# Random Irritations



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2018)

GDPR requests.......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2018)

Where have the other 72,000 pages gone?

Surprised you are still getting those BiM. They have dried up for us now.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 4, 2018)

Knowing that it won't be long before another Article 50 thread is started..................!!!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2018)

Vindictive pondlife who just want to mess things up for other people for no reason other than spite....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 4, 2018)

Cyclists.     Because wasn't that how the original post started for the first 20 pages?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2018)

Having my day all planned out...
Only to have an alternative plan presented, to me, at breakfast...
And, she won the day ...


----------



## Slab (Jul 4, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Cyclists.     Because wasn't that how the original post started for the first 20 pages?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get to say cyclists again too (mostly during dark and with no lights or reflective gear even on roads with no street lights, my daily commute is all about saving their lives when they don't give a stuff whether they live or not)

Motor cyclists (see above) 

Honestly you just wouldn't believe how many 'spin the wheel of fortune' every day


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Vindictive pondlife who just want to mess things up for other people for no reason other than spite....
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ This ^^^^^  Be interesting to know who it was.


----------



## Twire (Jul 4, 2018)

Having to wait for a refund from the seller after courier lost/damaged/disposed of item. Seller won't refund until courier claim is settled.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 4, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			^^^^ This ^^^^^  Be interesting to know who it was.
		
Click to expand...

Shall we do a poll ??



Only joking! &#128513;


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2018)

"On the red button"...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2018)

No football today (or tomorrow) making the afternoon draaaaaaag.


----------



## user2010 (Jul 4, 2018)

Seeing people driving convertibles with the roof up!!!! Idiots.:thup:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 4, 2018)

Privacy requests, that dont stop getting asked because you dare to click "no".
Take note GM.......


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 4, 2018)

Putting my wifes car into an air con specialist to get a new condenser fitted. Get half way down the M1, and the under tray is dragging along the ground. A bit further, the nearside indicators stop working. Get home, and the air inlet ducting is all hanging loose too. Specialist my ...

Its going back tomorrow, if I can get it there.

And no, the air con still doesn't work, because it needs a new pressure sensor that did not arrive in time.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 4, 2018)

People cruising the middle lane of the motorway.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 4, 2018)

As treasurer of a junior football club for the past few years I am now told that our under 8s team cannot play in a tournament on Saturday unless I take the FA's online safeguarding course beforehand. Why?  I am not a coach that deals with the kids directly.

Have just gone on to the FA website to do the course only to find their learning portal is down for maintenance for today and tomorrow!


----------



## Jasonr (Jul 5, 2018)

Sunday: 
Getting an invite to play in captains day due to some dropping out (comp. drawn long before I became a member)
Saturday:
 Roll up going out early so as not clash with the England Game. 

Today realising that I can't do any of these because it's the mother in laws birthday and stuff has been planned


----------



## Jasonr (Jul 5, 2018)

Train Operators who provide trains that a. have no air conditioning or b. have air conditioning but it does not work.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2018)

TNT flippin "so called" couriers!

Stayed in all day for one van to collect my part ex'd music keyboard and, for best reason known to the useless so and so's, another to deliver my new digital piano. Driver one turns up and takes away my boxed keyboard and tells me that the piano is on its way, he saw them loading it when he was at the depot. Piano doesn't arrive, music shop rings TNT and the lying gits say that the lorry was full and they couldn't get my load on, so I've had to wait in for the whole day for nothing.  

Now have to wait until after my holiday for it to (hopefully) arrive.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 5, 2018)

Â£5k for a new cooker




Or to be more precise Â£600 for a new cooker and Â£4.4k to make it look right.
Should not be moaning as it is great to see Lady Doon back to full strength after 2 years of rubbish.:lol:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Â£5k for a new cooker




Or to be more precise Â£600 for a new cooker and Â£4.4k to make it look right.
Should not be moaning as it is great to see Lady Doon back to full strength after 2 years of rubbish.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Good news Doon, well worth the money :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Forgetting how to get out of bunkers, roll on next years new bunker rules :smirk:.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2018)

The internet/skyQ/BT/BBCiplayer combo. 

Internet is junk in my house. Thanks BT.

SkyQ is also junk.

Iplayer is stuttery and buffery.

Trying to cook and watch the footy. Impossible and I am only 15ft from the router.

Back to the telly soon!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Insect bites, got bitten by something yesterday on the underside of my right forearm. Probably by a horsefly or clegg.
 This morning  my wrist to elbow is swollen to twice its size . One arm's like Popeye's the other like Mr Beans  
Got some tablets and some antiseptic cream from the chemist and using an ice pack .


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Â£5k for a new cooker




Or to be more precise Â£600 for a new cooker and Â£4.4k to make it look right.
Should not be moaning as it is great to see Lady Doon back to full strength after 2 years of rubbish.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear Doon. 
What better way to cheer a women up than treat her to a new kitchen ðŸ˜


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Shooting two rounds under my handicap in one day but because it was in a society meet I wonâ€™t get to lose .6 off my handicap.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 7, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Shooting two rounds under my handicap in one day but because it was in a society meet I wonâ€™t get to lose .6 off my handicap. 

Click to expand...

Hand in the cards anyway. The hcp/sec can use them for future reference


----------



## User62651 (Jul 7, 2018)

Sitting out on deck earlier, kid comes running through garden and climbs over back fence closely followed by 2 burly men, I shouted 'Hello?' but they ignored me and ploughed into the undergrowth out back. Turns out they were plain clothes officers catching some kid with a warrant for arrest. Kid looked all of 18.
At least they caught him!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Playing the comp today. Messed it up on 17 having held it together for 16 holes. Parred 18, so just not quite enough.

Go to enter the score in BRS, and I hadn't swiped in. Total waste of time, but at least I didn't put in a winning score.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 7, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Seeing people driving convertibles with the roof up!!!! Idiots.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

When it's 30 degrees and beating hot sun, trust me you keep the lid and aircon ON!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 7, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			When it's 30 degrees and beating hot sun, trust me you keep the lid and aircon ON!
		
Click to expand...

Shall we just stick convertibles ...why?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2018)

It's too chuffin' hot...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			When it's 30 degrees and beating hot sun, trust me you keep the lid and aircon ON!
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Roof down if it is not raining. I have had mine down in minus 2, with light snow.  House rules, if it's dry, roof down, or drive one of the other cars. I love covertibles.


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Nope. Roof down if it is not raining. I have had mine down in minus 2, with light snow.  House rules, if it's dry, roof down, or drive one of the other cars. I love covertibles.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one Murph, plus the fact that my soft top takes at least 5 minutes to take off and 15 minutes to put on!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			I'm with you on this one Murph, plus the fact that my soft top takes at least 5 minutes to take off and 15 minutes to put on!
		
Click to expand...

Um, 10s here!. 

Have raced the rain a few times too.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Djokovic bouncing the ball 15 times before serving. Seriously? Flipping get on with it you nervy idiot. People are paying a lot of money to watch you bounce a ball.


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Um, 10s here!. 

*Have raced the rain a few times too.*

Click to expand...

Mine just gets wet, but it soon dries out.
I sometimes leave the roof off for two or three weeks if the weather's due to be half decent.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			Mine just gets wet, but it soon dries out.
I sometimes leave the roof off for two or three weeks if the weather's due to be half decent.
		
Click to expand...

If I park up, roof up. 10s versus bitd mess, and sun damage to the leather. If it took longer to put up, hmmm, maybe not.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2018)

The practice putting green being about 12 on the stimp, but the course being about 10. 

There is no point practicing before play. Zip, nada, none.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Trying to watch djoko v Edmund. It's driving me nuts. Stop bouncing the ball for flips sake.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Editting posts. 9 times out of ten for me, it just gets deleted. No idea why. I start editting, and boom, it is gone.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Editting posts. 9 times out of ten for me, it just gets deleted. No idea why. I start editting, and boom, it is gone.
		
Click to expand...

Do you do it on a tablet? I have the same issue, it just deletes the whole post. I've given up on it now. Fine on a normal computer.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 7, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Trying to watch djoko v Edmund. It's driving me nuts. Stop bouncing the ball for flips sake.
		
Click to expand...

20 times?! Crazy...like he's got the yips!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2018)

Irritating gnats that made sitting and eating outside a real pain (literally judging by the bite on my arm). Seemed to be a real infestation of them on the patio after the game today and a problem for everyone


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 7, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Hand in the cards anyway. The hcp/sec can use them for future reference
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t think I can being Cat 1.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 8, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Donâ€™t think I can being Cat 1.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I didn't know you were a good golfer


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you do it on a tablet? I have the same issue, it just deletes the whole post. I've given up on it now. Fine on a normal computer.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Always on a tablet.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 8, 2018)

Kimi Raikkonen...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 8, 2018)

Idiots that keep setting fires next to the Mrsâ€™s paddock.


----------



## Dando (Jul 8, 2018)

Flip flops
quilt covers


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 8, 2018)

Dando said:



			Flip flops
		
Click to expand...


Thongs... I find them irritating also ...


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 8, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Apologies, I didn't know you were a good golfer 

Click to expand...

Only one or two times a year. The rest of the time, in medals, itâ€™s .1 gain


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 8, 2018)

You buy a new car, (well almost new), and on the first trip to Asda some knob decides to do about Â£300 worth of damage to the rear wing and wheel arch. All the CCTV operator will say is that the car came in 'quite fast' but as they couldn't see my car move there is nothing they can do.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 8, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Idiots that keep setting fires next to the Mrsâ€™s paddock.
		
Click to expand...

You keep your Mrs in a paddock? ðŸ˜²


----------



## shortgame (Jul 8, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Thongs... I find them irritating also ...
		
Click to expand...

&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2018)

Gypsies parking numerous caravans and trucks all over two very pretty local village cricket pitches and breaking into the pavilions as well!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 9, 2018)

Still too chuffin' hot...


----------



## Dando (Jul 9, 2018)

tourists who stop in the middle of the pavement, that's already narrow due building works, to look at a map when people are trying to get to work!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 9, 2018)

Dando said:



			tourists who stop in the middle of the pavement, that's already narrow due building works, to look at a map when people are trying to get to work!
		
Click to expand...


As long as they don't get out their selfie stick and use that at the same time I'd tend to forgive them that small transgression of etiquette...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Still too chuffin' hot...
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. So looking forward to the cooler temperatures tomorrow (if the forecast is right)!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 9, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Indeed. So looking forward to the cooler temperatures tomorrow (if the forecast is right)!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully... As we are intending to make our way up town tomorrow for the fly past...
And, the tube on super hot days is not pleasant at all...


----------



## Jasonr (Jul 9, 2018)

Walking in the City of London.

My commute is about 3 hours door to door each day (in total am and pm) and involves a commute on a non-air conditioned train but by far the most stressful part of my journey is the 12 minute walk from the train station to the office and vice versa.

Is the walking dead actually reality TV?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2018)

Sellers on Ebay with a "best offer" and then set up an automatic rejection when I offered Â£2 under the Buy It Now!

If you don't want to take offers then don't say you will!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 9, 2018)

Jasonr said:



			Walking in the City of London.

My commute is about 3 hours door to door each day (in total am and pm) and involves a commute on a non-air conditioned train but by far the most stressful part of my journey is the 12 minute walk from the train station to the office and vice versa.

Is the walking dead actually reality TV?
		
Click to expand...

Back in the day when I used to commute into town... I found, in summer particularly, the walk to work after getting off a hot sweaty tube train was quite refreshing...

Though Soho is probably a lot more interesting to walk thru' than the City...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Sellers on Ebay with a "best offer" and then set up an automatic rejection when I offered Â£2 under the Buy It Now!

If you don't want to take offers then don't say you will!
		
Click to expand...

eBay had a deal for sellers a week or so ago...
Very cheap selling rates but you had to allow Best Offers...
A lot of people would have gone for the deal - about a quid final value fee regardless of the amount - but put these auto reject limits quite close to the listed price.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2018)

Imurg said:



			eBay had a deal for sellers a week or so ago...
Very cheap selling rates but you had to allow Best Offers...
A lot of people would have gone for the deal - about a quid final value fee regardless of the amount - but put these auto reject limits quite close to the listed price.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ha - still irritated though


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 9, 2018)

Imurg said:



			eBay had a deal for sellers a week or so ago...
Very cheap selling rates but you had to allow Best Offers...
A lot of people would have gone for the deal - about a quid final value fee regardless of the amount - but put these auto reject limits quite close to the listed price.
		
Click to expand...

And, possibly explains why I've been getting do you wish to make a best offer for items I've left on watch for probably too long...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Editting posts. 9 times out of ten for me, it just gets deleted. No idea why. I start editting, and boom, it is gone.
		
Click to expand...

I've had the same when using the forum on my phone. It's some glitch where it accidentally pressed the delete post button for you because it's next to another button, or something. I don't know if your tablet will have the same option, but on my phone if I click on 'request desktop version' then it changes to the same display that you get using the forum on a computer, and then everything seems to work as it should. It's just the mobile version of the forum which is rubbish. I always change it to desktop version now if I'm on my phone.


----------



## drdel (Jul 9, 2018)

Jasonr said:



			Walking in the City of London.

My commute is about 3 hours door to door each day (in total am and pm) and involves a commute on a non-air conditioned train but by far the most stressful part of my journey is the 12 minute walk from the train station to the office and vice versa.

*Is the walking dead actually reality TV*?
		
Click to expand...

I think you're right. What scares me is the spatial awareness issues they have while walking at 4mph pale into insignificance when they're behind the wheel at 70+mph


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 9, 2018)

Burst water main...


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 9, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Editting posts. 9 times out of ten for me, it just gets deleted. No idea why. I start editting, and boom, it is gone.
		
Click to expand...

You need to rotate the screen so you can access all the buttons properly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 9, 2018)

Brexit , Johnson , Davies and all the idiots and their stupid games that are putting peopleâ€™s lives and futures at risk - hope they shrivel up and disappear


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 9, 2018)

Brexit - all the members of the cabinet who ignore the will of the people and are doing their best to stop it happening at all.   Good on Davis and Johnson for sticking to their guns and what people voted for.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 9, 2018)

Weather. I have washed all the dust off my car, and dried it to perfection. Now it looks like it might rain. It will be dirty, dusty rain, and I will be back where I started.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Brexit - all the members of the cabinet who ignore the will of the people and are doing their best to stop it happening at all.   Good on Davis and Johnson for sticking to their guns and what people voted for.
		
Click to expand...

Plus one to this &#128077;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Back in the day when I used to commute into town... I found, in summer particularly, the walk to work after getting off a hot sweaty tube train was quite refreshing...

Though Soho is probably a lot more interesting to walk thru' than the City...
		
Click to expand...

I loved walking through London when I worked there. I use to seek out some back street routes. Amazing what you can see off the beaten track and how many interesting/historic sights there are a short step from the main routes


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 10, 2018)

Car park planners who plant a hedge next to the exit, so I can't see if it is clear to drive out of the carpark into the traffic.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Car park planners who plant a hedge next to the exit, so I can't see if it is clear to drive out of the carpark into the traffic.
		
Click to expand...

Add to that - Jungles on roundabouts. Let's make it impossible to see if anything is coming so you take your life in your hands when trying to get onto it...


----------



## bobmac (Jul 10, 2018)

Zebra crossings in car parks


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2018)

waiting a month to see the doctor to get the results of my shoulder scan only to turn up this morning and be told that I was given the wrong date and have to go back tomorrow


----------



## Jasonr (Jul 10, 2018)

People who still believe that (EDIT: the majority of) politicians are there to represent the best interests of the people


----------



## User2021 (Jul 10, 2018)

serial posters who add no value.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 10, 2018)

Having to listen to people who normally dislike and have nothing to do with football suddenly becoming involved:

I'm looking forward to the match tonight
Is it England?
No, that is tomorrow, tonight is Belgium v France
Are they any good? What colour do France play in?

I preferred it when they had nothing to do with football. Roll on the PL


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 10, 2018)

We just had someone wonder why de Bruyne could be playing for Belgium when he plays for Manchester City.  "Can he play for two teams?" she asked ......   eyes rolled everywhere.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 10, 2018)

Drivers who fail to indicate...... particularly at roundabouts..... especially white van drivers! 5 of them on the school run this morning!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 10, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			We just had someone wonder why de Bruyne could be playing for Belgium when he plays for Manchester City.  "Can he play for two teams?" she asked ......   eyes rolled everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Could England not buy him? :rofl:


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 10, 2018)

Putting :angry:


----------



## Slab (Jul 11, 2018)

Not being able to remember what irritated me last night by the time I log in today to post about it !


----------



## bobmac (Jul 11, 2018)

People who don't use please and thank-you when asking for help


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 11, 2018)

Councils who resurface sections of perfectly good road and ignore the pot hole ridden scabby sections every time.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 11, 2018)

Rock hard golf courses. Balls bouncing on and on and on and on etc etc. Sick of loosing them.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Rock hard golf courses. Balls bouncing on and on and on and on etc etc. Sick of loosing them.
		
Click to expand...

Try hitting them straight?  I've been loving it, it suits my usual thinned strike down to the ground!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Try hitting them straight?  I've been loving it, it suits my usual thinned strike down to the ground!
		
Click to expand...

When it's this hard straight doesn't always work..
Last week I hit a bullet straight shot - 4 bounces later and it's in the brambles 30 yards left.......
#needrain


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 11, 2018)

Another burst water main â€¦

Guessing it might be to do with the bone dry ground presently...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			We just had someone wonder why de Bruyne could be playing for Belgium when he plays for Manchester City.  "Can he play for two teams?" she asked ......   eyes rolled everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Todays conversation for the day:

I'm really nervous about playing Russia

Me: We aren't playing Russia, we play Croatia

Are we, I thought we are playing Russia. If we win will we play Brazil?

Me: Bangs head against door repeatedly


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Todays conversation for the day:

I'm really nervous about playing Russia

Me: We aren't playing Russia, we play Croatia

Are we, I thought we are playing Russia. If we win will we play Brazil?

Me: Bangs head against door repeatedly
		
Click to expand...

You can't be serious? Why would someone literally just guess who we're playing?? :rofl:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 11, 2018)

Windows10 updates...

How can they continually get it so wrong and remain in business...
Having a virtual monopoly helps I suppose...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You can't be serious? Why would someone literally just guess who we're playing?? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It's a shocker. It reminds me of my gran talking about football when I was little. She joined in the conversation because I liked football but she had no idea what she was talking about. With my gran it was sweet and forgivable, as it is with all grans , but with all other adults it is just horrible to listen to. They want to be a part of what is happening but are not interested enough to even know the basics. Just say nothing, go back to hating football.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 11, 2018)

So when are Russia playing?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

bobmac said:



			So when are Russia playing?
		
Click to expand...

A quarter past Thursday :rofl:


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 11, 2018)

Asking questions about Russian football is a poisoned chalice.   Or drink bottle ... or bench .....


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 12, 2018)

Bishops


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 12, 2018)

The pizza didn't arrive during half time...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 12, 2018)

Having a driving instructor keeping his pupil in lane 3 of a 4 lane motorway standard carriageway with the inside 2lanes clear, then indicating and moving onto an exit after the exit lane has actually started and being oblivious to the head
ights in their  mirrors and cars they caused to swerve.

No wonder the standard of our motorway driving is so poor, if this is how they are taught


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2018)

We have been offered some grant money at work to help us to export to a particular country. Visit, translations, website updates etc. All is going well but there is a minimum spend in order to get the grant and I am under it. In order to qualify for the grant I have to find something to spend money on related to this that I don't need to spend money on. Totally daft.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have been offered some grant money at work to help us to export to a particular country. Visit, translations, website updates etc. All is going well but there is a minimum spend in order to get the grant and I am under it. In order to qualify for the grant I have to find something to spend money on related to this that I don't need to spend money on. Totally daft.
		
Click to expand...

Golf day with a client? Just don't go to Close House


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Golf day with a client? Just don't go to Close House 

Click to expand...

It's a thought. I may have to have it in the country itself, not a major hardship. I take it you would be available if required 

It is a bizarre system, one only a govt agency could come up with. Save by spending more.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 13, 2018)

Driveway companies. On my 3rd today. Phone, leave a message, zip. Phone, can I leave a text, yep, zip. Phone, arrange a date for a quote, no show, no phone call, no message. 

Been trying to get a quote for about 4 months now. It's about 20k worth of work. 

I wish my company could ompletely ignore 20k.

I am now looking for a 4th company. Anyone who quotes will probably get the job, all they need to do is turn up, and put a quote in.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Squirrels. Leaping out of the bin as I walk past and scaring me half to death. Then leaving the remnants of their half eaten banana skin in the middle of the tee box.


----------



## Twire (Jul 14, 2018)

Refund dates that come and go without a whisper.  Be careful when buying from the for sale section, and don't use gift or friends and family to pay, as you have no protection from PayPal.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2018)

Having little access to competitions so having to use Supplementary cards to maintain a handicap.
Then, having put a card in, having to wait 10+ days for the card to be processed while 4-5 competitions have taken place and been processed in the same period..
I love being a 2nd class member........:angry:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 14, 2018)

Women's tennis...


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2018)

Women's tennis prize money.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 14, 2018)

Slime said:



			Women's tennis prize money.
		
Click to expand...

Women's tennis (and prize money) when it's more like mixed singles anyway thanks to, you know, "supplements"


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2018)

Passengers who pay lemonade money and then complain when they don't get champagne service.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Texas scramble handicap allowance/system 

 My club only allow 10% of the 3 OR 4 combined h/cs up to a maximum of  6.0 !!!!.

Who thought that one up.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Mosquito bites. Specially the ones that happen during the night whilst I'm asleep. Itching like crazy.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2018)

Cramp
Especially at 4am.......


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 15, 2018)

Thieving toe rags...

I'd be stringing 'em up by their gonads for sure...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Thieving toe rags...

I'd be stringing 'em up by their gonads for sure...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear; hope it was nothing that can't be replaced.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 15, 2018)

wimbledon final ,world cup final and fisho mania final all on the same day and time.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 15, 2018)

Six feet away from Trump and having to behave myself as there were three of my grandchildren there.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 15, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry to hear; hope it was nothing that can't be replaced.
		
Click to expand...


On this occasion it wasn't myself that had my space invaded and goods taken away...
It was a neighbour who woke up to discover he'd been robbed...
Bad enough taking away what's not yours but when it's what another needs to earn his keep it seems to make it worse...

No doubt the tool, if caught, will claim it was a victimless crime as losses will be covered by insurance...
Life don't work like that and my mate will most probably have a few days this week with no income...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2018)

Wasps. Tried eating dinner in the garden and plagued by the pesky things to the point where it was easier to move back in. So many I decided to get the ladder out and have a look in case they were nesting somewhere. Couldn't see anything and went into the loft and all clear there.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 15, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Six feet away from Trump and having to behave myself as there were three of my grandchildren there.

Click to expand...

As if they were the reason you didnt.........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 15, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Cramp
Especially at 4am.......
		
Click to expand...

Ouch that can be painful

Try flexing your thumb and fingers, Iâ€™ve heard it helps ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ouch that can be painful

Try flexing your thumb and fingers, Iâ€™ve heard it helps ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Only you would know that....:thup::ears:


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cramp, combined with about 20 insect bites. Ouch. That is me at 3 o clock in the morning.


----------



## Piece (Jul 16, 2018)

Car all polished and gleaming ready for Goodwood FoS. Reverse the car out of the garage only to catch the front bumper/wing and break it. :angry:

Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s no doubt.


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2018)

Cyclists ............................. AGAIN!!
I was just pulling onto a roundabout when I was overtaken by a **** on a bike who was taking the first exit off said roundabout!
He then cut across in front of me and had the temerity to shake his head when I hooted at him.
Sometimes I wish I could just cast a spell of 'broken collar bone' in order to keep some of the buggers off the road.
I'd call it pest control.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2018)

Amazon.

I can see on my tablet that I can buy a series of 7 books for 29.99. But, I want them on my kindle, which is an older model. On that, it is 29.99 for 5 books, with the other two a 5er each.

I have googled synching, but it is not going to work with my kindle. It is too old.

Robbing .......


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2018)

Mrs Dando, although to be fair sheâ€™s been an â€œIrritationâ€ for longer than a day


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 16, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			^^^^ This ^^^^^  Be interesting to know who it was.
		
Click to expand...

I think its what happens when you have a forum with a complex set of rules and an  infraction based system, but moderators who basically ignore that and do as they please. I reckon the actual thread deletion was just a smokescreen for the powers that be to knock several thousand posts off liverpoolphils post count.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 16, 2018)

Slough...
Betjeman wasn't wrong...


And, Prime day...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			I think its what happens when you have a forum with a complex set of rules and an  infraction based system, but moderators who basically ignore that and do as they please. I reckon the actual thread deletion was just a smokescreen for the powers that be to knock several thousand posts off liverpoolphils post count.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting- almost like you seem to know me 

Strange though that the thread deletion didnâ€™t really affect me as the threads that were removed I didnâ€™t really post much in 

But welcome or is it welcome back


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 16, 2018)

Elon Musk...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Elon Musk...
		
Click to expand...

Yep, sue the heck out of the gobby yank. Idiot.


----------



## woofers (Jul 17, 2018)

In shops, cafes, restaurants, people who say "Can I get......."


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 17, 2018)

+1 on that - Mrs Shark has done it for years and it winds me up no end.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Elon Musk...
		
Click to expand...

I saw the twitter comments he made. Bizarre, absolutely bizarre. Cuts the clean image a bit.


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2018)

Driving home last night (well after dark) saw a fella on moped zipping across lanes and through traffic riding one handed... why one handed, cos he was using the other hand to reach behind to hold onto his rear light and keep it in place!

And he wasn't the worst two-wheel manic last night


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 18, 2018)

Yes I know it is a cunning ploy and not a big deal - but when I load the Forum and too quickly go to click on New Posts - the page load pauses then shifts down and I my click ends up on Gift Subscription.  Yes I know - cunning ploy to tempt me into buying a subscription.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 18, 2018)

GM privacy bar, that has gone from an accept/donâ€™t accept  bottom of the page to a full page accept option only that wonâ€™t go until you give it the answer it wants.
My original response still stands GM, and no attempts to make me choose something you want will change that.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw the twitter comments he made. Bizarre, absolutely bizarre. Cuts the clean image a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Now withdrawn...
Sort of...

Another Donald in the making...
Believing is own hype...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Now withdrawn...
Sort of...

Another Donald in the making...
Believing is own hype...
		
Click to expand...

Damage to the bloke is already done though. It was a heck of an accusation to make, couldn't get much worse and an apology a few days later is close to useless. Seems to be purely because he questioned whether Musk's toy sub could really save the day. Sad to say that the analogy with Trump seems quite a good one.


----------



## Jasonr (Jul 18, 2018)

I am due to go to Fuerteventura on the 3rd August and looking at the weather it appears the UK will be hotter.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2018)

My in laws. FiL has been caught again by phone scammers, 'sir there is a problem with your computer'. He gives them full access, away they go. We have got him to cancel all of his bank cards but he still doesn't think there was an issue, 'he said he was from BT'. Can't tell you how many times he has rung me with similar scenario's and I have told him it's a scam. It has been a regular conversation, regular warnings but he will not listen, will not be told. Drives me nuts. 

The people making these calls are scum, absolute scum but the FiL is a stubborn plank. 

Crazyface, are you there. I'm feeling your pain today. Hope your situation is going okay.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My in laws. FiL has been caught again by phone scammers, 'sir there is a problem with your computer'. He gives them full access, away they go. We have got him to cancel all of his bank cards but he still doesn't think there was an issue, 'he said he was from BT'. Can't tell you how many times he has rung me with similar scenario's and I have told him it's a scam. It has been a regular conversation, regular warnings but he will not listen, will not be told. Drives me nuts. 

The people making these calls are scum, absolute scum but the FiL is a stubborn plank. 

Crazyface, are you there. I'm feeling your pain today. Hope your situation is going okay.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you should just unplug his phone and have done with. :lol:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Sounds like you should just unplug his phone and have done with. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

His phone, his router, his bank cards . We have power of attorney set up but not enacted, took him 3 years to agree to that. He would go off the scale if we did it whilst he is still mentally stable. He is just vulnerable and susceptible, no illness yet, but will not accept that and take the help or advice we can offer. We are incredibly patient with him but today is a day that has just wound me up. I am venting on here as therapy


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			His phone, his router, his bank cards . We have power of attorney set up but not enacted, took him 3 years to agree to that. He would go off the scale if we did it whilst he is still mentally stable. He is just vulnerable and susceptible, no illness yet, but will not accept that and take the help or advice we can offer. We are incredibly patient with him but today is a day that has just wound me up. I am venting on here as therapy 

Click to expand...

My nan is similar at the moment. She was the classic dutiful wife, so since Grandad died several years ago her brain has gone a bit do-lally. She still lives alone though in a house, my mum and auntie are trying to change that I think but she's still not having it at the moment.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2018)

Sky showing players on the range or putting green prior to play with a score - "Par" against their name.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 19, 2018)

2 F/Cs calling off in a pairs comp, leaving us needing to find another pair or a marker


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Sky showing players on the range or putting green prior to play with a score - "Par" against their name.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. That reminds me of when you're watching the first match of the football season, someone scored and they put up a caption saying "1st goal this season". No **** Sherlock!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 19, 2018)

Cucumber being in a mixed salad. It's vile stuff. Leave it on the side for people to add separately!


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2018)

Kellfire said:



*Cucumber* being in a mixed salad. *It's vile stuff*. Leave it on the side for people to add separately!
		
Click to expand...

It's beyond vile ...................... and the smell of it, it's like the devil's own armpits!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 19, 2018)

TdF idiot spectators...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 19, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			TdF idiot spectators...
		
Click to expand...

In general or specifically?  If the latter please don't elaborate as we're a day behind. :thup:


----------



## IainP (Jul 19, 2018)

Delayed flights


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			TdF idiot spectators...
		
Click to expand...

They are crazy and dangerous. I wonder if Froome waited to make an attack until he was on the stretch with barriers. Not sure he'd fancy being isolated with the amount of nutters baying for his blood. 

Oh - just read - for BiM that's not given much away...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2018)

Slime said:



			It's beyond vile ...................... and the smell of it, it's like the devil's own armpits!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much our two Labs favourite food!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2018)

Muck spreading. Surrounded by farmer's fields and right now it stinks. Not helped by of course needing windows open. I can't believe most other "industries" would get away with spreading something quite so foul smelling in public areas without questions...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 19, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Muck spreading. Surrounded by farmer's fields and right now it stinks. Not helped by of course needing windows open. I can't believe most other "industries" would get away with spreading something quite so foul smelling in public areas without questions...
		
Click to expand...

Same here yuk, they seem to wait till we're sitting in the garden.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 19, 2018)

Seeing what some people have done to this forum.


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2018)

Feeling tired enough to go to bed only to get back up again within 30 minutes stark awake! 

Now it will be watch crap TV until I nod off on the settee and feel crap in the morning.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 20, 2018)

Wakey wakey


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 20, 2018)

Ok, so this is a long one but bear with me. 

I've had an iPhone for several years. I've upgraded several times, and always just transfer all my settings over. In addition to this little fact, I always keep my phone on Silent. Always. It's not even a discussion for me. 

Anyway, that's the back story. 

So, yesterday I'm sat in a meeting with several Technical people and our American overlords. It's a standard, boring discussion of KPI's etc. I'm not really paying attention as I'm too busy thinking about what's going on at Carnoustie. 

So, somehow, and I've no idea how, I've unfortunately managed to switch my phone back from Silent to FULL volume. Suddenly, in the middle of a presentation by our European VP, a vaguely familiar tune starts blaring out at an unimaginable volume. It takes me a second or two (during which time I'm pitying the poor fool who forgot to turn his phone off), but I eventually identify the tune as..........

Oh no.. it's The Golf Boys - Oh oh oh. 

That's right. I've spent that long with my phone on silent that I've ended up allowing Ben Crane et al to serenade our entire corporate structure. 

Still. I think they'll forget about it quite quickly..... won't they?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 20, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, so this is a long one but bear with me. 

I've had an iPhone for several years. I've upgraded several times, and always just transfer all my settings over. In addition to this little fact, I always keep my phone on Silent. Always. It's not even a discussion for me. 

Anyway, that's the back story. 

So, yesterday I'm sat in a meeting with several Technical people and our American overlords. It's a standard, boring discussion of KPI's etc. I'm not really paying attention as I'm too busy thinking about what's going on at Carnoustie. 

So, somehow, and I've no idea how, I've unfortunately managed to switch my phone back from Silent to FULL volume. Suddenly, in the middle of a presentation by our European VP, a vaguely familiar tune starts blaring out at an unimaginable volume. It takes me a second or two (during which time I'm pitying the poor fool who forgot to turn his phone off), but I eventually identify the tune as..........

Oh no.. it's The Golf Boys - Oh oh oh. 

That's right. I've spent that long with my phone on silent that I've ended up allowing Ben Crane et al to serenade our entire corporate structure. 

Still. I think they'll forget about it quite quickly..... won't they?
		
Click to expand...

I forgot to switch mine off at a old friends funeral , she had been a jazz singer on the cruise ships and  sang in musicals for many years  .
My ringtone was " I Want To Be A Rock Star ", , but i know she would've found it funny.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 20, 2018)

With the decent weather Iâ€™ve been able to take the M-in-Law out in wheelchair for a walk along the seafront, nice wide pavements, the odd day Iâ€™ve discovered her and the wheelchair become invisible! The amount of people, who walking towards us, fail to register and either walk in to her or bump her is unreal, today I stood still for 17 seconds (yes I counted in my head) and waited for 3 old women to walk straight in to us, one would of gone straight over the chair if I hadnâ€™t of spoke up.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2018)

Not realising that 2 hours on the putting green would expose an unprotected neck to the hot sun - After Sun is now my friend - ouch!


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 21, 2018)

Weeks of continuous sunshine and then it rains all day yesterday for our society day out!


----------



## Dando (Jul 21, 2018)

Coming home from walking the dog this morning and encountered 4 cyclists in a row hurtling round a blind corner on a single track road! Obviously I was in the wrong and after exchanging pleasentries I wished them all a good day and a safe journey!

*some parts of the above may not be true

also nearly getting knocked over in a car park as some twunt decided that the no entry sign didnâ€™t apply to her!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2018)

Completing a rather long section of Metal Gear Solid 5 then getting killed by a grizzly bear as I was calling the extraction helicopter.
Had to do the hole level again :angry:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2018)

Ants. Came down this morning to find ants everywhere in the flipping lounge. Spent an hour pulling the sofas about and hoovering to find out where they were coming from. Got some powder down by the suspected source so hopefully sorted now!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Ants. Came down this morning to find ants everywhere in the flipping lounge. Spent an hour pulling the sofas about and hoovering to find out where they were coming from. Got some powder down by the suspected source so hopefully sorted now!
		
Click to expand...


Yup it be Ant swarming season , little winged blighters everywhere
Kettle of boiling water works well and satisfies the inner mass murderer too &#128077;


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 21, 2018)

Thunder Flies - annoying little blighters....

Jordan Spieth - just irritates the hell out of me...shut up whining man!


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2018)

Neighbours who think shouting at a young dog is training him.
Makes him feel real tough.

:angry:


----------



## BrianM (Jul 21, 2018)

Drivers with no patience, no wonder there is so many accidents on the NC500.


----------



## chellie (Jul 21, 2018)

Wasp nest in shed


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 21, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yup it be Ant swarming season , little winged blighters everywhere
Kettle of boiling water works well and satisfies the inner mass murderer too &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

The ones round here are massive.  Last year one allegedly raped a horse.


----------



## Dando (Jul 22, 2018)

chellie said:



			Wasp nest in shed
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Get some wasp nest destroyer. Once you spray it get that door shut as the little blighters wonâ€™t appreciate it!


----------



## chellie (Jul 22, 2018)

Dando said:



			Get some wasp nest destroyer. Once you spray it get that door shut as the little blighters wonâ€™t appreciate it!
		
Click to expand...

Oh thanks as didn't realise there was a spray you could buy. Only problem is the shed door doesn't close tight shut. Wonder if I can persuade HID to do it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2018)

Getting the tent out of the shed and finding it has been eaten by mice or rats.
We need a new tent now for the the camping trip in a couple of weeks &#128545;


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 22, 2018)

Supermarkets being unable to store beer adequately. Any hop flavour is destroyed when not kept refrigerated.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 22, 2018)

People that crowd round the baggage carousels at airports. Why not stand back and walk forward when your bag comes round? I take great delight in swinging by golf clubs round and cracking a few kneecaps......that'll learn 'em!  :rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2018)

drive4show said:



			People that crowd round the baggage carousels at airports. Why not stand back and walk forward when your bag comes round? I take great delight in swinging by golf clubs round and cracking a few kneecaps......that'll learn 'em!  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


I'll second that. Add to those people kids and partners who have no intention of picking a bag off the carousel but stand next to it anyway chatting and blocking the area.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 22, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Getting the tent out of the shed and finding it has been eaten by mice or rats.
We need a new tent now for the the camping trip in a couple of weeks ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Good job you didnâ€™t find out on site, while raining
Always remember the 7 Pâ€™s ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 22, 2018)

drive4show said:



			People that crowd round the baggage carousels at airports. Why not stand back and walk forward when your bag comes round? I take great delight in swinging by golf clubs round and cracking a few kneecaps......that'll learn 'em!  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll second that. Add to those people kids and partners who have no intention of picking a bag off the carousel but stand next to it anyway chatting and blocking the area.
		
Click to expand...

Add baggage handlers that don't know that the red label with "Priority" on it means they come off first rather than last and I think we've got that one covered. :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Good job you didnâ€™t find out on site, while raining
Always remember the 7 Pâ€™s ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Piss poor people prefer poking pies privately.......

Am I close?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Good job you didnâ€™t find out on site, while raining
Always remember the 7 Pâ€™s ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Perfect preparation prevents pee poor performance ?


I've come up short [as usual] as that's only six p's ...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Perfect preparation prevents pee poor performance ?


I've come up short [as usual] as that's only six p's ...
		
Click to expand...

Missed out planning

Perfect preparation & planning prevents pretty poor performance 

Ok thatâ€™s the Uber clean version ðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Missed out planning

Perfect preparation & planning prevents pretty poor performance 

Ok thatâ€™s the Uber clean version ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

So I wasn't right..:mmm:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			So I wasn't right..:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re never right, but sometimes only slightly wrong ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Youâ€™re never right, but sometimes only slightly wrong ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Nicest thing you've ever said to me...*sniff, sniff*


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Good job you didnâ€™t find out on site, while raining
Always remember the 7 Pâ€™s ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Tell us about it, once turned up at a campsite and realised Iâ€™d left the bag with the tent rods at home. Had to dash to a local shop and buy and emergency tent. Then there was the time the air bed went down...ðŸ˜‚


----------



## user2010 (Jul 22, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Supermarkets being unable to store beer adequately. Any hop flavour is destroyed when not kept refrigerated.
		
Click to expand...


Do you read Viz?


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 22, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Do you read Viz?
		
Click to expand...

 Nope but I know what youâ€™re talking about.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Tell us about it, once turned up at a campsite and realised Iâ€™d left the bag with the tent rods at home. Had to dash to a local shop and buy and emergency tent. Then there was the time the air bed went down...ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

After setting up a large borrowed tent, we went to the pub, came back a couple of hours later in the pouring rain to a non waterproof tent. Everything soaked through,  we were not happy campers. :


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			After setting up a large borrowed tent, we went to the pub, came back a couple of hours later in the pouring rain to a non waterproof tent. Everything soaked through,  we were not happy campers. :

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a worse feeling than missing a 2ft putt for the open ðŸ˜‚


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 22, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Thatâ€™s a worse feeling than missing a 2ft putt for the open ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

How do you know!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 22, 2018)

3offTheTee said:



			How do you know!!!
		
Click to expand...

Chortle


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2018)

This weather.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 23, 2018)

Cars with cascading indicators


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 23, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Cars with cascading indicators
		
Click to expand...

I'm amazed they are legal. Only seen them on Audis so far.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 23, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Cars with cascading indicators
		
Click to expand...

They are bizarre for sure. The ones I've seen front on actually turn the relevant headlight off too - why would that be a good idea?!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 23, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			They are bizarre for sure. The ones I've seen front on actually turn the relevant headlight off too - why would that be a good idea?!
		
Click to expand...

Which cars are they?

I only know of cars where the Daytime Running Lights are extinguished when the indicator on that side of the vehicle is operating.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 23, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Which cars are they?

I only know of cars where the Daytime Running Lights are extinguished when the indicator on that side of the vehicle is operating.
		
Click to expand...

I saw a new jeep earlier with this feature. Although it was daytime, so they could have been DRL's.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2018)

Slime said:



			This weather.
		
Click to expand...

I know some people are loving it but I have had enough of it.
I want it to rain
I want it to be cold
Now!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 23, 2018)

Rooter said:



			I saw a new jeep earlier with this feature. Although it was daytime, so they could have been DRL's.
		
Click to expand...

That is certainly the case with  my cat and many others I have seen.


----------



## Piece (Jul 23, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I'm amazed they are legal. Only seen them on Audis so far.
		
Click to expand...

Getting more popular. Some VWs have them, some other makes too. I love 'em


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2018)

It's over 31* outside and goodness knows what it is inside my garden studio/office.  I'm melting...


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2018)

People who don't realise that some people don't like this weather.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's over 31* outside and goodness knows what it is inside my garden studio/office.  I'm melting...
		
Click to expand...

phew - currently 35.5* - and it feels like it's cooling down a little


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			phew - currently 35.5* - and it feels like it's cooling down a little
		
Click to expand...

Sitting in the car waiting for a pupil to come out, car was showing 38Â°  #scorchio


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 23, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			They are bizarre for sure. The ones I've seen front on actually turn the relevant headlight off too - why would that be a good idea?!
		
Click to expand...

Its the bloody rear ones that drive me nuts.....and getting too common


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 23, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I know some people are loving it but I have had enough of it.
I want it to rain
I want it to be cold
Now!
		
Click to expand...

You may find this difficult to believe but maximum today for us 21 degrees.

In fact it rained quite heavily on the golf course this morning and some guys walked in!!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 23, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Its the bloody rear ones that drive me nuts.....and getting too common
		
Click to expand...

Far more visible to other road users so I am afraid that I can't see the problem.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 23, 2018)

Pedestrians with headphones on totally engrossed in their phones who walk straight across a sideroad with checking if anything is turning in.  How this lorry stopped I do not know and yet the said muppet started having a go at the driver for having the nerve to sound his horn.    Darwin's theory of natural evolution.  That idiot is not long for this world.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 23, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Pedestrians with headphones on totally engrossed in their phones who walk straight across a sideroad with checking if anything is turning in.  How this lorry stopped I do not know and yet the said muppet started having a go at the driver for having the nerve to sound his horn.    Darwin's theory of natural evolution.  That idiot is not long for this world.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't have to be a side road. 

I had a similar experience in Colmore Row, Central Birmingham. 

Emergency  stop and toot on the horn resulted in me being  told to "F... off, you t...".


----------



## user2010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Pedestrians with headphones on totally engrossed in their phones who walk straight across a sideroad with checking if anything is turning in.  How this lorry stopped I do not know and yet the said muppet started having a go at the driver for having the nerve to sound his horn.    Darwin's theory of natural evolution.  That idiot is not long for this world.
		
Click to expand...



Ahhh yes, the phenomenon that is the Phone/headphone zombie, constantly looking down, in a world of their own...â€¦.muppets.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 23, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Far more visible to other road users so I am afraid that I can't see the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Are they though? 
The scolling/cascading rear indicators I find confusing when they first are activated. I would much rather have a bloack of light flashing instead.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Pedestrians with headphones on totally engrossed in their phones who walk straight across a sideroad with checking if anything is turning in.  How this lorry stopped I do not know and yet the said muppet started having a go at the driver for having the nerve to sound his horn.    Darwin's theory of natural evolution.  That idiot is not long for this world.
		
Click to expand...

If I said that I see this upwards of a dozen times a day I wouldn't be telling porkies......


----------



## richart (Jul 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			phew - currently 35.5* - and it feels like it's cooling down a little
		
Click to expand...

It was lovely at West Wittering today. Nice cooling breeze and water was just right for a swim. Frensham on the other hand ....


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2018)

Apparently some temperature models are predicting mid to high 30s for the start of August
To far away to be accurate but you can bet your bottom dollar this ain't over for a while yet.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 23, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Apparently some temperature models are predicting mid to high 30s for the start of August
To far away to be accurate but you can bet your bottom dollar this ain't over for a while yet.
		
Click to expand...

Still time for another 300 yard drive then , while conditions allow


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 23, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Which cars are they?

I only know of cars where the Daytime Running Lights are extinguished when the indicator on that side of the vehicle is operating.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh yes - hadn't thought they were daytime running lights - oops  Still silly though!


----------



## user2010 (Jul 24, 2018)

People moaning about the glorious summer we're having.
It's been a long time coming, get a grip.:ears:


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			People moaning about *the glorious summer *we're having.
It's been a long time coming, get a grip.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Not so much glorious as hot .......................... TOO HOT!
I hate it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 24, 2018)

Slime said:



			People who don't realise that some people don't like this weather.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed with that! As a ginger the blazing sun isn't exactly my friend. If I need to be out for more than fifteen minutes I need to put sunblock on. I seemingly find it hard to regulate my body temperature as well - half the time over the last couple of weeks I've just been sat still with a fan pointed at me and still sweating! Not really enjoyable. Not to mention having to get the tube into work daily. 30Â°+ is too much for me. If it had been 24Â° for the past month instead I would have loved that.


----------



## DaveR (Jul 24, 2018)

People saying buy a set of xyz irons or such and such driver in 10.5 degrees, it's the best on the market.

Can I just point out that everyone swings the club differently, just because something works for you doesn't mean it will work for someone else!


----------



## bobmac (Jul 24, 2018)

If someone up north bought loads of cheap fans and came down south they could double their money.
Everywhere is sold out


----------



## user2010 (Jul 24, 2018)

Slime said:



			Not so much glorious as hot .......................... TOO HOT!
I hate it.
		
Click to expand...



Boo Hoo:ears:


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 24, 2018)

bobmac said:



			If someone up north bought loads of cheap fans and came down south they could double their money.
Everywhere is sold out
		
Click to expand...

Or a Southerner drove oop north and bought some to sell back daarn saarf. Didn't think they were very bright down there &#128513;


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 24, 2018)

DaveR said:



			People saying buy a set of xyz irons or such and such driver in 10.5 degrees, it's the best on the market.

Can I just point out that everyone swings the club differently, just because something works for you doesn't mean it will work for someone else!
		
Click to expand...

Good god man, what are you talking about!!!???? (LOL)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 24, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Or a Southerner drove oop north and bought some to sell back daarn saarf. Didn't think they were very bright down there &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## PieMan (Jul 24, 2018)

The price of a beer and a meal out in Geneva..........especially the beer.

Still there's a lovely strong, cooling breeze coming in off Lake Geneva so not all bad. And a relatively cool 30 degrees today too!!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Agreed with that! As a ginger the blazing sun isn't exactly my friend. If I need to be out for more than fifteen minutes I need to put sunblock on. I seemingly find it hard to regulate my body temperature as well - half the time over the last couple of weeks I've just been sat still with a fan pointed at me and still sweating! Not really enjoyable. Not to mention having to get the tube into work daily. 30Â°+ is too much for me. If it had been 24Â° for the past month instead I would have loved that.
		
Click to expand...

You should definitely avoid red polo shirts mate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2018)

Virgin media taking away all UKTV channels in a dispute and replacing them with crap US programming I have no interest in and would never watch and still expect me to pay full whack. Heading to sky if they can't sort this or give me a discount


----------



## brendy (Jul 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Virgin media taking away all UKTV channels in a dispute and replacing them with crap US programming I have no interest in and would never watch and still expect me to pay full whack. Heading to sky if they can't sort this or give me a discount
		
Click to expand...

They didnt simply take them away, UKTV (BBC) were looking too much (in Virgin Medias opinion). Given most of the shows were made under the tv license payers funds and mostly free to air or repeats, I think its hilarious that the BBC have the brass neck to ask for anything and to me they have shot themselves in the foot by both refusing to lower pricing and also by not revealing the amount they charge virgin in the first place instead mentioning "several millions" wanted in reduced pricing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2018)

brendy said:



			They didnt simply take them away, UKTV (BBC) were looking too much (in Virgin Medias opinion). Given most of the shows were made under the tv license payers funds and mostly free to air or repeats, I think its hilarious that the BBC have the brass neck to ask for anything and to me they have shot themselves in the foot by both refusing to lower pricing and also by not revealing the amount they charge virgin in the first place instead mentioning "several millions" wanted in reduced pricing.
		
Click to expand...

Well working for a major sub-contractor to the BBC I can tell you that had the government not slashed the BBC's budgets and stopped funding the free licence for OAPs the BBC wouldn't be having to scrabble around finding ways of raising money themselves.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 25, 2018)

Flew back from holiday to Birmingham yesterday.  All stood by carousel 2 as suggested by the screens waiting for the suitcases for over half an hour, with a number of fellow passengers getting more irate as the minutes passed.  

The cases were on carousel 6!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2018)

Grown men who wear earings that look like a toilet seat seat hanging off their ears


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2018)

People who don't follow through with their promises


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 26, 2018)

Stuck at work ALL DAY for the next 7 (working) days. :angry:


----------



## Slab (Jul 26, 2018)

Tuna


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 26, 2018)

Back ache. Can't stand for long, sit down for long, sleep for long, play golf (how would I notice). Have been to a therapist, and i have very tight QLs. I have some stretches to do, but it is going to take a while.

Going to keep trying to play though!


----------



## Dando (Jul 26, 2018)

David Lammy, Chucka Umunna, Owen Jones, Gary Lineker,


----------



## woofers (Jul 26, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Going to keep trying to play though!
		
Click to expand...

Mistake. Take a rest for a couple of weeks and go back to play when it's eased.
(It's too hot to play at the moment anyway)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2018)

Mama Mia. The first one was dire and the second one is being plugged everywhere. They are now releasing songs from the film one by one and the latest wailing is terrible. I like a bit of Abba, not ashamed to say it, but hearing a pub singer of an actress singing it is not good. (I know Cher has done one but I'm not including that one)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 26, 2018)

Spot on - the stage show is fantastic but whoever thought it would be a good idea to have Meryl Streep, Piers Brosnan and Julie Walters "singing" was smoking something very dodgy.    But it's a tough choice between watching the second one and watching paint dry in the bathroom.   Magnolia wins.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Spot on - the stage show is fantastic but whoever thought it would be a good idea to have Meryl Streep, Piers Brosnan and Julie Walters "singing" was smoking something very dodgy.    But it's a tough choice between watching the second one and watching paint dry in the bathroom.   Magnolia wins.
		
Click to expand...

The opening in America was beaten by The Equalizer 2. You can see the cinema queue's, men to violence on the left, ladies to happy clappy on the right.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 26, 2018)

People who are moaning about the heat, especially golfers!!!! Only 3 months ago our courses were like swamps.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mama Mia. The first one was dire and the second one is being plugged everywhere. They are now releasing songs from the film one by one and the latest wailing is terrible. I like a bit of Abba, not ashamed to say it, but hearing a pub singer of an actress singing it is not good. (I know Cher has done one but I'm not including that one)
		
Click to expand...

If you thought the first one was dire don't touch this one with a barge pole.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			People who are moaning about the heat, especially golfers!!!! Only 3 months ago our courses were like swamps.
		
Click to expand...

Golf is the only good part of this weather. The other 6 days of my week I could do without it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 26, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			People who are moaning about the heat, especially golfers!!!! *Only 3 months ago our courses were like swamps.*

Click to expand...

Yours might have been, mine certainly wasn't.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 26, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			a tough choice between watching the second one and watching paint dry in the bathroom.   Magnolia wins.
		
Click to expand...

Watch it - you might just become emulsional &#128513;


----------



## chrisd (Jul 26, 2018)

Open day at the Big Cat Sanctuary, the one with Maya who was shown on the recent tv series.   Hottest day of the year and barely a sign of a cat  - why didn't someone go round and poke them with a sharp stick &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## IainP (Jul 26, 2018)

Slab said:



			Tuna
		
Click to expand...

I'll bite 
Why?


----------



## IainP (Jul 26, 2018)

Mortgage suppliers.

Deal about to come to an end. Do nothing and we'll happily hike the monthly payment up. No questions, no nothing. Just automatic.
Want to save some money? Then you'll need to show a billion things to prove you can afford it. Erm, you didn't need them to put up the payment, but you do to reduce the payment. Common sense need not apply!

[I know there are more complex reasons for all the stuff when making _additional_ borrowing, unlike the above situation]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 26, 2018)

IainP said:



			I'll bite 
Why?
		
Click to expand...

He's just fishing.....


----------



## Dando (Jul 26, 2018)

Browsing a well known auction site and seeing a set of lefty mp32â€™s and MS-1â€™s for sale.

not sure mrs dando will be happy with 4 sets of old Mizuno blades in the summer house


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 26, 2018)

Insurance companies who continue to raid your bank account after you've cancelled your policy. :angry:


----------



## Slab (Jul 27, 2018)

IainP said:



			I'll bite 
Why?
		
Click to expand...

My commute takes me past one of the factories where they cook and can them
Some days the air is rather fishy, but not fresh fishy &#128561;


On plus side, when I'm off and pop down to harbour you can see the sport fishing guys coming back with their catch and its cool to see up close what kind of beast goes in the can


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 27, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Watch it - you might just become emulsional ï˜
		
Click to expand...

That would just be glossing over the issues â€¦..  your turn.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That would just be glossing over the issues â€¦..  your turn.
		
Click to expand...

You could be satin a comfy cinema with a box of popcorn  .....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Watch it - you might just become emulsional ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			You could be satin a comfy cinema with a box of popcorn  .....
		
Click to expand...




Pathetic Shark said:



			That would just be glossing over the issues â€¦..  your turn.
		
Click to expand...

Think you lot are treading on eggshells ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 27, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Think you lot are treading on eggshells ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Does that qualify as a brush with the authorities? You two better roller over and give in; think of it as â€œcut inâ€ your losses.

Iâ€™ll get my top coat....... ðŸ˜


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2018)

People who smash the poppadum stack when it arrives. WHY? I want a whole poppadum, not little shards an crumbs that I have to pick up!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Watch it - you might just become emulsional ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			You could be satin a comfy cinema with a box of popcorn  .....
		
Click to expand...




Pathetic Shark said:



			That would just be glossing over the issues â€¦..  your turn.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Does that qualify as a brush with the authorities? You two better roller over and give in; think of it as â€œcut inâ€ your losses.

Iâ€™ll get my top coat....... ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

You big drip, someone is going to give you the brush off ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 27, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You big drip, someone is going to give you the brush off &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Pots and kettles Fragger, pots and kettles.... &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mama Mia. The first one was dire and the second one is being plugged everywhere. They are now releasing songs from the film one by one and the latest wailing is terrible. I like a bit of Abba, not ashamed to say it, but hearing a pub singer of an actress singing it is not good. (I know Cher has done one but I'm not including that one)
		
Click to expand...

I like to ask women why they like Mamma Mia so much, when it's essentially about a slutty woman who put it about so much she doesn't know who the father of her kid is. How is that a nice story? What's heart warming about it at all?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2018)

Slab said:



			My commute takes me past one of the factories where they cook and can them
Some days the air is rather fishy, but not fresh fishy &#63025;


On plus side, when I'm off and pop down to harbour you can see the sport fishing guys coming back with their catch and its cool to see up close what kind of beast goes in the can
		
Click to expand...

We have a shellfish factory 50 metres from my factory. Most days it is okay but when the bins are full, the weather warm and the wind in the wrong direction it can make you gag. The smell of fresh fish is not a problem but as you say, the smell is not fresh. Not one of lifes pleasures.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I like to ask women why they like Mamma Mia so much, when it's essentially about a slutty woman who put it about so much she doesn't know who the father of her kid is. How is that a nice story? What's heart warming about it at all?
		
Click to expand...

Analyse the story to Pretty Woman and it is the same. When did prostitution become a feel good story?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I like to ask women why they like Mamma Mia so much, when it's essentially about a slutty woman who put it about so much she doesn't know who the father of her kid is. How is that a nice story? What's heart warming about it at all?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: I've never seen it so had no idea what the plot was but that's hilarious. I figured the whole thing was just an attempt to crowbar as many Abba songs as they could into one narrative. Couldn't see the point personally. Just go and watch an Abba tribute act or something?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Analyse the story to Pretty Woman and it is the same. When did prostitution become a feel good story?
		
Click to expand...

Wash your mouth out! Thatâ€™s a story about how love conquers all and saves lives!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Analyse the story to Pretty Woman and it is the same. When did prostitution become a feel good story?
		
Click to expand...


Oh, I do. When people tell me the story is sweet, I quickly tell them they're wrong and put them straight. I'm fun at parties...




Orikoru said:



			:rofl: I've never seen it so had no idea what the plot was but that's hilarious. I figured the whole thing was just an attempt to crowbar as many Abba songs as they could into one narrative. Couldn't see the point personally. Just go and watch an Abba tribute act or something?
		
Click to expand...

The story = "Middle aged woman travels back to Kavos to find which of three 18-30 reps that she "enjoyed" is the father of her idiot child"


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 27, 2018)

Due to road closures... Having [seemingly] 30mins added to any journey so some MIGHT, at sometime in the distant future, save 20mins on their journey...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 27, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You big drip, someone is going to give you the brush off &#62978;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

When you strip things back to the basics, you find out someone's true colours.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I like to ask women why they like Mamma Mia so much, when it's essentially about a slutty woman who put it about so much she doesn't know who the father of her kid is. How is that a nice story? What's heart warming about it at all?
		
Click to expand...

It's about getting a little tiddly beforehand then a couple of hours of singing along followed by a few more chardonnays after...
What's not to like?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			It's about getting a little tiddly beforehand then a couple of hours of singing along followed by a few more chardonnays after...
What's not to like?
		
Click to expand...

The singing, the ham acting, the forced happiness.

Mark Kermode, film critic, states that there is an inverse relationship between the amount of fun actors have on a film set compared to the amount of fun the viewer has watching it. The cast of Mama Mia look like they had a blast!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The singing, the ham acting, the forced happiness.

Mark Kermode, film critic, states that there is an inverse relationship between the amount of fun actors have on a film set compared to the amount of fun the viewer has watching it. The cast of Mama Mia look like they had a blast!
		
Click to expand...

Well, I am quite looking forward to herself getting to see Mamma Mia2 as, along with Alexa, getting pretty fed up with Greatest Showman being on repeat â€¦


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The singing, the ham acting, the forced happiness.

Mark Kermode, film critic, states that there is an inverse relationship between the amount of fun actors have on a film set compared to the amount of fun the viewer has watching it. The cast of Mama Mia look like they had a blast!
		
Click to expand...

That explains a hell of a lot about the last version of Murder on the Orient Express, the cast of which also had a blast.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 27, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			That explains a hell of a lot about the last version of Murder on the Orient Express, the cast of which also had a blast.
		
Click to expand...

A hugely disappointing film... All the right people in front of and behind the camera however it just didn't deliver...
Think we've probably been spoilt with how good David Suchet did Poirot...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Pots and kettles Fragger, pots and kettles.... &#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;
		
Click to expand...

That's the spirit


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 27, 2018)

chrisd said:



			That's the spirit 

Click to expand...

I reckon most of the posts on this thread have been made by the over-weight members of the forum.  So we need some thinners â€¦.

OK reaching the bottom of the pot now so trying to make every stroke count.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 27, 2018)

[video=youtube;4gd0wKc135A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gd0wKc135A[/video]

This video. I love Casey but Logan Paul is an absolute moron. Says nothing of value, constantly refers to himself in the third-person in the most cringeworthy way, he's such a terrible person. The fact so many young kids look up to this twit is incredibly worrying.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I reckon most of the posts on this thread have been made by the over-weight members of the forum.  So we need some thinners â€¦.

OK reaching the bottom of the pot now so trying to make every stroke count.
		
Click to expand...

That's pretty well covered everything ðŸ‘


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 27, 2018)

I haven't had one yet...but just in case.
So far today in my utility room I have put up three wall units, and three standing units without a glitch.


Stopped for a spag. bol and glass of very nice Chilean wine with only one standing unit and new worktop to go.

Bound to end in tears.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2018)

Motor insurance and insurance companies.

At one stage last year I had more points than Everton did after 10 games  Some points have come off yet the insurance company still want to recognise them and charge me accordingly.....robbing fekirs


----------



## hors limite (Jul 28, 2018)

Punctuality or lack of. I run a dog training group on Thursday mornings. A new recruit with her Dalmatian has rolled up 15/20 minutes or so late on her first three sessions. This matters because there is a considered sequence to the exercises which starts with relaxation and then requires increasing concentration and application from dog and handler. On the second and third occasions I have politely suggested that starting on time would be good.If it happens again next week I am tempted to tell her not to bother coming back.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 28, 2018)

hors limite said:



			Punctuality or lack of. I run a dog training group on Thursday mornings. A new recruit with her Dalmatian has rolled up 15/20 minutes or so late on her first three sessions. This matters because there is a considered sequence to the exercises which starts with relaxation and then requires increasing concentration and application from dog and handler. On the second and third occasions I have politely suggested that starting on time would be good.If it happens again next week I am tempted to tell her not to bother coming back.
		
Click to expand...

Send her a text saying, Thurdays days lesson will start at ? o'clock exactly !! , sorry but no late entries will be allowed..


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 29, 2018)

People who have accidents on holiday and then their families start crying and whingeing to national newspapers about raising funds for their hospital treatment or to bring them home.

IT'S CALLED HOLIDAY INSURANCE.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 29, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who have accidents on holiday and then their families start crying and whingeing to national newspapers about raising funds for their hospital treatment or to bring them home.

IT'S CALLED HOLIDAY INSURANCE.
		
Click to expand...

Or "what can I get out of it"


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 29, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Due to road closures... Having [seemingly] 30mins added to any journey so some MIGHT, at sometime in the distant future, save 20mins on their journey...
		
Click to expand...

More than had enough of this detour... Even on a wet [quiet] Sunday morning 20mins added to my journey...
And, with several more years of similar disruptions to look forward to...
nimby#1 ...


----------



## drdel (Jul 29, 2018)

3 seperate sets of road works on single lane road about 2 miles apart. No working, no holes etc, but massive queues


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 29, 2018)

Retrieving this week's TV guide from the bin as management had decided to keep last week's.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 29, 2018)

drdel said:



			3 seperate sets of road works on single lane road about 2 miles apart. No working, no holes etc, but massive queues
		
Click to expand...

We have this on the main road through the estate..
Fixing a burst pipe, big hole dug on the grass verge, a minimum of 4 feet from the road.
Bollards and traffic lights all weekend when there's nothing being done. Taken the bollards down, move the lights and there's non-issue.
Put them back on Monday ( or whenever) when they restart work.
Unnecessary delays..
Can't wait till HS2 gets here.
It's going to cut 3 major roads around town and cause traffic carnage for months.
Deep joy


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 29, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Retrieving this week's TV guide from the bin as management had decided to keep last week's.
		
Click to expand...

Did you broach management with your concerns?
Or, did you on this occasion, adopt the more sensible approach of letting it slide under the radar...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 29, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Can't wait till HS2 gets here.
It's going to cut 3 major roads around town and cause traffic carnage for months.
Deep joy
		
Click to expand...

It its only months then you are 'lucky'...

Years of aggravation, on the cards, for around here...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 29, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			It its only months then you are 'lucky'...

Years of aggravation, on the cards, for around here...
		
Click to expand...

Probably only months of traffic carnage, many, many decades of life carnage however.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who have accidents on holiday and then their families start crying and whingeing to national newspapers about raising funds for their hospital treatment or to bring them home.

IT'S CALLED HOLIDAY INSURANCE.
		
Click to expand...

And how many bother?? Keep the cash for extra bevvies by the pool and if something happens it'll be someone else's fault and we're make a fuss to cover our own laziness in getting insurance


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Bunkers bunkers bunkers , I'm going bonkers, I just can't seem to avoid them, now that I've forgot how get out of them.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And how many bother?? Keep the cash for extra bevvies by the pool and if something happens it'll be someone else's fault and we're make a fuss to cover our own laziness in getting insurance
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Probably only months of traffic carnage, many, many decades of life carnage however.....
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it will happen, HS2 that is. How long have they been yakking on about it????? It will cost far too much to make it worth while. And the longer it goes on the more the costs rise, making it less and less viable as the years roll on, and on, and on, and on......


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I don't think it will happen, HS2 that is. How long have they been yakking on about it????? It will cost far too much to make it worth while. And the longer it goes on the more the costs rise, making it less and less viable as the years roll on, and on, and on, and on......
		
Click to expand...

I can tell you don't live near me then.

HS2 is happening down here. They have done too much work to stop it now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I don't think it will happen, HS2 that is. How long have they been yakking on about it????? It will cost far too much to make it worth while. And the longer it goes on the more the costs rise, making it less and less viable as the years roll on, and on, and on, and on......
		
Click to expand...

CF, the work is being done around Wincham, Northwich etc already. It may not be touching Macclesfield but I have family in the Northwich area and they are already mentioning it.

The next question is how far will it expand? Will it stop at HS2 or go further? I can't see it ever reaching the NE in my lifetime. They wont even give us a dual carriageway going north, they aren't going to give us high speed trains.


----------



## Junior (Jul 30, 2018)

The eejit who checked in 3 bags on my flight to Brussels this morning but then didnt show for the flight.  Extra hour on the tarmac whilst they had to get them off the plane :rant:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 30, 2018)

An email has come round from the club...
At least one golfer from each group MUST check in with the Pro Shop before commencing play.
Ok, that's fine.
We often start at 7 or thereabouts
First person in the Pro shop rocks up after 7.30....
So how are we supposed to "check in " then...:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			An email has come round from the club...
At least one golfer from each group MUST check in with the Pro Shop before commencing play.
Ok, that's fine.
We often start at 7 or thereabouts
First person in the Pro shop rocks up after 7.30....
So how are we supposed to "check in " then...:thup:
		
Click to expand...


we shall have to ask after we have finished on Wednesday :whoo:

I havnt had that email yet.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 30, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Retrieving this week's TV guide from the bin as management had decided to keep last week's.
		
Click to expand...




MegaSteve said:



			Did you broach management with your concerns?
Or, did you on this occasion, adopt the more sensible approach of letting it slide under the radar...
		
Click to expand...

No need to, management was fully aware of the issue and exercised powers of delegation to resolve the matter.  Blame is yet to be apportioned but I suspect management will emerge unscathed from the enquiry...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			An email has come round from the club...
At least one golfer from each group MUST check in with the Pro Shop before commencing play.
Ok, that's fine.
We often start at 7 or thereabouts
First person in the Pro shop rocks up after 7.30....
So how are we supposed to "check in " then...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Post-It note on the pro shop door?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 30, 2018)

BBC Breakfast's sudden extreme, enthused interest in the TDF complete with total ingorance on behalf of even the sports presenters - but all talking like they know something about it.


----------



## Dando (Jul 30, 2018)

HMRC


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			BBC Breakfast's sudden extreme, enthused interest in the TDF complete with total ingorance on behalf of even the sports presenters - but all talking like they know something about it.
		
Click to expand...

Another classic example of the BBC's policy towards most sports. Pay it no attention until something happens and then go at it full tilt and ill prepared. Sums up their take on most sports coverage


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 31, 2018)

Rain. I washed my car last night. Might as well not have bothered.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 31, 2018)

That horrible watery bit of jizz that you find on the surface of cheese spread when you first open a new tub.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 31, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			That horrible watery bit of jizz that you find on the surface of cheese spread when you first open a new tub.
		
Click to expand...

What cheese spread are you buying that has jizz on it?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 31, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			What cheese spread are you buying that has jizz on it?

Click to expand...

Cheezy jizz. They sell it in Asda.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 31, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Cheezy jizz. They sell it in Asda.
		
Click to expand...

Is that on the fertility isle?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 31, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is that on the fertility isle?
		
Click to expand...

It's near the 5 aisles of frozen chips.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2018)

Murph, you can't have watched Ted 2


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Murph, you can't have watched Ted 2 

Click to expand...

We used that term back in school in the 70/80â€™s........


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 31, 2018)

Imurg said:



			An email has come round from the club...
At least one golfer from each group MUST check in with the Pro Shop before commencing play.
Ok, that's fine.
We often start at 7 or thereabouts
First person in the Pro shop rocks up after 7.30....
So how are we supposed to "check in " then...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Get his mobile phone number and text him!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Get his mobile phone number and text him!
		
Click to expand...

Ah...but they'll have to give me access to the rota so I know who to text...how many worms in this can?:rofl:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 31, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			No need to, management was fully aware of the issue and exercised powers of delegation to resolve the matter.  Blame is yet to be apportioned but I suspect management will emerge unscathed from the enquiry...
		
Click to expand...


Ah, Teflon management no blame ever seems to stick to them... 
Something I am experiencing more and more now I am retired...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 31, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Ah...but they'll have to give me access to the rota so I know who to text...how many worms in this can?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'd be going with the post it note suggestion...
Not your problem if it unsticks itself...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 31, 2018)

Being pretty teed of with myself for not getting my rear end in gear and sorting out my pensions/finances before retirement... 

And, with all the paperwork I've been reading/shuffling in the recent weeks looking more and more likely I'll have to concede and start wearing reading glasses at least... Pah!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 31, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Motor insurance and insurance companies.

At one stage last year I had more points than Everton did after 10 games  Some points have come off yet the insurance company still want to recognise them and charge me accordingly.....robbing fekirs
		
Click to expand...

Well they have to pay my wages somehow


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 31, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Well they have to pay my wages somehow  

Click to expand...

Well, how about taking a 10% pay cut so we can enjoy lower premiums â€¦


Pretty please...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2018)

On train Newcastle to Manchester airport. 2 carriages, chuggy train, aircon gutless. Northern Powerhouse my backside.

Train goes to a major airport but has no space for luggage, doh. Oh yes the signal is pants as well.

#ihatepublictransport


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 31, 2018)

Parents/cashiers allowing kids to stand in the checkout tray where the purchases are put after they have been scanned - just before all the fridge stuff that I have bought goes in there.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 1, 2018)

Recycling...

The other week the binmen refused to take one of our bags as they identified it contained old plant pots and despite them having been powerwashed and had the recycling triangle on them our local authority doesn't accept them...

This week it was meat trays... Again they had been washed and had the triangle but not accepted...

So, either we are a treehugging country with a conscience or we are not...
Which is it?

And, yes we will be raising the question with our council...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Recycling...

The other week the binmen refused to take one of our bags as they identified it contained old plant pots and despite them having been powerwashed and had the recycling triangle on them our local authority doesn't accept them...

This week it was meat trays... Again they had been washed and had the triangle but not accepted...

So, either we are a treehugging country with a conscience or we are not...
Which is it?

And, yes we will be raising the question with our council...
		
Click to expand...

They sound a heck of a lot more diligent than our bin men. I imagine we could chuck whatever we want in our bins and they'd just take it away - as long as they are left in the right place of course. If we don't shift them to the end of the drive then they won't walk the extra 10 yards to get them. :lol:


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 1, 2018)

Set them all up as a group text and text them all!!!!! I'm a problem solver !


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 1, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Ah...but they'll have to give me access to the rota so I know who to text...how many worms in this can?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ooops. This will now make sense.

Set them all up as a group text and text them all!!!!! I'm a problem solver !


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 1, 2018)

This "hash tag" thing, just what is it!??????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			This "hash tag" thing, just what is it!??????
		
Click to expand...

http://bfy.tw/JDBM


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			This "hash tag" thing, just what is it!??????
		
Click to expand...

It's from Twitter, used as a way of linking tweets about the same topic together. People use it in other non-Twitter contexts though as an almost parody I suppose, just to show a general theme.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2018)

Tommy Robinson.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 1, 2018)

Calvin Harris.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 1, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Motor insurance and insurance companies.

At one stage last year I had more points than Everton did after 10 games  Some points have come off yet the insurance company still want to recognise them and charge me accordingly.....robbing fekirs
		
Click to expand...

They obviously consider you a 'bad risk', which, knowing your driving points history, they are probably entitled to fo (at least from a 'risk' point of view). 

Basically, to them, points coming off doesn't make a lower risk! 

You could always change insurance companies or at least (something that should be done as a matter of course, get alternative quotes!


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 1, 2018)

Put rubbish bin out for emptying yesterday to come home and find bin has disappeared. Only 3 properties here and no sign of theirs going missing , most peculiar, no other property within 1/4 mile  so can only assume the dust cart swallowed it or it has been nicked. 
Phoned council to order new one which will be 10 workings days as you can't collect new ones and we've a camping /party  here for 24 at the weekend


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 1, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Motor insurance and insurance companies.

At one stage last year I had more points than Everton did after 10 games  Some points have come off yet the insurance company still want to recognise them and charge me accordingly.....robbing fekirs
		
Click to expand...

Plus one!!!:angry:

Motorcycle renewal dropped into the inbox.  Only 3 things have changed; I'm a year older, I have a year more no claims and the premium's jumped from Â£247 to Â£576.  

Robbing farquhars doesn't get close. :sbox:


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2018)

I think Bucks County Council have won the lottery or something.
It seems half the roads in Aylesbury are closed or being closed for works that getting from one side of the town to the other takes bit of working out!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 1, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Plus one!!!:angry:

Motorcycle renewal dropped into the inbox.  Only 3 things have changed; I'm a year older, I have a year more no claims and the premium's jumped from Â£247 to Â£576.  

Robbing farquhars doesn't get close. :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

My lad believes insurers have just got it in for motorcyclists BIGTIME... And, just invent new ways of hiking premiums...
He's just insured his new machine and as he's a boomerang kid living back at home with Mum & Dad it's reason to raise his premium...

First time he's come across that one...
And, hopefully has him see the light and find his own place again...


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 1, 2018)

Torn ligaments in my right shoulder.
Rest required hope its not too long


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 1, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			My lad believes insurers have just got it in for motorcyclists BIGTIME... And, just invent new ways of hiking premiums...
He's just insured his new machine and as he's a boomerang kid living back at home with Mum & Dad it's reason to raise his premium...

First time he's come across that one...
And, hopefully has him see the light and find his own place again...
		
Click to expand...

The whole problem in my opinion is that motor insurance has become a licence to print money for repairers, vehicle hire firms, claims monkeys and various other hangers on who consider it reasonable to extort a living out of car and bike users.

Motor insurance as it was conceived is a good idea and I have no issue paying it, but it's now become an absolute joke.  I'd say it needs a Government enquiry but it actually needs a competent agency to do the job.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 1, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			They obviously consider you a 'bad risk', which, knowing your driving points history, they are probably entitled to fo (at least from a 'risk' point of view). 

Basically, to them, points coming off doesn't make a lower risk! 

You could always change insurance companies or at least (something that should be done as a matter of course, get alternative quotes!
		
Click to expand...

I understand they see me as "a risk" but if my points have been removed by the DVLA then surely insurance companies can only charge me for what i currently have and not had. 

When i had my latest lot of points added, my insurance doubled. Now some have come off my insurance has increased and i havent had a claim. 10yrs NCD


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 1, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I understand they see me as "a risk" but i*f my points have been removed by the DVLA then surely insurance companies can only charge me for what i currently have and not had*. 

When i had my latest lot of points added, my insurance doubled. Now some have come off my insurance has increased and i havent had a claim. 10yrs NCD
		
Click to expand...

No mate.  The DVLA's use of the points is purely for licensing purposes.  Insurance companies can use them as they see fit, it's their ball so they can do as they want.  As I said, in principle it's a good idea but it needs an overhaul or better regulation as it is Government licensed robbery at the moment in my opinion.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 1, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			No mate.  The DVLA's use of the points is purely for licensing purposes.  Insurance companies can use them as they see fit, it's their ball so they can do as they want.  As I said, in principle it's a good idea but it needs an overhaul or better regulation as it is Government licensed robbery at the moment in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right i stand corrected.

On a brighter note, i've just had to verify payments via email and they've knocked nearly  Â£150 off the initial renewal quote after i called them last week


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 1, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Ah right i stand corrected.

On a brighter note, i've just had to verify payments via email and they've knocked nearly  Â£150 off the initial renewal quote after i called them last week

Click to expand...

Always used to be 3 years to match the DVLA, most if not all up it to 5 years as they can put up the premium.

The other one I hated was having been off bikes for a few years, you'd ring up for a quote;

"Got any no claims bonus?"
       "Got 7 years on the car."
"Doesn't count mate, you're insuring a bike.  Any accidents?"
        "Yeah but they don't count, they were in a car."
"Oh no, we need to know about them......"

Not impressed.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 2, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			Put rubbish bin out for emptying yesterday to come home and find bin has disappeared. Only 3 properties here and no sign of theirs going missing , most peculiar, no other property within 1/4 mile  so can only assume the dust cart swallowed it or it has been nicked. 
Phoned council to order new one which will be 10 workings days as you can't collect new ones and we've a camping /party  here for 24 at the weekend 

Click to expand...

How big is your lawn?!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 2, 2018)

Bonkers hot sunny summer and on my birthday rain is predicted and for the following three days which I have off!!!!:angry:

Oh well....it doesn't rain in the pub.:thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 2, 2018)

The retarded road workers outside who've dug up the path and blocked me into a factory I'm working in.


----------



## Dando (Aug 2, 2018)

the local council who decided to cut down the tree outside my house which gave some lovely shade in the afternoons. now my house is like a furnace.


----------



## woofers (Aug 2, 2018)

Mickey Walker - and her monotonous commentary


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 2, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			How big is your lawn?!!!!!!!!

Click to expand...

Bout half an acre   but it was household rubbish bin


----------



## Imurg (Aug 2, 2018)

This afternoon's random irritation is that I'm actually contemplating wearing shorts to golf tomorrow.......
Mind you, at least I won't have to look for Fragger's ball in the brambles.....


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 2, 2018)

Imurg said:



			This afternoon's random irritation is that I'm actually contemplating wearing shorts to golf tomorrow.......
Mind you, at least I won't have to look for Fragger's ball in the brambles.....
		
Click to expand...

Hope they are not so short people can see yours


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 2, 2018)

Likely to be selected to play an inter-club K/O match vs Wentworth - at Wentworth.  They are suggesting a weekday - to get best Wentworth experience ... why? Dunno - maybe weekends are chocka with groups hacking round in 6 hours.  But I have no holiday left.  Weekends I can only play two sunday afternoons and these are unlikely to be what the match arrangers go for.

Just gently irritating...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

Imurg said:



			This afternoon's random irritation is that I'm actually contemplating wearing shorts to golf tomorrow.......
Mind you, at least I won't have to look for Fragger's ball in the brambles.....
		
Click to expand...

Eh? I haven't worn trousers on the course since March.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Eh? I haven't worn trousers on the course since March.
		
Click to expand...

I am a firm believer that there are but a handful of men who can get away with wearing shorts in public..
I would suggest that we aren't in that number


----------



## chellie (Aug 2, 2018)

Having a brain fart and forgetting to take an unplayable drop:sbox:


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 2, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I am a firm believer that there are but a handful of men who can get away with wearing shorts in public..
I would suggest that we aren't in that number
		
Click to expand...

Are you admitting to being fat or freakishly skinny?

Iâ€™ve been going out on evenings in shorts for about two months now. Anything else would be so uncomfortable.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 2, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I am a firm believer that there are but a handful of men who can get away with wearing shorts in public..
I would suggest that we aren't in that number
		
Click to expand...

I've been wearing shorts all the time since April-ish, for work especially. With legs like mine its a crime to hide them:whoo:


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 2, 2018)

Coasters sticking to wine glasses when you lift it up to have a gulp.
Proper first world problem that :cheers:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 2, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Coasters sticking to wine glasses when you lift it up to have a gulp.
Proper first world problem that :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

No thats when the condesnation falls of your glass after youve removed said coaster and that big drip lands on your trousers , that exact point that looks like you have no control.....


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Are you admitting to being fat or freakishly skinny?

Iâ€™ve been going out on evenings in shorts for about two months now. Anything else would be so uncomfortable.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I much prefer shorts to play golf in. The only time I wear trousers is when it's below 12Â° or so. My lower legs don't really feel the cold unless it's _really_â€‹ cold, so I prefer the freedom of movement in shorts.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 3, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No thats when the condesnation falls of your glass after youve removed said coaster and that big drip lands on your trousers , that exact point that looks like you have no control.....
		
Click to expand...


I am now of an age where having damp patches is consistent with being in that age group...
So no longer feel the need to get embarrassed about it...

Same with dress sense...
I can now wear shorts and Hawaiian shirts without folk feeling the need to comment...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 3, 2018)

Insurance companies who will do a better price for new business than for existing customers.  Loyalty obviously carries no weight with business these days.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 3, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Insurance companies who will do a better price for new business than for existing customers.  Loyalty obviously carries no weight with business these days.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately that seems to be the preferred business model for service providers these days...


----------



## Slab (Aug 3, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Unfortunately that seems to be the preferred business model for service providers these days...
		
Click to expand...

Just to be devils wotsit 

Is (or should) loyalty be a two way street?

How many customers of these national service providers are staying with that provider out of loyalty and how many haven't or cant be bothered, to find an alternative and then claim 'loyalty' when its nothing more than a by-product

Just cos I'm typing, how many customers didn't also get some kind of new business/introductory offer when they themselves joined or switched, but now complain because their special price has ended and they see someone else is getting a deal of some sort 


Although I agree that its an irritation to have to keep changing suppliers to keep getting deals


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 3, 2018)

Slab said:



			Just to be devils wotsit 

Is (or should) loyalty be a two way street?

How many customers of these national service providers are staying with that provider out of loyalty and how many haven't or cant be bothered, to find an alternative and then claim 'loyalty' when its nothing more than a by-product

Just cos I'm typing, how many customers didn't also get some kind of new business/introductory offer when they themselves joined or switched, but now complain because their special price has ended and they see someone else is getting a deal of some sort 


Although I agree that its an irritation to have to keep changing suppliers to keep getting deals
		
Click to expand...


Being a bit old school I have tended to stay with the same provider [for probably too long in some cases]... Now retired, with a fixed income, I suspect I'll be having to start to be a bit more savvy with regard for looking for deals at renewal times... Really hate the pantomime you have to perform with the likes of Sky though...


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 3, 2018)

The price of football boots oo:


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 3, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			The price of football boots oo:
		
Click to expand...

For yourself or the kids?

When their feet get to a certain size the boots become VATable and that really rises the pain...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 3, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			The price of football boots oo:
		
Click to expand...

Outlet at Dalton Park mate, Adidas have a sale on.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 3, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			For yourself or the kids?

When their feet get to a certain size the boots become VATable and that really rises the pain...
		
Click to expand...

For me, Puma Kings are a bargain on Amazon but the price of some of the others are eye watering. 
Whatever happened to good old Patrick Daglish


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 3, 2018)

Badgers returning to the course and starting to rip the course up again &#128546;


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			The price of football boots oo:
		
Click to expand...

I always order mine from Pro Direct Soccer mate. They have the best bargains. Some great boots reduced by like 60% or more sometimes. I always get the ones reduced from Â£100+ to 40 odd quid.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 3, 2018)

Playing well this morning and then missing two birdie putts inside five feet on the last two holes.  Just as well there isn't a cat here in the office....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Badgers returning to the course and starting to rip the course up again &#63010;
		
Click to expand...

Haven't you got a member that can shoot them?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 3, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Haven't you got a member that can shoot them?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we will get someone to shoot them or fill the hole in :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Playing well this morning and then missing two birdie putts inside five feet on the last two holes.  Just as well there isn't a cat here in the office....
		
Click to expand...

I've seen your kicking foot. Almost as good as the standing one. No danger the cat would get kicked


----------



## Junior (Aug 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Badgers returning to the course and starting to rip the course up again ï˜¢
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Haven't you got a member that can shoot them?
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah we will get someone to shoot them or fill the hole in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t ........ well, itâ€™s not legal too anyway.  They have destroyed parts of our course , and, whilst some members have offered to get rid of them, others have threatened to report those who do (apparently shooting them can get you sent down for 6 months)  .  We had to wait till the damage got so bad that the authority would issue a permit so that they can be caught and removed.  Our application has been in for ages.......

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/badgers-protection-surveys-and-licences


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 4, 2018)

Junior said:



			You canâ€™t ........ well, itâ€™s not legal too anyway.  They have destroyed parts of our course , and, whilst some members have offered to get rid of them, others have threatened to report those who do (apparently shooting them can get you sent down for 6 months)  .  We had to wait till the damage got so bad that the authority would issue a permit so that they can be caught and removed.  Our application has been in for ages.......

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/badgers-protection-surveys-and-licences

Click to expand...

You can... if you don't get caught!! 

I was hoping Phil took that bit of bait


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2018)

Simple - buy a cow and play the TB card....
Job done


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 4, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Simple - buy a cow and play the TB card....
Job done
		
Click to expand...

Then when the badgers are gone, steaks all round .
Win win..........unless you are the cow.... or the badger &#128077;


----------



## chrisd (Aug 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah we will get someone to shoot them
		
Click to expand...

Best to make sure that whoever you choose gets a shot on the hole they're damaging &#128513;


----------



## shortgame (Aug 4, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Best to make sure that whoever you choose gets a shot on the hole they're damaging &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

&#128079;&#128079;:rofl:


----------



## drdel (Aug 4, 2018)

Slab said:



			Just to be devils wotsit 

Is (or should) loyalty be a two way street?

How many customers of these national service providers are staying with that provider out of loyalty and how many haven't or cant be bothered, to find an alternative and then claim 'loyalty' when its nothing more than a by-product

Just cos I'm typing, how many customers didn't also get some kind of new business/introductory offer when they themselves joined or switched, but now complain because their special price has ended and they see someone else is getting a deal of some sort 


Although I agree that its an irritation to have to keep changing suppliers to keep getting deals
		
Click to expand...

Golf Clubs offering discounts to new members !! A member for 20 years - so is it best to let membership lapse and then rejoin after a months or so?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 4, 2018)

drdel said:



			Golf Clubs offering discounts to new members !! A member for 20 years - so is it best to let membership lapse and then rejoin after a months or so?
		
Click to expand...

At ours,  you must be away for at least 2/3 years to qualify for a new members discount, if per chance, there still is a discount scheme in operation.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 4, 2018)

Slab said:



			Just to be devils wotsit 

Is (or should) loyalty be a two way street?

How many customers of these national service providers are staying with that provider out of loyalty and how many haven't or cant be bothered, to find an alternative and then claim 'loyalty' when its nothing more than a by-product

Just cos I'm typing, how many customers didn't also get some kind of new business/introductory offer when they themselves joined or switched, but now complain because their special price has ended and they see someone else is getting a deal of some sort 


Although I agree that its an irritation to have to keep changing suppliers to keep getting deals
		
Click to expand...

The same broker got my car insurance as repeat business after I'd checked some prices; they looked after me, I showed loyalty.

They are absolutely ripping the proverbial out of me over the bike; a 133% hike is totally unjustified in my book.  I've proved I'm prepared to show loyalty with the car insurance, have they shown me any?

The very fact that I can get reinsured WITH THE SAME INSURER via a comparison website for well over Â£100 less than they've quoted me for renewal tells me all I need to know about their customer loyalty; they'll find out about mine when the car renewal comes in.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 4, 2018)

I always check renewal, cars, home insurance etc etc. 

The wife's car insurance has just come through with an increase of Â£100 from the AA. Quick check round and a switch to Tesco and saved at least the Â£100. According to Martin Lewis website it pays to check 23 days before renewal as closer to the date the price goes up - did it on 23 days and have 
made  the saving.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 4, 2018)

My house insurance hasn't risen in a number of years... When my car insurance came through my broker said it had risen due to a change in circumstances [now retired]â€¦ So had a bit of a whinge and ended up paying same as last year... As I said earlier it would seem from my son's experience it's two wheelers that are in the firing line presently...


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 4, 2018)

I dropped Poulter from my fantasy team last week, now he's joint 3 round leader at the Bridgestone Invitational


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 4, 2018)

Food stuff companies that advertise their food product as "fun". Just ***** off the lot of you.


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2018)

Falling asleep for an hour earlier and now still wide awake &#128545;


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2018)

Talksport's unbridled favouritism towards all things Liverpool.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 5, 2018)

Slime said:



			Talksport's unbridled favouritism towards all things Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Sickly isnâ€™t it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 5, 2018)

Slime said:



			Talksport's unbridled favouritism towards all things Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: 

Seriously ? 

Have you ever heard Jason Cundy on there , or that Durnham bloke , both especially Cundy are very much anti Liverpool and Brazil in the morning loves his Man Utd - itâ€™s all down to which team the presenter supports 

Donâ€™t think I have ever seen anyone suggest a radio station has favouritism and Iâ€™m confused how they could ?


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2018)

Fish said:



			Falling asleep for an hour earlier and now still wide awake &#128545;
		
Click to expand...

Bugger, make that 2.5hrs just &#128545;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 5, 2018)

Sitting out with the Mrs, after having first slaved over a hot stove to make a great pasta dish for the perfect al fresco dining experience, only to then spend your time swatting thin air in a useless attempt to ward off wasps, bluebottles and other stupid irritating insects.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 5, 2018)

American golf fans that shout "great golf shot - we know itâ€™s golf shot, so just say good shot.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hornets. Ok, i have a wasp nedt in the loft. Can live with that. Also have hornets, and they are flat out annoyingl.


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously ? 
*Donâ€™t think I have ever seen anyone suggest a radio station has favouritism* and Iâ€™m confused how they could ?
		
Click to expand...

See post #398.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 6, 2018)

Wilson said:



			American golf fans that shout "great golf shot - we know itâ€™s golf shot, so just say good shot.
		
Click to expand...

Playing partners who immediately say "good shot" as soon as you've hit the ball.  And when it winds up in a bunker or the trees where it was headed all along, "oh that's unlucky".

No it's them being morons.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2018)

Slime said:



			See post #398.
		
Click to expand...

Ok - how are a Radio Station showing â€œfavouritismâ€ towards Liverpool 

( quite ironic though when a Man Utd fan whinges at favouritism when Sky showed a decade or more of favouritism towards them throughout the 90â€™s and 00â€™s )


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 6, 2018)

No way do Talksport favour Liverpool - I listen to Brazil on a morning, and either H&J or Durham/Gough on an evening with regularity and I don't think they favour anyone. Durham hates Arsenal, but that's the only real bias I hear.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 6, 2018)

People with an opinions who like to tell others with an opinion that their opinion is wrong.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			People with an opinions who like to tell others with an opinion that their opinion is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Pot. Kettle.Black.


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2018)

being in work after spending the past few days camping


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 6, 2018)

Dando said:



			being in work after spending the past few days camping
		
Click to expand...

I would rather be at work!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 6, 2018)

Really really thick people, who are so thick they are almost a different species to everyone else, questioning the distribution of monies left in a will. Why does he get more than me? Because that is what it says in the will, and no matter how many times the will is read, that is still how it works.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 6, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Pot. Kettle.Black.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 6, 2018)

My putter this morning.  And Sunday.  And Saturday.       It can't possibly be me so the execution has been set for sundown this evening and there will be no last minute stays.  Just need to decide on the method of dispatch.


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2018)

People with radios on the beach. I don't want to listen to your music, and sound travels more than five feet.

People that shout all day at the beach. Kids I can understand, but I don't want to hear adults that just love the sound of their own voice.:angry:

People that light barbecues on the beach, and smoke out anyone downwind within 50 yards.:angry:

People that set up within inches of you on the beach, and then start leaning on your windbreak. I don't want you hovering over me.:angry:

Great day on West Wittering beach yesterday.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 6, 2018)

richart said:



			People with radios on the beach. I don't want to listen to your music, and sound travels more than five feet.

People that shout all day at the beach. Kids I can understand, but I don't want to hear adults that just love the sound of their own voice.:angry:

People that light barbecues on the beach, and smoke out anyone downwind within 50 yards.:angry:

People that set up within inches of you on the beach, and then start leaning on your windbreak. I don't want you hovering over me.:angry:

Great day on West Wittering beach yesterday.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds like not a lot has changed since the days we were regular visitors there when my lads were little...


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 6, 2018)

Another Monday morning and another set of chainsaws to spoil my day...


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 6, 2018)

Escalators. You can walk on them you know! Move!!!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			My putter this morning.  And Sunday.  And Saturday.       It can't possibly be me so the execution has been set for sundown this evening and there will be no last minute stays.  Just need to decide on the method of dispatch.
		
Click to expand...

Putt it in the dustbin (try not to miss)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 6, 2018)

richart said:



			People with radios on the beach. I don't want to listen to your music, and sound travels more than five feet.

People that shout all day at the beach. Kids I can understand, but I don't want to hear adults that just love the sound of their own voice.:angry:

People that light barbecues on the beach, and smoke out anyone downwind within 50 yards.:angry:

People that set up within inches of you on the beach, and then start leaning on your windbreak. I don't want you hovering over me.:angry:

Great day on West Wittering beach yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Sea would have been nice and warm though


----------



## Slab (Aug 6, 2018)

richart said:



			People with radios on the beach. I don't want to listen to your music, and sound travels more than five feet.

People that shout all day at the beach. Kids I can understand, but I don't want to hear adults that just love the sound of their own voice.:angry:

People that light barbecues on the beach, and smoke out anyone downwind within 50 yards.:angry:

People that set up within inches of you on the beach, and then start leaning on your windbreak. I don't want you hovering over me.:angry:

Great day on West Wittering beach yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

At the end of my road if I turn right its a couple km's of lovely beach, plenty families/music/BBQ smells, fun & games etc and if I turn left I get a couple km's of similar sandy beach but less vibrant, bit more spaced out, overall just a bit slower pace

I usually turn right 9/10 times, its just more interesting


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 6, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Putt it in the dustbin (try not to miss)
		
Click to expand...

No it needs to be a lot more scheming and evil than that.  Something in the Dick Dastardly or Wile E Coyote level.  I tried googling and then e-mailing "Acme Nuclear Explosions for your home" but could not get a reply.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 6, 2018)

Eighteen months ago we needed a new boiler installed, I was happy to go with the quote the plumber gave us, but no, the missus knew someone who could do it cheaper. Why did I let her talk me into that one? We've found out today - from a proper plumber - that the reason our boiler has ceased working already was because her mate who installed it made a total backside of it. Some pipes not connected, water gathering in the system and leaking has knackered it already. Needs the whole set of pipes redoing, and even then it might still be knackered so potentially we're going to need a whole new boiler putting in already. Lesson learned (for her I hope) is never cut corners, lesson learned for me is never listen to the wife!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Eighteen months ago we needed a new boiler installed, I was happy to go with the quote the plumber gave us, but no, the missus knew someone who could do it cheaper. Why did I let her talk me into that one? We've found out today - from a proper plumber - that the reason our boiler has ceased working already was because her mate who installed it made a total backside of it. Some pipes not connected, water gathering in the system and leaking has knackered it already. Needs the whole set of pipes redoing, and even then it might still be knackered so potentially we're going to need a whole new boiler putting in already. Lesson learned (for her I hope) is never cut corners, lesson learned for me is never listen to the wife!
		
Click to expand...

say nothing, keep a dignified silence........and keep it in reserve for future ammunition :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 6, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			say nothing, keep a dignified silence........and keep it in reserve for future ammunition :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh Phil - such good advice - so hard to follow...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 6, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			say nothing, keep a dignified silence........and keep it in reserve for future ammunition :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Or as leverage when that new latest new set of irons or driver you want is set against by her becasue "you cant afford it"


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			No it needs to be a lot more scheming and evil than that.  Something in the Dick Dastardly or Wile E Coyote level.  I tried googling and then e-mailing "Acme Nuclear Explosions for your home" but could not get a reply.
		
Click to expand...

Emphasis was on the word Putt. &#128513;


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok - how are a Radio Station showing â€œfavouritismâ€ towards Liverpool 

( quite ironic though when *a Man Utd fan whinges* at favouritism when Sky showed a decade or more of *favouritism towards them throughout the 90â€™s and 00â€™s* )
		
Click to expand...

Not whinging, it was just a random irritation on that day .......................... as in the thread title!
Hence no reference to 20+ years ago.
It's *'Random irritations of the day......'.*


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			My putter this morning.  And Sunday.  And Saturday.       It can't possibly be me so the execution has been set for sundown this evening and there will be no last minute stays. * Just need to decide on the method of dispatch.*

Click to expand...

Can you not pretend that it's a cat?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2018)

Slime said:



			Not whinging, it was just a random irritation on that day .......................... as in the thread title!
Hence no reference to 20+ years ago.
It's *'Random irritations of the day......'.*

Click to expand...

Ok fair enough - so onto the irritation, how are talksport radio showing â€œfavouritismâ€ towards Liverpool which was the initial question as itâ€™s confusing me when I consider what I hear from them


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2018)

For the love of god &#128580;


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			say nothing, keep a dignified silence........and keep it in reserve for future ammunition :thup:
		
Click to expand...

There speaketh a Man of Experience...:rofl:


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok fair enough - so onto the irritation, how are talksport radio showing â€œfavouritismâ€ towards Liverpool which was the initial question as itâ€™s confusing me when I consider what I hear from them
		
Click to expand...

It was what they were saying on the particular day of my irritation!
The irritation passed several days ago and I can't remember exactly what they said.
Let it go, Phil, it was just an irritation.

Ooooh, just thought of another .....................


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sea would have been nice and warm though 

Click to expand...

The water was lovely, plenty of swimming, and we had a great time overall. Just don't like people that invade my space. Think I will wear my speedo's next time, that should frighten them off.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Seagulls eating the fish food Iâ€™ve just chucked in the pond.


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2018)

Kids getting A Level results on telly, just not necessary.


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2018)

People who still can't, or won't, accept the EU Referendum result.
We're leaving, get used to it!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 7, 2018)

Got home to see local news on the box...
They were showing some total tool using his vehicle as an attack weapon against cyclists...
And, they've fuzzed out the number plate... WHY?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 7, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Got home to see local news on the box...
They were showing some total tool using his vehicle as an attack weapon against cyclists...
And, they've fuzzed out the number plate... WHY?
		
Click to expand...

It was alledgedly a stolen car, so the real owner could get grief from welmeaning idiots.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 7, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			It was alledgedly a stolen car, so the real owner could get grief from welmeaning idiots.
		
Click to expand...

Oki dokey hadn't picked up on that...


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 7, 2018)

drdel said:



			Golf Clubs offering discounts to new members !! A member for 20 years - so is it best to let membership lapse and then rejoin after a months or so?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. They've done this at my last place, which I've left. Â£800 for current members and ....wait for it.....Â£500 !!!!! for new members. Previous members cannot rejoin unless they have been away for three years. Glad I'm not there really. It would have done my nut in when they offered this for new members. Apparently the new Captain, a friend of mine there, suggested, well not suggested but TOLD THEM in no uncertain terms that they must do something or go under. This was obvious at the AGM. It's worked though!!!! I'm glad for him. otherwise his Captaincy would have been a bit of a strain.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 7, 2018)

Not being invited.


----------



## Dando (Aug 7, 2018)

Naz Shah


----------



## bobmac (Aug 7, 2018)

Parents who have no control over their children :angry:


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 7, 2018)

People who drive into a car park through the exit, and then call you rude names when they nearly have a head on accident.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 7, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Parents who have no control over their children :angry:
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't narrow it down these days unfortunately.   And the next generation will be even worse.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 7, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That doesn't narrow it down these days unfortunately.   And the next generation will be even worse.
		
Click to expand...

They just seem to have no idea how to discipline their children. 

As you say it will only get worse


----------



## chrisd (Aug 7, 2018)

richart said:



			The water was lovely, plenty of swimming, and we had a great time overall. Just don't like people that invade my space. Think I will wear my speedo's next time, that should frighten them off.

Click to expand...

Unstitch the letter S on them, that'll do the trick &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## User20205 (Aug 7, 2018)

^^^^what kind of discipline would you have in mind?? 
I used to reckon this, then I had 2 nutcases, itâ€™s really difficult. My old man would have given me a slap, itâ€™s not 1979 anymore 
What annoys me the most is when other people â€˜offerâ€™ advice. .....not helping


----------



## bobmac (Aug 7, 2018)

therod said:



			^^^^what kind of discipline would you have in mind?? 
I used to reckon this, then I had 2 nutcases, itâ€™s really difficult. My old man would have given me a slap, itâ€™s not 1979 anymore 
What annoys me the most is when other people â€˜offerâ€™ advice. .....not helping
		
Click to expand...

I got no tea, get to your room, not allowed out to play, toys confiscated, no golf, and yes a slap if I deserved it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I got no tea, get to your room, not allowed out to play, toys confiscated, no golf, and yes a slap if I deserved it.
		
Click to expand...

It usually comes down to lazy parenting.
Kids need to be taught from the start what is acceptable behaviour and what isnâ€™t.

See parents that just stick a iPad in front of their kids to keep them quiet,even see this in restaurants. 
Again lazy parenting.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			It usually comes down to lazy parenting.
Kids need to be taught from the start what is acceptable behaviour and what isnâ€™t.

See parents that just stick a iPad in front of their kids to keep them quiet,even see this in restaurants. 
Again lazy parenting.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fairly standard. If we went out, Iâ€™d take a book or comic, my kids might take an iPad, whatâ€™s the difference? Dinner out with ur parents is boring.
Slapping isnâ€™t acceptable nor is withholding food as a punishment, that leaves removal of some privileges. Not much to work with? Ultimately at times, school holidays etc the easy option is used too often.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2018)

therod said:



			Thatâ€™s fairly standard. If we went out, Iâ€™d take a book or comic, my kids might take an iPad, whatâ€™s the difference? Dinner out with ur parents is boring.
Slapping isnâ€™t acceptable nor is withholding food as a punishment, that leaves removal of some privileges. Not much to work with? Ultimately at times, school holidays etc the easy option is used too often.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone that allows their child to sit at the dinner table watching a tablet is a lazy parent & are just taking the easy option. 
How about talking to each other & learning them some manners.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 7, 2018)

You are correct of course. I should be teaching them a number of things. We could start with grammar, followed by the importance of not being judgemental???


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2018)

Not the Grammer policeðŸ™„
You didnâ€™t have 2 nutcases,you created them.


----------



## GaryK (Aug 7, 2018)

People who continue using their electronic devices on flights despite being asked not to when the aircraft is making its approach for landing.
Those same people would probably inflate their life jacket before exiting the aircraft [in the unfortunate event it was ever needed].


----------



## User20205 (Aug 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not the Grammer policeðŸ™„
You didnâ€™t have 2 nutcases,you created them.
		
Click to expand...

*grammar* my boys are brilliant, I wouldnâ€™t change them for the world. Spirited, intelligent, single minded, creative. Iâ€™ve no real issue with them playing up in public, especially when it irritates those judgemental types who donâ€™t know any background.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2018)

Yeah itâ€™s great to see kids playing up in public. 
Cherish the moments.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 7, 2018)

Kids want your time and your attention. Give them both and you are on the right road.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Kids want your time and your attention. Give them both and you are on the right road.
		
Click to expand...

Correct &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## User20205 (Aug 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Kids want your time and your attention. Give them both and you are on the right road.
		
Click to expand...

They get plenty of that :thup: 
Itâ€™s the judgemental nature of this place that irritates me. Iâ€™m off the learn my kids proper ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2018)

therod said:



			They get plenty of that :thup: 
Itâ€™s the judgemental nature of this place that irritates me. Iâ€™m off the learn my kids proper ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Little tip,donâ€™t just take the easy option ðŸ‘ðŸ». 

And when theyâ€™re playing up,donâ€™t tell people that theyâ€™re single minded just because you canâ€™t control them.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Little tip,donâ€™t just take the easy option ðŸ‘ðŸ». 

And when theyâ€™re playing up,donâ€™t tell people that theyâ€™re single minded just because you canâ€™t control them.
		
Click to expand...

Single minded?? Judgemental. Thanks for the parenting advice ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2018)

People giving out parental advice and being judgemental about how others bring up their kids- everyone is different and each child will react to different ways but will never hit my child or deny food.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People giving out parental advice and being judgemental about how others bring up their kids- everyone is different and each child will react to different ways but will never hit my child or deny food.
		
Click to expand...

Hobbit recently posted about regretting playing so much golf when his children were young. 
Especially Christmas Day &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 7, 2018)

Behaviour advice from pinseeker :rofl:


----------



## User20205 (Aug 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Behaviour advice from pinseeker :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The irony wasnâ€™t lost on me mate ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 7, 2018)

therod said:



			The irony wasnâ€™t lost on me mate ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Next week me and LP are going to start a thread on how to make friends for life. :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Next week me and LP are going to start a thread on how to make friends for life. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What ever happened between you two? 

Lap dog &#128514;


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 7, 2018)

The scumbag Irish travellers that turned up on the caravan site we were on this past weekend and proceeded to trash the place and cause problems for everyone else there. Smashing up the clubhouse and assualting the staff, walking in to tents and stealing stuff, letting their 10 year old kids walk around drinking bottles of beer and generally just doing what ever they wanted to. If anyone else had behaved like that they would have been kicked off the site in 15 minutes but because they were travellers there had to be a court order, private security firm and police presence to get them off. And even then they moved off the site and blocked the entrance/exit and demanded money to move on. 

NB - For clarity (and because I know how this forum can be) I am not suggesting that all Irish travellers are this way, but the ones that turned up where we were can only be described as scum.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 8, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			The scumbag Irish travellers that turned up on the caravan site we were on this past weekend and proceeded to trash the place and cause problems for everyone else there. Smashing up the clubhouse and assualting the staff, walking in to tents and stealing stuff, letting their 10 year old kids walk around drinking bottles of beer and generally just doing what ever they wanted to. If anyone else had behaved like that they would have been kicked off the site in 15 minutes but because they were travellers there had to be a court order, private security firm and police presence to get them off. And even then they moved off the site and blocked the entrance/exit and demanded money to move on. 

NB - For clarity (and because I know how this forum can be) I am not suggesting that all Irish travellers are this way, but the ones that turned up where we were can only be described as scum.
		
Click to expand...

One for Pin-seeker to sort out........&#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 8, 2018)

PieMan said:



			One for Pin-seeker to sort out........ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t see the problem tbh. 
It is the school holidays after all,why shouldnâ€™t the kids be allowed to blow off a bit of steam?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 8, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			I canâ€™t see the problem tbh. 
It is the school holidays after all,why shouldnâ€™t the kids be allowed to blow off a bit of steam?
		
Click to expand...

I was talking about a kid about 6 shouting at his mum and talking tins off the shelves and throwing them on the floor because she wouldn't let him have the crisps which she hadn't paid for yet.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 8, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I was talking about a kid about 6 shouting at his mum and talking tins off the shelves and throwing them on the floor because she wouldn't let him have the crisps which she hadn't paid for yet.
		
Click to expand...

Let me guess,the parent was trying to reason with the kid?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 8, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Let me guess,the parent was trying to reason with the kid?
		
Click to expand...

A few years back I was in the States and walked past a two-year old in a department store having a major tantrum over not being allowed a toy.  The mother got down to his level, held his head to make direct eye-to-eye contact and came out with "BRANDON!   STAY FOCUSED!!!"    

Of course it had no effect at all but hey, it was only page 94 of the "How to be a millennium parent" manual.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 8, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Let me guess,the parent was trying to reason with the kid?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, the mum was just shouting back


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 8, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Not really, the mum was just shouting back
		
Click to expand...

&#128514; she probably ended up.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 8, 2018)

The barest minimum of rain we had fall yesterday was from the Sahara...
And, everything outside looks grubby...


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 8, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The barest minimum of rain we had fall yesterday was from the Sahara...
And, everything outside looks grubby...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and I had two clean and polished black cars.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 8, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Yes, and I had two clean and polished black cars.
		
Click to expand...


My boomerang boy insists on having black cars...
As they look the mutts when all cleaned and polished up...
Not so great when grubby mind...


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 8, 2018)

After hitting your best 2nd shot of the day to 4ft, watching your playing partner hole out from 120 yards #whenitsnotyourdayitsnotyourday


----------



## drdel (Aug 8, 2018)

therod said:



			They get plenty of that :thup: 
Itâ€™s the judgemental nature of this place that irritates me. Iâ€™m off the learn my kids proper ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

The arrogant self importance of parents with unruly kids in public. Your kids  are a reflection of yourselves.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 8, 2018)

drdel said:



			The arrogant self importance of parents with unruly kids in public. Your kids  are a reflection of yourselves.
		
Click to expand...

Define unruly


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 8, 2018)

Hire cars that have a Low Fuel light that comes on with the helpful message '80km until empty', a figure which then counts down as fast as a NASA countdown


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2018)

The club changing policy and beginning to let more green fees on. Makes access for members after work much harder to get on the course. Not sure some are even paying a green fee but that's a different issue


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 8, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The club changing policy and beginning to let more green fees on. Makes access for members after work much harder to get on the course. Not sure some are even paying a green fee but that's a different issue
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying your course is rammed for twilight rounds.

Our course is deserted after 5


----------



## User20205 (Aug 8, 2018)

drdel said:



			The arrogant self importance of parents with unruly kids in public. Your kids  are a reflection of yourselves.
		
Click to expand...

Just reinforcing my point mate. Didnâ€™t say mine were especially unruly just spirited. It was really more a point regarding people making a judgement without any back story and asking the OP his suggestions on dealing with this in public.
Anyway thanks for your input, Iâ€™ll be sure to ask for your special brand of judgy advice next time they are being spirited.  ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Are you saying your course is rammed for twilight rounds.

Our course is deserted after 5
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Must have been at least five groups of green fees waiting to tee off by 5.45-6.00 which I would argue is when a lot of members will be getting to the club after work. Surely when you are paying a big whack per annum there needs to be something done to protect members access


----------



## chellie (Aug 8, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yep. Must have been at least five groups of green fees waiting to tee off by 5.45-6.00 which I would argue is when a lot of members will be getting to the club after work. Surely when you are paying a big whack per annum there needs to be something done to protect members access
		
Click to expand...

Another reason why BRS is perfect.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2018)

chellie said:



			Another reason why BRS is perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly but I'm more interested in why the club seems to have changed their policy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 8, 2018)

therod said:



			Just reinforcing my point mate. Didnâ€™t say mine were especially unruly just spirited. It was really more a point regarding people making a judgement without any back story and asking the OP his suggestions on dealing with this in public.
Anyway thanks for your input, Iâ€™ll be sure to ask for your special brand of judgy advice next time they are being spirited.  ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Putting 3 ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ after spirited suggests that theyâ€™re just playing up.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 8, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Got home to see local news on the box...
They were showing some total tool using his vehicle as an attack weapon against cyclists...
And, they've fuzzed out the number plate... WHY?
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			It was alledgedly a stolen car, so the real owner could get grief from welmeaning idiots.
		
Click to expand...


Well, at least they now know who the tool is...
And, hopefully he spends a bit of time away from the general public...


----------



## shortgame (Aug 8, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yep. Must have been at least five groups of green fees waiting to tee off by 5.45-6.00 which I would argue is when a lot of members will be getting to the club after work. Surely when you are paying a big whack per annum there needs to be something done to protect members access
		
Click to expand...

Not good.  Would have thought there should be very limited visitor access, if any, at those times


----------



## Slab (Aug 9, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yep. *Must have been at least five groups of green fees waiting to tee off by 5.45-6.00* which I would argue is when a lot of members will be getting to the club after work. Surely when you are paying a big whack per annum there needs to be something done to protect members access
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a fantastic position for the club to be in (assuming they are paying) and a booking of some kind will help make sure they dont have to wait to tee off 
(unless the delay was some fella going out as a one-ball and videoing his practice round)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 9, 2018)

Slab said:



			unless the delay was some fella going out as a one-ball and videoing his practice round 

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 9, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yep. Must have been at least five groups of green fees waiting to tee off by 5.45-6.00 which I would argue is when a lot of members will be getting to the club after work. Surely when you are paying a big whack per annum there needs to be something done to protect members access
		
Click to expand...

Assuming that the groups of green fees were averaging 3 balls, there was no chance of some of them playing 18 holes I'd have thought. Surely a 3 ball will take more than 3 hours and even allowing 7 minutes between groups the last one tees off at say 6.30pm there's no chance of playing a full round in the available light now. Surely your club doesn't have a 9 hole green fee?


----------



## PieMan (Aug 9, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yep. Must have been at least five groups of green fees waiting to tee off by 5.45-6.00 which I would argue is when a lot of members will be getting to the club after work. Surely when you are paying a big whack per annum there needs to be something done to protect members access
		
Click to expand...

Simple solution if you're on your own - go off from the 10th. Have done that plenty of times when the 1st has been busy and I've rocked up for a knock on my own.


----------



## Slab (Aug 9, 2018)

It irritates me when folk say that all the tracks from Status Quo sound the same... duh, the clue's in the name!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 9, 2018)

Slab said:



			It irritates me when folk say that all the tracks from Status Quo sound the same... duh, the clue's in the name!
		
Click to expand...

Do you really think that?


----------



## Slab (Aug 9, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Do you really think that?
		
Click to expand...

What? 
Do I think it irritates me? well mildly I think it does... or do I really think that some folk think that? well yeah I think some do... or do you think that I think that they sound the same? no I don't think so


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 9, 2018)

Slab said:



			It irritates me when folk say that all the tracks from Status Quo sound the same... duh, the clue's in the name!
		
Click to expand...


My neighbours ex was a huge Quo fan... His daughter absolutely put her foot down about his tune to go out to being "Down down deeper and down"...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 9, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			My neighbours ex was a huge Quo fan... His daughter absolutely put her foot down about his tune to go out to being "Down down deeper and down"...
		
Click to expand...

Dieing wish is a dieing wish. Mine have all been told "Great Gig in the Sky" for going in, and "Comfortably Numb" for them leaving


----------



## Junior (Aug 10, 2018)

BADGERS!!!!!!..... and not being able to do sweet FA about it.  All the necessary forms and applications to have them removed were submitted last year.  The course is looking superb, then they start digging again :rant:


----------



## Imurg (Aug 10, 2018)

Fragger, CVG and me run a little 2's pot sweep.
Every time we play together we chuck in a quid and a 2 grabs the pot - pretty standard stuff.
We only have 4 par 3's and none of them are a flick with a wedge.
Current pot is up to over Â£20 and nobody's really had a sniff of one...
Played solo today and grabbed 2 2's......bloody typical!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 10, 2018)

Companies who send you their own corporate guidelines for you to follow, but then when you look closely at anything they have produced, it is nothing like it.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 10, 2018)

Knowing whoever I pick to play our first six-aside game, some people will be annoyed they werenâ€™t starting.


----------



## user2010 (Aug 10, 2018)

Rain:angry::rant:


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 10, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Knowing whoever I pick to play our first six-aside game, some people will be annoyed they werenâ€™t starting.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's part of the managers remit.
I would want my players moaning it shows they care.

Who signs up for a team to be a sub


----------



## Slime (Aug 10, 2018)

Golf club grips that wedge with other grips when trying to remove one from a stand bag!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 10, 2018)

Slime said:



			Golf club grips that wedge with other grips when trying to remove one from a stand bag!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have too many wedges


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 10, 2018)

Drivers who come on to a motorway and believe they have to barge their way into the outside line in the first 100 yards irrespective of other traffic.   On the M40 today, three times it was a BMW X5.   Utter morons.


----------



## woofers (Aug 10, 2018)

BMW drivers then.
Especially those with the 'M' versions and any with a personalised number plate containing the letters BMW - unless of course their name is Barry Michael Williams or similar... you get the gist.
Actually, anyone who feels the need to have the car make or model in the number plate.
Anyone who has their name in their personalised number plate...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2018)

Lovely morning and would love to be heading to the club in half hour time - but I am working today to 5:30pm managing an Email infrastructure upgrade (interesting...).  Hopefully will be done by 3pm so can head off for a knock later this afternoon.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Drivers who come on to a motorway and believe they have to barge their way into the outside line in the first 100 yards irrespective of other traffic.   On the M40 today, three times it was a BMW X5.   Utter morons.
		
Click to expand...

Related to this - my wife has just done the 'new 'Motorway Awareness' course that she could do instead of getting points for doing 70 on a 50mph limit stretch of the M25.

They explained how the new smart motorway monitoring system technology (MIDAS) enables the police to spot, identify and convict 'middle lane hoggers'; 'tailgaters' and 'weavers' as well as speeders and other forms of reckless driving such as forcing in from a slip road.  All very clever.  Though expensive to implement.

BTW - I was once, many years ago, advised by Lancashire police that if I cannot join the motorway easily from a slip road I must drive along the hard shoulder until I can safely join.  I must NOT stop on the skip road and must not barge in.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 11, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They explained how the new smart motorway monitoring system technology (MIDAS) enables the police to spot, identify and convict 'middle lane hoggers'; 'tailgaters' and 'weavers' as well as speeders and other forms of reckless driving such as forcing in from a slip road.  All very clever.  Though expensive to implement..
		
Click to expand...

Much cheaper - just follow every BMW.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 11, 2018)

Having to get used to sleeping under a duvet again after having so many weeks of not having to bother...


----------



## chrisd (Aug 11, 2018)

The seafront at Hythe (near Folkestone. Kent) wonderful long promenade for walking and cycling along. There's ample parking all the way along which has always been well used and free. 

So, the greedy bar stewards at the Council decide to install parking meters all the way along - result, hardly a car parked there and, I suspect the residents having to put up with holiday makers parking in all the residential roads. Just as annoying there are signs up saying owners with dogs on the beach will be fined but plenty of dogs with their owners on the beach but no one enforcing the ban - but I bet if you parked without a ticket for 2 minutes ...........


----------



## shortgame (Aug 12, 2018)

woofers said:



			BMW drivers then.
Especially those with the 'M' versions and any with a personalised number plate containing the letters BMW - unless of course their name is Barry Michael Williams or similar... you get the gist.
Actually, anyone who feels the need to have the car make or model in the number plate.
Anyone who has their name in their personalised number plate...
		
Click to expand...

And Audi's. Just as bad.

Especially if white or black (the cars not the drivers lol) - 90% chance of being k nobs


----------



## User20205 (Aug 12, 2018)

shortgame said:



			And Audi's. Just as bad.

Especially if white or black (the cars not the drivers lol) - 90% chance of being k nobs
		
Click to expand...

I can vouch for this. Iâ€™ve a white beemer & Iâ€™m a proper penis ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 12, 2018)

My boomerang lad is the forums worst nightmare...

He drives a black Audi, rides a motorbike and at the week-ends he's a MAMiL...


----------



## shortgame (Aug 12, 2018)

therod said:



			I can vouch for this. Iâ€™ve a white beemer & Iâ€™m a proper penis ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## bobmac (Aug 12, 2018)

therod said:



			I can vouch for this. Iâ€™ve a white beemer & Iâ€™m a proper penis ï¤£ï¤£ï¤£
		
Click to expand...

Mine is silver


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 12, 2018)

You have a silver penis?    I'd go and see someone about that ....

You can always tell when it's a BMW or Audi behind you because you can't see the logo or the number plate.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice story doing the rounds today about the Walsall council chief who had to apologise after calling travellers a 'lawless society' who 'run around on motorbikes shouting abuse'.   

Followed by Phien O'Reachtagian, chairman of the Gypsy and Traveller Coalition said: 'We will be looking to make a formal complaint and liaise with police.'

Shame they were not so quick to make complaints and liaise with police about all the travellers we have down here in Surrey who are a lawless society who run around on motorbikes shouting abuse.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 13, 2018)

The cyclist bashing on the radio at present...


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 13, 2018)

Folk that don't wash their hands after taking a leak whilst out shopping in food stores... Worst being the person was wearing the stores uniform...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 13, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The cyclist bashing on the radio at present...
		
Click to expand...

I totally disagree with cyclist bashing. I find that it's far more effective to simply run over the lycra loving road nazis in your car.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Strokes.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 13, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I find that it's far more effective to simply run over the lycra loving road nazis in your car. 

Click to expand...


Well, I wasn't in lycra [wouldn't be a pretty sight] but I've had a run in with a school run mum who was of a similar opinion...


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 14, 2018)

Ordering something from Amazon to be delivered to my local Post Office as I know I'll not be home during the day.
Parcel takes almost a week to be shipped, then tracking it yesterday it says "unable to deliver as driveway blocked", it's a Post Office on a main road for Christ's sake! Not sure how I'll get it now as no note left with P.O. and tracking says it's stuck in a mystery depot somewhere in Gateshead.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 14, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I totally disagree with cyclist bashing. I find that it's far more effective to simply run over the lycra loving road nazis in your car. 

Click to expand...

Weren't in Westminster this morning were you? &#128558;


----------



## bobmac (Aug 16, 2018)

I've got a delivery coming today and the quoted time in the email is

''16 Aug 2018 01:00 PM-03:00 PM''


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I've got a delivery coming today and the quoted time in the email is

''16 Aug 2018 01:00 PM-03:00 PM''

Click to expand...

What's irritating about that?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What's irritating about that?
		
Click to expand...

When I was at school we were taught 2 ways of writing the time

1.00 pm

 or 13.00 for the 24 hour clock

So 1 o' clock in the morning would be either
01.00
or 1.00 am

To mix both versions  01.00pm to me is just wrong


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2018)

bobmac said:



			When I was at school we were taught 2 ways of writing the time

1.00 pm

 or 13.00 for the 24 hour clock

So 1 o' clock in the morning would be either
01.00
or 1.00 am

To mix both versions  01.00pm to me is just wrong
		
Click to expand...

Certainly is.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2018)

bobmac said:



			When I was at school we were taught 2 ways of writing the time

1.00 pm

 or 13.00 for the 24 hour clock

So 1 o' clock in the morning would be either
01.00
or 1.00 am

To mix both versions  01.00pm to me is just wrong
		
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah, I see what you mean now. That does look a bit weird.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Oh, yeah, I see what you mean now. That does look a bit weird.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the UK's use of the 24hr clock is something that others (especially those from US and Canada I think) find curious - and (I never knew this until recently) they call it Military Time.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2018)

Horse flies. Again. I am struggling to do my watch strap up, as my wrist is so swollen. Itchy too. I have another bite on my leg. Compared to horse flies, wasps get a bad deal, as they are no where near as annoying.


----------



## badgb21 (Aug 16, 2018)

The number of spiders getting into the house.


----------



## Slime (Aug 16, 2018)

All GM notifications, YET AGAIN, going directly to my spam folder.
Fish, you too?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2018)

Insomnia, second night running &#128542;


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2018)

3 legged ginger cats who wake you up at 5 in the morning by sticking their nose in your face wanting love and attention.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 17, 2018)

Bit gutted, Iâ€™ve had to withdraw from this years GNR as Iâ€™ve knackered some stomach muscles and itâ€™s impossible to run any reasonable distance.
I actually did it a few months ago while playing football and I thought it would heal in the off season but it hasnâ€™t ðŸ™


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Bit gutted, Iâ€™ve had to withdraw from this years GNR as Iâ€™ve knackered some stomach muscles and itâ€™s impossible to run any reasonable distance.
I actually did it a few months ago while playing football and I thought it would heal in the off season but it hasnâ€™t ï™
		
Click to expand...

You could always join in with the big lasses at the back who turn it into The Great North Walk


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You could always join in with the big lasses at the back who turn it into The Great North Walk 

Click to expand...

Yeah I know, it's for charity as well so I could put a dress on


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah I know, it's for charity as well so I could put a dress on 

Click to expand...

Plus a fat suit and a Greggs pastie. If you want to blend in.............


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Plus a fat suit and a Greggs pastie. If you want to blend in.............
		
Click to expand...

Don't need a fat suit mate :rofl:


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 17, 2018)

The lowlife 'find the pea' conmen/women polluting Westminster bridge...
Here's hoping, post B****t, coming to our shores will be impossible for them along with the professional beggars...


Well, makes a change from selfie sticks following a trip into town...


----------



## User62651 (Aug 17, 2018)

At recycling centre spotting a thrown away Specialized bike frame in great nick, rescuing it (it is a recycling centre after all), then being told by a jobsworth that nothing can be removed from skips....apparently because if it's been thrown away it could be dangerous! It's a bike frame and parts... I wasn't planning on trying to cycle it away. What a waste. Other staff there are ok with people taking discarded stuff away for repair/re-use etc.
Utter madness.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The lowlife 'find the pea' conmen/women polluting Westminster bridge...
Here's hoping, post B****t, coming to our shores will be impossible for them along with the professional beggars...


Well, makes a change from selfie sticks following a trip into town...
		
Click to expand...

They should be easy to close down and move. Community officers or whatever they are called should be on the lookout for them. Paris has a problem with these, they work as a team and as you watch someone else picks your pocket, and the police descend en masse and make arrests when they see one setting up. I saw them in action and it was impressive to see.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 17, 2018)

Had to pop to Currys for a printer cartridge for work this morning. Gave the cashier the money and he did the till stuff. I said that I needed a VAT receipt and he tutted and sighed and cancelled the transaction. He wanted my name and post code, so I asked why "in case you return it" he stated, I said it's a printer cartridge there's little chance of that. He sighed all the way through re doing it. I asked why they just don't do VAT receipts all he time, " not everyone needs one " he curtly replied. I pointed out that if they gave everyone a VAT receipt then the wouldn't have to go through so much palaver when people needed one!

Happy soul &#128530;


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They should be easy to close down and move. Community officers or whatever they are called should be on the lookout for them. Paris has a problem with these, they work as a team and as you watch someone else picks your pocket, and the police descend en masse and make arrests when they see one setting up. I saw them in action and it was impressive to see.
		
Click to expand...

Guessing many major cities have similar issues... Police funding [lack of], in London, is a real problem... They [the low lifes] are using the anti-terrorist barriers, on the bridge, to give them even better chances of fleecing/robbing the unsuspecting as they provide almost perfect 'pinch points'...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 17, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Had to pop to Currys for a printer cartridge
		
Click to expand...

I always get one at curries as returns without one there is a nightmare. Never heard of them not printing one though, must be new thing.

John Lewis you can just dig something out the cupboard, take it back and get a refund.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2018)

Aside from my golf falling apart in spectacular fashion, arriving at the station for the commute home and no train in sight. No announcement or anything on the electronic boards. Did it go into a railway equivalent of the Bermuda triangle. Someone must have know where it was and why it hadn't turned up. At least tell us and keep us informed. How hard can it be


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Black pudding. Iâ€™ve never eaten it and never will, why do they put it on cooked breakfasts?  Playing at Oake Manor today and we just had a fry up for lunch before going out. One of our guys owns his own butchers shop and even he doesnâ€™t eat the stuff.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Black pudding. Iâ€™ve never eaten it and never will, why do they put it on cooked breakfasts?  Playing at Oake Manor today and we just had a fry up for lunch before going out. One of our guys owns his own butchers shop and even he doesnâ€™t eat the stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have had everyone's, love the stuff ðŸ˜. My mystery for the cooked breakfast is fried bread. Don't know anyone who eats it but that is on the plate more often than standard toast.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd have had everyone's, love the stuff ðŸ˜. My mystery for the cooked breakfast is fried bread. Don't know anyone who eats it but that is on the plate more often than standard toast.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, what I would give for a slice of fried bread...
Been on my stop list for too long â€¦

Still allowed black pudding though...
So, life's not so bad...


----------



## user2010 (Aug 19, 2018)

The misspelling of Golf brands on a Golf forum!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Black pudding. Iâ€™ve never eaten it and never will, why do they put it on cooked breakfasts?  Playing at Oake Manor today and we just had a fry up for lunch before going out. One of our guys owns his own butchers shop and even he doesnâ€™t eat the stuff.
		
Click to expand...

The mystery isn't why it's on the breakfast menu, the mystery is why they ruin it by frying it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			The mystery isn't why it's on the breakfast menu, the mystery is why they ruin it by frying it.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it was grilled. Fry up is often a catch all phrase. We can only hope &#128513;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hopefully it was grilled. Fry up is often a catch all phrase. We can only hope &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

I'll rephrase it; why do they ruin it by frying it, grilling it or otherwise heating it and drying it out.  It's absolutely fine straight off the roll without any other interference.


----------



## Junior (Aug 19, 2018)

Man U playing poorly.  England getting humped in the cricket.......and losing a foresomes semi final on the third extra hole.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 19, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			The misspelling of Golf brands on a Golf forum!!!

Click to expand...

The misspelling of tyres on sponsored football shirts &#128557;


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2018)

Mourinho.


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2018)

The latest confused.com advert.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll rephrase it; why do they ruin it by frying it, grilling it or otherwise heating it and drying it out.  It's absolutely fine straight off the roll without any other interference.
		
Click to expand...

Now youâ€™re making me feel ill.


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2018)

Politics.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 19, 2018)

Kim Kardashians oversized, fake @rse.


----------



## user2010 (Aug 19, 2018)

Brown noses.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2018)

Smelly BBQ's stinking the whole neighbourhood out


----------



## user2010 (Aug 19, 2018)

Rain


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 20, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Kim Kardashians oversized, fake @rse.
		
Click to expand...

The whole lot of them being "news".   Why don't we start getting into the relationship between their father and OJ Simpson instead?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Black pudding. Iâ€™ve never eaten it and never will, why do they put it on cooked breakfasts?  Playing at Oake Manor today and we just had a fry up for lunch before going out. One of our guys owns his own butchers shop and even he doesnâ€™t eat the stuff.
		
Click to expand...

How can you be irritated by something you've never tried? Black pudding is fantastic, breakfast is instantly improved when that's on the plate. :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 20, 2018)

White pudding > black pudding


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2018)

I had a Garmin satnav for 10+ years. Fantastic device, worked brilliantly, easy to update and the update would take minutes. I now have a built in satnav in my Skoda. Nowhere near as intuitive, not as many extra functions and the update I am doing is taking hours to both download and then unzip and upload. Skoda, just go to Garmin and ask them to do your satnavs.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 20, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Brown noses.
		
Click to expand...

Where s that crying with laughter smiley when I need it. 
&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			How can you be irritated by something you've never tried? Black pudding is fantastic, breakfast is instantly improved when that's on the plate. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just taken this from WIki:

"Blood puddings are often supposed to be one of the oldest forms of sausage. Animals are generally bled at slaughter, and as blood does not keep unless prepared in some way, making a pudding with it is one of the easiest ways of ensuring it does not go to waste. While the majority of modern black pudding recipes involve pork blood, this has not always been the case; sheep or cow blood was also used, and one 15th century English recipe used that of a porpoise, in a pudding eaten exclusively by the nobility".

You won't be surprised to learn that I also like my steaks cooked medium to well done.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 20, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Just taken this from WIki:

"Blood puddings are often supposed to be one of the oldest forms of sausage. Animals are generally bled at slaughter, and as blood does not keep unless prepared in some way, making a pudding with it is one of the easiest ways of ensuring it does not go to waste. While the majority of modern black pudding recipes involve pork blood, this has not always been the case; sheep or cow blood was also used, a*nd one 15th century English recipe used that of a porpoise*, in a pudding eaten exclusively by the nobility".

You won't be surprised to learn that I also like my steaks cooked medium to well done.
		
Click to expand...

How did they catch porpoises in the 15th century? Harpoon? Seems like a lot of trouble for some black pudding 



Try the trad Stornoway made black pudding, stuff is seriously good.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Just taken this from WIki:

"Blood puddings are often supposed to be one of the oldest forms of sausage. Animals are generally bled at slaughter, and as blood does not keep unless prepared in some way, making a pudding with it is one of the easiest ways of ensuring it does not go to waste. While the majority of modern black pudding recipes involve pork blood, this has not always been the case; sheep or cow blood was also used, and one 15th century English recipe used that of a porpoise, in a pudding eaten exclusively by the nobility".

You won't be surprised to learn that I also like my steaks cooked medium to well done.
		
Click to expand...

You like your steaks ruined? If you're going to order a steak well done you'd be better off not having one at all.

I knew mostly what was in black pudding, it doesn't bother me in the slightest. If something tastes nice, I'll eat it. :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 20, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Try the trad Stornoway made black pudding, stuff is seriously good.
		
Click to expand...


I'll keep an eye out for some of this next time I get to Borough Market...
Morcilla, from Spain, is about the best I've had...
Though have had some good regional produced black pudding from markets around the UK...

Black pudding and scallops is a match made in heaven...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2018)

Lancashire is the best place for it if you really want to go to town. Bury black pudding is the stuff of legends and the one that tends to win the awards year after year.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 20, 2018)

Wanting to buy a very unusual car, and there being none for sale in the right colour or spec. Been looking since January. I can have white, or silver. No thanks.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You like your steaks ruined? If you're going to order a steak well done you'd be better off not having one at all.

I knew mostly what was in black pudding, it doesn't bother me in the slightest. If something tastes nice, I'll eat it. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What if it costs more than Â£2.50??? ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2018)

People who take a perfectly good user name years ago and have NEVER posted... :angry:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 20, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Kim Kardashians oversized, fake @rse.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™d have a go tho whouldnt you ðŸ˜


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 20, 2018)

Carragher back on Sky. 
Scrubber.


----------



## Dando (Aug 20, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Youâ€™d have a go tho whouldnt you ï˜
		
Click to expand...

No thanks. I bet itâ€™s like a wizards sleeve


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 20, 2018)

Dando said:



			No thanks. I bet itâ€™s like a wizards sleeve
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PieMan (Aug 21, 2018)

Bicyclists on the outer and inner ring roads in Regents Park doing their cycling thing 3 or 4 abreast of each other holding up traffic. It's still a road you bunch of crayon chewers used by faster moving vehicles! Bloody move over!

Tossers.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 21, 2018)

Everything that annoys me but I cannot do anything about.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 21, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Everything that annoys me but I cannot do anything about.
		
Click to expand...

So thatâ€™s everything then ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2018)

The annual irritation that is renewing the motorcycle insurance. :angry:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 21, 2018)

Delivery time window, between 9am and 12 noon.
Actual delivery time 7. 15 pm.


Won't be using that company again.


----------



## Slime (Aug 21, 2018)

Three putting.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 21, 2018)

Not so much an irritation more of a concern...

Gun crime getting a bit too close to home...
And, the authorities appear to be powerless in slowing the rise of occurrences down...


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 22, 2018)

Keith Moon


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 22, 2018)

Geordie Shore and their associated programs.   Mrs Shark insists on recording and watching them all and even though I'm at the other end of the room with headphones on watching TV on my i-Pad, I still hear the morons swearing, fighting and shagging each other under the pretence that it's entertainment.  The only challenge is working out which one of them is in possession of the show's brain cell at any given time.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 22, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Geordie Shore and their associated programs.   Mrs Shark insists on recording and watching them all and even though I'm at the other end of the room with headphones on watching TV on my i-Pad, I still hear the morons swearing, fighting and shagging each other under the pretence that it's entertainment.  The only challenge is working out which one of them is in possession of the show's brain cell at any given time.
		
Click to expand...

Get her some real porn, instead of the soft stuff called reality tv?

I hate all those programs btw


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So thatâ€™s everything then ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

No.....but covers an awful lot.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 22, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Keith Moon
		
Click to expand...

That's a tad random.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 22, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			That's a tad random.
		
Click to expand...

Not really if youâ€™re me.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Not really if youâ€™re me.
		
Click to expand...

How can a dead drummer be irritating?


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 22, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			How can a dead drummer be irritating?
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 22, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			How can a dead drummer be irritating?
		
Click to expand...

Because I listen to his playing on the radio and think itâ€™s absolutely awful.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Because I listen to his playing on the radio and think itâ€™s absolutely awful.
		
Click to expand...

Could you play with that many drugs in you?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 22, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Could you play with that many drugs in you?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d give it a try ðŸ˜‚


----------



## User62651 (Aug 22, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Because I listen to his playing on the radio and think itâ€™s absolutely awful.
		
Click to expand...

Entwistle was really the Who timekeeper!

Anyway random irritations = moths - my nice merino zip neck base layer is now more ventilated than it should be :angry:


----------



## Slime (Aug 22, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Could you play with that many drugs in you?
		
Click to expand...

Ginger Baker could.


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2018)

Paul McShane.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 23, 2018)

richart said:



			Paul McShane.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know he was a drummer 

Went to bed in August and woke up in November :angry:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 23, 2018)

Qatariâ€™s in their noisey high powered cars who are above the law regarding stopping for red lights, pedestrian and pelican crossings. 
Lucky to be alive:angry:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 23, 2018)

Had to replace my side wooden gate today. Planned the best way, HID adds her 6 pennyworth so I said I'll try your way. That didn't work so I had to undo what I'd done and do it how I 1st planned - all done now, no problem &#128513;


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 23, 2018)

Suits and suitesses who believe they can ignore the signs to keep left when using walkways and stairways within the Underground system...


----------



## Slime (Aug 23, 2018)

TaylorMade.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2018)

Slime said:



			TaylorMade.
		
Click to expand...

Go on then. Why TM?


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 23, 2018)

A freebie at Parkstone yesterday and the greens have been tinned and heavily sanded. Had been looking forward to playing there for a few weeks too as the greens are usually in immaculate condition. Slowest i've played on all year.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 23, 2018)

Some idiot car dealer trying to sell a 50k car full of brick dust. Really? Is a valet out of your budget?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 23, 2018)

Phil Mickelson.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 23, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			A freebie at Parkstone yesterday and the greens have been tinned and heavily sanded. Had been looking forward to playing there for a few weeks too as the greens are usually in immaculate condition. Slowest i've played on all year. 

Click to expand...

surely you cant complain about the greens after  a freebie?


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			surely you cant complain about the greens after  a freebie?
		
Click to expand...

It was the semi final of a team event against Broadstone and Parkstone was a neutral venue. The greens were just too slow and bumpy for me. I still enjoyed the course, just not the greens. As a team we also had our butt kicked.


----------



## Slime (Aug 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Go on then. Why TM?
		
Click to expand...

Some while ago I emailed their support team to find out how much bounce there was on my R11 sand wedge ............................ not heard a thing.
Very disappointing.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 24, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Some idiot car dealer trying to sell a 50k car full of brick dust. Really? Is a valet out of your budget?
		
Click to expand...


When I go to the local recycling centre [aka Harefield dump] I can't believe some of the high end Â£50k+ vehicles folk rock up in...
Literally full to the proverbial gunwales of building/gardening waste...
Can't believe they can actually own the vehicles and treat them in such a way...


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 24, 2018)

Alex Salmond...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 24, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Alex Salmond...
		
Click to expand...

I don't like to pre-judge media stories like this one but if there is any politician I would love to see get his come-uppance, it's Salmond.   He sums up everything that is wrong with politics, smug, full of his own self-importance, only interested in his opinion, ignorance of facts etc.      Please let this one be true.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 24, 2018)

Uneven/sloping/undulating tee boxes. Why???


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 24, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			When I go to the local recycling centre [aka Harefield dump] I can't believe some of the high end Â£50k+ vehicles folk rock up in...
Literally full to the proverbial gunwales of building/gardening waste...
Can't believe they can actually own the vehicles and treat them in such a way...
		
Click to expand...

They don't, they're leased and they don't give a fig because they wont be paying to keep it.:angry:


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 24, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			They don't, they're leased and they don't give a fig because they wont be paying to keep it.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

But there is a whopping penalty for returning a leased car that is dinged, or dirty, etc. Nope, I think these guys just don't give a stuff.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			But there is a whopping penalty for returning a leased car that is dinged, or dirty, etc. Nope, I think these guys just don't give a stuff.
		
Click to expand...

They will get the inside valeted, the outside will go to a body shop to get all of the bumps and scratches sorted. All be done a week or two before they get collected. 

If they don't do the above then they are planks. An internal valet up by us is about Â£30-40 and they do a brilliant job. I've never had it, I keep my car clean, but I've seen some horrors go in and they work miracles.


----------



## Dando (Aug 25, 2018)

Drunk kids screaming and shouting down my road at 1am for a good 45 mins


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 25, 2018)

A young " traveller " riding his smallish pony into out local Morrison's store.
Before it was usbered out it scrapped on the floor.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2018)

Out for a dozen holes and struggling and failing to keep the sh**ks away   Bleedin' irritating as I thought I'd just about sorted that.  well maybe I had - just about...


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 25, 2018)

Horse flies, again. Got bitten on the back of my leg this morning. Can now hardly bend my leg, and walking is gimping. Flipping things are a menace.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2018)

Idiots that leave their trolley in the middle of a supermarket aisle making it hard to get past and then get lairy when you move it a foot or so to let an old couple get through


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2018)

Pub restaurants with delusions of being on Masterchef. I don't go to a pub to have pointless dots and smears on my slate plate.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 25, 2018)

Today's 1st and 2nd  in the Mixed comp have played a total of 5 qualifiers all season between them :angry:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Texas Scramble handicap allowance, who decided it should be 10%, with a maximum of 6.  .


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pub restaurants with delusions of being on Masterchef. I don't go to a pub to have pointless dots and smears on my slate plate.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh, someone paid too much for a meal tonight &#128513;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Ooooh, someone paid too much for a meal tonight &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

Celebration meal for my kids, GCSE and A levels, with my wife's family. We paid, ouch, and the place has moved from solid and hearty to up itself. Anyone else's heart sink when your food comes out on slate? 

In answer to your comment, yes I did &#128542;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## IainP (Aug 26, 2018)

http://wewantplates.com

On various social platforms also. Enjoy!


----------



## shortgame (Aug 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pub restaurants with delusions of being on Masterchef. I don't go to a pub to have pointless dots and smears on my slate plate.
		
Click to expand...

There's one - slate plates, wooden plates, wooden chopping boards etc

What's wrong with serving food on proper plates?

Guess slate's not so bad but wooden? Very hygienic 

Check out @wewantplates

Food served in baskets, in shoes, on flip flops, tables, rocks, bricks...  Utter madness


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 26, 2018)

The airtime [on terrestrial tv] being given to two nobodies and a fake fight...

Yep, I am old and don't do youtube...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 26, 2018)

It is overcast but dry this morning - and I am working into early-mid pm monitoring a critical system upgrade - will be able to play mid-afternoon - by which time it'll be wet and miserable.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 26, 2018)

Mentioning the word work on the forum !!
I have been retired 14 years and the word still randomly irritates me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The airtime [on terrestrial tv] being given to two nobodies and a fake fight...

Yep, I am old and don't do youtube...
		
Click to expand...

I saw a great quote regarding this, I think it was from Steve Bunce. They are evenly matched, they are both inept &#128513;.

On a similar theme, why are we getting so much coverage of the Pope's visit to Ireland? Nothing to do with us. If he crosses to the North it is a different matter but Pope visits Dublin is not a UK story.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 26, 2018)

Turned the tv on earlier and Top Gear was on, somewhere in India I believe. 
Holy crap, what tedious guff, I'd have kicked the tv in had the missus not changed the channel.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 26, 2018)

Ben Edwards, CH4 F1 commentator :angry:

Never shuts up especially about how much he loves Max V


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Weak toilet paper. Iâ€™ll leave the rest to your imagination ðŸ’©


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 26, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Ben Edwards, CH4 F1 commentator :angry:

Never shuts up especially about how much he loves Max V
		
Click to expand...


He did well today with so little on track action to actually commentate on...

Though there was a bit more, on view, than at the MotoGP @ Silverstone...
The boy will be getting home soaked through without even seeing a wheel turned in anger...


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Ben Edwards, CH4 F1 commentator :angry:

Never shuts up *especially about how much he loves Max V*

Click to expand...

A bit like Mark Roe regarding Tiger Woods.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2018)

Idiots at a driving range. Three teenagers generally trying their hardest to break the automatic tees and be as noisy and disruptive as they can.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2018)

30 mph drivers on national speed limit roads 

Man flu &#129319;


----------



## IainP (Aug 26, 2018)

Like most a fair bit of rain today, ended up doing a bit of shopping, but that isn't the irritation (today). It was the large SUVs parked in the collection point and the disabled bays (without the badge). So self important.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 27, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			He did well today with so little on track action to actually commentate on...

Though there was a bit more, on view, than at the MotoGP @ Silverstone...
The boy will be getting home soaked through without even seeing a wheel turned in anger...
		
Click to expand...

My irritation is he never stops.
His job is to comment, not talk non stop.
He tells us ''Vettel has got passed Hamilton'' 
Yes we know, we can see it.
He repeats every radio message.
And towards the end he tells us how Max V is hunting down Hamilton, only 9 seconds behind.

Get rid, please


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2018)

People on Twitter begging for a retweet - how about say something interesting , worthwhile or funny and people will retweet it , if youâ€™re begging itâ€™s clear your content is dull as dishwater


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People on Twitter begging for a retweet - how about say something interesting , worthwhile or funny and people will retweet it , if youâ€™re begging itâ€™s clear your content is dull as dishwater
		
Click to expand...


One does have the option to unfollow.

One hates to see one randomly irritated unnecessarily ðŸ‘


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 27, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			One does have the option to unfollow.

One hates to see one randomly irritated unnecessarily &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Twitter, Retweet, Unfollow?

Is this some sort of FreeMasons thing? Sounds a bit dodgy.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 27, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Twitter, Retweet, Unfollow?

Is this some sort of FreeMasons thing? Sounds a bit dodgy.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re never too old to join in Brian ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 27, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Youâ€™re never too old to join in Brian ï˜‚ï˜‚ï˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Is there a painful initiation ceremony? A whipping with a wet celery stick?

How do I know when I've been retweeted? Do I come out in a rash?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Is there a painful initiation ceremony? A whipping with a wet celery stick?

How do I know when I've been retweeted? Do I come out in a rash?
		
Click to expand...

Not compulsory but can be arranged if that's what tickles your jockstrap....


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 27, 2018)

The suggestion of a trip to IKEA.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On a similar theme, why are we getting so much coverage of the Pope's visit to Ireland? Nothing to do with us. If he crosses to the North it is a different matter but Pope visits Dublin is not a UK story.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if he will be forced to resign over the alleged cover up of Cardinal Theodore McCarrick.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On a similar theme, why are we getting so much coverage of the Pope's visit to Ireland? Nothing to do with us. If he crosses to the North it is a different matter but Pope visits Dublin is not a UK story.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because the Pope is the global leader of the Catholic Church. He might be nothing to you but he is a very important person to Catholics.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 27, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe because the Pope is the global leader of the Catholic Church. He might be nothing to you but he is a very important person to Catholics.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but he is not visiting the UK. He is visiting countries on a pretty regular basis, we don't get this level of coverage when he visits France, Poland or any other country. Ireland is not part of the UK, we don't get Irish news normally.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 27, 2018)

Silly photo filters,Rabbit ears,deer nose....


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I wonder if he will be forced to resign over the alleged cover up of Cardinal Theodore McCarrick.





Click to expand...

It seems that hardly a day passes without another church cover up story hitting the headlines. I can't believe anyone should have trust in anything that's connected with the church


----------



## shortgame (Aug 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People on Twitter begging for a retweet - how about say something interesting , worthwhile or funny and people will retweet it , if youâ€™re begging itâ€™s clear your content is dull as dishwater
		
Click to expand...

Anyone we know?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 27, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Youâ€™re never too old to join in Brian ï˜‚ï˜‚ï˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

But you can be too sensible or have better things to do...


----------



## Piece (Aug 27, 2018)

Getting a parking ticket. I thought it was Sunday, so paid the flat fee of Â£1.50. Bank holiday charges are the same as a normal day ðŸ¤


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2018)

Sky not showing the final T20 Blast QF when they showed all the others and have plenty of channels to show both that QF and the Ladies Semi.


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2018)

Kidney stones.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 27, 2018)

Slime said:



			Kidney stones.
		
Click to expand...

They ainâ€™t random irritations, thatâ€™s cold hard pain there Sir
Hope they get sorted quickly ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They ainâ€™t random irritations, thatâ€™s cold hard pain there Sir
*Hope they get sorted quickly* ï‘
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil. :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 28, 2018)

Idiots who do not understand how air con, or heating controls work. During the hot weather, some simpleton has turned the air con down to 17 at work. Now, if it could not achieve 21, then it will not be capable of getting any lower. Turning the set point down is stupid, and pointless.

Today, it is colder outside, and so the air con can achieve a lower temperature. It is set to 17, and has got the room down to 19. I am now sat here flipping freezing.

I wish idiots would just leave things they don't understand well alone.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe because the Pope is the global leader of the Catholic Church. He might be nothing to you but he is a very important person to Catholics.
		
Click to expand...

It is irritating when at the moment Catholic beliefs and the behaviour of a small number priests of the Catholic Church are portrayed by some - or implied and discussed -  as being representative of, and prevalent across, all Christian denominations.  There are bad 'uns in every denomination - as there are in every walk of life.  But we are not all the same.


----------



## cookelad (Aug 28, 2018)

People talking on their phones on speaker then holding it 2-3inches from their face (not on Facetime or similar) just do the decent thing turn off the speaker and hold it to your ear like a normal person!

Also keypad sounds on phones what are they even for anyway, "The deepest circle of hell is reserved for betrayers, mutineers and people who leave keypad sounds on" - Jack Sparrow


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2018)

cookelad said:



			People talking on their phones on speaker then holding it 2-3inches from their face (not on Facetime or similar) just do the decent thing turn off the speaker and hold it to your ear like a normal person!
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I noticed this only recently, never seen it before. Why do they do it? Is it back to the days of thinking a mobile would fry your brain?


----------



## User62651 (Aug 28, 2018)

cookelad said:



			People talking on their phones on speaker then holding it 2-3inches from their face (not on Facetime or similar) just do the decent thing turn off the speaker *and hold it to your ear like a normal person*!

Also keypad sounds on phones what are they even for anyway, "The deepest circle of hell is reserved for betrayers, mutineers and people who leave keypad sounds on" - Jack Sparrow
		
Click to expand...

My 12yo along with his classmates has been told at school recently to hold a mobile phone away from their heads on speaker obviously, brain radiation thing for younger people or something. Don't expect your random irritation to go away!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Funnily enough I noticed this only recently, never seen it before. Why do they do it? Is it back to the days of thinking a mobile would fry your brain?
		
Click to expand...

I think people started doing this after they saw it on the Apprentice. They only do it on there so that the camera can hear both ends of the phone call though, I think, and people just copied them because they're idiots.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think people started doing this after they saw it on the Apprentice. They only do it on there so that the camera can hear both ends of the phone call though, I think, and people just copied them because they're idiots.

Click to expand...

I can certainly believe that


----------



## GB72 (Aug 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think people started doing this after they saw it on the Apprentice. They only do it on there so that the camera can hear both ends of the phone call though, I think, and people just copied them because they're idiots.
		
Click to expand...

They did it on shows like XFactor as well when it was sponsored by Carphone Warehouse so as they could get the whole phone on screen and plug them better.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2018)

GB72 said:



			They did it on shows like XFactor as well when it was sponsored by Carphone Warehouse so as they could get the whole phone on screen and plug them better.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, all of those junk programs, Apprentice was just the one that stuck in my mind. There's a clear tandem between people who mis-use their phones in this way and the sort of people who watch that claptrap anyway so it must be true.


----------



## cookelad (Aug 28, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			My 12yo along with his classmates has been told at school recently to hold a mobile phone away from their heads on speaker obviously, brain radiation thing for younger people or something. Don't expect your random irritation to go away!

Click to expand...

Would a tinfoil hat make it more or less safe?


----------



## user2010 (Aug 28, 2018)

Aimpoint and the inane threads that start up about it!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Aimpoint and the inane threads that start up about it!!!
		
Click to expand...

People that canâ€™t just ignore a thread that they have no interest in or if it annoys them ðŸ‘


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Funnily enough I noticed this only recently, never seen it before. Why do they do it? Is it back to the days of thinking a mobile would fry your brain?
		
Click to expand...

As *@Orikoru *posted - the first time I saw this was on _The Apprentice_ - maybe 11 years ago - when a team was split into sub-teams, and one sub-team was on the phone to another.  Holding the phone out in front and not to the ear was the way the sub-team leader shared the conversation with the rest of those present.  And that is fine if all around want or have a need to hear...

And there's the rub...


----------



## Imurg (Aug 28, 2018)

Aylesbury and Roadworks and County Shows
3 separate sets of traffic lights causing complete gridlock to 1/2 the Town
Packed up work at 1 - couldn't get to lessons and then all they'd so is sit still for an hour..
And on Thursday we have the County show to contend with - the other side of town will be like the M25 at "rushhour" while the other half stands still in roadworks...
Might just take the rest of the week off....


----------



## user2010 (Aug 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People that canâ€™t just ignore a thread that they have no interest in or if it annoys them ï‘
		
Click to expand...


People that comment on other peoples' irritation that has nothing to do with them.


----------



## Dando (Aug 28, 2018)

Idiots on bikes that almost knock you down as they go hurtling through red lights and the other idiots on bikes who ignore the hugely expensive cycle lane that runs outside my office


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 28, 2018)

liverpoolphil said:



			people that canâ€™t just ignore a thread that they have no interest in or if it annoys them ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

hypocrite alert!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2018)

Me ..................... sometimes I just find myself hugely irritating!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 28, 2018)

The fella from those stupid, cheesy Halifax adverts.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 28, 2018)

Other people. As I get older I'm becoming less and less tolerant of other people. It doesn't matter who they are or what they are doing they just seem to annoy me. Drivers of all German saloon cars, cyclists, old people walking slowly in front of me, other people's kids, my own kid's. Mrs Colch, people in supermarkets that leave thier trolley in front of the shelf you want to look at and wander off, football fans who can't or won't accept any negatives about their club without replying with "Yes but X did Y", spiders (what's the point in them?). 

In fact I think that as I get older it's not just other people but it is actually everything that annoys me.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Other people. As I get older I'm becoming less and less tolerant of other people. It doesn't matter who they are or what they are doing they just seem to annoy me. Drivers of all German saloon cars, cyclists, old people walking slowly in front of me, other people's kids, my own kid's. Mrs Colch, people in supermarkets that leave thier trolley in front of the shelf you want to look at and wander off, football fans who can't or won't accept any negatives about their club without replying with "Yes but X did Y", spiders (what's the point in them?). 

In fact I think that as I get older it's not just other people but it is actually everything that annoys me.
		
Click to expand...

Are we related?:clap:

A Grumpy Old Man and proud of it!:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 29, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Other people. As I get older I'm becoming less and less tolerant of other people. It doesn't matter who they are or what they are doing they just seem to annoy me. Drivers of all German saloon cars, cyclists, old people walking slowly in front of me, other people's kids, my own kid's. Mrs Colch, people in supermarkets that leave thier trolley in front of the shelf you want to look at and wander off, football fans who can't or won't accept any negatives about their club without replying with "Yes but X did Y", spiders (what's the point in them?). 

In fact I think that as I get older it's not just other people but it is actually everything that annoys me.
		
Click to expand...





I own this tee shirt

Enough said &#128077;


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 29, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Are we related?:clap:

A Grumpy Old Man and proud of it!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oi!   Get off my lawn!!!!!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 29, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Oi!   Get off my lawn!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Keep the noise down, shouting and bawling at this time of the morning.
I've just dropped all me pills  :angry:


----------



## cookelad (Aug 29, 2018)

That moment when you realise that, in the rush to catch up after a week off, the one thing you're not checking because you assume the person doing the work knows which date to enter is the one thing that is wrong on the pile of invoices you validated yesterday. :temper:


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 29, 2018)

Waking up at 6am to get an 18 holes in before work only to find that it is sheeting down and the guy over the road is building his ark.   Oh well, the course needs it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 30, 2018)

Diversity....


----------



## user2010 (Aug 30, 2018)

Employment Agencies.......scumbags who play fast and loose with peoples lives.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2018)

Having been asked at work to pick up what appeared at the outset to be a simple software procurement task - has turned into a complex procurement and a complete nightmare that is stressing me out hugely, aaaaand relax....

And nobody seems to have a clue - what to do...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2018)

Listening to news on Wonga and wondering whether I should go back to previous horrid days a few years ago when my son - whilst on Jobseekers Allowance - racked Â£Â£Â£s of debt with them.  Maybe I will claim - though they are bust and we'll be bottom of the pile of creditors - since after all when you are on JA you do not, by definition have a payday.  And when his allowance came in once a month his Â£56/week was not likely to be sufficient to pay off what he had borrowed without him later that same or the next month having to borrow more.  I shed no tears for Wonga.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 30, 2018)

No one will shed a tear for wonga. Horrible organisation.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2018)

Getting dark by 8.30 and too dark to play a full eighteen after work


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 31, 2018)

Electric toothbrush not turning off so now in its death throws .


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No one will shed a tear for wonga. Horrible organisation.
		
Click to expand...

Genuine question, what was so bad about them? It's not like they kept people in the dark is it? They offered short term loans with ridiculously high repayments, but it was always clear what people were going to have to pay and they willingly entered into it didn't they? I don't think they forced anyone to take loans.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Genuine question, what was so bad about them? It's not like they kept people in the dark is it? They offered short term loans with ridiculously high repayments, but it was always clear what people were going to have to pay and they willingly entered into it didn't they? I don't think they forced anyone to take loans.
		
Click to expand...

No, they didn't force anyone but they offered money to incredibly vulnerable people who often could not afford to pay back on time and Wonga would have been aware of this. They took advantage. You would also ask who takes a loan out at Wonga rates? How capable were they of fully understanding what they were taking on, the real level of repayments they would have to make. Hateful firm, I'm pleased they are gone.


----------



## richart (Aug 31, 2018)

Bad back. Thought it might be from carrying my golf bag, so tried a trolley. Could hardly walk after 10 holes. Oh well back to carrying.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 31, 2018)

Arrogance. Such an unpleasant character trait on so many levels.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 31, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Arrogance. Such an unpleasant character trait on so many levels.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone in particular Amanda??


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 31, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No, they didn't force anyone but they offered money to incredibly vulnerable people who often could not afford to pay back on time and Wonga would have been aware of this. They took advantage. You would also ask who takes a loan out at Wonga rates? How capable were they of fully understanding what they were taking on, the real level of repayments they would have to make. Hateful firm, I'm pleased they are gone.
		
Click to expand...


I borrowed from 12 lenders in 2010. I was on a one month sick note. 
Most of my friends were students at the time so I took up excessive drinking for a month. 
Once you borrow from one, you borrow from another, borrow again. January 2011 I paid Â£3500 of what I owed. Left me skint. Had to borrow again. 
In the end paid for debt management company. Defaulted them all and negotiated early repayment on the side as I trickled money to them monthly. 

Early this year, I was contacted about reclaiming some charges back. Was awarded Â£1300 In total. The company that contacted me took Â£200 for fees.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 31, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Seeing people driving convertibles with the roof up!!!! Idiots.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Seeing people in convertibles full stop.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Windows updates , forum updates ,  why not just leave things as they were.


----------



## drdel (Aug 31, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Having been asked at work to pick up what appeared at the outset to be a simple software procurement task - has turned into a complex procurement and a complete nightmare that is stressing me out hugely, aaaaand relax....

And nobody seems to have a clue - what to do...
		
Click to expand...

Never come across an organisation that has managed a *simple* software procurement - think of a number, double it and then multiply by the number of departments and sites that are impacted and you might come close to the budget.

Good luck.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 1, 2018)

therod said:



			Anyone in particular Amanda??

Click to expand...

I couldn't possibly divulge


----------



## User20205 (Sep 1, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			I couldn't possibly divulge 

Click to expand...

Loose lips etc etc


----------



## Dando (Sep 1, 2018)

People who despite the motorway signs the outside is closing in 800 yards insist on driving 799.99 yards in that lane then trying to force their way in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 1, 2018)

People who are that selfish they seem unable to do a basic thing like rake a bunker or repair a pitch mark


----------



## Slime (Sep 1, 2018)

Dando said:



			People who despite the motorway signs the outside is closing in 800 yards insist on driving 799.99 yards in that lane then trying to force their way in.
		
Click to expand...

People who, despite the motorway signs indicating that the outside is closing in 800 yards, insist on straddling two lanes to stop people using the outside lane as it was designed to be used!
Bloody traffic nazis.


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 1, 2018)

Dando said:



			People who despite the motorway signs the outside is closing in 800 yards insist on driving 799.99 yards in that lane then trying to force their way in.
		
Click to expand...

Why waste that many yards of usable road ?
Learn to" merge in turn" it, is recommended by various interested organisationsgb


----------



## Slime (Sep 1, 2018)

Motorists not allowing others to merge in when the outside lane is closed because they perceive it as pushing in!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2018)

Cry babies.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 1, 2018)

Topping your first tee shot 50 yards at a roll-up and missing a one-foot tap-in at the 2nd.   And still shooting 38 points to lose on a countback.


----------



## Dando (Sep 2, 2018)

Someone tosspot keying 3 panels my car


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 2, 2018)

Dando said:



			People who despite the motorway signs the outside is closing in 800 yards insist on driving 799.99 yards in that lane then trying to force their way in.
		
Click to expand...

Er...You mean 'who obey they guidelines and "merge in turn"'

Indeed, it's those who refuse to 'merge in turn' that get to me! I've always indicated my intention to do that by, when I'm in the outside lane, leaving a gap between me and the car ahead of me, so the the car ahead and on my left simply slots in ahead of me when it's time to merge.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 2, 2018)

Methinks when folk have had 800yds to 'merge in turn' it's those that absolutely insist on leaving it to the 799th that need to take a look at themselves...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 2, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Methinks when folk have had 800yds to 'merge in turn' it's those that absolutely insist on leaving it to the 799th that need to take a look at themselves...
		
Click to expand...

I'd taser them. When I'm in power...........ðŸ˜


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd taser them. When I'm in power...........ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I'll vote for you


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2018)

A new one for me. I live on a new housing estate and on a side road. Came out of my road and drove past the adjacent street to see two large BBQ units set up, one on either side. Came back an hour later and a full party in swing and the road completely blocked. Now I am pretty certain this was impromptu as there were no notices posted anywhere on the estate to say a road would be closed. I doubt very much this was legal and in my opinion slightly dangerous as cars are known to turn into roads around here at a rate of knots and these units were not too far down the street. No qualms about people doing it, but surely a process to be followed or what's to stop anyone blocking whatever road they wanted


----------



## User20205 (Sep 2, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A new one for me. I live on a new housing estate and on a side road. Came out of my road and drove past the adjacent street to see two large BBQ units set up, one on either side. Came back an hour later and a full party in swing and the road completely blocked. Now I am pretty certain this was impromptu as there were no notices posted anywhere on the estate to say a road would be closed. I doubt very much this was legal and in my opinion slightly dangerous as cars are known to turn into roads around here at a rate of knots and these units were not too far down the street. No qualms about people doing it, but surely a process to be followed or what's to stop anyone blocking whatever road they wanted
		
Click to expand...

Bah humbug!!! Get stuck into a burger ðŸ”


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2018)

therod said:



			Bah humbug!!! Get stuck into a burger ðŸ”
		
Click to expand...

That was the other issue. Closed shop and only open to immediate neighbours and friends. Not even a full street party so how it be legal and are they allowed to close the road on a whim


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 2, 2018)

If they got the relevant TTO then they can go ahead, if they didnâ€™t it was unlawfully closed. Go speak to your local council.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 2, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That was the other issue. Closed shop and only open to immediate neighbours and friends. Not even a full street party so how it be legal and are they allowed to close the road on a whim
		
Click to expand...

 they need to invite everyone, go and get a burger anyway, take what youâ€™re entitled to 
Our street & the next one always have street parties for royal weddings, Tory election wins, brexit etc. We always get invited but never go because theyâ€™re all crusty old blue rinsers. Iâ€™m gonna go one year, drink all the booze, eat all the food & cop off with a granny ðŸ‘µðŸ‘µðŸ‘µ


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 2, 2018)

Leaving plenty of room when parking but still returning to find some idiot has smacked their door into mine causing a scuff/dent. I'm happy to park as far away as possible and walk to avoid such incidents yet some idiot always seems to target my car!


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 2, 2018)

therod said:



			they need to invite everyone, go and get a burger anyway, take what youâ€™re entitled to 
Our street & the next one always have street parties for royal weddings, Tory election wins, brexit etc. We always get invited but never go because theyâ€™re all crusty old blue rinsers. Iâ€™m gonna go one year, drink all the booze, eat all the food & cop off with a granny ðŸ‘µðŸ‘µðŸ‘µ
		
Click to expand...

That was all  sounding great until the last 5 words.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 2, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Methinks when folk have had 800yds to 'merge in turn' it's those that absolutely insist on leaving it to the 799th that need to take a look at themselves...
		
Click to expand...

You do know what 'merge in turn' means? The correct procedure is to stay in the lane you are in and merge one at a time at the closure.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 2, 2018)

Having a queen hornet buzzing round in the kitchen. Magnificent specimen, but wow, big is not the word. Now suitably splatted. Sad, but necessary.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 2, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			You do know what 'merge in turn' means? The correct procedure is to stay in the lane you are in and merge one at a time at the closure.
		
Click to expand...

I fully understand the concept... I am not sure those that ignore all opportunities to merge, in line, whilst they race to the front of the queue often at above posted speed limits...


----------



## Slab (Sep 3, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			You do know what 'merge in turn' means? The correct procedure is to stay in the lane you are in and* merge one at a time at the closure*.

Click to expand...

I think the confusion stems from whether you believe your â€˜turnâ€™ to merge is based on 1) your position relative to the other vehicles or 2) when you reach the pinch-point (Iâ€™m not sure if its stipulated as standard which one is actually correct)

Most, including me, take it as the former (indicated by merging into a single file approach towards the pinch-point) a minority use the latter

The reason most of us think like this is I guess because the former allows traffic to flow more easily and consistently through the pinch-point & in theory everyone will get through it faster with an equal delay, however as with any funnel effect the minority latter group negate this by making a queue of traffic buffer and concertina as they interrupt the flow and subsequently they are the only one who gains anything 

But I guarantee the very last thing the latter group want... is for both lanes to be used by everyone right up to the closure


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That was the other issue. Closed shop and only open to immediate neighbours and friends. Not even a full street party so how it be legal and are they allowed to close the road on a whim
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine the reason you weren't invited â€¦..


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 3, 2018)

posts that can not be seen
probably wont be able to see this one either


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 3, 2018)

sussed it


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No, they didn't force anyone but they offered money to incredibly vulnerable people who often could not afford to pay back on time and Wonga would have been aware of this. They took advantage. You would also ask who takes a loan out at Wonga rates? How capable were they of fully understanding what they were taking on, the real level of repayments they would have to make. Hateful firm, I'm pleased they are gone.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really agree to be honest. Never used them, but I'm sure I've seen it and you input how much you want, and on what day you can pay them back, and they tell you the amount. Anyone who then entered into that knowing they probably wouldn't be able to pay it is an idiot.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't really agree to be honest. Never used them, but I'm sure I've seen it and you input how much you want, and on what day you can pay them back, and they tell you the amount. Anyone who then entered into that knowing they probably wouldn't be able to pay it is an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

Nice attitude the only people who would use Wonga are those who canâ€™t afford to borrow elsewhere, they prey on the desperate. If I want to borrow money Iâ€™d go to the bank and get a loan at 3% interest, I can borrow money cheaply. Some canâ€™t, because the system favours those who have a robust credit history. The irony is that those that canâ€™t afford to borrow are subjected to eye watering APR interest rates, that include severe penalties for default. This means that a small loan taken out when desperate can spiral out of control.
If you equate desperation to idiocy then maybe you should try & develop a little compassion?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2018)

therod said:



			Nice attitude the only people who would use Wonga are those who canâ€™t afford to borrow elsewhere, they prey on the desperate. If I want to borrow money Iâ€™d go to the bank and get a loan at 3% interest, I can borrow money cheaply. Some canâ€™t, because the system favours those who have a robust credit history. The irony is that those that canâ€™t afford to borrow are subjected to eye watering APR interest rates, that include severe penalties for default. This means that a small loan taken out when desperate can spiral out of control.
If you equate desperation to idiocy then maybe you should try & develop a little compassion?
		
Click to expand...

I'm just saying it's there in black and white, you can see it's only going to make things worse. I do see where you're coming from, people may not be thinking straight if they owe a lot of money already and are panicking. But I don't think it's fair to squarely blame the company themselves, when they do make it clear how much you'll be paying - it's not hidden in smallprint. And they must have helped a considerable amount of people as well who _could_ afford the repayments and who couldn't borrow money from anywhere else.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 3, 2018)

Once 'loan sharks' have got you in their grasp they ensure it's damn nigh impossible to escape...
Just because they operate under a catchy name doesn't make them any less odious than the tally men of old...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2018)

There is a reason why it is called a spiral of debt. Firms like Wonga accelerate that spiral to a rate that soons becomes out of control.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 3, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Once 'loan sharks' have got you in their grasp they ensure it's damn nigh impossible to escape...
Just because they operate under a catchy name doesn't make them any less odious than the tally men of old...
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s they key. They want you to default so they can really make some cash, borrow a small amount, miss a payment and face a bill for multiple times what you borrow. Some borrowers may be uninformed but some will be distressed and that clouds decision making. They should be protected by legislation IMO, they are now & isnâ€™t that why Wonga have failed? As soon as apr was capped they struggled. Itâ€™s a business model trading on misery imo


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 3, 2018)

Massive great big spiders. Especially when they escape, and are lose in the house. Mog2 nearly had it, but let it go to play with a bit longer. Live man eating spiders. Ugg.


----------



## Slab (Sep 4, 2018)

Trying to find a Smartphone smaller than the profile of a house-brick! 

Whats wrong with having a phone that's 11 or 12cm, why does it need to be 15-20cm!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2018)

The incompetence of some organisations.
The Boy enrolled at college for his 2nd year yesterday. He knew the date he was supposed to be there to enroll and, as he hadn't received information to the contrary, assumed he could rock up virtually at any time during the normal hours - he'd planned to go in around 10/10.30
At 9.45 yesterday, literally as he was walking out of the door, the postie delivers a letter informing him that he has an enrollment appointment at 9.45 on 3/9...Funnily enough he was late and had to wait an extra hour for a free slot.

Local council has changed all the bin collection days..
This would have meant our garden waste bin wouldn't have been emptied for 3 weeks - not really a huge issue for me but...
So they sent out a letter to everyone, several thousand pounds worth of letter, informing us that due to the change we would get an extra garden collection on 3/9 so put your bins out by 6.30 that day.
Mine went out at 7pm the night before and is still there, untouched. Did they forget to tell the bin collected that they had more work..?

Irrigating!!


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2018)

having an untaxed car dumped outside my house for nearly a month and the local council have done nothing about it apart from say that they cant determine the tax status eventhough I sent them a screen shot from the DVLA website saying the car was untaxed.

Also, the DVLA have been told about the untaxed car but have done nothing yet when I moved house I forgot to tell them the new address for the tax reminder and they clamped my car the day after the tax expired!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2018)

Mercedes web site. It is rubbish. If there is an archive for info/manuals for obsolete models, say 2015, I can't find it. I don't want, and cannot afford a new one, but finding out stuff about an older model should be easy as. It isn't.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Local council has changed all the bin collection days..
This would have meant our garden waste bin wouldn't have been emptied for 3 weeks - not really a huge issue for me but...
So they sent out a letter to everyone, several thousand pounds worth of letter, informing us that due to the change we would get an extra garden collection on 3/9 so put your bins out by 6.30 that day.
Mine went out at 7pm the night before and is still there, untouched. Did they forget to tell the bin collected that they had more work..?

Irrigating!!
		
Click to expand...

As they hadn't set up the online system for reporting missed bins with the extra collection I couldn't inform them via that method.
So I sent a tweet.
Got a reply asking me to DM my address and they would sort the issue.
Bin lorry came at 1pm on Tuesday
At 12.30 today I got a message from the council thanking me for the information and that it had been "logged with the Recycling and Waste team who are working to resolve the issue"
The issue that was resolved 24 hours earlier........
How much do I pay for this incompetence..?


----------



## GaryK (Sep 6, 2018)

Imurg said:



			The incompetence of some organisations.
The Boy enrolled at college for his 2nd year yesterday. He knew the date he was supposed to be there to enroll and, as he hadn't received information to the contrary, assumed he could rock up virtually at any time during the normal hours - he'd planned to go in around 10/10.30
At 9.45 yesterday, literally as he was walking out of the door, the postie delivers a letter informing him that he has an enrollment appointment at 9.45 on 3/9...Funnily enough he was late and had to wait an extra hour for a free slot.

Local council has changed all the bin collection days..
This would have meant our garden waste bin wouldn't have been emptied for 3 weeks - not really a huge issue for me but...
So they sent out a letter to everyone, several thousand pounds worth of letter, informing us that due to the change we would get an extra garden collection on 3/9 so put your bins out by 6.30 that day.
Mine went out at 7pm the night before and is still there, untouched. Did they forget to tell the bin collected that they had more work..?

Irrigating!!
		
Click to expand...

I got a letter from AVDC advising that bin collection days were changing. In my case, the new collection day is Friday....it's been Friday for as long as I've lived at this address (15 years!)


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 6, 2018)

Imurg said:



			As they hadn't set up the online system for reporting missed bins with the extra collection I couldn't inform them via that method.
So I sent a tweet.
Got a reply asking me to DM my address and they would sort the issue.
Bin lorry came at 1pm on Tuesday
At 12.30 today I got a message from the council thanking me for the information and that it had been "logged with the Recycling and Waste team who are working to resolve the issue"
The issue that was resolved 24 hours earlier........
How much do I pay for this incompetence..?
		
Click to expand...

Oh thank God...I thought it was just Cheshire East council that was incompetent.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 6, 2018)

Slab said:



			I think the confusion stems from whether you believe your â€˜turnâ€™ to merge is based on 1) your position relative to the other vehicles or 2) when you reach the pinch-point (Iâ€™m not sure if its stipulated as standard which one is actually correct)

Most, including me, take it as the former (indicated by merging into a single file approach towards the pinch-point) a minority use the latter

The reason most of us think like this is I guess because the former allows traffic to flow more easily and consistently through the pinch-point & in theory everyone will get through it faster with an equal delay, however as with any funnel effect the minority latter group negate this by making a queue of traffic buffer and concertina as they interrupt the flow and subsequently they are the only one who gains anything

But I guarantee the very last thing the latter group want... is for both lanes to be used by everyone right up to the closure
		
Click to expand...

You're completely wrong. Your way is much slower and uses less of the available road, causing queues to back up.


----------



## Slab (Sep 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



*You're completely wrong. Your way is much slower* and uses less of the available road, causing queues to back up.
		
Click to expand...

What, so an interrupted flow is actually faster than a constant flow! Well every day's a school day


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			You're completely wrong. Your way is much slower and uses less of the available road, causing queues to back up.
		
Click to expand...

So are you saying go down the outside to the front of the queue then expect to be let in? Or join the back of the queue and wait your turn?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			So are you saying go down the outside to the front of the queue then expect to be let in? Or join the back of the queue and wait your turn?
		
Click to expand...

I like the idea of using all the lanes, til the end. No one can jump in, no one gets annoyed, the queue is short, as all lanes are in use, as intended, or the cones would be further down the road. Why do people pull over early, causing all these issues? Use all the lanes, until the cones close your lane. Simples.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			So are you saying go down the outside to the front of the queue then expect to be let in? Or join the back of the queue and wait your turn?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I go down the outside, using the flowing lane of traffic and then join in turn at the end. I almost never have to stop and wait, I filter in easily and quickly. 

This is opposed to the people who brake, stop in the fast lane and wait to be let in, in error.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 6, 2018)

Slab said:



			What, so an interrupted flow is actually faster than a constant flow! Well every day's a school day 

Click to expand...

My way isn't interrupted, cars don't have to stop moving if they merge in turn. It's people who stop in the fast lane who cause interruptions.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Yes. I go down the outside, using the flowing lane of traffic and then join in turn at the end. I almost never have to stop and wait, I filter in easily and quickly.

This is opposed to the people who brake, stop in the fast lane and wait to be let in, in error.
		
Click to expand...

Why are they in error?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Why are they in error?
		
Click to expand...

Because they are not merging in turn and are causing disruption to the flow of traffic in the fast lane, which has a knock on effect of forcing the inside lane to stop rather than simply slowing and merging with the fast lane.

Let's be honest - the issue here is that the people in the inside lane (falsely) believe that the fast lane is getting one over on them so try to bunch up and restrict those who are trying to merge properly from doing soon. Thankfully not everyone does this.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Because they are not merging in turn and are causing disruption to the flow of traffic in the fast lane, which has a knock on effect of forcing the inside lane to stop rather than simply slowing and merging with the fast lane.

Let's be honest - the issue here is that the people in the inside lane (falsely) believe that the fast lane is getting one over on them so try to bunch up and restrict those who are trying to merge properly from doing soon. Thankfully not everyone does this.
		
Click to expand...

You're WRONG.


----------



## Slab (Sep 6, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I like the idea of using all the lanes, til the end. No one can jump in, no one gets annoyed, the queue is short, as all lanes are in use, as intended, or the cones would be further down the road. Why do people pull over early, causing all these issues? Use all the lanes, until the cones close your lane. Simples.
		
Click to expand...

If the road surface is uneven due to works youâ€™re more likely to see the â€˜Use both Lanesâ€™ â€˜Merge at Roadworksâ€™ â€˜Merge in Turnâ€™ signs as the speed is always slower the closer the merge is to the pinch point and itâ€™s a good thing given road surface conditions

If the condition of the single lane road is not affected (maybe work on central barriers etc then the traffic can proceed at a higher speed through the funnel, in which case donâ€™t merge at the roadworkâ€™s, merge before you get there. So itâ€™s just â€˜Merge in Turnâ€™ signs without â€˜Use both lanesâ€™

The other time for use both lanes signs is when the approach road to a lane closure is short and they want to shorten the overall length by keeping traffic in multiple lanes (but accepting itâ€™s a slower transition through the point of lane closure


Trouble comes when everyone merges too soon for any type of lane closure (inc those signed 'Use both lanes') & the guys who _always try to _merge at the very end when clearly traffic ahead has already merged and they'll need to cut in (and if they look in the rear-view they'll soon see how traffic had to slow/stop to accommodate their action)


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2018)

Simply drive down the vacant lane and merge at the end, thereby reducing the length of the tailback.
If there's an open empty lane, just use it .................... it's what it's for.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 6, 2018)

Slime said:



			Simply drive down the vacant lane and merge at the end, thereby reducing the length of the tailback.
If there's an open empty lane, just use it .................... it's what it's for.
		
Click to expand...

But while people feel aggrieved, it won't happen properly. Sadly.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2018)

The split lines on this are greater than Brexit, greater than Scottish Independence. Some will merge early, others will bomb until the very end and then try to take the front of someones car off by cutting in at the last minute thus slowing everyone down and irritating all right minded people. Neither side can see the other viewpoint although clearly we ALL know which is truly the correct and British approach. For the others, beware my taser.........

Incidentally, the smilies are not working. We need them back for discussions such as these.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The split lines on this are greater than Brexit, greater than Scottish Independence. Some will merge early, others will bomb until the very end and then try to take the front of someones car off by cutting in at the last minute thus slowing everyone down and irritating all right minded people. Neither side can see the other viewpoint although clearly we ALL know which is truly the correct and British approach. For the others, beware my taser.........

Incidentally, the smilies are not working. We need them back for discussions such as these.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don't think you need smilies when you are talking about people that think it is OK to drive to the front of a queue and push in rather than join the end of it.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Oh I don't think you need smilies when you are talking about people that think it is OK to drive to the front of a queue and push in rather than join the end of it.
		
Click to expand...

It is ok when that's what you're meant to do to avoid congestion and to ease the flow of traffic...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			It is ok when that's what you're meant to do to avoid congestion and to ease the flow of traffic...
		
Click to expand...

There are also the situations where there is no congestion but people still jump the queue because they are inconsiderate.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			There are also the situations where there is no congestion but people still jump the queue because they are inconsiderate.
		
Click to expand...

A lane of traffic isn't a queue if there is no congestion so there's no issue with them filtering in at that stage, either. Glad we agree.


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Oh I don't think you need smilies when you are talking about people that think it is OK to drive to the front of a queue and push in rather than join the end of it.
		
Click to expand...

So everyone is to join the queue and leave 100 yards plus of an empty lane causing the queue to be ever longer than itâ€™s designed to be and possibly causing more danger further back?! 

Itâ€™s called â€˜zip filingâ€™, itâ€™s not difficult to understand, unless your ignorant of the laws, which suggest you should use all available lanes and merge in turn to ease congestion.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Incidentally, the smilies are not working. We need them back for discussions such as these.
		
Click to expand...

Click help at the bottom right of the page, then 'smilies'. That takes you here: https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/help/smilies/ where it tells you all the codes you can type in to get the smilies up. (For the meantime until the fix the panel where you can click them.)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2018)

Fish said:



			So everyone is to join the queue and leave 100 yards plus of an empty lane causing the queue to be ever longer than itâ€™s designed to be and possibly causing more danger further back?!

Itâ€™s called â€˜zip filingâ€™, itâ€™s not difficult to understand, unless your ignorant of the laws, which suggest you should use all available lanes and merge in turn to ease congestion.
		
Click to expand...

My daily commute involves a stretch of dual carriageway with a roundabout at the end then single carriageway the other side. If the tailback is 100 yards as you say, how is it dangerous to have that queue extended by another 100 yards because people join the end of the queue instead of going down the outside? The problem with going down the outside is those that do often try to force in 2 for 1 instead of 1 for 1 and that leads to frustration for other drivers.


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			My daily commute involves a stretch of dual carriageway with a roundabout at the end then single carriageway the other side. If the tailback is 100 yards as you say, how is it dangerous to have that queue extended by another 100 yards because people join the end of the queue instead of going down the outside? The problem with going down the outside is those that do often try to force in 2 for 1 instead of 1 for 1 and that leads to frustration for other drivers.
		
Click to expand...

So by your logic, which is wrong by the way, at what stage or time do the new drivers arriving know when to start ignoring the ever growing queue, and what do they do, start using the outside lane but staying by the side of the last vehicle they think is the acceptable distance!  If that were to happen, then youâ€™d see frustrated drivers as they could see 100â€™s of yards of empty lane being ignored, which then that vehicle would be obstructing traffic from freely moving forward. 

I bet your one of those drivers that stay out or straddle both lanes to not let anyone pass you, even though thereâ€™s 100â€™s of yards or longer of free lane. 

Drivers need to be educated on zip filing correctly thatâ€™s all, any driver taking the law into his own hands and causing an obstruction are causing more issues than the lane closure itself and are bigger idiots imo.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2018)

Fish said:



			So by your logic, which is wrong by the way, at what stage or time do the new drivers arriving know when to start ignoring the ever growing queue, and what do they do, start using the outside lane but staying by the side of the last vehicle they think is the acceptable distance!  If that were to happen, then youâ€™d see frustrated drivers as they could see 100â€™s of yards of empty lane being ignored, which then that vehicle would be obstructing traffic from freely moving forward.

I bet your one of those drivers that stay out or straddle both lanes to not let anyone pass you, even though thereâ€™s 100â€™s of yards or longer of free lane.

Drivers need to be educated on zip filing correctly thatâ€™s all, any driver taking the law into his own hands and causing an obstruction are causing more issues than the lane closure itself and are bigger idiots imo.
		
Click to expand...

Who mentioned anything about straddling both lanes or blocking the outside lane?


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 6, 2018)

So, coming back late on the M25, earlier in the week, there's the inevitable overnight lane closures...
Plenty of warning, from overhead gantries, plus reducing speed limits...
Vast majority are moving across in an orderly manner...
Then you get those that feel the necessity to 'bomb up' the empty lanes...
However some got their timing wrong, to slow down for the speed camera gantries, and have hopefully been hit with suitable high fines...

If you are in that bigger rush to get somewhere try teleporting....


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2018)

Following a Jag XF for many miles along urban roads and NOT ONCE did she use her indicators!


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2018)

Following a Merc Estate, which was obviously an automatic, with the driver resting her foot on the brake pedal for 90% of the time!


----------



## woofers (Sep 6, 2018)

Listening to the radio this morning and the interviewee who began all her replies with " So,....."


----------



## Imurg (Sep 6, 2018)

Saw another of my pet hates today - a wonky rear number plate on a newish car.
An 18 plate Audi with such a badly attached plate that Stevie Wonder would have done it better....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Saw another of my pet hates today - a wonky rear number plate on a newish car.
An 18 plate Audi with such a badly attached plate that Stevie Wonder would have done it better....
		
Click to expand...

Stevie Wonder got given a cheese grater for Xmas. He said it was the most violent book he'd ever read.


----------



## Dando (Sep 7, 2018)

Gemma Collins! I have no idea what she does that benefits man kind in any way


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 7, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Saw another of my pet hates today - a wonky rear number plate on a newish car.
An 18 plate Audi with such a badly attached plate that Stevie Wonder would have done it better....
		
Click to expand...

Try anything VW and silver.......they look like they've been badly reapired already the paint is so thin and the primer tints the finish.


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2018)

Dando said:



			Gemma Collins! I have no idea what she does that benefits man kind in any way
		
Click to expand...

Sheâ€™d make good compost, if left somewhere to rot, lazy, obnoxious, gobby cow.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2018)

The London Transport minute, which bears no relation to the standard minute as a unit of timekeeping.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 7, 2018)

Dando said:



			Gemma Collins! I have no idea what she does that benefits man kind in any way
		
Click to expand...



Oxygen thief.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Oxygen thief.
		
Click to expand...

Along with the Kardashian clan, Kerry Katona, Katie Price and endless others who serve no purpose. It's a generation thing but I don't think I will come to terms with it.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 8, 2018)

Dando said:



			Gemma Collins! I have no idea what she does that benefits man kind in any way
		
Click to expand...

I had to Google her as I didn't know who she was.
I wish I hadn't bothered


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2018)

People who just look for anything negative in any situation - must be such a miserable life to lead.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2018)

Cricketers with their collars up (and sometimes out of touch golfers). Itâ€™s 2018 not 1998 fer Christâ€™s sake.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I had to Google her as I didn't know who she was.
I wish I hadn't bothered
		
Click to expand...

Few seconds of your life you'll never get back. Definitely a non-celebrity and famous for being on a crap reality show says it all. Rich for doing nothing and devoid of any talent


----------



## Piece (Sep 8, 2018)

Dele Alli. What does he add to the England team apart from a lot of baggage?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2018)

Skys constant love in and focussing on Woods when a couple of our own are a considerable amount of shots ahead of him - pretty much showing most of his shots plus - Radar ?!? What an annoying man he is - spouts complete rubbish


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Skys constant love in and focussing on Woods when a couple of our own are a considerable amount of shots ahead of him - pretty much showing most of his shots plus - Radar ?!? What an annoying man he is - spouts complete rubbish
		
Click to expand...

Have you read your post 793 sums you up completely.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 9, 2018)

Piece said:



			Dele Alli. What does he add to the England team apart from a lot of baggage?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely nothing, he scores against poor PL teams who allow Spurs to work the ball into the net.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2018)

A GPS device can tell me, to within a few yards, exactly where I am.
TV pictures from across the globe take seconds to arrive.
Cars can park themselves and brake themselves too..
And yet there are huge areas of this country where you still can't get a phone signal or an internet connection or both.
Unless you hold your phone so far out of the window you're endangering passing cars....
Quite frankly, it's pathetic.
This may take a while to load up.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Absolutely nothing, he scores against poor PL teams who allow Spurs to work the ball into the net.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree. Never has a stand out game or really seems to influence events or score regularly. Trouble is who else do we have have that can come in and be better and on more consistent basis


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2018)

Date night!!! And also couples that go on about "date night" and post it all over social media.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 11, 2018)

Parkinson's disease.

As I walked off the course I recognised an old mate that I hadn't seen for a while walking out of the clubhouse.  Walked over to speak to him and found a shell of the man and the golfer I used to know.  Bloody horrible illness.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Date night!!! And also couples that go on about "date night" and post it all over social media.
		
Click to expand...

Couples who wish each other happy birthday, thank each other for for presents, basically have conversations online via social media when they actually live together and will have had those conversations already face to face. Weird, pointless, narcissistic.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Couples who wish each other happy birthday, thank each other for for presents, basically have conversations online via social media when they actually live together and will have had those conversations already face to face. Weird, pointless, narcissistic.
		
Click to expand...

Add to that parents that wish their children happy birthday on Facebook etc when the child is too young to have a Facebook account.


----------



## Dando (Sep 11, 2018)

When a colleague goes away and assures you all his work is up to date and youâ€™ve spent the past 2 days sorting his shite out.

Also another colleague who hasnâ€™t told a client about a rather important exclusion on a policy sheâ€™s quoted and now thatâ€™s left to me to sort out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2018)

Dando said:



			When a colleague goes away and assures you all his work is up to date and youâ€™ve spent the past 2 days sorting his shite out.

Also another colleague who hasnâ€™t told a client about a rather important exclusion on a policy sheâ€™s quoted and now thatâ€™s left to me to sort out
		
Click to expand...

I spent last week making sure all my work was meticulously up to date, and wrote detailed how to do notes for my main tasks as I was leaving and I knew the department had an experienced member off on leave this week and a new(ish) manager returning from two weeks leave. Got a flurry of emails and calls asking for help because they couldn't do some very basic work that the manager should be able to do blindfold and is bread and butter stuff. I came over (with permission from my new boss) as a one off but even tonight after a further two hours walking them through everything the questions continue. Feel quite annoyed as I deliberately didn't want to leave them in the lurch after 11 years in the department and they wouldn't have me to call on had I left the organisation


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Couples who wish each other happy birthday, thank each other for for presents, basically have conversations online via social media when they actually live together and will have had those conversations already face to face. Weird, pointless, narcissistic.
		
Click to expand...

Oh thats why i deleted facebook! I started to tell people to get a grip etc and to just speak to their wife/partner etc. It didnt go down well. Can i add in the pressure that my wife's circle of friend give on not liking a picture or post on Insta or FB, Its unreal! Some of the strops i have heard because someone didn't like a picture! Its mental. My wife and I are FB and Insta free!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 12, 2018)

Picking up my new car this coming Thursday, only for the Mrs to drive it to Kent to take fil out to tea on Friday. Fine. But it is my new car, and I do not want him to contaminate it. He is a revolting specimen, with the personal hygene of a skunk. He borrowed a Â£230 pair of Oakleys off me for an hour, and I have since thrown them in the bin, he is that disgusting.


----------



## Don Barzini (Sep 12, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Add to that parents that wish their children happy birthday on Facebook etc when the child is too young to have a Facebook account.
		
Click to expand...

Similarly, anyone who posts a message to a dead relative. e.g. "Itz bin 4 yrs now since u died an still miss u evry day nannan, lv u 4evr xxxxxxxxxxoxoxoxooooooxxxx"

YOUR DEAD NAN ISN'T READING FACEBOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 12, 2018)

Reading Facebook is a miserable experience nowadays. I don't even know why I still have it. The only people that seem to still enjoy it are flat earthers and middle-aged racists.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Reading Facebook is a miserable experience nowadays. I don't even know why I still have it. The only people that seem to still enjoy it are flat earthers and middle-aged racists.
		
Click to expand...

Loads of dirty washing on there to go through though ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Reading Facebook is a miserable experience nowadays. I don't even know why I still have it. The only people that seem to still enjoy it are flat earthers and middle-aged racists.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of it is painful, it sure is convenient for arranging events though. I mainly use it for that, and keeping abreast of sports news (following golf and football pages etc).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 12, 2018)

Well Iâ€™m on Facebook and Iâ€™m mature and capable enough to filter out what I donâ€™t want to see or read , I have also found it to be a very useful tool over the years , being on local groups has been extremely useful and we have managed to sell or buy loads of stuff. Itâ€™s the same as any of the Social Media sites - always a choice and can always just slide on by anything you donâ€™t want to read


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Iâ€™m on Facebook and Iâ€™m mature and capable enough to filter out what I donâ€™t want to see or read , I have also found it to be a very useful tool over the years , being on local groups has been extremely useful and we have managed to sell or buy loads of stuff. Itâ€™s the same as any of the Social Media sites - always a choice and can always just slide on by anything you donâ€™t want to read
		
Click to expand...

Further to my last post, i actually have facebook again, but purely for reading, i accept no friends and nothing clogs up my timeline i dont want to see. I just follow a few sports groups etc.


----------



## Slab (Sep 12, 2018)

I see very little benefit in most social media and on balance its availability on smartphones is seriously harming how people interact and behave in public 


And the Random Irritation... celebs who tweet condolence message when other celebs die, if they really cared they'd send a personal message or call the relatives (but their 'followers' wouldn't see that would they!)


----------



## user2010 (Sep 12, 2018)

'Phone Zombies...â€¦â€¦..a 21st Century plague.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 12, 2018)

Slab said:



			And the Random Irritation... celebs who tweet condolence message when other celebs die, if they really cared they'd send a personal message or call the relatives (but their 'followers' wouldn't see that would they!)
		
Click to expand...

Even worse when news agencies including BBC, ITV quote that 'Bono and madonna have sent condolences via twitter' who cares?


----------



## Slab (Sep 12, 2018)

Rooter said:



			Even worse when news agencies including BBC, ITV quote that 'Bono and madonna have sent condolences via twitter' who cares?
		
Click to expand...

Agree

If you switched off twitter tomorrow what harm would it do, what negative impact would there be?

I get forums (obviously) I don't use but can understand what was supposed to happen on FB (even if it doesn't) but I just don't get what twitter is supposed to do


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2018)

Slab said:



			Agree

If you switched off twitter tomorrow what harm would it do, what negative impact would there be?

I get forums (obviously) I don't use but can understand what was supposed to happen on FB (even if it doesn't) but I just don't get what twitter is supposed to do
		
Click to expand...

Well I use it for porn, can be quite handy then.


----------



## Slime (Sep 12, 2018)

Snowflakes.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 12, 2018)

The TaylorMade Gapr advert on the forum. Where's the rant smiley when you need it?


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2018)

Janet Street Porter.


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2018)

People who don't know what their indicator stalk is for!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 13, 2018)

Cyclists. Again!!! Especially the lycra clad road Nazi that gave me a mouthful of abuse for passing too close to him earlier today. I will always try to give a cyclist as much room as I possibly can but when they are riding three abreast it's difficult to give them too much room. Especially when they are cycling towards me on the opposite side of the road and I am comfortably on my side of the white lines painted on the road. It would have been impossible to give them any more room without driving on the pavement. And I don't think that the young woman pushing her child in a pram would have thanked me for that.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2018)

The professionally offended, quick to find racism and sexism where there is none, which dilutes and trivialises actual incidences of racism and sexism, making the stand against them that much harder.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The professionally offended, quick to find racism and sexism where there is none, which dilutes and trivialises actual incidences of racism and sexism, making the stand against them that much harder.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m out on the other thread, as itâ€™s like arguing with a small child. Have a difference of opinion by all means but donâ€™t disguise your ignorance with the old professionally offended cliche. It just reinforces what is apparent.
The only thing youâ€™ve taken a stance against is the cost of red polo shirtsðŸ˜±


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2018)

therod said:



			Iâ€™m out on the other thread, as itâ€™s like arguing with a small child. Have a difference of opinion by all means but donâ€™t disguise your ignorance with the old professionally offended cliche. It just reinforces what is apparent.
The only thing youâ€™ve taken a stance against is the cost of red polo shirtsðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

This post wasn't aimed at you specifically, there are a large number of people who do the same, and it is my honest belief that it does more harm than good.


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2018)

People who have had a sense of humour by-pass ....................................... we know who you are.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 13, 2018)

Myopic apologists. Ignorance of history, lack of cultural maturity


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 13, 2018)

why oh why are the electric leads on washing machines and tumble dryers so short.
it saves 50p but is going to cost me several times that to make it usable.

Bet that idea was thought up by an accountant ðŸ‘


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 13, 2018)

The cost of Apple's (really short and poor quality cable) lightning connector lead without even the wall unit included.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2018)

JohnnyDee said:



			The cost of Apple's (really short and poor quality cable) lightning connector lead without even the wall unit included.
		
Click to expand...

Poundland is your friend.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Poundland is your friend.
		
Click to expand...

With only a small chance of it spontaneously bursting into flames.


----------



## Slab (Sep 13, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			why oh why are the electric leads on washing machines and tumble dryers so short.
it saves 50p but is going to cost me several times that to make it usable.

Bet that idea was thought up by an accountant ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

its done deliberately to make sure the appliance is close to a socket


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			With only a small chance of it spontaneously bursting into flames. 

Click to expand...

House still isnâ€™t burnt down 2 years on ðŸ˜


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 13, 2018)

Continuing the theme of irritating Social Media platforms - LinkedIn. What a colossal waste of time that platform is. Everyone's an "influencer" or an "entrepreneur" or even worse - a cold calling recruiter offering jobs my LinkedIn profile has absolutely zero relation to and that I am completely unqualified for. It's also full of the most cringeworthy posts on the Internet, people desperate for someone to notice how great they are - making vague and blatantly hollow attempts to "connect" with others purely for personal gain. It's gross.


----------



## Slab (Sep 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Continuing the theme of irritating Social Media platforms - LinkedIn. What a colossal waste of time that platform is. Everyone's an "influencer" or an "entrepreneur" or even worse - a cold calling recruiter offering jobs my LinkedIn profile has absolutely zero relation to and that I am completely unqualified for. It's also full of the most cringeworthy posts on the Internet, people desperate for someone to notice how great they are - making vague and blatantly hollow attempts to "connect" with others purely for personal gain. It's gross.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah whatever happend to _Friends Reunited_. That wasn't stalkeresque at all!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2018)

Slab said:



			Yeah whatever happend to _Friends Reunited_. That wasn't stalkeresque at all!
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that went kaput when Facebook showed up and rendered it fairly obsolete.


----------



## Slab (Sep 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'm pretty sure that went kaput when Facebook showed up and rendered it fairly obsolete.
		
Click to expand...

Phew so I don't have to try and remember my Freeserve email password


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 13, 2018)

Slime said:



			Janet Street Porter.
		
Click to expand...

God created the earth in seven days.  He went to bed with a hangover, woke up next morning and created Janet Bloody Street Bloody Porter.

Not the Nine O'clock News -  circa 1981.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 13, 2018)

The CD player in my 5 year old  Hyundai i40 stopped working last week, the warranty was up in June. Hyundai dealer quoted Â£2000 for a replacement unit . Sad, mad, angry smilies


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 13, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			The CD player in my 5 year old  Hyundai i40 stopped working last week, the warranty was up in June. Hyundai dealer quoted Â£2000 for a replacement unit . Sad, mad, angry smilies
		
Click to expand...

Ouch should have gotten a Kia
7 year warranty ðŸ‘
Oh yes


----------



## IainP (Sep 13, 2018)

"gotten"

The 51st state may not be far away :-(


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 13, 2018)

Rooter said:



			Oh thats why i deleted facebook! I started to tell people to get a grip etc and to just speak to their wife/partner etc. It didnt go down well. Can i add in the pressure that my wife's circle of friend give on not liking a picture or post on Insta or FB, Its unreal! Some of the strops i have heard because someone didn't like a picture! Its mental. My wife and I are FB and Insta free!
		
Click to expand...

You seen the film vacation? 
Funny seen where she gets a grilling for not â€œLikingâ€ her mates photos.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			The CD player in my 5 year old  Hyundai i40 stopped working last week, the warranty was up in June. Hyundai dealer quoted Â£2000 for a replacement unit . Sad, mad, angry smilies
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to 2018 - we don't use CDs!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Welcome to 2018 - we don't use CDs!
		
Click to expand...

True that. All my CDs went in a cardboard box into the loft a long time ago.


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2018)

Marina Fogle.


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Welcome to 2018 - we don't use CDs!
		
Click to expand...

I have only just changed over from cassettes to CDs !


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 14, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Welcome to 2018 - we don't use CDs!
		
Click to expand...

The Bluetooth and USB input don't work either, smirk, ears  , haven't tried my 8 track though,lol


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Continuing the theme of irritating Social Media platforms - LinkedIn. What a colossal waste of time that platform is. Everyone's an "influencer" or an "entrepreneur" or even worse - a cold calling recruiter offering jobs my LinkedIn profile has absolutely zero relation to and that I am completely unqualified for. It's also full of the most cringeworthy posts on the Internet, people desperate for someone to notice how great they are - making vague and blatantly hollow attempts to "connect" with others purely for personal gain. It's gross.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, it does depend what industry and your role you are in, but for me Linkedin Is awesome. Yes there is some BS on there, but i have made a lot of money from sales from connections made on LinkedIn.


----------



## GaryK (Sep 14, 2018)

The blatant posting illegal activity on Facebook and FB taking no action other than to advise that I block the person.
This refers to a couple of reports that I made to FB when I have seen people posting that they either asking for duty free "fags" or selling them.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 15, 2018)

GaryK said:



			The blatant posting illegal activity on Facebook and FB taking no action other than to advise that I block the person.
This refers to a couple of reports that I made to FB when I have seen people posting that they either asking for duty free "fags" or selling them.
		
Click to expand...

No one likes a tell tale Gary.


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2018)

Weather reporters reporting from places WE have been advised to avoid.
Idiots ......................... I hope one of them gets what's coming.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 16, 2018)

Friday centre of Chesham, saw a vintage Grey colour Aston Martin DB5 on a trailer........with its front near side wing caved in, the tyre punctured and the axle obviously broken.

Yes someone is going to be highly irritated at that , but not necessarily randomly ðŸ˜¬


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 16, 2018)

Going down the stairs at least five times quicker than intended on the morning we were leaving for a short break away... Being quite battered and bruised leaving me with having to shelve any plans to add some new courses to my list... Doubt I'll be fit for a couple of more weeks either â€¦ Properly tee'd off with life...


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 16, 2018)

Random irritation of the day? Random irritation of the year more like.

After my daughter was subjected to a home invasion and a violent assault the Police have decided not to charge the attacker because it is a first offence. Not even a Police caution or Police restraining order.

She suffers a life limiting condition anyway, and this is not helping her health. 

Angry? I now understand the motivation behind vigilante justice.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Random irritation of the day? Random irritation of the year more like.

After my daughter was subjected to a home invasion and a violent assault the Police have decided not to charge the attacker because it is a first offence. Not even a Police caution or Police restraining order.

She suffers a life limiting condition anyway, and this is not helping her health.

Angry? I now understand the motivation behind vigilante justice.
		
Click to expand...

     Had similar with my daughter ,she was beaten up for trying to stop a fight between a scumbag git of a slime ball ,[i cant put what he really is] and another guy ,the slime ball kicked her in the head twice after punching her to the ground . to make matters worse ,if it could be worse ,he is the father of my daughters child ,my grandson . this piece of crap is living on very much borrowed time as when i next see him i will be arrested for murder. fortunately for him he lives near Exeter and that is a five hour drive from me ,but one day i will be making a little trip to the west country.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 16, 2018)

Wasting my time watching a YouTube video on underrated guitarists; the list included Gary Moore, Mark Knopfler, Alex Lifeson, Rory Gallagher, Billy Gibbons and Robert Fripp were among the nominees.  What the hell were they smoking when they compiled the list?


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wasting my time watching a YouTube video on underrated guitarists; the list included Gary Moore, Mark Knopfler, Alex Lifeson, Rory Gallagher, Billy Gibbons and Robert Fripp were among the nominees.  What the hell were they smoking when they compiled the list?
		
Click to expand...

For underrated guitarists I'd say Gary Richrath ................................... he was awesome.


----------



## Slab (Sep 17, 2018)

Humidity, seems it can eat through/corrode most stuff, plastics, rubber, leather, even metal

Its destroyed so many things from charging cables & golf headcovers to leather suite


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 17, 2018)

Just taken the boss to the station , left house at 6.20 am still dark

Amazed at the number of drivers with no lights on, absolute numptys ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Imurg (Sep 17, 2018)

Back in the day, your dashboard didn't light up unless you had your lights on.
These days you turn the engine on and your dashboard produces the light of a dozen Suns.
Add to that the improvement in street lighting and it's no wonder some forget to put heads and tails on.
Automatic lights are the way forward


----------



## DRW (Sep 17, 2018)

My throbbing hands, dug a trench 4 feet deep, though about 2.5ft of rock hard, bone dry, compacted soil, no golf played for over a week.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2018)

Desperately needing to go to the driving range and sort out my driving before the comp this Saturday, but being busy every night of the flipping week. Guess I'll be winging it then.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 17, 2018)

Slime said:



			For underrated guitarists I'd say Gary Richrath ................................... he was awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Add Lindsey Buckingham and Keith Scott to that list.


----------



## Piece (Sep 17, 2018)

Several today:

Parcel being a touch over 2kg, meaning postage went from 2.95 to 13 notes. JFC.

Car's auto stop/start. Cuts out on a small incline means I roll back a bit before it starts again.

Car DAB radio. Cuts out in the same areas. E.g. whole of Haslemere town. Annoying.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2018)

It'd pouring down and there is nothing I can do about it...acceptance can sometimes be very frustrating when it stops you getting onto the golf course

But it'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add Lindsey Buckingham and Keith Scott to that list.
		
Click to expand...

Mike McCready from Pearl Jam.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 17, 2018)

9pm and kitchen fitter still bashing about! So much faffing over the past week, and now there's a deadline as the worktop template is tomorrow. 12 days without a kitchen and house in upheaval and patience running thin (not helped by appendix removal midway through)!


----------



## user2010 (Sep 18, 2018)

Spell Checkers of forum users being broken...â€¦â€¦..all the time, and then blaming auto-correct, yeah, ok.
AMATEUR not amatuer
Even this websites' spell checker is trying to correct amatuer
No excuses.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Spell Checkers of forum users being broken...â€¦â€¦..all the time, and then blaming auto-correct, yeah, ok.
AMATEUR not amatuer
Even this websites' spell checker is trying to correct amatuer
No excuses.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Sep 18, 2018)

Vince cable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2018)

Commuters on a train to which any form of deodorant is a foreign concept. Disgusting and a very long twenty minutes


----------



## Imurg (Sep 18, 2018)

The effectiveness of my car's invisibility cloak doesn't seem to be diminishing.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 19, 2018)

Irresponsible dog owners who don't pick up after their dogs.


----------



## Slab (Sep 19, 2018)

Numpties who stop well short of traffic lights so the sensor cannot detect them and even after waiting for a couple of minutes they still donâ€™t think they might be the reason the lights havenâ€™t changed yet!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 19, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Spell Checkers of forum users being broken...â€¦â€¦..all the time, and then blaming auto-correct, yeah, ok.
AMATEUR not amatuer
Even this websites' spell checker is trying to correct amatuer
No excuses.
		
Click to expand...

Websiteâ€™s. Not websitesâ€™.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 20, 2018)

numpties  who are all of a sudden experts just because the googled something


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			numpties  who are all of a sudden experts just because the googled something
		
Click to expand...

I hope youâ€™re including yourself and the minimum wage in that.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I hope youâ€™re including yourself and the minimum wage in that. 

Click to expand...

no, just the ones who have to be involved in every thread and are experts on every subject.. you know who they are


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2018)

Sitting in the office and realising you've had your shirt buttons done up wrong all morning...


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 20, 2018)

Mercedes of Manchester.

3 years ago, they installed the number plates on my car. The only problem is, they put steel screws into an aluminium fitting. With no grease. Amazingly, they have now corroded badly, and it is impossible to change the plates without a complete boot strip down. Any intelligent fitter would have used plastic fittings, and changing the plates would be a 15 minute job. I am now a touch annoyed, and it is going to cost me a fortune. Idiots.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 20, 2018)

Having googled this, it is a common problem with Mercedes, and they are all the same. Still idiots, but not just confined to Manchester. Still flipping annoyed.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 20, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Having googled this, it is a common problem with Mercedes, and they are all the same. Still idiots, but not just confined to Manchester. Still flipping annoyed.
		
Click to expand...

one car i would never have ever again would be a Merc, purely on the service you get no mater what dealer it is.

no coincidence that a they came last of every manufacturer for Customer service a few years ago


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 20, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			one car i would never have ever again would be a Merc, purely on the service you get no mater what dealer it is.

no coincidence that a they came last of every manufacturer for Customer service a few years ago
		
Click to expand...

The dealers are rubbish, but after the next service, pre paid, my car is coming out of the stealer network as far as possible. I don't sell on cars, so this is my car for the foreseeable, and it's value is irrelevant.

Issue solved. I have dremmelled off the offending screw and gone down the sticky route. New plates on.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 20, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			one car i would never have ever again would be a Merc, purely on the service you get no mater what dealer it is.

no coincidence that a they came last of every manufacturer for Customer service a few years ago
		
Click to expand...

The dealers are rubbish, but after the next service, pre paid, my car is coming out of the stealer network as far as possible. I don't sell on cars, so this is my car for the foreseeable, and it's value is irrelevant.

Issue solved. I have dremmelled off the offending screw and gone down the sticky route. New plates on.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hmm, there is a glitsch in the matrix.

Was it the same cat?


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 20, 2018)

Traffic, been sat it all day it seems


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

Restaurants who send food to customers in dribs and drabs, just wait and send them all together like we asked for when we ordered them.

The manager apologised but tried to blame the chefs which irked me even more.


----------



## Dando (Sep 20, 2018)

The m25 and Some of the idiots who use it! This morning I saw 8 people squashed into a ford focus and someone else watching a film on his phone that was clipped into his phone holder on the windscreen.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Restaurants who send food to customers in dribs and drabs, just wait and send them all together like we asked for when we ordered them.

The manager apologised but tried to blame the chefs which irked me even more.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d rather eat my food as itâ€™s prepared and not wait for it to go cold.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™d rather eat my food as itâ€™s prepared and not wait for it to go cold.
		
Click to expand...

whilst i agree, sitting and waiting for food whilst your other half is rifling through theirs isnt very good.


----------



## Slab (Sep 21, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™d rather eat my food as itâ€™s prepared and not wait for it to go cold.
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			whilst i agree, sitting and waiting for food whilst your other half is rifling through theirs isnt very good.
		
Click to expand...

This might be fun; when food comes out like that I typically wouldn't touch mine until everyone has their plate (unless those without give me the OK to start)

Am I weird? 
(most of my friends do the same)


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 21, 2018)

London taxis who insist on driving when itâ€™s dark only on their 2 candle watt sidemlights..........are they trying to save electricity??


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 21, 2018)

Lily Allen.  What an untalented, unpleasant waste of space. Full of vitriol to anyone who doesn't totally agree or support her.    Just disappear back under the rock you came from please.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Lily Allen.  What an untalented, unpleasant waste of space. Full of vitriol to anyone who doesn't totally agree or support her.    Just disappear back under the rock you came from please.
		
Click to expand...

Only famous because of her dad.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2018)

Thieving gits at BA, have to pay to book seats for flights with the threat that we might not get two together. Â£25 to Â£68  per person per seat  !ðŸ˜¤


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2018)

I would not pay to sit with my Mrs. I might pay to sit with someone elses thoigh.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2018)

First flock of geese flying south for the winter!


----------



## IainP (Sep 21, 2018)

Power cut, been off for approaching 7 hours now ðŸ™


----------



## Dando (Sep 21, 2018)

Having to get up at 1.30 in the morning to drop mrs dando at stanstead.


----------



## drdel (Sep 21, 2018)

Idiots wearing hoodies who pull out at junctions !!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 21, 2018)

Having a new kitchen fitted...


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 21, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Having a new kitchen fitted...
		
Click to expand...

Any pictures Amanda - we are soon to decide on who we trust to fit our kitchen!

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			First flock of geese flying south for the winter!
		
Click to expand...

First? We have had loads.


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2018)

BBC sport's preoccupation with all things LFC and Klopp.


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2018)

Sky Sport's preoccupation with all things LFC and Klopp.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 22, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Any pictures Amanda - we are soon to decide on who we trust to fit our kitchen!

Hope you're feeling better. 

Click to expand...

We've gone with Wren and the quality of the product so far seems really good BUT the installer (recommended by them) hasn't been good at all. Dealing with the issues is really frustrating and so far after sales service is very poor.

Apart from that I've recovered really well - so well I need to be careful not to overdo things! Missing golf and restricting myself to walking and hitting a few putts. Plan to start some chipping next week


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Plan to start some chipping next week 

Click to expand...

Maris Piper over King Edwards every day of the wee.......oh, not that sort of chipping...sorry


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2018)

Man Utd fans grumbling because media companies focus on other teams now when for 20 plus years the media focused on all things Man Utd.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Maris Piper over King Edwards every day of the wee.......oh, not that sort of chipping...sorry

Click to expand...

Amanda gets Aunt Bessie in to do the chips


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 22, 2018)

Dando said:



			Having to get up at 1.30 in the morning to drop mrs dando at stanstead.
		
Click to expand...

Is this not also posted on the the things that make you cheerful thread


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Man Utd fans grumbling because media companies focus on other teams now when for 20 plus years the media focused on all things Man Utd.
		
Click to expand...

Well, that didn't take long.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			We've gone with Wren and the quality of the product so far seems really good BUT the installer (recommended by them) hasn't been good at all. Dealing with the issues is really frustrating and so far after sales service is very poor.

Apart from that I've recovered really well - so well I need to be careful not to overdo things! Missing golf and restricting myself to walking and hitting a few putts. Plan to start some chipping next week 

Click to expand...

We went Wren this time last year, pretty decent all round but I did get my own fitters


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 22, 2018)

Weather forecasters. How the hell can it change from pouring down and hell on earth, to bright skies with a light breeze in 12 hours??????????????????????


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 22, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Amanda gets Aunt Bessie in to do the chips 

Click to expand...

Poor Aunt Bessie is redundant at the moment due to no oven...she'll be back though!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2018)

Getting a new 52 wedge on Monday, and hitting a stone with it today. It has worn the newness off it, for sure.

Oh, and swindle won today by a good friend shooting 49 points stableford, or 13 under handicap, gross 75, net 59 for our Scottish brethren.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2018)

Idiot neighbour with a security lamp attached to the garage with three lights and leaving it on all the time. Wouldn't mind but we have a street light no more than five metres from their drive


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2018)

People who put their shopping trollies across the travelator so you canâ€™t get past them


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2018)

People who have trouble accepting other peoples' random irritations!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Poor Aunt Bessie is redundant at the moment due to no oven...she'll be back though!
		
Click to expand...

Get one of these, they're brilliant
https://www.andrewjamesworldwide.co...tre-digital-halogen-oven-with-hinged-lid-p138


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 23, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Get one of these, they're brilliant
https://www.andrewjamesworldwide.co...tre-digital-halogen-oven-with-hinged-lid-p138

Click to expand...

I had one similar to that. Stored it in the oven which was then redundant. When home alone David decided to have oven chips and melted the halogen!!


----------



## Dando (Sep 23, 2018)

The silly momentum bint on The Andrew Marr show


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2018)

Slime said:



			BBC sport's preoccupation with all things LFC and Klopp.
		
Click to expand...

Sky are as bad for it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Man Utd fans grumbling because media companies focus on other teams now when for 20 plus years the media focused on all things Man Utd.
		
Click to expand...

Remember last season when you got all blumming upset because the media loving for Spurs? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜³

Classic LP ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Ikea. I have managed to avoid it until yesterday. Never again. People taking selfies in the car park with the store in the background. What is it about ikea, am I missing something?


----------



## User2021 (Sep 23, 2018)

Ring the club this morning, course open comp going ahead.
get there 20 mins later course closed comp off

Played the top 5 as we were there


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Remember last season when you got all blumming upset because the media loving for Spurs? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜³

Classic LP ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

Why donâ€™t you just put Phil down as a random irritation? Better still just put him on ignore


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Ikea. I have managed to avoid it until yesterday. Never again. People taking selfies in the car park with the store in the background. What is it about ikea, am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

Meatballs


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2018)

therod said:



			Why donâ€™t you just put Phil down as a random irritation? Better still just put him on ignore
		
Click to expand...

Aaaaawwwww Rod you are too cute. 

Put me on ignore flower ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2018)

therod said:



			Why donâ€™t you just put Phil down as a random irritation? Better still just put him on ignore
		
Click to expand...

Leave him to it mate , he knows people donâ€™t respond to him so I guess it gives him some purpose in life. Maybe one day he will come out from behind the keyboard and join us at a meet for a game of golf - that is if he is a golfer and not one of those people that just frequent forums to try and get a rise of people


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Aaaaawwwww Rod you are too cute.

Put me on ignore flower ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re an odd man. Why would I put you on ignore when youâ€™re an irrelevance?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2018)

therod said:



			Youâ€™re an odd man
		
Click to expand...

 And youâ€™re an hypocrite. 
Weâ€™ve all seen you having a pop at Homer at every opportunity.

You still got the hump with me over the whole â€œLazy parentingâ€ thing. 

You took it the wrong way pal,I was offering you advice. 
Sticking a iPad unde their nose isnâ€™t always the answer,sometimes you have to put a bit of work inðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## User20205 (Sep 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			And youâ€™re an hypocrite.
Weâ€™ve all seen you having a pop at Homer at every opportunity.

You still got the hump with me over the whole â€œLazy parentingâ€ thing.

You took it the wrong way pal,I was offering you advice.
Sticking a iPad unde their nose isnâ€™t always the answer,sometimes you have to put a bit of work inðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Homer & me are buddies, we have an understanding. At least Iâ€™ve met him.

No issue with the parenting thing, but thanks for the advice 

your obsession with phil is tedious.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 23, 2018)

therod said:



			Meatballs
		
Click to expand...


Think I'd sooner get my meatballs elsewhere so as to avoid a trip to IKEA...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2018)

therod said:



			Homer & me are buddies, we have an understanding. At least Iâ€™ve met him.

No issue with the parenting thing, but thanks for the advice 

your obsession with phil is tedious.
		
Click to expand...

â€œAt least Iâ€™ve mit himâ€ ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sky are as bad for it.
		
Click to expand...

You obviously didn't see my following irritation.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 23, 2018)

Idiots who refuse to put their dog on a lead despite ours being on a lead and repeatedly being warned he's reactive to other dogs. Then getting their knickers in a twist when their dog approaches ours and ignores all his very clear warnings. Hanging onto him (to protect their dog) whilst they do nothing is so annoying "it's ok, our dog's friendly"


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Idiots who refuse to put their dog on a lead despite ours being on a lead and repeatedly being warned he's reactive to other dogs. Then getting their knickers in a twist when their dog approaches ours and ignores all his very clear warnings. Hanging onto him (to protect their dog) whilst they do nothing is so annoying "it's ok, our dog's friendly" 

Click to expand...

â€œItâ€™s ok he only wants to playâ€ðŸ¤¬
Idiots


----------



## IainP (Sep 23, 2018)

Now TV's website.
Whenever there is an offer on, you can't just follow the instructions and take advantag, instead have to go through help/chat lines for them to sort it manually.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 23, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Idiots who refuse to put their dog on a lead despite ours being on a lead and repeatedly being warned he's reactive to other dogs. Then getting their knickers in a twist when their dog approaches ours and ignores all his very clear warnings. Hanging onto him (to protect their dog) whilst they do nothing is so annoying "it's ok, our dog's friendly" 

Click to expand...




If your dog's that badly behaved to other dogs, then why don't you muzzle him when taking him out for a crap, sorry, "walk"


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			If your dog's that badly behaved to other dogs, then why don't you muzzle him when taking him out for a crap, sorry, "walk"

Click to expand...

Maybe because her dog is on a lead and under control.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 23, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			If your dog's that badly behaved to other dogs, then why don't you muzzle him when taking him out for a crap, sorry, "walk"

Click to expand...

Idiot. You know nothing and make that clear every time you post.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe because her dog is on a lead and under control.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - sums it up.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe because her dog is on a lead and under control.
		
Click to expand...



Not when another dog comes sniffing it isn't.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 23, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Idiot. You know nothing and make that clear every time you post.
		
Click to expand...



I know a badly trained/behaved dog when I see one.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			I know a badly trained/behaved dog when I see one.

Click to expand...

Would that be the one thatâ€™s off the lead & runs up to other walkers that are minding their own buisness?


----------



## user2010 (Sep 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Would that be the one thatâ€™s off the lead & runs up to other walkers that are minding their own buisness?
		
Click to expand...



Both, a dog can be badly behaved/trained whilst on or off a lead.
It's spelt business btw, hth.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 23, 2018)

Back under your rock Scroatie


----------



## user2010 (Sep 23, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Back under your rock Scroatie
		
Click to expand...


Now what have I done?
btw it's Scrotie, no "a". hth.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 24, 2018)

Lazy people who cannot be bothered to take their shopping trolley to the storage bays in the car park. (Massive annoyance is this to me)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Lazy people who cannot be bothered to take their shopping trolley to the storage bays in the car park. (Massive annoyance is this to me)
		
Click to expand...

Our ones need a pound coin to release them in the first place, none are abandoned as everyone wants their quid back

Sometimes kids hand around the car park offering to return the empty trolleys, as they can then picket the change ðŸ‘


----------



## drdel (Sep 24, 2018)

I've always had large dogs, Alsatians and Dobermans and they have always been trained to gentle with kids and, above all else, to obey commands and will 'sit' when told irrespective of the stupid behaviour of other dogs!

Very often it is the small 'yappy' creatures that decide to leap around and bark to try and get a reaction from my dog and, amazingly, their owners usually claim its only being 'friendly' when it is clear for all to see that the stupid thing is being aggressive and is untrained/badly trained

A well trained dog will behave whether on a lead or not.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 24, 2018)

So many irritations when you go to Tesco's or the like.
1.   People parking in disabled spaces when they clearly are not (and definitely do not have a badge they have forgotten to display).
2.   People parking in the families with children spaces when they are on their own.
3.   People parking in the drop-off zone because they are too damn lazy to use a normal space.
4.   People parking on the double-yellow lines for the same reason.
5.   People leaving their trolleys right in the middle of an aisle and wandering off back round the store to get something they have forgotten.
6.   People standing back to scan an aisle and then getting the hump when you walk in front of them because there is nowhere else to go.
7.   People using the self-service aisle to scan an entire huge trolley full of shopping and thereby blocking one of the tills for about 20 minutes.
8.   People who get to the front of the queue and then only just decide to find their money or card.
9.   People who are on their phones when they are served and then take an age to put their shopping away because of their call.
10.  Then we can have the shopping trolley all over the car park one too.
Anyone guess why I let Mrs Shark do the shopping and why I refuse to go with her?


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 24, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Our ones need a pound coin to release them in the first place, none are abandoned as everyone wants their quid back

Sometimes kids hand around the car park offering to return the empty trolleys, as they can then picket the change ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Morrisons for abandoning this idea! Notice that Aldi haven't?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2018)

Bought new driver on Thursday, from AG. Friday night the in-laws give me a late birthday present - 50 quid voucher for AG. Damnit.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Morrisons for abandoning this idea! Notice that Aldi haven't?
		
Click to expand...

All of the supermarkets near me charge Â£1 to release them, inculding Morrisons. So simple, so effective. Yours must have been a local decision which I suspect they will regret soon enough.


----------



## Slab (Sep 24, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			All of the supermarkets near me charge Â£1 to release them, inculding Morrisons. So simple, so effective. Yours must have been a local decision which I suspect they will regret soon enough.
		
Click to expand...

Round our way its the equivalent of 11p, I admit I sometimes leave the trolley somewhere near my car


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2018)

Ordering from American Golf's website. Their range of shoes is quite small, plus the ones I'm trying to order cannot be home delivered, and cannot be delivered to my two nearer AG stores either. Why??


----------



## User62651 (Sep 24, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			So many irritations when you go to Tesco's or the like.
1.   People parking in disabled spaces when they clearly are not (and definitely do not have a badge they have forgotten to display). Not guilty.
2.   People parking in the families with children spaces when they are on their own. Guilty occassionally as I have a large pickup and the normal spaces are often too tight to get into depending on number of cars about. Camper van area is just too far away. Will likely continue until I'm told off.
3.   People parking in the drop-off zone because they are too damn lazy to use a normal space. Not guilty
4.   People parking on the double-yellow lines for the same reason. Not guilty
5.   People leaving their trolleys right in the middle of an aisle and wandering off back round the store to get something they have forgotten. Guilty on occassion, but I do have bad back and hips, dont want to strain myself if I've just forgotten the milk. Damn trolleys never run straight.
6.   People standing back to scan an aisle and then getting the hump when you walk in front of them because there is nowhere else to go. Not guilty
7.   People using the self-service aisle to scan an entire huge trolley full of shopping and thereby blocking one of the tills for about 20 minutes. Not guilty, self service tills and I don't generally get along.
8.   People who get to the front of the queue and then only just decide to find their money or card. Not guilty, assume you mean the kiosk or cafe bit?
9.   People who are on their phones when they are served and then take an age to put their shopping away because of their call. Not guilty, I dont like phone calls, would ignore a call in the checkout area.
10.  Then we can have the shopping trolley all over the car park one too. Not guilty, always return to trolley 'garage'.
Anyone guess why I let Mrs Shark do the shopping and why I refuse to go with her?
		
Click to expand...

Phew, could be worse. Bit guilt tripped there.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 24, 2018)

You'll still be up against the wall when the revolution comes     Then again, with Phil the Fragger shooting, you should be pretty safe.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 24, 2018)

Just about recovered enough, from my recent rapid trip down the stairs, to resume playing...
Only to have a real good go slicing through my middle finger on some broken glass...
Any chance of making the best of the forecast good weather, this week, well and truly lost...


----------



## User20205 (Sep 24, 2018)

the bloke pretending to be Tiger, surely this breaks the trolling rules, mods ???
Itâ€™s such a missed opportunity also, it could be hilarious, but the fella doing it just isnâ€™t funny. Maybe leave it to the pros??


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 24, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			So many irritations when you go to Tesco's or the like.
1.   People parking in disabled spaces when they clearly are not (and definitely do not have a badge they have forgotten to display).
2.   People parking in the families with children spaces when they are on their own.
3.   People parking in the drop-off zone because they are too damn lazy to use a normal space.
4.   People parking on the double-yellow lines for the same reason.
5.   People leaving their trolleys right in the middle of an aisle and wandering off back round the store to get something they have forgotten.
6.   People standing back to scan an aisle and then getting the hump when you walk in front of them because there is nowhere else to go.
7.   People using the self-service aisle to scan an entire huge trolley full of shopping and thereby blocking one of the tills for about 20 minutes.
8.   People who get to the front of the queue and then only just decide to find their money or card.
9.   People who are on their phones when they are served and then take an age to put their shopping away because of their call.
10.  Then we can have the shopping trolley all over the car park one too.
Anyone guess why I let Mrs Shark do the shopping and why I refuse to go with her?
		
Click to expand...

Life's a hitch.


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 24, 2018)

Life's a bitch !!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2018)

therod said:



			the bloke pretending to be Tiger, surely this breaks the trolling rules, mods ???
Itâ€™s such a missed opportunity also, it could be hilarious, but the fella doing it just isnâ€™t funny. Maybe leave it to the pros??
		
Click to expand...

6 thread now on the front page all about Woods with multiple ones from 5 years back raised up by the bloke pretending to be Woods


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			6 thread now on the front page all about Woods with multiple ones from 5 years back raised up by the bloke pretending to be Woods
		
Click to expand...

And youâ€™re all over them all ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## User20205 (Sep 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			6 thread now on the front page all about Woods with multiple ones from 5 years back raised up by the bloke pretending to be Woods
		
Click to expand...

Yep I reported it, be interested in seeing what action is taken. I thought bogus accounts were banned? Bring back Lord Lucan!!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			All of the supermarkets near me charge Â£1 to release them, inculding Morrisons. So simple, so effective. Yours must have been a local decision which I suspect they will regret soon enough.
		
Click to expand...

We have 2 fairly large Tesco stores in town..the one nearest the middle of town doesn't have a Â£1 control charge, the one near the outskirts does...
I can count on the thumbs of both feet the number of times I havent had a struggle either getting my quid in the slot, extracting the trolley from the line, returning it without having to use brute force or having to prise my quid out again....
Whoever designed them is a Knob!


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2018)

therod said:



			Yep I reported it, be interested in seeing what action is taken. I thought bogus accounts were banned? Bring back Lord Lucan!!
		
Click to expand...

Has he not got them all back up to show where people were wrong about him?


----------



## User20205 (Sep 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Has he not got them all back up to show where people were wrong about him?
		
Click to expand...

If it was a real person fair enough, but itâ€™s an account solely designed to troll, IMO. Iâ€™m suprised itâ€™s allowed


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 24, 2018)

Poxy strictly...

Fine with the 'main event'... Fill yer boots...
But the related spin offs... You can shove 'em...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2018)

therod said:



			Yep I reported it, be interested in seeing what action is taken. I thought bogus accounts were banned? Bring back Lord Lucan!!
		
Click to expand...

Reported it as well


----------



## User20205 (Sep 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Reported it as well
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t wear that button out homie


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2018)

Jeez all this fuss

We dont know who he is, he may be a duplicate account, he may not be, he is having a harmless little poke at some people who previously wrote TW off

The irony is that if you all ignored him, he would probably get bored and go away, but no you continue to reply and feed the fire.

If he breaks the rules then we will take action, but at the mo all he is doing is having a gloat

so you can stop reporting him now , we know OK


----------



## User20205 (Sep 24, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Jeez all this fuss

We dont know who he is, he may be a duplicate account, he may not be, he is having a harmless little poke at some people who previously wrote TW off

The irony is that if you all ignored him, he would probably get bored and go away, but no you continue to reply and feed the fire.

If he breaks the rules then we will take action, but at the mo all he is doing is having a gloat

so you can stop reporting him now , we know OK 

Click to expand...

Canâ€™t you see any hypocrisy? Deliberate trolling is not allowed, but the whole reason for this account is to troll. You give infractions for a variety of reasons, not all of them valid IMO. Me writing this is infraction-able, but you endorse a fake account thatâ€™s solely designed to troll. Mmmm smells fishy, are you tiger woods Phil??


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Reported it as well
		
Click to expand...

No surprise there


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 24, 2018)

It's only a forum FFS, lighten up, it's banter, just put him on ignore if you don't like his posts, along with me


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2018)

therod said:



			Canâ€™t you see any hypocrisy? Deliberate trolling is not allowed, but the whole reason for this account is to troll. You give infractions for a variety of reasons, not all of them valid IMO. Me writing this is infraction-able, but you endorse a fake account thatâ€™s solely designed to troll. Mmmm smells fishy, are you tiger woods Phil?? 

Click to expand...

No one likes a cry baby Rod ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## User20205 (Sep 24, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			No one likes a cry baby Rod ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Is phil off the hook now? My turn??ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ still, gives you a reason to get up in the morning, I like the attention


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 25, 2018)

therod said:



			Is phil off the hook now? My turn??ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ still, gives you a reason to get up in the morning, I like the attention 

Click to expand...

Blimey itâ€™s all Phil this & Phil that with you Rodney. 

You got it bad bro ðŸ˜


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Jeez all this fuss

We dont know who he is, he may be a duplicate account, he may not be, he is having a harmless little poke at some people who previously wrote TW off

The irony is that if you all ignored him, he would probably get bored and go away, but no you continue to reply and feed the fire.

If he breaks the rules then we will take action, but at the mo all he is doing is having a gloat

so you can stop reporting him now , we know OK 

Click to expand...


----------



## user2010 (Sep 25, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Jeez all this fuss

We dont know who he is, he may be a duplicate account, he may not be, he is having a harmless little poke at some people who previously wrote TW off

The irony is that if you all ignored him, he would probably get bored and go away, but no you continue to reply and feed the fire.

If he breaks the rules then we will take action, but at the mo all he is doing is having a gloat

so you can stop reporting him now , we know OK 

Click to expand...





The trouble is, as I see it, is that no matter how big or small the bait is, the usual suspects on here *HAVE* to have a nibble and express their opinion whether valid or not, instead of just ignoring it, just to keep their post count rolling along. Then when someone disagrees with their opinion it all kicks off and everyone goes to Google to find stats that back up their point of view.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 25, 2018)

Imurg said:



			We have 2 fairly large Tesco stores in town..the one nearest the middle of town doesn't have a Â£1 control charge, the one near the outskirts does...
I can count on the thumbs of both feet the number of times I havent had a struggle either getting my quid in the slot, extracting the trolley from the line, returning it without having to use brute force or having to prise my quid out again....
Whoever designed them is a Knob!
		
Click to expand...

?????? THat's Tesco's for ya. Never EVER had a problem anywhere else.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 25, 2018)

Latest style keyboard, (desktop and laptop). You have to give the keys a good whack to ensure they work when you press them. No touch typing.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 25, 2018)

Filthy smokers who think the outside is an ashtray and flick ash and discard the butt out the car window.


----------



## Slab (Sep 25, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Latest style keyboard, (desktop and laptop). You have to give the keys a good whack to ensure they work when you press them. No touch typing.
		
Click to expand...




Crazyface said:



			?????? THat's Tesco's for ya. Never EVER had a problem anywhere else.
		
Click to expand...

And aptly demonstrated by your '?' key getting stuck! Time for a new device (or user)


----------



## bobmac (Sep 25, 2018)

The use of verbs as nouns.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2018)

Ticketmaster.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 25, 2018)

High seas and strong winds ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 26, 2018)

Sports presenters, on tv or radio who don't know their job fully. There are certain ones, Georgie Bingham is a regular for this on Talksport, who get a name wrong, a key match wrong or equivalent. A little knowledge but not enough. The sky presenter on Sky news who interjects with sports news this morning has just talked about Tiger's old caddy being Steve Wilson. She even looked down and read it from a script FFS.

 If you are going to do the job then do it correctly. It's riled me for a while but I had my tablet handy this morning whilst it was still fresh.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 26, 2018)

using T instead of THE 

This can be heard everywhere.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 26, 2018)

Peoples choice of furniture not being what it once was.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 26, 2018)

Evil sisters (and mothers who should know better and keep their mouths shut after being given information).

I had a VERY BAD day yesterday. But the two bottles of wine and a nice indian meal last night has helped.


----------



## Piece (Sep 26, 2018)

Furniture or carpet sales. Is there ever a time when they are not on?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 26, 2018)

Pre-ordered Fifa 19 weeks ago from ShopTo, only last night they decide to tell me my card details are out of date on there (rather than telling me that when I placed the order). I have updated them but no idea if I'll get it on launch day now. *grumble*

Also, Derby County wearing a light grey third kit, when their home kit is white. We all know the purpose of a third kit is simply to sell more shirts to fleece fans, but at least PRETEND it serves a practical use by making it a different colour for god's sake.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 26, 2018)

Young footie players using double barrelled names. Clowns!!!!

Wright-Smith, you've got a lot to answer for!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 26, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Young footie players using double barrelled names. Clowns!!!!

Wright-Smith, you've got a lot to answer for!
		
Click to expand...

Everyone using double barrelled names . That is number one into Room 101 if I ever get on the show.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sports presenters, on tv or radio who don't know their job fully. There are certain ones, Georgie Bingham is a regular for this on Talksport, who get a name wrong, a key match wrong or equivalent. A little knowledge but not enough. The sky presenter on Sky news who interjects with sports news this morning has just talked about Tiger's old caddy being Steve Wilson. She even looked down and read it from a script FFS.

If you are going to do the job then do it correctly. It's riled me for a while but I had my tablet handy this morning whilst it was still fresh.
		
Click to expand...


Having worked for Sky as a freelance presenter, this is a major issue with producers and script writers at Isleworth.  Most of the on-screen ones are faces with no talent outside of doing their make-up, reading an autocue and shagging a senior manager (allegedly).

I was at the first NFL game at Wembley that Sky covered in 2007 and standing with the other regular presenters on the field.  One of the Sky Sports News presenters came up and asked which team was which.   Quick as a flash, Mike Carlson from the BBC replied "Miami have NY on their helmets as it represents their owner".  The clown then went off and said that on air ignoring the fact the Dolphins were standing right behind him.  We did all have a good laugh at that one before Nick Halling and I had to try and clean up their mess on air.


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 26, 2018)

People that wheel those tiny bags around like its a big suitcase....FFS just pick it up and carry it


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2018)

Highland council garden bin collection refusing to take the fallen apples off the tree's in the Garden as its food waste and should go in the food waste bin.... food waste bin is about a foot sq and the garden is 4ft by 2ft sq


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 26, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			People that wheel those tiny bags around like its a big suitcase....FFS just pick it up and carry it
		
Click to expand...

Wait til your old, you're love those wheels then!


----------



## Tongo (Sep 26, 2018)

Teed off early this morning (only one pair in front) only to reach the 10th tee to discover 4 or 5 groups already on the 10th, 11th and 12th holes as they obviously didnt want to wait on the first. Not impressed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2018)

Tongo said:



			Teed off early this morning (only one pair in front) only to reach the 10th tee to discover 4 or 5 groups already on the 10th, 11th and 12th holes as they obviously didnt want to wait on the first. Not impressed.
		
Click to expand...

Does your club not have a rule about starting on the 10th or before a set time?


----------



## Tongo (Sep 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Does your club not have a rule about starting on the 10th or before a set time?
		
Click to expand...

I was a visitor so i dont know what the score is! Neither the 1st or 10th tees are in direct sight of the clubhouse so i wonder whether any rules are ignored.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Pre-ordered Fifa 19 weeks ago from ShopTo, only last night they decide to tell me my card details are out of date on there (rather than telling me that when I placed the order). I have updated them but no idea if I'll get it on launch day now. *grumble*
		
Click to expand...

Blimey are 12 year olds allowed bank cards now?!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2018)

You can buy it in Asda over the counter today. Trouble is, you have to be old enough to drive there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 26, 2018)

Car insurance renewal time.


----------



## Dando (Sep 26, 2018)

Been waiting 6 weeks for a delivery date for my new car to find out that itâ€™s scheduled for 10th October.... when Iâ€™m on holiday!

Also as itâ€™s the new shape they canâ€™t  fit the tow bar I wanted as they havenâ€™t released the accessories for it yet


----------



## bobmac (Sep 26, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Car insurance renewal time.
		
Click to expand...

QUIDCO and Uswitch are your friend


----------



## Dando (Sep 26, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Car insurance renewal time.
		
Click to expand...

I get my other half, step daughter, mother in law and parents asking me to sort thereâ€™s out as well my own! 

Apparently because I work in Insurance I understand it better! Itâ€™s motor insurance, not brain surgery


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2018)

Sales men who reject their new rep mobile due to a very slight kerb mark on one alloy, and then bring their car in 2 weeks later, and every alloy has been kerbed.

The car he returned was battered. I wanted to give his new car a smack with a hammer, as that is obviously how he likes his cars.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 26, 2018)

bobmac said:



			QUIDCO and Uswitch are your friend 

Click to expand...

Well the meerkats definitely aren't, Â£11 grand for an '07 plate Subaru.... oh, and you'll need to have a box fitted.


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Sales men who reject their new rep mobile due to a very slight kerb mark on one alloy, and then bring their car in 2 weeks later, and every alloy has been kerbed.

The car he returned was battered. I wanted to give his new car a smack with a hammer, as that is obviously how he likes his cars.
		
Click to expand...

 Reminds me off the Father Ted episode when he had the slighest ding on the car, and trying to get it out ended  up hammering it into a wreck..


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 26, 2018)

bobmac said:



			The use of verbs as nouns.



Click to expand...

V Easy, for you


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Everyone using double barrelled names . That is number one into Room 101 if I ever get on the show.
		
Click to expand...

Oh thank God we're back in sync !!!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 26, 2018)

THe wife having one of her mates get togethers at our' Me cooking for them and looking forward to a nice eveing in front og=f  thr Tv figuring out kodi, and them decamping to the sitting room leqabing me here on the laptop spening money of e bay, lambasking MTFC 's useless manger and getting ever so hissed on Pecorino wine. Well the last bit is ok...LOL


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 27, 2018)

People who type poorly to pretend they're drunk.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 27, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well the meerkats definitely aren't, Â£11 grand for an '07 plate Subaru.... oh, and you'll need to have a box fitted. 

Click to expand...

You should drive more carefully


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Blimey are 12 year olds allowed bank cards now?!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

No need to be jealous of my youthful hand-eye co-ordination old man.


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2018)

These celeb selfies that are taken using the mirror. All you have is an unnatural pose and a large phone in the pic


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2018)

Piece said:



			These celeb selfies that are taken using the mirror. All you have is an unnatural pose and a large phone in the pic 

Click to expand...

Don't forget the flash that usually goes off as well. Why don't they just get someone to take the picture for them? You then lose the flash, the phone, the odd stance, the face looking at the phone to see if they are in shot.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			No need to be jealous of my youthful hand-eye co-ordination old man. 

Click to expand...

Hope you have a good day at school young fella! Treat yourself to a game of Fortnight later!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Hope you have a good day at school young fella! Treat yourself to a game of Fortnight later!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I've never played that to be fair. The game I play most at the moment is Everybody's Golf! I have bought a football game every year since Fifa 96 though so I'm not about to stop now.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Hope you have a good day at school young fella! Treat yourself to a game of Fortnight later!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Fortnite is for kids, PUBG is for grown ups ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Captainron (Sep 27, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			You should drive more carefully

Click to expand...

Or grow out of the silly boy racer cars. A man of your age should be in a Volvo


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Fortnite is for kids, PUBG is for grown ups ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I've been told to download FN Season 6 today!!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 27, 2018)

Piece said:



			I've been told to download FN Season 6 today!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I deleted Fortnite ages ago, got down to the last few players lots of times but I couldnt compete with 10 year old kids building castles in 3 seconds ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 27, 2018)

Illiterate dog walkers...

I mean... ALL dogs to be on a lead...
And, NO dogs on the beach... 
Shouldn't be too difficult to comprehend...


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2018)

people who are more than happy for their 3 cats to crap in your Garden every day , but when you let your dog go in their's just once they don't like it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 27, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			people who are more than happy for their 3 cats to crap in your Garden every day , but when you let your dog go in their's just once they don't like it

Click to expand...

You try controlling where your cat does itâ€™s business,  if itâ€™s a cat with access to the outside world, it will go where it pleases and thereâ€™s nowt you can do about it.

Dogs you can train and of course you pick up the stuff afterwards , 

Cats: no idea where they go


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 27, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You try controlling where your cat does itâ€™s business,  if itâ€™s a cat with access to the outside world, it will go where it pleases and thereâ€™s nowt you can do about it.

Dogs you can train and of course you pick up the stuff afterwards ,

Cats: no idea where they go
		
Click to expand...

Thats why you have a dog with free garden access via a dog flap. Cats wont dare come in the garden once they've just escaped alive


----------



## Dando (Sep 27, 2018)

Celebrities being left off speeding tickets!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Thats why you have a dog with free garden access via a dog flap. Cats wont dare come in the garden once they've just escaped alive

Click to expand...

two german pointers patrolling the perimeter, but the buggers still come in at night while my two are asleep


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 27, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You try controlling where your cat does itâ€™s business,  if itâ€™s a cat with access to the outside world, it will go where it pleases and thereâ€™s nowt you can do about it.

Dogs you can train and of course you pick up the stuff afterwards ,

Cats: no idea where they go
		
Click to expand...

And cats normally bury their 'business', unlike dogs!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			people who are more than happy for their 3 cats to crap in your Garden every day , but when you let your dog go in their's just once they don't like it

Click to expand...

This. It's cat city around here and several are using our front gardens despite sonic alarms, lion dung and other deterrents. The neighbours get very sniffy when HID lobs it back towards their garden, especially when she see which cat is doing it's business at the time


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 27, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			And cats normally bury their 'business', unlike dogs!
		
Click to expand...

Not my way, they leave if in the grass or shrubbery just for me to put my hands in it.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 27, 2018)

Buying a dyson cordless something. Silly money. Really silly. And then the attachment that I really need is another Â£30. Really? Can this not be thrown in for zip? I have spent the gdp of a small country on this thing.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I deleted Fortnite ages ago, got down to the last few players lots of times but I couldnt compete with 10 year old kids building castles in 3 seconds ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Watch my son playing online with his mates and the speed that they construct towers is insane.  It takes me ages to work out which buttons to press.  Forza Horizon 4 is out next week, so he's getting kicked off of the Xbox


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 28, 2018)

people who dont say thank you, or smile, or acknowledge you when you hold a door open for them or stand back to let them through.... if you're one of those people you can f right off and learn some manners.


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

Women who take offence when said doors are opened for them!


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

Golf commentators who talk about holes-in-one.
In my mind it has to be hole-in-ones as two holes-in-one is just impossible.


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

When a golfball horseshoes out of the cup, straight back at the golfer, and it's described as a 360Âº .................................... when it just isn't, it's a 180Âº!!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			Golf commentators who talk about holes-in-one.
In my mind it has to be hole-in-ones as two holes-in-one is just impossible.
		
Click to expand...

Well sadly you're wrong, it's holes in one. Just as the plural of surgeon general is surgeons general.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			When a golfball horseshoes out of the cup, straight back at the golfer, and it's described as a 360Âº .................................... when it just isn't, it's a 180Âº!!
		
Click to expand...

Geometry isn't my strong suit by I would say it's a 360.

180 would be straight on leaving the hole directly between the player and the ball.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm with Slime.
A 360 has to go all the way around the hole and carry in in the original direction..


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2018)

How many degrees would it have to travel to come back to the player??
360 in a full circle?? 180 would see it behind the hole ?


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I'm with Slime.
A 360 has to go all the way around the hole and carry in in the original direction..
		
Click to expand...

That would be a 540?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2018)

Scientifically speaking, it's probably somewhere between 180 and 360 degres... It almost certainly isn't a full 360 and it definitely isn't a 180.

See my picture labelled with the angles and with a rough ball direction in green to show the direction of the ball circumnavigating the hole and how it travels through the angles on the circle. In my case it enters around 30 degrees and leaves at about 290 so it would be a 260 degree turn.


But we use 180 figuratively to mean a reversal, which is why people say 180. They're applying a figurative notion to reality incorrectly.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Scientifically speaking, it's probably somewhere between 180 and 360 degres... It almost certainly isn't a full 360 and it definitely isn't a 180.

See my picture labelled with the angles and with a rough ball direction in green to show the direction of the ball circumnavigating the hole and how it travels through the angles on the circle. In my case it enters around 30 degrees and leaves at about 290 so it would be a 260 degree turn.


But we use 180 figuratively to mean a reversal, which is why people say 180. They're applying a figurative notion to reality incorrectly.
		
Click to expand...

Did u draw the diagram?? Thatâ€™s dedication. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2018)

therod said:



			That would be a 540?
		
Click to expand...

If the ball is going from A to B and performs a lap of the hole on the way then surely it's moved through 360Â° as it's now carrying on in the same direction..


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2018)

therod said:



			Did u draw the diagram?? Thatâ€™s dedication. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I did indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 28, 2018)

Imurg said:



			If the ball is going from A to B and performs a lap of the hole on the way then surely it's moved through 360Â° as it's now carrying on in the same direction..
		
Click to expand...

How many degrees in  a circle?

If the ball returns (give or take) to where it first hit the lip it has completed a circle I.e
 360 degrees.


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			How many degrees in  a circle?

If the ball returns (give or take) to where it first hit the lip it has completed a circle I.e
360 degrees.
		
Click to expand...

So which direction would the ball end up going after a 90Âº lip out?
Work that out, then go another 90Âº.


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Well sadly you're wrong, it's holes in one. Just as the plural of surgeon general is surgeons general.
		
Click to expand...

If someone get two holes-in-one, that's two holes in one shot .......................... not possible in my head.
The plural of merry-go-round is merry-go-rounds.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			So which direction would the ball end up going after a 90Âº lip out?
Work that out, then go another 90Âº.
		
Click to expand...

Left. As per my diagram.


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			So which direction would the ball end up going after a 90Âº lip out?
Work that out, then go another 90Âº.
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			Left. As per my diagram.
		
Click to expand...

So what if the ball went 90Âº right?


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 28, 2018)

People pushing to get off the tube first to then take the stairs 1 at a time blocking everyone else who is in a rush


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 28, 2018)

People walking down the street engrossed in their mobiles and getting in the way .... There should be a rule that I can smash the phone out of your hand and stamp on it


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			So which direction would the ball end up going after a 90Âº lip out?
Work that out, then go another 90Âº.
		
Click to expand...

90 degrees = left
180 degrees = straight on
270 degrees = right 
360 degrees = back at you

Blimey  I thought my understanding of the of geometry  wasn't great but you are  having "a 'mare".


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			So what if the ball went 90Âº right?
		
Click to expand...

270.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 28, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			People walking down the street engrossed in their mobiles and getting in the way .... There should be a rule that I can smash the phone out of your hand and stamp on it
		
Click to expand...



'Phone zombies...â€¦.a 21st Century plague.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Quadruple bogeys and bunkers


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			People walking down the street engrossed in their mobiles and getting in the way .... There should be a rule that I can smash the phone out of your hand and stamp on it
		
Click to expand...

There is, just you go right ahead and do it.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 28, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			...*it definitely isn't a 180.*
...
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes it is! Offset (left or right) by something approxinately the width of the hole!

To confirm, go find a protractor (if such things can be found these days) and place the straight edge *across* the hole (so that the 90 degree line is in the direction of the ball). Note where the 'zero' line is pointing (90 degrees left of the ball's original direction). A further 90 degrees, equating to the 'horseshoe' (= direction changed 180 degrees in total, position offset by about the width of the hole!) would mean the ball is travelling back in the direction it came from!

Edit. As per Slime's explanation!


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			90 degrees = left
180 degrees = straight on
270 degrees = right
360 degrees = back at you
Blimey  I thought my understanding of the of geometry  wasn't great but you are  having "a 'mare".
		
Click to expand...

So, a ball can't turn 90Âº right ....................... interesting.





Kellfire said:



			270.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, 90Âº.


If you're walk a few feet due north and turn to face due east, how many degrees is that? It's 90Âº.
If you then turn another 90Âº to the right, you're now facing due south after turning a total of 180Âº and you're facing the direction you came from.
It really is that simple in my head.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2018)

Christ is this still going on 

its pretty simple isnt it

If a ball goes round round the hole then it travels round 360 degrees of the hole "BUT" its direction of travel changes by 180 degress


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Christ is this still going on

its pretty simple isnt it

If a ball goes round round the hole then it travels round 360 degrees of the hole "BUT" its direction of travel changes by 180 degress
		
Click to expand...

So we agree, it's done a 180Âº horseshoe ....................... glad you cleared that up .
Oh, and it doesn't travel round 360Âº of the hole, it would then have to go in at the front and come out of the hole at exactly the same spot it entered.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 28, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			Oh yes it is! Offset (left or right) by something approxinately the width of the hole!

To confirm, go find a protractor (if such things can be found these days) and place the straight edge *across* the hole (so that the 90 degree line is in the direction of the ball). Note where the 'zero' line is pointing (90 degrees left of the ball's original direction). A further 90 degrees, equating to the 'horseshoe' (= direction changed 180 degrees in total, position offset by about the width of the hole!) would mean the ball is travelling back in the direction it came from!

Edit. As per Slime's explanation!
		
Click to expand...

Absolute tosh!

Why would the 90 degrees line represent the direction of the ball?

90 degrees  represents  a right angle not a straight line.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 28, 2018)

For the purposes of calculating the angle of the direction of the ball's travel it would be  assumed that it entered the circle (cup) from 0 degrees. 

Therefore, a left turn equates 90 degrees, straight on is 180 and a right turn  270. 

That leaves 360 for a complete circuit.

I recommend using a complete protractor to assist in the calculation rather than the more common semi-protractor.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 28, 2018)

Please shoot me, in the head preferably. 
^^^this kind of stuff makes me wanna end it all


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			For the purposes of calculating the angle of the direction of the ball's travel it would be  assumed that it entered the circle (cup) from 0 degrees.

Therefore, a left turn equates 90 degrees, straight on is 180 and a right turn  270.

That leaves 360 for a complete circuit.

I recommend using a complete protractor to assist in the calculation rather than the more common semi-protractor.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong, just wrong.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			When a golfball horseshoes out of the cup, straight back at the golfer, and it's described as a 360Âº .................................... when it just isn't, it's a 180Âº!!
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			Well sadly you're wrong, it's holes in one. Just as the plural of surgeon general is surgeons general.
		
Click to expand...




MetalMickie said:



			Geometry isn't my strong suit by I would say it's a 360.

180 would be straight on leaving the hole directly between the player and the ball.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			I'm with Slime.
A 360 has to go all the way around the hole and carry in in the original direction..
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			How many degrees would it have to travel to come back to the player??
360 in a full circle?? 180 would see it behind the hole ?
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			That would be a 540?
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			Scientifically speaking, it's probably somewhere between 180 and 360 degres... It almost certainly isn't a full 360 and it definitely isn't a 180.

See my picture labelled with the angles and with a rough ball direction in green to show the direction of the ball circumnavigating the hole and how it travels through the angles on the circle. In my case it enters around 30 degrees and leaves at about 290 so it would be a 260 degree turn.


But we use 180 figuratively to mean a reversal, which is why people say 180. They're applying a figurative notion to reality incorrectly.
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			Did u draw the diagram?? Thatâ€™s dedication. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			I did indeed. 

Click to expand...




MetalMickie said:



			How many degrees in  a circle?

If the ball returns (give or take) to where it first hit the lip it has completed a circle I.e
360 degrees.
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			So which direction would the ball end up going after a 90Âº lip out?
Work that out, then go another 90Âº.
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			So which direction would the ball end up going after a 90Âº lip out?
Work that out, then go another 90Âº.
		
Click to expand...




MetalMickie said:



			90 degrees = left
180 degrees = straight on
270 degrees = right
360 degrees = back at you

Blimey  I thought my understanding of the of geometry  wasn't great but you are  having "a 'mare".
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			270.
		
Click to expand...




Foxholer said:



			Oh yes it is! Offset (left or right) by something approxinately the width of the hole!

To confirm, go find a protractor (if such things can be found these days) and place the straight edge *across* the hole (so that the 90 degree line is in the direction of the ball). Note where the 'zero' line is pointing (90 degrees left of the ball's original direction). A further 90 degrees, equating to the 'horseshoe' (= direction changed 180 degrees in total, position offset by about the width of the hole!) would mean the ball is travelling back in the direction it came from!

Edit. As per Slime's explanation!
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			So, a ball can't turn 90Âº right ....................... interesting.





Nope, 90Âº.


If you're walk a few feet due north and turn to face due east, how many degrees is that? It's 90Âº.
If you then turn another 90Âº to the right, you're now facing due south after turning a total of 180Âº and you're facing the direction you came from.
It really is that simple in my head.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Christ is this still going on

its pretty simple isnt it

If a ball goes round round the hole then it travels round 360 degrees of the hole "BUT" its direction of travel changes by 180 degress
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			So we agree, it's done a 180Âº horseshoe ....................... glad you cleared that up .
Oh, and it doesn't travel round 360Âº of the hole, it would then have to go in at the front and come out of the hole at exactly the same spot it entered.
		
Click to expand...




MetalMickie said:



			Absolute tosh!

Why would the 90 degrees line represent the direction of the ball?

90 degrees  represents  a right angle not a straight line.
		
Click to expand...




MetalMickie said:



			For the purposes of calculating the angle of the direction of the ball's travel it would be  assumed that it entered the circle (cup) from 0 degrees.

Therefore, a left turn equates 90 degrees, straight on is 180 and a right turn  270.

That leaves 360 for a complete circuit.

I recommend using a complete protractor to assist in the calculation rather than the more common semi-protractor.
		
Click to expand...






PATHETIC.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 28, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			PATHETIC.

Click to expand...

Don't be so harsh on yourself


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Letâ€™s just stick with lipped out or horseshoe ðŸ˜


----------



## user2010 (Sep 28, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Letâ€™s just stick with lipped out or horseshoe ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...


A much better solution to the pointless, childish bickering, don't you think?


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 28, 2018)

therod said:



			Please shoot me, in the head preferably.
^^^this kind of stuff makes me wanna end it all

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ That's how I feel when I stray into the rules section


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			A much better solution to the pointless, childish bickering, don't you think?

Click to expand...

..................... because you never do pointless or childish, do you. 
Oh, you couldn't make it up!


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 29, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			How many degrees in  a circle?

If the ball returns (give or take) to where it first hit the lip it has completed a circle I.e
360 degrees.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! But it hasn't 'completed a circle'! Ir has only 'completed an about face', which is half a circle. A full circle would have the ball travelling in the same direction as it was struck - not in the reverse direction (aka horseshoe)!


MetalMickie said:



			Absolute tosh!

Why would the 90 degrees line represent the direction of the ball?

90 degrees  represents  a right angle not a straight line.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should actually look at a (180 degree) protractor to see what I mean. You don't seem to have grasped my (possibly not crystal clear) explanation.
Here's one https://www.discountedstationery.co...SHcfh6pKWiXEKiUcPaYIr0CmLnq1xVXMaAoUlEALw_wcB

Ball initially travels along (centre to) (+)90 degree, and ends up 'horseshoeing'  - reversing direction - so (offset by hole width) parallel to centre to -90 degree line - which is a 180 degree change of direction. 360 degrees would have ball making a complete circle, subsequently travelling in same direction as originally!

Here's a 360 degree protractor that might clarify if the '180 degree' one requires too much imagination (no criticism intended). 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003JMJ...t=&hvlocphy=9045844&hvtargid=pla-475870124287

As seen in the pic, ball can be considered to be travelling on 'centre to 270 of outer markings line'. After horseshoe, it's traveling on 90 degree of outside markings - a 180 degree change of direction.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Just make the holes bigger so that it wonâ€™t lip out. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
(Please donâ€™t give me an infraction)ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 29, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Just make the holes bigger so that it wonâ€™t lip out. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
(Please donâ€™t give me an infraction)ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Tempted, but Iâ€™ll let you off as Iâ€™m playing with you on Tuesday ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚


----------



## shortgame (Sep 30, 2018)

Well that's irritating - seeing I had 3 unread pages in this thread only to see 90% of the posts were about horseshoed putts ðŸ˜©


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 30, 2018)

A thread about things going round in circles. Unlike most of the recurring threads here which continually go round in circles.


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2018)

Players touching fists, even when they've just lost a hole.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 30, 2018)

Lovely day, non qualifier â€œfunâ€ comp foursomes. Jog on. Just here for the Ryder cup.


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2018)

Not being able to play golf due to a bad shoulder so I went to the range to practice my chipping and somehow managed to hurt my hand.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 30, 2018)

I woke up this morning feeling sick. I've slept most of the day and woke up about 20 minutes ago. Turned on the tv, Ryder Cup has been won. Missed the whole lot . There isn't really an emoji to cover this.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I woke up this morning feeling sick. I've slept most of the day and woke up about 20 minutes ago. Turned on the tv, Ryder Cup has been won. Missed the whole lot . There isn't really an emoji to cover this.
		
Click to expand...


Watch the highlights on BBC2 tonight at 7-30pm then.


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2018)

Threads that turn into a childish bickerfest.


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2018)

Misplaced and/or unnecessary sarcasm.


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2018)

The sudden proliferation on various social media platforms of
"What happens to the Ryder Cup after we leave the EU?"

Guess thinking before posting is not an option these days...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow hadn't thought of that -   and teams would not be able to enter the European Cup (or whatever its now called) either.  Not that's going to bother Man Utd next season  ;-)

Just stupid on-line clickbait.     Like most of the stuff the Mail On-Line does.  (Allegedly because I'd never read it of course)


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2018)

Shops that run special offers on items and then run out of them......


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 1, 2018)

Notification that the main route in/out of here will be shut AGAIN for HS2 works...
Another month of disruption, for commuters, in these parts...


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 1, 2018)

people that bang on about merge in turn being faster just so they can push in at the front


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 1, 2018)

People who whinge about merge in turn lanes just because they don't know how to use them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			people that bang on about merge in turn being faster just so they can push in at the front
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			People who whinge about merge in turn lanes just because they don't know how to use them.
		
Click to expand...

I feel just as strongly as one of you but history has shown that this never ends well, no one EVER changes their minds. Rather than have 5 pages of back and forth, END THIS NOW.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 1, 2018)

I would expect one of them to dutifully pull in and do the right thing whilst the other will carry on regardless until the last possible moment before stopping upsetting everyone else in the process with his selfishness.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 1, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I would expect one of them to dutifully pull in and do the right thing whilst the other will carry on regardless until the last possible moment before stopping upsetting everyone else in the process with his selfishness.
		
Click to expand...

*must not rise*


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2018)

Will not rise to an incorrect statement.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 1, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			people that bang on about merge in turn being faster just so they can push in at the front
		
Click to expand...

I agree that it's 'not faster'! Simply the proper way to merge!

It's the guys that want to push in 'out of turn' and the guys too frightened to merge that cause the problems imo. If the guys merging were 'conservative' and queued in turn (as oppposed to 'pushing in' then it would work a lot better imo - though there'll always be the occasional 'cheater'.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 2, 2018)

7 foot Rasta in a top hat that stands in front of you at a gig!


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 2, 2018)

1. People that stay sat down in their seat on the train until it has come to a complete stop before then sorting out their coat, bags, umbrellas etc and holding everyone else up

2.  people who get on the tube and stop just inside the door and turn around, leaving everyone else to then try and squeeze past them....move down the damn carriage!

(you'll notice a lot of my moans are commuting related)


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 2, 2018)

Seeing that people going to watch golf are dressed in full golf attire....just why? you're not playing.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 2, 2018)

People who are completely inept at their job, yet manage to stay in the role - mind blowing!


----------



## Slab (Oct 2, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Seeing that people going to watch golf are dressed in full golf attire....just why? you're not playing.
		
Click to expand...

When I've been to watch the only thing I wear that's different to playing is trainers instead of golf shoes. So I'm still in shorts & polo. Not sure what I could wear that would be different... maybe a foam letterbox or a sparkly number with all my mates dressed the same  

Oh and I generally don't wear a glove


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 2, 2018)

People that use their mobile phone on loud speaker to then hold it against their ear (holding it horizontal) to listen to what is being said. Just hold it and use it like a normal phone!


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 2, 2018)

Sitting on the train to have a smoker sit next to me who has obviously inhaled about 1000 fags just before getting on their short journey. Then opening a bottle of red wine just to full stink me out....


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Sitting on the train to have a smoker sit next to me who has obviously inhaled about 1000 fags just before getting on their short journey. Then opening a bottle of red wine just to full stink me out....
		
Click to expand...

Much the same thing happened to us on a 5 hour flight once. Only the guy had bad breath, smelled of sick ,poo, urine and garlic.
I quietly asked the stewardess to get moved and luckily there was spare seats.
But the guy ended up with 3 seats to himself.


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2018)

Charlie Nicholas.


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2018)

BBC's unashamed left wing bias.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 3, 2018)

BBC's unashamed right wing bias ...

And, the thought of having to listen to Zoe Ball of a morning...
Putting up with Gingernut has been bad enough...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			And, the thought of having to listen to Zoe Ball of a morning...
Putting up with Gingernut has been bad enough...
		
Click to expand...

We have R2 on at work in our factory. We will go to another station until 9.30 when she starts, too painful. Thankfully Ken will bring us back to R2 at 9.30, bring on Popmaster


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			BBC's unashamed right wing bias ...

And, the thought of having to listen to Zoe Ball of a morning...
Putting up with Gingernut has been bad enough...
		
Click to expand...

yep at least Ginger boxlax was on holiday 50 weeks of the year


----------



## Slab (Oct 3, 2018)

An unbiased BBC. Sort yerselves out, pick a side!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2018)

People who crash red lights....I hope they crash into a lampost...arrogant and impatient pond scum...


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2018)

Jazz hands because clapping causes anxiety


----------



## bobmac (Oct 3, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Jazz hands because clapping causes anxiety 

Click to expand...

They don't want to clap normally because that means they'd have to put their phone down.


----------



## Dando (Oct 3, 2018)

being stuck on a train outside Cannon Street due to "congestion." It must be a nightmare having all those unexpected trains turn up


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 3, 2018)

Dando said:



			being stuck on a train outside Cannon Street due to "congestion." It must be a nightmare having all those unexpected trains turn up
		
Click to expand...

Thoughts turn to that old train ad....."no traffic jams"    LOL...There is now !!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 3, 2018)

A bit irritated with myself [again!]...

Settled in to watch one of my all time favourite films, yesterday evening, for the first watch in probably a decade...
Some two and a half hours later I was left feeling totally underwhelmed...
Has my barometer, of what makes a great film, slipped that far with age ...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2018)

MS - I've done the same with my kids with some 80's classics that I grew up with. Some comedies, some blockbusters. They would usually leave the room shaking their heads after 20 minutes. On occasions I had to agree with them. Some stand the test of time, some really don't. It is the sets and CGI, or equivalent, that really don't stand up.


----------



## Junior (Oct 3, 2018)

The temporary security set up at Manchester Airport T1.  Crazy small for the amount of passengers that go through.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 3, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			A bit irritated with myself [again!]...

Settled in to watch one of my all time favourite films, yesterday evening, for the first watch in probably a decade...
Some two and a half hours later I was left feeling totally underwhelmed...
Has my barometer, of what makes a great film, slipped that far with age ...
		
Click to expand...

What film?!


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			What film?!
		
Click to expand...

Apocalypse Now...


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 3, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Apocalypse Now...
		
Click to expand...

I've never seen that but it's on my list of musts.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 3, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Jazz hands because clapping causes anxiety 

Click to expand...

Isn't that the deaf sign language for clapping? I thought it was used for deaf performers who couldn't hear applause.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I've never seen that but it's on my list of musts.
		
Click to expand...


It's still a very much to be watched film... Perhaps, for me, watching via Amazon, on a mere 55inches. was the issue...
It's a film that [perhaps] really needs the full on cinema 'experience'...


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Isn't that the deaf sign language for clapping? I thought it was used for deaf performers who couldn't hear applause.
		
Click to expand...

That is the case, but I think Amanda was referring to a news story that came out yesterday saying some college or something had adopted it as well because, as she said, 'clapping can cause anxiety' apparently. Words fail.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Isn't that the deaf sign language for clapping? I thought it was used for deaf performers who couldn't hear applause.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is but some university somewhere has adopted it because clapping can cause anxiety!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 3, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Yes it is but some university somewhere has adopted it because clapping can cause anxiety!
		
Click to expand...

Surely only for one handed people who feel left out?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 3, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Yes it is but some university somewhere has adopted it because clapping can cause anxiety!
		
Click to expand...

For people who are autistic but still want to attend. Not saying it's the right move, but if you're going to complain about it then the full reason should probably be stated.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			For people who are autistic but still want to attend. Not saying it's the right move, but if you're going to complain about it then the full reason should probably be stated.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh don't get me started on how many people are now on the "spectrum"...of course there are many genuine cases but it seems to be touted by every parent with a badly behaved child these days!


----------



## Piece (Oct 3, 2018)

Liberal use of the word 'anxiety' and what they think it means.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 3, 2018)

comment withdrawn as it's absolutely no one else's business.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 3, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Ahh don't get me started on how many people are now on the "spectrum"...of course there are many genuine cases but it seems to be touted by every parent with a badly behaved child these days!
		
Click to expand...

amen.... my wife is a teacher and every child has to have a label these days. It's not little Jonnys fault they have XYZ......no, they have bad parents.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 3, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			amen.... my wife is a teacher and every child has to have a label these days. It's not little Jonnys fault they have XYZ......no, they have bad parents.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's their bad teacher?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 3, 2018)

Golfers who throw banana skins on the course claiming "it will degrade".  Yeah in about three weeks it might.   My own course had a small hole dug around a sprinkler head whilst the greenkeeper was working on the watering system.   I watched two members, one of whom was a committee member, throw banana skins in said hole.     

Just course ignorant peasants and the sooner we are allowed to hunt these people with dogs the better.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Maybe it's their bad teacher?
		
Click to expand...

The seeds of bad behaviour are sown long before school age.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2018)

drivers who are unable to stay in their own lane going round a roundabout.


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2018)

People who simply don't understand how a roundabout actually works!
The number of people I see leaving a roundabout whilst still indicating right is beyond belief.
DON'T INDICATE RIGHT!
If everyone knew how to use a roundabout there'd be no need to ever indicate right.


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2018)

Thread after thread after thread reduced to something akin to playground bickering ........................ it makes me sad.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2018)

Slime said:



			Thread after thread after thread reduced to something akin to playground bickering ........................ it makes me sad.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have the energy to keep going on and on and on and on to prove I'm right and anyone who disagrees is wrong - and needs telling that repeatedly. It must be so tiring.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

Blimey the roads must be full of irritated angry drivers - and commuting sounds like hell

So are drivers become worse and people less aware of others or are we as a society becoming less tolerant to others actions ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 3, 2018)

Eagles tickets pre sale email... starting at a minimum of Â£245 per person!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 3, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			For people who are autistic but still want to attend. Not saying it's the right move, but if you're going to complain about it then the full reason should probably be stated.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-45729031

Interestingly the student involved doesn't think it's the right move.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 3, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-45729031

Interestingly the student involved doesn't think it's the right move.
		
Click to expand...

Nor do I. But I can't argue with them trying something different and trying to be more inclusive.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 3, 2018)

EDF keep pestering me to get a smart meter


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 4, 2018)

A club near me having a known cheat become its club captain because three of his mates including the previous captain were on the committee and no-one was prepared to stand against him.   All they do is moan about him behind his back.   Grow a pair.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 4, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Eagles tickets pre sale email... starting at a minimum of Â£245 per person!!! 

Click to expand...

Wow - thatâ€™s steep


----------



## Slab (Oct 4, 2018)

Numpties at the (all grass) driving range who take a bay upwind and then spray huge divots that cover the players in the next two bays (& don't even acknowledge what they're doing)


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2018)

Getting a massive stone chip in my windscreen. I have not had one of these for years, and then I get a new (to me) car, and wallop.


----------



## Don Barzini (Oct 4, 2018)

Slime said:



			Thread after thread after thread reduced to something akin to playground bickering ........................ it makes me sad.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah well you would say that because you're a big stinky poo poo head.

(Just in case - )


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 4, 2018)

Thursdays at "work"


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Yeah well you would say that because you're a big stinky poo poo head.

(Just in case - )
		
Click to expand...

Top retort, sir ....................... top retort.


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2018)

people who walk along a packed street, in the City, in rush hour, and suddenly dart in front of you because they don't want to step on one of the many drain/service covers in the pavement.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 4, 2018)

People driving large cars, and have no awareness of whatâ€™s around them or how big their car really is compared to the bus that got through that gap


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2018)

Unpacking the golf trolley at the club, ready for the round, only to find one of the wheels has sheared off!


----------



## Wolf (Oct 5, 2018)

Going through the McDonald's drive through at 520am this morning to get a much needed coffee and some porridge so you can start the work day right, placing your order at the first window then driving round to payment window only to remember your wallet is on the kitchen table at home


----------



## Dando (Oct 5, 2018)

being the only one from your team of 6 still in the office. 
cant complain too much as I am off on holiday on sunday for a week,


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 5, 2018)

People riding electric scooters in the road. Especially first thing in the morning when tis dakr and they dont bother with lights or even light coloured clothing.....


----------



## Wilson (Oct 5, 2018)

People who are inept at their job, and then try to deflect blame onto you, I've just wasted 2hrs of my day making you look stupid, to then get a pathetic attempt at an apology.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2018)

fools on bikes riding the wrong way up one way streets on the pavement, who then get abusive because you nearly took them out as you pulled out of a car park.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 5, 2018)

Overrated old American middle of the road rockers charging Â£ 245 for tickets.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 5, 2018)

Comedians on Mock the Week who have to keep looking down at their scripts during the show.   Be more professional... please.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 6, 2018)

My one for the day, one of my duty managers left me a handover in our diary this morning at work asking if I could print out some documentation for him, next to where he wrote it is the document already printed a post it note stating for the attention of (insert his name here)


----------



## Slime (Oct 6, 2018)

The number of companies advertising on TV whose phone number apparently begins with a letter!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2018)

Cafes trying to be fancy by putting vegetables in cakes. I don't want parsnips, sweet potatoes, potatoes or any other type of veg in a cake. Leave my cake alone!


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 6, 2018)

Starbucks overcharging when paying through the App.  2nd time this month


----------



## Slime (Oct 6, 2018)

Being told I'm out of date because I carry cash, rather than cards.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 6, 2018)

The torrential rain that arrived right in the middle of one of our major competitions when I was going really well through nine holes.    I don't give a monkeys if the course needs it or not right now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Slime said:



			Being told I'm out of date because I carry cash, rather than cards.
		
Click to expand...

Seemingly cards are getting out of date now, they're using their phones APPS now


----------



## Slime (Oct 6, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Seemingly cards are getting out of date now, they're using their phones APPS now 

Click to expand...

Again, I'm told I'm behind the times because I use my mobile as a phone!
How weird am I?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 6, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cafes trying to be fancy by putting vegetables in cakes. I don't want parsnips, sweet potatoes, potatoes or any other type of veg in a cake. Leave my cake alone!
		
Click to expand...

Steer clear of Chinese moon cake. It has hard boiled egg yokes in it. Horrible stuff.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Just walked into spoons for a burger before going on to the beer festival and there is a Christmas tree erected. There is a sign next to it encouraging you to book your Christmas dinner.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 6, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Just walked into spoons for a burger before going on to the beer festival and there is a Christmas tree erected. There is a sign next to it encouraging you to book your Christmas dinner.
		
Click to expand...

Went shopping at Bluewater the other day with the Mrs and loads of shops were putting up there Christmas decorations, absolutely ridiculous


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 6, 2018)

Blokes with high maintenance hair cuts. Especially beardy blokes. Mens suits with stupid short jackets. Weddings where all the blokes wear the same suits, and all the ladies wear the same dress. 

Yep, sat in a bar watching peasants.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 6, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Just walked into spoons for a burger before going on to the beer festival and there is a Christmas tree erected. There is a sign next to it encouraging you to book your Christmas dinner.
		
Click to expand...

Merry Christmas Srixon 1.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 6, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Went shopping at Bluewater the other day with the Mrs and loads of shops were putting up there Christmas decorations, absolutely ridiculous
		
Click to expand...


They should at least wait until after Guy Fawkes night, preferably until the start of Advent.

Donâ€™t get Imurg started on this, weâ€™ll have to find somewhere to defuse him safely ðŸ˜‚


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Slime said:



			Again, I'm told I'm behind the times because I use my mobile as a phone!
How weird am I?  

Click to expand...

Have a listen to Chris Farlowe singing Out of Time, cracking number, from the 60s I think  Check out the 1986 version on YouTube looks like Tashyboy on the drums


----------



## Wolf (Oct 6, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They should at least wait until after Guy Fawkes night, preferably until the start of Advent.

Donâ€™t get Imurg started on this, weâ€™ll have to find somewhere to defuse him safely ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, start of advent, still plenty of time to fleece us of hard earned cash.... Mind you don't get me started on the fact sales now start 24th December meaning you spend Christmas day annoyed that 24hrs earlier you sold your soul to buy the latest fad for one of the kids or mrs that you could order on Christmas day for next to nothing....


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2018)

As no-one knows when Christmas day actually is, you can have it whenever you want


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 6, 2018)

I went to a fantastic Xmas party years back on 25th June.  Decorations, Xmas songs, mistletoe the works - tremendous idea and we were still outside singing carols at 9.45 in the evening.  

But now, Xmas decorations and music can start on December 1st and not before.   Little Shark's birthday is 30th November so that takes priority first.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2018)

Fulham FC


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 7, 2018)

Re-seal (allegedly) food packages/bags. Those plastic strips where the thin one fits in a groove in the thick one. They never flipping line up and take an age to finally get precise enough to re-seal. Do my head in - and that's EVERY day!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 7, 2018)

M25 variable limit. 40 mph. Ha. A dream. Then they flash up to 50. Ha. Still haven't moved.


----------



## Dando (Oct 8, 2018)

Being on holiday and forgetting to switch the alarm off on your phone.
Mrs Dando wasnâ€™t happy


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 8, 2018)

My mother in law phones my Mrs every single day, normally twice at least..... she also texts and whatsapp generally just to be nosey and to keep tabs on her.

My Mrs will generally not answer now as its always pointless drivel, but the mother in law will call another 4-8 times just in case normally within a 10 minute period.

Over the weekend the normal routine was adhered to but this time because she didnt answer she turned up on the door step to make sure she was ok.

This has been happening for years, despite her asking her to cut it out on numerous occasions.

Not sure what to do now.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 8, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			My mother in law phones my Mrs every single day, normally twice at least..... she also texts and whatsapp generally just to be nosey and to keep tabs on her.

My Mrs will generally not answer now as its always pointless drivel, but the mother in law will call another 4-8 times just in case normally within a 10 minute period.

Over the weekend the normal routine was adhered to but this time because she didnt answer she turned up on the door step to make sure she was ok.

This has been happening for years, despite her asking her to cut it out on numerous occasions.

*Not sure what to do now*.
		
Click to expand...

Move house and don't give her the address


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Oct 8, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			My mother in law phones my Mrs every single day, normally twice at least..... she also texts and whatsapp generally just to be nosey and to keep tabs on her.

My Mrs will generally not answer now as its always pointless drivel, but the mother in law will call another 4-8 times just in case normally within a 10 minute period.

Over the weekend the normal routine was adhered to but this time because she didnt answer she turned up on the door step to make sure she was ok.

This has been happening for years, despite her asking her to cut it out on numerous occasions.

Not sure what to do now.
		
Click to expand...

Buy a doorbell with a camera; and when she rings the bell and you can see it is her - don't answer


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 8, 2018)

Scoobiesnax said:



			Buy a doorbell with a camera; and when she rings the bell and you can see it is her - don't answer 

Click to expand...

Honestly, she'd just walk around and stand at the patio doors..... It's like dealing with Mike Myers (and not the funny shagadelic one)


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 8, 2018)

Getting to an empty McDonalds drive through in lane 1, waiting a minute, someone else pulling into lane 2 and they get served first.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 8, 2018)

Having to do the the sales managers job for them because they haven't bothered then being the one that gets the grief for them not bothering...... is it to early in the week to tell a regional business manager to do one!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 8, 2018)

people in 4X4's who drive straight past a passing spot and who won't move off the road, to let a car past they should have waited for.


----------



## Slab (Oct 8, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Getting to an empty McDonalds drive through in lane 1, waiting a minute, someone else pulling into lane 2 and they get served first.
		
Click to expand...

I'll add in-store self-ordering McD's
Sure we can order (& even pay) on screen but no one get their bloomin order


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 8, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			My mother in law phones my Mrs every single day, normally twice at least..... she also texts and whatsapp generally just to be nosey and to keep tabs on her.

My Mrs will generally not answer now as its always pointless drivel, but the mother in law will call another 4-8 times just in case normally within a 10 minute period.

Over the weekend the normal routine was adhered to but this time because she didnt answer she turned up on the door step to make sure she was ok.

This has been happening for years, despite her asking her to cut it out on numerous occasions.

Not sure what to do now.
		
Click to expand...

I get The Telegraph on a Saturday and I think there was a letter similar to this to Graham Norton, he is surprisingly good as an Agony Aunt by the way. He told them that, in this instance, your wife needs to have a frank discussion with her mother. Lay down some rules. Tell her they will still speak but not as frequently or obsessively. She needs to be honest and straight. Good luck.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2018)

Complete numpties who turn up at Sunday League footy looking for a fight. And the refs that refuse to send them off for some reason. This clown on the opposition yesterday could have broken my mate's ankle with a studs up sliding challenge, only picked up a yellow for it, by my count he should have already had two yellows before that. He then elbowed someone in the back as well and got away with that, his team just subbed him off before half time to save face. Ridiculous.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Complete numpties who turn up at Sunday League footy looking for a fight. And the refs that refuse to send them off for some reason. This clown on the opposition yesterday could have broken my mate's ankle with a studs up sliding challenge, only picked up a yellow for it, by my count he should have already had two yellows before that. He then elbowed someone in the back as well and got away with that, his team just subbed him off before half time to save face. Ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I remember playing in match when one of the opposition headbutted one of our defenders, we quite rightly went mad but the ref decided a yellow was appropriate. Again we went mad and the ref still didn't want to send him off but he voluntarily walked off as he realised he was in the wrong.

Did see some disgraceful stuff playing sunday league.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 8, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			I remember playing in match when one of the opposition headbutted one of our defenders, we quite rightly went mad but the ref decided a yellow was appropriate. Again we went mad and the ref still didn't want to send him off but he voluntarily walked off as he realised he was in the wrong.

Did see some disgraceful stuff playing sunday league.
		
Click to expand...

I don't bother with it anymore, can't be turning up to work on crutches because some bell thinks its the world cup final one Sunday morning.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 8, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			My mother in law phones my Mrs every single day, normally twice at least..... she also texts and whatsapp generally just to be nosey and to keep tabs on her.

My Mrs will generally not answer now as its always pointless drivel, but the mother in law will call another 4-8 times just in case normally within a 10 minute period.

Over the weekend the normal routine was adhered to but this time because she didnt answer she turned up on the door step to make sure she was ok.

This has been happening for years, despite her asking her to cut it out on numerous occasions.

Not sure what to do now.
		
Click to expand...

Move house and don't tell her where you have moved to


----------



## DRW (Oct 8, 2018)

Wife receiving an email on Friday and not picking it up until 30 minutes ago, asking for confirmation we could make the pro am on Wednesday at WH. Bit mad 

Still live in hope, she says she has now replied, probably to late


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 8, 2018)

DRW said:



			Wife receiving an email on Friday and not picking it up until 30 minutes ago, asking for confirmation we could make the pro am on Wednesday at WH. Bit mad 

Still live in hope, she says she has now replied, probably to late

Click to expand...


to play or to watch?


----------



## PaulyMcK (Oct 8, 2018)

Finished work at 3pm, phone said that there would be no rain from 3pm - 7pm. Thought brilliant upto the Practice area for an hour. NUT! Indoor putting mat it is.


----------



## DRW (Oct 8, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			to play or to watch?
		
Click to expand...

Play. Not heard back since sending, Naughty step for the wife, gutted


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 8, 2018)

DRW said:



			Play. Not heard back since sending, Naughty step for the wife, gutted

Click to expand...


you won't be missing much apparently the views aren't great


----------



## Dando (Oct 8, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			I remember playing in match when one of the opposition headbutted one of our defenders, we quite rightly went mad but the ref decided a yellow was appropriate. Again we went mad and the ref still didn't want to send him off but he voluntarily walked off as he realised he was in the wrong.

Did see some disgraceful stuff playing sunday league.
		
Click to expand...

I played a Sunday morning game years ago and my mate was the ref in the next pitch. He abandoned the game after a nasty tackle as one offender got some stuck so he pulled a knife out of his sock and threatened everyone


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 8, 2018)

DRW said:



			Play. Not heard back since sending, Naughty step for the wife, gutted

Click to expand...

Mrs BiM politely suggests that if you picked up your own e-mails it wouldn't be an issue.  

Actually she wasn't so polite but I thought I'd give Fragger a night off...


----------



## DRW (Oct 8, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mrs BiM politely suggests that if you picked up your own e-mails it wouldn't be an issue.

Actually she wasn't so polite but I thought I'd give Fragger a night off...  

Click to expand...



It wasn't just for me Mrs BIM , wife applied for it with son helping. Did have to have a chuckle when wife was telling me about the email, She was loving it and said she didn't want to go anyway so no great loss and don't tell son. I of course was a good boy and texted him straight away, now I am on the naughty step


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2018)

people who have no concept of give way to the right!!!

not many roundabouts in Inversneck, went over 3 this morning where someone pulled out of a turning while i was on the roundabout in front of me, without even looking let alone giving way


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2018)

Those bloody uncloseable GAPR ads being back!!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 9, 2018)

Chinese software engineers. I have had a problem with my app based product at work for a week. This morning it works. What have they changed to make it not work, and what have they done to fix it. I will never know, because they are lying gits.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 9, 2018)

Not getting into London Marathon... Again!! am going to do Amsterdam, but currently considering Paris.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2018)

Rooter said:



			Not getting into London Marathon... Again!! am going to do Amsterdam, but currently considering Paris.
		
Click to expand...

That's coz you're going to run it not jog it dressed up like an idiot....oh, wait a minute


----------



## Wolf (Oct 9, 2018)

Toothache absolutely debilitating and making me want to rip all my teeth out today


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Toothache absolutely debilitating and making me want to rip all my teeth out today
		
Click to expand...

Try Orajel. Can get it from a pharmacy, but try to get the one with 20% benzocaine not 10%. Really effective at numbing the pain until you can get to the dentist.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 9, 2018)

Imurg said:



			That's coz you're going to run it not jog it dressed up like an idiot....oh, wait a minute

Click to expand...

Lycra never was your thing was it ian... 


Thank god!


----------



## Wolf (Oct 9, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Try Orajel. Can get it from a pharmacy, but try to get the one with 20% benzocaine not 10%. Really effective at numbing the pain until you can get to the dentist.
		
Click to expand...

I'll give that a hunt out thanks


----------



## bobmac (Oct 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I'll give that a hunt out thanks
		
Click to expand...

Or nurofen


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 9, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Chinese software engineers. I have had a problem with my app based product at work for a week. This morning it works. What have they changed to make it not work, and what have they done to fix it. I will never know, because they are lying gits.
		
Click to expand...

And now they have gone home, the server goes down.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Toothache absolutely debilitating and making me want to rip all my teeth out today
		
Click to expand...

Try corsadyl mouthwash. Used to be pharmacist serving only, but now I think you can get it over the counter. The pink (original) is similar to that pink fluid the dentist has, the mint one is much better. It kills all bacteria in your mouth, good and bad. 
I was recomennded it by a dentist years ago when my wisdom teeth were on their many manourves. I occaisionally use it for mouth ulcers or other teeth/gum pain.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2018)

Overreacting because of an advert on a free forum - you would have thought the world was ending


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Those bloody uncloseable GAPR ads being back!! 

Click to expand...

Yea especially on iPhone


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Yea especially on iPhone
		
Click to expand...

Really doesnâ€™t work too good does it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2018)

Over reacting to someone elseâ€™s random irritationðŸ˜³
Jeeez.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 9, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Really doesnâ€™t work too good does it.
		
Click to expand...

That came across as a smart arse reply, as I posted from my iPad as iPhone was waste of time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2018)

Vegan week on Bake Off. First time ever I've watched it and not wanted to eat any of the bakes. Hopefully an experiment never repeated.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2018)

Documentaries that run 3 or 4 stories through the programme, splitting each story into 3 parts and then spending 7-8 minutes alternating between each part of each story...
Jeez, just show each one as it is, of it's good enough then we'll watch!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			That came across as a smart arse reply, as I posted from my iPad as iPhone was waste of time.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			Vegan week on Bake Off. First time ever I've watched it and not wanted to eat any of the bakes. Hopefully an experiment never repeated.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ ðŸ˜‚


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 9, 2018)

Can the management get rid of the dam GAPR intrusions please?Bloody annoying(oops,is this a telling off offence?)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

And they sent the wrong person home


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			And they sent the wrong person home 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a messed up world.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2018)

True, so true


----------



## Wolf (Oct 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Vegan week on Bake Off. First time ever I've watched it and not wanted to eat any of the bakes. Hopefully an experiment never repeated.
		
Click to expand...

Terrible choice of week, didn't even want to eat any


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Quorn , Does anybody actually think this stuff is tasty ?


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 10, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Vegan week on Bake Off. First time ever I've watched it and not wanted to eat any of the bakes. Hopefully an experiment never repeated.
		
Click to expand...

Those "handshakes" on Bake Off, they're ten a penny now and completely worthless.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2018)

I think Mr Hollywood now believes he is the star and the handshake is his signature. He isn't, the contestants are, and you are right, they have become too common to mean anything anymore.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 10, 2018)

Bake off? What is Bake Off?

Seriously, a programme with amateurs failing in the kitchen. Bit like amateurs dancing... why the big attraction to watching non-experts? I really dislike reality TV programmes. I just don't understand why people will watch non-experts failing. Next we'll be having an Olympics stuffed full of spectators running, being watched by world class athletes. Bizarre!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Yea especially on iPhone
		
Click to expand...

Iphones in general. I have to use one for work, and it is utter junk.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Bake off? What is Bake Off?

Seriously, a programme with amateurs failing in the kitchen. Bit like amateurs dancing... why the big attraction to watching non-experts? I really dislike reality TV programmes. I just don't understand why people will watch non-experts failing. Next we'll be having an Olympics stuffed full of spectators running, being watched by world class athletes. Bizarre!
		
Click to expand...

The journey I guess - people go from rank amateur to a lot of times very good , and you get some laughs , bit of dramas and overall itâ€™s just clean fun. I donâ€™t watch the Bake Off stuff but do watch Strictly and really enjoy it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Bake off? What is Bake Off?

Seriously, a programme with amateurs failing in the kitchen. Bit like amateurs dancing... why the big attraction to watching non-experts? I really dislike reality TV programmes. I just don't understand why people will watch non-experts failing. Next we'll be having an Olympics stuffed full of spectators running, being watched by world class athletes. Bizarre!
		
Click to expand...

Bake Off is warm and cosy tv, nothing nasty about it, no hype, no edge. Normal people, no wannabee reality stars with fake faces and fake teeth all angling for future work, doing something we can all relate to. They aren't experts, that is the joy of it. They are very good but fallible. If you want experts then watch Masterchef. I want to see slabs of pies and cakes that might be a bit wonky so I'll stick with Bake Off. #ManonorRahul


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Bake off? What is Bake Off?

Seriously, a programme with amateurs failing in the kitchen. Bit like amateurs dancing... why the big attraction to watching non-experts? I really dislike reality TV programmes. I just don't understand why people will watch non-experts failing. Next we'll be having an Olympics stuffed full of spectators running, being watched by world class athletes. Bizarre!
		
Click to expand...

I don't watch it but I'd much prefer Bake Off to the likes of Made in Chelsea and Essex and whatnot. At least there's a competition element rather than fake vapid nonsense.


----------



## Slab (Oct 10, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bake Off is warm and cosy tv, nothing nasty about it, no hype, no edge. Normal people, no wannabee reality stars with fake faces and fake teeth all angling for future work, doing something we can all relate to. They aren't experts, that is the joy of it. They are very good but fallible. If you want experts then watch Masterchef. *I want to see slabs of pies* and cakes that might be a bit wonky so I'll stick with Bake Off. #ManonorRahul
		
Click to expand...

That'll cost you!

Anyway bake off, yup harmless easy to watch tv. Unfortunately I'm stuck a full year behind the season you're on! (2017 final next week) But on the plus side I also get to watch the Great South African Bake off and the Great Australian Bake off (the only difference really is the accents)


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 10, 2018)

Total stupidity on my part with an even more 'irritating' outcome of a shattered tibia...
All plans for this year out the window...
All plans for next year will be set around physio, physio and yet more physio...
If I can be swinging a club by mid summer I think I'll have done well...
Moral of the story being...
If a tree needs lopping don't be a tightwad...
Get a professional in!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 10, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Total stupidity on my part with an even more 'irritating' outcome of a shattered tibia...
All plans for this year out the window...
All plans for next year will be set around physio, physio and yet more physio...
If I can be swinging a club by mid summer I think I'll have done well...
Moral of the story being...
If a tree needs lopping don't be a tightwad...
Get a professional in!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, get a pro in. Iâ€™ve been lopping some trees that are in next doorâ€™s garden but the branches were well and truly in ours. Itâ€™s a bank repo but has been left empty for 4 years. 

Lop branch whilst trying to support it as it comes off - cue badly sprained wrist.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 10, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Total stupidity on my part with an even more 'irritating' outcome of a shattered tibia...
All plans for this year out the window...
All plans for next year will be set around physio, physio and yet more physio...
If I can be swinging a club by mid summer I think I'll have done well...
Moral of the story being...
If a tree needs lopping don't be a tightwad...
Get a professional in!
		
Click to expand...

We have a winner - close the thread now! Sorry to hear about your mishap and hope the recovery goes well.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 10, 2018)

Evil Evil sisters. I now banish you to the outer reaches of Hell's firepit.

I'm having a very very bad year all told.


----------



## Slab (Oct 10, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Evil Evil sisters. I now banish you to the outer reaches of Hell's firepit.

I'm having a very very bad year all told.
		
Click to expand...

Erm.. Are you Cinderella ?


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 10, 2018)

Slab said:



			Erm.. Are you Cinderella ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm having a very tough time holding everything together at the moment what with one thing and another. Nice golf days with understanding mates are helping A LOT.


----------



## Slab (Oct 10, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I'm having a very tough time holding everything together at the moment what with one thing and another. Nice golf days with understanding mates are helping A LOT.
		
Click to expand...

Well at least you know you can always come on here and some idiot will trivialize your troubles for you 



Hope you find the middle of the fairways


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I'm having a very tough time holding everything together at the moment what with one thing and another. Nice golf days with understanding mates are helping A LOT.
		
Click to expand...

Visualise their faces on the ball . Very therapeutic when you take driver.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 10, 2018)

BT.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2018)

The Harbro Driver you crawled along the A96 from Inverness to Nairn doing 35 the whole way this morning. passing at least half a dozed laybys (signs all along say pull over)and nose to tail traffic coming the other way with no gaps to overtake


----------



## user2010 (Oct 10, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Total stupidity on my part with an even more 'irritating' outcome of a shattered tibia...
All plans for this year out the window...
All plans for next year will be set around physio, physio and yet more physio...
If I can be swinging a club by mid summer I think I'll have done well...
Moral of the story being...
If a tree needs lopping don't be a tightwad...
Get a professional in!
		
Click to expand...




Did you/anyone record the incident?


----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I'm having a very tough time holding everything together at the moment what with one thing and another. Nice golf days with *understanding mates are helping A LOT*.
		
Click to expand...

If you think we can help, just pour your heart out.
I'll help anyway I can.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 10, 2018)

Even if I was interested in buying new clubs, I would purposely avoid Taylor Made because of these poxy adverts that have been plaguing this site.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Even if I was interested in buying new clubs, I would purposely avoid Taylor Made because of these poxy adverts that have been plaguing this site.
		
Click to expand...

Not just me then. ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2018)

My wife's Mercedes a class.
It needed a starter motor and the bloody engine had to come out!!


----------



## Wolf (Oct 11, 2018)

Getting up for work at 4am after a terrible night sleep


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Getting up for work at 4am after a terrible night sleep
		
Click to expand...

Waking up at 4am after a rubbish night's sleep and work doesn't start until 9.30......welcome to insomniacsRus!


----------



## Wolf (Oct 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Waking up at 4am after a rubbish night's sleep and work doesn't start until 9.30......welcome to insomniacsRus!
		
Click to expand...

I feel that pain, body clock has got so used to waking up early even when I start at 2pm I'm up at 4am


----------



## bobmac (Oct 11, 2018)

Waiting in all day yesterday for the Amazon guy to come and collect my package.
Of course he/she never turned up so will have to stay in again today and wait.
On the bright side, I got a lot of hoovering done.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 11, 2018)

Hotel bathrooms, where if you are sat on the bog, you have to be a contortionist  to get at the toilet-roll holder. â˜¹â˜¹


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Waking up at 4am after a rubbish night's sleep and work doesn't start until 9.30......welcome to insomniacsRus!
		
Click to expand...

At least it's only 6 sleeps until Christmas.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 11, 2018)

Slime said:



			If you think we can help, just pour your heart out.
I'll help anyway I can. 

Click to expand...

Thank you all.  A bottle of wine and some Smirnoff Ice helped last night.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Getting up for work at 4am after a terrible night sleep
		
Click to expand...

or worse still, waking up to noise from the kitchen, only to come down to find two German Pointers both not well and shite all around the kitchen. Cleaned it all up, mopped the floor, left back door open while i took the bin bag full of pooing kitchen towel out to the bin that was up by the road as its bin day today. Only to get back to the house and one of them had done it all again


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 11, 2018)

having a film highly recommended to me by 2 separate people only to be bored to death and turning it off.

If anyone feels the need to watch ITonya....just dont, watch paint dry instead.


----------



## GaryK (Oct 11, 2018)

Missing out on attending the British Masters today after waking up feeling all out of sorts (recent medication change) - don't think it would be safe for me to drive the 1.5 hours to Walton Heath


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 11, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Did you/anyone record the incident?

Click to expand...

Selfie sticks are not my thing...


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 11, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			having a film highly recommended to me by 2 separate people only to be bored to death and turning it off.

If anyone feels the need to watch ITonya....just dont, watch paint dry instead.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed that film!


----------



## Dando (Oct 11, 2018)

Socks and sandals closely followed by crocs with jeans! 
I appreciate that they are on holiday but some people have no shame


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Really enjoyed that film!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, great film.  Only issue was not being able to get Chicago's 25 or 6 to 4 out of my head for a few weeks.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 11, 2018)

Dando said:



			Socks and sandals closely followed by crocs with jeans!
I appreciate that they are on holiday but some people have no shame
		
Click to expand...

Crocs!


----------



## Wolf (Oct 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Crocs!
		
Click to expand...

I think I may add Skechers to this list of terrible footwear


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 11, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I think I may add Skechers to this list of terrible footwear
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 11, 2018)

Kelly Brook doesnâ€™t look too bad in them ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Wolf (Oct 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Kelly Brook doesnâ€™t look too bad in them ðŸ˜ƒ
		
Click to expand...

Got to admit she does nothing for me....... as a medway lad and having been in the Engineers with her brother way back when I've actually met the girl, unbelievably dull..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 11, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Got to admit she does nothing for me....... as a medway lad and having been in the Engineers with her brother way back when I've actually met the girl, unbelievably dull..
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m quite shallow ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Wolf (Oct 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™m quite shallow ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

You're not the only one


----------



## User20205 (Oct 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Kelly Brook doesnâ€™t look too bad in them ðŸ˜ƒ
		
Click to expand...

They looks awesome on me as well!!! U want some pics??


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Got to admit she does nothing for me....... as a medway lad and having been in the Engineers with her brother way back when I've actually met the girl, unbelievably dull..
		
Click to expand...

I still think I'd give her a chance.


----------



## Slime (Oct 12, 2018)

I'd give her another chance too!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I still think I'd give her a chance.
		
Click to expand...

i'd give her more than a chance


----------



## Dando (Oct 12, 2018)

People who have about 80 empty sun beds to choose from but decide to use the ones next to yours after theyâ€™ve moved them slightly closer then they put the bloody umbrella up to block out the sun


----------



## Slab (Oct 12, 2018)

The sand right on the waterline was just a little on the soft side this morning 

Edit: going for a double header. As I type the little pollen seeds from the shrub behind me keep getting blown into my wine glass!

edit edit: and the sun is too bright to see the screen properly!!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 12, 2018)

Kanye West ðŸ¤®


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 12, 2018)

Fees on top of buying concert tickets


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2018)

House insurance renewal, just received ours and the premium is only up by Â£36 . I was quite happy with that, until I read the exemptions they've added , too many to list .
So comparison sites here I come.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 12, 2018)

Eight fixtures moved for tv.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

Thinking you had the day off tomorrow only to find out your Covering the regional manager because he is going to golf instead of work now, meaning your now at work instead of golf  the irony 
Roll on the move to Lincoln where the hours are better, the weekends mean golf every week but probably more rain to


----------



## User2021 (Oct 13, 2018)

Cyclists
Three wide in a narrow Surrey lane this morning thinking they are on the Tour de France 

Idiots


----------



## Wolf (Oct 13, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Cyclists
Three wide in a narrow Surrey lane this morning thinking they are on the Tour de France

Idiots
		
Click to expand...

Happens al the time on the roads surrounding my village annoys the hell out of me


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2018)

We get a lot of middle aged cyclists around here at the weekend's. The vast majority are considerate, even when in big groups. Every so often you get the prats who block the roads though. No different to the idiot motorists, idiots are idiots whether on two wheels or four. Still irritating when it happens.


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2018)

Greedy people! It never ceases to amaze me, when on holiday, how much food people pile on their plates, barely eat half of it then go for more and leave most of that too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2018)

Incorrect forecasts. BBC news said no rain for my area today, even on the 6.15 news bulletin only for a two hour period of torrential rain to come over. I had also looked at the met office rain radar out of habit in the clubhouse and nothing on that. How can such a big cell of rain not show up


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Incorrect forecasts. BBC news said no rain for my area today, even on the 6.15 news bulletin only for a two hour period of torrential rain to come over. I had also looked at the met office rain radar out of habit in the clubhouse and nothing on that. *How can such a big cell of rain not show up*

Click to expand...

It was hiding up in the clouds!
Sneaky rain, you can never trust it.


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2018)

Claudia Winkleman's ridiculous fringe.
Oh, and someone's nicked the left arm off her dress.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 13, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Got to admit she does nothing for me....... as a medway lad and having been in the Engineers with her brother way back when I've actually met the girl, unbelievably dull..
		
Click to expand...

Brompton, Chattendean or Upnor?


----------



## Wolf (Oct 13, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Brompton, Chattendean or Upnor?
		
Click to expand...

Done my A2 and then returned to do my last stint at Brompton. Also did some search training with people over at Lodge Hill..


----------



## Wolf (Oct 13, 2018)

The A2/M2 junction at Canterbury, yet again closed with no forewarning so when you getting you have to detour 30mins so you can drive back home toward Maidstone


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2018)

Man buns - wrong on every single level


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2018)

Wolf said:



			The A2/M2 junction at Canterbury, yet again closed with no forewarning so when you getting you have to detour 30mins so you can drive back home toward Maidstone
		
Click to expand...

That's done simply to stop the Maidstone oiks from shoplifting everything from Primark in Canterbury ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 14, 2018)

chrisd said:



			That's done simply to stop the Maidstone oiks from shoplifting everything from Primark in Canterbury ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was because they couldnt get into Ashford because of the caravans and cant get over the Medway into St Rood because of the huge delays as the council once again alter the road lay-out....


----------



## woofers (Oct 14, 2018)

People standing behind winners / presenters in outside TV broadcasts waving, pulling faces, jumping up and down and generally just being irritating.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2018)

The fat woman who parked so close to my car she struggled to get out without whacking her door into mine. She didn't, but it was close, and she had no idea how close.

Top tip, in an otherwise empty car park, park somewhere where you can open the door.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 14, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			The fat woman who parked so close to my car she struggled to get out without whacking her door into mine. She didn't, but it was close, and she had no idea how close.

Top tip, in an otherwise empty car park, park somewhere where you can open the door.
		
Click to expand...

Park as far as you can away form the entrances.......stops those inconserates who have no care for your car


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Park as far as you can away form the entrances.......stops those inconserates who have no care for your car

Click to expand...

I normally do, but it was so empty I thought it would be ok. Hah. Wrong.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I thought it was because they couldnt get into Ashford because of the caravans and cant get over the Medway into St Rood because of the huge delays as the council once again alter the road lay-out....

Click to expand...


There could be some truth in thatðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Piece (Oct 14, 2018)

Diesel and petrol cars parking in electric only bays because they are close to the supermarket entrance.

4x4 owners tiptoing around flood puddles that are just deep enough to cover a flyâ€™s kneecap.


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2018)

Piece said:



			Diesel and petrol cars parking in *electric only bays* because they are close to the supermarket entrance.
		
Click to expand...

Why are they so near the store entrance when they are so seldom in use?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 14, 2018)

Slime said:



			Why are they so near the store entrance when they are so seldom in use?
		
Click to expand...

Ease of getting the power supply to them I suppose.....


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2018)

There should be parking bays for fat people right at the far end of the car park for two reasons;
1. They'd be shedding a few calories whilst having to waddle to the shop.
2. It'd give them time to finish scoffing their cakes before getting to their car, leaving them to be able to concentrate on their driving.
Win, win.


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Ease of getting the power supply to them I suppose.....
		
Click to expand...

The whole car park is electrically lit, there's plenty of juice out there for them.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 14, 2018)

Slime said:



			There should be parking bays for fat people right at the far end of the car park for two reasons;
1. They'd be shedding a few calories whilst having to waddle to the shop.
2. It'd give them time to finish scoffing their cakes before getting to their car, leaving them to be able to concentrate on their driving.
Win, win. 

Click to expand...

Ive often thought that parent bays could be relocated. As long as itâ€™s a clear walk to the shop from them, I donâ€™t see the need for them to be right by the door. It would also mean theyâ€™d more than likely be available to those that need them.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2018)

The European tour, sponsored by Titleist. Followed by various shots of JT, amd JS who don't play on the European tour.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Ive often thought that parent bays could be relocated. As long as itâ€™s a clear walk to the shop from them, I donâ€™t see the need for them to be right by the door. It would also mean theyâ€™d more than likely be available to those that need them.
		
Click to expand...

You want young kids walking the shortest distance possible in a car park so they don't get run over. Either going in or at the end when bored, kids and car parks are not a good mix.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You want young kids walking the shortest distance possible in a car park so they don't get run over. Either going in or at the end when bored, kids and car parks are not a good mix.
		
Click to expand...

My local Asda has then off to the side. Nit as close as the disabled or parent bays at other supermarkets. The children donâ€™t have to cross any part of the car park at all as itâ€™s straight out of the car and onto a pavement. Leaving space out front for disabled. 

If the children are tiny, then they go in a buggy or trolley. If theyâ€™re old eniugh to be walking, then sensible parental supervision will not have them near any danger as they donâ€™t actual go near a car park as such.

Most supermarkets have parent bays where the green markings are. Some of those are further from the store and involve the car park much more than I would suggest. The blue is where they are at Asda.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2018)

Also, pro's taking their jacket off to play the shot, and then putting it back on, JR and EP particularly. Not a good advert for their clothing sponsor. Might as well wear a Sou Wester, and have done with it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			My local Asda has then off to the side. Nit as close as the disabled or parent bays at other supermarkets. The children donâ€™t have to cross any part of the car park at all as itâ€™s straight out of the car and onto a pavement. Leaving space out front for disabled.

If the children are tiny, then they go in a buggy or trolley. If theyâ€™re old eniugh to be walking, then sensible parental supervision will not have them near any danger as they donâ€™t actual go near a car park as such.

Most supermarkets have parent bays where the green markings are. Some of those are further from the store and involve the car park much more than I would suggest. The blue is where they are at Asda.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a very good design. The supermarkets near to me don't have that, you have to walk across car park traffic and along it in parts in marked areas but not clear pavements.

 In an ideal world sensible parental supervision would be enough but if the child is too big for the trolley and the trolley is full, requiring two hands pushing then you are relying on the, likely bored, child walking along correctly. Yes, that should happen but it only needs them to step away for a moment and the potential for danger is there.

However, if they were designed as you have described then there is minimal danger and I would agree with what you have said .


----------



## woofers (Oct 14, 2018)

Golf commentators referring to a shot being ........ "half a club short"


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			The European tour, sponsored by Titleist. Followed by *various shots of JT, amd JS *who don't play on the European tour.
		
Click to expand...

Jim Thorpe and Jamie Spence?
I thought they'd both retired a while back.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 14, 2018)

Empty car park in Sainsburyâ€™s today woman parks.
Another woman reverses right behind her so close you wouldnâ€™t get a cigie paper between them .
First one comes back full trolley canâ€™t get in the boot ,hilarious!

Why do people park boot into a parking space knowing some one might block them?


----------



## Wolf (Oct 14, 2018)

chrisd said:



			That's done simply to stop the Maidstone oiks from shoplifting everything from Primark in Canterbury ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Thank God I'm not a Maidstone oik tarnished with this brush  In out village of Marden we're far to upper class for that, we prefer chav




Bunkermagnet said:



			I thought it was because they couldnt get into Ashford because of the caravans and cant get over the Medway into St Rood because of the huge delays as the council once again alter the road lay-out....

Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth about Medway and yet more new road lay outs every time I try to visit my parents have to 're engage my local knowledge of back roads and cut throughs to avoid it all..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Empty car park in Sainsburyâ€™s today woman parks.
Another woman reverses right behind her so close you wouldnâ€™t get a cigie paper between them .
First one comes back full trolley canâ€™t get in the boot ,hilarious!

*Why do people park boot into a parking space knowing some one might block them?*

Click to expand...

So you've got a better chance of seeing if it's safe to pull out, particularly when you get a Chelsea tractor parked nose in either side of you?  Or simply because it's safer and you aren't expecting a moron to block you in when the rest of the car park is empty?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You want young kids walking the shortest distance possible in a car park so they don't get run over. Either going in or at the end when bored, kids and car parks are not a good mix.
		
Click to expand...

You want both adults and kids walking in a safe area; where was the last supermarket car park, or any car park come to that, with a dedicated pedestrian route from ANY parking space to the front door?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			You want both adults and kids walking in a safe area; where was the last supermarket car park, or any car park come to that, with a dedicated pedestrian route from ANY parking space to the front door?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen one although Papas has described one near to him. That is my point though, by having the parent child parking space near to the front it minimises the risk.

Actually, I'm slightly wrong. At my local Morrison's they have disabled spaces right up against the front of the supermarket so people who get those spaces do not have to cross any road.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I haven't seen one although Papas has described one near to him. That is my point though, by having the parent child parking space near to the front it minimises the risk.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with reducing the risk but they should eliminate the risk completely is my point.  I'm amazed in this day & age of H & S regs I'm amazed they still get away with it.  It could quite easily be done, but they don't.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 14, 2018)

"Child in car" signs in the back of cars with no children in.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 14, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			"Child in car" signs in the back of cars with no children in.
		
Click to expand...

Driver


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Thank God I'm not a Maidstone oik tarnished with this brush  In out village of Marden we're far to upper class for that, we prefer
		
Click to expand...

The village idiot? ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 14, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			So you've got a better chance of seeing if it's safe to pull out, particularly when you get a Chelsea tractor parked nose in either side of you?  Or simply because it's safer and you aren't expecting a moron to block you in when the rest of the car park is empty?
		
Click to expand...

But you canâ€™t get your trolley between the cars if the car park is full.
Then you see drivers running after them if itâ€™s on a slope.

Was waiting for missus best half hour for ages , the standard of parking was abysmal, both sexes!
It was raining my lifeâ€™s not that boring


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 14, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			So you've got a better chance of seeing if it's safe to pull out, particularly when you get a Chelsea tractor parked nose in either side of you?  Or simply because it's safer and you aren't expecting a moron to block you in when the rest of the car park is empty?
		
Click to expand...

Not having that !
If you canâ€™t back out of a car parking space you shouldnâ€™t be driving!


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 14, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not having that !
If you canâ€™t back out of a car parking space you shouldnâ€™t be driving!
		
Click to expand...

I always reverse park. 
Iâ€™m not saying itâ€™s difficult to reverse out, but your filed of view is worse. 

Reversing in a space with no moving vehicles, or reversing onto the road with moving vehicles you may not see. 

I know what Iâ€™d choose.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 14, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not having that !
If you canâ€™t back out of a car parking space you shouldnâ€™t be driving!
		
Click to expand...

It is, technically, safer to reverse in and come out front first as you're nearer the "business" end and you have more vision.
Having said that, I almost always go in front first because, as you point out, it means you can access your boot...


----------



## Wolf (Oct 14, 2018)

chrisd said:



			The village idiot? ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

How did you know what my Mrs calls me


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I always reverse park.
Iâ€™m not saying itâ€™s difficult to reverse out, but your filed of view is worse.

Reversing in a space with no moving vehicles, or reversing onto the road with moving vehicles you may not see.

I know what Iâ€™d choose.
		
Click to expand...

I was talking car parks not roads!
The speed limit in car parks is a lot lower


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 14, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Driver
		
Click to expand...

Thats a different story


----------



## bobmac (Oct 14, 2018)

Unless of course someone in a 4x4/suv etc with blacked out rear windows parks next to you, then you can't see if anything is coming


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 14, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I was talking car parks not roads!
The speed limit in car parks is a lot lower
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re still reversing onto moving vehicles. 

As youâ€™ve testified, you saw lots of amusing idiots in the car park today. Iâ€™d rather see them as I pull out.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 14, 2018)

Imurg said:



			It is, technically, safer to reverse in and come out front first as you're nearer the "business" end and you have more vision.
Having said that, I almost always go in front first because, as you point out, it means you can access your boot...
		
Click to expand...

Most supermarkets this way have a nice bollard protected trolley pushing pathway so you can fill your boot safely away from the traffic.
I always revers into a car park space any, always quicker to get away after
Also, if I have the unpleasant need to take the wife shopping, I will stay in the car. People are such much more careful if youre sat in the car next to them


----------



## Wolf (Oct 14, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Unless of course someone in a 4x4/suv etc with blacked out rear windows parks next to you, then you can't see if anything is coming 

Click to expand...

Sorry Bob I'll try to park somewhere else next time

I can understand the frustration this causes, but those black out windows do wonders to shade the kids from the sun in the back, plus great for sleepingin the back seats to


----------



## bobmac (Oct 14, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Sorry Bob I'll try to park somewhere else next time

I can understand the frustration this causes, but those black out windows do wonders to share the kids from the sun in the back, plus great for sleepingin the back seats to 

Click to expand...

This was my view out of my window trying to reverse out of a space


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2018)

Wolf said:



			How did you know what my Mrs calls me

Click to expand...


I'll leave you to work that one out for yourselfðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 14, 2018)

bobmac said:



			This was my view out of my window trying to reverse out of a space

View attachment 25693

Click to expand...

Buy a bigger car


----------



## Wolf (Oct 15, 2018)

Toothache yet again keeping me up all night knowing inhave to be at work in less than 4 hours because my dentist is dragging his heels with my dental treatments leaving me on pain killers and no sleep.....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 15, 2018)

People who finish every sentence with a rising intonation


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 15, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Toothache yet again keeping me up all night knowing inhave to be at work in less than 4 hours because my dentist is dragging his heels with my dental treatments leaving me on pain killers and no sleep.....
		
Click to expand...

Corsodyl mouthwash. ( not the daily use spin off version. Also the mint version is so much more palatable)
A dentist recommended it to me years ago when my wisdom teeth were going on regular manoeuvres.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 15, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Corsodyl mouthwash. ( not the daily use spin off version. Also the mint version is so much more palatable)
A dentist recommended it to me years ago when my wisdom teeth were going on regular manoeuvres.
		
Click to expand...

I've been using that mate it helps reduce the pain a little but it's still unbearable, but appreciate the idea, may go for a full set of teeth removal seriously is the one pain I can't tolerate


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 15, 2018)

Lorry drivers driving on motorways. Dangerous is not the word. Just what do they think they are doing by slip steaming!!!!? One touch of the brakes from the lorry in front and there would have been a disaster.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 15, 2018)

Not being able to do anything about anything.


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			People who finish every sentence with a rising intonation
		
Click to expand...

..................... and people who begin a sentence with the word 'So'.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 15, 2018)

The Rollercoaster Of Life.

It's bluddy ridiculous. Whoever is in charge will get a right kicking from me when I get to meet them.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 15, 2018)

the sort of people  who adopt a GSP 13 month old Puppy of the Rescue society then immediately tries to sell it on the web for Â£650.... its not an irritation its downright disgusting.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 15, 2018)

The idiot driving the wrong way down a one way street because other wise he would have had to waste 2 minutes driving round the block.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 15, 2018)

Conference calls, listening to absolute guff just because you have to not because it's relevant or makes a difference..


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 15, 2018)

When you spend 45 minutes practising specific clubs at the range, feel you've made great progress, then on Saturday on the course it's back to the same old dross.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 15, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			People who finish every sentence with a rising intonation
		
Click to expand...

Every Australian than


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 15, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			the sort of people  who adopt a GSP 13 month old Puppy of the Rescue society then immediately tries to sell it on the web for Â£650.... its not an irritation its downright disgusting.
		
Click to expand...

Damn right. Also illegal I should think as the contract usually states the rescue retains some ownership rights and dogs should be returned to them if not being kept?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 15, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Damn right. Also illegal I should think as the contract usually states the rescue retains some ownership rights and dogs should be returned to them if not being kept?
		
Click to expand...

yep, there is an investigation on this occasion, so the dog may well end up back with GSP rescue, pretty shoddy all the same


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Corsodyl mouthwash. ( not the daily use spin off version. Also the mint version is so much more palatable)
A dentist recommended it to me years ago when my wisdom teeth were going on regular manoeuvres.
		
Click to expand...

I used this when I had my wisdom tooth out it does work.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 15, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Lorry drivers driving on motorways. Dangerous is not the word. Just what do they think they are doing by slip steaming!!!!? One touch of the brakes from the lorry in front and there would have been a disaster.
		
Click to expand...

 Lorry drivers who zip down the inside lane then indicate right and force their way back into the overtaking lanes.
I do roughly 60k miles a year and I can honestly say lorry drivers are the worst drivers on the road, they think theyâ€™re driving go karts at times.


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2018)

Dog walkers. Just took my dog to the park and 2 dog walkers had 10 or 12 dogs between them all off the lead.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 15, 2018)

Fog


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 15, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Fog
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to speak up, I cant see you


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2018)

I was stuck in slow moving traffic today and noticed a muppet, five cars ahead of me, that was crawling along with the rest of us, but he'd scooched right over towards the pavement just to prevent cyclists from going past him .................................. in the cycle lane!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Lorry drivers who zip down the inside lane then indicate right and force their way back into the overtaking lanes.
I do roughly 60k miles a year and I can honestly say lorry drivers are the worst drivers on the road, they think theyâ€™re driving go karts at times.
		
Click to expand...

Is it because people hog the middle lane ? And lorries are not allowed in the outside lane?
Most lorry drivers are good but you do get some really poor ones.


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2018)

Depression


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2018)

Dando said:



			Depression
		
Click to expand...

Go to see your doctor and get some professional counselling ............................... NOW!
Depression can often be worse than it first appears and can be frighteningly dangerous, please trust me on this.


----------



## woofers (Oct 15, 2018)

Halloween, but especially Trick or Treat.


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2018)

woofers said:



			Halloween, but especially Trick or Treat.
		
Click to expand...

Bake them a cake with a load of laxative in it!
I heard that Michael Winner used to do this.


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2018)

Slime said:



			Bake them a cake with a load of laxative in it!
I heard that Michael Winner used to do this.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve made toffee onions before to give out


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2018)

Slime said:



			Go to see your doctor and get some professional counselling ............................... NOW!
Depression can often be worse than it first appears and can be frighteningly dangerous, please trust me on this.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve had it before so knew what to look out for. Gonna get a doctors appointment hopefully this week.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 15, 2018)

Slime said:



			Go to see your doctor and get some professional counselling ............................... NOW!
Depression can often be worse than it first appears and can be frighteningly dangerous, please trust me on this.
		
Click to expand...

The biggest problem with going to the doctors about that is the time it then takes to get counselling, not that I'm suggesting not going to the doctors I may add.


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2018)

RandG said:



			The biggest problem with going to the doctors about that is the time it then takes to get counselling, not that I'm suggesting not going to the doctors I may add.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a major problem trying to get the initial doctors appointment!


----------



## Wolf (Oct 15, 2018)

RandG said:



			The biggest problem with going to the doctors about that is the time it then takes to get counselling, not that I'm suggesting not going to the doctors I may add.
		
Click to expand...

Actually a fair point can take some time for a referral to CBT..

The NHS have just launched IESO it's an online counselling service with direct live chat to CBT counsellors whilst it may or May  not be as effective as face to face it can give a level of anonymity as you are just a name, but it is someone to talk to and can help get the next steps sorted for further help.

I'm glad Dando has been able to put it in here and people are will to offer help and advice. It a huge issue in men that is only just starting to lose it's stigma and something we should all be more open about to get help


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 15, 2018)

Driving mrs mogs antique into north London today, only to find that the garage I was taking it to to get the aircon fixed has been flooded out, and is not open until Thursday. Couple that with a particularly bad traffic day, and I feel like I have pedalled it there. Back to my auto tomorrow. Yipee.

Back to hers again on Thursday though. Meh.


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Actually a fair point can take some time for a referral to CBT..

The NHS have just launched IESO it's an online counselling service with direct live chat to CBT counsellors whilst it may or May  not be as effective as face to face it can give a level of anonymity as you are just a name, but it is someone to talk to and can help get the next steps sorted for further help.

I'm glad Dando has been able to put it in here and people are will to offer help and advice. It a huge issue in men that is only just starting to lose it's stigma and something we should all be more open about to get help
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, will take a look at that.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 15, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Is it because people hog the middle lane ? And lorries are not allowed in the outside lane?
Most lorry drivers are good but you do get some really poor ones.
		
Click to expand...

It mainly happens on the A1 where it is only two lanes.
In a perfect world you'd pull into the left hand lane if not overtaking however, one or both of these generally happen if you do.

1) The gimp behind you closes the gap you were in so you're constantly getting swallowed up by traffic, not a massive problem but then...
2) The lorries who are serial undertakers decide to tail gate you 3 inches from your bumper, often flashing their lights in an attempt to intimidate you.

It gets worse the nearer to rush hour you get, it seems people have lost all patience these days and need to get where they are going as quickly as possible, even if it means driving like a total nob wad.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 15, 2018)

Dando said:



			Thanks mate, will take a look at that.
		
Click to expand...

Need anything mate drop me a PM,.despite what my Mrs says I'm a good listener and have been through it myself still get some bad days but don't we all


----------



## User2021 (Oct 15, 2018)

Dando said:



			Depression
		
Click to expand...

Hope you are ok mate - see you in the Kings Head for a beer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 15, 2018)

Slime said:



			Go to see your doctor and get some professional counselling ............................... NOW!
Depression can often be worse than it first appears and can be frighteningly dangerous, please trust me on this.
		
Click to expand...

Can only reiterate this in the strongest terms. Seen it first hand with HID. Fortunately she's worked brilliantly and turned it around but it's always there lurking in the background


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Hope you are ok mate - see you in the Kings Head for a beer 

Click to expand...

Or two...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2018)

Dando said:



			Iâ€™ve made toffee onions before to give out
		
Click to expand...

Keep your Ferrero Rocher wrappers.  Boil up some sprouts, dip them in chocolate and wrap; you know you want to


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Or two... 

Click to expand...

probably only doing rcp this year if the physio goes well


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2018)

Jamie Redknapp


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2018)

A dislocated big toe!
I had to stamp on it with the other foot to put it back in.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			It mainly happens on the A1 where it is only two lanes.
In a perfect world you'd pull into the left hand lane if not overtaking however, one or both of these generally happen if you do.

1) The gimp behind you closes the gap you were in so you're constantly getting swallowed up by traffic, not a massive problem but then...
2) The lorries who are serial undertakers decide to tail gate you 3 inches from your bumper, often flashing their lights in an attempt to intimidate you.

It gets worse the nearer to rush hour you get, it seems people have lost all patience these days and need to get where they are going as quickly as possible, even if it means driving like a total nob wad.
		
Click to expand...

I have to be honest the standard of driving now is really poor.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2018)

Slime said:



			A dislocated big toe!
I had to stamp on it with the other foot to put it back in.
		
Click to expand...

Ow Tony Finau.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 16, 2018)

Regional Managers full of their own importance and expecting me to let my kids down 6hrs before we have plans together to go to a meeting instead of him as he is to important to attend! 

Sorry mate not letting my kids down and I'll take the disciplinary you threatened gladly...


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2018)

The pathetic circus that surrounds many big boxing bouts, oh, and Tyson Fury.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 16, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I have to be honest the standard of driving now is really poor.
		
Click to expand...

1 million times this....I'd love for drivers to see their actions on film to see if they know they're in the wrong.  I'm beginning to think that regular driving reviews could be something for the future.....having your whole lifes driving based on half an hour you did as a (potential) 17 year old is crazy.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 16, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			1 million times this....I'd love for drivers to see their actions on film to see if they know they're in the wrong.  I'm beginning to think that regular driving reviews could be something for the future.....having your whole lifes driving based on half an hour you did as a (potential) 17 year old is crazy.
		
Click to expand...

Simple answer would be fund traffic patrols again. Can you actually remember seeing a traffic car cruising on patrol? And if you can remeber that far back, I bet the driving around them all became so much better.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 16, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Simple answer would be fund traffic patrols again. Can you actually remember seeing a traffic car cruising on patrol? And if you can remeber that far back, I bet the driving around them all became so much better.
		
Click to expand...

back in the day when suddenly all cars within a 100 metre radius suddenly all drove at 70mph and all drove in the left lane....... now replaced by those traffic wombles that just want to close all the lanes at the drop of a hat!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 16, 2018)

Golf shoes that know when they're a month out of warranty and then decide to ship water like the Titanic


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 16, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Golf shoes that know when they're a month out of warranty and then decide to ship water like the Titanic

Click to expand...


 I had a pair of FJ once that did that the day after they were out of warranty, and a washing machine

its as if they knew... scary


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 16, 2018)

Well, the ungrateful berk who stands to gain 180k from my fathers passing continues to be graceless, greedy, and downright flipping annoying. Wow, a bit of money quickly shows up how lacking in character some people are. Threatening legal action because probate is not happening as fast as he would like. Phoning the solicitors, despite them telling him they can tell him nothing, and the call is chargeable. My cat is better equipped in the brain department. He just is.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 16, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Golf shoes that know when they're a month out of warranty and then decide to ship water like the Titanic

Click to expand...

Bees wax could be your friend  , have treated some leaky shoes with some and will report back ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2018)

The person who has just outbid me on an internet car auction!
It's so tempting just to go a little bit higher!


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 17, 2018)

Cabin fever...


----------



## Piece (Oct 17, 2018)

Gumtree adverts. How people expect to sell with very little description and blurry, useless photos, is beyond me.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2018)

went to play guitar last night at a practice session for a mates band, they are doing some gigs in a few weeks and wanted an extra guitar. Not played for a while so turned up with all my gear and one Guitar, My Chet Atkins 6122 Country Gent. Plugged in tuned up and, nothing!!!
Switch leads, still nothing, borrowed another lead, still nothing, checked all the patch leads on the effects. In the end tried 6 different leads..., then spotted the kill switch was on, so the guitar switched of to all intense and purpose. wasted 40 mins of there rehearsal time buggering around for no reason

What a numpty


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 17, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			went to play guitar last night at a practice session for a mates band, they are doing some gigs in a few weeks and wanted an extra guitar. Not played for a while so turned up with all my gear and one Guitar, My Chet Atkins 6122 Country Gent. Plugged in tuned up and, nothing!!!
Switch leads, still nothing, borrowed another lead, still nothing, checked all the patch leads on the effects. In the end tried 6 different leads..., then spotted the kill switch was on, so the guitar switched of to all intense and purpose. wasted 40 mins of there rehearsal time buggering around for no reason

*What a numpty*

Click to expand...

I bet stronger words than numpty were used


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			I bet stronger words than numpty were used 

Click to expand...

i was embarrassed for me and them


----------



## shortgame (Oct 17, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			went to play guitar last night at a practice session for a mates band, they are doing some gigs in a few weeks and wanted an extra guitar. Not played for a while so turned up with all my gear and one Guitar, My Chet Atkins 6122 Country Gent. Plugged in tuned up and, nothing!!!
Switch leads, still nothing, borrowed another lead, still nothing, checked all the patch leads on the effects. In the end tried 6 different leads..., then spotted the kill switch was on, so the guitar switched of to all intense and purpose. wasted 40 mins of there rehearsal time buggering around for no reason

What a numpty

Click to expand...

Did you get the gig?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Did you get the gig? 

Click to expand...


shortest set ever

hope where they are playing has the same set up as Bobs Country Bunker (Blues Brothers)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2018)

Train cancellations


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 18, 2018)

When your phone suddenly just decides to throw in the towel. Hate having to get a new phone.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 18, 2018)

People turning left into a side road, who feel the need to pull 6 ft further out into the road before making their turn. So indicate left, swerve right. Makes sense.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

Roe.
Specifically Mark Roe.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2018)

Foxes.
Specifically their foul toilet habits...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2018)

Colin Murray. Fighting Talk has been one of my favourite radio programs for a very long time but he is damaging it. Far too fond of his own opinion, has too high an opinion of himself.

Whilst in Fighting Talk mode, don't ever let Tanni Grey Thompson, Gail Emms or Kelly Smith back on the show. Dull, nothing interesting to say, manage to bring every answer back to their own sporting career. More Bunce, Rawlings and Brady ðŸ˜


----------



## IainP (Oct 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Colin Murray. Fighting Talk has been one of my favourite radio programs for a very long time but he is damaging it. Far too fond of his own opinion, has too high an opinion of himself.

Whilst in Fighting Talk mode, don't ever let Tanni Grey Thompson, Gail Emms or Kelly Smith back on the show. Dull, nothing interesting to say, manage to bring every answer back to their own sporting career. More Bunce, Rawlings and Brady ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Agree that Gail Emms has ruined several episodes.
I think Murray was going that way before he left last time. Will listen out when I catch up on a few.
Have some Crouchy ones to catch up on also.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2018)

The Crouch ones are good, I'm enjoying the golf ones as well. I'm actually listening to the Eddie Pepperell one just now.

Gail Emms is dreadful, always manages to bring everything back to badminton. No one cares Gail, no one. Tani Grey Thompson did the same last week and Kelly Smith, apparently she played football for Arsenal, did the same this week. Dull, so dull. I loved Christian O'Connell as the presenter, sorely missed.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 18, 2018)

I really like the Golf ones, haven't listened to the Eddie Pepperrell one yet saving that for my drive to work at 5am tomorrow


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 18, 2018)

Watching Sergio Garciaâ€™s OCD before he pulls the trigger makes my slightly annoyed.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 19, 2018)

Some women kicking up a fuss on twitter because Kleenex have called their tissues â€œmansizeâ€ ðŸ˜«.

How do these sad individuals get through life?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Crouch ones are good, I'm enjoying the golf ones as well. I'm actually listening to the Eddie Pepperell one just now.

Gail Emms is dreadful, always manages to bring everything back to badminton. No one cares Gail, no one. Tani Grey Thompson did the same last week and Kelly Smith, apparently she played football for Arsenal, did the same this week. Dull, so dull. I loved Christian O'Connell as the presenter, sorely missed.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the Eddie Pepp one called? 

Yeah the crouch ones are decent.

Magic sponge is pretty good,Bullard can get a bit annoying tho.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 19, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Whatâ€™s the Eddie Pepp one called?

Yeah the crouch ones are decent.

Magic sponge is pretty good,Bullard can get a bit annoying tho.
		
Click to expand...

If you go on the BBC sport app  or section in website, Go to the Golf section and scroll down to the "CUT" 

The Eddie one will be the newest one in the list makes for good listening as does the Molinari one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Whatâ€™s the Eddie Pepp one called?

Yeah the crouch ones are decent.

Magic sponge is pretty good,Bullard can get a bit annoying tho.
		
Click to expand...

It is part of the BBC golf ones called The Cut. If you go onto the BBC iradio app or page they have a whole series of podcasts and this is the latest one. They have Iain Carter and Andrew Cotter chatting and have different guests.

Eddie was an interesting listen, as always. He may test the patience of the Augusta committee in terms of receiving his invite. His lack of excitement regarding the masters may offend them.

Well done Wolfie, you beat me to it.


----------



## Dando (Oct 19, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Some women kicking up a fuss on twitter because Kleenex have called their tissues â€œmansizeâ€ ðŸ˜«.

How do these sad individuals get through life?
		
Click to expand...

plus Keira Knightley and some other actress slating Disney films for portraying that women need rescuing by a prince!


----------



## Piece (Oct 19, 2018)

My colour blindness stop me from doing noddy electrical work.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 19, 2018)

Piece said:



			My colour blindness stop me from doing noddy electrical work.
		
Click to expand...

Red to red, yellow to yellow, blue to bits ðŸ”¥


----------



## GG26 (Oct 19, 2018)

Piece said:



			My colour blindness stop me from doing noddy electrical work.
		
Click to expand...

I worked with a colleague who started out at 16 as an electrician, but soon had to give it up for this reason.  He then went and worked for the local Inland Revenue office, before joining an accountancy firm working as a tax adviser.  To cut a long story short, he worked his way up, joined one of the big four firms and ultimately made it onto their management Board.  At that point I suspect he was taking home a seven figure profit share and has now recently retired.  Throughout this time he remained the grounded person he started out as.

Just shows that a â€˜problemâ€™ became a blessing in disguise in this case.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 19, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Foxes.
Specifically their foul toilet habits... 

Click to expand...

Is that an alternative picture of Maguire on a Â£50 note, compared to the unicorn ðŸ¦„ one?


----------



## Dando (Oct 19, 2018)

when you've spent best part of a month structuring a Â£50M insurance placement and they tell you they want something different and you have 2 hours to sort it out!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 19, 2018)

when the next day delivery of a new mobile phone is delayed, and then delayed a second day - by which time it is too late to pick it up before you go away for the weekend...


----------



## Piece (Oct 19, 2018)

Blistering the top of your mouth. Ouch.


----------



## user2010 (Oct 19, 2018)

Piece said:



			Blistering the top of your mouth. Ouch.
		
Click to expand...



Pizza?


----------



## Piece (Oct 19, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Pizza?
		
Click to expand...

Not this time...chicken in mushroom sauce!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 19, 2018)

Julian Assange.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-45915017


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 19, 2018)

Piece said:



			Not this time...chicken in mushroom sauce!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, mushrooms, pesky blighters.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 19, 2018)

Printers that pack up just after you've ordered a load of ink.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 20, 2018)

Neil Warnock.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Neil Warnock.
		
Click to expand...

After today, 100%


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Neil Warnock.
		
Click to expand...

Aw, leave Colin alone, he's just had a good day, that's all.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2018)

The self-righteous collection of Remoaners infesting London yesterday.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			The self-righteous collection of Remoaners infesting London yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Why are they not honest enough to march for a chance to change the original vote from leave to remain. They fool no one in insisting on a vote on the terms of leaving - we know your plan!


----------



## Dando (Oct 21, 2018)

When your dog rolls in foxes crap and youâ€™ve got a 30 min drive home ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤¢


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			The self-righteous collection of Remoaners infesting London yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Damn these people who want to make sure the country isnâ€™t screwed.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 21, 2018)

Double standards of feminism... went for lunch yesterday with my dad at his club. We got talking to a some of the lady members who were chatting about how women and men are equal in all aspects of life and that there should never be different treatment for any one including physically..  

Now my dad is a very old fashioned man's man, and said to them well that's fair enough maybe we should ask the committee to scrap men's and ladies tees and all play from the same place on the course!! The horror on their faces and they went to shout him down about how that's unfair on women, they should have their ladies only Tees because they're not as strong as the men and ladies only days they still have at his club...

His reply as he walked off "didn't you just say should all be equal physically and what if we had men's only day we'd be call sexist"

Now whilst I don't condone my dad's actions (maybe a little bit ) and I agree in all things equal, I can't stand double standards!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Double standards of feminism... went for lunch yesterday with my dad at his club. We got talking to a some of the lady members who were chatting about how women and men are equal in all aspects of life and that there should never be different treatment for any one including physically.. 

Now my dad is a very old fashioned man's man, and said to them well that's fair enough maybe we should ask the committee to scrap men's and ladies tees and all play from the same place on the course!! The horror on their faces and they went to shout him down about how that's unfair on women, they should have their ladies only Tees because they're not as strong as the men and ladies only days they still have at his club...

His reply as he walked off "didn't you just say should all be equal physically and what if we had men's only day we'd be call sexist"

Now whilst I don't condone my dad's actions (maybe a little bit ) and I agree in all things equal, I can't stand double standards!
		
Click to expand...

i was under the impression when we go to the new handicap system all tee's will be rated for play by both sexes


----------



## Wolf (Oct 21, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i was under the impression when we go to the new handicap system all tee's will be rated for play by both sexes
		
Click to expand...

So was I, this was another thing mentioned yesterday the group in question  didn't like it because they didn't want to be treated the same... Double standards.. my only thing that annoys me with feminism.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2018)

Wolf said:



			So was I, this was another thing mentioned yesterday the group in question  didn't like it because they didn't want to be treated the same... Double standards.. my only thing that annoys me with feminism.
		
Click to expand...

don't get me started on some of the antics the ladies at my club get up too


----------



## Wolf (Oct 21, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			don't get me started on some of the antics the ladies at my club get up too
		
Click to expand...

Oh go on get started......


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Oh go on get started......
		
Click to expand...

well ok, just the tee booking this time
they currently have ladies blocked times on Tuesday and Thursday for and hour and a half 8.30 till 10. insist in playing in 2 balls to use more times. They also get the same in the afternoon on Tues and Thurs in summer. lucky if any play in those times. they can play on a Saturday, but again insist on 2 balls all the men's comps are 3 balls. they have also started block booking things on a saturday mornings and in the last 3 months have block booked 2 a 3 hour slots between 9 and 12 during mens comps so lots of guys could,'t play in the medals on those days, ladies have there own booking log on in advance as far in advance as they like, men don't have this and can only book 3 weeks in advance. so all AM times gone before you can actually book.

The roll up I'm in play in meet on Monday, Wednesday and Friday and play 4 balls from 9am maybe 4 times. the group take it in turns to book when the times go live 3 weeks in advance.  Ladies decided they were going to play a winter knock out and block booked and hour and a half from 9am from mid Oct though till March, again they only play is 2 balls, so ladies would have every morning for 6 months during the week.. half an hour is for a buffer so no one plays behind them..


----------



## Wolf (Oct 21, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			well ok, just the tee booking this time
they currently have ladies blocked times on Tuesday and Thursday for and hour and a half 8.30 till 10. insist in playing in 2 balls to use more times. They also get the same in the afternoon on Tues and Thurs in summer. lucky if any play in those times. they can play on a Saturday, but again insist on 2 balls all the men's comps are 3 balls. they have also started block booking things on a saturday mornings and in the last 3 months have block booked 2 a 3 hour slots between 9 and 12 during mens comps so lots of guys could,'t play in the medals on those days, ladies have there own booking log on in advance as far in advance as they like, men don't have this and can only book 3 weeks in advance. so all AM times gone before you can actually book.

The roll up I'm in play in meet on Monday, Wednesday and Friday and play 4 balls from 9am maybe 4 times. the group take it in turns to book when the times go live 3 weeks in advance.  Ladies decided they were going to play a winter knock out and block booked and hour and a half from 9am from mid Oct though till March, again they only play is 2 balls, so ladies would have every morning for 6 months during the week.. half an hour is for a buffer so no one plays behind them..
		
Click to expand...

Where the equality why can't men have the same booking system.... 

Was like this at club I was junior at only ever played in 2 balls really including in medals, I really don't get that at all...


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Where the equality why can't men have the same booking system....

Was like this at club I was junior at only ever played in 2 balls really including in medals, I really don't get that at all...
		
Click to expand...

mens booking are done by the club, the ladies are a subsection so have there own log in.


starter has been asked to keep a log of how many women go out in the blocked times on Tues/Thurs. last week it was 2 for and hour and a half tee time. They had also booked a 2 hour slot a few weeks ago on a Sat morning during the last medal. it was wind so none of them went out so 2 hours wasted on a sat morning. I imagine there have been a few interesting Committee meetings recently


----------



## Wolf (Oct 21, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			mens booking are done by the club, the ladies are a subsection so have there own log in.


starter has been asked to keep a log of how many women go out in the blocked times on Tues/Thurs. last week it was 2 for and hour and a half tee time. They had also booked a 2 hour slot a few weeks ago on a Sat morning during the last medal. it was wind so none of them went out so 2 hours wasted on a sat morning. I imagine there have been a few interesting Committee meetings recently
		
Click to expand...

That's the bit I don't get how can they block out a 2hr slot in the middle of a medal... surely if you guys did that in their Tuesday or Thursday there'd be an uproar


----------



## Slab (Oct 21, 2018)

Forget this equality at golf clubs there's more serious issues to deal with
Why are raspberry magnums smaller than regular magnums!!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2018)

Wolf said:



			That's the bit I don't get how can they block out a 2hr slot in the middle of a medal... surely if you guys did that in their Tuesday or Thursday there'd be an uproar
		
Click to expand...

thats just it you couldn't , there have even in instances where guys have gone out in the evening slots in the summer when there was not a single lady turned  up, so the entire slot was not used yet they still kicked off a couple of guys used one of the slots.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2018)

Slab said:



			Forget this equality at golf clubs there's more serious issues to deal with
Why are raspberry magnums smaller than regular magnums!!
		
Click to expand...

even worse
we bought a box of the Praline/ Hazelnut magnums a few months ago, we are now both addicted to them... yet not one to be found in any of the 4 tesco in Inversneck.... i need a magnum fix man


----------



## Wolf (Oct 21, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			thats just it you couldn't , there have even in instances where guys have gone out in the evening slots in the summer when there was not a single lady turned  up, so the entire slot was not used yet they still kicked off a couple of guys used one of the slots.
		
Click to expand...

Oh the double standards, not booked the slots and then complain someone made valid use of it.. much better to have slots used the  wasted imo. 

Surely that whole set up need addressing ...


----------



## Wolf (Oct 21, 2018)

Slab said:



			Forget this equality at golf clubs there's more serious issues to deal with
Why are raspberry magnums smaller than regular magnums!!
		
Click to expand...

Same as the double caramel ones, totally addictive but ridiculously small meaning you need to eat 2.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Damn these people who want to make sure the country isnâ€™t screwed.
		
Click to expand...

Why would you damn those who voted Leave?


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why would you damn those who voted Leave?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s pretty obvious.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Itâ€™s pretty obvious.
		
Click to expand...

As they're the people who don't want the country screwed it's not obvious why you'd damn them.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 21, 2018)

Price of Peroni.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Price of Peroni.
		
Click to expand...

It is worth it though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			It is worth it though.
		
Click to expand...

It is nice ðŸ˜†

But so is Moretti.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			It is nice ðŸ˜†

But so is Moretti.
		
Click to expand...

Never liked Moretti... do love a Peroni though


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 21, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Never liked Moretti... do love a Peroni though
		
Click to expand...

Everyone loves a Peroni.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 21, 2018)

Toulouse pitch. Toulouse v Leinster deserves to be played on a decent bit of turf.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2018)

The ball collector bloke at my local range..
Yes, Imurg goes to Range shocker!!
Range opens at 8, work started at 10 so I thought I'd try and get my 3 wood working again.
Got my balls and set up in a bay. Only one on the range
Bloke on the machine is going round picking up balls
I start hitting a few irons to warm up, moving up to the 3 wood.
Bloke on machine then gets out of said vehicle and starts picking balls out of a chipping net by hand
Problem is he's 100 yards in front of me, 20 yards to the right - well within the danger zone when I'm driving.
So I stop for a couple of minutes until he gets back in a drives off.
I hit a couple of balls and then realise he's out again and picking more balls out of another bunker, this time 20 yards left.
Another 5 minutes - there's obviously more balls in this one!
Then he goes straight to the far bunker which is 160 yards out and dead in front of me.
Another 5 minutes.......
I'm getting bored by now......he then parks the machine near my bay to go into the office...I end up chipping balls through the cab window.
He probably had half a dozen in there when he came back.
I'd gone home by then.
I thought I'd let him apologise for holding me up
Not a word from him.......


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Iâ€™m not the grammar police as I ignore it usually but this one always irritates me. 

*Bought*, to buy something. 

*Brought*, to bring something with you.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 21, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Iâ€™m not the grammar police as I ignore it usually but this one always irritates me.

*Bought*, to buy something.

*Brought*, to bring something with you.
		
Click to expand...

I make plenty of typos, but one that gets my goat is ECT instead of ETC.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 21, 2018)

On the subject of grammar police I don't tend to worry about what others write but my phone does love to autocorrect my words and most of the time it puts the wrong word in place of what  I actually want to write.....


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Damn these people who want to make sure the country isnâ€™t screwed.
		
Click to expand...

Damn these people who can't accept things when they don't go their way!


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 21, 2018)

Slime said:



			Damn these people who can't accept things when they don't go their way!
		
Click to expand...

Yes thatâ€™s exactly what it is. People not accepting the repercussions of an idiotic vote.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 21, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Yes thatâ€™s exactly what it is. People not accepting the repercussions of an idiotic vote.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s hapenned. Time to move on. Imo if itâ€™s not followed through with then the protests of yesterday will be nothing compared to what would happen.


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Yes thatâ€™s exactly what it is. People not accepting the repercussions of an idiotic vote.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's people not prepared to accept the result of a democratic vote.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2018)

the fool who drove in the outside lane from tore to the Kessock bridge, despite not a soul in the inside lane, and lets not mention the two Yorkshire terriers sitting on his lap while driving either


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 21, 2018)

Slime said:



			No, it's people not prepared to accept the result of a democratic vote.
		
Click to expand...

This is how democracy works. Youâ€™re confusing yourself.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 21, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			This is how democracy works. Youâ€™re confusing yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I get everyone has the right to object to things and go on strike/protest. The fact is, those doing so are doing so before theyâ€™ve even experienced the apparent effects. 
Rallies against sexism, homophobia, racism and the like have been done after these things have happened and people have (rightly) decided that change needs to happen. 

The people in London, lost a vote. By all means go on protest if all the fears come to pass, but atm itâ€™s nothing more than stopping as they didnâ€™t get their way. 

You canâ€™t play the democracy card when youâ€™re not giving democracy a chance in the first place.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 21, 2018)

Of course you can.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			The ball collector bloke at my local range..
Yes, Imurg goes to Range shocker!!
Range opens at 8, work started at 10 so I thought I'd try and get my 3 wood working again.
Got my balls and set up in a bay. Only one on the range
Bloke on the machine is going round picking up balls
I start hitting a few irons to warm up, moving up to the 3 wood.
Bloke on machine then gets out of said vehicle and starts picking balls out of a chipping net by hand
Problem is he's 100 yards in front of me, 20 yards to the right - well within the danger zone when I'm driving.
So I stop for a couple of minutes until he gets back in a drives off.
I hit a couple of balls and then realise he's out again and picking more balls out of another bunker, this time 20 yards left.
Another 5 minutes - there's obviously more balls in this one!
Then he goes straight to the far bunker which is 160 yards out and dead in front of me.
Another 5 minutes.......
I'm getting bored by now......he then parks the machine near my bay to go into the office...I end up chipping balls through the cab window.
He probably had half a dozen in there when he came back.
I'd gone home by then.
I thought I'd let him apologise for holding me up
Not a word from him.......
		
Click to expand...

I reckon I would have just cracked on and shouted fore if he was in danger. Surely he'd more sensible to do all that when it's not open to customers? Or he knows the risks.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 22, 2018)

London.

Too noisy! Too crowded! Too expensive! 

Â£28 to go 4 miles in a taxi.

Letâ€™s sell it to the French.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 22, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Itâ€™s hapenned. Time to move on. Imo if itâ€™s not followed through with then the protests of yesterday will be nothing compared to what would happen.
		
Click to expand...

Be like Dads Army. Anything foreign is treated with contempt and suspicion.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 22, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			mens booking are done by the club, the ladies are a subsection so have there own log in.


*starter* has been asked to keep a log of how many women go out in the blocked times on Tues/Thurs. last week it was 2 for and hour and a half tee time. They had also booked a 2 hour slot a few weeks ago on a Sat morning during the last medal. it was wind so none of them went out so 2 hours wasted on a sat morning. I imagine there have been a few interesting Committee meetings recently
		
Click to expand...

You have a "Starter" ?


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 22, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			thats just it you couldn't , there have even in instances where guys have gone out in the evening slots in the summer when there was not a single lady turned  up, so the entire slot was not used yet they still kicked off a couple of guys used one of the slots.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be there, as a point of principle, to play as soon as the first tee became clear. And God help any woman who challenged me. For Gods sake grow a pair and stand up to them!


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 22, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Yes thatâ€™s exactly what it is. People not accepting the repercussions of an idiotic vote.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you'll appologise when everything turns out ok.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 22, 2018)

Dr Who, I want to be entertained not have a history lesson shoved down my throat.
Cheesy McCheeseface.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Dr Who, I want to be entertained not have a history lesson shoved down my throat.
Cheesy McCheeseface.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was doing okay until the really stilted monologue / speech / lecture at the end. That was sledgehammer stuff, no subtlety.

What do you think of the new Dr? I'm still not sure, I'm not really warming to her.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought it was doing okay until the really stilted monologue / speech / lecture at the end. That was sledgehammer stuff, no subtlety.

What do you think of the new Dr? I'm still not sure, I'm not really warming to her.
		
Click to expand...

I havenâ€™t watched enough of it yet to make a proper opinion, it was just on in the background last night as I was doing my timesheet ðŸ˜
Iâ€™ve not really been a Dr Who fan since I was a kid, itâ€™s a bit too â€œlightweight sci fi family entertainmentâ€ for me, and I think the Yanks do that type of thing much better than us.


----------



## ChipIntoBunker (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought it was doing okay until the really stilted monologue / speech / lecture at the end. That was sledgehammer stuff, no subtlety.

What do you think of the new Dr? I'm still not sure, I'm not really warming to her.
		
Click to expand...

I've enjoyed the Dr Who reboot through Eccleston, Tennant and Smith....I never watch Capalldi (no specific reason) but I thought I'd give the new one a go.

I thought last night's episode was the worst so far and was going to turn it off...however I enjoyed the last 15 minutes.

I agree about the new Dr...jury is still out for me but I do hope it works out.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 22, 2018)

People who walk round the office whilst they are on a mobile phone call and subject anyone in the vicinity to their conversation.    
There is one particular culprit who doesn't know how close he is to leaving this earth if he carries on much longer doing it.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 22, 2018)

My attempt at being dad/baker extraordinaire, tried making unicorn and rocket short bread with the kids... what we ended up with was well in my youngest words "dad that's disgusting"... leave the baking to the Mrs from now on


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 22, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who walk round the office whilst they are on a mobile phone call and subject anyone in the vicinity to their conversation.   
There is one particular culprit who doesn't know how close he is to leaving this earth if he carries on much longer doing it.
		
Click to expand...

Simple answer to that is to talk in a raised voice when he comes near you.


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2018)

Watching some LET golf ..................... well, they're certainly in no rush!!
My word, it's slow at times.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 22, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Simple answer to that is to talk in a raised voice when he comes near you.

Click to expand...

In the end, we decided on a combination of subtlety and extreme violence.   First used by Vyvyan in a laundrette in the Young Ones in 1983.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 22, 2018)

Asda selling sheep stomach. It looks revolting on the shelf, and I really cannot see a need for it in Watford.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 22, 2018)

Being in Ireland on a house hunting trip, standing on the 1st tee at Carne and not having enough time to squeeze in a round


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Being in Ireland on a house hunting trip, standing on the 1st tee at Carne and not having enough time to squeeze in a round 

Click to expand...

Bit dark though Gordie.....


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 22, 2018)

Needing 1 more corner for Leicester for a 6/1 winner...and not getting it


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 22, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Being in Ireland on a house hunting trip, standing on the 1st tee at Carne and not having enough time to squeeze in a round 

Click to expand...

Moving or holiday home Gordon??


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 23, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Moving or holiday home Gordon??
		
Click to expand...

Holiday home Richard


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 23, 2018)

This overly PC/gender equality society that is being forced on us...... more and more each day I'm agreeing with Ann widdecombes view on the way society has gone.

Today I got sent a photo from a bakery that frequents most high streets in the UK...... they are currently selling "ginger persons" biscuits. Unreal.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 23, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			This overly PC/gender equality society that is being forced on us...... more and more each day I'm agreeing with Ann widdecombes view on the way society has gone.

Today I got sent a photo from a bakery that frequents most high streets in the UK...... they are currently selling *Ginger Person * biscuits. Unreal.
		
Click to expand...

It's a Ginger Bread Man!!

This sort of thing really winds me up, will they campaign to change Mothercare to Parentcare as a shop name as dad's are parents to.. let's be honest who cares it's a Ginger Bread MAN, Man size tissues, Mothercare is it really that offensive to gender warriors... I find it more offensive people being offended by it for the sake of it...

And breath.....


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2018)

They can keep their hands off Man Flu


----------



## bobmac (Oct 23, 2018)

They also want to change......
Manhole cover
Man Utd
Mankini
Manipulate 
Mansion
Manager




I may have made up a few of these


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2018)

Heard that Nando's is going to be changed to Grandparentdo's as well.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 23, 2018)

Lorry drivers again, specifically the one who nearly ran me over as I was waiting to cross the road, all because he wanted to park right outside the chippy rather than have to walk 20 yards the lazy nob jazz.
He didn't win the verbal exchange though ðŸ˜ ðŸ¤£


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 23, 2018)

People who think the dead are in some way aware of your actions.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 23, 2018)

Dodgy hamstrings...or maybe it's the ageing process!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Dodgy hamstrings...or maybe it's the ageing process!
		
Click to expand...

I think you know the answer I'm afraid.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think you know the answer I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in denial!


----------



## woofers (Oct 23, 2018)

Shoe polish breaking into random sized pieces in the tin.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2018)

woofers said:



			Shoe polish breaking into random sized pieces in the tin.
		
Click to expand...

Re-melt it.  Put it on a hard surface like a paving slab, set light to it with a naked flame and when it's all melted put the lid over the top to extinguish and leave to set.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2018)

SWT strike and out of touch information boards at stations


----------



## Wilson (Oct 23, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Re-melt it.  Put it on a hard surface like a paving slab, set light to it with a naked flame and when it's all melted put the lid over the top to extinguish and leave to set. 

Click to expand...

This sounds way better than throwing it away and buying another one like I did! Going to smash up the new one tomorrow!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2018)

Wilson said:



			This sounds way better than throwing it away and buying another one like I did! Going to smash up the new one tomorrow!!
		
Click to expand...

Just bear in mind the tin gets very hot.  I wouldn't want to be responsible for a randomly irritating burnt hand.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 23, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just bear in mind the tin gets very hot.  I wouldn't want to be responsible for a randomly irritating burnt hand. 

Click to expand...

But you're to blame because you told him to do it....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But you're to blame because you told him to do it....

Click to expand...

No, I told him HOW to do it...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 23, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, I told him HOW to do it...  

Click to expand...

They'll still blame you


----------



## Piece (Oct 23, 2018)

Watford are....Liverpool are....Chelsea are....NOT Watford is....!


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 23, 2018)

losing a football acca to a 90min equaliserðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 23, 2018)

Staying in a hotel overlooking the magnificent Enniscrone GC and not having time to play here either


----------



## DRW (Oct 24, 2018)

Please not again


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2018)

Rupert barking at a big fat white cat up a tree at the end of the garden. He's a good 150 yards away, but he sounds like the Hound of the Baskervilles


----------



## woofers (Oct 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Re-melt it.  Put it on a hard surface like a paving slab, set light to it with a naked flame and when it's all melted put the lid over the top to extinguish and leave to set. 

Click to expand...

Yep, that seems to have worked, top tip, many thanks. ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2018)

Yo


woofers said:



			Yep, that seems to have worked, top tip, many thanks. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re welcome ðŸ‘


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 24, 2018)

Baby shark do do do do do do


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Baby shark do do do do do do
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately, I suspect, you've completely lost me there....don't tell me - I don't want to know


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Fortunately, I suspect, you've completely lost me there....don't tell me - I don't want to know

Click to expand...




adam6177 said:



			Baby shark do do do do do do
		
Click to expand...

my daughter loves it ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2018)

The Tommyâ€™s , the Walter Mittys - the guys that go to Elevenarife - people can smell them a mile away


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm a shark, albeit a pathetic one and I had no idea what he was talking about


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 24, 2018)

Long wheel base vans that take up 2 parking spaces.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2018)

well known Porky pie tellers who google anything and everything.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 24, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Fortunately, I suspect, you've completely lost me there....don't tell me - I don't want to know

Click to expand...




Pathetic Shark said:



			I'm a shark, albeit a pathetic one and I had no idea what he was talking about
		
Click to expand...

Give it a look on youtube....you wont thank me


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			my daughter loves it ðŸ˜‚







Click to expand...

So what part of "don't tell me" doesn't compute Phil!!!


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2018)

Piece said:



			Watford are....Liverpool are....Chelsea are....NOT Watford is....!
		
Click to expand...

It's actually Watford is .... Liverpool is ... Chelsea is .... NOT Watford are, (I think).


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2018)

Traffic nazis.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2018)

Imurg said:



			So what part of "don't tell me" doesn't compute Phil!!!

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

If I have to suffer it so does the forum ðŸ˜‚

I expect you to learn the moves as well ðŸ˜€


----------



## Wolf (Oct 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

If I have to suffer it so does the forum ðŸ˜‚

I expect you to learn the moves as well ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

My youngest 2 been singing this constantly all day, bed time can't come soon enough.. doo dooo,  dooo, dooo..


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 24, 2018)

Putts that lip-out.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

If I have to suffer it so does the forum ðŸ˜‚

I expect you to learn the moves as well ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

The phrase "Up Yours" springs to mind.....


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2018)

Seeing an utter pillock near to wiping out another car with the most stupid driving I've probably ever seen. We have a set of temporary traffic lights narrowing all traffic into one lane. As the car in front of me stopped for the red light with me behind, and possibly a couple more pulling up too, an idiot in a Merc suddenly put his foot down and roared through the red light at about 60mph to catch the back end of the cars that went through on green. He obviously wasn't aware that a nurse was pulling out of a hospice from in front left of the front car - her delay probably saved her life


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 24, 2018)

Old farts at the pub who doesnâ€™t wash their hands after being to the urinal and track suit teens who walks around in the public with the hands grasping their balls like it was the most natural thing in the world.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 24, 2018)

Wolf said:



			My youngest 2 been singing this constantly all day, bed time can't come soon enough.. doo dooo,  dooo, dooo..
		
Click to expand...

If your torture only started today, youâ€™re a lucky fella. 

My girls have almost got bored of it. Only Took 3 weeks.....


----------



## Wolf (Oct 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			If your torture only started today, youâ€™re a lucky fella.

My girls have almost got bored of it. Only Took 3 weeks.....
		
Click to expand...

Oh  I the torture has gone in for at least a month but today it's next level


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2018)

Finding out I've been walking around with a hole in my shoe all day


----------



## bobmac (Oct 24, 2018)

Shop assistants asking me to enter my PIN number

Outside space, kitchen space, sleeping space
Looking at properties.
Have an explore


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 25, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Finding out I've been walking around with a hole in my shoe all day
		
Click to expand...

We know a song about that.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 25, 2018)

The Gardner who started his chain saw up at 7:50am...


----------



## Slime (Oct 25, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Finding out I've been walking around with a hole in my shoe all day
		
Click to expand...

If your shoe didn't have a hole in it, how would you get your foot in?


----------



## Wolf (Oct 25, 2018)

Other people letting their kids continually  kick the back of my seat in cinema despite politely asking them not to... the 15th one I asked wasn't so polite and then it stopped.. sadly film was nearly finished by then...


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2018)

the usual suspect not being able to think up there own threads and just posts up stuff trawled from the internet, wither its news story or stuff on GM


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			the usual suspect not being able to think up there own threads and just posts up stuff trawled from the internet, wither its news story or stuff on GM
		
Click to expand...

What a child you are


----------



## Wolf (Oct 25, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			the usual suspect not being able to think up there own threads and just posts up stuff trawled from the internet, wither its news story or stuff on GM
		
Click to expand...

Nothing would ever get spoken about if this didn't occasionally happen and such is life that over time conversations  get repeated doesn't make them less worthyor not worth talking about.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Nothing would ever get spoken about if this didn't occasionally happen and such is life that over time conversations  get repeated doesn't make them less worthyor not worth talking about.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t worry about it mate - itâ€™s just a childish snide dig at me because I posted about Heathland golf courses


----------



## Wolf (Oct 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Donâ€™t worry about it mate - itâ€™s just a childish snide dig at me because I posted about Heathland golf courses
		
Click to expand...

Oh not worried at all and assumed that's what it was, quite sad really and there's a random irritation of the day in itself


----------



## User20205 (Oct 25, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			the usual suspect not being able to think up there own threads and just posts up stuff trawled from the internet, wither its news story or stuff on GM
		
Click to expand...

75% of the threads on here are re external news incidents/stories especially OOB. Why donâ€™t you just put phil on ignore?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 25, 2018)

eBay sellers who put a starting price below the reserve price.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2018)

Travellers starting to ruin what used to be a very nice market town


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 25, 2018)

People with rucksack sized bags on wheels. Just carry the damn thing and stop tripping people up you inconsiderate chump.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 25, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			eBay sellers who put a starting price below the reserve price.
		
Click to expand...

Ebay buyers who don't pay, leaving you in limbo for a week before you can re list.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 25, 2018)

therod said:



			75% of the threads on here are re external news incidents/stories especially OOB. Why donâ€™t you just put phil on ignore?
		
Click to expand...

Personally I am more irritated by threads on sporting events that are basically a commentary. 

I can see it for myself!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 25, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			the usual suspect not being able to think up there own threads and just posts up stuff trawled from the internet, wither its news story or stuff on GM
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			What a child you are
		
Click to expand...


Grow up the both of you, fed up with the incessant digs, infraction points have been issued, time to stop


----------



## Cherry13 (Oct 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			my daughter loves it ðŸ˜‚







Click to expand...

Turns out I canâ€™t escape it!! That and blooming Mickey Mouse clubhouse.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			The Gardner who started his chain saw up at 7:50am...
		
Click to expand...


I hope that this isn't a general complaint as mine is starting at 8am tomorrow  ðŸ¤”


----------



## User20205 (Oct 25, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Personally I am more irritated by threads on sporting events that are basically a commentary.

I can see it for myself!
		
Click to expand...

Yes 100%. Post comment not commentary


----------



## Slime (Oct 25, 2018)

About 90% of adverts on TV.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 25, 2018)

Parents and their brats getting onto rush hour trains from London only to complain how busy it is and moan how they can't sit together..... How about using some common sense and going before or after the busiest time of day.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 25, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I hope that this isn't a general complaint as mine is starting at 8am tomorrow  ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Can't you just hit a driver off the first like most normal people?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Can't you just hit a driver off the first like most normal people?
		
Click to expand...

Flamboyance mate,that's what it's called ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2018)

crossing the road this morning while walking my dog and nearly getting taken out by some lycra t0sser who decided the red light he went through didn't apply to him


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 26, 2018)

Neil Diamond, how did he ever get famous?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2018)

therod said:



			75% of the threads on here are re external news incidents/stories especially OOB. Why donâ€™t you just put phil on ignore?
		
Click to expand...

But that wouldn;t stop his constant snide digs and trolling anything i post would it

if you can't take it don't dish it out.... simple as


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 26, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			But that wouldn;t stop his constant snide digs and trolling anything i post would it

if you can't take it don't dish it out.... simple as
		
Click to expand...


Patrick, he trolls you, you troll him back, I donâ€™t give a monkeys who started it, it stops NOW, 

I hope I have made myself crystal clear, Fraggerâ€™s Ban Hammer is poised


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 26, 2018)

Is that like Thor's Hammer?   Does it come back to you once you've used it?


----------



## Piece (Oct 26, 2018)

Washing machine LED display won't come on. The machine works perfectly fine, except you can't exactly control what settings to use!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2018)

Idiots speeding in, around and out of car parks!


----------



## Wolf (Oct 26, 2018)

People at the driving range letting kids run about


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2018)

Chris Sutton ......................... nobody cares what you think, just stop trying to be controversial just for the sake of it!


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2018)

Apparently, when my wife says "if anything happens to me, I want you to meet someone new", "anything" doesn't include getting stuck in traffic.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 26, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fraggerâ€™s Ban Hammer is poised
		
Click to expand...

That's got to be a euphemism surely. Does Mrs Fragger get the benefit of your "Ban Hammer"?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2018)

Scoring a 4 over par, 7 under handicap, (43 points for any one not scottish) in a nothing swindle this afternoon, when there is a medal tomorrow morning, when I will play rubbish.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 26, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's got to be a euphemism surely. Does Mrs Fragger get the benefit of your "Ban Hammer"?
		
Click to expand...

Chortle, I laughed until I stopped ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜¬


----------



## User2021 (Oct 26, 2018)

Highways agency - moronic idiots


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 26, 2018)

Game Improver not being improver enough to improve my current iron game.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 26, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Game Improver not being improver enough to improve my current iron game.
		
Click to expand...

You could always sell them to GibboðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 26, 2018)

Piece said:



			Washing machine LED display won't come on. The machine works perfectly fine, except you can't exactly control what settings to use!!!
		
Click to expand...

In eco mode?


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 26, 2018)

Setting Sky to record Bledisoe Cup and they have a  picture of the League teams not the Union teams heading it up


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 27, 2018)

Mrs Shark going out for the night, leaving the Sky Box on live pause and then being totally unable to find the remote control.     Turned out it was in her bag.  There will be payback for this.  Oh yes.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Mrs Shark going out for the night, leaving the Sky Box on live pause and then being totally unable to find the remote control.     Turned out it was in her bag.  There will be payback for this.  Oh yes.
		
Click to expand...


Schoolboy error ....... We have 2 remotes ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Imurg (Oct 27, 2018)

Generally, as long as they follow the rules, I have no issue with cyclists....I used to be one.
But, for the Love of God, make up your minds!!
Either cycle on the road or on the pavement - I don't care which, just pick one and stick with it.
Switching from pavement to road to pavement to road is going to end up one way - you either dead or in hospital.
Twice, in the space of 5 minutes, I saw a cyclist veer onto the road from the pavement and narrowly miss getting killed...and this was at 7 am!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 27, 2018)

Snow!


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 27, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Mrs Shark going out for the night, leaving the Sky Box on live pause and then being totally unable to find the remote control.     Turned out it was in her bag.  There will be payback for this.  Oh yes.
		
Click to expand...

Buttons on the box ?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 27, 2018)

The I-Pad was put to use instead, to be honest as it is most nights when Mrs Shark is watching her useless drivel.   I had the choice of posting on this forum or watching porn.      My hit count here is going up nicely


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			Setting Sky to record Bledisoe Cup and they have a  picture of the League teams not the Union teams heading it up
		
Click to expand...

They're trying to help you watch the superior game...


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 27, 2018)

Ha ha Union boy man and boy, was very good game this morning


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 27, 2018)

Having to go out in fancy dress even though I know the rest of the pub won't be. And, I'm going to be the first there so I'll have to stand at the bar and look ridiculous.....


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 27, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Scoring a 4 over par, 7 under handicap, (43 points for any one not scottish) in a nothing swindle this afternoon, when there is a medal tomorrow morning, when I will play rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. 92, net 81. Flipping rubbish. Cows bottom and banjo. All day. Baltic cold. 4 hours 40. First 4 out this morning took 4.45, and set the pace for the day. They need a cattle prod up the nethers.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 27, 2018)

Babies in pubs!

(Bring back smoking in pubs i say  - no-one ever brought their baby into a smoke-fugged bar!)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Babies in pubs!

(Bring back smoking in pubs i say  - no-one ever brought their baby into a smoke-fugged bar!)
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. We have a couple of Wetherspoons in Reading and there are always parents in there having drink after drink with screaming babies in a cot or pushchair. Alternatively their offspring are allowed to run around the pub making loads of noise and they then get shirty if you ask them to control them as you're trying to have a quiet and enjoyable time. 

Played badly this morning and my mood wasn't enhanced when I came in and next door was trying to change the brakes on his car (and clearly had no idea what he was doing) and had everything sprawled over out drive making it impossible to get to my garage to but the Go-Kart away


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2018)

Button flies ........................ what's wrong with the humble zip?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Having to go out in fancy dress even though I know the rest of the pub won't be. And, I'm going to be the first there so I'll have to stand at the bar and look ridiculous.....
		
Click to expand...

You should get an infraction for not telling us which pub so we could come along...







and offer moral support, obviously ðŸ¤£


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 28, 2018)

woofers said:



			Shoe polish breaking into random sized pieces in the tin.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, very late reply....but really shoe polish?????


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

Lewis Hamilton.


----------



## woofers (Oct 28, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Sorry, very late reply....but really shoe polish?????
		
Click to expand...

Yep, when youâ€™ve got some quality leather shoes and boots, they need looking after properly.


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

Paul Pogba and his pathetic penalty routine!


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2018)

Having to go to London for work on a Sat night


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2018)

Something went spang in my left hand today. Flipping painfull. Managed to finish the round, by trying to hold the club differently. Played ok, but still painfull now.  Could really do with it calming down. Not sure what it is, but if it is still there tomorrow, doctor visit pending.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh, and the Mexican national anthem. What were they thinking.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2018)

Getting an email from the lottery regarding Friday's Euro millions draw. Couldn't open it over the weekend, didn't have the password on my phone and I've been away. Got back, opened it. Not the Â£63m jackpot, I'd won Â£2.60 . Why the Heck bother giving out Â£2.60?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 28, 2018)

Take some nurofen Chris, helps with all muscle strains


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2018)

Having to come home after a nice relaxing weekend at our caravan


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2018)

F1 tyre compounds; hypersoft, supersoft, ultrasoft for crying out loud.  What's wrong with hard, medium & soft?  Good enough to the MotoGP boys.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Take some nurofen Chris, helps with all muscle strains
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Currently trying red wine. Not great, but I will persevere.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2018)

To discover in the middle of the sermon that switching my phone to silent does not mute an alarm I set for last Sunday, and mistakenly set it to repeat every Sunday. What the Anglicans thought of this reformed church nuisance visiting them I care not to dwell on.  But it was very embarrassing.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 28, 2018)

Going back to work tomorrow at 530am after 9 days off


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ice on my car and a predicted high of 3 degrees when I tee off later this morning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2018)

Feeling crap and throwing up.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2018)

Being told by an actor in an advertisement that knowing I'll be accepted for a credit card before applying will "change my life".
It's not often I want to inflict pain on people but in this case I might need to seek out whoever dreamt up that garbage.


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Being told by an actor in an advertisement that knowing I'll be accepted for a credit card before applying will "change my life".
It's not often I want to inflict pain on people but in this case I might need to seek out whoever dreamt up that garbage.
		
Click to expand...

It's probably the same muppet who promises I could win the holiday of my dreams, but it turns out the holiday is in Spain!
Or the home of my dreams, but it turns out the house costs less than Â£1M.
They have no idea what my dreams consist of !!!!!


----------



## Slab (Oct 30, 2018)

Drivers who are tootling along within the speed limit doing now't wrong who then slow down another 10-15 for speed cameras!


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2018)

In fact ............................. speed cameras.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 30, 2018)

1. men that sit next to you with their legs so far apart that they must have the biggest testicles in human history
2. men that sit cross legged. I've made in my business to not trust any man that sits cross legged, its amazing how many times thats done me a favour.


----------



## Dando (Oct 30, 2018)

the costa in your office running out of coffee!


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 30, 2018)

Government forms.....baffling.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 30, 2018)

Waiting on phone calls that's never come


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 30, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Having to go out in fancy dress even though I know the rest of the pub won't be. And, I'm going to be the first there so I'll have to stand at the bar and look ridiculous.....
		
Click to expand...


Pictures required

You just canâ€™t leave it there, itâ€™s not right ðŸ˜‚


----------



## shortgame (Oct 30, 2018)

Dando said:



			the costa in your office running out of coffee!
		
Click to expand...

Dark times.  Almost as bad as when KFC ran out of chicken


----------



## Dando (Oct 30, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Dark times.  Almost as bad as when KFC ran out of chicken 

Click to expand...

I had to walk 50 or so yards into our other office and get a starbucks coffee instead!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2018)

What sort of place is it you work in where you have proper coffee shops and not just a kettle or vending machine?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What sort of place is it you work in where you have proper coffee shops and not just a kettle or vending machine?
		
Click to expand...

Food courtðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Food courtðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Oct 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What sort of place is it you work in where you have proper coffee shops and not just a kettle or vending machine?
		
Click to expand...

we have vending machines but the coffee tastes like mud and there are no kettles in the office


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2018)

Dando said:



			we have vending machines but the coffee tastes like mud and there are no kettles in the office
		
Click to expand...

Is the Costa and Starbucks outside the building then? I had an image of them being part of your office buildings, a bit like Costa's being in a Next.


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2018)

Old people who drive a Honda Jazz but think they're driving the world's widest vehicle!
Imagine them driving a Hummer!!


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2018)

After waiting at some temporary traffic lights, they turn green and I set off.
Halfway through I'm having to hit my brakes to avoid yet another colour blind cyclist.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 30, 2018)

When you've been without a kitchen extractor fan for over 2 weeks, receiving email upon email from the landlord that "it's coming tomorrow".


----------



## bobmac (Oct 31, 2018)

Watching a film last night with a graphic in the top left corner telling us what was on next and was there for the whole film


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 31, 2018)

The day after your 60th birthday. It must have been a dodgy prawn...


----------



## Dando (Oct 31, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is the Costa and Starbucks outside the building then? I had an image of them being part of your office buildings, a bit like Costa's being in a Next.
		
Click to expand...

They are in our buildings


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 31, 2018)

Trying to work the "word" "rammel" into every post. Give it a rest.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			The day after your 60th birthday. It must have been a dodgy prawn...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, right... 

I suspect it was more the cocktail than the prawn.   Happy birthday you old git.


----------



## Slab (Nov 1, 2018)

Q jumpers on the roads (again) just wait your turn! aarrggghhh


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 1, 2018)

Work!!!


----------



## Wolf (Nov 1, 2018)

Waking up at 6am on my only day off to find the half got cold in the night and turned the heating on! Far to hot,  stuffy and now feel as rough as toast.. yet she's happily sleeping away


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 1, 2018)

Athletes in general, and footballers in particular that are so "media trained" that they look like A: robots, and B: dumb and dumbers dumber unknown brother.

Man City playing Fulham tonight.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 1, 2018)

The term 'ex-hurricane '...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 1, 2018)

Idiots who think that just because itâ€™s raining and dark they have to stick their rear fog lights on.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Idiots who think that just because itâ€™s raining and dark they have to stick their rear fog lights on.
		
Click to expand...

Honest to God, if visibility is so poor that you need your fog lights on then there's a reasonable case that you, maybe, shouldn't be on the road.
100 metres isn't very far when you're driving.
Try it next to each you're out.
If you can't see ordinary lights at 100 yards..........
I think I've driven in visibility poor enough to need fog lights about 5-6 times in nearly 40 years...


----------



## Wolf (Nov 1, 2018)

Dart Charge Penalty notices...

Made a crossing for work 3 months ago which was paid for using my card in advance for 2 crossings (there and back)... only to receive a penalty notice today claiming no payment received. Ring the unhelpful line explain situation and that I can prove payment to be met with a helpful well you'll have to prove it or pay fine... 

Appeal logged on website because they can't do over phone with proof of payment uploaded.. 

Robbing ba..........


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 1, 2018)

To come into the office and just sitting through the days as I'll be leaving in next week and have handed over everything that is usually on my plate. I could be out playing golf instead of just sitting here posting stuff for no reason what so ever.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 1, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			To come into the office and just sitting through the days as I'll be leaving in next week and have handed over everything that is usually on my plate. I could be out playing golf instead of just sitting here posting stuff for no reason what so ever.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat, moving at end of month literally turning up to work for the sake of being there..  no real interest in being there, nothing left to do as all handed over, literally end up trawling the internet, looking for people to talk to in order to avoid boredom or end up inevitably bored..  could easily spend next couple weeks playing and being happy..


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 1, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I'm in the same boat, moving at end of month literally turning up to work for the sake of being there..  no real interest in being there, nothing left to do as all handed over, literally end up trawling the internet, looking for people to talk to in order to avoid boredom or end up inevitably bored..  could easily spend next couple weeks playing and being happy..
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's so stupid. I'm basically only here to be "on call" should something happen, which it won't. I haven't been drinking coffee for years, and the last couple of weeks I've started to have like 5-6 cups a day again for the simple reason of getting up and going to the machine to kill time.


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2018)

It's that time of year when weather forecasters put up graphics relating to 'Wintry Showers'.
*IT'S WINTERY*, as in PERTAINING TO WINTER!
We don't get summry sunshine and I don't find octopus rubbry to eat!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 1, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Dart Charge Penalty notices...

Made a crossing for work 3 months ago which was paid for using my card in advance for 2 crossings (there and back)... only to receive a penalty notice today claiming no payment received. Ring the unhelpful line explain situation and that I can prove payment to be met with a helpful well you'll have to prove it or pay fine...

Appeal logged on website because they can't do over phone with proof of payment uploaded..

Robbing ba..........
		
Click to expand...

To be fair though, my daughter got a penalty notice from the Dartford crossing (she thought her car was on my account....I did ask why I would want to pay hers), in with the penalty notice was a warning letter telling her that as it was a first time offence if she paid the normal charge within 1 month the penalty notice would be cancelled.
Canâ€™t be fairer than that I would say.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 1, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			To be fair though, my daughter got a penalty notice from the Dartford crossing (she thought her car was on my account....I did ask why I would want to pay hers), in with the penalty notice was a warning letter telling her that as it was a first time offence if she paid the normal charge within 1 month the penalty notice would be cancelled.
Canâ€™t be fairer than that I would say.
		
Click to expand...

No that's fair treatment I'm getting though. If that was the case is accept it. In this case I have confirmation of payment from them the day I paid which was the day before my journey, yet they're saying I have to prove I've paid it no first offence  let off or anything


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 1, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Yeah, it's so stupid. I'm basically only here to be "on call" should something happen, which it won't. I haven't been drinking coffee for years, and the last couple of weeks I've started to have like 5-6 cups a day again for the simple reason of getting up and going to the machine to kill time.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, I'd have a cold coming on if I were either of you two.....good grief, what they gonna do...sack you?


----------



## Slab (Nov 1, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Hmmm, I'd have a cold coming on if I were either of you two.....good grief, what they gonna do...sack you?
		
Click to expand...

I assume both the lads are still being paid though (maybe its an option to offer to take no pay for the remainder of notice period)

Otherwise it could still impact any reference (& you never know if you might need to return one day)


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 1, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Hmmm, I'd have a cold coming on if I were either of you two.....good grief, what they gonna do...sack you?
		
Click to expand...

The thought has crossed my mind, believe me. However, my current boss is a good friend with my boss to be at the new job. To have the standard "last days cold" I think could start me off in the wrong way at my new place. Overthinking it? Probably. But yeah, I'll just ride it out. Only a few days left!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			The thought has crossed my mind, believe me. However, my current boss is a good friend with my boss to be at the new job. To have the standard "last days cold" I think could start me off in the wrong way at my new place. Overthinking it? Probably. But yeah, I'll just ride it out. Only a few days left! 

Click to expand...

Just don't get on eBay - could get expensive


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 1, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Just don't get on eBay - could get expensive
		
Click to expand...

I've actually never bought anything from eBay (please don't get "upset" now like my colleagues got when I told them that I had never been to Nando's, 2 years after moving to the UK), so not to worried about it.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Waking up at 6am on my only day off to find the half got cold in the night and turned the heating on! Far to hot,  stuffy and now feel as rough as toast.. yet she's happily sleeping away

Click to expand...

We've just had a new boiler installed so we now have heating. Already she's blasting the temperature stat up to 30Â° and the radiator on full, so that when I come to bed it's like trying to sleep in a bloody sauna. Was better off when we didn't have any heating!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			I've actually never bought anything from eBay (please don't get "upset" now like my colleagues got when I told them that I had never been to Nando's, 2 years after moving to the UK), so not to worried about it.
		
Click to expand...

I went to Nando's for the first time this year. I wont be going back. I don't get the hype around it, don't bother even for the sake of ticking it off a list. Below average food at best.

Ebay, there is a fabulous world out there. Up to you whether you want to delve into it but it is a load of fun, particularly for golfers


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I went to Nando's for the first time this year. I wont be going back. I don't get the hype around it, don't bother even for the sake of ticking it off a list. Below average food at best.

Ebay, there is a fabulous world out there. Up to you whether you want to delve into it but it is a load of fun, particularly for golfers
		
Click to expand...

Nando's is excellent, how dare you. Not posh but nice food that's inexpensive, ideal for meeting with friends for a quick bite.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I went to Nando's for the first time this year. I wont be going back. I don't get the hype around it, don't bother even for the sake of ticking it off a list. Below average food at best.

Ebay, there is a fabulous world out there. Up to you whether you want to delve into it but it is a load of fun, particularly for golfers
		
Click to expand...

I have actually been to Nando's since then a few times. I don't get the hype either really, even though I think it's a half decent place to get some grub. I saw an one hour ad disguised as a "documentary" about Nando's a few months ago, and it's fascinating how a place like that can rise to such heights. There's even a website with 2 guys who have dedicated themselves to go to every Nando's in the UK and review it.

That eBay is a good place for golfers to delve into is probably the argument I need NOT to go there...


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I went to Nando's for the first time this year. I wont be going back. I don't get the hype around it, don't bother even for the sake of ticking it off a list. Below average food at best.

Ebay, there is a fabulous world out there. Up to you whether you want to delve into it but it is a load of fun, particularly for golfers
		
Click to expand...

Nando's; I wasn't taken with it when we lived in the UK. Very poor at best. I like it even less compared with proper Spanish food. Overpriced rubbish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Nando's is excellent, how dare you. Not posh but nice food that's inexpensive, ideal for meeting with friends for a quick bite.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not bothered about posh food, I have no airs and graces there. I just found it bland and that is a food crime. Dull chicken, cardboard chips. They have done a great marketing campaign with it, targetting younger people via social media so fair play to them but the actual product is hugely disappointing. Loads of other chains I would choose ahead of there now if I wanted the equivalent.

The good news for you is that I am one less person taking up a seat and a table when you want to go there with your mates


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not bothered about posh food, I have no airs and graces there. I just found it bland and that is a food crime. Dull chicken, cardboard chips. They have done a great marketing campaign with it, targetting younger people via social media so fair play to them but the actual product is hugely disappointing. Loads of other chains I would choose ahead of there now if I wanted the equivalent.

The good news for you is that I am one less person taking up a seat and a table when you want to go there with your mates 

Click to expand...

You must have gone to a dodgy branch. I always enjoy their chicken, and the chips are usually good too. It does sit in a sort of niche though I suppose, fractionally above a fast food place, but below actual restaurants.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 1, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			I've actually never bought anything from eBay (please don't get "upset" now like my colleagues got when I told them that I had never been to Nando's, 2 years after moving to the UK), so not to worried about it.
		
Click to expand...

I went into a Nandos once, to see what it was like. I looked at the menu, the set up, the food others were eating, the mess on the floor, the general terrible ambience, and walked out. I went to the pizza place opposite, and had nice food, in a nice place, ordered from, and delivered to my table, by a lovely waitress. The food was good, and the service excellent. That is eating out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Nando's is excellent, how dare you. Not posh but nice food that's inexpensive, ideal for meeting with friends for a quick bite.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s disgusting , water filled chicken , bland - its as bad as KFC. Just an awful place


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s disgusting , water filled chicken , bland - its as bad as KFC. Just an awful place
		
Click to expand...

I love KFC as well!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 1, 2018)

Do not bring up any of the following topics on an internet forum if you don't want to wind people up:

- Nando's
- Cyclists
- Colour of socks 

Ps. I like KFC as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I love KFC as well! 

Click to expand...

http://uk.businessinsider.com/kfc-viral-video-shows-need-for-improvement-2017-9

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ures-lung-maggot-disgusting-viral-Twitter/amp

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....sting-kfc-restaurant-closed-after-1162720.amp

Enjoy it ðŸ‘


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://uk.businessinsider.com/kfc-viral-video-shows-need-for-improvement-2017-9

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ures-lung-maggot-disgusting-viral-Twitter/amp

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....sting-kfc-restaurant-closed-after-1162720.amp

Enjoy it ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Then I'll avoid eating KFC the next time I'm travelling to Plymouth, Australia, or the year 2013.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 1, 2018)

Nandoâ€™s is great but at that price range I find myself eating some mega grease at Five Guys more often of late. Mmm. 

KFC is fantastic if youâ€™re in a hurry.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 1, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Nando's is excellent, how dare you. Not posh but nice food that's inexpensive, ideal for meeting with friends for a quick bite.
		
Click to expand...

Nandos is awesome!!! Itâ€™s not bland, just choose a different sauce!!!thats the premise!!! Neither is it Spanish


----------



## dewsweeper (Nov 1, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Idiots who think that just because itâ€™s raining and dark they have to stick their rear fog lights on.
		
Click to expand...

Its probably to counter the idiot behind with headlights and fog lights on.


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Do not bring up any of the following topics on an internet forum if you don't want to wind people up:

- Nando's
- Cyclists
- Colour of socks

Ps. I like KFC as well.



Click to expand...

 You can also add traffic filtering too!


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2018)

Three putting from absolutely nowhere ............................................. three times!!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 1, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You must have gone to a dodgy branch. I always enjoy their chicken, and the chips are usually good too. It does sit in a sort of niche though I suppose, fractionally above a fast food place, but below actual restaurants. 

Click to expand...

My biggest issue with Nandoâ€™s, is that nobody seems to be able to have one without it being â€œcheekyâ€!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2018)

Marks & poxy Spencers useless credit card fraud department.  Numpties.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 1, 2018)

Slab said:



			I assume both the lads are still being paid though (maybe its an option to offer to take no pay for the remainder of notice period)

Otherwise it could still impact any reference (& you never know if you might need to return one day)
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this for me... can't take a "cough" extended sicky, as though I'm leaving I'm staying with the same company and relocating to Lincoln with them so I'd only be doing myself no favours..

Shame I'd love some early morning golf them home to pack but alas sit at work bored


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 2, 2018)

Ticket booking fees.   Two tickets to see the Specials.    "Facility fee", "Booking fee", VAT on both.    Bloody rip-off.
Still, they are one hell of band - saw them a couple of years back and thought they were magnificent.


----------



## drdel (Nov 2, 2018)

*British Gas / Hive - Customer Service*.  I  needed a refund on an over-charge.  Sent three emails since early Oct ; all acknowledged and say reply within 72 hours - no replies. On to web (no email available) - enter 'Chat' service at queue position 10, 15 minutes, position now 7, 15/20 mins, position 5, +20mins position back to 8 (how does that work?), further 15 mins position 5, so then same process with queue positions going to 6, 5, 4 and 1.

So after 2 hours get an agent who says can't answer your question as we have no access to 'accounts' ring tomorrow !! 

Rang today & after 25min wait told "please email us" !!!!. Me 'But you don't answer' " BG... yes I can see that". "BG."... email us copy of quote and we'll refund in 28 days" --- me 'But why didn't you say that in October and why 28 days?'  BG "...It's our system we can't refund to Cards we only refund by cheques and that 28 days"

Two minutes after sending email I receive an email enclosing a Customer Service Survey !!! -I'm off to the Range to give 90 balls a thrashing!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 2, 2018)

got back from golf, stuck my bag by the bag door, only for Rupert to come out give it a sniff then cock his leg up the side of it and pee all down one side.... little bugger


----------



## drdel (Nov 2, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			got back from golf, stuck my bag by the bag door, only for Rupert to come out give it a sniff then cock his leg up the side of it and pee all down one side.... little bugger
View attachment 25847

Click to expand...

Obviously crap training.


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2018)

drdel said:



			Obviously *crap training*.
		
Click to expand...

No, pee training.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 2, 2018)

Slime said:



			No, pee training.
		
Click to expand...


he's been taught to pee outside so nothing to do with training TBH, it was outside so fair game as far as he was concerned


----------



## drdel (Nov 2, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			he's been taught to pee outside so nothing to do with training TBH, it was outside so fair game as far as he was concerned
		
Click to expand...

T'was a joke !!!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 2, 2018)

The idiot chef in a chinese restaurant near me who put fruit in my chicken chop suey. Really? Chop suey is bean sprouts in gravy. It has stuff all to do with lemon and pineapple. May he rot in hell for eternity. Idiot. Proper idiot.


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			he's been taught to pee outside so nothing to do with training TBH, it was outside so fair game as far as he was concerned
		
Click to expand...

P'ing perchance.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 2, 2018)

Sitting next to someone on a 5 hour flight and all I can smell is their body odour.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 2, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Yeah, it's so stupid. I'm basically only here to be "on call" should something happen, which it won't. I haven't been drinking coffee for years, and the last couple of weeks I've started to have like 5-6 cups a day again for the simple reason of getting up and going to the machine to kill time.
		
Click to expand...

Bad idea to make someone work their weeks notice.
I remember the tale about the guy that made the sticks of Rock for Morecambe , in a good mood he could produced up to 2 miles of it a week.
Seemingly he got a better offer from Blackpool rock, but was made !! to work his weeks notice.
Morecambe was left with 2 miles of rock saying " stick your rock up your ass " .


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 3, 2018)

Not being able to get an extra hour sleep even on weekends cause the internal clock wakes me up at 7 the latest. Impossible to fall asleep again.


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2018)

Trying to cut my toe nails with large nail clippers when, really, only a chainsaw would do!


----------



## dewsweeper (Nov 3, 2018)

Slime said:



			Trying to cut my toe nails with large nail clippers when, really, only a chainsaw would do!
		
Click to expand...

It gets worse as you get older !
I use a small set of secateurs !


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			It gets worse as you get older !
I use a small set of secateurs !
		
Click to expand...

I have a disc cutter that I may have a go with.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

Bottles/cans of beer that eject on opening. Brew dog are the worst for this. Just opened a can of Dead Pony, and I am soaked.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 3, 2018)

Using the loo at work but then realising some git  hasn't replaced the loo roll


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2018)

Cash machines.

Which service do you want?
Cash Only.

Do you want to view your balance first?
No, I just want some cash!

How much do you want?
Tap-tap.

Do you want a receipt with that?
I just want the bleedin money fcs, thatâ€™s why I chose cash only!

Iâ€™m sure one day Iâ€™m going to say something rude to a cash machine ðŸ˜‚

And while Iâ€™m at it, people who take an age at cash machines, how can it take so long!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

I will jump in on this, just for fun, but who uses cash anymore? Tap and go, etc.


Oh, me, i do.


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I will jump in on this, just for fun, *but who uses cash *anymore? Tap and go, etc.


Oh, me, i do.
		
Click to expand...

Me.
I rarely even take my debit card with me, mind you, I am one of the old ones.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 3, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			It gets worse as you get older !
I use a small set of secateurs !
		
Click to expand...

Be careful Mal, I seen a few movies lately where fingers and toes were cut off,  with just one snip using them things.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 3, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Cash machines.

Which service do you want?
Cash Only.

Do you want to view your balance first?
No, I just want some cash!

How much do you want?
Tap-tap.

Do you want a receipt with that?
I just want the bleedin money fcs, thatâ€™s why I chose cash only!

Iâ€™m sure one day Iâ€™m going to say something rude to a cash machine ðŸ˜‚

*And while Iâ€™m at it, people who take an age at cash machines, how can it take so long!*

Click to expand...

Probably because the machine asks too many questions ðŸ˜‰


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2018)

Slime said:



			Me.
I rarely even take my debit card with me, mind you, I am one of the old ones.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if it's my upbringing, age or a touch of OCD but I've always wanted cash on the hip so have to run the gauntlet of the cash machine.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 3, 2018)

Cash Man here but haven't used a cash machine in 15 years....


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 3, 2018)

For donkeys years I've paid my restaurant bills by credit/debit card, but always paid cash for a few pints/rounds in a pub.
 Boom !  last week I discovered that in the bar [ side ] of my local bar/restaurant, I can use my touch bank card  up to Â£30 . 
 From our joint account . Happy days.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm a cash man, i hate faffing around with cards etc. 

Dont get me started on people paying for drinks on their card or those that get the hump when a certain pub doesnt accept cards and its their round.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2018)

How old are you lot? Tap and pay sorts the round out in seconds. No messing about with cash and change. Get with the times.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How old are you lot? Tap and pay sorts the round out in seconds. No messing about with cash and change. Get with the times.
		
Click to expand...

Think  of times you've fumbled about, dropped coins/notes, while trying to count your cash to pay, after you've had a few drinks.
Then the number of times you paid over a twenty for a couple of drinks, then just walked away with them, without waiting for your change.
I know I have, in a few strange places  Not directed at you Lord T..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2018)

No problem WA. You have just done a great advert for my point about why tap and pay is better than cash. Much easier and quicker.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 4, 2018)

When businesses stopped offering discount for cash I stopped carrying cash...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How old are you lot? Tap and pay sorts the round out in seconds. No messing about with cash and change. Get with the times.
		
Click to expand...

No thanks, had it taken off all my cards, makes too easy to get scammed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2018)

Mark Roe


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 4, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			No thanks, had it taken off all my cards, makes too easy to get scammed.
		
Click to expand...

How is it easier?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm a cash man, i hate faffing around with cards etc.

Dont get me started on people paying for drinks on their card or those that get the hump when a certain pub doesnt accept cards and its their round.
		
Click to expand...

Faffing around ðŸ¤”

You simply hold your card against the machine ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 4, 2018)

I must be unusual for my age (nearly 70) as I find it far more convenient to use my contactlesss card than faff around with cash.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 4, 2018)

I need a way to launder my I'll gotten gains....


----------



## bobmac (Nov 4, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I need a way to launder my I'll gotten gains....
		
Click to expand...

You could donate it to Fragger's golf lesson fund


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 4, 2018)

A neighbour just came knocking on my door asking if I could move my car. Some numbskull had parked right across from me and blocked the road. Twunt!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			How is it easier?
		
Click to expand...

Because the technology that makes it work as contactless also means it can be read by scanners.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 4, 2018)

bobmac said:



			You could donate it to Fragger's golf lesson fund  

Click to expand...

May need to wait till my lottery ticket comes in.

 ðŸ¤ªðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Imurg (Nov 4, 2018)

bobmac said:



			You could donate it to Fragger's golf lesson fund  

Click to expand...

But I like beating him....


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 4, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Because the technology that makes it work as contactless also means it can be read by scanners.
		
Click to expand...

But non-contactless technology is no more secure and cash on the hip can make one more vulnerable to physical theft

In today's society nobody and nothing is secure.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 4, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			But non-contactless technology is no more secure and cash on the hip can make one more vulnerable to physical theft

In today's society nobody and nothing is secure.
		
Click to expand...

I guess being totally skint is relatively safe ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Wolf (Nov 4, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I guess being totally skint is relatively safe ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Exactly why I never have any issues


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 4, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I guess being totally skint is relatively safe ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Yes and no.

I still had some scrote try to buy airline ticket in Tel Aviv with my card  details.

But NatWest were soon on the case. Hardly surprising given the state of my finances !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2018)

Imurg said:



			But I like beating him....

Click to expand...

Isn't it getting boring? Give the poor man a chance once in a while or at least make it fun and tease him with a whiff of victory and then snatch it away


----------



## Imurg (Nov 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Isn't it getting boring? Give the poor man a chance once in a while or at least make it fun and tease him with a whiff of victory and then snatch it away
		
Click to expand...

Nope!
And I let him get close now and then but he always buggers up the last anyway...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Nope!
And I let him get close now and then but he always buggers up the last anyway...

Click to expand...

What's so hard about that hole then or does he simply wilt against your back nine barrage?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What's so hard about that hole then or does he simply wilt against your back nine barrage?
		
Click to expand...

He just tries to hit it too hard. Loses control and sometimes a ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2018)

Imurg said:



			He just tries to hit it too hard. Loses control and sometimes a ball

Click to expand...

Doesn't that apply to the other 17 holes. Has he tried slowing the swing down to a blur


----------



## Imurg (Nov 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Doesn't that apply to the other 17 holes. Has he tried slowing the swing down to a blur
		
Click to expand...

He's the most frustrating player on the planet..
Scuffed tee shot, slice into trees, back out, duff, knocks it from 140 yards to 10 feet and holes the putt for 6 for 2 with his 2 shots.....next hole exactly the opposite...lovely drive, decent approach, skulls it through the the green - twice, then putts until he blobs the hole.
He's good value - you never know what you're going to get


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 4, 2018)

Imurg said:



			He's the most frustrating player on the planet..
Scuffed tee shot, slice into trees, back out, duff, knocks it from 140 yards to 10 feet and holes the putt for 6 for 2 with his 2 shots.....next hole exactly the opposite...lovely drive, decent approach, skulls it through the the green - twice, then putts until he blobs the hole.
He's good value - you never know what you're going to get

Click to expand...

My ears be burning a tad ðŸ˜‚


----------



## woofers (Nov 4, 2018)

A thread going â€˜off threadâ€™ by a couple of posters having their own banter.....


----------



## Beedee (Nov 4, 2018)

Specsavers latest advert.

"In-store" feature to try on glasses on a computer.  Why??  You're "in-store" shop has hundreds of bloody pairs of glasses!  Just try them on!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2018)

When you get to pupil's house at 7am for an hour lesson prior to test at 8 and you're still waiting for them at 7.25 because they can't find their licence


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 5, 2018)

The wife refusing to go to Turkey because it's dangerous, then said wife starting to organise a girls trip to London???????????????????????


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 5, 2018)

Oh and another one.

Radio ad (sing song) about how it's not a good idea to get antibiotics from your doctor as it is making them ineffective. YOU CANNOT GET THEM UNLESS PRESCRIBED BY THE PIGGIN' DOCTOR !!!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Oh and another one.

Radio ad (sing song) about how it's not a good idea to get antibiotics from your doctor as it is making them ineffective. YOU CANNOT GET THEM UNLESS PRESCRIBED BY THE PIGGIN' DOCTOR !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more with this one. Every so often we see doctors on the tv saying that patients should stop asking for them!!! If a child keeps asking for sweets do you keep giving them to them? No, say no. You are in charge, not the child, not the patient.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 5, 2018)

Shopping.

Just spent an hour trapsing around sports shops in london trying to football stuff (boots, socks, shin pads and a yellow top) - came back with absolutely nothing.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Shopping.

Just spent an hour trapsing around sports shops in london trying to football stuff (boots, socks, shin pads and a yellow top) - came back with absolutely nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you look?? Was there not a Sports Direct?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 5, 2018)

People who stand in a queue in a car park to pay and then once they've put the ticket in, then start fumbling around in their pockets or purse for the money.  GET IT READY BEFORE HAND!!!


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Where did you look?? Was there not a Sports Direct?
		
Click to expand...

I went to Sports direct on Oxford street....literally a whole floor dedicated to football.  The only yellow top was Â£65 and I can only assume the whole world was out at the weekend buying size 10 astro turf boots as there was only 1 pair left and they were too narrow.

Then I went to lillywhites at Picadilly and much the same story.

I hate shopping.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 5, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who stand in a queue in a car park to pay and then once they've put the ticket in, then start fumbling around in their pockets or purse for the money.  GET IT READY BEFORE HAND!!!
		
Click to expand...

On a similar line as this and I'm sorry this one applies to the ladies in our lives..... dont wait until you're at the ticket barrier or till to then start routing through your bag to find your purse, to find your card/ticket to then realise its in your pocket the whole time.  Drives me crazy them standing there blocking it up for everyone else.....which leads me onto:

people who go through the doors somewhere (shops, train stations, escalators etc) and then just stop to have a look around before deciding your next move......get out of the damn way, there are dozens of people who need to get past you!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			I went to Sports direct on Oxford street....literally a whole floor dedicated to football.  The only yellow top was Â£65 and I can only assume the whole world was out at the weekend buying size 10 astro turf boots as there was only 1 pair left and they were too narrow.

Then I went to lillywhites at Picadilly and much the same story.

I hate shopping.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that's pretty poor. The Sports Direct near me always has mountains of football stuff.

Maybe order an old Watford/Norwich shirt on Ebay? 

Or order yourself a classic Brazil shirt for Â£20, that's what I'd do: https://www.classicfootballshirts.c...l.html?dir=asc&order=price&product_style=2089


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2018)

Friends who won't skip a Parkrun in order to play in a golf comp on Saturday morning. I'd have thought you could just go for a 5k run at some other time to make up for it, but clearly I don't understand.


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2018)

Idiots who stare at me as they slowly walk across the road knowing that I won't run them over ...................... as much as I'd like to!
They're almost daring me.


----------



## IainP (Nov 5, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			The wife refusing to go to Turkey because it's dangerous, then said wife starting to organise a girls trip to London???????????????????????
		
Click to expand...

What's the question?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Friends who won't skip a Parkrun in order to play in a golf comp on Saturday morning. I'd have thought you could just go for a 5k run at some other time to make up for it, but clearly I don't understand. 

Click to expand...

Parkruns are comps to arenâ€™t they?
Somto your friends probably have just as much importance. 

My mate took up running last year. Havenâ€™t seen him on the course in 9 months. Seems it can be quite an obsession.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2018)

Cyclists coming towards you on a narrow pavement and get shirty when you refuse to step into the road to let them go past. The road is for cyclists not pedestrians you silly woman


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 5, 2018)

Rubbish cuts of meat packed ok side up in the supermarket.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Parkruns are comps to arenâ€™t they?
Somto your friends probably have just as much importance.

My mate took up running last year. Havenâ€™t seen him on the course in 9 months. Seems it can be quite an obsession.
		
Click to expand...

Not really a competition as such, it's just a get together thing where people do a 5k run and they time it for you. I would say the competitive element is beating your own personal best, rather than beating the other people who are running with you. It obviously means more to him than I realised though, you're not wrong there.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 6, 2018)

IainP said:



			What's the question?
		
Click to expand...

Well Turkey is dangerous but London with all it's knife crime and gun crime and pickpockets etc etc is safe??????? !


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 6, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Well Turkey is dangerous but London with all it's knife crime and gun crime and pickpockets etc etc is safe??????? !
		
Click to expand...

And cyclists.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2018)

Fireworks...
I've had enough of living in Beirut!
It started Friday night and is still going on now...
Does it really need to last 5 days..?


----------



## Dando (Nov 6, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Fireworks...
I've had enough of living in Beirut!
It started Friday night and is still going on now...
Does it really need to last 5 days..?
		
Click to expand...

Still got Diwali to go yet mate


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2018)

Dando said:



			Still got Diwali to go yet mate
		
Click to expand...

I know....not sure if that's starting early or it's late fireworks night....


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2018)

My ginger mog has never been fussed before, but tonight, given the volume, he is worried.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 7, 2018)

Militant do-gooders... I've seen a girl on the train this morning with a yellow sticker someone else (presumably) has stuck to her bag that says "I'm an asshole - I wear fur". Ultimately the sticker fell off as she was leaving the carriage, so she was never any the wiser. So what was achieved? If you feel strongly about fur would it not be sensible to have a conversation with her and try and change her mind about wearing it? You don't even know if it was real fur or not. If I found a sticker that some lunatic had stuck to my belongings, I'd be very unlikely to change my opinions to match the views of said lunatic. Imagine going to the effort of getting a bunch of stickers made up, and they just fall off before the target ever knows they're there. Precisely nothing achieved.


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2018)

Southeastern trains - my journey this morning wasn't the best!

train before my one breaks down at the station and gets moved after 20 mins
next 2 trains are packed so I don't bother getting on either of them.
get on the 3rd train and go 3 stops then sit outside Charlton station as someone pulled the alarm on the train in front as they didn't feel well.
get to London Bridge and they kick us off as if they run it to Cannon Street it will be more than 30 mins late so they will have to pay compensation.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 7, 2018)

Dando said:



			Southeastern trains - my journey this morning wasn't the best!

train before my one breaks down at the station and gets moved after 20 mins
next 2 trains are packed so I don't bother getting on either of them.
get on the 3rd train and go 3 stops then sit outside Charlton station as someone pulled the alarm on the train in front as they didn't feel well.
get to London Bridge and they kick us off as if they run it to Cannon Street it will be more than 30 mins late so they will have to pay compensation.
		
Click to expand...

I feel for you on your lines - I'm southeastern commuter too, but my train journey is 1:45 each way, so for me to get compensation my journey "only" needs to be 28% late and then I get compo.  For many on your lines the absolute minimum of a delay is 50% of the journey, but quite often a lot more!


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 7, 2018)

Video game adverts with "not actual gameplay footage".  I mean what's the point unless you deliberately want to mislead the customer?


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 7, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			Video game adverts with "not actual gameplay footage".  I mean what's the point unless you deliberately want to mislead the customer?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't it to cover the "video" parts of the game where they tell the story just before the gameplay starts.

Don't forget we live in an age where packets of nuts say "may contain nuts" and McDonalds need to tell people to be careful because coffee is hot.


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Wasn't it to cover the "video" parts of the game where they tell the story just before the gameplay starts.

Don't forget we live in an age where packets of nuts say "may contain nuts" and McDonalds need to tell people to be careful because coffee is hot.
		
Click to expand...

the new revolving doors in my office have a warning sticker on them telling people not to play football in them!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 7, 2018)

Chinese visa application. Utterly useless idiots have wasted my entire morning, as I did not have the right information with me as it is not on their web site that I would require it.
Even now, i will need 3 copies of something next time I go back, but they won't tell me what it is, until I go back, and I probably won't have them, as I still won't know what they want.

Idiots.


----------



## Slab (Nov 7, 2018)

29 points


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2018)

Handicap Committees taking, so far, 28 days and counting to process Supplementary cards.....


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 7, 2018)

Proposed red meat 'taxes' ...


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Handicap Committees taking, so far, 28 days and counting to process Supplementary cards.....






Click to expand...

Ian get yourself nominated for the committee and sort them out


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Ian get yourself nominated for the committee and sort them out

Click to expand...

I possibly would but......
To be an Officer of the Club requires you to be a 7Day member....where's that dog again


----------



## ChipIntoBunker (Nov 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			Idiots who stare at me as they slowly walk across the road knowing that I won't run them over ...................... as much as I'd like to!
They're almost daring me.
		
Click to expand...

I work with a guy who does this...simply walks straight out into the road, looks back at me and says "don't worry they'll slow down...they ain't going to run me over".

Every time my jaw is on the floor ... just unbelievable ... a horn has been tooted on many an occasion!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 7, 2018)

Dando said:



			the new revolving doors in my office have a warning sticker on them telling people not to play football in them!
		
Click to expand...

We had that as well - so two wiseasses got some Subbuteo players and locked the doors in an off position and then pictured themselves playing Subbuteo football in the doors.   Very droll.  Techies eh?


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 7, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Handicap Committees taking, so far, 28 days and counting to process Supplementary cards.....






Click to expand...

Roll on 2020, will be done overnight for you once inputted by yourself


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			Roll on 2020, will be done overnight for you once inputted by yourself 

Click to expand...

Can't wait that long for it


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 7, 2018)

Changing the rear brake bulbs on my other halfs Mini.  Why do they make it so complicated?  Why 4 bulbs and why do they have to put them in a place you can access with tiny hands or get your skin scraped to heck. 
Changing bulbs should be an easy process but nearly all cars nowadays make this a chore.


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2018)

Insurance renewal time for home and pet.
Home insurance went up from Â£221 to Â£279 with no claims in nearly 30 years. A bit of googling on comparison sites and a phone call later and the premium was miraculously reduced to Â£198!!
Pet insurance, for my six year old mongrel is up from Â£160 to Â£240 ....................... an increase of 50%!!
Again, plenty of googling and I find a better degree of cover for Â£139.
Okay, I saved a load of money for an afternoons' work, but, I just pity the poor elderly who have no internet access and just accept the renewal premiums.
It's legalised theft.


----------



## woofers (Nov 8, 2018)

Parcel express delivery drivers, (FedEx, DPD etc). They seem oblivious or immune to all speed limits and tailgate continuously.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 8, 2018)

having to sit here all piggin' day waiting for one vehicle to turn up to "tip off" and it won't be here until 2.30pm.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2018)

Slime said:



			Insurance renewal time for home and pet.
Home insurance went up from Â£221 to Â£279 with no claims in nearly 30 years. A bit of googling on comparison sites and a phone call later and the premium was miraculously reduced to Â£198!!
Pet insurance, for my six year old mongrel is up from Â£160 to Â£240 ....................... an increase of 50%!!
Again, plenty of googling and I find a better degree of cover for Â£139.
Okay, I saved a load of money for an afternoons' work, but, I just pity the poor elderly who have no internet access and just accept the renewal premiums.
It's legalised theft.
		
Click to expand...

the Current Mrs148 was complaining about pet insurance the other day, Ruperts came though last week and had increased 50% , for a year old dog that we haven't claimed for. pet insurance it is a joke


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 8, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			the Current Mrs148 was complaining about pet insurance the other day, Ruperts came though last week and had increased 50% , for a year old dog that we haven't claimed for. pet insurance it is a joke
		
Click to expand...


How much if you don't mind me asking? Wife's got her eye on a lovely Golden Doodle so probably going to need insurance. Been 18 years since we had a dog and we never had the old boy insured so no idea what to expect.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			How much if you don't mind me asking? Wife's got her eye on a lovely Golden Doodle so probably going to need insurance. Been 18 years since we had a dog and we never had the old boy insured so no idea what to expect.
		
Click to expand...

Paying Â£40 month, but he's a pedigree Gundog, she got it down to Â£27


----------



## Dando (Nov 8, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			the Current Mrs148 was complaining about pet insurance the other day, Ruperts came though last week and had increased 50% , for a year old dog that we haven't claimed for. pet insurance it is a joke
		
Click to expand...

Same here for my dog.
The same insurers have quoted less than last year as a new customer via a comparison site!
The sooner this get looked into the better as I cant believe theyâ€™re allowed to get away with it


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2018)

Dando said:



			Same here for my dog.
The same insurers have quoted less than last year as a new customer via a comparison site!
The sooner this get looked into the better as I cant believe theyâ€™re allowed to get away with it
		
Click to expand...

Pet Plan wanted Â£100 a month for Rupert, daylight robbery


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 8, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			How much if you don't mind me asking? Wife's got her eye on a lovely Golden Doodle so probably going to need insurance. Been 18 years since we had a dog and we never had the old boy insured so no idea what to expect.
		
Click to expand...

It very much depends on the dog, how many inherent faults are now in a particular breed, and also the age of a dog. The older the dog, the higher the premium. Sounds obvious I know but that is how it is. In simple terms, don't get a fancy breed, don't get a dog with has many built in problems. Do your homework, unlike the plank at our work who has a French Bulldog, breathing issues, and a Shar Pei, folds of skin creates numerous problems.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 8, 2018)

Like breakdown insurance for an older car! 
The golden doodle doesnâ€™t seem to have too many inherent faults, a f1 dog (bred from a golden retriever and a poodle) seems to get the best of both breeds, eyes and hips need checking but generally they seem in good health. 
Only ever had Staffordshire bull terriers before so itâ€™s all going to be a bit different but we are looking forward to it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 8, 2018)

woofers said:



			Parcel express delivery drivers, (FedEx, DPD etc). They seem oblivious or immune to all speed limits and tailgate continuously.
		
Click to expand...

They are also allowed to park wherever they want at any time.  Bus stops, double yellow lines, pavements.   They have their own rules and regulations.


----------



## user2010 (Nov 8, 2018)

A golden doodle???
Ahhh, you mean a mongrel.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 8, 2018)

Dwali. It might be their new year, but flipping heck give the fire works a rest. 3 flipping hours of it is too much. I have two cats. One is hiding, and the other has messed himself, twice. A few, fine, but every year what joe public can buy over the counter gets bigger, noisier, and more intrusive.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 8, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			A golden doodle???
Ahhh, you mean a mongrel.

Click to expand...

Yes thatâ€™s right. A cross breed. Thereâ€™s a lot of them about, cockspoos chugs, sprockers. Etc, ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Nov 8, 2018)

My mongrel is a Pattercock and my sister may be getting a Poodor!!
Mine's a mongrel, hers would be a crossbreed!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 9, 2018)

having to get up at the crack of dawn to fly to Manchester for a meeting that will only last an hour then come back again.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 9, 2018)

Having to get up to be on a packed train at 645am to get to a meeting in Derby at 11am which lasts 2 hrs only then not to be able to get a train home till 540pm and arrive home at 830pm.... Why does it take so long? Simple answer my company would only pay for specific train times to cover the cost, I don't even want to go but I have to because they want me there but aren't willing to be reasonable on ravel arrangements...


----------



## bobmac (Nov 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Having to get up to be on a packed train at 645am to get to a meeting in Derby at 11am which lasts 2 hrs only then not to be able to get a train home till 540pm and arrive home at 830pm.... Why does it take so long? Simple answer my company would only pay for specific train times to cover the cost, I don't even want to go but I have to because they want me there but aren't willing to be reasonable on ravel arrangements...
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side, if you agree to sit in a meeting for 2 hours, we'll give you a free, paid day out in Derby


----------



## Wolf (Nov 9, 2018)

bobmac said:



			On the plus side, if you agree to sit in a meeting for 2 hours, we'll give you a free, paid day out in Derby
		
Click to expand...

No they won't though because if I want the rest of the day out I'm paying for it aren't I.. Only rail travel is covered not the day so your point is....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			No they won't though because if I want the rest of the day out I'm paying for it aren't I.. Only rail travel is covered not the day so your point is....
		
Click to expand...


Hey Mr Wolf, donâ€™t be so tetchy, 

Iâ€™m sure that someone somewhere wants a day out in Derby, 

Possibly ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Wolf (Nov 9, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hey Mr Wolf, donâ€™t be so tetchy,

Iâ€™m sure that someone somewhere wants a day out in Derby,

Possibly ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't being tetchy at all merely replying however if it's been seen that way my apologies. 

I've no idea who would want a day out in DerbyðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I've no idea who would want a day out in DerbyðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Having to get up to be on a packed train at 645am to get to a meeting in Derby at 11am which lasts 2 hrs only then not to be able to get a train home till 540pm and arrive home at 830pm.... Why does it take so long? Simple answer my company would only pay for specific train times to cover the cost, I don't even want to go but I have to because they want me there but aren't willing to be reasonable on ravel arrangements...
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with Skype and video conferencing? The company get 6 hours of you at your desk AND you attend the meeting for 2 hours.... technology, it'll never take off


----------



## Slab (Nov 9, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			What's wrong with Skype and video conferencing? The company get 6 hours of you at your desk AND you attend the meeting for 2 hours.... technology, *it'll never take off*

Click to expand...

That's just what they said about air travel!


----------



## DRW (Nov 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			No they won't though because if I want the rest of the day out I'm paying for it aren't I.. Only rail travel is covered not the day so your point is....
		
Click to expand...

I think bob only meant that surely you are being paid the day to go to derby, along with travel costs. Which some people would rather do than do their normal days work(travelling being easier than working kind of outlook).

That said given the length of the day, unless overtime was being paid, I would definitely prefer to stay at my normal work.

Hope that all reads okay.

And I quite like derby


----------



## bobmac (Nov 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			No they won't though because if I want the rest of the day out I'm paying for it aren't I.. Only rail travel is covered not the day so your point is....
		
Click to expand...

Are you getting paid for the whole day or just the 2 hours?

If I was in Derby, I'd go to the Intu shopping centre and get all my Christmas shopping done in one go, then, if you're into real ale, Derby is
 "the best place to drink real ale in the World" 
Then there's always American golf you could pop into
Then more ale
Then sleep all the way home on the train.

It could be worse, there could be a replacement bus service


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 9, 2018)

All of a sudden I seem drawn to a day out in Derby


----------



## Wolf (Nov 9, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Are you getting paid for the whole day or just the 2 hours?

If I was in Derby, I'd go to the Intu shopping centre and get all my Christmas shopping done in one go, then, if you're into real ale, Derby is
"the best place to drink real ale in the World"
Then there's always American golf you could pop into
Then more ale
Then sleep all the way home on the train.

It could be worse, there could be a replacement bus service

Click to expand...

There in lays my issue I'm paid for the meeting and only 2hrs travel time, complete waste of a day. Also think I spent my allowance on golf gear for a few months in the last 2 days alone. 

I haven't drunk in 4 years  so a good Ale would be wasted on me, I'll literally be bored stiff all day. I hope to god your right they don't cock the trains up. Oh well actually your right American golf for me. 

No irritation meant in my previous reply by the way think its the boredom of travel and the tube.. 



Hobbit said:



			What's wrong with Skype and video conferencing? The company get 6 hours of you at your desk AND you attend the meeting for 2 hours.... technology, it'll never take off
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely nothing wrong with it totally agree its how should be done, would save a lot of money to.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2018)

Try and find a cinema. That could fill some time.

On the actual issue, it is arrogant of your company to absorb so much of your own time outside of the working day when it is unnecessary. I've done trips, often overseas, which are long and a slog and it is part of the job. This is avoidable though. They should have stuck you on the earlier train, simple.


----------



## Slab (Nov 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			There in lays my issue I'm paid for the meeting and only 2hrs travel time, complete waste of a day. Also think I spent my allowance on golf gear for a few months in the last 2 days alone.

I haven't drunk in 4 years  so a good Ale would be wasted on me, I'll literally be bored stiff all day. I hope to god your right they don't cock the trains up. Oh well actually your right American golf for me.

No irritation meant in my previous reply by the way think its the boredom of travel and the tube..


Absolutely nothing wrong with it totally agree its how should be done, would save a lot of money to.
		
Click to expand...

Knocked this up for you to keep you busy for something to do after the meeting...




Enjoy


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 9, 2018)

Yeah, pop into Greggs ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

I went to Derby once, it was closed ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (Nov 9, 2018)

[


Lord Tyrion said:



			On the actual issue, it is arrogant of your company to absorb so much of your own time outside of the working day when it is unnecessary. I've done trips, often overseas, which are long and a slog and it is part of the job. This is avoidable though. They should have stuck you on the earlier train, simple.
		
Click to expand...

That's my main issue with it to be honest, I literally lose a whole day for a 2 hr meeting plus 1 hr travel either way. Yet the day will take 14hrs from time I leave my house and walk back through the door and it is easily doable on a conference call.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			Changing the rear brake bulbs on my other halfs Mini.  Why do they make it so complicated?  Why 4 bulbs and why do they have to put them in a place you can access with tiny hands or get your skin scraped to heck.
Changing bulbs should be an easy process but nearly all cars nowadays make this a chore.
		
Click to expand...

Had the same problem with a front light on my daughters Clio. It took about an hour to change the bulb and a whole years worth of swear words.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			[

That's my main issue with it to be honest, I literally lose a whole day for a 2 hr meeting plus 1 hr travel either way. Yet the day will take 14hrs from time I leave my house and walk back through the door and it is easily doable on a conference call.
		
Click to expand...

My wife worked at a large company a few years ago. There was a very senior old timer there, based in London but had to travel up to Newcastle once a month. He insisted that the meetings would have to fit into his normal working day. He would get a train up at the same time as he would leave to get into London, 7.30-8, but he would also want to be back in London by 5.30pm. That meant any meeting had to be over so that he was on the 2pm train. His younger colleagues would have to stay longer and catch the 5.30 train but he was at a point in his career, senior and near retirement, that he could put his foot down. I admired the bloke for that but also realised it was very unusual and unlikely to happen for other people.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 9, 2018)

I had to travel from Glasgow to London for a meeting that lasted about 1.5 hours.  So I took the train one evening, stopped overnight, went to the meeting, got the train back but too late to attend our prizegiving meeting. 
Madness.  They could/should Skype for all that's being discussed but they're a big customer and it's twice a year.  
I had to do the same for a meeting in Bristol that lasted less than an hour as the buyer had an objective to meet face-to-face with their suppliers once a year.  Argh!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2018)

My ClubhouseGolf basket is at Â£29.98 when it's Â£30 for free delivery...


----------



## Slab (Nov 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			My ClubhouseGolf basket is at Â£29.98 when it's Â£30 for free delivery... 

Click to expand...

Buy some stubby pencils


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			My ClubhouseGolf basket is at Â£29.98 when it's Â£30 for free delivery... 

Click to expand...

Golf tees are the answer


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Golf tees are the answer 

Click to expand...

I just got some tees recently, lol. And I don't think they sell pencils!


----------



## Slab (Nov 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Golf tees are the answer 

Click to expand...

Now you're just taking the proverbial, are you seriously saying in all honesty that you *don't *get half a dozen tees when you get your pencil and scorecard!


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 9, 2018)

The Fire Brigade rocking up to rescue a cat 'stuck' up a tree...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2018)

Slab said:



			Now you're just taking the proverbial, are you seriously saying in all honesty that you *don't *get half a dozen tees when you get your pencil and scorecard!
		
Click to expand...

Dreadful isn't it . 

There is one course in my county, Northumberland, that actually does give you both when you check in. It is Close House GC, where they had the British Masters 2 years ago. Othwerwise we have to fork out for our own. Prestige courses only for that type of service on these shores.


----------



## Slab (Nov 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dreadful isn't it .

There is one course in my county, Northumberland, that actually does give you both when you check in. It is Close House GC, where they had the British Masters 2 years ago. Othwerwise we have to fork out for our own. Prestige courses only for that type of service on these shores.
		
Click to expand...


OK new plan

I'll pop in, lift all the tees I can lay my grubby hands on, dip them in blue paint to get rid of the course name, scorch the pointy end to turn it to charcoal, send them to you by boat, you pop down to local Ikea (who we know to be short of pencils for some reason ) and you flog them to the store manager for 50 bucks a hundred!

My account number is 877458 453

This time next year we'll be minted!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2018)

Not minted, next year "we will be millionaires Rodders"


----------



## Slab (Nov 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not minted, next year "we will be millionaires Rodders"
		
Click to expand...

_'Tyrion's Independent Traders'_


----------



## Wolf (Nov 9, 2018)

Slab said:



			Now you're just taking the proverbial, are you seriously saying in all honesty that you *don't *get half a dozen tees when you get your pencil and scorecard!
		
Click to expand...

Now I'm jealous don't think I've ever played anywhere that's given out free tees


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 9, 2018)

Still working through my supply of Heritage Golf Club tees from my time in Mauritius. Pocketed those bad boys out of the buggy after every round, have so many


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Now I'm jealous don't think I've ever played anywhere that's given out free tees
		
Click to expand...

Unless they're giving away orange castles I wouldn't be interested.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Unless they're giving away orange castles I wouldn't be interested. 

Click to expand...

Stupid thing is, I have a handful of free tees from Close House. Lovely they are too with their name emblazoned down the length of it. Each time I pull one out I put it back in case I snap one. Not sure what special occasion I'm saving them for but they stay in the bag along with a few golf balls that are equally nice looking and I don't want to lose. I think I might need to talk to someone............


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2018)

Popped out this afternoon to see the BBC Rickshaw challenge as it's passing about a mile away. Couldn't see it as it's running 90 minutes late and we have to get on our way to the other side of Kent for a meal at tv chef, Rosemary Shragers restaurant. Would love to have seen those kids doing their bit!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2018)

Yet another state of gridlock in Aylesbury caused by one hole in one road.....


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 9, 2018)

Red or white? Rioja or white Rioja? What to have with my full English fry-up.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 9, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Yet another state of gridlock in Aylesbury caused by one hole in one road.....

Click to expand...

Was up there last week in Aylesbury what a poxy place to drive through after 5pm..


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 9, 2018)

Drove somewhere to get a quote on a wheel refurb. Pot hole after pot hole. Car in comfort mode. Hmm. Really. Flipping uncomfortable ride, unless going lunatic fast.

Sport plus engaged.

Also, the wheels can't be put back to new, as one of them has been done before, so a waste of time in many ways. One still needs paint, so all 4 need stripping and painting, even though 3 of them I will get back exactly as they went in. Which is 200 wasted.


----------



## Dando (Nov 10, 2018)

Christmas shopping. 

But At least itâ€™s done for another year


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 10, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			What's wrong with Skype and video conferencing? The company get 6 hours of you at your desk AND you attend the meeting for 2 hours.... technology, it'll never take off
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this. A couple of years ago I had to visit a client for a project induction before I went offshore for a client. They flew me to Schiphol where they'd hired a conference room within the airport complex. Two managers had travelled to meet me there and handed me a print out of the presentation. One of them then proceeded to read from a powerpoint presentation for 45 minutes (the exact presentation I'd been given a copy of) and at the end asked "any questions?", when I said no they shook my hand and left. With flights and my day rate it cost them over Â£1k for me to attend and that's without their expenses.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 10, 2018)

Moving house,. As much as I'm excited for our move away, packing, arranging utility cancellations and new ones being set up is a complete ball ache and add in had to go food shopping today to


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2018)

More fireworks. What on earth for now. Now don't get me wrong, we live very adjacent to a lovely old mansion house (where we happened to get married ourselves, long before this housing estate was dreamed up) and are use to fireworks to celebrate new nuptials but there have been three or four sets going off, seemingly from different areas


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			More fireworks. What on earth for now. Now don't get me wrong, we live very adjacent to a lovely old mansion house (where we happened to get married ourselves, long before this housing estate was dreamed up) and are use to fireworks to celebrate new nuptials but there have been three or four sets going off, seemingly from different areas
		
Click to expand...

Diwali - lasts 5 days from 7th November this year..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Diwali - lasts 5 days from 7th November this year..
		
Click to expand...

Could be especially at the mansion house Thanks for that. Didn't know it lasted that long


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 10, 2018)

Christmas decorations, saw my first inflatable snowman in a garden in St Helens last Wednesday


----------



## Dando (Nov 10, 2018)

The ring announcer on the boxing repeating surnames!


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 10, 2018)

We have fireworks going off and I would guess that none of my neighbours would know what Diwali is!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 10, 2018)

Yep, more flipping fireworks. Very scared cat hiding in the bathroom.  5th night on the spin. Just give it a rest. 15 minutes a night, would be annoying, but we are talking 2 hours a night. Just no. No.


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

My garden being submerged.


----------



## dewsweeper (Nov 11, 2018)

Naga Munchetty at The Cenotaph this  morning.
What is she wearing ?


----------



## Piece (Nov 11, 2018)

Dando said:



			The ring announcer on the boxing repeating surnames!
		
Click to expand...

Yup. David DiamantÃ©. So annoying doing that...feels itâ€™s his tag line.


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

Gary Player commentating on the golf this morning ............................. what a plank!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 11, 2018)

Trying to buy a flatblade screwdriver first thing this morning, only to be told at the till by the young lad "I need to get authority to sell this, as a superviser needs to confirm you're over 18"
What  laod of ballocks. So now anything slim, pointy, chemical or remotely close to injury has to be confirmed by a supervisor?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2018)

Sitting in a Remembrance Day service next to a child whose parent thought it appropriate that he sits and plays Minecraft on a phone throughout the service.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 11, 2018)

Comrade Corbynâ€™s coat.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 11, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



*Naga Munchetty* at The Cenotaph this  morning.
What is she wearing ?
		
Click to expand...

Could have stopped there for me. She's a shocking presenter - such a stroppy diva!


----------



## GaryK (Nov 11, 2018)

Here in Aylesbury there is a David Bowie statue that automatically blares out Bowie songs on the hour [Very tenuous link between Bowie & Aylesbury].
Attended the Remembrance Parade this morning in the Market Square this morning and just as the 2 minute silence starts, the bloody Bowie music starts playing.

Don't get me wrong - I quite like some of Bowie's stuff, but I do not appreciate hearing it blaring out during the 2 minute silence!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2018)

GaryK said:



			Here in Aylesbury there is a David Bowie statue that automatically blares out Bowie songs on the hour [Very tenuous link between Bowie & Aylesbury].
Attended the Remembrance Parade this morning in the Market Square this morning and just as the 2 minute silence starts, the bloody Bowie music starts playing.

Don't get me wrong - I quite like some of Bowie's stuff, but I do not appreciate hearing it blaring out during the 2 minute silence!
		
Click to expand...

And....it's hideous


----------



## GaryK (Nov 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			And....it's hideous
		
Click to expand...

 Agreed! Unlike the Ronnie Barker statue sat looking to the theatre - now that is a really nice tribute.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2018)

GaryK said:



			Here in Aylesbury there is a David Bowie statue that automatically blares out Bowie songs on the hour [Very tenuous link between Bowie & Aylesbury].
Attended the Remembrance Parade this morning in the Market Square this morning and just as the 2 minute silence starts, the bloody Bowie music starts playing.

Don't get me wrong - I quite like some of Bowie's stuff, but I do not appreciate hearing it blaring out during the 2 minute silence!
		
Click to expand...

That sounds bizarre.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2018)

GaryK said:



			Here in Aylesbury there is a David Bowie statue that automatically blares out Bowie songs on the hour [Very tenuous link between Bowie & Aylesbury].
Attended the Remembrance Parade this morning in the Market Square this morning and just as the 2 minute silence starts, the bloody Bowie music starts playing.

Don't get me wrong - I quite like some of Bowie's stuff, but I do not appreciate hearing it blaring out during the 2 minute silence!
		
Click to expand...

This sounds like comic genius. I get it's remembrance Sunday, but wow, if they didn't die for that, what was the point?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2018)

Drives going 15 mph in a 40 zone, indicating to turn right and then turning left instead? Senile old fool. Beginning to feel there has to be something done towards making it mandatory to retake some form of test at 70 and then every five years. Seems to be an increasing number of accidents involving elderly drivers. That tragedy with the car going the wrong way down a motorway an obvious one although it seems to be a recurrent theme on local news feeds these days too.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 11, 2018)

Standing here at work with everything all done and ready to close building down for the night, told staff go home it's only 10mins left of shift i'll make sure your paid, only for one of my cleaners to say no I'd rather wait to leave at 830 incase I don't get that 50p in my wages for last 10mins.. I'll bloody give you 50p if it that important


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2018)

People Losing it  over Corbynâ€™s coat.
Itâ€™s on par with moaning about what footballers black armbands are made from. 
Get a grip!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			People Losing it  over Corbynâ€™s coat.
Itâ€™s on par with moaning about what footballers black armbands are made from. 
Get a grip!
		
Click to expand...

It was better than Michael Footâ€™s
Think it was the hood and general anorak look that people objected to.

Still at least he turned up, ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It was better than Michael Footâ€™s
Think it was the hood and general anorak look that people objected to.

Still at least he turned up, ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t a good look,but shock horror an old man doesnâ€™t turn up looking like David Beckham. 
He was there paying his respects.
I donâ€™t like or dislike the bloke,I just find it sad that people are using this to have a pop at him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 11, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It was better than Michael Footâ€™s
*Think it was the hood and general anorak look that people objected to.*

Still at least he turned up, ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Oh thats ok then ðŸ™„ðŸ™„


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2018)

Criticizing a coat is pathetic, truly pathetic. Little do his critics realise that to his supporters it just makes him more relatable.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			People Losing it  over Corbynâ€™s coat.
Itâ€™s on par with moaning about what footballers black armbands are made from.
Get a grip!
		
Click to expand...

Losing it? Bit dramatic ainâ€™t ya?  This thread is called random irritations.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Losing it? Bit dramatic ainâ€™t ya?  This thread is called random irritations.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but this genuinely wasnâ€™t aimed at you. 
More people on twitter going OTT over it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 11, 2018)

The Tampa Bay Buccaneers.   They are just doing my head in every week..   Every month.   Every season.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Oh thats ok then ðŸ™„ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Let me guess,you was offended by his hood ðŸ™„ðŸ™„


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Let me guess,you was offended by his hood ðŸ™„ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...


No, just the sun was out and he looked a bit warm in it ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No, just the sun was out and he looked a bit warm in it ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

You know what itâ€™s like tho. 
Will it rain,wonâ€™t it rain ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Let me guess,you was offended by his hood ðŸ™„ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

You've guessed wrong.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry but this genuinely wasnâ€™t aimed at you.
More people on twitter going OTT over it.
		
Click to expand...

One of the joys of social media. Instant and irrational anger.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry but this genuinely wasnâ€™t aimed at you.
More people on twitter going OTT over it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok, didnâ€™t realise. ðŸ‘


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2018)

Watched the sunset, not a cloud in the sky. Get sorted to take the telescope and camera out for a few hours - where did all that cloud come from?!?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Global Amnesia


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 12, 2018)

Neighbours dog barking in the garden at 4.15 am for the 3rd day running.

Put on me dressing gown and wellies and wandered around the street to confirm which house had the hound.

Rang the doorbell for a full 5 minutes, no answer, but the guys 2 other dogs went ballistic and the outside one came in and joined the party.

Gave the doorbell another couple of minutes of action then went back to bed.

Going to have a word later

Grrrrrrr


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 12, 2018)

Been over a month in plaster and being stuck on my back keeping my leg elevated... With only several more months of the same to look forward to...

Great retirement this is turning out to be...


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Been over a month in plaster and being stuck on my back keeping my leg elevated... With only several more months of the same to look forward to...

Great retirement this is turning out to be...
		
Click to expand...

I know it won't be of much comfort but at least it will be through the winter. Hate to be laid up in the summer.


----------



## Dando (Nov 12, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Neighbours dog barking in the garden at 4.15 am for the 3rd day running.

Put on me dressing gown and wellies and wandered around the street to confirm which house had the hound.

Rang the doorbell for a full 5 minutes, no answer, but the guys 2 other dogs went ballistic and the outside one came in and joined the party.

Gave the doorbell another couple of minutes of action then went back to bed.

Going to have a word later

Grrrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

maybe you shouldn't be playing the bagpipes 4.15am!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 12, 2018)

Dando said:



			maybe you shouldn't be playing the bagpipes 4.15am!
		
Click to expand...


Good idea, ill get some on ebay, give the bloke a taste of his own medicine


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Good idea, ill get some on ebay, give the bloke a taste of his own medicine 

Click to expand...

Does his dog play bagpipes too...


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 12, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Neighbours dog barking in the garden at 4.15 am for the 3rd day running.

*Put on me dressing gown and wellies and wandered around the street to confirm which house had the hound.*

Rang the doorbell for a full 5 minutes, no answer, but the guys 2 other dogs went ballistic and the outside one came in and joined the party.

Gave the doorbell another couple of minutes of action then went back to bed.

Going to have a word later

Grrrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me this isnt trueðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Please tell me this isnt trueðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

Obviously I can neither confirm or deny as I wasn't there...
But knowing Fragger - I can well believe it


----------



## Mr Hip (Nov 12, 2018)

Sun Life over 50s insurance adverts on the TV. I know what I would like to do with his bloody parsnips!


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 12, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Tampa Bay Buccaneers.   They are just doing my head in every week..   Every month.   Every season.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto the Fins, Shark - we've pretty much got half of the squad on the injury report


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 12, 2018)

Equity release adverts. Yep, we give you 20k now, and in 10 years time we will own your house.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 12, 2018)

Drivers who think that because there is no central dotted line means they can drive down the middle of  perfectly wide local roads and make everyone else they come across pull over, or have a confrontation with another idiot doing the same thing the other way...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 12, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Neighbours dog barking in the garden at 4.15 am for the 3rd day running.

Put on me dressing gown and wellies and wandered around the street to confirm which house had the hound.

Rang the doorbell for a full 5 minutes, no answer, but the guys 2 other dogs went ballistic and the outside one came in and joined the party.

Gave the doorbell another couple of minutes of action then went back to bed.

Going to have a word later

Grrrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget though that the best deterent for a burglar is a dog that barks, and not just yours. Well thats what the police told me anyway


----------



## Dando (Nov 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Please tell me this isnt trueðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

we should be thankful he put his dressing gown on!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2018)

There's just been a Police report of a suspicious bloke in wellies and a dressing gown seen peering into windows and ringing doorbells in the middle of the night...
Maybe he was sleepwalking and the barking dogs were in the houses he targeted....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 12, 2018)

Imurg said:



			There's just been a Police report of a suspicious bloke in wellies and a dressing gown seen peering into windows and ringing doorbells in the middle of the night...
Maybe he was sleepwalking and the barking dogs were in the houses he targeted....

Click to expand...

Threatening to give the dogs infractions.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 12, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Threatening to give the dogs infractions.
		
Click to expand...


Right , youâ€™re all in my little black book ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2018)

I would say Jose Mourinho, but he's no longer a random irritation, more of a permanent one ............................ and that's irritating!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 12, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Right , youâ€™re all in my little black book ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t know whatâ€™s worse,you roaming the streets in the middle of the night in dressing gown & wellies. 
Or Tashy chatting up ladyboys in his speedos & Crocks ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 12, 2018)

methinks that you should have got  the dog and put it in your back garden ,then see how they like it.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 12, 2018)

I washed and polished my car yesterday. The forecast was ok for the week, and it needed doing.

It rained this morning. 

That is bad enough, but I have come home to find it pasted in what comes out of birds. They have left it alone for weeks, but the moment after I have got the polish out, whoosh.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 12, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I washed and polished my car yesterday. The forecast was ok for the week, and it needed doing.

It rained this morning.

That is bad enough, but I have come home to find it pasted in what comes out of birds. They have left it alone for weeks, but the moment after I have got the polish out, whoosh.
		
Click to expand...

The story of my life. I obsessively look at forecasts more for when to clean my car than play golf.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 12, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I washed and polished my car yesterday. The forecast was ok for the week, and it needed doing.

It rained this morning.

That is bad enough, but I have come home to find it pasted in what comes out of birds. They have left it alone for weeks, but the moment after I have got the polish out, whoosh.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you know that car polish is a natural laxitive for birds?


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 13, 2018)

Lunatic drivers who have no idea about how round-a-bouts work. How I didn't ram the richard head I just don't know. Gave my heart a bit of a work out, and my lungs and vocal chords.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 13, 2018)

Ebay listings, the majority of which are from China even though they are listed as being in Manchester, London, Birmingham etc.
You can't buy anything now on there which doesn't seem to come from the Far East.


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2018)

BMWs, because they are not rectangular in shape.


That's the only reason I can think of that means they can only park in a parking space DIAGONALLY!!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2018)

Slime said:



			BMWs, because they are not rectangular in shape.


That's the only reason I can think of that means they can only park in a parking space DIAGONALLY!!
		
Click to expand...

And there's me thinking it's because the driver is a knob...every day's a school day


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Ebay listings, the majority of which are from China even though they are listed as being in Manchester, London, Birmingham etc.
You can't buy anything now on there which doesn't seem to come from the Far East.
		
Click to expand...

Drives me mad as selecting UK Listings only is a waste of time. I look at the expected delivery date as that usually is a sign and then their business address at he end of the listing. Very frustrating though and Ebay should put a stop to it.


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2018)

Animals in TV adverts for human products, especially animals that are pretending to dance, sing or talk!


----------



## Wilson (Nov 13, 2018)

My wife asking me to collect a package from next door, and it turning out to be a shoe bench which needs building at 8.30pm, especially after a 4.30am start.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 14, 2018)

The Mod who took down a blatant spam attempt on the Lounge page asking for a date for an older female golfer.  That would have been so entertaining  â€¦..

Either that or Fragger is in there already and didn't want any competition


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 14, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Mod who took down a blatant spam attempt on the Lounge page asking for a date for an older female golfer.  That would have been so entertaining  â€¦..

Either that or Fragger is in there already and didn't want any competition  

Click to expand...

Now if it had been for a gardener.........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 14, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Mod who took down a blatant spam attempt on the Lounge page asking for a date for an older female golfer.  That would have been so entertaining  â€¦..

Either that or Fragger is in there already and didn't want any competition  

Click to expand...

Chortle

There is more than one mod on here you know 

Missed that post, was playing golf with Imurg, shame might have applied, except I gather she was looking for an older gentleman


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 14, 2018)

She was apparently between 60 and 75 which puts her right in your bracket. Unless you had to give her shots.  Way too young for chrisd of course


----------



## Dando (Nov 14, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Chortle

There is more than one mod on here you know 

Missed that post, was playing golf with Imurg, shame might have applied, except I gather she was looking for an older gentleman  

Click to expand...

I thought you wouldn't be a match as she wanted a golfer!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 14, 2018)

Dando said:



			I thought you wouldn't be a match as she wanted a golfer!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that made me smile  

Revenge will be sweet ðŸ‘ðŸ˜¬


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2018)

People that want to sell something,then take the worst picture.
People that want to sell something expensive and take one picture.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			People that want to sell something,then take the worst picture.
People that want to sell something expensive and take one picture.
		
Click to expand...

And then describe it in 5 words...


----------



## Dando (Nov 14, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah that made me smile 

*Revenge will be sweet *ðŸ‘ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Please don't PM me any pictures of you in your dressing gown and wellies!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 15, 2018)

The thunderstorm that started at 10pm local time. Itâ€™s now 3:30am. Very spectacular but Iâ€™m tired.


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2018)

Being woken at 7.30am by the sound of a pneumatic drill in my kitchen.
Ran downstairs to find the washing machine dancing across the kitchen floor during it's spin cycle!!
Turned it off, went back to bed ................... much better.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 15, 2018)

Slime said:



			Being woken at 7.30am by the sound of a pneumatic drill in my kitchen.
Ran downstairs to find the washing machine dancing across the kitchen floor during it's spin cycle!!
Turned it off, went back to bed ................... much better.
		
Click to expand...

Great mental picture. One question. How did you not know it was on at 7.30AM?


----------



## Piece (Nov 15, 2018)

This Rooney England testimonial.


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Great mental picture. One question. How did you not know it was on at 7.30AM?
		
Click to expand...

Mrs Slime had put it on and then gone out, as she does reasonably regularly.
I didn't hear it until it started dancing to the tune of the thousand jack hammers!
It takes something like that to waken me up ...................... I sleep good.
Mrs Slime can vacuum the bedroom and change the pillow cases without me waking up.
Sleeping, no problem. Waking up, biiiiiiiig problem.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2018)

Traffic lights.
More specifically, traffic lights that, when you stop at the stop line, you can't actually see the lights unless you're a contortionist of PT Barnumesque proportions...


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 16, 2018)

Getting sick to the back teeth with the word DEAL!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 16, 2018)

I bought some shoes last weekend. Good brand, from their own shop, at a cracking sale price. Tried them on and although they were a little tight, always the case as I have wide feet, I thought they will stretch to fit. Left the shop happy.

Get home, shop not local, and realise the box states Size 8 (US), Size 7.5 (UK). I'm a size 8. I tried them on and I was okay with them but I am getting a nagging doubt in my mind that they will be too small because it states 7.5, not 8. I'm wearing them today to break them in but that doubt is still there. It's just a number, it's just a number.......


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I bought some shoes last weekend. Good brand, from their own shop, at a cracking sale price. Tried them on and although they were a little tight, always the case as I have wide feet, I thought they will stretch to fit. Left the shop happy.

Get home, shop not local, and realise the box states Size 8 (US), Size 7.5 (UK). I'm a size 8. I tried them on and I was okay with them but I am getting a nagging doubt in my mind that they will be too small because it states 7.5, not 8. I'm wearing them today to break them in but that doubt is still there. It's just a number, it's just a number.......
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't worry about that. Sizes vary wildly between different brands. I have some shoes that are size 10, some 10.5 and I've had 11 in the past as well.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 16, 2018)

Good Morning,

Thank you for your order.

Due to the popularity of the summer sale we have had a huge response and this means that some products have become out of stock quicker than anticipated.

Your order contained one of these popular items and multiple orders were placed in the same time window and are now out of stock.  We regret to inform you that we have had to cancel your order. Accordingly, the pre authorisation that we hold on your card will be returned to you in the next 3-5 working days.

Please feel free to browse our website for alternatives and place a new order. If any assistance is required then please contact our customer service team 01512247140  and we will be happy to assist you.

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.

Do not hesitate to contact us if you need further assistance

Kind Regards,

Gary Nichols
Customer Service Advisor
aftersales@americangolf.co.uk
01512 247140

THIS !!!! Not happy today!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Good Morning,

Thank you for your order.

Due to the popularity of the summer sale we have had a huge response and this means that some products have become out of stock quicker than anticipated.

Your order contained one of these popular items and multiple orders were placed in the same time window and are now out of stock.  We regret to inform you that we have had to cancel your order. Accordingly, the pre authorisation that we hold on your card will be returned to you in the next 3-5 working days.

Please feel free to browse our website for alternatives and place a new order. If any assistance is required then please contact our customer service team 01512247140  and we will be happy to assist you.

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.

Do not hesitate to contact us if you need further assistance

Kind Regards,

Gary Nichols
Customer Service Advisor
aftersales@americangolf.co.uk
01512 247140

THIS !!!! Not happy today!
		
Click to expand...

What was it?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 16, 2018)

My "BIG" Boss has sent me a spreadsheet to complete. It needs to contain 6 months of production data from a very well known Daily Newspaper. Contained in the Spreadsheet is a fairly significant spelling mistake (an intentional one that he doesn't realise is wrong) that will be repeated over and over again as I complete the task. 

Now, do I correct it and send it back to him once complete, thereby highlighting the fact that he can't spell, or do I leave it and make it look as though I can't spell the word either? It's doing my nut in at the moment.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			My "BIG" Boss has sent me a spreadsheet to complete. It needs to contain 6 months of production data from a very well known Daily Newspaper. Contained in the Spreadsheet is a fairly significant spelling mistake (an intentional one that he doesn't realise is wrong) that will be repeated over and over again as I complete the task.

Now, do I correct it and send it back to him once complete, thereby highlighting the fact that he can't spell, or do I leave it and make it look as though I can't spell the word either? It's doing my nut in at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand how it can be intentional yet he also doesn't know he's done it?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't understand how it can be intentional yet he also doesn't know he's done it?
		
Click to expand...

As in he thinks that is how you spell the word.. And it really isn't.. So, he's intentionally spelled it incorrectly...


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 16, 2018)

Correct it, I would.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 16, 2018)

Michael Gove


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			As in he thinks that is how you spell the word.. And it really isn't.. So, he's intentionally spelled it incorrectly...
		
Click to expand...

Correct it; why look like the half-wit that is actually him?


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			My "BIG" Boss has sent me a spreadsheet to complete. It needs to contain 6 months of production data from a very well known Daily Newspaper. Contained in the Spreadsheet is a fairly significant spelling mistake (an intentional one that he doesn't realise is wrong) that will be repeated over and over again as I complete the task.

Now, do I correct it and send it back to him once complete, thereby highlighting the fact that he can't spell, or do I leave it and make it look as though I can't spell the word either? It's doing my nut in at the moment.
		
Click to expand...



Correct it, then tell him you've corrected his error.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What was it?
		
Click to expand...

Taylormade bag and bridgestone balls


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey hey. Had a thought. Rung 'em up. Got one reserved. Picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 16, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			As in he thinks that is how you spell the word.. And it really isn't.. So, he's intentionally spelled it incorrectly...
		
Click to expand...

What word was it?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 16, 2018)

People at roundabouts who think that if they have waited 10 seconds for a gap, this gives them the right to just accelerate out in front of anything else coming.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 16, 2018)

Swindon Council declaring two abandoned vehicles as roadworthy, and refusing to move them, despite them having smashed windows and flat tyres!


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 16, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			What word was it?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Should I say??

Let's just say that it was mildly embarrassing and it was going global when I finished it. Fwiw, I corrected it and kept my mouth shut. Discretion is key ðŸ˜‚


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 16, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Hmmm. Should I say??

Let's just say that it was mildly embarrassing and it was going global when I finished it. Fwiw, I corrected it and kept my mouth shut. Discretion is key ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

How does that work when you post it on a national forum?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 16, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			How does that work when you post it on a national forum?
		
Click to expand...

Good point. Let's just hope that no one at work plays a minority sport, is in the tiny minority that uses a forum, understands the population breakdown of the large village I live in and can then crack the pseudonym that is the user name. I'll be goosed then!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 17, 2018)

Naga Munchetty (again)! Had to turn over yesterday as she had the settee to herself. Then today she has a polite young guest (American singer - not sure who!) and twice properly told him off for calling her "ma'am" - he profusely apologised each time. She needs to get a check on herself and her place! Hopefully she's now starting a 2 week break and I can watch Breakfast again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 17, 2018)

Amanda, tough choice on a day when it is Naga on one side and Piers Morgan on the other. I go to Sky news on those days.

It is inbuilt in Americans to use ma'am and sir. It is absolute politeness on their behalf and it is done sincerely. What did she want him to say, 'oy sour face'?


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 17, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Good point. Let's just hope that no one at work plays a minority sport, is in the tiny minority that uses a forum, understands the population breakdown of the large village I live in and can then crack the pseudonym that is the user name. I'll be goosed then!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Amanda, tough choice on a day when it is Naga on one side and Piers Morgan on the other. I go to Sky news on those days.

It is inbuilt in Americans to use ma'am and sir. It is absolute politeness on their behalf and it is done sincerely. What did she want him to say, 'oy sour face'?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I chose a mix of cricket and golf but do like to sit with a news channel on in the morning so will try Sky. She is awful...shrill, harsh, stroppy and thinks she knows everything about everything!


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2018)

Having to â€œdropâ€ mrs dando and my step daughter off in brighton for step daughters hen weekend and it turning into a 5 hour journey!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 17, 2018)

Playing partners on the golf course who seem totally incapable of standing somewhere where their shadow does not get in your way.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 17, 2018)

American golf commentators that call a putt that breaks left a hooking putt.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 17, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			My "BIG" Boss has sent me a spreadsheet to complete. It needs to contain 6 months of production data from a very well known Daily Newspaper. Contained in the Spreadsheet is a fairly significant spelling mistake (an intentional one that he doesn't realise is wrong) that will be repeated over and over again as I complete the task.

Now, do I correct it and send it back to him once complete, thereby highlighting the fact that he can't spell, or do I leave it and make it look as though I can't spell the word either? It's doing my nut in at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Correct it but change another random word to be wrong, then send it back and let it do his nut in.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 17, 2018)

People who express an opinion as fact. Then use the word fact, in capitals no less, complete with one or more exclamation marks to drive home this factual opinion. 

These people are what's wrong with society... FACT!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Naga Munchetty (again)! Had to turn over yesterday as she had the settee to herself. Then today she has a polite young guest (American singer - not sure who!) and twice properly told him off for calling her "ma'am" - he profusely apologised each time. She needs to get a check on herself and her place! Hopefully she's now starting a 2 week break and I can watch Breakfast again.
		
Click to expand...

Likes the sound of her own voice too much, can't stand her either


----------



## Slab (Nov 18, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People at roundabouts who think that if they have waited 10 seconds for a gap, this gives them the right to just accelerate out in front of anything else coming.
		
Click to expand...

You'd love it here but it's more like 4 seconds


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 18, 2018)

A gig being cut short because a fist fight broke out between a group of men and a woman in a wheelchair. 

One of the most surreal moments in my life.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 18, 2018)

Staff calling in sick because they're still drunk from last nights shenanigans leaving me to do work of 3 people


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			A gig being cut short because a fist fight broke out between a group of men and a woman in a wheelchair.

One of the most surreal moments in my life.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like some sort of comedy sketch. Which gig?


----------



## Wolf (Nov 18, 2018)

Sky Sports Golfs very own Simon Holmes, something about him really irritates the life out of me, especially this evening how many times could he repeat the name Charlie Howell in a sentence..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Sky Sports Golfs very own Simon Holmes, something about him really irritates the life out of me, especially this evening how many times could he repeat the name Charlie Howell in a sentence..
		
Click to expand...

He may be a good coach but is one of the worst regular guests Sky have. I'd rather listen to McGinley or Monty


----------



## Wolf (Nov 18, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He may be a good coach but is one of the worst regular guests Sky have. I'd rather listen to McGinley or Monty
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more I'd much rather listen to them than Holmes. I don't care how good a coach he is I could never have a lesson with him..


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 19, 2018)

England home internationals not being on a 'free to view' channel live...


----------



## Wolf (Nov 19, 2018)

The Munroe woman in this morning arguing about transgender children and how kids should be allowed to take medication to prevent puberty from occurring... 

The shrink on arguing the child protection side who is saying kids should be supported but equally should only transition once they've been allowed opportunity to develop  their natural feelings and understand the permanence of any gender transitioning therapy. I've not explained it very well but in summary he was not saying kids shouldn't do it or be allowed but should be protected from making rash decisions by being given full support through CBT to ensure they're happy with their choices and then supported with whatever they choose. 

The bloody Munroe woman was not listening to his point about how he supports them and how he wants to ensure they've done so knowing it is right for them, instead she picked out points and tried saying he was telling kids it's wrong, and calling them mentally ill and saying they're like feral animals..  The only thing he said was wrong it's allowing puberty blockers and treatments based on a single Dr appointment stating it should be done over time so that any transition is more natural for the child and that they know in long run it's 100% what they truly want. 

And breathe.......


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2018)

Still not heard from The AGA Engineer about our annual service, well i say AGA, but they layed off all the engineers last year and subbed it out to a separate company. we were supposed to be called back withing 48 hours, its been 5 days


----------



## BrianM (Nov 19, 2018)

Idiots that canâ€™t clean there car of frost before leaving home, it takes 5 minutes.
Also parents that park in the disabled spaces at the school because they are running late.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Idiots that canâ€™t clean there car of frost before leaving home, it takes 5 minutes.
Also parents that park in the disabled spaces at the school because they are running late.
		
Click to expand...

when we had the heavy frost about 3 weeks ago was driving through Nairn and a guy pulls out almost hitting me with his car completely frosted up apart from a spot about a foot wide where his head was... had 3 kids in the car, only saw them because they opened the back window to see out.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2018)

Supposedly flavoured crisps that must have been at the back of the queue when it was dished out


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 19, 2018)

Black Friday...


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 19, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That sounds like some sort of comedy sketch. Which gig?
		
Click to expand...

Therapy? at the Brudenell in Leeds. It does but I was stood right beside it and watching a woman get punched out of a wheelchair and continually hit whilst motionless, face down was anything but comedy.


----------



## Piece (Nov 19, 2018)

Locking myself out of my house.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Still not heard from The AGA Engineer about our annual service, well i say AGA, but they layed off all the engineers last year and subbed it out to a separate company. we were supposed to be called back withing 48 hours, its been 5 days

Click to expand...

it gets worse, rang them again and this time they said that was a mistake an engineer would contact me within 2 weeks to arrange a service..... pretty poor. Always got a quick response from them now its outsourced its all about making money and without providing much of a service. Paid Â£340 for it so this year have paid that out for precisely nothing. contact one of the old engineers and they would do a service for Â£120 so will save myself Â£220 and they can come out as soon as needed


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 19, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			it gets worse, rang them again and this time they said that was a mistake an engineer would contact me within 2 weeks to arrange a service..... pretty poor. Always got a quick response from them now its outsourced its all about making money and without providing much of a service. Paid Â£340 for it so this year have paid that out for precisely nothing. contact one of the old engineers and they would do a service for Â£120 so will save myself Â£220 and they can come out as soon as needed
		
Click to expand...

we bought a washing machine a couple of years ago from Appliances Online, took out the cover plan at about Â£4 a month, it broke down a few weeks ago and we were told it would be 2 weeks to get someone out to us,

stuff that, cancelled direct debit and got a local bloke in to fix the bearing that had gone, when the coverplan company phoned to enquire why we had cancelled, took great delight in telling them.

can understand a wait of a few days, but 2 weeks is taking the rise


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			we bought a washing machine a couple of years ago from Appliances Online, took out the cover plan at about Â£4 a month, it broke down a few weeks ago and we were told it would be 2 weeks to get someone out to us,

stuff that, cancelled direct debit and got a local bloke in to fix the bearing that had gone, when the coverplan company phoned to enquire why we had cancelled, took great delight in telling them.

can understand a wait of a few days, but 2 weeks is taking the rise
		
Click to expand...

its gets worse, its an Â£8 K cooker, one of the cheaper ones granted, but even so.  didn't have any problem when they had their own service engineers, outsourced to cut cost... which TBH cuts service as well. when the thermocouple went a couple of years ago the engineer was out in a couple of days with this shower we wouldn't even see someone for 2 weeks at the earliest now.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2018)

Black bloody Friday deals that last a week or a month...
The clue is the name and it's not a plural


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2018)

Tech people who won't speak regular English. We are upgrading our broadband at work and the router arrived today. I asked on the online chat if I could just plug it in and go and they said yes. Did that and nothing. 20 minutes later and I ring tech support. The bloke could only do tech speak and had no customer skills. A further 20 minutes and we realised the set up needs activating and that has not happened yet. 

I'm not completely useless on this front yet I struggled. Heaven help anyone who is completely computer and tech illiterate.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 19, 2018)

the idiot across the road from me who has just parked his car and gone indoors ,AFTER HITTING MY CAR .
TRIED KNOCKING ON THE DOOR TO CONFRONT HIM ABOUT AND ALL THE LIGHTS GOT SWITCHED OFF IN HIS FLAT [GROUND FLOOR] .
 HAVE CALLED THE POLICE AND AM NOW WAITING FOR THE FIRST CAR THAT IS AVAILABLE TO ATTEND.
 not happy .he is known for being a drinker and my neighbour who saw him hit the car said he looked drunk as he struggled to walk in a straight line to his flat.
 the damage he has done is going to cost a fair bit as it will be a new bumper and number plate along with a new front grill ,the car is a skoda octavia estate,his is a discovery.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			the idiot across the road from me who has just parked his car and gone indoors ,AFTER HITTING MY CAR .
TRIED KNOCKING ON THE DOOR TO CONFRONT HIM ABOUT AND ALL THE LIGHTS GOT SWITCHED OFF IN HIS FLAT [GROUND FLOOR] .
 HAVE CALLED THE POLICE AND AM NOW WAITING FOR THE FIRST CAR THAT IS AVAILABLE TO ATTEND.
 not happy .he is known for being a drinker and my neighbour who saw him hit the car said he looked drunk as he struggled to walk in a straight line to his flat.
 the damage he has done is going to cost a fair bit as it will be a new bumper and number plate along with a new front grill ,the car is a skoda octavia estate,his is a discovery.
		
Click to expand...

What an arse. Hope the police come soon and test him


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 19, 2018)

He will be inside tanking through the scotch, so they have no idea how much he had before arrival.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Wolf said:



			The Munroe woman in this morning arguing about transgender children and how kids should be allowed to take medication to prevent puberty from occurring...

The shrink on arguing the child protection side who is saying kids should be supported but equally should only transition once they've been allowed opportunity to develop  their natural feelings and understand the permanence of any gender transitioning therapy. I've not explained it very well but in summary he was not saying kids shouldn't do it or be allowed but should be protected from making rash decisions by being given full support through CBT to ensure they're happy with their choices and then supported with whatever they choose.

The bloody Munroe woman was not listening to his point about how he supports them and how he wants to ensure they've done so knowing it is right for them, instead she picked out points and tried saying he was telling kids it's wrong, and calling them mentally ill and saying they're like feral animals..  The only thing he said was wrong it's allowing puberty blockers and treatments based on a single Dr appointment stating it should be done over time so that any transition is more natural for the child and that they know in long run it's 100% what they truly want.

And breathe.......
		
Click to expand...

I watched with interest, my 16 year old grandchild is transgender. confusing, worrying times.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 19, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			I watched with interest, my 16 year old grandchild is transgender. confusing, worrying times.

Click to expand...

I can only begin to image how confusing and worrying it is for your grandchild, you and your family, that's what was winding me up so much they woman on tv had no care about how it affects the mental side of things, the child or families. She only saw her side of the argument and everyone else from her point of view was wrong.

Kids need support, understanding and to know people are there for them regardless of gender or their choices. 

Hope it gets better for your family and most importantly I'm sure you're all doing everything you can to support them because they're the most important thing in all this.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 20, 2018)

The woman who does the sport on BBC Breakfast, annoying and doesn't half go on.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 20, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			The woman who does the sport on BBC Breakfast, annoying and doesn't half go on.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me started. Her and Naga - both so irritating. I honestly think the sports presenter knows nothing about sport apart from what's on her script - plus she's so nauseating and sycophantic...and breathe!


----------



## Slime (Nov 20, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Don't get me started. Her and Naga - both so irritating. I honestly think the sports presenter knows nothing about sport apart from what's on her script - plus she's so nauseating and sycophantic...and breathe!
		
Click to expand...

Steph McGovern, now she gives me the creeps.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2018)

Slime said:



			Steph McGovern, now she gives me the creeps.
		
Click to expand...

NOBOBY attacks Steph without bringing the wrath of the NE down on them. Leave Steph alone, she has character, humour and a personality ( could be biased as I also have a sweet spot for her )


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2018)

Wolf said:



			The Munroe woman in this morning arguing about transgender children and how kids should be allowed to take medication to prevent puberty from occurring...

The shrink on arguing the child protection side who is saying kids should be supported but equally should only transition once they've been allowed opportunity to develop  their natural feelings and understand the permanence of any gender transitioning therapy. I've not explained it very well but in summary he was not saying kids shouldn't do it or be allowed but should be protected from making rash decisions by being given full support through CBT to ensure they're happy with their choices and then supported with whatever they choose.

The bloody Munroe woman was not listening to his point about how he supports them and how he wants to ensure they've done so knowing it is right for them, instead she picked out points and tried saying he was telling kids it's wrong, and calling them mentally ill and saying they're like feral animals..  The only thing he said was wrong it's allowing puberty blockers and treatments based on a single Dr appointment stating it should be done over time so that any transition is more natural for the child and that they know in long run it's 100% what they truly want.

And breathe.......
		
Click to expand...

WHAT DID I JUST READ !!!!!!!?


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Don't get me started. Her and Naga - both so irritating. I honestly think the sports presenter knows nothing about sport apart from what's on her script - plus she's so nauseating and sycophantic...and breathe!
		
Click to expand...

OMG finally !!!!! Agreed with that sports woman, she's arrrrhhhhhhg. But Naga? Really???? I think Naga's great !!!!!!! Just the right amount of sarcasm when required. Tee hee!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh and Steph? She's good. Proper knows her stuff.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 20, 2018)

Nah it's Sally Nugent, as already said her knowledge on sports seems to be zero, proper "just dropped the kids off at the school gates" kind of chatter.


----------



## Slime (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			NOBOBY attacks Steph without bringing the wrath of the NE down on them. Leave Steph alone, she has character, humour and a personality ( could be biased as I also have a sweet spot for her )
		
Click to expand...

Why does she remind me of Eddie Izzard?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2018)

Slime said:



			Why does she remind me of Eddie Izzard?
		
Click to expand...

He's never looked that hot


----------



## Wolf (Nov 20, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			WHAT DID I JUST READ !!!!!!!?
		
Click to expand...

Should've tried watching it... Was painful watching the woman rant


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 20, 2018)

Wolf said:



			The Munroe woman in this morning arguing about transgender children and how kids should be allowed to take medication to prevent puberty from occurring...

The shrink on arguing the child protection side who is saying kids should be supported but equally should only transition once they've been allowed opportunity to develop  their natural feelings and understand the permanence of any gender transitioning therapy. I've not explained it very well but in summary he was not saying kids shouldn't do it or be allowed but should be protected from making rash decisions by being given full support through CBT to ensure they're happy with their choices and then supported with whatever they choose.

The bloody Munroe woman was not listening to his point about how he supports them and how he wants to ensure they've done so knowing it is right for them, instead she picked out points and tried saying he was telling kids it's wrong, and calling them mentally ill and saying they're like feral animals..  The only thing he said was wrong it's allowing puberty blockers and treatments based on a single Dr appointment stating it should be done over time so that any transition is more natural for the child and that they know in long run it's 100% what they truly want.

And breathe.......
		
Click to expand...

Is this is the same Monroe who was on Radio 5 this morning? She sounded like a giggly schoolgirl going on about how she was in open relationships and was pangender or summat.
She certainly didn't come across as the type of person who should be advising children on their gender issues.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 20, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			The woman who does the sport on BBC Breakfast, annoying and doesn't half go on.
		
Click to expand...

Vacuous would be the kindest thing i could say about her


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 20, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Vacuous would be the kindest thing i could say about her
		
Click to expand...

Oooh harsh


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He's never looked that hot 

Click to expand...


But she looks like Harry Kane in drag!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			But she looks like Harry Kane in drag!!

Click to expand...

You've got no taste


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You've got no taste 

Click to expand...

In fairness, she's awful mate


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 20, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			But she looks like Harry Kane in drag!!

Click to expand...

what are you talking about!!! harry is more feminine looking


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 20, 2018)

Who remembers the Viz Comic feature " Borderline Boilers"?...... The eyes say no but the nuts say go!!


----------



## bobmac (Nov 20, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Vacuous would be the kindest thing i could say about her
		
Click to expand...

What have her veins got to do with it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2018)

Stuff the lot of you. How many people with bad eyesight on this forum  She is a cracker in my eyes  and sounds like good fun on a night out.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Stuff the lot of you. How many people with bad eyesight on this forum  She is a cracker in my eyes  and sounds like good fun on a night out.
		
Click to expand...

Eeeeeee pet!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Stuff the lot of you. How many people with bad eyesight on this forum  She is a cracker in my eyes  and sounds like good fun on a night out.
		
Click to expand...

no doubt she would be.... esp after 15 pints


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Stuff the lot of you. How many people with bad eyesight on this forum  She is a cracker in my eyes  and sounds like good fun on a night out.
		
Click to expand...

Well, you won't be facing any competition for her affections, not from on here, anyway.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Stuff the lot of you. How many people with bad eyesight on this forum  She is a cracker in my eyes  and sounds like good fun on a night out.
		
Click to expand...

Are you actually being serious?? I didn't know who you were on about so I've just Googled this person, and she has a jaw like David bloody Coulthard! And you said none of the Spice Girls were attractive, but someone who looks like Clare Balding's less fortunate sister is?? I'm starting to have doubts about you.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Are you actually being serious?? I didn't know who you were on about so I've just Googled this person, and she has a jaw like David bloody Coulthard! And you said none of the Spice Girls were attractive, but someone who looks like Clare Balding's less fortunate sister is?? I'm starting to have doubts about you. 

Click to expand...

I've lost a lot of faith in people today . (I was still right about the Spice Girls mind)


----------



## Wolf (Nov 20, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Is this is the same Monroe who was on Radio 5 this morning? She sounded like a giggly schoolgirl going on about how she was in open relationships and was pangender or summat.
She certainly didn't come across as the type of person who should be advising children on their gender issues.
		
Click to expand...

The one and the same,  absolute refusal to listen to any facts about how kids should be helped instead smug smiles, giggles and taking about herself


----------



## Slime (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Stuff the lot of you. How many people with bad eyesight on this forum  She is a cracker in my eyes  and sounds like good fun on a night out.
		
Click to expand...

She's minging LT, but damned good at her job, I'll give you that.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 20, 2018)

LT have you ever heard of specsavers or any other optician for that matter ,you will be telling us next that Bella Emburg was a page three stunna!!!! lol.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've lost a lot of faith in people today . (I was still right about the Spice Girls mind)
		
Click to expand...

Never mind her looks, her b****y voice gets right on my nerves.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			NOBOBY attacks Steph without bringing the wrath of the NE down on them. Leave Steph alone, she has character, humour and a personality ( could be biased as I also have a sweet spot for her )
		
Click to expand...

She's a Boro lass, and a good laugh, but she's no Mona Lisa.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 20, 2018)

Missus is away with work so I fired up the Xbox for a monster session on Black Ops, blummin 10Gb update to do which will take until tomorrow to complete


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			She's a Boro lass, and a good laugh, but she's no Mona Lisa.
		
Click to expand...

She does come across as liking a laugh and a night out but I agree, it's hard to call her attractive (to my eyes at least).


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 20, 2018)

Mumford and Sons cancelling gigs ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Junior (Nov 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Mumford and Sons cancelling gigs ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

I had tickets too mate.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 20, 2018)

Junior said:



			I had tickets too mate. 

Click to expand...

Glad my mate persuaded me to go to Birmingham ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Mumford and Sons cancelling gigs ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

I'd count that as a blessing not an irritation


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Stuff the lot of you. How many people with bad eyesight on this forum  She is a cracker in my eyes  and sounds like good fun on a night out.
		
Click to expand...

I've just read the bits on this and am unsure as to who is talking about whom. The initial post was about the sports lady, LT was on about Steph. Then posts came in again about the spots lady, LT jumped in to defend the sports lady???? As far as I see it. So are some of you having a pop at the sports lady, or Steph?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 21, 2018)

Where did the spotty lady come from?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Where did the spotty lady come from?  

Click to expand...

SPOTY's not till next month....


----------



## bobmac (Nov 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			SPOTY's not till next month....
		
Click to expand...

Thought that was Christmas?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I've just read the bits on this and am unsure as to who is talking about whom. The initial post was about the sports lady, LT was on about Steph. Then posts came in again about the spots lady, LT jumped in to defend the sports lady???? As far as I see it. So are some of you having a pop at the sports lady, or Steph?
		
Click to expand...

There were two chats going on. One was having a go at the sports lady on BBC Breakfast for being bland and not really knowing sport, just reading the auto cue. The other, the one I was involved in, was the chat about Steph McGovern who is the Boro lass who does the business slot on BBC Breakfast.

Keep up CF, you have to multi task.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Thought that was Christmas?
		
Click to expand...

Damn, forgot about that


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2018)

For a change I listened to R5 on the way into work. There were two young people on talking about cultural appropriation. Two more self important people you will never hear. Complete garbage from start to finish. A group in society does not own a type of music, a hairstyle, a type of fashion. They are open to all. The listeners universally hammered them but they still were not interested. Muppets creating division in society when there is no need.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2018)

Sainsbury's policy on their self-service tills that if you're buying an energy drink, you have to wait for a member of staff to come and verify that you're old enough. I repeat, that's for an energy drink, not beer or fags.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There were two chats going on. One was having a go at the sports lady on BBC Breakfast for being bland and not really knowing sport, just reading the auto cue. The other, the one I was involved in, was the chat about Steph McGovern who is the Boro lass who does the business slot on BBC Breakfast.

Keep up CF, you have to multi task.
		
Click to expand...

I was, well I thought I was. Hang on......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Sainsbury's policy on their self-service tills that if you're buying an energy drink, you have to wait for a member of staff to come and verify that you're old enough. I repeat, that's for an energy drink, not beer or fags. 

Click to expand...

The govt is looking to ban the sale of these to under 16's. It is in the consultation phase. Some shops and supermarkets have stepped in early and brought in their own restrictions before the govt ban. Way too much caffeine and sugar for kids. (Bad for you, give em up)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Sainsbury's policy on their self-service tills that if you're buying an energy drink, you have to wait for a member of staff to come and verify that you're old enough. I repeat, that's for an energy drink, not beer or fags. 

Click to expand...


You should worry, the only time I get asked my age is at the Barbers , Iâ€™m nowhere near oap discount age, just look it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 21, 2018)

Amazon.... trying to get into the bit to edit a playlist and had forgotten how to do it. Their instructions miss out the vital "Log into your Music " bit GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You should worry, the only time I get asked my age is at the Barbers , Iâ€™m nowhere near oap discount age, just look it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Well get down Sainsbury's and buy yourself some Red Bull to feel young again. 



Lord Tyrion said:



			The govt is looking to ban the sale of these to under 16's. It is in the consultation phase. Some shops and supermarkets have stepped in early and brought in their own restrictions before the govt ban. Way too much caffeine and sugar for kids. (Bad for you, give em up)
		
Click to expand...

Falling asleep in the office would also be bad for me, for different reasons. I get the sugar free ones anyway.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 21, 2018)

MOT'S

Just when did the gov stop telling you it was due????? I've now got to get to the place this afternoon using my cloak of invisibility.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 21, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			MOT'S

Just when did the gov stop telling you it was due????? I've now got to get to the place this afternoon using my cloak of invisibility.
		
Click to expand...

I may be wrong, but isnt there a number on the MOT certificate that you can setup a text auto reminder?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Damn, forgot about that

Click to expand...

Luckily for you I'm on the ball.
I'll remind you again tomorrow ........


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Falling asleep in the office would also be bad for me, for different reasons. I get the sugar free ones anyway. 

Click to expand...

Are they pure caffeine then?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are they pure caffeine then?
		
Click to expand...

This particular can (Monster Ultra) has 150mg of caffeine apparently. Is that a lot? I have no idea. It can't be that different to other people drinking 2 or 3 cups of coffee can it?


----------



## Slab (Nov 21, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			MOT'S

Just when did the gov stop telling you it was due????? I've now got to get to the place this afternoon using my cloak of invisibility.
		
Click to expand...



By any chance has someone messed with your keyboard and swapped the keys for exclamation mark with question mark?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			This particular can (Monster Ultra) has 150mg of caffeine apparently. Is that a lot? I have no idea. It can't be that different to other people drinking 2 or 3 cups of coffee can it?
		
Click to expand...

Not an expert but a quick google suggests that is equivalent to 2 x an average cup of coffee. Depends how many you have. The intensity is not great, gets the heart working a bit too much. 2 coffees spread out or 1 energy drink in one go? It helps that it is sugar free but they are still best avoided.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not an expert but a quick google suggests that is equivalent to 2 x an average cup of coffee. Depends how many you have. The intensity is not great, gets the heart working a bit too much. 2 coffees spread out or 1 energy drink in one go? It helps that it is sugar free but they are still best avoided.
		
Click to expand...

Nah mate, I'd be asleep on the desk. (I can't stand coffee so don't touch it.) It's not like I bomb the whole can in one go, it typically takes me 2 hours to sip through it.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			For a change I listened to R5 on the way into work. There were two young people on talking about cultural appropriation. Two more self important people you will never hear. Complete garbage from start to finish. A group in society does not own a type of music, a hairstyle, a type of fashion. They are open to all. The listeners universally hammered them but they still were not interested. Muppets creating division in society when there is no need.
		
Click to expand...

That must have been them in the phone in, Iâ€™ve never heard so much disrespect from a studio guest in all my years of listening to R5. I wanted to punch the car stereo at one point ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 21, 2018)

National BBC News, and some newspapers saying SNP leader is meeting with Prime Minister to discuss Brexit.
It is the same as saying the Scottish First Minister is meeting with the leader of the Tory party.
They are so out of touch and disrespectful that they would never report it using the correct format.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 21, 2018)

Anything and everything to do with HS2...


----------



## Rooter (Nov 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Nah mate, I'd be asleep on the desk. (I can't stand coffee so don't touch it.) It's not like I bomb the whole can in one go, it typically takes me 2 hours to sip through it. 

Click to expand...

I would look at your diet and lifestyle if you need a can of monster or similar to keep you awake. I am caffeine free on tea and coffee, i use caffeine as a training tool. i used to drink way too much coffee, but knocked it on the head! Decaf all the way! My resting heart rate has dropped by 10bpm since doing it.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2018)

Rooter said:



			I would look at your diet and lifestyle if you need a can of monster or similar to keep you awake. I am caffeine free on tea and coffee, i use caffeine as a training tool. i used to drink way too much coffee, but knocked it on the head! Decaf all the way! My resting heart rate has dropped by 10bpm since doing it.
		
Click to expand...

It's not really a mystery, I only sleep about 5.5 to 6 hours a night. If I go to bed any earlier I don't fall asleep anyway.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 21, 2018)

Rooter said:



			I would look at your diet and lifestyle if you need a can of monster or similar to keep you awake. I am caffeine free on tea and coffee, i use caffeine as a training tool. i used to drink way too much coffee, but knocked it on the head! Decaf all the way! My resting heart rate has dropped by 10bpm since doing it.
		
Click to expand...

If my RHR dropped by 10BPM I'd probably be catatonic. It's only at 40 now!!! Looks like I need more coffee.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2018)

The Kent meet battled through gale force winds, sleet, rain, freezing temperatures for Sunday to yesterday. I live 30 miles away and this morning there's barely a breeze, sunny and mildish ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£


----------



## Rooter (Nov 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			If I go to bed any earlier I don't fall asleep anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Because of the caffeine in your system! Its a vicious circle!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 21, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			If my RHR dropped by 10BPM I'd probably be catatonic. It's only at 40 now!!! Looks like I need more coffee.
		
Click to expand...

you are obviously very fit! Miguel Indurain (TDF winner) had a Resting heart rate of 29! Thats the lowest i have heard of. 40 is exceptionally low!!


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 21, 2018)

Rooter said:



			you are obviously very fit! Miguel Indurain (TDF winner) had a Resting heart rate of 29! Thats the lowest i have heard of. 40 is exceptionally low!!
		
Click to expand...

I wish. I have a minor condition called Bradycardia. Results in a very low RHR. I have had it down at the mid 30's when ultra relaxed.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2018)

Carol on the BBC telling me its 9 deg up here... more like one or two at Most, i might have to even put the heating on at this rate, most def not shorts weather


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 21, 2018)

Black Friday and everything related to it....


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 21, 2018)

Rooter said:



			you are obviously very fit! Miguel Indurain (TDF winner) had a Resting heart rate of 29! Thats the lowest i have heard of. 40 is exceptionally low!!
		
Click to expand...

That is ridiculously low. UFC Fighter Michael Bisping is famed for being one of the most physically fit mixed martial artists of all-time and his RHR got as low as 34, I thought that was impressive, 29 is crazyness.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's not really a mystery, I only sleep about 5.5 to 6 hours a night. If I go to bed any earlier I don't fall asleep anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t drink caffeine too late on an evening and thereâ€™s no issue. Caffeine is essential to human life and the occasional boost to the system isnâ€™t a major issue. Donâ€™t believe the scaremongers. If youâ€™re drinking one sugar free Monster a day, youâ€™re fine. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2018)

Kellfire said:



*Donâ€™t drink caffeine too late on an evening* and thereâ€™s no issue. Caffeine is essential to human life and the occasional boost to the system isnâ€™t a major issue. Donâ€™t believe the scaremongers. If youâ€™re drinking one sugar free Monster a day, youâ€™re fine. Nothing to see here.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I don't - just the one can in the morning at work.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I don't - just the one can in the morning at work.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ll be fine then, unless youâ€™ve got some underlying health problems you arenâ€™t sharing.

Caffeine can give us a good boost of physical or mental energy with no detriment afterwards.


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2018)

Mrs Dando saying we can't get another cockapoo


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2018)

Dando said:



			Mrs Dando saying we can't get another cockapoo
		
Click to expand...

What happened to the other one or have you still got it?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 21, 2018)

Why is it that whenever you hit a shot right at the flag on a par-3 and you get backspin, it takes it further away from the hole?  Yet any ball that lands level with the flag always shoots on further?


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			What happened to the other one or have you still got it?
		
Click to expand...

Still got him but I want another one


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2018)

Dando said:



			Mrs Dando saying we can't get another cockapoo
		
Click to expand...


Did she misunderstand the question? ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Did she misunderstand the question? ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

You dirty old man


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2018)

Dando said:



			You dirty old man
		
Click to expand...

Not so much of the "old" ðŸ˜


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 21, 2018)

Dando said:



			Mrs Dando saying we can't get another cockapoo
		
Click to expand...

As much as I know you love yours, and they seem a pleasant animal, I just cannot go along wiht the designer inter bread dog creations.
Cockapoo's, Puggles, labradoodles and more. I know you get mongrels, and even accidental parentings, but deliberate inter bread creations I just think are wrong. 
Yes, I love dogs.......especially SBT's


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 21, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			As much as I know you love yours, and they seem a pleasant animal, I just cannot go along wiht the designer inter bread dog creations.
Cockapoo's, Puggles, labradoodles and more. I know you get mongrels, and even accidental parentings, but deliberate inter bread creations I just think are wrong.
Yes, I love dogs.......especially SBT's

Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with cross breeding, if done carefully, you get the best part of both breeds. Our Golden doodle will have the intelligence and temperament of a golden retriever without shedding a ton of fur! Win win. (Had SBTs all our lives but wanted a change)


----------



## Wolf (Nov 21, 2018)

People in the gym trying to do bicep Curls in the squat rack.. Them and the guys who grunt louder than Maria Sharapova returning a forehand


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Not so much of the "old" ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Ancient then?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Ancient then?
		
Click to expand...

Spring chicken?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2018)

I love the NHS but my last two trips to the doctors have been less than inspiring. Two different doctors and both really couldn't be @rsed at all, I've ended up being handed a leaflet I could have picked up myself 3 months ago.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I love the NHS but my last two trips to the doctors have been less than inspiring. Two different doctors and both really couldn't be @rsed at all, I've ended up being handed a leaflet I could have picked up myself 3 months ago.
		
Click to expand...

Were they locums or members of staff? Not good though that you didn't get the level of service you wanted


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Were they locums or members of staff? Not good though that you didn't get the level of service you wanted
		
Click to expand...

One of each I think. At least the staff one sent me for a scan but the follow up has been really poor. Luckily I donâ€™t go to the doctors very often (touches a very large piece of wood) ðŸ˜²


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			One of each I think. At least the staff one sent me for a scan but the follow up has been really poor. Luckily I donâ€™t go to the doctors very often (touches a very large piece of wood) ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

Sadly locums are always going to be a bit hit or miss and they aren't always up to speed or even that engaged (sad but true). At least the staff member took some action. Hopefully if you go back after the scan results the service will be better


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2018)

Scan results are in and good but Iâ€™m still in pain.
Oh woe is me ðŸ˜°ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Scan results are in and good but Iâ€™m still in pain.
Oh woe is me ðŸ˜°ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Bad times. What is the treatment going forward


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly locums are always going to be a bit hit or miss and they aren't always up to speed or even that engaged (sad but true). At least the staff member took some action. Hopefully if you go back after the scan results the service will be better
		
Click to expand...

Recently we've only had female doctors  working at our centre, not a big problem most of the time, but sometimes I would prefer a male doctor to be available.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2018)

Physio, will probably go private which in hindsight I should have done months ago.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Physio, will probably go private which in hindsight I should have done months ago.
		
Click to expand...

Tashy boy knows a good one


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2018)

Not knowing what happened to Fish. Doesnâ€™t seem to have posted in ages.
Here fishy fishy ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 21, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Nothing wrong with cross breeding, if done carefully, you get the best part of both breeds. Our Golden doodle will have the intelligence and temperament of a golden retriever without shedding a ton of fur! Win win. (Had SBTs all our lives but wanted a change)

Click to expand...

My daughter has a Shnoodle she is looking to cross it with a cockapoo so she can have Cockashnoodlepoo pups.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 22, 2018)

Being woken by folk scraping the ice off their windscreens...


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Being woken by folk scraping the ice off their windscreens...
		
Click to expand...

I used to hate that too.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2018)

Guys turned up to build a new shed at 8.30 just i was about to nip off to play, they were supposed to come after 2pm


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 22, 2018)

Wolf said:



			People in the gym trying to do bicep Curls in the squat rack.. Them and the guys who grunt louder than Maria Sharapova returning a forehand
		
Click to expand...

Anyone know what he's taking about?


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Anyone know what he's taking about?
		
Click to expand...

he lost me at "gym"


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 22, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Anyone know what he's taking about?
		
Click to expand...

I've got a whole list of gym related irritants.... but it makes me angry so I dont normally get myself started.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 22, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			I've got a whole list of gym related irritants.... but it makes me angry so I dont normally get myself started.
		
Click to expand...

Go on do it.....


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 22, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Go on do it.....
		
Click to expand...

Go on then, I'll bite:

1. not putting weights away
2. someone making a big deal out of deadlifting (grunting/slamming bar) then realising they have 50/60kg on.... thats not even a warm up weight.
3. using the rack for anything other than squats or bench - you do NOT need to look at yourself in the mirror to do bicep curls
4. using the foam pad (full stop) but especially when quarter squatting 50kg
5. posers - a guy in my gym wears tattoo arm sleeves and 3/4 length tattoo compression trousers to do bicep/tricep day
6. using mobile phones for social media inbetween sets - get off the damn equipment
7. not wiping down equipment
8. using equipment incorrectly - for example in a gym I was recently a member of we were lucky enough to have an olympic platform, absolutely perfect for me working on my clean and jerks, snatch or heavy deadlifts.  But 99% of the time it was always taken up with people doing calf raises, deadlifting 50kg or even kettlebell side crunches.
9.  changing room willy waving - I had a fella the other day make his protein shake next to me completely naked, even when he was shaking the damn thing up - no one needs to see that

There probably are more, but I need to have been wound up by it recently to remember.


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2018)

guys who use the stalls for a pee rather than the urinals


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 22, 2018)

Dando said:



			guys who use the stalls for a pee rather than the urinals
		
Click to expand...

Why? as long as they're not spraying it around it doesnt matter
I know a couple of guys that cannot flow when someone is next to them, and another guy who has shy bladder syndrome. Thats even worse.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2018)

Mumford and Sons have a new album out I hear, that will be their cheesy pop-folk blasting over the air waves for the next 6 months.
Already had 3 songs on since this morning ðŸ˜´


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 22, 2018)

When you're trying to organise golf trips, or any kind of activity really, and don't get any feedback, none, what so ever. Not even a "thanks, but not interested". Just being blanked. It makes my blood boil.


----------



## drdel (Nov 22, 2018)

Idiots who have knocked the lumps of ice off their shoes on the bloody green


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Go on then, I'll bite:

1. not putting weights away
2. someone making a big deal out of deadlifting (grunting/slamming bar) then realising they have 50/60kg on.... thats not even a warm up weight.
3. using the rack for anything other than squats or bench - you do NOT need to look at yourself in the mirror to do bicep curls
4. using the foam pad (full stop) but especially when quarter squatting 50kg
5. posers - a guy in my gym wears tattoo arm sleeves and 3/4 length tattoo compression trousers to do bicep/tricep day
6. using mobile phones for social media inbetween sets - get off the damn equipment
7. not wiping down equipment
8. using equipment incorrectly - for example in a gym I was recently a member of we were lucky enough to have an olympic platform, absolutely perfect for me working on my clean and jerks, snatch or heavy deadlifts.  But 99% of the time it was always taken up with people doing calf raises, deadlifting 50kg or even kettlebell side crunches.
9.  changing room willy waving - I had a fella the other day make his protein shake next to me completely naked, even when he was shaking the damn thing up - no one needs to see that

There probably are more, but I need to have been wound up by it recently to remember.
		
Click to expand...

I've found a way to alleviate ALL of those issues - my car is never tempted to drive near a gym ðŸ˜


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 22, 2018)

I used to go to the gym.

To get my car washed and valetted.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 22, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Go on then, I'll bite:

1. not putting weights away
2. someone making a big deal out of deadlifting (grunting/slamming bar) then realising they have 50/60kg on.... thats not even a warm up weight.
3. using the rack for anything other than squats or bench - you do NOT need to look at yourself in the mirror to do bicep curls
4. using the foam pad (full stop) but especially when quarter squatting 50kg
5. posers - a guy in my gym wears tattoo arm sleeves and 3/4 length tattoo compression trousers to do bicep/tricep day
6. using mobile phones for social media inbetween sets - get off the damn equipment
7. not wiping down equipment
8. using equipment incorrectly - for example in a gym I was recently a member of we were lucky enough to have an olympic platform, absolutely perfect for me working on my clean and jerks, snatch or heavy deadlifts.  But 99% of the time it was always taken up with people doing calf raises, deadlifting 50kg or even kettlebell side crunches.
9.  changing room willy waving - I had a fella the other day make his protein shake next to me completely naked, even when he was shaking the damn thing up - no one needs to see that

There probably are more, but I need to have been wound up by it recently to remember.
		
Click to expand...

I am. In the position where I not only use the gym and see this behaviour but I also run the gym as well some on the stuff I see above and beyond your frustrations which I equally share are bizarre.

I've literally just had to tell someone not to stand on the seat of the plate load shoulder press as he was using it to do shrugs, he had no idea how else to do them so I've just spent 30mins educating him how to do the easier of exercise with several different bits of suitable kit.

As for Olympic lifting platforms we have 3 of them and I swear I'm the only one who does any thing of them that warrants using them, most common use in my place is women using them to do hip thrusts then moaning men are are watching them in the mirror


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 22, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Mumford and Sons have a new album out I hear, that will be their cheesy pop-folk blasting over the air waves for the next 6 months.
Already had 3 songs on since this morning ðŸ˜´
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s alright actually. I really like the song Woman, very catchy.


----------



## DRW (Nov 22, 2018)

Winter is back on the forum


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 22, 2018)

Current bus driver appears to be trying to launch into orbit over every speed bump. If anyone on this bus has a bad back theyâ€™ll be in traction after this drive.


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2018)

One or two new forum members!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2018)

DRW said:



			Winter is back on the forum

Click to expand...

Imagine when the snow comes


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 22, 2018)

Black Friday emails.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Black Friday emails.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue. Seem to have been deluged with offers today


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2018)

My wife is watching The Apprentice on catch up. What a horrible program.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife is watching The Apprentice on catch up. What a horrible program.
		
Click to expand...

Makes me want to throw rocks at the TV just seeing the ads for it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Makes me want to throw rocks at the TV just seeing the ads for it
		
Click to expand...

That's pretty much my feelings too. Normally I leave the room but I couldn't be bothered tonight. I'll be bothered next week. 

The only upside was a really unpleasant person was booted out, still plenty left though


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 22, 2018)

GAME advertising that the PS4 Fortnite edition is Â£249 but when you click on the link it's actually Â£329. How are they allowed to do this?


----------



## BrianM (Nov 23, 2018)

Been awake since 3am, going to be a long day ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			GAME advertising that the PS4 Fortnite edition is Â£249 but when you click on the link it's actually Â£329. How are they allowed to do this?

View attachment 25972

Click to expand...

Even worse, they're advertising a free game with the bundle lol.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 23, 2018)

I love that they're shipping consoles as a Fortnite "bundle". Aimed at dumb parents and kids who have no idea what they're buying.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			GAME advertising that the PS4 Fortnite edition is Â£249 but when you click on the link it's actually Â£329. How are they allowed to do this?

View attachment 25972

Click to expand...

Is the picture not talking about a bundle, including a controller? Presumably the advertised, lower, figure is for the game alone? (Don't bite my head off if I'm wrong, I'm just trying to work it out)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is the picture not talking about a bundle, including a controller? Presumably the advertised, lower, figure is for the game alone? (Don't bite my head off if I'm wrong, I'm just trying to work it out)
		
Click to expand...

Both the pictures are exactly the same with the console, controller and "fortnite bundle" which is the outfit (or skin) for the character and 500 V Bucks which is the in game currency. The game itself is a free download which I assume you have to install yourself at home. 

The only difference between the two images is that the smaller one is from a banner advert that showed on my laptop and the other is the page that loads if you click on the advert.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Both the pictures are exactly the same with the console, controller and "fortnite bundle" which is the outfit (or skin) for the character and 500 V Bucks which is the in game currency. The game itself is a free download which I assume you have to install yourself at home.

The only difference between the two images is that the smaller one is from a banner advert that showed on my laptop and the other is the page that loads if you click on the advert.
		
Click to expand...

In that case you are right, it is a load of old cobblers


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 23, 2018)

Stephen Yaxley-Lennon being in the press again. Despise that man with a passion and cannot believe he could get hired by UK political party to advise on anything. He's a racist and a career criminal.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 23, 2018)

One of the guys I worked with applied for The Apprentice a few years back but didn't get on.  He left our place soon after but famously was quoted after being asked if he had a new worldwide role, replying with "no it's bigger than that".    He would have been a perfect a-hole for Alan Sugar's joke of a show.   I mean, how do you get bigger than worldwide?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2018)

Tyrrell Hatton. Grow up and behave.


----------



## Piece (Nov 23, 2018)

HMV. First time in decades I've shopped there. Cashier fails to take out security device on 4K DVD box so I can't open it. Too far and too much time to take it back, so i have to crow-bar it out without damaging the disc.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 23, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Stephen Yaxley-Lennon being in the press again. Despise that man with a passion and cannot believe he could get hired by UK political party to advise on anything. He's a racist and a career criminal.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but it's UKIP! The party that even Nigel Farage is now distancing himself from. Imagine that? Nigel Farage considers them as too right wing. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 23, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tyrrell Hatton. Grow up and behave.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s he done? ?


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 23, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I've literally just had to tell someone not to stand on the seat of the plate load shoulder press as he was using it to do shrugs, he had no idea how else to do them so I've just spent 30mins educating him how to do the easier of exercise with several different bits of suitable kit.
		
Click to expand...

ha ha thats brilliant, I think shrugs is one of my favou


Dan2501 said:



			Stephen Yaxley-Lennon being in the press again. Despise that man with a passion and cannot believe he could get hired by UK political party to advise on anything. He's a racist and a career criminal.
		
Click to expand...

Must admit that I thought that too until I spent some time researching him. Not saying I like him but I have found myself nodding along to some of what he says.

What I've found important is to forget the constant barrage of "former edl leader..." Or "right wing extremist" That the BBC give to him..... That was a while ago and I've got some time for him now.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Whatâ€™s he done? ?
		
Click to expand...

Demolished a tee box marker after a bad drive.....
Mind you, it didn't look that durable...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Demolished a tee box marker after a bad drive.....
Mind you, it didn't look that durable...

Click to expand...

Fragger would miss


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fragger would miss
		
Click to expand...

Harsh, harsh......
But, in the cold light of day, not an unreasonable comment..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 23, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tyrrell Hatton. Grow up and behave.
		
Click to expand...

What a tool.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 23, 2018)

Grammar police.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Cooking programmes on tv. Just cook it and eat it. Too much posh nosh and poncing about with food on tv for me. 

Iâ€™m an eat to live not live to eat person.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 24, 2018)

Spot on.  I know what I like and I like what I know.   No interest in trying anything new - it's fuel.  It's just that some of it is rather fattening that is the problem.   Shark 0 Jaffa Cakes 5.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 24, 2018)

Belstaff, that's 2 jackets I've bought now with issues, I won't be buying anymore.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 24, 2018)

My ex...... I could say so much about the incessant grief I've been subject to for 4 years but it can be summed up in 4 simple words  "pain in the arse"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2018)

Feeling distinctly under the weather and can't get warm.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Feeling distinctly under the weather and can't get warm.
		
Click to expand...

I wish that was how I got sick but when I feel even slightly rundown or sick I get the sweats and feel absolutely horrible for it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I wish that was how I got sick but when I feel even slightly rundown or sick I get the sweats and feel absolutely horrible for it. 

Click to expand...

Tied dozing and woke up absolutely soaked in sweat. Temperature up and down so taken paracetamol and off to bed again in dry sheets (and no, no "accidents" before any wag suggests otherwise!!!!!!!!!!!) Suppose to be playing a big roll up comp tomorrow


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 24, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In that case you are right, it is a load of old cobblers 

Click to expand...

It gets worse. This is what they are now advertising compared to what happens when you click on the link.......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2018)

The cobblers keep on flowing


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 25, 2018)

Golf visors. 
Whatâ€™s the point? 
No one as ever looked good wearing one. 

Either wear a hat or donâ€™t.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 25, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Golf visors.
Whatâ€™s the point?
No one as ever looked good wearing one.

Either wear a hat or donâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...

I dunno I think Blair O'Neal and Lexi Thompson look pretty good in them....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 25, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I dunno I think Blair O'Neal and Lexi Thompson look pretty good in them....
		
Click to expand...

Obviously I meant men ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 25, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Golf visors. 
Whatâ€™s the point? 
No one as ever looked good wearing one. 

Either wear a hat or donâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...


No good if one is a slap head , 
End up with a 2tone nut ðŸ˜‚

Strictly for those with a full mane

Think Richart would look good in one ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 25, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No good if one is a slap head ,
End up with a 2tone nut ðŸ˜‚

Strictly for those with a full mane

Think Richart would look good in one ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

But Cink wears a proper cap,and look how that turns out. 

I donâ€™t know what to think now ðŸ¤”


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No good if one is a slap head ,
End up with a 2tone nut ðŸ˜‚

Strictly for those with a full mane

Think Richart would look good in one ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Hey leave me out of this. The only headwear that should be worn on a golf course is a Harris tweed flat cap, preferably in winter.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2018)

A couple today.

We buy a poly bag at work that we place an item in. The item has to be kept clean, it is a specialiased cleaning wipe, so it needs bagging somehow. We go through thousands per year and paper is not a viable alternative. We recently swapped to biodegradable bags but I have now discovered that this type, oxo degradable, are likely to be banned through the EU as they do not degrade as they are supposed to. They collapse but do not disintegrate. They end up as shreds of plastic bag. I thought I was doing good, apparently it is worse than leaving bags as a whole? I'm irritated because an industry has sold a false promise. It is meant to fully degrade, it doesn't.

My FiL. He wanted a new tv and so I found him a nice simple one and set it up for him on Friday. I removed the various connections and wires that were plugged in and serving no purpose on his old one, linked his Sky box via HDMI, bob's your uncle. No other connection required. TV worked perfectly. He sees my wife yesterday whilst I am playing golf, 'stupid tv isn't working'. He shoved some of the worthless wires back in, pressed buttons on the remote like a chimp trying to write Shakespeare on a typewriter and now it wont work. I spoke to him this morning to talk him through what to do but he wont listen. He presses the buttons he wants to press, not the ones I tell him to press. I'll have to go around now. He will tell me how it is stupid, how it doesn't work, how he has not pressed anything he shouldn't have. I will fix it in 5 seconds, listen again to how he did nothing wrong and then leave, having wasted 45 minutes of my life in the full round trip. (I have been there before, I know how this goes)


----------



## dewsweeper (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A couple today.

We buy a poly bag at work that we place an item in. The item has to be kept clean, it is a specialiased cleaning wipe, so it needs bagging somehow. We go through thousands per year and paper is not a viable alternative. We recently swapped to biodegradable bags but I have now discovered that this type, oxo degradable, are likely to be banned through the EU as they do not degrade as they are supposed to. They collapse but do not disintegrate. They end up as shreds of plastic bag. I thought I was doing good, apparently it is worse than leaving bags as a whole? I'm irritated because an industry has sold a false promise. It is meant to fully degrade, it doesn't.

My FiL. He wanted a new tv and so I found him a nice simple one and set it up for him on Friday. I removed the various connections and wires that were plugged in and serving no purpose on his old one, linked his Sky box via HDMI, bob's your uncle. No other connection required. TV worked perfectly. He sees my wife yesterday whilst I am playing golf, 'stupid tv isn't working'. He shoved some of the worthless wires back in, pressed buttons on the remote like a chimp trying to write Shakespeare on a typewriter and now it wont work. I spoke to him this morning to talk him through what to do but he wont listen. He presses the buttons he wants to press, not the ones I tell him to press. I'll have to go around now. He will tell me how it is stupid, how it doesn't work, how he has not pressed anything he shouldn't have. I will fix it in 5 seconds, listen again to how he did nothing wrong and then leave, having wasted 45 minutes of my life in the full round trip. (I have been there before, I know how this goes)
		
Click to expand...

That's how it is for us wrinklies.
The slower my brain works the quicker technology moves on!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2018)

Cyber Monday deals now on......ends Tuesday.......
I give up


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 26, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Cyber Monday deals now on......ends Tuesday.......
I give up

Click to expand...


Think Amazon's cyber Monday lasts 'til Friday...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2018)

On a similar note, Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals all happening when I have bugger all money!


----------



## Slab (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A couple today.

My FiL. He wanted a new tv and so I found him a nice simple one and set it up for him on Friday. I removed the various connections and wires that were plugged in and serving no purpose on his old one, linked his Sky box via HDMI, bob's your uncle. No other connection required. TV worked perfectly. He sees my wife yesterday whilst I am playing golf, *'stupid tv isn't working'. He shoved some of the worthless wires back in, pressed buttons on the remote like a chimp trying to write Shakespeare on a typewriter and now it wont work. I spoke to him this morning to talk him through what to do but he wont listen. He presses the buttons he wants to press, not the ones I tell him to press. I'll have to go around now. He will tell me how it is stupid, how it doesn't work, how he has not pressed anything he shouldn't have. I will fix it in 5 seconds, listen again to how he did nothing wrong and then leave, having wasted 45 minutes of my life in the full round trip. (I have been there before, I know how this goes*)
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you're ready for a job in the call-centre!


----------



## Don Barzini (Nov 26, 2018)

Going to the swimming pool at my gym this morning and finding someone doing a very slow breast stroke in the "Fast Lane", someone else bombing up and down the "Medium Lane" like Michael Phelps and someone else doing a medium paced front crawl in the "Fast Lane". Sigh.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 26, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Going to the swimming pool at my gym this morning and finding someone doing a very slow breast stroke in the "Fast Lane", someone else bombing up and down the "Medium Lane" like Michael Phelps and someone else doing a medium paced front crawl in the "Fast Lane". Sigh.
		
Click to expand...

Just like standard UK motorways....a couple of idiots in the outside lane hogging it and the whole thing snarls up just because they wont keep left.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2018)

Slab said:



			Sounds like you're ready for a job in the call-centre! 

Click to expand...

It would do my nut in. Same problems over and over again, same mistakes etc


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A couple today.

My FiL. He wanted a new tv and so I found him a nice simple one and set it up for him on Friday. I removed the various connections and wires that were plugged in and serving no purpose on his old one, linked his Sky box via HDMI, bob's your uncle. No other connection required. TV worked perfectly. He sees my wife yesterday whilst I am playing golf, 'stupid tv isn't working'. He shoved some of the worthless wires back in, pressed buttons on the remote like a chimp trying to write Shakespeare on a typewriter and now it wont work. I spoke to him this morning to talk him through what to do but he wont listen. He presses the buttons he wants to press, not the ones I tell him to press. I'll have to go around now. He will tell me how it is stupid, how it doesn't work, how he has not pressed anything he shouldn't have. I will fix it in 5 seconds, listen again to how he did nothing wrong and then leave, having wasted 45 minutes of my life in the full round trip. (I have been there before, I know how this goes)
		
Click to expand...

Step dad is a bit like that. He will ask for help on tech but when you try & help, he basically either doesn't listen or starts to argue the toss with what you are saying - deep breaths


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2018)

Patster1969 said:



			Step dad is a bit like that. He will ask for help on tech but when you try & help, he basically either doesn't listen or starts to argue the toss with what you are saying - deep breaths 

Click to expand...

It took me 5 seconds to resolve, a further 5 minutes to check everything, double check and show him over and over again how to press a single red button . As you say, deep breaths all round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It took me 5 seconds to resolve, a further 5 minutes to check everything, double check and show him over and over again how to press a single red button . As you say, deep breaths all round.
		
Click to expand...

I'll give it 24 hours before he calls again!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll give it 24 hours before he calls again!
		
Click to expand...

I know . It will be my fault again as well .


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 26, 2018)

â€œOh hereâ€™s a downhill stretch of road, Iâ€™ll keep my foot on the breakâ€ 

If I had the money Iâ€™d pointlessly take people to a small claims court and invoice for brake dust.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 27, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Stephen Yaxley-Lennon being in the press again. Despise that man with a passion and cannot believe he could get hired by UK political party to advise on anything. He's a racist and a career criminal.
		
Click to expand...

Horrid man, along with his cult followers who attempted to gatecrash the Hearts FC Poppy day fundraising.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2018)

Changing my hours to 7.00-3.00 to supposedly be able to catch up with nursing staff handing over from night duty to find the ones I needed to talk to handed over at 6.00 to the doctors and have gone home. Really struggling in the new role to get any form of cohesion as everyone working on shifts and it can be several days before I see anyone or get a response to queries raised not helped by any common sharing of information. Got to love the NHS and its efficient working practices


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Changing my hours to 7.00-3.00 to supposedly be able to catch up with nursing staff handing over from night duty to find the ones I needed to talk to handed over at 6.00 to the doctors and have gone home. Really struggling in the new role to get any form of cohesion as everyone working on shifts and it can be several days before I see anyone or get a response to queries raised not helped by any common sharing of information. Got to love the NHS and its efficient working practices
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re undergoing a project to find easier ways to get messages our because certain staff just donâ€™t see their emails. I canâ€™t think of a more efficient way than email - but itâ€™s getting shift staff to read their emails!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Weâ€™re undergoing a project to find easier ways to get messages our because certain staff just donâ€™t see their emails. I canâ€™t think of a more efficient way than email - but itâ€™s getting shift staff to read their emails!
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. We have three staff on other wards due to come to interview for an ICU vacancy tomorrow. I've sent emails to their personal and work emails asking them to confirm attendance and nothing back. Our recruitment system even allows a text message and not got a reply on that


----------



## Slime (Nov 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tell me about it. We have three staff on other wards due to come to interview for an ICU vacancy tomorrow. *I've sent emails to their personal and work emails asking them to confirm attendance and nothing back.* Our recruitment system even allows a *text message and not got a reply on that*

Click to expand...

Phone them?


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 27, 2018)

Slime said:



			Phone them?
		
Click to expand...

Speaking from experience shift workers can be very feisty if woken up by a work related 'phone call...


----------



## Slime (Nov 27, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Speaking from experience shift workers can be very feisty if woken up by a work related 'phone call...
		
Click to expand...

You shouldn't have to worry about that. If they won't respond to emails or texts then what do they expect?
Keep bothering them until they learn.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 27, 2018)

HiD is a nurse and does 12 hours shifts  , coupled with the travelling she is often away from the house for over 14 hours a day , reading e mails is the last thing on her mind when she gets home knowing she's on another shift tomorrow


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 27, 2018)

Slime said:



			You shouldn't have to worry about that. If they won't respond to emails or texts then what do they expect?
Keep bothering them until they learn.
		
Click to expand...

If it's that important then being on site at the same time as the person you wish to communicate with is usually the best approach...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll give it 24 hours before he calls again!
		
Click to expand...

It didn't even make 24hrs .

'TV is rubbish, it's stupid, it doesn't work' Where is a head banging against a wall emoji when you need one. Mods, come on, we need one.

I'm going round after work


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It didn't even make 24hrs .

'TV is rubbish, it's stupid, it doesn't work' Where is a head banging against a wall emoji when you need one. Mods, come on, we need one.

I'm going round after work 

Click to expand...

Seriously? It sounds like he doesn't deserve a TV. Do keep us posted on what's wrong this time, I'm actually finding this really intriguing for some reason.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Seriously? It sounds like he doesn't deserve a TV. Do keep us posted on what's wrong this time, I'm actually finding this really intriguing for some reason. 

Click to expand...

You are enjoying my pain, you sick man . Honestly, it's like a chimp with a remote control. He hammers away at the buttons, not looking at what he is doing. All he has to do is press one big red button and the tv will automatically go to the HDMI connection and his Sky box. I deliberately removed everything else to avoid these issues.

I said I will go round after work and HE can try to get it to work, see what he is doing as I can not recreate what he does. 'Why, do you think I'm stupid? It's not me, it's the tv' Okay, says me, I'll come around and turn it on myself. 'Oh, it will work for you'. FFS. You have no idea of the restraint I was using to keep calm. It's like an old school comedy sketch that I am living out.

(I'll keep you updated . Perhaps watch the news as well in case I am arrested for battery)


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are enjoying my pain, you sick man . Honestly, it's like a chimp with a remote control. He hammers away at the buttons, not looking at what he is doing. All he has to do is press one big red button and the tv will automatically go to the HDMI connection and his Sky box. I deliberately removed everything else to avoid these issues.

I said I will go round after work and HE can try to get it to work, see what he is doing as I can not recreate what he does. 'Why, do you think I'm stupid? It's not me, it's the tv' Okay, says me, I'll come around and turn it on myself. 'Oh, it will work for you'. FFS. You have no idea of the restraint I was using to keep calm. It's like an old school comedy sketch that I am living out.

(I'll keep you updated . Perhaps watch the news as well in case I am arrested for battery)
		
Click to expand...

I've seen examples online of people who have literally used masking tape to obscure all the irrelevant buttons from their elderly relatives remotes. (Here's one example I just found: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/5d2zyh
 ) Maybe something like this is in order?


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are enjoying my pain, you sick man . Honestly, it's like a chimp with a remote control. He hammers away at the buttons, not looking at what he is doing. All he has to do is press one big red button and the tv will automatically go to the HDMI connection and his Sky box. I deliberately removed everything else to avoid these issues.

I said I will go round after work and HE can try to get it to work, see what he is doing as I can not recreate what he does. 'Why, do you think I'm stupid? It's not me, it's the tv' Okay, says me, I'll come around and turn it on myself. 'Oh, it will work for you'. FFS. You have no idea of the restraint I was using to keep calm. It's like an old school comedy sketch that I am living out.

(I'll keep you updated . Perhaps watch the news as well in case I am arrested for battery)
		
Click to expand...

You need something like this for him LT

https://www.amazon.co.uk/One-All-Za...d=1543317349&sr=8-4&keywords=tv+remote+simple


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 27, 2018)

Jamesbrown said:



			â€œOh hereâ€™s a downhill stretch of road, Iâ€™ll keep my foot on the breakâ€

If I had the money Iâ€™d pointlessly take people to a small claims court and invoice for brake dust.
		
Click to expand...

On this theme....people who sit in traffic with the footbrake on blinding those behind them.  Stick it in neutral, handbrake on and give your foot and my eyes a rest please.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 27, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			On this theme....people who sit in traffic with the footbrake on blinding those behind them.  Stick it in neutral, handbrake on and give your foot and my eyes a rest please.
		
Click to expand...

Uh oh! This one again!! I do that, i drive an auto and im lazy, plus sticking it in park flicks the reverse lights on which always give people a scare!

My irritation for the day is the UK's inability to cope with any kind of winter weather, now stuck in Heathrow for 5 hours waiting for the next flight as mine was cancelled due to fog apparently... Hey ho, I am in the lounge with free wifi, drinks and food. life could be worse.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 27, 2018)

The Internet keyboard warriors currently being offended of a picture of Beckham and his little girl Harper (7 years old) giving her dad a kiss on the lips. My 2 youngest 7 & 5 still give me a good bye kiss like that when they go to school.

For all those shouting on Instagram its wrong and weird. The only thing weird and wrong is how they're interpreting an innocent moment between a loving father and his small child.. The world is full of to many over offended snowflakes....

And breathe....


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 27, 2018)

The way that gender fluid/non binary/transgender issues are discussed and debated.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2018)

That Tiger's 18 player Hero tournament this week carries OWGR points ....


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 27, 2018)

Wolf said:



			The Internet keyboard warriors currently being offended of a picture of Beckham and his little girl Harper (7 years old) giving her dad a kiss on the lips. My 2 youngest 7 & 5 still give me a good bye kiss like that when they go to school.

For all those shouting on Instagram its wrong and weird. The only thing weird and wrong is how they're interpreting an innocent moment between a loving father and his small child.. The world is full of to many over offended snowflakes....

And breathe....
		
Click to expand...

Unreal how modern society manages to tarnish the most innocent and lovely shows of affection. I always kissed my Dad on the lips - goodnight when living at home and whenever I saw him/left once I'd left home. I only didn't do that when going through my stroppy teenage stage!


----------



## Slime (Nov 27, 2018)

Nearly all adverts on TV for perfumes and after shaves ........................... they're just ridiculous.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2018)

Slime said:



			Nearly all adverts on TV ....................... they're just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for Ya!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 27, 2018)

Slime said:



			Nearly all adverts on TV for perfumes and after shaves ........................... they're just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. If it starts obscure and weird then it's perfume...do they really think it sells more??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2018)

Wolf said:



			The Internet keyboard warriors currently being offended of a picture of Beckham and his little girl Harper (7 years old) giving her dad a kiss on the lips. My 2 youngest 7 & 5 still give me a good bye kiss like that when they go to school.

For all those shouting on Instagram its wrong and weird. The only thing weird and wrong is how they're interpreting an innocent moment between a loving father and his small child.. The world is full of to many over offended snowflakes....

And breathe....
		
Click to expand...

How the hell can anyone pick fault with that. 
Nice pic & his children are obviously his world. 

My lad is 10 & still gives me a kiss good night. 

Not when I drop him at school tho ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜‚


----------



## mikevet (Nov 27, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			On this theme....people who sit in traffic with the footbrake on blinding those behind them.  Stick it in neutral, handbrake on and give your foot and my eyes a rest please.
		
Click to expand...

*Correct! Highway code rule 114 and Road Vehicle Lighting Regulations no 27 (law).*


----------



## BrianM (Nov 27, 2018)

Citroen C4 Cactus, just why ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2018)

Slime said:



			Nearly all adverts on TV for perfumes and after shaves ........................... they're just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Agreed. If it starts obscure and weird then it's perfume...do they really think it sells more??
		
Click to expand...

Can't be anything worse than the Natalie Portman one. It's should haunt her for the rest of her career.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 27, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			On this theme....people who sit in traffic with the footbrake on blinding those behind them.  Stick it in neutral, handbrake on and give your foot and my eyes a rest please.
		
Click to expand...

Both my van and car are autos
Guess what, I do it and aint gonna change especially as sticking it in park switches off the stop/start......so which would you prefer I pollute less, or have the brake lights on?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 27, 2018)

BrianM said:



			Citroen C4 Cactus, just why ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


Imurgs got one

Yeah Why ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Imurgs got one

Yeah Why ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Coz the chicks love it.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Coz the chicks love it.
		
Click to expand...

Well, the kids do...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Well, the kids do...
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a bit wrong ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2018)

I think it says more about you that you think that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I think it says more about you that you think that.
		
Click to expand...

Aaaawwww fgs ðŸ˜


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2018)

So what were you implying?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2018)

Imurg said:



			So what were you implying?
		
Click to expand...

Look Iâ€™m sorry. 
Really really sorry ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can't be anything worse than the Natalie Portman one. It's should haunt her for the rest of her career.
		
Click to expand...

However the Jennifer Lawrence one isnâ€™t too bad.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2018)

Dando said:



			However the Jennifer Lawrence one isnâ€™t too bad.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, some you don't mind too much . I can put up with a Charlize Theron one as well


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 27, 2018)

People that drive more than 10 miles in their car and wear their coat.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 27, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Both my van and car are autos
Guess what, I do it and aint gonna change especially as sticking it in park switches off the stop/start......so which would you prefer I pollute less, or have the brake lights on?
		
Click to expand...

I'd prefer everyone not to sit on their brakes when stationary for more than 10 seconds.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 27, 2018)

Work changing tomorrowâ€™s job so I canâ€™t get my car brakes fixed now ðŸ˜¡


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 27, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			I'd prefer everyone not to sit on their brakes when stationary for more than 10 seconds.
		
Click to expand...

I love the stop start in my car. When it starts, it sounds amazing. Every time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2018)

Use of some fave tunes in adverts - current worst offender is Amazon using The Jacksons - _Can You Feel It_


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 28, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			I'd prefer everyone not to sit on their brakes when stationary for more than 10 seconds.
		
Click to expand...

You might prefer that, but manufacturers incorporate stop start systems that operate via the pressure on the brake pedal. Obviously pollution control is of more importance.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2018)

The idiot in the matt black bmw this morning, with trendy matt black wheels, and blacked out rear lights. Its dark, and it is raining. Not only was he driving like an idiot, he was practically invisible while doind so.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 28, 2018)

Bum, Hips, Heart!

That bloody irritating toothpaste advert grrrr


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 28, 2018)

The inability of people to understand the meaning of brief when asked to be brief in a meeting.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 28, 2018)

Bad...â€¦..horizontal rain and 60mph winds.
Good.....close to the record for the warmest ever day in the area for November.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2018)

Phil Thompson.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 28, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Phil Thompson.
		
Click to expand...

I concur


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 28, 2018)

My doctors surgery started a new appointment system last year. Previously I usually got an appointment within the week , earlier if urgent. Granted the surgery was always mobbed and usually running about 20 minutes late or longer as the day went on.
  But now I'm having to wait 12 days for an appointment with a practice nurse, even longer to see an actual doctor.  To see a doctor urgently you now get grilled by a senior nurse who decides if you really need an appointment.

Funny thing is when I arrived early for my yearly MOT appointment this morning at 9am instead of 9 30 [ my mistake ], there was only 2 other people waiting. The nurse recognised me sitting as she passed and said just come in now, brilliant I thought should be all done soon.
But not to be, now seemingly she only does my blood sample, no urine, blood pressure, weight or any other type of checks.

I now have to make an appointment with the "other nurse" who will do all the other tests , tests that she previously did at the same time .
The next appointment available is December 10 at 9.00  [ not 9.30 ].
On the way out there's still only 2 people in the waiting room.
ATM, we have 5 doctors, 3 nurses and umpteen receptionist and office staff at the practice, something isn't right.


----------



## GaryK (Nov 28, 2018)

Why when watching Spurs play and Heung Min Son is involved, do the producers feel the need to cut to a shot of oriental looking fans in the crowd?
They don't cut to black fans when one of the black players are involved.
Borderline / sub-conscious racism?


----------



## Wilson (Nov 28, 2018)

I ordered a bin store for the front garden, itâ€™s a big unit with space for two wheelie bins and four recycling boxes - it was "delivered" today, well, it was left on a pallet on the main road, 30m from my house (in a bus stop), all 200kg if it! I did ask if it could be put in the garden, "no, curb side delivery only, but I canâ€™t get it up the curb" - to say I wasnâ€™t impressed was an understatement, I had to unwrap it and then move it bit by bit to the front garden in the rain.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2018)

Why does our new washing machine have a 20 minute quick wash setting, when it actually takes 35 minutes to complete the cycle.

Nearly finished decorating and this morning thought id pop my decorating clothes in and Iâ€™d be able to sling them in the dryer before I had to leave for work.

Grrrrrr


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2018)

It's not made by the Diane Abbot Appliance Co-operative is it


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2018)

It's recycling bin day
It's windy
We've just had a busy.
In a road full of bins, all loaded to overflowing why is it only mine that's been blown over....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2018)

Imurg said:



			It's recycling bin day
It's windy
We've just had a busy.
In a road full of bins, all loaded to overflowing why is it only mine that's been blown over....

Click to expand...

Your centre of gravity is all wrong , you need more weight at the base and less at the middle /top.............. hang on............. we are talking about bins...right? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2018)

It's obvious that we're the only non winos in the street
Everyone else's are probably laden with empty bottles..


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 29, 2018)

Imurg said:



			It's obvious that we're the only non winos in the street
Everyone else's are probably laden with empty bottles..
		
Click to expand...

You should stop drinking cans of lager, and swap to the bottled stuff then.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 29, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Why does our new washing machine have a 20 minute quick wash setting, when it actually takes 35 minutes to complete the cycle.

Nearly finished decorating and this morning thought id pop my decorating clothes in and Iâ€™d be able to sling them in the dryer before I had to leave for work.

Grrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Why do people believe everything is black and white?
Water pressure, initial water temperature are never constants

I wouldnâ€™t waste my electric using that 20 mins program on something actually dirty


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 29, 2018)

Badgering a poster about his faith even though said poster has never been preachy or tried to impose his faith on others. I find it unnecessary. (and Iâ€™m an atheist.)


----------



## Piece (Nov 29, 2018)

"Just a quick one..."

Every meeting. It's never "quick".


----------



## bobmac (Nov 29, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Badgering a poster about his faith even though said poster has never been preachy or tried to impose his faith on others. I find it unnecessary. (and Iâ€™m an atheist.)
		
Click to expand...

I guessed that's aimed at me.

I was trying to find out what makes a man of faith believe he could convert a whole island to his religion and died for it


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 29, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I guessed that's aimed at me.

I was trying to find out what makes a man of faith believe he could convert a whole island to his religion and died for it
		
Click to expand...

(Misplaced) Faith I suppose. 

Itâ€™s just I feel a bit sorry for Hoagie as the forums only â€œopenâ€ Christian he seems to take a lot of stick for all things religious


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			(Misplaced) Faith I suppose.

Itâ€™s just I feel a bit sorry for Hoagie as the forums only â€œopenâ€ Christian he seems to take a lot of stick for all things religious
		
Click to expand...


Agree think we should ease off as Id like to avoid a stoning ðŸ‘


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 29, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Badgering a poster about his faith even though said poster has never been preachy or tried to impose his faith on others. I find it unnecessary. (and Iâ€™m an atheist.)
		
Click to expand...

As an atheist, I feel it is my job to challenge the evil of organised religion as much as I can. I certainly donâ€™t believe in the notion of what people practice in terms of their religion is their unquestionable right.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 29, 2018)

People who have conference calls in the middle of an open plan office without headphones.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			As an atheist, I feel it is my job to challenge the evil of organised religion as much as I can. I certainly donâ€™t believe in the notion of what people practice in terms of their religion is their unquestionable right.
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t realise being an atheist was a job! I must have missed that!...... Do your duties extend to your local Mosque or is it limited to having a pop at retirees on a Golf Forum? ðŸ¤”


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 29, 2018)

The prices for the two major league baseball games being played in June next year at the Olympic stadium.  Even outfield seats are Â£70 each plus all the usual booking fees/venue admin charges etc.   For that price, I could sit behind home plate at most major league stadiums in the States and probably get a free ball girl too.  Those seats over here are going to be Â£250 each.   The greed in this is truly epic.     Most British baseball teams are already planning to boycott the games.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 29, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			I didnâ€™t realise being an atheist was a job! I must have missed that!...... Do your duties extend to your local Mosque or is it limited to having a pop at retirees on a Golf Forum? ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t seek it out but where it crosses my path, Iâ€™ll often address it. 

So no I wonâ€™t go to a church and preach at them. But if a friend told me theyâ€™re having their child christened, Iâ€™ll explain to them why I feel itâ€™s a massive wrong.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I donâ€™t seek it out but where it crosses my path, Iâ€™ll often address it.

So no I wonâ€™t go to a church and preach at them. But if a friend told me theyâ€™re having their child christened, *Iâ€™ll explain to them why I feel itâ€™s a massive wrong.*

Click to expand...

Seriously youâ€™d do that?.... you sound pretty intolerant of other peopleâ€™s views, like some sort of atheist fundamentalist!ðŸ˜
  Donâ€™t get me wrong, I think the idea of religion in this day and age is frankly ridiculous but Iâ€™m more a live and let live/mind my own business sort of non believer.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 29, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Seriously youâ€™d do that?.... you sound pretty intolerant of other peopleâ€™s views, like some sort of atheist fundamentalist!ðŸ˜
  Donâ€™t get me wrong, I think the idea of religion in this day and age is frankly ridiculous but Iâ€™m more a live and let live/mind my own business sort of non believer.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely I do. Christening a baby is a vile act.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Absolutely I do. Christening a baby is a vile act.
		
Click to expand...

So would you go to a church wedding, or a church funeral?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Absolutely I do. Christening a baby is a vile act.
		
Click to expand...

Now I absolutely dont believe in any form of religion but can't reconcile myself to this post


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Absolutely I do. Christening a baby is a vile act.
		
Click to expand...

And you had to ask if people thought you were a troll?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Now I absolutely dont believe in any form of religion but can't reconcile myself to this post
		
Click to expand...

Bless you my son


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2018)

Well he is entitled to his opinions, just wondering if he has 666 tattooed on his head


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Seriously youâ€™d do that?.... you sound pretty intolerant of other peopleâ€™s views, like some sort of atheist fundamentalist!ðŸ˜
  Donâ€™t get me wrong, I think the idea of religion in this day and age is frankly ridiculous but Iâ€™m more a live and let live/mind my own business sort of non believer.
		
Click to expand...

You only have to look at his opening post on his "Trolling" post a few days ago. Very dogmatic on his views and takes a hardline approach (his words). Sad really as religion is an emotive subject at the best of times and even in these moderns times a catalyst towards a lot of what is wrong with the world. These sort of statements and others like christenings are vile does nothing to change the views of others on here that these posts are intolerant or deliberately aimed to get a reaction


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 29, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well he is entitled to his opinions, just wondering if he has 666 tattooed on his head
		
Click to expand...

His first 3 holes ?


----------



## Wilson (Nov 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Absolutely I do. Christening a baby is a vile act.
		
Click to expand...

In what way?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well he is entitled to his opinions, just wondering if he has 666 tattooed on his head
		
Click to expand...

Really? Do you not possibly see his posting style and from what heâ€™s posted itâ€™s more of a fact than a opinion.
Itâ€™s self-righteous and pig headed and I find a statement like that insulting to any parent who has christened a child.

I find him hateful

Vile:
_adjective_

extremely unpleasant.
"he has a vile temper"
synonyms:foul, nasty, unpleasant, bad, disagreeable, horrid, horrible, dreadful, abominable, atrocious, offensive, obnoxious, odious, unsavoury, repulsive, off-putting, repellent, revolting, repugnant, disgusting, distasteful, loathsome, hateful, nauseating, sickening;

morally bad; wicked.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 29, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Badgering a poster about his faith even though said poster has never been preachy or tried to impose his faith on others. I find it unnecessary. (and Iâ€™m an atheist.)
		
Click to expand...

Yes he has


----------



## User20205 (Nov 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Really? Do you not possibly see his posting style and from what heâ€™s posted itâ€™s more of a fact than a opinion.
Itâ€™s self-righteous and pig headed and I find a statement like that insulting to any parent who has christened a child.

I find him hateful

Vile:
_adjective_

extremely unpleasant.
"he has a vile temper"
synonyms:foul, nasty, unpleasant, bad, disagreeable, horrid, horrible, dreadful, abominable, atrocious, offensive, obnoxious, odious, unsavoury, repulsive, off-putting, repellent, revolting, repugnant, disgusting, distasteful, loathsome, hateful, nauseating, sickening;
morally bad; wicked.



Click to expand...

Heâ€™s not hateful, just contrary. I donâ€™t think Kell is particularly principled just likes being different. Thatâ€™s his perogative. Whilst I wouldnâ€™t call it hateful I chose not to christen my kids. They can choose religion if they want but I wonâ€™t choose it for them. The selective hypocrisy of religion and the religious is the main reason

Itâ€™s only an insult if you choose to be insulted ðŸ‘


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Really? Do you not possibly see his posting style and from what heâ€™s posted itâ€™s more of a fact than a opinion.
Itâ€™s self-righteous and pig headed and I find a statement like that insulting to any parent who has christened a child.

I find him hateful

Vile:
_adjective_

extremely unpleasant.
"he has a vile temper"
synonyms:foul, nasty, unpleasant, bad, disagreeable, horrid, horrible, dreadful, abominable, atrocious, offensive, obnoxious, odious, unsavoury, repulsive, off-putting, repellent, revolting, repugnant, disgusting, distasteful, loathsome, hateful, nauseating, sickening;
morally bad; wicked.



Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Really? Do you not possibly see his posting style and from what heâ€™s posted itâ€™s more of a fact than a opinion.
Itâ€™s self-righteous and pig headed and I find a statement like that insulting to any parent who has christened a child.

I find him hateful

Vile:
_adjective_

extremely unpleasant.
"he has a vile temper"
synonyms:foul, nasty, unpleasant, bad, disagreeable, horrid, horrible, dreadful, abominable, atrocious, offensive, obnoxious, odious, unsavoury, repulsive, off-putting, repellent, revolting, repugnant, disgusting, distasteful, loathsome, hateful, nauseating, sickening;
morally bad; wicked.



Click to expand...

I certainly donâ€™t agree with him, but he has the right to hold those views however extreme they are.

How much air time we will allow him on here is a different matter as all he is doing is ostracising himself from the rest of the forum.

He is being asked to explain his views, I donâ€™t think he can and avoid digging himself a big hole.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2018)

therod said:



			Heâ€™s not hateful, just contrary. I donâ€™t think Kell is particularly principled just likes being different. Thatâ€™s his perogative. Whilst I wouldnâ€™t call it hateful I chose not to christen my kids. They can choose religion if they want but I wonâ€™t choose it for them. The selective hypocrisy of religion and the religious is the main reason

Itâ€™s only an insult if you choose to be insulted ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Vile, hateful, isnâ€™t one an adjective of the other?


----------



## User20205 (Nov 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Vile, hateful, isnâ€™t one an adjective of the other?
		
Click to expand...

Ok understand where u are coming from, itâ€™s inflammatory language designed to elicit a response. I thought you didnâ€™t encourage trolls ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2018)

therod said:



			Ok understand where u are coming from, itâ€™s inflammatory language designed to elicit a response. I thought you didnâ€™t encourage trolls ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t, but if the mods decide they disagree with you when you report it (as weâ€™ve been asked to do) youâ€™re left frustrated and foolishly get involved.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 29, 2018)

I think he falls into the trap of thinking that to be somebody or to make your mark on the world today you have to project an attitude to get you noticed.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I donâ€™t, but if the mods decide they disagree with you when you report it (as weâ€™ve been asked to do) youâ€™re left frustrated and foolishly get involved. 

Click to expand...

A difference of opinion isnâ€™t trolling, itâ€™s a fine line, but I suspect that if his views are repeated then it could easily cross that line.

I suggest he leaves this thread well alone


----------



## user2010 (Nov 29, 2018)

The self-righteous on here


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			A difference of opinion isnâ€™t trolling, itâ€™s a fine line, but I suspect that if his views are repeated then it could easily cross that line.

I suggest he leaves this thread well alone
		
Click to expand...

His opinion isnâ€™t the issue, it was the use of the word vile.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 29, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So would you go to a church wedding, or a church funeral?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. I donâ€™t go to any religious services anymore.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 29, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well he is entitled to his opinions, just wondering if he has 666 tattooed on his head
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a religious thing...


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 29, 2018)

Wilson said:



			In what way?
		
Click to expand...

Organised religion is the single biggest evil in the world. Christening a child is the first step in indoctrinating them into that evil.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 29, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			I think he falls into the trap of thinking that to be somebody or to make your mark on the world today you have to project an attitude to get you noticed.
		
Click to expand...

Utter nonsense. I have incredibly strong views about religion and think it should be challenged and not tolerated. If you eradicate religion, the world is instantly a more united place.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Organised religion is the single biggest evil in the world. .
		
Click to expand...

.[/QUOTE]

A slight exaggeration !


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			A slight exaggeration !
		
Click to expand...

Not even close. I could never put it into words accurately. 

No one thing causes more wars or terrorism or social manipulation than religion. The single most corrupt single entity is probably the Catholic Church. 

And for those who think Iâ€™m being extreme. Something is only extreme if you disagree.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Not even close. I could never put it into words accurately.

No one thing causes more wars or terrorism or social manipulation than religion. The single most corrupt single entity is probably the Catholic Church.

And for those who think Iâ€™m being extreme. Something is only extreme if you disagree.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have said that extreme poverty is a bigger evil but then you'll say that poverty is the fault of religion


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Not even close. I could never put it into words accurately.

*No one thing causes more wars* or terrorism or social manipulation than religion. The single most corrupt single entity is probably the Catholic Church.

And for those who think Iâ€™m being extreme. Something is only extreme if you disagree.
		
Click to expand...

What wars have been caused directly from religion?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I'd have said that extreme poverty is a bigger evil but then you'll say that poverty is the fault of religion
		
Click to expand...

Poverty is something the Catholic Church has used to engineer following since its invention. 

For something to be evil there needs to be intent, in my opinion. Disease isnâ€™t evil, itâ€™s just a horrible consequence of nature. Religion is evil because itâ€™s been invented by men to control others.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What wars have been caused directly from religion?
		
Click to expand...

Not very many, directly. Itâ€™s the subversive way that religion has divided the globe over thousands of years. Itâ€™s insidious and sadly has achieved what its architects wanted.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Poverty is something the Catholic Church has used to engineer following since its invention.

For something to be evil there needs to be intent, in my opinion. Disease isnâ€™t evil, itâ€™s just a horrible consequence of nature. Religion is evil because itâ€™s been invented by men to control others.
		
Click to expand...

Much poverty exists where the Catholic church has no influence and poverty is not an invention. Disease is evil if poverty is the reason why it can't be treated.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Utter nonsense. I have incredibly strong views about religion and think it should be challenged and not tolerated. If you eradicate religion, the world is instantly a more united place.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but even as an atheist, I find this unacceptable. I don't care what religion a person follows, they have a basic human principle to be allowed to go ahead and practice those preachings. In an ideal world that should be free from persecution and violence but we aren't in an ideal world and haven't been for a very long time. What gives you a right to dictate that it shouldn't be tolerated?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 30, 2018)

The woman who blocked the single carriageway stretch of the A1 today by driving at 45-50mph. Perfect driving conditions, no excuses, no passing points as well unfortunately. Add to this the woman starts to look at the texts on her phones as she is blocking this key road. I flashed her, no cars coming the other way so safe to do, and she dropped it sharpish. We both then turned off and went down a country lane. We get to a rail crossing, barrier down, and she picks her phone up and starts to ring. The barrier raises and she keeps talking. Holding her phone in her hand she crawls away, changing gear with her right hand. Aaarrgghhhhhh. She had a tow bar covering her rear number plate and I could not read the front plate in my mirror otherwise I would have called the police. Absolute moron.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The woman who blocked the single carriageway stretch of the A1 today by driving at 45-50mph. Perfect driving conditions, no excuses, no passing points as well unfortunately. Add to this the woman starts to look at the texts on her phones as she is blocking this key road. I flashed her, no cars coming the other way so safe to do, and she dropped it sharpish. We both then turned off and went down a country lane. We get to a rail crossing, barrier down, and she picks her phone up and starts to ring. The barrier raises and she keeps talking. Holding her phone in her hand she crawls away, changing gear with her right hand. Aaarrgghhhhhh. She had a tow bar covering her rear number plate and I could not read the front plate in my mirror otherwise I would have called the police. Absolute moron.
		
Click to expand...

Shame you didn't have a dashcam


----------



## Piece (Nov 30, 2018)

Polarisation of religious opinion is what causes issues, not religion itself.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 30, 2018)

If you eradicate Religion, the people who use it to control the masses would just find another way to do it. The problem is the people, not the organisation.. 

distinctly one dimensional thinking on show once again..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 30, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Shame you didn't have a dashcam
		
Click to expand...

I know, I am thinking about getting one. I see people every day on their phones, usually tradesmen in vans but this one really wound me up.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What wars have been caused directly from religion?
		
Click to expand...

_''The folkish-minded man, in particular, has the sacred duty, each in his own denomination, of making people stop just talking superficially of God's will, and actually fulfill God's will, and not let God's word be desecrated. For God's will gave men their form, their essence, and their abilities. Anyone who destroys His work is declaring war on the Lord's creation, the divine will.''_
Mein Kampf


----------



## DRW (Nov 30, 2018)

Being stung by a hornet whilst getting the Christmas tree out last night. Still managed to get the decs up tho, cant beat Christmas lights


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What wars have been caused directly from religion?
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Stu, did you not go to history classes when you were at school? Catholic countries fighting protestant countries filled centuries of European history. If you take modern times, the Balkan wars had a heavy religious undertone, the Middle East is 95% fighting over religion, Sunni v Shia, extreme groups fighting those within the same strand of religion that they do not believe follow the texts closely enough.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blimey Stu, did you not go to history classes when you were at school? Catholic countries fighting protestant countries filled centuries of European history. If you take modern times, the Balkan wars had a heavy religious undertone, the Middle East is 95% fighting over religion, Sunni v Shia, extreme groups fighting those within the same strand of religion that they do not believe follow the texts closely enough.
		
Click to expand...

Religion is the excuse, not the reason.. Follow the money..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 30, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Religion is the excuse, not the reason.. Follow the money..
		
Click to expand...

It is the theme though, the central point, the rallying call to the conflicts I mentioned. You can't dodge its impact completely.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 30, 2018)

DRW said:



			Being stung by a hornet whilst getting the Christmas tree out last night. Still managed to get the decs up tho, cant beat Christmas lights 

Click to expand...

It's not even December yet?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is the theme though, the central point, the rallying call to the conflicts I mentioned. You can't dodge its impact completely.
		
Click to expand...

 For me, it's a convenient excuse to get people to rally behind you for "The Cause". Every religious conflict has resulted in either land or valuable goods being taken/controlled. 

Religion provides a vehicle for powerful people to manipulate the gullible.. Even last weeks Doctor Who showed that....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I know, I am thinking about getting one. I see people every day on their phones, usually tradesmen in vans but this one really wound me up.
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends on what time of day youâ€™re driving. Yes, I see fellow trades persons on their phone, but mostly I see women in their car using handheld, and thatâ€™s with or children in the back.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 30, 2018)

Hearing Fairytale of New York on a music channel this morning when getting ready for golf. Not the track itself (even if a bit early for me) but the fact they dubbed out a couple of the lines...seriously?!


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 30, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The prices for the two major league baseball games being played in June next year at the Olympic stadium.  Even outfield seats are Â£70 each plus all the usual booking fees/venue admin charges etc.   For that price, I could sit behind home plate at most major league stadiums in the States and probably get a free ball girl too.  Those seats over here are going to be Â£250 each.   The greed in this is truly epic.     Most British baseball teams are already planning to boycott the games.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same Shark when they've played the NBA games at the O2, significantly more expensive than in the US. At least the NFL International Series games have not been too bad in terms of pricing


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 30, 2018)

Mrs Browns Boys. 
How is that funny?


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Mrs Browns Boys.
How is that funny?
		
Click to expand...

It isn't ......................... it just isn't!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Mrs Browns Boys.
How is that funny?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve had funnier three putts.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2018)

Made the mistake of dropping the better half in town last night for a Christmas Work's Do. Was sat in the Town Centre for about 10 minutes whilst she got some cash out and went into the Pub. 

So, why does almost every bloke over 30 suddenly think they're in Peaky freakin Blinders? I saw more oversize flat caps and waistcoats than I've seen in the previous 20 years. Weirdos............


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 1, 2018)

Wolverhampton Wanderers.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2018)

Rain. More specifically rain while I am playing golf. Even more specifically, under prepared playing partners. The forecast today was wet. All day. There was a bit of a lull, so we went out. 2 holes in, wet again. Straight away, the other 3 want to walk in. Player 1, no waterproof trousers. Where are they? In the car. Wet gloves? Left them at home. Player 2, owns at least 6 sets of waterproofs, incl GG. Doesn't do rain. Can we walk in. Player 3, fully kitted up, can we walk in. Played 4 holes.
Now drying everything out. I would be doing this anyway, but for 4 holes?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 1, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Rain. More specifically rain while I am playing golf. Even more specifically, under prepared playing partners. The forecast today was wet. All day. There was a bit of a lull, so we went out. 2 holes in, wet again. Straight away, the other 3 want to walk in. Player 1, no waterproof trousers. Where are they? In the car. Wet gloves? Left them at home. Player 2, owns at least 6 sets of waterproofs, incl GG. Doesn't do rain. Can we walk in. Player 3, fully kitted up, can we walk in. Played 4 holes.
Now drying everything out. I would be doing this anyway, but for 4 holes?
		
Click to expand...

Shock horror, Met office gets it right for once and catches everyone out 

Iâ€™d sue them ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2018)

Feeling crap and a spent most of the day taking paracetamol and laying in bed. Given the rain first thing don't feel I missed out on much


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 1, 2018)

Junior Shark turned 18 yesterday and there are now 20 of her college friends taking over our house for a party.  No way I'm going out to leave them to it so myself and Mrs Shark are upstairs wondering what will be left of the Shark residence in the morning.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 1, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Junior Shark turned 18 yesterday and there are now 20 of her college friends taking over our house for a party.  No way I'm going out to leave them to it so myself and Mrs Shark are upstairs wondering what will be left of the Shark residence in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that
Have you hid the alcohol, taken up the carpets, removed the toilet roll and turned the water off?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Junior Shark turned 18 yesterday and there are now 20 of her college friends taking over our house for a party.  No way I'm going out to leave them to it so myself and Mrs Shark are upstairs wondering what will be left of the Shark residence in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

I remember you at that age. IN the words of Fraser "you're doomed"


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 1, 2018)

There is more alcohol downstairs than at a forum meet.    The toilet roll holder went in the last party.  That was the one where two of her college friends took spacehoppers on to the trampoline for a UFC style death match and destroyed the netting.    Wish I'd seen it - that sounds like a classic gag.


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2018)

James McLean


----------



## woofers (Dec 2, 2018)

The phrase 'Crimbo'


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 2, 2018)

boxing judges


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 2, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Junior Shark turned 18 yesterday and there are now 20 of her college friends taking over our house for a party.  No way I'm going out to leave them to it so myself and Mrs Shark are upstairs wondering what will be left of the Shark residence in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it went well without you needing to do much cleaning/tidying up/decorating after


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 2, 2018)

Took up a load of old floor tiles pending new vinyl flooring going down in a weeks time.

That was easy

Now chipping 12 m2 of old tile adhesive off

Utter cow of a job 

ðŸ’©


----------



## Imurg (Dec 2, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Took up a load of old floor tiles pending new vinyl flooring going down in a weeks time.

That was easy

Now chipping 12 m2 of old tile adhesive off

Utter cow of a job

ðŸ’©
		
Click to expand...

You be careful you don't chip the end off your finger - what with your eyesight being so dodgy..........


----------



## Neilds (Dec 2, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Organised religion is the single biggest evil in the world. Christening a child is the first step in indoctrinating them into that evil.
		
Click to expand...

Disagreeing with someoneâ€™s beliefs and trying to force your beliefs on them is probably a bigger evil.

I can even tolerate vegans as long as they donâ€™t force me to give up meat ðŸ˜‹


----------



## Piece (Dec 2, 2018)

Kidney stones.

Passed a small one this morning. 

JFC...the pain.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 2, 2018)

Piece said:



			Kidney stones.

Passed a small one this morning.

JFC...the pain. 

Click to expand...

Know all about that, not nice
At least itâ€™s out
Hope there arenâ€™t any more ðŸ‘


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 2, 2018)

Piece said:



			Kidney stones.

Passed a small one this morning.

JFC...the pain. 

Click to expand...

Sympathy .


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2018)

Bank/building Society adverts that say 'We're here for you'.
Well, you're not! 
You're here for your shareholders and I'm not one of them ............................... so jog on and stop the bullcrap!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2018)

Carragher
Pickford
Klopp

All three equally!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Carragher
Pickford
Klopp

All three equally!
		
Click to expand...


But definitely in the right order ðŸ˜


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2018)

chrisd said:



			But definitely in the right order ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Think the right order is :
Carragher
Carragher
Carragher


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2018)

richart said:



			Think the right order is :
Carragher
Carragher
Carragher
		
Click to expand...

I was with you until the last minute of the game!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2018)

richart said:



			Think the right order is :
Carragher
Carragher
Carragher
		
Click to expand...

Scouse derby means subtitles and an umbrella required!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2018)

Carragher is awful as a commentator- I like when him and Neville do their analysis in the studios but Carragher should stay out of the commentary box.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2018)

I like Neville as a pundit and commentator but I cannot find anything to like about a Carragher commentary and not sure his tactical knowledge in a studio is up to the a level of Neville to do the pundit role. I wonder who would be a better pundit. Who would be your choice


----------



## Wolf (Dec 3, 2018)

First day of new job today haven't slept a wink and woke up feeling dog rough and full of cold


----------



## Slab (Dec 3, 2018)

Wolf said:



			First day of new job today haven't slept a wink and woke up feeling dog rough and full of cold 

Click to expand...

I never assume I'll learn or do anything on a first day, so just take it easy

Good luck


----------



## Wolf (Dec 3, 2018)

Slab said:



			I never assume I'll learn or do anything on a first day, so just take it easy

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

That's how I'm looking at it to.. Dose up, turn up and just take on the essentials


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2018)

Why is it that - to my palate - KP Salted Nuts out of a tub do not taste the same - nowhere near as good - as those out of a packet...


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2018)

It's time The Boy had a passport - should have done it a while back but didn't get round to it and he didn't feel the need for one.
Fullerton the forms online, sent off the paperwork and pictures etc and then we get an email to say he has to come to the passport office for an "interview"...
Nearest one is right next to Victoria station in London..
He's not good with large numbers of people and was anxious about going alone so I went with him. Now I hate London with a passion, not being good with too many people around either.
Now I know this is probably all usual and expected but when we got to the passport office we had to empty pockets into a tray to go through the scanner.
Not only that, they wanted belts on there too
Not only that but the wanted my fleece because it had a zip on it.
But they didn't want my jeans.....thought they had zips too.....
Anyway, was a bit taken aback by that but we made it through security.
Booked in and waited all of 3 mi utes before he went in.
12 minutes later and he's out and we're on our way home.
All told, the whole trip took 5 1/4 hours for a 12 minute interview......a grand day out!
Still, all done and dusted but more than mildly irritated that we had to do it in the first place.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 3, 2018)

Wow Ian, I am gobsmacked. Do all 1st timers now have to go for an interview or only the selected few


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2018)

walking the dogs at Lunchtime, cut though the overflow car park for Torvean.... and some dirty scumbag has had a sheer hite right in the middle of the car park, toilet paper and all... there are some real scum about, toilets are over the road and anyone can us them. Luckily Rupert was on the lead, but almost took my arm of trying to get to it


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Wow Ian, I am gobsmacked. Do all 1st timers now have to go for an interview or only the selected few
		
Click to expand...

I think it must be all first timers...he's not been in trouble, neither have we, he was born here, so was his mum. Admittedly, I was born in Hong Kong but I've got a British passport and all grandparents are as English as they come....so there's no reason to pull him in if they're not pulling them all in.
Would have been nicer to have been able to do it more locally


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I think it must be all first timers...he's not been in trouble, neither have we, he was born here, so was his mum. Admittedly, I was born in Hong Kong but I've got a British passport and all grandparents are as English as they come....so there's no reason to pull him in if they're not pulling them all in.
Would have been nicer to have been able to do it more locally
		
Click to expand...

Totally new one on me


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Totally new one on me
		
Click to expand...

And it's bloody irritating
Just checked the official blurb....
It says "once you have applied, you may be called for an interview"
So it may be a random thing or maybe they've realised I'm a subversive....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 3, 2018)

Sol Campbell


----------



## richart (Dec 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



			It's time The Boy had a passport - should have done it a while back but didn't get round to it and he didn't feel the need for one.
Fullerton the forms online, sent off the paperwork and pictures etc and then we get an email to say he has to come to the passport office for an "interview"...
Nearest one is right next to Victoria station in London..
He's not good with large numbers of people and was anxious about going alone so I went with him. Now I hate London with a passion, not being good with too many people around either.
Now I know this is probably all usual and expected but when we got to the passport office we had to empty pockets into a tray to go through the scanner.
Not only that, they wanted belts on there too
Not only that but the wanted my fleece because it had a zip on it.
But they didn't want my jeans.....thought they had zips too.....
Anyway, was a bit taken aback by that but we made it through security.
Booked in and waited all of 3 mi utes before he went in.
12 minutes later and he's out and we're on our way home.
All told, the whole trip took 5 1/4 hours for a 12 minute interview......a grand day out!
Still, all done and dusted but more than mildly irritated that we had to do it in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

Worried that you seemed to want to get your trousers off.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Worried that you seemed to want to get your trousers off. 

Click to expand...

Oh, believe me Rich - didn't want to and that was never going to happen. Bad enough having to taken your belt off....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Worried that you seemed to want to get your trousers off. 

Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Oh, believe me Rich - didn't want to and that was never going to happen. Bad enough having to taken your belt off....
		
Click to expand...

Just think of the kerfuffle if they had seen the mankini you were wearing underneath 

Lucky escape there Bud


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just think of the kerfuffle if they had seen the mankini you were wearing underneath 

Lucky escape there Bud 

Click to expand...

How do you know I wasn't going commando....?
That would have caused comments of a raucous nature...


----------



## IainP (Dec 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



			And it's bloody irritating
Just checked the official blurb....
It says "once you have applied, you may be called for an interview"
So it may be a random thing or maybe they've realised I'm a subversive....

Click to expand...

I reckon it might be your avatar!


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2018)

Chris Sutton.


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2018)

Tax returns!


----------



## Wolf (Dec 3, 2018)

My first day at work and everyone thinking it's ok to tell their new boss we don't do much unless we have to and tend to just have a few coffees and and a chat, then promptly trying to do just that all. Can see me becoming unpopular


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 3, 2018)

Wolf said:



			My first day at work and everyone thinking it's ok to tell their new boss we don't do much unless we have to and tend to just have a few coffees and and a chat, then promptly trying to do just that all. Can see me becoming unpopular
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know you had become an MP.


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2018)

Condescending vegans who think they're better than most.
Veganism is becoming very fashionable at the moment.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 4, 2018)

The Council sending a roadsweeper lorry down our road at 7.30 in the morning.....and it not being able to sweep any gutters because everyone's at home so the road has a million parked cars on it...come back in a couple of hours and it would have a free run.
Doh!


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 4, 2018)

AstroTurf in freezing conditions. Thatâ€™s another player out for a while!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2018)

Slime said:



			Condescending vegans who think they're better than most.
Veganism is becoming very fashionable at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Was just going to say similar. Listened to 5 live yesterday with Vegans point of view, apparently in the construction industry the are still given leather steel toe cap boots to wear  - how flipping outrageous! !


----------



## Wolf (Dec 4, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I didn't know you had become an MP.
		
Click to expand...

There's an idea I could get some amazing expenses put through


----------



## Rooter (Dec 4, 2018)

Slime said:



			Condescending vegans who think they're better than most.
Veganism is becoming very fashionable at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know someone is a vegan? Don't worry, they will tell you in the first 30 seconds of meeting them.

I heard the best one, they have written a letter of complaint and they want the name of the small village in Dorset changed, as its cruel to animals. Its called Wool. FFS.


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2018)

Having no IT system at work since 9am


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2018)

when without you realizing all the sexy little bits of your wife's underwear  that are drying on the washing has gone from skimpy and lacy to big and granny


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 4, 2018)

Had an office move at work. Came back today (was off yesterday) and my new desk is about two thirds the size of my old one, so additionally there is only space for one pedestal instead of two. Not sure what to do with half my stuff now. Useless.


----------



## Piece (Dec 4, 2018)

Rooter said:



			How do you know someone is a vegan? Don't worry, they will tell you in the first 30 seconds of meeting them.

*I heard the best one, they have written a letter of complaint and they want the name of the small village in Dorset changed, as its cruel to animals. Its called Wool. FFS*.
		
Click to expand...

West Ham's in trouble then


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 4, 2018)

Independent financial advisors that insist I can't do what my company pension company says I can do.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2018)

Dando said:



			Having no IT system at work since 9am
		
Click to expand...

"How was work today luv"
" awful, the computers broke down and we all had to think"


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 4, 2018)

Insecure adults, looking for attention.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Had an office move at work. Came back today (was off yesterday) and my new desk is about two thirds the size of my old one, so additionally there is only space for one pedestal instead of two. Not sure what to do with half my stuff now. Useless.
		
Click to expand...

 they are trying to tell you something ,is it nearer the door as well.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 4, 2018)

as for the veggies ,what a bunch of hypocrites ,ooh its not right to eat meat ,how disgusting ,then try and make all their crap taste like the real thing.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 4, 2018)

Slime said:



			Condescending vegans who think they're better than most.
Veganism is becoming very fashionable at the moment.
		
Click to expand...


Seems that the vegan evangelist is on the rise, I have a customer who is like that, I just smile and say â€œwhat No Bacon? ðŸ¥“â€


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 4, 2018)

After quite a bit of hassle and time to get an original pressing of Wish You Were Here delivered (poor, poor comms from the seller with a dash of downright lies)... turns out my "mint" copy has some pretty bad surface noise across, ooohhh 90% of the tracks.
Welcome to the Machine has so many clicks and pops one might think they are meant to be there. So after about 2 weeks of trying to get the thing delivered, I now need to return it and try and get a refund... This could be fun!

Still, on the bright side, another copy has become available for Â£30 less. Let's hope that one is as "mint" as it has been graded.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 4, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Absolutely I do. Christening a baby is a vile act.
		
Click to expand...

You really are a strange one.


----------



## woofers (Dec 4, 2018)

Magazine issue dates - it's 4th December, and new magazines are marked 'February Issue'...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 4, 2018)

Ian Darke


----------



## Slab (Dec 5, 2018)

Social Experiments... aaarrggghhh just get a proper job!

If you really want to set up messed up scenario and film it to see how the public react then have the decency to pay them afterwards for being your test bunnies


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 5, 2018)

Funerals ðŸ˜•


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 5, 2018)

Two phone calls one of 20 minutes and one of 30 minutes just to change a delivery date with Currys for an online purchase.

Waited in all day and nobody turned up. Letter received the day after saying the delivery date had been changed by them.

What is the point of having an online process if you are not going to have it all online.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 5, 2018)

My wife has just noticed that she has lost the diamond from her engagement ring. If our insurance does not cover this then it will be an irritating thing to replace, grumbles, better things to spend money on................


----------



## Wolf (Dec 5, 2018)

My neighbour to the rear of our house who decided it was a great idea to jet wash and deck scrub his patio at 645am this morning


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife has just noticed that she has lost the diamond from her engagement ring. If our insurance does not cover this then it will be an irritating thing to replace, grumbles, better things to spend money on................
		
Click to expand...

For YOUR sake, Iâ€™d suggest youâ€™ve got nothing better to spend money on.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 5, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			For YOUR sake, Iâ€™d suggest youâ€™ve got nothing better to spend money on. 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, I know. I'm thinking of all of those golf trips I could do, the replacement irons I could get but they are selfish thoughts. I do well out of my golf so if that is where the money goes this time, so be it. (It's only a ring though, come on, it can't knock a ball down the middle of the fairway with a hint of draw )


----------



## bobmac (Dec 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, I know. I'm thinking of all of those golf trips I could do, the replacement irons I could get but they are selfish thoughts. I do well out of my golf so if that is where the money goes this time, so be it. (It's only a ring though, come on, it can't knock a ball down the middle of the fairway with a hint of draw )
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, if she lost it, she should pay for the replacement.
However, a divorce would cost you a lot more


----------



## GB72 (Dec 5, 2018)

Parcelforce. Missed a delivery so looked at the options. Will they leave it in a safe place, no. Will they leave it with a neighbour, no. OK, what can I do then, you can have it delivered any weekday in working hours. But I work so that is no use. OK, you can have it delivered on a Saturday, that will cost you Â£12.00. That is a bit steep, what else can I do. You can choose another address but that will cost you Â£6.00. Anything else, you can pay the Â£6.00 plus a Â£1.00 admin fee and we can deliver it to a post offer. So, basically, if you work normal working hours, there is no way of getting a parcel force package delivered without paying them more money,


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife has just noticed that she has lost the diamond from her engagement ring. If our insurance does not cover this then it will be an irritating thing to replace, grumbles, better things to spend money on................
		
Click to expand...

My wife did the same. Insurance covered it no problem


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife has just noticed that she has lost the diamond from her engagement ring. If our insurance does not cover this then it will be an irritating thing to replace, grumbles, better things to spend money on................
		
Click to expand...

Irritating for you or for her?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 5, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Irritating for you or for her? 

Click to expand...

Sad for her, irritating for me. She has emotional attachment to the ring, I just see the cost of replacing it, ha ha. Hopefully things will go as per BM post and the irritation will be no more.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sad for her, irritating for me. She has emotional attachment to the ring, I just see the cost of replacing it, ha ha. Hopefully things will go as per BM post and the irritation will be no more.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, house contents insurance covered it as accidental damage. Not a problem.


----------



## User2021 (Dec 5, 2018)

Brexit


----------



## Slime (Dec 5, 2018)

Veganism.
Apparently if you live your life as a vegan but ride a horse, even it it's not with a leather saddle, you're not a vegan because you're exploiting the horse for your own enjoyment.
Apparently you have to walk alongside the horse ................................ bonkers mental!!


----------



## Wolf (Dec 5, 2018)

The man that's been trying to swim in our pool at work wearing a posing pouch. My retina are scarred


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 5, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Parcelforce. Missed a delivery so looked at the options. Will they leave it in a safe place, no. Will they leave it with a neighbour, no. OK, what can I do then, you can have it delivered any weekday in working hours. But I work so that is no use. OK, you can have it delivered on a Saturday, that will cost you Â£12.00. That is a bit steep, what else can I do. You can choose another address but that will cost you Â£6.00. Anything else, you can pay the Â£6.00 plus a Â£1.00 admin fee and we can deliver it to a post offer. So, basically, if you work normal working hours, there is no way of getting a parcel force package delivered without paying them more money,
		
Click to expand...

 Mine get taken to the local sorting office and a can be picked up from there. Luckily for me the local sorting office is in the back of the local post office so effectively I just pick it up from there.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 5, 2018)

Driving in London. Traffic is a nightmare. So many restrictions nowadays that all the traffic is forced through a few main roads which have been severely reduced themselves because of cycle lanes.ðŸ˜¡


----------



## chellie (Dec 5, 2018)

Morons who drive cars without checking to see if the lights are working.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 5, 2018)

When did fog lights become rain lights? I must have missed that one in the updated Highway Code manual. I lost count of the amount of clowns with their fog lights on in light drizzle today, no fog to be seen for miles.
And while Iâ€™m on it, any driver in a Highway Maintenance vehicle, it must say on the job application â€œmust be an absolute twunt at drivingâ€.


----------



## chellie (Dec 5, 2018)

Thought of another re car lights. They only have one working on the left hand side so down the dark country lanes I commute on it looks like a motorbike. As it gets near you realise it's a bloody car and more often that not they're in your side of the road


----------



## GB72 (Dec 5, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Mine get taken to the local sorting office and a can be picked up from there. Luckily for me the local sorting office is in the back of the local post office so effectively I just pick it up from there.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly the nearest depot to me is 30 miles away


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 5, 2018)

chellie said:



*Morons who drive cars* without checking to see if the lights are working.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 5, 2018)

chellie said:



			Morons who drive cars without checking to see if the lights are working.
		
Click to expand...

 I had a silly incident a few weeks ago.

When I first get in the car at night the headlights come on automatically I drove for about 5 minutes before I realised that the lights were not on. I have really good night vision and the thing that finally made realise was the fact the dashboardlights were so bright,  that and the lorry I had just overtaken flashing me.


----------



## Slab (Dec 6, 2018)

On the motorists theme... Loons who have no idea that on motorways etc the same speed limit applies to all lanes, there is no slow lane

If your car is capable and conditions permit it... get a move on!

If you want to drive 15-20mph slower then use side roads


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 6, 2018)

Slab said:



			On the motorists theme... Loons who have no idea that on motorways etc the same speed limit applies to all lanes, there is no slow lane

If your car is capable and conditions permit it... get a move on!

If you want to drive 15-20mph slower then use side roads
		
Click to expand...

I can cope if theyâ€™re in the most left hand lane but if theyâ€™re in the middle or fast lane thatâ€™s when my blood boils. Thankfully undertaking isnâ€™t illegal.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I can cope if theyâ€™re in the most left hand lane but if theyâ€™re in the middle or fast lane thatâ€™s when my blood boils. *Thankfully undertaking isnâ€™t illegal.*

Click to expand...

You're right but..........

'*Undertaking*' is the practice of overtaking a slower moving vehicle on its left-hand side (kerb side). While it's not strictly illegal to *undertake* on a *motorway* or dual carriageway in the *UK*, it *can* be *extremely dangerous, and punishable if* deemed to be careless driving.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 6, 2018)

B&Q
If you want to buy one piece of CLS 38mmx63x2400 it will cost you Â£2.64.
If you buy a pack of 8 pieces of CLS 38mmx63x2400 it will cost you Â£21.12
A grand bulk saving of Â£00.00


----------



## Wolf (Dec 6, 2018)

Mrs Wolf has employed a window cleaner to do our windows no problem with that, he is a devout Iovahs Witness and again no problem with that I believe everyone has a right to their religion, beliefs and virtues in life... However whilst he was outside doing his windows his wife came. Along and was trying to read scripture to myself and Mrs Wolf telling us Iovah had the answers and we should see his ways.... Politely asked her to refrain from said preaching as we're not into the teachings of Iovah, the lady went out to speak to her husband and who stopped cleaning our windows and stated he couldn't work for people who mock his faith.. All I did was say I appreciate her beliefs but ours are different... Oh well got my windows done for free as he refused to accept money off such hethans.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 6, 2018)

bobmac said:



			You're right but..........

'*Undertaking*' is the practice of overtaking a slower moving vehicle on its left-hand side (kerb side). While it's not strictly illegal to *undertake* on a *motorway* or dual carriageway in the *UK*, it *can* be *extremely dangerous, and punishable if* deemed to be careless driving.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I know there are guidelines to follow which I always do when undertaking. I donâ€™t just swoop violently to the left and gun it, honest.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Yep I know there are guidelines to follow which I always do when undertaking. I donâ€™t just swoop violently to the left and gun it, honest. 

Click to expand...

Of course not. You first have to check your mirrors for any police cars and then swoop violently to the left and gun it.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 6, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Of course not. You first have to check your mirrors for any police cars and then swoop violently to the left and gun it. 

Click to expand...

To be fair I drive a 1.6L diesel. Gunning it doesnâ€™t do much!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2018)

The invisibility cloak on my car seems to be in perfect working order...


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 6, 2018)

O2. I have no phone, and no data.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 6, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			O2. I have no phone, and no data.
		
Click to expand...

Snap


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 6, 2018)

Imurg said:



			The invisibility cloak on my car seems to be in perfect working order...

Click to expand...

Snap


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			O2. I have no phone, and no data.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, this. Luckily I have a work phone that's on Vodafone that I've been using as a WiFi hotspot.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 6, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			O2. I have no phone, and no data.
		
Click to expand...

Same here nothing unless I'm on WiFi


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			O2. I have no phone, and no data.
		
Click to expand...

First world problems eh ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

Iâ€™m not having a dig,itâ€™s also irritated me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Snap
		
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2018)

Yet another colour blind cyclist at traffic lights.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2018)

Being asked to minute a minute and not understanding a single word as it was medical jargon and procedures. Got to type it up and submit it to the ward manager tomorrow morning. Looking at my notes tonight and I can't make head nor tale. Why ask a layman to a medical meeting?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Being asked to minute a minute and not understanding a single word as it was medical jargon and procedures. Got to type it up and submit it to the ward manager tomorrow morning. Looking at my notes tonight and I can't make head nor tale. Why ask a layman to a medical meeting?
		
Click to expand...

Dictaphone or voice recorder


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 6, 2018)

The crazy paving turfing by the greenstaff around a new Winter tee 






screen capture


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, this. Luckily I have a work phone that's on Vodafone that I've been using as a WiFi hotspot.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Dictaphone or voice recorder 

Click to expand...

Old school. Note pad and pen


----------



## Wolf (Dec 6, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			The crazy paving turfing by the greenstaff around a new Winter tee 






screen capture

Click to expand...

That's horrendous


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 6, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Being asked to minute a minute and not understanding a single word as it was medical jargon and procedures. Got to type it up and submit it to the ward manager tomorrow morning. Looking at my notes tonight and I can't make head nor tale. Why ask a layman to a medical meeting?
		
Click to expand...

Thought youâ€™d worked in hospitals for years?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Thought youâ€™d worked in hospitals for years?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but in recruitment roles for the last eleven years. Recently moved to ICU to become admin manager. Doesn't mean I have a clue on how the life support machinery works or the medical jargon and drugs. I don't understand why they couldn't minute their own meeting and understand what they'd written. Just seemed a silly thing for me to be doing especially as I can't do short hand and there was a medical secretary on the unit today


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 7, 2018)

Sounds like a classic NHS decision Homer. You didn't expect logic to be brought into the decision did you?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Being asked to minute a minute and not understanding a single word as it was medical jargon and procedures. Got to type it up and submit it to the ward manager tomorrow morning. Looking at my notes tonight and I can't make head nor tale. Why ask a layman to a medical meeting?
		
Click to expand...

If you think who would take minutes in meetings in any business, expecting them to understand everything that is said is naive. Have you not developed your own short hand from taking notes in interviews or previous meetings you've attended? For future meetings, something I learned very early on, type up your notes as soon as you possibly can. Pick up the phone or go and talk to whoever made a point you're unsure on. Don't leave typing them up till immediately before submission. And as Admin Manager why didn't you delegate to someone more appropriate? Do you have staff or is it another title that doesn't fit the job?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			If you think who would take minutes in meetings in any business, expecting them to understand everything that is said is naive. Have you not developed your own short hand from taking notes in interviews or previous meetings you've attended? For future meetings, something I learned very early on, type up your notes as soon as you possibly can. Pick up the phone or go and talk to whoever made a point you're unsure on. Don't leave typing them up till immediately before submission. And as Admin Manager why didn't you delegate to someone more appropriate? Do you have staff or is it another title that doesn't fit the job?
		
Click to expand...

Good points well made except a) this is the first meeting of this nature I've attended and the jargon very technical so was focused on getting crux of points down. It was a review of critical incidents, deaths on the unit and clinical governance b) despite the glorified NHS title I'm a one man band as the funding for those due to work as my team now cut/on hold and the medical secretary allocated to ICU was already in a meeting with the Urgent Care directorate which is why I was asked. 

I'm doing the minutes at the moment (well once I get this coffee and mince pie down me) as it's still relatively fresh but the joys of a unit rota pattern means most of the relevant people are now rostered on days off or nights and so asking to fill in the gaps is going to be tricky. Going to blitz through it and get my notes on paper, tidy them into a decent format and then try and get them reviewed at the earliest opportunity to fill the missing gaps and correct any obvious errors. 

In the scheme of thing it's not the end of the world and I'm sure if I do this regularly I'll get to understand more of what is being said and I'll try and catch a practice educator and get a very basic over view on key topics and equipment/conditions etc.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good points well made except a) this is the first meeting of this nature I've attended and the jargon very technical so was focused on getting crux of points down. It was a review of critical incidents, deaths on the unit and clinical governance b) despite the glorified NHS title I'm a one man band as the funding for those due to work as my team now cut/on hold and the medical secretary allocated to ICU was already in a meeting with the Urgent Care directorate which is why I was asked.

I'm doing the minutes at the moment (well once I get this coffee and mince pie down me) as it's still relatively fresh but the joys of a unit rota pattern means most of the relevant people are now rostered on days off or nights and so asking to fill in the gaps is going to be tricky. Going to blitz through it and get my notes on paper, tidy them into a decent format and then try and get them reviewed at the earliest opportunity to fill the missing gaps and correct any obvious errors.

In the scheme of thing it's not the end of the world and I'm sure if I do this regularly I'll get to understand more of what is being said and I'll try and catch a practice educator and get a very basic over view on key topics and equipment/conditions etc.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ll pick up the jargon pretty quickly, even if you donâ€™t understand the full meaning youâ€™ll get the context.

If someone asked me what the trigger levels were in ASB on a vent I could tell them but I wouldnâ€™t have much of a clue about their application. 10 years as a biomedical engineer before jumping ship to the private sector and exposure to language.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2018)

New roads, or newly resurfaced roads, that flood at the first sign of rain.
Good job Guys


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2018)

The assumed importance and laughable mis-use of social media.


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2018)

People interviewed last evening who's lives were effectively put on pause because o2 had an issue!
Absolutely hilarious that some people just can't function without they're bloody phone.
GET A REAL LIFE!!


----------



## Junior (Dec 7, 2018)

Rarely post in this thread ........My irritation was the snotty nurse who called and upset my mum on Wednesday asking for an explanation as to why she hadn't turned up for an appointment at Halton General.  After panicking my mum checked her diary and the appointment letter actually said that the appointment was on the 15th Dec.  The nurse said that this couldn't be possible as they don't do appointments like this on Saturday.   After a lot of huffing and puffing they agreed that they could 'squeeze' her in yesterday, and upon arrival my mum explained that she had never missed an appointment in her life (she is always 1 hour early for everything)  and showed them the letter.  It was met with no apology , a shrug of the shoulders and she was sent down for the regular procedure she has to have done.   Upon arrival, and recovery, the ward was empty.  There were 3 nurses were sat around eating biscuits and playing on their phones for the entire time we were on the ward.

The NHS is a wonderful thing, and i hope that experiences like this are a minority.  However, it does leave a sour taste and makes you wonder about the administration and the money they waste that could be diverted to other areas of the NHS that are in need.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			People interviewed last evening who's lives were effectively put on pause because o2 had an issue!
Absolutely hilarious that some people just can't function without they're bloody phone.
GET A REAL LIFE!!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what it says about me but I'm on O2 and didn't even know there was an issue until the news this morning!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 7, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Not sure what it says about me but I'm on O2 and didn't even know there was an issue until the news this morning!
		
Click to expand...

I will of course be claiming compensation for the fact they ruined my life for 24 hours


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 7, 2018)

The DVLA and the Highway Code.

I cannot believe that they did not tell me it is now totally optional whether or not to use your indicators whilst driving, especially in the rain and during the school run.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The DVLA and the Highway Code.

I cannot believe that they did not tell me it is now totally optional whether or not to use your indicators whilst driving, especially in the rain and during the school run.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing how many people spend many thousands on a car and forget to buy the indicator option...


----------



## bobmac (Dec 7, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Amazing how many people spend many thousands on a car and forget to buy the indicator option...
		
Click to expand...

Or the complete light bulb pack


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Not sure what it says about me but I'm on O2 and didn't even know there was an issue until the news this morning!
		
Click to expand...

It says that you do have a real life. 
I was referencing those interviewed on TV yesterday who genuinely didn't know how to cope.
Imagine, they may learn how to walk along a pavement in a straight line whilst looking forward, they may even learn how to smile at people and say hello!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2018)

Slime said:



			It says that you do have a real life. 
I was referencing those interviewed on TV yesterday who genuinely didn't know how to cope.
Imagine, they may learn how to walk along a pavement in a straight line whilst looking forward, they may even learn how to smile at people and say hello!
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, the only point in the day it would have been annoying for me would be my commute to and from work. Sitting on the train for 40 mins is very boring without Facebook/Reddit/etc to have a look through. I'd probably end up dozing off and that gives me a bad neck.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2018)

Not feeling too much love for the very officious platform attendant at Reading Station who gave my wife a lot of hassle for not having a platform or other ticket after she had seen her best pal onto her train home after spending the afternoon together in Reading.  Her best pal is seriously ill with an incurable/inoperable brain tumour and can get very confused and very upset when they part.  They both know that the clock is ticking for her - and parting is always difficult and upsetting.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 7, 2018)

Pedestrians - the amount of times in recent weeks that Iâ€™ve had to slam on the brakes in the city centre because individuals just cross the road oblivious to cars.  One young lady jumped a mile this morning when I hit the horn when she had no idea I was just six feet away from her.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 7, 2018)

The tube driving the wrong way down a one way street, then getting lippy when i told him so. shame there wasn't something bigger behind me


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2018)

Junior said:



			Rarely post in this thread ........My irritation was the snotty nurse who called and upset my mum on Wednesday asking for an explanation as to why she hadn't turned up for an appointment at Halton General.  After panicking my mum checked her diary and the appointment letter actually said that the appointment was on the 15th Dec.  The nurse said that this couldn't be possible as they don't do appointments like this on Saturday.   After a lot of huffing and puffing they agreed that they could 'squeeze' her in yesterday, and upon arrival my mum explained that she had never missed an appointment in her life (she is always 1 hour early for everything)  and showed them the letter.  It was met with no apology , a shrug of the shoulders and she was sent down for the regular procedure she has to have done.   Upon arrival, and recovery, the ward was empty.  There were 3 nurses were sat around eating biscuits and playing on their phones for the entire time we were on the ward.

The NHS is a wonderful thing, and i hope that experiences like this are a minority.  However, it does leave a sour taste and makes you wonder about the administration and the money they waste that could be diverted to other areas of the NHS that are in need.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately they ain't all angels - as much as many including possibly those you have the grumble about - would like to think and tell each other.

And that's not my view - it's that of my wife - a just very recently retired senior nurse specialist having worked all her 40ys working life in the NHS, and who has despaired ever more over recent years at the attitude of some of her colleagues.  She says it used to be patient first always.  But for many these days that does not seem to be the case - unfortunately.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 7, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Or the complete light bulb pack
		
Click to expand...

But they all get the rear fog light that has no OFF switch.


----------



## LIG (Dec 7, 2018)

Places that put your call in a queue and tell you endlessly you're next in line, please be patient etc., then hang up when it's your turn..........TWICE IN ROW!


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Pedestrians - the amount of times in recent weeks that Iâ€™ve had to slam on the brakes in the city centre because individuals just cross the road oblivious to cars.  One young lady jumped a mile this morning when I hit the horn when she had no idea I was just six feet away from her.
		
Click to expand...

Was she on the phone, do you have an electric car ..................................... or was she just stupid?
I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2018)

LIG said:



			Places that put your call in a queue and tell you endlessly you're next in line, please be patient etc., then hang up when it's your turn..........TWICE IN ROW!
		
Click to expand...

After telling you that "You're call is important to us, please hold".


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Unfortunately they ain't all angels - as much as many including possibly those you have the grumble about - would like to think and tell each other.

And that's not my view - it's that of my wife - a just very recently retired senior nurse specialist having worked all her 40ys working life in the NHS, and who has despaired ever more over recent years at the attitude of some of her colleagues.  She says it used to be patient first always.  But for many these days that does not seem to be the case - unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

I would have to take issue with your wifes view point. I will concede that there are some that are always out for number one and don't put patient care at the forefront. That said I would argue that for the vast majority it is not the majority and that for most, nursing and caring is still a vocation and they do it to their best ability. Many trusts like mine are now empowering staff to whistle blow on poor clinical performance and poor patient care and these are taking (in confidence) seriously. If there is no case to answer the whistleblower faces no sanctions. In my new department, staff are regularly trained and assessed on their skills and how to use the equipment


----------



## shortgame (Dec 7, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Pedestrians - the amount of times in recent weeks that Iâ€™ve had to slam on the brakes in the city centre because individuals just cross the road oblivious to cars.
		
Click to expand...

Usually pushing pushchairs into the road ahead of them!


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 7, 2018)

Aston Villa conceding in injury time to ruin a 4timer ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Wolf (Dec 8, 2018)

Walking into work on first Saturday shift at new place to find plant room completely flooded, all power out because water got into electrics and no chlorune dosing units filters working knowing in 10mins there's due to be an influx of angry parents that can't take the kids to swim lessons.. Happy Saturday


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 8, 2018)

People that arrange pointless meetings. I'm sure they only do it to try to feel important. Got "invited" to a meeting yesterday that I couldn't get out of. Out of my twelve hour day about 7 minutes were useful. The guy that arranged it spent most of the time on the phone or talking to other people about different projects while I processed data on my laptop. If I hadn't had 4 hours of travelling and a 2 hour lunch with his manager I would have finished everything yesterday. Now got to work today to finish it up. And the worst part is, at the end he said "Well I found that very useful. Let's do it again on Tuesday next week".


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2018)

Up early this morning, out playing golf. Didn't play the full 18 due to the howling gale but that wasn't the irritation, I actually had a nice time. Came home and put the Liverpool game on. Annoyingly they won, but not irritating. No, I fell asleep towards the end of the game due to the cold windswept golf and woke up to find my wife and daughter watching Love Actually on the tv . It's a Saturday, Soccer Saturday rules and this guff is on the tv. Now that is irritating.


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Up early this morning, out playing golf. Didn't play the full 18 due to the howling gale but that wasn't the irritation, I actually had a nice time. Came home and put the Liverpool game on. Annoyingly they won, but not irritating. No, I fell asleep towards the end of the game due to the cold windswept golf and woke up to find my wife and daughter watching Love Actually on the tv . It's a Saturday, Soccer Saturday rules and this guff is on the tv. Now that is irritating.
		
Click to expand...

They should be banished from the house


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 8, 2018)

Phil Thompson. In fact the whole soccer Saturday pundit panel - they sound like a bunch of half-wits. Now what side is Love Actually on?!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2018)

Attending a wedding at Eshot Hall in Northumberland, there are two of the wifeâ€™s workmates with us so I know in a couple of hours theyâ€™ll be dancing and Iâ€™ll be Billy no mates at the table.
Time to power drink methinks ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Piece (Dec 8, 2018)

Spend a pretty penny on these ice white Christmas drop lights for outside the house, taking an hour to put up. They stay lit for 3 minutes, then a plug pop and they go out National Lampoon style!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2018)

Martin Freeman being incredibly smug in the Vodafone adverts.

The fake Tesco adverts where d list celebs, I'm being kind, discuss Christmas food and drink. Fake, fake, fake, painful.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Parent and child extra wide parking spaces fair enough, but why do they need to be so near to the shop entrance. I see the reason for disabled parking spaces near the entrance . But why for young fit people with kids.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Parent and child extra wide parking spaces fair enough, but why do they need to be so near to the shop entrance. I see the reason for disabled parking spaces near the entrance . But why for young fit people with kids.

Click to expand...

To save young kids running around car parks where they could be easily hit by car - the least amount of time the kids are exposed in the car park the better.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			To save young kids running around car parks where they could be easily hit by car - the least amount of time the kids are exposed in the car park the better.
		
Click to expand...

How do they manage crossing roads or shopping in town with kids. They should be supervised not running around.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			How do they manage crossing roads or shopping in town with kids. They should be supervised not running around.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they should be itâ€™s not always like that and sometimes it can be a bit of nightmare sorting shopping etc. 

But I always ask the same question - is that much of a deal having the slots close to the door ? I have been in a number where they arenâ€™t close to the doors


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			How do they manage crossing roads or shopping in town with kids. They should be supervised not running around.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. 
Kids are exposed to cars/danger all the time.
Thatâ€™s where responsible parents with common sense come into play.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes they should be itâ€™s not always like that and sometimes it can be a bit of nightmare sorting shopping etc.

But I always ask the same question - is that much of a deal having the slots close to the door ? I have been in a number where they arenâ€™t close to the doors
		
Click to expand...

Put child in car,put shopping in boot.
Simples.â€™
I never found it a problem.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Put child in car,put shopping in boot.
Simples.â€™
I never found it a problem.
		
Click to expand...

How many restraints do you use


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			How many restraints do you use 

Click to expand...

I canâ€™t believe how hard people make out it is to go shopping with a child.
Itâ€™s a child,not a wild animal. 
If you put the child in the car seat and it cryâ€™s during the 3mins it takes for you to put your shopping in the boot,donâ€™t worry....itâ€™ll be fine.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Martin Freeman being incredibly smug in the Vodafone adverts.

The fake Tesco adverts where d list celebs, I'm being kind, discuss Christmas food and drink. Fake, fake, fake, painful.
		
Click to expand...

Everything I watch on tv (except sports) has been recorded and I then skip through the adverts.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 9, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Parent and child extra wide parking spaces fair enough, but why do they need to be so near to the shop entrance. I see the reason for disabled parking spaces near the entrance . But why for young fit people with kids.

Click to expand...

The signage becomes invisible if you drive a Chelsea tractor/German car or hold an EU passport...


----------



## bobmac (Dec 9, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The signage becomes invisible if you drive a Chelsea tractor/German car or hold an EU passport...
		
Click to expand...

or if you work for Network Rail.




I hope he parks his train better


----------



## Dando (Dec 9, 2018)

Gina Miller


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2018)

Dando said:



			Gina Miller
		
Click to expand...

Why on earth is she being listened to, why does anyone ask her opinion? Quite bizarre.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Up early this morning, out playing golf. Didn't play the full 18 due to the howling gale but that wasn't the irritation, I actually had a nice time. Came home and put the Liverpool game on. Annoyingly they won, but not irritating. No, I fell asleep towards the end of the game due to the cold windswept golf and woke up to find my wife and daughter watching Love Actually on the tv . It's a Saturday, Soccer Saturday rules and this guff is on the tv. Now that is irritating.
		
Click to expand...

That reminds me of my father in law,  he was the only one who wanted to watch MoD Saturday nights and he always fell asleep sometime during the second match. We used to slowly turn the volume down, switch channels and slowly turn the volume up. He used to wake up quite some time later and it was always " who changed the channel? I was watching that", change the channel and virtually immediately fall back to sleep.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 9, 2018)

Those Aldi adverts for prosecco... Its the blokes voice so annoying...


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 9, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Phil Thompson. In fact the whole soccer Saturday pundit panel - they sound like a bunch of half-wits. Now what side is Love Actually on?!
		
Click to expand...

 That is why there are two tellies in my lounge, one to watch the matches on MoD and the other to watch golf, snooker or anything else when the presenters are having a rabbit.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 9, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			That is why there are two tellies in my lounge, one to watch the matches on MoD and the other to watch golf, snooker or anything else when the presenters are having a rabbit.
		
Click to expand...

It's the childish attention seeking *"GOAL GOAL GOAL"* and inability to string a sentence together that gets my goat!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 9, 2018)

My golf today, lost the ability to hit 2 shots in a row correctly.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 9, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Phil Thompson. In fact the whole soccer Saturday pundit panel - they sound like a bunch of half-wits. Now what side is Love Actually on?!
		
Click to expand...

980 or 981 on sky. Thatâ€™s the bbc red button. Final score from 2.30. You Donâ€™t get that shouting and hollering. More reservered for me


----------



## Imurg (Dec 9, 2018)

Foliage, more specifically jungles on roundabouts.
We have a few.
You can't see anything past the thing...
You have to stop.
Once you've stopped you can't get going again as you cant see if there's anything coming.
You have to take your life in your hands and go for it....
Dead safe....pun intended


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 9, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Foliage, more specifically jungles on roundabouts.
We have a few.
You can't see anything past the thing...
You have to stop.
Once you've stopped you can't get going again as you cant see if there's anything coming.
You have to take your life in your hands and go for it....
Dead safe....pun intended

Click to expand...

We have some exactly the same. I can never understand why the council plant in the middle of them and then when they do they donâ€™t bother with the upkeep


----------



## chrisd (Dec 9, 2018)

I remember seeing flowers being placed at scenes of fatal accidents on the road, and councils trying to justify, on news bulletins, removing them as a distraction and dangerous. Now "The Codfather" fish and chip bar can pay the Council to advertise their shop on the roundabout??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 9, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			We have some exactly the same.* I can never understand why the council plant in the middle of them* and then when they do they donâ€™t bother with the upkeep
		
Click to expand...

A pee poor attempt at road safety; if we take out the see through, that'll force them to stop as they can't see what's coming.  Yes, you numpties, and they won't know when it's safe to pull away as they can't see what's coming...


----------



## Mr Hip (Dec 9, 2018)

Houses and gardens covered in multicoloured flashing lights. Roll on January.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			A pee poor attempt at road safety; if we take out the see through, that'll force them to stop as they can't see what's coming.  Yes, you numpties, and they won't know when it's safe to pull away as they can't see what's coming...  

Click to expand...

Ah yes, but if you drive a hulking great 4x4, you are fine. Just don't drive a sports car. Esp. A lowered one. Like me. 

People behind you think you will be able to nip accross, in the smallest of gaps. The reallity is, you just can't see diddly.


----------



## User2021 (Dec 9, 2018)

Leaves on a golf course


----------



## Slab (Dec 10, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Leaves on a golf course
		
Click to expand...

I played yesterday and it had the audacity to rain! First wet round in many a month


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2018)

BBC new wasting 10 mins on one of the presenters whos on holiday doing a triathlon in SA at peak time


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 10, 2018)

We are due to get fibre to the door broadband at work. Men in a van turned up, followed the cables and advised that the cable was 60 metres away and a trench would need to be dug to connect us up. Next day I received an email showing the route and could I okay it, all very efficient. I sent it to my landlord who asked for a slightly different route. Contractors okayed the new route, landlord signed it off. 

The cable will need to cross a footpath, 1 metre across, and that is owned by a council run quango. I need their approval as well. It is on an industrial estate and is only used by dog walkers. 3 days after I have signed approval from my landloard, with a team ready to go and dig, I'm still waiting for the council quango to give approval .


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2018)

litterbugs, walked home from a meeting at the council as Schools were out, witnessed a couple of groups of kids all just chuck litter, without a care. straight out of a shop,  cans, plastic bottle and crisp packets, one of them even threw stuff in someone s front garden


----------



## Basher (Dec 10, 2018)

Taxi drivers.
Fairly sure many donâ€™t possess a driving licence. Appalling standards of driving.
Daughter told me she got a taxi on Friday night after a night out. She said he was being a bit suggestive throughout the journey, asking if she was single and other questions which were totally inappropriate for someone supposedly providing a public service.
Daughter felt quite threatened and got him to drop her off down the road from her house. She even pretended to live at another house as he hung around a bit too long.

Youâ€™d think theyâ€™d know better, especially after recent court case round here!
Bloody fuming. Suggested in future she gets a picture of the taxi licence plate and report him to the council or the police. Doubt theyâ€™d do owt about it though. They never did before. ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Slime (Dec 10, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			BBC new wasting 10 mins on one of the presenters whos on holiday doing a triathlon in SA at peak time
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed the piece, it made a pleasant break from all the other depressing news.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 10, 2018)

Dog walkers who hang bags of poop in trees. I am just staggered by this. They bother to pick it up, bag it, and then tie it to a tree. Who the heck do they think is going to harvest it?


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 10, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			BBC new wasting 10 mins on one of the presenters whos on holiday doing a triathlon in SA at peak time
		
Click to expand...

Boo! Hiss !
Louise Minchen is a very good presenter and also a pretty good athlete.
It was an extreme triathlon, in Patagonia ,Chile I believe.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Boo! Hiss !
Louise Minchen is a very good presenter and also a pretty good athlete.
It was an extreme triathlon, in Patagonia ,Chile I believe.
		
Click to expand...

worst of a bad bunch at best, who cares, i don't think what any of them do in their spare time is newsworthy TBH


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 11, 2018)

The sub contractor who was booked to help me move the machine in deepest darkest South West Scotland threw a sickie yesterday, not the greatest start to the week and it's lost us half a day on the job. Hopefully he'll turn in today


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			worst of a bad bunch at best, who cares, i don't think what any of them do in their spare time is newsworthy TBH
		
Click to expand...

Don't watch BBC 1 in the mornings .................................. job done.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2018)

Not being able to get out of going somewhere on Christmas Day evening that I didn't really want to go.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Not being able to get out of going somewhere on Christmas Day evening that I didn't really want to go.
		
Click to expand...

"Dorry lub, I dink ib cubbin downd wib a cold. You go, Ib be ok"    that should do it


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2018)

Colonel Bogey said:



			"Dorry lub, I dink ib cubbin downd wib a cold. You go, Ib be ok"    that should do it
		
Click to expand...

Mmm, my solution was just going to be get as drunk as possible almost immediately.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2018)

Local Tesco deciding that mid December is the perfect time to resurface 2/3 of those car park......only the busiest weeks of the year when they need maximum car park space.....inspired


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Dog walkers who hang bags of poop in trees. I am just staggered by this. They bother to pick it up, bag it, and then tie it to a tree. Who the heck do they think is going to harvest it?
		
Click to expand...

makes you think about how their Christmas tress are decorated


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 11, 2018)

Having a wonky banking app on my phone. The available balance is 100 more than it should be if I add up all the numbers, so last nights balance, pending clearances etc.
On my pc, the numbers are correct.

What is the point of an app that can't add and subtract?


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2018)

Slime said:



			Don't watch BBC 1 in the mornings .................................. job done. 

Click to expand...

if only, the wife wants to see the new's before work..... maybe Piers will be less annoying..lol.


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Having a wonky banking app on my phone. The available balance is 100 more than it should be if I add up all the numbers, so last nights balance, pending clearances etc.
On my pc, the numbers are correct.

What is the point of an app that can't add and subtract?
		
Click to expand...

Diane Abbott wrote the software for it


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 11, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			worst of a bad bunch at best, who cares, i don't think what any of them do in their spare time is newsworthy TBH
		
Click to expand...

Good for you but lets be clear BBC Breakfast is not a news  program per se but  a more light entertainment and local news
If it was on the regular news I agree with you .


----------



## drdel (Dec 11, 2018)

Dando said:



			makes you think about how their Christmas tress are decorated
		
Click to expand...

They obviously have the 'decorations' so I'm sure there are several golfers on here who would, very charitably give their time to decorate their trees for them !!!


----------



## shortgame (Dec 12, 2018)

Website designing companies in...


----------



## Slab (Dec 12, 2018)

Is it, a passion fruit tree or a passion fruit fruit tree


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2018)

Golf club grips that, when trying to pull a club from the bag, grab hold of about four other grips.
Is it the grips or the bag, I can't decide ..................... and that's another irritation.


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2018)

Muppets who reverse their mahoosive car out of their drive without looking.


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2018)

Liverpool not getting beaten last night!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2018)

The Conservative Party
The Labour Party
The SNP
The DUP
UKIP

Boris Johnson 
Rhys Mogg 

And any other spineless politician who only looks after themselves


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2018)

trying 8 chemists to get my happy pills but finding out that they don't make them in the dosage I have been prescribed so had to go back to the doctors for a replacement prescription, that might not ready until Friday as there is only 1 doctor on duty tomorrow


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2018)

Trying to get a GP/Practice Nurse appointment for an infected eyelid.....
The words Blood out of a Stone spring to mind.
Can't book an appointment for 3 weeks but I can ring up at 8am when the rest of the world is to ringing up
The phone rings........and rings.........and rings.........and rings...........
Try again 5 minutes later - get through instantly
All appointments gone, try again tomorrow.......in 5 minutes!!!!!!
The GP system, or at least ours, is broken.....
It will be quicker to wait until the weekend and use the out of hours service.......complete crap!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 12, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Trying to get a GP/Practice Nurse appointment for an infected eyelid.....
The words Blood out of a Stone spring to mind.
Can't book an appointment for 3 weeks but I can ring up at 8am when the rest of the world is to ringing up
The phone rings........and rings.........and rings.........and rings...........
Try again 5 minutes later - get through instantly
All appointments gone, try again tomorrow.......in 5 minutes!!!!!!
The GP system, or at least ours, is broken.....
It will be quicker to wait until the weekend and use the out of hours service.......complete crap!
		
Click to expand...

I think they keep a load clear for emergencies, that then don't get used at all, which is just not good enough.
This time last year I picked up a cold, but had no immune system (due to chemo) so I phoned the doc's to get an appointment. "Sorry no slots, try again tomorrow" they said. I explained my predicament and I was then seen within 90 minutes. Turned out I had neutropenic sepsis which meant a 5 day stop in hospital where i was given industrial strength antibiotics.
As Fragger says above, *the system is broken*.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 12, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Trying to get a GP/Practice Nurse appointment for an infected eyelid.....
The words Blood out of a Stone spring to mind.
Can't book an appointment for 3 weeks but I can ring up at 8am when the rest of the world is to ringing up
The phone rings........and rings.........and rings.........and rings...........
Try again 5 minutes later - get through instantly
All appointments gone, try again tomorrow.......in 5 minutes!!!!!!
The GP system, or at least ours, is broken.....
It will be quicker to wait until the weekend and use the out of hours service.......complete crap!
		
Click to expand...


Much the same problems at my surgery.
The latest was on Monday, I arrived 10 mins early for my 9.30 appointment, at 9.40 the receptionist informs me the nurse has been held up in traffic and didn't know for how long . I said  I'll hang on for a half hour or so and see.
She finally arrives at 10.00, then takes another 15 minutes before calling me in .
  During my 55 minute wait there was only one lady with an appointment with my nurse. The waiting area was very quiet considering there's another nurse, 4 doctors and 4/5 office staff on duty
As you say something is far wrong with the appointment system.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 12, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Trying to get a GP/Practice Nurse appointment for an infected eyelid.....
The words Blood out of a Stone spring to mind.
Can't book an appointment for 3 weeks but I can ring up at 8am when the rest of the world is to ringing up
The phone rings........and rings.........and rings.........and rings...........
Try again 5 minutes later - get through instantly
All appointments gone, try again tomorrow.......in 5 minutes!!!!!!
The GP system, or at least ours, is broken.....
It will be quicker to wait until the weekend and use the out of hours service.......complete crap!
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Brolene? You get it from the chemist, and it is awesome stuff.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 12, 2018)

I don't think you can only blame the system. Much of the blame should be laid with the imbeciles that use the system incorrectly, much like A&E. Too many people using the system in the wrong way when they would be far better off going to a pharmacy and getting some over the counter medication rather than clogging up doctors' waiting rooms and A&E departments.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Have you tried Brolene? You get it from the chemist, and it is awesome stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Went to the Pharmacist and he reckoned it was a GP job, nothing he could give me.
Might just stick needles in it and drain it myself....


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 12, 2018)

We are very lucky with our surgery. Every morning there is a drop in surgery from 8am. Turn up and take your place in the queue and wait. There are also book on the day appointments and book ahead appointments for the less urgent. I phoned Monday morning for a book ahead and was offered the next day at 9.30am or a few other slots on Thursday. I guess it's a bit of a post code lottery.


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2018)

Owen Jones. Heâ€™s that turd that just wonâ€™t flush away


----------



## GaryK (Dec 12, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Trying to get a GP/Practice Nurse appointment for an infected eyelid.....
The words Blood out of a Stone spring to mind.
Can't book an appointment for 3 weeks but I can ring up at 8am when the rest of the world is to ringing up
The phone rings........and rings.........and rings.........and rings...........
Try again 5 minutes later - get through instantly
All appointments gone, try again tomorrow.......in 5 minutes!!!!!!
The GP system, or at least ours, is broken.....
It will be quicker to wait until the weekend and use the out of hours service.......complete crap!
		
Click to expand...

That sounds very much like Whitehill Surgery, that is unless all other Aylesbury surgeries are just as bad!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2018)

GaryK said:



			That sounds very much like Whitehill Surgery, that is unless all other Aylesbury surgeries are just as bad!
		
Click to expand...

Bedgrove Gary......I think they're all crap!


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Bedgrove Gary......I think they're all crap!
		
Click to expand...

I think vast majority of Dr surgery's are crap the system is most definetly broken in general, with the odd exception. 

We've just moved and need to register with new Dr (only 1 surgery in the village. 
Went in to get forms and filled them out, I also have something ongoing I need to be reviewed for as does Mrs Wolf hers far more serious and been under hospital for, but need the standard welcome medical which we can't pre book so have to ring up on day for yet for nearly 2 weeks now sorry try again tomorrow even trying get l. Repeat meds as it's new Dr can't get till registered in desperate need of them but no chance till we get that 1 miracle phone call.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 12, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Went to the Pharmacist and he reckoned it was a GP job, nothing he could give me.
Might just stick needles in it and drain it myself....
		
Click to expand...

I have been amazed in the past what Brolene can reduce in a matter of hours. It really is magic stuff. I would go to another pharmacy, and grab a tube. If you are waiting for a gp, it is worth a go.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I have been amazed in the past what Brolene can reduce in a matter of hours. It really is magic stuff. I would go to another pharmacy, and grab a tube. If you are waiting for a gp, it is worth a go.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris, I'll try aand seek some out tomorrow after I've destroyed Fragger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 12, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Cheers Chris, I'll try aand seek some out tomorrow after I've destroyed Fragger

Click to expand...

You are assuming you can see the ball or are you going to rely on â€œThe Forceâ€ ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You are assuming you can see the ball or are you going to rely on â€œThe Forceâ€ ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

At least I have the Farce.............


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 12, 2018)

Imurg said:



			At least I have the Farce.............

Click to expand...

You said it Bro ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## bobmac (Dec 13, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Went to the Pharmacist and he reckoned it was a GP job, nothing he could give me.
Might just stick needles in it and drain it myself....
		
Click to expand...

Is this the stuff?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brolene-...a:g:TTcAAOSw9etXP4nk:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## bobmac (Dec 13, 2018)

So um it's like you know um


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 13, 2018)

bobmac said:



			So um it's like you know um
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, know what you mean, like.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 13, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You are assuming you can see the ball or are you going to rely on â€œThe Forceâ€ ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Nice reference to Beverly Hill Cop II there!


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 13, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I don't think you can only blame the system. Much of the blame should be laid with the imbeciles that use the system incorrectly, much like A&E. Too many people using the system in the wrong way when they would be far better off going to a pharmacy and getting some over the counter medication rather than clogging up doctors' waiting rooms and A&E departments.
		
Click to expand...

Also, sadly through no fault of their own due to lack of funding for the services they really need... There is a growing number whose only chance of any kind of care is to rock up to A+E...


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2018)

Getting old.

We've just done 10 days back in the UK visiting family dotted around the UK. The schedule was as follows; day 1 travel, day 2 shop for presents for child #1 and o out for a slap up evening meal with them, day 3 travel to next child and repeat. Day 5 travel and repeat, day 7 travel and repeat, day 10 travel home.

We've arrived back in Spain late last night absolutely knackered. Feeling old this morning, and have to go out on a supermarket run.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 13, 2018)

The Queensferry Crossing. Â£1.4bn waste of space vanity project.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 13, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Is this the stuff?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brolene-...a:g:TTcAAOSw9etXP4nk:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true

Click to expand...

I normally buy it as a cream, in a very small tube, that lasts ages.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 13, 2018)

Muppets who can't stay in their lane on a roundabout.

Further muppets who drive at less than 40, on a road with a 70 speed limit, in very light traffic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2018)

GreiginFife said:



			The Queensferry Crossing. Â£1.4bn waste of space vanity project.
		
Click to expand...

Does it not release pressure on the old bridge? What is it that you don't like?


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 13, 2018)

Impatient drivers...

Take a look dahling... These are crutches I am using coupled with a ruddy great plastic boot.. Crossing the road will take me a while...


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2018)

Delivery time slots... Pay for pre midday delivery on several different items and still sat here looking out the window knowing I have to go to work in 40mins, and that the delivery company will say its my fault items weren't delivered as I wasn't home, yet I was here for all the prearranged times....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 13, 2018)

Scottish finance minister announces no changes to tax rate.....Note NO CHANGE
Klaxon....Unionist press/BBC and MSM all leading with charts saying how much better off the rich folk of Scotland would be if they lived in England. [debateable with much lower education and health care costs in Scotland]
They do not seem to have a chart showing how much better off a large number of the poorest English taxpayers would be if they were living Scotland


----------



## Slab (Dec 13, 2018)

murphthemog said:



*Muppets who can't stay in their lane on a roundabout.*

Further muppets who drive at less than 40, on a road with a 70 speed limit, in very light traffic.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, and they're clueless that they've even done something wrong!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Does it not release pressure on the old bridge? What is it that you don't like?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah it releases pressure on the old bridge alright... by diverting all traffic except buses (all 7 per hour) on to the new bridge which has the same constraints as the old bridge (2 lanes but an even worse approach layout) with the addition of a 1.7 mile run off to get back to where the old bridge connected with the M90 and the main arterial routes.

Its an absolute joke. A journey that took me 50 minutes max in the morning on the old bridge regularly takes me 70+ minutes now. 

As I said, waste of space vanity project... but it looks nice. Well as long as you don't have photo sensitive epilepsy that is.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Delivery time slots... Pay for pre midday delivery on several different items and still sat here looking out the window knowing I have to go to work in 40mins, and that the delivery company will say its my fault items weren't delivered as I wasn't home, yet I was here for all the prearranged times....
		
Click to expand...

Arrived at work checked my phone got 2 emails different courier companies saying my parcels were signed for at my address at 115pm...interesting because there wasn't anyone home and won't be till 4pm and my only neighbours are on holiday


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Arrived at work checked my phone got 2 emails different courier companies saying my parcels were signed for at my address at 115pm...interesting because there wasn't anyone home and won't be till 4pm and my only neighbours are on holiday
		
Click to expand...

We get delivery drivers at my work and I have got to know a few of them. At this time of year they are getting hammered from all sides. They will have 50%, or more, deliveries to make plus all of their usual collections. They are supposed to do all of this in their normal working day, not speeding of course. They then get timed deliveries thrown in to the mix which has completely screwed over the drivers. The time slots take no account of traffic, realistic times between locations etc. In rural areas the timed slots or pre 12 becomes nigh on impossible with some addresses. 

Your driver will probably have signed for them himself and hid them in your shed, behind a bin etc. The alternative is that the delivery gets failed, the driver gets abuse from his boss when he gets back to the depot, perhaps even docked money. It's not right but the blame is nearly always on the depot who make unrealistic demands on the driver, driven by customers being told they can have a service that is equally unrealistic. Yes there are bad drivers, I have suffered plenty of them, but in December it is not pleasant for them.

None of this stops you being irritated though, I do get that.


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2018)

Having a 2 seat w@nker next to me on the train who also cant sit still


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2018)

Choirs.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 13, 2018)

Scumbag bank hackers.

Spent 2 hours today on the phone after my paypal was hacked.

Fortunately Halifax weâ€™re quick to spot activity and flagged a transaction some little scumbag attempted whereby they were going to take out 7 new iPhone contracts on my account. 

Also got PayPal email with new email adddress associated. Needless to say that email has been sent a torrent of abuse in the home the knob checks it at least once......


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 13, 2018)

More idiots doing 40 on a fairly quiet motorway. 3 of them. I then take the exit I want, there are 2 lanes, for a half mile, that then go down to 1. Idiot doing 40 hogs the right hand lane.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2018)

On the way to the club this morning I was behind one of those Toyota IQ 2 seater things who was behind a thumping great pickup truck.
We get to some roadworks where there is enough room to get through - it's a bit tight but not too bad.
Anyway, the pickup fires through the gap at about 30, the IQ slows to about 10 to crawl through..... obviously oblivious to the fact that the biggest car in the world has just gone through the gap but the smallest car in the world can't make it......
I despair once more.....


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 13, 2018)

Just been through a width restriction outside pinewood studios. Ridiculously narrow. One of those ones with 4 posts. It doesn't help that my car is 6ft 2 wide. I went through very slowly!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Getting old.

We've just done 10 days back in the UK visiting family dotted around the UK. The schedule was as follows; day 1 travel, day 2 shop for presents for child #1 and o out for a slap up evening meal with them, day 3 travel to next child and repeat. Day 5 travel and repeat, day 7 travel and repeat, day 10 travel home.

We've arrived back in Spain late last night absolutely knackered. Feeling old this morning, and have to go out on a supermarket run.
		
Click to expand...

Phone for a curry. Oh hang on


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Phone for a curry. Oh hang on 

Click to expand...

We do, on a Friday night. Civilisation has reached Spain you know


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 13, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Just been through a width restriction outside pinewood studios. Ridiculously narrow. One of those ones with 4 posts. It doesn't help that my car is 6ft 2 wide. I went through very slowly!
		
Click to expand...

Seen more than one car rip a side out on those...


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2018)

Nihal Arthanayake.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 14, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Nihal Arthanayake.
		
Click to expand...

I think you can get cream for it, and a rubber ring to sit on.


----------



## Slab (Dec 14, 2018)

Pee'ing 

Its just such a waste of time, there must be an easier way


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 14, 2018)

Billy Connolly's incontinence trousers.  Great for discos.


----------



## Slab (Dec 14, 2018)

I still feel I'd need to waste time kicking it into the dirt  Ã  la Great Escape


----------



## bobmac (Dec 14, 2018)

If evolution started a billion years earlier, we wouldn't get bad backs now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2018)

Fly tippers, again


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 14, 2018)

Â£296 for a 15 minute probate interview. Now thatâ€™s expensive!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 14, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Nihal Arthanayake.
		
Click to expand...

He can be so irrittating, usually a trigger to change stations.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2018)

Ok, I'm going to say it.
Christmas.
It's a pain
People lose their minds, spend vast amounts of money they don't have on stupid items to give to people they don't really like. Then spend days gorging on fatty food and drinking oceans of booze. And then wonder why the bank is tapping it's fingers at you..
It's fast becoming a time of year that I can't wait to be over.
If you're a kid or you've got kids then it's great but these days I can take or, preferably, leave it.
Call me what you like, using feeling it and roll on January.
Bah bloody Humbug


----------



## bobmac (Dec 14, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Ok, I'm going to say it.
Christmas.
It's a pain
People lose their minds, spend vast amounts of money they don't have on stupid items to give to people they don't really like. Then spend days gorging on fatty food and drinking oceans of booze. And then wonder why the bank is tapping it's fingers at you..
It's fast becoming a time of year that I can't wait to be over.
If you're a kid or you've got kids then it's great but these days I can take or, preferably, leave it.
Call me what you like, using feeling it and roll on January.
Bah bloody Humbug

Click to expand...

Don't forget the joy people get having finally paid off what they spent last christmas


----------



## Beedee (Dec 14, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Ok, I'm going to say it.
Christmas.
It's a pain
People lose their minds, spend vast amounts of money they don't have on stupid items to give to people they don't really like. Then spend days gorging on fatty food and drinking oceans of booze. And then wonder why the bank is tapping it's fingers at you..
It's fast becoming a time of year that I can't wait to be over.
If you're a kid or you've got kids then it's great but these days I can take or, preferably, leave it.
Call me what you like, using feeling it and roll on January.
Bah bloody Humbug

Click to expand...

Buying presents that people don't want, for people that you don't like, using money that you don't have.

Bah Humbug (again)


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 14, 2018)

Beedee said:



			Buying presents that people don't want, for people that you don't like, using money that you don't have.

Bah Humbug (again)
		
Click to expand...

Whose forcing you to do it?


----------



## IanM (Dec 14, 2018)

ANOTHER clear and sunny Friday while I am working....


............tomorrow when I am meant to be playing golf.... RAIN, RAIN and more RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 14, 2018)

1. Two perfectly healthy and fit 20 somethings smiling at me whilst I stand on the bus to the airport with a broken foot.... Neither of them offered a seat but when I asked squeezed up against the window and offered me around 4 inches of seat to perch on.

2. People on planes that stand up the instant the plane has landed, despite the seat belt sign being on still. I took great pleasure in leaving the airport with all my suitcases whilst they were still stood waiting for theirs.


----------



## Beedee (Dec 14, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Whose forcing you to do it?
		
Click to expand...

Im my case, luckily, nobody.  It was more a general comment.  

Far too many people going into debt to buy a bunch of tat that people wouldn't buy themselves, or will get bored of before the wrapping paper is in the bin.  And seeing the way some of my acquaintances and relatives feel duty-bound to buy presents for almost everyone they know.

I love seeing my family at Christmas as I don't see them often enough through-out the year.  I just hate the forced commercial side of it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 14, 2018)

Cretins that open the automatic doors to get onto a train and then canâ€™t be arsed to push the button to close them and keep the warmth in. Iâ€™m damn sure they donâ€™t do it at home, why do it here?


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 14, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Cretins that open the automatic doors to get onto a train and then canâ€™t be arsed to push the button to close them and keep the warmth in. Iâ€™m damn sure they donâ€™t do it at home, why do it here?
		
Click to expand...

Because they only care about themselves


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 14, 2018)

People who come down the inside of you on a two-lane dual carriageway approaching a roundabout and then turn right from the inside lane.  How this dickhead missed my front wing I will never know.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 14, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who come down the inside of you on a two-lane dual carriageway approaching a roundabout and then turn right from the inside lane.  How this dickhead missed my front wing I will never know.
		
Click to expand...

You really need to try driving round Staples Corner at 17.00 before you can comment on roundaboutery. Any rule you ever thought existed, counts for zip. Absolute zip.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 14, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Â£296 for a 15 minute probate interview. Now thatâ€™s expensive!
		
Click to expand...

Who with out of interest as have just sent paperwork off to probate office for my dad


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 14, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Who with out of interest as have just sent paperwork off to probate office for my dad
		
Click to expand...

The probate office in Northern Ireland. The only place we could go because itâ€™s a closed shop in NI!


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			The probate office in Northern Ireland. The only place we could go because itâ€™s a closed shop in NI!
		
Click to expand...

Ok cheers


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2018)

James Arthur. 
Sounds like heâ€™s in pain whilst â€œsingingâ€


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			James Arthur.
Sounds like heâ€™s in pain whilst â€œsingingâ€
		
Click to expand...

James Arthur inflicts pain when he's singing (I think is what you meant)!


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2018)

Mrs dando getting the hump as I donâ€™t want to go to her friends daughters gender reveal Tomorrow.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			James Arthur inflicts pain when he's singing (I think is what you meant)!
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s in pain,weâ€™re in painðŸ˜¨
Itâ€™s not good.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2018)

Dando said:



			Mrs dando getting the hump as I donâ€™t want to go to her friends daughters gender reveal Tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Tell em to get over them selves.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 15, 2018)

Dando said:



			Mrs dando getting the hump as I donâ€™t want to go to her friends daughters gender reveal Tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I had to look that up, absolutely no idea   

I'm still not actually certain what a baby shower is either


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I'm still not actually certain what a baby shower is either  

Click to expand...

Isn't that when you don't get the nappy on in time......


----------



## Wolf (Dec 15, 2018)

Work Christmas parties.. 
Mines tonight and I'm sat at home watching a film with the kids tucked up in bed. 
Got called anti social and alsorts for choosing not to go, but I spend plenty of time with my colleagues all week, plus the thought of spending excessive amounts on alcohol I don't want with people acting like they do this time year makes me happy I don't attend the functions.


----------



## Wilson (Dec 15, 2018)

The idiots at Longleat who wanted everyone to queue in one lane, so sat in the middle of the two lanes, despite the signs saying to use both.

And people who canâ€™t use roundabouts.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2018)

Dando said:



			Mrs dando getting the hump as I donâ€™t want to go to her friends daughters gender reveal Tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Like Bob I asked Google...that's really a thing?! Heaven help us and I'd boycott it on principle!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 15, 2018)

To quote Del Boy â€œItâ€™s a babyâ€

Just be happy , no need for too much detail ðŸ‘


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2018)

Dando said:



			Mrs dando getting the hump as I donâ€™t want to go to her friends daughters gender reveal Tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

What a load of horlicks.  I'm with the others and had to Google it as well. You find out the sex of your baby when it's born. If you want to know earlier ask at the scan and then tell people.  Having a reveal.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Like Bob I asked Google...that's really a thing?! Heaven help us and I'd boycott it on principle!
		
Click to expand...

 Donâ€™t think they realise that people have been having babies for quite a few years now & as nice as it is that theyâ€™re going to have a little bundle of joy,the whole world isnâ€™t quite as excited as them.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			To quote Del Boy â€œItâ€™s a babyâ€

Just be happy , no need for too much detail ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Del Boy knew the score.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2018)

Whilst weâ€™re on the subject. 
4d scans,WTF is that about?? 
They look like Aliens. 
No one wants to see your half developed baby. 
When itâ€™s born weâ€™ll all make a fuss.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 15, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What a load of horlicks.  I'm with the others and had to Google it as well. You find out the sex of your baby when it's born. If you want to know earlier ask at the scan and then tell people.  Having a reveal.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s another Americanism that is taking hold over here, daughter of a mate had one a few weeks ago, the girl went for the scan, a nurse confirmed â€œitâ€ was healthy and the paperwork with the gender on was put in a sealed envelope, they went from the hospital to a Party shop and gave the owner the envelope.
Later that afternoon the shop delivered a massive helium filled black balloon to the house, then once all the family and friends gathered, the happy couple stood either side of the balloon, pin in hands, big countdown from 10 and the couple burst the balloon, balloon burst and released about 15-20 smaller pink helium filled balloons, everybody screamed and clapped and hugged each other.
Mate (Grandad) fuming, thought it was ridiculous and a waste of money, but the babyâ€™s healthy so thatâ€™s all that matters.


----------



## chellie (Dec 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s another Americanism that is taking hold over here, daughter of a mate had one a few weeks ago, the girl went for the scan, a nurse confirmed â€œitâ€ was healthy and the paperwork with the gender on was put in a sealed envelope, they went from the hospital to a Party shop and gave the owner the envelope.
Later that afternoon the shop delivered a massive helium filled black balloon to the house, then once all the family and friends gathered, the happy couple stood either side of the balloon, pin in hands, big countdown from 10 and the couple burst the balloon, balloon burst and released about 15-20 smaller pink helium filled balloons, everybody screamed and clapped and hugged each other.
Mate (Grandad) fuming, thought it was ridiculous and a waste of money, but the babyâ€™s healthy so thatâ€™s all that matters.
		
Click to expand...


Had the misfortune to be in a restaurant when one of these took place. Think Gypsy weddings and it will give you the picture


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2018)

The Mrs does the 4d scans amongst other things. 
The technology for testing for any problems with the baby is amazing. 
But the videos & pics are just a money  maker imo.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 15, 2018)

Power cuts. It doesnâ€™t help when the cheery voice on the other end of the phone thinks Iâ€™ll be delighted that they had 2276 properties without power but now itâ€™s only 996. Yes love, thatâ€™s 995 and me, so forgive me for not being deliriously happy will you. Itâ€™s not helped that only 32 houses in the street are without power, everyone around us has had their power restored. ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## BrianM (Dec 16, 2018)

17m seas and 70 knot winds!!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 16, 2018)

the woman on the peloton ad


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 16, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			the woman on the peloton ad
		
Click to expand...

What, the one that seems to suddenly realise she doesn't have two hundred fingers...??


----------



## woofers (Dec 16, 2018)

Magpies - they just seem like evil bullies in the bird world.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 16, 2018)

BrianM said:



			17m seas and 70 knot winds!!
		
Click to expand...

Patrick will be out for a game then


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 16, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Patrick will be out for a game then 

Click to expand...

Wearing shorts.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2018)

A scouse accent.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2018)

Back to one of my hobby horses. I got an email advertising tickets for London theatre tickets. Seats in the stalls for the Lion  King, admittedly the best views, Â£289 per ticket, so for the cost of hid and me taking 2 grandchildren I could probably buy a real giraffe!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 16, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Patrick will be out for a game then 

Click to expand...

Grow up you child, to coin a phrase


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 16, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Back to one of my hobby horses. I got an email advertising tickets for London theatre tickets. Seats in the stalls for the Lion  King, admittedly the best views, Â£289 per ticket, so for the cost of hid and me taking 2 grandchildren I could probably buy a real giraffe!
		
Click to expand...

Mrs & I looked at the panto at the Palladium for something different, for Â£169 per ticket we can find better ways of spending the money.


----------



## LIG (Dec 16, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Cretins that open the automatic doors to get onto a train and then canâ€™t be arsed to push the button to close them and keep the warmth in. Iâ€™m damn sure they donâ€™t do it at home, why do it here?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't aware that the button CLOSED the doors as well as open them!  Thought that was the guard's job!


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Back to one of my hobby horses. I got an email advertising tickets for London theatre tickets. Seats in the stalls for the Lion  King, admittedly the best views, Â£289 per ticket, so for the cost of hid and me taking 2 grandchildren I could probably buy a real giraffe!
		
Click to expand...

Save the money, as no doubt youâ€™ll need it for a new set of irons in the January sales


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2018)

Mourinho ............................ again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2018)

Having three days of leave booked and loads lined up to do only to be bed ridden by a virus. First day I've been up for more than a few hours but temperature still spiking. Paracetamol and plenty of fluids and loads of sleep. Not happy as I've missed a lot of golf and a trip to family and work looming tomorrow.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2018)

Dando said:



			Save the money, as no doubt youâ€™ll need it for a new set of irons in the January sales
		
Click to expand...


James, these are THE clubs, I doubt I'll ever buy another set ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2018)

chrisd said:



			James, these are THE clubs, I doubt I'll ever buy another set ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

When do you start your residency at the Comedy Store Chris...?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2018)

Imurg said:



			When do you start your residency at the Comedy Store Chris...?
		
Click to expand...

What are you saying Ian??  ðŸ¤”


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2018)

chrisd said:



			What are you saying Ian??  ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Nothing, nothing at all.....


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Nothing, nothing at all.....

Click to expand...

Best clubs I've ever had this month  ðŸ¤—


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2018)

Head colds. Not ill just can't stop sneezing and nose is like a dripping tap. I've got 2 days of new system training ahead so that will please everyone else in the room!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2018)

David Ginola.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 16, 2018)

LIG said:



			I wasn't aware that the button CLOSED the doors as well as open them!  Thought that was the guard's job! 

Click to expand...

It's the button that says close, directly below the one that says open.  

The train was sat in the station for about 20 minutes prior to departure & everyone that got on just left them open in freezing conditions.  One bloke even opened them & then stood outside carrying on his conversation.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 17, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Back to one of my hobby horses. I got an email advertising tickets for London theatre tickets. Seats in the stalls for the Lion  King, admittedly the best views, Â£289 per ticket, so for the cost of hid and me taking 2 grandchildren I could probably buy a real giraffe!
		
Click to expand...

It's scandalous the price of tickets, I looked yesterday for tickets to take Mrs Wolf, my oldest daughter and her boyfriend to see the Harry Potter Cursed child play in London as they love Harry Potter thought it'd be nice Christmas present until the only available tickets came up at Â£259 each... I'd rather buy her a car to run around in for the same total cost....


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 17, 2018)

My inability to order a sandwich in Subway that isnâ€™t 1ft long ðŸ™


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			My inability to order a sandwich in Subway that isnâ€™t 1ft long ðŸ™
		
Click to expand...

It's all the questions they ask. The pressure, the confusion...........


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2018)

Me 

Now that Mrs SILH has retired and is at home much of the day she finds that my presence in the house very irritating as I get in the way...

And so I am shoo'd out to our garden studio were I work (loose description of what i do in our studio) - unless she finds something for me to do.  At which point I get irritated as I am supposed to be working


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 17, 2018)

Why the flip can't fuel prices come down at the same rate of speed they go up with fluctuations in oil prices...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2018)

People unwilling to show any humility!


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Me 

Now that Mrs SILH has retired and is at home much of the day she finds that my presence in the house very irritating as I get in the way...

And so I am shoo'd out to our garden studio were I work (loose description of what i do in our studio) - unless she finds something for me to do.  At which point I get irritated as I am supposed to be working  

Click to expand...

 Could be worse, she could join the forum.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 17, 2018)

People that bring politics into sport.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 17, 2018)

Mrs Wolf being away on a course all day today and overnight, that's not the irritation though,  her course is at Formby golf club include full slap up overnight stay which I was able to go along and be part of including a free round of golf courtesy of her company. The irritating part is I couldn't get 2 days off work to go and enjoy it gratis. Would have most enjoyed that very much..


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 17, 2018)

Wolf said:



			It's scandalous the price of tickets, I looked yesterday for tickets to take Mrs Wolf, my oldest daughter and her boyfriend to see the Harry Potter Cursed child play in London as they love Harry Potter thought it'd be nice Christmas present until the only available tickets came up at Â£259 each... I'd rather buy her a car to run around in for the same total cost....
		
Click to expand...

Problem is, there are mugs that will pay for it. It would be interesting to see if everybody felt the same and said sod that, whether the theatres/gig venues/holiday companies would have to start bring down the cost once they realised that they can't continue taking the p*ss out of us with some of their costs - it'll never happen as people will still pay for it even though it's a rip off


----------



## Wolf (Dec 17, 2018)

Patster1969 said:



			Problem is, there are mugs that will pay for it. It would be interesting to see if everybody felt the same and said sod that, whether the theatres/gig venues/holiday companies would have to start bring down the cost once they realised that they can't continue taking the p*ss out of us with some of their costs - it'll never happen as people will still pay for it even though it's a rip off
		
Click to expand...

I agree all the while people pay it they'll charge it. But I won't be paying that when you consider the other costs as well that would have to factor in travel in and out of London, drinks and dinner etc for a day out for 4 of us that would be well in excess of Â£1500 absolutely ridiculous


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2018)

richart said:



			Could be worse, she could join the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Could be even worse than* that - *she could take up golf...


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2018)

The way people some speak to those working in fast food establishments.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2018)

Shopping/Trading estates with a single access road


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2018)

when you hold a door open for someone and they breeze past without a word


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			when you hold a door open for someone and they breeze past without a word
		
Click to expand...

And when some people let the door shut without looking to see if anyone is walking in!


----------



## GaryK (Dec 17, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Shopping/Trading estates with a single access road
		
Click to expand...

Broadfields by any chance?
If not, then add that to your (and my) irritation. Heard rumours that The Range are moving into the old Currys unit. God knows what's happening with the Homebase unit.
They need to put another entrance on the Bicester road


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2018)

GaryK said:



			Broadfields by any chance?
If not, then add that to your (and my) irritation. Heard rumours that The Range are moving into the old Currys unit. God knows what's happening with the Homebase unit.
They need to put another entrance on the Bicester road
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 17, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			when you hold a door open for someone and they breeze past without a word
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			And when some people let the door shut without looking to see if anyone is walking in!
		
Click to expand...

Usually the same person that does this.


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2018)

The way some motorists treat learner drivers.


----------



## Dando (Dec 18, 2018)

feeling a bit fragile so thought I would treat myself to a cooked breakfast in the office restaurant and they'd run out of hash browns


----------



## Wolf (Dec 18, 2018)

I'd like to get off of the world now, things like this irritate me and is now taking it to far


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 18, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I'd like to get off of the world now, things like this irritate me and is now taking it to far 
View attachment 26158

Click to expand...

who wouldn't like a sexy female Santa in a little short dress and stockings... better than some fat guy with a beard


----------



## Wolf (Dec 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			who wouldn't like a sexy female Santa in a little short dress and stockings... better than some fat guy with a beard

Click to expand...

No no no... He's a jolly fat man that empties his sack all over the front room... 

Now you mentioned it

But in all seriousness its ridiculous and would change things for kids in a ridiculous way


----------



## bobmac (Dec 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			who wouldn't like a sexy female Santa in a little short dress and stockings... better than some fat guy with a beard

Click to expand...

As you called Santa fat, I wouldn't expect any presents this year


----------



## User2021 (Dec 18, 2018)

Nando's forgetting my chilli Jam


----------



## drdel (Dec 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			when you hold a door open for someone and they breeze past without a word
		
Click to expand...

And when its a lady who promptly and haughtily tells you they can open their own door ! - I hold doors open for anyone, isn't it just polite ( and sometimes safer)?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

drdel said:



			And when its a lady who promptly and haughtily tells you they can open their own door ! - I hold doors open for anyone, isn't it just polite ( and sometimes safer)?
		
Click to expand...

My response to that is simply to say. â€œSorry fella, my mistakeâ€ and then walk away as they have a melt down on the spot......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 18, 2018)

Dando said:



			The way people some speak to those working in fast food establishments.
		
Click to expand...

In a similar vein - how sneeringly judgmental people in our town seem to be of people with tattoos - as we see people in the street look at our son when he is out and about in tee shirt and shorts.


----------



## shortgame (Dec 18, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In a similar vein - how sneeringly judgmental people in our town seem to be of people with tattoos - as we see people in the street look at our son when he is out and about in tee shirt and shorts.
		
Click to expand...

I think I'd be more likely to stare these days if I saw someone *without* tattoos!


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2018)

drdel said:



			And when its a lady who promptly and haughtily tells you they can open their own door ! - I hold doors open for anyone, isn't it just polite ( and sometimes safer)?
		
Click to expand...

My wife once shouted at me for not opening the car door for her ......................................... but to be fair, I was swimming to the surface at the time!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 18, 2018)

Rupert discovering is giraffe powers, half a Ciabatta last night and two chicken thighs tonight, bones and all.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert discovering is giraffe powers, half a Ciabatta last night and two chicken thighs tonight, bones and all.
		
Click to expand...

Oopsie. Our last 3 labs have never stolen food but our first born Bonnie was a thief amongst thieves. Sponge cake awaiting icing - gone. The all time classic was a huge bag of fish food for the goldfish in our pond - she looked like a beach ball on legs until it found it's way out the other end!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 18, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Oopsie. Our last 3 labs have never stolen food but our first born Bonnie was a thief amongst thieves. Sponge cake awaiting icing - gone. The all time classic was a huge bag of fish food for the goldfish in our pond - she looked like a beach ball on legs until it found it's way out the other end!
		
Click to expand...

Baldrick was a champion thief, could even unwrap vacuum packs and eat a bacon roll before you even noticed, Rupert on the other hand could take it to new levels as he could open the pantry door before he was a couple of months old


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Baldrick was a champion thief, could even unwrap vacuum packs and eat a bacon roll before you even noticed, Rupert on the other hand could take it to new levels as he could open the pantry door before he was a couple of months old
		
Click to expand...

Impressive! I have just recalled the only stolen food has been two empty egg shells after David had his breakfast and left the plate on the side. Still not sure which one was the culprit! Have you ever tried yours on either boiled eggs with shell on or empty shells? Ours love them as an occasional treat.


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2018)

Incorrect use of there, their and they're.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2018)

Christmas shopping in the pouring rain


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 18, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Christmas shopping in the pouring rain
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what Amazon is for dear man


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 18, 2018)

Slime said:



			Incorrect use of there, their and they're.
		
Click to expand...

You've forgotten where, were and we're

Edit: wear also.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Thatâ€™s what Amazon is for dear man

Click to expand...

I agree normally but I wanted something special form the good lady wife and one of those where I wanted to see it in the flesh so to speak to make sure I was happy with it before I parted with the readies. Most of it done last week from my sick bed and all has arrived so as far as shopping goes I'm done with a week to spare. Thats good for me


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 18, 2018)

Interviewers who don't listen to the interviewee's answers.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 18, 2018)

People who ring up to get your advice, because they don't know much about the subject, and then tell you where you're wrong when they don't get the answer they want.


----------



## Piece (Dec 18, 2018)

Cat + baubles....


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 18, 2018)

Piece said:



			Cat + baubles....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but cats are just brilliant. They are a menace, sure, but overall, brilliant. Love mine lots, what ever they do.


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			People who ring up to get your advice, because they don't know much about the subject, and then tell you where you're wrong when they don't get the answer they want.
		
Click to expand...

So my mother in law has called you now!


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2018)

Browsing eBay and thereâ€™s a set of mp32â€™s and a set mp68â€™s for sale and I want both. Not sure mrs Dando would be happy with me having 5 sets of irons!
Thereâ€™s also a rather splendid looking mizuno bettinardi putter for sale


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2018)

Dando said:



			So my mother in law has called you now!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2018)

Dando said:



			Browsing eBay and thereâ€™s a set of *mp32â€™s* and a set *mp68â€™s *for sale and I want both. Not sure mrs Dando would be happy with me having 5 sets of irons!
Thereâ€™s also a rather splendid looking mizuno bettinardi putter for sale
		
Click to expand...

Can't you tell her that you're looking at a set of mp100's?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2018)

Dando said:



			Browsing eBay and thereâ€™s a set of mp32â€™s and a set mp68â€™s for sale and I want both. Not sure mrs Dando would be happy with me having 5 sets of irons!
Thereâ€™s also a rather splendid looking mizuno bettinardi putter for sale
		
Click to expand...

There's no left handed set of MP32's on eBay; do you need to 'fess up?


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			There's no left handed set of MP32's on eBay; do you need to 'fess up? 

Click to expand...

the irons being sold individually as I think the seller realises he'll make more money that way


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2018)

Dando said:



			the irons being sold individually as I think the seller realises he'll make more money that way
		
Click to expand...

They will at those prices but only if they sell the lot; someone buys the 7 iron & breaks up the potential set then the value for the rest suddenly diminishes.


----------



## Piece (Dec 19, 2018)

Wall to wall coverage of Man Utd Mourinho sack-gate.


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2018)

Piece said:



			Wall to wall coverage of Man Utd Mourinho sack-gate.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree, but it makes a change from the media's relentless Liverpool love-in.


----------



## Dando (Dec 20, 2018)

The police who drove down my at road at 4.15am with their sirens blaring


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2018)

It takes a special kind of idiot, one with years of training, to think that flying drones around one of the world's busiest airports is a good idea
How do these people live as long as they have with barely a brain cell to call their own....
Cretinous Peasants


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 20, 2018)

Imurg said:



			It takes a special kind of idiot, one with years of training, to think that flying drones around one of the world's busiest airports is a good idea
How do these people live as long as they have with barely a brain cell to call their own....
Cretinous Peasants
		
Click to expand...

Kind of makes vegan militancy pale into insignificance...


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2018)

Imurg said:



			It takes a special kind of idiot, one with years of training, to think that flying drones around one of the world's busiest airports is a good idea
How do these people live as long as they have with barely a brain cell to call their own....
Cretinous Peasants
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I am about to head to Gatwick for a holiday. Hopefully, I will be able to get away, on time, ish.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 20, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Yep, I am about to head to Gatwick for a holiday. Hopefully, I will be able to get away, on time, ish.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on your definition of "ish"


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 20, 2018)

I really hope they find who is responsible for this drone issue at Gatwick and lock them up for a very long time to send a message to all the other idiots who think they can do what they want with these things.   It really is only a matter of time until one hits a plane and a lot of people are killed when it crashes.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2018)

Traffic cones!

I drove home from Wembley last night and obviously found where the "traffic cone mountain" has been stored   on the M25 and M20. I can quite understand  night working on major roads but to cone it from 4 lanes to 1 lane so far before, and then after where any work is happening is beyond me.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2018)

Anything that could need to be wrapped as a present for any event should, by law and upon pain of having ones fingernails removed with a rusty wrench, be either square or rectangular.
Any other shape should be banned.


----------



## LIG (Dec 20, 2018)

Drivers who want to overtake you, on the other side of the road, just because you don't want to accelerate hard and brake hard, when the long traffic queue at the lights is moving steadily forward and its obvious you won't get TO the lights, let alone THROUGH the lights! 
Numpties!


----------



## Slab (Dec 20, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Anything that could need to be wrapped as a present for any event should, by law and upon pain of having ones fingernails removed with a rusty wrench, be either square or rectangular.
Any other shape should be banned.
		
Click to expand...

Is this shapism or shapist or just having a go at those packages identifying as shapeneutral


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2018)

We have bailed, and are on the way home. No point in being one of the 1000s waiting at Gatwick.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2018)

Slab said:



			Is this shapism or shapist or just having a go at those packages identifying as shapeneutral 

Click to expand...

Both. They can all burn in Hell!!!!


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 20, 2018)

One thing that annoys me is booksellers that have books to sell and put them on their end, so that only way to read the title is to have your head tilted on one side, which I get fed up of very quickly. Surely it can't be that difficult to have the books stacked flat can it?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2018)

Having a cold with a pest of a cough two days before our Christmas gig.  Currently chugging cough medicine like Coca Cola.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2018)

Colonel Bogey said:



			One thing that annoys me is booksellers that have books to sell and put them on their end, so that only way to read the title is to have your head tilted on one side, which I get fed up of very quickly. Surely it can't be that difficult to have the books stacked flat can it?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not but getting the one at the bottom out is. ðŸ™„


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2018)

People changing their avatars so it takes me longer to realise who's posting.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 20, 2018)

My ex who has always refused any sort of access to me on Christmas day for 5 years as believes our kids should be with her that day, I asked as usual this year to see them get told no chance.. I make plans accordingly with family and our other kids as a result. Today I get abuse because she has decided I should have them Christmas day so she can go see her new boyfriend and doesn't want kids there, her reasons are ridiculous I said OK cool would love to have them an hour later abusive message saying I'm a bad dad for wanting to take them away from her at Christmas


----------



## Dando (Dec 20, 2018)

Wolf said:



			My ex who has always refused any sort of access to me on Christmas day for 5 years as believes our kids should be with her that day, I asked as usual this year to see them get told no chance.. I make plans accordingly with family and our other kids as a result. Today I get abuse because she has decided I should have them Christmas day so she can go see her new boyfriend and doesn't want kids there, her reasons are ridiculous I said OK cool would love to have them an hour later abusive message saying I'm a bad dad for wanting to take them away from her at Christmas 

Click to expand...

I feel for you mate as my ex was the same!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2018)

Airlines. Obv I was cancelled from Gatwick this morning. My 14.00 flight was binned 12.00 ish. We decided to bail before this, and booked early out of Stanstead tomorrow, while there was still availability. We are paying about 250 ish one way each. Two hours later, and the cheapest was 500 odd, with some above 700, and one at 1200. Talk about kicking people when they are down.


----------



## Dando (Dec 20, 2018)

Not being able to drink on your work team Xmas lunch and having to leave early as you canâ€™t deal with big crowds of people


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 20, 2018)

Richard Madeley.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2018)

Going to the range after a two week lay off and having a bad dose of the shanks.


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2018)

My short gaming disappearing down the toilet on the same day that I sort my driving out!!


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2018)

People clicking their fingers in the hope it'll slow their golf ball down.
It's like they have early onset tourettes syndrome.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2018)

Chinese batteries.  No, I didn't buy them, a French tyre manufacturer chose to use the useless pieces of  in a foot pump rather than decent ones.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2018)

Motorcycle insurance.  Was going to test ride a new bike when I picked mine up from servicing today, rang the broker to get a quote and decided not to bother.  Had a chat with them when I got in, they told me they'd had a 21 year old cancel an order for a Â£6,000 bike.  Did an online quote, checked he could get finance, then phoned up to accept the quote and they bumped the online quote to Â£9,000.  On a Â£6,000 bike.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2018)

Slime said:



			My short gaming disappearing down the toilet on the same day that I sort my driving out!!
		
Click to expand...

You're lucky. My whole swing has gone. Can't hit anything properly. Dreading the Xmas roll up on Saturday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2018)

Huge influx of political threads dissecting every aspect (immigration, left/right wing status) on top of so many brexit threads. Becoming a huge bore fests populated by a minority all debating same points over and over without changing stance or opinion.


----------



## DRW (Dec 21, 2018)

The rush of just pre-Christmas post.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Huge influx of political threads dissecting every aspect (immigration, left/right wing status) on top of so many brexit threads. Becoming a huge bore fests populated by a minority all debating same points over and over without changing stance or opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Don't read them then


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2018)

SocketRocket said:



			Don't read them then
		
Click to expand...

I tend not to as a rule but it's not that so much but creating a very negative image for anyone casually logging in and looking in OOB


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 22, 2018)

Steve Bruce.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 22, 2018)

Lee Probert.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2018)

Morons that stick their shopping trolley in the middle of an aisle and then wander further down to get what they want making it impossible to get past


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Morons that stick their shopping trolley in the middle of an aisle and then wander further down to get what they want making it impossible to get past
		
Click to expand...

Yes, yes, yes. Exactly this. Which is why when I come to power you will be able to carry a cattle prod or stun gun to be used on people like these.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Yes, yes, yes. Exactly this. Which is why when I come to power you will be able to carry a cattle prod or stun gun to be used on people like these.
		
Click to expand...

Can I have one as well?
I'd use it on people who meet others and have a chat taking up as much room as possible...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Can I have one as well?
I'd use it on people who meet others and have a chat taking up as much room as possible...
		
Click to expand...

Yes absolutely. Another of my policies is compulsory roller-skates for old people. Old people are notoriously slow, when in fact they should be in more of a hurry to get where they're going as they haven't got that long left, so the roller-skates and a little zap with a cattle prod will get them moving. 


N.B. You might want to buy shares in hip replacement companies if I do come to power as that could be an unfortunate side effect of old people on roller-skates.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Yes absolutely. Another of my policies is compulsory roller-skates for old people. Old people are notoriously slow, when in fact they should be in more of a hurry to get where they're going as they haven't got that long left, so the roller-skates and a little zap with a cattle prod will get them moving.


N.B. You might want to buy shares in hip replacement companies if I do come to power as that could be an unfortunate side effect of old people on roller-skates.
		
Click to expand...

Nice insiderr trading tip


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Morons that stick their shopping trolley in the middle of an aisle and then wander further down to get what they want making it impossible to get past
		
Click to expand...

Move their trollies into the next aisle, that's what I do.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Yes, yes, yes. Exactly this. Which is why when I come to power you will be able to carry a cattle prod or stun gun to be used on people like these.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the prod. Won't it short their pacemakers and blow the hearing aids. We may have to sweep the debris to one side (clean up in asile 6)


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 22, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Yes, yes, yes. Exactly this. Which is why when I come to power you will be able to carry a cattle prod or stun gun to be used on people like these.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't stunning them make an even bigger obstruction??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 23, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Can I have one as well?
I'd use it on people who meet others and have a chat taking up as much room as possible...
		
Click to expand...

Like the ones on Thursday that did it in the only doorway into & out of Sainsburys, completely oblivious to everybody around them; those ones?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Like the ones on Thursday that did it in the only doorway into & out of Sainsburys, completely oblivious to everybody around them; those ones?
		
Click to expand...

Completely oblivious to anything that's going on around them...
Peasants...


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 23, 2018)

The general impatience of folk nowadays...

And, the rising use of the word moron on the forums pages...


----------



## shortgame (Dec 23, 2018)

Slime said:



			Move their trollies into the next aisle, that's what I do.
		
Click to expand...

Remove a couple of key items out of their trolleys instead


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The general impatience of folk nowadays...

And, the rising use of the word moron on the forums pages...
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s modern society now , itâ€™s all about self and want and lack of tolerance towards each other , people in too much of a rush and expect everyone else to ok with what they want. Society is becoming more and more selfish.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 23, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Remove a couple of key items out of their trolleys instead 

Click to expand...

Or add stuff to their trolley. A large marrow and a tub of Vaseline for example.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Or add stuff to their trolley. A large marrow and a tub of Vaseline for example.
		
Click to expand...

You, Sir, have style


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 23, 2018)

People that don't understand the Sunday trading laws that prevent shops like M&S from opening all day.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2018)

arnieboy said:



			People that don't understand the Sunday trading laws that prevent shops like M&S from opening all day.
		
Click to expand...

Any chance you could refresh my memory?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 23, 2018)

arnieboy said:



			People that don't understand the Sunday trading laws that prevent shops like M&S from opening all day.
		
Click to expand...

They are open from 11-5 today, whatâ€™s the problem?

Most shops have a 6 hour trading window on a Sunday , 10-4pm is the norm.

Are you prepared for Tescoâ€™s to be shut on Xmas day? Have you stockpiled enough essentials to get you through ?ðŸŽ…ðŸ»


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 23, 2018)

Not a problem for me but I am amazed at the number of people queuing to get into the local shopping centre car park at 8.00am when the shops open at 10.30!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They are open from 11-5 today, whatâ€™s the problem?

Most shops have a 6 hour trading window on a Sunday , 10-4pm is the norm.

Are you prepared for Tescoâ€™s to be shut on Xmas day? Have you stockpiled enough essentials to get you through ?ðŸŽ…ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

I smashed a tube of Pringles in last night. 
The Mrs isnâ€™t happy as they were â€œfor Christmasâ€.

Not sure weâ€™ll get through it now ðŸ˜±


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 23, 2018)

arnieboy said:



			Not a problem for me but I am amazed at the number of people queuing to get into the local shopping centre car park at 8.00am when the shops open at 10.30!
		
Click to expand...

Ahh my apologies , you are absolved my son . 

Yeah muppets ðŸ‘


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s modern society now , itâ€™s all about self and want and lack of tolerance towards each other , people in too much of a rush and expect everyone else to ok with what they want. Society is becoming more and more selfish.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly a day doesn't go by (especially on the roads) where this "me me me society" isn't on display. Hate it. Just glad I won't be around in another 60 years (was going to type 50 but you never know!) to see just how bad it will be then!


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 23, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Are you prepared for Tescoâ€™s to be shut on Xmas day? Have you stockpiled enough essentials to get you through ?ðŸŽ…ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the tune..?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 23, 2018)

Forumers over the age of 50 moaning about "old people ".

You're not spring chickens yourselves.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			I smashed a tube of Pringles in last night.
The Mrs isnâ€™t happy as they were â€œfor Christmasâ€.

Not sure weâ€™ll get through it now ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

I feel for you. My wife has just given me the okay to start eating the mountain of food she has been stockpiling.  Finally we get to eat the good stuff ðŸ‘ðŸ˜


----------



## LIG (Dec 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife has just given me the okay to start eating the mountain of food she has been stockpiling.  *Finally we get to eat the good stuff* ðŸ‘ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

The implications about what you've been eating til now are horrendous!


----------



## Wolf (Dec 23, 2018)

London traffic.... 2 hrs from Lincoln to London, 3 hrs to get 12 miles across London makes me so happy we moved away from it


----------



## User2021 (Dec 23, 2018)

Trolley rage


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2018)

Rupert rolling in the biggest Fox Toilet going, he effing sticks.... still, washed twice and had him swimming in the Ness for a good 40 mins


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 23, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert rolling in the biggest Fox Toilet going, he effing sticks.... still, washed twice and had him swimming in the Ness for a good 40 mins
		
Click to expand...

Try shampooing him off with tomato ketchup......I'm reliably informed it neutralises the smell.

Merry Christmas


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Try shampooing him off with tomato ketchup......I'm reliably informed it neutralises the smell.

Merry Christmas
		
Click to expand...

already tried before, he just stank of ketchup. Got special shampoo, but still honking


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 23, 2018)

Lazy southern Europeans. No work ethic. At leat, not in the bar I was in lunch time. Could have died from dehydration.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 23, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			already tried before, he just stank of ketchup. Got special shampoo, but still honking
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough...defo worked on my Staffy

Merry Christmas


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2018)

Thirty five minutes to get into Waitrose (and we had gone before it officially opened) and chaos trying to get our pre-ordered turkey. Why have designated time slots if you're going to simply dish them up on a first come scrummage system. Another 25 minutes to get out the car park. Won't be going down the pre-ordered route next year and HID has been told it's not an option. I even gave up golf to help with those last minute "bits" that HID seemed to think make a huge difference and which I feel are totally unnecessary


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thirty five minutes to get into Waitrose (and we had gone before it officially opened) and chaos trying to get our pre-ordered turkey. Why have designated time slots if you're going to simply dish them up on a first come scrummage system. Another 25 minutes to get out the car park. Won't be going down the pre-ordered route next year and HID has been told it's not an option. I even gave up golf to help with those last minute "bits" that HID seemed to think make a huge difference and which I feel are totally unnecessary
		
Click to expand...

Stick with your local butcher, you'll get a much better piece of meat than waitrose, and you'll be looked after.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Stick with your local butcher, you'll get a much better piece of meat than waitrose, and you'll be looked after.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly we don't have a "local" butcher. There is one on Ascot High Street not far from the club but that's probably the nearest old fashioned butcher we have left.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly we don't have a "local" butcher. There is one on Ascot High Street not far from the club but that's probably the nearest old fashioned butcher we have left.
		
Click to expand...

I'd make it my business to find a local butchers, even if it meant a 20 minute drive or so to somewhere.

Be arsed paying extortionate prices for over priced food from waitrose and the likes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd make it my business to find a local butchers, even if it meant a 20 minute drive or so to somewhere.

Be arsed paying extortionate prices for over priced food from waitrose and the likes.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. The one in Ascot High Street has a decent reputation and have been there for decades. I would like to use them more often and indeed the monthly farmers market at the race course but HID isn't so keen. I'll keep working on it as I definitely agree the quality is far superior


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd make it my business to find a local butchers, even if it meant a 20 minute drive or so to somewhere.

Be arsed paying extortionate prices for over priced food from waitrose and the likes.
		
Click to expand...

My â€œlocalâ€ butcher is about a 30min drive but itâ€™s well worth it as they have their own farm
.Itâ€™s not too badly priced but the quality and taste of the meat is so much better


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I feel for you. My wife has just given me the okay to start eating the mountain of food she has been stockpiling.  Finally we get to eat the good stuff ðŸ‘ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Apparently The stash of Peroni is fair game now aswell ðŸ¤—ðŸ¥³


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 24, 2018)

Being told I won't be allowed to accompany herself shopping today... I am (apparently) already enough of a nightmare without the added complication of me being on crutches...

Was so looking forward to abandoning my trolley mid aisle as much as possible ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‰...


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 24, 2018)

Yodel, just why are they allowed to continue trading? A more useless bunch I am yet to encounter (and that includes DHL).

If I had known they were the couriers for what I bought then I wouldn't have bothered. 

An item I wanted to get for my son's Christ was out if stock until Friday just passed, so ordered it straight away on next working day delivery (and paid a pretty penny for it). Lo and behold, this morning, tracking update from none other than Yodel, your item is at your local depot, Delivery Thursday 27th December!!!

Useless.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 24, 2018)

Gout ðŸ˜£


----------



## DRW (Dec 24, 2018)

An annual return that used to be 11 pages of questions in 2008, now being 35 pages in 2018.

Red tape is being cut


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Gout ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

My deepest sympathy. I've had that and I've not experienced pain like it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My deepest sympathy. I've had that and I've not experienced pain like it.
		
Click to expand...

Try trigeminal neuralgia; gout's a walk in the park compared (and yes, I have had the "pleasure" of both ).



chrisd said:



			Gout ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

Get well soon old timer.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Gout ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			My deepest sympathy. I've had that and I've not experienced pain like it.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Try trigeminal neuralgia; gout's a walk in the park compared (and yes, I have had the "pleasure" of both ).
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll take your gout and trigeminal neuralgia and raise you a blocked kidney and 9mm kidney stones that look like snowflakes but are as hard as rock and sharp as a really sharp thing from the planet ouch !

Hope you get better soon Chris ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™ll take your gout and trigeminal neuralgia and raise you* a blocked kidney and 9mm kidney stones that look like snowflakes but are as hard as rock and sharp as a really sharp thing from the planet ouch !*

Hope you get better soon Chris ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Obviously self inflicted through your hedonistic lifestyle so serves you right, no sympathy from me...  

Back to random irritations, the second rate whistling smily seen above.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Obviously self inflicted through your hedonistic lifestyle so serves you right, no sympathy from me...  

Back to random irritations, the second rate whistling smily seen above.
		
Click to expand...

Gout is often a lifestyle illness as well and usually from the same vices as people who get kidney stones...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Obviously self inflicted through your hedonistic lifestyle so serves you right, no sympathy from me...  

Click to expand...

Ok Doctor Richard ( I was going to say Dr Dick, but then Iâ€™d have to infract myself) ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚, whatever you say, ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
But the Dick Dr said it was a birth defect, anyway itâ€™s history now.

They say pain is relative, 
Iâ€™ve got one relative thatâ€™s a real pain ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜ðŸ¤ª


----------



## Slab (Dec 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thirty five minutes to get into Waitrose (and we had gone before it officially opened) and chaos trying to get our pre-ordered turkey. Why have designated time slots if you're going to simply dish them up on a first come scrummage system. Another 25 minutes to get out the car park. Won't be going down the pre-ordered route next year and HID has been told it's not an option. I even gave up golf to help with those last minute "bits" that HID seemed to think make a huge difference and which I feel are totally unnecessary
		
Click to expand...

There's a shop here that gets waitrose branded food, extortionate prices for my random irritation but it is nice to get mince pies etc


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

The standard of spelling and detail on application forms. Shortlisting for admin roles is an eye opening experience.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 24, 2018)

My wife


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2018)

chrisd said:



*Gout* ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			My deepest sympathy. *I've had that and I've not experienced pain like it*.
		
Click to expand...

Try kidney stones ................................ I've had both and kidney stones trumps gout by a country mile!




Blue in Munich said:



			Try *trigeminal neuralgia*; gout's a walk in the park compared (and yes, I have had the "pleasure" of both ).
Get well soon old timer. 

Click to expand...

Don't think I've had that, what is it?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2018)

Slime said:



			Try kidney stones ................................ I've had both and kidney stones trumps gout by a country mile!




Don't think I've had that, what is it?
		
Click to expand...


https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/trigeminal-neuralgia/

In my case, it was like someone had put a giant jubilee clip around my head and was continually tightening it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/trigeminal-neuralgia/

In my case, it was like someone had put a giant jubilee clip around my head and was continually tightening it.
		
Click to expand...

That doesnâ€™t sound nice at all


----------



## Dando (Dec 24, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Trolley rage
		
Click to expand...

Golf or shopping?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/trigeminal-neuralgia/

In my case, it was like someone had put a giant jubilee clip around my head and was continually tightening it.
		
Click to expand...

1977, 2002, and 2012 must have been painful


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2018)

Would you crocs like to set up an ailments thread?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 24, 2018)

Those generic â€œI thought Iâ€™d get the happy new year message in earlyâ€ text messages you receive from around 6pm onwards on the 31st.
Theyâ€™re a bit like Twitter apologies, as genuine as a set of Chinese Ping irons.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Those generic â€œI thought Iâ€™d get the happy new year message in earlyâ€ text messages you receive from around 6pm onwards on the 31st.
Theyâ€™re a bit like Twitter apologies, as genuine as a set of Chinese Ping irons.
		
Click to expand...

Happy new year mate , bit early, but got a lot to get through ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/trigeminal-neuralgia/

In my case, it was like someone had put a giant jubilee clip around my head and was continually tightening it.
		
Click to expand...

Have to be honest I had to ask one of our consultants and google it. Had never heard of it but the way he described it didn't sound pleasant in any way shape or form and having read about it I can't see how you get any relief from that. I happily concede that gout is a mild irritant in comparison


----------



## Mudball (Dec 24, 2018)

As the Mrs had a Drs appointment and nipper is not at school, so took both of them to the Dr. Dropped them off at the gate, parked the car and joined them in the waiting room. 
They were sitting on 2 adjacent chairs, the next chair had a handbag and coat and the 4th chair was a young lady in her early 20s.  All other chairs taken. So I stood next to them, taking to them and looked at the young lady meaning to say if the bag belonged to her. Nothing happened for about 10 mins. 
Finally the nurse came around and called the lady in. She calmly picked her stuff from the spare chair and walked past me.  

Where are the bloody manners with the young lot.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Would you crocs like to set up an ailments thread? 

Click to expand...

Be careful what you wish for, you might get a mention...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2018)

Mudball said:



			As the Mrs had a Drs appointment and nipper is not at school, so took both of them to the Dr. Dropped them off at the gate, parked the car and joined them in the waiting room.
They were sitting on 2 adjacent chairs, the next chair had a handbag and coat and the 4th chair was a young lady in her early 20s.  All other chairs taken. So I stood next to them, taking to them and looked at the young lady meaning to say if the bag belonged to her. Nothing happened for about 10 mins.
Finally the nurse came around and called the lady in. She calmly picked her stuff from the spare chair and walked past me. 

Where are the bloody manners with the young lot.
		
Click to expand...


Ask her to move it; if she declines go to sit on it & see how quick she can move


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 25, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Be careful what you wish for, you might get a mention... 

Click to expand...

I have an annoying number of aches and pains myself unfortunately.  None serious but enough to grumble over


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 25, 2018)

In-laws visiting and staying here for Christmas and new year (not a problem), but him wearing his baseball cap indoors all day is starting to bug me.


----------



## Mudball (Dec 25, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			In-laws visiting and staying here for Christmas and new year (not a problem), but him wearing his baseball cap indoors all day is starting to bug me.
		
Click to expand...

Put up a sign saying.. caps and spikes not allowed inside the house..


----------



## Slime (Dec 25, 2018)

Christmas carols & Strictly Come Dancing Christmas.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 26, 2018)

The dickhead dogwalkers all over the golf course today.  Especially the one who walked right down the middle of the 1st fairway, saw me waiting to play and then stopped for five minutes to take pictures of his dogs.  If I hadn't been sneaking on to another prestigious course, I would have just hit it over his head regardless.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 26, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The dickhead dogwalkers all over the golf course today.  Especially the one who walked right down the middle of the 1st fairway, saw me waiting to play and then stopped for five minutes to take pictures of his dogs.  If I hadn't been sneaking on to another prestigious course, I would have just hit it over his head regardless.
		
Click to expand...

    he probably had more right to be there than you lol,


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2018)

Out with the in laws for a lunchtime Indian. Set menu, Â£8, 1 drink, lemonade as I'm driving.  Kids had the same. How the effing and jeffing did we end up throwing in Â£20 a head then . SiL got trollied and over ordered, mountains left behind,  and I got to pay for the pleasure of it.


----------



## drdel (Dec 26, 2018)

Sad old gits like me reading & posting on an internet golf forum - Bah Humbug.

Oh and the state of  Christmas TV programmes!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2018)

drdel said:



			Oh and the state of  Christmas TV programmes!!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Can't remember such a miserable choice of viewing on a Christmas Day ever.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 26, 2018)

David Luis really is spineless....


----------



## User20205 (Dec 26, 2018)

drdel said:



			Sad old gits like me reading & posting on an internet golf forum - Bah Humbug.

Oh and the state of  Christmas TV programmes!!
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely. Can't remember such a miserable choice of viewing on a Christmas Day ever.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£this thread !!!! It never fails to disappoint with its rose coloured, nostalgic nonsense. If this place (& the internet) had been around in the 70â€™s weâ€™d have had threads talking about Dixon of Dock green & how it was better during the war


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Out with the in laws for a lunchtime Indian. Set menu, Â£8, 1 drink, lemonade as I'm driving.  Kids had the same. How the effing and jeffing did we end up throwing in Â£20 a head then . SiL got trollied and over ordered, mountains left behind,  and I got to pay for the pleasure of it.
		
Click to expand...

Tighter than a natts chuff you .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Tighter than a natts chuff you .
		
Click to expand...

If it was a one off that would be a fair comment. It's happened too many times though. Taking the lend is the phrase. 

To prove I'm not tight I'll even buy you a half when we eventually get to meet . Just a half mind


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If it was a one off that would be a fair comment. It's happened too many times though. Taking the lend is the phrase.

To prove I'm not tight I'll even buy you a half when we eventually get to meet . Just a half mind 

Click to expand...

i wouldnt take a beer off you incase you brought it up at a later date ðŸ˜€


----------



## Wolf (Dec 27, 2018)

My Ex and how she treats our kids, she asked me to continue the tradition of buying each other a present from the kids so they can pick something as they enjoy it, no problem I said. Took the kids out before Christmas all 3 chose a seperate present each and card which I happily paid for and was meant to exchange today when I picked them up as wasn't allowed them Christmas day as usual.. Now for the irritating bit... 

Despite saying no to christmas day, she rocks up at my new in-laws at 6pm Christmas day with the kids and their packed bags to drop them off unannounced as she has now made plans with her new boyfriend on the day despite telling me I can't have them and asks for her present from kids, so to not ruin kids Christmas they give their mum her present, the Inlaws make room for kids give them presents include them in games and they're staying now till tomorrow... Yet despite all this she gives me nothing and it takes my daughter to say sorry we haven't got you a present daddy, mummy wouldn't let us buy you anything... Tell her not to worry having them here is all the gift I could need. I text the ex to advise her when I'll drop them home as will have their presents to bring home only to receive a reply of, I won't be home don't know when I'll be back as I'm busy and didn't bother with your present didn't see the point... 

Haven't even warranted her with a response instead my partner, her family and I have all had fun watching kids films, making lego and having fun. Yet she wonders why my kids keep asking to come and live with Daddy and his girlfriend who treats them like her own...

First time I've been able to vent that any where in 2 days as never speak bad of her in front of kids... And breathe..


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2018)

Wolf said:



			My Ex and how she treats our kids, she asked me to continue the tradition of buying each other a present from the kids so they can pick something as they enjoy it, no problem I said. Took the kids out before Christmas all 3 chose a seperate present each and card which I happily paid for and was meant to exchange today when I picked them up as wasn't allowed them Christmas day as usual.. Now for the irritating bit...

Despite saying no to christmas day, she rocks up at my new in-laws at 6pm Christmas day with the kids and their packed bags to drop them off unannounced as she has now made plans with her new boyfriend on the day despite telling me I can't have them and asks for her present from kids, so to not ruin kids Christmas they give their mum her present, the Inlaws make room for kids give them presents include them in games and they're staying now till tomorrow... Yet despite all this she gives me nothing and it takes my daughter to say sorry we haven't got you a present daddy, mummy wouldn't let us buy you anything... Tell her not to worry having them here is all the gift I could need. I text the ex to advise her when I'll drop them home as will have their presents to bring home only to receive a reply of, I won't be home don't know when I'll be back as I'm busy and didn't bother with your present didn't see the point...

Haven't even warranted her with a response instead my partner, her family and I have all had fun watching kids films, making lego and having fun. Yet she wonders why my kids keep asking to come and live with Daddy and his girlfriend who treats them like her own...

First time I've been able to vent that any where in 2 days as never speak bad of her in front of kids... And breathe..
		
Click to expand...

She sounds just like my daughters mum! Luckily I got full custody about 10 years ago and she wants nothing to do with her mum


----------



## Wolf (Dec 27, 2018)

Dando said:



			She sounds just like my daughters mum! Luckily I got full custody about 10 years ago and she wants nothing to do with her mum
		
Click to expand...

That's the next step in this long saga that's continued for 5 years, she refused mediation stating in a text msg, "I'll never agree to anything you ask I'm there mum I decide the rules and you have to do what I say and see them when I say end of". I didn't reply just took it to a solicitor as my evidence of refusal to get ball rolling to get proper agreed access,.sadly its a bloody long process. One day it will all settle down god  knows when that day is though.


----------



## DarthFader (Dec 27, 2018)

BMW drivers


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			i wouldnt take a beer off you incase you brought it up at a later date ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

I thought you'd refuse as you might choke on it . Bringing it back up, your mixing me up with someone else.


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2018)

Your step daughter and her partner crashing through the house at 3am yesterday and 2am this morning then spending all day asleep.
Meanwhile in adult land thereâ€™s stuff around the house to get done and Iâ€™m back at work today


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 27, 2018)

Wolf said:



			My Ex and how she treats our kids, she asked me to continue the tradition of buying each other a present from the kids so they can pick something as they enjoy it, no problem I said. Took the kids out before Christmas all 3 chose a seperate present each and card which I happily paid for and was meant to exchange today when I picked them up as wasn't allowed them Christmas day as usual.. Now for the irritating bit...

Despite saying no to christmas day, she rocks up at my new in-laws at 6pm Christmas day with the kids and their packed bags to drop them off unannounced as she has now made plans with her new boyfriend on the day despite telling me I can't have them and asks for her present from kids, so to not ruin kids Christmas they give their mum her present, the Inlaws make room for kids give them presents include them in games and they're staying now till tomorrow... Yet despite all this she gives me nothing and it takes my daughter to say sorry we haven't got you a present daddy, mummy wouldn't let us buy you anything... Tell her not to worry having them here is all the gift I could need. I text the ex to advise her when I'll drop them home as will have their presents to bring home only to receive a reply of, I won't be home don't know when I'll be back as I'm busy and didn't bother with your present didn't see the point...

Haven't even warranted her with a response instead my partner, her family and I have all had fun watching kids films, making lego and having fun. Yet she wonders why my kids keep asking to come and live with Daddy and his girlfriend who treats them like her own...

First time I've been able to vent that any where in 2 days as never speak bad of her in front of kids... And breathe..
		
Click to expand...

What an utter bitch! I don't get how parents can take their "feud" and have it impact on the kids - that's simply cruel and terrible parenting. Sounds like they've got a great Dad though so just keep on doing what you're doing.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 27, 2018)

Wolf said:



			My Ex and how she treats our kids, she asked me to continue the tradition of buying each other a present from the kids so they can pick something as they enjoy it, no problem I said. Took the kids out before Christmas all 3 chose a seperate present each and card which I happily paid for and was meant to exchange today when I picked them up as wasn't allowed them Christmas day as usual.. Now for the irritating bit...

Despite saying no to christmas day, she rocks up at my new in-laws at 6pm Christmas day with the kids and their packed bags to drop them off unannounced as she has now made plans with her new boyfriend on the day despite telling me I can't have them and asks for her present from kids, so to not ruin kids Christmas they give their mum her present, the Inlaws make room for kids give them presents include them in games and they're staying now till tomorrow... Yet despite all this she gives me nothing and it takes my daughter to say sorry we haven't got you a present daddy, mummy wouldn't let us buy you anything... Tell her not to worry having them here is all the gift I could need. I text the ex to advise her when I'll drop them home as will have their presents to bring home only to receive a reply of, I won't be home don't know when I'll be back as I'm busy and didn't bother with your present didn't see the point...

Haven't even warranted her with a response instead my partner, her family and I have all had fun watching kids films, making lego and having fun. Yet she wonders why my kids keep asking to come and live with Daddy and his girlfriend who treats them like her own...

First time I've been able to vent that any where in 2 days as never speak bad of her in front of kids... And breathe..
		
Click to expand...

When you see her give her the rocket of her life and leave her in no doubt what you think of her with the warning that if anything like this happens again you will keep the kids and she get burn in hell. 

Worked for me.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 27, 2018)

Not sure what boils my pee more... The arsewipes  that feel it's OK to steal anothers means of earning a living... Or, those that probably know full well that what they are buying has 'history'...

No doubt someone will chime up that as we all indulge in a bit of speeding a bit of 'casual' thieving is OK ðŸ˜¡...


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 27, 2018)

Wolf said:



			My Ex and how she treats our kids, she asked me to continue the tradition of buying each other a present from the kids so they can pick something as they enjoy it, no problem I said. Took the kids out before Christmas all 3 chose a seperate present each and card which I happily paid for and was meant to exchange today when I picked them up as wasn't allowed them Christmas day as usual.. Now for the irritating bit...

Despite saying no to christmas day, she rocks up at my new in-laws at 6pm Christmas day with the kids and their packed bags to drop them off unannounced as she has now made plans with her new boyfriend on the day despite telling me I can't have them and asks for her present from kids, so to not ruin kids Christmas they give their mum her present, the Inlaws make room for kids give them presents include them in games and they're staying now till tomorrow... Yet despite all this she gives me nothing and it takes my daughter to say sorry we haven't got you a present daddy, mummy wouldn't let us buy you anything... Tell her not to worry having them here is all the gift I could need. I text the ex to advise her when I'll drop them home as will have their presents to bring home only to receive a reply of, I won't be home don't know when I'll be back as I'm busy and didn't bother with your present didn't see the point...

Haven't even warranted her with a response instead my partner, her family and I have all had fun watching kids films, making lego and having fun. Yet she wonders why my kids keep asking to come and live with Daddy and his girlfriend who treats them like her own...

First time I've been able to vent that any where in 2 days as never speak bad of her in front of kids... And breathe..
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell mate, makes me feel very lucky the relationship with my ex missus is pretty amicable and we've never had any problems regarding our daughter.
Best of luck.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 27, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			What an utter bitch! I don't get how parents can take their "feud" and have it impact on the kids - that's simply cruel and terrible parenting. Sounds like they've got a great Dad though so just keep on doing what you're doing.
		
Click to expand...

I can't claim to be a great dad that's for them to decide as they get older but I can claim to love them dearly, never been late to pick them up, never been to busy to be with them listen to them and never said about word about their mum in front of them. Our feud is her feud as I have no desire to have any grief it's purely a guilt thing from her that's continued for years. Got solicitor appointment start of next month so we will see how that goes.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 27, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I can't claim to be a great dad that's for them to decide as they get older but I can claim to *love them dearly, never been late to pick them up, never been to busy to be with them listen to them and never said about word about their mum in front of them*. Our feud is her feud as I have no desire to have any grief it's purely a guilt thing from her that's continued for years. Got solicitor appointment start of next month so we will see how that goes.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - great Dad! I'm sure they'll appreciate that even more as they get older. Good luck at the solicitor - must be stressful.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 27, 2018)

You find a competition on the interweb...
You answer the question, fill in all your details and then it tells you that the competition is only open to residents of  USA....


----------



## bobmac (Dec 27, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I can't claim to be a great dad that's for them to decide as they get older but I can claim to love them dearly, never been late to pick them up, never been to busy to be with them listen to them and never said about word about their mum in front of them. Our feud is her feud as I have no desire to have any grief it's purely a guilt thing from her that's continued for years. Got solicitor appointment start of next month so we will see how that goes.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck mate


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2018)

Driving through sunshine to find the golf course is bathed in fog with visibility varying between 100 and 140yds!
14 of the greens we were approaching blind and couldn't see the pins until we were really close to the greens.


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2018)

People who can drive in thick fog and fading daylight without any lights on!!


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2018)

Absolute human waste who think it's funny to torch all of the golf buggies!


----------



## LIG (Dec 27, 2018)

Imurg said:



			You find a competition on the interweb...
You answer the question, fill in all your details and then it tells you that the competition is only open to residents of  USA....
		
Click to expand...

You've been data-mined!!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 27, 2018)

We get a phone call today. Our cat sitter has got herself locked in. Apparently the porch door lock is broken, and she cant get out. Can we help. From Madeira.
We phone our cleaner, as she has keys. Can she open the door from the outside, and let the mog sitter out.
Next phone call. Now the cleaner, and the mog sitter are locked in. Do we know anyone else?


----------



## Wilson (Dec 27, 2018)

Bought some ski gear in the sales yesterday, I got a call today to say there has been a stock issue and they've actually sold out.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			We get a phone call today. Our cat sitter has got herself locked in. Apparently the porch door lock is broken, and she cant get out. Can we help. From Madeira.
We phone our cleaner, as she has keys. Can she open the door from the outside, and let the mog sitter out.
Next phone call. Now the cleaner, and the mog sitter are locked in. *Do we know anyone else?*

Click to expand...

Only youâ€™ll know ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Only youâ€™ll know ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

At least the cats are happy. Two people to play with.


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2018)

MRs dando being ill in bed but moaning thatâ€™s sheâ€™s hungry. 
Step daughter and her partner been at home all day but not thought to sort tea out but itâ€™s my fault even though Iâ€™ve been at work


----------



## Imurg (Dec 27, 2018)

Dando said:



			MRs dando being ill in bed but moaning thatâ€™s sheâ€™s hungry.
Step daughter and her partner been at home all day but not thought to sort tea out but itâ€™s my fault even though Iâ€™ve been at work
		
Click to expand...

Our place is in the wrong James me lad.....you should have worked this out by now


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2018)

Amazon

HID ordered a children's book for a Christmas pressie. The Company  supplying (Bramley Farm) said that it had been despatched and would arrive before Xmas and it never did. When we looked into the company they have a 95% failure rate of supply in the last 30 days and only an 18% good rating overall in 12 months - so why do Amazon allow them to still trade with their customers?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2018)

Dando said:



			MRs dando being ill in bed but moaning thatâ€™s sheâ€™s hungry.
Step daughter and her partner been at home all day but not thought to sort tea out but itâ€™s my fault even though Iâ€™ve been at work
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like she wants a kick the arse.


----------



## user2010 (Dec 28, 2018)

The Snowflakes in the Football thread who refuse to use the 'Ignore' button and get all upset by the baiting from a few keyboard warriors.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2018)

ðŸ‘†ðŸ‘†Hypothetically speaking obviously ðŸ˜‰


----------



## drdel (Dec 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			We get a phone call today. Our cat sitter has got herself locked in. Apparently the porch door lock is broken, and she cant get out. Can we help. From Madeira.
We phone our cleaner, as she has keys. Can she open the door from the outside, and let the mog sitter out.
Next phone call. Now the cleaner, and the mog sitter are locked in. Do we know anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Don't any of the ground floor windows open !!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			We get a phone call today. Our cat sitter has got herself locked in. Apparently the porch door lock is broken, and she cant get out. Can we help. From Madeira.
We phone our cleaner, as she has keys. Can she open the door from the outside, and let the mog sitter out.
Next phone call. Now the cleaner, and the mog sitter are locked in. Do we know anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Funniest thing I've read for ages.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 28, 2018)

drdel said:



			Don't any of the ground floor windows open !!
		
Click to expand...

No, they are all locked, with the keys in the safe.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			We get a phone call today. Our cat sitter has got herself locked in. Apparently the porch door lock is broken, and she cant get out. Can we help. From Madeira.
We phone our cleaner, as she has keys. Can she open the door from the outside, and let the mog sitter out.
Next phone call. Now the cleaner, and the mog sitter are locked in. Do we know anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

So how's your attempt to enter the Guinness Book of Records with "most people in a porch" going murph?  Still stuck at 2?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2018)

Going down the driving range, shanking every iron and going home absolutely furious. Perfect preparation for my match tomorrow.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 28, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			So how's your attempt to enter the Guinness Book of Records with "most people in a porch" going murph?  Still stuck at 2?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, the cleaner had a mobile, called her son, and he has removed the offending lock. Bet when I get home and re assemble it, there is zip wrong with it. 
I blame the cats. Probably sabotaged it.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Not being able to comment on the Jordan-China game...

ðŸ˜†


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Going down the driving range, shanking every iron and going home absolutely furious. Perfect preparation for my match tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Don't stress it. Relax, swing smooth and have realistic expectations. You've done OK recently


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't stress it. Relax, swing smooth and have realistic expectations. You've done OK recently
		
Click to expand...

Shanking only happens to me at the range for some reason. It's happened there six or seven times. I just don't understand why. Makes me feel like it's not even worth practising.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Shanking only happens to me at the range for some reason. It's happened there six or seven times. I just don't understand why. Makes me feel like it's not even worth practising.
		
Click to expand...

Funny enough its something I struggle with at the range but usually if I'm not trying to work on anything specific and almost just hitting balls to keep the swing ticking over. I think I simply get lazy and armsy and don't turn and my takeaway gets outside, back OTT and wham. I tend to get around it by aiming at specific targets and going through my routine. Keeps me focused. Always makes me really nervous going out to play the next time it happens but hopefully (there's a Homer kiss of death) it doesn't travel to the course. Maybe because I'm more committed to the swing and target focused


----------



## bobmac (Dec 28, 2018)

Middle aged/older people using youth language to make themselves sound young and trendy


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Middle aged/older people using youth language to make themselves sound young and trendy  

Click to expand...

I totally agree.
I have to cringe every time my 60yr old twin says 'my bad'.
Utterly ridiculous.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			I totally agree.
I have to cringe every time my 60yr old twin says 'my bad'.
Utterly ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I always ask my bad what?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 28, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Middle aged/older people using youth language to make themselves sound young and trendy  

Click to expand...

I feel ya man


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			We get a phone call today. Our cat sitter has got herself locked in. Apparently the porch door lock is broken, and she cant get out. Can we help. From Madeira.
We phone our cleaner, as she has keys. Can she open the door from the outside, and let the mog sitter out.
Next phone call. Now the cleaner, and the mog sitter are locked in. Do we know anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Inside NO 9 ??


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			Driving through sunshine to find the golf course is bathed in fog with visibility varying between 100 and 140yds!
14 of the greens we were approaching blind and couldn't see the pins until we were really close to the greens.
		
Click to expand...


 You play at a club where they let you play in the fog. 

That is so last century


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 28, 2018)

Mrs Colch "just needing to pop in to Dunelm to pick up a couple of things in the sale", and leaving almost 2 hours later with over 100m of various fabrics at an average price of around Â£6-50 per metre.


----------



## IainP (Dec 28, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch "just needing to pop in to Dunelm to pick up a couple of things in the sale", and leaving almost 2 hours later with over 100m of various fabrics at an average price of around Â£6-50 per metre.
		
Click to expand...

"But they were bargains" ðŸ˜ðŸ˜€


----------



## richart (Dec 28, 2018)

The thought of playing Wycombe in the league next season.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2018)

richart said:



			The thought of playing Wycombe in the league next season.

Click to expand...

Adams Park is a fine place to walk to, set in one of the more glamorous areas of the town, great vistas overlooking extensive commercial properties with the odd tree available if you've not got time to find a loo.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Out with the in laws for a lunchtime Indian. Set menu, Â£8, 1 drink, lemonade as I'm driving.  Kids had the same. How the effing and jeffing did we end up throwing in Â£20 a head then . SiL got trollied and over ordered, mountains left behind,  and I got to pay for the pleasure of it.
		
Click to expand...

Not a dig at you because In your situation id be fuming.. people who order drink should pay for it 

However when ordering a take away (happens with my sister)

Paying the exact money they ordered 

Whenever my family involved I always just divide it evenly between everyone and round up to the nearest Â£1 for a tip for the delivery person

My sister throws it out of kink by giving me exact money because she ordered one naan less than my cousin


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2018)

People who leave the park gates wide open. It takes about 5seconds to close them


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2018)

Not seen rain for 7 weeks but this morning, a golf morning, its raining.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Not a dig at you because In your situation id be fuming.. people who order drink should pay for it

However when ordering a take away (happens with my sister)

Paying the exact money they ordered

Whenever my family involved I always just divide it evenly between everyone and round up to the nearest Â£1 for a tip for the delivery person

My sister throws it out of kink by giving me exact money because she ordered one naan less than my cousin
		
Click to expand...

Meanness is unpleasant, no problem with that. Taking advantage is also annoying,  particularly when it is regular. Be somewhere in the middle, generous and considerate


----------



## Wolf (Dec 29, 2018)

People that text in to say they can't come to work because they're ill. I don't mind my staff being off sick but do expect a courtesy call as per sick reporting procedures of that and the fact they person they were out with last night on the lash has made it into work fine and shown me pictures of what they were upto and drinking


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 29, 2018)

Currently having to use crutches to get about... I can get into my local library OK... Same for my local supermarkets and many of my local shops... However on rocking up for a blood test at my local hospital... Can I get in? Can I heck... Without help not sure how they would expect wheelchair users to gain entry...


----------



## Don Barzini (Dec 29, 2018)

The fact that apparently itâ€™s the fashion for young women nowadays to wear several kilograms of make up on their face. Donâ€™t get me wrong, a bit of make up is fine. But Iâ€™m talking about that particular look which results in these women looking like theyâ€™ve got a nest of spiders living in each set of eyelashes, lips that a circus clown would be proud of and so much blusher that it would cause Stevie Wonder to need to shield his eyes.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 29, 2018)

TV chef Nigel Slater.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 29, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			TV chef Nigel Slater.
		
Click to expand...

I raise you James Martin.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2018)

Retail staff incapable of removing security tags from clothing; 3 times in 2 days


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2018)

Played golf with my future son in law and his uncle, who spent most of the round telling me what club I should hitting on every shot!


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 29, 2018)

The Spurs defence.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

Dando said:



			Played golf with my future son in law and his uncle, who spent most of the round telling me what club I should hitting on every shot!
		
Click to expand...

Get the feeling youâ€™re not too keen on him.


----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2018)

Being a gooner for a couple of hours on a Saturday evening .................................. it just makes me feel dirty.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			The fact that apparently itâ€™s the fashion for young women nowadays to wear several kilograms of make up on their face. Donâ€™t get me wrong, a bit of make up is fine. But Iâ€™m talking about that particular look which results in these women looking like theyâ€™ve got a nest of spiders living in each set of eyelashes, lips that a circus clown would be proud of and so much blusher that it would cause Stevie Wonder to need to shield his eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Applied with a trowel. I agree. Nothing wrong with a beautifully made up woman but as with a lot of things, less is often more


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2018)

Dando said:



			Played golf with my future son in law and his uncle, who spent most of the round telling me what club I should hitting on every shot!
		
Click to expand...

How did they know where in the woods to find youðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 29, 2018)

IainP said:



			"But they were bargains" ðŸ˜ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to Mrs Colch she will return around Â£1500 profit in sales from the Â£750 outlay. It's just that we won't see any return on that investment until April onward at the earliest when her work year really kicks off. That and the fact that the initial outlay comes out of my pocket and any return goes in to her pocket.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 30, 2018)

Had to pull out of playing today due to sick note yesterday saying she couldn't work today either so off I go to work instead get there to unlock building and as I arrive sick note is there unlocking it and says well I wasn't that sick so thought I should come in.. So now no golf and no work either, that means being roped into the post Christmas tidy up at home...


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 30, 2018)

Dando said:



			Played golf with my future son in law and his uncle, who spent most of the round telling me what club I should hitting on every shot!
		
Click to expand...

A right handed one?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 30, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Had to pull out of playing today due to sick note yesterday saying she couldn't work today either so off I go to work instead get there to unlock building and as I arrive sick note is there unlocking it and says well I wasn't that sick so thought I should come in.. So now no golf and no work either, that means being roped into the post Christmas tidy up at home...
		
Click to expand...

Is that wise, posting about work colleagues and any issues on a public forum?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 30, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is that wise, posting about work colleagues and any issues on a public forum?
		
Click to expand...

Well I, for one, have no idea of who is being referred to so I reckon the OP is pretty safe.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 30, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Well I, for one, have no idea of who is being referred to so I reckon the OP is pretty safe.
		
Click to expand...

Doesnt take much to piece information together, especially if relatives of said colleagues happen to play golf and frequent here. I was just making an observance.


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 30, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			The fact that apparently itâ€™s the fashion for young women nowadays to wear several kilograms of make up on their face. Donâ€™t get me wrong, a bit of make up is fine. But Iâ€™m talking about that particular look which results in these women looking like theyâ€™ve got a nest of spiders living in each set of eyelashes, lips that a circus clown would be proud of and so much blusher that it would cause Stevie Wonder to need to shield his eyes.
		
Click to expand...




Don Barzini said:



			The fact that apparently itâ€™s the fashion for young women nowadays to wear several kilograms of make up on their face. Donâ€™t get me wrong, a bit of make up is fine. But Iâ€™m talking about that particular look which results in these women looking like theyâ€™ve got a nest of spiders living in each set of eyelashes, lips that a circus clown would be proud of and so much blusher that it would cause Stevie Wonder to need to shield his eyes.
		
Click to expand...

It may well enhance the full sleeve tattoos and threadbare jeans of both themselves and their partners.
Funny old world.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 30, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Doesnt take much to piece information together, especially if relatives of said colleagues happen to play golf and frequent here. I was just making an observance.

Click to expand...

Considering I don't work near home, none know I play golf or frequent here or know what name I'm referred to I reckon it could take Sherlock to piece it together, but I take your point.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 30, 2018)

My daughter having some friends over last night and then drinking a ton of alcohol - no issue with this at all.

Me getting home at 2.30pm the day after from golf and finding that no-one has lifted a finger to put all the empty cans and bottles in the recycling or clear up in any shape or form.  Daughter can't be arsed to do it claiming she has college work to do.

Chances of her having another get-together like that.   Slim and none and Slim just left town.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			My daughter having some friends over last night and then drinking a ton of alcohol - no issue with this at all.

Me getting home at 2.30pm the day after from golf and finding that no-one has lifted a finger to put all the empty cans and bottles in the recycling or clear up in any shape or form.  Daughter can't be arsed to do it claiming she has college work to do.

Chances of her having another get-together like that.   Slim and none and Slim just left town.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve had mine scouring the garden for discarded cigarette butts before now.

Maybe tonight when there is no dinner until itâ€™s cleared up might change someoneâ€™s focus ðŸ‘


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 30, 2018)

Not as fast as me changing the internet router password so she can't go on-line to play computer games with her friends.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Not as fast as me changing the internet router password so she can't go on-line to play computer games with her friends.
		
Click to expand...

So she hasnâ€™t got time to clear up , but has time to play online games ........

I blame the parents ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘

Good call with the WiFi password ðŸ‘


----------



## Dando (Dec 30, 2018)

chrisd said:



			How did they know where in the woods to find youðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

For your information, I was only in the woods once.....for 4 hours ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## shortgame (Dec 30, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			changing the internet router password so she can't go on-line to play computer games.
		
Click to expand...

Pro tip there! ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Piece (Dec 30, 2018)

Only a few days left before back to work


----------



## chrisd (Dec 30, 2018)

Dando said:



			For your information, I was only in the woods once.....for 4 hours ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

An improvement from the norm though ðŸ˜


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 30, 2018)

The internet password only gets changed AFTER I have finished watching the Bucs' final game of the season.   Then it gets changed to something completely unbreakable like "Homerbuysaround"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The internet password only gets changed AFTER I have finished watching the Bucs' final game of the season.   Then it gets changed to something completely unbreakable like "Homerbuysaround"
		
Click to expand...

If you play your cards right that could happen in 2019. Understand there is a Chessington reunion on the cards


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 30, 2018)

People faffing with mobile phones. At the airport, stations, on trains, conveyors, doorways. They just get in the way, stop dead in front of you, and are generally oblivious.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 30, 2018)

People faffing with mobile phones. At the airport, stations, on trains, conveyors, doorways. They just get in the way, stop dead in front of you, and are generally oblivious.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			People faffing with mobile phones. At the airport, stations, on trains, conveyors, doorways. They just get in the way, stop dead in front of you, and are generally oblivious.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. It's the ones that are walking a few paces in front and stop dead in their tracks with no warning that get on my wick and then the way they get indignant when you point out their stupidity


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2018)

People faffing about with mobile phones posting things twice.......


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			People faffing about with mobile phones posting things twice.......

Click to expand...

I didn't even know you could do this!


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			People faffing with mobile phones. At the airport, stations, on trains, conveyors, doorways. They just get in the way, stop dead in front of you, and are generally oblivious.
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			People faffing with mobile phones. At the airport, stations, on trains, conveyors, doorways. They just get in the way, stop dead in front of you, and are generally oblivious.
		
Click to expand...

People posting the same irritation twice on the same day!


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

People posting irritations fractionally too late!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

Slime said:



			People posting the same irritation twice on the same day!  

Click to expand...

He's just very, very irritated!


----------



## user2010 (Dec 30, 2018)

murphthemog said:



People faffing with mobile phones. At the airport, stations, on trains, conveyors, doorways. They just get in the way, stop dead in front of you, and are generally oblivious.
		
Click to expand...



They are commonly called 'Phone Zombies.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 30, 2018)

I have just returned home after a 600 mile round trip to West Yorkshire, too many to mention....


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2018)

The people landing on the Kent coast being labelled â€œalleged illegal immigrantsâ€


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 31, 2018)

bloody flu


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2018)

Idiots making a right racket taking their outside lights down. If you and your wife want to have a stand up row, go back inside and have it. Mind you I've not heard a member of police use language like that and her a DS in the Thames Valley force. All in a broad Northern accent!


----------



## IainP (Jan 1, 2019)

Just when the dogs are settled, round two of the fireworks begin. Guess the clocks were running slow.â˜¹


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Idiots making a right racket taking their outside lights down. If you and your wife want to have a stand up row, go back inside and have it. Mind you *I've not heard a member of police use language like that *and her a DS in the Thames Valley force. All in a broad Northern accent!
		
Click to expand...

Then you've led a very sheltered existence Homer.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2019)

Golf "partners" who fail to understand basic instructions; if we are missing 1 from a four ball, that's 1, not 1 pair.    And if you are going to commit to it do so, don't cry off a couple of hours later.  Happy New Year.


----------



## Dando (Jan 1, 2019)

The person who hit my step daughters car, as she was on her way home, and drove off without stopping.

 Sheâ€™s ok, but need to check the car over in daylight


----------



## Dando (Jan 1, 2019)

IainP said:



			Just when the dogs are settled, round two of the fireworks begin. Guess the clocks were running slow.â˜¹
		
Click to expand...

My dog wasnâ€™t overly keen on them either


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 1, 2019)

Kindergarten pubs!!
ie pubs full of parents and their seemingly endless supply of brats. So full of them that you cant get near the bar or bog with tripping over a buggy. And all of them screaming & shouting & jumping on the furniture. Or just running laps around the island bar. And round, and round, and round...  And then when one of them fall over & starts wailing, parent picks it up and carries it around so that everyone can get an earful of it.

My local was busy yesterday but i reckon something like 40% of the "clientele" were under the age of 5.

Bring back smoking in pubs is what I say - that'd stop it ...


----------



## Dando (Jan 1, 2019)

A guy selling an â€œunofficialâ€ scotty putter on eBay but claiming itâ€™s real


----------



## Piece (Jan 1, 2019)

eBay sellers underpricing their postage, meaning I have to go and get it and pay the excess...one month after I won the auction. Letâ€™s hope I get my money back.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 1, 2019)

More flipping fireworks. My cats are not happy.


----------



## richart (Jan 1, 2019)

Reading


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 1, 2019)

richart said:



			Reading
		
Click to expand...

As in books or the town in Berkshire?!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			As in books or the town in Berkshire?!
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it's the Association Football team of the same name.......

Can I add Wycombe?


----------



## richart (Jan 1, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			As in books or the town in Berkshire?!
		
Click to expand...

As in the football team that had the worst record in the calendar year 2018. Not started 2019 any better.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 1, 2019)

richart said:



			As in the football team that had the worst record in the calendar year 2018. Not started 2019 any better.

Click to expand...

Ahh yes. The only depressing part of Christmas was the footie!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2019)

richart said:



			As in the football team that had the worst record in the calendar year 2018. Not started 2019 any better.

Click to expand...

They better get their finger out as I was looking forward to renewing rivalry with your mob next season. Still if keep playing like you are at least you're have a weekend in Blackpool to look forward to.


----------



## richart (Jan 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They better get their finger out as I was looking forward to renewing rivalry with your mob next season. Still if keep playing like you are at least you're have a weekend in Blackpool to look forward to.
		
Click to expand...

More worried about finding Accrington Stanley on the map.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2019)

richart said:



			More worried about finding Accrington Stanley on the map.

Click to expand...

Who are they?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2019)

Jimmy Carr. Watching him present The Inbetweeners show on C4 has reminded me what a nauseating idiot he is. As self-centred a presenter as there has ever been and thinks its about him in the same way he ruins 8 out of 10 cats for Countdown. Totally unfunny and a face I'd never get bored of slapping


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Jimmy Carr. Watching him present The Inbetweeners show on C4 has reminded me what a nauseating idiot he is. As self-centred a presenter as there has ever been and thinks its about him in the same way he ruins 8 out of 10 cats for Countdown. Totally unfunny and a face I'd never get bored of slapping
		
Click to expand...


For me heâ€™s one of the few genuinely funny comedians on the UK scene right now amongst a sea of boring clones that shouldnâ€™t have made it past the comedy club circuit.


----------



## Junior (Jan 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Jimmy Carr. Watching him present The Inbetweeners show on C4 has reminded me what a nauseating idiot he is. As self-centred a presenter as there has ever been and thinks its about him in the same way he ruins 8 out of 10 cats for Countdown. Totally unfunny and a face I'd never get bored of slapping
		
Click to expand...

I like him.  His live show is hilarious !


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 2, 2019)

JC has got it! Talent that is.. More than can be said for the other 95% of total sh1te so-called comedians out there stealing a living.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Junior said:



			I like him.  His live show is hilarious !
		
Click to expand...

That's good to hear as we have live tickets to see him soon


----------



## Junior (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			That's good to hear as we have live tickets to see him soon
		
Click to expand...

It's not for the easily offended mind.  He pushes boundaries..... Enjoy !!!


----------



## Slime (Jan 2, 2019)

Posters on forums referring to people by their initials, even if they're not universally famous.
I've just spent a few minutes finding out which footballer CL is. 
Turns out CL is not his initials.
His initials are actually DC ............................ but hey ho, probably just me being pedantic.
Oh, that reminds me, where's the New Year Resolutions thread?


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Slime said:



			Posters on forums referring to people by their initials, even if they're not universally famous.
I've just spent a few minutes finding out which footballer CL is.
Turns out CL is not his initials.
His initials are actually DC ............................ but hey ho, probably just me being pedantic.
Oh, that reminds me, where's the New Year Resolutions thread?
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea who CL is and I'd assume DC was Darren Clarke, I'll join you in that irritation


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 2, 2019)

Restaurants now selling their cheapest wines at Â£17 ! Twice over Xmas period I was hit for this. Just when did this minimum charge jump to this?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2019)

Okay, my fault, hands held up. My reply was to an Everton fan so he would know that I was referring to Calvert-Lewin. If the daft lad had not double barrelled then I would have put his name down but as double barrelled names irritate me I shortened it. However, I accept that then could exclude non fans of that club from knowing what is gonig on. I will not repeat my irritation


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 2, 2019)

Tattood footballers. I've have them in from 9am to 5pm working on the skill they (mostly) seem bereft of, ie passing a ball to someone in the same colour shirt as they are.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Tattood footballers. I've have them in from 9am to 5pm working on the skill they (mostly) seem bereft of, ie passing a ball to someone in the same colour shirt as they are.
		
Click to expand...

I don't get it why just tattooed footballers seems a little odd unless it's tattoos that irritate you rather than the lack of talent which could be any player


----------



## Dando (Jan 2, 2019)

the amount of utter tripe Mrs Dando has stored on the Sky Q box


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			the amount of utter tripe Mrs Dando has stored on the Sky Q box
		
Click to expand...

My lovely lady never deletes things sheâ€™s watched. Drives me ever so slightly mad.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I don't get it why just tattooed footballers seems a little odd unless it's tattoos that irritate you rather than the lack of talent which could be any player
		
Click to expand...

Why do they do it? Is it just coz they've got nowt to do in an afternoon and they've been warned of the problems that bookies can cause and not everyone likes golf. So off they pop to have needles stuck in them, coz they've got nowt better to do. Why not keep them at the training ground to practice drills. Free kicks, passing the ball?


----------



## woofers (Jan 2, 2019)

Anyone, and I include news presenters, who assume that by just referring to a town or city name we are to understand that they are talking about said town or cityâ€™s football club.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 2, 2019)

The prat that spent the early hours of the morning doing doughnuts on the front lawn of the club...


----------



## Slime (Jan 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The prat that spent the early hours of the morning doing doughnuts on the front lawn of the club... 

Click to expand...

Just be grateful he didn't torch all the buggies like the muppet did to ours just before Christmas!
I really would like these people punished properly, or even removed from the gene pool altogether!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 2, 2019)

Slime said:



			Just be grateful he didn't torch all the buggies like the muppet did to ours just before Christmas!
I really would like these people punished properly, or even removed from the gene pool altogether!
		
Click to expand...

The latter option is my preferred choice.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Taking down Christmas decorations.. 

I went to make a start then decided to make a sandwich, much better use of my time and Mrs Wolf is going to do Decs as in her words I'll cock it up. So glad I made that sandwich now as i can watch TV and not get wound up by boxing all that crap up.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Why do they do it? Is it just coz they've got nowt to do in an afternoon and they've been warned of the problems that bookies can cause and not everyone likes golf. So off they pop to have needles stuck in them, coz they've got nowt better to do. Why not keep them at the training ground to practice drills. Free kicks, passing the ball?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds to me your issue isn't about tattooed footballers or footballers just about tattoos. 

You've not mentioned untattooed players needing practice. To say someone has needles put in them as nothing better to do is ridiculous and shows you don't know anything about people choosing to have them. 

If you don't like tattoos that's fine not everyone does but don't single out one group and make it hidden in another point


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 2, 2019)

New computer systems that are so un-user-friendly and counter-intuitive that it beggars belief that someone deliberately wrote them like that!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2019)

The Creme Egg adverts have begun....
Jesus H Christ they are ..........I can't say it, I'd get banned.....
Once more into the pit of despair for humanity....


----------



## bobmac (Jan 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			New computer systems that are so un-user-friendly and counter-intuitive that it beggars belief that someone deliberately wrote them like that!
		
Click to expand...

They were probably written by 14 year olds for 14 year olds


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 2, 2019)

The Music of George Ezra.


Utter K rap


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 2, 2019)

So I repaired the porch door lock. Works fine for me. Two days later I am driving home, and the phone rings. It's Mrs Mogs, and she can't get in. The lock is stuck, with her key jammed in it. Should she break a window, and reach in and open it? 

Noooo!

I will be home in 10 minutes. 

I reach in through the letter box, with an extendable wheel nut remover, pull the latch down and we are in. I dismantle the lock, and can see something a bit bent in it ( last time it was loose screws not holding the casing together). Now it can be re-bent, but Mrs has lost confidence in it, and wants a new one. Off to a lock smith tomorrow then.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 2, 2019)

bobmac said:



			They were probably written by 14 year olds for 14 year olds
		
Click to expand...

Must be. Simple things like where you put the customer details. In one screen it's "Customer" (good idea!), in another it's "Ship To" in another it's "Client" - just why?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The Creme Egg adverts have begun....
Jesus H Christ they are ..........I can't say it, I'd get banned.....
Once more into the pit of despair for humanity....
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. I jokingly said it in the bar at the club that the Easter adverts would be starting not thinking for one second Cadbury's would have the bare faced gumption to advertise them already


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. I jokingly said it in the bar at the club that the Easter adverts would be starting not thinking for one second Cadbury's would have the bare faced gumption to advertise them already
		
Click to expand...

They've already advertised the so called holy grail of creme eggs. The white chocolate one if you find one of them you're meant to claim a cash prize.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Sounds to me your issue isn't about tattooed footballers or footballers just about tattoos.

You've not mentioned untattooed players needing practice. To say someone has needles put in them as nothing better to do is ridiculous and shows you don't know anything about people choosing to have them.

If you don't like tattoos that's fine not everyone does but don't single out one group and make it hidden in another point
		
Click to expand...

Well, you're wrong. And just what gives you the right to wildly guess at why I have said what I have????


----------



## Wolf (Jan 3, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Well, you're wrong. And just what gives you the right to wildly guess at why I have said what I have????
		
Click to expand...

It's not a wild guess its there in your own words you singled out tattooed footballers not all footballers. 

I've put put your exact post below again incase you conveniently forget what you said or try to twist it. 



Colonel Bogey said:
Why do they do it? Is it just coz they've got nowt to do in an afternoon and they've been warned of the problems that bookies can cause and not everyone likes golf. *So off they pop to have needles stuck in them, coz they've got nowt better to do. *Why not keep them at the training ground to practice drills. Free kicks, passing the ball?
		
Click to expand...

Your words they have needles stuck in them as nowt better to do... That's not me accusing you of singling them out or saying you clearly have a dislike for the tattoed footballers in particular and its not an unedacted guess to say perhaps clearly the issue isn't footballers but tattoos or their choice to have them. It's merely responding to exactly what you have said in that it's only tattoed fottballers you singled out, as no mentioned of non tattoed footballers needing that same practise . It also suggest that thinking its done because nothing better to do shows lack of understanding why they or anyone chooses to have them. 

But feel free to throw 4 question marks at me in frustration or irritation but please don't ever accuse me of wildy guessing what you have said when you have in fact said it! 

Are you sure you're not Mrs Wiggles back under a new name  (now.you can accuse me wildly guessing that remark)


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 3, 2019)

Trucks taking forever to overtake other trucks on 2 lane stretches of the A1 and A66!...... 7 hours from Cumbria to Essex ðŸ˜¤


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2019)

the Idiots complaining about sajid Javid trying to stop illegal immigrants getting to the UK


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2019)

Working from home but getting called into the office for a 45 minute meeting


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 3, 2019)

HS2 works ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜ ... Another two months closure of the main road in and out of here... Just glad I am no longer commuting to work...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2019)

Mrs Brown Boys- Again!!

Sorry but if you find this even slightly Funny youâ€™re an idiot.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Mrs Brown Boys- Again!!

Sorry but if you find this even slightly Funny youâ€™re an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

It could be said that youâ€™re an idiot if you keep watching it...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			It could be said that youâ€™re an idiot if you keep watching it...
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t,mother in law had it on when I went to pick my son up ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Yep sheâ€™s an idiot ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2019)

Opening new copy of Golf Monthly and finding two pages of Fragger. Magazine should come with a warning.


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2019)

richart said:



			Opening new copy of Golf Monthly and finding two pages of Fragger. Magazine should come with a warning.
		
Click to expand...

they are images that cant be unseen.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2019)

richart said:



			Opening new copy of Golf Monthly and finding two pages of Fragger. Magazine should come with a warning.
		
Click to expand...

I wish I'd read this post before I had a scan through the new GM that popped through my letter box today.  Anyhow the pages now hang over the fire place and his mug will keep the grand children away from the fire ðŸ˜


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2019)

The senior's section who have an unofficial roll up every Mon, Wed and Fri and insist on starting on both tees. So they come off the 18th fully expecting to filter onto the 1st and then when we go to the 10th we're told the mid-week filter hole is the 9th (utter rubbish) and they'll be playing in front thanks "we are the last group though". Then they wonder why they feel their section is less than popular!


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I wish I'd read this post before I had a scan through the new GM that popped through my letter box today.  Anyhow the pages now hang over the fire place and his mug will keep the grand children away from the fire ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I bet the instructor is now a shivering wreck and is now going to negotiate Brexit as it's easier!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			I bet the instructor is now a shivering wreck and is now going to negotiate Brexit as it's easier!
		
Click to expand...

I can't begin to imagine, it must play out like an episode of Luther


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 4, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The senior's section who have an unofficial roll up every Mon, Wed and Fri and insist on starting on both tees. So they come off the 18th fully expecting to filter onto the 1st and then when we go to the 10th we're told the mid-week filter hole is the 9th (utter rubbish) and they'll be playing in front thanks "we are the last group though". Then they wonder why they feel their section is less than popular!
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit ageist !!
Are they men or women seniors or doesnt it matter ?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2019)

dewsweeper said:



			That's a bit ageist !!
Are they men or women seniors or doesnt it matter ?
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter and it's not ageist - just a fact that it's the senior's section causing the problem and they're all seniors.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 4, 2019)

richart said:



			Opening new copy of Golf Monthly and finding two pages of Fragger. Magazine should come with a warning.
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			they are images that cant be unseen.
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			I wish I'd read this post before I had a scan through the new GM that popped through my letter box today.  Anyhow the pages now hang over the fire place and his mug will keep the grand children away from the fire ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			I bet the instructor is now a shivering wreck and is now going to negotiate Brexit as it's easier!
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			I can't begin to imagine, it must play out like an episode of Luther
		
Click to expand...


Doing my bit to increase sales as vast numbers of Forum Members purchase a copy so they can throw darts at it ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž

Barney is a geezer and all round good egg and he has the patience of a saintðŸ˜‡


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 4, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Doing my bit to increase sales as vast numbers of Forum Members purchase a copy so they can throw darts at it ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž

Barney is a geezer and all round good egg and he has the patience of a saintðŸ˜‡
		
Click to expand...

But can Barney work miracles?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			But can Barney work miracles?
		
Click to expand...

Nope,couldnâ€™t help Homer


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			I bet the instructor is now a shivering wreck and is now going to negotiate Brexit as it's easier!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2019)

How the center spread has change in the mags since our younger days.

So much prettier back then


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2019)

PAT Testing and PIN numbers; it's either PA Testing & PI Numbers or it's PAT & PIN...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Doing my bit to increase sales as vast numbers of Forum Members purchase a copy so they can throw darts at it ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž

.... and he has the patience of a saintðŸ˜‡
		
Click to expand...

And didn't he need it??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Nope,couldnâ€™t help Homer
		
Click to expand...

Shame you are wildly inaccurate again. Typical smart arse comment but Paul Foston taught me at the London Club


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 4, 2019)

How organismic Sky Sports News is during the January window when Ronaldoo goes on a free transfer from Rhyl to Colwyn Bay


----------



## Crow (Jan 4, 2019)

Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery. 
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now. 

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to read this. Look after yourself and behave yourself under their care


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Shocker pal. Great news you are alright and got the right treatment in time. Take it easy though. Have they said what the root cause was? Purely blocked arteries?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my word that is VERY irritating! Good to hear things got sorted quickly though and hopefully a quick recovery and return to golf.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Eek sorry to hear that Nick  but good you got it sorted quickly, take it easy


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Look after yourself Nick. ðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2019)

Nick, I'd say mildly irritating rather than full on
Take it easy Mate.
Get better


----------



## User2021 (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

wish you well quickly Nick


----------



## IainP (Jan 4, 2019)

Crikey,  best wishes Nick


----------



## IainP (Jan 4, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			PAT Testing and PIN numbers; it's either PA Testing & PI Numbers or it's PAT & PIN... 

Click to expand...

Ha. A similar irritation:
The various Revenues do like to call something a number and then mandate not putting numbers in them. ðŸ˜€


----------



## Crow (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks all, it's amazing what they can do and makes you really appreciate how great the NHS is.


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Thanks all, it's amazing what they can do and makes you really appreciate how great the NHS is.
		
Click to expand...

Take care and get well soon mate


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Thanks all, it's amazing what they can do and makes you really appreciate how great the NHS is.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, get well soon, but a random irritation? It's not like TM have brought out a new driver, or some such.

Any way, take care, and all the best. Don't use the down time on ebay!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shame you are wildly inaccurate again. Typical smart arse comment but Paul Foston taught me at the London Club
		
Click to expand...

My bad, wrong person 
Tell me how you got on with Paul again and how the things he taught you are going.


----------



## chellie (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Take care Nick and take it easy xx


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Take care Nick and hope all ok - hopefully see you on the course soon enough


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Thanks all, it's amazing what they can do and makes you really appreciate how great the NHS is.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you got treatment quick mate,rest up well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			My bad, wrong person
Tell me how you got on with Paul again and how the things he taught you are going.
		
Click to expand...

Starting to see far more consistency and working hard on dropping the club a fraction and exiting more left. Still a work in progress as the overswing can be an issue if I get lazy or too quick. Second in the last comp I played in November, a win in the roll up and couple of roll up seconds. Hoping it'll carry over into a comp off the yellows tomorrow which should be a qualifier and so an early chance to get the handicap moving in the right direction


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus Nick.

At least you got to hospital in time.

Take your time getting well, we need you back for Sunningdale ðŸ‘


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Mate , sorry to hear that , but so glad to hear that you got sorted so wuickly

Agree the NHS is fantastic , just donâ€™t go trying to upstage me in the health department ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Get back on the course soon mate  x


----------



## JamesR (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™d have been ok if you used modern clubs ðŸ˜

Hope all is going well and look forward to seeing you at Sunningdale ðŸŒï¸â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Nick, please don't think that I am trying to top you in any way, rather trying to reassure you.

In April 2001 I had major heart attack on the course. I was re-started twice, firstly in the ambulance and then in A&E at the LRI.

Early July that year I played three holes,  then six and by late August it was nine holes twice a week. Back to full rounds by September that year.

The psychological difficulties are sometimes difficult to deal with and if you feel that  a chat with  a fellow survivor might  help drop  me a PM. I'm not that far away in Market Bosworth. 

In any event get well soon.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Thanks all, it's amazing what they can do and makes you really appreciate how great the NHS is.
		
Click to expand...

As a fellow recipient I can only agree.  All the best with the recovery.  If you get offered cardiac rehab classes take them, if there's anything that you want to discuss with a fellow sufferer then please feel free to PM me Nick.


----------



## Crow (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks all, cheers me up no end to read all the good wishes, this forum is a proper community.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Nick, please don't think that I am trying to top you in any way, rather trying to reassure you.

In April 2001 I had major heart attack on the course. I was re-started twice, firstly in the ambulance and then in A&E at the LRI.

Early July that year I played three holes,  then six and by late August it was nine holes twice a week. Back to full rounds by September that year.

The psychological difficulties are sometimes difficult to deal with and if you feel that  a chat with  a fellow survivor might  help drop  me a PM. I'm not that far away in Market Bosworth.

In any event get well soon.
		
Click to expand...

Should have got to the bottom of the thread first before I posted.  That is exactly the same kind offer that MM made me when I had mine.

Like you, I was told I'd escaped any significant damage.  I was banned from golf for 4 weeks by "bad cop" of the cardiac rehab team, which I "negotiated" down to 3 weeks and 5 days  (I'll explain over a pint when I see you, unless you feel you need to use the info earlier...  ), and was immediately let loose for the full 18.  I was also told I couldn't fly for 4 weeks, which was good timing as it was 4 and a half weeks before the bucket list trip to the States.  There's a few of us out there in your position & we're like a little family, if you need help just ask. All the best mate.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 4, 2019)

This forum is great!!
People can disagree about all sorts of things, but when shove and push come together weâ€™re basically mates who can get along and help each other out!

Bravo forummites ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Jan 4, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			PAT Testing and PIN numbers; it's either PA Testing & PI Numbers or it's PAT & PIN... 

Click to expand...

It's in the same realm as 'My car has passed it's MOT', no, it's 'My car has passed it's MOT test'


----------



## Crow (Jan 4, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Nick, please don't think that I am trying to top you in any way, rather trying to reassure you.

In April 2001 I had major heart attack on the course. I was re-started twice, firstly in the ambulance and then in A&E at the LRI.

Early July that year I played three holes,  then six and by late August it was nine holes twice a week. Back to full rounds by September that year.

The psychological difficulties are sometimes difficult to deal with and if you feel that  a chat with  a fellow survivor might  help drop  me a PM. I'm not that far away in Market Bosworth. 

In any event get well soon.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Should have got to the bottom of the thread first before I posted.  That is exactly the same kind offer that MM made me when I had mine.

Like you, I was told I'd escaped any significant damage.  I was banned from golf for 4 weeks by "bad cop" of the cardiac rehab team, which I "negotiated" down to 3 weeks and 5 days  (I'll explain over a pint when I see you, unless you feel you need to use the info earlier...  ), and was immediately let loose for the full 18.  I was also told I couldn't fly for 4 weeks, which was good timing as it was 4 and a half weeks before the bucket list trip to the States.  There's a few of us out there in your position & we're like a little family, if you need help just ask. All the best mate.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers both, very encouraging, I expect I'll take you up on that kind offer so expect a PM when I'm out of hospital.  ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, sorry to hear that, Crow.
Tell me, did they use vintage stents or did they go for the more modern perimeter weighted variety?  
Seriously, and I'm sure I speak for everyone on here, get well soon and do as the doctors suggest.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus mate, all the best with the recovery.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 4, 2019)

wow bit of a shocker mate, speedy recovery and hope you are back playing very soon.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2019)

Christ, not the best way to start the new year!!

Get well soon Nick


----------



## Wolf (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

I've not met you yet Crow but you always come across well on here go me, my thoughts are with you and I'm glad you've been given the all clear. 

Rest up, relax and use the time to plan your next golfing escapades. 

NHS get some flack but that do a fantastic job and your in the best place


----------



## DRW (Jan 4, 2019)

Nick, hope you have a speedy recovery. If you need any help at all, let me know.

We need to go better this year and win, with them old clubs in tow, get well soon.


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Nick. Take really good care of yourself, and donâ€™t rush back to the golf course.
Rich


----------



## User20205 (Jan 4, 2019)

Crow said:



			Having a heart attack.

Had it yesterday. Luckily I got to the hospital quickly and they put a couple of stents in the blocked coronary artery.
It was a bit of a scare but I'm feeling much better now.

The Consultant is happy with my progress and there doesn't appear to be any significant damage.
More concerning is not knowing when I'll be back on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, hope all is ok Nick. Sounds like a bit of a scare!!! Fingers crossed for your recoveryðŸ‘


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 5, 2019)

Look after yourself Nick and see you soon - hopefully a good escape rather than a big problem


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 5, 2019)

Ashley Young... If you've got something to say, to the ref, don't cover your mouth... We'd like to see what you've got to say...


----------



## Slime (Jan 5, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Ashley Young... If you've got something to say, to the ref, don't cover your mouth... We'd like to see what you've got to say...
		
Click to expand...

There are too many lip readers waiting to cause trouble. As much as I agree that it is irritating, I can't really blame him.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 5, 2019)

Slime said:



			There are too many lip readers waiting to cause trouble. As much as I agree that it is irritating, I can't really blame him.
		
Click to expand...

Well, he shouldn't be saying anything that causes trouble then... You don't see the ref feeling the need to cover his mouth when responding...


----------



## Captainron (Jan 5, 2019)

When the â€œmain eventâ€ is back to back to back netball on Sky sports.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2019)

Captainron said:



			When the â€œmain eventâ€ is back to back to back netball on Sky sports.
		
Click to expand...

You'd look good in a skirt


----------



## Captainron (Jan 5, 2019)

bobmac said:



			You'd look good in a skirt 


Click to expand...

I donâ€™t look good in a skirt. I look awesome


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I donâ€™t look good in a skirt. I look awesome
		
Click to expand...

Anyone else find that a worrying statement.......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 5, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I donâ€™t look good in a skirt. I look awesome
		
Click to expand...

Blue chiffon, off the shoulder number? 

Imurgs got one you can borrow Cam ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Anyone else find that a worrying statement.......

Click to expand...

I bet heâ€™ll still be better looking than the â€œfemalesâ€ on Geordie shaw


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2019)

Dando said:



			I bet heâ€™ll still be better looking than the â€œfemalesâ€ on Geordie shaw
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but that bar's set below ankle height.......

Nearest I can get to Cam camping it up


----------



## Captainron (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤®


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2019)

Ho
Ly
Cr
Ap...

If ever there was a need for brain bleach....


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2019)

Captainron said:



View attachment 26273

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a post that deserves a ban!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 5, 2019)

Mr Alvaro Morata

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081589527142166530
Please somebody take him away

And the other irritation is Sarri for playing him


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Mr Alvaro Morata

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081589527142166530
Please somebody take him away

And the other irritation is Sarri for playing him
		
Click to expand...

 He makes Heskey look good


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 5, 2019)

Captainron said:



View attachment 26273

Click to expand...

Things you do to play from the red tees


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 5, 2019)

Captainron said:



View attachment 26273

Click to expand...

Holy smoke..... I got a twinge then for a second ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			Holy smoke.....* I got a twinge then for a second* ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Thats a full on boner for some ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 5, 2019)

Piers Morgan


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 5, 2019)

Captainron said:



View attachment 26273

Click to expand...

That's in the bank for later ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)

Neil Warnock, is there a manager out there as bitter as him?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2019)

The morons that design modern cars; why is it necessary to have to remove a boot seal & carpet trim to replace a brake light bulb?  Seriously?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Neil Warnock, is there a manager out there as bitter as him?
		
Click to expand...

Horrible,  horrible man


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Get well soon Crow and take it easy. Another that can vouch for the NHS, they do a remarkable job.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Neil Warnock, is there a manager out there as bitter as him?
		
Click to expand...

Not known as Colin w@@ker for nothing.


----------



## richart (Jan 5, 2019)

Captainron said:



View attachment 26273

Click to expand...

Not sure which is more worrying. The photo or four forumers â€˜likingâ€™ the post.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)

richart said:



			Not sure which is more worrying. The photo or four forumers â€˜likingâ€™ the post.

Click to expand...

Must be the crossdressing baldies sticking together ðŸ˜


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Must be the crossdessing baldies sticking together ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Some of us are man enough to carry it off mate.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 5, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The morons that design modern cars; why is it necessary to have to remove a boot seal & carpet trim to replace a brake light bulb?  Seriously?
		
Click to expand...

Imagine you have 5 mins to do before a test. I have had to adapt and only have casing held on by the 2 screws. Much easier. The headlight I canâ€™t do, hands to big. I have to get them changed at a yearly service to minimise the need for changing between services.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats a full on boner for *ME* ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Stu. Itâ€™s ok we understand, Cam is a handsome chap ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2019)

Going to the club Presentation and finding out for the first time in my time as a member they have decided to not give the winner of the big comps donâ€™t get a momentum to take home with them - so got nothing as a keepsake


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Going to the club Presentation and finding out for the first time in my time as a member they have decided to not give the winner of the big comps donâ€™t get a momentum to take home with them - so got nothing as a keepsake
		
Click to expand...

In two minds on this. We get a mini-salver, about 5" diameter tops. Name and comp engraved.

Feels a bit pointless. It's in a drawer somewhere. Waste of money when clubs don't have loads.

The real memento for me is my name on the board.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			In two minds on this. We get a mini-salver, about 5" diameter tops. Name and comp engraved.

Feels a bit pointless. It's in a drawer somewhere. Waste of money when clubs don't have loads.

The real memento for me is my name on the board.
		
Click to expand...

Yep understand that - but then what do you show your kids or family etc. It doesnâ€™t need to be extravagant but just a little keepsake that shows you won something - I won our big scratch KO and itâ€™s shame I wonâ€™t have anything to display to say it. And the Comp entrance fee is part of the funding to pay for it ðŸ‘


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep understand that - but then what do you show your kids or family etc. It doesnâ€™t need to be extravagant but just a little keepsake that shows you won something - I won our big scratch KO and itâ€™s shame I wonâ€™t have anything to display to say it. And the Comp entrance fee is part of the funding to pay for it ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I show them the board when I take them.to social events.

They really enjoy it


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fixed that for you Stu. Itâ€™s ok we understand, Cam is a handsome chap ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve missed the point, Karlâ€™s nickname is orse ..... Iâ€™ll let you work out why *ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚*


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Some of us are man enough to carry it off mate.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah youâ€™re a perfect advert for a bbw ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah youâ€™re a perfect advert for a bbw ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

You're just confused by a man who's chest is bigger than his waist ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			You're just confused by a man who's chest is bigger than his waist ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤­


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Neil Warnock, is there a manager out there as bitter as him?
		
Click to expand...

Just seen his post match interview on SSN. What a bitter, twisted, blinkered idiot that man is


----------



## Slab (Jan 6, 2019)

If you take a chunky divot then naff off downwind on the range/practice area

Don't stand in the middle spraying the guys beside you with grass and soil and act completely unaware


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 6, 2019)

having spent the last week and a half off work[and everything else for that matter] with bloody bronchitis ,thought it was flu to start with but a short hospital stay for tests proved otherwise.


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2019)

Going to the driving range and a guy rocks up in the next bay with a small basket of balls then proceeds to walk out onto the range and collect 2 large basket sizes of balls to use.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 6, 2019)

Dando said:



			Going to the driving range and a guy rocks up in the next bay with a small basket of balls then proceeds to walk out onto the range and collect 2 large basket sizes of balls to use.
		
Click to expand...

he wouldnt have been using them if I had seem him do that.he would have got a right go from me and if he didnt like it then the proprietors would have been told pdq.


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2019)

gemma Collins not falling through the ice on dancing on ice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			having spent the last week and a half off work[and everything else for that matter] with bloody bronchitis ,thought it was flu to start with but a short hospital stay for tests proved otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Not good matey. Hope you're fully fit soon



Dando said:



			Going to the driving range and a guy rocks up in the next bay with a small basket of balls then proceeds to walk out onto the range and collect 2 large basket sizes of balls to use.
		
Click to expand...

I assume the range all had to stop to let him pick them up. I'd have been right on his case and then back into the pro shop to get them to deal with it. What a plank. Shame no-one tried to hit a few "sighters" at him and warn him off


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 6, 2019)

thanks Homer, not been a very happy new year so far mate. going to be missing the works xmas do tomorrow as  well.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 7, 2019)

Golf club official moaning to me at the 30% loss of members over recent years and saying that they have tried everything.

That would be everything except run a junior section.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 7, 2019)

They should also be encouraging more retired people to join and play mid week when most courses are empty.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Golf club official moaning to me at the 30% loss of members over recent years and saying that they have tried everything.

That would be everything except run a junior section.

Click to expand...

Without knowing what it is they have done I tend it find that 'everything' is a selective term. It means more of the same, more of what they believe would attract them, not what is needed to attract new golfers or golfers from a different demographic. I have heard it too many times and when you get them to specify in more detail then you can't help but sigh.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Without knowing what it is they have done I tend it find that 'everything' is a selective term. It means more of the same, more of what they believe would attract them, not what is needed to attract new golfers or golfers from a different demographic. I have heard it too many times and when you get them to specify in more detail then you can't help but sigh.
		
Click to expand...

This club are actually clueless, sitting twiddling their fingers and shaking their heads to any practical advice offered. Those in charge want to keep it as an old pals club. The younger ones are leaving for more active clubs. Trouble is the old pals are getting older and dropping off. I would give them a couple of years five max.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 7, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			They should also be encouraging more retired people to join and play mid week when most courses are empty.
		
Click to expand...

When I am fit enough to play again I'll be staying a nomad... Can't be asked with all the bickering between the different sections within clubs...Seems more prevalent  in golf clubs than others...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2019)

HID got the road fund licence letter today on her car.....all of 20 quid.
That's not the irrigation...

Surely it's costing in the region of 20 quid to print and send the letter and then process the payment and update records......


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			HID got the road fund licence letter today on her car.....all of 20 quid.
That's not the irrigation...

Surely it's costing in the region of 20 quid to print and send the letter and then process the payment and update records......
		
Click to expand...

I am sure my 102.37 per month is making up any short fall.


----------



## Slime (Jan 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			HID got the road fund licence letter today on her car.....all of 20 quid.
That's not the* irrigation.*..

Surely it's costing in the region of 20 quid to print and send the letter and then process the payment and update records......
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't you have started a Random Irrigations of the Day thread?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2019)

Having played really well for the Christmas period, coming 3rd in our new years comp on Saturday and missing out by a single point in the roll up yesterday I decided to hit the range and try and work out why last weekend the irons were going left. Somewhere I entered shanksville, population ME. Not happy. Tried pitching and were shanking those. Mega annoyed but going to trust what has been happening and go out in the comp on Saturday and forget tonight happened


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Shouldn't you have started a Random Irrigations of the Day thread?  

Click to expand...

Well, it did rain here today...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 7, 2019)

People altering the name of months to promote some kind of stupid event. I give you Dryanuary, Fanuary, Veganuary, Stoptober and Movember as examples. Just stop it, please.


----------



## Slime (Jan 7, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			People altering the name of months to promote some kind of stupid event. I give you Dryanuary, Fanuary, Veganuary, Stoptober and Movember as examples. Just stop it, please.
		
Click to expand...

What the hell is Fanuary?  My mind is being boggled because it couldn't possibly be what I'm imagining!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			What the hell is Fanuary?  My mind is being boggled because it couldn't possibly be what I'm imagining!
		
Click to expand...

I refer the honourable gentleman to thread that Tashyboy started......

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/happy-fanuary.99979/


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 8, 2019)

I still can't believe we have a month named after our appalling Prime Minister.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 8, 2019)

Work contacts who apparently can't read. Or at best only skim your email before replying to ask you something you've already told them.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 8, 2019)

Folk, in hospital waiting rooms, who think NO PHONE ZONE doesn't apply to them...

And, being advised, by the consultant, not to get my hopes up too high about getting to play this summer...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Folk, in hospital waiting rooms, who think NO PHONE ZONE doesn't apply to them...

And, being advised, by the consultant, not to get my hopes up too high about getting to play this summer...
		
Click to expand...

I have very short shrift with this sort of rudeness and tend to kick up a fuss especially if they are being particularly loud.


----------



## Slab (Jan 9, 2019)

Folk who just spit out their gum right where others will be walking and now its stuck to the sole of my nice clean trainers


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 9, 2019)

Slab said:



			Folk who just spit out their gum right where others will be walking and now its stuck to the sole of my nice clean trainers 

Click to expand...

WD40 will break it down and allow it to be easily removed


----------



## Slab (Jan 9, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			WD40 will break it down and allow it to be easily removed

Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll give it a go... that reminds me of another irritation, loaning out my can of WD40 a few weeks ago and not getting it back yet!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have very short shrift with this sort of rudeness and tend to kick up a fuss especially if they are being particularly loud.
		
Click to expand...

I am currently reserving my strongest displays of angst for motorists lacking in patience...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I am currently reserving my strongest displays of angst for motorists lacking in patience...
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. At the bottom of the M1 is a roundabout. 3 lanes approach it. The left lane goes left, onto the North Circ. The other two lanes go to the roundabout, with the assumption that the right hand lane goes either right onto the North Circ, or North on the A5.
So why was the idiot in the left lane then trying to turn right, and the idiot in the right lane trying to turn left. They have had miles to select the correct lane.

To be fair, random irritations, Staples Corner. Particularly at 5.00 at night. It's a mess of poor and dangerous driving.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 9, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Indeed. At the bottom of the M1 is a roundabout. 3 lanes approach it. The left lane goes left, onto the North Circ. The other two lanes go to the roundabout, with the assumption that the right hand lane goes either right onto the North Circ, or North on the A5.
So why was the idiot in the left lane then trying to turn right, and the idiot in the right lane trying to turn left. They have had miles to select the correct lane.

To be fair, random irritations, Staples Corner. Particularly at 5.00 at night. It's a mess of poor and dangerous driving.
		
Click to expand...

The Police should be able to pull these idiots over and have them take a lesson on this. Roundabouts are very dangerous places.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2019)

Middle aged (and older) men "rocking up" in things. I guess they "smashed it" at the same time ðŸ¤¢


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 9, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Indeed. At the bottom of the M1 is a roundabout. 3 lanes approach it. The left lane goes left, onto the North Circ. The other two lanes go to the roundabout, with the assumption that the right hand lane goes either right onto the North Circ, or North on the A5.
So why was the idiot in the left lane then trying to turn right, and the idiot in the right lane trying to turn left. They have had miles to select the correct lane.

To be fair, random irritations, Staples Corner. Particularly at 5.00 at night. It's a mess of poor and dangerous driving.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking more from a pedestrians viewpoint (and one currently using crutches)... Even using a zebra crossing is fraught with danger...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Middle aged (and older) men "rocking up" in things. I guess they "smashed it" at the same time ðŸ¤¢
		
Click to expand...

Well, no longer wearing jeans was doable... Changing my vernacular might prove a tad more difficult...


----------



## shortgame (Jan 9, 2019)

I like to rock up and gaming my new weapons, smash itðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## DRW (Jan 9, 2019)

Car insurance for teenagers, its eye watering levels


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2019)

shortgame said:



			I like to rock up and gaming my new weapons, smash itðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Innit.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2019)

DRW said:



			Car insurance for teenagers, its eye watering levels

Click to expand...

Sadly, this is because the statistics show they have a lot of accidents, and cost a lot of money. Yours may be careful drivers, but many are not. I certainly wasn't.


----------



## Slime (Jan 9, 2019)

Dentists.
Ow, ow, ow, ow, ow!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Middle aged (and older) men "rocking up" in things. I guess they "smashed it" at the same time ðŸ¤¢
		
Click to expand...

Oi Kiddo , watch it,


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Getting a rollicking from the misses for doing nothing,  I'm retire FFS


----------



## cookelad (Jan 10, 2019)

SAGE X3, it's a bit like they've looked at previous versions of the software and thought it's a little too user friendly, and the only training on it we get is in-house (well in Germany) from someone else who hasn't been trained by a proper X3 expert.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 10, 2019)

Anyone who refers to you, yours or any group as â€œguysâ€.....


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 10, 2019)

cookelad said:



			SAGE X3, it's a bit like they've looked at previous versions of the software and thought it's a little too user friendly, and the only training on it we get is in-house (well in Germany) from someone else who hasn't been trained by a proper X3 expert.
		
Click to expand...

I've used SAGE once. It's awful.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 10, 2019)

And speaking of software. 

Companies that use utterly useless software. I have yet to work ANYWHERE that uses a bought in package that is any use for the purpose it was bought. Luckilly I've only got a few more working years to go.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Anyone who refers to you, yours or any group as â€œguysâ€.....
		
Click to expand...

Didn't expect this feminist nonsense from you.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Didn't expect this feminist nonsense from you. 

Click to expand...

It's not, it's "Friends" talk


----------



## Dando (Jan 10, 2019)

being half way across a zebra crossing and almost getting flattened by a tosser driving a white van.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Didn't expect this feminist nonsense from you. 

Click to expand...

What a load of ballcocks. My wife uses the term when talking about her (95%female) team she is responsible for, and I hate it. Just as when retail staff or restaurant staff use the word. 
My name isn't Guy, I'm not stuffed full of old clothes or newpaper.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			My name isn't Guy, I'm not stuffed full of old clothes or newpaper.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm...easy mistake to make though Guy.....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Mmm...easy mistake to make though Guy.....

Click to expand...

I said newpapers, not lard


----------



## IainP (Jan 10, 2019)

The numpty who sat down near me in an airport eatery and uttered loudly 12 consecutive "can I get...".
Yup indecisive also.


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2019)

Worm casts .......................... there are billions of them.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			Worm casts .......................... there are billions of them.
		
Click to expand...

This was mentioned in our clubs weekly newsletter  today, there is a ban on the chemicals previously used to control worm casts, which is a bit of a pain
At home I sweep them off the grass when frozen, otherwise they just spread out and make an almighty mess .


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			Worm casts .......................... there are billions of them.
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			This was mentioned in our clubs weekly newsletter  today, there is a ban on the chemicals previously used to control worm casts, which is a bit of a pain
At home I sweep them off the grass when frozen, otherwise they just spread out and make an almighty mess .
		
Click to expand...

They're fantastic when you're on winter rules and have preferred lies. Much easier hit driver off the fairway if you've put your ball on top of a worm cast.


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



*This was mentioned in our clubs weekly newsletter  today, there is a ban on the chemicals previously used to control worm casts*, which is a bit of a pain
At home I sweep them off the grass when frozen, otherwise they just spread out and make an almighty mess .
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same for us.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2019)

Imurg had some time to kill so went to the range..
There's 3 old guys there having a laugh and hitting balls and generally having a good time.
I set up a bit further down and start beating balls.
Every few seconds I hear " nice one Bill, that's gone 250" or similar.
Now I'm not being ageist but if you added them all together they'd struggle to get to 250 so I had a break and watched them
Bill hit another nice one and I watched it fly and fall. " That was easy 250 again Bill".......
Er....no it wasn't - it pitched close to a flag that I know is 165 away because I Lasered it.....
I started chuckling to myself and got back to my bucket.
They kept on virtually doubling the distances they were hitting and I was struggling to contain myself.
The irritation is that I started shanking every ball because I was trying to keep the laughter in....
Still, they were happy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Imurg had some time to kill so went to the range..
There's 3 old guys there having a laugh and hitting balls and generally having a good time.
I set up a bit further down and start beating balls.
Every few seconds I hear " nice one Bill, that's gone 250" or similar.
Now I'm not being ageist but if you added them all together they'd struggle to get to 250 so I had a break and watched them
Bill hit another nice one and I watched it fly and fall. " That was easy 250 again Bill".......
Er....no it wasn't - it pitched close to a flag that I know is 165 away because I Lasered it.....
I started chuckling to myself and got back to my bucket.
They kept on virtually doubling the distances they were hitting and I was struggling to contain myself.
The irritation is that I started shanking every ball because I was trying to keep the laughter in....
Still, they were happy

Click to expand...

Did you have to put the range into the Sat Nav to find it?


----------



## richart (Jan 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Imurg had some time to kill so went to the range..




That defeat to Phil has obviously got you worried.

Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2019)

Tune in about 12.30 tomorrow and see how many points he has to offer then......


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did you have to put the range into the Sat Nav to find it?
		
Click to expand...

I expect he had to get a pupil to show him, as part of a lessonðŸ˜±


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I expect he had to get a pupil to show him, as part of a lessonðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

Oooh.....harsh.....
It's actually where I first started playing so I could get there blindfolded...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 11, 2019)

I've heard you putt there like you're blindfolded too


----------



## User2021 (Jan 11, 2019)

Couriers


----------



## Imurg (Jan 11, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I've heard you putt there like you're blindfolded too  

Click to expand...

That's why I don't hear the ball hitting the bottom of the cup....
Either that or the course closed about 5 years ago..


----------



## Dando (Jan 11, 2019)

people who say they wont post on certain threads then carry on posting the same drivel on said thread but think that by adding a smilie it makes it ok!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 11, 2019)

Dando said:



			people who say they wont post on certain threads then carry on posting the same drivel on said thread but think that by adding a smilie it makes it ok!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜€


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 11, 2019)

little scrotes who get caught not using  a mat from the fairway on more than one occasion complaining the person who reported them was rude to them


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 11, 2019)

A-holes who think it is OK to ignore a massive "No Chipping" sign next to a putting green and then start hitting flop shots instead.    Once we are out of Europe, we will be able to hunt these people down with dogs.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 11, 2019)

I've just been glaringly obviously chatted up at the gym by the kids swimming coach. Young, athletic, blonde.... 

so what's the irritation you may ask?

Well, I'm really not sure that HE is my type ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 11, 2019)

Coming back from liverpool, making great time. There was an accident on a single lane stretch of the a69 between Carlisle and Newcastle. The police closed the road and started redirecting traffic down a b road. Problem was both east and west bound traffic were sent along the same b road. The road was frequently only 1 car width wide and entirely unsuitable for the hgv's  also sent down the same road. Cue significant jams and very stressed lorry drivers getting stuck.

Tough for the police but if they are going to redirect then look at a map to see where they are sending people. Send east bound down one road and west the other.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2019)

Dando said:



			people who say they wont post on certain threads then carry on posting the same drivel on said thread but think that by adding a smilie it makes it ok!
		
Click to expand...

Also people who say â€œwelcome to my ignore listâ€ 

But donâ€™t actually add you to their ignore listðŸ˜«

Drama queen.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 11, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			I've just been glaringly obviously chatted up at the gym by the kids swimming coach. Young, athletic, blonde....

so what's the irritation you may ask?

Well, I'm really not sure that HE is my type ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Lol that made  me laugh


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 11, 2019)

A broken right hand ðŸ™


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			A broken right hand ðŸ™
		
Click to expand...

Bugger. Hope it heals quick La


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			A broken right hand ðŸ™
		
Click to expand...

Can you play the violin with your left? 

Bantz ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			A broken right hand ðŸ™
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear mate. Hope it doesnâ€™t take too long. Did the kids find you nicking their sweetsðŸ˜±


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			little scrotes who get caught not using  a mat from the fairway on more than one occasion complaining the person who reported them was rude to them

Click to expand...

Mats just been introduced today at our place so a new experience for me. Irritating that I've carried a half set for weeks to protect the course yet tomorrow it will be rammed with 4 balls of younger guys with a full cart bag and electric trolley. Wish the club had the courage to stick a trolley ban on rather than resort to mats - will be interesting to see who does and doesn't comply to them!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			A broken right hand ðŸ™
		
Click to expand...

How did you manage that?


----------



## Slime (Jan 11, 2019)

People mocking Andy Murray because he cried ................................ obviously they just don't get it!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 11, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Mats just been introduced today at our place so a new experience for me. Irritating that I've carried a half set for weeks to protect the course yet tomorrow it will be rammed with 4 balls of younger guys with a full cart bag and electric trolley. Wish the club had the courage to stick a trolley ban on rather than resort to mats - will be interesting to see who does and doesn't comply to them!
		
Click to expand...

I've recently started to feel very guilty about not carrying in winter.

Have remedied last few times I've played.

Always find it refreshingly liberating


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Coming back from liverpool, making great time. There was an accident on a single lane stretch of the a69 between Carlisle and Newcastle. The police closed the road and started redirecting traffic down a b road. Problem was both east and west bound traffic were sent along the same b road. The road was frequently only 1 car width wide and entirely unsuitable for the hgv's  also sent down the same road. Cue significant jams and very stressed lorry drivers getting stuck.

Tough for the police but if they are going to redirect then look at a map to see where they are sending people. Send east bound down one road and west the other.
		
Click to expand...

I got stuck in the same mess, after 30 minutes of not moving on that really narrow road and realising what was going off, I turned around and took a detour which brought me (us actually as there was a convoy by this time ðŸ˜) out in the A69 after the closure.
How long did it take to get along that stupid little road?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I got stuck in the same mess, after 30 minutes of not moving on that really narrow road and realising what was going off, I turned around and took a detour which brought me (us actually as there was a convoy by this time ðŸ˜) out in the A69 after the closure.
How long did it take to get along that stupid little road?
		
Click to expand...

It took an hour and was pretty darned stressful. We were behind a big hgv who eventually had to park on the side of the road, a rare grassy area. The grass will be trashed as will the hedge he had to take out to create space to pass him. I felt for the bloke and had to admire his skill in taking turns and reversing in sections that were tight for a standard car.

A single track road, 1 hgv v 1 hgv, endless cars behind each. Repeat every few hundred metres. Horrible.

I would rather have waited,  not moving, on the A69 than taken the diversion but we weren't given the option. If I ever have that situation again I'd turn on the 69 and take an entirely different route. I'm never going on that B road again


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Lol that made  me laugh
		
Click to expand...

My wife found it hilarious ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Jan 12, 2019)

My dog getting hold of and eating my step daughters friends sleeping tablets and anti depressants leading to a trip to the emergency vet last night.


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			My dog getting hold of and eating my step daughters friends sleeping tablets and anti depressants leading to a trip to the emergency vet last night.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, I hope everything worked out okay.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			My dog getting hold of and eating my step daughters friends sleeping tablets and anti depressants leading to a trip to the emergency vet last night.
		
Click to expand...

I hope the dog is doing ok now. 

However, that sounds like one seriously interesting night. Uppers and Downers working against one another. I'm almost jealous.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 12, 2019)

On the town Facebook page someone asked if the local carphone warehouse had closed , I was the first to reply and said yes it closed before Xmas , as did the other local one in Amersham, nearest stores are now Berkhamsted, Hemel Hempstead, High Wycombe or Aylesbury.

Job done

Now there are loads of other comments saying exactly the same thing, why?, whatâ€™s the point, donâ€™t these people read the previous replies ?
Off to buy more yoghurt to knit ðŸ¤ª


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2019)

Both local closed before Xmas so nearest ones are Berkhamstead, Hemel Hempstead, High Wycombe or Aylesbury..


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2019)

I'd heard it closed in December, as did the Amersham store.
Berkhamsted, Hemel Hempstead, High Wycombe and Aylesbury are now your nearest stores. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'd heard it closed in December, as did the Amersham store.
Berkhamsted, Hemel Hempstead, High Wycombe and Aylesbury are now your nearest stores.
Hope this helps. 

Click to expand...

I'll learn my lesson one day


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 12, 2019)

Selling an item on ebay with a shelf value of Â£600 for Â£425 and someone asks if I will take Â£300 for it... 

Some folk have no shame.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 12, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Selling an item on ebay with a shelf value of Â£600 for Â£425 and someone asks if I will take Â£300 for it...

Some folk have no shame.
		
Click to expand...

Chancers, I wouldn't sell it to them now, whatever price they offered. I'll give you Â£305 lol


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 12, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			I hope the dog is doing ok now.

However, that sounds like one seriously interesting night. Uppers and Downers working against one another. I'm almost jealous.
		
Click to expand...

Antidepressants are basically downers when first used.  So itâ€™s two downers.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Antidepressants are basically downers when first used.  So itâ€™s two downers.
		
Click to expand...

Every day is a school day ðŸ‘

Still, sounds like an interesting night.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			My dog getting hold of and eating my step daughters friends sleeping tablets and anti depressants leading to a trip to the emergency vet last night.
		
Click to expand...

Our dog did much the same years ago, she was fine after an injection from the emergency vet that made her sick,  it worked within 10 minutes. best of luck.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 12, 2019)

Someone stole all my anti-depressant tables.  If they're reading this, then I hope they're feeling really pleased with themselves.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2019)

Fulham (again) and the shanks


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 12, 2019)

Rupert rolling in human excrement again , he effing stinks still , he's been boxed down,summer in the canal 4 times, then had two swims in the ness, shampooed scrubbed and hosed againðŸ˜£ but you can still smell it on him .... Th e little shite


----------



## Dando (Jan 12, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			I hope the dog is doing ok now.
However, that sounds like one seriously interesting
		
Click to expand...




williamalex1 said:



			Our dog did much the same years ago, she was fine after an injection from the emergency vet that made her sick,  it worked within 10 minutes. best of luck.

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what my dog had and heâ€™s been ok today


----------



## Dando (Jan 15, 2019)

Sadiq Khan


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 15, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I'll learn my lesson one day 

Click to expand...

There isn't long enough...


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 16, 2019)

People (drivers) who don't know how round a bouts work.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2019)

R2 keep playing Robbie Williams new record, his audtion for a cruise ship contract. He has covered the Tears for Fears song, Everybody Wants to Rule the World. Fabulous song that he has made so dull and cheesy that it's offensive.


----------



## Dando (Jan 16, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			People (drivers) who don't know how round a bouts work.
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to say the same after an Audi driver decided he was turning right from the left hand lane and clearly didn't get indiators as an optional extra and almost took the front of my car off


----------



## Dando (Jan 16, 2019)

the smug soap dodger being interviewed on sky news saying the only option is to stay in the EU


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			I was just about to say the same after an Audi driver decided he was turning right from the left hand lane and clearly didn't get indiators as an optional extra and almost took the front of my car off
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to my world....I'm a 5 or 6 times a day kinda guy...
Invisibility cloak on full power this week.


----------



## Dando (Jan 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Welcome to my world....I'm a 5 or 6 times a day kinda guy...
Invisibility cloak on full power this week.
		
Click to expand...

you don't look the type to cut people up on roundabouts


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			you don't look the type to cut people up on roundabouts
		
Click to expand...

Don't tempt me


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Don't tempt me

Click to expand...

Can you tell me WHERE in the highway code it states what lanes should actually be used on roundabouts. I was taught  [ 55 years ago ] to use the left lane for the 1st 2 exits only, the righthand lane for all other exits.
I still treat roundabouts that way but more and more other drivers whiz all the way round in the left lane.
What do you teach your pupils, and what does it actually state the in the H/C.?.

Ooops  edit- I found it H/C Rule 185


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			R2 keep playing Robbie Williams new record, his audtion for a cruise ship contract. He has covered the Tears for Fears song, Everybody Wants to Rule the World. Fabulous song that he has made so dull and cheesy that it's offensive.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
Itâ€™s a great song that shouldâ€™ve been left well alone..  Especially by someone with a Vic Reeves club singer style voice.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 16, 2019)

People who don't realise that there are two different types of Highway Code.  One for normal drivers and one for BMW/Audi drivers.    The amount of complaints I hear from people who simply do not realise that those two types of car drivers can do anything they want just amazes me.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Selling an item on ebay with a shelf value of Â£600 for Â£425 and someone asks if I will take Â£300 for it...

Some folk have no shame.
		
Click to expand...

On a similar note, but perhaps the reverse of this, I was looking to buy a boot-cleaning tool, on the official website the postage is Â£4 which I couldn't see any reason for, so I looked for the same item on Ebay to try and get it cheaper. Turns out the people of Ebay managed to bid to a higher amount than it actually costs brand new. How thick are these people? Impossible to get a bargain with so many thickos ruining it like that.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			On a similar note, but perhaps the reverse of this, I was looking to buy a boot-cleaning tool, on the official website the postage is Â£4 which I couldn't see any reason for, so I looked for the same item on Ebay to try and get it cheaper. Turns out the people of Ebay managed to bid to a higher amount than it actually costs brand new. How thick are these people? Impossible to get a bargain with so many thickos ruining it like that. 

Click to expand...

Boot buddy? have you got one yet? Mine is on order for my lad! The videos make it look amazing!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Boot buddy? have you got one yet? Mine is on order for my lad! The videos make it look amazing!!
		
Click to expand...

That's the one mate. No I ended up ordering it from their website, on Saturday, but apparently they haven't even posted it yet as I haven't received any tracking info. Bit disappointed in that, but yeah, it looks just the ticket to do my footy boots, golf shoes and probably the trolley as well in quick time. One guy on Facebook said he even cleans his clubs with it, reckons the brush is stiff enough to do the grooves nicely!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Boot buddy? have you got one yet? Mine is on order for my lad! The videos make it look amazing!!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, I needs me one of them.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's the one mate. No I ended up ordering it from their website, on Saturday, but apparently they haven't even posted it yet as I haven't received any tracking info. Bit disappointed in that, but yeah, it looks just the ticket to do my footy boots, golf shoes and probably the trolley as well in quick time. One guy on Facebook said he even cleans his clubs with it, reckons the brush is stiff enough to do the grooves nicely!
		
Click to expand...

Don't expect it any time soon, i ordered mine on the 6th Jan and its still not here. Have had a confirmation it has shipped yesterday and to allow 5-7 days. Glad i spent that 4 quid on delivery now!! 

In their defense, they sold out before xmas, i think demand has been mental!

Cant wait to try it out though!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's the one mate. No I ended up ordering it from their website, on Saturday, but apparently they haven't even posted it yet as I haven't received any tracking info. Bit disappointed in that, but yeah, it looks just the ticket to do my footy boots, golf shoes and probably the trolley as well in quick time. One guy on Facebook said he even cleans his clubs with it, reckons the brush is stiff enough to do the grooves nicely!
		
Click to expand...

wow that sounds frivolous for you what wrong with a squirt with a hose in the back garden??


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Don't expect it any time soon, i ordered mine on the 6th Jan and its still not here. Have had a confirmation it has shipped yesterday and to allow 5-7 days. Glad i spent that 4 quid on delivery now!!

In their defense, they sold out before xmas, i think demand has been mental!

Cant wait to try it out though!!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, christ. They've emailed me back to say 'your order is due to arrive in the next few days'. But yeah, despite the value being Â£13 + Â£4 delivery, on Ebay people were bidding Â£16 for them, plus Â£3 delivery! Maybe they knew they'd get it quicker that way. I've actually seen some people listing Boot Buddys with a start price of Â£25. That's ambitious, but no doubt some muppet will fall for it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			wow that sounds frivolous for you what wrong with a squirt with a hose in the back garden??
		
Click to expand...

Hose + brush + holding the item means I need three hands! Boot Buddy combines the water and the brush in one.


----------



## badgb21 (Jan 16, 2019)

Just built an outside sink - 2 small brick pillars (one with a hole in for the drain pipe) next to o/s tap and drain, Belfast style sink on top, cold water only feed from o/s tap to a new tap - wall mounted over sink, simple drain pipe to drain - Bingo!
Small bench at side of sink for resting stuff on.
You'll wonder how you ever lived without one after a while!
Can clean shoe and clubs under it easily with tap running low, item in one hand and brush in the other.




Orikoru said:



			Hose + brush + holding the item means I need three hands! Boot Buddy combines the water and the brush in one. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2019)

Just had an email from the club. They're running a rules night.
Now it's great that they're doing this but it's on 31st January.....we've been playing by the new rules for a month, they've had several weekend competitions - surely it's a bit late to find out if people know the new rules...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Don't expect it any time soon, i ordered mine on the 6th Jan and its still not here. Have had a confirmation it has shipped yesterday and to allow 5-7 days. Glad i spent that 4 quid on delivery now!!

In their defense, they sold out before xmas, i think demand has been mental!

Cant wait to try it out though!!
		
Click to expand...

Just got an email saying it's now on the way - the tracking link goes to 'Canada Post'.  I thought they'd be based in the UK...


----------



## shortgame (Jan 16, 2019)

Qwerty said:



			ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
Itâ€™s a great song that shouldâ€™ve been left well alone..  Especially by someone with a Vic Reeves club singer style voice.
		
Click to expand...

C'mon now. Bit harsh on Vic Reeves that ðŸ™‰


----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2019)

Going out for a meal with family members to celebrate a sister's birthday.
A really lovely evening with all going swimmingly well ......................... until the bill arrives.
I say divide it between all of us, except the birthday girl obviously, when suddenly sister No.2 says that's not fair because she didn't drink as much as the others and she didn't have a dessert when two of us did!!
Phone out, calculator app engaged and she works out her bill to the penny and wouldn't contribute to the tip afterwards.
Pathetic performance.
Next time I'll pay for everybody, but it'll be ticket only and I'm the ticket master!!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 16, 2019)

Slime said:



			Going out for a meal with family members to celebrate a sister's birthday.
A really lovely evening with all going swimmingly well ......................... until the bill arrives.
I say divide it between all of us, except the birthday girl obviously, when suddenly sister No.2 says that's not fair because she didn't drink as much as the others and she didn't have a dessert when two of us did!!
Phone out, calculator app engaged and she works out her bill to the penny and wouldn't contribute to the tip afterwards.
Pathetic performance.
Next time I'll pay for everybody, but it'll be ticket only and I'm the ticket master!!
		
Click to expand...

Your family sounds like mine time before  last family meal we went out to both my brother and sister did exactly this even though when they broke it down there bits turned out to cost them more than if we just split it, was that point they then tried to put in the split amount so I said no let's do it your way as you refused. So their plan backfired and we saved money though I put in the top because they're both tight. Then last one we went to I said don't bother splitting it and just paid the lot because it was embarrassing and haven't done a full get together since


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2019)

Slime said:



			Going out for a meal with family members to celebrate a sister's birthday.
A really lovely evening with all going swimmingly well ......................... until the bill arrives.
I say divide it between all of us, except the birthday girl obviously, when suddenly sister No.2 says that's not fair because she didn't drink as much as the others and she didn't have a dessert when two of us did!!
Phone out, calculator app engaged and she works out her bill to the penny and wouldn't contribute to the tip afterwards.
Pathetic performance.
Next time I'll pay for everybody, but it'll be ticket only and I'm the ticket master!!
		
Click to expand...

Had it happen to me and it's frustrating and annoying buy be careful with the ticket master act. I fear that may cause more friction than a wasted 15 minutes arguing the toss over the odd Â£10 a head


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Arrived  home today after work to find a small package on the doormat addressed to me. That's odd I thought as I don't remember ordering anything recently. I excitedly opened it thinking the wife may have bought me a surprise. A surprise it certainly was, a DIY enema kit for my upcoming bowel scan.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Arrived  home today after work to find a small package on the doormat addressed to me. That's odd I thought as I don't remember ordering anything recently. I excitedly opened it thinking the wife may have bought me a surprise. A surprise it certainly was, a DIY enema kit for my upcoming bowel scan. 

Click to expand...

That's , but needs to be done, best of luck mate.
 BTW in Scotland, a home  test kit is sent out every 2 years. Not sure of what the age groups are.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 16, 2019)

Peoples Vote


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Peoples Vote 

Click to expand...

 I thought we already one


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 16, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I thought we already one 

Click to expand...

Me too - aka referendum!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 16, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I thought we already one 

Click to expand...

We did, but too many stupid, old, uneducated and ill-informed racists voted for the wrong option so we need to have another vote to get the right result.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 16, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I thought we already one 

Click to expand...

I thought we already had one
or
I thought we already won?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I thought we already had one
or
I thought we already won?



Click to expand...

best of 3 next.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Just had an email from the club. They're running a rules night.
Now it's great that they're doing this but it's on 31st January.....we've been playing by the new rules for a month, they've had several weekend competitions - surely it's a bit late to find out if people know the new rules...
		
Click to expand...

On a pint of your club arranging a rules night I just got sent an invite to come and attend your rules night through Facebook, pretty sure I'm a not a member there ðŸ˜‚


----------



## IainP (Jan 16, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Peoples Vote 

Click to expand...

Wonder what other kinds of votes there are?
Cyborg maybe


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			On a pint of your club arranging a rules night I just got sent an invite to come and attend your rules night through Facebook, pretty sure I'm a not a member there ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Open to all and sundry apparently......
Jeez, they'll let anyone in the bar these days...even me!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Open to all and sundry apparently......
Jeez, they'll let anyone in the bar these days...even me!
		
Click to expand...

Well if they allow me in clearly the standards are going down... 
I could come and say hello to Mark though and reminisce of days gone by when he had crap hair and a dodgy nickname


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			We did, but too many stupid, old, uneducated and ill-informed racists voted for the wrong option so we need to have another vote to get the right result. 

Click to expand...

In your opinion .


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 17, 2019)

Mark Carney... Totally clueless...

How on earth has he kept his job???


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2019)

Getting blamed for horrendous traffic caused by stop go lights that I didnâ€™t know about outside the hospital so my appointment was delayed and so mrs d is now running late


----------



## Rooter (Jan 17, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Arrived  home today after work to find a small package on the doormat addressed to me. That's odd I thought as I don't remember ordering anything recently. I excitedly opened it thinking the wife may have bought me a surprise. A surprise it certainly was, a DIY enema kit for my upcoming bowel scan. 

Click to expand...

Drop it in a sink full of hot water for a minute before use to warm it up! Trust me!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 17, 2019)

Realising how weak and pathetic I've become over the Christmas and New period, this week my first week back in the gym training and not just working and realising why I shouldn't have taken time off... 

Still gives an idea for new goals for the year and new methods to use to make sure it's all done in the aid of golf.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2019)

Slime said:



			Going out for a meal with family members to celebrate a sister's birthday.
A really lovely evening with all going swimmingly well ......................... until the bill arrives.
I say divide it between all of us, except the birthday girl obviously, when suddenly sister No.2 says that's not fair because she didn't drink as much as the others and she didn't have a dessert when two of us did!!
Phone out, calculator app engaged and she works out her bill to the penny and wouldn't contribute to the tip afterwards.
Pathetic performance.
Next time I'll pay for everybody, but it'll be ticket only and I'm the ticket master!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the wifes sister.

 she comes up stays 3 nights for free, drinks all out booze stays out each night till late, wakes everyone up getting a 3 in the morning on a work night. never once offering to pay for anything, went for a meal with the wife one night, wanted halfers and not pay for any booze or a tip.

easy solution, we don't let her stay anymore, has to stump for a hotel, doesn't like that one bit esp the summer rates when all the hotels are tourist prices


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 17, 2019)

Ok then. 

Listening to people who were born into great wealth, privately educated at the best schools, given great opportunities because of Family and School connections, never had to worry about bills getting paid etc. 

Having to listen to them tell me that they are fighting against the so called "Elite". 

No mate. You are the Elite. You may have a disagreement with another branch of the Elite network, but not a single solitary one of you has any idea what it's like to live from paycheck to paycheck. To have to save for essentials. To have to make a decision as to which essential is most essential. 

You don't represent me. You're a leech who hides wealth, avoids taxes and restricts job opportunities to those who deserve it. 

Ahhhh. I feel better now. And I didn't even say 1 tenth of what I wanted to say ðŸ˜‚


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 17, 2019)

Members who think the directive to use fairway mats doesn't apply to them! I know there's a whole other thread about this but it really, really grates especially as they are usually using an electric trolley and a bag with everything AND the kitchen sink in it!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Members who think the directive to use fairway mats doesn't apply to them! I know there's a whole other thread about this but it really, really grates especially as they are usually using an electric trolley and a bag with everything AND the kitchen sink in it!
		
Click to expand...

have a word with them Amanda


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			have a word with them Amanda

Click to expand...

 At the weekend I said to one guy "you're walking past the mats and you need one" - his reply "I'm going to the putting green first". So yeah right he was walking past the mats to putt and then planned to come back to pick one up. His mates were on the putting green so I said to one of them he needed a mat (directive was only a few days old) and he went and collected his and one for his mate too!!

I don't want to use one but of course will do so. Can't see me enjoying my golf until it's lifted as I feel like the mat police!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



 At the weekend I said to one guy "you're walking past the mats and you need one" - his reply "I'm going to the putting green first". So yeah right he was walking past the mats to putt and then planned to come back to pick one up. His mates were on the putting green so I said to one of them he needed a mat (directive was only a few days old) and he went and collected his and one for his mate too!!

I don't want to use one but of course will do so. Can't see me enjoying my golf until it's lifted as I feel like the mat police!
		
Click to expand...

Like wise, but why should some have to and others think its fine to just ignore


----------



## Wilson (Jan 17, 2019)

People who call, you donâ€™t answer, so they immediately call again - whatâ€™s the purpose? If itâ€™s urgent, leave me a voicemail, if not just hang up and Iâ€™ll call back as soon as I can.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Members who think the directive to use fairway mats doesn't apply to them! I know there's a whole other thread about this but it really, really grates especially as they are usually using an electric trolley and a bag with everything AND the kitchen sink in it!
		
Click to expand...

Set the dogs on them


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2019)

Repairing five or six pitch marks on every green ................................ probably caused by the buggers who complain about the state of the greens!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 17, 2019)

Slime said:



			Repairing five or six pitch marks on every green ................................ probably caused by the buggers who complain about the state of the greens!
		
Click to expand...

Won't have that problem tomorrow.... we'll be lucky to make a mark on the greens at all let alone make a pitchmark and get the pitchfork on the ground...
Supposed to be -2 or 3 T 8am tomorrow..
Sweet


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 17, 2019)

The blanket coverage of the "story" of a 97yr old man who's had a car accident in which he's not hurt in the slightest. This can't possibly be that important. Does anyone actually care? I'd rather have Brexit news!!!!!!!!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 17, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			The blanket coverage of the "story" of a 97yr old man who's had a car accident in which he's not hurt in the slightest. This can't possibly be that important. Does anyone actually care? I'd rather have Brexit news!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m amazed he survived even the smallest knock, he looks like heâ€™s been mummified. I thought heâ€™d turn to dust at the slightest contact


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 17, 2019)

therod said:



			Iâ€™m amazed he survived even the smallest knock, he looks like heâ€™s been mummified. I thought heâ€™d turn to dust at the slightest contact
		
Click to expand...

I think he's using the Queen Mum's leftover potions to keep him alive.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 17, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			The blanket coverage of the "story" of a 97yr old man who's had a car accident in which he's not hurt in the slightest. This can't possibly be that important. Does anyone actually care? I'd rather have Brexit news!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Did he stop to give his and his insurance details?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm somewhat surprised that Richart is allowed to drive at his age let alone the DOE at his!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2019)

The aged one nearly ran me over in Winsor great park 25 years ago. I was amazed he was allowed to drive then, as either his eye sight was awful, or he didn't give a monkeys what was in front of his car.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 17, 2019)

Sarah Ferguson Duchess of York had a go at running me over at Wentworth some years back


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 17, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Sarah Ferguson Duchess of York had a go at running me over at Wentworth some years back
		
Click to expand...

Does that account for one of your titanium hips? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 17, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			That's , but needs to be done, best of luck mate.
BTW in Scotland, a home  test kit is sent out every 2 years. Not sure of what the age groups are.
		
Click to expand...

In dorset it's 55 when they ask if you want the scan. Daft not to.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Does that account for one of your titanium hips? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


She probably would be more likely to cause the yips than the hips !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Sarah Ferguson Duchess of York had a go at running me over at Wentworth some years back
		
Click to expand...

My sister in law use to work for the Duchess of York and her poor driving was legendary amongst the household staff including things live reversing into a five foot concrete statue, driving off with the passenger open and smashing it on a wall and slipping over when getting out of the car on one occasion and revealing all of tomorrows washing to all and sundry in the courtyard and storming off in a hue to match her hair


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2019)

I appreciate the media love to suck up to royalty but they seem to be forgetting that 2 other people were hurt in this crash. I don't want, or need, to know their names or know anything about them. I do think an acknowledgement that they were hurt and how they are doing rather than ignoring them wouldn't be out of order though.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 18, 2019)

Carlos Ramos ðŸ˜ ðŸ‘Ž...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2019)

Things going missing in the bloody house. Used to have two tape measures I'm sure, but when I need one it's nowhere. That's the wife hiding things away no doubt. Or there's a black hole in one of the cupboards we don't know about.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Sarah Ferguson Duchess of York had a go at running me over at Wentworth some years back
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t fault her judgement ðŸ‘


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Canâ€™t fault her judgement ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


Can't fault her judgement ?? She married Prince Andrew for Gods sake!!!!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Things going missing in the bloody house. Used to have two tape measures I'm sure, but when I need one it's nowhere. That's the wife hiding things away no doubt. Or there's a black hole in one of the cupboards we don't know about.
		
Click to expand...

You never leave your tools around for someone else to use. Itâ€™s your fault if you havenâ€™t bothered to put it/them away


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Can't fault her judgement ?? She married Prince Andrew for Gods sake!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I bet youâ€™ve got one of her mixers/blenders too


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You never leave your tools around for someone else to use. Itâ€™s your fault if you havenâ€™t bothered to put it/them away

Click to expand...

I always put the tape measure back in the drawer, it's her who uses it then makes it disappear into thin air!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I always put the tape measure back in the drawer, it's her who uses it then makes it disappear into thin air!
		
Click to expand...

Whoâ€™s is it ?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Whoâ€™s is it ?
		
Click to expand...

Eh? Ours!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Eh? Ours!
		
Click to expand...

My tools are mine......no one else touches them. We dont have communial tools. I may let he wife borrow a tape measure, but return is strictly enforced


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2019)

My internet service provider not allowing me to send a suspected phishing e-mail to Apple because it suspects it contains spam...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 19, 2019)

Members who totally ignore roped-off areas near greens, pull up the ropes to take their trolleys through and then leave the posts on the ground.  And who then get the hump when you ask them what they are doing?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 19, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			In dorset it's 55 when they ask if you want the scan. Daft not to.
		
Click to expand...

60 in Essex as a relative of my wife's found to his great disadvantage.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 19, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Members who totally ignore roped-off areas near greens, pull up the ropes to take their trolleys through and then leave the posts on the ground.  And who then get the hump when you ask them what they are doing?
		
Click to expand...

There is an old greenkeeping saying...â€¦â€¦..Shortest possible route, least line of resistance,
I have watched members of all types think that rules do not apply to them.

I was once playing with a council officer in charge of four courses who totally ignored a sign not to take a short cut in front of a green to get to the next tee. When I pulled him up on it he said  'och everybody just ignores that sign'.


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I'm somewhat surprised that Richart is allowed to drive at his age let alone the DOE at his!!
		
Click to expand...

 Without SatNav I would probably never find my way home. If Mrs H deletes â€˜home addressâ€™ off the system I will know where I stand.

At least you qualify for a bus pass Chris, so donâ€™t really need a car.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 19, 2019)

richart said:



			Without SatNav I would probably never find my way home. If Mrs H deletes â€˜home addressâ€™ off the system I will know where I stand.

At least you qualify for a bus pass Chris, so donâ€™t really need a car.

Click to expand...

He might have trouble getting his clubs on the bus ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2019)

The garbage posted by some of the "experts" in the football thread that completely ruins it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He might have trouble getting his clubs on the bus ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

He'll probably dump them in a bin first!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 19, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He might have trouble getting his clubs on the bus ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Kent Buses are quite big with extra room at the front for luggage and older people.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 20, 2019)

People who use the alternative time format
eg

06.00pm

Make up your mind.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 20, 2019)

bobmac said:



			People who use the alternative time format
eg

06.00pm

Make up your mind.
		
Click to expand...

Agree strongly with this. I once had a boss who tried to stop me using 24hr clock times as he struggled to understand them. That debate went on for months.......


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 20, 2019)

bloody bronchitis still hanging around. I have had this since 28th dec and it is keeping me off the course dammit.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2019)

Got the fixture list for the forthcoming season on Friday...
Last year we had.........6 qualifiers open to us as 5 day members. More if we joined the Seniors but they play on Tuesdays, don't start until 9.30 and with golf and apres golf it would take most of a working day. So that doesn't suit any of us.
This year we have......5.
May to September. All stablefords. We haven't played a Medal in 2 1/2 years.
Apparently there is no desire or will to increase the number of qualifiers for 5 day members.
Right.........
So, I suppose, we will will just load up with Supplementary cards - cheaper too!
Not overly impressed but what can you do......?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Got the fixture list for the forthcoming season on Friday...
Last year we had.........6 qualifiers open to us as 5 day members. More if we joined the Seniors but they play on Tuesdays, don't start until 9.30 and with golf and apres golf it would take most of a working day. So that doesn't suit any of us.
This year we have......5.
May to September. All stablefords. We haven't played a Medal in 2 1/2 years.
Apparently there is no desire or will to increase the number of qualifiers for 5 day members.
Right.........
So, I suppose, we will will just load up with Supplementary cards - cheaper too!
Not overly impressed but what can you do......?
		
Click to expand...

Play at weekends?? Join a different club? Sounds like you arenâ€™t being catered for, but itâ€™s all change in 2020 anyway


----------



## shortgame (Jan 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Got the fixture list for the forthcoming season on Friday...
Last year we had.........6 qualifiers open to us as 5 day members. More if we joined the Seniors but they play on Tuesdays, don't start until 9.30 and with golf and apres golf it would take most of a working day. So that doesn't suit any of us.
This year we have......5.
May to September. All stablefords. We haven't played a Medal in 2 1/2 years.
Apparently there is no desire or will to increase the number of qualifiers for 5 day members.
Right.........
So, I suppose, we will will just load up with Supplementary cards - cheaper too!
Not overly impressed but what can you do......?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds far from ideal, are there are better deals available locally?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2019)

shortgame said:



			Sounds far from ideal, are there are better deals available locally?
		
Click to expand...

We are the pretty much the same - one midweek Comp a month from March to November and one extra in September - havenâ€™t had the desire or the space to have many more.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2019)

therod said:



			Play at weekends?? Join a different club? Sounds like you arenâ€™t being catered for, but itâ€™s all change in 2020 anyway
		
Click to expand...

Weekends are a pain - too many things going on and I do a fair bit of work on weekends.


shortgame said:



			Sounds far from ideal, are there are better deals available locally?
		
Click to expand...

Took us a while to find this one when we left the last one. Most other clubs are another step up with subs and joining fees.

To be honest, as long as we can get Supps in, we can play when we want and get some nosh afterwards we're fine....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Got the fixture list for the forthcoming season on Friday...
Last year we had.........6 qualifiers open to us as 5 day members. More if we joined the Seniors but they play on Tuesdays, don't start until 9.30 and with golf and apres golf it would take most of a working day. So that doesn't suit any of us.
This year we have......5.
May to September. All stablefords. We haven't played a Medal in 2 1/2 years.
Apparently there is no desire or will to increase the number of qualifiers for 5 day members.
Right.........
So, I suppose, we will will just load up with Supplementary cards - cheaper too!
Not overly impressed but what can you do......?
		
Click to expand...

Not good but don't understand it from your clubs side. We run a midweek stableford every month (weather permitting) and a midweek medal from March-October which are always well supported. Can you not ask why more aren't put on


----------



## AMcC (Jan 20, 2019)

Went to Tesco today to buy Sunday paper and kitchen roll. Total of Â£5.70. Only had a Â£10 note, didnâ€™t fancy lots of Â£1 coins so put in a Â£1 coin first then the tenner. So result got the fiver out a 20 pence coin and 5 twopence co8ns instead of a 10 p coin!,,!!!!  As you can tell I was easily upset today ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (Jan 20, 2019)

Gemma Collins.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Gemma Collins.....
		
Click to expand...

Talentless diva


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2019)

AMcC said:



			Went to Tesco today to buy Sunday paper and kitchen roll. Total of Â£5.70. Only had a Â£10 note, didnâ€™t fancy lots of Â£1 coins so put in a Â£1 coin first then the tenner. So result got the fiver out a 20 pence coin and 5 twopence co8ns instead of a 10 p coin!,,!!!!  As you can tell I was easily upset today ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Contactless is your friend. Never need to bother with the hassle of change now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Contactless is your friend. Never need to bother with the hassle of change now.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Nothing worse than a pocket full of shrapnel so I use the card as much as possible


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. Nothing worse than a pocket full of shrapnel so I use the card as much as possible
		
Click to expand...

Even the pubs I go into, rare to be honest, are happier for contactless payment than cash, even if for 1 pint. Less chance of the till not being correct,  less security risk, less opportunity for fiddling by staff, quicker to pay and get to the next customer. I have an emergency Â£10 in my wallet just in case but that lasts up to a month at a time now. Any change goes into the car parking draw in my car. I never carry coins in my pocket or wallet now.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Even the pubs I go into, rare to be honest, are happier for contactless payment than cash, even if for 1 pint. Less chance of the till not being correct,  less security risk, less opportunity for fiddling by staff, quicker to pay and get to the next customer. I have an emergency Â£10 in my wallet just in case but that lasts up to a month at a time now. Any change goes into the car parking draw in my car. I never carry coins in my pocket or wallet now.
		
Click to expand...

On a similar vein. We were returning a pair of boots today to House of Frasers in Glasgow. We bought them with cash for our daughter last weekend and they didnâ€™t fit, so were  going back today. They were about give us the cash back but the till didnâ€™t have enough cash in it and we needed to cross the store to the one that had â€œthe floatâ€. That probably emphasises how much cards are used now


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 20, 2019)

Anthony Joshua


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Anthony Joshua
		
Click to expand...

I quite like him. He seems genuine.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 20, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I quite like him. He seems genuine.
		
Click to expand...

I think he seems sleazy. 

But the random irritation is him dodging opponents.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I think he seems sleazy.

But the random irritation is him dodging opponents.
		
Click to expand...

Like who?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Like who?
		
Click to expand...

Fury


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fury
		
Click to expand...

Must have missed that, whatâ€™s happened?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Set my recorder late last night for the Manny Pacquiao fight due around 4.30 am, looking forward to watch it lunch time today.
 Turns on my lap 10 am to google something, and up pops the feken result on the screen. . 
After a few swear words, I laughed when I remembered " The Likely Lads " football episode.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 20, 2019)

Mayweather has again turned down a fight with the paq man.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Mayweather has again turned down a fight with the paq man.
		
Click to expand...

Quite right too, at 42 why risk his perfect undefeated Pro record , not as if he needs the money.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. Nothing worse than a pocket full of shrapnel so I use the card as much as possible
		
Click to expand...

Nothing worse. Not a single thing. Nope. There is no conceivable situation in the entire world that could be worse than having spare change. Nada.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 21, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Mayweather has again turned down a fight with the paq man.
		
Click to expand...

you do know itâ€™s already happened?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Gemma Collins.....
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know who she was so googled her (other search engines are available) ........
Forum rules prevent me from commenting


----------



## Wolf (Jan 21, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I didn't know who she was so googled her (other search engines are available) ........
Forum rules prevent me from commenting 

Click to expand...

I'm assuming you now share my irritation ðŸ˜‚


----------



## bobmac (Jan 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'm assuming you now share my irritation ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

No comment
Yes


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Nothing worse. Not a single thing. Nope. There is no conceivable situation in the entire world that could be worse than having spare change. Nada.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from a paper cut of course.  A paper cut tops everything.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Apart from a paper cut of course.  A paper cut tops everything.
		
Click to expand...

But does that top a stubbed toe.... We all suddenly become fluent at swearing in several languages after that little toe stub...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			But does that top a stubbed toe.... We all suddenly become fluent at swearing in several languages after that little toe stub...
		
Click to expand...

That comes down to the individual. I see where you are coming from but for me a paper cut beats a stubbed toe, painful though that is . I do accept others may reverse that, it's a close call.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2019)

Hitting your ankle with your putter???

That phrase, either nothing worse or nothing better, is one of my pet hates.....
We almost all use it from time to time but it's such a lazy phrase.

Having said that, there's nothing worse than nailing a certain part of your anatomy to a table.......


----------



## Wolf (Jan 21, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Hitting your ankle with your putter???

That phrase, either nothing worse or nothing better, is one of my pet hates.....
We almost all use it from time to time but it's such a lazy phrase.

Having said that, there's nothing worse than nailing a certain part of your anatomy to a table.......

Click to expand...

Unless your Tony Finau then hitting the ankle with a putter helps greatly put it back in place


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2019)

took Rupert out for a run with my  Mountain bike yesterday, was pretty muddy so stuck my Shimano jacket and longs in the wash  when we got back. lining completely perished in the wash, both garments covered in a fine white dust that was once the waterproof lining of the jacket


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2019)

Serena Williams.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2019)

Once again the entire town becomes a car park due to roadworks on one road....
Can't get off my estate at the moment.
Good job I've  got nothing planned....like work or something......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2019)

Having to go through our facilities helpdesk for our estates repairs and having raised a ticket number to install a drinking fountain, going direct to the water fountain supplier (as instructed by facilities helpdesk) to be told they have no record of our facilities helpdesk ever raising an order for said fountain despite the helpdesk telling me the job was assigned to the water company on 10th December. All the plumbing etc has been in place since October so the machine just needs to turn up, the lines run through as water will have been sat there and be stagnant and crack on. Should be so easy but getting the right runaround. My manager is checking the order number with procurement but what should have been a simple job to chase the machine has been an hour of my life on the phone getting nowhere


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 21, 2019)

Slime said:



			Serena Williams.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing is worse than Serena Williams.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 21, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Hitting your ankle with your putter???
		
Click to expand...

did laugh out loud when I read that post, been there on more than one occasion


----------



## AMcC (Jan 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			took Rupert out for a run with my  Mountain bike yesterday, was pretty muddy so stuck my Shimano jacket and longs in the wash  when we got back. lining completely perished in the wash, both garments covered in a fine white dust that was once the waterproof lining of the jacket
		
Click to expand...

wrong setting perhaps ?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2019)

AMcC said:



			wrong setting perhaps ?

Click to expand...

nope short wash 30 as per the label, mind you the jacket is 20 years old


----------



## AMcC (Jan 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			nope short wash 30 as per the label, mind you the jacket is 20 years old
		
Click to expand...

it had a good life 

Not like me who set the machine at 90 instead of 40 and proceeded to ruin a good few items of my daughter's clothing, rather expensive mistake


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2019)

AMcC said:



			it had a good life 

Not like me who set the machine at 90 instead of 40 and proceeded to ruin a good few items of my daughter's clothing, rather expensive mistake
		
Click to expand...

it did indeed have a good life, got worn about 3 times


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 21, 2019)

Way more than an irritation...

Arsewipes that feel it's OK to deface memorials dedicated to brave men and women who have given their lives for the freedoms we now enjoy...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2019)

And then the fact that the courts will give him them a slap on the wrist and tell them not to do it again.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 22, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And then the fact that the courts will give him them a slap on the wrist and tell them not to do it again.
		
Click to expand...

More likely will put them on a course that'll show them how to properly apply an undercoat ðŸ˜¤


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 22, 2019)

A key machine at work is not working. We need to remove a roller via screw and allen key. One side wont budge so the machine is down. I sprayed a bit of WD40 on it, left it and tried again + hammer. The allen key bounced out and I gave a full on whack to my little finger, which had been holding the key. My finger is now purple, I feel slightly faint. That is irritating.

A local engineer has come round to help. He is using the end of a spanner to grip the allen key. Doh. Irritating that I didn't think of that rather than a hammer. It's why I'm not an engineer.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A key machine at work is not working. We need to remove a roller via screw and allen key. One side wont budge so the machine is down. I sprayed a bit of WD40 on it, left it and tried again + hammer. The allen key bounced out and I gave a full on whack to my little finger, which had been holding the key. My finger is now purple, I feel slightly faint. That is irritating.

A local engineer has come round to help. He is using the end of a spanner to grip the allen key. Doh. Irritating that I didn't think of that rather than a hammer. It's why I'm not an engineer.
		
Click to expand...

Get some heat on it mate ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2019)

Bloody, sodding, bloody, bloody car insurance bloody companies.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Get some heat on it mate ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

That is experience for you. I went the other way and ran it under the cold water tap for 10 minutes!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 22, 2019)

Waking up to an inch of snow this morning , didn't seem that cold last night.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is experience for you. I went the other way and ran it under the cold water tap for 10 minutes!
		
Click to expand...

Doh! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Piece (Jan 22, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Way more than an irritation...

Arsewipes that feel it's OK to deface memorials dedicated to brave men and women who have given their lives for the freedoms we now enjoy...
		
Click to expand...

Dr Kehinde Andrews


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2019)

had to go out and on return Hemmes had stuck a card though the door saying "left in outbuildings". We have a 5 sheds and a summer house, in none of those. 

left in the dustbin... since when was a bin an outbuilding


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2019)

Piece said:



			Dr Kehinde Andrews
		
Click to expand...

Suggest he goes away and has a long period of reflection before expressing similar thoughts again..


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			had to go out and on return Hemmes had stuck a card though the door saying "left in outbuildings". We have a 5 sheds and a summer house, in none of those.

left in the dustbin... since when was a bin an outbuilding
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to what awaits me when I get home, apparently my parcel was left in the 'rear porch' by the DPD driver. As far as I recall, we don't have a rear porch.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Bloody, sodding, bloody, bloody car insurance bloody companies.....

Click to expand...


You wanna watch it, there's a real so and so of a mod on here and he doesn't like swearing, he'd even ban his own family I'm told ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 22, 2019)

chrisd said:



			You wanna watch it, there's a real so and so of a mod on here and he doesn't like swearing, he'd even ban his own family I'm told ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤
		
Click to expand...

Oh the mirth and irony that would bring, however, I am fair and unfortunately he hasnt gone far enough.......this time


----------



## bobmac (Jan 22, 2019)

chrisd said:



			You wanna watch it, there's a real so and so of a mod on here and he doesn't like swearing, he'd even ban his own family I'm told ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤
		
Click to expand...

Is that why Granny Fragger doesn't post any more?


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm looking forward to what awaits me when I get home, apparently my parcel was left in the 'rear porch' by the DPD driver. As far as I recall, we don't have a rear porch.
		
Click to expand...

Had exactly this yesterday with DPD note said parcel left with neighbour!  What they meant by that is left in back garden propped against wall in pouring rain... 

That alone bad enough but even funnier is the card that said left with neighbour because we don't have any neighbours...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Had exactly this yesterday with DPD note said parcel left with neighbour!  What they meant by that is left in back garden propped against wall in pouring rain...

That alone bad enough but even funnier is the card that said left with neighbour because we don't have any neighbours...
		
Click to expand...

Yea, I think last time they said rear porch they meant in the back garden leaning up against the conservatory. In my 'safe place' instructions I normally say hide it in the side alley (got some other junk there which would conceal it), but he has to walk through that alley to get to the back garden where he left it, so it's obvious nobody reads those 'safe place' instructions they ask you to put in.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 22, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oh the mirth and irony that would bring, however, I am fair and unfortunately he hasnt gone far enough.......this time 

Click to expand...

Any chance of a list of words we can and cant use? ðŸ‘


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2019)

Chris that reminds me of when I was at school and the master in charge of the computer room set the PCs and printers not to print swear words knowing what all the pupils were like.

So some clever so-and-so accessed the list of the swear words that were banned and sent them to every printer in the school 20 times.     Got a week's suspension from the computer room for that


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 22, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Any chance of a list of words we can and cant use? ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


Err no.

General rule of thumb, if the word you are thinking of is likely to appear in GM magazine, then it is likely to be ok . Otherwise , not 

This list is not exhaustive ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2019)

HDID, trying to register with the website yet tells me nobody with my name exists at my club, yet I've got email confirmation from the club with my new handicap record and HDI lD number


----------



## Wilson (Jan 22, 2019)

Great Western Railway - I got on the train that said it was going to my destination, departing at 4.45, at 4.46 they announced the train would now be the 5.15 so I went and got on the 5.00 - at 5.03 they cancelled the 5.00 and Iâ€™m now back in the same seat on the 5.15!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 22, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Err no.

General rule of thumb, if the word you are thinking of is likely to appear in GM magazine, then it is likely to be ok . Otherwise , not

This list is not exhaustive ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Not true; there was an article on you in GM yet misshits normally gets banned...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not true; there was an article on you in GM yet misshits normally gets banned... 

Click to expand...

I did say the list was not exhaustive

True, The old forum software would have asterisked â€œmisshitsâ€ out , but the new stuff doesnâ€™t , 
Get with the program young man ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2019)

"Sleet showers " they said.......

If that was a sleet shower then Fragger played off scratch!!!
2 inches in no time at all a few miles from home....


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2019)

Yvonne Fletcher memorial has now also been defaced...

Don't people understand respect anymore? ðŸ˜


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2019)

Snow. Really don't like snow. I need to get to work tomorrow. Snow is pants.


----------



## Dando (Jan 22, 2019)

People at home who see the forecast for snow but donâ€™t bother taking the dog out while itâ€™s dry. Iâ€™ve just got in from work and now need to walk him in the snow


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2019)

Ant & Dec.


----------



## Homer (Jan 23, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Yvonne Fletcher memorial has now also been defaced...

Don't people understand respect anymore? ðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

Was she on Blue Peter?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2019)

Homer said:



			Was she on Blue Peter?
		
Click to expand...

No she was the police officer shot dead outside the Embassy of Libya in 1984

Surely you are capable of a quick google search, why would there be a memorial to a Blue Peter presenter? 
ðŸ¤”


----------



## Homer (Jan 23, 2019)

No idea - never heard of it.  Perhaps more explanation needed in the OP?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2019)

Imurg said:



			"Sleet showers " they said.......

If that was a sleet shower then Fragger played off scratch!!!
2 inches in no time at all a few miles from home....
		
Click to expand...

at least they forcast it, all we got was clear skys and low temps, woke up to a fair covering


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2019)

Homer said:



			No idea - never heard of it.  Perhaps more explanation needed in the OP?
		
Click to expand...

I get that to younger people , 1984 has as much meaning as 1884 , but the clue was in the word â€œMemorial â€œ

Any way ,nuff said ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2019)

The BBC ......................... Biased Broadcasting Corporation.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2019)

Slime said:



			The BBC ......................... Biased Broadcasting Corporation.
		
Click to expand...

What have they done this time?


----------



## BrianM (Jan 23, 2019)

Usual idiots that canâ€™t take 10 minutes to clear their car of snow.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2019)

Usual idiots who drive like idiots in poor conditions.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 23, 2019)

Idiots


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 23, 2019)

People who are standing talking to someone behind in you in the office and think it's ok to lean on your chair while they do so.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			People who are standing talking to someone behind in you in the office and think it's ok to lean on your chair while they do so.
		
Click to expand...

People on an airplane who think it's ok to lean on your seat while they chat to their friends or queue for the lav ðŸ˜


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 23, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Got the fixture list for the forthcoming season on Friday...
Last year we had.........6 qualifiers open to us as 5 day members. More if we joined the Seniors but they play on Tuesdays, don't start until 9.30 and with golf and apres golf it would take most of a working day. So that doesn't suit any of us.
This year we have......5.
May to September. All stablefords. We haven't played a Medal in 2 1/2 years.
Apparently there is no desire or will to increase the number of qualifiers for 5 day members.
Right.........
So, I suppose, we will will just load up with Supplementary cards - cheaper too!
Not overly impressed but what can you do......?
		
Click to expand...

...pay full fees??????


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Contactless is your friend. Never need to bother with the hassle of change now.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a nuisance this. i save shrapnel and 20p's in a big jar. This is almost full but I cannot remember the last time I put anything into it


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			...pay full fees??????
		
Click to expand...

Which would get me into many, many more competitions.....at the weekends.
But weekends are full of work and family things so it's a non starter.
That's why we're 5 day members...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2019)

Homer said:



			No idea - never heard of it.  Perhaps more explanation needed in the OP?
		
Click to expand...

People who believe it is everybody elseâ€™s responsibility to educate them rather than their own prior to a cheap jibe about someone who lost their life to terrorists.


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What have they done this time?
		
Click to expand...

Regarding economics, everything that's bad is possibly due to Brexit, but everything that's financially good is despite Brexit.
Oh, and Serena Williams has lost a tennis match but the morning BBC show only show interviews of her and not the victor.
Then there's the female who was reporting on the sport, Sally Nugent, she's utterly hopeless.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 23, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I get that to younger people , 1984 has as much meaning as 1884 , but the clue was in the word â€œMemorial â€œ

Any way ,nuff said ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree Phil , I certainly feel surprised but it highlights the generation gap is very wide.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2019)

dewsweeper said:



			I completely agree Phil , I certainly feel surprised but it highlights the generation gap is very wide.
		
Click to expand...

my kids have never heard of Ted Heath, Harold Wilson, Jim Callaghan, or John Major, but they know Pink Floyd, Black Sabbath , Deep Purple and Blue Oyster Cult, coz they have been force fed it from birth


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2019)

Homer said:



			No idea - never heard of it.  Perhaps more explanation needed in the OP?
		
Click to expand...

No. You should just pay more attention to important historical events.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 23, 2019)

Moviprep. Had my last meal at 1pm for over 24 hours. 2 hours till the joy begins. This tweet from Jon Walters hasn't really helped, certainly not in regards to the Moviprep. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087712150905327617


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Moviprep. Had my last meal at 1pm for over 24 hours. 2 hours till the joy begins. This tweet from Jon Walters hasn't really helped, certainly not in regards to the Moviprep. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087712150905327617

Click to expand...

Been there, done the moviprep , didnâ€™t make a movie about it. 

Itâ€™s not as bad as you think, just donâ€™t go more than 20 feet from a loo and flush regularly 

And hope they donâ€™t try to kill you in the process....... oops maybe I shouldnâ€™t have said that last bit ðŸ¤”


----------



## Dando (Jan 23, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Been there, done the moviprep , didnâ€™t make a movie about it.

Itâ€™s not as bad as you think, just donâ€™t go more than 20 feet from a loo and flush regularly

And hope they donâ€™t try to kill you in the process....... oops maybe I shouldnâ€™t have said that last bit ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

 â€œMoviprepâ€ the movie starring  fragger wouldnâ€™t get many Oscar nominations


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2019)

Dando said:



			â€œMoviprepâ€ the movie starring  fragger wouldnâ€™t get many Oscar nominations
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a bog standard horror movie ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2019)

Dando said:



			â€œMoviprepâ€ the movie starring  fragger wouldnâ€™t get many Oscar nominations
		
Click to expand...

"Gone with the wind" when I had it. I wish you the best Dan


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2019)

chrisd said:



			"Gone with the wind" when I had it. I wish you the best Dan
		
Click to expand...

Nar the windipops come after the actual procedure , big time

For gods sake nobody smoke ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Been there, done the moviprep , didnâ€™t make a movie about it.

Itâ€™s not as bad as you think, just donâ€™t go more than 20 feet from a loo and flush regularly

And hope they donâ€™t try to kill you in the process....... oops maybe I shouldnâ€™t have said that last bit ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

HID is an expert as she use to work in endoscopy and so dished this out with gleeful regularity. Had it a few times and take some good reading material or something to watch as you'll be in there a while and not really leaving the proximity of the loo.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Been there, done the moviprep , didnâ€™t make a movie about it.

Itâ€™s not as bad as you think, just donâ€™t go more than 20 feet from a loo and flush regularly

And hope they donâ€™t try to kill you in the process....... oops maybe I shouldnâ€™t have said that last bit ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

That's Phil.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2019)

Got 4 days off from tomorrow and golf planned for 2 of those days and feel like I've just been hit by a train. Gone slowly downhill since about midday, I've clearly succumbed to the bug Mrs Wolf had just in time for my time off


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 23, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Been there, done the moviprep , didnâ€™t make a movie about it.

Itâ€™s not as bad as you think, just donâ€™t go more than 20 feet from a loo and flush regularly

And hope they donâ€™t try to kill you in the process....... oops maybe I shouldnâ€™t have said that last bit ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, youâ€™re right. Itâ€™s honestly not that bad tasting at all. I shouldnâ€™t have read anything about it as was expecting it to be horrific, so am pleasantly surprised, although thatâ€™s only 1 dose down. Got a fun couple of hours ahead


----------



## Piece (Jan 23, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah, youâ€™re right. Itâ€™s honestly not that bad tasting at all. I shouldnâ€™t have read anything about it as was expecting it to be horrific, so am pleasantly surprised, although thatâ€™s only 1 dose down. Got a fun couple of hours ahead 

Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t mind the Moviprep! Really felt cleansed afterwards! ðŸ˜…


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2019)

Crap bin bags!!!!! Bane of my bloody life


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2019)

Moviprep pays my mortgage. Keep taking it guys!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2019)

had a day of meetings with a media agency who were coming up from London and Manchester, taken weeks to arrange for the other airport managers to come over from all the small hial sites....

just had a call they have missed their flights from London and Manchester


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2019)

When you make a 20 mile round trip to pick up a client from a train station and they don't turn up, text or answer calls....
Peasants....


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2019)

Imurg said:



			When you make a 20 mile round trip to pick up a client from a train station and they don't turn up, text or answer calls....
Peasants....

Click to expand...

That was very good of you to do that


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 24, 2019)

People than moan about their weight,but are too lazy to do anything about it. 
Eat better,do some exercise.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			People than moan about their weight,but are too lazy to do anything about it.
Eat better,do some exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Where's the Ears icon gone.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 24, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Where's the Ears icon gone.

Click to expand...

ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

  that's my exercise for today sorted.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			That was very good of you to do that
		
Click to expand...

It won't be happening again!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2019)

Imurg said:



			It won't be happening again!
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t blame you mate. I would think about doing it the 1st time


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2019)

Mark Roe..... Need I say anymore


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2019)

Being skint and January being about 3 months long.


----------



## Dando (Jan 25, 2019)

not being a great fan of heights and having to meet an insurer on the 34th floor of his office block and his desk being next to the window!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2019)

People who want you to do a project for them and copy all your managers hoping that you will be forced into doing it quicker.   The sort of people who used to grass you up to teachers at school.


----------



## Whitapers (Jan 25, 2019)

waited for it long. It was worth time...because when you have an musical instrument you dont get bored.
You will have no clue to be angry or irritated if you had a great time. Usually some excitement helps - for instance variety of games of chance, can be found here: https://casino-now.co.uk, a great way to tickle your nerves and win a few pounds for pocket expenses.


----------



## Whitapers (Jan 25, 2019)

shall we start?..


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2019)

Whitapers said:



			shall we start?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d be delighted.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2019)

After golf today I had a packet of salt and vinegar pork scratchings. Interesting combination,  I like pork scratchings, I like salt and vinegar crisps. They were disgusting, not helped by the packet being a month out of date. I can still taste them now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			After golf today I had a packet of salt and vinegar pork scratchings. Interesting combination,  I like pork scratchings, I like salt and vinegar crisps. They were disgusting, not helped by the packet being a month out of date. I can still taste them now 

Click to expand...

Sorry but why mess with the best drinking snack invented?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but why mess with the best drinking snack invented?
		
Click to expand...

It's a fair point. I was just intrigued.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			After golf today I had a packet of salt and vinegar pork scratchings. Interesting combination,  I like pork scratchings, I like salt and vinegar crisps. They were disgusting, not helped by the packet being a month out of date. I can still taste them now 

Click to expand...

You mental barsteward ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			After golf today I had a packet of salt and vinegar pork scratchings. Interesting combination,  I like pork scratchings, I like salt and vinegar crisps. They were disgusting, not helped by the packet being a month out of date. I can still taste them now 

Click to expand...

Pork scratchings?!?!? Devil's food!! Corned beef sandwich with Worcester sauce crisps is the go to food of kings.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			You mental barsteward ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I'm paying the price


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Pork scratchings?!?!? Devil's food!! Corned beef sandwich with Worcester sauce crisps is the go to food of kings.
		
Click to expand...

Ya both tramps.

Doritos,grated cheese under the grill. 
Salsa ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ya both tramps.

Doritos,grated cheese under the grill.
Salsa ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Eton toff!


----------



## Dando (Jan 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ya both tramps.

Doritos,grated cheese under the grill.
Salsa ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

You forgot the chillies!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			You forgot the chillies!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but you can't possibly be allowed to stay in the UK if you're going to order.... food from another country.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Sorry but you can't possibly be allowed to stay in the UK if you're going to order.... food from another country.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ 
Can I still have a kebab?


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Sorry but you can't possibly be allowed to stay in the UK if you're going to order.... food from another country.
		
Click to expand...

I'm kinda hoping that not all sprouts come from Brussels.


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2019)

........................ and whilst we're on this thread, where's the proper whistling smiley gone?
This one, , is just awful!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			........................ and whilst we're on this thread, where's the proper whistling smiley gone?
This one, , is just awful!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2019)

bobmac said:








Click to expand...


Ooooh, yeah baby!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 26, 2019)

Sale of Fullers brewing to an overseas company...


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 26, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Sale of Fullers brewing to an overseas company...
		
Click to expand...

The invasion of the beer industry by macros continues. Asahi have done nothing to turn Meantime around.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 26, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The invasion of the beer industry by macros continues. Asahi have done nothing to turn Meantime around.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Fullers needed 'turning around'... Board want to focus on their estate and have taken the easy option of selling the brewery... Can see the brewing moving off site and land being sold off... Prime location in Chiswick must be valued in multi millions... Bad day for future of old school regional brewers...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 26, 2019)

Spectators cheering/applauding errors in play (like a double fault in tennis)... Lowlifes ðŸ˜ ...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2019)

Tom Allen.


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2019)

Phil Thompson .................................... somebody shut him up, please.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			Phil Thompson .................................... somebody shut him up, please.
		
Click to expand...

Horrible man.


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2019)

The weird looking girl on the Pantene shampoo advert.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			You forgot the chillies and lager ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolf (Jan 26, 2019)

Getting home and falling asleep and then waking up feeling rougher than Jordan without her makeup.. 

Slowly going further downhill yet got a comp tomorrow and start new job Monday its not looking like a healthy start.. Time to dose up on the Beechams.


----------



## Dando (Jan 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Getting home and falling asleep and then waking up feeling rougher than Jordan without her makeup..

Slowly going further downhill yet got a comp tomorrow and start new job Monday its not looking like a healthy start.. Time to dose up on the Beechams.
		
Click to expand...

Surely no one can be that rough


----------



## Wolf (Jan 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			Surely no one can be that rough
		
Click to expand...

I don't know I feel like I've been gargling razor blades washed down with a glass full on sand... Come to think of it you're right that's still not as rough as Jordan....


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2019)

I think he's looking quite dapper today, ready for a push on mov.......Oh, you meant Jordan........my bad....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Not sure Fullers needed 'turning around'... Board want to focus on their estate and have taken the easy option of selling the brewery... Can see the brewing moving off site and land being sold off... Prime location in Chiswick must be valued in multi millions... Bad day for future of old school regional brewers...
		
Click to expand...

We use to play cricket at the Chiswick brewery with an old company I worked for. Looked after us brilliantly and ensured there was plenty of beer to "quality control". Never seemed to have an issue getting a side out for that one. Not actually a fan of the Fullers beers but a sad day for a historic brewing company


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 26, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Not sure Fullers needed 'turning around'... Board want to focus on their estate and have taken the easy option of selling the brewery... Can see the brewing moving off site and land being sold off... Prime location in Chiswick must be valued in multi millions... Bad day for future of old school regional brewers...
		
Click to expand...

Their brewing side of the business was losing money. They were making profit on their premises.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 27, 2019)

Turning on Match of the Day for a few minutes, seeing Millwall score a goal through a blatant handball and their manager not worried about it at all even going to the extent of trying to get it taken off the video at the ground.  You can bet he would have been screaming blue murder if it had been against him.     Football managers are total two-faced hypocrites.


----------



## Dando (Jan 27, 2019)

The police and rspca who have done nothing about the family who beat their dogs despite numerous reports from differnt people


----------



## AMcC (Jan 27, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Crap bin bags!!!!! Bane of my bloody life
		
Click to expand...

Mine too, although the ones which annoy me at the moment are the food ones.  We have a plastic food caddy, small is plastic box supplied by the Council to store food waste before going to outside bin and they also supply bio degradable bin liners, have just gone through a batch where almost every one split ðŸ˜¤


----------



## AMcC (Jan 27, 2019)

May have been mentioned before but having to tell the doctorâ€™s receptionist on the phone exactly what is wrong with you when you want an appointment only for them to decide that you are not serious enough to see a doctor but you get an appointment with the advanced nurse practitioner instead


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Turning on Match of the Day for a few minutes, seeing Millwall score a goal through a blatant handball and their manager not worried about it at all even going to the extent of trying to get it taken off the video at the ground.  You can bet he would have been screaming blue murder if it had been against him.     Football managers are total two-faced hypocrites.
		
Click to expand...

What did me PS was VAR is being used at FA cup games, but not all of them. How's that right. If VAR was at that game it is disallowed, yet it was at another game where a defender blatantly handled in the area and a penalty was given under VAR.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2019)

So there's games in the same competition effectively being played under different rules....
Some have VAR and some don't.........
Football's great isn't it........


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So there's games in the same competition effectively being played under different rules....
Some have VAR and some don't.........
Football's great isn't it........
		
Click to expand...

I mentioned it to Missis T whilst watching MOTD last night, at the end of the game the presenters said exactly the same. Apparantly a committee pick which games will have VAR ðŸ˜³


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2019)

How laughable is that..........


----------



## User2021 (Jan 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I mentioned it to Missis T whilst watching MOTD last night, at the end of the game the presenters said exactly the same. Apparantly a committee pick which games will have VAR ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

The committee do pick, so this round 6 ties were picked.

But, it has to be tie where a premier league side is at home


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2019)

It's just so wrong...
It's like saying that 6 groups at the Open are going to have video scrutiny for the whole round and any rule breaks punished whereas the other 120 p!Ayers will be judged by the officials walking with them...


----------



## bobmac (Jan 27, 2019)

The Brexit thread.
Guesswork and speculation from both sides achieving nothing except dividing the forum. 
Just close it until March 29th when some facts may appear


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			What did me PS was VAR is being used at FA cup games, but not all of them. How's that right. If VAR was at that game it is disallowed, yet it was at another game where a defender blatantly handled in the area and a penalty was given under VAR.
		
Click to expand...

No VAR. If only they had cameras at the match, if only those cameras could then put the pictures up on a screen so that everyone could see the incident. If only that incident was clear cut. Oh, the answer to all 3 was positive .

Oddest, perhaps most unedifying thing of the night, in the stadium, was the milwall manager screaming like a deranged man for the pictures to be taken off the giant screen, as though nobody had already seen them.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2019)

bobmac said:



			The Brexit thread.
Guesswork and speculation from both sides achieving nothing except dividing the forum.
Just close it until March 29th when some facts may appear
		
Click to expand...

Just ban the handful of posters that wreck it rather than the whole thread.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2019)

bobmac said:



			The Brexit thread.
Guesswork and speculation from both sides achieving nothing except dividing the forum.
Just close it until March 29th when some facts may appear
		
Click to expand...

Divide and conquer.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			The committee do pick, so this round 6 ties were picked.

But, it has to be tie where a premier league side is at home
		
Click to expand...

Jobie, is there any reason behind why it has to be a premier team. honestly dont know why. Like Imurg says it seems a bit iggldy piggldy.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 27, 2019)

Posts in the wrong thread! 

Post 4718 here. https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/brexit-or-article-50-the-phoenix.97927/page-236



bobmac said:



			EBay sellers who place an advert/photo for a 'smart plug' at Â£1.99, only to find the smart plugs are Â£12.99 and Â£1.99 is for a travel adapter or a 3 month warranty . 

eg
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_sop=15&_nkw=smart plug&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1&_trksid=p2045573.m1684

Click to expand...

Btw. I concur! Very frustrating, bordering on false advertising!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



*Jobie,* is there any reason behind why it has to be a premier team. honestly dont know why. Like Imurg says it seems a bit iggldy piggldy.
		
Click to expand...

Posters who amend other members names to something inappropriate; jobie is slang for a


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Posters who amend other members names to something inappropriate; jobie is slang for a 

Click to expand...

Tash is also slang for a ladies â€œareaâ€ but i dont take offence when being called it. That aside i was asking him a question i dont know the answer to so i am hardly gonna offend someone when they are educating me  ðŸ‘ðŸ˜


----------



## User2021 (Jan 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Jobie, is there any reason behind why it has to be a premier team. honestly dont know why. Like Imurg says it seems a bit iggldy piggldy.
		
Click to expand...

No idea Tashie, just remember reading it somewhere that for the FA cup to use VAR it had to feature a prem team at home.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Posters who amend other members names to something inappropriate; jobie is slang for a 

Click to expand...

 bit like my golf yesterday Rich


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Tash is also slang for a ladies â€œareaâ€ but i dont take offence when being called it. That aside i was asking him a question i dont know the answer to so i am hardly gonna offend someone when they are educating me  ðŸ‘ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Think you'll find that's tush, not tash.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2019)

The van, 2 doors down the road, that's alarm is so sensitive that every time someone looks at the vehicle the bloody sirens go off....
9 times in the last half hour...
It's getting a bit wearing now.....


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Think you'll find that's tush, not tash.
		
Click to expand...

Wash you mouth out.ðŸ˜ In a positive thats me thing for the day learned. ðŸ‘


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Jobie, is there any reason behind why it has to be a premier team. honestly dont know why. Like Imurg says it seems a bit iggldy piggldy.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that it's because, in theory, the camera platforms will already in the  correct positions to provide the angles more likely for better clarity on the decision making of the VAR official...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I believe that it's because, in theory, the camera platforms will already in the  correct positions to provide the angles more likely for better clarity on the decision making of the VAR official...
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm
Wonder if that is why it kicked off with Sarri the other week re VAR position of cameras.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I believe that it's because, in theory, the camera platforms will already in the  correct positions to provide the angles more likely for better clarity on the decision making of the VAR official...
		
Click to expand...

What, like Spurs ones at Wembley you mean? ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

Driving to Manchester on a Sunday stuck in traffic for hours knowing I'm missing out on time at home with the kids for a week of meetings that could be done with a simple conference call. Still free food all week so that's a bonus


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 27, 2019)

sunday drivers who think that driving at 35mph in a 60 limit is going too fast as they brake for every corner and every car that comes the other direction.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2019)

Drivers in retail parks who ignore the one way system


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2019)

Mark Lawrenson.

*Comic Book Guy* "Worst commentator ever"


----------



## Dando (Jan 27, 2019)

Missing Gemma Collins fall over on dancing on ice


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2019)

Dando said:



			Missing Gemma Collins fall over on dancing on ice
		
Click to expand...

it was hilariousðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2019)

Dando said:



			Missing Gemma Collins fall over on dancing on ice
		
Click to expand...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....Drop-Crying-Jason-Gardiner-Matt-Evers-ITV/amp


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....Drop-Crying-Jason-Gardiner-Matt-Evers-ITV/amp

Click to expand...

That's made my day


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2019)

As face-plants go that ones pretty good.....


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2019)

Mark Roe .............................. again.
The cameras have just been showing someone in the sea on a motorised surfboard.
Commentator wonders whether Tiger Woods has ever used one ........................................... then Roe chirps up!
He's just said that Tiger Woods doesn't need a surfboard because he can walk on water!
What a plugged lie he is!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2019)

https://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/t...iner-Clash-Row-Spat-Fight-Selling-Stories-ITV

What a charmer.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 28, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/t...iner-Clash-Row-Spat-Fight-Selling-Stories-ITV

What a charmer.
		
Click to expand...

He's right though. It's a TV show, entertainment. If you have watched this or Strictly before then you will know how it works. (I'm meaning the contestants)


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Pork scratchings?!?!? Devil's food!! Corned beef sandwich with *Worcester sauce crisps *is the go to food of kings.
		
Click to expand...

Not easy to find. Sandwich sounds great. Will give this a go.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 28, 2019)

Being made to look a tool when trying to order breakfast at my hotel I'm in for the week..

Booking confirmation from my company states Breakfast and dinner included for duration of my stay all week, go to order breakfast only to be told halfway through eating it that breakfast isn't included even though the booking clearly shows the company have booked and paid for it so not my firms fault but the fault of Premier Inn I'm staying in that are adament despite the booking they don't include it so I've had to pay for it and email my booking department to let them know both them and me are being charged for breakfast all week.....


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 28, 2019)

AMcC said:



			May have been mentioned before but having to tell the doctorâ€™s receptionist on the phone exactly what is wrong with you when you want an appointment only for them to decide that you are not serious enough to see a doctor but you get an appointment with the advanced nurse practitioner instead
		
Click to expand...

Tell them you've rung 111 and they advised you to speak to  your doctor, and no i'm not telling you what my problem is so just book my appointment for that is what your actual training has been for.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 28, 2019)

Being parped for being in the wrong lane on a piece of road that has been seriously altered since I last drove on it. I was concentrating like mad, but there was so many lanes to choose from and I picked the one I used to drive in as I approached the, now humongous, roundabout.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 28, 2019)

And tennis elbow, returning to give me grief after a lovely pain free six month leave of absence.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Being made to look a tool when trying to order breakfast at my hotel I'm in for the week..

Booking confirmation from my company states Breakfast and dinner included for duration of my stay all week, go to order breakfast only to be told halfway through eating it that breakfast isn't included even though the booking clearly shows the company have booked and paid for it so not my firms fault but the fault of Premier Inn I'm staying in that are adament despite the booking they don't include it so I've had to pay for it and email my booking department to let them know both them and me are being charged for breakfast all week.....
		
Click to expand...

Aah the old Crematorium Inn, enjoy the food tonight ðŸ¤®


----------



## Piece (Jan 28, 2019)

Tripping over a school PE bag in our kitchen, landing on a tiled floor. Ouch.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2019)

Vets Bills


----------



## Dando (Jan 28, 2019)

Poor time keeping!
Supposed to be teeing off at 10.45 and at 10 Iâ€™m sat waiting for my soon to be son in law to arrive!
At 9 he was 30 mins away


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			Tripping over a school PE bag in our kitchen, landing on a tiled floor. Ouch.
		
Click to expand...

Are you Gemma Collins in disguise? Ouchy. Are you ok? No damage apart from pride? Did anyone see you


----------



## User2021 (Jan 28, 2019)

Gemma Collins in general, one of the most foul mouth vile creatures to walk this planet.
How it ever became a celebrity is beyond me.

Hate here with a passion and unfortunately have the problem of seeing / hearing it in person quite frequently


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

BT Sports co-commentators. If it's not McManaman it's Savage or Sutton. What a collection of brainless cretins.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 28, 2019)

When we re-gigged our kitchen/utility room, after loud protests, my wife banned my men's drawer to the garage and introduced a women's.
shelf.
Now whenever I want some small 'male' type instrument/tool that is really useful but seldom used I know exactly where it is.
On the tidy orderly women's shelf.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 28, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			sunday drivers who think that driving at 35mph in a 60 limit is going too fast as they brake for every corner and every car that comes the other direction.
		
Click to expand...

The Ayrshire variety who then carry on at 35mph in a 20/30 limit are even worse


----------



## Wolf (Jan 28, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Aah the old Crematorium Inn, enjoy the food tonight ðŸ¤®
		
Click to expand...

Might settle for a pot noodle and an early night.. Its going to be a long week..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He's right though. It's a TV show, entertainment. If you have watched this or Strictly before then you will know how it works. (I'm meaning the contestants)
		
Click to expand...

I think youâ€™re thinking Iâ€™m referring to Jason; I was actually referring to Ms. Collins as the charmer, sorry if I didnâ€™t make that clear or if Iâ€™ve now got the wrong end of the stick again. ðŸ˜³


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 28, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I think youâ€™re thinking Iâ€™m referring to Jason; I was actually referring to Ms. Collins as the charmer, sorry if I didnâ€™t make that clear or if Iâ€™ve now got the wrong end of the stick again. ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I got the wrong end of your stick . The article was more about him so I thought you were referring to him. I don't think he probably is the nicest but that is his role on the show, it's a game, it's entertainment and once you understand that everything is okay.(Anton Du Beke has done some good interviews on this about Strictly. He gets the show, he knows how it works, everyones job in it. That is why he doesn't mind getting the plank each year, why he hams it up) 

Long winded by me but I agree about GC, awful person.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 28, 2019)

HS2 Works...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, I got the wrong end of your stick . The article was more about him so I thought you were referring to him. I don't think he probably is the nicest but that is his role on the show, it's a game, it's entertainment and once you understand that everything is okay.(Anton Du Beke has done some good interviews on this about Strictly. He gets the show, he knows how it works, everyones job in it. That is why he doesn't mind getting the plank each year, why he hams it up)

Long winded by me but I agree about GC, awful person.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 28, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I think youâ€™re thinking Iâ€™m referring to Jason; I was actually referring to Ms. Collins as the charmer, sorry if I didnâ€™t make that clear or if Iâ€™ve now got the wrong end of the stick again. ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Sadly she is someone from a non program that a very small part of the population watch, and who has made the crap sheets who thinks sheâ€™s more important and famous than she actually is.


----------



## Piece (Jan 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Are you Gemma Collins in disguise? Ouchy. Are you ok? No damage apart from pride? Did anyone see you
		
Click to expand...

Bruised left hand took the impact, plus a sore left toe...caused by me lumping the PE bag into next week!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 28, 2019)

Getting irritated I don't watch reality TV... As I am feeling I am missing out on having good opportunities to get irritated...


----------



## BrianM (Jan 28, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Vets Bills
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, my Dad was grateful for his insurance when our new foundland got hip problems, common occurrence but he was backwards and forwards to Glasgow university for treatment.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			Bruised left hand took the impact, plus a sore left toe...caused by me lumping the PE bag into next week! 

Click to expand...

I assume you used the right foot for lumping purposes


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 28, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Vets Bills
		
Click to expand...

They basically charge what they want. 
When you get the invoice and see what the charges are itâ€™s crazy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 28, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Ouch, my Dad was grateful for his insurance when our new foundland got hip problems, common occurrence but he was backwards and forwards to Glasgow university for treatment.
		
Click to expand...

Vet bills came to over Â£3k last year for my French bulldog. 
Luckily we were insured.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Ouch, my Dad was grateful for his insurance when our new foundland got hip problems, common occurrence but he was backwards and forwards to Glasgow university for treatment.
		
Click to expand...

They are insured but Inshes got taken over to not as flexible as they used to be wanted the first part of his treatment payed for Â£800, and thats just a few consultations and drugs, i shudder what the totals going to be


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			They basically charge what they want.
When you get the invoice and see what the charges are itâ€™s crazy.
		
Click to expand...

wife OK's it but they charged Â£20 for 10 paracetamol, no different to human stuff... low dose 99p from Tesco


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 28, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I think youâ€™re thinking Iâ€™m referring to Jason; I was actually referring to Ms. Collins as the charmer, sorry if I didnâ€™t make that clear or if Iâ€™ve now got the wrong end of the stick again. ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

TBH, I think he's just as bad. Be brutal in the criticism, fine, but he personalises it by drawing some very poor similes. She epitomises the worst things in reality TV, and I don't like her at all, but he also crossed a line that night.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 28, 2019)

Imurg said:



			As face-plants go that ones pretty good.....

Click to expand...

Donâ€™t think her face got anywhere near the ice ðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2019)

Opening this month's GM to find an interview with Pierced Organ.....
Why is that odious man in my magazine


----------



## Slab (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Might settle for a pot noodle and an early night.. Its going to be a long week..
		
Click to expand...

I'd commit several crimes to get my hands on a pot noddle!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 28, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			wife OK's it but they charged Â£20 for 10 paracetamol, no different to human stuff... low dose 99p from Tesco
		
Click to expand...

A lot of what they prescribe is same as we have. 
Itâ€™s disgusting.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Donâ€™t think her face got anywhere near the ice ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Her chins saved the boat race.....

She's got more chins than a singapore phonebook.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 28, 2019)

Slab said:



			I'd commit several crimes to get my hands on a pot noddle!
		
Click to expand...

Might go for a Bombay bad boy... Or if your up for a game when we're over there in early November I clukd sneak some out with me..


----------



## Wolf (Jan 28, 2019)

Cancer!! 

My irritation about food earlier quickly put into context after just receiving a phone call from my mum advising me that my sister in law has been diagnosed with Breast cancer at 35 years old and finds out on wednesday the full extent of treatment including a possible double mastectomy, if that's not bad enough Wednesday is also her birthday...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Cancer!!

My irritation about food earlier quickly put into context after just receiving a phone call from my mum advising me that my sister in law has been diagnosed with Breast cancer at 35 years old and finds out on wednesday the full extent of treatment including a possible double mastectomy, if that's not bad enough Wednesday is also her birthday...
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. One of my close friends has slso been struck with the big C, aged 44. Secondaries everywhere you don't want them. Not good.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nick Clegg, or should that be "sir" Nick


----------



## user2010 (Jan 29, 2019)

People who put 'Sorry' at the start of their reply.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 29, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Nick Clegg, or should that be "sir" Nick
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, how did that happen?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Yeah, how did that happen?
		
Click to expand...

services to the conservative party


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			People who put 'Sorry' at the start of their reply.

Click to expand...

Add to that, people who start answering a question or start a sentence with the word 'so'.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 29, 2019)

The A19 south of Sunderland, christ I havenâ€™t missed that road one bit.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 29, 2019)

It may seem a harsh one but people who meet to let off balloons to 'remember someone'. It's litter, it is likely going to end up in the stomach of a bird, fish or small animal. Lay flowers if you want to but don't let off balloons.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It may seem a harsh one but people who meet to let off balloons to 'remember someone'. It's litter, it is likely going to end up in the stomach of a bird, fish or small animal. Lay flowers if you want to but don't let off balloons.
		
Click to expand...

Chinese lanterns are worse. They contain wire, which can really damage wildlife and livestock.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 29, 2019)

The male feminist. 
The sleaziest of them all ðŸ¤®


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2019)

Football.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It may seem a harsh one but people who meet to let off balloons to 'remember someone'. It's litter, it is likely going to end up in the stomach of a bird, fish or small animal. Lay flowers if you want to but don't let off balloons.
		
Click to expand...

Try telling that to a child whoâ€™s just lost their parents.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2019)

Myself and my own internal instincts. A man stopped me to ask for directions earlier and my first thought was "he might be trying to mug you, be careful". Of course he wasn't, I gave him the directions and off he went. More saddening than irritating really, but maybe a product of living and working in and around London where nobody speaks to one another! Walked away feeling quite disappointed at myself really.


----------



## Dando (Jan 29, 2019)

Almost breaking down during your â€œfatherâ€ of the bride speech


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Try telling that to a child whoâ€™s just lost their parents.
		
Click to expand...

Or a parent who has just lost a child.


----------



## Slab (Jan 30, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Or a parent who has just lost a child.
		
Click to expand...

Or a child that's just lost a balloon


----------



## Wolf (Jan 30, 2019)

Snow... There's not a great deal of it here at the moment but everyone has lost the ability to drive


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2019)

Ice here.
Lots of rain and sleet plus a bit of snow yesterday/last night and now the estate roads are sheet ice.
Just seen a car going almost sideways down our road.....
Might stay in until lunchtime....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Try telling that to a child whoâ€™s just lost their parents.
		
Click to expand...




ColchesterFC said:



			Or a parent who has just lost a child.
		
Click to expand...

I understand both viewpoints but there are other ways, ways that don't involve littering the countryside, seas and rivers. Ways that don't involve hurting animals, birds and fish. I think most people have now seen clips from Blue Planet, why add to that?


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 30, 2019)

Slime said:



			Football.
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean Betting on football.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Ice here.
Lots of rain and sleet plus a bit of snow yesterday/last night and now the estate roads are sheet ice.
Just seen a car going almost sideways down our road.....
Might stay in until lunchtime....

Click to expand...

And idiots thinking they only have to clear a patch wide enough to see out of the front window. Forget doing the side windows and so blindly pull out in front of oncoming traffic. We had tow absolute melts on the estate this morning who thought this was a great idea. Fortunately the road we were on had no ice/black ice and we could brake safely and avoid hitting them. HID had to refrain me from giving both a piece of my mind (not sure she thought I care spare too much!!). If that had been a dual carriageway they would have zero idea who was pulling on/across


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			I think you mean Betting on football. 

Click to expand...

The only game not to have over 2.5 goals in L1,  yeah thats right i backed it. knob.


----------



## cookelad (Jan 30, 2019)

Coffee drinkers who leave little bits of coffee in the sugar so us tea drinkers have to pick them out to avoid a coffee tinged beverage.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 30, 2019)

Yep, the idiots were out in force today, from the one accelerating towards stationary traffic, and then braking stupidly hard, having clearly not even considered the road might be icy, to the bird doing 40 on the A41 putting on her eye make up.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Snow... There's not a great deal of it here at the moment but everyone has lost the ability to drive
		
Click to expand...

Most around here never had the ability to drive in the 1st place.

Driving in Lincolnshire is poor!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 30, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Most around here never had the ability to drive in the 1st place.

Driving in Lincolnshire is poor!
		
Click to expand...

I've noticed that, but I'm in Manchester at moment and they're even worse


----------



## drdel (Jan 30, 2019)

Drivers who consider their driving to be far better than everyone else !!!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2019)

drdel said:



			Drivers who consider their driving to be far better than everyone else !!!
		
Click to expand...

Most drivers have delusions of adequacy....


----------



## Slab (Jan 30, 2019)

Writing cheques, done about 20 in the last week


edit to add another: 
'Cheques' being so old and outdated that the GM forum spellcheck doesn't even know what it is  but it knows what an instagram is


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2019)

Slab said:



			Writing cheques, done about 20 in the last week


edit to add another:
'Cheques' being so old and outdated that the GM forum spellcheck doesn't even know what it is  but it knows what an instagram is
		
Click to expand...

Probably just that the spell check is American. It always underlines 'colour' and 'centre' and so on for me. It may even be the browser that does that rather than the forum itself, I'm not sure.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 30, 2019)

When a pen leaks in your pocket or should I say permanent marker pen .


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2019)

Slab said:



			Writing cheques, done about 20 in the last week


edit to add another:
'Cheques' being so old and outdated that the GM forum spellcheck doesn't even know what it is  but it knows what an instagram is
		
Click to expand...

I have just written some cheques to HM Revenue & Customs on Trusts I look after. Two of them were drawn on Midland Bank, and have 19 in the date box. Hopefully they will be accepted.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 30, 2019)

Drivers who think that because a raod doesn't have any white centre lines means they can drive down the middle of the road, even when it's wide enough to have a car parked on each side and still room for 2 passing.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 30, 2019)

DiL writing her car off  3rd time in 4 years


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 30, 2019)

richart said:



			I have just written some cheques to HM Revenue & Customs on Trusts I look after. Two of them were drawn on Midland Bank, and have 19 in the date box. Hopefully they will be accepted.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fine mate it is 19..................2019ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜œðŸ˜±ðŸ‘


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2019)

the number of drivers using their phones while driving down the A82 this afternoon. 
i stood at the side of the road for 15 mins and almost every car past was on them, roads icy and snow about madness.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2019)

Weather forecasts
I don't want to know whats going to happen today


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			DiL writing her car off  3rd time in 4 years 

Click to expand...

Hope shes ok Ben, i'd recommend Public transport to her ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2019)

Gemma Collins (again)

The red top headlines today tell us that the lovely Ms. Collins thinks she's bigger than The Beatles...



I know you're carrying a bit extra Gemma, but you're not as heavy as 4 blokes.  Close, but not quite...


----------



## Slime (Jan 30, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Weather forecasts
I don't want to know whats going to happen today 

Click to expand...

..................... and I don't want to know what the weather was like this morning.
I already know, I WAS THERE!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Gemma Collins (again)

The red top headlines today tell us that the lovely Ms. Collins thinks she's bigger than The Beatles...



I know you're carrying a bit extra Gemma, but you're not as heavy as 4 blokes.  Close, but not quite...
		
Click to expand...

She is talentless and obnoxious and shouldn't be given any credibility


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 30, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Hope shes ok Ben, i'd recommend Public transport to her ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Just badly shaken Stu, did suggest after the last one


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 30, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			DiL writing her car off  3rd time in 4 years 

Click to expand...

Who taught her to drive , anyone we know


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Who taught her to drive , anyone we know 

Click to expand...

Not guilty M'lud


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 30, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Who taught her to drive , anyone we know 

Click to expand...

Yup took her out a couple of times when she was practicing for her Test  , just toted it up and was 12 years ago  where did that time go !! She did have full set of lessons from DI


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Gemma Collins (again)

The red top headlines today tell us that the lovely Ms. Collins thinks she's bigger than The *Beatles...*



I know you're carrying a bit extra Gemma, but you're not as heavy as 4 blokes.  Close, but not quite...
		
Click to expand...

Does she mean as big as a VW Beetle ? She is a bit dense


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			She is talentless and obnoxious and shouldn't be given any credibility
		
Click to expand...

And yet people on a golf forum are discussing her? 

I totally agree with you.
but sheâ€™s making more money than me.and Iâ€™d guess you. 
Lots of them about.


----------



## IainP (Jan 30, 2019)

richart said:



			I have just written some cheques to HM Revenue & Customs on Trusts I look after. Two of them were drawn on Midland Bank, and have 19 in the date box. Hopefully they will be accepted.
		
Click to expand...

Oops the below was meant for Slab!
Wrong quote.

It will accept checks though. Did you forget the stealth USA-isation of the English speaking world.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2019)

The officials in the Liverpool match - completely inept tonight ðŸ¤¬


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

An offside each that wasn't given and a penalty shout you'd have been livid with at the other end. Other than that, can't really see a problem other than Liverpool haven't been good enough


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			And yet people on a golf forum are discussing her?

I totally agree with you.
*but sheâ€™s making more money than me.and Iâ€™d guess you.*
Lots of them about.
		
Click to expand...

So she might, but I'm not prepared to stoop to her level however much they're paying.  Can't decide if she's that dense she can't see she's a laughing stock or that cynical/greedy that she doesn't care.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			So she might, but I'm not prepared to stoop to her level however much they're paying.  Can't decide if she's that dense she can't see she's a laughing stock or that cynical/greedy that she doesn't care.
		
Click to expand...

Sheâ€™s in good company.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2019)

Football fans who blame referees every time their team don't win by 2 or 3 clear goals. Watch a Mark Hughes or Allardyce post match interview back and decide whether you really want to be that person.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Football fans who blame referees every time their team don't win by 2 or 3 clear goals. Watch a Mark Hughes or Allardyce post match interview back and decide whether you really want to be that person.
		
Click to expand...

Are you insinuating Liverpool fans are disgruntled about a red card and penalty last night? Surely not? 

It's the nature of the beast though. I remember in the good (or perhaps not so good) of watching Fulham away in the old 4th division, spending hours and lots of cash travelling to far flung places for the privilege and seeing some very poor lower level referee displays, some almost a 12th man for the home side and then moaning about them all the way home as an excuse for why our "star" striker missed a sitter from two yards. It's even harder these days, with the pace of play, players almost professionally diving to get fouls and especially penalties and tackling is becoming a lost art


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 31, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			DiL writing her car off  3rd time in 4 years 

Click to expand...

Crikey! Hope she's ok. 

Her insurance and excess would probably cover taxis. Time for a rethink?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Football fans who blame referees every time their team don't win by 2 or 3 clear goals. Watch a Mark Hughes or Allardyce post match interview back and decide whether you really want to be that person.
		
Click to expand...

DOnt you think people are entitled to see an official do his job properly - and when they dont do their job properly and that performance has consequences for the team people are going to be angry and annoyed 

Its a high pressure game , with lots riding on each game whether at the top or the bottom and when a referee fails in his job then he should be held accountable - everyone else is.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 31, 2019)

Every official does his job to the best of his ability.  If you think you could do the job better, go and become a referee yourself.  The referees in the Premier League are the best at what they do.  They make decisions based on what they see at the time, once only and in real time.  No multiple replays and perfect views.   As other people have said, players miss open goals, openly dive and cheat and yet fans/managers/players always blame the referee when it does not go their way.   And when they do get the benefit of a decision, all you hear is "well we were owed that one".  It's pathetic complaining like that.


----------



## Slab (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			DOnt you think people are entitled to see an official do his job *properly *- and when they dont do their job properly and that performance has consequences for the team people are going to be angry and annoyed

Its a high pressure game , with lots riding on each game whether at the top or the bottom and when a referee fails in his job then he should be held accountable - everyone else is.
		
Click to expand...

Properly or perfectly?
As an entitlement you seem to be expecting it'll be the latter, but that's just not a world we live in (I'm not even sure if a fan does have such an _entitlement_) The players, coach's and managers probably have an entitlement but fans are a 3rd party, literally a spectator


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Every official does his job to the best of his ability.  If you think you could do the job better, go and become a referee yourself.  The referees in the Premier League are the best at what they do.  They make decisions based on what they see at the time, once only and in real time.  No multiple replays and perfect views.   *As other people have said, players miss open goals, openly dive and cheat and yet fans/managers/players always blame the referee when it does not go their way. *  And when they do get the benefit of a decision, all you hear is "well we were owed that one".  It's pathetic complaining like that.
		
Click to expand...

When a player â€œcheatsâ€ or â€œdivesâ€ they are openly criticised are they not ? Do people in the droves not jump onto social media or chat with their mates and be critical or defend . 

When a player messes up he is criticised, if he does it a number of times he possibly losses his job same with managers - there is consequences for the players and managers when they perform poorly or they donâ€™t act within the rules - yet people canâ€™t judge the officials the same ? 

It seems no one had an issue with being critical of the golf ref who penalised Li ? 

Itâ€™s sport and itâ€™s all part of the discussion, the debate , what people talk about - players , managers , officials - even in the NFL recently with the call in Divisional Champ game - people discussed it 

Itâ€™s been part of sport for decades 

Do you expect people to just not talk about these things ? Pundits speak about it afterwards - should they stop now as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			DOnt you think people are entitled to see an official do his job properly - and when they dont do their job properly and that performance has consequences for the team people are going to be angry and annoyed

Its a high pressure game , with lots riding on each game whether at the top or the bottom and when a referee fails in his job then he should be held accountable - everyone else is.
		
Click to expand...

They do their job properly to their best ability based on a one time, and usually very quick view that may or may not be partially blocked by players. They are constantly assessed on each match they officiate and graded and those deemed not to be performing are rested or moved off the PL list. I didn't see anything last night to say the ref didn't do his job properly. Because decisions didn't go your way doesn't make it a bad performance


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When a player â€œcheatsâ€ or â€œdivesâ€ they are openly criticised are they not ? Do people in the droves not jump onto social media or chat with their mates and be critical or defend .

When a player messes up he is criticised, if he does it a number of times he possibly losses his job same with managers - there is consequences for the players and managers when they perform poorly or they donâ€™t act within the rules - yet people canâ€™t judge the officials the same ?

It seems no one had an issue with being critical of the golf ref who penalised Li ?

Itâ€™s sport and itâ€™s all part of the discussion, the debate , what people talk about - players , managers , officials - even in the NFL recently with the call in Divisional Champ game - people discussed it

Itâ€™s been part of sport for decades

Do you expect people to just not talk about these things ? Pundits speak about it afterwards - should they stop now as well.
		
Click to expand...

World of dfference between moaning when other teams get a soft penalty or player dives and then blaming a ref when you don't get a similar decision. How many players really lose their job if they perform badly. At worse they aren't played and eventually loaned/sold off. They aren't sacked like a manager. Think you'll find there was widespread condemnation here and on social medial by experts and professionals at the Li decision and the referee


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

You will never....NEVER.....get a perfect referee.
Even if they were robots, programmed to the highest level, they will still make mistakes.
It's called "rub of the green" in a sport I know.....
Everyone needs to stop criticizing refs when they make a mistake.
They see the incident once...VAR doesn't seem viable at the moment but they can't use that for every decision as the game would take days to finish.
They see it at normal speed.
They're not like the armchair refs and pundits who get the benefit of replays from a multitude of angles.
The "mistakes" the ref made probably took up less than minute of time...
Both teams had another 89+ to score....
That's why Liverpool drew last night.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Are you insinuating Liverpool fans are disgruntled about a red card and penalty last night? Surely not?

It's the nature of the beast though. I remember in the good (or perhaps not so good) of watching Fulham away in the old 4th division, spending hours and lots of cash travelling to far flung places for the privilege and seeing some very poor lower level referee displays, some almost a 12th man for the home side and then moaning about them all the way home as an excuse for why our "star" striker missed a sitter from two yards. It's even harder these days, with the pace of play, players almost professionally diving to get fouls and especially penalties and tackling is becoming a lost art
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to take this over to the football thread where it belongs but I just find the constant whining when a decision doesn't go the way of a team, and I do mean constant, incredibly boring. Get over it, it is part of the game, all games, and happens to all teams.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2019)

Coming onto the random irritations thread and finding itâ€™s been kidnapped by the football thread.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Coming onto the random irritations thread and finding itâ€™s been kidnapped by the football thread. 

Click to expand...

Want me to mention brexit?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Coming onto the random irritations thread and finding itâ€™s been kidnapped by the football thread. 

Click to expand...




Dando said:



			Want me to mention brexit?
		
Click to expand...

Im still irritated by the murder of Rasputin
I dont want to get more irritated 

Back where you all belong you bunch of scallywags


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

Forum moderators who spoil our fun


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 31, 2019)

Just an aside as a long-time sports writer and TV pundit, it has been more than a random irritation of mine of everyone complaining about officials for 30+ years and have spoken about it live on TV and radio and written about it for many years.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 31, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Just an aside as a long-time sports writer and TV pundit, it has been more than a random irritation of mine of everyone complaining about officials for 30+ years and have spoken about it live on TV and radio and written about it for many years.
		
Click to expand...

I attach most of the blame to the ex-pro's that pollute punditry with their slanted views of entitlement... Would love to see how they'd cope, out in the middle, whistle in hand...


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

Another Gemma Collins irritation more about what she tweeted how she felt like Tyson Fury and how he got up off the canvas so knew she had to do the same..... 

However there is a silver lining the Gypsy Kings reply to her tweet was process and sadly would breach forum swearing rules so I can't post the screen shot here ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I attach most of the blame to the ex-pro's that pollute punditry with their slanted views of entitlement... Would love to see how they'd cope, out in the middle, whistle in hand...
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Dennis Wise do this for Sky a couple of years back? Handed out cards like sweeties......


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 31, 2019)

Did he stand on a step ladder to do it?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

Not so much irritating for me, more those involved. Just sat in Tesco car park having a break and 7 executive cars have just rolled up, 9 people get out and it looks like they're having a  business meeting, standing up, in Tesco car park, when it's 1Â° outside, someone's taking minutes.....been there about 20 minutes 
Must be freezing...
Strange...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Didn't Dennis Wise do this for Sky a couple of years back? Handed out cards like sweeties......
		
Click to expand...

Don't think I've ever heard Dennis say someone is entitled to go down on a mere touch of the shoulder... And, would be amazed if he thought that...


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Not so much irritating for me, more those involved. Just sat in Tesco car park having a break and 7 executive cars have just rolled up, 9 people get out and it looks like they're having a  business meeting, standing up, in Tesco car park, when it's 1Â° outside, someone's taking minutes.....been there about 20 minutes
Must be freezing...
Strange...
		
Click to expand...

Drug dealers in your are sound very upmarket ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

some of the products that are being advertised on TV! 

yesterday I saw an ad for "lubricant" - surely if your other half is drier than Ghandi's flip flop then you are doing something seriously wrong


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 31, 2019)

James  Decorum young man, Decorum

Was it Esso?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 31, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			James  Decorum young man, Decorum

Was it Esso?
		
Click to expand...

Castrol GTX. Gets to parts other oils can't reach, remember.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 31, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Crikey! Hope she's ok. 

Her insurance and excess would probably cover taxis. Time for a rethink?
		
Click to expand...

Yup time to do some.sums ðŸ˜‰. She was ok , just badly shaken up, thankfully hadn't picked the kids up when it happened.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 31, 2019)

Being suckered into a betting site with a bonkers odds offer that was a dead cert. 

That's twice now.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2019)

Samsung / Android up date that has taken me two hours to get functions on my phone back to normal. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

Russell Brand - the guy is as funny as kick in the plums and now he's saying that he wants tickling banned.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			Russell Brand - the guy is as funny as kick in the plums and now he's saying that he wants tickling banned.
		
Click to expand...

File him in the Gemma Collins bracket. Crass and talentless that has mugged a career for himself


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

FA cup on a Friday night - tv money over fans attending


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			File him in the Gemma Collins bracket. Crass and talentless that has mugged a career for himself
		
Click to expand...

One of many â€œcelebritiesâ€ who are stealing oxygen from people far more deserving


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

Setting your heart on a new set of clubs only to play your best round for a few years with your current set!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			FA cup on a Friday night - tv money over fans attending
		
Click to expand...

Add Sunday night to that John; must have been a royal pain having gone out to have to start going back to Sheffield at 8pm on a Sunday evening.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add Sunday night to that John; must have been a royal pain having gone out to have to start going back to Sheffield at 8pm on a Sunday evening.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest richard I think going back to Sheffield at any time isnâ€™t the best feeling


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			James  Decorum young man, Decorum

Was it Esso?
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think it was called decorum ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2019)

Tradesmen that don't e-mail their promised quotes...


----------



## user2010 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			I donâ€™t think it was called decorum ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...




What's wrong with spit?
Like they do in the 'movies'


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 31, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			What's wrong with spit?
Like they do in the 'movies'

Click to expand...

Has someone caught Tiger spitting in the hole again?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

The constant need to bring up the Fed ex points table as if it has some meaning for the next 6 months


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2019)

Transfer Deadline Day


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add Sunday night to that John; must have been a royal pain having gone out to have to start going back to Sheffield at 8pm on a Sunday evening.
		
Click to expand...

Crazy Richard, no consideration for the working man or family


----------



## User2021 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			Setting your heart on a new set of clubs only to play your best round for a few years with your current set!
		
Click to expand...

Still buy them, you can never have too many mate


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Samsung / Android up date that has taken me two hours to get functions on my phone back to normal. Thanks guys.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, forgot how annoying Android updates can be. Apple updates seem more subtle, Android are more â€œright, remember how you used to do it, forget that, do it this way from now onâ€ ðŸ˜‚
I miss my Samsung phone though ðŸ˜­


----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2019)

My wife's iPhone that just won't turn on, and yes, it is fully charged up!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2019)

So having to drive into work this morning after a big dump of snow and few things that are more than irritating but dangerous 

1. People who are too lazy to clear all the snow from their car so as they are driving along big lumps come flying off potentially causing issues 

2. Speed awareness - people who seem to have just a small bit of awareness that the road conditions arenâ€™t perfect so slow down 

3. SUVâ€™s - just because you have a bit SUV or a 4x4 doesnâ€™t mean everyone does so donâ€™t drive right up behind people in cars give them a gap 

4. Mobile phones - why on earth would you be on your mobile phone whilst visibility is low , is snowing and the roads are dangerous


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Has someone caught Tiger spitting in the hole again?
		
Click to expand...

I though that was Sergio???


----------



## Rooter (Feb 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			3. SUVâ€™s - just because you have a bit SUV or a 4x4 doesnâ€™t mean everyone does so donâ€™t drive right up behind people in cars give them a gap
		
Click to expand...

People in stupid small cars that are not 4x4 getting in my way.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2019)

Snow.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Snow.
		
Click to expand...

Yep.
Can't work, can't play golf........
Smashing when you're a kid but a pain in the backside when you're older than 15.....


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Yep.
Can't work, can't play golf........
Smashing when you're a kid but a pain in the backside when you're older than 15.....
		
Click to expand...

going to an awards dinner tonight and would usually walk there, but i don't think wellies and black tie go


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add Sunday night to that John; must have been a royal pain having gone out to have to start going back to Sheffield at 8pm on a Sunday evening.
		
Click to expand...

And now add Monday night, although as most of the Man Utd fans seem to live in Surrey it might not be so much of an issue...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			going to an awards dinner tonight and would usually walk there, but i don't think wellies and black tie go
		
Click to expand...

Could be the start of a new fashion......


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Could be the start of a new fashion......

Click to expand...

unfortunately it isn't the Farmers ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			going to an awards dinner tonight and would usually walk there, but i don't think wellies and black tie go
		
Click to expand...

Assume they aren't black patent wellies. Not really a look otherwise unless you simply wear something like golf waterproof trousers and a suitable jacket and take the trousers, shoes etc in a bag and change when you get there. A lot of places have cloakrooms or at least somewhere in the corner of the room you can dump it


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Assume they aren't black patent wellies. Not really a look otherwise unless you simply wear something like golf waterproof trousers and a suitable jacket and take the trousers, shoes etc in a bag and change when you get there. A lot of places have cloakrooms or at least somewhere in the corner of the room you can dump it
		
Click to expand...

bugger all that, i wasn't even taking an overcoat TBH... Taxi it is


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 1, 2019)

Two good ones here:



Liverpoolphil said:



			So having to drive into work this morning after a big dump of snow and few things that are more than irritating but dangerous

1. People who are too lazy to clear all the snow from their car so as they are driving along big lumps come flying off potentially causing issues
		
Click to expand...

This really annoys me. I don't think people understand how dangerous it is, just pure laziness. On Weds when the snow was bad in Manchester the amount of cars that drove past my house still covered in snow and ice was just insane, some of them had cleared just enough to see out the front and not even bothered clearing their windows or mirrors. Unbelievably dangerous.



Liverpoolphil said:



			The constant need to bring up the Fed ex points table as if it has some meaning for the next 6 months
		
Click to expand...

This winds me up as well. I wouldn't mind if they just showed it as an update of the current standings at the end of a tournament, or an update showing current leaderboard based on who won last week, but to show projected moves on the FedEx Cup point table based on the leaderboard on a Thursday 5 tournaments into the year is so pointless.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 1, 2019)

I was on a dual carriageway yesterday, speed limit 70, and the idiot in front of me was doing 30. I drove up along side, looked across, and he had his head down, writing a text message.


----------



## cookelad (Feb 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			This winds me up as well. I wouldn't mind if they just showed it as an update of the current standings at the end of a tournament, or an update showing current leaderboard based on who won last week, but to show projected moves on the FedEx Cup point table based on the leaderboard on a Thursday 5 tournaments into the year is so pointless.
		
Click to expand...

The Golf Channel were claiming last year that the Fedex Cup is the most coveted trophy in golf, I can think of at least 4 trophies golfers would prefer to win, they seem to have changed that claim this year.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			And now add Monday night, although as most of the Man Utd fans seem to live in Surrey it might not be so much of an issue... 

Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 1, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I was on a dual carriageway yesterday, speed limit 70, and the idiot in front of me was doing 30. I drove up along side, looked across, and he had his head down, writing a text message.
		
Click to expand...

I call them bingo players "eyes down...".


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 1, 2019)

Motorway closed for a car crash so gritters can't get through and BBC going large on Southern England being gridlocked by a couple of inches of snow


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 1, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Motorway closed for a car crash so gritters can't get through and BBC going large on Southern England being gridlocked by a couple of inches of snow
		
Click to expand...

I went into Tesco yesterday to do some shopping,never seen it so busy.
I canâ€™t get off my drive and itâ€™s only an inch lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2019)

Touch wood, roads in Reading were ok this morning when I got lift and trains seem to be running to get me home. What annoys me are the nursing and admin staff that all live in or near Reading and haven't bothered to come in. Public transport is working so use it. Fortunately ICU is relatively quiet and calm so it hasn't been too bad but if this happened last week when we were at full capacity the implications and agency spend would have been serious. Don't use a little snow as an easy excuse to take a day off


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2019)

Snow. 2-3 inches of it round my way this morning. Usual train was suspended so had to get a lift to a different station with the missus. Weekend plans most likely ruined as I doubt the course will be open tomorrow and Sunday morning footy will probably be off as well. Might go Top Golf or something.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Supposed to be playing golf tomorrow for the first time since the end of November. Looks like the snow has put a stop to that. My comeback will now be in two weeks time instead.


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2019)

Four out five Watford away games are Weds, Fri, Weds, Fri.


----------



## chellie (Feb 1, 2019)

Stopped by police in Scotland yesterday driving along the A9


----------



## Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

My ex strikes again.. Had a lovely weekend planned for me and the kids this weekend, I finished work in Manchester early so drove all the way to Swanley to get them to bring back home to Lincoln even got a golf lesson set up for my boy he asked for . Only to get half way there and be called by her telling me they're away for the weekend, so I turn round go home then an hour later I've got my 6 year old ringing me in floods of tears asking why I'm not there, I have to admit I've just had to pull over and let myself have a moment because that's absolutely done me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Wolf said:



			My ex strikes again.. Had a lovely weekend planned for me and the kids this weekend, I finished work in Manchester early so drove all the way to Swanley to get them to bring back home to Lincoln even got a golf lesson set up for my boy he asked for . Only to get half way there and be called by her telling me they're away for the weekend, so I turn round go home then an hour later I've got my 6 year old ringing me in floods of tears asking why I'm not there, I have to admit I've just had to pull over and let myself have a moment because that's absolutely done me. 

Click to expand...

You need to start recording her calls, and keep them for future use.


----------



## Dando (Feb 1, 2019)

Wolf said:



			My ex strikes again.. Had a lovely weekend planned for me and the kids this weekend, I finished work in Manchester early so drove all the way to Swanley to get them to bring back home to Lincoln even got a golf lesson set up for my boy he asked for . Only to get half way there and be called by her telling me they're away for the weekend, so I turn round go home then an hour later I've got my 6 year old ringing me in floods of tears asking why I'm not there, I have to admit I've just had to pull over and let myself have a moment because that's absolutely done me. 

Click to expand...

I might get told off by the mods, but what a bitch!
I thought my daughters mum was bad but sheâ€™s nothing to compared to your ex mate.
No doubt shes trying to make daddy look like the bad guy by not turning up


----------



## chellie (Feb 1, 2019)

Wolf said:



			My ex strikes again.. Had a lovely weekend planned for me and the kids this weekend, I finished work in Manchester early so drove all the way to Swanley to get them to bring back home to Lincoln even got a golf lesson set up for my boy he asked for . Only to get half way there and be called by her telling me they're away for the weekend, so I turn round go home then an hour later I've got my 6 year old ringing me in floods of tears asking why I'm not there, I have to admit I've just had to pull over and let myself have a moment because that's absolutely done me. 

Click to expand...

As a Mum I just cannot comprehend how any woman can be so fecking nasty to their child.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			You need to start recording her calls, and keep them for future use.
		
Click to expand...

I already  keep copies of every msg and everything but so far not much use, I'll keep doing it though.


Dando said:



			I might get told off by the mods, but what a bitch!
I thought my daughters mum was bad but sheâ€™s nothing to compared to your ex mate.
No doubt shes trying to make daddy look like the bad guy by not turning up
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what's she doing mate, it's happened so many times it's unbelievable, problem is courts don't really want to know keep referring us to family mediation stating we have to go through that first, I've arranged it 4 times and 4 times she hasn't turned up...



chellie said:



			As a Mum I just cannot comprehend how any woman can be so fecking nasty to their child.
		
Click to expand...

Sad thing is she doesn't see it that way she tells the kids it's my fault which is why they get so upset because they think I can't or don't want to be there, yet she moans she never has time of and that I  do enough, yet that's so far from the truth the kids are my world I've even offered to have them full time without any maintenence and let her see them whenever she wants but no these games continue


----------



## Dando (Feb 1, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I already  keep copies of every msg and everything but so far not much use, I'll keep doing it though.


That's exactly what's she doing mate, it's happened so many times it's unbelievable, problem is courts don't really want to know keep referring us to family mediation stating we have to go through that first, I've arranged it 4 times and 4 times she hasn't turned up...


Sad thing is she doesn't see it that way she tells the kids it's my fault which is why they get so upset because they think I can't or don't want to be there, yet she moans she never has time of and that I  do enough, yet that's so far from the truth the kids are my world I've even offered to have them full time without any maintenence and let her see them whenever she wants but no these games continue
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d love to have a â€œchatâ€ with her


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 1, 2019)

Bubba slams a drive left into the crowd, sticks his arm out. Shuffly does the same, zip. No shout, no signal. Had hoped for better.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			Iâ€™d love to have a â€œchatâ€ with her
		
Click to expand...

Feel free mate. I'll happily send her address


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 1, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Bubba slams a drive left into the crowd, sticks his arm out. Shuffly does the same, zip. No shout, no signal. Had hoped for better.
		
Click to expand...

No point in shouting fore as they can't hear it 400 yards away.


----------



## user2010 (Feb 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			Iâ€™d love to have a â€œchatâ€ with her
		
Click to expand...



'Tough guy' alert.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Feel free mate. I'll happily send her address 

Click to expand...

Keep yourself right/cool, don't start tit for tat. Your kids WILL see the truth eventually. best of luck.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			Iâ€™d love to have a â€œchatâ€ with her
		
Click to expand...

Interesting use of quotations. Would you actually hurt her?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 2, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			No point in shouting fore as they can't hear it 400 yards away.

Click to expand...

My comment was more re shuffly, who did nothing. At least Bubba did something. I agree with shouting being a waste of time though.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2019)

the state people turn up to functions, its in the title, Black Tie/ evening dress, not jeans and shirt or highland dress which is daywear, scruffy buggers.

all blokes too at least all the women made the effort


----------



## User20205 (Feb 2, 2019)

This thread turning into an episode of Jeremy Kyle ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Dando (Feb 2, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Interesting use of quotations. Would you actually hurt her?
		
Click to expand...

No I wouldnâ€™t


----------



## Wilson (Feb 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			My ex strikes again.. Had a lovely weekend planned for me and the kids this weekend, I finished work in Manchester early so drove all the way to Swanley to get them to bring back home to Lincoln even got a golf lesson set up for my boy he asked for . Only to get half way there and be called by her telling me they're away for the weekend, so I turn round go home then an hour later I've got my 6 year old ringing me in floods of tears asking why I'm not there, I have to admit I've just had to pull over and let myself have a moment because that's absolutely done me. 

Click to expand...

That sounds brutal, and it makes me realise how lucky I was that when my parents got divorced, they never put us in the middle. Does she actually take them away, or just tell you that so you donâ€™t show, and then she tells the kids you havenâ€™t bothered? Might be worth confirming all weekend agreements via text/email, and then when she changes them, confirming the changes in a message, so you have a record of what is going on?

I hope the children see through it eventually, and you donâ€™t have to go through it much more.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 2, 2019)

Wilson said:



			That sounds brutal, and it makes me realise how lucky I was that when my parents got divorced, they never put us in the middle. Does she actually take them away, or just tell you that so you donâ€™t show, and then she tells the kids you havenâ€™t bothered? Might be worth confirming all weekend agreements via text/email, and then when she changes them, confirming the changes in a message, so you have a record of what is going on?

I hope the children see through it eventually, and you donâ€™t have to go through it much more.
		
Click to expand...

All agreements are confirmed in text she still every so often does this though to supposedly show her power in that she is the parent they live with full time so she will decide change then last minute to flex her muscles and make me try and jump through hoops, it's why I got solicitors involved but we've been told they can do nothing until its been through family mediation but she has failed to show on occasions costing me money stating she won't agree to anything only what she wants. So back in the same circle we go,.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 2, 2019)

Having to watch the rugby on mute... Really can't stand the wail of the bagpipes...


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Having to watch the rugby on mute... Really can stand the wail of the bagpipes...
		
Click to expand...

I love the pipes and my brother is an amazing piper. That guy really does sound like he's strangling a cat though!


----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2019)

Qualifications to represent nations in international sport!
Jimmy Tuivaiti, Jayden Hayward and Ian McKinley, two New Zealanders and an Irishman, all playing for Italy .............................. obviously!
Ridiculous.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2019)

Course being closed since Wednesday due to "snow" - seemingly the only place in the County that has it. Due to the alleged forecast of a thaw tomorrow (ummm Met Office says -3) it will re-open for the scheduled Men's Competition. Once again a particular section of the membership gets priority and yet we all pay the same


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Course being closed since Wednesday due to "snow" - seemingly the only place in the County that has it. Due to the alleged forecast of a thaw tomorrow (ummm Met Office says -3) it will re-open for the scheduled Men's Competition. Once again a particular section of the membership gets priority and yet we all pay the same 

Click to expand...

We've been closed since Tuesday, starting to get cabin fever . I know what you mean about the course being open for certain groups. Ours can seemingly be unplayable all week then miraculously playable on a Saturday. Not this week though , it's still closed .


----------



## Piece (Feb 2, 2019)

Not even a corner today. Burgled a point.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			We've been closed since Tuesday, starting to get cabin fever . I know what you mean about the course being open for certain groups. Ours can seemingly be unplayable all week then miraculously playable on a Saturday. Not this week though , it's still closed .

Click to expand...

Ditto the cabin fever. It was always going to open tomorrow if at all possible and that was pretty much made clear on the website yesterday. "The Competition Committee" would like the Men's Competition to go ahead. Neither the Ladies nor Seniors nor Juniors get similar effort made.


----------



## chellie (Feb 2, 2019)

Granddaughter, who is not yet 7, being diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes on Thursday. Hope to have her out of hospital on Monday.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Being a Leeds supporter.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 3, 2019)

Another back spasm basically they are messing up my life and itâ€™s depressing


----------



## Slab (Feb 3, 2019)

People still saying happy new year in Feb!


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 3, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Ditto the cabin fever. It was always going to open tomorrow if at all possible and that was pretty much made clear on the website yesterday. "The Competition Committee" would like the Men's Competition to go ahead. Neither the Ladies nor Seniors nor Juniors get similar effort made.
		
Click to expand...

Can't you play during Mens Competions ?
We have a few full lady members who play in slots in the middle of the mens competion on Saturdays.
Incidentally Lady Full  members are the only group who have the right to play every day, Male Full members cannot play on Ladies Comp Day ( Tuesday) until 12 30 , shock horror!
I don't know what it is but it is not EQUALITY ,hence my shouting.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 3, 2019)

dewsweeper said:



			Can't you play during Mens Competions ?
We have a few full lady members who play in slots in the middle of the mens competion on Saturdays.
Incidentally Lady Full  members are the only group who have the right to play every day, Male Full members cannot play on Ladies Comp Day ( Tuesday) until 12 30 , shock horror!
I don't know what it is but it is not EQUALITY ,hence my shouting.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Men only and no slots. Plus winter comps are a shotgun start so the course is basically closed to everyone else. Summer medals are all day Saturday and until about 1pm Sunday. We aren't equal in any way shape or form - much more effort/desire to keep the course fully open for the Men. We have 2 hours on a Tuesday reserved for comps (10-12 off the first tee only).


----------



## Homer (Feb 3, 2019)

People that give advice on belief as opposed to fact.


----------



## Homer (Feb 3, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Nope. Men only and no slots. Plus winter comps are a shotgun start so the course is basically closed to everyone else. Summer medals are all day Saturday and until about 1pm Sunday. We aren't equal in any way shape or form - much more effort/desire to keep the course fully open for the Men. We have 2 hours on a Tuesday reserved for comps (10-12 off the first tee only).
		
Click to expand...

And you pay equal membership fees nowadays too?  Awful way to treat a lady!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 3, 2019)

Homer said:



			And you pay equal membership fees nowadays too?  Awful way to treat a lady!
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I was just saying today that equal fees is right but that has to mean equal membership benefits too. It's not so much the tee reservations but the commitment to course opening and then course set-up for big Men's comps versus what the other sections get. It's a two tier membership so probably should be a two tier fee structure.


----------



## Homer (Feb 3, 2019)

Itâ€™s wrong - name and shame like that other bird in Wales (was it Wales or just near there?) did!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

Pubs that think it's entertaining to not make the effort to clear a route from the car park to the entrance. As we arrived there was an old deer with a walking frame really struggling to get across the icy path. HID parked (well dumped) the car and we went and helped her in. How hard would it have been to clear it yesterday?


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2019)

dewsweeper said:



			Can't you play during Mens Competions ?
We have a few full lady members who play in slots in the middle of the mens competion on Saturdays.
Incidentally Lady Full  members are the only group who have the right to play every day, Male Full members cannot play on Ladies Comp Day ( Tuesday) until 12 30 , shock horror!
I don't know what it is* but it is not EQUALITY* ,hence my shouting.
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Nope. Men only and no slots. Plus winter comps are a shotgun start so the course is basically closed to everyone else. Summer medals are all day Saturday and until about 1pm Sunday. *We aren't equal in any way shape or form *- much more effort/desire to keep the course fully open for the Men. We have 2 hours on a Tuesday reserved for comps (10-12 off the first tee only).
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure equality will ever truly exist.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 3, 2019)

Having a tee time booked in the morning and knowing that I won't be able to use it as we will still be under snow.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 3, 2019)

Bloomin referee at the Rangers v St Mirren game.

Awarding four penalties to the Gers was fair game, but there was an obvious encroachment by the St Mirren player with the one penalty that they missed. It should have been re-taken. Complaint lodged to the SPFL.


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 3, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Nope. Men only and no slots. Plus winter comps are a shotgun start so the course is basically closed to everyone else. Summer medals are all day Saturday and until about 1pm Sunday. We aren't equal in any way shape or form - much more effort/desire to keep the course fully open for the Men. We have 2 hours on a Tuesday reserved for comps (10-12 off the first tee only).
		
Click to expand...

I  understand your pain but did you read my post and in particular the last sentence ?
Our ladies are as  bad as your men, inequality is not just the preserve of males,that was my point.


----------



## drdel (Feb 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pubs that think it's entertaining to not make the effort to clear a route from the car park to the entrance. As we arrived there was an *old deer *with a walking frame really struggling to get across the icy path. HID parked (well dumped) the car and we went and helped her in. How hard would it have been to clear it yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

Did you check her antlers to make sure wasn't a moose !!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

Premier Inn service arrived for a other week in Manchester to a different Premier Inn, got to room and no light bulbs in any of the spotlights in bathroom. Took 30mins to explain why I need light in a bathroom before they moved me to a different room.. 

In the bright side my new room has 2 double beds that I've put together and I'm literally 50 yards from Trafford golf centre so I know what I'll be doing every night this week.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Premier Inn service arrived for a other week in Manchester to a different Premier Inn, got to room and no light bulbs in any of the spotlights in bathroom. Took 30mins to explain why I need light in a bathroom before they moved me to a different room..

In the bright side my new room has 2 double beds that I've put together and I'm literally 50 yards from Trafford golf centre so I know what I'll be doing every night this week.
		
Click to expand...

Sleeping?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			In the bright side my new room has 2 double beds that I've put together and I'm literally 50 yards from Trafford golf centre so I know what I'll be doing every night this week.
		
Click to expand...

You have a crush on the pro there?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Sleeping?
		
Click to expand...

Across the 2 beds yep ðŸ˜‚
May have to pop into the range a few times to occupy myself the danger will be trying not to spend to much on new toys...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			You have a crush on the pro there? 

Click to expand...

No Idea is he a nice fella ðŸ˜‚


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 3, 2019)

dewsweeper said:



			I  understand your pain but did you read my post and in particular the last sentence ?
Our ladies are as  bad as your men, inequality is not just the preserve of males,that was my point.
		
Click to expand...

I did. Your Ladies have the tee from daylight until 12.30 once a week? I would expect it's possible to play before they start as well as after 12.30? The few slots within the Men's Saturday competition equate to how much of the reservation that day?


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 3, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I did. Your Ladies have the tee from daylight until 12.30 once a week? I would expect it's possible to play before they start as well as after 12.30? The few slots within the Men's Saturday competition equate to how much of the reservation that day?
		
Click to expand...

My last try.
Our ladies can opt for Full Membership as can men.
The difference is a Full Membership lady can play 7 days a week.The equivalent Full Membership man can only play 6 1/2 days a week.
EQUALITY ! not in my book.
Not my problem now, I am only a Social Member due to a degenerative back condition.
Enjoy your golf whenever you can play, it may not last forever.
â˜ºï¸


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2019)

Mark Roe ...................................... JUST SHUT THE HELL UP !!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			All agreements are confirmed in text she still every so often does this though to supposedly show her power in that she is the parent they live with full time so she will decide change then last minute to flex her muscles and make me try and jump through hoops, it's why I got solicitors involved but we've been told they can do nothing until its been through family mediation but she has failed to show on occasions costing me money stating she won't agree to anything only what she wants. So back in the same circle we go,.
		
Click to expand...

That's absolutely bloody outrageous. It's no wonder you see these Fathers For Justice geezers climbing up buildings dress as superman and whatnot. Sounds like you don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## shortgame (Feb 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pubs that think it's entertaining to not make the effort to clear a route from the car park to the entrance. As we arrived there was an old deer with a walking frame really struggling to get across the icy path
		
Click to expand...

Bambi on ice?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 4, 2019)

Eateries/Pubs who find it hard to understand the clear instruction.
A bottle of still water in a glass, no ice or lemon.
Roughly 50% cannot achieve this.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2019)

You keep getting the bottle standing in the glass eh?
Peasants....


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Feb 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			All agreements are confirmed in text she still every so often does this though to supposedly show her power in that she is the parent they live with full time so she will decide change then last minute to flex her muscles and make me try and jump through hoops, it's why I got solicitors involved but we've been told they can do nothing until its been through family mediation but she has failed to show on occasions costing me money stating she won't agree to anything only what she wants. So back in the same circle we go,.
		
Click to expand...


Bin there done that. This is the lesson I've learnt. 

Fight for custody of your kids. I don't give a hoot what your solicitors advise, (you'll not win etc etc etc), fight with every breath in your body. There is only one person that can look after your kids and it is you! If you don't do this you'll be on the receiving end for the rest of your life and you'll hate it. BE THE ONE IN CONTROL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (how they behave, which schools they go to god damn everything!!!!!!!) I cannot stress this enough !!!!!!
If you don't win, then you, at least, will know you have tried your best.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Bin there done that. This is the lesson I've learnt.

Fight for custody of your kids. I don't give a hoot what your solicitors advise, (you'll not win etc etc etc), fight with every breath in your body. There is only one person that can look after your kids and it is you! If you don't do this you'll be on the receiving end for the rest of your life and you'll hate it. BE THE ONE IN CONTROL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (how they behave, which schools they go to god damn everything!!!!!!!) I cannot stress this enough !!!!!!
If you don't win, then you, at least, will know you have tried your best.
		
Click to expand...

That process is well underway currently. It's just a long drawn out process.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Feb 4, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Nope. Men only and no slots. Plus winter comps are a shotgun start so the course is basically closed to everyone else. Summer medals are all day Saturday and until about 1pm Sunday. We aren't equal in any way shape or form - much more effort/desire to keep the course fully open for the Men. We have 2 hours on a Tuesday reserved for comps (10-12 off the first tee only).
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like an equality arguement is due at your place and (all the ladies) need to threaten to withdraw subs unless a compromise can be reached.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 4, 2019)

Short poeple using umbrellas when youâ€™re 6ft1 and like your own eyes


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Short poeple using umbrellas when youâ€™re 6ft1 and like your own eyes
		
Click to expand...

That's me me screwed then a self confessed not very tall personðŸ˜‚


----------



## cookelad (Feb 4, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Short poeple using umbrellas when youâ€™re 6ft1 and like your own eyes
		
Click to expand...

Most dangerous thing I ever encountered while living in London was a rainy morning!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 4, 2019)

cookelad said:



			Most dangerous thing I ever encountered while living in London was a rainy morning!
		
Click to expand...

And thereâ€™s never an apology as they see it as your fault....


----------



## Dando (Feb 4, 2019)

Mrs D not appreciating the meaning of "working from home" and has the hump as I'm not painting the back bedroom now one of the girls has moved out.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 4, 2019)

People who think "Drop off only" at Tesco's means "Park your 4x4 there for an hour whilst you do a full shop so you don't have to walk so far afterwards".    

Still at least they kept the disabled spaces available for little scrotes who then abuse the store manager when he tried to ask them to move.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2019)

Today, pretty much everything has irritated me at least a bit, sometimes a lot and occasionally massively!!
Been one of those days......


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			Mrs D not appreciating the meaning of "working from home" and has the hump as I'm not painting the back bedroom now one of the girls has moved out.
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently painting all the bedrooms  for my Mrs D - God it's hard graft!


----------



## Dando (Feb 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I'm currently painting all the bedrooms  for my Mrs D - God it's hard graft!
		
Click to expand...

I helped out by spilling paint on the carpet then treading in it
Luckily we needed new carpet anyway


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 4, 2019)

I get home to find we have had a 6 hour power cut. The house is cold, and the freezer isn't. It is bleeping like a good un. Stuff in it seems ok though, still minus 11, but not a happy freezer.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Feb 5, 2019)

People who write reviews of items (especially one I want to buy) on the internet making it incredibly difficult to decide which item to buy.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Feb 5, 2019)

"My 3 fears for my first hole in one
1, The clubhouse is full
2, The clubhouse is emtpy
3, The other 17 holes that day have taken 99shots "

Not an irritation, but just saw this on your signature. My mate , got a hole in one a few years ago, and in the clubhouse afterwards a bloke was bragging he'd shot an (I forget exactly) say 66, with a 8 on the 10th. My mate fired back he'd shot 108 with a 1 on the 18th !!!! LOL !


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2019)

Vince Cable


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2019)

Ordered a lovely bathroom LED cabinet, only to find instructions for another unit. . 30 mins job turns into 4 hours.


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2019)

Incorrect use of the apostrophe.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 5, 2019)

Que'


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2019)

Slime said:



			Incorrect use of the apostrophe.
		
Click to expand...

Thats' an odd thing to be irritated about is'nt it?


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 5, 2019)

Clingfilm.


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's an odd thing to be irritated about isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

I see it mis-used so many times, hence the irritation ........................................ plus the fact that I'm a bit weird.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 5, 2019)

Slime said:



			Incorrect use of the apostrophe.
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			Incorrect use of the apostrophe.
		
Click to expand...

There's a shop sign in Coatbridge that'll really annoy you, " Mr Michael's Florist's shops "


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2019)

Sloppy road signage......
There's a new traffic light controlled crossing on one of our busy roads.
Warning signs have gone up.
They say "New Zebra Crossing Ahead"

It's not a Zebra crossing, it's traffic light controlled.
Pedantic? Yes
But still irritating


----------



## bobmac (Feb 6, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Sloppy road signage......
There's a new traffic light controlled crossing on one of our busy roads.
Warning signs have gone up.
They say "New Zebra Crossing Ahead"

It's not a Zebra crossing, it's traffic light controlled.
Pedantic? Yes
But still irritating
		
Click to expand...

It could be worse........


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2019)

Getting out of bed, and struggling to put my contacts in, go downstairs, and Mog2 has puked all over the granite work tops. Finish clearing it away, and have a sneezing fit due to alergy to dettol. While sneezing  knock glass coaster onto floor, where upon it shatters, and I have to clear up loads of broken glass.

A good start to the day.

Oh, and forgot to put the dishwasher on last night, so no clean mog bowls.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Getting out of bed, and struggling to put my contacts in, go downstairs, and Mog2 has puked all over the granite work tops. Finish clearing it away, and have a sneezing fit due to alergy to dettol. While sneezing  knock glass coaster onto floor, where upon it shatters, and I have to clear up loads of broken glass.

A good start to the day.

Oh, and forgot to put the dishwasher on last night, so no clean mog bowls.
		
Click to expand...

Suggest you may want to consider returning to bed. Doesn't bode well does it


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 6, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Getting out of bed, and struggling to put my contacts in, go downstairs, and Mog2 has puked all over the granite work tops. Finish clearing it away, and have a sneezing fit due to alergy to dettol. While sneezing  knock glass coaster onto floor, where upon it shatters, and I have to clear up loads of broken glass.

A good start to the day.

Oh, and forgot to put the dishwasher on last night, so no clean mog bowls.
		
Click to expand...

Look into Ortho K Lenses - very effective and less hassle. Won't help with cat puke, dettol allergy and broken glass though!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 6, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Look into Ortho K Lenses - very effective and less hassle. Won't help with cat puke, dettol allergy and broken glass though!
		
Click to expand...

Or just get a dog.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Feb 6, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Or just get a dog.  

Click to expand...

Or, and this has to be said, remove all animals from your household. Problem and all, whatever they are to do with said animals, future problems solved.

You're welcome.


----------



## Dando (Feb 6, 2019)

changing to medication that has the following side effects;
dizziness
headaches
feeling tired all the time
lack of concentration 
having a metallic taste in my mouth all the time


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2019)

The word wintry.
That's simply wrong in every way ........................... in my opinion, and nobody will EVER convince me otherwise!
Nobody has been arrested for assault and battry, nobody has complained that their soup is too watry or that over cooked liver is very rubbry.
Oh, and Mrs Slime has never worn a summry dress.
IT'S WINTERY, not wintry!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			The word wintry.
That's simply wrong in every way ........................... in my opinion, and nobody will EVER convince me otherwise!
Nobody has been arrested for assault and battry, nobody has complained that their soup is too watry or that over cooked liver is very rubbry.
Oh, and Mrs Slime has never worn a summry dress.
IT'S WINTERY, not wintry!
		
Click to expand...

One of the reasons I love this thread is for posts like this. It's not a big thing, it is largely irrational to be annoyed by it but it clearly gets under your skin. There are things like this that annoy all of us and this thread is a great way to get them off your chest. 

Marvellous stuff, it's classic Meldrew


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One of the reasons I love this thread is for posts like this. It's not a big thing, it is largely irrational to be annoyed by it but* it clearly gets under your skin*. There are things like this that annoy all of us and this thread is a great way to get them off your chest.

Marvellous stuff, it's classic Meldrew 

Click to expand...

Oh mate ...................................... you have no idea just how deep!!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 6, 2019)

Anyone who doesnâ€™t understand what a toilet brush is for.....


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 6, 2019)

I hate how virtually no womens clothes can go in the tumble dryer, just why would you do that.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 6, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Anyone who doesnâ€™t understand what a toilet brush is for.....
		
Click to expand...

Brushing Homer's hair?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 6, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Anyone who doesnâ€™t understand what a toilet brush is for.....
		
Click to expand...

Likewise people that use one whilst toilet is still full of paper clogging up the brush


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2019)

People on a golf forum debating the operational procedure for using a toilet brush.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 6, 2019)

My golf swing â˜¹ï¸


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 6, 2019)

People who, in the middle of a debate (maybe heated), interrupt you to state - "In your opinion"..

Of course it's my opinion.. You just heard me speak the very words! I'm not possessed by a debating demon am I? If I say it. it's my opinion...... I'm fuming now.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Brushing Homer's hair?
		
Click to expand...

I'm working towards a Frag and Imurg shiny head. Not so much left these days and definitely no need for a comb let alone a brush


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2019)

the old dear who drove all the way back from Nairn to Inverness, never going above 40 and even slowing down on a couple of bends. must have been 50 cars behind her all the way, with no room to overtake once


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2019)

The person who told me that their hoover was a Dyson.
Rubbish!
Your vacuum cleaner may be a Dyson, your hoover can only be a Hoover.














I'm having a bad day.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			The person who told me that their hoover was a Dyson.
Rubbish!
Your vacuum cleaner may be a Dyson, your hoover can only be a Hoover.














I'm having a bad day.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I so hate that "hoover" "hoovering" - it's a brand name numpty!


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh I so hate that "hoover" "hoovering" - it's a brand name numpty!
		
Click to expand...

The same people probably 'sellotape' a parcel with sticky tape that isn't sellotape at all.
They also refer to their PIN number, that's their Personal Identification Number number!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			I see it mis-used so many times, hence the irritation ........................................ plus the fact that I'm a bit weird.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re ok playing fast and loose with hyphens and an ellipsis though?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			The same people probably 'sellotape' a parcel with sticky tape that isn't sellotape at all.
They also refer to their PIN number, that's their Personal Identification Number number!
		
Click to expand...

ATM machine. 

â€œVery uniqueâ€.

I have no idea why the standard of written and spoken English is so poor.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2019)

People arranging a meeting and then sidling up forty minute late without any notification or apology


----------



## bobmac (Feb 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			ATM machine.

â€œVery uniqueâ€.

I have no idea why the standard of written and spoken English is so poor.
		
Click to expand...

Raising up
Reversing back
Go for an explore
My bad
Ect

There are many more.


----------



## Dando (Feb 6, 2019)

People


----------



## drdel (Feb 6, 2019)

Dando said:



			People
		
Click to expand...

Yup - I'm fine, its all them others that are the problem


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			People arranging a meeting and then sidling up forty minute late without any notification or apology
		
Click to expand...

Default NHS behaviour (sorry ðŸ˜)


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2019)

The design of about half a dozen new junctions in the town....
Too many lanes, not enough useful signage, too many lanes going where not enough people go so you have empty road bit queues in the other lanes.
They must be designed by computer or they rely on what the idiot is telling it.....
And traffic lights.
Some keep you waiting for days then turn green for a millisecond
And bus lanes.
I can show you 4 or 5 bus lanes that buses don't use anymore because routes have changed.
But the bus lane is still there......
Who designs this crap!!!!


----------



## Dando (Feb 6, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The design of about half a dozen new junctions in the town....
Too many lanes, not enough useful signage, too many lanes going where not enough people go so you have empty road bit queues in the other lanes.
They must be designed by computer or they rely on what the idiot is telling it.....
And traffic lights.
Some keep you waiting for days then turn green for a millisecond
And bus lanes.
I can show you 4 or 5 bus lanes that buses don't use anymore because routes have changed.
But the bus lane is still there......
Who designs this crap!!!!

Click to expand...

Have you thought of moving or do you stay just so you can moan?


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Youâ€™re ok playing fast and loose with hyphens and an ellipsis though?
		
Click to expand...

Yup .......................... I said I was a bit weird.
However, if you want to be pedantic, it's okay or OK and not ok in lower case.
Just saying.  

Grammar police, I love 'em.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2019)

Dando said:



			Have you thought of moving or do you stay just so you can moan?
		
Click to expand...

Like a good moan, me....
I think everywhere's the same.
Stuff being designed by computer but people don't move and drive like computers. So it doesn't work....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Default NHS behaviour (sorry ðŸ˜)
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the ICU senior staff have always been pretty good. I was annoyed as I wanted to get away on time but fortunately I managed to get everything I needed and over ten minutes over


----------



## IainP (Feb 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Youâ€™re ok playing fast and loose with hyphens and an ellipsis though?
		
Click to expand...

While we are on it,  it is okay, or O.K.
ðŸ˜€

Oops too slow.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			ATM machine. 

â€œVery uniqueâ€.

I have no idea why the standard of written and spoken English is so poor.
		
Click to expand...

Annoys me when people do one of those at my work and refer to the 'CMT Team'. CMT stands for client management team, which means they're referring to the client management team team.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Annoys me when people do one of those at my work and refer to the 'CMT Team'. CMT stands for client management team, which means they're referring to the client management team team.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto PAT testing!! Makes me rage! ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			Yup .......................... I said I was a bit weird.
However, if you want to be pedantic, it's okay or OK and not ok in lower case.
Just saying.  

Grammar police, I love 'em.
		
Click to expand...

A lowercase ok is less common but grammatically correct.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 6, 2019)

IainP said:



			While we are on it,  it is okay, or O.K.
ðŸ˜€

Oops too slow.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, ok is perfectly fine. Look it up. Youâ€™ll be enlightened.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Nope, ok is perfectly fine. Look it up. Youâ€™ll be enlightened.
		
Click to expand...

That's what he said.

_''While we are on it, *it is *okay, or O.K.''_


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 6, 2019)

bobmac said:



			That's what he said.

_''While we are on it, *it is *okay, or O.K.''_

Click to expand...

Erm, are you having a senior moment, Bob? ðŸ˜


----------



## bobmac (Feb 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Erm, are you having a senior moment, Bob? ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Just getting the posts from Slime and IanP mixed up.
More gin required


----------



## IainP (Feb 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Nope, ok is perfectly fine. Look it up. Youâ€™ll be enlightened.
		
Click to expand...

Well I posted in jest, but okay I did look it up and the first seven references/articles all said it wasn't, and by then I was bored. Sure some can be found though.
Just like people can find justification for "gotten" somewhere, but I'll never accept it ðŸ™‚


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Nope, ok is perfectly fine. Look it up. Youâ€™ll be enlightened.
		
Click to expand...

You're wrong, but never mind.


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2019)

Brexit.
Not the process, more the word.
Why can't people, particularly those who should know better, pronounce it correctly.
It's BREXIT, not Breggzit.  British Exit. That's Exit, not Eggzit.
It's spelled with an X and not GG.
Why can't they get it right?

Oh, and don't get me started on the word 'medicine'.
That's med*i*cine, not medcine.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Brexit.
Not the process, more the word.
Why can't people, particularly those who should know better, pronounce it correctly.
It's BREXIT, not Breggzit.  British Exit. That's Exit, not Eggzit.
It's spelled with an X and not GG.
Why can't they get it right?

Oh, and don't get me started on the word 'medicine'.
That's med*i*cine, not medcine.
		
Click to expand...

You must love alooominum.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 7, 2019)

Slime said:



*Your* wrong, but never mind.
		
Click to expand...

That would be you're. 

Herein lies the problem of opening this particular can of worms ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			You must love alooominum.
		
Click to expand...

That annoys everyone outside of the US, not just Slime, (inevitably .)

The US has a number of issues, its Solder, not Sodder, yoghurt not yo gurt, basil not baysil etc


----------



## bobmac (Feb 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That annoys everyone outside of the US, not just Slime, (inevitably .)

The US has a number of issues, its Solder, not Sodder, yoghurt not yo gurt, basil not baysil etc
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind what they call things, however, I do mind when we start using American words/phrases 
Autopsy 
Movie
Store
Shopping mall
Touch base
Do the math
Criminality
For free
Where you at
Color
etc


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2019)

Math does my nut. I'd taser anyone leaving off the s.

Whilst we are on an American theme / rant. What is it about only using a fork? Don't know why that irritates me but it really does. They have knives as well, I 've seen them on the table. Use one.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 7, 2019)

Range Knobs... Had to suffer a couple of these last night.

Working away on my game in my own little way and trying to hit the 9 shots that Pete Cowan talks about a lot and heard a fair bit of Haney saying the same so thought I'd see if I could hit them all. When 2 numpties all dressed in their full golf garb and with all the arrogance in the world literally start talking about the bloke in the hoodie (me) who clearly can't hit a straight shot or a consistent ball flight, shouldn't even bother playing the game.

Just gave them a little smile carried on about my game and laughed at them as they gave up halfway though their bucket of balls as one had the persistent Shanks and said it's a stupid game.. I call that golfing Karma...


----------



## Slab (Feb 7, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Range Knobs... Had to suffer a couple of these last night.

Working away on my game in my own little way and trying to hit the 9 shots that Pete Cowan talks about a lot and heard a fair bit of Haney saying the same so thought I'd see if I could hit them all. When 2 numpties all dressed in their full golf garb and with all the arrogance in the world literally start talking about the bloke in the hoodie (me) who clearly can't hit a straight shot or a consistent ball flight, shouldn't even bother playing the game.

Just gave them a little smile carried on about my game and laughed at them as they gave up halfway though their bucket of balls as one had the persistent Shanks and said it's a stupid game.. I call that golfing Karma...
		
Click to expand...


I read the first part and automatically assumed you had an issue with the temp control on your Aga!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 7, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			That would be you're.

Herein lies the problem of opening this particular can of worms ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

As a general rule I don't point out things I think are obviously typos, they happen. I do them all the time. I also have no issue will colloquialisms or internet slang when not over done. I will point it out to people who make continual mistakes (Salah being spelt Salha despite it being pointed out is one that irks) or people who show no attempt to improve their typing.

I hate the arguments of "You know what I meant" or "Haven't you got anything better to do than point out spelling mistakes"? Don't people realise that the manner in which they articulate their points is important and it lends more weight to a post if it reads well? 

It's a little thing but it goes a long way!

I wonder if I made any mistakes in this post.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 7, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I don't mind what they call things, however, I do mind when we start using American words/phrases
Autopsy
Movie
Store
Shopping mall
Touch base
Do the math
Criminality
For free
Where you at
Color
etc
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind some appropriation of expressions from other cultures - I don't think English needs to be that rigid. The internet has blurred the lines totally for intercultural discussion and we are happy to watch a lot of American TV shows, so we can't expect English to remain as it has been in the past. We don't still write like they did in Shakespearean or even Victorian times, so why shouldn't we adopt American sayings when they're prevalent? As long as we spell them correctly.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Math does my nut. I'd taser anyone leaving off the s.

Whilst we are on an American theme / rant. What is it about only using a fork? Don't know why that irritates me but it really does. They have knives as well, I 've seen them on the table. Use one.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on though - certain meals just don't require a knife. Like a curry for example - small pieces of chicken and a rice in sauce. Or a bowl of pasta. Why get a knife out the drawer when it's not needed? I'm not fully sure what you're referring to though.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 7, 2019)

Worse than not using a knife, is using a knife, but holding it incorrectly. It is a knife, not a pen.


----------



## Cake (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not fully sure what you're referring to though. 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m going to assume it is the same thing that bugs me... only using a fork  when eating food that I would expect to use a knife and fork for.  Can involve trying to lever chunks off the the big items with the edge of the fork, while there is a perfectly usable knife available.

Worst instance Iâ€™ve ever seen was in a reasonably upscale restaurant in Dallas, where a girl on another table was tackling a tuna steak... by holding the steak down with one hand while prying off chunks with the fork.  I was speechless


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Hang on though - certain meals just don't require a knife. Like a curry for example - small pieces of chicken and a rice in sauce. Or a bowl of pasta. Why get a knife out the drawer when it's not needed? I'm not fully sure what you're referring to though. 

Click to expand...

Cake has summed it up well. In the worst cases they use the fork to cut and then chase food around the plate. Watch any US sitcom or drama when people are eating regular food, it tends to be fork only. No issue with food that does not require cutting, curry, risotto etc.

I apologise now Orikoru. You have reached this point in your life not noticing this major faux pau by our friends across the water. Now you will notice every time and perhaps, just perhaps, it will start to irritate you as well. Instead of gliding through life without a care in the world, apart from the threat of Arsenal ever becoming half decent again, you know have US knife issues to wind you up as well


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

Ahh fair enough. Yeah that does sound a bit daft.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Feb 7, 2019)

Having to sit here at work waiting for one (possible) last customer, after spending all day doing as close to nothing as you can get. 

I've played pc games (got a standalone pc), watched iplayer and read a book so far.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			As a general rule I don't point out things I think are obviously typos, they happen. I do them all the time. I also have no issue will colloquialisms or internet slang when not over done. I will point it out to people who make continual mistakes (Salah being spelt Salha despite it being pointed out is one that irks) or people who show no attempt to improve their typing.

I hate the arguments of "You know what I meant" or "Haven't you got anything better to do than point out spelling mistakes"? Don't people realise that the manner in which they articulate their points is important and it lends more weight to a post if it reads well?

It's a little thing but it goes a long way!

I wonder if I made any mistakes in this post. 

Click to expand...

I just like the taste of delicious irony in many of these wormy cans ðŸ˜.

I too have to problem with most things, life is too short. I sometimes just like to poke the bear though.

Just don't get me started on text speak ðŸ¤£


----------



## Rooter (Feb 7, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Just don't get me started on text speak ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

OK M8, CUL8R


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2019)

Rooter said:



			OK M8, CUL8R
		
Click to expand...

LMAO


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 7, 2019)

Rooter said:



			OK M8, CUL8R
		
Click to expand...

I feel you are trying to speak to me. I'm just not sure what you're saying though...

Something about Kula Shaker?


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2019)

Telling mrs dando my eta at Basingstoke station only to be told I need to go to hook! This train doesnâ€™t stop at hook.
Itâ€™s my fault even though I was told I needed to go to Basingstoke ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2019)

Dando said:



			Telling mrs dando my eta at Basingstoke station only to be told I need to go to hook! This train doesnâ€™t stop at hook.
Itâ€™s my fault even though I was told I needed to go to Basingstoke ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

You just don't listen do you..........


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			You just don't listen do you..........
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t you bloody start!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Range *Knobs*... Had to suffer a couple of these last night.

Working away on my game in my own little way and trying to hit the 9 shots that Pete Cowan talks about a lot and heard a fair bit of Haney saying the same so thought I'd see if I could hit them all. When 2 numpties all dressed in their full golf garb and with all the arrogance in the world literally start talking about the bloke in the hoodie (me) who clearly can't hit a straight shot or a consistent ball flight, shouldn't even bother playing the game.

Just gave them a little smile carried on about my game and laughed at them as they gave up halfway though their bucket of balls as one had the persistent Shanks and said it's a stupid game.. I call that golfing Karma...
		
Click to expand...

Thought you didn't like people using that word...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2019)

Osteonecrosis. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avascular_necrosis


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Osteonecrosis. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avascular_necrosis

Click to expand...

My sister suffers badly with osteoporosis, she's been in hospital since last Friday.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 7, 2019)

Grown men giving sportsmen childish nicknames
Bryson Deshambles
Fat Sam 
Maureen
Brenda


----------



## user2010 (Feb 7, 2019)

Adults not being able to spell height, Titleist, Augusta. etc etc.
Then getting all arsey when you correct them.
Plebs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2019)

Grammar Police
Spelling Nazis

Some peopleâ€™s sole purpose on the forum is to correct people spelling or grammatical errors - itâ€™s a forum not an English exam
, sad people - get a life


----------



## IainP (Feb 7, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Grown men giving sportsmen childish nicknames
Bryson Deshambles
Fat Sam
Maureen
Brenda
		
Click to expand...

I guess we are on a golf forum, but maybe some stretching of the term "sportsmen" in some of the above


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2019)

Forum snowflakes


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Adults not being able to spell height, Titleist, Augusta. etc etc.
Then getting all arsey when you correct them.
Plebs.

Click to expand...

Can I please add Jack Wilshire to the list?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Grammar Police
Spelling Nazis

Some peopleâ€™s sole purpose on the forum is to correct people spelling or grammatical errors - itâ€™s a forum not an English exam
, sad people - get a life
		
Click to expand...

Point out a single person whose sole purpose on this forum is to do that.

I had to edit my post for a typo.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Can I please add Jack Wil*t*shire to the list?
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 7, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Fixed that for you. 

Click to expand...

Top trolling. â¤ï¸


----------



## chellie (Feb 7, 2019)

Had an argument with a kerb. The kerb won. Now need a new alloy. First time ever


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 7, 2019)

The media in the UK, and particularly how they are willing to publish any old crap if they think it will increase their readership or internet hits. Having been right in the middle of one of the week's big news stories and knowing what was actually happening, it was a real eye opener to see the complete fabrications and untruths that some outlets were broadcasting and publishing.



I'm not suggesting that it is only UK media and foreign media don't do the same but my experience this week has been with UK media.


----------



## IainP (Feb 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Incorrect use of the apostrophe.
		
Click to expand...

Just for you.



There


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2019)

IainP said:



			Just for you.



There
	View attachment 26544

Click to expand...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2019)

The weather.  When you have a 300 mile round trip planned to Dorset/Devon to look at properties and you see the weather forecast for the entire area and the journey down from Surrey is biblical albeit without the locusts.    Having to cancel and re-arrange for next week.


----------



## Homer (Feb 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The weather.  When you have a 300 mile round trip planned to Dorset/Devon to look at properties and you see the weather forecast for the entire area and the journey down from Surrey is biblical albeit without the locusts.    Having to cancel and re-arrange for next week.
		
Click to expand...

Were you walking down there then?!


----------



## Slab (Feb 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The weather.  When you have a 300 mile round trip planned to Dorset/Devon to look at properties and you see the weather forecast for the entire area and the journey down from Surrey is biblical albeit without the locusts.    Having to cancel and re-arrange for next week.
		
Click to expand...

The weather, when its mid 30's but a cyclone is on its way tomorrow and you don't know if the forecast for it to miss right will be accurate


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2019)

Homer said:



			Were you walking down there then?!
		
Click to expand...

Using a space hopper actually.   Not sure if I would have been allowed on the M3 with it though.    Seriously that is no fun journey in that kind of weather.  Just spoke to the estate agent and he was laughing saying he was expecting me to call.  It is raining cats and dogs down there right now and he just trod in a poodle.      I'll get my raincoat.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Using a space hopper actually.   Not sure if I would have been allowed on the M3 with it though.    Seriously that is no fun journey in that kind of weather.  Just spoke to the estate agent and he was laughing saying he was expecting me to call.  It is raining cats and dogs down there right now and he just trod in a poodle.      I'll get my raincoat.
		
Click to expand...

Sell the soft top space hopper, or keep it for the summer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Using a space hopper actually.   Not sure if I would have been allowed on the M3 with it though.    Seriously that is no fun journey in that kind of weather.  Just spoke to the estate agent and he was laughing saying he was expecting me to call.  It is raining cats and dogs down there right now and he just trod in a poodle.      I'll get my raincoat.
		
Click to expand...

You and the clan relocating? have you got the new course sorted. Get the priorities right, plus you can see how it drains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cookelad (Feb 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Math does my nut. I'd taser anyone leaving off the s.

Whilst we are on an American theme / rant. What is it about only using a fork? Don't know why that irritates me but it really does. They have knives as well, I 've seen them on the table. Use one.
		
Click to expand...

I want to like this twice, once for each rant. 

One person we went for New Year's Eve with would cut her food properly the. Put the knife down and then swap the fork into her right hand shovel the food in fork back to left hand pick up knife and repeat, "now you're actually making life difficult for yourself"


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 8, 2019)

Talktalk customer services

Got a customer who has forgotten his email password, their only recovery option is to send an recovery link to the email address he cannot access.

2 hours on the phone so far
You canâ€™t make it up

Where is that brick wall so I can smash my head against it and end this misery


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2019)

The price of gig tickets. 

two tribute acts charging more than i paid to see the real thing back in the day


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 8, 2019)

chellie said:



			Had an argument with a kerb. The kerb won. Now need a new alloy. First time ever

Click to expand...

Can you not get it refurbed? Often physical damage can be repaired.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Talktalk customer services

Got a customer who has forgotten his email password, their only recovery option is to send an recovery link to the email address he cannot access.

2 hours on the phone so far
You canâ€™t make it up

Where is that brick wall so I can smash my head against it and end this misery
		
Click to expand...

They're horrendous we had so many issues with them in our old house. 

Tried to make a final payment when we we left them and moved house only to find out they can't do over the phone payments they don't have the software. Had to set up new online account with them over the phone then verify it online to make 1 payment took 3 hrs to sort, could have made the payment over the phone in 30 seconds..


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			The price of gig tickets.

two tribute acts charging more than i paid to see the real thing back in the day

Click to expand...


The Vice Girls and the Fizz?         At least the Specials aren't charging stupid money for their latest London gig in May.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Vice Girls and the Fizz?         At least the Specials aren't charging stupid money for their latest London gig in May.
		
Click to expand...

No it was a Smiths, and Stone Roses tribute, they played last year and it was free


----------



## cookelad (Feb 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			They're horrendous we had so many issues with them in our old house.

Tried to make a final payment when we we left them and moved house only to find out they can't do over the phone payments they don't have the software. Had to set up new online account with them over the phone then verify it online to make 1 payment took 3 hrs to sort, could have made the payment over the phone in 30 seconds..
		
Click to expand...

We had trouble with TalkTalk as BT customers, got an email from BT "sorry to see you're leaving us" of course I thought it was spam but better check it,

No Mr Cooke you're definitely leaving us, 
Ok where am I going instead? 
Our records show TalkTalk are taking over your account,
On who's authority?
Sorry I don't have that information,
Ok you tell TalkTalk that we're not leaving BT and that we'll be filing a complaint.

Turned out our lodger was upgrading her mobile contract and the sneaky blighters had snuck it into what she'd agreed and with English not being her first language (or so we suspect) she'd agreed


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2019)

Rupert and  9 adult swans on Nairn east beach


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert and  9 adult swans on Nairn east beach

Click to expand...

Doesnâ€™t sound good


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			Doesnâ€™t sound good
		
Click to expand...

At least his tea for the weekend is sorted


----------



## chellie (Feb 8, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Can you not get it refurbed? Often physical damage can be repaired.
		
Click to expand...

Have been lucky and the garage I bought the car from have got me a new one for Â£40!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert and  9 adult swans on Nairn east beach

Click to expand...

Is he feeling a bit better now ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 8, 2019)

Raking my brain trying to remember what film or maybe it was a TV series , where the guy beats up the father of the boy that has been bullying his son at school. On the bully's door step with the bully watching.
Any ideas, put me out of my misery.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Raking my brain trying to remember what film or maybe it was a TV series , where the guy beats up the father of the boy that has been bullying his son at school. On the bully's door step with the bully watching.
Any ideas, put me out of my misery.
		
Click to expand...

Is that not True Detective season 2? Colin Farrell??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Vice Girls and the Fizz?         At least the Specials aren't charging stupid money for their latest London gig in May.
		
Click to expand...

Saw them in Reading last year (or year before). All a bit tasty at the back of the crowd during Ghost Town!!


----------



## BrianM (Feb 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			No it was a Smiths, and Stone Roses tribute, they played last year and it was free

Click to expand...

Where is this happening, love the Smiths and Stone Roses ðŸ˜€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2019)

Going to see a Fish era Marillion tribute act called StillMarillion (Marillion's Steve Rothery sometimes guests for them!!!) and they are doing an all dayer at the Half Moon in Putney. The first part will be a change of tact covering Seasons End (and some Fish stuff) and the evening is cassic Fish era including all of the Fugazi album. All day for the princely sum of Â£22


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 8, 2019)

chellie said:



			Have been lucky and the garage I bought the car from have got me a new one for Â£40!
		
Click to expand...

Cool, but I would also get the damaged one refurbed and keep as a spare?
Down this way a refurb of wheel (alloy repair and powder coating) is around Â£50-70 a wheel)


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 8, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Is that not True Detective season 2? Colin Farrell??
		
Click to expand...

Could be, but it's been a while since i watch that, this was on quite recently


----------



## chrisd (Feb 8, 2019)

Good and bad news

The bad news, I took my car to have a minor service at the dealers, apparently the mechanic decided the timing chain was noisy. The good news is that they decided to replace it under the warranty but it'll take 2 days


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Good and bad news

The bad news, I took my car to have a minor service at the dealers, apparently the mechanic decided the timing chain was noisy. The good news is that they decided to replace it under the warranty but it'll take 2 days
		
Click to expand...

How many miles has it done Chris?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			How many miles has it done Chris?
		
Click to expand...

39k Rich


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2019)

chrisd said:



			39k Rich
		
Click to expand...

That doesnâ€™t sound good, lucky itâ€™s a warranty job mate.


----------



## Slime (Feb 8, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Good and bad news

The bad news, I took my car to have a minor service at the dealers, apparently the mechanic decided the timing chain was noisy. The good news is that they decided to replace it under the warranty but it'll take 2 days
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't be a VW engine by any chance?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 8, 2019)

Slime said:



			It wouldn't be a VW engine by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

No it's a Nissan Pulsar petrol which has the same engine as the Qashqai I believe


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 8, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Is that not True Detective season 2? Colin Farrell??
		
Click to expand...

 Just checked you were right S2 E1, hopefully i'll sleep tonight. 
Thanks Bluewolf


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Just checked you were right S2 E1, hopefully i'll sleep tonight.
Thanks Bluewolf 

Click to expand...

I have my uses ðŸ˜‰


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2019)

christopher chope. The best argument yet for mass extinction. 
And yes, not capitalising his name is intentional......


----------



## chellie (Feb 9, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Cool, but I would also get the damaged one refurbed and keep as a spare?
Down this way a refurb of wheel (alloy repair and powder coating) is around Â£50-70 a wheel)
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, hadn't thought of doing that.


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			christopher chope. The best argument yet for mass extinction.
And yes, not capitalising his name is intentional......
		
Click to expand...

Just googled him. What a lovely human being he is.... said no one ever


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2019)

Toothpaste
Just the sheer number of different types.
Does every brand really need a dozen different ways to keep your teeth cleaning?


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 9, 2019)

Wind!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2019)

arnieboy said:



			Wind!
		
Click to expand...

Try less dairy ðŸ‘


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 9, 2019)

Changing wiper blades on my car ... I've tried a couple of times over the years and they just confuse me. 

Bought some easy install aero wipers for the new car and I've just managed to snap the assembly on the blade and now I can't get the old one back on.

Seriously, I look at a wiper blade and my brain turns to mush.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Changing wiper blades on my car ... I've tried a couple of times over the years and they just confuse me. 

Bought some easy install aero wipers for the new car and I've just managed to snap the assembly on the blade and now I can't get the old one back on.

Seriously, I look at a wiper blade and my brain turns to mush.
		
Click to expand...

haha, just pay the pleb at halfords an extra Â£4 to fit it for you. job done


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			haha, just pay the pleb at halfords an extra Â£4 to fit it for you. job done
		
Click to expand...

I'm sending the Mrs out to do just that after lunch.  I can't bare the shame of going myself


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I'm sending the Mrs out to do just that after lunch.  I can't bare the shame of going myself
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2019)

chrisd said:



			No *it's a Nissan Pulsar* petrol which has the same engine as the Qashqai I believe
		
Click to expand...

That's what I said ............................................ I just spelt it wrong!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2019)

Dropped catches when England are batting


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 9, 2019)

Dortmund ðŸ˜’


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Toothpaste
Just the sheer number of different types.
Does every brand really need a dozen different ways to keep your teeth cleaning?
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t realise they made toothpaste for false teeth! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Toothpaste
Just the sheer number of different types.
Does every brand really need a dozen different ways to keep your teeth cleaning?
		
Click to expand...

We use Logic toothpaste to clean our dog's teeth, she loves it


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2019)

Hypocrites ............................................ whether on a forum or not!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			Hypocrites ............................................ whether on a forum or not!
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to take an oath for that one


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

Being a Fulham fan in a full bar at the club


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2019)

Carrying my bag for 18holes - first time in about 10 years and I feel like absolute crap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			Carrying my bag for 18holes - first time in about 10 years and I feel like absolute crap
		
Click to expand...

You'll feel that tomorrow


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You'll feel that tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

The way Iâ€™m feeling now, tomorrow is cancelled


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			The way Iâ€™m feeling now, tomorrow is cancelled
		
Click to expand...

You due to be playing tomorrow? Weather not looking good first thing. At least the wind is dropping. Did you carry because the course was wet after the snow and rain or some mad impulse?


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You due to be playing tomorrow? Weather not looking good first thing. At least the wind is dropping. Did you carry because the course was wet after the snow and rain or some mad impulse?
		
Click to expand...

Not playing tomorro.
Only carried as we took some bits down for step daughters new house and there wasnâ€™t room for my trolley


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			haha, just pay the pleb at halfords an extra Â£4 to fit it for you. job done
		
Click to expand...

I tried that for a head light bulb on a Renault Grand Scenic. They refused to fit it. For anyone that doesn't know, you need to have a Jeremy Beadle style little hand and the skills of an advanced proctologist to actually change the bulb in a Grand Scenic.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I tried that for a head light bulb on a Renault Grand Scenic. They refused to fit it. For anyone that doesn't know, you need to have a Jeremy Beadle style little hand and the skills of an advanced proctologist to actually change the bulb in a Grand Scenic.
		
Click to expand...

Moral of the story, donâ€™t buy french rubbish ðŸ˜‰


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Moral of the story, donâ€™t buy french rubbish ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Its not just the French. Dem bloody Germans too. 
When I worked in a garage we used to get a lot of 3 series BMWs failing MOTs on headlight bulbs (alignment or just farked) and doing a bulb on an E36 was a doddle. When they moved to the E46 thhe nightmares began. First one I got in I threw the toys out. The nearside bulb was blocked in by the filter housing so that had to be removed and the offside was shielded by the screenwash filler pipe which also had to be dismantled. A 10 minute job on the E36 became a 45-60 min job on the "improved" E46. 

No wonder I hung up my spanners.


----------



## user2010 (Feb 10, 2019)

Adults who type incoherent sentences.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 10, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Adults who type incoherent sentences.

Click to expand...

Have you got a girlfriend/boyfriend?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 10, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Have you got a girlfriend/boyfriend?
		
Click to expand...

I fink heâ€™s lokking four won on hear. Won that karnt spell proper ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## user2010 (Feb 10, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Have you got a girlfriend/boyfriend?
		
Click to expand...


No, are you offering your services?


----------



## user2010 (Feb 10, 2019)

therod said:



			I fink heâ€™s lokking four won on hear. Won that karnt spell proper ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...



Shouldn't that be proppa?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 10, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Shouldn't that be proppa?

Click to expand...

Thanks, I ran out of inspiration ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 10, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			No, are you offering your services?

Click to expand...

Definitely,you seem great.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Have you got a girlfriend/boyfriend?
		
Click to expand...

Or some hobbies at least


----------



## Wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

Premier Inn Trafford Park making a cock up for 3rd week running. 

Just got here to check in, sorry Mr Wolf we let your room go to someone else as you hadn't checked in yet... Then tell me can't accommodate me as no disabled rooms available, I asked what does that matter as I'm not Disabled and my company never requested a disabled room. 

Show them booking confirmation of what was booked and prepaid for by my company and now sat in reception waiting for them to find me a room


----------



## IainP (Feb 10, 2019)

As I am heading to the same chain about 3 miles from there I hope I have better luck. 
I normally would drive and put clubs in boot, but am doing trains & trams for a change.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 10, 2019)

IainP said:



			As I am heading to the same chain about 3 miles from there I hope I have better luck.
I normally would drive and put clubs in boot, but am doing trains & trams for a change.
		
Click to expand...

I normally do the same as the range is directly opposite the hotel but got some other bits to do this week so won't get much chance in the evenings. 

It's my 3rd week of 4 here and they've yet to get anything right I've got a temp room for the night with a broken window, no heating and a faulty shower... Still can only get better


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 10, 2019)

Mother in law giving a running commentary on the film we are watching. 

Who's he then, I hope they don't kill him, that's the logo from earlier in the film, why are they doing that...ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Mother in law giving a running commentary on the film we are watching.

Who's he then, I hope they don't kill him, that's the logo from earlier in the film, why are they doing that...ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my wife, she's a nightmare trying to watch a film with.
Stop start, questions, then she falls asleep so it's a rewind, then the same again, can take a age to watch a film.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2019)

Sunday team had a cup match yesterday against a team we've played before and beaten 7-1 this season. They turned up with a whole team of ringers - not one player was the same - and beat us 6-1.   Told the ref to check their player registrations etc and he wasn't remotely interested. It was a totally different bloody team!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sunday team had a cup match yesterday against a team we've played before and beaten 7-1 this season. They turned up with a whole team of ringers - not one player was the same - and beat us 6-1.   Told the ref to check their player registrations etc and he wasn't remotely interested. It was a totally different bloody team!
		
Click to expand...

Our six aside league has similar issues! We were told that players can only represent one team across all three divisions in each 24 week season. In reality, as soon as winter hit and teams struggled for players the officials on the night were asking teams if they could lend players to teams who were short on the night. Wtf?!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sunday team had a cup match yesterday against a team we've played before and beaten 7-1 this season. They turned up with a whole team of ringers - not one player was the same - and beat us 6-1.   Told the ref to check their player registrations etc and he wasn't remotely interested. It was a totally different bloody team!
		
Click to expand...

Appeal to the organisers. If the competition is anything but a Mickey Mouse affair all players should be registered. It doesn't matter if the ref doesn't care, it goes to the cup organisers and they will eliminate the team if they have played unregistered players. Course, if it is a Mickey Mouse cup and organistion then you are out!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 11, 2019)

Is it a surprise that a team who previously lost 7-1 were dropped and replaced by different players?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Appeal to the organisers. If the competition is anything but a Mickey Mouse affair all players should be registered. It doesn't matter if the ref doesn't care, it goes to the cup organisers and they will eliminate the team if they have played unregistered players. Course, if it is a Mickey Mouse cup and organistion then you are out!
		
Click to expand...

Now that the day is past I'm not sure how they'd go about proving it. The team will just hand them a list of the 'players that played' and it will just be a list of names that are registered won't it?

Genuinely, their captain was heard shouting "yeah mate" and "midfielder - pass it". They didn't know each other's names, it was laughable.


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2019)

The annoying twot on the Viagra Connect advert.


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2019)

Unfortunately, the Brexit thread which has become a round-a-bout of argument and counter argument with neither side giving an inch and they are never going to either!
Petty insults are being traded, accusations are being thrown and posters are posting quotes and references that the other side either won't accept or claim are irrelevant.
A real shame as it used to be a very informative thread.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Now that the day is past I'm not sure how they'd go about proving it. The team will just hand them a list of the 'players that played' and it will just be a list of names that are registered won't it?

Genuinely, their captain was heard shouting "yeah mate" and "midfielder - pass it". They didn't know each other's names, it was laughable.
		
Click to expand...

If the captain has lied about the names then you are stuffed. I would still put a letter in though, a/ just in case they were too stupid to lie b/ to make it known that you know what happened even if you can not prove it. Taint their win and make sure everyone else in the competition knows what they are doing. If they try it next round then the team they are palying against can be prepared.


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2019)

The awful way that English is spoken in the KFC advert on TV.
Nine niney nine ..................... get it right for the sake of our youngsters, please.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sunday team had a cup match yesterday against a team we've played before and beaten 7-1 this season. They turned up with a whole team of ringers - not one player was the same - and beat us 6-1.   Told the ref to check their player registrations etc and he wasn't remotely interested. It was a totally different bloody team!
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky mate, we won 4-3 in the cup this weekend ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If the captain has lied about the names then you are stuffed. I would still put a letter in though, a/ just in case they were too stupid to lie b/ to make it known that you know what happened even if you can not prove it. Taint their win and make sure everyone else in the competition knows what they are doing. If they try it next round then the team they are palying against can be prepared.
		
Click to expand...

I would write to the local league/Fa depending on who the organiser was and put your complaint in writing and explain that you approached the referee without satisfaction and that it was clearly apparent they didn't know each other and had been put together for the game. It may not over turn your result but may stop the next team getting mugged off


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Is it a surprise that a team who previously lost 7-1 were dropped and replaced by different players?
		
Click to expand...

You think Sunday league teams have that luxury?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Mother in law giving a running commentary on the film we are watching.

Who's he then, I hope they don't kill him, that's the logo from earlier in the film, why are they doing that...ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

My MIL does exactly the same thing. Once you hear it, it's all you can hear. Completely ruins it for me!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			Unfortunately, the Brexit thread which has become a round-a-bout of argument and counter argument with neither side giving an inch and they are never going to either!
Petty insults are being traded, accusations are being thrown and posters are posting quotes and references that the other side either won't accept or claim are irrelevant.
A real shame as it used to be a very informative thread.
		
Click to expand...

Point taken. That's why I've now distanced myself from it. It's all a bit pointless now.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 11, 2019)

My six aside team struggling for players because people don't want to play in a dead rubber against a team from two divisions above us. Pathetic attitude.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sunday team had a cup match yesterday against a team we've played before and beaten 7-1 this season. They turned up with a whole team of ringers - not one player was the same - and beat us 6-1.   Told the ref to check their player registrations etc and he wasn't remotely interested. It was a totally different bloody team!
		
Click to expand...

When my lad played a few years ago they had 40+ players signed. Why? Because is was almost impossible to field a team as most of the players were out until 5 or 6 am and it's VERY difficult to get out of bed at 9am for a 10am kick off. They never knew what team they would be fielding until about 9.30am. It killed Sunday footie round my way. Three divisions when I played. None now!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			When my lad played a few years ago they had 40+ players signed. Why? Because is was almost impossible to field a team as most of the players were out until 5 or 6 am and it's VERY difficult to get out of bed at 9am for a 10am kick off. They never knew what team they would be fielding until about 9.30am. It killed Sunday footie round my way. Three divisions when I played. None now!
		
Click to expand...

I understand that, we ourselves have a squad of about 25, but it's the same 25. In this case this difference was staggering, the first time we played them it was mostly 18 year-old lads that we dominated. This time, a totally different bunch of varying ages, most of whom were capable of playing about 3 divisions higher than us. This club is in our division (bottom division of Harrow Sunday League) and has only achieved 3 points all season. Then they turn up for a cup game with a team as a good as that? It didn't add up at all.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I understand that, we ourselves have a squad of about 25, but it's the same 25. In this case this difference was staggering, the first time we played them it was mostly 18 year-old lads that we dominated. This time, a totally different bunch of varying ages, most of whom were capable of playing about 3 divisions higher than us. This club is in our division (bottom division of Harrow Sunday League) and has only achieved 3 points all season. Then they turn up for a cup game with a team as a good as that? It didn't add up at all.
		
Click to expand...

Doubt there's much you can do now mate,  leagues don't tend to bother too much with this sort of thing unless you have some hard evidence. May have been wise to have taken some snaps of the opposing team but that's hindsight for you ðŸ¤”


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I understand that, we ourselves have a squad of about 25, but it's the same 25. In this case this difference was staggering, the first time we played them it was mostly 18 year-old lads that we dominated. This time, a totally different bunch of varying ages, most of whom were capable of playing about 3 divisions higher than us. This club is in our division (bottom division of Harrow Sunday League) and has only achieved 3 points all season. Then they turn up for a cup game with a team as a good as that? It didn't add up at all.
		
Click to expand...

This is the bane of all Sunday leagues. We had same issue when I used to help run a team played a team in our division one week we were top and they were bottom we battered them with double figures, following week we played them in the cup with 14 different players who were a different class and wiped floor with us. They went on like that all season and finished bottom of the league without a win and barely a goal scored, yet they win the Cup beating teams in divisions well above them by huge scores.. League didn't do a thing about it.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Doubt there's much you can do now mate,  leagues don't tend to bother too much with this sort of thing unless you have some hard evidence. May have been wise to have taken some snaps of the opposing team but that's hindsight for you ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

I agree that there's no chance of proving it. I hope we'll just write something in our report that we have to submit, and it most they might keep an eye on this team going forward. I know what you mean about taking photos, but you don't really want to be that sort of team on the day do you? 



Wolf said:



			This is the bane of all Sunday leagues. We had same issue when I used to help run a team played a team in our division one week we were top and they were bottom we battered them with double figures, following week we played them in the cup with 14 different players who were a different class and wiped floor with us. They went on like that all season and finished bottom of the league without a win and barely a goal scored, yet they win the Cup beating teams in divisions well above them by huge scores.. League didn't do a thing about it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, maybe taking advantage of different rules for different competitions. Another classic is when you're playing someone's reserve team, and their first team has no game that week. Strangely the reserves suddenly start to look a lot better.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I agree that there's no chance of proving it. I hope we'll just write something in our report that we have to submit, and it most they might keep an eye on this team going forward. I know what you mean about taking photos, but you don't really want to be that sort of team on the day do you?


Yeah, maybe taking advantage of different rules for different competitions. Another classic is when you're playing someone's reserve team, and their first team has no game that week. Strangely the reserves suddenly start to look a lot better.
		
Click to expand...

In our case it was our version of league Cup and rules were had to be same registered squads of 18 players with 1 emergency signing allowed in the day.. Yet they had 14 different players half of which didn't know who each other were and were calling each other by there numbers


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I know what you mean about taking photos, but you don't really want to be that sort of team on the day do you?
		
Click to expand...

Well youâ€™re obviously miffed about it and quite possibly been cheated out of a cup run so... Theyâ€™ll do it in the next round as well I imagine.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2019)

Apparently it happened in the Premier League on Sunday.  Chelsea turned up with 11 nobodies and got turned over 6-0 having lost 4-0 two weeks earlier.  Yet in between, they beat the bottom team in the league 5-0.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Apparently it happened in the Premier League on Sunday.  Chelsea turned up with 11 nobodies and got turned over 6-0 having lost 4-0 two weeks earlier.  Yet in between, they beat the bottom team in the league 5-0.
		
Click to expand...

I think I know what happened here. It happened to my old hockey team when we got promoted to a regional, north of England division. One of the other teams in that division had a cracking team but a number of them didn't want to travel 200 miles for a game, be away all day. They would play the home games, largely win them, but the 2nd team lads would fill the team for the away matches and get stuffed. We would only play each team in the division once so if you got them at home you were fine, away you were in trouble. Perhaps the Chelsea stars don't like travelling ?

(I can't believe that as an Everton fan I'm laughing at any other club at the moment but hey, that's football)


----------



## bobmac (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You think Sunday league teams have that luxury?
		
Click to expand...

Apologies 
I thought this was a golf team match


----------



## Rooter (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Another classic is when you're playing someone's reserve team, and their first team has no game that week. Strangely the reserves suddenly start to look a lot better.
		
Click to expand...

You want to play rugby then when that happens! We played Henley 4th's once, 5 of their first team were banned from the previous weeks match, but because the 1st team were national league, the 4th's were in a regional league, these 5 were allowed to play. Safe to say we got battered, both the score and physically! We were leading 3-0 at one point, we ended up losing 127-3. That was a fun saturday!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 11, 2019)

Rooter said:



			You want to play rugby then when that happens! We played Henley 4th's once, 5 of their first team were banned from the previous weeks match, but because the 1st team were national league, the 4th's were in a regional league, these 5 were allowed to play. Safe to say we got battered, both the score and physically! We were leading 3-0 at one point, we ended up losing 127-3. That was a fun saturday!
		
Click to expand...

Used to happen all the time when I played rugby. Normally when all the lads came back from university at the end of term and decided a run out for the thirds would be a bit of fun.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 11, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Used to happen all the time when I played rugby. Normally when all the lads came back from university at the end of term and decided a run out for the thirds would be a bit of fun.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeh, forgot about the games over xmas etc! All the uni lads back! Same down here!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2019)

Rooter said:



			You want to play rugby then when that happens! We played Henley 4th's once, 5 of their first team were banned from the previous weeks match, but because the 1st team were national league, the 4th's were in a regional league, these 5 were allowed to play. Safe to say we got battered, both the score and physically! We were leading 3-0 at one point, we ended up losing 127-3. That was a fun saturday!
		
Click to expand...

Luckily I'm very much not a rugby man. 

This team that we played, back in October they lost a game 17-2. One month later they won a game 15-0. Funny that nobody thought to look into that at the time. And no, I'm not making that up.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2019)

We had it in the British baseball league in 2000.    We needed to win one game of a double-header to clinch the Division 2 title and found that the team we had beaten easily earlier in the year now had six GB internationals out that day as part of a "roster sharing" arrangement.   We still nearly turned them over but it got pretty heated in the second game when the other team's manager started gloating about the situation and might as well have painted a target on his head as every pitch started going straight at him.   Still bugs me to the day what happened as it was so totally wrong.   Oh well.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 11, 2019)

Queuing for 30 mins at roadwork 3 way traffic lights to discover no queues on the other two


----------



## chellie (Feb 11, 2019)

Netflix dubbing TV series


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2019)

Watching utube videos, golf, photography, piano playing etc and the presenter starts with "hey, what's up guys" - Morons!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2019)

In my tennis playing days, I thought it funny that I, and my brother, and the other 2 guys who'd normally play in the 1st team league match didn't get notification of the next fixture. It turned out that the scumbag who ran the team picked 4 ex members who had played in the past but moved away, to play a match we otherwise would have lost


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Feb 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I understand that, we ourselves have a squad of about 25, but it's the same 25. In this case this difference was staggering, the first time we played them it was mostly 18 year-old lads that we dominated. This time, a totally different bunch of varying ages, most of whom were capable of playing about 3 divisions higher than us. This club is in our division (bottom division of Harrow Sunday League) and has only achieved 3 points all season. Then they turn up for a cup game with a team as a good as that? It didn't add up at all.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, put in context, sounds highly dodgy. Can't you put a complaint into your FA?


----------



## DRW (Feb 12, 2019)

Cows


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2019)

DRW said:



			Cows

Click to expand...

What's the problem?
She got voted off dancing on Ice didn't she..


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			What's the problem?
She got voted off dancing on Ice didn't she..

Click to expand...

she's more like a hefer!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Hmmm, put in context, sounds highly dodgy. Can't you put a complaint into your FA?
		
Click to expand...

As discussed earlier, there'd be no way of proving it after the event - they'll just submit a list of registered players. I hope we mention it in the report that I think we have to submit for each game, but I'm not in charge so I don't know if they have.


----------



## DRW (Feb 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			What's the problem?
She got voted off dancing on Ice didn't she..

Click to expand...

Its the escaped cows that decided to moooooooved into our garden for a short period, not for the first time either.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2019)

She gets around then...

Hope the damage is too bad


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2019)

DRW said:



			Its the escaped cows that decided to moooooooved into our garden for a short period, not for the first time either.

Click to expand...

I heard you can put the manure on your Rhubarb... but I prefer custard


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 12, 2019)

DRW said:



			Its the escaped cows that decided to moooooooved into our garden for a short period, not for the first time either.

Click to expand...

Have you asked your neighbour Pat to try and resolve it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hypocrites.


----------



## DRW (Feb 12, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Have you asked your neighbour Pat to try and resolve it?
		
Click to expand...

I thought I was living next door to Alice


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Have you asked your neighbour Pat to try and resolve it?
		
Click to expand...

Would that be Postman Pat but just known as Pat since he retired? ðŸ˜£


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 12, 2019)

Being micromanaged.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 12, 2019)

Over sensitive cry babies.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 12, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Over sensitive cry babies.
		
Click to expand...

God I hate then.....and internet hard men.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			I heard you can put the manure on your Rhubarb... but I prefer custard 

Click to expand...

Beautiful home made rhubard crumble (homegrown rhubarb) and home made vanilla custard tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IainP (Feb 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Beautiful home made rhubard crumble (homegrown rhubarb) and home made vanilla custard tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

What's the irritation and did you spill  custard on the keyboard? 

Enjoy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2019)

IainP said:



			What's the irritation and did you spill  custard on the keyboard? 

Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Not enough of it


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2019)

The festively plump lady on my train who has managed to buy the most foul smelling food known to man and is happily chomping her way through it. 
Iâ€™m sure sheâ€™s eaten a few fingers


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 12, 2019)

Ebay's insistence in changing postage fees back to what they think it should be everytime you update a listing. 

I want to offer free postage with a courier, so stop reverting it back to Â£15 and ebay shuttle delivery. Utter cockenwombles!


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			She didnâ€™t share with you then?
		
Click to expand...

I was scared she was gonna eat me


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Feb 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Beautiful home made rhubard* crumble (homegrown rhubarb) and home made vanilla custard tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

In the same sentence? I don't think so.....blurg !!!!


----------



## woofers (Feb 13, 2019)

Tailgaters


----------



## drdel (Feb 13, 2019)

woofers said:



			Tailgaters
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise you... Empty motorway tailgaters !! Either go faster or slower but for gawd sake why just sit there at 80 (sorry 70!) ?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2019)

Drivers who are blissfully unaware what that little blue light on their dashboard means.......


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Drivers who are blissfully unaware what that little blue light on their dashboard means.......

Click to expand...

Ambient lighting ?


----------



## Sats (Feb 13, 2019)

London. Hell on earth inhabited by demons.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2019)

when the sexy 17 year old girl (in 1975) who used to look after you and your younger bother get in touch on Facace


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 13, 2019)

Dental hygienists...evil!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			In the same sentence? I don't think so.....blurg !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Philistine. It was glorious and finished off tonight. Blackcurrant and apple and homegrown again


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2019)

When companies offer to "reach out to you". WTF is that all about?????


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			In my tennis playing days, I thought it funny that I, and my brother, and the other 2 guys who'd normally play in the 1st team league match didn't get notification of the next fixture. It turned out that the scumbag who ran the team picked 4 ex members who had played in the past but moved away, to play a match we otherwise would have lost
		
Click to expand...

Let it go , let it go, for god's sake let it gooooooweeeeoooooooo.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2019)

Frozen 2 trailer being released and film coming out in November in time for my 2 youngest daughters to go made for it and probably killing my ear drums for months and wallet for the festive period.. Best get saving, ðŸ˜‚


----------



## BrianM (Feb 14, 2019)

The same idiot who parks in the disabled spot at the school, quite clearly able bodied and no blue badge.
The height of laziness.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2019)

The Labrokes advert with Kris Akabusi.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 14, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			When companies offer to "reach out to you". WTF is that all about?????
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2019)

dealing with someone in one of our regional offices who, rather than give me their clients' income figure that I have asked for 5 times and I need in order to get a quote, keeps telling me how much they are paying away!
to make it worse she has one of the highest insurance qualifications you can get


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2019)

BrianM said:



			The same idiot who parks in the disabled spot at the school, quite clearly able bodied and no blue badge.
The height of laziness.
		
Click to expand...

you should have a trip down to the leisure centre Brian, all the disabled spaces and the front pick up and drop off spaces filled with people to lazy to walk 20 yards, but are at a Gym/swimming pool, not a Disabled  Badge in sight


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 14, 2019)

When parking for a funeral seems to allow some inconsiderate drivers carte blanche to block roads and park on pavements so any emergency vehicles or delivery drivers are denied access to the village.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 14, 2019)

Talking of laziness, people who abandon supermarket trolleys where their car is rather than walk 10 meters (or less) to the designated storage point for them.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2019)

Looking at google maps and realising I've got a 6 hour drive through traffic to go and do 1 hours work. Going to be a long day...


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 14, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			When parking for a funeral seems to allow some inconsiderate drivers carte blanche to block roads and park on pavements so any emergency vehicles or delivery drivers are denied access to the village.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure if you check Wings someone will inform you its dem Englanders but the SSNP (the extra S is for Super) have a cunning 5 year plan to deal with it. 

Or close to it...


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Talking of laziness, people who abandon supermarket trolleys where their car is rather than walk 10 meters (or less) to the designated storage point for them.
		
Click to expand...

how do they get their Â£1 back?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			how do they get their Â£1 back?[/QUOTE
Most my way don't need a Â£1 coin, just a front wheel that locks in place if and when the trolley leaves the car park perimeter.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 14, 2019)

The 'On The Market' advert - torture to my ears


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 14, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			The Labrokes advert with Kris Akabusi.
		
Click to expand...

Acca-boosty? Akabusi? Acca-boosty?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Acca-boosty? Akabusi? Acca-boosty?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.

Half and half football scarves.

Xhaka getting a yellow card, 8 minutes in. Again.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 14, 2019)

DLA renewal forms. 

Dear Mr Papas, 3 years ago your claim was successful. Please now fill all the forms in again and tell us how your daughters cerebral palsy for which their is no cure, has potentially improved.....ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2019)

The price of Joe Bonamassa tickets!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2019)

The keyboarc on thid tablev jusg tupes sbdolute flippinb jumk.

Point proven.


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			The keyboarc on thid tablev jusg tupes sbdolute flippinb jumk.

Point proven.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve seen worse spelling on here


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 14, 2019)

My Sister in Law , Drama queen of the year


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 14, 2019)

People that won't answer yes or no to a straight forward question.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			The price of Joe Bonamassa tickets!
		
Click to expand...

I'd expect dinner with him at the current prices, when I saw him a few years back but was about Â£30


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2019)

Slime said:



			The price of Joe Bonamassa tickets!
		
Click to expand...

Blame the internet; apparently the net & streaming means they don't make money on CD's anymore, so they make their money on the tours.  Despite being randomly irritated are you going?  If it's Friday at the RAH I'll buy you a beer to console you...


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Blame the internet; apparently the net & streaming means they don't make money on CD's anymore, so they make their money on the tours.  Despite being randomly irritated are you going?  If it's Friday at the RAH I'll buy you a beer to console you...
		
Click to expand...

Nah, I'll be passing on that but have a great time yourself.


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2019)

Munroe Bergdorf.
Hilarious.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2019)

the person in front of me drive the new west link around inversneck just now. 6 mini RB with only straight being the only option, They stopped at every one and looked both ways despite  no other traffic in sight let alone on the RB


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 15, 2019)

When you crack an obvious funny in a meeting and everyone looks at you like you are a 19 year old ISIS sympathiser. 

Colleague mentions we got an application from a guy called Lazarus and said "that's a name you don't see much" and I said "Yeah but it's making a come back..." 

Nothing! That's a bloody craicer!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2019)

One of our employees resigned last week.  Extremely stupid person but he resigned off his own back. We used to pay him weekly and today was his first Friday without pay, he had resigned with immediate effect. I've had 3 phone calls today, 2 this evening, from various members of his family asking why he has not received his holiday pay. Answer,  he isn't due any. I've explained 3 times now but they don't get it. I think I've worked it out now. I think they believe he gets all of his remaining holiday for the year as pay despite only being 1.3 months into the year and he has had that already. As I said, stupid, and irritating.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One of our employees resigned last week.  Extremely stupid person but he resigned off his own back. We used to pay him weekly and today was his first Friday without pay, he had resigned with immediate effect. I've had 3 phone calls today, 2 this evening, from various members of his family asking why he has not received his holiday pay. Answer,  he isn't due any. I've explained 3 times now but they don't get it. I think I've worked it out now. I think they believe he gets all of his remaining holiday for the year as pay despite only being 1.3 months into the year and he has had that already. As I said, stupid, and irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you dodged a bullet down the line with that â€œwinnerâ€


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Sounds like you dodged a bullet down the line with that â€œwinnerâ€
		
Click to expand...

You have no idea...............100% right


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2019)

It's always a bonus when someone like that resigns as sacking someone is such a minefield these days.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One of our employees resigned last week.  *Extremely stupid person* but he resigned off his own back. We used to pay him weekly and today was his first Friday without pay, he had resigned with immediate effect. I've had 3 phone calls today, 2 this evening, from various members of his family asking why he has not received his holiday pay. Answer,  he isn't due any. I've explained 3 times now but they don't get it. I think I've worked it out now. I think they believe he gets all of his remaining holiday for the year as pay despite only being 1.3 months into the year and he has had that already. As I said, stupid, and irritating.
		
Click to expand...

But not that stupid that he couldn't get someone to employ him...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			But not that stupid that he couldn't get someone to employ him...  

Click to expand...

I deserved that, fair cop ðŸ˜„. It actually became a project to see if we could help him, young lad, scarily lacking in life and employment skills. Between us all there, other employees as well, we have brought him along but he is still a ridiculously long way behind where a normal adult should be. We could have sacked him many times over but we wanted to try to help. In the end it is a relief,  project over.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I deserved that, fair cop ðŸ˜„. It actually became a project to see if we could help him, young lad, scarily lacking in life and employment skills. Between us all there, other employees as well, we have brought him along but he is still a ridiculously long way behind where a normal adult should be. We could have sacked him many times over but we wanted to try to help. In the end it is a relief,  project over.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to you for trying , but it was an open goal and those are the only sort I can score these days


----------



## Dando (Feb 16, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fair play to you for trying , but it was an open goal and those are the only sort I can score these days 

Click to expand...

That makes you better than most Palace strikers!


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2019)

These build a model magazines. The Bismarck is the latest one with first magazine at Â£1.99. 140 issues later at Â£8.99, and that over 1200 notes ðŸ˜±


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2019)

People who believe itâ€™s ok to bring in posters personal lives onto the forum as a point scoring exercise.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2019)

People playing the victim card.


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 16, 2019)

Catching a cold!


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 16, 2019)

Social Justice Warriors.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 16, 2019)

People who drive way under the 30mph limit with nothing else in sight and feel the need to start breaking 200 yards short of their next turn


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

People yet again driving in a 70 limit at 20mph plus, while texting. Idiots.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

Oh, and cancer. It's a bit rubbish. Not me, but a close friend is a bit under the weather.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			People who drive way under the 30mph limit with nothing else in sight and feel the need to start breaking 200 yards short of their next turn
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, know them well.
And the ones driving along a 50 limit road at 40. Limit changes to 60 so they do 50.
The road is the same width, same bends, same everything. So why couldn't they do 50 in the 50?


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Oh yeah, know them well.
And the ones driving along a 50 limit road at 40. Limit changes to 60 so they do 50.
The road is the same width, same bends, same everything. So why couldn't they do 50 in the 50?
		
Click to expand...

Then you get the ones that go faster in a 30 area than they do in the national limit section


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Then you get the ones that go faster in a 30 area than they do in the national limit section
		
Click to expand...

And slam brakes on at a speed camera when doing 48 in a 50 limit...


----------



## GG26 (Feb 16, 2019)

First decent weekend for golf in a month and today am taxi for kids party (shouldnâ€™t have been needed, but my wife wants the company) and tomorrow the day is taken up visiting the mother-in-law


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2019)

GG26 said:



			First decent weekend for golf in a month and today am taxi for kids party (shouldnâ€™t have been needed, but my wife wants the company) and tomorrow the day is taken up visiting the mother-in-law
		
Click to expand...

Sod that,sheâ€™s not your mother ðŸ˜€


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2019)

Getting a massive dead leg at football today. Currently laid on the sofa in pain...oh woe is me ðŸ˜­


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Getting a massive dead leg at football today. Currently laid on the sofa in pain...oh woe is me ðŸ˜­
		
Click to expand...

How does a Linesman get a dead leg?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2019)

Piece said:



			These build a model magazines. The Bismarck is the latest one with first magazine at Â£1.99. 140 issues later at Â£8.99, and that over 1200 notes ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

I agree. You pay way over the odds and chances are won't get every copy over that length of time, Nothing but a massive con


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			How does a Linesman get a dead leg? 

Click to expand...

Defensive linchpin mate ðŸ˜‚
Iâ€™ll not go into how I got the dead leg ðŸ˜²


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Defensive linchpin mate ðŸ˜‚
Iâ€™ll not go into how I got the dead leg ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

Is Defensive linchpin code for unused sub? #askingforafriend


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Defensive linchpin mate ðŸ˜‚
Iâ€™ll not go into how I got the dead leg ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a goal post was involved...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 17, 2019)

The absolute smugfest that is the Travel Show section of BBC Breakfast on a Sunday morning. An absolute waste of licence fee money,  but hey the presenters are having a great time so that's okay ðŸ¤¬


----------



## woofers (Feb 17, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Oh yeah, know them well.
And the ones driving along a 50 limit road at 40. Limit changes to 60 so they do 50.
The road is the same width, same bends, same everything. So why couldn't they do 50 in the 50?
		
Click to expand...

Were they wearing uniforms and was it a white car with blue and yellow markings and a light on the roof?
But seriously, perhaps because itâ€™s a LIMIT ? And there is a choice. Itâ€™s not a mandatory requirement to travel at the limit.
Perhaps they arenâ€™t as confident as you.
Perhaps they are relatively new drivers, or new to the area.
Perhaps they arenâ€™t in a tearing rush to get everywhere.
Maybe they are relaxed, chilled and content to travel at a speed that suits them.
40 in a 50 limit doesnâ€™t seem outrageous to me.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2019)

litter...or more importantly Nappies, walking Rupert around the Muirton Basin ( where the canal meets the Beauly firth) walked past at least 5 dirty discarded nappies just chucked on the verge, what sort of scummer does that?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 17, 2019)

woofers said:



			Were they wearing uniforms and was it a white car with blue and yellow markings and a light on the roof?
But seriously, perhaps because itâ€™s a LIMIT ? And there is a choice. Itâ€™s not a mandatory requirement to travel at the limit.
Perhaps they arenâ€™t as confident as you.
Perhaps they are relatively new drivers, or new to the area.
Perhaps they arenâ€™t in a tearing rush to get everywhere.
Maybe they are relaxed, chilled and content to travel at a speed that suits them.
40 in a 50 limit doesnâ€™t seem outrageous to me.
		
Click to expand...

Except itâ€™s not a choice, you can fail your test for driving too slow, you can also be a hazard and a danger if you are slowing down the flow of traffic.
Their are certainly circumstances when driving slower is the right thing to do, but itâ€™s not a choice in all circumstances.
Youâ€™re not meant to be relaxed and chilled, youâ€™re meant to concentrate and be aware of your surroundings, ie, other road users, driving conditions etc.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2019)

woofers said:



			Were they wearing uniforms and was it a white car with blue and yellow markings and a light on the roof?
But seriously, perhaps because itâ€™s a LIMIT ? And there is a choice. Itâ€™s not a mandatory requirement to travel at the limit.
Perhaps they arenâ€™t as confident as you.
Perhaps they are relatively new drivers, or new to the area.
Perhaps they arenâ€™t in a tearing rush to get everywhere.
Maybe they are relaxed, chilled and content to travel at a speed that suits them.
40 in a 50 limit doesnâ€™t seem outrageous to me.
		
Click to expand...

40 in a 50 isn't the problem.
Imagine a road 10 miles long. Half is 50 limit the other half 60. Road is the same for the entire distance.
Why go 40 in the 50 and 50 in the 60 when the road is exactly the same.
If it's ok to do 50 in the 60 it's ok to do 50 in the 50...


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 17, 2019)

Imurg said:



			40 in a 50 isn't the problem.
Imagine a road 10 miles long. Half is 50 limit the other half 60. Road is the same for the entire distance.
Why go 40 in the 50 and 50 in the 60 when the road is exactly the same.
If it's ok to do 50 in the 60 it's ok to do 50 in the 50...
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like someone who's got points on the license and can't afford any more.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 17, 2019)

Nose bleeds, that are like running tap for 20 minutes. I have had 3 so far this morning, and it is only 11.15. Had to bail from golf on the second hole. Lovely weather too.


----------



## woofers (Feb 17, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Except itâ€™s not a choice, you can fail your test for driving too slow, you can also be a hazard and a danger if you are slowing down the flow of traffic.
Their are certainly circumstances when driving slower is the right thing to do, but itâ€™s not a choice in all circumstances.
Youâ€™re not meant to be relaxed and chilled, youâ€™re meant to concentrate and be aware of your surroundings, ie, other road users, driving conditions etc.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with most of your comments, doing 20 in a 50 or 30 / 40 on the motorway is dangerous, but youâ€™re not meant to be on the verge of apoplexy, high blood pressure, heart attack or road rage either ...... which is the way a number of posters on here present themselves.

I used to partake in motor cycle racing in my younger days - it only took a couple events for me to realise the futility of â€˜racingâ€™ and impatience on the roads. Too many trees, lampposts, walls and other hazards to impact not to mention users coming the other way!
On a circuit everyone is travelling in the same direction and there are proper safety measures and personnel in place.


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2019)

woofers said:



			Were they wearing uniforms and was it a white car with blue and yellow markings and a light on the roof?
But seriously, perhaps because itâ€™s a LIMIT ? And there is a choice. Itâ€™s not a mandatory requirement to travel at the limit.
Perhaps they arenâ€™t as confident as you.
Perhaps they are relatively new drivers, or new to the area.
Perhaps they arenâ€™t in a tearing rush to get everywhere.
Maybe they are relaxed, chilled and content to travel at a speed that suits them.
*40 in a 50 limit doesnâ€™t seem outrageous to me.*

Click to expand...

It can be very selfish when there's a huge queue of traffic backing up behind them.
At my age I don't have time to queue up behind someone who's just chilling!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 17, 2019)

I always thought that they are Speed Limits not Speed Targets.


----------



## woofers (Feb 17, 2019)

Imurg said:



			40 in a 50 isn't the problem.
*Imagine a road 10 miles long. Half is 50 limit the other half 60. Road is the same for the entire distance.*
Why go 40 in the 50 and 50 in the 60 when the road is exactly the same.
If it's ok to do 50 in the 60 it's ok to do 50 in the 50...
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps consider why the authorities have given the road the speed limits they have.......presumably there is a reason ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 17, 2019)

Driving down a 2 lane country road today with a car in front of me.
Caught up with a gaggle of cyclists at least 20,  not a problem 600 yards of clear straight road in front then a blind rise. Easy to overtake the cyclists youâ€™d have thought , easy to give them a wide berth.

Well the car in front starts to overtake, but he is treating the cyclists like horses and is about 5 mph faster than they are.

Iâ€™m thinking that unless he puts his foot down he isnâ€™t going to complete the overtake before the blind rise and there certainly wonâ€™t be room for me.

So with 200 yards to go, I know Iâ€™m not going to make it, so brake and let the cyclists undertake me.

Sure enough the guy in front reaches the brow and has to slam his brakes on to avoid a head on collision.

Utter plum


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 17, 2019)

woofers said:



			I agree with most of your comments, doing 20 in a 50 or 30 / 40 on the motorway is dangerous, but youâ€™re not meant to be on the verge of apoplexy, high blood pressure, heart attack or road rage either ...... which is the way a number of posters on here present themselves.

I used to partake in motor cycle racing in my younger days - it only took a couple events for me to realise the futility of â€˜racingâ€™ and impatience on the roads. Too many trees, lampposts, walls and other hazards to impact not to mention users coming the other way!
On a circuit everyone is travelling in the same direction and there are proper safety measures and personnel in place.
		
Click to expand...

No issue with any of that, but Iâ€™m not talking about anyone breaking speed limits, Iâ€™m on about the slow drivers becoming the hazard


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Driving down a 2 lane country road today with a car in front of me.
Caught up with a gaggle of cyclists at least 20,  not a problem 600 yards of clear straight road in front then a blind rise. Easy to overtake the cyclists youâ€™d have thought , easy to give them a wide berth.

Well the car in front starts to overtake, but he is treating the cyclists like horses and is about 5 mph faster than they are.

Iâ€™m thinking that unless he puts his foot down he isnâ€™t going to complete the overtake before the blind rise and there certainly wonâ€™t be room for me.

So with 200 yards to go, I know Iâ€™m not going to make it, so brake and let the cyclists undertake me.

Sure enough the guy in front reaches the brow and has to slam his brakes on to avoid a head on collision.

Utter plum
		
Click to expand...

Haddenham Rd?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 17, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Haddenham Rd?
		
Click to expand...

No Butlers cross towards chequers, by the girl guide centre


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 17, 2019)

People who canâ€™t control their children. If you canâ€™t stop your baby from screaming in a restaurant after a couple of minutes, you should leave the restaurant.


----------



## Piece (Feb 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			People who canâ€™t control their children. If you canâ€™t stop your baby from screaming in a restaurant after a couple of minutes, you should leave the restaurant.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve done that, but was called back to take my children as well. ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			People who canâ€™t control their children. If you canâ€™t stop your baby from screaming in a restaurant after a couple of minutes, you should leave the restaurant.
		
Click to expand...

What sort of time you talking?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 17, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			What sort of time you talking?
		
Click to expand...

Time of day? It was about 1pm. 

And the screaming went on for over twenty minutes without a break.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			People who canâ€™t control their children. If you canâ€™t stop your baby from screaming in a restaurant after a couple of minutes, you should leave the restaurant.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose that expectations on this should be influenced by the venue. 

If it was a "family friendly" type of pub/restaurant then it may be expected. After all the behaviour of very young children tends to be unpredictable. 

On the other hand if it was more of a "fine dining" establishment it's probably not unreasonable to expect a little more civilised environment.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Time of day? It was about 1pm.

And the screaming went on for over twenty minutes without a break.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have to put up with families eating at that time of day, up to about 7ish is family time, expect tears and tantrums...Later than that I think you have a valid point. As MM says the style of the venue is relevant.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I suppose that expectations on this should be influenced by the venue.

If it was a "family friendly" type of pub/restaurant then it may be expected. After all the behaviour of very young children tends to be unpredictable.

On the other hand if it was more of a "fine dining" establishment it's probably not unreasonable to expect a little more civilised environment.
		
Click to expand...

This. If it was a Harvester type establishment then I'd expect very young children to be there at that time of day and so would expect there to be noise. However if a kid is crying and screaming for some time, I'd also be expecting the parents to make some sort of effort to quieten the child down for the benefit if others. That just seems to be common courtesy to me. If I was going somewhere else (the fine dining) I'd definitely expect a different more calm and quiet ambience.


----------



## IainP (Feb 17, 2019)

A very random one...

Sign close by that I pass regularly,  has had for a while something like:
"A development of 15 properties for sale"

This weekend,  added to it was:
"50% of properties now sold"

Go figure ðŸ˜²


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 17, 2019)

Another flipping nose bleed. 40 minutes of sitting on the floor, bleeding into the bog. Lovely.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Another flipping nose bleed. 40 minutes of sitting on the floor, bleeding into the bog. Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

That's not good. Do you get them often? Do you know what is causing them?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 17, 2019)

No idea. Had a big one on Tuesday. First for decades, and then 4 today. Need to go to the doctor, and find out what's up.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			No idea. Had a big one on Tuesday. First for decades, and then 4 today. Need to go to the doctor, and find out what's up.
		
Click to expand...

I got a soldering iron if you like


----------



## HampshireHog (Feb 17, 2019)

Wife and kids away for the weekend.  Ate something dodgy on Friday night, food poisoning ruined my golfing plans.

No sympathy because â€œsheâ€™s had the kids all weekendâ€.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2019)

Sky news interview with ISIS bride ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			No idea. Had a big one on Tuesday. First for decades, and then 4 today. Need to go to the doctor, and find out what's up.
		
Click to expand...

Last time I had them it was just an infection in my nasal mucosa. Antibiotic cream for five days and I havenâ€™t had one since.


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2019)

Alowing my dog to spend the week with my step daughter, who spoilt him rotten, let him sleep on the bed and now all Iâ€™m getting from mrs dando is that step daughter sad as she misses the dog and that we should let her have him.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Another flipping nose bleed. 40 minutes of sitting on the floor, bleeding into the bog. Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™ll never get better if you pick it 

Well thatâ€™s what mum always says 

Hope it gets sorted Chris


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2019)

Iâ€™ve got a trapped nerve in my shoulder. Called the doctors on Friday to get an appointment and was told nothing until end of March so call Monday morning at 8am for any cancellations.
It took me 92 attempts to get through and all doctor appointments are gone but I can see the nurse. 
Luckily the physio had written down what tablets I need


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			Iâ€™ve got a trapped nerve in my shoulder. Called the doctors on Friday to get an appointment and was told nothing until end of March so call Monday morning at 8am for any cancellations.
It took me 92 attempts to get through and all doctor appointments are gone but I can see the nurse.
Luckily the physio had written down what tablets I need
		
Click to expand...

Just rock up at the doc's in the morning and tell them your name, problem and that you couldn't get through on the phone. Then tell them you'll sit in the waiting room until the doc, any doc, can see you and that you've got all day and will wait as this is what they (doctors) are here for. Then take a prominent seat in the waiting room with your book and phone and flask of coffee. They WILL see you that morning!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Just rock up at the doc's in the morning and tell them your name, problem and that you couldn't get through on the phone. Then tell them you'll sit in the waiting room until the doc, any doc, can see you and that you've got all day and will wait as this is what they (doctors) are here for. Then take a prominent seat in the waiting room with your book and phone and flask of coffee. They WILL see you that morning!
		
Click to expand...

Or they'll cancel your registration with the surgery for being a difficult patient!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 18, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Or they'll cancel your registration with the surgery for being a difficult patient!
		
Click to expand...

Not done it to me yet. Its what I do when I need to see a doc immediately. I usually add , if the receptionist is a bit off with me, that I'm not here mithering very often either, so I'll wait to be seen no problem, smile sweetly and sit down. I used to do it with a bit more of a angry voice, but you're not allowed to do this anymore and you must be on the front foot (have the upper hand) at all times with these monsters.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Pulling a calf muscle walking down the stairs on the 2nd step then proceeding to go Down the rest on your arse like it's a slide. Kids found it funny now I'm hobbling round like Long John silver.


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Pulling a calf muscle walking down the stairs on the 2nd step then proceeding to go Dow the rest on your arse like it's a slide. Kids found it funny now I'm hobbling round like Long John silver.
		
Click to expand...

I shouldnâ€™t laugh but......ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜†


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 18, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Not done it to me yet. Its what I do when I need to see a doc immediately. I usually add , if the receptionist is a bit off with me, that I'm not here mithering very often either, so I'll wait to be seen no problem, smile sweetly and sit down. I used to do it with a bit more of a angry voice, but you're not allowed to do this anymore and you must be on the front foot (have the upper hand) at all times with these monsters.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m glad youâ€™ve got faster service. Obviously youâ€™re aware that itâ€™s at the expense of other people but I doubt you care about that.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 18, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Obviously youâ€™re aware that itâ€™s at the expense of other people but I doubt you care about that.
		
Click to expand...

So you don't think people cancel appointments ?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 18, 2019)

Going to see a GP tonight. Probably just get a refferal to an ENT guy, but it is a start.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Going to see a GP tonight. Probably just get a refferal to an ENT guy, but it is a start.
		
Click to expand...

As you say, it's a start. Sounds a bit worrying and hope the GP or someone can get to the cause soon for you. In the meantime try not to leave any claret in the carpet


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Going to see a GP tonight. Probably just get a refferal to an ENT guy, but it is a start.
		
Click to expand...

The GP should start treatment for that in the first instance, he shouldnâ€™t be referring you.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 18, 2019)

bobmac said:



			So you don't think people cancel appointments ?
		
Click to expand...

I know people cancel appointments and contingencies are built into appointments and clinics to give the doctors things to do if that happens. There isnâ€™t a lot of spare space left and people shouldnâ€™t try to railroad admin staff into making alterations to the schedule by brute force.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 18, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The GP should start treatment for that in the first instance, he shouldnâ€™t be referring you.
		
Click to expand...

I would rather go to a specialist straight away. In general, things get fixed faster when you see the right person.


----------



## Piece (Feb 18, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Just rock up at the doc's in the morning and tell them your name, problem and that you couldn't get through on the phone. Then tell them you'll sit in the waiting room until the doc, any doc, can see you and that you've got all day and will wait as this is what they (doctors) are here for. Then take a prominent seat in the waiting room with your book and phone and flask of coffee. They WILL see you that morning!
		
Click to expand...

Our practice has recently moved to 'askmyGP' service. This is an on-line service, where you don't need to arrange a face-to-face. You get assistance via the portal as you are exchanging messages with the doctor and they will phone you directly if required. Was a bit skeptical at first but it cuts through the faff and is much more efficient for both sides.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I would rather go to a specialist straight away. In general, things get fixed faster when you see the right person.
		
Click to expand...

A GP shouldnâ€™t refer you when there are treatment options open to him. A specialist should only be used when necessary. Obviously the GP may deem it so but it shouldnâ€™t be his default position!


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2019)

listening to chuckup madiner prattling on about treating voters like adults! No doubt that's only if they agree with what he wants


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 18, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			A GP shouldnâ€™t refer you when there are treatment options open to him. A specialist should only be used when necessary. Obviously the GP may deem it so but it shouldnâ€™t be his default position!
		
Click to expand...

I agree entirely if you are using the NHS, and their stretched resources, but I don't, so I would rather get a more specialised opinion.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Pulling a calf muscle walking down the stairs on the 2nd step then proceeding to go Down the rest on your arse like it's a slide. Kids found it funny now I'm hobbling round like Long John silver.
		
Click to expand...

Oh arrrrggh!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Oh arrrrggh!
		
Click to expand...

You're a more polite pirate than I was after that tumble ðŸ˜‚

My 5 year old asked how many minutes daddy has to sit on the naughty step for using naughty words, because he is so old are there that many minutes in the world ðŸ˜‚


----------



## cookelad (Feb 18, 2019)

I've been watching The Masters final rounds on YouTube for a couple of weeks while courses here have been closed, I think it's fair to say Augusta and The Masters do a lot of things well but then the first tee announcer stands there and introduces the players "Fore please....."


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2019)

Jo Whiley.... again


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2019)

Handicap snobbery being alive and well  - doesnâ€™t nothing to entice people to the game and just enhances the elitist image of the sport. One day people will realise how much the sport relies on mid to high handicaps

Would also add the phrase â€œbanditâ€ to this list as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Handicap snobbery being alive and well  - doesnâ€™t nothing to entice people to the game and just enhances the elitist image of the sport. One day people will realise how much the sport relies on mid to high handicaps

Would also add the phrase â€œbanditâ€ to this list as well
		
Click to expand...

Not sure new people coming to the game would even be aware of handicap snobbery. If they are brand new to the game they may not even have any idea how handicaps work. Yes it's there in most clubs and on here but it has nothing to do with growing the game and attracting new people to the sport


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure new people coming to the game would even be aware of handicap snobbery. If they are brand new to the game they may not even have any idea how handicaps work. Yes it's there in most clubs and on here but it has nothing to do with growing the game and attracting new people to the sport
		
Click to expand...

quite right, when i started playing i didn't even know there was such a thing as a handicap let alone snobbery about it


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2019)

The amount of political experts on this forum that aren't offering their opinion so much as stating hard facts .................................... in their minds.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 18, 2019)

A96, just arrived in Aberdeen for a course, but some of the driving Iâ€™ve just seen, wow!!


----------



## Neilds (Feb 19, 2019)

Giving things â€˜spectacularâ€™ names to make them seem exciting - usually things like the moon. First it was a blood moon, then that wasnâ€™t good enough so it became a super blood moon, now it is a super snow moon.

Itâ€™s the moon, thatâ€™s been good enough for thousands of years - why are we trying to pimp it up? Is there some sort of advertising campaign being run for the man in the moon?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 19, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Giving things â€˜spectacularâ€™ names to make them seem exciting - usually things like the moon. First it was a blood moon, then that wasnâ€™t good enough so it became a super blood moon, now it is a super snow moon.

Itâ€™s the moon, thatâ€™s been good enough for thousands of years - why are we trying to pimp it up? Is there some sort of advertising campaign being run for the man in the moon?
		
Click to expand...

No, itâ€™s just a way of trying to sell itâ€™s cheese


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 19, 2019)

BrianM said:



			A96, just arrived in Aberdeen for a course, but some of the driving Iâ€™ve just seen, wow!!
		
Click to expand...

some of the driving up here ive seen too Brian, its little surprise so many are killed on the roads


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2019)

Turning up to work to find my office has become an equipment dumping ground. Mind you the oxygen may help later and if I can wire the pump syringe up to some alcohol I could be in business.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Turning up to work to find my office has become an equipment dumping ground. Mind you the oxygen may help later and if I can wire the pump syringe up to some alcohol I could be in business.
		
Click to expand...

Remember seeing Steve-O of Jackass  fame doing an episode where he had Vodka administered intravenously through a drip to see how different the effects are from drinking it. He has something like 2 small pumps (not sure what the volume was set to) and he was absolutely hammered straight away.. 

If you ever managed it Homer you're a braver man than I would ever be or would that be more foolish ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 19, 2019)

Greg James.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Remember seeing Steve-O of Jackass  fame doing an episode where he had Vodka administered intravenously through a drip to see how different the effects are from drinking it. He has something like 2 small pumps (not sure what the volume was set to) and he was absolutely hammered straight away..

If you ever managed it Homer you're a braver man than I would ever be or would that be more foolish ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Just having a nose to see if they've left any painkillers in any of them as my back is a bit sore today! I have physio tilt table, patient chair, pump syringe, a ventilator, oxygen and a transfer trolley sitting in here. They definitely weren't here when I left at 3.00. Bit annoying and I have the technicians on the case to sort!


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2019)

Giving impending storms a name.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2019)

My youngest often moans daddy's beard is to prickly so made her a promise I'd shave it off and did so last night, instantly she looked at me weird as she never seen me clean shaven and cried as it wasn't daddy ðŸ˜‚

Mrs Wolf often moans about it  needing a moisturise to so thought she'd be happy with me having a shave.. Instead she walks through the door and says what have you done please don't dream of turning up to our wedding looking like that ðŸ˜‚


The worst part is I do now actually looked like a tattoed 12 year old boy... I'm never being clean shaven again..


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 19, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™m glad youâ€™ve got faster service. Obviously youâ€™re aware that itâ€™s at the expense of other people but I doubt you care about that.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you have plenty of mirrors in your house, just in case you find yourself alone and have no one to argue with.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just having a nose to see if they've left any painkillers in any of them as my back is a bit sore today! I have physio tilt table, patient chair, pump syringe, a ventilator, oxygen and a transfer trolley sitting in here. They definitely weren't here when I left at 3.00. Bit annoying and I have the technicians on the case to sort!
		
Click to expand...

Is your office really a blue police box with infinite space... 

If that much was left in my office I wouldn't get through the door.. Its like the old BBC broom cupboard minus Gordon the Gopher and cool sound equipment.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 19, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I know people cancel appointments and contingencies are built into appointments and clinics to give the doctors things to do if that happens. There isnâ€™t a lot of spare space left and people shouldnâ€™t try to railroad admin staff into making alterations to the schedule by brute force.
		
Click to expand...

If you are ill now need to be seen. When I lived in Manchester the doc's i was signed up to had an open clinic every day. You just turned up and EVERYONE got seen until there was no one left. Monday's and Fridays were VERY busy due to skivers and dead lgs who wanted long weekends. Same applies now. Mondays and Fridays get booked up with these people. Doctors will see you if you turn up. If you are ill, for whatever reason, and I'm lucky that I'm not ill much, but when I am I expect to be seen and sorted. Just remind me again  what GP's get paid?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 19, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			If you are ill now need to be seen. When I lived in Manchester the doc's i was signed up to had an open clinic every day. You just turned up and EVERYONE got seen until there was no one left. Monday's and Fridays were VERY busy due to skivers and dead lgs who wanted long weekends. Same applies now. Mondays and Fridays get booked up with these people. Doctors will see you if you turn up. If you are ill, for whatever reason, and I'm lucky that I'm not ill much, but when I am I expect to be seen and sorted. Just remind me again  what GP's get paid?
		
Click to expand...

The amount GPs get paid is irrelevant - if they're overworked and tired they might make mistakes which is potentially incredibly dangerous.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Is your office really a blue police box with infinite space...

If that much was left in my office I wouldn't get through the door.. Its like the old BBC broom cupboard minus Gordon the Gopher and cool sound equipment.
		
Click to expand...

Far bigger than an idiot of my standing needs but the only place that has a lockable door as I have access to some confidential material. I think it was an old patient pay with walls banged up so pretty roomy.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2019)

going to meet my brother who over from Dubai for a couple of drinks and a meal at 6.30PM yesterday evening


Rolled in at 4.30AM this morning now dog Rough


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 20, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			going to meet my brother who *over from Dubai for a couple of drinks* and a meal at 6.30PM yesterday evening


Rolled in at 4.30AM this morning now dog Rough

Click to expand...

I admire his dedication, that's some journey for a couple of drinks. Wouldn't fancy his taxi fare home ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜


----------



## Piece (Feb 23, 2019)

Another kidney stone passed this morning.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 23, 2019)

Probably picked up a speeding ticket going down to Sandbanks. The only bit of motorway in the whole trip where I got to go faster than 40. 
Get down here, nose bleed. Unpack, go down to dinner, nose bleed.
Wake up this morning at 6.30 when the phone rings. Mrs Mogs father died at 6.20 this morning. Not unexpected, but timing. 

Still, went for a nice walk today. In the sunshine.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Piece said:



			Another kidney stone passed this morning. 

Click to expand...

Been there, done that. I feel your pain. Ouch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 23, 2019)

Matt Dawson. Long journey home after a lovely couple of days away, rugby on the radio, him ruining it. Painful ðŸ¤¬


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Probably picked up a speeding ticket going down to Sandbanks. The only bit of motorway in the whole trip where I got to go faster than 40.
Get down here, nose bleed. Unpack, go down to dinner, nose bleed.
Wake up this morning at 6.30 when the phone rings. Mrs Mogs father died at 6.20 this morning. Not unexpected, but timing.

Still, went for a nice walk today. In the sunshine.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about Mrs Mogs dad. Any more news from the GP on these nose bleeds. It needs sorting as you can't keep having them without finding an underlying cause


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 24, 2019)

They have no idea. Goinb to get a refferal on Monday.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 24, 2019)

The work air con not being cleaned in 6 years 

Every time I do a night or weekend (10 or 12 hour respectively) I end up with sore throat and a head cold 

Cheap buggers


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			going to meet my brother who over from Dubai for a couple of drinks and a meal at 6.30PM yesterday evening


Rolled in at 4.30AM this morning now dog Rough

Click to expand...

That should be in things that gladden the heart


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 24, 2019)

The nice couple who let their shopping trolley go opn the slope in the car park, which hit my wifes nearside rear door as she was driving out. Of course, they jumped in their car and got out quicker than you can shout "oi".
Got a nice crease and scratches in her door now......so thankful people are prepared to even just say "sorry"....not


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Probably picked up a speeding ticket going down to Sandbanks. The only bit of motorway in the whole trip where I got to go faster than 40.
Get down here, nose bleed. Unpack, go down to dinner, nose bleed.
Wake up this morning at 6.30 when the phone rings. Mrs Mogs father died at 6.20 this morning. Not unexpected, but timing.

Still, went for a nice walk today. In the sunshine.
		
Click to expand...

 Ian try this ointment for your nose bleeds. PM sent


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 24, 2019)

Watering the garden on 24th Feb.
Hose tap is wearing her frost jaiket so in and out of the utility room with a can.
Global warning perhaps. 18 degrees in the Highlands a couple of days ago.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watering the garden on 24th Feb.
Hose tap is wearing her frost jaiket so in and out of the utility room with a can.
Global warning perhaps. 18 degrees in the Highlands a couple of days ago.
		
Click to expand...

it was warmer overnight in a village up near Kyle  a couple of days ago then it was in the same place July last year.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Sea Fret!


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 24, 2019)

Fog


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2019)

Just seen an advert to build a Terminator model with a magazine (as seems commonplace these days). 120 issues. First one x Â£1.99 and then 119 x Â£8.99 so I make that Â£1071.80. That seems nothing more than a rip-off even if you are able to obtain all 120 issues. I assume these companies are contractually obliged to complete the print run for the entire number of issues


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 24, 2019)

The random number generator that makes up the speed limits on the M25.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 25, 2019)

Stamp duty. Really? This is just a total rip off. Looking at buying a holiday flat, and the place is affordable, until you put stamp duty on top.


----------



## Slime (Feb 25, 2019)

The Oscars and other sycophantic awards ceremonies that seem to be headline news!
Why?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			The Oscars and other sycophantic awards ceremonies that seem to be headline news!
Why?
		
Click to expand...

You have to massage the ego with something


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2019)

Richard Ellef Ayoade. Is there a more annoying blurt on tv than him? He annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 25, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Richard Ellef Ayoade. Is there a more annoying blurt on tv than him? He annoys the hell out of me.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah there is his names Ricky Gervais.

Though Richard Ayode is a close 2nd


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2019)

Bedding! Mrs d has just spent the last hour talking about what colours we can get and how they can be switched round and still look ok
To be totally honest I donâ€™t give a toss


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			The Oscars and other sycophantic awards ceremonies that seem to be headline news!
Why?
		
Click to expand...

It's not even a real job, luvvies are just full of their own self importance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			Bedding! Mrs d has just spent the last hour talking about what colours we can get and how they can be switched round and still look ok
To be totally honest I donâ€™t give a toss
		
Click to expand...

Could have been worse. She could have tagged new bathroom towel colour schemes into that conversation


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

Woman on the packed tube who instead of holding the pole normally, wraps her entire arm around it so everyone else who wants to grab it has to do so above shoulder height or below waist height. What an inconsiderate moron.


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Woman on the packed tube who instead of holding the pole normally, wraps her entire arm around it so everyone else who wants to grab it has to do so above shoulder height or below waist height. What an inconsiderate moron.
		
Click to expand...

I had someone on the train this morning leaning against the side of the seat I was sat in so I made sure I sat as far back into seat as possible


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 26, 2019)

Katie Price just sticking two fingers up at her "conviction" for being pished out of her mind and driving her pink Range Rover into parked cars.    The sooner that ugly thick waste of space goes bankrupt and disappears down whichever hole she crawled out of the better.

You can guess I'm not a fan.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 26, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Katie Price just sticking two fingers up at her "conviction" for being pished out of her mind and driving her pink Range Rover into parked cars.    The sooner that ugly thick waste of space goes bankrupt and disappears down whichever hole she crawled out of the better.

You can guess I'm not a fan.
		
Click to expand...

If she goes bankrupt (again i think...) i expect to see more of her hole.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 26, 2019)

I guess it must be a pretty big hole now   (the one she'd have to climb out of course)


----------



## Rooter (Feb 26, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I guess it must be a pretty big hole now   (the one she'd have to climb out of course)   

Click to expand...

It probably has an echo...


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2019)

Rooter said:



			It probably has an echo...
		
Click to expand...

wizards sleeve springs to mind


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 26, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The nice couple who let their shopping trolley go opn the slope in the car park, which hit my wifes nearside rear door as she was driving out. Of course, they jumped in their car and got out quicker than you can shout "oi".
Got a nice crease and scratches in her door now......so thankful people are prepared to even just say "sorry"....not

Click to expand...

Any CCTV?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 26, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Any CCTV?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, havenâ€™t enquired yet. Even if there is, Im not sure exactly how it would work since it wasnâ€™t their car that hit.


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2019)

Hermes lying that I was at home and signed for a parcel when I was at work and the house was empty. they even left a card saying the parcel was next to the bins but there was nothing there when we went to look.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			Hermes lying that I was at home and signed for a parcel when I was at work and the house was empty. they even left a card saying the parcel was next to the bins but there was nothing there when we went to look.
		
Click to expand...

They're not known as Herpes for nothing mate.


----------



## Piece (Feb 26, 2019)

Horse boxes.


----------



## Piece (Feb 26, 2019)

Looks like I can't go to the quarter-final match v Palace as the KO is too early for us to get there in time (kids Sat am football matches, which is fine). Streaming it is then....


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2019)

The stupid indicator thing on my car that flashes the indicators three times!
What am I supposed to do in that blink of an eye?
Absolute waste of time.


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2019)

People who have French Bulldogs because they're fashionable.


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2019)

British people who claim Eire or N.I. is part of Britain when it's just not and never has been.




Sorry guys ......................................... bad day.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			British people who claim Eire or N.I. is part of Britain when it's just not and never has been.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm. If you mean Great Britain, maybe, but youâ€™re going to need to reword that to be technically correct as Britain is ambiguous...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			The stupid indicator thing on my car that flashes the indicators three times!
What am I supposed to do in that blink of an eye?
Absolute waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

They do that so you can just nudge the indicator stalk for overtaking, and not have to mess around cancelling the stork after the lane change. 
No good though if you drive a BMW


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 26, 2019)

Listening to Brendan Rodgers talk.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2019)

Those who said to change the Kent Links meet from this time of the year because if the "Beast from the East"

ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Hmm. If you mean Great Britain, maybe, but youâ€™re going to need to reword that to be technically correct as *Britain is ambiguous*...
		
Click to expand...

Britain is short for Great Britain, you must be the only person on here who didn't know that.
Not ambiguous at all.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Finding golf trousers to fit ,  OK I'm over weight, 38 inch waist [ sometimes 40 ] short arse with 29 inch inside legs.
I'm not alone, there's lots like me on this forum i could name a few but i wont .
So why don't big brands make more larger sizes to suit.
There's always plenty  32 ,34,36 inch waists with a 33 inch inside leg to suit you stick insects, but very few 38/40  with a 29 leg  to suit us  made for comfort cuddly guys.

Then when do you find the correct waist and  leg length, they're usually baggy pants.
I don't mind paying for alterations , but sometimes it's not worth it .
Pants rants over.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Finding golf trousers to fit ,  OK I'm over weight, 38 inch waist [ sometimes 40 ] short arse with 29 inch inside legs.
I'm not alone, there's lots like me on this forum i could name a few but i wont .
So why don't big brands make more larger sizes to suit.
There's always plenty  32 ,34,36 inch waists with a 33 inch inside leg to suit you stick insects, but very few 38/40  with a 29 leg  to suit us  made for comfort cuddly guys.

Then when do you find the correct waist and  leg length, they're usually baggy pants.
I don't mind paying for alterations , but sometimes it's not worth it .
Pants rants over.

Click to expand...

I have a similar issue at the other end of the scales so to speak ðŸ˜‚

Got a 30 waist and 28 inch leg, loads of golf gear in a 32 inch short leg, for me it's to big and a pair even with a belt on and the short leg in that waist is 30 inch so still to bloody long..

Same for golf tops, if I buy a medium it fits perfectly in the chest and shoulders but have enough material left over round the mid section to house a small family and it's as long as a dress, I buy a small and its perfect length and so small in the chest and shoulders I nearly suffocate. Takes me bloody months to find clothes that fit so when I do I stock up...


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			Britain is short for Great Britain, you must be the only person on here who didn't know that.
Not ambiguous at all.
		
Click to expand...

Odd brand of factually incorrect trolling. My guess - five pints.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Finding golf trousers to fit ,  OK I'm over weight, 38 inch waist [ sometimes 40 ] short arse with 29 inch inside legs.
I'm not alone, there's lots like me on this forum i could name a few but i wont .
So why don't big brands make more larger sizes to suit.
There's always plenty  32 ,34,36 inch waists with a 33 inch inside leg to suit you stick insects, but very few 38/40  with a 29 leg  to suit us  made for comfort cuddly guys.

Then when do you find the correct waist and  leg length, they're usually baggy pants.
I don't mind paying for alterations , but sometimes it's not worth it .
Pants rants over.

Click to expand...

Same measurements even tho Iâ€™m 6foot lol however under armour trousers are spot on what you need


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Same measurements even tho Iâ€™m 6foot lol however under armour trousers are spot on what you need
		
Click to expand...

Paul i can't seem to find any Under Armour trousers with a 29 inside leg.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Paul i can't seem to find any Under Armour trousers with a 29 inside leg.
		
Click to expand...

Ah itâ€™s a 30 inch leg, I believe I can get away with either so wear 30 if canâ€™t find 29


----------



## cookelad (Feb 27, 2019)

Dando said:



			I had someone on the train this morning leaning against the side of the seat I was sat in so I made sure I sat as far back into seat as possible
		
Click to expand...

I've had to ask someone not to sit on my shoulder as they (at least I hope) *thought *they were resting with one cheek either side of the back of the seat I was sitting in


----------



## Neilds (Feb 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I have a similar issue at the other end of the scales so to speak ðŸ˜‚

Got a 30 waist and 28 inch leg, loads of golf gear in a 32 inch short leg, for me it's to big and a pair even with a belt on and the short leg in that waist is 30 inch so still to bloody long..

Same for golf tops, if I buy a medium it fits perfectly in the chest and shoulders but have enough material left over round the mid section to house a small family and it's as long as a dress, I buy a small and its perfect length and so small in the chest and shoulders I nearly suffocate. Takes me bloody months to find clothes that fit so when I do I stock up...
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t get me started on sizing- my pet hate is long sleeved shirts. You go up a size to incorporate your expanding stomach and they think your arms have grown like an orangutan!!! I am fat, not a freak with mr tickle arms


----------



## Slab (Feb 27, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Donâ€™t get me started on sizing- my pet hate is long sleeved shirts. You go up a size to incorporate your expanding stomach and they think your arms have grown like an orangutan!!! I am fat, not a freak with mr tickle arms
		
Click to expand...


Iâ€™ve often wondered if a shop that just doesnâ€™t mess about with menâ€™s clothing would be successful? I get that â€˜fashionâ€™ will change choices for the minority but donâ€™t the majority just want it simpleâ€¦ all the time

Trousers with straight leg only in various length, none of this boot cut or pipe cleaner stuff. Shirts, who wants a narrow fit! Call it plain & simple if you like but donâ€™t most men just decide they need a new pair of jeans or shirt etc and want to go to one shop, pick it up and walk out without having to check if they've stuck a pleat in it somewhere?


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Ah itâ€™s a 30 inch leg, I believe I can get away with either so wear 30 if canâ€™t find 29
		
Click to expand...

That'll be your Simon Cowel look


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Odd brand of factually incorrect trolling. *My guess - five pints.*

Click to expand...

That seems to be your 'go to' response these days ........................... five pints.
Just out of curiosity, why five?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			That seems to be your 'go to' response these days ........................... five pints.
Just out of curiosity, why five?
		
Click to expand...

When have I said that before?


 And I'm guessing five is the point where you know your stuff but get noticeably more aggressive with the point you're trying to make.


----------



## Piece (Feb 27, 2019)

I failed to get a train four times this morning, due to various reasons, between 8:45 and 11:25. Some my fault, others not. Is that a record?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2019)

Piece said:



			I failed to get a train four times this morning, due to various reasons, between 8:45 and 11:25. Some my fault, others not. Is that a record? 

Click to expand...

Go on then, tell us more. What were the reasons


----------



## Piece (Feb 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Go on then, tell us more. What were the reasons
		
Click to expand...

First train I was too late dropping the kids off - one suffering bad tree pollen, hence lateness. Second one (hour later) I was in the shower and got my time wrong! Third train (hour later) I walked out the door to the station and had to take a personal call back at home, missed it. Fourth train (25 mins later), I drove to next main station on the journey, parked up and Ringoed my space. Get to station and trains on that line delayed by over 40 mins to due "disruptive passengers" at Hilsea?! Too late to get a train into London as I would miss my meeting. Working at home...so not all bad!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2019)

Piece said:



			First train I was too late dropping the kids off - one suffering bad tree pollen, hence lateness. Second one (hour later) I was in the shower and got my time wrong! Third train (hour later) I walked out the door to the station and had to take a personal call back at home, missed it. Fourth train (25 mins later), I drove to next main station on the journey, parked up and Ringoed my space. Get to station and trains on that line delayed by over 40 mins to due "disruptive passengers" at Hilsea?! Too late to get a train into London as I would miss my meeting. Working at home...so not all bad!
		
Click to expand...

Not heard disruptive passenger as an excuse before. No doubt pulled the alarm


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not heard disruptive passenger as an excuse before. No doubt pulled the alarm
		
Click to expand...

Will have been Liverpoolphil haranguing someone to prove to him the alarm worked


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not heard disruptive passenger as an excuse before. No doubt pulled the alarm
		
Click to expand...

Worse than that unfortunately:
"It comes after it said it was 'advised that passengers have caused a disturbance and assaulted a member of staff 'on a South Western Railway service in the Havant area.
"This has caused disruption to services due to the train involved now coming to a stand, to allow the emergency services to attend and provide assistance to the member of staff," it added. "
From: https://www.midsussextimes.co.uk/ne...-disruption-to-south-western-trains-1-8827166


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2019)

yandabrown said:



			Worse than that unfortunately:
"It comes after it said it was 'advised that passengers have caused a disturbance and assaulted a member of staff 'on a South Western Railway service in the Havant area.
"This has caused disruption to services due to the train involved now coming to a stand, to allow the emergency services to attend and provide assistance to the member of staff," it added. "
From: https://www.midsussextimes.co.uk/ne...-disruption-to-south-western-trains-1-8827166

Click to expand...

Not good. Hope the staff member is OK and the police got whoever did it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I have a similar issue at the other end of the scales so to speak ðŸ˜‚

Got a 30 waist and 28 inch leg, loads of golf gear in a 32 inch short leg, for me it's to big and a pair even with a belt on and the short leg in that waist is 30 inch so still to bloody long..

Same for golf tops, if I buy a medium it fits perfectly in the chest and shoulders but have enough material left over round the mid section to house a small family and it's as long as a dress, I buy a small and its perfect length and so small in the chest and shoulders I nearly suffocate. Takes me bloody months to find clothes that fit so when I do I stock up...
		
Click to expand...

Less of a Wolf, more of a Whippet then ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (Feb 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Less of a Wolf, more of a Whippet then ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Built perfectly like a wolf Broad shoulders and narrow mid section for speed and power.. 

Sadly more of a wolf cub and that speed and power doesn't transfer to my golf swing ðŸ˜‚ #canthititforumdistances ðŸ˜­


----------



## Piece (Feb 27, 2019)

yandabrown said:



			Worse than that unfortunately:
"It comes after it said it was 'advised that passengers have caused a disturbance and assaulted a member of staff 'on a South Western Railway service in the Havant area.
"This has caused disruption to services due to the train involved now coming to a stand, to allow the emergency services to attend and provide assistance to the member of staff," it added. "
From: https://www.midsussextimes.co.uk/ne...-disruption-to-south-western-trains-1-8827166

Click to expand...


Second time in a month that I've had a train cancelled due to disruptive passengers. And of course, not forgetting the murder on the train recently on the same line.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 27, 2019)

Piece said:




Second time in a month that I've had a train cancelled due to disruptive passengers. And of course, not forgetting the murder on the train recently on the same line. 

Click to expand...

Justification for starting a riot on the next train then? 

SWT provides a pretty/very good service imo, though I don't use rush hour services anymore. Pleased to see Guard dispute moving towards resolution - I'm in favour of (fare collecting) Guards.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 27, 2019)

Stupidly hectic week at work, its ageing me and I don't need that . Looking forward to playing golf this weekend to unwind and relax. I've just checked the forecast and following the lovely week that we are having Saturday is going to be wet and windy, a horrible combination .  Keep away for one more day, I don't care about Sunday.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 27, 2019)

Adults on scooters. It's bad enough with kids on scooters flying along the pavements, but adults......


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2019)

The word simples.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2019)

Because of the dry weather and burnt out fairways we have been on mats over winter - itâ€™s been a bit of fun but now they have extended it until the end of the March including Comps so they are Non Q comps because they allow also people to tee up through the green !!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2019)

David Lammy. More than an irritation but it will have to do .


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2019)

Moles


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 28, 2019)

richart said:



			Moles
		
Click to expand...

The blind underground mammals or the wart things on the end of you beakðŸ˜ðŸ˜±ðŸ‘


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			The blind underground mammals or the wart things on the end of you beakðŸ˜ðŸ˜±ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

A pier, breakwater, or causeway. Hmm, an unusual irritation.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 28, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			The blind underground mammals or the wart things on the end of you beakðŸ˜ðŸ˜±ðŸ‘[/QUOTE
		
Click to expand...

 Seemingly they're all called Adrian and aged 13 and 3/4 ., I'll get my coat


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			A pier, breakwater, or causeway. Hmm, an unusual irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Everyday a school day for me. Thank you teacherðŸ‘


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			David Lammy. More than an irritation but it will have to do .
		
Click to expand...

I was gonna add his name to this thread following his comic relief outburst


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			The blind underground mammals or the wart things on the end of you beakðŸ˜ðŸ˜±ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

 The ones leaving piles of earth on my lawn still. Off to get a shotgun tomorrow.


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			A pier, breakwater, or causeway. Hmm, an unusual irritation.
		
Click to expand...

This from the man that is irritated by everything.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2019)

richart said:



			The ones leaving piles of earth on my lawn still. Off to get a shotgun tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget your torch and swivel chair


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 28, 2019)

Putting an unnecessary E in front of PL...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 28, 2019)

E Panty Line?? doesn't work
Now if it was a V ........


Ive already got my coat


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Don't forget your torch and swivel chair

Click to expand...

and to shout at them in a brummie accent.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Now if it was a V ........


Ive already got my coat [/QUOTE]
Northern Ireland PL


PhilTheFragger said:



			E Panty Line?? doesn't work
Now if it was a V ........


Ive already got my coat 

Click to expand...

Better not forget Northern Ireland PL, with an E on the end.


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2019)

when your train company decided to run a 4 carriage train in morning rush hour instead of the usual 12 carriages and give no reason and an insincere apology


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			when your train company decided to run a 4 carriage train in morning rush hour instead of the usual 12 carriages and give no reason and an insincere apology
		
Click to expand...

You should try a two carriage Scotrail effort on the peak time service in to Edinburgh. Whole new meaning to Close Encounters.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 1, 2019)

Yodel. Again. Just Why? 

Why are Yodel? Not why are they anything particular. Just why are they?

No point in paying extra for time bound delivery with these clowns.


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2019)

Sat minding my own business on an emptyish train and being asked to move as someone wants to sit in the seat Iâ€™m occupying.


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2019)

People not appreciating me listening to Alice Cooper.
Theyâ€™ll be really annoyed when Metallica comes on


----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2019)

My pitching and chipping.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			My pitching and chipping.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm...I thought Dando posted 3 in a row there for a minute...


----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Mmm...I thought Dando posted 3 in a row there for a minute...

Click to expand...

No prizes for posting three random irritations in a row.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 1, 2019)

The fact that "repair your pitch marks" does not apparently translate into Korean.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			My pitching and chipping.
		
Click to expand...

See you and raise you my short game


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Mmm...I thought Dando posted 3
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			See you and raise you my short game
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen Imurgâ€™s bunker play?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 1, 2019)

richart said:



			The ones leaving piles of earth on my lawn still. Off to get a shotgun tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

A spade, staying quiet, a wee bit of patience and a swift arm at 8.30am or 4.30pm is more effective and cheaper


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 2, 2019)

A beer festival without a drink licence.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 2, 2019)

Perri Shakes -Drayton on the athletics,awful


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2019)

m


Kellfire said:



			A beer festival without a drink licence.
		
Click to expand...

So itâ€™s a festival then


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 2, 2019)

Rudeness, poor manners and arrogance all displayed by one individual on the course today. No-one behind us as we played the 5th. Saw a guy half-way down that hole as we were on the 6th (bell-hole as blindish tee shot). Shortly afterwards as we looked for HIDs ball in the trees (no longer than 3 minutes search) a ball came over our heads from the tee. This was closely followed by another! He came into view as we rang the bell and no apology. He did hang back a bit and then we stopped for a coffee at the hut and he walked straight past without an acknowledgement to us as we were vacating the hut. He then drove into the trees and we were waiting as he found his ball...messed up the shot, looked back at us and promptly hit a 2nd. Saw him duff one of them into the hedge bottom and he moved to the 11th tee. Proceeded to then take an age to hit his first tee shot and then had the flipping cheek to hit another. There is a clear club rule about no practice on the course so I shouted to him - he turned around but then took off to find his balls (neither threatening the green). On the 12th he definitely thought about a second drive but thought better of it.

Not sure I've encountered so many acts of rudeness from one individual on the course in such a short space of time!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2019)

Poor management by the pro shop/office to let a four ball of green fees wander off from the 10th in the middle of a medal and then do nothing about it, even when they are still only 100 yards off the tee after their opening shots


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Rudeness, poor manners and arrogance all displayed by one individual on the course today. No-one behind us as we played the 5th. Saw a guy half-way down that hole as we were on the 6th (bell-hole as blindish tee shot). Shortly afterwards as we looked for HIDs ball in the trees (no longer than 3 minutes search) a ball came over our heads from the tee. This was closely followed by another! He came into view as we rang the bell and no apology. He did hang back a bit and then we stopped for a coffee at the hut and he walked straight past without an acknowledgement to us as we were vacating the hut. He then drove into the trees and we were waiting as he found his ball...messed up the shot, looked back at us and promptly hit a 2nd. Saw him duff one of them into the hedge bottom and he moved to the 11th tee. Proceeded to then take an age to hit his first tee shot and then had the flipping cheek to hit another. There is a clear club rule about no practice on the course so I shouted to him - he turned around but then took off to find his balls (neither threatening the green). On the 12th he definitely thought about a second drive but thought better of it.

Not sure I've encountered so many acts of rudeness from one individual on the course in such a short space of time!
		
Click to expand...

That's not good at all.
Did you report him after your round?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 2, 2019)

Slime said:



			That's not good at all.
Did you report him after your round?
		
Click to expand...

No as wasn't sure who he was and we finished on the 12th hole. I'll recognise him (and his shonky swing!) though should I see him again. I cannot abide rudeness and when it's so in your face it beggars belief!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2019)

The bear trap. I am done with this now. It seems to be mentioned every few minutes on the comentary. It is 3 holes, out of 18. 2 short par 3s, and a par 4. Wow. Frightening. Not.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			The bear trap. I am done with this now. It seems to be mentioned every few minutes on the comentary. It is 3 holes, out of 18. 2 short par 3s, and a par 4. Wow. Frightening. Not.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be looking forward to Amen Corner then ðŸ˜.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You'll be looking forward to Amen Corner then ðŸ˜.
		
Click to expand...

Before that we get The Snake Pit. Yuk.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2019)

Just got in and Englandâ€™s women are playing, I honestly thought it was a Sunday morning game. And the guy from Robot Wars couldnâ€™t sound more bored with his commentary.


----------



## Dando (Mar 3, 2019)

Ikea furniture. 
To be fair itâ€™s pretty decent but it gets boring putting it together after a while, plus I now ache all over and Iâ€™m supposed to be playing golf today


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Before that we get The Snake Pit. Yuk.
		
Click to expand...

It's the obsession that irritates me. Last week it was the grass  this week a series of holes with a 'scary' name. They go on and on about it and it just becomes dull. It's like an in joke that only they care about.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 3, 2019)

people who think the white lines on the road must just be for decoration


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 3, 2019)

I applied the gel i was prescribed for dry skin on my face, twice yesterday as directed.
I looked like the singing detective when i looked in the mirror this morning , like this


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2019)

Women's football, christ it's awful to watch.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 3, 2019)

Collected my new car on Friday.  Having covered just 20 miles one of the rear tyres is already flat as a pancake as it has a nail though it.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Women's football, christ it's awful to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t realise it was compulsory viewing ðŸ˜±


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 3, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Collected my new car on Friday.  Having covered just 20 miles one of the rear tyres is already flat as a pancake as it has a nail though it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear and today has just ruined your weekend. Hope your golf was good to make up for everything


----------



## GG26 (Mar 3, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Sorry to hear and today has just ruined your weekend. Hope your golf was good to make up for everything
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris, played nine holes yesterday and struck the ball as well as I have done so looking forward to the new season.  Leicester losing in injury time hasnâ€™t lifted the spirits though.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2019)

therod said:



			Didnâ€™t realise it was compulsory viewing ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

It's actually riveting in a car crash type of way


----------



## Dando (Mar 3, 2019)

My son in lawâ€™s lack of golfing etiquette and him talking me through every shot heâ€™s hit


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 3, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Cheers Chris, played nine holes yesterday and struck the ball as well as I have done so looking forward to the new season.  Leicester losing in injury time hasnâ€™t lifted the spirits though.
		
Click to expand...

Good for the golf buddy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2019)

Earache. Got what feels like swimmers ear and it's annoying me like buggery


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 3, 2019)

Football players going down clutching their ankle (usually right one) regardless where they have been connected with (often lightly) and rolling about like a sniper has taken them out with at the ankle. I like to call it Luis Suarez Syndrome.


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2019)

The 'professional' foul.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			The 'professional' foul.
		
Click to expand...

Or in real life.........cheating


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 3, 2019)

the lack of a decent settee to buy ,all the ones we have looked at are low back and loose cushioned ,bloody uncomfortable things .


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 4, 2019)

GoDaddy - thank you so much for moving my host server to "improve access" and now leaving me totally unable to upload anything to my site via any source on any computer.   4 days now and they still haven't fixed it and the problem is definitely their end.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 4, 2019)

Keith Flint found dead at home. Only 49 years olds. So glad I finally got to see The Prodigy last year.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Keith Flint found dead at home. Only 49 years olds. So glad I finally got to see The Prodigy last year.
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad motorbike racer either! Met him a few times at tracks around the country! Nice bloke, shame.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2019)

Tories pulling the vote that will make tax havens more transparent. this would have shown shown who's avoiding paying, i suspect it would have shown a few embarrassing names up.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Earache. Got what feels like swimmers ear and it's annoying me like buggery
		
Click to expand...

Had the same, a course of a drug helped immensly, was horrible


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 4, 2019)

The numpty who drove at 25 mph in a 40 mph area - for 2 miles 
Then turned off without indicating
Road rage rant over..........
And relax..........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Had the same, a course of a drug helped immensly, was horrible
		
Click to expand...

Asked at the pharmacy. All I got to try was Otex ear drops. Will give those a whirl until I get a GP appointment


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Asked at the pharmacy. All I got to try was Otex ear drops. Will give those a whirl until I get a GP appointment
		
Click to expand...

GP appointment and something to clear the eustachian tube in the ear. Once the drugs had been started, it slowly eased and finally cleared about a week or so after finishing the whole course.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Asked at the pharmacy. All I got to try was Otex ear drops. Will give those a whirl until I get a GP appointment
		
Click to expand...




Bunkermagnet said:



			GP appointment and something to clear the eustachian tube in the ear. Once the drugs had been started, it slowly eased and finally cleared about a week or so after finishing the whole course.
		
Click to expand...

all Otex will do is soften wax. Wax generally doesn't hurt just makes you a little deaf.
It sounds more likely that it is a middle ear problem; either an infection and/or congestion. Is it tender down the side of your neck below your ear - that is approx where the Eustachian tube goes from your ear to throat area. This is an indicator of middle ear problems.
Two things that can be done to help are
1. Steam inhalation - but for 15 minutes at least twice a day - pref with menthol crystals dissolved in it or half a teaspoon of Vick.
2. Chew chewing gum - the constant swallowing keeps opening the Eustachian tube and aids drainage.
You may need to see a GP for antibiotics.
Hope this helps.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 5, 2019)

Trying to get a new China visa. This is like some sort of hell. Sat in the London visa centre, it is just chaos. My invitation letter has the wrong stamp on it, so I am currently banjaxxed. Only been here 2 hours.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 5, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Football players going down clutching their ankle (usually right one) regardless where they have been connected with (often lightly) and rolling about like a sniper has taken them out with at the ankle. I like to call it Luis Suarez Syndrome.
		
Click to expand...

Why bother watching? Give it up, I did years ago, (still have a glance at City's results though) the players are all foreign anyway and the soon this European league starts up the better. We can then have a new 1st division 2nd etc, and get back to proper footie.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Earache. Got what feels like swimmers ear and it's annoying me like buggery
		
Click to expand...

I went to  a kiddies party 2 weeks ago and two little girls, in unison, let out the highest and loudest scream I've ever heard as they ran by me. I had to leave 10 minutes later as something in my ear was shaking like a wobble board and was like this for 2 days.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 5, 2019)

My pro txting out group lessons to all his clients
Did it as one group messGe.. makes sense
However idiots who donâ€™t know how to use a phone just replying to the message rather than to him directly 

About 50 replies so far


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 5, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47452571

This article, idiots playing the victim over paying too much for TV's they couldn't afford, despite it clearly telling you how much you'll pay when you sign up for it. Companies like Brighthouse are gross, and take advantage with the huge interest they place on the items they sell, but to make out like you're the victim of a scam is pathetic. They knew exactly what they were signing up for.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2019)

Almost every time I fill the car up I get to wait behind the bogeysnot jerkoff lowlife numbnut who, besides taking half a day to put exactly 10 quids worth in, then proceeds to buy half the shop, pay for it with shirt buttons and bits of string - seems he was a bit short so had to come back to the car to get more - then drop half his purchases all over the floor and make 2 trips from shop to car....
Meantime I've chewed my own leg off in exasperation...
How do these people make it to adulthood?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 5, 2019)

Car insurance renewals. My quote has come through, at Â£1100. My cheapest quote off Confused.com is Â£460 from AXA. I have phoned up my insurer, and they are a bit surprised we are parting company. Really? 
And no, you can't even attempt to match it, as your initial quote is taking the p somewhat.


----------



## cookelad (Mar 5, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Car insurance renewals. My quote has come through, at Â£1100. My cheapest quote off Confused.com is Â£460 from AXA. I have phoned up my insurer, and they are a bit surprised we are parting company. Really?
And no, you can't even attempt to match it, as your initial quote is taking the p somewhat.
		
Click to expand...

We got our renewal through last week 1,173pln (about Â£250) "great sign us up" of course SWMBO says she wants to check to see if we can get it even cheaper, while she's in the office the broker notices I now have a PESEL number so she updates and suddenly our renewal is over 4,000 as my history has now been deleted! So just spent the afternoon calling my last couple insurance companies in the UK to get proof again which we have to re-translate in the hope they'll accept it again. 

Mad that nothing has changed, except one identification number and another years no claims, but they can't match up the same details with what they had last year.


----------



## richart (Mar 5, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Car insurance renewals. My quote has come through, at Â£1100. My cheapest quote off Confused.com is Â£460 from AXA. I have phoned up my insurer, and they are a bit surprised we are parting company. Really?
And no, you can't even attempt to match it, as your initial quote is taking the p somewhat.
		
Click to expand...

Had my renewal from Admiral Multi Car. My daughters in much too much, and she has got it with Axa for Â£475 instread of Â£800, and that was after negotiating with Admiraldown from Â£1100

 My car and my wife's with Admiral are very competitive, but assumed they would go up a bit with one less car on the policy. No, premium for my car went up Â£3, and my wife's car went down Â£4.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 5, 2019)

richart said:



			Had my renewal from Admiral Multi Car. My daughters in much too much, and she has got it with Axa for Â£475 instread of Â£800, and that was after negotiating with Admiraldown from Â£1100

My car and my wife's with Admiral are very competitive, but assumed they would go up a bit with one less car on the policy. No, premium for my car went up Â£3, and my wife's car went down Â£4.

Click to expand...

We're with Admiral mutlicar, and TBH our premium costs have gone down each year, we just ring up when we get their new price and tell them what others are offering us.
No one rewards loyalty now, so we play them at their own game.
The AA are the worst though, they seem to think you dont remember anything before breakfast that day.


----------



## richart (Mar 5, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			We're with Admiral mutlicar, and TBH our premium costs have gone down each year, we just ring up when we get their new price and tell them what others are offering us.
No one rewards loyalty now, so we play them at their own game.
The AA are the worst though, they seem to think you dont remember anything before breakfast that day.
		
Click to expand...

We do the same. Go through the ritual every year, but they couldn't come close on my daughters car. I notice on Confused they do not seem to quote Admiral any more.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 5, 2019)

People who donâ€™t realise that itâ€™s the people who automatically renew their insurances at crazy inflated prices that allow the rest of us to negotiate and get cheaper insurance because of it...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			We're with Admiral mutlicar, and TBH our premium costs have gone down each year, we just ring up when we get their new price and tell them what others are offering us.
No one rewards loyalty now, so we play them at their own game.
The AA are the worst though, they seem to think you dont remember anything before breakfast that day.
		
Click to expand...

i go with Tesco every year, when the renewal comes through  its always gone up usually by Â£60 or Â£70, i just go on a comparison site and get the same insurance from Tesco at either cheaper or the same as the prev year. gone though the same rigmarole for the last 10 years with them.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			People who donâ€™t realise that itâ€™s the people who automatically renew their insurances at crazy inflated prices that allow the rest of us to negotiate and get cheaper insurance because of it...
		
Click to expand...

Shhhh. Don't spoil it...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 5, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			People who donâ€™t realise that itâ€™s the people who automatically renew their insurances at crazy inflated prices that allow the rest of us to negotiate and get cheaper insurance because of it...
		
Click to expand...

You're obviously too young to know or remember that years back you got a discount for being an existing member or loyal, not for being a new member/buyer as now.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Sometimes just the unfairness of life is enough of an irritation. 

Sister in law went in for surgery for breast cancer yesterday ended up with a double mastectomy due to it spreading and she's only 32... Less than an hour after she came out of theatre we received the news my Brother in laws mum had an accident at home and passed away as a result. 

Overall yesterday wasn't a great day for the Wolf family.


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Sometimes just the unfairness of life is enough of an irritation.

Sister in law went in for surgery for breast cancer yesterday ended up with a double mastectomy due to it spreading and she's only 32... Less than an hour after she came out of theatre we received the news my Brother in laws mum had an accident at home and passed away as a result.

Overall yesterday wasn't a great day for the Wolf family.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, I just hope today is a better day!


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2019)

Lupus.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47452571

This article, idiots playing the victim over paying too much for TV's they couldn't afford, despite it clearly telling you how much you'll pay when you sign up for it. Companies like Brighthouse are gross, and take advantage with the huge interest they place on the items they sell, but to make out like you're the victim of a scam is pathetic. They knew exactly what they were signing up for.
		
Click to expand...

I feel though, again, that the FCA fail to tackle the robustness of these type of companies actual lending practices and criteria rather than what they charge. Allowing them to set their own acceptance criteria (pretty much) needs to be tackled to prevent the vulnerable being _able_ to be taken advantage of. 
The FCA spoke at length in 2014 about clamping down on dodgy lending practices but that's all it was, words. In fact the FCA (and the PRA while we are at it) are up there on my irritations list.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Sometimes just the unfairness of life is enough of an irritation.

Sister in law went in for surgery for breast cancer yesterday ended up with a double mastectomy due to it spreading and she's only 32... Less than an hour after she came out of theatre we received the news my Brother in laws mum had an accident at home and passed away as a result.

Overall yesterday wasn't a great day for the Wolf family.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that pal. Hopefully the extensive treatment your sister in law had will have the desired effect.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

Slime said:



			Sorry to hear that, I just hope today is a better day!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Slime, today's definitely a better day. We have pancakes and Nutella which always helps the mood 


HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry to hear that pal. Hopefully the extensive treatment your sister in law had will have the desired effect.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed mate, we've been told the Op was a success so now treatment can begin to help her battle it fully.


----------



## woofers (Mar 5, 2019)

The woman in the Jaguar advert that "doesn't do popular choices"....

The phrase "half a club short"  (most often heard from Mark Roe)

Wayne Riley describing the wind as "a bit of hurt"


----------



## Slab (Mar 6, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			We're with Admiral mutlicar, and TBH our premium costs have gone down each year, we just ring up when we get their new price and tell them what others are offering us.
*No one rewards loyalty now, *so we play them at their own game.
The AA are the worst though, they seem to think you dont remember anything before breakfast that day.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing personal but this phrase is my random irritation

I've yet to meet anyone who has shown loyalty to any company (they might be out there though but they're as rare as hens teeth) People are generally loyal to their sports team or friends/family but by paying to one supplier over another for goods/services in return is not loyalty in-itself


----------



## Slab (Mar 6, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47452571

This article, idiots playing the victim over paying too much for TV's they couldn't afford, despite it clearly telling you how much you'll pay when you sign up for it. Companies like Brighthouse are gross, and take advantage with the huge interest they place on the items they sell, but to make out like you're the victim of a scam is pathetic. They knew exactly what they were signing up for.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, just went on gumtree and found countless 42" TV's and laptops for well under Â£100 each. Mr Clayton should've learnt to live within his means a bit more and accept you cant always have the nice new shiney things that you want and you might have to make do with some 2nd hand stuff for the time being or just save up (a lesson most of us learn after our first mistake... but he didn't)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2019)

Nursing staff that have used my desk overnight to make tea and coffees while working and not bothered to tidy up a considerable mess before I arrived. Not like they don't know I get here for 7.00 every morning (not feeling it today though). Have moved it to the locked filing cabinet they use to store their personal effects and will be interesting to see if anyone bothers to take it to the kitchen after handover. I have no issues using my space and glad it was a quiet enough night that they could take decent breaks, but have a little common courtesy and tidy up


----------



## sam85 (Mar 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nursing staff that have used my desk overnight to make tea and coffees while working and not bothered to tidy up a considerable mess before I arrived. Not like they don't know I get here for 7.00 every morning (not feeling it today though). Have moved it to the locked filing cabinet they use to store their personal effects and will be interesting to see if anyone bothers to take it to the kitchen after handover. I have no issues using my space and glad it was a quiet enough night that they could take decent breaks, but have a little common courtesy and tidy up
		
Click to expand...

Lazy buggers those nurses eh ðŸ™„


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Lazy buggers those nurses eh ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Not in my good books today. As surmised, they all came off shift and left it on top of the filing cabinet. Day shift now on and using same cabinet and no-one has even recognised it's there. Don't want to take it out of principle as not the first time!


----------



## Slab (Mar 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not in my good books today. As surmised, they all came off shift and left it on top of the filing cabinet. Day shift now on and using same cabinet and no-one has even recognised it's there. Don't want to take it out of principle as not the first time!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 6, 2019)

Slab said:



			Nothing personal but this phrase is my random irritation

I've yet to meet anyone who has shown loyalty to any company (they might be out there though but they're as rare as hens teeth) People are generally loyal to their sports team or friends/family but by paying to one supplier over another for goods/services in return is not loyalty in-itself
		
Click to expand...

But do you not think itâ€™s wrong that an existing customer gets a worse deal than a new user?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 6, 2019)

Slab said:



			Agree, just went on gumtree and found countless 42" TV's and laptops for well under Â£100 each. Mr Clayton should've learnt to live within his means a bit more and accept you cant always have the nice new shiney things that you want and you might have to make do with some 2nd hand stuff for the time being or just save up (a lesson most of us learn after our first mistake... but he didn't)
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s entitled to the new expensive items.......itâ€™s the modern way


----------



## Slab (Mar 6, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But do you not think itâ€™s wrong that an existing customer gets a worse deal than a new user?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely wrong, it would be great if more companies rewarded length of contract in some way (but there's none of us staying with ABC instead of switching to XYZ out of loyalty. Maybe laziness or apathy, maybe even forgetfulness keep us in one place but sure isn't loyalty)  

Also lots of people conveniently forget about the discount/special offer/deal they got when they first joined ABC and instead do a like for like comparison on whats happening today or resent that their deal wasn't as good as today's deal etc
But if you do seem to have a raw deal compared to tomorrows customer then absolutely query what can be done and move/switch if it isn't good enough for you


----------



## chrisd (Mar 6, 2019)

Flippin flat pack furniture! 

Put labels on each different part, dont rely on a photocopied sheet to try and work out the various bits and where they go!


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2019)

Colourism ........................................................................................................... see other thread!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2019)

Here is today's BBC news.
If you live in the back of beyond in the Highlands, Brecon Beacons, Galloway Forrest, Yorkshire Dales or Exmoor it will take an ambulance longer to reach you...â€¦â€¦.wow who would ever have thunk that.


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2019)

The pettiness, bitterness and poorly disguises vitriol displayed on the football thread and the knowledge that I sometimes fall into one of those categories!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2019)

Putting the recycling bin out at 7am this morning, knowing that it won't be emptied until after 12 and also knowing that 40+ mph winds are due anytime which will topple every bin in the street so when I get home my garden will look like a plastic recycling depot.....
I will then have a nearly full recycling bin which won't be emptied for 2 weeks.....


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			The pettiness, bitterness and poorly disguises vitriol displayed on the football thread and the knowledge that I sometimes fall into one of those categories!
		
Click to expand...

Most of it is comedy gold from the same punters. Keeps me entertained in boring meetings. Some utter rollox spouted on it.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Putting the recycling bin out at 7am this morning, knowing that it won't be emptied until after 12 and also knowing that 40+ mph winds are due anytime which will topple every bin in the street so when I get home my garden will look like a plastic recycling depot.....
I will then have a nearly full recycling bin which won't be emptied for 2 weeks.....
		
Click to expand...

same here, Highland council insist the bins are out by 7am, but never collected before 9PM

the other houses up the lane put theirs out at night, but if its windy they just blow over and ends up all over the place, though luckily for us the prevailing wind blows it back in their gardens


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			same here, Highland council insist the bins are out by 7am, but never collected before 9PM

the other houses up the lane put theirs out at night, but if its windy they just blow over and ends up all over the place, though luckily for us the prevailing wind blows it back in their gardens
		
Click to expand...

It grinds my gears..
The bins are too top heavy. Even full it doesn't take much to topple them...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 7, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Most of it is comedy gold from the same punters. Keeps me entertained in boring meetings. Some utter rollox spouted on it.
		
Click to expand...

Supposedly grown men, yet the level of debate would shame a bunch of 12 year olds.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2019)

Feeling less than up for it today (problems sleeping recently catching up with me) and every task a struggle. Wanting it to be home time and the clock stubbornly refusing to budge. I swear it should be 12.30 and lunchtime by now


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Feeling less than up for it today (problems sleeping recently catching up with me) and every task a struggle. Wanting it to be home time and the clock stubbornly refusing to budge. I swear it should be 12.30 and lunchtime by now
		
Click to expand...

It is lunchtime - somewhere in Europe!!!
Didn't help did it ðŸ˜©


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 7, 2019)

Not quite in the importance as some on here but:-

Karaoke Builder not saving my changes again and again and again etc etc etc. It's driving me insane (at work).


----------



## Slab (Mar 7, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			It is lunchtime - somewhere in Europe!!!
Didn't help did it ðŸ˜©
		
Click to expand...

Its well past lunchtime and creeping towards home time for some


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 7, 2019)

when you take the trouble to reply to someones post and ask a question and get ignored, then the OP replies to every other post but yours, i guess i could be on more ignore buttons than i though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2019)

Slab said:



			Its well past lunchtime and creeping towards home time for some 

Click to expand...

Didn't need to read that


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 7, 2019)

Just cancelled my car insurance with Churchill and they are charging a mid-term cancellation fee of Â£53:76.
It seems a ridiculously large admin fee.
Is there anyone in the insurance industry who can explain the justification for such a fee.
I probably expected Â£20-30 fee to cover costs. But not Â£54.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2019)

Got on the 17:41 out of Euston hoping to do a quick bit of shopping in Watford before I went home.

It's now 18:35, I'm still on that train, sat motionless about 200 yards outside of Euston Station. Power has been cut to the whole line so they can't even go back to let us off. This my life now - on this train. Forever.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Got on the 17:41 out of Euston hoping to do a quick bit of shopping in Watford before I went home.

It's now 18:35, I'm still on that train, sat motionless about 200 yards outside of Euston Station. Power has been cut to the whole line so they can't even go back to let us off. This my life now - on this train. Forever.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever watched Seoul Station?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Have you ever watched Seoul Station? 

Click to expand...

No.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

Well you got a few hours to kill ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Well you got a few hours to kill ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

I also just got a text to say I've used 80% of my data lol.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I also just got a text to say I've used 80% of my data lol.
		
Click to expand...

This is a real fail of a day


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			This is a real fail of a day
		
Click to expand...


----------



## woofers (Mar 7, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Just cancelled my car insurance with Churchill and they are charging a mid-term cancellation fee of Â£53:76.
It seems a ridiculously large admin fee.
Is there anyone in the insurance industry who can explain the justification for such a fee.
I probably expected Â£20-30 fee to cover costs. But not Â£54.
		
Click to expand...

My daughter changed the address on her car insurance on-line. Charged Â£21, comprising Â£2 increase in policy and Â£19 admin fee - what admin ? She did it on-line !


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Feeling less than up for it today (problems sleeping recently catching up with me) and every task a struggle. Wanting it to be home time and the clock stubbornly refusing to budge. I swear it should be 12.30 and lunchtime by now
		
Click to expand...

My lunch has always been eaten way before 12:30. I'm usually starving by the time I get home at 6:30 pm


----------



## Wolf (Mar 7, 2019)

woofers said:



			My daughter changed the address on her car insurance on-line. Charged Â£21, comprising Â£2 increase in policy and Â£19 admin fee - what admin ? She did it on-line !
		
Click to expand...

We had this when we moved Kent to Lincolnshire, changed my insurance and my other half's, mine went down by Â£7 a month and hers by Â£4, yet we both had to pay a Â£25 admit fee each for the pleasure of changing our own details online


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Got on the 17:41 out of Euston hoping to do a quick bit of shopping in Watford before I went home.

It's now 18:35, I'm still on that train, sat motionless about 200 yards outside of Euston Station. Power has been cut to the whole line so they can't even go back to let us off. This my life now - on this train. Forever.
		
Click to expand...

Well I managed to fashion a sort of pillow out of my bag, and used my coat as a blanket, managed to get 3 maybe 4 hours of sleep. I'm now walking up and down the carriages seeing if anyone has any food they'd be willing to trade.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well I managed to fashion a sort of pillow out of my bag, and used my coat as a blanket, managed to get 3 maybe 4 hours of sleep. I'm now walking up and down the carriages seeing if anyone has any food they'd be willing to trade.
		
Click to expand...

If you are only 200yds from the station and power is off why can they not allow you to get off the train and walk back along the line back to the station? If it is done in an orderly fashion then it would be safe to do.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you are only 200yds from the station and power is off why can they not allow you to get off the train and walk back along the line back to the station? If it is done in an orderly fashion then it would be safe to do.
		
Click to expand...

You know I was joking right? I'm not still on the train the next morning lol. It actually moved off at about 18:50, so I was stuck on it for an hour and ten minutes before it moved. 

But yeah, it was really annoying being that near to the station but seemingly they didn't entertain any thoughts of trying to get us off the train. I think maybe if it had gone on for more hours they might have. I have seen that once before where a train broke down between stops and they had no other choice.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You know I was joking right? I'm not still on the train the next morning lol. It actually moved off at about 18:50, so I was stuck on it for an hour and ten minutes before it moved. 

But yeah, it was really annoying being that near to the station but seemingly they didn't entertain any thoughts of trying to get us off the train. I think maybe if it had gone on for more hours they might have. I have seen that once before where a train broke down between stops and they had no other choice.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I believe EVERY word you ever type, your avatar looks so honest. I'm hurt now, I've been tricked and may never trust anyone on this forum ever again .

Cheeky beggar


----------



## Slab (Mar 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hey, I believe EVERY word you ever type, your avatar looks so honest. I'm hurt now, I've been tricked and may never trust anyone on this forum ever again .

Cheeky beggar 

Click to expand...

I need to move $120,000,000 from my account here to the UK, I'll give you 10% if you let me transfer it to your account temporarily? I just need your account details


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2019)

Slab said:



			I need to move $120,000,000 from my account here to the UK, I'll give you 10% if you let me transfer it to your account temporarily? I just need your account details 

Click to expand...

PM sent with details . 

Great bunch on this forum


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hey, I believe EVERY word you ever type, your avatar looks so honest. I'm hurt now, I've been tricked and may never trust anyone on this forum ever again .

Cheeky beggar 

Click to expand...

Sadly its the modern social media involved world we live in. Everyone has to be the sensationalistic poster who first finds or comments on the Worlds latest greatest terror or event.
Gone are the days when a simple fuse blew in the kettle, now the whole kitchen blows up and they're very lucky not to have been there when it happened. Very tiresome


----------



## cookelad (Mar 8, 2019)

"Am"


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 8, 2019)

Football referees/linesmen that are so anal with making sure that the position of the ball is correct at corner kicks. But let blatant shirt pulling, diving etc go unpunished. Football is becoming a farce at the top level.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You know I was joking right? I'm not still on the train the next morning lol. It actually moved off at about 18:50, so I was stuck on it for an hour and ten minutes before it moved. 

But yeah, it was really annoying being that near to the station but seemingly they didn't entertain any thoughts of trying to get us off the train. I think maybe if it had gone on for more hours they might have. I have seen that once before where a train broke down between stops and they had no other choice.
		
Click to expand...

Overground companies are a law until themselves , we would have had you de trained and back on the pLatform within the hour ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

Seb Carmichael Brown.

Even his name is annoying.


----------



## Slime (Mar 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Seb Carmichael Brown.

*Even his name is annoying.*

Click to expand...

Is it as annoying as this name ................................................. Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson?


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2019)

Mrs Dando â€œneedingâ€ my car tomorrow for the built in sat nav when thereâ€™s a perfectly good one in the kitchen drawer or she could use her iPhone!
Itâ€™s buggered up my plans to go to the caravan and get away from everything for the night


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 10, 2019)

Dando said:



			Mrs Dando â€œneedingâ€ my car tomorrow for the built in sat nav when thereâ€™s a perfectly good one in the kitchen drawer or she could use her iPhone!
Itâ€™s buggered up my plans to go to the caravan and get away from everything for the night
		
Click to expand...

do you not know the way to your caravan without your in car sat nav


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2019)

Having to do a slalom through the estate to avoid the bins left out. Does no-one look out their windows and see the wind? Loads of crap now blowing its way around the streets. Bin men don't come until at least 8.00am tomorrow so why the rush to get the bin out


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 11, 2019)

The use of the word "bomb" when describing anything weather related. Is this what society has come to when even the genial discussion topic of the weather is being sexed up and sensationalised. 

This isn't the Brexit I voted for...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 12, 2019)

Don't forget, the Daily Express told us six months ago it was going to be one of the worst winters in living memory.   Then again, they said that in 2017, 2016, 2015 etc etc.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 12, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Don't forget, the Daily Express told us six months ago it was going to be one of the worst winters in living memory.   Then again, they said that in 2017, 2016, 2015 etc etc.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 12, 2019)

Conor McGregor being an imbecile again. Wish he'd just get back to fighting regularly - I miss 2015.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2019)

The overhype of the Players especially from Sky

Itâ€™s just at a tour event thatâ€™s enhanced because of one par 3 

Itâ€™s not and never will be the 5th major -


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The overhype of the Players especially from Sky

Itâ€™s just at a tour event thatâ€™s enhanced because of one par 3

Itâ€™s not and never will be the 5th major -
		
Click to expand...

Because you say so? Lots of people enjoy it more than the PGA, an actual major.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 12, 2019)

Nah, I'm with Phil. The overhype of the Players is so gross. In the US they were showing people arriving to practice at TPC Sawgrass while the competition was still happening at Bay Hill. Who cares that Phil Mickelson has just turned up at the course they're playing next week?! The Players is a good tournament don't get me wrong, I like watching the drama on 17 and the year Rickie clutched up and put on a clinic in the closing holes was one of my favourite finishes to a tournament ever, but the hype they're trying to build for the tournament is so false and feels so forced. No-one cares about The Players as much as the PGA Tour want them to.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Because you say so? Lots of people enjoy it more than the PGA, an actual major.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not a major - thats a fact and itâ€™s also my opinion it never will be 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....rs-championship-tpc-sawgrass-fifth-major-golf

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/synd...ship-will-never-be-golfs-fifth-major.amp.html


----------



## bobmac (Mar 12, 2019)

The fact that Ch4 is only showing one F1 GP live this year, the British GP and that will probably go next year too.
AND but not surprisingly........Jenson Button has joined the sky team for some races.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2019)

I like the Players and to think the course is the sum of one par three is a very blinkered view. It shouldn't be a major and I don't think there's a strong enough argument to add any event as a fifth major or drop any of those we already have and I don't need random google searches to tell me it's not a major. However, ask any of the players and most will say they really look forward to the players and it is one of the PGA events they'd really like to win. I don't blame Sky for bigging it up either. Its a big week on the PGA schedule and a place everyone has become familiar with over the years of coverage. As they bothered to go out and do a deal to show live golf on TV why shouldn't they promote and broadcast how they see fit.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2019)

e-ticket delivery charges. How on earth does it cost you Â£1.65 to pop me an email with my PDF tickets attached?? Robbing charlatans.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2019)

I won't see much of The Players, as I am off to China on Saturday. I might watch a bit on Friday night though.
Apparently they have commissioned a theme tune for it. Got to hear that. Could be the best thing about it.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 12, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I won't see much of The Players, as I am off to China on Saturday. I might watch a bit on Friday night though.
Apparently they have commissioned a theme tune for it. Got to hear that. Could be the best thing about it.
		
Click to expand...

Do they write you a new tune every time you go to China?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2019)

The Cheltenham Festival.
Takes over radio 5 with boring horse racing commentary and back in 1991 I got kicked out of my digs when the festival was on ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The overhype of the Players especially from Sky

Itâ€™s just at a tour event thatâ€™s enhanced because of one par 3

Itâ€™s not and never will be the 5th major -
		
Click to expand...

Strange that on the GM facebook page they have "time for the unofficial 5th major" and yet no flaming of that compared to Sky's somehow OTT promotion and coverage


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The Cheltenham Festival.
Takes over radio 5 with boring horse racing commentary and back in 1991 I got kicked out of my digs when the festival was on ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Wait until June when it's two weeks, not four days, of bloody Wimbledon. 

Anyway it's about time there's something worth listening to on 5 Live.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Do they write you a new tune every time you go to China?
		
Click to expand...

No, I just use the A Team music.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Wait until June when it's two weeks, not four days, of bloody Wimbledon.

Anyway it's about time there's something worth listening to on 5 Live.
		
Click to expand...

At least tennis is a proper sport ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤­ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			At least tennis is a proper sport ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤­ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Boring on TV; ridiculously boring on the radio. Commentators understandably  struggle to keep pace.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 12, 2019)

Northern golf youtubers trying to not sound Northern.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2019)

Qwerty said:



			Northern golf youtubers trying to not sound Northern.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's just so that normal people can understand them?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Power cuts. Again. Been over 2 1/2 hours so far.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 12, 2019)

Can I have 2?

peope filing up with fuel at the filling station whilst on their phone, happened today and both cashiers announced over the loud speakers 'please come off the phone' but to no avail.

rubber necking at accident spots, two HGV and 2 car accident, all on the side with Police in attendance and everyone had to slow to a crawl to have a look, FFS, I want to get home


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 12, 2019)

Qwerty said:



			Northern golf youtubers trying to not sound Northern.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed
A broad Geordie accent is like a good opera.
You might not understand it, but you know it's good.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

full_throttle said:



			Can I have 2?

peope filing up with fuel at the filling station whilst on their phone, happened today and both cashiers announced over the loud speakers 'please come off the phone' but to no avail.
		
Click to expand...

Yet now they have brought out payment apps for fuel , pay from the comfort of your car.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Yet now they have brought out payment apps for fuel , pay from the comfort of your car.
		
Click to expand...

Tesco say that these apps can only be used to pay for up to Â£30 of fuel...


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Tesco say that these apps can only be used to pay for up to Â£30 of fuel...
		
Click to expand...

How completely useful ðŸ˜‚

Annoying enough when Apple Pay is limited to Â£30

My mate got me to take his car to Costco the other day for tyre repair as Iâ€™m a member 

He said can you stick Â£30 in the tank.. gave me his card and said make sure you stick to below Â£30 as I donâ€™t know the pin 

Â£29.95 lol was pleased with my efforts


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 13, 2019)

Taking a week off work to play some golf and having enough wind to provide the eastern seaboard of the US with electricity for the next 10 years.   Anyone seen my tee shot?  If started off in the middle of the fairway and ended up about four miles to the right.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Taking a week off work to play some golf and having enough wind to provide the eastern seaboard of the US with electricity for the next 10 years.   Anyone seen my tee shot?  If started off in the middle of the fairway and ended up about four miles to the right.
		
Click to expand...

We played Monday. The course was laid out as such that most of the holes go up and down , the wind was either pushing your ball right to left or left to right (only about 4 had the wind directly behind or in your face) the holes where you had it blowing left to right were blooming hard and the right to left kept the ball much straighter against my fade ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2019)

Having outside broadcasts at Westminster when they are not actually needed. The BBC are there this morning and the 2 presenters are sat there looking cold and having to talk over some buffoon shouting out pro / anti Brexit comments. It happens all the time and is unnecessary.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having outside broadcasts at Westminster when they are not actually needed. The BBC are there this morning and the 2 presenters are sat there looking cold and having to talk over some buffoon shouting out pro / anti Brexit comments. It happens all the time and is unnecessary.
		
Click to expand...

Most UK news OB are unnecessary.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 13, 2019)

HS2 works...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Most UK news OB are unnecessary.
		
Click to expand...

And, I would imagine, costly as the crew will presumably be on OB rates.

In any event I can't see that it adds anything to the coverage.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 13, 2019)

People who park on or within 25m of a junction. It's happening more and more (actually, people's consideration for others when parking in general seems to be on the decline) and it's making access/exit from my street more and more difficult as the junction is also right on a set of traffic lights. 

Absolute knobwombles (and that goes for anyone who thinks it's okay to park at a roadside where there is already a knobhead parked at the roadside directly opposite, making the road (a busy road at that) essentially a single lane/passing point). Did I already say knobwombles?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 13, 2019)

People who stand around aimlessly whilst their playing partners mark their balls under winter rules, walk to their trolleys, clean the ball, walk back, replace it, check their yardage, walk back to their trolley, get a club, take two practice swings and then hit.    AND THEN WALK FIVE YARDS FORWARD TO THEIR OWN BALL AND DO THE BLOODY SAME!!

Every sodding hole this morning - same routine.     You should be allowed to hunt these people with guns.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who stand around aimlessly whilst their playing partners mark their balls under winter rules, walk to their trolleys, clean the ball, walk back, replace it, check their yardage, walk back to their trolley, get a club, take two practice swings and then hit.    AND THEN WALK FIVE YARDS FORWARD TO THEIR OWN BALL AND DO THE BLOODY SAME!!

Every sodding hole this morning - same routine.     You should be allowed to hunt these people with guns.
		
Click to expand...

Have words in their shell like. You've never been backward about coming forward and this is your chance to educate them


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 13, 2019)

I tried that - got the immortal "well we were only four hours" reply.  For a three ball.  And they were two holes behind the group in front.     They will be hunted down like the dogs they are.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I tried that - got the immortal "well we were only four hours" reply.  For a three ball.  And they were two holes behind the group in front.     They will be hunted down like the dogs they are.
		
Click to expand...

You should string them on stakes like the Christians in roman times and have them line the driveway into your club


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 13, 2019)

NAIL THEM UP.  NAIL SOME SENSE INTO THEM.

I've been here five years, they only hung me the right way up yesterday.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2019)

Parcel force tracking - just why do they bother.
The Mrs has a parcel coming, checked the tracking and the last update was nearly 30 hours ago - sorted at hub and in the way to delivery depot.
It's just been delivered....
What a waste of space....


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2019)

My amazon delivery was due to arrive by 9pm last night. 
At 10 I went to bed after getting an email saying it will be delivered any time before 17th March! 
Iâ€™m not even sure it said 2019


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 13, 2019)

British Gas engineers punctuality - NOT


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			NAIL THEM UP.  NAIL SOME SENSE INTO THEM.

I've been here five years, they only hung me the right way up yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Actually all the way down the right of your first to the dog leg would look good and act as a final reminder


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2019)

The guy who has no idea how to hold a pencil in the teeofftimes ads on Sky.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

Idiots that leave bins out that were emptied on Monday so they blow down the street and either crash into cars causing damage (as happened to next door) or simply become mobile obstacles in strong winds. Don't people look at the weather and see reports of strong winds and think "my bin isn't very heavy now, will it be ok" Some real lazy sods that haven't even claimed it back from where the bin men leave them


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2019)

Pick up the new motorbike Saturday afternoon; weather forecast says peeing down and 45mph winds...


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Pick up the new motorbike Saturday afternoon; weather forecast says peeing down and 45mph winds... 

Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve played golf in worse mate


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			Youâ€™ve played golf in worse mate
		
Click to expand...

The golf is slightly less expensive if I slip over.  I can live with the South African oaf giving me my ball back over dinner, having to make an at fault claim would bring tears to my eyes with the size of the excess.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 13, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			British Gas engineers punctuality - NOT
		
Click to expand...

Was it a Subcontractor or an actual BG engineer and Blue van that turned up?

BG have increased their subcontract labour and decreased their own direct labour to 80/20. 

Yet customers are still stumping up top dollar for installations.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 13, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			The guy who has no idea how to hold a pencil in the teeofftimes ads on Sky.
		
Click to expand...

I have been irritated by this too. Also, the other advert where the putt goes into the hole. Nobodies putting stroke should have a follow through that is that long.


----------



## Slab (Mar 14, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who stand around aimlessly *whilst their playing partners mark their balls under winter rules, walk to their trolleys, clean the ball, walk back, replace it, check their yardage, walk back to their trolley, get a club, take two practice swings and then hit.*    AND THEN WALK FIVE YARDS FORWARD TO THEIR OWN BALL AND DO THE BLOODY SAME!!

Every sodding hole this morning - same routine.     You should be allowed to hunt these people with guns.
		
Click to expand...

You know you'd save time (and a trip back to the trolley) if you just get the yardage when you're marking/picked up the ball and it means you can clean ball _and _bring the correct club back at the same time  

While we're young eh!


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2019)

The Queensferry Crossing. The SNP's Â£4Bn white eleph..., I mean gift, to the people of Scotland. Poorly thought out, poorly executed and causing more problems on a daily basis than the old bridge ever could, even if it tried _really_ hard. 

Sure, it looks pretty. But then so does Ivanka Trump...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2019)

Golf lesson booked for today and looked outside the window at the trees blowing sideways and the rain lashing down


----------



## Slab (Mar 14, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			The Queensferry Crossing. The SNP's Â£4Bn white eleph..., I mean gift, to the people of Scotland. Poorly thought out, poorly executed and causing more problems on a daily basis than the old bridge ever could, even if it tried _really_ hard.

Sure, it looks pretty. But then so does Ivanka Trump...
		
Click to expand...

Shame, I was looking forward to using it one day (the Bridge not Ivanka!)


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2019)

cricked my neck on Monday night, still can't move my head, already had to cancel one game and a ping fitting, maybe no golf this weekend as well


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2019)

Slab said:



			Shame, I was looking forward to using it one day (the Bridge not Ivanka!)
		
Click to expand...

Just avoid it at peak times and you will be fine. So avoid 0600 to 0900 and 1530 to 1730.

Journey that takes 35 minutes on a clear run took nearly 1.5 hours this morning.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

The weekend forecast. I wanna play golf dammit!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Just avoid it at peak times and you will be fine. So avoid 0600 to 0900 and 1530 to 1730.

Journey that takes 35 minutes on a clear run took nearly 1.5 hours this morning.
		
Click to expand...

North or Southbound?
I tried to get to Dalgety Bay one morning, I noticed loads of people in the northbound queue were using the slip road for the  exit before the bridge,  going straight over the roundabout and back into the queue half a mile ahead. Essentially it means the people staying in the queue don't go anywhere due to these selfish twunts. I thought they may have designed it better to avoid this.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The weekend forecast. I wanna play golf dammit!
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, this is my fault. I bought a solar powered garden water feature last week


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2019)

Having to cancel a lesson this morning due to the wind.
Experienced driver developed a phobia of dual carriageways and motorways a few years back - gets the shakes!
Did D/C's a couple of weeks ago
Due to do motorways today.
Driving rain and 40+ mph winds not really conducive to building confidence......
Bah!


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			North or Southbound?
I tried to get to Dalgety Bay one morning, I noticed loads of people in the northbound queue were using the slip road for the  exit before the bridge,  going straight over the roundabout and back into the queue half a mile ahead. Essentially it means the people staying in the queue don't go anywhere due to these selfish twunts. I thought they may have designed it better to avoid this.
		
Click to expand...

Southbound is bad in the morning meaning Northbound is bad in the afternoon.
The issue of sliproad abusers is compounded by the fact that some Traffic Management idiot decided that the traffic lights at the roundabout give priority to these chunts. Making it even worse for people coming from places other then the sliproad.
I got to the queue at the lights at 0630 this morning (250 yards from the sliproad on to the bridge) I got on to the bridge at 0705... its stupidity beyond belief.

I should add that they had every opportunity to get the infrastructure right for the approaches but decided against it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Having to cancel a lesson this morning due to the wind.
Experienced driver developed a phobia of dual carriageways and motorways a few years back - gets the shakes!
Did D/C's a couple of weeks ago
Due to do motorways today.
Driving rain and 40+ mph winds not really conducive to building confidence......
Bah!
		
Click to expand...

Nar
Get them out
If they can drive in this, they can drive in anything.

Youâ€™re just a big softie really ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nar
Get them out
If they can drive in this, they can drive in anything.

Youâ€™re just a big softie really ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

When I say shakes I mean full on can't hold a glass of water shakes!!
Today would kill her.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2019)

Found out next door got burgled last night. Itâ€™s irritating because it was raining.. If wasnâ€™t my Cctv would have a clear imagine of the guys getting into his car.. itâ€™s a bit blurred


----------



## Rooter (Mar 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The weekend forecast. I wanna play golf dammit!
		
Click to expand...

I've got Reading half marathon to run in it on Sunday! at least the forecast is slightly better for sunday...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Course closed after a 7 am inspection found it was too wet, next inspection is Friday 7 am. Why no mid day inspection  , the course has since dried out and IMO is playable, considering we're on temp tees, temp greens using mats, and no trolleys of any kind allowed.


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Apologies, this is my fault. I bought a solar powered garden water feature last week
		
Click to expand...

Did you consider a wind powered one? ðŸ˜


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2019)

IainP said:



			Did you consider a wind powered one? ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

If he had, some of the denizens of this forum could power his house, his neighbours and the entire Lincoln coast for a year.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 15, 2019)

Rooter said:



			I've got Reading half marathon to run in it on Sunday! at least the forecast is slightly better for sunday...
		
Click to expand...

Good luck mate - hopefully the weather will turn out alright for you!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 15, 2019)

[QUOTE="Dan2501, post: 1970054, member: 19678" don't get me wrong, I like watching the drama on 17 *and the year Rickie clutched up and put on a clinic* in the closing holes .[/QUOTE]

Sorry to be a nuisance, and late, but what does this mean?


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 15, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I tried that - got the immortal "well we were only four hours" reply.  For a three ball.  And they were two holes behind the group in front.     T*hey will be hunted down like the dogs they ar*e.
		
Click to expand...

No use just "hunting" them.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2019)

Keegan Bradley. Why is he hunched over and reaching for the ball like a decrepit old man?? He looks ridiculous. How has he never had a decent coach teach him anything about posture?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2019)

Totally meaningless post, as I can't cancel what I was going to write.


----------



## Piece (Mar 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Keegan Bradley. Why is he hunched over and reaching for the ball like a decrepit old man?? He looks ridiculous. How has he never had a decent coach teach him anything about posture? 

Click to expand...

I thought that. Hands are so low, his lie angle must be double figures!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2019)

Piece said:



			I thought that. Hands are so low, his lie angle must be double figures!
		
Click to expand...

Either that or he uses junior clubs.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Either that or he uses junior clubs. 

Click to expand...

Which just proves that it doesn't have to look right to work. 
Current earnings
$23,354,887


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Which just proves that it doesn't have to look right to work.
Current earnings
$23,354,887
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know that he's good at golf, I wasn't aware. 

As a spectator I only care what it looks like, and he looks ridiculous.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Thanks for letting me know that he's good at golf, I wasn't aware. 

As a spectator I only care what it looks like, and he looks ridiculous. 

Click to expand...

What I meant was aimed at anyone, not just you........
If you film your swing and something doesn't look right, you may not need to change it and KB is a perfect example.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2019)

bobmac said:



			What I meant was aimed at anyone, not just you........
If you film your swing and something doesn't look right, you may not need to change it and KB is a perfect example.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I totally agree, whatever works works and there many ways to skin a cat, I've always subscribed to that. 

But he still looks ridiculous.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 15, 2019)

My BinL always takes the p out of me and my swing but he still can't beat me.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Thanks for letting me know that he's good at golf, I wasn't aware. 

As a spectator I only care what it looks like, and he looks ridiculous. 

Click to expand...

It's not how, it's how many, and his scores are much lower than ours will ever be.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			It's not how, it's how many, and his scores are much lower than ours will ever be.
		
Click to expand...

Where did I say how a swing looks has any impact on how effective it is? I'm just saying his swing looks stupid. That's it, the be all and end all. Evidently it works, he is a PGA Tour Pro.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2019)

My range is getting top tracer

Should be a good thing but when my other one got it the range became super busy and full of idiots trying to smash the granny out the ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			My range is getting top tracer

Should be a good thing but when my other one got it the range became super busy and full of idiots trying to smash the granny out the ball
		
Click to expand...

The range where I had my lesson yesterday now has it in all the bays. I've been avoiding it for just the reason you mention. Mind you, given how much the wind was affecting shots yesterday, it was a useful aid for the pro and I to look at some numbers (although I'd have preferred his GC quad had it not been on the blink). It was nice and quiet on a Thursday afternoon but imagine after 5.00 most nights it gets rammed. Would like to use it more often again so may give it a go and see but on the plus side I can practice in daylight until 6.00 now so the club seems a better option. I understand why they've put Toptracer in and good for business but it's going to turn what was a decent place to practice into a loud playground


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I totally agree, whatever works works and there many ways to skin a cat, I've always subscribed to that.

But he still looks ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

And yet you like Bryson, for similar reasons?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The range where I had my lesson yesterday now has it in all the bays. I've been avoiding it for just the reason you mention. Mind you, given how much the wind was affecting shots yesterday, it was a useful aid for the pro and I to look at some numbers (although I'd have preferred his GC quad had it not been on the blink). It was nice and quiet on a Thursday afternoon but imagine after 5.00 most nights it gets rammed. Would like to use it more often again so may give it a go and see but on the plus side I can practice in daylight until 6.00 now so the club seems a better option. I understand why they've put Toptracer in and good for business but it's going to turn what was a decent place to practice into a loud playground
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s all the time tho! At 2pm on way home from work itâ€™s rammed 


However maybe this one getting it aswell wil spread the players out


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2019)

My range has gone contactless
Need to find another outlet for the dozens of pound coins I get given every week


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2019)

The cloak of invisibility which enveloped my car as I reversed out of the club car park earlier. Loads of teens from the local public school turned up in cars driven by parents who couldn't give a flying fig about anyone but themselves and getting parked. Mad at myself for not doing the same and just sitting in my car whilst they tried to snake around me!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The cloak of invisibility which enveloped my car as I reversed out of the club car park earlier. Loads of teens from the local public school turned up in cars driven by parents who couldn't give a flying fig about anyone but themselves and getting parked. Mad at myself for not doing the same and just sitting in my car whilst they tried to snake around me!
		
Click to expand...

Oi!!
Give it back!
That's mine!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Oi!!
Give it back!
That's mine!

Click to expand...

Bet she can't find it lol


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Where did I say how a swing looks has any impact on how effective it is? I'm just saying his swing looks stupid. That's it, the be all and end all. Evidently it works, he is a PGA Tour Pro.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Only a woman would arrive home, unlock a suitcase, empty it, and then scramble the combination, while leaving the suitcase unlocked. I have now packed for China, shut the case, and am stuffed, as I thought the combination would be what it was left at. She has gone away for the weekend.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2019)

I have no issue with the Irish celebrating their National Day in any way they choose.....
But it's tomorrow
Not today.
Why, when I walk into the supermarket to do the weekly shop, are they playing Irish "diddly-dee" music..?
It's not St Paddy's until tomorrow..play it as much as you like tomorrow.
Staff dressed in green and as leprechauns.....
ITS NOT ST PATRICK'S DAY UNTIL TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I have no issue with the Irish celebrating their National Day in any way they choose.....
But it's tomorrow
Not today.
Why, when I walk into the supermarket to do the weekly shop, are they playing Irish "diddly-dee" music..?
It's not St Paddy's until tomorrow..play it as much as you like tomorrow.
Staff dressed in green and as leprechauns.....
ITS NOT ST PATRICK'S DAY UNTIL TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

They must have known you were coming.
Never mind, it'll soon be Christmas


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 16, 2019)

bobmac said:



			They must have known you were coming.
Never mind, it'll soon be Christmas 

Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve got Mothers Day, Fathers Day, Easter, Halloweâ€™en and Bonfire night before then ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Keegan Bradley. Why is he hunched over and reaching for the ball like a decrepit old man?? He looks ridiculous. How has he never had a decent coach teach him anything about posture? 

Click to expand...

That's the thing though a decent coach wouldn't even try to change his posture, they'd be more focused on his impact position and creating ways to improve what he has not reinvent the wheel with his swing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			That's the thing though a decent coach wouldn't even try to change his posture, they'd be more focused on his impact position and creating ways to improve what he has not reinvent the wheel with his swing.
		
Click to expand...

Same with our tommy!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Same with our tommy!
		
Click to expand...

No surprise he went back to his original Coach that knew his swing and got it more natural, he has a cut off follow through but a good impact position its all that matters


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 16, 2019)

Had a packed day today, cup semi final then a quick Lewis Hamilton job to the course for a Texas scramble at 1.30. Both cancelled due to the snow we had last night ðŸ˜¡
My only hope is the course stays open so I can still get a game this afternoon.
In the meantime my Xbox is getting quite a battering ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chellie (Mar 16, 2019)

Pishing down here again so no golf for me this afternoon as course closed. Tomorrow could be doubtful as well. We've had near biblical amounts at times. It's nearly two weeks since I've played now.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 16, 2019)

tooth abcess ,nuff said


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 16, 2019)

Giving yourself a pat on the back about how clever you are with answering Pointless questions and then you get to the final and realise that you are watching a two year old repeat that you must have watched before.
At least some part of my memory is not fading.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 16, 2019)

We were having a Captain's Drive-in today but due to the Captain being a LUFC season ticket holder & the shocking weather forecast, it's been postponed till next Sat....  could this only happen in Leeds?? & it's not even a big footballing area, really...  more rugby & cricket.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 16, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Giving yourself a pat on the back about how clever you are with answering Pointless questions and then you get to the final and realise that you are watching a two year old repeat that you must have watched before.
At least some part of my memory is not fading.

Click to expand...

Don't you remember promising to send me a Â£100.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 16, 2019)

On-line newspapers using the phrase "sent social media into a frenzy"  -   so a handful of people disagreed with something.  So bloody what.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I have no issue with the Irish celebrating their National Day in any way they choose.....
But it's tomorrow
Not today.
Why, when I walk into the supermarket to do the weekly shop, are they playing Irish "diddly-dee" music..?
It's not St Paddy's until tomorrow..play it as much as you like tomorrow.
Staff dressed in green and as leprechauns.....
ITS NOT ST PATRICK'S DAY UNTIL TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

We seem to celebrate every Saints day - unless it is St George. If you even think about flying the cross you are accused of being racistðŸ˜¤


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2019)

This flipping wind! Weather-wise that is...although 

I think most of my shots at the range ended up over the left side fence!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2019)

I'll add another - Johnny Sexton. He always irritates and think he's overrated and a whiner. For once I want him to play well and he's playing like a right twonk!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

Rangers letting me down on an accumulator, would have been a nice easy Â£800 in the bank..


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2019)

Stupid wind ruining golf.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 16, 2019)

And the semi final has been rearranged for when I'm playing in my clubs pairs knockout with a mate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2019)

2blue said:



			We were having a Captain's Drive-in today but due to the Captain being a LUFC season ticket holder & the shocking weather forecast, it's been postponed till next Sat....  could this only happen in Leeds?? & it's not even a big footballing area, really...  more rugby & cricket.
		
Click to expand...

That worked well for the incoming captain then


----------



## bobmac (Mar 16, 2019)

BBC1. Saturday night. Prime time. 7.30-10.00
Football with Wolverhampton Wanderers


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 16, 2019)

bobmac said:



			BBC1. Saturday night. Prime time. 7.30-10.00
Football with Wolverhampton Wanderers


Click to expand...

I expect you will see as much acting and fake injuries as you would in the normal Saturday night fare of the Holby casualty department Bob


----------



## Dando (Mar 17, 2019)

Despite telling mrs dando 4 weeks ago when her massage voucher expired, itâ€™s my fault it runs out next week and she hasnâ€™t used it


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 17, 2019)

Having the wind drop below gale force for the first time in a week, getting out on the course and having my back seize up after three holes because I slept awkwardly.

Not that the wind was crazy yesterday but the medal was apparently interrupted by a girl called Dorothy walking down the 18th fairway wondering why she was no longer in Kansas.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Dando said:



			Despite telling mrs dando 4 weeks ago when her massage voucher expired, itâ€™s my fault it runs out next week and she hasnâ€™t used it
		
Click to expand...

She'll be getting desperate Dan,  i'll get my coat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2019)

A playing partner copping the hump with 11 points after 9 holes and storming off.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 17, 2019)

People calling the players the 5th major. Itâ€™s not. There are 4 majors and this is not one. You may as well say the europa league is #2nd champions league   Itâ€™s not


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

A tyre blowout on the way home.

Only savi g grace being the ipad is charged and I'm in a decent network area!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			People calling the players the 5th major. Itâ€™s not. There are 4 majors and this is not one. You may as well say the europa league is #2nd champions league   Itâ€™s not
		
Click to expand...

And the "Island Green" isn't......


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			A tyre blowout on the way home.

Only savi g grace being the ipad is charged and I'm in a decent network area!
		
Click to expand...

Hope all worked out Dave and if the girls were with you they are ok


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Hope all worked out Dave and if the girls were with you they are ok
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately just me. 

Wasn't as bad as I've heard them described tbh. Just waiting on RAC.


----------



## woofers (Mar 17, 2019)

Jhonattan Vegas - the name, the spelling, the mannerisms.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Fortunately just me.

Wasn't as bad as I've heard them described tbh. Just waiting on RAC.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you were one your own and you know what I mean. Take care buddy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			And the "Island Green" isn't......
		
Click to expand...

True but think of the delays (and fun) if they then had to get into a dinghy and the caddy had to row to the 18th tee


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			True but think of the delays (and fun) if they then had to get into a dinghy and the caddy had to row to the 18th tee
		
Click to expand...

At least then they'd be accurate in calling it an island..


----------



## Slab (Mar 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			At least then they'd be accurate in calling it an island..
		
Click to expand...

How's that tunnel working out over there?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2019)

Get them to parachute in....
Or have a series of trampolines in the water then you could bounce your ball over as well as yourself...
Or an old Sea Dog with a row boat charging tuppence per person per trip


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Get them to parachute in....
Or have a series of trampolines in the water then you could bounce your ball over as well as yourself...
Or an old Sea Dog with a row boat charging tuppence per person per trip
		
Click to expand...

Or you know, a bridge.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Or you know, a bridge.
		
Click to expand...

Just don't get the SNP involved in planning or building said bridge. 

Otherwise it will bottleneck everyone at either end, give unclear direction on how fast everyone should be going and blind you as you cross with a string of eye level lights sure fired to trigger a seizure. 

Still, it would look cool.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2019)

Neilds said:



			We seem to celebrate every Saints day - unless it is St George. If you even think about flying the cross you are accused of being racistðŸ˜¤
		
Click to expand...

It's flown in quite a few gardens around where I live 365 days a year. They'd hell up if anyone dared to question it.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2019)

bobmac said:



			BBC1. Saturday night. Prime time. 7.30-10.00
Football with Wolverhampton Wanderers


Click to expand...

But it must have been lovely viewing for an awful lot of people. LOL


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2019)

The clown who owned my car before me. Obviously did not know how to open the key fob to change the battery, forced it open and GLUED it back together. Now battery is dead. It's taken me ages to locate the correct replacement (2 types) done it all now car won't start with it. Reprogrammed, using online instructions. Now key open and closes doors but still won't start engine. Spare key now will not open and close doors but WILL start car. Scared to death to attempt a reprogram of said spare key in case it looses ability to start car. i'm now using two fobs to access car and start it. GRRRRRRRRRRRR !


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

Men having two buttons undone on their shirts in the office. I don't know if you're trying to cultivate the look of a womanising lothario, but I don't need to see your 4 chest hairs, it just looks like you slept in your clothes and didn't get dressed properly.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Men having two buttons undone on their shirts in the office. I don't know if you're trying to cultivate the look of a womanising lothario, but I don't need to see your 4 chest hairs, it just looks like you slept in your clothes and didn't get dressed properly.
		
Click to expand...

Just like your avatar


----------



## Dando (Mar 18, 2019)

a suspicious package being found in the church at Tower Hill..... the same church that's about 50 yards away from where I am sat in the office


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			a suspicious package being found in the church at Tower Hill..... the same church that's about 50 yards away from where I am sat in the office
		
Click to expand...

You left your lunchbox behind didn't you....


----------



## Dando (Mar 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			You left your lunchbox behind didn't you....

Click to expand...

apparently the suspect package was found in the KFC - true

police have confirmed it was in fact chicken - I made this up but it could also be true


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2019)

PTSD.. Go weeks and  Months absolutely fine, then one night out of the blue waking up constantly because of it and it's all can think about, of to the gym and golf it is today then to reset the brain.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2019)

Oversleeping. Alarm went off and next thing I knew another 30 minutes had gone as I'd turned it off. I hate having to rush first thing and find it sets a mood for the day. Early night or two as the body clearly screaming for rest


----------



## Slab (Mar 20, 2019)

Banks; 30 minutes in the branch to change the amount on a standing order


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 20, 2019)

Slab said:



			Banks; 30 minutes in the branch to change the amount on a standing order
		
Click to expand...

Online banking, 30 seconds online to change ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Slab (Mar 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Online banking, 30 seconds online to change ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Only if you can remember the answer to your secret password question about what she had for brekkie on the date your granny got her first pet with less than 4 legs!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 20, 2019)

Slab said:



			Only if you can remember the answer to your secret password question about what she had for brekkie on the date your granny got her first pet with less than 4 legs!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what bank your with but I use NatWest, nationwide, Barclays and Halifax . Each of these using a number to get in once set up and because of the phone I got it just uses my finger print so no remembering ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Slab (Mar 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Not sure what bank your with but I use NatWest, nationwide, Barclays and Halifax . Each of these using a number to get in once set up and because of the phone I got it just uses my finger print so no remembering ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

 I still use a cheque book!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 20, 2019)

Slab said:



 I still use a cheque book!
		
Click to expand...

have to admit I havent written a cheque for about 5 years.. everything is instant transfer to banks... got a building doing my loft soon and all the payments are via bank transfer.. so much easier

then if I get a cheque now dont even need to go the bank just take a photo of the check on one of the banking apps and its cleared in 3 days

they have developed it well for sure


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			have to admit I havent written a cheque for about 5 years.. everything is instant transfer to banks... got a building doing my loft soon and all the payments are via bank transfer.. so much easier

then if I get a cheque now dont even need to go the bank just take a photo of the check on one of the banking apps and its cleared in 3 days

they have developed it well for sure
		
Click to expand...

Speaking of cheques, I had one to pay in last week. I went out of my way to get to a bank on my way home from work, their paying in machines weren't even working so I had to go to a member of staff, who then informed me you can pay cheques in with your phone app now! Had the phone app for years, never realised you could pay in cheques with it, what a wasted journey that was, haha. At least I learned something!


----------



## Slab (Mar 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			have to admit I havent written a cheque for about 5 years.. everything is instant transfer to banks... got a building doing my loft soon and all the payments are via bank transfer.. so much easier

then if I get a cheque now dont even need to go the bank just take a photo of the check on one of the banking apps and its cleared in 3 days

they have developed it well for sure
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the guy in the bank (after I was directed to get a Q ticket to speak to someone like at the cheese counter in tesco's despite there not actually being any Q! Yup I stood in front of the 4 available staff to be told by one of them to go get a ticket from a little machine 8 steps away, however I wasn't actually trusted to operate the ticket dispensing machine myself and a member of staff had to do it for me!) and then returned to stand in the same place waiting for one of them to press a button to say they were free and tell me which of the lucky 4 staff was going to serve me) 
Anyway after greetings were exchanged he did say I could just change the standing order amount using one of their self-serve screens and took me over to demonstrate that after simply swiping my bank card I'd be able to change it there, only trouble was the card reader wouldn't read the magnetic strip on my card so he said we'd have to do it 'the old fashioned way' (you mean the way we did it 6 months ago!) So now as long as I don't mind using a screen covered in traces of other peoples poo & wee, banking in the branch is actually much faster 

The old fashioned way means using the same number off the same bank card but now i also need my passport and ID card with paperwork filled out to back it up (luckily I was prepared and had proof of ID, passport etc all of which the bank already have electronic copies of anyway after I said once before it was silly I had to keep bringing these things in every time) 
And now of course they will also need to issue me a new hole in the wall card to replace the one the card reader wouldn't read despite the fact it works fine in the ATM machine in the branch. Unfortunately though unless I wait for one to be posted the new card issued in the branch wont indicate that I'm somehow a select account holder nor will it have my name embossed on it, fine I said, I don't care what colour the card is  

So after about six signatures for changing the amount of standing order, issue of new card, destruction of old card, check of personal details confirmation etc I was given a tablet (which I thought was nice) but then found out it was to complete a survey of 'my experience' in the branch today with about 10 questions on it
After that the teller thanked me & then introduced himself as we were finishing up (like now is somehow the right time to tell me his name)

30 minutes of joy


As I said in my original irritation; Banks!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Speaking of cheques, I had one to pay in last week. I went out of my way to get to a bank on my way home from work, their paying in machines weren't even working so I had to go to a member of staff, who then informed me you can pay cheques in with your phone app now! Had the phone app for years, never realised you could pay in cheques with it, what a wasted journey that was, haha. At least I learned something!
		
Click to expand...

Every days a school day! Lol great little invention , was delighted my builder deals in cash transfers I donâ€™t fancy 45k worth of cash in the house even in drips and drabs! Plus the questions the bank gives you for asking for your own cash


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 20, 2019)

Being asked for my driving license, and when having handed it over being told "no, your driving license...the plastic card with your picture on it"
The joy of telling someone that this pink piece of paper IS a driving license


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Every days a school day! Lol great little invention , was delighted my builder deals in cash transfers I donâ€™t fancy 45k worth of cash in the house even in drips and drabs! Plus the questions the bank gives you for asking for your own cash
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that, I did two transfers to a builder last week of 12 and 17k and even though I used the NatWest card reader thingy AND replied to texts they send me they froze my account twice!â˜¹ï¸
Both times pretty easily sorted after a 10 minute wait on the phone to the fraud dept to explain I wasnâ€™t being coerced by a rogue trader!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 20, 2019)

Slab said:



			To be fair the guy in the bank (after I was directed to get a Q ticket to speak to someone like at the cheese counter in tesco's despite say they were free and tell me which of the *lucky 4 staff* was going to serve me)
		
Click to expand...


4 STAFF !!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2019)

My work laptop which seems to take about 5 minutes thinking time before performing any task these days.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 20, 2019)

You need to take away that automatic search for red polo neck shirts â€¦.. then it should speed up


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			You need to take away that automatic search for cheap red polo neck shirts â€¦.. then it should speed up   

Click to expand...

Sorted it for you


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			You need to take away that automatic search for red polo neck shirts â€¦.. then it should speed up   

Click to expand...

Do you actually think that was funny? Talk about flogging a dead horse.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 20, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Good luck with that, I did two transfers to a builder last week of 12 and 17k and even though I used the NatWest card reader thingy AND replied to texts they send me they froze my account twice!â˜¹ï¸
Both times pretty easily sorted after a 10 minute wait on the phone to the fraud dept to explain I wasnâ€™t being coerced by a rogue trader!
		
Click to expand...

My bank arenâ€™t too worried I sent it to my wife in 4 amounts no issues and then did the deposit to the builder so they got the account paid before ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Do you actually think that was funny? Talk about flogging a dead horse.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair it was quite quick and funny. The forum never forgets or will ever let you forget.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 20, 2019)

Paul Casey.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be fair it was quite quick and funny. The forum never forgets or will ever let you forget.
		
Click to expand...

It's not funny to make the same crap joke 100 times, linking by any tenuous means possible. It's poor banter.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's not funny to make the same crap joke 100 times, linking by any tenuous means possible. It's poor banter.
		
Click to expand...

Methinks Orikoru is randomly irritated.

So am I as I now canâ€™t do my annual â€œflogging a dead horseâ€ joke ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Methinks Orikoru is randomly irritated.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I did notice that it was fitting I got to say that in this topic anyway.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 21, 2019)

Feel like I've missed something here - what's the red polo neck shirt reference?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 21, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Feel like I've missed something here - what's the red polo neck shirt reference?
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, leave it Dan, walk away, walk away.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2019)

Seeing someone you know you know but not putting a name or context to the face. Bugging me


----------



## Slab (Mar 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Methinks Orikoru is randomly irritated.

So am I as I now canâ€™t do my annual â€œflogging a dead horseâ€ joke ðŸ˜¢
		
Click to expand...

My random irritation today is the forum search feature; exactly what do you have to put in to find a thread about red polo shirts!


----------



## DRW (Mar 21, 2019)

Slab said:



			My random irritation today is the forum search feature; exactly what do you have to put in to find a thread about red polo shirts! 

Click to expand...

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...lay-in-a-club-match-for-the-first-time.97434/

Think it was this thread iirc, but not reread it. Hope that helps


----------



## Slab (Mar 21, 2019)

DRW said:



https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...lay-in-a-club-match-for-the-first-time.97434/

Think it was this thread iirc, but not reread it. Hope that helps
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, 

See as long as it doesn't get personal that's the kind of thread that had real banter potential and could've been another HNSP, couple lads tried to bend it that way but found the water


----------



## chrisd (Mar 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's not funny to make the same crap joke 100 times, linking by any tenuous means possible. It's poor banter.
		
Click to expand...

You wait till you 4 putt with some of these guys, see what happens then ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Feel like I've missed something here - what's the red polo neck shirt reference?
		
Click to expand...

Nearly a year ago I was invited to play in a club match, and made that thread^ about it. Some people said I might get given a club polo for free, others said I would have to buy one for up to Â£50. I said I didn't really want to have to spend 50 quid buying one. Some people found this funny for some reason and still bring it up at every opportunity a year later. 

It wasn't even an issue in the end, club sec said it wasn't compulsory to wear the club polo for the match.


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seeing someone you know you know but not putting a name or context to the face. Bugging me
		
Click to expand...

I am quite a bit older than you Homer I think and have found this to be a way of life in my dotage.
If it is any help, I can converse with people I know  but can't remember their
name for ages and I think , when we part they don't know I still can't get their name.
On some occasions,particularly ex fire service colleagues who use my nickname I just come clean and ask them, making a joke of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2019)

dewsweeper said:



			I am quite a bit older than you Homer I think and have found this to be a way of life in my dotage.
If it is any help, I can converse with people I know  but can't remember their
name for ages and I think , when we part they don't know I still can't get their name.
On some occasions,particularly ex fire service colleagues who use my nickname I just come clean and ask them, making a joke of it.
		
Click to expand...

Sad thing was this lady looked at me in the corridor and I immediately thought "I know the face" and she clearly seemed to know me. As she is on ICU watching a loved one pass away I didn't feel it appropriate to say anything. I know she is married so doesn't share the surname of the patient and it is just bugging me.

That said, I've been introduced to the opposition in club matches over brunch and an hour later when heading to the first tee had to ask my PP what they were called. I tend to take a scorecard out now and write the names down and sometimes even things like "glasses" or "blue hat" so I can remember which is which. My memory for names is truly shocking


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I tend to take a scorecard out now and write the names down and *sometimes even things like "glasses" or "blue hat*" so I can remember which is which. My memory for names is truly shocking
		
Click to expand...

I do exactly the same, you are not alone.

I played in a drawn comp, probably Captain's Day, a couple of years ago. I didn't know any of the other members of the group but I can't tell you how happy I was when it transpired they were all called Dave . If only it was always that easy.


----------



## DRW (Mar 21, 2019)

Rap songs


----------



## cookelad (Mar 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I do exactly the same, you are not alone.

I played in a drawn comp, probably Captain's Day, a couple of years ago. I didn't know any of the other members of the group but I can't tell you how happy I was when it transpired they were all called Dave . If only it was always that easy.
		
Click to expand...

Played a comp at West Lancs a few years ago, 36 holes with the same person, no idea what his name was after a couple of holes and it seemed rude to ask again (and the card was just his first initial and surname) so spent over 8 hours calling him "mate".
I would've been in my mid-late20s at the time


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2019)

China, chinese food (in China), chinese factories, chinese people, polution, noise, jet lag, dust, ah, whatbghe heck, being stuck here in China.

It isn't random though, so wrong thread.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2019)

cookelad said:



			Played a comp at West Lancs a few years ago, 36 holes with the same person, no idea what his name was after a couple of holes and it seemed rude to ask again (and the card was just his first initial and surname) so spent over 8 hours calling him "mate".
I would've been in my mid-late20s at the time
		
Click to expand...

I am now very adept at having conversations with people in that same manner, ie being friendly but without ever actually using their name. I am like a Thesaurus of alternatives. It is hard work though.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2019)

The cretin I have just heard on the news complaining about London Underground.  Two people were found dead next to railway lines overnight near Stratford and all indications are they were graffiti "artists" who touched the live rails and died.   Yes it is sad when anyone loses their lives but let's remember these people trespass on the lines and leave their "artwork".   This moron thought London Underground should be prosecuted for not completely securing all their property to stop these people breaking in.   Darwin's Theory perhaps?     These idiots were going to try to break in no matter what and unfortunately got what was coming to them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I am now very adept at having conversations with people in that same manner, ie being friendly but without ever actually using their name. I am like a Thesaurus of alternatives. It is hard work though.
		
Click to expand...

That's my default. Great when talking in male company but no so good when talking to ladies and a more common "mate" type vernacular never seems right


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's my default. Great when talking in male company but no so good when talking to ladies and a more common "mate" type vernacular never seems right
		
Click to expand...

I believe the female equivalent is "luv".


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I believe the female equivalent is "luv". 

Click to expand...

Not any more it's not. It's a brave man that uses that expression now to a woman


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not any more it's not. It's a brave man that uses that expression now to a woman 

Click to expand...

My bad. It must be "darlin'" then in that case.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I believe the female equivalent is "luv". 

Click to expand...


One of my favourite evenings out [of all time] was a fish 'n chip supper at the Magpie's in Whitby... The waitresses, much to my great amusement, addressed my good lady as 'pet' for the entire time we were there...


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2019)

'My bad'.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 21, 2019)

One guy I know refers to everyone as 'me duck' I think he was from the Midlands.


----------



## Dando (Mar 21, 2019)

Lack of urinal ettiqutte.
Popped to the gents before I left work and there are 5 urinals.
A guy was already at number 5. 
Guy walked in in front of me and parked up at number 2!
Left me in a dilemma as I couldnâ€™t avoid being next to one of them


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2019)

The BBC going mental about over one million people signing a petition to delay Brexit.   OK so another 16.2 million and you'll match the number of people who voted democratically to leave.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 21, 2019)

Dando said:



			Lack of urinal ettiqutte.
Popped to the gents before I left work and there are 5 urinals.
A guy was already at number 5.
Guy walked in in front of me and parked up at number 2!
Left me in a dilemma as I couldnâ€™t avoid being next to one of them
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Mar 21, 2019)

Fade and Die said:








Click to expand...

I might print that out and pin it up in the bogs at work


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 21, 2019)

People crossing roads within 20 yards of a crossing


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 21, 2019)

arnieboy said:



			One guy I know refers to everyone as 'me duck' I think he was from the Midlands.
		
Click to expand...

East not West Midlands


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2019)

I'll see that and lower it to 10!
3 or 4 times a day I see it....does my head in.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The BBC going mental about over one million people signing a petition to delay Brexit.   OK so another 16.2 million and you'll match the number of people who voted democratically to leave.
		
Click to expand...

EXACTLY! Flipping BBC!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 21, 2019)

Fade and Die said:








Click to expand...


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 22, 2019)

Dando said:



			Lack of urinal ettiqutte.
Popped to the gents before I left work and there are 5 urinals.
A guy was already at number 5.
Guy walked in in front of me and parked up at number 2!
Left me in a dilemma as I couldnâ€™t avoid being next to one of them
		
Click to expand...

Stage fright?


----------



## Slab (Mar 22, 2019)

Dando said:



			Lack of urinal ettiqutte.
Popped to the gents before I left work and there are 5 urinals.
A guy was already at number 5.
*Guy walked in in front of me and parked up at number 2!*
Left me in a dilemma as I couldnâ€™t avoid being next to one of them
		
Click to expand...

I'll lay odds this guy knew exactly what he was doing.  He also knew you'd never stand next to him (& guessing that your rationale would be that the guy in 1st would be 'finished' first)

Quality urinal bantz


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2019)

Big fellas who try and use their size to intimidate you when you first meet them ðŸ™„


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Big fellas who try and use their size to intimidate you when you first meet them ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

You still talking about urinals?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			You still talking about urinals?
		
Click to expand...

George Michael style ðŸŒ


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Big fellas who try and use their size to intimidate you when you first meet them ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Didn't I apologise for that


----------



## Dando (Mar 22, 2019)

people who still believe what was implied on the side of "that bus"


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2019)

3 fat chinese birds murdering popular music as I try to enjoy flat Stella at the Ramada airport hotel in Shanghai. The Stella isxat least cold. One thing they do have right.

Oh, and Nordvpn have charged me a years subscription at Â£76 despite me cancelling their free trial on Wednesday. Twice.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2019)

people who don't understand that a green light means go, not stopping at the junction looking at your phone or just stopping for no reason


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2019)

Digital toilets. Yep. They exist.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 22, 2019)

"Hun" - I'm not your hun or honey or anything similar...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Digital toilets. Yep. They exist.
		
Click to expand...

what if you loose signal right in the middle of a dump?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			"Hun" - I'm not your hun or honey or anything similar...
		
Click to expand...

wasn't a goofy ginger bloke in a green and white stripped top was it?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			wasn't a goofy ginger bloke in a green and white stripped top was it?
		
Click to expand...

Confused - who do you mean??

Actually it seems to be very common on forums/facebook from female to female!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Confused - who do you mean??

Actually it seems to be very common on forums/facebook from female to female!
		
Click to expand...

a Celtic fan?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			a Celtic fan?
		
Click to expand...

Had to google that - new one on me!


----------



## cookelad (Mar 22, 2019)

Fade and Die said:








Click to expand...

Never understood why companies don't save themselves a little bit of cash and just forget about the middle urinal, unless you're at a concert or football match with a limited amount of time nobody's taking the centre option


----------



## user2010 (Mar 22, 2019)

The constant misspelling of Titleist on this* Golf *forum.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2019)

Taxi drivers who think Red Traffic lights are just pretty lights for show


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2019)

The staggeringly large number of people who have absolutely no idea what to do when confronted with flashing amber lights at a Pelican crossing


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The staggeringly large number of people who have absolutely no idea what to do when confronted with flashing amber lights at a Pelican crossing
		
Click to expand...

Why is it called a pelican crossing? 
No idea, certainly nothing pelican related that I can fathom .


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Why is it called a pelican crossing?
No idea, certainly nothing pelican related that I can fathom .
		
Click to expand...

1960s: _pelican_ from _pe(destrian) li(ght) con(trolled)_, altered to conform with the bird's name.

1990s: _puffin_ from _p(edestrian) u(ser) f(riendly) in(telligent)_, respelled after the bird's name by analogy with _pelican crossing_ .


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			1960s: _pelican_ from _pe(destrian) li(ght) con(trolled)_, altered to conform with the bird's name.

1990s: _puffin_ from _p(edestrian) u(ser) f(riendly) in(telligent)_, respelled after the bird's name by analogy with _pelican crossing_ .
		
Click to expand...

Crikey, every day is a school day. I never knew that.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 22, 2019)

Well Iâ€™m glad I asked ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Now I know that , what do I do? ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well Iâ€™m glad I asked ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Now I know that , what do I do? ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Find the next question to googleðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Crikey, every day is a school day. I never knew that.
		
Click to expand...

Me neither until I looked into it!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			1960s: _pelican_ from _pe(destrian) li(ght) con(trolled)_, altered to conform with the bird's name.

1990s: _puffin_ from _p(edestrian) u(ser) f(riendly) in(telligent)_, respelled after the bird's name by analogy with _pelican crossing_ .
		
Click to expand...

Add to that the Toucan - pedestrian and cycle crossing.....tou(2) can cross together
And Pegasus crossings with the button at a horse riders height


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 23, 2019)

trains into and out of london..... or lack of them


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			"Hun" - I'm not your hun or honey or anything similar...
		
Click to expand...

Howâ€™d you feel about â€œFlowerâ€ or â€œTreacleâ€?


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 23, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Howâ€™d you feel about â€œFlowerâ€ or â€œTreacleâ€?
		
Click to expand...

Or "me duck" here in the East Midlands


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 23, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Howâ€™d you feel about â€œFlowerâ€ or â€œTreacleâ€?
		
Click to expand...


not forgetting "sweetheart"my GF hates that


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 23, 2019)

None of the above...


----------



## Slab (Mar 23, 2019)

Honestly the pool could be a degree or two cooler


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 23, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Or "me duck" here in the East Midlands
		
Click to expand...

Mrs as got family from Derbyshire,hate it when they say â€œme duckâ€ðŸ™‰


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			None of the above... 

Click to expand...

Growing up in the NW I was used to being called luv. Now I'm in the NE I'm usually Pet or occasionally Hinny. I like it, it's a term of endearment, and I like hearing other options from around the country. 

Are there any terms that you would be okay with or do they all bother you?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 23, 2019)

i said to my mate "sorry pal ,oops im making you sound like you are a dog food ,......sorry chum"

the coat is on ,TAXI !!!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 23, 2019)

Demonstrations in London... Plenty of other cities/towns to choose from... 
If all you want is media coverage then I am sure they'll rock up wherever you are...
Any field in the middle of nowhere would be fine ...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 23, 2019)

SPD SL pedals and cleats. had my first topple today when i couldn't unclip my shoe quick enough and ended up on the deck!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 23, 2019)

Rooter said:



			SPD SL pedals and cleats. had my first topple today when i couldn't unclip my shoe quick enough and ended up on the deck!
		
Click to expand...

Been there done that! Fortunately it's usually at slow speed so more embarrassing than painful!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Growing up in the NW I was used to being called luv. Now I'm in the NE I'm usually Pet or occasionally Hinny. I like it, it's a term of endearment, and I like hearing other options from around the country.

Are there any terms that you would be okay with or do they all bother you?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. All depends on who's saying it and the context.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Growing up in the NW I was used to being called luv. Now I'm in the NE I'm usually Pet or occasionally Hinny. I like it, it's a term of endearment, and I like hearing other options from around the country.

Are there any terms that you would be okay with or do they all bother you?
		
Click to expand...

Ok wee man


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 23, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Ok wee man 

Click to expand...


I always get called "big man" up there, is that because I'm a fat bstard?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:




I always get called "big man" up there, is that because I'm a fat bstard? 

Click to expand...

No mate you're just too short for your weight , you should be about 8 feet


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 23, 2019)

James Haddock on Sky's golf coverage. 

Is there a more dull man anywhere in broadcasting?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2019)

Next door bodging building a shed for six hours


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 24, 2019)

Being woken up by a group of young screaming gjrls oÃ¹tside.

Wide awake now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Being woken up by a group of young screaming gjrls oÃ¹tside.

Wide awake now.
		
Click to expand...

That's what happens when fame hits. The Beatles, One Direction, Stu C ðŸ¤£. You may need to move now.


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 24, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			None of the above... 

Click to expand...

what about "mate" one of my mates call's everyone mate male or female


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 24, 2019)

Same here, we have someone at the club who calls everyone mate to the point that his nickname is mate.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 24, 2019)

Hayfever. In march. Really bad hayfever.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 24, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			James Haddock on Sky's golf coverage.

Is there a more dull man anywhere in broadcasting?
		
Click to expand...


i will raise you John  Hawksworth


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 24, 2019)

lycra clad idiots on pushbikes [ was going to write more but i think i covered it well enough]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			i will raise you John  Hawksworth

Click to expand...

We have a winner in the golf category. I still think Michael Owen wins the football co-commentator section


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2019)

Just finding out that for the past 2 months my mum has paid my ex's rent, because said Ex wasted her wages and my maintenance on doing up a outbuilding as a beauty room even though she isn't a beautician. She rang my mum and told her she had to pay bills or lose the house with kids in, so my mum being all about her grandkids paid up for her so kids were OK, have just found out now my mum is upset she been misled and swindled out of money and I'm fuming to... 

Still more ammunition to give to the solicitor this week


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 24, 2019)

The "Like" function on this (or any other) forum. I used to think it was a good idea, but now I've decided that it's primarily used as a form of mutual masturbation.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			The "Like" function on this (or any other) forum. I used to think it was a good idea, but now I've decided that it's primarily used as a form of mutual masturbation.
		
Click to expand...





ðŸ˜‰ sorry couldnâ€™t resist


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 26906


ðŸ˜‰ sorry couldnâ€™t resist
		
Click to expand...

You're not helping Phil ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			You're not helping Phil ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Is was too much of a childish temptation ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 24, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			The "Like" function on this (or any other) forum. I used to think it was a good idea, but now I've decided that it's primarily used as a form of mutual masturbation.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t like the post, like the person. ðŸ‘


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

Left my breakfast and lunch in fridge lol lucky only cost me 7 mins to turn round and go get it 

However brought me onto my second irritation of the day

People who donâ€™t use slip roads to get up to the speed of the road 

Iâ€™m not saying drag race up them but come on get to at least 70 (if itâ€™s 70 and your permitted to drive at that speed) so you can merge rather than cause someone to brake


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just finding out that for the past 2 months my mum has paid my ex's rent, because said Ex wasted her wages and my maintenance on doing up a outbuilding as a beauty room even though she isn't a beautician. She rang my mum and told her she had to pay bills or lose the house with kids in, so my mum being all about her grandkids paid up for her so kids were OK, have just found out now my mum is upset she been misled and swindled out of money and I'm fuming to...

*Still more ammunition to give to the solicitor this week* 

Click to expand...

Glad you're annoyed, you should be!!! won't make one f word of a difference. You are screwed until they leave home. It so sad. I feel for you greatly. 

Best thing you can do is:-

1. Find a job that means you don't have to pay maintenance. They'll check on you.

Once this us done. 

2. Get a proper job again. You'll then be able to have your life back and treat your kids with the money you'll have by not paying that evil witch your hard earned dosh. 

3. When she starts saying she's no money, just offer to take the kids off her hands so she can go and get a job herself the fat lazy cow.

Ahh I feel better for that. I may post this again and again. Feels good to say it.


----------



## drdel (Mar 25, 2019)

Golf insurance renewal Â£44 - same policy quote on their website Â£24.99 !!  Renewal letter says ' if you can get it cheaper we'll refund difference " !!

Email response says "...its not the same cover..."! yes it is - tis their own policy.

Why do they try a ripoff and treat existing customers as mugs ?


----------



## Dando (Mar 25, 2019)

step-daughter got married and moved out early Feb. Her OH is in the RAF and is away a bit so my Step Daughter comes home, not just for a few days but the entire time he's been away so far!
She's back for the next 2 weeks and apparently for the whole of May!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 25, 2019)

Past their sell-by date female pop bands who use one of their members to reveal a lesbian affair to push themselves into the spotlight and boost their flagging revival concert ticket sales.

Same individual should therefore remove the High Court injunction she has had in effect for the past year over something even more juicy â€¦. or perhaps that is lined up for next week.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 25, 2019)

The idiot doing a 14 point turn in the middle of the road this morning. 20 yards from a roundabout.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

Drivers who donâ€™t use bus lanes when they can


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Drivers who donâ€™t use bus lanes when they can
		
Click to expand...

You can't have been done in one. I was about 3yrs ago, not on purpose, and now I am one of those who irritate you. The signage is usually poor, small and I am not going to gamble on whether I can or can not go in the lane and get another fine. Blame the council who introduce the blessed things.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You can't have been done in one. I was about 3yrs ago, not on purpose, and now I am one of those who irritate you. The signage is usually poor, small and I am not going to gamble on whether I can or can not go in the lane and get another fine. Blame the council who introduce the blessed things.
		
Click to expand...

Technically though arenâ€™t you breaking the Highway Code by not being within 1 metre of the kerb where possible?

I agree the signage is awful at times but if out of hours Iâ€™ll use them. Whenever I see s lane I see the times and use where possible


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Technically though arenâ€™t you breaking the Highway Code by not being within 1 metre of the kerb where possible?

I agree the signage is awful at times but if out of hours Iâ€™ll use them. Whenever I see s lane I see the times and use where possible
		
Click to expand...

When the signage is clear you can make the move into the lane but I often find the bus lane signage is cluttered and if I am driving along, inevitably they are busy areas, I am not comfortable enough to drive, read the sign, absorb and then confidently move into the bus lane. The safer option, in terms of not getting a fine, is to stay outside the lane all together. 

I don't do much city centre driving but I imagine if you do a route all of the time you know the bus lane info clearly and it would annoy. Think of us townies though, unsure and intimidated by you sophisticated city dwellers 

There was a woman in the last month or so that was cleared of driving in a bus lane. She was a psychology professor from memory and she argued that the area she was caught had too many signs in a small area and the brain could not process them all in time based on the driving speed of 30mph. By the time the brain had processed them you were in the fine zone and could do nothing about it. She won her case. Signs need to be clear and not too many of them. Bus lane signs, certainly up here, are too small with too much info on them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When the signage is clear you can make the move into the lane but I often find the bus lane signage is cluttered and if I am driving along, inevitably they are busy areas, I am not comfortable enough to drive, read the sign, absorb and then confidently move into the bus lane. The safer option, in terms of not getting a fine, is to stay outside the lane all together.

I don't do much city centre driving but I imagine if you do a route all of the time you know the bus lane info clearly and it would annoy. Think of us townies though, unsure and intimidated by you sophisticated city dwellers 

There was a woman in the last month or so that was cleared of driving in a bus lane. She was a psychology professor from memory and she argued that the area she was caught had too many signs in a small area and the brain could not process them all in time based on the driving speed of 30mph. By the time the brain had processed them you were in the fine zone and could do nothing about it. She won her case. Signs need to be clear and not too many of them. Bus lane signs, certainly up here, are too small with too much info on them.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair bus lanes should be my main gripe

They cause 99% of the traffic! Bus goes down then cuts in at the end causing tail backs 

On my way to work in mornings if on earlier the a406 moves so much nicer before 7am when the bus lane is out of hours because you can have 3 lanes.. when itâ€™s in use you get nice tail backs whilst the bus lane sits their unused ..

We have an awful one near us that is 24/7.. one bus every 20 mins on that one .. and it blocks the left hand turn.. so if you could use it so many people could get by instead of having to wait for the lights to change for the right hand turn people to cut across the traffic and then clear the end of the bus lane

Very bad design


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2019)

We are quite lucky in that our bus lanes are 24/7 - doesn't stop people driving in them but at least they have no excuse.
Biggest pain is that bus routes have changed a bit and a couple of the bus lanes don't get used at all...still can't drive in 'em!


----------



## Neilds (Mar 26, 2019)

Dele Alli- a show pony who delivers nothing. Should spend more time training and less time practicing goal celebrations that he is never going to need


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 26, 2019)

MP's. 

PS Can't wait for the first to knock on my door for the locals


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2019)

Upgrading to a 'smart' motorway...

WHY?
What's the point?
Are there any real benefits?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2019)

dead otter by the A82 a good mile from the river


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2019)

Drivers who don't appreciate they have a 'duty of care' with regard other road users every time they get behind the wheel...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Upgrading to a 'smart' motorway...

WHY?
What's the point?
Are there any real benefits?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, by stupidly changing the speed limits every 50 yards, they raise money in speeding fines.

In about a million years they will have raised enough money to pay for the installation cost.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 26, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Upgrading to a 'smart' motorway...

WHY?
What's the point?
Are there any real benefits?
		
Click to expand...

If they could upgrade drivers to smart drivers then it would work fantastically


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2019)

Mrs Mogs has booked a long weekend away. During the Masters. For both of us.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Mrs Mogs has booked a long weekend away. During the Masters. For both of us.
		
Click to expand...



About 2 yrs ago I had to go to a wedding of one of my wifes friends on that weekend. Reception was to be held at a golf club. Champion thought I, show my face, sneak off to the bar whilst my wife reminices with the other people in the function room who I don't know but she does, and watch the golf. 7.30pm I give her the nod, go to the club bar, order a pint, get comfy in front of a 60" screen, fabulous picture. I smiled at the barman, 'I'm looking forward to this, do you expect many members to come in and watch it'? 'Errmm, we are closing at 8'. 'WTF '. Not happy. Murph, I feel your pain


----------



## cookelad (Mar 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:





About 2 yrs ago I had to go to a wedding of one of my wifes friends on that weekend. Reception was to be held at a golf club. Champion thought I, show my face, sneak off to the bar whilst my wife reminices with the other people in the function room who I don't know but she does, and watch the golf. 7.30pm I give her the nod, go to the club bar, order a pint, get comfy in front of a 60" screen, fabulous picture. I smiled at the barman, 'I'm looking forward to this, do you expect many members to come in and watch it'? 'Errmm, we are closing at 8'. 'WTF '. Not happy. Murph, I feel your pain 

Click to expand...

Just realised my cousin is getting married on Masters Sunday, luckily it's a dry wedding so hopefully be done and dusted well before the back 9 kicks off (and I might get to miss the first tee announcer)


----------



## BrianM (Mar 26, 2019)

cookelad said:



			Just realised my cousin is getting married on Masters Sunday, luckily it's a dry wedding so hopefully be done and dusted well before the back 9 kicks off (and I might get to miss the first tee announcer)
		
Click to expand...

A dry wedding ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## cookelad (Mar 26, 2019)

BrianM said:



			A dry wedding ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

The groom's muslim so I guess his parents have enforced it, he was at my wedding last year and he definitely wasn't practicing that element of the religion then.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2019)

cookelad said:



			The groom's muslim so I guess his parents have enforced it, he was at my wedding last year and he definitely wasn't practicing that element of the religion then.
		
Click to expand...

and there was me thinking they were having in Nairn


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 26, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Dele Alli- a show pony who delivers nothing. Should spend more time training and less time practicing goal celebrations that he is never going to need
		
Click to expand...

Strange, here was me thinking he had 42 Premier League goals already at the age of 22.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Strange, here was me thinking he had 42 Premier League goals already at the age of 22. 

Click to expand...

He had a great season 2 or 3 years ago iirc, he's done very little since. Doesn't do a great deal with the ball and looks way out of his depth on the world stage.
There I said it


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 26, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			He had a great season 2 or 3 years ago iirc, he's done very little since. Doesn't do a great deal with the ball and looks way out of his depth on the world stage.
There I said it 

Click to expand...

speaks very highly of you... (Joke)


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2019)

Things that do not work.

I have a brand new set of bose noise cancelling headphones. The lead does not work, rendering them useless for watching movies on planes. On Bose website chat,  this is a very common issue. Not according to bose, who have their collective head in the sand.

I have just bought a pioneer head set for my car. My phone should clip to it, except I have to remove the cover. Every body puts their phone in a cover. Did this not occur to them? 
Also, it is a new header unit for this year. Android auto? No. Apple car play? No. Siri? No, ok google? No. Qi charging? No.

Having taken my S9+ out of its cover, it now does not recognise it. It never does, unless the battery is 90 odd percent. Really? A Â£50 samsung cover, and it is that flipping useless. Did they not test this? Once working, it is ok down to 2%, but if removed, can only be installed when charged.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2019)

Trying to cancel Nordvpn. Not only did it not work, but cancelling their subscription is ridiculously difficult.


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2019)

Car insurance renewal time.


----------



## Dando (Mar 26, 2019)

Guy opposite me on the train has finally stopped sniffing, but is now chewing gum like a cow chews grass


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2019)

Bloody flat tyre on my MTB when I was right at the bottom of the woods


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2019)

My new kindle paper white. It is very unintuitive in how it works. I can already say it is a pile of rubbish, and I really do not like it. My 15 year old one is by far the better device, except the battery is now deceased.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 26, 2019)

@murphthemog with all these irritations today I'm guessing the fuse is about to blow ðŸ˜‚


----------



## GaryK (Mar 26, 2019)

Just heard that my golf club Aylesbury Park will be closing this Sunday to make way for HS2.
We knew it was on the cards, but were told that 12 month notice had to be given.

A decent track with no thrills (either on course or the clubhouse), but it's where I learned to play golf and is a 5 minute walk from my front door.
Put a real downer on my birthday after having enjoyed playing the Oxfordshire today.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2019)

Sad
Was a member for 5-6 years.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 27, 2019)

Cyclists.  Just realised we hadn't mentioned them for a few pages and need to restore the natural balance.   Especially the one who decided to do 15 mph down the middle of a busy road today holding up all the traffic behind.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2019)

Trying to log onto a site. I have


GaryK said:



			Just heard that my golf club Aylesbury Park will be closing this Sunday to make way for HS2.
We knew it was on the cards, but were told that 12 month notice had to be given.

A decent track with no thrills (either on course or the clubhouse), but it's where I learned to play golf and is a 5 minute walk from my front door.
Put a real downer on my birthday after having enjoyed playing the Oxfordshire today.
		
Click to expand...

Join the Zoo with Imurg and see if you can do what Frag can't can beat him.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2019)

Podcast apps. Both on IOS, and Android. They auto play the next episode, but only work newest to oldest. I have listened to the old ones, so I want to auto play forwards, oldest to newest. It seems this simple function is impossible.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Podcast apps. Both on IOS, and Android. They auto play the next episode, but only work newest to oldest. I have listened to the old ones, so I want to auto play forwards, oldest to newest. It seems this simple function is impossible.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Overcast? I might be wrong, but I'm sure it plays from oldest to newest. Give it a go!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Car insurance renewal time.  

Click to expand...

Mine went well. Covered to the hilt and for 20 quid less. Chuffed to bits!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 27, 2019)

GaryK said:



			Just heard that my golf club Aylesbury Park will be closing this Sunday to make way for HS2.
We knew it was on the cards, but were told that 12 month notice had to be given.

A decent track with no thrills (either on course or the clubhouse), but it's where I learned to play golf and is a 5 minute walk from my front door.
Put a real downer on my birthday after having enjoyed playing the Oxfordshire today.
		
Click to expand...

Members club? Could be a massive payout!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2019)

Proprietary....


----------



## Wolf (Mar 27, 2019)

Dr's surgery receptionists, you are not medically qualified and do not need to know what is wrong with me over the phone to direct me to a nurse or Dr, as a patient I've been told I need to see the Dr so let me book with a Dr. 

Then turn up to surgery to book in don't then ask me again what's wrong with me in a room full of people... Just acknowledge that I'm here and let me take my seat and wait until my allocated  time


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2019)

So


Wolf said:



			Dr's surgery receptionists, you are not medically qualified and do not need to know what is wrong with me over the phone to direct me to a nurse or Dr, as a patient I've been told I need to see the Dr so let me book with a Dr.

Then turn up to surgery to book in don't then ask me again what's wrong with me in a room full of people... Just acknowledge that I'm here and let me take my seat and wait until my allocated  time
		
Click to expand...

So.....what's wrong with you..


----------



## Wolf (Mar 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So

So.....what's wrong with you..

Click to expand...

I'm more likely to tell you lot on here than the nosey receptionist who seems to gossip with everyone in my village ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Mar 27, 2019)

waking up this morning, opening the curtains to a lovely riverfront....shame its normally a main road. its the 2nd time this year the same section of pipe has sprung a leak


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 27, 2019)

came across one of Ruperts Brothers on one of the GSP facebook sites, they are only in Aberdeenshire, but haven't even replied to the couple of messages or posts my wife sent them.


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Mine went well. Covered to the hilt and for 20 quid less. Chuffed to bits!
		
Click to expand...

I have a multi-car policy covering four vehicles.
I managed to reduce the Â£960 renewal figure down to Â£750 with slightly improved cover!
It still took a couple of hours that I'll never get back though, but a great result.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 27, 2019)

Merrist Wood GC having lost all their fairway mowers for the last four months.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2019)

While sat stationary in traffic yesterday, some complete moron drove into the back of my cls. It is 6ft 2 wide, and lit up like a Christmas tree. There doesn't look to be any damage, but it is still flipping annoying. I don't want to report it to my insurers, as my premium will go up, but if I don't and something is subsequently damaged, I am stuffed.
The idiot in the other car must have a history of doing this, as the front of his car is battered from previous accidents.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			While sat stationary in traffic yesterday, some complete moron drove into the back of my cls. It is 6ft 2 wide, and lit up like a Christmas tree. There doesn't look to be any damage, but it is still flipping annoying. I don't want to report it to my insurers, as my premium will go up, but if I don't and something is subsequently damaged, I am stuffed.
The idiot in the other car must have a history of doing this, as the front of his car is battered from previous accidents.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07H2ZP672?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2019)

He has admitted liability, and I have his details. If I inform my insurers, and then there is no claim, my insurance goes up. If there is damage, unseen at present, and I make a claim, my insurance goes up. If I ignore it, and there is subsequent damage, I will have to pay for it.

Any of these options potentially leaves me with a bill, because some numpty can't drive.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			He has admitted liability, and I have his details. If I inform my insurers, and then there is no claim, my insurance goes up. If there is damage, unseen at present, and I make a claim, my insurance goes up. If I ignore it, and there is subsequent damage, I will have to pay for it.

Any of these options potentially leaves me with a bill, because some numpty can't drive.
		
Click to expand...

At least it wasnâ€™t a shopping trolley


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 28, 2019)

Shin splints. The one thing that knackers me from playing football and running more. Iâ€™m hoping strengthening exercises and stretches advised by physio will help because Iâ€™m really keen to get more active.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 28, 2019)

Had my second session of old man's marbles today. Different muscle sets obviously. I may have to open a bottle of wine.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Had my second session of old man's marbles today. Different muscle sets obviously. I may have to open a bottle of wine.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d love to play a game of bowls - I love the fact itâ€™s all about physics and maths!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			He has admitted liability, and I have his details. If I inform my insurers, and then there is no claim, my insurance goes up. If there is damage, unseen at present, and I make a claim, my insurance goes up. If I ignore it, and there is subsequent damage, I will have to pay for it.

Any of these options potentially leaves me with a bill, because some numpty can't drive.
		
Click to expand...

You need to get it checked out mate. Someone went into the back of me.....seemingly no damage. I felt sorry for her because she was a mad old bint. No details were exchanged but the internal strut on the bumper & my parking sensors were damaged!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 28, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™d love to play a game of bowls - I love the fact itâ€™s all about physics and maths!
		
Click to expand...

You could ask which is the better- Crown green bowls or the other one. 
That should start a debateðŸ˜€


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Podcast apps. Both on IOS, and Android. They auto play the next episode, but only work newest to oldest. I have listened to the old ones, so I want to auto play forwards, oldest to newest. It seems this simple function is impossible.
		
Click to expand...

On ios you can change the settings to custom and then change from oldest to newest playing order.


----------



## Dando (Mar 28, 2019)

Mrs dando got me to order a beach bag,off eBay, for our holiday. Itâ€™s tiny and that was my fault!
She found a bigger size and asked me to order it which I havenâ€™t done as we donâ€™t go away until early June.
Guess who now wants to use the bag I havenâ€™t ordered on Sunday.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 28, 2019)

Wasnâ€™t sure whether to put this in here or the always smell the flowers thread.

HID is a year 5 primary school teacher  and yesterday I come home to her in tears on the sofa. Turns out one of the kids in her class got hit by a bus whilst walking home from school with siblings and mum. â€œLife threatening injuriesâ€ was the line they were given when they found out yesterday. I get home today and the boy is out of the coma, but will have at least one of his legs amputated. She also tells me he is autistic and the family have some major issues, so I can see the situation being a major challenge for an already struggling family.

The day before we had our first scan to see our first child together, what a 48 hours to show the ups and downs of life!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 28, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Wasnâ€™t sure whether to put this in here or the always smell the flowers thread.

HID is a year 5 primary school teacher  and yesterday I come home to her in tears on the sofa. Turns out one of the kids in her class got hit by a bus whilst walking home from school with siblings and mum. â€œLife threatening injuriesâ€ was the line they were given when they found out yesterday. I get home today and the boy is out of the coma, but will have at least one of his legs amputated. She also tells me he is autistic and the family have some major issues, so I can see the situation being a major challenge for an already struggling family.

The day before we had our first scan to see our first child together, what a 48 hours to show the ups and downs of life!
		
Click to expand...

First the highs, Congratulations to you both on the pregnancy.


The low, how awful for the poor lad and his family.

Certainly does show the ups and downs of life.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 29, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Had my second session of old man's marbles today. Different muscle sets obviously. I may have to open a bottle of wine.
		
Click to expand...

So, where are you going off to,  to play marbles?  (I know there's a club at Turre? Somewhere else?)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2019)

My old man took up bowls a couple of years before the cancer hit and he really liked it. Never really had a chance to talk to him about it or have a go. The only time I played was at the Ashbury Hotel in Devon and suffice to say I wasn't a natural. Always admire the absolute pace control and accuracy even club players I see in local parks have on the bowls and have thought about dabbling now I'm the wrong side of 50


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 29, 2019)

I realise for many reasons that this morning's irritant shouldn't get me.... But it's ruined my morning.

I've been off for a couple of days so thought I'd check the club booking sheet with a view of a solo early morning round. Absolutely no bookings made until 9am so thought I'd drop the Mrs off and son at school and start my round at 7:45 .... All booked in, cushty.

I get to the club at 7:30 and see 12 old boys standing by the first tee.... I didn't even take my seatbelt off, I've just turned round and come home.

Great for the club, but very irritating for me.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 29, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I realise for many reasons that this morning's irritant shouldn't get me.... But it's ruined my morning.

I've been off for a couple of days so thought I'd check the club booking sheet with a view of a solo early morning round. Absolutely no bookings made until 9am so thought I'd drop the Mrs off and son at school and start my round at 7:45 .... All booked in, cushty.

I get to the club at 7:30 and see 12 old boys standing by the first tee.... I didn't even take my seatbelt off, I've just turned round and come home.

Great for the club, but very irritating for me.
		
Click to expand...

If you are booked at 7:45, why not either play through after you have set off, or line up and see if you can join them?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 29, 2019)

Or jump 2 holes ahead, and start on 3?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 29, 2019)

Margaret Beckett.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I realise for many reasons that this morning's irritant shouldn't get me.... But it's ruined my morning.

I've been off for a couple of days so thought I'd check the club booking sheet with a view of a solo early morning round. Absolutely no bookings made until 9am so thought I'd drop the Mrs off and son at school and start my round at 7:45 .... All booked in, cushty.

I get to the club at 7:30 and see 12 old boys standing by the first tee.... I didn't even take my seatbelt off, I've just turned round and come home.

Great for the club, but very irritating for me.
		
Click to expand...

If you are off at 7.45 then you can go off then, surely. Bugger them, you go off in your time slot and you will soon rattle through the 1 or 2 groups of them that are ahead of you.

My club is having a real push to get people to book before playing, whatever the time. Partly H & S, partly to stop this issue and partly to stop people going on who haven't paid. Push this at your place. What happened to you is not on if you have a booking system.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 29, 2019)

Bunkermagnet - I maybe incorrectly assumed they'd be three 4 balls and honestly I've never had much success with playing through several groups.

Murph- that probably would have been a good idea.

LT - yeah you're right, my club do book out tee times if visitors have rocked up, so maybe these guys have just turned up knowing it's normally quiet.

I had it in my head that I'd rock up, it'd be quiet, the sun would be shining and I could have a nice round without having to follow or be followed by anyone and just have a nice few hours smacking some balls around.

I know my rant is slightly unreasonable, just disappointed as I had an "ideal" Friday morning planned.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 29, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Bunkermagnet - I maybe incorrectly assumed they'd be three 4 balls and honestly I've never had much success with playing through several groups.

Murph- that probably would have been a good idea.

LT - yeah you're right, my club do book out tee times if visitors have rocked up, so maybe these guys have just turned up knowing it's normally quiet.

I had it in my head that I'd rock up, it'd be quiet, the sun would be shining and I could have a nice round without having to follow or be followed by anyone and just have a nice few hours smacking some balls around.

I know my rant is slightly unreasonable, just disappointed as I had an "ideal" Friday morning planned.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's unreasonable. There are too many people who think that they have some sort of priority on the course and can just turn up and play without checking the start sheet. It's off-putting to those who aren't in these little cliques. I'd have been annoyed too. However, I'd probably just jump ahead to either the 2nd or the 9th and then play the remaining holes when I finished.. Life's too short to go around killing all thos people who piss you off. If it wasn't, I'd be a very lonely man..


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 29, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Bunkermagnet - I maybe incorrectly assumed they'd be three 4 balls and honestly I've never had much success with playing through several groups.

Murph- that probably would have been a good idea.

LT - yeah you're right, my club do book out tee times if visitors have rocked up, so maybe these guys have just turned up knowing it's normally quiet.

I had it in my head that I'd rock up, it'd be quiet, the sun would be shining and I could have a nice round without having to follow or be followed by anyone and just have a nice few hours smacking some balls around.

I know my rant is slightly unreasonable, just disappointed as I had an "ideal" Friday morning planned.
		
Click to expand...


Adam phone me ,my number is in your message in box


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2019)

adam6177 - incidentally, you are dead right to be irritated. You rock up thinking you have a free run and people are there who have not followed a very simple procedure. What I and others have suggested involves a little bit of confrontation and who needs that on a nice easy Friday morning. My comment was practical but did not account for the emotion of it. (did you stop around to slash any tyres? )


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 29, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			adam6177 - incidentally, you are dead right to be irritated. You rock up thinking you have a free run and people are there who have not followed a very simple procedure. What I and others have suggested involves a little bit of confrontation and who needs that on a nice easy Friday morning. My comment was practical but did not account for the emotion of it. (did you stop around to slash any tyres? )
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha no I didn't, I wasnt quite that angry.... A stern stare in the direction of some random strangers was enough ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My old man took up bowls a couple of years before the cancer hit and he really liked it. Never really had a chance to talk to him about it or have a go. *The only time I played was at the Ashbury Hotel in Devon and suffice to say I wasn't a natural. *Always admire the absolute pace control and accuracy even club players I see in local parks have on the bowls and have thought about dabbling now I'm the wrong side of 50
		
Click to expand...

Did you adopt the Linear Method?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Ha ha no I didn't, I wasnt quite that angry.... A stern stare in the direction of some random strangers was enough ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

If it was a Paddington standard stare then that would have certainly been sufficient


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			Did you adopt the Linear Method?   

Click to expand...

No but did somehow manage to send one bowl into a nearly completed end on an adjacent part of the green. Apologised and decided a few minutes later to leave it and beat an embarrassed retreat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If it was a Paddington standard stare then that would have certainly been sufficient 

Click to expand...

Nothing ever beats the stare a mother can give to a naughty child. I could tell without her having to say a word when I was in big trouble by the way my mum just gave me that withering stare.


----------



## Dando (Mar 29, 2019)

1st April insurance renewals and client's who decide to send me their incomplete proposal form today then turn around and say they need quotes by lunch time!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 29, 2019)

Now, I can cope with cyclists most of the time unless they're hunting in packs or jumping lights etc etc...
But this one today........
A busy 2 lane road going into town
She's in the left lane - no probs there
Right lane is full, you can't get out to get past her.
She's peddling like there's no tomorrow, seriously - think Chris Hoy on the last lap.
But because she's in totally the wrong gear she's going about 6 miles an hour. Barely moving
Zzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 29, 2019)

The clutch going on my car - and it can't get completed until Monday - and it's nice and sunny - and I can't get to the club - so I can't play this weekend.

I see a 24 binge watching session coming on.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 29, 2019)

Watching the matchplay and constant reference to "tie" the hole. Match is "tied"...it's half/halved and all square numpties!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 29, 2019)

Shane Rimmer has died.  He had the most amazing voice in TV and films.    Not sure who he was?

Scott Tracy from Thunderbirds.    RIP.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 29, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Watching the matchplay and constant reference to "tie" the hole. Match is "tied"...it's half/halved and all square numpties!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it's the wording in the new rules...like we don't understand what a half or all square mean....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 29, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Shane Rimmer has died.  He had the most amazing voice in TV and films.    Not sure who he was?

Scott Tracy from Thunderbirds.    RIP.
		
Click to expand...

my favourite thunderbird chaactor.RIP Shane /Scott


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2019)

The lazy woman who couldn't be bothered to park in a space, which there was one 15 feet away, so parked a cross  the entrance to Tesco, then couldn't even be bothered to take her trolley back so left it in the middle of the road outside the store.

So many people just don't give a Monkeys and just do as they like


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 29, 2019)

Magic Rock selling out to Lion.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 30, 2019)

Charlton and Bradford.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 31, 2019)

Spending two hours clearing an overgrown area to the side of our house whilst Mrs Shark sits inside watching TV.  Come in knackered and get told "can you go to Tesco's, I've left a list in the kitchen".    

My reply included the word "no" but had a few extra additional entries.  And I'd have had to taken her car anyway as mine is at the garage until Monday.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 31, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Spending two hours clearing an overgrown area to the side of our house whilst Mrs Shark sits inside watching TV.  Come in knackered and get told "can you go to Tesco's, I've left a list in the kitchen".    

My reply included the word "no" but had a few extra additional entries.  And I'd have had to taken her car anyway as mine is at the garage until Monday.
		
Click to expand...

So how was Tesco's did you get everything ?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 31, 2019)

chrisd said:



			So how was Tesco's did you get everything ?
		
Click to expand...

He forgot the humble pie and the packet of sorry dear


----------



## bobmac (Mar 31, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			He forgot the humble pie and the packet of sorry dear
		
Click to expand...

He went back to get them after he'd been to the garden centre


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 31, 2019)

Our current extremely changeable weather. One day it's Summer next it's Winter... sort it out Mother Nature!!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 31, 2019)

chrisd - hobbit - bobmac -  yep I am firmly on the naughty step but I couldn't give a toss -   wish I'd said a lot more besides actually.      I can foresee a changing of the broadband password coming up later this evening and see where that gets me.    And Tesco's has now closed so that's out too


----------



## Dando (Mar 31, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			Our current extremely changeable weather. One day it's Summer next it's Winter... sort it out Mother Nature!!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s brexits fault!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 31, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			chrisd - hobbit - bobmac -  yep I am firmly on the naughty step but I couldn't give a toss -   wish I'd said a lot more besides actually.      I can foresee a changing of the broadband password coming up later this evening and see where that gets me.    And Tesco's has now closed so that's out too  

Click to expand...

Don't change the broadband password, next time she goes out, change the locks


----------



## chrisd (Mar 31, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			He forgot the humble pie and the packet of sorry dear
		
Click to expand...




Pathetic Shark said:



			chrisd - hobbit - bobmac -  yep I am firmly on the naughty step but I couldn't give a toss -   wish I'd said a lot more besides actually.      I can foresee a changing of the broadband password coming up later this evening and see where that gets me.    And Tesco's has now closed so that's out too  

Click to expand...

Change of password to stop her seeing your posts and ending up with a unexpected vasectomy?


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Don't change the broadband password, next time she goes out, change the locks  

Click to expand...

Don't change the password or the locks .............................. buy her a surprise week away, and while she's away just move house!


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2019)

Finding myself actually starting to like Colin, aka Neil Warnock!


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2019)

Professional golfers who believe they're above shouting FORE.
I tell you what, let's wait until someone has a serious head injury, or worse, before making it compulsory!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 31, 2019)

Players with their forenames on their shirts - why?!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 31, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Players with their forenames on their shirts - why?!
		
Click to expand...

It's in case they get lost - when the police pick them up they can be identified and returned to the club easily...
Don't know why they don't just microchip them.....


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 31, 2019)

Jamie Carragher...how does he get away with it?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2019)

Paul McGinley. Another useless TV pundit. Why do Sky persist with him?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 31, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Paul McGinley. Another useless TV pundit. Why do Sky persist with him?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed entirely I'd rather be kicked in the balls than listen to him he's terrible


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2019)

People messing about in boats who think that the whole coastline wishes to share in their appalling choice of music...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			People messing about in boats who think that the whole coastline wishes to share in their appalling choice of music... 

Click to expand...

Why just boats? I have a convertible. Surely every one must love what ever I have on the stereo?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 31, 2019)

Slime said:



			Finding myself actually starting to like Colin, aka Neil Warnock!
		
Click to expand...

Cleanse yourself ðŸ˜±


----------



## Captainron (Mar 31, 2019)

Lewis Hamilton winning a race because the other guy broke down


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 31, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Jamie Carragher...how does he get away with it?!
		
Click to expand...

Probably the exact same way as Neville gets away with it ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Why just boats? I have a convertible. Surely every one must love what ever I have on the stereo?
		
Click to expand...

Because convertibles tend not to anchor up just off the coast?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 1, 2019)

And in Jaws, no-one ever said "we're gonna need a bigger convertible"


----------



## cookelad (Apr 1, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Why just boats? I have a convertible. Surely every one must love what ever I have on the stereo?
		
Click to expand...

Why just people with their own transport, it's even easier to share your music choices to a captive audience when on public transport.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2019)

Having a very sore back and struggling to find a comfy position on my chair or to walk without looking more of an idiot than normal. Assuming I slept funny as didn't feel anything playing golf over the weekend


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 1, 2019)

Having a cold, at the same time as hayfever. Not nice. No wonder I played rubbish yesterday.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 1, 2019)

Jennifer Aniston as stunning as she is, just how she has kept on getting roles in films is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 1, 2019)

Lincoln hospital outpatients department. Been waiting months for this appointment, turn up to it only to be told at the reception desk the clinic has been cancelled but appears according to their system I never got sent a letter telling me

Now I have ring them later in the week to rebook but could be couple months waiting again....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 1, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Jennifer Aniston as stunning as she is, just how she has kept on getting roles in films is beyond my comprehension.
		
Click to expand...

Sheâ€™s not bad in orrible bosses ðŸ˜‰


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2019)

Missing out on a grand in fantasy football league when Spurs scored at Liverpool.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 1, 2019)

Aga getting serviced today so switched off last night and coming down to the Kitchen being freezing cold this morning.... Rupert was not Impressed


----------



## BrianM (Apr 1, 2019)

Swing changes, I know it will be worth it in the long run (I hope) ðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 1, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Jennifer Aniston as stunning as she is, just how she has kept on getting roles in films is beyond my comprehension.
		
Click to expand...

The answer to your question is actually in the first part of your question ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜

Now if you were talking Cameron Diaz, Kate Hudson or Drew Barrymore then I'd agree ðŸ˜„


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 1, 2019)

that bloody tm ad that keeps popping up


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2019)

The twat that painfully slowly walked across the road in front of me knowing full well that I'd slow down to avoid running him over.
He was staring at me all the time as if he had some kind of hex on me.
As I said, twat!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2019)

That Taylormade GAPR advert back in town and taking over most of my phone screen ðŸ˜¡


----------



## BrianM (Apr 1, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			That Taylormade GAPR advert back in town and taking over most of my phone screen ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Worth installing an AD blocker, I did it last week and has made the forum a lot better ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Worth installing an AD blocker, I did it last week and has made the forum a lot better ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll hold off for now, just popped up earlier and thatâ€™s it, nothing since.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			That Taylormade GAPR advert back in town and taking over most of my phone screen ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen that in months since I installed AdBlock.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The answer to your question is actually in the first part of your question ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜

Now if you were talking Cameron Diaz, Kate Hudson or Drew Barrymore then I'd agree ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...


Good God she's 50 years old !!!!! You can add that to my irritation as well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 2, 2019)

People logging on to the internet to try and make themselves look clever by asking a bone question! Just read/watch the news ffs!


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 2, 2019)

That Taylormade gapr ad on my i phone that keeps popping up and I canâ€™t clear.


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 2, 2019)

Ha just seen the rest of the posts looks like Iâ€™ll have to use adblocker ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Apr 2, 2019)

Ashley Young & Romelu Lukaku!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2019)

1 goal ruining a coupon again.


----------



## Slab (Apr 3, 2019)

I couldn't order a white coffee as restaurant claimed they'd run out of milk (ignoring the supermarket 150m away!)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2019)

Fulham (hopefully for the last time this season)


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 3, 2019)

Snowing in East Kilbride, itâ€™s April ffs!


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fulham (hopefully for the last time this season)
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry. Once the Premiership disbands as the top teams clear off to form a European league, Fulham will be a top team in the new First Division.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2019)

Fog.......


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Snowing in East Kilbride, itâ€™s April ffs!
		
Click to expand...

if it wasn't snowing it would be raining so at least its something a little different


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2019)

Thunderstorms due for football training tonight.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 3, 2019)

HMRC ðŸ˜¡


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2019)

Masonry nails that bend like plasticine, even when being hammered into cement.


----------



## Dando (Apr 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Thunderstorms due for football training tonight. 

Click to expand...

what is this "football training" you speak of?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2019)

Dando said:



			what is this "football training" you speak of?
		
Click to expand...

It's what our Sunday team lads call the weekly kickabout.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's what our Sunday team lads call the weekly kickabout. 

Click to expand...

More like a cheeky little sesh


----------



## Dando (Apr 3, 2019)

Captainron said:



			More like a cheeky little sesh 

Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			It's what our Sunday team lads call the weekly kickabout. 

Click to expand...

surely the weekly kickabout is on a sunday?
I don't think my vets team could cope with training and playing a game in the same week.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2019)

Dando said:



			surely the weekly kickabout is on a sunday?
I don't think my vets team could cope with training and playing a game in the same week.
		
Click to expand...

Wednesday is training, for the match on Sunday. But 'training' is nothing more than a kickabout really. 


Captainron said:



			More like a cheeky little sesh 

Click to expand...

And if it was this I really wouldn't be worried about the rain!


----------



## Dando (Apr 3, 2019)

Having to explain again to mrs Dando that her daughter isnâ€™t insured to do her beauty work at home


----------



## bobmac (Apr 4, 2019)

Two guys from a fencing company were replacing a neighbours fence, 3 doors along the road so I popped along and asked if they could give me a quote for a job I wanted doing. ''yes, no problem''
That was Tuesday morning.
Yesterday afternoon I went back.
Finished, packed up, gone and no quote.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 4, 2019)

People who tell me ''life's too short''
What do you do that's longer?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 4, 2019)

Follow a seniors fourball at my club.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 4, 2019)

Captain's Day on Saturday, first comp of the year off white tees. An extra 400yds and the course is closed today due to the overnight deluge, 2 days after snow would have soaked it through as well. Saturday is going to be a long slog plus a 0.1 on the h/cap


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Captain's Day on Saturday, first comp of the year off white tees. An extra 400yds and the course is closed today due to the overnight deluge, 2 days after snow would have soaked it through as well. Saturday is going to be a long slog plus a 0.1 on the h/cap 

Click to expand...

Weâ€™ve got the pairs match play  knockout on Saturday, me and Alan are first out at 8am, next round is midday if we get through. Weather forecast says rain all day.
I can see us shaking hands on the first tee â€œweâ€™ll done ladsâ€ and walking back in ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2019)

Pre booking seats on a plane that according to the company's website was nearly full, only to find it half full at the airport and that we needn't have spent the money.

And noticing on the return flight boarding cards that we had been moved 11 rows forward of our pre booked seats  , only to find out the plane had been swapped for one with a different seating configuration and that we weren't in the posh seats after all.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2019)

Football pundits in general.

Jermaine Jenas in particular.  An unparalleled ability to talk utter garbage to create a point that doesn't actually exist.


----------



## FAB90 (Apr 4, 2019)

Kids soft play areas during the holidays


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 4, 2019)

Absolutely stuffed from my hotel bar meal and I canâ€™t fit in another pint ðŸ˜­


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2019)

Tuesday morning I was dropping the little one off to Nursery and another mother ( who is a snob ) was dropping off her son , she was rushing around which is normal and pretty ran away as soon as her son walked in the room , he was very quiet so when the key worker went to take his coat off they said he clearly felt warm , took his temp and he had a fever ðŸ¤’- so they tried to phone his mum to get permission to give him calpol but couldnâ€™t get hold of her for an hour even though she had just left. 

Finally when they got hold of her she said that he had already been given calpol a few hours before , so clearly she knew the little lad wasnâ€™t feeling too well but still took him into nursery - so itâ€™s no surprise that this morning my little one wasnâ€™t feeling too great with a high temp ðŸ˜¢ so she stayed at home because we donâ€™t want to pass on any illness to other kids. It seems this lady has done it before dropping the kid off when she knows he isnâ€™t feeling too well ðŸ˜¡ - she quite clearly doesnâ€™t care about other kids in the nursery and even dumping her own ill child off to nursery isnâ€™t great parenting

Random irritation - selfish parents who donâ€™t realise that kids pass illnesses around quickly - if you child isnâ€™t well leave them at home , thatâ€™s what we do even though we know we still pay for the day


----------



## chellie (Apr 4, 2019)

Tis the season of matchplay knockouts again and all that goes with setting a date........


----------



## chellie (Apr 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tuesday morning I was dropping the little one off to Nursery and another mother ( who is a snob ) was dropping off her son , she was rushing around which is normal and pretty ran away as soon as her son walked in the room , he was very quiet so when the key worker went to take his coat off they said he clearly felt warm , took his temp and he had a fever ðŸ¤’- so they tried to phone his mum to get permission to give him calpol but couldnâ€™t get hold of her for an hour even though she had just left.

Finally when they got hold of her she said that he had already been given calpol a few hours before , so clearly she knew the little lad wasnâ€™t feeling too well but still took him into nursery - so itâ€™s no surprise that this morning my little one wasnâ€™t feeling too great with a high temp ðŸ˜¢ so she stayed at home because we donâ€™t want to pass on any illness to other kids. It seems this lady has done it before dropping the kid off when she knows he isnâ€™t feeling too well ðŸ˜¡ - she quite clearly doesnâ€™t care about other kids in the nursery and even dumping her own ill child off to nursery isnâ€™t great parenting

Random irritation - selfish parents who donâ€™t realise that kids pass illnesses around quickly - if you child isnâ€™t well leave them at home , thatâ€™s what we do even though we know we still pay for the day
		
Click to expand...

Phil, I hope nursery haven't told you she's done this before. It happens at school as well. Joys of parenting I'm afraid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2019)

chellie said:



			Tis the season of matchplay knockouts again and all that goes with setting a date........
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Fortunately I've been drawn against a guy who is usually around at weekends and pretty flexible so not seeing any problems for the first round. As I never get to round two it's academic but I don't recognise either name of potential opponents and assuming they are newish members. That one may be more problematic


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 5, 2019)

The BBC "news" story about a fashion reporter who has complained about another paper ridiculing women who go to Aintree and get so smashed they can't stand upright...

Behave like that in a public place and prepare to be ridiculed if you ask me!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tuesday morning I was dropping the little one off to Nursery and another mother ( who is a snob ) was dropping off her son
		
Click to expand...

Snobs don't sent their children to "nursery", they go to Montessori Pre School 

There is a school of thought that says spreading these bugs around when younger helps to build thier bodies immune systems for later life, but children are always the biggest conduit for illnesses. Invest in a bottle of alcohol hand gel.


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The BBC "news" story about a fashion reporter who has complained about another paper ridiculing women who go to Aintree and get so smashed they can't stand upright...

Behave like that in a public place and prepare to be ridiculed if you ask me!
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I could only 'Like' this post once and not multiple times.
The fashion reporter certainly came across as a bit of a fool ........................... I went with 'fool' to avoid an infraction!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 5, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Snobs don't sent their children to "nursery", they go to Montessori Pre School 

There is a school of thought that says spreading these bugs around when younger helps to build thier bodies immune systems for later life, but children are always the biggest conduit for illnesses. Invest in a bottle of alcohol hand gel.
		
Click to expand...

My kids are way past this point but I am with LP on this one. This sounds like a parent who wants to pass on their problem, a poorly child, for the teachers and school to look after. Bundle them up, shove them in, run off, la la la, fingers in my ears, not my problem. It is selfishness.

Simply by going to school and mixing with kids other kids will pick up bugs and build up immunity. They don't need it handing on a plate like this.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My kids are way past this point but I am with LP on this one. This sounds like a parent who wants to pass on their problem, a poorly child, for the teachers and school to look after. Bundle them up, shove them in, run off, la la la, fingers in my ears, not my problem. It is selfishness.

Simply by going to school and mixing with kids other kids will pick up bugs and build up immunity. They don't need it handing on a plate like this.
		
Click to expand...

On the face of it, I don't really disagree.....however we don't know the full story, in that she may be a single mum now having to work just to pay her bills. Just because she may be somewhat "snobbish" doesn't mean there may be a more serious reason why she has dropped the child off at nursery when the child is unwell.
I probably should put a few more winky emojii's on my first reply to LP


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My kids are way past this point but I am with LP on this one. This sounds like a parent who wants to pass on their problem, a poorly child, for the teachers and school to look after. Bundle them up, shove them in, run off, la la la, fingers in my ears, not my problem. It is selfishness.

Simply by going to school and mixing with kids other kids will pick up bugs and build up immunity. They don't need it handing on a plate like this.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on ðŸ‘ just selfish parenting to me and someone unwilling to look after their own ill child 



Bunkermagnet said:



			On the face of it, I don't really disagree.....however we don't know the full story, in that she may be a single mum now having to work just to pay her bills. Just because she may be somewhat "snobbish" doesn't mean there may be a more serious reason why she has dropped the child off at nursery when the child is unwell.
I probably should put a few more winky emojii's on my first reply to LP

Click to expand...

She doesnâ€™t work , she drives a big Range Rover , lives in a million pound house 10 mins from the nursery due to her hubby owning a very very successful property business in the area ( deal in million pound houses ) 

There should be no reason to allow an ill child to be dropped off at nursery - we never do it and at times it means we have to put work holiday , Miss work etc


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spot on ðŸ‘ just selfish parenting to me and someone unwilling to look after their own ill child



She doesnâ€™t work , she drives a big Range Rover , lives in a million pound house 10 mins from the nursery due to her hubby owning a very very successful property business in the area ( deal in million pound houses )

There should be no reason to allow an ill child to be dropped off at nursery - we never do it and at times it means we have to put work holiday , Miss work etc
		
Click to expand...

In that case, no.


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2019)

Being told I am 'Stupid' because I voted leave and they didn't!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 5, 2019)

Was that on this forum?


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Was that on this forum?
		
Click to expand...

No ........................... they wouldn't dare.


----------



## chellie (Apr 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. Fortunately I've been drawn against a guy who is usually around at weekends and pretty flexible so not seeing any problems for the first round. As I never get to round two it's academic but I don't recognise either name of potential opponents and assuming they are newish members. That one may be more problematic
		
Click to expand...

Eventually managed to get both club matches arranged. One singles, one foursomes and then there's also the Daily Mail comp again. The DM has been painless to arrange so far. Won one and playing second round over Easter weekend.


----------



## Dando (Apr 5, 2019)

It taking nearly 2 hours to get from Bexleyheath to Leeds castle
Then the mifi in the caravan is playing up


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2019)

Jamie Carragher.

In fact most commentators who commentate on their former teams.


----------



## sam85 (Apr 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My kids are way past this point but I am with LP on this one. This sounds like a parent who wants to pass on their problem, a poorly child, for the teachers and school to look after. Bundle them up, shove them in, run off, la la la, fingers in my ears, not my problem. It is selfishness.

Simply by going to school and mixing with kids other kids will pick up bugs and build up immunity. They don't need it handing on a plate like this.
		
Click to expand...

I wish I'd been allowed a day of school every time I felt a little under the weather, I'd of hardly ever been there!!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2019)

UK parking spaces.
8 feet wide by 16 feet long
In the US they are 10 feet wide
No wonder there are almost 2,000 car park prangs per day.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 6, 2019)

Having to install an adblocker so I can use this forum again. Not the first time that Taylormade ads have rendered this site unusable.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 6, 2019)

SatchFan said:



			Having to install an adblocker so I can use this forum again. Not the first time that Taylormade ads have rendered this site unusable.
		
Click to expand...

Tis getting right on my hoop!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Sore back again


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2019)

bobmac said:



			UK parking spaces.
8 feet wide by 16 feet long
In the US they are 10 feet wide
No wonder there are almost 2,000 car park prangs per day.
		
Click to expand...

And why not make them at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2019)

My long haired cat smells of ðŸ’©. Really smells. Iâ€™ll have to wait until Mon to bath the cat.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			And why not make them at a 45 degree angle.

Click to expand...

Because the last time I studied it, echelon parking places are even worse for prangs than perpendicular ones (and yes, I did study it for a college course!  )


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2019)

This sodding GAPR Ad again.


----------



## Dando (Apr 6, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			This sodding GAPR Ad again.  

Click to expand...

Apparently if you buy one the ad disappears!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			This sodding GAPR Ad again.  

Click to expand...

I have never seen it. What ad?


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2019)

All together now, the god awful singing programme I'm currently being made to watch ðŸ˜’


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2019)

Dando said:



			Apparently if you buy one the ad disappears!
		
Click to expand...

A certain left hander has moved up my irritations list...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2019)

Go-kart trolley dying on the 15th and having to push it for the final few holes. Fortunately it can be free-wheeled but still a heavy unit to push. Checked it over and can't see anything obvious so put a call in to send it back.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 7, 2019)

Bar staff who serve customers in the wrong order by just asking "so, who's next?" Especially when it's not busy.

If you were decent bar staff, you'd damn well know who's next ...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2019)

The over-use of the phrase "making History"
Tiger Roll didn't "make history" yesterday - that was done by Red Rum a while ago
I heard it a few weeks back in a report - can't remember exactly but it was along the lines of "X has made history by doing something for the first time in 20 years...."
No - you can only "make history" once.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 7, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			This sodding GAPR Ad again.  

Click to expand...

bloody thing is stopping me from accsessing the site in the usual manner ,cmon GM  sort it out it is a poor effort on the part of your advertising team and TM must be laughing at you .there is an awful lot of people on here that are micked off with it .


----------



## user2010 (Apr 7, 2019)

The roads near me being full of idiots "jogging" in the Manchester Marathon.
Cannot get out anywhere in the car.
Stupidity beyond belief to inconvenience thousands of people, just so these idiots can run on the main roads.
Get them all jogging round a big park away from the roads if they have to run somewhere.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 7, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			The roads near me being full of idiots "jogging" in the Manchester Marathon.
Cannot get out anywhere in the car.
Stupidity beyond belief to inconvenience thousands of people, just so these idiots can run on the main roads.
Get them all jogging round a big park away from the roads if they have to run somewhere.

Click to expand...

Maybe the money they are raising for good causes might help you one day


----------



## user2010 (Apr 7, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Maybe the money they are raising for good causes might help you one day
		
Click to expand...


No problem with them raising money.....just do it so it doesn't inconvenience thousands of people.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 7, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			No problem with them raising money.....just do it so it doesn't inconvenience thousands of people.

Click to expand...

I'm sure it was well advertised and it was on a Sunday


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The over-use of the phrase "making History"
Tiger Roll didn't "make history" yesterday - that was done by Red Rum a while ago
I heard it a few weeks back in a report - can't remember exactly but it was along the lines of "X has made history by doing something for the first time in 20 years...."
No - you can only "make history" once.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're wrong to be honest. History doesn't only record one of every event does it? In 30 years if people are asking 'which horses have won the National twice in a row?' the answer will be Red Rum and Tiger Roll, so it has made history.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think you're wrong to be honest. History doesn't only record one of every event does it? In 30 years if people are asking 'which horses have won the National twice in a row?' the answer will be Red Rum and Tiger Roll, so it has made history. 

Click to expand...

So did Spurs "make History" when they won the double or did they join Preston NE as double winners?
To make history you have to be the first to do it.
You made history when you got your first par
You didn't make history when you got your second.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So did Spurs "make History" when they won the double or did they join Preston NE as double winners?
To make history you have to be the first to do it.
You made history when you got your first par
You didn't make history when you got your second.
		
Click to expand...

Of course we made history, it was 60 years ago and you just mentioned it! If it didn't make history then nobody would know it happened. That's what making history means, simply that it will be remembered in the future. Making a bunch of pars isn't going to be remembered. Being one of only two horses to win back-to-back Nationals will be remembered. That's all it means.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 7, 2019)

Only one way to settle this

FIGHT ! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Only one way to settle this

FIGHT ! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Would that go down in history?


----------



## Captainron (Apr 7, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Only one way to settle this

FIGHT ! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m backing Imurg in this. Might be old and held together by double sided tape and sticky back plasters but heâ€™s a big lad.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m backing Imurg in this. Might be old and held together by double sided tape and sticky back plasters but heâ€™s a big lad.
		
Click to expand...

Always liked you Cam...........it says here..


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 7, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m backing Imurg in this. Might be old and held together by double sided tape and sticky back plasters but heâ€™s a big lad.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, he's a wuss. And he definitely doesn't have age on his side.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m backing Imurg in this. Might be old and held together by double sided tape and sticky back plasters but heâ€™s a big lad.
		
Click to expand...

Not even a contest; Spurs always bottle it when it comes down to the nitty gritty....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 7, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m backing Imurg in this. Might be old and held together by double sided tape and sticky back plasters but heâ€™s a big lad.
		
Click to expand...


Heâ€™ll just sit on him, job done ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Heâ€™ll just sit on him, job done ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer....play to your strengths Fragger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Is the correct answer....play to your strengths Fragger

Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll take that on board..........
Play to your butt



Is that right ? ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2019)

.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 7, 2019)

Anyone who â€˜Rocks upâ€™


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2019)

bobmac said:



			UK parking spaces.
8 feet wide by 16 feet long
In the US they are 10 feet wide
No wonder there are almost 2,000 car park prangs per day.
		
Click to expand...

Oh good, my car is 6ft 9 1/2" wide by 16ft 3" long.

No wonder it does not fit in multi storey car parks.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 8, 2019)

that sodding TM advert still making life very very difficult to make my way around the site.
cmon guys SORT IT OUT.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think you're wrong to be honest. History doesn't only record one of every event does it? In 30 years if people are asking 'which horses have won the National twice in a row?' the answer will be Red Rum and Tiger Roll, so it has made history. 

Click to expand...


And you'd be wrong because the correct answer is Abd-El-Kader, The Colonel , Reynoldstown, Red Rum and Tiger Roll


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2019)

The top button done up on a polo shirt .................................... WHY?


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2019)

Domestos; watching an advert on tellybox last night and I thought they'd cracked it with the battle against last 1% of all known germs with their claim to _"...kill all germs"_ 

Sadly, seeing the same ad later I realised they were in fact _"...determined to kill all germs"_ 




I put the champers back on ice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2019)

CQC inspections and managements normal last minute panic and frenzy to have up to date statistics at their finger tips. Guess who has been in work early and stayed late to provide these only to now have an email asking for the data in a different format.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2019)

I must have a split in my work shoes as it sounds as though there is a stone inside the heel of my right shoe. It is rattling every time I walk. The shoes are otherwise okay so I either put up with an irritating rattle or buy another pair of shoes to replace an otherwise okay pair, equally irritating.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Go-kart trolley dying on the 15th and having to push it for the final few holes. Fortunately it can be free-wheeled but still a heavy unit to push. Checked it over and can't see anything obvious so put a call in to send it back.
		
Click to expand...

A bit quick off the mark there H. Did you charge the battery?


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I must have a split in my work shoes as it sounds as though there is a stone inside the heel of my right shoe. It is rattling every time I walk. The shoes are otherwise okay so I either put up with an irritating rattle or buy another pair of shoes to replace an otherwise okay pair, equally irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried just hopping to work?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			A bit quick off the mark there H. Did you charge the battery?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. It sits on charge all the time as per GK instructions. I am going to try it with the spare at the weekend to see if it gets all the way round which would suggest the battery isn't working properly. I have a feeling HID is coming into some AG vouchers through work, so may look at upgrading to a new Motocaddy


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 9, 2019)

Out of control dogs. A huge husky came into the field as we were walking our two. No owner in sight as it came under the gate and started to try and mount Daisy. I was hitting it with her lead (useless!) and then grabbed it as hard as I could and pulled it off her. I was sure it was going to bite me but to be fair it kept turning and warning me to let it go but no contact. I then lost my grip and it started on her again at which point Barley came to her rescue. All very stressful as he'd be no match for it but fortunately it was mainly gesturing before the owner finally showed up and grabbed it although he was struggling to hold it as it had no collar. He said it had escaped out of the back door...what a trauma although we're all unscathed!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes. It sits on charge all the time as per GK instructions. I am going to try it with the spare at the weekend to see if it gets all the way round which would suggest the battery isn't working properly. I have a feeling HID is coming into some AG vouchers through work, so may look at upgrading to a new Motocaddy
		
Click to expand...

What?
Sell the vouchers to someone else, and get the GK either repaired or buy another. You know it's the sensible and correct thing to do


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Out of control dogs. A huge husky came into the field as we were walking our two. No owner in sight as it came under the gate and started to try and mount Daisy. I was hitting it with her lead (useless!) and then grabbed it as hard as I could and pulled it off her. I was sure it was going to bite me but to be fair it kept turning and warning me to let it go but no contact. I then lost my grip and it started on her again at which point Barley came to her rescue. All very stressful as he'd be no match for it but fortunately it was mainly gesturing before the owner finally showed up and grabbed it although he was struggling to hold it as it had no collar. He said it had escaped out of the back door...what a trauma although we're all unscathed!
		
Click to expand...

very unusual, around here anyway to ever see a Husky or Malamute off the lead. quite popular dogs as the are such fine looking animals, terrible house pet. need something to occupy them ie working. let them off the lead gone


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2019)

Slab said:



			Have you tried just hopping to work?
		
Click to expand...

It is an option but I don't think my knees could handle that any more.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			very unusual, around here anyway to ever see a Husky or Malamute off the lead. quite popular dogs as the are such fine looking animals, terrible house pet. need something to occupy them ie working. let them off the lead gone
		
Click to expand...

I've seen it so many times sitting on the window sill looking out. It never reacts as we go past and I've thought about offering to walk it as it clearly doesn't get out much.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I've seen it so many times sitting on the window sill looking out. It never reacts as we go past and I've thought about offering to walk it as it clearly doesn't get out much.
		
Click to expand...

thats the trouble people get dogs that they are totally unsuited for, big strong dogs that need lots of exercise and a purpose. used to be a guy down the road from us has a malamute, never got walked sat in the tiny front garden all day and barked at passers by, died of a weak heart as it never got any exercise


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			thats the trouble people get dogs that they are totally unsuited for, big strong dogs that need lots of exercise and a purpose. used to be a guy down the road from us has a malamute, never got walked sat in the tiny front garden all day and barked at passers by, died of a weak heart as it never got any exercise
		
Click to expand...

Idiots.
Really winds me up this,why donâ€™t people do their homework before buying a dog?
Think they just buy a dog they like the look of,but then canâ€™t be arsed giving the dog the exercise they need. 
Thatâ€™s why I bought a French bulldog ðŸ˜„


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Idiots.
Really winds me up this,why donâ€™t people do their homework before buying a dog?
Think they just buy a dog they like the look of,but then canâ€™t be arsed giving the dog the exercise they need.
Thatâ€™s why I bought a French bulldog ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

Not having a dig at you..
but trouble is now you have every tom dick and harry getting designer dogs because its fashionable, French bull dogs are classic example, puppy farms profiting from the new trend and the poor dogs can hardly breath or see properly


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 9, 2019)

And that is why my wife has a toy poodle, neither of them likes going for walkies.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Not having a dig at you..
but trouble is now you have every tom dick and harry getting designer dogs because its fashionable, French bull dogs are classic example, puppy farms profiting from the new trend and the poor dogs can hardly breath or see properly
		
Click to expand...

Big money in it.
you do have to know where youâ€™re getting it from.
They do make really good pets.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			thats the trouble people get dogs that they are totally unsuited for, big strong dogs that need lots of exercise and a purpose. used to be a guy down the road from us has a malamute, never got walked sat in the tiny front garden all day and barked at passers by, died of a weak heart as it never got any exercise
		
Click to expand...

It is a shame and I don't think he's a nasty dog - if he was then he would have done some damage to all 3 of us. For sure he doesn't get much exercise or stimulation so to see another dog and be free was over stimulation.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 9, 2019)

M&S food adverts!!

Wouldn't be so intolerable if their food was actually any good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 9, 2019)

The behaviour of a bunch of teenage girls in A & E; one has come in for treatment the rest of her mates and a couple of coaches (gymnastics club or similar?) have come along and itâ€™s like a bloody social club. Bring back Matron, who would have slung most of them out.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2019)

The Â£14.50 weâ€™ve just been ripped off to extract our car from the car park at Epsom hospital. ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Slab (Apr 10, 2019)

The total lack of please &/or thanks from the staff when getting petrol this morning (the guy just shuffling around in a daze as if he was filling a driver-less car)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The behaviour of a bunch of teenage girls in A & E; one has come in for treatment the rest of her mates and a couple of coaches (gymnastics club or similar?) have come along and itâ€™s like a bloody social club. Bring back Matron, who would have slung most of them out.
		
Click to expand...

We had that years ago at Exeter General. HID had as it turned out broke her wrist and damaged the tendon and was in dire pain and a girl had twisted her ankle and was in with her mates making noise, playing music and stuffing their faces from the vending machine and the mates then went to an all night garage. In those days I wasn't Mr Patient and was very close to inflicting some proper damage to her leg and some to her mates as well but I think the staff could see the issues and got this girl in and out and on their way. As you say the old fashioned matron would never have put up with the crap. To a degree, there could even be a case for having a figure of authority like that in key areas, especially at busy periods. 

As for the other post about parking, Epsom & St Helier are rip off merchants in all their parking facilities but aren't along across the country in that. It's a golden goose for hospital trusts to get money in and until government steps in and does something to regulate the amounts charged it won't change soon


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Â£14.50 weâ€™ve just been ripped off to extract our car from the car park at Epsom hospital. ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

My mum is currently getting daily treatment at Christie's hospital in Manchester. The style of this hospital means many people are in and out every day. The hospital car park charges Â£1.50 ALL DAY. Now it's location helps, it is not a car park that commuters could use but still they could take the eyes out of people when at their most vulnerable, as Epsom clearly do. That they don't is to their credit.

The scandal around hospital car parking charges is a disgrace.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes. It sits on charge all the time as per GK instructions. I am going to try it with the spare at the weekend to see if it gets all the way round which would suggest the battery isn't working properly. I have a feeling HID is coming into some AG vouchers through work, so may look at upgrading to a new Motocaddy
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Get the new GK. It's MUCH better than the old. A mate has just bought one. They are sooooooooo cool.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2019)

Having got to bed at 4am, having been told itâ€™s imperative I get back today for a scan and theyâ€™ll ring me with the appointment details, Iâ€™ve been woken up at 8.29am to be told the scan is at 12 noon. 




On Friday. ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬

No of course I didnâ€™t want any sleep. Christ, Iâ€™d expect a bit more common sense from shift workers. ðŸ™„


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 10, 2019)

Qwerty said:



			Anyone who â€˜Rocks upâ€™
		
Click to expand...

I rather miss my days of 'rocking up'...

Now, at best, I wobble in ðŸ˜ž...


----------



## Sats (Apr 10, 2019)

Not winning 67million on the euromillions having 'spent' the money in my head when I brought the ticket!


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The behaviour of a bunch of teenage girls in A & E; one has come in for treatment the rest of her mates and a couple of coaches (gymnastics club or similar?) have come along and itâ€™s like a bloody social club. Bring back Matron, who would have slung most of them out.
		
Click to expand...

Hope all ok with you and Mrs BiM


----------



## Wolf (Apr 10, 2019)

Splitting the arse in your trousers half way through a busy day at work ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Splitting the arse in your trousers half way through a busy day at work ðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£. Sorry but I need a laugh today and that was it.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£. Sorry but I need a laugh today and that was it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad I've got a few people to laugh even at work all I'm saying is good job I didn't go commando ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 10, 2019)

Rock hard range balls. No point going.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2019)

My short game prowess....or distinct lack of it today


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			My short game prowess....or distinct lack of it today

Click to expand...

Only today...?


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2019)

the tosspots who drive the dust carts and rather than drive another 5 yards down the and pull into the massive gap decide to stop in the middle of the road so nothing can get through.
Also, said driver was a smug looking "gentleman" who knew exactly what he had done


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			My short game prowess....or distinct lack of it today

Click to expand...

buy a chipper mate.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2019)

Dando said:



			buy a chipper mate.
		
Click to expand...

Can't buy yours it's the wrong way round.......


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Can't buy yours it's the wrong way round.......
		
Click to expand...

maybe you should give it a go the other way round


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 10, 2019)

Youâ€™d best get


Imurg said:



			My short game prowess....or distinct lack of it today

Click to expand...

 Youâ€™d best get that fixed by Friday buddymate or Fragger might beat you


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Youâ€™d best get


 Youâ€™d best get that fixed by Friday buddymate or Fragger might beat you 

Click to expand...

I think there's more chance of us leaving the EU on Friday!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2019)

The fact it appears itâ€™s not allowed to be critical of The Masters or the television coverage of it. 

Not everyone is in the love with the Masters - deal with it. The boring of â€œdonâ€™t watch â€œ doesnâ€™t really work because people still want to watch golf, that doesnâ€™t mean they have to join in with the mutual hand love of the tournament.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2019)

So snowflake you have two choices. Deal with the coverage because that ain't going to change or don't watch. You seem so on a mission to find a fault in the coverage. This is how Sky deal with it. If you don't love the Masters then why worry? Wait until Saturday when the BBC will give you the same presentation they have for the last 20 years


----------



## User20205 (Apr 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So snowflake you have two choices. Deal with the coverage because that ain't going to change or don't watch. You seem so on a mission to find a fault in the coverage. This is how Sky deal with it. If you don't love the Masters then why worry? Wait until Saturday when the BBC will give you the same presentation they have for the last 20 years
		
Click to expand...

Have you been drinking Homer? Little confrontational ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2019)

therod said:



			Have you been drinking Homer? Little confrontational ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

No drink and sorry if it came over that way but the poster has complained a lot about the Masters and now the coverage so it seems a simple choice. If it annoys don't watch until your preferred viewing preference arrives


----------



## User20205 (Apr 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No drink and sorry if it came over that way but the poster has complained a lot about the Masters and now the coverage so it seems a simple choice. If it annoys don't watch until your preferred viewing preference arrives
		
Click to expand...

Why would Phil do that when he can make the same point, over & over & over again ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Wolf (Apr 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No drink and sorry if it came over that way but the poster has complained a lot about the Masters and now the coverage so it seems a simple choice. If it annoys don't watch until your preferred viewing preference arrives
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Homer but I'm with LP, he can still want to watch the event as its a major but doesn't have to be a fan of the broadcaster or even think its the best event. 

Everyone has given the Masters a huge love in etc but that doesn't mean someone can or should be made to feel vilified for having an opposite opinion. 

Personally I've no issue with Sky coverage I prefer it to BBC but I don't hide the fact I don't think it's the best major and don't really get the love it receives, but like LP I will still be watching it as its one of the big 4 events and talk about it as I'm sure LP will.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Sorry Homer but I'm with LP, he can still want to watch the event as its a major but doesn't have to be a fan of the broadcaster or even think its the best event.

Everyone has given the Masters a huge love in etc but that doesn't mean someone can or should be made to feel vilified for having an opposite opinion.

Personally I've no issue with Sky coverage I prefer it to BBC but I don't hide the fact I don't think it's the best major and don't really get the love it receives, but like LP I will still be watching it as its one of the big 4 events and talk about it as I'm sure LP will.
		
Click to expand...

Whoa hold on. I respect his opinion and its perfectly valid and I'm not vilifying it but that said, why complain about a broadcast tonight that was always going to be a "Sky fest" and done that way. Hardly as though there was a choice of coverage. Of course its a personal choice about the best major and for my money it is but of course LP and others can disagree. Just because I disagree with his posts (and not just the poster!) its because I disagree. Not a vilification at all. A debate from opposite sides but from my position nothing more


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 10, 2019)

Hopefully Peter Alliss is still doing the commentary on the Beeb. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Wolf (Apr 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Whoa hold on. I respect his opinion and its perfectly valid and I'm not vilifying it but that said, why complain about a broadcast tonight that was always going to be a "Sky fest" and done that way. Hardly as though there was a choice of coverage. Of course its a personal choice about the best major and for my money it is but of course LP and others can disagree. Just because I disagree with his posts (and not just the poster!) its because I disagree. Not a vilification at all. A debate from opposite sides but from my position nothing more
		
Click to expand...

Your previous reply to him was a little confrontational in its point, and seems a bit odd to write it the way you did if you if it wasn't intended in such a way nor did it seem like a debate. But fair play if it wasn't intended in that way, however to say why bother posting it, well that could be said for anything you, I or anyone has ever posted on here especially as it's a random irritation why do any of us post in this thread simply to let out a frustration and I guess in this case that's LPs one. 

Could be worse could have tore the arse out of his trousers like I did today and had to suffer through work like it ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 10, 2019)

Thread anchors being all over the place.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 11, 2019)

arnieboy said:



			Hopefully Peter Alliss is still doing the commentary on the Beeb. ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Drops bomb and runs away...


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 11, 2019)

Dando said:



			the tosspots who drive the dust carts and rather than drive another 5 yards down the and pull into the massive gap decide to stop in the middle of the road so nothing can get through.
Also, said driver was a smug looking "gentleman" who knew exactly what he had done
		
Click to expand...

must be part of the training


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2019)

Posting an irritation

Then to have someone post said irritation in response ?! Why ? Itâ€™s the random irritation thread

And then for it to still carry on

The Masters is not immune from criticism- especially more than acceptable criticism and for Christ sake a response of â€œdonâ€™t watch itâ€ is getting boring- people can be critical of something they do still watch.

And use a derogatory term towards a poster


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

People who claim an irritation is random.
How can it be classed as random when itâ€™s the same irritation event after event, year after year?
If it was a medical condition that you had the same problem with youâ€™d be seeking help rather than brushing it off.
#askingforafriend


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 11, 2019)

Sentences that have a "#" in them. Whats the point?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sentences that have a "#" in them. Whats the point?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s to stop the spelling pedants spotting thereâ€™s no spaces between the words.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s to stop the spelling pedants spotting thereâ€™s no spaces between the words. 

Click to expand...

I'm not getting at you, just that I see a perfectly constructed sentence with capitals, spaces and punctuation then a hash and the last 4 words all bunched together. Whats the point in it?
Why do it, what the symbolism of it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I'm not getting at you, just that I see a perfectly constructed sentence with capitals, spaces and punctuation then a hash and the last 4 words all bunched together. Whats the point in it?
Why do it, what the symbolism of it?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s actual use is for an easy search on social media platforms , a way of indexing something, ie, someone likes football, wants to search Liverpool, absolutely everything to do with the City would come up, put #liverpoolfc and only posts with that hashtag would be found.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s actual use is for an easy search on social media platforms , a way of indexing something, ie, someone likes football, wants to search Liverpool, absolutely everything to do with the City would come up, put #liverpoolfc and only posts with that hashtag would be found.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, ok. I nerver knew that


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Oh, ok. I nerver knew that

Click to expand...

It's a big thing for Twitter amongst others. As Paul says it effectively catalogues your post into groups following the #. Outside of social media it then becomes a slightly comedic thing, eg #boredatwork, #lovekensducks, etc, when you text or speak to people.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 11, 2019)

Having it diagnosed as Sesamoiditis in my right big toe joint. Some days I can barely walk through pain, today is one of those days but I've got golf arranged so been to Dr for a steroid injection and some strong pain killers, oh and been told could be another 6 months before they figure out what to do cure it due to waiting lists..


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 11, 2019)

laptop playing up after updates. now can't get any of the restore points to restore.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Thread anchors being all over the place.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to add, just wanted to like it for a 2nd time.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 11, 2019)

#getalife

Memo to self ðŸ™ƒ


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Nothing to add, just wanted to like it for a 2nd time.

Click to expand...

 I can't claim it, it's a Mr Snellster belter


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2019)

People who get their golf ball out of the hole using their putter head.


----------



## Slab (Apr 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			People who get their golf ball out of the hole using their putter head.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah to this, I remember pulling a PP on it some years back and was reminded of it when I saw Tiger do it on the practice green last night (although to be fair Tigers technique was of a much higher standard that almost made it seem cool )


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Having it diagnosed as *Sesamoiditis* in my right big toe joint. Some days I can barely walk through pain, today is one of those days but I've got golf arranged so been to Dr for a steroid injection and some strong pain killers, oh and been told could be another 6 months before they figure out what to do cure it due to waiting lists..
		
Click to expand...

Is that caused by earthquakes?

(Joking aside, hope it's dealt with in a lot less than 6 months - l know that some cases of it can be darn painful.)


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			People who get their golf ball out of the hole using their putter head.
		
Click to expand...

Saw Jack do that during the Par 3...


----------



## Wolf (Apr 12, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Is that caused by earthquakes?

(Joking aside, hope it's dealt with in a lot less than 6 months - l know that some cases of it can be darn painful.)
		
Click to expand...

Wish it was caused by earthquakes ðŸ˜‚

I'd never bloody heard of it before, thought I just strained it few months back, then got worse to point some days cannot put any weight on that foot. Going through the usual treatments at moment but Dr said could potentially need the sesamoid bone removed from my right foot to stop further issues but could be a 6 month weight for that. Seems such a small thing when you find out what it is, but Christ it's a huge pain in the arse (well foot).


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 12, 2019)

old age


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			People who get their golf ball out of the hole using their putter head.
		
Click to expand...

My lad advises many of his PP's (using the new rules) leave the flagstick in and flick the ball out of the hole with that...


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2019)

Being at the golf club last night, watching a bit of the Masters.

The fairways were luminous bright green.
Ah yes, say the guys, that is because it is Augusta, and they dye them green.

No, it's because the colour adjustment on the telly is cranked up to insane levels.

When I got home, yes, the grass was grass coloured.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 12, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			My lad advises many of his PP's (using the new rules) leave the flagstick in and flick the ball out of the hole with that...
		
Click to expand...

We were talking about this yesterday as a few of our holes were showing damage. We wondered if people simply trying to get their ball out around the pin, even with their hands, could cause some damage around the hole.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)

Dom Manfredi's latest injury.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 12, 2019)

Still waiting for Masters coverage to start because some basketball game has been stuck on 10seconds to go for half an hour


----------



## Sats (Apr 13, 2019)

Golfers with bodies of John Daly wearing skin tight clothing. Stop for the sake of our eyes! It's like watching a rubber johnny being filled with too much custard on a wobble board.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 13, 2019)

Daughter's 30th birthday fancy dress bash in Bristol and discovering all 3 sets of parents are all going to be flapper girls and gangsters ,ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And use a derogatory term towards a poster
		
Click to expand...

The irony here is â€œclassâ€


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The irony here is â€œclassâ€
		
Click to expand...

It took you two days to think that ?

And can you please highlight the derogatory term you believe I have used against a poster ?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It took you two days to think that ?

And can you please highlight the derogatory term you believe I have used against a poster ?
		
Click to expand...

Two days because you posted it today maybe?

â€œExcellent response - you continue to display your level of class on a daily basis.â€

Thatâ€™s why it was class.. incase you couldnâ€™t compute that either.

Fun sponge


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2019)

Fun ? Iâ€™m sorry but where is the fun in a post like this 



pauljames87 said:



			Did tiger do the dirty with your wife?
		
Click to expand...

And that comment was in response to my post about The Masters highlights in the main ignoring the leaders 

Would you say that to someoneâ€™s face that you didnâ€™t know ? Itâ€™s not exactly a â€œjovialâ€ comment is it 

And I believe someone who uses said comments do show a level of class.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 13, 2019)

Brighton and Hove Albion


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 13, 2019)

The 4 ball in front of us from the 10th today who seemed to take great pleasure in holding us up for longer and longer. By the 17th they were almost crawling in slo mo down the fairway - all four together and stopping to chat every once in a while. Why would you do it? Why be so rude? It is beyond me...


----------



## Dando (Apr 14, 2019)

Being wide awake at 2.30am despite struggling to keep my eyes open at 10pm.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 14, 2019)

M25 random number speed limit generator. Total waste of time.

Along with the idiot I followed down the M3. 75 ish mph, no one in front, right hand lane. Just has to brake, about every 30s. For no reason. Nothing. Zip. Just a complete twit. I was well back, so it wasn't anything to do with me. Just habitual.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 14, 2019)

the downside of having dogs, you see some very strange things while out walking them


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the downside of having dogs, you see some very strange things while out walking them

Click to expand...

You've got to keep them well away from the wild haggis, they'll mount anything


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 14, 2019)

bobmac said:



			You've got to keep them well away from the wild haggis, they'll mount anything


Click to expand...

if only it were just that


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 14, 2019)

O2 having a completely made up email address for my account. Idiots. Yet they email me my ststement every month to the correct email.

I have seen no golf today, so am watching the highlights. Starting on the 12th. Not exactly highlights then.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			O2 having a completely made up email address for my account. Idiots. Yet they email me my ststement every month to the correct email.

I have seen no golf today, so am watching the highlights. Starting on the 12th. Not exactly highlights then.
		
Click to expand...

Don't tell Chris who won


----------



## Dando (Apr 14, 2019)

Being the highest bidder on some irons on eBay only for the listing to be pulled


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			Being the highest bidder on some irons on eBay only for the listing to be pulled
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I flogged 'em to some bloke in a car park


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			if only it were just that

Click to expand...

 Patrick are you out dogging again ?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 14, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Don't tell Chris who won
		
Click to expand...

That irritation too. I found out by accident while setting the recording.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The 4 ball in front of us from the 10th today who seemed to take great pleasure in holding us up for longer and longer. By the 17th they were almost crawling in slo mo down the fairway - all four together and stopping to chat every once in a while. Why would you do it? Why be so rude? It is beyond me...
		
Click to expand...

March down the fairway and give them a rocket. Tell them that men always complain about women being slow players but they are taking the micky.


----------



## Slab (Apr 15, 2019)

For as much pleasure it gave me, Tiger did not _'win his 5th green jacket'_...... 'For the 5th time he won the green jacket'


Its the same jacket, he only has one of them!


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 15, 2019)

Pianos in railway stations. Whoever thought that was a good idea ??

Ok, so you get the occasional person like the guy in Bobmac's thread, but 99% of the time, it's just some brat tunelessly plinky-plonking. Oh, the temptation to casually walk past & slam the lid down ...


----------



## Dando (Apr 15, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Pianos in railway stations. Whoever thought that was a good idea ??

Ok, so you get the occasional person like the guy in Bobmac's thread, but 99% of the time, it's just some brat tunelessly plinky-plonking. Oh, the temptation to casually walk past & slam the lid down ...
		
Click to expand...

the idiots at TFL/Southeastern thought a piano at Abbey Wood was a good idea. To be honest I'm surprised one of the locals hasn't knicked it


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2019)

Dando said:



			Being wide awake at 2.30am despite struggling to keep my eyes open at 10pm.
		
Click to expand...

Should have watched Usual Suspects like I did on +1 then had a lie-in....


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			M25 random number speed limit generator. Total waste of time.

Along with the idiot I followed down the M3. 75 ish mph, no one in front, right hand lane. Just has to brake, about every 30s. For no reason. Nothing. Zip. Just a complete twit. I was well back, so it wasn't anything to do with me. Just habitual.
		
Click to expand...

Braking like that suggests he's on his phone texting, its a reaction they do, I see it daily everywhere!


----------



## Sats (Apr 15, 2019)

Got to the gym only to be swamped in Middle aged housewives HIIT class - no equipment or space.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 15, 2019)

Seeing my end of year bonus decimated by the tax man.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2019)

The fact that if you're not a Tiger lover you're a Tiger hater


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 15, 2019)

Dando said:



			the idiots at TFL/Southeastern thought a piano at Abbey Wood was a good idea. To be honest I'm surprised one of the locals hasn't knicked it
		
Click to expand...

It's the one the same outfit put in at Lewisham that annoys me most.


----------



## dewsweeper (Apr 15, 2019)

Fish said:



			Braking like that suggests he's on his phone texting, its a reaction they do, I see it daily everywhere!
		
Click to expand...

Surely a case for undertaking !
It is scary being behind someone like this.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 15, 2019)

The tree huggers who have disrupted the centre of London today.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2019)

Spending another 4 hours on the M25 today. 104 miles, 4 hours. Big accident, pretty much closed it.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2019)

Rupert

put a washing out this morning, nice a dry already, started putting it away got to the last item only to turn round and spot that little bugger cock his let over the whole lot folded in the basket.

all needs done again apart from one sock.... little


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 15, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The fact that if you're not a Tiger lover you're a Tiger hater
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s more when people constantly moan about him,thatâ€™s when someone comes across as a hater.


----------



## Dando (Apr 15, 2019)

the legal aid board


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert

put a washing out this morning, nice a dry already, started putting it away got to the last item only to turn round and spot that little bugger cock his let over the whole lot folded in the basket.

all needs done again apart from one sock.... little 

Click to expand...

wife just home and hung the washing out again, i was watching the little toerag and he almost did it again


----------



## Wolf (Apr 15, 2019)

My ex and her once a month irritation. Go to drop kids home after few days with dad, get pretty much all way to her house for my phone to ring and her saying sorry I'm away in Wales for a few days with my new partner. So turn car around take kids all way back to our home with them wondering why there not important enough for her to be there.... Still only a few more weeks till Solicitors resolve it and on plus side means I take a few more days off and have fun with the kids. So glad I can have flexible working.


----------



## Dando (Apr 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			My ex and her once a month irritation. Go to drop kids home after few days with dad, get pretty much all way to her house for my phone to ring and her saying sorry I'm away in Wales for a few days with my new partner. So turn car around take kids all way back to our home with them wondering why there not important enough for her to be there.... Still only a few more weeks till Solicitors resolve it and on plus side means I take a few more days off and have fun with the kids. So glad I can have flexible working.
		
Click to expand...

My ex was pretty much the same mate in changing drop off times and places at the last minute. One time we were asked to drop my daughter at a pub at 10pm!
Luckily I got custody of my daughter 10 years ago and havenâ€™t seen my ex since as she buggered off to Blackpool straight after the final court hearing.
As long as youâ€™ve got all her antics written down thatâ€™ll help your case.
If you need a chat or some advice drop me a PM but no matter what, I wish you all the best in your case.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 16, 2019)

Second hand golf shops, great places, that insist on leaving head covers on all of the drivers and putters. I want to see the heads, see what condition they are in and I can do that in seconds if there are no covers. Head covers on and I lose patience after a while.

Particularly annoying with putters as often you can't even see the head style until the cover is off so you waste more time.


----------



## Dando (Apr 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Second hand golf shops, great places, that insist on leaving head covers on all of the drivers and putters. I want to see the heads, see what condition they are in and I can do that in seconds if there are no covers. Head covers on and I lose patience after a while.

Particularly annoying with putters as often you can't even see the head style until the cover is off so you waste more time.
		
Click to expand...

I popped into American golf in sidcup yesterday as I am thinking of changing putters but they were all chained up


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			I popped into American golf in sidcup yesterday as I am thinking of changing putters but they were all chained up
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I've never seen that before. Don't know the area, is Sidcup that dodgy?


----------



## Wolf (Apr 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			My ex was pretty much the same mate in changing drop off times and places at the last minute. One time we were asked to drop my daughter at a pub at 10pm!
Luckily I got custody of my daughter 10 years ago and havenâ€™t seen my ex since as she buggered off to Blackpool straight after the final court hearing.
As long as youâ€™ve got all her antics written down thatâ€™ll help your case.
If you need a chat or some advice drop me a PM but no matter what, I wish you all the best in your case.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate I may take you up on that one day, everything is noted down and gets sent to solicitor each time it happens, just awaiting hearing dates at moment see what happens then.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			I popped into American golf in sidcup yesterday as I am thinking of changing putters but they were all chained up
		
Click to expand...

Must be expecting some dodgy clientele from Swanley coming in ðŸ˜‚
Used to quite like that range up there didn't know AG still had it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wow, I've never seen that before. Don't know the area, is Sidcup that dodgy?
		
Click to expand...

Never seen that in AG. Seen it in a driving range once that was in a bit of a dodgy area


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2019)

So, Notre Dame burns, which is very sad. A disaster in so many ways.

Macron vows it will be rebuilt. Fine. Good plan. He then announces he will launch a global campaign to fund it. Really? It's  French. Pay for it. It's Catholic, pay for it. Is it not insured? 

Oh, and they managed to rescue the crown of thorns. THE crown of thorns. Pull the other one, it's not real.


----------



## Dando (Apr 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wow, I've never seen that before. Don't know the area, is Sidcup that dodgy?
		
Click to expand...

Sidcup isnâ€™t too bad but itâ€™s not that far from star lane where members of the â€œother caravan clubâ€ live


----------



## Dando (Apr 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Must be expecting some dodgy clientele from Swanley coming in ðŸ˜‚
Used to quite like that range up there didn't know AG still had it.
		
Click to expand...

The range is pretty good and they have a decent sized chipping area as well.
Rather than get a putter I booked an iron fitting so itâ€™ll be much more expensive! Maybe itâ€™s a cunning plan on AGâ€™s part


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 16, 2019)

Game Of Thrones taking over the world this week ðŸ’©ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Patster1969 (Apr 16, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Game Of Thrones taking over the world this week ðŸ’©ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I've seen two episodes, wasn't that bothered and didn't really like any of the characters either


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 16, 2019)

Patster1969 said:



			I've seen two episodes, wasn't that bothered and didn't really like any of the characters either
		
Click to expand...

Me and the missis watched the first series years ago, as soon as the dragons appeared that was me out.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 16, 2019)

Patster1969 said:



			I've seen two episodes, wasn't that bothered and didn't really like any of the characters either
		
Click to expand...

2 more than me though ðŸ˜±


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			2 more than me though ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

And me. Never seen the fascination in it


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 16, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Me and the missis watched the first series years ago, as soon as the dragons appeared that was me out.
		
Click to expand...

Saw the first series too. When the weird white snowmen appeared I lost interest.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Saw the first series too. When the weird white snowmen appeared I lost interest.
		
Click to expand...

They have different colours..


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 16, 2019)

Trying to cut out energy drinks this week, I've nearly fallen asleep at my desk about 17 times. And eventually having to buy a bag of Snickers bites to keep me awake instead.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 16, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Game Of Thrones taking over the world this week ðŸ’©ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Heathen. It's huge, massive, even bigger than massive. Okay, I may have got a bit carried away there. Anyway I love it and it is justifiably taking over the world right now.

If you think this is bad just wait for The Avengers film. That really will dominate everything for a while.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Heathen. It's huge, massive, even bigger than massive. Okay, I may have got a bit carried away there. Anyway I love it and it is justifiably taking over the world right now.

If you think this is bad just wait for The Avengers film. That really will dominate everything for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Difference is thatâ€™s a blooming good franchise


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Heathen. It's huge, massive, even bigger than massive. Okay, I may have got a bit carried away there. Anyway I love it and it is justifiably taking over the world right now.

If you think this is bad just wait for The Avengers film. That really will dominate everything for a while.
		
Click to expand...

I've not seen so much as 2 minutes of it so could you possibly explain the story in less than 20 words


----------



## user2010 (Apr 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			My ex and her once a month irritation. Go to drop kids home after few days with dad, get pretty much all way to her house for my phone to ring and her saying sorry I'm away in Wales for a few days with my new partner. So turn car around take kids all way back to our home with them wondering why there not important enough for her to be there.... Still only a few more weeks till Solicitors resolve it and on plus side means I take a few more days off and have fun with the kids. So glad I can have flexible working.
		
Click to expand...



Coming soon to the Jeremy Kyle show.....


----------



## Dando (Apr 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I've not seen so much as 2 minutes of it so could you possibly explain the story in less than 20 words
		
Click to expand...

Tits, sex, dragons, zombies, incest,  violence


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2019)

And snowmen... apparently..


----------



## Dando (Apr 16, 2019)

The great unwashed doing their best to disrupt traffic in London


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I've not seen so much as 2 minutes of it so could you possibly explain the story in less than 20 words
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			Tits, sex, dragons, zombies, incest,  violence
		
Click to expand...

I was initially thinking it was impossible to do, lots of different houses/families vying for power, complicated plot lines etc but actually Dando has done a pretty good job there ðŸ˜. 

Sad to say, for some but not me of course ðŸ¤”, the naked quota has dropped significantly as the series has developed. The violence level, methods of killing, that has definitely not dropped off.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			Tits, sex, dragons, zombies, incest,  violence
		
Click to expand...

Now I know why David likes it so much (and tells me I won't)!!


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was initially thinking it was impossible to do, lots of different houses/families vying for power, complicated plot lines etc but actually Dando has done a pretty good job there ðŸ˜.

Sad to say, for some but not me of course ðŸ¤”, the naked quota has dropped significantly as the series has developed. The violence level, methods of killing, that has definitely not dropped off.
		
Click to expand...

.......................... and you, Sir, are my favourite character, but others are far better looking.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			Tits, sex, dragons, zombies, incest,  lence
		
Click to expand...

I've set the betamax ðŸ‘



AmandaJR said:



			Now I know why David likes it so much (and tells me I won't)!!
		
Click to expand...

I hope they're keeping their incest in the family ðŸ¤«


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 16, 2019)

The most irritating thing for me are people walking towards you who make no effort to move to one side.
I am really polite and do change direction to avoid contact, however more people seem to feel they exclusively own the path in front of them. The best, are those who even make eye contact, almost challenging you.
Aaaghh


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 16, 2019)

People that go to a buffet style restaurant, where you can return to get more food whenever you want, yet still feel the need to pile their plate up into a small mountain. 

And also the family that let their older son, aged around 6, to carry and then drop his own plate on the way back from the buffet, and then two minutes later thought it was a good idea to let their younger son, aged around 4, to do the same thing.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 16, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Coming soon to the Jeremy Kyle show.....

Click to expand...

You don't know how accurate that statement is when it comes to my ex, full on bloody jezralite that one, never her fault.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			The most irritating thing for me are people walking towards you who make no effort to move to one side.
I am really polite and do change direction to avoid contact, however more people seem to feel they exclusively own the path in front of them. The best, are those who even make eye contact, almost challenging you.
Aaaghh
		
Click to expand...

Somewhat scarily, they do this in their cars too....


----------



## Dando (Apr 17, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			The most irritating thing for me are people walking towards you who make no effort to move to one side.
I am really polite and do change direction to avoid contact, however more people seem to feel they exclusively own the path in front of them. The best, are those who even make eye contact, almost challenging you.
Aaaghh
		
Click to expand...

The City is full of people like that and those who cut across the front of you without looking.
More often than not Iâ€™ll walk into them. At 6ft 1 and 17 stone itâ€™ll hurt them more than it does me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

Dando said:



			The City is full of people like that and those who cut across the front of you without looking.
More often than not Iâ€™ll walk into them. At 6ft 1 and 17 stone itâ€™ll hurt them more than it does me
		
Click to expand...

It is the ones that walk and then stop dead still in front of you for no reason and without warning that annoy me (usually to look at their phone). I tend to ensure I make contact and give their achilles a good whack for good measure


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 17, 2019)

Dando said:



			The City is full of people like that and those who cut across the front of you without looking.
More often than not Iâ€™ll walk into them. At 6ft 1 and 17 stone itâ€™ll hurt them more than it does me
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a small bloke, or shy; I am going to start holding my line a bit more and see what happens.
Watch this space.
Actually it's my space - don't invade it ðŸ˜ˆ


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			The most irritating thing for me are people walking towards you who make no effort to move to one side.
I am really polite and do change direction to avoid contact, however more people seem to feel they exclusively own the path in front of them. The best, are those who even make eye contact, almost challenging you.
Aaaghh
		
Click to expand...

sounds like a perfect description of French and Spanish Tourists visiting Inversneck


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 17, 2019)

I had some a-hole coming towards me on the underground once pushing people out of the way in one of the tunnels leading to a platform.  So I just left my Samsonite a little further away from my body on the outside and heard a lovely crack as his knee ran into it.  He went down like a Spanish defender and last I saw was him on the floor and two of the people he'd pushed out of the way laughing at him.  Karma eh?


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 17, 2019)

White van man this morning stopping on an s-bend making me slam my brakes on. What did he stop for? There was nothing there? As he set off again, after about a minute, there it was by the kerb.....a mouse. My nose on the windscreen, for a mouse. White van man with a heart...who knew?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 17, 2019)

Shops that put expensive jumpers on coat hangers. Take the hanger out, put the jumper on, and it still looks like it has a coat hanger in it. Will it wear back to shape? No idea, as I will not be buying it.

Jumpers need to be folded.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 17, 2019)

Feller in front of me on the golf course on Monday, who asked me what my handicap was before waving me through. Why ask that?? All that matters is that I've caught them up surely? And having asked, I'm surprised that my answer of "21" met with his satisfaction.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Feller in front of me on the golf course on Monday, who asked me what my handicap was before waving me through. Why ask that?? All that matters is that I've caught them up surely? And having asked, I'm surprised that my answer of "21" met with his satisfaction. 

Click to expand...

maybe after seeing some of your game he might be safer behind you rather than in front


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			maybe after seeing some of your game he might be safer behind you rather than in front

Click to expand...

On the contrary, he was actually very complimentary of my next drive!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 17, 2019)

The idiot who ran our society event today who had 15 players to organise and decided to put three fourballs out (with all the high handicaps included) and leave a threeball at the end including myself and another guy who are single figures.  4 hours and 50 minutes later â€¦..       We both got the third guy to take our cards in and left before dinner or we could have both ended up doing time.   Is 5 x 3 = 15 that difficult?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The idiot who ran our society event today who had 15 players to organise and decided to put three fourballs out (with all the high handicaps included) and leave a threeball at the end including myself and another guy who are single figures.  4 hours and 50 minutes later â€¦..       We both got the third guy to take our cards in and left before dinner or we could have both ended up doing time.   Is 5 x 3 = 15 that difficult?
		
Click to expand...

How many tee slots did he book? Maybe he expected 16 and had only booked 4 slots?

Society golf is meant to be social. Not just put the best players out first all the time so they can rush round and retell everyone else of a lower standard how wonderful their 3 hour round was......


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 17, 2019)

Nope there were loads of spare spots.  And as for the poor buggers behind us in 2 and 3-balls, they were walking off all over the place.  It was absolutely embarrassing.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Nope there were loads of spare spots.  And as for the poor buggers behind us in 2 and 3-balls, they were walking off all over the place.  It was absolutely embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf, the society Iâ€™m in. 4 hours is a good round. Poor golfers, as well as quite a few of the older gents with various ailments all adds up. Iâ€™ve always thought clubs should leave a few tee times spare after societyâ€™s as generally theyâ€™re a little slower as well as paying a premium so shouldnâ€™t be made to rush. 

Re your op, if there was space then it does seem that he made a balls up in organising it. Could someone not have pointed out the simple mathematics prior to teeing off?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 17, 2019)

From what I've just heard, it's all kicked off over dinner.   Glad I didn't stay and went for fish and chips on the way home.   There were actually four other 3-ball groups ahead of this bunch of 4-balls and they all finished hours ahead and couldn't see what the problem was.      To be continued tomorrow morning when the organiser, his mates and the guy in our group who stayed for dinner have been bailed.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The idiot who ran our society event today who had 15 players to organise and decided to put three fourballs out (with all the high handicaps included) and leave a threeball at the end including myself and another guy who are single figures.  4 hours and 50 minutes later â€¦..       We both got the third guy to take our cards in and left before dinner or we could have both ended up doing time.   Is 5 x 3 = 15 that difficult?
		
Click to expand...

idiotic why not put the 3 first? Thats what we do 4 balls always last


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			From what I've just heard, it's all kicked off over dinner.   Glad I didn't stay and went for fish and chips on the way home.   There were actually four other 3-ball groups ahead of this bunch of 4-balls and they all finished hours ahead and couldn't see what the problem was.      To be continued tomorrow morning when the organiser, his mates and the guy in our group who stayed for dinner have been bailed.
		
Click to expand...

Kicked off how. Were there tables turned over, food thrown. Sounds like a fun society to play in. Gloriously organised. Why don't you step up to the plate for the next one


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 17, 2019)

On the odd occasion we have put a 3 ball out last, because someone let us know he was running a bit late ,but still hoped to make it in time for the last tee time time. 
Normally 2 balls and 3 balls should always go out in front of 4 balls.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 17, 2019)

Heh heh heh - just a bit of poetic licence.  Someone didn't get a second serving of pudding in return for organising the groups that way.  It was just stupid not to have 5 x 3 balls instead of what he did.   I had no problem with being in the last group as I knew I was coming straight from work.   I just didn't expect to be falling asleep in the middle of each fairway waiting for the group in front to think about finishing.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 17, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Heh heh heh - just a bit of poetic licence.  Someone didn't get a second serving of pudding in return for organising the groups that way.  It was just stupid not to have 5 x 3 balls instead of what he did.   I had no problem with being in the last group as I knew I was coming straight from work.   I just didn't expect to be falling asleep in the middle of each fairway waiting for the group in front to think about finishing.
		
Click to expand...

Why doesn't the same rules of faster groups playing through apply to societies?
Always amazes me that society groups insist on playing the course the way they started out.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 18, 2019)

Our society doesn't operate that way, if they are holding people up they move aside, especially after some heavy abuse!


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 18, 2019)

Blokes wearing trousers 2 inches too short and then bright socks..... Who in the hell wants to see your bloody socks?

This fashion fad of sour dough and crushed avocado. Stop being a sheep, you aren't cool.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2019)

Petr Cech in goal for Arsenal. We need to win, so play the number 1, Leno. I don't get having cup keepers.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2019)

"Social Media Boycott"...seriously?!


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



*"Social Media Boycott"*...seriously?!
		
Click to expand...

I heard that and nearly laughed my bits off.
Apparently some people are getting really upset ................................... maybe they should just get a real life instead.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 19, 2019)

Picked HID up from the railway station after she had a day in London. The only parking is limited to 20 minutes ( no problem) there are only 20 parking bays and 14 of them are marked for disabled blue badge holders only !


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2019)

The screaming teenage girls and constant drum & bass from the house 4 doors along.  None of them could carry a tune in a bucket.


----------



## Dando (Apr 19, 2019)

Not bringing enough alcohol away with us


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			I heard that and nearly laughed my bits off.
Apparently some people are getting really upset ................................... maybe they should just get a real life instead.
		
Click to expand...

Are you really laughing at people trying to stand up to racism?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The screaming teenage girls and constant drum & bass from the house 4 doors along.  None of them could carry a tune in a bucket.
		
Click to expand...

Just turn Barry Manilow up full blast - that'll scare them off...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			"Social Media Boycott"...seriously?!
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			I heard that and nearly laughed my bits off.
Apparently some people are getting really upset ................................... maybe they should just get a real life instead.
		
Click to expand...

Are they not doing it to stand up against Racist abuse on social media ?

Whats funny about it ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Just turn Barry Manilow up full blast - that'll scare them off...
		
Click to expand...

Best you send me your collection then.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are they not doing it to stand up against Racist abuse on social media ?

Whats funny about it ?
		
Click to expand...

That a 24 hour boycott on them posting on Twitter etc is a powerful stand up to racism? Seriously?!

"I refuse to post pictures of my cat on Instagram for 1 whole day" - take that you racist pigs!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			That a 24 hour boycott on them posting on Twitter etc is a powerful stand up to racism? Seriously?!

"I refuse to post pictures of my cat on Instagram for 1 whole day" - take that you racist pigs!
		
Click to expand...

You probably have significantly less followers than them Tbf. 
How many times is the PL tweeted about daily? It all helps with sponsorship Iâ€™d imagine. If one day there are no tweets it may be noticeable?

If they didnâ€™t tweet for a week Iâ€™m sure it would be. 

#metoo got how much exposure? I mean, itâ€™s only a tweet........


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2019)

I don't have any followers...

It just seems totally over-egged as a stand up to racism.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I don't have any followers...

It just seems totally over-egged as a stand up to racism.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s been done as a protest to the media corporations lack of action against it. 

Famous people will obviously have significantly more followers than the rest of us. Without constant retweets, twitter for example becomes redundant. It may actually cause then to look into security measures. The spread of many things such as racist videos, homophobic, deaths etc spread through social media like wildfire. Even when a culprit is caught this organisations are uncooperative with the police as theyâ€™re scared to lose subscribers. 

It may not be chaining themselves to railings or burning bras. But in this day and age, Exposure or lack of it is key.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			That a 24 hour boycott on them posting on Twitter etc is a powerful stand up to racism? Seriously?!

"I refuse to post pictures of my cat on Instagram for 1 whole day" - take that you racist pigs!
		
Click to expand...

Well they could do nothing - a lot of these guys and girls have hundreds of thousands of people following them and social media is powerful tool and has the platform to send a big message. Itâ€™s been done before with sexism and also from the LBGT community.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 19, 2019)

But Paul Pogba not sharing his latest hair colour,or Lingard not treating us to to his new hand shake.
Tbh thatâ€™s hardly a punishment ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2019)

I could have posted this on the eco warrior thread but she irritates me, so.....?

Emma Thompson. Self righteous hypocrite. Apparently she plants lots of trees so that makes up for the huge number of long haul flights she takes and allows her to lecture the rest of us. Fly to the US for a luvvy awards ceremony,  plant a tree. That's okay then.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I could have posted this on the eco warrior thread but she irritates me, so.....?

Emma Thompson. Self righteous hypocrite. Apparently she plants lots of trees so that makes up for the huge number of long haul flights she takes and allows her to lecture the rest of us. Fly to the US for a luvvy awards ceremony,  plant a tree. That's okay then.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely seems to be a degree of hypocrisy given her carbon footprint travelling all over the world for filming and awards and does her tree planting really cancel that out.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2019)

Her argument will be that as the plane will be flying anyway she's not increasing the damage that's being done....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely seems to be a degree of hypocrisy given her carbon footprint travelling all over the world for filming and awards and does her tree planting really cancel that out.
		
Click to expand...

No. It might ease her conscience but it doesn't even come close.


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you really laughing at people trying to stand up to racism?
		
Click to expand...

No .............................. why would I? 
What sort of a person would, other than a racist?
It's their methodoligy that I find funny. 
They went for 24hrs because that's long as they could possibly live without social media themselves!
Maybe I'm out of touch, but I don't think that'll stop a racist, do you?



Liverpoolphil said:



			Are they not doing it to stand up against Racist abuse on social media ?
Whats funny about it ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.
It's for 24 hours! Do you, or they, seriously think it's going to make a blind bit of difference.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			No .............................. why would I?
What sort of a person would, other than a racist?
It's their methodoligy that I find funny.
They went for 24hrs because that's long as they could possibly live without social media themselves!
Maybe I'm out of touch, but I don't think that'll stop a racist, do you?



Yes.
It's for 24 hours! Do you, or they, seriously think it's going to make a blind bit of difference.
		
Click to expand...

Should they do nothing ?

Do you understand why the blackout ? Itâ€™s not just about stopping the people posting the racist abuse - itâ€™s about the social media companies also doing something more pro active to tackle the constant level of racist abuse. The people that are doing the blackout have a significant amount of followers and itâ€™s going to have an affect on the footprint during those hours

Itâ€™s not some token gesture and itâ€™s poor to laugh at them for what they are doing.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2019)

Referees always allowing play to continue when a team has a chance despite time having expired.
It happens every game and it's a disgrace.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			No .............................. why would I?
What sort of a person would, other than a racist?
It's their methodoligy that I find funny.
They went for 24hrs because that's long as they could possibly live without social media themselves!
Maybe I'm out of touch, but I don't think that'll stop a racist, do you?



Yes.
It's for 24 hours! Do you, or they, seriously think it's going to make a blind bit of difference.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t rise to it,heâ€™s just looking to argue the toss.

As for the â€œblackoutâ€ Iâ€™m sure their meaning is all good,but letâ€™s be honest,who cares if Jamie Vardy doesnâ€™t post a pic of a WKD for 24hrs?


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Should they do nothing ?

Do you understand why the blackout ? Itâ€™s not just about stopping the people posting the racist abuse - itâ€™s about the social media companies also doing something more pro active to tackle the constant level of racist abuse. The people that are doing the blackout have a significant amount of followers and itâ€™s going to have an affect on the footprint during those hours

Itâ€™s not some token gesture and itâ€™s poor to laugh at them for what they are doing.
		
Click to expand...

If they're going to do it, they should do it for a reasonable amount of time, not for just a day.
That's my point so stop trying to read in to it something that's not there.
It's like you're looking for an argument, which I find both surprising and disappointing.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 19, 2019)

So my broadband is out. BT say it isn't, but it flipping is. My Sky Q boxes are hard wired together. The master one works. The other doesn't. It relies on wifi. It is hard wired. Why does it need wifi.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Referees always allowing play to continue when a team has a chance despite time having expired.
It happens every game and it's a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

Added time is a minimum, not a maximum.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 20, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			This fashion fad of sour dough and crushed avocado. Stop being a sheep, you aren't cool.
		
Click to expand...

Or it tastes nice?


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 20, 2019)

Much more than a random irritation - an innocent life lost in Northern Ireland due to the IRA.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Added time is a minimum, not a maximum.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not my point.
If a team is attacking and time has expired the refs never blow the whistle, they always blow after that phase of play has finished.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Thatâ€™s not my point.
If a team is attacking and time has expired the refs never blow the whistle, they always blow after that phase of play has finished.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s certainly not the case. You see plenty of attacks nipped in the bud.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Thatâ€™s not my point.
If a team is attacking and time has expired the refs never blow the whistle, they always blow after that phase of play has finished.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you're Clive Thomas in the 1974 World Cup.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Thatâ€™s certainly not the case. You see plenty of attacks nipped in the bud.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, I'm not so sure, watch this weekends games and see what happens.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 20, 2019)

Installers of my black out blinds, who have fitted them ever so slightly too low rendering them pointless. 

Not noticing before paying and tipping the plasterer, that he'd used our wheelie bin to mix and had also left all the unused mix in it. The Mrs can't move it, so it's now my problem (at 7.30am).

Not taking my new Hugo Boss tshirt off before applying sun cream ahead of today's round.

I wish we had a cat I could kick.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Hmmm, I'm not so sure, watch this weekends games and see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

I think most refs will allow that phase of play to complete, so yes I do agree that an attacking team is generally allowed to finish their attack but I also think most refs have a limit and will say enough is enough if an attack drags out too long. Also seen so many really good potential counter attacks ended immediately.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 20, 2019)

Being questioned about my random irritations. I find that randomly irritating!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 20, 2019)

Soccer AM - used to love watching it but it's just become like a lad's night out.

What I imagine a lad's night out to be - before that gets called into question


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2019)

Have a big hit of sciatica 1 hour before a club match as the lovely weather hits the country ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¡


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Top dressed and hollow tined greens. Absolutely bone hard and bouncy. An absolute waste of time trying to play on them and .2 back. Putts from 2 feet spent more time in the air and were bouncing sideways. God knows why the comp was a qualifier.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have a big hit of sciatica 1 hour before a club match as the lovely weather hits the country ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Do you or any other forummers have any suggestions as to long term cures for this? I know I should probably see a doctor to get proper advice but would be happy to pay privately for a sports massage, chiropractor or other professional if I thought they would cure the problem.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Do you or any other forummers have any suggestions as to long term cures for this? I know I should probably see a doctor to get proper advice but would be happy to pay privately for a sports massage, chiropractor or other professional if I thought they would cure the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Pilates and Yoga mate plus lots of stretches , i also go to a chiropractor and have painkillers, i normally do a good job of keeping it away but hit bad today picking up wet washing 

Cures will normally be surgery if itâ€™s bad but mainly just exercise and time. 

This is a good article 

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/7619.php


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 20, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I think most refs will allow that phase of play to complete, so yes I do agree that an attacking team is generally allowed to finish their attack but I also think most refs have a limit and will say enough is enough if an attack drags out too long. Also seen so many really good potential counter attacks ended immediately.
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Referees always allowing play to continue when a team has a chance despite time having expired.
It happens every game and it's a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

It's about time the F A  took a leaf out of the Rugby League book of timekeeping. There is a separate timekeeper who takes instruction from the ref when to stop time and when to resume. So, e.g, if a substitution is made then the ref signals time off as the player leaves the field, and signals time on when the player enters the field.
Same with injuries etc.
When the end of the game approaches, the spectators and tv audience see the time counting down It's. clear to everyone when the game is going to finish and that it is the full playing time and is not overtime either, and so all " added time" controversy can stop.
You'd think refs would like that, but maybe pride won't allow the decision to be taken away? 
Certainly would take away any suspicion of biased decision making.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pilates and Yoga mate plus lots of stretches , i also go to a chiropractor and have painkillers, i normally do a good job of keeping it away but hit bad today picking up wet washing

Cures will normally be surgery if itâ€™s bad but mainly just exercise and time.

This is a good article

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/7619.php

Click to expand...

Cheers Phil, will have a read of the article and then decide the best option for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			It's about time the F A  took a leaf out of the Rugby League book of timekeeping. There is a separate timekeeper who takes instruction from the ref when to stop time and when to resume. So, e.g, if a substitution is made then the ref signals time off as the player leaves the field, and signals time on when the player enters the field.
Same with injuries etc.
When the end of the game approaches, the spectators and tv audience see the time counting down It's. clear to everyone when the game is going to finish and that it is the full playing time and is not overtime either, and so all " added time" controversy can stop.
You'd think refs would like that, but maybe pride won't allow the decision to be taken away?
Certainly would take away any suspicion of biased decision making.
		
Click to expand...

I have always thought its a good idea but as the laws state the referee is the sole arbiter of time then it would need a massive positional shift from FIFA and I can't see it happening especially as it seems a logical move. It would stop a lot of the feigning of injury if the ref simply stops the clock. Same when the ball goes out and a player holds onto it etc. Like rugby as soon as the ball goes dead the clock stops until the throw, free kick, or goal kick restart the game


----------



## Wilson (Apr 20, 2019)

The odours being produced by my dog ðŸ¤¢.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 20, 2019)

Wilson said:



			The odours being produced by my dog ðŸ¤¢.
		
Click to expand...

I have a similar problem but in my case it's the odours being produced by my 7 year old son.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 20, 2019)

Having dug up half my lawn and relaid with fresh turf, I now find myself looking at it constantly wondering the following:

Will the joints disappear?
Am I watering it enough?
Am I watering it too much?

Not sure how Iâ€™m going to last the next couple of weeks whilst the roots â€œhopefullyâ€ dig in.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 20, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Having dug up half my lawn and relaid with fresh turf, I now find myself looking at it constantly wondering the following:

Will the joints disappear?
Am I watering it enough?
Am I watering it too much?

Not sure how Iâ€™m going to last the next couple of weeks whilst the roots â€œhopefullyâ€ dig in.
		
Click to expand...

3 years on from having my fake grass installed Iâ€™m glad I did lol no mowing.. just occasional jet wash (more so because the dog goes loo on it) other than that looks brilliant all year round


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			3 years on from having my fake grass installed Iâ€™m glad I did lol no mowing.. just occasional jet wash (more so because the dog goes loo on it) other than that looks brilliant all year round
		
Click to expand...

Our neighbours have just had their lawn done with fake grass, looks good and I understand why they did it, but itâ€™s not something I could ever do.

Early memories of sitting on my grandads lap whilst mowing his lawn will always mean I have real grass, just a bit of a PITA to get it going!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 20, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Soccer AM - used to love watching it but it's just become like a lad's night out.

What I imagine a lad's night out to be - before that gets called into question 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s been pants for years.


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Having dug up half my lawn and relaid with fresh turf, I now find myself looking at it constantly wondering the following:

Will the joints disappear?
Am I watering it enough?
Am I watering it too much?

Not sure how Iâ€™m going to last the next couple of weeks whilst the roots â€œhopefullyâ€ dig in.
		
Click to expand...

It'd be very difficult to over water it right now!
Give it plenty of water each evening.
If the joints are narrow they'll disappear okay. If they're large, a bit of topsoil and seed should sort you out.
Don't fret, grass is very hardy stuff.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 21, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Do you or any other forummers have any suggestions as to long term cures for this? I know I should probably see a doctor to get proper advice but would be happy to pay privately for a sports massage, chiropractor or other professional if I thought they would cure the problem.
		
Click to expand...

I used to suffer quite badly in my early 50's.
Went to chiropractor recommended by local farmers [against my inner beliefs].
One visit and I have not suffered in the 21 years since


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2019)

This is the nearest we have to a 'ruin your day' thread so here goes. 34 points yesterday on rubbish greens. I've just had an email stating I've gone up 0.1 ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬. Okay, I know that means others managed better on them than I did but that was not a round that deserved an increase. Very, very grumpy right now ðŸ˜¡.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Slime said:



			It'd be very difficult to over water it right now!
Give it plenty of water each evening.
If the joints are narrow they'll disappear okay. If they're large, a bit of topsoil and seed should sort you out.
Don't fret, grassis very hardy stuff.  

Click to expand...




SteveW86 said:



			Having dug up half my lawn and relaid with fresh turf, I now find myself looking at it constantly wondering the following:

Will the joints disappear?
Am I watering it enough?
Am I watering it too much?

Not sure how Iâ€™m going to last the next couple of weeks whilst the roots â€œhopefullyâ€ dig in.
		
Click to expand...

The initial ground work is very important also remember always keep the green side up,


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2019)

The club publishing the results for yesterdays 4BBB results and they are all wrong.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 21, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			The initial ground work is very important also remember always keep the green side up,

Click to expand...

And mix a little whiskey in the water, that way the grass grows up half cut


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 21, 2019)

Having to jetwash the driveway and patio because Mrs Shark said so.  A fun job for the first five minutes then boring as hell.  The only consolation was thinking how wound up it would make the eco-warriors using the water and power for that purpose.   That actually made it something that gladdened my heart.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Having to jetwash the driveway and patio because Mrs Shark said so.  A fun job for the first five minutes then boring as hell.  The only consolation was thinking how wound up it would make the eco-warriors using the water and power for that purpose.   That actually made it something that gladdened my heart.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, i had to power wash the front driveway, the back yard mono block, artificial grass, decking and 10 fence panels both sides. please don't shop me to the Ecos


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 21, 2019)

bobmac said:



			And mix a little whiskey in the water, that way the grass grows up half cut
		
Click to expand...

Green Chartreuse will have much the same effect and enhance the colour.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2019)

Bloody gardening...hate it
Only thing I hate more is decorating.....
And nailing a piece of my anatomy to a table....


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 21, 2019)

Mustafi. The guy is an oxygen thief.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Mustafi. The guy is an oxygen thief.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to 2nd this irritation, absolute garbage as a footballer is stealing a living


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2019)

Paul Pogba and LFC.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Bloody gardening...hate it
Only thing I hate more is decorating.....
And nailing a piece of my anatomy to a table....

Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve never known you to do any gardening or decorating, full stop.

As to your other activities does it leave a scar? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2019)

Playing crap golf (I should be use to that) and listening to an Arsenal fan all the way through the match when the bar at the club is trying to watch the game


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 21, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Having to jetwash the driveway and patio because Mrs Shark said so.  A fun job for the first five minutes then boring as hell.  The only consolation was thinking how wound up it would make the eco-warriors using the water and power for that purpose.   That actually made it something that gladdened my heart.
		
Click to expand...

Try wet n forget 

Spray that on your driveway instead, works with rain etc to keep your driveway clean for about 6 months


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 22, 2019)

The Queensferry Crossing, although its becoming so regular an irritation it can probably no longer be classed as random.

Surely just a matter of time before they claim it's Westminster's fault.


----------



## user2010 (Apr 22, 2019)

The snowflakes on here.


----------



## IanM (Apr 22, 2019)

The Mayor of London


----------



## Neilds (Apr 22, 2019)

Men wearing skinny jeans ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ 
It is not a good look when you are skinny and definitely not when you are of a larger build!!!!
Was out in the pubs over the weekend and there were far too many wearing them - almost put me off my pintâ˜¹ï¸


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 22, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Men wearing skinny jeans ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬
It is not a good look when you are skinny and definitely not when you are of a larger build!!!!
Was out in the pubs over the weekend and there were far too many wearing them - almost put me off my pintâ˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Guessing you canâ€™t get away with them, eh? Skinny jeans are great. I donâ€™t get the ones where they restrict blood flow to a manâ€™s knackers though.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 22, 2019)

People clogging up the roads by using the right hand lane to go straight over roundabouts which in turn snarls the whole thing up and causes long tail backs.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 22, 2019)

Black pepper; more precisely the obsession with putting it all over prepared supermarket meals.  No, just no.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2019)

Foul smelling BBQ's and loud music from the neighbours


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 22, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			People clogging up the roads by using the right hand lane to go straight over roundabouts which in turn snarls the whole thing up and causes long tail backs.
		
Click to expand...

If there's a two lane entry & a two lane exit where's the issue?  Usually with the numpties that can't stay in lane on the roundabout.


----------



## Dando (Apr 22, 2019)

Step daughter being at home for past 3 weeks even though sheâ€™s married and has her own place.
Sheâ€™s moving to RAF Cosford in 2 weeks as her other half is being posted there but apparently sheâ€™s moving back in with us in September as she wants to do an Uni course in Guildford....that they also do in Birmingham.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			If there's a two lane entry & a two lane exit where's the issue?  Usually with the numpties that can't stay in lane on the roundabout. 

Click to expand...

It isn't 2 lane exit.


----------



## user2010 (Apr 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Foul smelling BBQ's* and loud music from the neighbours
		
Click to expand...



In what way?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			In what way?

Click to expand...

They are cooking chicken ðŸ‘


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 22, 2019)

Leo - team captain on Uni Challenge.

Edit - to things that gladden the heart...Edinburgh won!!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Foul smelling BBQ's and loud music from the neighbours
		
Click to expand...

My humble apologies, the ribeye steak sandwiches and radio 6 were superb though ðŸ˜›


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 22, 2019)

Tactical cramp.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 22, 2019)

Shabby chic - basically just crap furniture that has been badly painted white and just looks a bit shit but because it's now got a name people think they can charge twice the price for it.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are they not doing it to stand up against Racist abuse on social media ?

Whats funny about it ?
		
Click to expand...

The fact that they think that a 24 hour media ban by them is something that will change things. And now your reply.LOL. Unbelieveable Jeff!


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Should they do nothing ?

Do you understand why the blackout ? Itâ€™s not just about stopping the people posting the racist abuse - itâ€™s about the social media companies also doing something more pro active to tackle the constant level of racist abuse. The people that are doing the blackout have a significant amount of followers and itâ€™s going to have an affect on the footprint during those hours

Itâ€™s not some token gesture and itâ€™s poor to laugh at them for what they are doing.
		
Click to expand...

Having fare too much to do to read stuff on here at the weekend and being days late to join in at the time on this. 

Oh and LOL


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2019)

Oil, when will the price drop and the wells start drying up as 'economic experts' promised in 2014.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 23, 2019)

Inconsiderate parking from neighbours.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2019)

Somehow completely missing the Honma opportunity thread.......
Didn't want to play 'em anyway...


----------



## Jordanti9 (Apr 23, 2019)

Impatient golfers. Was playing on weekend in a two ball. There was 5 4 balls in front of us  I average around 245 off the tee. By the time I got to my ball the 4 ball infront where on the green as I'm standing there waiting for the green to clear group behind drives are bouncing around me. I ask them to stop. Next hole I'm on the green and they take their second shots into the green while me and my partner are putting. 

Continued for all 18 holes. They where a 4 ball. We couldn't go any quicker because of the group in front and the numerous 4 balls in front of them. And when I mentioned it's dangerous especially taking their second shots to par 4s while we are putting all 4 of them just laughed. Suffice to say me and playing partner submitted our applications for a private course today.


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2019)

M25 speed camera. 99% sure I was done on way home from football last night. Cruising along at 75mph with no speed limits in place, then suddenly one set flashes up 50mph. Brakes on quickly and I go through at 58mph and camera goes off. . The next set, about 500 yards away is blank and so are the rest for the next 5 miles. Just one blooming set has a limit and I get done - deliberate, I tell you!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 24, 2019)

Piece said:



			M25 speed camera. 99% sure I was done on way home from football last night. Cruising along at 75mph with no speed limits in place, then suddenly one set flashes up 50mph. Brakes on quickly and I go through at 58mph and camera goes off. . The next set, about 500 yards away is blank and so are the rest for the next 5 miles. Just one blooming set has a limit and I get done - deliberate, I tell you!
		
Click to expand...

The yellow ones on the side gantries are constantly live, even at 70. The overhead ones only active with the matrix signs going. As far as I was told, they do have a small time window so that those who go through a just active matrix sign are given lee-way because no-one can reduce their speed that quickly safely.
That is what I was told about them anyway.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2019)

Jordanti9 said:



			Impatient golfers. Was playing on weekend in a two ball. There was 5 4 balls in front of us  I average around 245 off the tee. By the time I got to my ball the 4 ball infront where on the green as I'm standing there waiting for the green to clear group behind drives are bouncing around me. I ask them to stop. Next hole I'm on the green and they take their second shots into the green while me and my partner are putting.

Continued for all 18 holes. They where a 4 ball. We couldn't go any quicker because of the group in front and the numerous 4 balls in front of them. And when I mentioned it's dangerous especially taking their second shots to par 4s while we are putting all 4 of them just laughed. Suffice to say me and playing partner submitted our applications for a private course today.
		
Click to expand...

I would have smacked one of their balls back at them, they might have got it then! Ok I wouldn't, but I might have kicked one into a bunker.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 24, 2019)

The weather forecast, when it says it will rain and they are right 
And the weather, just got everything in the shed as the rain starts, come inside and the sun comes out.


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2019)

Joe Hartâ€™s tie knot on Sky Sports


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 24, 2019)

My new router has arrived. Plugged it in, still no broadband. I have an orange light, which is better than no light, but it is orange, and not blue.

BT are now sending an engineer on Friday.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 24, 2019)

My right foot issues. Been behaving last couple of weeks even allowed me some good golf last few days, get up this morning to go and practice and I can't even walk ðŸ˜ 
Another steroid injection and rest needed, just when I'm meant to be playing in my first match for the clubs 1st Team on Saturday and a board comp Sunday, ðŸ˜’


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 24, 2019)

18 holes of golf in the pouring rain at Yeovil today.


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2019)

The muppet in front of me who overtook a cyclist and then immediately turned left.
The cyclist did well to stop in time and he also had plenty of time to swear like a trooper whilst giving said motorist the finger.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2019)

The desperate, manufactured and fake attempts to generate interest and excitement in the Spice Girls reunion. It's painful.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The desperate, manufactured and fake attempts to generate interest and excitement in the Spice Girls reunion. It's painful.
		
Click to expand...

Even more painful is my 7 year old daughter constantly playing their music


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Even more painful is my 7 year old daughter constantly playing their music
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll tell you what I want, what I really really want ðŸ¤£ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Even more painful is my 7 year old daughter constantly playing their music
		
Click to expand...

Holy smoke, you need to lay the law down quickly there


----------



## Wolf (Apr 25, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Iâ€™ll tell you what I want, what I really really want ðŸ¤£ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

You can quickly go off someone ðŸ˜‚



Lord Tyrion said:



			Holy smoke, you need to lay the law down quickly there 

Click to expand...

I've bought her  noise reducing headphones so I csnt hear herðŸ˜‚


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 25, 2019)

Waking up this morning, and I now have broadband, so do I need to cancel the engineer, or do they know they have fixed it?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2019)

Wearing my new astroturf boots last night for the first time, and they are already damaged as the sole has partially peeled away from the leather.  Have enquired about refund policy this morning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2019)

Coming into work and my office turned into an equipment graveyard requiring a Krypton Factor assault course run to simply get to my PC. Words have been exchanged with the technicians


----------



## Slab (Apr 25, 2019)

Cubital Tunnel, didn't even know it was a thing, stoopid nerves


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm filling in my self assesment form, keen this year . Why can't it be in simple English? Mine is pretty straightforward but even so it is stressful to fill in as you try to decipher the terms that they use. The fear of getting something wrong is tangible every year, I really dislike it.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 25, 2019)

Slab said:



			Cubital Tunnel, didn't even know it was a thing, stoopid nerves
		
Click to expand...

I get this from resting my elbows on the desk at work too much. It's not unusual to wake up in the night with no feeling in my hands. What joy.


----------



## Slab (Apr 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm filling in my self assesment form, keen this year . Why can't it be in simple English? Mine is pretty straightforward but even so it is stressful to fill in as you try to decipher the terms that they use. The fear of getting something wrong is tangible every year, I really dislike it.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, horrible thing to do. Remember having palpitations when I couldn't remember username or password on deadline day


----------



## Slab (Apr 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



*I get this from resting my elbows on the desk at work too much*. It's not unusual to wake up in the night with no feeling in my hands. What joy.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I do, its a hard habit to break (& i've only been trying not to do it for and hour and a half!)


----------



## cookelad (Apr 25, 2019)

Slab said:



			Cubital Tunnel, didn't even know it was a thing, stoopid nerves
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I know your pain, had to swap sides of the bed with SWMBO not so long ago so I would lie on my other shoulder as, at it's worst, the pain was so bad.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 25, 2019)

Slab said:



			Exactly what I do, its a hard habit to break (& i've only been trying not to do it for and hour and a half!)
		
Click to expand...

It is - I now try to rest my forearms flat and am pretty successful after initially really struggling with it.



cookelad said:



			Yep, I know your pain, had to swap sides of the bed with SWMBO not so long ago so I would lie on my other shoulder as, at it's worst, the pain was so bad.
		
Click to expand...

My problem is I often fold my arms in bed, or tuck them up in the foetal position. Trying to train yourself to lie with straight elbows when asleep isn't as easy as correcting behaviour when awake.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 25, 2019)

Receiving 16 separate HDID results notifications for competitions played over Easter that I wasn't allowed to enter..


----------



## Wolf (Apr 26, 2019)

People that eat Nachos in the cinema


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 26, 2019)

The diet of the bird/fowl life in and around Middlesbrough. Firstly my newly valeted car was deposited with a cluster of thick purple/grey 'bombs'. Then I covered circa 5 miles doing a quick nine holes trying to dodge geese cack.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 26, 2019)

The air cleaner not firing at full capacity to clean geese cack off my new golf shoes.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 26, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			The diet of the bird/fowl life in and around Middlesbrough. Firstly my newly valeted car was deposited with a cluster of thick purple/grey 'bombs'. Then I covered circa 5 miles doing a quick nine holes trying to dodge geese cack.
		
Click to expand...

Ingleby?


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 26, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Ingleby?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah


----------



## Piece (Apr 26, 2019)

The common phrase, "Celebrity X battling anxiety and depression". Recent one is Elise Christie. 

You can't have anxiety and depression at the same time! It's one or the other, if you really mean depression and really mean anxiety. Certainly you can feel sad and down when you have anxiety disorder, but that is not depression (noting that clinical depression is different).

Terminology labelling is the problem here.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			People that eat Nachos in the cinema
		
Click to expand...

Plus people who eat with their mouth open, and/or talk with their mouths full.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 26, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Yeah
		
Click to expand...

Phone ran out of charge. Do you play there?


----------



## cookelad (Apr 26, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Plus people who eat with their mouth open, and/or talk with their mouths full.
		
Click to expand...

Don't come to Poland, they all seem to do it here! I've nearly trained the missus but I have to look away when my sister-in-law eats!
Referred to it before but there's a girl at work now who cuts her food correctly, fork left knife right, and literally does everything up to actually putting the food in her mouth correctly then at the last second drops the knife swaps fork to right hand. Why are you making hard work of this??


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 26, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Phone ran out of charge. Do you play there?
		
Click to expand...

I did from 2011 to 2015. Geese poo was always a major issue at this time of year.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2019)

Cup final tomorrow and my ankle is still a bit sore from last week. I'm sure it will be fine but it's mildly annoying.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Cup final tomorrow and my ankle is still a bit sore from last week. I'm sure it will be fine but it's mildly annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Ankle problem is my irritation as well today.   We've not had a league game for ages because they tend to get spread out at the end of a season, finally got one this weekend but my ankle is well dodgy from Wednesday training. Support bandage and ibuprofen at the ready.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ankle problem is my irritation as well today.   We've need a league game for ages because they tend to get spread out at the end of a season, finally got one this weekend but my ankle is well dodgy from Wednesday training. Support bandage and ibuprofen at the ready.
		
Click to expand...

Same plan as me oh and try not to let the manager see the strapping ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 26, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I did from 2011 to 2015. Geese poo was always a major issue at this time of year.
		
Click to expand...

Recently they've done a good job of cleaning it up. Last night was like walking through a bird cack mine field though. 

The course itself is in much better nick at the minute. Lost a fair few members though.


----------



## Piece (Apr 26, 2019)

Youngest son has a Cup Final for U9s tomorrow at 11am. Eldest has a tournament 11:30-2:30, with me as manager, in a different location. Also have three tickets for Watford v Wolves at 3pm, another cracking match with 7th place on the line.

I want to do all three. Can't. Can only do 11:30-2:30, so other two have to go. Gutted about missing my son's U9 final the most though


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 26, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Recently they've done a good job of cleaning it up. Last night was like walking through a bird cack mine field though.

The course itself is in much better nick at the minute. Lost a fair few members though.
		
Click to expand...

It was struggling for members around the time I left. The ownership didn't care about members and stripped back competitions, the Rabbits team lacked support etc. It was a friendly club in terms of the members, but there just wasn't enough people playing at a high standard due to the nature of the club - nine holes, with four par 3s doesn't appeal to better players. It suited me because I was just starting out and then I stuck with it out of loyalty and I had good friends at the club.

Who's the captain this year?


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 26, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			It was struggling for members around the time I left. The ownership didn't care about members and stripped back competitions, the Rabbits team lacked support etc. It was a friendly club in terms of the members, but there just wasn't enough people playing at a high standard due to the nature of the club - nine holes, with four par 3s doesn't appeal to better players. It suited me because I was just starting out and then I stuck with it out of loyalty and I had good friends at the club.

Who's the captain this year?
		
Click to expand...

Similar to now to be honest. They have American Golf as the clubshop now though. Me and my playing partners keep our membership as it's on our doorstep, membership is Â£370, new chew getting a tee time and 9 holes after work is ideal.
Loads of choice locally if we fancy tackling a decent course. Always said though there is plenty of land over the way. If they chose to extend it could be a decent standard course.

Gary Warrior is captain this year.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 26, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Similar to now to be honest. They have American Golf as the clubshop now though. Me and my playing partners keep our membership as it's on our doorstep, membership is Â£370, new chew getting a tee time and 9 holes after work is ideal.
Loads of choice locally if we fancy tackling a decent course. Always said though there is plenty of land over the way. If they chose to extend it could be a decent standard course.

Gary Warrior is captain this year.
		
Click to expand...

The talk of extending has been there forever but they never moved on it. Is the pin position on the second still almost always insanely difficult for every competition? 

I remember the name Gary Warrior, must've been a member when I was still playing the odd round there.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 26, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The talk of extending has been there forever but they never moved on it. Is the pin position on the second still almost always insanely difficult for every competition? 

Click to expand...

Ha! They're fans of placing the pin atop the odd 45 degree angle still.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 26, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Ha! They're fans of placing the pin atop the odd 45 degree angle still.
		
Click to expand...

I really must get back for a game some weekend with the lads. See how many times I can find the water...


----------



## Wolf (Apr 26, 2019)

Having just been given a date for Op to remove the offending bone in my right foot, that bits fine as it will solve to daily pain I'm in..

The irritation is that it puts me out of playing for at least 4 weeks it's 5 days before the Old farts meet up so I can no longer play in that, puts me out of 2 major club comps, if doesn't heal in that time potentially puts me out of club championship, means being on crutches for my stag do in Germany and will mean being in pain on my wedding day ðŸ˜


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2019)

Cancel cancel cancel.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 26, 2019)

The first person to reply in a thread quoting the entire first post. Thanks but I'm quite capable of reading it for myself.


----------



## Dando (Apr 26, 2019)

having my first session of group counselling (not an irritation) but the parking nearby is for a maximum of 1 hour and my counselling is for 2 hours. the nearest space with no restrictions was about a mile away.


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Having just been given a date for Op to remove the offending bone in my right foot, that bits fine as it will solve to daily pain I'm in..

The irritation is that it puts me out of playing for at least 4 weeks it's 5 days before the Old farts meet up so I can no longer play in that, puts me out of 2 major club comps, if doesn't heal in that time potentially puts me out of club championship, means being on crutches for my stag do in Germany and will mean being in pain on my wedding day ðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

The pain always starts from your wedding day !!

All the best with the Op.


----------



## IainP (Apr 26, 2019)

Digging out golfing attire that I thought I had put away until Autumn. ðŸ¤¨


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2019)

Stupidly deciding to make Van Dijk captain on Fantasy on a whim, when everyone else obviously chose Mane.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Stupidly deciding to make Van Dijk captain on Fantasy on a whim, when everyone else obviously chose Mane. 

Click to expand...

Liverpool scoring their 5th when id predicted 4-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 26, 2019)

Greta Thunberg


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 27, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Liverpool scoring their 5th when id predicted 4-0
		
Click to expand...

i can trump that, i had 4-0 liverpool and Mane hatrick  both single betsðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2019)

Homebase
5L of masonry paint Â£24
2.5L of the same paint Â£8.03

Check stock of 2.5L
0


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 27, 2019)

drive4show said:



			The first person to reply in a thread quoting the entire first post. Thanks but I'm quite capable of reading it for myself.
		
Click to expand...

Small phones and fat fingers, meaning I sometimes end up having to quote the post to reply to it...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 27, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Homebase
5L of masonry paint Â£24
2.5L of the same paint Â£8.03

Check stock of 2.5L
0


Click to expand...

Discount only for Masons Bob ?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2019)

Few random ones today.. part my own fault part companies fault

Booked wrong day at cinema (it changed the date when I changed the number of adults going .. hate vues website)

got back from wifes eye test to find they havent given us a copy of the prescription so cant order her sunglasses online yet

Natwest.. not telling me I need a card reader to make payments online (id only used app before) but never thought to send me one I have to request one.. 2 weeks later it arrives im ready to activate.. forgot my pin (I dont use the card)

what a donut.


----------



## Slab (Apr 27, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Homebase
5L of masonry paint Â£24
2.5L of the same paint Â£8.03

Check stock of 2.5L
0


Click to expand...

Sounds like the smaller size tin was maybe discontinued and discounted to clear stock, pretty normal and seems to have worked


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2019)

The farmer who raced out in his VW Golf to reprimand us for letting the dogs wander onto the crop field from the bridleway we were on. He then proceeded to reverse his car at me twice to try and intimidate before squealing a 3 point turn and speeding back to the farm. I had nowhere to go but the very field he was trying to protect (though not sure how much, if any, damage the dogs could have done to knee high wheat grass).


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The farmer who raced out in his VW Golf to reprimand us for letting the dogs wander onto the crop field from the bridleway we were on. He then proceeded to reverse his car at me twice to try and intimidate before squealing a 3 point turn and speeding back to the farm. I had nowhere to go but the very field he was trying to protect (though not sure how much, if any, damage the dogs could have done to knee high wheat grass).
		
Click to expand...

Did you get the registration number of the car?


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Did you get the registration number of the car?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly no. Reported to police who were less than interested and even more so when I couldn't provide that. "You've said yourself he was polite"..."so sorry old bean but looks like I'm going to have to drive my car into you - I'll be verbally polite though"! Then the usual blah blah about lack of manpower etc etc.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Sadly no. Reported to police who were less than interested and even more so when I couldn't provide that. "You've said yourself he was polite"..."so sorry old bean but looks like I'm going to have to drive my car into you - I'll be verbally polite though"! Then the usual blah blah about lack of manpower etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

Could you train Daisy and Barley to bite tyres?


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Could you train Daisy and Barley to bite tyres?
		
Click to expand...

Barley would have a go at miserable landowners I reckon!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2019)

It would be churlish to add Fulham again (three straight bloody wins) so I'd have say ordering a sausage bap (on white) and getting a bacon bap on brown. Twice. I wouldn't mind but we were fourth group out so the kitchen was hardly swamped. When it did come the sausages were lukewarm.


----------



## Dando (Apr 28, 2019)

eBay sellers who don't answer your questions


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 28, 2019)

the person i let in front of me at the supermarket till today, she only had one item. stood there watching the person in front of her pack, then it cam to her turn scrabbled around for 10 mins looking for the 87p in her purse, she had plenty of Â£1 coins and cash, but still insisted in taking the entire contents of her handbag out looking for change


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 28, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the person i let in front of me at the supermarket till today, she only had one item. stood there watching the person in front of her pack, then it cam to her turn scrabbled around for 10 mins looking for the 87p in her purse, she had plenty of Â£1 coins and cash, but still insisted in taking the entire contents of her handbag out looking for change
		
Click to expand...

Ten minutes? Iâ€™m calling bs on that. Maybe a minute. Not ten.


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2019)

Not the cyclist in the cycle lane, but the cyclist next to him .......................................... in my lane!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2019)

Slime said:



			Not the cyclist in the cycle lane, but the cyclist next to him .......................................... in my lane!
		
Click to expand...

They can legally ride 2 a breast though and can ride on the road so legally itâ€™s fine

Bloody annoying tho


----------



## Dando (Apr 28, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Ten minutes? Iâ€™m calling bs on that. Maybe a minute. Not ten.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe her bag was like Mary Poppinsâ€™ (thatâ€™s a polite answer)


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 28, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Ten minutes? Iâ€™m calling bs on that. Maybe a minute. Not ten.
		
Click to expand...

This must be the 1st time that 2 unrelated people were both in the same place and witnessed the same irritation. Hope you introduced yourselves and went for a beer or a coffee. What are the chances of meeting up without organising it. That is what the forum is all aboutðŸ‘ŒðŸ˜œ


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 28, 2019)

The bad cough and cold which I felt coming on through last week has decided to go full blown today. Coupled with a hangover from last nights session with the football lads it's fair to say today has been a bit of a wipeout 
Tyneside tomorrow should be interesting


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 28, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Ten minutes? Iâ€™m calling bs on that. Maybe a minute. Not ten.
		
Click to expand...


This. ^^^^ not sure if I feel randomly irritated or amazed at the level of twattery that is displayed by people on here sometimes. ðŸ¤”


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2019)

Putting a watch in for a full service and to replace a broken face and it came back a week ago and no contact from the jewellers and when I picked it up the watch wasn't working as the battery had died


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 28, 2019)

Whoever decided not to hand in my wifes keys at A&E that she dropped out her bag whilst furtling for change one handed with a broken arm to call a taxi to take her home as i was down at Ludlow and her phone was back at the golf club in her car where she had broken it !!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 28, 2019)

Simon Cowellâ€™s face on that advert, it looks computer generated ðŸ˜‚.
Heâ€™s obviously had loads of work done and not for the better #lookscreepy


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 29, 2019)

How about just Simon Cowell?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			How about just Simon Cowell?
		
Click to expand...

See your Simon Cowell and raise you an Amanda Holden


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			See your Simon Cowell and raise you an Amanda Holden
		
Click to expand...

I think they use the same dodgy surgeon, the look is equally poor. Is there anyone more talentless than her?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			See your Simon Cowell and raise you an Amanda Holden
		
Click to expand...

Amanda Holden irritating?       
Have you never seen "The Grimleys"?


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Simon Cowellâ€™s face on that advert, it looks computer generated ðŸ˜‚.
Heâ€™s obviously had loads of work done and not for the better #lookscreepy
		
Click to expand...

It look like heâ€™s ironed his face


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 29, 2019)

Dando said:



			Maybe her bag was like Mary Poppinsâ€™ (thatâ€™s a polite answer)
		
Click to expand...

now that would have been a good verbal. "Hey Mary Poppins, just use a quid coin!!!!"


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Ten minutes? Iâ€™m calling bs on that. Maybe a minute. Not ten.
		
Click to expand...

wrong, you were not there. 10... the supervisor even came over and took all the people behind me to the next till they opened and two of them where done by the time she scrabbed together her 87p


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 29, 2019)

My mother. Love her to bits and appreciate everything she does but Jesus I need to spell things out.

She just taken my daughter out for day (not a day I need her too , but sheâ€™s off and wants to go out with her happy days enjoy have a lovely time) but the constant questions of timings for things

Mum I give you my shifts in a print out that lives on your fridge, I txt you the days and times required to a special WhatsApp group so you can find them anytime. You write them in your diary 

Why do you need to ask me 10 times after that?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2019)

Sunday League refs. Gave one free kick (scored), and two penalties (one missed, one scored) against us yesterday, none of which were fouls and we lost 2-1 having put in a brilliant performance. Makes you wonder why you bother turning up.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 29, 2019)

Organising matchplay matches. Always seems to be such a pain in the backside.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sunday League refs. Gave one free kick (scored), and two penalties (one missed, one scored) against us yesterday, none of which were fouls and we lost 2-1 having put in a brilliant performance. Makes you wonder why you bother turning up.
		
Click to expand...

Played my first ever full 11-aside game two weekends ago. I was played at RB and their LW was a decent player. He had me for pace so I had to be clever and force him down empty channels a lot. I held my own so he started the theatrics. One he tried to turn me and I simply stood my ground and he ran into me, without playing the ball. Ref blew the whistle and he thought he was going to be spoken to - but it was me who got a lecture! As the ref went away, the player even laughed and said he'd hit the deck on purpose and couldn't believe the outcome.

Then towards the end when he was desperate to get a winner, he was running square across the face of the box, I showed him out wide and he did an amazing dive and twist. It was hilarious and I was at least a yard award from him which everyone saw. Free kick given against me! It was shocking. His own team mates had started laughing at him, only for him to get the free. I couldn't believe it. This time the player got up saying he had to take evasive action in case I "booted him like before".


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Played my first ever full 11-aside game two weekends ago. I was played at RB and their RW was a decent player. He had me for pace so I had to be clever and force him down empty channels a lot. I held my own so he started the theatrics. One he tried to turn me and I simply stood my ground and he ran into me, without playing the ball. Ref blew the whistle and he thought he was going to be spoken to - but it was me who got a lecture! As the ref went away, the player even laughed and said he'd hit the deck on purpose and couldn't believe the outcome.

Then towards the end when he was desperate to get a winner, he was running square across the face of the box, I showed him out wide and he did an amazing dive and twist. It was hilarious and I was at least a yard award from him which everyone saw. Free kick given against me! It was shocking. His own team mates had started laughing at him, only for him to get the free. I couldn't believe it. This time the player got up saying he had to take evasive action in case I "booted him like before".
		
Click to expand...

Ha, yeah. My team is in the bottom division of our league so we get all the worst refs. One of the aforementioned penalties was actually given against me. A long ball came over, I got a touch on it and our keeper was coming out to get it. Their player is running to close him down and tries to run across my path so I simply shoulder-barged him, shoulder to shoulder - only he quite literally collapsed into a heap afterwards. The referee, who was about 50 yards away because he's too old to keep up with play, gave a penalty and our team were incredulous. I think the opposition knew that this ref was an idiot and played him like a fiddle all game. We know he's an idiot too, but we play more for enjoyment rather than win-at-all-costs. The other penalty, the ball was up in the air and the two players were looking up at it while running and their legs just tangled, I don't know how you can give that one way or the other. Pure nonsense.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Played my first ever full 11-aside game two weekends ago. I was played at RB and their RW was a decent player. He had me for pace so I had to be clever and force him down empty channels a lot. I held my own so he started the theatrics. One he tried to turn me and I simply stood my ground and he ran into me, without playing the ball. Ref blew the whistle and he thought he was going to be spoken to - but it was me who got a lecture! As the ref went away, the player even laughed and said he'd hit the deck on purpose and couldn't believe the outcome.

Then towards the end when he was desperate to get a winner, he was running square across the face of the box, I showed him out wide and he did an amazing dive and twist. It was hilarious and I was at least a yard award from him which everyone saw. Free kick given against me! It was shocking. His own team mates had started laughing at him, only for him to get the free. I couldn't believe it. This time the player got up saying he had to take evasive action in case I "booted him like before".
		
Click to expand...

The guilty always plead innocence


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Played my first ever full 11-aside game two weekends ago*. I was played at RB and their RW was a decent player. He had me for pace* so I had to be clever and force him down empty channels a lot. I held my own so he started the theatrics. One he tried to turn me and I simply stood my ground and he ran into me, without playing the ball. Ref blew the whistle and he thought he was going to be spoken to - but it was me who got a lecture! As the ref went away, the player even laughed and said he'd hit the deck on purpose and couldn't believe the outcome.

Then towards the end when he was desperate to get a winner, he was running square across the face of the box, I showed him out wide and he did an amazing dive and twist. It was hilarious and I was at least a yard award from him which everyone saw. Free kick given against me! It was shocking. His own team mates had started laughing at him, only for him to get the free. I couldn't believe it. This time the player got up saying he had to take evasive action in case I "booted him like before".
		
Click to expand...

I presume RB stands for right back. If that is the case you or the opposing winger was always out of position because surely as right back you should have been up against their left winger.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2019)

Cacti, two of the bu99ers. Getting them into the bigger pots was not funny. How do you tip a cactus out of a small pot into a large pot without squealing? And then moving half a dozen of those already in pots around the garden like a game of musical chairs. Add to that it was 30*C+ this afternoon.

But at least its a decent Rioja!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 29, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I presume RB stands for right back. If that is the case you or the opposing winger was always out of position because surely as right back you should have been up against their left winger.
		
Click to expand...

You got me there! *edits*


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2019)

Having an opinion at home thatâ€™s led to an almighty row with a few home truths said


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2019)

people heating the garden with patio heaters and fire pits, if you are too cold to sit out side go indoors.

two numpties at the end of our road were sitting with a fire pit at 5PM it was not far short of 18deg


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			people heating the garden with patio heaters and fire pits, if you are too cold to sit out side go indoors.

two numpties at the end of our road were sitting with a fire pit at 5PM it was not far short of 18deg
		
Click to expand...

Fire pits are good ................................. all year round.
Where my boy lives, there's a fire pit in a large communal garden shared by a row of cottages.
As soon as the fire is lit, by any of the cottagers, the others turn up with a few beers and bits of food and it becomes a social event for the whole street and any of their friends and relatives who happen to be there.
I've been to several and they really are very enjoyable, even in the dead of winter.
Very sociable and very informal.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 30, 2019)

Slime said:



			Fire pits are good ................................. all year round.
Where my boy lives, there's a fire pit in a large communal garden shared by a row of cottages.
As soon as the fire is lit, by any of the cottagers, the others turn up with a few beers and bits of food and it becomes a social event for the whole street and any of their friends and relatives who happen to be there.
I've been to several and they really are very enjoyable, even in the dead of winter.
Very sociable and very informal.
		
Click to expand...

fantastic, warm night and you have all your windows open and the house is filled with the smell of burning


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 30, 2019)

Just bought a monster one for my lads birthday. Looking forward to his next BBQ now !!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 30, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Just bought a monster one for my lads birthday. Looking forward to his next BBQ now !!!
		
Click to expand...

You'll get the young Swedish girl with pigtails coming to your house to tell you off


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			fantastic, warm night and you have all your windows open and the house is filled with the smell of burning
		
Click to expand...

"I don't believe it!"

Calm down Victor...


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 30, 2019)

Live. Action. Sonic. Ewwwwwwww.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2019)

Male footballers who pull their socks up above their knees, like they're wearing a pair of tights.
It should be outlawed ðŸ™„


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 1, 2019)

SUV drivers, who think they're driving for National Express.....


----------



## Wolf (May 2, 2019)

TaylorMade ad that is back all over my forum feed again ðŸ˜


----------



## bobmac (May 2, 2019)

Mod Edit


----------



## bobmac (May 2, 2019)

Tv presenters/interviewers 
If your next guest needs no introductions then don't introduce them


----------



## Crazyface (May 2, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			SUV drivers, who think they're driving for National Express.....
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant !!! LOL !!!


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2019)

Mod Edit


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Tv presenters/interviewers
If your next guest needs no introductions then don't introduce them
		
Click to expand...

turn over then


----------



## bobmac (May 2, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			totally irrelevant to my irritation.

Mod Edit
		
Click to expand...

It was meant as a joke
Apologies


----------



## DRW (May 2, 2019)




----------



## DCB (May 2, 2019)

C'mon, behave yourselves.

Bob has apologised, so, time to move on.

Thread tidied up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2019)

Looking to get out to play later and the weather looking iffy with a raft of showers heading in


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looking to get out to play later and the weather looking iffy with a raft of showers heading in
		
Click to expand...

yep, playing a hickory event a Braemar next week, and the local highland weather say there might even be a chance of snow on high ground next week.... bugger


----------



## USER1999 (May 2, 2019)

Cycling on Arran, 3 miles from the end of the ride, and soaked. Ok, it's Scotland, but I was thinking I might get to put dry bikes and kit into the car. Nope. Not happening.

Lovely now though.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 2, 2019)

We've got a relaxed dress code at work, looking around the office earlier and there's people sat in caps, jogging bottoms and stuff I'd wear slobbing around the house in. Absolute scruffs. Worst thing the company ever did.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			We've got a relaxed dress code at work, looking around the office earlier and there's people sat in caps, jogging bottoms and stuff I'd wear slobbing around the house in. Absolute scruffs. Worst thing the company ever did.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, our admin staff are allowed a relaxed dress code but that doesn't extend to jeans, track bottoms and especially caps so by and large the staff look smart and professional. You still get the odd one or two and you think "really" but unless management is going to use the dress code policy in place, nothing will change. Far better than expecting the staff to wear jacket shirt and tie which was expected about a decade ago. Even our Chief Exec goes around in an open necked shirt


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 2, 2019)

that damm tm advert again


----------



## Crow (May 2, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Cycling on Arran, 3 miles from the end of the ride, and soaked. Ok, it's Scotland, but I was thinking I might get to put dry bikes and kit into the car. Nope. Not happening.

Lovely now though.
		
Click to expand...

Play Corrie while you're there.


----------



## dewsweeper (May 3, 2019)

Tommy Robinson rally in Warrington yesterday complete with protesters.
Irritation, it was 50 yards from the memorial to Jonathan Ball and Timothy Parry, murdered by IRA terrorists in 1993.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 3, 2019)

dewsweeper said:



			Tommy Robinson rally in Warrington yesterday complete with protesters.
Irritation, it was 50 yards from the memorial to Jonathan Ball and Timothy Parry, murdered by IRA terrorists in 1993.
		
Click to expand...

However - Things that gladden the heart - Robinson getting covered in milkshake 2 days in a row. He's a horrible little scumbag, saddens me he seemingly has a group of people that follow and listen to him.


----------



## USER1999 (May 3, 2019)

Crow said:



			Play Corrie while you're there. 

Click to expand...

Would love to, and Shiskine, but I don't have any clubs, shoes, or time. One day.


----------



## Rooter (May 3, 2019)

My bluetooth phone connection over-riding my reversing sensors. ie when on the phone, the beeps dont beep!! Doh. found out the hard way!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 3, 2019)

Egg racks in new fridge freezers........why?


----------



## Kellfire (May 3, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Egg racks in new fridge freezers........why?
		
Click to expand...

To store eggs.

HTH


----------



## Dando (May 3, 2019)

watching as the TFL station workers stood by an did nothing as 2 men forced their way through the ticket barriers.
i'm so glad I pay more and more for my ticket each year.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2019)

Dando said:



			watching as the TFL station workers stood by an did nothing as 2 men forced their way through the ticket barriers.
i'm so glad I pay more and more for my ticket each year.
		
Click to expand...

Revenue staff are only ones who can do anything, the station staff have been told to just report it as if they get involved it normally leads to staff assault , which means time off work. Costing the company money in coverage and sick pay. So they have been told report it and let the revenue control staff do their traps .


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2019)

My mother. Again.

Bank holiday Monday , we were all (on good friday) invited round for a bbq (me, sister, cousins, aunt) I said Iâ€™m working until 2. So was decided eat at 4.. perfect same time as my daughter eats all good

Monday this week she decides by herself to change the plans to a 1pm roast dinner. My mum canâ€™t cook itâ€™s vile. Bbq is dads cooking so happy days.
My daughter has a bday party for her friend and then her nap so wonâ€™t be there until 3 and neither will I 

Fed up with the constant change of plans when everyoneâ€™s been told

Also if you invite someone round for something stick to it

Next time I invite her round for a tKe away Iâ€™m going to serve a pot noodle


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 3, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			To store eggs.

HTH
		
Click to expand...

There  is no need to, they dont last any longer refridgerated.
I suppose there might be some who have no cupboards, or worktops in their kitchen


----------



## USER1999 (May 3, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Egg racks in new fridge freezers........why?
		
Click to expand...

To store limes in? That is what I do. Perfect for z G and T.


----------



## bobmac (May 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			turn over then
		
Click to expand...

I click on an interview with Billy Connolly
The interviewer tells us he needs no introduction then spends 5 minutes introducing him and telling his life story.
If I turn over as you suggest, I wouldn't see the interview


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I click on an interview with Billy Connolly
The interviewer tells us he needs no introduction then spends 5 minutes introducing him and telling his life story.
If I turn over as you suggest, I wouldn't see the interview
		
Click to expand...

thems the breaks i'm afraid


----------



## adam6177 (May 3, 2019)

Mobile phone zombies
People who stop in the middle of stairs
People who leave their trays down on train seats


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2019)

Snow!!! was out walking the dogs tonight and it started snowing, not for long admittedly but, FFS i was in shorts and tee shirt monday and tuesday


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2019)

Continual plot spoilers from the mother in law while watching a film ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## adam6177 (May 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Continual plot spoilers from the mother in law while watching a film ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

I'd imagine watching a film with the mother in law is pretty bad too.... Unless she's one of them fit ones.


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I'd imagine watching a film with the mother in law is pretty bad too.... Unless she's one of them fit ones.
		
Click to expand...

Far from it ðŸ¤¢
Completely spoiled A Star Is Born but it was a mildly cheesy film anyway.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Far from it ðŸ¤¢
Completely spoiled A Star Is Born but it was a mildly cheesy film anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Surely there canâ€™t be too many twists & turns in that film?

Was it any good?


----------



## Slab (May 4, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			There  is no need to, they dont last any longer refridgerated.
I suppose there might be some who have no cupboards, or worktops in their kitchen
		
Click to expand...

Eggs will visible deteriate in 42 minutes if not refrigerated here, its a constant trace against time to get home from the supermarket in time 

Also the tray doubles up for a chocolate orange when you've eaten between 1/2 to 4/5ths


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Surely there canâ€™t be too many twists & turns in that film?

Was it any good?
		
Click to expand...

I only ended up watching half of it, it's your run of the mill American musical type film, pulls on the heart strings very hard etc etc.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 4, 2019)

Slab said:



			Eggs will visible deteriate in 42 minutes if not refrigerated here, its a constant trace against time to get home from the supermarket in time 

Also the tray doubles up for a chocolate orange when you've eaten between 1/2 to 4/5ths
		
Click to expand...

Tip, buy a chill bag.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2019)

The outrageous dive by the West Ham player in the FA Cup Final (Women's) - hoped that sort of cheating would remain confined to the Men's game. She should be ashamed.


----------



## Dando (May 4, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The outrageous dive by the West Ham player in the FA Cup Final (Women's) - hoped that sort of cheating would remain confined to the Men's game. She should be ashamed.
		
Click to expand...

And the commentators still tried justifying it by saying she was anticipating contact


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2019)

Magpies and pigeons dive bombing seed feeders to dislodge food onto the floor. I should admire their ingenuity but annoying as it scares all the smaller birds off


----------



## srixon 1 (May 4, 2019)

The sad state of our greens. Slow and very bumpy. Pulled out of the medal today as I cannot take the torture anymore. When a two foot putt bounces off line it brings out my tourettes big time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			The sad state of our greens. Slow and very bumpy. Pulled out of the medal today as I cannot take the torture anymore. When a two foot putt bounces off line it brings out my tourettes big time.
		
Click to expand...

I played at Tyneside gc on Monday courtesy of MiB. The greens there were superb, what greenkeepersthey must have. I played my course yesterday and it is very much like yours. It is quite soul destroying playing well tee to green and then seeing a decent putt bobble away at the last moment or pull up well short. I feel your pain.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 5, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			The sad state of our greens. Slow and very bumpy. Pulled out of the medal today as I cannot take the torture anymore. When a two foot putt bounces off line it brings out my tourettes big time.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain and I'm even more irritated by the club course committee bull that keeps being spouted. Seems we have our own little micro climate which other clubs aren't affected by and they cheat and put stuff to help the greens in the short term which we refuse to do as we're "playing the long game" !


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2019)

Manchester United.


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2019)

Bloody roadworks ................................. everywhere!


----------



## USER1999 (May 5, 2019)

Driving from Oban to Fort William today. Got stuck behind a coach. At every overtaking opportunity, the driver pulled into the middle of the road. Flipping selfish idiot.

After nearly being run off the road twice, I figured I had loads of time, and no desire to die today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2019)

Incompetence and bureaucracy


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 5, 2019)

Energy suppliers whose websites don't allow you to renew online, despite their promises that you can.


----------



## adam6177 (May 6, 2019)

Social media influencers.


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Energy suppliers whose websites don't allow you to renew online, despite their promises that you can.
		
Click to expand...

 Soon to renew mine, bet I have to change supplier to get a half decent deal which is a shame as my current provider have been pretty good


----------



## Beezerk (May 6, 2019)

Modern films breaking box office records.
It costs a fortune to go to the cinema these days so any old tosh can take a load of money.
It should go on bums on seats not takings.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Modern films breaking box office records.
*It costs a fortune to go to the cinema these days *so any old tosh can take a load of money.
It should go on bums on seats not takings.
		
Click to expand...


Does it really though? Iâ€™m always surprised how cheap it is. Â£23 for a family of 4 to watch a 3 hour film on a Saturday night, I would call that value for money.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 6, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Does it really though? Iâ€™m always surprised how cheap it is. Â£23 for a family of 4 to watch a 3 hour film on a Saturday night, I would call that value for money.
		
Click to expand...

Most films are less than 2 hours. The whole performance may be 3 hours but that just shows how many trailers and adverts they show.


----------



## Beezerk (May 6, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Does it really though? Iâ€™m always surprised how cheap it is. Â£23 for a family of 4 to watch a 3 hour film on a Saturday night, I would call that value for money.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good deal, the Odeon near us is over a tenner a ticket for adults and a bit less for teens, that's for the regular screen. Imax/3D you can add an extra fiver a ticket.
It was 50p or a quid when I watched Star Wars in 1977 iirc, how can the figures ever be compared?


----------



## Wolf (May 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			That's a good deal, the Odeon near us is over a tenner a ticket for adults and a bit less for teens, that's for the regular screen. Imax/3D you can add an extra fiver a ticket.
It was 50p or a quid when I watched Star Wars in 1977 iirc, how can the figures ever be compared?
		
Click to expand...

I think you have a valid point, but it is dependent upon who the cinema chain are. 

We took kids to see Lego movie 2 at the Odeon in Lincoln , for 2 adults and 3 kids I got no change from Â£75ðŸ˜³. Then the Mrs and I watched Captain Marvel together at same cinema costs me Â£27.

Fast forward a few weeks we went to Vue Cinema at Meadowhall and a family film cost us a total of Â£29, went back toe watch End Game with the Mrs alone and it cost me Â£10..

Moral of my story is Odeon costs a bomb and booking on line at Vue saves so much money and make sit an affordable and value for money day out.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			That's a good deal, the Odeon near us is over a tenner a ticket for adults and a bit less for teens, that's for the regular screen. Imax/3D you can add an extra fiver a ticket.
It was 50p or a quid when I watched Star Wars in 1977 iirc, how can the figures ever be compared?
		
Click to expand...

I did check before posting, the price of  a ticket at The Vue Gateshead is the same as at The Vue Romford. Â£5.74 any ticket any time. Alls Iâ€™m saying is it doesnâ€™t have to be prohibitively expensive for a night as the flicks.


Edit* sorry though Beezerk itâ€™s your random irritation and I respect that. ðŸ‘ Donâ€™t want to come across all all â€œKellfireyâ€ calling BS on it. ðŸ˜


----------



## Beezerk (May 6, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			I did check before posting, the price of  a ticket at The Vue Gateshead is the same as at The Vue Romford. Â£5.74 any ticket any time. Alls Iâ€™m saying is it doesnâ€™t have to be prohibitively expensive for a night as the flicks.


Edit* sorry though Beezerk itâ€™s your random irritation and I respect that. ðŸ‘ Donâ€™t want to come across all all â€œKellfireyâ€ calling BS on it. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			That's a good deal, the Odeon near us is over a tenner a ticket for adults and a bit less for teens, that's for the regular screen. Imax/3D you can add an extra fiver a ticket.
It was 50p or a quid when I watched Star Wars in 1977 iirc, how can the figures ever be compared?
		
Click to expand...

You need to find your nearest Vue. The one by me is Â£4.99 all of the time. Go on a Tuesday or Wednesday with a meerkat code and it is Â£4.99 for 2 tickets, a crazy cheap price. Some sites are slightly more but clearly Vue have gone aggressive on pricing. All 4 of us went to watch Endgame for less than Â£20, great value. (Apologies Fade and Die, just noticed you posted virtually the same but I can't be bothered to delete, on a tablet so lots of tapping neededðŸ˜„)

Your point is totally valid, inflation needs to be factored in or forget about takings and go number of people,  as you suggested.


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Soon to renew mine, bet I have to change supplier to get a half decent deal which is a shame as my current provider have been pretty good
		
Click to expand...

I've just done that with mine and ended up with Octopus Energy who are very highly regarded by Which? magazine.


----------



## Kellfire (May 6, 2019)

Anyone who cares about a birth in the royal family. We really need to move away from a monarchy.


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2019)

Republicans.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Soon to renew mine, bet I have to change supplier to get a half decent deal which is a shame as my current provider have been pretty good
		
Click to expand...

As is mine and I'd stick with them but they are making it incredibly difficult to give them money.


----------



## USER1999 (May 6, 2019)

The wife putting her sandy walking boots into a shoe bag, and then into the car, and then picking up her shoe bag, and depositing loads of sand all over the boot floor. Now it will need hoovering, and everything below will need to come out, spare wheel included. Thanks.


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Anyone who cares about a birth in the royal family. We really need to move away from a monarchy.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, I'm sure we can find a British Trump it'd be so much better ðŸ˜£


----------



## Robin Hood (May 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Anyone who cares about a birth in the royal family. We really need to move away from a monarchy.
		
Click to expand...

Completely disagree with this. 
Would you really want an elected President or similar.


----------



## Kellfire (May 7, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Completely disagree with this.
Would you really want an elected President or similar.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Completely disagree with this. 
Would you really want an elected President or similar.
		
Click to expand...

Why do we need a President if we don't have a monarchy? Never quite understood that correlation.


----------



## Crazyface (May 7, 2019)

Slab said:



			Eggs will visible deteriate in 42 minutes if not refrigerated here, its a constant trace against time to get home from the supermarket in time 

*Also the tray doubles up for a chocolate orange when you've eaten between 1/2 to 4/5ths*

Click to expand...



Eh?


----------



## Crazyface (May 7, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			The sad state of our greens. Slow and very bumpy. Pulled out of the medal today as I cannot take the torture anymore. When a two foot putt bounces off line it brings out my tourettes big time.
		
Click to expand...

Have a word with the Greens committee.


----------



## Wolf (May 7, 2019)

Guys who stand there in the gym changing drying there balls with a hair dryer


----------



## Slab (May 7, 2019)

Guys who stand in the gym changing room watching me use a hair dryer!


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Guys who stand there in the gym changing drying there balls with a hair dryer
		
Click to expand...

Well don't watch me then


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

I'm pleased I don't go to a gym. Never heard of that before


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 7, 2019)

Some of the people who post on this forum must have balls so big that it would take more than a hair-dryer to dry them.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why do we need a President if we don't have a monarchy? Never quite understood that correlation.
		
Click to expand...


Nothing bureaucracy likes better than another level of bureaucracy...


----------



## MegaSteve (May 7, 2019)

Labels that leave a residue on removal...

And, NO! WD40 is not my 'friend'...


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2019)

Peoples parking at my range, there are 3 disabled bays which are constantly parked in by anyone and then people park in parts of the car park blocking in said bays and basically anywhere but the car park.: which ironically is empty most of time!! Just to avoid an extra 10-20 metre walk 

On the plus side I get loads of space when I use the car park ðŸ˜‚

Oh and god help if we do have someone who needs that space because they block each other in aswell! Must be something wrong with the actual car park but in 2 years Iâ€™m yet to find it


----------



## adam6177 (May 8, 2019)

Smokers sitting next to me on the train. You stink.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 8, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Smokers sitting next to me on the train. You stink.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more.
It gets worse if they are cannabis smokers, and sickly if they are vaping with sweet smelling substances like chocolate or caramel.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2019)

My recruitment at work. 3 women in the factory, no men. This morning they have spent 20 minutes talking about smear tests. No football chat, no golf, no GoT, no Avengers, just piggin smear tests. It's my own fault


----------



## Kellfire (May 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My recruitment at work. 3 women in the factory, no men. This morning they have spent 20 minutes talking about smear tests. No football chat, no golf, no GoT, no Avengers, just piggin smear tests. It's my own fault 

Click to expand...

Join in - talk about your prostate.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Join in - talk about your prostate.
		
Click to expand...

Tempting. I've had colonoscopies so that could be a real ice breaker.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 8, 2019)

Would that be the official definition of talking out of your ass â€¦.?


----------



## Orikoru (May 8, 2019)

Another weekend of drizzle forecast, so I still can't debut my nice summer shoes I got two weeks ago.


----------



## Crazyface (May 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Another weekend of drizzle forecast, so I still can't debut my nice summer shoes I got two weeks ago. 

Click to expand...

Maybe, but next week they'll not be off your feet!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Multiple football threads.


----------



## patricks148 (May 8, 2019)

playing like a dream on the front 9 during a hickory comp only to fold like a cheap suite on the back


----------



## BrianM (May 9, 2019)

In Aberdeen for a course and Tutor mixed up dates and is now flying from Orkney to do it, back in hotel until half 12 ðŸ˜«


----------



## IainP (May 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Multiple football threads.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, naming the main one more helpfully might help newbies find it - just a thought


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

IainP said:



			To be fair, naming the main one more helpfully might help newbies find it - just a thought
		
Click to expand...

You could be right, but itâ€™s only a random irritation and we now have 4.
Funny how when we get 2 on a major we get shown â€œsuper mod powersâ€


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2019)

IainP said:



			To be fair, naming the main one more helpfully might help newbies find it - just a thought
		
Click to expand...

So much this. When I joined I ignored that thread for six months because I thought it would be about horse racing. Never known why you wouldn't just call it 'Football Discussion Thread'.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2019)

Idiots that send you emails asking â€œI wonder if youâ€™ve had a chance to look at my email of...â€. Obviously not because Iâ€™d have dealt with it; as I havenâ€™t replied I havenâ€™t looked at it and donâ€™t need a chaser. ðŸ¤¬


----------



## USER1999 (May 9, 2019)

Getting a pint of Staropramen served in a strongbow glass. It's just wrong.


----------



## chrisd (May 9, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Idiots that send you emails asking â€œI wonder if youâ€™ve had a chance to look at my email of...â€. Obviously not because Iâ€™d have dealt with it; as I havenâ€™t replied I havenâ€™t looked at it and donâ€™t need a chaser. ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

So you dont want to answer me then !


----------



## bobmac (May 9, 2019)

Rain.
Trying to paint stuff outside and it keeps raining.
Wish I had a carport


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

Miserable people.


----------



## Dando (May 10, 2019)

The lighthouse family releasing new songs. ðŸ¤®


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 10, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Rain.
Trying to paint stuff outside and it keeps raining.
Wish I had a carport  

Click to expand...

You can come and borrow mine if you want. I'm out playing golf today


----------



## Slab (May 10, 2019)

Clothes being described as 'recycled' when they're worn for a 2nd time by someone famous. Clothes are designed and manufactured to be worn more than once, its not recycled!

Passing it to someone else when you're finished with it, ripping it up for dusters or handing it to a charity shop is recycling it


----------



## Dando (May 10, 2019)

Sandwiches with little or filling after the first bite


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2019)

My FiL, again. He is looking at changing his car but wont listen to advice. He has a long history of buying shockers and history is going to repeat itself. He has just been in to work to tell me about the great car he has just seen. It is ia Fiat Tipo, 1.3 diesel. He does 5k miles per year, all short journeys, a shocker for a modern diesel. The reviews slaughter them. He likes it because they have some cheap ones with delivery only mileage, there is a reason why they are cheap, and also (I quote) "they were really shiny" . 

I'm caught between letting him buy any old rubbish and trying to stop him from buying any old rubbish. I'm starting to lean towards the Darwinian approach.


----------



## Dando (May 10, 2019)

HMRC deciding I have 2 jobs and so have changed my tax code.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 10, 2019)

The absolute tools, in Tesco management, that believe it's a great idea to close the fresh fish, meat and deli counters...


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2019)

Dando said:



			HMRC deciding I have 2 jobs and so have changed my tax code.
		
Click to expand...

I had the same a couple of years ago,  still owed about Â£400 by my reckoning which I'll never see again.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Rain.
Trying to paint stuff outside and it keeps raining.
Wish I had a carport  

Click to expand...

Buy a wet paint sign .


----------



## chrisd (May 10, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Buy a wet paint sign .

Click to expand...


Cant he just paint one ðŸ¤”


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Cant he just paint one ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Should be V-easy done in his carport, or it'll get really wet


----------



## Wolf (May 10, 2019)

Done something a little stupid today and ended up in hospital in Maidstone requiring a minor surgical repair... Rapid healing process underway to get me to Woburn on Wednesday...


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Done something a little stupid today and ended up in hospital in Maidstone requiring a minor surgical repair... Rapid healing process underway to get me to Woburn on Wednesday...
		
Click to expand...

Chipped a nail?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 10, 2019)

Will Smith


----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Should be V-easy done in his carport, or it'll get really wet 

Click to expand...

They will get wet even in the carport at the moment as it has no roof yet.
And before some smart ars  person tells me to put a roof on it, that's what I'm trying to paint.


----------



## Wolf (May 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Chipped a nail?
		
Click to expand...

I wish... More like ruptured a ball ðŸ˜³


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I wish... More like ruptured a ball ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Ouch,good luck with that.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 11, 2019)

Mortgage applications while subcontracting. They have payslips, bank statements, contract length. Letter of comfort that Iâ€™ll be going permanent and wonâ€™t be subcontracting any longer. Stop fannying around.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I wish... More like ruptured a ball ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Ooooo feel a little wibbly hearing that.

Hope you get over it quickly ðŸ˜®


----------



## Wolf (May 11, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ooooo feel a little wibbly hearing that.

Hope you get over it quickly ðŸ˜®
		
Click to expand...

Me to I'm meant to be at Woburn Wednesday for GM day.... 

It's bloody painful though


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2019)

Dose up, grin and bear it!
Don't get chances like this every day...
Thought you were a Wolf
Good luck


----------



## Slime (May 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I wish... More like ruptured a ball ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Can't you find someone to gently rub some cream on it?


----------



## Wolf (May 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Dose up, grin and bear it!
Don't get chances like this every day...
Thought you were a Wolf
Good luck
		
Click to expand...

The drugs in this case definitely do work and I'll be there giving it my all, may waer some extra padding though ðŸ˜‰


----------



## srixon 1 (May 11, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			The sad state of our greens. Slow and very bumpy. Pulled out of the medal today as I cannot take the torture anymore. When a two foot putt bounces off line it brings out my tourettes big time.
		
Click to expand...

According to  green keepers report we have an infestation of leatherjackets. Not much they can do as the chemical that controlled them has been banned.


----------



## Slime (May 11, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			According to  green keepers report we have an infestation of leatherjackets. Not much they can do as the chemical that controlled them has been banned.
		
Click to expand...

Nematode worms did the job in my garden ............................ no chemicals involved.
Mind you, a golf course is a slightly larger area than my back garden.


----------



## USER1999 (May 11, 2019)

Saracens. Just not my favourite Rugby team.


----------



## Dando (May 12, 2019)

Tony Blair


----------



## Hobbit (May 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			Tony Blair
		
Click to expand...

I admit he won me over to Labour whilst in opposition and during his early years as PM. Lost me just after winning a second term. He's said, in the run up to the election, that there'd be no increase in university tuition fees. Within months of winning the election a u-turn on tuition fees. 

And then there was the dodgy dossier leading to the illegal war... God knows how he became a peace envoy to the Middle East with his (Iraq) record. A sign of the global political elite looking after its own??

Toxic Tony might come out with the odd gem nowadays but anything out of his mouth is tainted.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2019)

Matt Wallace slamming his putter down on the 18th...not good...stroppy git!

The 3 ball we followed today who watch a lot of golf - but can't play it! 3 shocking tee shots. One topped about 30yds which didn't stop him going through his elaborate PSR over the next, and next, and next. At least two practice swings then stand behind then address ball checking club position at P2 (I think it is) then finally swing and top it again. Repeat for every shot and his playing partners were no better. We skipped to the 10th as it was unbearable to watch and wait and watch and wait!


----------



## Dando (May 12, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Matt Wallace slamming his putter down on the 18th...not good...stroppy git!

The 3 ball we followed today who watch a lot of golf - but can't play it! 3 shocking tee shots. One topped about 30yds which didn't stop him going through his elaborate PSR over the next, and next, and next. At least two practice swings then stand behind then address ball checking club position at P2 (I think it is) then finally swing and top it again. Repeat for every shot and his playing partners were no better. We skipped to the 10th as it was unbearable to watch and wait and watch and wait!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you were following a forum meet! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2019)

watching the Film "my Step Mother is an Alien" and because it was on in the afternoon they cut the best scene in the whole film out


----------



## pauljames87 (May 13, 2019)

Public private partnership of LUL

Lot of it back in house now but the sub contracting is appalling 

For example our Cctv went down at the weekend.. still there obviously we just canâ€™t see it to make judgement calls so we working blind

Rather than just fixing it the companies are passing the buck

First company passes to second saying their fault.. they then pass it back saying itâ€™s because of their feed so itâ€™s their fault

Just fix it I donâ€™t care who pays


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 13, 2019)

Football threads, growing by the day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Football threads, growing by the day.

Click to expand...

I like to compartmentalise . 

Mods can close it and I can transfer the question across if it is classed as a duplication (takes huff and wanders off .............)


----------



## Hobbit (May 14, 2019)

Toothache!!!

Finally got over to sleep at about 1am, full of paracetamol. Woke up at 2.20 but managed to get back over at ??? Woke up at 4.45, and have been awake since.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 14, 2019)

The 'Secret Policeman's Ball' finally reaches Zomerzet. 

http://archive.is/IzjPs


----------



## Orikoru (May 14, 2019)

The weather forecast. Again. Sunshine this week while I'm at work. Saturday? Rain.


----------



## chrisd (May 14, 2019)

Spent ages sorting and registering where I work for "making tax digital" and press the final button to complete the process only to get a message "we are experiencing technical difficulties, please try again in a few minutes" that was half hour ago and it doesn't look like its gonna work and ill have to redo everything some other time

If the system is changing - make sure it works first!!


----------



## patricks148 (May 14, 2019)

working away, had a call from the wife and some kid threw a stone at Rupert last night, the silly bugger tried to catch it in his mouth, she noticed this morning one of his front teeth is broken.

if i could get my hands on the scrote


----------



## AmandaJR (May 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			working away, had a call from the wife and some kid threw a stone at Rupert last night, the silly bugger tried to catch it in his mouth, she noticed this morning one of his front teeth is broken.

if i could get my hands on the scrote
		
Click to expand...

Poor lad. I could cheerfully chip the tooth of anyone hurting my dogs.


----------



## patricks148 (May 14, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Poor lad. I could cheerfully chip the tooth of anyone hurting my dogs.
		
Click to expand...

same kid who threw stones at him a few weeks ago, will have to keep an eye out for them, follow and report to the RSPCA, Police not interested.

vets again, imagine he will have to be sedated to take the tooth out


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			same kid who threw stones at him a few weeks ago, will have to keep an eye out for them, follow and report to the RSPCA, Police not interested.

vets again, imagine he will have to be sedated to take the tooth out
		
Click to expand...

Serious question Patrick, does it need taking out? ie, is it bothering him?


----------



## patricks148 (May 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Serious question Patrick, does it need taking out? ie, is it bothering him?
		
Click to expand...

not seen it as in Islay till later, wife said he had trouble with his food, that how she spotted it, he wouldn't eat his Breakfast. she is taking him to the vets later


----------



## USER1999 (May 14, 2019)

Council subcontractors are putting some gunk on our road some time soon. It will close the road for around 5 days, between roughly 7 and 7. Probably starting on Friday, and continuing through the weekend. No access possible, or exit, during these hours.
So I will need to pick a car, fill it with kit I might need, and randomely abandon it somewhere I can walk to.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 14, 2019)

That it's too late, apparently, to cancel HS2....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			That it's too late, apparently, to cancel HS2....
		
Click to expand...

Do you reckon it will end up 2 x the estimate, 3 x or somewhere inbetween? It certainly wont come in on budget .


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			same kid who threw stones at him a few weeks ago, will have to keep an eye out for them, follow and report to the RSPCA, *Police not interested.*

vets again, imagine he will have to be sedated to take the tooth out
		
Click to expand...


They would be if you got your hands on the scrote who threw the stone!!!


----------



## Kellfire (May 14, 2019)

The wait after an interview to find out if you've got the job.


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you reckon it will end up 2 x the estimate, 3 x or somewhere inbetween? It certainly wont come in on budget .
		
Click to expand...

HS2 were Â£10 million overspent before they even put a shovel in the ground.
I'll be amazed if it comes in under Â£100 billion - and that's just for the London to Birmingham section.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			same kid who threw stones at him a few weeks ago, will have to keep an eye out for them, follow and report to the RSPCA, Police not interested.

vets again, imagine he will have to be sedated to take the tooth out
		
Click to expand...

Tell the police the kid was throwing stones at whoever he was with.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 14, 2019)

TV or Film Synopsis that fail to mention it's in a foreign language with subtitles. I just hate watching anything with subtitles...often stick with it for a while in case it changes to English after the opening scene!


----------



## drdel (May 14, 2019)

Luton (bleeding) airport...â€¦.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The wait after an interview to find out if you've got the job.
		
Click to expand...

With your charm mate itâ€™s a sure thing. ðŸ˜¬


----------



## USER1999 (May 14, 2019)

Death. Especially in people way too young. It's just rubbish.


----------



## Kellfire (May 14, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			With your charm mate itâ€™s a sure thing. ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m bloody lovely!!


----------



## Wolf (May 14, 2019)

Family wedding guests moaning we've not asked for any gifts. We don't need  or want anything all we've requested is that people come along and enjoy the day with us. But apparently this is ungrateful and feel we should be asking them for gifts ðŸ™„


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Family wedding guests moaning we've not asked for any gifts. We don't need  or want anything all we've requested is that people come along and enjoy the day with us. But apparently this is ungrateful and feel we should be asking them for gifts ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Maybe donations to charity in lieu of gifts would be an answer, 

Hope it all goes well ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (May 15, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Maybe donations to charity in lieu of gifts would be an answer, 

Hope it all goes well ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

We've suggested that to them yesterday to donate to Guys & St Thomas children's hospital charity foundation something that did a lot for us both as kids hopefully it's something they'll all do, but knowing half my family that won't be enough as with them is about prestige of who bought the best gift, ðŸ™„


----------



## pauljames87 (May 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Family wedding guests moaning we've not asked for any gifts. We don't need  or want anything all we've requested is that people come along and enjoy the day with us. But apparently this is ungrateful and feel we should be asking them for gifts ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

We didnâ€™t need anything when we got married, we put a poem in the invite


Weâ€™ve been together for a few years now;
We have pots and pans and linen and towels;
We have glasses and toasters, really quite a few;
So instead of more gifts, we suggest this to you;
If it doesnâ€™t offend and it wonâ€™t send you running;
What we would really appreciate is quite simply money;
We know choosing gifts can be such a pain;
And this way there is no chance of bringing the same!


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Family wedding guests moaning we've not asked for any gifts. We don't need  or want anything all we've requested is that people come along and enjoy the day with us. But apparently this is ungrateful and feel we should be asking them for gifts ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Know quite a few who were either 2nd time around or had been together quite a while and didn't need anything. We asked where they were going on their honeymoon and then gave them Â£/â‚¬/$, whichever currency was appropriate for their destination.


----------



## Slab (May 15, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Know quite a few who were either 2nd time around or had been together quite a while and didn't need anything. We asked where they were going on their honeymoon and then them Â£/â‚¬/$, whichever currency was appropriate for their destination.
		
Click to expand...

Terrific idea, now if only he could figure out what to do with that huge surplus of Rupees before he heads home 




edit: hope the toothache's gone now


----------



## cookelad (May 15, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Know quite a few who were either 2nd time around or had been together quite a while and didn't need anything. We asked where they were going on their honeymoon and then them Â£/â‚¬/$, whichever currency was appropriate for their destination.
		
Click to expand...

We suggested that seeing as it would be difficult to get large presents in their luggage it would be better if people gave us gifts that fit in an envelope, and we're using those gifts as part of the deposit on our house


----------



## Slab (May 15, 2019)

Biting your own tongue

Think I've done it more in the last three weeks than in the last 10 years


----------



## Orikoru (May 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			We've suggested that to them yesterday to donate to Guys & St Thomas children's hospital charity foundation something that did a lot for us both as kids hopefully it's something they'll all do, but knowing half my family that won't be enough as with them is about prestige of who bought the best gift, ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

We just asked for monetary donations towards our honeymoon. Then we had to spend it all on a new boiler anyway. We're finally going on honeymoon this September, two years after the wedding.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			We just asked for monetary donations towards our honeymoon. Then we had to spend it all on a new boiler anyway. We're finally going on honeymoon this September, two years after the wedding. 

Click to expand...

We had already paid for the honeymoon in the end but wanted our garden landscaped so used the money to go towards that lol managed to get it done while we were away on honeymoon aswell happy days


----------



## Crazyface (May 15, 2019)

drdel said:



			Luton (bleeding) airport...â€¦.
		
Click to expand...


oooooooooo weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee oooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Beezerk (May 15, 2019)

Absolutely garbage and un-newsworthy stories on the BBC website.
Must have been a slow week to see what stories are near the top of the page ðŸ™„


----------



## Dando (May 15, 2019)

the dozy Lib Dem bint on sky news


----------



## GB72 (May 15, 2019)

Having to make that decision about an elderly pet.


----------



## USER1999 (May 16, 2019)

Golf shirts that are not the same on the back as the front. Just don't like it.

Koepka, great golfer, great round of 63, horrid golf shirt.


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2019)

Herbie Hancockâ€™s only Uk date this year is London on a Tuesday night ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Herbie Hancockâ€™s only Uk date this year is London on a Tuesday night ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

But could he have done it on a wet Wednesday night in Stoke.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2019)

Feeling absolutely shattered, getting to bed at a reasonable hour and then not sleeping. Walking around in a zombie like state and really struggling to get the enthusiasm for the day.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 17, 2019)

'Where are all the SNP members in the audience' asks Fiona Bruce on QT
The camera pans to four Tory Moray councillors and a former Tory MSP.
Three of that five are 'selected' to reply to questions.
Rules of the programme forbid politicians from the audience.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 17, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			'Where are all the SNP members in the audience' asks Fiona Bruce on QT
The camera pans to four Tory Moray councillors and a former Tory MSP.
Three of that five are 'selected' to reply to questions.
Rules of the programme forbid politicians from the audience.
		
Click to expand...

Is that not a representative number within the audienece in relation to across the UK.......I assume this is  broadcast across the whole of the UK?
Perhaps the SNP aren't as popular across the UK as you might think....or wish.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 17, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is that not a representative number within the audienece in relation to across the UK.......I assume this is  broadcast across the whole of the UK?
Perhaps the SNP aren't as popular across the UK as you might think....or wish.
		
Click to expand...

The BBC say they select the audience/panel to represent the area they are broadcasting from.
In this case Morayshire.
Pretty unusual area for balance due to the 'fall out' from local forces based personnel.
But a 70% Pro Tory/Unionist audience from an area where the SNP recently took control of the council is absolutely extracting the urine.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 17, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The BBC say they select the audience/panel to represent the area they are broadcasting from.
In this case Morayshire.
Pretty unusual area for balance due to the 'fall out' from local forces based personnel.
But a 70% Pro Tory/Unionist audience from an area where the SNP recently took control of the council is absolutely extracting the urine.

Click to expand...

Thats as maybe, but as the show is broadcast UK wide the audience has to represent the UK as a whole, whilst reflecting the local "tastes"
Now if it was on BBC Scotland.....


----------



## cookelad (May 17, 2019)

Urzad Wojewodzki (Government Offices) Arrived at 7.30 this morning, I had a document to collect, when you enter theres a touchscreen computer and you select the service you need and it gives you a ticket. So select English, and theres an option for "Collect Document" that sounds like me! Number L16, ok not too bad, waited until 9.00 for them to actually start serving people, L16 was called about 9.30, great! Gave them the slip for the document; -

"This is for an EU document"
"Yes, I'm British"
"I only deal with non-EU"
"This is the desk the computer brought me to"
"It's not me, I only deal with non-EU"
"Ok do you know where I should go?"
"You'll have to go to someone else"

Right. Found the information desk told them the situation, "Ok go to room 151", when I get there, "go to room 155", ok I go there and theres a lady looking very surprised that I'd just walked in, "Hello, I'm trying to collect this document I've been told it's ready", "Yes you can collect it but you'll need to take a ticket, on Monday" 

Luckily a quick call to SWMBO and she's on the phone to the lady whose been dealing with my application who agreed to come down to give me the document, and 3 hours weren't completely wasted.


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2019)

Parcelforce taking my new hybrid to the post office because no one was home - the post office I then walk past on my way home from work, around 8 minutes after it closed.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 17, 2019)

The fat toothless types now complaining that being on The Jeremy Kyle show ruined their lives.


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The fat toothless types now complaining that being on The Jeremy Kyle show ruined their lives.
		
Click to expand...

Hold the phone...
I thought your life had to be ruined to be able to go on the JK show..


----------



## AmandaJR (May 17, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Hold the phone...
I thought your life had to be ruined to be able to go on the JK show..

Click to expand...

EXACTLY!!


----------



## Hobbit (May 17, 2019)

*Sigh*

One of _those _dreaded phone calls....


----------



## User20205 (May 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			EXACTLY!!
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not saying that they donâ€™t love their 5 mins of infamy, but itâ€™s the modern equivalent of a circus freak show. Glad to see the back of it


----------



## User20205 (May 17, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			*Sigh*

One of _those _dreaded phone calls....

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Was it unexpected?


----------



## Hobbit (May 17, 2019)

therod said:



			Sorry to hear that. Was it unexpected?
		
Click to expand...

Expected but not for a couple of years. 40 is no age...


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Expected but not for a couple of years. 40 is no age...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Brian.


----------



## User20205 (May 17, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Expected but not for a couple of years. 40 is no age...
		
Click to expand...

Yep. No age at all. Sorry for your loss


----------



## pauljames87 (May 18, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The fat toothless types now complaining that being on The Jeremy Kyle show ruined their lives.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst they probably looking for a quick pay out 99% of the people on there are desperate as hell and the show prayed on the weak. Disgusting show. Glad itâ€™s cancelled


----------



## robinthehood (May 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Parcelforce taking my new hybrid to the post office because no one was home - the post office I then walk past on my way home from work, around 8 minutes after it closed.
		
Click to expand...

I've been using click and collect services for a lot of deliveries these days where it's available. No worries about being in and most drop offs are open late


----------



## AmandaJR (May 18, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Expected but not for a couple of years. 40 is no age...
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that. Is this your friend who you have mentioned on here before bravely battling terminal illness? Very sad. Taken far too young.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 18, 2019)

90 seconds away from going to Wembley again today


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			I've been using click and collect services for a lot of deliveries these days where it's available. No worries about being in and most drop offs are open late
		
Click to expand...

I didn't really have the option as it was an eBay purchase so the seller picks what it is, pretty much.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't really have the option as it was an eBay purchase so the seller picks what it is, pretty much.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. You tell them where to ship to. All you have to do is choose your nearest, or most convenient, Ebay collection point. It makes no odds to the seller. For me it's a corner shop that is open every day from 7am to 10pm about 0.5 miles away. It's a great option.


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not really. You tell them where to ship to. All you have to do is choose your nearest, or most convenient, Ebay collection point. It makes no odds to the seller. For me it's a corner shop that is open every day from 7am to 10pm about 0.5 miles away. It's a great option.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't even think of it, I normally just let them do whatever. Most couriers just leave it in a 'safe place' or with a neighbour which is perfectly fine. The seller must have selected signed delivery though so they couldn't do that. (I got it in time for my round today anyway, that's all that matters. I just had to walk down the post office at 9am.  )


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2019)

Some couriers aren't keen on just leaving it as they have no come back if the receiver claims not to have it. How do they know if they are telling the truth or not? 

Check out the collection point option next time, it really is simple ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2019)

People parking across our drive so we can't get the car on it and then getting huffy when we ask them (POLITELY) to move and the neighbours doing nothing to help


----------



## AmandaJR (May 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			People parking across our drive so we can't get the car on it and then getting huffy when we ask them (POLITELY) to move and the neighbours doing nothing to help
		
Click to expand...

Makes my blood boil that. Fortunately doesn't happen where we live now but we have a small village school at the end of the road so getting to the driveway can be a manouvre when the little darlings are being dropped off or collected.


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2019)

Sky Q. The two boxes are hard wired together, and still don't work properly. Ine of them is 20ft ftom the router. Internet? You must be joking. Remote access? No chance. 
The one directly connected to the dish has a picture. The other, despite being wired to the main box, no. It needs the internet, and it doesn't have it.

It is flipping rubbish, especially at Â£100 a month.


----------



## Wolf (May 18, 2019)

Getting an email yesterday saying my new driver and both new Wedges dispatched for a Monday delivery made me happy, now getting an email this evening saying I'll be getting my driver and 1 of my Wedges Monday because the other one has been delayed 8 days as was out of stock when I ordered even though the website said it was in stock and they confirmed they'd sent itðŸ¤” cheers for that cock up clubhouse golf ðŸ™„


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			People parking across our drive so we can't get the car on it and then getting huffy when we ask them (POLITELY) to move and the neighbours doing nothing to help
		
Click to expand...

Try having a dropped kerb that's big enough for everybody else's food delivery trucks/parcel delivery vans to park on.  Then you'll know what fun is. 

And technically no offence  (though no less irritating I'd agree) if you are off the drive & can't get on; they park across ours with both cars clearly on view so that we can't go out.  Although they very kindly tell us they won't be 5 minutes...


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2019)

The 4th contestants on The Chase who take a minus sum to make sure they get back; particularly those who then don't answer a question in the final but take the money.

Nothing less than thieves.


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The 4th contestants on The Chase who take a minus sum to make sure they get back; particularly those who then don't answer a question in the final but take the money.

Nothing less than thieves. 

Click to expand...

Complaining about 'the chase'. Are you 100% sure this is a program for you? 

Maybe you should be watching the flatpackhotelinspectorsescapetothecountry?


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The 4th contestants on The Chase who take a minus sum to make sure they get back; particularly those who then don't answer a question in the final but take the money.

Nothing less than thieves. 

Click to expand...

Complaining about 'the chase'. Are you 100% sure this is a program for you? 

Maybe you should be watching the flatpackhotelinspectorsescapetothecountry?


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2019)

Posted twice! How did that happen?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Complaining about 'the chase'. Are you 100% sure this is a program for you?

Maybe you should be watching the flatpackhotelinspectorsescapetothecountry?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not complaining about The Chase, I'm complaining about certain contestants.


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm not complaining about The Chase, I'm complaining about certain contestants.
		
Click to expand...

But you are watching it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			But you are watching it.
		
Click to expand...

And your point is? Most times it's fine, but I am occasionally randomly irritated by the thieving sods who reduce the size of the available pot which the other 3 members have accrued, make no contribution to the winning of the pot and then waltz off with the money that they've done nothing to earn.  I'm not sure what's not to understand.


----------



## sam85 (May 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			And your point is? Most times it's fine, but I am occasionally randomly irritated by the thieving sods who reduce the size of the available pot which the other 3 members have accrued, make no contribution to the winning of the pot and then waltz off with the money that they've done nothing to earn.  I'm not sure what's not to understand. 

Click to expand...

I've always thought that logically speaking in most circumstances it's better for the final contestant to either take the lower offer or the higher offer when there is already 3 players through.


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2019)

Spending 4 1/2 hours on a golf course that shouldn't take more than 3 1/2 to get round....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2019)

Hypocrisy


----------



## Fade and Die (May 19, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Hypocrisy 

Click to expand...

Thy name is?


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			And your point is? Most times it's fine, but I am occasionally randomly irritated by the thieving sods who reduce the size of the available pot which the other 3 members have accrued, make no contribution to the winning of the pot and then waltz off with the money that they've done nothing to earn.  I'm not sure what's not to understand. 

Click to expand...

I have no idea. I haven't watched it since I realised that I was only going to the gym to get my car washed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2019)

Playing partner sodding off after 6 holes


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2019)

The woman on Sky Sports Golf dropping her T's like she's a Yank.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Playing partner sodding off after 6 holes
		
Click to expand...

Something you said?


----------



## PieMan (May 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Playing partner sodding off after 6 holes
		
Click to expand...

Surprised they lasted that long to be honest.........ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Something you said? 

Click to expand...

No. Said he flew in from Malaga and was tired. If you know you're going on holiday, have a late flight, don't book into the competition and then sod off. Simple surely. Selfish and apparently not the first time he's buggered off when not playing well. Email heading to the club on the back of an email from our captain this week about players not showing for comps.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2019)

Old Speckled Hen low alcohol. Jeez it's vile.


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Old Speckled Hen low alcohol. Jeez it's vile.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it sure is. Like syrup.

Adnams ghost ship is ok, as is the brew dog one. They are the best I have found.


----------



## cookelad (May 20, 2019)

Could they not find a nice new Bethpage Black logoed ball rather than the scuffed lake ball they used on the telly to welcome us back after the ad breaks over the weekend?


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2019)

Shanks.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2019)

My son got up this morning at 2am to watch the last GoT, my daughter watched the recorded version at 6am. I'm waiting until tonight but am sat here killing time until I can go and watch it. Every time I open this forum someone else has posted in the GoT thread and I am desperate to read it but don't want to spoil the show tonight. I am a bag of nerves over a tv programme, ridiculous.


----------



## Dando (May 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Spending 4 1/2 hours on a golf course that shouldn't take more than 3 1/2 to get round....
		
Click to expand...

maybe lessons will help you get better so you wont spend so much time looking for your ball!


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			maybe lessons will help you get better so you wont spend so much time looking for your ball! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No. Said he flew in from Malaga and was tired. If you know you're going on holiday, have a late flight, don't book into the competition and then sod off. Simple surely. Selfish and apparently not the first time he's buggered off when not playing well. Email heading to the club on the back of an email from our captain this week about players not showing for comps.
		
Click to expand...


Taken from another forum under a similar thread.

"Flew back from a fabulous holiday in Spain and tried to support the club by playing in a competition.  Found out when I got there I was playing with a real numpty and managed to last six holes before giving up.  Memo to self to avoid his group in the future"


----------



## chrisd (May 20, 2019)

Ukraine getting all the credit for electing a comedian as President  when all our representatives are comedians ðŸ˜


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2019)

The pronunciation of the word medicine as medcine.


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2019)

TFL changing the Overground timetable. Used to have a train every 20 minutes, now they run at intervals of 13, 17 and 30 minutes. Whose stupid was that??  They said it's a temporary change because of HS2 work, but failed to explain how or why that makes any sense.


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2019)

Game of Thrones being over.


----------



## Slab (May 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			TFL changing the Overground timetable. Used to have a train every 20 minutes, now they run at intervals of 13, 17 and 30 minutes. Whose stupid was that?? * They said it's a temporary change because of HS2 work, but failed to explain how or why that makes any sense*.
		
Click to expand...

I get how this might be an irritation but not sure there's a need for them to make sure every passenger understands the specific reasoning and rationale. I doubt your average Joe & Janet Public have the capacity to understand it anyway


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 21, 2019)

Game of thrones


----------



## pauljames87 (May 21, 2019)

Slab said:



			I get how this might be an irritation but not sure there's a need for them to make sure every passenger understands the specific reasoning and rationale. I doubt your average Joe & Janet Public have the capacity to understand it anyway
		
Click to expand...

Very hard double edged sword aswell. Whenever there is a failure I have to avoid the Tfl twitter for my line because you get countless complaints whilst your manager is praising the team for good work for getting the failure fixed again without people getting stuck in tunnel sections but the public will be complaining (rightly so aswell as they have paid for a service) that they canâ€™t get from a-b right now or were at a station and held for 10 mins (to stop them getting stuck in a hot tunnel)

Have to ignore it as you canâ€™t please anyone and no matter how much you explain what you did was best to actually keep it safe and avoid further delay there is always a Twitter expert who knows better


----------



## Slab (May 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Very hard double edged sword aswell. Whenever there is a failure I have to avoid the Tfl twitter for my line because you get countless complaints whilst your manager is praising the team for good work for getting the failure fixed again without people getting stuck in tunnel sections but the public will be complaining (rightly so aswell as they have paid for a service) that they canâ€™t get from a-b right now or were at a station and held for 10 mins (to stop them getting stuck in a hot tunnel)

Have to ignore it as you canâ€™t please anyone and no matter how much you explain what you did was best to actually keep it safe and avoid further delay* there is always a Twitter expert who knows better*

Click to expand...

yup, and that'll do for my random irritation for today

We live in a world of instant communication channels and a society that more and more expects instant full disclosure about everything... who'd then complain about the cost of everything going up because thousands of communication experts are employed to discuss what you think of xyz just so they can log on and slag off all the decisions anyway


----------



## pauljames87 (May 21, 2019)

Slab said:



			yup, and that'll do for my random irritation for today

We live in a world of instant communication channels and a society that more and more expects instant full disclosure about everything... who'd then complain about the cost of everything going up because thousands of communication experts are employed to discuss what you think of xyz just so they can log on and slag off all the decisions anyway 

Click to expand...

Agreed. Whilst I understand you have to Be accountable now. As always the human race takes it to the extreme. Itâ€™s not good enough to give a reason anymore.

Unfortunately I only have train storyâ€™s because my life is boring but if Iâ€™m on a desk and hold a train then forget because something happens and itâ€™s there say 5 mins. Rightly I should be pulled up on it. My fault , however should there be a 1 min gap in a 3 min service and you get pulled for it then it gets a bit meaningless to be told off.. my favourite are when the excess wait times come out for the day before.. if we have over 15 seconds excess wait times itâ€™s frowned upon. Just wow. 15 seconds. Really


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Taken from another forum under a similar thread.

"Flew back from a fabulous holiday in Spain and tried to support the club by playing in a competition.  Found out when I got there I was playing with a real numpty and managed to last six holes before giving up.  Memo to self to avoid his group in the future"   

Click to expand...

Pretty sure thats the case for 90% of the field


----------



## patricks148 (May 21, 2019)

Rupert rolling in Human shite again, had to spend an hour and a half chucking sticks in the Ness to get it off him... Who has a dump in bushes in the middle of a built up area????


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2019)

Slab said:



			I get how this might be an irritation but not sure there's a need for them to make sure every passenger understands the specific reasoning and rationale. I doubt your average Joe & Janet Public have the capacity to understand it anyway
		
Click to expand...

A bit more explanation than just "cos HS2" would have been nice that's all.


----------



## Slab (May 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			A bit more explanation than just "cos HS2" would have been nice that's all. 

Click to expand...

Yeah but you're not likely to have been talking to anyone actually working on the HS2 project team
(I get the irritation though)


----------



## USER1999 (May 21, 2019)

Apple, and more specifically iphones. Jeez they are rubbish. I have one for work, and I have spent the last hour and a half trying to get an updated app on it. Now into a full factory reset. It is the biggest load of junk ever, and I would happily put a hammer through it.


----------



## Slab (May 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Apple, and more specifically iphones. Jeez they are rubbish. I have one for work, and I have spent the last hour and a half trying to get an updated app on it. Now into a full factory reset. It is the biggest load of junk ever, and I would happily put a hammer through it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I had to suffer with a work iphone for about three years, never again. Moved to android a couple years back, life is much easier


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2019)

The constant whinging about the last series of GoT and someone creating a â€œpetitionâ€ to get it changed ðŸ™„ - thatâ€™s a bit disrespectful to the actors etc who have worked hard to produce an excellent series

As with any television program not everyone is going to be happy with the ending


----------



## Don Barzini (May 21, 2019)

My wife.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 21, 2019)

Having a crap round of golf and coming back to my car to find some sort of bird crap or tree sap splattered all over it...straight out to clean it when I got home.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Having a crap round of golf and coming back to my car to find some sort of bird crap or tree sap splattered all over it...straight out to clean it when I got home.
		
Click to expand...

Some sort of metaphor about the standard of the golf from the golfing gods????????


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some sort of metaphor about the standard of the golf from the golfing gods????????
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Although can't blame them as got a few lucky breaks and still scored crap!!


----------



## USER1999 (May 22, 2019)

Bird stuff on my CLS. I have not driven it for a few days, and Mrs Mogs is taking it to Derby tonight. It was previously washed and polished. It is now covered in bird do. Not big bits, but about 100 (not kidding) micro bits. 5mm diameter, but just loads of them. Whole flipping car needs washing.


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2019)

the two numpties who came to ours this morning to collect a Piano, had the wrong address, then left the front gates wide open so Rupert got out and they then almost ran him over.

FYI we have a big sign on the gate saying please close after you as there are dogs lose.


----------



## Hobbit (May 22, 2019)

Having 2 teeth out. The roots for the 2nd one were somewhere near my toes. Stitches in, sore as... not exactly the enjoyment I had planned for this morning - had to cancel my golf. At least at â‚¬80 I don't feel like I've been mugged too!


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2019)

Bites. Got a big lump near my wrist and a big red rash under it that itches like the devil.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Bird stuff on my CLS. I have not driven it for a few days, and Mrs Mogs is taking it to Derby tonight. It was previously washed and polished. It is now covered in bird do. Not big bits, but about 100 (not kidding) micro bits. 5mm diameter, but just loads of them. Whole flipping car needs washing.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I had on mine - which had been beautiful and shiny. Sort of brown in colour and hard to remove? I wondered if it was some sort of tree sap?


----------



## Dando (May 22, 2019)

Restless leg syndrome


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			GDPR requests.......
		
Click to expand...


And GDPR again.  I run a team in the Surrey 5's for the club.  Surrey publish the draw sheets on the website and a contact list for the organisers.  As a result of a GDPR policy review, the contact sheet has now been withdrawn.  We now have to call or e-mail the office to get the contact details.  I have to wonder why as we all knew what we were signing up to when we opted to run teams.


----------



## USER1999 (May 22, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			That's what I had on mine - which had been beautiful and shiny. Sort of brown in colour and hard to remove? I wondered if it was some sort of tree sap?
		
Click to expand...

No trees where I park my CLS. It's bird stuff. 

Sounds the same muck though.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 22, 2019)

Dando said:



			Restless leg syndrome
		
Click to expand...

Not nice


----------



## davemc1 (May 23, 2019)

Single figure golfers who have no idea how to strike a ball. 

An donâ€™t get me started on the, itâ€™s not how, itâ€™s how many brigade


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 23, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			And GDPR again.  I run a team in the Surrey 5's for the club.  Surrey publish the draw sheets on the website and a contact list for the organisers.  As a result of a GDPR policy review, the contact sheet has now been withdrawn.  We now have to call or e-mail the office to get the contact details.  I have to wonder why as we all knew what we were signing up to when we opted to run teams.
		
Click to expand...

Yep totally agree - I run our Scratch team - just insane.


----------



## bobmac (May 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



*Having a crap round of golf* and coming back to my car to find some sort of bird crap or tree sap splattered all over it...straight out to clean it when I got home.
		
Click to expand...

Did you try the new grip?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 23, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Did you try the new grip?
		
Click to expand...

No - daren't! Was going along ok without hitting it great and then a simple gap wedge to the 5th went straight right and OOB - yikes! So from then on fearing another rocket although did think I figured it out as recently injured my right hip (dog agility!) and stopped turning around it - that thought had me hitting it well but confidence low. Range yesterday and all with new grip but also figured (I think) that I'd started opening face on backswing...just a feeling of right hand staying on top longer/connection/triangle and nailed everything. Will see how it goes on the course later with new grip!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2019)

People walking along that stop dead when you are a few paces behind. What are you playing at?


----------



## JamesR (May 23, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			...An donâ€™t get me started on the, itâ€™s not how, itâ€™s how many brigade
		
Click to expand...

The high handicaperâ€™s lament ðŸ¤£


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 23, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Single figure golfers who have no idea how to strike a ball.

An donâ€™t get me started on the, itâ€™s not how, itâ€™s how many brigade
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean Dave. Are you saying strike it better but take more shots?


----------



## davemc1 (May 23, 2019)

No. 

My gripe is plod plod plod up an down from anywhere. Putt like a God. Not flushing anything

But to be fair, know their game inside out and also having no real bad miss.


----------



## Crazyface (May 23, 2019)

Not sure about "irritations". I got loads of splinters in my fingers yesterday after waxing a dipped door ready to re-hang and now they hurt like mad after digging them out. One finger even hurts where there wasn't a splinter!!! How's that work?

Only four more to do.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2019)

My car was serviced yesterday. It is a lease car, it was serviced with the dealer I got the car through. The dealer is only 10 miles from home but it is the opposite direction from where I work, meaning I go 10 mile the wrong way, 24 miles the right way and then reverse when I go to collect it.

I got a phone call this morning asking me to go back in because the gear box oil needs to be changed. Why not at the main service I asked. 'We didn't think it was needed but the lease company asked for it to be done'. Never thought of asking before I came down?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My car was serviced yesterday. It is a lease car, it was serviced with the dealer I got the car through. The dealer is only 10 miles from home but it is the opposite direction from where I work, meaning I go 10 mile the wrong way, 24 miles the right way and then reverse when I go to collect it.

I got a phone call this morning asking me to go back in because the gear box oil needs to be changed. Why not at the main service I asked. 'We didn't think it was needed but the lease company asked for it to be done'. Never thought of asking before I came down? 

Click to expand...

Is it a VW group with DSG box?
The wet clutch ones need an oil change every 40k, which has to be done in a very specific way. It isn't a quick or while you wait job.
One of our Transporters had a gearbox failure at 90k miles. but because the service history was intact and more improtantly the gearbox oil history intact VW Germany paid for the box.
As lovely as the DSG box is, they do require a lot more "service" than a normal one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is it a VW group with DSG box?
The wet clutch ones need an oil change every 40k, which has to be done in a very specific way. It isn't a quick or while you wait job.
One of our Transporters had a gearbox failure at 90k miles. but because the service history was intact and more improtantly the gearbox oil history intact VW Germany paid for the box.
As lovely as the DSG box is, they do require a lot more "service" than a normal one.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, exactly this. It is a Skoda Superb with the DSG box. My irritation is that the service mileage is at 38k, the dealer knew this and it is a Skoda dealer. They should have joined the dots, contacted the lease company prior to the service not after and asked / suggested about the gearbox oil change then.

The servicing is in with my lease so the irritation is the time wasted going back to the dealers again when this should have done in one visit. It's a 1st world problem, I am aware of this.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Funnily enough, exactly this. It is a Skoda Superb with the DSG box. My irritation is that the service mileage is at 38k, the dealer knew this and it is a Skoda dealer. They should have joined the dots, contacted the lease company prior to the service not after and asked / suggested about the gearbox oil change then.

The servicing is in with my lease so the irritation is the time wasted going back to the dealers again when this should have done in one visit. It's a 1st world problem, I am aware of this.
		
Click to expand...

We've never been able to get a service and gearbox oil change done at the same time (day).
They cant do a gearbox oil change if the oil is above a very specific temperature, which has always meant ours have to go to them the night beofre and stay with them overnight so its cold when they start on it first thing. It then takes just about a whole day to do it as the parameters for refilling the oil are very exact. I couldn't belive the pfaff when I first had my van done, but since then it's just one of those things sent to annoy us.


----------



## Junior (May 23, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Single figure golfers who have no idea how to strike a ball.

An donâ€™t get me started on the, itâ€™s not how, itâ€™s how many brigade
		
Click to expand...

sorry mate


----------



## davemc1 (May 23, 2019)

Junior said:



			sorry mate 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜†


----------



## Crazyface (May 23, 2019)

Stuck at work waiting for 1 tanker to arrive and fill up then I can go home. Lord knows when it's gonna get here.


----------



## Dando (May 23, 2019)

Why is it so freekin hard to take that first step on escalators that aren't working without looking like some sort of numpty


----------



## Dando (May 23, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Not nice
		
Click to expand...

that's the polite way of saying it!


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Having 2 teeth out. The roots for the 2nd one were somewhere near my toes. Stitches in, sore as... not exactly the enjoyment I had planned for this morning - had to cancel my golf. At least at â‚¬80 I don't feel like I've been mugged too!
		
Click to expand...

â‚¬80 from the tooth fairy - pretty generous imo ðŸ˜ƒðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2019)

Dando said:



			Restless leg syndrome
		
Click to expand...

Better that than Homer's restless keyboard syndrome ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2019)

People on TV slagging off 999 services, & the TV channels that give their garbage airtime.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 23, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			No.

My gripe is plod plod plod up an down from anywhere. Putt like a God. Not flushing anything

But to be fair, know their game inside out and also having no real bad miss.
		
Click to expand...

You played with LiverbirdÃ¬e recently ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## davemc1 (May 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You played with LiverbirdÃ¬e recently ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

If you canâ€™t flush it 90% youâ€™re dead to me!


----------



## GaryK (May 23, 2019)

Waiting 11 weeks for delivery of new dining room furniture only to find that the table is damaged.
Now have to go through the hassle of packaging it up again and requesting a refund.


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2019)

Being told I'm 'like a piranha diving on fresh meat' by someone who doesn't know my personal circumstances.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 24, 2019)

Bloody Godzilla ad on my i-phone I can hardly see the screen


----------



## pauljames87 (May 24, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Bloody Godzilla ad on my i-phone I can hardly see the screen
		
Click to expand...

I just got AdGuard , allow it in settings afters. Problem gone


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2019)

Conveyancing solicitors being a smidge unhelpful.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Bloody Godzilla ad on my i-phone I can hardly see the screen
		
Click to expand...

Oh, is that what it was?  Sodding nuisance, now seems to have gone.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 25, 2019)

Rebel Wilson. 
Bad actress & not funny. 
Sheâ€™s making a living from being fat.


----------



## Slime (May 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Rebel Wilson.
Bad actress & not funny.
*Sheâ€™s making a living from being fat.*

Click to expand...

There's plenty who make a living out of being thin, so i can't blame her for doing what she's doing.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 25, 2019)

So why canâ€™t I make a living out of being fat?

Or bald?

Or weird? 
ðŸ¤“


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 25, 2019)

Because you have still to totally master all three?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 25, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Because you have still to totally master all three?     

Click to expand...


Iâ€™ll take that as a complement ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2019)

Having a bad back after 9 holes today ðŸ˜¡. Finished the round but it was horrible and a 0.1.

As I'm still in pain and feeling grumpy I'll agree with the Rebel Wilson post and throw in Melissa McCarthy as well.


----------



## Dando (May 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having a bad back after 9 holes today ðŸ˜¡. Finished the round but it was horrible and a 0.1.

As I'm still in pain and feeling grumpy I'll agree with the Rebel Wilson post and throw in Melissa McCarthy as well.
		
Click to expand...

Can i add Ricky gervais? He's about as funny as a kick in the plums


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Can i add Ricky gervais? He's about as funny as a kick in the plums
		
Click to expand...

Every time Dando, every time ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (May 25, 2019)

Dandelions .................. how do you kill the buggers without damaging the lawn?


----------



## Foxholer (May 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Dandelions .................. how do you kill the buggers without damaging the lawn?
		
Click to expand...

Get them early!

Personally, I have no problem with seeing the 'little suns' as it seems to increase the feeling of summer, but determined purists grub/pull them out before they flower.


----------



## Wolf (May 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having a bad back after 9 holes today ðŸ˜¡. Finished the round but it was horrible and a 0.1.

As I'm still in pain and feeling grumpy I'll agree with the Rebel Wilson post and throw in Melissa McCarthy as well.
		
Click to expand...

Not good mate keep it rested.. 

How did Big Blue go for you today.


----------



## robinthehood (May 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having a bad back after 9 holes today ðŸ˜¡. Finished the round but it was horrible and a 0.1.

As I'm still in pain and feeling grumpy I'll agree with the Rebel Wilson post and throw in Melissa McCarthy as well.
		
Click to expand...

Oof I'd have quit if it were that bad. You can always just walk and carry on marking .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Because you have still to totally master all three?     

Click to expand...

Or as someone once said, two out of three ain't bad. Fat (tick) bald (tick) and weird a work in progress although he's close. Very close


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2019)

Phil Jupitus, the unfunniest man on tv.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Phil Jupitus, the unfunniest man on tv.
		
Click to expand...

Big call that. Plenty of contenders


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 25, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Phil Jupitus, the unfunniest man on tv.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll see your Phil Jupitus & raise you Paddy Mcguiness.


----------



## Dando (May 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™ll see your Phil Jupitus & raise you Paddy Mcguiness.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll go â€œall inâ€ with Michael McIntyre followed closely by Stephen k Amos


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big call that. Plenty of contenders
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha but right now watching QI itâ€™s definitely him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Iâ€™ll go â€œall inâ€ with Michael McIntyre followed closely by Stephen k Amos
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but Iâ€™ve got a Chris Ramsey 
ðŸ‘ŠðŸ»ðŸ¥³ ðŸ’¸ðŸ’¸ðŸ’¸ðŸ’¸


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry but Iâ€™ve got a Chris Ramsey
ðŸ‘ŠðŸ»ðŸ¥³ ðŸ’¸ðŸ’¸ðŸ’¸ðŸ’¸
		
Click to expand...

May as well just end the thread now, winner right here ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Not good mate keep it rested.. 

How did Big Blue go for you today.
		
Click to expand...

Went very nicely until I started having issues. Couldn't turn, follow through etc so it became daft after that point. It has an easy balance,  nice to swing, makes a good noise, nice trajectory, good distance. For a first go it was very promising and does exactly what I want it to. Oh, the blue looks cool as well ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Oof I'd have quit if it were that bad. You can always just walk and carry on marking .
		
Click to expand...

That would have been the sensible thing to do. I wasn't thinking straight and was annoyed that my very pleasant morning was being ruined. I just put my head down and got on with it. 

Daft, I'll act differently if it happens again.


----------



## Wolf (May 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Went very nicely until I started having issues. Couldn't turn, follow through etc so it became daft after that point. It has an easy balance,  nice to swing, makes a good noise, nice trajectory, good distance. For a first go it was very promising and does exactly what I want it to. Oh, the blue looks cool as well ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Glad you liked it, the blue is cool and it's a lovely bit of kit. 

More importantly rest up and take it easy


----------



## USER1999 (May 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			Iâ€™ll go â€œall inâ€ with Michael McIntyre followed closely by Stephen k Amos
		
Click to expand...

I will raise you Peter Kay. Fat, Northern, not funny. At all.


----------



## Wolf (May 25, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I will raise you Peter Kay. Fat, Northern, not funny. At all.
		
Click to expand...

I'll see your Peter May and raise you Ricky Gervais.... Trys to be funny by being pruoosely insult and belittling he's quite simply a knob....


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 25, 2019)

And Mr Wolf is out of the game ðŸ˜„


----------



## Wolf (May 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			And Mr Wolf is out of the game ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

Happily be out the game I can't stand the bloke ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Happily be out the game I can't stand the bloke ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I like him. 
But lots of people like Peter Kay.
Personally I wouldnâ€™t cross the road to see him live. 

Micky Flanagan is one of the best stand ups at the min for me.


----------



## Wolf (May 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I like him. 
But lots of people like Peter Kay.
Personally I wouldnâ€™t cross the road to see him live. 

Micky Flanagan is one of the best stand ups at the min for me.
		
Click to expand...

Neither Peter Kay nor Gervais for me. 

But Micky Flanagan oh I'm definitely with you in that one he is very funny..


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Neither Peter Kay nor Gervais for me.

But Micky Flanagan oh I'm definitely with you in that one he is very funny..
		
Click to expand...

If you havenâ€™t seen â€œAnother Fing liveâ€ itâ€™s a must.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I will raise you Peter Kay. Fat, Northern, not funny. At all.
		
Click to expand...

Fat, Northern and very funny. All hail Peter ðŸ˜


----------



## Papas1982 (May 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fat, Northern and very funny. All hail Peter ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I thought his first stand up was great. It's just a shame he repeated it for two more tours.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I thought his first stand up was great. It's just a shame he repeated it for two more tours.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, you can only shout Garlic bread so many times.


----------



## Neilds (May 26, 2019)

Hotel pillows ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬
Just stayed in a Premier Inn where they say they have both firm and soft pillows, couldnâ€™t tell the difference! All 4 were as thin as Victoria Secret models and had as much support as a non league team on a wet Tuesday in November! I ended up with 1 folded in 2 and 2 others on top and was still nowhere near the comfort of my nice memory foam one.
And donâ€™t come back saying I should stay in â€˜posherâ€™ hotels, it is the same in most I stay inðŸ¤¯


----------



## Papas1982 (May 26, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Hotel pillows ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬
Just stayed in a Premier Inn where they say they have both firm and soft pillows, couldnâ€™t tell the difference! All 4 were as thin as Victoria Secret models and had as much support as a non league team on a wet Tuesday in November! I ended up with 1 folded in 2 and 2 others on top and was still nowhere near the comfort of my nice memory foam one.
And donâ€™t come back saying I should stay in â€˜posherâ€™ hotels, it is the same in most I stay inðŸ¤¯
		
Click to expand...

Take your own pillow.
I used to laugh at my mother in law for doing it. Now i always do!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Hotel pillows ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬
Just stayed in a Premier Inn where they say they have both firm and soft pillows, couldnâ€™t tell the difference! All 4 were as thin as Victoria Secret models and had as much support as a non league team on a wet Tuesday in November! I ended up with 1 folded in 2 and 2 others on top and was still nowhere near the comfort of my nice memory foam one.
And donâ€™t come back saying I should stay in â€˜posherâ€™ hotels, it is the same in most I stay inðŸ¤¯
		
Click to expand...

So you were 4 pillows thick & it still wasnâ€™t enough?ðŸ˜¨

Are you like some kind of man giraffe?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Take your own pillow.
I used to laugh at my mother in law for doing it. Now i always do!
		
Click to expand...

Do you also take your own plate for the Buffet?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2019)

^^^ Partridge fans will know.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah, you can only shout Garlic bread so many times.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find on his last tour he shouted 60" plasma ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ (the full gag being he never had to pay for garlic bread in an Italian as sales of it had rocketed since that phrase and restaurant owners a/ wanted to thank him and b/ thought they were the first to do it)

I think his humour is very northern and perhaps partly of an era. I grew up in the same region, similar era so it works well for me. Saying that I think Car Share works wherever you are from but maybe I'm wrong on that ðŸ¤”


----------



## Papas1982 (May 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Do you also take your own plate for the Buffet?
		
Click to expand...

No, but then i'm a fussy sleeper. Not a fussy eater!

Edit. Don't watch Partridge.


----------



## Hobbit (May 26, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			No, but then i'm a fussy sleeper. Not a fussy eater!

Edit. Don't watch Partridge.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, so you'll eat any old pillow...


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think you'll find on his last tour he shouted 60" plasma ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ (the full gag being he never had to pay for garlic bread in an Italian as sales of it had rocketed since that phrase and restaurant owners a/ wanted to thank him and b/ thought they were the first to do it)

I think his humour is very northern and perhaps partly of an era. I grew up in the same region, similar era so it works well for me. Saying that I think Car Share works wherever you are from but maybe I'm wrong on that ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m a northerner & I did like him when he first came out.
Just find him abit annoying now.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 26, 2019)

Stinging nettles


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Stinging nettles 

Click to expand...

Man up ðŸ’ª


----------



## Neilds (May 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So you were 4 pillows thick & it still wasnâ€™t enough?ðŸ˜¨

Are you like some kind of man giraffe?
		
Click to expand...

I said they were very thin......ðŸ§ðŸ§ðŸ§


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2019)

Keith Lemon & Brendan O'Carroll.


----------



## USER1999 (May 26, 2019)

Just washed my CLS, and now it's drizzling on it. No rain forecast. Also taken the washing in. My Z4 needs a wash too, but that might have to wait a bit.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Just washed my CLS, and now it's drizzling on it. No rain forecast. Also taken the washing in. My Z4 needs a wash too, but that might have to wait a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll see your CLS and raise you 30 square metres of patio I was sealing.. ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Just washed my CLS, and now it's drizzling on it. No rain forecast. Also taken the washing in. My Z4 needs a wash too, but that might have to wait a bit.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Iâ€™ll see your CLS and raise you 30 square metres of patio I was sealing.. ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...


But it was forecast, I know its a miracle they actually got it spot on, but .........


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 26, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But it was forecast, I know its a miracle they actually got it spot on, but .........
		
Click to expand...

Not here it wasnâ€™t Phil.


----------



## Imurg (May 26, 2019)

Me Old Mum has just been voted High Wycombe Sainsbury's Customer of the year by the staff...
Ok, it's not a Nobel prize but still...
What does she receive as a prize?
A bottle of Prosecco....
Seriously!!!!
This is Customer of the year not Customer of a wet Wednesday in March..
Couldn't they have cobbled together a bunch of flowers and a 50 quid voucher....?
Might actually have made it mean something......


----------



## AmandaJR (May 26, 2019)

A huge ulcer on my tongue. Not only painful but makesth me sthpeak like a sthnake...and sthpit ever stho sthlightly.


----------



## bobmac (May 26, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			A huge ulcer on my tongue. Not only painful but makesth me sthpeak like a sthnake...and sthpit ever stho sthlightly.
		
Click to expand...

Sthhop kisthing sthrange men


----------



## USER1999 (May 26, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But it was forecast, I know its a miracle they actually got it spot on, but .........
		
Click to expand...

Not here, although did forecast rsin this evening. 

Presently weeing down.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 26, 2019)

Well, here in High Wycombe , which is about 15 miles from Watford and 30 miles from Cuddington, the BBC app forecast was for showers from 2-5pm and they got it spot on
Itâ€™s sunny now ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 26, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well, here in High Wycombe , which is about 15 miles from Watford and 30 miles from Cuddington, the BBC app forecast was for showers from 2-5pm and they got it spot on
Itâ€™s sunny now ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Well if they forecast it for 30 miles away they didnâ€™t get it right then, did they; would you get your map reading badge for being 30 miles away from where you should be? ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Beezerk (May 26, 2019)

Looks like I won't be able to say "I'm going out for an Indians" on here soon.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Looks like I won't be able to say "I'm going out for an Indians" on here soon.
		
Click to expand...

How ! 
Where's LIG when you need him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2019)

The same delivery driver delivering at the same time week after week and seeing no issue parking on our drive despite numerous and polite requests not to. Very stern email dispatched but expecting no response but planning guerrilla action next week and planning to invite the FiL over and he's going to park in front of one end and HID is parking behind so no-one can move


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2019)

Lewis Hamilton ........................... can he not just stop moaning for five bloody seconds!


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The same delivery driver delivering at* the same time week after week *and seeing no issue parking on our drive despite numerous and polite requests not to. Very stern email dispatched but expecting no response but planning guerrilla action next week and planning to invite the FiL over and he's going to park in front of one end and HID is parking behind so no-one can move
		
Click to expand...

I'd put some nails down.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'd put some nails down.
		
Click to expand...

Could be construed as criminal damage? Also we have lots of cats around and wouldn't want them hurt. I like the idea of blocking him in (and by default next doors cars) and leave him sitting there for a bit. Wouldn't mind but its been rumbling in most weeks for nearly two months and the neighbours don't seem bothered but has stopped HID coming in or out regularly


----------



## USER1999 (May 26, 2019)

Kevin Na. No idea why, I am sure he is a lovely chap, and plays decent golf, whilst packing a peashooter just like me. Great iron player, lots to like.

But.

I just don't like him. No idea why. A bit slow does not help, but loads (all?) Of them are.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Kevin Na. No idea why, I am sure he is a lovely chap, and plays decent golf, whilst packing a peashooter just like me. Great iron player, lots to like.

But.

I just don't like him. No idea why. A bit slow does not help, but loads (all?) Of them are.
		
Click to expand...

You aren't alone. I never warmed to Corey Pavin going way back. No reason (although perhaps subliminally that moustache) but never liked him. Na's pace of play puts me off him rather than anything else but only a few, and random, players that irritate for no reason


----------



## USER1999 (May 26, 2019)

Jeez, Corey Pavin, just no. Not for me either.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The same delivery driver delivering at the same time week after week and seeing no issue parking on our drive despite numerous and polite requests not to. Very stern email dispatched but expecting no response but planning guerrilla action next week and planning to invite the FiL over and he's going to park in front of one end and HID is parking behind so no-one can move
		
Click to expand...

Amazon are doing my head in atm.. must be just one of there driver does it because itâ€™s not all time.. little sorry we missed you cards.. the normal non retarded ones put it in the letter box.. this one puts it in the door frame so everyone canâ€™t see your not home. Emailed them twice about it already


----------



## MegaSteve (May 27, 2019)

Some of the outfits being worn by the blokes at Roland-Garros...


----------



## MegaSteve (May 27, 2019)

Over the top celebrations for being third best...


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2019)

Derby County.


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Over the top celebrations for being third best...
		
Click to expand...

Any celebrations involving John Terry.


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2019)

John Terry.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 27, 2019)

Simon Cowell's inability to button his shirt.


----------



## Wolf (May 27, 2019)

Going into work today  finding our  region operations director there and all staff being made redundant including myself a shutting down a large portion of our Gym businesses... 

Not helped by fact tomorrow is Mrs Wolf's birthday and Wednesday she due to go away for 5 days on her hen do as we get married in less than 3 months...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Going into work today  finding our  region operations director there and all staff being made redundant including myself a shutting down a large portion of our Gym businesses...

Not helped by fact tomorrow is Mrs Wolf's birthday and Wednesday she due to go away for 5 days on her hen do as we get married in less than 3 months...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. I take it from the tone that this was unexpected. What reasons did they give? Have you been there long so what will the redundancy package be? Hope you find something soon


----------



## Wolf (May 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry to hear that. I take it from the tone that this was unexpected. What reasons did they give? Have you been there long so what will the redundancy package be? Hope you find something soon
		
Click to expand...

It was a little Homer indeed, reasons are purely the amount of low cost competitors that have opened in the local catchment areas. Fraction of the cost, yes less to offer but the impact has been significant. Haven't been here long enough to get anything decent as I moved to this company from my old one when we relocated. I was effectively their last chance at saving this particular one, we steadied the ship significantly but just been announced yet  another competitor to open within spitting distance has seen the business decide its simply not going to be able to compete with the overheads..

Have a few days off, work on my golf that disappeared yesterday. Enjoy half term with the kids and find something new. In the meantime maybe do some more self employed stuff on the side.


----------



## IanM (May 27, 2019)

The confirmation that the CSS was one below SSS meaning I missed the buffer by one shot!     And my birdie putt on the last horseshoed out grrrr

And sorry...I posted that before reading the posts above about job loss


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2019)

Pub bores.


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2019)

Wife being a miserable cow and ruining my evening.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2019)

A train completely dying (technical term lol) on the northbound around 22:00.. its now 02:30 and we just managing to get it away to the depot.. what an evening.

On the plus side my mate (golf PP) was working the station it was stuck at so I knew I had good guys on the ground however BLOOMING heck. that was awful.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			A train completely dying (technical term lol) on the northbound around 22:00.. its now 02:30 and we just managing to get it away to the depot.. what an evening.

On the plus side my mate (golf PP) was working the station it was stuck at so I knew I had good guys on the ground however BLOOMING heck. that was awful.
		
Click to expand...

Can you do me (us) a favour. We are often left standing on platforms with announcements saying a train has broken down and in this case of it "dying" what happens to cause it and how does it get moved so services can continue etc. Whenever I ask station staff what's going on they never seem to have a clue what to do, when things are going to happen and what choices we have as to whether it is best to wait, find another route or use buses etc.


----------



## Slab (May 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can you do me (us) a favour. We are often left standing on platforms with announcements saying a train has broken down and in this case of it "dying" what happens to cause it and how does it get moved so services can continue etc. *Whenever I ask station staff what's going on they never seem to have a clue what to do,* when things are going to happen and what choices we have as to whether it is best to wait, find another route or use buses etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but maybe we expect a tad too much outside their scope of work. 
It's like working in a hospital and not having a clue how to adjust the height of an operating table or amputate a leg


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2019)

Slab said:



			Yeah but maybe we expect a tad too much outside their scope of work.
It's like working in a hospital and not having a clue how to adjust the height of an operating table or amputate a leg 

Click to expand...

I can do the first part.... and more than happy to give the second part a go if you would like to volunteer!!! My point is there never seems to be any cohesive plan by station staff and they seem as devoid of information from track staff, head office etc and so fail to deliver any useful information to the stranded passengers. On the plus side, at least a train dying at 22.00 isn't likely to impact as many passengers as in the middle of a rush hour


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can you do me (us) a favour. We are often left standing on platforms with announcements saying a train has broken down and in this case of it "dying" what happens to cause it and how does it get moved so services can continue etc. Whenever I ask station staff what's going on they never seem to have a clue what to do, when things are going to happen and what choices we have as to whether it is best to wait, find another route or use buses etc.
		
Click to expand...

We were travelling from Manchester airport to Newcastle last year via train. There was a fault between the airport and Picadilly (Manchester's hub) so it was carnage. Scores of tired holidaymakers getting off flights and no trains to take them to the hub where they could make the remainder of their journey. It was a time I expected staff to hide but the train company put half a dozen people on the platform in high viz jackets. They told people what the fault was, that it was being dealt with but they had no idea when it would be resolved. They then told people what trains they needed to take to get to Picadilly the scenic route. No one got angry because there were plenty of staff, the staff were upfront and honest, they gave us the info we wanted as best they could. They also gave us alternatives.

That is how these things should be dealt with, I made a point of thanking the person I spoke to and told them what they were doing was spot on. It just needs to happen that way all of the time as breakdowns will happen, it is inevitable.


----------



## adam6177 (May 28, 2019)

I'm sure it's come up before.....the excessive use of the following words:

like
literally
actually


----------



## Crazyface (May 28, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I'm sure it's come up before.....the excessive use of the following words:

like
literally
actually
		
Click to expand...

To be honest.........drives me nuts


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 28, 2019)

"Twitter has gone into a frenzy"

No it hasn't.  Someone disagreed with something someone allegedly important said and the Daily Mail turned it into a "story"


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2019)

Sunburn - looking like a tomato in the office at the moment.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can you do me (us) a favour. We are often left standing on platforms with announcements saying a train has broken down and in this case of it "dying" what happens to cause it and how does it get moved so services can continue etc. Whenever I ask station staff what's going on they never seem to have a clue what to do, when things are going to happen and what choices we have as to whether it is best to wait, find another route or use buses etc.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s too hard for that to be done tbh, all incidents happen and grow second by second

This one started say 22:00 with a train who couldnâ€™t get his doors to close on his last 3 cars.. went back to investigate.. thatâ€™s 3 mins gone already.. while he looks into it

We then try little checks, power cycle, switching circuits etc etc .. all this time we holding behind hoping itâ€™s going to move.. because normally they move within a few mins.. this kind of incident hasnâ€™t been seen for 5 years on our line at least . After 20 mins our priority changes.. we no longer thinking fix the train we think right get the train behind detrained through the rear of this one as those customer are now the worry.. their in a tunnel and all resets are failed so get those people clear then back to trying to move it.. all this time behind the trains are being held in platforms turning at the various reversing points to get them out the way and provide some service.

We have someone in the room who relays everything to the station control Rooms who instruct their staff how to best help customers. 

To be fair to the staff they canâ€™t know whatâ€™s happening because it hasnâ€™t been decided yet

If any of the power cycle
Circuit switching
Soft reset 
Hard reset
Detraining and closing the doors via the buttons outside

Had worked it would then have moved and service resumed. 

You never know what will work and what wonâ€™t its trail and error. Everything last night didnâ€™t work because it couldnâ€™t.. it was proper broken.after the one behind was clear the doors had to be pushed closed manually and then driven at reduced speed and dumped until close of traffic for us to then move to the nearest depot.

Normal incident like a passenger alarm you can try and predict what will happen but what could start off as someone unwell in the last car turns into someone having a seizure on the train and an off duty dr (we get a lot of them) saying that must not be moved.

An alarm for lost property can turn into a suspicious package 

Or like last night a unable to get door closed visuals turns into the train is actually broken

I must say further to all this drivel Iâ€™ve written that last night the staff were outstanding 

Stations did their bit to help on site and the trains behind to get them reversed ASAP 

And the drivers wow. In all my years on the job Iâ€™ve never had so little complaints by them. Some finished 1 hour late. Think I had 2 (out of 70 I think in service that time of night) have a moan but not even the normal massive moan. 

Anyways I digress


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We were travelling from Manchester airport to Newcastle last year via train. There was a fault between the airport and Picadilly (Manchester's hub) so it was carnage. Scores of tired holidaymakers getting off flights and no trains to take them to the hub where they could make the remainder of their journey. It was a time I expected staff to hide but the train company put half a dozen people on the platform in high viz jackets. They told people what the fault was, that it was being dealt with but they had no idea when it would be resolved. They then told people what trains they needed to take to get to Picadilly the scenic route. No one got angry because there were plenty of staff, the staff were upfront and honest, they gave us the info we wanted as best they could. They also gave us alternatives.

That is how these things should be dealt with, I made a point of thanking the person I spoke to and told them what they were doing was spot on. It just needs to happen that way all of the time as breakdowns will happen, it is inevitable.
		
Click to expand...

Soon as you know itâ€™s going to be something that canâ€™t be fixed this kind of response is possible. Whilst it still has a chance of fixing they will always try and fix it and publish delays


----------



## bobmac (May 28, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I'm sure it's come up before.....the excessive use of the following words:

like
literally
actually
		
Click to expand...

I would add
personally 
bespoke
so
um
aloud used instead of allowed
chest of draws
ect


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 28, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Soon as you know itâ€™s going to be something that canâ€™t be fixed this kind of response is possible. Whilst it still has a chance of fixing they will always try and fix it and publish delays
		
Click to expand...

I think Homer's point, and mine, is that it is all about communication. We can handle bad news as long as it is clear. Get bodies on the platform, tell commuters the bad news. Even if you don't know when it will be fixed just get out and tell us. Honesty diffuses the situation. Not being told what is happening, not finding anyone to give information, that is what annoys commuters.

Tough old job when it goes wrong, out of your control, and I do know that the general public can be horrible so that doesn't help.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think Homer's point, and mine, is that it is all about communication. We can handle bad news as long as it is clear. Get bodies on the platform, tell commuters the bad news. Even if you don't know when it will be fixed just get out and tell us. Honesty diffuses the situation. Not being told what is happening, not finding anyone to give information, that is what annoys commuters.

Tough old job when it goes wrong, out of your control, and I do know that the general public can be horrible so that doesn't help.
		
Click to expand...

Totally and sounds a bit like the old IT bit of have you turned it off and on again? Sounds like last night was a real left field problem but handled as well as possible especially if 99% of drivers were OK and all the staff worked as a cohesive unit so well done for getting a resolution. I agree that for the commuters, we'd rather know something, even if its bad news and be able to make contingencies rather than minutes and then hours left in the dark


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally and sounds a bit like the old IT bit of have you turned it off and on again? Sounds like last night was a real left field problem but handled as well as possible especially if 99% of drivers were OK and all the staff worked as a cohesive unit so well done for getting a resolution. I agree that for the commuters, we'd rather know something, even if its bad news and be able to make contingencies rather than minutes and then hours left in the dark
		
Click to expand...

The comma are only as good as the staff on the ground tho.. he have a person who radio updates all the stations all the time during incidents.. Iâ€™ll let the drivers know and then in turn they should let the customers know

However for every 5 that do you get 1 that doesnâ€™t.. one driver that doesnâ€™t is 1000 potential customers kept in the dark


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think Homer's point, and mine, is that it is all about communication. We can handle bad news as long as it is clear. Get bodies on the platform, tell commuters the bad news. Even if you don't know when it will be fixed just get out and tell us. Honesty diffuses the situation. Not being told what is happening, not finding anyone to give information, that is what annoys commuters.

Tough old job when it goes wrong, out of your control, and I do know that the general public can be horrible so that doesn't help.
		
Click to expand...

No comment on the last line ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 28, 2019)

One of the women in the factory has spent the last 20 minutes telling all who will listen, she is loud so we have no choice, that she 'has no time to do anything she wants to'. I finally cracked and asked her what she did do that stopped her, 'everything' came the reply. 'No, from the minute you get up, break it in to 10 minute chunks.'

Answer - The same as everyone else basically, no more, but she makes a fuss about it. I had to walk away in the end as I realised that taking her apart on the shop floor was not conducive to her morale at the company and I couldn't listen to any more rubbish.

(I should add she works a 3 day week, 6hrs a day so work is not filling her time)


----------



## Papas1982 (May 28, 2019)

Got our daughters DLA forms returned today. Apparently being described as a confident young lady by her physio means that her cerebral palsy doesn't cause her walking difficulties. Amazing how a 10min review can determent how she copes daybto day. 

Now I'm not someone who necessarily thinks that disability payments are always a necessity. It won't really effect us much financially as will just get a second car, but if the review does fail it'll make a mockery of the multiple people I know (family included) it who still get payments for an inability to walk who still go rambling.....


----------



## Lazkir (May 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Going into work today  finding our  region operations director there and all staff being made redundant including myself a shutting down a large portion of our Gym businesses...

Not helped by fact tomorrow is Mrs Wolf's birthday and Wednesday she due to go away for 5 days on her hen do as we get married in less than 3 months...
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that mate, bad news indeed. But having met you at Woburn I have zero doubt that a guy such as yourself will have no difficulty in finding a new challenge soon!
All the best, Trev


----------



## Wolf (May 28, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			Sorry to hear that mate, bad news indeed. But having met you at Woburn I have zero doubt that a guy such as yourself will have no difficulty in finding a new challenge soon!
All the best, Trev
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, Woburn was nothing short of brilliant hopefully we will have more fun golfing adventures through the forum was a pleasure to meet you. 

Just been on the phone with an old Pal who plays pro rugby league about an opportunity so watch this space.


----------



## user2010 (May 28, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I would add
personally
bespoke
so
um
aloud used instead of allowed
chest of draws
ect
		
Click to expand...



I would also add
ide instead of I'd
there, their and they're
we're and where
past instead of passed


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2019)

Add to that such things as 'should of' and people who begin a sentence with the word 'so'.


----------



## user2010 (May 28, 2019)

Slime said:



			Add to that such things as 'should of' and people who begin a sentence with the word 'so'.

Click to expand...


Or, 'Sorry'


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 28, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Got our daughters DLA forms returned today. Apparently being described as a confident young lady by her physio means that her cerebral palsy doesn't cause her walking difficulties. Amazing how a 10min review can determent how she copes daybto day.

Now I'm not someone who necessarily thinks that disability payments are always a necessity. It won't really effect us much financially as will just get a second car, but if the review does fail it'll make a mockery of the multiple people I know (family included) it who still get payments for an inability to walk who still go rambling.....
		
Click to expand...

The system is a disgrace mate, went through it with my wife after her stroke, donâ€™t give up and keep fighting, we ended up getting our MP involved after they admitted theyâ€™d lost our supplementary evidence.
Weâ€™ve been through the appeals process so if I can be of any help please drop me a pm.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 28, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The system is a disgrace mate, went through it with my wife after her stroke, donâ€™t give up and keep fighting, we ended up getting our MP involved after they admitted theyâ€™d lost our supplementary evidence.
Weâ€™ve been through the appeals process so if I can be of any help please drop me a pm.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, ironically we will be getting more money as they've accepted her care needs have gone from low to high, but at the same time decided her mobility and reliance on us has lessened? Baffles me. 

Have gone for mandatory review atm, will go through full appeal if required.


----------



## Robin Hood (May 28, 2019)

Slime said:



			Add to that such things as 'should of' and people who begin a sentence with the word 'so'.
		
Click to expand...

"
"I won them" is a personal pain
No you didn't 
You beat them


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 28, 2019)

Peoples choice of car.
Why on earth would you buy a jag, Porsche, or Aston Martin or even any mainstream car above 100 bhp if you insist on tootling about under the speed limit. 
Buy a Yaris or something.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 28, 2019)

Stuck next to someone on the train who insists on playing the video she took of the Mark Knopfler concert for all the carriage to share. If youâ€™re going to be rude and do it, for Christâ€™s sake choose something other than Money for Nothing. ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2019)

Being woken up by a series of loud bangs, looking out of the window and seeing a burning car rolling down the road before it crashed into our neighbours car.


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2019)

Jamesbrown said:



			Peoples choice of car.
Why on earth would you buy a jag, Porsche, or Aston Martin or even any mainstream car above 100 bhp if you insist on tootling about under the speed limit.
Buy a Yaris or something.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but can you get your clubs in a Yaris without taking the woods out.....


----------



## DRW (May 29, 2019)

The number of political and football threads recently


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Ah, but can you get your clubs in a Yaris without taking the woods out.....

Click to expand...

There was a story about someone driving one of those over a cliff, falling 400 feet to rocks below and surviving.
Which just goes to prove you wouldn't be seen dead in a Yaris.


----------



## woofers (May 29, 2019)

People who think cars HAVE to be driven at the speed LIMIT all the time......


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 29, 2019)

Ah you've seen Mrs Shark doing 30 in our driveway then â€¦..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 29, 2019)

Bloke on the tube raking his nose out and flicking it on the floor, totally oblivious to everyone sat nearby.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 29, 2019)

Sky go downloads 

They push you to download from legal sites but itâ€™s terrible and slow to download.. downloading a movie I have on dvd to watch on my tablet on the train anyways I could have got a dodgy copy 10 times over by now


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sky go downloads

They push you to download from legal sites but itâ€™s terrible and slow to download.. downloading a movie I have on dvd to watch on my tablet on the train anyways I could have got a dodgy copy 10 times over by now
		
Click to expand...

Surely thatâ€™s gonna be based on your download speed?
Also the quality will likely be higher.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 29, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Surely thatâ€™s gonna be based on your download speed?
Also the quality will likely be higher.
		
Click to expand...

I can get 1080p very very quickly 

Itâ€™s the sky go app itself , allows one download at a time and not very fast 

I could have got it a few times over in 1080p by now

Another example was other day I was watching Batman begins on sky go and it was buffering constantly on sky go.. switched to a less sky site and suddenly I watched the entire film without a single buffer (same connection)

Sky go was updated a few months ago and itâ€™s gone down hill for sure


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I can get 1080p very very quickly

Itâ€™s the sky go app itself , allows one download at a time and not very fast

I could have got it a few times over in 1080p by now

Another example was other day I was watching Batman begins on sky go and it was buffering constantly on sky go.. switched to a less sky site and suddenly I watched the entire film without a single buffer (same connection)

Sky go was updated a few months ago and itâ€™s gone down hill for sure
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. I remember there being an issue with it ages ago where it didn't work. Since going to the Q app I've not noticed issues. As long as I have 4g or WiFi it works perfectly. 

I'd imagine any streaming site will show in a lower quality though that will obviously stream easier.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 29, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Fair enough. I remember there being an issue with it ages ago where it didn't work. Since going to the Q app I've not noticed issues. As long as I have 4g or WiFi it works perfectly. 

I'd imagine any streaming site will show in a lower quality though that will obviously stream easier.
		
Click to expand...


You would be surprised itâ€™s 720p or 1080p.. they have same quality as sky and because less people on them most of time you get a better service than the one they are pushing you to pay for! Which I do pay for just annoys me that Iâ€™m told to go for the legit way to watch movies (that I already own) and itâ€™s easier and better not to!

Iâ€™ve given up and booted up my laptop that had no battery and found the files on there from when I ripped my dvds onto it for watching on the go.. both movies I wanted now on my tablet


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2019)

the two old codgers in a buggy who playing my ball by mistake one once but twice.... and argued the toss they didn't


----------



## pauljames87 (May 29, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the two old codgers in a buggy who playing my ball by mistake one once but twice.... and argued the toss they didn't

Click to expand...

I had this few months ago.. to be fair my drive was on his fairway.. and he played my ball defo .. into a ditch aswel I was like excuse me that was my ball and he was really aggressive that it was his.. I said u playing Titleist? Yes his reply

Well that was a Wilson staff that you just shoved in the ditch thanks

Donâ€™t get his anger cuz his ball was 30 yards nearer his hole (they were up and down fairways) so he hadnâ€™t reached his yet

And I was the one now without a ball lol


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I had this few months ago.. to be fair my drive was on his fairway.. and he played my ball defo .. into a ditch aswel I was like excuse me that was my ball and he was really aggressive that it was his.. I said u playing Titleist? Yes his reply

Well that was a Wilson staff that you just shoved in the ditch thanks

Donâ€™t get his anger cuz his ball was 30 yards nearer his hole (they were up and down fairways) so he hadnâ€™t reached his yet

And I was the one now without a ball lol
		
Click to expand...

went up Torvean and was playing with Hickorys for a bit of practice for the next 3 days. playing the 11th which is a par 5 these two come bombing over in a buggy, my ball had just landed at around the 125 to the green mark and there was another ball further over, they go to mine one gets out hits it in the tree's over the other side of the fairway they should have been on (14th)

as they drove past i said i think you just played my ball, a callaway supersoft, "no mate Bridgestone". get to the other ball and its surprise surprise a bridgestone. called over. 
Sorry i think we lost your ball, i couldn't be bothered to go and look for it as i was just playing a few holes and could have a look when i played the 14th. so dropped a ball around about where it should have been.

play the hole and 12 and just tee's off on 13 ball was in the middle of the fairway, these two where now playing the 12th behind me and did exactly the same again, this time knocking it in the ditch on the 12th, That was my ball you played again there i told them, "no mate it was def a bridgestone this time" get to the other ball and of course its a bridgestone. " No mate it was a brisgestone 100% sure"  this is a Bridgestone i called over to them i'm using a Callaway same as the last one you hit on the 11th.

Had to wonder and look for my ball as the Bridgestone they were using was a rock and would likely break my clubs and due to the bag i had with me i only had 3 balls with me... muppets


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2019)

Root canal treatment.  More accurately, the time it takes the jab to wear off.


----------



## Wolf (May 29, 2019)

Nick  Grimshaw


----------



## pauljames87 (May 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Root canal treatment.  More accurately, the time it takes the jab to wear off.
		
Click to expand...

Horrible stuff!

Just been dentist today myself. Condensed highlights 

Root cancel 10 years ago 
That tooth half crumbled away 8 years ago (dead tooth silver cap on top )
6 months ago other half gave up (say half maybe 1/3 cuz got /3 left)

Last week getting lots of food in the gum now so this gum like filling. That fell out Monday at 3am

Today my dentist shaved the mental back so no sharp edge (tooth is now half the size)

Iâ€™m happy to have it removed itâ€™s near the back canâ€™t even see it and doesnâ€™t hurt but she wants to avoid it until it needs it so another temp fix lol


----------



## chrisd (May 29, 2019)

I was with the dentist and doctor all afternoon 


............... playing golf ðŸ˜


----------



## chrisd (May 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Root canal treatment.  More accurately, the time it takes the jab to wear off.
		
Click to expand...

I guess they used a tranquilliser gun as usual ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2019)

Working away from home in a small Danish town where everything closes at 9pm during the week and the TV in my apartment not having a channel showing the Europa League Final tonight.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 29, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Working away from home in a small Danish town where everything closes at 9pm during the week and the TV in my apartment not having a channel showing the Europa League Final tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Got WiFi? BT are streaming it on YouTube.ðŸ‘


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Got WiFi? BT are streaming it on YouTube.ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Tried watching it on the BT Sport page but wouldn't let me as I'm outside the UK. Will have a look on You Tube to see if I can get it through that. Cheers.

EDIT - Nope, "not available" in my country.


----------



## IainP (May 29, 2019)

What device is it, you could try a free vpn & connect to a uk server


----------



## AmandaJR (May 29, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Got WiFi? BT are streaming it on YouTube.ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Ooh thanks for that. Is this a normal thing for BT? Will the match on Saturday be on (actually watching on BT Sport App rather than YouTube).


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Working away from home in a small Danish town where everything closes at 9pm during the week and the TV in my apartment not having a channel showing the Europa League Final tonight.
		
Click to expand...

You're not missing much; the camera angle makes it look like a Subbutteo game.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2019)

IainP said:



			What device is it, you could try a free vpn & connect to a uk server
		
Click to expand...

Can you explain for a technological retard what a free VPN is and how I use one please?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Can you explain for *a technological retard* what a free VPN is and how I use one please?
		
Click to expand...

I resemble that remark.


----------



## IainP (May 29, 2019)

I have an android tablet. Search for free vpn in the play store. There are a dozen or so. Install one. They typically have two tabs, one you pay for, and a free one (that will have some ads). They normally list a load of countries,  just pick one. Your speed will drop and that might be an issue.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2019)

IainP said:



			I have an android tablet. Search for free vpn in the play store. There are a dozen or so. Install one. They typically have two tabs, one you pay for, and a free one (that will have some ads). They normally list a load of countries,  just pick one. Your speed will drop and that might be an issue.
		
Click to expand...

OK thanks. Will have a look as even if I can't sort it out in time for tonight's match I will almost certainly face the same problem when it comes to the Champions League Final on Saturday.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I resemble that remark. 

Click to expand...

Whatever you do, don't tell my mother that I'm crap with technology. She's forever phoning me asking for computer advice and she thinks I'm brilliant. What she doesn't know is that I'm normally Googling the answer on my Kindle while I'm on the phone to her.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 29, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh thanks for that. Is this a normal thing for BT? Will the match on Saturday be on (actually watching on BT Sport App rather than YouTube).
		
Click to expand...

Yes...they have to stream it because their subscription numbers are so low. Something to do with the sponsors getting enough exposure.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Root canal treatment.  More accurately, the time it takes the jab to wear off.
		
Click to expand...

I was having a root canal when 9/11 happened.  The dentist put the live TV feed on his laptop and suddenly any pain I was suffering seemed rather insignificant.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2019)

Robbie Savage.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Robbie Savage. 

Click to expand...

It's not only the rubbish he spouts but his voice is terrible!


----------



## chrisd (May 29, 2019)

Watching on Sky/Utube the match looks like its FIFA 19 on an Xbox ðŸ˜£


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 30, 2019)

Just found out my missus cousin is teeing off at Sunningdale today with Thomas BjÃ¶rn with his work while I'm stuck in an office.


----------



## Kellfire (May 30, 2019)

Leeds station being shut to trains because of someone threatening to jump from a bridge. 

Not usually an issue but my girlfriend has an exam in Liverpool in about four hours and they donâ€™t expect any trains for hours. 

Hope the poor fella is ok.


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I had this few months ago.. to be fair my drive was on his fairway.. and he played my ball defo .. into a ditch aswel I was like excuse me that was my ball and he was really aggressive that it was his.. I said u playing Titleist? Yes his reply

Well that was a Wilson staff that you just shoved in the ditch thanks

Donâ€™t get his anger cuz his ball was 30 yards nearer his hole (they were up and down fairways) so he hadnâ€™t reached his yet

And I was the one now without a ball lol
		
Click to expand...

Well, at least you saw them do it. I hate when you get to where your ball should have been, and you know another group were just there, you can't find your ball and you reckon one of them's picked it up but you can't be sure.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2019)

Someone paying by echeque (never heard of it until last week) for an item I had for sale on EBay. Buyer was pestering me to send it despite the payment not clearing in PayPal.
I booked a delivery in good faith and then got the email this morning that the payment was unsuccessful, luckily the item is still at home but Iâ€™m down shipping charges. You definitely win and lose some on Ebay.


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2019)

Matt Kuchar ............................. what a twonk!


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2019)

Mark Roe ................................... just let it go FFS!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2019)

Slime said:



			Mark Roe ................................... just let it go FFS!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I'm sure Kooch doesn't give a flying fandango whether Roe speaks to him or not at breakfast.  Roe came across as a bigger tool than Kuchar, which took some doing last night.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 31, 2019)

Amanada Holden - what a talentless tart on a crap chav show.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 31, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Amanada Holden - what a talentless tart on a crap chav show.
		
Click to expand...

Fit tho


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 31, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fit tho
		
Click to expand...

Is there any part of her that isn't plastic? Her face can't move ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2019)

Turning up after work for the course to be inundated with P&P's. I thought we were suppose to be a private members club. Not helped by a group of 10 of them mooching by the putting green for 20 minutes and could easily have filtered onto the 1st and not caught anyone up but then wandered onto the 10th as I nipped into my locker to put the chipping balls away and head out on the back nine. Now faced a dilemma of going out behind several groups of our more elderly women in their Thursday 9 and wine game plus a host of green fees on a very slow front 9 or waiting behind these idiots. Decided I was getting too stressed to go out and enjoy it so retired to the bar to vent my frustration and have a soothing beer. In two minds to ask the question as to when club policy allowing so many green fees to turn up and play changed (if it ever did) and why they are being allowed out on the back 9 if they are only paying for 9 holes when I thought that tee was left for members to use in such situations


----------



## robinthehood (May 31, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fit tho
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## bobmac (May 31, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Turning up after work for the course to be inundated with P&P's. I thought we were suppose to be a private members club. Not helped by a group of 10 of them mooching by the putting green for 20 minutes and could easily have filtered onto the 1st and not caught anyone up but then wandered onto the 10th as I nipped into my locker to put the chipping balls away and head out on the back nine. Now faced a dilemma of going out behind several groups of our more elderly women in their Thursday 9 and wine game plus a host of green fees on a very slow front 9 or waiting behind these idiots. Decided I was getting too stressed to go out and enjoy it so retired to the bar to vent my frustration and have* a soothing beer*. In two minds to ask the question as to when club policy allowing so many green fees to turn up and play changed (if it ever did) and why they are being allowed out on the back 9 if they are only paying for 9 holes when I thought that tee was left for members to use in such situations
		
Click to expand...

Its a bit early for that isn't it ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is there any part of her that isn't plastic? Her face can't move ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnâ€™t put me off my stroke ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fit tho
		
Click to expand...

Disagree.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is there any part of her that isn't plastic? Her face can't move ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±.
		
Click to expand...

You dont look at the mantlepiece when poking the fire


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 31, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You dont look at the mantlepiece when poking the fire

Click to expand...

If she is anywhere near a fire she will melt


----------



## Slab (May 31, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Turning up after work for the course to be inundated with P&P's. I thought we were suppose to be a private members club. Not helped by a group of 10 of them mooching by the putting green for 20 minutes and could easily have filtered onto the 1st and not caught anyone up but then wandered onto the 10th as I nipped into my locker to put the chipping balls away and head out on the back nine. Now faced a dilemma of going out behind several groups of our more elderly women in their Thursday 9 and wine game plus a host of green fees on a very slow front 9 *or waiting behind these idiots*. Decided I was getting too stressed to go out and enjoy it so retired to the bar to vent my frustration and have a soothing beer. In two minds to ask the question as to when club policy allowing so many green fees to turn up and play changed (if it ever did) and why they are being allowed out on the back 9 if they are only paying for 9 holes when I thought that tee was left for members to use in such situations
		
Click to expand...

How did you come to decide they were idiots?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2019)

The Gazza video doing the rounds.
What happened to you lad? My footballing hero turned into a sad coke head, what a massive waste of talent. 
Without wanting to start an argument  Britains best footballer of all time IMO.


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2019)

All my GM notifications going straight to my junk folder, for no apparent reason and it's only GM notifications doing this!
This has been an intermittent thing since 2017 and nobody seems to know why!
Aaaagggghhhh.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 1, 2019)

Godzilla threads...
Really...?
3 of them..


----------



## IainP (Jun 1, 2019)

.


Imurg said:



			Godzilla threads...
Really...?
3 of them..

Click to expand...

Perhaps it was blocking the search function ðŸ˜


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 1, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The Gazza video doing the rounds.
What happened to you lad? My footballing hero turned into a sad coke head, what a massive waste of talent. 
Without wanting to start an argument  Britains best footballer of all time IMO.
		
Click to expand...

My footballing hero too when I was a lad. Couldn't believe it when Boro signed him, albeit way past his best.

He didn't look too good in the video. Hopefully he'll get the help he needs. Don't know what it with maverick talents, they are very prone to self destruct.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			My footballing hero too when I was a lad. Couldn't believe it when Boro signed him, albeit way past his best.

He didn't look too good in the video. Hopefully he'll get the help he needs. Don't know what it with maverick talents, they are very prone to self destruct.
		
Click to expand...

There are plenty who don't,  you just don't remember them for that. People talk about Best and Gazza as though they are the templates but there are lots inbetween who don't take the same route, it's not compulsory. All very sad though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 1, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			My footballing hero too when I was a lad. Couldn't believe it when Boro signed him, albeit way past his best.

He didn't look too good in the video. Hopefully he'll get the help he needs. Don't know what it with maverick talents, they are very prone to self destruct.
		
Click to expand...

How very unfortunate that all his good mates who were around to "support" him in the good times seem to have abandoned him... 

Undoubtedly one of the greatest talents of his generation, and very sad to see the mess he has become.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There are plenty who don't,  you just don't remember them for that. People talk about Best and Gazza as though they are the templates but there are lots inbetween who don't take the same route, it's not compulsory. All very sad though.
		
Click to expand...

There is a difference between being a talent and being a maverick though. Think of the difference between Maradona and Gazza Vs Zidane and Ronaldo. 4 world class players. Two were mavericks, both of which self imploded. Similarly Higgins, White and maybe O'Sullivan in snooker vs Davis, Hendry and Higgins. Or Jones Vs St Pierre in MMA. Or Tyson v Lewis. Or Woods v any golfer.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			There is a difference between being a talent and being a maverick though. Think of the difference between Maradona and Gazza Vs Zidane and Ronaldo. 4 world class players. Two were mavericks, both of which self imploded. Similarly Higgins, White and maybe O'Sullivan in snooker vs Davis, Hendry and Higgins. Or Jones Vs St Pierre in MMA. Or Tyson v Lewis. Or Woods v any golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Is it just the self destruction that moves them from talent to maverick? If they don't implode do they remain as talent? Interesting thought.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 1, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			My footballing hero too when I was a lad. Couldn't believe it when Boro signed him, albeit way past his best.

He didn't look too good in the video. Hopefully he'll get the help he needs. Don't know what it with maverick talents, they are very prone to self destruct.
		
Click to expand...

Watched him many times at the Riverside. He might have been past his best but he was usually the best man on the pitch. Reminded me of Bobby Murdoch in Jack Charlton's team in the 70's. He'd have a couple of beers on a Saturday lunchtime at the White Rose on Marton Road, just up from the main telephone exchange - now Sirkars restaurant. He still turned in a decent performance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			My footballing hero too when I was a lad. Couldn't believe it when Boro signed him, albeit way past his best.

He didn't look too good in the video. Hopefully he'll get the help he needs. Don't know what it with maverick talents, they are very prone to self destruct.
		
Click to expand...

Great player that for a short while had the footballing world at his feet


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 1, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Watched him many times at the Riverside. He might have been past his best but he was usually the best man on the pitch. Reminded me of Bobby Murdoch in Jack Charlton's team in the 70's. He'd have a couple of beers on a Saturday lunchtime at the White Rose on Marton Road, just up from the main telephone exchange - now Sirkars restaurant. He still turned in a decent performance.
		
Click to expand...

Weirdly, was in Sirkars not so long back. Nice curry house. Was randomly irritated to discover they were non-alcoholic!


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Great player that for a short while had the footballing world at his feet*

Click to expand...

Ah, you could be talking about Robin Friday.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2019)

people who happily take a drink from you after a game then buy their own when its time to reciprocate


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 2, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Weirdly, was in Sirkars not so long back. Nice curry house. *Was randomly irritated to discover they were non-alcoholic!*

Click to expand...

As in no licence; couldn't you brown bag it?


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 2, 2019)

Slime said:



			Ah, you could be talking about Robin Friday.
		
Click to expand...

The Greatest Footballer You Never Saw is the best biography I've ever read.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			As in no licence; couldn't you brown bag it?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise until we ordered drinks. My curry was not the same without a Cobra or two to wash it down!


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			The Greatest Footballer You Never Saw is the best biography I've ever read.
		
Click to expand...

I was lucky to see him play many times. Best Reading footballer ever, and scored the best goal I have seen live against Tranmere. Clive Thomas referee that night agreed.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2019)

The notion of Gazza being the best British player is a bit of a nonsense in my opinion. Itâ€™s an opinion based on the romantic nature of a flamboyant and troubled human but not based on real evidence.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The notion of Gazza being the best British player is a bit of a nonsense in my opinion. Itâ€™s an opinion based on the romantic nature of a flamboyant and troubled human but not based on real evidence.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The notion of Gazza being the best British player is a bit of a nonsense in my opinion. Itâ€™s an opinion based on the romantic nature of a flamboyant and troubled human but not based on real evidence.
		
Click to expand...

What evidence do you need ? Did you ever see him on a pitch at the height of his ability ? He was outstanding, everything you wanted from a creative centre mid - flair , skill , tough , strong on both feet , went round people with ease 

Now whilst he was outstanding I agree that he isnâ€™t the best British player - there have been some just brilliant players - and what let Gazza down was his brain - far too many times he did stupid things on the pitch that cost both himself and his team.

As for the off the field stuff - the guy has been surrounded by leeches - witnessed it first hand during the summer of 2003 in Cyprus when he was camped in the Irish Bar for weeks. The guy is a mess - been helped so many times now but just like George Best he has thrown away countless attempts for people to help him - unfortunately I donâ€™t think it will be long before he is no longer with us all


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What evidence do you need ? Did you ever see him on a pitch at the height of his ability ? He was outstanding, everything you wanted from a creative centre mid - flair , skill , tough , strong on both feet , went round people with ease

Now whilst he was outstanding I agree that he isnâ€™t the best British player - there have been some just brilliant players - and what let Gazza down was his brain - far too many times he did stupid things on the pitch that cost both himself and his team.

As for the off the field stuff - the guy has been surrounded by leeches - witnessed it first hand during the summer of 2003 in Cyprus when he was camped in the Irish Bar for weeks. The guy is a mess - been helped so many times now but just like George Best he has thrown away countless attempts for people to help him - unfortunately I donâ€™t think it will be long before he is no longer with us all
		
Click to expand...

Danny Baker and Chris Evans are two that spring to mind straight away.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2019)

P


Liverpoolphil said:



			What evidence do you need ? Did you ever see him on a pitch at the height of his ability ? He was outstanding, everything you wanted from a creative centre mid - flair , skill , tough , strong on both feet , went round people with ease

Now whilst he was outstanding I agree that he isnâ€™t the best British player - there have been some just brilliant players - and what let Gazza down was his brain - far too many times he did stupid things on the pitch that cost both himself and his team.

As for the off the field stuff - the guy has been surrounded by leeches - witnessed it first hand during the summer of 2003 in Cyprus when he was camped in the Irish Bar for weeks. The guy is a mess - been helped so many times now but just like George Best he has thrown away countless attempts for people to help him - unfortunately I donâ€™t think it will be long before he is no longer with us all
		
Click to expand...

George Best. You made the argument for me. 

Or another flawed UK player - Gerrard - video evidence of him attacking a DJ. 

Duncan Edwards?

Itâ€™s just so subjective but itâ€™s obvious Gazza was nowhere near any of these players let alone the less controversial players who were miles behind him - Dalglish, Charlton, Dean, Souness, Shearer...

Gascoigne isnâ€™t in the conversation of whoâ€™s the best.


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2019)

Canâ€™t believe all this talk of the best English player and not one mention of........Emile Heskey


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2019)

I'd have paid far more money to see Matt Le Tissier than I would to see Gascoigne.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The notion of Gazza being the best British player is a bit of a nonsense in my opinion. Itâ€™s an opinion based on the romantic nature of a flamboyant and troubled human but not based on real evidence.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree to a point. I think for a few short years certainly around and after Italia 90 he was the best British player and one of the best at that time in the world. Sadly he never fulfilled his full potential thanks to alcohol and injuries and so not the best British player ever. That's a whole different thread and based on players that managed to perform at the top for extended periods I've seen you could start with

Shilton
Clemence
Moore 
Hoddle 
Rush
Lineker
Dalglish

There are so many more to choose from. Would be interesting to see an all time British XI for the forum


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I disagree to a point. I think for a few short years certainly around and after Italia 90 he was the best British player and one of the best at that time in the world. Sadly he never fulfilled his full potential thanks to alcohol and injuries and so not the best British player ever. That's a whole different thread and based on players that managed to perform at the top for extended periods I've seen you could start with

Shilton
Clemence
Moore
Hoddle
Rush
Lineker
Dalglish

There are so many more to choose from. Would be interesting to see an all time British XI for the forum
		
Click to expand...

Well NI would have the goalkeeper and the left winger. â¤ï¸


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Well NI would have the goalkeeper and the left winger. â¤ï¸
		
Click to expand...

So many potential players from the four decades I've watched live football to choose from. It would be interesting to see an XI based on seeing players live and sure everyone on here would have their own side in mind

Sitting here thinking and its so hard as so many keep popping up and so in no particular formation

Shilton
Bobby Moore
Phil Neal
Tony Adams
Ashley Cole

George Best
Steven Gerrard
Kenny Dalglish
Glenn Hoddle

Ian Rush
Gary Lineker (or good old "Ivor" Gordon Davies from his Fulham days as a sentimental pick)

I am sure there will be better/different sides from others but based on seeing them in the flesh this wouldn't be a bad side although maybe lacking in the defensive qualities in midfield and can't see best tracking back too often


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2019)

moving to another thread so as not to distract


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 3, 2019)

My back seizing up again


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 3, 2019)

Developed an issue with the scar/wound from my operation eight months back... Setting back any chance of a return to playing this summer... To say I am properly fed up is an understatement... Due to my medication can't even drown my sorrows either... Should've carried on working rather than retire then I probably wouldn't have been up the poxy ladder to fall off it..


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 3, 2019)

Microsoft. My pc died months ago, because I punched it. It was flipping annoying.

Have finally bought a new one. It is just as, if not more annoying. 

Why do simple things have to be so difficult. I hate computers.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2019)

Roadworks, just appeared as if by magic (werenâ€™t there 4pm yest) just down the road leading to a massive queue of traffic outside. However roadworks interactive map online says no roadworks there planned within 12 months lol

Wonder what their doing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2019)

My driver plus coming into work and the night staff leaving loads of drinks and food all over the place. No problem using the room as a breakout room to have your breaks but tidy up and then don't look offended if I come in and raise it as an issue in the morning. Always the same inconsiderate people and really don't want to raise it formally but several are trying my patience


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2019)

With Club Champs this weekend, biggest comp of the year and apparently we can expect thunderstorms.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2019)

Friends who I previously believed to be rational, intelligent people watching Love Island.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Friends who I previously believed to be rational, intelligent people watching Love Island. 

Click to expand...

There is a FB post doing the rounds were someone does a series of actions that they prefer to do rather than watch Love Island. Paper cut your feet and rub vinegar in the cut, stamp on tacks. It made me smile. Moron tv.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My driver plus coming into work and the night staff leaving loads of drinks and food all over the place. No problem using the room as a breakout room to have your breaks but tidy up and then don't look offended if I come in and raise it as an issue in the morning. Always the same inconsiderate people and really *don't want to raise it formally but several are trying my patience*

Click to expand...

I would. I hate dirty lazy people with a passion.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a FB post doing the rounds were someone does a series of actions that they prefer to do rather than watch Love Island. Paper cut your feet and rub vinegar in the cut, stamp on tacks. It made me smile. Moron tv.
		
Click to expand...

Post on this thread


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Friends who I previously believed to be rational, intelligent people watching Love Island. 

Click to expand...

Banned in our house again this year.  The line must be drawn somewhere.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 4, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Post on this thread  

Click to expand...

Start a dress code thread?

Poker Chips as ball markers (It's been a while)

We wont touch on certain football subjects


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Banned in our house again this year.  The line must be drawn somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily my missus has no interest. But I have too many WhatsApp groups where people are talking about it and arranging their other activities around it, and it's maddening. Can't understand why you would want to watch some personality-free nobodies trying to hump one another on a beach.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Luckily my missus has no interest. But I have too many WhatsApp groups where people are talking about it and arranging their other activities around it, and it's maddening. Can't understand why you would want to watch some personality-free nobodies trying to hump one another on a beach.
		
Click to expand...

Social conditioning is a big part. The sad thing is that someone who is conditioned wonâ€™t see it in themselves so you can either take the time to explain it over and over and over, or try to force them into going cold turkey. Good luck, mate. Thinking of you at this dark time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			With Club Champs this weekend, biggest comp of the year and apparently we can expect thunderstorms. 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m off on a golf trip Sunday-Thursday , hever castle, East Sussex national then princes 

Forecast to piss down all week

Thanks for that..


----------



## GB72 (Jun 4, 2019)

Delivery options with some online retailers. I ordered enough to qualify for free delivery and expected it to be dispatched by a slower method as it was free (2nd class post etc). What actually happened was that they sat on my order for 4 days then sent it next day delivery. I can accept a cheaper posting method if it is free but not a lower level of service in dispatching the order.


----------



## Lazkir (Jun 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™m off on a golf trip Sunday-Thursday , hever castle, East Sussex national then princes

Forecast to piss down all week

Thanks for that..
		
Click to expand...


Similar, I'm off to Northshore at Skegvegas with the lads from Thursday to Sunday... weather warnings may be issued.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 4, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			Similar, I'm off to Northshore at Skegvegas with the lads from Thursday to Sunday... weather warnings may be issued.  

Click to expand...

Likewise I'm due play a club league match away at Stoke Rochford and the thought of getting pissed on isn't appealing


----------



## bobmac (Jun 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Likewise I'm due play a club league match away at Stoke Rochford and the thought of getting pissed on isn't appealing
		
Click to expand...

Don't leave anything valuable on view in your car at Stoke.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 4, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Don't leave anything valuable on view in your car at Stoke.
		
Click to expand...

I've never been there before Bob is it that bad... 
I'll leave everything at mhome and take what's needed out with me in the bag then.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I've never been there before Bob is it that bad...
I'll leave everything at mhome and take what's needed out with me in the bag then.
		
Click to expand...

The car park is yards from the A1 and is a quick getaway for passing scrotes.
I think they've improved security recently but forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Roadworks, just appeared as if by magic (werenâ€™t there 4pm yest) just down the road leading to a massive queue of traffic outside. However roadworks interactive map online says no roadworks there planned within 12 months lol

Wonder what their doing
		
Click to expand...

Dealing with an emergency if it's not planned roadworks would be my wild guess.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 4, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Dealing with an emergency if it's not planned roadworks would be my wild guess.
		
Click to expand...


Unless it's HS2 works as they have carte blanche to do what they want when they want without any notice if they so deem...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 5, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Dealing with an emergency if it's not planned roadworks would be my wild guess.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. Power cut Sunday. High voltage cable replacement. One of those that the work is on pavement but they take out half the road for safety (fair enough) little annoying they have put a crossing there aswell making it 3 way light.. when I walked the dog there I just crossed when the light changed direction, more time than the crossing normally gives you


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 5, 2019)

Everyone or thing now only bracketed as "leavers or remainers"


----------



## BrianM (Jun 5, 2019)

Fog, touch and go for this helicopter home today.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Shanks. 

Click to expand...

Bet you cannot do one deliberately.
Sometimes that is the cure.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 5, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Bet you cannot do one deliberately.
Sometimes that is the cure.
		
Click to expand...

I did manage to do it three times in a row. Not deliberately though.   My last round I managed to shoot 83 with not a single shank, so fingers crossed on that one.. I was just focusing on turning my left hip through the swing and results were positive.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 5, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Bet you cannot do one deliberately.
Sometimes that is the cure.
		
Click to expand...

My pro would put a coin about three inches in front of the ball and about two inches inside the line. He told me to feel that my follow through went over that coin. That really helped me groove a swing away from a shank which was definitely my bad shot. 

Also practicing a few pitches where you feel like youâ€™re hitting out of the toe helped to get that feeling of not letting the club get too far away from me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Everyone or thing now only bracketed as "leavers or remainers"
		
Click to expand...

Also if youâ€™re Anti tory, youâ€™re pro Corbyn.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 5, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			My back seizing up again 

Click to expand...

Update, I've been referred for a MRI scan, so fingers crossed it won't be  too long to find out the exact cause.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 5, 2019)

bobmac said:



			The car park is yards from the A1 and is a quick getaway for passing scrotes.
I think they've improved security recently but forewarned is forearmed.
		
Click to expand...

IS that a recent thing. Was a member there for 3 years and never saw any incidents of theft from cars.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2019)

Spamming


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 5, 2019)

Sports players who have their first name on their shirt instead of their surname. Why?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 5, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sports players who have their first name on their shirt instead of their surname. Why?
		
Click to expand...

Not all cultures would expect to use their surname. Maybe they identify more with a name other than their family name.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 5, 2019)

Getting knocked by a learner.

Nobody hurt... (which is good as my daughter was in car) very very slow speed. I was at a junction giving way awaiting to turn.. the learner took the corner bit tight.. missed the front of me I was like ooo that was lucky.. she then proceeded to just knocking the back bumper. 

Minor scrape in reality ... broke the paint work though

more annoying is having to deal with it... the driving instructor gave me his number.. said get some quotes (ball ache number 1) and that he will accept liability (which I know you shouldnt at side of road) and he will prob go through insurance anyways....

just something to deal with really when Im going away sunday I dont really want to be dealing with this


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 5, 2019)

2 irritations today

1, my indicator stalk in my Kia has seized, so I can only indicate right, fed up with people tooting me and thinking I am a BMW or Audi driver.

Part ordered grrrrrr

2, why is it that when I am at the self checkout at Tesco and the goods I buy are Â£9.50. I feed in a Â£10 note and expect a 50p coin in change.
Why then does it spew out a 20p, 2 x 10p and 2 x 5p

Grrrrrr


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 5, 2019)

Unexpected item in the bagging area ðŸ˜ ...

Yes, you dozy poxy piece of computerised junk

It's the bag you requested I place there...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 5, 2019)

A third irritation has arisen.

Iâ€™m back at the marital home this week, cat sitting whilst Ex Mrs Fragger and daughters have gone on holiday.

Got some weeds on the drive, trying to sell the place , so I thought Iâ€™d get some weedkiller, 

Apply when no rain is due for 6 hours it says, bbc app said no rain till Thursday night

90 minutes after applying its chucking it down

Double Grrrrrr


----------



## Imurg (Jun 5, 2019)

The Boy turned 18 yesterday.
Today he got a birthday card from the Right Horrible David Liddington, our MP.
This is an obvious ploy to try and get said late teenager to vote Tory.
Admittedly, he's the only local politician to try this move but......
Mr Liddington...if you want persuade an 18 year old to vote for you, by all means send him a birthday card
But make sure it gets there on or before the day - a day late doesn't look good.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 6, 2019)

Some silly woman complaining that FIFA is sexist because the prize money for the Women's World Cup is much lower than the Men's.   

That's because no-one cares about it, fans, sponsors, media (outside of the BBC who are ramming it down our throats as it's the only sport they've got).


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2019)

Drivers with their Costa coffees in hand while doing 70mph on the motorway.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Drivers with their Costa coffees in hand while doing 70mph on the motorway.
		
Click to expand...

How else do you expect them to stay awake? 

And disclaimer. other takeaway coffees are available. I actually dont mind Mcdonalds coffee! Its not half bad and way cheaper!


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 6, 2019)

Mosquitos. 

The one that you can hear when the bedroom light goes off but when you switch it back on with the intention of finding the little bu99er you can't see him/her anywhere. Lights goes off, and he/she takes off again and he/she does a fly-by right next to your ear. Light goes on, and no sign of him/her.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 6, 2019)

Madza doing a safety recall but.."sorry sir its only being done monday to friday as the amount paid doesnt warrant paying overtime to the workshop..."
Pess me off why dont you...


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Getting knocked by a learner.

Nobody hurt... (which is good as my daughter was in car) very very slow speed. I was at a junction giving way awaiting to turn.. the learner took the corner bit tight.. missed the front of me I was like ooo that was lucky.. she then proceeded to just knocking the back bumper.

Minor scrape in reality ... broke the paint work though

more annoying is having to deal with it... the driving instructor gave me his number.. said get some quotes (ball ache number 1) and that he will accept liability (which I know you shouldnt at side of road) and he will prob go through insurance anyways....

just something to deal with really when Im going away sunday I dont really want to be dealing with this
		
Click to expand...

And then your premium goes up for the next 3 years, as you have been involved in an accident.

It's rubbish. I have insurance on 2 cars, and idiots have damaged both of them in the recent past. If I claim on either, both of the premiums go up, and my wifes car also. As a result, unless the damage is severe, I cannot afford to claim, and am better off paying for it myself. 

It is a crazy situation.

Oh, and drivers who cut corners need shooting.


----------



## IanM (Jun 6, 2019)

Sold something on EBay... bloke wants a refund as he says damaged, certainly wasn't and its not the sort of thing that will damage in transit.  He says he'll return it when pre-printed labels arrive... it cost Â£2 to post!!

Item listed as returns not accepted.   I think I'll stop selling on ebay, its not worth the bother


----------



## BrianM (Jun 6, 2019)

The rain, it hasnâ€™t stopped since I left Aberdeen yesterday, course closed today as well.
Canâ€™t see it been open tomorrow either.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 6, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			2 irritations today

1, my indicator stalk in my Kia has seized, so I can only indicate right, fed up with people tooting me and thinking I am a BMW or Audi driver.

Part ordered grrrrrr

2, why is it that when I am at the self checkout at Tesco and the goods I buy are Â£9.50. I feed in a Â£10 note and expect a 50p coin in change.
Why then does it spew out a 20p, 2 x 10p and 2 x 5p

Grrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

I'll have them for my jar. In fact the 50p's go in a metal tin, saving for big golf trips. So it's a win win win for me with change.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2019)

BrianM said:



			The rain, it hasnâ€™t stopped since I left Aberdeen yesterday, course closed today as well.
Canâ€™t see it been open tomorrow either.
		
Click to expand...

just had an email from Torvean thats closed too, Nairn is open so i would expect fortrose to be too, not that the rain looks like stopping any time soon


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 6, 2019)

Having to be at work waiting for three vehicles which won't be here until 12 noon. Oh well car washed, golf trip fully investigated and courses chosen. Now going to finish off stripping a door lock of paint.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 6, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			just had an email from Torvean thats closed too, Nairn is open so i would expect fortrose to be too, not that the rain looks like stopping any time soon

Click to expand...

Fortrose will probably be open, not much crack in this weather though, rain has been relentless.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Fortrose will probably be open, not much crack in this weather though, rain has been relentless.
		
Click to expand...

tell me about it, two dogs who still want 3 hours walking a day Pissing rain or not. 

was supposed to be playing Dornoch Tomorrow, won't be if its still like this out;(


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 6, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			And then your premium goes up for the next 3 years, as you have been involved in an accident.

It's rubbish. I have insurance on 2 cars, and idiots have damaged both of them in the recent past. If I claim on either, both of the premiums go up, and my wifes car also. As a result, unless the damage is severe, I cannot afford to claim, and am better off paying for it myself. 

It is a crazy situation.

Oh, and drivers who cut corners need shooting.
		
Click to expand...

The thing that annoys me is the wording of the policy that either if you claim or not you have to let them know. Now I appreciate most people donâ€™t but for me I worry that if I had a proper accident or car stolen they would use this as a reason not to pay out! Insurance are sneaky like that..

The way they claim if your involved in a non fault accident your more likely to have an at fault claim in the future 

It for me breads dishonesty! (No offence intended) but people will either not fix their car (small scrape) or get it done at a body shop and never tell the company to avoid these unfair rises 

My â€œaccidentâ€ was such a slow speed.. i was more concerned that the learner involved is going to have a confidence knock .. however the ball ache from it with having to deal with insurance or body shop or whoever make it just annoying

In theory all the cost should be recovered from the instructors insurance as he admitted fault. Got all details etc etc however no doubt they will put a rise on it even though it will have cost them nothing!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2019)

Shallots, why are they such a pain in the @rse to peel ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 6, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Some silly woman complaining that FIFA is sexist because the prize money for the Women's World Cup is much lower than the Men's.  

That's because no-one cares about it, fans, sponsors, media (outside of the BBC who are ramming it down our throats as it's the only sport they've got).
		
Click to expand...

I'm sick of this as well. Do they reckon the money is stumped up out of thin air?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sick of this as well. Do they reckon the money is stumped up out of thin air?
		
Click to expand...

As itâ€™s all run by FIFA why not be like Wimbledon and have the prize fund spilt 50/50 ?

Itâ€™s clear that there is an interest - last World Cup has nearly 30k at each game and this World Cup is supposed to be nearly a sell out in a lot of the games - so why canâ€™t they have the same prize fund as the Menâ€™s World Cup


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As itâ€™s all run by FIFA why not be like Wimbledon and have the prize fund spilt 50/50 ?

Itâ€™s clear that there is an interest - last World Cup has nearly 30k at each game and this World Cup is supposed to be nearly a sell out in a lot of the games - so why canâ€™t they have the same prize fund as the Menâ€™s World Cup
		
Click to expand...

Last time I checked the mens and womens world cups were two completely different events which take place in different years lol.
I admire your idea but in reality those who posted above are correct,  football = money sadly. If you're getting non league football sized crowds and aren't shown on paid sports channels like Sky etc (I'm not sure which channels are showing the WWC in fairness) then you've got no chance of getting the big bucks.1


----------



## sam85 (Jun 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As itâ€™s all run by FIFA why not be like Wimbledon and have the prize fund spilt 50/50 ?

Itâ€™s clear that there is an interest - last World Cup has nearly 30k at each game and this World Cup is supposed to be nearly a sell out in a lot of the games - so why canâ€™t they have the same prize fund as the Menâ€™s World Cup
		
Click to expand...

An interest perhaps, but absolutely nowhere near the same as the Men's World Cup.  No one could argue that there is anywhere near the same level of interest from fans, sponsors or the media, and that's why IMO they shouldn't get the same.  It's hardly the same as Wimbledon, at Wimbledon both tournaments are played at the same time.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 6, 2019)

Mrs Mogs fessed up to her insurers when the hire car she was driving on holiday was rear ended at some traffic lights. Minor damage only. Nothing to do with her, her car, or her insurance company.

Her premium went up by a few hundred quid.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As itâ€™s all run by FIFA why not be like Wimbledon and have the prize fund spilt 50/50 ?

Itâ€™s clear that there is an interest - last World Cup has nearly 30k at each game and this World Cup is supposed to be nearly a sell out in a lot of the games - so why canâ€™t they have the same prize fund as the Menâ€™s World Cup
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree that Wimbledon should be 50/50 either. Men have to play more sets, and I haven't seen the TV viewing figures but I'd wager the men's final has a lot more viewers than the women's final. If the competition and the interest in it are equal, then the prizes should be equal. That simple.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 6, 2019)

How about true equality at Wimbledon?    No segregation of events - everyone in one singles' event.   Once Serena Williams gets hammered 6-0 6-0 6-0 by some 100th ranked Ukranian, let's see how long the moaning about equality continues.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Last time I checked the mens and womens world cups were two completely different events which take place in different years lol.
I admire your idea but in reality those who posted above are correct,  football = money sadly. If you're getting non league football sized crowds and aren't shown on paid sports channels like Sky etc (I'm not sure which channels are showing the WWC in fairness) then you've got no chance of getting the big bucks.1
		
Click to expand...

They arenâ€™t getting â€œnon league sizedâ€ crowds - last World Cup was average between 25-30k a game. FIFA earn millions and they will do from this World Cup - and more money should be going back to the teams to help grow the game at the grass roots level. This tournament is going to get millions from sponsors and telly rights around the world. Got to help find equality in sport as much as possible


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 6, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			A third irritation has arisen.

Iâ€™m back at the marital home this week, cat sitting whilst Ex Mrs Fragger and daughters have gone on holiday.

Got some weeds on the drive, trying to sell the place , so I thought Iâ€™d get some weedkiller,

Apply when no rain is due for 6 hours it says, bbc app said no rain till Thursday night

90 minutes after applying its chucking it down

Double Grrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember being advised to check the weather reports on here when I had a similar problem...

One of the mods....

If only I could remember his name...


----------



## Cake (Jun 6, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The Boy turned 18 yesterday.
Today he got a birthday card from the Right Horrible David Liddington, our MP.
This is an obvious ploy to try and get said late teenager to vote Tory.
Admittedly, he's the only local politician to try this move but......
Mr Liddington...if you want persuade an 18 year old to vote for you, by all means send him a birthday card
But make sure it gets there on or before the day - a day late doesn't look good.
		
Click to expand...

I had similar many moons ago on my 18th birthday - it was a card from the Lib Demâ€™s (might even have been Paddy Ashdown) I think.

Problem was they forgot to put a stamp on it so I had to pay a delivery charge for the privilege...


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They arenâ€™t getting â€œnon league sizedâ€ crowds - last World Cup was average between 25-30k a game. FIFA earn millions and they will do from this World Cup - and more money should be going back to the teams to help grow the game at the grass roots level. This tournament is going to get millions from sponsors and telly rights around the world. Got to help find equality in sport as much as possible
		
Click to expand...

I used " non league" as a description of how popular the game is in general, relative to the mens professional game if you will.
I saw some of the final of the tournament the other month,  it was absolutely dire, like slow motion football being played by really naff players.
I hope England do well but theres no way I'll be watching any of the games.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Shallots, why are they such a pain in the @rse to peel ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

Put them into hot water first, only 30 seconds or so.



IanM said:



			Sold something on EBay... bloke wants a refund as he says damaged, certainly wasn't and its not the sort of thing that will damage in transit.  He says he'll return it when pre-printed labels arrive... it cost Â£2 to post!!

Item listed as returns not accepted.   I think I'll stop selling on ebay, its not worth the bother
		
Click to expand...

I don't bother with ebay any more, any junk i want rid of i use the selling part of facebook, its been brilliant!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 6, 2019)

British football fans causing trouble in Portugal
Hmmm.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 6, 2019)

Company we've booked to go to Mexico with in October have gone into administration. Pretty frustrating


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Last time I checked the mens and womens world cups were two completely different events which take place in different years lol.
I'm not sure which channels are showing the WWC in fairness
		
Click to expand...

I think the BBC (BBC2) are showing the games


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2019)

Got a letter from the bank today informing me of my bank charges for the year.
1 envelope, 4 pages of, probably, legally required blurb plus postage to tell me that I've had no bank charges this year.
Thanks.
I knew that already
You didn't have to tell me via Â£2+ worth of stationery, printing and postage...a simple email would have sufficed.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 6, 2019)

3 putting the last green in the County 4BBB today. Meant we lost the nett on countback, won the gross comfortably...but it's a nett trophy 

Also irritated that it's that I focus on and not all the good stuff - no doubt the winners missed a chance or two too.

Always the flipping bridesmaid me!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 6, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			And then your premium goes up for the next 3 years, as you have been involved in an accident.

It's rubbish. I have insurance on 2 cars, and idiots have damaged both of them in the recent past. If I claim on either, both of the premiums go up, and my wifes car also. As a result, unless the damage is severe, I cannot afford to claim, and am better off paying for it myself.

It is a crazy situation.

Oh, and drivers who cut corners need shooting.
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			The thing that annoys me is the wording of the policy that either if you claim or not you have to let them know. Now I appreciate most people donâ€™t but for me I worry that if I had a proper accident or car stolen they would use this as a reason not to pay out! Insurance are sneaky like that..

The way they claim if your involved in a non fault accident your more likely to have an at fault claim in the future

It for me breads dishonesty! (No offence intended) but people will either not fix their car (small scrape) or get it done at a body shop and never tell the company to avoid these unfair rises

My â€œaccidentâ€ was such a slow speed.. i was more concerned that the learner involved is going to have a confidence knock .. however the ball ache from it with having to deal with insurance or body shop or whoever make it just annoying

In theory all the cost should be recovered from the instructors insurance as he admitted fault. Got all details etc etc however no doubt they will put a rise on it even though it will have cost them nothing!
		
Click to expand...

My opinion; they are nothing less than a bunch of thieves & charlatans.  The original idea behind compulsory insurance was sound enough but the industry appears unchecked and has developed into into a mutual backscratching system whereby there are claims handlers, vehicle rental companies and any number of hangers on queuing up to take their pound of flesh.  It is an absolute disgrace and should be the subject of some sort of public enquiry.  It is so far removed from the original intention it is laughable.


----------



## Dando (Jun 6, 2019)

Working in insurance and Having to deal with mrs Dandos insurance claim when I got from work


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 6, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			My opinion; they are nothing less than a bunch of thieves & charlatans.  The original idea behind compulsory insurance was sound enough but the industry appears unchecked and has developed into into a mutual backscratching system whereby there are claims handlers, vehicle rental companies and any number of hangers on queuing up to take their pound of flesh.  It is an absolute disgrace and should be the subject of some sort of public enquiry.  It is so far removed from the original intention it is laughable.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree

Insurance should be more customer focused .: we are going through them for this now

Â£150 excess they they will try and reclaim from other party

Hire car paid for by other party 

Picked a date

This is better but should be no claims never affected if not your fault .. even tho itâ€™s not a no blame discount.. encourages people to be dishonest or pay for cover to cover their discount so another con

No excess if not your fault

And once proven not your fault you shouldnâ€™t have to declare it 

Dream world now


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As itâ€™s all run by FIFA *why not be like Wimbledon and have the prize fund spilt 50/50 ?*

Itâ€™s clear that there is an interest - last World Cup has nearly 30k at each game and this World Cup is supposed to be nearly a sell out in a lot of the games - so why canâ€™t they have the same prize fund as the Menâ€™s World Cup
		
Click to expand...

Which I think is absolutely ridiculous and just panders to the equality brigade.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As itâ€™s all run by FIFA why not be like Wimbledon and have the prize fund spilt 50/50 ?

Itâ€™s clear that there is an interest - last World Cup has nearly 30k at each game and this World Cup is supposed to be nearly a sell out in a lot of the games - so why canâ€™t they have the same prize fund as the Menâ€™s World Cup
		
Click to expand...

There's obvious interest and ticket sales but what about TV/sponsor revenue?


----------



## Piece (Jun 6, 2019)

Lloydâ€™s Bank advert. Itâ€™s on ALL the time.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 6, 2019)

Stupid BBC reporter [Scots an a ] On the Normandy beaches saying single piper playing a lament...â€¦â€¦. he was playing Highland Laddie 
Where do they get these numpties.


----------



## woofers (Jun 6, 2019)

At yesterdayâ€™s D Day service in Portsmouth, the â€œdignateriesâ€ two rows behind the Queen who felt it necessary and appropriate to video her speech on their mobile phones.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 7, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			British football fans causing trouble in Portugal
Hmmm.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Doon.    We celebrated on June 6th the last time the Scots did anything worthwhile in Europe


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Getting knocked by a learner.

Nobody hurt... (which is good as my daughter was in car) very very slow speed. I was at a junction giving way awaiting to turn.. the learner took the corner bit tight.. missed the front of me I was like ooo that was lucky.. she then proceeded to just knocking the back bumper. 

Minor scrape in reality ... broke the paint work though

more annoying is having to deal with it... the driving instructor gave me his number.. said get some quotes (ball ache number 1) and that he will accept liability (which I know you shouldnt at side of road) and he will prob go through insurance anyways....

just something to deal with really when Im going away sunday I dont really want to be dealing with this
		
Click to expand...

Aviva have been painless so far (Iâ€™m sure at renewal it will hurt)

Claim reported via the app. Few details (standard) entered with a pic of damage 

Emailed me back with a link to book in the repair 

Requested a date (1st July helps me most) they call back offer me next week but then agree 1st July lol

Enterprise call me to arrange hire car for the time itâ€™s away

Car goes at 10am the pick me up at 11

Seems pretty helpful so far

Â£150 excess to pay after repair which in theory should be repaid to me once the 3rd parties insurance pays the cost of repair .: which by the email I got sounds like they arenâ€™t arguing because they said 

â€œhowever being a non-fault claim I have instructed Enterprise to contact you to organise a similar sized vehicle for the duration of your repairs.  This will be an agreement between Aviva & Enterprise as we have agreed costs with the Third Party Insurerâ€


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2019)

2/3rds of the way up Bishops Hill next to Loch Leven and it started lashing it down, a quick detour and I managed to meet the path down but got a bit drenched.
On the positives I saw possibly the craziest golf course of all time, I think it was called Bishopshire golf club, looked like quite a few criss crossing holes and tee shots over greens.


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2019)

All my GM notifications going straight to my spam folder ............................................... yet again!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 7, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Update, I've been referred for a MRI scan, so fingers crossed it won't be  too long to find out the exact cause.
		
Click to expand...

Update, That was quick i'm going for my MRI scan on the 17th


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-england-london-48555889?__twitter_impression=true

The state of our country where two innocent people minding their own business can get treated like this - I feel at times apologising for the actions of the thugs 

There is also another video going around of someoneâ€™s niece being beaten up by 4 bullies ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 8, 2019)

Madness having yet another "best Of" compilation CD out


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 8, 2019)

100% chance of rain today. (Thank God I'm not eligable for our Club Champs which is on today !!! this bit is not an irritation LOL)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			100% chance of rain today. (Thank God I'm not eligable for our Club Champs which is on today !!! this bit is not an irritation LOL)
		
Click to expand...

Our Comp cancelled.



__ https://www.facebook.com/1048681888484580/posts/2472876932731728


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Madness having yet another "best Of" compilation CD out
		
Click to expand...

Is it a cd single ðŸ˜‚


----------



## GG26 (Jun 8, 2019)

Play just about to start at the Nottingham open tennis (delayed from 11am) and itâ€™s just chucked it down again.  Only upside is that I didnâ€™t enter todayâ€™s pairs comp to come here with the family and that was abandoned half way through the morning due to waterlogged greens.


----------



## Dando (Jun 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Our Comp cancelled.



__ https://www.facebook.com/1048681888484580/posts/2472876932731728



Click to expand...

If you had a golf jacket with a hood you couldâ€™ve played!


----------



## Dando (Jun 8, 2019)

Off on holiday tomorrow and Mrs Dando says sheâ€™ll pack the cases as I canâ€™t be trusted. In the past 45 minutes Iâ€™ve been called upstairs 9 sodding times


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			Off on holiday tomorrow and Mrs Dando says sheâ€™ll pack the cases as I canâ€™t be trusted. In the past 45 minutes Iâ€™ve been called upstairs 9 sodding times
		
Click to expand...

You should live in a bungalow. Way easier.


----------



## Dando (Jun 8, 2019)

Having to turn the tv volume down as sheâ€™s talking to her daughter on speaker phone in the living room ðŸ˜¡


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			Off on holiday tomorrow and Mrs Dando says sheâ€™ll pack the cases as I canâ€™t be trusted. In the past 45 minutes Iâ€™ve been called upstairs 9 sodding times
		
Click to expand...


Did you pack 9 fluorescent mankinis!

Just askinðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜‚


----------



## Mudball (Jun 8, 2019)

Put the recycle bins out yesterday.  Had a few cardboard boxes out too.   The bin men took all the cardboard boxes, but kindly emptied all the polystyrene/Styrofoam packaging and left it on the kerb.   i found some of it when I came home, but I am assuming some stuff flew down the road too..   

I still dont understand what I can and what I cant put in the bin..


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 8, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Put the recycle bins out yesterday.  Had a few cardboard boxes out too.   The bin men took all the cardboard boxes, but kindly emptied all the polystyrene/Styrofoam packaging and left it on the kerb.   i found some of it when I came home, but I am assuming some stuff flew down the road too..  

I still dont understand what I can and what I cant put in the bin..
		
Click to expand...

Put anything you're not sure about at the bottom of the bin with the cardboard on top hiding it. Job done.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Put the recycle bins out yesterday.  Had a few cardboard boxes out too.   The bin men took all the cardboard boxes, but kindly emptied all the polystyrene/Styrofoam packaging and left it on the kerb.   i found some of it when I came home, but I am assuming some stuff flew down the road too..   

I still dont understand what I can and what I cant put in the bin..
		
Click to expand...

Depending on your area, all are different,  cardboard, paper and solid plastics only are the rule of thumb. Polystyrene etc would be a no no everywhere. Had they taken it there is the potential of the whole load being rejected because of the incorrect items.


----------



## chellie (Jun 9, 2019)

Mudball said:



			Put the recycle bins out yesterday.  Had a few cardboard boxes out too.   The bin men took all the cardboard boxes, but kindly emptied all the polystyrene/Styrofoam packaging and left it on the kerb.   i found some of it when I came home, but I am assuming some stuff flew down the road too..  

I still dont understand what I can and what I cant put in the bin..
		
Click to expand...


Doesn't your council website say what you can recycle in which bin. Ours does.


----------



## user2010 (Jun 9, 2019)

Women footballers wearing false eyelashes.....why?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 9, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Women footballers wearing false eyelashes.....why?

Click to expand...

Because they don't have real ones?


----------



## user2010 (Jun 9, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Because they don't have real ones?
		
Click to expand...


Ok, if they don't have real ones(unlikely) why the need to wear really ridiculously long ones?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 9, 2019)

Maybe because they want to........


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2019)

People being awkward just for the sake of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

Waking up to no water courtesy of a burst main.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Waking up to no water courtesy of a burst main.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry. There'll be plenty tomorrow
A month's rain in the next 24 hours.....
Was going to play tomorrow morning but the prospect of snorkeling down the 1st doesn't fill me with much enthusiasm


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Don't worry. There'll be plenty tomorrow
A month's rain in the next 24 hours.....
Was going to play tomorrow morning but the prospect of snorkeling down the 1st doesn't fill me with much enthusiasm
		
Click to expand...

I agree. The plan was to play after work tomorrow. That's unlikely to happen given the forecast. Tuesday not looking great


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 9, 2019)

Thinking the oven was on microwave, but then on pulling out the grid thing, finding out it was on oven. 

I have a burnt finger. Ouch. Idiot.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 9, 2019)

First day on holiday in Norfolk and thought I'd go for a little run. Checked the OS map and memorised a route and headed out. Memory not as sharp as it used to be and got lost - twice. Eventually had to retrace my steps so ran twice as far as planned, and I'm not fit enough to run twice as far as planned


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			First day on holiday in Norfolk and thought I'd go for a little run. Checked the OS map and memorised a route and headed out. Memory not as sharp as it used to be and got lost - twice. Eventually had to retrace my steps so ran twice as far as planned, and I'm not fit enough to run twice as far as planned 

Click to expand...

That's funny. Will you remember it next time or are you giving up on the idea of a little run for the rest of the holiday


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 9, 2019)

Vettel, what an absolute nob turd.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Vettel, what an absolute nob turd.
		
Click to expand...

If he didn't put the car in parc ferme won't he get DQ'd?


----------



## Piece (Jun 9, 2019)

Pat myself on the back after picking up a bargain at TK Maxx on Sat. A very nice work shirt. Realise when I get home the security tag is still on it. Not too worry I can take it back today, Sun. So I did. Then wandered around town, nice lunch, etc. Get home to find Iâ€™ve left the shirt somewhere in town. Lost


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's funny. Will you remember it next time or are you giving up on the idea of a little run for the rest of the holiday
		
Click to expand...

Ask me tomorrow when I find out how sore my legs are!! Think I've got it committed to memory and considering it was right out of the door, left, left, left it's a tad worrying I got lost!!


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Ask me tomorrow when I find out how sore my legs are!! Think I've got it committed to memory and considering it was *right out of the door, left, left, left it's a tad worrying I got lost!!*

Click to expand...

Ah, but did you go out of the door backwards?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 9, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			First day on holiday in Norfolk and thought I'd go for a little run. Checked the OS map and memorised a route and headed out. Memory not as sharp as it used to be and got lost - twice. Eventually had to retrace my steps so ran twice as far as planned, and I'm not fit enough to run twice as far as planned 

Click to expand...

I am 'running' an ultra in July. 100k over two days. I think I might have left it a bit late to start training, so will have to wing it. It will not end happy.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			Ah, but did you go out of the door backwards?
		
Click to expand...

That is entirely possible...or stopped to tie a lace and got confused!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I am 'running' an ultra in July. 100k over two days. I think I might have left it a bit late to start training, so will have to wing it. It will not end happy.
		
Click to expand...

Yikes! Might be a tad late - just carbo load as that's the easy part!


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			Pat myself on the back after picking up a bargain at TK Maxx on Sat. A very nice work shirt. Realise when I get home the security tag is still on it. Not too worry I can take it back today, Sun. So I did. Then wandered around town, nice lunch, etc. Get home to find Iâ€™ve left the shirt somewhere in town. Lost 

Click to expand...

Sorry but that is sooooooooooooooo funny.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 10, 2019)

When someone tells you stop getting angry when you weren't angry at all, but them accusing you of being angry makes you angry and then their accusation looks justified when it wasn't.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			When someone tells you stop getting angry when you weren't angry at all, but them accusing you of being angry makes you angry and then their accusation looks justified when it wasn't.
		
Click to expand...

Have to been talking to my ex ðŸ˜‚ she used to do that to me all the time
My favourite one of hers was, I'd walk in the door from work all happy only to be asked what's up with you ðŸ™„ nothing I was fine till I saw you face and that comment ðŸ˜‚

Now for own irritation, does anyone have an Ark I can borrow as this biblical rain is starting to flow... I'm meant to be heading out for a run but I may need a canoe..


----------



## DRW (Jun 10, 2019)

Realising your are too old, to do some of the stuff you would like to do.

Irritating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2019)

DRW said:



			Realising your are too old, to do some of the stuff you would like to do.

Irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Such as???? Intrigued


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 10, 2019)

People who use their card to pay for fuel at the drive through kiosk when they could've just paid at the pump.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Have to been talking to my ex ðŸ˜‚ she used to do that to me all the time
My favourite one of hers was, I'd walk in the door from work all happy only to be asked what's up with you ðŸ™„ nothing I was fine till I saw you face and that comment ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

My missus does it as well, but it wasn't her I was referring to this time, haha. She did it the other day though, I raised my voice slightly as I was incredulous that she had taken six photos of her idiot friend sitting in a tent like there was anything special about it. "Why are you getting angry about that?" I'm not, it's just weird.. 

This morning it was the ticket booth operator. I'm trying to sort out my oyster card, but I can barely hear him through the glass panel so I lean forward and repeat what he said to make sure I had it right, and he responded "Please don't get angry sir I'm trying to help you."


----------



## bobmac (Jun 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Now for own irritation, does anyone have an Ark I can borrow as this biblical rain is starting to flow... I'm meant to be heading out for a run but I may need a canoe..
		
Click to expand...

An ark may not help you much.........

https://relevantmagazine.com/curren...rk-encounter-museum-is-suing-for-rain-damage/


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 10, 2019)

About to play the second round of a national event here in Suffolk and realising I'd left my canoe at home.  

Also a certain member of this forum who is here at the same event calling me Phil all weekend to try and wind me up.  He succeeded - the git!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			About to play the second round of a national event here in Suffolk and realising I'd left my canoe at home. 

Also a certain member of this forum who is here at the same event calling me Phil all weekend to try and wind me up.  He succeeded - the git!
		
Click to expand...

You've been called worse


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 10, 2019)

When you open your bag of crisps and discover they're all smashed and broken into tiny fragments.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			When you open your bag of crisps and discover they're all smashed and broken into tiny fragments.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect - tip the bag up and neck in a oner!


----------



## Piece (Jun 10, 2019)

Open the washing machine to find shredded tissues


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 10, 2019)

She's just signed us up to a double date with her friend and husband. He doesn't like any sport. 

We'll just sit and talk about nothing then shall we.


----------



## Dando (Jun 10, 2019)

What some people think is appropriate to wear in a hotel restaurant


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 10, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			She's just signed us up to a double date with her friend and husband. He doesn't like any sport.

We'll just sit and talk about nothing then shall we.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if heâ€™s thinking â€œoh Christ I have to talk to that guy who bores on about sport all the timeâ€ ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 10, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Wonder if heâ€™s thinking â€œoh Christ I have to talk to that guy who bores on about sport all the timeâ€ ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Hope so 

He can cancel then and it won't have been my fault.


----------



## DRW (Jun 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Such as???? Intrigued
		
Click to expand...

Oh nothing exciting, just stuff like playing 36 holes every day for a week on holiday, or working all day in the garden then playing golf and then working on the mini. All things I could have done 10 years ago.

Now the hands and body says no way.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 11, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			She's just signed us up to a double date with her friend and husband. He doesn't like any sport.

We'll just sit and talk about nothing then shall we.
		
Click to expand...

Just start the conversation with, "Right, Brexit, Racism, Feminism, Immigration, Uber drivers in London and religion, pick your topic"


----------



## BrianM (Jun 11, 2019)

Nosebleed, just had my first ever one, just sitting down and it started flowing, a bit of a panic to be fair as it took an hour to stop.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 11, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Nosebleed, just had my first ever one, just sitting down and it started flowing, a bit of a panic to be fair as it took an hour to stop.
		
Click to expand...

must be all the warm weather we are getting Brian


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Nosebleed, just had my first ever one, just sitting down and it started flowing, a bit of a panic to be fair as it took an hour to stop.
		
Click to expand...

I used to get a lot of these, ended up getting both sides of my nose cauterised. Apologies if this is patronising but I found if you get one that really doesn't stop then get material, an old tea towel for example, run it under cold water and then hold that against your nose. The cold seems to help. Keep wetting the material every so often and hold against the bleeding side of your nose for a good while before removing it. If it keeps bleeding then hold for longer. You need to be patient for a biggie but it will work in the end, better than simply pinching with your fingers.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2019)

Best is just pinching with fingers, and swallowing the over flow. Been to the docs with this, and this was his advise. I was having 40 minute nose bleeds, and can now stop them in seconds, as long as I catch the start.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Best is just pinching with fingers, and swallowing the over flow. Been to the docs with this, and this was his advise. I was having 40 minute nose bleeds, and can now stop them in seconds, as long as I catch the start.
		
Click to expand...

You swallowed it, I was spitting out lumps of congealed blood,never experienced anything like it before.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 11, 2019)

BrianM said:



			You swallowed it, I was spitting out lumps of congealed blood,never experienced anything like it before.
		
Click to expand...

Since changing my life style a bit, losing some weight, cutting back on the booze, getting a bit fitter, I have stopped having them. Came out of nowhere, and now gone. Blood pressure was high ish, now normal


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2019)

People pronouncing the letter H as haitch!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 11, 2019)

TV on demand

If it's free, why do I need to register with my email address, a user name and password, and then enter the code on the screen to authorise everything.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			People pronouncing the letter H as haitch!
		
Click to expand...

A way to tell Catholics from Protestants back home...


----------



## Wolf (Jun 11, 2019)

In a week where Justin Edinburgh has passed at a young age, I've just had a call from my mum telling my cousin had massive heart attack yesterday morning, admitted to hospital where he was saved. Unfortunately whilst in care this morning he suffered a 2nd fatal one and nothing could be done, it's a cruel world sometimes.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			A way to tell Catholics from Protestants back home...
		
Click to expand...

People pronouncing chiropodist as "shiropodist"
(I know they are now called podiatrists)


----------



## BrianM (Jun 11, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Since changing my life style a bit, losing some weight, cutting back on the booze, getting a bit fitter, I have stopped having them. Came out of nowhere, and now gone. Blood pressure was high ish, now normal
		
Click to expand...

Ended up in A and E, had to get my capillary veins burnt back together, nose is in bits, hopefully never again ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 11, 2019)

As my mum would say

â€œ Stop picking it â€œ

This is a public service announcement ðŸ‘


Seriously, hope you get it sorted


----------



## BrianM (Jun 11, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			As my mum would say

â€œ Stop picking it â€œ

This is a public service announcement ðŸ‘


Seriously, hope you get it sorted
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what my 8 year old told me ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			In a week where Justin Edinburgh has passed at a young age, I've just had a call from my mum telling my cousin had massive heart attack yesterday morning, admitted to hospital where he was saved. Unfortunately whilst in care this morning he suffered a 2nd fatal one and nothing could be done, it's a cruel world sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

So sad. Unfortunately I see it a lot where I work to the point where we get them into ICU, they seem to be making progress and then for nowhere have a fatal cardiac arrest. Sometimes as you say it's a cruel world


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So sad. Unfortunately I see it a lot where I work to the point where we get them into ICU, they seem to be making progress and then for nowhere have a fatal cardiac arrest. Sometimes as you say it's a cruel world
		
Click to expand...

And scary.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 12, 2019)

Shin splints.

My attempts to shift this gut Iâ€™ve put on in the past year are partly thwarted by my inability to exercise properly regularly. All the stretching in the world doesnâ€™t prevent it and ice packs on both legs arenâ€™t doing as much as Iâ€™d hoped.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

A toilet that won't stop filling when you flush. Only noticed it on the way out to work and not sure why its suddenly happened or what I need to do to fix it. Was hoping to play in supper club tonight but that looks unlikely as HID will insist on me doing something with it


----------



## chrisd (Jun 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A toilet that won't stop filling when you flush. Only noticed it on the way out to work and not sure why its suddenly happened or what I need to do to fix it. Was hoping to play in supper club tonight but that looks unlikely as HID will insist on me doing something with it
		
Click to expand...

I get that occasionally with one of mine., a sound thump on the cistern usually cures it for a long period of time


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Got a letter from the bank today informing me of my bank charges for the year.
1 envelope, 4 pages of, probably, legally required blurb plus postage to tell me that I've had no bank charges this year.
Thanks.
I knew that already
You didn't have to tell me via Â£2+ worth of stationery, printing and postage...a simple email would have sufficed.
		
Click to expand...

Who's that? I'm Halifax and it's.pretty much 100% paperless


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



*A toilet that won't stop filling when you flush.* Only noticed it on the way out to work and not sure why its suddenly happened or what I need to do to fix it. Was hoping to play in supper club tonight but that looks unlikely as HID will insist on me doing something with it
		
Click to expand...

I hope you're not on a meter.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 12, 2019)

Bloke over the road has obviously fitted a new doorbell using the same frequency as mine, I've answered the door to no one 3 times in the hour I've been in.


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bloke over the road has obviously fitted a new doorbell using the same frequency as mine, I've answered the door to no one 3 times in the hour I've been in.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™ll be good exercise for you mate!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			Itâ€™ll be good exercise for you mate!
		
Click to expand...

But not as good as looking for your ball...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bloke over the road has obviously fitted a new doorbell using the same frequency as mine, I've answered the door to no one 3 times in the hour I've been in.
		
Click to expand...

That's funny! We had to change our doorbell to be anything but a ding dong typical tone as Barley goes nuts when it goes and every doorbell on TV sounds the same.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 12, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



*That's funny! *We had to change our doorbell to be anything but a ding dong typical tone as Barley goes nuts when it goes and every doorbell on TV sounds the same.
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you it is not funny.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 12, 2019)

A mate who never checks his phone. Oh well, Iâ€™m offering him a lift so heâ€™ll have a walk in the rain if he doesnâ€™t look soon...


----------



## IainP (Jun 12, 2019)

Having a pack of "alarm dogs", we've never needed a doorbell. 
Trouble is they don't realise the difference between pigeons, squirrels, cats, verses humans at the door.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Shin splints.

My attempts to shift this gut Iâ€™ve put on in the past year are partly thwarted by my inability to exercise properly regularly. All the stretching in the world doesnâ€™t prevent it and ice packs on both legs arenâ€™t doing as much as Iâ€™d hoped.
		
Click to expand...

Tried a foam roller? I had the same issue and it helped, as did a proper pair of running shoes.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 12, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Tried a foam roller? I had the same issue and it helped, as did a proper pair of running shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Yep Iâ€™ve got a foam roller which I can only describe as the most painful thing EVER when used on the front of my shin when my shin splints is flaring. Is seems to help alleviate any pain or stiffness I have at rest but exercising soon brings it on again. 

Iâ€™ve had two proper cool gel packs delivered from amazon today and theyâ€™re in the freezer ready to be applied after I get back from football tonight. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2019)

Ongoing issue with people who say 'my bad'.

*YOUR BAD WHAT?*


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 12, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			That's funny! We had to change our doorbell to be anything but a ding dong typical tone as Barley goes nuts when it goes and every doorbell on TV sounds the same.
		
Click to expand...

The upside is that he is now answering his door to no one...


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yep Iâ€™ve got a foam roller which I can only describe as the most painful thing EVER when used on the front of my shin when my shin splints is flaring. Is seems to help alleviate any pain or stiffness I have at rest but exercising soon brings it on again.

Iâ€™ve had two proper cool gel packs delivered from amazon today and theyâ€™re in the freezer ready to be applied after I get back from football tonight. Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, foam rollers are horrific but they seemed to stop the pain when I was running so just screamed through it.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			Ongoing issue with people who say 'my bad'.

*YOUR BAD WHAT?*

Click to expand...

Surely the context tells you...

*accidentally severs femoral artery*

Oops, my bad.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 12, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Yep, foam rollers are horrific but they seemed to stop the pain when I was running so just screamed through it.
		
Click to expand...

I try to get my girlfriend to massage my shins hard after exercise but sheâ€™s really squeamish about some things and complains that my tibias are â€œtoo sharpâ€ and she hates how she can feel the lumps and bumps that are the shin splints. Haha.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bloke over the road has obviously fitted a new doorbell using the same frequency as mine, I've answered the door to no one 3 times in the hour I've been in.
		
Click to expand...

A customer had the same problem with his wireless heating controls , turned out his neighbour's was set to the same frequency. He was turning his off, neighbour turning it back on for weeks..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 12, 2019)

Had a customer whoâ€™s WiFi kept dropping out, coincided with the wireless doorbell being rung.

Quick change of WiFi channel later, no more dropouts ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 12, 2019)

Commentators that don't know he difference between a Yorker and a low full toss that is played on.


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Commentators that don't know he difference between a Yorker and a low full toss that is played on.
		
Click to expand...

And commentators who think the plural of stadium is stadiums.


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			But not as good as looking for your ball... 

Click to expand...

At times itâ€™ll be easier looking for lost tribes in the Amazon than my golf balls


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			And commentators who think the plural of stadium is stadiums. 

Click to expand...

Stadiums is perfectly acceptable English, though I personally would say stadia.


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2019)

People coming back from New Zealand


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

Played solo yesterday on a very damp course.
Got to the 16th and hit a good drive.
Slipped on the way off the tee box and landed on my back
Got up and shook myself down.
Back was a bit stiff but I've had worse.
The pain in the right knee didn't start until after my approach to the green.
I could feel I'd tweaked something but played the last 2. Got home and could barely get out of the car.
Knee was the size of a football and lumpy where it isn't normally.
Great!
A bit better this morning but tomorrow's qualifier is in doubt.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Played solo yesterday on a very damp course.
Got to the 16th and hit a good drive.
Slipped on the way off the tee box and landed on my back
Got up and shook myself down.
Back was a bit stiff but I've had worse.
The pain in the right knee didn't start until after my approach to the green.
I could feel I'd tweaked something but played the last 2. Got home and could barely get out of the car.
Knee was the size of a football and lumpy where it isn't normally.
Great!
A bit better this morning but tomorrow's qualifier is in doubt.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite in the Chris Froome category of injury but not good matey. Plenty of ice on it and hope it gets better soon


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Played solo yesterday on a very damp course.
Got to the 16th and hit a good drive.
Slipped on the way off the tee box and landed on my back
Got up and shook myself down.
Back was a bit stiff but I've had worse.
The pain in the right knee didn't start until after my approach to the green.
I could feel I'd tweaked something but played the last 2. Got home and could barely get out of the car.
Knee was the size of a football and lumpy where it isn't normally.
Great!
A bit better this morning but tomorrow's qualifier is in doubt.
		
Click to expand...

Not good mate.
Hope itâ€™s just bruised and nothing more serious


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

Cheers both.
Not sure it can be bruised as it didn't hit the ground..
Good job I'm not Fragger - I'd have been in hospital and had surgery already


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Cheers both.
Not sure it can be bruised as it didn't hit the ground..
Good job I'm not Fragger - I'd have been in hospital and had surgery already

Click to expand...

I hear they have a bed on 24/7 stand by for him these days and he has his on team of physicians


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I hear they have a bed on 24/7 stand by for him these days and he has his on team of physicians
		
Click to expand...

He's been on first name terms the NHS since he was about 7


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 13, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Who's that? I'm Halifax and it's.pretty much 100% paperless
		
Click to expand...

Santander did the same with us, and Co-op


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 13, 2019)

Cheshire East Council. All aspects. Website, planning, all staff etc etc etc


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Waking up this morning to find my Mrs had the absolute raving hump with me and I can't do anything right.. Went to bed last night both laughing and joking, so what's the issue I asked?

The answer I kissed another woman in her dream last night so as a result this morning I'm an arsehole.. ðŸ™„


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Waking up this morning to find my Mrs had the absolute raving hump with me and I can't do anything right.. Went to bed last night both laughing and joking, so what's the issue I asked?

The answer I missed another woman in her dream last night so as a result this morning I'm an arsehole.. ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly logical..


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Perfectly logical..

Click to expand...

I said that to her and it made it worse because apparently being a bloke I wouldn't understand ðŸ™„


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Waking up this morning to find my Mrs had the absolute raving hump with me and I can't do anything right.. Went to bed last night both laughing and joking, so what's the issue I asked?

The answer I kissed another woman in her dream last night so as a result this morning I'm an arsehole.. ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

I've had this from my wife previously as well. It's just weird, she knows it is irrational but equally it doesn't stop her having the hump.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Waking up this morning to find my Mrs had the absolute raving hump with me and I can't do anything right.. Went to bed last night both laughing and joking, so what's the issue I asked?

The answer I kissed another woman in her dream last night so as a result this morning I'm an arsehole.. ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Thing is though, when we first wake up we sometimes simply canâ€™t separate the dream from reality. The emotions are so real. Sheâ€™ll realise her idiocy by tonight.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Waking up this morning to find my Mrs had the absolute raving hump with me and I can't do anything right.. Went to bed last night both laughing and joking, so what's the issue I asked?

The answer I kissed another woman in her dream last night so as a result this morning I'm an arsehole.. ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

I'm regularly in the dog house for this. in her dreams i'm hugh heffner.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've had this from my wife previously as well. It's just weird, she knows it is irrational but equally it doesn't stop her having the hump.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely mental, totally irrational but somehow our fault ðŸ¤£



Rooter said:



			I'm regularly in the dog house for this. in her dreams i'm hugh heffner.
		
Click to expand...

If only in real life aye ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

Rooter said:



			I'm regularly in the dog house for this. in MY dreams i'm hugh heffner.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya Scotty


----------



## bobmac (Jun 13, 2019)

How long is a rain shower supposed to last?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

bobmac said:



			How long is a rain shower supposed to last?  

Click to expand...

Officially less than 20 minutes - then it becomes rain.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2019)

What does it become when it's been raining constantly for a week?


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			What does it become when it's been raining constantly for a week?
		
Click to expand...

Biblical ðŸ¤”


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Maybe she physic  or psychotic . But did you do it or would you or will you.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			What does it become when it's been raining constantly for a week?
		
Click to expand...

A regular week in the NW of England .

I would say it becomes a deluge.

 On the upside, the resevoirs will be full. Think of all that lovely water filling the Lake District ready for you to use.


----------



## Lazkir (Jun 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Waking up this morning to find my Mrs had the absolute raving hump with me and I can't do anything right.. Went to bed last night both laughing and joking, so what's the issue I asked?

The answer I kissed another woman in her dream last night so as a result this morning I'm an arsehole.. ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

It's when she wakes up from a dream like this, laughs and says "Yeah, like anyone would want to kiss you".

That's the time to really worry.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Maybe she physic  or psychotic . But did you do it or would you or will you.

Click to expand...

If it was Jennifer Aniston I maybe be persuaded ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			What does it become when it's been raining constantly for a week?
		
Click to expand...

A random irritation?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I kissed another woman in her dream last night so as a result this morning I'm an arsehole.. ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

You should of asked your Mrs if the other woman was fit


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Waking up this morning to find my Mrs had the absolute raving hump with me and I can't do anything right.. Went to bed last night both laughing and joking, so what's the issue I asked?

The answer I kissed another woman in her dream last night so as a result this morning I'm an arsehole.. ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

think yourself lucky you didn't shag her as well


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Cheers both.
Not sure it can be bruised as it didn't hit the ground..
Good job I'm not Fragger - I'd have been in hospital and had surgery already

Click to expand...

Git ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Jun 13, 2019)

GaryK said:



			You should of asked your Mrs if the other woman was fit 

Click to expand...

Maybe the other woman was her mother!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Git ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Tell me I'm wrong.....


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2019)

Just had an email from titleist about their new stand bag with a glowing review from.... Charley Hoffman.
Hardly going to be impartial given his titleist bag is full titleist bats and balls


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			Just had an email from titleist about their new stand bag with a glowing review from.... Charley Hoffman.
Hardly going to be impartial given his titleist bag is full titleist bats and balls
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s rather cynical of you Mr DðŸ˜©


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 13, 2019)

Picking the worst week weather-wise for a week in Norfolk. Last year it was wall to wall sunshine and it seems this year we paid heavily for that! Dogs are soggy but tired (us too) so came home today rather than Saturday as planned. If you're going to watch the rain batter the windows then may as well do it from the comfort of your own home.

Now have I managed to get the water out of my brain and put this in the right thread?!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh and on the dream thing - I'm right with Mrs Wolf. You wake up feeling like it really happened and even when you realise it was just a dream that emotion takes a while to settle! So many times I've woken David and said "you left me in my dream last night and were so horrible"!


----------



## woofers (Jun 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			Just had an email from titleist about their new stand bag with a glowing review from.... Charley Hoffman.
Hardly going to be impartial given his titleist bag is full titleist bats and balls
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm sure Charlie and his fellow Pro's know all about stand bags. 
When was the last time you saw a Pro golfer carry a bag on the golf course for more than 50 yards?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 13, 2019)

Was looking to have a round on Sunday afternoon, it being Fathers Day and all that

Got an email from the club this morning

Course is closed on Sunday from noon to 5 pm for Ladies Captain's Day

Great planning then

if they had Men's captains day on Mothers Day there would be uproar

Grrr


----------



## Slime (Jun 13, 2019)

Coverage of the US Open about to become a Woodsfest.
I know it's not his fault, it just irritates me.


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2019)

Grown men wearing shorts that finish halfway down their shins. 
Either buy trousers or proper shorts


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Was looking to have a round on Sunday afternoon, it being Fathers Day and all that

Got an email from the club this morning

Course is closed on Sunday from noon to 5 pm for Ladies Captain's Day

Great planning then

if they had Men's captains day on Mothers Day there would be uproar

Grrr
		
Click to expand...

You have to wonder where the joined up thinking is. Has it been mentioned at all?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 14, 2019)

The snowflake on BBC Breakfast complaining that male dads are portrayed as being daft in tv ads 
Time to have a look at yourself mate if you're on the telly moaning about this.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 14, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Was looking to have a round on Sunday afternoon, it being Fathers Day and all that

Got an email from the club this morning

Course is closed on Sunday from noon to 5 pm for Ladies Captain's Day

Great planning then

if they had Men's captains day on Mothers Day there would be uproar

Grrr
		
Click to expand...

Surely thatâ€™s the perfect day to have it as many fathers will be spending their day with their sons?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2019)

Having booked this afternoon off for a golf match, stayed up til 1am watching the US Open, then woke up today at 6:30 and wondered why the HELL I didn't just take the whole day off?? Idiot.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Surely thatâ€™s the perfect day to have it as many fathers will be spending their day with their sons?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they were going to do that on the golf course......


----------



## bobmac (Jun 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The snowflake on BBC Breakfast complaining that male dads are portrayed as being daft in tv ads 

Click to expand...

I try and avoid watching adverts, but the ones I've seen, I think he's got a point.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Maybe they were going to do that on the golf course......

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what dawn until noon is for...


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Thatâ€™s what dawn until noon is for...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they have plans in the morning so want to play in the afternoon after all itâ€™s fathers DAY not fathers morning


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The snowflake on BBC Breakfast complaining that male dads are portrayed as being daft in tv ads 
Time to have a look at yourself mate if you're on the telly moaning about this.
		
Click to expand...

The other guest (columnist?) made him look a proper idiot - I really liked her! Plus the adverts they showed to prove their point (flipping BBC) were from the 60's!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 14, 2019)

Rain.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 14, 2019)

Chuka Umunna - how many parties is he going to be part of this year?   And he still refuses to resign for a by-election because democracy only works for him not for everyone else.  
Then again, under Things that gladden the heart - he'll be out of a job completely at the next General Election.
Another example of the crap political class we have in this country now.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 14, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Chuka Umunna - how many parties is he going to be part of this year?   And he still refuses to resign for a by-election because democracy only works for him not for everyone else. 
Then again, under Things that gladden the heart - he'll be out of a job completely at the next General Election.
Another example of the crap political class we have in this country now.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was nailed on to be the next Labour leader once they get rid of the current rabble, looks like he was too impetuous and has probably blown it now.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2019)

Need to buy a CD for the old man, but not sure if any shops still sell physical CDs anymore. All the HMVs are gone. Relying on WH Smith I think??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I thought he was nailed on to be the next Labour leader once they get rid of the current rabble, looks like he was too impetuous and has probably blown it now.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^
This. He should have sat tight, seen out Corbyn. Now he will lose his seat at the next election and hit the wilderness. A waste.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Need to buy a CD for the old man, but not sure if any shops still sell physical CDs anymore. All the HMVs are gone. Relying on WH Smith I think??
		
Click to expand...

Tesco still stock a ton of CD's if that helps?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Tesco still stock a ton of CD's if that helps?
		
Click to expand...

Only the larger ones I think, it'd be a bit out of my way, but I'll have to go there if WH Smith lets me down.


----------



## Slab (Jun 14, 2019)

People who are determined to have entire conversations via text. Messaging is fine for one/two exchanges but if you have a few things to say then call!


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Chuka Umunna - how many parties is he going to be part of this year?   And he still refuses to resign for a by-election because democracy only works for him not for everyone else. 
Then again, under Things that gladden the heart - he'll be out of a job completely at the next General Election.
Another example of the crap political class we have in this country now.
		
Click to expand...

Next heâ€™ll be joining Noelâ€™s House Party!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 14, 2019)

Dogwalkers who can't keep their charges under any kind of control in public open spaces...


----------



## Wolf (Jun 14, 2019)

The fuel spillage that's closed the M25 meaning no way home till it opens. 

We could go up through Blackwall and round through London to the A1M or M11, but considering all traffic from M2, M20 and M25 is being diverted that way or at least held in place until its cleared its a no go, especially with a 7 year old with a bladder the size of a thimble, an 8 year old that suffers severe travel sickness the longer he sits in the car a real fun time ðŸ™„

Only bonus is my 5 year doesn't care she just goes to sleep ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			The fuel spillage that's closed the M25 meaning no way home till it opens.

We could go up through Blackwall and round through London to the A1M or M11, but considering all traffic from M2, M20 and M25 is being diverted that way or at least held in place until its cleared its a no go, especially with a 7 year old with a bladder the size of a thimble, an 8 year old that suffers severe travel sickness the longer he sits in the car a real fun time ðŸ™„

Only bonus is my 5 year doesn't care she just goes to sleep ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s more than an irritation mate!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 14, 2019)

Celebrity editions ðŸ˜ ...


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Celebrity editions ðŸ˜ ...
		
Click to expand...

Non entities from reality tv giving their profession as â€œcelebrityâ€


----------



## Wolf (Jun 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			Thatâ€™s more than an irritation mate!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly we don't have a Thunder**** of a day thread ðŸ˜‚
2 hrs to get from Bexley to Crayford so far ðŸ™„


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Sadly we don't have a Thunder**** of a day thread ðŸ˜‚
2 hrs to get from Bexley to Crayford so far ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s horrendous

If was at home and not on holiday you couldâ€™ve dossed at mine for a few hours


----------



## Wolf (Jun 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			Thatâ€™s horrendous

If was at home and not on holiday you couldâ€™ve dossed at mine for a few hours
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate the sentiment though mate. Maybr we can get a game some time in summer when I'm down visiting family


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Appreciate the sentiment though mate. Maybr we can get a game some time in summer when I'm down visiting family
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™ll be good


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 14, 2019)

Jordan Spieth.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2019)

Paul McGinley , Wayne Riley and Rob Lee - horrific


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Paul McGinley , Wayne Riley and Rob Lee - horrific
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t mind Wayne Riley


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			I donâ€™t mind Wayne Riley
		
Click to expand...

God he is awful - and seems to be getting worse. Wish we could have the US commentary team


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			God he is awful - and seems to be getting worse. Wish we could have the US commentary team
		
Click to expand...

If we did youâ€™d be moaning about them ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 14, 2019)

Madonna on Graham Norton; put 'em away love, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Slime (Jun 14, 2019)

Madonna anywhere!


----------



## Wolf (Jun 14, 2019)

Finally getting home after 8hrs, that's only 5 1/2 hours longer than it should have taken... And means Im to tired to watch the golf.. 
Will have to record bits and skip through the ads in the morning


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 15, 2019)

Work leaving dos. 

I wonder if I said anything to offend anyone. ðŸ˜


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Work leaving dos.

I wonder if I said anything to offend anyone. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I suppose itâ€™s just possible you didnâ€™t, but highly unlikely ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 15, 2019)

Vandalism,  so damned pointless.


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			This weather 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m enjoying the weather.... but I am in Lanzarote


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2019)

"Marine Layer".


----------



## Slime (Jun 15, 2019)

The word 'rammel'.  It's far too overused.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 15, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I suppose itâ€™s just possible you didnâ€™t, but highly unlikely ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Feedback so far has been positive. ðŸ˜


----------



## Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

Slime said:



			The word 'rammel'.  It's far too overused.
		
Click to expand...

Not just me then that thinks the words is ridiculous ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 15, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			If we did youâ€™d be moaning about them ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Fair does.

Phil is right on this one. Riley thinks he is a "character" .

He isn't and on top of that his on-course reporting offers a nothing to the viewer. If a mouse farted he would claim that there was a strong wind.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			"Marine Layer".
		
Click to expand...

Lost


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Lost  

Click to expand...

Watching featured groups on Sky and the American commentators saying this repeatedly. I did google it to find out what it was and assumed sea water was involved!

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/us...erenced-the-marine-layer-youd-be-dead-already


----------



## bobmac (Jun 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Watching featured groups on Sky and the American commentators saying this repeatedly. I did google it to find out what it was and assumed sea water was involved!

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/us...erenced-the-marine-layer-youd-be-dead-already

Click to expand...

I googled it and got soft clothing


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2019)

Amanda Knox


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2019)

People who start an argument and then walk away whilst still muttering...if you want a debate then have the balls to do that face to face. Nothing much gets me so riled as this and I will follow you until you turn to face me and say whatever it was you muttered! Stupid woman on our dog walk today ended up finally turning around and apologising...I think she meant it and not that I'd scared her


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2019)

Staying all inclusive and you can drink beer, wine, cocktails,Prosecco and shots until you canâ€™t stand up as part of the deal yet you have to pay for a Bloody Mary


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Madonna on Graham Norton; put 'em away love, it's embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

And that stupid eye patch. Is she even relevant anymore for her music


----------



## chellie (Jun 15, 2019)

Buying a new duvet set today. Took it out of it's packaging and bunged it straight into the washing machine. Ready to tumble dry it and I discover there is a pillowcase missing Now have to schlep back to the shop with it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Fair does.

Phil is right on this one. Riley thinks he is a "character" .

He isn't and on top of that his on-course reporting offers a nothing to the viewer. If a mouse farted he would claim that there was a strong wind.
		
Click to expand...

He is awful - a voice that grates and just over eggs everything , you can see why he isnâ€™t allowed at some comps.


Shame that Howell or Laura Davies arenâ€™t part of their team this Comp.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is awful - a voice that grates and just over eggs everything , you can see why he isnâ€™t allowed at some comps.


Shame that Howell or Laura Davies arenâ€™t part of their team this Comp.
		
Click to expand...

Which comps isnâ€™t he allowed at?


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2019)

Wilson said:



			Which comps isnâ€™t he allowed at?
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s news to me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2019)

Wilson said:



			Which comps isnâ€™t he allowed at?
		
Click to expand...

Augusta for one - and believe there is another US one.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Augusta for one - and believe there is another US one.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that's strictly true. The Masters don't allow any on course commentators inside the ropes, and seeing as Riley doesn't do any commentary his role is rather obsolete. 

Happy to stand corrected but never heard of him personally being banned


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Not sure that's strictly true. The Masters don't allow any on course commentators inside the ropes, and seeing as Riley doesn't do any commentary his role is rather obsolete.

Happy to stand corrected but never heard of him personally being banned
		
Click to expand...

Riley himself mentioned this in his GM column, ref Augusta.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Not sure that's strictly true. The Masters don't allow any on course commentators inside the ropes, and seeing as Riley doesn't do any commentary his role is rather obsolete.

Happy to stand corrected but never heard of him personally being banned
		
Click to expand...

Believe there are three on course guys - one from a US Station , a guy from a radio ( think itâ€™s the one for the area ) and believe Ken Brown does some as well - itâ€™s not on every hole. Sky were believed to have asked to have Wayne Riley and was told no. Also remember someone mentioning that a number of the players arenâ€™t that impressed with him.

As with yourself if wrong happy to be corrected - remember it all being talked about a couple years ( maybe last year )


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 15, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Not sure that's strictly true. The Masters don't allow any on course commentators inside the ropes, and seeing as Riley doesn't do any commentary his role is rather obsolete.

Happy to stand corrected but never heard of him personally being banned
		
Click to expand...

If he isn't he should be for our sakes!


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe there are three on course guys - one from a US Station , a guy from a radio ( think itâ€™s the one for the area ) and believe Ken Brown does some as well - itâ€™s not on every hole. Sky were believed to have asked to have Wayne Riley and was told no. Also remember someone mentioning that a number of the players arenâ€™t that impressed with him.

As with yourself if wrong happy to be corrected - remember it all being talked about a couple years ( maybe last year )
		
Click to expand...

I know no media is inside the ropes at Augusta. No on course commentary other than standing amongst the public. 

Ken has nothing more than the Sky guys do with regard to walking the course beforehand. 

He's not banned, his role is literally redundant there.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Augusta for one - and believe there is another US one.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, wasnâ€™t aware of that, I know Gary McCord is banned, thankfully.


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2019)

Button flies.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 16, 2019)

Sports Direct staff.
Well the ones I came into contact with yesterday.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 16, 2019)

Not being able to play golf on father's day, coincidentally on the one morning it's good weather as there's a ladies comp on and can't play this afternoon as it's gonna rain again ðŸ˜’


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2019)

My daughter has turned 17 and she is starting to learn to drive. We bought L plates, magnetic. Irritatingly the back bumper is plastic, never thought of that, the hatchback boot doesn't have enough clear metal space for it to hold flat. I can't even stick it on the inside of the back window as it is tinted too dark ðŸ¤”. Plan D it is then.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My daughter has turned 17 and she is starting to learn to drive. We bought L plates, magnetic. Irritatingly the back bumper is plastic, never thought of that, the hatchback boot doesn't have enough clear metal space for it to hold flat. I can't even stick it on the inside of the back window as it is tinted too dark ðŸ¤”. Plan D it is then.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Not being able to play golf on father's day, coincidentally on the one morning it's good weather as there's a ladies comp on and can't play this afternoon as it's gonna rain again ðŸ˜’
		
Click to expand...


I feel your pain, I posted earlier this week about it being Lady captains day on Fathers Day

Grrrrrr


----------



## Wolf (Jun 16, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I feel your pain, I posted earlier this week about it being Lady captains day on Fathers Day

Grrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Just annoying as they could have had it next week when they have a gap in the calendar imagine a men's comp closing the course in mothers day


----------



## Dando (Jun 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just annoying as they could have had it next week when they have a gap in the calendar imagine a men's comp closing the course in mothers day
		
Click to expand...

I reckon you should suggest it and report back with your findings!


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 16, 2019)

Personally think if they're going to close the course for a women's comp in the middle of the season fathers day is the best day for it. Ours has the 36 hole womens club champs today with men 2 ball slots available at a few times throughout the day. 

Mens clubs champs last weekend, and 2 more board comps in next 3 weekends and would be annoyed if any of them were on fathers day. 

Important family day to spend with the kid for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2019)

Our course is shortened to facilitate the laying of a track to ferry VIP's from the helicopter landing zone and small plane aerodrome behind our 5th hole. We were told the front nine was out of action (well holes 3-7) but the workmen didn't arrive until lunchtime and so we opted to play the back nine (not affected bar the 10th and 18th tees being moved right up) twice only to find out the front nine was fully open and we could have played as nirmal


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 16, 2019)

Sea gull stuff. One has annointed my CLS. I wipe it off with a wet wipe,  but this stuff is mega abrasive, and has really torn up the paint finish. 15 minutes with the Meguilars Ultimate, and nope, still scratched to blazes.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 16, 2019)

Golf, mine in particular ðŸ˜¬


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Just had tomorrows MRI scan appointment cancelled , normally wouldn't be too irritating, but i had to withdraw from a booked 4bbb away open, at a venue we usually do quite well at .

I managed to get my usual PP a substitute, but now I'm left twiddling my thumbs, maybe it'll be cancelled due to thunder and lightning


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2019)

The coverage of the US Open - itâ€™s been â€œliveâ€ since 7 - we have seen more balls been hit on the range , players walking around the clubhouse , people playing with their dogs on the beach and then the commentators playing cricket on the beach ? - some golf from the host broadcaster would be nice


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Sea gull stuff. One has annointed my CLS. I wipe it off with a wet wipe,  but this stuff is mega abrasive, and has really torn up the paint finish. 15 minutes with the Meguilars Ultimate, and nope, still scratched to blazes.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a few minutes with a DA polisher, if you can get your hands on one?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 16, 2019)

Slime said:



			Maybe a few minutes with a DA polisher, if you can get your hands on one?
		
Click to expand...

A mate of mine has one, so yeah, it will probably sort it, but flipping heck, it's only a dab of bird stuff.


----------



## woofers (Jun 16, 2019)

Jorge Lorenzo !!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 17, 2019)

Katie Hopkins.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Katie Hopkins.
		
Click to expand...

I think we just found something that we agree on.. 

She's a complete oxygen thief


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 17, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Just had tomorrows MRI scan appointment cancelled , normally wouldn't be too irritating, but i had to withdraw from a booked 4bbb away open, at a venue we usually do quite well at .

I managed to get my usual PP a substitute, but now I'm left twiddling my thumbs, maybe it'll be cancelled due to thunder and lightning 

Click to expand...

To make things even worse, the weather is now fine and there is a time available, but i can't find a PP .


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			A mate of mine has one, so yeah, it will probably sort it, but flipping heck, it's only a dab of bird stuff.
		
Click to expand...

What about wash, then claybar the affected area, followed by cleaner wax then wax?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 17, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			What about wash, then claybar the affected area, followed by cleaner wax then wax?
		
Click to expand...

I have never done this, and have no idea where to start.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I have never done this, and have no idea where to start.
		
Click to expand...

First you wash...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I have never done this, and have no idea where to start.
		
Click to expand...

I use Swisswax products, and have made quite a few cars look absolutely spanking, but unless you want to really get involved  I would use a professional detailer and get the car sorted and waxed/sealed to protect for the future as well.
If you like your cars, its worth it, but never try to remove any bird crap unless you soak it fully with lots of water and then gradually ease it away.


----------



## Piece (Jun 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Sea gull stuff. One has annointed my CLS. I wipe it off with a wet wipe,  but this stuff is mega abrasive, and has really torn up the paint finish. 15 minutes with the Meguilars Ultimate, and nope, still scratched to blazes.
		
Click to expand...

You have my sympathy. On soft paint, burd shot is a mare as it eats into the paintwork. After removal, even going at it with a electric polisher doesnâ€™t guarantee total removal of the ghosting that lingers. Longer we leave it the more damage and thereâ€™s only so much depth the paintwork has.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 17, 2019)

when i a guy on a unicycle overtakes you on your normal bike... Rupert wasn't sure what to make of it


----------



## Slab (Jun 18, 2019)

Driving home last night listening to audiobook and author mentions a _'barathea'_ & knew the word from childhood but couldn't remember what on earth it was until I got home 30 minutes later and googled it


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 18, 2019)

Slab said:



			Driving home last night listening to audiobook and author mentions a _'barathea'_ & knew the word from childhood but couldn't remember what on earth it was until I got home 30 minutes later and googled it 

Click to expand...


Well if you will read Tyrrell Hatton's autobiography â€¦...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2019)

Royal Ascot week making the club a no go zone with roads closed in and out and all the decent pubs in a ten mile radius filled with racegoers. No golf or practice at the club for me until a week on Saturday. Use to be the same when I lived in Wimbledon but at least I was young free and single then and could spend my time trying and failing to chat up the overseas females. Add in the threat of no train waiting for me after work thanks to a strike and it could be a long commuting week


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Royal Ascot week making the club a no go zone with roads closed in and out and all the decent pubs in a ten mile radius filled with racegoers. No golf or practice at the club for me until a week on Saturday. Use to be the same when I lived in Wimbledon but at least I was young free and single then and could spend my time trying and failing to chat up the overseas females. Add in the threat of no train waiting for me after work thanks to a strike and it could be a long commuting week
		
Click to expand...

You could always move?


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2019)

Tried to wipe clean the inside of our microwave with a soft cloth. Took off the layer of protective paint. New microwave needed.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 18, 2019)

Our cooker... More predominantly the hob. 

We live in a no gas area so have to have an electric hob, we've got one of those looks cool overly expensive glass hobs. Despite the price of it is absolutely crap, you have to have a certain type of pan to not scratch it, something that should take a couple mins to cook can be in there for what feels like hours with no warmth in it at all literally still cold to touch then bam 10 seconds later from nowhere it's hotter than the fires of hell and what your cooking that was undercooked 10 seconds ago is now suddenly burnt to a cinder and inedible ðŸ˜


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Our cooker... More predominantly the hob.

We live in a no gas area so have to have an electric hob, we've got one of those looks cool overly expensive glass hobs. Despite the price of it is absolutely crap, you have to have a certain type of pan to not scratch it, something that should take a couple mins to cook can be in there for what feels like hours with no warmth in it at all literally still cold to touch then bam 10 seconds later from nowhere it's hotter than the fires of hell and what your cooking that was undercooked 10 seconds ago is now suddenly burnt to a cinder and inedible ðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

A plain ceramic hob requires totally flat saucepans for the heat to transfer effectively, which is why people complain of poor cooking with them (their pans arent true flat). I assume you're more use to gas, so I would suggest swapping the ceramic hob for an induction (ceramic) hob. As long as you have ferrous based saucepans (a magnet will stick to them) you will find them miles better, and if you have one of the more powerful ones that needs it's own 32a circuit (like most ceramic hobs do) it will be quicker than gas, and just as controllable.
Trust me, I am a doctor


----------



## Wolf (Jun 18, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			A plain ceramic hob requires totally flat saucepans for the heat to transfer effectively, which is why people complain of poor cooking with them (their pans arent true flat). I assume you're more use to gas, so I would suggest swapping the ceramic hob for an induction (ceramic) hob. As long as you have ferrous based saucepans (a magnet will stick to them) you will find them miles better, and if you have one of the more powerful ones that needs it's own 32a circuit (like most ceramic hobs do) it will be quicker than gas, and just as controllable.
Trust me, I am a doctor

Click to expand...

We have an induction ceramic hob, and the pans are the ones that were recommended by the manufacturer they were bloody expensive. 

I have no idea about the circuits though ðŸ¤£

I have come up with a simpler method of using my hob, let the Mrs do it ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			We have an induction ceramic hob, and the pans are the ones that were recommended by the manufacturer they were bloody expensive.

I have no idea about the circuits though ðŸ¤£

I have come up with a simpler method of using my hob, let the Mrs do it ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Induction should be quicker than gas.......but dont assume the glass gets hot, they only get hot from the hot pan transfering heat back to the glass. It's the magic of magnetism
The lower powered induction hobs can plug into a 13 socket, the more powerful ones require hard wiring into a 32a circuit
My wife was sceptical about them originally, but now wont return to gas. Its quicker, cleaner and just as easy to control.
You only need Cif and fresh paper towels to keep the glass clean too


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 18, 2019)

car insurance!!!

GA renewal would not take it on their system, its online only so couldn't ring. no response for 2 days to my email, got online quotes.... it runs out today.. all miles dearer, some Â£100

clucking useless, ended up going elsewhere an paid more


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 18, 2019)

Our local Homebase had a power cut - but when power was restored the tills did not come back up.  So a long queue of customers had the joy of watching checkout assistants using one of these old manual card swipers (there must only have been one in the store as there was only one customer being processed at a time) - putting in the paper docket and then chunk chunk.  And as a receipt? A handwritten piece of paper with each item and costs listed.  Utterly bizarre in the 21st century.  Nobody complained.  A few just put their intended purchases back on the shelf and walked out.  The rest just looked on bemused.  How long this went on I do not know (could still be going on for all I know)


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm watching the U21's and the two experts in the studio are both wearing a shirt and jacket with no tie.
No problems with that  .............................. but please *UNDO THE TOP BUTTON!*
It looks like they've had their ties stolen, but nobody's thought to tell them.


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2019)

Blokes wearing trousers, especially jeans, with belt loops but no belt.
Why, just why?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 18, 2019)

Irritating but not surprising...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-48665324


----------



## Wolf (Jun 18, 2019)

Rain yet again... Got soaked playing midweek 9 hole comp. It would be nice to have just 1 day in June where its dry...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 18, 2019)

The moron of a judge who found a cyclist guilty of hitting an idiot pedestrian who walked out into the middle of the road whilst staring at her phone.  This time the cyclist was totally in the right, not speeding, riding normally but he should apparently "have presumed something untoward might have happened".    

So when this phone zombie walks off the edge of a cliff, it's the cliff's fault?    Unreal.


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2019)

England U21 players wearing thin white shirts so their sports bras are clearly visible.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 18, 2019)

Getting a flat tyre on my mtb front wheel after a long descent down a very bumpy trail.
Long walk home ensued ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Getting a flat tyre on my mtb front wheel after a long descent down a very bumpy trail.
Long walk home ensued ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

Should've wheelied your way home ðŸ˜


----------



## Slab (Jun 19, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The moron of a judge who found a cyclist guilty of hitting an idiot pedestrian who walked out into the middle of the road whilst staring at her phone.  This time the cyclist was totally in the right, not speeding, riding normally but he should apparently "have presumed something untoward might have happened".   

So when this phone zombie walks off the edge of a cliff, it's the cliff's fault?    Unreal.
		
Click to expand...

Weird headline wasn't it

I _think _I understand what happened when I read the article, cyclist could've taken avoiding action instead of just shouting a warning and sounding his horn (then braking when he was too close to stop) so judge says 50/50 blame for each party as pedestrian was on her phone and since pedestrian brought the case she'll get 50% of whatever claim is awarded 
(I assume then the cyclist just needs to bring his own case for same value and he'll get awarded 50% so they'll be quits )

Because pedestrian was already occupying the road it didn't absolve the cyclist from partial blame


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			England U21 players wearing thin white shirts so their sports bras are clearly visible.
		
Click to expand...

Too right.  The men don't wear bras when they play internationals so why should the women?    It's equality innit?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Should've wheelied your way home ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Or had a puncture repair kit or new tube with him


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2019)

Trying my hardest to get early nights and sleep well and wake up even more tired than before. Feeling like I'm running on absolute empty at the moment and even the coffee isn't making a difference


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2019)

Late train back from London last night. Two great fat lumps sit on the 4 seater area with the table, he sits window side with jacket on the seat next to him and feet on the opposite seat, shuts his eyes and either is asleep, or pretending to be asleep. She sits opposite in the corridor inside seat and is never gonna let anyone sit in the window seat allbeit her partner has his feet on the seat anyway. The couple on the opposite side sit properly, and the wife and I have no problem getting seats as they were most  considerate 

Other passengers have to stand for the 40 minute journey ðŸ˜£


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Should've wheelied your way home ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I actually said that to my mate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Late train back from London last night. Two great fat lumps sit on the 4 seater area with the table, he sits window side with jacket on the seat next to him and feet on the opposite seat, shuts his eyes and either is asleep, or pretending to be asleep. She sits opposite in the corridor inside seat and is never gonna let anyone sit in the window seat allbeit her partner has his feet on the seat anyway. The couple on the opposite side sit properly, and the wife and I have no problem getting seats as they were most  considerate

Other passengers have to stand for the 40 minute journey ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

I'd be waking them, getting them to move up and take feet off the chairs and sitting down


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2019)

A sheep farmer in Wales exporting "95%" of all his lambs to Europe. Why? When we are awash with New Zealand lambs in the supermarkets/ Surely a good way to reduce our countries carbon footprint would be to eat our own produce. 

Quite a few irritations in there. Plus questions. Sorry.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2019)

The BBC fixing questions to attack the one "leaver". Although I'm not so sure he is now after watching last night. Clown!


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2019)

Boris Johnson


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2019)

The Conservative Party. (For voting out Dom)

I will not never vote for them in any election no matter what. So that adds them to Labour and Lib Dems. 

Go Nige !


----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			The Conservative Party. (For voting out Dom)

*I will not never vote for them* in any election no matter what. So that adds them to Labour and Lib Dems.

Go Nige !
		
Click to expand...

So, you're a Tory voter for the rest of your life.
That's a bold statement.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 19, 2019)

We employ a woman at work who's life is a drama all of the time. It isn't when you actually get her to calm down and repeat whatever issue she is ranting about but in her world it is. Today she has come in and not drawn breath for 50 minutes. She does her work but crikey she is hard to listen to at times, a voice like a foghorn means we ALL get to hear her no matter where we are sat.


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 19, 2019)

People who think thunderstorms are fun, they are not.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Trying my hardest to get early nights and sleep well and wake up even more tired than before. Feeling like I'm running on absolute empty at the moment and even the coffee isn't making a difference
		
Click to expand...

Not being funny homer (I'm a shift worker, and could write the book on sleep, so I feel your pain), but why not try a week of no caffeine? It's really not good for the zeds.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Not being funny homer (I'm a shift worker, and could write the book on sleep, so I feel your pain), but why not try a week of no caffeine? It's really not good for the zeds.
		
Click to expand...

I tried going without caffeine for a while recently. I was quite literally nodding off at my desk. Couldn't do it.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I tried going without caffeine for a while recently. I was quite literally nodding off at my desk. Couldn't do it.
		
Click to expand...

You need to get through the initial 3 days for the caffeine rejection to take place nd drink more water to keep hydrated. Once you do this better sleep at night and less need for coffee. 

I like a coffee for taste and flavour but will never drink it for energy, keep a better diet and hydrated then there's the energy you need and good sleep


----------



## pendodave (Jun 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I tried going without caffeine for a while recently. I was quite literally nodding off at my desk. Couldn't do it.
		
Click to expand...

In a round about kind of way, I think you are suggesting the same thing for homie!
I love good coffee and tea, but won't drink either from the early afternoon onwards.
I've been up at 5 every day this week, and is amazing how quickly you get to sleep after a few days of that...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You need to get through the initial 3 days for the caffeine rejection to take place nd drink more water to keep hydrated. Once you do this better sleep at night and less need for coffee.

I like a coffee for taste and flavour but will never drink it for energy, keep a better diet and hydrated then there's the energy you need and good sleep
		
Click to expand...

Managed it for a week and a half, still nodding off every morning. Tried Berocca as a substitute, but that only works for about half an hour. I don't think caffeine drunk in the morning should affect your sleep 12 hours later should it? Caffeine only lasts up to 6 hours in your system (cheers Google). I don't have any in the afternoons.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Managed it for a week and a half, still nodding off every morning. Tried Berocca as a substitute, but that only works for about half an hour. I don't think caffeine drunk in the morning should affect your sleep 12 hours later should it? Caffeine only lasts up to 6 hours in your system (cheers Google). I don't have any in the afternoons.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds more like low energy levels and sleep patterns. Could be diet related using to many high GI fast releasing carb sources rather than low GI slower release so you experience drops in energy and want to sleep, but maybe have sweets quick sugary fixes to pick you up.  But if course I'm just making guesses based on not knowing your info 

Or could be testosterone levels need a kick up the arse.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Managed it for a week and a half, still nodding off every morning. Tried Berocca as a substitute, but that only works for about half an hour. I don't think caffeine drunk in the morning should affect your sleep 12 hours later should it? Caffeine only lasts up to 6 hours in your system (cheers Google). I don't have any in the afternoons.
		
Click to expand...

My Google says that the half life of caffeine is 6 hours.... It's really not the same thing.
As for feeling drowsy, I've no problem with using caffeine as a one off fix, but it might be worth checking underlying issues if it's a regular thing.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Sounds more like low energy levels and sleep patterns. Could be diet related using to many high GI fast releasing carb sources rather than low GI slower release so you experience drops in energy and want to sleep, but maybe have sweets quick sugary fixes to pick you up.  But if course I'm just making guesses based on not knowing your info

Or could be testosterone levels need a kick up the arse.
		
Click to expand...

I guess I don't sleep very well, 6 hours maybe, sometimes 5.5. Wife snores as well.   Anyway, I get by alright with my one sugar free energy drink in the morning, I don't think it's a problem really. When I was trying to kick caffeine it was for a different reason, but I don't have a problem admitting defeat with it.   I don't have that much sugar really, that's one thing I am still trying to keep down.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 19, 2019)

Recently kicked the energy drinks myself, only had 1 in the last 6 weeks. I found the energy drinks weren't really helping me feel anymore awake and the crash a couple of hours after drinking one wasn't worth it, and now it's been a few weeks I have so much more energy than when I was drinking one every morning. For me, having just been diagnosed with Crohns, I've been doing quite a bit of research and read that energy drinks can cause build up of candida which can in-turn create inflammation in the body, so it didn't make sense for me to keep drinking them, and I feel a lot better now I've kicked them.

Also, alongside the potential inflammatory effects of energy drinks the artificial sweeteners they use in the sugar free ones (most notably Aspartame) are now being linked to obesity due to the un-natural changes and imbalances they cause to the gut microbiome.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Recently kicked the energy drinks myself, only had 1 in the last 6 weeks. I found the energy drinks weren't really helping me feel anymore awake and the crash a couple of hours after drinking one wasn't worth it, and now it's been a few weeks I have so much more energy than when I was drinking one every morning. For me, having just been diagnosed with Crohns, I've been doing quite a bit of research and read that energy drinks can cause build up of candida which can in-turn create inflammation in the body, so it didn't make sense for me to keep drinking them, and I feel a lot better now I've kicked them.

Also, alongside the potential inflammatory effects of energy drinks the artificial sweeteners they use in the sugar free ones (most notably Aspartame) are now being linked to obesity due to the un-natural changes and imbalances they cause to the gut microbiome.







Click to expand...

It's great that you made a change and noticed a positive benefit. Personally though when I cut caffeine and by extension energy drinks, I didn't notice any positives, only that I was falling asleep in the office. 

And I never drink Diet Coke purely because it tastes absolutely foul. Coke Zero all the way.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's great that you made a change and noticed a positive benefit. Personally though when I cut caffeine and by extension energy drinks, I didn't notice any positives, only that I was falling asleep in the office.

And I never drink Diet Coke purely because it tastes absolutely foul. Coke Zero all the way. 

Click to expand...

Could try a caffeine supplement like Performance Caffeine from Protein Works, which I've used as part of my morning supplementation for a while now and use that in-place of the energy drinks? Get the benefits of the caffeine from an energy perspective without all gut microbiome affecting aspartame, the teeth rotting, and whatever else is in the energy drinks that is terrible for you. Might also be worth adding a b12 supplement in as well, as you'll be dropping your b12 levels by stopping the energy drinks.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You need to get through the initial 3 days for the caffeine rejection to take place nd drink more water to keep hydrated. Once you do this better sleep at night and less need for coffee.

I like a coffee for taste and flavour but will never drink it for energy, keep a better diet and hydrated then there's the energy you need and good sleep
		
Click to expand...

The first few days are a little tough, withdrawal headaches etc. I have been caffeine free drinks for about a year now, drink decaff tea and coffee. I will have the odd cup of normal every now and again, or a really naughty proper coke as a treat! But i use caffeine in certain ways around my training with great effect.

As others have said, keep hydrated, i probably drink 3-4 liters of water a day. Have also knocked booze on the head now, 4 weeks in and my sleep is better, black bags under my eyes have gone and my average resting heart rate has dropped by 12BPM.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 19, 2019)

My sleep improved significantly since I stopped having caffeine of any kind after 4pm. Can't remember where I read it but 6 hours before bed is the time to avoid caffeine. So my evening cuppa is caffeine-free and it's ok.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 19, 2019)

I think being in an office, all day sat at a desk, would be enough [for me] to be a sleepy head... 
Ticking boxes is hardly tiring... Is it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I think being in an office, all day sat at a desk, would be enough [for me] to be a sleepy head...
Ticking boxes is hardly tiring... Is it?
		
Click to expand...

Tad harsh although I concede providing staff training audit data hasn't been the most riveting exercise I've ever done especially when the core data needs entering first per bit of equipment


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 19, 2019)

I have moaned about bird stuff often enough, but today, wow, never had anything like it.

Sat in traffic, I thought some one had thrown a bucket of water at my car. But no, one bird, unloading. It is unreal how much stuff came put of it. Bonnet, windscreen, roof, all 4 doors, tail gate, all coated in it. Had to take it to the car wash at lunchtime.

If I could post photos, I would.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I have moaned about bird stuff often enough, but today, wow, never had anything like it.

Sat in traffic, I thought some one had thrown a bucket of water at my car. But no, one bird, unloading. It is unreal how much stuff came put of it. Bonnet, windscreen, roof, all 4 doors, tail gate, all coated in it. Had to take it to the car wash at lunchtime.

If I could post photos, I would.
		
Click to expand...

I think its just your car they target. You sure they're not trying to get you


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 19, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I have moaned about bird stuff often enough, but today, wow, never had anything like it.

Sat in traffic, I thought some one had thrown a bucket of water at my car. But no, one bird, unloading. It is unreal how much stuff came put of it. Bonnet, windscreen, roof, all 4 doors, tail gate, all coated in it. Had to take it to the car wash at lunchtime.

If I could post photos, I would.
		
Click to expand...

What sort of bird could do that? Ostrich, Emu, Golden Eagle?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 19, 2019)

So having had it washed, it is now raining.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 19, 2019)

Absolutely hosing it down. Great.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 19, 2019)

Getting an email from hospital asking me why I've missed my follow up appointment today ðŸ™„
Ring them back and ask when was this appointment sent out to me, the receptionist says oh that's odd we have no record of sending you the appointment date ðŸ™„
Well then Mrs Medical reception lady that's why I missed it you didn't send me it....


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 19, 2019)

First Europa league tie for us in years and we could be at places with terrible away allocations


----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2019)

The current TU advert.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 20, 2019)

Going to double up here.

That crap guitarist at the cricket world cup. 

The female commentator on Radio 5 womens world cup coverage, awful.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Trying my hardest to get early nights and sleep well and wake up even more tired than before. Feeling like I'm running on absolute empty at the moment and even the coffee isn't making a difference
		
Click to expand...

A great song to nod off to is "Lullaby for Francies" by Ian Dury. Try that! Have it playing on a loop, but I'm usually asleep inside the first playing. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2019)

After discussing Giroud being past it with some pals, I looked up his age and found he is 3 weeks younger than me. More upsetting than irritating actually. At least I'm more handsome than him, I'll always have that.


----------



## IainP (Jun 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			After discussing Giroud being past it with some pals, I looked up his age and found he is 3 weeks younger than me. More upsetting than irritating actually. At least I'm more handsome than him, I'll always have that. 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, wait till the GPs/police/etc. start looking "a bit young". ðŸ˜


----------



## Dando (Jun 20, 2019)

the fridge in my caravan isn't working and they no longer make that model

the replacement model costs Â£750!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 20, 2019)

Rupert chasing a duck around a pond on the new bit of Torvean last night for over an Hour, the stupid thing only had to fly off, instead it kept going around him in circles...the little idiot


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Going to double up here.

That crap guitarist at the cricket world cup.

The female commentator on Radio 5 womens world cup coverage, awful.
		
Click to expand...


You could use the phrase "the female commentator on Radio 5" -  that should cover everything wrong with that station


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 20, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			You could use the phrase "the female commentator on Radio 5" -  that should cover everything wrong with that station
		
Click to expand...

Ah, so youâ€™re a sexist. Canâ€™t say Iâ€™m shocked.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 20, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Ah, so youâ€™re a sexist. Canâ€™t say Iâ€™m shocked.
		
Click to expand...

But hey at least youâ€™re a great person ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 20, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert chasing a duck around a pond on the new bit of Torvean last night for over an Hour, the stupid thing only had to fly off, instead it kept going around him in circles...the little twat
		
Click to expand...

You could always have him on a lead, instead of terrorising nature...


----------



## user2010 (Jun 20, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You could always have him on a lead, instead of terrorising nature...
		
Click to expand...



Or try training him properly.


----------



## Lazkir (Jun 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			the fridge in my caravan isn't working and they no longer make that model

the replacement model costs Â£750!
		
Click to expand...


If it's one of the absorbtion models there's often an easy fix for those. You can tell because they don't have a compressor.
Even if it's a compressor type then it can be fixed for way less than Â£750!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2019)

So it is ok to gate crash a political meeting, and attempt to drown out the speaker, but it is not ok to grab a protester and chuck them out.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 21, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You could always have him on a lead, instead of terrorising nature...
		
Click to expand...

he was on the lead


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			So it is ok to gate crash a political meeting, and attempt to drown out the speaker, but it is not ok to grab a protester and chuck them out.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt itâ€™ll go any further by law. Having seen the video, I donâ€™t think thatâ€™ll be deemed assault.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I doubt itâ€™ll go any further by law. Having seen the video, I donâ€™t think thatâ€™ll be deemed assault.
		
Click to expand...

It is still all over the papers though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			So it is ok to gate crash a political meeting, and attempt to drown out the speaker, but it is not ok to grab a protester and chuck them out.
		
Click to expand...

I'm fuming that the MP has apologised. He has nothing to apologise for.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm fuming that the MP has apologised. He has nothing to apologise for.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. The woman in question is heading straight to the top table, with purpose. Who knew if she was intending harm or severe injury. His actions stunned her and stopped anything further happening.
Say she had been a bomber or knife wielding fanatic, what would the headlines been if she had got to the top table and injured someone with everyone just letting her pst?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2019)

Whilst I'm fuming........the BBC news is making a big point of the protestor being female. So what. She can still wield a knife, she can still blow herself up, she can still shoot a gun. You can't play the poor weak female card to suit if you want equality. The person was an aggressive protestor who the people present would have no idea of how dangerous they could be. Male or female is irrelevant.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Whilst I'm fuming........the BBC news is making a big point of the protestor being female. So what. She can still wield a knife, she can still blow herself up, she can still shoot a gun. You can't play the poor weak female card to suit if you want equality. *The person was an aggressive protestor* who the people present would have no idea of how dangerous they could be. Male or female is irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree she got what she deserved, ie, stopped and forcibly removed, but not sure how from the video you can say the bit in bold, on the video she was simply walking towards the top table and at no time resisted when grabbed, she could of been armed, carrying a hazardous substance etc, but she certainly didnâ€™t look aggressive in the video.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Whilst I'm fuming........the BBC news is making a big point of the protestor being female. So what. She can still wield a knife, she can still blow herself up, she can still shoot a gun. You can't play the poor weak female card to suit if you want equality. The person was an aggressive protestor who the people present would have no idea of how dangerous they could be. Male or female is irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the BBC for you. 
Theyâ€™ll be running a story about sexism next.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I fully agree she got what she deserved, ie, stopped and forcibly removed, but not sure how from the video you can say the bit in bold, on the video she was simply walking towards the top table and at no time resisted when grabbed, she could of been armed, carrying a hazardous substance etc, but she certainly didnâ€™t look aggressive in the video.
		
Click to expand...

The manner in which she strode out was forceful, perhaps purposeful is a better word. In the currect climate regarding security, in that moment I think anyone there could read it as aggressive. You are correct, the rest of her manner was not aggressive.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm going to buck the trend and say the mp fella was way out of line with how he dealt with it.
He thought she was armed apparently, why grab her neck then and not her hands/arms ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I'm going to buck the trend and say the mp fella was way out of line with how he dealt with it.
He thought she was armed apparently, why grab her neck then and not her hands/arms ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Pinko softie liberal 

I wanted to see some Sercret Service action. How would they have dealt with it?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pinko softie liberal 

I wanted to see some Sercret Service action. How would they have dealt with it? 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚
Dunno,  I'd have thought they would have been well within to the law to man handle her.
To me it looks very ugly how he grabs her, hes definitely lost the plot you can see it in his eyes and body language. It's almost a pompous "how very dare you come in here" sort of attitude.
I'm not on the side of the protester btw.


----------



## richart (Jun 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I'm going to buck the trend and say the mp fella was way out of line with how he dealt with it.
He thought she was armed apparently, why grab her neck then and not her hands/arms ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

You could get a nasty paper cut from the leaflets she was handing out.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2019)

richart said:



			You could get a nasty paper cut from the leaflets she was handing out.

Click to expand...

Lol I couldn't care less if she was handing out the Big Issue or serving him a nice 1962 red wine, he shouldn't have grabbed her like that. He just made himself look  very stupid imo.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Lol I couldn't care less if she was handing out the Big Issue or serving him a nice 1962 red wine, he shouldn't have grabbed her like that. He just made himself look  very stupid imo.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s hindsight, what if she had been carrying a concealed weapon, what if her intent was to grab a knife off the top table and attack the Chancellor etc etc.
Him sitting and waiting for her to get close gave him the element of surprise and gave him the upper hand.
Iâ€™m also annoyed gender has been brought into it, almost as if heâ€™d of been given a medal if it had been a man heâ€™d grabbed.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s hindsight, what if she had been carrying a concealed weapon, what if her intent was to grab a knife off the top table and attack the Chancellor etc etc.
Him sitting and waiting for her to get close gave him the element of surprise and gave him the upper hand.
Iâ€™m also annoyed gender has been brought into it, almost as if heâ€™d of been given a medal if it had been a man heâ€™d grabbed.
		
Click to expand...

What if what if, it's all hindsight. 
I still stand by my observation that had he truly thought she had a weapon he would have grabbed her arms. All this "I thought she had a weapon" ballox is purely him trying to sneak his way out of it imo.
Saying that though "assassins in frocks" would have made a great headline ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			What if what if, it's all hindsight.
I still stand by my observation that had he truly thought she had a weapon he would have grabbed her arms. All this "I thought she had a weapon" ballox is purely him trying to sneak his way out of it imo.
Saying that though "assassins in frocks" would have made a great headline ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

In all fairness though mate, heâ€™s probably clueless and just did what he thought was right, if sheâ€™d of fought back heâ€™d of probably sh!t himself. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			In all fairness though mate, heâ€™s probably clueless and just did what he thought was right, if sheâ€™d of fought back heâ€™d of probably sh!t himself. ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That would have been sublime ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			ðŸ˜‚

To me it looks very ugly how he grabs her, hes definitely lost the plot you can see it in his eyes and body language. It's almost a pompous "how very dare you come in here" sort of attitude.
		
Click to expand...

I think he is angry in how he grabs her, I think I would feel similar in the same situation. Regarding the quote, you are right, how dare she be in there. She wasn't invited. It was a key event, a key speech and the protestors tried to hijack it. He is going to feel like that. I'd say the protestors are equally pompous for feeling they have right to gatecrash the evening. (I've gone all Daily Mail this morning, I don't know what has happened )

Greenpeace will be absolutely bouncing this morning, it could not have gone better for them. They made the news last night, it is continuing today. They breached security, some more spare for traffic duty today, and instead of the story disappearing this has given it legs. They can play the victim and spin the story for a few more days.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 21, 2019)

If they really wanted to punish her they should have made her listen to that windbag Hammond make his speech and how he wants to stop a no-deal Brexit.   Don't get too attached to your office mate - Boris will be replacing you shortly.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 21, 2019)

This is how he should have dealt with it -  Frank Dreben really was the man.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2019)

Bloke has now been suspended.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2019)

Getting a numb foot because I was sat on the toilet for too long ðŸ˜®


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Bloke has now been suspended.
		
Click to expand...

Standard pending an investigation. Sadly, looking at social media, I think heâ€™ll be punished because itâ€™s the cool thing to do.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2019)

Ex-footballers and has-beens saying Lingard should be sold for posting a stupid video. God forbid he should have a laugh on his holidays, footballers are meant to be robots after all.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ex-footballers and has-beens saying Lingard should be sold for posting a stupid video. God forbid he should have a laugh on his holidays, footballers are meant to be robots after all. 

Click to expand...

No, but for the money they are paid for what they do , they have a responsibility both to the club and to their supporters. 
They are role models many look up to.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No, but for the money they are paid for what they do , they have a responsibility both to the club and to their supporters.
They are role models many look up to.
		
Click to expand...

How is talking rubbish on a video letting him down as a role model? Utter nonsense.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ex-footballers and has-beens saying Lingard should be sold for posting a stupid video. God forbid he should have a laugh on his holidays, footballers are meant to be robots after all. 

Click to expand...

He should be sold on the basis of being a bang average player.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			How is talking rubbish on a video letting him down as a role model? Utter nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps I just have a greater expectation of young very well paid players behaving in a manner that befits their role.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Perhaps I just have a greater expectation of young very well paid players behaving in a manner that befits their role.

Click to expand...

Their role is to kick a bag of wind around for money, not be bastions of moral integrity and dignity.


----------



## Slime (Jun 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Bloke has now been suspended.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, that is the expected over reaction.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ex-footballers and has-beens saying Lingard should be sold for posting a stupid video. God forbid he should have a laugh on his holidays, footballers are meant to be robots after all. 

Click to expand...

He is no longer a teenager , he is 27 now and needs to grow up , footballers are role models and by all means have fun on holiday but videoing your hotel room being trashed and then putting it on social media shows a complete lack of common sense and maturity.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 22, 2019)

Martin Kaymer ffs.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I doubt itâ€™ll go any further by law. Having seen the video, I donâ€™t think thatâ€™ll be deemed assault.
		
Click to expand...

If he has applied force to her then it is by definition an assault; the question in law is whether or not it is a justifiable assault.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2019)

People who have probably never had to disarm anyone for real telling us all how it should be done on social media.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2019)

2 of my pet hates this morning and I've mentioned them both before and they still irritate!
Driving along looking through my virtually spotless windscreen when the peasant in front decides to clean his.
90% of the fluid ends up on my screen!!!!!!
Peasantt!!!!!

And when I get to the shops, one of the things I buy every week is on special offer and they've run out coz they haven't ordered enough


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			2 of my pet hates this morning and I've mentioned them both before and they still irritate!
*Driving along looking through my virtually spotless windscreen when the peasant in front decides to clean his.
90% of the fluid ends up on my screen!!!!!!
Peasantt!!!!!*

And when I get to the shops, one of the things I buy every week is on special offer and they've run out coz they haven't ordered enough

Click to expand...

Typical driving instructor, nag nag nag, never happyðŸ’ªðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Typical driving instructor, nag nag nag, never happyðŸ’ªðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Original Grumpy Old Man..that's me


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2019)

Trapped in the purple palace with terrestrial TV; Saturday afternoonâ€™s sports offering is tennis, horse racing or onâ€™s football. What joy.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 22, 2019)

The lack of respect people have for their local environment, surroundings and place of living.. 

Just dropped my dad home after doing few bits with him this afternoon. They still live in the house I grew up in, was a pleasant little suburban neighbourhood with a lot of green areas around it. Now it looks no better than an inner london ghetto, with houses falling to pieces, shit strewn across gardens and roads, chavs hanging around smoking weed and being downright rude to elderly passers-by. 

Sad thing is its a lot of the same families living there I grew up with that can do nothing about the trends created by the new comers to the place.. Shame seeing what it's become.


----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2019)

A muppet on his bike, helmet hanging off his handle bars and he's got no hands on the handle bars because he's using his phone!
I hope he falls off, he might then learn a lesson.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2019)

We're being plagued by spotty youths pulling wheelies on their bikes - generally in the middle of a busy road.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			We're being plagued by spotty youths pulling wheelies on their bikes - generally in the middle of a busy road.
		
Click to expand...

Fragger?


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 22, 2019)

Writing a response to someone asking for opinions on a course and getting no thanks or acknowledgement. Really glad I wasted my time.


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			We're being plagued by spotty youths pulling wheelies on their bikes - generally in the middle of a busy road.
		
Click to expand...

Is it BIM in his converse?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2019)

Well, Fragger would have fallen off and gone to hospital and BiM can't find a bike big enough for his Yeti-like frame....
So, I doubt it...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

Going off full of expectation to a course you like and playing like Fragger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 22, 2019)

Oi what have I done to deserve all this praise ?ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

I am , after all, the best 22 handicapper in the world.

Must be coz Imurg sez so ðŸ™ƒ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oi what have I done to deserve all this praise ?ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

I am , after all, the best 22 handicapper in the world.

Must be coz Imurg sez so ðŸ™ƒ
		
Click to expand...

When you going to start playing like it?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 22, 2019)

Well I got 40 points at Chiltern Forest a couple of weeks ago  

Ask Imurg he was on the receiving end of a major wupping ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well I got 40 points at Chiltern Forest a couple of weeks ago 

Ask Imurg he was on the receiving end of a major wupping ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Peaking in time for the GM meets like a world class golfer should


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2019)

Didn't exactly "peak"at Mannings Heath though eh....


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2019)

Idly browsing the forum on my phone and a women's voice keeps saying "CONGRATULATIONS" out of nowhere. Shut up! What is it off an advert or something??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Didn't exactly "peak"at Mannings Heath though eh....

Click to expand...

He's preparing for the big one at Tandridge


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2019)

Matt Fitzpatrick.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 23, 2019)

Slime said:



			Matt Fitzpatrick.
		
Click to expand...

At least he wasnâ€™t my captain


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			At least he wasnâ€™t my captain
		
Click to expand...

He was mine and did superbly after his awful first round ................................... it just could have been so much better.
Mind you, he was bloody lucky with the plugged ball on the first play-off hole!
That never happens to me.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 23, 2019)

On the plugged ball - why placed and not dropped when he got relief?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2019)

Cat poo on the lawn which I didn't see while mowing it. Garden stinks of it now and so do my shoes even though I've scrubbed them twice.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 23, 2019)

Bloody CSS 2 good rounds of net 69 and 68 and only a .3 cut.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Cat poo on the lawn which I didn't see while mowing it. Garden stinks of it now and so do my shoes even though I've scrubbed them twice.
		
Click to expand...

We have a big problem with loads of cats locally and they often foul on our grass and flower beds. HID uses orange peel, chilli powder and lion dung to try and ward them off. We do have battery powered cat alarms too but they don't seem to do much or last before batteries need changing. HID will return the foulings onto the neighbours garden if we see their cat on our garden as her garden is her absolute pride and joy and it drives her mad


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			On the plugged ball - why placed and not dropped when he got relief?
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don't know.




HomerJSimpson said:



			We have a big problem with loads of cats locally and they often foul on our grass and flower beds. HID uses orange peel, chilli powder and lion dung to try and ward them off. We do have battery powered cat alarms too but they don't seem to do much or last before batteries need changing. HID will return the foulings onto the neighbours garden if we see their cat on our garden as her garden is her absolute pride and joy and it drives her mad
		
Click to expand...

Get a dog.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2019)

Slime said:



			Get a dog.
		
Click to expand...

I would happily but HID is allergic their fur


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would happily but HID is allergic their fur
		
Click to expand...

Get a poodle, for instance.
Apparently they have hair and not fur, this is why they don't moult and they are hypoallergenic.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 23, 2019)

Set lists.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 24, 2019)

Hooked my Yamaha soundbar to the TV via an optical cable. The Yamaha has been sitting unused for the past 2 years.
All linked up and it is fecking brilliant sound quality. So sit back on the sofa to watch the cricket.. guess what .. 

All buttons on the Yamaha remote control work perfectly except the Volume control.. You had one job...


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2019)

All GM notifications, but only GM notifications, going straight into my spam folder .............................................. yet again!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2019)

When the Mandela effect ensnares me.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We have a big problem with loads of cats locally and they often foul on our grass and flower beds. HID uses orange peel, chilli powder and lion dung to try and ward them off. We do have battery powered cat alarms too but they don't seem to do much or last before batteries need changing. HID will return the foulings onto the neighbours garden if owe see their cat on our garden as her garden is her absolute pride and joy and it drives her mad
		
Click to expand...

Where do you keep the lion?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 24, 2019)

Receiving notification of a further two months of closures for the main road in and out of here... Can someone, pretty please, shove HS2 where the sun doesn't shine...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Set lists.
		
Click to expand...

You will need to expand on that one, I'm not getting it. Music related I presume but after that you've lost me.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2019)

Looked at odds for the Traveler's last week, thought about backing Reavie but didn't bother because I normally only bet majors and I couldn't be arsed topping up my SkyBet account. Bloody typical.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You will need to expand on that one, I'm not getting it. Music related I presume but after that you've lost me.
		
Click to expand...

Set lists relate to the songs played at live concerts, the rant relates to the sometimes completely unfathomable choices that artists make on them; Bon Jovi left out Dry County and played nothing from the These Days album, yet found room for Captain Crash; Billy Joel played only 11 of the 19 tracks on his Greatest Hits album, leaving out Goodnight Saigon on the basis it was depressing yet played The Downeaster Alexa which is hardly a barrel of laughs; and Eagles included numbers from Joe Walshâ€™s James Gang days, yet somehow couldnâ€™t find room for The Last Resort. 

I realise song choices are personal but Iâ€™d suggest that there are some that are that iconic that they shouldnâ€™t be overlooked and discussing this waiting on platforms afterwards it seems I wasnâ€™t alone in my thoughts.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Set lists relate to the songs played at live concerts, the rant relates to the sometimes completely unfathomable choices that artists make on them; Bon Jovi left out Dry County and played nothing from the These Days album, yet found room for Captain Crash; Billy Joel played only 11 of the 19 tracks on his Greatest Hits album, leaving out Goodnight Saigon on the basis it was depressing yet played The Downeaster Alexa which is hardly a barrel of laughs; and Eagles included numbers from Joe Walshâ€™s James Gang days, yet somehow couldnâ€™t find room for The Last Resort.

I realise song choices are personal but Iâ€™d suggest that there are some that are that iconic that they shouldnâ€™t be overlooked and discussing this waiting on platforms afterwards it seems I wasnâ€™t alone in my thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

I agree  - Fleetwood Mac didn't play Tusk last week and they got through many of their big hits early on and the last half hour was stuff I didn't know so well - still decent gig though but would be better if people listened to the music instead of constant chatter and phones being held up


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Set lists relate to the songs played at live concerts, the rant relates to the sometimes completely unfathomable choices that artists make on them; Bon Jovi left out Dry County and played nothing from the These Days album, yet found room for Captain Crash; Billy Joel played only 11 of the 19 tracks on his Greatest Hits album, leaving out Goodnight Saigon on the basis it was depressing yet played The Downeaster Alexa which is hardly a barrel of laughs; and Eagles included numbers from Joe Walshâ€™s James Gang days, yet somehow couldnâ€™t find room for The Last Resort.

I realise song choices are personal but Iâ€™d suggest that there are some that are that iconic that they shouldnâ€™t be overlooked and discussing this waiting on platforms afterwards it seems I wasnâ€™t alone in my thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect they get bored of playing the same songs night after night for infinite years and just want to mix it up, that's all.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We have a big problem with loads of cats locally and they often foul on our grass and flower beds. HID uses orange peel, chilli powder and lion dung to try and ward them off. We do have battery powered cat alarms too but they don't seem to do much or last before batteries need changing. HID will return the foulings onto the neighbours garden if we see their cat on our garden as her garden is her absolute pride and joy and it drives her mad
		
Click to expand...

Relatively easy solution....get a cat (or 2)!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I suspect they get bored of playing the same songs night after night for infinite years and just want to mix it up, that's all.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve had a look at the set lists for 2 of the 3 groups tours; Eagles is exactly the same set list including the running order at the last 3 venues, which puts paid to that theory; Bon Jovi have made little tweaks but still havenâ€™t pulled in the missing ones or excluded the dross.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I suspect they get bored of playing the same songs night after night for infinite years and just want to mix it up, that's all.
		
Click to expand...

But surely its because of playing those songs that make people spend fortunes on tickets to see them, the gigs are for their fans and shouldn't be for their own self indulgence. I saw Gary Moore a few times and he never would play Parisienne Walkways and Fleetwood  Mac dont do Albatross, (although I've seen Peter Green do it twice)


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 24, 2019)

1.  people who stop in the entrance/exits
2.  people who stop on stairs
3.  people who litter on trains....dont throw your rubbish on the floor, there is a bin 5 steps away.
4.  mother in laws
5.  people who cant go anywhere without their other half or indeed permission from their other half


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Set lists relate to the songs played at live concerts, the rant relates to the sometimes completely unfathomable choices that artists make on them; Bon Jovi left out Dry County and played nothing from the These Days album, yet found room for Captain Crash; Billy Joel played only 11 of the 19 tracks on his Greatest Hits album, leaving out Goodnight Saigon on the basis it was depressing yet played The Downeaster Alexa which is hardly a barrel of laughs; and Eagles included numbers from Joe Walshâ€™s James Gang days, yet somehow couldnâ€™t find room for The Last Resort.

I realise song choices are personal but Iâ€™d suggest that there are some that are that iconic that they shouldnâ€™t be overlooked and discussing this waiting on platforms afterwards it seems I wasnâ€™t alone in my thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

My favourite performer (Jimmy Bufett) has his 'Big 8' (extended to 9, 10 or 12!) that feature at nearly every show. Here's some stats (thanks Wikipedia!) from several years of his touring (how/why would these be gathered!!)... 'In the years 2010-2016, in 262 advertised appearances Buffett performed the song "Margaritaville" 248 times, "Son of a Son of a Sailor" 236, "Volcano" 235, "Changes in Attitudes" "235, "Come Monday" 235, "Fins" 232, "A Pirate Looks at 40" 232, "Cheeseburger in Pardise" 228, "Five O'Clock Somewhere" 225, "One Particular Harbor" 221, and "Southern Cross" 220. (Many of the appearances had short set lists such as guesting on television shows).'
And from the same source....
'In an interview on KLBJ radio in Austin, TX on May 2, 2013, Buffett humorously referred to the fact that they have to "play the ten that everyone wants, or else we'll get killed"... '

My most recent concert (Mark Knopfler) was named after his latest album, but had surprisingly few songs from it - not that that detracted, as his 'back catalog' is phenomenal!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 24, 2019)

Played in the club's main open comp yesterday.  Turned up for 1st round and was advised that our normal flag position coloured flags (front, middle or back) flags were not in use for the comp - instead we have a detailed flag position measurements sheet.  No problems there until I spotted that flag position distance front to back was from the front of the green.  Now, without pacing distance out or asking a PP, how on earth do I know how far I am from the front of the green if I do not have a measuring device?  We have 150yd posts and fairway watering with distances to the centre of the green - so why not give flag position relative to centre of the green.

Yes I  know - I should buy a gizmo and issue goes - but why *should *I have to do that to be able to take advantage of such information to know where the flag is on the green - because without the F/M/B flags I do not know and have to guess.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Iâ€™ve had a look at the set lists for 2 of the 3 groups tours; Eagles is exactly the same set list including the running order at the last 3 venues, which puts paid to that theory; Bon Jovi have made little tweaks but still havenâ€™t pulled in the missing ones or excluded the dross.
		
Click to expand...

I mean per tour not just per night. A lot of bands will keep the same setlist every night for a whole tour. They may choose to take out a song that they played on the previous tour if they're a bit bored of playing it. 



chrisd said:



			But surely its because of playing those songs that make people spend fortunes on tickets to see them, the gigs are for their fans and shouldn't be for their own self indulgence. I saw Gary Moore a few times and he never would play Parisienne Walkways and Fleetwood  Mac dont do Albatross, (although I've seen Peter Green do it twice)
		
Click to expand...

The ones he quoted are hardly the biggest hits though. I mean here's a list of how many times Bon Jovi has played all his songs, 'Dry County' (which I've never heard of) comes in at #48: https://www.setlist.fm/stats/bon-jovi-33d6b851.html  There are even four covers he's played more times than that. As the old saying goes, you can't please all of the people all of the time. If he didn't play Living On A Prayer then you'd probably have a case.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played in the club's main open comp yesterday.  Turned up for 1st round and was advised that our normal flag position coloured flags (front, middle or back) flags were not in use for the comp - instead we have a detailed flag position measurements sheet.  No problems there until I spotted that flag position distance front to back was from the front of the green.  Now, without pacing distance out or asking a PP, how on earth do I know how far I am from the front of the green if I do not have a measuring device?  We have 150yd posts and fairway watering with distances to the centre of the green - so why not give flag position relative to centre of the green.

Yes I  know - I should buy a gizmo and issue goes - but why *should *I have to do that to be able to take advantage of such information to know where the flag is on the green.
		
Click to expand...

Please please please dont start the distance measuring  device thing again as I've only just stopped seeing my therapist after the last time ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 24, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Please please please dont start the distance measuring  device thing again as I've only just stopped seeing my therapist after the last time ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I accept I have lost the gizmo argument I used to make (in fact it would not have applied to yesterday's comp as it was an open comp) - my irritation yesterday was that distances specifying flag position were relative to the front of the green - when if they were given relative to the *middle *of the green I would not have had any difficulties working out where the flags were positioned and I would have been able to us the information equally as those with gizmos coul duse it.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I accept I have lost the gizmo argument I used to make - my irritation yesterday was that distances specifying flag position were to the front of the green - when if they were given relative to the *middle *of the green I would not have had any difficulties working out where the flags were positioned.
		
Click to expand...

I was only joking ðŸ˜‰,  but I largely bought my dmd because of the points that you are making, some of the front middle and back distances on watches dont really help on some of the huge greens I've played on, my own course has small greens so it's a quick blip to the flag every time


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 24, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I accept I have lost the gizmo argument I used to make (in fact it would not have applied to yesterday's comp as it was an open comp) - my irritation yesterday was that distances specifying flag position were relative to the front of the green - when if they were given relative to the *middle *of the green I would not have had any difficulties working out where the flags were positioned and I would have been able to us the information equally as those with gizmos coul duse it.
		
Click to expand...

How much difference does that information make to someone at your level? I'm not a 10 handicapper, never have been and never will be. At my level, around 18 handicap but haven't played for almost 3 years, from anything over around 120 yards I'm just trying/hoping/praying to somehow hit the green and not worrying about where the flag is. That might be different on a very big green where it's a club distance between front and back of the green but in general the middle of the green is where I'm trying to aim.

Please don't take the question the wrong way. It's not having a pop at you.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 24, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			How much difference does that information make to someone at your level? I'm not a 10 handicapper, never have been and never will be. At my level, around 18 handicap but haven't played for almost 3 years, from anything over around 120 yards I'm just trying/hoping/praying to somehow hit the green and not worrying about where the flag is. That might be different on a very big green where it's a club distance between front and back of the green but in general the middle of the green is where I'm trying to aim.

Please don't take the question the wrong way. It's not having a pop at you.
		
Click to expand...

On some greens it can be 3-4 clubs difference from front to back.

If I was at the 150 and the flag was 6 on, I would play 140. If it was 26 on, Id play 160.

Just assume the greens are 30yds front to back so standing at the 150, you would be 135 to the front and 165 to the back. Unless the greens were very small/big front to back (which I presume you know, being your home course)


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2019)

Two members on the forum with near identical names.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Two members on the forum with near identical names. 

Click to expand...

Robinhood and robinthehood?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 24, 2019)

bobmac said:



			On some greens it can be 3-4 clubs difference from front to back.

If I was at the 150 and the flag was 6 on, I would play 140. If it was 26 on, Id play 160.

Just assume the greens are 30yds front to back so standing at the 150, you would be 135 to the front and 165 to the back. Unless the greens were very small/big front to back (which I presume you know, being your home course)
		
Click to expand...

What do you play off? I suppose my question really is, at what level does knowing the distance to the pin become crucial information to have? For a scratch golfer looking to hit it close to the pin I can understand why they would want that info as they can use it. But for someone playing off 28 knowing that the pin is exactly 143 yards away isn't actually that beneficial. They might know that if they hit a 7 iron well it will go 150 yards which is probably what they should be trying to do, rather than to try to hit it 143 yards.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 24, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Robinhood and robinthehood?
		
Click to expand...

But why do you find it irritating?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Robinhood and robinthehood?
		
Click to expand...

Not only that, now we have Happyhacker and HappyHacker1. Nightmare.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Not only that, now we have Happyhacker and HappyHacker1. Nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤”


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Not only that, now we have Happyhacker and HappyHacker1. Nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

not only that.... Shanker and Orikoru


----------



## bobmac (Jun 24, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			What do you play off? I suppose my question really is, at what level does knowing the distance to the pin become crucial information to have? For a scratch golfer looking to hit it close to the pin I can understand why they would want that info as they can use it. But for someone playing off 28 knowing that the pin is exactly 143 yards away isn't actually that beneficial. They might know that if they hit a 7 iron well it will go 150 yards which is probably what they should be trying to do, rather than to try to hit it 143 yards.
		
Click to expand...

We aren't talking about a 28 h/cap trying to hit 143.
I was suggesting to SILH who's off 8 how he could tell where the flag was on a green within 10 yards.
I have no h/cap


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2019)

bobmac said:



			We aren't talking about a 28 h/cap trying to hit 143.
I was suggesting to SILH who's off 8 how he could tell where the flag was on a green within 10 yards.
I have no h/cap
		
Click to expand...

i thought you had retired Bob, are you still paying your PGA fee or doesn't it work like that?


----------



## Wolf (Jun 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



not only that.... Shanker and Orikoru


Click to expand...

Now that has confused me, my PP today had a real bout of Orikoru ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Jun 24, 2019)

when the bit of wooden skewer that is being used a toothpick breaks and then becomes stuck in your teeth.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



not only that.... Shanker and Orikoru


Click to expand...

I've only hit two shanks in my last five rounds, basically cured.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I've only hit two shanks in my last five rounds, basically cured.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re in remission. It will come back. TRUST ME.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I've only hit two shanks in my last five rounds, basically cured.
		
Click to expand...

its like Malaria, you are never cured...


----------



## Wolf (Jun 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			its like Malaria, you are never cured... 

Click to expand...

Surely it's more like Herpes, you catch it doing something you don't have to be good at to enjoy, then hope to god nobody ever sees it or catches it from you, but it's always there waiting to flare up ðŸ¤”


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 24, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			How much difference does that information make to someone at your level? I'm not a 10 handicapper, never have been and never will be. At my level, around 18 handicap but haven't played for almost 3 years, from anything over around 120 yards I'm just trying/hoping/praying to somehow hit the green and not worrying about where the flag is. That might be different on a very big green where it's a club distance between front and back of the green but in general the middle of the green is where I'm trying to aim.

Please don't take the question the wrong way. It's not having a pop at you.
		
Click to expand...

Simple.  We have some quite long greens (though in the scheme of things they are quite small).  But - say - let's take our par 3 13th. It's 166yds to the middle of the green.  The hole is dead flat; green is say 50yds long and the green and bottom of the flag are completely out of sight due to a raised cross-bunker.  Flag just on - plays 140yds; flag at back - plays 190yds.  Now even _I _can choose different clubs for 140yds and 190yds.  I ended up just hitting it to the middle.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I mean per tour not just per night. A lot of bands will keep the same setlist every night for a whole tour. They may choose to take out a song that they played on the previous tour if they're a bit bored of playing it.


The ones he quoted are hardly the biggest hits though. I mean here's a list of how many times Bon Jovi has played all his songs, 'Dry County' (which I've never heard of) comes in at #48: https://www.setlist.fm/stats/bon-jovi-33d6b851.html  There are even four covers he's played more times than that. As the old saying goes, you can't please all of the people all of the time. If he didn't play Living On A Prayer then you'd probably have a case. 

Click to expand...

I, and plenty of other fans, don't actually care about how many times he has played Dry County; we are more concerned with how many times he hasn't played Dry County.  Many consider it the best song by some distance on the Keep the Faith album, and are mystified as to why it is not played more.  Perhaps you could give your "I've never heard of it" comment some context; how many Bon Jovi albums have you got, how many Bon Jovi gigs have you been to?

Your answer is that it is the 48th most played song so why should they, a case based on numbers.  So let's play your game then; the 48th most played song isn't there because it is only the 48th most played song.  However that night's set list contained the songs at 69th, 75th and =85th in terms of number of times played, yet your argument considers the 48th most played not fit for inclusion; so why these and not the 48th ranked?    Whilst Captain Crash ranks higher than 48th, the exodus to the bars and toilets when it starts should be all the evidence you need as to why it shouldn't be in a set list.  As far as the These Days album goes, 4 songs rank above 69th for the number of plays, so why not them?   And going down that list, I've been there when he has played songs ranked as low as =252nd in terms of plays; so remind me again why being the 48th most played song  is a good reason for excluding it (apart from the fact that you've never heard of it)?

So you know the song you're talking about, here's a link;


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I, and plenty of other fans, don't actually care about how many times he has played Dry County; we are more concerned with how many times he hasn't played Dry County.  Many consider it the best song by some distance on the Keep the Faith album, and are mystified as to why it is not played more.  Perhaps you could give your "I've never heard of it" comment some context; how many Bon Jovi albums have you got, how many Bon Jovi gigs have you been to?

Your answer is that it is the 48th most played song so why should they, a case based on numbers.  So let's play your game then; the 48th most played song isn't there because it is only the 48th most played song.  However that night's set list contained the songs at 69th, 75th and =85th in terms of number of times played, yet your argument considers the 48th most played not fit for inclusion; so why these and not the 48th ranked?    Whilst Captain Crash ranks higher than 48th, the exodus to the bars and toilets when it starts should be all the evidence you need as to why it shouldn't be in a set list.  As far as the These Days album goes, 4 songs rank above 69th for the number of plays, so why not them?   And going down that list, I've been there when he has played songs ranked as low as =252nd in terms of plays; so remind me again why being the 48th most played song  is a good reason for excluding it (apart from the fact that you've never heard of it)?

So you know the song you're talking about, here's a link; 





Click to expand...

No I'm not a big fan of Bon Jovi, but you have to concede that for an artist of his stature, a fair percentage of his audience will be people like me, who only know the hits they've heard on the radio. So firstly he's going to ensure those hits are in the set, and the rest are at the whim of what he feels like playing really.

I think you've missed my point. I mean if your favourite song was one they play 95% of the time, and they left it out, you could definitely feel a bit miffed. But the fact is they don't often play the song, so you could hardly have expected to hear it anyway. You're still disappointed, but at least there's a bit of context for you to not get your hopes as high. Given it's status, I'd be more inclined to be surprised and happy if it was played, rather than disappointed when it isn't.

There are countless reasons why an artist might leave out a song. Noel Gallagher for example, has stated he hates Oasis' third album Be Here Now because he was on drugs when it was made and finds it over-indulgent in retrospect, as a result he rarely played many songs from it in later years. Ultimately every artist has to strike a balance between songs the fans like, but also the songs they actually enjoy playing. Lest it become a chore.

Thanks for the link to the song, I had a listen while I was writing that. Quite a nice tune, but not really up there with his best hits for me.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 24, 2019)

Carrying on the Bon Jovi discussion, Iâ€™ve only seen them once way back in 1989 and remember being unhappy for three reasons.  
1.  We were all waiting for Living on a Prayer and they sit down and play a slow acoustic version towards the end of the show. 
2. The sound quality was awful (was at the NEC and never had that problem at many other gigs there).  Very tinny sound.
3.  They only played for 75 mins


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 24, 2019)

Using the Esso App to find my nearest Esso station to utlise my Esso fuel card , cheaper then SM fuel and get there to find it's a BP


----------



## Piece (Jun 24, 2019)

People shutting the doors without turning the handle down. It makes an unnecessary clunk during meetings.


----------



## IainP (Jun 24, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			1.  people who stop in the entrance/exits
2.  people who stop on stairs
3.  people who litter on trains....dont throw your rubbish on the floor, there is a bin 5 steps away.
4.  mother in laws
5.  people who cant go anywhere without their other half or indeed permission from their other half
		
Click to expand...

Number 5 might need elaborating on... ðŸ™‚


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 24, 2019)

RBS. Applied for balance transfer card, they transfer the balance as requested and then tell me it's not a balance transfer card and has 11.9% on transfers...
So their "solution" to their mistake... I should apply for the BT card (that I already applied for) then transfer the balance when (if) it goes through and then cancel the non BT card.
Completely ignoring the fact that this would affect my credit file as well, potentially, as my employment. You couldn't make it up
Needless to say complaint raised but knowing RBS I can see this going to either FOS or the FCA.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No I'm not a big fan of Bon Jovi, but you have to concede that for an artist of his stature, a fair percentage of his audience will be people like me, who only know the hits they've heard on the radio. So firstly he's going to ensure those hits are in the set, and the rest are at the whim of what he feels like playing really.

I think you've missed my point. I mean if your favourite song was one they play 95% of the time, and they left it out, you could definitely feel a bit miffed. But the fact is they don't often play the song, so you could hardly have expected to hear it anyway. You're still disappointed, but at least there's a bit of context for you to not get your hopes as high. Given it's status, I'd be more inclined to be surprised and happy if it was played, rather than disappointed when it isn't.

There are countless reasons why an artist might leave out a song. Noel Gallagher for example, has stated he hates Oasis' third album Be Here Now because he was on drugs when it was made and finds it over-indulgent in retrospect, as a result he rarely played many songs from it in later years. Ultimately every artist has to strike a balance between songs the fans like, but also the songs they actually enjoy playing. Lest it become a chore.

Thanks for the link to the song, I had a listen while I was writing that. Quite a nice tune, but not really up there with his best hits for me. 

Click to expand...

No, I haven't missed the point.

It was a 22 song set.  Using the most played ranking list the top 10, 12th & 14th position songs are in it.  So if I accept your argument that the audience will be made up of a lot of people who only know his hits, I'd say they are catered for, and there is space to spare.  However given the cost of the tickets I'm not sure how many people were in there who weren't fairly keen fans and would therefore have known it.  

As to the "status" of Dry County as a song, a song which you'd never heard of prior to today, you're relying on its position in the number of times played list as a measure of its status.  Let's try and add some context.  Ultimate Classic Rock ranked every one of Bon Jovi's 344 tracks.  In fifth place out of 344; Dry County, beaten only by Livin' on a Prayer, Edge of a Broken Heart, Keep the Faith and Wanted Dead or Alive.  Captain Crash, which I would be happy to never hear again, was ranked 50.  Cleveland.com rate Dry County 12th in their Top 25, describing it as Bon Jovi's "Freebird", beating Keep the Faith at 16 and a few others that were on the set list.  Catain Crash is again absent.   But that's only a critic or critics' opinion, right?

Rolling Stone magazine, on release of This House is Not for Sale, invited their readers to vote for their favourite Bon Jovi songs; Livin' on a Prayer won, with Wanted Dead or Alive second and Runaway third. In 4th place was...  Dry County, 4 places better than Keep The Faith.  The article only lists the top 10, so I can't tell you where Captain Crash finished.  Noticed a trend yet?  

You've admitted not being a big fan of Bon Jovi and have never heard of the track before today yet see fit to point out why you believe I have no right to be irritated by Dry County not being on the set list.  
Dry County is a critically acclaimed song, a very much loved song amongst the fans and as such it is deeply irritating when it is left off the set list in favour of what I and others regard as commercial garbage.  

The only person who's missed the point in respect of this random irritation is you.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, I haven't missed the point.

It was a 22 song set.  Using the most played ranking list the top 10, 12th & 14th position songs are in it.  So if I accept your argument that the audience will be made up of a lot of people who only know his hits, I'd say they are catered for, and there is space to spare.  However given the cost of the tickets I'm not sure how many people were in there who weren't fairly keen fans and would therefore have known it.  

As to the "status" of Dry County as a song, a song which you'd never heard of prior to today, you're relying on its position in the number of times played list as a measure of its status.  Let's try and add some context.  Ultimate Classic Rock ranked every one of Bon Jovi's 344 tracks.  In fifth place out of 344; Dry County, beaten only by Livin' on a Prayer, Edge of a Broken Heart, Keep the Faith and Wanted Dead or Alive.  Captain Crash, which I would be happy to never hear again, was ranked 50.  Cleveland.com rate Dry County 12th in their Top 25, describing it as Bon Jovi's "Freebird", beating Keep the Faith at 16 and a few others that were on the set list.  Catain Crash is again absent.   But that's only a critic or critics' opinion, right?

Rolling Stone magazine, on release of This House is Not for Sale, invited their readers to vote for their favourite Bon Jovi songs; Livin' on a Prayer won, with Wanted Dead or Alive second and Runaway third. In 4th place was...  Dry County, 4 places better than Keep The Faith.  The article only lists the top 10, so I can't tell you where Captain Crash finished.  Noticed a trend yet?  

You've admitted not being a big fan of Bon Jovi and have never heard of the track before today yet see fit to point out why you believe I have no right to be irritated by Dry County not being on the set list.  
Dry County is a critically acclaimed song, a very much loved song amongst the fans and as such it is deeply irritating when it is left off the set list in favour of what I and others regard as commercial garbage.  

The only person who's missed the point in respect of this random irritation is you.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but they usually don't play it. More often than not, they don't play it. Being irritated by them once again not playing it, would be like if I heard Jon Bon Jovi had visited a pub near me a month ago, then I went and checked out said pub tomorrow and he wasn't there, and I got really angry about it. Because usually, more often than not, Jon Bon Jovi isn't in that pub.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 25, 2019)

Â£2.4m of public money being spent on a cottage for royalty 'to bring it up to a basic standard'. Someone was clearly taken to the cleaners if Â£2.4m only gives you something basic. They should have knocked it down and started again, it would have been cheaper.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 25, 2019)

Haing to scroll though a very unnecessary Bon Jovi argument.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Â£2.4m of public money being spent on a cottage for royalty 'to bring it up to a basic standard'. Someone was clearly taken to the cleaners if Â£2.4m only gives you something basic.* They should have knocked it down and started again, it would have been cheaper*.
		
Click to expand...

That's what they do in the local village that's now full of footballers, and ex footballers. Little country cottages are now breeze block monster mansions.


----------



## Dando (Jun 25, 2019)

while visiting my daughter and son in law over the weekend he mentioned that he was offered 2 gold tickets for the Metallica concert at Twickenham last week but didn't mention it as he didn't think I'd want to go with my daughter.

Needless he was told that he was a complete FXXXXXX Txxx and wXXXXX


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Â£2.4m of public money being spent on a cottage for royalty 'to bring it up to a basic standard'. Someone was clearly taken to the cleaners if Â£2.4m only gives you something basic. They should have knocked it down and started again, it would have been cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

there was a bit on the BBC about other expenditure also..... like Â£4 millions in travel expenses all paid for by the Tax payer, mostly by Charlie boy one of the wealthiest people in the UK.

Time to put a stop to this, they get there money from us we shouldn't also be paying for everything else as well.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Haing to scroll though a very unnecessary Bon Jovi argument. 

Click to expand...

You didnâ€™t have to, you chose to. And given some of your posts that has to win this yearâ€™s â€œDear Pot, love Kettle â€œ irony award.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2019)

patricks148 said:



not only that.... Shanker and Orikoru


Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			I've only hit two shanks in my last five rounds, basically cured.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, heâ€™s actually got the shanks? I was following a different train of thought...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah but they usually don't play it. More often than not, they don't play it. Being irritated by them once again not playing it, would be like if I heard Jon Bon Jovi had visited a pub near me a month ago, then I went and checked out said pub tomorrow and he wasn't there, and I got really angry about it. Because usually, more often than not, Jon Bon Jovi isn't in that pub.
		
Click to expand...

Either youâ€™re on the wind up or youâ€™re too daft to get it, either way Iâ€™m done.


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Haing to scroll though a very unnecessary Bon Jovi argument. 

Click to expand...

What if I told you we're only halfway there!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2019)

Slab said:



			What if I told you we're only halfway there! 

Click to expand...

I think BiM and Orikoru are wanted dead or alive


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think BiM and Orikoru are wanted dead or alive
		
Click to expand...

This thread really is bad medicine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2019)

Played nine holes after work. Course surprisingly quiet and had front nine to myself. Finished on the 9th walked round to the locker room and locked. Tried the clubhouse front door and locked. All my money, work ID, wedding ring etc in my locker. Ended up having to walk to the stewards house and get him (reluctantly) to go back and let me in. I've no issue with them closing early but as scheduled close in summer is 9.00 (subject to how busy the course/bar is) to be locked up by 6.10 seemed to be taking the mickey. If you are going to shut and bearing in mind both the steward and the bar staff had seen me in the bar prior to going out (and I told them I was playing as they'd asked playing or practicing tonight) then give me a call as I'm playing (or text) or say something upfront so I can put everything in my golf bag (my work clothes could easily have stayed in the locker room)


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2019)

Thread after thread turning into a petulant bickerfest by adults who seem to have regressed back to childhood.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

Driving all the way to Boston for a 10:15 appointment, get there speak to receptionist, sorry Mr Wolf the person you'd arranged to meet can no longer make it today can we reschedule for Thursday at midday ðŸ˜  drive all way home to repeat Thursday.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Driving all the way to Boston for a 10:15 appointment, get there speak to receptionist, sorry Mr Wolf the person you'd arranged to meet can no longer make it today can we reschedule for Thursday at midday ðŸ˜  drive all way home to repeat Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

pretty rude and thoughtless, i hate it when people do that


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 25, 2019)

Whatever it was that decided to take advantage of the one flipping day I forget to put insect repellant on for our morning dog walk. I now have matching bites on my calves (or is it calfs?!) and they are massive


----------



## bobmac (Jun 25, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Whatever it was that decided to take advantage of the one flipping day I forget to put insect repellant on for our morning dog walk. I now have matching bites on my calves (or is it calfs?!) and they are massive 

Click to expand...

Your legs didn't look that big when I last saw them


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Your legs didn't look that big when I last saw them  

Click to expand...

Been doing the Phil Mickelson workout ðŸ¤£


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 25, 2019)

Loft plans finally arrived today, bit annoying that the measurements arenâ€™t on each room so Iâ€™ve had to get the old ruler out and work it out.

Then again not too bad.. least now know how much space we are going to be gaining


----------



## Rooter (Jun 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Driving all the way to Boston for a 10:15 appointment, get there speak to receptionist, sorry Mr Wolf the person you'd arranged to meet can no longer make it today can we reschedule for Thursday at midday ðŸ˜  drive all way home to repeat Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

I had that once, a 9:15 in Hull. From Newbury! 220 miles!! Needless to say, i refused the return meeting and had it over skype.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 25, 2019)

Worried I might be getting a little obsessed with this....

But, contestants on a general knowledge quiz program that don't have any... General knowledge that is...


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

People tidying things away they have no need to touch or move ðŸ˜ 
Need my military records for something quite important, I know exactly where they were or at least should be, only to find the Mrs had a clean up and now has no idea where she moved them to, I've had the whole house out and nothing. Her answer is just apply for new copies, yeah that takes several months and I need them this week, if they'd been left where they were I wouldn't be struggling to find themðŸ˜


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			People tidying things away they have no need to touch or move ðŸ˜ 
Need my military records for something quite important, I know exactly where they were or at least should be, only to find the Mrs had a clean up and now has no idea where she moved them to, I've had the whole house out and nothing. Her answer is just apply for new copies, yeah that takes several months and I need them this week, if they'd been left where they were I wouldn't be struggling to find themðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain , that's my wife's OCD.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I've only hit two shanks in my last five rounds, basically cured.
		
Click to expand...

I'm similar - except it's five shanks in my last two rounds...so not cured...


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I feel your pain , that's my wife's OCD.

Click to expand...

Even bigger issue with it is, I'm in the wrong for having the hump that they've  been moved from where the were stored safely in a cupboard nobody else goes in to somewhere that only she and the almighty know where it isðŸ™„


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I've only hit two shanks in my last five rounds, basically cured.
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming they weren't both on the 18th hole of your fifth round!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 25, 2019)

Putting a brand new Pro V in my pocket on Saturday before leaving home and then losing it before I even got to the practice putting green.


----------



## Lazkir (Jun 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Even bigger issue with it is, I'm in the wrong for having the hump that they've  been moved from where the were stored safely in a cupboard nobody else goes in to somewhere that only she and the almighty know where it isðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

 And... if they were really that important it's your fault for not putting them away somewhere safe!

Do they all read the same instruction manual?


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			And... if they were really that important it's your fault for not putting them away somewhere safe!

Do they all read the same instruction manual?
		
Click to expand...

Yup exactly what was said, even though that cupboard was perfectly safe in my office/workshop that I converted one of the garages into. The same place I keep all important documents, literally a room nobody except me goes in..

She's just found said military records complete in the red service record folder they come in, in a carrier bag down the side of her shoes boxes in her wardrobe. Because that's clearly safer and more findable than the cupboard where I keep all importsnt documents, and then get told don't know why I think it's her fault ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

You're right there's clearly an instruction manual they read that we have no idea how to decipher..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Yup exactly what was said, even though that cupboard was perfectly safe in my office/workshop that I converted one of the garages into. The same place I keep all important documents, literally a room nobody except me goes in..

She's just found said military records complete in the red service record folder they come in, in a carrier bag down the side of her shoes boxes in her wardrobe. Because that's clearly safer and more findable than the cupboard where I keep all importsnt documents, and then get told don't know why I think it's her fault ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

You're right there's clearly an instruction manual they read that we have no idea how to decipher..
		
Click to expand...

Surely if you searched everywhere you'd have found her copy of the manual; you could have saved us all a lot of bother...


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Surely if you searched everywhere you'd have found her copy of the manual; you could have saved us all a lot of bother... 



Click to expand...

You must know by now mate none of us can decipher the code of woman ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 25, 2019)

Crohns flare ups.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			People tidying things away they have no need to touch or move ðŸ˜ 
Need my military records for something quite important, I know exactly where they were or at least should be, only to find the Mrs had a clean up and now has no idea where she moved them to, I've had the whole house out and nothing. Her answer is just apply for new copies, yeah that takes several months and I need them this week, if they'd been left where they were I wouldn't be struggling to find themðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

This sounds far too familiar. Well without the military bit. But women moving/hiding stuff pointlessly. Mine usually tends to deny ever having touched or seen the item despite the fact it's not in the location I left it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You must know by now mate none of us can decipher the code of woman ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I know that when a woman says she won't be a minute she's right...


----------



## Wolf (Jun 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I know that when a woman says she won't be a minute she's right... 

Click to expand...

I was always taught a woman's idea of a minute is the same as a man's idea of 6 inches when describing it to a lady ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Putting a brand new Pro V in my pocket on Saturday before leaving home and then losing it before I even got to the practice putting green.
		
Click to expand...

Woah there Boy!!!!
I think this needs a little more than the sentence we've had so far..
More please


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			Thread after thread turning into a petulant bickerfest by adults who seem to have regressed back to childhood.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't take that back, I'm going to get my dad to come round and smash your dad's face in and he's bigger than your dad.  So there.


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			If you don't take that back, I'm going to get my dad to come round and smash your dad's face in and he's bigger than your dad.  So there.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but, have you seen my mum!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 26, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Crohns flare ups.
		
Click to expand...

As a UC sufferer, you have my sympathies! hope it calms down soon!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 26, 2019)

Not sure if this should be posted on the 'gladdens the heart' thread as well.

For some weird reason my computer randomly starts talking to me about visiting Brodick Castle.
The female voice has an accent that I cannot quite place.
End result is she makes Brodick sound very like Braw Dick and makes me smile as I believe it is done quite deliberately


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 26, 2019)

Rooter said:



			As a UC sufferer, you have my sympathies! hope it calms down soon!!
		
Click to expand...

Not me unfortunately, my youngest daughter. Last flare up cost her 15cm of bowel
Appreciate the thoughts


----------



## Wolf (Jun 26, 2019)

Algebra and Fractions... 

I can calculate weight, measurements, area, decimals, percentages in my head. But ask me to find the value of X or even multiples of fractions and its like my brain farts the info clean out. 

Got to do a numerical times test for something and can I get those 2 nailed absolutely not...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 27, 2019)

NHS ED waiting times


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			You didnâ€™t have to, you chose to. And given some of your posts that has to win this yearâ€™s â€œDear Pot, love Kettle â€œ irony award. 

Click to expand...

Hmmmm, not sure that's totally warranted. I don't continue argue unnecessarily.  Once I realise I'm dealing with someone who is devoid of a sense of humour I give up.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2019)

Misplacing my wallet

One of them where you know you had it in the house but you start questioning everywhere you went the day before .. 

Found it after 20 mins.. 3 trips to the garage.. golf bag completely out twice 

On side in garage hidden In the dark as the light doesnâ€™t reach there.. was obvious on the 3rd visit when I went via the front and opened the full size door and mr sun shined straight onto it lol 

Panic over


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2019)

Apparently every member of staff at my local train station is an A-hole.


----------



## Dando (Jun 27, 2019)

having 4 sets of headphones and leaving them all at home meaning I had to listed to the mind numbingly boring conversations on the train.


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2019)

Some of the punctuation, or lack of, that I see on a daily basis.
Absolutely shocking.


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 27, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			But why do you find it irritating?
		
Click to expand...

It's not like we're the same person.....ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Wolf (Jun 27, 2019)

My laptop that dies everytime I try to attach a file, its about to learn how to fly...


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Some of the punctuation, or lack of, that I see on a daily basis.
Absolutely shocking.
		
Click to expand...

There are two types of people in the world...
Those who correct other people's grammar and those with friends..


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			There are two types of people in the world...
Those who correct other people's grammar and those with friends..

Click to expand...

Ironically, youâ€™ve posted that with terrible grammar.

Hi, Iâ€™m Billy. ðŸ‘‹ðŸ¼


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2019)

What's the point of advertising that you can be contacted for help via Twitter if you then don't respond to the messages. (TFL)


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd round matchplay KO on Friday, 36-hole Club Champs on Sunday and I've been off sick the first 3 days of the week with an awful sickness bug. Monday was an absolute write off, if I wasn't asleep I was vomiting my guts out. I dragged myself to the range to hit 50 balls yesterday but it was completely pointless, couldn't concentrate, was sweating profusely, had ZERO speed, sets me up beautifully for this weekend. Eugh.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Apparently every member of staff at my local train station is an A-hole.
		
Click to expand...

If itâ€™s always someone else and you...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2019)

People who don't finish their sentences.


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			There are two types of people in the world...
Those who correct other people's grammar and those with friends..

Click to expand...

I try not to do correcting, that's far too dangerous and, apparently, upsetting.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What's the point of advertising that you can be contacted for help via Twitter if you then don't respond to the messages. (TFL)
		
Click to expand...

Looks like their replying to a few tweets now, however the TFL account I believe is less quick to get back to you 

The line based accounts are quicker and the info sent to them gets acted on quickly 

Few times Iâ€™ve had the social media team call up to tell me of a train with graffiti or a broken seat that we can try and track down via the carriage numbers and get looked at.

Tfl generic one seems to be not as quick to get back


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 27, 2019)

Knowing how bad the TFL service is and how often trains are delayed/cancelled, I imagine they get A LOT of complaint tweets every day so wouldn't be surprised if it takes a while / they never reply.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Looks like their replying to a few tweets now, however the TFL account I believe is less quick to get back to you

The line based accounts are quicker and the info sent to them gets acted on quickly

Few times Iâ€™ve had the social media team call up to tell me of a train with graffiti or a broken seat that we can try and track down via the carriage numbers and get looked at.

Tfl generic one seems to be not as quick to get back
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, so which one should I use? I messaged the one that was @TfL are you saying there's a different one?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry, so which one should I use? I messaged the one that was @TfL are you saying there's a different one?
		
Click to expand...

What was your complaint about? Your local station? What line is it on they should have a line handle 

For example @northernline 

The overground one is @LDNoverground I believe 

Just then your complaint is going to be seen by the correct people quicker


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			What was your complaint about? Your local station? What line is it on they should have a line handle

For example @northernline

The overground one is @LDNoverground I believe

Just then your complaint is going to be seen by the correct people quicker
		
Click to expand...

Ah it's more just about my Oyster card really so not line-specific. Cheers though.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ah it's more just about my Oyster card really so not line-specific. Cheers though.
		
Click to expand...

Is Oyster cheaper than tapping debit/credit card?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Is Oyster cheaper than tapping debit/credit card?
		
Click to expand...

Probably is when you buy a monthly travelcard as I do. Although if that's changed I wouldn't know as I've just continued buying the travelcards for years now. I think for the individual fares they've made it the same for debit as it is using Oyster.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Probably is when you buy a monthly travelcard as I do. Although if that's changed I wouldn't know as I've just continued buying the travelcards for years now.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m rarely in London so I never get an Oyster so I always just go with my cards. Always found it very handy.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™m rarely in London so I never get an Oyster so I always just go with my cards. Always found it very handy.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, I edited after you already quoted me, I believe they made the individual fares the same on debit as they are with Oyster.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			People tidying things away they have no need to touch or move ðŸ˜ 
Need my military records for something quite important, I know exactly where they were or at least should be, only to find the Mrs had a clean up and now has no idea where she moved them to, I've had the whole house out and nothing. Her answer is just apply for new copies, yeah that takes several months and I need them this week, if they'd been left where they were I wouldn't be struggling to find themðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what my missus does with concert tickets I have bought for her. 

Had to ring the Royal Albert Hall up for copies as she is an idiot ðŸ˜¡


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yea, I edited after you already quoted me, I believe they made the individual fares the same on debit as they are with Oyster.
		
Click to expand...

I would personally prefer an oyster just because then your not constantly getting out your debit card daily in London .. paranoid much eh ðŸ˜‚

I keep my staff oyster separate from all my cards to avoid the lovely double reads

Apparently at the last team meeting people who usually drive to work managed to pay for their travel for the day as their oysters were next to their contactless debits ðŸ˜‚ #epicfail


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thatâ€™s what my missus does with concert tickets I have bought for her. 

Had to ring the Royal Albert Hall up for copies as she is an idiot ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Never question your other halfâ€™s decisions .. after all you are one of them


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 27, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Is Oyster cheaper than tapping debit/credit card?
		
Click to expand...

No, same price.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 27, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thatâ€™s what my missus does with concert tickets I have bought for her.

Had to ring the Royal Albert Hall up for copies as she is an idiot ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

It's so frustrating especially as it's always your fault ðŸ˜‚



pauljames87 said:



			Never question your other halfâ€™s decisions .. after all you are one of them
		
Click to expand...

I've even questioned her decision  on that sometimes but then she probably has to ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Jun 27, 2019)

the silly bint on TV this morning saying Toy Story 4 was racist and not diverse enough!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 27, 2019)

Dando said:



			the silly bint on TV this morning saying Toy Story 4 was racist and not diverse enough!
		
Click to expand...

Was it because there is a Mr Potato Head but no fruit representation?


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 27, 2019)

Dando said:



			the silly bint on TV this morning saying Toy Story 4 was racist and not diverse enough!
		
Click to expand...

Utterly bonkers. Went to see it last night.

Great film.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 27, 2019)

Radio 2 going into Glastonbury meltdown.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Radio 2 going into Glastonbury meltdown.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute does same for Isle of Wight festival

Annoy enough listening to it when itâ€™s live (if your not there is not the same) then having to suffer the live sets all week after .: donâ€™t care .. want to hear the music not the crowds cheering over the music


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Absolute does same for Isle of Wight festival

Annoy enough listening to it when itâ€™s live (if your not there is not the same) then having to suffer the live sets all week after .: donâ€™t care .. want to hear the music not the crowds cheering over the music
		
Click to expand...

One of the problems of them playing the live sets the next week is that half of the acts sound out of tune. They may sound great live, in the moment etc but in the cold light of day hearing via DAB most are grim.

It's a bit like Wimbledon, because they have the rights to it they flog it to death and bore everyone else rigid.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2019)

Having to apologise, on behalf of the club, to a couple of visitors who were being badly held up by a member's 3 ball...nobody in front of the 3 ball for the best part of and hour or more.
I'd sneaked out for a round playing solo and began getting held up by the visitors on the 6th
Got to the 9th tee and they were still there and we chatted for a couple of minutes until they could tee off. I skipped over to the 11th and didn't see another player until I finished.
Had a word with the Pro but I doubt anything will happen.
The visitors will take away a dim view of the Zoo, potentially losing 2 new members...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 27, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			3rd round matchplay KO on Friday, 36-hole Club Champs on Sunday and I've been off sick the first 3 days of the week with an awful sickness bug. Monday was an absolute write off, if I wasn't asleep I was vomiting my guts out. I dragged myself to the range to hit 50 balls yesterday but it was completely pointless, couldn't concentrate, was sweating profusely, had ZERO speed, sets me up beautifully for this weekend. Eugh.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a bit desperate Dad, 
sorry i just can't help myself ,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2019)

Turning up to see the support act prior to a concert and finding out that it is a comedian, in the loosest sense of the word. Disappointed that a star of the stature of the main act has allowed this; most of the jokes are older than her hits.


----------



## user2010 (Jun 27, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Sounds a bit desperate Dad,
sorry i just can't help myself , 

Click to expand...



FFS 
Try proof-reading before replying.


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2019)

A devout vegan I know who's gone to Glastonbury ................................. bloody hypocrite.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 27, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			FFS 
Try poof-reading before replying.
		
Click to expand...

OK Dan


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			A devout vegan I know who's gone to Glastonbury ................................. bloody hypocrite.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, youâ€™ve lost me?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2019)

Singers that waffle too much and sing not enough.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry mate, youâ€™ve lost me?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s held on a dairy farm.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Itâ€™s held on a dairy farm.
		
Click to expand...

Never knew that, thank you.


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry mate, youâ€™ve lost me?
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			Itâ€™s held on a dairy farm.
		
Click to expand...

What Kellfire said, thanks Kellfire.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2019)

People who, having been told that you are extremely busy and will try to deal with their email tomorrow, think that flooding your inbox with further email will change things. 

It has, youâ€™ve just gone to the back of the queue.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 28, 2019)

Slime said:



			A devout vegan I know who's gone to Glastonbury ................................. bloody hypocrite.
		
Click to expand...

And donâ€™t get me started on all the climate change protesters who will no doubt contribute to the massive mountain of rubbish, tents, etc left scattered all over the countryside for someone else to clear up.
Also, is the music industry a model green industry with all the lights etc using electricity, not to mention all the trucks to carry the equipment, buses for crew, helicopters to the event etc. Seem to recall U2 having about 50 trucks a couple of years ago for a tour when Bono was trying to preach to us about saving the world


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 28, 2019)

who ever it was on the radio at Glastonbury murdering "Boys din't cry" by the cure.... not a cure fan, but why cover something if you are going to Butcher it like that... i've heard better versions by two drunk girls at a Karaoke... who couldn't sing


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2019)

Being hungover at work.


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Being hungover at work. 

Click to expand...

It's better than being hung over during your own time!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2019)

Dando said:



			It's better than being hung over during your own time!
		
Click to expand...

Not really because then I'd be in bed.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 28, 2019)

The use of Barce to refer to FC Barcelona. It has not now or ever been referred to as Barce. It's BarÃ§a if colloquial.

Now *thats* a random irritation.ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2019)

My other half has metamorphosed into Judith Chalmers  - she just keeps looking at holidays and we've done 2 this summer already


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2019)

Sunburned legs


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2019)

chrisd said:



			My other half has metamorphosed into Judith Chalmers  - she just keeps looking at holidays and we've done 2 this summer already
		
Click to expand...

Has she gone orange yet?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Has she gone orange yet?
		
Click to expand...

Soon!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2019)

The clock graphics at the Women's World Cup. So the half clock stops at 45 then a separate one showing how much time has elapsed since 45 minutes and then how much extra time is allowed. I can work out if there's 2 minutes extra then it's 47 minutes so no need to do that for me...by habit a quick glance is at the clock to the left which is now stuck on 45.00. Very irritating.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The clock graphics at the Women's World Cup. So the half clock stops at 45 then a separate one showing how much time has elapsed since 45 minutes and then how much extra time is allowed. I can work out if there's 2 minutes extra then it's 47 minutes so no need to do that for me...by habit a quick glance is at the clock to the left which is now stuck on 45.00. Very irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Yes  some woman find certain periods difficult to understand. 
Sorry Amanda i couldn't resist xx


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Yes  some woman find certain periods difficult to understand.
Sorry Amanda i couldn't resist xx
		
Click to expand...

You see I figured they were dumbing it down 

On a slightly different note I invigilated on a Further Maths exam today. 50/50 split boys to girls and a couple of the girls really pretty and trendy. I shouldn't be surprised but I was, and also very encouraged.


----------



## user2010 (Jun 28, 2019)

The Mullet look of Rickie Fowler, YEEHAA!!!
Shocking


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			The Mullet look of Rickie Fowler, YEEHAA!!!
Shocking

Click to expand...

Do you mean The Mullet he is growing for charity and his foundation ? 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....es-why-rickie-fowler-is-growing-a-mullet/amp/


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you mean The Mullet he is growing for charity and his foundation ?

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....es-why-rickie-fowler-is-growing-a-mullet/amp/

Click to expand...

No Phil,he means a different mullet ffs ðŸ˜©.

Iâ€™m guessing he didnâ€™t know it was for charity,neither did I ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			The Mullet look of Rickie Fowler, YEEHAA!!!
Shocking

Click to expand...

It's called style kiddo be your own person, WTF shave off a perfectly good head of hair, if you've got it flaunt it. 
You'll miss it soon enough


----------



## user2010 (Jun 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you mean The Mullet he is growing for charity and his foundation ?

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....es-why-rickie-fowler-is-growing-a-mullet/amp/

Click to expand...


Yeah, that's the one, it's still a shit look though, makes him look like a right tool, Redneck/Cleatus wannabe


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2019)

Just switched over to bbc2 to see lukaku talking sh1t rather than playing sh1t.


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2019)

Dando said:



			Just switched over to bbc2 to see lukaku talking sh1t rather than playing sh1t.
		
Click to expand...

Is he going, is he going, is he going?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Woah there Boy!!!!
I think this needs a little more than the sentence we've had so far..
More please

Click to expand...

Playing an away match and received a lift from a fellow team member. Put said ball in pocket before leaving house but managed to lose it somewhere. Probably fell out of my pocket when I was getting the bacon butties in, or afterwards whilst Sat down eating.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 29, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Playing an away match and received a lift from a fellow team member. Put said ball in pocket before leaving house but managed to lose it somewhere. Probably fell out of my pocket when I was getting the bacon butties in, or afterwards whilst Sat down eating.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t worth the wait ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## bobmac (Jun 29, 2019)

People in little hatchbacks who insist on parking at garages with their filler caps next to the petrol pump


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 29, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Yeah, that's the one, it's still a shit look though, makes him look like a right tool, Redneck/Cleatus wannabe

Click to expand...

Well, it's a better look than open mouthed gum chewing... As demonstrated by TA the third...


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 29, 2019)

News on Sky yesterday...
The chief coroner Mark Lucraft QC has just decided that the victims of the London Bridge attack in 2017 were killed unlawfullyâ€¦ Am I missing something but why does it take 2 years and a shed load of money to decide what we knew the moment when it happened ????


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2019)

Two very random irritations of mine

1. People who store â€œtop downâ€ ketchup the incorrect way. They didnâ€™t spend all that cash developing it for morons to store it the other way

2. Toilet paper thatâ€™s not presented correctly. Over not under. One should not have to search for toilet paper.. it should be presented.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 29, 2019)

Just been to AG at Moor Lane in Lincoln. Bought myself a pencil bag for ease of summer use. Figured I'd hit some balls whilst down there, paid for them went to use my clubs. Sorry sir you csnt take your bag on the range,  no bags allowed, clubs only. Even though I'd just bought the bag there I had to take it out to car empty it, carry all my iron, woods, glove alignment sticks in by hand. Get to the door and its a turn handle pull door so did by best holding everything whilst contorting myself to open the thing. Made it across shop got balls, somehow get to range a d to find 6 bays in a row a group of ladies with all their gear golf bags included. 

The answer when I left the shop, well you can't expect the women to carry everything and not bring their golf bags in.. If I have to do it along with all the other men using the range, yes I can expect that ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just been to AG at Moor Lane in Lincoln. Bought myself a pencil bag for ease of summer use. Figured I'd hit some balls whilst down there, paid for them went to use my clubs. Sorry sir you csnt take your bag on the range,  no bags allowed, clubs only. Even though I'd just bought the bag there I had to take it out to car empty it, carry all my iron, woods, glove alignment sticks in by hand. Get to the door and its a turn handle pull door so did by best holding everything whilst contorting myself to open the thing. Made it across shop got balls, somehow get to range a d to find 6 bays in a row a group of ladies with all their gear golf bags included.

The answer when I left the shop, well you can't expect the women to carry everything and not bring their golf bags in.. If I have to do it along with all the other men using the range, yes I can expect that ðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

Is there a claim here for sexual discrimination...?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2019)

A house full of digital radios, all with differing degrees of delay.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just been to AG at Moor Lane in Lincoln. Bought myself a pencil bag for ease of summer use. Figured I'd hit some balls whilst down there, paid for them went to use my clubs. Sorry sir you csnt take your bag on the range,  no bags allowed, clubs only. Even though I'd just bought the bag there I had to take it out to car empty it, carry all my iron, woods, glove alignment sticks in by hand. Get to the door and its a turn handle pull door so did by best holding everything whilst contorting myself to open the thing. Made it across shop got balls, somehow get to range a d to find 6 bays in a row a group of ladies with all their gear golf bags included.

The answer when I left the shop, well you can't expect the women to carry everything and not bring their golf bags in.. If I have to do it along with all the other men using the range, yes I can expect that ðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

Small claims court. Not even joking.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is there a claim here for sexual discrimination...?  

Click to expand...

Yep. See here. 

https://metro.co.uk/2019/06/18/man-sues-brewdog-refused-pink-beer-girls-9993150/amp/


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Two very random irritations of mine

1. People who store â€œtop downâ€ ketchup the incorrect way. They didnâ€™t spend all that cash developing it for morons to store it the other way

*2. Toilet paper thatâ€™s not presented correctly. Over not under. One should not have to search for toilet paper.. it should be presented.*

Click to expand...

You are so correct here.
Wherever I go, if the loo roll is, as you say, incorrectly presented, I always turn it round to correctly position it for everyone else.
This is so important to me that I just have to do it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			You are so correct here.
Wherever I go, if the loo roll is, as you say, incorrectly presented, I always turn it round to correctly position it for everyone else.
This is so important to me that I just have to do it.
		
Click to expand...

I do it in both situations tbh!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2019)

Brain dead drivers; coming out of our suburban road with lots of parked cars. We stop opposite a gap, oncoming car stops opposite a parked car, effectively blocking the road then gets excited when we donâ€™t move. And just passed the local MacDonalds drive through and the queuing cars are nose to tail across the adjacent side road. Utter cretins.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 29, 2019)

The Afghanistan cricket captain ðŸ™„


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2019)

The inability of TfL to run a railway when the sun comes out. ðŸ¤¬


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The inability of TfL to run a railway when the sun comes out. ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

Heat makes mental expand ...

Basic physics really .

So temp speed restrictions are brought in to stop the rails moving and causing derailments and possible deaths.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Heat makes mental expand ...

Basic physics really .

So temp speed restrictions are brought in to stop the rails moving and causing derailments and possible deaths.
		
Click to expand...

Stop being reasonable, it'll never catch on...


----------



## PieMan (Jun 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Heat makes mental expand ...

Basic physics really .

So temp speed restrictions are brought in to stop the rails moving and causing derailments and possible deaths.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder how many SNCF and Eurostar services have been affected then in France this week?

When I lived in Australia for a year their train services weren't affected at all during the summer months. And their temperatures were far higher than ours!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Heat makes mental expand ...

Basic physics really .

So temp speed restrictions are brought in to stop the rails moving and causing derailments and possible deaths.
		
Click to expand...

Calgary in Canada can suffer an 80 degree celcius temperature swing in a calendar year but it all runs smoothly. Basic engineering skills really. 

But if we accept that TfL have to bring these in then it would be lovely if the journey planner actually reflected what was going on and stopped telling us to use services that donâ€™t exist. Basic customer service really.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2019)

Having to walk in trousers and sun burned legs. Ouch


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Heat makes mental expand ...

Basic physics really .

So temp speed restrictions are brought in to stop the rails moving and causing derailments and possible deaths.
		
Click to expand...


If the tracks are being altered that much in this heat then thatâ€™s poor engineering prob done on the cheap - there are multiple countries all over the world that have far more extreme temps than what we have in the UK and they seem to manage well , prob as poor as leaves on the line. And even when there is a genuine issue their comms and customer service is really poor


----------



## PieMan (Jun 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If the tracks are being altered that much in this heat then thatâ€™s poor engineering prob done on the cheap - there are multiple countries all over the world that have far more extreme temps than what we have in the UK and they seem to manage well , prob as poor as leaves on the line. And even when there is a genuine issue their comms and customer service is really poor
		
Click to expand...

I fortunately work from home a fair bit now and only have to travel into London 2 or 3 times a week. Every time I do I find it so frustrating how poor our transport system is for the prices we have to pay for it.

Have had a fair few friends and relatives over from Australia over the last 2 years and they also commented how poor it was compared to theirs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I fortunately work from home a fair bit now and only have to travel into London 2 or 3 times a week. Every time I do I find it so frustrating how poor our transport system is for the prices we have to pay for it.

Have had a fair few friends and relatives over from Australia over the last 2 years and they also commented how poor it was compared to theirs.
		
Click to expand...

We deal with TFL for their IT and WiFi , nightmare a times 

You can go to most of not all western countries and have a better train system


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 29, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I fortunately work from home a fair bit now and only have to travel into London 2 or 3 times a week. Every time I do I find it so frustrating how poor our transport system is for the prices we have to pay for it.

Have had a fair few friends and relatives over from Australia over the last 2 years and they also commented how poor it was compared to theirs.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you could persuade your mates, in government, to restore the subsidy to TfL... Cost of fares might go down then...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2019)

I couldnâ€™t believe the amount of people out with their dogs this afternoon in that heat- itâ€™s hitting 34 degrees - this was on the towns Facebook yet loads in the parks


----------



## PieMan (Jun 29, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Perhaps you could persuade your mates, in government, to restore the subsidy to TfL... Cost of fares might go down then...
		
Click to expand...

I don't have any friends.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 29, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I don't have any friends.
		
Click to expand...

Do you spend a lot of time correcting other people's grammar and spelling?


----------



## PieMan (Jun 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Do you spend a lot of time correcting other people's grammar and spelling?

Click to expand...

Of course.......!!! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Imurg (Jun 29, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Of course.......!!! ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Go figure


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Calgary in Canada can suffer an 80 degree celcius temperature swing in a calendar year but it all runs smoothly. Basic engineering skills really. 

But if we accept that TfL have to bring these in then it would be lovely if the journey planner actually reflected what was going on and stopped telling us to use services that donâ€™t exist. Basic customer service really. 

Click to expand...

So something built by the Victorianâ€™s and has been criminally under invested in for 50 odd years is to compare to services built to stand the heat and designed for this? Ok then.

Basic non understanding of the politics involved really ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Captainron (Jun 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I couldnâ€™t believe the amount of people out with their dogs this afternoon in that heat- itâ€™s hitting 34 degrees - this was on the towns Facebook yet loads in the parks

View attachment 27624

Click to expand...

Heat like today is very common back in South Africa and our dogs coped just fine?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If the tracks are being altered that much in this heat then thatâ€™s poor engineering prob done on the cheap - there are multiple countries all over the world that have far more extreme temps than what we have in the UK and they seem to manage well , prob as poor as leaves on the line. And even when there is a genuine issue their comms and customer service is really poor
		
Click to expand...

Do you actually understand what leaves on the line means?

Slippery rail or low railhead adhesion is a condition of railways (railroads) where contamination of the railhead causes trains to experience less adhesion (grip). This can lead to wheelslip when the train is taking power, and wheelslide when the train is braking. The most common cause of contamination is fallen moist leaves that lie on and cling to the top surface of the rails of railway tracks. The condition results in significant reduction in friction between train wheels and rails, and in extreme cases can render the track temporarily unusable. In Britain, the situation is colloquially referred to as "leaves on the line".

Tfl sents the â€œRATâ€ (rail adhesion train) out during leaf fall season up the north end of the met to coat the rails to help

Also employes sequential signalling which breaks the track section in day 4 sections and if they arenâ€™t hit in order it holds the signal at red as the train has â€œslippedâ€


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 29, 2019)

Sounds like TfL needs to stop paying over inflated salaries and spend more money on improving the infrastructure


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Sounds like TfL needs to stop paying over inflated salaries and spend more money on improving the infrastructure 

Click to expand...

The underground part of Tfl runs at a massive profit but all the profits are used to make â€œimprovementsâ€ throughout Tfl

These improvements include 

supporting the bus network which is run at a massive loss because buses are vital for people getting around 

Funding crossrail which is leaking money left right and centre 

You want to blame under investment in the other lines blame either crossrail for taking all the money thatâ€™s left or the tories for making the network the only public network in the world that doesnâ€™t receive a government grant to run.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Do you actually understand what leaves on the line means?

Slippery rail or low railhead adhesion is a condition of railways (railroads) where contamination of the railhead causes trains to experience less adhesion (grip). This can lead to wheelslip when the train is taking power, and wheelslide when the train is braking. The most common cause of contamination is fallen moist leaves that lie on and cling to the top surface of the rails of railway tracks. The condition results in significant reduction in friction between train wheels and rails, and in extreme cases can render the track temporarily unusable. In Britain, the situation is colloquially referred to as "leaves on the line".

Tfl sents the â€œRATâ€ (rail adhesion train) out during leaf fall season up the north end of the met to coat the rails to help

Also employes sequential signalling which breaks the track section in day 4 sections and if they arenâ€™t hit in order it holds the signal at red as the train has â€œslippedâ€
		
Click to expand...

I read there is an easy fix to the problem but itâ€™s not popular.... cut down all the trees 100Ms each side of the tracks. Obviously not acceptable so we have to live with it I suppose.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			I read there is an easy fix to the problem but itâ€™s not popular.... cut down all the trees 100Ms each side of the tracks. Obviously not acceptable so we have to live with it I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

The victorians had â€œchain gangsâ€ that used to go round and maintain the trees around the railway

We have groups out for vegetation control every day Monday to Friday 

Mother Nature will always win 

Some parts of the network are worse than the others depending when they were last upgraded but canâ€™t fix all at once.. people moan when you do anyways


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2019)

Last one before I sign off for the night. 

Another reason the network is so poor and falling apart is because it was built 150 years ago. During the war the network kept running and in winning the war we rebuilt London etc but the tube couldnâ€™t be invested in fully. 

Other networks (lets use New York) are fantastic because their newer and built from scratch. Not old railways with bolt ons added.

For example the NY subway has 2 tunnels on some lines so when they want to take one down for a week for works then they just use the other tunnel. We canâ€™t do that.

Nightube cost us dearly (thanks boris) Saturday night was hands down the best night to fix the tube. Long break before Sunday service start times so lots could be fixed and done

More failures now Monday mornings as night tube runs all night Friday and sat so first night down is Monday and causes over run of works or failures where they have tried to fix an issue and canâ€™t etc etc.

None of this actually matters though because everyone else knows best ðŸ˜‚ðŸ™„


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2019)

So on a night with events at both Wembley Arena and the Stadium, TfLâ€™s response to the heat is rather than cut down the speed they completely remove the Balerloo line north of Queens Park, thus removing a ton of rolling stock space and creating dangerously overcrowded platforms. All in the name of safety according to TfLâ€™s corespondent. ðŸ™„


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2019)

Wembley Arena. Forgotten what a  hole of a venue it is.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wembley Arena. Forgotten what a  hole of a venue it is.
		
Click to expand...

Last time I went was 1982 to see the Jam.... seemed ok then tbh.ðŸ˜


----------



## sam85 (Jun 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I couldnâ€™t believe the amount of people out with their dogs this afternoon in that heat- itâ€™s hitting 34 degrees - this was on the towns Facebook yet loads in the parks

View attachment 27624

Click to expand...

Do you own a dog?


----------



## sam85 (Jun 29, 2019)

https://www.nhs.uk/common-health-qu...w-can-i-keep-my-baby-safe-during-hot-weather/

Couldn't believe the amount of infants I saw out between the hours of 11 and 3 today ðŸ™„


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 30, 2019)

Idiots sitting in car parks with the engines running to use the air con, normally big desil suvs.  I see they are talking of increasing the fine to Â£100


----------



## JamesR (Jun 30, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The inability of TfL to run a railway when the sun comes out. ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

Wrong kind of sun !?!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Last time I went was 1982 to see the Jam.... seemed ok then tbh.ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Judging by the way my feet stuck to it, that was the last time they cleaned the floor.

No room to walk from one end to the other, lack of toilets and I swear that when they redid the seats they made them smaller to squeeze more in.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			I read there is an easy fix to the problem but itâ€™s not popular.... cut down all the trees 100Ms each side of the tracks. Obviously not acceptable so we have to live with it I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Did that on the line close to my house.  What they failed to realise was that the tree roots were providing some integrity for the embankment, which subsequently slipped.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			So something built by the Victorianâ€™s and has been criminally under invested in for 50 odd years is to compare to services built to stand the heat and designed for this? Ok then.

Basic non understanding of the politics involved really ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Politics has got little to do with shoddy engineering standards.  I understand that the rest of the world manages in this heat, but TfL can't.   But lets blame our politicians when everyone else's engineers can manage and ours can't.  Basic deflection tactic.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2019)

Incompetent bar staff.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Incompetent bar staff.
		
Click to expand...

The Hangover after a good night out


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 30, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			So on a night with events at both Wembley Arena and the Stadium, TfLâ€™s response to the heat is rather than cut down the speed they completely remove the Balerloo line north of Queens Park, thus removing a ton of rolling stock space and creating dangerously overcrowded platforms. All in the name of safety according to TfLâ€™s corespondent. ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

The bakerloo line north of Queenâ€™s Park is run by network rail of which Tfl has no control or say over the running of ..

A further basic lack of understanding ðŸ‘Œ keep it up your doing fantastic ðŸ‘


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 30, 2019)

I had a good line of spring onions growing only to go outside this morning to find they've been destroyed... Flying rats or squirrels being chief suspects...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The bakerloo line north of Queenâ€™s Park is run by network rail of which Tfl has no control or say over the running of ..

A further basic lack of understanding ðŸ‘Œ keep it up your doing fantastic ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

And yet despite that, stood on the platform at Queens Park and using TfLâ€™s journey planner, it advised me to take the Bakerloo line rather than the Overground. If TfL donâ€™t understand when and where their services are running how are the travelling public supposed to know. A further basic lack of customer service.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 30, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			And yet despite that, stood on the platform at Queens Park and using TfLâ€™s journey planner, it advised me to take the Bakerloo line rather than the Overground. If TfL donâ€™t understand when and where their services are running how are the travelling public supposed to know. A further basic lack of customer service. 

Click to expand...

Or to keep it simple so the public donâ€™t get confused they donâ€™t advertise which parts network rail run of our services?

District line East Putney down to Wimbledon 
District line Gunnersbury to Richmond 
Bakerloo line north of Queenâ€™s Park 

Network rail have their rules which our trains must obey when on their track. If network rail stop our trains running there thatâ€™s that

Bet your the type who will moan when a sat nav doesnâ€™t tell you of an accident the second it happens and you get stuck for a few hours whilst they clear up...

https://www.networkrail.co.uk/runni...elays-explained/buckled-rail-and-summer-heat/


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 30, 2019)

Denim short wearing hipster scruffs.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Or to keep it simple so the public donâ€™t get confused they donâ€™t advertise which parts network rail run of our services?

District line East Putney down to Wimbledon
District line Gunnersbury to Richmond
Bakerloo line north of Queenâ€™s Park

Network rail have their rules which our trains must obey when on their track. If network rail stop our trains running there thatâ€™s that

Bet your the type who will moan when a sat nav doesnâ€™t tell you of an accident the second it happens and you get stuck for a few hours whilst they clear up...

https://www.networkrail.co.uk/runni...elays-explained/buckled-rail-and-summer-heat/

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m the type that will blame myself if Iâ€™ve failed to check the appropriate sources of information and get caught as a result but will blame the source of the information when they are unable to accurately relay what is happening on their own network.  Or to keep it simple unable to provide basic customer services.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 30, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Iâ€™m the type that will blame myself if Iâ€™ve failed to check the appropriate sources of information and get caught as a result but will blame the source of the information when they are unable to accurately relay what is happening on their own network.  Or to keep it simple unable to provide basic customer services.
		
Click to expand...

I will agree the service status screen can be flawed and needs an overhaul.

However your original strop was about something outside TfLâ€™s control on 2 accounts.

1 itâ€™s not their part of the track to make the decision in that particular area (I originally thought you were saying about the central line which had speed restrictions aswell)

2 extreme heat which as the article I posted shows that track temp can be 10-20 degree more than air temp. Slower speeds are needed.

Tfl / network rail/ lu run different levels of service and required tailored responses to each case.

A hot line in Spain that runs say a train every 20 mins will have different needs to a line that has a 2-3 min service. 

Anyways we can go round in circles all day.

Your correct the status page is appalling and I can tell you that it is being looked at as we speak.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2019)

I checked your journey planner and including the delays and it said an hour and two minutes. We allowed an hour and a half as a consequence for that section of the journey which then took nearly 2 hours. That was the reason for my irritation, and finally after a load of deflection you agree that the journey planner is  Seems like the basic lack of understanding was on your side all along. Have a nice day, Iâ€™m off to play golf with some forum members who turn up to meets.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 30, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I checked your journey planner and including the delays and it said an hour and two minutes. We allowed an hour and a half as a consequence for that section of the journey which then took nearly 2 hours. That was the reason for my irritation, and finally after a load of deflection you agree that the journey planner is  *Seems like the basic lack of understanding was on your side all along. *Have a nice day, Iâ€™m off to play golf with some forum members who turn up to meets. 

Click to expand...

this is your message ...

"The inability of TfL to run a railway when the sun comes out."

if you could point out where in that statement is anything to do with journey planner? or are you deflecting because you have been caught out being a know nothing?

enjoy your golf...


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Iâ€™m off to play golf with some forum members who turn up to meets. 

Click to expand...

Huh...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 30, 2019)

Iâ€™ve been watching that them there baseball on the TV and no one has scored in an hour... I thought cricket was bad...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 30, 2019)

Richard Ayoade


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2019)

People running onto the 18th green at the end of a tournament to cover the winner in champagne/beer/water.
Why?


----------



## Beedee (Jun 30, 2019)

Flags at Glastonbury.  Why?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 30, 2019)

Beedee said:



			Flags at Glastonbury.  Why?
		
Click to expand...

https://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/wave+the+flag


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 30, 2019)

Slime said:



			People running onto the 18th green at the end of a tournament to cover the winner in champagne/beer/water.
Why?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index...torade-tradition-gatorade-shower-got-started/

That looks like quite a useful site!


----------



## Beedee (Jun 30, 2019)

ScienceBoy said:



https://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/wave+the+flag

Click to expand...

And the cause the overwhelming number of them seems to be supporting is the "show the world I'm a pillock" cause.

Half the time they seem to be blocking Glastonbury's own cameras for the big screens.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 30, 2019)

Glastonbury overkill...


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 30, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Glastonbury overkill...
		
Click to expand...

Glastonbury sponsored by the BBC.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 30, 2019)

Zane Scotland on sky golf,god heâ€™s hard to listen too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2019)

Struggling with the heat. Feeling less than tickety boo today


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2019)

M25. It is rubbish.

Having sore feet. Shoes feel great when you buy them, it is only around the 15 mile mark you find out if they are any good.

Hipster twits in general. Do they deliberately set out to look stupid?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2019)

Deliveroo. Completely and utterly useless.


----------



## adam6177 (Jul 1, 2019)

Ruck sack sized bags on wheels that people pull around... Just carry the damn thing, it's tiny.


----------



## Dando (Jul 1, 2019)

Feeling down for no reason
Struggling being around groups of people - not great when youâ€™re on a forum meet!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2019)

Pop media extolling the greatness of Kylie at Glastonbury when the only clips they show have her singing out of tune or flat. Do they only see the pictures, not listen to her sing?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pop media extolling the greatness of Kylie at Glastonbury when the only clips they show have her singing out of tune or flat. Do they only see the pictures, not listen to her sing?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting point. I saw some of the Janet Jackson performance on Saturday and her vocals sounded awful too. Was it a coincidence? I think Kylie can usually carry a tune so was it the mics (noticed Ms Jackson changed hers late into the performance), the sound desk or were they plain poor. Not seen the full Kylie set (HID has recorded it) and only seen the news clips so can't judge fully but what I have seen didn't sound the best


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2019)

TFL, Oyster cards, bloody ball ache. You would think it'd be easy to transfer a travelcard from one damaged Oyster card to a new one when it's all registered online, but no. Had to purchase new card for Â£5, top it up with Â£1.50 on top of that so that I can make a journey with it before they transfer my travelcard to it (why!?), then when I did that and it didn't transfer straight away I had to top it up AGAIN with another fiver so it wasn't in negative amount. So now I'll have to phone up for refunds for journeys, which will leave me with loads of extra top-on money on the card that I don't need. And I'll need to phone for refunds for the journeys I had to make on my debit card on Friday, but that of course will be a different department so I'll have to ring them up twice obviously.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			TFL, Oyster cards, bloody ball ache. You would think it'd be easy to transfer a travelcard from one damaged Oyster card to a new one when it's all registered online, but no. Had to purchase new card for Â£5, top it up with Â£1.50 on top of that so that I can make a journey with it before they transfer my travelcard to it (why!?), then when I did that and it didn't transfer straight away I had to top it up AGAIN with another fiver so it wasn't in negative amount. So now I'll have to phone up for refunds for journeys, which will leave me with loads of extra top-on money on the card that I don't need. And I'll need to phone for refunds for the journeys I had to make on my debit card on Friday, but that of course will be a different department so I'll have to ring them up twice obviously. 

Click to expand...

Awful. This was always going to happen when they closed the ticket offices. Yeah by all means the ticket offices did need closing in terms of ticket sales but taking away the ability to make changes and refunds to the cards at a station makes it a ballache to call a number who as you rightly pointed out donâ€™t know what their doing.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Awful. This was always going to happen when they closed the ticket offices. Yeah by all means the ticket offices did need closing in terms of ticket sales but taking away the ability to make changes and refunds to the cards at a station makes it a ballache to call a number who as you rightly pointed out donâ€™t know what their doing.
		
Click to expand...

When you login online (having already purchased your new card) it looks like it'll be relatively simple, but the 'transfer to new card' link just didn't work for me. Kept saying I hadn't completed a journey on the new card, or hadn't set my security question - the former of which I just had done (hence having to top up unnecessarily), the latter of which I could only do by phoning them anyway. Such a long process. It seems so stupid to me that you have to complete a journey on the new card before you can switch to, it's such a waste of time and money. They should have a way to simply activate the card in the office before they hand it to you.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			When you login online (having already purchased your new card) it looks like it'll be relatively simple, but the 'transfer to new card' link just didn't work for me. Kept saying I hadn't completed a journey on the new card, or hadn't set my security question - the former of which I just had done (hence having to top on unnecessarily), the latter of which I could only do by phoning them anyway. Such a long process. It seems so stupid to me that you have to complete a journey on the new card before you can switch to, it's such a waste of time and money. They should have a way to simply activate the card in the office before they hand it to you.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. They wanted to take it completely away from the old system so left the new system as almost self contained 

Half of these problems could be solved in 2 mins at the station but no longer .

Just as frustrating for the people working their when they could help if the machines hadnâ€™t been removed


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 1, 2019)

Rachel Riley getting married.     To quote "Four Weddings", "Damn I thought I was in there"


----------



## Wolf (Jul 1, 2019)

Not eaten since 8pm yesterday, barely allowed sips of water as got my op today on foot. 

Been at hospital since 8am, low and behold just been told by surgical team sorry Mr Wolf you op will no longer be going ahead today we have to rebook due to medical staffing. 

Absolutely furious... Missed out in some golf for this, planned things around it and now it's not happening...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2019)

Near my work there is a zebra crossing that they seem to have repainted in rainbow colours, which I'm assuming is for gay pride. I'm all for equal rights, but couldn't a motorist legitimately claim they didn't know it was a zebra crossing if they fail to stop for a pedestrian now? Seems a bit much.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 1, 2019)

Epic SatNav fail... Twin trailer HGV completely stuck in a narrow country lane... 

Late for hospital appointment not happy...


----------



## IainP (Jul 1, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Rachel Riley getting married.     To quote "Four Weddings", "Damn I thought I was in there"
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't she married before, maybe 7 years ago,  before doing Strictly


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Rachel Riley getting married.     To quote "Four Weddings", "Damn I thought I was in there"
		
Click to expand...

And she's already preggers. Give it up pal. More chance with Kim Wilde


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2019)

Wimbledon


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 1, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Wimbledon
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - David would agree with you but knows it's two weeks where I get to feast on tennis. Rest of the year he gets his way!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2019)

Forgot this one last night (guess I've been irritated by a lot of things recently)... Deliveroo. Absolutely appalling company, just don't bother with them. They lie and say they can bring you food in 30 minutes, an hour and a half later they haven't even found a driver to pick it up. Useless every time.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 1, 2019)

I just don't understand people who use these food delivery companies in the first place. Get off your arse and get it yourself.  Or even better, cook something.


----------



## IainP (Jul 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Forgot this one last night (guess I've been irritated by a lot of things recently)... Deliveroo. Absolutely appalling company, just don't bother with them. They lie and say they can bring you food in 30 minutes, an hour and a half later they haven't even found a driver to pick it up. Useless every time.
		
Click to expand...

..or perhaps you didn't.... post #6,122 

Hunger can impair memory apparently


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2019)

IainP said:



			..or perhaps you didn't.... post #6,122

Hunger can impair memory apparently 

Click to expand...

Hahahaha... yeah mate I'm losing it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Forgot this one last night (guess I've been irritated by a lot of things recently)... Deliveroo. Absolutely appalling company, just don't bother with them. They lie and say they can bring you food in 30 minutes, an hour and a half later they haven't even found a driver to pick it up. Useless every time.
		
Click to expand...

You could always use your legs to get whatever takeaway your wanting, if you cant cook that is


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You could always use your legs to get whatever takeaway your wanting, if you cant cook that is

Click to expand...

That would have been a 45 minute walk, each way.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That would have been a 45 minute walk, each way. 

Click to expand...

At least you would have built up a decent appetite ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 1, 2019)

Wall to wall tennis coverage.

And they can't find the money for four days of golf.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 1, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Wall to wall tennis coverage.

And they can't find the money for four days of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Wimbledon presumably has higher viewing figures?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Wall to wall tennis coverage.

And they can't find the money for four days of golf.
		
Click to expand...

I guess itâ€™s because itâ€™s more popular for the television viewers- finals are around 6-7mil viewers , have around 30mil viewers across the 10 days

But for me it should be one or the other - should be both. I believe they also sell the rights which adds more to the coffers


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 1, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Wall to wall tennis coverage.

And they can't find the money for four days of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Blame murd the turd and his puppet georgie boy...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2019)

Thieving scumbags.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			Feeling down for no reason
Struggling being around groups of people - not great when youâ€™re on a forum meet!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this buddy. You could always had a chat over the weekend. You can always text mate if you have nobody else to talk toðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Jul 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			Feeling down for no reason
Struggling being around groups of people - not great when youâ€™re on a forum meet!
		
Click to expand...

You ever fancy a chat mate drop me PM


----------



## Slime (Jul 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			Feeling down for no reason
Struggling being around groups of people - not great when youâ€™re on a forum meet!
		
Click to expand...

Always available for a PM, also.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 2, 2019)

People riding one of these new electric scooters on the road.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Wall to wall tennis coverage.

And they can't find the money for four days of golf.
		
Click to expand...

It's one of the BBC "crown jewels" and so is destined to be flooding screens for years to come. Mind you when you see a performance like that against Williams today it's worth watching


----------



## Slab (Jul 2, 2019)

People who leave their wallet sitting in plain view on the table in bars/restaurants (they do this I assume because its stuffed so full of business cards, receipts, bank cards etc it wonâ€™t fit in a pocket)
Not sure why it irritates, it just seems so irresponsible


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 2, 2019)

Women's world cup coverage on radio 5, all bloody morning.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Women's world cup coverage on radio 5, all bloody morning.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, you will get wall to wall Wimbledon this afternoon before it returns to the womens football this evening . Yeah, just turn to another radio station


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't worry, you will get wall to wall Wimbledon this afternoon before it returns to the womens football this evening . Yeah, just turn to another radio station 

Click to expand...

To make it worse, I brought the wrong USB cable with me for my phone so I cant have my music on in the car ðŸ˜«


----------



## bobmac (Jul 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Women's world cup coverage on radio 5, all bloody morning.
		
Click to expand...





Just kidding


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 2, 2019)

Hope Solo


----------



## Dando (Jul 2, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Hope Solo
		
Click to expand...

bet you're not brave enough to say that to her face with her track record


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2019)

Trying to arrange our betterball match and their guy just shoots down all our proposed dates without offering alternatives, or ignores the suggestions completely. Throw me a flipping bone, man.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 2, 2019)

road works with silly slow speed restrictions still in operation at night and the weekend when there is not a single worker on  site for the whole weekend


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2019)

Trying to speak to a member of the Plymouth Brethren ........................................... unbelievably hard work!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Trying to arrange our betterball match and their guy just shoots down all our proposed dates without offering alternatives, or ignores the suggestions completely. Throw me a flipping bone, man. 

Click to expand...

turn up at the allotted time on the last day.... when they don't turn up.... its yours


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			turn up at the allotted time on the last day.... when they don't turn up.... its yours

Click to expand...

I don't even know when the deadline is yet, I've messaged the club sec to find out. The draw was only made on the weekend, so far I've emailed them the days we can do and all I get back is "can't do that Sunday, we're away."  "Can't do those two days either."  I don't know if he thinks I'm going to endlessly throw new dates at him until I magically hit the one he's available for, but if he does think that, he's sorely mistaken. But yeah, as soon as I find out the deadline date, my next email is going to simply state when it is and leave the ball in their court!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't even know when the deadline is yet, I've messaged the club sec to find out. The draw was only made on the weekend, so far I've emailed them the days we can do and all I get back is "can't do that Sunday, we're away."  "Can't do those two days either."  I don't know if he thinks I'm going to endlessly throw new dates at him until I magically hit the one he's available for, but if he does think that, he's sorely mistaken. But yeah, as soon as I find out the deadline date, my next email is going to simply state when it is and leave the ball in their court!
		
Click to expand...

at ours you offer 3 dates, one must be a weekend, if they don't come back and suggest any alternative by close to the closing date you either contact the M&H sec or turn up at 4pm on the tee, no show, games yours.

as many other treads in the past have highlighted, i'm not sure why some people enter these comps when it appears they have not intention of ever playing


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			at ours you offer 3 dates, one must be a weekend, if they don't come back and suggest any alternative by close to the closing date you either contact the M&H sec or turn up at 4pm on the tee, no show, games yours.

as many other treads in the past have highlighted, i'm not sure why some people enter these comps when it appears they have not intention of ever playing

Click to expand...

I'm not aware of the rules on when and whether you can claim the match at our club. I know that my partner is on a two week holiday from the 19th, but this is what I'm trying to arrange it quickly to get it done before then. Most of my dates offered were weekends, I also offered to take a Friday afternoon off work to play it, and still got nothing back.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not aware of the rules on when and whether you can claim the match at our club. I know that my partner is on a two week holiday from the 19th, but this is what I'm trying to arrange it quickly to get it done before then. Most of my dates offered were weekends, I also offered to take a Friday afternoon off work to play it, and still got nothing back.
		
Click to expand...

i would email the M&H sec and get the comp rules and procedure for playing games, once you know what they are and you have offered dates and contacted its in your favour.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			road works with silly slow speed restrictions still in operation at night and the weekend when there is not a single worker on  site for the whole weekend
		
Click to expand...

Are the speed restrictions for workersâ€™ safety or because the lanes are currently sub-standard?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hire car for the week whilst mine has some minor body work from a learner knocking it.. bigger car yet canâ€™t fit the clubs in the boot without putting seats down..

Also no camera to reverse. I donâ€™t mind but the wife is not comfortable lol sheâ€™s not driven a car without one for 10 years so I suppose if you are used to something


----------



## Dando (Jul 2, 2019)

The guy on my train and his excessive use of the â€œwordâ€ â€œinnitâ€


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 2, 2019)

how some can't have a random irritation without being questioned about it, then  pond life liking it


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			The guy on my train and his excessive use of the â€œwordâ€ â€œinnitâ€
		
Click to expand...

Drives you nut dunnit


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Rest of the year he gets his way!
		
Click to expand...

Im saying nothing ðŸ¤


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 2, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			how some can't have a random irritation without being questioned about it, then  pond life liking it
		
Click to expand...

Who's pond life?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 2, 2019)

The codswallop spouted by the pundits at half time. "The USA attack in blocks of power"...do they even think about what they're warbling on about?!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 2, 2019)

BIM and Patrick
Please put your handbags away, 
Agree to disagree and move on

Thank you ðŸ‘


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 2, 2019)

What is it with teeth bleach? Scary white teeth on show in the pundit team.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 3, 2019)

The BBC deciding the England women's football is the lead story â€¦. on the news page.    Just because they've got the rights, it's rammed down our throats.  It's not the lead story.  It's not even the main sports story.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The BBC deciding the England women's football is the lead story â€¦. on the news page.    Just because they've got the rights, it's rammed down our throats.  It's not the lead story.  It's not even the main sports story.
		
Click to expand...

It's just the BBC shoving their equality thing in our faces thus have to be seen to be giving the men's and women's games equal coverage.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The BBC deciding the England women's football is the lead story â€¦. on the news page.    Just because they've got the rights, it's rammed down our throats.  It's not the lead story.  It's not even the main sports story.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s also the main story on the ITV

https://www.itv.com/news/sport/

And Sky

https://www.skysports.com/

And BT Sport

https://sport.bt.com/news-01364301174997

The Guardian 

https://www.theguardian.com/uk/sport

The Independent 

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport

So what should be the main sport headline ?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2019)

Yawn, roll on The British Open next week.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Yawn, roll on The British Open next week.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s The Open.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Itâ€™s The Open.


Click to expand...

US Open
British Open, seeeemples


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			US Open
British Open, seeeemples 

Click to expand...

So in that case, itâ€™s the American Masters they play at Augusta is it?
The Open was first, and therefore is â€œThe Openâ€. Every other open after that needs location.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2019)

Sunburned legs still hurting and now small blisters on the nee and shins. Walking around like I'm an Old Fart team member or have had a small accident


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 3, 2019)

It's The UK British Open presented by her majesty The Queen and the Dubai Duty Free Rory Foundation actually.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So in that case, itâ€™s the American Masters they play at Augusta is it?
The Open was first, and therefore is â€œThe Openâ€. Every other open after that needs location.


Click to expand...

The US Masters you crazy head ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 3, 2019)

The US Open, the British Open, the Masters, the US Masters.......... does it really matter? Everyone knows them by both names, and knows what people are talking about irrespective of whatever version used....


----------



## Slab (Jul 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Yawn, roll on The British Open next week.
		
Click to expand...




Bunkermagnet said:



			Itâ€™s The Open.


Click to expand...




Dan2501 said:



			It's The UK British Open presented by her majesty The Queen and the Dubai Duty Free Rory Foundation actually.
		
Click to expand...

Its actually the Scottish Open 




The Open is two weeks away


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2019)

Still majorly irritated nine months on from my act of gross stupidity that resulted in a fair bit of metal being inserted in my right leg... Can manage half swings with my shorter clubs but haven't regained sufficient strength/balance to swing fully yet... Not likely I'll be resuming playing any time soon... Working hard on my physio and have developed a real love/hate relationship with my wobble ball..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 3, 2019)

If you want to be pedantic it's actually the Open Championship.


----------



## Slab (Jul 3, 2019)

drive4show said:



			If you want to be pedantic it's actually the Open Championship.
		
Click to expand...

Or even, *T*he Open Championship


----------



## Dando (Jul 3, 2019)

Having seen my third physio this morning Iâ€™ve now been told that along with a ligament tear and trapped nerve in my left shoulder iâ€™ve also got a muscle injury.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 3, 2019)

Wedding Ring finger strain for three weeks now. (Stiff to bend and extremely painful lateral movement when accidently caught against something).

I've no idea how I caused the problem.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 3, 2019)

Slab said:



			Or even, *T*he Open Championship


Click to expand...

No, it's *t*he Open Championship


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2019)

Dando said:



			Having seen my third physio this morning Iâ€™ve now been told that along with a ligament tear and trapped nerve in my left shoulder iâ€™ve also got a muscle injury.
		
Click to expand...

thats a shame, you were hitting it well at the weekend


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2019)

30 minutes on the phone to TFL to sort out a total of Â£9.10 in fare refunds. (Most of that was 'press 4, press star' etc and being on hold for ages to be fair, the feller I finally got through to was very helpful!)


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2019)

Music on my new phone playing via USB in my car last week but not this week


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Music on my new phone playing via USB in my car last week but not this week 

Click to expand...

Radio 2  or Smooth radio will suit you fine


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Radio 2  or Smooth radio will suit you fine

Click to expand...


Just tried again to no avail however I tried bluetooth and I'm now getting full control over music via my car console which I wasn't getting last week.
Weird but I don't care and I don't have to listen to R2 now


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 3, 2019)

Cricket commentators and the e-mails printed on the BBC sport website.  Whenever an England player scores well - great shot, aggressive play, just what we needed etc.   When they get out playing the same way -   "stupid shot, idiot" etc.      At least that prize nob Boycott has been kept well away from the World Cup.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 3, 2019)

Dando said:



			Having seen my third physio this morning Iâ€™ve now been told that along with a ligament tear and trapped nerve in my left shoulder iâ€™ve also got a muscle injury.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear mate. Donâ€™t rush back. This should give you plenty of time to work on your chipping ðŸ¤¯ðŸ¤£ðŸ‘


----------



## IanM (Jul 3, 2019)

Job Ads saying "Salary:competitve"  

Clearly fishing to see who applies..... usually means the description wants Â£50k skills/experience for and want to pay Â£25k for them!!


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 3, 2019)

Jarred neck in a fall on Sunday - no golf today...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			30 minutes on the phone to TFL to sort out a total of Â£9.10 in fare refunds. (Most of that was 'press 4, press star' etc and being on hold for ages to be fair, the feller I finally got through to was very helpful!)
		
Click to expand...

But you dont use a stopwatch, how are you so sure it was "exactly"30 minutes? Should we just assume approx 20?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But you dont use a stopwatch, how are you so sure it was "exactly"30 minutes? Should we just assume approx 20?
		
Click to expand...

People's mobile phones actually time their calls for them, I understand modern technology might be a stretch for you though.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			People's mobile phones actually time their calls for them, I understand modern technology might be a stretch for you though. 

Click to expand...

Should have just used an egg timer ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 3, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			I wouldn't have wasted 30mins of my life for something like that.
		
Click to expand...

At 50p a minute, assuming its an 0800 number, Â£15 to get Â£9 back... robbed both ways


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			I wouldn't have wasted 30mins of my life for something like that.
		
Click to expand...

It's not like you ever know it's going to take that long at the start..



Hobbit said:



			At 50p a minute, assuming its an 0800 number, Â£15 to get Â£9 back... robbed both ways
		
Click to expand...

I did think that but it's an 03 number which I think is free. I hope it's free..


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			I wouldn't have wasted 30mins of my life for something like that.
		
Click to expand...

And that is exactly what TfL are hoping to happen... Same for all the other shyster businesses that make it nigh on impossible to deal with customer services... Useless the lot of them...


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2019)

Giving away 18 shots in matchplay...


----------



## Dando (Jul 4, 2019)

British gas not turning up to fix my boiler yesterday


----------



## Slab (Jul 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			British gas not turning up to fix my boiler yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Kinda same for me. I sorted a guy to pop round & wash my car at the office yesterday... still waiting <irritated clock smiley>


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Slab said:



			Kinda same for me. I sorted a guy to pop round & wash my car at the office yesterday... still waiting <irritated* egg timer* smiley>
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you slab you misspelt clock ðŸ˜‚


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 4, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Cricket commentators and the e-mails printed on the BBC sport website.  Whenever an England player scores well - great shot, aggressive play, just what we needed etc.   When they get out playing the same way -   "stupid shot, idiot" etc.      At least that prize nob Boycott has been kept well away from the World Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Watching it is nerve wracking as you want them to charge the spinner and smack him for 6 BUT also nervous that it will backfire and they'll be out. That's the beauty of the 1 day game/2020 - risk and reward. So a great shot is also slightly reckless so can't slate them for that.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 4, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Jarred neck in a fall on Sunday - no golf today...
		
Click to expand...

Take more water with it. LOL


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 4, 2019)

Having to sit here at work doing nothing and not knowing if I will have to do anything at all as the clowns running everything are....well....clowns.


----------



## Piece (Jul 4, 2019)

Reintroducing swirl marks on my Dads classic car, a few months after correcting them.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 4, 2019)

Piece said:



			Reintroducing swirl marks on my Dads classic car, a few months after correcting them.
		
Click to expand...

?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2019)

Cinema prices... why are Cineworld and Odeon twice the price of Vue cinemas?? Don't they all do exactly the same thing?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Cinema prices... why are Cineworld and Odeon twice the price of Vue cinemas?? Don't they all do exactly the same thing?
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that. 
Went to Odeon to Watch captain marvel with the Mrs cost me Â£26. 

Went to Vue with the Mrs and kids on opening day so no promos available cost me Â£27 including goody bags for kids


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'm with you on that.
Went to Odeon to Watch captain marvel with the Mrs cost me Â£26.

Went to Vue with the Mrs and kids on opening day so no promos available cost me Â£27 including goody bags for kids
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if it's the same across the country, but at the ones in my area it literally is twice the price, that was no exaggeration. I wonder how the others keep going other than maybe having more prime locations? Vue is Â£13 for two tickets, the other two were Â£13 each. To sit in a chair in the dark and watch a big screen.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't if it's the same across the country, but at the ones in my area it literally is twice the price, that was no exaggeration. I wonder how the others keep going other than maybe having more prime locations? Vue is Â£13 for two tickets, the other two were Â£13 each. To sit in a chair in the dark and watch a big screen.
		
Click to expand...

Vue here a pair of adult tickets set me back Â£9.98 including booking and choice of seats so that's Â£4.99 each. 

Odeon is Â£13 each so it's nearly 3x the price of Vue. 
Family ticket for us at Odeon recently was Â£75, that includes kid popcorn. 

Same deal at Vue Â£25...  Its outrageous


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Vue here a pair of adult tickets set me back Â£9.98 including booking and choice of seats so that's Â£4.99 each.

Odeon is Â£13 each so it's nearly 3x the price of Vue.
Family ticket for us at Odeon recently was Â£75, that includes kid popcorn.

Same deal at Vue Â£25...  Its outrageous
		
Click to expand...

Madness. We don't go to the cinema often, but I wouldn't go anywhere other than a Vue now. The difference is staggering considering it's the same product.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Vue here a pair of adult tickets set me back Â£9.98 including booking and choice of seats so that's Â£4.99 each.

Odeon is Â£13 each so it's nearly 3x the price of Vue.
Family ticket for us at Odeon recently was Â£75, that includes kid popcorn.

Same deal at Vue Â£25...  Its outrageous
		
Click to expand...

Only Â£3.50 at my local and Â£4.50 sat and sunðŸ¤«


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Only Â£3.50 at my local and Â£4.50 sat and sunðŸ¤«
		
Click to expand...

Damn you u need to move ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Only Â£3.50 at my local and Â£4.50 sat and sunðŸ¤«
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but they're still showing Gone with the Wind and Seven brides for seven Brothers....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Madness. We don't go to the cinema often, but I wouldn't go anywhere other than a Vue now. The difference is staggering considering it's the same product.
		
Click to expand...

The Vue near to me is Â£4.99 7 days a week now, you can use your Meerkat code on Tuesdays nd Wednesdays as well so it becomes Â£2.50 per person in effect if two of you go.

It will be interesting to see how this works for them. By reducing their prices we now go to the cinema far more than we used to. We will take a punt on a Â£5 film whereas Â£20 for 2 made us think carefully about what to see. All 4 of us go, yikes. I'm sure Vue's take from us is up so by reducing prices they have increased sales. Whether this works with other people will be the key. If not it will go back to Â£10 per person and my trips to the cinema will drop again.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 4, 2019)

Odeon have huge big seats that tilt without restricting the person behind. Not sure if this warrants the massive hike in price....


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2019)

My random irritation is that it costs me nothing to go to the cinema and I don't go anywhere near enough...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 4, 2019)

I had no idea Vue had regional pricing, Vue is the only cinema in newbury, its about 13 quid a ticket. I have a discount via my bank, so its 6.50, so doesnt bother me, but thats mental!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Vue near to me is Â£4.99 7 days a week now, you can use your Meerkat code on Tuesdays nd Wednesdays as well so it becomes Â£2.50 per person in effect if two of you go.

It will be interesting to see how this works for them. By reducing their prices we now go to the cinema far more than we used to. We will take a punt on a Â£5 film whereas Â£20 for 2 made us think carefully about what to see. All 4 of us go, yikes. I'm sure Vue's take from us is up so by reducing prices they have increased sales. Whether this works with other people will be the key. If not it will go back to Â£10 per person and my trips to the cinema will drop again.
		
Click to expand...

Same here LT, love a new release of a film but often decided to wait due to cinema pricing. Especially when it was a kids film as it was near on a day's wage time you factored in food and parking etc. Now with Vue we can and do often go even if we're unsure of the film because it so affordable.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2019)

Rooter said:



			I had no idea Vue had regional pricing, Vue is the only cinema in newbury, its about 13 quid a ticket. I have a discount via my bank, so its 6.50, so doesnt bother me, but thats mental!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. So I guess the reason our Vue's are half the price of the other local cinemas is because they set it that way on purpose to price them out. If Vue is the only cinema they don't have to.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 4, 2019)

Piece said:



			Reintroducing swirl marks on my Dads classic car, a few months after correcting them.
		
Click to expand...

Did you just use a sponge and one bucket?...or god forbid an automatic car brillo....sorry wash?


----------



## Piece (Jul 4, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Did you just use a sponge and one bucket?...or god forbid an automatic car brillo....sorry wash?
		
Click to expand...

Nope! Iâ€™m an amateur detailer so know whatâ€™s what. Except that during a wash cycle one of my towels and/or wash mitt reintroduced them. Turns out paint is very soft and the paint protection I have wasnâ€™t good enough. Wonâ€™t take much from DA to correct, just have to do it again and protect properly.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 4, 2019)

Piece said:



			Nope! Iâ€™m an amateur detailer so know whatâ€™s what. Except that during a wash cycle one of my towels and/or wash mitt reintroduced them. Turns out paint is very soft and the paint protection I have wasnâ€™t good enough. Wonâ€™t take much from DA to correct, just have to do it again and protect properly.
		
Click to expand...

I find Swisswax cleaner wax  does an excellent job of taking them and other marks out


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Cinema prices... why are Cineworld and Odeon twice the price of Vue cinemas?? Don't they all do exactly the same thing?
		
Click to expand...

Wish we had a Cineworld nearer us

Â£17.90 a month for unlimited cinema? Yes please .. cheap night out!!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Interesting. So I guess the reason our Vue's are half the price of the other local cinemas is because they set it that way on purpose to price them out. If Vue is the only cinema they don't have to. 

Click to expand...

Exactly this. 

Missus was a cinema manager before becoming a regional auditor for em and the prices variations are crazy. 

Basic prices can vary from Â£5 to Â£20. Then you add prices for 3d, imax or premium movies (basically marvel/Disney).

Usually the more cinemas on a close location the better (for the public). Live somewhere remote and your buggered!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Wish we had a Cineworld nearer us

Â£17.90 a month for unlimited cinema? Yes please .. cheap night out!!!
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t know where youâ€™re based mate. But Odeon also do the same thing.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2019)

******* TFL AGAIN. EVERY time I need to get home quickly it's delays and cancellations. I swear to God they are doing it on purpose.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Donâ€™t know where youâ€™re based mate. But Odeon also do the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah no odean close either

3 vues and a premier cinema thatâ€™s Â£4 a ticket


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 4, 2019)

Waiting for an email that my new irons have been despatched. I know it won't happen before next Wednesday minimum, but every time my phone goes bing, I am hopeful, only to be dashed.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2019)

Was going to get nine holes in but since it took me two hours to get home I can't be arsed now.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 4, 2019)

People that post on social media they've found the one, the love of their lives whilst posting their 6th different relationship of the year. Feel like saying ok Janice jump off the slut bus and maybe keep it under wraps until you make it past at least the 3 day mark with one of the poor victims..


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			People that post on social media they've found the one, the love of their lives whilst posting their 6th different relationship of the year. Feel like saying ok Janice jump off the slut bus and maybe keep it under wraps until you make it past at least the 3 day mark with one of the poor victims..
		
Click to expand...

Following on from this, all lovey dovey one day and then nothing. Don't leave us hanging now. Who cheated on who?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 4, 2019)

Seeing young people in hot weather wearing t-shirts, shorts, flip flops and wooly hats


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 4, 2019)

Knuckles after every point in the doubles at Wimbledon. Even if the point is lost.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 4, 2019)

The frequency of need for shaving/beard trimming in general. But also the rate of growth of ear, nose and eye brow hair. I've only just turned 40. Wish the hair on my head grew as fast!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 4, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			The frequency of need for shaving/beard trimming in general. But also the rate of growth of ear, nose and eye brow hair. I've only just turned 40. Wish the hair on my head grew as fast!
		
Click to expand...

Most of us wish it grew at all.


----------



## Dando (Jul 4, 2019)

Golf!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			Golf!
		
Click to expand...

Golf is not a random irritation. It is way beyond irritating.


----------



## Slime (Jul 4, 2019)

Piece said:



			Nope! Iâ€™m an amateur detailer so know whatâ€™s what. Except that during a wash cycle one of my towels and/or wash mitt reintroduced them. Turns out paint is very soft and the paint protection I have wasnâ€™t good enough. Wonâ€™t take much from DA to correct, just have to do it again and protect properly.
		
Click to expand...

Just curious, but what car is it?
Oh, do you have a DA? I have a DAS-6 Pro you could borrow if needed.


----------



## Slime (Jul 4, 2019)

Me, with a golf club in my hands!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 4, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			The frequency of need for shaving/beard trimming in general. But also the rate of growth of ear, nose and eye brow hair. I've only just turned 40. Wish the hair on my head grew as fast!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the joys of being over 40, when your eyebrows tell you it's time to go to the barbers rather than the hair on your head.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 5, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Ah, the joys of being over 40, when your eyebrows tell you it's time to go to the barbers rather than the hair on your head.
		
Click to expand...

Just wait until you hit 50 !!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2019)

Carriers not delivering your goods and then hiding instead of fronting up about it


----------



## bobmac (Jul 5, 2019)

Argos
If you buy something for over Â£100, you get a Â£10 voucher.
If you then try and buy something that costs Â£7.99, the voucher is only worth Â£7.98
You have to spend more than Â£10 to get the full voucher worth.
I should have known better as it's clearly stated in number 26 of the T's and C's


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 5, 2019)

getting stuck for an hour trying to get out of the big Tesco in Inverness, gridlock.... for absolutely no reason


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2019)

The way my music volume keeps fading out and back up when I'm on this forum on my phone.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The way my music volume keeps fading out and back up when I'm on this forum on my phone. 

Click to expand...

Was it fading out exactly on 3 minutes? If so that's your answer for when you next out chopping it round Haste Hill............!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 5, 2019)

Repair company told me at lunch time my car would be back with me today

Called them at 4 for update as hadnâ€™t heard

Monday now because didnâ€™t get it washed in time for the driver to take it before they finish

Not end of world but would have preferred it back for the weekend. Get the hire car out the way


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 5, 2019)

BBC Wimbledon coverage and the constant swapping of channels part way through a match. Just stick with the court you're on!


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2019)

Paul Pogba .............................................. go, just go!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 5, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			BBC Wimbledon coverage and the constant swapping of channels part way through a match. Just stick with the court you're on!
		
Click to expand...

Has the  Murray/Williams doubles match been put back till tomorrow ?. they're showing repeats of the earlier match on that court.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 5, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Has the  Murray/Williams doubles match been put back till tomorrow ?. they're showing repeats of the earlier match on that court.

Click to expand...

Yes. Williams on first in singles so think they called it when the previous match was a long one. So it's later tomorrow and he has men's doubles too.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 5, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Yes. Williams on first in singles so think they called it when the previous match was a long one. So it's later tomorrow and he has men's doubles too.
		
Click to expand...

FFS that'll be tough on Murray's hip


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Repair company told me at lunch time my car would be back with me today

Called them at 4 for update as hadnâ€™t heard

Monday now because didnâ€™t get it washed in time for the driver to take it before they finish

Not end of world but would have preferred it back for the weekend. Get the hire car out the way
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the hire car. When my Merc C43 had to go in for sunroof issue they didn't have another C43 to give me (AMG perk is like for like on loaners) so got a C63 estate for a week, really didn't want to hand that baby back!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 5, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Depends on the hire car. When my Merc C43 had to go in for sunroof issue they didn't have another C43 to give me (AMG perk is like for like on loaners) so got a C63 estate for a week, really didn't want to hand that baby back!
		
Click to expand...

Very true

We have a Honda hrv as the main car.. with a civic as my car when the wifeâ€™s not at work

Both fantastic for golf

They gave us a Vauxhall grandlander x 1.2 turbo petrol which actually goes pretty quick for its size however itâ€™s mpg is pathetic (35) and the boot doesnâ€™t fit the golf clubs without removing the driver which annoys me lol

That and the Mrs prefers driving the hrv


----------



## NearHull (Jul 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Very true

We have a Honda hrv as the main car.. with a civic as my car when the wifeâ€™s not at work

Both fantastic for golf

They gave us a Vauxhall grandlander x 1.2 turbo petrol which actually goes pretty quick for its size however itâ€™s mpg is pathetic (35) and the boot doesnâ€™t fit the golf clubs without removing the driver which annoys me lol

That and the Mrs prefers driving the hrv
		
Click to expand...

.....when you say â€œwithout removing the driverâ€..........  made me laugh anyway


----------



## Wolf (Jul 6, 2019)

All the numpties on the news this morning moaning that Harry & Meghan are having a private christening ceremony and that they're not releasing names of guests or godparents to the public.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2019)

On behalf of my wife. She is at Wimbledon today, court 1. Centre court has Federer followed by Nadal. She has Serena Williams, brute force loads of errors all round, Joanna Konta, less force even more mistakes, Dan Evan's, British player who isn't that good. The first 2 could be over in an hour apiece. 

She will still enjoy the day, it's an event, but she has been short changed with the running order.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Very true

We have a Honda hrv as the main car.. with a civic as my car when the wifeâ€™s not at work

Both fantastic for golf

They gave us a Vauxhall grandlander x 1.2 turbo petrol which actually goes pretty quick for its size however itâ€™s mpg is pathetic (35) and the boot doesnâ€™t fit the golf clubs without removing the driver which annoys me lol

That and the Mrs prefers driving the hrv
		
Click to expand...

Just goes to show, small engines in big bodies don't work that well. Manufacturers don't seem to get it though.
Currently have a 335d Touring which is 
a 3 litre twin turbo and I am getting 44mpg in that. 

PS the C63 was giving me 19mpg ðŸ˜‚. But it was awesome.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 6, 2019)

NearHull said:



			.....when you say â€œwithout removing the driverâ€..........  made me laugh anyway
		
Click to expand...

Lol should be me speci


GreiginFife said:



			Just goes to show, small engines in big bodies don't work that well. Manufacturers don't seem to get it though.
Currently have a 335d Touring which is
a 3 litre twin turbo and I am getting 44mpg in that.

PS the C63 was giving me 19mpg ðŸ˜‚. But it was awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s why the best hybrid cars use 1.8 petrols with an electric motor to top it up.. my old auris always got 55 average mpg but in the summer 60-65 was possible


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On behalf of my wife. She is at Wimbledon today, court 1. Centre court has Federer followed by Nadal. She has Serena Williams, brute force loads of errors all round, Joanna Konta, less force even more mistakes, Dan Evan's, British player who isn't that good. The first 2 could be over in an hour apiece.

She will still enjoy the day, it's an event, but she has been short changed with the running order.
		
Click to expand...

Arguably the greatest tennis layer ever followed by two British no 1's.....

Could argue she's got the better draw. Or at least that'll be their pr spin lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Arguably the greatest tennis layer ever followed by two British no 1's.....

Could argue she's got the better draw. Or at least that'll be their pr spin lol
		
Click to expand...

She has seen Williams and Konta before. Her opinion of both is not high, Konta in particular. I can promise you, she doesn't think she has the better draw no matter what the spinmeisters try to say.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She has seen Williams and Konta before. Her opinion of both is not high, Konta in particular. I can promise you, she doesn't think she has the better draw no matter what the spinmeisters try to say.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I fully agree sheâ€™s not got the better half, just that they may claim it. Is there a massive price difference in tickets. If I was paying for centre court, Iâ€™d exited the names that theyâ€™ve got today Tbf.


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



*Arguably the greatest tennis player ever* followed by two British no 1's.....

Could argue she's got the better draw. Or at least that'll be their pr spin lol
		
Click to expand...

Erm, no ............................ but that's just my opinion.
I hope she has a great day and I actually prefer her line-up to the centre court line-up.
Federer is too good and Nadal is just too irritating, I'd just walk straight past his court even if it was free to view!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			Erm, no ............................ but that's just my opinion.
I hope she has a great day and I actually prefer her line-up to the centre court line-up.
Federer is too good and Nadal is just too irritating, I'd just walk straight past his court even if it was free to view!
		
Click to expand...

Sheâ€™s not my choice either slime. But the BBC and Wimbledon could make that case. 

Slightly off track, but whoâ€™s your pick Slime?
For me itâ€™s Federer as I feel his game would be good enough in any era.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh I fully agree sheâ€™s not got the better half, just that they may claim it. Is there a massive price difference in tickets. If I was paying for centre court, Iâ€™d exited the names that theyâ€™ve got today Tbf.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know the price difference. She got her tickets in the ballot so she didn't have a choice, it was those or nothing. Centre is usually more, she has been there previously, but I don't ask how much. I keep quiet about the cost of golf clubs, she has Wimbledon ðŸ¤«ðŸ¤£. I don't think it is mad though to be fair.

She has seen all of the big ones and she is not too fussed about Nadal out of the big 3. Too many tics, too OCD. Federer she'd walk over hot coals for, he is just so graceful gets on with it, polite to the crowd.

She is happy to be there so will have a good day but having two women's matches when she doesn't rate them is a shame.


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Sheâ€™s not my choice either slime. But the BBC and Wimbledon could make that case.

Slightly off track, but whoâ€™s your pick Slime?
For me itâ€™s Federer as I feel his game would be good enough in any era.
		
Click to expand...

She'd be a good shout for best female player, obviously, but best ever is just ridiculous ..................... again, obviously.
It's difficult to compare new to old, but Federer would currently be my choice.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			She'd be a good shout for best female player, obviously, but best ever is just ridiculous ..................... again, obviously.
It's difficult to compare new to old, but Federer would currently be my choice.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes obviously she'd lose to lots of men in a match. But imo being the best or being the greatest is a different conversation. 

She's probably inspired more people to take up tennis than Fed.... 

Like I said though. I'd pick Federer even though I think Rafa is better.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm not a tennis fan so allow me some leeway. Do you think Williams is a better all round player than Navratilova or Graf? She looks two one dimensional,  all biff and little skill. Way too many errors, does she make glorious passes? She out biffs the other women, she obviously makes fewer errors but I don't see her and think wow. Saying that I admittedly don't watch tennis that much so maybe I am doing her a disservice.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 6, 2019)

Having a sore eye for a couple days and waking up this morning unable to open it. Conjunctivitis out of nowhere. 

Charity golf day tomorrow shall be fun

Oh well such is life


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not a tennis fan so allow me some leeway. Do you think Williams is a better all round player than Navratilova or Graf? She looks two one dimensional,  all biff and little skill. Way too many errors, does she make glorious passes? She out biffs the other women, she obviously makes fewer errors but I don't see her and think wow. Saying that I admittedly don't watch tennis that much so maybe I am doing her a disservice.
		
Click to expand...

I think she has more guile than her sister but usually can simply overpower her opponents. I recall her stuggling during the early stages of her career against those with skill. 

For me she would dominate any era due to her power, where as in the men's game imo only really Federer has shown he can compete against multiple styles. 

I do think she's had little competition though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2019)

Graf for me is a greater player than Williams , or should I say a more skillfull player , more ability 

Williams was a lot about her power 

As for the best ever - Itâ€™s very close call between Nadal and Federer I guess but surely Djokovic must be in that conversation and I would have him just above Nadal


----------



## chrisd (Jul 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Graf for me is a greater player than Williams , or should I say a more skillfull player , more ability

Williams was a lot about her power

As for the best ever - Itâ€™s very close call between Nadal and Federer I guess but surely Djokovic must be in that conversation and I would have him just above Nadal
		
Click to expand...

Sampras and McEnroe ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Sampras and McEnroe ?
		
Click to expand...

I grew up watching Sampras. For me he warrants a spot, but think overall his style would struggle in this era. Returning has become so much more key than serve and volley. 

Re McEnroe, I think when past greats are discussed in the future, It's hard to make a case for someone with only a third of the amount of major titles as the guy on top.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

Just prior the Stephens and Kontas match they announce Andy Murray has won his first set.... 

Didnt think he'd entered the singles this year?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Sampras and McEnroe ?
		
Click to expand...

Sampras will prob go down as the best serve and volley player but he relied so much on that heavy serve , for me Agassi was a better all round player than Sampras. McEnroe wasnâ€™t superb no doubt


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 6, 2019)

Federer & Williams must be the best as theyâ€™ve won the most grand slamsðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 6, 2019)

The Tour de France.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sampras will prob go down as the best serve and volley player but he relied so much on that heavy serve , for me Agassi was a better all round player than Sampras. McEnroe wasnâ€™t superb no doubt
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, it's the same in any sport you cant compare players of the past to current.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Sampras and McEnroe ?
		
Click to expand...

Borg?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 6, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Borg?
		
Click to expand...

Never saw him live but a top player in his time

I'll give you Borg and raise you Rod Laver !


----------



## Wolf (Jul 6, 2019)

It could be argued that of Nadal equals Federer overall slam number which is still possible then he'd be the better player of their generation due to a far superior head to head ratio.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Never saw him live but a top player in his time

I'll give you Borg and raise you Rod Laver !
		
Click to expand...

John Newcombe...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

Wolf said:



			It could be argued that of Nadal equals Federer overall slam number which is still possible then he'd be the better player of their generation due to a far superior head to head ratio.
		
Click to expand...

I think even if he doesn't equal it that could be said. Between themselves Rafa is the better player. I just feel rafas game is far better suited to this era than any other.... 

Plus everyone loves Fed....


----------



## Wolf (Jul 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think even if he doesn't equal it that could be said. Between themselves Rafa is the better player. I just feel rafas game is far better suited to this era than any other....

Plus everyone loves Fed....
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, I actually really enjoy how Rafa plays, his athleticism and determination. He has his quirks but I'm a real fan. 

Also enjoy watching Federer play but for different reasons. Easily could fit into any period of play with his style.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think she has more guile than her sister but usually can simply overpower her opponents. I recall her stuggling during the early stages of her career against those with skill.

For me she would dominate any era due to her power, where as in the men's game imo only really Federer has shown he can compete against multiple styles.

I do think she's had little competition though.
		
Click to expand...

I would argue Margaret Court would be more than able to hold her own against any player from the modern era... 24 singles grand slam titles says it all...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I would argue Margaret Court would be more than able to hold her own against any player from the modern era... 24 singles grand slam titles says it all...
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t really comment on her too much as way before my time. Iâ€™d question your assertion â€œsheâ€™d be more than able toâ€ simply because of 24 majors. Of course there are probably lots of reasons why she could. But your line would suggest  that if Serena gets to 25 then all of a sudden Margaret is out of the question?

After a little google it lists her one handed backhand as a strength. Imo I think any player in the womenâ€™s game attempting 1 handed backhands against the power of Williams is going to be up against it...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Canâ€™t really comment on her too much as way before my time. Iâ€™d question your assertion â€œsheâ€™d be more than able toâ€ simply because of 24 majors. Of course there are probably lots of reasons why she could. But your line would suggest  that if Serena gets to 25 then all of a sudden Margaret is out of the question?

After a little google it lists her one handed backhand as a strength. Imo I think any player in the womenâ€™s game attempting 1 handed backhands against the power of Williams is going to be up against it...
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, for me, I am plenty old enough to have seen MC play... My assertion, in these circumstances, is put modern kit, physical conditioning and coaching at the disposal of older era players that had the talent of Court/Laver they'd be more than capable of holding their own...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Sadly, for me, I am plenty old enough to have seen MC play... My assertion, in these circumstances, is put modern kit, physical conditioning and coaching at the disposal of older era players that had the talent of Court/Laver they'd be more than capable of holding their own...
		
Click to expand...

That may well be true. I can only comment on sports Iâ€™ve witnessed. Football for example shows that the footballers of today are far more devoted to fitness now than they were in the past. Thatâ€™s not because of tech. 

On a talent level Iâ€™m not denying that the players youâ€™ve mentioned, and many others may have had as much natural talent. But we can only compare how good they actually were, not how good we think they may have been.....


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On behalf of my wife. She is at Wimbledon today, court 1. Centre court has Federer followed by Nadal. She has Serena Williams, brute force loads of errors all round, Joanna Konta, less force even more mistakes, Dan Evan's, British player who isn't that good. The first 2 could be over in an hour apiece.

She will still enjoy the day, it's an event, but she has been short changed with the running order.
		
Click to expand...

First world problem eh?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Just goes to show, small engines in big bodies don't work that well. Manufacturers don't seem to get it though.
Currently have a 335d Touring which is
a 3 litre twin turbo and I am getting 44mpg in that.

PS the C63 was giving me 19mpg ðŸ˜‚. But it was awesome.
		
Click to expand...

You are lucky to have some decent roads to bang it down. I get 25 out of my CLS63AMGS as it rarely gets going properly. North London, not the ideal arena for a beast.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			That may well be true. I can only comment on sports Iâ€™ve witnessed. Football for example shows that the footballers of today are far more devoted to fitness now than they were in the past. Thatâ€™s not because of tech.

On a talent level Iâ€™m not denying that the players youâ€™ve mentioned, and many others may have had as much natural talent. But we can only compare how good they actually were, not how good we think they may have been.....
		
Click to expand...

Sports science has moved on hugely in the last couple of decades and with the comparably high rewards now on offer... No surprise players, in the current era, use these techniques... Couldn't see, James Hunt for example, having a post race ice bath rather than a fag, beer or a shag...


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Golf. Absolutely despise the game right now


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2019)

Sousa's ridiculous sound track which often starts once the ball is crossing to Dan Evans's side of the net!
It should be stopped. It irritates the bits off me and, in my opinion, is tantamount to cheating.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The Tour de France.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Minority tv channel, doped up cheating b's, team orders, foreigners, lycra, cows, drone shots, itself in France.

Who knows?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 6, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Minority tv channel, doped up cheating b's, team orders, foreigners, lycra, cows, drone shots, itself in France.

Who knows?
		
Click to expand...

All perfectly good reasons as to why I also cant stand it


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Golf. Absolutely despise the game right now
		
Click to expand...

Keeping the handicap high for Sunningdale.. I like your style.... ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2019)

A dodgy Cilla Black. Tweaked it Thursday and foolishly went to the club to hit balls last night. No idea (feels like a pulled/tight muscle or sciatica) but at one point struggled to bend over and then stand straight again. Suffice pulled out of the medal today and not playing tomorrow. Society day on Friday looks touch and go and trying to just make sure all good for Sunningdale week


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 6, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			You are lucky to have some decent roads to bang it down. I get 25 out of my CLS63AMGS as it rarely gets going properly. North London, not the ideal arena for a beast.
		
Click to expand...

Loads of great roads round here. We have a stretch that's about 5 miles total, 3 of it reasonably straight with great forward visibility the other 2 you are coming downhill so while twisty you still have clear forward vision from the elevation. 
Got the 335 up to a good canter on that a few times. 

Currently looking at the new CLS53 for my next jallopy.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 6, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Golf. Absolutely despise the game right now
		
Click to expand...

I hear you. Lost the love for a while although have been playing ok, just more erratic than I'd like. Had a shocker for 14 holes Thursday and only played well when I stepped up and smacked it without a thought. Mind made up to have a break and see how I felt but had committed to playing with my brother today. Always nice to play with him so plodded around with a 9i and one ball, hitting shots when I fancied and quite enjoyed it. I've pulled out of all commitments for a few weeks and will carry a few clubs when/if I do play with no plans/expectations. Already looking forward to more time to cycle, swim and maybe try some tennis.


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A dodgy Cilla Black. Tweaked it Thursday and foolishly went to the club to hit balls last night. No idea (feels like a pulled/tight muscle or sciatica) but at one point struggled to bend over and then stand straight again. Suffice pulled out of the medal today and not playing tomorrow. Society day on Friday looks touch and go and trying to just make sure all good for Sunningdale week
		
Click to expand...

Good job you work in a hospital.


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2019)

The fact that all doubles tennis players suffer from halitosis.

Oh, and the constant bloody touching ............................ *WHY?*


----------



## chrisd (Jul 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			The fact that all doubles tennis players suffer from halitosis.

Oh, and the constant bloody touching ............................ *WHY?*

Click to expand...

I was just about to post exactly that ðŸ¤”


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			First world problem eh? 

Click to expand...

95% of the posts on this thread are in that category ðŸ˜. Guilty as charged.

You'll be pleased to know that the Evan's match has saved the day, apparently it's a good one. You will sleep better now ðŸ˜„


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 6, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

It made it very difficult to get a taxi so instead I walked through Brussels dragging my suitcase along in the sweltering heat. ðŸ”¥


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			It made it very difficult to get a taxi so instead I walked through Brussels dragging my suitcase along in the sweltering heat. ðŸ”¥
		
Click to expand...

Yup, that would do it.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 6, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yup, that would do it. 

Click to expand...

Probably did me some good but damn was I sweating when we got to our apartment!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 6, 2019)

The rail network - Underground and Overground - getting people out if London on a Saturday night - absolute ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©


----------



## PieMan (Jul 6, 2019)

Absolutely rammed London Northwestern train out of Euston. Left late and air con broken.

Sweat box


----------



## PieMan (Jul 7, 2019)

I've been very fortunate to have travelled to a number of the world's greatest cities, but IMHO London is the best of them all - it's brilliant; it has everything for everyone.

But its public transport system is easily the worst out of everywhere I've been. It's an absolute disgrace.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2019)

Generalisation.
We all do it, some more than others.
Because it's happened to me, it must happen to everyone.....
There are very few generalisations that are universally true.... generally....


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2019)

And before any one says " well what do you expect" I know I'm in the Lake District and there's hills and stuff but......

With all the talk about getting 5G going last month I think it would be a damn good idea to make sure everyone can get 3G first!!!
With no landline, in the event of an emergency I'm left with WhatsApping Fragger, who's on a boat somewhere in Wales and probably doesn't have much signal either. Usually a mobile will pick up any network for emergency calls but my phone always says "emergency calls only" in that situation.at the moment it's not say nowt!....can you email 999?
Or do I have to rely on you lot?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			And before any one says " well what do you expect" I know I'm in the Lake District and there's hills and stuff but......

With all the talk about getting 5G going last month I think it would be a damn good idea to make sure everyone can get 3G first!!!
With no landline, in the event of an emergency I'm left with WhatsApping Fragger, who's on a boat somewhere in Wales and probably doesn't have much signal either. Usually a mobile will pick up any network for emergency calls but my phone always says "emergency calls only" in that situation.at the moment it's not say nowt!....can you email 999?
Or do I have to rely on you lot?
		
Click to expand...

I assume you're able to WhatsApp and access this place you got WiFi. See if you can enable WiFi calling in your phone settings that way you can call any landlinr of mobile device regardless of cell service., that way any WiFi or cloud services will allow you to make calls. 

Not gonna help if you're out in the hills but until they get the balloons up they're discussing to increase coverage nothing will help with that.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I assume you're able to WhatsApp and access this place you got WiFi. See if you can enable WiFi calling in your phone settings that way you can call any landlinr of mobile device regardless of cell service., that way any WiFi or cloud services will allow you to make calls.

Not gonna help if you're out in the hills but until they get the balloons up they're discussing to increase coverage nothing will help with that.
		
Click to expand...

Phone says No....doesn't support WiFi calls
I'm in the wilderness....


----------



## Wolf (Jul 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Phone says No....doesn't support WiFi calls
I'm in the wilderness....

Click to expand...

Yep you're screwed time to update the phone to something more modern ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Phone says No....doesn't support WiFi calls
I'm in the wilderness....

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s coz youâ€™re on guff gaff .
EE support calls over WiFi 

Iâ€™m with EE

Be like Fragger ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2019)

Posting on behalf of Imurg who is in the wilderness .

He is about to get very hacked off when he finds out he has been trounced in the Fantasy League by Fragger.........again.

I can hear his wails from Wales ðŸ´ó §ó ¢ó ·ó ¬ó ³ó ¿ 

On the Llangollen Canal on a barge but with 3G ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thatâ€™s coz youâ€™re on guff gaff .
EE support calls over WiFi

Iâ€™m with EE

Be like Fragger ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Actually Smartnothing...I'm on EE too.
But my phone, being so ancient that's it's about to reach 15 months old doesn't support WiFi calls nor does the Mrs phone which is even younger....so, without sounding to grumpy or racked off....shove it!!
And the fantasy league is a stupid game but not quite so stupid as golf!
So there.
Yours 
Somewhere in the middle of nowhere


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Actually Smartnothing...I'm on EE too.
But my phone, being so ancient that's it's about to reach 15 months old doesn't support WiFi calls nor does the Mrs phone which is even younger....so, without sounding to grumpy or racked off....shove it!!
And the fantasy league is a stupid game but not quite so stupid as golf!
So there.
Yours
Somewhere in the middle of nowhere
		
Click to expand...

Hey Nowhere man
Have you enabled WiFi Calling in the settings? 

Just askin ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## bobmac (Jul 7, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hey Nowhere man
Have you enabled WiFi Calling in the settings?

Just askin ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

You better tell him where the settings are.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hey Nowhere man
Have you enabled WiFi Calling in the settings?

Just askin ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

So what part of " neither phones support WiFi calls" is written in a language other than your native tongue..?
Just askin'


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2019)

What phone you got?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 7, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What phone you got?
		
Click to expand...

What phone do you have?

Honestly


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2019)

bobmac said:



			What phone do you have?

Honestly  


Click to expand...

Ok Iâ€™ll rephrase that....

Cough......

Hey Bro, what phone are you gaming at the mo?.........
...............

What??ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok Iâ€™ll rephrase that....

Cough......

Hey Bro, what phone are you gaming at the mo?.........
...............

What??ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Moto G5+

I'll wait.....


----------



## IainP (Jul 7, 2019)

If only someone could invent some kind of personal messaging system...
ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜…ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2019)

Our buggies didn't turn up until the 4th fairway at The Vale yesterday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2019)

Missing another day of golf with my bad back. On plus side had a lovely pub lunch with HID. Struggled with simple things like putting shoes and socks on and getting no better. Words with friends in x-ray and physio tomorrow me thinks


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Missing another day of golf with my bad back. On plus side had a lovely pub lunch with HID. Struggled with simple things like putting shoes and socks on and getting no better. Words with friends in x-ray and physio tomorrow me thinks
		
Click to expand...

My back has been like that on and of for years,  need the wife's help sometimes getting my socks on, I'm waiting for my MRI scan results, Doctors appointment on July 22, when i'll find out what the actual problem is, and hopefully it's nothing too serious.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			My back has been like that on and of for years,  need the wife's help sometimes getting my socks on, I'm waiting for my MRI scan results, Doctors appointment on July 22, when i'll find out what the actual problem is, and hopefully it's nothing too serious.
		
Click to expand...

Keep putting it down to just strains and sciatica but worrying more and more it may be disc related especially as I played golf as a kid with huge leg drive and reverse C back as taught at the time. Think time has started catching me up


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Moto G5+

I'll wait.....
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s official, you have the crappiest phone since crappy phones became a thing.

Time for that upgrade matey boy ðŸ‘


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Moto G5+

I'll wait.....
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s official, you have the crappiest phone since crappy phones became a thing.

Time for that upgrade matey boy ðŸ‘


----------



## Rooter (Jul 8, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Itâ€™s official, you have the crappiest phone since crappy phones became a thing.

Time for that upgrade matey boy ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Itâ€™s official, you have the crappiest phone since crappy phones became a thing.

Time for that upgrade matey boy ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


Please tell me that your double post was made while using the forum on a mobile!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 8, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Please tell me that your double post was made while using the forum on a mobile!
		
Click to expand...

Either that or imurgs phone is so bad he had to repeat it twice to ensure it got through


----------



## Rooter (Jul 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Either that or imurgs phone is so bad he had to repeat it twice to ensure it got through
		
Click to expand...

LOL sounds like my dad! I have to phone him to tell him i have sent him an email!!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 8, 2019)

Rooter said:



			LOL sounds like my dad! I have to phone him to tell him i have sent him an email!!
		
Click to expand...

He sounds like my mum she will text me then ring me to say she's text me and to get back to her ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Jul 8, 2019)

despite the most energetic thing I did all weekend was get a beer from the fridge, I have somehow managed to pull my groin - not great when I have a corporate golf day tomorrow but at least we've got buggies.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2019)

ITV putting an â€œEntertainmentâ€ bulletin on in the middle of a film meaning that the film you were recording stopped halfway through and didnâ€™t record the second half


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ITV putting an â€œEntertainmentâ€ bulletin on in the middle of a film meaning that the film you were recording stopped halfway through and didnâ€™t record the second half
		
Click to expand...

That's the wife's pet hate, she records quite a few things, she uses the on screen TV guide, only to find she's missed the end of some programmes


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 8, 2019)

Rooter said:



			LOL sounds like my dad! I have to phone him to tell him i have sent him an email!!
		
Click to expand...

You are way too old to be LOL in ðŸ˜†


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 8, 2019)

He probably thinks LOL stands for "Light our lantern"


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2019)

Indeed you are right, on a narrow boat on the Llangollen Canal, barely a phone signal let alone 3 or 4 G, hence the unintentional double post

In a pub with WiFi now, so everything works, ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2019)

Something Mrs Hogan (more than I) is finding very irritating - the totally absurd outfits the male line judges at Wimbledon are wearing - just ridiculous - makes them look like tailors dummys straight out of the 1950s - flat cap and all.  What a ridiculously old fashioned, staid and stuffy image to present.


----------



## IainP (Jul 8, 2019)

Right turns onto fairly busy roads where it seems like some mischievous sole is choreographing the traffic in both directions so that the gaps never line up


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 8, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Something Mrs Hogan (more than I) is finding very irritating - the totally absurd outfits the male line judges at Wimbledon are wearing - just ridiculous - makes them look like tailors dummys straight out of the 1950s - flat cap and all.  What a ridiculously old fashioned, staid and stuffy image to present.
		
Click to expand...

Especially the ones with beer bellies!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 8, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Something Mrs Hogan (more than I) is finding very irritating - the totally absurd outfits the male line judges at Wimbledon are wearing - just ridiculous - makes them look like tailors dummys straight out of the 1950s - flat cap and all.  *What a ridiculously old fashioned, staid and stuffy image to present.*

Click to expand...

A golfer complaining about an organisation presenting an "old fashioned, staid and stuffy image"?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 8, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Something Mrs Hogan (more than I) is finding very irritating - the totally absurd outfits the male line judges at Wimbledon are wearing - just ridiculous - makes them look like tailors dummys straight out of the 1950s - flat cap and all.  What a ridiculously old fashioned, staid and stuffy image to present.
		
Click to expand...

They look so ridiculously stupid


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 8, 2019)

Missing out on Masters tickets.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 9, 2019)

The @rseholes watching some poor fella sat on the edge of the Tyne Bridge the other night wanting to jump off. Some of them with their phones out filming it.
It was like some sickening freak show, gawping at someone who was at his lowest point and broadcasting it over the internet.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			You are way too old to be LOL in ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

ROFL


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 9, 2019)

Age. I'm carrying so many muscle problems that when someone asks how I am, I just say "how long have you got?"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Age. I'm carrying so many muscle problems that when someone asks how I am, I just say "how long have you got?"
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. Aside from the back that's giving me real grief both knees hurt and the whole body seems to constantly ache


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Being roped into booking the nail appointments for my Mrs, daughter, MiL and bridesmaid for our wedding next month. How did I get lumbered with that I don't have a bloody clue what I'm asking for either.


----------



## Slab (Jul 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Being roped into booking the nail appointments for my Mrs, daughter, MiL and bridesmaid for our wedding next month. How did I get lumbered with that I don't have a bloody clue what I'm asking for either.
		
Click to expand...





You are welcome


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Slab said:



View attachment 27693


You are welcome 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚That would be so much more understandable than the options of gels, acrylics, infills colour shades and sparkles ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slab (Jul 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			ðŸ˜‚That would be so much more understandable than the *options of gels, acrylics, infills colour shades and sparkles* ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

You already know too much, step away now!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 9, 2019)

The growing number of motorists with no intention of giving way to pedestrians on zebra  crossings...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Being roped into booking the nail appointments for my Mrs, daughter, MiL and bridesmaid for our wedding next month. How did I get lumbered with that I don't have a bloody clue what I'm asking for either.
		
Click to expand...

You have had a shocker there, absolute shocker


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Slab said:



			You already know too much, step away now!
		
Click to expand...

I'm off now to watch UFC, drink beer and sit with my hands down my pants to make myself feel more manly and remove the emotional scars knowing of these nail procedures that have been caused...



Lord Tyrion said:



			You have had a shocker there, absolute shocker 

Click to expand...

It's probably my own fault because in the year planning & preparation that's gone on I've got away with literally just choosing the suits and nothing else no other input ðŸ˜‚ best start writing a speech to I guess as it's only 4 weeks away


----------



## Slab (Jul 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'm off now to watch UFC, drink beer and sit with my hands down my pants to make myself feel more manly and remove the emotional scars knowing of these nail procedures that have been caused...


It's probably my own fault because in the year planning & preparation that's gone on I've got away with literally just choosing the suits and nothing else no other input ðŸ˜‚ best start writing a speech to I guess as it's only 4 weeks away
		
Click to expand...


You have one chance to redeem yourself (& it doesn't involve watching half naked men running round a cage with your hand down your pants!)



Here you go:


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Slab said:



			You have one chance to redeem yourself (&* it doesn't involve watching half naked men running round a cage with your hand down your pants*!)



Here you go:

View attachment 27695

Click to expand...

There was me thinking that's what most over testosterone fueled men did ðŸ˜‚

You have pretty nails though Slab ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Slab (Jul 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			There was me thinking that's what most over testosterone fueled men did ðŸ˜‚

*You have pretty nails though Slab *ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

You should see my balls





p.s anyone know how I clear my image search history?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'm off now to watch UFC, drink beer and sit with my hands down my pants to make myself feel more manly and remove the emotional scars knowing of these nail procedures that have been caused...


It's probably my own fault because in the year planning & preparation that's gone on I've got away with literally just choosing the suits and nothing else no other input ðŸ˜‚ best start writing a speech to I guess as it's only 4 weeks away
		
Click to expand...

Schoolboy error, the trick is to volunteer early for the tasks you actually have some interest in. As well as the suits I did the table plan (found arranging everyone actually quite fun), and had a big input into what food we had. Since food is of vital importance.  I also got everyone's addresses together for the invites since that was a long but relatively simple task.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Schoolboy error, the trick is to volunteer early for the tasks you actually have some interest in. As well as the suits I did the table plan (found arranging everyone actually quite fun), and had a big input into what food we had. Since food is of vital importance.  I also got everyone's addresses together for the invites since that was a long but relatively simple task.
		
Click to expand...

I did the food tasting, but she decide to choose what she wants as I liked it all whereas she had a preference, so apparently that didn't count towards input ðŸ˜‚

I actually wrote out all the invites as I can do proper calligraphy and she thought that made them look fancier, I even wrote all the envelopes and posted them, again that didn't count towards input as apparently that's was easy to do even though she couldn't do it ðŸ˜‚

I even chose the honeymoon destination so that it could be something she enjoyed, that didn't count because its after the wedding ðŸ˜‚ so in reality the only input I've supposedly had was the suits ðŸ¤”


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I did the food tasting, but she decide to choose what she wants as I liked it all whereas she had a preference, so apparently that didn't count towards input ðŸ˜‚

I actually wrote out all the invites as I can do proper calligraphy and she thought that made them look fancier, I even wrote all the envelopes and posted them, again that didn't count towards input as apparently that's was easy to do even though she couldn't do it ðŸ˜‚

I even chose the honeymoon destination so that it could be something she enjoyed, that didn't count because its after the wedding ðŸ˜‚ so in reality the only input I've supposedly had was the suits ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah I wrote the invites and envelopes as well. That was loooong. She let me choose our first dance song which was something. The problem is as a male, for about 70% of the things it was literally impossible to form an opinion. Flowers? Blank. Bridesmaid colour scheme? Blank.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, yeah I wrote the invites and envelopes as well. That was loooong. She let me choose our first dance song which was something. *The problem is as a male, for about 70% of the things it was literally impossible to form an opinion. Flowers? Blank. Bridesmaid colour scheme? Blank.*

Click to expand...

Oh that is the exact issue I have. Flowers, Bridesmaids dresses, table dressing, hairstyles etc I haven't a clue normally so I've no chance of getting it right for the big day. I did get to choose my own ring though ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Oh that is the exact issue I have. Flowers, Bridesmaids dresses, table dressing, hairstyles etc I haven't a clue normally so I've no chance of getting it right for the big day. I did get to choose my own ring though ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


Donâ€™t pay for any of that stuff. Keep it cheap and use the money for a better honeymoon. Thatâ€™s my plan!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Donâ€™t pay for any of that stuff. Keep it cheap and use the money for a better honeymoon. Thatâ€™s my plan!
		
Click to expand...

Can't use that excuse mate her dad's paying for the whole thing.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Can't use that excuse mate her dad's paying for the whole thing.
		
Click to expand...

Ah. Some clever accounting needed in that. Maybe the wedding money could just be resting in your account...?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Ah. Some clever accounting needed in that. Maybe the wedding money could just be resting in your account...?
		
Click to expand...

That would be an ecumenical matter.


----------



## Slab (Jul 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That would be an ecumenical matter.
		
Click to expand...

Gurls!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Keep putting it down to just strains and sciatica but worrying more and more it may be disc related especially as I played golf as a kid with huge leg drive and reverse C back as taught at the time. Think time has started catching me up
		
Click to expand...

Well i finally got a call from my doctors practice, my MRI shows i have Osteoarthritis of the spine touching on the nerves .
At least i now know exactly what's up ,but still need to wait another 2 weeks for my appointment and what treatment is available.


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2019)

My inability to watch doubles matches without shouting at the telly;

*STOP TOUCHING EACH OTHER!!!*


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2019)

Johanna Konta.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 9, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Johanna Konta.
		
Click to expand...

The buttwipe of a journalist and his dozy line of questioning post match...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			My inability to watch doubles matches without shouting at the telly;

*STOP TOUCHING EACH OTHER!!!*

Click to expand...

Yes. Indeedy. Some pairing earlier today, she got aced, they went and touched knuckles. Yep, well done, you were really unlucky, well played. No. You didn't even twitch as the ball went past.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 10, 2019)

We have a work experience girl in this week, I am doing it as a favour to an ex-employer. She has to do it for school, she had nothing else set up. She 'is a bright girl' apparently. Reality is different. I know she doesn't want to be here but she is surly, has no common sense, no drive and is not capable of the most basic of tasks. It's hard work


----------



## Slab (Jul 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have a work experience girl in this week, I am doing it as a favour to an ex-employer. She has to do it for school, she had nothing else set up. She 'is a bright girl' apparently. Reality is different. I know she doesn't want to be here but she is surly, has no common sense, no drive and is not capable of the most basic of tasks. It's hard work 

Click to expand...

Maybe your guidance needs to be clearer, try; Here's a bucket & sponge, fill it with water and go wash my car, please


----------



## Slab (Jul 10, 2019)

Getting a puncture on the car


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 10, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			The buttwipe of a journalist and his dozy line of questioning post match...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I disagree..
She is a professional tennis player, he is a professional journalist and I dont think any one who watched the  match could feel she had played very poorly after a very promising tournament up until this time..


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 10, 2019)

dewsweeper said:



			Sorry but I disagree..
She is a professional tennis player, he is a professional journalist and I dont think any one who watched the  match could feel she had played very poorly after a very promising tournament up until this time..
		
Click to expand...

There's there thing I feel sportspeople don't owe us (the public) an explanation... Politicians absolutely but not, for me, sportsfolk...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2019)

Participation medals. Just seen some young lad be told to stop and wait for 40 seconds on a 800m race so they could all cross the line together at my daughters sports day. Pathetic.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Participation medals. Just seen some young lad be told to stop and wait for 40 seconds on a 800m race so they could all cross the line together at my daughters sports day. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Not just me that gets wound up with this then. My 7 year recently had her first gymnastics comp, she worked so hard on putting a little routine together bless her, she practised for hours at home in the garden, come competition day she went out and got herself a podium up against more experienced people. Come medal presentation time she's there beaming she gets her medal for good performance, low and behold everybody else also got one for taking part. Completely took the shine off her achievements as she could not understand why they got one when she and the other 2 podium finishers basically got the same reward for working harder and better performance .


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Not just me that gets wound up with this then. My 7 year recently had her first gymnastics comp, she worked so hard on putting a little routine together bless her, she practised for hours at home in the garden, come competition day she went out and got herself a podium up against more experienced people. Come medal presentation time she's there beaming she gets her medal for good performance, low and behold everybody else also got one for taking part. Completely took the shine off her achievements as she could not understand why they got one when she and the other 2 podium finishers basically got the same reward for working harder and better performance .
		
Click to expand...

I hate it mate. I've no problem with everyone getting rewarded for participation as long as the winners get theirs too. 

My old man was probably too extreme. I lost count of the 2nd place failures i had...I'd never berate mine for that, but I also think it's shocking not to praise the best either....


----------



## Wolf (Jul 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I hate it mate. I've no problem with everyone getting rewarded for participation as long as the winners get theirs too.

My old man was probably too extreme. I lost count of the 2nd place failures i had...I'd never berate mine for that, but I also think it's shocking not to praise the best either....
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, maybe give them a certificate to say well done you competed I said event. But let the winners then have their medals and moment of glory. 

My dad was and still is the same. Amount of times he told me "2nd place is first loser ðŸ˜‚" my favourite was a football cup game as an 11year old I remember going in for a crunching tackle with a much bigger kid. You heard the crunch and squeels of the other lad so loud, I got up with a slight limp and could here my dad shouting at me" you've got another leg so just get on with it and run it off" this was whilst the other poor kid went off to hospital and all the parents looked at my old man like some kind of psycho effectively telling his child to man up ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Completely agree, maybe give them a certificate to say well done you competed I said event. But let the winners then have their medals and moment of glory.

My dad was and still is the same. Amount of times he told me "*2nd place is first loser* ðŸ˜‚" my favourite was a football cup game as an 11year old I remember going in for a crunching tackle with a much bigger kid. You heard the crunch and squeels of the other lad so loud, I got up with a slight limp and could here my dad shouting at me" you've got another leg so just get on with it and run it off" this was whilst the other poor kid went off to hospital and all the parents looked at my old man like some kind of psycho effectively telling his child to man up ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That's my family motto too lol
Be it sports or academics. He likes to telly girls all about how I failed to get the last 1% in a maths test ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Participation medals. Just seen some young lad be told to stop and wait for 40 seconds on a 800m race so they could all cross the line together at my daughters sports day. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

What a load of crap. No wonder England/Britain never wins anything if this is what's taking place in our schools.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			That's my family motto too lol
Be it sports or academics. He likes to telly girls all about how I failed to get the last 1% in a maths test ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

You sure we're not related ðŸ˜‚
I remember coming home after my selection for the forces proud telling my dad how I'd passed all the fitness tests and how my 1.5mile time was 3rd fastest overall from a selection of 64 entrants and I'd beaten the required time by 2mins. His only comeback was "so what you're saying is you let 2 people beat you" ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You sure we're not related ðŸ˜‚
I remember coming home after my selection for the forces proud telling my dad how I'd passed all the fitness tests and how my 1.5mile time was 3rd fastest overall from a selection of 64 entrants and I'd beaten the required time by 2mins. Hisninky comeback was "so what you're saying is you let 2 people beat you" ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

One of my proudest moments was finally beating him at sport (tennis) for the first time at 18. I say I beat him. He smashed his racquet at 6-4 6-1 5-0 so claims he lost due to dq and I never beat him ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

That said, since he's taken up golf I've had plenty of revenge. Highlight being when he missed a 2 ft putt to half a match after he presumed it was a gimme.... ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What a load of crap. No wonder England/Britain never wins anything if this is what's taking place in our schools.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Please stop with these generic statements with no basis 

England/Britain win loads - just check the last couple of Olympics tables for example


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 10, 2019)

John Inverdale...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Please stop with these generic statements with no basis

England/Britain win loads - just check the last couple of Olympics tables for example
		
Click to expand...

And how many were in athletics? We only win medals in posh sports you need expensive equipment to win, like cycling, rowing, sailing, etc.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			And how many were in athletics? We only win medals in posh sports you need expensive equipment to win, like cycling, rowing, sailing, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Posh sports ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Gymnastics, swimming , Athletics- multi medal winners many more

We are very successful as a nation within multiple sports

Itâ€™s is not good that they have â€œparticipationâ€ medals in schools but itâ€™s a wild leap to suggest thatâ€™s why England/GB donâ€™t win when they clearly do win a lot ðŸ™„


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			And how many were in athletics? We only win medals in posh sports you need expensive equipment to win, like cycling, rowing, sailing, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Hey there you toff, don't you remember the gold medal in golf we won as well......that must make you a posh toff ass then, like the rest of us.
You spout some crap sometimes.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2019)

lol you guys never let me down.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			And how many were in athletics? We only win medals in posh sports you need expensive equipment to win, like cycling, rowing, sailing, etc.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair mate you've either had a mare with that statement or your line was well baited and you reeled in a couple of whoppers ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			To be fair mate you've either had a mare with that statement or your line was well baited and you reeled in a couple of whoppers ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I don't even watch the Olympics I think the whole thing is a waste of time.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't even watch the Olympics I think the whole thing is a waste of time. 

Click to expand...

But  you watch Spurs?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But  you watch Spurs?

Click to expand...

Last I checked Spurs don't compete in the Olympics.


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2019)

having a colleague ask for my opinion on who to use for a law firms negligence cover (which I have done for 15 years) only for him to completely ignore me and then stand behind me and ask another colleague her opinion - this girl has no idea what she's talking and a pot plant would've given better advice than her.
when it all goes tits up they better not ask me to help them out


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Last I checked Spurs don't compete.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2019)

Parts arrived for the bike and they don't fit, despite being given the part numbers by the manufacturer.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fixed that for you 

Click to expand...

Bugger - beat me to it!!!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Parts arrived for the bike and they don't fit, despite being given the part numbers by the manufacturer. 

Click to expand...

Blimey, how difficult is it to fit stabilisers, a basket and some handlebar ribbons?!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't even watch the Olympics I think the whole thing is a waste of time. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ you are the gift that keeps on giving 

Itâ€™s clear you made an arse of yourself with another generic statement just blurting out and fair play for trying to style it out 

Will await the next one ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Blimey, how difficult is it to fit stabilisers, a basket and some handlebar ribbons?!!! 

Click to expand...


To one of these?  Bloody difficult.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			To one of these?  Bloody difficult.







Click to expand...

Oh I see - it's like one of those model Airfix type kits then for motorbikes! Yes can be a bit tricky with that glue..............!!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 10, 2019)

bloody scaffolders ,they have blocked the satellite signal with their bloody iron work ,,im going to have to talk to the wife 
tonight seeing that i havent got any tv to watch.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			bloody scaffolders ,they have blocked the satellite signal with their bloody iron work ,,im going to have to talk to the wife
tonight seeing that i havent got any tv to watch.

Click to expand...

Good luck with that one ðŸ¤”


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 10, 2019)

thanks mate ,
the scaffold firm are going to get a bloody big rocket up the proverbial jacksie in the morning ,telling them they had better redesign their ironwork or i will take it down and sell it on ebay.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Please stop with these generic statements with no basis

England/Britain win loads - just check the last couple of Olympics tables for example
		
Click to expand...

But only if we're sitting down!.
However, methinks you are diverting from the real point he was making about the awful practices in schools where there mustn't be any losers. 
That's what should be stopped, no need to worry about generic statements too much.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 10, 2019)

I returned my lovely lease car prior to heading off on our travels - and as I haven't yet decided what to do to replace it I am driving my mum's little 56 plate Ford Fusion.  The audio unit in this does not have DAB radio (not surprising), but aaargh - the Aux input to connect my phone or other device is not installed.  To connect via Aux I have to either somehow get and guddle behind the unit, and/or take it out (and I don't have the Ford removal 'tools' for it), and have a jack cable hanging loose - or do some work cutting a hole in the central console and fit a Aux socket.  Just to compound things the FM reception is total twank!!  And I have no idea how to improve it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			But only if we're sitting down!.
However, methinks you are diverting from the real point he was making about the awful practices in schools where there mustn't be any losers.
That's what should be stopped, no need to worry about generic statements too much.
		
Click to expand...

Does it really matter at the end of the day , maybe itâ€™s something that is going to help get rid of the awful â€œcompetitiveâ€ parents that ruin it for the kids , maybe itâ€™s good to get them to just play the sport without winning or losing , far too many concentrate on the winning first and foremost and they donâ€™t get any enjoyment out of the sport. Itâ€™s not going to harm them or change their ability


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 10, 2019)

The Santander ads featuring the countries most popular Saturday night variety pair...and them going on about 'the Bank of Antandec'...oh how I laugh...

Someone, no doubt having a very well paid job in marketing, thought it a neat play on their names and the bank's.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			To one of these?  Bloody difficult.







Click to expand...

Two things though you appear to have overlooked.....
1....Its Italian
2....Ducatti's are always booked in for repairs

oh and 3, its Italian


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Two things though you appear to have overlooked.....
1....Its Italian
2....Ducatti's are always booked in for repairs

oh and 3, its Italian

Click to expand...

You've overlooked that they are now owned by Audi so they work properly, even the indicators.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2019)

I bet they still have a device in the engine that means if they don't break the speed limit at least once every 100 seconds then the engine conks out....


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Does it really matter at the end of the day , maybe itâ€™s something that is going to help get rid of the awful â€œcompetitiveâ€ parents that ruin it for the kids , maybe itâ€™s good to get them to just play the sport without winning or losing , far too many concentrate on the winning first and foremost and they donâ€™t get any enjoyment out of the sport. Itâ€™s not going to harm them or change their ability
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve no problem with the getting rid of pushy parents, or even the win at all costs attitude, but imo if they donâ€™t have competition then it will harm their motivation to be the best they can be. Not all of them of course, but even if just one gives up or coasts and doesnâ€™t reach their potential because of it. Thatâ€™s a bad thing imo. 

The scenario at the school today which I raised was pathetic. A young lad, clearly the best runner in the year was literally told before and during the race he had to stop 10 yards short of the finish line so they could all finish together. It doesnâ€™t happen in academic subjects. Success and failure is part of life. At 10/11 kids can learn that. 

In Kent they have tests at 10 years old to decide whoâ€™s going to grammar schools and whoâ€™s not good enough. If they can make that judgement call and celebrate those more intelligent then they can let the kids better at sports beat the others.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 10, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			thanks mate ,
the scaffold firm are going to get a bloody big rocket up the proverbial jacksie in the morning ,telling them they had better redesign their ironwork or i will take it down and sell it on ebay.
		
Click to expand...


Well mind how you go, as every scaffolder I have ever met seems to have a screw loose, coupled with the fact that they are lifting dead weights everyday and are normally built like brick out houses maybe just explain the lack of tv and hope they see your problem ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I bet they still have a device in the engine that means if they don't break the speed limit at least once every 100 seconds then the engine conks out....

Click to expand...

Utter rot; there's no device on the bike that does that, it's the rider's job


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 10, 2019)

This irritation is really for my tight fisted PP at Ratho GC seniors open today . 
He had 2 x 2s today but didn't enter the magic 2s comp   entry was only Â£2 prize 6 Provs, so he lost out on 12 prov1s. 
I entered but missed my 2 chances


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Does it really matter at the end of the day , maybe itâ€™s something that is going to help get rid of the awful â€œcompetitiveâ€ parents that ruin it for the kids , maybe itâ€™s good to get them to just play the sport without winning or losing , far too many concentrate on the winning first and foremost and they donâ€™t get any enjoyment out of the sport. Itâ€™s not going to harm them or change their ability
		
Click to expand...

It does harm them because children are being taught that just taking part wins a prize.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			And how many were in athletics? We only win medals in posh sports you need expensive equipment to win, like cycling, rowing, sailing, etc.
		
Click to expand...

What a bizarre post. We currently have the one of the best swimmers in the world - Adam Peaty who has held 3 World Records as well as an Olympic gold. At the 2016 Olympics Mo Farah won the 10,000m and 5,000m gold, Alistair Brownlee won the Triathalon, Max Whitlock picked up 2 Gymnastics golds, we won gold at the 3m Syncro Diving, Jade Jones won gold in Taekwondo, Nicola Adams in boxing, but yeah, we only won at the _posh sports_. 

Do agree RE: participation medals though, teaching kids that everyone gets a medal and there is no prize for being the best at something is unbelievably dumb. It's this whole culture of avoiding potentially upsetting or offending anyone that's causing it. People need to get a backbone and realise that their kids losing is actually going to teach them valuable life lessons instead of letting them group up entitled.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			It does harm them because children are being taught that just taking part wins a prize.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I'd rather they learned early on to play to win and win with humility but lose and do so with good grace (as my dad taught me). Life isn't fair and maybe I am old fashioned but while I am all for kids playing as much and as many sports as they can, giving medals so no-one is upset is simply wrong and in the OP's case would IMO have upset the kid who is clearly the best there and didn't get a chance to win a race his performance deserved to. I think these participation medals are endemic of the "snowflake" society we seem to be lumbering towards at a rate of knots. A few people could do well to learn a few life lessons


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 11, 2019)

Slab said:



			Maybe your guidance needs to be clearer, try; Here's a bucket & sponge, fill it with water and go wash my car, please
		
Click to expand...


Maybe your guidance needs to be clearer, try; Here's a bucket & sponge, fill it with water and go and clean the bogs over and over again.

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Slab (Jul 11, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Maybe your guidance needs to be clearer, try; Here's a bucket & sponge, fill it with water and go and clean the bogs over and over again.

Fixed that for you.

Click to expand...

In my defense, when I wrote that post my car was exceptionally dirty, while someone had already cleaned the toilets that day. Its really a timing issue


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 11, 2019)

Slab said:



			In my defense, when I wrote that post my car was exceptionally dirty, while someone had already cleaned the toilets that day. Its really a timing issue 

Click to expand...

Sure, but this little waster need to learn sharpish that life will not just give her everything on a plate.


----------



## user2010 (Jul 11, 2019)

"Sunglasses and *hey fever*" Really?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Does it really matter at the end of the day , maybe itâ€™s something that is going to help get rid of the awful â€œcompetitiveâ€ parents that ruin it for the kids , maybe itâ€™s good to get them to just play the sport without winning or losing , far too many concentrate on the winning first and foremost and they donâ€™t get any enjoyment out of the sport. Itâ€™s not going to harm them or change their ability
		
Click to expand...

It really is going to harm them. If kids are taught to win well, without being a bighead about it, and when they lose , to take it without shame or rancour, then it is going to help make a fair minded adult who may help others not as good as him/her.
Kids who get prizes for no effort can easily grow up feeling they are as entitled to the things in life they are not prepared to work for, resenting those who have made effort.
And if this "schools attitude"!makes its way into the adult world ( which it does to some extent ) then we are heading for trouble. "Don't tell people they have failed, it might upset them "type of nonsense

I used to tongue in cheek , and for a smile,give a scenario in the ( not too distant? ) future, where a surgeon is stood over you as you lay on the operating table, saying to his nurse. 
" I wasn't much good at learning this stuff, but they passed me because they said I tried very hard"
We are on a slippery slope unless this schools attitude changes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve no problem with the getting rid of pushy parents, or even the win at all costs attitude, but imo if they donâ€™t have competition then it will harm their motivation to be the best they can be. Not all of them of course, but even if just one gives up or coasts and doesnâ€™t reach their potential because of it. Thatâ€™s a bad thing imo.

The scenario at the school today which I raised was pathetic. A young lad, clearly the best runner in the year was literally told before and during the race he had to stop 10 yards short of the finish line so they could all finish together. It doesnâ€™t happen in academic subjects. Success and failure is part of life. At 10/11 kids can learn that.

In Kent they have tests at 10 years old to decide whoâ€™s going to grammar schools and whoâ€™s not good enough. If they can make that judgement call and celebrate those more intelligent then they can let the kids better at sports beat the others.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s finding the balance , sport participation was on the decline , people just didnâ€™t play it , it was too hard to go out in the weather etc , and there was far too much focus on people â€œwinningâ€ as opposed to kids just taking part. The culture needed to change especially in the early years until they hit true competitive sport to try and get as many kids just playing the game and trying to grab their attention to it. Itâ€™s not harming kids or the sport to trying ensure everyone feels like a winner just for taking part - its a shame this country is always about the winning and there is have been far too many issues of parents and indeed kids demeaning others because they didnâ€™t win.

Unless someone can provide so basis or facts to back up any theories of it â€œharmingâ€ kids or sport right now itâ€™s just opinions - you only have to look at the how well the nation is performing over the decade in many sports 

An example is some countries when they play football under the age of 10 there isnâ€™t any goals - itâ€™s not about winning itâ€™s just playing 

But there needs to be a balance and itâ€™s finding that after the age of 11 etc


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s finding the balance , sport participation was on the decline , people just didnâ€™t play it , it was too hard to go out in the weather etc , and there was far too much focus on people â€œwinningâ€ as opposed to kids just taking part. The culture needed to change especially in the early years until they hit true competitive sport to try and get as many kids just playing the game and trying to grab their attention to it. Itâ€™s not harming kids or the sport to trying ensure everyone feels like a winner just for taking part - its a shame this country is always about the winning and there is have been far too many issues of parents and indeed kids demeaning others because they didnâ€™t win.

Unless someone can provide so basis or facts to back up any theories of it â€œharmingâ€ kids or sport right now itâ€™s just opinions - you only have to look at the how well the nation is performing over the decade in many sports

An example is some countries when they play football under the age of 10 there isnâ€™t any goals - itâ€™s not about winning itâ€™s just playing

But there needs to be a balance and itâ€™s finding that after the age of 11 etc
		
Click to expand...

Nobody will be able to find stats yet as itâ€™s  only really been a trend in the last 5/10 years or so that Iâ€™m aware of, so we wonâ€™t know the effects. The current crop of stars didnâ€™t grow up in an era of participation medals. 

I think most countries are about winning at top level, if in fields they expect to do well.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2019)

Why 11..?
In the early years, by having an "everyone wins" policy you may well increase the number of kids playing sports.
When you suddenly introduce the competitive aspect to kids, effectively, groomed to believe that they get something for just turning up, these kids may wonder why, all of a sudden, they're not being rewarded unless they win. Some may drift away..
Surely a better way to do it is to have a winner's prize but also a much smaller token for those that took part but didn't win. Isn't that what we have in the Gold, Silver and Bronze medal system..?
What happens to these kids in 10 years when they go for a job and don't get it....
Kids need to learn that life doesn't hand them everything on a plate and if you want to be successful at something you have to put in the graft to achieve it because nobody's going to give it to you.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2019)

My lad was sporty when younger, a little bit now still, he is 19. He played a number of different sports and they tried all of this stuff. What was funny was that the schools, clubs etc tried all of this 'you are all winners' stuff but the kids all knew who had won, which team was better etc. They didn't buy into it, they talked amongst themselves about it. This was brought in to make the adults, who were rubbish at sport, feel better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Nobody will be able to find stats yet as itâ€™s  only really been a trend in the last 5/10 years or so that Iâ€™m aware of, so we wonâ€™t know the effects. The current crop of stars didnâ€™t grow up in an era of participation medals.

I think most countries are about winning at top level, if in fields they expect to do well.
		
Click to expand...

No but we know how much a good stat is needed to quantify an argument on here. 

The issue is actually wider. Schools aren't really engaging in sports and there are often a lack of facilities and resources to run teams in various sports so they don't bother. However, it goes further and a lot of governing bodies in football, cricket, rugby, athletics etc need to do more to get kids involved and engaged at a very early age. At that time the kids learn some life lessons about team work, team spirit, fair play and that sometimes you can try your best and not succeed. It doesn't have to be "a play nicely and everyone's a winner". If schools are going to pursue that route, I feel it's far more important that kids learn it elsewhere otherwise they'll come into adulthood and expect everything on a plate and complain when it isn't spoon fed and things don't go to plan


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			And how many were in athletics? We only win medals in posh sports you need expensive equipment to win, like cycling, rowing, sailing, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Don't diss the posh sports. For some kids today dressage is their only way out of the ghetto.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Nobody will be able to find stats yet as itâ€™s  only really been a trend in the last 5/10 years or so that Iâ€™m aware of, so we wonâ€™t know the effects. The current crop of stars didnâ€™t grow up in an era of participation medals.

I think most countries are about winning at top level, if in fields they expect to do well.
		
Click to expand...

As i said - itâ€™s about finding the balance and the right time to focus on competing to win , to find the winners you need to get the people to compete , people arenâ€™t being â€œrewardedâ€ for â€œno effortâ€ as been suggested , and the higher level of ability will win and will be rewarded in the future. Some will obviously go too far but there is also the responsibility for the parents to teach the kids the idea of participation, winning and losing with grace on all accounts. 

I live right by a sports field which is rammed on the weekend with junior football and itâ€™s horrifying the attitudes of the parents which are in turn being shown by the kids and itâ€™s going to do more damage imo than encouraging participation in the sport. 

A bigger danger to the sports is a â€œwin at all costsâ€ being drummed into young kids


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As i said - itâ€™s about finding the balance and the right time to focus on competing to win , to find the winners you need to get the people to compete , *people arenâ€™t being â€œrewardedâ€ for â€œno effortâ€ as been suggested *, and the higher level of ability will win and will be rewarded in the future. Some will obviously go too far but there is also the responsibility for the parents to teach the kids the idea of participation, winning and losing with grace on all accounts.

I live right by a sports field which is rammed on the weekend with junior football and itâ€™s horrifying the attitudes of the parents which are in turn being shown by the kids and itâ€™s going to do more damage imo than encouraging participation in the sport.

A bigger danger to the sports is a â€œwin at all costsâ€ being drummed into young kids
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but been as it was me that raised the subject on this occasion you are wrong. In my op which started the debate I literally watched kids walk around a track and still get the same medal a lad who busted his gut got. 

That may not be the norm, but itâ€™s what Iâ€™ve witnessed for 5 years of my girls being at their school, so it does happen. 

I fully agree that the parental role is required, but kids spend more time at school than with their parents these days, so I think itâ€™s somewhat optimistic to expect them to somehow only take the ideas on board from their parents.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No but we know how much a good stat is needed to quantify an argument on here.

The issue is actually wider. Schools aren't really engaging in sports and there are often a lack of facilities and resources to run teams in various sports so they don't bother. However, it goes further and a lot of governing bodies in football, cricket, rugby, athletics etc need to do more to get kids involved and engaged at a very early age. At that time the kids learn some life lessons about team work, team spirit, fair play and that sometimes you can try your best and not succeed. It doesn't have to be "a play nicely and everyone's a winner". If schools are going to pursue that route, I feel it's far more important that kids learn it elsewhere otherwise they'll come into adulthood and expect everything on a plate and complain when it isn't spoon fed and things don't go to plan
		
Click to expand...

Ah be we all know once those stats are posted there will then be the inevitable "you can make stats suit your argument so what's your point" comment ðŸ˜‚

I completely agree with your post though, there is a wider issue in schools when it comes to sports. When I was at school we had football, rugby, cricket, hockey, and netball teams. My kids schools barely have a football team.  We also used to have singles, doubles & mixed doubles tennis tournaments every year, my kids school doesn't as in the words of my oldest son "the teachers said its not fair when someone loses that they can no longer be in the tournament" 

I believe we should be encouraging a level of competition, its healthy & impacts on life situations in how we handle winning and defeat e.g job interviews, also shows how to try again in the face of adversity.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Sorry, but been as it was me that raised the subject on this occasion you are wrong. In my op which started the debate I literally watched kids walk around a track and still get the same medal a lad who busted his gut got.

That may not be the norm, but itâ€™s what Iâ€™ve witnessed for 5 years of my girls being at their school, so it does happen.

I fully agree that the parental role is required, but kids spend more time at school than with their parents these days, so I think itâ€™s somewhat optimistic to expect them to somehow only take the ideas on board from their parents.
		
Click to expand...

Again agreed. In my 7 year old case, there were 3 podium places of which she was one, but everyone else got the same medal so got rewarded for merely taking part and made no point in rewarding the kids who did well. 

To say its all the parents is naive as schools have a huge impact on kids interaction in sports, society and how they deal with things winning or losing. Yes the parents have a large responsibility to show how to be gracious in victory and courteous in defeat but its silly to say its their responsibility alone.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I live right by a sports field which is rammed on the weekend with junior football and itâ€™s horrifying the attitudes of the parents which are in turn being shown by the kids and itâ€™s going to do more damage imo than encouraging participation in the sport.
		
Click to expand...

Again that has more to do with the way the club and the local FA control the parents. If they are allowed to get away with poor behaviour they will. I know football teams locally where parents have been asked to leave the touchline if they get aggressive or abuse a player or official. It has nothing to do with all getting rewarded. 

If you play football (as you brought it up) then you don't expect every game to be a draw so there aren't any losers. Kids need to learn and parents need to teach kids that there's no shame in not winning as long as you've tried your best. Sadly a number of these parents are already on the expecting something for nothing ethos and again, purely imo, there is a downturn in standards set compared to even a decade ago


----------



## Slab (Jul 11, 2019)

I still wake up sweating some nights. Even after almost 50 years the image still haunts me. I see that little egg begin to wobble and although I try to stop it I realise Iâ€™ve over-corrected and as its falling from the spoon! My dreams of lifting aloft a certificate (with 100m dash tippexâ€™d out and Egg & Spoon written over) while clutching my winners mars bar, disappear in an instant and I am to be left with nought. This is a harsh harsh lesson (some might say too harsh for someone so young & with poor dexterity) I'm crushed (as was the egg after I stumbled trying to retrieve it and stood on it) 

Its not like my competitive swimming endeavours, here I received a medal & a certificate of participation with the distance I swam written on (800m as it happens although I quickly realise this can easily be changed to 1800m or even 8000m with the correct kind of pen. For many weeks after I stared at that medal each night (I didn't have the certificate anymore as it got a bit wet in the locker rooms when I put it on the seat to get changed) As I turned the little medal over and over in my hand daydreaming about future aquatic participation accomplishments I realise the little disc of a swimmer in the medals centre is plastic while the rest is some kind of metal (probably lead) and itâ€™s been stuck on with a tab of glue. After picking at it until it comes free I see underneath that the medal was originally intended for a runner! A runner I ask you. It was 7 long years before I enter the water again and the chlorine still tasted bitter!




Actually while much of the above is true I must admit the reason I wake up sweating some nights is because its freakin hot here and the Aircon needs switched on again


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2019)

That we have a generation of 20-somethings who don't know how to wire a plug (yes I know appliances etc come with moulded plugs attached - however...).  And if you don't know how to do even that, I am guessing that you are going to be unable or unwilling to take on almost any basic DIY challenge.

(doesn't irritate so much as give me a wee bit of concern for the poor dears...as they will have to pay 'a man' to do just about everything for them once mum and dad aren't able)


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 11, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That we have a generation of 20-somethings who don't know how to wire a plug (yes I know appliances etc come with moulded plugs attached - however...).  And if you don't know how to do even that, I am guessing that you are going to be unable or unwilling to take on almost any basic DIY challenge.

(doesn't irritate so much as give me a wee bit of concern for the poor dears...as they will have to pay 'a man' to do just about everything for them once mum and dad aren't able)
		
Click to expand...

I'd have to say that my two have both moved into new houses about 400 miles from where I live and both have done a lot of their own work.  My son in particular has done his kitchen including doing the tiling himself.  Something I never did.  I think with my kids the DIY skills have skipped a generation as my Dad was good at it but I do it only if necessary and to avoid paying someone else to do what I could do but don't get a great deal of joy out of.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 11, 2019)

Next.... We ordered 3 pairs of girls sandels for my youngest 3 to go with their bridesmaid dresses, all paid for including express delivery. Just signed for them opened them up and only 2 pairs in the packaging. Quick phone call to them and they state no we sent 3 pairs ðŸ˜’ told them that's strange because the delivery note states only 2 pairs in there and no mention of the 3rd pair.. 15minutes on hold later get told oh perhaps we forgot to pack them I can get them sent out to you how would you like me to take the delivery charge card or account.. Eventually after half hour on the phone speak to a supervisor who sends will them them next day and refund delivery charge.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 11, 2019)

Another random irritation.
People who get out of their cars and then walk about doing things that they would moan like hell if somebody else did.  Walking across car parks without looking, and in holiday towns randomly walking out onto the road without even thinking about what traffic may be around.  It drives me mental!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That we have a generation of 20-somethings who don't know how to wire a plug (yes I know appliances etc come with moulded plugs attached - however...).  And if you don't know how to do even that, I am guessing that you are going to be unable or unwilling to take on almost any basic DIY challenge.

(doesn't irritate so much as give me a wee bit of concern for the poor dears...as they will have to pay 'a man' to do just about everything for them once mum and dad aren't able)
		
Click to expand...

How many plugs are not sealed now? I am looking around my office now and there is hardly that I would be able to change a fuse on.

Anyway, all they have to do is to look it up on Youtube and there will be a video showing them 

On a slightly glib front, so many jobs are going to be taken by robotics and computers in the workplace that is paying for an odd job person such a bad thing? Keeps someone in a job.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



*How many plugs are not sealed now?* I am looking around my office now and there is hardly that I would be able to change a fuse on.

Anyway, all they have to do is to look it up on Youtube and there will be a video showing them 

On a slightly glib front, so many jobs are going to be taken by robotics and computers in the workplace that is paying for an odd job person such a bad thing? Keeps someone in a job.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - and why I added the words in parentheses. Just the most immediate example I've had to deal with - there will be another simple DIY task that younger folks have no idea about...and if you can't tackle simple things then you are going to be baffled by, or reluctant to tackle, anything of even only slightly increased complexity.  But you are of course quite right - Google / Youtube is your friend in such things.

I say this as someone who is not at all brilliant on electrical and plumbing stuff.  And as for bigger jobs?  Well it depends on how long I think it will take me to do; the financial worth of my free hours in the timescales to do the job; and the cost of getting 'a man' in to do it for us.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed - and why I added the words in parentheses. Just the most immediate example I've had to deal with - there will be another simple DIY task that younger folks have no idea about...and if you can't tackle simple things then you are going to be baffled by, or reluctant to tackle, anything of even only slightly increased complexity.  But you are of course quite right - Google / Youtube is your friend in such things.

I say this as someone who is not at all brilliant on electrical and plumbing stuff.  And as for bigger jobs?  Well it depends on how long I think it will take me to do; the financial worth of my free hours in the timescales to do the job; and the cost of getting 'a man' in to do it for us.
		
Click to expand...

I think some people lean towards DIY, others don't. I can do some basics but I largely get a 'proper man' in. I can change a plug but give me a light to change in a living room with 6 wires hanging down and that is is a big no from me. I am trying to think of the last time I changed a fuse and I really can't. It must be 10yrs +. Fuse boxes trip before a fuse blows now, so it seems anyway. 

I haven't taught my son or daughter how to change a fuse or wire a plug, largely because I haven't had to myself for so long, it is not really relevant any more (my mum, a stickler for knowing the basics, would shudder at that but it is the reality)


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2019)

DIY...destroy it yourself


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2019)

our Sky box going down due to the Atmospherics up here today, forecast for Thunder and Lightning


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2019)

Those defending Tommy Robinson on social media.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Those defending Tommy Robinson on social media.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone that defends Tommy Robinson surely not just social media.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Anyone that defends Tommy Robinson surely not just social media.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but Iâ€™ve not witnessed anymore defend him in real life!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Agreed but Iâ€™ve not witnessed anymore defend him in real life!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I have, they too were a complete moron.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Sadly I have, they too were a complete moron.
		
Click to expand...

â€œBUT HES MAKING SURE THESE PAEDOS ARE EXPOSED WHEN THE BBC AND LAW SUPPORT AND HIDE THEMâ€. 

No.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			â€œBUT HES MAKING SURE THESE PAEDOS ARE EXPOSED WHEN THE BBC AND LAW SUPPORT AND HIDE THEMâ€.

No.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me started on the bloke. He can state what he wants in order to be seen to be doing something but deep down anyone with any semblance of intelligence can see him for what he really is.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Golf clubs that play their Senior open competitions from the back tees, it's no fun for us seniors.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149133846581010433
State of her ðŸ¤®


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2019)

It gets worse ðŸ™ˆðŸ˜‚


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149085010311335936
And people have a pop at Ronaldo.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 11, 2019)

Twitter going down.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			It gets worse ðŸ™ˆðŸ˜‚


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149085010311335936
And people have a pop at Ronaldo.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s oneâ€™s embarrassing. The one before is absolutely nothing. Two drunk women celebrating and getting a bit lairy but in a harmless way.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2019)

What today stands for in Northern Irish culture.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			What today stands for in Northern Irish culture.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes the 12th! Fortunately a less violent affair in recent years than those in the past.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

BMI being used as a measure to whether you pass or fail a medical and completely ignoring actual body composition & fitness levels. ðŸ˜


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 12, 2019)

The left-wing hypocrite in charge of schools in Brighton who has been preaching equality and no favouritism in school selection.   And has been found sending his girls to Roedean, one of the most expensive private schools around.   Typical attitude of "do as I say not so as I do".   Also previously exhibited by Diane Abbott, Harriet Harman, Pixie-Balls Cooper and most other Labour cabinet ministers.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The left-wing hypocrite in charge of schools in Brighton who has been preaching equality and no favouritism in school selection.   And has been found sending his girls to Roedean, one of the most expensive private schools around.   Typical attitude of "do as I say not so as I do".   Also previously exhibited by Diane Abbott, Harriet Harman, Pixie-Balls Cooper and most other Labour cabinet ministers.
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t there a chance that heâ€™s right to try to change things but until that happens heâ€™ll do the best by his children?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 12, 2019)

Err no.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

Novak Djockovich incessant ball bouncing pre serve. Last one I counted was 14 bounces, the fainted the serve and started all over again ðŸ˜’even Inverdale commented how when he's under pressure he ends up with bounces that get up to the high teens.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The left-wing hypocrite in charge of schools in Brighton who has been preaching equality and no favouritism in school selection.   And has been found sending his girls to Roedean, one of the most expensive private schools around.   Typical attitude of "do as I say not so as I do".   Also previously exhibited by Diane Abbott, Harriet Harman, Pixie-Balls Cooper and most other *Labour cabinet ministers.*

Click to expand...


Just Labour ? Would it not be fairer to say itâ€™s an attitude displayed by most politicians regardless of the party they represent.

And surely itâ€™s every parents right to do whatever they feel is best for their own children


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2019)

The BBC tennis commentator, pointing out that Mrs Federer was a mother to 4 children, "two twin girls and two twin boys."  Well it would be three twin girls and one twin boy, would it?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just Labour ? Would it not be fairer to say itâ€™s an attitude displayed by most politicians regardless of the party they represent.

And surely itâ€™s every parents right to do whatever they feel is best for their own children
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the first point regarding politicians Phil; as to your second point they only have that right if they're not telling the rest of us to do something different.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The BBC tennis commentator, pointing out that Mrs Federer was a mother to 4 children, "two twin girls and two twin boys."  Well it would be three twin girls and one twin boy, would it?
		
Click to expand...

Why couldnâ€™t it be three twin girls and one twin boy if they have four children?


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Why couldnâ€™t it be three twin girls and one twin boy if they have four children?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. That ones lost me too ðŸ¤·ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2019)

Three twins....?


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Three twins....?
		
Click to expand...

If you have two sets of twins you can have three twin girls and one twin boy.  The numbers add up to four.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Why couldnâ€™t it be three twin girls and one twin boy if they have four children?
		
Click to expand...




TheDiablo said:



			Yep. That ones lost me too ðŸ¤·ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

As a twin is one of two children born at the same birth, if you have twin girls you have 2 girls; the use of the two is superfluous when used in conjunction with the twin.

If they had two sets of twins, three girls and one boy that would be fine, but by saying you have twin boys or twin girls you have two of them by default.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			As a twin is one of two children born at the same birth, if you have twin girls you have 2 girls; the use of the two is superfluous when used in conjunction with the twin.

If they had two sets of twins, three girls and one boy that would be fine, but by saying you have twin boys or twin girls you have two of them by default.
		
Click to expand...

No, you donâ€™t. Youâ€™ve got your language mixed up there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			If you have two sets of twins you can have three twin girls and one twin boy.  The numbers add up to four.
		
Click to expand...

But they didn't have two sets of twins, they had twin girls and twin boys.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			No, you donâ€™t. Youâ€™ve got your language mixed up there.
		
Click to expand...

Friday afternoon fishing expeditions.  I'm out.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			But they didn't have two sets of twins, they had twin girls and twin boys. 

Click to expand...

That isnâ€™t right. Even with the language used, that could mean that each pairing was a boy and a girl. The way it was worded doesnâ€™t indicate which pairings were which, only that there are four twins.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2019)

Now we've got 4 twins..


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Now we've got 4 twins..

Click to expand...

Yep. Four twins is four children. Itâ€™s not eight...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2019)

I am confused of Watford. Can we drop this, as my head hurts.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2019)

People who are too stupid to understand automated check in and security checks at airports.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2019)

Rafa going urgh after every shot.


----------



## Dando (Jul 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Now we've got 4 twins..

Click to expand...

No its fork handles


----------



## PieMan (Jul 12, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Rafa going urgh after every shot.
		
Click to expand...

And then picking his shorts out of his arse and then running his hand through his hair!! ðŸ¤®ðŸ’© fingers!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2019)

PieMan said:



			And then picking his shorts out of his arse and then running his hand through his hair!! ðŸ¤®ðŸ’© fingers!!!
		
Click to expand...

Obviously a fan of Joachem Loewe, the German footy coach.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			As a twin is one of two children born at the same birth, if you have twin girls you have 2 girls; the use of the two is superfluous when used in conjunction with the twin.

If they had two sets of twins, three girls and one boy that would be fine, but by saying you have twin boys or twin girls you have two of them by default.
		
Click to expand...

Ah OK, got you ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Although you must spend every waking minute irritated if that gets you!!


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)

Me ......................... why am I so cynical about pretty much everything?


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)

Social media.


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)

My phone taking the thick end of 90 minutes to turn on due to a damaged volume button!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			Me ......................... why am I so cynical about pretty much everything?
		
Click to expand...

Hi. Welcome to my brain. ðŸ˜


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 12, 2019)

Rick Shiels videos on my youtube recommendations. Proper clickbait titles.


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)

Darren Pencille and the lack of the death penalty.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			Darren Pencille and the lack of the death penalty.
		
Click to expand...

As inexcusable as his actions are, from the footage I've seen (no sound) he initially walked away and the victim went after him; why would you bother?


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			As inexcusable as his actions are, from the footage I've seen (no sound) he initially walked away and the victim went after him; why would you bother?
		
Click to expand...

His bravado cost him his life, to a degree. 

But Pencille has many previous convictions including another neck stabbing.


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			As inexcusable as his actions are, from the footage I've seen (no sound) he initially walked away and the victim went after him; why would you bother?
		
Click to expand...

I get that, but that doesn't excuse what happened next. Stabbed 18 times in 30 seconds!
As Kellfire said, the bloke's got previous.
I'd just have removed from the human race, permanently.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			I get that, *but that doesn't excuse what happened next*. Stabbed 18 times in 30 seconds!
As Kellfire said, the bloke's got previous.
I'd just have removed from the human race, permanently.
		
Click to expand...

Which is why my post started "As inexcusable as his actions are..."

Most of the rest of your post I agree with.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2019)

Peoples thirst for â€œeye for an eyeâ€ and wanting to end peopleâ€™s life as a punishment - thought we lived in a civilised country.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 13, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Ah OK, got you ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Although you must spend every waking minute irritated if that gets you!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be fine come Monday for the next 49 or 50 weeks until SW19 strikes again.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2019)

Drivers who stay in the outside lane of a dual carriageway because they are turning right two miles down the road ðŸ¤¦


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 13, 2019)

Mentioning the equal pay for less work issue re Wimbledon prize money.  I'm randomly irritated that it exists and Mrs. BiM is a little more than "randomly irritated" that I brought it up...


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Peoples thirst for â€œeye for an eyeâ€ and *wanting to end peopleâ€™s life as a punishment* - thought we lived in a civilised country.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's about possibly saving someone else's life when someone like him comes out of prison.
As you know, he has 'previous' .............................. I don't ever want him to have 'future'.
It's about making the world a safer place!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mentioning the equal pay for less work issue re Wimbledon prize money.  I'm randomly irritated that it exists and Mrs. BiM is a little more than "randomly irritated" that I brought it up... 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s on my Facebook time hope every year!

Iâ€™m fully behind it in every aspect that isnâ€™t driven by market forces. An hour for the final, facing 2 seeds all tournaments and only one third set all tournament......


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mentioning the equal pay for less work issue re Wimbledon prize money.  I'm randomly irritated that it exists and Mrs. BiM is a little more than "randomly irritated" that I brought it up... 

Click to expand...

I'm randomly irritated by this every year.
The final took less than an hour and Halep only played one three set match in the whole tournament.
It's just wrong in my eyes ........................... in fact, it's just wrong.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mentioning the equal pay for less work issue re Wimbledon prize money.  I'm randomly irritated that it exists and Mrs. BiM is a little more than "randomly irritated" that I brought it up... 

Click to expand...

I agree with you on this. Piss take that the ladies get The same as the gents and play so little.

Why canâ€™t the ladies play best of 5?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I agree with you on this. Piss take that the ladies get The same as the gents and play so little.

Why canâ€™t the ladies play best of 5?
		
Click to expand...

Most 3 set matches arenâ€™t great final sets. If they played to 5 some of the tennis would be close to shambolic imo. 

Itâ€™s an inferior product thatâ€™s subsidised by the menâ€™s game.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Most 3 set matches arenâ€™t great final sets. If they played to 5 some of the tennis would be close to shambolic imo. 

Itâ€™s an inferior product thatâ€™s subsidised by the menâ€™s game.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I agree with you on this. Piss take that the ladies get The same as the gents and play so little.

*Why canâ€™t the ladies play best of 5?*

Click to expand...

In the heat we've had this week I think they'd really struggle to play to any standard what-so-ever.
It'd be painful to watch, almost cruel.


----------



## Dando (Jul 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I agree with you on this. Piss take that the ladies get The same as the gents and play so little.

Why canâ€™t the ladies play best of 5?
		
Click to expand...

 They canâ€™t play best of 5 as theyâ€™ve got housework to do ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Wolf (Jul 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			In the heat we've had this week I think they'd really struggle to play to any standard what-so-ever.
It'd be painful to watch, almost cruel.
		
Click to expand...

From the little highlights I've just watched of the ladies final, if that had gone to 5 sets a Williams would have been in need of oxygen and and long nap. Halep looked fit and good, but proved make Serena move and you take away the only asset she now has.


----------



## Piece (Jul 13, 2019)

I spend seven hours, seven f hours, cleaning, machine polishing, waxing and finishing the wifeâ€™s car until it looks brand new. Not a word of thanks. Nada.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			No, it's about possibly saving someone else's life when someone like him comes out of prison.
As you know, he has 'previous' .............................. I don't ever want him to have 'future'.
It's about making the world a safer place!
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t bite mate,heâ€™s just been LiverpoolPhil ðŸ™„


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2019)

Piece said:



			I spend seven hours, seven f hours, cleaning, machine polishing, waxing and finishing the wifeâ€™s car until it looks brand new. Not a word of thanks. Nada. 

Click to expand...

7hrs ðŸ˜±

The immigrants at the car wash do a cracking job ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Neilds (Jul 13, 2019)

People who canâ€™t work out the simple numbering system for seats in the theatre, find the row with the same letter as your ticket then go along that row til you get to the correct number- itâ€™s not rocket science


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2019)

Neilds said:



			People who canâ€™t work out the simple numbering system for seats in the theatre, find the row with the same letter as your ticket then go along that row til you get to the correct number- itâ€™s not rocket science
		
Click to expand...

Having worked at a cinema, you'd be amazed by the amount it confuses!

Once had two people turn up for same seats, only for one to have the wrong day!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mentioning the equal pay for less work issue re Wimbledon prize money.  I'm randomly irritated that it exists and Mrs. BiM is a little more than "randomly irritated" that I brought it up... 

Click to expand...

Would it help if I tried to talk to her about her unreasonable views ðŸ˜Š


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 13, 2019)

Piece said:



			I spend seven hours, seven f hours, cleaning, machine polishing, waxing and finishing the wifeâ€™s car until it looks brand new. Not a word of thanks. Nada. 

Click to expand...

Why? Give it a day it will get dirty again and you canâ€™t get that time back


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 13, 2019)

Writing today off with a hangover. Normally I know when to stop, but last night I kept drinking with mates at the golf club after a 36 hole society meet.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 13, 2019)

Piece said:



			I spend seven hours, seven f hours, cleaning, machine polishing, waxing and finishing the wifeâ€™s car until it looks brand new. Not a word of thanks. Nada. 

Click to expand...

But you have the immense satisfaction of knowing what you've done and how good it looks.


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2019)

Piece said:



			I spend seven hours, seven f hours, cleaning, machine polishing, waxing and finishing the wifeâ€™s car until it looks brand new. Not a word of thanks. Nada. 

Click to expand...

Did you sort your father's car out okay?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Would it help if I tried to talk to her about her unreasonable views ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

It would help me greatly as you'd then be in the firing line.  I wouldn't advise it though, you've not seen her when she's angry.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			It would help me greatly as you'd then be in the firing line.  I wouldn't advise it though, you've not seen her when she's angry.
		
Click to expand...



You mean when I saw her she WASN'T angry  - Mmmmmmmm I'll leave it for you to deal with BIM if you dont mind ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Piece (Jul 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			Did you sort your father's car out okay?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I did thanks. Looks excellent!


----------



## Piece (Jul 14, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But you have the immense satisfaction of knowing what you've done and how good it looks.

Click to expand...

This...and the fact it makes further washing so much easier


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2019)

Piece said:



			Yes, I did thanks. Looks excellent!
		
Click to expand...

What car is it? Just curious.


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2019)

Piece said:



			This...and the fact it makes further washing so much easier 

Click to expand...

Oh, and the beading is just gorgeous on a well polished car.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 14, 2019)

Cleaning a car. Itâ€™s overrated where in live because of all the farm traffic. Your car is always sporting the muddy sides. 
I go through the machine once a month max.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 14, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Cleaning a car. Itâ€™s overrated where in live because of all the farm traffic. Your car is always sporting the muddy sides.
I go through the machine once a month max.
		
Click to expand...

I find the waterless wax system gets mine looking good enough. Takes 30 mins tops 

The less nice car will get a cheap Â£3 machine wash every now and again .. if Iâ€™m feeling like treating them both Iâ€™ll get the pressure wash out and pressure wash them both down , pressure wash with car cleaning stuff, then wash it off

If Iâ€™m feeling really nice Iâ€™ll use the waterless polish on the nicer car to finish off

But most of time sod it lifeâ€™s too short to be washing cars


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2019)

Bailing 72km into my ultra due to injury. Flipping annoying, as I only had 28km to go, but given I can hardly put any weight on my right knee, I am not going to make it. A waste of money, training, 72k of really challenging terrain, a weekend without golf, what ever. 

Waiting for a taxi. At a pub. Drinking cobra. It's an indian pub.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 14, 2019)

Boris Becker's voice.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 14, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Bailing 72km into my ultra due to injury. Flipping annoying, as I only had 28km to go, but given I can hardly put any weight on my right knee, I am not going to make it. A waste of money, training, 72k of really challenging terrain, a weekend without golf, what ever.

Waiting for a taxi. At a pub. Drinking cobra. It's an indian pub.
		
Click to expand...

Tough but sounds the right choice and congrats on 72k which is amazing. Hopefully the knee isn't too serious and the beer is cold!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 14, 2019)

Megan Rapinoe.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Megan Rapinoe.
		
Click to expand...

This. Really do dislike her. This is further proof as to why: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149142278910304259


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			This. Really do dislike her. This is further proof as to why:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149142278910304259

Click to expand...

He probably played for the under 15 team that beat the US ladies.


----------



## Dando (Jul 14, 2019)

Gina Miller


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Megan Rapinoe.
		
Click to expand...

There was a really arrogant and unpleasant US 100m relay team 10-15yrs ago. I can't remember the details but they would pose before and after races in a way that just got up people's noses. Even Americans didn't like them. This team seem very reminiscent of them.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			Gina Miller
		
Click to expand...

I agree with what she wants to achieve if there is a move to prorogue parliament. However, I feel it should be MP's within parliament that do it, not her.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I agree with what she wants to achieve if there is a move to prorogue parliament. However, I feel it should be MP's within parliament that do it, not her.
		
Click to expand...

If the MP's did what they should be doing then there wouldn't be a need to prorogue Parliament.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I agree with what she wants to achieve if there is a move to prorogue parliament. However, I feel it should be MP's within parliament that do it, not her.
		
Click to expand...

If it came to it then I suspect they would. John Major has already said he would take the govt to court to stop it. Gina Miller has raised this as she likes to feel important and be on the TV. She is a self publicist.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			If the MP's did what they should be doing then there wouldn't be a need to prorogue Parliament.
		
Click to expand...

Why should MPs be forced by any PM to go against what they feel is best for their constituents? â€œDemocracyâ€!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Seemingly being the only one capable in my house of removing hair from the bath and shower plug holes.. Considering I've got 4 daughters and Mrs its pretty damn grim


----------



## Piece (Jul 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			What car is it? Just curious.
		
Click to expand...

Mercedes 350SL 1972


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2019)

Piece said:



			Mercedes 350SL 1972
		
Click to expand...

Nice.


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Seemingly being the only one capable in my house of removing hair from the bath and shower plug holes.. Considering I've got 4 daughters and Mrs its pretty damn grim

Click to expand...

Next time you do it, leave some under each of their pillows!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Would it help if I tried to talk to her about her unreasonable views ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

 Love -40.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Love -40.
		
Click to expand...

Me to serve!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Me to serve![/QUO



I got my revenge today, she asked me to put up these bird spike deterrent thingies to stop the birds/ pigeons sitting   all over our side of the fence.
I did put them up, but sent her this is photo , Rudolf the red nose Reindeer [ our dogs toy ] impaled on the spikes .
 Caption saying no pressies for you this xmas
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Tough but sounds the right choice and congrats on 72k which is amazing. Hopefully the knee isn't too serious and the beer is cold!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Still gutted this morning, thinking could I have made it. Sensible answer is no though!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 15, 2019)

Mercedes main dealerships. They want Â£1600 plus vat to service my car, and yet don't seem to be able to employ a receptionist who can transfer my phone call to the service department. The bloke I have been speaking to has a lower iq than my cat, and that is being generous.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2019)

Our course is on preffered lies due to fairways struggling in many areas so our wonderful captain and president have had the common sense to host a â€œconcert on the fairwayâ€ using our first tee on an area where 80% of the people play from - idiots


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Mercedes main dealerships. They want Â£1600 plus vat to service my car, and yet don't seem to be able to employ a receptionist who can transfer my phone call to the service department. The bloke I have been speaking to has a lower iq than my cat, and that is being generous.
		
Click to expand...

Holy smoke, that is some cost. What Merc do you have? Is it is a special service that needs extra time / work. A Merc, E Class, is  bit of a dream car for me but that would turn my hair white


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 15, 2019)

In my office there are always loads of pints of milk in the fridge, as we get them delivered in bulk obviously. But without fail someone has always opened one with several days left on the use-by date instead of the ones that go out of date sooner. Why don't people check that and open the one that goes off sooner?? Even though I have zero input into the ordering of milk that still annoys me.   The other week they had to throw it out loads that were dated the 4th while somebody had opened and used one dated the 8th.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 15, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Holy smoke, that is some cost. What Merc do you have? Is it is a special service that needs extra time / work. A Merc, E Class, is  bit of a dream car for me but that would turn my hair white
		
Click to expand...

It is a bit special, so the cost is what it is. It is one of only 82 CLS63 AMGS shooting brakes in RHD. 577bhp of monster V8 estate. I love it, but flipping heck it can be expensive. This is the B service, the bigger one, combined with a gear box oil change, and a differential oil change. Still eye watering though.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			In my office there are always loads of pints of milk in the fridge, as we get them delivered in bulk obviously. But without fail someone has always opened one with several days left on the use-by date instead of the ones that go out of date sooner. Why don't people check that and open the one that goes off sooner?? Even though I have zero input into the ordering of milk that still annoys me.   The other week they had to throw it out loads that were dated the 4th while somebody had opened and used one dated the 8th. 

Click to expand...

We have this exact problem in my room. Such wastage because people donâ€™t simply check

Iâ€™m nights tonight and tomorrow so Iâ€™ll be in for tomorrowâ€™s delivery. Iâ€™ll do it properly and rotate the stock.. others just throw the new stuff At the front meaning the back is never used


----------



## Wolf (Jul 15, 2019)

People you don't know, have never met or spoken to thinking they can have some close to the bone banter with you.. Happened today at one the gyms I use, they got a new receptionist who decided to say something that only someone close to me can get away withðŸ˜ 

My response was less than polite


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 15, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			It is a bit special, so the cost is what it is. It is one of only 82 CLS63 AMGS shooting brakes in RHD. 577bhp of monster V8 estate. I love it, but flipping heck it can be expensive. This is the B service, the bigger one, combined with a gear box oil change, and a differential oil change. Still eye watering though.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean "estate"


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 15, 2019)

Sky +HD box - so irritating ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
Developed a fault that means it needs re-booting 2 or 3 times a day.
Thinking of going for Sky Q
Has anyone got any recommendations ?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 15, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Sky +HD box - so irritating ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
Developed a fault that means it needs re-booting 2 or 3 times a day.
Thinking of going for Sky Q
Has anyone got any recommendations ?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't everyone on Q  - they happily gave me a Q box (and a discount) when I threatened to leave Sky


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			People you don't know, have never met or spoken to thinking they can have some close to the bone banter with you.. Happened today at one the gyms I use, they got a new receptionist who decided to say something that only someone close to me can get away withðŸ˜ 

My response was less than polite
		
Click to expand...

Am i the only one who wants to know what was said?? 

Come on Wolf, spill the beans ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Am i the only one who wants to know what was said??
		
Click to expand...

No ðŸ˜


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 15, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Isn't everyone on Q  - they happily gave me a Q box (and a discount) when I threatened to leave Sky
		
Click to expand...

I'll phone tomorrow - cheers ðŸ‘
I've had this box for several years - Q is obviously the next generation.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			No ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Nosey ku.... ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Wolf (Jul 15, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Am i the only one who wants to know what was said?? 

Come on Wolf, spill the beans ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Let's just say it was the sort of banter you'd have when still in the forces about someone's Mrsor Mum.. However in this case it was about my 19year old daughter, they're lucky they were working behind a counter or I'd have likely dropped them for it.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Don't you mean "estate"

Click to expand...

No. That is the name and model of the car. I was asked what car it was, and that is the answer. If Mercedes had wanted to call it an estate, they would have done.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			No. That is the name and model of the car. I was asked what car it was, and that is the answer. If Mercedes had wanted to call it an estate, they would have done.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, in the same way Audi have â€œ Avantâ€ models.
I get why the description is how they do it, but itâ€™s still an â€œestateâ€


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 16, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Of course, in the same way Audi have â€œ Avantâ€ models.
I get why the description is how they do it, but itâ€™s still an â€œestateâ€

Click to expand...

Or maybe all estates are "Avants"


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 16, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Or maybe all estates are "Avants" 

Click to expand...

As in Austin Allegro Avant?
Donâ€™t think that works.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			As in Austin Allegro Avant?
Donâ€™t think that works.

Click to expand...

Makes it sound better....not tricky though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2019)

Randomly feeling sick last night and throwing up and waking up with a banging headache this morning. Didn't even feel ill until about 10 minutes before it all started. Not sure what that was all about but chucking with a bad back isn't conducive to improving it. Just hope my occupational health physio in a minute does the trick. Basically I am falling apart and giving some on here a run for their money


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 16, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Sky +HD box - so irritating ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
Developed a fault that means it needs re-booting 2 or 3 times a day.
Thinking of going for Sky Q
Has anyone got any recommendations ?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes Sky Q is sooo much better, you only have to reboot it once a week! ðŸ˜¡


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 16, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Oh yes Sky Q is sooo much better, you only have to reboot it once a week! ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

I am having so much trouble dropping series links. I have had 2 resets with sky on the phone giving me special codes and now have an engineer coming tomorrow. It not good


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 16, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I am having so much trouble dropping series links. I have had 2 resets with sky on the phone giving me special codes and now have an engineer coming tomorrow. It not good
		
Click to expand...

Our mini-box keeps losing connection with the main box or there is no sound, or no TV guide. All on the mini-box but we have to turn them both off from the wall then wait 30 seconds then turn it back on to fix it. Itâ€™s annoying but I havenâ€™t got on to Sky about it yet.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Let's just say it was the sort of banter you'd have when still in the forces about someone's Mrsor Mum.. However in this case it was about my 19year old daughter, they're lucky they were working behind a counter or I'd have likely dropped them for it.
		
Click to expand...

i hate half a story ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Isn't everyone on Q  - they happily gave me a Q box (and a discount) when I threatened to leave Sky
		
Click to expand...

Update
I have just spoken to Sky, and got a better package deal plus free Sky Q and mini box - so a win-win for me ðŸ˜€
It's being installed next Wednesday ðŸ‘
Let's hope it's reliable and I don't get the challenges that Fade&Die and anotherdouble are facing - fingers crossed


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Our mini-box keeps losing connection with the main box or there is no sound, or no TV guide. All on the mini-box but we have to turn them both off from the wall then wait 30 seconds then turn it back on to fix it. Itâ€™s annoying but I havenâ€™t got on to Sky about it yet.
		
Click to expand...

I have to do this too, but the Sky chap who installed it said this was necessary anyway, as when they reboot, they install any updates, and it should be done regularly.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2019)

Our conveyancing solicitors sending paperwork to the wrong solicitors, that was 8 weeks ago and they only just discovered their error last week.
We were hoping to complete this month, the setback means it will probably be nearer September now ðŸ™„


----------



## Wolf (Jul 16, 2019)

Got the MiL and future Stepfather in law staying for couple of days and  he has taken my house over with remote control trucks, a trailer full of a pretend road for them and his son who wasn't invited has turned up and will duly have to sleep in our front room 'they're on way back from a model truck show) ðŸ˜’ I wouldn't mind that to much except his personal hygiene is worse than a a Tommy that's been sat in a trench at the somme for 6 months ðŸ¤® the hardest part is MiL keeps moaning about him openly, and  my 7 year old daughter saying "daddy why does he stink"

This will be an interesting couple of days..  I move into a tent in the garden


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2019)

While I'm in the process of placing my bets I get a notification saying Jazz J has come in from 250/1 to 200/1.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2019)

Physio. I am sure these are born sadistic. Put into positions that have really hurt but feeling much better (well until I've sat at the PC for the rest of the day) and some exercises to do. Really put me through it but no pain no gain but she didn't have to smile each time I winced


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Physio. I am sure these are born sadistic. Put into positions that have really hurt but feeling much better (well until I've sat at the PC for the rest of the day) and some exercises to do. Really put me through it but no pain no gain but she didn't have to smile each time I winced
		
Click to expand...

So youâ€™re frustrated that youâ€™ve done something thatâ€™s helped?

She probably knows that the bits that hurt the most do the most good, so was happy itâ€™s working for you mate.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2019)

Ticket Office Card machine at station not working - however considerate bloke in ticket office gave me all day parking at station for the off-peak Â£2.00 rather than normal Â£7.50.  I save Â£5.50?  Irritation?  My company reimburses receipted station parking...


----------



## IanM (Jul 16, 2019)

Spent an hour and a half stationary on the M4 this morning due to a series of accidents.  

Hope only cars hurt....


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 16, 2019)

Our IT department closing a call and marking it as resolved without actually checking if their â€œfixâ€ worked. It didnâ€™t, of course...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2019)

I have slight brake judder  between 50 and 40 mph. It could be balancing, but unlikely. It could be due to having my wheels refurbed, but unlikely. It could be a warped disc, more likely. From discs and pads, Â£1600, rear Â£1200. Hmm. I might start by getting the balancing checked.

Back in the day, you could get discs skimmed. Wonder if you still can.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2019)

Yep, skimmydiscs.com has a place in Watford. Excellent.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 16, 2019)

People at work putting the thermostat to 23 degrees. Are they insane?!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2019)

A replacement push button for a toilet Â£35 when the part that has broken up is a cheap bit of silver plastic ðŸ˜¤


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I have slight brake judder  between 50 and 40 mph. It could be balancing, but unlikely. It could be due to having my wheels refurbed, but unlikely. It could be a warped disc, more likely. From discs and pads, Â£1600, rear Â£1200. Hmm. I might start by getting the balancing checked.

Back in the day, you could get discs skimmed. Wonder if you still can.
		
Click to expand...


Porsche still skim discs if they are still within tolerance.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2019)

I wouldn't trust the muppets at Merc to do it anyway. Now booked in to a brake specialist on Friday pm to get it looked at.


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Physio. I am sure these are born sadistic. Put into positions that have really hurt but feeling much better (well until I've sat at the PC for the rest of the day) and some exercises to do. Really put me through it but no pain no gain but *she didn't have to smile each time I winced*

Click to expand...

I would have done.


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I have slight brake judder  between 50 and 40 mph. It could be balancing, but unlikely. It could be due to having my wheels refurbed, but unlikely. It could be a warped disc, more likely. From discs and pads, Â£1600, rear Â£1200. Hmm. I might start by getting the balancing checked.

*Back in the day, you could get discs skimmed.* Wonder if you still can.
		
Click to expand...

Back in the day you could get a bloody good car for the price of pads and discs for your Merc!
But Jeez, does it make a gorgeous noise!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Trying to set up my latest [ hand me down] phone


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 17, 2019)

The BBC now ramming the Netball world cup down our throats on their website because they have some rights to it.    It's not even worth a small by-line.    The sooner the licence fee and the BBC go, the better.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 17, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The BBC now ramming the Netball world cup down our throats on their website because they have some rights to it.    It's not even worth a small by-line.    The sooner the licence fee and the BBC go, the better.
		
Click to expand...

NO LIVE COVERAGE of The Open on the BBC


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The BBC now ramming the Netball world cup down our throats on their website because they have some rights to it.    It's not even worth a small by-line.    The sooner the licence fee and the BBC go, the better.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport

Ramming ? Seriously ? Itâ€™s not even headline news 

Your anti BBC is pretty embarrassing really


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The BBC now ramming the Netball world cup down our throats on their website because they have some rights to it.    It's not even worth a small by-line.    The sooner the licence fee and the BBC go, the better.
		
Click to expand...

I had the misfortune to catch a piece of the _opening ceremony_, that was grim!

Also I've noticed that in games (not sure about WC) teams do some weird dance routines before the game like an abstract _'Netball's Got Talent'_ gimmick. No idea what that's about but if its because they might get less viewers without a dozen women dancing around in short skirts, then its pretty poor. Its like they're their own cheerleaders


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport

Ramming ? Seriously ? Itâ€™s not even headline news

Your anti BBC is pretty embarrassing really
		
Click to expand...

And yet you have a pro-BBC stance on all things. To be fair though it's Sky that are really pushing this as though its a main stream sport and not some once every four year event. Great if coverage and the whole media and social media coverage can get girls (and boys perhaps) playing the sport but don't make it into something it isn't. Compared to a lot of the sports, even golf, and sport rarely gets more than a byline or two these days unless its a major, it is a very niche game. Personally I think the little coverage I've seen has been adequate but some of the gimmicks as Slab said are silly


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2019)

bobmac said:



			NO LIVE COVERAGE of The Open on the BBC 

Click to expand...

imagine the mega fume if sky employed Peter Alliss just for the open coverage ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport

Ramming ? Seriously ? Itâ€™s not even headline news

Your anti BBC is pretty embarrassing really
		
Click to expand...

not really. When they start the morning sports round up with the up coming netball over the fact that England won the CWC that says EVERYTHING you need to know about how far behind proper sports the BBC now are. They cannot compete, and haven't been able to for years. It's about time we were allowed to choose. And don't say we already can, coz we can't. Licence require for any "live" TV is an utter disgrace.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 17, 2019)

I have a little inside knowledge on how the BBC Sport website is put together and yes there is serious editorial pressure on pushing the sports they have coverage on, Ladies world cup, Netball world cup etc.   And other sports get totally ignored.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			not really. When they start the morning sports round up with the up coming netball over the fact that England won the CWC that says EVERYTHING you need to know about how far behind proper sports the BBC now are. They cannot compete, and haven't been able to for years. It's about time we were allowed to choose. And don't say we already can, coz we can't. Licence require for any "live" TV is an utter disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

Which morning report was that because all Monday the reports on the sports news was all about England winning the WC , the website was covered in England winning the WC , the Sports news on 5live was all about the England WC

Now people may not like the BBC or License Fee but donâ€™t make up false nonsense to try and boost an opinion. The BBC did not favour the Netball over England winning the World Cup



Pathetic Shark said:



			I have a little inside knowledge on how the BBC Sport website is put together and yes there is serious editorial pressure on pushing the sports they have coverage on, Ladies world cup, Netball world cup etc.   And other sports get totally ignored.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport

Yet again the website doesnâ€™t show what you suggest , just like when you complained about the BBC going on about the Womenâ€™s World Cup 

Sky Sports website is showing the same sort of thing right now.


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I have a little inside knowledge on how the BBC Sport website is put together and yes there is serious editorial pressure on pushing the sports they have coverage on, Ladies world cup, Netball world cup etc.   And other sports get totally ignored.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair sky sports news did a lot of this too.... if they didn't have it, it didn't happen!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 17, 2019)

Again some inside knowledge from Sky.   They will always promote events they have coverage for as it makes better news items.    Other sports will be relegated to the ticket underneath.      This comes from how FOX Sports run their programming in the States -  running a story with still pictures in the background just doesn't work so well in the modern day.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			imagine the mega fume if sky employed Peter Alliss just for the open coverage ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

As someone who grew up watching and liking Peter Alliss, that would be perfect.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2019)

bobmac said:



			As someone who grew up watching and liking Peter Alliss, that would be perfect.
		
Click to expand...

He's pretty much senile now though.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			He's pretty much senile now though. 

Click to expand...

So am I
Perfick


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2019)

bobmac said:



			As someone who grew up watching and liking Peter Alliss, that would be perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Me too though i never seen him play, he's a wiley old fashioned type of chap, bit out there but for me the voice of golf.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			While I'm in the process of placing my bets I get a notification saying Jazz J has come in from 250/1 to 200/1. 

Click to expand...

I always back long priced selections on the Betfair exchange.  He is currently 340 on there.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2019)

GG26 said:



			I always back long priced selections on the Betfair exchange.  He is currently 340 on there.
		
Click to expand...

I only back majors so I can't be bothered having multiple gambling accounts to top up, lol. I just do it on Sky. They usually pay out the most places though for each ways.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2019)

I was the only bidder on a putter until 2 seconds to go. Well played that person but still slightly irritating.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			He's pretty much senile now though. 

Click to expand...

Yet talks a lot more sense than some.


----------



## chellie (Jul 17, 2019)

Firestick breaking the day after the Amazon Prime event when they were on offer.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which morning report was that because all Monday the reports on the sports news was all about England winning the WC , the website was covered in England winning the WC , the Sports news on 5live was all about the England WC

Now people may not like the BBC or License Fee but donâ€™t make up false nonsense to try and boost an opinion. *The BBC did not favour the Netball over England winning the World Cup*



The BBC didn't have any pictures of England winning the CWC the morning after, and led with the NETBALL on the sports bit. 

I WATCHED IT !!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 18, 2019)

chellie said:



			Firestick breaking the day after the Amazon Prime event when they were on offer.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they sent a signal over the Wifi. LOL!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 18, 2019)

The BBC sports website describing Grillo's hole-in-one being 200m.  Golf is in yards.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 18, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The BBC sports website describing Grillo's hole-in-one being 200m.  Golf is in yards.
		
Click to expand...

Says yards when I look on my phone.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 18, 2019)

Physios... I am sure they are trained to take pleasure from inflicting pain...

And, idiot drivers who feel it's OK to 'race' between the speed bumps in supermarket car parks...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 18, 2019)

Sky!!!! Or not...

My Sky OnDemand and BoxSets are not working - and screen message is that I require a broadband connection - butI have one running into the Sky box!?  So why no OnDemand and BoxSets - do they not come as standard?  Maybe they don't 0 but surely then I'd have got a upgrade subscription message and not the broadband one?

Also the Sky box is connected to my Sony TV - but when selecting input source as Digital (rather than the HDMI source I select for my Sky Box) - my channel tuning of the TV is not picking up any of the standard HD channels - but I _am_ getting Netflix on the TV.

Then when I plug the broadband lead directly into the TV (rather than have broadband coming in via my Sky Box) and _then _tune in my TV, I get all the HD channels as I would expect.

Technology   What am I missing here.  I am just very confused - and randomly irritated.


----------



## Dando (Jul 18, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sky!!!! Or not...

My Sky OnDemand and BoxSets are not working - and screen message is that I require a broadband connection - butI have one running into the Sky box!?  So why no OnDemand and BoxSets - do they not come as standard?  Maybe they don't 0 but surely then I'd have got a upgrade subscription message and not the broadband one?

Also the Sky box is connected to my Sony TV - but when selecting input source as Digital (rather than the HDMI source I select for my Sky Box) - my channel tuning of the TV is not picking up any of the standard HD channels - but I _am_ getting Netflix on the TV.

Then when I plug the broadband lead directly into the TV (rather than have broadband coming in via my Sky Box) and _then _tune in my TV, I get all the HD channels as I would expect.

Technology   What am I missing here.  I am just very confused - and randomly irritated.
		
Click to expand...

blame brexit/farage/trump/Boris


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			blame brexit/farage/trump/Boris
		
Click to expand...

can't see why any of the above would impact my Sky/Broadband/TV - mind you it just might be my total befuddlement over these matters and individuals seeping into my general thinking - which is pretty squinty as it is...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Physios... I am sure they are trained to take pleasure from inflicting pain...
		
Click to expand...

I agree although to be fair to the one I saw on Tuesday, it has really helped even if her smiling at me grimacing in pain seemed a tad unnecessary. The exercises she gave me are hard but again just starting to feel progress. Off to the club later to hot some pitches and short shots so we'll see if it was carrying that hurt the back or the swing


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sky!!!! Or not...

My Sky OnDemand and BoxSets are not working - and screen message is that I require a broadband connection - butI have one running into the Sky box!?  So why no OnDemand and BoxSets - do they not come as standard?  Maybe they don't 0 but surely then I'd have got a upgrade subscription message and not the broadband one?

Also the Sky box is connected to my Sony TV - but when selecting input source as Digital (rather than the HDMI source I select for my Sky Box) - my channel tuning of the TV is not picking up any of the standard HD channels - but I _am_ getting Netflix on the TV.

Then when I plug the broadband lead directly into the TV (rather than have broadband coming in via my Sky Box) and _then _tune in my TV, I get all the HD channels as I would expect.

Technology   What am I missing here.  I am just very confused - and randomly irritated.
		
Click to expand...

Box sets are an extra, it depends what package you have. You are right, if I click on a box set type thing, we don't pay for box sets, it tells me to upgrade so that seems odd. Have you tried the Sky classic, unplug the box, leave for 10 mins, plug back in, start again?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

bringing the wheelie bin in after collection today and it is crawling with maggots.


----------



## Dando (Jul 18, 2019)

Tourists


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 18, 2019)

Thunder Flies.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Thunder Flies.
		
Click to expand...

Were having a massive issue with those little buggers at moment


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			bringing the wheelie bin in after collection today and it is crawling with maggots.

Click to expand...

It's warm enough in Nairn for maggots?  Heatwave


----------



## Dando (Jul 18, 2019)

Everything


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Were having a massive issue with those little buggers at moment
		
Click to expand...

left the front door ajar for a couple of minutes yesterday and the inside wall was covered in them. Been for a bike ride and I am too!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			Everything
		
Click to expand...

You ok budðŸ‘


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			Everything
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t bottle stuff up. I know you have friends on here that youâ€™ve turned to in the past. Do that again.


----------



## Dando (Jul 18, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			You ok budðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Just feeling a bit rubbish mate


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			Just feeling a bit rubbish mate
		
Click to expand...

You only have to pick up the phone mateðŸ‘


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 18, 2019)

Netball. Just thought I'd have a watch and 5 minutes of nothing but umpires shouting and whistling...not a good watch at all!


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			Everything
		
Click to expand...

Bet you haven't been bitten on the 'arris in the middle of the night by something that must have used a blunt knitting needle. Currently sat with a freezer block wrapped in a towel under one cheek. There's creatures out here that make the ex-mother in law look like Mother Theresa.


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Bet you haven't been bitten on the 'arris in the middle of the night by something that must have used a blunt knitting needle. Currently sat with a freezer block wrapped in a towel under one cheek. There's creatures out here that make the ex-mother in law look like Mother Theresa.
		
Click to expand...

Did you really have to share that with us Brian ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 19, 2019)

Eric Van Rooyen's trousers ðŸ˜±ðŸ‘Ž


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Netball. Just thought I'd have a watch and 5 minutes of nothing but umpires shouting and whistling...not a good watch at all!
		
Click to expand...

Like many sports a really good participation sport but a rotten spectator sport.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Like many sports a really good participation sport but a rotten spectator sport.
		
Click to expand...

Almost as bad as Sky giving a whole channel and day to Fish O Mania. Hardly a riveting spectator sport


----------



## BrianM (Jul 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Eric Van Rooyen's trousers ðŸ˜±ðŸ‘Ž
		
Click to expand...

Why is he wearing leggings ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 19, 2019)

I think he is well prepared if the course floods.


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			You only have to pick up the phone mateðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

thanks mate but my issue is, is that I don't talk about things


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2019)

Loudmouth golf clothing.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2019)

Since there were like 13 players tied on -3 yesterday, my Â£1 each way bet on Tommy to be first round leader paid out Â£2.46.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 19, 2019)

The wife saying "did a 360" when she means 180.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 19, 2019)

â€œHave you seen this app that can make you look older?â€


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 19, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			â€œHave you seen this app that can make you look older?â€
		
Click to expand...

Is it a mirror?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			thanks mate but my issue is, is that I don't talk about things
		
Click to expand...

Then just vent everything on here mate and do not give a toss if anybody moansðŸ‘


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2019)

Shops that still don't accept card payments / contactless etc.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Shops that still don't accept card payments / contactless etc.
		
Click to expand...

Or "that's Â£5 minimum charge on card I'm afraid." Leave it out mate, who the hell carries coins around anymore??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2019)

People giving their daughters double barrelled christian names. This isn't the Dukes of Hazard, they are not dolls. These little girls will grow up to be adults and being called Daisy-Mae (not made up), will not help their chances of being taken seriously at work, in life etc.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			People giving their daughters double barrelled christian names. This isn't the Dukes of Hazard, they are not dolls. These little girls will grow up to be adults and being called Daisy-Mae (not made up), will not help their chances of being taken seriously at work, in life etc.
		
Click to expand...

Chavs


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 19, 2019)

Why when people offer you a drink when youâ€™re working in their property do only they offerâ€waterâ€?
Whatâ€™s wrong with making the nice man cup of tea.... or is their maid having a day off?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Shops that still don't accept card payments / contactless etc.
		
Click to expand...

Shops that still limit Apple Pay to Â£30 even tho itâ€™s not limited by Apple anymore

Paid at tesco petrol Â£50 few months ago.. then they limited it back to Â£30 ffs itâ€™s useful and quick


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Or "that's Â£5 minimum charge on card I'm afraid." Leave it out mate, who the hell carries coins around anymore??
		
Click to expand...

Are you prepared to pay the fee the retailer is charged for taking your card payment?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Are you prepared to pay the fee the retailer is charged for taking your card payment?
		
Click to expand...

They shouldnâ€™t be charged, I know they are, but itâ€™s disgraceful. Country is pushing for cashless then charging through the nose for it

Should be fee free 

But then again can use PayPal here and now. Something like 3% for every Â£1


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2019)

Rupert has picked up a very annoying habit, goes mental when the postie comes to the door waits for what ever comes through, then runs off with it. on this occasion up the garden.

just had to patrol the whole garden looking for post. 2 bank statements, my Road tax... little ...ker


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2019)

tried to practice my chipping in the back garden last night. dropped a ball and my dog ran off with it. dropped another and the little bugger had that one as well so I went and watched the tv. 
the dog then came and sat on my lap and spat both the golf balls out at me


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Are you prepared to pay the fee the retailer is charged for taking your card payment?
		
Click to expand...

The retailer gets charged by their bank for depositing cash. They get charged by everyone, the key is to bring in enough money to cover those charges. Not taking card payments in this modern era is restricting your business. In my own town there is a cafe that I don't use as it is cash only whilst the others all take cards. I wont be alone in avoiding them. It's a nice place but not nice enough compared to the others to persuade me to go to the cash machine first just for them. I go weeks now without spending cash.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			tried to practice my chipping in the back garden last night. dropped a ball and my dog ran off with it. dropped another and the little bugger had that one as well so I went and watched the tv. 
the dog then came and sat on my lap and spat both the golf balls out at me
		
Click to expand...

Trees in your garden for the dog to find them in ?


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Trees in your garden for the dog to find them in ?
		
Click to expand...

I would tell you to go forth and multiple but that made me laugh and sadly it's true


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			I would tell you to go forth and multiple but that made me laugh and sadly it's true
		
Click to expand...

We'll see at Sunningdale on day 2 - looking forward to it ðŸ‘


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			tried to practice my chipping in the back garden last night. dropped a ball and my dog ran off with it. dropped another and the little bugger had that one as well so I went and watched the tv.
the dog then came and sat on my lap and spat both the golf balls out at me
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you need to get a provisional dog?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The retailer gets charged by their bank for depositing cash. They get charged by everyone, the key is to bring in enough money to cover those charges. Not taking card payments in this modern era is restricting your business. In my own town there is a cafe that I don't use as it is cash only whilst the others all take cards. I wont be alone in avoiding them. It's a nice place but not nice enough compared to the others to persuade me to go to the cash machine first just for them. I go weeks now without spending cash.
		
Click to expand...

Of course bank charge for taking cash,  but as you say you negate that by taking in as much cash in one go as you can.   Sadly you canâ€™t do that with card payments, and each transaction sees a charge applied.
I always have a small amount of cash on me, and only use cards for reasonable size purchases, definitely not a topic and can of pop


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The retailer gets charged by their bank for depositing cash. They get charged by everyone, the key is to bring in enough money to cover those charges. Not taking card payments in this modern era is restricting your business. In my own town there is a cafe that I don't use as it is cash only whilst the others all take cards. I wont be alone in avoiding them. It's a nice place but not nice enough compared to the others to persuade me to go to the cash machine first just for them. I go weeks now without spending cash.
		
Click to expand...

If a place doesnâ€™t take card just screams tax avoidance or money laundering in this day and age ðŸ˜‚

Tanning place the wife used to use had this policy.. bet HMRC doesnâ€™t see itâ€™s fair share


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			If a place doesnâ€™t take cash just screams tax avoidance or money laundering in this day and age ðŸ˜‚

Tanning place the wife used to use had this policy.. bet HMRC doesnâ€™t see itâ€™s fair share
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you mean only takes cash. Yes, you are right it is about hiding money from HMRC. My wifes hairdresser is the same. A womans hairdressers who doesn't take card payments, the prices they charge


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			People giving their daughters double barrelled christian names. This isn't the Dukes of Hazard, they are not dolls. These little girls will grow up to be adults and being called Daisy-Mae (not made up), will not help their chances of being taken seriously at work, in life etc.
		
Click to expand...


So someone wonâ€™t get taken seriously because they have a double barrelled first name ?! Sorry but that a pile of rubbish , many people in the UK will have double barrelled first name , especially a lot of Irish people - I have a number of cousins who have double barrelled first names with Anne Marie being a popular one. Really poor to judge people like that


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

ðŸ™„


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm guessing you mean only takes cash. Yes, you are right it is about hiding money from HMRC. My wifes hairdresser is the same. A womans hairdressers who doesn't take card payments, the prices they charge 

Click to expand...

No it's not. Have you ever dealt with the HMRC? It costs the business to have a card machine and they're charged for every transaction, you wouldnt  be happy paying the transaction fee would you?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No it's not. Have you ever dealt with the HMRC? It costs the business to have a card machine and they're charged for every transaction, you wouldnt  be happy paying the transaction fee would you?
		
Click to expand...

I run a small business so know all about HMRC and transaction fees. It comes with the territory if you want the business. Even mobile coffee vans have tap and pay devices now. It's the way things are going, get with it or be left behind.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So someone wonâ€™t get taken seriously because they have a double barrelled first name ?! Sorry but that a pile of rubbish , many people in the UK will have double barrelled first name , especially a lot of Irish people - I have a number of cousins who have double barrelled first names with Anne Marie being a popular one. Really poor to judge people like that
		
Click to expand...

Anne Marie is classically Irish and is a name we have all heard going back in time. It is the baby doll, Americanised, chav titles that treat kids like dolls to be played with that irritate me. If you think that wont affect people in later life you are kidding yourself. Companies get cv's in and make snap judgements all the time due to the pile that come in. If somebody sees a baby doll name, that is going in the no pile like it or not


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I run a small business so know all about HMRC and transaction fees. It comes with the territory if you want the business. Even mobile coffee vans have tap and pay devices now. It's the way things are going, get with it or be left behind.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree with you.
We are quickly progressing to a cashless society. Most of  my transactions are contactless or by credit card.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I run a small business so know all about HMRC and transaction fees. It comes with the territory if you want the business. Even mobile coffee vans have tap and pay devices now. It's the way things are going, get with it or be left behind.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree, even my small village pub takes contactless payments these days. Very little I actually use cash for now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Fully agree, even my small village pub takes contactless payments these days. Very little I actually use cash for now.
		
Click to expand...

The majority of my cash payments are for society events to make it easier for the guy running it, turn up on day and pay cash he takes the Â£5 prizes, Â£2 twos club and rest is the actual green fee

The rest of my life is 90% card

Works well tho, put everything on the tesco card, get enough points to pay for days out


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 19, 2019)

Credit Reference Agencies - a Warning,

When away I missed a couple of small charges (Â£2.99 and Â£6.99) to one of my Credit Cards.  We cleared our CCs before we went so we wouldn't have to worry about them - but forgot these small incoming charges.  For that card - as I'd cleared it - I didn't set up a minimum payment DD   I didn't check the card while we were away - and I missed a couple of minimum payments - *when the total balance on the card was Â£10.  *

This triggered an Amber alert on my _Equifax _Credit Report - and that resulted in the credit limit being slashed (from Â£20000 to Â£500) by one of my other Credit Card companies - and an amber warning on my credit report that would stay there for 6 years unless I managed to something about it.  That warning would mean that I might not get the best rates for any future loans or whatever - or might get rejected for future CC 'deals'.  Because I missed two payments of Â£5.

Many telephone conversations later (6 weeks ago) and I _think _ (and pray as I might) I have got it sorted and should get the Amber warning changed to Green.  Still Amber on Equifax but looks OK on Experian.

But what came out of this that rather freaked me was that the Credit Reference Agencies do not know (or care) whether a missed payment is Â£5 on a Â£10 balance, or Â£5000 on a Â£100000 balance - they just get told by lenders of missed payments - and they then determine what that missed payment means in respect of an individual's credit worthiness and score - the information they provide to all lenders using their services; it stays there for 6 yrs, and it is *very* difficult to get it changed.  The CRAs will only correct a mistake made by the *lender *in their reporting to the CRAs - an oversight such as mine over a very small amount is just tough...and is not grounds for correcting my credit report and scoring.

I was lucky - I got my lender onto my side and I think that they must have taken my oversight on as an error on their part - but I think it was  close run thing.


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe you need to get a provisional dog?
		
Click to expand...

to be fair to him, he probably saved me a few quid as there's every chance I would've thinned a few through the summer house windows


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			We'll see at Sunningdale on day 2 - looking forward to it ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

why, do you need a good laugh?


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			thanks mate but my issue is, is that I don't talk about things
		
Click to expand...

Force yourself, even with someone you don't know, i.e. a psychologist, it helped me enormously to exorcise my demons.


----------



## Slab (Jul 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Or "that's Â£5 minimum charge on card I'm afraid." Leave it out mate, who the hell carries coins around anymore??
		
Click to expand...

Hand up, I use my debit card maybe once every two weeks at most, its cash for almost everything


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 19, 2019)

The 'nanny state'...
Lazy incompetent governance...
And, there's still folk that foolishly believe that loads of bureaucracy is the way forward... UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2019)

As someone correctly alluded to in another thread, the apparent need for golf commentators to apologise for bad language!
They're human and they're at work .................................. it happens!
If anyone stuck a mic in my face, whilst I was at work, there'd be more than just a few apologies, that's for sure.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			to be fair to him, he probably saved me a few quid as there's every chance I would've thinned a few through the summer house windows
		
Click to expand...

Be careful , a mate of mine knock his Jack Russell's eye out while practising his pitching in the garden.


----------



## Crow (Jul 19, 2019)

Handicap review, I've just been put up a shot, the shame!

(And I think that means my already slim chance in the H4H Handicap Challenge has just disappeared)


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anne Marie is classically Irish and is a name we have all heard going back in time. It is the baby doll, Americanised, chav titles that treat kids like dolls to be played with that irritate me. If you think that wont affect people in later life you are kidding yourself. Companies get cv's in and make snap judgements all the time due to the pile that come in. If somebody sees a baby doll name, that is going in the no pile like it or not
		
Click to expand...

Coming across as a real dinosaur on this one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Coming across as a real dinosaur on this one
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, you could be right. We're all allowed a little grumpiness about aspects of modern life though. This is one of mine.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, you could be right. We're all allowed a little grumpiness about aspects of modern life though. This is one of mine.
		
Click to expand...

I bet if they had a Master's degree, Phd and the right experience you wouldn't put them in a no pile.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, you could be right. We're all allowed a little grumpiness about aspects of modern life though. This is one of mine.
		
Click to expand...

One of mine is people who refer to their other halfâ€™s As â€œhubbyâ€ or â€œwifeâ€ when their not married. Their your partner. Boyfriend or girlfriend


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anne Marie is classically Irish and is a name we have all heard going back in time. It is the baby doll, Americanised, chav titles that treat kids like dolls to be played with that irritate me. If you think that wont affect people in later life you are kidding yourself. Companies get cv's in and make snap judgements all the time due to the pile that come in. If somebody sees a baby doll name, that is going in the no pile like it or not
		
Click to expand...

What is a â€œbaby dollâ€ name ?! 

And we get lots of CVâ€™s and not once have we judged or put someone in a â€œnoâ€ pile based on their name and doubt any respectable company would do as well because itâ€™s just someoneâ€™s name.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Coming across as a real dinosaur on this one
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, you could be right. We're all allowed a little grumpiness about aspects of modern life though. This is one of mine.
		
Click to expand...

Was only a random irritation tho ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What is a â€œbaby dollâ€ name ?!

And we get lots of CVâ€™s and not once have we judged or put someone in a â€œnoâ€ pile based on their name and doubt any respectable company would do as well because itâ€™s just someoneâ€™s name.
		
Click to expand...

You also wouldnâ€™t judge someone with a face tattoo either would you Phil. 
Good on ya ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

Tbf I wouldnâ€™t judge someone on their name,I might judge their parents tho. 

My son use to go to nursery with a girl called BeyoncÃ©. 
Her mum use to still be in her Pjâ€™s when dropping her off ðŸ™ˆðŸ˜‚

True story


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbf I wouldnâ€™t judge someone on their name,I might judge their parents tho. 

My son use to go to nursery with a girl called BeyoncÃ©. 
Her mum use to still be in her Pjâ€™s when dropping her off ðŸ™ˆðŸ˜‚

True story
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me her surname was Castle ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			Please tell me her surname was Castle ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

We couldn't be that lucky surely...


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2019)

Am American commentator who has just called a par 5 a 5 par.


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2019)

Van Rooyen's trackie bottoms.


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			We couldn't be that lucky surely...
		
Click to expand...

We can, and donâ€™t call me Shirley! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbf I wouldnâ€™t judge someone on their name,I might judge their parents tho.

My son use to go to nursery with a girl called BeyoncÃ©.
Her mum use to still be in her Pjâ€™s when dropping her off ðŸ™ˆðŸ˜‚

True story
		
Click to expand...

Do your kids go to school in Swanley as this is a regular occurrence at one of my kids schools ðŸ˜‚ however it tends to be wearing a onsie, with its hair up in a pineapple and wearing fluffy slippers, her kids name is Duke and every time I hear her call her kid I expect Boyces dog from Only fools and horse to come running along ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I bet if they had a Master's degree, Phd and the right experience you wouldn't put them in a no pile.
		
Click to expand...

If there were other candidates with the same qualifications then it comes down to little details. You are dead right, if a candidate is a mile ahead of another then of course it doesn't matter but that rarely happens. There are usually similar candidates at a similar level. How do you then start to pick apart? Obviously you interview but you have to get to the interview stage first. Why hamstring someone?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbf I wouldnâ€™t judge someone on their name,I might judge their parents tho.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is the key with this irritation, I wouldn't judge the person as I've worked with some people with some random names. But hugely judge the parents who thought those ridiculous names were a good idea to name a child like that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If there were other candidates with the same qualifications then it comes down to little details. You are dead right, if a candidate is a mile ahead of another then of course it doesn't matter but that rarely happens. There are usually similar candidates at a similar level. How do you then start to pick apart? Obviously you interview but you have to get to the interview stage first. Why hamstring someone?
		
Click to expand...

The little details does not include the personâ€™s name - not one agency I have worked with has ever judged based on someoneâ€™s name and poor to even think it that way. 

And you seperate candidates by interviewing and judging how they are as people.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I think this is the key with this irritation, I wouldn't judge the person as I've worked with some people with some random names. But hugely judge the parents who thought those ridiculous names were a good idea to name a child like that.
		
Click to expand...

This exactly. The kids didn't choose them.

Anyway, this is a random irritation, nothing more.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This exactly. The kids didn't choose them.

Anyway, this is a random irritation, nothing more.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the child suffers.. 2 of my favourites I've worked with over the years were 2 guys one called Blessing and the other Napoleon, you can only imagine the ribbing they took from people. Top blokes and good workers though. 

You sir are most entitled to your irritation that's what the thread is all about after all.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 19, 2019)

We were talking about dodgy kids names at work today.

My daughter used to go to school with Jenna Taylor. And my boss has a son with a friend called Robert Tickle, thatâ€™s fine but he has a sister called Tess.

Iâ€™ve heard of â€œcharacter buildingâ€ but ....


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We were talking about dodgy kids names at work today.

My daughter used to go to school with Jenna Taylor. And my boss has a son with a friend called Robert Tickle, thatâ€™s fine but he has a sister called Tess.

Iâ€™ve heard of â€œcharacter buildingâ€ but ....
		
Click to expand...

That's an absolute banger Fragger ðŸ˜‚

That's even better than a lad I played football at school with called Mike Hunt.


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			That's an absolute banger Fragger ðŸ˜‚

That's even better than a lad I played football at school with called Mike Hunt.
		
Click to expand...

I worked with a mike hunt and a James Bond


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			I worked with a mike hunt and a James Bond
		
Click to expand...

Did Mike have a twin cos the lad I knew did it'd be amazing if it was same fella.. 

James Bond though that's sensational


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			I worked with a mike hunt and a James Bond
		
Click to expand...

They're was a Richard [  Dick ] Puller drank in or local pup


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Did Mike have a twin cos the lad I knew did it'd be amazing if it was same fella.. 

James Bond though that's sensational
		
Click to expand...

Think he was an only child

Thereâ€™s a Richard Head in my office - I chuckle to myself every time I see him


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2019)

I once employed a guy named Roman Warrior.
Awesome name but he had to show me some I.D. before I took him seriously.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Did Mike have a twin cos the lad I knew did it'd be amazing if it was same fella..

James Bond though that's sensational
		
Click to expand...

He's also got his own show on Radio Shropshire n
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p001d7v4


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 19, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			They're was a Richard [  Dick ] Puller drank in or local pup 

Click to expand...

I worked with a guy called Peter Ennis. We had to diplomatically suggest he changed his signature from P.Ennis...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			As someone correctly alluded to in another thread, the apparent need for golf commentators to apologise for bad language!
They're human and they're at work .................................. it happens!
If anyone stuck a mic in my face, whilst I was at work, there'd be more than just a few apologies, that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Plus one for this and add boxing/UFC; I've tuned in to watch two people beat the  out of one another, am I really going to be bothered about a bit of fruity language between rounds?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbf I wouldnâ€™t judge someone on their name,I might judge their parents tho.

My son use to go to nursery with a girl called BeyoncÃ©.
Her mum use to still be in her Pjâ€™s when dropping her off ðŸ™ˆðŸ˜‚

True story
		
Click to expand...

Was she a single lady?        

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 20, 2019)

My complete lack of willpower. 

Eat better, I say. Exercise more, I say. 

Oh look, Iâ€™m a lazy git and that Chinese sounds tempting.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 20, 2019)

Paper cuts.


----------



## Dando (Jul 20, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Paper cuts.
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™re evil little buggers


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Her mum use to still be in her Pjâ€™s when dropping her off ðŸ™ˆðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Aaah the Gateshead Tuxedo, a common sight in certain areas of the North East


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			Think he was an only child

Thereâ€™s a Richard Head in my office - I chuckle to myself every time I see him
		
Click to expand...

I remember watching the news on a TV in a hotel in Scotland one morning while I was getting ready on a golf trip and they were interviewing a soldier and his rank and name  was Major Dick HeadðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2019)

My initials cause amusement occasionally. 

DP..... 

Was at Celtic Manor last year and there was a Californian lass as a concierge on arrival for the 2010. They take your initials to book on the bag tag. 

Her giggles at my initials only got worse when i told her my middle name was Alex....


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 20, 2019)

The silliest name I came across was a girl called I-a
Pronounced. "Idasha"
Crazy.......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			My initials cause amusement occasionally.

DP.....

Was at Celtic Manor last year and there was a Californian lass as a concierge on arrival for the 2010. They take your initials to book on the bag tag.

Her giggles at my initials only got worse when i told her my middle name was Alex....
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			Think he was an only child

Thereâ€™s a Richard Head in my office - I chuckle to myself every time I see him
		
Click to expand...

Richard Head? Where do you work? I worked in the same company as a RH for several years...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 20, 2019)

There was a baseball player in the 1970s for the Detroit Tigers whose name was Rusty Kuntz.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rusty_Kuntz


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 20, 2019)

I used to know an American called Randy Fairy. Brilliant name. He couldn't see the issue.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 20, 2019)

Booking my car in to get the front discs skimmed. They have my registration, so they know what car it is. I take it there, and they immediately say they can't do it, as my discs are too big for their equipment. Idiots.


----------



## Dando (Jul 20, 2019)

My new caravan fridge not playing ball and generally being a pain in the backside for the guy fitting it


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2019)

There was a famous Nascar driver called Dick Trickle and an alpine skier called Fanny Chmelar .


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 20, 2019)

Slime said:



			There was a famous Nascar driver called Dick Trickle and an alpine skier called Fanny Chmelar .
		
Click to expand...

The Fanny Chmelar [ smeller ] question was actually asked on the Chase [ ITV ], Bradley couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2019)

Missing club champs weekend. Went up for some lunch and see the scores coming in.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 20, 2019)

Course was closed first thing this morning due to heavy overnight rain  , now dry as a bone sun split in the trees since 9.30.
 But the course is still closed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Course was closed first thing this morning due to heavy overnight rain  , now dry as a bone sun split in the trees since 9.30.
But the course is still closed  

Click to expand...

Whats the forecast tonight? Any chance of a game tomorrow?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 20, 2019)

Slime said:



			There was a famous Nascar driver called Dick Trickle and an alpine skier called Fanny Chmelar .
		
Click to expand...

It was his car that was used for all the clips in Days of Thunder hence Tom Cruise's character being called Cole Trickle.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 20, 2019)

The trailers for Top Gun 2.  Just awful.    Crazy CGI special effects.    Some films just should be banned from ever having sequels.


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The trailers for Top Gun 2.  Just awful.    Crazy CGI special effects.    *Some films just should be banned from ever having sequels.*

Click to expand...

Well said, I'll give you Jaws.
Stunning film, pathetic sequels.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 20, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			They're was a Richard [  Dick ] Puller drank in or local pup 

Click to expand...

Recently had to attend a pre-project meeting. They put an email up on screen and I started chuckling. My colleague asked why and I told him to look at the people CC'd. One of the European project managers was called Huges Chuffart. Childish I know, but it got me through 4 hours of an incredibly boring meeting.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Whats the forecast tonight? Any chance of a game tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

We're booked in for a Texas Scramble tomorrow Sunday 11.32, forecast says 20* with rain heading our way  PM [ coming across the sea from the Open ] but fingers crossed , we'll miss the worst.. 
Has anyone ever actually NRD in a Texas Scramble


----------



## Piece (Jul 21, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Recently had to attend a pre-project meeting. They put an email up on screen and I started chuckling. My colleague asked why and I told him to look at the people CC'd. One of the European project managers was called Huges Chuffart. Childish I know, but it got me through 4 hours of an incredibly boring meeting.
		
Click to expand...

I attended a project meeting in Cannes at Thales several years ago and the female french host was in the large, packed reception desperately looking for my colleague, Cock Overbeek. She kept asking around with no luck until we heard her shout out, â€œAnyone seen Cock?! I need Cock now!!â€.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2019)

Tommy Fleetwood.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 21, 2019)

Paul McGinley and Wayne Riley...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2019)

No more golf majors until April ðŸ˜¢ and because of the US wanting the Fed ex moved ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2019)

People moaning about the scoring in today's Open.
The weather was pivotal in this, even I would have struggled.
Lowry was magnificent.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

Getting my stuff from the club ready for the next few days and leaving the keys in the locker and having to drive all the way back again. Fortunately some kind soul had made sure it was locked and left the keys behind the bar. Think senility is setting in


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 22, 2019)

The absolute ball ache of trying to sort Liverpool tickets out

Miles better going the pub to watch them


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 22, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			The absolute ball ache of trying to sort Liverpool tickets out

Miles better going the pub to watch them
		
Click to expand...

I'd have thought that was a given for any team, especially on a dark dank November evening.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Richard Head? Where do you work? I worked in the same company as a RH for several years...
		
Click to expand...

Also knew a RH - he worked on the Sales / Account Management side of a software company an ex-employer was looking to engage with.

One of my Physics teachers at school was a James Riddle...

...and had a work colleague Robert Searle - which is fine - though back in the day of getting computer print outs from a central location when printouts were identified by our first name initial concatenated with our surname...

I did once put together a spoof letter to our head of department as a 1st April tease - signed by a lady in HR called Avril Fouler...


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 22, 2019)

Birds.

They've scoffed all my Strawberries and Blackcurrents. 

oh, and squirrels, well the one that keeps digging up my lawn for the stuff it keeps burying in it.


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 22, 2019)

Getting tired of people saying "I don't look my age" or "I've never looked my age".
What are they trying to deflect?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Getting tired of people saying "I don't look my age" or "I've never looked my age".
What are they trying to deflect?
		
Click to expand...

Add in the women who appear in the papers every so often and claim they go out with their daughters on nights out and people mistake them for sisters. Yeah, really, course they do . Answer to your question, they are trying to kid themselves that the ageing process doesn't impact them, they will never get old or ill. They are insecure.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 22, 2019)

Firstly, knobheads that consider it acceptable to operate their audible warning device at soppy o'clock to advise their ride they are outside waiting... It was bad enough when I worked nights and had just nodded off when some tool thought (or rather didn't think) to do it... But now I've no real need to be awake early I think it grates even more....

Secondly, weeks of road closures for something nobody wants or anybody has come close to justifying...


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 22, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Also knew a RH - he worked on the Sales / Account Management side of a software company an ex-employer was looking to engage with.

One of my Physics teachers at school was a James Riddle...

...and had a work colleague Robert Searle - which is fine - though back in the day of getting computer print outs from a central location when printouts were identified by our first name initial concatenated with our surname...

I did once put together a spoof letter to our head of department as a 1st April tease - signed by a lady in HR called Avril Fouler...
		
Click to expand...

Used to work with a guy called Jonathan Thomas (he insisted on being called Jonathan, he didn't answer to John).
Friend of mine has the surname of Lloyd. When he got married, his wife got the registrar to officially double barrel her surname to Barker-Lloyd about 5 minutes after the wedding ceremony, as she didn't want to be Emma Lloyd unfortunately


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Add in the women who appear in the papers every so often and claim they go out with their daughters on nights out and people mistake them for sisters. Yeah, really, course they do . Answer to your question, they are trying to kid themselves that the ageing process doesn't impact them, they will never get old or ill. They are insecure.
		
Click to expand...

The age we live in is all make-up, plastic surgery, diet, detox, Botox. Nearly everyone wants to look younger.
There are 37 trillion cells in the body. It's wallpapering over the cracks.
So I'm particularly disappointed in the likes of Richard Dawkins (born 1942) making the statement he never looked his age. His students thought he was one of them. Although you can look more than your years, you can't look younger than about two.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 22, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			The age we live in is all make-up, plastic surgery, diet, detox, Botox. Nearly everyone wants to look younger.
There are 37 trillion cells in the body. It's wallpapering over the cracks.
So I'm particularly disappointed in the likes of Richard Dawkins (born 1942) making the statement he never looked his age. His students thought he was one of them. Although you can look more than your years, you can't look younger than about two.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but you can. My middle brother is 16 months younger than me at 52, yet with his dark full head of hair and boyish smile he does look no more than 40.
My wife also has a young looking face, no wrinkles or lines and  her and our youngest daughter, who's 25, are often taken for sisters.
Sometimes nature is kinder to you than others.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Seemingly there was an African guy called Mr Richey , his first name was Mahbosa. I'll get my coat.


----------



## Sats (Jul 22, 2019)

London, Londoners and the capital in general. Horrendous place filled with horrendous people. I often wonder why I still work there, but glad I don't live in it.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 22, 2019)

Mercedes. When they serviced and washed my car, they coated the wheels in some gunk or other. It holds brake dust like a sticky thing, and does not jet wash off. A ten minute job has become an hour and a half. Thanks.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 22, 2019)

Aircon struggling with the temps today. We're getting a Saharan plume this week. High 30's in the shade...


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 22, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Aircon struggling with the temps today. We're getting a Saharan plume this week. High 30's in the shade...
		
Click to expand...

You back in the UK? ðŸŒžðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜†


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			You back in the UK? ðŸŒžðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

No, but you're getting it too. 37* at 11am today. Had to have lunch in the bar instead of out on the terrace.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 22, 2019)

Tough times.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 22, 2019)

The new leader of the Liberal Democrats, a party named after democracy stating her main intent is to ignore the democratic vote of the country over leaving the EU.   You really couldn't make it up.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 22, 2019)

Being one of the few that seemingly didn't back Lowry.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 23, 2019)

People, (mainly young because they have no excuse) who still use Fahrenheit when referring to temp. Ok if your American ofc.. but a friend of mine txt me this morning going to be 99 today... sheâ€™s 35!! Ffs not like itâ€™s been used since the 1960s or anything


----------



## Slab (Jul 23, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			People, (mainly young because they have no excuse) who still use Fahrenheit when referring to temp. Ok if your American ofc.. but a friend of mine txt me this morning going to be 99 today... sheâ€™s 35!! Ffs not like itâ€™s been used since the 1960s or anything
		
Click to expand...

And that same person will never use Fahrenheit when they tell you how cold it is


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 23, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			People, (mainly young because they have no excuse) who still use Fahrenheit when referring to temp. Ok if your American ofc.. but a friend of mine txt me this morning going to be 99 today... sheâ€™s 35!! Ffs not like itâ€™s been used since the 1960s or anything
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, some of us were originally taught in F*. If you told me its 16*C, I'd convert it to F* = 61*. Similarly 22*C is 72*F. Its a pain, or it was.... now every day is a warm one right through to January when I might have to find trousers and a sweater till mid-March when it will be shorts and t-shirt again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Sadly, some of us were originally taught in F*. If you told me its 16*C, I'd convert it to F* = 61*. Similarly 22*C is 72*F. Its a pain, or it was.... now every day is a warm one right through to January when I might have to find trousers and a sweater till mid-March when it will be shorts and t-shirt again.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, you are a smidge over 35 , Paul's example. My kids are 17 & 19 and farneheit is an alien measurement to them, they do not use it at all. If someone told them it was 90Â° they would ask me what that was in C. My generation, I'm 49, were taught Celsius but Farenheit was still widely used. I find now that I solely use celsius, I've stopped converting in my head. I think it tends to show that imperial can be eased out if the will is there.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair, you are a smidge over 35 , Paul's example. My kids are 17 & 19 and farneheit is an alien measurement to them, they do not use it at all. If someone told them it was 90Â° they would ask me what that was in C. My generation, I'm 49, were taught Celsius but Farenheit was still widely used. I find now that I solely use celsius, I've stopped converting in my head. I think it tends to show that imperial can be eased out if the will is there.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone under the age of 40 who uses Fahrenheit and isnâ€™t from the USA should be examined by the men in white coats ðŸ˜‚ crazy talk!


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair, you are a smidge over 35 , Paul's example. My kids are 17 & 19 and farneheit is an alien measurement to them, they do not use it at all. If someone told them it was 90Â° they would ask me what that was in C. My generation, I'm 49, were taught Celsius but Farenheit was still widely used. I find now that I solely use celsius, I've stopped converting in my head. I think it tends to show that imperial can be eased out if the will is there.
		
Click to expand...

Show them small item (like a matchbox) and ask them how long it is. I'll bet they say "about 1 inch" !!!! LOL


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair, you are a smidge over 35 , Paul's example. My kids are 17 & 19 and farneheit is an alien measurement to them, they do not use it at all. If someone told them it was 90Â° they would ask me what that was in C. My generation, I'm 49, were taught Celsius but Farenheit was still widely used. I find now that I solely use celsius, I've stopped converting in my head. I think it tends to show that imperial can be eased out if the will is there.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 32 and I also have no idea what Fahrenheit is. If you told me it was 70 Fahrenheit I wouldn't know whether to wear shorts or my winter coat.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2019)

My Dad likes using fahrenheit and I just guess based on the way he's said it as to whether that's good or not


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Show them small item (like a matchbox) and ask them how long it is. I'll bet they say "about 1 inch" !!!! LOL
		
Click to expand...

They wouldn't at the moment. Ironically I probably would but they use metric measurements only right now. Distance measurements are a mixed up mess so as they get older and have to buy items based on length I wouldn't be surprised if they picked up on imperial more.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They wouldn't at the moment. Ironically I probably would but they use metric measurements only right now. Distance measurements are a mixed up mess so as they get older and have to buy items based on length I wouldn't be surprised if they picked up on imperial more.
		
Click to expand...

The weird thing with distance is that football and golf have maintained the usage of yards, hence that is what I think in. I don't think my mindset will change unless there is a global overhaul in those two sports where they say everything has to be done in metres. And I don't think that will ever happen in football. I mean I can't imagine a ref saying the wall has to get back 9.1 metres.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 23, 2019)

Many people use both.
When it's hot, it's in the 80s
When it's cold it's -3


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm 54 and I use farenheit which winds Junior Shark up no end.  Then again, this does make me only about 16 in centigrade.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 23, 2019)

Having worked in a job where part 'n parcel of the operation is maintaining/manipulating temperatures of the various baths... Due to, depending on where the kit was sourced, temperatures could've been displayed in either centigrade or fahrenheit I've always been comfortable thinking in either scale...

Question for the younger folk... When buying clobber do you look for metric or imperial sizing? Not sure I even know what the mm size I'd seek when buying trousers or jackets...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Question for the younger folk... When buying clobber do you look for metric or imperial sizing? Not sure I even know what the mm size I'd seek when buying trousers or jackets...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not younger but to be fair it is sized in imperial so they have no choice. Trousers are definitely marked in inches on the hanger. They may have cm on the label as well but the hanger only has imperial. Tops for men are S, M, L, XL etc I don't buy smart work shirts so I can't comment there. It is typically British in terms of the whole metrification, we have toyed with it rather than committing fully.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2019)

I used to convert but no longer bother.  I don;t need to know the temperature precisely - knowing 5* is getting cold; 10* is not so warm; 18* is an OK summer's day (13 in Scotland  ); 22* it's getting warm, 28* hot.  Something like that.


----------



## Slab (Jul 23, 2019)

Had to make the switch in golf to metric. Too many others using it to faff about setting the cart gps to yards and the range is metric anyway, so now even when i have the choice I prefer metres


----------



## Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

My soon to be MiL moaning she has to book a hotel room the night before our wedding so she can be at venue at 8am.. Even though there is no need for her to do so, no need for her to be at the venue that early the wedding isn't until 2pm, it's fully set up by the organisers all she has to do is get ready and be there an hour before the ceremony so no need for her to book anything but yet she's insisting she has to be there for 8am.. No idea why nobody else will be there.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 23, 2019)

.. when Bojo the Buffoon becomes PM... and the news is all about his 'long time ambition to be PM'..


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2019)

Being stung behind the knee by a yellow jacket .................................... again!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2019)

Jessica Yaniv.


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2019)

Whilst sweating like a pig on a spit I become the epicentre for a swarm of flying ants that stuck to me like poo to a blanket!


----------



## bobmac (Jul 23, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Jessica Yaniv.
		
Click to expand...

If the reports on what he said on twitter are true, he should be in jail


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 23, 2019)

Whichever fool at ITV that thought it a good idea to change the scheduled edition of the chase today to one featuring Boris's dad...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2019)

bobmac said:



			If the reports on what he said on twitter are true, he should be in jail
		
Click to expand...

yes but he would want to be in a womans Prison wouldn't he


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 23, 2019)

Politics - or should that be politicians?! Just cringe-worthy watching Hunt like some sort of weird robot and Johnson talking in that weird rhythm that makes me constantly think he's forgotten what he was going to say.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I'm 54 and I use farenheit which winds Junior Shark up no end.  Then again, this does make me only about 16 in centigrade.
		
Click to expand...

I like Centigrade , I'm a 22 C. what was the calculation   was it 9 5ths plus 32, then 5 9ths minus 32


----------



## Imurg (Jul 24, 2019)

Rain and thunderstorms on one of the hottest nights of the year - especially when the wind blows it straight through your bedroom window forcing closure.
Temp rises like an oven, even less chance of sleep and for someone who doesn't sleep well that's not good.
So, after crashing at 9.30 after a hot day at Sunningdale, not sleeping particularly well anyway and unable to have bedroom windows open.....I'm up and about
Oh deep joy
It's going to be a very very long day.....


----------



## BrianM (Jul 24, 2019)

Belittling of someone on a forum because of how they write.
Does it make you feel big and clever...


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2019)

bobmac said:



			If the reports on what he said on twitter are true, he should be in jail
		
Click to expand...

*she. 

But yeah, I agree, really shocking stuff. The waxing thing is utterly bizarre, but the more worrying bit is the messages sent regarding being naked in changing rooms, tampons and then the hosting of a "Topless Pool Party" for 12-24 year olds with strictly no parents or guardians. Comes across very predatory and bizarrely has a number of vocal supporters on Social Media.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Rain and thunderstorms on one of the hottest nights of the year - especially when the wind blows it straight through your bedroom window forcing closure.
Temp rises like an oven, even less chance of sleep and for someone who doesn't sleep well that's not good.
So, after crashing at 9.30 after a hot day at Sunningdale, not sleeping particularly well anyway and unable to have bedroom windows open.....I'm up and about
Oh deep joy
It's going to be a very very long day.....
		
Click to expand...

That was very loud - thankfully a load of Bee Sting Cider that was drunk in the Bear by numerous people will have helped the sleep , and second thanks for having air con in the room , itâ€™s going to be a hot one again ðŸ¥µ


----------



## Wolf (Jul 24, 2019)

Phone call from company providing the suits and shoes for my wedding, informing me that all the shoes that have been tried on and paid for are no longer available just 2 weeks before we get married. Irritation part 1 is that they were paid for 6 months ago, part 2 is that we were told 5 months ago they were now in stock and put aside for collection with our suits the week before wedding. Part 3 is the guy finally admitting on the phone they had them but let someone else take them as they thought they could just get more in, which they now can't. 

As a result got to either change the style they can provide or get a refund back and shop elsewhere which isn't really an option considering the people needing live all over the place so can't get together before wedding which is why it was all organised months ago ðŸ˜


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Phone call from company providing the suits and shoes for my wedding, informing me that all the shoes that have been tried on and paid for are no longer available just 2 weeks before we get married. Irritation part 1 is that they were paid for 6 months ago, part 2 is that we were told 5 months ago they were now in stock and put aside for collection with our suits the week before wedding. Part 3 is the guy finally admitting on the phone they had them but let someone else take them as they thought they could just get more in, which they now can't.

As a result got to either change the style they can provide or get a refund back and shop elsewhere which isn't really an option considering the people needing live all over the place so can't get together before wedding which is why it was all organised months ago ðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

What a PITA. Don't know if this helps but eldest DD gets married at the end of the month and the groomsmen, best men and HID have got formal shoes from Asda for only Â£18.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 24, 2019)

chellie said:



			What a PITA. Don't know if this helps but eldest DD gets married at the end of the month and the groomsmen, best men and HID have got formal shoes from Asda for only Â£18.
		
Click to expand...

Massive pain in the arse. 

Unfortunately for us thought your suggestion is appreciated we can't do like wise due to all the different sizes and needing boys shoes to match which is why we went through the company providing the suits nevauaebtjwybdinthe exact same shoe for little ones. So we're having to put faith in them to provide something similar for everyone


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Massive pain in the arse.

Unfortunately for us thought your suggestion is appreciated we can't do like wise due to all the different sizes and needing boys shoes to match which is why we went through the company providing the suits nevauaebtjwybdinthe exact same shoe for little ones. *So we're having to put faith in them to provide something similar for everyone*

Click to expand...

Are you getting any sort of discount or partial refund at least?? It's outrageous that they put purchased products aside for you and then sold them on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 24, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Politics - or should that be politicians?! Just cringe-worthy watching Hunt like some sort of weird robot and *Johnson talking in that weird rhythm* that makes me constantly think he's forgotten what he was going to say.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody TALKS that way NATURALLY - EMPHASIS and rhythm all OVER the place - so for ME it's all AN irritating act being PUT ON by a consummate ACTOR.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 24, 2019)

My daughter's teaching pro boyfriend knowing that I am struggling badly, badly, badly with my game - yet not coming to me offering to take me to the swing studio and practice ground to try and sort it out.  And he lived rent-free in our house for 5 months...


----------



## BrianM (Jul 24, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My daughter's teaching pro boyfriend knowing that I am struggling badly, badly, badly with my game - yet not coming to me offering to take me to the swing studio and practice ground to try and sort it out.  And he lived rent-free in our house for 5 months...
		
Click to expand...

Get him told, the least he should be doing!!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 24, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My daughter's teaching pro boyfriend knowing that I am struggling badly, badly, badly with my game - yet not coming to me offering to take me to the swing studio and practice ground to try and sort it out.  And he lived rent-free in our house for 5 months...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he doesn't wanna mix business with pleasure. 

Maybe he thinks instead of coming across as pushy and inviting you along he thinks you should ask for help and he may then gladly oblige you FOC. 

The rent free part is kind of irrelevant though as surely you did that for your daughter not him. SiLH just ask for help I'm sure he will gakdy assist then.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Are you getting any sort of discount or partial refund at least?? It's outrageous that they put purchased products aside for you and then sold them on.
		
Click to expand...

At the moment mate nope we're not. But the place is based in Kent which is where we're getting married but I can't get anytime to get down there till 2 days before so faith is going in the FiL to go sort it out. Had a nice rant at them down the phone but hopefully they will sort something because its not on


----------



## GB72 (Jul 24, 2019)

There is an argument that you paid in full, the money was used to buy the shoes and so you owned them at that point. Legally interesting how that would pan out when coupled with an admission that they were then sold on to someone else.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 24, 2019)

GB72 said:



			There is an argument that you paid in full, the money was used to buy the shoes and so you owned them at that point. Legally interesting how that would pan out when coupled with an admission that they were then sold on to someone else.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh I actually hadn't thought of it in that context and raises an interesting point. I've spoken to FiL he's going up to the venue on Friday to sort some other bits out and is going to call in to the place providing suits and shoes on way back to have a word and come to a resolution


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 24, 2019)

Quite a large Windows upgrade happening on my laptop, taking bloody ages.


----------



## badgb21 (Jul 24, 2019)

I good quality quiet ceiling fan with a remote control - Heaven!




Imurg said:



			Rain and thunderstorms on one of the hottest nights of the year - especially when the wind blows it straight through your bedroom window forcing closure.
Temp rises like an oven, even less chance of sleep and for someone who doesn't sleep well that's not good.
So, after crashing at 9.30 after a hot day at Sunningdale, not sleeping particularly well anyway and unable to have bedroom windows open.....I'm up and about
Oh deep joy
It's going to be a very very long day.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 24, 2019)

Golf related this time.

1) Playing a new course and asked by my PP where do we go next? FFS

2) Large sign on the way onto the course and at the first tee 'Place Rakes IN Bunkers', only to find the opposite whilst playing, and we followed a members competition. 


3) One more...... Both players off 18 hc, get on the tee and PP asks, what;s the stroke index? Does it matter we get a shot a hole


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 24, 2019)

A beautiful summers evening ruined by the sound of petrol mowers and yapping dogs...

Suburban living don'tcha luv it!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 24, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Jessica Yaniv.
		
Click to expand...

This is what happens when you indulge people with mental disorders.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 24, 2019)

The thought of having to wear a suit to my job interview in Manchester tomorrow. In 32 degree heat. 2.5 hour train journey beforehand in similar heat peeing me off just as much. God knows what impression I'm going to make. Going to look like a participant in some weird wet t-shirt competition.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Quite a large Windows upgrade happening on my laptop, taking bloody ages.
		
Click to expand...

And you a windows expert


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 24, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			The thought of having to wear a suit to my job interview in Manchester tomorrow. In 32 degree heat. 2.5 hour train journey beforehand in similar heat peeing me off just as much. God knows what impression I'm going to make. Going to look like a participant in some weird wet t-shirt competition.
		
Click to expand...

Why donâ€™t you travel in something more comfortable and get changed at the train station or a changing rooms in a department store nearby?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 24, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			The thought of having to wear a suit to my job interview in Manchester tomorrow. In 32 degree heat. 2.5 hour train journey beforehand in similar heat peeing me off just as much. God knows what impression I'm going to make. Going to look like a participant in some weird wet t-shirt competition.
		
Click to expand...

Why not travel in shorts/tee shirt and take your suit/shirt tie in a suit bag. When you get to the interview, get changed into your suit and stand out from the crowd


----------



## bobmac (Jul 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Why donâ€™t you travel in something more comfortable and get changed at the train station or a changing rooms in a department store nearby?
		
Click to expand...

Genious


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Show some initiative, just wear a t/shirt shorts and flip flops.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 24, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Why not travel in shorts/tee shirt and take your suit/shirt tie in a suit bag. When you get to the interview, get changed into your suit and stand out from the crowd  

Click to expand...

Thanks gents - a real woods for trees moment right there.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 24, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			And you a windows expert 

Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 25, 2019)

Laura Kuenssberg - what a load of utter drivel she spouts.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2019)

full_throttle said:



			Golf related this time.

1) Playing a new course and asked by my PP where do we go next? FFS

2) Large sign on the way onto the course and *at the first tee 'Place Rakes IN Bunkers', only to find the opposite whilst playing, and we followed a members competition. *


3) One more...... Both players off 18 hc, get on the tee and PP asks, what;s the stroke index? Does it matter we get a shot a hole 

Click to expand...

LOL - same as it ever was


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Laura Kuenssberg - what a load of utter drivel she spouts.
		
Click to expand...

I happily lap up her drivel (though can I say that?)


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 25, 2019)

The word marmite as in 'golf is like marmite - you either love it or hate it.'
This ridiculous metaphor now finds it way into the vocabulary of BBC presenters.
Needs to be red carded.
What other words make you wince?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2019)

" from the get go"


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2019)

'Literally', it literally makes my head explode when people use it inappropriately.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 25, 2019)

Twaddle.


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 25, 2019)

"Crash out". England crash out of the World Cup. Andy Murray crashes out of Wimbledon. Not a hint of a collision.


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2019)

Wintry.
No such word in my world ................................. it's wintery, end of.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Wintry.
No such word in my world ................................. it's wintery, end of.
		
Click to expand...

Completely wrong. Both are words but your preferred spelling is the lesser used one.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 25, 2019)

SatchFan said:



			"Crash out". England crash out of the World Cup. Andy Murray crashes out of Wimbledon. Not a hint of a collision.
		
Click to expand...

Crashing is not necessarily synonymous with a collision.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 25, 2019)

People who equate their own lack of knowledge as being an error by someone else.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 25, 2019)

There's nothing better/worse than.....

I can assure you I can think of something 1000 times better/worse......


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 25, 2019)

Most overused word is 'amazing'.
As in:
It was Amazing, Amazing.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 25, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Most overused word is 'amazing'.
As in:
It was Amazing, Amazing.
		
Click to expand...

I made my name with my overuse of the word Mega ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			'Literally', it literally makes my head explode when people use it inappropriately.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I admire what you did there. I feel your pain though. Currently working with some 20 something grads and their misuse of literally has been eating away at me for days.
Yesterday at lunch, when discussing something funny (or allegedly so) he said "mate, I literally died!" And so, my sanity snapped and I responded "oh did you, I'm sorry to hear that. It must have been a traumatic experience, how did they resuscitate you?" 

He spent a few moments looking at me blankly before asking what the hell I was talking about. When I explained... well that's a story for another thread ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Wintry.
No such word in my world ................................. it's wintery, end of.
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



*Completely wrong*. Both are words but your preferred spelling is the lesser used one.
		
Click to expand...

You are totally incorrect!
In my world, the word 'wintry' does not exist as correct, it's 'wintery' ........................ and that's a fact.
Today's weather is very summery, not summry.
FACT.


----------



## Piece (Jul 25, 2019)

Use of 'leverage' in corporate speak.


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			wintry
/ËˆwÉªnt(É™)ri/
_adjective_
characteristic of winter, especially in feeling or looking very cold and bleak.
"a wintry landscape"
synonyms:bleak, cold, chilly, frosty, freezing, icy, snowy, icy-cold, arctic, glacial, frigid, bitter, biting, piercing, sharp, raw;

ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜‰

https://grammarist.com/spelling/wintery-wintry/

My random irritation is people using the word â€œfactâ€ when itâ€™s just an opinion ðŸ˜‰ or their preferred method
		
Click to expand...

You, just as Kellfire, are totally missing the point.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 25, 2019)

The FACT is ..... some words don't exist in Slime's world, not the real world, Slime's world


----------



## BrianM (Jul 25, 2019)

A9 ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 25, 2019)

The USA is heading back towards state sanctioned murder. Disgusting.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The USA is heading back towards state sanctioned murder. Disgusting.
		
Click to expand...

With Priti Patel as Home Secretary...actually no - she'll hopefully be out on her ear well before anything so obscene could be proposed here.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 25, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I used to convert but no longer bother.  I don;t need to know the temperature precisely - knowing 5* is getting cold; 10* is not so warm; 18* is an OK summer's day (13 in Scotland  ); 22* it's getting warm, 28* hot.  Something like that.
		
Click to expand...

Coat on= it's cold
Coat off= it's hot


----------



## chellie (Jul 25, 2019)

Being stung under my arm by a wasp. Was playing a chip shot on the second hole when it happened. Bloody wasp was hanging off my arm for ages. PP had to swat it away then pull the sting out.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 25, 2019)

"I'm not being funny but..." You're damned right you're not being funny. If you don't like it, tell me. Don't couch it in flowery waffle.

God, its hot here today... and relax...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2019)

chellie said:



			Being stung under my arm by a wasp. Was playing a chip shot on the second hole when it happened. Bloody wasp was hanging off my arm for ages. PP had to swat it away then pull the sting out.
		
Click to expand...

I had this on Tuesday on the Old course. Lying on the grass by the halfway hut, sat up and felt a sharp pain under my right armpit and a pesky wasp dropped from inside the sleeve. Never felt it go in or I'd have tried and got it out


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			"I'm not being funny but..." You're damned right you're not being funny. If you don't like it, tell me. Don't couch it in flowery waffle.

God, its hot here today... and relax...
		
Click to expand...

Same here, but a mere 31* but just we've been invaded by a plague of flying ants , hopefully the wind changes


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 25, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Same here, but a mere 31* but just we've been invaded by a plague of flying ants , hopefully the wind changes 

Click to expand...

31*, in Scotland? I dream of 31*. It was 34* at 9:30am this morning when I went bowling.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 25, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I happily lap up her drivel (though can I say that?)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			31*, in Scotland? I dream of 31*. It was 34* at 9:30am this morning when I went bowling.
		
Click to expand...

I know, my old buddy Sammy who stays near you,  has come home for a month or 2 because it's too hot for him.


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2019)

chellie said:



			Being stung under my arm by a wasp. Was playing a chip shot on the second hole when it happened. Bloody wasp was hanging off my arm for ages. PP had to swat it away then pull the sting out.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was probably a bee as wasps don't leave their stings in their victims.
I know, I'm frequently their victim!
Six times last year and three times, so far, this year!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 25, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			The word marmite as in 'golf is like marmite - you either love it or hate it.'
This ridiculous metaphor now finds it way into the vocabulary of BBC presenters.
Needs to be red carded.
What other words make you wince?
		
Click to expand...

A guy I sit next to at work and lift share with starts every sentence with "I'm not being funny, but......."
Drives me nuts.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			A guy I sit next to at work and lift share with starts every sentence with "I'm not being funny, but......."
Drives me nuts.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously


----------



## woofers (Jul 26, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Most overused word is 'amazing'.
As in:
It was Amazing, Amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Along with â€œAwesomeâ€


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2019)

woofers said:



			Along with â€œAwesomeâ€
		
Click to expand...

That's Super overused.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 26, 2019)

The term "Lit" 

I don't even get what it means, it's the new term for awesome I think..


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

Probably had this before but...
People who leave rubbish - apple cores, banana skins, shopping lists, empty crisp packets etc - in supermarket customer trolleys when the return the to the stack..
Inconsiderate Peasants


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 27, 2019)

Folk saying London when they actually mean government/Westminster...

And, whoever at the beeb who thinks it's a great idea to conduct interviews with someone who's hanging onto an umbrella stood on a rain and wind swept balcony...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2019)

Took HID to a nearby minor injury unit hospital after her stunt woman act, while I was away at Sunningdale, went wrong and she hurt her foot. So we wait 2 hours to be told that they hadn't got anyone in to do an xray, something I'd have though would be a necessity in a injury unit! Luckily it looks like her foot isn't broken.

Then I sat watching people going in for blood tests with hardly a couple of minutes wait knowing that I have to have 2 blood tests to do which, had i bought the paperwork, could have been done there and much quicker than it will be next week when I go to our nearest hospital


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 27, 2019)

British ("high speed") Rail.
Let down millions of commuters again because the weather was the wrong type of heat this time.
I was caught out 3 times but felt so sorry for the people who had to endure a nightmare.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

Trying to sit and write a wedding speech


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Trying to sit and write a wedding speech
		
Click to expand...

Keep it short. Don't try to be funny unless you are genuinely funny. Oh, and keep it short ðŸ‘. 

Far too much is expected of wedding speeches, too much pressure. Don't let it eat you up.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Keep it short. Don't try to be funny unless you are genuinely funny. Oh, and keep it short ðŸ‘.

Far too much is expected of wedding speeches, too much pressure. Don't let it eat you up.
		
Click to expand...

I'm more funny when trying not to be ðŸ˜‚
I'm keeping it simple a quick thanks to all the parties involved, a brief touch on the wife and a cheers


----------



## bobmac (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'm more funny when trying not to be ðŸ˜‚
I'm keeping it simple a quick thanks to all the parties involved, *a brief touch on the wife* and a cheers
		
Click to expand...

I'd save that for the wedding night


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I'd save that for the wedding night  

Click to expand...

Prefer an audience ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 27, 2019)

Patriotic partying, well that's a new one.
Probably need to be careful at the last night of the Proms now

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...bout-onboard-clown/ar-AAEWGCy?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 27, 2019)

42* in the shade at 3pm. A strong breeze too, which isn't helping as it feels like you're getting blasted with a giant hair dryer.


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Prefer an audience ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

That should get the laugh you are looking for.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

Got up to go and play golf this morning. It's raining. Alot.
Mog 1 has puked in the hallway. Clear it up.

Just about to leave, Mog 2 pukes all over the hob. Clear it up.

Get to golf club. Course closed. Waterlogged.

Sit around for an hour and a half. Course open, go  go, go. Ladies comp going out, charity society going out. Go now or forget it.

Rush like a rushy thing, and then top my way through the first 4 holes. Top, top, top, top, ahh  for flips sake, can I not hit the flipping thing properly? 

Should have stayed in bed.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			That should get the laugh you are looking for.

Click to expand...

Best hope it's a warm day ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 28, 2019)

Rain! Not just rain....heavy rain. Course closed


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 28, 2019)

Dust. 

Just emptied the loft

Got to get used to it the extension work starts next month


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2019)

Old coffin Dodgers moaning about kids having a bit of fun in a 20m swimming pool.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Old coffin Dodgers moaning about kids having a bit of fun in a 20m swimming pool.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest public pool or members gym/health club pool


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Old coffin Dodgers moaning about kids having a bit of fun in a 20m swimming pool.
		
Click to expand...

Have 2 likes with a double like on the side. There were 7 people in the community pool yesterday, 3 of them kids with large inflatables. The community president comes down and tells them to get the inflatables out of the pool as "they're against the community rules" because they take up too much room. What a crock!

We've had over 20 people in the pool before and there was loads of room.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 28, 2019)

Not so "casual agism"


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Out of interest public pool or members gym/health club pool
		
Click to expand...

Members gym/health club pool of which I'm a paid member at and also paid a Â£5er for my lad to swim  that has an allotted time for kids swim of a weekend 9-12.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2019)

dewsweeper said:



			Not so "casual agism"
		
Click to expand...

Sincere apologies if I've offended you Mal, we've met and  I have you down as a whipper snapper ðŸ˜‰


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 28, 2019)

Being so flipping clumsy these days. Every time I play golf I take a big pot of split peas and white rice for the swans. It certainly goes a long way when you mange to drop both open bags getting them out of the kitchen cupboard.

Also, how long it has taken to type this message - having a brainfart day for sure.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 28, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Being so flipping clumsy these days. Every time I play golf I take a big pot of split peas and white rice for the swans. It certainly goes a long way when you mange to drop both open bags getting them out of the kitchen cupboard.

Also, how long it has taken to type this message - having a brainfart day for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Coffee,lots of Coffee ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Old coffin Dodgers moaning about kids having a bit of fun in a 20m swimming pool.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes but rules are rules!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 28, 2019)

Misplacing a beer. Where the hell did I put it?!ðŸ˜®


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2019)

Jamesbrown said:



			Yes but rules are rules!
		
Click to expand...

Me being  a stickler for rules, i double checked the pool rules and at no point did it say children cant splash nor have fun.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Members gym/health club pool of which I'm a paid member at and also paid a Â£5er for my lad to swim  that has an allotted time for kids swim of a weekend 9-12.
		
Click to expand...

Totally understand your frustration but from the other side of the clin as someone who runs gyms with pools you still have to cater to members that want to swim as well and have to abide by the regulations set out. I totally understand letting kids have fun as I take mine but the issue with members clubs you always have some that moan about it, no different  to being in a golf club.  Having fun won't be against rules but some will see it as being uncalled for in the environment, you're always going to get those that moan about kids in pool even at family swim times


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Totally understand your frustration but from the other side of the clin as someone who runs gyms with pools you still have to cater to members that want to swim as well and have to abide by the regulations set out. I totally understand letting kids have fun as I take mine but the issue with members clubs you always have some that moan about it, no different  to being in a golf club.  Having fun won't be against rules *but some will see it as being uncalled for in the environment*, you're always going to get those that moan about kids in pool even at family swim times
		
Click to expand...

No frustration just irritated. 

Itâ€™s a restricted time for kids to be allowed to use the facility, common sense tells you it maybe a bit more noisy than usual.

I watched 4 adults dive into the pool and the same coffin dodger never said a word.

Anyway, I just nodded, smiled and rolled my eyes.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 28, 2019)

Mcvities Choc digestives... Light.... picked them up  by mistake, like rock ard cardboard with brown goo on.. no taste at all


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2019)

[QUOTE="Stuart_C, post: Anyway, I just nodded, smiled and rolled my eyes.[/QUOTE]Not drinking, and now this. Who are you and what a have you done with the Stu we all love ?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 28, 2019)

Playing a pairs match for the club and my partner turns up on the 11th hole.  Not just turns up to contribute, actually turned up.   I was one up at that point but lost.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Sincere apologies if I've offended you Mal, we've met and  I have you down as a whipper snapper ðŸ˜‰[/QUOTEonly



Stuart_C said:



			Sincere apologies if I've offended you Mal, we've met and  I have you down as a whipper snapper ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Sincere apologies if I've offended you Mal, we've met and  I have you down as a whipper snapper ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ™„



Stuart_C said:



			Sincere apologies if I've offended you Mal, we've met and  I have you down as a whipper snapper ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

No offence Stuart
I have turned into a real grump since last we met.
A stiffening back and natural aging meant I did not renew my membership at Warrington, I had a good run there ,joining in 1982 and playing off 9 for 20 odd years.
Not being able to be even a little competitive off 25 was "golf Jim but not at as we know it".
I still recall playing at Frodsham a lifetime ago with Louise and your good self, I remember, I think , your 2nd to 18 a d thinking this won't get up ! It did, impressive..
Still enjoy the forum, mostly.
ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2019)

richart said:



			[QUOTE="Stuart_C, post: Anyway, I just nodded, smiled and rolled my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Not drinking, and now this. Who are you and what a have you done with the Stu we all love ?[/QUOTE]

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ Iâ€™m still the same person, just a little bit more relaxed these days Rich ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2019)

Youâ€™ve got a bloody good memory Mal, I can barely remember that day at Frodsham never mind any shots I hit ðŸ˜Š


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 29, 2019)

Only for certain things Stuart, it was my one and only forum meet.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Trying to sit and write a wedding speech
		
Click to expand...

My wedding speech was pretty decent, went down well - first half I made sure I thanked everyone for coming, thanked my and her parents for everything they'd done for us, thank the bridesmaids and groomsmen etc. Then I told a couple of funny stories, like the first time I met her parents, a couple of other cute stories of our early moments together where I got to take the piss out of the missus and everyone had a good laugh at her. Which I thought was fair enough because I was about to take shots off the best man speech after that anyway. Also threw in some nice 'romantic' bits as well of course. I had the 'thank you' parts written down to make sure I didn't forget anyone, but for the story-telling bit I just noted down which stories to tell so I could say them more naturally instead of reading everything off a page. My whole speech was about 6 minutes in total I think.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2019)

I bought some new in ear / sport headphones, nice ones. There are 3 different ear buds to ensure they fit well into my ear. Unfortunately for me none of the 3 sit tightly . I must have a freaky ear shape.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			My wedding speech was pretty decent, went down well - first half I made sure I thanked everyone for coming, thanked my and her parents for everything they'd done for us, thank the bridesmaids and groomsmen etc. Then I told a couple of funny stories, like the first time I met her parents, a couple of other cute stories of our early moments together where I got to take the piss out of the missus and everyone had a good laugh at her. Which I thought was fair enough because I was about to take shots off the best man speech after that anyway. Also threw in some nice 'romantic' bits as well of course. I had the 'thank you' parts written down to make sure I didn't forget anyone, but for the story-telling bit I just noted down which stories to tell so I could say them more naturally instead of reading everything off a page. My whole speech was about 6 minutes in total I think.
		
Click to expand...

Reckon thatâ€™s triple the length of my speech ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ Got it over with ASAP


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Reckon thatâ€™s triple the length of my speech ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ Got it over with ASAP
		
Click to expand...

Guess I'm an attention whore.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 29, 2019)

The moron mother who just tried to take a pushchair and accompanying child across a two lane road in Staines town centre when there was a pedestrian crossing not 20 yards away.  And yes of course she was on the phone at the same time.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 29, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The moron mother who just tried to take a pushchair and accompanying child across a two lane road in Staines town centre when there was a pedestrian crossing not 20 yards away.  And yes of course she was on the phone at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

this forms one of my massive bug bears.. you can remove the mother bit (which is bad enough in its own right.. putting the life of her child in danger) but idiots who walk across the road (expecting you to stop) when 10-20 yards of a crossing (not on the crossing itself)

happens constantly near me where they built a zebra crossing 20 yards before a mini roundabout.. half the lazy sods just walk out right at the junction ignoring the crossing built for them and expect you to stop.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			this forms one of my massive bug bears.. you can remove the mother bit (which is bad enough in its own right.. putting the life of her child in danger) but idiots who walk across the road (expecting you to stop) when 10-20 yards of a crossing (not on the crossing itself)

happens constantly near me where they built a zebra crossing 20 yards before a mini roundabout.. half the lazy sods just walk out right at the junction ignoring the crossing built for them and expect you to stop.
		
Click to expand...

The one that winds me up is when you see the parent standing safely on the kerbside yet have their pushchair in the road ðŸ˜


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 29, 2019)

It's all gone downhill since the Green Cross Code man took up that job as the Empire's henchman.      (David Prowse for those not old enough to remember)


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 29, 2019)

Girl sat behind me telling everyone she got 100% in an assessment. 

â€œYea I got 16.5 out of 17 in the main question and that rounds up.â€

No. It really doesnâ€™t.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 29, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It's all gone downhill since the Green Cross Code man took up that job as the Empire's henchman.      (David Prowse for those not old enough to remember)
		
Click to expand...

I remember meeting David Prowse dressed as the Green Cross Code Man in Alders department store in Chatham, at the time I thought he was literally a giant and heron because real people weren't that big ðŸ˜‚

Then as I got older and found out he was Darth Vader I thought was even cooler that I'd met a Sith Lord ðŸ˜‚


----------



## DRW (Jul 29, 2019)

Remembering my dinner has been in the oven for 35 mins, when it only takes 25 mins to cook, hmm tasty carbon


----------



## Rooter (Jul 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Girl sat behind me telling everyone she got 100% in an assessment.

â€œYea I got 16.5 out of 17 in the main question and that rounds up.â€

No. It really doesnâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it was not a mathematics assessment....


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 29, 2019)

Boris reportedly about to spend a pretty penny on Advertising how leaving the EU without a deal will be great for us all


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 29, 2019)

You're right - he doesn't need to spend anything.  People can just log on here and find out for free.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 29, 2019)

EE WiFi.  Mrs Wolf in her infinite wisdom decides to switch us from BT to EE as they had a better offer on, promised better speeds and service. We've had it 3 weeks I've already had to buy a booster to get it throughout the house, it crashes daily when doing anything and they're service is garbage..


----------



## Slime (Jul 29, 2019)

Man Utd's pathetic transfer strategy ............................................ or non-transfer strategy!


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			EE WiFi.  Mrs Wolf in her infinite wisdom decides to switch us from BT to EE as they had a better offer on, promised better speeds and service. We've had it 3 weeks I've already had to buy a booster to get it throughout the house, it crashes daily when doing anything and they're service is garbage..
		
Click to expand...

Not fit for purpose. Can you cancel the contract based on that, and go back to BT?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 29, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Not fit for purpose. Can you cancel the contract based on that, and go back to BT?
		
Click to expand...

Literally just off the phone with them now, cancelled and sending the box and router back ðŸ˜’. 
Now to find a new provider. BT most likely getting my business again as they were easy to deal with.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 29, 2019)

Hardwick from Magdalen, Oxford on Uni Challenge - what a freaking weirdo - even by their standards!


----------



## BrianM (Jul 29, 2019)

Midges, up at my holiday house trying to sort the garden and they are murder ðŸ˜¬


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 29, 2019)

The Hotmail junk folder message "we couldn't find anything to show here" with the smiley face. 

Of course you couldn't find anything to display because I've just deleted 8 junk emails from that folder.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 29, 2019)

The best laid plans of golfers  often gang awa.
The master plan was 9 am Saturday morning 8 of us 2 cars drive down to the borders and play the Roxburgh GC using our free Golf Show vouchers .
We paid a wee bit extra to book a few weeks in advance and for 4 drive on buggies.
As we were about to leave the weather turned , so we phoned the Pro and already the buggies were off and there was some standing water, and could possibly close if the rain continued to fall.
So decision time, do we drive around 2 hours and arrive to find the course is or going to be closed.

We decide to just head straight to our pre-booked Sunday venue at Royal Musselburgh GC. We had booked the local Premier Inn for a Saturday afternoon check in anyway.
  Brainwave I called my pal who is the starter at the Old Musselburgh Links,[ the oldest links course in the world ], no problem he said  we've no comps on to day and the course is open , you lot can go out around 12.30 as we have a few going out before that .
An hour later we arrive and course is open we can see some guys out playing .
So a after a coffee and a bacon roll in the clubhouse, the heavens opened, guess what LINKS COURSE CLOSED, ALL GREENS  FLOODED .
Depression was starting set in, we discussed maybe going back home as the Royal might even be closed on Sunday if the rain kept up like it was.
After much debate, checking the forecast and a promise that we could play the Old links course if the Royal was closed, so we decided to stay and book in to the hotel.
Straight to the local pub for a few hours, then back to hotel for grub and more refreshments, back to the pub and stayed till 1 pm [ great preparation for golf lol ]

Sunday tee time at the Royal was 1.30, but it started raining again, we decided to go to the course early in case it was closed or about, fortunately it was open'

After some debate with the pro, he let us out an hour early, and bingo the Sun came out a  result at at last.

As for the golf 48 points by a young shark, me 4th with a mere 32 points, i was a lot better at the pub karaoke.

We still have our tickets for Roxburgh GC to use at a later date, so fingers crossed.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			EE WiFi.  Mrs Wolf in her infinite wisdom decides to switch us from BT to EE as they had a better offer on, promised better speeds and service. We've had it 3 weeks I've already had to buy a booster to get it throughout the house, it crashes daily when doing anything and they're service is garbage..
		
Click to expand...

I bought a TP link deco m9 plus system during the prime sale Â£200 down from Â£270

I plug an Ethernet  cable from my router (BT) and I have disabled my bt WiFi .. the deco has 2 units, they sent out 2.4ghz and 5ghz broadband over the same band (canâ€™t be split but smartly letâ€™s the devices who canâ€™t use 5 have 2 and such) anyways it covers your house in wifi

The 2 units talk to each other and send signal all round the house 

I got it for when we have loft done.. one in living room, one in current master bed room.. boosts the WiFi to the loft no issue 

Got loads of extra features like anti virus, parental controls etc for the WiFi system 

So much better than the standard routers Iâ€™d say ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 30, 2019)

Despite the assistance from so called supercomputers... The accuracy of weather forecasting remains lamentable...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Despite the assistance from so called supercomputers... The accuracy of weather forecasting remains lamentable...
		
Click to expand...

You are not wrong.. you often get a scenario at Nairn when we meet for the roll ups of 5 people all comparing weather forecasts, which all say diffferent things


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Midges, up at my holiday house trying to sort the garden and they are murder ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Bats dear boy, they will scoff the lot


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Girl sat behind me telling everyone she got 100% in an assessment.

â€œYea I got 16.5 out of 17 in the main question and that rounds up.â€

No. It really doesnâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...

Maths eh? She could be said to be right.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Literally just off the phone with them now, cancelled and sending the box and router back ðŸ˜’.
Now to find a new provider. BT most likely getting my business again as they were easy to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

I'd go with virgin if you are a new customer, but ONLY if you are a NEW CUSTOMER


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 30, 2019)

Wasps.....They are everywhere at work and keep trying to get in to where I am. Killed ten yesterday.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 30, 2019)

Ryan and his mum and dad from Ryan's toy review. Anyone with kids under 7 and youtube will know....


----------



## Slime (Jul 30, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Wasps.....They are everywhere at work and keep trying to get in to where I am. *Killed ten yesterday.*

Click to expand...

There's no real need to kill them.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 30, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Ryan and his mum and dad from Ryan's toy review. Anyone with kids under 7 and youtube will know....
		
Click to expand...

Why, just why do these people have to exist. They irritate the life out of me, even more so knowing how much that kids is now worth ðŸ˜


----------



## Wolf (Jul 30, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Wasps.....They are everywhere at work and keep trying to get in to where I am. Killed ten yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Why kill them... Also if they were bees would you kill those to ðŸ˜


----------



## Rooter (Jul 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Why, just why do these people have to exist. They irritate the life out of me, even more so knowing how much that kids is now worth ðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

Now even has his own range of toys out!

Latest figures i saw, net worth circa $80million.... wow.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 30, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Now even has his own range of toys out!

Latest figures i saw, net worth circa $80million.... wow.
		
Click to expand...

I know and they're overly expensive crap


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 30, 2019)

the amount of Air Time the BBC are giving to Love Island...


----------



## Wolf (Jul 30, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the amount of Air Time the BBC are giving to Love Island...
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean the amount of Air time anyone gives the vacuous morons that go on Love Island in general


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 30, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the amount of Air Time the BBC are giving to Love Island...
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you know, the Messiah has declared that the Beeb produce the best quality programmes...


----------



## Dando (Jul 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I think you mean the amount of Air time anyone gives the vacuous morons that go on Love Island in general
		
Click to expand...

its staggering the amount of money they can earn by promoting shite on social media


----------



## Wolf (Jul 30, 2019)

Dando said:



			its staggering the amount of money they can earn by promoting shite on social media
		
Click to expand...

Sadly its due to modern societies desire for recognition and an effective social media cuddle/love in aka a" like" that means these morons have a platform to make money.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 30, 2019)

Going to a friends wedding in Sweden this Friday with Mrs Mog. Flights 650, hotel for 2 nights 500 plus ( expensive venue, by a lake in the middle of nowhere),  hire car 360 (need to drive 350 miles e/w from Stockholm airport), plus petrol, plus present, plus parking at Gatwick, plus a bit of spending for food and drink, probably the thick end of 2k. Won't know anyone else there either. Total waste of cash, and 2 days holiday allowance.


----------



## Slab (Jul 30, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Going to a friends wedding in Sweden this Friday with Mrs Mog. Flights 650, hotel for 2 nights 500 plus ( expensive venue, by a lake in the middle of nowhere),  hire car 360 (need to drive 350 miles e/w from Stockholm airport), plus petrol, plus present, plus parking at Gatwick, plus a bit of spending for food and drink, probably the thick end of 2k. Won't know anyone else there either. Total waste of cash, and 2 days holiday allowance.
		
Click to expand...

One Q for you... Have you told the Mrs this? 


you dont really need to answer that


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Why kill them... Also if they were bees would you kill those to ðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

WHAT????????? You arguementative. ARGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 30, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Going to a friends wedding in Sweden this Friday with Mrs Mog. Flights 650, hotel for 2 nights 500 plus ( expensive venue, by a lake in the middle of nowhere),  hire car 360 (need to drive 350 miles e/w from Stockholm airport), plus petrol, plus present, plus parking at Gatwick, plus a bit of spending for food and drink, probably the thick end of 2k. Won't know anyone else there either. Total waste of cash, and 2 days holiday allowance.
		
Click to expand...

WOW. I think you've said everything I was going to in your last sentence.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 30, 2019)

The former member of the European Tour who behaved like a complete arse this morning at a county event that his kids were playing in.    I think he was trying to get the full set of everyone helping and working at the club off his Christmas card list.  He succeeded.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 30, 2019)

Slab said:



			One Q for you... Have you told the Mrs this? 


you dont really need to answer that 

Click to expand...

He is her friend too, as she has known him longer than I have, through work. She also booked all the arrangements, so knows the cost.


----------



## user2010 (Jul 30, 2019)

Slime said:



			There's no real need to kill them.  

Click to expand...


The only good wasp is a dead wasp.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 30, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			The only good wasp is a dead wasp.

Click to expand...

Possibly the only time Iâ€™ve ever been in agreement with Scrotie. ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Jul 30, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			WHAT????????? You arguementative. ARGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!
		
Click to expand...

Not at all argumentative simply don't agree with your post in other thread or the Needless killing of the insect that will do you no harm as long as it not threatened. But think what you will ðŸ™„


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2019)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/science-environment-41042948

Letâ€™s not kill Wasps - they perform a crucial role within our ecosystem


----------



## Imurg (Jul 30, 2019)

Up in Lakes a few weeks back the was a bird box just outside the door of the cottage.
Full blown wasp nest inside.
Not once did a wasp come inside the cottage or hassle us.
But if a wasp starts it with me I'll finish it...and finish it good


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 30, 2019)

I think wasps just need a better PR manager. With bees they've got the whole honey thing going on. Maybe wasps need to learn to make jam or peanut butter to boost their image. It can't be chutney though as everyone knows that earwigs make chutney.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 30, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think wasps just need a better PR manager. With bees they've got the whole honey thing going on. Maybe wasps need to learn to make jam or peanut butter to boost their image. It can't be chutney though as everyone knows that earwigs make chutney.
		
Click to expand...

And spiders make gravy....


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 30, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think wasps just need a better PR manager. With bees they've got the whole honey thing going on. Maybe wasps need to learn to make jam or peanut butter to boost their image. It can't be chutney though as everyone knows that earwigs make chutney.
		
Click to expand...

Without wasps who/what would protect my tomato plants from aphids? Wasps are tomato scarecrows.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No frustration just irritated.

Itâ€™s a restricted time for kids to be allowed to use the facility, common sense tells you it maybe a bit more noisy than usual.

I watched 4 adults dive into the pool and the same coffin dodger never said a word.

Anyway, I just nodded, smiled and rolled my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Like the people that choose the sun loungers right next to the pool on hol,then moan because they get splashed ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

Idiots.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 30, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Without wasps who/what would protect my tomato plants from aphids? Wasps are tomato scarecrows.
		
Click to expand...

That's what ladybirds are for. You can even buy them in boxes on the internet. Just make sure to release them at night or they'll fly away.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 30, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's what ladybirds are for. You can even buy them in boxes on the internet. Just make sure to release them at night or they'll fly away.
		
Click to expand...

Ikea ladybirds? Wow, cool!


----------



## user2010 (Jul 30, 2019)

I like to squirt them with Fly/Wasp spray, then watch them die slowly and in agony.


----------



## Slime (Jul 30, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			I like to squirt them with Fly/Wasp spray, then watch them die slowly and in agony.

Click to expand...

Why do I hope you get stung?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 30, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			I like to squirt them with Fly/Wasp spray, then watch them die slowly and in agony.

Click to expand...

That's so cruel. You should use extra strong hairspray on them and watch them fall from the sky when their wings go hard and stop working. ðŸ‘


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 30, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			I like to squirt them with Fly/Wasp spray, then watch them die slowly and in agony.

Click to expand...

Sugary water is best. It rots their teeth. They then have to put their food through a blender.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 30, 2019)

Impatient people.

Customers texting me at 10:40pm asking if we can rearrange our meeting from Saturday back to Thursday, the day we originally had agreed last week but they changed today.....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 31, 2019)

If anyone invents a bazooka specially designed to take out wasps, I'm getting one.  I hate the little buggers with a passion.  Especially the ones who wear coloured socks.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 31, 2019)

My society (Ex society now) organiser being petty

Txted them yesterday to honestly say Iâ€™m leaving and the reason why.

â€œHi (name removed) Iâ€™ve decided that I wonâ€™t be attending the society anymore. I have had 5 or so great years however their has been a real change in personal over the years and with LU drugs policy I try and distance myself from people who take them openly. Thanks for all the trips and events over the years. Paulâ€

I sent that 11:36 yest, read 11:45

No reply still however I have been removed from all the Facebook and WhatsApp groups, and blocked by the organiser on their personal fb

Proves my mates point. Part of the reason I left (that I left out because I didnâ€™t want to slate the organiser personally) was because my mate was kicked out last month after our tour for pointing out a mistake in the organisation and then standing up to the organiser when they wouldnâ€™t budge on correcting it. Basically meant swapping himself and another players tee times to reflect position (last day was meant to be reverse order) he said he shouldnâ€™t be in last group because the other person was actually ahead of him but the organiser wouldnâ€™t back down to change the tees and got the hump when my mate changed it and refused to play.. but then swapped groups and did

Next day my mate gets a txt saying heâ€™s banned from all future events

Petty petty


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 31, 2019)

First game of golf today for a few weeks. The good bit; the temp is down 10*C to a balmy 27*C. The bad bits; its grey and the wind is forecast to get to a barmy 25mph.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 31, 2019)

Behringer mixers. God they are rubbish.


----------



## Slab (Jul 31, 2019)

Just occasionally thereâ€™s a shop thatâ€™ll get a load in from waitrose and since my wife knows I like a lotta chocolate on my biscuit she got me some Club Orange when she saw them and also p.p.p.p. picked up a pack of Penguins 

So for the first time in maybe 10 years I could try these old favouritesâ€¦ Either my hands have swollen to the same size as the Hulks or these things are much much smaller   (& not as tasty)


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 31, 2019)

Slab said:



			Just occasionally thereâ€™s a shop thatâ€™ll get a load in from waitrose and since my wife knows I like a lotta chocolate on my biscuit she got me some Club Orange when she saw them and also p.p.p.p. picked up a pack of Penguins

So for the first time in maybe 10 years I could try these old favouritesâ€¦ Either my hands have swollen to the same size as the Hulks or these things are much much smaller   (& not as tasty)
		
Click to expand...

Had the biscuit and raisin Yorkie today. Didnâ€™t touch the sides. Need at least three to feel satiated.


----------



## Slab (Jul 31, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Had the biscuit and raisin Yorkie today. Didnâ€™t touch the sides. Need at least three to feel satiated.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a Terrys Choc Orange in the fridge I'm scared to open now in case the lads at Volvik supplied the new mould


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 31, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Going to a friends wedding in Sweden this Friday with Mrs Mog. Flights 650, hotel for 2 nights 500 plus ( expensive venue, by a lake in the middle of nowhere),  hire car 360 (need to drive 350 miles e/w from Stockholm airport), plus petrol, plus present, plus parking at Gatwick, plus a bit of spending for food and drink, probably the thick end of 2k. Won't know anyone else there either. Total waste of cash, and 2 days holiday allowance.
		
Click to expand...

The wife's cousin is getting married in Dominican Republic. Â£5k for my family. We've had to turn it into our main holiday this year to make it worthwhile going.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 31, 2019)

People who use their mobile phones in the cinema.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			People who use their mobile phones in the cinema.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2019)

Wasps are bastards. My irritation is wasps ruining my post-round pints yesterday. They wouldn't leave us the hell alone. Just hovering right in my face in a threatening manner, trying to steal sips of your pint and then darting back at your face when you swat them away. People say ignore them but you can't when they're doing that. You just know they would sting you without hesitation and move on with their day. Worst creatures on earth. I can't bloody stand them.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Wasps are bastards. My irritation is wasps ruining my post-round pints yesterday. They wouldn't leave us the hell alone. Just hovering right in my face in a threatening manner, trying to steal sips of your pint and then darting back at your face when you swat them away. People say ignore them but you can't when they're doing that. You just know they would sting you without hesitation and move on with their day. Worst creatures on earth. I can't bloody stand them.
		
Click to expand...

+1 on this, played Axe-Cliff in Devon this morning, bloody wasp went down the back of my collar and stung me! I pulled my shirt off and screwed it up and killed it... good job it was just me and the Mrs as the language was a bit choice and I ended up half naked! ðŸ˜


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 1, 2019)

Geoff Boycott wheeled back out for the ashes by TMS. Get him off, his awful cringeworthy comments are making it a painful listen.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 1, 2019)

Boycott is the biggest nob in sport.   The ultimate second-guesser - always knows what to do after the fact.     He has been and always will be a complete arse.  In fact he's a wasp in shorts with black socks who wants to remain in Europe.


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 1, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think wasps just need a better PR manager. With bees they've got the whole honey thing going on. Maybe wasps need to learn to make jam or peanut butter to boost their image. It can't be chutney though as everyone knows that earwigs make chutney.
		
Click to expand...

Don't they make marmite?


----------



## Slab (Aug 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Wasps are bastards. My irritation is wasps ruining my post-round pints yesterday. They wouldn't leave us the hell alone. Just hovering right in my face in a threatening manner, trying to steal sips of your pint and then darting back at your face when you swat them away. People say ignore them but you can't when they're doing that. You just know they would sting you without hesitation and move on with their day. Worst creatures on earth. I can't bloody stand them.
		
Click to expand...

Easy tiger... have you tried making friends with them or trying to understand why they might have a threatening manner, could it be something you did or said?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2019)

Slab said:



			Easy tiger... have you tried making friends with them or trying to understand why they might have a threatening manner, could it be something you did or said?
		
Click to expand...

Because they're thieving gits trying to get a free sip of my pint and I won't let them!


----------



## Slab (Aug 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Because they're thieving gits trying to get a free sip of my pint and I won't let them!
		
Click to expand...

This our our local fella, the yellow oriental paper wasp... stings like a stingy thing that's really good a stinging things


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 1, 2019)

Ingrowing toenail taking a long time to stop hurting after removal of said. Bloody painful actually.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2019)

Customers not paying their invoices on time. Customers knowing we are closing for a week placing orders at the last minute whilst having outstanding invoices that mean we can not ship. Purchasing going into meltdown whilst the problem lies with their accounts dept. It nearly always does


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 1, 2019)

Sciatica biting my backside like bad bitey thing


----------



## Slab (Aug 1, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Sciatica biting my backside like bad bitey thing
		
Click to expand...

You're really not having a good time of things just now (and its prob best to keep your moans to this thread) if you start whinging at home they might just take you off for a 'visit' to the vets!




get well soon


----------



## user2010 (Aug 1, 2019)

Slab said:



			This our our local fella, the yellow oriental paper wasp... stings like a stingy thing that's really good a stinging things

View attachment 27877

Click to expand...



KILL IT, NOW
Just how big is that mutha?
Scary looking bastard.


----------



## user2010 (Aug 1, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Possibly the only time Iâ€™ve ever been in agreement with Scrotie. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


Ahem,



Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			The trouble is, as I see it, is that no matter how big or small the bait is, the usual suspects on here *HAVE* to have a nibble and express their opinion whether valid or not, instead of just ignoring it, just to keep their post count rolling along. Then when someone disagrees with their opinion it all kicks off and everyone goes to Google to find stats that back up their point of view.

Click to expand...


You liked this one as well PTF


----------



## BrianM (Aug 1, 2019)

Horse flies, eaten me alive up west, had to get hydrocortisone cream ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 1, 2019)

Sky sports changing kick off times but its subject change  depending on European football. FFS just change it and leave it alone.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 1, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Ahem,




You liked this one as well PTF
		
Click to expand...


Ok 2 posts in 758 ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 1, 2019)

Getting drawn against some mates in the semi final of a pairs knockout comp at our club.
We generally play as a 4 ball and have a great laugh but this is kind of serious. 
The sledging has already started btw ðŸ˜


----------



## Dando (Aug 2, 2019)

My dog having wind ðŸ¤¢


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2019)

Yesterday morning someone accidentally copied in a global distribution list to a nothing-email. It happens. Since then over 100 people have replied with different versions of "please remove me from this distribution" or "please stop replying to all" while replying to all. As if their email will be the one true email to end all emails. Just stop bloody replying you morons it will go on forever! You can't be removed from an email that's already been sent ffs. Just let it die. Apparently a lot of idiots work for my company.

On a related note, I HATE it when people say 'myself' instead of me in a misguided attempt to look clever. "Please remove myself from this distribution" doesn't make grammatical sense. _You_ can remove _your_self from something, or someone else removes _you. _In trying to appear smart you now look like an idiot.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 2, 2019)

Paul Casey. Everytime he is interviewed his opening response and cheesy grin manages to irritate the hell out of me...and I'm trying to like him!


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yesterday morning someone accidentally copied in a global distribution list to a nothing-email. It happens. Since then over 100 people have replied with different versions of "please remove me from this distribution" or "please stop replying to all" while replying to all. As if their email will be the one true email to end all emails. Just stop bloody replying you morons it will go on forever! You can't be removed from an email that's already been sent ffs. Just let it die. Apparently a lot of idiots work for my company.

On a related note, I HATE it when people say 'myself' instead of me in a misguided attempt to look clever. "Please remove myself from this distribution" doesn't make grammatical sense. _You_ can remove _your_self from something, or someone else removes _you. _In trying to appear smart you now look like an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

And relax, 2, 3, 4 and breathe...


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Paul Casey. Everytime he is interviewed his opening response and cheesy grin manages to irritate the hell out of me...and I'm trying to like him!
		
Click to expand...

Mmm, I used to like him but I overheard some comments he made at a pro-am about amateur partners. Doubt he's bothered but he's off my Christmas list.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 2, 2019)

Two irritations from the Monmouth & Radnor by-election,
1)  Jane Dodds in her acceptance speech said â€œThe first thing I will do when I get to Westminster will be to seek out Mr. Boris Johnson, where ever he is hidingâ€

Is she for real?. Boris has hardly been missing in action since he became PM
Is she yet another mouthy rent-a-gob in the mould of Anna Soubry and Jess Phillips who will say anything however crass to get a quote in?

2) Jo Swinson, defending the remoaner stitch up between her mob, Plaid Cymru and the Greens, said â€œthis is the system, you canâ€™t complain about it just because you donâ€™t like the result.â€

SERIOUSLY!!! Did the two faced cretin really say that?... This from the people who spent the last 3 years working against a result they donâ€™t like. Somebody wake me up ffs!


Edit.... jut read it was useless Mrs Mays idea to re-impose Chris Davies as Tory candidate! She is like Queen Midas in reverse. Good riddance to both of them!


----------



## Slab (Aug 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yesterday morning someone accidentally copied in a global distribution list to a nothing-email. It happens. Since then over 100 people have replied with different versions of "please remove me from this distribution" or "please stop replying to all" while replying to all. As if their email will be the one true email to end all emails. Just stop bloody replying you morons it will go on forever! You can't be removed from an email that's already been sent ffs. Just let it die. Apparently a lot of idiots work for my company.

On a related note, I HATE it when people say 'myself' instead of me in a misguided attempt to look clever. "Please remove myself from this distribution" doesn't make grammatical sense. _You_ can remove _your_self from something, or someone else removes _you. _In trying to appear smart you now look like an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

You should do a reply to all & tell em your wasp story, that's what myself would do!


----------



## Dando (Aug 2, 2019)

Had a meeting in the west end and popped into Lillywhites for the time in about 20 years. 
I didnâ€™t realise fat mike had bought it.
Despite all the Lonsdale shite the golf section had some decent clothing (CK, Lacoste).
Biggest disappointment for me was the cricket section, as before I was sponsored I got all my kit in there and now itâ€™s full of cheap Slazenger crap.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yesterday morning someone accidentally copied in a global distribution list to a nothing-email. It happens. Since then over 100 people have replied with different versions of "please remove me from this distribution" or "please stop replying to all" while replying to all. As if their email will be the one true email to end all emails. Just stop bloody replying you morons it will go on forever! You can't be removed from an email that's already been sent ffs. Just let it die. Apparently a lot of idiots work for my company.
		
Click to expand...

We had the same thing this week -  absolute bunch of cretins the lot of them.     And they were wearing black socks with shorts when they hit reply to all as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			Had a meeting in the west end and popped into Lillywhites for the time in about 20 years.
I didnâ€™t realise fat mike had bought it.
Despite all the Lonsdale shite the golf section had some decent clothing (CK, Lacoste).
Biggest disappointment for me was the cricket section, as before I was sponsored I got all my kit in there and now itâ€™s full of cheap Slazenger crap.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly it's a shadow of its former self. Use to go up there as a kid in the school holidays with my mum and could happily spend hours just wandering around and it had at least 5-6 floors back then. Once I got into golf I wanted to try every set of clubs in the shop


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 2, 2019)

Boycott again - he is seriously doing my head in on the radio commentary - the man is a complete arse.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yesterday morning someone accidentally copied in a global distribution list to a nothing-email. It happens. Since then over 100 people have replied with different versions of "please remove me from this distribution" or "please stop replying to all" while replying to all. As if their email will be the one true email to end all emails. Just stop bloody replying you morons it will go on forever! You can't be removed from an email that's already been sent ffs. Just let it die. Apparently a lot of idiots work for my company.

On a related note, I HATE it when people say 'myself' instead of me in a misguided attempt to look clever. "Please remove myself from this distribution" doesn't make grammatical sense. _You_ can remove _your_self from something, or someone else removes _you. _In trying to appear smart you now look like an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

We had someone once send an all users email, as someone had stolen the pens from his desk, and as he hadn't yet been paid, he couldn't afford to replace them!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 2, 2019)

Lazy song lyrics that annoy when the song otherwise is brilliant. Listening to the radio and Piano Man came on - love that song BUT the "tonic and gin" line bugs the hell out of me!


----------



## Dando (Aug 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly it's a shadow of its former self. Use to go up there as a kid in the school holidays with my mum and could happily spend hours just wandering around and it had at least 5-6 floors back then. Once I got into golf I wanted to try every set of clubs in the shop
		
Click to expand...

Saw my first set of mizuno blades there when I was first starting to play and promised myself Iâ€™d get a set when i was older,  but necessarily better!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 2, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Boycott again - he is seriously doing my head in on the radio commentary - the man is a complete arse.
		
Click to expand...

When I did this, when I did that...stick of rhubarb, yadda yadda...bore off will ya!
He's proper creepy as well sometimes when he talks to the female commentator.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Lazy song lyrics that annoy when the song otherwise is brilliant. Listening to the radio and Piano Man came on - love that song BUT the "tonic and gin" line bugs the hell out of me!
		
Click to expand...

I know it's your random irritation so you can't be wrong, but you're wrong   

I'll respectfully disagree;  I don't mind that bit of lyrical licence because of the sheer brilliance of the song.  Surprised he, or the audience didn't make more of it at Wembley as it was a Saturday night.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Lazy song lyrics that annoy when the song otherwise is brilliant. Listening to the radio and Piano Man came on - love that song BUT the "tonic and gin" line bugs the hell out of me!
		
Click to expand...

Your Song by Elton John takes the prize for lazy song lyrics, he seems to run out of things to sing about 2/3 of the way through.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 2, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I know it's your random irritation so you can't be wrong, but you're wrong  

I'll respectfully disagree;  I don't mind that bit of lyrical licence because of the sheer brilliance of the song.  Surprised he, or the audience didn't make more of it at Wembley as it was a Saturday night.
		
Click to expand...

He only sung it the once but there was a great rendition of it by the crowd walking to the station after... was magic ðŸ˜


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Paul Casey. Everytime he is interviewed his opening response and cheesy grin manages to irritate the hell out of me...and I'm trying to like him!
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s just a massive cringe


----------



## Slime (Aug 2, 2019)

Steve Nicol on ESPN.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			He only sung it the once but there was a great rendition of it by the crowd walking to the station after... was magic ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Missed that; I presume you went to Wembley Park?

We did all 3 that weekend so based ourself up there & went out the back way to Wembley Central.

Was pleasantly surprised inside at how many knew every word & sang along.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 3, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Missed that; I presume you went to Wembley Park?

We did all 3 that weekend so based ourself up there & went out the back way to Wembley Central.

Was pleasantly surprised inside at how many knew every word & sang along. 

Click to expand...

Yes, the crowd was shuffling along Wembley Way when someone just started with â€œItâ€™s nine o clock on a Saturdayâ€ and people started joining in, pretty soon it was a full on sing-a-long!ðŸ˜

I swerved the station and went in â€œThe Torchâ€ to let the crowd subside but then got caught up with the MMA lot that had been at Wembley Arena!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 3, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Lazy song lyrics that annoy when the song otherwise is brilliant. Listening to the radio and Piano Man came on - love that song BUT the "tonic and gin" line bugs the hell out of me!
		
Click to expand...

In the film, shirley valentine,shirley asks her husband if he wants 'chips and egg' ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±. No one has ever asked for that. It's egg and chips, the whole world knows that. Still gripes me now.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh dear, the first Saturday of the new footy season. Suffering ahead. 
Why do I bother? Because it's in my DNA.
I watch only non league (5th tier).
It will be the same old story. If my team wins I'm happy for a day. If they lose I'm unhappy for 3 days.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 3, 2019)

O2 and they're appealing service today. Went to ring Mrs Wolf as she's down in Kent preparing for the wedding. Only to hear the automated all calls are being diverted get through to be told a bar been put on my account for non payment of my August billðŸ¤”  interesting I say to them  considering my bills not due to be raised until 17th of the month as it is every month. They check confirm I've no outstanding balance and as I said my bill isn't even raised yet and due on the 17th as I'd already told them. What was they're answer to return my service? Pay my August bill even though its not been generated, took 20 mins and a complaint to explain I cant pay a bill that's not been generated because their is nothing to pay. Eventually some team leader acknowledges my issue is a mistake they're end and normal service resumed with a discount on my bill when it's due.. ðŸ˜  Why does it take a complaint to get someone to understand....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2019)

Fulham. Another season of frustration beckons. Trouble is you can't change your team once its in the DNA and so you have to put up with the crap for those fleeting glimmers of hope and success


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fulham. Another season of frustration beckons. Trouble is *you can't change your team* once its in the DNA and so you have to put up with the crap for those fleeting glimmers of hope and success
		
Click to expand...

I think some Newcastle fans are having other ideas on this..


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 4, 2019)

Waking up after only four hours kip having worked till 2am and can't get back to sleep


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 4, 2019)

Leaving a very expensive Hugo Boss top and jumper in Sweden. An expensive weekend just got worse.


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think some Newcastle fans are having other ideas on this..
		
Click to expand...

No.........
We thrive on mediocrity, fighting our way out of relegation, a pain in the butt owner, and selling our best players.
However we are still well above Sunderland in the football league ðŸ‘ðŸ˜€
"Toon Toon - Black n White Army"


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2019)

Wicket keepers who lift their head up out of the way when the ball comes towards them.
If you're that scared of getting conked on the nose put a helmet on and do your job properly


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Wicket keepers who lift their head up out of the way when the ball comes towards them.
If you're that scared of getting conked on the nose put a helmet on and do your job properly 

Click to expand...

Wicket keepers who take the bails off when stood up when the batsman has clearly never got close to leaving the crease. Well done, you caught it, very clever. Congratulations on doing the basics of your job.


----------



## Dando (Aug 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wicket keepers who take the bails off when stood up when the batsman has clearly never got close to leaving the crease. Well done, you caught it, very clever. Congratulations on doing the basics of your job.
		
Click to expand...

I used to play against a keeper who stood up to every bowler as his eye sight wasn't great and every time the ball went to him heâ€™d whip the bails off. It was so annoying


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wicket keepers who take the bails off when stood up when the batsman has clearly never got close to leaving the crease. Well done, you caught it, very clever. Congratulations on doing the basics of your job.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, he's letting the batsman known that he's there and is quite capable of stumping him should decide to wander off..
A bit like a F1 driver having a quick peek down the outside in the run up to a corner....just letting the other driver know they're still there
Keeps the batsman in the crease...


----------



## Dando (Aug 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			To be fair, he's letting the batsman known that he's there and is quite capable of stumping him should decide to wander off..
A bit like a F1 driver having a quick peek down the outside in the run up to a corner....just letting the other driver know they're still there
Keeps the batsman in the crease...
		
Click to expand...

But you know heâ€™s there as you can see him plus keepers never stop bloody chirping away and talking shite!
I used to hate opening the batting and the bowlers run up started in the next county but the keepers up to the stumps


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			But you know heâ€™s there as you can see him plus keepers never stop bloody chirping away and talking shite!
I used to hate opening the batting and the bowlers run up started in the next county but the keepers up to the stumps
		
Click to expand...

I played against a keeper like that at village level.
Always asked the umpire to keep an eye on him as he almost always took the ball in front of the line.
He tried to stump me after I went down the pitch - umpire gave it not out. He wasn't happy. Was even more unhappy when I played a late cut next ball and broke 2 of his fingers


----------



## Dando (Aug 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I played against a keeper like that at village level.
Always asked the umpire to keep an eye on him as he almost always took the ball in front of the line.
He tried to stump me after I went down the pitch - umpire gave it not out. He wasn't happy. Was even more unhappy when I played a late cut next ball and broke 2 of his fingers

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 4, 2019)

HS2 'works'...

Come on Boris you know what to do...


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 4, 2019)

Squirrels
Just seen a squirrel chewing through my Cosmos plants at ground level.
It ran away before I could get outside.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 4, 2019)

The powers that be decide to close j9  to j11of the M20 for the weekend, everywhere is totally gridlocked  - great plan given the Channel Tunnel and Dover are on one of the busiest weekends of the year. If you're a total numpty I'm sure there's space for you at Highways England ðŸ˜£


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			To be fair, he's letting the batsman known that he's there and is quite capable of stumping him should decide to wander off..
A bit like a F1 driver having a quick peek down the outside in the run up to a corner....just letting the other driver know they're still there
Keeps the batsman in the crease...
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much what Dando said. Take the ball, hold them next to the bails for a couple of seconds, it has the same effect. Taking the bails off when the batsman hasn't budged is purely for ego, to get a round of applause from people who haven't kept wicket before and think taking the bails off is exceptional. As a batsman I'd always think the keeper was a door handle if they smashed the stumps down for no reason.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 4, 2019)

Wasp 1 Hobbit 0. The wasp lost the second leg on away goals and is now residing in the great nest in the sky - little bu99er.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pretty much what Dando said. Take the ball, hold them next to the bails for a couple of seconds, it has the same effect. Taking the bails off when the batsman hasn't budged is purely for ego, to get a round of applause from people who haven't kept wicket before and think taking the bails off is exceptional. As a batsman I'd always think the keeper was a door handle if they smashed the stumps down for no reason.
		
Click to expand...

As a former keeper at club level, it would never cross my mind to constantly whip the bails off. Happy to stand up (and pass the time of day with the batsman and comment on his technique!) but take the ball and get it back to the bowler. No need for anything else.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 4, 2019)

People that choose to have bonfires on nice evenings, when you want your windows open


----------



## Slab (Aug 5, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			People that choose to have bonfires on nice evenings, when you want your windows open

Click to expand...

You'd not enjoy harvest season here either, starts now and for the next 2-3 months sugar cane crops will get burnt covering surrounding areas with the ash & smells that carries on any wind
Its a practice they're trying to reduce as machinery gradually takes over the harvest from manual labour but it'll take a while


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 5, 2019)

Steve Smith.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 6, 2019)

Took out a window and put French doors in yesterday at home, then the wife says we have to change the kitchen, so will get it drawn up.
Irritation, the house is 2 years old ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 6, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Took out a window and put* French doors* in yesterday at home, then the wife says we have to change the kitchen, so will get it drawn up.
Irritation, the house is 2 years old ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Wait till you tell your insurance company that......oh dear me.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 6, 2019)

Lots planned today, after my package arrives from Amazon.
3.34, still no sign 
I could have gone out, got everything done and been back by now


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Wasp 1 Hobbit 0. The wasp lost the second leg on away goals and is now residing in the great nest in the sky - little bu99er.
		
Click to expand...

Wasp 2 Hobbit 0. This one got me good and proper!! He's now a lot wider than he used to be.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Wasp 2 Hobbit 0. This one got me good and proper!! He's now a lot wider than he used to be.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain , i got stung on my finger trying to brush one away ,  i sent it to wasp heaven when it landed in my brandy,  Wasp 1- williamalex1


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I feel your pain , i got stung on my finger trying to brush one away ,  i sent it to wasp heaven when it landed in my brandy,  Wasp 1- williamalex1 

Click to expand...

On your hand? You lucky person you. This one had got inside my shorts I have to be careful where I put the bag of frozen peas.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			On your hand? You lucky person you. This one had got inside my shorts I have to be careful where I put the bag of frozen peas.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch !!. probably swell to twice its normal size when you have a pee


----------



## bobmac (Aug 6, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			On your hand? You lucky person you. This one had got inside my shorts I have to be careful where I put the bag of frozen peas.
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you don't  use tinned


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			On your hand? You lucky person you. This one had got inside my shorts I have to be careful where I put the bag of frozen peas.
		
Click to expand...

â€˜Take away the pain, but keep the swellingâ€™ ?




Bumble when hit by Jeff Thomson in the box.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 7, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Wasp 2 Hobbit 0. This one got me good and proper!! He's now a lot wider than he used to be.
		
Click to expand...

 Current score here is 

CF 15+ - Wasps nil


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 7, 2019)

Royal Mail, or to be exact Parcel Force. Ordered a few things on Monday paying for next day delivery. Two items were on DPD and three on PF. 
DPD stuff arrived 1052 yesterday, all I got from PF was a text saying it had been sent to the wrong delivery depot in Aldershot. Email this morning saying it won't now be delivered until tomorrow and its in Nottingham. 

How did it only get from Aldershot to Nottingham overnight and how is it taking them 3 days to get it to Scotland from Guilford (where it originated) on  PF24 service? 

No apologies in either the text or email though, brilliant customer relations. 

They really are a useless bunch. One job, that's all they have, and they are crap even at that. 

Only the second time since April I have used them and last time the item also mysteriously made its way to the wrong delivery office. Luckily it was just Alloa and not Dunfermline so same day albeit 8pm it was delivered. 

Just useless, can't say that enough about them.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 7, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think wasps just need a better PR manager. With bees they've got the whole honey thing going on. Maybe wasps need to learn to make jam or peanut butter to boost their image. It can't be chutney though as everyone knows that earwigs make chutney.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt that even Saatchi and Saatchi could do a good PR job on wasps


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I doubt that even Saatchi and Saatchi could do a good PR job on wasps 

Click to expand...

Assuming you're refering to yellow jackets, you should read up about them, you may be surprised.
They are extremely social animals.
I got stung on the neck last Saturday, purely because I was too close to their nest.
The one that got me was merely protecting it's own home/family.


----------



## Slab (Aug 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Assuming you're refering to yellow jackets, you should read up about them, you may be surprised.
They are extremely social animals.
I got stung on the neck last Saturday, purely because I was too close to their nest.
*The one that got me was merely protecting it's own home/family*.
		
Click to expand...

Why, what were you doing to do to it/them?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2019)

I seem to have caught another bug despite only recovering from a cold/cough a week ago. It's summer for flip's sake!


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 7, 2019)

Very itchy mosquito bites on my legs.
Thank goodness for hydrocortisone cream ðŸ‘
Must remember to put on the repellent before tomorrow's round.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2019)

Clothing sizes 
The Boy splashed out on a hoodie from a YouTube channel.
Ordered a medium as he's, well, medium
It arrived today.
Holy Moly I'd hate to see the XXL size...
This so called medium fits me....and anyone who knows me knows damn well that I'm not a medium in any language.
So it's got to go back.
Trouble is..it's a limited edition and they've sold out...
One pissed off teenager in the house at the moment...


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Assuming you're refering to yellow jackets, you should read up about them, you may be surprised.
They are extremely social animals.
I got stung on the neck last Saturday, purely because I was too close to their nest.
The one that got me was merely protecting it's own home/family.
		
Click to expand...

Social...maybe (actually certainly), but 'sociable' (to humans)....certainly not!

One of the few animals I would not regret becoming extinct!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Clothing sizes
The Boy splashed out on a hoodie from a YouTube channel.
Ordered a medium as he's, well, medium
It arrived today.
Holy Moly I'd hate to see the XXL size...
This so called medium fits me....and anyone who knows me knows damn well that I'm not a medium in any language.
So it's got to go back.
Trouble is..it's a limited edition and they've sold out...
One pissed off teenager in the house at the moment...
		
Click to expand...

Clothing sizes are a constant bug bear. I'm a 34 inch waist but this year I've had to buy 36" trousers from Next I think it was, and shorts from Costco made by '32 Degrees' in a 32". Also shoes/football sizes I seem to vary between 10 and 10.5, plus I've had 11 in trainers in the past. Why isn't a size just definitively correct? It makes no sense to me. For trousers of different waist sizes to fit, someone has to be measuring wrongly.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Social...maybe (actually certainly), but 'sociable' (to humans)....certainly not!

One of the few animals I would not regret becoming extinct!
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Whatever ecological side-effect on the world there would be to wasps ceasing to exist, I would gladly take the hit.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 7, 2019)

Weather forcastes..... again.

looked at the forcaste this morning for Nairn.. 90% rain all morning. looked at the webscam bright and sunny.. so went over, only 4 of us turned up due to the forecast, went out quite a nice morning an not so much as drop of rain all the way round.. we looked at the forcast for all the weather apps and all said the same... its was raining according to them

better off just looking out the window


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 7, 2019)

Radio 2. Firstly when it's school holidays pretty much every main daytime presenter is off too...what business would allow all it's major staff to be off at the same time? Gary whoever it is filling in for Ken Bruce totally ruined Popmaster this morning which irritated me more than the presenters on holiday irritation! Irritated from Cambs...

On a bright note, I thought at the time at least I'd be able to vent on here!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Assuming you're refering to yellow jackets, you should read up about them, you may be surprised.
They are extremely social animals.
I got stung on the neck last Saturday, purely because I was too close to their nest.
The one that got me was merely protecting it's own home/family.
		
Click to expand...

Why what exactly were you going to do with a family of wasps?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Weather forcastes..... again.

looked at the forcaste this morning for Nairn.. 90% rain all morning. looked at the webscam bright and sunny.. so went over, only 4 of us turned up due to the forecast, went out quite a nice morning an not so much as drop of rain all the way round.. we looked at the forcast for all the weather apps and all said the same... its was raining according to them

better off just looking out the window
		
Click to expand...

In your part of Scotland do the Moray Firth and the mountains not create your own little micro-climate, and that could vary hugely from what's around?


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 7, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Weather forcastes..... again.

looked at the forcaste this morning for Nairn.. 90% rain all morning. looked at the webscam bright and sunny.. so went over, only 4 of us turned up due to the forecast, went out quite a nice morning an not so much as drop of rain all the way round.. we looked at the forcast for all the weather apps and all said the same... its was raining according to them

better off just looking out the window
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching it like a hawk at the moment...for Sunday. one minute it's raining, next sunny, next rain, next....well you get the idea.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 7, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In your part of Scotland do the Moray Firth and the mountains not create your own little micro-climate, and that could vary hugely from what's around?
		
Click to expand...

it could.... but the same forecast was on 8 different weather forecast providers and apps, not to mention some even had radar of rain clouds supposedly heading straight over Nairn. was the same for the airport and part of Inverness so a 20 mile stretch of coast..  none of which arrived it was still saying 90% and still did right up until i last looked.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2019)

All's well that ends well.
We've found out that these hoodies are going for double cost price on eBay so its listed and currently making him money..
Not so pissed off teenager in the house.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 7, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Weather forcastes..... again.

looked at the forcaste this morning for Nairn.. 90% rain all morning. looked at the webscam bright and sunny.. so went over, only 4 of us turned up due to the forecast, went out quite a nice morning an not so much as drop of rain all the way round.. we looked at the forcast for all the weather apps and all said the same... its was raining according to them

better off just looking out the window
		
Click to expand...

Was explained to me by somebody who is very clever, in American their forecasts are spot on almost to the hour. This is entirely due to the ability of tracking weather / storms across the masses of land it has. Where as we are a tiny island and you canâ€™t track weather well over sea.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Was explained to me by somebody who is very clever, in American their forecasts are spot on almost to the hour. This is entirely due to the ability of tracking weather / storms across the masses of land it has. Where as we are a tiny island and you canâ€™t track weather well over sea.
		
Click to expand...

They may as well just say, it might be wet, but then again it might not

TV ceratinly make a big deal about forecasts, when in realaily its all guess work


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Was explained to me by somebody who is very clever, in American their forecasts are spot on almost to the hour. This is entirely due to the ability of tracking weather / storms across the masses of land it has. Where as we are a tiny island and you canâ€™t track weather well over sea.
		
Click to expand...

You can show how that theory works by looking at the weather apps that are generated by the US weather satellites and see how accurate they are with the weather in the UK - not that great. And he is spot on in regards the way the weather forms around the UK , it doesnâ€™t take much because of the way the winds blow around the island. Met office used to have offices at some RAF ATC Towers and itâ€™s quite good to see them assess the weather fronts. 

As you say itâ€™s easy across a big land mass


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			They may as well just say, it might be wet, but then again it might not

TV ceratinly make a big deal about forecasts, when in realaily its all guess work

Click to expand...

One thing that annoys me, as a golfer checking the weather, is that when it's been hot and humid for a while they seem to start predicting thunderstorms at random intervals. They know there will be one eventually so if they say it enough times one time they'll be right. As you say, total guesswork. And not helpful for us golfers who tend to need to avoid thunderstorms.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Was explained to me by somebody who is very clever, in American their forecasts are spot on almost to the hour. This is entirely due to the ability of tracking weather / storms across the masses of land it has. Where as we are a tiny island *and you canâ€™t track weather well over se*a.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a bit holly hocky to me. So over sea the weather can hide?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 7, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			They may as well just say, it might be wet, but then again it might not

TV ceratinly make a big deal about forecasts, when in realaily its all guess work

Click to expand...

That's why it's called a 'forecast'!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Was explained to me by somebody who is very clever, in American their forecasts are spot on almost to the hour. This is entirely due to the ability of tracking weather / storms across the masses of land it has. Where as we are a tiny island and you canâ€™t track weather well over sea.
		
Click to expand...

If you canâ€™t track weather well across the sea, how come their forecasts are so accurate in Florida which is 90% surrounded by sea?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			They may as well just say, it might be wet, but then again it might not

TV ceratinly make a big deal about forecasts, when in realaily its all guess work

Click to expand...

I was once told that UK weather forecasting is quite easy - two days out of three the weather tomorrow will be the same as today...

I am zero statistical evidence to support that neat little nugget.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you canâ€™t track weather well across the sea, how come their forecasts are so accurate in Florida which is 90% surrounded by sea?
		
Click to expand...

it's the Gulf Stream and we are an island - was what I learned in geography - and the fact that we have a big continental climate very close by.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 7, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Radio 2. Firstly when it's school holidays pretty much every main daytime presenter is off too...what business would allow all it's major staff to be off at the same time? Gary whoever it is filling in for Ken Bruce totally ruined Popmaster this morning which irritated me more than the presenters on holiday irritation! Irritated from Cambs...

On a bright note, I thought at the time at least I'd be able to vent on here!
		
Click to expand...

BBC radio presenters seem have more time off than school teachers,


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 7, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was once told that UK weather forecasting is quite easy - two days out of three the weather tomorrow will be the same as today...

I am zero statistical evidence to support that neat little nugget.
		
Click to expand...

could save a fortune off the BBC budgets by not showing any of the forecasts, be great for STV too, then i would have to put up with Gay Sean crapping on like he knows what he's on about


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 7, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was once told that UK weather forecasting is quite easy - two days out of three the weather tomorrow will be the same as today...

I am zero statistical evidence to support that neat little nugget.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that will be as statistically correct as the supercomputer manages...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2019)

Peter Odemwingie. Off all the people I met at the British Par 3 champs yesterday, he was so obnoxious. Very off with fans trying to get a picture or an autograph, seemed to have his own teaching pro/coach with him on the bag and the putting green and acted as the biggest "I am" when a lot of people were asking me who he was.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Peter Odemwingie. Off all the people I met at the British Par 3 champs yesterday, he was so obnoxious. Very off with fans trying to get a picture or an autograph, seemed to have his own teaching pro/coach with him on the bag and the putting green and acted as the biggest "I am" when a lot of people were asking me who he was.[/QUOTE)

Who the hell is Peter whatever his name is anyway
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2019)

Ex West Brom and Cardiif player. Played for Nigeria. Perhaps best known for trying to force a move to QPR and drove to their ground to push it through himself. Never happened


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ex West Brom and Cardiif player. Played for Nigeria. Perhaps best known for trying to force a move to QPR and drove to their ground to push it through himself. Never happened
		
Click to expand...

Like I thought ......a nobody then


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2019)

Slab said:



			Why, what were you doing to do to it/them?
		
Click to expand...

I was merely gardening, as it happens, too close to it's well hidden ground nest.


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Why what exactly were you going to do with a family of wasps?
		
Click to expand...

See above.


----------



## user2010 (Aug 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			I was merely gardening, as it happens, too close to it's well hidden ground nest.
		
Click to expand...



Should've got yourself a can of Raid, Wasp nest destroyer, Job done.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2019)

Come on Eileen got to No. 1 nearer the end of the Second World War than today.......

Suddenly I feel quite old


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Come on Eileen got to No. 1 nearer the end of the Second World War than today.......

Suddenly I feel quite old

Click to expand...

If this randomly irritates you why did you work it out?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			If this randomly irritates you why did you work it out? 

Click to expand...

Ah...but I didn't.
Some tall bloke in glasses from Pointless off the telly told me.....he just likes seeing people suffer..


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 8, 2019)

It's almost 30 years since "Ride on time" was No.1.  The best dance floor filler ever.   So it's 30 years since I was nightclubbing.  Jeez.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It's almost 30 years since "Ride on time" was No.1.  The best dance floor filler ever.   So it's 30 years since I was nightclubbing.  Jeez.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen you nightclubbing. Not pretty, especially when you hit the dancefloor. Scary thing is I was in Tenerife the summer Ride on Time came out and by the third day I was already sick of it as it seemed to be played everywhere all of the time


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It's almost 30 years since "Ride on time" was No.1.  The best dance floor filler ever.   So it's 30 years since I was nightclubbing.  Jeez.
		
Click to expand...

Brummer was the best filler, for old joiners


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2019)

My weak limbs. I go to the gym on Tuesdays, do some resistance weights that aren't particularly heavy, but still my arms and chest are absolutely agony for the next two days. Not really sure if it's worth it.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			My weak limbs. I go to the gym on Tuesdays, do some resistance weights that aren't particularly heavy, but still my arms and chest are absolutely agony for the next two days. Not really sure if it's worth it. 

Click to expand...

Get to the gym on a thursday too and fight through the DOMS.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 8, 2019)

Contact Wolf, he seems to know his stuff and may suggest a suitable routine with lighter weights and more reps


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 8, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Contact Wolf, he seems to know his stuff and may suggest a suitable routine with lighter weights and more reps
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps not today though ðŸ˜‰...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Get to the gym on a thursday too and fight through the DOMS.
		
Click to expand...

I can't do that, then I'll be screwed for golf on Saturday!


----------



## Slime (Aug 8, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Should've got yourself a can of Raid, Wasp nest destroyer, Job done.

Click to expand...

No, no, no, no,no.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 8, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Radio 2. Firstly when it's school holidays pretty much every main daytime presenter is off too...what business would allow all it's major staff to be off at the same time? Gary whoever it is filling in for Ken Bruce totally ruined Popmaster this morning which irritated me more than the presenters on holiday irritation! Irritated from Cambs...

On a bright note, I thought at the time at least I'd be able to vent on here!
		
Click to expand...

We should have our own little side bet to see who does best. I managed 24pts on the 2nd round today, how did you do? ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 8, 2019)

Daughter failed her driving test earlier, last half a mile before the test finished and she stalled the car 
She wasn't happy, apparently the test was extended as the roads had been quiet so he took her a longer route than normal. Next available slot is at the end of October.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Daughter failed her driving test earlier, last half a mile before the test finished and she stalled the car 
She wasn't happy, apparently the test was extended as the roads had been quiet so he took her a longer route than normal. Next available slot is at the end of October.
		
Click to expand...

You can't fail just for stalling it once can you? Thought that went down as a minor, as long as you start the car again safely.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You can't fail just for stalling it once can you? Thought that went down as a minor, as long as you start the car again safely.
		
Click to expand...

He said she'd crossed the line at a junction when she stalled, according to my daughter though she hadn't. she was on an uphill slope so it was impossible to go forward that far.
Maybe he just had a quota of fails to fill in for that day lol.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			He said she'd crossed the line at a junction when she stalled, according to my daughter though she hadn't. she was on an uphill slope so it was impossible to go forward that far.
Maybe he just had a quota of fails to fill in for that day lol.
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to tell me, I failed five times and gave up.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You don't have to tell me, I failed five times and gave up. 

Click to expand...

Ouch


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You don't have to tell me, I failed five times and gave up. 

Click to expand...

a bit of Cleavage and a short skirt will get you passed next time


----------



## GB72 (Aug 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			My weak limbs. I go to the gym on Tuesdays, do some resistance weights that aren't particularly heavy, but still my arms and chest are absolutely agony for the next two days. Not really sure if it's worth it. 

Click to expand...

I know that feeling, been back at the gym for just over 2 months now and it still hurts. That said, nearly 2 stone down and heading in the right direction.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You don't have to tell me, I failed five times and gave up. 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s those black socks


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You don't have to tell me, I failed five times and gave up. 

Click to expand...

You are not missing out on anything... 
Driving, these days, is a complete and utter pain...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2019)

Being picked for a club match on Saturday on a very long and open course and seeing the weather especially the wind speeds. Going to be a long round I think and my 5 wood may need a long rest to get over the use I'm expecting out of it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 8, 2019)

Just read the Exec Summary for the Bid I've been working on.  And the first words of the first sentence...the first words that the customer will read...

_'It goes without saying that...'_

Whenever I read that what instantly jumps into my mind is 'well don't say it then' - and immediately in my head the reader is not concentrating on what follows.

Besides - I was told many years ago by one of my uni lecturers that when writing anything to be submitted - DO NOT start a sentence with *It* (even although Dickens famously did)

We started our Bid Response with *It *and then went on to say what goes without saying


----------



## Captainron (Aug 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You don't have to tell me, I failed five times and gave up. 

Click to expand...

I have loads of mates in London who have never learned to drive because it's so easy to get around. Then they land their dream of actually escaping London for the 'country' and have to learn how to anyway! 

I couldn't live without my car. Can't imagine getting the wally trolley everywhere.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2019)

drive4show said:



			We should have our own little side bet to see who does best. I managed 24pts on the 2nd round today, how did you do? ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I struggled today on both rounds as didn't get the bonus questions on either. The one that irritated when I posted was a bonus questions (first and lasts) where one was so simple (Proclaimers) and he all but gave her one when the answer was the same for first and last and she didn't know and he pushed her to guess! Makes me realise how good Ken Bruce is!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2019)

Caroline Hedwall wearing black shoes and socks with shorts...just no!

My golf mojo not returning. Playing ok and just not really enjoying being on the course. No enthusiasm and usually bored after 7 holes


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2019)

Every single time I want to get home early for something, the trains turn to total merde. Every flipping time. This time everything cancelled out of Euston. Walk down to Euston Square for the Met Line. Some idiot on the tracks at Willesden means the line was standstill for an hour. Cheers, that's another Thursday night nine holes missed out on. Left work at 16:30, hoping to get back at 17:40 ish to get down the course. Well it's now 18:30 and I'm still on the poxy train.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Every single time I want to get home early for something, the trains turn to total merde. Every flipping time. This time everything cancelled out of Euston. Walk down to Euston Square for the Met Line. Some idiot on the tracks at Willesden means the line was standstill for an hour. Cheers, that's another Thursday night nine holes missed out on. Left work at 16:30, hoping to get back at 17:40 ish to get down the course. Well it's now 18:30 and I'm still on the poxy train.
		
Click to expand...

You should have been better at driving and passed your test, then you would not have to moan about the trainsðŸ‘


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 8, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			You should have been better at driving and passed your test, then you would not have to moan about the trainsðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest if he was commuting, by road, judging by others who post here the moaning would be more frequent and probably louder... One less road user is a result for the rest of youðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 8, 2019)

Sky Sports news, especially the 2 beauts who are trying to pimp up transfer deadline day. Embarrassing.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 8, 2019)

Talksport's constant gambling adverts and sections of every show having a gambling feature.


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2019)

No chance of sleep....staying with my 80 year old mum who has been a bit poorly.  The trains and traffic noise here is crazy, even at this hour! No wonder city dwellers are all so cranky   How do you sleep through all this noise?  Where are all these people going?


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Talksport's constant gambling adverts and sections of every show having a gambling feature.
		
Click to expand...

And the stationâ€™s breaky show promotion of borderline alcoholism followed by sad tales of ex players with serious problems....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 9, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Clothing sizes 
The Boy splashed out on a hoodie from a YouTube channel.
Ordered a medium as he's, well, medium
It arrived today.
Holy Moly I'd hate to see the XXL size...
This so called medium fits me....and anyone who knows me knows damn well that I'm not a medium in any language.
So it's got to go back.
Trouble is..it's a limited edition and they've sold out...
One pissed off teenager in the house at the moment...
		
Click to expand...

Tell me it was orange- did he look like Kenny? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜±


----------



## Imurg (Aug 9, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Tell me it was orange- did he look like Kenny? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

Ha! No, black with a huge red/orange/yellow logo across the front..
Made about Â£50 quid on the deal..


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 9, 2019)

IanM said:



			And the stationâ€™s breaky show promotion of borderline alcoholism followed by sad tales of ex players with serious problems....
		
Click to expand...

Yep, laughing about how much of an alcoholic Alan Brazil is.


----------



## Slime (Aug 9, 2019)

Jurgen Klopp.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			My weak limbs. I go to the gym on Tuesdays, do some resistance weights that aren't particularly heavy, but still my arms and chest are absolutely agony for the next two days. Not really sure if it's worth it. 

Click to expand...

Well, part of what I thought was just achiness now appears to be more like a pulled muscle on the underside of my upper left arm. If I reach back over my head it kills. I'm currently hoping I don't need that muscle in my golf swing otherwise tomorrow won't be much fun.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 9, 2019)

My ginger cat deciding at 4 am that his most urgent task was to wash the back of my head. It is flipping annoying, and he is relentlessly persistent.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 9, 2019)

Course closed again, flooded after heavy rain


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 9, 2019)

The Great British weather causing havoc at the International Agility Festival held near Corby. Biggest Agility Competition in the world across 4 days and today was cancelled as so much rain fell last night the courses were "unsafe". Tomorrow already now cancelled as the wind that is forecast is also dangerous (jumps get blown over). Competitors from all over the world left very disappointed and I was hoping to watch and learn


----------



## Dando (Aug 9, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			My ginger cat deciding at 4 am that his most urgent task was to wash the back of my head. It is flipping annoying, and he is relentlessly persistent.
		
Click to expand...

When we first gave our dog run of the house of a night heâ€™d lick our faces and ears at all hours, think our pillows were for him and sprawl across the bed spread eagled! Luckily that novelty wore off pretty quick


----------



## chellie (Aug 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			If I reach back over my head it kills.
		
Click to expand...

As my much missed late Mum would have said to me. "Don't do it then"


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2019)

chellie said:



			As my much missed late Mum would have said to me. "Don't do it then"

Click to expand...

I keep forgetting and going for a big stretch with my hands behind my head.  Ouch!


----------



## chellie (Aug 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I keep forgetting and going for a big stretch with my hands behind my head.  Ouch!
		
Click to expand...

Ah no!


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 9, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			My ginger cat deciding at 4 am that his most urgent task was to wash the back of my head. It is flipping annoying, and he is relentlessly persistent.
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse, I have chased a few mice round the bedroom during the middle of the night before.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 9, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Could be worse, I have chased a few mice round the bedroom during the middle of the night before.
		
Click to expand...

One of my three cats absolutely refuses to a the litter tray. It can have been cleaned out that day and they all will have been outside all day with the door open but she will insist on coming back into the house to take a crap on the floor right beside the litter tray before going back outside.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 10, 2019)

Continental breakfasts.

What a waste of time.


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Continental breakfasts.

What a waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

I find 3 or 4 usually fill me up


----------



## Sats (Aug 10, 2019)

Inner city kids - just got back from Longmore for an army experience for kids (wish I'd never volunteered for it now!) disrespectful, self entitled, no accountability for themselves and soft as s**** but full of mouth.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 10, 2019)

About to take some train journeys.
Will have to endure eye-watering fares, delays, cancellations, platform alterations, overcrowding, and worst of all the nail in your head recorded announcements.

Security announcement: 'If you see something suspicious call the police...' (or you'll be flying mince).

Safety announcements: 'When leaving the train please mind the gap between the train and the platform edge.'
'Due to today's bad weather take extra care on the platforms.'
'If you have a pushchair alight first then wheel it off backwards.'

On board security: 'Keep all your personal possessions with you at all times', which means I can't go to the toilet or I might lose my seat.

Mobile catering announcement: steward insists on mentioning every single item on the trolley.

Stopping point announcements: Every station on the line endlessly repeated.

Guard announcements: repeating exactly the same thing said by the recorded announcement moments earlier.

Then when the train stops in the middle of nowhere and announcements would be welcome, there aren't any.

And let's hope after last night's chaos the Hornsea off-shore wind farm is now working.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 10, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			About to take some train journeys.
Will have to endure eye-watering fares, delays, cancellations, platform alterations, overcrowding, and worst of all the nail in your head recorded announcements.

Security announcement: 'If you see something suspicious call the police...' (or you'll be flying mince).

Safety announcements: 'When leaving the train please mind the gap between the train and the platform edge.'
'Due to today's bad weather take extra care on the platforms.'
'If you have a pushchair alight first then wheel it off backwards.'

On board security: 'Keep all your personal possessions with you at all times', which means I can't go to the toilet or I might lose my seat.

Mobile catering announcement: steward insists on mentioning every single item on the trolley.

Stopping point announcements: Every station on the line endlessly repeated.

Guard announcements: repeating exactly the same thing said by the recorded announcement moments earlier.

Then when the train stops in the middle of nowhere and announcements would be welcome, there aren't any.

And let's hope after last night's chaos the Hornsea off-shore wind farm is now working.
		
Click to expand...

You could have taken the car and would miss all of the above


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 10, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			You could have taken the car and would miss all of the above
		
Click to expand...

I do not want to be car dependant. Especially as I've just had to pay a Â£60 fine for parking in an ANPR controlled car park when there no large sign to inform me.
I've just been reading about last night's experiences by passengers on the Rail forum. My sympathies go to all those effected. Travelling by train is likely to be a bloody nightmare, but so is driving, especially on smart motorways. 
Like last week while driving on the M42. The computerised system had closed 3 of the 4 lanes because someone had pulled into the lay by area. Result was just sitting in the outside lane for half an hour. Then I found there was no incident at all to speak of.
The only form of transport I like these days is walking or taking the bus. At least if there's a problem I can get off at the next stop.
I don't even think of airports after being delayed for hours many times. All you are given is a voucher for a cheap meal.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2019)

Course closed for a 2nd day even though it hasn't rained in the last 24 hours, i think they're being a bit overprotective.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 10, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Continental breakfasts.

What a waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

Just disappointing 

Never going to be a match for a 14 piece bucket


----------



## bobmac (Aug 10, 2019)

Dumbing down.
When adverts tell you that sofa was Â£400 last week but now it's half price. Then they tell you it's only Â£200 this week.

I know what half of 400 is


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 10, 2019)

I stubbed my toe on the wooden part of the sofa last night. It is flipping painful. It is also twice the usual size, and the shape does not look right. I think I might have fractured it in some way.

I am playing a comp next weekend, greensomes on Saturday and foursomes on Sunday. My partner is going to be a happy bunny.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 10, 2019)

Clinton Morrison. Absolutely useless on Soccer Saturday!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 10, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Clinton Morrison. Absolutely useless on Soccer Saturday!
		
Click to expand...

He has been on Fighting Talk a couple of times and was dreadful both times. He must have some good friends to be getting these gigs. Soccer Saturday is pretty brutal on quality control so hopefully he will be quickly sifted out.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He has been on Fighting Talk a couple of times and was dreadful both times. He must have some good friends to be getting these gigs. *Soccer Saturday is pretty brutal on quality control so hopefully he will be quickly sifted out.*

Click to expand...

If that is true how the hell us that drink driving blundering fool Merson still on it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			If that is true how the hell us that drink driving blundering fool Merson still on it?
		
Click to expand...

Morrison couldn't string a sentence together, couldn't watch and speak at the same time. Merson is a 'lad' on there but can follow the brief of what is needed. Sometimes patchily, no question, but on the whole he fits in with the rest of the team. 

Like a few on there he is not to everyone's taste, Phil Thompson winds a lot of people up, but that is a separate issue.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 10, 2019)

People that have a massive bunch of keys hanging from their belt, and do not have a job as a prison officer.


----------



## Dando (Aug 11, 2019)

Having to print off e tickets.
Surely the whole point of them is that you just scan your phone on the entry barrier


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Morrison couldn't string a sentence together, couldn't watch and speak at the same time. Merson is a 'lad' on there but can follow the brief of what is needed. Sometimes patchily, no question, but on the whole he fits in with the rest of the team.

Like a few on there he is not to everyone's taste, Phil Thompson winds a lot of people up, but that is a separate issue.
		
Click to expand...

Spent some time with Alan McInally this week and had a long chat with him about Soccer Saturday. He mentioned, and maybe just being selfish and protecting his own position, but the usual quota is a very tight knit group who work hard to try and do the best they can each week (even Merson). He felt sometimes with a new member, they all spend time keeping an eye on the newbie and knows sometimes as a result, their own performance on screen dips.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 11, 2019)

Jermaine Jenas.  Talking on MOTD2 about Man U needing a consistent centre back pairing and how they've not had one for a few years but now they've got one with Maguire and Lindelof. It's the first game of the season. How can they be a consistent pairing after only one game?


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 11, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Jermaine Jenas.  Talking on MOTD2 about Man U needing a consistent centre back pairing and how they've not had one for a few years but now they've got one with Maguire and Lindelof. It's the first game of the season. How can they be a consistent pairing after only one game?
		
Click to expand...

He obviously means barring injuries those 2 will be the CB pairing for the foreseeable, no?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			He obviously means barring injuries those 2 will be the CB pairing for the foreseeable, no?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, but the way he seemed to be talking was in the past and present tense rather than future. Maybe I'm just being too harsh and should have stopped my random irritation after "Jermaine Jenas" as he annoys me every time I watch him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 11, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Possibly, but the way he seemed to be talking was in the past and present tense rather than future. Maybe I'm just being too harsh and should have stopped my random irritation after "Jermaine Jenas" as he annoys me every time I watch him.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are, i quite like Jenas.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I think you are, i quite like Jenas.
		
Click to expand...

You are absolutely entitled to that opinion, but you're wrong.  No idea why I don't like Jenas as I don't dislike any of the clubs he played for during his career and he hasn't done anything in particular to annoy me, I just don't like him. Is his head too small for his body?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 12, 2019)

The modern tendency to distract the driver from what he/she should be looking at.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 12, 2019)

The stupid Green Party woman claiming there should be an all-party female-only cabinet to deal with the issues in the country because she claims women are better at sorting these things out.  I am just trying to imagine the furore if someone claimed that there should not be any women involved because the men were better.      She really needs to form an official alliance with that idiot leader of the Lib Dems - the two of them belong on Fantasy Island together because neither of them have a clue about reality.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 12, 2019)

Lazy journalism...
A report on BBC Breakfast this morning states that drug crime in the Surrey village of Westhumble has quadrupled......
From what to what? From 2 per year to 8 or from 1000 to 4000..?
Just saying it's quadrupled doesn't say much.
Also when a report says something along the lines of "there have been more than 100 instances of..."
Well how many is it?
101 or 10000....?
Find out the numbers and report them!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Lazy journalism...
A report on BBC Breakfast this morning states that drug crime in the Surrey village of Westhumble has quadrupled......
From what to what? From 2 per year to 8 or from 1000 to 4000..?
Just saying it's quadrupled doesn't say much.
Also when a report says something along the lines of "there have been more than 100 instances of..."
Well how many is it?
101 or 10000....?
Find out the numbers and report them!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly lazy journalism is a default position for the BBC in particular but also for a large number of other programmes and written press. There doesn't seem to be any meat on bones anymore. Is it a result of the "now" need for information on social media so they report the sketchy details and then never fill in the gaps. Is it lazy editorial direction. Is the standard of journalism getting poorer


----------



## Imurg (Aug 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly lazy journalism is a default position for the BBC in particular but also for a large number of other programmes and written press. There doesn't seem to be any meat on bones anymore. Is it a result of the "now" need for information on social media so they report the sketchy details and then never fill in the gaps. Is it lazy editorial direction. Is the standard of journalism getting poorer
		
Click to expand...

To be fair it's not just the Beeb.
All media are the same.


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2019)

Idiots walking through the city with umbrellas up and itâ€™s not bloody raining


----------



## Imurg (Aug 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			Idiots walking through the city with umbrellas up and itâ€™s not bloody raining
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but there are a lot of pigeons in London.....


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Jermaine Jenas.  Talking on MOTD2 about Man U needing a consistent centre back pairing and how they've not had one for a few years but now they've got one with Maguire and Lindelof. It's the first game of the season. How can they be a consistent pairing after only one game?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly a question of wording. He may have meant to say 'a pair of consistent centre backs'.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			Idiots walking through the city with umbrellas up and itâ€™s not bloody raining
		
Click to expand...

The Umbrella needs to match the socks.  So the important question is are they wearing short trousers that expose their socks....   Need to be on trend


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 12, 2019)

people who slow down approaching  a green light, they even stopped at one... WTF!!!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			people who slow down approaching  a green light, they even stopped at one... WTF!!!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair it's something we're almost forced to teach.
The examiners don't like heavy braking
So if the light has been green for a while it may change on approach.
If you're going a bit slower you have more chance to decide to go or brake and if you brake it will be more controlled.
I nearly had a lad fail because on 3 lights in a row he didn't ease off, the lights changed and he had to slam on the anchors
As for stopping on a green - seen it done plenty...no answer


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 12, 2019)

Stuff that irritated me from my recent trip to Disney:

1. people stopping in entrances/exits/middle of paths
2. pushing pushchairs, trollies etc but walking along side them instead of behind them
3. fat people using (and sharing) mobility scooters because they're lazy - (PS yes I can say this as a 19 stone man)
4. nearly all drivers in florida use their mobile phones whilst driving - the florida law on mobile use in the car is ridiculous
5. again in florida - motorcylists not wearing helmets.  also combined with wearing shorts, flip flops, vests etc
6. people who cant swim putting themselves in harms way and causing lifeguards to save them (4 times within 1 hour - TWICE the same damn girl)
7. slow walkers who step out from behind other slow walkers - then DONT speed up.  Idiots.
8. people having a set of selfie poses..... tongue out to one side, duck face, mouth open, staring into distance
9.  parents forcing their kids to pose and smile - even though they're quite obviously tired and unhappy. NO you must make people think we're having fun.


----------



## Beedee (Aug 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			As for stopping on a green - seen it done plenty...no answer

Click to expand...

If it's anything like the roads in Cheltenham it's probably safest to stop when the light is green.  It's a fair bet that someone is about to drive straight through the red!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 12, 2019)

People who slow down to about 5 mph to go over a speed hump.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 12, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who slow down to about 5 mph to go over a speed hump.
		
Click to expand...

That will be me. I have to stop for some, and tip toe over to avoid grounding. My Z4 is a bit low to the ground.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 12, 2019)

people who wander around oblivious, either with earphones in or eyes down looking at their phone


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			people who wander around oblivious, either with earphones in or eyes down looking at their phone
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160681989747433473


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 12, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Stuff that irritated me from my recent trip to Disney:

1. people stopping in entrances/exits/middle of paths
2. pushing pushchairs, trollies etc but walking along side them instead of behind them
3. fat people using (and sharing) mobility scooters because they're lazy - (PS yes I can say this as a 19 stone man)
4. nearly all drivers in florida use their mobile phones whilst driving - the florida law on mobile use in the car is ridiculous
5. again in florida - motorcylists not wearing helmets.  also combined with wearing shorts, flip flops, vests etc
6. people who cant swim putting themselves in harms way and causing lifeguards to save them (4 times within 1 hour - TWICE the same damn girl)
7. slow walkers who step out from behind other slow walkers - then DONT speed up.  Idiots.
8. people having a set of selfie poses..... tongue out to one side, duck face, mouth open, staring into distance
9.  parents forcing their kids to pose and smile - even though they're quite obviously tired and unhappy. NO you must make people think we're having fun.
		
Click to expand...

But driving in Florida is so much easy than back here in Blighty. Didn't you find people more polite? I did wonder if the ability to carry handguns had a help


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			people who wander around oblivious, either with earphones in or eyes down looking at their phone
		
Click to expand...

I like to walk straight into them.
They normally come off worse!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 12, 2019)

Amazon... The more I read about its methods of business and tax evasion tactics the more I'd like to see its demise...

And, the ever increasing use of big brother surveillance...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Stuff that irritated me from my recent trip to Disney:

1. people stopping in entrances/exits/middle of paths
2. pushing pushchairs, trollies etc but walking along side them instead of behind them
3. fat people using (and sharing) mobility scooters because they're lazy - (PS yes I can say this as a 19 stone man)
4. nearly all drivers in florida use their mobile phones whilst driving - the florida law on mobile use in the car is ridiculous
*5. again in florida - motorcylists not wearing helmets.  also combined with wearing shorts, flip flops, vests etc*
6. people who cant swim putting themselves in harms way and causing lifeguards to save them (4 times within 1 hour - TWICE the same damn girl)
7. slow walkers who step out from behind other slow walkers - then DONT speed up.  Idiots.
8. people having a set of selfie poses..... tongue out to one side, duck face, mouth open, staring into distance
9.  parents forcing their kids to pose and smile - even though they're quite obviously tired and unhappy. NO you must make people think we're having fun.
		
Click to expand...

I'd never wear flip flops or ride without gloves, but I can see the attraction of going helmet less in Florida.


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 12, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But driving in Florida is so much easy than back here in Blighty. Didn't you find people more polite? I did wonder if the ability to carry handguns had a help

Click to expand...

Honestly no, I found that due to the "freeway" style of driving that there were approximately 1.7million lane changes approaching all slip roads and intersections.  But I think due to reduced speed limits it all kind of works.

I did enjoy driving over there. It's kind of lazy and easy.


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd never wear flip flops or ride without gloves, but I can see the attraction of going helmet less in Florida.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I see the appeal. With 42degrees and 100% humidity putting in a helmet and leathers would leave people dying!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Don't get me wrong, I see the appeal. With 42degrees and 100% humidity putting in a helmet and leathers *would leave people dying*!
		
Click to expand...

So would cracking your helmetless head off the pavement to be fair.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 13, 2019)

Sats said:



			Inner city kids - just got back from Longmore for an army experience for kids (wish I'd never volunteered for it now!) disrespectful, self entitled, no accountability for themselves and soft as s**** but full of mouth.
		
Click to expand...

Their mothers love 'em.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Morrison couldn't string a sentence together, couldn't watch and speak at the same time. Merson is a 'lad' on there but can follow the brief of what is needed. Sometimes patchily, no question, but on the whole he fits in with the rest of the team.

Like a few on there he is not to everyone's taste, Phil Thompson winds a lot of people up, but that is a separate issue.
		
Click to expand...

Have your tellys no off button?


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 13, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Stuff that irritated me from my recent trip to Disney:

1. people stopping in entrances/exits/middle of paths
2. pushing pushchairs, trollies etc but walking along side them instead of behind them
3. fat people using (and sharing) mobility scooters because they're lazy - (PS yes I can say this as a 19 stone man)
4. nearly all drivers in florida use their mobile phones whilst driving - the florida law on mobile use in the car is ridiculous
5. again in florida - motorcylists not wearing helmets.  also combined with wearing shorts, flip flops, vests etc
6. people who cant swim putting themselves in harms way and causing lifeguards to save them *(4 times within 1 hour - TWICE the same damn girl)*
7. slow walkers who step out from behind other slow walkers - then DONT speed up.  Idiots.
8. people having a set of selfie poses..... tongue out to one side, duck face, mouth open, staring into distance
9.  parents forcing their kids to pose and smile - even though they're quite obviously tired and unhappy. NO you must make people think we're having fun.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she fancied the life guard?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			I like to walk straight into them.
They normally come off worse!
		
Click to expand...

was on the bike taking Rupert for a run, even got a bell to warn these cockwombles, they eventually look up when you are 10 feet away, and sheer hite themselves


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 13, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Have your tellys no off button?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and I used it on Saturday! I like the interaction of the others on Saturday, I'm fine with Merson, but Morrison was too painful to watch. I also turn off some of the midweek shows as they use a different bunch at times and some of them are painful as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2019)

Facebook's "top fan" rubbish. Every week they keep reassessing it so I get about 8 notifications saying I'm now a 'top fan' of whatever I commented on that week. I don't care!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Course is finally open after being closed 4 days, and my bad back is giving me Gyp.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 13, 2019)

Back from travelling by train in Wales where I had to endure station announcements in both Welsh and English. 
Then on the train the announcements were only in English.
I like the Welsh language but would like know just how many people in Wales can only understand Welsh.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 13, 2019)

Work, only 6 days in and i'm bored stiff all ready.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 13, 2019)

Drivers who dont notice their rear wiper is going all the time, regardless that it hasnt rained for ages.
Just goes to prove they don't check their rear view mirror at all.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2019)

Woman in my company asking for my CV for what would only be an internal transfer. What the hell do they need that for? I haven't updated it in four years for God's sake.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2019)

double standards in how men and women behave.

wife was watching 2come dine with me" on catch up and there was an older lady throwing herself and a young guy and  acting quite cringesome.


it appeared quite excepable to  the other guests, if that where an older guy acting like that he would be labeled a perv or worse


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 13, 2019)

Giving way on a single track road. Both times taking my 2 seater onto the verge to allow a 4x4 to pass. Both drivers stoney-faced and not a flicker of acknowledgement. I cannot tell you how angry this rudeness makes me...always tempted to turn around and chase them until I can confront them face to face about their total ignorance


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Giving way on a single track road. Both times taking my 2 seater onto the verge to allow a 4x4 to pass. Both drivers stoney-faced and not a flicker of acknowledgement. I cannot tell you how angry this rudeness makes me...always tempted to turn around and chase them until I can confront them face to face about their total ignorance 

Click to expand...

 Ah, but 4x4 drivers own the road, you shouldn't be there - at least that's what it feels like in the villages around here !


----------



## chellie (Aug 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Giving way on a single track road. Both times taking my 2 seater onto the verge to allow a 4x4 to pass. Both drivers stoney-faced and not a flicker of acknowledgement. I cannot tell you how angry this rudeness makes me...always tempted to turn around and chase them until I can confront them face to face about their total ignorance 

Click to expand...

I flick v's at them as they go past Amanda. Or mouth rude words.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 13, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Ah, but 4x4 drivers own the road, you shouldn't be there - at least that's what it feels like in the villages around here !
		
Click to expand...

Most of those 4x4 drivers are probably school run mums. Their idea of off-roading is parking on the pavement when they drop Araminta and Montgomery off at school.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Most of those 4x4 drivers are probably school run mums. Their idea of off-roading is parking on the pavement when they drop Araminta and Montgomery off at school.
		
Click to expand...

We've got to be one of the only villages with 2 primary schools so mums driving Range Rovers are everywhere ðŸ˜£


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 13, 2019)

Local school to me has metal barriers to keep cars off the pavement. They are bent and battered beyond belief. People really cannot drive.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2019)

So called celebrities having driving bans shortened so they're able to continue to work on a TV program.....


----------



## bobmac (Aug 14, 2019)

People who argue the extreme opposite to your point.

You. 
You're falling behind the group in front, can you catch them up please ? 
Them. 
What do you want us to do, run round?

Taken from an article entitled
*18 holes in under three hours? Golf isn't for you*

_''At my course, I walk around 13,000 steps through 18 holes and it comes out at an average of just over six miles.
Now the only way Iâ€™m getting round that distance in less than a couple of hours is if I magically transform into Usain Bolt.''_

Nobody is asking you to run round in under 2 hours, we're just asking you not to take 5 hours.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So called celebrities having driving bans shortened so they're able to continue to work on a TV program.....
		
Click to expand...

yes this is a joke, see if that worked for you if you were done..... i doubt it


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			yes this is a joke, see if that worked for you if you were done..... i doubt it
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer..


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 14, 2019)

bobmac said:



			People who argue the extreme opposite to your point.

You.
You're falling behind the group in front, can you catch them up please ?
Them.
What do you want us to do, run round?

Taken from an article entitled
*18 holes in under three hours? Golf isn't for you*

_''At my course, I walk around 13,000 steps through 18 holes and it comes out at an average of just over six miles.
Now the only way Iâ€™m getting round that distance in less than a couple of hours is if I magically transform into Usain Bolt.''_

Nobody is asking you to run round in under 2 hours, we're just asking you not to take 5 hours.
		
Click to expand...

I played in a 2 ball in the second round of a club championship a few years back. We didn't play ready golf, or any of the other excuses used to hide slow play. Comfortably round in less than 3 hours, both shooting around level par from the back pegs. And the battery on my trolley gave up part way through the back 9. Running we definitely didn't do.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 14, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Giving way on a single track road. Both times taking my 2 seater onto the verge to allow a 4x4 to pass. Both drivers stoney-faced and not a flicker of acknowledgement. I cannot tell you how angry this rudeness makes me...always tempted to turn around and chase them until I can confront them face to face about their total ignorance 

Click to expand...

THIS WITH KNOBS ON !!!!!!!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 14, 2019)

A few more examples.........
Can you do 30mins overtime tonight?
What do you want me to do, sleep here

You could do with losing a few pounds
What do you want me to do, starve myself?

There is a middle ground


----------



## bobmac (Aug 14, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Giving way on a single track road. Both times taking my 2 seater onto the verge to allow a 4x4 to pass. Both drivers stoney-faced and not a flicker of acknowledgement. I cannot tell you how angry this rudeness makes me...always tempted to turn around and chase them until I can confront them face to face about their total ignorance 

Click to expand...

I must say they are pretty good round here until they get to the supermarket and get behind a trolley


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2019)

Angela Rayner, Shadow Education, putting forward a perfectly good policy to change the university application process so that students apply once they have their results. It needs some work but the concept is sound. Unfortunately she is incapable of putting a coherent argument / sentence together and when she started to flounder she threw 'class' into the mix . 'When in doubt.........' Please can Corbyn be kicked out and the whole shadow cabinet be sent to back bench obscurity.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2019)

My irritation was going to be Plusnet putting up my BT Sport app from Â£5 to Â£10 a month...

But when I logged in to cancel it, I noticed I was able to upgrade my current broadband to a faster speed than it is now ('Fibre' to 'Fibre Extra' package - around 40mb to 70mb download speed), and it's actually Â£3 cheaper per month, for the next 18 months! I've promptly confirmed this of course, but my new irritation is why didn't they ever contact me to offer this deal? They just wait for me to login and stumble upon it?? How often are we logging into our broadband homepages just on the off chance there are some new deals? Daft.

(Obviously the upside is since I'm saving 3 quid then BT Sport is only an extra 2 quid so I think I'll keep it now.  )


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Angela Rayner, Shadow Education, putting forward a perfectly good policy to change the university application process so that students apply once they have their results. It needs some work but the concept is sound. Unfortunately she is incapable of putting a coherent argument / sentence together and when she started to flounder she threw 'class' into the mix . 'When in doubt.........' Please can Corbyn be kicked out and the whole shadow cabinet be sent to back bench obscurity.
		
Click to expand...

That interview just went round and round and she was shocking. It went from "a minor tweak" and when Charlie suggested it was more she said "well it would be a major overhaul but we can do it". A shame as agree the concept is sound and would save a lot of stress with regard to clearing after results have been received.


----------



## Slab (Aug 14, 2019)

bobmac said:



			A few more examples.........
*Can you do 30mins overtime tonight?*
What do you want me to do, sleep here

*You could do with losing a few pounds*
What do you want me to do, starve myself?

There is a middle ground
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you get it but, the responsibility lies with the person delivering the first statements to establish the middle ground, not necessarily the person replying because without context it would 'usually' be the opening statements that are way out of order, not the reply


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 14, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Drivers who dont notice their rear wiper is going all the time, regardless that it hasnt rained for ages.
Just goes to prove they don't check their rear view mirror at all.
		
Click to expand...

They don't need to if women. Instinct and peripheral vision is better than in men.
Us poor blokes only have one X chromosome. Women have two.


----------



## DRW (Aug 14, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Drivers who dont notice their rear wiper is going all the time, regardless that it hasnt rained for ages.
Just goes to prove they don't check their rear view mirror at all.
		
Click to expand...

Was you following me on Saturday night , somehow I turned on the intermittent wipe on a transit minibus I had hired, and in the dark couldn't figure out how to turn it off. Had to leave it on for all the way home

Wasn't until the morning, I noticed there was a rocker switch at the end of the stalk to turn it on/off. What a crazy place to put it, never seen a rocker switch at the end of the stalk before. DOH! That was irritating.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 14, 2019)

The constant rain.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2019)

Grogger said:



			The constant rain.
		
Click to expand...

Last summer, where it was hot for about three months straight, seems like a distant memory. Back to normal this year.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Last summer, where it was hot for about three months straight, seems like a distant memory. Back to normal this year. 

Click to expand...

To be fair I should be used to it living in Lancashire. 

Wasnâ€™t so bad when I was in the Navy. At least it was sunny in Pompey some of the time


----------



## woofers (Aug 14, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Don't get me wrong, I see the appeal. With 42degrees and 100% humidity putting in a helmet and leathers would leave people dying!
		
Click to expand...

Whereas being knocked off without any protective clothing would just leave you with tons of gravel rash at best and at worst, a lot of your skin missing and a very bloody mess of your hands, arms, legs etc.

I am constantly irritated and amazed at anyone riding any powered 2 wheel machine without protective clothing - they think they wonâ€™t fall off, which maybe correct, as I believe most motorcycle / scooter / moped accidents are a result of being knocked off by a 4 wheel vehicle.


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2019)

woofers said:



			Whereas being knocked off without any protective clothing would just leave you with tons of gravel rash at best and at worst, a lot of your skin missing and a very bloody mess of your hands, arms, legs etc.

*I am constantly irritated and amazed at anyone riding any powered 2 wheel machine without protective clothing* - they think they wonâ€™t fall off, which maybe correct, as I believe most motorcycle / scooter / moped accidents are a result of being knocked off by a 4 wheel vehicle.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say the same of cyclists without a crash helmet ................................. utter madness and should be compulsory.


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2019)

The bus driver who parked his bus next to a bus stop layby, just so that he wouldn't have to wait to be let out.


----------



## drdel (Aug 14, 2019)

woofers said:



			Whereas being knocked off without any protective clothing would just leave you with tons of gravel rash at best and at worst, a lot of your skin missing and a very bloody mess of your hands, arms, legs etc.

I am constantly irritated and amazed at anyone riding any powered 2 wheel machine without protective clothing - they think they wonâ€™t fall off, which maybe correct, as I believe most motorcycle / scooter / moped accidents are a result of being knocked off by a 4 wheel vehicle.
		
Click to expand...

It's why surgeons refer to them a 'spare parts'.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 14, 2019)

The Channel 4 constant "sponsored by the new Lexus Hybred" - IT'S HYBR*I*D.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 14, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			The Channel 4 constant "sponsored by the new Lexus Hybred" - IT'S HYBR*I*D. 

Click to expand...

I work for a company in the vehicle delivery business , we had an email recently asking us to move a â€œhighbreadâ€ vehicle

Face palm ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I work for a company in the vehicle delivery business , we had an email recently asking us to move a â€œhighbreadâ€ vehicle

Face palm ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Hovis or Motherâ€™s Pride ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2019)

richart said:



			Hovis or Motherâ€™s Pride ?
		
Click to expand...

Fragger's definitely Hovis, he's not Mother's Pride... 

Sorry Phil, couldn't resist.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 14, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fragger's definitely Hovis, he's not Mother's Pride... 

Sorry Phil, couldn't resist.
		
Click to expand...

Ha , pleased to say ones Mater disagrees ðŸ™ƒ

Warburtons is far superior ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ha , pleased to say ones Mater disagrees ðŸ™ƒ

Warburtons is far superior ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

But they make crap adverts....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2019)

Extra time in the European charity shield.  Straight to penalties or share the bloody thing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2019)

Loitering in the clubhouse waiting for the rain to stop only for it to do so when you give up and go home. Leaving work this morning without a coat as the weather says dry to get hit by a rogue shower


----------



## chrisd (Aug 15, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Extra time in the European charity shield.  Straight to penalties or share the bloody thing.
		
Click to expand...

Or dont have meaningless matches played early in the season ðŸ˜£


----------



## bobmac (Aug 15, 2019)

Imurg said:



			But they make crap adverts....
		
Click to expand...

And worse cars


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 15, 2019)

bobmac said:



			And worse cars
		
Click to expand...

Warburtons?


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 16, 2019)

The 4 hour afternoon nap that means I'm wide awake at 1:20am...


----------



## DRW (Aug 16, 2019)

The M6


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 16, 2019)

My golf game if I don't keep up with practicing regularly


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 16, 2019)

The stabbing in Newcastle the other night https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-49357849

Turns out he used to work with my missus in the same team, she said she trained him up years ago. Needless to say she's quite upset about it.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 16, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			The 4 hour afternoon nap that means I'm wide awake at 1:20am...
		
Click to expand...

And finally got to sleep around 3:30am... but see things that gladden the heart.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 16, 2019)

Flicking through am August Golf mag I picked up a month ago but haven't had chance to read, there was an test/review article on seven new 7is.  The test distances being given were 174yds to 205yds - *carry*!  Who does this sort of testing and hit the ball these sort distances.  A 7i?  I thought most of us handicap golfer might look to hit a 7i something like 150-160yds - with carry obs being somewhat less.  Maybe I just feeble. Irritating article.


----------



## Slab (Aug 16, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Flicking through am August Golf mag I picked up a month ago but haven't had chance to read, there was an test/review article on seven new 7is.  _The test distances being given were 174yds to 205yds_ - *carry*!  Who does this sort of testing and hit the ball these sort distances.  A 7i?  I thought most of us handicap golfer might look to hit a 7i something like 150-160yds - with carry obs being somewhat less.  Maybe I just feeble. Irritating article.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds total tosh, isn't that longer than the av on pga tour


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 16, 2019)

Slab said:



			Sounds total tosh, isn't that longer than the av on pga tour
		
Click to expand...

Exactly why I find it irritating.  Short, Middle and Longest below

Ping G410 - 174 yds
Callaway Apex 19 - 180yds
Callaway Rogue X - 205yds
And for the _'most game-improvement iron in our snapshot'_

TaylorMade M6 - 183yds
And these are *carry* distances


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 16, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Exactly why I find it irritating.  Short, Middle and Longest below

Ping G410 - 174 yds
Callaway Apex 19 - 180yds
Callaway Rogue X - 205yds
And for the _'most game-improvement iron in our snapshot'_

TaylorMade M6 - 183yds
And these are *carry* distances
		
Click to expand...

prob all at least a 6 iron anyway so not unheard of for some to be hitting a 6 iron 170 plus


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 16, 2019)

Idiots who fall for the most basically obvious phishing scams and then go whining to national newspapers about that their bank won't refund their money because they were so stupid.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 16, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			prob all at least a 6 iron anyway so not unheard of for some to be hitting a 6 iron 170 plus
		
Click to expand...

It was a Gear Review piece in Golf W***d (free in reception at my work - would't waste Â£4.99)

But shortest 174yds - longest 205yds?  Twaddle (as some might say)


----------



## GG26 (Aug 16, 2019)

Had a joint golf lesson with my 12yo son with our assistant pro.  He gives very good lessons.  He gets my son working on something and then comes over to see me hit a few balls.  A senior member then wonders over to my son and starts telling him where he is going wrong!  The pro decided to keep quiet whilst trying not to laugh.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 16, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Flicking through am August Golf mag I picked up a month ago but haven't had chance to read, there was an test/review article on seven new 7is.  The test distances being given were 174yds to 205yds - *carry*!  Who does this sort of testing and hit the ball these sort distances.  A 7i?  I thought most of us handicap golfer might look to hit a 7i something like 150-160yds - with carry obs being somewhat less.  Maybe I just feeble. Irritating article.
		
Click to expand...

It is more likely to be 7 different lofts for the 7 different 7 irons and if they are lucky the might have 7 brothers looking forðŸ˜œ


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 16, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			It is more likely to be 7 different lofts for the 7 different 7 irons and if they are lucky the might have 7 brothers looking forðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

So a complete and utter waste of space and ink.  Wonder who they thought they'd be kidding.


----------



## Slime (Aug 16, 2019)

Stopping at some traffic lights for a narrow hump-back bridge, only to have a cyclist pass me and cross the bridge!
He had to stop halfway across to allow a vehicle, coming the other way, to pass.
The bridge is on a bend in the road and all traffic have to cross it slowly, thankfully!
I wish he'd been knocked off his bike, I really do. It may have taught him a lesson!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 16, 2019)

The annual farce that is insurance renewal.  I've used 2 search engines; the cheapest firm on one search engine has declined to quote on the other!  So how the hell does that work?  Same rider, same bike, same experience, same no claims, yet that level of disparity.  I don't think one company has come up with the same quote on both search engines.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Had a joint golf lesson with my 12yo son with our assistant pro.  He gives very good lessons.  He gets my son working on something and then comes over to see me hit a few balls.  A senior member then wonders over to my son and starts telling him where he is going wrong!  The pro decided to keep quiet whilst trying not to laugh.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I wouldn't have been able to hold my tongue. You are paying the pro so let him teach and tell the senior to leave well alone


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but I wouldn't have been able to hold my tongue. You are paying the pro so let him teach and tell the senior to leave well alone
		
Click to expand...

I had this when I took my two boys to the range when they were 6 and 8. I was letting them get on with having fun and trying to hit it as hard and as far as possible. A guy from a few bays down who was there with his two kids came over and told me they were doing it wrong. My response was "I don't care. Just look at the smiles on their faces and how happy they look compared to your two, they look miserable with you constantly criticising them".


----------



## IainP (Aug 17, 2019)

BBC sport website, showing the Spanish La Liga table, including the who's moved up & down places images, after just one game! ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## chrisd (Aug 17, 2019)

Effectively being unable to leave the house. The numpties who run the M20 have decided to close it from j9 to j11 both ways for road works connected to new  j10a building work. This means everyone travelling to or from the Dover ferry port and Channel Tunnel is routed up and down the A20 where there are temporary traffic lights and have to go through Ashford town centre. The traffic at 9 am was back past my village, some 6 miles from M20 and if its anything like when they did the same thing about 3 weeks ago the whole area including the villages off the main road were all gridlocked too  - not sure whether I'll get to and from my golf course for tomorrow's comp ðŸ˜£


----------



## Imurg (Aug 17, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Effectively being unable to leave the house. The numpties who run the M20 have decided to close it from j9 to j11 both ways for road works connected to new  j10a building work. This means everyone travelling to or from the Dover ferry port and Channel Tunnel is routed up and down the A20 where there are temporary traffic lights and have to go through Ashford town centre. The traffic at 9 am was back past my village, some 6 miles from M20 and if its anything like when they did the same thing about 3 weeks ago the whole area including the villages off the main road were all gridlocked too  - not sure whether I'll get to and from my golf course for tomorrow's comp ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

Leave now, take supplies and you'll be fine....


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 17, 2019)

Slime said:



			Stopping at some traffic lights for a narrow hump-back bridge, only to have a cyclist pass me and cross the bridge!
He had to stop halfway across to allow a vehicle, coming the other way, to pass.
The bridge is on a bend in the road and all traffic have to cross it slowly, thankfully!
*I wish he'd been knocked off his bike*, I really do. It may have taught him a lesson!
		
Click to expand...

But cyclists do not have to obey any rules or the Highway Code.
They can freely cycle on pavements treating pedestrians as slalom poles. They can race along canal towpaths with zero regard for other users. They do not need to give warning of their approach (the cycle bell is now a thing of the past). They can use their mobile phone while travelling. They can do wheelies, even through densely packed shopping malls. 
Can't understand why you are complaining.


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 17, 2019)

Cyclists also choose to ride on a busy dual carriageway when there is a perfectly decent cycle path right next to it.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 17, 2019)

the clown who was trying to play the bagpipes down by the river at 4am this morning, if he's there again at that time, I'm going down there and shove them right up them


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the clown who was trying to play the bagpipes down by the river at 4am this morning, if he's there again at that time, I'm going down there and shove them right up them
		
Click to expand...

The worst musical instrument ever invented.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the clown who was trying to play the bagpipes down by the river at 4am this morning, if he's there again at that time, I'm going down there and shove them right up them
		
Click to expand...

Is he trying to find a quiet place to play them and hopefully not disturb too many folk? My brother plays and often heads down to a field near an Industrial Estate in the evening to practice!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			The worst musical instrument ever invented.
		
Click to expand...

I love the pipes. Brings back evocative childhood memories.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Is he trying to find a quiet place to play them and hopefully not disturb too many folk? My brother plays and often heads down to a field near an Industrial Estate in the evening to practice!
		
Click to expand...

not at effing 4am only a short distanve from a residential area, if he wanted to do it during the day fair enough, 4 am FRO


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2019)

I cut out the right side of the right shoe of an old pair of golf shoes today, to make room for my fractured toe. Sad to see the end zone for my yellow and white footjoy classics, but needs must, and I have nearly binned them a few times over the years.

Played Greensomes today. Never really got going, holed zip, just a bit off the pace. 37 pts. Bog average.

47 in da house. 47? Some score. Off 1 and 8 I think. 

Foursomes tomorrow, followed by betterball next Saturday.

Irritation? Playing with a busted toe. It hurts.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2019)

Oh, and bagpipes, just no. Don't.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Oh, and bagpipes, just no. Don't.
		
Click to expand...

Living as close as I do to the crem I am constantly surprised how many seem to wish to depart to their wail...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2019)

VAR - probably the nail in the coffin for me and watching football. Whether the end result is right or wrong it removes the joy and excitement and everything that's good about football. That applies when it's for or against your team - let's all wait 5 minutes before reacting emotionally to a game that used to be full of emotion.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2019)

Yes  I am with you on that. VAR sucks the joy out of it.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 17, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Living as close as I do to the crem I am constantly surprised how many seem to wish to depart to their wail...
		
Click to expand...

I get this. Pee off the mourners, and you don't have to listen to it. Win  win.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			VAR - probably the nail in the coffin for me and watching football. Whether the end result is right or wrong it removes the joy and excitement and everything that's good about football. That applies when it's for or against your team - let's all wait 5 minutes before reacting emotionally to a game that used to be full of emotion.
		
Click to expand...

Sucking the whole emotion out of the game for supporters at live games. I suppose for the armchair fan with access to all the angles and in depth analysis there is something to watch and listen too but as a fan at the stadium it already has the stop start feel of an NFL game


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			VAR - probably the nail in the coffin for me and watching football. Whether the end result is right or wrong it removes the joy and excitement and everything that's good about football. That applies when it's for or against your team - let's all wait 5 minutes before reacting emotionally to a game that used to be full of emotion.
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			VAR - probably the nail in the coffin for me and watching football. Whether the end result is right or wrong it removes the joy and excitement and everything that's good about football. That applies when it's for or against your team - let's all wait 5 minutes before reacting emotionally to a game that used to be full of emotion.
		
Click to expand...

The players only have themselves to blame for some of it. Their constant diving, cheating and moaning at ref's decisions during the last few years hasn't helped. It's the fans that are. Being cheated.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			The players only have themselves to blame for some of it. Their constant diving, cheating and moaning at ref's decisions during the last few years hasn't helped. It's the fans that are. Being cheated.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point. Another reason I've fallen out of love with football. They are a bunch of cheats and sadly not many exceptions.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Fair point. Another reason I've fallen out of love with football. They are a bunch of cheats and sadly not many exceptions.
		
Click to expand...

That why I now very rarely watch premiership football. Getting my football fix now by my local county league


----------



## richart (Aug 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Oh, and bagpipes, just no. Don't.
		
Click to expand...

There is a funny sketch from Danny Bhoy about bagpipes ruining the orchestra. Would add the YouTube link if I could !

He is also comes onto the stage to the sounds of the bagpipes. Worth watching.

I have a feeling even as a Scot he is not a fan.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			VAR - probably the nail in the coffin for me and watching football. Whether the end result is right or wrong it removes the joy and excitement and everything that's good about football. That applies when it's for or against your team - let's all wait 5 minutes before reacting emotionally to a game that used to be full of emotion.
		
Click to expand...

Yep Footballs very own speed camera.

No longer can you celebrate a goal, as you have to wait for VAR to stick its nose in. Still itâ€™s what fans want... apparently.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2019)

Loud music and fireworks scaring the hedgehogs in the garden


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Yes  I am with you on that. VAR sucks the joy out of it.
		
Click to expand...

I guess you could call it LiVARpoolphil in that case ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 18, 2019)

After an afternoon in the pub, I got home last night looking forward to eating leftover curry from Friday's takeaway. Only to discover my Mother in Law had been round to borrow our microwave as hers had broken. She'd took the microwave complete with my leftovers. Cheese on toast did not hit the same spot.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 18, 2019)

The weather forecast being completely wrong... AGAIN! ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜ 

Suspect anyone hoping to see some cricket today, from Lords, will be disappointed ðŸ˜ž...


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Loud music and fireworks scaring the hedgehogs in the garden
		
Click to expand...

How can you tell if hedgehogs are scared?


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 18, 2019)

Sean Dyche...


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 18, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			That why I now very rarely watch premiership football. Getting my football fix now by my local county league
		
Click to expand...

Same here. 
No VAR in the Midland Football League.
No CCTV either and no prospect of Facial Recognition Technology.
George Orwell correctly predicted the future in 1948 when he wrote 1984.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			How can you tell if hedgehogs are scared?
		
Click to expand...

Stopped eating and curled into a ball seems to be a giveaway.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 18, 2019)

They are hedgehogs, it's what they do.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 19, 2019)

Proper grumpy head stuff ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜ ...

Being woken by some lowlife clearly believing it's OK to operate their audible warning device at proper soppy o'clock...
Then realising it was precipitating... Totally (guess what) not forecast...
Final nail in the coffin being a poxy Tesco delivery and all the kerfuffle that surrounds that blight on suburbia...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 19, 2019)

Cats. I weed my flower beds, and the following morning they're full of their she ite....
Cats should be banned.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 19, 2019)

On another animal theme.......the old lady yesterday taking her 15  yr old little dog for a drag/walk, its now blind, deaf and has a heart condition. It was struggling to stand up, let alone keep up with someone who walks slow anyway.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 19, 2019)

Being woken by the dog barking like crazy at 5.30 this morning, went down to investigate and found a Fox standing on patio table with the dogs favourite red ball in its mouth! He looked at me then nipped over the fence nicking the ball! Dog charged around the garden for about 5 minutes then just laid on the grass distraught!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 19, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Being woken by the dog barking like crazy at 5.30 this morning, went down to investigate and found a Fox standing on patio table with the dogs favourite red ball in its mouth! He looked at me then nipped over the fence nicking the ball! Dog charged around the garden for about 5 minutes then just laid on the grass distraught!
		
Click to expand...

A comfy garden chair, a 12 bore, a nice bottle of merlot and you're sorted. (Clarkson J. circa 2012)


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2019)

BT engineers installing wifi in my holiday flat. Do I need to be there? No, apparently not.

Mobile rings, I am outside, where are you? Well, have a guess, I am at work, 100 miles away.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Being woken by the dog barking like crazy at 5.30 this morning, went down to investigate and found a Fox standing on patio table with the dogs favourite red ball in its mouth! He looked at me then nipped over the fence nicking the ball! Dog charged around the garden for about 5 minutes then just laid on the grass distraught!
		
Click to expand...

Oh my word. If Barley lost his favourite red ball he'd be beside himself for hours searching in vain!


----------



## Wilson (Aug 19, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			BT engineers installing wifi in my holiday flat. Do I need to be there? No, apparently not.

Mobile rings, I am outside, where are you? Well, have a guess, I am at work, 100 miles away.
		
Click to expand...

BT are a massive PITA, I've had two failed installs at a site as the engineer couldn't find it - it's an enormous Town Hall Building that you literally cannot miss.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Cats. I weed my flower beds, and the following morning they're full of their she ite....
Cats should be banned.
		
Click to expand...

We got two cats and I never find any of their poo in our flower beds.   Ahhh...


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 19, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh my word. If Barley lost his favourite red ball he'd be beside himself for hours searching in vain!
		
Click to expand...


Spoke to the wife about 15 minutes ago, he's still out there!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We got two cats and I never find any of their poo in our flower beds.   Ahhh...
		
Click to expand...

thats because they crap in everyone elses garden


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 19, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We got two cats and I never find any of their poo in our flower beds.   Ahhh...
		
Click to expand...

They never do in their own garden........but then they never did before in mine when I had my Staffie


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2019)

the amount of crying aussies on SM complaining about Archer bowling at Smith.... even the c word being mentioned (cheating) oh the irony of that.

they should look at the way Pat Cummings bowled in England s first innings, what goes around comes around


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			thats because they crap in everyone elses garden
		
Click to expand...

Do you think you could be so kind as to inform my cat of this because she obviously didn't get the memo...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the amount of crying aussies on SM complaining about Archer bowling at Smith.... even the c word being mentioned (cheating) oh the irony of that.

they should look at the way Pat Cummings bowled in England s first innings, what goes around comes around
		
Click to expand...

We could start with Thompson and Lillee and work our way to the current age. They have been bouncing us with fast bowlers for decades, we just have not had the people to fight back with. Harmison was probably the nearest, perhaps Devon Malcolm on a good day. Neither could bowl as fast as Archer though. As you mention Cummings bounced Archer consistently. Don't dish it out if you don't want to take it.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Do you think you could be so kind as to inform my cat of this because she obviously didn't get the memo...

Click to expand...

MEMO???

Surely you mean text??


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			MEMO???

Surely you mean text??
		
Click to expand...

Old cat...hasn't been upgraded for a while


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We could start with Thompson and Lillee and work our way to the current age. They have been bouncing us with fast bowlers for decades, we just have not had the people to fight back with. Harmison was probably the nearest, perhaps Devon Malcolm on a good day. Neither could bowl as fast as Archer though. As you mention Cummings bounced Archer consistently. Don't dish it out if you don't want to take it.
		
Click to expand...

yep, check out some of the crap Aussie fans are coming out with..... very very short memory's.... 


will have to put this in TTGTH thread too... a crying Aussie Cricket fan


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Do you think you could be so kind as to inform my cat of this because she obviously didn't get the memo...

Click to expand...

you cat has an open invitation to come and crap in my Garden, 530 miles is a long way to hold it it and Rupert would be happy to greet it on arrival


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			you cat has an open invitation to come and crap in my Garden, 530 miles is a long way to hold it it and Rupert would be happy to greet it on arrival

Click to expand...

She's a lazy cow, hence crapping in our garden. Too much hassle scaling fences.
It's obviously beneath her status.....
I hate cats..


----------



## chrisd (Aug 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Old cat...hasn't been upgraded for a while
		
Click to expand...


You need to get Fragger sorting it out


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Spoke to the wife about 15 minutes ago, he's still out there! 

View attachment 28022

Click to expand...

Poor lad. You need an emergency spare!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

bobmac said:



			A comfy garden chair, a 12 bore, *a nice bottle of merlot* and you're sorted. (Clarkson J. circa 2012)
		
Click to expand...

At 5:30 in the morning?

Though morning is reportedly the best time of the day for 'tasting' claret.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Poor lad. You need an emergency spare!
		
Click to expand...

Ball? Or dog?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			MEMO???

Surely you mean text??
		
Click to expand...

 A Meow sounds better.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2019)

Wilson said:



			BT are a massive PITA, I've had two failed installs at a site as the engineer couldn't find it - it's an enormous Town Hall Building that you literally cannot miss.
		
Click to expand...

What happens when BT and BT Openreach are separate companies that struggle to speak to each other - or so it seems.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Old cat...hasn't been upgraded for a while
		
Click to expand...

We don't upgrade our cats - our cats upgrade their slaves - aka 'owners'.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 19, 2019)

People who think a firm hand shake should be so firm that it hurts.

Well done on having a strong grip, m8.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Cats. I weed my flower beds, and the following morning they're full of their she ite....
Cats should be banned.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. We have a real issue with the local cats using our front garden. HID is not happy


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 19, 2019)

Just planted three shurbs in the garden as per instructions when Mrs Head Gardener comes along and thinks that 'they don't work there, can you plant them over here'.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2019)

Bloody food poisoning. Chundering at 3am then feeling like a hollow shell of a man for the next day.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			People who think a firm hand shake should be so firm that it hurts.

Well done on having a strong grip, m8.
		
Click to expand...

I have arthritis in my right pinky and am amazed how many men think they need to grip my hand in something resembling a vice. These days I kind of start to pull my hand away at the point of contact to avoid the pain!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I have arthritis in my right pinky and am amazed how many men think they need to grip my hand in something resembling a vice. These days I kind of start to pull my hand away at the point of contact to avoid the pain!
		
Click to expand...


Conversely, i hate it when people present you with a limp lettuce handshake, the sort of thing that hardly makes contact with your hand


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2019)

I appreciate that not everyone is as athletically superior as I am but if you have to walk slowly, due to an ailment or condition, may I politely request that, when you cross the road, you take the shortest route and not cross at an angle approaching 45Â° as this is liable to infuriate other road users a tad.
Thank you.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			feeling like a hollow shell of a man for the next day.
		
Click to expand...

Some might say that but, of course, I couldn't possibly comment....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I appreciate that not everyone is as athletically superior as I am but if you have to walk slowly, due to an ailment or condition, may I politely request that, when you cross the road, you take the shortest route and not cross at an angle approaching 45Â° as this is liable to infuriate other road users a tad.
Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Whereas in London, it seems the crossing extend about 20 yrds either way of the crossing and they expect you to stop and let them cross.....


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Conversely, i hate it when people present you with a limp lettuce handshake, the sort of thing that hardly makes contact with your hand
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s definitely a middle ground. I interview at work and it always amazes me just how shocked people look when I extend my hand to them and you get all sorts of weird attempts at a shake. Some people will tickle your fingers!


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I appreciate that not everyone is as athletically superior as I am but if you have to walk slowly, due to an ailment or condition, may I politely request that, when you cross the road, you take the shortest route and not cross at an angle approaching 45Â° as this is liable to infuriate other road users a tad.
Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

If they're heading onwards in the direction they cross then they've actually given themselves the shortest route to walk.

If you're fully able to walk, maybe you should just calmly and quickly walk around em ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 19, 2019)

Jehovahs Witness freaks knocking on doors trying to impose their beliefs on people ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Jehovahs Witness freaks knocking on doors trying to impose their beliefs on people ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

They are only doing what their interpretation of the gospel suggests.

I tell them 'Come back tomorrow; I'm recovering from giving blood!'


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			If they're heading onwards in the direction they cross then they've actually given themselves the shortest route to walk.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst Trigonometrically ( is that even a word?) correct, their chances of completing Pythagoras's theorem without inspecting the underside of a bus is dramatically reduced.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 19, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Thereâ€™s definitely a middle ground. I interview at work and it always amazes me just how shocked people look when I extend my hand to them and you get all sorts of weird attempts at a shake. Some people will tickle your fingers!
		
Click to expand...


Checking to see if your a Mason maybe?ðŸ˜


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 19, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			They are only doing what their interpretation of the gospel suggests.

I tell them 'Come back tomorrow; I'm recovering from giving blood!' 

Click to expand...

It was more polite a simple â€œ no thanks sir â€œ,Iâ€™ll use that next time though ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## GaryK (Aug 19, 2019)

Recruitment Agencies!
I have taken the time to put together an accurate and honest CV that lists my skills and experience, so why do so many agencies contact me about jobs that I clearly do not have the skills to do?
OK, one or two gaps in technical skills may not be a problem, but some of the roles are way off the mark of what I am capable of doing.

Stop wasting your time, your client's time and MY time!!!!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

GaryK said:



			Recruitment Agencies!
I have taken the time to put together an accurate and honest CV that lists my skills and experience, so why do so many agencies contact me about jobs that I clearly do not have the skills to do?
OK, one or two gaps in technical skills may not be a problem, but some of the roles are way off the mark of what I am capable of doing.

Stop wasting your time, your client's time and MY time!!!!
		
Click to expand...

1. They are not wasting their client's time!
2. They often have no idea what many of the abbreviations/skill sets ae about! They simply hit the 'Send to all' from the results of their 'Search'!

There's also normally a 'coverall' disclaimer in the ones I receive.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 19, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Being woken by the dog barking like crazy at 5.30 this morning, went down to investigate and found a Fox standing on patio table with the dogs favourite red ball in its mouth! He looked at me then nipped over the fence nicking the ball! Dog charged around the garden for about 5 minutes then just laid on the grass distraught!
		
Click to expand...

That will teach him to put his toys away when he's finished playing with them


----------



## bobmac (Aug 20, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Jehovahs Witness freaks knocking on doors trying to impose their beliefs on people ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

I wish they would knock on my door, I haven't had a rant in ages


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I wish they would knock on my door, I haven't had a rant in ages

Click to expand...

Let them in. That really confuses them


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2019)

GaryK said:



			Recruitment Agencies!
I have taken the time to put together an accurate and honest CV that lists my skills and experience, so why do so many agencies contact me about jobs that I clearly do not have the skills to do?
OK, one or two gaps in technical skills may not be a problem, but some of the roles are way off the mark of what I am capable of doing.

Stop wasting your time, your client's time and MY time!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Used to annoy the hell out of me, as an employer, to receive CV's that didn't even come close. I then told the agencies that if they sent me a CV that didn't pass the criteria of qualifications and experience they would be dumped. To be fair, only one agency got dumped. All the rest got onboard, especially when I told them I'd already dumped one agency for doing it.

It just needs employers to be very firm with them.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2019)

Clouds. 

I set up my telescope yesterday evening, looking to get some decent images of Jupiter and Saturn. Just as the sun was setting, in rolled the clouds.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 20, 2019)

Over packing of pills ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜ ...


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 20, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I wish they would knock on my door, I haven't had a rant in ages

Click to expand...

Except in the rules section


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 20, 2019)

people who don't pick up after their dog when it sheer hites right next to a poo bin


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Agree. We have a real issue with the local cats using our front garden. HID is not happy
		
Click to expand...

Likewise. i scoop it up and lob it in to the road. I'm waiting for the day when someone see me and complains. That will be a good day.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 20, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Jehovahs Witness freaks knocking on doors trying to impose their beliefs on people ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Ask them if they like jokes.

What is a Jehovah's Witness' favourite band?
The Doors.

What's the difference between a Kia and a Jehovah's Witness? 
You can close the door on a Jehovah's Witness!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2019)

People who think planting a tree 400 + miles away is going to capture the carbon their private plane, yacht, Bentley emits. Keep lecturing the rest of us, ignore your own advice but hey it's okay because you planted 2 saplings in the Highlands


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 20, 2019)

My FiL, who suffers from dementia, invited two Jehova Witnesses into the house. Not sure who was more shocked, them or my MiL who was taking a nap in her armchair!


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Ask them if they like jokes.

What is a Jehovah's Witness' favourite band?
The Doors.

What's the difference between a Kia and a Jehovah's Witness?
You can close the door on a Jehovah's Witness!
		
Click to expand...

Hot Jew vanishes ............................... anagram of Jehovah Witness.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 20, 2019)

Phil Neville, he doesn't half talk complete guff sometimes.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 21, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Jehovahs Witness freaks knocking on doors trying to impose their beliefs on people ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

On second thoughts, I'd invite them in and make them watch 2 hours of the best of Matt Dillahunty
I'd spare them Aron Ra as he might give them nightmares


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 21, 2019)

How Patricio's save isn't mentioned as much as Pogba's miss.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 21, 2019)

No being able to type in the exact words you wish to use to fully express your feeling on a matter on a forum.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 21, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			No being able to type in the exact words you wish to use to fully express your feeling on a matter on a forum.
		
Click to expand...

Is one of those words not?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2019)

The factory staff are in the next door office this morning doing a re-packing job. Having to listen to their chat is mind numbing and deflating. I've had 15 minutes of why the world was better when kids could be whacked by any passing stranger, why rulers should be allowed to be used by teachers to crack pupils, why hitting kids generally is a good idea and will solve most of the problems of today


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 21, 2019)

Trousers where the legs zip off.
Shoot me if I ever buy a pair.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2019)

Having a plug socket with a broken prong of a plug stuck in it.   Any ideas on the easiest way to get it out?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Having a plug socket with a broken prong of a plug stuck in it.   Any ideas on the easiest way to get it out?
		
Click to expand...

Carefully!


----------



## Cake (Aug 21, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Trousers where the legs zip off
		
Click to expand...

Invaluable if I ever have things to do in the real world where the temperature suggests trousers are appropriate, but my day includes a visit to the tropical sweat box that is my parentsâ€™ house... saves having to take a pair of shorts to change into


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Carefully!
		
Click to expand...

with...?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			with...?
		
Click to expand...

Care, obviously.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Care, obviously.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Having a plug socket with a broken prong of a plug stuck in it.   Any ideas on the easiest way to get it out?
		
Click to expand...

Isolate the power and then remove with needle nose pliers. Or if its below the surface you will need to take the outlet off the wall and may need a replacement if you can't get it.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Having a plug socket with a broken prong of a plug stuck in it.   Any ideas on the easiest way to get it out?
		
Click to expand...

Buy a new socket and replace it, wont cost much I imagine.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Having a plug socket with a broken prong of a plug stuck in it.   Any ideas on the easiest way to get it out?
		
Click to expand...

Or get an electrician in to replace it. If you are not electric friendly then it is money well spent rather than killing yourself . All depends how handy you are, electrics terrify me.


----------



## Slab (Aug 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Having a plug socket with a broken prong of a plug stuck in it.   Any ideas on the easiest way to get it out?
		
Click to expand...

Had one a couple of months back, just disconnect and remove the socket then it'll come out from behind easy enough with needlenose pliers 

WARNING: Leccy is dangerous


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 21, 2019)

Downloading a box set only to find it has regular ad breaks...the joy of downloading is not having ad breaks


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 21, 2019)

Parents that go away on holiday and then abandon any responsibility for their kids. Just come back from a week at a Searles resort and the amount of unsupervised kids was unbelievable. Groups of young kids, all under 10, walking around alone at 11pm is just wrong IMO.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 22, 2019)

Footballers complaining about the abuse they get on social media. Do they not realise people see them abusing the match officials constantly and  think it must be ok as they do it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2019)

Being awake all night with a stomach upset. Relegated to hot desking well away from patient contact


----------



## bobmac (Aug 22, 2019)

People who are unable to use the word 'whatever' when someone else has a different point of view from their own.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Being awake all night with a stomach upset. Relegated to hot desking well away from patient contact
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you're allowed in! 48 hours symptom free is the rule here!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Surprised you're allowed in! 48 hours symptom free is the rule here!
		
Click to expand...

On a project regarding training audit and so can hot desk in my old HR and recruitment stomping ground which is a separate building and no patient contact and can eat at a separate facility so management have deemed it as a minimal risk and given me the OK. Add in we then get pinged for sickness and short term absences and I'd rather be in and not have the hassle of return to work interviews etc


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On a project regarding training audit and so can hot desk in my old HR and recruitment stomping ground which is a separate building and no patient contact and can eat at a separate facility so management have deemed it as a minimal risk and given me the OK. Add in we then get pinged for sickness and short term absences and I'd rather be in and not have the hassle of return to work interviews etc
		
Click to expand...

Oh, absolutely. I've had people reporting to me in the past that I feel are lying to me about how long they've been symptom free so they can return early. Not a lot you can do!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 22, 2019)

Minor, I know, in the scheme of things, but frustrated  at this "keyless" situation with new cars.
Why are car manufacturers so hell bent on offering "keyless only" on some models.
They know, we know, everybody knows that those cars are being stolen so easily; all relevant agencies are reporting dramatic increases in car theft and it being down to the ease with which such cars can be taken.
Why don't they offer options to have keys?
You can talk about all the prevention measures available to the car owner; Faraday cages etc, but it is unfathomable to me why the manufacturers do nothing.?
There's talk of the fob "going to sleep" when not in use, but it seems not to be forthcoming.
When my wife was looking for a new car, we told a number of dealers as soon as we were told the model was keyless, that we would not be interested in buying,because of that. You would think that they may wonder how many more like us were not buying because of keyless , and so they would have a rethink?
I read today that it may soon get to the point where insurance companies will charge more, or refuse cover etc. for having a keyless model.
As I say, why the stubbornness of the makers to insist on keyless or nothing for certain models?
Anyone in the industry know?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 22, 2019)

Customers internet is down so I can't have the cricket on my laptop ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Slab (Aug 22, 2019)

Another puncture/flat
Ideally someone will pop the spare on for me before sunset so i don't have to


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2019)

I can remove the keyless part from my ignition, by pulling the button out of the dash. It leaves a standard Mercedes ignition key hole.

Trouble is, it is not car specific, and anyone can by a new one off ebay for about a tenner. My key can still be relayed, and so it remains effectively keyless what ever.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 22, 2019)

I suppose seeing more and more cars, these days, parked with after market steering locks visibly fitted tells the story...


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 22, 2019)

I've been caught at 70 mph on a smart section of the M42 motorway when the gantry screens were supposedly showing 60. 
After asking for evidence, today I belatedly received in the post 3 small indistinct images which prove nothing. The technical supplier is based in Melbourne, Australia. 
For a start I believe the screens may not have been working above all 4 lanes. Driving along that section a few days after the alleged offence I confirmed that not all the screens were working on the same gantry. Some showed 60, others were blank.
So what do I do? Any ideas please.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2019)

Speed limits don't just apply to the lane you're in on a motorway.
I've never seen 70 in lane 3, 60 in 2 etc etc..
Speed limit is what's shown.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2019)

Slab said:



			Another puncture/flat
Ideally someone will pop the spare on for me before sunset so i don't have to  

Click to expand...

What make of bike ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2019)

The bleedin' fuss, stuff and nonsense being spouted in the news over GCSE results.  Report the summary statistics yes - but we don't need to be in the playground with squealing students.

And in the same ballpark of over-hyping self-importance - a couple of games into the football season and we have pundits, commentators and players celebrating goals and wins/draws as if they've just won the league.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 22, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			couple of games into the football season and we have pundits, commentators and players celebrating goals and wins/draws as if they've just won the league.
		
Click to expand...

LOL i was watching the West Brom Vs Reading game last night and the Reading fans started chanting "we are going up" while 1-0 up and only 4 games in... I hope they were sarcastically taking the mickey out of themselves or something!


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2019)

Neighbours cat leaving a live adder by our back door. Hate snakes but managed to scoop it up and put it back into a wooded area. Then had to find catâ€™s owner to take her home, and get checked by vet for snake bite.

Did I say I hate snakes !


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2019)

Rooter said:



			LOL i was watching the West Brom Vs Reading game last night and the Reading fans started chanting "we are going up" while 1-0 up and only 4 games in... I hope they were sarcastically taking the mickey out of themselves or something!
		
Click to expand...

If we donâ€™t finish in the top six I would be disappointed, after the signings we have made. When you have had the last two seasons we have had, you have to have some optimism or you would start supporting Maidenhead !

Last season we lost 4-1 at WBA, so even after four games, just two with the new signings we are looking much better. How can we fail with Puscas, Pele and Moore ?


----------



## English golfer in Spain (Aug 22, 2019)

Only one bottle of Red wine in the fridge


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2019)

Usual BBC 6pm news - a report on Boris, then their scare mongering story on a "no deal Brexit" slanted to suit their biased views and always "in a worst case" 

We just want the news mate not your biased opinion


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 22, 2019)

Unscheduled and unexplained road closure (A43) on my way to Overstone Golf for an Open today. Made worse by the terrible diversion signs which vaguely indicated at the next slip road that it could be up the slip road or carry on the A14. Eventually just pulled off and kept going in the general direction (I thought) until Jane (SatNav) stopped trying to send me back. Little did I realise I was heading back the the closed road albeit a bit further on. Thought I'd missed the closed bit only to come to a roundabout with a closed sign - at this point I thought stuff it and took the slalom through the cones and carried on regardless! A nice few miles of completely quiet open road and then sadly another road closed sign but with a van blocking my proposed illegal route! Next hold up was a teeny road through a village unable to cope with the traffic and so had a little adventure dodging that - finally arriving 30 minutes after my original expected time. As irritating as it was it was also quite fun in places too!


----------



## Wilson (Aug 22, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Usual BBC 6pm news - a report on Boris, then their scare mongering story on a "no deal Brexit" slanted to suit their biased views and always "in a worst case"

We just want the news mate not your biased opinion
		
Click to expand...

Err...that is news.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Usual BBC 6pm news - a report on Boris, then their scare mongering story on a "no deal Brexit" slanted to suit their biased views and always "in a worst case"

We just want the news mate not your biased opinion
		
Click to expand...

Brainwashing people. 
If itâ€™s on the Beeb then itâ€™s true.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 22, 2019)

People who donâ€™t think that any major change should be approached from a worst case scenario...


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2019)

Wilson said:



			Err...that is news.
		
Click to expand...

But not ever balanced by the Beeb


----------



## woofers (Aug 22, 2019)

English golfer in Spain said:



			Only one bottle of Red wine in the fridge

Click to expand...

Red wine in the fridge ....... ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2019)

woofers said:



			Red wine in the fridge ....... ?
		
Click to expand...

Always , especially in Spain.


----------



## Slime (Aug 22, 2019)

Re-heating a bowl of apple crumble and covering it in double thick cream, only to realise, when I've just taken an eagerly anticipated mouthful, that it's morphed into apple flavoured lava crumble.
Jeeeez, it was hot!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 22, 2019)

Mrs Colch. Laying on the sofa, curled up and complaining of a splitting headache. Yet when I ask her if she's taken anything for it she says no. Despite the fact we've got prescription pain killers in the house that her doctor gave her for when she gets migraines. Stupid woman (<---- that's not me being sexist, her taste in men proves that to be true).


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2019)

The Golf Club 2019 crashing when I was about to go 9 under and thrashing my mates I was playing against.


----------



## Slab (Aug 23, 2019)

chrisd said:



			What make of bike ?
		
Click to expand...

What is this '_bike' _you speak of? 

Car tyre (again) collected more punctures in the last couple of years than I have over the last couple of decades


p.s my _bike _is propped up against the wall gathering rust & other then a few early forays it has been there since I bought it about 4 years ago


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 23, 2019)

A bit more than a minor, random irritation.

Daughter #2 getting blurred vision a couple of weeks ago. After a couple of days she saw the optician, who brought in his colleague, who then brought in a 3rd optician. Operation today at 9:30am on a tear at the back of the eye. Its a condition that, although relatively rare, is usually found in those over 60, not 32.

The operation and repair is obviously a concern but the Consultant is troubled by what has caused it in someone so young.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 23, 2019)

Slab said:



			What is this '_bike' _you speak of?

Car tyre (again) collected more punctures in the last couple of years than I have over the last couple of decades


p.s my _bike _is propped up against the wall gathering rust & other then a few early forays it has been there since I bought it about 4 years ago 

Click to expand...

A poor attempt at humour by me ðŸ˜£


----------



## Slab (Aug 23, 2019)

chrisd said:



			A poor attempt at humour by me ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

I wondered.... then decided no ones humour could that that poor so it must be a genuine Q


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2019)

Slime said:



			Re-heating a bowl of apple crumble and covering it in double thick cream, only to realise, when I've just taken an eagerly anticipated mouthful, that it's morphed into apple flavoured lava crumble.
Jeeeez, it was hot!!
		
Click to expand...

Crumble and lasagne are both served at nuclear temperatures, it's the law. Burning your mouth on both of those goes with the territory. The alternative is to have these lovely foods in front of you for 5-10 minutes, watching not touching, whilst they cool down. Never going to happen ðŸ˜


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 23, 2019)

The Daily Telegraph web site has had a revamp. It looks terrible. How am I going to get my daily fix of right wing drivel when the format is done by a 4 year old.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 23, 2019)

Loft extension got a start date (well week) last week of sept , was suppose to be this month but delays happen

Only a slight irritation though not a massive one. Just never been good at waiting


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 23, 2019)

Fake news. UK media trying to paint a picture that the supporters of my team (AIK) tried to storm the family section at Celtic yesterday. Absolute rubbish.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 23, 2019)

Alistair Cook on TMS, what a drip.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 23, 2019)

*ARRRRRRGGHHHH!!!!!!*

Woke up this morning with the worst back pain I've had for years. The pain is in the lower back on the righthand side and extends to around the right hip. I can put my finger right on the facet joint that creating the problem, press in and the pain stops. The pain is that bad I feel sick.

Currently laid flat out on a quilt on the floor waiting for the next lot of painkillers to kick in... golf? No chance!


----------



## User62651 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hobbit said:



*ARRRRRRGGHHHH!!!!!!*

Woke up this morning with the worst back pain I've had for years. The pain is in the lower back on the righthand side and extends to around the right hip. I can put my finger right on the facet joint that creating the problem, press in and the pain stops. The pain is that bad I feel sick.

Currently laid flat out on a quilt on the floor waiting for the next lot of painkillers to kick in... golf? No chance!

Click to expand...

Can relate.
Have you tried getting someone to stretch your hamstrings for you i.e. you lay flat, they raise the leg then lean strongly into the back of your leg with their shoulder whilst you keep your other leg flat, then switch over, might work, that's what the chiros do for backs............else plonk and pills and wake up cured tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 23, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Can relate.
Have you tried getting someone to stretch your hamstrings for you i.e. you lay flat, they raise the leg then lean strongly into the back of your leg with their shoulder whilst you keep your other leg flat, then switch over, might work, that's what the chiros do for backs............else plonk and pills and wake up cured tomorrow. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.

Not got anyone here I'd trust to do that, although I am doing the exercises the physio gave me a wee while back.

Flat on my back with knees raised and feet flat on the ground, keeping my shoulders on the ground I can move my knees to the right till they almost reach the ground. Moving to the left they move about an inch from the vertical.


----------



## English golfer in Spain (Aug 23, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Always , especially in Spain.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, that's what we do. Surprisingly very nice, mainly due to the heat.

However, all sorted now, another 12 bottles of red are snuggled up with the 15 bottles of white.
Don't panic, there is plenty of room for the beer.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 23, 2019)

Sellers in China on Ebay pretending they're from Leeds. Why can Ebay not sort that false location registering out? Makes filtering down to what you actually want to assess to buy very tedious.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 23, 2019)

English golfer in Spain said:



			Yep, that's what we do. Surprisingly very nice, mainly due to the heat.

However, all sorted now, another 12 bottles of red are snuggled up with the 15 bottles of white.
Don't panic, there is plenty of room for the beer.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, 2 fridges, one specifically for wine and beer. Just picked 24 cans of Amstel Gold from Iceland for â‚¬6.50


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2019)

English golfer in Spain said:



			Yep, that's what we do. Surprisingly very nice, mainly due to the heat.

However, all sorted now, another 12 bottles of red are snuggled up with the 15 bottles of white.
Don't panic, there is plenty of room for the beer.
		
Click to expand...

My favourite red Spanish wine is Marquis de Casceras, [ excuse the spelling ], goes nicely with a Don Julian No1 cigar.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 23, 2019)

People. Not all of them but probably most of them...

Lovely to get home to a couple of delirious pups...I may become a stay-at-home crazy dog lady!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			People. Not all of them but probably most of them...

Lovely to get home to a couple of delirious pups...I may become a stay-at-home crazy dog lady!
		
Click to expand...

Nice puppies Amanda lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 23, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Nice puppies Amanda lol 

Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			People. Not all of them but probably most of them...

Lovely to get home to a couple of delirious pups...I *may become* a stay-at-home crazy dog lady!
		
Click to expand...

May become a crazy dog lady... or already there.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 23, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			May become a crazy dog lady... or already there.   

Click to expand...

I was just thinking of saying the same thing and as you're bigger than me I'm glad you said it first


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 23, 2019)

eBay non payers, never had a problem then two in two weeks ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Dando (Aug 24, 2019)

The fact that my dog has a massive open field but decides to take a dump amongst the nettles and brambles


----------



## chellie (Aug 24, 2019)

Bloody insect bites. Forgot to put repellent on on Thursday and was bitten before I'd even got to the first tee. Redness is now halfway around the leg. Bitten on the other leg yesterday when I was at work. Thursday I had my skort on but yesterdays bite was through leggings! Been to the chemist to buy a different antihistamine plus bought one of those clickers for if I get bitten again.


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2019)

Paul Tierney .................................. quite clearly out of his depth and, equally clearly, doesn't know the rules.


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2019)

Charlie Nicholas.
What is the point of him?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 24, 2019)

Two weeks into breaking a toe, all is going well. Have reached the stage where I can wear extra wide fit shoes, albeit with the liner removed, and posdibly no socks.
Played today, and it was uncomfortable, but manageable.
Have gone to home 2.0, where I broke it two weeks ago. Within an hour of getting here, I have bashed my toe into the end of the bed.

Back to square one. Ouch.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Two weeks into breaking a toe, all is going well. Have reached the stage where I can wear extra wide fit shoes, albeit with the liner removed, and posdibly no socks.
Played today, and it was uncomfortable, but manageable.
Have gone to home 2.0, where I broke it two weeks ago. Within an hour of getting here, I have bashed my toe into the end of the bed.

Back to square one. Ouch.
		
Click to expand...

A sore toe sticks out just like a sore thumb,  ouch !!


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 24, 2019)

Contestants on WWTBAM  ðŸ¤


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 25, 2019)

Why, just why?

A dear friend and colleague committed suicide last week. No obvious signs of depression or stress. Appeared to be a happy, chatty guy.

What could we have done differently? What did we miss or do wrong?

And, I guess, its also a case of what can be done for those that worked closely with him?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 25, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Why, just why?

A dear friend and colleague committed suicide last week. No obvious signs of depression or stress. Appeared to be a happy, chatty guy.

What could we have done differently? What did we miss or do wrong?

And, I guess, its also a case of what can be done for those that worked closely with him?
		
Click to expand...

I understand how you feel 

Some years ago had the same experience with a very good friend and golfing buddy. 

Still remember the total incomprehension on my part when another friend phoned to tell me. Absolutely no indication that he was suffering and we had even been discussing a golfing trip. 

Even his family had no idea of the issues. 

A lesson for us all to not bottle up things.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 25, 2019)

Broken finger and got the Greensomes semi today


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't want to go on a TUI holiday. Can I get that message through to someone! Not quite a TM advert but not far off.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 25, 2019)

Leaf blowers ,or more the plebs that use them . Why oh why do these morons Strim or mow their grass and the proceed to blow all the cuttings into the road .
What ever happened to sweeping it up and binning it .,lazy bstards


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 25, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Leaf blowers ,or more the plebs that use them . Why oh why do these morons Strim or mow their grass and the proceed to blow all the cuttings into the road .
What ever happened to sweeping it up and binning it .,lazy bstards
		
Click to expand...

Defo misuse of the blower

We have a cheap one, blow all the leafs into one section of the garden then turn it onto suction mode and collect them all to be binned


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2019)

Skyâ€™s daily montages and segments about Tiger Woods even when he isnâ€™t playing the tournament- one day they will realise it puts people off 

And the same people having the same complaints about dress codes -ðŸ™„ðŸ™„

Yes we know you donâ€™t like the fact you are told what is acceptable to wear on the course - you do have a choice , go and play somewhere else


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes we know you donâ€™t like the fact you are told what is acceptable to wear on the course - you do have a choice , go and play somewhere else
		
Click to expand...

I rather suspect this is indeed exactly what is occurring... 

And, I'll readily admit I have also previously been in denial about the effects of 'dress codes' and associated 'shenanigans'...


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I rather suspect this is indeed exactly what is occurring...

And, I'll readily admit I have also previously been in denial about the effects of 'dress codes' and associated '*shenanigans*'...
		
Click to expand...

Shenanigans, great word.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Skyâ€™s daily montages and segments about Tiger Woods even when he isnâ€™t playing the tournament- one day they will realise it puts people off 

And the same people having the same complaints about dress codes -ðŸ™„ðŸ™„

Yes we know you donâ€™t like the fact you are told what is acceptable to wear on the course - you do have a choice , go and play somewhere else
		
Click to expand...

Woods is a current major winner and still box office and newsworthy whether he plays or not. You constantly complain about Sky's coverage and yet still watch. You know what you're going to get and they aren't going to change the way they present and promote the game so surely its a case of put up or don't watch


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2019)

Woods isn't playing - he doesn't need to be mentioned at all
OK, if he's a Major winner this year and they're doing a review - are they talking about Lowery?
They'll be talking about BK, DJ and Woodland because they're there.
Everything should be about the Tour Championship and the Fed-Ex winner not people who've failed to qualify.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Woods isn't playing - he doesn't need to be mentioned at all
OK, if he's a Major winner this year and they're doing a review - are they talking about Lowery?
They'll be talking about BK, DJ and Woodland because they're there.
Everything should be about the Tour Championship and the Fed-Ex winner not people who've failed to qualify.
		
Click to expand...

True he doesn't need t be mentioned but I think if you were to analyse the coverage I bet McIlroy gets mentioned as much when he's not playing too.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			True he doesn't need t be mentioned but I think if you were to analyse the coverage I bet McIlroy gets mentioned as much when he's not playing too.
		
Click to expand...

If Rory's not playing he's either missed the cut ( so at least he was there) or it's a 2-bit PGA Tour event that needs to be livened up by talking about anyone else.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			If Rory's not playing he's either missed the cut ( so at least he was there) or it's a 2-bit PGA Tour event that needs to be livened up by talking about anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

But if he's not there, does he really need talking about either. Would suggest you can't have it both ways and moan when the mention Woods and not when they do the same with McIlroy. Just my point of view of course


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2019)

If he's missed the cut and gone home then at least he's been part of the tournament and it easy to justify talking about the whys and wherefores of his performance.
If he, or any player, has taken no part in the tournament then you have to wonder why they are talked about...unless the event is so minor that there's nothing better to talk about.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 25, 2019)

Pretty obvious a couple on here on both sides of the fence haven't actually seen it ffs ðŸ˜‚. Phils wrong with his opinion (ðŸ˜‰) but at least he's watched it 

It was a recap of his win from last year at this event. They've shown during weather delays, start of program etc. Wholly unintrusive to the actual coverage of the contenders in action. And also a pretty unique way it was put together by the US team - personally thought it was fantastic.


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Pretty obvious a couple on here on both sides of the fence haven't actually seen it ffs ðŸ˜‚. *Phils wrong with his opinion* (ðŸ˜‰) but at least he's watched it

It was a recap of his win from last year at this event. They've shown during weather delays, start of program etc. Wholly unintrusive to the actual coverage of the contenders in action. And also a pretty unique way it was put together by the US team - personally thought it was fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he is.
Broadcasters are just obsessed with Woods, even when he's not around.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't want to go on a TUI holiday. Can I get that message through to someone! Not quite a TM advert but not far off.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen the complaints about the previous adverts but this is the first one that's caused me any issues. It's covering part of the screen and making posts unreadable. I don't know what TUI are hoping for but it's making me much less likely to book a holiday with them as it's so annoying.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2019)

A site that forces you to use an ad blocker to stop the overly intrusive adverts that then stops you watching the video content because you're using an ad blocker...

Wonder which site that could be?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Skyâ€™s daily montages and segments about Tiger Woods even when he isnâ€™t playing the tournament- one day they will realise it puts people off
*
And the same people having the same complaints about dress codes -ðŸ™„ðŸ™„

Yes we know you donâ€™t like the fact you are told what is acceptable to wear on the course - you do have a choice , go and play somewhere else*

Click to expand...

Especially those people who aren't members of a club but seem to think they can dictate to members' clubs what they can & can't do with their dress codes.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			I don't think he is.
Broadcasters are just obsessed with Woods, even when he's not around.
		
Click to expand...

Another one who probably hasn't seen it and hasn't got the context.

My irritation wasn't directed at LP, he's entitled to his anti-Woods opinion, but people point scoring off the back of his post who hadnt a scooby what he was talking about. 

To your point, of course they are obsessed, they've all made careers off his success. That's not the point I'm making though ðŸ™„

The videos LP was referring to were a recap of Tigers win last year, the impact it had on people who were there and captured in their view.

It was shown at times when the golf was irrelevant to the tournament - similar to cricket showing a docu on the '81 Ashes during the lunch break or a rain delay. 

On the broadcast last night, once the leaders had teed off Woods wasn't referred to until the middle of the back 9 when the context was actually Rorys recent struggles in final groups and then the 18th hole, when they talked about the image of people running up the fairways last year. Hardly overkill.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Another one who probably hasn't seen it and hasn't got the context.

My irritation wasn't directed at LP, he's entitled to his anti-Woods opinion, but people point scoring off the back of his post who hadnt a scooby what he was talking about.

To your point, of course they are obsessed, they've all made careers off his success. That's not the point I'm making though ðŸ™„

The videos LP was referring to were a recap of Tigers win last year, the impact it had on people who were there and captured in their view.

It was shown at times when the golf was irrelevant to the tournament - similar to cricket showing a docu on the '81 Ashes during the lunch break or a rain delay.

On the broadcast last night, once the leaders had teed off Woods wasn't referred to until the middle of the back 9 when the context was actually Rorys recent struggles in final groups and then the 18th hole, when they talked about the image of people running up the fairways last year. Hardly overkill.
		
Click to expand...

I first saw the video during the preview show on Wednesday night ( didnâ€™t watch it all ) and it looked good and it was a great recap of last year , they also showed it before the play on Thursday which is no issues also 

But then some more were shown Friday , then again during the weather break Saturday and again last night - those for me were overkill and too much where as wed and Thursday are what you expect to see. 

But I just switched over when they came on

But as you say beyond the odd Comment all Woods talk was gone once the golf started. For me once Thursday was gone all the previews etc should have focused on Koepka , Rory and the others


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 26, 2019)

So no play was interrupted, indeed play was suspended, they needed a filler, so they put on something that had been on before, a recent recap, which many would not have seen yet
Possible better than putting on highlights of the Bum Steer Invitational 1996

I really am struggling to see the problem


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So no play was interrupted, indeed play was suspended, they needed a filler, so they put on something that had been on before, a recent recap, which many would not have seen yet
Possible better than putting on highlights of the Bum Steer Invitational 1996

I really am struggling to see the problem
		
Click to expand...

If they wanted a filler how about show the highlights of the past two days play of the current competition that was going on , how about highlights of the European Tour event , or the seniors event or the Euro Pro event - how about talk about the top 2 in the world that were going head to head in the richest Comp in golf -ðŸ™„

But then itâ€™s just a random irritation in the random irritation thread


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2019)

Going out to find the cars been keyed 

I could travel through 15 hours of Cctv to see who did it but whatâ€™s the point lol nothing will change that itâ€™s done

Hopefully t cut will make it look better


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Another one who probably hasn't seen it and hasn't got the context.

My irritation wasn't directed at LP, he's entitled to his anti-Woods opinion, *but people point scoring off the back of his post who hadnt a scooby what he was talking about.*

To your point, of course they are obsessed, they've all made careers off his success. That's not the point I'm making though ðŸ™„

The videos LP was referring to were a recap of Tigers win last year, the impact it had on people who were there and captured in their view.

It was shown at times when the golf was irrelevant to the tournament - similar to cricket showing a docu on the '81 Ashes during the lunch break or a rain delay.

On the broadcast last night, once the leaders had teed off Woods wasn't referred to until the middle of the back 9 when the context was actually Rorys recent struggles in final groups and then the 18th hole, when they talked about the image of people running up the fairways last year. Hardly overkill.
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly what he was talking about, thanks.
I actually saw it, and enjoyed it, but to repeat it whenever there was a break was a bit tedious.
Other golfers have won the Fedex before, or don't the host broadcasters know that.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			I know exactly what he was talking about, thanks.
I actually saw it, and enjoyed it, but to repeat it whenever there was a break was a bit tedious.
Other golfers have won the Fedex before, or don't the host broadcasters know that.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger didn't even win the FedEx Cup last year ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸

I'll book the taxi for you, least I can do. 

(oh, and they still refer to and show highlights of Rorys win in 2016 every year without fail - should that be banned too?)


----------



## BrianM (Aug 26, 2019)

Burglars trying to get in my house again, caught on my canary system but Iâ€™m getting the full works put in by a company, always feel helpless when Iâ€™m away at work and I have a 6 month old baby and an 8 year old at home with the wife.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 26, 2019)

Google maps. 2 hours 37 to get home. Hmm, sounds good. My best time is 1 hour 50, so 2 37 on a bank holiday, take some of that.

3 hours 33, with most of the delay being the first hour, which should be the more accurate timings.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 26, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Burglars trying to get in my house again, caught on my canary system but Iâ€™m getting the full works put in by a company, always feel helpless when Iâ€™m away at work and I have a 6 month old baby and an 8 year old at home with the wife.
		
Click to expand...

The Police advised me many years ago the best weapon against burglars and the like was a dog. And so it proved.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2019)

My dog

Got to remind myself itâ€™s not his fault. He has epilepsy and is on a tone of tablets 

Past week 4 days at least we have had to clean up the kitchen from his poo overnight 

I got up early today to take him out.. still the same , great


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Tiger didn't even win the FedEx Cup last year ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸

I'll book the taxi for you, least I can do.

(oh, and they still refer to and show highlights of Rorys win in 2016 *every year *without fail - should that be banned too?)
		
Click to expand...

Woods won the Tour Championship, we all know that.
Maybe it'd have been better if they'd shown how Rose won the Fedex?

Why show McIlroy's 2016 win every year ........................................ rather than several times over four days?

Oh, why would I need a taxi?


----------



## Piece (Aug 27, 2019)

The taxman taking more money off me. I think theyâ€™ve made a mistake...hopefully


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 28, 2019)

The new female Channel 4 announcer. Lets have someone we can fully understand what they've said.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 28, 2019)

Listening to people trying to speak who can't create a sentence without two 'ums', three 'likes' and umpteen 'you knows'.
And it's 'absolutely' not 'apsolutely'.
And when did people start pronouncing 'ask' as 'axe'?


----------



## Rooter (Aug 28, 2019)

bobmac said:



			And when did people start pronouncing 'ask' as 'axe'?
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, the 'I just want to _Arks_ you somefing' Is it OK to smack them round the head??


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 28, 2019)

bobmac said:



			And when did people start pronouncing 'ask' as 'axe'?
		
Click to expand...




Rooter said:



			Oh my goodness, the 'I just want to _Arks_ you somefing' Is it OK to smack them round the head??
		
Click to expand...

I watched a video on this before, it has racial connotations at its routes and I guess is being adopted at a youth level these days.


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 28, 2019)

Reading that drug dealers will be given free driving lessons, when my hard working highly qualified son cannot afford them due to high rents in this area.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2019)

When you copy and paste something on the forum and it gives you that stupid message at the end.

_Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...of-the-day.97913/page-373#slCs59LWaxlwpLMK.99_

Shut up! I've only pasted it from 3 inches higher on the flipping page!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2019)

how too many seem unable to pronounce the word 'to' properly - lazily reducing it t' '_t'_'

...and actors mumbling their words...so many times we have had to pause and rewind while watching _The Housemaid's Tale _as we try and understand what has been said...

Neither Armageddon - just irritating


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 28, 2019)

The numpty who decided to drop a beer and wine bottle at the bottom of my drive last night. ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 28, 2019)

Anna Sourby and her overuse of "crash(ing) out"...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			how too many seem unable to pronounce the word 'to' properly - lazily reducing it t' '_t'_'

...and actors mumbling their words...so many times we have had to pause and rewind while watching _The Housemaid's Tale _as we try and understand what has been said...

Neither Armageddon - just irritating
		
Click to expand...

I do the same with the TV and wondering about having permanent subtitles!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 28, 2019)

PS Handmaid's Tale 

The housemaids are Marthas!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			PS Handmaid's Tale 

The housemaids are Marthas!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know - just finished Season 2...and not started on Season 3.

I wait for the Marthas, Handmaids and wives to form the glorious triumvirate.  If you dress them each in uniforms then it is not surprising that they might come together to fight a war.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Skyâ€™s daily montages and segments about Tiger Woods even when he isnâ€™t playing the tournament- one day they will realise it puts people off

And the same people having the same complaints about dress codes -ðŸ™„ðŸ™„

Yes we know you donâ€™t like the fact you are told what is acceptable to wear on the course - you do have a choice , go and play somewhere else
		
Click to expand...

Oof , ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
Imagine if you took the time to read and understand what is being said. 
Rather than trot out your same old tired lines.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 28, 2019)

I have just blown up the electronic switch I was testing, and it has tripped the rcd on the test bench.

I reset the trip, unwire the switch, and in doing so get a belt off the live cable, which I have not unplugged because I am an idiot.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2019)

Just opened a pack of Belvita biscuits to find they have been smashed to smithereens. I suppose the other 4 packs in the box will be the same now.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just opened a pack of Belvita biscuits to find they have been smashed to smithereens. I suppose the other 4 packs in the box will be the same now. 

Click to expand...

Zero calories in broken biscuits so I'd move that to Things That Gladden The Heart


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Zero calories in broken biscuits so I'd move that to Things That Gladden The Heart 

Click to expand...

How's that? Do calories escape through the cracks??


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Anna Sourby and her overuse of "crash(ing) out"...
		
Click to expand...

Anna Soubry for being .......................................... Anna Soubry!


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2019)

The current Nationwide adverts, featuring people who are supposed to be comedians when they are remarkably unfunny.
I just don't get it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 28, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Zero calories in broken biscuits so I'd move that to Things That Gladden The Heart 

Click to expand...

It works the same with cake. If you cut a piece of cake in half then it only has half as many calories. Which means you can eat twice as much.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			How's that? Do calories escape through the cracks??
		
Click to expand...

Of course they do. If you also eat them standing up then it's nett negative calories.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2019)

Jo Swinson, a lot to say for someone who was happy to get in bed with the Torys and vote for Austerity, cuts etc... another power Hungry Tory, i mean Liberal


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 28, 2019)

Playing a club semi-final and having so many issues with one of my contact lenses that I had to forfeit the match â€¦


----------



## Neilds (Aug 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I wouldn't know - just finished Season 2...and not started on Season 3.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not Season, itâ€™s Series - when did this annoying Americanism start?  Just stupidðŸ¤¬


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 28, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Playing a club semi-final and having so many issues with one of my contact lenses that I had to forfeit the match â€¦  

Click to expand...

My wife had a prescription lens implanted a few years ago, a quick and painless procedure, cost 2/3 grand i think , but she reckons it was worth every penny.
She tried lots of different types of contacts , but none suited her and being an office worker she needed her glasses on and off all the time  for different distances,  no glasses needed since her operation.
Only one lens implant was required , seemingly your other eye compensates.
edit,  She had laser treatment 3 years before , but it only lasted about 18 months


----------



## JamesR (Aug 29, 2019)

Waking up at 4am with cramp in my calf ðŸ˜±


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Playing a club semi-final and having so many issues with one of my contact lenses that I had to forfeit the match â€¦  

Click to expand...

You'd only have found a new way to lose it on the 18th


----------



## IainP (Aug 29, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Itâ€™s not Season, itâ€™s Series - when did this annoying Americanism start?  Just stupidðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

Afraid those horses started bolting years ago. Constant barrage from media and tech.
When first on the forum would come across "gotten" maybe once in six months, recently is probably more than weekly.

Still, back to seasons, it'll soon be Fall ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜


----------



## chrisd (Aug 29, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Waking up at 4am with cramp in my calf ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

That's one of the pitfalls of being a farmer ðŸ˜‰


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 29, 2019)

Politicians... Is there a lower life form?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 29, 2019)

Our Sunday League and the FA. Firstly constitution has been revealed, only 7 teams in our division. A rather crap season of only 12 games ahead then. Secondly, FA emails are still going to the old club sec who left months ago, even though we've told them 5 times. And the fact they have two separate websites that I have to log into, Whole Game and FA Full Time, I don't know why they don't just have everything in one place.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Aug 29, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			how too many seem unable to pronounce the word 'to' properly - lazily reducing it t' '_t'_'

...and actors mumbling their words...so many times we have had to pause and rewind while watching _The Housemaid's Tale _as we try and understand what has been said...

Neither Armageddon - just irritating
		
Click to expand...


According to Michael Caine, this is because most actors haven't worked in theatre and had to learn how to project their voices to the back of said theatre. i see no reason to doubt him.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Aug 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Our Sunday League and the FA. Firstly constitution has been revealed, only 7 teams in our division. A rather crap season of only 12 games ahead then. Secondly, FA emails are still going to the old club sec who left months ago, even though we've told them 5 times. And the fact they have two separate websites that I have to log into, Whole Game and FA Full Time, I don't know why they don't just have everything in one place.
		
Click to expand...

The FA is stuffed full of old men with out dated views and ideas. Why do you think Trev Brooking got in there. Proper old skool tie bloke if ever there was one.


----------



## Beedee (Aug 29, 2019)

The current Dulux ad.  A list of people demonstrating that promises are worthless, and then Dulux make a promise to us.


----------



## Piece (Aug 29, 2019)

Hermes next day delivery, except they canâ€™t deliver next day even though theyâ€™ve taken my money. One disappointed child and a cheesed off parent.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2019)

Still not got broadband in my holiday flat. BT are useless.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Aug 30, 2019)

ExPats. Unbelievable !!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 30, 2019)

A sore eye which turns out to be more than just irritating. Ended up at emergency eye clinic at Addenbrookes and anti-biotic drops on the hour every hour last night...so now tired and sore! Never mind the "corneal scrape" which just the sound of churned my stomach, and the actual experience even worse especially as the doc needed to prepare 5 petri dishes.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 30, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			A sore eye which turns out to be more than just irritating. Ended up at emergency eye clinic at Addenbrookes and anti-biotic drops on the hour every hour last night...so now tired and sore! Never mind the "corneal scrape" which just the sound of churned my stomach, and the actual experience even worse especially as the doc needed to prepare 5 petri dishes.
		
Click to expand...

Urgh eyes are the worst thing to have pain with, nothing you can do to relieve them! i got a flake of metal in one years ago after using an angle grinder, was horrendous pain. They got it out, it has burnt my eye, had to go back every two days for 2 weeks for them the scratch off the scab with a needle so it would heal without the need for further surgery. I am quite anal now about safety specs!!

My sympathize are with you amanda!! I found a works tie tied around a cool gel pack worked form some relief!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 30, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Urgh eyes are the worst thing to have pain with, nothing you can do to relieve them! i got a flake of metal in one years ago after using an angle grinder, was horrendous pain. They got it out, it has burnt my eye, had to go back every two days for 2 weeks for them the scratch off the scab with a needle so it would heal without the need for further surgery. I am quite anal now about safety specs!!

My sympathize are with you amanda!! I found a works tie tied around a cool gel pack worked form some relief!
		
Click to expand...

That sounds awful. Eye pain is horrible as I feel slightly nauseous all the time with that permanent build up of saliva and snot you get when you accidently poke yourself in the eye. I'll try the cooling gel pack and back to hospital tomorrow to hopefully be told things are improving and I can get more than an hour's sleep before eye drops are needed.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 30, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			The FA is stuffed full of old men with out dated views and ideas. Why do you think Trev Brooking got in there. Proper old skool tie bloke if ever there was one.
		
Click to expand...

As it has always been. In local football I found that it was either, ex referees or people who had run teams but they had failed because they are useless so get dragged onto the local FA committee


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Never mind the "corneal scrape" which just the sound of churned my stomach, and the actual experience even worse especially as the doc needed to prepare 5 petri dishes.
		
Click to expand...

Made me feel a little uncomfy just reading it. Have a real issue with eyes (hence why I don't want to ever consider contacts) and the thought of someone doing anything to them makes me feel queasy. Hope you get better soon


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2019)

That the EFL are dismissing pleas from Bury that they have a buyer...meanwhile Bolton - one rule for the rich(er)...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That the EFL are dismissing pleas from Bury that they have a buyer...meanwhile Bolton - one rule for the rich(er)...
		
Click to expand...

The thing is whether Bury had a buyer or not, a decision has been made and where do you draw the line. How will Bury catch up with the fixtures (and any lost because of the winter). Where was this deal when it could have been a viable option

Some interesting points here https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/49495387


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2019)

Just opened my pack of Maltesars and the whole thing had melted into one giant lump in the recent heat.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 30, 2019)

they are having the grand opening of the Kings Club Today (torvean) Bernard Gallagher is opening the course. its ticket only admission, some tickets left for sale behing d the bar, trouble is they won't let you in the clubhouse without a ticket you couldn't make it up


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 30, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That the EFL are dismissing pleas from Bury that they have a buyer...meanwhile Bolton - one rule for the rich(er)...
		
Click to expand...

The positions of the two clubs were not the same.

Bury were unable to provide the EFL with the necessary assurances of their ability to fulfill their fixtures. 

Bolton's administrators had already provided details of the takeover which included such commitments.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2019)

The Betfair Exchange ads with Clive Owen explaining laying bets and encouraging using this Betfair product.  Oh doesn't it sound an exciting way to lose your money.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 31, 2019)

The weather, horrible day in the Highlands today â˜”ï¸â˜”ï¸â˜”ï¸â˜”ï¸â˜”ï¸


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 31, 2019)

Taxi driver 'banter'.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 31, 2019)

BrianM said:



			The weather, horrible day in the Highlands today â˜”ï¸â˜”ï¸â˜”ï¸â˜”ï¸â˜”ï¸
		
Click to expand...

sure is, cancelled out tee time this morning, don't need that with a broken finger


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 31, 2019)

Trying to get to and from Addenbrookes today. A14 closed and diversion routes gridlocked. Total nightmare and some simple (you'd think) adjustments to traffic lights/roundabouts on the diversion route would have made a huge difference.

Seeing brake light after brake light with a sore eye is less than ideal!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 31, 2019)

HS2 'works'...

Boris had better hit the cancel button sooner rather than later...
Or, he could well find himself without a seat post the upcoming GE...


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2019)

Scotch Bonnet chillies , hot hot hot.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 31, 2019)

Hit a massive stone with my SW today. Taken a chunk out of it, trying to hit a flop from light rough. When the stone flew up, along with the ball, I though the head had come off.


----------



## Slime (Aug 31, 2019)

Marcus Rashford.


----------



## Slime (Aug 31, 2019)

The ridiculous love in that the BBC and Sky have for all things Liverpool/Klopp.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 31, 2019)

The political underclass in this nation. Donâ€™t realise theyâ€™re stupid, sexist, racist etc.


----------



## Dando (Aug 31, 2019)

The great unwashed and their petulant protests


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2019)

Man Utd Fans complaining because the media is no longer focussed on them - they  forget that everyone had put up with the Sky Man Utd Ferguson love in


----------



## Slime (Aug 31, 2019)

Childish tit-for-tat irritations!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			The great unwashed and their petulant protests
		
Click to expand...

No problem with protests as such but they now get hijacked by rent-a mobs determined to cause as much disorder as possible


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 31, 2019)

The stupid woman interviewed on Sky at one of the protests today with a banner stating "democracy is dead" yet she was complaining that she voted to Remain in the EU and her voice was being ignored.      How on earth do you reason with someone as stupid as that?


----------



## Dando (Sep 1, 2019)

Keir Starmer


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 1, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The political underclass in this nation. Donâ€™t realise theyâ€™re stupid, sexist, racist etc.
		
Click to expand...

There is a political underclass???


----------



## drdel (Sep 1, 2019)

Five bunches of 15-20 cyclists on local country roads riding two abreast with queues of vehicles behind !!


----------



## drdel (Sep 1, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There is a political underclass???
		
Click to expand...

The 'underclass' are now the 'Hugh Grant' clan upper-class 'activists'....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 1, 2019)

drdel said:



			The 'underclass' are now the 'Hugh Grant' clan upper-class 'activists'....
		
Click to expand...

They are an underclass? Really?

The only underclass I can see is anyone who isnâ€™t in the upper echelons of the major political parties.
Thatâ€™s everybody then.

all adults have the vote, so where is this underclass you speak of?


----------



## drdel (Sep 1, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They are an underclass? Really?

The only underclass I can see is anyone who isnâ€™t in the upper echelons of the major political parties.
Thatâ€™s everybody then.

all adults have the vote, so where is this underclass you speak of?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - The 'silent' majority


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 1, 2019)

The number of idiots who drive round the M25 in the middle or second-to-outside line even when there is nothing inside of them.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 1, 2019)

A trip around the UK's (Europe's) biggest car park aka the M25... Never really a delight...


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 1, 2019)

Following a circular walk when the directions don't match what you can see.
Oh well - the pub lunch was a great bonus.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 1, 2019)

The main pub in the village reopened this weekend after being closed for 3 or 4 years.
Went in yesterday and they've done a great job with the refurb but the prices are eye watering


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The main pub in the village reopened this weekend after being closed for 3 or 4 years.
Went in yesterday and they've done a great job with the refurb but the prices are eye watering 

Click to expand...

Go on then, how eye watering?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 1, 2019)

People who moan about the Government and politicians, but don't vote when there's an election because they can't be bothered.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Go on then, how eye watering?
		
Click to expand...

Town prices, bearing in mind we are an insignificant village on the outskirts of Gateshead. I know why they've done it (to keep out the riff raff from some nearby places) but I fear it may backfire on them with the prices they've set.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Town prices, bearing in mind we are an insignificant village on the outskirts of Gateshead. I know why they've done it (to keep out the riff raff from some nearby places) but I fear it may backfire on them with the prices they've set.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously didn't keep the riff raff out then ,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Town prices, bearing in mind we are an insignificant village on the outskirts of Gateshead. I know why they've done it (to keep out the riff raff from some nearby places) but I fear it may backfire on them with the prices they've set.
		
Click to expand...

Can see their logic but clearly needs significant and sustained footfall to break even. If it gets a good reputation then it may succeed but if everyone thinks its over priced will they not go elsewhere.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Town prices, bearing in mind we are an insignificant village on the outskirts of Gateshead. I know why they've done it (to keep out the riff raff from some nearby places) but I fear it may backfire on them with the prices they've set.
		
Click to expand...

Town prices ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±. Will it become a destination pub or is there enough of a population locally to keep it going?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2019)

Was out drinking in Camden on Friday night, couldn't find my debit card anywhere so I quickly cancelled it on the app thinking I must have lost it somewhere. When I got home I had one more quick look and found it again. Doh.


----------



## IainP (Sep 2, 2019)

An old one, for some reason irritated more today.
Airport security staff constantly shouting about "ipads".
Tempted one day to leave a (non apple) tablet in the bag just for "bantz"


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Was out drinking in Camden on Friday night, couldn't find my debit card anywhere so I quickly cancelled it on the app thinking I must have lost it somewhere. When I got home I had one more quick look and found it again. Doh.
		
Click to expand...

Does your bank not do the temp freeze on the app?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Does your bank not do the temp freeze on the app?
		
Click to expand...

No idea mate, I was three sheets to the wind. My missus did it on my phone. Need to phone my bank today to ask them what's actually happened with it.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 2, 2019)

bought a UA heatgear shirt at Tain golf club yesterday, Â£50 cheaper than they sell the same shirt in my clubs shop and the club wonder why members are not using the shop so much


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Town prices ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±. Will it become a destination pub or is there enough of a population locally to keep it going?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure mate, the place was rammed all weekend but I imagine that will drop off significantly over time. I heard they will start serving food in a couple of weeks but theres only about 6 car parking spaces outside lol.
The IPA I was drinking was Â£4.30 a pint, bog standard Heineken was about Â£3.60 i think.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 2, 2019)

Warning, Pro Cycling rant. (i am ready for the abuse)

Intolerant people. I was marshaling for a triathlon yesterday, i was posted on a corner/junction in a 20mph zone. Wow, the abuse I got!! people coming to me and moaning about the amount of cyclists on the ROAD. It was all done and dusted by 11am on a Sunday. I was called a C Unit by one woman!! she was passenger in a speeding audi with kids in the back! Why the hatred? I know some cyclists are knobs and jump lights, a lot of car drivers are knobs too and they don't get the same level of hatred towards them!
Would society rather these people gave up trying to keep fit, got fat, got diabetes and were a burden to the NHS?

Oh and cyclists ride 2 abreast because it us way safer and advised in the highway code!! Ifs its not safe to overtake when they are two abreast, its not safe to overtake 1!!!

Last one, THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS ROAD TAX!!!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 2, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Warning, Pro Cycling rant. (i am ready for the abuse)

Intolerant people. I was marshaling for a triathlon yesterday, i was posted on a corner/junction in a 20mph zone. Wow, the abuse I got!! people coming to me and moaning about the amount of cyclists on the ROAD. It was all done and dusted by 11am on a Sunday. I was called a C Unit by one woman!! she was passenger in a speeding audi with kids in the back! Why the hatred? I know some cyclists are knobs and jump lights, a lot of car drivers are knobs too and they don't get the same level of hatred towards them!
Would society rather these people gave up trying to keep fit, got fat, got diabetes and were a burden to the NHS?

Oh and cyclists ride 2 abreast because it us way safer and advised in the highway code!! Ifs its not safe to overtake when they are two abreast, its not safe to overtake 1!!!

Last one, THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS ROAD TAX!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

People are dumb. Quite a few cyclists on the road that leads to my Club and some of the places people choose to overtake are bafflingly dumb. Quite a few blind bends and blind hills and people are still happy to overtake, or get right up your arse when you refuse to. I wonder how some people even passed a test in the first place, impatient morons.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 2, 2019)

The constant barrage of "a disastrous no deal" spouted by remain MP's on every interview they give. 
Ooh a bit of politics in the random thread ðŸ¤£


----------



## Dando (Sep 2, 2019)

people prattling on about Boris Johnson not being the elected PM - there was some Liebour moron on radio 5 this morning who didn't understand how it worked


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			people prattling on about Boris Johnson not being the elected PM - there was some Liebour moron on radio 5 this morning who didn't understand how it worked
		
Click to expand...

Guessing that makes Boris a moron as well...
As he kicked off, big time, when Brown got 'gifted' the job...


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 2, 2019)

Rain.... need to cut the grass before heading off on my golf Jolly..... Wife said well you should have done it yesterday, instead of pissing of to play golf


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2019)

Getting a heap of work dumped from a great height that has no semblance to my role or JD and will take a massive effort starting at step 1 to complete and no-one above having any idea of the volume of time and work involved to get anything sorted. Having a crap Monday. Bob Geldorf was right!


----------



## BrianM (Sep 2, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Rain.... need to cut the grass before heading off on my golf Jolly..... Wife said well you should have done it yesterday, instead of pissing of to play golf

Click to expand...

Another crap day â˜”ï¸â˜”ï¸â˜”ï¸


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 2, 2019)

People who for their own reasoning conisder "tradesmen" to be unskilled and all overcharging. Perhaps we should consider accountants, IT geeks, etc etc all as desk jockeys incapable of a hard days work..

We all have our skills and qualifications, so lets respect what everyone does for a living and appreciate that they will most likely do the job better and in much less time that we could.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 2, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			People who for their own reasoning conisder "tradesmen" to be unskilled and all overcharging. Perhaps we should consider accountants, IT geeks, etc etc all as desk jockeys incapable of a hard days work..

We all have our skills and qualifications, so lets respect what everyone does for a living and appreciate that they will most likely do the job better and in much less time that we could.

Click to expand...

Where I live there is a town FB page. It is full of the usual moaning and rants but it is very useful for tradesman recommendations. Unfortunately 90% of the posts start with '*cheap* plumber/electrician/roofer etc required'. They don't ask for good, reliable etc. They want a 5 star service, 5 star skills, 2 star price. 

I'm not a tradesman by the way, I'm the bloke who gets one in, has a list of ones who turn up when they are supposed to, do the job properly and with a smile. People have forgotten that skills have to be paid for.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 2, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			People are dumb. Quite a few cyclists on the road that leads to my Club and some of the places people choose to overtake are bafflingly dumb. Quite a few blind bends and blind hills and people are still happy to overtake, or get right up your arse when you refuse to. I wonder how some people even passed a test in the first place, impatient morons.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah cyclist can be a nightmare to get past, took me an hour to overtake this lot today...


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2019)

Smelly people.


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 2, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			People who for their own reasoning conisder "tradesmen" to be unskilled and all overcharging. Perhaps we should consider accountants, IT geeks, etc etc all as desk jockeys incapable of a hard days work..

We all have our skills and qualifications, so lets respect what everyone does for a living and appreciate that they will most likely do the job better and in much less time that we could.

Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Sep 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Yeah cyclist can be a nightmare to get past, took me an hour to overtake this lot today...

View attachment 28140

Click to expand...

I hope they weren't using brown saddles!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2019)

Idiots that can't read notices. PC being upgraded overnight so BIG note attached to screen saying do not power off the pc. Come in and one of the night staff has clearly tried to use the PC seen it is doing something and turned it off. Of course no-one then admitting to it


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			I hope they weren't using brown saddles!!


View attachment 28142

Click to expand...


Itâ€™s hard to make out but is â€œsheâ€ riding a Chopper?ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Sep 3, 2019)

Dando said:



			people prattling on about Boris Johnson not being the elected PM - there was some Liebour moron on radio 5 this morning who didn't understand how it worked
		
Click to expand...

current Labour voters FULL STOP !!!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2019)

UPS delivery tracking. "Estimated time of delivery: by end of day." Cheers for that.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			UPS delivery tracking. "Estimated time of delivery: by end of day." Cheers for that.
		
Click to expand...

Parcel force are the same
Don't know why they bother
At least with DPD you get an hour's delivery slot


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Parcel force are the same
Don't know why they bother
At least with DPD you get an hour's delivery slot
		
Click to expand...

Yeah DPD is the delivery for Clubhouse, they always tell you what hour they should be there, and you have the option of putting delivery instructions if you're not home.

I've ordered from Golfbidder for the first time, they use UPS - no delivery time, plus I can't put delivery instructions in unless I fully sign up and register an account with them. So fingers crossed it arrives before our housemate leaves for work, otherwise God knows where I'll have to go and get it from.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 3, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			current Labour voters FULL STOP !!!
		
Click to expand...

No such thing now is there?, I thought every voter was now a â€œbrexiteerâ€ or â€œremainderâ€


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah DPD is the delivery for Clubhouse, they always tell you what hour they should be there, and you have the option of putting delivery instructions if you're not home.

I've ordered from Golfbidder for the first time, they use UPS - no delivery time, plus I can't put delivery instructions in unless I fully sign up and register an account with them. So fingers crossed it arrives before our housemate leaves for work, otherwise God knows where I'll have to go and get it from.
		
Click to expand...

Well they attempted to deliver it and failed so they've taken it away again. *sigh*


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 3, 2019)

The cycle clubs that use the quiet road that runs alongside a couple of our holes - and as they cycle past in groups they shout to each other.  Bluddy irritating as you are standing over a putt or over a tee shot about to play and a sudden racket explodes in your ears...

They use the road all the time.  They know we are there.  Can they not just shut up for 10 seconds as they cycle past us?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 3, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No such thing now is there?, I thought every voter was now a â€œbrexiteerâ€ or â€œremainderâ€
		
Click to expand...

Or as I have heard said "Quitter" or "Stayer"

But that categorization just irritates some as it is not as buccaneering as their preferred. So as this post will in itself no doubt irritate some I shan't repeat it in consideration of their sensitivities - I promise


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 3, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			current Labour voters FULL STOP !!!
		
Click to expand...

I am adding anyone that voted for Major to that list...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 3, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I am adding anyone that voted for Major to that list...
		
Click to expand...

And Maggie, and Cameron


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 3, 2019)

Spending ages yesterday getting batted from pillar to post by Addenbrookes trying to sort my next eye check. Finally left it that they'd get back to me. Did they? Of course not. So tried again this morning and get a recorded message from the secretary that she's on annual leave until...today...

The NHS can be awesome but so flipping poor at what should be the easy stuff like admin!


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 3, 2019)

Not so much a random irritation but a constant bleeping annoyance.  I have to drive around my Father-in-Law and he has a card for parking in disabled space.  
I get sick of seeing so many cars in these spaces parked by people with no disability card because they are too lazy/inconsiderate/full of their own self importance to park in a normal space.  
I lost it yesterday with one woman who not only parked her S Class Mercedes in a disabled space without that card but also parked so badly it made it difficult for my Father in Law to get back in the car.  I asked her what the hell she was doing and she was trying to defend herself by saying lots of other empty disabled spaces/everybody else was doing it etc.  She then sped off at such a speed in this busy car park that if anybody had stepped out between the cars they wouldn't have had a chance.  
I have NEVER used a disabled space unless with my Father-in-Law with me and hate these people who park in them.  Of course they all have their excuses

There's nowhere else to park
I'm only here for 5 minutes
There's lots of other places
Everybody else does it 
It's raining
!!!! off
People who do it should be fined.  And as more people become eligible for disabled parking cards then the worse this is going to get.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 3, 2019)

The dear caller into LBC 5mins ago who, when asked by JO'B about the laws that the EU has imposed on the UK, came up with the 'fact' of 437 (his number) laws on hand-towels (that he couldn't identify) and vehicle emission controls.  And when he agreed they were maybe not *bad things, *informed us of the EU law that is coming 'to a cinema near you' (my words) soon that will be dissolving (his word) the British Army.  Oh yes.  He absolutely owned JO'B.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 3, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Not so much a random irritation but a constant bleeping annoyance.  I have to drive around my Father-in-Law and he has a card for parking in disabled space.
I get sick of seeing so many cars in these spaces parked by people with no disability card because they are too lazy/inconsiderate/full of their own self importance to park in a normal space.
I lost it yesterday with one woman who not only parked her S Class Mercedes in a disabled space without that card but also parked so badly it made it difficult for my Father in Law to get back in the car.  I asked her what the hell she was doing and she was trying to defend herself by saying lots of other empty disabled spaces/everybody else was doing it etc.  She then sped off at such a speed in this busy car park that if anybody had stepped out between the cars they wouldn't have had a chance.
I have NEVER used a disabled space unless with my Father-in-Law with me and hate these people who park in them.  Of course they all have their excuses

There's nowhere else to park
I'm only here for 5 minutes
There's lots of other places
Everybody else does it
It's raining
!!!! off
People who do it should be fined.  And as more people become eligible for disabled parking cards then the worse this is going to get.
		
Click to expand...

They wouldn't park like that at The Cross - hmmm - maybe they would...

And on your part of the world - the contortions and efforts some make to squeeze into a too small parking spot on the road at the Broom Shops - when there is a great big empty car park not 2mins walk away.  And they hold everyone up - and they often leave their car randomly parked and jutting out to obstruct the traffic flow past.  Or maybe since I have stopped going there things have improved.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 3, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They wouldn't park like that at The Cross - hmmm - maybe they would...
		
Click to expand...

This was at Silverburn near Glasgow where non-eligible people parking in disabled spaces seems to be endemic.  There seems to be more cars without badges than with.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 3, 2019)

The Ramones.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 3, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			This was at Silverburn near Glasgow where non-eligible people parking in disabled spaces seems to be endemic.  There seems to be more cars without badges than with.
		
Click to expand...

Ah - Silverburn...Pollock's Cathedral of Consumerism...


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 3, 2019)

Spent the weekend walking on the Wales Coast Path.
But my journey there was as ever ruined by 4x4's towing caravans, and boy do I hate caravans.
They take up 3 times the road space of a normal car, yet pay no additional road tax.
They clog up the road, cause traffic jams, topple over.
They trash our beautiful coast with their parks.
They don't help much with the local economy, bringing their own bacon and beans.
They give the impression of purity because their 'vans' are painted white.
A menace to all, even themselves.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 3, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Spent the weekend walking on the Wales Coast Path.
But my journey there was as ever ruined by 4x4's towing caravans, and boy do I hate caravans.
They take up 3 times the road space of a normal car, yet pay no additional road tax.
They clog up the road, cause traffic jams, topple over.
They trash our beautiful coast with their parks.
They don't help much with the local economy, bringing their own bacon and beans.
They give the impression of purity because their 'vans' are painted white.
A menace to all, even themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Touring in New Zealand earlier this year the huge number of motorhomes/RVs on the narrow roads prevalent throughout the country could have been a nightmare - but they almost 100% would pull into the side as soon as they saw they had a car behind to let it past.  It was very rare to get caught behind one for any length of time.  And in NZ hardly any caravans - unlike Australia where caravans - the bigger the better - are the thing - but as the roads are mostly pretty empty it was rare to get stuck for long behind a big outfit.


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Spent the weekend walking on the Wales Coast Path.
But my journey there was as ever ruined by 4x4's towing caravans, and boy do I hate caravans.
They take up 3 times the road space of a normal car, yet pay no additional road tax.
They clog up the road, cause traffic jams, topple over.
They trash our beautiful coast with their parks.
They don't help much with the local economy, bringing their own bacon and beans.
They give the impression of purity because their 'vans' are painted white.
A menace to all, even themselves.
		
Click to expand...

I love my caravan and cant wait for our first road trip with it next week.


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 3, 2019)

Here's what Ray Mears thinks about caravans and motor homes.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-30932747

I wonder if he's seen just off the A5 at Shrewsbury a vast area of 'vans' for sale. There must be thousands ready to further congest our roads.
To think at one time a camper van was just a basic home on 4 wheels. Now it's a the size of a bus with all the home comforts imaginable.
Caravans love the M5 motorway in summer. The long line of white is probably visible from space. Feel sorry for people who live in Devon and Cornwall.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 3, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			They take up 3 times the road space of a normal car, yet pay no additional road tax.
		
Click to expand...

ROAD TAX WAS ABOLISHED IN 1937!!!!

See cycling post one page back.


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Here's what Ray Mears thinks about caravans and motor homes.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-30932747

I wonder if he's seen just off the A5 at Shrewsbury a vast area of 'vans' for sale. There must be thousands ready to further congest our roads.
To think at one time a camper van was just a basic home on 4 wheels. Now it's a the size of a bus with all the home comforts imaginable.
Caravans love the M5 motorway in summer. The long line of white is probably visible from space. Feel sorry for people who live in Devon and Cornwall.
		
Click to expand...

I don't give a toss what Ray Mears thinks.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 3, 2019)

Waiting staff who say itâ€™s â€œAmazingâ€ or â€œPerfectâ€ when you place an order. It is neither, just check the order, say thank you if you need to say anything and put the order in.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 3, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Spent the weekend walking on the Wales Coast Path.
But my journey there was as ever ruined by 4x4's towing caravans, and boy do I hate caravans.
Most caravans aren't towed by 4x4's
They take up 3 times the road space of a normal car, yet pay no additional road tax.
Maybe twice the length but that's all
They clog up the road, cause traffic jams, topple over.
You can't blame caravans for traffic jams.  Very few topple over unless badly driven.  
They trash our beautiful coast with their parks.
I think you're confusing static caravans with touring caravans.  
They don't help much with the local economy, bringing their own bacon and beans.
Basically cobblers.  Most caravanners buy their food locally wherever they are camped and will also eat out at local pubs, restaurants and cafe's.  Also the fact they visit local tourist facilities, shops, etc. so in fact they contribute quite a bit to the local economy. 
They give the impression of purity because their 'vans' are painted white.
So anyone who drives a white car or wears white clothing are also giving an impression of purity?
A menace to all, even themselves.
I would say the bigger menaces are those who get agitated and drive in an aggressive and/or dangerous manner instead of showing patience and restraint. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Sep 3, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Not so much a random irritation but a constant bleeping annoyance.  I have to drive around my Father-in-Law and he has a card for parking in disabled space. 
I get sick of seeing so many cars in these spaces parked by people with no disability card because they are too lazy/inconsiderate/full of their own self importance to park in a normal space. 
I lost it yesterday with one woman who not only parked her S Class Mercedes in a disabled space without that card but also parked so badly it made it difficult for my Father in Law to get back in the car.  I asked her what the hell she was doing and she was trying to defend herself by saying lots of other empty disabled spaces/everybody else was doing it etc.  She then sped off at such a speed in this busy car park that if anybody had stepped out between the cars they wouldn't have had a chance. 
I have NEVER used a disabled space unless with my Father-in-Law with me and hate these people who park in them.  Of course they all have their excuses

There's nowhere else to park
I'm only here for 5 minutes
There's lots of other places
Everybody else does it
It's raining
!!!! off
People who do it should be fined.  And as more people become eligible for disabled parking cards then the worse this is going to get.
		
Click to expand...

I've found they get up early to go do their shopping in town on a Saturday where I live, so I give them an hour, then go in with my son and his card. We get a space no problem then. As for supermarkets, well, that's a different story altogether. We're lucky to get one at all, at any time. Half the bloody town has one !!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 3, 2019)

Sciatica nuff said


----------



## Piece (Sep 3, 2019)

Nottingham knockers


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 3, 2019)

Middle-class flytippers !! ie put your old junk out on the pavement  and expect other people to want it & take it away. My street is awash with bloody stuff


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 3, 2019)

Bought a new motorcycle jacket at the weekend.  "Have you removed the tag?"  "Oh yes".  Removed the thermal lining this evening to use it tomorrow, absolutely no prizes for guessing what I found... 

Two hour round trip to get it removed coming up.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 4, 2019)

Getting tickets to Selhurst park and hearing that most views are like watching the game through a letterbox.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Sep 4, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bought a new motorcycle jacket at the weekend.  "Have you removed the tag?"  "Oh yes".  Removed the thermal lining this evening to use it tomorrow, absolutely no prizes for guessing what I found... 

Two hour round trip to get it removed coming up.  

Click to expand...

Can't any shop remove it?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2019)

I want to cast Sky Go to my telly from my tablet,  Not allowed. I want to run Sky Go on my pc, and put it through my telly. It either refreshes at 29hz, or I have to reduce the pixels to really low levels. Either way, the quality is rubbish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I want to cast Sky Go to my telly from my tablet,  Not allowed. I want to run Sky Go on my pc, and put it through my telly. It either refreshes at 29hz, or I have to reduce the pixels to really low levels. Either way, the quality is rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

It's deliberate. They want you to sign up to Sky Q for multiple rooms and they don't want people to in non Sky subscribing houses to be able to watch Sky on a big tv via this method. We cast Netflix and Amazon on non smart tvs and it is brilliant. Sky are mean though.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah, I know why, but it just encourages people who are already paying 100 plus a month to bin it off, and go down the illegal streaming route. As a long term business plan, it sucks.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2019)

I have a holiday flat, which cannot have a dish, and when I am down there I am paying for Sky at home, that I can only watch on a tablet or laptop, while sat 12 feet away from a perfectly good 55 inch tv.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I want to cast Sky Go to my telly from my tablet,  Not allowed. I want to run Sky Go on my pc, and put it through my telly. It either refreshes at 29hz, or I have to reduce the pixels to really low levels. Either way, the quality is rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Buy a cheap PS3 second hand or an xbox

You can use them for multi room


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2019)

Just googled it. It looks like you need Sky Go extra at another 5 a month? Looks like it could work though.
Got to admit I know nothing about PS.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I want to cast Sky Go to my telly from my tablet,  Not allowed. I want to run Sky Go on my pc, and put it through my telly. It either refreshes at 29hz, or I have to reduce the pixels to really low levels. Either way, the quality is rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Same, it's to stop people like me who bum Sky off their dad's Sky Go account.  I HDMI it from the laptop to the telly, and I can watch it fine but every 5 or 10 mins it'll go super blurry for 30 seconds before coming back.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2019)

Public transport, again. Northern Line completely dead. Couldn't get on Met Line either. Buses all jam packed and not letting us on. Upshot is I have just done a half hour walk from King's Cross to Old Street to get to work.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Just googled it. It looks like you need Sky Go extra at another 5 a month? Looks like it could work though.
Got to admit I know nothing about PS.
		
Click to expand...

Simple enough to use

Install the skygo app on it and boot up

Easy enough to set up


Orikoru said:



			Same, it's to stop people like me who bum Sky off their dad's Sky Go account.  I HDMI it from the laptop to the telly, and I can watch it fine but every 5 or 10 mins it'll go super blurry for 30 seconds before coming back.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s an issue with your internet then

I watch entire films and football games on sky go via Xbox or pc no buffering or blur


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Public transport, again. Northern Line completely dead. Couldn't get on Met Line either. Buses all jam packed and not letting us on. Upshot is I have just done a half hour walk from King's Cross to Old Street to get to work. 

Click to expand...

I woke up this morning to the news. Thank god I didnâ€™t have child care today and swapped shifts with someone

Complete power failure to the control room

We have not 1 but 2 unbreakable (lol) electrical feeds and a back up diesel generator 

Basically the power is never suppose to fail

Well all 3 have!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Thatâ€™s an issue with your internet then

I watch entire films and football games on sky go via Xbox or pc no buffering or blur
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it is - we recently upgraded to supposedly up to 70mb broadband. I've only run it by wifi though to be fair, next time I'm watching the footy I might actually get the network cable out and see if it's better that way.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think it is - we recently upgraded to supposedly up to 70mb broadband. I've only run it by wifi though to be fair, next time I'm watching the footy I might actually get the network cable out and see if it's better that way.
		
Click to expand...

Mines hard wired which I believe does help

Only have 55mb speed


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Mines hard wired which I believe does help

Only have 55mb speed
		
Click to expand...

I'll definitely try it. Despite the supposed 70mb connection, I don't think the speed ever gets much above 30mb via wifi.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'll definitely try it. Despite the supposed 70mb connection, I don't think the speed ever gets much above 30mb via wifi.
		
Click to expand...

That doesnâ€™t sound right, you should be able to get full speeds via the wireless . Have you tried switching the WiFi channels?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			That doesnâ€™t sound right, you should be able to get full speeds via the wireless . Have you tried switching the WiFi channels?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what that means. I thought Wifi was always slower than hardwiring. I just checked the speedtests I did on my phone, I actually got 35 to 39mb download, and that was standing about 6 to 8 feet away from the router. I should actually do a hardwired speedtest, haven't done that since they upgraded us.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2019)

So how do I put the app on it? Do I need to use the games handset? I know zip about this, exept I can buy a refurbed PS3 off ebay for 44 quid.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Just googled it. It looks like you need Sky Go extra at another 5 a month? Looks like it could work though.
Got to admit I know nothing about PS.
		
Click to expand...

I have it, and it works fine when connected via a HDMI cable. We went on holiday and i used my laptop to keep the kids happy connected to the villa TV, picture quality was great. No idea on quality when casting though. Why don't you get a small pc or mac mini type device for it if its going to get a decent amount of use and have it as a permanent solution?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Don't know what that means. I thought Wifi was always slower than hardwiring. I just checked the speedtests I did on my phone, I actually got 35 to 39mb download, and that was standing about 6 to 8 feet away from the router. I should actually do a hardwired speedtest, haven't done that since they upgraded us.
		
Click to expand...

It shouldnâ€™t be that much different thatâ€™s appalling 

Now I just did a wireless speed check to my phone , right now me and my daughter are watching the lion kill on sky go so streaming that whilst doing the check

My phone got 48.1mbps with 8 mbps upload speed and a ping of 7 (lower the better)

My net speed is up to 55mbps so thatâ€™s within 7 on wireless 

At 70 mbps or whatever you said your paying for Iâ€™d expect 60mbps plus or not more from the wireless 

Maybe you channel needs changing. Sometimes can slow your speed. In router settings you need to change the channel it sends it over to another one.

My wired speed is 56mbps and upload 9mbps


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			So how do I put the app on it? Do I need to use the games handset? I know zip about this, exept I can buy a refurbed PS3 off ebay for 44 quid.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not a bad price at all

Will need to download the app from the PlayStation store , set up an account etc

You can use the game remote but PS3 you can get a dvd remote for which we used when I had one


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2019)

Rooter said:



			I have it, and it works fine when connected via a HDMI cable. We went on holiday and i used my laptop to keep the kids happy connected to the villa TV, picture quality was great. No idea on quality when casting though. Why don't you get a small pc or mac mini type device for it if its going to get a decent amount of use and have it as a permanent solution?
		
Click to expand...

My laptop only gives me 29hz hdmi,  which is rubbish. At less than 50, the PS sounds a good option, and I can leave it down there.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2019)

Have just ordered a ps3, and a remote for it. Worth a try.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Have just ordered a ps3, and a remote for it. Worth a try.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldnâ€™t prove too difficult to do, once set up itâ€™s really simple to use 

I was just using my Xbox to do the same thing watching sky movies with my daughter


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Shouldnâ€™t prove too difficult to do, once set up itâ€™s really simple to use

I was just using my Xbox to do the same thing watching sky movies with my daughter
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2019)

I actually still have my old PS3 sat right next to the telly already, we never use it for anything - used to use as a DVD player, but all the DVDs are now in the loft. Does Sky Go work better through that then?? I might set it back up again.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I actually still have my old PS3 sat right next to the telly already, we never use it for anything - used to use as a DVD player, but all the DVDs are now in the loft. Does Sky Go work better through that then?? I might set it back up again.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s less fiddly and more useful


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Sep 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Public transport, again. Northern Line completely dead. Couldn't get on Met Line either. Buses all jam packed and not letting us on. Upshot is I have just done a half hour walk from King's Cross to Old Street to get to work. 

Click to expand...

That's a good thing though, isn't it? Good for your health!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			That's a good thing though, isn't it? Good for your health!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not good for my mental health at that time in the morning.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 4, 2019)

People who use the expression "what came first, the chicken or the egg?" when they can't figure out the cause of something.

The egg came first. That's obvious with any basic grasp of genetics.


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			I don't give a toss what Ray Mears thinks.
		
Click to expand...

Like Mears, I do care about the environment. Caravan owners are selfish and don't give a damn.
What would happen if we all started to tow caravans? All journey times would be doubled.
Caravans are the most hated vehicles on the road. They form long queues on lanes to get into parks, Motorists often can't overtake. They can hog the middle lane on motorways. They change lanes without indicating. They swerve from side to side when the driver loses control. They cause accidents. They cause extensive delays on motorways when they topple over or burst a tyre. 
Owners simply love to find a panoramic spot such as Shell Island in North Wales or Lydstep Haven in South Wales and completely trash the headland or bay, effectively making it off limits for anyone else who might want to enjoy its natural beauty.


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 4, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			People who use the expression "what came first, the chicken or the egg?" when they can't figure out the cause of something.

The egg came first. That's obvious with any basic grasp of genetics.
		
Click to expand...

If the egg came first, then what laid it?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 4, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			If the egg came first, then what laid it?
		
Click to expand...

An animal EXTREMELY close, genetically, to a chicken but that technically isn't one.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 4, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			An animal EXTREMELY close, genetically, to a chicken but that technically isn't one.
		
Click to expand...

A turkey?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 4, 2019)

Rooter said:



			A turkey?
		
Click to expand...

Too dry...


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2019)

Rooter said:



			A turkey?
		
Click to expand...

A cockerill?


----------



## IainP (Sep 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I have a holiday flat, which cannot have a dish, and when I am down there I am paying for Sky at home, that I can only watch on a tablet or laptop, while sat 12 feet away from a perfectly good 55 inch tv.
		
Click to expand...

Can you not just plug the tablet into the tv?


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Like Mears, I do care about the environment. Caravan owners are selfish and don't give a damn.
What would happen if we all started to tow caravans? All journey times would be doubled.
Caravans are the most hated vehicles on the road. They form long queues on lanes to get into parks, Motorists often can't overtake. They can hog the middle lane on motorways. They change lanes without indicating. They swerve from side to side when the driver loses control. They cause accidents. They cause extensive delays on motorways when they topple over or burst a tyre.
Owners simply love to find a panoramic spot such as Shell Island in North Wales or Lydstep Haven in South Wales and completely trash the headland or bay, effectively making it off limits for anyone else who might want to enjoy its natural beauty.
		
Click to expand...

What a load of bollocks!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			What a load of bollocks!
		
Click to expand...

James, James......say it like you mean it please..


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 4, 2019)

Piece said:



			Nottingham knockers
		
Click to expand...

QUE ??
Who or what are these ?
Intrigued ðŸ¤”


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2019)

People who smell. Guy sat on seat opposite me on train and clearly a stranger to deodorant. Very strong and unpleasant body odour made worse by no air conditioning and being hot on the train


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2019)

Hotel rooms without plug sockets next to the bed

And eating establishments that canâ€™t do proper mash potato


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			People who smell. Guy sat on seat opposite me on train and clearly a stranger to deodorant. Very strong and unpleasant body odour made worse by no air conditioning and being hot on the train
		
Click to expand...

Grim. I have a very sensitive sense of smell and a stinker anywhere near and I'm evacuating the area fast. I find that "damp kit left in a closed gym bag for a month odour" the worst!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 5, 2019)

IainP said:



			Can you not just plug the tablet into the tv?
		
Click to expand...

No, Sky Go will recognise this, and freeze.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2019)

Need to get out and off to work...
Trouble is I can't actually get off the estate at the moment because we have solid stationery traffic at both roads that leave it.
Kids are back to school today and it appears they are all incapable of walking...that and the massive amount of roadworks happening - blocking roads so they can build a road to a new estate so they can build more houses that will produce more cars that will block the road even more.....
I think I'm just going to pack up a few bits, go and live in the woods, build a bivouac, live off berrys, snared rabbits and pheasants, maybe the odd birds egg and just sit and contemplate my navel until someone hits the off switch, leaves it 10 seconds and then reboots life......


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 5, 2019)

Dando said:



			What a load of bollocks!
		
Click to expand...

Always good to debate with someone who is articulate.

Not far from Ludlow in Shropshire today.
Was a time when people arrived by train or bicycle to experience this peaceful town with its imposing church tower and castle overlooking the River Teme.  
Now they arrive by giant motor home or caravan and stay at the adjacent 'touring park'. 
It's just bustle now and finding a parking place in the town is virtually impossible.
How I long for a time gone by:

In valleys of streams and rivers
By Ony and Teme and Clun,
The land for easy livers
The easiest under the sun.

The clock strikes the hour
And tells the time to none.

(lines from A Shropshire Lad by A.E. Housman).


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Always good to debate with someone who is articulate.

Not far from Ludlow in Shropshire today.
Was a time when people arrived by train or bicycle to experience this peaceful town with its imposing church tower and castle overlooking the River Teme. 
Now they arrive by giant motor home or caravan and stay at the adjacent 'touring park'.
It's just bustle now and finding a parking place in the town is virtually impossible.
How I long for a time gone by:

In valleys of streams and rivers
By Ony and Teme and Clun,
The land for easy livers
The easiest under the sun.

The clock strikes the hour
And tells the time to none.

(lines from A Shropshire Lad by A.E. Housman).
		
Click to expand...

If they stay "at the adjacent touring park" why is there a problem finding parking space in town


----------



## Dando (Sep 5, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Always good to debate with someone who is articulate.

Not far from Ludlow in Shropshire today.
Was a time when people arrived by train or bicycle to experience this peaceful town with its imposing church tower and castle overlooking the River Teme.
Now they arrive by giant motor home or caravan and stay at the adjacent 'touring park'.
It's just bustle now and finding a parking place in the town is virtually impossible.
How I long for a time gone by:

In valleys of streams and rivers
By Ony and Teme and Clun,
The land for easy livers
The easiest under the sun.

The clock strikes the hour
And tells the time to none.

(lines from A Shropshire Lad by A.E. Housman).
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			If they stay "at the adjacent touring park" why is there a problem finding parking space in town
		
Click to expand...

exactly, the touring park is designed for motor homes and caravans to let the cars park in the town.

its amazing that in the previous rant it was only motorhomes and caravan that cause delays, topple over, have tyres blow out because that never happens with cars, vans, lorries etc.


Imurg said:



			Need to get out and off to work...
Trouble is I can't actually get off the estate at the moment because we have solid stationery traffic at both roads that leave it.
Kids are back to school today and it appears they are all incapable of walking...that and the massive amount of roadworks happening - blocking roads so they can build a road to a new estate so they can build more houses that will produce more cars that will block the road even more.....
I think I'm just going to pack up a few bits, go and live in the woods, build a bivouac, live off berrys, snared rabbits and pheasants, maybe the odd birds egg and just sit and contemplate my navel until someone hits the off switch, leaves it 10 seconds and then reboots life......
		
Click to expand...

no doubt some numpty will want to blame caravans and motorhomes


----------



## Dando (Sep 5, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Always good to debate with someone who is articulate.

Not far from Ludlow in Shropshire today.
Was a time when people arrived by train or bicycle to experience this peaceful town with its imposing church tower and castle overlooking the River Teme. 
Now they arrive by giant motor home or caravan and stay at the adjacent 'touring park'.
It's just bustle now and finding a parking place in the town is virtually impossible.
How I long for a time gone by:

In valleys of streams and rivers
By Ony and Teme and Clun,
The land for easy livers
The easiest under the sun.

The clock strikes the hour
And tells the time to none.

(lines from A Shropshire Lad by A.E. Housman).
		
Click to expand...

and those arriving in their caravans and motorhomes are adding to the incomes of the businesses in the town so stop with the whinging and acting like your hard done by.


----------



## Piece (Sep 5, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			QUE ??
Who or what are these ?
Intrigued ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

People that knock on your door, perpetuating that they are honourably discharged from the army or freshly released from prison and on a probation course. Which is bogus. They show credentials, which are false. They try and get chummy with you. They then spin a line about trying to rebuild and one way is to sell off rubbish cleaning stuff at highly inflated prices. Those hooked in purchase some goods and the seller makes notes on property, who they are selling too and the money given. For example, vulnerable OAPs paying with crisp notes. Could indicate more money in the house... They then report back to criminal HQ with their survey results, giving the 'management' the addresses and intel on whether that property is worth a revisit for another sales opportunity (more goods and more money) or worryingly, whether it is worthy of scoping for burglary. The 'Nottingham' part comes from when this was first happening.


----------



## Piece (Sep 5, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Getting tickets to Selhurst park and hearing that most views are like watching the game through a letterbox.
		
Click to expand...

There are better viewing grounds!


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 5, 2019)

Motorists who fail to acknowledge they have a duty of care each time they get behind the wheel...


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 5, 2019)

Piece said:



			People that knock on your door, perpetuating that they are honourably discharged from the army or freshly released from prison and on a probation course. Which is bogus. They show credentials, which are false. They try and get chummy with you. They then spin a line about trying to rebuild and one way is to sell off rubbish cleaning stuff at highly inflated prices. Those hooked in purchase some goods and the seller makes notes on property, who they are selling too and the money given. For example, vulnerable OAPs paying with crisp notes. Could indicate more money in the house... They then report back to criminal HQ with their survey results, giving the 'management' the addresses and intel on whether that property is worth a revisit for another sales opportunity (more goods and more money) or worryingly, whether it is worthy of scoping for burglary. The 'Nottingham' part comes from when this was first happening.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that - I had never heard the expression.
I wonder if it originated here because we had a massive army barracks ?
Or just we were the first city to see this as an organised crime !
Ps Do you need any dusters ðŸ™€


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 5, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Motorists who fail to acknowledge they have a duty of care each time they get behind the wheel...
		
Click to expand...

Always assume nobody else knows what they're doing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2019)

Brexit , Boris Johnson , Rees Moog, Corbyn , Farage etc etc


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2019)

Going to the quite wonderful  Hever Castle today and being baffled as to why King Henry V111 and Miss Boleyn would buy a house so close to Gatwick airport - it's right on the flight path ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 5, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Going to the quite wonderful  Hever Castle today and being baffled as to why King Henry V111 and Miss Boleyn would buy a house so close to Gatwick airport - it's right on the flight path ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

It was the access to the M25 that was the clincher for Henry


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 5, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Going to the quite wonderful  Hever Castle today and being baffled as to why King Henry V111 and Miss Boleyn would buy a house so close to Gatwick airport - it's right on the flight path ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Who is this Henry the Fifth One Hundred and Eleven?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Who is this Henry the Fifth One Hundred and Eleven?
		
Click to expand...

Yes   - he followed on after Henry the fifth one hundred and tenth, best you study some history


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 5, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Going to the quite wonderful  Hever Castle today and being baffled as to why King Henry V111 and Miss Boleyn would buy a house so close to Gatwick airport - it's right on the flight path ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I think he as hoping for a massive profit under a compulsory purchase for the new runway...


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 5, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Yes   - he followed on after Henry the fifth one hundred and tenth, best you study some history
		
Click to expand...

I think hellfire just being his usual self. He is no doubt querying your use of the one numeral with the letter v as opposed to letters but hey ho Chris ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I think hellfire just being his usual self. He is no doubt querying your use of the one numeral with the letter v as opposed to letters but hey ho Chris ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

To be honest Chris he's such a wombat- who cares what he posts


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 5, 2019)

chrisd said:



			To be honest Chris has such a wombat - who cares what he posts
		
Click to expand...

You shouldnâ€™t be so harsh on yourself, Chris.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			You shouldnâ€™t be so harsh on yourself, Chris.
		
Click to expand...

I always wondered what the d stood for,, sorry Chrisd,


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 5, 2019)

The police, group emailing all witnesses for an upcoming trial, including me and my wife, so now we can be personally identified by any of the witnesses.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 5, 2019)

HampshireHog said:



			The police, group emailing all witnesses for an upcoming trial, including me and my wife, so now we can be personally identified by any of the witnesses.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a serious GDPR breach


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2019)

The BBC being almost celebratory about BJ losing the parliament votes, giving Lib Dem and Labour speakers and easy time on R5 yesterday then laying into the Tory speaker ðŸ¤”


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The BBC being almost celebratory about BJ losing the parliament votes, giving Lib Dem and Labour speakers and easy time on R5 yesterday then laying into the Tory speaker ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

There was a comedy piece on the Beeb news last night about Boris and the whole mess....donâ€™t remember all the detail.

If it had been on a programme like Have I got news I probably would have raised a smile.

It just didnâ€™t sit well with me seeing it on the news.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

Night staff leaving food and mess all over my desk......AGAIN


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The BBC being almost celebratory about BJ losing the parliament votes, giving Lib Dem and Labour speakers and easy time on R5 yesterday then laying into the Tory speaker ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Listen to the Today Show on Radio 4 if you want the audio equivalent of the Daily Mail instead


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 6, 2019)

New signalling systems...


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 6, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			New signalling systems...
		
Click to expand...

Is a finger out the window no longer sufficient?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 6, 2019)

Feeling so rough that my body can't decide which end to expel internal fluids.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			New signalling systems...
		
Click to expand...

It's going to be tough work. The met is such a complex and old line

The northern and jubilee had their issues during the switch 

The met is so hard because its 4 lines in one being moved over 

East end of district gonna be fun but the west end will be worse because owned by network rail 

Once working it's a better system 

Providing your power doesn't fail!!


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Sep 6, 2019)

Laptop playing up. No idea why?


----------



## IanM (Sep 6, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Laptop playing up. No idea why?
		
Click to expand...

Not sufficiently to stop that post!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Feeling so rough that my body can't decide which end to expel internal fluids.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not simultaneously


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 6, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Like Mears, I do care about the environment. Caravan owners are selfish and don't give a damn.
Incredibly general statement.  I am always considerate of other road users when I am towing my caravan.  
What would happen if we all started to tow caravans? All journey times would be doubled.
Well that would mean you were towing as well and so you probably wouldn't be moaning. 
Caravans are the most hated vehicles on the road. 
Probably, but I blame Top Gear. 
They form long queues on lanes to get into parks, 
What parks?  Caravan parks?  If National or Pubic parks, most caravans get taken to the Caravan park, set up and then the owners drive in their cars to various places.  No caravan owner in their right mind would ever take their caravan with them every time they left the caravan park. 
Motorists often can't overtake. 
Agreed, but the same can be said of lorries, slow people driving cars, tractors, etc. 
They can hog the middle lane on motorways. 
In my 1000's of miles a year driving on business, I haven't seen a caravan hog the middle lane.  It's nearly all cars and some vans.  But caravans, no. 
They change lanes without indicating.
So caravan drivers are the only ones guilty of this?  Not by a long chalk.  I see it all the time and very rarely with caravans.  
They swerve from side to side when the driver loses control. 
I see more swerving on the motorway from drivers of cars, vans and lorries who are busy texting on their phone than I ever see from 
They cause accidents. 
Where is your proof for this?
They cause extensive delays on motorways when they topple over or burst a tyre.
Again, in my 1000's of miles a year travelling on motorways I have seen one caravan toppled over.  If a tyre bursts, they do what everyone else does and that is move over on to the hard shoulder.  I would say the main vehicle that has burst tyres are lorries and they can leave debris all over the motorway. 
Owners simply love to find a panoramic spot such as Shell Island in North Wales or Lydstep Haven in South Wales and completely trash the headland or bay, effectively making it off limits for anyone else who might want to enjoy its natural beauty.
As previously, I think you'll find this is mainly static caravans and not touring caravans.  There are still lots of lovely headlands untouched by caravans.  

Are you Jeremy Clarkson in disguise?  A lot of your ranting is unsubstantiated and at least wildly slanted or at worst factually incorrect. 
Most caravan owners are aware that they have about 1.5 to 2 tonnes of vehicle being towed behind them and drive accordingly. I keep my speed fast enough to keep up with motorway traffic but not too fast to promote a weave.  I am very careful when I pull out to overtake on the motorway, ensuring I indicate, give plenty of space for people behind to get past, and plenty of room to the vehicle I have overtaken before I pull in.  
I check my tyre pressures and wheel nuts before I leave, I have indicators on the wheel nuts to visually check if they have moved and have the correct, speed and weight rated, tyres on my van.  
And please don't say that I'm the exception as that's just a lazy response. 

Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 6, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Laptop playing up. No idea why?
		
Click to expand...

Try clearing your Cookies and browsing history, you may have to sign into some web pages again


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 6, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Laptop playing up. No idea why?
		
Click to expand...

You could try running something like CCleaner which can clean up a lot of the dross for you.  Also something like Malwayrebytes or SuperAntiSpyware can check in case there are any nasties on your machine.


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 6, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			I check my tyre pressures and wheel nuts before I leave, I have indicators on the wheel nuts to visually check if they have moved and have the correct, speed and weight rated, tyres on my van.
		
Click to expand...

What about the flag. How soon upon arrival do you plant the flagpole and hoist up the flag, keeping in mind health and safety?



			And please don't say that I'm the exception as that's just a* lazy *response.
		
Click to expand...

Now the word lazy is what I would use to describe caravan owners, along with narrow minded and selfish.
How far do they get? The nearest pub, probably.
And I wouldn't want them to miss an episode of Eastenders.
By way of contrast, I walk 2000 miles a year, and wherever possible use public transport.
It's enabled me among many other things to walk Land's End to John O' Groats, cycle it a couple of times, walk the length of England, climb all the Nuttalls (440 summits in England and Wales over 2000 feet), climb all the Wainwrights in the Lake District, climb 50 Munro's in Scotland, walk 2000 miles of the British coastline. And I'm badly asthmatic.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 6, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			What about the flag. How soon upon arrival do you plant the flagpole and hoist up the flag, keeping in mind health and safety?

Now the word lazy is what I would use to describe caravan owners, along with narrow minded and selfish.
How far do they get? The nearest pub, probably.
And I wouldn't want them to miss an episode of Eastenders.
By way of contrast, I walk 2000 miles a year, and wherever possible use public transport.
It's enabled me among many other things to walk Land's End to John O' Groats, cycle it a couple of times, walk the length of England, climb all the Nuttalls (440 summits in England and Wales over 2000 feet), climb all the Wainwrights in the Lake District, climb 50 Munro's in Scotland, walk 2000 miles of the British coastline. And I'm badly asthmatic.
		
Click to expand...

Well bully for you!  I think when you use the term narrow minded you need to think about your view of caravan owners.
Lots of caravan owners use the caravan as a pivot to go walking, I see it all the time.  I do so myself. 
Very few caravan owners put up flagpoles, well apart from things like the MotoGP when everyone, including campers, do it.
Personally I can't stand any of the TV Soaps.
Look.  You obviously have a deep seated hatred of caravans which I can accept.  That's your right.  What I find annoying is the stuff you spout which is both ill informed and inaccurate.  If you're going to make wild sweeping statements, at least back them up with facts.  That's my last part in this conversation as you obviously have your viewpoint, I'm not going to change it and it will just get into senseless name calling.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hopefully not simultaneously
		
Click to expand...

I've been alternating my application for "Pebbledashing on tour" with my impressions of Mr Creosote and his bucket.
And of course I had a game lined up this morning that I was really looking forward to.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			It's going to be tough work. The met is such a complex and old line

The northern and jubilee had their issues during the switch

The met is so hard because its 4 lines in one being moved over

East end of district gonna be fun but the west end will be worse because owned by network rail

Once working it's a better system

Providing your power doesn't fail!!
		
Click to expand...

Wanted to go into town this week end but won't now bother as rail replacement buses don't cut it ðŸ˜¡... And yes, fortunately network rail not involved in these parts as my son advises they are the absolute worst of all the companies he deals with in his work...


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2019)

Janet Street Porter ....................................... just a fleshy bag of horrid noise and attitude.


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2019)

My wife breaking her mobile phone, which I now have to sort out.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Wanted to go into town this week end but won't now bother *as rail replacement buses don't cut it* ðŸ˜¡... And yes, fortunately network rail not involved in these parts as my son advises they are the absolute worst of all the companies he deals with in his work...
		
Click to expand...

Apart from this one obviously........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2019)

The amount of political threads which just end up all the same - Brexit and the same arguments etc etc 

We have 

Boris Johnson - basically brexit
Gina Miller - brexit 
Why are our politicians so bad - brexit
SNP - brexit 
Politicians swapping parties - brexit
The official Brexit thread ðŸ˜‚
Fiona Bruce Question Time - Brexit 
Jeremy Corbyn - Brexit 

Are we now a political forum as opposed to a golf forum


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The amount of political threads which just end up all the same - Brexit and the same arguments etc etc

We have

Boris Johnson - basically brexit
Gina Miller - brexit
Why are our politicians so bad - brexit
SNP - brexit
Politicians swapping parties - brexit
The official Brexit thread ðŸ˜‚
Fiona Bruce Question Time - Brexit
Jeremy Corbyn - Brexit

Are we now a political forum as opposed to a golf forum
		
Click to expand...

They are all in the non golf section. Ignore them, easy enough to do.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

Inguinal hernia beginning to niggle and looks to be getting bigger. Time to bite the bullet and see the quack and start the process towards surgery. Hopefully sometime over the winter so I don't miss any of the 2020 season starting and have time to get back into it


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The amount of political threads which just end up all the same - Brexit and the same arguments etc etc

We have

Boris Johnson - basically brexit
Gina Miller - brexit
Why are our politicians so bad - brexit
SNP - brexit
Politicians swapping parties - brexit
The official Brexit thread ðŸ˜‚
Fiona Bruce Question Time - Brexit
Jeremy Corbyn - Brexit

Are we now a political forum as opposed to a golf forum
		
Click to expand...

its getting on my nerves as well and I blame Brexit for it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

Dando said:



			its getting on my nerves as well and I blame Brexit for it 

Click to expand...

Surely the time has come for the mods to amalgamate some. Does seem excessive


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are all in the non golf section. Ignore them, easy enough to do.
		
Click to expand...

They are all the same - the end up with the same barriers up , the same arguments , the same tit for tat from same people - i adds nothing. 

People are using a different thread to continue the same arguments they had on a thread that was closed. Itâ€™s bad enough that Brexit is slapped all over the media without it infecting multiple threads. 

One thread is all that is needed


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Sep 6, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			You could try running something like CCleaner which can clean up a lot of the dross for you.  Also something like Malwayrebytes or SuperAntiSpyware can check in case there are any nasties on your machine.
		
Click to expand...

It's not that. it's Msmpeng. running high cpu and Breakaway running very high on CPU


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Sep 6, 2019)

Which in turn is stopping other software running smoothly. I've re-installed some codecs and now other things don't work.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 6, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			It's not that. it's Msmpeng. running high cpu and Breakaway running very high on CPU
		
Click to expand...

So you do know why?!?!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are all the same - the end up with the same barriers up , the same arguments , the same tit for tat from same people - i adds nothing.

People are using a different thread to continue the same arguments they had on a thread that was closed. Itâ€™s bad enough that Brexit is slapped all over the media without it infecting multiple threads.

One thread is all that is needed
		
Click to expand...

I think multiple threads are okay if they bring a different angle to things. Some will die off quickly, the Gina Miller one for example will be off page 1 by tomorrow, and others prevent the main Brexit thread from being totally distracted. It is a shame the main thread had to be locked yesterday but it needed doing even if only for a day.. It dominates everything right now so to an extent it is inevitable. A decent bit of football controversy or a dress code thread (too soon ) will soon correct the balance


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think multiple threads are okay if they bring a different angle to things. Some will die off quickly, the Gina Miller one for example will be off page 1 by tomorrow, and others prevent the main Brexit thread from being totally distracted. It is a shame the main thread had to be locked yesterday but it needed doing even if only for a day.. It dominates everything right now so to an extent it is inevitable. A decent bit of football controversy or a dress code thread (too soon ) will soon correct the balance 

Click to expand...

They are all bringing the same angle at the end of the day - the views from either side havent changed with the divide just as wide

Ill take a dress code or football issue any day - at least it stays on one thread


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Inguinal hernia beginning to niggle and looks to be getting bigger. Time to bite the bullet and see the quack and start the process towards surgery. Hopefully sometime over the winter so I don't miss any of the 2020 season starting and have time to get back into it
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Mr H. Are they still doing hernia ops as I heard last year that they and others were on the backest of back burners?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2019)

I don't think I am ready for another dress code thread just yet. A bit of football controversy . Shame it is an international break


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are all bringing the same angle at the end of the day - the views from either side havent changed with the divide just as wide

Ill take a dress code or football issue any day - at least it stays on one thread
		
Click to expand...

Aha LP what about the dress code attending a matchðŸ˜œ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Aha LP what about the dress code attending a matchðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Grown men in football shirts ðŸ˜¡ just no


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Grown men in football shirts ðŸ˜¡ just no
		
Click to expand...

Especially those that seem to have shrunk in the wash and can no longer get down past the 20 pints a day and fast food belly, and no I donâ€™t have a football shirtðŸ¤£


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Grown men in football shirts ðŸ˜¡ just no
		
Click to expand...

Even worse is the grown men with face paint just to watch it in the pubðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Even worse is the grown men with face paint just to watch it in the pubðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t forget the flag draped around their shoulders ðŸ˜–


----------



## bobmac (Sep 6, 2019)

Not another football thread.


----------



## Piece (Sep 6, 2019)

Brexit quips, memes, observations, etc. on my social media. All purporting to clever and right.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			Janet Street Porter ....................................... just a fleshy bag of horrid noise and attitude.
		
Click to expand...

God created the world in seven days.  Went to bed, woke up with a hangover and created Janet Bloody Street Bloody Porter

Not the Nine O'clock news had it right almost 40 years ago.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2019)

Just home from a 1 night break at The Nottinghamshire. Oh my word the number of random irritations there is to behold. So called "Championship" course with no starter or marshal and full of people who may pick up a golf club once a year - if that. Groups in front waiting on their mates so they can swap playing partners. Keycard not locking hotel door. Reception "maintenance said they'd fixed that"...blank stare. Bunch of folk that could have got a star billing on Jeremy Kyle arguing on our landing and in both adjacent rooms from 2am to 4am. Waiting for one to get the wrong room and stumble into ours which won't lock. The very bruised knuckles I now have....from knocking on their door at 3.30 to tell them to shut the heck up! The "Signature" course with the worst greens I have ever putted on. Must have been hollow tined weeks ago and never healed nor rolled. 

Did I mention the undercooked chicken in the "restaurant" and pretty naff buffet breakfast??

Upsides? Finished with a birdie and with a 6am alarm took great pleasure in turning the TV up full blast and slamming doors, bashing on walls and jumping around the landing for fun.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 6, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Upsides? Finished with a birdie and with a 6am alarm took great pleasure in turning the TV up full blast and slamming doors, bashing on walls and jumping around the landing for fun.
		
Click to expand...

You're a right Rebel when you get going aren't you.....


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2019)

Imurg said:



			You're a right Rebel when you get going aren't you.....

Click to expand...

Did I mention banging on the walls and shouting like a mad woman to David?!


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 6, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			...
Did I mention the undercooked chicken in the "restaurant" and pretty naff buffet breakfast??

Upsides? Finished with a birdie and with a 6am alarm took great pleasure in turning the TV up full blast and slamming doors, bashing on walls and jumping around the landing for fun.
		
Click to expand...

Revenge...A dish best served cold - like the food?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 6, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Did I mention banging on the walls and shouting like a mad woman to David?!
		
Click to expand...

Somehow I can believe that....


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 6, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Well bully for you!  I think when you use the term narrow minded you need to think about your view of caravan owners.
		
Click to expand...

So what are owners of motor homes and caravans doing to help save the planet? Let me guess...NOTHING.
Every year the motor homes get bigger, the caravans get bigger, the vehicles to tow the caravans get bigger, and the number on the road gets bigger. 
Technology will not solve the problem. We need to drastically reduce our carbon footprint. Stark warning from the wild fires in Alaska, Greenland and Siberia. 
I don't fly any more and have reduced my travel in a small car by 50%. My use of public transport has risen.




			Lots of caravan owners use the caravan as a pivot to go walking, I see it all the time.  I do so myself.
		
Click to expand...

How far do you walk?




			I'm not going to change it and it will just get into senseless name calling.
		
Click to expand...

I never name call. Do you?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 6, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Did I mention banging on the walls and shouting like a mad woman to David?!
		
Click to expand...

Its a pity you didn't have the dogs with you


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2019)

Gary Monk ðŸ¤¦


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 6, 2019)

People who think that the best place to stop and have a conversation is at the entrance way to a major rail station at peak time. 

Additionally to Network Rail for positioning departure boards in a place likely to cause blockages and bottlenecks, great planning guys.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2019)

lazy buggers who park outside the front door of Tesco to go in for a weekly shop blocking the shop exit so you can't get out with a trolly, despite the car park being half empty and spaces some 20 feet away


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 6, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			So what are owners of motor homes and caravans doing to help save the planet? Let me guess...NOTHING.
Every year the motor homes get bigger, the caravans get bigger, the vehicles to tow the caravans get bigger, and the number on the road gets bigger.
Technology will not solve the problem. We need to drastically reduce our carbon footprint. Stark warning from the wild fires in Alaska, Greenland and Siberia.
I don't fly any more and have reduced my travel in a small car by 50%. My use of public transport has risen.
		
Click to expand...

The size of your car has no bearing on how polluting it is, it created pollution just by the process of being built and fluided up. I didnt know public transport was pollution free.....


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2019)

The green caps Oz cricketes wear, they look like saggy, rotten pumpkins ðŸ¤¢


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 6, 2019)

how stupid is this 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-49599078


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The green caps Oz cricketes wear, they look like saggy, rotten pumpkins ðŸ¤¢
		
Click to expand...

Unlike the bat Smith uses


----------



## user2010 (Sep 6, 2019)

What parks? Caravan parks? If National or_* Pubic parks, *_most caravans get taken to the Caravan park, set up and then the owners drive in their cars to various places. No caravan owner in their right mind would ever take their caravan with them every time they left the caravan park.


Where are these Parks you speak of?


----------



## user2010 (Sep 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are all the same - the end up with the same barriers up , the same arguments , the same tit for tat from same people - _*i adds nothing*_.

People are using a different thread to continue the same arguments they had on a thread that was closed. Itâ€™s bad enough that Brexit is slapped all over the media without it infecting multiple threads.

One thread is all that is needed
		
Click to expand...



Ain't that the truth


----------



## Imurg (Sep 7, 2019)

Company vans with these stupid speed limit stickers on the back of them.
"Vehicle limited to 68mph"
Really?
So why, when I'm doing 70 on a dual carriageway, does one come past me doing at least 80?
"For environmental reasons"
"Limited to 70mph"
Er...I think you'll find that it's the law that limits you to 70 Jackass!
Add to that the seeming fact that speed limits don't apply before 7.30am........

It's gonna be a good day I can tell.
I'll be back


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 7, 2019)

People that have never worked offshore sitting in the office, hundreds or sometimes thousands of miles away from the work location, trying to tell you when the vessel should sail as they've looked at the weather forecast and it looks OK. A typical conversation goes something like....

Them - "Will you be sailing on Tuesday as the forecast looks OK"?
Me - "Not sure yet. That's still 4 days away, it could all change. But we're ready to sail as soon as it's good enough"
Them - "Yes, but will that be on Tuesday"?
Me - "At the minute I've no idea. It could be Monday or it could be Wednesday, it depends what happens with the weather"
Them - "So it looks like it will be Tuesday then"?
Me - (losing the will to live) - "Yes it will be Tuesday".

Or my favourite ever conversation....

Them - "Why haven't you sailed yet"?
Me - "The weather isn't good enough"
Them - "But it's lovely here"
Me - "Yes, but you're sitting in an office in London and we're on a boat in Northern Norway with 40 knot winds".


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Especially those that seem to have shrunk in the wash and can no longer get down past the 20 pints a day and fast food belly, and no I donâ€™t have a football shirtðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I do. ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2019)

TfL indicator boards. The platform one tells itâ€™s a City train via Victoria. The train is convinced itâ€™s an Edgware Road train and announces it at every opportunity. I suppose Iâ€™ll find out after Earlâ€™s Court.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 7, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			TfL indicator boards. The platform one tells itâ€™s a City train via Victoria. The train is convinced itâ€™s an Edgware Road train and announces it at every opportunity. I suppose Iâ€™ll find out after Earlâ€™s Court.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst the new signalling system comes in that will be harder to maintain as running upgrade and legacy equipment at once


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 7, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The size of your car has no bearing on how polluting it is, it created pollution just by the process of being built and fluided up. I didnt know public transport was pollution free.....
		
Click to expand...

Correct. Those gas guzzling, road-hogging, air-polluting 4x4's (especially when towing caravans) are so good for the environment, while electric trains are killing us all.
The caravan lobby are now welcoming electric cars with open arms, knowing that they might be able to reach the end of the street.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 7, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Correct. Those gas guzzling, road-hogging, air-polluting 4x4's (especially when towing caravans) are so good for the environment, while electric trains are killing us all.
The caravan lobby are now welcoming electric cars with open arms, knowing that they might be able to reach the end of the street.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst electric trains are great where exactly do you think the electric  comes from?


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 7, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			What parks? Caravan parks? If National or_* Pubic parks, *_most caravans get taken to the Caravan park, set up and then the owners drive in their cars to various places. No caravan owner in their right mind would ever take their caravan with them every time they left the caravan park.
		
Click to expand...

No wonder caravan owners jealously guard their parks. They wouldn't want their precious van missing when they return from the nearest pub.
To think there was a time when people went camping in a tent. No home comforts and with no soft bed to lie on. The sound of rain on the tent would keep them awake at night.
And how revolting is that back to nature stuff! Caravans lead the way in the war on nature.
It should be compulsory for all car owners to tow caravans. As nobody will be moving fast that should save plenty of CO2 and NOX.


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Whilst electric trains are great where exactly do you think the electric  comes from?
		
Click to expand...

Quite a lot from renewables like off shore wind farms.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 7, 2019)

The 8 hour drive from Coventry back to Inverness ðŸ˜©


----------



## Dando (Sep 7, 2019)

BrianM said:



			The 8 hour drive from Coventry back to Inverness ðŸ˜©
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side at least your leaving Coventry


----------



## BrianM (Sep 7, 2019)

Dando said:



			On the plus side at least your leaving Coventry
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not there yet ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Flight is at 14.00 ðŸ˜¬
Itâ€™s just the thought!!


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 7, 2019)

Wolverhampton for me today. That's even worse than Coventry.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 7, 2019)

Are you walking?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Whilst electric trains are great where exactly do you think the electric  comes from?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't some come from wind farms and solar?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 7, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Quite a lot from renewables like off shore wind farms.
		
Click to expand...

You would be surprised 

Lot of trains run on diesel power still on a lot of lines


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 7, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Doesn't some come from wind farms and solar?
		
Click to expand...

Not a massive percentage ,

For example we buy our electric in advance from different companies 
France supply a lot , nuclear


----------



## Dando (Sep 7, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Wolverhampton for me today. That's even worse than Coventry.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s full of motorhomes and caravans!


----------



## Dando (Sep 7, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			TfL indicator boards. The platform one tells itâ€™s a City train via Victoria. The train is convinced itâ€™s an Edgware Road train and announces it at every opportunity. I suppose Iâ€™ll find out after Earlâ€™s Court.
		
Click to expand...

Got to love a mystery tour


----------



## bobmac (Sep 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Not a massive percentage ,
		
Click to expand...

In the 3rd quarter of 2018, 

Gas accounted for 38.6 % of electricity generation . 
Renewables share increased to a record 33.1 % (wind and solar)
Nuclear 22.9%
Coal accounted for 2.5 per cent, (a record low)

Britain is now the WORLD LEADER in Offshore wind and with onshore wind and solar, it is the cheapest, cleanest source of energy available and will never run out


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 7, 2019)

bobmac said:



			In the 3rd quarter of 2018,

Gas accounted for 38.6 % of electricity generation .
Renewables share increased to a record 33.1 % (wind and solar)
Nuclear 22.9%
Coal accounted for 2.5 per cent, (a record low)

Britain is now the WORLD LEADER in Offshore wind and with onshore wind and solar, it is the cheapest, cleanest source of energy available and will never run out
		
Click to expand...

Still 66.9% not renewable sources 

Yes its improving but train travel isn't as green as some claim 

Especially if its diesel powered


----------



## bobmac (Sep 7, 2019)

But the source of electricity is a lot cleaner than many viewers of a certain car show were led to believe


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 7, 2019)

bobmac said:



			But the source of electricity is a lot cleaner than many viewers of a certain car show were led to believe
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. However the pushing away from diesel cars their trying to push what exactly are they going to do with all the diesel produced as a by product of petrol?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2019)

People who swing their car out to the right, so they can turn left. It is possible to just turn left.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 7, 2019)

Dislocated my little finger last Saturday morning in the pre match warm up, popped it back in and played but it was very sore.
Managed to knacker my knee this morning, clattered into one of my own players and came off second best, had to be helped off the field as I couldn't put any weight on the leg.
My new career as a goalkeeper is taking it's toll and we're only 4 games in


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 7, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			People who swing their car out to the right, so they can turn left. It is possible to just turn left.
		
Click to expand...

Good driving that. Can take the corner at a faster speed, clip the apex, and faster on the way out of the corner.  less braking for the car behind, better flow of traffic.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Jamesbrown said:



			Good driving that. Can take the corner at a faster speed, clip the apex, and faster on the way out of the corner.  less braking for the car behind, better flow of traffic.
		
Click to expand...

It's a 30 limit, turning into a residential street. Racing lines should not come into the equation.


----------



## Slime (Sep 7, 2019)

Jamesbrown said:



			Good driving that. Can take the corner at a faster speed, clip the apex, and faster on the way out of the corner.  less braking for the car behind, better flow of traffic.
		
Click to expand...

Not when your in the lane to their right whilst going straight on!


----------



## Neilds (Sep 7, 2019)

People who reverse into a car parking space at the supermarket- I know all the stuff about it being safer to drive out but why reverse in and then struggle to get your shopping into the boot? Or worse, try and get the trolley between cars?


----------



## Slime (Sep 7, 2019)

My 5yr old granddaughter doing the butterfly in her swimming lessons and I'm not allowed to video it because other kids are in the pool and I might be a paedo!
Well, I'm not.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 7, 2019)

Neilds said:



			People who reverse into a car parking space at the supermarket- I know all the stuff about it being safer to drive out but why reverse in and then struggle to get your shopping into the boot? Or worse, try and get the trolley between cars?
		
Click to expand...

Can top that,  people who do it at a golf club! They may have a locker but just seems odd


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Dislocated my little finger last Saturday morning in the pre match warm up, popped it back in and played but it was very sore.
Managed to knacker my knee this morning, clattered into one of my own players and came off second best, had to be helped off the field as I couldn't put any weight on the leg.
My new career as a goalkeeper is taking it's toll and we're only 4 games in 

Click to expand...

Not sure it's the position for you


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			People who swing their car out to the right, so they can turn left. It is possible to just turn left.
		
Click to expand...




Jamesbrown said:



			Good driving that. Can take the corner at a faster speed, clip the apex, and faster on the way out of the corner.  less braking for the car behind, better flow of traffic.
		
Click to expand...

An absolute example of sub-standard driving and anyone who thinks it's clever has even less idea about driving than the first idiot.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 8, 2019)

BrianM said:



			The 8 hour drive from Coventry back to Inverness ðŸ˜©
		
Click to expand...

Back home safety, fair old drive though ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure it's the position for you
		
Click to expand...

I was having a great game before both injuries ðŸ˜


----------



## Slab (Sep 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I was having a great game before both injuries ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Have you thought of taking up golf?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 8, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Correct. Those gas guzzling, road-hogging, air-polluting 4x4's (especially when towing caravans) are so good for the environment, while electric trains are killing us all.
The caravan lobby are now welcoming electric cars with open arms, knowing that they might be able to reach the end of the street.
		
Click to expand...

Its good to know that you're going to ditch everything man made and revert back to writing with chalk on those cave walls, because unless I am massivley mistaken everything we buy and use creates pollution and has an impact on the enviroment.
Good luck


----------



## bobmac (Sep 8, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			The caravan lobby are now welcoming electric cars with open arms, knowing that they might be able to reach the end of the street.
		
Click to expand...

Or 150-200 miles from the newer electric cars.
Or if you have a plug in hybrid 160mpg


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 8, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Or 150-200 miles from the newer electric cars.
Or if you have a plug in hybrid 160mpg
		
Click to expand...

Are those figures while towing?


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 8, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Its good to know that you're going to ditch everything man made and revert back to writing with chalk on those cave walls, because unless I am massivley mistaken everything we buy and use creates pollution and has an impact on the enviroment.
Good luck

Click to expand...

Maybe you are as concerned about the environment as you are of spelling.
As for my trip to Wolverhampton yesterday I traveled by train and bus + about 3 miles walking.
I think you need to get the point of a book like Our Uninhabitable Earth and the stark reality that more damage has been done to our fragile planet in the last 30 years than in all human history.
So which view do you take?
A) Nothing to do with me.
B) China and America need to take a lead.
C) Stop reading about it and take responsibility now.

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/feb/27/the-uninhabitable-earth-review-david-wallace-wells


----------



## bobmac (Sep 8, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Are those figures while towing?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so, I was highlighting the fact that electric cars can now get further than the end of the street


----------



## bobmac (Sep 8, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Maybe you are as concerned about the environment as you are of spelling.
As for my trip to Wolverhampton yesterday I traveled by train and bus + about 3 miles walking.
I think you need to get the point of a book like Our Uninhabitable Earth and the stark reality that more damage has been done to our fragile planet in the last 30 years than in all human history.
So which view do you take?
A) Nothing to do with me.
B)* China and America need to take a lead*.
C) Stop reading about it and take responsibility now.

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/feb/27/the-uninhabitable-earth-review-david-wallace-wells

Click to expand...

In 2018, more electric cars were sold in China than in the rest of the world combined.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I don't think so, I was highlighting the fact that electric cars can get further than the end of the street
		
Click to expand...

End of the street - Yes (longest is 35 miles)
End of the road - don't think so..(Trans-Siberian highway..about 9000 miles)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 8, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I don't think so, I was highlighting the fact that electric cars can now get further than the end of the street
		
Click to expand...

I read the point of stefanovic's post as being that if towing a caravan with an electric car it would get you to the end of the street which is why the caravan lobby wouldn't be embracing them. Being a caravan owner myself there is currently no way that I could switch to a fully electric car. I'm looking to change my car at the minute and will be going for a petrol. Could possibly get a hybrid but haven't looked into the figures enough yet to know if that would be feasible or not. Absolutely no way that I could go electric as you would almost certainly halve the max range, at a minimum, and possibly even worse than that. That would mean that a trip to Devon would require at least 4 charges each way and that's just more hassle than I could be bothered with.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 8, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I read the point of stefanovic's post as being that if towing a caravan with an electric car it would get you to the end of the street which is why the caravan lobby wouldn't be embracing them. Being a caravan owner myself there is currently no way that I could switch to a fully electric car. I'm looking to change my car at the minute and will be going for a petrol. Could possibly get a hybrid but haven't looked into the figures enough yet to know if that would be feasible or not. Absolutely no way that I could go electric as you would almost certainly halve the max range, at a minimum, and possibly even worse than that. That would mean that a trip to Devon would require at least 4 charges each way and that's just more hassle than I could be bothered with.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree.
But the technology especially in battery manufacturing is improving with every new model.
This might appeal

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...ion=at_cars&radius=1500&sort=relevance&page=1


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 8, 2019)

bobmac said:



			In 2018, more electric cars were sold in China than in the rest of the world combined.
		
Click to expand...

Passenger plug-in market share of total new car sales between 2018 was highest in Norway (49%), China (4%), UK (2.5%).
That's more like the reality.
And see here: https://www.businessinsider.com/glo...ll-the-first-time-in-history-2019-9?r=US&IR=T


----------



## bobmac (Sep 8, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Passenger plug-in market share of total new car sales between 2018 was highest in Norway (49%), China (4%), UK (2.5%).
That's more like the reality.
And see here: https://www.businessinsider.com/glo...ll-the-first-time-in-history-2019-9?r=US&IR=T

Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I can't see your link (adblocker)
Does it really say that China only has 4% of the worldwide sales of electric cars in 2018?
My research says 55%


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2019)

Just found this, hope it helps;


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 8, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I totally agree.
But the technology especially in battery manufacturing is improving with every new model.
This might appeal

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201909061922812?onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=ng348xf&fuel-type=Hybrid â€“ Petrol/Electric Plug-in&advertising-location=at_cars&radius=1500&sort=relevance&page=1

Click to expand...

Nice car but too big for me. Need something to tow with but also as a run around/in town. Probably be looking at something Mondeo sized or small SUV.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 8, 2019)

So where does all the lithium come from, the damage done to that enviroment, the energy used to creat those batteries, the pollution created in getting the lithium from it's place of mining to the place of battery creation then back to the place of car production then those cars to their place of sale?
Lucky I've still got some chalk sticks left from when my kids were young


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 8, 2019)

Most of the lithium mines are in China


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Most of the lithium mines are in China
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that's why the Chinese birth rate has dropped recently


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 8, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Most of the lithium mines are in China
		
Click to expand...

Not according to the article below. That says Australia is the biggest producer of Lithium followed by Chile (although those are the 2017 figures). China doesn't even get a mention.

https://www.mining.com/web/where-is-lithium-coming-from/


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 8, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So where does all the lithium come from, the damage done to that enviroment, the energy used to creat those batteries, the pollution created in getting the lithium from it's place of mining to the place of battery creation then back to the place of car production then those cars to their place of sale?
Lucky I've still got some chalk sticks left from when my kids were young

Click to expand...

Read an article that said that there is not enough Lithium on the planet to satisfy the demand. Imo batteryâ€™s are not the alternative to oil. Think Hydrogen is a better alternative.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 8, 2019)

From what I have read, hydrogen would be a better option in larger cars, vans, lorries, and electric for smaller cars for local journeys.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2019)

Just got to find a way to store it and use it safely


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just got to find a way to store it and use it safely
		
Click to expand...

No worse than petrol. 
https://blog.ballard.com/hydrogen-safety-myths


----------



## bobmac (Sep 9, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Nice car but too big for me. Need something to tow with but also as a run around/in town. Probably be looking at something Mondeo sized or small SUV.
		
Click to expand...

Ford Mondeo hybrid
70mpg combined
Â£0 tax

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...rid – Petrol/Electric&fuel-type=Petrol&page=1


----------



## bobmac (Sep 9, 2019)

I think the solid-state batteries will be available long before Lithium runs out.
But hydrogen will probably take over electric eventually.
An interesting time to live in.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 9, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Ford Mondeo hybrid
70mpg combined
Â£0 tax

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201907099874085?radius=1500&postcode=ng348xf&body-type=Saloon&sort=price-desc&model=MONDEO&advertising-location=at_cars&make=FORD&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&fuel-type=Hybrid â€“ Petrol/Electric&fuel-type=Petrol&page=1

Click to expand...

Nice car, but I think that this illustrates how little I know about cars. Just had a look at the dimensions and, assuming they are correct on the website, the Mondeo is actually longer and wider than the Outlander you posted earlier. Think I might need to do some research.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 9, 2019)

Ford are scrapping the Mondeo model anyway so I wouldn't be looking to buy one of them


----------



## Piece (Sep 9, 2019)

Spend over Â£100 in summer on dedicated tailored uniform and sportswear for my son in new school, Y7. First day back, he loses the new bag with all the kit.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			Spend over Â£100 in summer on dedicated tailored uniform and sportswear for my son in new school, Y7. First day back, he loses the new bag with all the kit. 

Click to expand...

Did you spend Â£5 on name tags? It may give you some hope.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 9, 2019)

Had a weekend full of irritations so please indulge me
The continuation of the projectile vomiting meaning I got no golf in at all over the weekend
The Tampa Bay Buccaneers playing crap and losing at home in their first game
A former friend lying through his teeth about his background to get a freelance contract over me
The yobbo who parked in a disabled space at Sainsbury's and then verbally abused an old lady who spoke to him about it in front of his young son
England losing the Ashes and getting a text message from Perth within 20 seconds of it happening
The forum's resident bigot not realising as usual when someone was only joking
18-year old Junior Shark deciding she cannot be bothered to clear up anything round the house or the kitchen any longer
Mrs Shark letting her get away with it all the time
Not having eaten properly for four days
I'll think of some more later but I need to go and find the cat to unload that lot first.  It's been a bad weekend


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 9, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Ford are scrapping the Mondeo model anyway so I wouldn't be looking to buy one of them
		
Click to expand...

Why on earth would you not buy a car just because its being discontinued? They won't all just cease to exist thereafter.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 9, 2019)

The removal or major reduction of sugar and salt from so many fun foods purely because it might help obese people. It wont, they will still keep eating rubbish in too large amounts, but it does take the joy from a number of treats that I used to enjoy occasionally but no longer do. The fun police strike again.


----------



## Piece (Sep 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did you spend Â£5 on name tags? It may give you some hope.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Everything tagged to hilt. Son under strict instructions to find it.


----------



## Slime (Sep 9, 2019)

Stopped in the road to turn right whilst indicating, waited for oncoming traffic to pass, all clear, quick check in mirror ............... and then I waited whilst the wanker on the motorbike went tearing past me!!!!!
If I'd just turned when the road was clear, God only knows what would have happened!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 9, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Nice car, but I think that this illustrates how little I know about cars. Just had a look at the dimensions and, assuming they are correct on the website, the Mondeo is actually longer and wider than the Outlander you posted earlier. Think I might need to do some research.
		
Click to expand...

Be careful with hybrids and towing....not many can. The Mondeo hybrid for example can only tow if its an estate, and then only 750kg braked or unbraked.
Personally, I would still stick with diesel for pulling a caravan for many years yet.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 9, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Be careful with hybrids and towing....not many can. The Mondeo hybrid for example can only tow if its an estate, and then only 750kg braked or unbraked.
Personally, I would still stick with diesel for pulling a caravan for many years yet.
		
Click to expand...

The Mitsubishi Outlander can tow 1500kgs
The VolvoXC90 can tow 2400kgs
See more


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 9, 2019)

bobmac said:



			The Mitsubishi Outlander can tow 1500kgs
The VolvoXC90 can tow 2400kgs
See more

Click to expand...

You give a couple of fine examples, but as I said many hybrids cannot tow and probably because of the space the batteries take up for starters.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 9, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You give a couple of fine examples, but as I said many hybrids cannot tow and probably because of the space the batteries take up for starters.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure alot of smaller petrol and diesel cars couldn't tow caravans too, buy what matches your needs.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 9, 2019)

Back spasms going around under the arm. Reached down to pick something up with my right hand. Cue mega spasm and having to sit for 5 mins doing gentle stretching to clear it. 20 mins later, reach down with the left hand to pick something up. Cue mega spasm, again from the back and around under the arm - different side though.


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 9, 2019)

I've had an on and off headache for over a week.
Can't work out if it's sinuses or migraine - any way I am well cheesed off with it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			Stopped in the road to turn right whilst indicating, waited for oncoming traffic to pass, all clear, quick check in mirror ............... and then I waited whilst the wanker on the motorbike went tearing past me!!!!!
If I'd just turned when the road was clear, God only knows what would have happened!
		
Click to expand...

"Think Bike"...we have to beacause they don't!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 9, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Had a weekend full of irritations so please indulge me
The continuation of the projectile vomiting meaning I got no golf in at all over the weekend
The Tampa Bay Buccaneers playing crap and losing at home in their first game
A former friend lying through his teeth about his background to get a freelance contract over me
The yobbo who parked in a disabled space at Sainsbury's and then verbally abused an old lady who spoke to him about it in front of his young son
England losing the Ashes and getting a text message from Perth within 20 seconds of it happening
The forum's resident bigot not realising as usual when someone was only joking
18-year old Junior Shark deciding she cannot be bothered to clear up anything round the house or the kitchen any longer
Mrs Shark letting her get away with it all the time
Not having eaten properly for four days
I'll think of some more later but I need to go and find the cat to unload that lot first.  It's been a bad weekend   

Click to expand...

There there...has that helped?!

Liars, yobbos abusing old dears and the cricket is as much as I could have managed!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2019)

Too dark to play nine holes if you tee off at 6.00pm


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Too dark to play nine holes if you tee off at 6.00pm
		
Click to expand...

Also still dark at 6am - downright depressing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Also still dark at 6am - downright depressing.
		
Click to expand...

I know. I'm off at 7.30 on Saturday so not going to have too long from day break and seeing far enough to hit balls to warm up to going out


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 10, 2019)

People who have different surnames who can't decide which one they want to use! A player on our Sunday team is registered under one surname, got booked and told the ref a different surname, so now the system has auto-registered him to our team twice!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2019)

Building up a surplus of flexi time and then management playing hard ball about letting me finish early to get a game of golf in


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 10, 2019)

Our Sunday League continuing to be a complete shambles. Our season has started and they are still moving teams around into different divisions. The fixture we had this coming Sunday is no more because the team has been randomly moved up a division, even though they're not even that good.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 10, 2019)

Geoff Boycott being given a knighthood.   Please can the Queen or Prince Charles either shove the sword up his backside or take a leaf out of Blackadder's book and further enoble him with this meat-cleaver?


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 10, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Geoff Boycott being given a knighthood.   Please can the Queen or Prince Charles either shove the sword up his backside or take a leaf out of Blackadder's book and further enoble him with this meat-cleaver?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he's too bothered about what people think 
Boycott 'doesn't give a toss' about knighthood criticism
To be honest I think a lot of the knighthoods given out are dodgy.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 10, 2019)

Benjamin Netanyahu - evil *pick swear word of your choice here*


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 10, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			"Think Bike"...we have to beacause they don't!
		
Click to expand...

Cobblers; as a general rule we have to think for ourselves and the cagers.  If I had my way you'd have to earn a motorcycle licence before you got anywhere near a car licence.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Cobblers; as a general rule we have to think for ourselves and the cagers.  If I had my way you'd have to earn a motorcycle licence before you got anywhere near a car licence.
		
Click to expand...

I would make everyone ride a bicycle in town first. It might make them have some sympathy with the pedalling fraternity also.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 11, 2019)

Tried the new Hotel/Restaurant in Inverness last night for our Anniversary.

Done a good job of doing the place up, but over priced.....would be an understatement  not to mention poor service and had the cheek to add a 15% service charge.... almost Â£200 for two courses with only one bottle of wine the cheapest one too, Mstar prices without the quality that goes with that


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 11, 2019)

My lad working from home... Proper does my head in...

Especially when someone in his office thinks he needs some 'stuff' early doors and DHL rock up at seven a.m. ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡...


----------



## Neilds (Sep 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Tried the new Hotel/Restaurant in Inverness last night for our Anniversary.

Done a good job of doing the place up, but over priced.....would be an understatement  not to mention poor service and had the cheek to add a 15% service charge.... almost Â£200 for two courses with only one bottle of wine the cheapest one too, Mstar prices without the quality that goes with that
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t you check the menu before you booked/ordered? The service I can excuse you being annoyed about but not the price when you should have noticed it would be expensive and maybe gone somewhere a little less pricey


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 11, 2019)

Any TV programme which starts with the word "Celebrity...."


----------



## bobmac (Sep 11, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Any TV programme which starts with the word "Celebrity...."
		
Click to expand...

Or reality.........


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Any TV programme which starts with the word "Celebrity...."
		
Click to expand...

Especially when they aren't. The winner of Big Brother series 127 is not a celebrity and nor is someone that appears on the The Only Way is Geordie Love Island on Ice.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Tried the new Hotel/Restaurant in Inverness last night for our Anniversary.

Done a good job of doing the place up, but over priced.....would be an understatement  not to mention poor service and had the cheek to add a 15% service charge.... almost Â£200 for two courses with only one bottle of wine the cheapest one too, Mstar prices without the quality that goes with that
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m definitely not taking the wife now ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 11, 2019)

The M6 motorway used to irritate me so much that I don't go there any more.
Like today, and this seems to happen more and more, especially during the night and early morning.
Also a nightmare for residents of nearby towns when the traffic gets diverted.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-49659636

A ridiculous number of lorries use it and who knows how tired the drivers are.
Are there any roads you would not use these days?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Tried the new Hotel/Restaurant in Inverness last night for our Anniversary.

Done a good job of doing the place up, but over priced.....would be an understatement  not to mention poor service and had the cheek to add a 15% service charge.... almost Â£200 for two courses with only one bottle of wine the cheapest one too, Mstar prices without the quality that goes with that
		
Click to expand...

 Did you leave a good tip ?.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 11, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			The M6 motorway used to irritate me so much that I don't go there any more.
Like today, and this seems to happen more and more, especially during the night and early morning.
Also a nightmare for residents of nearby towns when the traffic gets diverted.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-49659636

A ridiculous number of lorries use it and who knows how tired the drivers are.
Are there any roads you would not use these days?
		
Click to expand...


Guess who had to drive to Manchester this morning and ended up being 2hrs late! Can't wait to drive home in a few hours!!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Guess who had to drive to Manchester this morning and ended up being 2hrs late! Can't wait to drive home in a few hours!!
		
Click to expand...

Southbound reopened half an hour ago.
Should be plainish sailing....


----------



## pendodave (Sep 11, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Guess who had to drive to Manchester this morning and ended up being 2hrs late! Can't wait to drive home in a few hours!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be driving from London to Manchester at 1500 today.  Expecting to take about 2hrs10.....


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2019)

Trapped nerve in your shoulder making breathing painful and golf......well, forget that for a while.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2019)

Sat in A&E and now radiology for five hours today so far, waiting to find out whatâ€™s wrong with my girlfriend. So far they think itâ€™s kidney stones but not sure yet. I was at the GP this am having tests to rule out asthma, which were all clear. 

And itâ€™s our two year anniversary. 

My batteryâ€™s nearly dead.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Trapped nerve in your shoulder making breathing painful and golf......well, forget that for a while.

Click to expand...

Getting your Help 4 Heroes excuses in early I seeðŸ˜‚

Hope it eases mate ðŸ‘


----------



## Dando (Sep 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Trapped nerve in your shoulder making breathing painful and golf......well, forget that for a while.

Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve had a trapped nerve in my shoulder for 18 months and itâ€™s not affected my golf.....I was crap before  and Iâ€™m still crap


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2019)

Dando said:



			Iâ€™ve had a trapped nerve in my shoulder for 18 months and itâ€™s not affected my golf.....I was crap before  and Iâ€™m still crap
		
Click to expand...

Says the man who shot 40 points around the Zoo....
I don't even want to try a swing at the moment


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 11, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Iâ€™m definitely not taking the wife now ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

The wife picked it, Brian, she liked a couple of things on the menue, Prices of the wine were so over the top.

tiny portions, for the cost Â£15 for the Scallops starter..... but in reality it should say Scallop as there was  only one


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2019)

Virtually all perfume and aftershave adverts on TV.


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2019)

When it rains ....................................... 45 minutes after I've watered the bloody lawn!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Sat in A&E and now radiology for five hours today so far, waiting to find out whatâ€™s wrong with my girlfriend. So far they think itâ€™s kidney stones but not sure yet. I was at the GP this am having tests to rule out asthma, which were all clear.

And itâ€™s our two year anniversary.

My batteryâ€™s nearly dead.
		
Click to expand...

Hope all is well mate ðŸ‘


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			Virtually all perfume and aftershave adverts on TV.
		
Click to expand...

If after 10 seconds you're thinking "WTF?!" - then it's perfume or aftershave for sure!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Hope all is well mate ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Nothing showed on ultrasound. They think the agony she was in this morning was her passing some. Sheâ€™s gone to bed off her chops on cocodamol.


----------



## Slab (Sep 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



*Sat in A&E and now radiology for five hours today so far*, waiting to find out whatâ€™s wrong with my girlfriend. So far they think itâ€™s kidney stones but not sure yet. I was at the GP this am having tests to rule out asthma, which were all clear.

And itâ€™s our two year anniversary.

*My batteryâ€™s nearly dead*.
		
Click to expand...

Amazed at the range of services you can get on the NHS these days


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Nothing showed on ultrasound. They think the agony she was in this morning was her passing some. Sheâ€™s gone to bed off her chops on cocodamol.
		
Click to expand...

Hope she feels better but get her to keep a close eye on things


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hope she feels better but get her to keep a close eye on things
		
Click to expand...

Sheâ€™s perkier today but still not 100%. She may be addicted to codeine now... cheers, Homer.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2019)

Had to go to head office for a 3 hour training on some new project management software. Advised to bring our laptops as we were told we'd need them. Mine normally stays on my desk, so I unhook the charger from round the back, shove that and laptop into my bag, lug it over there. Never used it once in the session, we were just watching a screen the whole time. Then had to carry it home and will have to carry in tomorrow as well, weighing my bag down for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Sat in A&E and now radiology for five hours today so far, waiting to find out whatâ€™s wrong with my girlfriend. So far they think itâ€™s kidney stones but not sure yet. I was at the GP this am having tests to rule out asthma, which were all clear.

And itâ€™s our two year anniversary.

My batteryâ€™s nearly dead.
		
Click to expand...

She has my sympathy.  I had one of those a couple of years ago and I was amazed how much agony a tiny stone can cause.  First time it hit me I was half a mile from home and had to stop the car as I couldn't even drive safely that distance.  My missus was worried as I don't let these things worry and said to the doctor when I was explaining the pain that "you're talking to a man with a high pain threshold".  I eventually passed mine in Morrisons in East Kilbride.  A shame really, I wanted to catch and keep it.


----------



## Slime (Sep 12, 2019)

She has my utmost sympathy.
I've had them regularly for the last 40 years and even had to have surgery a few years ago.
It's the most painful thing I've ever experienced.
Morphine suppositories are the way forward! Killed the pain in 30 seconds .................................. but only for a while!
Water, water and more water, then, with a bit of luck, she'll pass it/them.
Wishing her well.


----------



## Piece (Sep 12, 2019)

Yup, kidney stones. Passed two in the last six months. Thereâ€™s no pain like it.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2019)

Cheers folks. Sheâ€™s on the mend but sheâ€™s not a fan of the codeine high at all. Sheâ€™s spending a lot of time sleeping it off. It means I get to play a lot of Xbox...


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2019)

Todayâ€™s irritant...

A girl I know posted on Facebook about how awesome Roald Dahl was. I replied to try and point out some of his lesser traits and both her and her boyfriend kicked off at me. Eh?

This is a man who bullied his ex wife and said things like, â€œHitler wouldnâ€™t have done what he did to the Jews for no reason.â€

His stories are pretty sick and he hated children.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Todayâ€™s irritant...

A girl I know posted on Facebook about how awesome Roald Dahl was. I replied to try and point out some of his lesser traits and both her and her boyfriend kicked off at me. Eh?

This is a man who bullied his ex wife and said things like, â€œHitler wouldnâ€™t have done what he did to the Jews for no reason.â€

His stories are pretty sick and he hated children.
		
Click to expand...

Or, he wrote brilliant books that have inspired children to read for generations and still stand the test of time. 

Enid Blyton, whimsical story teller or sexist and racist?

Why not just let it go?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Or, he wrote brilliant books that have inspired children to read for generations and still stand the test of time.

Enid Blyton, whimsical story teller or sexist and racist?

Why not just let it go?
		
Click to expand...

Because the girl in question is quite the social justice warrior and I know itâ€™s out of character for her to be ok with someone like that.

Same with Enid Blyton!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Because the girl in question is quite the social justice warrior and I know itâ€™s out of character for her to be ok with someone like that.
		
Click to expand...

In that case, fair enough


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 13, 2019)

Watching the sad documentary last night based on Jesy Nelson of Little Mix' experience in being cyber bullied and attempting to take her own life, I'm sort of wondering if we should remove social media.
If you don't fight back against bullies you could end up taking your own life.
What's your take on this?


----------



## pendodave (Sep 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Todayâ€™s irritant...

A girl I know posted on Facebook about how awesome Roald Dahl was. I replied to try and point out some of his lesser traits and both her and her boyfriend kicked off at me. Eh?

This is a man who bullied his ex wife and said things like, â€œHitler wouldnâ€™t have done what he did to the Jews for no reason.â€

His stories are pretty sick and he hated children.
		
Click to expand...

If we chucked out all the good stuff done by people who we now find disagreeable, we wouldn't have much left.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Watching the sad documentary last night based on Jesy Nelson of Little Mix' experience in being cyber bullied and attempting to take her own life, I'm sort of wondering if we should remove social media.
If you don't fight back against bullies you could end up taking your own life.
What's your take on this?
		
Click to expand...

Why would you delete the whole of social media? If someone is being bullied on social media and can't handle it I have a great solution for them - don't go on social media.


----------



## Slab (Sep 13, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Watching the sad documentary last night based on Jesy Nelson of Little Mix' experience in being cyber bullied and attempting to take her own life, I'm sort of wondering if we should remove social media.
If you don't fight back against bullies you could end up taking your own life.
What's your take on this?
		
Click to expand...

I read a little bit about that. Difficult to imagine the mindset needed in order to believe (or give credence to) what a bully posts online

I donâ€™t understand the mindset needed to spend time bullying someone and making these kind of derogatory comments (presumably for personal amusement) Neither do I understand why someone would start their day actively seeking out negative comments posted online by faceless individuals  

In the real world thatâ€™d be like going round to the bullyâ€™s house every morning asking â€˜what do you think today?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Why would you delete the whole of social media? If someone is being bullied on social media and can't handle it I have a great solution for them - don't go on social media.
		
Click to expand...

I started typing, deleted, repeat a few times in answer to the original comment. I went on a bit of a rant about the whole subject and realised it was not so good. The calm version is I agree with what you have said. If you live your life through social media there are some unpleasant sides to it. Not everything can be 'like' and praise. It goes with the territory, accept it, scroll past or give it up. I particluarly find it grating when some of those complaining about the pressure of social media are ones who post regular scantily clad pictures of themselves which in there own right put pressure on young girls. Take a look at what you post yourselves would be a good starting point.

No excuse for the morons who post the bullying messages but accept they are morons and move on.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I started typing, deleted, repeat a few times in answer to the original comment. I went on a bit of a rant about the whole subject and realised it was not so good. The calm version is I agree with what you have said. If you live your life through social media there are some unpleasant sides to it. Not everything can be 'like' and praise. It goes with the territory, accept it, scroll past or give it up. I particluarly find it grating when some of those complaining about the pressure of social media are ones who post regular scantily clad pictures of themselves which in there own right put pressure on young girls. Take a look at what you post yourselves would be a good starting point.

No excuse for the morons who post the bullying messages but accept they are morons and move on.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. In many walks of life there are forms of bullying that hard to deal with and hard to get away from. To my mind, 'cyber' bullying doesn't quite fit that bill - if you don't have a thick enough skin to let negative comments be water off a duck's back, then you can turn it off. Just log out. Nobody NEEDS to be on Facebook or Instagram or whatever.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Agree. In many walks of life there are forms of bullying that hard to deal with and hard to get away from. To my mind, 'cyber' bullying doesn't quite fit that bill - if you don't have a thick enough skin to let negative comments be water off a duck's back, then you can turn it off. Just log out. Nobody NEEDS to be on Facebook or Instagram or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing it's not just her personal accounts tho

Any picture  , any tweet from the band about things (which they need to do these days) any story people will post stuff on that's negative 

Cant be nice 

That said never get the abuse of her for being fat, I always thought she was the best looking one


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Agree. In many walks of life there are forms of bullying that hard to deal with and hard to get away from. To my mind, 'cyber' bullying doesn't quite fit that bill - if you don't have a thick enough skin to let negative comments be water off a duck's back, then you can turn it off. Just log out. Nobody NEEDS to be on Facebook or Instagram or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

Says the person who obviously has not expierienced bullying, whether physical, mental or cyber.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 13, 2019)

Piece said:



			Yup, kidney stones. Passed two in the last six months. Thereâ€™s no pain like it.
		
Click to expand...

How would having a vasectomy where the local anestheitc hasnt worked and you feel like your kidneys are being pulled down and out through your testies compare?


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Cheers folks. Sheâ€™s on the mend but sheâ€™s not a fan of the *codeine* high at all. Sheâ€™s spending a lot of time sleeping it off. It means I get to play a lot of Xbox...
		
Click to expand...

I refuse to take codeine in any form.
The last time I used it, after a shoulder operation, I got so badly constipated that I didn't go for well over a week.
Never ever again!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			I refuse to take codeine in any form.
The last time I used it, after a shoulder operation, I got so badly constipated that I didn't go for well over a week.
Never ever again!
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™ve got orange juice in so she can keep on top of that particular issue...


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Why would you delete the whole of social media? If someone is being bullied on social media and can't handle it I have a great solution for them - don't go on social media.
		
Click to expand...

When we grew up, If you were bullied in the playground you weren't told to not go out and play.

Granted you can't give a bully a slap online like you could at school. But telling someone to not do what they enjoy because some knob is giving em grief surely isn't the solution.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Cheers folks. Sheâ€™s on the mend but sheâ€™s not a fan of the codeine high at all. Sheâ€™s spending a lot of time sleeping it off. It means I get to play a lot of Xbox...
		
Click to expand...

My wife once took 2 of my Solpadol with codeine caps, she was like a Zombie for 2 days, could hardly lift her head from the pillow ,  the peace and quite was great .


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Says the person who obviously has not expierienced bullying, whether physical, mental or cyber.
		
Click to expand...

Your input completely useless as always. Thanks.



Papas1982 said:



			When we grew up, If you were bullied in the playground you weren't told to not go out and play.

Granted you can't give a bully a slap online like you could at school. But telling someone to not do what they enjoy because some knob is giving em grief surely isn't the solution.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's the only solution unfortunately. The solution certainly isn't to close down social media for everyone, the suggestion that launched this conversation.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Your input completely useless as always. Thanks.


I think it's the only solution unfortunately. The solution certainly isn't to close down social media for everyone, the suggestion that launched this conversation.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree we canâ€™t close down the internet.  

But I do think that companies as a whole can be more accountable. Theyâ€™re so worried about retaining users that they will literally impede cases until forced to help by legal means.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 13, 2019)

My favourite is our company warns us about social media posts

Sacks people for their posts on there 

Then they make their own version lol it's a grasses paradise


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Your input completely useless as always. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Your replies tell everyone you have never or had your kids be the subject of bullying, whether physical, mental or on-line.
Crack on though lad.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 13, 2019)

On-line bullying.....what a crock...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 13, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			On-line bullying.....what a crock...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but care to explain ? People have committed suicide because of online bullying. The written word can be as powerful as what is said when it comes to bullying people. But if you think itâ€™s a crock then maybe go and explain that to lots of young people who have suffered badly because of it.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Sorry *but care to explain ? People have committed suicide because of online bullying. The written word can be as powerful as what is said when it comes to bullying people. But if you think itâ€™s a crock then maybe go and explain that to lots of young people who have suffered badly because of it.
		
Click to expand...



No need to keep apologising.
If you are suffering from "on-line bullying" just delete your account, job done, simple.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 13, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			No need to keep apologising.
If you are suffering from "on-line bullying" just delete your account, job done, simple.

Click to expand...

If only it was that easy for these young people - deleting your account doesnâ€™t stop online bullying.

https://theorganicagency.com/blog/life-death-consequences-cyber-bullying/

https://www.tigermobiles.com/faq/cyberbullying-statistics/

Have a read and maybe educate yourself on the dangers of online bullying.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Why would you delete the whole of social media? If someone is being bullied on social media and can't handle it I have a great solution for them - don't go on social media.
		
Click to expand...




Slab said:



			I read a little bit about that. Difficult to imagine the mindset needed in order to believe (or give credence to) what a bully posts online

I donâ€™t understand the mindset needed to spend time bullying someone and making these kind of derogatory comments (presumably for personal amusement) Neither do I understand why someone would start their day actively seeking out negative comments posted online by faceless individuals 

In the real world thatâ€™d be like going round to the bullyâ€™s house every morning asking â€˜what do you think today?
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I started typing, deleted, repeat a few times in answer to the original comment. I went on a bit of a rant about the whole subject and realised it was not so good. The calm version is I agree with what you have said. If you live your life through social media there are some unpleasant sides to it. Not everything can be 'like' and praise. It goes with the territory, accept it, scroll past or give it up. I particluarly find it grating when some of those complaining about the pressure of social media are ones who post regular scantily clad pictures of themselves which in there own right put pressure on young girls. Take a look at what you post yourselves would be a good starting point.

No excuse for the morons who post the bullying messages but accept they are morons and move on.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			Agree. In many walks of life there are forms of bullying that hard to deal with and hard to get away from. To my mind, 'cyber' bullying doesn't quite fit that bill - if you don't have a thick enough skin to let negative comments be water off a duck's back, then you can turn it off. Just log out. Nobody NEEDS to be on Facebook or Instagram or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez that is a run of absolutely terrible posts! The 1970s want their thoughts back. 

Let's focus completely on the victim and not on a real solution to a very serious societal problem in 2019 eh??! 

I hope nobody you care about experiences anything like what Jesy Nelson or thousands of kids do every single day online.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 13, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			No need to keep apologising.
If you are suffering from "on-line bullying" just delete your account, job done, simple.

Click to expand...


You have absolutely no idea do you, 

Shakes head


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Jeez that is a run of absolutely terrible posts! The 1970s want their thoughts back. 

Let's focus completely on the victim and not on a real solution to a very serious societal problem in 2019 eh??! 

I hope nobody you care about experiences anything like what Jesy Nelson or thousands of kids do every single day online.
		
Click to expand...

Go on then mate, give us the answer? We're waiting?


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Go on then mate, give us the answer? We're waiting?
		
Click to expand...

To what question? 

Whatever it is, it certainly isn't to blame the victims. 

Here's one for you. Should black footballers avoid playing for Inter Milan? 

You and the other posts are basically offering the Bonucci form of defense - blame the victim. It's utterly despicable.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 13, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			To what question?

Whatever it is, it certainly isn't to blame the victims.

Here's one for you. Should black footballers avoid playing for Inter Milan?

You and the other posts are basically offering the Bonucci form of defense - blame the victim. It's utterly despicable.
		
Click to expand...

I find that those who don't understand the effects of bullying on someone have tended to be the bullys themselves at some point in their life.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			To what question? 

Whatever it is, it certainly isn't to blame the victims. 

Here's one for you. Should black footballers avoid playing for Inter Milan? 

You and the other posts are basically offering the Bonucci form of defense - blame the victim. It's utterly despicable.
		
Click to expand...

No I offered a solution. Not a perfect one but the best I could think of. You've done nothing but shoot down three other people's thoughts on the subject.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No I offered a solution. Not a perfect one but the best I could think of. You've done nothing but shoot down three other people's thoughts on the subject.
		
Click to expand...

Your 'solution' involved forcing the victim into something they probably don't want. I don't claim to be an expert, but I know for a fact blaming the victim isn't the answer. 

Even Hitler had a 'solution.' it doesn't make him right. 

Care to answer the question I actually posed?


----------



## Slab (Sep 14, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Jeez that is a run of absolutely terrible posts! The 1970s want their thoughts back.

Let's focus completely on the victim and not on a real solution to a very serious societal problem in 2019 eh??!

I hope nobody you care about experiences anything like what Jesy Nelson or thousands of kids do every single day online.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I focused completely on the victim, perhaps you only chose to recall that portion from my post, so be it 

While its certainly not a 50/50 split and is definitely weighted towards the bully holding responsibility, sometimes people can and do voluntarily put themselves into situations where the chance of becoming a victim is increased, to deny that seems weird


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2019)

Slab said:



			I don't think I focused completely on the victim, perhaps you only chose to recall that portion from my post, so be it

While its certainly not a 50/50 split and is definitely weighted towards the bully holding responsibility, sometimes people can and do voluntarily put themselves into situations where the chance of becoming a victim is increased, to deny that seems weird
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you somewhat. Far too many people say we shouldnâ€™t â€œvictim blameâ€ but itâ€™s erroneous to suggest that people shouldnâ€™t take steps to ensure their own safety.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No I offered a solution. Not a perfect one but the best I could think of. You've done nothing but shoot down three other people's thoughts on the subject.
		
Click to expand...

No, you offered a glib reply worthy of.... well, worthy of a bully.


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Why would you delete the whole of social media? If someone is being bullied on social media and can't handle it I have a great solution for them - don't go on social media.
		
Click to expand...

You are trying to find a perfect solution when their isn't one here. Peer pressure takes over.

A feature of life is predators and prey. If you know who the predators are the brain may be able to cope. It has not evolved to cope with invisible predators.

2 recent news items:
One reason why virtual friends are a problem is that the more of them you have the less likely you are to bond with a real person.
Mothers who indulge in social media are more likely to ignore their kids.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 14, 2019)

If your online account (twitter,instagram, etc) is subject to "cyber-bullying" just delete that account and open a new one, or even better stop using those accounts that are subjected to the abuse. It really is that simple.
Don't go online.


----------



## Slab (Sep 14, 2019)

Unless theyâ€™ve incited the name calling/bullying etc folks shouldnâ€™t really need to delete accounts/stop using online services (perhaps social media companies will be mandated to have teams of Mods to deal with bullies)

*Ideally they would also all be subscription based to prevent multiple alias accounts etc*

Although I read this lady simply googled her own name each day adding other search words like fat, ugly etc and then read the results. Iâ€™m not sure I see the need to subject yourself to that and I'd suggest behaviour like that is not normal


----------



## Piece (Sep 14, 2019)

Ectopic beats. Suffer from them occasionally. Really annoying ðŸ˜«


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 14, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			If your online account (twitter,instagram, etc) is subject to "cyber-bullying" just delete that account and open a new one, or even better stop using those accounts that are subjected to the abuse. It really is that simple.
Don't go online.

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not â€œreally that simpleâ€ - thatâ€™s allowing the bullyâ€™s to dictate their life. No one should have to stop doing what they enjoy because someone is bullying them - the bully should be stopped and removed not the victim


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s not â€œreally that simpleâ€ - thatâ€™s allowing the bullyâ€™s to dictate their life. No one should have to stop doing what they enjoy because someone is bullying them - the bully should be stopped and removed not the victim
		
Click to expand...

Everyone deserves a life and our brief walk in the sun.
It's a pity we are not all educated to the standard of knowing what life actually is.

â€œWe are going to die, and that makes us the lucky ones. Most people are never going to die because they are never going to be born. The potential people who could have been here in my place but who will in fact never see the light of day outnumber the sand grains of Arabia. Certainly those unborn ghosts include greater poets than Keats, scientists greater than Newton. We know this because the set of possible people allowed by our DNA so massively exceeds the set of actual people. In the teeth of these stupefying odds it is you and I, in our ordinariness, that are here." (Richard Dawkins, from Unweaving the Rainbow which should be read and understood by all).


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			If your online account (twitter,instagram, etc) is subject to "cyber-bullying" just delete that account and open a new one, or even better stop using those accounts that are subjected to the abuse. It really is that simple.
Don't go online.

Click to expand...

Translate that to someone who is bullied in real life and then the equivalent action is to kill themselves. 

Middle ground needed here...


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 14, 2019)

Setting up a new printer ...

Should've done it in the summer hols whilst my grandson was here  ...


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 14, 2019)

Slab said:



			I don't think I focused completely on the victim, perhaps you only chose to recall that portion from my post, so be it

While its certainly not a 50/50 split and is definitely weighted towards the bully holding responsibility, sometimes people can and do voluntarily put themselves into situations where the chance of becoming a victim is increased, to deny that seems weird
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I probably wouldn't have singled yours out if it weren't surrounded by the other rubbish. 

What I would say is that in 2019, social media is very much the real world and that's not going to change. Bullying has moved online. 

People kill themselves on the back of unsolicited, undeserved abuse. The focus should be on rooting out the abusers, making an example of them and understanding how to reduce the volume and veracity of the bullying - not on telling victims to just deal with it or delete their account.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 14, 2019)

The congestion charge. Drove into London last night, was detoured all over the place, no idea if I went in it or not. No way of checking online, so I have had to set up an account (terrible, awful, rubbish web site), and pay Â£14. I won't get a refund if I didn't go in it, but I won't get a fine either if I did. Flipping rubbish. London can shove it. Won't go in again.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 14, 2019)

Oh, and the rubbish closure of the M3 last night. Left the Albert Hall at 10 ish, and then the M3 was closed from J12 to the M27. Diversion in place. Terrible signage. Takes you round in a circle, back to where you started. Not just me, the cars in front, and behind, same deal. Rubbish.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 14, 2019)

The Liberal Democrats wanting to make it their official policy to revoke Article 50.   So basically, they don't care that a democratic vote called for it - they believe they know best and will ignore democracy when it suits them.    I hope they get utterly wiped out in an election and they can take their pathetic policies on crime with them.

No I won't be voting for them in case you wondered.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 14, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Oh, and the rubbish closure of the M3 last night. Left the Albert Hall at 10 ish, and then the M3 was closed from J12 to the M27. Diversion in place. Terrible signage. Takes you round in a circle, back to where you started. Not just me, the cars in front, and behind, same deal. Rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Driving pretty much anywhere in this country at the weekend is a nightmare. Diversion signs just awful.


----------



## Dando (Sep 14, 2019)

Nicola sturgeon being smacked in the face by a swing ball- shame it wasnâ€™t a cannon ball


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Liberal Democrats wanting to make it their official policy to revoke Article 50.   So basically, they don't care that a democratic vote called for it - they believe they know best and will ignore democracy when it suits them.    I hope they get utterly wiped out in an election and they can take their pathetic policies on crime with them.

No I won't be voting for them in case you wondered.
		
Click to expand...

Every time you say this sort of stuff I feel I need to remind you of an incredibly pertinent fact that you never seem to have grasped...

Not legally binding. 

Maybe this time?


----------



## Wilson (Sep 14, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			The congestion charge. Drove into London last night, was detoured all over the place, no idea if I went in it or not. No way of checking online, so I have had to set up an account (terrible, awful, rubbish web site), and pay Â£14. I won't get a refund if I didn't go in it, but I won't get a fine either if I did. Flipping rubbish. London can shove it. Won't go in again.
		
Click to expand...

I had this years ago, itâ€™s a total joke, you should at least be able to check if you went it.


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Every time you say this sort of stuff I feel I need to remind you of an incredibly pertinent fact that you never seem to have grasped...

Not legally binding.

Maybe this time?
		
Click to expand...

Another pertinent fact is that we were told the result would be implemented.

Maybe youâ€™ll get it this time but then again maybe not as you clearly donâ€™t give a toss nor respect the result like the whinge bags on here


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Dando said:



			Another pertinent fact is that we were told the result would be implemented.

Maybe youâ€™ll get it this time but then again maybe not as you clearly donâ€™t give a toss nor respect the result like the whinge bags on here
		
Click to expand...

Why should the Lib Dems follow through on a claim made by a Tory PM?

Ridiculous notion.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 15, 2019)

We already have a Brexit thread ðŸ‘


----------



## Slab (Sep 15, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			The congestion charge. Drove into London last night, was detoured all over the place, no idea if I went in it or not. No way of checking online, so I have had to set up an account (terrible, awful, rubbish web site), and pay Â£14. I won't get a refund if I didn't go in it, but I won't get a fine either if I did. Flipping rubbish. London can shove it. Won't go in again.
		
Click to expand...

Never been in it but I assumed it was a bit like the yellow traffic boxes (maybe red) painted all over the road at every entrance so it's bloomin obvious when a motorist enters

edit just googled it, a red 'C' on the road that in traffic can easily be covered by the car in front & a road sign lost in a forest of other signs, is that really all there is?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2019)

David Cameron.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 15, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			The congestion charge. Drove into London last night, was detoured all over the place, no idea if I went in it or not. No way of checking online, so I have had to set up an account (terrible, awful, rubbish web site), and pay Â£14. I won't get a refund if I didn't go in it, but I won't get a fine either if I did. Flipping rubbish. London can shove it. Won't go in again.
		
Click to expand...

What time was it? The congestion charge is monday to friday 7am to 6pm


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 15, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			What time was it? The congestion charge is monday to friday 7am to 6pm
		
Click to expand...

But don't forget the ULEZ charge is 24 hr...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 15, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But don't forget the ULEZ charge is 24 hr...

Click to expand...

That should be fine, from the posts I've seen of his he drives a fairly new merc ? Which isn't going to fall foul of it 

It's old old petrols and diesels of about 8 years


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Ciganda hitting seemingly every putt short. HIT IT HARDER ARGGHDJDMDJDKDK.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 15, 2019)

My short game,although that's not really random it is diabolical


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 15, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			That should be fine, from the posts I've seen of his he drives a fairly new merc ? Which isn't going to fall foul of it

It's old old petrols and diesels of about 8 years
		
Click to expand...

Euro 6 for diesl, Euro 4 for petrol.
My previous VW van which would have been 4 yrs old now was not Euro 6...which is why it was sold prematurely.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 15, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Euro 6 for diesl, Euro 4 for petrol.
My previous VW van which would have been 4 yrs old now was not Euro 6...which is why it was sold prematurely.

Click to expand...

Ah, well let's hope his car complies with the ulez 

A lot of my colleagues are changing their leases as when it goes to the 406 they are buggered


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 15, 2019)

Once again, I'm in a town centre today closed off for a half marathon. Should have reopened the streets at 12.30. Now just opened at 4 pm.
Judging by the accents, people have come from all over the country. The carbon footprint of an event like this needs to take into account the traffic jams. 
For health, the benefits of running are way overstated.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 15, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We already have a Brexit thread ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Aye, and that's 1 too many


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2019)

Leaving putts for a win short...when you need a win!

I know there's more pressure than we can imagine but for heaven's sake hit the bloody thing


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2019)

Gareth Thomas.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Gareth Thomas.
		
Click to expand...

What has happened with him now ? More issues with Welsh Rugby ? Expect will see a lot of him with the WC starting next week


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What has happened with him now ? More issues with Welsh Rugby ? Expect will see a lot of him with the WC starting next week
		
Click to expand...

 Came out as HIV positive but partly because his hand was forced with others threatening to leak it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Gareth Thomas.
		
Click to expand...

Not just me then. 
Get the feeling that he craves attention.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Came out as HIV positive but partly because his hand was forced with others threatening to leak it.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't he say the same about coming out? I think that story has had its day, so he's keen for the next. He craves being in the limelight. Who cares if he's gay or bi or plus or whatever and has HIV or aids or asthma or whatever...


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Didn't he say the same about coming out? I think that story has had its day, so he's keen for the next. He craves being in the limelight. Who cares if he's gay or bi or plus or whatever and has HIV or aids or asthma or whatever...
		
Click to expand...

We had the very same discussion this morning. Why didn't he just tell the blackmailer to crack on and reveal it. Its beginning to look like he's left rugby but can't settle into retirement. I do wonder if he's contacted the Polie over this blackmailer, if one exists?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2019)

Ah - thatâ€™s a very delicate situation 

There is still a stigma especially in sport in regards people being gay , and even more so having HIV , even with the advances with modern medicine itâ€™s still looked at as a gay death disease by many and it must be hard to shake that so if you didnâ€™t know Thomas then first to come as gay took a lot and then to come out as HIV took even more 

But itâ€™s Gareth Thomas and that time with the WRU didnâ€™t hold him in a great light 

Either way not nice for him if he is being blackmailed about it because even though people say it doesnâ€™t matter these days if people are gay or HIV etc there are many who still look down on people because of it


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			What time was it? The congestion charge is monday to friday 7am to 6pm
		
Click to expand...

Needed to be at the Albert Hall for 6.30. Left home at 5, got there at 7, 24 miles, two hours duration. I have no idea when, or if I entered the zone.
I could register for auto payment, but that costs Â£10 annually.

There really should be a way to check this. It would not be hard.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2019)

Rain.... bright sunshine this morning back garden badly in need of a cut, went to get the mower, blew all the leaves, picked up poo, went inside.... came back out and its lashing it down


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2019)

Trains. Again. Two hours five minutes to get to work.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2019)

People offering silly beer trades which would massively benefit them.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2019)

The couple who were supposed to be buying our family home deciding to get divorced instead. We were SO close to completion!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The couple who were supposed to be buying our family home deciding to get divorced instead. We were SO close to completion!
		
Click to expand...

That's quite a spectrum there. I wonder which one of them cheated on the other.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's quite a spectrum there. I wonder which one of them cheated on the other.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you assume one has cheated being the reason for their divorce?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Why do you assume one has cheated being the reason for their divorce?
		
Click to expand...

Because they were about to buy a new house together obviously! Something obviously came to light which changed their plans sharpish.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 16, 2019)

Front trunk now known as
Frunk

(not the elephant trunk)


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			People offering silly beer trades which would massively benefit them.
		
Click to expand...

Is that where you swap the doubles you have to complete your collection?

My sneck lifter for your otter head sort of thing?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's quite a spectrum there. I wonder which one of them cheated on the other.
		
Click to expand...

Sure they'll have a joint fb page in no time.....


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's quite a spectrum there. I wonder which one of them cheated on the other.
		
Click to expand...

The woman phoned our agents to say it's off because she's filing for divorce. Now, for them to file for divorce right away means there must be cause...!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Is that where you swap the doubles you have to complete your collection?

My sneck lifter for your otter head sort of thing?
		
Click to expand...

Something like that... I'm offering to trade a quite rare Belgian beer that isn't massively to my taste for three British beers. Since my last post the offers have massively improved and it looks like I'll make my ISO and then some!


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Something like that... I'm offering to trade a quite rare Belgian beer that isn't massively to my taste for three British beers. Since my last post the offers have massively improved and it looks like I'll make my ISO and then some!
		
Click to expand...

Very good, I suppose like all deals the opening bid/offer is going to be fairly low. Hoping you either donâ€™t know the value or just want rid.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Very good, I suppose like all deals the opening bid/offer is going to be fairly low. Hoping you either donâ€™t know the value or just want rid.
		
Click to expand...

The group I trade in is very tight knit, people don't generally take the pee. Sometimes a newbie comes along and chances it but they're quickly shipped out again.

I traded a 2018 Cantillion D'Aunis for a Burning Sky Blackberry Saison + 2013 Cantillon Lou Pepe Framboise if you wondered...


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The group I trade in is very tight knit, people don't generally take the pee. Sometimes a newbie comes along and chances it but they're quickly shipped out again.

I traded a 2018 Cantillion D'Aunis for a Burning Sky Blackberry Saison + 2013 Cantillon Lou Pepe Framboise if you wondered... 

Click to expand...


Yeah I was curious...you seem to have done all right.ðŸ˜‰

I canâ€™t tell Funk from sour so Iâ€™ll stick to the cheap stuff... had a delicious 4 pack of Estrella Damm last night, very tasty. ðŸ˜


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Yeah I was curious...you seem to have done all right.ðŸ˜‰

I canâ€™t tell Funk from sour so Iâ€™ll stick to the cheap stuff... had a delicious 4 pack of Estrella Damm last night, very tasty. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I could do Estella. Boke.


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Front trunk now known as
Frunk

(not the elephant trunk)
		
Click to expand...

Surely, in this country, it should be called a froot.
Front boot.


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2019)

I did a lot of work on my front lawn which finished with some over-seeding and a good, good watering.
An hour later and, out of nowhere, it's bloody raining!


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



*Not sure I could do Estella*. Boke.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure Pip will be relieved ðŸ˜…


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Im sure Pip will be relieved ðŸ˜…
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Oh god. Flash backs to English GCSE.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The couple who were supposed to be buying our family home deciding to get divorced instead. We were SO close to completion!
		
Click to expand...

My Daughter was due to exchange contracts but the couple buying her flat hadn't sent theirs through because they had an argument and decided to split up !! He is going to go ahead and buy it but caused Daughter load of hassle getting extra funds in place .


----------



## Dando (Sep 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The couple who were supposed to be buying our family home deciding to get divorced instead. We were SO close to completion!
		
Click to expand...

a pertinent fact is that it wasnâ€™t legally binding (as you like to bore on about  on another thread)


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			a pertinent fact is that it wasnâ€™t legally binding (as you like to bore on about  on another thread)
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Thatâ€™s why itâ€™s a random irritation and not seeing me take them to court. You big ninny.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2019)

Penalties. But as the captain Iâ€™ve leaving myself on set pieces. 

Hitting the post and going out for a throw isnâ€™t that bad, right?


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 16, 2019)

Jack Grealish's socks.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2019)

Having Pukki on my bench in fantasy because he was playing City and unlikely to score. 12 points down the bloody drain.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Having Pukki on my bench in fantasy because he was playing City and unlikely to score. 12 points down the bloody drain.
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise you. Did that as well as sub in Ederson and leave our keeper (gunn) on the bench!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2019)

Waking up at 4.00 am with a really bad, almost migraine like head (fortunately without the vomiting I usually get when I have one). Feeling tired, grouchy and irritable and still can't shift it


----------



## Rooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Hotel gym being shut for a refurb while its 32 degrees outside and i need to get some running mileage in...


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2019)

Off to Dominican Republic tomorrow... and it's due to be pissing down all week.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 17, 2019)

Emile Heskey seems to have borrowed Sol Campbellâ€™s Race card.


----------



## Dando (Sep 17, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Emile Heskey seems to have borrowed Sol Campbellâ€™s Race card.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure David Lammy will be wanting it soon


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 17, 2019)

The dog having yet more health problems. Poor thing. Already has epilepsy. Now going blind and liver problems. Fluid leaking from somewhere into him. Hes only 4. Could be cancer


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 17, 2019)

People who believe that it's a) a good idea and b) safe to travel up a motorway slip at 35mph and try to merge with traffic doing 70 and more. F***ng muppets nearly caused a multiple car smash. And then shrugged when I gave them a look.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The dog having yet more health problems. Poor thing. Already has epilepsy. Now going blind and liver problems. Fluid leaking from somewhere into him. Hes only 4. Could be cancer
		
Click to expand...

Hope he recovers mate thatâ€™s so sad.
Makes my dogs problems look mild.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Off to Dominican Republic tomorrow... and it's due to be pissing down all week.
		
Click to expand...

Where you staying? I'm going the 30th.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The dog having yet more health problems. Poor thing. Already has epilepsy. Now going blind and liver problems. Fluid leaking from somewhere into him. Hes only 4. Could be cancer
		
Click to expand...

Poor thing...hope it all works out ok for the lad.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 17, 2019)

Lorry overtaking two others going at 0.00000001mph faster than them. For mile after mile along the A14


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Poor thing...hope it all works out ok for the lad.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Going to be a long few months to work out. Timed badly as the loft starts in 2 weeks so he was going my parents for a couple weeks to keep his stress levels down


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Where you staying? I'm going the 30th.
		
Click to expand...

Punta Cana I believe.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm just reading about another load of economic migrants who've been rescued from the channel.
Stupid question, why do France (or the rest of Europe where they travel through) not process these migrants in their own country?
#confused.com


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I'm just reading about another load of economic migrants who've been rescued from the channel.
Stupid question, why do France (or the rest of Europe where they travel through) not process these migrants in their own country?
#confused.com
		
Click to expand...

Well they're meant to seek asylum the second they reach a country willing/able to do so. 
Of course if they don't ask for it, then i doubt many countries openly offer it.

The fact that we have our own border force stationed in France says enough about there efforts imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2019)

Car working fine enough for HID to give me a lift to the hospital and back and now she's tried to start it its as dead as a dod and she's left waiting for the AA


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2019)

When your pre-booked cab for the airport breaks down a quarter of the way there and you have to get an emergency Uber and pray you make it in time.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 18, 2019)

Our local council (who switch off our street lights every night because they're skint) have just spent @Â£1,000,000 giving us ANOTHER bin to put out for cardboard once a month to help with recycling.
And it's bright purple.
So that's 4 full sized plastic bins people have to squeeze through to get to their front door.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 18, 2019)

Greg Rutherford.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 18, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			We had the very same discussion this morning. Why didn't he just tell the blackmailer to crack on and reveal it. Its beginning to look like he's left rugby but can't settle into retirement. I do wonder if he's contacted the Polie over this blackmailer, if one exists?
		
Click to expand...

Is there a documentary about him on the TV tonight? Cunning timing.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 18, 2019)

Jo Swinson


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Jo Swinson
		
Click to expand...

She winds me up pretty much every day now.     But I'm sure one of our resident "the Brexit vote didn't count" trolls will soon be along to tell us we are wrong and what a wonderful person she is.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 18, 2019)

My car needs two new front tyres. Not a problem as they have done 32,000 miles and I was planning to get them in a couple of weeks after shopping around. Get up this morning and one of the rear tyres is very flat because it has a screw stuck in it. Rear tyres still have a few thousand miles left in them. Why me?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 18, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The dog having yet more health problems. Poor thing. Already has epilepsy. Now going blind and liver problems. Fluid leaking from somewhere into him. Hes only 4. Could be cancer
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that, our 12 year old epileptic Shitzu was on Epiphen for many years.
 She had to have blood test every 2 months to check her liver enzyme levels as one of the side effects of these type of drugs is liver damage.
Her medication was changed a few times over the years trying different types but her levels were gradually getting higher.
The vet suggested slowly wean her off the meds and see how it went.
 Now 18 months later her liver levels are back to normal and so far she has only had 2 very small seizures .

Worth mentioning to the vet  , best of luck and paws crossed xx


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 18, 2019)

Smart motorways. 
Dangerous and a waste of money.
One bright note I heard today - HS2 project is going to stop chopping down trees for the time being. Hope it gets shelved forever.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Is there a documentary about him on the TV tonight? Cunning timing.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like Cameron's autobiography, and all the revelations. He's had over 3 years to trot out all the comments etc, and he just so happens to do it as his book comes out.

A bit like Blair and the Iraq war, Cameron will be remembered for the decision to give a referendum and not all the decent stuff that was achieved when Labour were booted out, leaving the cupboards bare and a massive debt.


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 18, 2019)

Cameron - nice bloke - wanted just to be called 'Dave' - lightweight PM.
Don't blame Brexit for our future woes. Blame Cameron. He nearly lost Scotland from the UK. Now he's lost Europe.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 18, 2019)

Gina Miller.  I've never seen a more pompous up-her-own-arse I-know-better-than-anyone else person ever.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 18, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Gina Miller.  I've never seen a more pompous up-her-own-arse I-know-better-than-anyone else person ever.
		
Click to expand...

She must be bad if you are posting that on here...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Gina Miller.  I've never seen a more pompous up-her-own-arse I-know-better-than-anyone else person ever.
		
Click to expand...

Step away from the mirror although hearing you rant about the Bucs has a similar effect. That and the amber army


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 18, 2019)

House builders winning an appeal to build more houses in the town I live in. It was rejected twice but they know if they get to appeal to the Sec of State it will get approval as they are obsessed with building more homes. Why have local representation and local planning if it is always going to be over turned?

Before the shouts of NIMBY, we have fields and fields of new homes being built. No idea who for, we have no new industry, no new jobs, no influx of overseas migrants. Worse still this new lot are being built by a firm at the forefront of a govt scheme designed to help first time buyers but has in fact netted them hundreds of millions of pounds in profit as they exploit a loophole in the system. Oh yes, their houses are rubbish as well


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 18, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			House builders winning an appeal to build more houses in the town I live in. It was rejected twice but they know if they get to appeal to the Sec of State it will get approval as they are obsessed with building more homes. Why have local representation and local planning if it is always going to be over turned?

Before the shouts of NIMBY, we have fields and fields of new homes being built. No idea who for, we have no new industry, no new jobs, no influx of overseas migrants. Worse still this new lot are being built by a firm at the forefront of a govt scheme designed to help first time buyers but has in fact netted them hundreds of millions of pounds in profit as they exploit a loophole in the system. Oh yes, their houses are rubbish as well 

Click to expand...

Aaah Persimmon, as one of their directors said, the McDonald's of house building.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Aaah Persimmon, as one of their directors said, the McDonald's of house building.
		
Click to expand...

Was it me saying they build rubbish houses that gave it away? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2019)

Seen them building round here. Wooden structure on the outside and almost like a build by numbers kit. Been in number of "show homes" and the build quality or lack of apparent even in those


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 18, 2019)

Wearing out the chain casing on my mower


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 19, 2019)

Gammon up the road deciding to dump 2 bin bags of cardboard boxes outside my house. Intelligent of him to leave his address printed on a few of the items though.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 19, 2019)

Lorries in the 3rd lane of a 4 lane motorway.
Cars in the 3rd lane of a 4 lane motorway when the rest of the lanes are empty.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 19, 2019)

Golf forums where the members can't spell  Titl*ei*st.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Golf forums where the members can't spell  Titl*ei*st.

Click to expand...

Or bugger


----------



## user2010 (Sep 19, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Or bugger 

Click to expand...


Eh?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Eh?

Click to expand...

Don't over analyse


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 19, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			My car needs two new front tyres. Not a problem as they have done 32,000 miles and I was planning to get them in a couple of weeks after shopping around. Get up this morning and one of the rear tyres is very flat because it has a screw stuck in it. Rear tyres still have a few thousand miles left in them. Why me?
		
Click to expand...

Blimey 32 thousand miles what make of tyre are they?

Surprised they passed mot last time.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Blimey 32 thousand miles what make of tyre are they?

Surprised they passed mot last time.
		
Click to expand...

Hankook. The rear ones have loads of life, but the fronts have just about had it.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 19, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Hankook. The rear ones have loads of life, but the fronts have just about had it.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of them but I know next to nothing about cars, will look them up next time I need tyres ðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Blimey 32 thousand miles what make of tyre are they?

Surprised they passed mot last time.
		
Click to expand...

Mine have just passed 40k and have enough tread left to get me to the middle of next month when the lease expires...
Rarely have to change the rears unless they get damaged.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Mine have just passed 40k and have enough tread left to get me to the middle of next month when the lease expires...
Rarely have to change the rears unless they get damaged.
		
Click to expand...

That surprises me i must be getting in fearer tyresðŸ˜‚

Recently had hid car in garage and was told fronts were borderline so got new ones as car was due mot, her car is a 4 year old Suzuki-Celerio and itâ€™s not done 25k yetðŸ˜±


----------



## Dando (Sep 21, 2019)

Somehow itâ€™s my fault that my step daughter hasnâ€™t made tea tonight like she said she would


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2019)

Next door having a new bedroom built in the roof space and the building company arriving with the skip and portaloo ready for Monday and promptly plonked both on our side of the drive. Much Polish muttering when told in no uncertain terms to move it. Karma though when HID banged on the neighbours door to get them to sort it and woke their sleeping baby up and having it cry and cry


----------



## Piece (Sep 21, 2019)

Man City


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Next door having a new bedroom built in the roof space and the building company arriving with the skip and portaloo ready for Monday and promptly plonked both on our side of the drive. Much Polish muttering when told in no uncertain terms to move it. Karma though when HID banged on the neighbours door to get them to sort it and woke their sleeping baby up and having it cry and cry
		
Click to expand...

Are you on bad terms with your neighbours? We just txt each other any issues and their sorted within an hour


----------



## JamesR (Sep 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Next door having a new bedroom built in the roof space and the building company arriving with the skip and portaloo ready for Monday and promptly plonked both on our side of the drive. Much Polish muttering when told in no uncertain terms to move it. Karma though when HID banged on the neighbours door to get them to sort it and woke their sleeping baby up and having it cry and cry
		
Click to expand...

I hope karma bites you back in spades!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 21, 2019)

Until yesterday id never heard the term 'missed miscarriage'

Wish I still hadn't heard it


----------



## BrianM (Sep 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Next door having a new bedroom built in the roof space and the building company arriving with the skip and portaloo ready for Monday and promptly plonked both on our side of the drive. Much Polish muttering when told in no uncertain terms to move it. *Karma though when HID banged on the neighbours door to get them to sort it and* *woke their sleeping baby up and having it cry and cry*

Click to expand...

You need to seriously look at yourself.


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 22, 2019)

Not the best way to endear yourselves to the neighbours.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 22, 2019)

I trimmed our stupidly tall hedge yesterday. Today my arms, shoulders etc are trashed. Holding a hedge trimmer at head height and above is not ideal when you have minimal upper body muscles â˜¹


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I trimmed our stupidly tall hedge yesterday. Today my arms, shoulders etc are trashed. Holding a hedge trimmer at head height and above is not ideal when you have minimal upper body muscles â˜¹
		
Click to expand...

It doesnâ€™t help only being 3 ft 6 tall ðŸ‘


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 22, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It doesnâ€™t help only being 3 ft 6 tall ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

You're not kidding there ðŸ˜‚. A further irritation is that the width is so great, short arms ðŸ˜„, that I end up leaning into the ferns. They scratch and irritate so my arms are now red and raw as well. I hate that hedge ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2019)

The squirrel sitting on top of the squirrel baffle & helping itself to the birds' peanuts.  

Baffle now removed & pole greased.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The squirrel sitting on top of the squirrel baffle & helping itself to the birds' peanuts.  

Baffle now removed & pole greased.   

Click to expand...

I feel this is a battle you wonâ€™t win ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Next door having a new bedroom built in the roof space and the building company arriving with the skip and portaloo ready for Monday and promptly plonked both on our side of the drive. Much Polish muttering when told in no uncertain terms to move it. Karma though when HID banged on the neighbours door to get them to sort it and woke their sleeping baby up and having it cry and cry
		
Click to expand...

Can imagine you being very popular with the local kids on mischievous night.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2019)

Moles and badgers


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The squirrel sitting on top of the squirrel baffle & helping itself to the birds' peanuts.  

Baffle now removed & pole greased.   

Click to expand...

Maybe you'll find one of these in the morning!


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2019)

Incorrect use of the apostrophe.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I feel this is a battle you wonâ€™t win ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

You may be correct but it wonâ€™t be for the want of trying. ðŸ¤¨


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2019)

Slime said:



			Incorrect use of the apostrophe.
		
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			You may be correct but it wonâ€™t be for the want of trying. ðŸ¤¨
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
We need updates on this.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 22, 2019)

Those con magazines that offer something like a  collection of toys or to build something 99p for first issue then like 5 quid a mag

90 issues to complete

So that rubbish peter rabbit patch work thing I just saw on the golf will cost Â£445.10


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 22, 2019)

Paul McGinley


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 22, 2019)

The muppets Sky have masquerading as experts...


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Those con magazines that offer something like a  collection of toys or to build something 99p for first issue then like 5 quid a mag

90 issues to complete

So that rubbish peter rabbit patch work thing I just saw on the golf will cost Â£445.10
		
Click to expand...

I think the Star Wars x-Wing model worked out at close to Â£1000


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 22, 2019)

bobmac said:



View attachment 28251

Click to expand...

Hes had his snickers 
Right diva when hes hungry


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 22, 2019)

the cover of the Soup Dragons "I'm Free" in a perfume ad....butchered


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Paul McGinley
		
Click to expand...

How is he still involved with Sky Golf. Bring back Monty, even Mark Roe


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 22, 2019)

Fancied trying on a pair of dr martens slip on boots - couldnâ€™t get the blasted things on - even with a shoe horn.  Stupid boots.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How is he still involved with Sky Golf. Bring back Monty, even Mark Roe
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, he has to be the most annoying person to have to listen to. Loves himself far too much.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 22, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I don't know, he has to be the most annoying person to have to listen to. Loves himself far too much.
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused! I can't decide which of those 3 you are talking about!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 22, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			I'm confused! I can't decide which of those 3 you are talking about! 

Click to expand...

My initial comment was about McGinley
It is he I refer


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 22, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I don't know, he has to be the most annoying person to have to listen to. Loves himself far too much.
		
Click to expand...

Think Radar more than gives a good run for his money in the loving himself stakes...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 22, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Think Radar more than gives a good run for his money in the loving himself stakes...
		
Click to expand...

But at least he offers information thats useful, and having met him at the London Club a couple of years back...he was also very helpful and pleasant around the course to


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Where?
		
Click to expand...

Anywhere!
See post #7998 as a for instance or two.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 22, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			My initial comment was about McGinley
It is he I refer 

Click to expand...

Whoosh! You missed the (admittedlya tad  subtle) irony of my post!   Perhaps wrong smiley - those in this post better?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 23, 2019)

The Brit Awards announcing they may get rid of "Best Male" and "Best Female" award categories to allow for the trans-gender groups instead.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 23, 2019)

One week on and the â€œkidney stonesâ€ line seems to be complete nonsense. Sheâ€™s been in hospital most days since then in total agony and they just seem to want to fob her off. She had a CT scan which wasnâ€™t clear enough so they wanted her to come back in today for more but now theyâ€™ve told her over the phone that they donâ€™t think she merits another CT scan and antibiotics will probably fix whatever is wrong.

They havenâ€™t even landed on a definitive diagnosis! WHAT THE HELL??


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2019)

Radio 5 this morning putting to a Tory cabinet minister that Brexit had a lot to do with Thomas Cook going under.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Radio 5 this morning putting to a Tory cabinet minister that Brexit had a lot to do with Thomas Cook going under.
		
Click to expand...

My phone gave up the ghost at the weekend. Do you think...........................


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2019)

Losing my Scotty Cameron putter cover.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 23, 2019)

3 way temporary traffic lights, queued for 35 mins to get through and no queue the other side


----------



## Dando (Sep 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My phone gave up the ghost at the weekend. Do you think...........................

Click to expand...

aliens?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm up to 17.5 , back to where i started almost 40 years ago, playing of 18


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176187355859959808
Worlds gone mad.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 23, 2019)

Airlines. How can it possibly cost over 700 Euros to fly one way from Amsterdam to Norwich but I can get a return flight using the same outbound flight for 408 Euros?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2019)

Been said already I think but...Greta Thunberg.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 24, 2019)

Work, just seems to get in the way of life ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 24, 2019)

People that walk along glued to their phones not paying attention to anything else. 
Have we really reached the point where we can't put the phone away for the 5 minute walk to the next destination?

Add to that people that are clearly too nervous behind the wheel of a car to be even remotely safe drivers. Stuck behind one this morning that braked everytime a car came the opposite direction, to the point where they completely stopped on a narrower road (narrower but still plenty of room for vans and LGVs to use it without issue). A journey that takes me 15 minutes every other morning took me 25 this morning because of that fud. If you are that nervous/uncertain, DON'T DRIVE IT'S BLOODY DANGEROUS. 

And breathe.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 24, 2019)

Woken up at 4:45am and told to stop snoring! HID then went to sleep and started the usual tooth grinding and talking in her sleep. I thought stuff it, I usually just turn over when she starts, "Will you stop talking in your sleep!"

I am now bruised.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 24, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			One week on and the â€œkidney stonesâ€ line seems to be complete nonsense. Sheâ€™s been in hospital most days since then in total agony and they just seem to want to fob her off. She had a CT scan which wasnâ€™t clear enough so they wanted her to come back in today for more but now theyâ€™ve told her over the phone that they donâ€™t think she merits another CT scan and antibiotics will probably fix whatever is wrong.

They havenâ€™t even landed on a definitive diagnosis! WHAT THE HELL??
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like someone has looked at this from a cost point of view.
I'd be down there telling someone that if the first scan was unclear then it amounts to useless and thus as if one had not been done at all. So, another is required to ascertain what they were looking for in the first place. 
What you are describing is just not good enough.
Best of luck, and in any event I hope she improves soon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2019)

Clearing up after HID as she's got a migraine and not a well woman. Not helped by our wonderful neighbours portaloo arriving for their loft extension and now a crane.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Clearing up after HID as she's got a migraine and not a well woman. Not helped by our wonderful neighbours portaloo arriving for their loft extension and now a crane.
		
Click to expand...

Just go wake their baby again make yourself feel better ðŸ‘


----------



## Piece (Sep 24, 2019)

MPs. Politics. Political parties => Self interest, masked as public interest.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Clearing up after HID as she's got a migraine and not a well woman. Not helped by our wonderful neighbours portaloo arriving for their loft extension and now a crane.
		
Click to expand...

Get a grip,what are they suppose to do,not have a loft extension because it  might put you out a bit?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 24, 2019)

They've already got the stigma of living next door to Homer.    At least they probably got Â£20K off the asking price.


----------



## Andy (Sep 24, 2019)

Jasonr said:



			Train Operators who provide trains that a. have no air conditioning or b. have air conditioning but it does not work.
		
Click to expand...

Open the window


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 24, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			They've already got the stigma of living next door to Homer.    At least they probably got Â£20K off the asking price.
		
Click to expand...

Hope they have lots off BBQâ€™s ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 24, 2019)

Celebs playing in the Alfred Dunhill. I'm just jealous but they all look smug af.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 24, 2019)

Dion Dublin


----------



## Dando (Sep 24, 2019)

Managing to lose the crown that fell out at Tandridge yesterday so thats gonna cost Â£200 or so. 
then today one of the zips on my golf bag broke so more expense


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			They've already got the stigma of living next door to Homer.    At least they probably got Â£20K off the asking price.
		
Click to expand...

25K off the price if I start singing


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2019)

Getting the dreaded call from the vets that the dog has less than a year to live (he is 4)

Operation at cost of Â£2500 (over the insurance limit now) but he will still pass in a year 

Option 2 just treat him.. less than a year 

Or option 3 put him to rest 

After a few hours we have decided to try option 2 and if he gets worse let him pass peacefully 

Apparently tho he no pain.. even tho his liver is failing and his eyes are not working


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Getting the dreaded call from the vets that the dog has less than a year to live (he is 4)

Operation at cost of Â£2500 (over the insurance limit now) but he will still pass in a year 

Option 2 just treat him.. less than a year 

Or option 3 put him to rest 

After a few hours we have decided to try option 2 and if he gets worse let him pass peacefully 

Apparently tho he no pain.. even tho his liver is failing and his eyes are not working
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Three crap options. Hopefully he'll stay pain free as long as possible


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry to hear that. Three crap options. Hopefully he'll stay pain free as long as possible
		
Click to expand...

Tops off a crap week. With the wife suffering a miscarriage over the weekend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Tops off a crap week. With the wife suffering a miscarriage over the weekend
		
Click to expand...

OMG. So sorry pal


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			OMG. So sorry pal
		
Click to expand...

These things happen unfortunately. We are very lucky to have the most amazing 2 year old girl who's getting us through everything 

Without her would be a very dark time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			These things happen unfortunately. We are very lucky to have the most amazing 2 year old girl who's getting us through everything 

Without her would be a very dark time
		
Click to expand...

Even so. Best wishes to your wife and hope you and her move forward with your little girl.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Even so. Best wishes to your wife and hope you and her move forward with your little girl.
		
Click to expand...

I kid you not the loft extension starts monday with the scaffolding here tomorrow  but I have treated my neighbours better than they did you lol they know every step and kept them in the loop etc


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Tops off a crap week. With the wife suffering a miscarriage over the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Really sad for you both. I know your pain


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I kid you not the loft extension starts monday with the scaffolding here tomorrow  but I have treated my neighbours better than they did you lol they know every step and kept them in the loop etc
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, the builder was around today while I was looking after HID and he seems top drawer. Crane arrived and the wood all moved as is the portaloo and space for the skip and he was apologetic for the mess so far. He went through what's going on. The neighbours weren't around (clearly he has a key - at least to the back of the property) so made him a couple of of cuppas while he was doing his bits and pieces.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be fair, the builder was around today while I was looking after HID and he seems top drawer. Crane arrived and the wood all moved as is the portaloo and space for the skip and he was apologetic for the mess so far. He went through what's going on. The neighbours weren't around (clearly he has a key - at least to the back of the property) so made him a couple of of cuppas while he was doing his bits and pieces.
		
Click to expand...

See once you get the real workers and not the just rent a worker on site then things are fine

Hes a good friend of my colleague so I'm told he is one of the most hard working trust worthy guys so should be a fun 3 months lol


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Tops off a crap week. With the wife suffering a miscarriage over the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Been there mate, really sorry to hear.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Getting the dreaded call from the vets that the dog has less than a year to live (he is 4)

Operation at cost of Â£2500 (over the insurance limit now) but he will still pass in a year

Option 2 just treat him.. less than a year

Or option 3 put him to rest

After a few hours we have decided to try option 2 and if he gets worse let him pass peacefully

Apparently tho he no pain.. even tho his liver is failing and his eyes are not working
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that especially in such a young dog. Must be heartbreaking but I'd go with option 2 for sure. Also sorry to hear about your wife - tough times for you all.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			So sorry to hear that especially in such a young dog. Must be heartbreaking but I'd go with option 2 for sure. Also sorry to hear about your wife - tough times for you all.
		
Click to expand...

We are gonna go option 2 with option 3 saved for if he gets really bad and we think its cruel


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2019)

The misfortune that pauljames87 is getting at the moment.


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2019)

Sky Sport's anti Man United bias.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Sky Sport's anti Man United bias.
		
Click to expand...

They have been anti Arsenal for decades.

For some reason, the media always love Tottenham. No idea why.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 25, 2019)

My FiL's treatment of his dementia hit wife. It is dragging everyone down. Stubborn, miserable, selfish individual.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Sky Sport's anti Man United bias.
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			They have been anti Arsenal for decades.

For some reason, the media always love Tottenham. No idea why.
		
Click to expand...

Neither of you have anything to gripe about in that department compared with some...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2019)

Gina Miller (again!)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2019)

Parcel tracking emails; so far I have 9 for a parcel arriving today, not one of them tells me a time slot.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Parcel tracking emails; so far I have 9 for a parcel arriving today, not one of them tells me a time slot.
		
Click to expand...

Now up to 10 emails & still no time.

However the postman, God bless him, has managed to put a red card through the door to tell me that something needs to be collected from the sorting office because it's too big for the letter box.

That'll be the letter box I was sat not 6 feet from when you posted the card & didn't ring the doorbell, you lazy sod!


----------



## paddyc (Sep 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Now up to 10 emails & still no time.

However the postman, God bless him, has managed to put a red card through the door to tell me that something needs to be collected from the sorting office because it's too big for the letter box.

That'll be the letter box I was sat not 6 feet from when you posted the card & didn't ring the doorbell, you lazy sod!
		
Click to expand...

 Calm down  Rich you ll give yourself a hernia.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Now up to 10 emails & still no time.

However the postman, God bless him, has managed to put a red card through the door to tell me that something needs to be collected from the sorting office because it's too big for the letter box.

That'll be the letter box I was sat not 6 feet from when you posted the card & didn't ring the doorbell, you lazy sod!
		
Click to expand...

If it helps to calm you down, unlikely I know, the postie probably did not have the parcel with them. They would look at the size and make a judgement that if you are not in then they will have to carry it around with them for the rest of the round. If there are a number of parcels that are 'too big' then the bag gets taken over. Far easier to leave it at the depot and get you to collect. Not ideal but at least the likeliehood is they didn't have it and not bother knocking.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If it helps to calm you down, unlikely I know, the postie probably did not have the parcel with them. They would look at the size and make a judgement that if you are not in then they will have to carry it around with them for the rest of the round. If there are a number of parcels that are 'too big' then the bag gets taken over. Far easier to leave it at the depot and get you to collect. Not ideal but at least the likeliehood is they didn't have it and not bother knocking.
		
Click to expand...

if that is the case, why does the card say I can't collect it until tomorrow; if it's not with him then why can't I collect it today when I'm off?  When I complained to the Post Office it appears that the tracking number on it has been written down wrong so they can't find it.  He's had a mare.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			if that is the case, why does the card say I can't collect it until tomorrow; if it's not with him then why can't I collect it today when I'm off?  When I complained to the Post Office it appears that the tracking number on it has been written down wrong so they can't find it.  He's had a mare.
		
Click to expand...

It's the post office, they are still stuck in the dark ages . Yup, I have nothing to defend them with at that point, they have had a mare.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			The misfortune that pauljames87 is getting at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks , it is a bit rubbish

Managed to get out today on the course with no Rain and scored 36 points so cleared my head a bit


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2019)

Mrs Slime going to hospital for a routine scan and being told that she's not going home!
They'll perform an emergency operation tomorrow!!

Not so much an irritation as a bloody frightening shock, but there's no Bloody Frightening Shock of the Day thread.
I'm so pleased the NHS are on the ball, but crapping myself in the mean time.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Mrs Slime going to hospital for a routine scan and being told that she's not going home!
They'll perform an emergency operation tomorrow!!

Not so much an irritation as a bloody frightening shock, but there's no Bloody Frightening Shock of the Day thread.
I'm so pleased the NHS are on the ball, but crapping myself in the mean time.
		
Click to expand...

They take some flak, rightly so in some instances, but when it comes to needing something done right there right now thereâ€™s not many better. I wouldnâ€™t be typing this without them. 

Hope it all works out well Slime. ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Mrs Slime going to hospital for a routine scan and being told that she's not going home!
They'll perform an emergency operation tomorrow!!

Not so much an irritation as a bloody frightening shock, but there's no Bloody Frightening Shock of the Day thread.
I'm so pleased the NHS are on the ball, but crapping myself in the mean time.
		
Click to expand...

As I found out once again over the last couple of days our NHS is the best medical services in the world so your wife is in great hands and hope all is ok


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As I found out once again over the last couple of days our NHS is the best medical services in the world so your wife is in great hands and hope all is ok
		
Click to expand...

Was that to sort out the food issue Phil, or the damage Captainron did...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 25, 2019)

Companies who bombard you with spam e-mails after you quite deliberately made sure all the "do not contact me" boxes were ticked.


----------



## IainP (Sep 25, 2019)

The BBC live text feed from the HoC, showing everything one hour behind


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2019)

The vet bill has arrived for the poor dog 

Â£2070 on top of the Â£450 already paid that's the yearly 2k limit gone 

Medication he on now Â£225 per month 
Special diet Â£35 pm
Prescription costs to get the meds online to save ..Â£50

Call it Â£300 pm

Just great 

12 months tops but what kind of life has he actually got
.
Poor thing


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 25, 2019)

Such a hard decision, but your penultimate sentence is your measure.

Quality of life is paramount, if he is pain free and happy, 
But if he is just existing, then that is no life at all, it then means that you are keeping him alive for your own benefit rather than his.

Itâ€™s a case of judging when that fine line is getting crossed.

Either way, itâ€™s not going to be a fun time and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 26, 2019)

Pretty much everyone who was in the House of Commons chamber yesterday.   What an appalling collection of childish, immature, up their own backside, arrogant a-holes.   Thankfully a lot of them will never be re-elected but the chance of that place being a shining beacon for democracy and positive action is a long way away yet.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 26, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Such a hard decision, but your penultimate sentence is your measure.

Quality of life is paramount, if he is pain free and happy,
But if he is just existing, then that is no life at all, it then means that you are keeping him alive for your own benefit rather than his.

Itâ€™s a case of judging when that fine line is getting crossed.

Either way, itâ€™s not going to be a fun time and my thoughts are with you.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers gonna be tough
Got to limp through until may, realistically he may not make it until may but if he does the insurance comes back and will pay for these meds.

The one that's annoying me is one I can't get hold of myself online

The vets can for Â£85 a month but that makes it the most expensive one at Â£85 for 400ml

The other meds cost Â£500 ISH total and I've got that down to Â£130 online so massive saving

Yet this Â£85 one... Can't get anywhere

With regards to the quality of life we going to have monthly discussions, if he seems better than we carry on but if he is just Ill all time we make the difficult call


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The vet bill has arrived for the poor dog

Â£2070 on top of the Â£450 already paid that's the yearly 2k limit gone

Medication he on now Â£225 per month
Special diet Â£35 pm
Prescription costs to get the meds online to save ..Â£50

Call it Â£300 pm

Just great

12 months tops but what kind of life has he actually got
.
Poor thing
		
Click to expand...

it might be worth looking up the medication on the web as some drugs they use are the same as for Humans but are vastly cheaper than from a vet.

been though all that, But out lived almost 2 years longer than the vet game him and he had a good quality of life for much of it. 

all the best


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 26, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			it might be worth looking up the medication on the web as some drugs they use are the same as for Humans but are vastly cheaper than from a vet.

been though all that, But out lived almost 2 years longer than the vet game him and he had a good quality of life for much of it.

all the best
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we already on it, he already on epiphen which is Â£50 online instead of hundreds 

Eye drops Â£30 instead of Â£70

All these other meds I save 1/3 ISH

Except the solution , that's not blooming anywhere


----------



## Neilds (Sep 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Yeah we already on it, he already on epiphen which is Â£50 online instead of hundreds

Eye drops Â£30 instead of Â£70

All these other meds I save 1/3 ISH

Except the solution , that's not blooming anywhere
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m always a bit wary about online prices being so much cheaper than â€˜real lifeâ€™. Why are they so much cheaper, is the quality control there? If they are reputable companies then great but if you saw golf clubs so much cheaper you would probably be more cautious


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 26, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Iâ€™m always a bit wary about online prices being so much cheaper than â€˜real lifeâ€™. Why are they so much cheaper, is the quality control there? If they are reputable companies then great but if you saw golf clubs so much cheaper you would probably be more cautious
		
Click to expand...

Oh no it's fine, you are charged a lot by the vets 

Their the same pills

I use weldricks pharmacy or another one

Their both online pharmacies

They sell to vets and then vets sell at s premium


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 26, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Iâ€™m always a bit wary about online prices being so much cheaper than â€˜real lifeâ€™. Why are they so much cheaper, is the quality control there? If they are reputable companies then great but if you saw golf clubs so much cheaper you would probably be more cautious
		
Click to expand...

same drugs, just the vets or rather the large companies that have taken over many independent vets of the last few years stick very large mark ups on top of drugs that you could get for at times a 1/4 of the price.

No indepdt vets in Inverness any longer 6 vets in and around the area all been taken over but large company so you no longer have any choice....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 26, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Iâ€™m always a bit wary about online prices being so much cheaper than â€˜real lifeâ€™. Why are they so much cheaper, is the quality control there? If they are reputable companies then great but if you saw golf clubs so much cheaper you would probably be more cautious
		
Click to expand...

Our dog is on tablets for her heart. They were abour Â£38 per month and then two months ago they went up to Â£55. I asked why and the receptionist told me straight that they had been taken over and they had been told to increase pricing. She gave me the name of two online pharmacies to try. We needed a prescription from the vet but the tablets now cost Â£22 per month. 

I wouldn't buy from a cheap cheap place but there are reputable sites there.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our dog is on tablets for her heart. They were abour Â£38 per month and then two months ago they went up to Â£55. I asked why and the receptionist told me straight that they had been taken over and they had been told to increase pricing. She gave me the name of two online pharmacies to try. We needed a prescription from the vet but the tablets now cost Â£22 per month.

I wouldn't buy from a cheap cheap place but there are reputable sites there.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh it's taking the Mick like this that has caused smaller business to struggle, they claim they can't compete with online but people trust them more and sometimes will pay like say Â£10 more to support local 

But once they charge double people think no thanks


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Tbh it's taking the Mick like this that has caused smaller business to struggle, they claim they can't compete with online but people trust them more and sometimes will pay like say Â£10 more to support local

But once they charge double people think no thanks
		
Click to expand...

That was my thinking to be honest. I know the vets have higher costs but when you increase a price by 20%+ in one hit and take the price so far away from online you start pushing people away.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That was my thinking to be honest. I know the vets have higher costs but when you increase a price by 20%+ in one hit and take the price so far away from online you start pushing people away.
		
Click to expand...

My vets charge Â£10.50 for first med and Â£7 for each med after 

So on his 10 meds they will get s fair amount pm


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 26, 2019)

People who get their excuses in early.

We've just put a new system in place at work where certain work must be signed off by a second person before we submit it - when I am handed something to check by one particular colleague she'll stand there explaining for ages doubts she's had and why it might be wrong and it was the best she could do etc etc.

ARGH SHUT UP AND LET ME CHECK IT.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 26, 2019)

Lack of Comms from scaffolders

They started yest but came back today cuz of the rain we had 

So they left 20 mins ago , no idea if their done or coming back lol not a massive deal just my daughter is due s nap at 1, do we lay her down or head to nans to lay her down


----------



## Rooter (Sep 26, 2019)

My work messing up my pay making me think i was taking home more pay than i expected! Flagged it to accounts and the confirm they have messed up. No 'thank you' for flagging it to them! What would happen if i had of kept quiet? basically they were paying me more commission than i was due...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 26, 2019)

Rooter said:



			My work messing up my pay making me think i was taking home more pay than i expected! Flagged it to accounts and the confirm they have messed up. No 'thank you' for flagging it to them! What would happen if i had of kept quiet? basically they were paying me more commission than i was due...
		
Click to expand...

I kept telling my work for 2 years they were overpaying me

Â£10 a month not a lot but knew they would come for it 

They then go we been overpaying you , well duh

Because I did a shed load of overtime at Â£1 an hour more I ended up having Â£300 taken off me lol

Sods


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			Mrs Slime going to hospital for a routine scan and being told that she's not going home!
They'll perform an emergency operation tomorrow!!

Not so much an irritation as a bloody frightening shock, but there's no Bloody Frightening Shock of the Day thread.
*I'm so pleased the NHS are on the ball*, but crapping myself in the mean time.
		
Click to expand...

See https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/things-that-gladden-the-heart.92093/page-72#post-2055276


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			Sky Sport's anti Man United bias.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. Case in point, there was a penalty shoot out going on that they could've shown last night, instead they showed Utd trying to score against Rochdale.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 26, 2019)

Trying to iron a shirt. Dropped it, caught it, smacked myself in the jewels whilst catching it. That iffy hollow feeling. Ouch.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 27, 2019)

Golf care renewal requests 

Always get rid of the 30% off that you get the year before , offer you less free stuff

Sign up with a diff email address and get it as a new customer every year 

Exisiting customers always get the rubbish deal


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2019)

Back spasm this morning. Oooff.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 27, 2019)

Coming back from work yesterday to discover Mum collapsed in bed, Ambulance to Stoke Mandeville, basically she has had a massive stroke and isnâ€™t expected to survive or regain consciousness 

Sad times in MurgLand ðŸ˜”


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Coming back from work yesterday to discover Mum collapsed in bed, Ambulance to Stoke Mandeville, basically she has had a massive stroke and isnâ€™t expected to survive or regain consciousness

Sad times in MurgLand ðŸ˜”
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that , sad times - sympathies to your family


----------



## Dando (Sep 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Coming back from work yesterday to discover Mum collapsed in bed, Ambulance to Stoke Mandeville, basically she has had a massive stroke and isnâ€™t expected to survive or regain consciousness

Sad times in MurgLand ðŸ˜”
		
Click to expand...

that's awful mate


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Coming back from work yesterday to discover Mum collapsed in bed, Ambulance to Stoke Mandeville, basically she has had a massive stroke and isnâ€™t expected to survive or regain consciousness

Sad times in MurgLand ðŸ˜”
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 27, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Trying to iron a shirt. Dropped it, caught it, smacked myself in the jewels whilst catching it. That iffy hollow feeling. Ouch.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that was a great shot to hit them


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Coming back from work yesterday to discover Mum collapsed in bed, Ambulance to Stoke Mandeville, basically she has had a massive stroke and isnâ€™t expected to survive or regain consciousness

Sad times in MurgLand ðŸ˜”
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts are with you and yours mate , as you say sad times in murg land .let's hope she proves them all wrong and pulls through .


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Coming back from work yesterday to discover Mum collapsed in bed, Ambulance to Stoke Mandeville, basically she has had a massive stroke and isnâ€™t expected to survive or regain consciousness

Sad times in MurgLand ðŸ˜”
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear that.
My thoughts are with your whole family.
Stay strong.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Coming back from work yesterday to discover Mum collapsed in bed, Ambulance to Stoke Mandeville, basically she has had a massive stroke and isnâ€™t expected to survive or regain consciousness

Sad times in MurgLand ðŸ˜”
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, terrible news. Thoughts with you


----------



## Dando (Sep 27, 2019)

The press and itâ€™s sudden infatuation with Jess Phillips


----------



## GG26 (Sep 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Coming back from work yesterday to discover Mum collapsed in bed, Ambulance to Stoke Mandeville, basically she has had a massive stroke and isnâ€™t expected to survive or regain consciousness

Sad times in MurgLand ðŸ˜”
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Coming back from work yesterday to discover Mum collapsed in bed, Ambulance to Stoke Mandeville, basically she has had a massive stroke and isnâ€™t expected to survive or regain consciousness

Sad times in MurgLand ðŸ˜”
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Phil


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			sorry to hear that Ian & Phil

Hope she pulls through
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear the news as well. Watched my mum fade away as the cancer finally took her so know the pain and feeling you have right now


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2019)

I'll say a wee prayer for your mum xx .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 27, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Coming back from work yesterday to discover Mum collapsed in bed, Ambulance to Stoke Mandeville, basically she has had a massive stroke and isnâ€™t expected to survive or regain consciousness

Sad times in MurgLand ðŸ˜”
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Phil & Ian, sympathies to both of you, if there's anything I can do to help please let me know.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's the post office, they are still stuck in the dark ages . Yup, I have nothing to defend them with at that point, they have had a mare.
		
Click to expand...

As relatively trivial as this one is compared to others, Mrs BiM collected the parcel today.  It was with him, he marked it up as no answer (because you didn't ring the bell!), and it was three pairs of thin socks that could easily be persuaded to go through the letter box by turning it sideways...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 28, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Coming back from work yesterday to discover Mum collapsed in bed, Ambulance to Stoke Mandeville, basically she has had a massive stroke and isnâ€™t expected to survive or regain consciousness 

Sad times in MurgLand ðŸ˜”
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear that Phil.

Thoughts with you all and hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 29, 2019)

Greta Thunberg.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 29, 2019)

Thoughts go out to the chuckle brothers, hope your mum pulls through ðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2019)

Sadly the Chuckle Brothers have become orphans.......
Thanks for the thoughts Guys.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Sadly the Chuckle Brothers have become orphans.......
Thanks for the thoughts Guys.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that guys. 

All the best in this time.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 29, 2019)

Chins up guys, just remember the good times. Thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Chins up guys, just remember the good times. Thoughts are with you both.
		
Click to expand...

It's the only way Gordon..
Life goes on....she always got on with it, we will too.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			It's the only way Gordon..
Life goes on....she always got on with it, we will too.
		
Click to expand...

Condolences lads.


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2019)

Sorry to hear that chaps


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2019)

Yep, echo the rest above, sorry to hear the news. Best wishes to you both on this sad occasion.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 29, 2019)

Sorry to hear your sad news, gents. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 29, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Phil and Ian. 

Sad day for you all.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Sadly the Chuckle Brothers have become orphans.......
Thanks for the thoughts Guys.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate, sending thoughts your way.


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2019)

My sincerest condolences to you both.
Thinking of you after a close call with Mrs Slime this past week.
Live your lives as she would have wanted you to.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Sadly the Chuckle Brothers have become orphans.......
Thanks for the thoughts Guys.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that,thoughts with you Phil and your family.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2019)

Right. 
That's enough depression
Let's get back to being irritated...
My list could grow over the next few days


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2019)

Condolences to you both from me and Mrs. BiM, let us know if we can do anything.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2019)

Seeing a car on the M3 with a white rear number plate, followed by a modern car with black plates. Nothing to do with me, but I hope the irritating twits get pinged.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 29, 2019)

Eejits who do not park in the middle of spaces at the supermarket, meaning their little darlings smash their car door into my back wing thus leaving a dent in my otherwise pristine bodywork. GRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			Eejits who do not park in the middle of spaces at the supermarket, meaning their little darlings smash their car door into my back wing and leaf a dent in my otherwise pristine bodywork. GRRRRR!!!!!

Click to expand...

I have seen your bodywork, and wrinkly is the word I would chose.ðŸ˜‹


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 29, 2019)

Hasn't happened yet, but imagine owning a house in a constituency that elects Nigel Farage as an MP.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I have seen your bodywork, and wrinkly is the word I would chose.ðŸ˜‹
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure any of us are pristine anymore


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Im not sure any of us are pristine anymore

Click to expand...

To be fair mate Iâ€™m not sure some on here have ever been pristine


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2019)

Dando said:



			To be fair mate Iâ€™m not sure some on here have ever been pristine
		
Click to expand...

Sad but ultimately true


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Sadly the Chuckle Brothers have become orphans.......
Thanks for the thoughts Guys.
		
Click to expand...

Very sad news chaps,thoughts are with you at this time.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 29, 2019)

Well that was a difficult day, thanks to everyone for their kind messages and thoughts.

Itâ€™s the Forum at its best, just like a slightly weird extended family â¤ï¸


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2019)

Bournemouth council. Get a letter re registering to vote. Fill it in, registered in Watford, send it back. Get the same letter, fill it in, registered in ... send it back. Get a 3rd letter, you need to fill this in before tomorrow, or you get an Â£80 fine. Now it's the same flipping letter. I don't live there, I am not registered there, I never will be. I can't send it back by tomorrow, as regardless of when they sent it, I don't live there, and don't collect my post. Mainly because, I don't live there.

Are they flipping stupid?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2019)

The Britsh lady who came 2nd in the 100m, (Asher Smith?) Won silver, but the lady who won took gold. According to the BBC. No, the lady who won gold, won. Silver is a medal, fine. You get silver, take silver, earn silver, you cannot win it. Ever.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2019)

So sorry about the sad news Phil and Ian - thoughts to you both and your family.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2019)

Rain. Played a scratch match yesterday and got soaked and competition tomorrow and forecast for more of the same.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well that was a difficult day, thanks to everyone for their kind messages and thoughts.

Itâ€™s the Forum at its best, just like a slightly weird extended family â¤ï¸
		
Click to expand...

I became orphaned 7 years ago and so know how hard it is at the moment and condolences for your loss. I am sure the forum family will support you!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 30, 2019)

Being in three head-to-head fantasy baseball finals and narrowly losing all damn three.    I'm buggered if I'm going on each site to congratulate the winners today.  Well not until I've kicked the cat a few times first.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 30, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Being in three head-to-head fantasy baseball finals and narrowly losing all damn three.    I'm buggered if I'm going on each site to congratulate the winners today.  Well not until I've kicked the cat a few times first.  

Click to expand...

Owch. 
I once lost my fantasy NFL Super Bowl despite having clearly the best team. I think this year was when Adrian Peterson was in his pomp and racking up massive scores for fun, all my big players had really quiet final regular season games as their teams already had playoff births, lost by one point iirc ðŸ˜ª


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 30, 2019)

I was in an NFL fantasy league for 15 seasons and won four titles but 2002 still bugs me as I finished 14-1 and the only game  I lost was when the damn Bucs kicker missed a chip shot fieldgoal in Week 6.   Even though I won the title, I was still annoyed.  And I lost in the 1998 final when Mike Alstott scored a meaningless TD with four minutes left of a 35-0 blowout.      Which is why I stopped playing fantasy football after the 2006 season.


----------



## chellie (Sep 30, 2019)

Sending condolences Ian and Phil. Take care xx


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I became orphaned 7 years ago and so know how hard it is at the moment and condolences for your loss. *I am sure the forum family will support you!*

Click to expand...

We will ............................ it's what we do.
We're all here for the Murgs.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 30, 2019)

14 mile journey home from work. New record, 2 hours 25. Mildly irritating.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 30, 2019)

Having a Ryanair flight arrive 1 hour early for a flight to Ibiza. All onboard with ease a some door handle was smoking on the tarmac when th emplaned was re feeling.

Police on the plane, said culprit inManchester tonight, flight delayed 1 hour.

The youth of today!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well that was a difficult day, thanks to everyone for their kind messages and thoughts.

Itâ€™s the Forum at its best, just like a slightly weird extended family â¤ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Only slightly weird?  We're getting better then!


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Having a Ryanair flight arrive 1 hour early for a flight to Ibiza. All onboard with ease a some door handle was smoking on the tarmac *when th emplaned was re feeling.*

Police on the plane, said culprit inManchester tonight, flight delayed 1 hour.
*
The youth of today!*

Click to expand...

Yup, I think you've hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2019)

People that don't know the difference between Chobham and Cobham when applying for works.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2019)

Overground completely down the toilet due to flooding in Harlesden. Looks like I'll be at least 45 mins late for work here.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2019)

People doing the job you use to do and doing it sooooooo badly and no idea it's a service provision role


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 1, 2019)

Waking at 3am and still being awake at 8am. You then drift off to sleep only to be woken at 8:30am by a guy using a jackhammer 50yds down the road. Given up, got up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			People that don't know the difference between Chobham and Cobham when applying for works.
		
Click to expand...

#And from the same part of the world - Bagshot is not an abbreviation of Badshot Lea


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2019)

Unable to buy a simple small set of Allen Keys from my Homebase or B&Q as all out of stock...all I want is a titchy one for my kitchen taps and all they had in stock were expensive Â£15 sets.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2019)

Why do so many people have hand-luggage size suitcases on wheels on their morning commute?? Are they constantly in and out of hotels? Seems to one in four people pushing these things about, tripping people up.


----------



## Dando (Oct 1, 2019)

Idiots saying that because of the â€œBâ€ issue their Â£1 is now only worth 75p


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 1, 2019)

Weather Forecasts - why bother when they are so inaccurate! Not a drop of rain so far today despite the weather warning.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 1, 2019)

Peeing it down here, but get your point re forecasts, they are rubbish.


----------



## Dando (Oct 1, 2019)

the council not cleaning the drains and so now my road is more like a river


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			Yup, I think you've hit the nail on the head!
		
Click to expand...

Slime that is disgracefully from me. Sincere apologies. Predictive text. When the plane was refuelling it should have read.

Incidentally I could have been â€œthe youth of todayâ€, Alas I am not!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 1, 2019)

Conveyancing solicitors, 4 months into the sale, no progress but lots of red tape.
It goes back on the market if the buyer doesn't get his act together real soon.


----------



## chellie (Oct 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			the council not cleaning the drains and so now my road is more like a river
		
Click to expand...

Only clean them around here when they are reported and it's been that way for a long, long time. There are over 300,00 in this county. We are asked that if they are just covered by leaves to remove them ourselves if its' safe. Idiot builders who pour waste down them cause problems.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 1, 2019)

Banksy, I really don't get the obsession
And how come no one knows who he is?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Banksy, I really don't get the obsession
And how come no one knows who he is?
		
Click to expand...

His name is Robin Gunningham


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 1, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Banksy, I really don't get the obsession
And how come no one knows who he is?
		
Click to expand...

I think he is brilliant, the painting that self destructed after it was auctioned was hilarious. 
Seemingly the destroyed art work is now worth more than the original 
He really takes the piss out of the art world. 
His chimps parliament is also a wonderful. So true of the current incumbents.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2019)

Halfwits that ignore road markings and change lane mid bend ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 2, 2019)

Month of storms, hurricanes, floods and leaves on the line. Be prepared for even more transport delays.
Ever since the great storm of October 1987 when the unaccountable and unfit for purpose Met Office failed to spot the looming devastation (they saw it coming in France), they have overplayed weather events. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 2, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178760616556797952
At the Tory conference, it's next door to the Engerlundish  Beere and Scrumple pro mo.


----------



## IanM (Oct 2, 2019)

Grated cheese in sandwiches.  Why?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 2, 2019)

The NHS.

I'm generally a massive fan. But Canterbury childrens department, not for the first time are a joke. 

Arrive for my daughters 6 month check. Appointment cancelled 3 days ago as she'd seen a doctor the previous friday.the fact ones was a specialist in Turner syndrome and the other is for cerebral palsy seems irrelevant. 

Oh well, we'll make our way to pathology (first time she'd gone onto main department) as planned from said meeting last Friday. Wait 30 mins to be told that there's no record on file, but if we head back to child's ward the Dr whos cancelled her appointment can quickly sign a form and then come back. 

Do just that, sorry she's in a consultation (ironically it's when ours should have been). As long as we wait she can sign form afterwards. Wait 20 mins, see her in reception. She then sends nurse over to tell us that she'll see if she can process it after next appointment!!

So it's currently a day off school and close to 2 hours for us to be precisely nowhere!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 2, 2019)

Automated hospital booking. Had a telephone check up appointment whilst I was on holiday. Called to cancel and it is automated. Press to cancel but I cannot cancel unless I hold to book a new appointment. Held on to find I was 18th in the queue. Held for about 15 minutes then had to hang up as had a client to see. Called again later, 23rd in the queue. Again, could not hold long enough. Eventually gave up and thought I would take the call on holiday except they called early and it was 5.30 in the morning. Now given an appointment by post telling me I have to attend rather than deal by phone. It is a 2 minute meating to check how my CPAP machine is working. I Have had it for over 5 years and get updated results from the machine and from the company that monitors it so now have to do an hour and a half round trip to boston for a 2 minute meeting to tell them it is all fine.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2019)

Working with a guy who's surname is _Michie_.  Must drive him a little nuts (as it irritates me) when it is pronounced '_Mitchey_' or '_Mickey_'.  I do advise folks how his name is pronounced but it is as if they can't be bothered - or they decide that they know how to pronounce it and so they'll just stick with that.  Or maybe 'ch' as in 'loch' (not 'lock') is just too difficult - don't see it though...

maybe a bit like what Motson would do when told how to pronounce the name of a football team - he'd determinedly stick to how he has always pronounced it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2019)

Using 'of' when 'have' is the right word (written and spoken).  I pick my daughter up on this quite a lot as, to me, it sounds (and is) slovenly - of course I am perfect...actually I should not of said that....


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Working with a guy who's surname is _Michie_.  Must drive him a little nuts (as it irritates me) when it is pronounced '_Mitchey_' or '_Mickey_'.  I do advise folks how his name is pronounced but it is as if they can't be bothered - or they decide that they know how to pronounce it and so they'll just stick with that.  Or maybe *'ch' as in 'loch' (not 'lock') is just too difficult - don't see it though...*

Click to expand...

Eh? What's the difference? They sound the same to me out loud.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Eh? What's the difference? They sound the same to me out loud.
		
Click to expand...

LOL...you are shoorly yanking my chain


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			LOL...you are shoorly yanking my chain 

Click to expand...





??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



View attachment 28308


??
		
Click to expand...

I'm not even Scottish but know that it is too simple. Loch is more from the middle of your mouth. Open you mouth, a bit like a trout pout, and try to push air out. If you push it out at the front of your mouth it makes a sound like the wind. Then push it out from the middle of your mouth, it should sound a bit more Darth Vader. Then try saying lok, then loch. The k, obviously ch, disappears and the sound is not as defined and is stretched out. Adapt the Aguerooooooooo and you will get it.

No idea if that works for you but it is the best I can do


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2019)

When the trains finally allow me to get to my office on time, and the internet is down so I can't do anything anyway.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 3, 2019)

Idiots who block roundabouts. If there is no way to progress, don't just pull forwards onto it and block the traffic. It causes gridlock, and nobody moves, including the idiots.


----------



## Piece (Oct 3, 2019)

The heating came on this morning. That says winter a-coming...


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 3, 2019)

Having a burst blood vessel in my eye. I look like I have had most of my eye ball tattooed dark red. It is impressive, but I could do without it. It also feels a bit gritty. Not a good look.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2019)

Piece said:



			The heating came on this morning. That says winter a-coming...
		
Click to expand...

Had to dig out my winter fleece, bloody 2Â° when I left this morning according to Accuweather! Flipping heck.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Having a burst blood vessel in my eye. I look like I have had most of my eye ball tattooed dark red. It is impressive, but I could do without it. It also feels a bit gritty. *Not a good look*.
		
Click to expand...

You're about four weeks too early for it that's all!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2019)

Endless IT issues at the new office. Printer doesn't work. Can't get on the server. Now the wifi, which has worked fine for 3 days, won't connect on my laptop anymore. Give me strength. Should have stayed at home.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2019)

Dropping my Samsung s9 and breaking the screen wasnâ€™t enough, the spare iPhone we have is a piece of crap and Iâ€™ve now lost a load of numbers etc. Not happy.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 3, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Idiots who block roundabouts. If there is no way to progress, don't just pull forwards onto it and block the traffic. It causes gridlock, and nobody moves, including the idiots.
		
Click to expand...

I had this yesterday, and morons who block side roads so no cars can get out in front of them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 3, 2019)

my dogs medications.. well one of them

the rest I can source cheaply but this bugger is gonna cost Â£220 PM......

they are prepared to write me a prescription for it but I just cant find it from anywhere


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You're about four weeks too early for it that's all!
		
Click to expand...

Very true, quite a few guys today have brought up the zombie theme. It really is quite impressive.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 3, 2019)

Not a good look


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Not a good look
		
Click to expand...

That's the weirdest contact lens I've seen for a while!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2019)

Waking up with a really bad headache and feeling like I was burning up. Little sleep from 1.30 onwards so really not got a working head on so far and still not feeling totally tickety boo. Hoping for a quiet day and then either home and bed or if I can force myself up to the club to play/practice as I feel annoyed (equally irritated) that the light is really closing in now and so after work golf is coming to an end


----------



## bobmac (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm still waiting for my new graphene driver


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 4, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I'm still waiting for my new graphene driver
		
Click to expand...

M flex shaft ?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 5, 2019)

Just got of the bus getting to the golf course and realised that I forgot my FootJoys that I won in here a few months back at the bus stop. They were really comfy as long as it lasted.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 5, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			M flex shaft ? 

Click to expand...

I might just skip the M shaft and go straight to the old duffer shaft. How are you getting on with yours ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Eh? What's the difference? They sound the same to me out loud.
		
Click to expand...

Try Berwick and Lerwick then.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 5, 2019)

Openly witnessing a drug deal go down in Rochester High Street last night, no attempt made by either party to disguise what they did, was obvious for all to see and no police nearby to deal with it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 5, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I might just skip the M shaft and go straight to the old duffer shaft. How are you getting on with yours ?


Click to expand...

Not great, i bought a Matrix White Tie ozik MFS,  X5 , 45A, ,not sure if it's really the shaft for me, no distance gained and spraying it about more than the norm.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 5, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Not great, i bought a Matrix White Tie ozik MFS,  X5 , 45A, ,not sure if it's really the shaft for me, no distance gained and spraying it about more than the norm.
		
Click to expand...

Edit,  both the M2 and the shaft will be in the for sale section soon


----------



## paddyc (Oct 5, 2019)

Jonny Wilkinson a  great player of his day  and intelligent guy but does bang on with his analogies of performance  and the psychy of players.


----------



## chellie (Oct 5, 2019)

Washed and dried new bedding that is now creased to buggery


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 5, 2019)

Hermes courier, ordered something from Ebay to be collected from Argos at the Metro Centre.
Just had an update, the courier was unable to drop off today as no one was in, that's no on was in a massive shop, in a massive shopping centre, on a Saturday 
Useless.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2019)

Online shopping. 

Ordered a jacket Thursday evening and paid extra for it to be delivered today, email to say parcel will be with us between 10:27 and 1:27. Nothing yet and very much doubt it arrives this week now. Pain in the arse.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2019)

Modern car electrical systems.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 5, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Modern car electrical systems.
		
Click to expand...

Since when has your car been classed as modern?


----------



## Slime (Oct 5, 2019)

James Milner.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Since when has your car been classed as modern?
		
Click to expand...

Since it acquired the amount of electronics that all modern cars now seem to require.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2019)

Add micro switches on motorcycles to that list.


----------



## Slime (Oct 5, 2019)

........................... in fact, just add motorcycles to the list.


----------



## Slime (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh, and pedal cycles whilst we're at it!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 5, 2019)

Martyn Rooney - just stop being so sorry for yourself and retire!

Turns out we made the final despite him so hopefully someone else running the anchor leg.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 5, 2019)

Alexa not doing as she is told.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Alexa not doing as she is told.
		
Click to expand...

Or doing stuff she isn't asked the nosey person


----------



## JamesR (Oct 5, 2019)

My iwatch told me off because I was being rude yesterday


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2019)

JamesR said:



			My iwatch told me off because I was being rude yesterday
		
Click to expand...

 Id of told it to do one


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2019)

Slime said:



			........................... in fact, just add motorcycles to the list.  

Click to expand...

No, they are in the things that gladden the heart category.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Id of told it to do one
		
Click to expand...

I did, it didnâ€™t respond ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2019)

JamesR said:



			I did, it didnâ€™t respond ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

Is it aged between 13 and 19....


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 5, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Martyn Rooney - just stop being so sorry for yourself and retire!

Turns out we made the final despite him so hopefully someone else running the anchor leg.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on and Michael Johnson basically said the same.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Alexa not doing as she is told.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t smack her whatever you do .


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 6, 2019)

People who still turn up to the airport security with bottles of water, thermos flasks of tea, and full sized toiletries. They get xrayed, pulled to one side, and the whole security area gets clogged so no one can get through.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2019)

People who don't fully listen to a request before agreeing.

We have builders ATM and with the skip so parking is almost impossible. We can just get a car on just. However the neighbour commented how their corner of drive on the shared bit is cracking can we avoid driving on it (impossible but I always try and help as their good guys)

So I knock 2 doors down , old couple lovely people and I said can I ask a really cheeky favour. She was like oooo what's that so I showed her the building work and she goes oh you would like to stick a car on our drive? No problem my husband won't mind either feel free.

They have one car which they park in their garage aswell.

So anyways I saw him today and I was like oh thank you guys again really appreciate it

He goes my wife thought u meant when the builders aren't there, not at weekends. So I apologized and moved it

Now it's just awkward , when can I park there? 9-5 Monday to Fridays? No overnight? Who noes 

Very grateful ofc of the offer and stuff but now I'm back to square one and feel bit awkward asking so when can I park


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 6, 2019)

Nine pages of he's a cheat ,no he isn't it was a penalty in the football thread FFS get a life some of you .according to those who are far more qualified than you lot said it was a spot kick so live with it instead of banging a bloody gong for nine sodding pages.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			People who still turn up to the airport security with bottles of water, thermos flasks of tea, and full sized toiletries. They get xrayed, pulled to one side, and the whole security area gets clogged so no one can get through.
		
Click to expand...

People on flights who take stupidly massive cases as hand luggage, then generally it's the same people who stand up the second the wheels touch the ground blocking all the aisles.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			People on flights who take stupidly massive cases as hand luggage, then generally it's the same people who stand up the second the wheels touch the ground blocking all the aisles.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, the prat next to me had the regulation cabin sized wheelie case. Actually, he had two. He also had a back pack bigger than either of the others. Hand luggage? I have seen people move house with less stuff.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 6, 2019)

Not as bad as a fellow passenger asking you if you could move seat so he can spread himself out. Or when some guy in front without asking reclines his seat so his head is almost on your lap.
2 reasons I gave up the long haul.


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Not as bad as a fellow passenger asking you if you could move seat so he can spread himself out. Or when some guy in front without asking reclines his seat so his head is almost on your lap.
2 reasons I gave up the long haul.
		
Click to expand...

You should try motorhome or caravan holidays


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 6, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Not as bad as a fellow passenger asking you if you could move seat so he can spread himself out. Or when some guy in front without asking reclines his seat so his head is almost on your lap.
2 reasons I gave up the long haul.
		
Click to expand...

This is a 2 hour flight to Vienna. Long haul is pants.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2019)

People moaning films are too violent or too scary 

The joker movie is out and people are saying they had to leave , I'm sorry he is a murdering psychopath what did you expect? 

Then in 2008 in the dark Knight heath ledger's joker murdered random people and he won an Oscar ..

It's a film ffs

Get over it


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 6, 2019)

Dando said:



			You should try motorhome or caravan holidays
		
Click to expand...

Come to think of it, I'd rather be on a plane than stuck behind a long line of those things on the M5. 
All going south to trash the once beautiful West Country.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2019)

Just driving down M1 and M40 from Sheffield yesterday - rather irritates me when I do the 'right thing' and drop to inside lane then catch up with one or more cars sitting in middle lane and going slower then me when I'm doing 70 or less - as they are sitting one-after-the-other in that lane with inside line empty  As a rule I just don't 'under-take' - and so even although the inside lane ahead of me might me completely clear I have to hang back and  change lane to second - to the pass.  And then I come back in again...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Come to think of it, I'd rather be on a plane than stuck behind a long line of those things on the M5.
All going south to trash the once beautiful West Country.
		
Click to expand...

Really good driving practice in New Zealand - especially for motorhomes and caravans - but for all drivers - if there are vehicles behind you and they could go faster but for you - then pull in to the side as soon as possible to let them pass.  And they do.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 7, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Come to think of it, I'd rather be on a plane than stuck behind a long line of those things on the M5.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't the M5 have 3 lanes?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			People moaning films are too violent or too scary

The joker movie is out and people are saying they had to leave , I'm sorry he is a murdering psychopath what did you expect?

Then in 2008 in the dark Knight heath ledger's joker murdered random people and he won an Oscar ..

It's a film ffs

Get over it
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this so much! "Ooh it's so dark" So what? It's just a film.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Agree with this so much! "Ooh it's so dark" So what? It's just a film.
		
Click to expand...

It could equally be a great whispering campaign by the film company, whipping up publicity. They are a cunning bunch, flim people.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It could equally be a great whispering campaign by the film company, whipping up publicity. They are a cunning bunch, flim people.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, lets bung a Gary Glitter song in there to get a bit more press coverage.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 7, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Really good driving practice in New Zealand - especially for motorhomes and caravans - but for all drivers - if there are vehicles behind you and they could go faster but for you - then pull in to the side as soon as possible to let them pass.  And they do.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, NZ is a model country for safe and courteous driving. Speeding and tailgating are second only to rugby. Cruising the streets at night banging horns also comes close. When a car overturns nobody seems to care. Seen it all myself.

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/109688732/road-toll-increases-to-the-worst-it-has-been-in-10-years


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Yeah, lets bung a Gary Glitter song in there to get a bit more press coverage.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit of a leap or did you forget to add an emoji? What has happened is an old hat publicity trick. Spread word that people had to leave the cinema as they were sickened, outraged, disgusted etc. It is good old Father Ted, 'down with that sort of thing'. People then want to go and see what caused people to leave. When they realise it is nothing it is too late, you have bought your ticket.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 7, 2019)

You haven't seen todays Sun then. Pages of it. 

No, I don't buy it, I happened to see someone reading it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			You haven't seen todays Sun then. Pages of it.

No, I don't buy it, I happened to see someone reading it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right. No, sorry I didn't see it, missed the meaning in the post. 

Carry on, keep walking, nothing to see here


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Yup, NZ is a model country for safe and courteous driving. Speeding and tailgating are second only to rugby. Cruising the streets at night banging horns also comes close. When a car overturns nobody seems to care. Seen it all myself.

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/109688732/road-toll-increases-to-the-worst-it-has-been-in-10-years

Click to expand...

Didn't notice much tailgating or speeding tbh - at least not at any level that bothered me.  I thought most drivers seemed to use the 'slow' lanes as expected of them.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 7, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Yup, NZ is a model country for safe and courteous driving....Seen it all myself.
...
		
Click to expand...

So you've been there?


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2019)

The Extinction Rebellion.
I wish they'd become bloody extinct!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 8, 2019)

Slime said:



			The Extinction Rebellion.
I wish they'd become bloody extinct!
		
Click to expand...

The clip of that clown father crying over the future for his two kids.  I actually felt really sorry for the kids having such a nob as a father.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2019)

New Bluetooth headphones that worked well yesterday start skipping a lot today. Hoping it's not the case that they only work well when on 100% battery as opposed to 80.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 8, 2019)

Dog owners...

So, she throws bag of her dogs mess into a hedge... When challenged it's, apparently, better than leaving it on the ground...

Similiar, last week, whilst visiting Saltburn... Beach was overrun with dogs... When challenged, by (guessing) a local, they respond that as the ban is being lifted in a couple of days "what's the problem? "...


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 8, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Dog owners...

So, she throws bag of her dogs mess into a hedge... When challenged it's, apparently, better than leaving it on the ground...

Similiar, last week, whilst visiting Saltburn... Beach was overrun with dogs... When challenged, by (guessing) a local, they respond that as the ban is being lifted in a couple of days "what's the problem? "...
		
Click to expand...

First one can half see her argument as bags are biodegradable these days as is dogs mess so all disappears . However doesn't make it right. Put it in the bin like everyone else


----------



## Slab (Oct 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The clip of that clown father crying over the future for his two kids.  I actually felt really sorry for the kids having such a nob as a father.
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering (if his worry is that far progressed) why he's had a 2nd child recently


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 8, 2019)

Female footballers thinking they have a right to be paid as much as the men. 
Where do they expect the money to come from?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 8, 2019)

Slime said:



			The Extinction Rebellion.
I wish they'd become bloody extinct!
		
Click to expand...

Yet another actress was interviewed during the march yesterday. 'How do you square the fact that you fly a lot when making films'. 'Ah, that is for my job'. That's okay then. Stop people earning a living yesterday but it is okay for you to pollute to a far greater degreee in the name of art


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			House builders winning an appeal to build more houses in the town I live in. It was rejected twice but they know if they get to appeal to the Sec of State it will get approval as they are obsessed with building more homes. Why have local representation and local planning if it is always going to be over turned?

Before the shouts of NIMBY, we have fields and fields of new homes being built. No idea who for, we have no new industry, no new jobs, no influx of overseas migrants. Worse still this new lot are being built by a firm at the forefront of a govt scheme designed to help first time buyers but has in fact netted them hundreds of millions of pounds in profit as they exploit a loophole in the system. Oh yes, their houses are rubbish as well 

Click to expand...

Got that happening around where I am. The roads are rammed as it is. God knows where all the cars are going to go when all the new houses are build and filled.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 8, 2019)

Got up this morning to find Mog 2 had thrown up all over the kitchen sofa. Cleared that up, sneezed, and have put my lower back out. Great start to the day.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You're not kidding there ðŸ˜‚. A further irritation is that the width is so great, short arms ðŸ˜„, that I end up leaning into the ferns. They scratch and irritate so my arms are now red and raw as well. I hate that hedge ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Cut it to  a proper size then.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 8, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Cut it to  a proper size then.
		
Click to expand...

There is a proper man with proper eqt doing it today . They can't reduce the width without killing the trees but they are halving the height to 5ft so it will be more manageable going forward. No fun in spending money on stuff like that, hence why I put it off. I could have been spending it on green fees at nice courses, but there reaches a point where it goes beyond an irritation and into open conflict .


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 8, 2019)

Hilary Benn, what a fork tongued @rse.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It could equally be a great whispering campaign by the film company, whipping up publicity. They are a cunning bunch, flim people.
		
Click to expand...

Could be right

Just seen it

Very good

Wouldn't even say that violent 

I've seen much worse

Ledger's joker killed someone with a pencil ffs


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 8, 2019)

Only one? John Wick killed 3 people with a pencil. Pencils are quite dangerous, and should be banned from schools.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 8, 2019)

Don't forget though that the pen is mightier than the sword.

Then again, that's why the dwarf armed with a fountain pen didn't fare very well in the battle of the Five Armies in Middle Earth.


----------



## Slime (Oct 8, 2019)

The organ donor on a push bike who weaved his way through (slow) moving traffic, without any indicating, only to cycle straight through a red light.
I hope he suffers punctures on a daily basis.
What an arrogant cock!


----------



## Piece (Oct 8, 2019)

That Tyson Fury WWE stunt


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2019)

Get home from the gym all ready to compound the healthiness with a salad or some pasta, when the missus gives me her half-finished fish and chips to eat instead. Ah go on then.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 8, 2019)

The car starting perfectly when it is in the garage to diagnose the non-starting issue...


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Get home from the gym all ready to compound the healthiness with a salad or some pasta, when the missus gives me her half-finished fish and chips to eat instead. Ah go on then.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong thread surely ðŸ˜


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 9, 2019)

Flew into Cancun last night, right into a monsoon. Thunder, lightning and torrential rain the like I haven't seen for years.  Happy holidays!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 9, 2019)

arnieboy said:



			Flew into Cancun last night, right into a monsoon. Thunder, lightning and torrential rain the like I haven't seen for years.  Happy holidays!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like most nights in Mexico lol it's fine until about 6


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a proper man with proper eqt doing it today . They can't reduce the width without killing the trees but they are halving the height to 5ft so it will be more manageable going forward. No fun in spending money on stuff like that, hence why I put it off. I could have been spending it on green fees at nice courses, but there reaches a point where it goes beyond an irritation and into open conflict .
		
Click to expand...

Keep on top of it once they've finished. I've got on of those battery Gtec cutters. Just walk along mine once every two weeks in the growing season.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2019)

the two silly girls in front of us on the Plane last night who where still using their phones on the whole flight, even making  calls, despite being to to stop many times by staff, didn't even attempt to hide the fact or try flight mode on them.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the two silly girls in front of us on the Plane last night who where still using their phones on the whole flight, even making  calls, despite being to to stop many times by staff, didn't even attempt to hide the fact or try flight mode on them.
		
Click to expand...

Should have asked them if they fancied crashing in the plane


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 9, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Should have asked them if they fancied crashing in the plane

Click to expand...

Hasnt that entirely been proved to be untrue now? Some airlines let you use phones throughout I believe


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2019)

Smelly people, again. 

Tonight had to move off 2 machines in the gym because of 2 different stale smelling people, I nearly puked. Luckily the vending machines were free ðŸ˜‚


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 9, 2019)

Off sick with a bad back. Bailed Tuesday PM as I was really struggling. Looking better today. May be ok to go in tomorrow, probably ok by Friday. 

Twit in charge of the company changed the rules 6 months ago, from 4 periods of sickness to 3 periods. One period is anything from a day to a week. Once 3 periods are done, no sick pay.

I have been there 19 years. This is a change to my contract, but having looked at it, there is no reason why he cannot make this change.

There is nothing in it for me to go back to work tomorrow, as if it flares up again, that is another sickness period. Why would I go back?

It just is so stupid.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2019)

Getting old. Just made it through two hours of footy training, but then an hour later the pain comes - could barely walk back from the station. Left foot, right heel, left thigh, right hamstring, all agony. Turns out you can't limp on both sides at once, that's just waddling.


----------



## IainP (Oct 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Getting old. Just made it through two hours of footy training, but then an hour later the pain comes - could barely walk back from the station. Left foot, right heel, left thigh, right hamstring, all agony. Turns out you can't limp on both sides at once, that's just waddling.
		
Click to expand...

You should think about taking up golf! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ‘


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2019)

IainP said:



			You should think about taking up golf! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ‘

Click to expand...

That's mainly why I did get back into golf 4 years in preparation for football retirement.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's mainly why I did get back into golf 4 years in preparation for football retirement. 

Click to expand...

Think that day has arrived


----------



## Piece (Oct 10, 2019)

My cat. It has shimmied down a tree with a fresh baby bird after burgling the nest. I'm left now with a very young alive bird and no idea what to do with it. I put it in the long grass at the end of the road and left it to nature.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think that day has arrived
		
Click to expand...

I'm too stubborn for that, I'll only give up football if it starts to hurt to actually play. An hour/day later and I'll keep putting up with it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			My cat. It has shimmied down a tree with a fresh baby bird after burgling the nest. I'm left now with a very young alive bird and no idea what to do with it. I put it in the long grass at the end of the road and *left it to nature*. 

Click to expand...

That's exactly what just happened.

I tend to just lock my cats out if i see em with a bird/mouse. Save me a tin of whiskers.....


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 10, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well that was a difficult day, thanks to everyone for their kind messages and thoughts.

Itâ€™s the Forum at its best, just like a slightly weird extended family â¤ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Most of us will know how you are both feeling. Times like this are tough and we have to hold on and treasure memories even more.

Grief is the penalty we pay for love.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 10, 2019)

With all that goes on in the world, WAGGRO is the headline, or mentioned in every paper apart from the FT.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 10, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			With all that goes on in the world, WAGGRO is the headline, or mentioned in every paper apart from the FT.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest who is the most coherent, Trump, Johnson or Coleen Rooney?


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 10, 2019)

We completed on the sale of our house today. Almost everything about it was a ball ache. Unresponsive solicitors, chains, sorting bills/utilities/tv/storage, decluttering, having to sort a permit for the tip as using a rented van etc. Not to mention the expense. To top it off, our new build is not ready so we've today moved in with the inlaws for at least 6 weeks. I will be having a few strong drinks very shortly.


----------



## Beedee (Oct 10, 2019)

Overtaking a lorry on the M5 this morning.  When I'm beside the lorry he start indicating.  The car behind me flashes the lorry.  Lorry starts changing lane while I'm still beside it.  Underwear checked once I reach work!


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm too stubborn for that, I'll only give up football if it starts to hurt to actually play. An hour/day later and I'll keep putting up with it. 

Click to expand...

Trust me, give it up.
I played rugby and then 5-a-side until I was in my late forties.
That's when I started playing golf, and jogging.
Now I have dodgy knees, hip and occasionally a stiff neck.
If I could go back I would have eased off in my forties.
Perhaps I'm just unlucky !


----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2019)

I gave up football when I was 61 .................................. and have never walked better.
No more limping for most of the week.
(I've put on a bit of weight though).


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 10, 2019)

Guy at the pool thought it was acceptable to point at the Wolves badge on my 2 year olds shorts and tell him they're sh1t.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Guy at the pool thought it was acceptable to point at the Wolves badge on my 2 year olds shorts and tell him they're sh1t.
		
Click to expand...

Well, he does have a point..


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 10, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Well, he does have a point..
		
Click to expand...

That's not the point.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			That's not the point.
		
Click to expand...

I do get that.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 10, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Guy at the pool thought it was acceptable to point at the Wolves badge on my 2 year olds shorts and tell him they're sh1t.
		
Click to expand...

Football does bring out the best in some people doesn't it....  *shakesheadsmiley*


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 10, 2019)

I went after him as he was entering his room just to make him understand he shouldn't speak to other people's children like that...couldn't even open my mouth before the wife starting going off on one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 11, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			I went after him as he was entering his room just to make him understand he shouldn't speak to other people's children like that...couldn't even open my mouth before the wife starting going off on one.
		
Click to expand...

Some people should crawl back under their stone and not see the light of day. Hope your kid wasn't too upset by it but sometimes you can't teach idiots so I wouldn't waste my time going to their level to argue the toss


----------



## Slab (Oct 11, 2019)

Journalists that think theyâ€™re authors, just write the piece and forget trying to embellish it into a story


----------



## woofers (Oct 11, 2019)

Trying to accept that the word 'actress' is now defunct.


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2019)

woofers said:



			Trying to accept that the word 'actress' is now defunct.
		
Click to expand...

It's not defunct in my world.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 11, 2019)

Flytippers.
I live in a beautiful village and some absolute moron tipped a load of house junk/broken kids toys etc into a layby close to me.
Nearest re/cycle centre is three miles away and the village gets a skip placed four times a year.[so no excuses as he/she had to drive to the spot where they tipped]

The good news is that, whilst reporting the tipping, I discovered that the nearest town now has a tidy up 'Hit Squad' of about a dozen volunteers who react to this sort of anti social behaviour.


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2019)

A bloke at the game tonight with a half-and-half scarf.
But what was irritating was that he was holding it above his head ............................... upside down!
I'm a bit tetchy tonight.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2019)

The car; having resolutely refused to start since the Minister for Home Affairs felt the need to play with the keys & costing me Â£85 to recover to the garage, it has started on the button every time that the garage have tried to diagnose the fault.  So now I wait for it to play up again with no idea what caused it (well, not quite no idea, but nothing provable...  )


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 11, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The car; having resolutely refused to start since the Minister for Home Affairs felt the need to play with the keys & costing me Â£85 to recover to the garage, it has started on the button every time that the garage have tried to diagnose the fault.  So now I wait for it to play up again with no idea what caused it (well, not quite no idea, but nothing provable...  )
		
Click to expand...

Maybe as its getting close to Halloween her powers are growing...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe as its getting close to Halloween her powers are growing...
		
Click to expand...

Apparently her hands are sore from using the broom.  I told her to take the car next time (but her car & leave mine alone).


----------



## Piece (Oct 12, 2019)

Piece said:



			That Tyson Fury WWE stunt
		
Click to expand...

And now Tyson is â€˜fightingâ€™ in Saudi Arabia in a WWE event against Braun. Tyson, what are you doing? This is something you do when you are about to retire or have retired, not when you are in the mix to claim all the heavyweight belts.

Perhaps he can tag up with Joshua, and they can take on Wilder and Ruiz, with The Rock commentating?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 12, 2019)

The absolute joke that is the referee in the Rubgy League Grand Final.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 12, 2019)

Everything!

Other people.
Delayed flights.
Wheelie suitcases as hand luggage.
Construction work on a runway at Schiphol.
Missed connections.
6 hours at Schiphol.
The stupid woman that was giving the stewardess grief about a 40 minute delay to a flight - I might have pointed out to her that it wasn't the stewardesses fault and she should try a six hour delay.
Queuing for passport control as they only had one staff member on the desk for the two flights that had just landed.
The bell end that walked down the middle of the carpark with a car right behind him and seemed completely unaware.
The taxi driver who refused to use full beam headlights even when nothing was coming the other way.

Yesterday was not a good day.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 12, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Everything!

Other people.
Delayed flights.
Wheelie suitcases as hand luggage.
Construction work on a runway at Schiphol.
Missed connections.
6 hours at Schiphol.
The stupid woman that was giving the stewardess grief about a 40 minute delay to a flight - I might have pointed out to her that it wasn't the stewardesses fault and she should try a six hour delay.
Queuing for passport control as they only had one staff member on the desk for the two flights that had just landed.
The bell end that walked down the middle of the carpark with a car right behind him and seemed completely unaware.
The taxi driver who refused to use full beam headlights even when nothing was coming the other way.

Yesterday was not a good day.
		
Click to expand...

And breathe .


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 12, 2019)

Dermot O'Leary.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 13, 2019)

The Rugby World Cup being on TV, literally cant stand the sport


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			The Rugby World Cup being on TV, literally cant stand the sport
		
Click to expand...

Don't watch it then. Nice and simple. ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Wolf (Oct 13, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Don't watch it then. Nice and simple. ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

I'm not doesn't stop it being my random irritation ðŸ™„


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2019)

the amount of people who don't have a collar and tag on their dog.


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'm not doesn't stop it being my random irritation ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Just trying to help ðŸ¤·ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2019)

No thread being exempt from arguments and nitpicking!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2019)

Golfing injury! 

Left leg and lower back muscle strains as well as the onset of a cold. Didnt make today's round easy!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 13, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Golfing injury!

Left leg and lower back muscle strains as well as the onset of a cold. Didnt make today's round easy!
		
Click to expand...

It's called old age Chris ,but I'm sure you know all about that


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2019)

Drinking til 3am then having to get up at 9 to go and play football. At my age. Nearly died. At least we won though.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2019)

I


Norrin Radd said:



			It's called old age Chris ,but I'm sure you know all about that

Click to expand...

 Thought he was through that stage and into the "Ancient" category....

Sorry Grandad


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			It's called old age Chris ,but I'm sure you know all about that

Click to expand...

Only from what you've told me Bill ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Drinking til 3am then having to get up at 9 to go and play football. At my age. Nearly died. At least we won though.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody contractual obligations


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 14, 2019)

The continuing wholly depressing wet weather...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Drinking til 3am then having to get up at 9 to go and play football. At my age. Nearly died. At least we won though.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you didnt drive to your football.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Hope you didnt drive to your football.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily he doesn't drive. If I didn't drive, I would be pissed 24/7, and would need to be carried round by 4 bearers in my chair.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2019)

Got to work this morning and I've lost my desk, all my stuff was piled up on a different one. And I only have this desk for a day because our new set of desks hasn't arrived. 

Also took me nearly two hours getting in because Euston's station staff seem to have only one objective which is to make sure it takes everyone as long as possible to get anywhere. Twenty minutes between departing my Overground train and getting on the Victoria line train is just ludicrous.

Oh and my socks are wet because I need new trainers. I've had better Monday mornings than this.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Got to work *tomorrow* and I've lost my desk, all my stuff was piled up on a different one. And I only have this desk for a day because our new set of desks hasn't arrived. 

Also took me nearly two hours getting in because Euston's station staff seem to have only one objective which is to make sure it takes everyone as long as possible to get anywhere. Twenty minutes between departing my Overground train and getting on the Victoria line train is just ludicrous.

Oh and my socks are wet because I need new trainers. I've had better Monday mornings than this.
		
Click to expand...

How did you achieve time travel?!!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			How did you achieve time travel?!!
		
Click to expand...

Mate I should still be in bed.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Mate I should still be in bed. 

Click to expand...

Feel your pain lol boiler is being changed today so 6 builders at mine, we have retreated to my parents with the little one but I forgot half the stuff because i just didn't expect them all to rock up bang on 8 lol

6 cups of tea made and car loaded lol


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Feel your pain lol *boiler is being changed today so 6 builders at mine*, we have retreated to my parents with the little one but I forgot half the stuff because i just didn't expect them all to rock up bang on 8 lol

6 cups of tea made and car loaded lol
		
Click to expand...

Six builders to change a boiler!
Just how big is it?


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			Six builders to change a boiler!
Just how big is it?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pendodave (Oct 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Got to work this morning and I've lost my desk, all my stuff was piled up on a different one. And I only have this desk for a day because our new set of desks hasn't arrived. 

Also took me nearly two hours getting in because Euston's station staff seem to have only one objective which is to make sure it takes everyone as long as possible to get anywhere. Twenty minutes between departing my Overground train and getting on the Victoria line train is just ludicrous.

Oh and my socks are wet because I need new trainers. I've had better Monday mornings than this.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if it helps, but Warren Street is a five minute stroll from Euston (for future reference)


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Not sure if it helps, but Warren Street is a five minute stroll from Euston (for future reference)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know that, cheers though. The trains are always rammed I doubt you could even get on one at Warren Street anyway.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			Six builders to change a boiler!
Just how big is it?
		
Click to expand...

Lol size of the house!

Na seriously now 2 on boiler , 2 doing pipe work in loft
2 normal lads doing the actual loft extension

Bit of a disaster today hot pipe couldn't be located our house is weird they never seen anything like it

Found it now , but floors up lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 14, 2019)

The plumbers taking an extra day , only an annoyance because I'm working all day tomorrow and Mrs is on her own so we packed up to stay at my mum's 

Just made a mad rush before work could have done without

However once it's finished all will be forgotten


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2019)

Danny Mills .................................... what a plum!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 14, 2019)

Couldn't decide which thread to put this in so it's here as an irrigation with regard to phraseology...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183821172036820995
Shouldn't they be teaching them ABOUT hate crime..?
Had a chuckle....


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2019)

Yesterday HID decided to stand on my bare foot. This morning it was an elbow in the eye, and then one in the ribs. This evening its a thumb nail jabbed in the throat. Joking aside, where has all this clumsiness come from? On each occasion she knew where I was stood, i.e. right in front of her or by the side. Lets see what tomorrow brings but its getting genuinely scary. There'll be nowt left of me by the end of the week.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 14, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Yesterday HID decided to stand on my bare foot. This morning it was an elbow in the eye, and then one in the ribs. This evening its a thumb nail jabbed in the throat. Joking aside, where has all this clumsiness come from? On each occasion she knew where I was stood, i.e. right in front of her or by the side. Lets see what tomorrow brings but its getting genuinely scary. There'll be nowt left of me by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...

Watch out for saucepans then


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Yesterday HID decided to stand on my bare foot. This morning it was an elbow in the eye, and then one in the ribs. This evening its a thumb nail jabbed in the throat. Joking aside, where has all this clumsiness come from? On each occasion she knew where I was stood, i.e. right in front of her or by the side. Lets see what tomorrow brings but its getting genuinely scary. There'll be nowt left of me by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...

Have you forgot a birthday or something. I'd give her a bit more personal space for a while


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 14, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Yesterday HID decided to stand on my bare foot. This morning it was an elbow in the eye, and then one in the ribs. This evening its a thumb nail jabbed in the throat. Joking aside, where has all this clumsiness come from? On each occasion she knew where I was stood, i.e. right in front of her or by the side. Lets see what tomorrow brings but its getting genuinely scary. There'll be nowt left of me by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...

But Brian, given the size of your feet, half the population of Spain are in danger of standing on them ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Yesterday HID decided to stand on my bare foot. This morning it was an elbow in the eye, and then one in the ribs. This evening its a thumb nail jabbed in the throat. Joking aside, where has all this clumsiness come from? On each occasion she knew where I was stood, i.e. right in front of her or by the side. Lets see what tomorrow brings but its getting genuinely scary. There'll be nowt left of me by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...

Ever thought that it's not clumsiness ðŸ¤”


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 14, 2019)

My bedtime routine of pee - brush teeth - bed has been an ever present since childhood. Since turning 40 it now goes pee - brush teeth - pee again - bed. A whole extra pee, which if not taken means a 3am trip to the pot.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			My bedtime routine of pee - brush teeth - bed has been an ever present since childhood. Since turning 40 it now goes pee - brush teeth - pee again - bed. A whole extra pee, which if not taken means a 3am trip to the pot.
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself to the doctor and get checked out mate, you can't be too careful.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Ever thought that it's not clumsiness ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

My biggest concern is that this close to Halloween her powers are getting stronger.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Get yourself to the doctor and get checked out mate, you can't be too careful.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a dentist for teeth?


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Yesterday HID decided to stand on my bare foot. This morning it was an elbow in the eye, and then one in the ribs. This evening its a thumb nail jabbed in the throat. Joking aside, where has all this clumsiness come from? On each occasion she knew where I was stood, i.e. right in front of her or by the side. Lets see what tomorrow brings but its getting genuinely scary. There'll be nowt left of me by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...

I started reading this as Hobbit's post but ended up thinking it was a Homer post!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			I started reading this as Hobbit's post but ended up thinking it was a Homer post!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Homer is married to a Ninja...


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I thought it was a dentist for teeth?
		
Click to expand...

Better seeing a doctor asap for possible prostrate problems


----------



## chrisd (Oct 15, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Better seeing a doctor asap for possible prostrate problems
		
Click to expand...

Never never never ignore prostate symptoms


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2019)

Being woken up at 1am by the dog falling off the bed and still being wide awake 3 1/2 hours later ðŸ˜¡


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2019)

The oleaginous Jacob Rees-Mogg smarming it with Nick Ferrari on LBC this morning.

Now he may be a nice man, a very nice man, however...


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 15, 2019)

That the head of a failing business can collect a half million as a bonus...
Then, when said business fails, he advises he'll merely consider returning the bonus... Capitalism really can suck...


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 15, 2019)

Jetlag and back at work tomorrow.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 15, 2019)

Man flu


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 15, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Man flu
		
Click to expand...

So why is it affecting you?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 15, 2019)

And thatâ€™s when the fight started ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Man flu
		
Click to expand...

Shouldnâ€™t that be very old man flu?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2019)

People who hit cars & don't stop.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 15, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Man flu
		
Click to expand...

 Obviously you've not had your annual man flu jab yet  
I had mine last week, thankfully no side effects this time, phew!!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 15, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			So why is it affecting you?   

Click to expand...

I'll see you in the playground at break ðŸ˜¤


----------



## chrisd (Oct 15, 2019)

Dando said:



			Shouldnâ€™t that be very old man flu?
		
Click to expand...

I hope you're in as good shape as me when you get to 40 ðŸ˜‰


----------



## chrisd (Oct 15, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Obviously you've not had your annual man flu jab yet  
I had mine last week, thankfully no side effects this time, phew!!
		
Click to expand...


Wife had years today but I'm yet to book, but it's my first man flu since I sold my business  5 years ago and semi retired


----------



## chrisd (Oct 15, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			People who hit cars & don't stop. 

Click to expand...

yours Rich?


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 15, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Jetlag and back at work tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Owch. 
I've just had my first proper sleep since Saturday after arriving in Oz on Sunday night. Went to bed at 7.30pm as I was dropping off watching the tv, finally got up at 6am feeling loads better.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2019)

chrisd said:



			yours Rich?
		
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 16, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Owch.
I've just had my first proper sleep since Saturday after arriving in Oz on Sunday night. Went to bed at 7.30pm as I was dropping off watching the tv, finally got up at 6am feeling loads better.
		
Click to expand...

Went to sleep at 8pm last night and woke up at 6 this morning. Seem much better.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 16, 2019)

Lewis Hamilton banging on about how we are ruining the planet, he's gone vegan and sold his privet jet, if he's that concerned give up on F1 then.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 16, 2019)

Lease car supposed to be changed today....booked for a morning slot.
About to call them find out where the hell it is.....or if they've forgotten me...
Guess I won't be doing a lesson at 2 then....


----------



## Imurg (Oct 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Lease car supposed to be changed today....booked for a morning slot.
About to call them find out where the hell it is.....or if they've forgotten me...
Guess I won't be doing a lesson at 2 then....


Click to expand...

Now scheduled for approximately 2.15
The cynic in me thinks they forgot me, pulled someone from the office and said "get down there quick but say you've been held up by traffic"
But I could be doing them a grave injustice..........yeah, right....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I'll see you in the playground at break ðŸ˜¤
		
Click to expand...

Well I was out there waiting.  Guess you were too busy bunking off double Chemistry by pretending to be ill again....


----------



## Piece (Oct 16, 2019)

Personal space invaders. Those that think having a one-to-one conversation in the office means touching noses.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 16, 2019)

Piece said:



			Personal space invaders. Those that think having a one-to-one conversation in the office means touching noses.
		
Click to expand...

Kinda depends on who it is really......


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2019)

People who run our football league being useless as usual. We had a game this Sunday - then it was postponed. Replace game put in - then that was postponed as well. So no league game now. Any explanation given to us? Nah course not.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2019)

People who ring you up and ask your advice on what they need to do to get something approved, then submit the thing having ignored your advice and wonder why it gets bounced back. ðŸ™„


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 16, 2019)

Handing over my mum's car to my 'newly passed' son - with him all proud and chuffed to be driving grannies car - and one week later an impatient driver trying to squeeze past him as he very slowly and carefully edged out of a side road in a residential area - and there wasn't enough room - and she hit his front right wing.  

Not great damage to our car - but more to other driver's - and our insurer saying they most probably won't contest a claim from other driver's insurance as my son most probably wasn't fully on the road he was joining and so he had duty to stop and let the other car past.  Even although the other car was nowhere in sight when he came out and it had loads of time to slow and stop if necessary to let him complete his manoeuvre out of the side road.

He is very upset.  And so am I given the Â£500 excess on is insurance.


----------



## Dando (Oct 16, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Handing over my mum's car to my 'newly passed' son - with him all proud and chuffed to be driving grannies car - and one week later an impatient driver trying to squeeze past him as he very slowly and carefully edged out of a side road in a residential area - and there wasn't enough room - and she hit his front right wing.  

Not great damage to our car - but more to other driver's - and our insurer saying they most probably won't contest a claim from other driver's insurance as my son most probably wasn't fully on the road he was joining and so he had duty to stop and let the other car past.  Even although the other car was nowhere in sight when he came out and it had loads of time to slow and stop if necessary to let him complete his manoeuvre out of the side road.

He is very upset.  And so am I given the Â£500 excess on is insurance.
		
Click to expand...

The other driver was â€œimpatientâ€ yet it was your grandson edging out of a side road. 
Why the need edge out if the other car wasnâ€™t in sight?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Well I was out there waiting.  Guess you were too busy bunking off double Chemistry by pretending to be ill again....
		
Click to expand...

 Not at all ......... I was with Wendy behind the bike shed


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 16, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Yesterday HID decided to stand on my bare foot. This morning it was an elbow in the eye, and then one in the ribs. This evening its a thumb nail jabbed in the throat. Joking aside, where has all this clumsiness come from? On each occasion she knew where I was stood, i.e. right in front of her or by the side. Lets see what tomorrow brings but its getting genuinely scary. There'll be nowt left of me by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Not at all ......... I was with Wendy behind the bike shed
		
Click to expand...

Was there a queue


----------



## Dando (Oct 16, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Was there a queue
		
Click to expand...

No, not for Chris ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Was there a queue
		
Click to expand...

Yes ........ but I was 1st


----------



## Imurg (Oct 16, 2019)

I've decided that there a million or more things I'd prefer to do, including nailing myself to a table, than iron shirts....
It's a vastly overrated pastime


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 16, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yup.
		
Click to expand...

You managed to start it then. There are positives to this.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Not at all ......... I was with Wendy behind the bike shed
		
Click to expand...

So she's now got the flu and you've got the clap?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			So she's now got the flu and you've got the clap?
		
Click to expand...

I already had it, where do you think she got it ðŸ¤”


----------



## Imurg (Oct 16, 2019)

Landline phone just went...some automated female telling us there is to be an unplanned power cut. Says she's from the electrical supplier - please press 1 for more info
We go...yeah right...

Power just went out


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I've decided that there a million or more things I'd prefer to do, including nailing myself to a table, than iron shirts....
It's a vastly overrated pastime
		
Click to expand...

Luckily we're reaching the time of year where you can just stick a jumper over the top.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Landline phone just went...some automated female telling us there is to be an unplanned power cut. Says she's from the electrical supplier - please press 1 for more info
We go...yeah right...

Power just went out[/QUOTE
yoda you are not young LukeðŸ˜©
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 17, 2019)

Got Mums funeral this afternoon, itâ€™s 3.47 am canâ€™t sleep, watching reruns of NCIS on late night TV

Going to be a long day ðŸ˜•


----------



## chellie (Oct 17, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Got Mums funeral this afternoon, itâ€™s 3.47 am canâ€™t sleep, watching reruns of NCIS on late night TV

Going to be a long day ðŸ˜•
		
Click to expand...

Thinking of you all x


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Got Mums funeral this afternoon, itâ€™s 3.47 am canâ€™t sleep, watching reruns of NCIS on late night TV

Going to be a long day ðŸ˜•
		
Click to expand...

Will always be a terrible day and one you just have to find a way of getting through. Stay tough


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2019)

My Overground train, which is normally nice and empty with plenty of seats available, was absolutely rammed full and I couldn't get on. Had to wait for the next one which was also pretty full so I couldn't get a seat on that either. Turns out the rail services Watford to Euston have all been cancelled so that explains it.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 17, 2019)

The boy wonder crying when I dropped him off at nursery, 3 weeks off has ruined his routine.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 17, 2019)

Three network being completely down and not a mention of it on their website.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 17, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Three network being completely down and not a mention of it on their website.
		
Click to expand...

They need the 4g to be working so they can get on the website and tell everyone that the 4g isn't working...


----------



## Dando (Oct 17, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Got Mums funeral this afternoon, itâ€™s 3.47 am canâ€™t sleep, watching reruns of NCIS on late night TV

Going to be a long day ðŸ˜•
		
Click to expand...

Hope all goes as well as can be expected on a tough day


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 17, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Three network being completely down and not a mention of it on their website.
		
Click to expand...

This was mentioned on the BBC breakfast news. The website is down, the Three network is down. It is either an upgrade nightmare or they have been hacked. I'm with 3 as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This was mentioned on the BBC breakfast news. The website is down, the Three network is down. It is either an upgrade nightmare or they have been hacked. I'm with 3 as well 

Click to expand...

Me too. Pain in the rear


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 17, 2019)

Back on now


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 17, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Got Mums funeral this afternoon, itâ€™s 3.47 am canâ€™t sleep, watching reruns of NCIS on late night TV

Going to be a long day ðŸ˜•
		
Click to expand...

A difficult day ahead, try and think of all the good times, keep your chins up guys xx


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2019)

My 3 wood that was meant to be delivered today has been delayed by DPD with no explanation, and they can't even guarantee that it will be delivered tomorrow. I wonder what's happened to it?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			My 3 wood that was meant to be delivered today has been delayed by DPD with no explanation, and they can't even guarantee that it will be delivered tomorrow. I wonder what's happened to it?
		
Click to expand...

delivery driver is probably giving it a try out for you if they are like the standard  around here are anything to go by


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			delivery driver is probably giving it a try out for you if they are like the standard  around here are anything to go by

Click to expand...

I'm honestly wondering something like that. They wouldn't give me a reason on the live chat, just said 'issues'. What issues? Has it been stolen? Driver has taken it for a spin round his local muni.


----------



## Piece (Oct 17, 2019)

B&Q. Through my work discount, I got myself today 6% off and printed off the eCard. At lunch, I drove 10 miles in the p!$$ing rain and got what I needed. Went to the till only to find their till "computer" won't accept it because the "system" needs 24-48hrs to "process" it. Nothing they can do, so I leave the goods and trott back home. 1hr and bit wasted. .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Got Mums funeral this afternoon, itâ€™s 3.47 am canâ€™t sleep, watching reruns of NCIS on late night TV

Going to be a long day ðŸ˜•
		
Click to expand...

Our thoughts are with you both. â˜¹ï¸


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 17, 2019)

My pet insurance claiming my dogs liver issues are linked to his epliciy meaning it's wiped out my year limit to Â£600 down and no further claims until may 

However the vet is telling me their not linked 

Hello on going battle


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			My pet insurance claiming my dogs liver issues are linked to his epliciy meaning it's wiped out my year limit to Â£600 down and no further claims until may

However the vet is telling me their not linked

Hello on going battle
		
Click to expand...

High liver enzymes are one of the side effects of Epiphen tablets in dogs, they're supposed to have regular blood liver test done to check the levels, and reduce dosage if it gets too high.
We weaned our dog of it completely on the vets advice. 
I hope things work out alright


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 17, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			High liver enzymes are one of the side effects of Epiphen tablets in dogs, they're supposed to have regular blood liver test done to check the levels, and reduce dosage if it gets too high.
We weaned our dog of it completely on the vets advice.
I hope things work out alright 

Click to expand...

We have taken him off them to stop Futher damage but vet says there is no connection between the 2

Ofc insurance knows best


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			We have taken him off them to stop Futher damage but vet says there is no connection between the 2

Ofc insurance knows best
		
Click to expand...

They'll use any excuse to save them paying out. 
We had a claim rejected when our last dog was just months old. Sadly he needed castrated because one of his testicles hadn't descended. they claimed it was hereditary.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 17, 2019)

Wolves are playing Bratislava next week "behind closed doors" due to their racism......there'll be 17,000 fans in there. 

Well done UEFA.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2019)

Car sales websites, be they manufacturers, dealers or sales sites, that offer estate cars for sale without showing a photograph of the boot.

If you're buying an estate, that's probably a fairly important part of the car, so how about just one close up of an alloy instead of 4, and one of the boot?  Please.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 17, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Car sales websites, be they manufacturers, dealers or sales sites, that offer estate cars for sale without showing a photograph of the boot.

If you're buying an estate, that's probably a fairly important part of the car, so how about just one close up of an alloy instead of 4, and one of the boot?  Please.
		
Click to expand...

You already have one of the best estates ever made. Just spend the money, and fix it. You really will not get a better car.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			You already have one of the best estates ever made. Just spend the money, and fix it. You really will not get a better car.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at a Spec B version on eBay.  Must... resist... must... resist...


----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Looking at a Spec B version on eBay.  Must... resist... must... resist...
		
Click to expand...

What have you currently got?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2019)

Slime said:



			What have you currently got?
		
Click to expand...

Subaru Legacy 2.0 RE estate, so another 2 pots and another litre... God knows what the annual tax would be ðŸ˜³


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 18, 2019)

Occupational health

Age medical, I'm 32 not 30 so shouldn't be called in.

I emailed them a week ago to enquire because I have yearly medicals for my bipolar and had a promotion medical 2 years ago at 30. So in theory why do I need to go? I was told no it's completely different so come in.

Hour and half travel to get there

Called in. Wee, height and weight checked along with eyes and ears.

Onto the next bit..sorry don't know why they called you in so you can go home .. 10 mins there for no reason ..

Off I pop now 

At least they measured me at 6 ft as noone believes me lol


----------



## bobmac (Oct 18, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Subaru Legacy 2.0 RE estate, so another 2 pots and another litre... God knows what the annual tax would be ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

This one?
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi... New&onesearchad=New&aggregatedTrim=RE&page=1 

32.1 mpg combined and Â£325 road tax


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 18, 2019)

Struggling to stay awake yesterday evening, and in bed and asleep well before 10pm. Awake not long after 2am till gone 6:30am. Manage to grab another couple of hours sleep then up and out shopping.

Totally wrecked now, and definitely not good company - must dash across to the Brexit/football/Trump thread for a damn good argument.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 18, 2019)

After yesterday ( which went according to plan) it got to about 9pm and I was falling asleep so crashed out.
Best sleep I've had in a long time....for 3 hours.
Wide awake at midnight, couldn't get off again.
Went to golf, course closed
Just been out doing some bits and pieces, starting work in an hour.
If I make 6pm without falling over it'll be a miracle.....


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			After yesterday ( which went according to plan) it got to about 9pm and I was falling asleep so crashed out.
Best sleep I've had in a long time....for 3 hours.
Wide awake at midnight, couldn't get off again.
Went to golf, course closed
Just been out doing some bits and pieces, starting work in an hour.
If I make 6pm without falling over it'll be a miracle.....
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain. I'm about to set up the parasol on the terrace and crash out with a bottle of wine.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Struggling to stay awake yesterday evening, and in bed and asleep well before 10pm. Awake not long after 2am till gone 6:30am. Manage to grab another couple of hours sleep then up and out shopping.

Totally wrecked now, and definitely not good company - must dash across to the Brexit/football/Trump thread for a damn good argument.

Click to expand...

Is the wife still beating you up


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2019)

bobmac said:



			This one?
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi... New&onesearchad=New&aggregatedTrim=RE&page=1 

32.1 mpg combined and Â£325 road tax
		
Click to expand...

No, someone has stolen the boot space Bob ðŸ˜‰ Iâ€™m a confirmed estate man.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 18, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Is the wife still beating you up 

Click to expand...

Thankfully she seems to have corrected her awake clumsiness. However, having a full on House of Commons debate at 4am is a little disturbing. God knows what the neighbours thought was going on at 6am, as she re-enacted the restaurant scene from Harry met Sally - wish I'd had the supporting role!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			You already have one of the best estates ever made. Just spend the money, and fix it. You really will not get a better car.
		
Click to expand...

That's the issue Murph; they can't find the fault so I don't know what to fix...


----------



## Dando (Oct 18, 2019)

Just seen a channel 4 interview with Doreen Lawrence who once again played the race card - apparently the firefighters at grenfell were racist and if it had of been white people in the flats, things wouldâ€™ve worked out differently


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 19, 2019)

Fuel filter warning light  came on, went into limp mode , now it wont start.
Suspect it's dirty diesel, i put Â£30 worth in on Wednesday night at a local BP station


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 19, 2019)

Drove back home today after a wet week away, rubbish traffic, M3 closed etc. 110 miles, queues, bumper to bumper, etc. 

Get home, fire up the Z4 to check she is ok for tomorrow, spin her around the block, and have to use the horn twice. 2 miles, and in that 2 miles, two lazy flip wits cut lanes on roundabouts, leaving me to hammer the breaks, or crash. 

The clue is in round about. Go drive round them. Apparently.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2019)

Amazon packaging. Ordered some new planting sacks for garlic and so much superfluous packaging including bubble wrap


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 20, 2019)

people


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2019)

The BBC Football website.
They've released United's line up, with De Gea in goal.
The very next sentence reads;
*Manchester United goalkeeper David de Gea has a groin problem and is not expected to play.*
Erm, okay.


----------



## richart (Oct 20, 2019)

Slime said:



			The BBC Football website.
They've released United's line up, with De Gea in goal.
The very next sentence reads;
*Manchester United goalkeeper David de Gea has a groin problem and is not expected to play.*
Erm, okay. 

Click to expand...

Perhaps they forgot the word well at the end of the sentence ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2019)

Nothing. Everything in Homer's world, for today at least is totally tickety boo and ginger peachy. Trying to hold onto this feeling of inner calm and happiness as long as possible before another working week lurches into sight. No doubt people will then find ways to irritate and annoy me as usual


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2019)

The cat.
Suffice to say our relationship is "strained"....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The cat.
Suffice to say our relationship is "strained"....

Click to expand...

I'll trade you for our two. Both of them will be out in the garden and come indoors to go for a crap right beside the freshly cleaned litter tray. No actual attempt to use the litter tray itself, just squat and do it on the floor right next to it.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 20, 2019)

A hangover that needs another night's sleep.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 20, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			A hangover that needs another night's sleep.
		
Click to expand...

Should've had 1 more Bri youd be right as rain now ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 20, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Should've had 1 more Bri youd be right as rain now ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I think opening another bottle of wine at 3am was a bad idea.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 20, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I think opening another bottle of wine at 3am was a bad idea.
		
Click to expand...

Bravo SeÃ±or, opening a bottle at 3am is just getting the party started ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 20, 2019)

The inconsiderate idiots that set next to me and the misses at the pictures, bloke to my left munching away on popcorn bloke to the right of misses the same, very annoying and I felt like walking out half way through.


----------



## Dando (Oct 20, 2019)

Gone up to bed and Mrs d is watching a programme about clowns... aka towie.
My god itâ€™s a load of rubbish


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 20, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			The inconsiderate idiots that set next to me and the misses at the pictures, bloke to my left munching away on popcorn bloke to the right of misses the same, very annoying and I felt like walking out half way through.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Quite a large number of people eat popcorn at the cinema. Or they wouldn't sell so much of it. Surely the popcorn didn't last the whole two hours?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			The inconsiderate idiots that set next to me and the misses at the pictures, bloke to my left munching away on popcorn bloke to the right of misses the same, very annoying and I felt like walking out half way through.
		
Click to expand...

What was the film?


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Really? Quite a large number of people eat popcorn at the cinema. Or they wouldn't sell so much of it. Surely the popcorn didn't last the whole two hours? 

Click to expand...

It was a quite film and a big bag of popcorn, small screening around 60 seats and quite close together, I kid you not it seemed to go on for half an hour it was not just the constant rustling but when you hear them munching away it gets annoying

I should add it's never normally a problem for me also he just dropped his empty packet under the seat, what's so hard to leave it in the bin on the way out.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 20, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			What was the film?
		
Click to expand...

Joker


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2019)

If anyone sits next to you on a train/bus etc, when you don't want them to, just look straight ahead and say "did you bring the money?"
They may soon move to another seat.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2019)

Meghan Markle.... what planet is she on "existing not living".... boo hoo tell that the the 1000 of new mums struggle to feed and cloth their babies and have to use food banks.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Meghan Markle.... what planet is she on "existing not living".... boo hoo tell that the the 1000 of new mums struggle to feed and cloth their babies and have to use food banks.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I have some sympathy with your comment re Ms. Markle, I struggle with the second bit. Or am I being unreasonable to think that if you exercise your right to have a child, you accept the responsibilities that come with it?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Whilst I have some sympathy with your comment re Ms. Markle, I struggle with the second bit. Or am I being unreasonable to think that if you exercise your right to have a child, you accept the responsibilities that come with it?
		
Click to expand...

prob missed the bit out where these new mothers on the poverty line would swap places with her in an instamce.... the life of Priverlage and never having to struggle to bring up a child bit, not the marrying some inbred German Ginge


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			prob missed the bit out where these new mothers on the poverty line would swap places with her in an instamce.... the life of Priverlage and never having to struggle to bring up a child bit, not the marrying some inbred German Ginge
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same â€œginger german inbredâ€ who put his life on the line to serve the country in active duty 

Not all new mothers struggles are down to finances or can be overcome with money 

And Iâ€™m sure itâ€™s not a walk in the park to be hounded by gutter press all day long


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 21, 2019)

Despite having 18 watchers, not a single one of them bid on my old driver before the listing expired. Bloody time wasters.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			prob missed the bit out where these new mothers on the poverty line would swap places with her in an instamce.... the life of Priverlage and never having to struggle to bring up a child bit, not the marrying some inbred German Ginge
		
Click to expand...

What price is mental or physical health?
Got to be honest mate, youâ€™ve posted a couple ignorant badly thought out posts here.


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 21, 2019)

Bent down to pick up a paper and pulled my back... damn!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			What price is mental or physical health?
Got to be honest mate, youâ€™ve posted a couple ignorant badly thought out posts here.

Click to expand...

My irritation and i think the only one is at fault is her, can't be a suprise to get attention from the media for her, she was desperate to be fame,you can't have it all ways and to come across how hard done by she is, she needs to look at how lucky she is


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			My irritation and i think the only one is at fault is her, can't be a suprise to get attention from the media for her, she was desperate to be fame,you can't have it all ways and to come across how hard done by she is, she needs to look at how lucky she is
		
Click to expand...

She was an actress prior to meeting Harry.
The level of press intrusion to our Royal Family is a completely different standard to anything else she had previously experienced, our media are not looking to support her, they are looking for fault.
They should, just like any person, be allowed to have it both ways, a personal life and a private life.
Money and privilege probably comes with its own issues both good and bad, but at the same time it doesnâ€™t give us any right to think we know the person and their motives.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 21, 2019)

First day back at work after a fantastic restful holiday in Poland and beeped by an impatient "lady" BMW driver at a mini round a bout where I was stopped at waiting for it to clear so that I could negotiate it without blocking it. 

I HATE this country.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			She was an actress prior to meeting Harry.
The level of press intrusion to our Royal Family is a completely different standard to anything else she had previously experienced, our media are not looking to support her, they are looking for fault.
They should, just like any person, be allowed to have it both ways, a personal life and a private life.
Money and privilege probably comes with its own issues both good and bad, but at the same time it doesnâ€™t give us any right to think we know the person and their motives.
		
Click to expand...

the interview that was shown on the news last night was her looking for sympathy... somthing i and many others by the look of SM don't share


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the interview that was shown on the news last night was her looking for sympathy... somthing i and many others by the look of SM don't share
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s how you saw it, is that due to pre-conceptions, basically however she would of spoken/sat/answered it would of made no difference to what they think of her.
Iâ€™m not sure what the public expect from these people in interviews.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s how you saw it, is that due to pre-conceptions, basically however she would of spoken/sat/answered it would of made no difference to what they think of her.
Iâ€™m not sure what the public expect from these people in interviews.
		
Click to expand...

I think she is getting an unfair hammering in the press. She seems like a very decent person who is trying to help people in her new role. The press have taken against her and Harry for whatever reason and here we are.

If you were advising them would you have told them to do the interview last night? Any interview for that matter? IMO they would be better giving no interviews, do their jobs, smile, keep quiet. Rise above the press, even when they want to shout out. People like the royals best when we don't know their thoughts or opinions. The moment they start making statements it gets the back up of the press and then eventually the public. That may be unfair but that seems to be the system so why try to fight it? A heads down approach is likely to lead to a calmer existence.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s how you saw it, is that due to pre-conceptions, basically however she would of spoken/sat/answered it would of made no difference to what they think of her.
Iâ€™m not sure what the public expect from these people in interviews.
		
Click to expand...

I'v no pre concieved idea's on her at all, but  I'm no fan of the Royals full stop, so maybe you are right about that  but this was a program about the good work they had done on this trip but this was made all about her. I'm sure its a pain in the arse having your dirty linen airied in public, but wasn't it her family that produced the stories... but i don't see her or any of them thanking the britsh public for funding the life of Luxury and privilege they enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think she is getting an unfair hammering in the press. She seems like a very decent person who is trying to help people in her new role. The press have taken against her and Harry for whatever reason and here we are.

If you were advising them would you have told them to do the interview last night? Any interview for that matter? IMO they would be better giving no interviews, do their jobs, smile, keep quiet. Rise above the press, even when they want to shout out. People like the royals best when we don't know their thoughts or opinions. The moment they start making statements it gets the back up of the press and then eventually the public. That may be unfair but that seems to be the system so why try to fight it? A heads down approach is likely to lead to a calmer existence.
		
Click to expand...

They canâ€™t win, youâ€™ve answered it yourself, speak - looking for sympathy, stay quiet - not genuine or out of touch with the people.
For me, we have to accept they are simply people like you and me and none of us are perfect.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			They canâ€™t win, youâ€™ve answered it yourself, speak - looking for sympathy, stay quiet - not genuine or out of touch with the people.
For me, we have to accept they are simply people like you and me and none of us are perfect.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure we need them to be 'in touch' with people. They are Royals, they live a ridiculously priviledged life. We know they are not like us. People like the Queen, Princess Anne for some reason that escapes me. Largely because they say nothing, turn up at events, make small talk, smile, wave and leave. Do that for a while, keep their heads down. 

Harry in particular looks like he is struggling right now and a bit of calm would do him some good. Why highlight a rift with his brother for example? That was an odd move.


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			First day back at work after a fantastic restful holiday in Poland and beeped by an impatient "lady" BMW driver at a mini round a bout where I was stopped at waiting for it to clear so that I could negotiate it without blocking it.

*I HATE this country*.
		
Click to expand...

Then emigrate, if it's that bad here.
We're here for a good time, not for a long time.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 21, 2019)

Adrian Durham. 

A blatant wind up merchant, who says stupid things to get stupid people to phone the premium rate number.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 21, 2019)

Weather forecasts! Spent the morning micro-tining, dressing and overseeding the bowling green this morning on the 80% promise of rain this afternoon. The sun is still out. If there's none by midday tomorrow I'll spend a couple of hours hand watering.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think she is getting an unfair hammering in the press. She seems like a very decent person who is trying to help people in her new role. The press have taken against her and Harry for whatever reason and here we are.

If you were advising them would you have told them to do the interview last night? Any interview for that matter? IMO they would be better giving no interviews, do their jobs, smile, keep quiet. Rise above the press, even when they want to shout out. People like the royals best when we don't know their thoughts or opinions. The moment they start making statements it gets the back up of the press and then eventually the public. That may be unfair but that seems to be the system so why try to fight it? A heads down approach is likely to lead to a calmer existence.
		
Click to expand...

See this touches on my random irritation. Infact it's not of the day , or of the day 

The press are disgusting in this country . Don't know why anyone believes anything they say they twist everything and hound people 

Must be true though I read it in the paper


----------



## IainP (Oct 21, 2019)

Password minimum length of 12.

A high profile financial institution, personal medical records? Nope, England Golf!
ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## BrianM (Oct 21, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Weather forecasts! Spent the morning micro-tining, dressing and overseeding the bowling green this morning on the 80% promise of rain this afternoon. The sun is still out. If there's none by midday tomorrow I'll spend a couple of hours hand watering.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m in Mallorca and the heavens have just opened ðŸ˜‚


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 21, 2019)

Trying to break up an old double divan. Jeez this thing is well constructed. Springs and kapock everywhere. Still got the matress to get rid of.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 21, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Iâ€™m in Mallorca and the heavens have just opened ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the radar out of Morocco Brian, you might get 24 hours of it. Are you getting the flash bangs too? Its forecasting another mini flood.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 22, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Looking at the radar out of Morocco Brian, you might get 24 hours of it. Are you getting the flash bangs too? Its forecasting another mini flood.
		
Click to expand...

Dry now, but overcast, away to Palma for the day to do the culture part ðŸ˜€


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 22, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Dry now, but overcast, away to Palma for the day to do the culture part ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Hammering down here in Mojacar, and has been since the wee small hours.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Dry now, but overcast, away to Palma for the day to do the culture part ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

What sort of Temps over there at the moment Brian?

we just got back from Saville and it was never below 36 and we had a few days of 40 deg.... Sneck 10


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 22, 2019)

Waiting for the completion of the sale of my flat to go through while I'm on the other side of the world. Sods law said it was going to be finalised while I was away lol.
I keep checking my bank balance on the phone every 5 minutes ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤ž


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 22, 2019)

Slime said:



			Then emigrate, if it's that bad here.
We're here for a good time, not for a long time.
		
Click to expand...

I've tried time and time again to try and pursuade the wife, but she likes it here. 
I've even shown her a beautiful four bed monster house in Poland, that costs less than ours, with a back garden I could hit a full PW from one end to the other, and countless others in Portugal (algarve) and still no.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 22, 2019)

Being told three weeks ago that our firms contract with our one and only customer (they were informed on the 4th September we've seen a copy of that letter) will not be renewed (ending 31 Oct) and still we have heard nowt about redundancies (which we know will happen).


----------



## BrianM (Oct 22, 2019)

M


patricks148 said:



			What sort of Temps over there at the moment Brian?

we just got back from Saville and it was never below 36 and we had a few days of 40 deg.... Sneck 10

Click to expand...

mid 20â€™s everyday, hot enough for us with the baby ðŸ˜€


----------



## chellie (Oct 22, 2019)

Grunting men doing weights in the gym. Was the worst it's ever been today. One sounded like he was going to puke up on each lift


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Waiting for for the wife's operation/test results.
Update, Surgeon say he got all the tumour out at the 2nd attempt. Now for the reconstruction of her eyelid .
Update , reconstruction surgery scheduled for 8 pm tonight, she say the stitches are irritable , but not as much as me 
Update , reconstruction surgery phase 1 complete thankfully no problems so far, fingers crossed she's home tomorrow, the dishes and dust are piling up. 
She has to go back in 3 weeks for corrective surgery.


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 23, 2019)

Jetlag.


----------



## Piece (Oct 23, 2019)

Massive car bill I wasn't expecting


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 23, 2019)

The filthy disgusting unhygenic lazy slobs that I have to work with.

They don't like leaving milk in the canteen fridge, as they think it gets stolen. It does, by each other. So they use the fridge in the lab where the glue is stored.
When the milk goes out of date, they throw it in an old cardboard box, as they can't be bothered to find a bin.
When it is manky enough, it escapes from the bottle, and spills all over the carpet, where upon the lab stinks like vomit.
Not one of them will think of clearing it up. But then it is easy, as they don't have to go in there.

So yet again, muggins is doing the cleaning, or it will stink in here for weeks, as the cleaner is not allowed in here for HandS reasons.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 23, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			The filthy disgusting unhygenic lazy slobs that I have to work with.

They don't like leaving milk in the canteen fridge, as they think it gets stolen. It does, by each other. So they use the fridge in the lab where the glue is stored.
When the milk goes out of date, they throw it in an old cardboard box, as they can't be bothered to find a bin.
When it is manky enough, it escapes from the bottle, and spills all over the carpet, where upon the lab stinks like vomit.
Not one of them will think of clearing it up. But then it is easy, as they don't have to go in there.

So yet again, muggins is doing the cleaning, or it will stink in here for weeks, as the cleaner is not allowed in here for HandS reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Big notice on the lab fridge NO Milk to be put in this fridge ,if caught doing so you will be severely reprimanded ,then get a manager to sign it


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 23, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Big notice on the lab fridge NO Milk to be put in this fridge ,if caught doing so you will be severely reprimanded ,then get a manager to sign it
		
Click to expand...

Management here are weak. They won't give a stuff. Never do. Everyone knows it, so that is that. Very hard to get pulled up for anything here.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 23, 2019)

Some idiot yesterday was trying to justify why his job was easier if he was allowed to block the fire exit. He just didn't get it.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 23, 2019)

opening the recycling bin to put a bit of cardboard in and half the contents being sucked out by the strong wind and blown 100 yards down the garden


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 23, 2019)

Another idiot I work with has this theory on the lottery:

Never pick 1 to 9, as they are single digit numbers. There are only 9 single digit numbers, while there are 41 double digit numbers. This makes it more likely that a double digit number will come out of the hat. You are therefore reducing your chances of winning if you pick a single digit number.

The same genious thinks if you buy 1 ticket it is 1 in 14m, but if you buy 2 tickets, that is 2 in 14m, which is 1 in 7m, so you have halved your odds.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 23, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Another idiot I work with has this theory on the lottery:

Never pick 1 to 9, as they are single digit numbers. There are only 9 single digit numbers, while there are 41 double digit numbers. This makes it more likely that a double digit number will come out of the hat. You are therefore reducing your chances of winning if you pick a single digit number.

The same genious thinks if you buy 1 ticket it is 1 in 14m, but if you buy 2 tickets, that is 2 in 14m, which is 1 in 7m, so you have halved your odds.
		
Click to expand...

Cool. 

I'm off to by 24 tickets!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Cool.

I'm off to by 24 tickets!
		
Click to expand...

forget that get 100


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 23, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			forget that get 100

Click to expand...

That's a waste of  76 tickets according to the logic above lol


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			That's a waste of  76 tickets according to the logic above lol
		
Click to expand...

Just send me Â£100 and I will give you the numbers.
Send me Â£1m and I will  tell you which week they will win in. ðŸ™€


----------



## Dando (Oct 23, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Another idiot I work with has this theory on the lottery:

Never pick 1 to 9, as they are single digit numbers. There are only 9 single digit numbers, while there are 41 double digit numbers. This makes it more likely that a double digit number will come out of the hat. You are therefore reducing your chances of winning if you pick a single digit number.

The same genious thinks if you buy 1 ticket it is 1 in 14m, but if you buy 2 tickets, that is 2 in 14m, which is 1 in 7m, so you have halved your odds.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t know you work with Diane abacus


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2019)

Dando said:



			Didnâ€™t know you work with Diane abacus
		
Click to expand...

Now you mention her, she had some good news today!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2019)

The heat, going to be 32 degrees later


----------



## BrianM (Oct 24, 2019)

Travelling home from holiday today â˜¹ï¸


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Travelling home from holiday today â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

just in time for the cold snap


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 24, 2019)

Delivery vans breaking downs

These things happen of course but I had 4 different deliveries today , toilets , radiators, tiles and bathroom suites 

It has to be the bathroom suites that break down

The only bit the plumbers want here lol (shower tray needs fitting before plasters start in loft 

Should be here by 5 but plumbers have long gone


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 24, 2019)

Borrowed the company van. Turning right across the empty bus lane, and a lane of stationary traffic. Some one lets me out, so I pull forward, look left, nothing coming in either lane, pull out, and flat out emergency stop. Flipping idiot on a scooter, going southbound, in the middle of the north bound lane. He stops, gives me the finger etc. Why is the idiot not in the bus lane where I can see him, and why is he completely on the wrong side of the road? Note, the bus lane is open to all traffic at this time.


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Borrowed the company van. Turning right across the empty bus lane, and a lane of stationary traffic. Some one lets me out, so I pull forward, look left, nothing coming in either lane, pull out, and flat out emergency stop. Flipping idiot on a scooter, going southbound, in the middle of the north bound lane. He stops, gives me the finger etc. Why is the idiot not in the bus lane where I can see him, and why is he completely on the wrong side of the road? Note, the bus lane is open to all traffic at this time.
		
Click to expand...


Because scooters are mostly ridden by cretins who have never taken any sort of test and therefore feel they don't have to obey the rules of the road.
Don't get me started on Deliveroo drivers!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 24, 2019)

Getting a solicitors letter for an unpaid PCN. Now many might think fair do's, fess up and pay.

But I work there, my car is correctly parked, showing the correct permit. My site manager has tried to cancel this 4 times so far, and apparently it can be cancelled at any stage in the process. The ignorant moron in charge of the company we use just hasn't done it.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Getting a solicitors letter for an unpaid PCN. Now many might think fair do's, fess up and pay.

But I work there, my car is correctly parked, showing the correct permit. My site manager has tried to cancel this 4 times so far, and apparently it can be cancelled at any stage in the process. The ignorant moron in charge of the company we use just hasn't done it.
		
Click to expand...

I think you need a week off Chris........ it's not been a good one has it....


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2019)

The "What iconic televised golfing moments do you remember down through the years?" thread subsiding into a childish bickerfest almost from the start!
Give it a break, fellas.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 24, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I think you need a week off Chris........ it's not been a good one has it....

Click to expand...

How do zi get a week off from being me?


----------



## richart (Oct 24, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I think you need a week off Chris........ it's not been a good one has it....

Click to expand...

Is it ever ?


----------



## Wolf (Oct 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Getting a solicitors letter for an unpaid PCN. Now many might think fair do's, fess up and pay.

But I work there, my car is correctly parked, showing the correct permit. My site manager has tried to cancel this 4 times so far, and apparently it can be cancelled at any stage in the process. The ignorant moron in charge of the company we use just hasn't done it.
		
Click to expand...

Had this exact same issue recently with a PCN from my old firm even though my registered car was in the bay they allocated me as part of my employment package. Took 4 months for them to remove the charge


----------



## Wolf (Oct 24, 2019)

The Beermunch adverts on TV, I don't know why but they really irritate me


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 24, 2019)

Slime said:



			The "What iconic televised golfing moments do you remember down through the years?" thread subsiding into a childish bickerfest almost from the start!
Give it a break, fellas.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s been lighthearted, unlike your childish antics on the football thread.
Hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s been lighthearted, unlike your childish antics on the football thread.
Hypocrisy at its finest.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ you REALLY went there?? ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 24, 2019)

The weather ,bloody rain all day and at half five the sun peeps out behind the clouds and very soon buggers off again  with more rain


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s been lighthearted, unlike your childish antics on the football thread.
Hypocrisy at its finest.
		
Click to expand...

Wow .......................... wasn't expecting that innacuracy!
What have I done to upset you?
Genuine question as I'm confused.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 24, 2019)

Slime said:



			Wow .......................... wasn't expecting that innacuracy!
What have I done to upset you?
Genuine question as I'm confused.
		
Click to expand...

Try reading your posts after the game sunday and the replies you were given, (you wonâ€™t see them all after mods deleted a couple) which in turn led to people being banned off here for a short period.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Try reading your posts after the game sunday and the replies you were given, (you wonâ€™t see them all after mods deleted a couple) which in turn led to people being banned off here for a short period.
		
Click to expand...

One person received an infraction ( which resulted in a 7 day ban) for dropping a F-Bomb , as far as I am aware it was not in direct reply to slimeâ€™s posts.

 Now can we get back to random irritations please


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 24, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			One person received an infraction ( which resulted in a 7 day ban) for dropping a F-Bomb , as far as I am aware it was not in direct reply to slimeâ€™s posts.

*Now can we get back to random irritations please*

Click to expand...

Sweary scousers on the football thread. Irritating as...ðŸ˜œ


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Try reading your posts after the game sunday and the replies you were given, (you wonâ€™t see them all after mods deleted a couple) which in turn led to people being banned off here for a short period.
		
Click to expand...

So who appointed you arbiter of what's OK and whats not? You go full on passive aggressive to one poster on one thread, then get called on it for childish behaivour on another and get your back up 

If you're going to be an bellend on here at least own it properly like some do. 

Seriously pathetic. Proper drip.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 24, 2019)

Ok thatâ€™s enough now 

Handbags away lads


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 24, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			So who appointed you arbiter of what's OK and whats not? You go full on passive aggressive to one poster on one thread, then get called on it for childish behaivour on another and get your back up

If you're going to be an bellend on here at least own it properly like some do.

Seriously pathetic. Proper drip.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve got no issue anyone calling me out, itâ€™s the double standards of others that stick in my throat.
My opinion, just like you have yours.


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™ve got no issue anyone calling me out, itâ€™s the double standards of others that stick in my throat.
My opinion, just like you have yours.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 24, 2019)

TheDiablo said:









Click to expand...

Mate, Iâ€™m not the first one youâ€™ve clashed with and I wonâ€™t be the last.
Thanks for getting involved.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 25, 2019)

My thanks to the guy that, 2 weeks ago, shared a buggy with me for 4 hours during which time he coughed, spluttered and spat his way around 18 holes. The last couple of days has seen the onset of a sore throat and ear ache. Most of last night HID and I spent it sat up awake coughing, and coughing, and coughing.

I suppose I should take the positive from it. Its not often these days the wife and I spend the night awake...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 25, 2019)

Mobile networks making a big pronouncement about sharing masts and tech so the coverage is equal for customers around the country. As someone who lives in a rural area and regularly loses a signal that is great news, I can't even get a signal in my own home despite living in a decent sized market town. All great except it is going to take a minimum of 5 years to happen


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 25, 2019)

The enormous install for Call of Duty. Could literally take all day.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 25, 2019)

HS2 delivery company... Seem to think it's perfectly OK to ride roughshod over just about everybody near their works...


----------



## Slime (Oct 25, 2019)

The phrase "crashing out".
I prefer the phrase "leaving the EU".


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			My thanks to the guy that, 2 weeks ago, shared a buggy with me for 4 hours during which time he coughed, spluttered and spat his way around 18 holes. The last couple of days has seen the onset of a sore throat and ear ache. Most of last night HID and I spent it sat up awake coughing, and coughing, and coughing.

I suppose I should take the positive from it. Its not often these days the wife and I spend the night awake...
		
Click to expand...

The same guy must've been near me , woke up at 3am yesterday morning, my throat was so swollen i could hardly breath or swallow, slightly better after taking ibuprofen and constant gargling with salt water.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 26, 2019)

Having to show 'Ignored content' to make any sense of a thread


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 26, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			...The last couple of days has seen the onset of a sore throat and ear ache. Most of last night HID and I spent it sat up awake...
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it amazing how a quote 'out of context' can have a completely different meaning to the one intended!

Yet 'News Media' and politicians/spin doctors do it, and get away with it, every day!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 26, 2019)

People comparing Rugby to Football, bore off, 2 completely different Sports and both with issues.
Weird it only happens when England Rugby team wins.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 26, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			People comparing Rugby to Football, bore off, 2 completely different Sports and both with issues.
Weird it only happens when England Rugby team wins.

Click to expand...

I'll add the people who show zero interest in a sport until a Brit is suddenly doing well

The Hamilton affect to F1

The 2003 affect to rugby 

Cricket this summer 

People who really don't care about the sport who suddenly biggest fans and wiki all their info


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 26, 2019)

Just feeling ill.    I think I saw every hour on the clock face during the night.   That was the end of today's competition and probably tomorrow's roll-up as well.
So basically lads, no tongues when we kiss.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I'll add the people who show zero interest in a sport until a Brit is suddenly doing well

The Hamilton affect to F1

The 2003 affect to rugby

Cricket this summer

People who really don't care about the sport who suddenly biggest fans and wiki all their info
		
Click to expand...

Comments from "friends" on FB..."Well played England. Makes me so proud to be British" and another "Our neighbours are Kiwis so off to sing Rule Britannia in the garden"...

Give me strength!


----------



## IanM (Oct 26, 2019)

Monsoon here...course closed, not that you'd go out even if it was open!

I am now sufficiently bored to be painting the inside of front porch!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2019)

Had a four game accumulator on - two of them postponed. Bit pointless now.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2019)

Why do people lie over pointless stuff? The guy who just bought my old driver off me mentioned that he was off 4, and told me the club he plays at. Had a look on Howdidido out of idle curiosity and on there it says he's off 9. Why lie?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Why do people lie over pointless stuff? The guy who just bought my old driver off me mentioned that he was off 4, and told me the club he plays at. Had a look on Howdidido out of idle curiosity and on there it says he's off 9. Why lie? 

Click to expand...

maybe he's dyslexic


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2019)

Finding out what my now ex son in law is actually like


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2019)

Decided to miss the golf today. Had a touch of the dodgy stomach's yesterday and felt wiped out. Looking at the wind and rain in a way I'm quite relieved but could have done without feeling crap


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Decided to miss the golf today. Lie in, watched the rugby in bed with several cups of tea from HID. Then took HID out shopping as it was her birthday on Thursday and a bite of lunch, leisurely coffee and back the footie results. Lazy and enjoyable afternoon
		
Click to expand...

I am not getting the irritation bit?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 26, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Comments from "friends" on FB..."Well played England. Makes me so proud to be British" and another "Our neighbours are Kiwis so off to sing Rule Britannia in the garden"...

Give me strength!
		
Click to expand...

I have zero interest in rugby , I don't enjoy watching and i hated playing it at school 

I was made to watch today with the father in law so I will politely watch and not moan, I can fake interest but I can't stand when people are then super fans after it .. for about a week


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I am not getting the irritation bit?
		
Click to expand...

Sitting on the loo for several hours with dodgy stomach


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sitting on the loo for several hours with dodgy stomach
		
Click to expand...

Ok, that counts.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sitting on the loo for several hours with dodgy stomach
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thanks for sharing ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Not sure whatâ€™s a worse vision, homer on the throne or you in your dressing gown and wellies ðŸ˜³ðŸ¤¢


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			Not sure whatâ€™s a worse vision, homer on the throne or you in your dressing gown and wellies ðŸ˜³ðŸ¤¢
		
Click to expand...

I feel sick.......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			Not sure whatâ€™s a worse vision, homer on the throne or you in your dressing gown and wellies ðŸ˜³ðŸ¤¢
		
Click to expand...

Your memory is too good ðŸ¤ª


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2019)

Dando said:



			Not sure whatâ€™s a worse vision, homer on the throne or you in your dressing gown and wellies ðŸ˜³ðŸ¤¢
		
Click to expand...

You win. Infinitely worse


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Your memory is too good ðŸ¤ª
		
Click to expand...

That image is burnt into my mind


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sitting on the loo for several hours with dodgy stomach
		
Click to expand...

That's a lot of , mate


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 26, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			That's a lot of , mate 

Click to expand...

He was full of it but...


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 26, 2019)

Chrome decided at 10pm last night to stop working on my Mac, all other browsers were fine. Just chrome 

10pm tonight I finally fixed it. Much anger and swearing in between at every single trail and error failing until I finally cracked it

Blooming thing 

Only failed after I had to update flash player ! Ffs


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 27, 2019)

Kids at the end of every golf tournament squealing for players to give them a ball or glove or pretty much anything...(except an autograph!).


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 28, 2019)

My desk being directly in front of the heater/aircon unit which is currently melting my face off as somebody has set it to blast heat out.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 28, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			opening the recycling bin to put a bit of cardboard in and half the contents being sucked out by the strong wind and blown 100 yards down the garden

Click to expand...

Recycling 'Nairn style'!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2019)

Some one is sueing the company I work for for 10k. She slipped on her kitchen floor, and hit her head on one of our plug in nightlights. One that she plugged in. 
There is no mention in her lawyers claim form of the condition of the kitchen floor, or why she slipped. I guess this may not be relevant, as it is our product she landed on. 
It is not something I would normally consider when selecting a night light. It is plastic, rounded corners, plugs into a socket. How the heck do you make it any safer?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 28, 2019)

Packaging
I just opened a new box of DAZ* and there is 6 inches of empty nothingness above the top of the powder.
What a waste

*Other brands are available but not yet tested


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Packaging
I just opened a new box of DAZ* and there is 6 inches of empty nothingness above the top of the powder.
What a waste

*Other brands are available but not yet tested
		
Click to expand...

*Contents may settle during transport*


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Packaging
I just opened a new box of DAZ* and there is 6 inches of empty nothingness above the top of the powder.
What a waste

*Other brands are available but not yet tested
		
Click to expand...

It is as Imurg said, contents settle. We buy a powder at work and they arrive with us at a level around 25% of the drum they come in. I asked the question about the size of the drum and they said to fill, allow to settle and then pour into another container would be too slow and cumbersome. For washing powder it will be filled on a production line, even more speed involved. Once you understand it it makes sense.


----------



## Slab (Oct 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is as Imurg said, *contents settle*. We buy a powder at work and they arrive with us at a level around 25% of the drum they come in. I asked the question about the size of the drum and they said to fill, allow to settle and then pour into another container would be too slow and cumbersome. For washing powder it will be filled on a production line, even more speed involved. Once you understand it it makes sense.
		
Click to expand...


Is it the same principle for crisps


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2019)

Slab said:



			Is it the same principle for crisps 

Click to expand...

*Contents may get broken to smithereens during transit*


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 28, 2019)

Motorway signage still advising you may need to check your documentation if  travelling to the EU after Nov 1st... 

Pointless or what?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2019)

At the gate airport security; Vienna airport does not do security checks as you enter the airport, you get all the way to your gate and then you have the phones out shoes off routine. Why not do it earlier so that we can stay in the lounge area rather than sit in a departure lounge with next to bog all facilities?


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 28, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Motorway signage still advising you may need to check your documentation if  travelling to the EU after Nov 1st...

Pointless or what?
		
Click to expand...

Those "information" signs irritate me every day as they could be so useful but are usually less than informative. Last week I actually saw one that was hepful as it said A14 closed J#toJ# (whatever) but then added with the towns those exits were for. Who remembers Junction Numbers off by heart?!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 28, 2019)

Two random irritations

Minor one, none dishwasher safe cups , throw all the cups in the dishwasher for the builders for next day. Couple are ruined .. just annoying 

Second is windows!! Previous previous owner put in lovely brown windows. Look great only issue is when the loft happened we needed to match .. (wife says) so means triple the cost. No issue really until last Monday they arrived damaged and a week later we still don't have replacement .. builder is cross with his guys he always uses but if we had white.. plenty in stock


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 28, 2019)

So health bosses have serious concerns over homeopathy (BBC News)
Maybe this video tells all.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2019)

Add airlines that allow oversize bags past check in and then try to shame other passengers into putting their luggage into the hold. Just enforce your own regulations. Yes, thatâ€™s you BA. ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2019)

Off to the dentist tomorrow to have my crown fitted. Mrs d comments that if Iâ€™d told her last week she could have moved some work to drop me off.
Sheâ€™s gone pretty quiet now I resent the text from 2 weeks ago telling my appointment was booked for tomorrow


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2019)

Diwali. Fireworks down my road for hours yesterday, and again tonight. I am not a killjoy, and quite like the odd firework, but they scare the beejaysus out of my two cats. Neither of them like it, and 4 hours of it each night is way too much. Mog1 is now hiding in a primark bag in the lounge, and mog2 is somewhere under a bed.


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Diwali. Fireworks down my road for hours yesterday, and again tonight. I am not a killjoy, and quite like the odd firework, but they scare the beejaysus out of my two cats. Neither of them like it, and 4 hours of it each night is way too much. Mog1 is now hiding in a primark bag in the lounge, and mog2 is somewhere under a bed.
		
Click to expand...

My dog isnâ€™t a great fan of them either so weâ€™re having snuggles on the sofa


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Diwali. Fireworks down my road for hours yesterday, and again tonight. I am not a killjoy, and quite like the odd firework, but they scare the beejaysus out of my two cats. Neither of them like it, and 4 hours of it each night is way too much. Mog1 is now hiding in a primark bag in the lounge, and mog2 is somewhere under a bed.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes, the 'Like' button just doesn't seem loud enough.


----------



## IainP (Oct 28, 2019)

The guy at the next table conducting a phone call loudly while I'm eating.
Maybe age is catching up with me ðŸ¤¨


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 28, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I have zero interest in rugby , I don't enjoy watching and i hated playing it at school

I was made to watch today with the father in law so I will politely watch and not moan, I can fake interest but I can't stand when people are then super fans after it .. for about a week
		
Click to expand...

I watched the whole game voluntarily. The first full game of rugby that I have ever watched. Only because the golf competition was cancelled on the Saturday morning due to the monsoon conditions. I won't be watching the final this week as I will be out on the course.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Diwali. Fireworks down my road for hours yesterday, and again tonight. I am not a killjoy, and quite like the odd firework, but they scare the beejaysus out of my two cats. Neither of them like it, and 4 hours of it each night is way too much. Mog1 is now hiding in a primark bag in the lounge, and mog2 is somewhere under a bed.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely 100% Poor Ted has been barking himself hoarse every night since Saturday, poor lad, I have had him wrapped up in a blanket to try to comfort him but heâ€™s very distressed.
+ my new car is covered every morning by bits of fireworks, ash and orange chemicals!ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2019)

Mog1 in the primark bag, now on the bed.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Mog1 in the primark bag, now on the bed.
		
Click to expand...

Oh poor Mog1 - looks very cute though!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh poor Mog1 - looks very cute though!
		
Click to expand...

He is a ginger tabby Maine Coon and was first in the queue when the looks were handed out. Long coat, bushy tail, got the lot.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2019)

Mog2 is now sat on top of the primark bag. Mog1 remains inside. This will all kick off shortly.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2019)

Mogs 1 and 2. Not in bags.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2019)

The vet prescribed Valium and a electric plug in DAP,  dog appeasement pheromone  scent thingy for our last dog as he was a nervous wreck,  but our latest dog is more laid back.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 29, 2019)

Not looking forward to the weekend. My new kitten, Arby, has never experienced fireworks so no idea how this will go. He has had his op and can go outside now but holding that back until I see how he reacts to the noise


----------



## Slab (Oct 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Two random irritations

Minor one, none dishwasher safe cups , throw all the cups in the dishwasher for the builders for next day. Couple are ruined .. just annoying

Second is windows!! Previous previous owner put in lovely brown windows. Look great only issue is when the loft happened we needed to match .. (wife says) so means triple the cost. No issue really until last Monday they arrived damaged and a week later we still don't have replacement .. builder is cross with his guys he always uses but if we had white.. plenty in stock
		
Click to expand...

Give us a clue, is your 2nd irritation with:

the builder 
the window type 
the window cost 
your wife
the previous owner
that they were damaged 
the delivery time
Windows in general


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Second is windows!! Previous previous owner put in lovely brown windows. Look great only issue is when the loft happened we needed to match .. (wife says) so means triple the cost. No issue really until last Monday they arrived damaged and a week later we still don't have replacement .. builder is cross with his guys he always uses but if we had white.. plenty in stock
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing the builder will be using a small UPVC window manufacturer, if that's the case the coloured profile will be a special order and will take a while for new stock to come in.
Welcome to the world of dodgy window manufacturers mate


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2019)

Slab said:



			Give us a clue, is your 2nd irritation with:

the builder
the window type
the window cost
your wife
the previous owner
that they were damaged
the delivery time
Windows in general 



Click to expand...

I'd say the window company lol my builder was told that they would be ready wednesday 
Then Thursday
Then Friday 

Then 100% Monday lol

Then again could be annoyed with the wife. White windows would have just been easier for everyone


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2019)

Not even 6 o clock (when it happened, or didn't as the case would be) that I'm randomily irritated today

My mate from work lives 5 mins from me. He's awful on earlies , zombie so I always offer to take him in.. wakes up in the car .. everyone wins

05:25 I get to his... Hasn't answered my txt so I ring him. Nothing

This continues until 05:40 when that's it I've left

Still not heard from him

He has until 07:00 when he will be booked missing from duty by the boss

Ffs man .. set more than one alarm

I should probably add if he didn't have kids I'd of been ringing his bell and banging on the door at 05:30 .. but it's harsh on his wife to wake them up just to get her idiot to work lol


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Not even 6 o clock (when it happened, or didn't as the case would be) that I'm randomily irritated today

My mate from work lives 5 mins from me. He's awful on earlies , zombie so I always offer to take him in.. wakes up in the car .. everyone wins

05:25 I get to his... Hasn't answered my txt so I ring him. Nothing

This continues until 05:40 when that's it I've left

Still not heard from him

He has until 07:00 when he will be booked missing from duty by the boss

Ffs man .. set more than one alarm

I should probably add if he didn't have kids I'd of been ringing his bell and banging on the door at 05:30 .. but it's harsh on his wife to wake them up just to get her idiot to work lol
		
Click to expand...

It is harsh but I think you should have done it. He would get the blame from the wife surely? You are just trying to do your mate a favour.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			It is harsh but I think you should have done it. He would get the blame from the wife surely? You are just trying to do your mate a favour.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same. Get him up and then let him deal with the fallout tonight


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			It is harsh but I think you should have done it. He would get the blame from the wife surely? You are just trying to do your mate a favour.
		
Click to expand...

Prob should have 

His wife is grateful I didn't 

He's now stuck on m25


----------



## Dando (Oct 29, 2019)

Dando said:



			Off to the dentist tomorrow to have my crown fitted. Mrs d comments that if Iâ€™d told her last week she could have moved some work to drop me off.
Sheâ€™s gone pretty quiet now I resent the text from 2 weeks ago telling my appointment was booked for tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Naturally itâ€™s my fault as I told her the date not the day of my next appointment ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤·ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 29, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Mogs 1 and 2. Not in bags.
		
Click to expand...

They are gorgeous. I'd love a ginger cat but Daisy likes to chase them! Do they need grooming?


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2019)

The decreasing standards of spelling and grammar sliding slowly into the gutter.


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			The decreasing standards of spelling and grammar sliding slowly into the gutter.
		
Click to expand...

Peopls jus ain't usin spillchocker no more to make there spellin good
In it bruv


----------



## Wolf (Oct 29, 2019)

My teenage sons idea of tidying up his room, told him to do it last night at which point we heard alsorts of cupboards being opened and drawers being used so assumption was he was doing as asked. Opened the door this morning looks like a warzone and as untidy as it was when told to do it ðŸ™„
Imagine his frustration when he gets home to find his PS4 & Xbox are both missing as well as the WiFi being off when he gets in and being held captive until the room resembles a bedroom again ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			My teenage sons idea of tidying up his room, told him to do it last night at which point we heard alsorts of cupboards being opened and drawers being used so assumption was he was doing as asked. Opened the door this morning looks like a warzone and as untidy as it was when told to do it ðŸ™„
Imagine his frustration when he gets home to find his PS4 & Xbox are both missing as well as the WiFi being off when he gets in and being held captive until the room resembles a bedroom again ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget to take his phone off him as well


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 29, 2019)

Having to return things I've bought online. And the fact that the nearest Post Office is 20 minutes walk away so would take up most of my lunch hour to go there and back.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 29, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			They are gorgeous. I'd love a ginger cat but Daisy likes to chase them! Do they need grooming?
		
Click to expand...

No, Maine coons are among the few long haired cats that don't really need any grooming. He gets brushed about twice a year, when I remember. They have a lovely temperament too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Having to return things I've bought online. And the fact that the nearest Post Office is 20 minutes walk away so would take up most of my lunch hour to go there and back. 

Click to expand...

There may be shop owners reading this enjoying your discomfort. There could be a lesson in it


----------



## Wolf (Oct 29, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Don't forget to take his phone off him as well

Click to expand...

Good thing is he's forgot to take it today so that's already with the other devices... Give it an hour an hour and sulky teenager having to tidy will become a highlight of my day ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Piece (Oct 29, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			No, Maine coons are among the few long haired cats that don't really need any grooming. He gets brushed about twice a year, when I remember. They have a lovely temperament too.
		
Click to expand...

If it's an outdoor MC, like our two, then it is recommended you should brush them regularly as you don't want to invite knots under the leg pits and rear! One of our cats needs more brushing that the other...the shorter haired one, funnily enough! The best grooming device we have is a pet groomer's glove.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			The decreasing standards of spelling and grammar sliding slowly into the gutter.
		
Click to expand...

I have a spelling checker
Witch came with my PC
It plainly marques fore my revue
Mistakes eye mite knot sea.
I ran this letter threw it
I'm shore your pleased two no
Its letter perfect in it's weigh
My chequer tolled me sew.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I have a spelling checker
Witch came with my PC
It plainly marques fore my revue
Mistakes eye mite knot sea.
I ran this letter threw it
I'm shore your pleased two no
Its letter perfect in it's weigh
My chequer tolled me sew.



Click to expand...

Funny thing is my phone does this and in some cases actively changes it to the wrong word for the context. We are as a culture becoming lazy with spelling and grammar as we don't really need the art of written correspondence or proof reading anymore. Everything is done with autocorrect and online now, I've seen some of the homework my kids come home with and winced at the errors which don't get picked up by the teachers.


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I have a spelling *checker*
Witch came with my PC
It plainly marques fore my revue
Mistakes eye mite knot sea.
I ran this letter threw it
I'm shore your pleased two no
Its letter perfect in it's weigh
My chequer tolled me sew.



Click to expand...

Shouldn't that be 'chequer' ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			Shouldn't that be 'chequer' ?
		
Click to expand...

No, because then it wouldn't change to chequer in the last line.  It starts off okay & slowly gets worse.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 29, 2019)

Piece said:



			If it's an outdoor MC, like our two, then it is recommended you should brush them regularly as you don't want to invite knots under the leg pits and rear! One of our cats needs more brushing that the other...the shorter haired one, funnily enough! The best grooming device we have is a pet groomer's glove.
		
Click to expand...

Ours was allowed out, but for various reasons he is no longer. He never had any issues with his coat. The rear, as you say can get interesting occasionally. He now needs a bit of de knotting around his ruff, on one side, as he no longer has the required rear paw to do it himself. But it's not like he needs daily grooming.

A mate has a white dog. He spends a half hour twice a day washing and blow drying it after it gets muddy out walking. Now that is high maintenance.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 29, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Ours was allowed out, but for various reasons he is no longer. He never had any issues with his coat. The rear, as you say can get interesting occasionally. He now needs a bit of de knotting around his ruff, on one side, as he no longer has the required rear paw to do it himself. But it's not like he needs daily grooming.

A mate has a white dog. He spends a *half hour* twice a day washing and blow drying it after it gets muddy out walking. Now that is high maintenance.
		
Click to expand...

Is it a chihuahua?ðŸ˜... takes about 2hours to wash and dry our doodle!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2019)

2 sets of Thames Water roadworks completely paralysing half of the town....


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			2 sets of Thames Water roadworks completely paralysing half of the town....
		
Click to expand...

Won't ever been possible but would be great to ban road works for within 1 mile of another set until their finished. Got a few round here ATM.. one on the main route. One on the back route around the road works.. brilliant


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 29, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Is it a chihuahua?ðŸ˜... takes about 2hours to wash and dry our doodle!
		
Click to expand...

So you walk it twice a day?


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 29, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			So you walk it twice a day?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, sometimes 3, but we donâ€™t wash him much...He has a coat that no matter how clarty it gets once itâ€™s dry itâ€™s golden again!.... he is a bit smelly though.ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Won't ever been possible but would be great to ban road works for within 1 mile of another set until their finished. Got a few round here ATM.. one on the main route. One on the back route around the road works.. brilliant
		
Click to expand...

So when you get 2 water leaks within a mile of each other which one do you fix & which one do you leave to cause the consequential damage?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			So when you get 2 water leaks within a mile of each other which one do you fix & which one do you leave to cause the consequential damage?   

Click to expand...

if its emergancy works then thats obviously fine.

just planned works is just plan bad planning

but then again I dont expect you to understand.. you love a good arguement


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2019)

Quote deleted by Mods

Woah, easy fella.
He just asked a question!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 29, 2019)

woah guys

lets take a break please


----------



## chellie (Oct 29, 2019)

Did my first week 8 run of couch25k which was 28 minutes and one of my knees has felt horrendous all day. Been struggling to walk properly


----------



## bobmac (Oct 30, 2019)

Our site uses cookies...........


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 30, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Our site uses cookies...........


Click to expand...

Run a cleaning program before you shut down, and every day starts clean
I use Privazer......and itâ€™s free too.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks, I'll look into that.
But its the 'cookie banner' that appears on almost ever website asking you to accept that gets on my nerves. Then another drops telling me to turn off adblocker and yet another if I want to subscribe to their newsletter


----------



## Slab (Oct 30, 2019)

Idiot uploaders on youtube that think we want to hear them narrate their top 10â€™s or best ofâ€™s videoâ€¦ Just play the bloomin thing you wazzock


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There may be shop owners reading this enjoying your discomfort. There could be a lesson in it 

Click to expand...

not really. Shop returns would be much worse. Fighting traffic to get into town. Paying for the privilage to park. minimum of a quid. Walking to the shop and back. Arguing with the assistant about a refund. Fighting traffic to get back.  I know which I'd prefer.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 30, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Is it a chihuahua?ðŸ˜... takes about 2hours to wash and dry our doodle!
		
Click to expand...

go an amazon and search for dog towel bag! Dries our cockapoo really well!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			not really. Shop returns would be much worse. Fighting traffic to get into town. Paying for the privilage to park. minimum of a quid. Walking to the shop and back. Arguing with the assistant about a refund. Fighting traffic to get back.  I know which I'd prefer.
		
Click to expand...

You are missing the point that had he tried the gloves on in a shop then he would have known they were the wrong size and he would have not bought them. Chances are he would have tried a number of styles and bought the correct ones straight away. No need to do all of the above if you get it right first time.

My post was slightly tongue in cheek as I buy a decent amount online as well as direct with shops. One of the consequences of buying online however is that you do not get to try the item for size, shape, weight etc. That is a gamble you take for convenience and perhaps a cost saving. To moan about it is a bit rich though, you have to suck it up and take it. That is the trade off.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 30, 2019)

due to play this morning at CS, had to blow out has we had 3 tone of new Gravel for the drive delivered, despite me asking for it Friday afternoon. plonked at the end of the drive blocking the gates so can't get out untill i move the lot by hand


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 30, 2019)

Ian Blackford... A fine example of the foulness that pollutes politics...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Thanks, I'll look into that.
But its the 'cookie banner' that appears on almost ever website asking you to accept that gets on my nerves. Then another drops telling me to turn off adblocker and yet another if I want to subscribe to their newsletter 

Click to expand...

They have to ask but if you accept they wont ask again. They can't do it without your permission. You can decline but it slows down the loading of a site.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are missing the point that had he tried the gloves on in a shop then he would have known they were the wrong size and he would have not bought them. Chances are he would have tried a number of styles and bought the correct ones straight away. No need to do all of the above if you get it right first time.

My post was slightly tongue in cheek as I buy a decent amount online as well as direct with shops. One of the consequences of buying online however is that you do not get to try the item for size, shape, weight etc. That is a gamble you take for convenience and perhaps a cost saving. To moan about it is a bit rich though, you have to suck it up and take it. That is the trade off.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I do it all the time. The amount of times I've had slightly ill-fitting football boots or golf clubs and just put up with them for six months before replacing because I couldn't be bothered to post them back.  But for every one like that there's a great pair of boots that feel great, and were half price so I wouldn't have found them in any shop - like my current footy boots and astros which are fantastic. So swings and roundabouts I guess. Similarly, last time I ordered from Clubhouse I chucked on an UA golf glove which looked nice and I'd never seen it any shops, turns out the little finger is too long but it wasn't worth sending it back. Since it's now winter I'll just wear that one when there's light rain and not care if it gets ruined lol.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They have to ask but if you accept they wont ask again. They can't do it without your permission. You can decline but it slows down the loading of a site.
		
Click to expand...

That is true, but if you regularly wipe your internet history, temp files,cache, cookies etc you have those banners and questions time and time again.
I would rather have those banners and control over them than not.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2019)

28% of my bonus gone to the tax man.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			28% of my bonus gone to the tax man. 

Click to expand...

Could be worse could be 42% of it gone to them 

Better something than nothing


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Could be worse could be 42% of it gone to them

Better something than nothing
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's a shame I've already spent a lot of it... oops.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			28% of my bonus gone to the tax man. 

Click to expand...

Better that than no bonus.

Donâ€™t you just dislike people moaning about how little their bonus is or tax paid on it.......not everyone is that lucky to get one.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			28% of my bonus gone to the tax man. 

Click to expand...

People that moan about getting a bonus giving them extra money to spend ðŸ˜‚

If you don't want it I know lots of people that would take the extra non guaranteed money and put it to good use ðŸ˜‰


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			People that moan about getting a bonus giving them extra money to spend ðŸ˜‚

If you don't want it I know lots of people that would take the extra non guaranteed money and put it to good use ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

It's like people who moan about the tax man taking some of their overtime , that's how life works .. I know people who used to work until the 40% cut off amount then stop overtime, why? Doesn't tax your whole income just what's over it.. better something than blooming nothing


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2019)

28% though?? That's mental. Wasn't expecting it to be that much.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			28% though?? That's mental. Wasn't expecting it to be that much.
		
Click to expand...

Why not? 20% tax plus national insurance which is 12% minus your personal allowance normally


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 30, 2019)

Stamp duty is worse. 28k spent, for absolutely nothing gained. 2nd home, fair enough, but 28k is a boat load of free cash when you have already paid tax on what you earned to save it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			28% though?? That's mental. Wasn't expecting it to be that much.
		
Click to expand...

Why? ...tax and NI to pay.
Or would you rather pay for medical care like in America?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Why? ...tax and NI to pay.
Or would you rather pay for medical care like in America?
		
Click to expand...

Because I didn't bother working out what it be beforehand and had no idea, obviously.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Because I didn't bother working out what it be beforehand and had no idea, obviously. 

Click to expand...

Zero sympathy then ðŸ¤£


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Zero sympathy then ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

This is the random irritations thread, nobody ever gets sympathy unless somebody is dead or dying.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 30, 2019)

Vaccumed all the fallen leaves in my garden Sunday...no problem. Decided to do it again today as a fair few have fallen since, and vaccing them up.....cat poo sucked up and thrown around the shredding blades and all inside the catch bag......

Now why didn't I rescue another dog.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			This is the random irritations thread, nobody ever gets sympathy unless somebody is dead or dying.
		
Click to expand...

Valid point well made lol


----------



## Dando (Oct 30, 2019)

Listening to a grenfell survivor on radio 5 live basically blaming the fire service for all the deaths


----------



## Wolf (Oct 30, 2019)

Argument with My step FiL! , had the inlaws round as supposed be having dinner with us this evening. He's having a rant about an issue paying a cheque in today and the excuse he gave was "the woman serving him was a Muslim so clearly she was thick and couldn't understand him" not only that he couldn't understand why continuing this rant in my house swearing and insulting the woman's ethnicity continually in front of my kids got him asked to leave my house and go get his dinner elsewhere


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 30, 2019)

Dando said:



			Listening to a grenfell survivor on radio 5 live basically blaming the fire service for all the deaths
		
Click to expand...

Highly disgusting 

They even said today the stay put policy would have worked if wasn't for the cladding so not their fault


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2019)

Trains all cancelled. Literally every day this week the Overground has been useless. I'm gonna have to move.


----------



## Slab (Oct 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Trains all cancelled. Literally every day this week the Overground has been useless. I'm gonna have to move. 

Click to expand...

I get its no fun for you but in all seriousness how does your employer cope?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2019)

Slab said:



			I get its no fun for you but in all seriousness how does your employer cope?
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean?


----------



## Wolf (Oct 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What do you mean?
		
Click to expand...

I think he means if commuters (workers) are constantly delayed due to rail issues how does the business cope with the continued lateness and delays of its staff, as much as its annoying to you the commuter there must be a business impact on work timings


----------



## Slab (Oct 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What do you mean?
		
Click to expand...

Just that you get stuffed by the trains pretty regularly and unless you're leaving the house hours early then I was assuming you're regularly late for work: so ergo pergo, how does your employer cope?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I think he means if commuters (workers) are constantly delayed due to rail issues how does the business cope with the continued lateness and delays of its staff, as much as its annoying to you the commuter there must be a business impact on work timings
		
Click to expand...

They cut his bonus a little bit more it was 28% bigger ðŸ˜†


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2019)

Slugs. The little beggars are coming into our garage at night. I see the slug trails in the morning, I occasionally catch them sliming around late on. I throw them out , I don't want to kill them, but I am getting annoyed now. We have copper tape at work so I have started an exclusion zone in the garage but they are coming in from a different angle still. I am going to have to empty more of it tonight / this weekend to extend the exclusion perimeter. 

Other than slug pellets, I don't want to kill them and we also have pets who I don't want to poison, does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I think he means if commuters (workers) are constantly delayed due to rail issues how does the business cope with the continued lateness and delays of its staff, as much as its annoying to you the commuter there must be a business impact on work timings
		
Click to expand...




Slab said:



			Just that you get stuffed by the trains pretty regularly and unless you're leaving the house hours early then I was assuming you're regularly late for work: so ergo pergo, how does your employer cope?
		
Click to expand...

Is there more leeway with London workers? If that was up here the chat I would have is that it is your responsibility to get to work on time. If the trains are unreliable then you need a back up plan that works. Regularly arriving late for work is not acceptable and you either resolve it or we will have to part company. Perhaps the back up options in London are less available and so bosses have to be more flexible and allow for this?

Orikoru - are other workers at your place in the same boat?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Trains all cancelled. Literally every day this week the Overground has been useless. I'm gonna have to move. 

Click to expand...

or get a bike


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Slugs. The little beggars are coming into our garage at night. I see the slug trails in the morning, I occasionally catch them sliming around late on. I throw them out , I don't want to kill them, but I am getting annoyed now. We have copper tape at work so I have started an exclusion zone in the garage but they are coming in from a different angle still. I am going to have to empty more of it tonight / this weekend to extend the exclusion perimeter.

Other than slug pellets, I don't want to kill them and we also have pets who I don't want to poison, does anyone have any other ideas?
		
Click to expand...

Salt


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 31, 2019)

the 3 scrotes who beat a guy up and tried to snatch his dog along the canal this week, luckily the dog ran off, but after beating up the owner, chucked him in the canal.

motive for the attempted snatch was dog fighting


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Salt
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder about that. I can see our daft dog licking the ground in the garage though . Worth a try, simple and cheap option


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I did wonder about that. I can see our daft dog licking the ground in the garage though . Worth a try, simple and cheap option
		
Click to expand...

Works a treat, does kill them if they get covered in it, but normally they touch it and back off.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is there more leeway with London workers? If that was up here the chat I would have is that it is your responsibility to get to work on time. If the trains are unreliable then you need a back up plan that works. Regularly arriving late for work is not acceptable and you either resolve it or we will have to part company. Perhaps the back up options in London are less available and so bosses have to be more flexible and allow for this?

Orikoru - are other workers at your place in the same boat?
		
Click to expand...

No people just leave earlier 

I start at 0700

I get in at 06:10 ISH to avoid traffic


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2019)

Slab said:



			Just that you get stuffed by the trains pretty regularly and unless you're leaving the house hours early then I was assuming you're regularly late for work: so ergo pergo, how does your employer cope?
		
Click to expand...

I don't do any work anyway, I just post on here.   In fairness the place isn't going to collapse if I'm half an hour later than normal.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 31, 2019)

Employers would cope a lot better if they judged people on output and performance rather than number of hours spent in a set location. Obviously there's a balance to be struck, but I would be far more interested in whether or not someone is good and productive in their job than how long they're sat at their desk.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is there more leeway with London workers? If that was up here the chat I would have is that it is your responsibility to get to work on time. If the trains are unreliable then you need a back up plan that works. Regularly arriving late for work is not acceptable and you either resolve it or we will have to part company. Perhaps the back up options in London are less available and so bosses have to be more flexible and allow for this?

Orikoru - are other workers at your place in the same boat?
		
Click to expand...

The bosses in my industry (construction) have always been fairly flexible about it. I typically get in at around 8:35 to 8:40 when my usual train is running alright, although technically my contract says 9:00 start anyway. Today I got in at 9:10.

Nobody else in my office is travelling from where I live so no. It's the Watford Junction branch - and my office is in Vauxhall (refer to tube map for reference lol).


----------



## Slab (Oct 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't do any work anyway, I just post on here.  *In fairness the place isn't going to collapse* if I'm half an hour later than normal.
		
Click to expand...

It was only after ready your next post that says what kind of business you're in that this beauty really came into context 



Orikoru said:



			The bosses in my industry (construction)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Employers would cope a lot better if they judged people on output and performance rather than number of hours spent in a set location. Obviously there's a balance to be struck, but I would be far more interested in whether or not someone is good and productive in their job than how long they're sat at their desk.
		
Click to expand...

You are right but there is a morale issue to take into account. If someone is constantly coming in late it gets the back up of other workers, they will start to take advantage as they see a precedent being set etc.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 31, 2019)

Leaving the Forum for 5 months due to the increased number of trolls and the utterly repetitive drivel from the same few posters on almost every decent thread, only to come back to find out that not only has it not improved, it's actually got worse! 

Oh well.. Happy Brexit day everyone 

What?


----------



## Junior (Oct 31, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Leaving the Forum for 5 months due to the increased number of trolls and the utterly repetitive drivel from the same few posters on almost every decent thread, only to come back to find out that not only has it not improved, it's actually got worse!

Oh well.. Happy Brexit day everyone 

What?
		
Click to expand...

You can checkout any time you like, but you can never leave ........


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			28% of my bonus gone to the tax man. 

Click to expand...

You get a bonus!!!!!?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			You get a bonus!!!!!?
		
Click to expand...

First one in about 9 years. If you can believe it, it was because the construction project I was working on actually finished on time. That must be unprecedented.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 31, 2019)

Finally heard from the boss. Looks as though we (the three of us) are to kept on until at least December as they (the top bosses) don't think the clowns (our customers) will be able to pull off their new logistical excercise and will be back begging for us to help. So we are to just doss about for a couple of months to see what will happen.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			First one in about 9 years. If you can believe it, it was because the construction project I was working on actually finished on time. That must be unprecedented. 

Click to expand...

Because your always late ðŸ¤£


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Because your always late ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

That was an open goal wasn't it


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Because your always late ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I meant unprecedented for ANY construction project to finish on time.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I meant unprecedented for ANY construction project to finish on time.
		
Click to expand...

So basically the bonus is the unspent fines they had budgeted in for the overrun lol


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			So basically the bonus is the unspent fines they had budgeted in for the overrun lol
		
Click to expand...

That really isn't far from the truth, haha. Every project is obviously budgeted to overrun so that probably is where the bonuses came from.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2019)

I would understand a bonus for finishing early but for finishing on time? Is that not just doing the job correctly as promised? Construction must work in an odd way.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 31, 2019)

Emirates online check in not working for my flight home on Saturday


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are right but there is a morale issue to take into account. If someone is constantly coming in late it gets the back up of other workers, they will start to take advantage as they see a precedent being set etc.
		
Click to expand...

Only a moral issue if the working environment encourages that mindset. If you take away the set in stone requirements around timing and move the focus more towards output and performance then these issues don't exist. There are still time management requirements for staff but the focus is on missing deadlines or being late for meetings rather than on not being in the office between the hours of 9 and 5.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Only a moral issue if the working environment encourages that mindset. If you take away the set in stone requirements around timing and move the focus more towards output and performance then these issues don't exist. There are still time management requirements for staff but the focus is on missing deadlines or being late for meetings rather than on not being in the office between the hours of 9 and 5.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't disagree. It depends very much on what the job is, how it all works. You can not have a blanket approach either way.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Employers would cope a lot better if they judged people on output and performance rather than number of hours spent in a set location. Obviously there's a balance to be struck, but I would be far more interested in whether or not someone is good and productive in their job than how long they're sat at their desk.
		
Click to expand...

i suppose the trouble is the majority of the central London workers rely on public transport, which is unreliable at best. when i worked in London, i caught an overland train from the sticks, when i first started there were pretty replyable (BR Thameslink)some years later when i stoped less so. even back in the 90 my employer had some sympathy if you were had to use PT, after all how else would you get to work?


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are right but there is a morale issue to take into account. If someone is constantly coming in late it gets the back up of other workers, they will start to take advantage as they see a precedent being set etc.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully I work in a completely output driven role. Turn up when I want, work however long I want, from where I want and take off whatever days I want. The caveat to that is I have to perform.

Hire correctly, trust your workforce and heavily incentivise over performance. 

No way could I work in a 9-5 getting timed in and out.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 31, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Thankfully I work in a completely output driven role. Turn up when I want, work however long I want, from where I want and take off whatever days I want. The caveat to that is I have to perform.

Hire correctly, trust your workforce and heavily incentivise over performance.

No way could I work in a 9-5 getting timed in and out.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, i once had a boss who said if you are hitting target, you can play golf 5 days a week, do what you want. But, if you are not hitting target, you are in the office or with clients.

I could not cope now with commuting or set hours.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 31, 2019)

One loud mouth brow beating a very good manager at work because she wasnâ€™t granted a change of her working hours when her request was both against policy and not workable for the rest of her team.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 31, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			One week on and the â€œkidney stonesâ€ line seems to be complete nonsense. Sheâ€™s been in hospital most days since then in total agony and they just seem to want to fob her off. She had a CT scan which wasnâ€™t clear enough so they wanted her to come back in today for more but now theyâ€™ve told her over the phone that they donâ€™t think she merits another CT scan and antibiotics will probably fix whatever is wrong.

They havenâ€™t even landed on a definitive diagnosis! WHAT THE HELL??
		
Click to expand...

One further month on and still suffering from what theyâ€™ve now said is diverticulitis with a small perforation. Weekend break to Vilnius next weekend in doubt and one miserable woman whoâ€™s basically housebound.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 31, 2019)

The vile human beings that have carried out an acid attack in London on the off duty Irish Guardsman that was out for a run, acid & chemicals thrown in his face and over his chest, then slashed his arm and stomach because they wanted his smart watch..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2019)

Wolf said:



			The vile human beings that have carried out an acid attack in London on the off duty Irish Guardsman that was out for a run, acid & chemicals thrown in his face and over his chest, then slashed his arm and stomach because they wanted his smart watch..
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 31, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			One further month on and still suffering from what theyâ€™ve now said is diverticulitis with a small perforation. Weekend break to Vilnius next weekend in doubt and one miserable woman whoâ€™s basically housebound.
		
Click to expand...

HID has been diagnosed with diverticulosis recently.  Luckily it doesnt affect her life too much but she's certainly more careful what she eats. Good luck !


----------



## Wolf (Oct 31, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Let's hope he makes a full recovery. 

Click to expand...

Fingers crossed, details of his identity and actual extent of the Chemical damage haven't been released yet but according to forces radio he made it back to Barracks where he was hosed down by fire service but potentially has lost sight in one eye. Hopefully that's not the case though and these 3 vile humans are caught and punished


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 31, 2019)

chrisd said:



			HID has been diagnosed with diverticulosis recently.  Luckily it doesnt affect her life too much but she's certainly more careful what she eats. Good luck !
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, bud. She should recover over time but itâ€™s been a slow process because they really underestimated the need for IV antibiotics.


----------



## Slime (Oct 31, 2019)

Wolf said:



			The vile human beings that have carried out an acid attack in London on the off duty Irish Guardsman that was out for a run, acid & chemicals thrown in his face and over his chest, then slashed his arm and stomach because they wanted his smart watch..
		
Click to expand...

Just another reason why the death penalty should be restored!


----------



## Piece (Oct 31, 2019)

The cluckpuppet who clipped my parked car, damaged it, then didnâ€™t leave any note.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 31, 2019)

chrisd said:



			HID has been diagnosed with diverticulosis recently.  Luckily it doesnt affect her life too much but she's certainly more careful what she eats. Good luck !
		
Click to expand...

I got diagnosed with this last year when I kept getting an uncomfortable feeling low down in my bowels on and off over six months.  Cleared it up with antibiotics.  Clear for ten months until it flared up again at the weekend.  Fortunately, I only get slight pain, a little run down and feeling uncomfortable and it rarely stops me doing anything.  
Hope your other halves get clear of it soon.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 31, 2019)

GG26 said:



			I got diagnosed with this last year when I kept getting an uncomfortable feeling low down in my bowels on and off over six months.  Cleared it up with antibiotics.  Clear for ten months until it flared up again at the weekend.  Fortunately, I only get slight pain, a little run down and feeling uncomfortable and it rarely stops me doing anything.
Hope your other halves get clear of it soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Best wishes to you too


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 1, 2019)

The amount of anti Tory bilge being posted on Facebook by friends who are normally pretty sensible.
Christ knows what Tw@tter is like ðŸ¤”


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2019)

More than an irritation, more fit to .....explode
Washing machine has decided to curl up it's toes - we've had it quite a few years now so no big deal.
HiD decided on the new one which would be delivered by AO Monday just gone.
As I was going to be out she ordered connection as well.
They duly arrived with a nice new machine, tried to turn the water valve off and couldn't.
Made their excuses, took new machine and left saying we had to sort out the valve before they could connect
She got onto our friendly plumber who came yesterday, took one look, got a pair of pliers and turned a nut through 90Â° - job done....I hadn't looked at it as I hadn't had time.
We took the old machine out, arranged for AO to come back today.
They turn up - no machine
The peasant in the office hadn't passed on then fact that the new machine had been taken away.
Now, my plumbing skills are on a similar level to a Politicians ability to tell the truth but even I managed to reinstall the old one, which still works very noisily, so that we can make inroads into the vast amount of laundry that needs doing, especially as HID is off Oop North tomorrow....
Had to cancel golf for this, and some work and if they don't get it sorted tomorrow there's a chance I might kill somone!!
Aaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2019)

When two of your group of friends hate each other so you have to meticulously plan every social outing around this.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			When two of your group of friends hate each other so you have to meticulously plan every social outing around this. 

Click to expand...

Used to be in a similar scenario. Eventually stopped caring. Would arrange things with open invitation, the relevant parties knowing if they caused disruption theyâ€™d be ostracised.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Used to be in a similar scenario. Eventually stopped caring. Would arrange things with open invitation, the relevant parties knowing if they caused disruption theyâ€™d be ostracised.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it usually boils back to that in the end. That's effectively what we've done now - but it means seeing a lot less of one of the parties because he'll just refuse to come usually if the other person is there. His loss but kind of our loss too so it's a shame.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 1, 2019)

GG26 said:



			I got diagnosed with this last year when I kept getting an uncomfortable feeling low down in my bowels on and off over six months.  Cleared it up with antibiotics.  Clear for ten months until it flared up again at the weekend.  Fortunately, I only get slight pain, a little run down and feeling uncomfortable and it rarely stops me doing anything. 
Hope your other halves get clear of it soon.
		
Click to expand...

cheers dude. With this being her first bout of it we wonâ€™t really know how long or severe it will be until itâ€™s over and it sets a benchmark of sorts. All I know is that sheâ€™s fed up and upset to be missing a long weekend away weâ€™ve had booked for months next week. Hateful!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 1, 2019)

Rain, or the timeing off it to be more precise, every time i take the dogs out for a walk, as soon as i get up the road it lashes it down


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 1, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Rain, or the timeing off it to be more precise, every time i take the dogs out for a walk, as soon as i get up the road it lashes it down

Click to expand...

Patrick please don't walk your dogs next Thursday between 10.30 and 14.30. We'd like it dry while playing up the road at Castle Stuart .


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 1, 2019)

A website charging Â£7 for delivery, not even next day. 3-5 days for 7 quid!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			A website charging Â£7 for delivery, not even next day. 3-5 days for 7 quid!
		
Click to expand...

Happened to me once, turned out I'd ordered from a site based in the USA , DOH !


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 1, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Happened to me once, turned out I'd ordered from a site based in the USA , DOH !
		
Click to expand...

That's not too bad for America! This is a British site owned by Mike Ashley. Says it all.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			That's not too bad for America! This is a British site owned by Mike Ashley. Says it all.
		
Click to expand...

Can't you pick up at one of his stores.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 1, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Can't you pick up at one of his stores.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt that will help, sports direct charge Â£5 for the privilege


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 1, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I doubt that will help, sports direct charge Â£5 for the privilege
		
Click to expand...

 Don't they give you a Â£5 voucher to spend in store ?.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 1, 2019)

Imurg said:



			More than an irritation, more fit to .....explode
Washing machine has decided to curl up it's toes - we've had it quite a few years now so no big deal.
HiD decided on the new one which would be delivered by AO Monday just gone.
As I was going to be out she ordered connection as well.
They duly arrived with a nice new machine, tried to turn the water valve off and couldn't.
Made their excuses, took new machine and left saying we had to sort out the valve before they could connect
She got onto our friendly plumber who came yesterday, took one look, got a pair of pliers and turned a nut through 90Â° - job done....I hadn't looked at it as I hadn't had time.
We took the old machine out, arranged for AO to come back today.
They turn up - no machine
The peasant in the office hadn't passed on then fact that the new machine had been taken away.
Now, my plumbing skills are on a similar level to a Politicians ability to tell the truth but even I managed to reinstall the old one, which still works very noisily, so that we can make inroads into the vast amount of laundry that needs doing, especially as HID is off Oop North tomorrow....
Had to cancel golf for this, and some work and if they don't get it sorted tomorrow there's a chance I might kill somone!!
Aaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Should have got them to leave the machine and got a refund of the installation fee, if you had to get a plumber in he would have connected it up in a jiffy 

Doh


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2019)

People who occupy 2 seats on crowded trains with their baggage; use the luggage rack and make room you selfish sods.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 1, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Can't you pick up at one of his stores.
		
Click to expand...

This is Flannels...Â£6.99 to collect as well.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 2, 2019)

2nd week in a row that the weather has caused the cancellation of a competition. 40 mph wind with accompanying rain this week. Supposed to be teeing off in 45 minutes.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The amount of anti Tory bilge being posted on Facebook by friends who are normally pretty sensible.
Christ knows what Tw@tter is like ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

100% in agreement with this. I don't mind which way people vote its their own choice and I respect that, however the crap that's being posted is absolutely trash propoganda, but I'm also seeing it posted by others about labour as well. It's like those that posting it haven't bothered looking at agenda or manifesto they're just going for childish meme type posts to show who they won't support


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 2, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Should have got them to leave the machine and got a refund of the installation fee, if you had to get a plumber in he would have connected it up in a jiffy

Doh
		
Click to expand...

Or use a local independant who probably would have got it connected, even if it meant turning off the water for whole house for those 2 minutes needed


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 2, 2019)

Blowing a hooley here... Have had to go out and re-right several of the large  planters we have... Where's my lad when I need him? At the rugby club watching the match... Should've gone with him ðŸ˜ž...


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2019)

The 1Phone 11 advert on TV.
It's just an astonishingly awful assault on my ear drums.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2019)

Weather is absolutely hellish but because I can't bear a weekend without golf I'm still going to put myself through it. Idiot.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 2, 2019)

The weather, its wet and horrendously windy which meant the park run I went to was called off, its to crap for golf and now have to go food shopping


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Weather is absolutely hellish but because I can't bear a weekend without golf *I'm still going to put myself through it. *Idiot.
		
Click to expand...

.
I struggle to stand up in this.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 2, 2019)

Sport - sometimes just too painful...off to get blown off my feet on the course to take my mind off it.

Lots of "offs" in one sentence!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2019)

Losing the rugby and then it decided to absolutely tip it down with the wind licking up to easily 40-45mph so decided to bin the game. There was already a queue on the 1st and 10th and the idea of waiting 10-15 minutes getting wet and cold didn't appeal


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Sport - sometimes just too painful...off to get blown off my feet on the course to take my mind off it.

Lots of "offs" in one sentence!
		
Click to expand...

You missed off , hacked off, cheesed off, peed off and miffed ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜‚ 
Happy to help ðŸ‘


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 2, 2019)

Screwfix customer service in store

Today we went to get carpet for our new loft, stairs etc etc. Whilst in lakeside get this underlay we need for the bathroom laminate from Screwfix , Â£36.99 next day delivery to store pick up after 12

So we got our carpet (another story, very pleased) the grippers they said Â£100 I said look I can get 100 grippers from Screwfix for Â£37 they said ok we will use them as we can't beat that. Excellent, same day click and collect. Perfect added to order.

We then go to b&q to get the paint for loft. 3 for 2 on paint ??? Happy days Â£322 worth of paint for Â£218 (loft, 2 sets of stairs, hallway, bedroom and kitchen) sweet

It's 11:30 so go for early lunch to kill time for the order to arrive at Screwfix 

Get my txts saying both orders ready 

Show up, the grippers fine shove in car. Underlay didn't show up , can get tomorrow.. I said well lakeside is tough to get to for me on a Sunday with the traffic can you deliver to my
 local store? Sorry can't do that here. Ok deliver to my house? Yes sure Â£10 delivery cost.. so I said to be fair I shouldn't have to pay that because of this mishap with my order..he was like i agree but I can't do that my manger should be able to. So off he goes to get the manager.

Here's where it gets very annoying. How can I help sir? I explain the situation .. well we can't discount the psrcelforce delivery charge you will have to pay. Ok right well just discount the order by Â£10? Nope I can't do that.. right so what can you do? We can deliver it to you Monday .. erm no I need it tomorrow, it's already late which is your fault so why should I wait or pay more? You given me a code for Â£10 off if I pay over Â£100 but can't offer me Â£10 off... No that's a random code I can't give out other codes. What can you do then??

Disappears and we don't see the manager again. First man comes back with Â£10 voucher (funny that) and tries to put order through. Keeps failing due to internal error. Had to in end phone up and place order with their customer service centre who sorted it in minutes.. gave me free delivery (funny that thought you couldn't do it) and apologised for the way the manager spoke to us.

To be completely Frank the money didn't bother me it was the attuide of the apparent manager. Got my wife so angry she had to go wait in the car because she was going to have a go. The other guy was brilliant and I made sure to point that out to customer service that he was brilliant and tried to sort it himself but was tied by what the system would let him do.

My irritation is with the manger. What a complete waste of space.

There having orders left right and centre big queue and all the staff working hard whilst the manager is no where to be seen.

Poor

However good result in end after having to spend more time on phone.

Shame the rest of the day had been so quick and efficient.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 2, 2019)

Bemused rather than randomly irritated

The weather outside is absolutely horrible

It is chucking it down, it is cold and windy

in short a night to close the curtains and forget the outside world

Yet there are still imbeciles out there letting off fireworks

Why ??  Have a night off guys


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 2, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bemused rather than randomly irritated

The weather outside is absolutely horrible

It is chucking it down, it is cold and windy

in short a night to close the curtains and forget the outside world

Yet there are still imbeciles out there letting off fireworks

Why ??  Have a night off guys
		
Click to expand...

Trump says if you fire rockets at the rain it will disappear


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 2, 2019)

The very dodgy cajun chicken burger I had yesterday. Today has been an interesting day.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 2, 2019)

Fireworks. Just get them banned already.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2019)

If Sainsbury's can ban them surely the other supermarkets can follow suit


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Weather is absolutely hellish but because I can't bear a weekend without golf I'm still going to put myself through it. Idiot.
		
Click to expand...

Almost made it round without getting drenched until the 18th tee when the bloody heavens opened. So close!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If Sainsbury's can ban them surely the other supermarkets can follow suit
		
Click to expand...

Then you just get the pop up firework superstores


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Then you just get the pop up firework superstores
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s 3 or 4 near me and someone of the fireworks on sale look like they could bring down a house


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 3, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Fireworks. Just get them banned already.
		
Click to expand...

def,  idiots here letting them off this afternoon while it was still light

Luckily my two are used to shotguns, but know a  couple whos dogs are petrified


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			def,  idiots here letting them off this afternoon while it was still light

Luckily my two are used to shotguns, but know a  couple whos dogs are petrified
		
Click to expand...

Mine was barking pretty much non stop as they were going off last night.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 3, 2019)

Not sure if I'm irritated or pleased with this one lol 

Following on from yest my underlay just arrived, however the txt at 08:47 said parcel will be delivered 11:07-12:07

So normally you would go out until 11 right? And come back for your slot 

Luckily I didn't because it arrived at 09:20 lol

Oh well least it's here


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 3, 2019)

suposed to be playing Brora today, but my fair weather mates don't want to play as its raining lightweights, i thought that was why they had galvins


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2019)

People who are just plain rude.
What's even more irritating is the fact that they know it but can't be arsed to do anything about it or they're so arrogant that they don't see any reason why they should change!


----------



## GG26 (Nov 3, 2019)

Thought about going up to the course for a round starting around lunchtime to find that a mixed competition rained off from a couple of weeks ago has been rearranged.  Ok that happens, but its a shotgun start at midday and because of the number of entries they are starting on 1-9 only, but effectively putting the whole course out of action for anyone else until 3.30.  I don't understand the need for a shotgun start.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 3, 2019)

The rain, my sisters getting married today, safe to say the weather is not great in the Highlands!!


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 3, 2019)

The grille on the latest model BMW's. Ugly, ugly, ugly, with the 7 series being the worst of a bad bunch.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 3, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			The grille on the latest model BMW's. Ugly, ugly, ugly, with the 7 series being the worst of a bad bunch.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Nov 3, 2019)

2014


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2019)

My golf. Worse ever stableford score


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My golf. *Worse ever stableford score*

Click to expand...

Hey, you can't say that without giving us the score!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			Hey, you can't say that without giving us the score!
		
Click to expand...

It started with a 1 (after 18 holes)


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It started with a 1 (after 18 holes)
		
Click to expand...

This is reading like a Facebook post from a 15yr old. 

"OMG I can't even" ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## bobmac (Nov 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It started with a 1 (after 18 holes)
		
Click to expand...

I take it you didn't have the playing lesson I suggested weeks ago?


----------



## Crow (Nov 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It started with a 1 (after 18 holes)
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Nov 4, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Fireworks. Just get them banned already.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah lets ban all fun altogether and have done with it. And before animal lovers get themselves all worked up, you chose to have them.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Nov 4, 2019)

bobmac said:



2014

View attachment 28474

Click to expand...

Want one!!! What is it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Want one!!! What is it?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure it is a BMWi8, an electric hybrid. There is one in the town where I live. It looks as sexy close up as it does in a picture. The downside, for me, is the lack of grace I would have in getting out of it. I would have to go hands first, on my knees and then get up


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 4, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189577063553998850
Looks like someone backed a container lorry onto the beach to me.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 4, 2019)

S


Colonel Bogey said:



			Want one!!! What is it?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, forgot to say its petrol electric hybrid i8
0-62....*4.4* sec
*155*mph .....Top speed
Annual road tax.....*Â£0*
*134.5* .....MPG
*Â£42,000 ish 2nd hand*

**


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 4, 2019)

So last week I was delayed by an hour on Monday and half an hour on Thursday - I applied for refunds from TFL for both. They gave me a refund for the half hour delay, but declined for the hour delay. How on earth does that work?


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Nov 4, 2019)

bobmac said:



			S


Sorry, forgot to say its petrol electric hybrid i8
0-62....*4.4* sec
*155*mph .....Top speed
Annual road tax.....*Â£0*
*134.5* .....MPG
*Â£42,000 ish 2nd hand*

**

Click to expand...

 Just off to sell my soul..........


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 4, 2019)

bobmac said:



			S


Sorry, forgot to say its petrol electric hybrid i8
0-62....*4.4* sec
*155*mph .....Top speed
Annual road tax.....*Â£0*
*134.5* .....MPG
*Â£42,000 ish 2nd hand*

**

Click to expand...

The mpg figure is a bit of a swizz. In reality it is nesrwr 40 odd. The 134.5 comes about while the batteries are fully charged. If you just drove it to Scotland, it would be mainly running in petrol only.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 4, 2019)

Before you do, take a shuftie at this.........


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 4, 2019)

bobmac said:



			S


Sorry, forgot to say its petrol electric hybrid i8
0-62....*4.4* sec
*155*mph .....Top speed
Annual road tax.....*Â£0*
*134.5* .....MPG
*Â£42,000 ish 2nd hand*

**

Click to expand...

Sorry, but you are widely off the mark regarding car tax on the i8......for a start there's the extra Â£320 a year for the first 5 years as it retail cost exceeds Â£40k.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			The mpg figure is a bit of a swizz. In reality it is nesrwr 40 odd. The 134.5 comes about while the batteries are fully charged. If you just drove it to Scotland, it would be mainly running in petrol only.
		
Click to expand...

I'm at the early stages of looking for my next car and I have looked at the VW Passatt GTE. The official figure for that is around 218mpg but go on the forums and you will see anything between 43-52mpg in the real world. It is car companies still getting away with horribly misleading information. They should have to quote for a range of journeys, eg city driving, country lane driving, motorway driving. Then 10 miles, 50 miles, 200 miles. That way you get a more realistic spread.

To counter Jack Nicholson, I can handle the truth. I can't handle lies though.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			The mpg figure is a bit of a swizz. In reality it is nesrwr 40 odd. The 134.5 comes about while the batteries are fully charged. If you just drove it to Scotland, it would be mainly running in petrol only.
		
Click to expand...

I was only going by the blurb on Autotrader for a 2015 model

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201910123242246?advertising-location=at_cars


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 4, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Oh yeah lets ban all fun altogether and have done with it. And before animal lovers get themselves all worked up, you chose to have them.
		
Click to expand...

It's not just domesticated pets though as many animals are caused extreme distress by explosions going on all around them.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 4, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			It's not just domesticated pets though as many animals are caused extreme distress by explosions going on all around them.
		
Click to expand...

i wouldn't mind if it was just the 5th, buggers letting them off here on a daily basis, even i broard daylight... from prev experience we will have firworks getting let off from now till Christmas. there was a post on one of the dog walking sites in sneck where someones dog was so scared it dug under the garden fence as was run over last night.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 4, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sorry, but you are widely off the mark regarding car tax on the i8......for a start there's the extra Â£320 a year for the first 5 years as it retail cost exceeds Â£40k.
		
Click to expand...

Not entirely true. Bob did refer to used at around Â£42k which, for an i8b would more than likely be pre 2017 model. The new tax rules only affect vehicles Mar 2017 onward IIRC.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pretty sure it is a BMWi8, an electric hybrid. There is one in the town where I live. It looks as sexy close up as it does in a picture. The downside, for me, is the lack of grace I would have in getting out of it. I would have to go hands first, on my knees and then get up 

Click to expand...

I would have thought you needed a step ladder to get up into it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 4, 2019)

Builders telling me a day something is going to be done by and then missing that dates

Just don't tell me a day. Let me be unaware what's going on and when. Then I won't be cross that you haven't done it.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Builders telling me a day something is going to be done by and then missing that dates

Just don't tell me a day. Let me be unaware what's going on and when. Then I won't be cross that you haven't done it.
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't like my plasterer. he was supposed to be here two weeks ago!


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i wouldn't mind if it was just the 5th, buggers letting them off here on a daily basis, even i broard daylight... from prev experience we will have firworks getting let off from now till Christmas. there was a post on one of the dog walking sites in sneck where someones dog was so scared it dug under the garden fence as was run over last night.
		
Click to expand...

Guessing Diwali doesn't happen in your parts...


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 4, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Guessing Diwali doesn't happen in your parts...
		
Click to expand...

not as far as i know? Saturday and sunday afternoon was scrotes on the council estate playing field and swings


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 4, 2019)

Rooter said:



			You wouldn't like my plasterer. he was supposed to be here two weeks ago!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't like that at all!!

He showed u about half 4.. to do the floor go for that .. he's apologised for his plumber not doing the rad today 

It's annoying 

But I'll calm down


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 4, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Oh yeah lets ban all fun altogether and have done with it. And before animal lovers get themselves all worked up, you chose to have them.
		
Click to expand...

You're a moron aren't you?


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 4, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Guessing Diwali doesn't happen in your parts...
		
Click to expand...

It does in mine, and we had a great time celebrating it. The dog not so much.


----------



## IanM (Nov 4, 2019)

Course closed last two Saturdays.... open yesterday, but taken up most of day by Winter League... of course it's open today when I am working... odds on it being closed next Saturday!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Well,  yippee a  gross 73  today , unfortunately a different kind of gross my 73rd birthday.
 FFS where did all those years go


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 4, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Well,  yippee a  gross 73  today , unfortunately a different kind of gross my 73rd birthday.
FFS where did all those years go

Click to expand...

Happy birthday Billyboy.
Hope the fire brigade are on hand to douse the flames from the cake candles


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Happy birthday Billyboy.
Hope the fire brigade are on hand to douse the flames from the cake candles
		
Click to expand...

I'm only 23 in centigrade lol


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 4, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm only 23 in centigrade lol
		
Click to expand...

But 73 in wisdom


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			But 73 in wisdom

Click to expand...

You obliviously haven't met me .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I take it you didn't have the playing lesson I suggested weeks ago?
		
Click to expand...

Bit complicated. Not sure if answered to that effect at the time. I have lessons at a range where there is only a pitch and putt attached and my teaching pro (and my club) are reluctant for him to come to Royal Ascot as it could be seen as taken potential income from the pro. Add the fact that the pro we've had in post has recently left to move to Hampshire and we've a new one coming in and finding his feet. 

To be honest the playing lesson isn't high on my priorities for now (given how difficult a course can be to play when wet and muddy in winter) and I have found the transition from what I've been shown into play recently easy to make recently. I just had one of those days yesterday where I couldn't do a thing right and the tempo and timing were all over the place and I couldn't make a putt and three putted too often. 19 points (9 out and 10 back) and I tried all the way round


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bit complicated. Not sure if answered to that effect at the time. I have lessons at a range where there is only a pitch and putt attached and my teaching pro (and my club) are reluctant for him to come to Royal Ascot as it could be seen as taken potential income from the pro. Add the fact that the pro we've had in post has recently left to move to Hampshire and we've a new one coming in and finding his feet. 

To be honest the playing lesson isn't high on my priorities for now (given how difficult a course can be to play when wet and muddy in winter) and I have found the transition from what I've been shown into play recently easy to make recently. I just had one of those days yesterday where I couldn't do a thing right and the tempo and timing were all over the place and I couldn't make a putt and three putted too often. 19 points (9 out and 10 back) and I tried all the way round
		
Click to expand...

Just ask him to show up undercover and play a round with you at your club? Played a few rounds with my old teaching pro .. can't stop that


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 5, 2019)

A & e wait times 

9pm daughter throws up 
10pm 111 says bring her to a & e as could be concussion 

12am see nurse told wait for Dr 

4am seen Dr and told all ok 

She stopped being sick at midnight 
She kept food and water down from midnight 

4 hours for the Dr? Also I always thought they had a priority system .. thought being head and a toddler she would be top of list 

Nope this 14 year old lad who had a fight at school got seen before her for his fracture hand ..

Whilst a poor 5 year old girl is being sick in corner (not my daughter )

Maybe just when I was younger fractures were lowest priority


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Just ask him to show up undercover and play a round with you at your club? Played a few rounds with my old teaching pro .. can't stop that
		
Click to expand...

He's actually a well known face and the range is only a mile or so from the club so going "undercover" not possible especially as he teaches a number of the membership. Also he feels as a pro it's unethical to turn up and use the facilities to teach. I guess the only option would be for me to pay a green fee somewhere, him to use PGA access and do it on a "neutral" course and for him to then jump off after an hour or however many holes he can do. Clearly with a full teaching diary (and travel time) he wouldn't want to play a full round


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			A & e wait times

9pm daughter throws up
10pm 111 says bring her to a & e as could be concussion

12am see nurse told wait for Dr

4am seen Dr and told all ok

She stopped being sick at midnight
She kept food and water down from midnight

4 hours for the Dr? Also I always thought they had a priority system .. thought being head and a toddler she would be top of list

Nope this 14 year old lad who had a fight at school got seen before her for his fracture hand ..

Whilst a poor 5 year old girl is being sick in corner (not my daughter )

Maybe just when I was younger fractures were lowest priority
		
Click to expand...

I agree and thought concussion was a priority. I suggest that as food and water stayed down, they were happy to keep your daughter under observation. Hard to say about 4 hours for a doctor although in my opinion does seem a long time but could be dependant on number of factors. On the plus side it sounds as though she isn't too bad and hopefully will start to feel better soon but as aprent I can see how you'd be annoyed at what happened


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree and thought concussion was a priority. I suggest that as food and water stayed down, they were happy to keep your daughter under observation. Hard to say about 4 hours for a doctor although in my opinion does seem a long time but could be dependant on number of factors. On the plus side it sounds as though she isn't too bad and hopefully will start to feel better soon but as aprent I can see how you'd be annoyed at what happened
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing there was no observation it is more a case of if we feel it gets worse we press the buzzer and rush her back into the ward 

Your sent back to child a & e waiting area 

We ended up sitting on floor due to lack of sitting but id put that down to it being children so you don't get people on own you get 2 or 3 people with them .

Least it's free and hasnt wiped out our finances like if we were in America .


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Nov 5, 2019)

Sat here at work will absolutely NOTHING TO DO. Our only customer has now gone. Boss has said (by phone call from another site last week) "to carry on as normal". 

THERE IS NOTHING TO DO !!!!!

I'm off to have a wander around the site to try and find the two deer we have.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Sat here at work will absolutely NOTHING TO DO. Our only customer has now gone. Boss has said (by phone call from another site last week) "to carry on as normal".

THERE IS NOTHING TO DO !!!!!

I'm off to have a wander around the site to try and find the two deer we have.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness I've had barely any work to do for about two months. That's why I'm on here all the time.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			In fairness I've had barely any work to do for about two months. That's why I'm on here all the time.
		
Click to expand...

I need that sort of job in my life ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Dando (Nov 5, 2019)

being massively hungover, felling like shite and aching like buggery.

had a massive serving of cold shoulder last night when I stumbled home at just before midnight

currently nursing a bottle of Lucozade at my desk.

still it was good fun


----------



## bobmac (Nov 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He's actually a well known face and the range is only a mile or so from the club so going "undercover" not possible especially as he teaches a number of the membership. Also he feels as a pro it's unethical to turn up and use the facilities to teach. I guess the only option would be for me to pay a green fee somewhere, him to use PGA access and do it on a "neutral" course and for him to then jump off after an hour or however many holes he can do. Clearly with a full teaching diary (and travel time) he wouldn't want to play a full round
		
Click to expand...

I admit I haven't watched all your videos on YT but I did watch the linear scramble test and several things caught my eye.






At about 4.45mins you are in the rough, 185 to the green and you want to move the ball left to right. That being the case, shouldn't you be aiming left and was a ''little 4'' ever going to reach?
So set up and club selection could be looked at.

On the next tee you are 179 from the green, ball teed up, again a little 4 iron, a good strike and still came up short.
So club selection again questionable.
Another thing is your set up.
It looks as if you point the club at the target and then stand square to the club but you don't check.
In fact at 16:20 you set up and don't look at all.

Just a couple of things that may help you find more fairways and greens without touching the swing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I admit I haven't watched all your videos on YT but I did watch the linear scramble test and several things caught my eye.






At about 4.45mins you are in the rough, 185 to the green and you want to move the ball left to right. That being the case, shouldn't you be aiming left and was a ''little 4'' ever going to reach?
So set up and club selection could be looked at.

On the next tee you are 179 from the green, ball teed up, again a little 4 iron, a good strike and still came up short.
So club selection again questionable.
Another thing is your set up.
It looks as if you point the club at the target and then stand square to the club but you don't check.
In fact at 16:20 you set up and don't look at all.

Just a couple of things that may help you find more fairways and greens without touching the swing.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback Bob. I'll have a look back and then look at my alignment on the practice ground (rather than symmetry of a range mat). Good point regarding club selection and maybe a review of distances hit in order as well. Appreciate the time taken and the tips


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 5, 2019)

Dando said:



			being massively hungover, felling like shite and aching like buggery.

had a massive serving of cold shoulder last night when I stumbled home at just before midnight

currently nursing a bottle of *Lucozade *at my desk.

still it was good fun
		
Click to expand...

Lucozade! It's been ruined for me by them changing the formula and reducing the amount of sugar in it.  Tastes awful now.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 5, 2019)

Mrs Radd being diagnosed with depression and the pills she has been given making her feel worse


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Mrs Radd being diagnosed with depression and the pills she has been given making her feel worse
		
Click to expand...

Not good pal. HID has struggled with that and associated problems for a long time (touch wood all in a good place since working at a school). Just be as supportive as you can, encourage her to talk and be patient


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 5, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Mrs Radd being diagnosed with depression and the pills she has been given making her feel worse
		
Click to expand...

It can often be the case that the meds make people feel worse before they start to have a positive effect. Hopefully she can stick with them but if it gets very bad then back to the docs to reassess.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not good pal. HID has struggled with that and associated problems for a long time (touch wood all in a good place since working at a school). Just be as supportive as you can, encourage her to talk and be patient
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Martin I have been trying to get her to have a holiday but she just doesn't seem to want to anything at the moment .it's the anxiety attacks that are the worst as she just falls apart in tears .she hasn't worked in three weeks and I have probably taken up to near a fortnight off myself as she doesn't want to be alone.
I wish I knew what triggered it off but can't put my finger on anything specific .we haven't got relationship probs or financial worries ,so quite why she should feel depressed is a worry.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 5, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			It can often be the case that the meds make people feel worse before they start to have a positive effect. Hopefully she can stick with them but if it gets very bad then back to the docs to reassess.
		
Click to expand...

We have an appointment with the doc tomorrow,hopefully she can give her a little bit of comfort in that your assumption is right and it takes a while to react in the right way for her.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 5, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Thanks Martin I have been trying to get her to have a holiday but she just doesn't seem to want to anything at the moment .it's the anxiety attacks that are the worst as she just falls apart in tears .she hasn't worked in three weeks and I have probably taken up to near a fortnight off myself as she doesn't want to be alone.
I wish I knew what triggered it off but can't put my finger on anything specific .we haven't got relationship probs or financial worries ,so quite why she should feel depressed is a worry.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately another one whoâ€™s been/is in your shoes, just be there for her, the tears can flow at anytime and sometimes she will want to talk and other times she wonâ€™t, just still be there and offer the hugs and cuddles.
Saying the right thing at wrong time and vice versa is difficult and a minefield, be patient and be strong.
Itâ€™s not easy for you either, so try and give yourself a break, you going downhill is no good for either of you.
Good luck.


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Thanks Martin I have been trying to get her to have a holiday but she just doesn't seem to want to anything at the moment .it's the anxiety attacks that are the worst as she just falls apart in tears .she hasn't worked in three weeks and I have probably taken up to near a fortnight off myself as she doesn't want to be alone.
*I wish I knew what triggered it off but can't put my finger on anything specific *.we haven't got relationship probs or financial worries ,so quite why she should feel depressed is a worry.
		
Click to expand...

I truly sympathise with you and your wife.
When I suffered, it was due to something that had happened in my childhood that I'd locked away in the far recesses of my brain.
It had been affecting me my whole life, I just didn't realise because I thought I'd forgotten all about it, but it had been constantly gnawing away at my subconscious for decades.
It was only bought to light by a superb counsellor I was seeing.
It needed a professional to get to the root cause, then, once the cause was found, the only way was forward.
I really hope this helps.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 5, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Unfortunately another one whoâ€™s been/is in your shoes, just be there for her, the tears can flow at anytime and sometimes she will want to talk and other times she wonâ€™t, just still be there and offer the hugs and cuddles.
Saying the right thing at wrong time and vice versa is difficult and a minefield, be patient and be strong.
Itâ€™s not easy for you either, so try and give yourself a break, you going downhill is no good for either of you.
Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

The hugs and cuddles are there on tap and like you say Trying to keep a happy face when you feel like crying yourself is hard ,it hurts to see her like she is at the moment and saying the right things at the right time is of paramount importance as it helps her get through the rough patches.
   She sees the doc tomorrow so hopefully they might have something new to help ease things a bit.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 5, 2019)

Up at half 3 for the journey back to Aberdeen for work after 4 weeks off â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2019)

Someone who refuses to take the olive branch I offered them.


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2019)

Motorists who are not aware just how dangerous driving can be.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 6, 2019)

GoDaddy - bunch of rip-off merchants.    Tried doubling my hosting fees thinking I wouldn't notice - then started charging me in $ not Â£ in spite of multiple calls and updates - then applied taxes on the American value and then the UK value too.     So when I started to switch hosts, they then made it as difficult as possible to move the server.  My website was down for the best part of two weeks.   Total assholes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			The hugs and cuddles are there on tap and like you say Trying to keep a happy face when you feel like crying yourself is hard ,it hurts to see her like she is at the moment and saying the right things at the right time is of paramount importance as it helps her get through the rough patches.
   She sees the doc tomorrow so hopefully they might have something new to help ease things a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully the doctor can at least offer some professional advice and support but I fear (from personal experience) sometimes behind closed doors it gets worse before any tiny patches of hope and signs of improvement. There is no fast track or easy answer and beware as the toil of being strong for her WILL catch up with you at some point so make sure you have a release valve (golf etc). My wife got to the point of self harm but thankfully is on a very positive arc of the curve in the last few years partly from her job at the school she started a year ago, ironically after a really bad year in work in the hospital with bullying and other problems. Life can take very strange turns and you simply have to get over these "speed bumps" on lifes highway. It will take time but I know you'll be there every step of the way with your wife.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 6, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Mrs Radd being diagnosed with depression and the pills she has been given making her feel worse
		
Click to expand...

Tough times ahead mate. Be there for her. Try and listen to what she says but try and not confront what she says. If you disagree with a point, don't say no, ask her why she feels like that. Getting her to understand the root cause is more important than confronting it in the early days. Even though you may know why, she needs to come to the why.

Listen to the doc. Ask questions. Don't just take a prescription for pills, ask for something to compliment them e.g. talking therapies/cognitive behaviour therapy and developing her own coping mechanisms is so important.

As someone who suffered PTSD for a number of years, and quite literally stood on the edge of a cliff, its so important to get someone professional to help create the mechanisms needed.

And when you have time for yourself, use it to recharge the batteries. Read a book, listen to music. Lose yourself with a bit of mindfulness.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 6, 2019)

The office loudmouth who has returned from holiday and has told everyone the same sodding story this morning.   Four hours he has been in and has done no work whatsoever.   I must have heard about his damn pedalo trip four times now.  He is going to get his bottle of Sangria put in a place he will need a very good doctor to retrieve it soon.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 6, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			We have an appointment with the doc tomorrow,hopefully she can give her a little bit of comfort in that your assumption is right and it takes a while to react in the right way for her.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it goes well. Sometimes finding forums of users of the same meds can help reassure as they are real life stories of their experiences on taking them.


----------



## Piece (Nov 6, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Thanks Martin I have been trying to get her to have a holiday but she just doesn't seem to want to anything at the moment .it's the anxiety attacks that are the worst as she just falls apart in tears .she hasn't worked in three weeks and I have probably taken up to near a fortnight off myself as she doesn't want to be alone.
I wish I knew what triggered it off but can't put my finger on anything specific .we haven't got relationship probs or financial worries ,so quite why she should feel depressed is a worry.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2019)

Politicians, threads on politics, a small percentage of posters on the threads , Brexit , General Election , Referendum, Tories , Labour , Brexit Party

And currently the bill at Â£1bn for all these votes 

Well done for making a complete mess of the UK


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Politicians, threads on politics, a small percentage of posters on the threads , Brexit , General Election , Referendum, Tories , Labour , Brexit Party

And currently the bill at Â£1bn for all these votes

Well done for making a complete mess of the UK
		
Click to expand...

UK seems just fine to me at the minute. Chin up, no point in getting all doom and gloomy about everything


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2019)

Nato.


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 6, 2019)

Soon be Christmas!


----------



## Dando (Nov 6, 2019)

My soon to be ex work colleague whoâ€™s not done anything he said he would on our 2 biggest clients and heâ€™s now off â€œillâ€ again so Iâ€™ve had to sort it all out and their insurance policies all expire today so guess whoâ€™s working late on his birthday


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2019)

Dando said:



			My soon to be ex work colleague whoâ€™s not done anything he said he would on our 2 biggest clients and heâ€™s now off â€œillâ€ again so Iâ€™ve had to sort it all out and their insurance policies all expire today so guess whoâ€™s working late on his birthday
		
Click to expand...

Happy Birthday Mate..


----------



## Dando (Nov 6, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Happy Birthday Mate..

Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 6, 2019)

Lost my wedding ring when my daughter was in a& e 

It's ok I think it's insured 

Doesn't cover loss or theft by pickpockets 

Wow 

Your a bunch of ..


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Happy Birthday Mate..

Click to expand...

Yep, happy birthday!


----------



## Wolf (Nov 6, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Nato.
		
Click to expand...

Anything in particular they done to annoy you or the fact they've extended a hand to Ukraine for membership thus rattling Russia cage.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Anything in particular they done to annoy you or the fact they've extended a hand to Ukraine for membership thus rattling Russia cage.
		
Click to expand...

They are having a 70th birthday party in December near where I live, resulting in roads near me being closed for 3 days. I will need to get a permit to be allowed home.

More than that though, it will cause a gathering of protesters and tin foil hat wearers who will inevitably end up camping on the verge opposite my house. It happened when Bilderberg was here, and will be the same again. 

Unless Trump doesn't come.


----------



## Slime (Nov 6, 2019)

Dando said:



			My soon to be ex work colleague whoâ€™s not done anything he said he would on our 2 biggest clients and heâ€™s now off â€œillâ€ again so Iâ€™ve had to sort it all out and their insurance policies all expire today so guess whoâ€™s working late on his birthday
		
Click to expand...

Bit late to the party, but happy birthday fella.


----------



## Slime (Nov 6, 2019)

arnieboy said:



			Soon be Christmas!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but also soon to be Boxing Day.


----------



## chellie (Nov 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Lost my wedding ring when my daughter was in a& e

It's ok I think it's insured

Doesn't cover loss or theft by pickpockets

Wow

Your a bunch of ..
		
Click to expand...

How upsetting for you. How is your daughter now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 6, 2019)

chellie said:



			How upsetting for you. How is your daughter now.
		
Click to expand...

She's fine which is the main thing, everything else doesn't overly matter it's just an inconvenience


----------



## chellie (Nov 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			She's fine which is the main thing, everything else doesn't overly matter it's just an inconvenience
		
Click to expand...

Glad she is OK .


----------



## BrianM (Nov 7, 2019)

Trapped nerve in my neck, bloody agony ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

Chelsea Tractors!

Not only to the women, sorry people driving driving them park appallingly on the school run, but now ones smashed up my missus car!

So repairs to sort and potentially golf to be missed. 
Not in a good mood!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Chelsea Tractors!

Not only to the women, sorry people driving driving them park appallingly on the school run, but now ones smashed up my missus car!

So repairs to sort and potentially golf to be missed.
Not in a good mood!
		
Click to expand...

Assuming they at least had the good grace to stop and leave details


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Assuming they at least had the good grace to stop and leave details
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, and fortunately with it being her works car she also has no excess to pay due to the women admitted fault. 

Nobody was in car which is obviously the main thing. Tbh the school runs and attitudes towards parking are a constant source of frustration!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah, and fortunately with it being her works car she also has no excess to pay due to the women admitted fault. 

Nobody was in car which is obviously the main thing. Tbh the school runs and attitudes towards parking are a constant source of frustration!
		
Click to expand...

If there was nobody in your wife's car then the other driver would find it very hard not to accept the fault for the accident. She'd do well to convince anyone that a parked car had reversed in to her. ðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			If there was nobody in your wife's car then the other driver would find it very hard not to accept the fault for the accident. She'd do well to convince anyone that a parked car had reversed in to her. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Yes that's true. 

But trust me, she'd probably try!


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Trapped nerve in my neck, bloody agony ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

 I've had one of those for best part of a year and got it while having therapy for a shoulder injury.


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2019)

after working til 8.30 last night sorting out issues caused by a colleague, I was back in the office at 7.15 this morning to carry on, only to find more issues and said colleague is off "ill" again.
the sooner he leaves this place the better as he's managed to alienate the whole team


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah, and fortunately with it being her works car she also has no excess to pay due to the women admitted fault. 

Nobody was in car which is obviously the main thing. Tbh the school runs and attitudes towards parking are a constant source of frustration!
		
Click to expand...

You have witnesses I hope. You should be able to include the cost of a hire car onto the claim as well.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You have witnesses I hope. You should be able to include the cost of a hire car onto the claim as well.
		
Click to expand...

All covered through work fortunateky.

Any claim where she's not at fault, all costs incurred coblvered


----------



## bobmac (Nov 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			All covered through work fortunateky.

Any claim where she's not at fault, all costs incurred coblvered
		
Click to expand...

Is English your first language ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Is English your first language ?  

Click to expand...

Yes, but fat fingers and a nice small phone mean (more than) occasionally it would appear it's not.....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			All covered through work fortunateky.

Any claim where she's not at fault, all costs incurred coblvered
		
Click to expand...

I imagine a loan car would be organised then, so no golf missed


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I imagine a loan car would be organised then, so no golf missed

Click to expand...

It will be, but a she's officially off work from today til next Tuesday. Not entirely sure when that will be sorted. The golf is tomorrow. Fortunately the in laws are helping out.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 7, 2019)

Dando said:



			I've had one of those for best part of a year and got it while having therapy for a shoulder injury.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t believe how much it hinders day to day activities, frustrating and painful ðŸ˜–


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2019)

It's been a bad afternoon...
The stupid system for uploading photos to the For Sale section is rubbish.
Tried resizing pictures and uploading ....but Computer say Up Yours!!!!
Can't be bothered to mess about with it any more 
I am aware that my technology skills are not brilliant but it shouldn't be that difficult.
Bah!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			It's been a bad afternoon...
The stupid system for uploading photos to the For Sale section is rubbish.
Tried resizing pictures and uploading ....but Computer say Up Yours!!!!
Can't be bothered to mess about with it any more
I am aware that my technology skills are not brilliant but it shouldn't be that difficult.
Bah!
		
Click to expand...

Use something like this and just put the links in? 



http://imgur.com/upload


Edit: ffs the link won't bloody work, I'm with you screw technology!

Lemme try it this way

```
https://imgur.com/upload
```
Edit2: funnily enough the website is an anagram of your name.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 7, 2019)

The news. I like watching the news, seeing what is happening, but at the moment the first 15 minutes or so is taken up with election lies. Before this it has been taken up with Brexit lies. There is stuff happening all over the world and we don't get to hear about it or see it because domestic politics is dominating and will continue to do so for a while longer.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 7, 2019)

I have to have a really in depth medical for my potential career change, my GP released medical records straight away however the Military central records Office still have not actioned a request for my medical records by my potential new employer, the time frame Central records quoted was 4 weeks for release of files, here we are 6 weeks later and having chased them today got told they hadn't even opened the request yet and will be at least another 3 weeks before they do ðŸ˜


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2019)

Why am I still hearing homemade fireworks displays going on ..?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Why am I still hearing homemade fireworks displays going on ..?
		
Click to expand...

It's the weekend. Not everyone will have done them midweek. 

It's always the same.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Why am I still hearing homemade fireworks displays going on ..?
		
Click to expand...

Be at least 3 weeks of knobs letting them off,. Then they'll go quiet as they'll be getting drunk at Christmas parties but let them off again in time for NYE


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			It's the weekend. Not everyone will have done them midweek.

It's always the same.
		
Click to expand...

Er...Dave....it's Thursday...
Why not wait till the weekend....


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Er...Dave....it's Thursday...
Why not wait till the weekend....
		
Click to expand...



Curse of my shift week ending today.

Convinced myself it was Friday!


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2019)

Breaking down in front of my 2 girls as the stress of work This week sent me back to that horrible dark place


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dando said:



			Breaking down in front of my 2 girls as the stress of work This week sent me back to that horrible dark place
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they're a Ray of light for you mate 

Always best to get it out though!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 7, 2019)

Dando said:



			Breaking down in front of my 2 girls as the stress of work This week sent me back to that horrible dark place
		
Click to expand...

Hang in there mate ,it's only work, a job, that can be changed if it is getting you down that much.
 I have read that you are doing some other blokes work as he is a total knob.
Refuse to do it any more .tell your boss you have enough to do without covering for said knob.


----------



## GaryK (Nov 7, 2019)

Haven't felt able to comfortably swing a club, yet alone hit a ball, since fracturing my elbow and arm late August.
Left elbow seems to be much better, but the right wrist still has some discomfort and I don't want to set my recovery back by not listening to my body.
Bloody frustrating!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 7, 2019)

Dando said:



			Breaking down in front of my 2 girls as the stress of work This week sent me back to that horrible dark place
		
Click to expand...

Hang in there bro, you're one of the good guys.


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Hang in there bro, you're one of the good guys.
		
Click to expand...

What Murph said.


----------



## Crow (Nov 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			What Murph said.  

Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 7, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Hang in there bro, you're one of the good guys.
		
Click to expand...

Work to live, don't live to work.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			Breaking down in front of my 2 girls as the stress of work This week sent me back to that horrible dark place
		
Click to expand...

Gird your loins D. Not sure what that means but it sounds like it could be fun...

Many years ago, as the company I worked for grew, I took on more and more work, working longer and longer hours. I'd speak to the boss about recruitment and he'd agree it was needed but nothing would happen. I decided to start at 9 and finish at 5, apart from the odd mega emergency. Anything not completed was finished off the following day. After a few weeks of the boss asking why things weren't being finished I would reply that there's only so many hours in the day, he okayed recruitment. It went against the grain with me, almost working to rule, but it brought balance back to my work-life routine.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			Breaking down in front of my 2 girls as the stress of work This week sent me back to that horrible dark place
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the girls understand you, support you and know the cause of the problem James. The need, I'd say, is a chat at work  with your line manager, given its clear that your workload is unreasonable at present.


----------



## Dando (Nov 8, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Hang in there mate ,it's only work, a job, that can be changed if it is getting you down that much.
I have read that you are doing some other blokes work as he is a total knob.
Refuse to do it any more .tell your boss you have enough to do without covering for said knob.
		
Click to expand...

My boss has been helping out otherwise Iâ€™d have really lost it!


----------



## Dando (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for the nice words chaps.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			Thanks for the nice words chaps.
		
Click to expand...

As others have said, you need to change things at work. It can't go on and clearly covering for your colleague taking an unacceptable toll. Jobs can be changed. Explain to your girls what is going on so they don't start carrying the burden and think somehow they are responsible. Stay strong. You know you are bigger and better than any problem in front of you and have escaped the darkness before and are far stronger this time around.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			Thanks for the nice words chaps.
		
Click to expand...

You're in the trees J.
Just bunt it out onto the fairway - it's nice in the sunshine.
Waiting for you


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Nov 8, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Why am I still hearing homemade fireworks displays going on ..?
		
Click to expand...

Coz it was on a weekday. This means some will have it on the Saturday before and some, like us, are having it this Saturday.  Don't worry, we've not got many fireworks.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2019)

our first dusting of snow


----------



## Rooter (Nov 8, 2019)

Useless trades people.

My plasterer who has done really good work for me before, he is not the best at time keeping but this time is something else!!

He lives in Germany part of the year, comes over, works for a bit and goes back. I was scheduled to have my extension started 3 weeks ago to co-inside with him being in the UK. On the way to the ferry his van breaks down, cant afford a garage so has to fix it himself. 1 week delay.

Following week he crosses, but then tells me he has to go to Birmingham first as his mum is in hospital, quite serious by the sounds of it, and i am nice and compassionate, so OK no worries, family always first! Turns into another week delay!

Sunday, he messages me, i will be there 9AM tuesday and be done by Friday night, (good as i have a chippy booked!) Tuesday he eventually rocks up at 1:15, i wasn't there, my dad was in charge (who had been sat in my house since 9AM). Proceeds to drink coffee, chat to my dad and put a few plasterboards up. Finishes at 7PM. See you tomorrow at 9:15, have to drop my van for an MOT locally. No problem!

Wednesday, 11AM, my dad calls me, 'he is still not here' (sat in my house all day again!) ok, so he texts me, the van failed on something, but they can fix it, then get it passed! Any chance you can advance me 100 quid so i can pay for it? And i stupidly do, he has worked for me before, i trusted him. Well thats the last i have heard from him. Sent him a message via whatsapp again yesterday, Nothing. Its not even been delivered to his phone, so his phone has been off for over 36 hours!?!?

Now sent him a message last night saying to pick up his tools by the end of the weekend, or they are off to the tip. And he has left well over a grands worth of tools here..

I just cant fathom how people can live their lives like that?! OK, his mum is ill, has life stuff in the way, COMMUNICATE!!! thats all thats needed. Anyway, new plasterer popping in later to quote to finish it off ASAP which is going to cost me tons more, but lesson learned. Trust no-one.

And Breathe.......


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hospital car parks, X ray appointment this morning, not a space to be had, not helped by lots taking up two spaces... ended up going to Tesco and walking over


----------



## Rooter (Nov 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Hospital car parks, X ray appointment this morning, not a space to be had, not helped by lots taking up two spaces... ended up going to Tesco and walking over
		
Click to expand...

Every little helps eh!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Every little helps eh!
		
Click to expand...

certainly did ended up spending Â£30 i wouldn't have if i'd got a space


----------



## Rooter (Nov 8, 2019)

He has finally replied, and turns out his mum dies on Wednesday hence no contact. i feel awful now...




Rooter said:



			Useless trades people.

My plasterer who has done really good work for me before, he is not the best at time keeping but this time is something else!!

He lives in Germany part of the year, comes over, works for a bit and goes back. I was scheduled to have my extension started 3 weeks ago to co-inside with him being in the UK. On the way to the ferry his van breaks down, cant afford a garage so has to fix it himself. 1 week delay.

Following week he crosses, but then tells me he has to go to Birmingham first as his mum is in hospital, quite serious by the sounds of it, and i am nice and compassionate, so OK no worries, family always first! Turns into another week delay!

Sunday, he messages me, i will be there 9AM tuesday and be done by Friday night, (good as i have a chippy booked!) Tuesday he eventually rocks up at 1:15, i wasn't there, my dad was in charge (who had been sat in my house since 9AM). Proceeds to drink coffee, chat to my dad and put a few plasterboards up. Finishes at 7PM. See you tomorrow at 9:15, have to drop my van for an MOT locally. No problem!

Wednesday, 11AM, my dad calls me, 'he is still not here' (sat in my house all day again!) ok, so he texts me, the van failed on something, but they can fix it, then get it passed! Any chance you can advance me 100 quid so i can pay for it? And i stupidly do, he has worked for me before, i trusted him. Well thats the last i have heard from him. Sent him a message via whatsapp again yesterday, Nothing. Its not even been delivered to his phone, so his phone has been off for over 36 hours!?!?

Now sent him a message last night saying to pick up his tools by the end of the weekend, or they are off to the tip. And he has left well over a grands worth of tools here..

I just cant fathom how people can live their lives like that?! OK, his mum is ill, has life stuff in the way, COMMUNICATE!!! thats all thats needed. Anyway, new plasterer popping in later to quote to finish it off ASAP which is going to cost me tons more, but lesson learned. Trust no-one.

And Breathe.......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 8, 2019)

Rooter said:



			He has finally replied, and turns out his mum dies on Wednesday hence no contact. i feel awful now...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate, itâ€™s not funny, but I did laugh when I read it.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 8, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Every little helps eh!
		
Click to expand...

Thought that was an ironic quote after reading your post 8847.

Hope the new plasterer exceeds expectations


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2019)

getting some stuff out of one of the sheds at the very back of the garden and then noticed a very large pile of leaves and grsss up against the shed.. thought it was strange as there are only Holly and  Laural tree's there,  none leave are like these and have not cut the grass down there in weeks, on closer inspection its leaves and Chinese pears from the Bungalow that back on the ours... the cheeky buggers ( or should i say their Gardener) have been chucking stuff over the fence....


----------



## Piece (Nov 8, 2019)

Tesco delivery. Failed to show yesterday. Broken down lorry, they say. Rearranged for 2:15-2:45 today. Did they show? Nope.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 8, 2019)

Piece said:



			Tesco delivery. Failed to show yesterday. Broken down lorry, they say. Rearranged for 2:15-2:45 today. Did they show? Nope.
		
Click to expand...

If nothing else it is good for your diet .


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			getting some stuff out of one of the sheds at the very back of the garden and then noticed a very large pile of leaves and grsss up against the shed.. thought it was strange as there are only Holly and  Laural tree's there,  none leave are like these and have not cut the grass down there in weeks, on closer inspection its leaves and Chinese pears from the Bungalow that back on the ours... the cheeky buggers ( or should i say their Gardener) have been chucking stuff over the fence....
		
Click to expand...

Chuck it back over - that's what I'd do.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 8, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Chuck it back over - that's what I'd do.
		
Click to expand...

Or he could be charged with theft


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Chuck it back over - that's what I'd do.
		
Click to expand...

my first instinct, but that just seems petty.
 its an old lady that has small bungalow with a small ish garden ( build it what was a part of ours in the 30's) she 's  only had it a couple of months, but has a gardener.. it was him.. wife want to slip a note through her door, the house is afair way from ours and we don't see her or the prev owners at all TBH


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 8, 2019)

Rooter said:



			He has finally replied, and turns out his mum dies on Wednesday hence no contact. i feel awful now...
		
Click to expand...


Knowing builders the way I do I wouldn't be surprised if he was lying. Sounds like a shyster so reckon your well shot of him.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 8, 2019)

Seriously you need to chuck it back over the fence.the gardener is a total knob and if the old girl says anything I'm sure once she is told what is happening she will do one of two things .firstly telling the gardener not to do it again or sack him .it's not really a problem  for you ,it's her problem .and if it continues to be dumped over the fence keep shoving it back .I'm sure they will get the message eventually


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			my first instinct, but that just seems petty.
its an old lady that has small bungalow with a small ish garden ( build it what was a part of ours in the 30's) she 's  only had it a couple of months, but has a gardener.. it was him.. wife want to slip a note through her door, the house is afair way from ours and we don't see her or the prev owners at all TBH
		
Click to expand...

Can you stick a note on the fence or something telling him to quit dumping on your land or you'll report him?


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2019)

Being woken at 3am by people know youâ€™ve not been sleeping well.
Iâ€™m now wide awake again for the 4th
Day in a row


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 9, 2019)

We're currently living with my in-laws (5 weeks in) having sold our old house and waiting on the new one being built. I get on well with and love them both and they think the world of our daughter. They're doing us a big favour and I do fully appreciate it. However:
- I'm sick of Sunday dinners. 4 so far this week.
- Everything is a "waste of money" (not like they're short of a bob or two or live in a shack).
- Their choice of tv shows is terrible.
- My 7 year old has both wrapped around her little finger. Ok for a few hours a week usually, but annoys me when it's 100% of the time.
- The temperature in the house is either tropical or arctic conditions. Can vary from room to room too.
- They let the phone ring about 7 times before answering.
- Same with the doorbell. 

Aaahhh that feels better...


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 9, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			We're currently living with my in-laws (5 weeks in) having sold our old house and waiting on the new one being built. I get on well with and love them both and they think the world of our daughter. They're doing us a big favour and I do fully appreciate it. However:
- I'm sick of Sunday dinners. 4 so far this week.
- Everything is a "waste of money" (not like they're short of a bob or two or live in a shack).
- Their choice of tv shows is terrible.
- My 7 year old has both wrapped around her little finger. Ok for a few hours a week usually, but annoys me when it's 100% of the time.
- The temperature in the house is either tropical or arctic conditions. Can vary from room to room too.
- They let the phone ring about 7 times before answering.
- Same with the doorbell.

Aaahhh that feels better...
		
Click to expand...

One of the best things, in life, is having your own space...


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 9, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			We're currently living with my in-laws (5 weeks in) having sold our old house and waiting on the new one being built. I get on well with and love them both and they think the world of our daughter. They're doing us a big favour and I do fully appreciate it. However:
- I'm sick of Sunday dinners. 4 so far this week.
- Everything is a "waste of money" (not like they're short of a bob or two or live in a shack).
- Their choice of tv shows is terrible.
- My 7 year old has both wrapped around her little finger. Ok for a few hours a week usually, but annoys me when it's 100% of the time.
- The temperature in the house is either tropical or arctic conditions. Can vary from room to room too.
- They let the phone ring about 7 times before answering.
- Same with the doorbell. 

Aaahhh that feels better...
		
Click to expand...

Oh I can relate and I don't envy you 

My toddler has my parents round her finger and its like be firmer with her lol 

Same with waste of money.. they once lent me money for something and I then got a loan to pay them back because I hated my mum's judgement when I bought myself something . I said sorry if rather pay the bank interest they don't question me buying a game 

And Sunday dinners are named as such for the reason they are for Sunday's!!!!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 9, 2019)

Goes against the grain having moan about the NHS... But, yesterday herself had some fairly major surgery... And, despite it being all pre-planned, she spent five hours in recovery as they didn't have an available bed... Folk in recovery were BRILLIANT and highly apologetic but after surgery you just want to be with your family...


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2019)

Just spent 90 mins at the tutankhamun exhibition and got fed up with ignorant knobs who would just stand in front of you when youâ€™re trying to read the text under one of the exhibits


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			Just spent 90 mins at the tutankhamun exhibition and got fed up with ignorant knobs who would just stand in front of you when youâ€™re trying to read the text under one of the exhibits
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ I'm seeing it next week, and NO, I dont remember him coming to the throne ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2019)

chrisd said:



			ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ I'm seeing it next week, and NO, I dont remember him coming to the throne ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

You donâ€™t remember because you were so old when he took the throne!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£

Itâ€™s really good mate and worth getting the audio unit


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			You donâ€™t remember because you were so old when he took the throne!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£

Itâ€™s really good mate and worth getting the audio unit
		
Click to expand...

Oh that hurts James ðŸ˜©

We're going with the brother in law whose a dead keen archaeologist so at least we'll get translations of the writings etc


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Dando said:



			Just spent 90 mins at the tutankhamun exhibition and got fed up with ignorant knobs who would just stand in front of you when youâ€™re trying to read the text under one of the exhibits
		
Click to expand...

The Egyptian taxi driver ? Ali Toot n come in . 
I'll get my coat


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			The Egyptian taxi driver ? Ali Toot n come in .
I'll get my coat 

Click to expand...

That deserves a ban from the forum


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2019)

I remember queuing for what seemed like days in '72 to see it first time round....
Ended up so bored and knackered I found it a bit Meh..


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 9, 2019)

the tool who vandalised Inverness Cathedral last night by writting "fuck the pope" in 2ft high letter across the the front.... must have passed them by its a prodestant church... numptys


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 9, 2019)

At a concert last night 

All you can hear is people who are eating sweets or coughing. 

Itâ€™s only 2 hrs. Can people not go 2 hrs without eating ðŸ¤£


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 9, 2019)

The weather...or rather the season. Fed up with it being cold and damp already


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 9, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Can you stick a note on the fence or something telling him to quit dumping on your land or you'll report him?
		
Click to expand...

wife popped a note through the door and she came around and apologised say it was her grandson not the Gardener... saying he thought it was just woods not someones Garden


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			wife popped a note through the door and she came around and apologised say it was her grandson not the Gardener... saying he thought it was just woods not someones Garden

Click to expand...

Ahh bless her - I bet she felt awful but at least it's all sorted and lazy ass grandson will have to dispose of the garden rubbish correctly!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2019)

Popping into the supermarket for some shopping on the way home, paying for them and then taking a call and leaving the bananas (what I actually needed to most) on the self service checkout


----------



## Wolf (Nov 9, 2019)

My MiL ðŸ˜ 
I literally don't think I can type the full length of what issues she has caused us today. Suffice to say she upset the kids, started an argument between herself. And Mrs Wolf, leaving Mrs Wolf unbelievably angry and upset so much so she's said the MiL is no longer welcome at our home, wants to put distance between herself and MiL. Also had a bath and gone to bed soon as we tucked the kids in...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			My MiL ðŸ˜ 
I literally don't think I can type the full length of what issues she has caused us today. Suffice to say she upset the kids, started an argument between herself. And Mrs Wolf, leaving Mrs Wolf unbelievably angry and upset so much so she's said the MiL is no longer welcome at our home, wants to put distance between herself and MiL. Also had a bath and gone to bed soon as we tucked the kids in...
		
Click to expand...

Tough day. Not sure what you can do other than let everyone calm down, chat to your wife and see how the land lies. Lots of stuff gets said in the heat of the moment. Try and let it go, chill and start again tomorrow. I would say enjoy a game of golf but given your location I assume that's not feasible at the moment


----------



## Wolf (Nov 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tough day. Not sure what you can do other than let everyone calm down, chat to your wife and see how the land lies. Lots of stuff gets said in the heat of the moment. Try and let it go, chill and start again tomorrow. I would say enjoy a game of golf but given your location I assume that's not feasible at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it's the 2nd major issue in as many weeks caused by the woman ðŸ™„. I personally can't fathom why she is behaving the way she is towards Mrs Wolf & the kids. We'll have a chat about it tomorrow and see how she feels. Sadly everything is under water especially the course.. So I'll head to the gym and vent frustration there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Unfortunately it's the 2nd major issue in as many weeks caused by the woman ðŸ™„. I personally can't fathom why she is behaving the way she is towards Mrs Wolf & the kids. We'll have a chat about it tomorrow and see how she feels. Sadly everything is under water especially the course.. So I'll head to the gym and vent frustration there.
		
Click to expand...

Left field question, but is the MIL ok? Is she on medication for anything or could she be suffering from depression or something to make her behave like this?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 10, 2019)

I've a few but I'll keep it snappy.

Muscle pain in my lower back

Muscle strains in both biceps

PP inability to mark a card correctly. It's not hard is it? It is if you only mark scores down every 3 holes and don't take care ðŸ˜¡.

My in laws, all of them ðŸ¤¬

FiL in particular ðŸ¤¬

Waking up at 3am this morning. Wide awake ðŸ˜³

Going to a trade show in Germany this week knowing I'm going to get a bashing over the B word. 

(It is entirely possible that being awake since 3am has exaggerated the irritation level of these issues. Then again maybe not ðŸ¤”)#


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2019)

People failing to have the common decency to observe the 2 min silence


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People failing to have the common decency to observe the 2 min silence
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, there are people out there that just don't care and/or understand.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People failing to have the common decency to observe the 2 min silence
		
Click to expand...

Add churches that when you turn up for a Remembrance service make you feel unwelcome or uncomfortable.

I don't believe but round my way churches seem to have a monopoly on services, so we go to one.  I've bothered to put a collar & tie on, and come out to pay my respects to those who paid the ultimate price; please do not judge me because I am not a regular attender.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 10, 2019)

Jose Mourinho.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I remember queuing for what seemed like days in '72 to see it first time round....
Ended up so bored and knackered I found it a bit Meh..
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s because you were 9 Doh ðŸ™„


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 10, 2019)

Went to B&Q, asked a teenage assistant where the Jubilee clips were.

Whatâ€™s a Jubilee clip? Was the answer....
Give me strength


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 10, 2019)

The fact the record industry are now trying to flog you Vinyl records for 4 times the price they were when they phased them out and made us pay double what you could by an LP for a cd... its better they said the prices will come down they said... at Jonny Rotten said " ever get the feeling you've been cheated"

Robbing Bar Stewards


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Went to B&Q, asked a teenage assistant where the Jubilee clips were.

Whatâ€™s a Jubilee clip? Was the answer....
Give me strength
		
Click to expand...

He has a point! I had to look it up. Usually known as  a whatamafingamy


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Went to B&Q, asked a teenage assistant where the Jubilee clips were.

*Whatâ€™s a Jubilee clip?* Was the answer....
Give me strength
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			He has a point! *I had to look it up.* Usually known as  a whatamafingamy
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			Really?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly


----------



## IainP (Nov 10, 2019)

What about a hose clip with worm drive? ðŸ™‚ðŸ‘


----------



## GG26 (Nov 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			Really?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m with Homer on this one.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 10, 2019)

Iâ€™m amazed, set up a poll to see if itâ€™s widespread ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Iâ€™m with Homer on this one.
		
Click to expand...

Wow ......................... I must be older than I'd feared!


----------



## chellie (Nov 10, 2019)

I know what jubilee clips are


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 10, 2019)

Are they clips of only fools and horses lovilee jubilee as Dell boy would say .

Ok I will get my coat


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Iâ€™m with Homer on this one.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with Fragger.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 10, 2019)

The Queen has a few years of Jubilee clips


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 10, 2019)

Areas in the hospital grounds marked up KEEP CLEAR full of Audi, BMW and Mercedes... Guessing the running costs of their posh wheels leaves them unable to afford the parking fee...


----------



## Wolf (Nov 10, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Areas in the hospital grounds marked up KEEP CLEAR full of Audi, BMW and Mercedes... Guessing the running costs of their posh wheels leaves them unable to afford the parking fee...
		
Click to expand...

Used to hate this at gym I used to run in Kent, was a shared car park with M&S plus a few other retailers. You'd get BMW, Mercs even had the odd Ferrari and 1 McClaren P1 filling up all the disabled bays so they didn't damage their paint work, I used to refuse people entry till they'd moved their car but often I'd arrive on site and they'd already be there whilst the people that needed them were struggling in the normal bays...


----------



## Neilds (Nov 11, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Went to B&Q, asked a teenage assistant where the Jubilee clips were.

Whatâ€™s a Jubilee clip? Was the answer....
Give me strength
		
Click to expand...

A teenage assistant in b&q?!????
All the staff in our local are about 80


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2019)

Neilds said:



			A teenage assistant in b&q?!????
All the staff in our local are about 80
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but at least they'll know what a Jubilee Clip is....the World is saved


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2019)

Reason for Edit  :  Just seen the poll.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 11, 2019)

Neilds said:



			A teenage assistant in b&q?!????
All the staff in our local are about 80
		
Click to expand...

Right, I'm off down B&Q for a job. 
Hang on, it's raining..........I'll go tomorrow


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2019)

Listening to Classic FM for a short while this morning - that I can't listen to _Dance of the Mirlitons _without "Everyone's a fruit and nut case" and Frank Muir getting in the way of my enjoyment of that lovely piece of music.  

This might well go over the heads of some of the younger of our august body.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Listening to Classic FM for a short while this morning - that I can't listen to _Dance of the Mirlitons _without "Everyone's a fruit and nut case" and Frank Muir getting in the way of my enjoyment of that lovely piece of music. 

This might well go over the heads of some of the younger of our august body.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently you can buy them in the same aisle, or should that be era?, as the jubilee clips


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 11, 2019)

Car's failed it's MOT. Can't remember the last one I had that passed first time.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Car's failed it's MOT. Can't remember the last one I had that passed first time.
		
Click to expand...

Does that say something about how you treat your cars? ðŸ¤£


----------



## drdel (Nov 11, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Car's failed it's MOT. Can't remember the last one I had that passed first time.
		
Click to expand...

You obviously needed one of Fraggers Jubilee clips ....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Apparently you can buy them in the same aisle, or should that be era?, as the jubilee clips
		
Click to expand...

Mirlitons?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Mirlitons?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly although I was thinking more of Fruit & Nut. I do remember the advert though, very catchy jingle.


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2019)

Taking MIL home from A&E at around midnight, only to get a puncture on the bloody A3!
First puncture for years.

See 'Things that gladden the heart'.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			Taking MIL home from A&E at around midnight, only to get a puncture on the bloody A3!
First puncture for years.

See 'Things that gladden the heart'.
		
Click to expand...

Not good. Which hospital were you at as sounds like she was seen very well. Always good to hear of A&E's doing well


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not good. Which hospital were you at as sounds like she was seen very well. Always good to hear of A&E's doing well
		
Click to expand...

The Royal Surrey in Guildford.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			The Royal Surrey in Guildford.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I know they've done a big A&E recruitment drive so looks like it's paying dividends. Fair play to the police too for stopping to help


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2019)

My magic laundry basket and dishwasher seem to have stopped working again, it's the same every time the wife goes away for a few days.


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 12, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			My magic laundry basket and dishwasher seem to have stopped working again, it's the same every time the wife goes away for a few days. 

Click to expand...


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Possibly although I was thinking more of Fruit & Nut. I do remember the advert though, very catchy jingle.
		
Click to expand...

Too catchy


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 12, 2019)

Houses that have Xmas trees already up, dressed and lit.......it's the 12th of November for fecks sake


----------



## bobmac (Nov 12, 2019)

White Christmas was on the tele this afternoon


----------



## user2010 (Nov 12, 2019)

Idiots in cars with 'daytime front driving lights' who think all their lights are properly on when it's dark. Knobheads.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 12, 2019)

The guy at work we call Jackanory for obvious reasons and his life stories.. Today's was his mate who's 28yrs old and  lives in Nottingham has just left the Army as the highest rank in the whole of the Army leaving because even though he was the top man was only earning Â£17,000 despite having thousands of people supposedly below him that he was responsible for ðŸ™„

We literally get a new story off him each day, yesterday's one was how he drove his car at 150mph through speed cameras without getting flashed.. For the record he drives a fiat puntoðŸ˜‚


----------



## chellie (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			The guy at work we call Jackanory for obvious reasons and his life stories.. Today's was his mate who's 28yrs old and  lives in Nottingham has just left the Army as the highest rank in the whole of the Army leaving because even though he was the top man was only earning Â£17,000 despite having thousands of people supposedly below him that he was responsible for ðŸ™„

We literally get a new story off him each day, yesterday's one was how he drove his car at 150mph through speed cameras without getting flashed.. For the record he drives a fiat puntoðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Difficult to keep a straight face listening to him I would imagine.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 12, 2019)

chellie said:



			Difficult to keep a straight face listening to him I would imagine.
		
Click to expand...

It's even harder not to extend the right arm and slap him when he starts, he only works 4 days a week so you get a slight break however  he does 12hrs at a time so it's a long duration of his dross.. In all honesty I think he is probably a little lonely and maybe is seeking acceptance through his story telling. But wait and see what tomorrow's will be....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 12, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Idiots in cars with 'daytime front driving lights' who think all their lights are properly on when it's dark. Knobheads.
		
Click to expand...

More likely they have auto lights and have forgotten to put them in that setting.


----------



## user2010 (Nov 12, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			More likely they have auto lights and have forgotten to put them in that setting.
		
Click to expand...


Idiots who invented 'auto lights'. Knobheads


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Idiots who invented 'auto lights'. Knobheads
		
Click to expand...

Add to that, the people who think 'rain sensing wipers' are a good idea.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2019)

Work colleague messaging me at home. I understand they have issues at home but getting drunk and then messaging me isn't the way forward.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 13, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Idiots who invented 'auto lights'. Knobheads
		
Click to expand...

Why?ðŸ¤”


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 13, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Why?ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Mine don't come on in the fog.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 13, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Mine don't come on in the fog.
		
Click to expand...

Neither do mine so, guess what, I use that revolutionary thing called the lights control and turn them on myself. 

Doesn't make auto-lights a bad idea though.

Whatever happened to common sense? 

Those that lack it would still be unlikely to turn their lights on in fog or failing light if they didn't have auto-lights.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2019)

I have auto lights. The only real flaw is that a light doesn't come on the dash advising when they are on. That would give piece of mind and clarity.

 I also don't know if mine come on during fog so I simply turn the dial to dipped. If it showed up on the dash it would be clearer.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have auto lights. The only real flaw is that a light doesn't come on the dash advising when they are on. That would give piece of mind and clarity.

I also don't know if mine come on during fog so I simply turn the dial to dipped. If it showed up on the dash it would be clearer.
		
Click to expand...

If my memory serves me correctly, you drive a Superb. I would imagine your dash illumination will change when your lights come on, being VW group. I know my Transporter van changes it's dash illumination when the dipped beams are on instead of the DRL's.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If my memory serves me correctly, you drive a Superb. I would imagine your dash illumination will change when your lights come on, being VW group. I know my Transporter van changes it's dash illumination when the dipped beams are on instead of the DRL's.
		
Click to expand...

2 1/2 years in and I haven't noticed a change. VW don't allow skoda to have all of the toys so maybe that has not come across. Then again perhaps I just haven't noticed ðŸ¤”. Simplest would be for a dipped light symbol to illuminate. It's worked on cars for years. 

How does it change on your van?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			2 1/2 years in and I haven't noticed a change. VW don't allow skoda to have all of the toys so maybe that has not come across. Then again perhaps I just haven't noticed ðŸ¤”. Simplest would be for a dipped light symbol to illuminate. It's worked on cars for years.

How does it change on your van?
		
Click to expand...

I have the dash illumination lower for night than daylight. I also have a light indicator in the dash binnacle when the lights are on. However I first notice the radio/sat nav screen goes dimmer when the lights come on and DRL's go off. I am one who hates the dash lighting being too bright at night, and prefer a more subtle illumination. My previous Transporter didnt have auto lights, but DRL's as they all do. It had a light sensor in the binnacle so the dash night illuminated when you went through tunnels or such as the binnacle in that one wasn't lit in daylight normally.
Having had a few Skoda's, I have found they still have the basic same kit as the VW, and often have more as standard.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 13, 2019)

I have BMW digital cockpit (basically the first gen digital dials) and if my DRLs are on only then the illumination across the dash is white. If my side lights come on, I get a green sidelight indicator lamp, then if driving lights come on then the dash illumination changes to red and the green indicator lamp gets bigger. 
Standard blue indicator lamp for head lights.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have auto lights. The only real flaw is that a light doesn't come on the dash advising when they are on. That would give piece of mind and clarity.

I also don't know if mine come on during fog so I simply turn the dial to dipped. If it showed up on the dash it would be clearer.
		
Click to expand...

The side and head light green warning illuminates on my Hyundai as soon as those lights come on, automatically or manually.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			The side and head light green warning illuminates on my Hyundai as soon as those lights come on, automatically or manually.
		
Click to expand...

It's so obvious isn't it? No idea why that isn't the same for all.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2019)

Took the wrong exit out of a train station this evening. A 2 minute walk took me 45 minutes ðŸ¤¬.


----------



## user2010 (Nov 13, 2019)

Dashboards being illuminated without the need to turn your lights on, thus  lots of idiots think they have their lights on at night.Knobheads


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2019)

If they had automatic lights it wouldn't be a problem would it....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Took the wrong exit out of a train station this evening. A 2 minute walk took me 45 minutes ðŸ¤¬.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you must have realised? How come it took so long?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surely you must have realised? How come it took so long?
		
Click to expand...

I should have added, I was in Munich so language issues, street and exit names were a problem. If you have ever been to Munich you would understand. The main underground station is huge, like a shopping centre. Hard to navigate when inside, I took a wrong turn. I thought I could get to the surface and walk around the outside of the station and come to the correct exit but it doesn't allow that. That meant I had to take diversions and work my way back. It all started to blend together, I couldn't see any familiar landmarks and the downward spiral began. I don't have a great sense of direction and by the end I was like a 4 year old who had been spun around and left to find their way. Epic fail as my son would say.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I should have added, I was in Munich so language issues, street and exit names were a problem. If you have ever been to Munich you would understand. The main underground station is huge, like a shopping centre. Hard to navigate when inside, I took a wrong turn. I thought I could get to the surface and walk around the outside of the station and come to the correct exit but it doesn't allow that. That meant I had to take diversions and work my way back. It all started to blend together, I couldn't see any familiar landmarks and the downward spiral began. I don't have a great sense of direction and by the end I was like a 4 year old who had been spun around and left to find their way. Epic fail as my son would say.
		
Click to expand...

Makes it much clearer. I had a similar incident as a teenager on a school exchange trip to Frankfurt. I decided to take a tram into town (with the full knowledge of the family) with a a couple of my mates. So far so good. Once we got into Frankfurt town centre, we foolishly decided to split up and explore. I soon realised I had no idea where I was and my schoolboy German inefficient to ask for help. Panic set in and so I began running aimlessly looking for the right tram stop. In the end I had to stop and ask for help. Not successfully at first (and here was me thinking they all got taught good English at school!) but eventually found a hotel, an English speaking receptionist who helped and a porter who took me to the tram stop and waited until it came. When I got back I said what a great time I had and it was never mentioned again


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2019)

The little bastard who stole Mrs Slime's bike from outside the gym she uses ............................. and it had a lock on it!
I hope they break their legs.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 14, 2019)

Mog1 sleeping inthe middle of the bed. Fine, I can live with that. 4 o clock in the morning deciding that the bestest ever thing in the world is to stuff his very wet nose into my eyeball, not so much. Repeated attempts over the next 15 minutes wears thin. Little pita.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 15, 2019)

Roofers, whenever it's wet it's too wet to finish my roof

Whenever it's nice weather they are nowhere to be seen 

Finish my job please it's apparently 4 hours work so do that then your done.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			The guy at work we call Jackanory for obvious reasons and his life stories.. Today's was his mate who's 28yrs old and  lives in Nottingham has just left the Army as the highest rank in the whole of the Army leaving because even though he was the top man was only earning Â£17,000 despite having thousands of people supposedly below him that he was responsible for ðŸ™„

We literally get a new story off him each day, yesterday's one was how he drove his car at 150mph through speed cameras without getting flashed.. For the record he drives a fiat puntoðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Everyone has a mate like that! We call ours TwoSh! ts. Because if you have had one, he has had two!

Also, he goes on holiday to Elevenerife. Its one better than Tenerife...


----------



## Dando (Nov 15, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Everyone has a mate like that! We call ours TwoSh! ts. Because if you have had one, he has had two!

Also, he goes on holiday to Elevenerife. Its one better than Tenerife...
		
Click to expand...

I used to work with a guy like that and we called him "Billy 2 sheds"


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2019)

There's a guy at our clubs who always disappears when it's beer time.
His nickname is Crime ............................... because crime never pays!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 15, 2019)

Smart devices.

Had a tricky problem, the wife decided after we refitted the kitchen she wanted island lights.. i had power close by, but no way of switching as the room was finished and i didnt want to chase any new cables in. Decided to whip the extractor down and install an smart plug, voice activated to switch on and off! It has worked brilliantly for 3 months now! Until today, it has decided to stop working, so i need to reboot it. Its off a switched fused spur, so easy right! no. the plug then requires you to hold the button on it to re-pair. Great, its in the fcuking ceiling.....


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 15, 2019)

Hearing some thieving toerags have been nicking the pumping equipment at the flooded areas up north.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 15, 2019)

Hailstones, at least half an inch across. Dread to think what the car body work and windscreen look like. Lasted about half an hour, and then came the thunder and lightning. decided not to walk into the village for the usual Friday tea time beer with mi amigos.


----------



## IanM (Nov 15, 2019)

Course open all week.  Started peeing down at 6.30pm.  Bet it rains all night and closes the course.  Typical


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 15, 2019)

Mud...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Mud...
		
Click to expand...

Bit hard on Les Gray and the boys. Really liked Tiger Feet


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bit hard on Les Gray and the boys. Really liked Tiger Feet
		
Click to expand...

I laughed until I stopped ðŸ™ƒ


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2019)

The new Renault Clio TV advert.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2019)

Watford. It's the car insurance claim capital of the UK, apparently. So I drive every day from Watford to North London and back every day. North London is like the Wild West, no rules, do what you like, and then I go home to somewhere worse on paper. Lovely.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 15, 2019)

Falling over and breaking the phone Iâ€™ve only just paid Â£200 to have fixed ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2019)

Gary Player.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 16, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Mud...
		
Click to expand...

 Thats right thats right thats right


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 16, 2019)

You keep making bad jokes like that and you'll find it will be lonely this Christmas.


----------



## Piece (Nov 16, 2019)

I think I have mild sciatica. Slight numb pain from back, through right rear and down through leg. Any tips to alleviate and cure??


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 16, 2019)

Burger King
Tasteless and pricey


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 16, 2019)

It's my turn to wash the footy team kit this week, after the muddiest game of the year


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 16, 2019)

Pouring my favourite single malt into my favourite glass. Poured a good inch and then spotted a chip out of the glass and a piece in the whiskey. An inch of whiskey down the sink...


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Pouring my favourite single malt into my favourite glass. Poured a good inch and then spotted a chip out of the glass and a piece in the whiskey. An inch of whiskey down the sink...
		
Click to expand...

You should've used the old dish towel or handkerchief filter trick, only an inch ha ha.


----------



## IainP (Nov 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Falling over and breaking the phone Iâ€™ve only just paid Â£200 to have fixed ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. Any alcohol involved?


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 16, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			You should've used the old dish towel or handkerchief filter trick, only an inch ha ha.
		
Click to expand...

"Pouring..." I only pour one glass of an evening.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Burger King
Tasteless and pricey
		
Click to expand...

But infinitely better than Mcdonalds


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But infinitely better than Mcdonalds
		
Click to expand...

Aha but are they better than the old Wimpeyâ€™s ? ðŸ™ƒ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Aha but are they better than the old Wimpeyâ€™s ? ðŸ™ƒ
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 16, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Aha but are they better than the old Wimpeyâ€™s ? ðŸ™ƒ
		
Click to expand...

Got banned from the Wimpey in Wycombe for asking if the waitresses did everything with relish.......it was 1979


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Got banned from the Wimpey in Wycombe for asking if the waitresses did everything with relish.......it was 1979
		
Click to expand...

I take it that was a "no".


----------



## Imurg (Nov 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I take it that was a "no".
		
Click to expand...

I'm told some of them did....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I'm told some of them did....

Click to expand...

Shame you picked the wrong one.


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2019)

I've just seen the John Lewis Christmas TV advert.
Oh, how they've absolutely slaughtered a superb song .............................. I feel BiM's pain.
It's a disgrace!


----------



## drdel (Nov 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I'm told some of them did....

Click to expand...

Is that regular or go large for 50p!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2019)

Slime said:



			I've just seen the John Lewis Christmas TV advert.
Oh, how they've absolutely slaughtered a superb song .............................. I feel BiM's pain.
It's a disgrace!
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind some cover versions, but that's not one of them!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 17, 2019)

I had a genuinely lovely weekend lined up. Completely bombed out by a stinking cold, topped by my favourite, blocked sinuses ðŸ¤§ðŸ˜·. I was wide awake with head pounding at 2am this morning ðŸ˜­


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I had a genuinely lovely weekend lined up. Completely bombed out by a stinking cold, topped by my favourite, blocked sinuses ðŸ¤§ðŸ˜·. I was wide awake with head pounding at 2am this morning ðŸ˜­
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2019)

Cars driving at 3.00 in perfect conditions with full headlights on


----------



## Slime (Nov 17, 2019)

Selling my Mum's car.
It's advertised for Â£5,000 and someone has just texted me to see if I'd take Â£3,000.
NO ................... JOG ON!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 17, 2019)

Slime said:



			Selling my Mum's car.
It's advertised for Â£5,000 and someone has just texted me to see if I'd take Â£3,000.
NO ................... JOG ON!
		
Click to expand...

Okay, Â£3,250 then?


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 18, 2019)

People in the office printing off emails to "remind me to deal with it"...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Burger King
Tasteless and pricey
		
Click to expand...

Are you mad? The bacon double cheeseburger is sent from heaven. And their fries are great.

Not a patch on Five Guys though.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			It's my turn to wash the footy team kit this week, after the muddiest game of the year 

Click to expand...

Our team just gave everyone their own shirt so everyone washes their own.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 18, 2019)

People using the reply all function for stuff that in no way needs to be seen by everyone.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 18, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			People using the reply all function for stuff that in no way needs to be seen by everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Or people who should use reply all, but don't, meaning half the people on the original circulation now have no idea what is going on.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 18, 2019)

AGODA

Purposefully use them When sorting big golf breaks so everyone can pay at hotel. Also means I can keep an eye out for special offers at other places or amend numbers until week before. 

So imagine my surprise when they took close to Â£1200 from my account due to the hotel In question not offering that option. Even though the rooms I chose had that selected and still show the option now. Speak to customer services and get told hotel have no refund policy but they will put special request in due to it being their error. I then get copy of request which is a standard one saying I want to cancel as per terms and expect no refund!

Made worse by fact I used debit card as it was only a reservation, not booking and card was simply meant to used to hold it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2019)

People who are utterly clueless about what to do when a vehicle is behind them on blue lights. 

Two lane approach to a traffic light junction. Lights are at red. Ambulance in lane 2, blue lights no sirens, with about 3 vehicles ahead of it, lane 1 solid. Lights turn green, ambulance puts sirens on, lane 1 stays put to let the ambulance go whilst the vehicles in lane 2 try to force their way into the packed lane 1 ðŸ™„

PULL THROUGH THE GREEN LIGHT AND THEN MOVE OVER YOU CRETINS. 

How do they remember to breathe?


----------



## drdel (Nov 18, 2019)

Amazon delivery updates; "2 stops away"... that was 11:00hrs and it was only 3 miles away at most !!


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Okay, Â£3,250 then? 

Click to expand...

You making me an offer?  
Everyone loves a nice E30!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 18, 2019)

numpties who tried to deliver a case of wine today and put down it had been refused.... it was'nt refused you clown, i wasn't in


----------



## IanM (Nov 18, 2019)

Worked from home today.....had to go to the golf club to pick up an item for wife's xmas prezzie.

Beautiful morning.  Clear blue sky, not a breath of wind.  Place packed with seniors all having a right good time.  I had to get back home to get on a Skype Call.....    blimey I want to retire!!  (see the lottery thread!  )


----------



## IanM (Nov 18, 2019)

EON Energy..... now supplying my 81 year old mum....  one condition was a smart-meter is fitted.   Man shows up and says cabinet too small needs a new one.  Couple of days later my mum gets a message telling her to find an electrician to move her consumer unit.  She is now in major panic.

Thanks numpties....


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Are you mad? The bacon double cheeseburger is sent from heaven. And their fries are great.

Not a patch on Five Guys though.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like I need to give them another chance, but not the one I went to.
Poor food and awful service.


----------



## Dando (Nov 18, 2019)

Just seen the new Ford Mustang! It looks like an estate and itâ€™s bloody electric


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			Just seen the new Ford Mustang! It looks like an estate and itâ€™s bloody electric
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that. It's not even an estate. It's a cross over SUV come estate thingy , come nasty more like. Talk about abusing your heritage.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 18, 2019)

You wont like the new Ford F-150 either then


----------



## bobmac (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm looking forward to Thursday........when Tesla reveal their new pick up truck.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 18, 2019)

A Windows update just as I'm logging off.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 18, 2019)

Thought I'd leave work early today to spend some time with Mrs Wolf as we had a busy weekend but... 

Somehow when unplugging my phone from my desk I managed to damage a small pin in the charging port on my phone rendering the charging/USB post unusable so had to go into town to buy a wireless charging unit for at home. 

Upon getting back to the car in car park, I find the rear passenger side tyre completely deflated and turns out I've a puncture that's not repearable costing me Â£180 for a new tyre.

So not only did I not get home early despite leaving work at 2pm, it was in fact 7pm when I arrived home, I walk in the door find Mrs Wolf in tears as the dragon in law has been round having a pop at her again... Today can truly kiss my arse ðŸ˜


----------



## Piece (Nov 18, 2019)

Jennifer Arcuri.


----------



## Dando (Nov 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I was thinking that. It's not even an estate. It's a cross over SUV come estate thingy , come nasty more like. Talk about abusing your heritage.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like they got Stevie wonder to design it.
As for a plug in, just no! It needs to drink petrol and make an obscene amount of noise


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2019)

Wasting pretty much a whole day at work trying to figure out what my co-worker who's now on holiday has and hasn't done rather than actually getting anything done myself.


----------



## Dando (Nov 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Wasting pretty much a whole day at work trying to figure out what my co-worker who's now on holiday has and hasn't done rather than actually getting anything done myself.
		
Click to expand...

i work with someone like that but it took us 4 days to work out what he hadnâ€™t done


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2019)

Referees who book goalkeepers for wasting time and then add no time on to make up for time wasted.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2019)

When people appeal for someone to come to court and give evidence "under oath" not going into the whole prince Andrew debate but this plea to have him give evidence under oath ... Unless your super religious who would take any notice of oath or not?!!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Thought I'd leave work early today to spend some time with Mrs Wolf as we had a busy weekend but...

Somehow when unplugging my phone from my desk I managed to damage a small pin in the charging port on my phone rendering the charging/USB post unusable so had to go into town to buy a wireless charging unit for at home.

Upon getting back to the car in car park, I find the rear passenger side tyre completely deflated and turns out I've a puncture that's not repearable costing me Â£180 for a new tyre.

So not only did I not get home early despite leaving work at 2pm, it was in fact 7pm when I arrived home, I walk in the door find Mrs Wolf in tears as the dragon in law has been round having a pop at her again... Today can truly kiss my arse ðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

this keeps confusing me, is she your mother or hers?


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			this keeps confusing me, is she your mother or hers?
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking that she's Mrs Wolf's mother.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'm thinking that she's Mrs Wolf's mother.
		
Click to expand...

yes, but why would she be so horrible to her Daughter?


----------



## Wolf (Nov 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'm thinking that she's Mrs Wolf's mother.
		
Click to expand...




patricks148 said:



			yes, but why would she be so horrible to her Daughter?
		
Click to expand...

Yup it's her mother..

Short (maybe long) back story when she was 16 her mum decided to up and move to Lincolnshire to be with a new man but as Mrs Wolf at the time was doing A levels she chose along with her older brother to stay in Kent and they moved in with her dad. Caused friction at the time as MiL doesn't like FiL because he is happily married and has 2 other kids. Last year Mrs Wolf and I moved up to Lincoln for cost reasons and so she could move closer to her mum to make up for lost time. However the bitterness has remained with MiL over Mrs Wolf choice to stay in Kent, to the point nearly 10 years later she still mentions it every time she sees her and slags her dad off, which causes arguments because obviously Mrs Wolf doesn't want her dad spoken badly of especially as he really is a decent man. Since we moved up the MiL partner took a job working away causing MiL to come round more often meaning more often slagging off of Mrs Wolf's dad, meaning more arguments. Even on our wedding day which we were lucky enough to have paid for entirely by her Dad as he can afford to do it and she's his only daughter the MiL made comments to her about her dad just showing off by paying for it etc. Subsequently to that Mrs Wolf has been looking at a big career change and is currently going through the process of RAF Personnel Officer application and has got a big couple of test days at OASC (officer selection centre) coming up in 2 weeks, the MiL has told her she's stupid for thinking she's able to do it etc and that she's just a silly girl for even thinking she can be in the RAF and that she's selfish for looking at doing a career that will take her away from herðŸ™„. As a result she's been told by Mrs Wolf not to come round if she can't support the decisions she wants to make for her life and our future.

Tbh I think the reasons are she is
a) still bitter about the choice her and her brother made to stay behind as she is still very bitter towards their dad.
B) she's very lonely as despite living up here 10 years she never bothered to make friends and now her partner is away for weeks at a time takes that frustrated feeling out on the 1 person available
C) she's always been unbelievably negative and destructive with relationships, which is why MiL & FiL split in the first place over 20years ago, even  Mrs Wolf brother doesn't come to visit anymore as in his words "she's poison to anyone close to her because she wants the world to feel sorry for her as the victim" ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

Well that wasn't as short as it was meant to be but kind of summarises the whole scenario and the woman, but doesn't excuse the way she is towards my wife or her brother.


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 19, 2019)

I have a sister like that, haven't spoken to her for 30 years, neither have most of the family. Problem solved!
If something is rotten you cut it off, no matter how painful it may be.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Yup it's her mother..

Short (maybe long) back story when she was 16 her mum decided to up and move to Lincolnshire to be with a new man but as Mrs Wolf at the time was doing A levels she chose along with her older brother to stay in Kent and they moved in with her dad. Caused friction at the time as MiL doesn't like FiL because he is happily married and has 2 other kids. Last year Mrs Wolf and I moved up to Lincoln for cost reasons and so she could move closer to her mum to make up for lost time. However the bitterness has remained with MiL over Mrs Wolf choice to stay in Kent, to the point nearly 10 years later she still mentions it every time she sees her and slags her dad off, which causes arguments because obviously Mrs Wolf doesn't want her dad spoken badly of especially as he really is a decent man. Since we moved up the MiL partner took a job working away causing MiL to come round more often meaning more often slagging off of Mrs Wolf's dad, meaning more arguments. Even on our wedding day which we were lucky enough to have paid for entirely by her Dad as he can afford to do it and she's his only daughter the MiL made comments to her about her dad just showing off by paying for it etc. Subsequently to that Mrs Wolf has been looking at a big career change and is currently going through the process of RAF Personnel Officer application and has got a big couple of test days at OASC (officer selection centre) coming up in 2 weeks, the MiL has told her she's stupid for thinking she's able to do it etc and that she's just a silly girl for even thinking she can be in the RAF and that she's selfish for looking at doing a career that will take her away from herðŸ™„. As a result she's been told by Mrs Wolf not to come round if she can't support the decisions she wants to make for her life and our future.

Tbh I think the reasons are she is
a) still bitter about the choice her and her brother made to stay behind as she is still very bitter towards their dad.
B) she's very lonely as despite living up here 10 years she never bothered to make friends and now her partner is away for weeks at a time takes that frustrated feeling out on the 1 person available
C) she's always been unbelievably negative and destructive with relationships, which is why MiL & FiL split in the first place over 20years ago, even  Mrs Wolf brother doesn't come to visit anymore as in his words "she's poison to anyone close to her because she wants the world to feel sorry for her as the victim" ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

Well that wasn't as short as it was meant to be but kind of summarises the whole scenario and the woman, but doesn't excuse the way she is towards my wife or her brother.
		
Click to expand...

You need to move away. Far easier said than done and families are clearly complicated but having that woman close to your lives is always going to be a problem. Horrible situation for you.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Yup it's her mother..

Short (maybe long) back story when she was 16 her mum decided to up and move to Lincolnshire to be with a new man but as Mrs Wolf at the time was doing A levels she chose along with her older brother to stay in Kent and they moved in with her dad. Caused friction at the time as MiL doesn't like FiL because he is happily married and has 2 other kids. Last year Mrs Wolf and I moved up to Lincoln for cost reasons and so she could move closer to her mum to make up for lost time. However the bitterness has remained with MiL over Mrs Wolf choice to stay in Kent, to the point nearly 10 years later she still mentions it every time she sees her and slags her dad off, which causes arguments because obviously Mrs Wolf doesn't want her dad spoken badly of especially as he really is a decent man. Since we moved up the MiL partner took a job working away causing MiL to come round more often meaning more often slagging off of Mrs Wolf's dad, meaning more arguments. Even on our wedding day which we were lucky enough to have paid for entirely by her Dad as he can afford to do it and she's his only daughter the MiL made comments to her about her dad just showing off by paying for it etc. Subsequently to that Mrs Wolf has been looking at a big career change and is currently going through the process of RAF Personnel Officer application and has got a big couple of test days at OASC (officer selection centre) coming up in 2 weeks, the MiL has told her she's stupid for thinking she's able to do it etc and that she's just a silly girl for even thinking she can be in the RAF and that she's selfish for looking at doing a career that will take her away from herðŸ™„. As a result she's been told by Mrs Wolf not to come round if she can't support the decisions she wants to make for her life and our future.

Tbh I think the reasons are she is
a) still bitter about the choice her and her brother made to stay behind as she is still very bitter towards their dad.
B) she's very lonely as despite living up here 10 years she never bothered to make friends and now her partner is away for weeks at a time takes that frustrated feeling out on the 1 person available
C) she's always been unbelievably negative and destructive with relationships, which is why MiL & FiL split in the first place over 20years ago, even  Mrs Wolf brother doesn't come to visit anymore as in his words "she's poison to anyone close to her because she wants the world to feel sorry for her as the victim" ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

Well that wasn't as short as it was meant to be but kind of summarises the whole scenario and the woman, but doesn't excuse the way she is towards my wife or her brother.
		
Click to expand...

thanks, she sounds a delight... i won't ask what you think of her


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 19, 2019)

It is stories like that one that make me realise how lucky I am in that my life is pretty uncomplicated.

Now if only I could suss this stupid golf thing.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Yup it's her mother..

Short (maybe long) back story when she was 16 her mum decided to up and move to Lincolnshire to be with a new man but as Mrs Wolf at the time was doing A levels she chose along with her older brother to stay in Kent and they moved in with her dad. Caused friction at the time as MiL doesn't like FiL because he is happily married and has 2 other kids. Last year Mrs Wolf and I moved up to Lincoln for cost reasons and so she could move closer to her mum to make up for lost time. However the bitterness has remained with MiL over Mrs Wolf choice to stay in Kent, to the point nearly 10 years later she still mentions it every time she sees her and slags her dad off, which causes arguments because obviously Mrs Wolf doesn't want her dad spoken badly of especially as he really is a decent man. Since we moved up the MiL partner took a job working away causing MiL to come round more often meaning more often slagging off of Mrs Wolf's dad, meaning more arguments. Even on our wedding day which we were lucky enough to have paid for entirely by her Dad as he can afford to do it and she's his only daughter the MiL made comments to her about her dad just showing off by paying for it etc. Subsequently to that Mrs Wolf has been looking at a big career change and is currently going through the process of RAF Personnel Officer application and has got a big couple of test days at OASC (officer selection centre) coming up in 2 weeks, the MiL has told her she's stupid for thinking she's able to do it etc and that she's just a silly girl for even thinking she can be in the RAF and that she's selfish for looking at doing a career that will take her away from herðŸ™„. As a result she's been told by Mrs Wolf not to come round if she can't support the decisions she wants to make for her life and our future.

Tbh I think the reasons are she is
a) still bitter about the choice her and her brother made to stay behind as she is still very bitter towards their dad.
B) she's very lonely as despite living up here 10 years she never bothered to make friends and now her partner is away for weeks at a time takes that frustrated feeling out on the 1 person available
C) she's always been unbelievably negative and destructive with relationships, which is why MiL & FiL split in the first place over 20years ago, even  Mrs Wolf brother doesn't come to visit anymore as in his words "she's poison to anyone close to her because she wants the world to feel sorry for her as the victim" ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

Well that wasn't as short as it was meant to be but kind of summarises the whole scenario and the woman, but doesn't excuse the way she is towards my wife or her brother.
		
Click to expand...

I would say your MiL is jealous of her daughters happy relationship and supportive husband. When she is stopped from visiting and seeing the grandkids she might see the error of her ways. You are both adults, and parents all to often donâ€™t see that and still think they can control what you do well into your own lives.
All she is probably doing right now, apart from upsetting her daughter and you, is to poison the kids feelings about her which could mean them having no interest in her at all......and Iâ€™m not aware of any grand person that isnâ€™t interested in their grandkids.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You need to move away. Far easier said than done and families are clearly complicated but having that woman close to your lives is always going to be a problem. Horrible situation for you.
		
Click to expand...

If Mrs Wolf gets through her application process that's exactly what will happen and help solve the whole problem, it's just sad really that part of our initial move to bring them closer but has been the complete opposite.



patricks148 said:



			thanks, she sounds a delight... i won't ask what you think of her

Click to expand...

If I wrote that I'd get a MOD imposed forum holiday ðŸ˜‚


Bunkermagnet said:



*I would say your MiL is jealous of her daughters happy relationship and supportive husband*. When she is stopped from visiting and seeing the grandkids she might see the error of her ways. You are both adults, and parents all to often donâ€™t see that and still think they can control what you do well into your own lives.
All she is probably doing right now, apart from upsetting her daughter and you, is to *poison the kids feelings about her which could mean them having no interest in her at all..*....and Iâ€™m not aware of any grand person that isnâ€™t interested in their grandkids.
		
Click to expand...

First bit in bold absolutely spot on part of it.. Second part of it already happened they hate being round her...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 19, 2019)

What is regarded as a 'wee touch of frost in the glens' in Scotland is somehow regarded as a life threatening full alert scenario in the home counties.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 19, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			I have a sister like that, haven't spoken to her for 30 years, neither have most of the family. Problem solved!
If something is rotten you cut it off, no matter how painful it may be.
		
Click to expand...

13 years since I last spoke to my sisters' mother as I refer to her.  Wish it had been 33 years.   The postman at her house would have to fight through all the cobwebs on the letter box to deliver anything at Xmas to her, she's that unpopular.


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2019)

I find some posts just unbelievably sad.
I'm one of the lucky ones, my MiL thinks I'm great and we get on really well.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2019)

people who don't pick up after their dogs, saw one clown today trying to hide it under leaves...as he didn't know i was behind him... he was 10ft from the poo bin.

when i offered him a bag to pick it up  he got abusive....


----------



## Dando (Nov 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			people who don't pick up after their dogs, saw one clown today trying to hide it under leaves...as he didn't know i was behind him... he was 10ft from the poo bin.

when i offered him a bag to pick it up  he got abusive.... 

Click to expand...

Shouldâ€™ve rubbed his nose in it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2019)

HID's sister (my sister in law) have never got on to the point where we barely converse on the odd occasion she is over from San Diego and definitely can't share a room, let alone any time together. I purposely didn't go to her church wedding in Wales as I thought it hypocritical to be in a church and blessing her marriage when I despise the woman (as she does me). I have no issues with her three kids when they come over and so happy to spend time with them and to be fair she has no problem with that. We simply decided to ignore each other. 

In Wolf's case he simply has to find a way to cut the mother in law adrift and leave her in the cold. His wife needs and deserves all the support in the world and he's clearly given that and doesn't need it undermined by a woman spouting pure evil


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			Shouldâ€™ve rubbed his nose in it
		
Click to expand...

Believe me it crossed my mind


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Yup it's her mother..

Short (maybe long) back story when she was 16 her mum decided to up and move to Lincolnshire to be with a new man but as Mrs Wolf at the time was doing A levels she chose along with her older brother to stay in Kent and they moved in with her dad. Caused friction at the time as MiL doesn't like FiL because he is happily married and has 2 other kids. Last year Mrs Wolf and I moved up to Lincoln for cost reasons and so she could move closer to her mum to make up for lost time. However the bitterness has remained with MiL over Mrs Wolf choice to stay in Kent, to the point nearly 10 years later she still mentions it every time she sees her and slags her dad off, which causes arguments because obviously Mrs Wolf doesn't want her dad spoken badly of especially as he really is a decent man. Since we moved up the MiL partner took a job working away causing MiL to come round more often meaning more often slagging off of Mrs Wolf's dad, meaning more arguments. Even on our wedding day which we were lucky enough to have paid for entirely by her Dad as he can afford to do it and she's his only daughter the MiL made comments to her about her dad just showing off by paying for it etc. Subsequently to that Mrs Wolf has been looking at a big career change and is currently going through the process of RAF Personnel Officer application and has got a big couple of test days at OASC (officer selection centre) coming up in 2 weeks, the MiL has told her she's stupid for thinking she's able to do it etc and that she's just a silly girl for even thinking she can be in the RAF and that she's selfish for looking at doing a career that will take her away from herðŸ™„. As a result she's been told by Mrs Wolf not to come round if she can't support the decisions she wants to make for her life and our future.

Tbh I think the reasons are she is
a) still bitter about the choice her and her brother made to stay behind as she is still very bitter towards their dad.
B) she's very lonely as despite living up here 10 years she never bothered to make friends and now her partner is away for weeks at a time takes that frustrated feeling out on the 1 person available
C) she's always been unbelievably negative and destructive with relationships, which is why MiL & FiL split in the first place over 20years ago, even  Mrs Wolf brother doesn't come to visit anymore as in his words "she's poison to anyone close to her because she wants the world to feel sorry for her as the victim" ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

Well that wasn't as short as it was meant to be but kind of summarises the whole scenario and the woman, but doesn't excuse the way she is towards my wife or her brother.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't take this the wrong way, but, from some of your other posts it sounds like your MiL and ex wife could be related.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 19, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Please don't take this the wrong way, but, from some of your other posts it sounds like your MiL and ex wife could be related. 

Click to expand...

I would never take that the wri g way as They are unbelievably alike ðŸ˜‚fortunately my ex wasn't actually ever my legal wife...I wouldnt wish either person on my worst enemy


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2019)

Jo Swinson. .


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2019)

Nicola Sturgeon ................................ an utter chaos monger.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Nov 20, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Yup it's her mother..

Short (maybe long) back story when she was 16 her mum decided to up and move to Lincolnshire to be with a new man but as Mrs Wolf at the time was doing A levels she chose along with her older brother to stay in Kent and they moved in with her dad. Caused friction at the time as MiL doesn't like FiL because he is happily married and has 2 other kids. Last year Mrs Wolf and I moved up to Lincoln for cost reasons and so she could move closer to her mum to make up for lost time. However the bitterness has remained with MiL over Mrs Wolf choice to stay in Kent, to the point nearly 10 years later she still mentions it every time she sees her and slags her dad off, which causes arguments because obviously Mrs Wolf doesn't want her dad spoken badly of especially as he really is a decent man. Since we moved up the MiL partner took a job working away causing MiL to come round more often meaning more often slagging off of Mrs Wolf's dad, meaning more arguments. Even on our wedding day which we were lucky enough to have paid for entirely by her Dad as he can afford to do it and she's his only daughter the MiL made comments to her about her dad just showing off by paying for it etc. Subsequently to that Mrs Wolf has been looking at a big career change and is currently going through the process of RAF Personnel Officer application and has got a big couple of test days at OASC (officer selection centre) coming up in 2 weeks, the MiL has told her she's stupid for thinking she's able to do it etc and that she's just a silly girl for even thinking she can be in the RAF and that she's selfish for looking at doing a career that will take her away from herðŸ™„. As a result she's been told by Mrs Wolf not to come round if she can't support the decisions she wants to make for her life and our future.

Tbh I think the reasons are she is
a) still bitter about the choice her and her brother made to stay behind as she is still very bitter towards their dad.
B) she's very lonely as despite living up here 10 years she never bothered to make friends and now her partner is away for weeks at a time takes that frustrated feeling out on the 1 person available
C) she's always been unbelievably negative and destructive with relationships, which is why MiL & FiL split in the first place over 20years ago, even  Mrs Wolf brother doesn't come to visit anymore as in his words "she's poison to anyone close to her because she wants the world to feel sorry for her as the victim" ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

Well that wasn't as short as it was meant to be but kind of summarises the whole scenario and the woman, but doesn't excuse the way she is towards my wife or her brother.
		
Click to expand...

That makes sad reading.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2019)

lamb curry in work that was more fat and gristle than meat. Very poor and didn't eat it all and now starving hungry


----------



## Imurg (Nov 20, 2019)

It appears to be firework night around here again....
I don't think I can remember an evening since the middle of October when I haven't heard bloody fireworks......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2019)

People who are apparently completely incapable of reading simple instructions and acting upon them, instead resubmitting the same rubbish yet expecting a different result.  Madness.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			People who are apparently completely incapable of reading simple instructions and acting upon them, instead resubmitting the same rubbish yet expecting a different result.  Madness.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Einstein (allegedly) come close to summing your irritation as: The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result


----------



## bobmac (Nov 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't Einstein (allegedly) come close to summing your irritation as: The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result
		
Click to expand...

A bit like golf really


----------



## Slab (Nov 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't Einstein (allegedly) come close to summing your irritation as: The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result
		
Click to expand...

Careful Homer, the same logic applies to forum posts! ðŸ¤£


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't Einstein (allegedly) come close to summing your irritation as: The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result
		
Click to expand...

The 1st sign of insanity is hair growing on the palm of your left hand, the 2nd sign is looking for it


----------



## woofers (Nov 21, 2019)

Black Friday................which now seems to run through Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and on and on.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2019)

Tory's


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Tory's
		
Click to expand...

All 289 ?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2019)

The ever increasing amount of passive aggressive left wing bowlocks being posted on here at the minute. It's kind of shocking how "wild eyed" some otherwise sound people have become.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2019)

Politicians 
Politics
Labour Party
Conservative Party
General Election 
Corbyn
Johnson

sick of it all


----------



## Slime (Nov 21, 2019)

Bastilleâ€™s Dan Smith.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 21, 2019)

People on the right of the political spectrum believing theyâ€™re somehow better than others.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			People on the right of the political spectrum believing theyâ€™re somehow better than others.
		
Click to expand...

We are .


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2019)

The council road sweeper coming round at 5.15am


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2019)

Dando said:



			The council road sweeper coming round at 5.15am
		
Click to expand...

You sure someone hasn't nicked it and is on their way home after a night out..?


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 22, 2019)

Getting up at silly o'clock. I entered a bowling Open k'out, which is played over 4 days. Won yesterday, 1st round. 2nd round means being there for 8:30, and it isn't just around the corner...


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Nov 22, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Getting up at silly o'clock. I entered a bowling Open k'out, which is played over 4 days. Won yesterday, 1st round. 2nd round means being there for 8:30, and it isn't just around the corner...
		
Click to expand...

Huh, something to be really irritated about is not being able to play AT ALL because your course is closed when you can play.


----------



## Piece (Nov 22, 2019)

Bit more than an 'irritation'. My long term mate and golf PP is in intensive care with complications from a blocked vein in liver area. He's made it through surgery this a.m. and we wait to see the future. Jeez.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 22, 2019)

Piece said:



			Bit more than an 'irritation'. My long term mate and golf PP is in intensive care with complications from a blocked vein in liver area. He's made it through surgery this a.m. and we wait to see the future. Jeez.
		
Click to expand...

Here's hoping your pp pulls through mate .I lost my pp and best mate to cancer last year and I still get a bit of a tear welling up Everytime I think about him and what we used to do .
Hope it all turns out right.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 22, 2019)

Finding out that my son has - yet again - a Debt Collection Agency after him for something...and even more irritating - he (claims) knows not what...


----------



## IanM (Nov 22, 2019)

Watching the rain fall this afternoon, suspecting it will be enough to close the course tomorrow.................


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2019)

What appears to be National put your feet on the seats day on South West Trains. 

Peasants.


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			What appears to be National put your feet on the seats day on South West Trains. 

Peasants.
		
Click to expand...

Same on southeastern tonight


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2019)

Jo swindle lying on bbc


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2019)

Builder is very very close to end of work just finishing up

However the spare house keys have been misplaced .. not great .. will have to replace the locks if ness lol


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2019)

the absolute tool who shot past me along Island bank round doing 60+ in a 30 zone on a wet narrow residential lane


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2019)

Lily Allen.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the absolute tool who shot past me along Island bank round doing 60+ in a 30 zone on a wet narrow residential lane
		
Click to expand...

He did well getting from here to your neck of the woods in a couple of hours then....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2019)

SWT announcing the strikes in December going ahead. Going to make getting home each night an interesting challenge


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			He did well getting from here to your neck of the woods in a couple of hours then....
		
Click to expand...

??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2019)

Slime said:



			Lily Allen.
		
Click to expand...

Anything in particular or just for being Lily Allen?


----------



## BrianM (Nov 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			the absolute tool who shot past me along Island bank round doing 60+ in a 30 zone on a wet narrow residential lane
		
Click to expand...

I used to have a flat on Island bank road and there was loads of knobs who would overtake you, itâ€™s a long road but still a 30.


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Anything in particular or just for being Lily Allen?
		
Click to expand...

Just for being Lily Allen ................................. that's enough.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2019)

Slime said:



			Just for being Lily Allen ................................. that's enough.
		
Click to expand...

Don't dispute that, just wondered if she'd come out with another one of her stupid announcements which I'd missed to incur your wrath.


----------



## IainP (Nov 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			??
		
Click to expand...

Guessing imurg also experienced something similar


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't dispute that, just wondered if she'd come out with another one of her stupid announcements which I'd missed to incur your wrath. 

Click to expand...

She wants 'Rule Britannia' to be banned.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2019)

Slime said:



			She wants 'Rule Britannia' to be banned.
		
Click to expand...

She's not known as Silly Allen for nothing.  Quite frightening that the self-important windbag has 1.3 million followers on her Instagram account.  Why?


----------



## Wolf (Nov 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			She's not known as Silly Allen for nothing.  Quite frightening that the self-important windbag has 1.3 million followers on her Instagram account.  Why?
		
Click to expand...

2 fold really, 1)Because some sad acts will remember her when she got her tits out and are hoping for another glimpse, 2) there are genuinely some sad people that think she's interesting and support her tripe.. In both cases the people are simply morons.....


----------



## Dando (Nov 23, 2019)

Xmas songs on the radio already


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2019)

BrianM said:



			I used to have a flat on Island bank road and there was loads of knobs who would overtake you, itâ€™s a long road but still a 30.
		
Click to expand...

i know brian, crazy full pelt in the middle of the road, couple of bends and there was a van parked that he only just missed. its little suprise that these wankers are reg killed on our roads, trouble is they are risking others too


----------



## Wolf (Nov 23, 2019)

Dando said:



			Xmas songs on the radio already
		
Click to expand...

People that have Christmas decorations up already


----------



## Slab (Nov 23, 2019)

Wolf said:



			2 fold really, 1)Because some sad acts will remember her when she got her tits out and are hoping for another glimpse, 2) there are genuinely some sad people that think she's interesting and support her tripe.. In both cases the people are simply morons.....
		
Click to expand...

Pointless post...... Without pictures ðŸ˜


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 23, 2019)

Lewis Capaldi ðŸ™‰


----------



## Dando (Nov 23, 2019)

Wolf said:



			People that have Christmas decorations up already
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™ve just our lights up in the caravan awning


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 23, 2019)

Being charged Â£10.69 for a glass of Sav. Blanc @ Manchester Airport. It was for Mrs 3OTT. My pint was only Â£4.80!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 23, 2019)

Slab said:



			Pointless post...... Without pictures ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

If I posted the original picture I'd probably get a holiday from the Mods but this image should give you an idea......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2019)

eBay sellers who set a starting price below the reserve; just set the starting bid at the reserve, it's not that difficult.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			If I posted the original picture I'd probably get a holiday from the Mods but this image should give you an idea......
View attachment 28617

Click to expand...

This is likeable, good looking & intelligent; what possible connection can it have with Lily Allen?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 23, 2019)

Spaniels have ears.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 23, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			This is likeable, good looking & intelligent; what possible connection can it have with Lily Allen?
		
Click to expand...

It's a dog ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2019)

The Alanis Morissette drummer on Sky Arts, what an annoying clown.
Good player mind


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 23, 2019)

IKEA.    On a Saturday afternoon.       Yes I know, it was my own fault I was there but still.      Bored kids running around all over the place, bored husbands being phone zombies, women on their phones with trollies blocking up the aisle -   chaos in the car park.   Just no.  Never ever EVER again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			IKEA.    On a Saturday afternoon.       Yes I know, it was my own fault I was there but still.      Bored kids running around all over the place, bored husbands being phone zombies, women on their phones with trollies blocking up the aisle -   chaos in the car park.   Just no.  Never ever EVER again.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but did you grab enough pencils to see you through 2020? ðŸ˜„


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2019)

The club putting the christmas decorations up. Too early.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2019)

Liam Payne on McIntrye's show...he must have been desperate for a wee.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Liam Payne on McIntrye's show...he must have been desperate for a wee.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen the unexpected star.. is the show being used to get her a break? The inner cynic in men just says her stage presence was a little too good


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			IKEA.    On a Saturday afternoon.       Yes I know, it was my own fault I was there but still.      Bored kids running around all over the place, bored husbands being phone zombies, women on their phones with trollies blocking up the aisle -   chaos in the car park.   Just no.  Never ever EVER again.
		
Click to expand...

My wife hates how I do IKEA... Look up online what location  the item I need is in..straight through the tills about 30 mins before they close on a Thursday night so noone about 

In and out in 5 mins


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 23, 2019)

The golf club saying they will keep the white tees out for the duration of the winter this year, instead of going to yellow tees only.

Fine, admirable, happy with that. They don't need to be off the stones, but whites? Ok with that.

So today the whites are where? About 15 yards in front of the yellow stones. Yellow tees, about 10 yards in front of the white ones. This is z nonsense.

The whites are where the yellow winter tees were last year.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 23, 2019)

Strictly. Argentine Tango. It's a tough dance. I have done a bit in Buenos Aires with 2 times national champions. Why do the judges, and the professionals get this so wrong. They have not got a flipping clue what Argentine Tango is about, or how you dance it. Nahuel and Noelia would be pulling their hair out watching this rubbish, and the comments on it. Even when they had Vincent and Flavia on the show, the other pros and the judges didn't get it, and without them, just garbage.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Liam Payne on McIntrye's show...he must have been desperate for a wee.
		
Click to expand...

I think just Liam Payne in general qualifies as an irritation.  
Also Bear Grills for me don't why I should in theory like him but he just comes across to smug and idealistic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Strictly. Argentine Tango. It's a tough dance. I have done a bit in Buenos Aires with 2 times national champions. Why do the judges, and the professionals get this so wrong. They have not got a flipping clue what Argentine Tango is about, or how you dance it. Nahuel and Noelia would be pulling their hair out watching this rubbish, and the comments on it. Even when they had Vincent and Flavia on the show, the other pros and the judges didn't get it, and without them, just garbage.
		
Click to expand...

We gave up on strictly about 3 years ago. We saw a Vincent and Flavia tour a while back and they were stunning to watch, absolutely stunning. Highly  recommended to anyone.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 24, 2019)

John Rahm dropping bombs and rendering the rest of the morning somewhat of an anticlimax


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Strictly. Argentine Tango. It's a tough dance. I have done a bit in Buenos Aires with 2 times national champions. Why do the judges, and the professionals get this so wrong. They have not got a flipping clue what Argentine Tango is about, or how you dance it. Nahuel and Noelia would be pulling their hair out watching this rubbish, and the comments on it. Even when they had Vincent and Flavia on the show, the other pros and the judges didn't get it, and without them, just garbage.
		
Click to expand...

Ours it the results show

Pointless. Just put the result on later in evening ..

Luckily the strickly spoiler has been spot on each week on twitter 

Won't ruin for yourself who leaves this week


----------



## woofers (Nov 24, 2019)

pendodave said:



			John Rahm dropping bombs and rendering the rest of the morning somewhat of an anticlimax
		
Click to expand...

This post is really irritating.
Have got the final round on record to watch later, so avoiding any media updates and other news items.
Perhaps a Golf Irritations, European Tour or Race to Dubai thread would have been more appropriat.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 24, 2019)

woofers said:



			This post is really irritating.
Have got the final round on record to watch later, so avoiding any media updates and other news items.
Perhaps a Golf Irritations, European Tour or Race to Dubai thread would have been more appropriat.
		
Click to expand...

You will NOT be disappointed. Good watch. Let me know if you disagree


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 24, 2019)

woofers said:



			This post is really irritating.
Have got the final round on record to watch later, so avoiding any media updates and other news items.
Perhaps a Golf Irritations, European Tour or Race to Dubai thread would have been more appropriat.
		
Click to expand...

I'll add this post to my random irritations 

My grandad wouldn't even let me talk about the game when I arrived round boxing day straight from it.. whole house of grown ups unable to talk the game at all so he could watch as live 

Very much pet hate 

It's like a movie based on a true story.. do you not watch because oh we know what happens? No you watch to see how does that happen 

Won't ruin the round for you .. but if was football for example you would watch to see right how did that goal come about


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 24, 2019)

Our cat sitter has lost our house keys and alarm fob. So job for Monday, change the locks, and arrange for new alarm fobs. Probably only cost us a couple of hundred quid. We have matching locks, so its 3 5 levers, 3 yales, and jeez knows how many keys and fobs. Thanks.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Our cat sitter has lost our house keys and alarm fob. So job for Monday, change the locks, and arrange for new alarm fobs. Probably only cost us a couple of hundred quid. We have matching locks, so its 3 5 levers, 3 yales, and jeez knows how many keys and fobs. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Surely they should cover the cost?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 24, 2019)

Fine theory. Can't see it though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2019)

The cats that think my garden is their personal toilet...


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The cats that think my garden is their personal toilet... 

Click to expand...

Get some Lion dung  from the 2 guys that play at the Zoo


----------



## IanM (Nov 24, 2019)

Someone leaving a large dent in the rear of my car while it was parked.   Hope the blighter was caught on cctv


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The cats that think my garden is their personal toilet... 

Click to expand...

Problem HID knows well and even with cat alarms in the garden they still use it. Put some bark down this afternoon to see if if makes a difference. Lion dung definitely works but not sure how long the odour would use in the wet conditions


----------



## woofers (Nov 24, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			You will NOT be disappointed. Good watch. Let me know if you disagree
		
Click to expand...

Certainly canâ€™t disagree, great final round.


----------



## woofers (Nov 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I'll add this post to my random irritations

My grandad wouldn't even let me talk about the game when I arrived round boxing day straight from it.. whole house of grown ups unable to talk the game at all so he could watch as live

Very much pet hate

It's like a movie based on a true story.. do you not watch because oh we know what happens? No you watch to see how does that happen

Won't ruin the round for you .. but if was football for example you would watch to see right how did that goal come about
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re missing the point....thereâ€™s a perfectly good thread in The Lounge Section for this event which your original post would be appropriate to.
If it was football I wouldnâ€™t care less as I have no interest in it but I do avoid the results of Moto GP as I like to watch that on a Sunday evening.
In case you havenâ€™t noticed there are a fair few folk that record many different types of programmes to avoid adverts and have no wish to receive or hear spoilers.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 24, 2019)

woofers said:



			Youâ€™re missing the point....thereâ€™s a perfectly good thread in The Lounge Section for this event which your original post would be appropriate to.
If it was football I wouldnâ€™t care less as I have no interest in it but I do avoid the results of Moto GP as I like to watch that on a Sunday evening.
In case you havenâ€™t noticed there are a fair few folk that record many different types of programmes to avoid adverts and have no wish to receive or hear spoilers.
		
Click to expand...

If it were football, tennis or cricket I could understand your frustration.

But you're on a golf forum. At times things will cross the lines of out of bounds and the lounge. 

If he'd complained it was gonna cost him money as he'd backed someone else then this would be entirely the correct thread, and it woukd still have contained spoilers.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2019)

woofers said:



			This post is really irritating.
Have got the final round on record to watch later, so avoiding any media updates and other news items.
Perhaps a Golf Irritations, European Tour or Race to Dubai thread would have been more appropriat.
		
Click to expand...

That reminded me of the old TV series  "The Likely Lads "  the episode where they'd recorded a footy game then tried to avoid finding out the result all day so they could watch it live  .


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 24, 2019)

BBC news pixelating the face of a machete weilding youth at the cinema event. Really? Ooh, we need to protect his identity for data protection? Rubbish. He needs banging up, so let people see his face and identify the thug.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2019)

Theatre etiquette, or a complete lack there of; if youâ€™ve selected 4 seats bang in the middle of the row, donâ€™t fall out of the bar at 7.29 for a 7.30 curtain.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2019)

Theatre prices; a small coke, large G & T and 2 ice creams, Â£21. And that wasnâ€™t the West End (and the G & T was on a special!).


----------



## richart (Nov 24, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			That reminded me of the old TV series  "The Likely Lads "  the episode where they'd recorded a footy game then tried to avoid finding out the result all day so they could watch it live  .
		
Click to expand...

Spoiler alert. Game was postponed !


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2019)

richart said:



			Spoiler alert. Game was postponed !
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was 5-1 with 2 penalties lol


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 24, 2019)

The idiots swapping car paint and parts on the M3 and again on the M25. Is it so hard to drive a car in the same direction as every one else and not hit anyone?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			The cats that think my garden is their personal toilet... 

Click to expand...

Someone told me once that he found the answer by blowing up a long balloon, burying it in the garden just under the soil where the cats poo.
When they scratch the soil - bang.  Cat retreats sharpish and decides not to go there again.
Never tried it, but I can see how it might workðŸ˜€


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Someone told me once that he found the answer by blowing up a long balloon, burying it in the garden just under the soil where the cats poo.
When they scratch the soil - bang.  Cat retreats sharpish and decides not to go there again.
Never tried it, but I can see how it might workðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant a big blow job for a pussy cat lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 24, 2019)

woofers said:



			Youâ€™re missing the point....thereâ€™s a perfectly good thread in The Lounge Section for this event which your original post would be appropriate to.
If it was football I wouldnâ€™t care less as I have no interest in it but I do avoid the results of Moto GP as I like to watch that on a Sunday evening.
In case you havenâ€™t noticed there are a fair few folk that record many different types of programmes to avoid adverts and have no wish to receive or hear spoilers.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but if you want to avoid spoilers best to stay off most of the internet


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry but if you want to avoid spoilers best to stay off most of the internet
		
Click to expand...

Or at least stay off a golf forum if you don't want to accidentally read about golf. Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 25, 2019)

I tried to do something similar with The Masters last year. Weather moving it to morning really scuppered my original plan. 

Disabled all sports app notifications, social media, WhatsApp, stayed off here. Sorted. 

BBC News send a breaking news notification when Tiger won. Ffs ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 25, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I tried to do something similar with The Masters last year. Weather moving it to morning really scuppered my original plan.

Disabled all sports app notifications, social media, WhatsApp, stayed off here. Sorted.

BBC News send a breaking news notification when Tiger won. Ffs ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

however did that make you want to not watch it? or were you like how did that happen? lets watch and see it unfold.. 

knowing the result can be great... especially when it seems to not be going that way at the time and your like just how the hell did that happen..


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 25, 2019)

Nobs who join a motorway and have to get to the outside lane within the first 50 yards at whatever speed they think fit.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			however did that make you want to not watch it? or were you like how did that happen? lets watch and see it unfold..

knowing the result can be great... especially when it seems to not be going that way at the time and your like just how the hell did that happen..
		
Click to expand...

No, once I know the result, that is it, no longer interested.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			however did that make you want to not watch it? or were you like how did that happen? lets watch and see it unfold.. 

knowing the result can be great... especially when it seems to not be going that way at the time and your like just how the hell did that happen..
		
Click to expand...

Not really. The drama of sport draws us in as it is unscripted. All of your points are exponentially better when you don't know.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 25, 2019)

Couriers who leave parcels on the front door step
I get home to find a box propped up against the front door, soaking wet as it's been heaving down for hours and in full view so anyone passing, leafleting or any other delivery driver could walk off with it.
Peasants!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 25, 2019)

Posters on here who think it is acceptable to threaten violence against politicians.


----------



## Slab (Nov 25, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I tried to do something similar with The Masters last year. Weather moving it to morning really scuppered my original plan. 

Disabled all sports app notifications, social media, WhatsApp, stayed off here. Sorted. 

BBC News send a breaking news notification when Tiger won. Ffs ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

What! Tiger won?
Thanks for the spoiler alert ðŸ˜©


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Couriers who leave parcels on the front door step
I get home to find a box propped up against the front door, soaking wet as it's been heaving down for hours and in full view so anyone passing, leafleting or any other delivery driver could walk off with it.
Peasants!!

Click to expand...

Fortunately I have started sending stuff to the in laws as they are invariably in or occasionally to HID at the school she works at. Had a similar situation where stuff simply left in plain view.


----------



## Dando (Nov 25, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Nobs who join a motorway and have to get to the outside lane within the first 50 yards at whatever speed they think fit.
		
Click to expand...

My journey home from the caravan along the A2 yesterday was littered with idiot drivers. At least 10 doing 100+mph, countless weaving across the lanes undertaking, and topped off by a guy speeding down the m25 slip only to cut back into the outside lane of the A2 while doing at least 80


----------



## Wolf (Nov 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			My journey home from the caravan along the A2 yesterday was littered with idiot drivers. At least 10 doing 100+mph, countless weaving across the lanes undertaking, and topped off by a guy speeding down the m25 slip only to cut back into the outside lane of the A2 while doing at least 80
		
Click to expand...

I do not miss driving up and down the A2 to work every day.. The amount of morons that frequent that road and cause accidents beggars belief


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2019)

Fork Lift Refresher training. It is an absolute scam. One of my staff needs to do it, I probably need to although as the owner of the company it is less relevant, insurance issues etc. I've been told it is a 7 hour course. 7 hours . Cobblers, total cobblers. At most 30 minutes is enough, even that is largely a waste of time.

You can pass your car test at 17 and never need to be checked again. For a fork lift, every 3 years


----------



## chellie (Nov 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fork Lift Refresher training. It is an absolute scam. One of my staff needs to do it, I probably need to although as the owner of the company it is less relevant, insurance issues etc. I've been told it is a 7 hour course. 7 hours . Cobblers, total cobblers. At most 30 minutes is enough, even that is largely a waste of time.

You can pass your car test at 17 and never need to be checked again. For a fork lift, every 3 years 

Click to expand...

Is that for big fork lifts? DH uses a little one at work but I don't think he's ever done a refresher. Those courses are a scam.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2019)

chellie said:



			Is that for big fork lifts? DH uses a little one at work but I don't think he's ever done a refresher. Those courses are a scam.
		
Click to expand...

It is for all fork lifts. Ours is just a regular 3 wheeler electric. 

It is a slightly hazy point, a bit like PAT testing. Strictly speaking it is not necessary. However if there was to be an accident involving someone in a fork lift who was outside of the 3 years, I think it is 3 yrs, then it can become iffy for insurance purposes. I haven't done one for a while as it is my firm, I am not going to sue myself and I am very careful when I use it. For my employee however if they do something stupid in it I could be sued if the system decides they were at fault and they had not done the refresher. The boss / owner would be in trouble rather than the worker.

Considering a fork lift is a doddle to drive, we don't do high lifting and only use it a few time a week it is crazy. Do I need 7 -8 hours to confirm that I can do what I have been doing for the last umpteen years? An instructor could see within 15 minutes if I am capable or not. If I am, stamp the form, see me off. If not, then give me an hours tuition. I don't know if you have ever driven one but if you can't be proficient within 30 minutes then you should not be driving one. Once you have driven one for a while you know what is safe and what is not, particularly if you are not doing high lifting. (I should add, I am full of admiration for people in big warehouses who are plucking items 10m+ up, that is a different beast.) Rant over.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is for all fork lifts. Ours is just a regular 3 wheeler electric.

It is a slightly hazy point, a bit like PAT testing. Strictly speaking it is not necessary. However if there was to be an accident involving someone in a fork lift who was outside of the 3 years, I think it is 3 yrs, then it can become iffy for insurance purposes. I haven't done one for a while as it is my firm, I am not going to sue myself and I am very careful when I use it. For my employee however if they do something stupid in it I could be sued if the system decides they were at fault and they had not done the refresher. The boss / owner would be in trouble rather than the worker.

Considering a fork lift is a doddle to drive, we don't do high lifting and only use it a few time a week it is crazy. Do I need 7 -8 hours to confirm that I can do what I have been doing for the last umpteen years? An instructor could see within 15 minutes if I am capable or not. If I am, stamp the form, see me off. If not, then give me an hours tuition. I don't know if you have ever driven one but if you can't be proficient within 30 minutes then you should not be driving one. Once you have driven one for a while you know what is safe and what is not, particularly if you are not doing high lifting. (I should add, I am full of admiration for people in big warehouses who are plucking items 10m+ up, that is a different beast.) Rant over.
		
Click to expand...

I remember when I took a forklift test 20 odd years ago it was 30 minutes training, 20 minute test....even that felt too long.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I remember when I took a forklift test 20 odd years ago it was 30 minutes training, 20 minute test....even that felt too long.
		
Click to expand...

I don't even know how you can stretch it out over 7 hours?


----------



## chellie (Nov 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is for all fork lifts. Ours is just a regular 3 wheeler electric.

It is a slightly hazy point, a bit like PAT testing. Strictly speaking it is not necessary. However if there was to be an accident involving someone in a fork lift who was outside of the 3 years, I think it is 3 yrs, then it can become iffy for insurance purposes. I haven't done one for a while as it is my firm, I am not going to sue myself and I am very careful when I use it. For my employee however if they do something stupid in it I could be sued if the system decides they were at fault and they had not done the refresher. The boss / owner would be in trouble rather than the worker.

Considering a fork lift is a doddle to drive, we don't do high lifting and only use it a few time a week it is crazy. Do I need 7 -8 hours to confirm that I can do what I have been doing for the last umpteen years? An instructor could see within 15 minutes if I am capable or not. If I am, stamp the form, see me off. If not, then give me an hours tuition. I don't know if you have ever driven one but if you can't be proficient within 30 minutes then you should not be driving one. Once you have driven one for a while you know what is safe and what is not, particularly if you are not doing high lifting. (I should add, I am full of admiration for people in big warehouses who are plucking items 10m+ up, that is a different beast.) Rant over.
		
Click to expand...

That will be the same as DH has to drive sometimes. I will double check with him if he's done it. Sure his firm would try and wiggle out if anything did happen.

This shows how dangerous they can be


----------



## Wolf (Nov 26, 2019)

2 irritations today

1) O2 being a pain in the arse, my contract renewal was due 3 days ago but today I decided to pop into town to upgrade, to be told sorry Mr Wolf our systems says your not due for another 2yearsðŸ˜ , there I am sat there with my paper copy that I got 2 years ago showing my Contract is actually expired and with the text msg and email them advising me 3 days ago my upgrade is now available due to my contract expiration... Needless to say hours of cocking about and they have issued a cancellation of contract because they're in the wrong buy still won't do the upgrade so I am going to another provider. 

2) still waiting for the military to release my med docs for me to potentially change my career, its getting on for something like 8 or 9 weeks now with them now saying they've acknowledged on syten they received a request but don't know when they will do it ðŸ˜


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2019)

chellie said:



			That will be the same as DH has to drive sometimes. I will double check with him if he's done it. Sure his firm would try and wiggle out if anything did happen.

This shows how dangerous they can be







Click to expand...

Yes, that was messy! Thankfully we never stack pallets, don't have racking etc.

I would get him to raise the issue and get it put in writing if they wont carry out the refresher. The onus has been put onto them then. I will put my poor employee through it, protecting me and the company really, but I will do my best to dodge the bullet myself.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Our cat sitter has lost our house keys and alarm fob. So job for Monday, change the locks, and arrange for new alarm fobs. Probably only cost us a couple of hundred quid. We have matching locks, so its 3 5 levers, 3 yales, and jeez knows how many keys and fobs. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

She has now found our keys. They were handed in in Asda. Luckily I have not yet instigated any new locks. As a temporary measure, I put an old one on the front door I found in the garage. Time to put the original back.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2019)

Last night I happened to remark to the wife that I think my heart rate is quite slow. She has a testing app for it on her phone she says, with a sensor you put your finger on to monitor it. She does it first to test it, 67 bpm. I give it a go... 46. 46! Have now spent the entire day today wondering if that means my heart is very good or very bad.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2019)

Lance Armstrong was around 36. That said, he was doped up on allsorts of stuff.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Last night I happened to remark to the wife that I think my heart rate is quite slow. She has a testing app for it on her phone she says, with a sensor you put your finger on to monitor it. She does it first to test it, 67 bpm. I give it a go... 46. 46! Have now spent the entire day today wondering if that means my heart is very good or very bad. 

Click to expand...

Normal resting heart rate is anywhere between 60-100, then obviously the fitter you get the better (lower) your resting heart rate becomes. So 46 is pretty good mate and shows that the football you play is obviously having a postive effect. 

Whereas your max working heart rate should be 220 - your age, workout that calculation and you get a good idea of how hard to push yourself when exercising though heart rate is only 1 of the significant factors in fitness the other is Vo2 max and that's while lot more complex to calculate. 

Often test  mine as part of my work and as of last week my resting heart rate is 41.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Normal resting heart rate is anywhere between 60-100, then obviously the fitter you get the better (lower) your resting heart rate becomes. So 46 is pretty good mate and shows that the football you play is obviously having a postive effect.

Whereas your max working heart rate should be 220 - your age, workout that calculation and you get a good idea of how hard to push yourself when exercising though heart rate is only 1 of the significant factors in fitness the other is Vo2 max and that's while lot more complex to calculate.

Often test  mine as part of my work and as of last week my resting heart rate is 41.
		
Click to expand...

Well thanks, that is certainly reassuring - I don't _feel_ that fit though, really. I mean I can get round a football pitch fine, but it's not as if I have the frame of an athlete, haha. For example, we did a bleep test in summer and I only made it to like half way through level 7. My 5k running time is usually between 26-27 mins. So probably only a little better than average fitness. Of course the heart rate app may not be wholly accurate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2019)

My bottle of water leaking in my bag and not only soaking my trousers where the bag and cloth met but drenched everything inside.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Lance Armstrong was around 36. That said, he was doped up on allsorts of stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Big Migs was lower still with the max higher too..... but then again so was he


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 26, 2019)

Painting.

I hate painting 

With a passion lol 

Just endless mess regardless how hard you try and keep it tidy 

Got a lot of the house to do.. however I'm gonna stick to mist coating most and my mates gonna do some for me so it looks good and I can not do it lol


----------



## Wolf (Nov 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well thanks, that is certainly reassuring - I don't _feel_ that fit though, really. I mean I can get round a football pitch fine, but it's not as if I have the frame of an athlete, haha. For example, we did a bleep test in summer and I only made it to like half way through level 7. My 5k running time is usually between 26-27 mins. So probably only a little better than average fitness. Of course the heart rate app may not be wholly accurate. 

Click to expand...

You don't have to be in physically good shape to be fit ðŸ¤£


----------



## Wolf (Nov 26, 2019)

Irritation 3 of the day... At myself for being a complete ðŸ””ðŸ”š... Was cooking dinner went to take a tray out of the oven but wasn't paying attention to what I was doing and instead of using a tea towel or oven gloves I for some dumbass reason grabbed the tray with my bare hands... Dinner all over the floor and a nicely burnt few fingers ðŸ˜


----------



## chellie (Nov 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Irritation 3 of the day... At myself for being a complete ðŸ””ðŸ”š... Was cooking dinner went to take a tray out of the oven but wasn't paying attention to what I was doing and instead of using a tea towel or oven gloves I for some dumbass reason grabbed the tray with my bare hands... Dinner all over the floor and a nicely burnt few fingers ðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!! Lavender oil is great for burns.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Couriers who leave parcels on the front door step
I get home to find a box propped up against the front door, soaking wet as it's been heaving down for hours and in full view so anyone passing, leafleting or any other delivery driver could walk off with it.
Peasants!!

Click to expand...

Well that saved me a lot of typing.  You missed the fact that it's also an advert that the house is unoccupied to passing burglars, and that 3 feet from the parcel is a recycling box with a lid that would have kept said parcel dry.  The books inside it are wrecked.

Absolutely brain dead.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			2 irritations today

1) *O2 being a pain in the arse*, my contract renewal was due 3 days ago but today I decided to pop into town to upgrade, to be told sorry Mr Wolf our systems says your not due for another 2yearsðŸ˜ , there I am sat there with my paper copy that I got 2 years ago showing my Contract is actually expired and with the text msg and email them advising me 3 days ago my upgrade is now available due to my contract expiration... Needless to say hours of cocking about and they have issued a cancellation of contract because they're in the wrong buy still won't do the upgrade so I am going to another provider.

2) still waiting for the military to release my med docs for me to potentially change my career, its getting on for something like 8 or 9 weeks now with them now saying they've acknowledged on syten they received a request but don't know when they will do it ðŸ˜ 
		
Click to expand...

And another; when I joined, you had 2 separate bills, device & airtime.  When the device was paid you just paid the airtime  & kept the old device or you could take out a new device plan.  Except when you go in to do it you are ten told you can't take out a new device plan without a new airtime plan; if you want a new device & the old plan it's cash up front.

Caber relocaters!!


----------



## Wolf (Nov 26, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			And another; when I joined, you had 2 separate bills, device & airtime.  When the device was paid you just paid the airtime  & kept the old device or you could take out a new device plan.  Except when you go in to do it you are ten told you can't take out a new device plan without a new airtime plan; if you want a new device & the old plan it's cash up front.

Caber relocaters!! 

Click to expand...

Pretty much sums up my issue, still get 2 bills 1 for device and the other airtime, both are out of contract but still trying to find a way out of letting me upgrade without changing tariff because they want more money... I'm off phone hunting tomorrow with a different network, csnt use EE though no bloody signal where I live..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Pretty much sums up my issue, still get 2 bills 1 for device and the other airtime, both are out of contract but still trying to find a way out of letting me upgrade without changing tariff because they want more money... I'm off phone hunting tomorrow with a different network, csnt use EE though no bloody signal where I live..
		
Click to expand...

Only thing about a change is that I'd lose O2 Priority and that's got me to the front of the queue for some very good concerts.  On the other hand when I think what I've paid for them a change could benefit the bank balance...


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Only thing about a change is that I'd lose O2 Priority and that's got me to the front of the queue for some very good concerts.  On the other hand when I think what I've paid for them a change could benefit the bank balance... 

Click to expand...

All 02 customers get priority still don't they? 

If its that important to you. Change network to best available tariff with whichever provider and change your expired contract to payg. Â£10 credit lasts you a year and let's you keep o2 priority.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Pretty much sums up my issue, still get 2 bills 1 for device and the other airtime, both are out of contract but still trying to find a way out of letting me upgrade without changing tariff because they want more money... I'm off phone hunting tomorrow with a different network, csnt use EE though no bloody signal where I live..
		
Click to expand...

Go to a 3rd party site like mobiles direct or mobiles to you

They throw deals around with one bill

Mines Â£40 pm for a Samsung s10 with 100gb data on a 2 year deal 

I was with O2 before.. switch to another O2 deal and transferred the number across rather than upgrading 

Failing that go on your O2 app and if it says you can upgrade it will show you deals .. their not as good tbh.. I find going direct is appalling compared


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Go to a 3rd party site like mobiles direct or mobiles to you

They throw deals around with one bill

Mines Â£40 pm for a Samsung s10 with 100gb data on a 2 year deal

I was with O2 before.. switch to another O2 deal and transferred the number across rather than upgrading

Failing that go on your O2 app and if it says you can upgrade it will show you deals .. their not as good tbh.. I find going direct is appalling compared
		
Click to expand...

Got mine through mobiles.co.uk, got a Samsung Galaxy A5 with 4gb data (I don't use it that much) for only Â£24 quid a month, and that is on O2.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2019)

Receiving an order for recovery of unpaid parking charge for an offence that supposedly happened three years ago! How can it have gone unchased for that long?? Just send the appeal form back saying we never received the parking charge notice. Don't see how they can prove that we did when it was three years ago? Not sure what's going on here really. Wife insists she paid any outstanding fines we've received over the years.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Receiving an order for recovery of unpaid parking charge for an offence that supposedly happened three years ago! How can it have gone unchased for that long?? Just send the appeal form back saying we never received the parking charge notice. Don't see how they can prove that we did when it was three years ago? Not sure what's going on here really. Wife insists she paid any outstanding fines we've received
		
Click to expand...

Is it a real parking fine (council etc) or an invoice from a company?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Is it a real parking fine (council etc) or an invoice from a company?
		
Click to expand...

via Harrow Council yeah.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			via Harrow Council yeah.
		
Click to expand...

Then you need to be careful how you deal with it. I'd look on www.pepipoo.com as they are pretty expert at these matters and give solid, free advice. My tip is not to say anything at this stage that is not true or non supportable if it were to escalate.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Got mine through mobiles.co.uk, got a Samsung Galaxy A5 with 4gb data (I don't use it that much) for only Â£24 quid a month, and that is on O2.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good deal. Don't get me wrong I could have gone cheaper ... I was leaving iPhone so didn't know where to look really 

My old contract was Â£49 a month with less data on iPhone 

So Â£9 a month saved I look at it as

Plus sold the phone for Â£300 yet this was Â£10 upfront so Â£290 profit


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Then you need to be careful how you deal with it. I'd look on www.pepipoo.com as they are pretty expert at these matters and give solid, free advice. My tip is not to say anything at this stage that is not true or non supportable if it were to escalate.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, haven't heard of that site before. The form that they give you to fill in though only had four tick-box options on it. Two of them basically said you responded within 28 days which I can't say that we did - one of them said I have paid this with an option to fill in when and how (she would have to check back through three years of bank statements and somehow tie a payment to this offence) - and the other one which I picked says we never received a penalty charge notice.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			That's a good deal. Don't get me wrong I could have gone cheaper ... I was leaving iPhone so didn't know where to look really

My old contract was Â£49 a month with less data on iPhone

So Â£9 a month saved I look at it as

Plus sold the phone for Â£300 yet this was Â£10 upfront so Â£290 profit
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, spot on, you've obviously got loads more data than mine and a higher spec phone, it's arguably a better deal than I've got! I was just throwing another website into the mix as an option.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Thanks for that, haven't heard of that site before. The form that they give you to fill in though only had four tick-box options on it. Two of them basically said you responded within 28 days which I can't say that we did - one of them said I have paid this with an option to fill in when and how (she would have to check back through three years of bank statements and somehow tie a payment to this offence) - and the other one which I picked says we never received a penalty charge notice.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that's probably right. I'd ask on Pepipoo for their advice as to dealing with the matter and as I said, only using facts as they were or you understood them to be. If they give advice, follow it to the letter as one thing wrong can scupper a case.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I agree that's probably right. I'd ask on Pepipoo for their advice as to dealing with the matter and as I said, only using facts as they were or you understood them to be. If they give advice, follow it to the letter as one thing wrong can scupper a case.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks man, I have just posted a topic on there to see what they think of it.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Thanks man, I have just posted a topic on there to see what they think of it.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck. With what I've learned there and other places I've never paid a parking fine but private ones are generally easier to navigate.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2019)

last garden bin collection day tomorrow, lots of gardening to do..... and its hammering it down


----------



## BrianM (Nov 27, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			last garden bin collection day tomorrow, lots of gardening to do..... and its hammering it down
		
Click to expand...

Its a shocker of a day, wouldnâ€™t be going out in that ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2019)

The very early morning LBC presenter pronounces the name Liam as Lee-aam.  Now I say Leeum - he may be right - but I do find it irritating.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Thanks man, I have just posted a topic on there to see what they think of it.
		
Click to expand...

I just read up on the site ..... good luck! ðŸ‘


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Its a shocker of a day, wouldnâ€™t be going out in that ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

i think that constitutes what my wife calls "wet rain", got soaked, but leaves done, Rupert walked, looked like i'd been swimming with my cloths on..

had to change to head to a meeting got soaked again walking from the Staff car park at the airport to the HQ


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i think that constitutes what my wife calls "wet rain", got soaked, but leaves done, Rupert walked, looked like i'd been swimming with my cloths on..

had to change to head to a meeting got soaked again walking from the Staff car park at the airport to the HQ

Click to expand...

A normal day in Scotland then? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2019)

Dando said:



			A normal day in Scotland then? ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

 no you are thinking of Glasgow, but strangly enough it was dry there today, been Ok here the last week or so. so their weather has come for a holiday up here


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2019)

Managed to somehow hurt my right side. Feels like its a muscle inside the rib and pain on the right side, slightly at the back from top of the rib cage as far as my kidneys. Not an impact injury so can only assume its a posture thing sitting in work, turning or getting up funny, sleeping awkwardly last night or just one of those things. Went to the range to try out my new hybrids but really struggled to commit to a full turn so aborted the session after about 15 balls (and my teaching pro who could see me struggling let me take the rest of the bucket away for another time) and sitting with heat on it and taking ibuprofen.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Managed to somehow hurt my right side. Feels like its a muscle inside the rib and pain on the right side, slightly at the back from top of the rib cage as far as my kidneys. Not an impact injury so can only assume its a posture thing sitting in work, turning or getting up funny, sleeping awkwardly last night or just one of those things. Went to the range to try out my new hybrids but really struggled to commit to a full turn so aborted the session after about 15 balls (and my teaching pro who could see me struggling let me take the rest of the bucket away for another time) and sitting with heat on it and taking ibuprofen.
		
Click to expand...

Heat is the worst thing you can do I was told

Bit of ice and the Ibuprofen to reduce swelling


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Managed to somehow hurt my right side. Feels like its a muscle inside the rib and pain on the right side, slightly at the back from top of the rib cage as far as my kidneys. Not an impact injury so can only assume its a posture thing sitting in work, turning or getting up funny, sleeping awkwardly last night or just one of those things. Went to the range to try out my new hybrids but really struggled to commit to a full turn so aborted the session after about 15 balls (and my teaching pro who could see me struggling let me take the rest of the bucket away for another time) and sitting with heat on it and taking ibuprofen.
		
Click to expand...

could be an intercostal tear, stopped me playing for a couple of months


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Managed to somehow hurt my right side. Feels like its a muscle inside the rib and pain on the right side, slightly at the back from top of the rib cage as far as my kidneys. Not an impact injury so can only assume its a posture thing sitting in work, turning or getting up funny, sleeping awkwardly last night or just one of those things. Went to the range to try out my new hybrids but really struggled to commit to a full turn so aborted the session after about 15 balls (and my teaching pro who could see me struggling let me take the rest of the bucket away for another time) and sitting with heat on it and taking ibuprofen.
		
Click to expand...

It's called old age mate, seemingly it can happen anytime after 40 , lol


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 28, 2019)

The Nuno to Arsenal rumours.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			It's called old age mate, seemingly it can happen anytime after 40 , lol
		
Click to expand...

Think I'm morphing into a ChrisD incarnation


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2019)

It's not raining; the sun is out; I have a day annual leave; and I am not playing golf.

But putting that aside...my son has popped in for the day and the day off is to help him sort out the mess of his finances - unpaid council tax; water bills, and what a Debt Collection firm is after him for - and that we as yet don't know ..

Such is life when you are scraping a living while working in the glorious UK gig/zero hours economy, with no guaranteed income month-to-month, week-to-week - and no guarantee of having *any *money in his pocket day-to-day for food and for putting into the electricity meter.  And so start of many months - his choice - Rent or Council Tax.  Well it has to be Rent.  And Council Tax goes unpaid.  Problem with that is that too much unpaid Council Tax can find you having B&B at Her Majesty's pleasure..


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2019)

28 days of rail strikes to look forward to in Dec.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2019)

Fake car exhausts. Not after market fart cans, but on main stream cars, mainly SUVs. I followed a couple of Volvos and a Merc yesterday. Whopping great twin tail pipes, not connected to the exhaust system at all, with some tiny little pipes behind them. Exhaust pipes, the latest styling accessory.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Nov 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's not raining; the sun is out; I have a day annual leave; and I am not playing golf.

But putting that aside...my son has popped in for the day and the day off is to help him sort out the mess of his finances - unpaid council tax; water bills, and what a Debt Collection firm is after him for - and that we as yet don't know ..

Such is life when you are scraping a living while working in the glorious UK gig/zero hours economy, with no guaranteed income month-to-month, week-to-week - and no guarantee of having *any *money in his pocket day-to-day for food and for putting into the electricity meter.
		
Click to expand...

That's very saddening.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			28 days of rail strikes to look forward to in Dec.
		
Click to expand...

My Mrs goes into Waterloo two days/week using SW Trains.  She now knows the handful of days our line is on strike.  My understanding is it is not every line on every day.  Still a pain.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			That's very saddening.
		
Click to expand...

It is - and as I added - many months his choice has been Rent or Council Tax - and Rent always has had to win out.  But Council Tax non-payment could see him in jail - so contacting the Council today is #1; then the Debt Collection Firm.  He works his backside off - but for little and only when he is given the work.

And I listen to the politicians and their boasts about the economy and the numbers in work - and how great it will be once we leave the EU - and I think - they haven't a mucking clue what it's like down there.  And I don't absolve _any _politician from that accusation - many may be close to it - few if any have had to *live *it.  

And Johnson has the gall and affront to tell us that maybe the austerity measures (that his party was responsible for and that *he *supported) were a bit harsh.

(apologies - that irritation turned into a bit of an anger)

btw (Mods also) - 'mucking' is an Aussie thing - and a word used extensively by authors such as Nevil Shute in novels when he needed a character to express an emotion without using a wee sweary


----------



## Dando (Nov 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think I'm morphing into a ChrisD incarnation
		
Click to expand...

you'll soon get the urge to buy new clubs every other week!


----------



## Wolf (Nov 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's not raining; the sun is out; I have a day annual leave; and I am not playing golf.

But putting that aside...my son has popped in for the day and the day off is to help him sort out the mess of his finances - unpaid council tax; water bills, and what a Debt Collection firm is after him for - and that we as yet don't know ..

Such is life when you are scraping a living while working in the glorious UK gig/zero hours economy, with no guaranteed income month-to-month, week-to-week - and no guarantee of having *any *money in his pocket day-to-day for food and for putting into the electricity meter.  And so start of many months - his choice - Rent or Council Tax.  Well it has to be Rent.  And Council Tax goes unpaid.  Problem with that is that too much unpaid Council Tax can find you having B&B at Her Majesty's pleasure..
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I sympathise with your sons predicament on unpaid bills and debts causing stress, surely it would be more wise to realise by staying in a role whereby he has no guarantee of income and moaning about the zero hours economy causing the never ending cycle of needing assistance with his debts from you that it's more wise to go out and take a role even if Nat minumum wage to help pay those debts and bills and have some form of security even if it's not a lot it's better than the continuing cycle of having nothing and not knowing where the next penny comes from. He could continue to do gig work on the side until things are more settled. 

As I say sympathise and am not digging him or you out as it's good parenting that your doing in helping him, I just feel in these circumstance there is a choice to at least try and get some other work to help him break his own cycle, we can all complain its the economy fault but there are choices we can make to improve our own circumstances and this time of year there are so many employers seeking temp workers that would go a long way to aiding him with his plight.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Whilst I sympathise with your sons predicament on unpaid bills and debts causing stress, surely it would be more wise to realise by staying in a role whereby he has no guarantee of income and moaning about the zero hours economy causing the never ending cycle of needing assistance with his debts from you that it's more wise to go out and take a role even if Nat minumum wage to help pay those debts and bills and have some form of security even if it's not a lot it's better than the continuing cycle of having nothing and not knowing where the next penny comes from. He could continue to do gig work on the side until things are more settled.

As I say sympathise and am not digging him or you out as it's good parenting that your doing in helping him, I just feel in these circumstance there is a choice to at least try and get some other work to help him break his own cycle, we can all complain its the economy fault but there are choices we can make to improve our own circumstances and this time of year there are so many employers seeking temp workers that would go a long way to aiding him with his plight.
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately his sister is now a qualified Financial Adviser


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2019)

I have been looking (or trying to look) at a Rolex Skydweller. The one I like lists at 11,100, and Mapin and Webb have one available for delivery tomorrow.
I can buy a second hand one, identical, for 18,000. This is bonkers. I would understand it if there were none in stock anywhere, but there are.

That apart, I would like to see one, but no one near me has one in stock.

Oh, and I don't presently have 11,100 either, so it is all a bit pointless.


----------



## mikevet (Nov 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's not raining; the sun is out; I have a day annual leave; and I am not playing golf.

But putting that aside...my son has popped in for the day and the day off is to help him sort out the mess of his finances - unpaid council tax; water bills, and what a Debt Collection firm is after him for - and that we as yet don't know ..

Such is life when you are scraping a living while working in the glorious UK gig/zero hours economy, with no guaranteed income month-to-month, week-to-week - and no guarantee of having *any *money in his pocket day-to-day for food and for putting into the electricity meter.  And so start of many months - his choice - Rent or Council Tax.  Well it has to be Rent.  And Council Tax goes unpaid.  Problem with that is that too much unpaid Council Tax can find you having B&B at Her Majesty's pleasure..
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest that he pops into the local Citizens Advice. There he will receive initial information, help and advice, especially on dealing with any priority debts in the first instance, and can be referred to a debt specialist. CA can contact his creditors with his authorisation and arrange a hold on any legal action, request freezing of interest, etc while he is sorting things out; the fact that CA are involved is normally helpful in such cases. 
They will also advise on maximising income by running a benefits check to see what entitlements he may have - he can run one himself from home, using the websites entitledto.co.uk or turn2us.org.uk


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think I'm morphing into a ChrisD incarnation
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s very harsh on Chrisd.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I have been looking (or trying to look) at a Rolex Skydweller. The one I like lists at 11,100, and Mapin and Webb have one available for delivery tomorrow.
I can buy a second hand one, identical, for 18,000. This is bonkers. I would understand it if there were none in stock anywhere, but there are.

That apart, I would like to see one, but no one near me has one in stock.

Oh, and I don't presently have 11,100 either, so it is all a bit pointless.
		
Click to expand...

My 2007 Sub Date costs more second hand than a new 2019 one does. Pretty standard across the board for Rolex.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Whilst I sympathise with your sons predicament on unpaid bills and debts causing stress, surely it would be more wise to realise by staying in a role whereby he has no guarantee of income and moaning about the zero hours economy causing the never ending cycle of needing assistance with his debts from you that it's more wise to go out and take a role even if Nat minumum wage to help pay those debts and bills and have some form of security even if it's not a lot it's better than the continuing cycle of having nothing and not knowing where the next penny comes from. He could continue to do gig work on the side until things are more settled.

As I say sympathise and am not digging him or you out as it's good parenting that your doing in helping him, I just feel in these circumstance there is a choice to at least try and get some other work to help him break his own cycle, we can all complain its the economy fault but there are choices we can make to improve our own circumstances and this time of year there are so many employers seeking temp workers that would go a long way to aiding him with his plight.
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate the words of sympathy but - sorry - I am wondering what world of employment that you are living in - it's a harsh employment landscape out there if you don't have a stable and, at least, reasonably well paid job - as most in work on here will have.  There are an awful lot of folks out there whose *only *option is zero hours work or working in the gig economy - possibly millions I suspects.  And many of them will be in a similar predicament to my son.  And yet the government talks up and lauds employment statistics that includes jobs in the zero hours gig economy - and talks of these jobs in glowing terms.  Might as well tell him to get on his bike and look for work.  And btw - he asks for and gets absolutely NO help from the state.  He is trying to make things work - and indeed they might well pan out eventually - but it is a seriously hard slog.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2019)

We hav


mikevet said:



			I would suggest that he pops into the local Citizens Advice. There he will receive initial information, help and advice, especially on dealing with any priority debts in the first instance, and can be referred to a debt specialist. CA can contact his creditors with his authorisation and arrange a hold on any legal action, request freezing of interest, etc while he is sorting things out; the fact that CA are involved is normally helpful in such cases.
They will also advise on maximising income by running a benefits check to see what entitlements he may have - he can run one himself from home, using the websites entitledto.co.uk or turn2us.org.uk
		
Click to expand...

He has spoken with CA in the past - but has recently been speaking with both Step Change and Business Debt Line - the latter being most appropriate as he is self-employed.  He is very reluctant to sign-on for any benefits.  It is a complete nightmare when he has variable income.  Some weeks Â£zero - others weeks Â£500.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			My 2007 Sub Date costs more second hand than a new 2019 one does. Pretty standard across the board for Rolex.
		
Click to expand...

It is, but normally only if there is a waiting list. Currently up to about 5 years for a hulk sub.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I appreciate the words of sympathy but - sorry - I am wondering what world of employment that you are living in - it's a harsh employment landscape out there if you don't have a stable and, at least, reasonably well paid job - as most in work on here will have.  There are an awful lot of folks out there whose *only *option is zero hours work or working in the gig economy - possibly millions I suspects.  And many of them will be in a similar predicament to my son.  And yet the government talks up and lauds employment statistics that includes jobs in the zero hours gig economy - and talks of these jobs in glowing terms.  Might as well tell him to get on his bike and look for work.  And btw - he asks for and gets absolutely NO help from the state.  He is trying to make things work - and indeed they might well pan out eventually - but it is a seriously hard slog.
		
Click to expand...

That bit in bold is categorically wrong! 

As I said I wasn't digging him but saying  there are  other choices and despite your statement trying to say there is no options I say again you are wrong! 

Yes there are zero hour contracts etc however he does have a choice to work in other industries rather than continuing in the gig industry with zero income to help him prevent his debts getting worse  or at least help with them start paying some off,. Your son correct me if I'm wrong lives in the Sheffield area, a quick search on indeed alone brings up 100s of temporary working opportunities in other areas such as warehouse work, customer services, retail especially at this time of year. You can dress it up blame the government all you like but it is not the government that stop him from making a choice of trying something different even if its a job he doesn't like. 

I myself was made redundant start of year with no payout which I posted about in this thread and had to get temp work in warehouse on a lot less money to tide me over until I sorted myself back into what I'm doing because I had bills to pay. I didn't want to and it wasn't a good job but it was money. 

As I said in my first reply I wasn't digging him out but understand why you've taken it personally, but to suggest he has no option but to work in the gig industry is not true whichever way you wish to dress it up. He does have a choice to look for work in other areas and to say he doesn't is I'm afraid simply a lie. Yes there will competition for other jobs that's no different in any industry but he can try to do something different to earn an income. 

I'm not going to go any further than this reply as I've said before wasn't digging him out merely suggesting that move away from his current industry for time being to help him even if it's not the job he wants to do as trying to get an income elsewhere is surely better than continuing to struggle and not moving forward. 

I wish him the best with his struggles and hope he can find someway to help get him out of this situation


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			It is, but normally only if there is a waiting list. Currently up to about 5 years for a hulk sub.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's true. My old man has a Hulk sub. Rumoured to be discontinued from next year so will go up even more. Always see them pop up on places like Kettle Club for sale but massively inflated prices.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 28, 2019)

The fools that keep going on and on and on about single use bags ...
Yea! we've got the message ...
How about turning you attention to all the other unnecessary single use plastics we really don't need ...

Why on earth does every bit of meat need to be encapsulated in plastic?
Much of which can't or is unlikely to be recycled...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I have been looking (or trying to look) at a *Rolex Skydweller.* The one I like lists at 11,100, and Mapin and Webb have one available for delivery tomorrow.
I can buy a second hand one, identical, for 18,000. This is bonkers. I would understand it if there were none in stock anywhere, but there are.

That apart, I would like to see one, but no one near me has one in stock.

Oh, and I don't presently have 11,100 either, so it is all a bit pointless.
		
Click to expand...

As an Arsenal supporter Murph, wouldn't a Cavedweller be more appropriate?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2019)

Wolf said:



			That bit in bold is categorically wrong!

As I said I wasn't digging him but saying  there are  other choices and despite your statement trying to say there is no options I say again you are wrong!

Yes there are zero hour contracts etc however he does have a choice to work in other industries rather than continuing in the gig industry with zero income to help him prevent his debts getting worse  or at least help with them start paying some off,. Your son correct me if I'm wrong lives in the Sheffield area, a quick search on indeed alone brings up 100s of temporary working opportunities in other areas such as warehouse work, customer services, retail especially at this time of year. You can dress it up blame the government all you like but it is not the government that stop him from making a choice of trying something different even if its a job he doesn't like.

I myself was made redundant start of year with no payout which I posted about in this thread and had to get temp work in warehouse on a lot less money to tide me over until I sorted myself back into what I'm doing because I had bills to pay. I didn't want to and it wasn't a good job but it was money.

As I said in my first reply I wasn't digging him out but understand why you've taken it personally, but to suggest he has no option but to work in the gig industry is not true whichever way you wish to dress it up. He does have a choice to look for work in other areas and to say he doesn't is I'm afraid simply a lie. Yes there will competition for other jobs that's no different in any industry but he can try to do something different to earn an income.

I'm not going to go any further than this reply as I've said before wasn't digging him out merely suggesting that move away from his current industry for time being to help him even if it's not the job he wants to do as trying to get an income elsewhere is surely better than continuing to struggle and not moving forward.

I wish him the best with his struggles and hope he can find someway to help get him out of this situation
		
Click to expand...

I am not _blaming _the government for the zero hours jobs and gig economy - but I do accuse them of not having a clue what it is really like to be struggling along on a very low income - and feeling good that so many are so employed.

My son should be OK - and I suspect/hope/pray that a more stable base income will come along sometime soon.  He has something that could convert into a Â£1000/month salary - but again it is likely to be 'seasonal'.  I am simply noting that when you don't know how much money is coming in week-to-week, month-to-month - it is very hard to budget - and indeed to pay your rent, council tax and bills.

But your thoughts are appreciated (honest  )


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 28, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			The fools that keep going on and on and on about single use bags ...
Yea! we've got the message ...
How about turning you attention to all the other unnecessary single use plastics we really don't need ...

Why on earth does every bit of meat need to be encapsulated in plastic?
Much of which can't or is unlikely to be recycled...
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I just opened a pack of pastry slice thingies. Was going to put both bits of plastic in the recycling and then read "tray widely recycled, wrapper not recycled" - why?! Talk about confusing.

So much fruit and veg in plastic bags too.


----------



## IainP (Nov 28, 2019)

B&Q website & stock check.
It's my own fault, I know it's pants. It's let me down before & recently, but with hope I give it another chance.
Fail â˜¹


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			As an Arsenal supporter Murph, wouldn't a Cavedweller be more appropriate?   

Click to expand...

Strangely, the Rolex Explorer II that I am currently wearing was designed for caving. Synchronicity?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 28, 2019)

Emma Barnett 5 live/ Newsnight presenter. Continually interrupts before the person has ha Doherty opportunity to answer. Tries to be like Paxman. Awful way of questioning. If she gets on the back foot comes up with something along the lines of â€˜it is my programmeâ€™


Trying to make a name for herself and failing


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 29, 2019)

4500 jobs going at my place


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			4500 jobs going at my place
		
Click to expand...

Saw that on the news. Are you affected?


----------



## Dando (Nov 29, 2019)

my dog finding the most awkward to reach places in the park to have a dump


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2019)

Dando said:



			my dog finding the most awkward to reach places in the park to have a dump
		
Click to expand...

tell me about it, one of our dogs will only crap in the orchard under a tree , every bloody tree has branches to chest hight so i have to bend down and crouch to pick them up...


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			tell me about it, one of our dogs will only crap in the orchard under a tree , every bloody tree has branches to chest hight so i have to bend down and crouch to pick them up...
		
Click to expand...

I will raise you (no lower!) the bloody kids trampoline! That's a quad and hamstring stretch i do not require in the morning!!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2019)

Rooter said:



			I will raise you (no lower!) the bloody kids trampoline! That's a quad and hamstring stretch i do not require in the morning!!
		
Click to expand...

you are younster though... a Tri athlete no less i'm an old bugger


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saw that on the news. Are you affected?
		
Click to expand...

No fortunately. Doubt it'll be far off though. 2 years max.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2019)

Ecco outlet store. Orders pair of menâ€™s boots, size 46. Delivered this afternoon was a pair of ladyâ€™s boots, size 37. 

At least the colour was right.

Numpties.


----------



## woofers (Nov 29, 2019)

Rapman.   And all the dross about â€œhidden reasonsâ€ and being unfairly treated.  I strongly suspect that fights breaking out in a cinema complex, which is showing a film about gang rivalry, are somehow connected.


----------



## Dando (Nov 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ecco outlet store. Orders pair of menâ€™s boots, size 46. Delivered this afternoon was a pair of ladyâ€™s boots, size 37. 

At least the colour was right.

Numpties.
		
Click to expand...

This made me chuckle far too much given youâ€™re a lot bigger than me


----------



## Dando (Nov 29, 2019)

Making plans to play Blackmoor, to then be told I need to be in London for a meeting and now following the London Bridge attack the meeting might be cancelled as my colleagues from Bristol donâ€™t feel safe in London


----------



## chellie (Nov 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ecco outlet store. Orders pair of menâ€™s boots, size 46. Delivered this afternoon was a pair of ladyâ€™s boots, size 37.

At least the colour was right.

Numpties.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry BIM but that made me


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2019)

woofers said:



			Rapman.   And all the dross about â€œhidden reasonsâ€ and being unfairly treated.  I strongly suspect that fights breaking out in a cinema complex, which is showing a film about gang rivalry, are somehow connected.
		
Click to expand...

And a relatively unadvertised low budget film suddenly has national publicity... no chance that was staged, was there?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2019)

chellie said:



			Sorry BIM but that made me 

Click to expand...

I didnt post cos it made me feel kind of nauseous thinking about him wearing them ðŸ˜£


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ecco outlet store. Orders pair of menâ€™s boots, size 46. Delivered this afternoon was a pair of ladyâ€™s boots, size 37.

At least the colour was right.

Numpties.
		
Click to expand...

What other things have arrived in brown packages Richard...

You shouldn't hide it, you're amongst friends


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			What other things have arrived in brown packages Richard...

You shouldn't hide it, you're amongst friends

Click to expand...

The 5 wood I won on eBay hasn't yet appeared Brian, that could be the next random irritation...


----------



## Wolf (Nov 30, 2019)

Idiots on social media claiming ITV and I'm a celebrity have ruined Christmas for their young children by discussing how santa isn't real... You'd have thought a parent with a child young enough to believe in santa would have them in bed before 9pm on a school night but yep it's ITVs fault.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Idiots on social media claiming ITV and I'm a celebrity have ruined Christmas for their young children by discussing how santa isn't real... You'd have thought a parent with a child young enough to believe in santa would have them in bed before 9pm on a school night but yep it's ITVs fault.....
		
Click to expand...

I was eating popcorn reading some of the comments on it

My 16 year old still believes .. sure they do.. not just humouring their crazy arse parent who can't accept they don't believe anymore


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Idiots on social media claiming ITV and I'm a celebrity have ruined Christmas for their young children by discussing how santa isn't real... You'd have thought a parent with a child young enough to believe in santa would have them in bed before 9pm on a school night but yep it's ITVs fault.....
		
Click to expand...

My two boys (aged 10 and 8) normally watch it live on Friday and Saturday night and watch it on catch up during the week. 

But thanks for the warning as I've just messaged Mrs Colch to warn her before they watch that episode.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I was eating popcorn reading some of the comments on it

My 16 year old still believes .. sure they do.. not just humouring their crazy arse parent who can't accept they don't believe anymore
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much what I was doing,. Didn't see the 16 year old comment, but noticed one whining about how their 15 year old son was devasted to find out santa doesn't exist even though he stays up till midnight with them helping put out his younger siblings presents ðŸ™„


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Pretty much what I was doing,. Didn't see the 16 year old comment, but noticed one whining about how their 15 year old son was devasted to find out santa doesn't exist even though he stays up till midnight with them helping put out his younger siblings presents ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

And yet these people are allowed to raise children ! Worrying .


----------



## Slab (Nov 30, 2019)

Today's irritation...........



Finding out santa isn't real!ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜±


----------



## Wolf (Nov 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			And yet these people are allowed to raise children ! Worrying .
		
Click to expand...

Oh indeed very worrying and classic modern parenting blame others for something that's their responsibility.. 



Slab said:



			Today's irritation...........



Finding out santa isn't real!ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

He is real, from a certain point of view..ðŸ˜‰..


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Oh indeed very worrying and classic modern parenting blame others for something that's their responsibility..
		
Click to expand...

My fav reply was the lady who put I'm 21 and my brother's 24 we stopped believing when we were younger but technically haven't had the chat with their mother about it


----------



## Wolf (Nov 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			My fav reply was the lady who put I'm 21 and my brother's 24 we stopped believing when we were younger but technically haven't had the chat with their mother about it
		
Click to expand...

Generally wonder how some people even remember to breathe..


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Generally wonder how some people even remember to breathe..
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh thanks for the reminder I nearly forgot to inhale lol.ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Nov 30, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Ooooh thanks for the reminder I nearly forgot to inhale lol.ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚You're welcome just don't come running to blame me about Santa ðŸŽ…ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 30, 2019)

Fell off the wagon...
Not a happy bunny... Was hoping to get to Xmas eve at least...

And no, no hangover...
Far to practiced/versed in the 'art'...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			ðŸ˜‚You're welcome just don't come running to blame me about Santa ðŸŽ…ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

What santa not real ,I'm gutted I have just bought a few kilos of carrots for his reindeer, and 24mince pies for the fat man himself.
 ,â˜¹ï¸â˜¹ï¸
 Oh well it's a good job I like carrot cake and mince pies ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



*What santa not real *,I'm gutted I have just bought a few kilos of carrots for his reindeer, and 24mince pies for the fat man himself.
,â˜¹ï¸â˜¹ï¸
Oh well it's a good job I like carrot cake and mince pies ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

He was real, but died in the year 2000, mind you he was 164 years old when he passed.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 30, 2019)

A Derby goal away from Â£400


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2019)

Foxes; specifically the one that has chewed through the front brake hose on the Subaru.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 1, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			A Derby goal away from Â£400 

Click to expand...

I feel your pain. Dundee cost me Â£900 on a 10 fold. They trailed 1-0 for almost an hour then had the cheek to equalise in the 90th minute. 

Then conceded from the kick off to lose 2-1 ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Foxes; specifically the one that has chewed through the front brake hose on the Subaru.  

Click to expand...

Sure it's a fox?
I know that mice can do that, my sister recently had some nesting in the engine bay of her Yeti.
They did a lot of chewing, too!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			Sure it's a fox?
I know that mice can do that, my sister recently had some nesting in the engine bay of her Yeti.
They did a lot of chewing, too!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure, I'd post up the photos if the files weren't too large.  Mice tend to prefer wiring looms by all accounts.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Pretty sure, I'd post up the photos if the files weren't too large.  Mice tend to prefer wiring looms by all accounts.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they only eat Subarus.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Foxes; specifically the one that has chewed through the front brake hose on the Subaru.  

Click to expand...

That'll be a very dead fox by now then Rich. Brake fluid is highly toxic and its unlikely it won't have ingested any chewing the brake line.


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2019)

Dropping George Puscas from my championship fantasy team.


Blue in Munich said:



			Foxes; specifically the one that has chewed through the front brake hose on the Subaru.  

Click to expand...

Makes a change from them eating your golf ball.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Foxes; specifically the one that has chewed through the front brake hose on the Subaru.  

Click to expand...

Not Vardy then!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Pretty sure, I'd post up the photos if the files weren't too large.  Mice tend to prefer wiring looms by all accounts.
		
Click to expand...

Mice gnawed though the cables on my decking light


----------



## chellie (Dec 1, 2019)

Yet more threads on here that are just full of trolling and bickering.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 1, 2019)

chellie said:



			Yet more threads on here that are just full of trolling and bickering.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed totally they start off with good intentions or people trying to have proper conversation yet inevitably they get taken over. I admit to replying to one of the trolls a couple times but sadly once the thread is gone it rarely comes back to where it should.


----------



## chellie (Dec 1, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Agreed totally they start off with good intentions or people trying to have proper conversation yet inevitably they get taken over. I admit to replying to one of the trolls a couple times but sadly once the thread is gone it rarely comes back to where it should.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, I was going to post but didn't. I am getting stronger


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2019)

After fitting a coil shock to the rear of my MTB I went out for a long rise earlier.
Very last downhill section there was a right hand bend with an inch thick layer of ice I spotted too late. Bike went sideways, I went downwards and rolled into some long grass 
Knee is gouged, a big inch square bit of skin missing, ankle and heel is really sore, I'm hoping it's just bruised.
Now where's that wine (for pain easing reasons obviously)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 1, 2019)

Guys n Gals

If a thread or post is getting out of hand, please report it, we cant follow every thread and rely on YOU to help us out and point us in the direction of those who need a good Fraggering


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			After fitting a coil shock to the rear of my MTB I went out for a long rise earlier.
Very last downhill section there was a right hand bend with an inch thick layer of ice I spotted too late. Bike went sideways, I went downwards and rolled into some long grass 
Knee is gouged, a big inch square bit of skin missing, ankle and heel is really sore, I'm hoping it's just bruised.
Now where's that wine (for pain easing reasons obviously) 

Click to expand...

Ouch!!!!! Hope it's nothing more than just a bit of soft tissue damage and not skeletal


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Ouch!!!!! Hope it's nothing more than just a bit of soft tissue damage and not skeletal
		
Click to expand...

Yeah same here mate, I can bend and move it with no pressure on so fingers crossed.
I'm in Bolton all week installing a machine so that will be fun


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah same here mate, I can bend and move it with no pressure on so fingers crossed.
I'm in Bolton all week installing a machine so that will be fun 

Click to expand...

At least you're not completely skint


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2019)

Ruiz v Joshua II. Â£24.95??!?!? No thanks!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2019)

Sky Go going all crap for no reason so I've been watching 22 shapeless blobs shifting around the pitch.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Ruiz v Joshua II. Â£24.95??!?!? No thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Amazon Fire Stick Â£30


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sky Go going all crap for no reason so I've been watching 22 shapeless blobs shifting around the pitch. 

Click to expand...

Didn't know Arsenal were playing Man Utd today....


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2019)

chellie said:



			Yet more threads on here that are just full of trolling and bickering.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps we should have a Troll Poll, nominate a Troll to be Culled, humanly of course , or on


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Amazon Fire Stick Â£30 

Click to expand...

â€™Alternativeâ€™ viewing options...free ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			That'll be a very dead fox by now then Rich. Brake fluid is highly toxic and its unlikely it won't have ingested any chewing the brake line.
		
Click to expand...

One can only hope.  Not much consolation against the Â£85 bill for hooking it down the garage plus whatever they charge.  Considering braided hoses as it's supposedly the rubber they like chewing. Doubly irritating is that HEL have a 40% off offer on their website but don't have a listing for my model; just under Â£50 for all 4 wouldn't be that much more than one genuine dealer hose would cost.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			One can only hope.  Not much consolation against the Â£85 bill for hooking it down the garage plus whatever they charge.  Considering braided hoses as it's supposedly the rubber they like chewing. Doubly irritating is that HEL have a 40% off offer on their website but don't have a listing for my model; just under Â£50 for all 4 wouldn't be that much more than one genuine dealer hose would cost. 

Click to expand...

When similar happened to a friend... Squirrels were judged to be the culprits...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			When similar happened to a friend... Squirrels were judged to be the culprits...
		
Click to expand...

No, definitely foxes, we're infested with the things & they've probably eaten all the squirrels.


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Perhaps we should have a Troll Poll, nominate a Troll to be Culled, humanly of course , or on 

Click to expand...


You nominate one first.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			You nominate one first.  

Click to expand...

I'm spoiled for choice, how many nominations are you allowed  maybe a secret Santa ballot would be better


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm spoiled for choice, how many nominations are you allowed  maybe a secret ballot would be better 

Click to expand...

Weâ€™d need a clear majority as well - no 52-48 split in the vote ðŸ˜‚


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			Weâ€™d need a clear majority as well - no 52-48 split in the vote ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

3 strikes/votes/nominations and they're oot


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2019)

Can the voter vote for themself??


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			Can the voter vote for themself??
		
Click to expand...

If they're a Masochist i suppose


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 1, 2019)

I have a list ..........


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I have a list ..........
		
Click to expand...

 C'Mon let us vote


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2019)

Idiot neighbours still up a ladder trying to put Christmas lights up. One up a ladder, one giving advice and one looking after the kids. Looks like the three stooges but 8 o'clock on a SUnday seems way too late for me. Grumpy old man syndrome


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 1, 2019)

It's December 1, and they are putting decorations up, shocking behaviour. Humbug next door moaning about it, unbelievable. You must be a bundle of laughs to live next door to.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 1, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I have a list ..........
		
Click to expand...

Are you checking it twice? Are you going to find out who's naughty or nice? ðŸ˜€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			It's December 1, and they are putting decorations up, shocking behaviour. Humbug next door moaning about it, unbelievable. You must be a bundle of laughs to live next door to.
		
Click to expand...

More the fact they've been in all day and only doing it now. Looking at the bumbling efforts they could be there a while yet. Nothing against the lights or decorations as their kids will be old enough this year to really get into Christmas. Just the noise being made and lack of timing


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 1, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Are you checking it twice? Are you going to find out who's naughty or nice? ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Ho Ho Ho ðŸ˜‚


----------



## IainP (Dec 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Ruiz v Joshua II. Â£24.95??!?!? No thanks!
		
Click to expand...

I'd seen the whole card and the fact it isn't on at stupid o'clock and was tempted, but the price puts me off on principle.
May need to learn more about the alternatives others posted...ðŸ˜‰


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			More the fact they've been in all day and only doing it now. Looking at the bumbling efforts they could be there a while yet. Nothing against the lights or decorations as their kids will be old enough this year to really get into Christmas. Just the noise being made and lack of timing
		
Click to expand...

You could have offered to help by holding the ladder for them.


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I have a list ..........
		
Click to expand...

The definitive list. 

PM me, I dare you! I won't publish it, honest.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2019)

Too much inaccurate reporting of, and commenting about, the RMT strike starting today and lasting a month except for 12th Dec.  Biggest strike on our railways ever seen - apparently!  Passengers facing first of 27 days of strikes.  Well semantically true in part.

All trains on all lines are not all cancelled every day for a month.

Mrs Hogie was on the (Alton) train into Waterloo this morning - there is a half service (so every hour rather than every half hour).  So trains are running.  The train into Waterloo this morning was packed (not surprisingly) and trains back will be worse - so not minimising that there will be an impact.  The next strike day on our line is (I believe) the 11th December.  But if you didn't know that you might think there RMT were shutting down the SW Trains network for all of December.  And it isn't.  But let's not miss an opportunity to attack the unions.

Notwithstanding that SW Trains and RMT had reached an agreement - and for some reason SW trains changed their mind.  Let me have a think for a moment who the Transport Secretary is...Ah yes - the honourable Chris Grayling - what the heck's happened to _him _these days.  Keep him out of sight I guess.  But surely he should be making a statement about the strike?  But no - he is absent...


----------



## Imurg (Dec 2, 2019)

Spending what seemed like days defrosting HiDs car to find out she's changed her rota and isn't working today....


----------



## chellie (Dec 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Spending what seemed like days defrosting HiDs car to find out she's changed her rota and isn't working today....

Click to expand...

Shouldn't but LOL


----------



## Wolf (Dec 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Spending what seemed like days defrosting HiDs car to find out she's changed her rota and isn't working today....

Click to expand...

Had to chuckle at this as I was finishing doing mine this morning  the wife  pops out and says you do remember I'm taking your car today as I need the boot space to collect some bits for Christmas shopping ðŸ™„

No I hadn't remembered, pretty sure she hadn't actually told either but maybe I didn't listen, ended up having to scrape her car off for me to use


----------



## sam85 (Dec 2, 2019)

Have I been doing it wrong all these years   Don't people just leave the engine running with the heater on for a few minutes to defrost their cars?


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 2, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Have I been doing it wrong all these years   Don't people just leave the engine running with the heater on for a few minutes to defrost their cars?
		
Click to expand...

We prefer to make it tough for car thieves mate


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 2, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Have I been doing it wrong all these years   Don't people just leave the engine running with the heater on for a few minutes to defrost their cars?
		
Click to expand...

This is what I do but just lock the car as normal. 
Heat and steering wheel heating on ready for me getting in.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 2, 2019)

As much as I dont like how it changes looking through the windscreen.....heated front screens. Have to love it in this weather


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 2, 2019)

Course covered in pretty heavy white frost first thing. My ball coming out in 4th & last group so by the time I teed off I was frozen. 

Harrumph! Cah!!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 2, 2019)

Inundated with email after email this past week from golf companies I have used previously pushing Black Friday / Cyber Monday so-called bargains.

Hopefully tonight sees the end of this nonsense.


----------



## stefanovic (Dec 2, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			Inundated with email after email this past week from golf companies I have used previously pushing Black Friday / Cyber Monday so-called bargains.
		
Click to expand...

Like me, do you also have too much golf stuff?
I'll admit to 2 sets of irons and a collection of woods, plus 2 bags and hundreds of balls.



			Hopefully tonight sees the end of this nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Little chance of that. Your details are all around the world now.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Spending what seemed like days defrosting HiDs car to find out she's changed her rota and isn't working today....

Click to expand...

luckily it was pissing it down here this morning so no need to scrape any ice... Rain don't you juts love it


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Junk emails again, why ??? when I've already marked/ identified/deleted, spammed them as junk numerous times  merry xmas  BTW .


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 2, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Like me, do you also have too much golf stuff?
I'll admit to 2 sets of irons and a collection of woods, plus 2 bags and hundreds of balls.
		
Click to expand...

Just gave 4 carry bags to the golf foundation. Each bag had a set of irons, woods, driver, wedges, etc. I was a bit short on putters, so only 1 donated. Most of it less than 5 years old.

I still have 3 sets of irons, 3 drivers, 4 putters, around 8 wedges, 2 carry bags, 3 cart bags, and around 5 dozen new golf balls.

I also have 3 gps, and a laser range finder.

It is amazing how it all adds up.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 2, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Just gave 4 carry bags to the golf foundation. Each bag had a set of irons, woods, driver, wedges, etc. I was a bit short on putters, so only 1 donated. Most of it less than 5 years old.

I still have 3 sets of irons, 3 drivers, 4 putters, around 8 wedges, 2 carry bags, 3 cart bags, and around 5 dozen new golf balls.

I also have 3 gps, and a laser range finder.

It is amazing how it all adds up.
		
Click to expand...

I have been playing golf since 1988 I'm only on my 4th set of irons. You obviously like a new set of shineys


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2019)

Coming in early to do a specific bit of work to find someone hot desking at your PC and quite reluctant to move. Finally got to my PC at normal start time, logged in, went to get a brew to come back and most of the night shift in my office using it for handover so still can't get to start the work. Only just got the office back and now completely not asked


----------



## Rooter (Dec 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Coming in early to do a specific bit of work to find someone hot desking at your PC and quite reluctant to move. Finally got to my PC at normal start time, logged in, went to get a brew to come back and most of the night shift in my office using it for handover so still can't get to start the work. Only just got the office back and now completely not asked
		
Click to expand...

Are you missing the concept of hot desking? surely you can log on to any PC in the office and crack on? or is it day shift people have a desk and night workers hot desk?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Are you missing the concept of hot desking? surely you can log on to any PC in the office and crack on? or is it day shift people have a desk and night workers hot desk?
		
Click to expand...

Totally get hot desking. Point is I have a designated PC and office for my work and use and there are ample other areas used perfectly well on every other day. Just seems today for no apparent reason they all feel the need to gravitate to the office. I wouldn't mind but there are two other PC's in here that my co-workers who share the office use


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 3, 2019)

Painting. I despise painting with a passion. Mainly because I'm a bit of a perfectionist but I'm not great at painting so it bugs me lol 

Plus the amount of painting I've got to do

However on the positive side the final bill has arrived for all the extras from our builder .. was expecting 3k minimum he only charged 1.4k so that was a lovely surprise


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			I have been playing golf since 1988 I'm only on my 4th set of irons. You obviously like a new set of shineys

Click to expand...

See you on that one - got my first ‘set’ in 1976 (used my dads mixed bag to then) and currently trying to persuade my wife to let me buy my fourth...🙄 The fact that we can afford for me buy a set is rather irritating...

She don’t like spending money on such stuff unless we have to...laugh or cry?😂


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 3, 2019)

Wedding ring finger refusing to heal on the joint, 10 months after lord knows what I've done to it. Thought it was rheumatism, but apparently not. Add in a groin strain that also refuses to heal up either. I don't know what I did to that either.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 3, 2019)

Chris Sutton and Robbie Savage.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 3, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Just gave 4 carry bags to the golf foundation. Each bag had a set of irons, woods, driver, wedges, etc. I was a bit short on putters, so only 1 donated. Most of it less than 5 years old.

I still have 3 sets of irons, 3 drivers, 4 putters, around 8 wedges, 2 carry bags, 3 cart bags, and around 5 dozen new golf balls.

I also have 3 gps, and a laser range finder.

It is amazing how it all adds up.
		
Click to expand...

Have you sought medical advice?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Have you sought medical advice? 

Click to expand...

He's been well past help for a number of years, possibly since he fell out of his attic....
Although it could easily have been before then..


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Painting. I despise painting with a passion. Mainly because I'm a bit of a perfectionist but I'm not great at painting so it bugs me lol

Plus the amount of painting I've got to do

However on the positive side the final bill has arrived for all the extras from our builder .. was expecting 3k minimum he only charged 1.4k so that was a lovely surprise
		
Click to expand...

I love it myself, got a few big canvases to do over the Christmas holiday, thinking a Rothko rip off for one and Kandinsky the other.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			I love it myself, got a few big canvases to do over the Christmas holiday, thinking a Rothko rip off for one and Kandinsky the other.
		
Click to expand...

Or you could pop across to Cromarty and paint the rigs - as the artists competing in Landscape Artist of the Year had to do.  Bit of a challenge that.  Some did a good job mind.  Weather was a bit iffy mind.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Or you could pop across to Cromarty and paint the rigs - as the artists competing in Landscape Artist of the Year had to do.  Bit of a challenge that.  Some did a good job mind.  Weather was a bit iffy mind.
		
Click to expand...

when i say canvases, i mean big, one is 6x4 the other 3x 6, i would have to do a load of Prelim sketches first. but in reality i don't really want painting of rusting Oil rigs in the hallway


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			He's been well past help for a number of years, possibly since he fell out of his attic....
Although it could easily have been before then..
		
Click to expand...

I was only up there checking on my spare golf clubs.


----------



## stefanovic (Dec 3, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Just gave 4 carry bags to the golf foundation. Each bag had a set of irons, woods, driver, wedges, etc. I was a bit short on putters, so only 1 donated. Most of it less than 5 years old.
I still have 3 sets of irons, 3 drivers, 4 putters, around 8 wedges, 2 carry bags, 3 cart bags, and around 5 dozen new golf balls.
I also have 3 gps, and a laser range finder.
It is amazing how it all adds up.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly you have subjected yourself to the modern crisis of Stuffocation, and it afflicts just about everyone.
The house, the shed, the garage is just stuffed with things you don't want or think you might still want, and with Xmas coming up it's only going to get worse.
Can't quite believe how in the last few years I've bought so many books and cd's, mostly from charity shops for a couple of quid. The owners got rid of them and now they are in my home.


----------



## chellie (Dec 3, 2019)

Two men in the gym The one who sounds like he's going to puke when he's either doing free weights or on the machines. He doesn't wipe anything down either and smells!!! Another one on the treadmill who was whooping and clearing his throat. At least he wiped down the treadmill though.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2019)

CRAAAAAAMMMMPPPP!!!!!!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			CRAAAAAAMMMMPPPP!!!!!!!

Click to expand...

That is more than a random  irritation it's downright painful


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			That is more than a random  irritation it's downright painful
		
Click to expand...

It was right behind the knee and wasn't one that sneaks up and snacks you... I could feel it building for about 10 minutes and couldn't do anything to stop it...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2019)

Getting home and finding the heating is not on. We have just had Hive installed and the receiver has lost connection twice now which knocks the system off. The fix seems to be turn the power off to the boiler, remove the batteries from the thermostat, count to 20, start everything off again. Not a very remote fix however and it means a very chilly house ☃️


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Wedding ring finger refusing to heal on the joint, 10 months after lord knows what I've done to it. Thought it was rheumatism, but apparently not. Add in a groin strain that also refuses to heal up either. I don't know what I did to that either. 

Click to expand...

A hand injury and a groin injury at the same time. 
Questions may be asked.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2019)

The bottom end of Watford is grid locked. No idea why. Going to buy a radiator valve, cat food, and motor oil took ages. Found a sneaky route home. 
I will feel very safe tonight. There are police every 20 yards down my road. I get the impression they will be here til Thursday, when the Donald goes home.


----------



## Dando (Dec 3, 2019)

The silly bint on my train moaning that no ones offered her seat while ignoring the fact the kid (9 or 10 years old) she’s with is sat down


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2019)

Not a RI, but an upsetting one.

Had to say goodnight to our GSP Bitch Kayliegh, she was 14 and was starting to suffer a bit, her back legs kept giving way and she hadn't been able to go for a walk the last couple of weeks and had started to get incontinent. The wife is devistated as she was her little girl.

my first dog, got her from Munlochy rescue, she was abandoned at 8 months old.. i think we gave her a good life and she was loved


----------



## Wolf (Dec 4, 2019)

The human body, more specifically mine. I can go to the gym and workout hard with heavy weight, run miles and do all sorts of mad stuff with no problems. but today I pick the kettle up and my shoulder goes into spasm and that's me out of action.. Somehow have trapped a nerve in my shoulder and can barely move it without horrendous pain , knew I should have let Mrs Wolf make the coffee this morning.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2019)

Wolf said:



			The human body, more specifically mine. I can go to the gym and workout hard with heavy weight, run miles and do all sorts of mad stuff with no problems. but today I pick the kettle up and my shoulder goes into spasm and that's me out of action.. Somehow have trapped a nerve in my shoulder and can barely move it without horrendous pain , knew I should have let Mrs Wolf make the coffee this morning. 

Click to expand...

wait till you get old then that creeps up on you


----------



## BrianM (Dec 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Not a RI, but an upsetting one.

Had to say goodnight to our GSP Bitch Kayliegh, she was 14 and was starting to suffer a bit, her back legs kept giving way and she hadn't been able to go for a walk the last couple of weeks and had started to get incontinent. The wife is devistated as she was her little girl.

my first dog, got her from Munlochy rescue, she was abandoned at 8 months old.. i think we gave her a good life and she was loved
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this Patrick.


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Not a RI, but an upsetting one.

Had to say goodnight to our GSP Bitch Kayliegh, she was 14 and was starting to suffer a bit, her back legs kept giving way and she hadn't been able to go for a walk the last couple of weeks and had started to get incontinent. The wife is devistated as she was her little girl.

my first dog, got her from Munlochy rescue, she was abandoned at 8 months old.. i think we gave her a good life and she was loved
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate.

I’m dreading the day my little boy goes to the big park on the sky and he’s only 2!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Not a RI, but an upsetting one.

Had to say goodnight to our GSP Bitch Kayliegh, she was 14 and was starting to suffer a bit, her back legs kept giving way and she hadn't been able to go for a walk the last couple of weeks and had started to get incontinent. The wife is devistated as she was her little girl.

my first dog, got her from Munlochy rescue, she was abandoned at 8 months old.. i think we gave her a good life and she was loved
		
Click to expand...

Thoughts are with you mate, i know how you must be feeling , RIP Kayliegh


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Sorry to hear this Patrick.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bri


----------



## Slime (Dec 4, 2019)

I know how you feel, Patrick.  Thinking of you and yours.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Not a RI, but an upsetting one.

Had to say goodnight to our GSP Bitch Kayliegh, she was 14 and was starting to suffer a bit, her back legs kept giving way and she hadn't been able to go for a walk the last couple of weeks and had started to get incontinent. The wife is devistated as she was her little girl.

my first dog, got her from Munlochy rescue, she was abandoned at 8 months old.. i think we gave her a good life and she was loved
		
Click to expand...

I know many think it's crazy the way we become attached to our pets but those of us that do will only sympathise with you and your wife.

Still you can hopefully rest a little easier in the knowledge that you gave Kayleigh a good life.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 4, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Patrick, dogs just give so much and steal our hearts to boot .


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Not a RI, but an upsetting one.

Had to say goodnight to our GSP Bitch Kayliegh, she was 14 and was starting to suffer a bit, her back legs kept giving way and she hadn't been able to go for a walk the last couple of weeks and had started to get incontinent. The wife is devistated as she was her little girl.

my first dog, got her from Munlochy rescue, she was abandoned at 8 months old.. i think we gave her a good life and she was loved
		
Click to expand...

Heartbreaking. You gave her an amazing fulfilling life...RIP Kayliegh.


----------



## Slab (Dec 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Getting home and finding the heating is not on. We have just had Hive installed and the receiver has lost connection twice now which knocks the system off. The fix seems to be turn the power off to the boiler, remove the batteries from the thermostat, count to 20, start everything off again. Not a very remote fix however and it means a very chilly house ☃️
		
Click to expand...

What is this he-ting you speak of 

Woke up at 3;45 this morning and the aircon wasn't on, took nearly 15 minutes to get it down to a chilly 20°


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 5, 2019)

heart breaking for Rupert too spend most of yesterday looking for her and again this morning, he misses his big sis


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 5, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			heart breaking for Rupert too spend most of yesterday looking for and again this morning, he misses his big sis

Click to expand...

Poor lad


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 5, 2019)

Checking "Ceefax" (BBC Text) for the footie scores last night and seeing that it's being switched off in January. I know there are loads of other forms of information but I still use it quite frequently if my laptop is switched off or it's later at night/early morning.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 5, 2019)

Hangovers which far outweigh the amount you actually had to drink.


----------



## stefanovic (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm getting sick and tired of listening to nearly every football pundit on the radio starting a sentence with "Do you know what".


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Hangovers which far outweigh the amount you actually had to drink. 

Click to expand...

lightweight


----------



## Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

My Wife and her inability to put fuel in my car, shes used my car the last couple of days running here there and everywhere doing Christmas shopping for the bigger boot space. Get into my car today ti find the petrol warning light flashing and the range left in the tank as 0 miles.. Everytime she does it without fail, yet ive had to use her car whilst she had mine and  ive put a full  tank in as i filled it after using it..


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Wolf said:



			My Wife and her inability to put fuel in my car, shes used my car the last couple of days running here there and everywhere doing Christmas shopping for the bigger boot space. Get into my car today ti find the petrol warning light flashing and the range left in the tank as 0 miles.. Everytime she does it without fail, yet ive had to use her car whilst she had mine and  ive put a full  tank in as i filled it after using it..
		
Click to expand...

Don't fill it next time and let her run out, teach her a lesson .  Could cause divorce number 2 though


----------



## Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't fill it next time and let her run out, teach her a lesson .  Could cause divorce number 2 though 

Click to expand...

Fortunately for me billy i didn't marry the last one so at least i got something right there 😂


----------



## Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

Royal mail parcel delivery.. We ordered a couple bits online for my oldest as their quite niche items you can't get on the high street, delivered today by Royal Mail the box had been ripped open with the contents having been unwrapped, needless to say we now have to pay to return them and get them resent out new..


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2019)

Wolf said:



			My Wife and her inability to put fuel in my car, shes used my car the last couple of days running here there and everywhere doing Christmas shopping for the bigger boot space. Get into my car today ti find the petrol warning light flashing and the range left in the tank as 0 miles.. Everytime she does it without fail, yet ive had to use her car whilst she had mine and  ive put a full  tank in as i filled it after using it..
		
Click to expand...

You're clearly too good for that woman 😋😋


----------



## Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

chrisd said:



			You're clearly too good for that woman 😋😋
		
Click to expand...

I keep telling her that Chris then i remember shes 14 years younger than me, looks like Brie Larson in Captain Marvel, is an amazing step parent to all my kids and suddenly i realise im doing pretty good for myself so have to put up with somethings 😂


----------



## Lazkir (Dec 5, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I keep telling her that Chris then i remember shes 14 years younger than me, looks like Brie Larson in Captain Marvel, is an amazing step parent to all my kids and suddenly i realise im doing pretty good for myself so have to put up with somethings 😂
		
Click to expand...

Punching above your weight there fella!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I keep telling her that Chris then i remember shes 14 years younger than me, looks like Brie Larson in Captain Marvel, is an amazing step parent to all my kids and suddenly i realise im doing pretty good for myself so have to put up with somethings 😂
		
Click to expand...

I suppose you have to take the rough with the smooth 😉😉. Mrs D once did modelling (for Toby Jugs)


----------



## Wolf (Dec 5, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			Punching above your weight there fella! 

Click to expand...

Oh without shadow of a doubt, must be my charming personality she likes 🤣 



chrisd said:



			I suppose you have to take the rough with the smooth 😉😉. Mrs D once did modelling (for Toby Jugs)
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong Chris as she likes to say im the rough so what does that nake her 🤣
Fair play to Mrs D to, gotta love a Toby Jug 😉


----------



## chrisd (Dec 5, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You're not wrong Chris as she likes to say im the rough so what does that nake her 🤣
Fair play to Mrs D to, gotta love a Toby Jug 😉
		
Click to expand...

 Dont let on to BlueinMunich I wrote that cos he's met my 1st wife and might mention it 😣😣😣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Not a RI, but an upsetting one.

Had to say goodnight to our GSP Bitch Kayliegh, she was 14 and was starting to suffer a bit, her back legs kept giving way and she hadn't been able to go for a walk the last couple of weeks and had started to get incontinent. The wife is devistated as she was her little girl.

my first dog, got her from Munlochy rescue, she was abandoned at 8 months old.. i think we gave her a good life and she was loved
		
Click to expand...

You did the right thing by her when she was a pup in taking her in & the right thing by her at the end by not prolonging her suffering.  Smile for what you had, don't cry for what what you've lost and know that you did the right thing by her.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 6, 2019)

I think I'll record the sound of the rain battering down on my carport roof and send it to the guys at the met office so they can hear what ''no rain forecast'' sounds like


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I keep telling her that Chris then i remember shes 14 years younger than me, looks like Brie Larson in Captain Marvel, is an amazing step parent to all my kids and suddenly i realise im doing pretty good for myself so have to put up with somethings 😂
		
Click to expand...

And remember , she'll be picking your care home ,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2019)

Busy day ahead with several reports to get in to the managers. Get in early (with mild hangover after a quiet beer at the club after work turned into 6-7 noisy ones) and no bloody IT. Whole system I need to pull the data from down and IT have no idea when its back up. Can't do what I can't do but got a feeling it'll be a late finish ans I want to get it done and out the way so its not nagging away (bit like this headache) over the weekend


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2019)

My daughter had her driving test booked for today, 12.48. She rocks up at the test centre along with her driving instructor to discover her test is cancelled. No notification, new test is Jan 28th. Fuming at the cancellation with no notice, the new test bumped to 2 months away and yes, the extra cost of lessons to keep her on track in the meantime .


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My daughter had her driving test booked for today, 12.48. She rocks up at the test centre along with her driving instructor to discover her test is cancelled. No notification, new test is Jan 28th. Fuming at the cancellation with no notice, the new test bumped to 2 months away and yes, the extra cost of lessons to keep her on track in the meantime .
		
Click to expand...

Did you book online?
They normally email any changes so make sure it hasn't gone into Spam.
It's usually only the early times that get no notification
It could be that the examiner is I'll. It happens.
You should be able to claim any expenses from today, like a lesson in the hour before and the hour of the test but not much else.
Bummer but it's not uncommon I'm afraid.
Look for cancellations regularly. I don't advise going with an App that searches for you - they cost and have been unreliable.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Did you book online?
They normally email any changes so make sure it hasn't gone into Spam.
It's usually only the early times that get no notification
It could be that the examiner is I'll. It happens.
You should be able to claim any expenses from today, like a lesson in the hour before and the hour of the test but not much else.
Bummer but it's not uncommon I'm afraid.
Look for cancellations regularly. I don't advise going with an App that searches for you - they cost and have been unreliable.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was booked via the instructor, I'll check with my daughter.
I get there can be illnesses but contact her or her instructor, surely they all know each other? A bit of courtesy
Thanks for the tip about expenses today.
It's costing a fortune, good for your industry though


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2019)

Standing in a supermarket looking at things on the shelf and having a trolley pushed between me and the shelf without an excuse me, please or thank you. Ignoramuses!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 6, 2019)

Washed my car earlier. Its raining. Again.


----------



## Dando (Dec 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Standing in a supermarket looking at things on the shelf and having a trolley pushed between me and the shelf without an excuse me, please or thank you. Ignoramuses!
		
Click to expand...

I hate that too


----------



## Dando (Dec 6, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Washed my car earlier. Its raining. Again.
		
Click to expand...

given your track record of washing the car and it raining, can you please avoid washing your car on Monday as I am playing The Berkshire and don't fancy getting wet


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 6, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Washed my car earlier. Its raining. Again.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto...but I didn't dry it knowing it was going to rain!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 6, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Ditto...but I didn't dry it knowing it was going to rain!
		
Click to expand...

Dried it, microfibred it and was about to get the polish out.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 6, 2019)

Dando said:



			given your track record of washing the car and it raining, can you please avoid washing your car on Monday as I am playing The Berkshire and don't fancy getting wet
		
Click to expand...

I am going to put a bucket in my car, and drive over there so I can wash it in the car park.


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2019)

Not having a scooby about what to get Mrs Slime for Xmas. 

What do you get for the person who has got me ........................... apart from a divorce?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			Not having a scooby about what to get Mrs Slime for Xmas. 

What do you get for the person who has got me ........................... apart from a divorce? 

Click to expand...

A gun?


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			A gun?
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, dueling pistols, now there's a thought.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2019)

I give my wife £200 she's supposed to reciprocate  Oh don't buy new cards, we resend the old cards we've sent each other over the last 35 years, for birthdays and xmas


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			Not having a scooby about what to get Mrs Slime for Xmas. 

What do you get for the person who has got me ........................... apart from a divorce? 

Click to expand...

I keep saying to the Mrs that if she doesn't come up with any ideas she ain't getting anything!👍😬
I might be looking for somewhere to live in Boxing Day 😟


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 6, 2019)

Skytrak adverts. Most of these show a garage/man cave that is way bigger then anything you get in the average UK dwelling. The one I have just seen panned back, and the garage was bigger than the house.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			Not having a scooby about what to get Mrs Slime for Xmas. 

What do you get for the person who has got me ........................... apart from a divorce? 

Click to expand...

Look for things to do, what does she like, hobbies etc. My wife likes crafts so I've got her places on courses, stained glass, wreath making, thai cookery, etc. She gets me a round of golf somewhere I like, a lesson etc. The in phrase is experiences. A bit naff but you get the gist. Look for something like that rather than a physical object, it widens the options.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 6, 2019)

Standing in front of our next-door neighbour, who we know very well, and taking 45 seconds to remember his name. Scared the Bejesus out of me...


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 6, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Standing in front of our next-door neighbour, who we know very well, and taking 45 seconds to remember his name. Scared the Bejesus out of me...
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching a film and I know I've seen it before. It's pretty good and as I haven't a clue what happens and how it happens I'm able to enjoy watching it all over again!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Standing in front of our next-door neighbour, who we know very well, and taking 45 seconds to remember his name. Scared the Bejesus out of me...
		
Click to expand...

There's a well known simple method in how to remember peoples names, but , hope he' not called Bejesus


----------



## Piece (Dec 6, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm watching a film and I know I've seen it before. It's pretty good and as I haven't a clue what happens and how it happens I'm able to enjoy watching it all over again!
		
Click to expand...

Titanic?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm watching a film and I know I've seen it before. It's pretty good and as I haven't a clue what happens and how it happens I'm able to enjoy watching it all over again!
		
Click to expand...

I watched three different versions of Murder on the Orient Express within a couple of years and forgot the story and outcome each time 🙄. Only at the end did I remember. The Kenneth Branagh film finally lodged it in my head so that's it done now.

It's quite handy being able to enjoy a good film repeatedly although not a proud boast.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 6, 2019)

Waited until 23.00 to buy some new trainers that were releasing...sold out by 23.00.04


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Waited until 23.00 to buy some new trainers that were releasing...sold out by 23.00.04
		
Click to expand...

Makes you wonder sometimes


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



*That'll be a very dead fox by now then Rich*. Brake fluid is highly toxic and its unlikely it won't have ingested any chewing the brake line.
		
Click to expand...


Apparently not Greig; mine was done Friday night/Saturday morning, girl over the road had hers done Saturday night/Sunday morning.  Hers was hooked away & fixed, and done again Wednesday night/Thursday morning. I doubt it's 3 different and now deceased foxes.

Pick mine up this morning with a new set of braided hoses, let's hope they don't like taste of them and the insurance doesn't have an issue with them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Not having a scooby about what to get Mrs Slime for Xmas. 

What do you get for the person who has got me ........................... apart from a divorce? 

Click to expand...

Something that makes her look nice - an exercise bike? I think that’s got a tv advertiser into a bit of bother...🙄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apparently not Greig; mine was done Friday night/Saturday morning, girl over the road had hers done Saturday night/Sunday morning.  Hers was hooked away & fixed, and done again Wednesday night/Thursday morning. I doubt it's 3 different and now deceased foxes.

Pick mine up this morning with a new set of braided hoses, let's hope they don't like taste of them and* the insurance doesn't have an issue with them*.
		
Click to expand...

Insurance companies whose call centre staff struggle with basic English.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 7, 2019)

I do love the NHS but it’s really failed my loved ones recently so it gets my evil glare for a bit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I do love the NHS but it’s really failed my loved ones recently so it gets my evil glare for a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Can I ask why (in general terms)


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry to hear that. Can I ask why (in general terms)
		
Click to expand...

Yea, my girlfriend’s diverticulitis looks like being something more serious and they’ve sat on their hands and not listened to our concerns now for over two months when we’ve highlighted certain things.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yea, my girlfriend’s diverticulitis looks like being something more serious and they’ve sat on their hands and not listened to our concerns now for over two months when we’ve highlighted certain things.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Have you raised your issues formally?


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi all,looking for some advice here...not been going well for me the last few days,has it?GM pages going missing accompanied by strobe  like effectspissing down outside (and now GM and 1 other site asking for me to give away my details throough accepting their  use of cookies etc.
So question is which should I choose if I want to keep it pretty private,do I switch to On or Off??Thanks(again)!
Jimbo


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry to hear that. Have you raised your issues formally?
		
Click to expand...

I’m documenting everything and I’ll be filing a PALS when things are resolved.


----------



## Sats (Dec 8, 2019)

The fact that I've not won the lottery.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 8, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I’m documenting everything and I’ll be filing a PALS when things are resolved.
		
Click to expand...

While you fill out those forms, I hope you give some thought to the pressures these doctors and nurses are under due to long hours and staff shortages. And maybe be thankfull we don't have the American style pay as you go healthcare system.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 8, 2019)

bobmac said:



			While you fill out those forms, I hope you give some thought to the pressures these doctors and nurses are under due to long hours and staff shortages. And maybe be thankfull we don't have the American style pay as you go healthcare system.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve worked for the NHS for ten years and understand those pressures but they do not excuse everything such as belittling our concerns, withholding vital test results from us and delaying treatment because they felt she was exaggerating her symptoms.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 8, 2019)

toyboy54 said:



			Hi all,looking for some advice here...not been going well for me the last few days,has it?GM pages going missing accompanied by strobe  like effectspissing down outside (and now GM and 1 other site asking for me to give away my details throough accepting their  use of cookies etc.
So question is which should I choose if I want to keep it pretty private,do I switch to On or Off??Thanks(again)!
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Off, I think.
They prompt me to reset these about once a week. It's a pain, but I guess they hope to wear you down until you acquiesce.,.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 8, 2019)

PendoDave..thanks for the reply.I've now had to message GM asking them to send the whole dam thing back to me allowing me check if I've clicked the OFF or the ON button.Will now make sure that the OFF option is clicked and then press ACCEPT.
Jimbo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2019)

bobmac said:



			While you fill out those forms, I hope you give some thought to the pressures these doctors and nurses are under due to long hours and staff shortages. And maybe be thankfull we don't have the American style pay as you go healthcare system.
		
Click to expand...

I see this first hand every day even on my unit especially if a doctor or a couple of nurses are off sick. However that in my opinion is a different ball game completely to someone not doing their job efficiently. Yes there are reasons why results can be delayed, but to ignore patient (or relative's concerns) and delaying treatment shouldn't happen and if they do then the reasons should be fully explained


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I see this first hand every day even on my unit especially if a doctor or a couple of nurses are off sick. However that in my opinion is a different ball game completely to someone not doing their job efficiently. Yes there are reasons why results can be delayed, but to ignore patient (or relative's concerns) and delaying treatment shouldn't happen and if they do then the reasons should be fully explained
		
Click to expand...

Just to give some context in my case - we waited way beyond the four hours in A&E multiple times. I won’t be complaining about that. 

We had to go and see two different out of hours GPs because we couldn’t get her in to see her own - and this caused a disconnect in her continuity of care in my opinion, but I won’t be complaining about that per se except to mention I believe it didn’t help us getting the care she needed as quickly.

The NHS is our finest commodity but when those charged with our care are negligent to this level it goes beyond what I can accept. 

I spent a short time working to coordinate clinical services and I had to deal with many complaints that were upheld and few had the range of inadequacies that we have seen for my girlfriend.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Just to give some context in my case - we waited way beyond the four hours in A&E multiple times. I won’t be complaining about that.

We had to go and see two different out of hours GPs because we couldn’t get her in to see her own - and this caused a disconnect in her continuity of care in my opinion, but I won’t be complaining about that per se except to mention I believe it didn’t help us getting the care she needed as quickly.

The NHS is our finest commodity but when those charged with our care are negligent to this level it goes beyond what I can accept.

I spent a short time working to coordinate clinical services and I had to deal with many complaints that were upheld and few had the range of inadequacies that we have seen for my girlfriend.
		
Click to expand...

I agree totally with your statement about it being our finest commodity. For so many, it works so well, so often but sadly there are times when it the service and the level of care falls short. If people don't flag this and complain and highlight the issues how can things change and improve. Hope you get it sorted and the other half gets treated and sorted properly asap


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree totally with your statement about it being our finest commodity. For so many, it works so well, so often but sadly there are times when it the service and the level of care falls short. If people don't flag this and complain and highlight the issues how can things change and improve. Hope you get it sorted and the other half gets treated and sorted properly asap
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Homer. Appreciated.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree totally with your statement about it being our finest commodity. For so many, it works so well, so often but sadly there are times when it the service and the level of care falls short. If people don't flag this and complain and highlight the issues how can things change and improve. Hope you get it sorted and the other half gets treated and sorted properly asap
		
Click to expand...

Like many others I have seen both sides. My mum has had fabulous treatment via Christie's in Manchester but a friend of my wifes has been caught in the mesh scandal and her treatment has been a disgrace. In an organisation that size it is perhaps inevitable that high standards are not maintained throughout. Overall however I think we are all agreed that it is a force for good and we want it to continue.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 9, 2019)

The much acclaimed early opening of part of the new A14 bypass (Huntingdon to Cambridge). Traffic chaos everywhere else EXCEPT travelling towards Cambridge. Can't quite say from Huntingdon as roads around the town are gridlocked. The new road opened at 5am and the part of the old closed at the same time. Traffic that used to enter a major roundabout to continue on the A14 no longer does as the road is closed...BUT...the traffic lights remain switched on and the rest of the traffic is queueing for miles.

Great work Highways England.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2019)

The halfwitted idiots I have to work with everyday in the office.


----------



## Piece (Dec 9, 2019)

bobmac said:



			While you fill out those forms, I hope you give some thought to the pressures these doctors and nurses are under due to long hours and staff shortages. And maybe be thankfull we don't have the American style pay as you go healthcare system.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure we all do, however there is a duty of care and if that is failing because of neglect or similar, then it must be flagged to future correct. Not filing is not the right answer and won't correct the wrongs.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			I'm sure we all do, however there is a duty of care and if that is failing because of neglect or similar, then it must be flagged to future correct. Not filing is not the right answer and won't correct the wrongs.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say don't complain


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 9, 2019)

People who consider my front garden to be a waste bin for all manner of rubbish.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 9, 2019)

went to collect Kayleighs ashes today, we had asked them to keep some aside as the wife was going to get them added to a locket.

They had forgotten to do that and spelt her name wrong on the plaque despite the wife double checking it with them and them having the right spelling on the invoice


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			went to collect Kayleighs ashes today, we had asked them to keep some aside as the wife was going to get them added to a locket.

They had forgotten to do that and spelt her name wrong on the plaque despite the wife double checking it with them and them having the right spelling on the invoice

Click to expand...

That is so bad  When we lost Max our vets were amazing and to our surprise (and many more tears) they sent a condolence card with his pawprint inside.

We have his ashes in the lounge still and I like to think he's with us. I also used some of his hairs (he moulted a lot!) to stuff a yellow lab felt sewing set...


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2019)

Blimey. I had Murph thrown in a skip. He was great when he was alive, but once he was dead, he was useless.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 9, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			That is so bad  When we lost Max our vets were amazing and to our surprise (and many more tears) they sent a condolence card with his pawprint inside.

We have his ashes in the lounge still and I like to think he's with us. I also used some of his hairs (he moulted a lot!) to stuff a yellow lab felt sewing set...
		
Click to expand...

they were great when they did Baldrick 2 years ago, no problems. Same people as then. not a good start when i rang to book and get her body collected from the vets. the woman i spoke to had a real attitude, like i was asking for a favour... some favour charged us £200 to bugger it up


----------



## Wolf (Dec 9, 2019)

Christmas decorations.. Specifically putting them up, I enjoy seeing them up and illuminating the house but I absolutely depsise the process of putting them up.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Christmas decorations.. Specifically putting them up, I enjoy seeing them uo and illuminating the house but I absolutely depsise the process of putting them up.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. We used to do 3 6ft trees. 3. It took about 5 hours to do them. Look pretty, make a mess, and take ages to take down too.

I think we are only doing 1 this year.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 9, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I agree. We used to do 3 6ft trees. 3. It took about 5 hours to do them. Look pretty, make a mess, and take ages to take down too.

I think we are only doing 1 this year.
		
Click to expand...

We've done our front room one which is 7ft, and done another 5ft one for our landing. Then theres the lights and all other manner of decoration put out. It looks good when all done but the fact ots taken nearly 4 hrs to do made my house look like a war zone and the frustration of everything being tangled before putting it up despite being put away neatly i hate it.. Next year im getting them out the loft and going to the pub until Mrs Wolf has finished it and thats under her order's to stop me swearing so much 😂


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2019)

The utter twonk on a motorbike who passed a load of us doing 20mph whilst he was doing at least 30mph IN THE CYCLE LANE!!!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			The utter twonk on a motorbike who passed a load of us doing 20mph whilst he was doing at least 30mph IN THE CYCLE LANE!!!
		
Click to expand...

At least his was a motorbike......I see them on their electric scooters doing that....dressed in black, no hat or any protection at all.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			they were great when they did Baldrick 2 years ago, no problems. Same people as then. not a good start when i rang to book and get her body collected from the vets. the woman i spoke to had a real attitude, like i was asking for a favour... some favour charged us £200 to bugger it up
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't help an already tough situation for sure.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 9, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yea, my girlfriend’s diverticulitis looks like being something more serious and they’ve sat on their hands and not listened to our concerns now for over two months when we’ve highlighted certain things.
		
Click to expand...

Very sorry to hear that and I hope it gets sorted soon.  Just cleared my latest bout, but it took two courses of antibiotics.  I don’t find it particularly painful, more uncomfortable, and if it is giving pain then it should be taken seriously.  My GP was adamant that I go to see him as soon as anything flares up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2019)

A guy completely unfamiliar to shampoo, soap and in particular deodarant sitting on the train, boots on the seat opposite drinking from cans and leaving them on the floor to bowl about the carriage. Yes several people did approach him including a pretty hefty looking the chap and the idiot in question was quite willing to take on all comers by the look of it. Fortunately I was getting off next stop and saw discretion as the best form of valour although did mention it to the guard on the platform (not that I expect him to do anything)


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 9, 2019)

I've given up on the Apple MacBook Air after almost 2 years of use, and got out the HP Windows 10 i7. Having spent late afternoon and evening clearing it, and moving stuff around I have to admit there's some positives I didn't know. But on a day to day usage I still think people are suckered by the marketing hype.

The HP was bought a year earlier, and I appreciate its an i7 'v' an i5 processor. Its also and ali case, as is the Apple, and a SSD 256gb too. It maybe Apple 'v' oranges, pun intended, but apart from a better battery life in the Apple the HP is way better, especially the graphics.

Advertised on FB Marketplace at 4pm at a very decent, expensive, price and had 5 buyers by 6pm. 2 made low offers but the other 3 offered the asking price.

Just wish I hadn't wasted the money on the original purchase.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2019)

Painting again 

And MDF!!!!!

Wardrobes made by the builder out of MDF I got some 2 part wood filler (stinks) and filled the sides of the MDF

Primed the entire thing inside and out .. daughter's room primed the outside 

Just takes forever 

Feels like I'm miles behind because of priming


----------



## chellie (Dec 10, 2019)

Granddaughters Type 1 diabetes which is all over the place. She's had to be picked up from school again today. She was diagnosed not long before her 7th birthday in March and at first all was going ok. Now its not. Team at the hospital are really good but it's such a worry.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2019)

the velux skylight iin the new part of the house is dripping water, rang every roofer in Sneck not one can come out before the new year


----------



## Wolf (Dec 10, 2019)

Christmas cards.. I must sound like a right Grinch but we've had 27 Christmas cards arrive this week alone. I understand the sentiment etc but if i had my way id ban them altogether  along with valentines  cards etc. We're in an age where we ban single use plastic and rightly so because of the impact on the environment and I'd gladly forgo all greetings card that arent made from 100% recyclable products.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Christmas cards.. I must sound like a right Grinch but we've had 27 Christmas cards arrive this week alone. I understand the sentiment etc but if i had my way id ban them altogether  along with valentines  cards etc. We're in an age where we ban single use plastic and rightly so because of the impact on the environment and I'd gladly forgo all greetings card that arent made from 100% recyclable products.
		
Click to expand...

We took the decision a few years back to inform our friends etc asking them not to be offended that the following year we’d be no longer sending Christmas Cards and would be donating the money to a charity instead (this year it is a local hospice).
Still receive some of others, but most agreed it was a good idea and took it in good faith.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 10, 2019)

chellie said:



			Granddaughters Type 1 diabetes which is all over the place. She's had to be picked up from school again today. She was diagnosed not long before her 7th birthday in March and at first all was going ok. Now its not. Team at the hospital are really good but it's such a worry.
		
Click to expand...

Poor little poppet. Must be very worrying but hopefully they can get things settled again.


----------



## chellie (Dec 10, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Poor little poppet. Must be very worrying but hopefully they can get things settled again.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda


----------



## Wolf (Dec 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			We took the decision a few years back to inform our friends etc asking them not to be offended that the following year we’d be no longer sending Christmas Cards and would be donating the money to a charity instead (this year it is a local hospice).
Still receive some of others, but most agreed it was a good idea and took it in good faith.
		
Click to expand...

Thats exactly what ive suggested to Mrs Wolf we should do. She's going  to message everyone with our intentions as I'd rather not see the wastage it causes and put the money to a more beneficial use.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 10, 2019)

Finding out via Facebook that the daughter of one of Mrs. BiM's cousins has died aged just 29 and leaves behind a young daughter.  No age and totally unexpected in an apparently extremely fit young lady.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Finding out via Facebook that the daughter of one of Mrs. BiM's cousins has died aged just 29 and leaves behind a young daughter.  No age and totally unexpected in an apparently extremely fit young lady. 

Click to expand...

That's very sad BIM, sorry to read that


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 10, 2019)

chrisd said:



			That's very sad BIM, sorry to read that
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Chris.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Finding out via Facebook that the daughter of one of Mrs. BiM's cousins has died aged just 29 and leaves behind a young daughter.  No age and totally unexpected in an apparently extremely fit young lady. 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate, condolences to Jackie and her family.
Awful way to find out.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry to hear that mate, condolences to Jackie and her family.
Awful way to find out.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul.  Much as it is an irritating way to find out, the far greater irritation is that she has been taken far too soon and should be pretty fit (England rugby league international) so no obvious reason at this stage.  And of course it ain't going to be much of a Christmas for her daughter.


----------



## Dando (Dec 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Paul.  Much as it is an irritating way to find out, the far greater irritation is that she has been taken far too soon and should be pretty fit (England rugby league international) so no obvious reason at this stage.  And of course it ain't going to be much of a Christmas for her daughter.
		
Click to expand...

That’s awful mate.
Why does this sort of thing always seems worse at Xmas


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Finding out via Facebook that the daughter of one of Mrs. BiM's cousins has died aged just 29 and leaves behind a young daughter.  No age and totally unexpected in an apparently extremely fit young lady. 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear the news. Not a great medium to hear such bad news and even worse regarding the daughter left behind


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thank you Chris.
		
Click to expand...

BBC web page announcing the sad story Rich


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 10, 2019)

chrisd said:



			BBC web page announcing the sad story Rich
		
Click to expand...

Seen it Chris.  Doesn’t seem right for one so young who had achieved so much in her field to be taken. Won’t be a great Christmas for Mark, Jill, Andrew or Olivia.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Seen it Chris.  Doesn’t seem right for one so young who had achieved so much in her field to be taken. Won’t be a great Christmas for Mark, Jill, Andrew or Olivia.
		
Click to expand...

No, it cant get much worse and Jane and I  feel for sad for you and Jackie too.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Thats exactly what ive suggested to Mrs Wolf we should do. She's going  to message everyone with our intentions as I'd rather not see the wastage it causes and put the money to a more beneficial use.
		
Click to expand...

I stopped doing cards when it pretty much became compulsory to send one to everyone you have ever met as if you give a card to one person and not to another then you never hear the end of it. Ended up writing cards to people at work who I could not stand. Now I send exactly 3 cards, one for my wife, one for my mum and one for my brother and that is it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2019)

Bloody Fulham


----------



## Slab (Dec 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Christmas cards.. I must sound like a right Grinch but we've had 27 Christmas cards arrive this week alone. I understand the sentiment etc but if i had my way id ban them altogether  along with valentines  cards etc. We're in an age where we ban single use plastic and rightly so because of the impact on the environment and I'd gladly forgo all greetings card that arent made from 100% recyclable products.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully greeting cards for any/all occasions are not really a thing here. Bit of a pain when looking for a b/day, anniversary card for my wife and only 2 to choose from but other than that I don't miss having several greeting card shops in the local shopping centre


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 11, 2019)

News presenters supposedly interviewing politicians and allowing them to ignore the pertinent questions and just turn it into a glorified party political broadcast. I'd like to say thank goodness it will all be over come Friday but it could just be the start of more.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 11, 2019)

Lost my wedding ring last night at swimming, so annoyed with myself, i normally take it off and clip it on to my car keys, but was in a rush and just dropped in my bag, then forgot, then got dressed and obviously dropped it out. No news from the sports centre yet on locating it....


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 11, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Lost my wedding ring last night at swimming, so annoyed with myself, i normally take it off and clip it on to my car keys, but was in a rush and just dropped in my bag, then forgot, then got dressed and obviously dropped it out. No news from the sports centre yet on locating it....
		
Click to expand...

Oh no. Have you properly checked your bag and car? I was sure I'd lost my rings at the golf range but found them down the side of my car seat. Panic...


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh no. Have you properly checked your bag and car? I was sure I'd lost my rings at the golf range but found them down the side of my car seat. Panic...
		
Click to expand...

lost mine diving into the sea of a boat on Honeymoon... i was a lot slimmer then, now to get it off i think bolt cutters may be needed


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 11, 2019)

Accidentally clicked the election thread.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 11, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh no. Have you properly checked your bag and car? I was sure I'd lost my rings at the golf range but found them down the side of my car seat. Panic...
		
Click to expand...

Yeh have looked everywhere, i remember taking it off and stuffing it in my kit bag. The sports centre has been on and they haven't found i yet... not looking good!


----------



## Wolf (Dec 11, 2019)

People that write posts, only then to edit them and change them completely after they've been quoted which changes  complete context of the thread and how they get viewed 🙄


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			People that write posts, only then to edit them and change them completely after they've been quoted which changes  complete context of the thread and how they get viewed 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Surely not...


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2019)

Yesterday's rain scuppered today's golf
Tomorrow's rain will scupper Friday's golf
Jeez, can't wait until April


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2019)

Having received an important voicemail on my phone, I went to repeat it so that I could write down a phone number, only to hear "message deleted".
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Apparently, according to Vodafone, there's no way of retrieving it once it's been deleted.
Surely that's not right.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Yeh have looked everywhere, i remember taking it off and stuffing it in my kit bag. The sports centre has been on and they haven't found i yet... not looking good!
		
Click to expand...

I feel so sorry for you. I take my ring off to play golf and it goes in my locker every time. I feel naked waling round (but find it uncomfy to play in). Several times I know I've put it in and then panic when I can't find it when the stuff I've put back in has moved it. I would be desolate if I lost it totally and hope somehow it turns up


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 11, 2019)

Boooo no more politics 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Boooo no more politics 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

if only


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Finding out via Facebook that the daughter of one of Mrs. BiM's cousins has died aged just 29 and leaves behind a young daughter.  No age and totally unexpected in an apparently extremely fit young lady. 

Click to expand...

Makes you question your beliefs when this kind of thing happens, so sad


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2019)

Christmasified music; not the usual Christmas songs, but ordinary songs given the Christmas treatment.

Whoever decided it was a good idea to do this to Fleetwood Mac's Albatross needs shooting.


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2019)

Just picked my daughter up from work and followed some knob for about 5 miles who didn’t have his lights on


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			Having received an important voicemail on my phone, I went to repeat it so that I could write down a phone number, only to hear "message deleted".
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Apparently, according to Vodafone, there's no way of retrieving it once it's been deleted.
Surely that's not right.
		
Click to expand...

The Russians or Chinese will have a record of it somewhere. Email their embassy's? 😁

I'd be amazed if it was totally lost but trying to retrieve it through a giant system that doesn't want to play ball is nigh on impossible. Would the number that rang not be on your call log? Could you retrace back that way?


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Russians or Chinese will have a record of it somewhere. Email their embassy's? 😁

I'd be amazed if it was totally lost but trying to retrieve it through a giant system that doesn't want to play ball is nigh on impossible. *Would the number that rang not be on your call log?* Could you retrace back that way?
		
Click to expand...

Good shout, but no.
I guess he called when I was in an area with no signal and he went straight to my voicemail.
I can't even find an app that might help.


----------



## Slab (Dec 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I feel so sorry for you. I take my ring off to play golf and it goes in my locker every time. I feel naked waling round (but find it uncomfy to play in). Several times I know I've put it in and then panic when I can't find it when the stuff I've put back in has moved it. I would be desolate if I lost it totally and hope somehow it turns up
		
Click to expand...

Playing with a ring on is 'uncomfy' but waking round the course feeling naked is not! 😱


----------



## BrianM (Dec 12, 2019)

Just leaving for work, 23 night shifts coming up ☹️☹️


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Just leaving for work, 23 night shifts coming up ☹️☹️
		
Click to expand...

Ouchy. That's tough. What do you do


----------



## BrianM (Dec 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ouchy. That's tough. What do you do
		
Click to expand...

Oil rig stability 😬


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Just leaving for work, 23 night shifts coming up ☹️☹️
		
Click to expand...

must be tough this time of year for the family


----------



## BrianM (Dec 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			must be tough this time of year for the family
		
Click to expand...

Very tough Patrick, wee fella was in tears last night.
Christmas will be a distant memory the time I get home.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 12, 2019)

Well that pales mine into insignificance!  

Headlights that are too close to indicators. 
Modern headlights are now much brighter than when I started driving and some indicators are located right next to them so that it's very difficult to see if a car coming towards you has an indicator on or not on some models.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 12, 2019)

Another election thread.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 12, 2019)

The weather - it is beyond grim out there today. Barley's agility session postponed thank goodness!


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 12, 2019)

Walked around to the polling station, in the pouring rain, only to find it had been moved to another location... Great 😡...

Plus my arthritis has kicked in BIG TIME... Not a happy bunny today...


----------



## GB72 (Dec 12, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Well that pales mine into insignificance! 

Headlights that are too close to indicators.
Modern headlights are now much brighter than when I started driving and some indicators are located right next to them so that it's very difficult to see if a car coming towards you has an indicator on or not on some models.
		
Click to expand...

I will add to that with rear indicators that are now far too much style over substance and not always easy to see.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Well that pales mine into insignificance! 

Headlights that are too close to indicators.
Modern headlights are now much brighter than when I started driving and some indicators are located right next to them so that it's very difficult to see if a car coming towards you has an indicator on or not on some models.
		
Click to expand...

Some research was done a few years ago...they found that indicators on outside of the headlights are much more visible than those nearer the middle of the car...


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 12, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Some research was done a few years ago...they found that indicators on outside of the headlights are much more visible than those nearer the middle of the car...
		
Click to expand...

Is that with or without the headlights on?
I assume you're referring to this one?
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2007-03/jws-poc031907.php 
The thing is that was done 12 years ago and headlights seem to be much brighter now.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 12, 2019)

Does it matter where the indicators on a car are if they are never used?       Yes that is a BMW reference.

Actually I did see a BMW use its indicators the other day - they were on to show they were parked at a bus stop whilst someone went in to do their shopping.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Is that with or without the headlights on?
I assume you're referring to this one?
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2007-03/jws-poc031907.php
The thing is that was done 12 years ago and headlights seem to be much brighter now.
		
Click to expand...

That looks like it.
And, yes, headlights are much brighter than they were....


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

not really an irritation...

was along the canal with Rupert and had a look at the drained bit where they are building the new swing bridge on... i don't think I've ever seen so many rusty old bikes... not only that one of the engineers told me "thats Nothing you should see how many golf balls are in there"  its right nect to the old 2nd at Torvean


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 12, 2019)

Sam Smith...  AGAIN.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 12, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sam Smith...  AGAIN.
		
Click to expand...

What's he done now?


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			What's he done now?
		
Click to expand...

Have you just assumed “they’s” gender


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			Have you just assumed “they’s” gender
		
Click to expand...

If it looks like a duck, and walks (swims) like a duck.....


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			If it looks like a duck, and walks (swims) like a duck.....
		
Click to expand...

But what if it identifies as a saucepan?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			But what if it identifies as a saucepan?
		
Click to expand...

Stuff some potatoes in it’s mouth, put it on a hot hob and see how the  “saucepan’ copes.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			What's he done now?
		
Click to expand...

brought another song out. 🙉


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			brought another song out. 🙉
		
Click to expand...

My ears are bleeding already


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 12, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			brought another song out. 🙉
		
Click to expand...

Always thought singing was ok tbh. He’s the next Chris Martin. Gets a following and then wants everyone to pay attention to em.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Always thought singing was ok tbh. He’s the next Chris Martin. Gets a following and then wants everyone to pay attention to em.
		
Click to expand...

I like Coldplay 😳
But Chris Martin is a bit of a cock.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			My ears are bleeding already
		
Click to expand...

It’s his worst one to date.


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			It’s his worst one to date.
		
Click to expand...

That takes some doing


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			It’s his worst one to date.
		
Click to expand...

i heard some real sheer hite on the way home the oyjerv day it was cover of Donna Summer sounded a bit like him in that the song was a real Butchers job, is that it?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			That takes some doing
		
Click to expand...

Trust me he’s done it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i heard some real sheer hite on the way home the oyjerv day it was cover of Donna Summer sounded a bit like him in that the song was a real Butchers job, is that it?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure,if it offended your ears there’s a good chance.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sam Smith...  AGAIN.
		
Click to expand...

I take your Sam Smith and raise you George Ezra.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 12, 2019)

Not w random irritation but more of an embarrassment. At the gym tonight doing a strength session, midway through a set of squats my shorts decided to rip at the the low point if the squat, literally split from back to front🙄

Had a nice audience as it was busy  then had to walk through the whole gym like it..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I take your Sam Smith and raise you George Ezra.
		
Click to expand...

Good call,but not quite.


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Not w random irritation but more of an embarrassment. At the gym tonight doing a strength session, midway through a set of squats my shorts decided to rip at the the low point if the squat, literally split from back to front

Had a nice audience as it was busy  then had to walk through the whole gym like it..
		
Click to expand...

Would’ve been funnier if you’d shat your pants


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Good call,but not quite.
		
Click to expand...

James Blunt?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2019)

Just being asked to walk the length of the hospital to pick up some paperwork, checking with the other department before setting off they were all ready, getting down there to a locked door and no-one in the office. Loitered for 10 minutes and walked back empty handed. Looking for an unsuspecting ward clerk to go later


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			James Blunt?!
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand why anyone finds him annoying 

Very funny man who's very talented with music aswell.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2019)

We have a fairly large car park at one of the shopping centres in town.
Its a good place to meet clients as some work in town or live close.
Its one of these "2 hours free parking if you display a ticket" ones.
Which is fine, no problem with that...until the closest ticket machine is out of order...and so is the next...and the next.....I'm starting to lose the will to live now
Finally find one, at the furthest point from my car, that's working and there's a 15 person queue as it seems to be the only machine working.
Get back to the car a quarter of an hour and the best part of half a mile after I left it to find the parking attendant in the process of writing out a ticket.
Whilst explaining the situation to him, another 3 people come up to him, brandishing tickets he'd written out, all complaining of the same problem.
Fortunately he took them all back.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I don't understand why anyone finds him annoying

Very funny man who's very talented with music aswell.
		
Click to expand...

quite a hit with the ladies aswell.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			James Blunt?!
		
Click to expand...

 Nope sorry. 

Now if you’d said John Newman I might have given you it.


----------



## Wilson (Dec 13, 2019)

Companies who call and say they need to take me to through security checks to confirm who I am, but then don't know what to say when I ask them to prove who they are.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 13, 2019)

The candidates who dressed up and behaved like nobs at the election results.  I know they have a democratic right to be there but this gag was done in 1988 in BlackAdder III with the "Standing at the back, dressed stupidly and acting stupid party".


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2019)

Lily Allen, again


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			Would’ve been funnier if you’d shat your pants
		
Click to expand...

No such danger.. Mind you they were sports shorts so ni underwear underneath, had the lining gone as well then my old chap would've been popping out to say hello 😯


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sam Smith...  AGAIN.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus.. I heard that song this morning, i swear even the local dogs went mad at the pitch he sung that in.. I was tempted to launch the radio out the kitchen window to make the pain stop.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nope sorry.

Now if you’d said John Newman I might have given you it.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh had to Google him - "Love Me Again" played on You Tube and not too offensive to my ears


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I don't understand why anyone finds him annoying

Very funny man who's very talented with music aswell.
		
Click to expand...

His voice has the same effect on me as fingernails down a blackboard!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2019)

The Peasant in the transit that pulled out in front of me earlier, straight off the building site, who then accelerated hard, spraying the car with mud and stones to the point I had to stop and clean the windows as the wipers and fluid couldn't cope ...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh had to Google him - "Love Me Again" played on You Tube and not too offensive to my ears 

Click to expand...

Wow you’re having a mare today Amanda 🤪


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 13, 2019)

The election now officially doesn’t matter to me for the time being. 

Cancer. That’s my random irritation for now and the foreseeable. Cancer. Worst case scenario has been realised. 

Can I break the swearing rules if I use asterisks? You ******* ****.


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The election now officially doesn’t matter to me for the time being.

Cancer. That’s my random irritation for now and the foreseeable. Cancer. *Worst case scenario has been realised.*

Can I break the swearing rules if I use asterisks? You ******* ****.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, sorry to hear that.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i heard some real sheer hite on the way home the oyjerv day it was cover of Donna Summer sounded a bit like him in that the song was a real Butchers job, is that it?
		
Click to expand...

it was him!!! on again earlier, how to Ruin a classic


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			No such danger.. Mind you they were sports shorts so ni underwear underneath, had the lining gone as well then my old chap would've been popping out to say hello 😯
		
Click to expand...

Not much to show then..


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Not much to show then..

Click to expand...

No you're right not much at all especially as the air con was on 😉🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2019)

When you're ironing your shirt for the night out and the bloody iron stops working half way through. I'll now have to talk to everyone in side profile for the entire evening.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			When you're ironing your shirt for the night out and the bloody iron stops working half way through. I'll now have to talk to everyone in side profile for the entire evening.
		
Click to expand...

Borrow the Mrs hair straighteners mate, my wife has ironed many of my shirts/t shirts using just them to save getting the ironing board out. Works a treat 👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The election now officially doesn’t matter to me for the time being.

Cancer. That’s my random irritation for now and the foreseeable. Cancer. Worst case scenario has been realised.

Can I break the swearing rules if I use asterisks? You ******* ****.
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear that.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The election now officially doesn’t matter to me for the time being.

Cancer. That’s my random irritation for now and the foreseeable. Cancer. Worst case scenario has been realised.

Can I break the swearing rules if I use asterisks? You ******* ****.
		
Click to expand...

That's brutal, sorry to here that. Wish you both all the best.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 13, 2019)

All the best Kellfire,  hope you beat this.Fingers crossed,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The election now officially doesn’t matter to me for the time being.

Cancer. That’s my random irritation for now and the foreseeable. Cancer. Worst case scenario has been realised.

Can I break the swearing rules if I use asterisks? You ******* ****.
		
Click to expand...

Grim news. Stay strong and fight hard.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 13, 2019)

Been trying to order some Euros through online facility and card /cards being refused. Just had phone call from Mrs UD and loads of missed calls from our bank that there has been possible fraudulent activity on our card from some one trying to buy £300 worth of Euros  , well that would be me


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			Lily Allen, again
		
Click to expand...

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...johnson-general-election-tories-a9245676.html


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...johnson-general-election-tories-a9245676.html

Click to expand...

Good on you, Piers!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2019)

Aggressive posts which either get editted or deleted (yes I have the email notification which shows what was really said), then the resulting thread getting closed...again 👎


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The election now officially doesn’t matter to me for the time being.

Cancer. That’s my random irritation for now and the foreseeable. Cancer. Worst case scenario has been realised.

Can I break the swearing rules if I use asterisks? You ******* ****.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear. If you want help with the swearing we could organise a group swear so that it hears the message loud and clear.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Aggressive posts which either get editted or deleted (yes I have the email notification which shows what was really said), then the resulting thread getting closed...again 👎
		
Click to expand...

We don’t like closing threads, but sometimes it’s the only way to stop a spat.

Going to introduce a new rule that basically says that if you are heavily involved in an argument that results in posts getting deleted and/or threads being closed then you are likely to receive an infraction.

Hopefully this will encourage people to stop and think

We shall see, points already given for last nights  fracas


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2019)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ithout-water-supply-due-to-damaged-valve/amp/

A single valve going wrong causing a complete town to lose water for over 12 hours so far


----------



## Slime (Dec 14, 2019)

Being caught in a very wet and windy squall this morning when I'm 20ft up a tree whilst wielding a chainsaw.
That got my attention!

It also got me soaked.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2019)

Only thing I got right on Super6 today..?
Time of the first goal.....
#nilpoints #doneaNorway


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ithout-water-supply-due-to-damaged-valve/amp/

A single valve going wrong causing a complete town to lose water for over 12 hours so far
		
Click to expand...

It’s now over 24 hours and many houses in the town still have no water 


According to Anglia Water they have fixed this valve about 5 times - well they said it was fixed last night , then at 9 this morning , then at 12 and now at 5 - but it appears now airlocks in the pipes are causing issues 

One valve caused water to be lost to thousands of homes and affected many businesses on one of the busiest days of the year for shopping - Anglia Water are going to get a big bill. Horrific service and even worse customers services


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s now over 24 hours and many houses in the town still have no water


According to Anglia Water they have fixed this valve about 5 times - well they said it was fixed last night , then at 9 this morning , then at 12 and now at 5 - but it appears now airlocks in the pipes are causing issues

One valve caused water to be lost to thousands of homes and affected many businesses on one of the busiest days of the year for shopping - Anglia Water are going to get a big bill. Horrific service and even worse customers services
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Phil & hope it’s sorted soon. keep us updated👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 14, 2019)

Wet farts 🤫


----------



## Dando (Dec 14, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Wet farts 🤫
		
Click to expand...

Wet ones are Better than lumpy ones


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Only thing I got right on Super6 today..?
Time of the first goal.....
#nilpoints #doneaNorway

Click to expand...

Only 4 points😣


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Wet farts 🤫
		
Click to expand...

Thats


----------



## Slab (Dec 15, 2019)

Wilson said:



			Companies who call and say they need to take me to through security checks to confirm who I am, but then don't know what to say when I ask them to prove who they are.
		
Click to expand...

Then you need to be ready to ask them some security check questions of your own that'll satisfy you, like what date did you do business with them, what was purchased, what payment method you use etcetc 

You can't just say 'prove who you are' and leave the validation route up to them, they will have no idea what info you need


----------



## Wilson (Dec 15, 2019)

Slab said:



			Then you need to be ready to ask them some security check questions of your own that'll satisfy you, like what date did you do business with them, what was purchased, what payment method you use etcetc

You can't just say 'prove who you are' and leave the validation route up to them, they will have no idea what info you need
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I do, they will then say they can’t provide that info without me clearing security 😂.

The vast majority of the time they are just trying to sell me something anyway.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 15, 2019)

Wilson said:



			That’s what I do, they will then say they can’t provide that info without me clearing security 😂.

The vast majority of the time they are just trying to sell me something anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Or..ask them to put it in writing to you. It's surprsing how many times nothing follows that request


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2019)

Tennis elbow .......................... returned with a vengeance.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2019)

We went to a cafe for beakfast. Eggs your way, on toast with your choice of bacon, sausage or mushroom. Fine, fried eggs for me, toast, and bacon.
Mrs Mog, poached egg, bacon, no toast. Really no toast? No. Waiter offers me her toast, no thanks, I am fine. We are paying for toast we are not getting. Fine.

Food arrives, nicely cooked. Mrs Mogs, can I have a bit of your toast to mop up my egg. Hmm.


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2019)

America winning The Presidents' Cup.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2019)

About to get ready for the annual Christmas party. Thinking I'm turning into a grumpy old man as the idea of a Sunday night party doesn't appeal even with the joys of loads of pretty nurses done up to the nines to look at. Thinking of going for the meal, few drinks and retiring early. Haven't really been up for office parties for a few years now. Usually go, perhaps out of some form of team loyalty but the days of drinking, dancing and staying until the bitter end (and beyond sometimes) seem a long time ago. Oh well, once more unto the breach


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2019)

Jamie Carragher (again). Footballers get syllables added to their names frequently "Giggsy" "Hughesy" etc...so he misses one off KDB's despite the commentator pronouncing it correctly...

Reminded me of Miick Channon's "Linekar" but way more annoying as he shouts and spits every word.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Jamie Carragher (again). Footballers get syllables added to their names frequently "Giggsy" "Hughesy" etc...so he misses one off KDB's despite the commentator pronouncing it correctly...

Reminded me of Miick Channon's "Linekar" but way more annoying as he shouts and spits every word.
		
Click to expand...

Pronounced like Porsche, but most people get that wrong too!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Pronounced like Porsche, but most people get that wrong too!
		
Click to expand...

Is it? I leave of the "e" in Porsche but pronounce it in Bruyne...

Edit - I see...Porsche is pronounced Porche"a"?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2019)

They are pronounced the same.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			About to get ready for the annual Christmas party. Thinking I'm turning into a grumpy old man as the idea of a Sunday night party doesn't appeal even with the joys of loads of pretty nurses done up to the nines to look at. Thinking of going for the meal, few drinks and retiring early. Haven't really been up for office parties for a few years now. Usually go, perhaps out of some form of team loyalty but the days of drinking, dancing and staying until the bitter end (and beyond sometimes) seem a long time ago. Oh well, once more unto the breach
		
Click to expand...

Im in absolute agreement with you Homer, there will be many young attractive gym ladies dressed up to look at but even that doesn't make the thought of a works Christmas party an interesting thought or bearable. Can't be dealing with drunken knobs vying to be the Alpha or even the thought of a hang over makes me not want to go out even more , so this year im not going 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 15, 2019)

The landslip between Ewell West & Epsom meaning that the limited number od South West Trains running during the strike has now reduced to zero.  Nicely buggered up the arrangements for tomorrow & Thursday.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2019)

I've not been to the office party for years. Last year the only Christmas Party we went to was for the dogs with our agility trainers and we loved it!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2019)

We have a local Instructor Association that meets once a month. Never been to one.
Just because I do the same job it doesn't mean I want to socialise  with them other than the 40 minutes in the test centre - and believe me..sometimes that's too much!
I think their xmas do was last night.......
No thanks...


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mogs. More specific, my mogs. Love them dearly but...

Mog 1, love him to bits. Come home from a weekend away, sits on me watching the footy, loves me to bits.

Mog 2, known for a very short memory. Who the hell are you.

Have dinner, Mog 1 wants attention. Give him a stroke.  Now bleeding from 7 sepetate injuries in about 20 seconds. Thanks mate. Love you too. Don't worry about me, I will mop up the bleeding.

Both now cuddled up on the kitchen sofa, butter wouldn't melt.

Little blighters. Monsters the pair, but still love them. Tempted to pick up mog1 and give him a cuddle. He hates it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2019)

Put some gauntlets on and give Mog 1 a huge great hug!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mission accomplished, with no new wounds. Still not sure he is happy. Tried the same with Mog2, she is just resigned to the indignity of it all.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2019)

Cats are so funny. I used to have two and one was very aloof and the other would lay across my shoulders and stay there as long as I let him


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2019)

Wouldn't be without them, that is for sure.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Mogs. More specific, my mogs. Love them dearly but...

Mog 1, love him to bits. Come home from a weekend away, sits on me watching the footy, loves me to bits.

Mog 2, known for a very short memory. Who the hell are you.

Have dinner, Mog 1 wants attention. Give him a stroke.  Now bleeding from 7 sepetate injuries in about 20 seconds. Thanks mate. Love you too. Don't worry about me, I will mop up the bleeding.

Both now cuddled up on the kitchen sofa, butter wouldn't melt.

Little blighters. Monsters the pair, but still love them. Tempted to pick up mog1 and give him a cuddle. He hates it.
		
Click to expand...

Only 7 wounds...
Pick ours up and you have about 12 seconds until you lose an arm....
I'm with the 10% of owners who feel their relationship with their cat is "strained"


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Only 7 wounds...
Pick ours up and you have about 12 seconds until you lose an arm....
I'm with the 10% of owners who feel their relationship with their cat is "strained"
		
Click to expand...

I love mine. Wouldn't be without them. She is interesting, in that I think she has a bit of damage. Very short term memory issues. Was named lucky. Hmm. 
He is lovely, and tonight is unusual to put it mildly. Normally laid back as, until he is picked up. We are working on that, as I like it, he doesn't.

Rescued as a pair from Battersea. He was 2, she was 1. Ish. Had them for 5 odd years now. Wouldn't change for anything.


----------



## Slab (Dec 16, 2019)

Slime said:



			America winning The Presidents' Cup.
		
Click to expand...

I was kinda 60/40 for the US

Try as I might (& I did) I couldn't get fully behind a team that's defined by geography being from 4 different continents, just too broad a scope


----------



## bobmac (Dec 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Wouldn't change for anything.
		
Click to expand...

You'd suffer less injuries if you got a couple of dogs


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 16, 2019)

bobmac said:



			You'd suffer less injuries if you got a couple of dogs 

Click to expand...

Trouble is, we both work full time. Dogs on hold til we retire.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 16, 2019)

Sorry, but cats

From those that crap in my garden to those that are to precious to be allowed outside.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 16, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sorry, but cats

From those that crap in my garden to those that are to precious to be allowed outside.
		
Click to expand...

That will be my two then. Not been outside for over 2 years, except on a lead and harness in my garden.

Losing a leg, and costing a nearly 8k vet bill will do that. It's not going to happen again.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 16, 2019)

Waiting for some sort of official notice on redundancy from an incompetent HR department. Oh well as long as they keep paying me I'll keep on turning up and doing absolutely nothing. Now looks as though I will still be on the payroll into the new year.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 16, 2019)

Flight prices being hiked 300% as soon as the Europa league draw was made.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 16, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Flight prices being hiked 300% as soon as the Europa league draw was made.
		
Click to expand...

Speak to StuC and Liverbirdie. My cousin has followed Liverpool across Europe for years, as these two do, and no one does creative like Liverpool fans. They will tell you the cute ways to go to that avoid the high air fares. Fly nearby, get a train etc. I'm sure they will have a few options for a simple trip like Barcelona.

Your point is entirely valid by the way, very irritating.


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2019)

Car insurance renewal quote up by 20%. Will you renew, sir? No thanks.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 16, 2019)

my Broken finger, still not had anything back from the hosp, been broken since Aug and won't heal


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2019)

People that criticise what someone does/says/decides but when asked what they would do differently dont have an answer

shit or get off the pot please


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2019)

Tradesmen, especially in an area where they have lots of rich/naive customers. If you dont want the job just say so, stop stringing me out to try and fill gaps in between your high paying stuff


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2019)

Ok better leave this thread, mood Im in could fill a dozen pages lol

one more for now, my next door neighbours, sadly theyre only irritations and not at all random, far too predictable


----------



## Wolf (Dec 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			Ok better leave this thread, mood Im in could fill a dozen pages lol

one more for now, my next door neighbours, sadly theyre only irritations and not at all random, far too predictable
		
Click to expand...

Bad day mate 🤣


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Bad day mate 🤣
		
Click to expand...


had better haha, coming on here to read the experts opinions on stuff they have no idea about tipping me over the edge


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Im in absolute agreement with you Homer, there will be many young attractive gym ladies dressed up to look at but even that doesn't make the thought of a works Christmas party an interesting thought or bearable. Can't be dealing with drunken knobs vying to be the Alpha or even the thought of a hang over makes me not want to go out even more , so this year im not going 🤣
		
Click to expand...

In fairness it was passable. Lots of my female colleagues looked absolutely stunning dressed up and certainly a lot different to seeing them every day in scrubs especially at the end of a night shift, Food was pretty poor hotel bulk fair and not overly warm. Hotel prices for the bar although the consultants did put £750 behind the bar to start with. Left relatively early around 11.00 and fairly sober. Definitely not the classic night social media posts seem to be describing it but an ok evening. Gald to have done it as I missed the ICU party as I joined the department too late for a ticket and it clashed with something else anyway. Feel good to have shown my face but still not a fan of works do's anymore


----------



## Wolf (Dec 16, 2019)

Military records dept yet again... 

Rang them again today to chase up the release of my medical records for my potential change of career, finally got through this time to someone running the dept for the day. She acknowledged the receipt of the request was made initially on the 19th September, but onky actioned it on Friday 13th December because despite me and my potential new employer chasing it they had quite simply forgot they had it in their to do pile😠

Not even an attempt at an apology for admitting they had overlooked it but instead she said I should feel lucky someone spotted it because they could easily have missed it completely 🙄


----------



## Wolf (Dec 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			had better haha, coming on here to read the experts opinions on stuff they have no idea about tipping me over the edge
		
Click to expand...

Thats why ive taken to limiting the threads i comment on lately to many experts in fields they don't have a clue about 🤷‍♂️


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Thats why ive taken to limiting the threads i comment on lately to many experts in fields they don't have a clue about 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

same but cant resist on footie thread lol


----------



## Wolf (Dec 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			same but cant resist on footie thread lol
		
Click to expand...

You must know by now everyone is an armchair footie expert and always know better than anyone else.. As my dad always says opinions are like arse holes, we all have one but some people think theirs is better than others..


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You must know by now everyone is an armchair footie expert and always know better than anyone else.. As my dad always says opinions are like arse holes, we all have one but some people think theirs is better than others..
		
Click to expand...

yeah and then those who have fences stuck where they should have.............


----------



## Wolf (Dec 16, 2019)

Italys attempt at an anti racism campaign.. A picture of 3 monkey's with their faces painted


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Italys attempt at an anti racism campaign.. A picture of 3 monkey's with their faces painted
		
Click to expand...

I saw that this morning. Still trying to get my head around who thought that would be a good idea, how many people and departments that passed through without being blocked.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 17, 2019)

Irritated that I won't get a chance to see/meet Matt Dillahunty while he's in Britain


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2019)

Politics
Politics
Political threads
Politics
Rain
Sniping
Bitching
Politics

But not necessarily in that order


----------



## bobmac (Dec 17, 2019)

It's certainly getting harder and harder to find golf threads on this golf forum


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2019)

remaking Worzel Gummidge.... as if the originals wasn't bad enough... and for some reason Howards from Take That is the Crowman...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 17, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Politics
Politics
Political threads
Politics
Rain
Sniping
Bitching
Politics

But not necessarily in that order
		
Click to expand...

Can we add cats to the list?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 17, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Can we add cats to the list?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2019)

bobmac said:



			It's certainly getting harder and harder to find golf threads on this golf forum  

Click to expand...

Just look in “The Lounge”


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 17, 2019)

Sky Q. Still disconnects itself from the internet, despite putting a newer, better router in yesterday. Was connected over night, dropped out this morning. Frankly, it is just junk. It has never worked properly.
 The two boxes are hard wired together, and I am now thinking of hard wiring one of them to the router, to see if that works. As for watching stuff on the app, no chance. Never was.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 17, 2019)

Getting a new tv delivered on Saturday and the audio on some Sky channels it out of sync, but randomly


----------



## Rooter (Dec 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Sky Q. Still disconnects itself from the internet, despite putting a newer, better router in yesterday. Was connected over night, dropped out this morning. Frankly, it is just junk. It has never worked properly.
The two boxes are hard wired together, and I am now thinking of hard wiring one of them to the router, to see if that works. As for watching stuff on the app, no chance. Never was.
		
Click to expand...

Sky Q is great, the router's sky supply is the junk. I have installed my own which was a PITA having to rip the MAC address of the sky router and spoof it onto the new one etc, but so much better. 

If you chose to hard wire them, you will then need to go into the SKY boxes and disable the wifi, this will speed up your general wifi no end!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 17, 2019)

I am on BT internet. The new halo thingy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2019)

Getting my lunch in the staff canteen to find a lovely long hair in it.


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Getting my lunch in the staff canteen to find a lovely long hair in it.
		
Click to expand...

are you sure its not one of yours?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2019)

Dando said:



			are you sure its not one of yours? 

Click to expand...

Those days have long gone


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2019)

not being able to tell some forumers exactly what you think of them


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 17, 2019)

Dando said:



			not being able to tell some forumers exactly what you think of them
		
Click to expand...

Go on you know you want to ,and it's only a week's ban lol


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2019)

Dando said:



			not being able to tell some forumers exactly what you think of them
		
Click to expand...

Send them a pm.


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Send them a pm.
		
Click to expand...

the little snowflakes would no doubt report it to the mods


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2019)

Dando said:



			the little snowflakes would no doubt report it to the mods
		
Click to expand...

That’s their issue,


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2019)

The continued toxicity on the Brexit thread.
A good debate spoiled.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2019)

Rooter said:



*Sky Q is great, the router's sky supply is the junk*. I have installed my own which was a PITA having to rip the MAC address of the sky router and spoof it onto the new one etc, but so much better.

If you chose to hard wire them, you will then need to go into the SKY boxes and disable the wifi, this will speed up your general wifi no end!
		
Click to expand...

Not seeing issues with my Sky Q router.  Or maybe I do - when using Youtube there is a short delay (couple of seconds) in the audio loading after the video has loaded.

But what sort of ting should I be aware of as issues...?

BTW - I don't undertand a word of your post other than *this*


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Getting my lunch in the staff canteen to find a lovely long hair in it.
		
Click to expand...

Was is one from the party the other night you did not enjoy!!


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 17, 2019)

The two ball behind us who refused to come through despite being invited   They stayed behind us all the way round, having caught us on the 3rd, making it look like we were holding them up


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

Spoilsport.

I reckon they should be on it.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Spoilsport.

I reckon they should be on it.

Click to expand...

My list
They're on
But Murph's are exempt 

See how easy compromise is


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Speak to StuC and Liverbirdie. My cousin has followed Liverpool across Europe for years, as these two do, and no one does creative like Liverpool fans. They will tell you the cute ways to go to that avoid the high air fares. Fly nearby, get a train etc. I'm sure they will have a few options for a simple trip like Barcelona.

Your point is entirely valid by the way, very irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Managed to get a flight to Barcelona for £200...the catch, it's from 2.5hrs away in Leeds.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 17, 2019)

Still Sky Q. I come home, the app can't see the box. I am on 4g on my phone. Zip, no box. I was on wifi at work, no box. I turn wifi on on my phone, same network as box, it is fine. I have not touched the sky box.
So sky Q only works when I am at home. As previously stated, it is utter junk.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Managed to get a flight to Barcelona for £200...the catch, it's from 2.5hrs away in Leeds.
		
Click to expand...

Good result though. Probably easier to do that journey in the UK than in Spain, ie land in a different city and catch a train  / bus to Barcelona. I'm sure you will have a great time 👍🍻


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Getting my lunch in the staff canteen to find a lovely long hair in it.
		
Click to expand...

At least it wasn't a short curly one


----------



## Piece (Dec 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Still Sky Q. I come home, the app can't see the box. I am on 4g on my phone. Zip, no box. I was on wifi at work, no box. I turn wifi on on my phone, same network as box, it is fine. I have not touched the sky box.
So sky Q only works when I am at home. As previously stated, it is utter junk.
		
Click to expand...

I may have misunderstood, but what you describe is normal Sky Q behaviour. You have to be on the same WiFi network to watch streamed content from the Sky Q box. You can download content from your box to your phone and then watch remotely later (not all content can be downloaded to device though - contract rights). If you want to watch live content over 4G, then (the old) Sky Q app is not the answer, it is the new Sky Go app (it recently merged the old Sky Go and Sky Q app functionalities).


----------



## IainP (Dec 17, 2019)

Golf shops and head covers.
Why is it they seem to find it so hard to keep track of them? You receive x clubs and x headcovers.

Maybe there is a big head cover mountain somewhere 🤷‍♂️


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2019)

Rain radar saying its all gone through so you take the dog out for the stroll, half a mile from home and the skies open. One wet and unhappy little Poppy dog lol


----------



## Slab (Dec 18, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Managed to get a flight to Barcelona for £200...the catch, it's from 2.5hrs away in Leeds.
		
Click to expand...

My daughter went from UK to Barca a couple of weeks ago... its was cheaper to go via Milan!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 18, 2019)

Seem to have caught a cough and cold just three days before our gig on Saturday.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 18, 2019)

Tight turn into our road off the main road.  Cars of households on main road parked too close to end of our road and refuse collectors can't get into road - neither sometimes larger delivery tricks.   I was putting cones out at bottom of road night before refuse collections - to keep clear.  And that worked.  Now the council has gone and painted double yellow lines 12yds up and on both sides of our road at junction - clearly to keep it clear.  But of course the 4-5 cars of houses on main road that parked there most evenings now park further up the road making our parking harder - and last three nights I've not been able to park outside our house.  Ah well...

Solve one issue create another.


----------



## Dando (Dec 18, 2019)

its our team Xmas lunch tomorrow and we have just found out that our new boss is due in the London office on Friday and will be popping by to see us - I just hope he brings bacon sarnies and alka seltzer with him


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 18, 2019)

Piece said:



			I may have misunderstood, but what you describe is normal Sky Q behaviour. You have to be on the same WiFi network to watch streamed content from the Sky Q box. You can download content from your box to your phone and then watch remotely later (not all content can be downloaded to device though - contract rights). If you want to watch live content over 4G, then (the old) Sky Q app is not the answer, it is the new Sky Go app (it recently merged the old Sky Go and Sky Q app functionalities).
		
Click to expand...

I am using the new sky go app, as they have stopped sky Q app. Still can't get it to watch recorded programs away from home. May be it just can't do what I want. I can't even set it to record when I am out.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 18, 2019)

Slab said:



			My daughter went from UK to Barca a couple of weeks ago... its was cheaper to go via Milan!
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few fans have done that, rather do the extra bit here than getting off and on a plane twice.


----------



## chellie (Dec 18, 2019)

chellie said:



			one who sounds like he's going to puke when he's either doing free weights or on the machines. He doesn't wipe anything down either and smells!!!
		
Click to expand...

Recurring irritation as he was there again. Didn't smell as much today.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 18, 2019)

50 metre swimming pools,


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			50 metre swimming pools, 

Click to expand...

Ooh that would be in my Things That Gladden The Heart!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			50 metre swimming pools, 

Click to expand...

Unless they had a rest point halfway I'd have to do widths of that pool 🤣


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 18, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh that would be in my Things That Gladden The Heart!
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I was hoping, but after 2 months of swimming 2k in a 20 metre pool, I found it a proper test, had 3 PB’s over 100, 400 & 750 metres, but the last 500 metres I struggled, 

On the positive side I bumped into another forummer (Jensen) at the pool and had a good chat.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 18, 2019)

being at a Christmas lunch  and watching everyone else dricking and getting lashed.... while i sit there with a glass of water because i'm driving


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			being at a Christmas lunch  and watching everyone else dricking and getting lashed.... while i sit there with a glass of water because i'm driving
		
Click to expand...

Calimero


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			That’s what I was hoping, but after 2 months of swimming 2k in a 20 metre pool, I found it a proper test, had 3 PB’s over 100, 400 & 750 metres, but the last 500 metres I struggled, 

On the positive side I bumped into another forummer (Jensen) at the pool and had a good chat.
		
Click to expand...

It is amazing the slight rest you get at each end (unless you tumble turn) plus the advantage of a good kick off the wall.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 18, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			It is amazing the slight rest you get at each end (unless you tumble turn) plus the advantage of a good kick off the wall.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t tumble, stop, stand up, push off wall.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Can’t tumble, stop, stand up, push off wall. 

Click to expand...

I can do it once and then almost drown as I deal with all the water up my nose frying my brain!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2019)

Picking up my 3rd cold in 5 weeks . I have not felt fully healthy since coming back from a work trip to Germany in Mid November and it is starting to wear now.


----------



## chellie (Dec 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Picking up my 3rd cold in 5 weeks . I have not felt fully healthy since coming back from a work trip to Germany in Mid November and it is starting to wear now.
		
Click to expand...

You need to try First Defence at the first sign of one. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2019)

chellie said:



			You need to try First Defence at the first sign of one. Hope you feel better soon.
		
Click to expand...

Not heard of that before, thanks for the tip.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			being at a Christmas lunch  and watching everyone else dricking and getting lashed.... while i sit there with a glass of water because i'm driving
		
Click to expand...

...but you'll be the one with the clear head the next day - and not worrying about whether or not you acted the drick at all.


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2019)

The rain, it's getting boring now.
Been raining for the thick end of three months now.
I'm a self-employed gardener and guess what .................................. I've earned precious little since September!
Happy Christmas.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			The rain, it's getting boring now.
Been raining for the thick end of three months now.
I'm a self-employed gardener and guess what .................................. I've earned precious little since September!
Happy Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

Snap , Glad I'm semi retired but one job in the last 4 weeks


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 19, 2019)

You could always come and do my hedges as I have been waiting since October for my gardener to turn up!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2019)

HSBC call centre. Seven circles of hell


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 19, 2019)

Solicitors. Meant to be moving into our new build tomorrow. The solicitors have failed to respond to 6 telephone calls and 3 emails since Monday. They haven’t even acknowledged we’ve transferred the funds. They have been poor throughout, not offering any information proactively. Feel like I’m chasing and pestering them all the time. Whilst I understand why one is needed, it feels like an extortionate amount to receive a shite service.


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2019)

arnieboy said:



			You could always come and do my hedges as I have been waiting since October for my gardener to turn up!
		
Click to expand...

Where in East Sussex and how high are the hedges? 
Oh, and when's it gonna stop bloody raining?


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 19, 2019)

took Rupert out on the bike at lunchtime, bad mistake, though the temp was well up there were still patches of ice about, one such next to the Rugby pitches, unfortunately spmeone discided to stop unexpectedly right in the middle of one sending me flying off the bike and landing on my bad knee. in agony and can not walk without a stick.... i have a feeling i might have done some real damage


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Solicitors. Meant to be moving into our new build tomorrow. The solicitors have failed to respond to 6 telephone calls and 3 emails since Monday. They haven’t even acknowledged we’ve transferred the funds. They have been poor throughout, not offering any information proactively. Feel like I’m chasing and pestering them all the time. Whilst I understand why one is needed, it feels like an extortionate amount to receive a shite service.
		
Click to expand...

ask for a copy of their complaints procedure because your not happy.
In my experience they'll soon change their attitude


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2019)

Those that can’t drag themselves away from the bar in time for the start of the concert and then can’t find where they are supposed to be sitting. It seems to be the majority of the audience tonight.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			took Rupert out on the bike at lunchtime, bad mistake, though the temp was well up there were still patches of ice about, one such next to the Rugby pitches, unfortunately spmeone discided to stop unexpectedly right in the middle of one sending me flying off the bike and landing on my bad knee. in agony and can not walk without a stick.... i have a feeling i might have done some real damage
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. I've never dared cycle with our two as I'm guaranteed to come a cropper. Barley did tear my medial ligament crashing into me chasing his ball.

Hope the knee is soft tissue damage and heals fast.


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			took Rupert out on the bike at lunchtime, bad mistake, though the temp was well up there were still patches of ice about, one such next to the Rugby pitches, unfortunately spmeone discided to stop unexpectedly right in the middle of one sending me flying off the bike and landing on my bad knee. in agony and can not walk without a stick.... i have a feeling i might have done some real damage
		
Click to expand...


thought I had it bad when Poppy kicked over my freshly poured glass of wine this evening!! 

get it checked asap, talking from experience of not having done so!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			took Rupert out on the bike at lunchtime, bad mistake, though the temp was well up there were still patches of ice about, one such next to the Rugby pitches, unfortunately spmeone discided to stop unexpectedly right in the middle of one sending me flying off the bike and landing on my bad knee. in agony and can not walk without a stick.... i have a feeling i might have done some real damage
		
Click to expand...

OUCH!!!!!! I feel your pain as I did very similar about a year ago.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 19, 2019)

Steven Mulhearn.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2019)

Punctures. Esp in my CLS, and esp when I am not driving it. Mrs Mog is stranded on the M4. There is a spare, of a sort, but it will need the RAC to change it, and pump it up.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2019)

Hopefully for the final time 

Paint!

The job is complete woo my mate finished it off for me yest 

7 tubs of unopened paint .. check receipt ...

3 days past the 45 day return window 

Doh 

Will go down later and just chance my luck see if they will accept .. don't ask don't get


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 20, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not heard of that before, thanks for the tip.
		
Click to expand...

I had first defence once. It defended nothing! I ended up with the worst flu one week into a new job. Had the second week off, and during the second week I looked for another new job it looked that bad. Shortest job I had.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Hopefully for the final time

Paint!

The job is complete woo my mate finished it off for me yest

7 tubs of unopened paint .. check receipt ...

3 days past the 45 day return window

Doh

Will go down later and just chance my luck see if they will accept .. don't ask don't get
		
Click to expand...


bit of luck.. credit note.. better than nothing.. £88 is not to be sniffed at


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 20, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Ouch. I've never dared cycle with our two as I'm guaranteed to come a cropper. Barley did tear my medial ligament crashing into me chasing his ball.

Hope the knee is soft tissue damage and heals fast.
		
Click to expand...

i use a canicross harness on him, trouble is if the stop suddenly you are still attached and on Ice you have no chance...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2019)

Realising how many CD's I've got to burn onto the computer before I can burn them onto an SD card to put in the new car.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Punctures. Esp in my CLS, and esp when I am not driving it. Mrs Mog is stranded on the M4. There is a spare, of a sort, but it will need the RAC to change it, and pump it up.
		
Click to expand...

She called the RAC at 9.15, and they turned up at 12.30. That is a long time to leave a woman standing in the rain on the hard shoulder of a motorway.

Now I need a new tyre. Before tomorrow.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Realising how many CD's I've got to burn onto the computer before I can burn them onto an SD card to put in the new car.
		
Click to expand...

Surely Bonamassa hasn't done that many albums? 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2019)

A (female) friend of ours has been sleeping on our sofa for about 3 months now, because she had to move out of her other place and she can't go back home because her brother is a nasty character by all accounts - but that's not the irritation, in fact we'd more or less agreed she'll take over the spare room and move in properly when our other friend moves out next year. No, the irritation is that last night I was woken by the sound of her - _very audibly - _shagging some bloke in the lounge, on our sofa (presumably). I'll never be able to look at her in the same way, and the wife was absolutely fuming. Rightly so I think - a bit rude and disrespectful after our three months of generosity I think? Wife says she doesn't even want to sit on the sofa now, etc.

If she (the friend) had just waited until she'd moved in proper, have sex in her room, slightly awkward if we heard it but you just laugh it off, no problem. But no she has to drunkenly shag in the lounge and now my missus is going to have to say something. And she will know that we heard it, and honestly, she was pretty bloody vocal. Dear me. Me and the wife couldn't get back to sleep for hours because we didn't know what to do/say/think or how to approach it today. Initial move was that we both bailed this morning without waking her - but I'm sure words will be had.

Edit: Oh and I forgot to add, this same friend has had a bit of an on-off thing going with one of my best mates lately, and I think he's quite keen on her, so I have the added dilemma of whether I should tell him or not. Which I could do without.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			A (female) friend of ours has been sleeping on our sofa for about 3 months now, because she had to move out of her other place and she can't go back home because her brother is a nasty character by all accounts - but that's not the irritation, in fact we'd more or less agreed she'll take over the spare room and move in properly when our other friend moves out next year. No, the irritation is that last night I was woken by the sound of her - _very audibly - _shagging some bloke in the lounge, on our sofa (presumably). I'll never be able to look at her in the same way, and the wife was absolutely fuming. Rightly so I think - a bit rude and disrespectful after our three months of generosity I think? Wife says she doesn't even want to sit on the sofa now, etc.

If she (the friend) had just waited until she'd moved in proper, have sex in her room, slightly awkward if we heard it but you just laugh it off, no problem. But no she has to drunkenly shag in the lounge and now my missus is going to have to say something. And she will know that we heard it, and honestly, she was pretty bloody vocal. Dear me. Me and the wife couldn't get back to sleep for hours because we didn't know what to do/say/think or how to approach it today. Initial move was that we both bailed this morning without waking her - but I'm sure words will be had.
		
Click to expand...

Is your irritation at her shagging someone or that you weren't in hand with popcorn 🍿😂


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Is your irritation at her shagging some or that you weren't in hand with popcorn 🍿😂
		
Click to expand...

Funny thing is, she's not bad looking and all that but hearing her actually put me right off. It was like she was auditioning for a porno. Way over-the-top lol.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Funny thing is, she's not bad looking and all that but hearing her actually put me right off. It was like she was auditioning for a porno. Way over-the-top lol.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it was your mate she was goosing 🍌🤣


----------



## Wolf (Dec 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Funny thing is, she's not bad looking and all that but hearing her actually put me right off. It was like she was auditioning for a porno. Way over-the-top lol.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂
Your post did make me chuckle, reminded of when i was younger i did something similar at my parents with a girl from a night out, thought I'd got away with it as my mum never mentioned anything, then my dad came down for breakfast and said any girl who screams that loud during sex is putting it on to make you feel better about being a crap shag😂



Beezerk said:



			Maybe it was your mate she was goosing 🍌🤣
		
Click to expand...

😂😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 20, 2019)

The radio Ads for French cars - narrated in a French accent (I assume a native speaker but maybe a cod French accent).  Is the French accent to make the car seem more attractive/sexier.  Dunno.

I suppose this is a variant on Brits (is it only Brits who do this?) pronouncing western European place names as they think the locals do?  So if I pronounce Cadiz with a lisp (Cadeeth) is that supposed to indicate that I'm a bit down with the locals...

But if I am in Spain maybe it's OK - if not sensible.  But I shouldn't pretend I speak Spanish (if I don't) - or know anything about Spain - if I find myself asking a local for a good restaurant in Cadeeth


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Maybe it was your mate she was goosing 🍌🤣
		
Click to expand...

Highly doubt it as I was texting him that evening, plus she was on a work do and I have on good authority she was also seeing someone from work. If it was my mate I'd actually be happier about it!



Wolf said:



			😂😂
Your post did make me chuckle, reminded of when i was younger i did something similar at my parents with a girl from a night out, thought I'd got away with it as my mum never mentioned anything, then my dad came down for breakfast and said any girl who screams that loud during sex is putting it on to make you feel better about being a crap shag😂


😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Yeah man, no need for it. I don't like it in my porn and I don't like it in my living room.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The radio Ads for French cars - narrated in a French accent (I assume a native speaker but maybe a cod French accent).  Is the French accent to make the car seem more attractive/sexier.  Dunno.

I suppose this is a variant on Brits (is it only Brits who do this?) pronouncing western European place names as they think the locals do?  So if I pronounce Cadiz with a lisp (Cadeeth) is that supposed to indicate that I'm a bit down with the locals...

But if I am in Spain maybe it's OK - if not sensible.  But I shouldn't pretend I speak Spanish (if I don't) - or know anything about Spain - if I find myself asking a local for a good restaurant in Cadeeth 

Click to expand...

1/ I love a cod French accent, leave them alone 

2/ Spain has different accents/pronunciations for different regions. The Cadeeth is 'Kings Spanish' so to speak, Madrid region in particular, but in most parts of Spain you would just say Cadiz. Beer is another one. I learnt 'Kings Spanish' so say Thervetha (obviously incorrect spelling) but in most places I hear people say servetha. The Spanish don't object, they don't think you are being pompous, they just have different pronunciations depending on where in Spain you are from. I've always found that people are just grateful that you have tried and are not shouting 'beer' loudly . I agree with you that if you are saying this in England, not over in Spain, then people sound very up themselves. Whilst I may say a certain pronunciation in Spain I would always use the English version over here.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2019)

Forum members over stepping the line with each other and family members.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2019)

Feeling distinctly under par after a big Christmas party night. Thought I'd actually taken it sensibly, lined the stomach and drunk plenty of water etc when I got home. Apparently not and struggling. Why do good nights out seem to come at a cost these days?


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 20, 2019)

Head’s a shed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Surely Bonamassa hasn't done that many albums? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you need education in this matter; I can help if you'd like...


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2019)

Well if it makes it quicker, you could leave out the Rod Stewart collection.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Obviously you need education in this matter; I can help if you'd like... 

Click to expand...

Bring his greatest hits to Forest Pines 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2019)

Carpet fitting 

Suppose to be around 10am 13:30 they arrived .. still banging away just hope their done by 6 so little one can go bed 

Also annoying they said the wardobe doors need taking up as they too low for the carpet ... Problems when get them built in the room before the csrpet is down but always the way.. couldn't be helped


----------



## ADB (Dec 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			A (female) friend of ours has been sleeping on our sofa for about 3 months now, because she had to move out of her other place and she can't go back home because her brother is a nasty character by all accounts - but that's not the irritation, in fact we'd more or less agreed she'll take over the spare room and move in properly when our other friend moves out next year. No, the irritation is that last night I was woken by the sound of her - _very audibly - _shagging some bloke in the lounge, on our sofa (presumably). I'll never be able to look at her in the same way, and the wife was absolutely fuming. Rightly so I think - a bit rude and disrespectful after our three months of generosity I think? Wife says she doesn't even want to sit on the sofa now, etc.

If she (the friend) had just waited until she'd moved in proper, have sex in her room, slightly awkward if we heard it but you just laugh it off, no problem. But no she has to drunkenly shag in the lounge and now my missus is going to have to say something. And she will know that we heard it, and honestly, she was pretty bloody vocal. Dear me. Me and the wife couldn't get back to sleep for hours because we didn't know what to do/say/think or how to approach it today. Initial move was that we both bailed this morning without waking her - but I'm sure words will be had.

Edit: Oh and I forgot to add, this same friend has had a bit of an on-off thing going with one of my best mates lately, and I think he's quite keen on her, so I have the added dilemma of whether I should tell him or not. Which I could do without.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she was watching porn very loudly   This is better than Eastenders, keep us posted on the outcome


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 20, 2019)

On a carpet fitting theme - had new carpets fitted months ago.  They still haven't cashed our cheque for £1000.  When I look at my bank balance I have to subtract £1000 - irritating.


----------



## Dando (Dec 20, 2019)

On a packed train and some nob is letting his daughter climb all over the seat she’s Supposed to be sitting in while he’s playing on his phone


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On a carpet fitting theme - had new carpets fitted months ago.  They still haven't cashed our cheque for £1000.  When I look at my bank balance I have to subtract £1000 - irritating.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I hate cheques with a passion . Even when I sent my sister a cheque for her wedding a week later I said to her I'd transfer it if she wants .. ripped that up straight Away


----------



## PieMan (Dec 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			On a packed train and some nob is letting his daughter climb all over the seat she’s Supposed to be sitting in while he’s playing on his phone
		
Click to expand...

Get off your phone then!!! 😉😂😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2019)

Carpet fitter again

It's 6pm and the second set of stairs is being done

Daughter's new room not been touched yet 

Doors not been planed yet 

His colleague has driven back to store to load up for Monday's job? Erm ur not finished here yet you cheeky so and so 

Also they have unloaded other people's carpet into my hallway whilst he goes to load ...... Looks like a store room

Mrs ain't pleased she been out since 9 keeping little one Away 

She goes bed At 18:30... That ain't happening


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Carpet fitter again

It's 6pm and the second set of stairs is being done

Daughter's new room not been touched yet

Doors not been planed yet

His colleague has driven back to store to load up for Monday's job? Erm ur not finished here yet you cheeky so and so

Also they have unloaded other people's carpet into my hallway whilst he goes to load ...... Looks like a store room

Mrs ain't pleased she been out since 9 keeping little one Away

She goes bed At 18:30... That ain't happening
		
Click to expand...

Should have gone to Clarke’s mate. Them lads carpeted two staircases, two corridors and the loft bedroom in half a day earlier this year....And they shot the bottom off all the doors.


----------



## fundy (Dec 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			Tradesmen, especially in an area where they have lots of rich/naive customers. If you dont want the job just say so, stop stringing me out to try and fill gaps in between your high paying stuff
		
Click to expand...

same ******* tradesman!!!! so glad i stayed in all afternoon for you not to show up or answer your phone!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Funny thing is, she's not bad looking and all that but hearing her actually put me right off. It was like she was auditioning for a porno. Way over-the-top lol.
		
Click to expand...

I am loving this story line. It's just so complicated. So you own a house, rent out the spare room, and have a lodger living on the sofa, who bangs casuals when pissed. I can't see how this can go wrong?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Should have gone to Clarke’s mate. Them lads carpeted two staircases, two corridors and the loft bedroom in half a day earlier this year....And they shot the bottom off all the doors.
		
Click to expand...

Parents sang this companies praises 

However the fitters are subcontracted 

Pot luck who you get


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 20, 2019)

Wolf said:



			😂😂
Your post did make me chuckle, reminded of when i was younger i did something similar at my parents with a girl from a night out, thought I'd got away with it as my mum never mentioned anything, then my dad came down for breakfast and said any girl who screams that loud during sex is putting it on to make you feel better about being a crap shag😂


😂😂
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂 quality response from Wolf Snr *doffs cap*


----------



## Wolf (Dec 20, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			😂😂😂 quality response from Wolf Snr *doffs cap*
		
Click to expand...

Even now nearly 20 years later and 73 years old he is full of quick replies that hit the spot of should i laugh or be offended its bloody brilliant i always choose to laugh.


----------



## Slab (Dec 21, 2019)

My irritation is that I've got up early to read the latest episode of 'my sofa lodger's a porn star' and there's no update from @Orikoru 👎


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 21, 2019)

Slab said:



			My irritation is that I've got up early to read the latest episode of 'my sofa lodger's a porn star' and there's no update from @Orikoru 👎
		
Click to expand...

I’d suggest it deserves its own thread so that we don’t miss out an any updates


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			I’d suggest it deserves its own thread so that we don’t miss out an any updates
		
Click to expand...

I am going to wait for the film to come out.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 21, 2019)

This has the potential to be the greatest sub-thread in the history of the forum .... until it gets locked by someone who has never had a noisy shag in his parents' house


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 21, 2019)

Won’t be me then 😎😎

What do you mean it doesn’t count if they were out.

🙃


----------



## Wolf (Dec 21, 2019)

Social media warriors.. So many on Arsenal fan groups and ither social media forums insulting Arteta and saying they've publicly abused him on his social media, such brave people. Lets hope they haven't figured out how to breed


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Is your irritation at her shagging someone or that you weren't in hand with popcorn 🍿😂
		
Click to expand...

Or just in hand??


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 21, 2019)

As a kid I was farmed out to live with an aunt and uncle for a couple of months. I slept in the sitting room and was fascinated by the racket going on upstairs. As  a five year old I couldn't understand why the ceiling was bouncing up and down!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 21, 2019)

arnieboy said:



			As a kid I was farmed out to live with an aunt and uncle for a couple of months. I slept in the sitting room and was fascinated by the racket going on upstairs. As  a five year old I couldn't understand why the ceiling was bouncing up and down!
		
Click to expand...

My daughters have told us they always wondered why the radiaters moved some nights.
We also had an old lady, who lived next door to us when we had a flat, ask if we had a good party the previous night


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 21, 2019)

Back pain spasms....


----------



## chellie (Dec 21, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This has the potential to be the greatest sub-thread in the history of the forum .... until it gets locked by someone who has never had a noisy shag in his parents' house
		
Click to expand...


Or hers


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 21, 2019)

Spent 1 hour on chat with Ryanair trying to find out whether our booked flights are still operative. The flights are not available to book anymore and the agent could not tell me. Told me I had to keep phoned them to check.

Written to Chief Operating executive and the next port with be Michael O himself!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 21, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Spent 1 hour on chat with Ryanair trying to find out whether our booked flights are still operative. The flights are not available to book anymore and the agent could not tell me. Told me I had to keep phoned them to check.

Written to Chief Operating executive and the next port with be Michael O himself!
		
Click to expand...

Try Twitter or their Facebook page. A lot of large companies react quicker on social media than through traditional channels.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 21, 2019)

ADB said:



			Maybe she was watching porn very loudly   This is better than Eastenders, keep us posted on the outcome
		
Click to expand...




Slab said:



			My irritation is that I've got up early to read the latest episode of 'my sofa lodger's a porn star' and there's no update from @Orikoru 👎
		
Click to expand...

Haha not much more to add. I was having a drink with the mate that fancies sofa girl last night. After two pints I did tell him about it, and he says it didn't bother him. The missus avoided her all day and waited for me to get home but two pints became eight so I didn't get back til later. She eventually had it out with her over text and sofa girl was seemingly very apologetic and ashamed of herself. I don't actually know if they saw each other face to face this morning.

I'm currently still in bed, sofa girl is downstairs and I haven't seen her since the incident, and she knows that I heard. So there could be some awkwardness in the next half an hour when I go down...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 21, 2019)

Just smile knowingly and wink 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 21, 2019)

New irritation today. Tonight we're playing a gig but only opening the night with a semi-acoustic set because our drummer is away. Was hoping to just bring guitars, borrow amps, nice and easy. (Usually the headline band might provide amps, or at least one of the main slot bands.) But it seems like none of the other bands have a guitar amp between them and we're gonna have to save the day by lugging mine down there. How can four bloody bands and a gig promoter not have an amp between them?? Ridiculous.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 21, 2019)

chellie said:



			Or hers

Click to expand...

You can't leave it like that......


----------



## Slab (Dec 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			New irritation today. Tonight we're playing a gig but only opening the night with a semi-acoustic set because our drummer is away. Was hoping to just bring guitars, borrow amps, nice and easy. (Usually the headline band might provide amps, or at least one of the main slot bands.) But it seems like none of the other bands have a guitar amp between them and we're gonna have to save the day by lugging mine down there. How can four bloody bands and a gig promoter not have an amp between them?? Ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah, cut the crap and tell us more about sofa girl's antics😉


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Social media warriors.. So many on Arsenal fan groups and ither social media forums insulting Arteta and saying they've publicly abused him on his social media, such brave people. Lets hope they haven't figured out how to breed
		
Click to expand...

We'll gladly have him back!


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			She eventually had it out with her over text and sofa girl was seemingly very apologetic and ashamed of herself. I don't actually know if they saw each other face to face this morning.

*I'm currently still in bed, sofa girl is downstairs *and I haven't seen her since the incident, and she knows that I heard. So there could be some awkwardness in the next half an hour when I go down... 

Click to expand...

Have you had the hidden surveillance cameras installed yet?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Haha not much more to add. I was having a drink with the mate that fancies sofa girl last night. After two pints I did tell him about it, and he says it didn't bother him. The missus avoided her all day and waited for me to get home but two pints became eight so I didn't get back til later. She eventually had it out with her over text and sofa girl was seemingly very apologetic and ashamed of herself. I don't actually know if they saw each other face to face this morning.

I'm currently still in bed, sofa girl is downstairs and I haven't seen her since the incident, and she knows that I heard. So there could be some awkwardness in the next half an hour when I go down... 

Click to expand...

How do you know it wasnt a " When Harry met Sally moment" ?


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Haha not much more to add. I was having a drink with the mate that fancies sofa girl last night. After two pints I did tell him about it, and* he says it didn't bother him*. The missus avoided her all day and waited for me to get home but two pints became eight so I didn't get back til later. She eventually had it out with her over text and sofa girl was seemingly very apologetic and ashamed of herself. I don't actually know if they saw each other face to face this morning.

I'm currently still in bed, sofa girl is downstairs and I haven't seen her since the incident, and she knows that I heard. So there could be some awkwardness in the next half an hour when I go down... 

Click to expand...

i bet it doesn't


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2019)

risked my knee this moring to play, and got though fine.... sticking my bag in the back of the car and did my back, waddling around like a 90 year old now, as well as the limp


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			New irritation today. Tonight we're playing a gig but only opening the night with a semi-acoustic set because our drummer is away. Was hoping to just bring guitars, borrow amps, nice and easy. (Usually the headline band might provide amps, or at least one of the main slot bands.) But it seems like none of the other bands have a guitar amp between them and we're gonna have to save the day by lugging mine down there. How can four bloody bands and a gig promoter not have an amp between them?? Ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, welcome to the crap world of gear sharing.
I generally used to take my kit to these gigs as we'd be on last, rules were always, bring your own cymbals and snare drum. You guessed it, no one ever did. Best one was a young lad who had those Ahead aluminium drum sticks, put it straight through my drum head and I stupidly didn't have a spare


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Yep, welcome to the crap world of gear sharing.
I generally used to take my kit to these gigs as we'd be on last, rules were always, bring your own cymbals and snare drum. You guessed it, no one ever did. Best one was a young lad who had those Ahead aluminium drum sticks, put it straight through my drum head and I stupidly didn't have a spare 

Click to expand...

We had a similar problem at a charity gig with 5 bands sharing a drum kit, the drummer from band 2 turned up late and remembered he was left handed . The kit was on a rack and seemingly couldn't be altered, and no room to set up another kit .
Instead of just  letting another drummer stand in, they decided not to play at all, leaving me to rearrange the programme


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 21, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			We had a similar problem at a charity gig with 5 bands sharing a drum kit, the drummer from band 2 turned up late and remembered he was left handed . The kit was on a rack and seemingly couldn't be altered, and no room to set up another kit .
Instead of just  letting another drummer stand, they decided not to play at all, leaving me to rearrange the programme 

Click to expand...

Bloody left handers, they should be banned from playing instruments 🤣


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Bloody left handers, they should be banned from playing instruments 🤣
		
Click to expand...

And golf


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2019)

Not playing today as course was closed so tasked with standing in a queue to pick up our turkey. Strict instructions at the door not to queue until 10 minutes before allotted slot and still had to wait 45 minutes to get the turkey. Does look good though. Rest of the shop looked like carnage so quite fun watching people go into meltdown when the item they wanted wasn't on the shop.

Irritation compounded by HID absolutely adamant that we then go out again this afternoon to Sainsbury's (bigger selection apparently) and stock up on the Christmas drinks. Now bearing that HID rarely drinks I'm worried that she's got four cans of pink gin and tonic (the ready mixed ones) and a rather nice and large bottle of rhubard and ginger gin to try.  Add in a bottle of vodka apparently already there, the wine we got in, and the Prosecco and I think I've finally managed to drive her to drink. Sainsbury's was a total nightmare. Families queuing with two fully loaded trolleys of food and drink, rows in the aisles and more standing around going nowhere waiting to pay followed by fifteen minutes to get out the car park. Think I'm tucking into my booze stash early after all that. And giving that rhubarb and ginger gin a go


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Bloody left handers, they should be banned from playing instruments 🤣
		
Click to expand...

thats leftist and I find that offensive
no doubt you’ll want us banned from golf as well


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2019)

Dando said:



			thats leftist and I find that offensive
no doubt you’ll want us banned from golf as well
		
Click to expand...

Banished to the trees anyway...


----------



## chellie (Dec 21, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You can't leave it like that......

Click to expand...

I can and I am


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dando said:



			thats leftist and I find that offensive
no doubt you’ll want us banned from golf as well
		
Click to expand...

See post 9701


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 21, 2019)

Jamie Carragh.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Realising how many CD's I've got to burn onto the computer before I can burn them onto an SD card to put in the new car.
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			Well if it makes it quicker, you could leave out the Rod Stewart collection.
		
Click to expand...

They've been on there for ages.   Beezerk got it right.



Beezerk said:



			Surely Bonamassa hasn't done that many albums? 🤣
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 21, 2019)

Trading in the car and cannot for the life of me find the service book.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2019)

British gas or more accuratly homeserve 

Parents house heating broke yest 

They came out that day to fix a separate issue and fixed it then the boiler went in a diff way. It is 9 years old 

They saying can't come until 27th?

I've told them to lie and say my daughter is staying there so they legally have to come

But shouldn't have to lie to get something fixed that you pay for surely?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			British gas or more accuratly homeserve

Parents house heating broke yest

They came out that day to fix a separate issue and fixed it then the boiler went in a diff way. It is 9 years old

They saying can't come until 27th?

I've told them to lie and say my daughter is staying there so they legally have to come

But shouldn't have to lie to get something fixed that you pay for surely?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they're busy fixing all the other heating systems that people have lied about to get priority so they can't get to your parents?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Maybe they're busy fixing all the other heating systems that people have lied about to get priority so they can't get to your parents?
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't have to lie is the point smart Alec ...


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Shouldn't have to lie is the point smart Alec ...
		
Click to expand...

At this time of year people will face delays. Most companies will have less staff working. Rightly so, there will be priority appointments.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			At this time of year people will face delays. Most companies will have less staff working. Rightly so, there will be priority appointments.
		
Click to expand...

Any house without heating in winter is a piriotiy no?

Plus yes they have less staff but could subcontract if you pay for cover 

So call Friday at 2pm to be told following Friday? In winter ... In their 60s


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			A (female) friend of ours has been sleeping on our sofa for about 3 months now, because she had to move out of her other place and she can't go back home because her brother is a nasty character by all accounts - but that's not the irritation, in fact we'd more or less agreed she'll take over the spare room and move in properly when our other friend moves out next year. No, the irritation is that last night I was woken by the sound of her - _very audibly - _shagging some bloke in the lounge, on our sofa (presumably). I'll never be able to look at her in the same way, and the wife was absolutely fuming. Rightly so I think - a bit rude and disrespectful after our three months of generosity I think? Wife says she doesn't even want to sit on the sofa now, etc.

If she (the friend) had just waited until she'd moved in proper, have sex in her room, slightly awkward if we heard it but you just laugh it off, no problem. But no she has to drunkenly shag in the lounge and now my missus is going to have to say something. And she will know that we heard it, and honestly, she was pretty bloody vocal. Dear me. Me and the wife couldn't get back to sleep for hours because we didn't know what to do/say/think or how to approach it today. Initial move was that we both bailed this morning without waking her - but I'm sure words will be had.

Edit: Oh and I forgot to add, this same friend has had a bit of an on-off thing going with one of my best mates lately, and I think he's quite keen on her, so I have the added dilemma of whether I should tell him or not. Which I could do without.
		
Click to expand...

If you can't beat them, join them?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Any house without heating in winter is a piriotiy no?

Plus yes they have less staff but could subcontract if you pay for cover 

So call Friday at 2pm to be told following Friday? In winter ... In their 60s
		
Click to expand...

I’d imagine the list is would be, kids, oaps, the rest. 
In winter obviously you’d wanted it sorted ASAP. I don’t know their hours over weekends. Realistically though, lodge a call 2pm and that’s Friday out the window. Limited staff at weekend, you then have Monday as a the last normal day as Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday are blatantly limited hours of work/staff. 

If it had happened the week before last I’d expect a quicker response. Can see the irritation of it all, and sympathise but can also see the merits of why it’s delayed. Blues comment is fair though. What if loads of 20 year olds had lied, that would put kids and oaps at risk.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Any house without heating in winter is a piriotiy no?

Plus yes they have less staff but could subcontract if you pay for cover

So call Friday at 2pm to be told following Friday? In winter ... In their 60s
		
Click to expand...

Understand your frustration but there may still people even older that are in greater need or newborns that need heating. Plus its Christmas week so Friday to Friday isnt comparible, take out the weekend and the 2 bank Holidays for christmas and boxing day, so realistically they're only waiting 3 working days that's if you class Christmas eve as a full day.

Yes it's frustrating for your parents and understand wanting it sorted but quite simply there could be more urgent cases out there, and perhaps by lying you maybe stopping someone else in greater need from a visit.

My parents both in their 70s if  it was them in this situation id merely get them to come stay with me till its resolved


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Understand your frustration but there may still people even older that are in greater need or newborns that need heating. Plus its Christmas week so Friday to Friday isnt comparible, take out the weekend and the 2 bank Holidays for christmas and boxing day, so realistically they're only waiting 3 working days that's if you class Christmas eve as a full day.

Yes it's frustrating for your parents and understand wanting it sorted but quite simply there could be more urgent cases out there, and perhaps by lying you maybe stopping someone else in greater need from a visit.

My parents both in their 70s if  it was them in this situation id merely get them to come stay with me till its resolved
		
Click to expand...

I offered to pay for s plumber . They can afford it but they would rather use the service they pay for


Sometimes best to just pay the extra. Can get a plumber anytime of day


----------



## Wolf (Dec 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I offered to pay for s plumber . They can afford it but they would rather use the service they pay for


Sometimes best to just pay the extra. Can get a plumber anytime of day
		
Click to expand...

Then why the need to lie in the first place, if they want to wait and use the service its their choice, if your concerned that much your willing fo pay a plumber, then just call one out regardless problem and irritation solved 🤷‍♂️


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Then why the need to lie in the first place, if they want to wait and use the service its their choice, if your concerned that much your willing fo pay a plumber, then just call one out regardless problem and irritation solved 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Trying to get stubborn people to accept their kids helping 

Maybe my irritation is them. Dad won't lie fair enough but won't look for a plumber.. simple Google finds one


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			British gas or more accuratly homeserve

Parents house heating broke yest

They came out that day to fix a separate issue and fixed it then the boiler went in a diff way. It is 9 years old

They saying can't come until 27th?

I've told them to lie and say my daughter is staying there so they legally have to come

But shouldn't have to lie to get something fixed that you pay for surely?
		
Click to expand...

What's the issue  that needs fixing?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			What's the issue  that needs fixing?
		
Click to expand...

F75 .. either pump or pressure sensor 

No heating or hot water because of that code


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			F75 .. either pump or pressure sensor

No heating or hot water because of that code
		
Click to expand...

Vailant common fault. Theres a sensor  on the flow pipe that sometimes gets a bit of crap on it. 

How handy are you?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Vailant common fault. Theres a sensor  on the flow pipe that sometimes gets a bit of crap on it. 

How handy are you?
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting better .. I could prob give a go but as I'm not gas Safe would that affect their cover if I touched it?


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I'm getting better .. I could prob give a go but as I'm not gas Safe would that affect their cover if I touched it?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a gas safe registered engineer and wouldnt give you advice that contravened any gas regs.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm a gas safe registered engineer and wouldnt give you advice that contravened any gas regs.
		
Click to expand...

Considering giving it a go tomorrow whilst their out.. least they wouldn't know lol


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 21, 2019)

Apparently there’s one of them there female’s that plays darts.
What ever next?


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Apparently there’s one of them there female’s that plays darts.
What ever next?
		
Click to expand...

why is that a random irritation?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			why is that a random irritation?
		
Click to expand...

It’s the big fuss that’s the slight irritation. 👍🏻


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			It’s the big fuss that’s the slight irritation. 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

yeah, poor girl making history and them making a fuss about it, how irritating lol


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 21, 2019)

Someone getting their Knickers in a twist over someone else’s “random irritation” 🙄

Don’t let it bother you,jeeeez 😳


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Someone getting their Knickers in a twist over someone else’s “random irritation” 🙄

Don’t let it bother you,jeeeez 😳
		
Click to expand...


someones clearly got no one to stalk currently lol


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			someones clearly got no one to stalk currently lol
		
Click to expand...

Nice deflection buddy 😳😳

Merry Christmas 😘


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 22, 2019)

Not appreciating how good David Bowie was back in the day when he was massive.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Not appreciating how good David Bowie was back in the day when he was massive.
		
Click to expand...

Sorrow, one of my favourite band/ karaoke songs.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 22, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorrow, one of my favourite band/ karaoke songs.
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching a gig on Sky Arts, absolutely fantastic. Peter Frampton on lead guitar is shredding like a legend.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I'm getting better .. I could prob give a go but as I'm not gas Safe would that affect their cover if I touched it?
		
Click to expand...

Dont think Gas Safe comes into it. You have to be Gas Safe registered to do it for money, but anyone can legally play with gas if it's their own. Being competant is more important.

Sadly people exagerating faults and issues especially at this time of year is a real issue, and often leads to more needy cases being left as a result.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I offered to pay for s plumber . They can afford it but they would rather use the service they pay for


Sometimes best to just pay the extra. Can get a plumber anytime of day
		
Click to expand...

Might be worth checking if your parents have any cover for boiler emergency repairs included in their home insurance cover...

If not, plenty on YouTube on how to resolve the dreaded F75


----------



## GG26 (Dec 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not playing today as course was closed so tasked with standing in a queue to pick up our turkey. Strict instructions at the door not to queue until 10 minutes before allotted slot and still had to wait 45 minutes to get the turkey. Does look good though. Rest of the shop looked like carnage so quite fun watching people go into meltdown when the item they wanted wasn't on the shop.

Irritation compounded by HID absolutely adamant that we then go out again this afternoon to Sainsbury's (bigger selection apparently) and stock up on the Christmas drinks. Now bearing that HID rarely drinks I'm worried that she's got four cans of pink gin and tonic (the ready mixed ones) and a rather nice and large bottle of rhubard and ginger gin to try.  Add in a bottle of vodka apparently already there, the wine we got in, and the Prosecco and I think I've finally managed to drive her to drink. Sainsbury's was a total nightmare. Families queuing with two fully loaded trolleys of food and drink, rows in the aisles and more standing around going nowhere waiting to pay followed by fifteen minutes to get out the car park. Think I'm tucking into my booze stash early after all that. And giving that rhubarb and ginger gin a go
		
Click to expand...

It’s a few days before Christmas and that is what the supermarkets are going to be like.  Just turn up, accept it’s going to be rammed and some items sold out.  It’s once a year and is part of the Christmas experience.  Time to buy lots of drink, some of which will sit at the back of the drinks cabinet for months or even years, loads of snacks, nuts and random other stuff, last minute gifts for the relatives you forgot and pass the time of day with other shoppers when you are queued behind three full trollies at the checkout.  I quite enjoy it - it’s all about the mindset you approach it with.  Doing our shop tomorrow morning and I may have changed my view when my other half goes into meltdown when there are no parsnips in the shop.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 23, 2019)

Pointless ‘studies’ by so called influential think tanks and universities- one today has stated that men who have alcohol and drug addictions are more likely to commit domestic violence. Really didn’t see that one coming!!!
Shouldn’t these people spend time doing a real job?

And before anyone jumps in, I am saying the study is stupid, not domestic violence


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 23, 2019)

Neilds said:



			Pointless ‘studies’ by so called influential think tanks and universities- one today has stated that men who have alcohol and drug addictions are more likely to commit domestic violence. Really didn’t see that one coming!!!
Shouldn’t these people spend time doing a real job?

And before anyone jumps in, I am saying the study is stupid, not domestic violence
		
Click to expand...

It’s important to do actual studies into these things as often the public are won over by common thinking even though it’s not backed up by evidence. For example - Corbyn being antisemetic - demonstrably not true but it’s still believed by many because word of mouth and emotion dominates.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2019)

Stormzy


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 23, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			It’s important to do actual studies into these things as often the public are won over by common thinking even though it’s not backed up by evidence. For example - Corbyn being antisemetic - demonstrably not true but it’s still believed by many because word of mouth and emotion dominates.
		
Click to expand...

You will usually see these "studies" being in the press on a Monday morning.   That's because the PR companies involved send them out on the Sunday because that is the quietest news day in the business.   And don't believe for a minute that any kind of "public vote or agreement" has ever taken place.     I worked in the PR business for long enough to know the game and can spot one of these a mile away.

Pathetic Shark,, Cynic UK, News at Ten


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2019)

When studies are starting the blindingly obvious they don't really gain any academic credibility. I'm with Sharkey on this one, pr guff to fill column inches or whatever the modern equivalent is.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 23, 2019)

Earlier today my son’s best mate lost his battle with alcoholism. Only 37 years old...

He leaves a very devoted, and long suffering, sweet gentle wife and two young children. 

He fought, won and lost many times but the damage to his liver was too great in the end.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Earlier today my son’s best mate lost his battle with alcoholism. Only 37 years old...

He leaves a very devoted, and long suffering, sweet gentle wife and two young children.

He fought, won and lost many times but the damage to his liver was too great in the end.
		
Click to expand...

So sad and so young


----------



## bobmac (Dec 23, 2019)

My shiney new Motoe6 that won't let me sign into my google account


----------



## Slime (Dec 23, 2019)

My family at Christmas ............................ and you thought Brexit was complex and divisive!
I'm busy playing the peace maker.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 23, 2019)

Slime said:



			My family at Christmas ............................ and you thought Brexit was complex and divisive!
I'm busy playing the peace maker.
		
Click to expand...

That's pretty much why i see only my parents and kids at Christmas, can't be dealing with my brother and sister 😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 23, 2019)

bobmac said:



			My shiney new Motoe6 that won't let me sign into my google account 

Click to expand...

Not that V-Easy then Bob


----------



## bobmac (Dec 24, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Not that V-Easy then Bob 

Click to expand...

It turns out a simple restart was all that was needed.
I've even found the apps page  
All without the help of a 10 year old


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2019)

Christmas carols.


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2019)

Choirs.


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2019)

Christmas carols being sung by choirs.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 24, 2019)

The Guardian, and their new cookies policy. Flipping annoying. With The Times, and Telegraph behind a pay wall, I am running out of news sources that I don't find irritating, or expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 24, 2019)

The self righteous!


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 24, 2019)

Walking up to catch the bus only to see it cross the top of the road five minutes early 😠😡...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2019)

Managers dumping work and then telling you they are off for the holidays


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The self righteous!
		
Click to expand...

We have a right to be self righteous lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 24, 2019)

Irresponsible dog owners 

On our drive home today from taking the dog out we spotted a dog on his own without an owner.

This was at 10:45 I'll add here 

Pulled over..wife jumped out. Approached the dog. No tag on his collar so carried him into the car and drove to our vets just up the road (we were seconds from home)

I left them at the vets and took our dog and our daughter home.

Get a call from wife..the dog is chipped but the numbers are out of date .. our vets won't take him in but vets at home in town will.. so she's taken him down there to be taken in so the dog warden can collect which just feels awful.

Would have taken him in ourselves but he goes for other dogs we noticed and with our dog so sick just can't risk it.

Poor thing..let down but poor owners

Quick edit to add the wife is still down there at 12:20 they don't make it easy


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 24, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			We have a right to be self righteous lol
		
Click to expand...

These are the ones that only appear at Christmas!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 24, 2019)

just not looking forward to Christmas Day at all. Work decided to shut down for Christmas and Boxing Day so unable to escape it.  Hoping for a faf free day with the dogs and quick stop off at my parents.... but the interfering in laws are hell bent on annoying me. I’ve nothing against them, I’m just not interested.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Irresponsible dog owners

On our drive home today from taking the dog out we spotted a dog on his own without an owner.

This was at 10:45 I'll add here

Pulled over..wife jumped out. Approached the dog. No tag on his collar so carried him into the car and drove to our vets just up the road (we were seconds from home)

I left them at the vets and took our dog and our daughter home.

Get a call from wife..the dog is chipped but the numbers are out of date .. our vets won't take him in but vets at home in town will.. so she's taken him down there to be taken in so the dog warden can collect which just feels awful.

Would have taken him in ourselves but he goes for other dogs we noticed and with our dog so sick just can't risk it.

Poor thing..let down but poor owners

Quick edit to add the wife is still down there at 12:20 they don't make it easy
		
Click to expand...

i can never belive the number of dogs you see out without a collor and tag, despite it being a legal requirement.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 24, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i can never belive the number of dogs you see out without a collor and tag, despite it being a legal requirement.
		
Click to expand...

stupid isnt it!

I double checked ours after today... address and both our mobile numbers plus microchipped


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The self righteous!
		
Click to expand...

well it makes a change from “The Meek” they are always getting it in the neck 


With apologies to Python M 👍😂


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			stupid isnt it!

I double checked ours after today... address and both our mobile numbers plus microchipped
		
Click to expand...

we even have 2 or 3 spares as Rupert loses them quite often


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2019)

I know I must be ill, as just had hospital food and it wasn’t bad.

I wonder what time bed bath is ?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 24, 2019)

richart said:



			I know I must be ill, as just had hospital food and it wasn’t bad.

I wonder what time bed bath is ?

Click to expand...

Are the girls going to eat all the Turkey then?
Or will they leave you some?
More importantly  are they bringing your pressies in?


----------



## chellie (Dec 24, 2019)

Hope you soon home Rich


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Are the girls going to eat all the Turkey then?
Or will they leave you some?
More importantly  are they bringing your pressies in?
		
Click to expand...

We cancelled Xmas in the Hart house. Hopefully have got ourselves a big pressie to make up for it in Spain. 

Have a feeling I will be eating cold turkey until at least the New Year.

False alarm regarding bed bath. Just had an injection into my stomach instead. Jesus.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 24, 2019)

richart said:



			We cancelled Xmas in the Hart house. Hopefully have got ourselves a big pressie to make up for it in Spain.

Have a feeling I will be eating cold turkey until at least the New Year.

False alarm regarding bed bath. Just had an injection into my stomach instead. Jesus.

Click to expand...

He's  doing the rounds tomorrow


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2019)

Hope you are ok mate


----------



## fundy (Dec 24, 2019)

get well soon Rich


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 24, 2019)

Bloody hell rich hope you're ok sir, speedy recovery old chap👍


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 24, 2019)

Wishing you a speedy recovery mate ,merry Christmas and very healthy new year 👍


----------



## chrisd (Dec 24, 2019)

Best wishes Richard


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 24, 2019)

Musicians (if you can call Bieber that) announcing a "come back" at 24

Ffs ... It's not like he's 50 and not been around in years


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 24, 2019)

Best wishes Rich, hope it is all well. 

This is not half as irritating as you not having a mobile we can all call, and pee you off with.

Get well soon matey.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 24, 2019)

Gavin and Stacey. Utter drivel.


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2019)

richart said:



			I know I must be ill, as just had hospital food and it wasn’t bad.

*I wonder what time bed bath is ?*

Click to expand...

Rumour has it that Fish knows someone who could do that for you!


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks for all for all the well wishes guys and girls.

I am the only one left in the ward now. should get plenty of attention, and all the Xmas presents.


----------



## Crow (Dec 24, 2019)

Take care Rich, hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 24, 2019)

richart said:



			We cancelled Xmas in the Hart house. Hopefully have got ourselves a big pressie to make up for it in Spain. 

Have a feeling I will be eating cold turkey until at least the New Year.

False alarm regarding bed bath. Just had an injection into my stomach instead. Jesus.

Click to expand...

All the best mate. 

Hope your food is better than what my bro had served up today. That being said. Mums Xmas roast isn’t much better😂😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2019)

Get well soon Rich.


----------



## Dando (Dec 24, 2019)

Get well soon Rich


----------



## GG26 (Dec 25, 2019)

Best wishes Richart


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 25, 2019)

Cafes that are open 365 days a year, except Christmas day. Hmm. Next year, perhaps, but this year, no.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 25, 2019)

Missus said this morning. “At least the roads will be empty”. They wasn’t... busier than normal and the worst drivers possible. 

Dinner is ready at my parents for 12.30. Missus is at her parents. Her dinner is at 16.30. 
That’s not dinner... that’s teatime. And to add an irritation on her behalf She isn’t getting Yorkshire puddings.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 25, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Cafes that are open 365 days a year, except Christmas day. Hmm. Next year, perhaps, but this year, no.
		
Click to expand...

Amazed the cafe, at the Lido, is not open... The place is rammed... Good opportunity missed I reckon...


----------



## IainP (Dec 25, 2019)

A little tongue in cheek...

Sun is out, not a cloud in the sky, hardly a breath of wind - where have you been the last couple of months when I've not been working!

Nice little dog walk though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 25, 2019)

Get well soon Rich. Hopefully home for New Year?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 25, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Get well soon Rich. Hopefully home for New Year?
		
Click to expand...

he’s home Amanda, Vicky picked him up this morning 👍


----------



## richart (Dec 25, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			he’s home Amanda, Vicky picked him up this morning 👍
		
Click to expand...

and being well and truly pampered. I could get used to this.


----------



## fundy (Dec 25, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Cafes that are open 365 days a year, except Christmas day. Hmm. Next year, perhaps, but this year, no.
		
Click to expand...


Beach hut cafe open here this morning, carol singers outside, for the more adventurous there was yoga on the beach or a swim in the sea


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			Beach hut cafe open here this morning, carol singers outside, for the more adventurous there was yoga on the beach or a swim in the sea 

Click to expand...

Nearly went there on the bike, but was put off by the internet opening hours. It wasn't clear it would be open. Hengistbury cafe was my irritation. Walked along the beach instead. Stunning day for December.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 25, 2019)

richart said:



			and being well and truly pampered. I could get used to this.

Click to expand...

I wouldn't get too use to it. I am sure Vicky will only take pity for so long. Hope you get well soon


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 25, 2019)

I have now spanged my lower back. No idea how or why. Bum.


----------



## Slime (Dec 25, 2019)

Watched Gavin & Stacey this evening ............................... absolutely superb.
My random Irritation is that I'd never seen it before and now realise just what I've missed in the past!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			Watched Gavin & Stacey this evening ............................... absolutely superb.
My random Irritation is that I'd never seen it before and now realise just what I've missed in the past!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant show. Very well written and performed


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 25, 2019)

Mrs Colch buying me a new pair of jeans for Xmas. Not in itself an irritation but the fact they were a 38" waist was. Especially when I questioned it and she said "I don't know why I got those as you're a 36" waist". I'm a 34" waist.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 25, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch buying me a new pair of jeans for Xmas. Not in itself an irritation but the fact they were a 38" waist was. Especially when I questioned it and she said "I don't know why I got those as you're a 36" waist". I'm a 34" waist.
		
Click to expand...

It must be allowance for a week of binge eating and drinking.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			Watched Gavin & Stacey this evening ............................... absolutely superb.
My random Irritation is that I'd never seen it before and now realise just what I've missed in the past!
		
Click to expand...

That makes you very lucky then. Time to catch up!

Especially as this character was missing


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			Watched Gavin & Stacey this evening ............................... absolutely superb.
My random Irritation is that I'd never seen it before and now realise just what I've missed in the past!
		
Click to expand...

Never seen it. Don’t know who’s in it. Rarely watch TV


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2019)

Company reward scheme. £25 voucher to use anywhere. Finally decided to redeem it (had a week) go to scratch the code.. the whole thing just disappears 

Great lol


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			Watched Gavin & Stacey this evening ............................... absolutely superb.
My random Irritation is that I'd never seen it before and now realise just what I've missed in the past!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest anything to do with James Corden gets a very wide one from me, can't stand the bloke (edited by a moderator a moment ago)


----------



## Neilds (Dec 26, 2019)

People in forum threads who add nothing to the discussion- the main irritation is when someone asks about the performance of x product and how it is in use, and then someone comes back with ‘I have y’. That wasn’t the question, they want to know about x and not y.
This also happens a lot on places like Amazon when people ask about a product and someone very helpfully replies that they don’t know. Why bother responding then🤬


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2019)

Neilds said:



			People in forum threads who add nothing to the discussion- the main irritation is when someone asks about the performance of x product and how it is in use, and then someone comes back with ‘I have y’. That wasn’t the question, they want to know about x and not y.
This also happens a lot on places like Amazon when people ask about a product and someone very helpfully replies that they don’t know. Why bother responding then🤬
		
Click to expand...

What if they tried x but preferred y?


----------



## DaveR (Dec 26, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			What if they tried x but preferred y?
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget about z!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 26, 2019)

Having my last round of the year scheduled for Boxing Day afternoon ….. and it's raining again.    Nuts.    Lucky I got a game in on Christmas Day at an alternative venue as usual.
Right,  time to watch the 50 best Christmas songs again …. and realise how much I hate every Cliff Richard Xmas song.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			To be honest anything to do with James Corden gets a very wide one from me, can't stand the bloke (edited by a moderator a moment ago)
		
Click to expand...

Have you watched it before? Because whilst Corden can be marmite I find him in G&S to be likeable compared to other bits he has been in


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 26, 2019)

Wanted to book a hot tub holiday for the dogs. Found a good deal with an ideal location for July. 
Missus has to check with her mother when she goes away. Shocker there in skiathos. Who the hell goes abroad in July!? Why!? Jesus wept. It’ll be me and the dogs sooner or later.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2019)

Silvermere driving range absolutely rammed on both levels and had to wait for a bay at 10.00am in the morning. Stood around getting cold and damp and had I not got my balls already I'd have left it


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 26, 2019)

Liverpool.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2019)

Jon Moss.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Jon Moss.
		
Click to expand...

Awful referee.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 27, 2019)

The fuss being made by some over the inclusion of FToNY in the G&S Christmas Special.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Jon Moss.
		
Click to expand...

The drummer from Culture Club?


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 27, 2019)

The completely disinterested attitude of the nurse practitioner who did my girlfriend’s preassessment. She had just been told by her surgeon she’s going to need an additional three months chemotherapy (she’d previously been told none) on top of multiple surgeries and radiotherapy. She’s really upset and he couldn’t have shown her less care. Ugh.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2019)

Lane closures on the M20 have a sign saying "next services 14 miles in 14 minutes" yet the speed limit signs for all that 14 miles is 50 mph .............. now, I'm no mathematician!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 28, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Lane closures on the M20 have a sign saying "next services 14 miles in 14 minutes" yet the speed limit signs for all that 14 miles is 50 mph .............. now, I'm no mathematician!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it predicts nobody will stick to it lol


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Maybe it predicts nobody will stick to it lol
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe a cash cow for speeding fines 😉


----------



## bobmac (Dec 28, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Lane closures on the M20 have a sign saying "next services 14 miles in 14 minutes" yet the speed limit signs for all that 14 miles is 50 mph .............. now, I'm no mathematician!
		
Click to expand...

Or Dianne Abbott has a new job


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 28, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The completely disinterested attitude of the nurse practitioner who did my girlfriend’s preassessment. She had just been told by her surgeon she’s going to need an additional three months chemotherapy (she’d previously been told none) on top of multiple surgeries and radiotherapy. She’s really upset and he couldn’t have shown her less care. Ugh.
		
Click to expand...

That is bad, really bad. You and your girlfriend have my sympathy. This is one of the things that now irks me about the present day. Back in the day, when nursing was learned on the wards etc, it seemed to me that almost all nurses were empathetic, as if it was a quality which was (rightly)deemed highly necessary to qualify as a nurse.
As an old man , I wonder if I've got it wrong,but society seems " harder" now, people treating people as units and not as persons. You qualify more on paper than on performance. 
I do hope that everything works out right for you both this year.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 28, 2019)

IDS getting a Knighthood


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			IDS getting a Knighthood

Click to expand...

To be fair, I'm irritated at most of them getting honours, especially sports men and women.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2019)

Craig Pawson.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Craig Pawson.
		
Click to expand...

Can't disagree with you there. There were some very odd decisions. He was seeing stuff I couldn't even see with the aid for replays and slo-mo.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Can't disagree with you there. There were some very odd decisions. He was seeing stuff I couldn't even see with the aid for replays and slo-mo.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing stuff that wasn't there, missing stuff that was there; the only consistent thing about his performance was the complete & utter inconsistency.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 29, 2019)

VAR


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Football players that pull their socks up over their knees, and leave them there. Why?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2019)

I'll add the amount of players who have anything but their surname on their shirt.

Oh and don't get me started on wearing the away/2nd/3rd kit when there is zero clash...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I'll add the amount of players who have anything but their surname on their shirt.

Oh and don't get me started on wearing the away/2nd/3rd kit when there is zero clash...
		
Click to expand...

Clubs sponsored by tyre companies and the shirts have "Tires" on them


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 30, 2019)

shops that take online orders for items that they do not have in stock, or have run out of, and cannot get. It isn't hard to link inventory to sales, so this should never happen. Poor.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2019)

Drivers who speed up when you overtake them....why?
Peasants


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 30, 2019)

Met a friend of my cousins when having a Christmas Day beer, nice guy, his boy is in the same nursery class as my lad...found out today he passed away Saturday night. 40 years old, son of 3. Gone just like that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2019)

Huge numbers of visitors turning up to play and the club seemingly not bothered some appeared to simply rock up and go out


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 30, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Drivers who speed up when you overtake them....why?
Peasants
		
Click to expand...

Just driven back from Pitlochry 

had this 3 times today. I just pulled back in behind. 

Some people just can’t maintain a constant speed on a motorway. One car I overtook after following for 3 miles slowed down to around 60 so I went past. Then 2 miles later it flew past at around 90. Utterly pointless


----------



## Neilds (Dec 30, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just driven back from Pitlochry

had this 3 times today. I just pulled back in behind.

Some people just can’t maintain a constant speed on a motorway. One car I overtook after following for 3 miles slowed down to around 60 so I went past. Then 2 miles later it flew past at around 90. Utterly pointless
		
Click to expand...

Probably slowed down to make a phone call😀


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Isn't there average speed cameras on stretches of that road


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 30, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Isn't there average speed cameras on stretches of that road 

Click to expand...

This was on the M74 round Hamilton and then agin further south towards Gretna.

The A9 was running superbly and I think the average speed cameras actually have helped that road as it doesn’t seem to bottleneck like before.

The bit round Luncarty is a pain though.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 30, 2019)

Some people do themselves no favours.
Take a second to think before you type!!
You might not get the same response as you got.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Met a friend of my cousins when having a Christmas Day beer, nice guy, his boy is in the same nursery class as my lad...found out today he passed away Saturday night. 40 years old, son of 3. Gone just like that.
		
Click to expand...

 Just heard a golfing buddy I've known for 36 years has been told they're stopping his cancer treatment, not looking good .
Only 51 , super golfer, boy and gentleman, went to the tour school with Monty .
A  plus h/c  golfer for years , club champion multiple times , but  he would still come and play golf with us old duffers.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Some people do themselves no favours.
Take a second to think before you type!!
You might not get the same response as you got.
		
Click to expand...

Me ?


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2019)

Irregular sleep patterns, be prepared for multiple posts on threads all over the shop as I’m awake and grouchy 😡


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Fish said:



			Irregular sleep patterns, be prepared for multiple posts on threads all over the shop as I’m awake and grouchy 😡
		
Click to expand...

You too,


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2019)

Fish said:



			Irregular sleep patterns, be prepared for multiple posts on threads all over the shop as I’m awake and grouchy 😡
		
Click to expand...

Same here mate


----------



## Slab (Dec 31, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			shops that take online orders for items that they do not have in stock, or have run out of, and cannot get. It isn't hard to link inventory to sales, so this should never happen. Poor.
		
Click to expand...

I remember the 'high street' where I never bought something that wasn't already in my hand, ah those were the days 😍

(we've basically screwed the pooch on that one, I doubt we'll ever get it back)


----------



## BrianM (Dec 31, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Me ?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2019)

BrianM said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

I’m Spartacus


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2019)

HID forgetting to change the time on her alarm clock.

Actually, just HID. No reason required.


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I’m Spartacus
		
Click to expand...

oi 😡


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			HID forgetting to change the time on her alarm clock.

Actually, just HID. No reason required.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt it was your fault she forgot to change it


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I’m Spartacus
		
Click to expand...

 I hate Asparagus.
All the best when it comes though
Spartacus


----------



## Wolf (Dec 31, 2019)

My Sister.... 😒


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2019)

took Rupert for a run on the bike yesterday, quite wet underfoot which meant his underside was dirty, so while i put the bike away the current mrs 148 gave him a rub down and dried him off. 

since kayleigh died we have been letting him have the run of the house, as we didn't let them upstairs before. 

anyway went to bed last night only to find a dirty cock and balls mark right in the middle of the bed on the clean white sheets where the little bugger had been upstairs for a lie down... and the wife hadn't wiped the crown jewels...


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 31, 2019)

The wait. Girlfriend is currently “under the knife” having her first cancer surgery. The surgeon has multiple options that he will explore today when he determines just had bad it is in there. Best case is that he can see clear margins around the tumour - if so they’ll close her up there and then and prepare for the full removal later this week. The worst case doesn’t really isn’t in my mind at this stage.


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The wait. Girlfriend is currently “under the knife” having her first cancer surgery. The surgeon has multiple options that he will explore today when he determines just had bad it is in there. Best case is that he can see clear margins around the tumour - if so they’ll close her up there and then and prepare for the full removal later this week. The worst case doesn’t really isn’t in my mind at this stage.
		
Click to expand...

hope it all goes well for her


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			took Rupert for a run on the bike yesterday, quite wet underfoot which meant his underside was dirty, so while i put the bike away the current mrs 148 gave him a rub down and dried him off.

since kayleigh died we have been letting him have the run of the house, as we didn't let them upstairs before.

anyway went to bed last night only to find a dirty cock and balls mark right in the middle of the bed on the clean white sheets where the little bugger had been upstairs for a lie down... and the wife hadn't wiped the crown jewels...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The wait. Girlfriend is currently “under the knife” having her first cancer surgery. The surgeon has multiple options that he will explore today when he determines just had bad it is in there. Best case is that he can see clear margins around the tumour - if so they’ll close her up there and then and prepare for the full removal later this week. The worst case doesn’t really isn’t in my mind at this stage.
		
Click to expand...

Best wishes and good vibes Marc.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			took Rupert for a run on the bike yesterday, quite wet underfoot which meant his underside was dirty, so while i put the bike away the current mrs 148 gave him a rub down and dried him off.

since kayleigh died we have been letting him have the run of the house, as we didn't let them upstairs before.

anyway went to bed last night only to find a dirty cock and balls mark right in the middle of the bed on the clean white sheets where the little bugger had been upstairs for a lie down... and the wife hadn't wiped the crown jewels...
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure the imprint was of a dog’s danglie?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 31, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The wait. Girlfriend is currently “under the knife” having her first cancer surgery. The surgeon has multiple options that he will explore today when he determines just had bad it is in there. Best case is that he can see clear margins around the tumour - if so they’ll close her up there and then and prepare for the full removal later this week. The worst case doesn’t really isn’t in my mind at this stage.
		
Click to expand...

Oh crikey. Everything crossed for the best possible result. Tough times.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 31, 2019)

Surgeon saw nothing he considers concerning in terms of further treatment and this stage of her surgery looks to be a success. Long journey ahead but she’s a scrappy little mare. I’ll be raising a glass to her spirit tonight.


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Surgeon saw nothing he considers concerning in terms of further treatment and this stage of her surgery looks to be a success. Long journey ahead but she’s a scrappy little mare. I’ll be raising a glass to her spirit tonight.
		
Click to expand...

that's good news


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Hop


Kellfire said:



			The wait. Girlfriend is currently “under the knife” having her first cancer surgery. The surgeon has multiple options that he will explore today when he determines just had bad it is in there. Best case is that he can see clear margins around the tumour - if so they’ll close her up there and then and prepare for the full removal later this week. The worst case doesn’t really isn’t in my mind at this stage.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it all goes well for her, you, and your families and friends. Such an awful disease.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 31, 2019)

Subway trains that don't have the courtesy to remind us to "mind the gap."


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Surgeon saw nothing he considers concerning in terms of further treatment and this stage of her surgery looks to be a success. Long journey ahead but she’s a scrappy little mare. I’ll be raising a glass to her spirit tonight.
		
Click to expand...

No pun intended, well maybe a little one, but I got a lump reading your good news. I was lucky but it still took 11 months to get over the little op.

I'll raise a glass, or two tonight, and will call a toast to you both.

Best wishes, Bri


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 31, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			No pun intended, well maybe a little one, but I got a lump reading your good news. I was lucky but it still took 11 months to get over the little op.

I'll raise a glass, or two tonight, and will call a toast to you both.

Best wishes, Bri
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, Bri. 

I know I have a love hate thing going on with this forum at times but it’s good to have somewhere removed from my family and other friends to just vent little things like this.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 31, 2019)

Charley Hull using our course to practice on. The irritation as I saw her hit 4 shots into the 8th from the same spot and all four divots simply left. Only one hit the green and her coach stubbed his toe at it to "repair" the pitch mark. Also irritating as she has no affiliation to our club and her "home" club is Woburn although Kettering is really...they're on temps and I guess Woburn was too far, so come hack our place up instead.

Even more irritaing is I didn't have the balls to march up and tell her what I thought


----------



## Slime (Dec 31, 2019)

Fish said:



			Irregular sleep patterns, be prepared for multiple posts on threads all over the shop as I’m awake and grouchy 😡
		
Click to expand...

Felt awful yesterday, so went to bed at 3.00pm.
Not been up very long, probably slept for the thick end of 18 hours in the last 24.
Just the job.


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2019)

Sky news and their programme on the great unwashed aka extinction rebellion


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Charley Hull using our course to practice on. The irritation as I saw her hit 4 shots into the 8th from the same spot and all four divots simply left. Only one hit the green and her coach stubbed his toe at it to "repair" the pitch mark. Also irritating as she has no affiliation to our club and her "home" club is Woburn although Kettering is really...they're on temps and I guess Woburn was too far, so come hack our place up instead.

Even more irritaing is I didn't have the balls to march up and tell her what I thought 

Click to expand...

you should def have challenged her, and asked if she was a member or paid her green fee to boot


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			you should def have challenged her, and asked if she was a member or paid her green fee to boot

Click to expand...

I bet she was wearing black socks and changed her shoes in the car park


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 31, 2019)

I see that Miss Hull is twenty-three years old.
I believe that I have underwear older than that.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 31, 2019)

New Year and all the rubbish that goes with it....


----------



## Wolf (Dec 31, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			New Year and all the rubbish that goes with it....
		
Click to expand...

Agreed literaly can't stand all the fakery and faux celebrations. Tomorrow is the 1st of a new month like any other month.

I'll add to that irritation though with those stupid 10year challenge pic's appearing all over social media, are people really that surprised they've changed after 10 years 😒


----------



## bobmac (Dec 31, 2019)

My only real irritation anger this year is that I've lost some dear friends who were lovely people taken too young and yet the evil murderers and rapists live on.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2019)

Why have fireworks been going off since 6pm this evening..?
I thought New year started at midnight....


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 31, 2019)

Fire works, yep, why now, why at all.

New year, don't get it.

It's just another day. Like any other.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 31, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Agreed literaly can't stand all the fakery and faux celebrations. Tomorrow is the 1st of a new month like any other month.

*I'll add to that irritation though with those stupid 10year challenge pic's appearing all over social media, are people really that surprised they've changed after 10 years* 😒
		
Click to expand...

I agree but I liked the Everton trophy cabinet one though 😂😂


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I agree but I liked the Everton trophy cabinet one though 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Spurs are giving them a good run, 10 years, 10 kits, 0 trophies 😜


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2020)

Great to see that with the 12 months that liverpool have had, the stroll to the title that is happening, that liverpool fans are still obsessing about Everton 🤣.

Now to the irritation. Going to the Toon match v Leicester today with my son, his mate and his dad, who I also play golf with. Original plan was to get the bus in, beers + match. No buses today so over to the train. Early train, beers, match then later train back so we can watch the 1st half of the City v Everton game in a pub. Double checked the trains a short while ago and they are being cancelled one by one. Now we are driving in, along with the bulk of the crowd through a lack of options, will be parked who knows where, no beer, no doubt stuck in traffic afterwards. It should still be a good day, just not the one originally planned.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Great to see that with the 12 months that liverpool have had, the stroll to the title that is happening, that liverpool fans are still obsessing about Everton 🤣.

Now to the irritation. Going to the Toon match v Leicester today with my son, his mate and his dad, who I also play golf with. Original plan was to get the bus in, beers + match. No buses today so over to the train. Early train, beers, match then later train back so we can watch the 1st half of the City v Everton game in a pub. Double checked the trains a short while ago and they are being cancelled one by one. Now we are driving in, along with the bulk of the crowd through a lack of options, will be parked who knows where, no beer, no doubt stuck in traffic afterwards. It should still be a good day, just not the one originally planned.
		
Click to expand...

Lord T
I am so jealous - I am stuck in the East Midlands and will only get to watch Forest on Sky
Enjoy yourselves
"Toon Toon, BlacknWhite Army"


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Betting on the early game (I know, but I'm a risk taker) I'll never learn the lesson 🙄


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Lord T
I am so jealous - I am stuck in the East Midlands and will only get to watch Forest on Sky
Enjoy yourselves
"Toon Toon, BlacknWhite Army"
		
Click to expand...

No need to be jealous after all. I'm struggling to put into words quite how bad the Toon were today. Bad in the first half, gutless in the 2nd. The fans could barely be bothered to boo 😢


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No need to be jealous after all. I'm struggling to put into words quite how bad the Toon were today. Bad in the first half, gutless in the 2nd. The fans could barely be bothered to boo 😢
		
Click to expand...

I was following it on the BBC.
SOUNDED AWFUL 😖
I will watch the highlights from behind a cushion .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2020)

Reading

Going to take an awful lot of flak at the club and work in the next few days or so. Watched it and we were poor. To be honest playoffs would be a bonus and not good enough for the PL. Mind you I did call 2-1 Reading so took a few quid off our captain


----------



## GG26 (Jan 1, 2020)

On the golf course today.  A two ball let me through on our 7th a par 5.  Just taking my ball out of the cup, when I hear a ball hit the green 15 ft from me.  No call, no acknowledgement, he seemed to think it was acceptable since I had finished the hole.   Catch up with a couple two holes later, the woman is using a trolley even though we’ve had a trolley ban in place for six weeks.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 1, 2020)

The hospital still can’t find where they put my girlfriend’s stuff. Life is boring as a 35 year old without your phone on New Year’s.


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2020)

GG26 said:



			On the golf course today.  A two ball let me through on our 7th a par 5.  Just taking my ball out of the cup, when I hear a ball hit the green 15 ft from me.  No call, no acknowledgement, he seemed to think it was acceptable since I had finished the hole.   Catch up with a couple two holes later, the woman is using a trolley even though we’ve had a trolley ban in place for six weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Both instances you should report to the Pro shop, if that’s your first point of contact. Unless educated, these people will never change.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Cheers, Bri. 

I know I have a love hate thing going on with this forum at times but it’s good to have somewhere removed from my family and other friends to just vent little things like this.
		
Click to expand...

It is important to share your fears for your girlfriend as you’ll then find that there are folks out there who really understand and so can support you as they too have been through it and so get your fears more deeply and personally than you might imagine. 

As things are the surgery seems to indicate good clear margins and that will be a great relief for her and also yourself.  If it’s BC she’ll probably have a BC nurse assigned. Encourage her to speak with that nurse about any questions or concerns - don’t worry about asking too much - it’s what they are employed to do.  

Also the Breast Cancer Now Helpline is manned by very experienced BC nurses and they will answer her questions if she doesn’t have a BC Nurse or would like a separate view - and they’ll happily talk through with you any questions you might have if your gfriend is not sure, or you don’t want to ask her.  Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It is important to share your fears for your girlfriend as you’ll then find that there are folks out there who really understand and so can support you as they too have been through it and so get your fears more deeply and personally than you might imagine.

As things are the surgery seems to indicate good clear margins and that will be a great relief for her and also yourself.  If it’s BC she’ll probably have a BC nurse assigned. Encourage her to speak with that nurse about any questions or concerns - don’t worry about asking too much - it’s what they are employed to do. 

Also the Breast Cancer Now Helpline is manned by very experienced BC nurses and they will answer her questions if she doesn’t have a BC Nurse or would like a separate view - and they’ll happily talk through with you any questions you might have if your gfriend is not sure, or you don’t want to ask her.  Best wishes to you both.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all that, appreciated. 
It isn’t actually breast cancer she has, it’s in her abdomen and it’s affecting her sigmoid colon, left ovary and pelvic wall. They don’t actually know yet where it originated but the biopsies from Tuesday’s op might answer that. She hasn’t had the tumour removed yet - they want to get more info first and they’ll probably shrink it was with radio and chemo prior to removal. Her op on Tuesday was to relieve the pressure on her bowel as that’s been the main symptom through all this when they were thinking diverticulitis.

Still a very long road ahead but we’re having to think in small victories and the surgeon assures us that this definitely was one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 2, 2020)

Day 6 of man flu. 
Tried to suck it up a little yesterday and force myself to, do a few things. 

Mistake!

Now have my girls telling me it’s my fault as I’m old and never had the flu jab 😂😂

Portugal in a week. It needs to do one.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 2, 2020)

Came back from seeing the family between Christmas and New Year and the boiler wasn't working.  Called out the engineer (someone we know and trust) and as our boiler is over 30 years old we can't get the parts for it.  Also, it's not really efficient so it will be replaced with a combi boiler BUT this happened on Monday 30th and we won't be able to get the new one fitted till Tue/Wed of next week.  So a week of a cold house with a couple of cheap fan heaters keeping one room warm.
Saying that, the new boiler should save us a fair slug of money as the old one isn't the most efficient.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Why have fireworks been going off since 6pm this evening..?
I thought New year started at midnight....
		
Click to expand...

We had them at 6pm
9pm
Midnight for 27 mins 

Then some selfish person did a set at 2am


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 2, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Came back from seeing the family between Christmas and New Year and the boiler wasn't working.  Called out the engineer (someone we know and trust) and as our boiler is over 30 years old we can't get the parts for it.  Also, it's not really efficient so it will be replaced with a combi boiler BUT this happened on Monday 30th and we won't be able to get the new one fitted till Tue/Wed of next week.  So a week of a cold house with a couple of cheap fan heaters keeping one room warm.
Saying that, the new boiler should save us a fair slug of money as the old one isn't the most efficient.
		
Click to expand...

To have something last that long is brilliant 

Hope the new one lasts half as long at least


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Thanks for all that, appreciated.
It isn’t actually breast cancer she has, it’s in her abdomen and it’s affecting her sigmoid colon, left ovary and pelvic wall. They don’t actually know yet where it originated but the biopsies from Tuesday’s op might answer that. She hasn’t had the tumour removed yet - they want to get more info first and they’ll probably shrink it was with radio and chemo prior to removal. Her op on Tuesday was to relieve the pressure on her bowel as that’s been the main symptom through all this when they were thinking diverticulitis.

Still a very long road ahead but we’re having to think in small victories and the surgeon assures us that this definitely was one.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies for making a wrong assumption on your g/friends condition.  That said I'm sure there will be equivalent specialist nursing support, and possibly specialist cancer helplines (Macmillan Cancer Support provide a general helpline for those with a cancer condition and for their friends and partners).


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 2, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			To have something last that long is brilliant

Hope the new one lasts half as long at least
		
Click to expand...

13 year guarantee so fingers crossed.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Came back from seeing the family between Christmas and New Year and the boiler wasn't working.  Called out the engineer (someone we know and trust) and as our boiler is over 30 years old we can't get the parts for it.  Also, it's not really efficient so it will be replaced with a combi boiler BUT this happened on Monday 30th and we won't be able to get the new one fitted till Tue/Wed of next week.  So a week of a cold house with a couple of cheap fan heaters keeping one room warm.
Saying that, the new boiler should save us a fair slug of money as the old one isn't the most efficient.
		
Click to expand...

The In-laws have an ancient one in the kitchen that's the original boiler from when the house was built in the early 60's...still going strong, gets serviced every year, nothing ever goes wrong with it.. engineer says he can't believe it's still going. It'll probably outlast them!


----------



## chellie (Jan 2, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Thanks for all that, appreciated.
It isn’t actually breast cancer she has, it’s in her abdomen and it’s affecting her sigmoid colon, left ovary and pelvic wall. They don’t actually know yet where it originated but the biopsies from Tuesday’s op might answer that. She hasn’t had the tumour removed yet - they want to get more info first and they’ll probably shrink it was with radio and chemo prior to removal. Her op on Tuesday was to relieve the pressure on her bowel as that’s been the main symptom through all this when they were thinking diverticulitis.

Still a very long road ahead but we’re having to think in small victories and the surgeon assures us that this definitely was one.
		
Click to expand...

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 2, 2020)

Going into work after being "invited" to  a meeting by personnel to discuss job at risk and no one bothered to turn up !!!!!!!! I'm stressed to the eyeballs !!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2020)

...that even with my wife's NHS pension we can't afford the 20 day 'Ultimate Luxury Tour of New Zealand' in today's Telegraph - a pinch at a mere 'from' £41,235pp

Life is soo unfair.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 2, 2020)

Sticking my hand in one of the pockets of my golf bag in search of my rain gloves, only to find an apple that had been in there since the begining of September


----------



## Slime (Jan 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The In-laws have an ancient one in the kitchen that's the original boiler from when the house was built in the early 60's...still going strong, gets serviced every year, nothing ever goes wrong with it.. engineer says he can't believe it's still going. It'll probably outlast them!
		
Click to expand...

Potterton perchance?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2020)

Slime said:



			Potterton perchance?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is Sir....


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Day 6 of man flu. 
Tried to suck it up a little yesterday and force myself to, do a few things. 

Mistake!

Now have my girls telling me it’s my fault as I’m old and never had the flu jab 😂😂

Portugal in a week. It needs to do one.
		
Click to expand...

Get your flu jab. My dad (78 years old) didn't have his and nearly paid the ultimate price. He caught flu which then mutated into pneumonia and sepsis. This caused him to spend Christmas "relaxing" in intensive care for10 days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Get your flu jab. My dad (78 years old) didn't have his and nearly paid the ultimate price. He caught flu which then mutated into pneumonia and sepsis. This caused him to spend Christmas "relaxing" in intensive care for10 days.
		
Click to expand...

He isn't alone. We have had a real spike in both community acquired pneumonia and sepsis in the last fortnight


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 2, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Get your flu jab. My dad (78 years old) didn't have his and nearly paid the ultimate price. He caught flu which then mutated into pneumonia and sepsis. This caused him to spend Christmas "relaxing" in intensive care for10 days.
		
Click to expand...

There’s no guarantee you won’t get the flu after the jab but I’d always recommend getting it - if not for you, for your older or younger relatives or anyone who might be sick already.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 2, 2020)

Clothing sizes that are non standard. Ted Baker sizes 1 to 6. Ok, 1 is tiny, 6 massive, but do I need a 3, a 4, or a 5. I could google it, or I could just walk out. Me? I am out, can't be bothered.

Go to Hugo Boss. There is a padded gillet that would be good for walking on the beach. Size 48. It doesn't look like a 48, so I try it on. Now I am a 42, and this will barely do up. What the flipping heck does the 48 relate to? Could be a Europesn size, but I am in Brent Cross. Give me a chance here.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 2, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Get your flu jab. My dad (78 years old) didn't have his and nearly paid the ultimate price. He caught flu which then mutated into pneumonia and sepsis. This caused him to spend Christmas "relaxing" in intensive care for10 days.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf at 37 it wasn’t something I ever considered.

Next year I will. 

Stubbornly attempted a night shift over Xmas. Now signed off for a fortnight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf at 37 it wasn’t something I ever considered.

Next year I will.

Stubbornly attempted a night shift over Xmas. Now signed off for a fortnight.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is mandatory. I am "encouraged" to have it for where I work but also the GP tries to get me for my diabetes so no hiding place. Would rather have it than not so never decline it


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mine is mandatory. I am "encouraged" to have it for where I work but also the GP tries to get me for my diabetes so no hiding place. Would rather have it than not so never decline it
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, with hindsight, I'll be taking it next year. 

Fortunately I've got enough credit at work through favours that it's not gonna cause any issues.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The In-laws have an ancient one in the kitchen that's the original boiler from when the house was built in the early 60's...still going strong, gets serviced every year, nothing ever goes wrong with it.. engineer says he can't believe it's still going. It'll probably outlast them!
		
Click to expand...

My ancient boiler is cooking dinner... oops!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mine is mandatory. I am "encouraged" to have it for where I work but also the GP tries to get me for my diabetes so no hiding place. Would rather have it than not so never decline it
		
Click to expand...

First year in about 10 years I haven't had one, my work for years did them.. it's cheaper to offer them than pay the sickpay was the theory 

Due to cut backs they scrapped it last year I believe .. so I went asda and paid for one

Just totally forgot this year 

Wife and little lady get them for free via the gp 

I must remember next year


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 2, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



*Get your flu jab.* My dad (78 years old) didn't have his and nearly paid the ultimate price. He caught flu which then mutated into pneumonia and sepsis. This caused him to spend Christmas "relaxing" in intensive care for10 days.
		
Click to expand...

What a wonderful idea.  I'd love to, but getting an appointment is nigh on impossible & the surgery offer me a walk in session during the day when I'm at work.

Add to that irritation the fact that the surgery will not hold the early and late appointments for workers, instead leaving them for all the retired.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What a wonderful idea.  I'd love to, but getting an appointment is nigh on impossible & the surgery offer me a walk in session during the day when I'm at work.

Add to that irritation the fact that the surgery will not hold the early and late appointments for workers, instead leaving them for all the retired.
		
Click to expand...

My surgery opened on a Saturday last year, and only did flu jabs, you were given a slot to turn up in, got in the queue and they were pointing you to the next available - I took my daughter and it took us 10 mins tops from joining the queue to being out of the door - it was a great idea as they must have got through 10x the normal number of appointments.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 2, 2020)

ASDA, Boots and other Pharmacy’s etc do Flu Jabs, free if you are entitled, £10.00 if you’re not.


----------



## chellie (Jan 2, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			ASDA, Boots and other Pharmacy’s etc do Flu Jabs, free if you are entitled, £10.00 if you’re not.
		
Click to expand...

This. There have been loads of adverts about it as well.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2020)

Bullies & morons that give gym users a bad name and belittle others that are trying genuinely to improve their lives. Had a somewhat angry exchange with 2 such 20 something year olds this evening. I was training with Mrs Wolf tonight when 2 lads nearby started slating a  lady about how she shouldn't be in the gym because of the size of her and were just  being vile all whilst in earshot of the poor woman, Mrs Wolf took her off to a quiet area for a chat, turns out she had been told by Dr's to join a gym to help her get healthier and this was her first time aline and was just warming up  for her induction. 

Needless to say I had strong words with them, 1 tried being big man asking me do i know who he is🙄 that prompted me to laugh in his face, at which point he and his pal went to complain about me asking for the manager, which unfortunately for them happens to be Mrs Wolf😂. They've now had their membership revoked , and Mrs Wolf has offered the lady free PT twice a week for 12 week's with one of her female PTs to help her and in way of apology that she suffered abuse at the hands of  those idiots.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 2, 2020)

Well done Mrs Wolf 👏👏👊


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Well done Mrs Wolf 👏👏👊
		
Click to expand...

She's a fiery little one and takes no crap. She wanted to PT the lady herself but she may have her RAF officer dates through soonish so may not have been able to commit the 12 weeks to the lady, so has organised it with one of her employed PTs and arranged for company to foot the bill.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 2, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Bullies & morons that give gym users a bad name and belittle others that are trying genuinely to improve their lives. Had a somewhat angry exchange with 2 such 20 something year olds this evening. I was training with Mrs Wolf tonight when 2 lads nearby started slating a  lady about how she shouldn't be in the gym because of the size of her and were just  being vile all whilst in earshot of the poor woman, Mrs Wolf took her off to a quiet area for a chat, turns out she had been told by Dr's to join a gym to help her get healthier and this was her first time aline and was just warming up  for her induction.

Needless to say I had strong words with them, 1 tried being big man asking me do i know who he is🙄 that prompted me to laugh in his face, at which point he and his pal went to complain about me asking for the manager, which unfortunately for them happens to be Mrs Wolf😂. They've now had their membership revoked , and Mrs Wolf has offered the lady free PT twice a week for 12 week's with one of her female PTs to help her and in way of apology that she suffered abuse at the hands of  those idiots.
		
Click to expand...

Superb.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

Angry encounters in the UK can become much more gruesome than they are here.
You guys have stabbings, slashings, stranglings, bludgeonings, poisonings, and all sorts of brutal attacks. I know from watching Netflix. 

Here, everybody has firearms.  Most grannies have pistols in their handbags.  If things go badly, the worst thing that happens is a humane bullet in the brain.
That's one of the very few ways that we're more civilized than you.  That and cooking.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2020)

Yet more bloody rain 
Course could be underwater again, at best with some temps.
Having to wait until 7.30 for the course update before deciding whether to go or not...
Tee time 8.10 with 25 minutes drive


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Angry encounters in the UK can become much more gruesome than they are here.
You guys have stabbings, slashings, stranglings, bludgeonings, poisonings, and all sorts of brutal attacks. I know from watching Netflix. 

Here, everybody has firearms.  Most grannies have pistols in their handbags.  If things go badly, the worst thing that happens is a humane bullet in the brain.
That's one of the very few ways that we're more civilized than you.  That and cooking.
		
Click to expand...

 I suspect that you aren't serious but you should understand that a fatal stabbing in our country is usually a main national news item  whereas one of your regular mass murders isn't going to make the headlines at all. Also, i very much doubt that most grannies have the skill to put down an attacker like they were an injured horse and finally your cooking wasnt anything special when I was last in the US (except maple syrup on ice and Ben and Jerry's ice cream)


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Angry encounters in the UK can become much more gruesome than they are here.
You guys have stabbings, slashings, stranglings, bludgeonings, poisonings, and all sorts of brutal attacks. I know from watching Netflix.

Here, everybody has firearms.  Most grannies have pistols in their handbags.  If things go badly, the worst thing that happens is a humane bullet in the brain.
That's one of the very few ways that we're more civilized than you.  That and cooking.
		
Click to expand...

I do hope you're joking


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I do hope you're joking 

Click to expand...

It’s been obvious from his first couple of posts that he’s a current member on the wind or more probably a banned member with a new account. He’s claiming to be in the USA so a looked at his IP address by admin will surely reveal that at best he’s using a proxy to hide his location or at worst he’s based in the UK.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2020)

After visiting my lass on Wednesday I’ve developed some nasty gastro issues myself which means I can’t visit her or even help bring her home if she’s discharged today. It never rains...


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 3, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Trolls
		
Click to expand...

One  mans " TROLL"    is another man's freedom  fighter !!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2020)

trigger happy presidents


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I do hope you're joking 

Click to expand...

If only I were.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			If only I were.
		
Click to expand...

I guess you think teachers should be armed?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			If only I were.
		
Click to expand...

Why don’t you do a bit of reading.....

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/m.hu...ndon-murder-rate_uk_5d05f0b8e4b0dc17ef0b1f25/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ife-crime-claim-how-do-the-us-and-uk-compare-

Tip....I wouldn’t necessarily believe everything that comes out of Trumps mouth.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I suspect that you aren't serious but you should understand that a fatal stabbing in our country is usually a main national news item  whereas one of your regular mass murders isn't going to make the headlines at all. Also, i very much doubt that most grannies have the skill to put down an attacker like they were an injured horse and finally your cooking wasnt anything special when I was last in the US (except maple syrup on ice and Ben and Jerry's ice cream)
		
Click to expand...

I personally own eight firearms (although no para-military assault weapons which actually _should_ be illegal for private ownership but incredibly are not).

I've got a Remington 40XB heavy barrelled rifle in .220 Swift
I've got a Ruger M44 carbine chambered in .44 Magnum.
I've got a Winchester Model 70 rifle in .300 Winchester Magnum
I've got a Colt Gold Cup 1911 pistol in .45 ACP.
I've got a Walther PPK in .380 ACP.
I've got a Browning Medalist target pistol in .22 rimfire.
And I've got a pair of Thompson Contender dueling pistols in .22 Hornet. (They're just wall decorations.  We don't challenge one another to duels too often.)

No shotguns, however.  Birds and I leave generally leave one another alone.

I don't hunt. I've never aimed a firearm at a living creature.  I used to put holes in paper targets, but I don't even do that anymore.

The right to bear arms is in our Constitution and almost impossible to remove.

As for our mass murders, I've got no defense for that.  It's true and it's a national disgrace.  I'm not smart enough to know the answer.
We're a nation comprised mostly of people who weren't cutting it in their native nations and that sadly shows up in our violent character.

I'd still rather be shot in the head than slashed or bludgeoned to death, though!  Walking around London without a gun felt a lot like walking around naked.

But this is hi-jacking the thread with a tangent topic. Sorry.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I guess you think teachers should be armed?
		
Click to expand...

I do not.  I'm not a Middle American cracker.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Why don’t you do a bit of reading.....

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/m.hu...ndon-murder-rate_uk_5d05f0b8e4b0dc17ef0b1f25/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ife-crime-claim-how-do-the-us-and-uk-compare-

Tip....I wouldn’t necessarily believe everything that comes out of Trumps mouth.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe anything that comes out of the cretin Trump's mouth.
I also know you have fewer murders.  Wish we had fewer too. 
I'm just saying that being shot in the head is more humane than being slashed or bludgeoned, that's all.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I personally own eight firearms (although no para-military assault weapons which actually _should_ be illegal for private ownership but incredibly are not).

I've got a Remington 40XB heavy barrelled rifle in .220 Swift
I've got a Ruger M44 carbine chambered in .44 Magnum.
I've got a Winchester Model 70 rifle in .300 Winchester Magnum
I've got a Colt Gold Cup 1911 pistol in .45 ACP.
I've got a Walther PPK in .380 ACP.
I've got a Browning Medalist target pistol in .22 rimfire.
And I've got a pair of Thompson Contender dueling pistols in .22 Hornet. (They're just wall decorations.  We don't challenge one another to duels too often.)

No shotguns, however.  Birds and I leave generally leave one another alone.

I don't hunt. I've never aimed a firearm at a living creature.  I used to put holes in paper targets, but I don't even do that anymore.

The right to bear arms is in our Constitution and almost impossible to remove.

As for our mass murders, I've got no defense for that.  It's true and it's a national disgrace.  I'm not smart enough to know the answer.
We're a nation comprised mostly of people who weren't cutting it in their native nations and that sadly shows up in our violent character.

I'd still rather be shot in the head than slashed or bludgeoned to death, though!  Walking around London without a gun felt a lot like walking around naked.

But this is hi-jacking the thread with a tangent topic. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

you have actually made your home less safe by having them guns.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www..../17155596/gun-ownership-polls-safety-violence


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			you have actually made your home less safe by having them guns.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www..../17155596/gun-ownership-polls-safety-violence

Click to expand...

I live outside of the city, practically in the woods.
(Living in Boston is a little expensive living on a pension!)

EVERYBODY has guns here.
An outdoor / indoor shooting range is one-quarter of a mile from my home. POP POP POP is what we hear all day.

If they were outlawed, however, which would actually require a constitutional amendment, I would happily surrender them provided I was fairly compensated.
I don't play with them anymore. I enjoyed them when I was a kid.

There may never be another amendment to our constitution again, however. It's almost impossible to do when the nation is so angry and polarized.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Bullies & morons that give gym users a bad name and belittle others that are trying genuinely to improve their lives. Had a somewhat angry exchange with 2 such 20 something year olds this evening. I was training with Mrs Wolf tonight when 2 lads nearby started slating a  lady about how she shouldn't be in the gym because of the size of her and were just  being vile all whilst in earshot of the poor woman, Mrs Wolf took her off to a quiet area for a chat, turns out she had been told by Dr's to join a gym to help her get healthier and this was her first time aline and was just warming up  for her induction.

Needless to say I had strong words with them, 1 tried being big man asking me do i know who he is🙄 that prompted me to laugh in his face, at which point he and his pal went to complain about me asking for the manager, which unfortunately for them happens to be Mrs Wolf😂. They've now had their membership revoked , and Mrs Wolf has offered the lady free PT twice a week for 12 week's with one of her female PTs to help her and in way of apology that she suffered abuse at the hands of  those idiots.
		
Click to expand...

The response from you and Mrs Wolf has made my day! pat on the back for both of you! Brilliant work!


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2020)

England's attempt at batting ................................. just pathetic.
Broad's wicket sums it all up.
Hilarious and, at the same time, randomly irritating.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 3, 2020)

Getting stuck behind an unfeasibly large 4x4 going through the lanes. It is the quick way back from the golf course, provided you don't get behind a huge SUV doing 20mph in the middle of the road. There is plenty of room for two sensibly sized cars to do the speed limit, and pass each other.

Never mind, I am sure it looks lovely outside the kids school, and keeps him lovely and safe all the way home.

The railings outside the school are battered though  so the danger is in waiting for said parent to park.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			There is plenty of room for two sensibly sized cars to do the speed limit, and pass each other.
		
Click to expand...

Does "sensibly sized" mean not intended for American-size asses?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Does "sensibly sized" mean not intended for American-size asses?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but you could always modify the front seats to a bench seat for one.

I was in a BMW Z4, enjoying a bit of roof down motoring, slowly.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

Our club pro drives a Cadillac Escalade SUV.  If somebody made a boat trailer large enough for the QU II, that Escalade could pull it.
The car makes my Jeep Grand Cherokee, a rather large car, look like a Mini Cooper.  

We all started driving SUVs because sedans got so small.  Maybe a Rolls, Bentley, or even an S-Class Mercedes (to mention one mass-produced model) isn't that small, but most of the sedans are.  All of the generally affordable ones.  (Or saloons as you call them.)    Once you drive a big SUV, the functionality of it is hard to give up. And remember, we pay for a gallon of fuel what you pay for a liter.  We have no NHS or other civilized things to pay for with fuel taxes.

We're on our third Grand Cherokee.  They're sold in the UK as well. I've seen them on Netfilx.   But then again, you have your own excellent Land/Range Rovers.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Yes, but you could always modify the front seats to a bench seat for one.

I was in a BMW Z4, enjoying a bit of roof down motoring, slowly.
		
Click to expand...

Our club pro drives a Cadillac Escalade SUV.  If somebody made a boat trailer large enough for the QU II, that Escalade could pull it.
The car makes my Jeep Grand Cherokee, a rather large car, look like a Mini Cooper. 

We all started driving SUVs because sedans got so small.  Maybe a Rolls, Bentley, or even an S-Class Mercedes (to mention one mass-produced model) isn't that small, but most of the sedans are.  All of the generally affordable ones.  (Or saloons as you call them.)    Once you drive a big SUV, the functionality of it is hard to give up. And remember, we pay for a gallon of fuel what you pay for a liter.  We have no NHS or other civilized things to pay for with fuel taxes.

We're on our third Grand Cherokee.  They're sold in the UK as well. I've seen them on Netfilx.   But then again, you have your own excellent Land/Range Rovers.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah, but our roads are not designed for SUVs of this size, nor are our car parks, or our towns.

That said, year on year, cars in the UK are getting bigger, not smaller.

My other car is a Mercedes CLS63AMGS shooting brake. I don't take that through the lanes, as it doesn't fit either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I personally own eight firearms (although no para-military assault weapons which actually _should_ be illegal for private ownership but incredibly are not).

I've got a Remington 40XB heavy barrelled rifle in .220 Swift
I've got a Ruger M44 carbine chambered in .44 Magnum.
I've got a Winchester Model 70 rifle in .300 Winchester Magnum
I've got a Colt Gold Cup 1911 pistol in .45 ACP.
I've got a Walther PPK in .380 ACP.
I've got a Browning Medalist target pistol in .22 rimfire.
And I've got a pair of Thompson Contender dueling pistols in .22 Hornet. (They're just wall decorations.  We don't challenge one another to duels too often.)

No shotguns, however.  Birds and I leave generally leave one another alone.

I don't hunt. I've never aimed a firearm at a living creature.  I used to put holes in paper targets, but I don't even do that anymore.

The right to bear arms is in our Constitution and almost impossible to remove.

As for our mass murders, I've got no defense for that.  It's true and it's a national disgrace.  I'm not smart enough to know the answer.
We're a nation comprised mostly of people who weren't cutting it in their native nations and that sadly shows up in our violent character.

I'd still rather be shot in the head than slashed or bludgeoned to death, though!  Walking around London without a gun felt a lot like walking around naked.

But this is hi-jacking the thread with a tangent topic. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

😲

Is this some sort of parody account ?! Surely this isn’t real


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			😲

Is this some sort of parody account ?! Surely this isn’t real
		
Click to expand...

It isn’t.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It isn’t.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't real or isn't a parody account? 
Just curious about your perception.

By the way, I'm a guest on your forum.  I come in peace.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I come in peace.
		
Click to expand...

Shoot to kill, shoot to kill


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			By the way, I'm a guest on your forum.  I come in peace.
		
Click to expand...

With your 8 guns


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



			With your 8 guns
		
Click to expand...

My eight guns, none of which are paramilitary weapons, are certainly not any threat to you. 
I've yet to aim one of them at a living creature.
I used to punch holes in paper targets with them. Now, I don't even do that.

Try to understand that America was one of the very first nations to be born with guns rather than swords and lances.
Firearms are in our DNA.
Our right to bear them is in our very Constitution.
By themselves, they are inanimate objects incapable of doing harm.
Not being a murderer or maniac, I'm not going to do any harm with them either.

I live in a place where everybody has guns.
We don't eat spotted dick for dessert.
We don't watch football played with a round ball by athletes in short pants.
Our bars don't close at 11 like your pubs.
We don't do the exact same things that you do, even though we like and respect you and value your friendship.

So yes, I come as a guest to your forum without my sporting arms and without any ill intentions.
It's hard for you to understand some things about us, and the reverse is true as well.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2020)

Annoyed that my first round of the decade lasted 3 1/2 holes as I forgot to pack my flippers and snorkel


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Annoyed that my first round of the decade lasted 3 1/2 holes as I forgot to pack my flippers and snorkel 

Click to expand...

Look on the bright side. It can only get better in 2020


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			My eight guns, none of which are paramilitary weapons, are certainly not any threat to you. They are still designed to kill
I've yet to aim one of them at a living creature. Which doesn't mean a burglar/toddler wouldn't.
I used to punch holes in paper targets with them. Now, I don't even do that. So why keep them?

Try to understand that America was one of the very first nations to be born with guns rather than swords and lances.
Firearms are in our DNA. No they're not
Our right to bear them is in our very Constitution. Muskets not Magnums/AK47S
By themselves, they are inanimate objects incapable of doing harm. They're still designed to kill
Not being a murderer or maniac, I'm not going to do any harm with them either. Which doesn't mean a burglar/toddler wouldn't 

I live in a place where everybody has guns. I don't believe that
We don't eat spotted dick for dessert. Irrelevant ?
We don't watch football played with a round ball by athletes in short pants. Yes you do
Our bars don't close at 11 like your pubs. Not always
We don't do the exact same things that you do, even though we like and respect you and value your friendship. Thank you

So yes, I come as a guest to your forum without my sporting arms and without any ill intentions. Welcome

It's hard for you to understand some things about us, and the reverse is true as well.
		
Click to expand...

Except your more civilised than us because you'd rather shoot people in the head than have a drunken punch up and your big SUVs are better than our small saloons.
I really hope you're on a wind up.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			My eight guns, none of which are paramilitary weapons, are certainly not any threat to you.
I've yet to aim one of them at a living creature.
I used to punch holes in paper targets with them. Now, I don't even do that.

Try to understand that America was one of the very first nations to be born with guns rather than swords and lances.
Firearms are in our DNA.
Our right to bear them is in our very Constitution.
By themselves, they are inanimate objects incapable of doing harm.
Not being a murderer or maniac, I'm not going to do any harm with them either.

I live in a place where everybody has guns.
We don't eat spotted dick for dessert.
We don't watch football played with a round ball by athletes in short pants.
Our bars don't close at 11 like your pubs.
We don't do the exact same things that you do, even though we like and respect you and value your friendship.

So yes, I come as a guest to your forum without my sporting arms and without any ill intentions.
It's hard for you to understand some things about us, and the reverse is true as well.
		
Click to expand...

You know why we don’t have a problem with guns? We decided one school massacre was enough. You didn’t.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/qz.c...f-the-worst-mass-shooting-in-its-history/amp/


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			You know why we don’t have a problem with guns? We decided one school massacre was enough. You didn’t.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/qz.c...f-the-worst-mass-shooting-in-its-history/amp/

Click to expand...

Until their government puts safety before the income guns produce them in taxes etc it will never change 

Plus you get idiots who think owning guns are perfectly fine and dandy because some old bit of paper says it is ...


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			You know why we don’t have a problem with guns? We decided one school massacre was enough. You didn’t.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/qz.c...f-the-worst-mass-shooting-in-its-history/amp/

Click to expand...

I've been told about that by a UK acquaintance.

Banning guns in the United States can't be done by a mere statute.
As private firearms ownership is constitutionally guaranteed, our constitution itself would have to be amended.
First, both chambers of our congress would have to approve sending the measure to the states.
Then 34 of the fifty state legislatures would have to approve the amendment.

That's impossible.  America is a very polarized nation.  Even if both legislative chambers (plus the president)  approved, you couldn't get two/thirds of the states to agree that Australia is in the Southern Hemisphere.  Coastal America calls Interior America "flyover country"--with profund disrespect and contempt. I'm guilty of that myself.  Interior America has decided that Coastal America is Sodom and Gamorrah. We're every bit as divided as we were when our Civil War broke out.  We're no longer merely political opponents. We're ideological enemies.  How we haven't partitioned like some Eastern European nations have is a miracle.

I'm very unusual in the progressive liberal community as someone who is indifferent about gun control. I'll surrender my firearms if they give me the several thousand dollars that
they're worth.  Most liberals highly favor it, though.

Middle America would go to war before agreeing to it. So that's where we are.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Until their government puts safety before the income guns produce them in taxes etc it will never change

Plus you get idiots who think owning guns are perfectly fine and dandy because some old bit of paper says it is ...
		
Click to expand...

I don't take kindly to being called an idiot by some puff who's afraid of guns and calls our constitution "some old bit of paper."  
I haven't spoken disrespectively about you but I will now.   You're brave over the internet,  paulie.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I've been told about that by a UK acquaintance.

Banning guns in the United States can't be done by a mere statute.
As private firearms ownership is constitutionally guaranteed, our constitution itself would have to be amended.
First, both chambers of our congress would have to approve sending the measure to the states.
Then 34 of the fifty state legislatures would have to approve the amendment.

That's impossible.  America is a very polarized nation.  Even if both legislative chambers (plus the president)  approved, you couldn't get two/thirds of the states to agree that Australia is in the Southern Hemisphere.  Coastal America calls Interior America "flyover country"--with profund disrespect and contempt. I'm guilty of that myself.  Interior America has decided that Coastal America is Sodom and Gamorrah. We're every bit as divided as we were when our Civil War broke out.  We're no longer merely political opponents. We're ideological enemies.  How we haven't partitioned like some Eastern European nations have is a miracle.

I'm very unusual in the progressive liberal community as someone who is indifferent about gun control. I'll surrender my firearms if they give me the several thousand dollars that
they're worth.  Most liberals highly favor it, though.

Middle America would go to war before agreeing to it. So that's where we are.
		
Click to expand...

The amendment allows arms to form part of a militia. Everyone knows it could be easily removed from law if both sides agree to it but no one wants to lose the yeehaw patriotic redneck vote.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 3, 2020)

Guys , let’s play nice please


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I don't take kindly to being called an idiot by some puff who's afraid of guns and calls our constitution "some old bit of paper."  
I haven't spoken disrespectively about you but I will now.   You're brave over the internet,  paulie.
		
Click to expand...

Get a life 🤣


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I've been told about that by a UK acquaintance.

Banning guns in the United States can't be done by a mere statute.
As private firearms ownership is constitutionally guaranteed, our constitution itself would have to be amended.
First, both chambers of our congress would have to approve sending the measure to the states.
Then 34 of the fifty state legislatures would have to approve the amendment.

That's impossible.  America is a very polarized nation.  Even if both legislative chambers (plus the president)  approved, you couldn't get two/thirds of the states to agree that Australia is in the Southern Hemisphere.  Coastal America calls Interior America "flyover country"--with profund disrespect and contempt. I'm guilty of that myself.  Interior America has decided that Coastal America is Sodom and Gamorrah. We're every bit as divided as we were when our Civil War broke out.  We're no longer merely political opponents. We're ideological enemies.  How we haven't partitioned like some Eastern European nations have is a miracle.

I'm very unusual in the progressive liberal community as someone who is indifferent about gun control. I'll surrender my firearms if they give me the several thousand dollars that
they're worth.  Most liberals highly favor it, though.

Middle America would go to war before agreeing to it. So that's where we are.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it’s all rather sad really.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 3, 2020)

We may have Yellow Cabby in our midst


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 3, 2020)

i'm not 100% sure our new member is serious or not, with the whole gun thing, personally, i do have 3 guns a shotgun and 22 and an air rifle, i don't use them that much TBH, i shoot from time to time. but i don't carry the things around with me in fact the spend most on the time in a locked case. 

there may be a problem with knife crime in the some of the UK's inner cities, but no one is shooting each other for minor road rage or arguments in the street, which may not be the case in the US


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i'm not 100% sure our new member is serious or not, with the whole gun thing, personally, i do have 3 guns a shotgun and 22 and an air rifle, i don't use them that much TBH, i shoot from time to time. but i don't carry the things around with me in fact the spend most on the time in a locked case.

there may be a problem with knife crime in the some of the UK's inner cities, but no one is shooting each other for minor road rage or arguments in the street, which may not be the case in the US

Click to expand...

Do you shoot animals for pleasure?


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i'm not 100% sure our new member is serious or not, with the whole gun thing, personally, i do have 3 guns a shotgun and 22 and an air rifle, i don't use them that much TBH, i shoot from time to time. but i don't carry the things around with me in fact the spend most on the time in a locked case.

there may be a problem with knife crime in the some of the UK's inner cities, but no one is shooting each other for minor road rage or arguments in the street, which may not be the case in the US

Click to expand...

You're right in inferring that there's much too much gun violence in the United states.  One would have to delusional to deny it.

I see that as a people problem more than a gun problem, however.  People who were doing well elsewhere in the world didn't emigrate to America.  People came here because they weren't highly appreciated where they already were.  African Americans came in slave ships.   Cambridge and Oxford didn't ship off there entire alumni to live here.

Our decent people aren't roaming about looking to cap one another's asses.   My neighbors own guns to shoot at the club which abuts our neighborhood, not to blow one another's heads off.

We have too many disturbed and violent people here, and they behave according.  Guns are merely inanimate objects.

You have a few thugs too...with knives, chains, clubs, and pipes.  Me?  I'd rather be shot than deal with that. 
It was a bit unnerving to walk around a huge, crowded city like London and see cops without sidearms.  It made me nervous to not be "walking heavy" myself.
You had some characters in the subway that looked as disreputable as the lowlifes we sometimes find on ours.  At least you reminded us to "mind the gap" though.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Do you shoot animals for pleasure?
		
Click to expand...

no i shoot for pleasure


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

I don't shoot at all.  I love animals and can force myself to tolerate people, especially if they play golf.
I just believe in the right to bear arms.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			You're right in inferring that there's much too much gun violence in the United states.  One would have to delusional to deny it.

I see that as a people problem more than a gun problem, however.  People who were doing well elsewhere in the world didn't emigrate to America.  People came here because they weren't highly appreciated where they already were.  African Americans came in slave ships.   Cambridge and Oxford didn't ship off there entire alumni to live here.

Our decent people aren't roaming about looking to cap one another's asses.   My neighbors own guns to shoot at the club which abuts our neighborhood, not to blow one another's heads off.

We have too many disturbed and violent people here, and they behave according.  Guns are merely inanimate objects.

You have a few thugs too...with knives, chains, clubs, and pipes.  Me?  I'd rather be shot than deal with that.
It was a bit unnerving to walk around a huge, crowded city like London and see cops without sidearms.  It made me nervous to not be "walking heavy" myself.
You had some characters in the subway that looked as disreputable as the lowlifes we sometimes find on ours.  At least you reminded us to "mind the gap" though.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/02/chart-of-day-the-link-between-gun-ownership-and-gun-deaths/




https://www.rand.org/research/gun-policy/analysis/essays/firearm-prevalence-violent-crime.html


Remove the “right to bear arms” and you will reduce the amount of gun crime

Whilst the US continue to allow anyone to have a fire arm - assault rifles etc etc then they will continue to watch their fellow Americans gun down school kids etc 

People don’t need to “arm” themselves with the level of weaponary they do


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			no i shoot for pleasure
		
Click to expand...

Phew. There’s a special place of judgement in my mind for anyone who hunts solely for pleasure.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Phew. There’s a special place of judgement in my mind for anyone who hunts solely for pleasure.
		
Click to expand...

do you eat meat?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			You guys have stabbings, slashings, *stranglings*, bludgeonings, poisonings, and all sorts of brutal attacks. I know from watching Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that a bit rich coming from someone who's from Boston?


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

I totally agree with one thing. I own sporting arms.  Allowing the private ownership of assault weapons is totally absurd, and banning such ownership WOULD NOT VIOLATE OUR CONSTITUTION.
After all, people aren't allowed to privately own missile launchers in the US.

My "countrymen" in the red states don't agree, however.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			The amendment allows arms to form part of a militia. Everyone knows it could be easily removed from law if both sides agree to it but no one wants to lose the yeehaw patriotic redneck vote.
		
Click to expand...

What you state above has been declared untrue by our courts.  Private ownership of (appropriate) firearms is guaranteed to every citizen not previously convicted of a felony.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Isn't that a bit rich coming from someone who's from Boston?
		
Click to expand...

The Boston Strangler was St Francis of Assisi compared to Jack the Ripper!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			do you eat meat?
		
Click to expand...

Do people who eat meat kill animals for pleasure?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Do people who eat meat kill animals for pleasure?
		
Click to expand...

i'm sure there are plenty but i wan't asking you anyway


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			The Boston Strangler was St Francis of Assisi compared to Jack the Ripper!
		
Click to expand...

Just the 13 women killed by the Boston Strangler then -


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			do you eat meat?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. And my moral compass is fine with that. But killing an animal just to kill it falls below that standard for me.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

OK, we disagree about the right of a private citizen to own non-military, sporting and small self-defense firearms.
We seem to agree about the other kind...M-16s, AK47s and the like.

In any case, I'm coming off like Wild Bill Hickock when I'm really an elderly golfer from New England..which is closer to and more like Old England than any other part of our country.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Yes. And my moral compass is fine with that. But killing an animal just to kill it falls below that standard for me.
		
Click to expand...

but animals have to die to feed you, 

one of the problems is peope don't know where their food comes from and what it is, Eveything i shoot we eat. TBH most of it lives on, if i miss it, not the case with anything in the domestic food chain.

i gave up beaten shoots long ago.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i'm sure there are plenty but i wan't asking you anyway
		
Click to expand...

Sure, but I thought I might answer anyway. It wasn't a pm afterall, and it is a forum.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			but animals have to die to feed you,

one of the problems is peope don't know where their food comes from and what it is, Eveything i shoot we eat. TBH most of it lives on, if i miss it, not the case with anything in the domestic food chain.

i gave up beaten shoots long ago.
		
Click to expand...

 As I explained - I’m ok with animals dying to feed me. I’m not ok with anyone who gets enjoyment out of the act of killing for killing’s sake.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			As I explained - I’m ok with animals dying to feed me. I’m not ok with anyone who gets enjoyment out of the act of killing for killing’s sake.
		
Click to expand...

would you kill an animal to eat it?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			would you kill an animal to eat it?
		
Click to expand...

I think most would agree that killing an animal for food is way different than killing an animal for sport.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			would you kill an animal to eat it?
		
Click to expand...

If I had to. But as I’m a tad squeamish I’m happy others do it for me.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I think most would agree that killing an animal for food is way different than killing an animal for sport.
		
Click to expand...

sure but there are plenty who wouldn't and are happy for others to do it for them them pass judgement on those that would.

i have had plenty of conversations with vegetarians, who drink milk an wear leather but look down on those who provide those, so just asking a few questios as i was asked


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			would you kill an animal to eat it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes definitely, I’ve always fancied hunting and eating what I’ve killed.

Apologies in advance.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			sure but there are plenty who wouldn't and are happy for others to do it for them them pass judgement on those that would.

i have had plenty of conversations with vegetarians, who drink milk an wear leather but look down on those who provide those, so just asking a few questios as i was asked
		
Click to expand...

As a meat eating, milk drinking, leather shoe and belt wearing man, I abhor the killing of animals for sport, but have no trouble when its for food.
I'm sure plants and seeds feel pain.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			As a meat eating, milk drinking, leather shoe and belt wearing man, I abhor the killing of animals for sport, but have no trouble when its for food.
I'm sure plants and seeds feel pain.

Click to expand...

so you would you eat a shot Pheasnat or a wind caught Fish?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			so you would you eat a shot Pheasnat or a wind caught Fish?
		
Click to expand...

Fish is for cats, and not interested in "game"...so no.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 4, 2020)

Your Constitution was written when John Wayne was riding the range and needs bringing up to the modern world where cowboys don't roam around shooting each other.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks for ruining this thread guys


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 4, 2020)

The mother of all colds ,really bunged up and feel crap. 🤧🤒🤕😰😷☹️


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 4, 2020)

A 320mile journey from West Cumbria to Essex in front of me and we ain’t even packed yet!😡


----------



## bobmac (Jan 4, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Your Constitution was written when John Wayne was riding the range and needs bringing up to the modern world where cowboys don't roam around shooting each other.
		
Click to expand...

Now they just ''walk heavy'' 

But just for the record.............
The constitution was written in 1787. 
The six shooter wasn't invented until 1836, 40 years before Billy the Kid was doing his thing.
So, in 1791 when the constitution was amended to allow people to bear arms, they only had single shot muskets to play with which I'm sure they couldn't buy in Wallmart.


More on this subject...........

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/children-of-america.96184/


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 4, 2020)

Matt Wolff can game his ball, but Niemann rolls his rock. Hmm.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 4, 2020)

Trolls


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2020)

Sky q playing up again


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 4, 2020)

English weather...… in Spain. Grey, low cloud and drizzle on and off most of the day. 13*


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2020)

Putting my keys down somewhere after shutting my locker up. I have checked the locker room, asked in the bar (and checked where I sat) and in the car and can't find them anywhere.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 4, 2020)

Dando said:



			Sky q playing up again
		
Click to expand...

Wellcome to my  world.


----------



## Slime (Jan 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Trolls
		
Click to expand...

A specific troll.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Putting my keys down somewhere after shutting my locker up. I have checked the locker room, asked in the bar (and checked where I sat) and in the car and can't find them anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried looking in your locker for them


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Putting my keys down somewhere after shutting my locker up. I have checked the locker room, asked in the bar (and checked where I sat) and in the car and can't find them anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

They will be in the last place you look for them.👍


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2020)

Dando said:



			Sky q playing up again
		
Click to expand...

Whats the prob? Sky Q has been excellent for me.


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2020)

Piece said:



			Whats the prob? Sky Q has been excellent for me.
		
Click to expand...

It keeps losing the WiFi signal even with a booster so freezes


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2020)

Dando said:



			It keeps losing the WiFi signal even with a booster so freezes
		
Click to expand...

Is this the mini box connecting to a Sky mesh extender you are talking about?

If it helps, I have my main Sky Q box hard wired to the Sky router, with a few of my other key items in house also hard wired (iMac, printer, work laptop) to reduce WiFi load. Plus having router, extender, hub well away from other electrical devices (e.g. TV, amp) to minimise interference.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 5, 2020)

A cold


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Have you tried looking in your locker for them 

Click to expand...

All good. I had dropped them in the locker room, and someone had handed them to the GM. Unfortunately for me, they had gone by the time I left the bar to head home. Fortunately they were in first thing so happy days. I am getting more and more careless these days. Not a good thing


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2020)

I've said it before...
The use of the phrases Nothing better than or Nothing worse than...
Show a little imagination....


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 6, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I do hope you're joking 

Click to expand...

Yeah, Americans can't cook.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Putting my keys down somewhere after shutting my locker up. I have checked the locker room, asked in the bar (and checked where I sat) and in the car and can't find them anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to my world. Apart from the usual putting "home" keys down and stuggling to find them again. I've lost two sets of "work" keys. Luckilly, other work mates have the same keys. so I have been able to replace them without me having to  tell the boss.  Yes I do get a lot of stick for this.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 6, 2020)

This bluddy bug that everyones had / got. Comes and goes and comes again. Now starting with the shivers.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 6, 2020)

Blisters, I'd forgot how bad they can get when running in boots. Been training a lad ready for basic training and needs to improve his TAB times and boot runs. My ankles look they've been cheese grated 😳 off to wrap them in Zinc oxide tap before today's 8 miler....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2020)

Piece said:



			Whats the prob? Sky Q has been excellent for me.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  I occasionally find it stuck on a Search Screen (and not a screen I have navigated to) - and have to reboot the box.  But that's been the only issue I have had.  Otherwise it's been great.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 6, 2020)

Reynard Senaga.. Cant believe what I've just watched on the news and how he would have possibly got away with it even longer.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Reynard Senaga.. Cant believe what I've just watched on the news and how he would have possibly got away with it even longer.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, one dosage wrong, but then they say the dosage is a fine line between obliviously unconscious to death .. I think we might find a few dead ones. 

But again it’s a case of not drinking to oblivion as well. 

My pet peeve .. round up line on the golden globes about women not winning the directors award .. let’s rephrase that, they need to try a bit harder next year.. I’ll get my coat now.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Reynard Senaga.. Cant believe what I've just watched on the news and how he would have possibly got away with it even longer.
		
Click to expand...

lets hope he gets a taste of his own medicine in prison, without the drugs


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 7, 2020)

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...ews/reynhard-sinaga-evil-double-life-17518266

In-depth story about him here, really shocking stuff. What an awful person.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 7, 2020)

People who leave the empty yet intact wrappers in an After 8's box.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 7, 2020)

Petrol stations that add a penny after you have loaded your £40, £50 ,whatever into your tank and you've put back the hose into the slot.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 7, 2020)

An instant coffee in the clubhouse just gone up by 30p.
Scandalous....


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 7, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Petrol stations that add a penny after you have loaded your £40, £50 ,whatever into your tank and you've put back the hose into the slot.
		
Click to expand...




http://imgur.com/qmYb6uY


----------



## Slab (Jan 7, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Petrol stations that add a penny after you have loaded your £40, £50 ,whatever into your tank and you've put back the hose into the slot.
		
Click to expand...

I hated this too, I used to put in 19.99 so many times just to get 'my penny's' back 😉
(here it's pumped by attendants to the preselected value)


----------



## stefanovic (Jan 7, 2020)

Now forbidden are irritating phrases used by BBC broadcasters.

"As we all know", "of course", “we all presume that”, “and so forth”. 

But the one that irritates me most is the one that starts with "As every schoolboy knows..."
I usually find I didn't know that when I was at school. I must have gone to Bash Street Academy.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 7, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			People who leave the empty yet intact wrappers in an After 8's box.
		
Click to expand...

That is simply the most hideous crime ever created in a home environment.    Totally agree with whatever draconian punishment is meted out.


----------



## Slab (Jan 7, 2020)

Can we please just have a political area of the forum and get all the squabbling threads put in there rather than taking over 'out of bounds'


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 7, 2020)

My wife. The en suite has a slight leak. The builder who did the project is going to get the plumber back Thursday.. job done

But we going my nans Thursday 

Ffs not like we don't go every other week. You can go without me....


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2020)

My 5 iron going the same distance as my 6 iron and my 5 hybrid (+2°) going 25 yards further...


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			My 5 iron going the same distance as my 6 iron and my 5 hybrid (+2°) going 25 yards further...

Click to expand...

Does your 4-iron go further, or is the 5-iron your longest iron?
It could be a diminishing returns issue where the six iron is where you max out for that shape of club.  It wouldn't be rare because irons are so strong lofted today.

When i took up golf, and lofts were much weaker, people were trading their 2-irons for 5-woods because of diminishing returns. Today's 5-irons aren't much weaker lofted than old 2-irons..a degree or two, perhaps.  Lots of recreation player start with 6-irons and fill the gap to their fairway wood(s) with hybrids which you seem to hit well.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 8, 2020)

Wide awake since 2am, the struggle is real coming off night shift!!!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2020)

When the guy who has his test booked for 8am this morning, so I'm picking him up at 7, calls at 6.45 to tell me that he's made a cock up and his test is actaully Friday at 8 and not today....
I do wonder sometimes how some people make it past Infant School before their brains expire through overload...
How hard can it be..?


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			When the guy who has his test booked for 8am this morning, so I'm picking him up at 7, calls at 6.45 to tell me that he's made a cock up and his test is actaully Friday at 8 and not today....
I do wonder sometimes how some people make it past Infant School before their brains expire through overload...
How hard can it be..?
		
Click to expand...

Great start to the day!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			Great start to the day!
		
Click to expand...

Perfect...got bugger  all to do now until 10.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 8, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Today's 5-irons aren't much weaker lofted than old 2-irons..a degree or two, perhaps.
		
Click to expand...

A bit of a generalisation there.

Compared to an old 2 iron (18 degrees).........
Your own set T300 the 5 iron is 23 degrees
T100 is 27 degrees
Mizuno MP 20 27 degrees
Taylor Made P7TW 27 Degrees
Ping i210 26 degrees
To name but a few.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 8, 2020)

Finding out there’s metastatic spread to my girlfriend’s liver so that’s another worry and another operation at some point. 

Some good news in 2020 any time now would be good!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 8, 2020)

People driving out of a car park while texting. 
Write the dam text before you set off.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Finding out there’s metastatic spread to my girlfriend’s liver so that’s another worry and another operation at some point.

Some good news in 2020 any time now would be good!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Sounds a horrid roller-coaster ride for you both.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 8, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Finding out there’s metastatic spread to my girlfriend’s liver so that’s another worry and another operation at some point.

Some good news in 2020 any time now would be good!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that - metastatic spread is always going to be a residual fear and it's s**t when it happens.  I guess a possible 'positive' look at this (if there is anything not 100% negative to be taken from the news) is that if it's going to spread anywhere, then if it's operable and limited to the liver then the liver is great at recovering from all sorts of hammering it takes.  But that's not going to be much comfort at the moment so thoughts and prayers with you and your g/friend.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Perfect...got bugger  all to do now until 10.

Click to expand...

Enough time to beat Fragger  surely?  😁


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Enough time to beat Fragger  surely?  😁
		
Click to expand...

Only need 5 minutes for that but hes holding down a 9ish to 5ish at the moment....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 8, 2020)

A bit of trouble in the Middle East, and oil price increases a little and pump prices of fuel increase straight away. Shame they don't drop as quick as the dollar barrel of oil after.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 8, 2020)

Generic, as opposed to model specific, owner's manuals.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 8, 2020)

Bloody 'verification' methods that don't actually work so I can't access what I need.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 8, 2020)

Johnny Vegas.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jack Grealish.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-51019282


real shame, suprised it got though the gap at Fort George/Fortrose


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 9, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Jack Grealish.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to post just this last night. Stupid short socks, ultra tight short shorts and then that hair...such a poser.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 9, 2020)

Major for me today (being a staunch Royalist) - Harry and his wife.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Major for me today (being a staunch Royalist) - Harry and his wife.
		
Click to expand...

i take it they will be paying the Tax payer back for the wedding and their house referb??


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i take it they will be paying the Tax payer back for the wedding and their house referb??


Click to expand...

I assume so and also moving from said house and finding a mortgage and one of their own.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Major for me today (being a staunch Royalist) - Harry and his wife.
		
Click to expand...

The 'royal family loving' newspapers and other media outlets maybe have a bit of reflection to do as one of their main 'sellers' choose to tell them all to get stuffed - we're off.  I'm 'meh' about the news to be honest - what H&M do, and have been doing, is totally off my 'can be bothered' radar - but I get how some will be upset and others will be irritated.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2020)

I admire them for it. Their marriage should be about whatever works for them. He is 5th inline, will never be King, so just get on with life, and stuff the media and what they want.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Major for me today (being a staunch Royalist) - Harry and his wife.
		
Click to expand...

Cop out of the highest order by them.
Think they(he) will live to regret it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 9, 2020)

Biting your tongue.....hard☹️


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2020)

Im not sure how well thought through this idea is. Harry loses so much more than he probably realises with this rushed announcement and I think he will be the one regretting this and perhaps resenting his wife in years to come..


----------



## Dando (Jan 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I assume so and also moving from said house and finding a mortgage and one of their own.
		
Click to expand...

I heard their local Tesco are looking for night staff as they’ll need an income for the mortgage application


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Im not sure how well thought through this idea is. Harry loses so much more than he probably realises with this rushed announcement and I think he will be the one regretting this and perhaps resenting his wife in years to come..
		
Click to expand...

ah yes - the 'Harry is dominated by Megan - he's changed a lot since he got married' view.  Well maybe he's not the first...

I have sympathy for them and wish them well - simply as a young couple with a family trying to find their way and new place in life.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			ah yes - the 'Harry is dominated by Megan - he's changed a lot since he got married' view.  Well maybe he's not the first...

I have sympathy for them and wish them well - simply as a young couple with a family trying to find their way and new place in life.
		
Click to expand...

Where did I say Harry is dominated by Meghan.... I said he has more to lose than her and thats where the resentment will be born out of. Nothing to do with your assumption of her dominating him.. 

I have no sympathy for them, they make their own decisions and must accept the consequence.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Where did I say Harry is dominated by Meghan.... I said he has more to lose than her and thats where the resentment will be born out of. Nothing to do with your assumption of her dominating him..

I have no sympathy for them, they make their own decisions and must accept the consequence.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't - it wasn't personal.

I am reflecting from your post that there is that view out there that Harry has only done this because Megan has told him to do it - he has been manipulated by her.  A view held it seems by the same sort of folks (mainly blokes it seems) who strongly critisise Greta Thunberg (again I stress not for a second suggesting that you are one of these folks).  And weirdly they also in general seem to be Brexit enthusiasts.

Maybe it's the other way round.  Those understanding and uncritical of Megan Markle are likely to support the views of Greta Thunberg and also to have been Remain voters


----------



## Wolf (Jan 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You didn't - it wasn't personal.

I am reflecting from your post that there is that view out there that Harry has only done this because Megan has told him to do it - he has been manipulated by her.  A view held it seems by the same sort of folks (mainly blokes it seems) who strongly critisise Greta Thunberg (again I stress not for a second suggesting that you are one of these folks).  And weirdly they also in general seem to be Brexit enthusiasts.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough..

People always assume it's someone else's fault and that's because ita easier to blame his wife than acknowledge this man has to take responsibility for his own choices and actions. The statement released is very generic ans doesn't really state in what way they'll be stepping back and id imagine the royals have a lot to thrash out in those terms, what with his roles with the military and other public engagements. I can't see them allowing him to pick and choose what he wants.

As for Greta Thunberg I have lots of issues with her and way she is handled but I'm not a brexit enthusiast and was  a remain voter.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Cop out of the highest order by them.
Think they(he) will live to regret it.
		
Click to expand...

I think it might be a case of Cake and eat it, but that just my opinion of course


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2020)

Dando said:



			I heard their local Tesco are looking for night staff as they’ll need an income for the mortgage application
		
Click to expand...

they wouldn't be able to afford much on MW down south.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You didn't - it wasn't personal.

I am reflecting from your post that there is that view out there that Harry has only done this because Megan has told him to do it - he has been manipulated by her.  A view held it seems by the same sort of folks (mainly blokes it seems) who strongly critisise Greta Thunberg (again I stress not for a second suggesting that you are one of these folks).  And weirdly they also in general seem to be Brexit enthusiasts.

Maybe it's the other way round.  Those understanding and uncritical of Megan Markle are likely to support the views of Greta Thunberg and also to have been Remain voters 

Click to expand...

Oh god, do you always repeat the  views from LBC every time?
I happened to be working in a kitchen where the tenant had this on....and guess what almost exactly the same presenter opinion as your typing.


----------



## drdel (Jan 9, 2020)

People who say ... " I agree..... but...." just say "I'd agree but...."
Wasted weasel words: state your view if you don't agree that's fine just don't say you do !!!


----------



## BrianM (Jan 9, 2020)

Nursery costs, £550 a month, I’m definitely out of touch with these things.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Nursery costs, £550 a month, I’m definitely out of touch with these things.
		
Click to expand...

Is that all ? Would love the costs to be that low 😫


----------



## BrianM (Jan 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that all ? Would love the costs to be that low 😫
		
Click to expand...

That’s for 12 days a month!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Nursery costs, £550 a month, I’m definitely out of touch with these things.
		
Click to expand...

what about Doggy daycare down the carse, that might be cheaper


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2020)

The ITN Lunchtime News coverage of Harry and Meghan...

No wonder they are so fed up with the UK media


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Oh god, do you always repeat the  views from LBC every time?
I happened to be working in a kitchen where the tenant had this on....and guess what almost exactly the same presenter opinion as your typing.
		
Click to expand...

And what's wrong with that if it resonates with me?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You didn't - it wasn't personal.

I am reflecting from your post that there is that view out there that Harry has only done this because Megan has told him to do it - he has been manipulated by her.  A view held it seems by the same sort of folks (mainly blokes it seems) who strongly critisise Greta Thunberg (again I stress not for a second suggesting that you are one of these folks).  *And weirdly they also in general seem to be Brexit enthusiasts.*

Maybe it's the other way round.  Those understanding and uncritical of Megan Markle are likely to support the views of Greta Thunberg and also to have been Remain voters 

Click to expand...

Sweeping generalisations by a certain poster, especially in relation to Brexit and its supporters.  Why don't you just give it a rest?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And what's wrong with that if it resonates with me?
		
Click to expand...

Carry on if you want.
However although I often disagree with what you say, I always felt you were honest with your own opinions and respected you for that....but you obviously are a vacuum for whatever LBC is throwing out and repeat them here as your own.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Carry on if you want.
However although I often disagree with what you say, I always felt you were honest with your own opinions and respected you for that....but you obviously are a vacuum for whatever LBC is throwing out and repeat them here as your own.
		
Click to expand...

How do I know something - how do I have an opinion about something?  I read, see or hear about it.  If I read, see or hear something that resonates with me or that I agree with - am I supposed to just forget about it?  No.  I use it to structure and inform my own views.  But I try and not do it blindly...

[EDIT]See also Shirley Valentine...

Teacher - how do you know the answer to that?
Shirley - I read it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 9, 2020)

People that put things up for sale with "Message me for price". Why can't they just put the price on the original post, it's not difficult.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 9, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			People that put things up for sale with "Message me for price". Why can't they just put the price on the original post, it's not difficult.
		
Click to expand...

Add to that eBay sellers who start at a penny or 99p but then put a reserve on the item; why?  Just start it at your reserve price.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2020)

Brand snobs.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2020)

Expensive Hugo Boss long sleeved polos that you wear once, wash at 40 degrees, and comes out so shrunk it wouldn't fit a child. 

No, I didn't keep the receipt.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 10, 2020)

Military medical records dept again🙄 potential new employer is still waiting to receive my documents from them getting on 5 months from when they were first requested and despite them saying they've finally released them they seem to have disappeared into the ether... So have to be chased again, but compounded by this is the potential delay to my new career its causing because the delay means  i can't start till March/April now meaning my contracts I'm currently working will expire in February leaving me in no mans land for income for potentially 2 months and neither of the companies i contract for want less than a 6 month renewal....


----------



## drdel (Jan 10, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Military medical records dept again🙄 potential new employer is still waiting to receive my documents from them getting on 5 months from when they were first requested and despite them saying they've finally released them they seem to have disappeared into the ether... So have to be chased again, but compounded by this is the potential delay to my new career its causing because the delay means  i can't start till March/April now meaning my contracts I'm currently working will expire in February leaving me in no mans land for income for potentially 2 months and neither of the companies i contract for want less than a 6 month renewal....
		
Click to expand...

If its that tight as a contractor have you not built a buffer for future Self Assessment Tax returns before being employed. Just be wary of HMRC and IR35 if you're just contracted to just one client (like MoD) they are tweaking the collars of numerous 'self employed' contractors for back tax and NI. get your accountant to check.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 10, 2020)

drdel said:



			If its that tight as a contractor have you not built a buffer for future Self Assessment Tax returns before being employed. Just be wary of HMRC and IR35 if you're just contracted to just one client (like MoD) they are tweaking the collars of numerous 'self employed' contractors for back tax and NI. get your accountant to check.
		
Click to expand...

I have got a buffer and can last for a while, but its not something I wanted to have to do as wanted to keep that as something that will help the initial backward step in salary which  I'll be having for a few months of my new role whilst I complete some compulsory training which I don't need as I've done before but has to be done from a health and safety compliance point of view with the new employer. Fortunately not been contracted to one employer and lucky to have a very good accountant thats worked through everything for me. Just the frustration that i may be eating into the reserves more than I'd have wanted to.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 10, 2020)

This site is so slow today.....


----------



## GB72 (Jan 10, 2020)

drdel said:



			If its that tight as a contractor have you not built a buffer for future Self Assessment Tax returns before being employed. Just be wary of HMRC and IR35 if you're just contracted to just one client (like MoD) they are tweaking the collars of numerous 'self employed' contractors for back tax and NI. get your accountant to check.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, IR35 is a pain in the neck. Wife is a health and safety contractor and she has had a few long term contracts with one company (no more than 12 months, renewed after 6) they are now re-considering the whole thing as they are worried about the impact of IR35


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 10, 2020)

Bloody exhaust going on the streetka ,made me feel like a boy racer with his baseball cap on backwards


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2020)

Getting to the station at lunchtime and finding all the Waterloo trains cancelled until around 3.45 at the earliest.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2020)

Weather for tomorrow is 40-50mph winds, heavy rain. I've cancelled my round tomorrow, it's around a month now since I last played for one reason or another. I'm missing it.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Weather for tomorrow is 40-50mph winds, heavy rain. I've cancelled my round tomorrow, it's around a month now since I last played for one reason or another. I'm missing it.
		
Click to expand...

We don't have any dwarfs at our club. Nobody's blackballing them. They just don't apply.
What are the special challenges to you little people when playing our game?


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Weather for tomorrow is 40-50mph winds, heavy rain. I've cancelled my round tomorrow, it's around a month now since I last played for one reason or another. I'm missing it.
		
Click to expand...

Might not be like that though. We are going to wait until morning before deciding to cancel.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Weather for tomorrow is 40-50mph winds, heavy rain. I've cancelled my round tomorrow, it's around a month now since I last played for one reason or another. I'm missing it.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite so bad down here at 16-20mph but with gusts at 35-40 so the monthly stableford should be interesting. At least the wind we've had the last couple of days should have helped dry the course out so might even get a bit of run again


----------



## IainP (Jan 10, 2020)

The trip to the vets that no-one ever wants to make


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			We don't have any dwarfs at our club. Nobody's blackballing them. They just don't apply.
What are the special challenges to you little people when playing our game?
		
Click to expand...

Just need to get clubs fitted 😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 10, 2020)

IainP said:



			The trip to the vets that no-one ever wants to make
		
Click to expand...

So sorry - never gets any easier.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2020)

Just found out Neil Peart from Rush has died.
I'm not a fan of Rush by any means but Peart was an absolute killer drummer, a legend up there with Rich, Bonham and Baker. 
Rip the professor.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Just found out Neil Peart from Rush has died.
I'm not a fan of Rush by any means but Peart was an absolute killer drummer, a legend up there with Rich, Bonham and Baker.
Rip the professor.
		
Click to expand...

Life just ain't fair sometimes.
The man was a true genius.
Tonight I am officially  sad


----------



## GG26 (Jan 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Just found out Neil Peart from Rush has died.
I'm not a fan of Rush by any means but Peart was an absolute killer drummer, a legend up there with Rich, Bonham and Baker. 
Rip the professor.
		
Click to expand...

Very sad news.  Fortunately, I got to see Rush once in 2011 he was one of the great drummers.  RIP Neil.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Very sad news.  Fortunately, I got to see Rush once in 2011 he was one of the great drummers.  RIP Neil.
		
Click to expand...

You talk to a lot of drummers and ask them who their favourite players are, Peart would be in 90% of their top five lists. Says it all really.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2020)

https://www.nme.com/news/music/neil-peart-visionary-rush-drummer-has-died-2595515


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 10, 2020)

IainP said:



			The trip to the vets that no-one ever wants to make
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to read that.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			We don't have any dwarfs at our club. Nobody's blackballing them. They just don't apply.
What are the special challenges to you little people when playing our game?
		
Click to expand...

Seemingly his short game is fantastic


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 11, 2020)

IainP said:



			The trip to the vets that no-one ever wants to make
		
Click to expand...

I used to box as a kid.  Never took a punch to the stomach that was nearly as hard as having a beloved pet euthanized.
My most sincere condolences.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 11, 2020)

I wish that one of the manufacturers would make a cart bag for seventeen clubs.  It would be so easy: 4 x 4 full-length club dividers plus a putter well.  You can squeeze seventeen clubs into a big staff bag, but the grips still get all tangled up at the bottom.  I know. I've done it. Cart bags beat staff bags to hell.

Sometimes a player just wants to play with his whole set.  How else do you know which fourteen to choose when you're actually playing by the rules?
Brits need to think more like American sportsmen, anyway.  If you're not cheating, well, you're not really trying.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 11, 2020)

By the way, I seem to be alone again while Britain sleeps.

We'll talk later. Good night.


----------



## Slab (Jan 11, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			By the way, I seem to be alone again while Britain sleeps.

We'll talk later. Good night.
		
Click to expand...

Wait, don't go....


----------



## Slab (Jan 11, 2020)

Well I have my irritation... 

Got up early to chat with Olde Boomer and he's obviously sleeping!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 11, 2020)

UPS... just wow. useless isnt the word

for my bother in laws bday my dad wanted to get him this item off ebay.. no drama dad sorted.. ordered it to your house will be with you Tuesday (we ordered it friday 3rd Jan)

Wednesday im over there .. dad has that present arrived? not yet... so checked my ebay.. it said "problem with address" no email to say there had been an issue.. lucky I decided to ask 

turns out somehow ebay had taken my dads address but used my postcode.. no idea how.. so obviously UPS had his first line of address but a none matching post code

I give ebay a call.. they were applogetic .. said nothing they could do now but to call UPS see if they could help (basically the tracking said out for delivery but no idea when arriving or to what house)

called them 3pm the wednesday.. dont worry we corrected the address will be with you today at your dads address

6pm item delivered to local parcel shop.. what? why.. called them up oh sorry the driver couldnt find the address as wrong postcode.. but I corrected that at 3pm and you said you had corrected it yourself? 

they arranaged for it to be sent out again friday to my dads
friday comes.. 5pm call them up.. oh it never got picked up.. we can get it to you tuesday..  so I wasnt impressed .. apparently they have no way of calling the depot to arrange collection and that they would send a message to them and to have a call back within an hour

my phone never rang 

its still at the parcel shop

problem is I will have to send my dad down there to get it as my ID wont work as I had it sent to him

next time.. wont bother


----------



## BrianM (Jan 11, 2020)

The wind and the rain, hammering it down up in the Highlands!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 11, 2020)

BrianM said:



			The wind and the rain, hammering it down up in the Highlands!!
		
Click to expand...

Same here in Lanarkshire, course closed


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 11, 2020)

IainP said:



			The trip to the vets that no-one ever wants to make
		
Click to expand...

had to make that trip twice in the last two years heartbreaking


----------



## Piece (Jan 11, 2020)

Want to increase the RAM on my 2012 iMac. Google search shows iMac upgrades fall into three categories: easy, difficult and impossible. Mine is difficult, meaning only done by professionals or DIY job, meaning taking screen off and most of the boards!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 11, 2020)

That's Apple for you.


----------



## drdel (Jan 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			had to make that trip twice in the last two years heartbreaking
		
Click to expand...

When "he's" a 17 year old 16+ hands, chestnut gelding you've had since he was born and he reached 18yrs old and follows you around like a dog it is; pretty hard to take especially six months after a 12 year old German shepherd you've also had from birth made the same trip due to cancer the thought of replacements just don't cut it !!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 11, 2020)

You can't ever replace beloved animals, but you pay them tribute by giving others a loving home.  Invariably, you grow to love them as well, each in a different way.
I speak from experience.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 11, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			You can't ever replace beloved animals, but you pay them tribute by giving others a loving home.  Invariably, you grow to love them as well, each in a different way.
I speak from experience.
		
Click to expand...

Really nicely put. Had to take that trip with my 17 year old cat recently. She had been with me since she was 8 weeks old. Now have Arby who we took in from an unwanted litter of kittens. A mad bundle of energy who we love very much


----------



## chellie (Jan 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Weather for tomorrow is 40-50mph winds, heavy rain. I've cancelled my round tomorrow, it's around a month now since I last played for one reason or another. I'm missing it.
		
Click to expand...

Was the weather bad? Only windy here and we've been out in worse so we went out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 11, 2020)

chellie said:



			Was the weather bad? Only windy here and we've been out in worse so we went out.
		
Click to expand...

The rain just skirted past us but the wind was plain daft so i didn't go out, none of my group did. It got worse through the morning so it confirmed it was the right decision. Good on you for getting out. 

All booked for next week, same time, same place.  Fingers crossed 😁


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 11, 2020)

Tooth ache.. root canal required have to wait 7 days before work starts. Been given penicillin and opted for some pain killers .. which I have been popping like smarties.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2020)

The Cuddington crow, or crows.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 12, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Tooth ache.. root canal required have to wait 7 days before work starts. Been given penicillin and opted for some pain killers .. which I have been popping like smarties.
		
Click to expand...

Thank God for oxycodone, right?  I eat 10 mg oxys  like M&Ms when my back goes out and I'm waiting for an epidural steroid shot.
Thankfully, they're not addictive for me.  Don't touch them until next time.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Thank God for oxycodone, right?  I eat 10 mg oxys  like M&Ms when my back goes out and I'm waiting for an epidural steroid shot.
Thankfully, they're not addictive for me.  Don't touch them until next time.
		
Click to expand...

I am trying not to pop them like sweets, it does seem like the penicillin is kicking in .. wasn’t looking forward to a week of waiting for my next hit!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 12, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I am trying not to pop them like sweets, it does seem like the penicillin is kicking in .. wasn’t looking forward to a week of waiting for my next hit!
		
Click to expand...

I hope that you're feeling better soon.  I know how toothaches can be excruciating.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I hope that you're feeling better soon.  I know how toothaches can be excruciating.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a nagging pain when it gets going and quite distracting.. but it could be worse it’s just irritating  and thank you.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 12, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Tooth ache.. root canal required have to wait 7 days before work starts. Been given penicillin and opted for some pain killers .. which I have been popping like smarties.
		
Click to expand...

Try Orajel. Get the 20% benzocaine version from the pharmacy and rub it on your gum. It's works really well.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 12, 2020)

drdel said:



			When "he's" a 17 year old 16+ hands, chestnut gelding you've had since he was born and he reached 18yrs old and follows you around like a dog it is; pretty hard to take especially six months after a 12 year old German shepherd you've also had from birth made the same trip due to cancer the thought of replacements just don't cut it !!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this, having got back in the saddle for the first time in 10yrs today, I’d forgotten how beautiful horses were.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2020)

Dpd thinking this is an acceptable safe space for an expensive electrical item 

1. My neighbours were in they didnt even try 
2. Easy rear access could least of hidden round back 

Sort of thing Hermes etc gets a bad rap for but dpd you expect better


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2020)

Car salesmen, or at least the one we had to deal with today! Waste your own time if you want but please dont waste mine!


----------



## Neilds (Jan 13, 2020)

Customer feedback requests 🤬
Seems like everything you do results in an email wanting you to praise their work. You did what I wanted, and what you are paid to do - just leave it at that


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I am trying not to pop them like sweets, it does seem like the penicillin is kicking in .. wasn’t looking forward to a week of waiting for my next hit!
		
Click to expand...

Just don't use codeine!
You won't be waiting a week for your next hit, but you could be waiting a week for your next poo!
It turns eaten food into concrete. I'd sooner just be in pain.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			Car salesmen, or at least the one we had to deal with today! Waste your own time if you want but please dont waste mine!
		
Click to expand...

And most car salesmen can’t sell you the car without popping into the back office to check with the manager. If you aren’t able to authorise anything and sell a car on your own, why are you even employed?


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2020)

Neilds said:



			And most car salesmen can’t sell you the car without popping into the back office to check with the manager. If you aren’t able to authorise anything and sell a car on your own, why are you even employed?
		
Click to expand...


oh we had all of that charade, need to ask my manager to confirm your trade in value, need to see my manager to see if I can offer you a 50p discount and on and on and on


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 13, 2020)

Slime said:



			Just don't use codeine!
You won't be waiting a week for your next hit, but you could be waiting a week for your next poo!
It turns eaten food into concrete. I'd sooner just be in pain.
		
Click to expand...

And it's addictive.


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			And it's addictive.
		
Click to expand...

I had the problem where I was constipated for ten days!
It was extremely uncomfortable and very painful ............................. but when I finally went!!!
Oh, the bliss.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 13, 2020)

Slime said:



			Just don't use codeine!
You won't be waiting a week for your next hit, but you could be waiting a week for your next poo!
It turns eaten food into concrete. I'd sooner just be in pain.
		
Click to expand...

Ibuprofen is 50p for 24 200mg tablets .. went and treated myself to 2 boxes


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 13, 2020)

The manner in which Richard Osman presses the buzzer on Richard Osman’s House of Games.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 13, 2020)

I can't be the only one who thinks it's bang out of order that someone has filmed Tiger's boy and put it on the internet?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I hope that you're feeling better soon.  I know how toothaches can be excruciating.
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise you gout. That is the worse pain I've ever experienced bar being rushed in via blue lights with acute pancreatitis


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll raise you gout. That is the worse pain I've ever experienced bar being rushed in via blue lights with acute pancreatitis
		
Click to expand...

You've obviously never had kidney stones!


----------



## Piece (Jan 13, 2020)

Slime said:



			You've obviously never had kidney stones!
		
Click to expand...

Second that!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 13, 2020)

Slime said:



			You've obviously never had kidney stones!
		
Click to expand...

Or caught your manhood in a zipper


----------



## Imurg (Jan 13, 2020)

Everyone knows the worst pain known to man is smacking yourself on the ankle with a putter...


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 13, 2020)

Slime said:



			You've obviously never had kidney stones!
		
Click to expand...

And thirded


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 13, 2020)

Another vote for kidney stones, nothing comes close in terms of intensity and length of pain.

Ended up having a kidney removed so speaking from bitter experience 😔


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 13, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Another vote for kidney stones, nothing comes close in terms of intensity and length of pain.

Ended up having a kidney *removed* so speaking from bitter experience 😔
		
Click to expand...

I think we have a winner.  Not to make light of your ordeal, Phil. Best wishes for good health here forward.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Another vote for kidney stones, *nothing comes close in terms of intensity and length of pain.*

Ended up having a kidney removed so speaking from bitter experience 😔
		
Click to expand...

Trigeminal neuralgia will more than give it a run for its money, trust me...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Trigeminal neuralgia will more than give it a run for its money, trust me... 

Click to expand...

My tart has suffered with this for last 2 years , she’s in absolute pain with  it. Medication isn’t touching the sides.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll raise you gout. That is the worse pain I've ever experienced bar being rushed in via blue lights with acute pancreatitis
		
Click to expand...

I'd certainly go for gout in the big toe as the worst pain I've suffered. Having my hips replaced was a walk in the park by comparison


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			My tart has suffered with this for last 2 years , she’s in absolute pain with  it. Medication isn’t touching the sides.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate, I managed to get shot of mine but I've never known pain like it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry to hear that mate, I managed to get shot of mine but I've never known pain like it.
		
Click to expand...

How did you get rid of yours mate? it’s an awkward one because i can’t do nothing to help her.

Been to see a different specialist and she’s recommend another medication. She‘s been on a mixture of limotrogine (sp) and Carbomazzapene (Sp).

The problem with the medication she needs to ween off the above before she can start on the next lot.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			How did you get rid of yours mate? it’s an awkward one because i can’t do nothing to help her.

Been to see a different specialist and she’s recommend another medication. She‘s been on a mixture of limotrogine (sp) and Carbomazzapene (Sp).

The problem with the medication she needs to ween off the above before she can start on the next lot.
		
Click to expand...

It's a while ago mate, I can't remember what they gave me.  What I do remember is describing to my GP what it was like (I described it as like someone tightening a jubilee clip around my head) & he immediately said "That's trigeminal neuralgia"  & wrote a prescription.  Whatever it was sorted it.

If it would help I'll go round to the surgery and ask them to look at my notes and ask them what I was given?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's a while ago mate, I can't remember what they gave me.  What I do remember is describing to my GP what it was like (I described it as like someone tightening a jubilee clip around my head) & he immediately said "That's trigeminal neuralgia"  & wrote a prescription.  Whatever it was sorted it.

If it would help I'll go round to the surgery and ask them to look at my notes and ask them what I was given?
		
Click to expand...

Ah right, glad it’s sorted.

She suffers with the pain down her right side of her face from just below her eye to the middle of her lip. its alright mate, she’s going to try this other stuff she’s been recommended by this other specialist.... thanks anyway 👍🏻


----------



## BrianM (Jan 14, 2020)

Idiots that can’t take 10 minutes to clean a bit of snow of their cars.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I'd certainly go for gout in the big toe as the worst pain I've suffered. Having my hips replaced was a walk in the park by comparison
		
Click to expand...

Making me worry about my hips now...

...but sciatica - now I was struck down with that some 10 yrs ago and the agony remains with me to this day.  Finding myself lying down on the floor of my local pharmacy as the pain was so excruciating to stand or sit...


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2020)

buying soluble pain killers instead of normal tablets - I appreciate that they get into your system quicker but they taste bloody horrible.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2020)

Dando said:



			buying soluble pain killers instead of normal tablets - I appreciate that they get into your system quicker but they taste bloody horrible.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.. Nothing tastes worse than Beecham powders 🤮


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Agreed.. Nothing tastes worse than Beecham powders 🤮
		
Click to expand...

I would rather have a Beechams than a hot toddy.
My Dad was Scottish and he couldn't understand it   👎😁


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 14, 2020)

A paper cut...


----------



## drdel (Jan 14, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Ah right, glad it’s sorted.

She suffers with the pain down her right side of her face from just below her eye to the middle of her lip. its alright mate, she’s going to try this other stuff she’s been recommended by this other specialist.... thanks anyway 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

A buddies' wife had acupuncture for the same thing - it worked for her. You want some one who has been in business for a while, registered and preferably also does stuff for NHS


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			I would rather have a Beechams than a hot toddy.
My Dad was Scottish and he couldn't understand it   👎😁
		
Click to expand...

My dad use to make a toddy using hot Bannana Rum, absolutely vile YUK.


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2020)

Not the pain, but one of the worst experiences I have had was the camera down the throat without general anethestic. Just don’t do it.

Had a few nasty pains recently but will not go into as it is lunch time.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 14, 2020)

richart said:



			Not the pain, but one of the worst experiences I have had was the camera down the throat without general anethestic. Just don’t do it.

Had a few nasty pains recently but will not go into as it is lunch time.

Click to expand...

 They use same camera for both ends too


----------



## GB72 (Jan 14, 2020)

richart said:



			Not the pain, but one of the worst experiences I have had was the camera down the throat without general anethestic. Just don’t do it.

Had a few nasty pains recently but will not go into as it is lunch time.

Click to expand...

Is that the one where they go up the nose and down the throat. Been there, done that.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 14, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			My dad use to make a toddy using hot Bannana Rum, absolutely vile YUK.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like the most disgusting "medication" ever!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Agreed.. Nothing tastes worse than Beecham powders 🤮
		
Click to expand...

You sure Wolf? Peanut butter?


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2020)

chrisd said:



			You sure Wolf? Peanut butter?
		
Click to expand...

100& sure they're vile... 
Plus i love Peanut butter i could eat it by the spoonful


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			100& sure they're vile... 
Plus i love Peanut butter i could eat it by the spoonful
		
Click to expand...

Sprinkle the Beechams onto the peanut butter - "simples"


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 14, 2020)

When Buying in shops these days, the sellers taking you for a ride. 
I'm old enough to know when you were treated properly, not as someone to exploit if you are daft enough, or frail or trusting enough.
I get the impression that the younger generation expect it as being the norm, so you "had better be on your toes", but I consider it just one of the ills of this once great Country.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			100& sure they're vile...
Plus i love *Peanut butter i could eat it by the spoonful*

Click to expand...

I do, so try not to buy it so much, and usually the smooth which I find less tempting! Need it to hide dog pills in though!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 14, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			When Buying in shops these days, the sellers taking you for a ride.
I'm old enough to know when you were treated properly, not as someone to exploit if you are daft enough, or frail or trusting enough.
I get the impression that the younger generation expect it as being the norm, so you "had better be on your toes", but I consider it just one of the ills of this once great Country.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with that. The whole premise of selling you what you need so as you leave a satisfied customer has been fully replaced with an attitude of trying to sell you as much as possible whether you need it or not (and ideally trying to convince you that you need plenty of options and extras that you really do not).


----------



## GB72 (Jan 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I do, so try not to buy it so much, and usually the smooth which I find less tempting! Need it to hide dog pills in though!
		
Click to expand...

Need to be careful with that. Sure I read the other day that certain brands of peanut butter now contain a substance that is not good for pets. Wish I could remember the details but worth googling.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 14, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Need to be careful with that. Sure I read the other day that certain brands of peanut butter now contain a substance that is not good for pets. Wish I could remember the details but worth googling.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's the artificial sweetener Xylitol. Usually found in so called healthy (expensive) peanut butters rather than the delicious cheap and unhealthy ones. It's a bloody minefield with what is safe for pets. HID bought some Zoflora and that's got something incredibly toxic for dogs. Our previous lad Max (see picture) loved grapes - our two can't get near one now we know. HID pulled up all the daffs as Barley decided to chomp the top of one last year...


----------



## Rooter (Jan 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			100& sure they're vile...
Plus i love Peanut butter i could eat it by the spoonful
		
Click to expand...

Try using celery as a spoon and eat the spoon! I dont really like celery, but whack peanut butter on it and OMG its a taste sensation!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 14, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Try using celery as a spoon and eat the spoon! I dont really like celery, but whack peanut butter on it and OMG its a taste sensation!
		
Click to expand...

I tried that but even peanut butter couldn't make me like celery! The only vegetable our dogs spat out. Daisy gave me a look as if to say "for real" and Barley tried but in the end had to give up.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 14, 2020)

Apparently, a chocolate brownie, smeared with peanut butter and topped off with a campfire toasted marshmallow is supposed to be quite nice


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I do, so try not to buy it so much, and usually the smooth which I find less tempting! Need it to hide dog pills in though!
		
Click to expand...




Wolf said:



			100& sure they're vile...
Plus i love Peanut butter i could eat it by the spoonful
		
Click to expand...

I can happily eat peanuts and prefer butter to margarine but put them together and it makes me want to vomit 😣😣


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Apparently, a chocolate brownie, smeared with peanut butter and topped off with a campfire toasted marshmallow is supposed to be quite nice







Click to expand...

The words Nice and Peanut Butter should never appear in the same sentence


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 14, 2020)

Peanut Butter + Chocolate is the combination of dreams. Bloody love peanut butter.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 14, 2020)

richart said:



			Not the pain, but one of the worst experiences I have had was the camera down the throat without general anethestic. Just don’t do it.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree on that - the most unpleasant experience ever.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 14, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Peanut Butter + Chocolate is the combination of dreams. Bloody love peanut butter.
		
Click to expand...

Loads of half price Reeces Snowmen in Lidl today. As I'm doing a chocolate-free-January I just held one for a while and sighed.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Loads of half price Reeces Snowmen in Lidl today. As I'm doing a chocolate-free-January I just held one for a while and sighed.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you didn't melt his heart lol.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 14, 2020)

The plonker at Vila Sol today who accused us of being on the wrong tee because we'd stopped for a coffee and let the group behind through and then left them for dead as they couldn't keep up and thus held the rest of the course up .


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Totally agree on that - the most unpleasant experience ever.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you haven’t read the brexit thread then 😂🤣😳


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 14, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			The plonker at Vila Sol today who accused us of being on the wrong tee because we'd stopped for a coffee and let the group behind through and then left them for dead as they couldn't keep up and thus held the rest of the course up .
		
Click to expand...

Love that course Ben wish I was there.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 14, 2020)

Three hours on the phone to Indian call center for eON trying to explain their bill of £500 for one month's electricity in a new property is wrong because of their incorrect start readings.  Multiple hang-ups or just stuffed on hold.
One call back from English complaints team and issue resolved in five minutes.

Not trying to stereotype but the evidence here was unfortunately all too clear.   And three hours of my life on a phone headset I will never get back.    But I did clear a bunch of levels on Candy Crush.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 14, 2020)

Coffee flavour.
I really enjoy drinking coffee, but dislike coffee flavoured food.
eg coffee and walnut cake - what a waste of calories that is.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 14, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Love that course Ben wish I was there.
		
Click to expand...

Yes good course , we get to play it again in Sunday 😉👍


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 14, 2020)

richart said:



			Not the pain, but one of the worst experiences I have had was the camera down the throat without general anethestic. Just don’t do it.

Had a few nasty pains recently but will not go into as it is lunch time.

Click to expand...

Over the years I've had a camera stuck in every orifice possible for a man. No need to mention which is the most uncomfortable, but looking at a monitor and seeing the inside of your bladder is a bit weird.


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Over the years I've had a camera stuck in every orifice possible for a man. No need to mention which is the most uncomfortable, but looking at a monitor and seeing the inside of your bladder is a bit weird.
		
Click to expand...

Been there, done that.
Another side effect of kidney stones!


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Over the years I've had a camera stuck in every orifice possible for a man. No need to mention which is the most uncomfortable, but looking at a monitor and seeing the inside of your bladder is a bit weird.
		
Click to expand...

Not being able to empty bladder after drinking about a gallon of water was a tad painful.  Almost like a Japanese game show from a few years back. The solution to the problem was also a tad painful, but the relief was unbelievable.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 15, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Peanut Butter + Chocolate is the combination of dreams. Bloody love peanut butter.
		
Click to expand...

And so did Elvis...


----------



## Slime (Jan 15, 2020)

Being bitten on the leg by a spider.
They may be small but my God they pack a punch.
Jan 15th strikes me as a bit early for my first bite or sting of the year.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 15, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so did Elvis...

Click to expand...

Me too.  It's great for my blood glucose levels as well.  People like me are why we don't have an NHS.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 15, 2020)

People who walk along with their mobile phone in the palm of their hand with it in on loudspeaker and having a conversation. I'm really not interested in listening to your conversation.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 15, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			People who walk along with their mobile phone in the palm of their hand with it in on loudspeaker and having a conversation. I'm really not interested in listening to your conversation.
		
Click to expand...

Try "accidentally" bumping into them and watching the panic on their faces as they lose control of it


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 15, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Three hours on the phone to Indian call center for eON trying to explain their bill of £500 for one month's electricity in a new property is wrong because of their incorrect start readings.  Multiple hang-ups or just stuffed on hold.
One call back from English complaints team and issue resolved in five minutes.

Not trying to stereotype but the evidence here was unfortunately all too clear.   And three hours of my life on a phone headset I will never get back.    But I did clear a bunch of levels on Candy Crush.
		
Click to expand...

I had a similar issue with Scottish power. Told me I would be waiting 48hrs and 37minutes for one of their operatives. Tried again and it was still in excess of 40hrs ... so I cancelled the standing order and strangely they called me.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 16, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Three hours on the phone to Indian call center for eON trying to explain their bill of £500 for one month's electricity in a new property is wrong because of their incorrect start readings.  Multiple hang-ups or just stuffed on hold.
One call back from English complaints team and issue resolved in five minutes.

Not trying to stereotype but the evidence here was unfortunately all too clear.   And three hours of my life on a phone headset I will never get back.    But I did clear a bunch of levels on Candy Crush.
		
Click to expand...

That's probably the main reason I left TalkTalk. Too long on the phone to people in another country who could only follow a script and often couldn't resolve the issue.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2020)

Being lied to by new members.....

So nothing big was actually coming? 

I’m shocked. And disappointed


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			That's probably the main reason I left TalkTalk. Too long on the phone to people in another country who could only follow a script and often couldn't resolve the issue.
		
Click to expand...

That is my world with HSBC business banking right now. 0 marks for customer service.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2020)

What a time to be alive...
HiD has just bought a new electric toothbrush 


Its Bluetooth enabled so she can be coached by an App to brush her teeth


----------



## Wolf (Jan 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			What a time to be alive...
HiD has just bought a new electric toothbrush


Its Bluetooth enabled so she can be coached by an App to brush her teeth
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, stop the world i want to get off now..


----------



## stefanovic (Jan 16, 2020)

People who lecture us on climate change when they are frequent fliers.
Like David Attenborough this morning.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			What a time to be alive...
HiD has just bought a new electric toothbrush 


Its Bluetooth enabled so she can be coached by an App to brush her teeth
		
Click to expand...

Probably be sending a message to the dentist to tell him the condition of her teeth


----------



## drdel (Jan 16, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Probably be sending a message to the dentist to tell him the condition of her teeth
		
Click to expand...

And it will soon be auto-sending emails re-ordering new heads at high prices. Just like my flaming printer keeps trying to do !!!


----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2020)

Man Utd faffing around over the transfer of Bruno Fernandes, but that's just the Utd way. 

JUST PAY THE MONEY!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 16, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			People who lecture us on climate change when they are frequent fliers.
Like David Attenborough this morning.
		
Click to expand...

You know how much Attenborough flies about these days? - rather than do his commentary as voice over...


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 16, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			People who lecture us on climate change when they are frequent fliers.
Like David Attenborough this morning.
		
Click to expand...

False equivalency. If one person makes a flight and influences two people not to make a flight, that’s a net positive. Scale that up to the number of people the likes of Attenborough or Thunberg actually influence and of course it’s the right thing.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2020)

The nob with the stupid tash and fake American accent on the Sky Vegas advert 🐓


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The nob with the stupid tash and fake American accent on the Sky Vegas advert 🐓
		
Click to expand...

Glad it wasn't our Tash


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2020)

I'll have another go while the iron is still hot.

Work shy colleagues who duck and dive all day (and go on endless fag breaks) to avoid actually doing a decent days graft.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 16, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The nob with the stupid tash and fake American accent on the Sky Vegas advert 🐓
		
Click to expand...

Off subject, but some English (all British Isles, actually) actors do excellent American accents.  Peter Sellers could do about a half-dozen various American regional accents.  These days, so can most of them, actually.

I have no idea how Americans actors do with your various accents as I wouldn't be able to tell as well as you.

Any comments?


----------



## IainP (Jan 16, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Off subject, but some English (all British Isles, actually) actors do excellent American accents.  Peter Sellers could do about a half-dozen various American regional accents.  These days, so can most of them, actually.

I have no idea how Americans actors do with your various accents as I wouldn't be able to tell as well as you.

Any comments?
		
Click to expand...

There's been some bad 'uns.

Any from the Frasier series.
Of course, the sweep from Mary Poppins


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2020)

The people who run our Sunday League are a shower of useless tossers. For the third time this season there are three games booked for two pitches at our ground. The fixture secretary's excuse is that there are too many teams playing there and we should all contact each other to get our games moved about. You're the bloody fixture secretary not us! We've been playing there for three years. He just takes no responsibility for the fact he hasn't got a clue what he's doing.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The people who run our Sunday League are a shower of useless tossers. For the third time this season there are three games booked for two pitches at our ground. The fixture secretary's excuse is that there are too many teams playing there and we should all contact each other to get our games moved about. You're the bloody fixture secretary not us! We've been playing there for three years. He just takes no responsibility for the fact he hasn't got a clue what he's doing.
		
Click to expand...

Fixtures secretaries are one of the reasons i gave up running a team. One of my favourites was when not on 1 or 2 occasions but 3 occasions in the same season we were allocated double header games 2 of which were to be played at exactly the same time at locations 30miles apart and the other was at the same location at the exact same time.. How were we meant to play any of those games, yet the blame was put at our door for failing to field a team in each of the extra fixtures...


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 16, 2020)

IainP said:



			There's been some bad 'uns.

Any from the Frasier series.
Of course, the sweep from Mary Poppins
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with those examples. They were bad enough for me to notice.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Fixtures secretaries are one of the reasons i gave up running a team. One of my favourites was when not on 1 or 2 occasions but 3 occasions in the same season we were allocated double header games 2 of which were to be played at exactly the same time at locations 30miles apart and the other was at the same location at the exact same time.. How were we meant to play any of those games, yet the blame was put at our door for failing to field a team in each of the extra fixtures...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he's just said on the email how there isn't enough time left for all the games - so we'll end up with double headers as well probably. Despite the fact we've not missed a single Sunday of our own accord. There were at least 3 Sundays before Christmas where we were available but not given a game. Stupid.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, he's just said on the email how there isn't enough time left for all the games - so we'll end up with double headers as well probably. Despite the fact we've not missed a single Sunday of our own accord. There were at least 3 Sundays before Christmas where we were available but not given a game. Stupid.
		
Click to expand...

Its ridiculous how they get it so wrong in my last season  running it we were given a double header on the same day we were playing in the League cup final, hosted by the league and all their representatives were there to do the obligatory duties, yet the fixtures Secretary tried to claim he had no idea we were in the cup final so couldn't be expected to know the league game needed changing. Quite ironic considering he was in charge of arranging that fixture and the ground we were playing it at and the fact he was there watching 🙄. That was officially my last game in charge and playing, never bothered since as it was taking up  to much time and not enjoyable. Still i had the last laugh as he handed me my winner's medal and trophy 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 17, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Its ridiculous how they get it so wrong in my last season  running it we were given a double header on the same day we were playing in the League cup final, hosted by the league and all their representatives were there to do the obligatory duties, yet the fixtures Secretary tried to claim he had no idea we were in the cup final so couldn't be expected to know the league game needed changing. Quite ironic considering he was in charge of arranging that fixture and the ground we were playing it at and the fact he was there watching 🙄. That was officially my last game in charge and playing, never bothered since as it was taking up  to much time and not enjoyable. Still i had the last laugh as he handed me my winner's medal and trophy 😂
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I know they are volunteers but they are so spectacularly bad at it. When he gets it wrong we're left to figure it out, then when we go back to them they just wash their hands of it and tell us to sort it out. Even some acceptance that they made a mistake would go a long way but we just get excuses and told to sort it ourselves. Oh, and this fixture sec is also affiliated with one of the clubs in the league so they get preferential treatment of course.


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2020)

IainP said:



			There's been some bad 'uns.

Any from the Frasier series.
Of course, the sweep from Mary Poppins
		
Click to expand...

Jane Leeves wasn’t bad.


----------



## stefanovic (Jan 17, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			False equivalency. If one person makes a flight and influences two people not to make a flight, that’s a net positive. Scale that up to the number of people the likes of Attenborough or Thunberg actually influence and of course it’s the right thing.
		
Click to expand...

Attenborough has been flying around the globe for 70 years. Typical case of "DO AS I SAY, NOT AS I DO."
I'll listen to Greta but not to David.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 17, 2020)

I have a 'fitting' booked at AG tomorrow (I just want to try hitting some driving irons) - I emailed them just to check they actually have the ones I particularly want to hit available, no response. Tried calling, no answer. So fingers crossed I don't have a wasted journey then. If they don't have them in I'll just spent an hour smashing my own clubs at a screen I guess.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 17, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Attenborough has been flying around the globe for 70 years. Typical case of "DO AS I SAY, NOT AS I DO."
I'll listen to Greta but not to David.
		
Click to expand...

Have we known all this time the damage it was doing? I’d say not!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 17, 2020)

Google changing the format of search results to show "favicons" (had to Google that!). Just looks messy and much harder to see the URLs so you can select correctly from the search results.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 17, 2020)

I popped to the doctors with a prescription for a supply of a daily tablet that I need.  

I have taken them for 3 years and had a "repeat prescription " review 2 years ago where the doctor said he'd ok them for permanent supply. So the in house pharmacy now say I need to see the doctor for a review, went to reception to be told that there are no appointments available for 2 weeks. I asked if the doctor could deal with it by phone but, no, I have to be seen apparently. So, I now have to phone next week to make an appointment I dont need, to see a doctor who doesn't need to see me, as the supply was made initially by a consultant and they cant be stopped. So quite a lot of wasted time and money all round!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2020)

Being at a Slipknot concert with my lad, his favourite band! Support act is Behemoth. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2020)

Sciatica 😫😢


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 17, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I popped to the doctors with a prescription for a supply of a daily tablet that I need. 

I have taken them for 3 years and had a "repeat prescription " review 2 years ago where the doctor said he'd ok them for permanent supply. So the in house pharmacy now say I need to see the doctor for a review, went to reception to be told that there are no appointments available for 2 weeks. I asked if the doctor could deal with it by phone but, no, I have to be seen apparently. So, I now have to phone next week to make an appointment I dont need, to see a doctor who doesn't need to see me, as the supply was made initially by a consultant and they cant be stopped. So quite a lot of wasted time and money all round!
		
Click to expand...

My youngest daughter tore her ankle ligaments when away on a holiday trip. Gets home and goes to see Medoc, who send her home on crutches and refer her to fratcure clinic....who put her foot in a boot. 
No problem so far, but they dont want ANY of the hardware back. Since when was the NHS so flush with money crutches were single use disposable?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 17, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			My youngest daughter tore her ankle ligaments when away on a holiday trip. Gets home and goes to see Medoc, who send her home on crutches and refer her to fratcure clinic....who put her foot in a boot.
No problem so far, but they dont want ANY of the hardware back. Since when was the NHS so flush with money crutches were single use disposable?
		
Click to expand...

This has been the way for years .. too much risk associated with used items like that I was told when I tried to hand my crutches back many years


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 17, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Being at a Slipknot concert with my lad, his favourite band! Support act is Behemoth. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...


HOPE YOU HAVE EAR DEFENDERS.....................PARDON?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 17, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			This has been the way for years .. too much risk associated with used items like that I was told when I tried to hand my crutches back many years
		
Click to expand...

But they're adjustable and aluminium............
God knows society is making enough noises about single use plastics, and here we have single use aluminium??
Surely a steam bath would sterilise them and be much cheaper than buying new each time?


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But they're adjustable and aluminium............
God knows society is making enough noises about single use plastics, and here we have single use aluminium??
Surely a steam bath would sterilise them and be much cheaper than buying new each time?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe saint Greta can get on the case


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 17, 2020)

Dando said:



			Maybe saint Greta can get on the case
		
Click to expand...

I bet the yacht wasn't biodegradable


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2020)

Getting a train home 30 mins later than I said, as it was a friends leaving drinks, so according to Mrs D I am having an affair


----------



## chrisd (Jan 17, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			My youngest daughter tore her ankle ligaments when away on a holiday trip. Gets home and goes to see Medoc, who send her home on crutches and refer her to fratcure clinic....who put her foot in a boot.
No problem so far, but they dont want ANY of the hardware back. Since when was the NHS so flush with money crutches were single use disposable?
		
Click to expand...

When I had some knee surgery many years ago they wouldn't take the crutches back as they said they couldn't be sure how much weight stress they had been subject too  - 🤔🤔


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



HOPE YOU HAVE EAR DEFENDERS.....................PARDON? 

Click to expand...

Say again?

Must be honest, not my type of music, son loved it and I have to say it was a great concert, lead singer of Slipknot (Corey Taylor) had 5,000 fans eating out of the palm of his hand, great atmosphere and crowd fully involved.

Behemoth!! Not a clue, didn’t understand 1 word!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Being at a Slipknot concert with my lad, his favourite band! Support act is Behemoth. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a top night, you're not supposed to be able to understand what they're singing in death metal, think of it more as another instrument 😁


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Sounds like a top night, you're not supposed to be able to understand what they're singing in death metal, think of it more as another instrument 😁
		
Click to expand...

As above, Slipknot impressive, Behemoth’s set list was apparently 8 songs, felt like just 1 long one that lasted an hour to me.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 18, 2020)

Isn’t a behemoth something huge that lumbers on,   Aptly named in that case 👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 18, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			This has been the way for years .. too much risk associated with used items like that I was told when I tried to hand my crutches back many years
		
Click to expand...

Had a knee arthroscopy recently and was issued with crutches which I didn't really need. I feared they wouldn't take them back but no, the hospital were grateful to get them back. Perhaps thing gave changed?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			As above, Slipknot impressive, Behemoth’s set list was apparently 8 songs, felt like just 1 long one that lasted an hour to me.

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 18, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Being at a Slipknot concert with my lad, his favourite band! Support act is Behemoth. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I was there, too. Great show.


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2020)

Avast Security blocking all email traffic since last night's Windows 10 update. 
To receive or send an email I have to turn off Avast's security shields.
So wrong.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 18, 2020)

Varifocal spectacles - 1 day in and I'm close to quitting.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 18, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Varifocal spectacles - 1 day in and I'm close to quitting.

Click to expand...

Stick with them. They are great for everyday use, but awful for golf.
You are effectively looking at your ball through reading glasses.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2020)

Losing on the 19th after coming back from 2 down with 2 to play.


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2020)

South Western railways, either striking, incompetent or both. Cant imagine the mood mrs Fundy will be in when she finally gets home!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 19, 2020)

Lily Allen again.   Taking an unassailable lead in the 2020 Kettle Pot Black Award

_Lily Allen blasts Laurence Fox saying she is 'sick to death of luvvies forcing their opinions on everybody else'_


----------



## GG26 (Jan 19, 2020)

Looked like my son’s football match was going to go ahead, pitch just playable after the rain only for frost to get into it overnight.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 19, 2020)

Banks charging silly money for transferring money to European countries...
Nationwide has £20 for swift and £9 for some euro money thing. Just robbing people who don't know how to set up a currency transfer in the wild west of the internet. And even for those that do, it's a bit of a pain and I really don't see why I should have to do it in this day and age...
Currenciesdirect is a pretty decent set up though, for those that need to.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 19, 2020)

Rain in SA.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 19, 2020)

The price of a night out, I’m out of touch!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 19, 2020)

BrianM said:



			The price of a night out, I’m out of touch!!
		
Click to expand...

Last night, meal for 2 at the local steak house, then across the plaza to the cinema to see 1917,
Nice evening, cost £110

Couple of weeks time we are up London to see the Tutankhamun thing at the Saatchi gallery £31 each , then dinner allow £60 between us,
Then Phantom of the Opera £65 each
add on travel that’s the best part of £300😱


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2020)

after taking the dog out for a run on the bike, his underneith being filthy and me getting soaked,  trying to wash the little bugger


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2020)

switching on the cricket this morning at start of play, though nothing will happen straight off, went and made a cup of tea , sent a couple of text, came back and that shower SA were bowled out and missed it


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 19, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			after taking the dog out for a run on the bike, his underneith being filthy and me getting soaked,  trying to wash the little bugger
		
Click to expand...

I'm going through towels like there's no tomorrow at the moment. They're unders are so mud splattered after a walk it's a 2 towel job every morning.


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2020)

Klopp's teeth.
Couldn't he find a set that actually fit his face?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2020)

Chucking the chance of a win and a big pot this morning. 

Then coming home and HID had got a firestick she insisted I helped install almost as soon as I got in. A man needs lunch!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Last night, meal for 2 at the local steak house, then across the plaza to the cinema to see 1917,
Nice evening, cost £110

Couple of weeks time we are up London to see the Tutankhamun thing at the Saatchi gallery £31 each , then dinner allow £60 between us,
Then Phantom of the Opera £65 each
add on travel that’s the best part of £300😱
		
Click to expand...

That’s the price of love now that’s a different story


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 19, 2020)

Slime said:



			Klopp's teeth.
Couldn't he find a set that actually fit his face?
		
Click to expand...

Think he got Firminos and Firmino got his


----------



## Dando (Jan 19, 2020)

The big loud dog that’s been allowed to bark in its garden for the past 35 minutes


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2020)

Overcooking a nice bit of wild salmon, its really not that hard


----------



## chellie (Jan 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			Overcooking a nice bit of wild salmon, its really not that hard 

Click to expand...

Oh lord, that's a crime.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			Overcooking a nice bit of wild salmon, its really not that hard 

Click to expand...

Fish= cat food


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Last night, meal for 2 at the local steak house, then across the plaza to the cinema to see 1917,
Nice evening, cost £110

Couple of weeks time we are up London to see the Tutankhamun thing at the Saatchi gallery £31 each , then dinner allow £60 between us,
Then Phantom of the Opera £65 each
add on travel that’s the best part of £300😱
		
Click to expand...

If you like cinema Phil, look into the season ticket type deals they do (Limitless in our case as we are near an Odeon). Mrs BiM informs me we are now down to under £5 per film, and that will be under £4 per film by the time renewal is due.


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Fish= cat food

Click to expand...

get fresh fish and seafood from the quay, its so so gooood unless the "chef" is heavy handed


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2020)

The utter brain deads that stand on the platform completely blocking the train doors then look at you like it’s your fault for wanting to get off.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 20, 2020)

Midsomer Murders S18 E4 Breaking the Chain.
When a cyclist is murdered by throwing a spanner into his wheel.
One of these


The actors then spend the whole episode calling it a wrench


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 20, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Midsomer Murders S18 E4 Breaking the Chain.
When a cyclist is murdered by throwing a spanner into his wheel.
One of these
View attachment 28996

The actors then spend the whole episode calling it a wrench  

Click to expand...



Most successful thing to be in Midsomer Murders is a defence lawyer😀


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2020)

Turn on my computer on Monday morning to find at least 5 crappy emails from moany gits that I have to deal with.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 20, 2020)

The guy this morning that insisted he was getting on a packed train with his bike.
There wasn't any room for people let along bikes. But he persisted and asked people if they could get off and get the next train so he could get his bike on.
Cyclist idiot


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2020)

HSBC business banking. We have put in a complaint about their poor service and have received a letter back from them advising they will respond to our complaint within 8 weeks. 8 weeks to respond . That is worthy of another complaint in itself.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			The guy this morning that insisted he was getting on a packed train with his bike.
There wasn't any room for people let along bikes. But he persisted and asked people if they could get off and get the next train so he could get his bike on.
Cyclist idiot.
		
Click to expand...

The answer I'd have given would have got me an infraction here!

That's asking for a punch on the nose


----------



## drdel (Jan 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			HSBC business banking. We have put in a complaint about their poor service and have received a letter back from them advising they will respond to our complaint within 8 weeks. 8 weeks to respond . That is worthy of another complaint in itself.
		
Click to expand...

8 weeks is nowt.
Some 10 years ago I had a dispute with the same crowd. I'd had a couple of accounts since 1970s and we went to the Ombudsman. Despite sending copies of statements bank's. their legal team said they had no record of my accounts. After 6 months both Bank and Ombudsman then claimed to have lost all their records. We sent photocopies - Ombudsman 3 months later dismissed the issue suggesting it would need to go to court (which of course they'd drag out and make too expensive!). We discovered the Ombudsman's investigator' was an ex-bank employee


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 20, 2020)

Cough, cough, cough, sneeze, sneeze, sneeze. Both HID and I, along with half the people we know are full of cold. Apparently the criteria for an epidemic is 55 people in every 1000 a day going to the docs with the same symptoms. The local health authority has issued a statement saying that there's currently 106 in every 1000. Interesting stat, not. Just give me a good book and a glass of brandy a few times a day and I'll fight it my way.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			HSBC business banking. We have put in a complaint about their poor service and have received a letter back from them advising they will respond to our complaint within 8 weeks. 8 weeks to respond . That is worthy of another complaint in itself.
		
Click to expand...

It probably takes so long as there is a massive pile of complaints to get through.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 20, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Midsomer Murders S18 E4 Breaking the Chain.
When a cyclist is murdered by throwing a spanner into his wheel.
One of these
View attachment 28996

The actors then spend the whole episode calling it a wrench  

Click to expand...

How can that be murder? Bash them over the head with it, yes, but just lobbing it into the spokes is surely just manslaughter. 
Give me a proper detective program any day, such as Father Brown or Scooby Doo.


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			How can that be murder? Bash them over the head with it, yes, but just lobbing it into the spokes is surely just manslaughter.
Give me a proper detective program any day, such as Father Brown or Scooby Doo. 

Click to expand...

Hey, there's only one top TV policeman, the great Joe Swanson!


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			Hey, there's only one top TV policeman, the great Joe Swanson!





Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, with Officer Dibble a close second.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2020)

Lack of depth in British tennis 🎾...


----------



## DaveR (Jan 22, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Lack of depth in British tennis 🎾...
		
Click to expand...

Probably down to a lack of young people not taking up the sport due to the dress code  

Or maybe we just don't encourage our kids to participate in sport enough, most would rather play on their phones all the time..................


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Probably down to a lack of young people not taking up the sport due to the dress code  

Or maybe we just don't encourage our kids to participate in sport enough, most would rather play on their phones all the time..................
		
Click to expand...

I agree there's a strong case for lack of encouragement to kids participation in sport in general... But cycling appears to be bucking the trend... Perhaps it's time for other sports to follow their lead...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2020)

The press digging around what peripheral royals are doing in life to see if they can kick up a fuss about them 'using their position' for personal gain.  That some may have been doing commercial bits and pieces over many years without anyone bothering does not seem to matter - as a confected anger over these peripherals sets the ground work for spiteful anger and indignation to be directed at Harry and Meghan whatever they do in the future.  By attacking the peripherals today, they will protest that they cannot be accused of hypocrisy in the future when they attack Harry and Meghan.   How very sad.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 22, 2020)

Found out earlier some poor lad from the village I live in died last night, only in his early 20s. Rumour has it he committed suicide after a long bout of depression.
Quite shocked and saddened, although I didn't really know him I know his mother quite well as she works behind the bar in the local pub.
Just goes to show you never truly know what's going on in someone's mind.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 22, 2020)

Going into clothes shop and not being completely sure where the ladies section ends and the mens begins.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Going into clothes shop and not being completely sure where the ladies section ends and the mens begins.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised there's any such thing as men's and ladies sections these days.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 22, 2020)

Smeg appliances, haven’t been impressed with them from the start since moving into new house and now the dishwasher heating element or thermostat has gone, going to cost a small fortune to repair.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2020)

BrianM said:



*Smeg *appliances, haven’t been impressed with them from the start since moving into new house and now the dishwasher heating element or thermostat has gone, going to cost a small fortune to repair.
		
Click to expand...

I can't take that brand name seriously thanks to Red Dwarf.


----------



## Lazkir (Jan 22, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Smeg appliances, haven’t been impressed with them from the start since moving into new house and now the dishwasher heating element or thermostat has gone, going to cost a small fortune to repair.
		
Click to expand...

Normally quite decent machines (depending on age). Also it tends to be the PCB that goes as opposed to the element/stat unit. Still expensive though


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 22, 2020)

Appears our deposed former MP is in line for a peerage. 

Labour MP elected in 2015 in a Labour stronghold. The EU referendum result was strongly leave.

Totally ignored the wishes of her electorate and the seat is now in Conservative hands.

Talk about reward for failure......


----------



## BrianM (Jan 22, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			Normally quite decent machines (depending on age). Also it tends to be the PCB that goes as opposed to the element/stat unit. Still expensive though 

Click to expand...

What’s the PCB?

Checked it out now, could be a pricy repair.....


----------



## Wolf (Jan 22, 2020)

Savage pain im currently experiencing in my left achilles tendon. Was having a nice little run on treadmill yesterday when started to get a dull ache in it, so eased off and rested. Today though it literally feels like a Trojan has stuck an arrow through. Stupid bloody tendon thats me not training or golfing this week now.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2020)

Been feeling very dizzy since Monday. It's like being permanently spannered. Walking in a straight line requires concentration.

Some people would spend a fortune to feel like this.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2020)

Not go


murphthemog said:



			Been feeling very dizzy since Monday. It's like being permanently spannered. Walking in a straight line requires concentration.

Some people would spend a fortune to feel like this.
		
Click to expand...

Not good. You going to see a GP?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not go


Not good. You going to see a GP?
		
Click to expand...

No. I have had it before, but only in China after long haul flights. I am pretty sure it will go away in a week or so. If not, I might reconsider. Cheers for the thought though.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 23, 2020)

Theatres  - and cinemas to some extent -  that sell (and/or allow you to take in) "noisy" snacks. There was a bunch of folk in the row behind yesterday who were rustling like rats on a rubbish heap all through the performance. Arghh!


----------



## drdel (Jan 23, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Been feeling very dizzy since Monday. It's like being permanently spannered. Walking in a straight line requires concentration.

Some people would spend a fortune to feel like this.
		
Click to expand...

Might be worth trying to reset the inner ear's  'balance system' ....

https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/health/treatment-tests-and-therapies/home-epley-maneuver


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2020)

drdel said:



			Might be worth trying to reset the inner ear's  'balance system' ....

https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/health/treatment-tests-and-therapies/home-epley-maneuver

Click to expand...

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Sounds interesting.
		
Click to expand...

And it works, Mrs BiM has benefitted from it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Appears our deposed former MP is in line for a peerage.

Labour MP elected in 2015 in a Labour stronghold. The EU referendum result was strongly leave.

Totally ignored the wishes of her electorate and the seat is now in Conservative hands.

Talk about reward for failure......
		
Click to expand...

Alternatively she thought that her responsibility was to do what she thought best for her electorate and the country as a whole.  Her electorate disagreed.  She would have known full well the risk she was running with her constituents...but stuck to what she thought was right - which is what she's actually elected to do.  No idea what she has done in her time as an MP to deserve a peerage - but sticking to what she thought was right should not IMO disqualify her.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Going into clothes shop and not being completely sure where the ladies section ends and the mens begins.
		
Click to expand...

On a similar line to this, the way that every time I go to a clothes shop, the women's' section seems to have eaten up another chunk of the men's' section. It is as if it has been decided that men do not need new clothes or shoes and if we do, we are happy to chose from about 6 styles (OK maybe a point there).


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2020)

GB72 said:



			On a similar line to this, the way that every time I go to a clothes shop, the women's' section seems to have eaten up another chunk of the men's' section. It is as if it has been decided that men do not need new clothes or shoes and if we do, we are happy to chose from about 6 styles (OK maybe a point there).
		
Click to expand...

yes every time i go into M&S in Sneck the mens is smaller, soon there won't be one


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 23, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Alternatively she thought that her responsibility was to do what she thought best for her electorate and the country as a whole.  Her electorate disagreed.  She would have known full well the risk she was running with her constituents...but stuck to what she thought was right - which is what she's actually elected to do.  No idea what she has done in her time as an MP to deserve a peerage - but sticking to what she thought was right should not IMO disqualify her.
		
Click to expand...

The point is she hasn't done anything to deserve a peerage, only been an MP for one term and managed to lose what is a 'safe' Labour seat.

I don't have a problem with her ignoring her electorate, we had the choice to re-elect her or not. To be getting a peerage for incompetance just stinks.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 23, 2020)

GB72 said:



			On a similar line to this, the way that every time I go to a clothes shop, the women's' section seems to have eaten up another chunk of the men's' section. It is as if it has been decided that men do not need new clothes or shoes and if we do, we are happy to chose from about 6 styles (OK maybe a point there).
		
Click to expand...

Joking aside, it may be that men are resorting to online shopping more and more. I know personally I hate going to actual shops, and, knowing my size, tend to order a lot of clothes and such online. Whereas women are more likely to visit the shops to try things on etc as they always have done.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Joking aside, it may be that men are resorting to online shopping more and more. I know personally I hate going to actual shops, and, knowing my size, tend to order a lot of clothes and such online. Whereas women are more likely to visit the shops to try things on etc as they always have done.
		
Click to expand...

TBH i find sizes wildly differ of anything i've  ever tried to buy online , so i don't tend to buy anything unless i try it on first now


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2020)

having a nose bleed while asleep overnight and waking up to a bed thats looks like someone had been murdered in it


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			having a nose bleed while asleep overnight and waking up to a bed thats looks like someone had been murdered in it

Click to expand...

This happened to an old mate on holiday in Majorca, looked like a murder scene, the maid screamed in Spanish


----------



## Neilds (Jan 23, 2020)

GB72 said:



			On a similar line to this, the way that every time I go to a clothes shop, the women's' section seems to have eaten up another chunk of the men's' section. It is as if it has been decided that men do not need new clothes or shoes and if we do, we are happy to chose from about 6 styles (OK maybe a point there).
		
Click to expand...

And why do shops put the changing rooms right next to the lingerie section - I always feel like a right dirty old man when waiting hours for Mrs S to try on loads of outfits


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 23, 2020)

Finding it surprisingly difficult to volunteer for a couple of local animal rescue centres. One doesn't have sufficient volunteer co-ordinators to co-ordinate new volunteers and hasn't for months and doesn't expect to for months. The other ignored 2 emails and then when I phoned was told they're too busy to deal with my enquiry at the moment...


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 23, 2020)

saving_par said:



			The point is she hasn't done anything to deserve a peerage, only been an MP for one term and managed to lose what is a 'safe' Labour seat.

I don't have a problem with her ignoring her electorate, we had the choice to re-elect her or not. To be getting a peerage for incompetance just stinks.
		
Click to expand...

You haven’t demonstrated incompetence. 
And take a look at the Tories being given peerages after being deselected.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You haven’t demonstrated incompetence.
And take a look at the Tories being given peerages after being deselected.
		
Click to expand...

Losing a safe seat is incompetant is it not?

Honours system around Poitics is a joke regardless of the party they represent.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2020)

saving_par said:



			The point is she hasn't done anything to deserve a peerage, only been an MP for one term and managed to lose what is a 'safe' Labour seat.

I don't have a problem with her ignoring her electorate, we had the choice to re-elect her or not. To be getting a peerage for incompetance just stinks.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she has a significant knowledge and background in an area of life that Labour think would be very useful to have in the House of Lords.  Dunno.  Would seem odd, I agree, if she has nothing specific to offer to the Lords in debates or sitting on committees.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 23, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Losing a safe seat is incompetant is it not?

Honours system around Poitics is a joke regardless of the party they represent.
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2020)

Neilds said:



			And why do shops put the changing rooms right next to the lingerie section - I always feel like a right dirty old man when waiting hours for Mrs S to try on loads of outfits
		
Click to expand...

I bet you wear dark glasses when you're there.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2020)

Auto dipping full beam head lights. Or, more specifically, drivers who rely on this to avoid dazzling other motorists.
They react so slowly it is way too late, and I am already dazzled. Worse still, the headlights in Mrs Mogs BMW are not bright enough to trigger the dipping at all.
Poor invention.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Neilds said:



			And why do shops put the changing rooms right next to the lingerie section - I always feel like a right dirty old man when waiting hours for Mrs S to try on loads of outfits
		
Click to expand...

You should be looking for WD40, not 40 double D  . 
BTW,  who's Mrs S ?


----------



## Slab (Jan 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			having a nose bleed while asleep overnight and waking up to a bed thats looks like someone had been murdered in it

Click to expand...

Yeah in my head I've just given you a Hamish Macbeth voice


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 24, 2020)

Women! Or maybe just golf club women!

"Hi Ladies. That team photo was so fabulous I've ordered you all a copy to keep".

"Hi Ladies. The photos have arrived. If you can pay me the £2.50 asap and I'll pay the photographer".

Is it just me or does the first message suggest a nice gift? The 2nd email contained discussions with the photographer where she decided on what size photo etc. 

I don't really want one but felt it churlish to turn down her offer!

Or maybe I'm just at the end of my tether with them all.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2020)

It 'may' be a massive irritation to those who have booked a holiday over the weekend of the early May Bank Holiday - as they may have missed the fact that this bank holiday has been moved from Monday 4th May to Friday 8th May.  For VE Day.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Women! Or maybe just golf club women!

"Hi Ladies. That team photo was so fabulous I've ordered you all a copy to keep".

"Hi Ladies. The photos have arrived. If you can pay me the £2.50 asap and I'll pay the photographer".

Is it just me or does the first message suggest a nice gift? The 2nd email contained discussions with the photographer where she decided on what size photo etc.

I don't really want one but felt it churlish to turn down her offer!

Or maybe I'm just at the end of my tether with them all.
		
Click to expand...

2 options;

pay its onlt £2.50 after all
tell them you don't want one...


sorted


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			2 options;

pay its onlt £2.50 after all
tell them you don't want one...


sorted

Click to expand...

Yes you're right and I've said ok but suggested she might have mentioned it initially. Hopefully it's ok for the recycling bin!

My (over) reaction is something only her and her type invoke...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Losing a safe seat is incompetant is it not?

Honours system around Poitics is a joke regardless of the party they represent.
		
Click to expand...

Not really incompetence on her part - Corbyn perhaps - but not necessarily her.  She was simply like King Canute trying to stop the tide coming in.  Indeed Canute knew he couldn't stop the tide and was just demonstrating that even as King there was nothing that he could do to thwart the power of nature - in Johnson we had a 'power of nature' that she could do nothing to counter.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Women! Or maybe just golf club women!

"Hi Ladies. That team photo was so fabulous I've ordered you all a copy to keep".

"Hi Ladies. The photos have arrived. If you can pay me the £2.50 asap and I'll pay the photographer".

Is it just me or does the first message suggest a nice gift? The 2nd email contained discussions with the photographer where she decided on what size photo etc.

I don't really want one but felt it churlish to turn down her offer!

Or maybe I'm just at the end of my tether with them all.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be paying for that. Generally one should make people aware that they'll have to pay for something before the event so they have the opportunity to decline.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I wouldn't be paying for that. Generally one should make people aware that they'll have to pay for something before the event so they have the opportunity to decline.
		
Click to expand...

There is a difference between what we might want to do and what the right thing to do is.  Great if they are the same.  Very often, as here, they are not.  I suggest as much as we might not want to pay for the photo - the right thing to do is actually to just pay for it.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There is a difference between what we might want to do and what the right thing to do is.  Great if they are the same.  Very often, as here, they are not.  I suggest as much as we might not want to pay for the photo - the right thing to do is actually to just pay for it.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the right thing to do is find out how many people want one and then order that many rather than make assumptions...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There is a difference between what we might want to do and what the right thing to do is.  Great if they are the same.  Very often, as here, they are not.  I suggest as much as we might not want to pay for the photo - the right thing to do is actually to just pay for it.
		
Click to expand...

No it isn't. If I said I was ordering you a new car, then I said it turned up and you owe me £250,000, would you be saying the right thing to do is pay me for it then?? 


Imurg said:



			Surely the right thing to do is find out how many people want one and then order that many rather than make assumptions...
		
Click to expand...

Obviously this!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There is a difference between what we might want to do and what the right thing to do is.  Great if they are the same.  Very often, as here, they are not.  I suggest as much as we might not want to pay for the photo - the right thing to do is actually to just pay for it.
		
Click to expand...

The right thing to do is consult people about whether they want to pay for one. You can't order something on behalf of someone else then demand money from them without agreement. Regardless of the cost involved. 

I would be telling them I don't want it and wouldn't be giving them the £2.50.


----------



## drdel (Jan 24, 2020)

Its never 'right' or 'oblige', commit or pressurise anyone to spend their money.


----------



## Junior (Jan 24, 2020)

Gall Stones....... holy crap, i've never had pain like it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*I wouldn't be paying for that*. Generally one should make people aware that they'll have to pay for something before the event so they have the opportunity to decline.
		
Click to expand...

why doesn't that suprise me...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Surely the right thing to do is find out how many people want one and then order that many rather than make assumptions...
		
Click to expand...

That is indeed the right thing that she should have done - but our OPster has the dilemma - do what she wants to do (thanks but no thanks) - or do the right thing (ok - you made the effort - you should have checked - but I'll have one to avoid upset)


----------



## DRW (Jan 24, 2020)

Junior said:



			Gall Stones....... holy crap, i've never had pain like it.
		
Click to expand...

They can be very painful that's for sure, about 7.5 out of 10 on the pain scale. Wifes mum had them but no pain and passed some but didn't even realise she had, until she went yellow. 

Used to have them and some attacks went on for hours, sure don't miss them.

Your first one or had loads of attacks already and are you signed up for keyhole surgery ?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That is indeed the right thing that she should have done - but our OPster has the dilemma - do what she wants to do (thanks but no thanks) - or do the right thing (ok - you made the effort - you should have checked - but I'll have one to avoid upset)
		
Click to expand...

I think you are confusing "the right thing" with "the overly polite British let's not offend anyone thing" here.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 24, 2020)

The busker outside my office window who is currently playing Xmas tunes on the Oboe


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2020)

Junior said:



			Gall Stones....... holy crap, i've never had pain like it.
		
Click to expand...

Check out gallstone ileus. Nasty condition.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That is indeed the right thing that she should have done - but our OPster has the dilemma - do what she wants to do (thanks but no thanks) - or do the right thing (ok - you made the effort - you should have checked - but I'll have one to avoid upset)
		
Click to expand...

Er.....No.
If the person organising the photo is daft enough to not ask for numbers before ordering then they deserve to have to foot the bill when some dont want one....
Why should I, or AJ in this case, be out of pocket just to stop offence being taken by not wanting a picture....?
It may only be a couple of quid but that's not the point


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think you are confusing "the right thing" with "the overly polite British let's not offend anyone thing" here.
		
Click to expand...

Not really.  But in a way doing the British thing, in a situation such as this, is also the right thing.

It's not so much the fear of offending - it's knowing such as the photos might well have been ordered in good faith - some might have been told that it would cost £2.50 but our OPer may have missed getting told - or simply by mistake not been told.  And there is nothing wrong with doing whatever you can to avoid upset in any group - it's not just about the other individual - even if sometimes that might cost you, and actually might not be what you instinctively want to do (tell her to take one).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2020)

Automatic headlights on cars and their interactions with the satnav.  The new one keeps telling me to turn them on despite it being broad daylight. By doing so, the satnav goes into night mode. Yes, I understand that on days like these dipped headlights are a sensible idea. But that doesn’t mean the satnav has to be in night mode. And there doesn’t appear to be an option in the menu to alter it...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not really.  But in a way doing the British thing, in a situation such as this, is also the right thing.

It's not so much the fear of offending - it's knowing such as the photos might well have been ordered in good faith - some might have been told that it would cost £2.50 but our OPer may have missed getting told - or simply by mistake not been told.  And there is nothing wrong with doing whatever you can to avoid upset in any group - even if sometimes that might cost you, and actually might not be what you instinctively want to do (tell her to take one).
		
Click to expand...

Surely we should be doing the European thing; what would that be, you must know. 🤣


----------



## Junior (Jan 24, 2020)

DRW said:



			They can be very painful that's for sure, about 7.5 out of 10 on the pain scale. Wifes mum had them but no pain and passed some but didn't even realise she had, until she went yellow.

Used to have them and some attacks went on for hours, sure don't miss them.

Your first one or had loads of attacks already and are you signed up for keyhole surgery ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, first bout of them Darren.  Had them for about 4 weeks now.  A good non-fatty diet helps, but even the "good fats" trigger them.  I was on holiday golfing in Portugal last week and had a couple of attacks in the early hours, the pain makes me throw up.  Booked to see the consultant on Monday, hopefully surgery asap.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2020)

Dr's appointments, becoming an absolute farce now to get an appointment with my GP, had a minor op last year need a follow-up up with GP which he told me i had to have but can't pre book, ring up every day for 2 weeks ao far and as usual ring back tomorrow sorry Mr Wolf we don't do pre book appointments. Only its not that easy when you're working to ring  and be available to attend.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2020)

Getting 14 pieces of "post" today and not one of them is a letter, bill, card, statement or anything addressed to anyone living here.
14 pieces of junk mail.......
Might start a junk mail tree but it would probably top 20 feet by December


----------



## DRW (Jan 24, 2020)

Junior said:



			Yes, first bout of them Darren.  Had them for about 4 weeks now.  A good non-fatty diet helps, but even the "good fats" trigger them.  I was on holiday golfing in Portugal last week and had a couple of attacks in the early hours, the pain makes me throw up.  Booked to see the consultant on Monday, hopefully surgery asap.
		
Click to expand...

Surprising how many people have them, when I got talking to people. Had mine taken out 3 or 4 years ago now, all very smoothly and no problems since or side effects(same with my mum and wifes mum).

Yeah the being sick is a nice effect, your bringing back all the good times and memories and the late night parties I had with mine. Glad when I dumped her  Put up with mine for to many months, before having the operation due to wrong time of year for an operation work wise.

Diet didn't help for me tbh during the period , would quite often wake up in the middle of the night with an attack starting, hours after eating(I stopped eating after 6pm to try to help, which it did), could have them after eating a salad etc.

Whatever you do, don't push up under you rib cage when one is going to see if it is the gall bladder, it hurts btw

Feel for you, hopefully they remove the gall bladder fairly quickly via keyhole, one day stay, few bruises, a number of weeks off from activities/golf and as good as new and no more pain


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 24, 2020)

So I ruffled the hornets nest by suggesting she should have mentioned the cost originally. She clearly didn't like that "hang on - you don't have to have on if you don't want it and it is cheap". Me "that's not the point but I'll leave £2.50 in the office for you".


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not really incompetence on her part - Corbyn perhaps - but not necessarily her.  She was simply like King Canute trying to stop the tide coming in.  Indeed Canute knew he couldn't stop the tide and was just demonstrating that even as King there was nothing that he could do to thwart the power of nature - in Johnson we had a 'power of nature' that she could do nothing to counter.
		
Click to expand...

How do you explain Zac Goldsmith? Was that Corbyn’s fault as well?


----------



## Slab (Jan 24, 2020)

My irritation is thinking that Gall Stones must be someone off Love Island or some other crap reality show 🤔


----------



## Crow (Jan 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not really.  But in a way doing the British thing, in a situation such as this, is also the right thing.

It's not so much the fear of offending - it's knowing such as the photos might well have been ordered in good faith - some might have been told that it would cost £2.50 but our OPer may have missed getting told - or simply by mistake not been told.  And there is nothing wrong with doing whatever you can to avoid upset in any group - it's not just about the other individual - even if sometimes that might cost you, and actually might not be what you instinctively want to do (tell her to take one).
		
Click to expand...

So you'd rather piss off all the people who don't want a picture to save the face of one presumptuous person? 
That causes more upset in my eyes. 

The pictures might have been taken by a friend and this lady was doing it to ensure business for the friend.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			So I ruffled the hornets nest by suggesting she should have mentioned the cost originally. She clearly didn't like that "hang on - you don't have to have on if you don't want it and it is cheap". Me "that's not the point but I'll leave £2.50 in the office for you".
		
Click to expand...

Reading through it all and it seems that the  issue is certainly with the way the lady communicated with you the first time - it does certainly come across as if it was a “freebie” as opposed to any cost implications - she should have mentioned the cost at the start and given you the option.


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Getting 14 pieces of "post" today and not one of them is a letter, bill, card, statement or anything addressed to anyone living here.
14 pieces of junk mail.......
Might start a junk mail tree but it would probably top 20 feet by December
		
Click to expand...

Put them in the post as “return to sender”


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Dr's appointments, becoming an absolute farce now to get an appointment with my GP, had a minor op last year need a follow-up up with GP which he told me i had to have but can't pre book, ring up every day for 2 weeks ao far and as usual ring back tomorrow sorry Mr Wolf we don't do pre book appointments. Only its not that easy when you're working to ring  and be available to attend.
		
Click to expand...

Second that; work some distance away and can't get near a first thing in the morning or last thing in the evening appointment at ours for all the retired people who have all day every day to go.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 24, 2020)

Check out at Spanish supermarket today. So slow, people cannot find their money, changing everything. Woman in front had 8 items which came to €11 plus. She coppered up and did not have enough cash to pay so had to decide which one to return.

Paid my bill, asked in €’s and when back at Hotel it was in £’s.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Er.....No.
If the person organising the photo is daft enough to not ask for numbers before ordering then they deserve to have to foot the bill when some dont want one....
Why should I, or AJ in this case, be out of pocket just to stop offence being taken by not wanting a picture....?
It may only be a couple of quid but that's not the point
		
Click to expand...

If was £20 maybe

It's £2.50

Bearly a cup of tea in the bar afters as everyone bans on about


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 24, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Second that; work some distance away and can't get near a first thing in the morning or last thing in the evening appointment at ours for all the retired people who have all day every day to go.
		
Click to expand...

Do your Surgery’s not offer booking appointments on-line?

Us retired folks need the early mornings or late evening for appointments, leaves the day free for Golf.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Do your Surgery’s not offer booking appointments on-line?

Us retired folks need the early mornings or late evening for appointments, leaves the day free for Golf. 

Click to expand...

Nope no online booking so as a worker I'm losing out in any way of booking


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2020)

Finding that my Ebay account has been hacked by somebody


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Finding that my Ebay account has been hacked by somebody
		
Click to expand...

Have they been buying golf clubs?  Or holidays...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have they been buying golf clubs?  Or holidays...
		
Click to expand...

Not this time, no it was Playstation stuff 😣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Not this time, no it was Playstation stuff 😣
		
Click to expand...

Hope you get it sorted mate.


----------



## chellie (Jan 24, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Nope no online booking so as a worker I'm losing out in any way of booking
		
Click to expand...

Ours do online ones as well as phone or visiting the surgery ones. However, I've never managed to get one.


----------



## Piece (Jan 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Dr's appointments, becoming an absolute farce now to get an appointment with my GP, had a minor op last year need a follow-up up with GP which he told me i had to have but can't pre book, ring up every day for 2 weeks ao far and as usual ring back tomorrow sorry Mr Wolf we don't do pre book appointments. Only its not that easy when you're working to ring  and be available to attend.
		
Click to expand...

Not great. Our surgery uses AskMyGP online app. It’s brilliant. You fill in the issue and it’s then submitted. You get a ring back very quickly, can be minutes, and it’s either sorted then or you get an appt or prescription written. Save them and me time.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 25, 2020)

dog owners who could care less, watched 3 different lots walking along the river todasy fail to pick up or even have a bag with them.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 25, 2020)

Dog owners who come up to you after their (off the lead) dog nearly rips your throat out when you’ve been simply walking along minding your own business.

They will invariably say something like: ‘He / she wouldn’t normally have done that, it was the provocative way you cowered and screamed in utter terror when he / she came charging at you slavering and slobbering, baring his / her teeth and barking like crazy. It must have frightened poor little Satan /Satana.

They would never harm you... Gum you to death most likely.’


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 25, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			dog owners who could care less, watched 3 different lots walking along the river todasy fail to pick up or even have a bag with them.
		
Click to expand...

Report the location and times to your local council envormental department, they should have patrols they can send .


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2020)

First loss of the season for the Saturday over 40s team I play for. Stings a bit as we'd beat them 9-2 earlier in the season but we were really poor today, their pitch was tiny and they just lumped long balls all day and we couldn't cope.
Missed the chance to go top as well 🤬


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2020)

The number of women commentating and analysing mens' football when, in my opinion, most of them aren't very good at all and, during exciting passages of play, they get a bit high pitched and shrieky.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 26, 2020)

Slime said:



			The number of women commentating and analysing mens' football when, in my opinion, most of them aren't very good at all and, during exciting passages of play, they get a bit high pitched and shrieky.
		
Click to expand...

I went to the football yesterday , my wife couldn't make it so took my mate 

The stuff she came out with I think so many people want to say but can't because it's "sexist"

Women shouting as stewards just sound too whiney rather than commanding 

Lady commentary is terrible

Then everytime players fell over was get up you girl 

Or you dropped your purse 

I turned to her with each comment I went if you were male someone would complain about those remarks


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 26, 2020)

Slime said:



			The number of women commentating and analysing mens' football when, in my opinion, most of them aren't very good at all and, during exciting passages of play, they get a bit high pitched and shrieky.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly have to agree. I think the content is ok but the pitch and tone of many voices are slightly irritating.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Sadly have to agree. I think the content is ok but the pitch and tone of many voices are slightly irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Same with some of the blokes too...Gary Neville and Jamie Carraghers voices are awful.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 26, 2020)

Carragher - you can hear the spittle spraying in his ever so slightly exaggerated scouse accent - can't stand him.

Another voice that I really don't get on with is BBCs Alan Green and Jonathon Pearce not much better.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you like cinema Phil, look into the season ticket type deals they do (Limitless in our case as we are near an Odeon). Mrs BiM informs me we are now down to under £5 per film, and that will be under £4 per film by the time renewal is due.
		
Click to expand...

Vue Cinema is only £5.
Cineworld is a complete rip off.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 26, 2020)

Slime said:



			The number of women commentating and analysing mens' football when, in my opinion, most of them aren't very good at all and, during exciting passages of play, they get a bit high pitched and shrieky.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree on the analysis, I'd much rather hear from someone who has actually played the game at the top level and can give their view on the play because they have been there and done it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 26, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Vue Cinema is only £5.
Cineworld is a complete rip off.
		
Click to expand...

Our local is an odeon, we could travel to Wycombe for cheaper tickets, but pay more in transport


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Our local is an odeon, we could travel to Wycombe for cheaper tickets, but pay more in transport
		
Click to expand...

My local is a Odean,a new one is in the process of being built.
Apparently it’s going to be a Cineworld😤.
They might get more people in & less watching via other methods if they didn’t charge so much.

And don’t get me started on the price of popcorn


----------



## Wolf (Jan 26, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			My local is a Odean,a new one is in the process of being built.
Apparently it’s going to be a Cineworld😤.
They might get more people in & less watching via other methods if they didn’t charge so much.

And don’t get me started on the price of popcorn
		
Click to expand...

Odeon are a rip off as are cineworld. Mrs Wolf and I Took 3 of the kids last year see Lego  movie 2, including a fruit shoot and kids popcorn it cost me £82 effectively for 90 mins entertainment.. Took same 3 to see Avengers End Game at VUE on ooening day but this time had sweets & popcorn for everyone as it was 3hrs long the total cost £27 quid.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Odeon are a rip off as are cineworld. Mrs Wolf and I Took 3 of the kids last year see Lego  movie 2, including a fruit shoot and kids popcorn it cost me £82 effectively for 90 mins entertainment.. Took same 3 to see Avengers End Game at VUE on ooening day but this time had sweets & popcorn for everyone as it was 3hrs long the total cost £27 quid.
		
Click to expand...

I’d be checking my receipt if they (odeon) charged me that. Missus is (nit for much longer) an auditor for odeon. Kids mix are £3.29 nationwide, so either they wanted £13 per person in a family ticket (pretty unlikely unless Leicester Square) or they cocked up. 

Fully agree, Vue is they way forward though. Will be frequenting there more now that the supply of free tickets is about to run out.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 26, 2020)

Home deliveries at stupid o'clock on Sunday mornings... If the shop ain't yet open for business it shouldn't be pandering to its lazyarse customers...


----------



## stefanovic (Jan 26, 2020)

What is it supposed to tell me when the female Radio 5 commentator says 'Oh, what a lovely ball!'
Other than I need to switch off.


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Home deliveries at stupid o'clock on Sunday mornings... If the shop ain't yet open for business* it shouldn't be pandering to its lazyarse customers...*

Click to expand...

I know someone who has food delivered, she has advanced MS and is confined to a wheel chair.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 26, 2020)

Slime said:



			I know someone who has food delivered, she has advanced MS and is confined to a wheel chair.
		
Click to expand...

Add to that families with two working parents, who'd rather spend time with their kids having fun than walking around a shop. 

But then I guess some people still only have a landline and turn their TV over by getting up and pressing buttons on the TV. Heaven forbid people move with the times...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 26, 2020)

Slime said:



			I know someone who has food delivered, she has advanced MS and is confined to a wheel chair.
		
Click to expand...

Going to suggest your acquaintance neither requests early morning deliveries or fits the "lazyarse" description ...


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Going to suggest your acquaintance neither requests early morning deliveries or fits the "lazyarse" description ...
		
Click to expand...

She can't request early deliveries because the carers don't get her out of bed until 9.00am.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2020)

Been tough few days. HID apparently fainted in school on Thursday and fell and has a suspected broken wrist although despite 4 different x-rays nothing apparent in ED or when reviewed by the T&O consultant on Friday due the bruising and swelling so needs to go back in 10-14 days for another x-ray. More concerning was her BP (already on medication to control/lower) and the fact it was off the chart in ED and which is thought to have caused the momentary faint. ECG and triponin tesrs all clear and so not a heart issue. She's in a lot of pain and not sleeping. 

Plus point was she saw her GP on Friday and they've changed her BP medication and the diastolic numbers beginning to come down already. She insisted I played golf knowing staying at home would drive me nuts and I'd get under her feet. She's started to feel as though her depression is coming back and so had taken steps to get on top of this and so this set-back hasn't helped her overall well being. Very good treatment by A&E though


----------



## IanM (Jan 27, 2020)

Pondering if I can manage to be at Bearwood for H4H on the Monday, before driving back to Wales Monday night, followed by the Tuesday morning drive to the north of Scotland for the following week's Islay meet?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2020)

IanM said:



			Pondering if I can manage to be at Bearwood for H4H on the Monday, before driving back to Wales Monday night, followed by the Tuesday morning drive to the north of Scotland for the following week's Islay meet?
		
Click to expand...

you are not going to the north of Scotland ....West.... its not even north of Glasgow


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2020)

IanM said:



			Pondering if I can manage to be at Bearwood for H4H on the Monday, before driving back to Wales Monday night, followed by the Tuesday morning drive to the north of Scotland for the following week's Islay meet?
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can.


----------



## IanM (Jan 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			you are not going to the north of Scotland ....West.... its not even north of Glasgow

Click to expand...


....I am not going straight to Islay... got a week near Loch Awe first.... that might not be north for you pros in Inverness, but for a bloke spending his working week in Southampton............. it's off the page of the road atlas!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2020)

IanM said:



			....I am not going straight to Islay... got a week near Loch Awe first.... that might not be north for you pros in Inverness, but for a bloke spending his working week in Southampton............. it's off the page of the road atlas!! 

Click to expand...

thats still not the North of Scotland eithere not even north of Perth, west still... North would be.... well north, Inverness is not even that far North, there s another 100 miles after that


----------



## IanM (Jan 27, 2020)

..........that'll be blooming Norway Pat, I've been there.  Cold.  Lots of snow!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2020)

IanM said:



			..........that'll be blooming Norway Pat, I've been there.  Cold.  Lots of snow! 

Click to expand...

you didn't do geography at school then


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2020)

My company lease car runs out at the end of June so I have started the process of looking for a replacement. The lack of knowledge from sales people about their own product never ceases to amaze me each time I go through this. A Honda dealer has just confirmed that a particular model has a diesel automatic, I've just checked the Honda website and it does not, and a Hyundai salesman used probably 4 times in the two minutes we spoke. If you are going to do a job then have some professional pride and do it properly, learn about your product.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 27, 2020)

Don’t want to post this in the Auschwitz thread as it will detract from what people are posting on there. But I find it irritating that every news report on radio, Tv and the msm on the net always say “The Nazis killed 1M Jews at Auschwitz” or “The Nazis exterminated 6M jews in the Holocaust” there is never any reference to Germany. I think this is wrong, I agree we should forgive the Germans but we should never forget what they committed just 75 years ago.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 27, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Don’t want to post this in the Auschwitz thread as it will detract from what people are posting on there. But I find it irritating that every news report on radio, Tv and the msm on the net always say “The Nazis killed 1M Jews at Auschwitz” or “The Nazis exterminated 6M jews in the Holocaust” there is never any reference to Germany. I think this is wrong, I agree we should forgive the Germans but we should never forget what they committed just 75 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose you don't say Cambodians carried out the genocide, rather it was pol pot and the Khmer rouge.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My company lease car runs out at the end of June so I have started the process of looking for a replacement. The lack of knowledge from sales people about their own product never ceases to amaze me each time I go through this. A Honda dealer has just confirmed that a particular model has a diesel automatic, I've just checked the Honda website and it does not, and a Hyundai salesman used probably 4 times in the two minutes we spoke. If you are going to do a job then have some professional pride and do it properly, learn about your product.
		
Click to expand...

If you are going to the dealership are you getting the car from them when you place the order?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If you are going to the dealership are you getting the car from them when you place the order?
		
Click to expand...

Have done for my last 3 cars and that is my preferred option this time. In the two instances today the dealers are in my home town so that would be really convenient for servicing as well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have done for my last 3 cars and that is my preferred option this time. In the two instances today the dealers are in my home town so that would be really convenient for servicing as well.
		
Click to expand...

You could Service it there regardless


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have done for my last 3 cars and that is my preferred option this time. In the two instances today the dealers are in my home town so that would be really convenient for servicing as well.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. When I was a sales manager the amount of time my sales people lost to company car people who ordered elsewhere through leasing companies that wouldn’t use us was incredible.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have done for my last 3 cars and that is my preferred option this time. In the two instances today the dealers are in my home town so that would be really convenient for servicing as well.
		
Click to expand...

My company car lease ended last year, for tax reasons I decided to privately lease this time. Our local Volvo dealer whilst very helpful could not match Nationwide vehicle contracts on price, I got my XC40 supplied by Mill North East. 
The website is really easy to navigate and I recommend them....

https://www.nationwidevehiclecontra...cJXD0JmivgDg6XSlLl6NsuXWx7vTl_TwaAnTAEALw_wcB


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			You could Service it there regardless
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely but it's even better to do everything through one source.


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice one. When I was a sales manager the amount of time my sales people lost to company car people who ordered elsewhere through leasing companies that wouldn’t use us was incredible.
		
Click to expand...

the counter to that currently seems to be wanting to buy a car for cash! basically been shown the door in 2 dealerships recently for having no interest in taking out a lease or finance, the latter one having to listen to why the salesman has the worst job in the world and cant wait to leave. be like that ill take the free test drives and the luke warm cup of coffee and find someone who actually wants to sell one lol


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 27, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I suppose you don't say Cambodians carried out the genocide, rather it was pol pot and the Khmer rouge.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the same thing, it feels like the perpetrators are trying to distance themselves from the atrocities. Almost airbrushing themselves out of their culpability.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)

Work colleagues who are always too busy to cover any absentee's work, whilst never being too busy to take the time to disrupt your working day telling you just how busy they are.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			the counter to that currently seems to be wanting to buy a car for cash! basically been shown the door in 2 dealerships recently for having no interest in taking out a lease or finance, the latter one having to listen to why the salesman has the worst job in the world and cant wait to leave. be like that ill take the free test drives and the luke warm cup of coffee and find someone who actually wants to sell one lol
		
Click to expand...

 seen that loads. 

Good salespeople were really hard to find. Most just pre judge the person. 

To me a sale is a sale regardless,


----------



## Dando (Jan 27, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			My company car lease ended last year, for tax reasons I decided to privately lease this time. Our local Volvo dealer whilst very helpful could not match Nationwide vehicle contracts on price, I got my XC40 supplied by Mill North East.
The website is really easy to navigate and I recommend them....

https://www.nationwidevehiclecontra...cJXD0JmivgDg6XSlLl6NsuXWx7vTl_TwaAnTAEALw_wcB

Click to expand...

I’ve used nationwide vehicles for my last 2 cars and they’ve been great


----------



## BrianM (Jan 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My company lease car runs out at the end of June so I have started the process of looking for a replacement. The lack of knowledge from sales people about their own product never ceases to amaze me each time I go through this. A Honda dealer has just confirmed that a particular model has a diesel automatic, I've just checked the Honda website and it does not, and a Hyundai salesman used probably 4 times in the two minutes we spoke. If you are going to do a job then have some professional pride and do it properly, learn about your product.
		
Click to expand...

Lease Loco is a good comparison website, my own runs out in March, I wanted the BMW 8 series grand coupe, was a bargain at about 3k down and £360 a month, the wife said no though, it’s not a family friendly car 😂😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Lease Loco is a good comparison website, my own runs out in March, I wanted the BMW 8 series grand coupe, was a bargain at about 3k down and £360 a month, the wife said no though, it’s not a family friendly car 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip. What miles do you do? I'm up to 20k and that is a bit of a killer.

My wife has rejected every option so far 😡. Bloomin hard work. 8 series, good effort 🤣👍


----------



## BrianM (Jan 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks for the tip. What miles do you do? I'm up to 20k and that is a bit of a killer.

My wife has rejected every option so far 😡. Bloomin hard work. 8 series, good effort 🤣👍
		
Click to expand...

10k a year, I’m personal lease though.
It’s all about moving when the right deal is in and not hanging about.
I’ve paid 16k for 3 years hassle free driving in a Volkswagen Touerag, hard pushed to get anything as good 😫
Pistonheads have a lease deal thread, pop on and have a look 👍🏻


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 27, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes the same thing, it feels like the perpetrators are trying to distance themselves from the atrocities. Almost airbrushing themselves out of their culpability.
		
Click to expand...

Germans still suffer from a national malaise from the atrocities carried out by their government in the World Wars. They don’t forget.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 27, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Germans still suffer from a national malaise from the atrocities carried out by their government in the World Wars. They don’t forget.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not so sure, I’ve read a lot of articles like this....

https://www.timesofisrael.com/german-poll-indicates-dramatic-change-in-perception-of-wwii/

(I’m sure some do though.)


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2020)

Came down this morning the youview box says no signal 

The Freesat said no signal 

Managed to get most of it back now but my signals 8%.. aerial still on roof and sat still on house lol 


Oh and typing on this forum is awful!! It takes forever to catch up. Taken to typing a note on my phone and copying it across to the forum


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 28, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Came down this morning the youview box says no signal 

The Freesat said no signal 

Managed to get most of it back now but my signals 8%.. aerial still on roof and sat still on house lol 


Oh and typing on this forum is awful!! It takes forever to catch up. Taken to typing a note on my phone and copying it across to the forum
		
Click to expand...

I find the typing thing is at its worst in chrome , but  not so bad in opera. 
Maybe try a different browser ?


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 28, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			I’m not so sure, I’ve read a lot of articles like this....

https://www.timesofisrael.com/german-poll-indicates-dramatic-change-in-perception-of-wwii/

(I’m sure some do though.)
		
Click to expand...

I guess attitudes and perceptions change as things fall further into history.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I find the typing thing is at its worst in chrome , but  not so bad in opera. 
Maybe try a different browser ?
		
Click to expand...

I am indeed using Chrome but I don't feel like changing my browser on my phone because of one website 

I can see what you mean tho even on Chromebook it's constantly refreshing when typing


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add to that eBay sellers who start at a penny or 99p but then put a reserve on the item; why?  Just start it at your reserve price.
		
Click to expand...

Simple...because when you do no one bids, as I an finding as the moment. I thought it would be a good idea to start as my reserve, which wasn't very high anyway, but people won't bid. You drop it down to 99p start and the clowns will then bid over your reserve. ????????????????? How does that work???????????????


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2020)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Simple...because when you do no one bids, as I an finding as the moment. I thought it would be a good idea to start as my reserve, which wasn't very high anyway, but people won't bid. You drop it down to 99p start and the clowns will then bid over your reserve. ????????????????? How does that work???????????????
		
Click to expand...

Because people are always trying to get things as cheaply as possible 
Item may be worth 50 quid and the bidder may want it and be willing to pay up to 60 for it.
But start it low and they think theres a chance to get it for 35 or 40.
So the bids come in...
I've given up,on the auctions, these days I just put things on at a realistic buy it now price and let it roll
Normally sold within a week.


----------



## Russ_D (Jan 28, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Don’t want to post this in the Auschwitz thread as it will detract from what people are posting on there. But I find it irritating that every news report on radio, Tv and the msm on the net always say “The Nazis killed 1M Jews at Auschwitz” or “The Nazis exterminated 6M jews in the Holocaust” there is never any reference to Germany. I think this is wrong, I agree we should forgive the Germans but we should never forget what they committed just 75 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

The majaority of Germans did not agree with the killing of Jews (or the others mirdered) after all many of the Jewis community had fought for Germany in WW1, assisted in the rebuilding of the country ofter the war. Hitler was twisted, he believed they were taking all the jobs and income from "racially pure" Germans.

The death camps were run by branches of the SS (the military arm of the Nazi party) whereas POW camps where run by the Whermacht or the Luftwaffe (these guys hated the SS). So to tar all Germans with the same brush isn't fair. Did some "non nazi's" commit attrocities? yes (Wormholt massacre during battle of France is one exapmle, but they were rare compared to the SS, SA ans Gestapo) but sepak to any veteran and they will say they were not fighting the Germans but the Nazis.
Anyway rant over, as you were peeps


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			The majaority of Germans did not agree with the killing of Jews (or the others mirdered) after all many of the Jewis community had fought for Germany in WW1, assisted in the rebuilding of the country ofter the war. Hitler was twisted, he believed they were taking all the jobs and income from "racially pure" Germans.

The death camps were run by branches of the SS (the military arm of the Nazi party) whereas POW camps where run by the Whermacht or the Luftwaffe (these guys hated the SS). So to tar all Germans with the same brush isn't fair. Did some "non nazi's" commit attrocities? yes (Wormholt massacre during battle of France is one exapmle, but they were rare compared to the SS, SA ans Gestapo) but sepak to any veteran and they will say they were not fighting the Germans but the Nazis.
Anyway rant over, as you were peeps 

Click to expand...

i think you might be confused, Wormholt was committed by the Leibstandardte , Hitlers ss bodygaurd, if you read the Gestapo reports the german population were just a guilty and backed up what the nazi's did, or at least let it happen


----------



## Russ_D (Jan 28, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i think you might be confused, Wormholt was committed by the Leibstandardte , Hitlers ss bodygaurd, if you read the Gestapo reports the german population were just a guilty and backed up what the nazi's did, or at least let it happen
		
Click to expand...

You are correct it was the 1st SS division Leibstandarte, at the time many British soldiers thought the SS were part of the  Wehrmacht.

Fear makes people do strange things. I wouldn't take the Gestapo reports at face value. As the war turned in the Allies favour many senior officials were trying to pass the blame even on to "normal germans", even the allies would falsify reports in the name of dis-information (I'm sure some were true). 
I know many Germans turned a blind eye to what was happening but like i said when you live your life in fear of the SS knocking at your door you'd do things you wouldnt normally do.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			You are correct it was the 1st SS division Leibstandarte, at the time many British soldiers thought the SS were part of the  Wehrmacht.

Fear makes people do strange things. I wouldn't take the Gestapo reports at face value. As the war turned in the Allies favour many senior officials were trying to pass the blame even on to "normal germans", even the allies would falsify reports in the name of dis-information (I'm sure some were true).
I know many Germans turned a blind eye to what was happening but like i said when you live your life in fear of the SS knocking at your door you'd do things you wouldnt normally do.
		
Click to expand...

i think you might be getting confused the Gestapo files are all denouncements of other germans, its a fallacy the the SD and Gestapo where everywhere... they wern't they didn't need to be the german people were all grassing each other up to them. people were sent to consentration camps for "looking supicious" or not giving the Nazi salute... imagine what they did to those who did not agree with the nazi's?


----------



## Russ_D (Jan 28, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i think you might be getting confused the Gestapo files are all denouncements of other germans, its a fallacy the the SD and Gestapo where everywhere... they wern't they didn't need to be the german people were all grassing each other up to them. people were sent to consentration camps for "looking supicious" or not giving the Nazi salute... imagine what they did to those who did not agree with the nazi's?
		
Click to expand...

You're right (just my dodgy way of explaining myself), no need for the SS or Gestapo to be everywhere. All you need is to sow the seed and the population will do the rest. Start mass paranoia and sit back and wait for the people to become informants (self preservation is a strong thing).

Whatever the choice the Germans made, whether standing up against the regime, turning a blind eye, joining the Nazi's or making them think you supported them, in the end they all were punished to some extent. Not a pleasant situation to be in.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2020)

TFL and travelcards. I always used to buy monthly travelcards because years ago they were decent value. Now after several years of single fares being frozen (with proud boasting from TFL/Sadiq every year) while travelcard prices were quietly hoisted up, now I would actually lose money buying a travelcard. February is a short month so slightly extreme example - but a zone 1-7 travelcard for me would now be £275 I believe (last year it was 268), whereas simply tapping my card in and out every day would total around £250 for the month barring an unexpectedly large amount of journeys on weekends.

Why do they not want to sell travelcards anymore?? They must not sell any now they're such appalling value? Only worth buying if you travel in and out of London every Saturday and Sunday as well.

@pauljames87 you're my TFL man usually, can you shed any light on this? Seems weird to me, like they are purposely steering people away from travelcards.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 28, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			You're right (just my dodgy way of explaining myself), no need for the SS or Gestapo to be everywhere. All you need is to sow the seed and the population will do the rest. Start mass paranoia and sit back and wait for the people to become informants (self preservation is a strong thing).

Whatever the choice the Germans made, whether standing up against the regime, turning a blind eye, joining the Nazi's or making them think you supported them, in the end they all were punished to some extent. Not a pleasant situation to be in.
		
Click to expand...

i was already aware of the way the regime operated, but recently read "Alone in Berlin" which a novel based on the story of a Geman couple who distributed post cards questioning the war and Hitler at the start of the 2nd WW. they distributed a couple of hundred cards all were handed in to the GSpo by the public who found them. the book includes someof  files and reports and some of the cards from the case. they were both sent to a peoples court found Guilty and beheaded in Prison. of course it was written after the war.

well worth the read


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			TFL and travelcards. I always used to buy monthly travelcards because years ago they were decent value. Now after several years of single fares being frozen (with proud boasting from TFL/Sadiq every year) while travelcard prices were quietly hoisted up, now I would actually lose money buying a travelcard. February is a short month so slightly extreme example - but a zone 1-7 travelcard for me would now be £275 I believe (last year it was 268), whereas simply tapping my card in and out every day would total around £250 for the month barring an unexpectedly large amount of journeys on weekends.

Why do they not want to sell travelcards anymore?? They must not sell any now they're such appalling value? Only worth buying if you travel in and out of London every Saturday and Sunday as well.

@pauljames87 you're my TFL man usually, can you shed any light on this? Seems weird to me, like they are purposely steering people away from travelcards.
		
Click to expand...

Morning! Tfl pushed everyone onto oyster to slowly get the ticket offices closed. Saved themsleves millions doing so.

This lastest move is simple but clever. Moving people to contactless gets rid of the need for oyster cards full stop. More and more people have contactless phones or cards so means a steady income without so much of an outlay for the company in the cards 

I believe they switched to paying for oyster cards rather refundable deposits ..  

They want oyster gone long term for contactless to cut out plastic waste aswell 

But then again it's been over a decade since I worked on a gateline 

Doesn't it cap at a travelcard if you went too high aswell?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Morning! Tfl pushed everyone onto oyster to slowly get the ticket offices closed. Saved themsleves millions doing so.

This lastest move is simple but clever. *Moving people to contactless gets rid of the need for oyster cards full stop.* More and more people have contactless phones or cards so means a steady income without so much of an outlay for the company in the cards

I believe they switched to paying for oyster cards rather refundable deposits ..

They want oyster gone long term for contactless to cut out plastic waste aswell

But then again it's been over a decade since I worked on a gateline

Doesn't it cap at a travelcard if you went too high aswell?
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that (in bold) - one thing I liked about travelcards was that I can cover my travel for the month immediately after payday, so no fears of not being able to travel in the week before payday because I've run out of dosh. So my new plan is to put 250 quid of top-up onto my Oyster card for February instead of the travelcard I used to get. So I'll still be using the Oyster.

Yeah I think the daily cap is like £14 something, my standard daily fare for going to and from work is £11.20. On Wednesdays I travel more because I have football after work so it's £12.80 those days. Basically I'm never in much danger of reaching the daily cap anyway.

Edit: Cheers for the reply. Does seem to confirm that they want travelcards gone.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 28, 2020)

Speed bumps aka suspension destroyers.


----------



## Russ_D (Jan 28, 2020)

Snow, then no snow, then snow again.
Make up your damn mind mother nature


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 28, 2020)

One of front teeth throbbing like a gudun after a visit to the dentist to have a new crown fitted. She didn't like the job that had been done, (wrong size and colour), so more impressions done (three !) and prodded to bits. I was in for an hour. I've now got to go back to repeat the exercise in a just over a week. Wonderful.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 28, 2020)

The “what do you fancy for tea?” conversation. Every day. I’ve never once responded with I really fancy xyz. Yet the question still comes. Every day. 17 years and counting.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			The “what do you fancy for tea?” conversation. Every day. I’ve never once responded with I really fancy xyz. Yet the question still comes. Every day. 17 years and counting.
		
Click to expand...

Pre-mealtime conversation with Mum...
What's for dinner?
What do you want?
What have you got?
Not a lot
I'll have some of that then...

At least 3 times a week......


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 28, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			The “what do you fancy for tea?” conversation. Every day. I’ve never once responded with I really fancy xyz. Yet the question still comes. Every day. 17 years and counting.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I Get the “what do you fancy for dinner?” Text every day!

Who knew the hardest part of being married is figuring out what to eat for dinner every single night for the rest of your lives?😁


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 28, 2020)

The only time I get asked is if she wants a takeaway and I have to go and get it.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Pre-mealtime conversation with Mum...
What's for dinner?
What do you want?
What have you got?
Not a lot
I'll have some of that then...

At least 3 times a week......

Click to expand...

Looks like you've had quite a few second helpings of "not a lot" 😉😉


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2020)

Being asked to attend a disciplinary meeting as someones chosen representative (to have someone in as an impartial witness) and listening to them ignore numerous opportunities to just swallow a bit of pride and ego, admit what they did wasn't appropriate, apologise, close the matter and move on. The injured party doesn't even want to make it formal and a letter of expectation issued last week outlining what was deemed as the issue and what would be expected as suitable behaviour moving forward. This person didn't want to accept it and in an hour meeting today proceeded to did a hole. I was an observer only so couldn't contribute. Meeting concluded with no resolution and the individual looking at a further meeting to start a formal process. I said it was simple to simply admit the mistake, swallow some pride and say sorry and draw a line. Why waste an hour arguing a pointless and lost cause to prove a point to yourself. Waste of everyones time and now got to hope my advice can be passed on in time before management decide to act anyway


----------



## drdel (Jan 28, 2020)

People who make empty and utterly meaningless gestures.

Example those who feel the need to announce to the world they will be refusing to use a certain patterned 50p piece plus the darn media who then report it !

Who on earth cares and indeed who the H**l bothers to inspect their 50p's.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Looks like you've had quite a few second helpings of "not a lot" 😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Didn't need seconds
Firsts was enough to feed the 5000....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 28, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			The “what do you fancy for tea?” conversation. Every day. I’ve never once responded with I really fancy xyz. Yet the question still comes. Every day. 17 years and counting.
		
Click to expand...

Somewhere out there your other half has posted in a Random Irritation thread that for 17 years they have been asking their other half what they want for their tea and not once have they come back with a helpful reply 🤣


----------



## chellie (Jan 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Somewhere out there your other half has posted in a Random Irritation thread that for 17 years they have been asking their other half what they want for their tea and not once have they come back with a helpful reply 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the "I don't know or the I don't mind" reply always irritates.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 28, 2020)

chellie said:



			Yep, the "I don't know or the I don't mind" reply always irritates.
		
Click to expand...

My stock response as I genuinely don't care what we have as I always eat what's put on my plate. Plus whenever I have made suggestions before being asked i always get told no don't fancy that, or that or that... Ask the Mrs what she wants instead and get told don't know why don't you decide 😂 the struggle is real for men and women....


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Yep I Get the “what do you fancy for dinner?” Text every day!

Who knew the hardest part of being married is figuring out what to eat for dinner every single night for the rest of your lives?😁
		
Click to expand...


Next time she asks just text back "Kylie Minogue" ....................... then see what you get for tea!


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2020)

Barcelona/Sporting/Mendes were needed to finally get Woodward to do his job.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 28, 2020)

chellie said:



			Yep, the "I don't know or the I don't mind" reply always irritates.
		
Click to expand...

My wife tends to do most of the cooking at home. It wasn't always that way, it is just how it has gone. Anyway, she found it really hard work to think up what to make each night so she started meal planning. Every Saturday now she writes on a board what she is going to cook each evening for that week. I'll make suggestions and we have to get all 7 days covered. We may move them around a little during the week but at least we have 7 ideas each week ready to go. Helps with the shopping, helps avoid having that irritating conversation each evening 😁.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 28, 2020)

Made me chuckle as I do say to David every day "any thoughts about tea". The only affirmative I get is for cheese on toast or cheesy chips - otherwise it's usually "whatever"!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 28, 2020)

The increasing amount of films and TV programmes that use text and emails as part of the plot. The damned things are so small and on screen so fleetingly - drives me crackers. Pause, stand up and gawp like an idiot at the screen, sit back down, press play...then another important message is shown


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 28, 2020)

Add to the above - shocking pink football boots...why?!


----------



## chellie (Jan 28, 2020)

I do find it much easier now there are just the two of us at home as only thinking what meal to cook for two instead of four. I've never done different meals for everyone. Also did Gousto meals for a while which was good although most of their choices are high calories so have stopped them at the moment.


----------



## woofers (Jan 28, 2020)

Award Ceremonies - so many of them.
Does anyone outside the industry care or remember who wins?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2020)

Mrs Hogie had a hospital appointment in Guildford this morning - ten miles away.  It took her 1hr 5mins to get there and get parked.  From our town station it takes us under 1hr to get into London by train...

One reason we might well move from this part of the world.  The traffic is horrendous - and can be so almost any time of any day - as an incident on the roads can bring the whole area to a grinding halt.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My stock response as I genuinely don't care what we have as I always eat what's put on my plate. Plus whenever I have made suggestions before being asked i always get told no don't fancy that, or that or that... Ask the Mrs what she wants instead and get told don't know why don't you decide 😂 the struggle is real for men and women....
		
Click to expand...

I would say the same but then there are always things that I _don't_ particularly want. So maybe the question should be phrased "What do you definitely not want for dinner?" Then we'd be getting somewhere.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Add to the above - shocking pink football boots...why?!
		
Click to expand...

Personally I tend to buy ones that have the biggest discount, and don't particularly care what colour they are. As for the pros, they get what they are given as per the boot supplier contract they signed!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife tends to do most of the cooking at home. It wasn't always that way, it is just how it has gone. Anyway, she found it really hard work to think up what to make each night so she started meal planning. Every Saturday now she writes on a board what she is going to cook each evening for that week. I'll make suggestions and we have to get all 7 days covered. We may move them around a little during the week but at least we have 7 ideas each week ready to go. Helps with the shopping, helps avoid having that irritating conversation each evening 😁.
		
Click to expand...

We find that best, planning the weeks meals on the Saturday before. Gives us a chance to get whatever meat we want from the butcher so that there can be no deviation regardless.
 Its best all round, for health, wealth and least wasteful


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 29, 2020)

Requests to install a smart meter. I have just recieved a "Final Meter Reading" letter from SSE. I see no benefit in having a new smart meter but apparently I must have one the end of 2022. The benefits apparently include:
1) saving me time and hassle of submitting readings - really not that onerous in my opinion
2) Take steps to reduce energy and start saving - measuring really does not do this, it can tell me how effective I am at doing it but getting the other occupants of the house to turn off lights, radios and laptops when not in use will not be achieved by a smart meter!
3) Reduce my carbon footprint - really! Unless it can do #2 for me it will increase it. There will be carbon used to create and fit said new smart meter, I suspect that it will only have a life of 5-10 years (most technology fits here) before needing replacing again and my current one is perfectly fine and as it's simple has lasted for probably 50 years and unlikely to break before 2022.
4) Help modernise Britains energy infrastructure ... allow us to better predict ... - how does measuring my individual household use of electricty do that exactly! Surely consumption can be measured already.
Barking, the whole programme!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Speed bumps aka suspension destroyers.
		
Click to expand...

No problem with them if you drive appropriately.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			No problem with them if you drive appropriately.
		
Click to expand...

Not when you’re driving the correct speed for the road and the paint has long since been eroded meaning you can’t see them, especially at night in wet conditions and hit them at much too high a speed. There are some so steep in Leeds that even crawling over them you get a jolt that’s bad for the car.


----------



## DRW (Jan 29, 2020)

BT


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Not when you’re driving the correct speed for the road and the paint has long since been eroded meaning you can’t see them, especially at night in wet conditions and hit them at much too high a speed. There are some so steep in Leeds that even crawling over them you get a jolt that’s bad for the car.
		
Click to expand...

Well the correct speed for the road is one at which you can see all the hazards in sufficient time to deal with them, so apparently not the correct speed. Are you confusing the correct speed with the speed limit?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2020)

Speed camera signs that do not show the speed limit for the stretch of road being monitored.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 29, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Requests to install a smart meter. I have just recieved a "Final Meter Reading" letter from SSE. I see no benefit in having a new smart meter but apparently I must have one the end of 2022. The benefits apparently include:
1) saving me time and hassle of submitting readings - really not that onerous in my opinion
2) Take steps to reduce energy and start saving - measuring really does not do this, it can tell me how effective I am at doing it but getting the other occupants of the house to turn off lights, radios and laptops when not in use will not be achieved by a smart meter!
3) Reduce my carbon footprint - really! Unless it can do #2 for me it will increase it. There will be carbon used to create and fit said new smart meter, I suspect that it will only have a life of 5-10 years (most technology fits here) before needing replacing again and my current one is perfectly fine and as it's simple has lasted for probably 50 years and unlikely to break before 2022.
4) Help modernise Britains energy infrastructure ... allow us to better predict ... - how does measuring my individual household use of electricty do that exactly! Surely consumption can be measured already.
Barking, the whole programme!
		
Click to expand...

They aren't compulsary, and you can insist on keeping your "old" meter. 
I have so far, although I fail to see what's "old" about my digital meter........it's not as if there's moving mechanicals that can break


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Speed camera signs that do not show the speed limit for the stretch of road being monitored.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it your responsibility to know the speed limit..?
And there'll be a speed limit sign just before the camera.
And the solo sign just means there could be a camera in the next 1km.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 29, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Isn't it your responsibility to know the speed limit..?
And there'll be a speed limit sign just before the camera.
And the solo sign just means there could be a camera in the next 1km.
		
Click to expand...

Dont the distance of streetlamps also indicate a 30 limit anyway?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Dont the distance of streetlamps also indicate a 30 limit anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed they do Sir
Move to the top of the class


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Isn't it your responsibility to know the speed limit..?
And there'll be a speed limit sign just before the camera.
And the solo sign just means there could be a camera in the next 1km.
		
Click to expand...

Just thinking that if you are going to go to the bother and expense of putting up a sign indicating speed cameras ahead - what extra does it cost to simply stick the speed limit on the same sign...

Can't say I've noticed a speed limit sign immediately preceding every camera I pass - if there was I would not have this irritation.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well the correct speed for the road is one at which you can see all the hazards in sufficient time to deal with them, so apparently not the correct speed. Are you confusing the correct speed with the speed limit?
		
Click to expand...

 Obviously you’re totally in the wrong here and you know for a fact that speed bumps aren’t maintained to the standard they should be in all cases. I’d bet a lot of money that you’ve also hit some that weren’t easily visible because of their state of disrepair.

But hey, you wanna look cool by having a pop at me. That’s fine. That’s the internet.


----------



## Dando (Jan 29, 2020)

people who, rather than get off their asses, sit at their desk and have a conversation with someone on the other side of the office


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2020)

Dando said:



			people who, rather than get off their asses, sit at their desk and have a conversation with someone on the other side of the office
		
Click to expand...

I just email them.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2020)

Why is there a glf sign in existence (national limits apply). A black sign with a black stripe on it must cost the same to install as a red circle with a number on it.

I regularly drive down a dual carriageway, with seperation, and most people on it drive at 30. I am guessing most have no idea what the speed limit is. It is painful.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 29, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Why is there a glf sign in existence (national limits apply). A black sign with a black stripe on it must cost the same to install as a red circle with a number on it.

I regularly drive down a dual carriageway, with seperation, and most people on it drive at 30. I am guessing most have no idea what the speed limit is. It is painful.
		
Click to expand...

When I did my speed awareness course last year the lack of knowledge was incredible

Nobody is perfect of course but some people thought national was 40 or 50


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 29, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Why is there a glf sign in existence (national limits apply). A black sign with a black stripe on it must cost the same to install as a red circle with a number on it.

I regularly drive down a dual carriageway, with seperation, and most people on it drive at 30. I am guessing most have no idea what the speed limit is. It is painful.
		
Click to expand...


National speed limit signs are handy because there is a different speed limit for different classes of vehicle. Also if the Gov decided to raise (or lower) any of the limits is saves having to get a million signs redone.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2020)

Parkland Golf


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			National speed limit signs are handy because there is a different speed limit for different classes of vehicle. Also if the Gov decided to raise (or lower) any of the limits is saves having to get a million signs redone.
		
Click to expand...

Plus the fact that you can get miles and miles of national limit road. It would cost a fortune to have a reminder sign every 400 yards...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2020)

Popcorn. Not sure why I ever bother with the stuff. Like chewing cardboard and spend the next hour trying to get the kernel bits out of my teeth.

I probably buy a bag a year and bin most of it. Must be my memory of it is much better than the reality.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 29, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Plus the fact that you can get miles and miles of national limit road. It would cost a fortune to have a reminder sign every 400 yards...
		
Click to expand...

Then of course there's the BMW drivers signs to erect  - "roar past everyone at double the speed limit cos you own the road"


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 29, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Popcorn. Not sure why I ever bother with the stuff. Like chewing cardboard and spend the next hour trying to get the kernel bits out of my teeth.

I probably buy a bag a year and bin most of it. Must be my memory of it is much better than the reality.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more!
The salty stuff is awful 😖


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2020)

What made the popcorn worse was eating it whilst watching Four In A Bed. Not sure why I watch that as most times there are some quite awful people on it who I find quite depressing.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Popcorn. Not sure why I ever bother with the stuff. Like chewing cardboard and spend the next hour trying to get the kernel bits out of my teeth.

I probably buy a bag a year and bin most of it. Must be my memory of it is much better than the reality.
		
Click to expand...

Every now and then I try popcorn again, often because someone has said how it's healthier than crisps for lunch etc. Then it tastes ok for a while, until I get a whispy bit of it stuck in my throat that won't budge for the next hour and I remember why I hate the stuff.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Every now and then I try popcorn again, often because someone has said how it's healthier than crisps for lunch etc. Then it tastes ok for a while, until I get a whispy bit of it stuck in my throat that won't budge for the next hour and I remember why I hate the stuff.
		
Click to expand...

The calorie count is what occasionally tempts me to try it again too...must remember to never ever bother again!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 29, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just thinking that if you are going to go to the bother and expense of putting up a sign indicating speed cameras ahead - what extra does it cost to simply stick the speed limit on the same sign...

Can't say I've noticed a speed limit sign immediately preceding every camera I pass - if there was I would not have this irritation.
		
Click to expand...

My pet hate is Average speed cameras, they should have signs every mile or so reminding you of the limit , easy to miss one measly sign in a unfamiliar area especially when a few big lorries block your line of sight.
 Limits can vary so much 30, 40, 50, 60 and 70  on dual carriageways/ motorways [ M74  ] , but some cars just whizz bye, making you think  have i missed something what is the limit.
The speed limit does show on my dash board but cars still whizz bye, do they know something I don't


----------



## IainP (Jan 29, 2020)

Trudging through the wind and rain to the hotel only to find it, and immediate area, are without power.

Still, I could see a large yellow M in sky so now being unhealthy scoffing too much fast food 🍔🍟🥓🍦😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Obviously you’re totally in the wrong here and you know for a fact that speed bumps aren’t maintained to the standard they should be in all cases. I’d bet a lot of money that you’ve also hit some that weren’t easily visible because of their state of disrepair.

But hey, you wanna look cool by having a pop at me. That’s fine. That’s the internet. 

Click to expand...

You’d lose the bet.  And the irony of your last paragraph is off the scale.  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2020)

HID does the cook in the microwave popcorn stuff. I always grab a large hand in huge expectation and then remember why I don't like it


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You’d lose the bet.  And the irony of your last paragraph is off the scale.  🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Keep digging.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 29, 2020)

How about we stop digging 👍
Agree to disagree and move on and pray for dry weather 😎


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2020)

Farage, what a clown, makes you proud....to be the laughing stock of the world


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 29, 2020)

Norton motorcycles have gone into administration.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-51303905


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2020)

Taking over as a team leader and having a host of problems to deal with already not signposted when I took over. Fortunately getting good support but definitely feel I'm in the deep end


----------



## Slime (Jan 30, 2020)

That tiny minority of football fans that shame the sport.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2020)

Online appraisals. Seems to take longer and be more complicated every year. I think they figure the more complicated they make it, the more likely people will do it wrong and kibosh their chance of a pay rise.


----------



## Crow (Jan 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Online appraisals. Seems to take longer and be more complicated every year. I think they figure the more complicated they make it, the more likely people will do it wrong and kibosh their chance of a pay rise.
		
Click to expand...

It's to create more jobs for middle managers, or at least to justify having so many of them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Online appraisals. Seems to take longer and be more complicated every year. I think they figure the more complicated they make it, the more likely people will do it wrong and kibosh their chance of a pay rise.
		
Click to expand...

Pay Rise?  I can't recall actually having one of these for 10yrs...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Pay Rise?  I can't recall actually having one of these for 10yrs...

Click to expand...

I get the odd tiny one, but the cost of everything else increases by more, making it worthless.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Pay Rise?  I can't recall actually having one of these for 10yrs...

Click to expand...

Shirley not are we not in the era of high wage growth...  well thats what the Tory's keep telling us


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 30, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Shirley not are we not in the era of high wage growth...  well thats what the Tory's keep telling us
		
Click to expand...

They also said there would be 40 new hospitals built before the next GE.....


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			They also said there would be 40 new hospitals built before the next GE.....
		
Click to expand...

when the chinese are finished the two new hospitals in Wuhan this weeked they will be over to knock those 40 out... no problem


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			when the chinese are finished the two new hospitals in Wuhan this weeked they will be over to knock those 40 out... no problem

Click to expand...

We were talking about this in work today. It would be interesting to see what they are like in 18 months time. Are they still standing, how is the water supply, electrics etc. It does show what can be done if you have limitless cash, people and no restrictions though.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2020)

With so many house building sites around town at the moment, the roads in the surrounding area are covered in mud.
A little bit of precipitation and it's like driving on ice yet people are still bombing along...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We were talking about this in work today. It would be interesting to see what they are like in 18 months time. Are they still standing, how is the water supply, electrics etc. It does show what can be done if you have limitless cash, people and no restrictions though.[/QUOTE
]leaving the EU will revolutionise the building ind, no H&S, workers rights, no regulations... bish bosh...

Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 30, 2020)

Poeple who choose to live abroad and then expect the UK government to move heaven and earth to help them when things go tits up.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 30, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Poeple who choose to live abroad and then expect the UK government to move heaven and earth to help them when things go tits up.
		
Click to expand...

Who would want to be on a plane full of sickies anyway? Sounds like a good chance of catching it to me.

Ditto for people married to Chinese. The UK Gov are not allowed to bring them back to the UK. China is not letting them leave. They are Chinese.  Stop moaning that the UK Gov is not doing anything. It can't. Moan at China. It won't get much air time though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Pay Rise?  I can't recall actually having one of these for 10yrs...

Click to expand...

Try being in the NHS on top of a band


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2020)

Idiots who break bottles on the pavment all over town. got back fro our walk tonight with Rupert, as soon at we got in the kitchen covered in blood, had a massive gash in one of his pads, been to the vets a load of stitches and he's feeling very sorry for himself.

thought i'd avoided it all but some unseen


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 30, 2020)

YOBs ,


----------



## Wolf (Jan 30, 2020)

Bare with me as I have a Triple threat irritation today all medical. 

1. Mrs Wolf meant to have her next stage medical for RAF officer application she turned up at the local surgery being used by Capita private company in charge of medical stage used by RAF & Army.. She gets there nice and early time of appointment comes round and passes by a good 30mins before someone comes out and tells her sorry the Dr rang surgery yesterday morning to tell them he wouldn't be  coming in. Nobody bothered to let my wife know yesterday or even at reception when she booked in and now has to wait another 3 weeks.. 

2. Military records department called me today about my med docs they somehow forgot about sending to my potential new employer saying good news Mr Wolf we're actioning your docs release today but we won't be sending them out for yet another 2 weeks by 2nd class snail mail, even though they could electronically send them instantly as they don't have time to send  them  that way because their office hours are only 9-12 to allow for admin... Only been waiting over 6months since the initial request was made😡

3. Still can't get a sodding appointment at my Drs.. Despite it being requested by the GP i have to ring everyday and can't have a cancellation as im not a vulnerable patient..... 

Rant over i needed that 😂


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 31, 2020)

Chicken flavour crisps......just why?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 31, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Idiots who break bottles on the pavment all over town. got back fro our walk tonight with Rupert, as soon at we got in the kitchen covered in blood, had a massive gash in one of his pads, been to the vets a load of stitches and he's feeling very sorry for himself.

thought i'd avoided it all but some unseen

Click to expand...

Oh the poor lad.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh the poor lad.
		
Click to expand...

feeling very sorry for himself and cried all night in pain, one of the pads allmost cut in half. while he was under they did his Anal glands for some reason and he stinks too.. hope he hasn't lost his puppy smell for good


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 31, 2020)

HS2 not getting cancelled...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 31, 2020)

Only getting nine and twelve points on pop master this morning, but I did get three in ten


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Only getting nine and twelve points on pop master this morning, but I did get three in ten
		
Click to expand...

I missed it this morning, what was the 3 in 10?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 31, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I missed it this morning, what was the 3 in 10?
		
Click to expand...

Kim Wilde


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Kim Wilde
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, well done. I would only have got the obvious, Kids in America.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 31, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			feeling very sorry for himself and cried all night in pain, one of the pads allmost cut in half. while he was under they did his Anal glands for some reason and he stinks too.. hope he hasn't lost his puppy smell for good

Click to expand...

Ooh he has been in the wars. His puppy smell will be back. Daisy had some hydrotherapy and smelt of the pool/chemicals for a good few days but then back to her normal gorgeous smell.


----------



## Slab (Jan 31, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Chicken flavour crisps......just why?
		
Click to expand...

Erm because of the awesomeness👌


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 31, 2020)

Slab said:



			Erm because of the awesomeness👌
		
Click to expand...

Or for people with no taste-buds?


----------



## Russ_D (Jan 31, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Or for people with no taste-buds?

Click to expand...

Best Flavours:
Roast Beef
Smokey Bacon
Cheese & Onion
Chicken


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Or for people with no taste-buds?

Click to expand...

Id say the same for chicken soup as well absolute vile crap tasting mush.


----------



## Slab (Jan 31, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Id say the same for chicken soup as well absolute vile crap tasting mush.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're eating it wrong 😅


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2020)

Slab said:



			I think you're eating it wrong 😅
		
Click to expand...

Im not eating it at all, id rather lick my socks after I've been for a run 😂


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 31, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Best Flavours:
Roast Beef
Smokey Bacon
Cheese & Onion
Chicken
		
Click to expand...

Agree on smokey bacon and cheese and onion, but the other 2....meh. You forgot the king of crisps, Prawn cocktail


----------



## Slab (Jan 31, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Im not eating it at all, id rather lick my socks after I've been for a run 😂
		
Click to expand...

 Pfft next you'll be telling me you don't do pot noodle 😱


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2020)

Slab said:



			Pfft next you'll be telling me you don't do pot noodle 😱
		
Click to expand...

Anyone that doesn't do pot noodle is a culinary numpty.. 

Love a good pot noodle especially a chinese curry or bombay bad boy


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Best Flavours:
Roast Beef
Smokey Bacon
Cheese & Onion
Chicken
		
Click to expand...

Worcester Sauce
Salt and Vinegar 

Worcesters are hard to find now but they are wonderful and worth finding. 

A bit new wave, Thai Chilli are pretty special.


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2020)

Marmite crisps are the best.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2020)

Slab said:



			Pfft next you'll be telling me you don't do pot noodle 😱
		
Click to expand...

why would you its disgusting, may as well swill the contents of the bottom of a council wheelie bin and poor over some horrible e number enfused noodles


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Worcester Sauce
Salt and Vinegar

Worcesters are hard to find now but they are wonderful and worth finding.

A bit new wave, _*Thai Chilli*_ are pretty special.
		
Click to expand...

They're banned from my house because as soon as anyone opens them they've gone 😂



chellie said:



			Marmite crisps are the best.
		
Click to expand...

We have a winner 🥇 100% the ultimate crisp


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 31, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Agree on smokey bacon and cheese and onion, but the other 2....meh. You forgot the king of crisps, Prawn cocktail

Click to expand...

YuYuk


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2020)

M&S used to do a Lamb and Mint Sauce flavour.....
And most excellent they were too..


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 31, 2020)

I see your Marmite and raise you Bovril flavour...not seen them in years but very fond memories.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Worcester Sauce
Salt and Vinegar

Worcesters are hard to find now but they are wonderful and worth finding.

A bit new wave, Thai Chilli are pretty special.
		
Click to expand...

try M&S for Worcester sauce flavour


----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Best Flavours:
Roast Beef
Smokey Bacon
Cheese & Onion
Chicken
		
Click to expand...

All wrong.
The ONLY flavour is ready salted.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I see your Marmite and raise you Bovril flavour...not seen them in years but very fond memories.
		
Click to expand...

You can’t beat a bovril drink on a cold day


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2020)

Dando said:



			You can’t beat a bovril drink on a cold day
		
Click to expand...

Whenever i have a cup of Bovril always brings back happy memories of watching my dad as kid at the driving range, he'd drop mum to work then haul me off to the range as a 7 old on a cold winters night, cup of Bovril to warm my hands and the delights of that beefy taste 😊


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Idiots who break bottles on the pavment all over town. got back fro our walk tonight with Rupert, as soon at we got in the kitchen covered in blood, had a massive gash in one of his pads, been to the vets a load of stitches and he's feeling very sorry for himself.

thought i'd avoided it all but some unseen

Click to expand...


Poppy split a pad a few weeks ago, just wont heal! Shes been rested, had creams and ointments, had an inflatable collar to stop her licking it, a boot on her paw, finally looking better yesterday, shes just jumped up me and put blood on my shirt, obviously has split it again and back to square one  the reduced walking schedule has not gone down well either! also waiting for some test results on some skin problems shes been having too 

Hope Ruperts better soon!


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2020)

chellie said:



			Marmite crisps are the best.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs fundy wouldnt disagree with you, pretty sure we keep Walkers in business from these lol


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2020)

Neighbours, well one of them anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2020)

The chorizo flavoured crisps in my local are pretty good.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 31, 2020)

The amount of houses getting built in Inverness without any infrastructure to support them.
The wife has confirmed she wants to move house out of Inverness 😬


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 31, 2020)

Going to a public loo, usually abroad, to find there is no loo paper.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2020)

Planning permission given in Watford for 5 20 storey flats, slap bang in the middle of the highest congested area. Zero parking spaces allowed for, as they want the new residents to use public transport. Like they won't abandon their cars everywhere they can.  It won't cause chaos, oh no.


----------



## Slab (Feb 1, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Going to a public loo, usually abroad, to find there is no loo paper.
		
Click to expand...

Thers's only one thing worse than sitting down on a cold public toilet seat... And that's sitting down on a warm public toilet seat😱


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 1, 2020)

Nicola Sturgeon - she just cannot shut up.    Totally ignores what a disaster the SNP has been in charge of a few things in Scotland and just bleats on and on about independence.  

The over/under on our usual troll replying to this is about 45 minutes.


----------



## Wilson (Feb 1, 2020)

The state of some of the people being interviewed at the Brexit celebration last night, and their reasons for wanting Brexit, frightening.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			Poppy split a pad a few weeks ago, just wont heal! Shes been rested, had creams and ointments, had an inflatable collar to stop her licking it, a boot on her paw, finally looking better yesterday, shes just jumped up me and put blood on my shirt, obviously has split it again and back to square one  the reduced walking schedule has not gone down well either! also waiting for some test results on some skin problems shes been having too 

Hope Ruperts better soon!
		
Click to expand...

did she get any stitches?
Rups was stitched, has the dressing changed looks OK, was a big cut though, no walks for him for a while, back Monday to the vets for another look


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			did she get any stitches?
Rups was stitched, has the dressing changed looks OK, was a big cut though, no walks for him for a while, back Monday to the vets for another look
		
Click to expand...

no Vet said it wasnt needed but we'll ask again on monday when we get her other test results now its happened again, shes currently spending her time sulking on our bed 24/7 lol


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			no Vet said it wasnt needed but we'll ask again on monday when we get her other test results now its happened again, shes currently spending her time sulking on our bed 24/7 lol
		
Click to expand...

Baldrick cut one of his a few years back and that healed up well, but it took a while, that had a couple of stitches too


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			did she get any stitches?
Rups was stitched, has the dressing changed looks OK, was a big cut though, no walks for him for a while, back Monday to the vets for another look
		
Click to expand...

Have you thought about trying some boots for him? Might mean he gets out sooner and protects the wound from re-opening?


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Have you thought about trying some boots for him? Might mean he gets out sooner and protects the wound from re-opening?
		
Click to expand...

Poppy really doesnt like hers, constantly trying to chew them off!


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 1, 2020)

my latest gripe is....

HGV's in the third lane on a smart motorway,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2020)

Thieving gits. Big social do at the club last night so a few left their cars. We have a key pad operated gates in the entrance but our assistant pro had his car window smashed and they got in and nicked his clubs. New pro had his car done and his laptop taken from the boot. Several other cars had doors tried and a window broken. Steward locked up about 1.00am and green staff on site at 4.30 so someone must have known and knew the code in and out


----------



## IainP (Feb 1, 2020)

Two hundred and thirty something days until the Ryder Cup starts.... so many, many opportunities to have to explain that it isn't the "EU Ryder Cup team" 🤨

Hope Viktor makes it onto the team though.


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thieving gits. Big social do at the club last night so a few left their cars. We have a key pad operated gates in the entrance but our assistant pro had his car window smashed and they got in and nicked his clubs. New pro had his car done and his laptop taken from the boot. Several other cars had doors tried and a window broken. Steward locked up about 1.00am and green staff on site at 4.30 so someone must have known and knew the code in and out
		
Click to expand...

That smells of an inside job.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 1, 2020)

Slime said:



			That smells of an inside job.
		
Click to expand...

Or visitors who had the code ? How come the green staff come in at 4 .30 ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Or visitors who had the code ? How come the green staff come in at 4 .30 ?
		
Click to expand...

To start work. Only a minimal weekend staff but they are there to get the course ready, swish greens, change holes etc. They also use weekends to check their machinery and do any repairs where they can


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To start work. Only a minimal weekend staff but they are there to get the course ready, swish greens, change holes etc. They also use weekends to check their machinery and do any repairs where they can
		
Click to expand...

Not having a pop but seriously as a Greens Chairman I would not be sanctioning any scheduled machinery maintenance/ repairs at the weekend as the course is priority.
We have one guy on and he swishes/mows greens , moves markers and or ropes etc and starts around 40 mins before first tee time ( weekends everyone starts on 1st tee) and they are generally done in 2.5 hrs . In main season holes changed the evening before . What do they do if there's a frost at 4.30 ?


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2020)

The football phrases: "We go again", "Massive must win game"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Not having a pop but seriously as a Greens Chairman I would not be sanctioning any scheduled machinery maintenance/ repairs at the weekend as the course is priority.
We have one guy on and he swishes/mows greens , moves markers and or ropes etc and starts around 40 mins before first tee time ( weekends everyone starts on 1st tee) and they are generally done in 2.5 hrs . In main season holes changed the evening before . What do they do if there's a frost at 4.30 ?
		
Click to expand...

No idea. Its just how the club want it run


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Have you thought about trying some boots for him? Might mean he gets out sooner and protects the wound from re-opening?
		
Click to expand...

the boots just get chewed, found a better solution, got an old pair of sealsking waterproof mountain bike socks and two strips of velcro. 

this is what ive been putting on him when he's out for pee in the garden


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thieving gits. Big social do at the club last night so a few left their cars. We have a key pad operated gates in the entrance but our assistant pro had his car window smashed and they got in and nicked his clubs. New pro had his car done and his laptop taken from the boot. Several other cars had doors tried and a window broken. Steward locked up about 1.00am and green staff on site at 4.30 so someone must have known and knew the code in and out
		
Click to expand...

Our car park was done a few years ago after a social event. If I know that I will be leaving my car overnight I park it on one of the neighbouring streets. It won't guarantee that it will not be targeted but the odds are reduced.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Our car park was done a few years ago after a social event. If I know that I will be leaving my car overnight I park it on one of the neighbouring streets. It won't guarantee that it will not be targeted but the odds are reduced.
		
Click to expand...

Our club is situated off a main road that runs from Ascot high street towards Swinley Bottom on the race course. It is secluded so the option to street park doesn't really exist.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2020)

Big outdoor Superbowl party at the hotel in Mexico. First the coverage stopped working for about 10 minutes, then the heavens opened and there's limited room in the theatre bit where the screen is.
Suppose we will have to evacuate to the 24hr sports bar 🍹🍹🍹😁


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2020)

Americans applauding Superbowl adverts.
Americans whooping every time someone famous is shown on screen during the Superbowl.


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 3, 2020)

Slime said:



			All wrong.
The ONLY flavour is ready salted.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I dont suppose you have a collection of beige cardigans do you? 
I will confess that ready salted in a crisp sandwich are perfect. But Salt n Shake? what the hell, I want to open a a bag then eat not have to finish the factories job for them and add the salt.


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2020)

The sycophants on this forum ....................... they're just so sad and predictable.
Oh, and they know who they are!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2020)

People using derogatory comments indirectly towards other posters all because others have a different point of view and some happen to agree with that point of view - even funnier when someone uses a new derogatory term and others latch onto it - they know who they are 😉


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 3, 2020)

England golf website 

Seniors series comps go live at 9.00 and site crashes.
Booked into the Tassie at Carnoustie in September at 7.00pm and by 7.03 it was full with all competitors processed (350) , come on England golf get your act together


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 3, 2020)

Picked up a new car last Monday... on Friday it got scratched by an a-hole who decided to fit into a space way too small. He shunted the car behind further back then shunted mine forward. The one behind got the worst damage. So tempted to key him but it was a battered wreck anyway. And then yesterday evening I get a flat tyre - huge nail.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2020)

buying "Indestructible" dog toys that don't even last 5 mins


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Picked up a new car last Monday... on Friday it got scratched by an a-hole who decided to fit into a space way too small. He shunted the car behind further back then shunted mine forward. The one behind got the worst damage. So tempted to key him but it was a battered wreck anyway. And then yesterday evening I get a flat tyre - huge nail.
		
Click to expand...

You want to take it back, it is obviously a bad un


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Picked up a new car last Monday... on Friday it got scratched by an a-hole who decided to fit into a space way too small. He shunted the car behind further back then shunted mine forward. The one behind got the worst damage. So tempted to key him but it was a battered wreck anyway. And then yesterday evening I get a flat tyre - huge nail.
		
Click to expand...

is that in Spain??

it can't be a suprise can it,  the state of the parking and driving in Spain makes UK look good.... when we were in Seville recently walking along the side streets, every car was dented and how they got in to some of the spaces was ...  and how they got out would be a challenge to say the least


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 3, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Picked up a new car last Monday... on Friday it got scratched by an a-hole who decided to fit into a space way too small..
		
Click to expand...

At least yours made 4 days.
My previous one just about made 16 hrs..not a happy camper


----------



## Wolf (Feb 3, 2020)

Getting a parking charge notice from Northampton court stating I owe £200 for a parking fine for a car park in Gainsborough that wasn't physically possible for me to get considering my car on that date and time was parked in a secure long stay car park at Manchester Airport and the only 2 people that could possibly drive the car (my wife and I) were in Italy with the car keys  in a safe in our hotel room...


----------



## Neilds (Feb 3, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People using derogatory comments indirectly towards other posters all because others have a different point of view and some happen to agree with that point of view - even funnier when someone uses a new derogatory term and others latch onto it - they know who they are 😉
		
Click to expand...

Not just on the forum- getting more prevalent in all walks of life on many subjects


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2020)

knocking a cup of coffee over. It has gone into the keyboard and dripped into my trays and inside my drawers and everything stinks of coffee and soaking wet


----------



## Slab (Feb 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			knocking a cup of coffee over. It has gone into the keyboard and dripped into my trays and inside my drawers and everything stinks of coffee and soaking wet
		
Click to expand...

Nah not having it, there's no way the NHS doesn't have a _'no open cups/bottles'_ desk policy (& if by some chance they really don't have one then they are in dire need of some more administrators to correct this oversight)


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2020)

Whacked into a massive pot hole in the dark last night. Need to check my tyre for damage next time I am about in daylight. Real bang when I hit it. I was only on the A3090 because they had shut the M27 / M3, so I was on a detour. That tyre is pretty much brand new too.


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Whacked into a massive pot hole in the dark last night. Need to check my tyre for damage next time I am about in daylight. Real bang when I hit it. I was only on the A3090 because they had shut the M27 / M3, so I was on a detour. That tyre is pretty much brand new too.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!, there is a road I have to go down to get to my sons school and its essentially pot holes joined together with bits of road. Pretty sure my car is going to start falling apart like a clown car one of these days!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2020)

Slab said:



			Nah not having it, there's no way the NHS doesn't have a _'no open cups/bottles'_ desk policy (& if by some chance they really don't have one then they are in dire need of some more administrators to correct this oversight) 

Click to expand...

Detached office in non-clinical area so free to go to the kitchen and make a drink as and when. You are correct though in all clinical areas there is a no open cups/bottles policy and no drinks or food in a bed space. Even our Ward Manager will make a brew and take it to his office on admin days so I'm not being any form of rebel


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Getting a parking charge notice from Northampton court stating I owe £200 for a parking fine for a car park in Gainsborough that wasn't physically possible for me to get considering my car on that date and time was parked in a secure long stay car park at Manchester Airport and the only 2 people that could possibly drive the car (my wife and I) were in Italy with the car keys  in a safe in our hotel room...
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like your car Reg has been cloned.
What next - speeding tickets, red light cameras and bilking ?
Let's hope not 😩😬🙀


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Sounds like your car Reg has been cloned.
What next - speeding tickets, red light cameras and bilking ?
Let's hope not 😩😬🙀
		
Click to expand...

It's when someone tells your wife it has been seen in a local dogging location that you need to start worrying.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			It's when someone tells your wife it has been seen in a local dogging location that you need to start worrying.
		
Click to expand...

I hope she wasn't too mad


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 3, 2020)

Southern loop of Europe's biggest car park, 'Smart' motorways under construction and poxy HS2 'works'...


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2020)

Not much use in putting in smart motorways, at huge expense, if they are going to get binned for being dangerous.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 3, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Southern loop of Europe's biggest car park, 'Smart' motorways under construction and poxy HS2 'works'...
		
Click to expand...


Oh and... Jonny Foreigner lorry drivers... Who neither understand 'average speed' sections or, more likely, don't care...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 3, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Sounds like your car Reg has been cloned.
What next - speeding tickets, red light cameras and bilking ?
Let's hope not 😩😬🙀
		
Click to expand...

Possibly thats what has occurred but should be resolved now spent the whole morning providing all the evidence of where the car was on that date along with where we were. So wait and see🙄



murphthemog said:



			It's when someone tells your wife it has been seen in a local dogging location that you need to start worrying.
		
Click to expand...

Im alright on that front she knows it wouldn't be me there as that would involve being sociable to strangers and apparently im to miserable to interact with people outside of work 😂


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Ouch!, there is a road I have to go down to get to my sons school and its essentially pot holes joined together with bits of road. Pretty sure my car is going to start falling apart like a clown car one of these days!
		
Click to expand...

Just checked. I now need 2 new tyres. Pity, as they were pretty much brand new. Pirelli p zero, 255 35 r19, and 285 30 r19. Not cheap.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Whacked into a massive pot hole in the dark last night. Need to check my tyre for damage next time I am about in daylight. Real bang when I hit it. I was only on the A3090 because they had shut the M27 / M3, so I was on a detour. That tyre is pretty much brand new too.
		
Click to expand...


the detour for the bridge itself enough to be on this thread!!!!! the tyre just overkill


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2020)

Tradesmen!!!

Today specifically my sparky (oh sorry mate I ordered it but completely forgot). If he doesnt show on Friday im in a big hole and Id rate him 50/50 to do so  Excellent sparky, horrible communicator lol


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Just checked. I now need 2 new tyres. Pity, as they were pretty much brand new. Pirelli p zero, 255 35 r19, and 285 30 r19. Not cheap.
		
Click to expand...


Ouch


----------



## drdel (Feb 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Just checked. I now need 2 new tyres. Pity, as they were pretty much brand new. Pirelli p zero, 255 35 r19, and 285 30 r19. Not cheap.
		
Click to expand...

Low profile tyres rarely/never win the pothole battle - I guess you _might _be thankful the rims are OK


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 3, 2020)

One assumes "tyres" are the same as tires---the noun, not the verb (not to be tiring).
I guess those things are expensive everywhere. 

I think we have Michelins on the Grand Cherokee but I'm not certain.
I let the Gestapo (my wife) take care of auto maintenance, because she being Irish and I being Italian, I obviously have to do the cooking.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			Ouch 

Click to expand...

Looking online, total around £379.50 for the pair.

Definitely ouch.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2020)

drdel said:



			Low profile tyres rarely/never win the pothole battle - I guess you _might _be thankful the rims are OK
		
Click to expand...

The outside edge looks ok, no idea about the inside. Find out when the take the tyres off I guess. Hell of a pot hole to have on an A road. Lucky not to have damaged the suspension. I hope!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2020)

why have a road closed to certain vehicals and no one to stop said vehicals ignoring its and driving on there anyway..

A9 shaut to High sided today until one goes on it gets blown over and the whole road closed causing a 20 mile detour... same with the A1 back at the begining of Jan


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			Poppy really doesnt like hers, constantly trying to chew them off!
		
Click to expand...

Put some of that foul tasting nail varnish you can buy to stop people biting their nails.  That works a treat.


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Looking online, total around £379.50 for the pair.

Definitely ouch.
		
Click to expand...

  I've bought cars for less than that.


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2020)

Sarcasm/irony being used incorrectly.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Put some of that foul tasting nail varnish you can buy to stop people biting their nails.  That works a treat.
		
Click to expand...


will give it a try! think youve just become public enemy number 1 lol

on the plus side her other test results all came back clear today


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			will give it a try! think youve just become public enemy number 1 lol

on the plus side her other test results all came back clear today 

Click to expand...

Have the video camera ready!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Whacked into a massive pot hole in the dark last night. Need to check my tyre for damage next time I am about in daylight. Real bang when I hit it. I was only on the A3090 because they had shut the M27 / M3, so I was on a detour. That tyre is pretty much brand new too.
		
Click to expand...

Ask on your local Facebook page if anyone has already reported that particular pothole and the date it was reported.
Seemingly [ in Scotland ] if they're not repaired within a certain time frame you can claim the local council for any damage caused, I think you need photo evidence .


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Ask on your local Facebook page if anyone has already reported that particular pothole and the date it was reported.
Seemingly [ in Scotland ] if they're not repaired within a certain time frame you can claim the local council for any damage caused, I think you need photo evidence .
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is, I was about 80 miles from home, on a detour in the middle of nowhere, in the pitch dark, doing about 50mph. No way of knowing where the heck it was, except it was somewhere outside Romsey on the A3090. No chance of claiming on that little knowledge. Just put it down to experience.


----------



## Slab (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Possibly thats what has occurred but should be resolved now spent the whole morning providing all the evidence of where the car was on that date along with where we were. So wait and see🙄
		
Click to expand...

Seems that the UK now uses the _guilty until you prove your innocence_ for law (same as here)


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 4, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			One assumes "tyres" are the same as tires---the noun, not the verb (not to be tiring).
I guess those things are expensive everywhere.

I think we have Michelins on the Grand Cherokee but I'm not certain.
I let the Gestapo (my wife) take care of auto maintenance, because she being Irish and I being Italian, I obviously have to do the cooking.
		
Click to expand...

You’re American. Not Irish. Italian. African. You’re American.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 4, 2020)

People who think that coronavirus is an especially dangerous virus.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			People who think that coronavirus is an especially dangerous virus.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, far more people die of Flu and of hunger and starvation throughout the world yet it gets ignored.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 4, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			People who think that coronavirus is an especially dangerous virus.
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of Bird Flu
However I thought well I'll be ok cos I'm a Bloke.........


----------



## Junior (Feb 4, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Trouble is, I was about 80 miles from home, on a detour in the middle of nowhere, in the pitch dark, doing about 50mph. No way of knowing where the heck it was, except it was somewhere outside Romsey on the A3090. No chance of claiming on that little knowledge. Just put it down to experience.
		
Click to expand...

I've claimed recently and was unable to locate the exact place.  Basically, to get a photo of the offending pothole would have involved me going into the middle of a national speed limit road just after a bend.   If a motorcyclist had hit it at speed, they would almost certainly be in a serious accident.    When I hit it, the noise was awful and my tyre warning light came on instantly showing zero pressure.    My claim was accepted on the back of google earth images highlighting the approximate spot in the road where the pot hole was.  If its as bad as it sounds, it would have been repaired and they'd know about it.  You need photo's of your tyre's and the damage, plus a copy of the bill.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2020)

I pass two buildings on my way to work that are nearly finished, have been for quite a while, but are just not getting finished off. One is a barn with 3 sides completed, the other is a big new vets. They are 90% done but they seem stuck at 90%. I don't know why this irritates me each time I pass but it does. Just get on with it.


----------



## Dando (Feb 4, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Reminds me of Bird Flu
However I thought well I'll be ok cos I'm a Bloke.........
		
Click to expand...

Surely bird flu is sexist  🤔


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Looking online, total around £379.50 for the pair.

Definitely ouch.
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse Murph, the wife has an X4M Competition with 21"ers (275/30/21) and she had a steel bolt got through the tyre wall at her work, single tyre was £330 fitted. Luckily it's relatively new so we didn't need to faff about with wear profiles and making sure it was stable. P Zero's like yourself and heavily, heavily discounted, think we got about £60 off it. 

But jesus, £330 a tyre! Seems the less rubber you have, the more it bloody costs.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 4, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Could be worse Murph, the wife has an X4M Competition with 21"ers (275/30/21) and she had a steel bolt got through the tyre wall at her work, single tyre was £330 fitted. Luckily it's relatively new so we didn't need to faff about with wear profiles and making sure it was stable. P Zero's like yourself and heavily, heavily discounted, think we got about £60 off it. 

But jesus, £330 a tyre! Seems the less rubber you have, the more it bloody costs.
		
Click to expand...

It still hurts though!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2020)

Helping my son sort is finances out and get a SA tax return done for Y/E 05/04/2019 - in advance of actually doing his return we work out that his top line income for the year was of the order of £15k.  Now simple sum - taking off £12.5 allowance - sees a taxable income of £2.5k - and 20% of that sees him owing about £500 for that tax year.  Well OK - let's see what we can do about allowances against that to maybe reduce it.

Meanwhile my Mrs speaking with a friend yesterday - friend is a sole trader in healthcare provision - earning good money (hubby has a good trade but not a mega earner) - boasting yesterday of her self assessment tax bill being only £900...wtf (sorry).

And her friend voted conservative - no doubt hoping that Johnson will get her tax bill down towards zero....

The system is completely warped...you got money - you willing to play the system and chuck in a bit of earning dishonesty - you are going to be OK. If you don't - you'll get screwed.

Meanwhile Mrs Hogie's friend drives her big German car last week to the store to spend £5k on new furniture - to be delivered before her kids get out of private school prior to going to the Caribbean on summer holidays.  I kid you not.  My son asks how can they afford that.  Well just paying £900 in income tax helps...when he is paying £500.

Acceptance and forgiveness are sometimes tough.  My wife is disgusted with her friend.  Anyway - she is going to ask her friend how my son can reduce his tax bill 😊


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			It still hurts though!
		
Click to expand...

Totally, just trying to give a silver lining to that hurt. Some poor sucker is hurting worse


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			Seems that the UK now uses the _guilty until you prove your innocence_ for law (same as here)
		
Click to expand...

Think its been that way for a long while now Slab...


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Helping my son sort is finances out and get a SA tax return done for Y/E 05/04/2019 - in advance of actually doing his return we work out that his top line income for the year was of the order of £15k.  Now simple sum - taking off £12.5 allowance - sees a taxable income of £2.5k - and 20% of that sees him owing about £500 for that tax year.  Well OK - let's see what we can do about allowances against that to maybe reduce it.

Meanwhile my Mrs speaking with a friend yesterday - friend is a sole trader in healthcare provision - earning good money (hubby has a good trade but not a mega earner) - boasting yesterday of her self assessment tax bill being only £900...wtf (sorry).

And her friend voted conservative - no doubt hoping that Johnson will get her tax bill down towards zero....

The system is completely warped...you got money - you willing to play the system and chuck in a bit of earning dishonesty - you are going to be OK. If you don't - you'll get screwed.

Meanwhile Mrs Hogie's friend drives her big German car last week to the store to spend £5k on new furniture - to be delivered before her kids get out of private school prior to going to the Caribbean on summer holidays.  I kid you not.  My son asks how can they afford that.  Well just paying £900 in income tax helps...

Acceptance and forgiveness are sometimes tough.  My wife is disgusted with her friend.  Anyway - she is going to ask her friend how my son can reduce his tax bill 😊
		
Click to expand...


Tax allowance in the 2018/2019 tax year was £11850, not £12500. It's £12500 for this tax year to April 5th. 

My self assessment tax bill was £1300 and I earn a reasonable amount as a contractor. But it's easy to say the system is warped when you don't see the £21,000 Corp tax bill and the £24500 VAT bill on top of that. Plus paying my own pension, sick pay, holiday pay and IT and everyday costs the system is about to become more warped IMO with the off-payroll regs about to bite hard. Absolute shambles and the governments lack of simple economics at the heart of the shambles as always. 

At that income level, aside from allowable expenses if any are applicable, will have few further allowances I would think.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Tax allowance in the 2018/2019 tax year was £11850, not £12500. It's £12500 for this tax year to April 5th.

My self assessment tax bill was £1300 and I earn a reasonable amount as a contractor. But it's easy to say the system is warped when you don't see the £21,000 Corp tax bill and the £24500 VAT bill on top of that. Plus paying my own pension, sick pay, holiday pay and IT and everyday costs the system is about to become more warped IMO with the off-payroll regs about to bite hard. Absolute shambles and the governments lack of simple economics at the heart of the shambles as always.

At that income level, aside from allowable expenses if any are applicable, will have few further allowances I would think.
		
Click to expand...

I can understand that - but as far as my wife is aware my wife’s friend pays neither VAT nor corp tax.  Maybe she does...we will maybe find out.  Thinking my son might be able to set some costs against his bill as he works from home (gas, electricity, internet and phone) and he has business related travel expenses (Bus and train)


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I can understand that - but as far as my wife is aware my wife’s friend pays neither VAT nor corp tax.  Maybe she does...we will maybe find out.  Thinking my son might be able to set some costs against his bill as he works from home (gas, electricity, internet and phone) and he has business related travel expenses (Bus and train)
		
Click to expand...

It all depends on the type of worker he is, the type of work he does and how he is set-up. Not all "self employment" is the same. Your sole trader friend, I would be astounded if they weren't subject to corporation tax and VAT if they are running a business with, what sounds like, good turnover.
I claim a £4 per week working from home allowance, but that is as a Limited Company contractor. Travel and subsistence rules vary but might be claimable if he travels to and from a temporary workplace.

Edit to clarify, I work from home more often than once per week which is why I can claim the allowance. Once or twice a month from home does not count as far as my accountant advises me.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 4, 2020)

The silly cow (if I can still use that word from the PETA thread) from Liberty who was more concerned about the legal rights of dangerous fundamentalists being released from prison early.   Please can we arrange for them to live next to her if they are let out?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2020)

Now that January has finally ended and I want to buy a GAPR Hi, everybody on earth is out of stock of the 19°.


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Now that January has finally ended and I want to buy a GAPR Hi, everybody on earth is out of stock of the 19°. 

Click to expand...

Try Global golf


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Now that January has finally ended and I want to buy a GAPR Hi, everybody on earth is out of stock of the 19°. 

Click to expand...

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...4BAzRjelzztoQmYuxOV1dQ38cNfJt_vhoCP8cQAvD_BwE

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/golf...m_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=genieshopping

http://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/product/24971/taylormade-gapr-hi-golf-utility-hybrid

Are you sure as the first 3 on my search all have them...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2020)

That's another ugly beast to look at.......


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			That's another ugly beast to look at.......
		
Click to expand...

TM marketing slogans should be.. Our products are just like girls from Medway, they're not much to look at but good fun and easy to use..... 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...4BAzRjelzztoQmYuxOV1dQ38cNfJt_vhoCP8cQAvD_BwE

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/golf...m_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=genieshopping

http://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/product/24971/taylormade-gapr-hi-golf-utility-hybrid

Are you sure as the first 3 on my search all have them...
		
Click to expand...

19° I said!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...4BAzRjelzztoQmYuxOV1dQ38cNfJt_vhoCP8cQAvD_BwE

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/golf...m_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=genieshopping

http://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/product/24971/taylormade-gapr-hi-golf-utility-hybrid

Are you sure as the first 3 on my search all have them...
		
Click to expand...

None of those 3 links have it in stock in the 19*


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Try Global golf
View attachment 29102

Click to expand...

Tad too expensive, cheers for the suggestion though. It was £120 in other places, there was also a £99 one on Golfbidder that must have sold the very second I got paid.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			19° I said!
		
Click to expand...

 that'll teach me to read


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Tad too expensive, cheers for the suggestion though. It was £120 in other places, there was also a £99 one on Golfbidder that must have sold the very second I got paid. 

Click to expand...

Looked at GB, you would have been ok if you didn't mind playing lefty with just one club .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Meanwhile my Mrs speaking with a friend yesterday - friend is a sole trader in healthcare provision - earning good money (hubby has a good trade but not a mega earner) - boasting yesterday of her self assessment tax bill being only £900...wtf (sorry).

Meanwhile Mrs Hogie's friend drives her big German car last week to the store to spend £5k on new furniture - to be delivered before her kids get out of private school prior to going to the Caribbean on summer holidays.  I kid you not.  My son asks how can they afford that.  Well just paying £900 in income tax helps...when he is paying £500.

Acceptance and forgiveness are sometimes tough.  My wife is disgusted with her friend.  Anyway - she is going to ask her friend how my son can reduce his tax bill 😊
		
Click to expand...

The other alternative is that they are not being honest with the taxman and, so far, have got away with it. Equally, they could be up to their eyeballs in debt. Both options are not uncommon nowadays but personally neither appeal to me. Don't stress about what others do, you can't affect them


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 4, 2020)

Tried eBay @Orikoru? Few brand new 19's on there after a quick search.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAYLORMA...420731?hash=item3b4186c0fb:g:QWYAAOSwCE5boml-

This one for example. Might not be the shaft you wanted though.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Tried eBay @Orikoru? Few brand new 19's on there after a quick search.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAYLORMA...420731?hash=item3b4186c0fb:g:QWYAAOSwCE5boml-

This one for example. Might not be the shaft you wanted though.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah there are precious few with regular shaft. I have found one that I've watchlisted though. Ta.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The other alternative is that they are not being honest with the taxman and, so far, have got away with it. Equally, they could be up to their eyeballs in debt. Both options are not uncommon nowadays but personally neither appeal to me. Don't stress about what others do, you can't affect them 

Click to expand...

They arent up to their eyeballs in debt as far as my wife is aware - though their expenditure is bonkers in our eyes...however it’s the income tax.  Not even double what my son earning £15k has to pay as he scratches along.  And she boasts about it...irritating indeed - of course I could not possibly comment on the alternative you suggest. However...

we don’t stress - we just try and get our son doing the right thing...but my God the boasting irritates my wife hugely...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

People that actively tell others they will fail or solicit the mindset of negativity towards others goals and achievements. This is something thats really winding me up today and not just irritating


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 4, 2020)

The mate of mine who has just been invited to play Augusta at the end of this month on a corporate round.    And is already walking round with a smug smile that will need surgery to be removed.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The mate of mine who has just been invited to play Augusta at the end of this month on a corporate round.    And is already walking round with a smug smile that will need surgery to be removed.
		
Click to expand...

A 9 iron without vaseline may help


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			TM marketing slogans should be.. Our products are just like girls from Medway, they're not much to look at but good fun and easy to use..... 😂
		
Click to expand...

As a father of 2 young ladies, I object to that remark. Some may be, but some are perfect jewels


----------



## drdel (Feb 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They arent up to their eyeballs in debt as far as my wife is aware - though their expenditure is bonkers in our eyes...however it’s the income tax.  Not even double what my son earning £15k has to pay as he scratches along.  And she boasts about it...irritating indeed - of course I could not possibly comment on the alternative you suggest. However...

we don’t stress - we just try and get our son doing the right thing...but my God the boasting irritates my wife hugely...
		
Click to expand...

If the 'gross' income is £15k I'd be very surprised that he'd be paying any taxes after the personal allowances, SE NI contributions. If he's self employed in the entertainment/music business he can claim ALL his legitimate expenses like mileage, telephone, 3rd party liability insurance. Spend some time reading the HMRC tax guidelines it could be very worthwhile, remember is there is a'net' loss it can be set against future profit. I apologise if I'm 'teaching granny to suck eggs'.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			As a father of 2 young ladies, I object to that remark. Some may be, but some are perfect jewels

Click to expand...

I get away with it being from Medway as are my girls, but BM im certain your girls are much nicer and classier than those that frequent the real medway dives... 

Worryingly though when I did a brief 8 month stint at Brompton Barracks as an attached instructor, all the Engineer lads and lasses had to have Bi Monthly presentations on  STDs and Teenage pregnancy as at that time Medway had a 19% higher than national average rate than the entire rest of the UK 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2020)

drdel said:



			If the 'gross' income is £15k I'd be very surprised that he'd be paying any taxes after the personal allowances, SE NI contributions. If he's self employed in the entertainment/music business he can claim ALL his legitimate expenses like mileage, telephone, 3rd party liability insurance. Spend some time reading the HMRC tax guidelines it could be very worthwhile, remember is there is a'net' loss it can be set against future profit. I apologise if I'm 'teaching granny to suck eggs'.
		
Click to expand...

No - that's really useful - I will be doing that, but it's really good to know that he should be able to find enough to set against his meagre income to reduce his tax liability.  Also even though he makes a little bit of profit from his business (he also has a small employed in come) - he is sitting with a -£500 monthly gap between his income and his outgoings...so will be looking to see if he can claim all of his power, gas, telephone, internet etc costs as tax deductible or whether he must estimate a % for each as business costs...?

Still irritated by friend of wife _boasting _about how little tax she pays when they have pretty high earnings and live a lavish lifestyle.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I get away with it being from Medway as are my girls, but BM im certain your girls are much nicer and classier than those that frequent the real medway dives...

Worryingly though when I did a brief 8 month stint at Brompton Barracks as an attached instructor, all the Engineer lads and lasses had to have Bi Monthly presentations on  STDs and Teenage pregnancy as at that time Medway had a 19% higher than national average rate than the entire rest of the UK 😂
		
Click to expand...

You were a busy boy


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I get away with it being from Medway as are my girls, but BM im certain your girls are much nicer and classier than those that frequent the real medway dives...

Worryingly though when I did a brief 8 month stint at Brompton Barracks as an attached instructor, all the Engineer lads and lasses had to have Bi Monthly presentations on  STDs and Teenage pregnancy as at that time Medway had a 19% higher than national average rate than the entire rest of the UK 😂
		
Click to expand...

I dont doubt that m8. Growing up in the  80's, it was said Medway had one of tbe highest violence rates in the country........
Times were nicer when we had more barracks here in the towns, but sadly they were all closed down and all we have left now for the  moment is Brompton and a little bit at Wainscott and Upnor.
I bet you never went to "Joanna's"


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I get away with it being from Medway as are my girls, but BM im certain your girls are much nicer and classier than those that frequent the real medway dives...

Worryingly though when I did a brief 8 month stint at Brompton Barracks as an attached instructor, all the Engineer lads and lasses had to have Bi Monthly presentations on  STDs and Teenage pregnancy as at that time Medway had a 19% higher than national average rate than the entire rest of the UK 😂
		
Click to expand...

That’s because our motto is “Ubique” which means “Everywhere” unfortunately the Sappers take it literally.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I dont doubt that m8. Growing up in the  80's, it was said Medway had one of tbe highest violence rates in the country........
Times were nicer when we had more barracks here in the towns, but sadly they were all closed down and all we have left now for the  moment is Brompton and a little bit at Wainscott and Upnor.
*I bet you never went to "Joanna's"* 

Click to expand...

You must be in your 60’s, it was Catch 22 in the 80’s. Old boys still called it Joanna’s 

Some bad and great memories there!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			You must be in your 60’s, it was Catch 22 in the 80’s. Old boys still called it Joanna’s 

Some bad and great memories there!

Click to expand...

Used to go late 70's early 80's. They changed the name  after I stopped going.....btw...I'm still in my 50's


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			You were a busy boy

Click to expand...

It was a great place to grow up, you were never bored 😉😂



Bunkermagnet said:



			I dont doubt that m8. Growing up in the  80's, it was said Medway had one of tbe highest violence rates in the country........
Times were nicer when we had more barracks here in the towns, but sadly they were all closed down and all we have left now for the  moment is Brompton and a little bit at Wainscott and Upnor.
I bet you never went to "Joanna's" 

Click to expand...

It was called the Zone when I frequented the place, sticky carpets as you walked in, dodgy bar under the stairs in the corner and the dark room upstairs was a very good place to meet people, at the start of my stint at Brompton they'd had a ban on squaddies being allowed in but as i was born and bred in Medway i knew the doorstaff and wasn't subject to the ban😂

Once they lifted the ban though it was carnage but good fun, there was one incident that involved a famous boy band member getting to big for his boots😂.... 

All barracks have pretty much gone Kitchener is a housing development, can't remember thw name of one used to be on the hill at Maidstone road that became house's in the 80s as I was a wee kiddie, but my uncle was a Warrant Officer there (wasn't engineers though)


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			That’s because our motto is “Ubique” which means “Everywhere” unfortunately the Sappers take it literally. 

Click to expand...

Oh i know your motto and your boys did like to put it about, there was a 9 Squadron Sgt I knew when I was doing my brief stint at Brompton doing some attached instructions for search courses up at Lodge hill, he liked to mix it up a  bit 😉

Not to mention some of the boys from 23 Sqn out in Hameln, was a little bar there called Alladins they'd like to take us to, that could tell some stories.. 



pauldj42 said:



			You must be in your 60’s, it was Catch 22 in the 80’s. Old boys still called it Joanna’s 

Some bad and great memories there!

Click to expand...

Ahh Catch 22, you probably met my sister then she was always in there 😂


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			All barracks have pretty much gone Kitchener is a housing development, can't remember thw name of one used to be on the hill at Maidstone road that became house's in the 80s as I was a wee kiddie, but my uncle was a Warrant Officer there (wasn't engineers though)
		
Click to expand...

Gordon Barracks is now Gillingham business park.............. I remember the entrance to it in Darland Rd


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Gordon Barracks is now Gillingham business park.............. I remember the entrance to it in Darland Rd
		
Click to expand...

Don't remember that would be before I was born or at least old enough to remember, who was based there out of interest..

The only Gordon Barracks i know was 28 Engineer Regt, in Hameln, Germany. We did a few bits on exercise with 23 Sqn from there as they were an amphib Sqn.

When I did my short term bit there, you still had Brompton as the main Engineers school, Kitchener had MT sections and Engineers in training, Chattenden (Wainscott) was Plant Ops and Lodge Hill was where we taught search. @pauldj42 would know more than I about whats still there with the Engineers.. Though im sure there was a Captain there think his name was Ronnie Briggs was a cracking golfer I got to play with him down at RCP free of charge.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Don't remember that would be before I was born or at least old enough to remember, who was based there out of interest..

The only Gordon Barracks i know was 28 Engineer Regt, in Hameln, Germany. We didna few bits on exercise with 23 Sqn from there as they wete an amphib Sqn.

When I did my short term bit there, you still had Brompton as the main Engineers school, Kitchener had MT sections and Engineers in training, Chattenden (Wainscott) was Plant Ops and Lodge Hill was where we taught search. @pauldj42 would know more than I about whats still there with the Engineers.. Though im sure there was a Captain there think his name was Ronnie Briggs was a cracking golfer I got to play with him down at RCP free of charge.
		
Click to expand...

Gordon Bks in Gillingham went in the early 80’s I believe, it was used for Officer trg from the 60’s.

Obviously Brompton is still there and they use Upper Upnor for training, I think Chattenden and Lodge Hill were put up for sale, so not sure of their current state.

Bomb Disposal is now all at Bicester I believe.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Don't remember that would be before I was born or at least old enough to remember, who was based there out of interest..

The only Gordon Barracks i know was 28 Engineer Regt, in Hameln, Germany. We did a few bits on exercise with 23 Sqn from there as they were an amphib Sqn.

When I did my short term bit there, you still had Brompton as the main Engineers school, Kitchener had MT sections and Engineers in training, Chattenden (Wainscott) was Plant Ops and Lodge Hill was where we taught search. @pauldj42 would know more than I about whats still there with the Engineers.. Though im sure there was a Captain there think his name was Ronnie Briggs was a cracking golfer I got to play with him down at RCP free of charge.
		
Click to expand...

Think they still do ( or they did) underwater  stuff at whats left of the Lodge Hill, but the top of the hill site is used for others things now
Darland Avenue has the Star at it's corner of Rainham Rd, opposite a corner of Gillingham GC


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Gordon Bks in Gillingham went in the early 80’s I believe, it was used for Officer trg from the 60’s.

Obviously Brompton is still there and they use Upper Upnor for training, I think Chattenden and Lodge Hill were put up for sale, so not sure of their current state.

Bomb Disposal is now all at Bicester I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Lodge Hill has been demolished and lined up for housing, thought there are objections and other issues.
The subterrainian storage dump is still there, as is the dog training and underwater training tank. The large tarining section at the top is for "other things"


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Gordon Bks in Gillingham went in the early 80’s I believe, it was used for Officer trg from the 60’s.

Obviously Brompton is still there and they use Upper Upnor for training, I think Chattenden and Lodge Hill were put up for sale, so not sure of their current state.

Bomb Disposal is now all at Bicester I believe.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I don't remember it then I was still in nappies 😂.. 

Chattenden sold a while ago didn't it, massive redevelopment on the Peninsula which has also seen Deangate Ridge being turned into a housing estate as well.. 

Have all EOD gone to RLC now, as I know the RAF are disbanding theirs due to RLC specialisation or are the RE retaining elements of it..


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Think they still do ( or they did) underwater  stuff at whats left of the Lodge Hill, but the top of the hill site is used for others things now
Darland Avenue has the Star at it's corner of Rainham Rd, opposite a corner of Gillingham GC

Click to expand...

Yeah when I was instructing on search I did a fair bit of stuff in that water 🤢.. You say for other things, id imagine it makes a good dogging site 🤣

I know Darland avenue well, especially the Star, Friday nights always started in the Star and ended in the Avenue... In the 90s/early 2000s it was the place to be... 

Good old Gillingham Golf club, where i spent all my years as a junior, won lots of things there names on a few boards, but a great place when they had the old club house to learn your drinking, Dad still a member to this day..


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Chattenden sold a while ago didn't it, massive redevelopment on the Peninsula which has also seen Deangate Ridge being turned into a housing estate as well..
.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing has happened with Deangate yet. Apparently there is some sort of covenant on the land that was placed there when the MOD gifted the land to Medway council.
If Lodge Hill and Deangate are allowed and get developed, it will be a massive amount of new houses for an area already at bursting point for everythinga you need for those moving in.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Yeah when I was instructing on search I did a fair bit of stuff in that water 🤢.. You say for other things, id imagine it makes a good dogging site 🤣

I know Darland avenue well, especially the Star, Friday nights always started in the Star and ended in the Avenue... In the 90s/early 2000s it was the place to be...

Good old Gillingham Golf club, where i spent all my years as a junior, won lots of things there names on a few boards, but a great place when they had the old club house to learn your drinking, Dad still a member to this day..
		
Click to expand...

Anti terroist training
The Avenue used to be the Central hotel...my mother when she was a girl used to be friends with the duaghter of the then owners/managers (before my time even )


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			That's why I don't remember it then I was still in nappies 😂..

Chattenden sold a while ago didn't it, massive redevelopment on the Peninsula which has also seen Deangate Ridge being turned into a housing estate as well..

Have all EOD gone to RLC now, as I know the RAF are disbanding theirs due to RLC specialisation or are the RE retaining elements of it..
		
Click to expand...

Were keeping ours, some small changes, but all main training now on the one site.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Nothing has happened with Deangate yet. Apparently there is some sort of covenant on the land that was placed there when the MOD gifted the land to Medway council.
If Lodge Hill and Deangate are allowed and get developed, it will be a massive amount of new houses for an area already at bursting point for everythinga you need for those moving in.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnt aware they hadn't begun building there yet, that's been a hold up of a few years then.. Wonder what the covenant is then be interested in hearing about that, lots of people i know were gutted when it closed down, not to mention one of the Pros was a lad I grew up playing innthe same Junior teams at Gillingham,.he'd developed a really good junior programme there for young kids to start playing. Once it closed he struggled and now has retrained as a podiatrist 😲, barely even plays now.. 



Bunkermagnet said:



			Anti terroist training
The Avenue used to be the Central hotel...my mother when she was a girl used to be friends with the duaghter of the then owners/managers (before my time even )
		
Click to expand...

Makes sense considering whats there, funny and little area where they have a load of fake houses built for search training, like a 1970s built version of coronation street but with fake pipe bombs lining the street... A smaller scaled version of Lydd training camp. 

Wow thats going back some, used to Love the Avenue, 50p a pint on a Friday night, door staff used to let me in free and then Paul Stone bought, let the licence go and sold the land for a mint to develop houses on... 

Also Gordon Barracks just thinking is that the one that was white buildings and backed onto Anchorians fields and houses there opposite Gillingham Golf club because there was one there as well


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Were keeping ours, some small changes, but all main training now on the one site.
		
Click to expand...

Makes sense for RE to retain their Element. Out of interest Paul what land they sell and develop to build the new Mid kent College round by Khyber road. My daughter is at college there and everytime I've picked her up i can't quite piece together what they sold off. As i know the med centre still seems in same place, but down that way used to be the Pads, but also from Memory there was an old drill hall where I went to Marine Cadets as a kid (hence the route I took) but were some old accommodation blocks but don't remember them ever being in use. I maybe misremembering the layout though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2020)

The only Drill Hall I’m aware of was part of the old Navy Barracks (HMS Pembroke), so whether it’s built on that as again, that closed in the 80’s I’m not sure, it’s a good 9-10yrs since I was last there.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The only Drill Hall I’m aware of was part of the old Navy Barracks (HMS Pembroke), so whether it’s built on that as again, that closed in the 80’s I’m not sure, it’s a good 9-10yrs since I was last there.
		
Click to expand...

This trip down memory lane is far too jolly for this thread lol

That's my irritation 🤣


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 5, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			This trip down memory lane is far too jolly for this thread lol

That's my irritation 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Plus @Wolf still hasnt said who the famous boy band member was at The Zone


----------



## Wolf (Feb 5, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Plus @Wolf still hasnt said who the famous boy band member was at The Zone
		
Click to expand...

Lee Ryan from Blue.. He tried it on with one of the lads girlfriends, even gave it the don't you know who I am chat when fronting up the lad who up till that point had been polite in asking him to not put his hands on his girlfriend.. It was then it went noisy 😂



pauldj42 said:



			The only Drill Hall I’m aware of was part of the old Navy Barracks (HMS Pembroke), so whether it’s built on that as again, that closed in the 80’s I’m not sure, it’s a good 9-10yrs since I was last there.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul, it was Pembroke I was thinking of remember the mast out front the Sea Cadets used to salute at the flag on. Plus that makes sense as to where the college is my daughters at....


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Lee Ryan from Blue.. He tried it on with one of the lads girlfriends, even gave it the don't you know who I am chat when fronting up the lad who up till that point had been polite in asking him to not put his hands on his girlfriend.. It was then it went noisy 😂

QUOTE]
Haha, good old Lee Ryan. Out of all the boy bands I was leaning towards it being Blue.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 5, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Haha, good old Lee Ryan. Out of all the boy bands I was leaning towards it being Blue.
		
Click to expand...

He's a Chatham lad born and bred, and they were amongst the biggest 🔔🔚 in the industry at the time.. 😂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 5, 2020)

Five years after rejecting my carefully costed simple plans for a village community project, the 'committee' are now having to backtrack on their 'over ambitious' costly plans and go with mine.
Meanwhile lots of angst from the villagers over time and money wasted.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 5, 2020)

Charity muggers seem to be making a comeback.
They're your friend, but behind the façade is a ruthless cold-caller who wants your bank details, and bad for the charity in the long run.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2020)

Scam call trying to get you to renew your Amazon Prime subscription for £39.99.  Yes - easily spotted if you know you don’t have one but but Mrs wasn’t sure when she took the call...but she’s aware enough that she asked me...

well documented on-line

but as ever with surprise calls asking for something - be aware.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2020)

We watched White House Farm last night at 9, heaven knows why as it is dragging on and I have lost interest, instead of the last in the series episode of Silent Witness. My son kindly sent a message last night giving a major spoiler on Silent Witness because he thought we would be watching that. That is irritating


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Five years after rejecting my carefully costed simple plans for a village community project, the 'committee' are now having to backtrack on their 'over ambitious' costly plans and go with mine.
Meanwhile lots of angst from the villagers over time and money wasted.
		
Click to expand...

If you have ambitions for such as you allude to it is always best to eat a bite at a time - not try and eat the elephant in one go at one sitting - so plan it in achievable phases so you can stop at any time having been able to deliver something for funds spent.


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2020)

People using acronyms that I have no idea what they are.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			People using acronyms that I have no idea what they are.
		
Click to expand...

WDYM?


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			WDYM?
		
Click to expand...

P?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2020)

You've lost me....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2020)

Mrs Hogie had a bit of a hair restyle yesterday - a bit shorter than was.  She asks me this morning 'is it cut short enough at the back?' My answer?  'I don't know' elicits a glare and a 'thanks a lot for you help...' response.

Ah well. C'est la vie


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Mrs Hogie had a bit of a hair restyle yesterday - a bit shorter than was.  She asks me this morning 'is it cut short enough at the back?' My answer?  'I don't know' elicits a glare and a 'thanks a lot for you help...' response.

Ah well. C'est la vie
		
Click to expand...

Youd have been wrong whatever youd have said....


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Youd have been wrong whatever youd have said....
		
Click to expand...

You could have said having it cut that short makes your bum look fat.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			You could have said having it cut that short makes your bum look fat.
		
Click to expand...

I hear that sleeping in the shed at this time of year can be a bit chilly......


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			People using acronyms that I have no idea what they are.
		
Click to expand...

TMA   Too many acronyms


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Mrs Hogie had a bit of a hair restyle yesterday - a bit shorter than was.  She asks me this morning 'is it cut short enough at the back?' My answer?  'I don't know' elicits a glare and a 'thanks a lot for you help...' response.

Ah well. C'est la vie
		
Click to expand...

Blimey how long have you been married? Surely long enough to know the correct answer, 'yes, it looks lovely'. I haven't seen your good ladies new hair style and even I know that is the answer


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			People using acronyms that I have no idea what they are.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			WDYM?
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			P?
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			You've lost me....

Click to expand...

Pardon?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2020)

The porridge I eat for breakfast is in a plastic wrapper within the cardboard box, like most cereals, but due to static the finer oats just fly everywhere as they're attracted to the plastic, and go all over the counter. You'd think they could design packaging for it that doesn't send it all over the kitchen?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			People using acronyms that I have no idea what they are.
		
Click to expand...

You should be glad you don't work in construction then. Or maybe you do, which would explain your irritation.


----------



## Dando (Feb 6, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Five years after rejecting my carefully costed simple plans for a village community project, the 'committee' are now having to backtrack on their 'over ambitious' costly plans and go with mine.
Meanwhile lots of angst from the villagers over time and money wasted.
		
Click to expand...

see, a plus of leaving the EU!


----------



## sam85 (Feb 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We watched White House Farm last night at 9, heaven knows why as it is dragging on and I have lost interest, instead of the last in the series episode of Silent Witness. My son kindly sent a message last night giving a major spoiler on Silent Witness because he thought we would be watching that. That is irritating 

Click to expand...

Exactly where I am with White House Farm, I really enjoyed the earlier episodes, but now it's dragging.  I'm contemplating not watching the last episode and just reading up on google.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 6, 2020)

People who keep telling me how to grow my business.
Expand or increase, not grow.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2020)

Not really having a pop at Parcelforce but they know when I'm going to be out..they must do.
Had notification of a parcel coming today
They've always come between 9.30 and 10 - almost without fail, never after 11
I was in until noon...
They came at 12.06........
Now I have to go to a post office on the other side of town sometime tomorrow ....
6 bloody minutes.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blimey how long have you been married? Surely long enough to know the correct answer, 'yes, it looks lovely'. I haven't seen your good ladies new hair style and even I know that is the answer 

Click to expand...

Not good enough - I did that one yesterday evening when she returned from the stylist - with a proactive 'that's nice looking a bit shorter' - so without having to be asked...  To which response was 'not too short though?' To which my reply ' no just right'.  Then this morning 'is it too short at the back...' doh...


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not good enough - I did that one yesterday evening when she returned from the stylist - with a proactive 'that's nice looking a bit shorter' - so without having to be asked...  To which response was 'not too short though?' To which my reply ' no just right'.  Then this morning 'is it too short at the back...' doh...
		
Click to expand...

To which the answer is "No, not at all, it just feels odd because you're not used to it".


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 6, 2020)

Travelling to London and back from Glasgow.  Why can't people learn how to flush the train loos when they leave it?  Every time I went in, it was unflushed!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We watched White House Farm last night at 9, heaven knows why as it is dragging on and I have lost interest, instead of the last in the series episode of Silent Witness. My son kindly sent a message last night giving a major spoiler on Silent Witness because he thought we would be watching that. That is irritating 

Click to expand...

And how annoying is Jeremy 😫


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2020)

Fed up with all the companies we work with on this project being full of utter numpties.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			To which the answer is "No, not at all, it just feels odd because you're not used to it".
		
Click to expand...

 Except she has now said she thinks she wanted it bit shorter...


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



 Except she has now said she thinks she wanted it bit shorter...
		
Click to expand...

Volunteer to do it for her


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 6, 2020)

It's too hot here in Mexico, I'm literally melting so I'll have to get me another beer 🍺😛


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 6, 2020)

Our local council making a massive song and dance how they are bringing free 30 mins parking to the local area to boost the high street

They gloss over the fact they removed it 12 months ago and have killed the high street in the process


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2020)

sam85 said:



			Exactly where I am with White House Farm, I really enjoyed the earlier episodes, but now it's dragging.  I'm contemplating not watching the last episode and just reading up on google.
		
Click to expand...

Could have been done in three episodes


----------



## Wolf (Feb 6, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			And how annoying is Jeremy 😫
		
Click to expand...

Worth a kidney punch or 10....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2020)

Amazon is introducing a feature for Alexa respones with the voice of Samuel  L Jackson.....swearing can be toggled off.
But you cant get it here


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 7, 2020)

My wife's school can do a simple PAYE system 

HMRC sent my wife a letter in October saying she owed them £1000 in tax... She isn't liable for that much over a year she's only part time 

So school said don't worry we have sorted it

Today another letter saying she owes them this 

Useless


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2020)

drdel said:



			If the 'gross' income is £15k I'd be very surprised that he'd be paying any taxes after the personal allowances, SE NI contributions. If he's self employed in the entertainment/music business he can claim ALL his legitimate expenses like mileage, telephone, 3rd party liability insurance. Spend some time reading the HMRC tax guidelines it could be very worthwhile, remember is there is a'net' loss it can be set against future profit. I apologise if I'm 'teaching granny to suck eggs'.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look on the HMRC website and I'm thinking you're suggesting I look here...

https://www.gov.uk/expenses-if-youre-self-employed 

Should this tell me all I need to know - there are plenty of other sites talking about self employed tax deductable expenses.

But I'll start on the HMRC website.

cheers


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2020)

I have just realised that the document management system we've been using for 4 months is calculating workflows on working days and not calendar days. Hence the two week review cycle we set up has actually been as many as 20 days in some cases. And they are _still _overdue!!


----------



## drdel (Feb 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I have just realised that the document management system we've been using for 4 months is calculating workflows on working days and not calendar days. Hence the two week review cycle we set up has actually been as many as 20 days in some cases. And they are _still _overdue!! 

Click to expand...

+1
The reports I like are the ones that work daily data from calendar month records and then forget to account for the fact that there a different number of working days in each month


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2020)

drdel said:



			+1
The reports I like are the ones that work daily data from calendar month records and then forget to account for the fact that there a different number of working days in each month
		
Click to expand...

Our Information Management Consultant had several ample opportunities to tell me the system runs on working days as well, but overlooked all of those opportunities. Thanks for that. Sod it, I make that home time - beer o'clock I think.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I have just realised that the document management system we've been using for 4 months is calculating workflows on working days and not calendar days. Hence the two week review cycle we set up has actually been as many as 20 days in some cases. And they are _still _overdue!! 

Click to expand...

There'll be an option/options in the 'Setup' process that needs to be set to reflect your organisation's preference!
RTFM applies! So does this!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Our Information Management Consultant had several ample opportunities to tell me the system runs on working days as well, but overlooked all of those opportunities. Thanks for that. Sod it, I make that home time - beer o'clock I think.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez - some basic user acceptance testing should have spotted that...and that would be UAT after all the client-specific configurations has been set.  It really isn't rocket science (and I know rocket science to know)


----------



## Wolf (Feb 7, 2020)

Mrs Wolf's step dad.. The guy is an absolute cock Womble.. 

I've just spent 40mins talking to his son (Mrs step brother) decent enough lad he's 23 mur old and been struggling for work for the last year. Tells me he has decided to try and get in the Navy, he always liked the idea of it but always been held back He's been speaking to recruitment team for 3 weeks an had all his booklets with him and decided to come seek me out to see if I'd help him with the fitness & swim tests preparation to give him the best chance. Of course I said id help but when he told me he has put off doing this for nearly 5 years is because his dad always told him he won't pass because he's useless and physically weak, won't make anything of himself I got really wound up.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2020)

One of the  main open air car parks in town has, for many years, been free for 2 hours if you get a ticket from the machine.
This month they've installed  ANPR cameras and small booths with a screen to tap your numbar plate in.
First time I've been there since it was installed...no instructions at all, just a list of costs if you exceed your 2 hours.
I get to the machine and there's  5 people waiting.
First in the queue taps the number in and the system takes 1 minute to search and not find it.
Tries again
Same
Tries again...this time it takes 2 minutes
By this time there's 10 of us
Along comes the parking Nazi and he casually informs us that, unless we intend to stay more than 2 hours, we dont need to register details...we can park, shop and drive away.
Well thanks a bundle....a couple of signs wouldn't have helped much....
Peasants


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2020)

Coming home to a flooded utility room 

Sparky had swapped a switch (which hasnt fixed the problem sigh), in the process turned off the switch for the waste water pump. Wife didnt realise and put the washing machine on. Return home several hours later to find water everywhere as it had nowhere else to go

Mopped everything up, no towels left and have stuff drying everywhere round the house lets hope thats all it is, will see if theres any residual damage in the morning


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Mrs Wolf's step dad.. The guy is an absolute cock Womble..

I've just spent 40mins talking to his son (Mrs step brother) decent enough lad he's 23 mur old and been struggling for work for the last year. Tells me he has decided to try and get in the Navy, he always liked the idea of it but always been held back He's been speaking to recruitment team for 3 weeks an had all his booklets with him and decided to come seek me out to see if I'd help him with the fitness & swim tests preparation to give him the best chance. Of course I said id help but when he told me *he has put off doing this for nearly 5 years is because his dad always told him he won't pass because he's useless and physically weak*, won't make anything of himself I got really wound up.
		
Click to expand...

That should be all the incentive he needs and gives you the opportunity to stick it to the cock womble.
Go for it, I'd say.


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2020)

I have really been struggling with my depression and lack of sleep so mrs d has been using my car to drop me at the station, go to work and pick me up which is nice
on Sunday there was 1/2 tank of petrol.
This morning I got in the car and drove to the station to find the petrol light on 😡


----------



## Wolf (Feb 7, 2020)

Slime said:



			That should be all the incentive he needs and gives you the opportunity to stick it to the cock womble.
Go for it, I'd say. 

Click to expand...

Exactly what i said to him.. I've set him up with a training plan and I'll also train with him once a week to. No surprise he wants to get away from the bloke.. 

I've been blessed with great in laws on the FiL side, but on the MiL side I wouldn't waste my breathe..


----------



## Wolf (Feb 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			I have really been struggling with my depression and lack of sleep so mrs d has been using my car to drop me at the station, go to work and pick me up which is nice
on Sunday there was 1/2 tank of petrol.
This morning I got in the car and drove to the station to find the petrol light on 😡
		
Click to expand...

It's compulsory mate no matter whose car they use. My Mrs needs my car tomorrow as she's off on a girly trip to visit her friend, guess who had to fill the car up 🙄.. 
As a result I need to use her little car tomorrow to get to work and shes kindly advised me her petrol lights on. So ultimately after tonight she's getting 2 cars fully fueled at my expense when she's the reason we're having to swap 😂


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			It's compulsory mate no matter whose car they use. My Mrs needs my car tomorrow as she's off on a girly trip to visit her friend, guess who had to fill the car up 🙄..
As a result I need to use her little car tomorrow to get to work and shes kindly advised me her petrol lights on. So ultimately after tonight she's getting 2 cars fully fueled at my expense when she's the reason we're having to swap 😂
		
Click to expand...

My wife used to run the tank low when we just had the one car, till one day I deliberately ran it even lower knowing she was using it next which caused her a delay having to fill the tank. Strangely it stopped her doing it again
Now she has her own, she will sometimes run the tank  close but as I don't use it I just leave her to deal with it...your car, your problem


----------



## chellie (Feb 7, 2020)

Wold, Dando and BM

Please don't tar us all with the same brush


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			It's compulsory mate no matter whose car they use. My Mrs needs my car tomorrow as she's off on a girly trip to visit her friend, guess who had to fill the car up 🙄.. 
As a result I need to use her little car tomorrow to get to work and shes kindly advised me her petrol lights on. So ultimately after tonight she's getting 2 cars fully fueled at my expense when she's the reason we're having to swap 😂
		
Click to expand...

My wife has a special self fueling car 

Taxes, insures and fuels itself 

Blooming marvelous she says


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 7, 2020)

chellie said:



			Wold, Dando and BM

Please don't tar us all with the same brush

Click to expand...

There is an exception that proves every rule in life


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 7, 2020)

Getting invited on a golf trip

Wife says yeah go

Only a weekend 

Sounds wicked 

Then check calender .. parents ruby wedding meal


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 7, 2020)

Homophobes


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 7, 2020)

Random irritation of the week. 

Me and friends kept quiet from another couple a secret getaway at Center parcs for a whole year. Made sure we never mentioned it. Arrived on Monday, no standard Facebook check in, no instagram pictures. 

They only ended up at the same Center parcs as us. Spent half a day fabricating a story and then a text to say we spotted them. 
Didn’t want to spend the week ducking and diving. 

Didn’t want to invite them because my mate missus eats so slow, she’s loud and annoying, wouldn’t be able to tolerate her for a week and they aren’t childless. 

This is not the first time it’s happened either. 

Bumped into them at a dog festival last year. These places are two plus hours away. 
Small world, awkward karma slap.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Random irritation of the week.

Me and friends kept quiet from another couple a secret getaway at Center parcs for a whole year. Made sure we never mentioned it. Arrived on Monday, no standard Facebook check in, no instagram pictures.

They only ended up at the same Center parcs as us. Spent half a day fabricating a story and then a text to say we spotted them.
Didn’t want to spend the week ducking and diving.

Didn’t want to invite them because my mate missus eats so slow, she’s loud and annoying, wouldn’t be able to tolerate her for a week and they aren’t childless.

This is not the first time it’s happened either.

Bumped into them at a dog festival last year. These places are two plus hours away.
Small world, awkward karma slap.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂 AWKWARD!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 7, 2020)

chellie said:



			Wold, Dando and BM

Please don't tar us all with the same brush

Click to expand...

We have 3 cars. I regularly use 2, the Mrs uses hers, and then maybe 1 of the others. I always feel guilty as when ever she choses to use one of mine, it is nearly always flat empty, and she has to fill it up. Not by design, but it seems to work out that way. I guess I just run them low.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 8, 2020)

101. It’s a non emergency but by the time I’ve listened to all the waffle and got through to an operator the Cheeky chancer is half a mile away and won’t be caught.

Once a week, a stranger in the night visits the drives on the lane between 2 and 4 and try’s car doors. I know this because I have a camera and a drive alarm.
Missus got woken up tonight and banged on window and he ran off as he was rummaging through my empty car. 
Every time I stay up to wait for him he doesn’t turn up.

Stanley blade is going under the door  handle .


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 8, 2020)

HMRC and my wife's employer again 

Logged into her HMRC app to see what's going on

They have completely mucked up her tax 

Said she earnt 5k more than she did last year 

And claim she gonna earn 35k next year 

Nothing near that lol 

I got her to type them a message hopefully they sort it


----------



## bobmac (Feb 8, 2020)

Having to un-ignore people on my list to find out what the argument is all about


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 8, 2020)

Putting my bowls away in my bowling bag, and BAM - massive back spasm on the right side of my back just below shoulder blade height and solid spasm right round to the front on the right hand side. 10 mins of pure agony before it settled down to just painful. Went back to put my bowls away, and BAM - this time on the left side and around the front. So painful I just wanted to throw up.

7 hours of discomfort and I decide on an early bed... BAM on both sides with the added joy of no feeling in both thighs. I just want to go to sleep and hope that is settled by the morning. *sigh*


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 8, 2020)

Vans covered in advertising on bridges over main road/carriageways.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			101. It’s a non emergency but by the time I’ve listened to all the waffle and got through to an operator the Cheeky chancer is half a mile away and won’t be caught.

Once a week, a stranger in the night visits the drives on the lane between 2 and 4 and try’s car doors. I know this because I have a camera and a drive alarm.
Missus got woken up tonight and banged on window and he ran off as he was rummaging through my empty car.
Every time I stay up to wait for him he doesn’t turn up.

Stanley blade is going under the door  handle .
		
Click to expand...

Someone suggested  placing a 2 way baby monitor in the car,  you could watch, listen  speak/shout at them.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 9, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Someone suggested  placing a 2 way baby monitor in the car,  you could watch, listen  speak/shout at them.
		
Click to expand...

My camera has a microphone. The guy moves too fast for conversation though. He targets the whole town in one night. He was spotted all over last night. I’ll wait up tonight, he may get greedy.


----------



## chellie (Feb 9, 2020)

Footjoy on Twitter




			You need a sweet pair of kicks for the new golf season.
		
Click to expand...

Who the hell wears KICKS


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2020)

chellie said:



			Footjoy on Twitter



Who the hell wears KICKS

Click to expand...

Sounds marginally better than the leather wedge I suppose


----------



## chellie (Feb 9, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			My camera has a microphone. The guy moves too fast for conversation though. He targets the whole town in one night. He was spotted all over last night. I’ll wait up tonight, he may get greedy.
		
Click to expand...


Are the police doing nothing?


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Putting my bowls away in my bowling bag, and BAM - massive back spasm on the right side of my back just below shoulder blade height and solid spasm right round to the front on the right hand side. 10 mins of pure agony before it settled down to just painful. Went back to put my bowls away, and BAM - this time on the left side and around the front. So painful I just wanted to throw up.

7 hours of discomfort and I decide on an early bed... BAM on both sides with the added joy of no feeling in both thighs. I just want to go to sleep and hope that is settled by the morning. *sigh*
		
Click to expand...

Feel for you buddy


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Putting my bowls away in my bowling bag, and BAM - massive back spasm on the right side of my back just below shoulder blade height and solid spasm right round to the front on the right hand side. 10 mins of pure agony before it settled down to just painful. Went back to put my bowls away, and BAM - this time on the left side and around the front. So painful I just wanted to throw up.

7 hours of discomfort and I decide on an early bed... BAM on both sides with the added joy of no feeling in both thighs. I just want to go to sleep and hope that is settled by the morning. *sigh*
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't sound clever at all.
How is it this morning?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 9, 2020)

chellie said:



			Are the police doing nothing?
		
Click to expand...

No, our county police force are good for serious crimes, drugs, “missing” persons and revenue collecting. They won’t be attending any break ins as far as I know and a few cars were done. 
It’s been reported every week for a few months by many residents. But The reports never show up on the crime map on police.co.uk. 
People seem to know who the man is and gave his name in but nothing happens. 

It doesn’t help that the community don’t care and even those affected aren’t interested in a neighbourhood watch, and the law also doesn’t allow  you to sufficiently protect your property with fear of recourse.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2020)

The attempts at red carpet interviews at The Oscar's dominating the news channels this morning .  Embarrassing, sycophantic and largely a waste of time. Give out the results and forget the interviews.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The attempts at red carpet interviews at The Oscar's dominating the news channels this morning .  Embarrassing, sycophantic and largely a waste of time. Give out the results and forget the interviews.
		
Click to expand...

Watching the BBC news just after 6.00 this morning and these were non-interviews and a novice reporter hopelessly out of her depth desperately trying to fill and work out how the hell to get someone to speak to her. That seemed to be more of a story than the even and winners itself


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2020)

Oscars, apart from those involved, who really cares and does it really matter?
Not I.


----------



## Neilds (Feb 10, 2020)

Slime said:



			Oscars, apart from those involved, who really cares and does it really matter?
Not I.
		
Click to expand...

All these award ceremonies are just a load of luvvies telling each other how wonderful they all are - in between preaching to the rest of us on how we are ruining everything in the world and it is all our fault. Bunch of hypocrites


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2020)

Now that England knows what a real storm feels like (though ask a Hebridean about 'storms' and they tell you why traditional houses are often lashed to the ground  ), maybe the weather people will think again about calling out a storm every time the wind speed is going to puff above the average.  There is a danger that too many 'false storms' make us blase and we ignore the real ones.  Only half jesting.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2020)

Why would Top Gear get more viewers on BBC1 than on BBC2? Do people not know BBC2 exists? Lost the remote and can't change channel? May be BBC2 is for left handed people only, or viewing time is rationed.


----------



## Piece (Feb 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now that England knows what a real storm feels like (though ask a Hebridean about 'storms' and they tell you why traditional houses are often lashed to the ground  ), maybe the weather people will think again about calling out a storm every time the wind speed is going to puff above the average.  There is a danger that too many 'false storms' make us blase and we ignore the real ones.  Only half jesting.
		
Click to expand...


Ciara barely registered. The 1987 storm down here was the one to talk about.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 10, 2020)

Trying to negotiate a deal for a new car.......


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Why would Top Gear get more viewers on BBC1 than on BBC2? Do people not know BBC2 exists? Lost the remote and can't change channel? May be BBC2 is for left handed people only, or viewing time is rationed.
		
Click to expand...

what is your issue with left handed people?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			what is your issue with left handed people?
		
Click to expand...

They are sinister.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			what is your issue with left handed people?
		
Click to expand...

They ought to be playing baseball.
Good game for lefties since there are more right handed pitchers than left.
It's easier to hit against opposite dexterity pitchers.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2020)

I find watching left handed golfers just odd. Randomely irritating if you like. Phil Mickelsons swing for example, just looks horrible. Even if you flip it with a mirror. What is worse, is that he has no excuse, he isn't even left handed.


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			They are sinister.
		
Click to expand...

thanks!


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I find watching left handed golfers just odd. Randomely irritating if you like. Phil Mickelsons swing for example, just looks horrible. Even if you flip it with a mirror. What is worse, is that he has no excuse, he isn't even left handed.
		
Click to expand...

I must admit I think left handed golfers look so awkward.
its like they’re swatting flies so its a good job my swing is a thing of beauty!!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			They are sinister.
		
Click to expand...

Latin based banter. Love it.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 10, 2020)

Every time I decide I’m going to go join a local golf club the weather turns awful and stops me doing it.


----------



## fundy (Feb 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			I must admit I think left handed golfers look so awkward.
its like they’re swatting flies so its a good job my swing is a thing of beauty!!!!
		
Click to expand...


why do left handed golfers look odd but left handed cricket batsmen look classy? one of the unanswered questions im my world


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2020)

Slime said:



			Oscars, apart from those involved, who really cares and does it really matter?
Not I.
		
Click to expand...

As a regular cinema goer, I quite enjoy "pitting my wits" against the committee & seeing where we agree or disagree. 

My irritation as far as this is concerned is that you can no longer go to the cinema and see all the candidates.  You now need Netflix or Amazon or Apple or whatever to see all the candidates, which I have no desire to do.


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			why do left handed golfers look odd but left handed cricket batsmen look classy? one of the unanswered questions im my world 

Click to expand...

It’s weird isn’t it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I find watching left handed golfers just odd. Randomely irritating if you like. Phil Mickelsons swing for example, just looks horrible. Even if you flip it with a mirror. What is worse, is that he has no excuse, he isn't even left handed.
		
Click to expand...

He's got a perfect excuse, that being the way he learnt the game facing his father who was a righty.  

Out of interest do you feel the same about Bob Charles, Mike Weir, Ben Hogan, Johnny Miller, Greg Norman, Curtis Strange, Nick Price, David Graham & Byron Nelson?  They apparently all played from their non-natural side.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			why do left handed golfers look odd but left handed cricket batsmen look classy? one of the unanswered questions im my world 

Click to expand...

Jack Russell...


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			As a regular cinema goer, I quite enjoy "pitting my wits" against the committee & seeing where we agree or disagree.

My irritation as far as this is concerned is that you can no longer go to the cinema and see all the candidates.  You now need Netflix or Amazon or Apple or whatever to see all the candidates, which I have no desire to do.
		
Click to expand...

Not seen Parasite so cannot judge, but was it THAT good? Or after a lot of criticism of the academy for being old and white did they just throw everything at the ethnic film to save face?


----------



## fundy (Feb 10, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Jack Russell...
		
Click to expand...


always an exception or two to the rule lol, that said one of the best days watching test match cricket was watching Jack batting at Joburg with Athers in 95!!!! A thing of beauty it certainly wasnt lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Not seen Parasite so cannot judge, but was it THAT good? Or after a lot of criticism of the academy for being old and white did they just throw everything at the ethnic film to save face?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't managed to see that one yet, but certainly agree with the best actor & actress awards from the ones we've seen and the ones that 1917 picked up.

See your point, but I suspect the academy are too entrenched in their opinions to be concerned about what others think of them.


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Jack Russell...
		
Click to expand...

good call but I’ll raise you Chanderpaul


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			good call but I’ll raise you Chanderpaul
		
Click to expand...

Oh I’d go for Jack on pure ugliness but Shiv certainly had a touch of the Steve Smith awkwardness about his technique.


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			what is your issue with left handed people?
		
Click to expand...

Jordan Spieth is left handed!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 10, 2020)

So many successive unanswered posts that I look, even to myself, like a spammer.
Time to get offline and watch a bit of television, I suppose.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			He's got a perfect excuse, that being the way he learnt the game facing his father who was a righty. 

Out of interest do you feel the same about Bob Charles, Mike Weir, Ben Hogan, Johnny Miller, Greg Norman, Curtis Strange, Nick Price, David Graham & Byron Nelson?  They apparently all played from their non-natural side.
		
Click to expand...

Mike Weir, never liked him. Looks clunky.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 10, 2020)

Slime said:



			Jordan Spieth is left handed!
		
Click to expand...

Probably why he can't find a fairway 😂



Blue in Munich said:



			He's got a perfect excuse, that being the way he learnt the game facing his father who was a righty. 

Out of interest do you feel the same about Bob Charles, Mike Weir, Ben Hogan, Johnny Miller, Greg Norman, Curtis Strange, Nick Price, David Graham & Byron Nelson?  They apparently all played from their non-natural side.
		
Click to expand...

Weird how the brain interprets mirror image copying of functions. I learnt to play snooker and pool from my Dad as a kid in working men's clubs, because i was opposite side of table mirroring his actions it felt more natural to me to play left handed. Even though  dad plays right handed snooker, and I'm naturally right handed in all things, but soon as I pick a snooker cue up I'm left handed all the way.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 10, 2020)

Mobile phone updates that completely change the layout of apps and change the way certain things work


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 10, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Not seen Parasite so cannot judge, but was it THAT good? Or after a lot of criticism of the academy for being old and white did they just throw everything at the ethnic film to save face?
		
Click to expand...

It was THAT good, best film of last year by a long way. I've watched all the nominated films and Parasite stood out head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Probably why he can't find a fairway 😂


Weird how the brain interprets mirror image copying of functions. I learnt to play snooker and pool from my Dad as a kid in working men's clubs, because i was opposite side of table mirroring his actions it felt more natural to me to play left handed. Even though  dad plays right handed snooker, and I'm naturally right handed in all things, but soon as I pick a snooker cue up I'm left handed all the way.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Learnt my snooker from dad. Used to drive my dad nuts. Weirdly, I use the rest right handed.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Ditto. Learnt my snooker from dad. Used to drive my dad nuts. Weirdly, I use the rest right handed.
		
Click to expand...

So do I just seems more natural 😂


----------



## Dando (Feb 11, 2020)

almost getting knocked over twice by tossers on bikes this morning - the first was screaming and shouting at people crossing the road as she went through a red light and the second was riding on the wrong side of the road.

I might have directed some bad language at them


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 11, 2020)

The usual farce over here in Spain when you're waiting on a parcel. Not the courier's fault, although you would think that after 14 years they would know of the new area around the village. From yesterday, when the delivery was out in the van... "we can't find Huerta Nueva, and we've never heard of Los Cerezos." At least we didn't have the problem explaining that although the plot number is 6 the house number is 12. 

We have great fun with the utility companies. We're still having fun explaining to the utility companies that send bills to number 6 instead of plot 6(number 12)… actually, it isn't much fun when they cut the electricity and gas because they haven't been able to do their 5 year inspection. They cut it remotely. You get on the phone and shout in Spanglish - everyone shouts out here, and it gets put back on remotely. The good thing is they'll reconnect before the inspection.

And don't get me started on the b'band. We pay for 30mb... if it gets to 4mb its a minor miracle. And if you want to watch an England game when the rest of the expat community are tuning in.

But at least its forecast to reach 22* today


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2020)

When I spoon out my porridge in the morning, the static created by the packaging that it's in causes oats to jump off the spoon and fly in all directions all over the work surface. You would think by the year 2020 they would have been able invent a suitable non-static wrapper for porridge oats wouldn't you?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			When I spoon out my porridge in the morning, the static created by the packaging that it's in causes oats to jump off the spoon and fly in all directions all over the work surface. You would think by the year 2020 they would have been able invent a suitable non-static wrapper for porridge oats wouldn't you?
		
Click to expand...

Have you considered that it's not the oats or their packaging, but you and your clothing that's created the static?
I bet if you were to touch something earthed (like a fridge casing) before going to your oats you wouldn't have an issue.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Have you considered that it's not the oats or their packaging, but you and your clothing that's created the static?
I bet if you were to touch something earthed (like a fridge casing) before going to your oats you wouldn't have an issue.
		
Click to expand...

No because they literally jump back towards the packaging as I'm lifting the spoon out.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			No because they literally jump back towards the packaging as I'm lifting the spoon out.
		
Click to expand...

The spoon which you are holding.....you are conducting the static charge through the spoon....


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The spoon which you are holding.....you are conducting the static charge through the spoon....

Click to expand...

That propels the oats away from me?? What is this sorcery?


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That propels the oats away from me?? What is this sorcery?
		
Click to expand...

Porridge - The Devils food 😈
Sugar Puffs is the antidote 😇


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Porridge - The Devils food 😈
Sugar Puffs is the antidote 😇
		
Click to expand...

Not gonna lie, when I say porridge I actually mean Ready Brek.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Ditto. Learnt my snooker from dad. Used to drive my dad nuts. Weirdly, I use the rest right handed.
		
Click to expand...

I am naturally left handed but play golf right handed, same with cricket and bat right handed and was a right hander in tennis yet for sports like snooker/pool or darts etc I resort to my left hand


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2020)

Ripping out the old bathroom, taking the pan to the tip and it breaking in your hand when disposing of it, slicing all the way down the inside of the finger. now to sit in minor injuries to see if needs stitching


----------



## Slab (Feb 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



*I am naturally left handed but play golf right handed, *same with cricket and bat right handed and was a right hander in tennis yet for sports like snooker/pool or darts etc I resort to my left hand
		
Click to expand...

Now that little nugget right there explains an awful lot!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2020)

Liberal do-gooders who are more concerned about possible legal rights of convicted criminals being deported from the UK.   Let them have them move in next door whilst they are waiting to be rightfully kicked out.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			When I spoon out my porridge in the morning, the static created by the packaging that it's in causes oats to jump off the spoon and fly in all directions all over the work surface. You would think by the year 2020 they would have been able invent a suitable non-static wrapper for porridge oats wouldn't you?
		
Click to expand...

People forgetting they've already had a moan about something...#10680 last Thursday


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			Ripping out the old bathroom, taking the pan to the tip and it breaking in your hand when disposing of it, slicing all the way down the inside of the finger. now to sit in minor injuries to see if needs stitching 

Click to expand...

You always fail to surprise me Steve.....
Hope it's not too bad mate...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			People forgetting they've already had a moan about something...#10680 last Thursday 

Click to expand...

Getting old mate.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2020)

We buy one item from China. They have killed the market in terms of production for this product so they are the only source. I need more, have had an order in for a while but it was delayed by their New Year. Now we have the virus which means they are not back at work yet. I'm having to ration customers, we will soon be out of product. They will struggle to find alternatives elsewhere right now but I hate letting customers down, it is not how we work.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 11, 2020)

Performance reviews. 

“Bad attitude to work” was one comment. 
I don’t have a bad attitude to work, I have a bad attitude to utter bull and bureaucracy and I’ll call it out to anybody.  I work most hours, weekends, Christmas and on call. 

Work colleague who will be my manager sometime this year felt bad. He recognised he does less than me, quality isn’t as good and spends most of his time drinking tea but received a glowing report. 

Bought it up with manager with a snarky remark and was offered a sit down to discuss. I replied with “we can discuss this later in the week when you ask me to come in at the weekend.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Performance reviews.

“Bad attitude to work” was one comment.
I don’t have a bad attitude to work, I have a bad attitude to utter bull and bureaucracy and I’ll call it out to anybody.  I work most hours, weekends, Christmas and on call.

Work colleague who will be my manager sometime this year felt bad. He recognised he does less than me, quality isn’t as good and spends most of his time drinking tea but received a glowing report.

Bought it up with manager with a snarky remark and was offered a sit down to discuss. I replied with “we can discuss this later in the week when you ask me to come in at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like you have a bad attitude to work.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 11, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Performance reviews.

“Bad attitude to work” was one comment.
I don’t have a bad attitude to work, I have a bad attitude to utter bull and bureaucracy and I’ll call it out to anybody.  I work most hours, weekends, Christmas and on call.

Work colleague who will be my manager sometime this year felt bad. He recognised he does less than me, quality isn’t as good and spends most of his time drinking tea but received a glowing report.

Bought it up with manager with a snarky remark and was offered a sit down to discuss. I replied with “we can discuss this later in the week when you ask me to come in at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			It sounds like you have a bad attitude to work.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds more like he has a bad manager or colleagues with a bad attitude to work.  Sounds very much like an office I recognise...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			almost getting knocked over twice by tossers on bikes this morning - the first was screaming and shouting at people crossing the road as she went through a red light and the second was riding on the wrong side of the road.

I might have directed some bad language at them
		
Click to expand...

I might have turned my back and inadvertently caught them with a defensive shoulder...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I might have turned my back and inadvertently caught them with a defensive shoulder...
		
Click to expand...

Or elbow...or even better my rucksack tool bag


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 11, 2020)

TV programmes that when cutting between scenes use moving overhead pictures from a camera on a drone.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sounds more like he has a bad manager or colleagues with a bad attitude to work.  Sounds very much like an office I recognise...
		
Click to expand...

I don’t conform, I’m not a yes man and I don’t play football or golf with management. 
They are a clueless bunch with no leadership qualities don’t know processes. And I’m in a position where I can tell them they’re being stupid and they don’t like it. 

My next manager, is somebody who doesn’t want the job but knows the job and has to take it so we don’t have another nodding dog to argue with.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2020)

Going to the fridge at work to get my home prepared meal out to eat only to find some twunt has eaten it and also taken the tupperware container 
Plus the nature of where i am working this evening there is nowhere nearby to go and get food either.. Can only be 1 of 3 potential gits so words will be had.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 11, 2020)

Not enough points for an Espanyol away ticket


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Going to the fridge at work to get my home prepared meal out to eat only to find some twunt has eaten it and also taken the tupperware container 
Plus the nature of where i am working this evening there is nowhere nearby to go and get food either.. Can only be 1 of 3 potential gits so words will be had.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing how many people walk out the toilet without washing their hands at our place, eating food they've prepared is the last thing I'd want to do. The absolute cheek of robbing someone else's tea.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Seeing how many people walk out the toilet without washing their hands at our place, eating food they've prepared is the last thing I'd want to do. The absolute cheek of robbing someone else's tea.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly why i would not touch someone else's food or eat bar snacks.. 
But robbing food nope not happy I'd rather they punch me 😂.. KFC on way home it is for me later


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Going to the fridge at work to get my home prepared meal out to eat only to find some twunt has eaten it and also taken the tupperware container 
Plus the nature of where i am working this evening there is nowhere nearby to go and get food either.. Can only be 1 of 3 potential gits so words will be had.
		
Click to expand...

Leave it for a couple of months, then put something else in the fridge that has been doctored with a nice dose of sennacot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2020)

Typical NHS project being implemented which hasn't been thought through properly and now we reach two weeks before it comes online a host of issues and "we didn't think of that" coming up and guess who's lap this has fallen into to find a solution


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 12, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			The usual farce over here in Spain when you're waiting on a parcel. Not the courier's fault, although you would think that after 14 years they would know of the new area around the village. From yesterday, when the delivery was out in the van... "we can't find Huerta Nueva, and we've never heard of Los Cerezos." At least we didn't have the problem explaining that although the plot number is 6 the house number is 12.

We have great fun with the utility companies. We're still having fun explaining to the utility companies that send bills to number 6 instead of plot 6(number 12)… actually, it isn't much fun when they cut the electricity and gas because they haven't been able to do their 5 year inspection. They cut it remotely. You get on the phone and shout in Spanglish - everyone shouts out here, and it gets put back on remotely. The good thing is they'll reconnect before the inspection.

And don't get me started on the b'band. We pay for 30mb... if it gets to 4mb its a minor miracle. And if you want to watch an England game when the rest of the expat community are tuning in.

But at least its forecast to reach 22* today

Click to expand...

Waited in 2 days = 2 failed deliveries. I've emailed them a map. I've included instruction, in Spanish. I've offered to meet up at a local garage. I've offered to collect from their depot. Ive given them the address of a local shop that runs a drop box service. All done in espanyol, may wee.

Parcel back out on the van today... breath not holding.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2020)

Yearly PlayStation Plus subscription just got charged, £50 these days. Since I quite playing Fifa the only thing I actually play online is Golf Club 2019. 50 quid just to play some digital golf courses people have created. Sigh. I don't pay half that to play real life golf courses.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2020)

My barber (he's Jordanian btw) tells me I am getting quite a bit of grey hair.  Ah well.  Had to happen I suppose...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 12, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My barber (*he's Jordanian btw*) tells me I am getting quite a bit of grey hair.  Ah well.  Had to happen I suppose...
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest why the need to mention his Nationality, of what relevance is that being told you have grey hair🤔


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2020)

5G being rolled out when there's plenty of areas where you can't get 3G let alone 4 or 5


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My barber (he's Jordanian btw) tells me I am getting quite a bit of grey hair.  Ah well.  Had to happen I suppose...
		
Click to expand...

Can't you find an English barber rather than paying the peanuts the non-home nationals charge?
Our area is swamped with Turkish and Eastern Europeans doing hair cutting for ridiculously cheap prices, often set up as fronts for money laundering but because they cut your hair for £3 it's ok..


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 12, 2020)

Royal Mail deciding that two baseball magazines I've ordered require £13 customs fees.  Yet two others have just arrived from a different source without any such costs.  Robbing bar stewards.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 12, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Can't you find an English barber rather than paying the peanuts the non-home nationals charge?
Our area is swamped with Turkish and Eastern Europeans doing hair cutting for ridiculously cheap prices, often set up as fronts for money laundering but because they cut your hair for £3 it's ok..

Click to expand...

Where are you finding a barber for £3😳
Had my hair cut buy a Turkish barber in Rochester last year wanted £15.. Usually go to a place down there thats £11 with a discount


----------



## Slab (Feb 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



*Where are you finding a barber for £3*😳
Had my hair cut buy a Turkish barber in Rochester last year wanted £15.. Usually go to a place down there thats £11 with a discount
		
Click to expand...

Its about the going rate here... but I'm not paying that every three weeks, so i chop it myself


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Where are you finding a barber for £3😳
Had my hair cut buy a Turkish barber in Rochester last year wanted £15.. Usually go to a place down there thats £11 with a discount
		
Click to expand...

Go to Maidstone, theres an area there flooded with them. Personally, I don't pay anything to my barber, other than subsudising her rent, water, electricity etc etc
My point about the money laundering is from the police btw.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yearly PlayStation Plus subscription just got charged, £50 these days. Since I quite playing Fifa the only thing I actually play online is Golf Club 2019. 50 quid just to play some digital golf courses people have created. Sigh. I don't pay half that to play real life golf courses. 

Click to expand...

Rookie mistake mate. Never pay full. Cancel auto renewal

Buy from cd keys or Amazon when on offer then apply to account .. it adds a year to whats left 

I always used to pay like £35


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Rookie mistake mate. Never pay full. Cancel auto renewal

Buy from cd keys or Amazon when on offer then apply to account .. it adds a year to whats left

I always used to pay like £35
		
Click to expand...

Really?? That's sneaky! But if I let it expire and there's no offer on then I'd be screwed?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2020)

The naming of storms....Dennis
Come on..all you get from that is a bit of breeze that's going to knock over a couple of flower pots and fall asleep in the corner after Sunday lunch...
Apologies to anyone called Dennis...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 12, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Go to Maidstone, theres an area there flooded with them. Personally, I don't pay anything to my barber, other than subsudising her rent, water, electricity etc etc
My point about the money laundering is from the police btw.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh the area up by Society Rooms Wetherspoons and Mu Mu's, where theres about a dozen of them Barbers in 50 yards😂

I go for the often hobo look of dragging haircut out long as possible these days ots grows ro quick and at £15 a time for Barbers  here it gets expensive


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Really?? That's sneaky! But if I let it expire and there's no offer on then I'd be screwed?
		
Click to expand...

Have to admit I'm disappointed in you lol I thought you would know these tricks lol

Cd keys ATM 

https://www.cdkeys.com/playstation-...dBIG_KyfT5Hh2-AU5ZhGPcI0hyFH4UARoCGjwQAvD_BwE

There always on there highest on there is always £40

It seems to be always sold off on prime day 

Just look out for offers in the year 

I had 6 months left once bought it and had 18 months to play with


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Go to Maidstone, theres an area there flooded with them. Personally, I don't pay anything to my barber, other than subsudising her rent, water, electricity etc etc
My point about the money laundering is from the police btw.
		
Click to expand...

all of a sudden every other empty shop in Inverness is now a Barbers mostly middle eastern, must be 20+ in town alone, i go to a nice blonde lady in the Crown i think its about £8 now, was less than a £5 when i first started going to her, not sure how much longer she will be able to stay open the rent on her shop and now it being permit only parking  outside must be killing it


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Out of interest why the need to mention his Nationality, of what relevance is that being told you have grey hair🤔
		
Click to expand...

I am sure you know why he mentioned nationality!

i'm more interested in his barber's political views


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Where are you finding a barber for £3😳
Had my hair cut buy a Turkish barber in Rochester last year wanted £15.. Usually go to a place down there thats £11 with a discount
		
Click to expand...

did you get the OAP discount?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 12, 2020)

Dando said:



			I am sure you know why he mentioned nationality!

i'm more interested in his barber's political views
		
Click to expand...

Just wanna hear it from the horses mouth 😂🐎



Dando said:



			did you get the OAP discount? 

Click to expand...

Fortunately got a good couple of decades + a few years for that.. Lets say me and the lady barber go back a bit 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Out of interest why the need to mention his Nationality, of what relevance is that being told you have grey hair🤔
		
Click to expand...

Because someone would have asked if it was my French barber - believe me - someone would have 

Since @Bunkermagnet asks - it cost me £12 as I felt I didn't need to go for a 30min cut in the English barber I used to use that would cost me £18.

...aand he said that though Petra and other historical sites in Jordan are great - Amman is a bit boring.  Apparently Damascus is a fascinating place - but not the best place to visit at the moment...

...aaand as @Dando asked - he didn't say anything political and the views about Brexit expressed by a Maltese customer sitting waiting are not worth mentioning,  suffice to say he wasn't very complimentary.  But he's Maltese - what does he know about the Brits.


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2020)

having a client call and ask to increase his insurance cover from £10M to £150M and he needs it in place by COP tomorrow for a contract they are starting on Friday.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2020)

When it's free delivery over £30 and your order comes to £29.98. Hmm, I wonder what needless £8 item I'm going to chuck in to save me paying £3 for delivery...


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2020)

Customers who mither you to do a job then when it's done and time to pay you they disappear.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 12, 2020)

Leaky swimming goggles. I must have an odd shaped head as the right side always leaks.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2020)

HS2 moving onto the site that used to be my golf club......


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			HS2 moving onto the site that used to be my golf club......

Click to expand...

Aylesbury Park finally closed mate?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 12, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Leaky swimming goggles. I must have an odd shaped head as the right side always leaks.
		
Click to expand...

If you ever find a pair that a/ don't leak and b/ aren't painful to your eyes, then please let me know. I've  tried too many over the years and they always let me down one way or the other.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			Aylesbury Park finally closed mate?
		
Click to expand...

Closed almost a year ago.
Hs2 walked in one Monday morning and served an order giving the club 1 month's notice of allowing them to enter the site and take over with 1 day's  notice 
Cant run a business like that so they shut up shop within 2 days.
Fortunately it was the end of the month so members, who were paying month by month, didn't lose out.


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Closed almost a year ago.
Hs2 walked in one Monday morning and served an order giving the club 1 month's notice of allowing them to enter the site and take over with 1 day's  notice 
Cant run a business like that so they shut up shop within 2 days.
Fortunately it was the end of the month so members, who were paying month by month, didn't lose out.
		
Click to expand...


oh wow didnt know that 

you left the zoo yet?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you ever find a pair that a/ don't leak and b/ aren't painful to your eyes, then please let me know. I've  tried too many over the years and they always let me down one way or the other.
		
Click to expand...

Best I had was the large AquaSphere goggles which I used for triathlon. Don't half look a numpty in them but also created less panda eyes! Might have to invest in another pair.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			oh wow didnt know that 

you left the zoo yet?
		
Click to expand...

#48daystogo


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 12, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Best I had was the large AquaSphere goggles which I used for triathlon. Don't half look a numpty in them but also created less panda eyes! Might have to invest in another pair.
		
Click to expand...

Amazon UK got some decent deals on Aqua Sphere goggles, ordered a pair at the weekend.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 13, 2020)

As of yesterday I'm now on my 71st orbit of the sun.
This feels dreadful, but of course I mustn't grumble.
Mark Twain quote:
"I have achieved my seventy years in the usual way, by sticking strictly to a scheme of life which would kill anybody else....I will offer here, as a sound maxim, this: That we can't reach old age by another man's road."

Anyone know how to reverse the ageing process?


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 13, 2020)

Funnily enough I am currently reading a book about a guy who creates an age reversal drug. It wouldn't surprise me if this becomes reality some time in the future.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 13, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Funnily enough I am currently reading a book about a guy who creates an age reversal drug. It wouldn't surprise me if this becomes reality some time in the future.
		
Click to expand...

Really do you actually believe they're going to stop the ageing process... You can't stop people gettinf older and the body becoming more frail


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Really do you actually believe they're going to stop the ageing process... You can't stop people gettinf older and the body becoming more frail
		
Click to expand...

The body has at least 37 trillion cells. I don't see how a pill can keep them all healthy.

I'm going to ratchet up the Yoga, Tai Chi and Qigong and see how it goes. 
I've also started a bit of jogging again, but nobody gets faster as they get older. I'll try and aim for a sub 10 minute mile.
As for golf scores, they don't get lower.
Keep you posted.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Really do you actually believe they're going to stop the ageing process... You can't stop people gettinf older and the body becoming more frail
		
Click to expand...

If they do it will be the beginning of the end of the world, since nobody would die naturally and all our resources would quickly become insufficient.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			If they do it will be the beginning of the end of the world, since nobody would die naturally and all our resources would quickly become insufficient.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. There are already about 3bn too many, even with a good handy dose of death to keep us honest.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 13, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Leaky swimming goggles. I must have an odd shaped head as the right side always leaks.
		
Click to expand...

https://themagic5.com/collections/all-products 

Not brave enough to bite the bullet, but am so tempted with these! You basically scan your face using their app and they custom make them for you.

For now, i am ok with my Zoggs Predator flex (last seasons version, the 2019 version is not as good apparently)


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 13, 2020)

Rooter said:



https://themagic5.com/collections/all-products

Not brave enough to bite the bullet, but am so tempted with these! You basically scan your face using their app and they custom make them for you.

For now, i am ok with my Zoggs Predator flex (last seasons version, the 2019 version is not as good apparently)
		
Click to expand...

Wowza! Just bought a pair from Amazon which get good reviews (i-swim pro) and only a tenner. Like the fact they clasp at the back so no twanging as you pull them on! Tried out of the water and for once both eyes got suction so swim tomorrow to test in the pool.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Really do you actually believe they're going to stop the ageing process... You can't stop people gettinf older and the body becoming more frail
		
Click to expand...

Not just the body. Anyway, no point having the body of a 20yr old if you have Dementia or equivalent.


----------



## drdel (Feb 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not just the body. Anyway, no point having the body of a 20yr old if you have Dementia or equivalent.
		
Click to expand...

Depressing few posts.  Looking forward to a happy weekend LT? 
A thought "Life starts and end in pretty much the same fashion ...in knappies "


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2020)

drdel said:



			Depressing few posts.  Looking forward to a happy weekend LT?
A thought "Life starts and end in pretty much the same fashion ...in knappies "
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, my MiL has fairly advanced Alzheimers so I am seeing first hand the pointless nature of having a working body but a failing mind. The ability to live forever only works well if everything keeps functioning.

What it does do is remind you to live your life now and live it with a smile. Go on, have a biscuit with your cuppa


----------



## drdel (Feb 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sorry, my MiL has fairly advanced Alzheimers so I am seeing first hand the pointless nature of having a working body but a failing mind. The ability to live forever only works well if everything keeps functioning.

What it does do is remind you to live your life now and live it with a smile. Go on, have a biscuit with your cuppa 

Click to expand...

Sorry about the MiL - I apologise that my post was in bad taste. Seeing someone go down hill slowly is a wake up call, I was left looking after my kids of 5 and 8 when their mother died after 10 of progressive illness.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2020)

drdel said:



			Sorry about the MiL - I apologise that my post was in bad taste. Seeing someone go down hill slowly is a wake up call, I was left looking after my kids of 5 and 8 when their mother died after 10 of progressive illness. 

Click to expand...

No bad taste at all . I took it the tone you meant it which I took to be light hearted, 'a couple of miserable looking posts, cheer up lads'. Stuff happens, as you are clearly more than aware, and it does make you look at certain things in a different way. I'm lucky in a way as it is my MiL, not my own mum. My job is largely to cheer up my wife when she struggles with it, give up more of my own time visting and having them over than we usually would because of the circumstances. Not a great deal to ask really and humour, black humour in particular, is essential in all of this.


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 13, 2020)

My MiL has a very limited life span left due to lung disease meaning she is on oxygen 100% of the time and the FiL has worsening dementia 87 and 92 years old respectively. As I work full time my wife takes on the responsibility for them as well as caring for our grandchildren at various times in the week. We still have a laugh with the in laws and try to keep them going with trips out at the weekend. They are doing their best to stay strong and remain positive but I do feel sorry for my angel of a wife.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not just the body. Anyway, *no point having the body of a 20yr old if you have Dementia or equivalent*.
		
Click to expand...

Got that right.  I prefer Billy Connolly's description of it though


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 13, 2020)

People at swimming baths who don't re-open both sides of a changing cubicle so it looks like they are all taken.


----------



## drdel (Feb 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No bad taste at all . I took it the tone you meant it which I took to be light hearted, 'a couple of miserable looking posts, cheer up lads'. Stuff happens, as you are clearly more than aware, and it does make you look at certain things in a different way. I'm lucky in a way as it is my MiL, not my own mum. My job is largely to cheer up my wife when she struggles with it, give up more of my own time visting and having them over than we usually would because of the circumstances. Not a great deal to ask really and humour, black humour in particular, is essential in all of this.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2020)

Rup still not getting the cone, stood like a lemon in the hall way for half an hour winning, the paw not healing as he is trying to lick it all the time


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2020)

Chris Kendall.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 13, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People at swimming baths who don't re-open both sides of a changing cubicle so it looks like they are all taken.
		
Click to expand...

Queen Victoria is dead, God rest her kind soul.
I assumed that modern Brits don their swim gear right out in the open!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2020)

The weather.  This is our 10th, and we drain well


----------



## Wolf (Feb 13, 2020)

Driving home and on the radio they were saying they hope people had a nice Galentines day... That's not a typo either apparently this is a real thing that's being promoted each year for women to send other women cards to show them how amazing they think they are.. 

Why do we need yet another hallmark card selling day for something so silly can't people simply just have a conversation and tell people they admire what they did or go for a coffee together.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The weather.  This is our 10th, and we drain well 






Click to expand...

Our society first event of year is next Thursday at one of the best draining courses around

The course has been closed for 2 days. 

Worrying

However less draining courses are open though hmm


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 14, 2020)

Having to use Europe's biggest car park today and I am proper irritated before even setting out... Doff my cap to those that have to use the M25 on a regular basis...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Our society first event of year is next Thursday at one of the best draining courses around

The course has been closed for 2 days.

Worrying

However less draining courses are open though hmm
		
Click to expand...

Exactly

we have problems on our 15th and 16th with drainage and were closed yesterday and yet lo, open today 1-14 and 18. No way can it all have drained away and been mainly playable but it's Friday and the weekend and we can't risk upsetting members and them not getting a game. Very short sighted and to be honest given the forecast for tomorrow and Sunday, keep it closed today and all weekend and Monday and give it a rest and then reassess on Tuesday


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 14, 2020)

t



HomerJSimpson said:



			Exactly

we have problems on our 15th and 16th with drainage and were closed yesterday and yet lo, open today 1-14 and 18. No way can it all have drained away and been mainly playable but it's Friday and the weekend and we can't risk upsetting members and them not getting a game. Very short sighted and to be honest given the forecast for tomorrow and Sunday, keep it closed today and all weekend and Monday and give it a rest and then reassess on Tuesday
		
Click to expand...

I think that's what the course in question is doing 

Hopefully from Tuesday will be fully open so we can play 

I doubt we will play there though. I can see us moving to another venue who close less so we can defo play .. it's getting a bit silly


----------



## bobmac (Feb 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Driving home and on the radio they were saying they hope people had a nice Galentines day... That's not a typo either apparently this is a real thing that's being promoted each year for women to send other women cards to show them how amazing they think they are..

Why do we need yet another hallmark card selling day for something so silly can't people simply just have a conversation and tell people they admire what they did or go for a coffee together.
		
Click to expand...

It came from an American tv series Parks and Recreation


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

bobmac said:



			It came from an American tv series Parks and Recreation
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't aware of that as never seen the series, but its a bloody stupid idea.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Wasn't aware of that as never seen the series, but its a bloody stupid idea.
		
Click to expand...

That is classic Parks & Rec, it pokes fun at that type of thing. Highly recommend that show, it is brilliant.

The funny thing is that people have taken a fictional concept, something that is mocking an idea, and then turned it into something real . Yes it is a stupid idea but people are stupid.

Just wait until National 'Treat yo'self day'


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is classic Parks & Rec, it pokes fun at that type of thing. Highly recommend that show, it is brilliant.

The funny thing is that people have taken a fictional concept, something that is mocking an idea, and then turned it into something real . Yes it is a stupid idea but people are stupid.

Just wait until National 'Treat yo'self day' 

Click to expand...


think you'll find theres already plenty of sites for that


----------



## chellie (Feb 14, 2020)

There is a Global Wellness Day it's on 13th June this year . http://www.globalwellnessday.org/about/what-is-gwd/


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

chellie said:



			There is a Global Wellness Day it's on 13th June this year . http://www.globalwellnessday.org/about/what-is-gwd/

Click to expand...

Another ridiculous day. The theory behind it is good but we should be encouraging people to do these things each day to help improve their lives, physical and mental well being. Its like we need a national day for everything instead of actually encouraging people to be decent human beings and love each other every day


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Driving home and on the radio they were saying they hope people had a nice Galentines day... That's not a typo either apparently this is a real thing that's being promoted each year for women to send other women cards to show them how amazing they think they are..

Why do we need yet another hallmark card selling day for something so silly can't people simply just have a conversation and tell people they admire what they did or go for a coffee together.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that originated in Parks and Recreation - Lesley Knope does it every year for her female friends. I didn't know it had caught on in real life though.

Edit: Just seen Bob already said this, my bad. Parks and Rec is awesome though.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The funny thing is that people have taken a fictional concept, something that is mocking an idea, and then turned it into something real . Yes it is a stupid idea but people are stupid.
		
Click to expand...

There are days when all government policy seems founded in this principle....


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 14, 2020)

Instead of all the stuff to make us happier we need a Being Miserable Keeps You Happy Day.
Because when you can't become unhappier you start to get a bit better.

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...ental-health-depression-anxiety-a7837481.html


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

Just signed up to the Hurricane 80k in 80 days challenge. Basically you run, walk, cycle, swim whatever but you have to do thsy distance in a set 80 day period. It commemorate the 80 years since Battle of Britain & raises money for the RAF museum. Seeing as Mrs Wolf is going through the joining process thought I'd do this with her and realistically its an easy distance to cover in that time. 

Its £20 to do it and you get a little medal at the end, all proceeds except for the cost of medal go to the charity. None of this irritates me its all very nice, the actual irritation is the amount of servicemen posting on the social media ad for it asking for a 50% discount in order to take part.. Why would you do that!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm looking at cars at the moment and a Prius is an option. Neither of the two dealers closest to me have one in their showroom to view. How can that be? A family car, big seller and neither have one in, nor is one coming in shortly.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Exactly

we have problems on our 15th and 16th with drainage and were closed yesterday and yet lo, open today 1-14 and 18. No way can it all have drained away and been mainly playable but it's Friday and the weekend and we can't risk upsetting members and them not getting a game. Very short sighted and to be honest given the forecast for tomorrow and Sunday, keep it closed today and all weekend and Monday and give it a rest and then reassess on Tuesday
		
Click to expand...

Don't let the rain get in the way of a good round! Come and get yourself a #ProQuip waterproof suit and you'll be looking forward to rain by the time you leave the shop 😉 😂


Your closed because of the weather ...... Idiots


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm looking at cars at the moment and a Prius is an option. Neither of the two dealers closest to me have one in their showroom to view. How can that be? A family car, big seller and neither have one in, nor is one coming in shortly.
		
Click to expand...

You'd have thought that's one car they'd permanently have in showroom


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 14, 2020)

Internet being down in the office all day. Am having to use my work mobile as a WiFi hotspot, and the connection with that is inconsistent to say the least.


----------



## Piece (Feb 14, 2020)

Very well paid people in my company who can't use apostrophes correctly.

KPI's, SLA's, call's.....


----------



## Piece (Feb 14, 2020)

Watching John Wick 3 streamed from my phone via Premier Inn Hub's super fast wifi, only to find I'd streamed it via my data instead.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Internet being down in the office all day. Am having to use my work mobile as a WiFi hotspot, and the connection with that is inconsistent to say the least.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you had been quiet today 😉


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 14, 2020)

HiD having to work tonight, already done an 8 hr shift but so short of staff unit would be unsafe without her being there


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Driving home and on the radio they were saying they hope people had a nice *Galentines day*... That's not a typo either apparently this is a real thing that's being promoted each year for women to send other women cards to show them how amazing they think they are..

Why do we need yet another hallmark card selling day for something so silly can't people simply just have a conversation and tell people they admire what they did or go for a coffee together.
		
Click to expand...




chellie said:



			There is a *Global Wellness Day* it's on 13th June this year . http://www.globalwellnessday.org/about/what-is-gwd/

Click to expand...

The fact that there isn't a 'Send Money to Slime Day'.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 14, 2020)

Couple Come Dine With Me - pass me a bucket


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Couple Come Dine With Me - pass me a bucket 

Click to expand...

is that for the concept or the food being served?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Wasn't aware of that as never seen the series, but its a bloody stupid idea.
		
Click to expand...

One of many Americanism. 4 Yr old graduating play school, secondary schools having proms.... 

All rubbish.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			One of many Americanism. 4 Yr old graduating play school, secondary schools having proms....

All rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with you. My youngest couple years ago had to wear a Mortar board and gown to have a full on graduation from playschool, she was 4 years old and had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Absolutely agree with you. My youngest couple years ago had to wear a Mortar board and gown to have a full on graduation from playschool, she was 4 years old and had no idea what was going on.
		
Click to expand...

I can still recall my school attempting to implement a prom 20 years ago. Am happy to say, it didn’t take for a further 5 years.


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I can still recall my school attempting to implement a prom 20 years ago. Am happy to say, it didn’t take for a further 5 years.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you was gutted you didn’t get to wear a slinky off the shoulder dress


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 14, 2020)

I would happily put up with the silly rubbish if the schools were performing better.
We're infested with illiterates.
I'm terrified that our morons, and Christ, we've got millions of them,  will re-elect their orange monster this coming November.


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2020)

The trains being late and overcrowded and some obnoxious obese cretin shouting at people to move down when you couldn’t get a fag paper on the train


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 14, 2020)

Dando said:



			I bet you was gutted you didn’t get to wear a slinky of the shoulder dress
		
Click to expand...

And you were so nice to me yesterday.....

For the record, the outfit of choice back then was short skirt and optional knickers


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			And you were so nice to me yesterday.....

For the record, the outfit of choice back then was short skirt and optical knickers 

Click to expand...

🤢


----------



## drdel (Feb 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Just signed up to the Hurricane 80k in 80 days challenge. Basically you run, walk, cycle, swim whatever but you have to do thsy distance in a set 80 day period. It commemorate the 80 years since Battle of Britain & raises money for the RAF museum. Seeing as Mrs Wolf is going through the joining process thought I'd do this with her and realistically its an easy distance to cover in that time.

Its £20 to do it and you get a little medal at the end, all proceeds except for the cost of medal go to the charity. None of this irritates me its all very nice, the actual irritation is the amount of servicemen posting on the social media ad for it asking for a 50% discount in order to take part.. Why would you do that!
		
Click to expand...

Are they from the Scots Guards


----------



## drdel (Feb 14, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I would happily put up with the silly rubbish if the schools were performing better.
We're infested with illiterates.
I'm terrified that our morons, and Christ, we've got millions of them,  will re-elect their orange monster this coming November.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. The worry for the future is that in the UK the highest birth rate is among the lowest socio-economic groups (thicko level!). The average worker decides they can't afford childcare etc: the feckless make the rest of us pay !!!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

drdel said:



			Are they from the Scots Guards 

Click to expand...

Most probably 😂

Really irritated me though, why would you ask for discount on something that equates to a charitable donation.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 14, 2020)

drdel said:



			Same here. The worry for the future is that in the UK *the highest birth rate is among the lowest socio-economic groups* (thicko level!). The average worker decides they can't afford childcare etc: the feckless make the rest of us pay !!!
		
Click to expand...

That's unfortunbately a universal phenomenon.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 14, 2020)

Dando said:



			is that for the concept or the food being served?
		
Click to expand...

The side competition for which couple are the most loved up and gushy!


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The side competition for which couple are the most loved up and gushy!
		
Click to expand...

🤢


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2020)

Family film night and my daughter has chosen the second Mama Mia film 😱😱. Blimey, I didn't think it could be worse than the 1st but it is pushing it close.


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2020)

Certain posters who are allowed to say what they want about some politicians but others get “fraggered” for it!


----------



## chellie (Feb 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Family film night and my daughter has chosen the second Mama Mia film 😱😱. Blimey, I didn't think it could be worse than the 1st but it is pushing it close.
		
Click to expand...

I can't stand Abba so have refused to watch either.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 14, 2020)

[QUOTE="Lord Tyrion, post: 2119837, member: 19815"nu]Family film night and my daughter has chosen the second Mama Mia film 😱😱. Blimey, I didn't think it could be worse than the 1st but it is pushing it close.[/QUOTE]
Good luck mate ,I haven't watched the first one as it didn't appeal ,but to have to watch two ouch


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2020)

chellie said:



			I can't stand Abba so have refused to watch either.
		
Click to expand...

Hold firm, it's truly dire. This is definitely worse than the 1st and that was painful. 

Pin seeker, if you are reading this, I'd rather be watching RuPaul again and you know the pain I feel telling you that 😳😨😱


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hold firm, it's truly dire. This is definitely worse than the 1st and that was painful.

Pin seeker, if you are reading this, I'd rather be watching RuPaul again and you know the pain I feel telling you that 😳😨😱
		
Click to expand...

The end is even worse i feel your pain my daughters did the same to me...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hold firm, it's truly dire. This is definitely worse than the 1st and that was painful.

Pin seeker, if you are reading this, I'd rather be watching RuPaul again and you know the pain I feel telling you that 😳😨😱
		
Click to expand...

I saw your first post and wondered how you could think that it was close between the two but I see you've come to your senses.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I saw your first post and wondered how you could think that it was close between the two but I see you've come to your senses. 

Click to expand...

I was only 20 mins in at that point. It didn't take much longer.

Jeez, Cher's plastic face has just turned up 😱😱. Make it end, please.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 14, 2020)

Thank the lord we had a boy 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2020)

VAR.

Peter Walton.

Peter Walton attempting to explain VAR.


----------



## chellie (Feb 14, 2020)

Protective padding on my Callaway waterproof carry bag has split. Only had it since October. Good news is that Amazon are refunding me. Bad news is that I doubt I'll find another waterproof carry bag in PURPLE for the bargain £105


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## chellie (Feb 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



View attachment 29183

Click to expand...

Cheeky


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 14, 2020)

People unfastening the seat belts in the car before we come to a stop, making the warning beep start.  I mean, really, what is your hurry?  It's not as if you're going to jump out as soon as we stop.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 15, 2020)

People who give their kids valentines.

My mate on FB his wife had a pic of cards, balloons and little gift box for their 1 and 4 year old

Really?


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 15, 2020)

Our new Frank Olsen TV stand. More specifically, needing an engineering degree to put it together. Oh how I laughed when quoted £90 to have it delivered assembled. It’s sounding like an absolute bargain at this moment.


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2020)

The flowers I had delivered for my mums 70th today.
Bought the deluxe bunch but I would’ve been better off getting them from the petrol station


----------



## chellie (Feb 15, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			People who give their kids valentines.

My mate on FB his wife had a pic of cards, balloons and little gift box for their 1 and 4 year old

Really?
		
Click to expand...


That's so OTT


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			People who give their kids valentines.

My mate on FB his wife had a pic of cards, balloons and little gift box for their 1 and 4 year old

Really?
		
Click to expand...


https://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/dating/woman-demands-men-spend-2500-21495379


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2020)

fundy said:



https://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/dating/woman-demands-men-spend-2500-21495379

Click to expand...

Pardon my French but......stupid cow....


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

fundy said:



https://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/dating/woman-demands-men-spend-2500-21495379

Click to expand...

She's clearly deluded and the boyfriend is clearly a pleb for doing it


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			She's clearly deluded and the boyfriend is clearly a pleb for doing it
		
Click to expand...

i did laugh until i realised the new bathroom mrs fundy is getting is costing more than that haha, not that ive told her its a Valentines pressie


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2020)

Watching the felt from my shed roof flapping over the front of the shed!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 15, 2020)

Spilling a whole cup of coffee over my brand new laptop


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Pardon my French but......stupid cow....

Click to expand...

No she's not stupid; deluded, greedy, narcissistic, selfish, yes.  Stupid, no.  If he's prepared to be taken for a ride it's hardly surprising that someone will.  Stupid is the bloke that pays out that sort of money to keep a deluded, selfish, narcissist & greedy woman happy.



Wolf said:



			She's clearly deluded and the boyfriend is clearly a pleb for doing it
		
Click to expand...

Pleb doesn't get close to what this idiot is.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			No she's not stupid; *deluded, greedy, narcissistic, selfish, yes. * Stupid, no.  If he's prepared to be taken for a ride it's hardly surprising that someone will.  Stupid is the bloke that pays out that sort of money to keep a deluded, selfish, narcissist & greedy woman happy.



Pleb doesn't get close to what this idiot is.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know you knew my ex 😂


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			No she's not stupid; deluded, greedy, narcissistic, selfish, yes.  Stupid, no.  If he's prepared to be taken for a ride it's hardly surprising that someone will.  Stupid is the bloke that pays out that sort of money to keep a deluded, selfish, narcissist & greedy woman .
		
Click to expand...

She's still a stupid cow though.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

fundy said:



https://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/dating/woman-demands-men-spend-2500-21495379

Click to expand...

I'd be the one doing the dumping. Bye love you're a greedy cow and doing my head in.


----------



## Piece (Feb 15, 2020)

fundy said:



https://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/dating/woman-demands-men-spend-2500-21495379

Click to expand...

Just buy £2.5k worth of thick Sharpie pens for her eyebrows.


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2020)

Piece said:



			Just buy £2.5k worth of thick Sharpie pens for her eyebrows.
		
Click to expand...


surely 1 permanent marker should be plenty


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2020)

Having to be polite to my sister when she continually looks down her nose at my daughter, ignores my step daughter and is generally a c u next Tuesday.
If it wasn’t my mums birthday I’d have let rip at her.
I’m so glad I rarely see her


----------



## Wolf (Feb 16, 2020)

Dando said:



			Having to be polite to my sister when she continually looks down her nose at my daughter, ignores my step daughter and is generally a c u next Tuesday.
If it wasn’t my mums birthday I’d have let rip at her.
I’m so glad I rarely see her
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my sister and my brother in fact. Haven't spoken in 2 years , they came to my wedding last year as i said I'd invite them for my parents sake. They never bothered to say hello, congratulate me or my wife,  even refused to acknowledge the kids or speak to any other guest. Got my sisters wedding this year she sent an invite for me & my wife but hasn't invited my kids even though my brothers kids going and all her other halves family are taking their kids as well. I won't be going I'd rather stick a hive of angry wasps up my arse.. Even my dad's considering not going because my siblings are such self entitled knobs.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

EE trying to flog the new Motorola  Razr.........for £99 a month.
Not that I want one..it's just how anyone can possibly think that it's right paying £99 a month for a phone..
The world has, truly, gone bonkers..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2020)

The self righteous.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The self righteous.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it’s about time The Meek got something 👍


----------



## bobmac (Feb 16, 2020)

Bread makers who purposely make their loaves just too tall to fit in the toaster


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Bread makers who purposely make their loaves just too tall to fit in the toaster
		
Click to expand...

Why not toaster makers who make their toasters too small to take a normal slice of bread; why pick on bakers?


----------



## bobmac (Feb 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why not toaster makers who make their toasters too small to take a normal slice of bread; why pick on bakers?
		
Click to expand...

I flipped a coin and bakers lost


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

It massively irritates me the amount I (we) have become reliant on phones.
The SIM card in mine has curled up its toes and died....just like that, while sitting in the phone.
Haven't dropped it or dunked it  it's just been sat on the table since my last text yesterday afternoon.
I'd sent some texts to clients offering lesson times, so times I dont hear back for a few hours so I didn't think any more about it.
Looked this morning to see if there were any replies and the phone says the Sim is dead.
Great....off to the EE shop in town for a replacement.
No problem Sir, 5 minute job.....except we've run out of Sim cards.
A phone shop that has one job...to sell phones that come with a sim card and they've run  out of sim cards....
Seriously!!
So now I've no way of contacting half the people I need to because they're not on WhatsApp  and I dont have an email address....
I wasnt in the best of moods to start today anyway and if so ething else goes wrong today the world had better watch it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It massively irritates me the amount I (we) have become reliant on phones.
The SIM card in mine has curled up its toes and died....just like that, while sitting in the phone.
Haven't dropped it or dunked it  it's just been sat on the table since my last text yesterday afternoon.
I'd sent some texts to clients offering lesson times, so times I dont hear back for a few hours so I didn't think any more about it.
Looked this morning to see if there were any replies and the phone says the Sim is dead.
Great....off to the EE shop in town for a replacement.
No problem Sir, 5 minute job.....except we've run out of Sim cards.
A phone shop that has one job...to sell phones that come with a sim card and they've run  out of sim cards....
Seriously!!
So now I've no way of contacting half the people I need to because they're not on WhatsApp  and I dont have an email address....
I wasnt in the best of moods to start today anyway and if so ething else goes wrong today the world had better watch it

Click to expand...


Cant they borrow a sim card from another phone, its easy to change the number on it to yours


----------



## BrianM (Feb 16, 2020)

Sky tv, says I need to upgrade subscription for something I already pay for.
Apparently a common problem.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Cant they borrow a sim card from another phone, its easy to change the number on it to yours
		
Click to expand...

All the logic in the world says yes
All the computer says is no
Allegedly the replacement cards have a different stock number to those that go out with new phones and they can't  override the system.
Peasants


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 16, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Ian, are you Android ? With Google contacts they are backed up so can be accessed from my laptop.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Sorry to hear that Ian, are you Android ? With Google contacts they are backed up so can be accessed from my laptop.
		
Click to expand...

Contacts are safe, saved to the phone rather than the sim...
Managed to get messages through via people who know people who know who I'm after...complete PITA.
Technology  eh? 
Great when it works.......


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			All the logic in the world says yes
All the computer says is no
Allegedly the replacement cards have a different stock number to those that go out with new phones and they can't  override the system.
Peasants
		
Click to expand...

A sim card is almost pointless these days, the only reason they have them is to keep an eye on people and make sure your billed correctly 

Apple want to do away with them, and have virtual SIM cards to save space in the phone 

Can be done. Think how much you can do now

Phone companies block it 

Yet our £500-1000 super computers in our hands are limited by a tiny bit of plastic


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			A sim card is almost pointless these days, the only reason they have them is to keep an eye on people and *make sure your billed correctly*

Apple want to do away with them, and have virtual SIM cards to save space in the phone

Can be done. Think how much you can do now

Phone companies block it

Yet our £500-1000 super computers in our hands are limited by a tiny bit of plastic
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, that is a reasonably important part of it....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2020)

Mike Parry


----------



## IainP (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

And now the bloody AdBlue warning light has come on.........see picture above for current mood


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			And now the bloody AdBlue warning light has come on.........see picture above for current mood
		
Click to expand...

Should have bought a 577 bhp 5.5 v8. No need for adblue.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Should have bought a 577 bhp 5.5 v8. No need for adblue.
		
Click to expand...


that wouldve been fun for the learners


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			that wouldve been fun for the learners 

Click to expand...

You have to learn sometime.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			You have to learn sometime.
		
Click to expand...

reminds me of the time i "borrowed" my brothers TVR when Id not long passed my test


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2020)

My second ever lesson was in a Mitsubishi Starion, when his proper learner car had been nicked. Fun times, scared the jeez out of me.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Should have bought a 577 bhp 5.5 v8. No need for adblue.
		
Click to expand...

Or..................


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Or..................

Click to expand...

Noooo! Don't mention it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Noooo! Don't mention it.
		
Click to expand...

I think he meant a milk float


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			that wouldve been fun for the learners 

Click to expand...

Reckon the examiner would be a tad nervous...
I've seen kids turn up for tests is Daddy's  5 series, a thumping great Jag and a Range Rover.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Reckon the examiner would be a tad nervous...
I've seen kids turn up for tests is Daddy's  5 series, a thumping great Jag and a Range Rover.....
		
Click to expand...

Are examiners more inclined to fail them when that happens?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are examiners more inclined to fail them when that happens?
		
Click to expand...

I guess it depends if they drive them properly. BMWs don't have mirrors or indicators, and Range Rovers park on the pavement.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are examiners more inclined to fail them when that happens?
		
Click to expand...

They're definitely more likely to be twitchy when it comes to using the wheel or handbrake to get out of trouble because they dont have the dual controls.
The problem they have is that they have to let the kids make the mistakes, they cant put them right on the way round.
So they've little assistance if something goes wrong.
One of the reasons I dont want to do it!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I guess it depends if they drive them properly. BMWs don't have mirrors or indicators, and Range Rovers park on the pavement.
		
Click to expand...

So do C3s sometimes...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			They're definitely more likely to be twitchy when it comes to using the wheel or handbrake to get out of trouble because they dont have the dual controls.
The problem they have is that they have to let the kids make the mistakes, they cant put them right on the way round.
So they've little assistance if something goes wrong.
One of the reasons I dont want to do it!
		
Click to expand...

I was meaning more in the realms of human nature looking to bring them down a peg. Your point is the practical and very real answer, but less fun 😁


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was meaning more in the realms of human nature looking to bring them down a peg. Your point is the practical and very real answer, but less fun 😁
		
Click to expand...

Actually they quite like it if the kid is a decent driver.
X5s and Jags tend to be a bit more comfy than small hatchbacks


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2020)

I don't see that as a card for Saka.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2020)

Oops, wrong thread!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2020)

I learned to drive in a 1955 Austin A30, but unfortunately it broke down the day before my test . 
I had to borrow and use my BIL's Austin A35 on the day, to me it seemed enormous ginormous in comparison , but I still passed 1st time .
Seeing them now they both look like Dinky cars


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2020)

Idiots that leave their overflowing bins out in these winds and then do nothing to clear up their own crap when it inevitably gets blown over and spews its contents. What happened to common sense


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 17, 2020)

People who say that football is gone or ruined or other such nonsensical claim because of VAR or money or whatever reason but then they still watch it and follow their team.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 17, 2020)

Today's very random irritation is the postman 

I have a ring door bell. He uses it constantly with no issue

Today (same guy) knocked on the door.. we have a porch and front door both double glazing so you can't hear someone knocking on porch.. hence the bell 

So missed his knock.. only noticed when I was checking something on my account


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 17, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Idiots that leave their overflowing bins out in these winds and then do nothing to clear up their own crap when it inevitably gets blown over and spews its contents. What happened to common sense
		
Click to expand...

How about the bin men that will only take your black sacks from just outside your property boundary....not inside but just outside. Leave them just inside and the bags are protected from the full force of the wind by shrubbery and such but they get left behind. Put them outside the boundary on the pavement where they will take them from and watch the wind play it's game.
It's the same with plastic/glass recycling and paper.
Stupid isn't the word.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 17, 2020)

This is another service /duty which is the Councils responsibility , that should never have been privatised.
If you now , rightly, complain to the Council about this crass stupidity and failure of duty, you will be met, I imagine, with the attitude that "it is the operator 's at fault, not us".
Outsource the job, outsource the responsibility


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			How about the bin men that will only take your black sacks from just outside your property boundary....not inside but just outside. Leave them just inside and the bags are protected from the full force of the wind by shrubbery and such but they get left behind. Put them outside the boundary on the pavement where they will take them from and watch the wind play it's game.
It's the same with plastic/glass recycling and paper.
Stupid isn't the word.
		
Click to expand...

i'd agree, its windy up here a lot of the time and you gets bins all over the place on a reg basis, with the contents all over the place. the other thing that gets me is the Recycling bin, i now have to put ours out in the morning as you get knobs stick dog dirt bags in your bin, the Scaffies open the lid on each to make sure it has no unrecyclable items in it and the first thing they see is bags off poo so won't take the bin


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2020)

Tried to install Football Manager 2005 on my laptop last night, but apparently it just doesn't work on Windows 10, and there's nothing I can do about it. Oh well, back to CM01/02 I guess.


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 17, 2020)

Ebay... Just realised im too much of a chicken at bidding. Another one missed.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Tried to install Football Manager 2005 on my laptop last night, but apparently it just doesn't work on Windows 10, and there's nothing I can do about it. Oh well, back to CM01/02 I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Use WinXP Emulator on a Virtual Machine?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Tried to install Football Manager 2005 on my laptop last night, but apparently it just doesn't work on Windows 10, and there's nothing I can do about it. Oh well, back to CM01/02 I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Run in an older windows mode in compatibility settings?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Run in an older windows mode in compatibility settings?
		
Click to expand...

My tenuous Google research said that the old CD-run games block things like this, I think. Even on an actual FM forum they said it was most likely impossible to run on Win10.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My tenuous Google research said that the old CD-run games block things like this, I think. Even on an actual FM forum they said it was most likely impossible to run on Win10.
		
Click to expand...

Download a cracked copy then. If you own it you have the right to it.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2020)

went for My S&C assesment today.. its worse than i thought, hardly had any flex on the left side


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 17, 2020)

My NHS number has been mixed up with somebody else’s with the same name and date of birth. It’s been 10 months and not been sorted. Passed from pillar to post. Can’t find the relevant body to talk to, or I must work for the NHS to discuss. Nobody understands the severity of it. if I was too incapacitated in an accident and they made medical decisions based on somebody else’s medical data,  I’d be knackered. 
I’ve gave up with the shambles, I’ll try my luck without. 

I’d of liked the NHS to be sold off, but this just fuels my hatred towards its mismanagement even more. 

My medication is two thirds more in price online luckily, I can afford it, unluckily I didn’t select the private healthcare benefit at work and have to wait till the end of the year to enroll again.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Spending ages trying to book an open comp online , then at the pay now bit, it asks you to log in and enter your members pin number.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2020)

Well, I have a new sim card......
And I have to wait up to 24 hours to find out if it works or not.
Why?
Why does it take up to a day?
Surely it's simple, a spotty youth pressing a button somewhere ......
Baffled.....
And its still a PITA!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 17, 2020)

Due to the weather and the course we suppose to be playing keep closing at a moments notice the society have cancelled the first event of the season on thursday

however not a massive problem as I managed to get a shift of overtime instead so mayb no golf but least plenty of cash for more golf when they decide to play it


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Well, I have a new sim card......
And I have to wait up to 24 hours to find out if it works or not.
Why?
Why does it take up to a day?
Surely it's simple, a spotty youth pressing a button somewhere ......
Baffled.....
And its still a PITA!
		
Click to expand...

I think they just say 24 hours so you're not back there complaining if it's not done straight away, but it normally takes much less - more like a couple of hours. Could be wrong, but I think that was my memory of sim transfers.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 17, 2020)

Aberdeen to Inverness train, 2 carriages on and jam packed with the usual people standing at the doors, Scotrail are an absolute shambles.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Aberdeen to Inverness train, 2 carriages on and jam packed with the usual people standing at the doors, Scotrail are an absolute shambles.
		
Click to expand...

look on the bright side Brian at least it ran... last time i tried to get a train from sceck it was cancelled, so came home and drove instead


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think they just say 24 hours so you're not back there complaining if it's not done straight away, but it normally takes much less - more like a couple of hours. Could be wrong, but I think that was my memory of sim transfers.
		
Click to expand...

Up and running
Both SIM and phone were fine...it was a cock up at EE's end.
A quick account reset after 10 minutes online chat with one of their techies and it's done....
Normal service is resumed...


----------



## bobmac (Feb 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Up and running
Both SIM and phone were fine...it was a cock up at EE's end.
A quick account reset after 10 minutes online chat with one of their techies and it's done....
Normal service is resumed...
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness, I was worried sick


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Thank goodness, I was worried sick  

Click to expand...

Your concern is touching as always Uncle Bob
On a slightly more serious note,  I know that some people sent me texts over the weekend....well they disappeared into the ether never to be seen again.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Thank goodness, I was worried sick  

Click to expand...

Akin to the forgotten line that is the Fife circle, most mornings the peak time 0736 Inverkeithing to Edinburgh is 2 carriages. Already rammed when it arrives then 200 more try to get on. Sooner Abelio are stripped of the franchise the better, I never thought they could worse than First Group but, surprise!...


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2020)

Sports journalists who are in privileged positions then ask stupid questions 🤷‍♂️


----------



## fundy (Feb 17, 2020)

Online Cash ISA! Withdrew some funds friday to pay for the bathroom and flooring and a few other bits. Thought it hadnt processed when site crashed so did it again. Realised it had duplicated so sent the duplicate payment back. Checked the ISA this am and the returned payment wasnt there. Send them a message only to get told that because i didnt deposit into the ISA last year I have to sign a new disclaimer before they will put my money back in my account  and that when they do it will count as part of my qualifying payments this year


----------



## fundy (Feb 17, 2020)

Tradesmen! Twice today!

If you say 8am turn up at 8am not 10.15! 

If you say 3pm turn up at 3pm not 5.30!

First to complain when the customer is an inch out of step but cant even pick up the phone when running 2 hrs late!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 18, 2020)

ALEX SALMOND, Having at least TEN police officers protecting/guarding him leaving court today after a short appearance to plea on multiple attempted/rape charges.
Seen on the STV 6pm news tonight, amazingly one of the previous item was about the police budget and the shortage of officers available on the streets. .
Is he still actually government official ? why the special treatment, he has also raised/pleaded for funds for his defence


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2020)

7 year old granddaughter broke her arm close to the shoulder in a soft play area this afternoon. It cant be plastered, I really feel for the beautiful little girl


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 18, 2020)

chrisd said:



			7 year old granddaughter broke her arm close to the shoulder in a soft play area this afternoon. It cant be plastered, I really feel for the beautiful little girl
		
Click to expand...

Not so soft then  but thankfully youngins heal quicker the us fossils , you get plastered


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2020)

Laptop was fully charged when I turned it off last night, when I try and put it on tonight it wouldn't turn on. Battery has completely drained while it was switched off?? How? Why?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2020)

chrisd said:



			7 year old granddaughter broke her arm close to the shoulder in a soft play area this afternoon. It cant be plastered, I really feel for the beautiful little girl
		
Click to expand...

Ouch.  I & Mrs BiM in particular feel for her, hope she gets well soon Chris.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ouch.  I & Mrs BiM in particular feel for her, hope she gets well soon Chris.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Strangely an old friend posted that his wife did the same thing in London today and, of course, there's Mrs P too


----------



## Slab (Feb 19, 2020)

Shoe laces that even when tied correctly routinely come undone, its just lazy/bad design

It has one purpose, hold the knot while the wearer is walking


----------



## bobmac (Feb 19, 2020)

People inventing words for things that already have words.
On Facebook yesterday..............

'3 bedroom house for rent, fully furnitured'


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 19, 2020)

bobmac said:



			People inventing words for things that already have words.
On Facebook yesterday..............

'3 bedroom house for rent, fully furnitured'


Click to expand...

Is the landlord Donald Trump? You could win biggly by rentifying that house


----------



## chellie (Feb 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



			7 year old granddaughter broke her arm close to the shoulder in a soft play area this afternoon. It cant be plastered, I really feel for the beautiful little girl
		
Click to expand...

Oouch, poor thing.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Dave on the Brits
		
Click to expand...

Just read article about. Glad I didn't see it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



*Just read article about.* Glad I didn't see it.
		
Click to expand...

How about watching it and making your own mind up?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			How about watching it and making your own mind up?
		
Click to expand...

How about I  consume information in a way of my own choosing with out some pleb telling me what to do 🤷🏻‍♂️

I'll also no doubt see it in the couple of hours on screen at work and have the same opinion.


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2020)

bobmac said:



			People inventing words for things that already have words.
On Facebook yesterday..............

'3 bedroom house for rent, fully furnitured'


Click to expand...


A bit like someone using a new avatar when there's already a perfectly good one that everyone is familiar with.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 19, 2020)

Slime said:



			A bit like someone using a new avatar when there's already a perfectly good one that everyone is familiar with. 

Click to expand...

Im just making sure you're paying attention.
Plus, I fancied a change to celebrate 11 years on the forum.
And don't disrespect the great Aron Ra


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 19, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Im just making sure you're paying attention.
Plus, I fancied a change to celebrate 11 years on the forum.
And don't disrespect the great Aron Ra  

Click to expand...

Thats who it is. I honestly thought "Blimey, The Undertaker is looking rough these days"


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Just read article about. Glad I didn't see it.
		
Click to expand...

If you are over 25 then you are too old for The Brits anyway.

Opening topic of conversation at work this morning, 

"I saw the news this morning, who the heck is Dave?"

"I don't know", "Me either", "Nope"

Yup, no one under 25 works here, Dave has not made it to R2 yet


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 19, 2020)

The absolute bell person who wasn't happy that I chose to spend a few hours with friends yesterday morning instead of playing a league match yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you are over 25 then you are too old for The Brits anyway.

Opening topic of conversation at work this morning, 

"I saw the news this morning, who the heck is Dave?"

"I don't know", "Me either", "Nope"

Yup, no one under 25 works here, Dave has not made it to R2 yet 

Click to expand...

Its only because i have a teenage daughter that i know who Dave or any modern popstar is😂

Also thank god for noise reduction headphones i bought her to listen to her music on 😉


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Its only because i have a teenage daughter that i know who Dave or any modern popstar is😂

Also thank god for noise reduction headphones i bought her to listen to her music on 😉
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same. A regular question I ask her is 'who is......?'. Bless her, she tells me without rolling her eyes, not in front of me anyway .

Thankfully she listens through her own headphones so I don't have to suffer her music, she just has to put up with my 80's catalogue


----------



## DRW (Feb 19, 2020)

Whatever happened to Butterkisk toffee popcorn.

Theres barely any toffee on it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2020)

Members of staff that seem to go out of their way to make life hard


----------



## fundy (Feb 19, 2020)

When youre having a new bathroom fitted and an idiot manages to drop the cistern lid and smash it into several pieces  for clarification, I am that idiot


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2020)

It's bloody raining again....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It's bloody raining again....

Click to expand...

Nothing like stating the obvious . It hasn't bloody stopped since October.☹️☹️


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			When youre having a new bathroom fitted and an idiot manages to drop the cistern lid and smash it into several pieces  for clarification, I am that idiot
		
Click to expand...

I bet it isn't avaliable seperately, only with a complete toilet


----------



## fundy (Feb 19, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I bet it isn't avaliable seperately, only with a complete toilet

Click to expand...


weve actually got lucky, its not supposed to be but the supplier has a spare one they are sending us, they even thanked us for not claiming it arrived damaged!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			weve actually got lucky, its not supposed to be but the supplier has a spare one they are sending us, they even thanked us for not claiming it arrived damaged!
		
Click to expand...

Honesty always wins out.....or you hope anyway


----------



## Slab (Feb 19, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Honesty always wins out.....or you hope anyway

Click to expand...

Nah, most petty con artists/liars generally aren't held to account (all the ones that swear they did xyz or abc and still it broke/didn't arrive etc etc) Folks will do what they think is best for them and to hell with who foots the bill for it (usually other customers)  

Fundy being the exception that proves the rule


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 19, 2020)

Slab said:



			Nah, most petty con artists/liars generally aren't held to account (all the ones that swear they did xyz or abc and still it broke/didn't arrive etc etc) Folks will do what they think is best for them and to hell with who foots the bill for it (usually other customers) 

Fundy being the exception that proves the rule 

Click to expand...

Exactly. If you're honest and up front you are more likely to be helped out in a friendly manner


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 19, 2020)

Spilt a bottle of beer from the table between Mrs3OTT on Monday night. No problem really.

Last night I swiped a glass of wine from said table which smashed. OK so far but Mrs said that was a £40 glass. She then looked on google and a replacement glass was £110 she said.

Plastic cups tonight!


----------



## fundy (Feb 19, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Spilt a bottle of beer from the table between Mrs3OTT on Monday night. No problem really.

Last night I swiped a glass of wine from said table which smashed. OK so far but Mrs said that was a £40 glass. She then looked on google and a replacement glass was £110 she said.

Plastic cups tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Save yourself some future pain 

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/svalka-wine-glass-clear-glass-30015123/


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 19, 2020)

Took the grandsons up town to visit the Sky Garden... A bit irritating to find the outside terrace shut due to "inclement weather"... Not quite sure when a few rain drops morphed into "inclement" conditions ...


----------



## bobmac (Feb 20, 2020)

I bought a car in December which came with a 3 month free breakdown cover from the RAC.
All I had to do is fill out the online form which included my bank details when I got home. Strange 

The free cover (which I never used) runs out in 3 weeks so I thought I'd check.
Sure enough, automatic renewal for 12 months.
I'm sure it says so on page 142 of the Ts and Cs but needless to say, they will not be getting my custom.
I know they all do it, but it's still sneaky and irritating .


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2020)

My morning train, on which I usually have my choice of seats, being absolutely rammed full of people, presumably from some other cancelled train. Cue being wedged into a corner for 40 minutes.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 20, 2020)

Modern car parks which choose to separate the spaces with bricks which are only slightly darker than the bricks used for the rest of the space, and then when it's wet, or when they get dirty, you can't see the parking separation.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 20, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Im just making sure you're paying attention.
Plus, I fancied a change to celebrate 11 years on the forum.
And don't disrespect the great Aron Ra  

Click to expand...

Only 11 years Bob - keep going!


----------



## Dando (Feb 20, 2020)

knobs who thinks its perfectly acceptable to lean against the side of the train seat you are sitting on and then get arsey when you ask them no too


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2020)

The two lads from our footy team who said they would attend the league meeting both forgot so we've been given a £50 fine.


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The two lads from our footy team who said they would attend the league meeting both forgot so we've been given a £50 fine. 

Click to expand...

Charge them £25 each, bet they don't do it again.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2020)

My random irritation is the radiator in my bedroom 

Noticed the smallest leak from the nut the valve at the bottom 

Plumber only fitted November time

He came back tightened it for us .. said should be ok

Unfortunately it wasn't so he will come back tomorrow 

It's minor ofc and it will be sorted but it's just one of them you got to give up another day to wait for someone. Fair play to him for fitting us in pronto tho could be worse


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 20, 2020)

ASDA selling "vegetarian chicken nuggets". If they're vegetarian then they don't have chicken in them. And if they don't have chicken in them they aren't chicken nuggets.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			ASDA selling "vegetarian chicken nuggets". If they're vegetarian then they don't have chicken in them. And if they don't have chicken in them they aren't chicken nuggets.
		
Click to expand...

I had this discussion with someone at work who's cutting down on meat 

I said like yourself it's stupid etc and he changed my mind. I was always like veggies shouldn't want things to taste like bacon etc 

He pointed out that a lot of people change to veggie for health or other reasons and have grown up for years eating meat so find it easier if something is a veggie sausage .. so it looks normal to them and they can do what they need / choose to do without too much hardship 

Made a valid point

We are cutting down our meat and had Quorn minced chilli the other day.. it was actually very nice and the look of meat defo helped


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I had this discussion with someone at work who's cutting down on meat 

I said like yourself it's stupid etc and he changed my mind. I was always like veggies shouldn't want things to taste like bacon etc 

He pointed out that a lot of people change to veggie for health or other reasons and have grown up for years eating meat so find it easier if something is a veggie sausage .. so it looks normal to them and they can do what they need / choose to do without too much hardship 

Made a valid point

We are cutting down our meat and had Quorn minced chilli the other day.. it was actually very nice and the look of meat defo helped
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with you. We now try to have a couple of vegetarian meals a week - fried piri-piri halloumi and red pepper wraps a particular favourite. It's not an anti vegetarian complaint. Just the fact that if it doesn't have chicken in then it's not a chicken nugget.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 20, 2020)

One of my favorite restaurants has a 32 oz. prime rib on the menu.
For those of you who've joined the continent with kilograms, that's two pounds.
My wife was surprised at how easily I could still polish it off at my age.

With a garden salad and a huge Idaho baked potato with sour cream, yes, but in fairness, I passed on dessert, settling for Sambuca in my coffee.
That would never had happened ten years ago.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I had this discussion with someone at work who's cutting down on meat

I said like yourself it's stupid etc and he changed my mind. I was always like veggies shouldn't want things to taste like bacon etc

He pointed out that a lot of people change to veggie for health or other reasons and have grown up for years eating meat so find it easier if something is a veggie sausage .. so it looks normal to them and they can do what they need / choose to do without too much hardship

Made a valid point

We are cutting down our meat and had Quorn minced chilli the other day.. it was actually very nice and the look of meat defo helped
		
Click to expand...

That argument doesn't really work when calling it a chicken nugget though does it? 
Call It a veggie nugget sure, but not a chicken one.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			That argument doesn't really work when calling it a chicken nugget though does it?
Call It a veggie nugget sure, but not a chicken one.
		
Click to expand...

People want them to taste like chicken though


----------



## Dando (Feb 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			People want them to taste like chicken though
		
Click to expand...

then eat chicken


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2020)

Dando said:



			then eat chicken
		
Click to expand...

You have missed the point


----------



## Dando (Feb 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			You have missed the point
		
Click to expand...

Veggies tastes like veggies not chicken, beef etc it’s pretty simple


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			You have missed the point
		
Click to expand...

I'm not following this, I don't think.
Who's serving pointy chicken made of vegetables?
I haven't come across this.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			People want them to taste like chicken though
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but when they call it a veggie sausage, sausage isn't the meat product  its sumpmt the style of product, like a nugget. 

That being said, all the whole people are trying to make or only willing to eat veggie product that taste or are similar to meat products, their arguments will be weakened imo. 

I'll happily eat vegetarian meals, but no ones trying to trick people...


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2020)

Dando said:



			Veggies tastes like veggies not chicken, beef etc it’s pretty simple
		
Click to expand...

It's really not that simple at all.

In this day and age people are cutting out meat or going vegan etc for many reasons.. health.. environmental... Animal welfare etc etc.

I can use our example me and the wife trying 3 meatless meals a week

We have simple easy ones like veggie curry, Cajun pasta ..but are looking for more options so Quorn has been used to make meat substitute chilli. Which really helps get over the fact there is no meat in it.

If we wanted for example to nip to KFC for lunch and fancied a vegan burger just to have a meat free day it's great there is more options now.

Deserts for me have always been hard as I can eat cream. Doesn't agree with me. So when I see vegan deserts like vegan chocolate brownies I jump at the chance to actually enjoy a desert without payback later 

Unless there is sobert. Then I will eat that forever. Lovely


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2020)

Chicken Pot Noodle ain't got any chicken in  it......
Jus' sayin'


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 20, 2020)

People are willing to diminish their quality of life to live longer.
It's a personal choice to be sure, but I don't get it.


----------



## Dando (Feb 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			It's really not that simple at all.

In this day and age people are cutting out meat or going vegan etc for many reasons.. health.. environmental... Animal welfare etc etc.

I can use our example me and the wife trying 3 meatless meals a week

We have simple easy ones like veggie curry, Cajun pasta ..but are looking for more options so Quorn has been used to make meat substitute chilli. Which really helps get over the fact there is no meat in it.

If we wanted for example to nip to KFC for lunch and fancied a vegan burger just to have a meat free day it's great there is more options now.

Deserts for me have always been hard as I can eat cream. Doesn't agree with me. So when I see vegan deserts like vegan chocolate brownies I jump at the chance to actually enjoy a desert without payback later

Unless there is sobert. Then I will eat that forever. Lovely
		
Click to expand...

So what veggies taste like chicken, beef etc?


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2020)

Dando said:



			So what veggies taste like chicken, beef etc?
		
Click to expand...

theyre meat substitutes, not veggies


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Chicken Pot Noodle ain't got any chicken in  it......
Jus' sayin'
		
Click to expand...

Not got much nutritional value in it either.
But .....tasty 👍


----------



## Dando (Feb 20, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Not got much nutritional value in it either.
But .....tasty 👍
		
Click to expand...

Are you worried about nutritional value at 1am after a skin full in the local?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 20, 2020)

Dando said:



			Are you worried about nutritional value at 1am after a skin full in the local?
		
Click to expand...

No that’s why I go for kebabs 
Problem is that you’re never sure who the donor was 🙄


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No that’s why I go for kebabs 
Problem is that you’re never sure who the donor was 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Well theres plenty bits of you missing so I'm staying clear....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Not got much nutritional value in it either.
But .....tasty 👍
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			Are you worried about nutritional value at 1am after a skin full in the local?
		
Click to expand...

Never thought I'd see Fragger, skinful & 1am in the same post on here.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Never thought I'd see Fragger, skinful & 1am in the same post on here. 

Click to expand...

I’ve had my moments 😎🤪🙃


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Never thought I'd see Fragger, skinful & 1am in the same post on here. 

Click to expand...

Can you imagine a battered Frag and Fish together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can you imagine a battered Frag and Fish together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Frag and fish Sound like a really shite country music duo


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 21, 2020)

Dream on people 😂😎😇

Besides if Robin and I were a singing duo, we would have to be called

Phil-et-Fish 🐠 😂


shall I get my coat? 😎


----------



## bobmac (Feb 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Chicken Pot Noodle ain't got any chicken in  it......
Jus' sayin'
		
Click to expand...

Spotted dick?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 21, 2020)

People who get offended by vegetarian meals.


----------



## Slab (Feb 21, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			People who get offended by vegetarian meals.
		
Click to expand...

Not irritated? (somehow your way make it sound worse, when really the threads about stuff that gets you just a bit miffed)


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 21, 2020)

Slab said:



			Not irritated? (somehow your way make it sound worse, when really the threads about stuff that gets you just a bit miffed)
		
Click to expand...

It irritates me that people find vegetarians meals offensive. Simple as that.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 21, 2020)

The push to make everyone vegetarian or vegan.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2020)

Vegetarian ham, chicken flavoured.

This is just bizarre.


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Dream on people 😂😎😇

Besides if Robin and I were a singing duo, we would have to be called

Phil-et-Fish 🐠 😂


shall I get my coat? 😎
		
Click to expand...

Yeah


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Completely agree with you. We now try to have a couple of vegetarian meals a week - fried piri-piri halloumi and red pepper wraps a particular favourite. It's not an anti vegetarian complaint. Just the fact that if it doesn't have chicken in then it's not a chicken nugget.
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			That argument doesn't really work when calling it a chicken nugget though does it?
Call It a veggie nugget sure, but not a chicken one.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you guys. People associate the word nugget with chicken anyway. Just call them veggie nuggets, make them look like chicken nuggets and people will get the reference. You can even include a bit at the bottom saying 'tastes like chicken' if you want. But 'vegetarian chicken' is an oxymoron.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It irritates me that people find vegetarians meals offensive. Simple as that.
		
Click to expand...

Only when they're misnamed.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Dream on people 😂😎😇

Besides if Robin and I were a singing duo, we would have to be called

Phil-et-Fish 🐠 😂


shall I get my coat? 😎
		
Click to expand...

I doubt either of you could sing - Fish is useless with scales 😣


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2020)

Idiots who get irritated by other people’s irritati


Orikoru said:



			Only when they're misnamed. 

Click to expand...

how do you feel about turkey bacon then?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			how do you feel about turkey bacon then?
		
Click to expand...

Well it is made of turkey at least. What would you call it otherwise? Turkey rashers? Crispy cured turkey?


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well it is made of turkey at least. What would you call it otherwise? Turkey rashers? Crispy cured turkey?
		
Click to expand...

does it taste of bacon?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			does it taste of bacon?
		
Click to expand...

Got no idea, don't think I've ever had it. I don't like turkey anyway really. Had turkey mince in a bolognese, that was ok.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 21, 2020)

What’s this vegetarian food you talk off......😂😂


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 21, 2020)

Why do you never get free poppadoms with a takeaway curry anymore? 😔


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Why do you never get free poppadoms with a takeaway curry anymore? 😔
		
Click to expand...

you do at my local takeaway


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			you do at my local takeaway
		
Click to expand...

Same here. My cat eats them. He loves poppadoms.


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2020)

Tiling

Finding the tile cutter is broken when starting. Not being able to replace the tile cutter anywhere locally. Hiring a tile cutter which is barely fit for purpose.

More tiling tomorrow


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Why do you never get free poppadoms with a takeaway curry anymore? 😔
		
Click to expand...


next youll tell me you dont get prawn crackers from the Chinese


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Why do you never get free poppadoms with a takeaway curry anymore? 😔
		
Click to expand...

You do at my local takeaway. Even had an additional naan in the order before


----------



## Slime (Feb 21, 2020)

Tennis elbow.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			next youll tell me you dont get prawn crackers from the Chinese 

Click to expand...

We don't get free poppadoms you have to order them individually it's bloody annoying.  Do get free prawn crackers though my youngest nicks the whole bag 😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2020)

Sky/PL shafting fans AGAIN!! 

This time rearranging  fixtures for April to 4 games, with the possibility of 3 of them being moved again due to CL/FA Cup games at short notice.

Was looking forward to a Saturday night out in Brighton too.


----------



## Slab (Feb 22, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Sky/PL shafting fans AGAIN!!

This time rearranging  fixtures for April to 4 games, with the possibility of 3 of them being moved again due to CL/FA Cup games at short notice.

Was looking forward to a Saturday night out in Brighton too.
		
Click to expand...

Just get your club to give the hundreds of millions of TV money to charity, drop down a few leagues and you'll get plenty Saturday 3pm ko's


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Sky/PL shafting fans AGAIN!!

This time rearranging  fixtures for April to 4 games, with the possibility of 3 of them being moved again due to CL/FA Cup games at short notice.

*Was looking forward to a Saturday night out in Brighton too.*

Click to expand...

Apparently Brighton police requested the move...


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 22, 2020)

The never ending brushing of a Labrador.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 22, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			The never ending brushing of a Labrador.
		
Click to expand...

Try having two! Actually I have a slicker brush and it's great. The never ending mud they're plastered in is beginning to wear very thin though. We get back from a walk and I look at them and think "where do I start".


----------



## DaveR (Feb 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Try having two! Actually I have a slicker brush and it's great. The never ending mud they're plastered in is beginning to wear very thin though. We get back from a walk and I look at them and think "where do I start".
		
Click to expand...

https://images.app.goo.gl/VFSrAsAReqQndQGo6https://images.app.goo.gl/VFSrAsAReqQndQGo6

How about trying this? 😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 22, 2020)

DaveR said:



https://images.app.goo.gl/VFSrAsAReqQndQGo6https://images.app.goo.gl/VFSrAsAReqQndQGo6

How about trying this? 😁
		
Click to expand...

Link didn't work? I need the equivalent of a drive thru car wash for dogs!


----------



## DaveR (Feb 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Link didn't work? I need the equivalent of a drive thru car wash for dogs!
		
Click to expand...

It was a picture of a shaved dog but with a mane to look like a lion 😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2020)

Slab said:



			Just get your club to give the hundreds of millions of TV money to charity, drop down a few leagues and you'll get plenty Saturday 3pm ko's 

Click to expand...


I'll give them a call and suggest it 🙄


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apparently Brighton police requested the move... 

Click to expand...

Well hopefully we'll still be in the FA cup and stick one up the Brighton police 😁😁

On a serious note,  I know MP dont get involved or request games to be moved anymore.  Policing Liverpool games is a nice earner for them according to my contact.


----------



## paddyc (Feb 22, 2020)

Dion Dublin on football focus


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Try having two! Actually I have a slicker brush and it's great. The never ending mud they're plastered in is beginning to wear very thin though. We get back from a walk and I look at them and think "where do I start".
		
Click to expand...

I've got the Dyson attachment which is great....when he stands still.


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			VAR.

Peter Walton.

Peter Walton attempting to explain VAR.
		
Click to expand...


Copying this to save BIM the trouble again


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 22, 2020)

Why do tattoos hurt so much 

Oh, and why isn't this thread showing up for me in the forum? I have to manually search for it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2020)

fundy said:



			Copying this to save BIM the trouble again 

Click to expand...

You didn’t need to, I was at the match so was spared 2 of the 3 😁👍


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You didn’t need to, I was at the match so was spared 2 of the 3 😁👍
		
Click to expand...


would you like me to talk you through it .....


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Why do tattoos hurt so much 

Oh, and why isn't this thread showing up for me in the forum? I have to manually search for it 

Click to expand...

Don't have them then 

Do you have the originator on ignore?!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Why do tattoos hurt so much 

Oh, and why isn't this thread showing up for me in the forum? I have to manually search for it 

Click to expand...

Should have got a transfer instead, doh 🙄


----------



## chellie (Feb 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Why do tattoos hurt so much 

Oh, and why isn't this thread showing up for me in the forum? I have to manually search for it 

Click to expand...


What have you had done.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Why do tattoos hurt so much 

Oh, and why isn't this thread showing up for me in the forum? I have to manually search for it 

Click to expand...

They don't hurt, it is the most therapeutic feeling for me♥️
The only time I've ever had a twinge was my rib cage & armpit


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 22, 2020)

Welsh rugby players squealing at the referee like footballers - give it a rest Biggar you idiot.


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2020)

Tiling the bathroom, getting adhesive all over myself and not being able to use the shower to clean myself off


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2020)

fundy said:



			Tiling the bathroom, getting adhesive all over myself and not being able to use the shower to clean myself off 

Click to expand...

I don't think you are cut out for DIY.


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I don't think you are cut out for DIY.
		
Click to expand...


theres definitely times i agree with you haha, nearly there though


----------



## Wolf (Feb 22, 2020)

When my youngest 3 kiddies decide its an arts and crafts day... My dining room looks like a cardboard filled war zone with PVA glue covering everything. Someone send help 😭


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2020)

fundy said:



			would you like me to talk you through it .....   

Click to expand...

As kind as it is, I’ll decline your offer if it’s all the same to you.  👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2020)

Just finishing a report for committee to have the PC power off and all work gone 😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## BrianM (Feb 22, 2020)

Plymouth 🤬🤬


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 22, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			The never ending brushing of a Labrador.
		
Click to expand...

Got two, try the Furminator de shedding tool. 
I pulled literally a football size ball of undercoat from each dog. Once a week comb and a lot less hairs to hoover up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2020)

More bloody rain tonight, and even more due for the morning round of golf. Will it ever stop. The gale force gusts aren't a bundle of joy either


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2020)

When one of your weather apps forecasts about 3-4 mm of light rain next friday night whereas the other one forecasts about 15cm of snow for the same period you know one of them is a completely hopeless waste of time......
Just dont know which....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			When one of your weather apps forecasts about 3-4 mm of light rain next friday night whereas the other one forecasts about 15cm of snow for the same period you know one of them is a completely hopeless waste of time......
Just dont know which....

Click to expand...

Currently looking at three different apps for the forecast tomorrow. One has torrential rain, and one has no rain at all. The third is bang in the middle.


----------



## GG26 (Feb 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			When one of your weather apps forecasts about 3-4 mm of light rain next friday night whereas the other one forecasts about 15cm of snow for the same period you know one of them is a completely hopeless waste of time......
Just dont know which....

Click to expand...

I got soaked twice today, the first time this morning the Met Office site had probability of rain at 10% and the second time when it poured down for an hour on the way to the football, with probability of rain at less than 5%.  Useless.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			When one of your weather apps forecasts about 3-4 mm of light rain next friday night whereas the other one forecasts about 15cm of snow for the same period you know one of them is a completely hopeless waste of time......
Just dont know which....

Click to expand...

We've got snow forecasted for Sat/Sun so get your shovel ready


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 23, 2020)

Decided to watch the Fury v Wilder fight on YouTube at lunch time, without knowing the result, as soon as I hit the search button the result came up in big letters.


----------



## Dando (Feb 23, 2020)

Waking up after a party and feeling hungover after drinking alcohol free beer


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			Waking up after a party and feeling hungover after drinking alcohol free beer
		
Click to expand...

That's when you know you're getting old.... I have the same issue 😂


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2020)

The crippling agony when you can’t help a loved one.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			The crippling agony when you can’t help a loved one.
		
Click to expand...

The feeling of impotency is almost overwhelming. Stay strong mate, and make some time for yourself too - you can't run on flat batteries.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			The feeling of impotency is almost overwhelming. Stay strong mate, and make some time for yourself too - you can't run on flat batteries.
		
Click to expand...

Correct Brian, as Flight attendants say put your oxygen mask on first, or you wont be able help anyone, finger crossed Kellfire .


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			The feeling of impotency is almost overwhelming. Stay strong mate, and make some time for yourself too - you can't run on flat batteries.
		
Click to expand...

 Doing my best mate and spending plenty of time doing “normal” things. It’s really helping that she’s massively encouraging for me to keep doing my normal things and doesn’t want anyone sat around moping but the past few weeks have been constant downers; everything that could go wrong for her does.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2020)

The snow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2020)

Not sleeping well and that Monday morning feeling


----------



## IanM (Feb 24, 2020)

Winter Open at Porthcawl tomorrow.  Burnham and Berrow on Thursday/Friday - things that gladden the heart thread

Weather forecast is shocking!   - irritations thread!!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2020)

Raining every single day this week up to and including Saturday according to the forecast. So our course will be ruined, not even sure it'll be open. This is the wettest winter I can remember in my lifetime, it's ridiculous.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Raining every single day this week up to and including Saturday according to the forecast. So our course will be ruined,
		
Click to expand...

Climate change will take its toll on golf. Even more courses will be in financial trouble and close. Councils will gobble them up for housing. At the current rate there will be no greenspace left in 50 years.
So what can we do? Nothing.
I might as well buy a 4x4, start taking flights again, eat more meat.
Then there is the prospect of a global pandemic which could kill millions. The human infestation of the planet is to blame.
Technology will not solve this.
When I was born the world's population was 4 billion. Now it's 7 billion.
It will be too dangerous to eat animals so human burgers could be on the menu. 
At the end of the day we are all cannibals.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 24, 2020)

Reading a recent thread on here which is utter drivel


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Climate change will take its toll on golf. Even more courses will be in financial trouble and close. Councils will gobble them up for housing. At the current rate there will be no greenspace left in 50 years.
So what can we do? Nothing.
I might as well buy a 4x4, start taking flights again, eat more meat.
Then there is the prospect of a global pandemic which could kill millions. The human infestation of the planet is to blame.
Technology will not solve this.
When I was born the world's population was 4 billion. Now it's 7 billion.
It will be too dangerous to eat animals so human burgers could be on the menu.
At the end of the day we are all cannibals.
		
Click to expand...

That's a pretty hot take on a bit of rain.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 24, 2020)

Where's the snow? It seems increasingly unlikely that we'll see much in the future, so what's going on?
Moscow is experiencing its mildest winter so the cold air from Siberia is not reaching here. Our rain is not turning to snow.
If you think global warming will not be too serious, then think again. 
It is far, far more serious than you can imagine and governments around the world whose interest is to grow economies are totally impotent to do anything.
Well, other than arrest the protestors.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 24, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Reading a recent thread on here which is utter drivel
		
Click to expand...

Theres plenty of them.....


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 24, 2020)

Not getting any replies from job applications...even those that I have the relevant experience!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Where's the snow? It seems increasingly unlikely that we'll see much in the future, so what's going on?
Moscow is experiencing its mildest winter so the cold air from Siberia is not reaching here. Our rain is not turning to snow.
If you think global warming will not be too serious, then think again.
It is far, far more serious than you can imagine and governments around the world whose interest is to grow economies are totally impotent to do anything.
Well, other than arrest the protestors.
		
Click to expand...

There is an irony that you have posted this today when Co Durham and Northumberland have both had decent snowfalls. I believe parts of Scotland will have had good chunks as well.

We have never had snow every winter. We had snow last year and the year before, maybe this year we will get off lightly.


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2020)

Job hunting and the lack of them around here. Find a job to apply for online last night. Have updated my CV and it's not damn well there on the site now. Emailed the Company direct in a hope they will look at it.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is an irony that you have posted this today when Co Durham and Northumberland have both had decent snowfalls. I believe parts of Scotland will have had good chunks as well.
We have never had snow every winter. We had snow last year and the year before, maybe this year we will get off lightly.
		
Click to expand...

Used to get snow upon snow which laid on ground for weeks. If we get any now it's likely to melt in a few days.
Scotland for skiing? Wouldn't bank on it anymore.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-51279607

Arctic permafrost melting and releasing carbon dioxide and methane.
Just a blip? I don't think so.
Back in the 1980's they were talking in terms of a new ice age.
But given 10,000 years the climate could reset itself.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Used to get snow upon snow which laid on ground for weeks. If we get any now it's likely to melt in a few days.
Scotland for skiing? Wouldn't bank on it anymore.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-51279607

Arctic permafrost melting and releasing carbon dioxide and methane.
Just a blip? I don't think so.
Back in the 1980's they were talking in terms of a new ice age.
But given 10,000 years the climate could reset itself.
		
Click to expand...

when are you talking about?? not denying Climate Change, but i remember my old school having two back to back sking trips to Aviemore in the mid 70 when there was no snow, so we went to French Alps the year after...


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i remember my old school having two back to back sking trips to Aviemore in the mid 70 when there was no snow,
		
Click to expand...

That's not very well thought out by your school.
You must have used the dry slope.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			when are you talking about?? not denying Climate Change, but i remember my old school having two back to back sking trips to Aviemore in the mid 70 when there was no snow, so we went to French Alps the year after...
		
Click to expand...

Last Christmas I was chatting to my 80 year old auntie. Every winter had deep snow, every summer was glorious. She apparently went to anglesey summer after summer as a child "it never rained, ever". I did anglesey 11 summers on the trot as a kid, I wasn't going to let that one go 🌧🌦☔. Memory gets more and more selective with age 🤔


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 24, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The push to make everyone vegetarian or vegan.
		
Click to expand...

Eating less  meat, particularly red, is way we can make a real positive difference to the environment.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			That's not very well thought out by your school.
You must have used the dry slope.
		
Click to expand...

How where they supposed to know there would be no Snow when they booked a school trip months in advance??


we did, but you could have stayed in Herfordshire and gone and used the dry slope in Hemel rather than spend what a parents did on sending 50 boys to avimore for no snow. what would you do now though the dry slope is long gone?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Last Christmas I was chatting to my 80 year old auntie. Every winter had deep snow, every summer was glorious. She apparently went to anglesey summer after summer as a child "it never rained, ever". I did anglesey 11 summers on the trot as a kid, I wasn't going to let that one go 🌧🌦☔. Memory gets more and more selective with age 🤔
		
Click to expand...

only been there once, an old girlfriends parents had a house there, it was nice, took my roadbike and just cycled around the island and into Snowdonia... did a lot of riding that week


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is an irony that you have posted this today when Co Durham and Northumberland have both had decent snowfalls. I believe parts of Scotland will have had good chunks as well.

We have never had snow every winter. We had snow last year and the year before, maybe this year we will get off lightly.
		
Click to expand...

Using one day of snow to try and counter climate change isn’t unusual but it’s still utter nonsense.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Raining every single day this week up to and including Saturday according to the forecast. So our course will be ruined, not even sure it'll be open. This is the wettest winter I can remember in my lifetime, it's ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

That's odd cuz the forecast I been looking at says pretty dry after today


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Using one day of snow to try and counter climate change isn’t unusual but it’s still utter nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Reign your neck in, I wasn't countering climate change. I was talking about selective memory when it comes to British winters, summers as well.


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			whoever cancelled the open at Royal Porthcawl tomorrow around 2pm today when some of the boys were already on route down.
Weather isn't great tomorrow but from the forecast certainly not enough to close a Links course.

Yesterday the pro described the course as dry, hole 1 a little damp but drying due to strong winds and people coming off the course with clean shoes.
		
Click to expand...


thats pretty poor, I guess they were trying to cancel early enough to avoid exactly what has happened but needed to be several hours earlier  hotels to cancel too no doubt then a long journey home


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			thats pretty poor, I guess they were trying to cancel early enough to avoid exactly what has happened but needed to be several hours earlier  hotels to cancel too no doubt then a long journey home
		
Click to expand...

Well I got to just past Bristol with about an hour to go - spoke to the hotel and because it was after 12 we couldn’t move the date or cancel with a refund so we are out of pocket . Spoke to the club and expected a better answer than what I got from a club of that standing - and they failed to understand that some people were  travelling 3/4 hours and that the call could have been earlier to help those. I can’t make the rearranged date and I’m not sure if I’ll go back again even if it is great value.


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I got to just past Bristol with about an hour to go - spoke to the hotel and because it was after 12 we couldn’t move the date or cancel with a refund so we are out of pocket . Spoke to the club and expected a better answer than what I got from a club of that standing - and they failed to understand that some people were  travelling 3/4 hours and that the call could have been earlier to help those. I can’t make the rearranged date and I’m not sure if I’ll go back again even if it is great value.
		
Click to expand...


ouch thats some journey  is the fcast that bad?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2020)

Club is open until six contractually. I rock up at 4.00 and one person in the bar. I told the steward I intended to hit some balls for an hour and he said "I can't guarantee I'll still be open". I countered with the what about the 5.00pm soaks. "One has been and won't be coming back and the other isn't coming" I was told. Took a punt and went out to do some pitching but was rushing and couldn't really focus so binned it about 4.45 with the intention of a beer and letting him lock up. Verrily it came to pass that at bang on 5.00 the usual suspects arrived (more than the two we mentioned) so I could have done some practice. 

You are supposed to be open. You know the clientele, so don't try and pull a fast one to close ahead of time and deprive a member who took the courtesy to ask the question and didn't assume upon his hospitality and mug him off.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2020)

chellie said:



			What have you had done.
		
Click to expand...

A kangaroo 🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Do you have the originator on ignore?!
		
Click to expand...

No, I don't have anyone on ignore. I can see the thread on the main forum home page (if Random irritations is the newest thread in off topic) but when I go into Off Topic the thread isn't there. It's both on my phone and laptop so obviously something stupid I've done.


----------



## woofers (Feb 24, 2020)

Sad folk (allegedly on the left of the political spectrum) who are calling for a boycott (no pun intended) of Yorkshire Tea after the Chancellor was pictured using the brand to make tea for his team.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2020)

woofers said:



			Sad folk (allegedly on the left of the political spectrum) who are calling for a boycott (no pun intended) of Yorkshire Tea after the Chancellor was pictured using the brand to make tea for his team.
		
Click to expand...

Stupid foreign tea anyway.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			ouch thats some journey  is the fcast that bad?
		
Click to expand...

No, on Metcheck it's a bit wet, with 17mph wind. 

I got past Cardiff before turning back. 6 hours in the car, £82 ish out of pocket. More than randomely ittitated!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 25, 2020)

woofers said:



			Sad folk (allegedly on the left of the political spectrum) who are calling for a boycott (no pun intended) of Yorkshire Tea after the Chancellor was pictured using the brand to make tea for his team.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i saw that, is that what the world is coming to? What a  bunch of sad twunts.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2020)

woofers said:



			Sad folk (allegedly on the left of the political spectrum) who are calling for a boycott (no pun intended) of Yorkshire Tea after the Chancellor was pictured using the brand to make tea for his team.
		
Click to expand...

One Hope's they're going to boycott Waitrose Skimmed milk, find out what brand clothes he wears and what car he drives so they can boycott those too....oh, and what public transport..
But here's an idea....maybe they could do us all a favour  and boycott breathing the same air........
Either that or just go hunting for a life


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2020)

The new docking stations at work are complete and total . I've only had it 8 weeks and it already doesn't work properly. I have to unplug it and plug back in a couple of times before it actually shows my desktop on the monitors. It was already annoying that you can't put the laptop on without opening it like you could on the old docking stations. Bah.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2020)

people trying to sell things online at a higher price than you could just go an buy from a shop..... the same object too


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 25, 2020)

First European away day for me in my life and there's been coronovirus confirmed in Barcelona.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			First European away day for me in my life and there's been coronovirus confirmed in Barcelona.
		
Click to expand...

Drink plenty of Estrella, that kills everything  😁

Enjoy


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Fingers crossed it remains just an irritation , I've been badgered into picking up my wife's nephew at the airport tonight .
Slightly concerned as he's coming back from 2 weeks holiday in the Ukraine coming back via Amsterdam to Glasgow.
So he's been mingling with god knows who for 2 weeks been on 2 flights in 3 crowded airports  seemingly airports are the most likely place to pick up this latest virus , then he'll be sitting next to me for a hour or so in my car .
So if you don't hear from me , you'll know who to blame , goodbye all.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 25, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Fingers crossed it remains just an irritation , I've been badgered into picking up my wife's nephew at the airport tonight .
Slightly concerned as he's coming back from 2 weeks holiday in the Ukraine coming back via Amsterdam to Glasgow.
So he's been mingling with god knows who for 2 weeks been in 3 crowded airports  seemingly airports are the most likely place to pick up this latest virus , then he'll be sitting next to me for a hour or so in my car .
So if you don't hear from me , you'll know who to blame , goodbye all.
		
Click to expand...

Make him sit in the boot......in a body condom.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Getting a parking charge notice from Northampton court stating I owe £200 for a parking fine for a car park in Gainsborough that wasn't physically possible for me to get considering my car on that date and time was parked in a secure long stay car park at Manchester Airport and the only 2 people that could possibly drive the car (my wife and I) were in Italy with the car keys  in a safe in our hotel room...
		
Click to expand...

Following on from this irritation, thought it was all sorted as I'd sent all proof to courts. Except just arrived home to a letter from Northampton small claims telling me the car park company are willing to accept some fault but want the issue settled by mediation or small claims to get the a portion of the fine 😡

So tomorrow will be wasted sorting this again and telling them there will be no settlement and no acceptance of any guilt on my behalf as i can prove I wasn't in the country and was infact on honeymoon in Italy where the keys were locked in a safe, can prove the car was parked 84 miles away in a secure hotel car park  on the date in question.... Thank god for pancakes...


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Following on from this irritation, thought it was all sorted as I'd sent all proof to courts. Except just arrived home to a letter from Northampton small claims telling me the car park company are willing to accept some fault but want the issue settled by mediation or small claims to get the a portion of the fine 😡

So tomorrow will be wasted sorting this again and telling them there will be no settlement and no acceptance of any guilt on my behalf as i can prove I wasn't in the country and was infact on honeymoon in Italy where the keys were locked in a safe, can prove the car was parked 84 miles away in a secure hotel car park  on the date in question.... Thank god for pancakes...
		
Click to expand...

I had one recently saying I had exceeded the 3 hour limit at Tesco by 6 hours, proof was a picture of my reg and my car going in and a different, but close, reg and car coming. I mist have parked so badly my then Black 335d Touring became a Blur M2.


----------



## chellie (Feb 25, 2020)

Job search websites. Do a search, sort them by date order, as you can, but they are not in date order. Jobs from 30+ days ago in with ones from today.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 25, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I had one recently saying I had exceeded the 3 hour limit at Tesco by 6 hours, proof was a picture of my reg and my car going in and a different, but close, reg and car coming. I mist have parked so badly my then Black 335d Touring became a Blur M2.
		
Click to expand...

Transforming car that would be impressive. Added to my annoyance that it couldn't possibly be my car as we weren't in the country and car was in a different county is the fact there isn't even a way they could claim mixed up dates as I've never been to the car park in question in my life. I had to Google where it was as I'd never heard of it.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2020)

7 or 8 years ago I had my number plates cloned.
A speeding ticket came through from North Yorkshire police saying I'd been zapped doing 60 in a 40 near Thirsk at exactly the same time as I was in the middle of a lesson in Aylesbury...
Took a while but got it sorted in the end..


----------



## Wolf (Feb 25, 2020)

chellie said:



			Job search websites. Do a search, sort them by date order, as you can, but they are not in date order. Jobs from 30+ days ago in with ones from today.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs Wolf's step brother feels your pain, he was let go from his previous employer in April last year. He's applied for so many jobs and simply gets no reply its a joke, he showed me the search filter you mention and its useless as half those jobs will be filled. One of the reasons he finally took the plunge and applied for the navy which im helping him with. 

Fingers crossed you get something soon.


----------



## chellie (Feb 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Mrs Wolf's step brother feels your pain, he was let go from his previous employer in April last year. He's applied for so many jobs and simply gets no reply its a joke, he showed me the search filter you mention and its useless as half those jobs will be filled. One of the reasons he finally took the plunge and applied for the navy which im helping him with.

Fingers crossed you get something soon.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Wolf and I hope he's successful in his application. Applied for one today advertised as being in the next town. They did get in touch with me but it's not the next town. Could take me an hours commute each way which for a p/t position is a joke.

Also can't believe what some job specs are and for minimum wage as well.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 25, 2020)

chellie said:



			Cheers Wolf and I hope he's successful in his application. Applied for one today advertised as being in the next town. They did get in touch with me but it's not the next town. Could take me an hours commute each way which for a p/t position is a joke.

Also can't believe what some job specs are and for minimum wage as well.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to the position he's in, he lives on outskirts of Lincoln but doesn't drive so cycles to work. He's applied for every and gets nowhere job centre have told him he needs to be willing to travel upto 90 mins each way even for part time work. Which on Minimum wage is horrendous, when he applied for the Navy the job centre advised him they will sanction his universal credit if he isn't in service by April which is his year mark for unployment. Despite the fact he can prove he is literally applying for everything and the fact his application could take months as getting in the services is often a drawn out process, I feel for him and anyone that is currently looking for employment as cost of living is rising but help isn't easy to get.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

Double Standards, 😒


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Course finally open after being closed for a week , I've been captured by HID for various tasks so can't play


----------



## bobmac (Feb 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Course finally open after being closed for a week , I've been captured by HID for various tasks so can't play

Click to expand...

Tell her you'll do the tasks when it rains


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Tell her you'll do the tasks when it rains
		
Click to expand...

V-easy for you to say , I'll tell her your suggestion from a distance


----------



## Piece (Feb 26, 2020)

Share prices plunging....my holiday fund!!!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			V-easy for you to say , I'll tell her your suggestion from a distance 

Click to expand...

So even though you wear the trousers in your house, she tells you which ones to wear


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

bobmac said:



			So even though you wear the trousers in your house, she tells you which ones to wear  

Click to expand...

As my wife tells me Bob "you wear the trousers but remember who controls the zip" 😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2020)

bobmac said:



			So even though you wear the trousers in your house, she tells you which ones to wear  

Click to expand...

All the time Bob , bordering on abuse


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			As my wife tells me Bob "you wear the trousers but remember who controls the zip" 😂
		
Click to expand...

You can counter with, “Yea, so zip it.”


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 26, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You can counter with, “Yea, so zip it.”
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if that's brave or stupid 🤔


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Not sure if that's brave or stupid 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Probably both, brave to attempt it then realise it's stupid when you face the consequences 😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Probably both, brave to attempt it then realise it's stupid when you face the consequences 😂
		
Click to expand...

Defo lose all your hard earned brownie points


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Defo lose all your hard earned brownie points 

Click to expand...

Considering how long they take to earn anything we do to jeopardise losing them is very stupid 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2020)

That some take seriously (or pretend to take seriously) the rantings of those (tiny few?) who have called for a boycott of Yorkshire Tea, and implying that these leftie idiots are in some way representative of those not being of a Tory inclination.  They are just as stupid and idiotic as those on the far right with _their _idiotic rants.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 26, 2020)

The constant flow of negativity on the forum these days, dragging everything down.
Not everyone I hasten to add, but to the few, for goodness sake, cheer up.
Spring is just round the corner


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 26, 2020)

People giving way to the opposite traffic despite being enough room for two cars and to swing a cat. You do not drive a tank. Get wider perception please your costing me 3 seconds!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2020)

Scaremongering


----------



## Rooter (Feb 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Scaremongering
		
Click to expand...

I'll add trying to book meetings in Milan.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I'll add trying to book meetings in Milan.
		
Click to expand...

Just go dressed li,e your picture....you'll be fine....


----------



## chellie (Feb 26, 2020)

Looking at moving banks. Won't be as we haven't got in date passports and don't have photo card driving licences Refuse to get a new driving licence when my pink one is still valid.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 27, 2020)

Snow.....


----------



## GG26 (Feb 27, 2020)

chellie said:



			Looking at moving banks. Won't be as we haven't got in date passports and don't have photo card driving licences Refuse to get a new driving licence when my pink one is still valid.
		
Click to expand...

Had the same issue when I was being added as a signatory of a charity account a few years ago.  In the end they had to accept non-photo ID, but it took a call to Head Office from the guy in the branch.


----------



## Slab (Feb 27, 2020)

chellie said:



			Looking at moving banks. Won't be as we haven't got in date passports and don't have photo card driving licences Refuse to get a new driving licence when my pink one is still valid.
		
Click to expand...

That's bad enough but I have to produce passport to change broadband package with my ISP or adjust a standing order at the bank


----------



## Lazkir (Feb 27, 2020)

Dropping your phone down the side of the seat in business class and not noticing until you hear a crunching sound as you return it to the upright position.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 27, 2020)

Oops.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2020)

Ouch


----------



## chellie (Feb 27, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Had the same issue when I was being added as a signatory of a charity account a few years ago.  In the end they had to accept non-photo ID, but it took a call to Head Office from the guy in the branch.
		
Click to expand...

PITA isn't it.


----------



## chellie (Feb 27, 2020)

Slab said:



			That's bad enough but I have to produce passport to change broadband package with my ISP or adjust a standing order at the bank
		
Click to expand...

OMG, now that is a pain.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 27, 2020)

Finding out via rumour and a student that the school I invigilate in took a ski trip to Italy and (allegedly) a student has been taken to hospital for testing. I'd have avoided it like the plague had I been informed...I guess that's why we werent.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 27, 2020)

New builds being built on flood risk areas. Watching the news and it’s bedlam in parts of Yorkshire. How the hell can councils keep giving permission to build on areas close to rivers that flood?


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2020)

Seeing a 24 hour old 'driver testing opportunity' thread after it's been 'closed for further replies' and it's just 10 minutes down the road!


----------



## drdel (Feb 27, 2020)

Captainron said:



			New builds being built on flood risk areas. Watching the news and it’s bedlam in parts of Yorkshire. How the hell can councils keep giving permission to build on areas close to rivers that flood?
		
Click to expand...

I am curious as to why the developers/builders are not liable under consumer regulations for 'selling' houses 'not fit for purpose'.


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2020)

Slime said:



			Seeing a 24 hour old 'driver testing opportunity' thread after it's been 'closed for further replies' and it's just 10 minutes down the road!


Click to expand...

surely its just the thread thats closed and you can still email Mike?

edit: you can youve until March 10th! Mike just doesnt want all the garbage comments about it not suiting some people!


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2020)

drdel said:



			I am curious as to why the developers/builders are not liable under consumer regulations for 'selling' houses 'not fit for purpose'.
		
Click to expand...

got to build 200k+ houses a year the powers that be can only blame the developers so much so some planning decisions are on the lax side. The real issue is the lack of a proper coherent long term plan but dont hold your breath for one of those


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 27, 2020)

Slime said:



			Seeing a 24 hour old 'driver testing opportunity' thread after it's been 'closed for further replies' and it's just 10 minutes down the road!


Click to expand...




fundy said:



			surely its just the thread thats closed and you can still email Mike?

edit: you can youve until March 10th! Mike just doesnt want all the garbage comments about it not suiting some people!
		
Click to expand...

Fundy wins the cool points, yes the thread is shut for replies, but stickied at the top of The Lounge for all to see.

Feel free to enter and good luck


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fundy wins the cool points, yes the thread is shut for replies, but stickied at the top of The Lounge for all to see.

Feel free to enter and good luck
		
Click to expand...


first cool points ive won for a while!!! trying hard not to post on here as your brother gives me balsawood points!!!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			first cool points ive won for a while!!! trying hard not to post on here as your brother gives me balsawood points!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Favouritism, favouritism I tell 'e. Either that or he wants to stalk you.


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Favouritism, favouritism I tell 'e. Either that or he wants to stalk you.
		
Click to expand...


Just finished rereading 1984, not sure the latter appeals too much


----------



## Wolf (Feb 27, 2020)

BT  sport on my tv, trying to watch the Arsenal game. When players are stood still the image is crystal clear, any player moving its more pixelated than a 1980s atari game 😡


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			BT  sport on my tv, trying to watch the Arsenal game. When players are stood still the image is crystal clear, any player moving its more pixelated than a 1980s atari game 😡
		
Click to expand...


and still Karen Carneys commentary is somehow worse! At least i can mute that I guess


----------



## Wolf (Feb 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			and still Karen Carneys commentary is somehow worse! At least i can mute that I guess
		
Click to expand...

Wish I had that problem but god she is awful on commentary. 

I've had to turn if off, its completely unwatchable all 3 BT sports channels the same, no issues with anything else. Im even able to watch the MLB spring training games which I have though an app with pure clarity 😡


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			first cool points ive won for a while!!! trying hard not to post on here as your brother gives me balsawood points!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you didn’t strain anything typing the reply 😂😎👍


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2020)

Being in Bristol and super brat and the great unwashed have closed most of the city


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			BT  sport on my tv, trying to watch the Arsenal game. When players are stood still the image is crystal clear, any player moving its more pixelated than a 1980s atari game 😡
		
Click to expand...

I said that last night, the picture was terrible.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2020)

Slime said:



			Seeing a 24 hour old 'driver testing opportunity' thread after it's been 'closed for further replies' and it's just 10 minutes down the road!


Click to expand...

My random irritation is that I meet every criteria except for the fact I bought a new driver in October, ha. Prior to that I was using a three year old one.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2020)

The new James Bond song, Jesus H what a boring bag o $hite, and I thought the Adelle one was bad 🙈


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			got to build 200k+ houses a year the powers that be can only blame the developers so much so some planning decisions are on the lax side. The real issue is the lack of a proper coherent long term plan but dont hold your breath for one of those
		
Click to expand...

I have a question (not aimed at you steve, but in general!). If we need to build 200k+ houses per year, let's say that an average of 2.4 people per house, that's 480,000 people to be housed, correct??

Where are these people living today???


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I have a question (not aimed at you steve, but in general!). If we need to build 200k+ houses per year, let's say that an average of 2.4 people per house, that's 480,000 people to be housed, correct??

Where are these people living today???
		
Click to expand...

You have kids living at home who want to fly the nest (assuming they can afford it), couples splitting, immigration, relocating..
On the other hand you have those moving in with each other but i doubt they will offset the others...
And different sizes of house..the "young exe0" who need a bigger house for their brood and BMW's move into a house vacated by a widow or divorcee who down sizes to a newer bungalow or small house...
Plenty of reasons...just dont build the damn things on flood plains......Vale of Aylesbury is one big flood plain and they're chucking them up anywhere they can


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I have a question (not aimed at you steve, but in general!). If we need to build 200k+ houses per year, let's say that an average of 2.4 people per house, that's 480,000 people to be housed, correct??

Where are these people living today???
		
Click to expand...

I ask that question up here and I have yet to get a decent answer. Hopefully someone can up with one. In Northumberland we have had no new industry start up, no influx of migrants, no population surge yet they are building as though there was no tomorrow. I don't understand who they are building for, where are the people coming from.

Different story in the SE but elsewhere, it is a mystery

IMURG, I see your post but that has always happened has it not? Why the urgency now?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The new James Bond song, Jesus H what a boring bag o $hite, and I thought the Adelle one was bad 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I really wanted to like it, getting fed up of my daughter thinking I'm a grumpy dad, but you are spot on. It is a painting by numbers Bond tune, the sort any musician could knock out in 30 minutes. I didn't necessarily expect to like a song by her, and was okay with that because she is meant to be an edgy 18 yr old, but I at least wanted it to be a bit challenging. In the end it is plain dull.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I ask that question up here and I have yet to get a decent answer. Hopefully someone can up with one. In Northumberland we have had no new industry start up, no influx of migrants, no population surge yet they are building as though there was no tomorrow. I don't understand who they are building for, where are the people coming from.

Different story in the SE but elsewhere, it is a mystery

IMURG, I see your post but that has always happened has it not? Why the urgency now?
		
Click to expand...

Population growth.  Between mid 2017 and mid 2018 the uk population rose by about 400k
No reason to suggest it wasnt similar last year....


----------



## Wolf (Feb 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The new James Bond song, Jesus H what a boring bag o $hite, and I thought the Adelle one was bad 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Its god awful like everything she makes. How that is classed as musical talent I'll never know yet my daughters tell me i clearly know nothing about music as they think shes brilliant 🤔


----------



## Wolf (Feb 28, 2020)

Marshy77 said:



			I said that last night, the picture was terrible.
		
Click to expand...

Completely unwatchable but only BT sports channels were like it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Population growth.  Between mid 2017 and mid 2018 the uk population rose by about 400k
No reason to suggest it wasnt similar last year....
		
Click to expand...

That is an annoyingly good and simple answer . Next I have to work out why people are expanding up here, there is no noticeably new work for people to do.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2020)

I needed to send a sample to a potentially new customer in Morocco. The total order value likely to happen is not great, carriage costs there are high. I decided to send via Royal Mail International service, signed for. 5 days, no problem. I checked the tracking this morning and the parcel is in Mexico . Wrong country, wrong continent. How, just how?


----------



## bobmac (Feb 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Its god awful like everything she makes. How that is classed as musical talent I'll never know yet my daughters tell me i clearly know nothing about music as they think shes brilliant 🤔
		
Click to expand...

My dad once said to me ''If I couldn't write a better song than that, I'd shoot myself.'' I was listening to Bohemian Rhapsody at the time.


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I have a question (not aimed at you steve, but in general!). If we need to build 200k+ houses per year, let's say that an average of 2.4 people per house, that's 480,000 people to be housed, correct??

Where are these people living today???
		
Click to expand...


Some are in temporary accommodation, some are in overcrowded accommodation (ie living at home), population is increasing, demographics are changing, plenty of reasons. As big if not a bigger issue is that were often building the wrong housing in the wrong place and couple that with an older generation that is less likely to move/downsize the supply to market is a long way from optimal to what is required


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Its god awful like everything she makes. How that is classed as musical talent I'll never know yet my daughters tell me i clearly know nothing about music as they think shes brilliant 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Slow sultry whispering garbage, the only thing I can say in its favour, it doesn't have that stupid autotune robotic effect which seems to be in all current pop music.


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2020)

The Coronavirus panic and general scaremongering.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 28, 2020)

Slime said:



			The Coronavirus panic and general scaremongering.
		
Click to expand...

I thought this at first but I’ve done some reading up and I think they’re doing the right thing.


----------



## drdel (Feb 28, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I thought this at first but I’ve done some reading up and I think they’re doing the right thing.
		
Click to expand...

If only the media would think a bit more rather than continually using phrases like "deadly" to describe a situation which will kill less people than flu, road accidents etc. We need logical and measured public health advice.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I thought this at first but I’ve done some reading up and I think they’re doing the right thing.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh I don't fancy catching it...

I have to be at the Excel Arena for 2 days next week, my colleague from Milan who has visited China and had Pneumonia in the last 2 months will be there, along with 15,000 others. And that's before I get the train to Paddington and the tube across London. Oh and i have an autoimmune disease, so no idea if that makes me higher risk or not, but its never normally a good thing!!


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Yeh I don't fancy catching it...

I have to be at the Excel Arena for 2 days next week, my colleague from Milan who has visited China and had Pneumonia in the last 2 months will be there, along with 15,000 others. And that's before I get the train to Paddington and the tube across London. Oh and i have an autoimmune disease, so no idea if that makes me higher risk or not, but its never normally a good thing!!
		
Click to expand...


sounds like a good time to self isolate to me Scooter


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			sounds like a good time to self isolate to me Scooter 

Click to expand...

I wish it was! my list on netflix is huge! So much to watch, so little time! fingers crossed eh!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 28, 2020)

bobmac said:



			My dad once said to me ''If I couldn't write a better song than that, I'd shoot myself.'' I was listening to Bohemian Rhapsody at the time.


Click to expand...

Now my Dad thought that was absoultely brilliant and then saw Queen on TOTP - he was shocked such a bunch could produce such a sound!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 28, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I have a question (not aimed at you steve, but in general!). If we need to build 200k+ houses per year, let's say that an average of 2.4 people per house, that's 480,000 people to be housed, correct??

Where are these people living today???
		
Click to expand...

I don't see anyone wanting to build many homes (for rent/councils) all the time the "right to buy" legislation gives occupants the chance to strip ownership away from the landlord/council.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 28, 2020)

Struggling with man flu and losing my voice


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Struggling with man flu and losing my voice
		
Click to expand...

Ref the voice thing, maybe this should be in things that gladden the heart?


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Struggling with man flu and losing my voice
		
Click to expand...

sounds like you should be self isolated from the football thread for 2 weeks or more


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Struggling with man flu and losing my voice
		
Click to expand...

Snap...after avoiding it all last year too


----------



## chellie (Feb 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Ref the voice thing, maybe this should be in things that gladden the heart?

Click to expand...

LOLs must be very quiet in the Stu C household


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for the genuine concern for a fellow forummer guys.....☹😂😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 28, 2020)

chellie said:



			LOLs must be very quiet in the Stu C household

Click to expand...

Yeah very... the kids have gone to my auld girls for the night and  my tart thinks shes gone deaf 😁😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			sounds like you should be self isolated from the football thread for 2 weeks or more 

Click to expand...

I'm only on my death bed, my hands are fine  thankfully 😁😁


----------



## chellie (Feb 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah very... the kids have gone to my auld girls for the night and  my tart thinks shes gone deaf 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

 Also, still waiting for you and Duffers to come to ours.


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm only on my death bed, my hands are fine  thankfully 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I should self isolate myself just in case then (seeing as our season ended yesterday  )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Struggling with man flu and losing my voice
		
Click to expand...

Shame you can still type - stick to hockey 😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 28, 2020)

Jeez Stu
Your mouth is the nearest thing to perpetual motion that exists.

If they linked you up to the national grid, our energy problems would be sorted.

So it’s your fault the stock markets are way down 😂

Get better soon bud 👍


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 28, 2020)

chellie said:



 Also, still waiting for you and Duffers to come to ours.
		
Click to expand...

 We will do once the weather picks up, I might let you buy me a drink aswell 😂


----------



## chrisd (Feb 28, 2020)

Played 9 holes at mine on Wednesday for £1250 - but at least all the games for the rest of the year are free 😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Jeez Stu
Your mouth is the nearest thing to perpetual motion that exists.

If they linked you up to the national grid, our energy problems would be sorted.

So it’s your fault the stock markets are way down 😂

Get better soon bud 👍
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil I'll take that as a compliment.....more than the previous lot gave me 😁


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 28, 2020)

Are we allowed to tell Stu to "man up" or would that be considered to be terribly sexist?


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Are we allowed to tell Stu to "man up" or would that be considered to be terribly sexist?
		
Click to expand...

think you should try it


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			think you should try it 

Click to expand...

OK. Stu, you need to man up!!!!!!


MODS - It's all fundy's fault, he made me do it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah very... the kids have gone to my auld girls for the night and  *my tart thinks shes gone deaf* 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Thinks or hopes...  

Get well soon mate.


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			OK. Stu, you need to man up!!!!!!


MODS - It's all fundy's fault, he made me do it. 

Click to expand...


sounds like you need to man up too


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 29, 2020)

3;10am. No sleep yet... cough, cough, cough, cough. 7 days of this, and slowly getting worse not better.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thinks or hopes...  

Get well soon mate.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely the latter 😂 

Cheers rich 👍


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 29, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			OK. Stu, you need to man up!!!!!!


MODS - It's all fundy's fault, he made me do it. 

Click to expand...

You're not wrong Colly, though I never had you down as a midnight mass 🤭😁


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 29, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			3;10am. No sleep yet... cough, cough, cough, cough. 7 days of this, and slowly getting worse not better.
		
Click to expand...

Christ I hope that this bloody Corona virus can't be transmitted online what with stu and hobbit obviously having contracted it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 29, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Christ I hope that this bloody Corona virus can't be transmitted online what with stu and hobbit obviously having contracted it.
		
Click to expand...

It's not coronavirus, manflu is much worse stuff 😁😁


----------



## Slime (Feb 29, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			It's not coronavirus, manflu is much worse stuff 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Man flu is definitely more bearable in an armchair, even if that makes one an outcast.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 29, 2020)

Looking at a holiday for this summer. My wife was looking on Airbnb at Split and found a stunning place within budget. We were about to press the button when she realised she had not put the correct dates in. When corrected the price then increased by 2.5 times 😭😭. Now no longer in budget ☹.

Other options look second best in comparison now even when they are still nice.


----------



## Slime (Feb 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Looking at a holiday for this summer. My wife was looking on Airbnb at Split and found a stunning place within budget. We were about to press the button when she realised she had not put the correct dates in. When corrected the price then increased by 2.5 times 😭😭. Now no longer in budget ☹.

Other options look second best in comparison now even when they are still nice.
		
Click to expand...

I hear holidays in Venice are pretty reasonable at the moment.


----------



## fundy (Feb 29, 2020)

putting (another) on ignore on here then seeing half the argument as everyone else keeps interacting with them!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 29, 2020)

Course shut and getting dragged around two garden centres by HID.


----------



## richart (Feb 29, 2020)

Get well soon Stu and Brian. Can’t afford to lose any of the characters on here.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 29, 2020)

Shop assistants that don't Fraggering listen. 

(A Fraggering being what I'd have received had I put my real thoughts down  )


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2020)

After hitting the ball pretty well on friday i had expectations for Sat comp at Dunbar... Not playing till 1pm, so took Rupert for a wa walk in the morning.

we met another entire male while out and the pair of them both went mental at each other, though lucly they were both of leads.  on trying to get away Bugger lugs pulled me over and i landed on my right wrist... excruciating painful. could not grip or move it, swelled up like buggery.

shouldn't have gone to golf, could barely hit the ball and had no power at all, i reckon Greta Thunberg could have out driven me


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			After hitting the ball pretty well on friday i had expectations for Sat comp at Dunbar... Not playing till 1pm, so took Rupert for a wa walk in the morning.

we met another entire male while out and the pair of them both went mental at each other, though lucly they were both of leads.  on trying to get away Bugger lugs pulled me over and i landed on my right wrist... excruciating painful. could not grip or move it, swelled up like buggery.

shouldn't have gone to golf, could barely hit the ball and had no power at all, i reckon Greta Thunberg could have out driven me

Click to expand...

But only if using an electric driver...
You're not having a lot of luck with injuries are you....


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			But only if using an electric driver...
You're not having a lot of luck with injuries are you....
		
Click to expand...

yes, going to spend all day sat on my arse to be on the safe side


----------



## Neilds (Mar 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			yes, going to spend all day sat on my arse to be on the safe side

Click to expand...

Probably end up with pressure sores knowing your luck 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2020)

M3, closed again. Another lengthy detour, and more pot holes to avoid. I was more successful this time though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2020)

Back going again


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Back going again
		
Click to expand...

 Bad back  I've had Quasimodo tee shirts in all hump sizes,


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 2, 2020)

The physical niggles that any attempt to play competitive sport brings. I’m just too old.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 2, 2020)

The weather, it’s a cracking day today and I can’t get out on the course 😫


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2020)

BrianM said:



			The weather, it’s a cracking day today and I can’t get out on the course 😫
		
Click to expand...

early frost tough so might be WG at some places... lucky for me a i can't hit a ball with my knackered wrist


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm currently being inundated with E Mails from chemical and medical supply companies who are happily advising me that they aren't expecting any significant supply issues as a result of the Corona virus. However, it is possible that other customers may stockpile, so I might want to consider stockpiling just so we don't run out..

So,

There will be no supply issue unless people stockpile, so we’re encouraging you to stockpile, just to ensure you aren’t affected by other people stockpiling, even though they’re only stockpiling because we’ve told them that you're stockpiling.

Greed is good! 😉


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2020)

Just wondering how many of those that have rushed out and cleared the shelves of anti-bacterial hand gel have actually ever used it previously ...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2020)

Sadistic physios.

Yes I know it's doing me good and no pain, no gain and all that but why do they do it with that knowing smile on their face even when they know you're in pain. That said the lady that worked on my back (and tight hamstrings causing a load of issues) was excellent. Just sadistic


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 2, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Just wondering how many of those that have rushed out and cleared the shelves of anti-bacterial hand gel have actually ever used it previously ...
		
Click to expand...

Antibacterial hand gel to fight a virus. Ah, the ignorant masses...


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadistic physios.

Yes I know it's doing me good and no pain, no gain and all that but *why do they do it with that knowing smile on their face* *even when they know you're in pain*. That said the lady that worked on my back (and tight hamstrings causing a load of issues) was excellent. Just sadistic
		
Click to expand...

Because they know who you are.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2020)

The BBC going Coronavirus mad, all day on the radio today and the programme on Beeb 1 at the minute 🙈
I'm sure they're trying their best not to scare people 👌


----------



## User62651 (Mar 2, 2020)

People/Robots that contact you on Gumtree about an item you're selling with the "Hi Is this still available thanks" auto message, you reply and they never come back. Assume there are bots or whatever doing this? Annoying.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 2, 2020)

My wife kindly informing me as part of sport relief she has volunteered me to an Ironman triathlon in her gym using the pool treadmill and Watt bikes. It's only now has she realised the distances im going to have cover. Best get myself training then🙄


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 2, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The BBC going Coronavirus mad, all day on the radio today and the programme on Beeb 1 at the minute 🙈
I'm sure they're trying their best not to scare people 👌
		
Click to expand...

*educate


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 2, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My wife kindly informing me as part of sport relief she has volunteered me to an Ironman triathlon in her gym using the pool treadmill and Watt bikes. It's only now has she realised the distances im going to have cover. Best get myself training then🙄
		
Click to expand...

Make it a Couples Team event,


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 2, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My wife kindly informing me as part of sport relief she has volunteered me to an Ironman triathlon in her gym using the pool treadmill and Watt bikes. It's only now has she realised the distances im going to have cover. Best get myself training then🙄
		
Click to expand...

112m on a Watt Bike?!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			112m on a Watt Bike?! 

Click to expand...

Not to mention the 2.4mile swim in a 20metre pool or the 26miles on a bloody treadmill 😭

Her excuse was well youve done those sort of distance before in the forces, yes but never on a watt bike my arse will be red raw after.


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Not to mention the 2.4mile swim in a 20metre pool or the 26miles on a bloody treadmill 😭

Her excuse was well youve done those sort of distance before in the forces, yes but never on a watt bike my arse will be red raw after.
		
Click to expand...


TMI 

good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## chellie (Mar 2, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Not to mention the 2.4mile swim in a 20metre pool or the 26miles on a bloody treadmill 😭

Her excuse was well youve done those sort of distance before in the forces, yes but never on a watt bike my arse will be red raw after.
		
Click to expand...


Portable padded seat?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 2, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Not to mention the 2.4mile swim in a 20metre pool or the 26miles on a bloody treadmill 😭

Her excuse was well youve done those sort of distance before in the forces, yes but never on a watt bike my arse will be red raw after.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll sponsor you a quid if you complete it.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 2, 2020)

chellie said:



			Portable padded seat?
		
Click to expand...

Im going to see if our Watt bike supplier at work can provide me with something for it.



pauldj42 said:



			I’ll sponsor you a quid if you complete it. 

Click to expand...

You absolute gent, always knew you engineers were a generous bunch 😂


----------



## chellie (Mar 2, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Im going to see if I can get something through our Watt bike supplier at work can provide me with something for it.
		
Click to expand...

Saw someone at spinning with a gel padded seat they took on and off.


----------



## chellie (Mar 2, 2020)

Up to 1500 words on why I am suitable for the job and why I want it.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 2, 2020)

chellie said:



			Saw someone at spinning with a gel padded seat they took on and off.
		
Click to expand...

My wife has one for when she teaches spin which isn't often these days but the fitting on Watt bike is slightly different from their Spin bikes. Hopefully our guy we use can sort me something, I'm actually not dreading the bike as much as the treadmill to be honest. Even then the distance doesn't worry me its the absolute boredom of the treadmill and staring at the wall in front of it that does my head in.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 2, 2020)

chellie said:



			Up to 1500 words on why I am suitable for the job and why I want it.
		
Click to expand...

Almost as bad as thw where do you see yourself in 5 years question. If you answer honestly you can do it in a brief succinct paragraph but nowadays they want war and peace length fluffed out answers. I don't see how that helps anyone.


----------



## chellie (Mar 2, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My wife has one for when she teaches spin which isn't often these days but the fitting on Watt bike is slightly different from their Spin bikes. Hopefully our guy we use can sort me something, I'm actually not dreading the bike as much as the treadmill to be honest. Even then the distance doesn't worry me its the absolute boredom of the treadmill and staring at the wall in front of it that does my head in.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, don't think I'd want to be doing that far on one. Can you not connect up an ipad and watch films?


----------



## chellie (Mar 2, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Almost as bad as thw where do you see yourself in 5 years question. If you answer honestly you can do it in a brief succinct paragraph but nowadays they want war and peace length fluffed out answers. I don't see how that helps anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Think I did 150 and thought sod it! Sure they will employ someone with previous experience of the role anyway.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 2, 2020)

chellie said:



			Yep, don't think I'd want to be doing that far on one. Can you not connect up an ipad and watch films?
		
Click to expand...

I can normally bang out 10k on a treadmill in about 35-40mins but my boredom levels stop me doing any longer, out on the road or cross country im happy to run and run because im taking in the scenery, problem is my wife's gym older version of treadmill has no usb connection or WiFi in gym, benefits of Mike Ashley owning the company. So it's going to be a laborious run, my download a few audio books and stick the headphones on.



chellie said:



			Think I did 150 and thought sod it! Sure they will employ someone with previous experience of the role anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you'd think that's enough though, what more can you say about yourself that requires another 1350words. If i were viewing an application that was 1500 words long I'd probably overlook the person for waffling on.


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2020)

Spin bike?
Watt bike?

I really should get out more.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Get well soon Stu and Brian. Can’t afford to lose any of the characters on here.

Click to expand...

Good news Rich, seen a doc this evening I’ve Got a chest infection, a course of antibiotics and it should be cleared within a week 😝💪🏻


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2020)

People trying to guilt trip you over nothing.


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 3, 2020)

Yeah 


Kellfire said:



			Antibacterial hand gel to fight a virus. Ah, the ignorant masses...
		
Click to expand...

Hate to break it to you but the masses are correct on this one. Bit awkward..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2020)

chellie said:



			Up to 1500 words on why I am suitable for the job and why I want it.
		
Click to expand...

It says up to. The bold move, if you are not too bothered about the job, is to go for 1 or 2 sentences. You could be binned off straight away or you could stand out as someone different and interesting. Hard call if you really want it though.

Good luck.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Antibacterial hand gel to fight a virus. Ah, the ignorant masses...
		
Click to expand...

It's effective enough as long as it's got a decent alcohol content. 60% upwards I think.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 3, 2020)

My usually amazing neighbours have been a royal pain in the bottom the past week

last week (after all the rain) my neighbour text me saying our drains are blocked might want to get looked at.. I told her not to worry.. its not blocked the mrs had just let bath out (we had taken plug out and it overflows the drains because its poor if you dont leave plug in) she said oh no its defo blocked could cause a collapst drain costing thousands (panicing much) I said dont worry I hadnt had chance to clear the leafs out recently ill do that tomorrow

30 seconds later her husbands at the door panicing about these drains and how if we dont get someone in they will have to dig up shared drive cositing 1000s to repair the drains.. I again calmly told him its just a few leafs (which I removed to show him) suddenly the water disappeared.. funny that.. leafs on a drain cover.. who would think........ ffs

he was like oh well best be careful could be 1000s to repair.. I politely pointed out that it wouldnt be as its one small drain leading to the main drain which could be repaired for a few 100 as you could see its been dug out before when a loo was added there.

then yesterday they asked me to keep shared drive free for a cleaning company thats coming to clean their house... fair enough 

this what only can be discribed as a small fire engine arrrives with a massive pressure wash to wash down the entire house.. wow overkill..... water everywhere (more than came from my drains lol) and then I go to leave my house and they had ladders all over the drive.. luckily next door the other side doesnt mind me driving accross so I just drove that way

however when I came home the giant fire truck thing was parked entirely over the dropped kerb meaning had no chance of even getting on my drive.. proceeded to go via my other neighbours again

they have been a right pain since they decided their moving.. thing is their house is very nice.. the k render looks brilliant.. it looks EXACTLY the same as before they washed it........... 

and when we were talking drains he was saying hes always unblocking his drain due to fat from the dishwasher.. oh fat eh? shouldnt you remove that before putting the pans in......... 

pain in the bum


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 3, 2020)

The selfish attitude to other people.

Saw a tweet on LNER yesterday from someone who was delayed as someone make a decision to end their life, no thought at all for the person or family or indeed everyone who had to work on the scene to clear away the deceased.

Some people are just utter trash.

I hope something bad never happens to his family................. he has rightly taken a pasting on twitter for the comments and to make it worse it was from a company account.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 3, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			It's effective enough as long as it's got a decent alcohol content. 60% upwards I think.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you can find something nicer to drink??


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			It's effective enough as long as it's got a decent alcohol content. 60% upwards I think.
		
Click to expand...

So the whole world takes a couple of weeks off, gets absolutely blathered for the entirety and coronavirus is a gonner...
I think that's something a lot of people could get on board with..


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 3, 2020)

Adverts which use babies who look like they're talking and/or singing.  Am I the only one who finds it more than a little creepy?


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Surely you can find something nicer to drink??
		
Click to expand...

Toilet duck is a winner.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Not to mention the 2.4mile swim in a 20metre pool or the 26miles on a bloody treadmill 😭

Her excuse was well youve done those sort of distance before in the forces, yes but never on a watt bike my arse will be red raw after.
		
Click to expand...

I've swum 5m in a 20m pool and a half marathon on a treadmill but the bike...ouch!

You know your stuff but try and get enough friends to work on a rota to run next to you and bike alongside too. Friend of mine did 40m (yep 40!) on a treadmill and I joined him for some sections. He got worried the treadmill was going to quit and wanted it to say 40m done! Plus I protected it when he had loo breaks.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



			Yeah


Hate to break it to you but the masses are correct on this one. Bit awkward..
		
Click to expand...

 An antibacterial agent alone won’t stop the virus; it needs to have antiviral properties.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I've swum 5m in a 20m pool and a half marathon on a treadmill but the bike...ouch!

You know your stuff but try and get enough friends to work on a rota to run next to you and bike alongside too. Friend of mine did 40m (yep 40!) on a treadmill and I joined him for some sections. He got worried the treadmill was going to quit and wanted it to say 40m done! Plus I protected it when he had loo breaks.
		
Click to expand...

Good effort that Amanda. 

I'd prefer it to be a bigger pool length or Olympic pool fir ease of getting into rhythm and making turns easier but at least it's not a cold lake😂

The treadmill distance doesn't bother me I'll slow my pace down a touch and knock it out in decent time it literally is the boredom facter, that's a good idea of having someone run alongside though.

But yes the bike 😳 that's a whole new world of pain that's going to hurt for days after even if I get a comfy seat


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			An antibacterial agent alone won’t stop the virus; it needs to have antiviral properties.
		
Click to expand...

So professor, are you saying that advice from everyone in power or the know that using a high content of alcohol hand sanitising gel has no effect of the transmission of the bug and makes no difference at all?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Good effort that Amanda.

I'd prefer it to be a bigger pool length or Olympic pool fir ease of getting into rhythm and making turns easier but at least it's not a cold lake😂

The treadmill distance doesn't bother me I'll slow my pace down a touch and knock it out in decent time it literally is the boredom facter, that's a good idea of having someone run alongside though.

But yes the bike 😳 that's a whole new world of pain that's going to hurt for days after even if I get a comfy seat
		
Click to expand...

The swimming was when I was injured and couldn't run. So figured 5m swim about equivalent to a marathon and did that whilst friends were running London!

Can you not persuade her to go with a recumbent?? My nephew did 24 hours on one for Combat Stress last year.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So professor, are you saying that advice from everyone in power or the know that using a high content of alcohol hand sanitising gel has no effect of the transmission of the bug and makes no difference at all?
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t say that. Read again.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 3, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So professor, are you saying that advice from everyone in power or the know that using a high content of alcohol hand sanitising gel has no effect of the transmission of the bug and makes no difference at all?
		
Click to expand...

I think what Kellfire is getting at and some people are missing is that It’s true that alcohol gels don’t kill all viruses – such as norovirus and rhinovirus – but the coronavirus has an envelope structure which alcohol can attack. Hand sanitisers with more than 60 per cent alcohol content are most effective at killing microbes.

So whilst it will help in some cases prevent the passing of it and in high alcohol content anti bac gels may kill the microbes it cannot be relied on as a cure all as its not been proven that anti bac has effectively killed it as its still spreading. The only way that can be done from what I've read is WHO helping put out a vaccine. At least that's my understanding of his posts


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 3, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So professor, are you saying that advice from everyone in power or the know that using a high content of alcohol hand sanitising gel has no effect of the transmission of the bug and makes no difference at all?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolf (Mar 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The swimming was when I was injured and couldn't run. So figured 5m swim about equivalent to a marathon and did that whilst friends were running London!

Can you not persuade her to go with a recumbent?? My nephew did 24 hours on one for Combat Stress last year.
		
Click to expand...

The swim is definitely going to be the hardest thing on body as it takes so many muscles to power over those distances , your 5m is a great effort.

Possibly could do but I'd prefer to do on a Watt bike to be fair to maintain more consistent pace with resistance available means I could cover the distances a lot quicker than a recumbent.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 3, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 29286

Click to expand...

You're very misguided indeed if your source is Twitter.. who's she , some cos player?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			You're very misguided indeed if your source is Twitter.. who's she , some cos player?
		
Click to expand...

She’s right is what she is. Antibiotics don’t treat viruses. There’s a reason you don’t get given a week of penicillin for catching HIV.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2020)

The background music that come up on BBC1 HD when news goes local and we get the red holding screen.  The music is mega irritating and drives us nuts!!! So we scramble for the controller...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The background music that come up on BBC1 HD when news goes local and we get the red holding screen.  The music is mega irritating and drives us nuts!!! So we scramble for the controller...
		
Click to expand...

I'll add to that, why can the BBC not have local news on HD channels still? I have to turn over to fuzzy tv for the local news. ITV manages it, why can't the BBC?


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			She’s right is what she is. Antibiotics don’t treat viruses. There’s a reason you don’t get given a week of penicillin for catching HIV.
		
Click to expand...

What are you banging on about now.... Im not planning to wash my hands in banana flavoured penicillin.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 3, 2020)

UPS. How can an organisation of that size have such a piss poor online service. 
Track an item, go to delivery options, prompt to sign in, so sign in, click delivery options, option to sign up to use delivery options. 
Eh? What? I am signed up you yank knob gobblers, not only that I am signed in. To the service you prompted me to sign on to. Its just an infinity loop of shit service. 
How, on God/Bhuda/Allah/Spongebob's green earth can a global giant like UPS have a cartoon online offering. 

Even Yodel has a better service. I feel unclean now saying that


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			UPS. How can an organisation of that size have such a piss poor online service.
Track an item, go to delivery options, prompt to sign in, so sign in, click delivery options, option to sign up to use delivery options.
Eh? What? I am signed up you yank knob gobblers, not only that I am signed in. To the service you prompted me to sign on to. Its just an infinity loop of shit service.
How, on God/Bhuda/Allah/Spongebob's green earth can a global giant like UPS have a cartoon online offering.

Even Yodel has a better service. I feel unclean now saying that
		
Click to expand...

If you really want to bang your head against a wall try ringing their customer services. You get a call centre out in SE Asia somewhere, the Philipinnes would be my guess. The line is poor, their English is poor, they are disinterested, they know you will never be able to trace the person speaking so who cares and they just speak in generic, scripted sentences. Fine when all is well but truly awful if you have a problem. They work by grinding you down to the point you give up.


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 3, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 29286

Click to expand...

She got confused by antibiotics and Antibacterial gel and has been absolutely taken apart by actual scientists focussed on viruses to the point of hiding her post. She has double downed on a massive mistake that is spreading dangerous misinformation.

Antibac hand gel is a very good way to prevent the spreading of coronavirus, especially when you dont have convenient access to water and soap.

Arrogant know it all attitudes such as those found in this thread dont help at all


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



			She got confused by antibiotics and Antibacterial gel and has been absolutely taken apart by actual scientists focussed on viruses to the point of hiding her post. She has double downed on a massive mistake that is spreading dangerous misinformation.

Antibac hand gel is a very good way to prevent the spreading of coronavirus, especially when you dont have convenient access to water and soap.

Arrogant know it all attitudes such as those found in this thread dont help at all
		
Click to expand...

 Antibiotic means antibacterial. An antibiotic will not treat a virus.


----------



## drdel (Mar 3, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



			She got confused by antibiotics and Antibacterial gel and has been absolutely taken apart by actual scientists focussed on viruses to the point of hiding her post. She has double downed on a massive mistake that is spreading dangerous misinformation.

Antibac hand gel is a very good way to prevent the spreading of coronavirus, especially when you dont have convenient access to water and soap.

Arrogant know it all attitudes such as those found in this thread dont help at all
		
Click to expand...

I might be wrong but I thought you needed a minimum 70% alcohol solution to be effective since antibacterial is not antiviral?


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Antibiotic means antibacterial. An antibiotic will not treat a virus.
		
Click to expand...

Your initial claim was hand sanitizer is a waste of time when it comes to corona virus.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 3, 2020)

drdel said:



			I might be wrong but I thought you needed a minimum 70% alcohol solution to be effective since antibacterial is not antiviral?
		
Click to expand...

It's just people trying to be clever with the products use of the word antibacterial.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Your initial claim was hand sanitizer is a waste of time when it comes to corona virus.
		
Click to expand...

 I’m not sure where you’ve conjured that up from. I didn’t say that. I specifically said antibacterial.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			It's just people trying to be clever with the products use of the word antibacterial.
		
Click to expand...

*trying to be scientifically accurate


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			*trying to be scientifically accurate
		
Click to expand...

No you were trying to be clever, many effective products market them selves as antibacterial.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			No you were trying to be clever.
		
Click to expand...

Yea ok then. Let’s race to the bottom and have everyone speaking incorrectly because “we know what they mean”. That’ll help. Ignorance generally helps in situations like this, for sure.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Yea ok then. Let’s race to the bottom and have everyone speaking incorrectly because “we know what they mean”. That’ll help. Ignorance generally helps in situations like this, for sure.
		
Click to expand...

As opposed to what? People like you proliferating scoremongering tweets and trying to be clever?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			As opposed to what? People like you proliferating scoremongering tweets and trying to be clever?
		
Click to expand...

 It’s a real leap to suggest it’s a bad thing to encourage people to understand the science behind the containment of coronavirus.

And scaremongering? What tweet have I proliferated? You’re just making all these things up as you go along.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2020)

How can a thread about washing hands descend to bickering so quickly?


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It’s a real leap to suggest it’s a bad thing to encourage people to understand the science behind the containment of coronavirus.

And scaremongering? What tweet have I proliferated? You’re just making all these things up as you go along.
		
Click to expand...

Oof 😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂
I'll leave you to it.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			How can a thread about washing hands descend to bickering so quickly?
		
Click to expand...

 I can’t tell if fewer people understand antisepsis or offside.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 3, 2020)

Anyone got any spare popcorn?   I ate all mine up on the VAR thread.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Anyone got any spare popcorn?   I ate all mine up on the VAR thread.
		
Click to expand...

Communal popcorn isn’t a good idea...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Communal popcorn isn’t a good idea...
		
Click to expand...

Especially if people don't wash their hands.

I wonder where I can download instructions for hand cleaning?


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 3, 2020)

I've heard dettol is effective against corona virus. If true i'll carry a can and anyone coughs gets a spray in the face


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2020)

Realising you cant see a thread because its started by someone you since put on ignore!


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Especially if people don't wash their hands.

I wonder where I can download instructions for hand cleaning?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently you need to sing "happy birthday" twice while washing as thats the correct amount of time. The governments advice. Tried it, you get some fuuny looks stood washing your hands wishing yourself a happy birthday!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Especially if people don't wash their hands.

I wonder where I can download instructions for hand cleaning?
		
Click to expand...


You'd be better off just binning the popcorn 👍


----------



## chellie (Mar 3, 2020)

Flush it down the toilet. Nowt worse than snot and cough infested tissues in a bin


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 3, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			What are you banging on about now.... Im not planning to wash my hands in banana flavoured penicillin.
		
Click to expand...

Thought I'd come in wiith a  view. Antibiotic will not *treat or cure a virus infection*.
Neither will soap and water
However, maybe antibacterial gel or liquid will create a barrier to prevent droplets etc from getting transferred from skin to whatever skin touches.
Soap and water will also remove such droplets- or help to


----------



## BrianM (Mar 3, 2020)

Failing my ENG 1 medical, looks like no work for me until blood test results back, first time in 14 years I’ve failed a medical.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Hand sanitisers with more than 60 per cent alcohol content are most effective at killing microbes.
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly my understanding. So surely it's good practice both now and always to help keep bugs and nasties down along with washing your hands with hot water and  soap.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 3, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			That is exactly my understanding. So surely it's good practice both now and always to help keep bugs and nasties down along with washing your hands with hot water and  soap.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah agreed wash hands throughly, dry and apply a high alcohol content anti bac, all we can do is take the prevention methods advised to us.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Yeah agreed wash hands throughly, dry and apply a high alcohol content anti bac, all we can do is take the prevention methods advised to us.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly....


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 3, 2020)

Popped into town today before my dreaded root canal and not an anti bac hand sanitiser to be found anywhere! Boots had a sign saying it was limiting to two per customer bu the shelves were bare. Used copious amounts at the dentist though!!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2020)

I have decided to poison any bugs with copious amounts of industrial strength cooking lager. It might not work, but I can't take the chance.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2020)

This one has been grating for a while....
Car manufacturers - more specifically  French car manufacturers- and their adverts.
Renault,  Citroen - we know you're a French company, we dont need people speaking Franglais at us to let us know. It's not 'Allo 'Allo...
Its unnecessary and sometimes I've had to listen 2 or 3 times to work out what they're saying.
I wonder if Vauxhall adverts in France have people speaking French as if they come from Luton..
Mercedes don't use someone speaking like the Herr Flick to sell us an A class.....


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2020)

Rolex. Specifically Stainless Steel sports Rolex. RRP? Pointless. Utterly pointless. They don't exist. If they do, the Authorised dealer is not authorised to sell them. It's totally bizarre. 

A new blue SS skydweller is 11,800. A two year old pre owned is 20,000. Because you can't get a new one. 

Oddly, a new white gold one is 33,000. A second hand one is 21,000. So only 1000 more than base metal.

What do Rolex get out of this?


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Rolex. Specifically Stainless Steel sports Rolex. RRP? Pointless. Utterly pointless. They don't exist. If they do, the Authorised dealer is not authorised to sell them. It's totally bizarre. 

A new blue SS skydweller is 11,800. A two year old pre owned is 20,000. Because you can't get a new one. 

Oddly, a new white gold one is 33,000. A second hand one is 21,000. So only 1000 more than base metal.

What do Rolex get out of this?
		
Click to expand...


1st world probs eh Murph 

Scarcity in luxury items where the value comes from!


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Rolex. Specifically Stainless Steel sports Rolex. RRP? Pointless. Utterly pointless. They don't exist. If they do, the Authorised dealer is not authorised to sell them. It's totally bizarre.

A new blue SS skydweller is 11,800. A two year old pre owned is 20,000. Because you can't get a new one.

Oddly, a new white gold one is 33,000. A second hand one is 21,000. So only 1000 more than base metal.

What do Rolex get out of this?
		
Click to expand...

I hate it when I've got nearly £12k burning a hole in my pocket too.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't understand how mechanical watches still exist, but some of them sure are classy looking.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 3, 2020)

drdel said:



			I might be wrong but I thought you needed a minimum 70% alcohol solution to be effective since antibacterial is not antiviral?
		
Click to expand...

So are you saying that if I keep my blood alcohol level at 70% I'll be safe from Coronavirus? If so, can anyone give me any advice on how to reduce my blood alcohol level?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It says up to. The bold move, if you are not too bothered about the job, is to go for 1 or 2 sentences. You could be binned off straight away or you could stand out as someone different and interesting. Hard call if you really want it though.

Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

 As Yosser said  " Geez a Job"


----------



## Dando (Mar 3, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			I hate it when I've got nearly £12k burning a hole in my pocket too.
		
Click to expand...

Only £12k, you peasant 😂


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			1st world probs eh Murph 

Scarcity in luxury items where the value comes from!
		
Click to expand...

Sure, but the truly luxury items, there is no scarcity, the cheaper(relatively) items, also, such as date justs. 
The scarcity is in specific models. What do Rolex get out of this? There are 2020 models on sale pre owned, at silly prices.  Their filtering process is garbage, as people on the select list are clearly flipping, and banking the money.
 As It is, it doesn't up  the scarcity / prestige, thing, because people in this bracket don't up scale, or down scale, if they can't get it, they buy another brand. 
What do Rolex get out of this? 
They could sell certain models, green (hulk) submariners for instance, at 5k above list, easy as. Why let the pre owned market hoover up the profits? So a 7k sub goes for 15k pre owned. Rolex makes say 45% on 7k, the seller makes 200%. 
Baffled.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2020)

Oh, I agree, first world problems.

I pick mine up the week after next.


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Sure, but the truly luxury items, there is no scarcity, the cheaper(relatively) items, also, such as date justs. 
The scarcity is in specific models. What do Rolex get out of this? There are 2020 models on sale pre owned, at silly prices.  Their filtering process is garbage, as people on the select list are clearly flipping, and banking the money.
 As It is, it doesn't up  the scarcity / prestige, thing, because people in this bracket don't up scale, or down scale, if they can't get it, they buy another brand. 
What do Rolex get out of this? 
They could sell certain models, green (hulk) submariners for instance, at 5k above list, easy as. Why let the pre owned market hoover up the profits? So a 7k sub goes for 15k pre owned. Rolex makes say 45% on 7k, the seller makes 200%. 
Baffled.
		
Click to expand...


depends how many they keep back to sell at inflated prices themselves i guess, and yes im a cynic


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			depends how many they keep back to sell at inflated prices themselves i guess, and yes im a cynic [/QUOTE

They don't, and that is where it all gets bizarre.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 4, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			So are you saying that if I keep my blood alcohol level at 70% I'll be safe from Coronavirus? If so, can anyone give me any advice on how to reduce my blood alcohol level? 

Click to expand...

If medics are using alcohol based gels to keep the skin germ free it’s plain common sense to use alcohol based drinks, brandy in my opinion, to keep the inside germ free. If everyone got smashed for 14 days, no Coronavirus. Simples.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 4, 2020)

TFL and the roll out of a 20 mph limit over London


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 4, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			TFL and the roll out of a 20 mph limit over London
		
Click to expand...

It's blooming stupid 

I got flashed doing 26 at 03:00 going up the Holloway road about 5 weeks ago. Never heard anything back so must have got lucky. However I'd say 3am is the only time you could get above 20mph on the Holloway road!

What's the point of 20mph limits when the average speed of the roads are 14 mph


----------



## Slab (Mar 4, 2020)

Easy Virus protection. Just pop one of these on, other folks germies cant get in and your own coughs etc are kept contained too





What could go wrong?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			Easy Virus protection. Just pop one of these on, other folks germies cant get in and your own coughs etc are kept contained too

View attachment 29295



What could go wrong?





			Watch the guy on the right  







Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			Easy Virus protection. Just pop one of these on, other folks germies cant get in and your own coughs etc are kept contained too

View attachment 29295



What could go wrong?


View attachment 29294

Click to expand...

alwayd makes me laugh when storm troopers are called elite troops... yet get shot by a girl who has never fired a weapon before and theres alway half dozen killed at a time before they even fire a shot


----------



## Slab (Mar 4, 2020)

@bobmac yeah didn't he pass away recently


----------



## Slab (Mar 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			alwayd makes me laugh when storm troopers are called elite troops... yet get shot by a girl who has never fired a weapon before and theres alway half dozen killed at a time before they even fire a shot

Click to expand...

Don't forget teddie bears can throw small rocks at them and knock them out 

But none have bitten the big one cos of a little virus


----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2020)

Losing half a tooth during my meal last night.
Can't get it fixed until tomorrow!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			Don't forget teddie bears can throw small rocks at them and knock them out 

But none have bitten the big one cos of a little virus
		
Click to expand...

don't get me started on the Armour they wear... pointless.. lol


----------



## Wolf (Mar 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			don't get me started on the Armour they wear... pointless.. lol
		
Click to expand...

Stormtroopers iconic in appearance absolute toss soldiers 😂

Obi Wan Kenobi to Luke: this wasn't sand people, only Imperial stormtroopers are so accurate...

Rest of the entire film Saga couldn't hit a target from 6 inches. Talk about having shooting yips 😂


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 4, 2020)

I got tasked to find alcohol gel for work. Seems panic buying is in force. Usual companies are out so tried Amazon. 500ml high strength for £49.99


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2020)

Slime said:



			Losing half a tooth during my meal last night.
Can't get it fixed until tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

What were you eating, rocks?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What were you eating, rocks?
		
Click to expand...

I once broke a tooth eating a muller fruit corner yogurt.. Still haven't figured out how I did that but was a bloody expensive extraction for the rest of the tooth


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			I got tasked to find alcohol gel for work. Seems panic buying is in force. Usual companies are out so tried Amazon. 500ml high strength for £49.99 

Click to expand...

Buy them soap and point them towards a sink.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 4, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			I got tasked to find alcohol gel for work. Seems panic buying is in force. Usual companies are out so tried Amazon. 500ml high strength for £49.99 

Click to expand...

Buy it direct. There may be a slight wait, but at least your not being bent over


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2020)

Genesis reforming


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 4, 2020)

Can only assume folk haven't been previously using soap when washing their hands... Herself advises the shelves are now empty of bottled soap...


----------



## Wolf (Mar 4, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Can only assume folk haven't been previously using soap when washing their hands... Herself advises the shelves are now empty of bottled soap...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe people use bars of soap 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Sure, but the truly luxury items, there is no scarcity, the cheaper(relatively) items, also, such as date justs.
The scarcity is in specific models. What do Rolex get out of this? There are 2020 models on sale pre owned, at silly prices.  Their filtering process is garbage, as people on the select list are clearly flipping, and banking the money.
As It is, it doesn't up  the scarcity / prestige, thing, because people in this bracket don't up scale, or down scale, if they can't get it, they buy another brand.
What do Rolex get out of this?
They could sell certain models, green (hulk) submariners for instance, at 5k above list, easy as. Why let the pre owned market hoover up the profits? So a 7k sub goes for 15k pre owned. Rolex makes say 45% on 7k, the seller makes 200%.
Baffled.
		
Click to expand...

I am baffled as well, and my brain hurts trying to work out what you are talking about. Couldn’t you just ring Tim for the time ?


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Maybe people use bars of soap 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

or...


I mean, it's a golf forum after all.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2020)

richart said:



			I am baffled as well, and my brain hurts trying to work out what you are talking about. Couldn’t you just ring Tim for the time ?
		
Click to expand...

You could just look at your mobile, except you don't have one!


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2020)

the idiots I work with who think that I don't need to know about the claims their clients have! 
one of them is a possible total loss on a cladding contract - I have been broking it as clean yet the idiots knew 10 days ago about the claim!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Stormtroopers iconic in appearance absolute toss soldiers 😂
Obi Wan Kenobi to Luke: this wasn't sand people, only Imperial stormtroopers are so accurate...
Rest of the entire film Saga couldn't hit a target from 6 inches. Talk about having shooting yips 😂
		
Click to expand...

I once was doing PGA Tour analysis on American radio and described Rory as putting like a stormtrooper.  It was about a minute before my co-host had stopped laughing enough to carry on the show.  It had to be done.  He really was missing everything that day.

There is a clip on YouTube where some police marksmen in the States do a training session with some stormtroopers.  Very original gag but very well done.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 4, 2020)

Mazda Stoke doing a recall notice job on my vehicle and then 8 months later when I call to say I've found bits, a nuts and washer, under the front seat the job was done on and the seat that now has started to clicked again when I go around corners, saying they will charge me £73!!!!!! if the bits are not from the job that was done. How will I know?????? £73 to find out. And they could still say they have fallen off.  Not happy


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Why am I getting logged out of this page and my F/Book page, having to log on again every time.
Anyone else, any fix ?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 4, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			or...
View attachment 29301

I mean, it's a golf forum after all.
		
Click to expand...

Soap on rope only ever finds its way to the back of a cupboard for re-gifting the next year...


----------



## drdel (Mar 4, 2020)

Why is the UK media obsessed with the USA election - we don't have a vote!!

Lunchtime BBC news spent more time on '...live from the USA elections..." than on the virus, PMQ's, UK floods etc. Yes we need to be kept informed but all day every day -really.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 4, 2020)

Interest in the American elections can be summed up by "is there anyone out there sane enough to stand against and beat Trump whose name is not Hilary Clinton".


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 4, 2020)

Always thought bond was a tough guy. Nothing stops him on his mission.. well turns out a virus that has killed less people than flu does every year is enough to hold off our hero.

Money first as always can possibly have the box office record affected because people might not be able to see it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Always thought bond was a tough guy. Nothing stops him on his mission.. well turns out a virus that has killed less people than flu does every year is enough to hold off our hero.

Money first as always can possibly have the box office record affected because people might not be able to see it
		
Click to expand...

With millions at stake I'd be delaying release if I was in their shoes.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			With millions at stake I'd be delaying release if I was in their shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Tough old bond can handle the bullets but not the sniffles


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Tough old bond can handle the bullets but not the sniffles
		
Click to expand...

Bond can handle it, his accountant can't 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bond can handle it, his accountant can't 😁
		
Click to expand...

Moneypenny that darn pennypincher


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			don't get me started on the Armour they wear... pointless.. lol
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			Always thought bond was a tough guy. Nothing stops him on his mission.. well turns out a virus that has killed less people than flu does every year is enough to hold off our hero.

Money first as always can possibly have the box office record affected because people might not be able to see it
		
Click to expand...

Tbf, if major sporting events are being considered being cancelled and theyre in open air environments. Sticking 600 people in a small room is probably not the smartest idea. Especially as lazing about watching a movie is the sort of thing people under the weather still drag themselves to do. 

Of course box office will probably have been considered too. And why wouldn't/shouldn't it?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf, if major sporting events are being considered being cancelled and theyre in open air environments. Sticking 600 people in a small room is probably not the smartest idea. Especially as lazing about watching a movie is the sort of thing people under the weather still drag themselves to do.

Of course box office will probably have been considered too. And why wouldn't/shouldn't it?
		
Click to expand...

If this was entirely to do with the outbreaks affect on people like canceling football matches to stop the spread then fair enough

But to cancel it because you might not make the right amount of monies that you thought when you already make billions upon billions anyways 

Just goes to show money is more important than peoples health


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			If this was entirely to do with the outbreaks affect on people like canceling football matches to stop the spread then fair enough

But to cancel it because you might not make the right amount of monies that you thought when you already make billions upon billions anyways

*Just goes to show money is more important than peoples health*

Click to expand...

Cinemas are closing in Asia atm. A business has to protect its assets. Imagine its shown in the UK and then released online/blu Ray etc before cinemas in Asia.

Yes the company lose money, but also the cinema fans may not get to watch it in a big screen.

They will also have lost millions in paying for ad campaigns already which they will need to pay more for later in the year. So I'm not sure it's pure greed. 

Re the bit in bold. The distributors have no control around people's health. They didn't choose to close cinemas. So not sure how that has any relevance tbh.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 4, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			If this was entirely to do with the outbreaks affect on people like canceling football matches to stop the spread then fair enough

But to cancel it because you might not make the right amount of monies that you thought when you already make billions upon billions anyways

Just goes to show money is more important than peoples health
		
Click to expand...

Don't think this is a moral question at all. Someone spends  X amount on making a film. They need to sell it well to make a profit.
If they don't , then like any business, they will have done it wrong.
Selling it when it will make a profit is the right thing to do.
Where is there a wrongdoing in delaying the "sale"?

Your last sentence is not relevant to this delay of the release of a film!


----------



## chellie (Mar 4, 2020)

Coronavirus hysteria. Read elsewhere of someone wanting to self quarantine her own family "just in case"


----------



## DaveR (Mar 4, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I have decided to poison any bugs with copious amounts of industrial strength cooking lager. It might not work, but I can't take the chance.
		
Click to expand...

I've found a lovely red wine that's 14%. 5 x 14 is more than 60% so as long as I drink 5 glasses I should be fine 😊


----------



## Wolf (Mar 4, 2020)

chellie said:



			Coronavirus hysteria. Read elsewhere of someone wanting to self quarantine her own family "just in case"
		
Click to expand...

Saw the same earlier on FB, girl i went to school banging on about self isolation just incase. The hysteria of some people is far worse than anything


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 4, 2020)

Sadly, the first C-19 death in Spain has been confirmed. Post mortem confirmed that the guy that died near Valencia on the 13th February had it.

How long did he have it? Had he been to China? Where in Spain had he visited?

Whatever I have, for the last 12 days, it isn’t a common cold. I feel as rough as a butcher’s dog today.


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2020)

Getting an email asking if I’d like to play a round with Paige Spiranac and finding out they mean a round of golf


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2020)

My specs, literally,  falling apart while reading a thread on here....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 4, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Sadly, the first C-19 death in Spain has been confirmed. Post mortem confirmed that the guy that died near Valencia on the 13th February had it.
		
Click to expand...

Saw on the BBC earlier that a 96 year old in Australia who had died had tested positive for the Corona virus. I was wondering if this would be recorded as a death from the virus or whether it would be recorded as a "natural" death.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 4, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Saw on the BBC earlier that a 96 year old in Australia who had died had tested positive for the Corona virus. I was wondering if this would be recorded as a death from the virus or whether it would be recorded as a "natural" death.
		
Click to expand...

The Spanish health service have been asked by the govt to review 2 other deaths, and have also recently announced there's been another death. Both well into their 80's and with underlying conditions.


----------



## chellie (Mar 4, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Sadly, the first C-19 death in Spain has been confirmed. Post mortem confirmed that the guy that died near Valencia on the 13th February had it.

How long did he have it? Had he been to China? Where in Spain had he visited?

Whatever I have, for the last 12 days, it isn’t a common cold. I feel as rough as a butcher’s dog today.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you are soon feeling better. I know there has been a virus here before Christmas that was taking about 8 weeks to get rid off.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 4, 2020)

chellie said:



			I know there has been a virus here before Christmas that was taking about 8 weeks to get rid off.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the one Mrs D and I have had/got


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 4, 2020)

chellie said:



			Hope you are soon feeling better. I know there has been a virus here before Christmas that was taking about 8 weeks to get rid off.
		
Click to expand...

If it is that one, I hope its gone by the time C-19 arrives here in SE Spain.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2020)

I fear the worst, 4th of February I had a dry irritating sore throat, coughing, choked stuffed up feeling , plus a couple of other ailments, so phoned for a doctors appointment ,
 On the 18th I get to see the doc, she say's don't worry it's nothing serious .
 February 25th pick up the wife's nephew, who's been on holiday, on umpteen flights and airports seemingly they're high risk areas.
 A month later I still have my cough and sore throat, but not to worry EH !!


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 4, 2020)

Ignorami.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Me ?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 4, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Me ?
		
Click to expand...

but I’m Spartacus


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			but I’m Spartacus
		
Click to expand...

Smartycus


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2020)

Being wide awake again at this stupid hour


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 5, 2020)

morning Dando 😜


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			morning Dando 😜
		
Click to expand...

morning!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2020)

Kuenssberg getting off, as acording to the investigation there was no evidence.... what about the thousands that watched it on TV

https://evolvepolitics.com/met-poli...tMPHfA8ndB53HLH-qzb2WKLdjtXwuCCKeO8BXmUe5T-OM


----------



## Wolf (Mar 5, 2020)

Walter Mitty's and the fake persona they try to show..😡

Just seen on FB its someone close in the families birthday, had a click in his profile and what he claims to have been previously employed as... Ex Corporal RAF Police, Ex RAF Firefighter, Ex Civilian Firefighter, Ex long service Royal Engineer & Uni Grad.... Now working for the MOD...

When in fact they did do 2 years at Army foundation college Harrogate and came out of the RE after 4 years post Harrogate service at 22years old but did none of the rest and does not work for MOD but in fact works in retail in Yorkshire. People like that really boil my piss


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 5, 2020)

Having flights with Flybe later this month. Doh!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 5, 2020)

Blood tests, hate bloody needles 😬


----------



## Piece (Mar 5, 2020)

Apple Mail. "Unable to verify...". So frustrating. Had to delete email account and then set-up a new one.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2020)

People that walk along the street watching videos on their mobile. Pay attention to where you are going you knobgobblers. 

Also people with zero spatial awareness or awareness of their immediate surroundings. Not walking directly in front or or across someone is really, really not that hard. 

I hate commuting.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Walter Mitty's and the fake persona they try to show..😡

Just seen on FB its someone close in the families birthday, had a click in his profile and what he claims to have been previously employed as... Ex Corporal RAF Police, Ex RAF Firefighter, Ex Civilian Firefighter, Ex long service Royal Engineer & Uni Grad.... Now working for the MOD...

When in fact they did do 2 years at Army foundation college Harrogate and came out of the RE after 4 years post Harrogate service at 22years old but did none of the rest and does not work for MOD but in fact works in retail in Yorkshire. People like that really boil my piss
		
Click to expand...

mate we got one at work .. its really hard to deal with him

he is a complete fantastist 

he has admitted on FB in a long post that he lied that he was injured in combate when really he was in the navy 6 months and had an accident.. so he used the injured in combant to get better treatment!

1/3 of my room is ex forces

they cant stand him

I personally cant stand him because I feel he trying to buy his way into peoples good books and comes accross smarmy 

we said we didnt want him up here when we found out about his past but apparently it doesnt matter that he is a proven liar and a theif


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 5, 2020)

More bloody rain


----------



## Wolf (Mar 5, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			mate we got one at work .. its really hard to deal with him

he is a complete fantastist 

he has admitted on FB in a long post that he lied that he was injured in combate when really he was in the navy 6 months and had an accident.. so he used the injured in combant to get better treatment!

1/3 of my room is ex forces

they cant stand him

I personally cant stand him because I feel he trying to buy his way into peoples good books and comes accross smarmy 

we said we didnt want him up here when we found out about his past but apparently it doesnt matter that he is a proven liar and a theif
		
Click to expand...

6 months so he would still have been in phase 2 training then 🙄

People like that annoy me so much.


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2020)

This afternoon's golf being washed out.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			6 months so he would still have been in phase 2 training then 🙄

People like that annoy me so much.
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't know his audience

Tried telling us ships he served on and his rank

One our guys was an officer and knows the commanding officer on the ship he claiming

Never heard of him ofc


----------



## Wolf (Mar 5, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			He doesn't know his audience

Tried telling us ships he served on and his rank

One our guys was an officer and knows the commanding officer on the ship he claiming

Never heard of him ofc
		
Click to expand...

I've experienced that myself, first gym I ever worked in was a young lad working there claiming who he had served with and where he'd gone. I said not a word to him till one he walked in changing rooms and I was just getting changed and he saw the rather large tattoo on my ribs of my cap badge he went white as a sheet as he knew that it represented the exact brigade he was giving it large about, I just smiled at him and said maybe cut the BS because some of us have really been there. He never mentioned it again and I didn't have to openly belittle him in front if his little friends.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2020)

...that it feels that we are never going to get out of this miserable wet weather

...and feeling a bit hmmm as 1yr ago today me and Mrs Hogie flew from Christchurch to Sydney - after a fab month in NZ we were looking forward to 9weeks travelling in Australia...and that was fab - can it really be a year ago


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I've experienced that myself, first gym I ever worked in was a young lad working there claiming who he had served with and where he'd gone. I said not a word to him till one he walked in changing rooms and I was just getting changed and he saw the rather large tattoo on my ribs of my cap badge he went white as a sheet as he knew that it represented the exact brigade he was giving it large about, I just smiled at him and said maybe cut the BS because some of us have really been there. He never mentioned it again and I didn't have to openly belittle him in front if his little friends.
		
Click to expand...

Problem with this guy is he has been on that walker Mitty site

Admitted his lies on FB
And now still comes out with the odd BS tale about how he lost his leg

Thank God he failed the training for my job id hate to have to deal with his lies about the job.. you would be thinking your dealing with something major then find out an hour later it was something so minor and he made half it up


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			People that walk along the street watching videos on their mobile. Pay attention to where you are going you knobgobblers.

Also people with zero spatial awareness or awareness of their immediate surroundings. Not walking directly in front or or across someone is really, really not that hard.

I hate commuting.
		
Click to expand...

I hate this as well on my walk to the office in London


----------



## drdel (Mar 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			6 months so he would still have been in phase 2 training then 🙄

People like that annoy me so much.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately there are some 'still serving' I've come across more than a few fantasists - some at a very, very high ranks in all three services where they often become as bad as the politicians (if not worse) but trade on and hide behind the "officer and a gentleman - so don't question my integrity" tab.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2020)

Dando said:



			Getting an email asking if I’d like to play a round with Paige Spiranac and finding out they mean a round of golf
		
Click to expand...

Wait who sent you that? I didn't get one!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Wait who sent you that? I didn't get one!
		
Click to expand...

She has seen you play 🤣


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Wait who sent you that? I didn't get one!
		
Click to expand...

I think it was something to do with 18birdies


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			She has seen you play 🤣
		
Click to expand...

She wishes she had!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2020)

The anti virus at work is playing silly beggars. I've been trying to repair, re install etc but I'm losing the battle 😪


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			People that walk along the street watching videos on their mobile. Pay attention to where you are going you knobgobblers.

Also people with zero spatial awareness or awareness of their immediate surroundings. Not walking directly in front or or across someone is really, really not that hard.

I hate commuting.
		
Click to expand...

If I see such a bozo heading my direction I will sometimes wait until they are fairly close to me and just stop walking and stand still - wait for them to walk into me or notice me at the last moment...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2020)

Judging by the shelves in Tesco just now it appears the pound is going to collapse and we're going to be paying for everything in Pasta.
A tank of fuel for the car = 3 balls of tagliatelle, a handful of twists and a fist full of linguine


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Judging by the shelves in Tesco just now it appears the pound is going to collapse and we're going to be paying for everything in Pasta.
A tank of fuel for the car = 3 balls of tagliatelle, a handful of twists and a fist full of linguine
		
Click to expand...


glad I stockpiled pasta now


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			glad I stockpiled pasta now 

Click to expand...

There are people out there who will never have to buy pasta again....
I can just imagine the scramble when the next delivery  of conchiglie arrives....with a name like that it must be worth more....


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Judging by the shelves in Tesco just now it appears the pound is going to collapse and we're going to be paying for everything in Pasta.
A tank of fuel for the car = 3 balls of tagliatelle, a handful of twists and a fist full of linguine
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad I can't stand pasta.
Has there been a run on cauliflower or sprouts yet?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2020)

Old three wood STILL hasn't sold on Ebay after about 6 relistings. What is wrong with people? It's a bloody bargain at 87 quid now!


----------



## chellie (Mar 5, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			mate we got one at work .. its really hard to deal with him

he is a complete fantastist

he has admitted on FB in a long post that he lied that he was injured in combate when really he was in the navy 6 months and had an accident.. so he used the injured in combant to get better treatment!

1/3 of my room is ex forces

they cant stand him

I personally cant stand him because I feel he trying to buy his way into peoples good books and comes accross smarmy

we said we didnt want him up here when we found out about his past but apparently it doesnt matter that he is a proven liar and a theif
		
Click to expand...

OMG, that's horrendous.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			I'm glad I can't stand pasta.
Has there been a run on cauliflower or sprouts yet?
		
Click to expand...

Strangely there seemed to be plenty of rice on the shelves...prompting my theory of switch to a durum wheat based currency..
Cauliflower and sprouts, thankfully, remain unaffected so far..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Strangely there seemed to be plenty of rice on the shelves...prompting my theory of switch to a durum wheat based currency..
Cauliflower and sprouts, thankfully, remain unaffected so far..
		
Click to expand...

I still have 36 mince pies left so I am feeling pretty chilled about bunkering down


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I still have 36 mince pies left so I am feeling pretty chilled about bunkering down 

Click to expand...

That'll probably buy you a dozen bog rolls....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Old three wood STILL hasn't sold on Ebay after about 6 relistings. What is wrong with people? It's a bloody bargain at 87 quid now!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you have it overpriced?
Somethings only worth what anyone will pay for it


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Old three wood STILL hasn't sold on Ebay after about 6 relistings. What is wrong with people? It's a bloody bargain at 87 quid now!
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you 3 sheets of Lasagne and half a bag of wholemeal penne.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 5, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I'll give you 3 sheets of Lasagne and half a bag of wholemeal penne.
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise that by a jar of Dolmio sauce and a garlic clove....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			I'm glad I can't stand pasta.
Has there been a run on cauliflower or sprouts yet?
		
Click to expand...

Greater likelihood of the runs being caused by cauliflower or sprouts


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2020)

I've just bought some more alcohol gel.... well, its Spanish brandy (@€7.60 a bottle).


----------



## chrisd (Mar 5, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I've just bought some more alcohol gel.... well, its Spanish brandy (@€7.60 a bottle).
		
Click to expand...

You can't beat a good panic buying session  😋


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I've just bought some more alcohol gel.... well, its Spanish brandy (@€7.60 a bottle).Soberano or Veterano embalming fluid ? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 5, 2020)

Some dumb ass in Tesco's has just bought 96 toilet rolls ….  bloke in the queue next to her commented "are you worried about Coronovirus or have you just got the s"


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			That'll probably buy you a dozen bog rolls....

Click to expand...

I'm not giving up ANY mince pies in a barter 😱. I'll empty the house before giving those away.


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Strangely there seemed to be plenty of rice on the shelves...prompting my theory of switch to a durum wheat based currency..
*Cauliflower and sprouts, thankfully, remain unaffected so far..*

Click to expand...

Thank God for that, I was starting to get the sweats just thinking about it.


----------



## chellie (Mar 5, 2020)

The big job search site again beginning with Ind... I live on the Fylde Coast so how the feck is Southend on Sea 10 miles away!!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2020)

Almost put the aircon on tonight. Its a tadge warm, or is it the coughing that's warmed me up.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Almost put the aircon on tonight. Its a tadge warm, or is it the coughing that's warmed me up.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slab (Mar 6, 2020)

Isn’t it fantastic that the UK press are there to keep us informed about our chances of surviving (or more accurately) dying from this virus, but… while I’m well aware of my death odds by age, gender and whether I have xyz condition or illness or lifestyle habit like being a smoker/drinker/fat etc what we are missing is a death ratio where more than one factor is considered i.e if a fat male is 2.3% and being a smoker is say 3.6 does that mean the death rate is the combined 5.9 or somewhere in between? 

I feel the press should provide a free app for us to input our details and get an accurate dead % How am I expected to go to work each day unsure if I have a 1.8 or 4.2% chance of dying from it, it’s just not fair. 

C’mon British Press, get your finger out!!


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2020)

Mrs Slime went to Sainsbury's to do the weekly shop and noticed that there were no loo rolls whatsoever as they'd all been panic bought.
Absolutely pathetic, selfish and ignorant.





*I hope the stockpilers' next poo is a hedgehog!*


----------



## Wolf (Mar 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			Mrs Slime went to Sainsbury's to do the weekly shop and noticed that there were no loo rolls whatsoever as they'd all been panic bought.
*Absolutely pathetic, selfish and ignorant.*





I hope the stockpilers' next poo is a hedgehog!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agreed. People are going overboard on buying things and taking away from basic needs of others. Just seen one person in Facebook moaning about lack of alcohol hand gel so he bought a bottle of Asda smart price vodka to put on his hands 🤣

Can you imagine though if we did have another world war nobody would know how to ration a thing ...


----------



## Dando (Mar 6, 2020)

My electricity meter going pop last night so waiting for my supplier to come and sort it out.

In the meantime I am having to charge my phones via the charging port on my golf trolley


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The anti virus at work is playing silly beggars. I've been trying to repair, re install etc but I'm losing the battle 😪
		
Click to expand...

are you using the wrong handwash?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Old three wood STILL hasn't sold on Ebay after about 6 relistings. What is wrong with people? It's a bloody bargain at 87 quid now!
		
Click to expand...

what is it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			are you using the wrong handwash?

Click to expand...

4 repair jobs and it finally worked. Handwash, hens teeth now apparently, if you are part of the media and want to start scaring people!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			4 repair jobs and it finally worked. Handwash, hens teeth now apparently, if you are part of the media and want to start scaring people!
		
Click to expand...

we are sorted. few years ago i was asked to become a director of a large Aussie Media agency that had been offloaded to a friend, they had all sorts of marketing promo freebies and for some reason they sent me a whole box of Hand sanitisers, 50 of the things, never been touched, maybe sell them on ebay


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			what is it?
		
Click to expand...

Ping G SF Tec


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Ping G SF Tec
		
Click to expand...

doesn't sound overpriced but i suppose 4 year old tech, its only worth what someone will pay, non as queer and folk as they say.

i have a pair Of top of the range FJ classic patent wing tip that are brand new, cost the wife over £200 new a couple of years ago, never been worn no takers even at £50 you can't even get a crap pair for that


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			doesn't sound overpriced but i suppose 4 year old tech, its only worth what someone will pay, non as queer and folk as they say.

i have a pair Of top of the range FJ classic patent wing tip that are brand new, cost the wife over £200 new a couple of years ago, never been worn no takers even at £50 you can't even get a crap pair for that

Click to expand...

Normally when I sell my gear I put it at a fair price and it sells pretty easily. This time nobody's biting for some reason. Usually you can sell a Ping wood in no time. Weird. 

I'll be honest, second hand _shoes_ that someone else's feet might have been in don't appeal to me. And I know you said never been worn but you never know if people are being honest about that. (Not saying you're not, but you don't know with some sellers.) Unless the labels are still on it I guess.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Normally when I sell my gear I put it at a fair price and it sells pretty easily. This time nobody's biting for some reason. Usually you can sell a Ping wood in no time. Weird.

I'll be honest, second hand _shoes_ that someone else's feet might have been in don't appeal to me. And I know you said never been worn but you never know if people are being honest about that. (Not saying you're not, but you don't know with some sellers.) Unless the labels are still on it I guess.
		
Click to expand...


i get you but shoes you buy in a shop could have had feet in, after all people try things on. i have tried them on of course why wouldn't you, but they have never been out of the house or on a golf course. i gave up in the end and now they are just gathering dust somewhere.

the same shoes are £299 now


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Normally when I sell my gear I put it at a fair price and it sells pretty easily. This time nobody's biting for some reason. Usually you can sell a Ping wood in no time. Weird.

I'll be honest, second hand _shoes_ that someone else's feet might have been in don't appeal to me. And I know you said never been worn but you never know if people are being honest about that. (Not saying you're not, but you don't know with some sellers.) Unless the labels are still on it I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Be honest with you.. wait until after weather picks up a tad and more chance of a good price 

Too many fair weather golfers out there put off by the weather at the moment 

They are your market because the hardcore golfers will have their sets sorted 

I picked up a bargain one length hybrid f9 model nearly new on eBay for £99.99 delivered (that's last year's model!!) Because he accepted my offer .. was up for £114.99

Demand is low ATM it's a buyer's market 

Next month more chance


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Be honest with you.. wait until after weather picks up a tad and more chance of a good price

Too many fair weather golfers out there put off by the weather at the moment

They are your market because the hardcore golfers will have their sets sorted

I picked up a bargain one length hybrid f9 model nearly new on eBay for £99.99 delivered (that's last year's model!!) Because he accepted my offer .. was up for £114.99

Demand is low ATM it's a buyer's market

Next month more chance
		
Click to expand...

You might be right but I also thought people might still be changing their bag up before the new 'season' really kicks in. I dunno. Maybe too many people selling off stuff they upgraded at Christmas! Could use the money now as we're going away at the end of the month and it's missus' 30th. Probably end up flogging it cheap if it doesn't go this time.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 6, 2020)

The amount of people still mobile phone gazing whilst driving, idiots!!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2020)

BrianM said:



			The amount of people still mobile phone gazing whilst driving, idiots!!
		
Click to expand...

i saw a guy in a van at the faiways roundabout eating a roll with his phone to his ear at the same time.... if only there was a shakes head imogi


----------



## User62651 (Mar 6, 2020)

People with their big trollies who loiter for a blether with other people with big trollies right at the entrance to Tesco with not a care for the melee they cause.....................GET OOT THE ******* WAY!

Issue often compounded by a charity stand.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			Mrs Slime went to Sainsbury's to do the weekly shop and noticed that there were no loo rolls whatsoever as they'd all been panic bought.
Absolutely pathetic, selfish and ignorant.





*I hope the stockpilers' next poo is a hedgehog!*

Click to expand...

Might have been me. After all, I went out & bought a pack of 24 rolls even though there's only me & Mrs B in the house.  But then, we were nearly out of bog-wipe, and we always buy a 24 pack. Does that count as stockpiling?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Normally when I sell my gear I put it at a fair price and it sells pretty easily. This time nobody's biting for some reason. Usually you can sell a Ping wood in no time. Weird.

I'll be honest, second hand _shoes_ that someone else's feet might have been in don't appeal to me. And I know you said never been worn but you never know if people are being honest about that. (Not saying you're not, but you don't know with some sellers.) Unless the labels are still on it I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Sell it when the Masters starts. People go nuts around that time. Fair weather golfers are still not interested right now, only us forummers are out playing


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sell it when the Masters starts. People go nuts around that time. Fair weather golfers are still not interested right now, only us forummers are out playing 

Click to expand...

Haha. When you put it like that, I've got some old tennis rackets I can probably shift during Wimbledon this year.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Haha. When you put it like that, I've got some old tennis rackets I can probably shift during Wimbledon this year.
		
Click to expand...

You are getting the hang of it now . I've always got best prices for gear around the time of the Majors and Augusta in particular. Augusta signals the start of the season for many people, full of hope etc. It is when they start buying replacement gear.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 6, 2020)

Our solicitor dragging his heels over sending us the funds from selling a house.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2020)

Getting pulled to do a raft of other jobs and getting further and further behind on the day to day jobs and people having unrealistic expectations regarding deadlines


----------



## Rooter (Mar 6, 2020)

On the subject of stockpiling, a friend of the wife works for Aldi, She got an internal email today saying all staff to work this weekend if possible as it's going to very busy with people stockpiling. Then it goes on to say that they suggest the staff do the same!!! How is that helpful??

We actually need some bog roll, am due to go to the shops tonight!!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2020)

The bog  roll we have only comes in a 24 pack and we were getting low so i got some one the way home only to find HiD had got some too
So we're inadvertently stockpiling......
Sorry..


----------



## Neilds (Mar 6, 2020)

Someone in Chippenham Sainsburys bought £200 worth of toilet rolls yesterday, was mentioned on Jeremy Vine on R2. We mentioned it to the checkout woman when we were there this morning and she had served him. She didn’t recognise him as a regular and they also got loads of hand gel as well.

someone should tell these people what the symptoms of CV are!!!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 6, 2020)

I get all my bog roll from Costco 

40 rolls for £16 or so

Always get 2 and just store in garage 

Don't need to replace often ..

However if we run out we always got the more hygienic bidet lol


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 6, 2020)

A bit more than a random irritation. Just heard a good friend has died unexpectedly, and only 59....


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Might have been me. After all, I went out & bought a pack of 24 rolls even though there's only me & Mrs B in the house.  But then, we were nearly out of bog-wipe, and we always buy a 24 pack. *Does that count as stockpiling?*

Click to expand...

I'd say not as that's your normal purchase.
You, sir, are excused.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm worried...
Just used some pasta for dinner...


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm worried...
Just used some pasta for dinner...


Click to expand...


you ate currency


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			you ate currency 

Click to expand...

I know,  I know......I just dont know what happened 
How long do you have to boil £2 coins for...


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I know,  I know......I just dont know what happened 
How long do you have to boil £2 coins for...

Click to expand...


The golden covered chocolate ones I last ate didnt even need warming


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The bog  roll we have only comes in a 24 pack and we were getting low so i got some one the way home only to find HiD had got some too
So we're inadvertently stockpiling......
Sorry..
		
Click to expand...

The wife has decided we're going to save the planet and install a Dual purpose toilet Bidet , less  paperwork


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The bog  roll we have only comes in a 24 pack and we were getting low so i got some one the way home only to find HiD had got some too
So we're inadvertently stockpiling......
Sorry..
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain. I went into town with Mrs Colch this morning and dropped her off at the shop she wanted to go to while I went off to sort out something for dinner. When she came back to the car she's bought a pack of paracetamol from the chemist. Much to my consternation I'd also picked up a pack while I was in Tesco. I now have a stockpile of 32 paracetamol in the house.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I know,  I know......I just dont know what happened 
How long do you have to boil £2 coins for...

Click to expand...

Twice as long as £1 coins 👍


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2020)

I am concerned I might have stockpiled when buying stuff I normally buy. I have a load of TM TM TP5X for instance. Does that count?


----------



## Slab (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm kinda irritated by how many blokes apparently not only know the brand and pack size of their usual bog roll purchase but also how much is remaining at any time 😅


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 7, 2020)

Slab said:



			I'm kinda irritated by how many blokes apparently not only know the brand and pack size of their usual bog roll purchase but also how much is remaining at any time 😅
		
Click to expand...

Not guilty m'lord. I know ours is white, end of. Actually, I think ours is white.... I'm guilty of negligence?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 7, 2020)

Birds! 

Tons of the damn things. It was a warm night last night. Although the shutters are down the patio doors are wide open. What a ruddy racket!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 7, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Not guilty m'lord. I know ours is white, end of. Actually, I think ours is white.... I'm guilty of negligence?
		
Click to expand...

No ....... but possibly of peddling a tissue of lies 😣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 7, 2020)

chrisd said:



			No ....... but possibly of peddling a tissue of lies 😣
		
Click to expand...

Bless you 🤧


----------



## bobmac (Mar 7, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bless you 🤧
		
Click to expand...

Can I talk about god now?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 7, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Can I talk about god now? 

Click to expand...

That'll be Andrex, the dog god of loo rolls.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 7, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			That'll be Andrex, the dog god of loo rolls.
	View attachment 29326



View attachment 29326

Click to expand...

There's a challenge for Amanda and her two


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 7, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Can I talk about god now? 

Click to expand...

Only if your god is Eric Clapton 😎👍


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			we are sorted. few years ago i was asked to become a director of a large Aussie Media agency that had been offloaded to a friend, they had all sorts of marketing promo freebies and for some reason they sent me a whole box of Hand sanitisers, 50 of the things, never been touched, maybe sell them on ebay

Click to expand...

I see some nice folk are now stealing the hand sanitisers from the bottom of hospital beds.
Re Loo roll stockpiling, it was a well kent fact that loo rolls supply would be a problem after Brexit so clever folk are realising that the Brexit stockpile has now gone and when Brexit reality actually happens folk will struggle to find something to go on.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 7, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I am concerned I might have stockpiled when buying stuff I normally buy. I have a load of TM TM TP5X for instance. Does that count?
		
Click to expand...

Is 2 rounds worth stockpiling.........?🤪


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 7, 2020)

Got my panic room ready


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2020)

It's the stockpiling of soaps and hand gels that doesn't make much sense.
To stop this virus we all need to wash our hands more. 
Holding all the hand cleaning gels in the world wont stop you getting it unless you spend the rest of your days in your bathroom.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 29327

Got my panic room ready
		
Click to expand...

what a crap photo 🤔😖😁


----------



## Slab (Mar 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It's the stockpiling of soaps and hand gels that doesn't make much sense.
To stop this virus we all need to wash our hands more.
Holding all the hand cleaning gels in the world wont stop you getting it unless you spend the rest of your days in your bathroom.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah what everyone should be buying is the surgical latex gloves
Far more likely to catch stuff from what you touch rather than who gobs on you!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 7, 2020)

I’ve just traded 5 goats for 2 bog rolls. Inflation is rampant.

I was going to mention my small holding but you lot........


----------



## drdel (Mar 7, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I’ve just traded 5 goats for 2 bog rolls. Inflation is rampant.

I was going to mention *my small holding* but you lot........
		
Click to expand...

I hope you washed your hands for 20 seconds+ !


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 7, 2020)

She who must be has just returned from the place of provisions with a dozen of the rolls of tissue , the cost of said was as she put it as bad as what they are designed for . So I am now the worse of a garden shed of power tools and four chickens.but my backside will appreciate the unselfish donation of tools and chickens to be kept from becoming a red raw peach .


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 7, 2020)

eBay seller insisting I send an item back before he sends out the correct item I ordered .. could understand if was like a pair of golf shoes or a club but the correct sized grip? (One of them) he will refund the postage .. so If I didn't return it say postage is £2 he would be down £3.50 on the sale

I've suggested I order a second one and then return this one to speed it up

Let's see if he is sensible

Edit 

Another hyrbid came up.. so I got that so need another grip

Ordered 1 more from him and spoke to him again saying if he sends both together saves postage 

Irritation over

Everyone wins


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It's the stockpiling of soaps and hand gels that doesn't make much sense.
To stop this virus we all need to wash our hands more. 
Holding all the hand cleaning gels in the world wont stop you getting it unless you spend the rest of your days in your bathroom.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. No use having wonderfully clean hands if everyone around you has dirty ones because they can't get hold of soap, handwash etc. People are being both stupid and selfish about this. Depressing really.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2020)

The ban on handshakes at Premier League games.  Given the amount of other physical contact during the game, it's a bit like rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic.


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The ban on handshakes at Premier League games.  Given the amount of other physical contact during the game, it's a bit like rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic.
		
Click to expand...

The stupidity of it becomes quite obvious when they all shake hands after the game.
Bonkers mental.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 7, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The ban on handshakes at Premier League games.  Given the amount of other physical contact during the game, it's a bit like rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic.
		
Click to expand...


After the game today they were high 5ing
Hugging 
Shaking hands

Load of rubbish


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 7, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			After the game today they were high 5ing
Hugging
Shaking hands

Load of rubbish
		
Click to expand...

No tongues?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2020)

We've had domestic staff coming into our unit again and stealing the replenished hand gel supplies and putting them straight into their bags. Caught and now sacked for theft. Stupidity on a grand scale. We have even had the green and red wipes (red ones are used for wiping down equipment, greens ones more of a general wipe). Having to put anything like hand gel, wipes, the gel and soap we have in dispensers in toilets and on the walls before entering the unit into our locked pharmacy. Getting totally out of hand


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 8, 2020)

Watching Everton with a hangover.


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Watching Everton with a hangover.
		
Click to expand...


you or them lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			you or them lol
		
Click to expand...

Both I think


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Watching Everton with a hangover.
		
Click to expand...

Worse stone cold sober mate, 
You should of posted this in the “Things that gladden your heart”


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2020)

I've just had my annual green fees discussion with my wife 😕

"How much!!!"
"Same as last year"
"Are you sure, it seems higher"
"Yes I'm sure "
"I wasn't expecting that this month"
"It comes around same time every year 🙄"

Let me tell you, that last line was a mistake.

I could post this conversation same time next year, it's happened for the last 3 years so why change?😢


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've just had my annual green fees discussion with my wife 😕

"How much!!!"
"Same as last year"
"Are you sure, it seems higher"
"Yes I'm sure "
"I wasn't expecting that this month"
"It comes around same time every year 🙄"

Let me tell you, that last line was a mistake.

I could post this conversation same time next year, it's happened for the last 3 years so why change?😢
		
Click to expand...

Now imagine that convo when your fee's have doubled and you've gone from 7 day at a course over the road to a 5 day 30 mins away 

Thankfully i had a 10 day break away to Portugal with the kid booked in my back pocket or i;d have been in trouble......


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 9, 2020)

Groupon account hacked and now blocked with vouchers on it. Added to a credit card hacked last month. I'm getting fed up of this tech cr@p now.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2020)

The “holier than thou”


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 9, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The “holier than thou”
		
Click to expand...

Isn't everyone ? 😜


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2020)

The DWP.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 9, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The DWP. 

Click to expand...

I'd like to add them to my list irritation today to robbing gits 😡


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 9, 2020)

Putting someone on ignore by accident again, damn you bloody phone screens and fast fingers 😡


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2020)

It's raining again (did it ever really stop...!)


----------



## Lazkir (Mar 9, 2020)

Customers!

"Yes Mrs Smith we'll book you in for an afternoon call then."

On the day of the visit Mrs Smith phones up at 1:30 and wonders where the engineer is because she has to go shopping at 2 O'clock.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's raining again (did it ever really stop...!)
		
Click to expand...

Rain? Think we had some a month or so back. Today was the first, "OMG, I need to find a bit of shade" day.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 9, 2020)

Our Europa league game being behind closed doors. Tickets went to general sale so those that had missed out previously would finally get the chance to go. Feel for them, losing out on flights hotels etc.


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Our Europa league game being behind closed doors. Tickets went to general sale so those that had missed out previously would finally get the chance to go. Feel for them, losing out on flights hotels etc.
		
Click to expand...


our fault for being utterly rubbish in the last round, sorry


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			our fault for being utterly rubbish in the last round, sorry 

Click to expand...

I hope that's the case and they're rubbish in this round.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2020)

Coming down with a stinking cold at exactly the time when everyone is panicking about a virus. Can't wait for the filthy looks every time I blow my nose.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Coming down with a stinking cold at exactly the time when everyone is panicking about a virus. Can't wait for the filthy looks every time I blow my nose.
		
Click to expand...

What if it isn't a cold? You should self isolate immediately and be fed pizza slid under the door. Probably best to buy some toilet paper too.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			What if it isn't a cold? You should self isolate immediately and be fed pizza slid under the door. Probably best to buy some toilet paper too.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's the virus because I don't have a cough. I was thinking about asking to work from home just to avoid the persecution of others though, then I got to my train station this morning and my train was not running. I took that as a sign, went straight back home and contacted my boss.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think it's the virus because I don't have a cough. I was thinking about asking to work from home just to avoid the persecution of others though, then I got to my train station this morning and my train was not running. I took that as a sign, went straight back home and contacted my boss. 

Click to expand...

If you're sneezing you're ok, it's just a cold
Runny nose? Almost certainly a cold..


----------



## fundy (Mar 10, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Our Europa league game being behind closed doors. Tickets went to general sale so those that had missed out previously would finally get the chance to go. Feel for them, losing out on flights hotels etc.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds like game might not be going ahead at all, rumour that their owner has Coronavirus and the team and staff now all being tested


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			If you're sneezing you're ok, it's just a cold
Runny nose? Almost certainly a cold..
		
Click to expand...

I know that, that's what I said. My point was there will be dozens of people on the train who don't know anything who will see me blowing my nose and sneezing and think "OMG he's got it!".


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Parcel force
Everyone holds them in such high regards over Hermes but I find them useless 

Missed a parcel when I was in at the Table because the driver decided to knock on my porch (2 double glazed doors) instead of pressing the door bell

What a moron


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2020)

It gets better 

I rang the depot asking if he could pop back as I would like my parcel today 

They rang him he said no and he didn't press the bell because he didn't want to be videoed without his permission 

Don't know how to break it to him. Ring door bells video as soon as you break the motion field.. not just when you press them

What a tool


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			If you're sneezing you're ok, it's just a cold
Runny nose? Almost certainly a cold..
		
Click to expand...

Though if what I have read and I hear on the radio this morning comes to pass - any form of sneezing, coughing, snuffling or whatever will have a 'recommended' 7 days self-isolation...

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...er-fire-from-mps-over-uk-coronavirus-response


----------



## Sats (Mar 10, 2020)

Rain rain and more rain. Bet we have another drought though!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2020)

Bloody ants getting in the back room! I've gone mad and chucked ant powder everywhere. Seems to have done the job for now, my scattergun approach has struck lucky.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 10, 2020)

Finding a new drain installed on my property following a bit of building work by the neighbour.  No I wasn't asked, yes he will be removing it & making it good.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Bloody ants getting in the back room!
		
Click to expand...

Is that a euphemism? if so you have my sympathies. nowt worse than ants in your back room....


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 10, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Is that a euphemism? if so you have my sympathies. nowt worse than ants in your back room....
		
Click to expand...

It's up there with having a mossy back passage...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Bloody ants getting in the back room! I've gone mad and chucked ant powder everywhere. Seems to have done the job for now, my scattergun approach has struck lucky.
		
Click to expand...

Any powder can be used where they run or enter a room. We have used Johnsons baby powder before which worked


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Nippon Nippon Ant Bait Station Twin Pack https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001CJ11ZQ/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_Oa9zEbYCSQ6ME

Get this 

Thank me later


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 10, 2020)

spent all day with the CEO of the authority.... working, no break for lunch or even a coffee... not sure i like this working lark


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2020)

being the last one of my team in the office when we're snowed under. 
1 of the girls can be excused as she's got a 18 month old and her o/h is a complete cnut (her words) but the other is just lazy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2020)

Interviewing all day, finding a perfect candidate who says when phoned I've another interview at a band higher, nearer to my house on Friday. Can you wait until I've had that


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Nippon Nippon Ant Bait Station Twin Pack https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001CJ11ZQ/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_Oa9zEbYCSQ6ME

Get this

Thank me later
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried it? 
We  get ants in the block paving,tried similar products & none work.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Any powder can be used where they run or enter a room. We have used Johnsons baby powder before which worked

Click to expand...

didn't kill them, but they smelled nice😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Have you tried it?
We  get ants in the block paving,tried similar products & none work.
		
Click to expand...

I had ant issue in garden 

Put these down

They take the bait back to queen 

Kills her


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 10, 2020)

#*$¢¥€×÷ potholes #£@&+*%$¥€¢


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 11, 2020)

Halifax "reward" account changing again 

Used to be £5 reward a month to bank with them

Then changed to £3

Then £2

Wife and I used to have to cover the £10 nationwide charged for their account for insurance was no brainer 

Now Halifax want to charge us £3 pm if you earn under 1500 a month .. no fee if you earn over (how kind) then you could earn £5 if you spend £500 a month on their card? 

I'll stick.to my Tesco credit card earning points for meals out instead then

Mrs can change banks for bit of cash then 

Very minor irritation ofc just annoying that they making things worse for no good reason other than profit for them


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2020)

I have just received my Pension Fund Annual Statement - dated 26th Feb 

And with a bit of a sinking heart I read what it was valued at...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 11, 2020)

"Getting it done"


----------



## Wolf (Mar 11, 2020)

Received an absolutely pathetic msg via Facebook from my Ex's boyfriend advising me I am not allowed to see my own children, that I cannot go anywhere near his house to collect them now they've moved in together and if I pursue access he will sort me out 🙄😂

Simple reply of I don't need to pursue access we have a court order stipulating the agreement is 50/50 shared care and any refusal of access will see his pregnant girlfriend (my ex) have custody removed from her and given to me full time as per the court order so he is more than welcome to attempt to carry out his threats but please remember what I used to do for a living so any attempt to intimidate me simply isn't going to work, oh and see you Friday to pick them up at the agreed time 😂

His reply to me "well your just a dick head" 🙄 yes of course Im the dick head..


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Received an absolutely pathetic msg via Facebook from my Ex's boyfriend advising me I am not allowed to see my own children, that I cannot go anywhere near his house to collect them now they've moved in together and if I pursue access he will sort me out 🙄😂

Simple reply of I don't need to pursue access we have a court order stipulating the agreement is 50/50 shared care and any refusal of access will see his pregnant girlfriend (my ex) have custody removed from her and given to me full time as per the court order so he is more than welcome to attempt to carry out his threats but please remember what I used to do for a living so any attempt to intimidate me simply isn't going to work, oh and see you Friday to pick them up at the agreed time 😂

His reply to me "well your just a dick head" 🙄 yes of course Im the dick head..
		
Click to expand...

from what you've said before, they seem like a perfect match!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			from what you've said before, they seem like a perfect match!
		
Click to expand...

Mate they're an unbelievably good match for each other & expecting their first child together this month, they've only been together 11 months in total 😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Mate they're an unbelievably good match for each other & expecting their first child together this month, they've only been together 11 months in total 😂
		
Click to expand...

Remember don't delete that message, print it in bold lettering for future use


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Mate they're an unbelievably good match for each other & expecting their first child together this month, they've only been together 11 months in total 😂
		
Click to expand...

sounds like my ex mate.
she left me for the guy she cheated with and was pregnant within months, cheated on him, met someone else and moved in with him and fell pregnant again.
my daughter has nothing to do with her now


----------



## Wolf (Mar 11, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Remember don't delete that message, print it in bold lettering for future use 

Click to expand...

Oh I keep all the msgs that relate to her so that's already in the file. 



Dando said:



			sounds like my ex mate.
she left me for the guy she cheated with and was pregnant within months, cheated on him, met someone else and moved in with him and fell pregnant again.
my daughter has nothing to do with her now
		
Click to expand...

My ex ran out of people to cheat with and ran out of room on tinder in kent hence she now moved to be with this one. My kids already hate going home and my youngest last 3 years keeps asking to buy my wife a mother's day card instead of for her mum🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Oh I keep all the msgs that relate to her so that's already in the file.


My ex ran out of people to cheat with and ran out of room on tinder in kent hence she now moved to be with this one. My kids already hate going home and my youngest last 3 years keeps asking to buy my wife a mother's day card instead of for her mum🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

my daughter buys my other half mother's day cards and not her mum!

we could have a right old moan together if we met up so if you're free next time you're in the Garden of England let me know and we can try and get a round in somewhere.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			my daughter buys my other half mother's day cards and not her mum!

we could have a right old moan together if we met up so if you're free next time you're in the Garden of England let me know and we can try and get a round in somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan to me, I think we're due to be back down on the 10th April, we're on baby sitting duty for the Mrs teenage brothers as her Dad & stepmun are going to Budapest for the weekend. If you're about for a game, I'll be rusty though not touched a club in 6months


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Received an absolutely pathetic msg via Facebook from my Ex's boyfriend advising me I am not allowed to see my own children, that I cannot go anywhere near his house to collect them now they've moved in together and if I pursue access he will sort me out 🙄😂

Simple reply of I don't need to pursue access we have a court order stipulating the agreement is 50/50 shared care and any refusal of access will see his pregnant girlfriend (my ex) have custody removed from her and given to me full time as per the court order so he is more than welcome to attempt to carry out his threats but please remember what I used to do for a living so any attempt to intimidate me simply isn't going to work, oh and see you Friday to pick them up at the agreed time 😂

His reply to me "well your just a dick head" 🙄 yes of course Im the dick head..
		
Click to expand...

No words for the level of stupid here..

So law on your side , check 

Handling yourself on your side , check 

This guy is an idiot


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Sounds like a plan to me, I think we're due to be back down on the 10th April, we're on baby sitting duty for the Mrs teenage brothers as her Dad & stepmun are going to Budapest for the weekend. If you're about for a game, I'll be rusty though not touched a club in 6months
		
Click to expand...

that's the Easter weekend so should be fine with me.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			that's the Easter weekend so should be fine with me.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, if not I'll definitely be back in May anyway to see my parents


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			No words for the level of stupid here..

So law on your side , check

Handling yourself on your side , check

This guy is an idiot
		
Click to expand...

You missed a final "check" 🤣


----------



## Wolf (Mar 11, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			No words for the level of stupid here..

So law on your side , check

Handling yourself on your side , check

This guy is an idiot
		
Click to expand...

Without a doubt the man is an idiot and he had to go to a lot of trouble to seek me out on social media to even msg me.  He is a very insecure guy.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Without a doubt the man is an idiot and he had to go to a lot of trouble to seek me out on social media to even msg me.  He is a very insecure guy.
		
Click to expand...

And the really sad thing is the effect on the children. Why oh why do stupid parents use their children to get back at dad (or mum too)


----------



## Wolf (Mar 11, 2020)

chrisd said:



			And the really sad thing is the effect on the children. Why oh why do stupid parents use their children to get back at dad (or mum too)
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with you 100%. The only reason we went through court in the first place was because she refused to be grown up about it all, I was happy to sort between us but the kids were being used as a weapon sadly as happens to many people, there were weeks she'd simply go out with them before I picked them up, or would decide to go away when I was due to take them home and far worse said to them about how I left them etc, when I actually left because she was cheating but that was twisted to daddy doesn't want to be here with you. All very sad really so court was the only option even at the initial mediation she told them she will never agree to my suggestions its her way or no way so mediators could do nothing. Yet depsite all this I've never let anyone speak ill of her when kids are around it's simply not acceptable to me as regardless of my feelings she is their mum and they should respect her and not be party to bad mouthing. Court order settled it all for a long time, but since moving in with the new fella the grief has begun again and now this happens as she tells him things which aren't true.. A very narcissistic person. Kids whoever they belong to deserve better.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Received an absolutely pathetic msg via Facebook from my Ex's boyfriend advising me I am not allowed to see my own children, that I cannot go anywhere near his house to collect them now they've moved in together and if I pursue access he will sort me out 🙄😂

Simple reply of I don't need to pursue access we have a court order stipulating the agreement is 50/50 shared care and any refusal of access will see his pregnant girlfriend (my ex) have custody removed from her and given to me full time as per the court order so he is more than welcome to attempt to carry out his threats but please remember what I used to do for a living so any attempt to intimidate me simply isn't going to work, oh and see you Friday to pick them up at the agreed time 😂

His reply to me "well your just a dick head" 🙄 yes of course Im the dick head..
		
Click to expand...

Wow. I will never understand why certain people will take that kind of attitude, when all it does is make their own life more difficult. Surely would be more beneficial to keep at least a 'neutral' relationship with someone you're going to have to see regularly.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bleeding like a stuck pig, as Mog1, who is lovely, normally, has decided to claw and bite the proverbial out of me. Thanks mate. Love you too.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Received an absolutely pathetic msg via Facebook from my Ex's boyfriend advising me I am not allowed to see my own children, that I cannot go anywhere near his house to collect them now they've moved in together and if I pursue access he will sort me out 🙄😂

Simple reply of I don't need to pursue access we have a court order stipulating the agreement is 50/50 shared care and any refusal of access will see his pregnant girlfriend (my ex) have custody removed from her and given to me full time as per the court order so he is more than welcome to attempt to carry out his threats but please remember what I used to do for a living so any attempt to intimidate me simply isn't going to work, oh and see you Friday to pick them up at the agreed time 😂

His reply to me "well your just a dick head" 🙄 yes of course Im the dick head..
		
Click to expand...

I do hope you replied with "it's YOU'RE just a dickhead"


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 12, 2020)

Groupon. Account hacked.....can I get it sorted? Can I blalls!!!!!!!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 12, 2020)

Coronavirus and road accidents have absolutely nothing in common, so why use it as a comparison about deaths.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 12, 2020)

Back to work tomorrow, not looking forward to it after a month at home.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 12, 2020)

Overseas call centres...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2020)

Managing Directors who are completely useless, but think they are a cross between Richard Branson and Alan Sugar.


----------



## chellie (Mar 12, 2020)

Still searching job websites. Seen a full time job advertised at £12000 pa. How is that even allowed?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 12, 2020)

chellie said:



			Still searching job websites. Seen a full time job advertised at £12000 pa. How is that even allowed?
		
Click to expand...

Are you its not been set as pro rata for £12k as the new national living wage for 2020 comes in at around £17k based on a working week of 37.5hrs. So £12k would be well under that for an over 25 adult.


----------



## chellie (Mar 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Are you its not been set as pro rata for £12k as the new national living wage for 2020 comes in at around £17k based on a working week of 37.5hrs. So £12k would be well under that for an over 25 adult.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, says full time.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

chellie said:



			Nope, says full time.
		
Click to expand...

Seems its more than enough for a pensioner x 2.


----------



## paddyc (Mar 12, 2020)

When you get home from a long day at work got the sofa to yourself and tv remote  settling down to wach The Players Championship and then HID gets home!😡


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2020)

paddyc said:



			When you get home from a long day at work got the sofa to yourself and tv remote  settling down to wach The Players Championship and then HID gets home!😡
		
Click to expand...

get yerself a pair of trousers Pat (or a second tv   )


----------



## paddyc (Mar 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			get yerself a pair of trousers Pat (or a second tv   )
		
Click to expand...

Sky Go😀 see you later luv.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2020)

Thoroughly peed off with this virus now that it's affecting things I actually care about. Players Champ cancelled. Euros likely to be cancelled. Worst of all just heard our return flights from Slovakia in two weeks time have been cancelled. The most awkward thing is that our outbound flights are with a different airline and not yet cancelled so not really sure what to do here.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Thoroughly peed off with this virus now that it's affecting things I actually care about. Players Champ cancelled. Euros likely to be cancelled. Worst of all just heard our return flights from Slovakia in two weeks time have been cancelled. The most awkward thing is that our outbound flights are with a different airline and not yet cancelled so not really sure what to do here.
		
Click to expand...

Wait it out. They will be cancelled.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Wait it out. They will be cancelled.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I imagine they will be, but we're in limbo for the time being. And I think we might lose out some money on the accommodation we've booked as we'll probably have to cancel that ourselves.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I imagine they will be, but we're in limbo for the time being. And I think we might lose out some money on the accommodation we've booked as we'll probably have to cancel that ourselves. 

Click to expand...

Can you not claim that on your travel insurance?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can you not claim that on your travel insurance?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, the missus did it all so I'll make sure she checks that.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Coronavirus. Sick of hearing about it. I´m supposed to be going to lanzarote on Sunday but I expect it will be cancelled today it tomorrow. The world has gone mad.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 13, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Coronavirus. Sick of hearing about it. I´m supposed to be going to lanzarote on Sunday but I expect it will be cancelled today it tomorrow. The world has gone mad.
		
Click to expand...

The world really hasn't gone mad its a global Pandemic and the powers that be have an obligation to protect their countries people. I do appreciate its frustrating but its not just a common cold doing the rounds.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			The world really hasn't gone mad its a global Pandemic and the powers that be have an obligation to protect their countries people. I do appreciate its frustrating but its not just a common cold doing the rounds.
		
Click to expand...

But there seems to be conflicting information. We need ONE proper medical expert to stand up and tell us how bad it really is/isn't.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 13, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			But there seems to be conflicting information. We need ONE proper medical expert to stand up and tell us how bad it really is/isn't.
		
Click to expand...

There's always going to be conflicting information as people have their own opinions of it including experts. Best thing we can do is listen to the ones appointed by government and follow their advice. Which every nation is doing with their own specific heads of state and advisors.


----------



## chellie (Mar 13, 2020)

Youngest daughters fridge freezer has broken this afternoon. She wondered if it wasn't running properly so had given me the granddaughters insulin just in case. All food in the freezer has partially defrosted and she's also having to throw out chicken and mince from the fridge


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2020)

Sky Golf rerunning the "news" programme from earlier in the day discussing The Masters & how it will be played behind closed doors.  It's been postponed guys, spare us the "news" rerun & show us some golf; God knows you've got enough recorded highlights to show.


----------



## Piece (Mar 13, 2020)

Ted Baker. I ordered a nice blue shiny shirt, Ted size 4, online last week in a clearance sale. Turns up today as a white Ikea-like tea towel design in a size 5. 🤬


----------



## Captainron (Mar 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			You have kids living at home who want to fly the nest (assuming they can afford it), couples splitting, immigration, relocating..
On the other hand you have those moving in with each other but i doubt they will offset the others...
And different sizes of house..the "young exe0" who need a bigger house for their brood and BMW's move into a house vacated by a widow or divorcee who down sizes to a newer bungalow or small house...
Plenty of reasons...just dont build the damn things on flood plains......Vale of Aylesbury is one big flood plain and they're chucking them up anywhere they can
		
Click to expand...

Maybe this virus might cause a slow down in need


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Maybe this virus might cause a slow down in need

Click to expand...

It's going to slow the economy and hit the value of Banko de Mama and Papa who would most likely have to dip in for deposits or furnishings 
Firms could go bust along the supply chain meaning materials get more expensive so prices get higher and people cant afford them
It could also halt the building if they cant get certain stocks.
And the slowdown I think you're alluding to....sadly, fewer people to buy the houses.


----------



## Sats (Mar 14, 2020)

Having glorious sunshine whilst at work, then at the weekend prepping up for some golf and it's drizzle town


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2020)

Our over 40's Saturday football league has been postponed until further notice 
We're 2nd in the league with three games in hand on first place (three points behind), in the semi of one cup and qf of another. I really hope this doesn't ruin our season when we'll inevitably be playing midweek games to make up the lost time


----------



## drdel (Mar 14, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Our over 40's Saturday football league has been postponed until further notice 
We're 2nd in the league with three games in hand on first place (three points behind), in the semi of one cup and qf of another. I really hope this doesn't ruin our season when we'll inevitably be playing midweek games to make up the lost time 

Click to expand...

Your spectator numbers obviously means you qualify as a 'mass' gathering


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2020)

drdel said:



			Your spectator numbers obviously means you qualify as a 'mass' gathering 

Click to expand...

Yeah, two blokes and a whippet 🤣


----------



## drdel (Mar 14, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah, two blokes and a whippet 🤣
		
Click to expand...

And the whippet was the one still awake after 90min.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 14, 2020)

Work!
For the last few years my pay reviews have been poor. Of the 8 people in my role my wage is approx 10/15% higher than the rest. Due mainly to years of experience and yearly increases. 

They’ve finally realised Brexit Is going to be hell for customs clearance companies and have decided to offer new contracts with additiional clauses such as 3 months notice and also not leaving to a rival for 24 months. For accepting these terms they’ve offered everyone the same wage. 

meaning my colleagues are getting approx 25% Increases, me approx 10%.
leaving me with the choice of accepting a poor increase, or earning less than people with far less experience and hoping brexit really is turmoil in January.

The money was only really half the frustration really. They played the whole we want to reward loyalty card, whilst disregarding my 12 years as opposed to 2/3 years of my colleagues


----------



## Neilds (Mar 14, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Work!
For the last few years my pay reviews have been poor. Of the 8 people in my role my wage is approx 10/15% higher than the rest. Due mainly to years of experience and yearly increases.

They’ve finally realised Brexit Is going to be hell for customs clearance companies and have decided to offer new contracts with additiional clauses such as 3 months notice and also not leaving to a rival for 24 months. For accepting these terms they’ve offered everyone the same wage.

meaning my colleagues are getting approx 25% Increases, me approx 10%.
leaving me with the choice of accepting a poor increase, or earning less than people with far less experience and hoping brexit really is turmoil in January.

The money was only really half the frustration really. They played the whole we want to reward loyalty card, whilst disregarding my 12 years as opposed to 2/3 years of my colleagues
		
Click to expand...

Think most on this forum would love a 10% rise, I certainly would. Think you may be better keeping quiet and enjoying the extra money.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 14, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Think most on this forum would love a 10% rise, I certainly would. Think you may be better keeping quiet and enjoying the extra money.
		
Click to expand...

Would they like a 10% rise when everyone they work with gets 25%?

I realise it’s a good situation to be in, but Realistically if I wait til January and brexit happens. It will have been a poor choice to take it.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2020)

Looks like our June Alaska cruise,  Rocky Mountaineer etc off as cruising looks to be banned until at least 1st july


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Think most on this forum would love a 10% rise, I certainly would. Think you may be better keeping quiet and enjoying the extra money.
		
Click to expand...

Why?  I am in a similar position; they changed the pay arrangements at my place & everyone else caught up despite having nowhere near the experience, expertise or workload (my pay had previously been adjusted to account for ability & experience).  Recently had a meeting to try & get the workload aspect amended.  Of the two who could have assisted, one put sufficient conditions on the offer that it was never viable  (although everyone is now told that they made the offer but wasn't taken up on it), the other flat out refused a change, saying they didn't see why they should do any more work than they currently do.  For reference, their area had just under 4,000 pieces of work last year, mine had about 11,500.  And I actually take home less money than they do.  I feel your pain Dave.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 14, 2020)

Why not ask them to justify what they are doing. Explain your rationale/gripe and ask them is it fair? If you get a like it or lump it response you have a choice. Suck it up or move.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Why not ask them to justify what they are doing. Explain your rationale/gripe and ask them is it fair? If you get a like it or lump it response you have a choice. Suck it up or move.
		
Click to expand...

I have explained it numerous times. Like I said, for 4 years I’ve had my pay held against me. They were quick enough to promote me when I outshone colleagues, then put the breaks on when we had a turnover of staff and got new (cheaper folk in). 

As things stand, they’ve asked me to reconsider my stance (to refuse the offer), which would see me stay on my current contract and then come January leave for likely a better wage and leave them without their experienced staff in a time they will need more not less.
I did offer to meet in the middle and I realised a 25% raise for me would put me close to those in the position above and I wasnt after that.

I am lucky enough that my current wage and that of my missus mean that money isn’t the real reason for the frustration.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2020)

Stephen Mulhearn. Warwick Hunt.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2020)

In case anyone's missed it on the Sky golf channel, The Players has been cancelled.  

So show us some other golf please Sky, rather than Chamblee, Leonard & others pontificating like they're world leaders or health experts.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			In case anyone's missed it on the Sky golf channel, The Players has been cancelled.  

So show us some other golf please Sky, rather than Chamblee, Leonard & others pontificating like they're world leaders or health experts.
		
Click to expand...

currently 77 downloads available on sky q if you simply search “golf”.

living in a village with broadband at 5mb means there’s more there than I can download in a week


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			currently 77 downloads available on sky q if you simply search “golf”.

living in a village with broadband at 5mb means there’s more there than I can download in a week 

Click to expand...

Does that work with a V box...


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does that work with a V box... 

Click to expand...

Pass.....
Quick google says with Virgin you can still have on demand, but not sure if that’s on tv or simply via sky go app.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 15, 2020)

Karen Brady.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 15, 2020)

Scum attacking attempting to hack my accounts with CF as my e mail. I'm trawling though the ones where I spend money and having to change the e mail address and password and remove any linked cards before they get to them. Strangely they've not been at this one. Or.....maybe they have.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Would they like a 10% rise when everyone they work with gets 25%?

I realise it’s a good situation to be in, but Realistically if I wait til January and brexit happens. It will have been a poor choice to take it.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you are allowed to know what others in the company are on. Was on a military resettlement course last week and we were told it was a definite no no to discuss wages in the majority of companies - unlike the military where you have a good idea due to rank and trade


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 15, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Surprised you are allowed to know what others in the company are on. Was on a military resettlement course last week and we were told it was a definite no no to discuss wages in the majority of companies - unlike the military where you have a good idea due to rank and trade
		
Click to expand...

Lots of companies might not want wages discussed but nowt they can do to stop it. When I first got promoted I found out what everyone was on because even then they tried to low ball with talk of opportunities etc.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2020)

The wife going into a bad mood because I said its not a good idea for us to be going out for lunch for a week or so.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2020)

A very inconsiderate club member back from Spain not taking any precautions (hand washing, hand gel etc) and determined to turn up and play today. Made sure I was sitting a long way away. Granted he may not have anything wrong but surely a bit of thought and consideration and giving golf a miss this weekend wouldn't have hurt. I certainly would have.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A very inconsiderate club member back from Spain not taking any precautions (hand washing, hand gel etc) and determined to turn up and play today. Made sure I was sitting a long way away. Granted he may not have anything wrong but surely a bit of thought and consideration and giving golf a miss this weekend wouldn't have hurt. I certainly would have.
		
Click to expand...

Should have shouted to him in front of everyone wash your hands


----------



## chellie (Mar 15, 2020)

How do you know he wasn't handwashing though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A very inconsiderate club member back from Spain not taking any precautions (hand washing, hand gel etc) and determined to turn up and play today. Made sure I was sitting a long way away. Granted he may not have anything wrong but surely a bit of thought and consideration and giving golf a miss this weekend wouldn't have hurt. I certainly would have.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know that he is any more of an infection risk than you are?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Our over 40's Saturday football league has been postponed until further notice 
We're 2nd in the league with three games in hand on first place (three points behind), in the semi of one cup and qf of another. I really hope this doesn't ruin our season when we'll inevitably be playing midweek games to make up the lost time 

Click to expand...

Same for our Sunday League, where we're unbeaten. We were already going to struggle to fit all the games in. I'm fully expecting them to write it off and start again next season - they may give us promotion though as us and one other team had by far the best records in the division. Still will be a shame not to compete for the actual league win if they do that though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2020)

chellie said:



			How do you know he wasn't handwashing though.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly didn't after coming off the course. Watched him leave the locker room and walk straight down the corridor to the bar



Blue in Munich said:



			How do you know that he is any more of an infection risk than you are?
		
Click to expand...

I don't and of course no-one knows who is and isn't a risk. However, coming back from a European hotspot that's in lockdown then the risk surely has to be higher to some degree or another and I thought it would have been courtesy to stay away. It is certainly what I'd have done had I been abroad.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2020)

Amateur league refs who are really, really strict on foul throws. What's the point? All you're doing is getting the ball back in play, as long as it goes behind your head what's the problem? Let's get on with it. They are genuinely stricter on throws than Premier League refs are.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Certainly didn't after coming off the course. Watched him leave the locker room and walk straight down the corridor to the bar



I don't and of course no-one knows who is and isn't a risk. However, coming back from a European hotspot that's in lockdown then the risk surely has to be higher to some degree or another and I thought it would have been courtesy to stay away. It is certainly what I'd have done had I been abroad.
		
Click to expand...

You work in a hospital were unfortunately they’ve had one death, plus you might be inadvertently exposed to other illness’s

No matter how aware and clean you are, surely you’re more of a risk than 1 bloke coming back from Spain.

Have you not consider taking further precautions?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Same for our Sunday League, where we're unbeaten. We were already going to struggle to fit all the games in. I'm fully expecting them to write it off and start again next season - they may give us promotion though as us and one other team had by far the best records in the division. Still will be a shame not to compete for the actual league win if they do that though.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, as it turns out they've just contacted us and said that our games can continue as long as both teams agree to play. Why didn't they just say that before the weekend and we could have played our match!! Flipping joke.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Certainly didn't after coming off the course. Watched him leave the locker room and walk straight down the corridor to the bar



I don't and of course no-one knows who is and isn't a risk. However, coming back from a European hotspot that's in lockdown then* the risk surely has to be higher to some degree or another *and I thought it would have been courtesy to stay away. It is certainly what I'd have done had I been abroad.
		
Click to expand...

Why does it; where's he been in Spain; what's he been doing to avoid infection; has he been tested in Spain & found to be negative?  Just being in Spain itself doesn't necessarily mean  he's automatically a higher risk.

As Paul has said, if you're in a hospital where they've had one death, & presumably other cases being treated, are you the higher risk.


----------



## Dando (Mar 16, 2020)

some sill bint asking our CEO that if we had to work from home due to Covid "would we still get paid"


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 16, 2020)

As posted on the Coronavirus thread, the Edinburgh Festival Theatre has now closed so my Christmas present of the Round the Horne show tonight has been cancelled.
Given everything that's happening, it is only a minor irritation.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 16, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Scum attacking attempting to hack my accounts with CF as my e mail. I'm trawling though the ones where I spend money and having to change the e mail address and password and remove any linked cards before they get to them. Strangely they've not been at this one. Or.....maybe they have.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon they have, been some crazy rants from this profile over the last few weeks 😂


----------



## GG26 (Mar 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Amateur league refs who are really, really strict on foul throws. What's the point? All you're doing is getting the ball back in play, as long as it goes behind your head what's the problem? Let's get on with it. They are genuinely stricter on throws than Premier League refs are.
		
Click to expand...

I was linesman for my son's U13 match yesterday.  One of the opposition players was constantly putting one foot onto the pitch when taking throws.  I flagged and the ref gave a foul throw and I quietly explained why to the individual concerned. I was expecting some grief from the opposition parents, but in fact they backed me up.  My view is that you can't pick and choose which rules should be enforced and so you have to go by the rules as far as it is practical to do so.
Agree that the Premier League are very lax in enforcing foul throws.  Seen multiple examples of foul throws at the King Power and they are rarely pulled up on it.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 17, 2020)

GG26 said:



			I was linesman for my son's U13 match yesterday.  One of the opposition players was constantly putting one foot onto the pitch when taking throws.  I flagged and the ref gave a foul throw and I quietly explained why to the individual concerned. I was expecting some grief from the opposition parents, but in fact they backed me up.  My view is that you can't pick and choose which rules should be enforced and so you have to go by the rules as far as it is practical to do so.
Agree that the Premier League are very lax in enforcing foul throws.  Seen multiple examples of foul throws at the King Power and they are rarely pulled up on it.
		
Click to expand...

It would help if professional footballers took the throw in from within 10 yards of where the ball went out!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 17, 2020)

Downside of retirement being my hands have become girly soft... They are now sore/irritated from, possibly, over use of sanitiser... Next batch I make up I will have to reduce the level of alcohol...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 17, 2020)

GG26 said:



			I was linesman for my son's U13 match yesterday.  One of the opposition players was constantly putting one foot onto the pitch when taking throws.  I flagged and the ref gave a foul throw and I quietly explained why to the individual concerned. I was expecting some grief from the opposition parents, but in fact they backed me up.  My view is that you can't pick and choose which rules should be enforced and so you have to go by the rules as far as it is practical to do so.
Agree that the Premier League are very lax in enforcing foul throws.  Seen multiple examples of foul throws at the King Power and they are rarely pulled up on it.
		
Click to expand...

I had a foul throw given against me which was perfectly fine. I was taking a short throw in to my centre back, and the ref said I released the ball too late. If I release it earlier though it's going to go straight up in the air isn't it? What's the point of enforcing to the point where all I can do is launch it up the line? The rest of the game that's what I had to do every time, just long throw up the line. Because he wouldn't let us take a short throw in at all, it was impossible. If that is the case then the throw-in rules should be changed. As I said, the game is football, all you're doing is getting it back in play, why does the technique need to be so precise??


----------



## Dando (Mar 17, 2020)

Laura Ashley blaming covid 19 for being shite


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2020)

going in the local shop and its been ransacked


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2020)

Dando said:



			Laura Ashley blaming covid 19 for being shite
		
Click to expand...

Come on, tell us how you really feel about them 😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			going in the local shop and its been ransacked

Click to expand...

Our 24hr Tesco is closing at 10 tonight and not opening until 6 in the morning. I assume it's so they can restock the shelves
It looks like a swarm of locusts have descended .


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Our 24hr Tesco is closing at 10 tonight and not opening until 6 in the morning. I assume it's so they can restock the shelves
It looks like a swarm of locusts have descended .
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been told that’ll be the way in a lot of the 24 hour Tescos, if not more.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 17, 2020)

Raging toothache 😡


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I’ve been told that’ll be the way in a lot of the 24 hour Tescos, if not more.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't surprise me
As fast as they're putting stuff out it's being ripped off the shelves...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 17, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Raging toothache 😡
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain, quite literally; went today for a check up, emerged 90 minutes later after 2 crown preparations, and there'll be another filling when I go back to have them fitted. The anaesthetic is wearing off & I'm feeling the extent of his work.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Wouldn't surprise me
As fast as they're putting stuff out it's being ripped off the shelves...
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn’t wanna be in that early queue. 😞


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Wouldn’t wanna be in that early queue. 😞
		
Click to expand...

Think Harrods on Boxing Day.....


----------



## Wolf (Mar 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I feel your pain, quite literally; went today for a check up, emerged 90 minutes later after 2 crown preparations, and there'll be another filling when I go back to have them fitted. The anaesthetic is wearing off & I'm feeling the extent of his work.
		
Click to expand...

Literally worst pain there is I'd rather take a kicking than have toothache. I've got a broken/impacted wisdom tooth had it about a year but dentist are refusing to remove it until it comes through the gum even further.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 17, 2020)

Watching BBC news, and to inform us that the euros 2020 are cancelled the reporter has to go "live" to Wembley!
Sheesh!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 17, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Literally worst pain there is I'd rather take a kicking than have toothache. I've got a broken/impacted wisdom tooth had it about a year but dentist are refusing to remove it until it comes through the gum even further.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! My teeth are rubbish and 2 weeks ago had yet another root canal. Once the copious amounts of anaesthetic wore off it was really sore for about a week but thankfully settled down. Last one I ended up ay A&E as they thought I had sepsis and couldn't stop puking...in the end they pulled it anyhow.

Luckily I had all wisdom teeth out under a general in hospital in my 20's.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 17, 2020)

BBC dramatic "the world has changed forever" rubbish...give the facts and move on!


----------



## drdel (Mar 17, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			BBC dramatic "the world has changed forever" rubbish...give the facts and move on!
		
Click to expand...

Ahh but the BBC facts, are better then ITV'S in the 'spin' game.

Just broadcast the news, I dont want a news show!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			BBC dramatic "the world has changed forever" rubbish...give the facts and move on!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't watch the news last night, quite deliberately. I'm catching the key points on news websites to make sure I am up to date on the advice and that is it. I'm going to continue not watching it for the forseeable future. I realised I was becoming anxious by watching it and the constant negativity and 'what if (insert worst scenario possible)?' journalism. 

I appreciate it is largely negative at the moment but it is not healthy to immerse yourself in that. It wouldn't be too bad if we had 15 minutes of Corona virus and 15 minutes of other news but we don't even get that right now.

Anyway, give it a miss. You will feel better for it.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyway, give it a miss. You will feel better for it.
		
Click to expand...

I've been giving it a miss for years


----------



## IainP (Mar 17, 2020)

Part 1, not being able to decide in which to post this.
Had been looking forward to blue & red at Frilford Heath tomorrow. Contacted in the morning and all go. But received a call mid afternoon communicating the virus response. No flags,  no rakes,  no ball cleaners. Food still on but table restrictions so may be delays. To be fair, happy for us to still attend.
Then found out red has been cored & sanded. After a debate we decided to postpone. Timing 😕


----------



## Dando (Mar 17, 2020)

Trying for almost 2 hours to log in into my work system from home.

I’ve uninstalled and reinstalled the
Software, set up the various PIN numbers/passwords etc but still can’t log in

guess I’ll be going into the office tomorrow.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 17, 2020)

Premier inn

Can’t amend a booking online for a stay for this weekend.  Got to ring the call centre. Tried for an hr and gave up. 

It’s a non flex booking so at least they are letting me amend it but no option for a refund. Can’t fault them for that. 

Why can’t they just let you do it online. 

Poor customer service and they must be creating a world of pain for themselves.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I feel your pain, quite literally; went today for a check up, emerged 90 minutes later after 2 crown preparations, and there'll be another filling when I go back to have them fitted. The anaesthetic is wearing off & I'm feeling the extent of his work.
		
Click to expand...

I have paracetamol and ibuprofen. Give me an offer and HID will meet you in Cuddington car park (dark and no questions)


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Premier inn

Can’t amend a booking online for a stay for this weekend.  Got to ring the call centre. Tried for an hr and gave up.

It’s a non flex booking so at least they are letting me amend it but no option for a refund. Can’t fault them for that.

Why can’t they just let you do it online.

Poor customer service and they must be creating a world of pain for themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Have you gotta call em beciase it's this weekend? 

Allowed me to change one for next weekend online.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 17, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Have you gotta call em beciase it's this weekend?

Allowed me to change one for next weekend online.
		
Click to expand...

Was yours a non flex booking? Think you have to contact them direct for all non flex booking 

It’s not having any of it online.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Was yours a non flex booking? Think you have to contact them direct for all non flex booking

It’s not having any of it online.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that could be it....

It was a semi


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 17, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Ah, that could be it....

It was a semi 

Click to expand...

When I booked it that option wasn’t available. 

Don’t think I will bother with premier inn again if I end up out of pocket 😱


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2020)

Child paracetamol being mainly strawberry flavour 

Daughter could be allergic as wife is so it's too risky 

Having to hunt everywhere for other flavours ATM as it's home brands etc 

Very hard to track down and needed right now


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 17, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Child paracetamol being mainly strawberry flavour

Daughter could be allergic as wife is so it's too risky

Having to hunt everywhere for other flavours ATM as it's home brands etc

Very hard to track down and needed right now
		
Click to expand...

We got an orange flavoured one from our local pharmacy. Do any of your local supermarkets have pharmacies in them?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2020)

Kuenssberg up to her old tricks of lying to cover Tory mistakes


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 17, 2020)

An inability to proof read or a lack of basic maths skills, or both.  From an article on the 10 best Arnold Palmer quotes;

"Arnold Pamler won 95 professional titles in his career including seven major championships.  He won four Green Jackets, two Claret Jugs and two US Open titles."

Add three even numbers together and they must come to an even number, so 4 green jackets, 2 claret jugs and 2 US Open titles can't possibly be 7 majors.  

And I'd swear the 10th quote was Gary Player...


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			We got an orange flavoured one from our local pharmacy. Do any of your local supermarkets have pharmacies in them?
		
Click to expand...

They do but sometimes it hard to get them and their limiting them to one each ATM which is fair enough

Just we always stock up because you can't just go get Calpol like s normal person as it's strawberry 

Going every day to get one until we got 3 just incase. May sound selfish but can't risk my daughter's health


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 18, 2020)

Forum bullies.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And I'd swear the 10th quote was Gary Player...
		
Click to expand...

You can always spot a Gary Player quote because it's usually complete bloollcks


----------



## Neilds (Mar 18, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Premier inn

Can’t amend a booking online for a stay for this weekend.  Got to ring the call centre. Tried for an hr and gave up.

It’s a non flex booking so at least they are letting me amend it but no option for a refund. Can’t fault them for that.

Why can’t they just let you do it online.

Poor customer service and they must be creating a world of pain for themselves.
		
Click to expand...

As you can’t usually amend that type of booking the system won’t be set up to allow you to amend the booking. They probably haven’t had time/money to update the booking software - at least they are letting you do it over the phone


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



*Literally worst pain there is* I'd rather take a kicking than have toothache. I've got a broken/impacted wisdom tooth had it about a year but dentist are refusing to remove it until it comes through the gum even further.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you've never had kidney stones.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 18, 2020)

Neilds said:



			As you can’t usually amend that type of booking the system won’t be set up to allow you to amend the booking. They probably haven’t had time/money to update the booking software - at least they are letting you do it over the phone
		
Click to expand...

Totally understand that, they have now let you amend the date of the booking online but keeping the same hotel.

Spot on.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 18, 2020)

Slime said:



			I'm guessing you've never had kidney stones. 

Click to expand...

Or a vasectomy before the local has started to work............


----------



## Dando (Mar 18, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Or a vasectomy before the local has started to work............
		
Click to expand...

Or a paper cut


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2020)

or given birth without pain relief


----------



## Wolf (Mar 18, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Or a vasectomy before the local has started to work............
		
Click to expand...

I have actually had this, City way surgery in Rochester, they made the 1st cut before the local kicked in, felt the pain go right through my body was excruciating 🤢 I have also since (last year in fact) had it reversed also very unpleasant... 

Having been stabbed 4 times as well I've experienced many pains but it's always toothache that annoys me most I can't stand it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2020)

Being condemned to work from home is bad enough; why does it have to be the same day as the next door neighbours loft conversion starts...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I have actually had this, City way surgery in Rochester, they made the 1st cut before the local kicked in, felt the pain go right through my body was excruciating 🤢 I have also since (last year in fact) had it reversed also very unpleasant...

*Having been stabbed 4 times as well *I've experienced many pains but it's always toothache that annoys me most I can't stand it.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, you really upset Fragger didn't you?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I have actually had this, City way surgery in Rochester, they made the 1st cut before the local kicked in, felt the pain go right through my body was excruciating 🤢 I have also since (last year in fact) had it reversed also very unpleasant...

Having been stabbed 4 times as well I've experienced many pains but it's always toothache that annoys me most I can't stand it.
		
Click to expand...

Orajel is your best friend in this situation. Get the 20% benzoncaine version from the pharmacy and ignore the advice to only use it 4 (?) times a day. Use it as much as you need to. Works a treat.





EDIT - that's for toothache. No idea how it would work for a vasectomy or a stabbing but if you rub it on your old chap let us know how you get on.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Blimey, you really upset Fragger didn't you? 

Click to expand...

😂 Well if Fragger happened to be in Afghan a few years back wearing a dish dash and somehow preempted me joining the forum and pissing on his chips regularly then he had some serious crystal for balls 😂
But he probably was justified in his actions.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 18, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Orajel is your best friend in this situation. Get the 20% benzoncaine version from the pharmacy and ignore the advice to only use it 4 (?) times a day. Use it as much as you need to. Works a treat.

View attachment 29407



EDIT - that's for toothache. No idea how it would work for a vasectomy or a stabbing but if you rub it on your old chap let us know how you get on. 

Click to expand...

I'll see if I can get some as anything to relieve this pain will be a literal godsend. As for rubbing on the old chap I'll see how it goes, as long as it doesn't burn like deep heat it could be interesting 🤔


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			😂 Well* if Fragger happened to be in Afghan a few years back* wearing a dish dash and somehow preempted me joining the forum and pissing on his chips regularly then he had some serious crystal for balls 😂
But he probably was justified in his actions.
		
Click to expand...

I understand some forummers organised a whip-round for him to go to Afghan...


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I understand some forummers organised a whip-round for him to go to Afghan... 

Click to expand...

I thought we'd only got him a one-way ticket?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I understand some forummers organised a whip-round for him to go to Afghan... 

Click to expand...

Did they cock up flight booking and forget it it wasn't meant to be a return journey and in fact should've been a 1 way  trip 😉

Hobbit just beat me to it...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I thought we'd only got him a one-way ticket?
		
Click to expand...

I'm told Liverpool Phil & Stu C were organising it; check with them but don't tell Fragger, okay?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I thought we'd only got him a one-way ticket?
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't be that lucky...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I'll see if I can get some as anything to relieve this pain will be a literal godsend. As for rubbing on the old chap I'll see how it goes, as long as it doesn't burn like deep heat it could be interesting 🤔
		
Click to expand...

It numbs the area and makes it much less sensitive so maybe Mrs Wolf should be the one letting us know how good it is.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2020)

5g on my phone is slower than dial up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2020)

Mrs. BiM diagnosed with gastroenteritis & advised to take paracetamol in addition to the prescription medicine; so where will we get that then?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2020)

The amount of stockpiled medicine that will never be taken & will be thrown away 2 years down the line when it is out of date.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 18, 2020)

Having a heavy cold (I hope) at the same time of Covid-19.  Doing my head in with deciding which it is.  Pretty sure it's a cold.


----------



## Slab (Mar 18, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Having a heavy cold (I hope) at the same time of Covid-19.  Doing my head in with deciding which it is.  Pretty sure it's a cold.
		
Click to expand...

Take this online easy test to id which it is:
How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## drdel (Mar 18, 2020)

Slab said:



			Take this online easy test to id which it is:
How many fingers am I holding up?
		
Click to expand...

Hang on I need my reading specs...


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2020)

Fake news.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 18, 2020)

The amount of absolute knobs on this forum.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 18, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			The amount of absolute knobs on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a fair reflection on the human race. Perhaps a 20% quota?!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mrs. BiM diagnosed with gastroenteritis & advised to take paracetamol in addition to the prescription medicine; so where will we get that then?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to read that Rich, please wish Mrs BIM all the best from us


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I understand some forummers organised a whip-round for him to go to Afghan... 

Click to expand...

I think they hounded him 😣


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mrs. BiM diagnosed with gastroenteritis & advised to take paracetamol in addition to the prescription medicine; so where will we get that then?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that BiM.
If you're unable to get the Paracetamol, just let me know.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 18, 2020)

Slab said:



			Take this online easy test to id which it is:
How many fingers am I holding up?
		
Click to expand...

Up where?


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2020)

All the prophets of doom that seem to have surfaced recently.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 18, 2020)

Slime said:



			All the prophets of doom that seem to have surfaced recently.
		
Click to expand...

We're not the prophets.
We're mostly the ones living with the consequences of the prophets.

Also, if the prophets of doom were mistaken Pollyannas instead, their feet would be held to the fire for that as well.


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2020)

'twas a figure of speech. We have them over here.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Sorry to read that Rich, please wish Mrs BIM all the best from us
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris, will do.



Slime said:



			Sorry to hear that BiM.
If you're unable to get the Paracetamol, just let me know. 

Click to expand...

Thanks Slime, finally picked some up at a late chemists.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Chris, will do.



Thanks Slime, finally picked some up at a late chemists. 

Click to expand...

We've been finding locally that local newsagents or corner shops have been the best place for getting paracetamol


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 19, 2020)

So many teachers and parents on TV bleating and saying "what about" "we need to know" "I need answers".

This is unprecedented and those answers will be forthcoming once plans have been made - just be patient for a few days!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			So many teachers and parents on TV bleating and saying "what about" "we need to know" "I need answers".

This is unprecedented and those answers will be forthcoming once plans have been made - just be patient for a few days!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Amanda. There's millions of things we can't control. Relax and go with the flow. "Silence is a good friend who never betrays." Confucius.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 19, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Premier inn

Can’t amend a booking online for a stay for this weekend.  Got to ring the call centre. Tried for an hr and gave up.

It’s a non flex booking so at least they are letting me amend it but no option for a refund. Can’t fault them for that.

Why can’t they just let you do it online.

Poor customer service and they must be creating a world of pain for themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Well after the public flogging they have received on social media from all customers.

Fair play they have now let me cancel the booking and I await a full refund.

Well done Premier Inn for seeing sense


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2020)

The wife is prob half right here but she really annoyed me. 

At hospital she nervous (baby scan) some guy is massively kicking off at the staff over wheelchair not being available and he had to find his own for his son..

I prob shouldn't of but had s go at him saying give them a break don't you think their rather busy ATM

He goes off handle....

Again I'm prob completely wrong but didn't feel right letting him have a go at member of staff


----------



## Wolf (Mar 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			The wife is prob half right here but she really annoyed me.

At hospital she nervous (baby scan) some guy is massively kicking off at the staff over wheelchair not being available and he had to find his own for his son..

I prob shouldn't of but had s go at him saying give them a break don't you think their rather busy ATM

He goes off handle....

Again I'm prob completely wrong but didn't feel right letting him have a go at member of staff
		
Click to expand...

Nah... I'd be having none of that either especially in current climate and would do the same as you.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 19, 2020)

The dickheads sharing a video of a small scale riot in Peckham claiming it was scenes from London today... No it really wasn't today because the shop being ransacked is Blue Inc and there's not been one of those in Peckham for years 😒


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2020)

Just had a leaflet delivery person stuff half a dozen bits of junk mail through the letter box...
Bare hands, rubbing nose.......Sweet Jesus, I know these people have to earn a living but they need to think!
Off to find a pair of gloves or some clingfilm - its going straight in the outside bin.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 19, 2020)

Fed-up of listening to a hand waving bumbler whose only interested in himself, telling us how we can do it if we all pull together.....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 19, 2020)

The pondlife on the news who said he was going to carry on going out regardless and if anyone caught the virus off him it was their own fault as they should have taken the advice to stay inside.  Sorry but I really hope he catches a nasty dose of it on his own.


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2020)

Mrs Slime being criticised by one of her friends for NOT buying loo roll when there were plenty on the shelves!
Friend      : "Why didn't you buy some?"
Mrs Slime : "Because I don't need any right now".
Friend      : "Well, that was a bit stupid, you should get it while you can".

Bloody muppet!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 19, 2020)

The amount of media coverage that celebrities, the stock market and Premier League football is getting during the Corona virus crisis. Yes, they are all important but not as important as the amount of coverage they are being given.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2020)

Easyjet paying £170 million to shareholders at the same time as they are going to the Government for financial assistance & cutting staff's terms & conditions.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-51962981


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Just had a leaflet delivery person stuff half a dozen bits of junk mail through the letter box...
Bare hands, rubbing nose.......Sweet Jesus, I know these people have to earn a living but they need to think!
Off to find a pair of gloves or some clingfilm - its going straight in the outside bin.
		
Click to expand...


i knew we left knocking off the dodgy porch as the last job on the renovation for a reason (not this one obviously lol)


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Easyjet paying £170 million to shareholders at the same time as they are going to the Government for financial assistance & cutting staff's terms & conditions.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-51962981

Click to expand...

just hope they get my old man back from Portugal at the weekend! (selfish i know)


does pale in significance to what the group of american airlines have asked for! theyve requested $50bn. Over the last 5 years the same firms have "redistributed" 90% of that to shareholders and execs!!! and lets not start with Richard Branson!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Tonight I sadly sacked our long term paper delivery boy, he stays in our street and we always have a bit of banter.
 I said " because of the virus you're fired ! "
Quick as a flash  he said " do I get any redundancy payments  "


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2020)

fundy said:



*just hope they get my old man back from Portugal at the weekend! (selfish i know)*


does pale in significance to what the group of american airlines have asked for! theyve requested $50bn. Over the last 5 years the same firms have "redistributed" 90% of that to shareholders and execs!!! and lets not start with Richard Branson!
		
Click to expand...


In the circumstances wouldn't we all be?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2020)

the Coylumbridge hotel in Aviemore today.

sent a letter to all its staff today, many who have acom sa part of the job, given notice they are layed off and told to leave the premises with immediate effect, not even a weeks notice. tough times but no need to make them homeless as well as losing their jobs..


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 20, 2020)

A simple thing like trying to renew my fishing licence.
Had one for years. The Env Agency sent me a renewal notice giving my N&A, and licence number. 
Could renew online ,,or ring them, or at the Post Office.
Wanting to support local P.O. I went there. 
On his computer he needed proof of age ( gave d.o.b.) and then required 
Nat Ins number?.
What!  I've got old licence, D .L., but no , got to have N I Number.
He admitted that years ago, the renewal notice sent to me by E. A.   had a bar code on it which identified me . Then a simple case of read it and take my money.
So, air return and ring E.A. The chap needed only me confirm address and D.o.B.
Renewed OK.

So, what's going on? Is the E.A trying to drive people away from renewal at P.O. ( P.O say they are required by E. A. To gather such data- E.A say it isn't a requirement of theirs?..)
Or is P.O. gathering data?
Or what?
Whatever's going on, it has made a simple , fast process a lot worse, certainly for the local sub post offices.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 20, 2020)

I always renew at the PO for my fishing licence and never been asked anything other than birth date name and address.
looks like its a new thing by the PO.


----------



## Piece (Mar 20, 2020)

eBay descriptions. Thought I had bought a lovely pair of Boss jeans in my size. Turns out my 10 year old would struggle to get in them!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2020)

Ant Middleton.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2020)

Working from home and our online system is down, so it's going to look like I basically stopped working at 3pm. Ah well.. might be time for a beer.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 20, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Ant Middleton. 

Click to expand...

He's a bellend, my wife bought us tickets for his show, left at the interval as he was such a prat - if he was an ice cream he'd lick himself.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Just had a leaflet delivery person stuff half a dozen bits of junk mail through the letter box...
Bare hands, rubbing nose.......Sweet Jesus, I know these people have to earn a living but they need to think!
Off to find a pair of gloves or some clingfilm - its going straight in the outside bin.
		
Click to expand...

Good on you. Hope everyone does the same.
Would have been nice for the Government to ban junk mail at this time. Usually shiny surface stuff😳.
Back in the day we had a Postmaster General. He would just have sent out an order from his office and that would have been that. A good contribution to the situation at the moment.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Ant Middleton. 

Click to expand...




Wilson said:



			He's a bellend, my wife bought us tickets for his show, left at the interval as he was such a prat - if he was an ice cream he'd lick himself.
		
Click to expand...

Problem with Ant is he has become a parody of himself. His books First man in & Fear Bubble are brilliant and give an insight into what having a positive mindset, accepting your flaws and facing fears can do for you.

However he has let it get to him and in his own words you're meant to put pride before ego, sadly he has forgot that mantra and allowed his sudo fame get to him and created an Ego far beyond any pride he may have had and ultimately has a superman complex.

If he actually bought into his own teachings he'd accept pride of not passing it on would better impact his and the lives of those around him, but that doesn't stroke the ego. He likes to go on about being former SF, well he should know as former SF you do whatever you can to prevent the spread of a contagion and ultimately lead by example instead of being a sheep...

Sadly people love him, but if they want a former SF guy as a role model, they'd be better off looking at his counterparts like Mark "Billy" Billingham, Ollie  Ollerton or Foxy who aren't using their newfound fame to stroke their egos but are doing amazing charity work at home and abroad and using their fame to get others involved in beneficial projects.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Problem with Ant is he has become a parody of himself. His books First man in & Fear Bubble are brilliant and give an insight into what having a positive mindset, accepting your flaws and facing fears can do for you.

However he has let it get to him and in his own words you're meant to put pride before ego, sadly he has forgot that mantra and allowed his sudo fame get to him and created an Ego far beyond any pride he may have had and ultimately has a superman complex.

If he actually bought into his own teachings he'd accept pride of not passing it on would better impact his and the lives of those around him, but that doesn't stroke the ego. He likes to go on about being former SF, well he should know as former SF you do whatever you can to prevent the spread of a contagion and ultimately lead by example instead of being a sheep...

Sadly people love him, but if they want a former SF guy as a role model, they'd be better off looking at his counterparts like Mark "Billy" Billingham, Ollie  Ollerton or Foxy who aren't using their newfound fame to stroke their egos but are doing amazing charity work at home and abroad and using their fame to get others involved in beneficial projects.
		
Click to expand...

Until today mate I had no issue with him, have you seen the vid he put out today!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240948938364116992


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Until today mate I had no issue with him, have you seen the vid he put out today!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240948938364116992

Click to expand...

I don't have any issues with him either I fully respect what he's achieved and like a lot of what he does but just think he needs to reign himself back in a little to where he was rather than being a celeb. 

Sadly I did see that video and he's made himself out to be all the things he claims to dislike whilst showing the public he can be a complete pratt at times. 

Did you see the parody someone already made of it 😂
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10158361431869766&id=788704765


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I don't have any issues with him either I fully respect what he's achieved and like a lot of what he does but just think he needs to reign himself back in a little to where he was rather than being a celeb.

Sadly I did see that video and he's made himself out to be all the things he claims to dislike whilst showing the public he can be a complete pratt at times.

Did you see the parody someone already made of it 😂
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10158361431869766&id=788704765

Click to expand...

Loved the parody, sadly he’s still arguing it won’t affect him as “he’s so fit and strong” totally missing the point, despite some Medical people trying to educate him.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Loved the parody, sadly he’s still arguing it won’t affect him as “he’s so fit and strong” totally missing the point, despite some Medical people trying to educate him.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you'd appreciate that 😂
That sadly is the bit i mean where he has allowed his Ego to get in the way of swallowing pride and listening to facts which is the irony as he preaches to do the exact opposite, in that you swallow your pride, leave ego at the door and work with facts. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 20, 2020)

Trying to get 3 refunds from Ryanair. Yesterday they said I had inputted the wrong info. 10 times. wrong.

Today 2 refunds worked. The 3rd where I have an email from them saying I am due a refund now says I am not.

Difficult to get Ryanair to change there mind even though I have written confirmation.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 20, 2020)

The pitiful quantity of crisps inside a packet of Walkers Max double crunch multipack, why dont you just save wrapper and wrap the actual crisps instead of air? 
Thought McCoys were bad for this but this was ridiculous. Maybe a quarter full at best. 
Rip off Britain in a nutshell (or crisp packet).


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2020)

With the gyms and leisure centres ordered to be closed that's yet another avenue of pleasure curtailed as my badminton games are in the bin. Literally all that's left is the golf courses now. Although we might try and have a game of tennis on Sunday to replace the badminton..


----------



## bobmac (Mar 21, 2020)

Evangeline Lilly thinks Coronavirus is a hoax.


----------



## Slab (Mar 21, 2020)

At no-one in particular. If you are looking for a refund for xyz does it really matter if you have to wait a few weeks for an answer/resolution at a time like this?. Do you really need to have that decision/cash back in 2 days!

What the hell else are you going to spend it on when your stuck indoors for two weeks. Calm yourself and just think!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 21, 2020)

Slab said:



			At no-one in particular. If you are looking for a refund for xyz does it really matter if you have to wait a few weeks for an answer/resolution at a time like this?. Do you really need to have that decision/cash back in 2 days!

What the hell else are you going to spend it on when your stuck indoors for two weeks. Calm yourself and just think!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. My dogs meds are delayed .he can wait if it gets bad I'll pay more to get a week supply for vets

Saying that his insurance paid out the meds within 12 hours 

Normally it's 12 days


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 21, 2020)

The wife took our dog to the vets yesterday for an ongoing problem a quick examination and repeat prescription with 4 different tablets.
The Vet said good news things feel just the same that'll be £141, sometimes you wonder if they're  ripping you off.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 21, 2020)

Political point scoring on here at a time when it really isn’t important.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 21, 2020)

Our young lad butters the rescue dog had a limp for 5 weeks, initial consult said possible arthritis. X-ray showed nothing. Bloods clear. Referred to specialist. Specialist ct scanned and probed cameras in joints. Issue with his elbow. 
Insurance came back with because he had an infected wound on his paw that he opened up from getting irritated by Zoflora  in October they placed an exclusion on   and is now not covered for anything. 
So now considerably out of pocket and have a few hundred quid to my name. Still need £1600 to do the keyhole surgery. 
roll on payday!


----------



## chellie (Mar 21, 2020)

The two rude and ignorant men at the golf club today.
Yes, you were in my way when I wanted to get into the clubhouse, so move.
Yes, you were in my way when I wanted to get out of the clubhouse, so move.
But what really got my goat was that when, as a two ball we let you through, you only thanked the three men in the group whose tee box you teed off from. Walked past me like something you had stepped in 

Ignorant


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Evangeline Lilly thinks Coronavirus is a hoax. 

Click to expand...

I had the full set from a friend last night.
Coronavirus is something created by governments to kill off older people.
The 911 terror attacks were a hoax and the US government actually blew up the towers.
Oswald didn't kill Kennedy.
We were just missing man never landed on the moon but I had my head in my hands by that point and I was completely flabbergasted.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2020)

I disagree with all these conspiracy stories apart from the one that "Shaddup your face" never actually got to No.1 but was put there just to piss Ultravox off about "Vienna"


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2020)

In the shower and washing my hair, then because I'm miles away thinking about something I've forgotten if I washed my hair


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2020)

5 strange cars parked on the road outside means that someone's having a party.....
People are stupid.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			In the shower and washing my hair, then because I'm miles away thinking about something I've forgotten if I washed my hair 

Click to expand...

I've done similar - but forgot to rinse the conditioner out (more than once)! Grease is the word


----------



## DRW (Mar 21, 2020)

Hedge cutting, especially the ones with hawthorn, blackthorn, rose and holly.

Arms cut up though jumper & coat on.


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			just hope they get my old man back from Portugal at the weekend! (selfish i know)


does pale in significance to what the group of american airlines have asked for! theyve requested $50bn. Over the last 5 years the same firms have "redistributed" 90% of that to shareholders and execs!!! and lets not start with Richard Branson!
		
Click to expand...


and breathe


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2020)

I can hear some oxygen thieves taking advantage of the quiet roads to drive and/or ride at breakneck speeds around the place...wheelspins, revving etc
Just what the emergency services need - a couple of ambulances and a fire engine to cut them out of their wrecks and take up beds needed for something else that's going on..
I'd be tempted to leave them there....


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I can hear some oxygen thieves taking advantage of the quiet roads to drive and/or ride at breakneck speeds around the place...wheelspins, revving etc
Just what the emergency services need - a couple of ambulances and a fire engine to cut them out of their wrecks and take up beds needed for something else that's going on..
I'd be tempted to leave them there....
		
Click to expand...

Saw 3 cars parked at unusual angles on my trip back from the supermarket on Thursday. One on a central reservation, one on its side and one up an embankment. The 3rd one had 2 youngster being questioned by the police.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I can hear some oxygen thieves taking advantage of the quiet roads to drive and/or ride at breakneck speeds around the place...wheelspins, revving etc
Just what the emergency services need - a couple of ambulances and a fire engine to cut them out of their wrecks and take up beds needed for something else that's going on..
I'd be tempted to leave them there....
		
Click to expand...

It's a jerk in a Lambo....one of the boy's  mates has just seen it on the other side of the estate....
Would be such a shame if he puts it in a ditch....


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2020)

The amount of people on my Facebook feed who have turned into the social conscious police since the pubs closed.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 22, 2020)

Seeing both sets of next door neighbours going out to visit their mothers despite both having connections with the NHS. My MIL is 92 and lives just 2 miles away from us but all she got today was a Facetime greeting from us.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 22, 2020)

The moron or morons that did this;

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-NHS-faces-huge-strain-amid-coronavirus.html


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I can hear some oxygen thieves taking advantage of the quiet roads to drive and/or ride at breakneck speeds around the place...wheelspins, revving etc
Just what the emergency services need - a couple of ambulances and a fire engine to cut them out of their wrecks and take up beds needed for something else that's going on..
I'd be tempted to leave them there....
		
Click to expand...

From Swinley Bottom on the racecourse there is the long straight road towards Legoland. You should have heard the number of motorbikes opening it right up and screaming down there.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 23, 2020)

There could be a whole thread on this guy and his twitter feed- Piers Morgan.

Usually I quite like him but this morning on TV ‘interviewing’ Matt Hancock.

it was appalling. He over talked, continually interrupted and found him totally embarrassing. Ask a question and please let Hancock  respond. Piers you have 2 ears and 1 mouth!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			There could be a whole thread on this guy and his twitter feed- Piers Morgan.

Usually I quite like him but this morning on TV ‘interviewing’ Matt Hancock.

it was appalling. He over talked, continually interrupted and found him totally embarrassing. Ask a question and please let Hancock  respond. Piers you have 2 ears and 1 mouth!
		
Click to expand...

But the mouth is the size of the Mersey Tunnel..


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2020)

The wife wanting to take her car for its MOT, and on the way pick up her favourite window / glass cleaner spray


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			There could be a whole thread on this guy and his twitter feed- Piers Morgan.

Usually I quite like him but this morning on TV ‘interviewing’ Matt Hancock.

it was appalling. He over talked, continually interrupted and found him totally embarrassing. Ask a question and please let Hancock  respond. Piers you have 2 ears and 1 mouth!
		
Click to expand...

I heard Hancock being interviewed this morning on BBC breakfast, he is clearly doing the rounds. He answered very well, didn't dodge a single question but importantly he was allowed to answer. Considering the pressure he is under right now I think he is coming across well. 

On the whole, there is no political flannel in interviews at the moment. Ask a question, give a factual answer. There are times when the BBC interviewers are being unnecessarily aggressive as well but none will reach the low points of PM.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 23, 2020)

The unknown. I think I am going to be put into the fully isolate for 12 weeks category. Sooo many questions!! Just waiting for my letter to confirm, but we have been living pretty isolated to date anyway.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I heard Hancock being interviewed this morning on BBC breakfast, he is clearly doing the rounds. He answered very well, didn't dodge a single question but importantly he was allowed to answer. Considering the pressure he is under right now I think he is coming across well.

On the whole, there is no political flannel in interviews at the moment. Ask a question, give a factual answer. There are times when the BBC interviewers are being unnecessarily aggressive as well but none will reach the low points of PM.
		
Click to expand...

I really like Louise Minchen (sp) but thought she was out of order on Breakfast this morning. We need to stop being so critical and demanding of answers - this is such a crazy situation that the answers form and re-form as quick as the blasted virus. Those in charge are working damned hard and have probably hardly slept. Imagine the responsibility in the decision-making...I'm not saying blindly agree with them but have a heart and cut them some slack.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I really like Louise Minchen (sp) but thought she was out of order on Breakfast this morning. We need to stop being so critical and demanding of answers - this is such a crazy situation that the answers form and re-form as quick as the blasted virus. Those in charge are working damned hard and have probably hardly slept. Imagine the responsibility in the decision-making...I'm not saying blindly agree with them but have a heart and cut them some slack.
		
Click to expand...

I did not see the whole interview this morning so missed where she went down that road. Totally agree with you. It is very easy to ask questions, particularly at a time like this which is unprecedented and so much is happening day by day. Much harder to make decisions that actually affect peoples lives. I would not want their roles right now.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 23, 2020)

Seeing pictures of people queuing outside McDonalds, what part of stay at home don't they get the selfish morons?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2020)

Club introducing a booking system and unable to get a game as everyone at home has booked this weekend and next weekend already


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Club introducing a booking system and unable to get a game as everyone at home has booked this weekend and next weekend already
		
Click to expand...

  Next weekend when the clocks go forward any good?


----------



## drdel (Mar 23, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Seeing pictures of people queuing outside McDonalds, what part of stay at home don't they get the selfish morons?
		
Click to expand...

Several are fake and were from last year when there was a 'free' food promotion.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Club introducing a booking system and unable to get a game as everyone at home has booked this weekend and next weekend already
		
Click to expand...

I bet about 20% are no-shows but booking for them and their mates just in case.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 23, 2020)

drdel said:



			Several are fake and were from last year when there was a 'free' food promotion.
		
Click to expand...

Live pictures on the local news from Sixfields, Northampton.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I bet about 20% are no-shows but booking for them and their mates just in case.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. The club has set aside specific times based on the usual roll up groups and so all of those that play and have access have booked them and their mates in already. No doubt if the weather is a bit iffy or one or two decide to do other things they'll be gaps but the process is crap.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 23, 2020)

drdel said:



			Several are fake and were from last year when there was a 'free' food promotion.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there are but also pictures from today of people doing the same thing.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 23, 2020)

People who work for the NHS who should know better that think not being able to play golf because the course is booked up is an irritation, and not the fact that the golf club is open in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 23, 2020)

People/families needing to go to the shops 3 days in a row, surely, unless it’s medical, you need to sort your admin out!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			People who work for the NHS who should know better that think not being able to play golf because the course is booked up is an irritation, and not the fact that the golf club is open in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

And what about some precious downtime from what is proving to be a stressful time, and that's before the main outbreak hits. And yes, given I've paid my subs I'd like to think I'd have an opportunity to get a game, especially at a time to suit and with people I'd like to play with to clear my head and have a laugh and forget Corona for a bit


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And what about some precious downtime from what is proving to be a stressful time, and that's before the main outbreak hits. And yes, given I've paid my subs I'd like to think I'd have an opportunity to get a game, especially at a time to suit and with people I'd like to play with to clear my head and have a laugh and forget Corona for a bit
		
Click to expand...

You’re an idiot. An absolutely selfish idiot. You’re literally a danger to yourself, your friends and your loved ones and you just don’t give a damn because you’re a bit bored and stressed. 

News for you champ - we are all bored and stressed. Don’t be a moron and STAY INDOORS.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You’re an idiot. An absolutely selfish idiot. You’re literally a danger to yourself, your friends and your loved ones and you just don’t give a damn because you’re a bit bored and stressed.

News for you champ - we are all bored and stressed. Don’t be a moron and STAY INDOORS.
		
Click to expand...

I will when told to do so. At present the advice, followed by many this weekend was to go out and play golf if you wanted to while observing the guidance. Would be nice to be able to do that next weekend. HOWEVER if Boris changes that then I'll follow that guidance. As for work, I have been advised by my management to attend at present. Again if Boris changes things significantly to the point where management agree I need to be at home I will.


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Next weekend when the clocks go forward any good?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2020)

Golfers and golf club members who are blaming all and sundry for being idiots whilst being idiots themselves at golf clubs but for some reason thinks that makes them immune!

For clarification i mean those at a previous club but if the first sentence made you irate it probably applies to you too!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 23, 2020)

I think the issues with booked tee times will be resolved tomorrow.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 23, 2020)

Ordering something click and collect from Argos before Boris had his say 🙈


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 23, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Ordering something click and collect from Argos before Boris had his say 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Timing. It's everything. Me? I am waiting for a new watch to collect. All paid for, delivery to the dealer, just need to pick it up. But I can't, as the dealer is in fleet street, and it's closed, and I couldn't get there anyway.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 23, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Timing. It's everything. Me? I am waiting for a new watch to collect. All paid for, delivery to the dealer, just need to pick it up. But I can't, as the dealer is in fleet street, and it's closed, and I couldn't get there anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Mare 🙈


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2020)

Idiots
Complete Idiots
Complete f***ing idiots
Oxygen thiefs
This forum


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2020)

The wife's car might be quarantined by Audi if she doesn't pick it up early tomorrow, after it's MOT.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			Idiots
Complete Idiots
Complete f***ing idiots
Oxygen thiefs
This forum
		
Click to expand...

Get down off that fence and tell us exactly what you feel.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The wife's car might be quarantined by Audi if she doesn't pick it up early tomorrow, after it's MOT.
		
Click to expand...

Mine was supposed to be picking up her new one from the dealers on Thursday.  Bit of a nuisance but hey ho.


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 23, 2020)

Fundy....Has something got on your tits about something???
You do seem rather steamed up about something-have you-or yours been affected by the current nightmare?if so then you have everyones best wishes.
Jimbo


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 24, 2020)

Liars. Bare faced liars.

The ones who think you're as daft as you look.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Mouse season again. 

Knowing that there is a live mouse in the kitchen hiding behind a cupboard. The cat brought it in last night and the mouse shot behind the cupboard before I could catch it. Consequently the cat was made to go outside all night as punishment.


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 24, 2020)

Dry hands. I've been nicking the moisturiser from the BH as all this hand washing is drying out my hands, never needed to before in all my life. I'm sure someone a few weeks ago said something about it being a good business to be in at this point.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 24, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Dry hands. I've been nicking the moisturiser from the BH as all this hand washing is drying out my hands, never needed to before in all my life. I'm sure someone a few weeks ago said something about it being a good business to be in at this point.
		
Click to expand...

Hand cream manufacturers must be rubbing their hands at the moment.


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 24, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Hand cream manufacturers must be rubbing their hands at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Creaming it in!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2020)

My phone is telling me it's SIXTEEN BLOODY DEGREES outside on the first day we can't play golf or anything. Bloody typical that is!! Might go and stand in the garden for a bit, hopefully I don't use up all my government sanctioned exercise time though.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My phone is telling me it's SIXTEEN BLOODY DEGREES outside on the first day we can't play golf or anything. Bloody typical that is!! Might go and stand in the garden for a bit, hopefully I don't use up all my government sanctioned exercise time though.
		
Click to expand...

Go for a run/walk! Just stay away from the unclean!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2020)

Rooter said:



*Go for a run*/walk! Just stay away from the unclean!
		
Click to expand...

I actually will be, but not til 5 o'clock when I finish work. Probably be pishing down again by then.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 24, 2020)

Three lads playing football in the field behind us. When will people get the seriousness of this situation. I despair.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 24, 2020)

Cat poo on the grass is nothing compared to the bags of dog poo dumped under the shrubbery in my front garden I have found as I cleaned out all the collected debris from scum/litter louts/ bin men not bothering to pick up the waste they drop/the contents of peoples rubbish bags ripped open and blown into my front garden by the wind.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 24, 2020)

If ive been to Tenerife you've been to Elevenerife....
Please just stop.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 25, 2020)

Matt Hancock...


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2020)

People who can't follow the rules 

Hearing 2 courses near me open and their packed 

Your just going to make it worse


----------



## Dando (Mar 25, 2020)

as its nice I decided to sit in the garden to work and now the girls have joined me and they're being a royal PITA


----------



## sunshine (Mar 25, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			People who can't follow the rules

Hearing 2 courses near me open and their packed

Your just going to make it worse
		
Click to expand...

which courses?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2020)

My garden fence needs painting, the weather is decent and I can get my now at home son to do it. I don't want to go to a shop to buy it, it is not an essential trip, but the same colour online is now 3-4 times the price that it was previously. Profiteering


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 25, 2020)

The lyrca-clad cycling moron who for the past two days has come belting down a path and nearly taken me out whilst on my daily walk.   If it does it again tomorrow, I can see a re-enaction of Steve McQueen obtaining the motor bike in The Great Escape happening.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 25, 2020)

a nice walking stick in the spokes works well ,front wheel best


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2020)

know it alls, high horse riders and those who think they have the right to judge others without knowing even half the facts


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 25, 2020)

The family of 4 playing on the gym equipment in the park.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2020)

So many still not obeying the rules. Families sitting having a picnic in the park, a game of football going on, and so many still going in and out of Reading station. You can't all be key workers


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So many still not obeying the rules. Families sitting having a picnic in the park, a game of football going on, and so many still going in and out of Reading station. You can't all be key workers
		
Click to expand...

Considering super markets. Off licenses , Amazon drivers have become so important right now they could be

Altho off licenses?! Do me a favour


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2020)

A 78yr old Plymouth Brethren customer of mine.
PB people, as part of their religion, do not have televisions, radios, newspapers or computers.
I asked her whether she was aware just how dangerous the virus is.
She said she'd heard it's just a bad cold!
I told her she wasn't allowed to leave her house, she asked why not.
I said the virus can be lethal.
She just giggled and told me that God would take who he wanted, virus or no virus!
Wow, ignorance/stubbornness/bloody mindedness can kill!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 25, 2020)

Slime said:



			A 78yr old Plymouth Brethren customer of mine.
PB people, as part of their religion, do not have televisions, radios, newspapers or computers.
I asked her whether she was aware just how dangerous the virus is.
She said she'd heard it's just a bad cold!
I told her she wasn't allowed to leave her house, she asked why not.
I said the virus can be lethal.
She just giggled and told me that God would take who he wanted, virus or no virus!
Wow, ignorance/stubbornness/bloody mindedness can kill!
		
Click to expand...

Did you hear that interview on radio solent that’s doing the rounds

The woman who called in thinks it’s ok to go to the beach and to see her friends. She is 75. 

The presenter asked her if she was prepared to die for a day at the beach and her reply was yes 🤣🤣 incredible and truly a selfish individual


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2020)

My ex using Covid19 as an excuse to stop all contact with the kids. Im not just talking the 50/50 shared access but also blocked on my sons phone from being able to contact him, blocked me from calling her to be able to contact kids, done the same to my mum and had cheek to msg me telling me she did it before she blocked me.. 

Back to the solicitors we go 🙄


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2020)

A poker site thinking its ok to allow a user to have the user name Covid-19


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My ex using Covid19 as an excuse to stop all contact with the kids. Im not just talking the 50/50 shared access but also blocked on my sons phone from being able to contact him, blocked me from calling her to be able to contact kids, done the same to my mum and had cheek to msg me telling me she did it before she blocked me.. 

Back to the solicitors we go 🙄
		
Click to expand...


sorry to hear  hope you get it sorted


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My ex using Covid19 as an excuse to stop all contact with the kids. Im not just talking the 50/50 shared access but also blocked on my sons phone from being able to contact him, blocked me from calling her to be able to contact kids, done the same to my mum and had cheek to msg me telling me she did it before she blocked me..

Back to the solicitors we go 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Hope this gets sorted. It must be doing your head in. 

Thankfully I never had anything like this when I got divorced.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			sorry to hear  hope you get it sorted
		
Click to expand...

You'd think after 6 years she'd behave but we do this merry dance every sodding year, the law needs to come down harder on her but they don't its always me ends up out of pocket.. Oh well only 12 years till youngest is 18 and may get somewhere then 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Considering super markets. Off licenses , Amazon drivers have become so important right now they could be

Altho off licenses?! Do me a favour
		
Click to expand...

Sorry??? When did I mention supermarkets or off licenses? Confused


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hope this gets sorted. It must be doing your head in.

Thankfully I never had anything like this when I got divorced.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LQ appreciate the kind words. You'd think she'd grow up and have other things to focus in considering she's due to give birth in 2 weeks with her new fella 🤷🏻‍♂️

It'll get there eventually and all that matters is the kids are happy and I'll never give up.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My ex using Covid19 as an excuse to stop all contact with the kids. Im not just talking the 50/50 shared access but also blocked on my sons phone from being able to contact him, blocked me from calling her to be able to contact kids, done the same to my mum and had cheek to msg me telling me she did it before she blocked me..

Back to the solicitors we go 🙄
		
Click to expand...

My daughter texted me yesterday to tell me she won't be coming over for the next few weeks. Bit upset but she's 18 so old enough to decide for herself and I fully accept her reasoning behind it.
Hope it works out mate


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



			You'd think after 6 years she'd behave but we do this merry dance every sodding year, the law needs to come down harder on her but they don't its always me ends up out of pocket.. Oh well only 12 years till youngest is 18 and may get somewhere then 😂
		
Click to expand...

Women of her ilk need putting down, likewise "fathers" who dont take responsibility of their children. 

Good luck with the fight, your boy wont forget all of this.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			My daughter texted me yesterday to tell me she won't be coming over for the next few weeks. Bit upset but she's 18 so old enough to decide for herself and I fully accept her reasoning behind it.
Hope it works out mate 

Click to expand...

My oldest is 20 and doing same but fully understand the decision, even youngest 3 I'd understand reasons and accept not moving them about but to block all contact is her playing bloody games again. We will get there mate eventually, appreciate the sentiment buddy👍


----------



## Dando (Mar 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My ex using Covid19 as an excuse to stop all contact with the kids. Im not just talking the 50/50 shared access but also blocked on my sons phone from being able to contact him, blocked me from calling her to be able to contact kids, done the same to my mum and had cheek to msg me telling me she did it before she blocked me..

Back to the solicitors we go 🙄
		
Click to expand...

What an absolute **** 

Maybe you can catch it via talking on the phone and texting now


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The wife's car might be quarantined by Audi if she doesn't pick it up early tomorrow, after it's MOT.
		
Click to expand...

Now they decide to give MOTs 6 months exemption/extension


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry??? When did I mention supermarkets or off licenses? Confused
		
Click to expand...

You didn't

But how many people you talking about seeing could be those people


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)

Oh, the bickering.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2020)

Sam Smith 🙈


----------



## Dando (Mar 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Sam Smith 🙈
		
Click to expand...

what has “they” done now?


----------



## Slab (Mar 26, 2020)

I can’t believe the multitude of posts on here from people who have typically been sane and thoughtful…. But now they’re out to find any lame justification to post that their ‘out of house’ activity/s is so low risk blah blah blah while pointing fingers at others they’ve seen/read about online

Face it, if you go out & could come into contact with other humans or surfaces other humans have touched then you are increasing the risk of spreading the virus. You are part of the problem, pack it in!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 26, 2020)

Slab said:



			I can’t believe the multitude of posts on here from people who have typically been sane and thoughtful…. But now they’re out to find any lame justification to post that their ‘out of house’ activity/s is so low risk blah blah blah while pointing fingers at others they’ve seen/read about online

Face it, if you go out & could come into contact with other humans or surfaces other humans have touched then you are increasing the risk of spreading the virus. You are part of the problem, pack it in!
		
Click to expand...

I agree.
Practically every expert on the planet is saying stay in and yet many just look for loopholes to go out.
It's 2/3 weeks out of your life to save your life and the sooner everyone follows the advice, the sooner we can get back to normal.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 26, 2020)

Insomnia...


----------



## bobmac (Mar 26, 2020)

Junk mail


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 26, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I agree.
Practically every expert on the planet is saying stay in and yet many just look for loopholes to go out.
It's 2/3 weeks out of your life to save your life and the sooner everyone follows the advice, the sooner we can get back to normal.
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope it is just those 3 weeks.
I fully agree with yourself and Slab, far too much common sense though


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 26, 2020)

The clown who required 19 members of Keswick mountain rescue to get him off the hill after falling at the weekend.
Before the lockdown I know but still an activity which any sensible person would have avoided.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

saving_par said:



			The clown who required 19 members of Keswick mountain rescue to get him off the hill after falling at the weekend.
Before the lockdown I know but still an activity which any sensible person would have avoided.
		
Click to expand...

always gets me when when twats up here decide to treck up Ben Nevis in trainers in December


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 26, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Junk mail


Click to expand...

Agree. What's more it should have been banned in its entirety by the government as a high risk re covid 19. 
It is a sure fire way if spreading the virus.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 26, 2020)

The door on our washing machine chose last night to stop opening. It has been iffy for a while but a quick bang has always worked. Thanks to the power of the internet and a very nice man I watched a video on Youtube and saw how to open it for the time being with a piece of string, wrapping it around the frame of the door and pulling to lift the latch. It is going to be a tiresome few weeks doing this until we can get a repair person out though.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The door on our washing machine chose last night to stop opening. It has been iffy for a while but a quick bang has always worked. Thanks to the power of the internet and a very nice man I watched a video on Youtube and saw how to open it for the time being with a piece of string, wrapping it around the frame of the door and pulling to lift the latch. It is going to be a tiresome few weeks doing this until we can get a repair person out though.
		
Click to expand...

Most common cause is the door hinge having dropped where the door is leant on as you get up/down to the machine. Check to see if the catch enters the lock squarely in the middle, or if it hits the bottom of the lock. If it hits the bottom, open the door and holding the door firmly lift it slightly so as to tweak the hinge back in line.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2020)

The amount of perfect self-righteous that have suddenly appeared!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 26, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The amount of perfect self-righteous that have suddenly appeared!
		
Click to expand...

we have been here all the time you just havent noticed lol.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2020)

Lambo-lout is out doing his " look at me I've got  Lambo that makes a lot of noise"
Really Mate...at the moment nobody cares
Just go home and shut it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 26, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Most common cause is the door hinge having dropped where the door is leant on as you get up/down to the machine. Check to see if the catch enters the lock squarely in the middle, or if it hits the bottom of the lock. If it hits the bottom, open the door and holding the door firmly lift it slightly so as to tweak the hinge back in line.

Click to expand...

Thanks, I will have a look. Squeezing the handle, it is a Beko machine, handle in the door, the latch is barely moving. Maybe it always did barely move and the door hinge dropping a mm or 2 is all it needed. Equally, it could be the latch mechansim I guess. Hopefully your suggestion is correct or my bodge opening method will carry on working.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2020)

Dando said:



			what has “they” done now?
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣
He had a "meltdown" on Instagram due to the lockdown while sat at the steps of his 12M mansion. Absolute attention seeking knob end.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			🤣🤣🤣
He had a "meltdown" on Instagram due to the lockdown while sat at the steps of his 12M mansion. Absolute attention seeking knob end.
		
Click to expand...

you forgot a voice thats like someone drawing their nails down a blackboard


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

What a lovely day it is here, no wind, bright sunshine about 10 deg..... perfect for Golf


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Thanks LQ appreciate the kind words. You'd think she'd grow up and have other things to focus in considering she's due to give birth in 2 weeks with her new fella 🤷🏻‍♂️

It'll get there eventually and all that matters is the kids are happy and I'll never give up.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear this Wolfie. Consider reducing stopping maintenance and tell her you wanted to contact her but could not! Stick in there


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 26, 2020)

Our local supermarket, like most others, is offering a dedicated shopping hour to NHS workers each day. A person from a care home went on our local town moaning facebook page to complain that they work in a private care home and were not admitted. No NHS badge, no entry. We then had a further tranche of posts from people in a range of jobs also wanting to go during the same hour because they are important as well. At that rate everyone will be allowed in and the whole point is lost. Not everyone can be classed as critical, stand aside for NHS workers and stop moaning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2020)

Outpatient appointment. Two people including me in waiting area. Clinic due to start at 9.00 and all staff in by then. I was due to be seen at 9.30 and finally got seen at 10.25. Even in these difficult times that seems unacceptable when everyone was there, even if they had a couple of phone consultations in between


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Outpatient appointment. Two people including me in waiting area. Clinic due to start at 9.00 and all staff in by then. I was due to be seen at 9.30 and finally got seen at 10.25. Even in these difficult times that seems unacceptable when everyone was there, even if they had a couple of phone consultations in between
		
Click to expand...

had that when i went for another Xray on my finger.
appointment was 9am, but the radiographers didn't start till 10am


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 26, 2020)

This whole thread started because of loads of emails about GDPR. I'm now getting a whole raft of them about Covid-19, from the same people, apparently ignoring GDPR and basically all telling me that their call centres are having problems and to be patient (and then some other "advice" to make it look like they care).


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 26, 2020)

My company have told us that nobody is allowed to cancel any leave they've booked. Then they try and claim it's because it's important we maintain a work life balance.   What a crock of nonsense, it's because they don't want everyone going on holiday as soon as lockdown is lifted. But in the meantime, if you've booked two weeks off for a trip which is now cancelled, tough luck. You're now sitting at home for two weeks with nothing to do! 

They've also said you need to have 50% of your leave 'utilised' by the end of July. I don't know if that means taken or booked, but in over ten years I've never taken 50% of my leave by the end of July - I always end up a fair bit of it around Christmas. Hopefully they just mean booked by then as I'll just book two weeks off for Christmas straight away. They probably don't mean it that way though.. that would be all too easy.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our local supermarket, like most others, is offering a dedicated shopping hour to NHS workers each day. A person from a care home went on our local town moaning facebook page to complain that they work in a private care home and were not admitted. No NHS badge, no entry. We then had a further tranche of posts from people in a range of jobs also wanting to go during the same hour because they are important as well. At that rate everyone will be allowed in and the whole point is lost. Not everyone can be classed as critical, stand aside for NHS workers and stop moaning.
		
Click to expand...

People are selfish 

As a key worker I could claim I need that hour but the NHS doing the most important job right now and it's a pain yes but I think it's a Ness pain right now


----------



## Dando (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			you forgot a voice thats like someone drawing their nails down a blackboard

Click to expand...

I think that sounds better than they's singing


----------



## Neilds (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			had that when i went for another Xray on my finger.
appointment was 9am, but the radiographers didn't start till 10am

Click to expand...

They were all shopping in the supermarket 😂


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

Neilds said:



			They were all shopping in the supermarket 😂
		
Click to expand...

Alas this was last year


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			So sorry to hear this Wolfie. *Consider reducing stopping maintenance *and tell her you wanted to contact her but could not! Stick in there
		
Click to expand...

Can I suggest that you don't under any circumstances do that?  It could be seen as a tit for tat in any future court proceedings and subsequently used against you.  She seems to be digging a hole for herself, don't give her an escape route.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 26, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can I suggest that you don't under any circumstances do that?  It could be seen as a tit for tat in any future court proceedings and subsequently used against you.  She seems to be digging a hole for herself, don't give her an escape route.

Good luck with it.
		
Click to expand...

Never have nor never will stop maintenance, isn't fair on the kids to miss out because she's being a twunt. Also won't go tit for tat because when it goes back to court they can see factual evidence supports me


----------



## Slab (Mar 26, 2020)

In less than 2 minutes it seems I can buy a hair trimmer from Argos, a shirt from next and some sand and paving blocks from B&Q (so I'll wager hundreds of thousands of other non essential items and hundreds of websites are fully open)

Do these delivery drivers really need to be on the road

If it isn’t food, medical supplies or essential household consumables why not consider not ordering until the lock-down phase has passed (& it stands to reason the more that can stay at home/avoid all contact then the shorter the lockdown phase will be)


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 26, 2020)

Slab said:



			In less than 2 minutes it seems I can buy a hair trimmer from Argos, a shirt from next and some sand and paving blocks from B&Q (so I'll wager hundreds of thousands of other non essential items and hundreds of websites are fully open)

Do these delivery drivers really need to be on the road

If it isn’t food, medical supplies or essential household consumables why not consider not ordering until the lock-down phase has passed (& it stands to reason the more that can stay at home/avoid all contact then the shorter the lockdown phase will be)
		
Click to expand...

Not saying it's fair on the drivers or anything, but I imagine a lot of things being ordered are projects or activities to keep people sane during the lockdown. Not things they would order if there wasn't a lockdown or after the lockdown.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Outpatient appointment. Two people including me in waiting area. Clinic due to start at 9.00 and all staff in by then. I was due to be seen at 9.30 and finally got seen at 10.25. Even in these difficult times that seems unacceptable when everyone was there, even if they had a couple of phone consultations in between
		
Click to expand...

Homie, really? Moaning about the NHS at the current time? Have a little think. Go and make a video, putting in your kitchen, I need some content 👍


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Not saying it's fair on the drivers or anything, but I imagine a lot of things being ordered are projects or activities to keep people sane during the lockdown. Not things they would order if there wasn't a lockdown or after the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

Social opiate. I’m waiting patiently for my ‘how to start a revolution’ starter kit. That will learn em


----------



## DaveR (Mar 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			🤣🤣🤣
He had a "meltdown" on Instagram due to the lockdown while sat at the steps of his 12M mansion. Absolute attention seeking knob end.
		
Click to expand...

Poor little darling, my heart bleeds for him/her/them. So glad he doesn't have to put up with any real life problems like no money coming in to pay bills etc.


----------



## Slab (Mar 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Not saying it's fair on the drivers or anything, but I imagine a lot of things being ordered are projects or activities to keep people sane during the lockdown. Not things they would order if there wasn't a lockdown or after the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

I get folks want to keep themselves busy & occupied (avoiding insanity is pushing it though  )

Though I'll wager if they really put their mind to it they can find things to do that don't involve risking those in the supply chain needed to get a non-essential item from A-B


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 26, 2020)

Well taking my mind off this whole virus

I have a real random minor bug bear

when you have some oven chips by mccains

the ones that are really long

never cook as well..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 26, 2020)

Slab said:



			In less than 2 minutes it seems I can buy a hair trimmer from Argos, a shirt from next and some sand and paving blocks from B&Q (so I'll wager hundreds of thousands of other non essential items and hundreds of websites are fully open)

Do these delivery drivers really need to be on the road

If it isn’t food, medical supplies or essential household consumables why not consider not ordering until the lock-down phase has passed (& it stands to reason the more that can stay at home/avoid all contact then the shorter the lockdown phase will be)
		
Click to expand...

We had a DHL driver in yesterday. His load is significantly down but he expects some uptake once the home shopping really kicks in. For around 10 days now drivers have been told to take parcels to the door, press the bell, knock etc, step well away from the door. When the customer opens the door they take their name and the driver signs for it. That process is fine, easy to isolate. 

The roads are empty, much easier for him to get around, minimal accident risks right now.

Part of his load may be essential supplies, the other may be fluff. To justify the cost of being out for the essentials, remember they do not know what is in the parcel, you need the fluff as well. If they only have 3 parcels on a vehicle that vehicle will not be going anywhere. What if those are needed for essential matters?

The drivers we have seen are wearing gloves, they are also using hand sanitizer a lot, wipes as well.

I see what you are saying and agree some are undoutedly unnecessary. It is a balance though.


----------



## Slab (Mar 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We had a DHL driver in yesterday. His load is significantly down but he expects some uptake once the home shopping really kicks in. For around 10 days now drivers have been told to take parcels to the door, press the bell, knock etc, step well away from the door. When the customer opens the door they take their name and the driver signs for it. That process is fine, easy to isolate.

The roads are empty, much easier for him to get around, minimal accident risks right now.

Part of his load may be essential supplies, the other may be fluff. To justify the cost of being out for the essentials, remember they do not know what is in the parcel, you need the fluff as well. If they only have 3 parcels on a vehicle that vehicle will not be going anywhere. What if those are needed for essential matters?

The drivers we have seen are wearing gloves, they are also using hand sanitizer a lot, wipes as well.

I see what you are saying and agree some are undoutedly unnecessary. It is a balance though.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely a balance, all i'm suggesting is cut down the non-essential orders and the driver is less exposed, the number of pickers needed in the warehouse can be reduced/eliminated, the managers needed to manage the pickers are reduced etc etc etc
It takes several people to get that non-essential item to the garden gate, its not what the driver does with it in the last 50yards its every yard moved to/from work & at work by every person used in order to get it to the gate


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 26, 2020)

Slab said:



			Absolutely a balance, all i'm suggesting is cut down the non-essential orders and the driver is less exposed, the number of pickers needed in the warehouse can be reduced/eliminated, the managers needed to manage the pickers are reduced etc etc etc
It takes several people to get that non-essential item to the garden gate, its not what the driver does with it in the last 50yards its every yard moved to/from work & at work by every person used in order to get it to the gate
		
Click to expand...

Amazon have cut down what their offering to focus onto essiental items


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Never have nor never will stop maintenance, isn't fair on the kids to miss out because she's being a twunt. Also won't go tit for tat because when it goes back to court they can see factual evidence supports me
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, just concerned you were considering it as I thought you'd liked the post that suggested it.  Sorry if I got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## chellie (Mar 26, 2020)

Had to drive to the garage to get new tyres. Yet again F## morons have come to the coast to go on the beach and sand dunes. Admittedly not as many as the weekend just gone but lord help us if the weather is good again


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 26, 2020)

chellie said:



			Had to drive to the garage to get new tyres. Yet again F## morons have come to the coast to go on the beach and sand dunes. Admittedly not as many as the weekend just gone but lord help us if the weather is good again

Click to expand...

Hopefully they will get picked up and issued with a nice fine.

Thats why we will be under lockdown for at least 2 months


----------



## chellie (Mar 26, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hopefully they will get picked up and issued with a nice fine.

Thats why we will be under lockdown for at least 2 months 

Click to expand...

Hope so but I somehow doubt it. We'd have to have police just patrolling the road non-stop to enforce it.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 26, 2020)

Breaking the front half of one of my teeth clean off whilst eating a chicken wing.. Don't often have issues with my teeth (quite a few were knocked out in my younger, sportier years though). Rang the Dentist to be told that they'd shut down half the clinic and were only taking emergencies...

Then I did the stupidest thing I've ever done... They asked how painful it was... I answered honestly..

"Not particularly. Only when I put pressure on it.."

"Oh well then, it's not really an emergency. Ring us back if it starts hurting."

So now I'm stuck here looking like Cletus the slack jawed yokel, not able to chew anything on the left side of my mouth, during the biggest health crisis for decades.. Brilliant..



Oh, and do you want to know when/where I last had to visit a dentist?
June 30th 2007. In Glasgow... That's right, when they bombed the airport.. They shut all the hospitals and clinics just in case there were casualties.. I ended up lancing my own abscess with a sewing pin washed with Bombay Sapphire gin. Did a bloody good job of it as well..


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2020)

chellie said:



			Had to drive to the garage to get new tyres. Yet again F## morons have come to the coast to go on the beach and sand dunes. Admittedly not as many as the weekend just gone but lord help us if the weather is good again

Click to expand...

Good news is the forecast for the weekend is for it to be baltic...


----------



## chellie (Mar 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Good news is the forecast for the weekend is for it to be baltic...
		
Click to expand...

Need it to pee down as well I think to really deter them.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 26, 2020)

Just bad timing in changing jobs.  Handed in my notice five weeks ago, last day is tomorrow and meant to start new job on Wednesday. In both roles everyone is currently working, but from home. New employer just called saying they definitely still want me, but can they delay the start date for an indefinite period of time and will your current employer consider keeping you on for a while!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 26, 2020)

chellie said:



			Had to drive to the garage to get new tyres. Yet again F## morons have come to the coast to go on the beach and sand dunes. Admittedly not as many as the weekend just gone but lord help us if the weather is good again

Click to expand...

Phoned up as I need to order mine and could be up to 2 weeks as wholesalers on short time , it's ok as it's not like I'm going anywhere apart from around 30 miles next week on my work day .


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2020)

chellie said:



			Had to drive to the garage to get new tyres. Yet again F## morons have come to the coast to go on the beach and sand dunes. Admittedly not as many as the weekend just gone but lord help us if the weather is good again

Click to expand...

theyve had to disperse some groups down here and have now advised sitting on a seaside bench is not your 1 exercise a day!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 26, 2020)

Bin bags!! Why do they make poorly made ones.

Best ones I found Tesco 100l tie top

Hard to get ATM due to virus and Tesco being rammed 

Got some others

Ripped opening and ripped getting out

AAwfuk


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			theyve had to disperse some groups down here and have now advised sitting on a seaside bench is not your 1 exercise a day!
		
Click to expand...

SIGH!


Christchurch Police UK
18 mins · 
These are a list of excuses that we were given today for people being out:
"We are just tidying our beach hut as exercise!"
"I am just having a rest and a cuppa!"
" I need to paint my beach hut!"
" I need to walk by dog at the beach!"
" I don't have a garden!"
"The hotel where we work is shut and we have nothing to do! (Whilst a group of them were playing football!")
" I am just checking a loose nut on my bike! (whilst at the beach)
" I am just admiring the view!"
" My friend has Coronavirus, I feel guilty now!"
" I have come to fill up my bike!" (Traveled from New Milton to Mudeford and was at Mudeford Quay!)
" My son is a Doctor, he would kill me if he knew I was out!"
" I am out for Health and Safety reasons, to check on the sea for fishing tomorrow!"
" I am disbaled and walk with sticks but cant walk in Bransgore but can walk in Highcliffe!"
" I am meeting with my best friend!" whose car then failed to start so in turn had to call recovery!

NONE of the above would be deemed as an essential reason to be out!!

Please think before you leave home 'Do I need to go out? Is it an essential journey?'


----------



## Neilds (Mar 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			SIGH!


Christchurch Police UK
18 mins ·
These are a list of excuses that we were given today for people being out:
"We are just tidying our beach hut as exercise!"
"I am just having a rest and a cuppa!"
" I need to paint my beach hut!"
" I need to walk by dog at the beach!"
" I don't have a garden!"
"The hotel where we work is shut and we have nothing to do! (Whilst a group of them were playing football!")
" I am just checking a loose nut on my bike! (whilst at the beach)
" I am just admiring the view!"
" My friend has Coronavirus, I feel guilty now!"
" I have come to fill up my bike!" (Traveled from New Milton to Mudeford and was at Mudeford Quay!)
" My son is a Doctor, he would kill me if he knew I was out!"
" I am out for Health and Safety reasons, to check on the sea for fishing tomorrow!"
" I am disbaled and walk with sticks but cant walk in Bransgore but can walk in Highcliffe!"
" I am meeting with my best friend!" whose car then failed to start so in turn had to call recovery!

NONE of the above would be deemed as an essential reason to be out!!

Please think before you leave home 'Do I need to go out? Is it an essential journey?'
		
Click to expand...

The thing that is winding me up is watching the news and seeing all the reporters out and about, telling us not to travel. Why do they think we will take more notice of the news if they are in a particular location. It is bad enough when they report from floods stood knee deep in water, or tell us not to drive in snowy weather as they are stood out in a blizzard! They should practice what they preach, being out reporting is not essential


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2020)

Well I guess Orikoru (so wtf does that name mean then?) is in the same boat as me.
All football leagues below a certain level have been cancelled, results null and void, no promotion or relegation.
Gutted, league and cup double were nailed on, we only had 9 games left in the season as well


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Well I guess *Orikoru* (so* wtf does that name mean* then?) is in the same boat as me.
All football leagues below a certain level have been cancelled, results null and void, no promotion or relegation.
Gutted, league and cup double were nailed on, we only had 9 games left in the season as well 

Click to expand...

I think it's Sanskrit for folded crisps.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2020)

Slime said:



			I think it's Sanskrit for folded crisps.
		
Click to expand...

Google search Orikoru 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Well I guess Orikoru (so wtf does that name mean then?) is in the same boat as me.
All football leagues below a certain level have been cancelled, results null and void, no promotion or relegation.
Gutted, league and cup double were nailed on, we only had 9 games left in the season as well 

Click to expand...

Yeah here's a link to our league: Harrow Sunday Challenge Football League 
Surely Wood is us - only 2 points dropped but we'll never know whether we would've won the division or not. On the upside I imagine the league will offer us promotion, as they are always reshuffling the teams around - it's not like pro leagues where things are more fixed. It'll be a tough decision whether we take it or not - on the one we feel like we deserve promotion, on the other hand we might like a go at winning our division for real. 

Since you asked, my name is what I got when I put my real name into a 'what is you Japanese name' generator many, many years ago. I've still got no idea if it was genuine or a slightly racist mock-up, but I liked the sound of it and it I always try to use names that are unique so I never have put numbers after it when signing up for new websites etc.
(Just googled it and got something similar so genuine enough I think.)


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 26, 2020)

Today is my birthday 

It's been a very weird one. Tried to make most / best of the situation ..

Couldn't see my friends or parents etc so did video calls

My sister walked round put my present in porch and watched me open via the window .. my daughter waved at her lovely 

Got to spend some time at home

Have come to work.. decided right as it's Mt birthday im at least going to treat myself to my fav curry 

Chicken tikka Madras .. just right 

It arrives ... It's a blooming vinderloo!!!!?? The potatoes gave it away

Far too hot for me.. so it's ended up being chicken tikka bits.. a naan and 3 popadoms 

£15 well spent 

However I appreciate there are people far worse off than me.


----------



## IainP (Mar 26, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Today is my birthday 

It's been a very weird one. Tried to make most / best of the situation ..

Couldn't see my friends or parents etc so did video calls

My sister walked round put my present in porch and watched me open via the window .. my daughter waved at her lovely 

Got to spend some time at home

Have come to work.. decided right as it's Mt birthday im at least going to treat myself to my fav curry 

Chicken tikka Madras .. just right 

It arrives ... It's a blooming vinderloo!!!!?? The potatoes gave it away

Far too hot for me.. so it's ended up being chicken tikka bits.. a naan and 3 popadoms 

£15 well spent 

However I appreciate there are people far worse off than me.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, was mine today also. Originally the children were all going to come back for a restaurant meal. Instead it was messages  and a zoom video call, which was quite fun.
I also chose a chicken madras, but mine arrived as expected 👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 26, 2020)

IainP said:



			Ha, was mine today also. Originally the children were all going to come back for a restaurant meal. Instead it was messages  and a zoom video call, which was quite fun.
I also chose a chicken madras, but mine arrived as expected 👍
		
Click to expand...

Happy birthday to yourself! 

Just a shame I been looking forward to this all day 

Made me very sad 

Going to be a long night aswell without food ... Can't even go McDonald's


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Today is my birthday

It's been a very weird one. Tried to make most / best of the situation ..

Couldn't see my friends or parents etc so did video calls

My sister walked round put my present in porch and watched me open via the window .. my daughter waved at her lovely

Got to spend some time at home

Have come to work.. decided right as it's Mt birthday im at least going to treat myself to my fav curry

Chicken tikka Madras .. just right

It arrives ... It's a blooming vinderloo!!!!?? The potatoes gave it away

Far too hot for me.. so it's ended up being chicken tikka bits.. a naan and 3 popadoms

£15 well spent

However I appreciate there are people far worse off than me.
		
Click to expand...




IainP said:



			Ha, was mine today also. Originally the children were all going to come back for a restaurant meal. Instead it was messages  and a zoom video call, which was quite fun.
I also chose a chicken madras, but mine arrived as expected 👍
		
Click to expand...

And mine, Happy Birthday Guys.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2020)

Boris telling everyone it's ok to go out and exercise


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 27, 2020)

The muppet who had just joined our club constantly e-mailing me to ask when he will get given his official handicap as he had put three cards in the box before the clubhouse was closed.


----------



## Dando (Mar 27, 2020)

I am working in the living room with the radio playing through the alexa and my OH is stropping in the kitchen shouting at the alexa in there to play certain songs and so she is also changing the songs I am listening too


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The muppet who had just joined our club constantly e-mailing me to ask when he will get given his official handicap as he had put three cards in the box before the clubhouse was closed.
		
Click to expand...

What does he want it for?


----------



## Dando (Mar 27, 2020)

squirrels digging up some of the bulbs I planted


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What does he want it for? 

Click to expand...

A couple of us thought it would be funny to say he could only play in competitions in 2020 if he played 18 holes with the Captain or Vice-Captain within the next fortnight.    And that he would have to sneak down to the club in secret to meet them there.


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 27, 2020)

I returned my library books last Friday... As the place was pretty busy I didn't loiter and pick any more... Regretting that now...


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2020)

So Charlie and Johnson test positive for CV, how they've been tested ahead of frontline workers is an absolute travesty, yet us plebs need to be on deaths door before we get the chance to be tested.....


----------



## Wolf (Mar 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			So Charlie and Johnson test positive for CV, how they've been tested ahead of frontline workers is an absolute travesty, yet us plebs need to be on deaths door before we get the chance to be tested.....
		
Click to expand...

Think most would argue the Prime minister running the country is a key worker, glad he got tested.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			So Charlie and Johnson test positive for CV, how they've been tested ahead of frontline workers is an absolute travesty, yet us plebs need to be on deaths door before we get the chance to be tested.....
		
Click to expand...

I agree about Charlie. 

But the PM has a massive role in this and certainly should be tested.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			So Charlie and Johnson test positive for CV, how they've been tested ahead of frontline workers is an absolute travesty, yet us plebs need to be on deaths door before we get the chance to be tested.....
		
Click to expand...

So let's just let the Prime Minister self-isolate and hope he's ok. Really.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2020)

The BBC. Doing my head in at the moment. Trying to pick holes in every measure the government introduce. Naga this morning not having a clue about the new measures being based upon profits and not earnings...seems now Laura Wonky Face broke the news about Boris...course she did.

Never mind the scaremongering and dramas rather than just giving the news.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The BBC. Doing my head in at the moment. Trying to pick holes in every measure the government introduce. Naga this morning not having a clue about the new measures being based upon profits and not earnings...seems now Laura Wonky Face broke the news about Boris...course she did.

Never mind the scaremongering and dramas rather than just giving the news.
		
Click to expand...

They also did a promo on the 7am bulletin from 2 self employed people, one of whom was defintely stating wrong things about the statement last night, the other was questionable. Why give them airtime, spread worry when anyone from the business unit could have told them they were wrong. Show them in a Q & A by all means, they can be corrected instantly, but not on their own.

Naga was beeing annoyingly aggressive this morning, as you say looking to pick holes wherever. I really dislike the manner and tone in which these interviews are happening right now. The politicians are actually giving straight answers, for once, so there is no need for it.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 27, 2020)

Typical, an absolute belter of a day and I can’t play golf 😂😂
On the plus side, grass cut and garage tidied and it’s not even lunch yet 😀


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They also did a promo on the 7am bulletin from 2 self employed people, one of whom was defintely stating wrong things about the statement last night, the other was questionable. Why give them airtime, spread worry when anyone from the business unit could have told them they were wrong. Show them in a Q & A by all means, they can be corrected instantly, but not on their own.

Naga was beeing annoyingly aggressive this morning, as you say looking to pick holes wherever. I really dislike the manner and tone in which these interviews are happening right now. The politicians are actually giving straight answers, for once, so there is no need for it.
		
Click to expand...


their so called finance expert was quoting the wrong tax year on their website last night too (one that hasnt even finished!)


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			So let's just let the Prime Minister self-isolate and hope he's ok. Really.
		
Click to expand...

That’s what he expects everyone else to do, including key workers. no?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			That’s what he expects everyone else to do, including key workers. no?
		
Click to expand...

It's not what he expects rather than what can/can't be done with limited testing kits. If I had to choose between the PM and a Doctor or Nurse being tested then I'm sorry but I choose the leader of the country every time.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			It's not what he expects rather than what can/can't be done with limited testing kits. If I had to choose between the PM and a Doctor or Nurse being tested then I'm sorry but I choose the leader of the country every time.
		
Click to expand...

Really?  This is the same person who was bragging about shaking hands with patients who had CV 2 weeks ago!! 

Wow.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 27, 2020)

The total muppet in Tesco's just now who did not think the 2m rule applied to him and was just piling his shopping on behind me in spite of being told multiple times to back away.  When I had finished packing, security were dealing with him.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			It's not what he expects rather than what can/can't be done with limited testing kits. If I had to choose between the PM and a Doctor or Nurse being tested then I'm sorry but I choose the leader of the country every time.
		
Click to expand...

I'd choose the person most likely to make a positive impact after years of job specific training. 

Who'd be easier to replace?


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 27, 2020)

I'd hate to be regarded as an apologist for Boris, but he is after all the PM. And I'm sure it would be far more effective for him to do his (fairly important ) job if he was not in isolation. So it's simple. Do the test. Negative, carry on as normal. Positive (as it turned out). then unfortunately into isolation.  

I think some folk need to come into the real world.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			I'd hate to be regarded as an apologist for Boris, but he is after all the PM. And I'm sure it would be far more effective for him to do his (fairly important ) job if he was not in isolation. So it's simple. Do the test. Negative, carry on as normal. Positive (as it turned out). then unfortunately into isolation. 

I think some folk need to come into the real world.
		
Click to expand...

Let’s be honest, Johnson is only the front, the country would roll on without him.

My concern is why frontline staff aren’t routinely being checked when they’re in and around patients with it, potentially taking it home to their families. The only time ”normal” people are being tested is when they’re admitted to hospital. It’s wrong.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The total muppet in Tesco's just now who did not think the 2m rule applied to him and was just piling his shopping on behind me in spite of being told multiple times to back away.  When I had finished packing, security were dealing with him.
		
Click to expand...

I was a bit worried about going shopping this morning , but was very impressed at Tesco's safety measures. 2 guys at the entrance and exit guiding people,  they could do with protective screens for check out staff.
Long ques outside all keeping at least 2 mt distance only letting 1 in as 1 left, inside there was plenty of space and everyone kept their distances.
I felt like a robber with my hoodie, mask, snood and rubber gloves on. I passed a few folk I knew but they didn't recognise me lol
Shelves were well mostly stocked except for loo rolls and wholemeal pasta, plenty of the essential stuff like wine and brandy


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Let’s be honest, Johnson is only the front, the country would roll on without him.

My concern is why frontline staff aren’t routinely being checked when they’re in and around patients with it, potentially taking it home to their families. The only time ”normal” people are being tested is when they’re admitted to hospital. It’s wrong.
		
Click to expand...

atm we simply don’t have enough tests. 

My missus has been of school for the last week with the kids, I’m living in isolation and doing all the shops so she doesn’t need to go out. She is still checking hers and our daughters temps every morning and night. The rest of the family are the same. If we made tests available for everyone then we’d be out of supply instantly as everyone would develop a cough and be paranoid.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 27, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Today is my birthday

It's been a very weird one. Tried to make most / best of the situation ..

Couldn't see my friends or parents etc so did video calls

My sister walked round put my present in porch and watched me open via the window .. my daughter waved at her lovely

Got to spend some time at home

Have come to work.. decided right as it's Mt birthday im at least going to treat myself to my fav curry

Chicken tikka Madras .. just right

It arrives ... It's a blooming vinderloo!!!!?? The potatoes gave it away

Far too hot for me.. so it's ended up being chicken tikka bits.. a naan and 3 popadoms

£15 well spent

However I appreciate there are people far worse off than me.
		
Click to expand...

Happy birthday!

Tikka, Madras, Vindaloo - three very different recipes using different ingredients and flavours. Not sure how they can mix these up


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 27, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Happy birthday!

Tikka, Madras, Vindaloo - three very different recipes using different ingredients and flavours. Not sure how they can mix these up
		
Click to expand...

Tikka Is just how the meat is cooked.. I always have a tikka Madras as it adds extra flavour to the meat and makes sure it's cooked 

You can tikka any curry


----------



## Dando (Mar 27, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Tikka Is just how the meat is cooked.. I always have a tikka Madras as it adds extra flavour to the meat and makes sure it's cooked

You can tikka any curry
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried the tarka? It’s like a madras only a little ‘otter!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 27, 2020)

Dando said:



			Have you tried the tarka? It’s like a madras only a little ‘otter!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't no

Madras is my go to

I do like a varity of flavours but it is my preferred 

We ordering in again tomorrow so will see how that goes


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Tikka Is just how the meat is cooked.. I always have a tikka Madras as it adds extra flavour to the meat and *makes sure it's cooked*

You can tikka any curry
		
Click to expand...

If you go somewhere decent this shouldn’t be a concern.


----------



## IanM (Mar 27, 2020)

I always thought "tiikka" was the cut of meat, not how it was cooked... but there you go.............and there I was primed with the "otter" joke, scroll down and have been beaten to it!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I haven't no

Madras is my go to

I do like a varity of flavours but it is my preferred

We ordering in again tomorrow so will see how that goes
		
Click to expand...

If you fancy cooking I have a seriously good Madras recipe if you want it.
Only problem is, will going out to buy the ingredients be classed as essential shopping? I'd say yes obviously


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2020)

Dando said:



			Have you tried the tarka? It’s like a madras only a little ‘otter!
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			I haven't no

Madras is my go to

I do like a varity of flavours but it is my preferred

We ordering in again tomorrow so will see how that goes
		
Click to expand...

Whoosh!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2020)

My computer reminding me that I'm seeing Santana this evening.  Thanks for that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2020)

Yesterday's random irritation was 6 hours on hold to make changes to Mrs. BiM's car insurance.  6 hours of the phone on speaker whilst I worked and the irritating "jingly muzak".


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2020)

Mrs Slime, when out for a walk, saw two people with back packs reading a map!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 27, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Whoosh!!   

Click to expand...

That's gone so far over my head it's ended up on a Heathrow flight path


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 27, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			If you go somewhere decent this shouldn’t be a concern. 

Click to expand...

It all started when I ordered at work once and we had just moved to the area knew no take aways. Loved the curry but the chicken was a bit pink for me

So then on I ordered that to make sure

Ended up preferring the flavour


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2020)

BBC again. Coverage on the 6 o'clock news gushing about a kid missing his birthday party so all his friends were driven past his house to wish him a happy birthday...

Essential journeys??


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			BBC again. Coverage on the 6 o'clock news gushing about a kid missing his birthday party so all his friends were driven past his house to wish him a happy birthday...

Essential journeys??
		
Click to expand...


turn it off and start the knitting


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			turn it off and start the knitting 

Click to expand...

That will really wind me up! Not ready for another go...saving it for Sunday when the weather is rubbish and no sport on TV.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2020)

J McClean! Hopefully all those that defended him over the years on here will be as quick to condemn!


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			BBC again. Coverage on the 6 o'clock news gushing about a kid missing his birthday party so all his friends were driven past his house to wish him a happy birthday...

Essential journeys??
		
Click to expand...

It is my birthday today and it's my first birthday without sharing it with my twin brother .......................... in 62 years!
It breaks my heart, but doesn't kill me.
A non-essential journey could.
Just got to do what's right, regardless of how difficult that may be.
Short term pain for long term gain.
Total no brainer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2020)

One of our nurses going to a local Asda who were opening early for NHS staff. Massive queue and she estimated about a 30%-70% split between NHS and ordinary folk and no separation so those in front of her (and therefore non-essential) let in without any check for ID or staff passes. Total waste of time


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			One of our nurses going to a local Asda who were opening early for NHS staff. Massive queue and she estimated about a 30%-70% split between NHS and ordinary folk and no separation so those in front of her (and therefore non-essential) let in without any check for ID or staff passes. Total waste of time
		
Click to expand...

How on earth can she estimate that??

Did she wear scrubs Or something whilst the rest were in civvies?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			J McClean! Hopefully all those that defended him over the years on here will be as quick to condemn!
		
Click to expand...

You've got me. Who is he?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You've got me. Who is he?
		
Click to expand...

Stoke footballer refuses to wear a poppy, which I do agree is his right.

Posted a pic on his Instagram about home schooling, decided to do it about history and wore a balaclava for comedic effect.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			How on earth can she estimate that??

Did she wear scrubs Or something whilst the rest were in civvies?
		
Click to expand...

Because there were plenty in the queue that had come off the night shift at the hospital she recognised and some in the queue had kids with them (bit of a giveaway). I think her bigger gripe was the fact that there was no checks at all and so the NHS didn't really get any benefit for getting there early.


----------



## drdel (Mar 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			BBC again. Coverage on the 6 o'clock news gushing about a kid missing his birthday party so all his friends were driven past his house to wish him a happy birthday...

Essential journeys??
		
Click to expand...

Yes they do manage to beggar it up. Broadcasting reports that PM and Health Sec have only mild infections and are then show them happily chatting. How many are going to see that and wonder what the fuss is all about - really helpful!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Because there were plenty in the queue that had come off the night shift at the hospital she recognised and some in the queue had kids with them (bit of a giveaway). I think her bigger gripe was the fact that there was no checks at all and so the NHS didn't really get any benefit for getting there early.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree that they should check everyone and her guesstimate may well be right. But her logic that she’s simply presuming that all that she didn’t recognise from a previous night shift is massively flawed.
as to the kids, if it was whole families then. I’d probably agree that there pulling a fast one, but if it was simply one parent. It could be that the other parent is a key worker.

Considering the support for the nhs last night, I think more people may be respecting it than people believe.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Stoke footballer refuses to wear a poppy, which I do agree is his right.

Posted a pic on his Instagram about home schooling, decided to do it about history and wore a balaclava for comedic effect.
		
Click to expand...

Comedic effect? He posted it on Instagram for the world to see!


Teaching his 2 kids history whilst wearing a balaclava! Absolutely hilarious!! I take it we can all joke about the NI troubles eh!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Comedic effect? He posted it on Instagram for the world to see!

Teaching his 2 kids history whilst wearing a balaclava! Absolutely hilarious!!
		
Click to expand...

Was my post really that unclear? 
Yes. He felt it was for comedic effect. 

Doesn't mean it was. But he clearly felt it was.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Was my post really that unclear?
Yes. He felt it was for comedic effect.

Doesn't mean it was. But he clearly felt it was.
		
Click to expand...

Then how thick is he? He’s a bellend!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Then how thick is he? He’s a bellend!
		
Click to expand...

No argument there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			That's gone so far over my head it's ended up on a Heathrow flight path
		
Click to expand...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarka_the_Otter


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarka_the_Otter

Click to expand...


if you have to explain the joke.....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 27, 2020)

J Mçlean ,didn't he do it the hard way a few times


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2020)

Todays post

Christchurch Police UK
 · 
We are extremely concerned and disappointed to see so many people ignoring government guidelines regarding COVID19. We were forced to close coastal car parks due to the high volume of visitors arriving for a day out!One driver laughed when we tried to educate him about the dangers we currently face


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 27, 2020)

The public. 

Sorry and all that, but if the news keeps saying how thick they are and we don't get any better by the end of April then I'll take my chances. I'm following gov rules and regs so if no one else ios then sod it. 

Oh and apparently we are still allowing flights ion from Italy  / Spain  / USA. Not to mention immigrants floating over on bouncy castles. Why the hell should I boyther then. 

Come on Pritti. Sort it all out!!!! Stuff Boris and his a thickhead "advisors"


----------



## Lazkir (Mar 27, 2020)

Can't we just let the Darwin effect run it's course with these cretins insisting they're fine mingling with themselves?
I followed a driving instructor today giving a lesson... hardly 2 metres...
At least after the Covid crisis the average IQ will have been raised a little.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 28, 2020)

I have also seen a few driving instructors out and about giving driving lessons recently.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 28, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			Can't we just let the Darwin effect run it's course with these cretins insisting they're fine mingling with themselves?
I followed a driving instructor today giving a lesson... hardly 2 metres...
At least after the Covid crisis the average IQ will have been raised a little.
		
Click to expand...

If it was just them then I wouldn't be losing sleep. Unfortunately they will then go and infect countless innocents 😕. In addition the more idiots mingle and infect then the longer the lock down continues, the more we are all inconvenienced, the economy jiggered.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			I have also seen a few driving instructors out and about giving driving lessons recently.
		
Click to expand...

I know many of the ADI's around here are the sole or major bread winner for the household and sometimes have to borrow from parents to keep themselves afloat.
We have been advised to not give lessons as social distancing is impossible 
It seems some are prepared to take the risk for a few quid as they may not be able to wait until June for the SE package to kick in.
Driving tests are available for key workers so they may be getting a student nurse or junior doctor to test readiness.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2020)

Went for a walk yesterday. Walked past the car park for our local woods, and it was chokka with parked cars. And a police van. If they were there to advise people they shouldn't drive to the woods, it wasn't working. If they weren't? What were they there for? Cars were arriving as I walked past, nothing said.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Went for a walk yesterday. Walked past the car park for our local woods, and it was chokka with parked cars. And a police van. If they were there to advise people they shouldn't drive to the woods, it wasn't working. If they weren't? What were they there for? Cars were arriving as I walked past, nothing said.
		
Click to expand...

dogging party?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			Todays post

Christchurch Police UK
 · 
We are extremely concerned and disappointed to see so many people ignoring government guidelines regarding COVID19. We were forced to close coastal car parks due to the high volume of visitors arriving for a day out!One driver laughed when we tried to educate him about the dangers we currently face
		
Click to expand...

Been a mixed/changing message in these parts... Initially the car parks for parks, woods and Lido were left open... That was changed to being fully closed... That stayed in place for a couple of days before reverting back to being open... Car park to the Lido, which in normal circumstances can get very busy even mid-week, had less than twenty vehicles parked up... Could still see many dog walkers about so they'll be (guessing) those living within walking distance... In the adjacent woods, where I walked, saw less than a handful of others out walking/cycling... Easy to keep to big distances of separation...


----------



## DaveR (Mar 28, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Today is my birthday 

It's been a very weird one. Tried to make most / best of the situation ..

Couldn't see my friends or parents etc so did video calls

My sister walked round put my present in porch and watched me open via the window .. my daughter waved at her lovely 

Got to spend some time at home

Have come to work.. decided right as it's Mt birthday im at least going to treat myself to my fav curry 

Chicken tikka Madras .. just right 

It arrives ... It's a blooming vinderloo!!!!?? The potatoes gave it away

Far too hot for me.. so it's ended up being chicken tikka bits.. a naan and 3 popadoms 

£15 well spent 

However I appreciate there are people far worse off than me.
		
Click to expand...

If it's too hot mix in a bit of yoghurt or mango chutney and that will calm it down a bit.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 28, 2020)

DaveR said:



			If it's too hot mix in a bit of yoghurt or mango chutney and that will calm it down a bit.
		
Click to expand...

An entire mint sauce went in to try and calm it down

To no avail


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 28, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Been a mixed/changing message in these parts... Initially the car parks for parks, woods and Lido were left open... That was changed to being fully closed... That stayed in place for a couple of days before reverting back to being open... Car park to the Lido, which in normal circumstances can get very busy even mid-week, had less than twenty vehicles parked up... Could still see many dog walkers about so they'll be (guessing) those living within walking distance... In the adjacent woods, where I walked, saw less than a handful of others out walking/cycling... Easy to keep to big distances of separation...
		
Click to expand...

Also, in these parts, that the HS2 works remain in operation is a major thorne... Not welcomed before covid so certainly a major gripe now...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 28, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Oh and apparently we are still allowing flights ion from Italy  / Spain  / USA. Not to mention immigrants floating over on bouncy castles. Why the hell should I boyther"
		
Click to expand...

have you thought about why these flights are happening?

They are taking tourists home and mainly freight flights 

Some are actually going out empty to bring tourists home. Mainly ones that ignored recent advice to go but did so anyway, probably out of fear they was going to lose money!!!! Remind you of anyone???

The last emirates flight out of heathrow on Wednesday was full inbound from Dubai. Had 1 passenger on the way back had a full A380 to themselves 

Wonder if they got an upgrade 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			have you thought about why these flights are happening?

They are taking tourists home and mainly freight flights

Some are actually going out empty to bring tourists home. Mainly ones that ignored recent advice to go but did so anyway, probably out of fear they was going to lose money!!!! Remind you of anyone???

The last emirates flight out of heathrow on Wednesday was full inbound from Dubai. Had 1 passenger on the way back had a full A380 to themselves

Wonder if they got an upgrade 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Watching the app I've just seen a 737 take off from Luton, do a quick trip out to Aylesbury,  turn rou d and go back.
Using up fuel so it doesn't sit in tanks?
Training flight?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Watching the app I've just seen a 737 take off from Luton, do a quick trip out to Aylesbury,  turn rou d and go back.
Using up fuel so it doesn't sit in tanks?
Training flight?
		
Click to expand...

Could have been a maintenance flight.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 28, 2020)

Liberty called the emergency laws 'without doubt the biggest restriction on our individual and collective freedoms in a generation'.

I guess they want the virus to have the same freedoms as they think everyone else should have.   Naturally they have no positive suggestions - just a chance to have a dig as usual.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 28, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Liberty called the emergency laws 'without doubt the biggest restriction on our individual and collective freedoms in a generation'.

I guess they want the virus to have the same freedoms as they think everyone else should have.   Naturally they have no positive suggestions - just a chance to have a dig as usual.
		
Click to expand...

That’s not their remit tho is it? They’re an organisation that promotes ...... 
they shouldn’t be silenced because it’s inconvenient.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 28, 2020)

People that are whining all over all social media platforms about likes of Mike Ashley keeping warehouses open for online delivery orders stating its not essential items or his company aren't key workers so shouldn't be at work, yet the same people are ordering from his & similar websites causing many of these workers for his or similar company's to have to be at work and making delivery drivers make pointless journeys to deliver the tat to them.. Its all over Facebook, twitter and I include this forum amongst that from the amount of posts of I bought today ordering nets, clothing etc. People need to learn to go without and find alternative entertainment. If it's not essential don't order it and you will be helping prevent others needlessly going to work and facing infection..


----------



## chellie (Mar 28, 2020)

Managed to find my deflated exercise ball. Can't find the pump though and our footpump doesn't have any adapters. Going to have to buy one.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 28, 2020)

chellie said:



			Managed to find my deflated exercise ball. Can't find the pump though and our footpump doesn't have any adapters. Going to have to buy one.
		
Click to expand...

I always put the adapter for the G'kids footballs in a safe place so I can remember it next time...…...generally I can never remember where the safe place is.
Right now I'm guessing the shoe cleaning box next to the bike puncture repair stuff.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			People that are whining all over all social media platforms about likes of Mike Ashley keeping warehouses open for online delivery orders stating its not essential items or his company aren't key workers so shouldn't be at work, yet the same people are ordering from his & similar websites causing many of these workers for his or similar company's to have to be at work and making delivery drivers make pointless journeys to deliver the tat to them.. Its all over Facebook, twitter and I include this forum amongst that from the amount of posts of I bought today ordering nets, clothing etc. People need to learn to go without and find alternative entertainment. If it's not essential don't order it and you will be helping prevent others needlessly going to work and facing infection..
		
Click to expand...

You're exhibiting far too much common sense.


----------



## chellie (Mar 28, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I always put the adapter for the G'kids footballs in a safe place so I can remember it next time...…...generally I can never remember where the safe place is.
Right now I'm guessing the shoe cleaning box next to the bike puncture repair stuff.
		
Click to expand...

It's not with the shoe cleaning kit which lives under the sink. Am now venturing into the garage. I could be gone a while


----------



## chellie (Mar 28, 2020)

chellie said:



			It's not with the shoe cleaning kit which lives under the sink. Am now venturing into the garage. I could be gone a while

Click to expand...

It's not there either


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2020)

Allergies. Still. It seems I am now allergic to pretty much anything that might give me hayfever.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 28, 2020)

Car seat manufacturers

Bought a car seat and base off my mate at work as his daughter just gone to next stage 

Same manufacturer as our old one in the garage 

Ofc they change it so the new model doesn't fit the old base and the old seat doesn't fit the new base ..

So the twins will have a set side of car. Proper first world issue .. but if it gets too annoying can long off the bases and just strap them in

Just shouldn't be an issue. They should keep the fittings the same or able to hold older ones


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 29, 2020)

Being bunged up with hay fever. For some reason it is less so standing up. Odd.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			People that are whining all over all social media platforms about likes of Mike Ashley keeping warehouses open for online delivery orders stating its not essential items or his company aren't key workers so shouldn't be at work, yet the same people are ordering from his & similar websites causing many of these workers for his or similar company's to have to be at work and making delivery drivers make pointless journeys to deliver the tat to them.. Its all over Facebook, twitter and I include this forum amongst that from the amount of posts of I bought today ordering nets, clothing etc. People need to learn to go without and find alternative entertainment. If it's not essential don't order it and you will be helping prevent others needlessly going to work and facing infection..
		
Click to expand...

Those drivers are probably happy that they still have the opportunity to earn a wage. If not they have the option to self isolate.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 29, 2020)

Reading that twenty one flights arrived from the US (currently the centre of covid) on Friday...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 29, 2020)

"Bonkers" Hitchens going off on one again today in the Mail on Sunday (don't worry I only looked at the on-line version).   He really is on a different planet to everyone else and revels in it.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			"Bonkers" Hitchens going off on one again today in the Mail on Sunday (don't worry I only looked at the on-line version).   He really is on a different planet to everyone else and revels in it.
		
Click to expand...

you don’t have to agree with him, not sure I entirely do, but all he’s doing is questioning the science behind the lockdown. He’s doing his job. To dismiss it out of hand is more ‘bonkers’. Believe it or not there is another viewpoint.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 29, 2020)

Crowdfunding to get NHS Staff PPE! way, way more than just a random irritation!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Crowdfunding to get NHS Staff PPE! way, way more than just a random irritation!
		
Click to expand...

I've just seen that. Absolutely disgusting. But then not surprising when it's been underfunded for the last 10yrs or so. 

Then they have the temerity to stand and praise, rely and clap them on Live TV. 🤬🤬


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 29, 2020)

therod said:



			you don’t have to agree with him, not sure I entirely do, but all he’s doing is questioning the science behind the lockdown. He’s doing his job. To dismiss it out of hand is more ‘bonkers’. Believe it or not there is another viewpoint.
		
Click to expand...

The consistent thing with Hitchens is that he never allows ignorance to get in the way of an opinion.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 29, 2020)

There is a reason why everyone in the media calls him "Bonkers" Hitchens.   He actually has it in his contract that no-one can comment on his posts.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 29, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I've just seen that. Absolutely disgusting. But then not surprising when it's been underfunded for the last 10yrs or so.

Then they have the temerity to stand and praise, rely and clap them on Live TV. 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

I’m no longer surprised at what people in this Country are willing to put up with!
Fantastic Charity spirit at times! But some of these NHS funding calls are doing me nut in!🤬🤬


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 29, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Crowdfunding to get NHS Staff PPE! way, way more than just a random irritation!
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			I've just seen that. Absolutely disgusting. But then not surprising when it's been underfunded for the last 10yrs or so.

Then they have the temerity to stand and praise, rely and clap them on Live TV. 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

I doubt very much any hospital was carrying enough PPE for a crisis like this. First of all, most ward store rooms just don't have the room for it. Yes there'll be boxes of all sorts of things but nowhere near enough for a major crisis. If a Trust needs PPE it raises and Order Number for a supplier - the process is that simple. I think the shortage is more to do with demand being over and above its usual usage. I do know my last employer is struggling to get enough PPE off the production lines.

As for "its been underfunded for the last 10 years..." Do we really have to do the politics thing again? I started work in the NHS under Labour, and all my NHS years were under Labour. It was seriously underfunded then. My last year in the NHS was a Tony Blair year. The Trust was £48m in debt, and 99% of Trusts were running similar levels of debt - during the economy's (Blair's) boom years.

A lot of the equipment I decommissioned had originally been bought via charitable donations, and the same goes for commissioning of new equipment, both then and now. If you think the NHS under Labour, 10-15-20 years ago, was any better you're being naive. Believe me, it most definitely wasn't.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I doubt very much any hospital was carrying enough PPE for a crisis like this. First of all, most ward store rooms just don't have the room for it. Yes there'll be boxes of all sorts of things but nowhere near enough for a major crisis. If a Trust needs PPE it raises and Order Number for a supplier - the process is that simple. I think the shortage is more to do with demand being over and above its usual usage. I do know my last employer is struggling to get enough PPE off the production lines.

As for "its been underfunded for the last 10 years..." Do we really have to do the politics thing again? I started work in the NHS under Labour, and all my NHS years were under Labour. It was seriously underfunded then. My last year in the NHS was a Tony Blair year. The Trust was £48m in debt, and 99% of Trusts were running similar levels of debt - during the economy's (Blair's) boom years.

A lot of the equipment I decommissioned had originally been bought via charitable donations, and the same goes for commissioning of new equipment, both then and now. If you think the NHS under Labour, 10-15-20 years ago, was any better you're being naive. Believe me, it most definitely wasn't.
		
Click to expand...

As you are answering both posts I’ll answer my post first.

Possibly the biggest crisis we are facing as a Nation since WW2, I don’t care who’s in power or what stocks are in the cupboard, my only point is that the Government of the day should be providing the money for all stocks off PPE.

I fully understand the logistics of getting said supplies, pipeline times etc, but the funding should not be coming from donations, it should be a blank cheque from the Government.

As for the political angle, Stu’s correct imo, it has been unfunded for the last 10yrs and I don’t believe he said it was any better under Labour or Blair etc. 

The problem is the here and now, the tories have the purse strings so have to take responsibility, and pointing of fingers can, imo, wait until we are out of this crisis.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			The consistent thing with Hitchens is that he never allows ignorance to get in the way of an opinion.
		
Click to expand...

He is like a dog with a bone.....but up until recently he’s been the only voice I could see offering another opinion, but he doesn’t offer any solution. He’s also in a no win situation, if he’s wrong and this goes bad he looks like an idiot,if he’s right it’s because of the govts stringent measures. 
I just find the opposing view some light relief vs the ‘ go outside & we’ll all die’ narrative


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 29, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			As you are answering both posts I’ll answer my post first.

Possibly the biggest crisis we are facing as a Nation since WW2, I don’t care who’s in power or what stocks are in the cupboard, my only point is that the Government of the day should be providing the money for all stocks off PPE.

I fully understand the logistics of getting said supplies, pipeline times etc, but the funding should not be coming from donations, it should be a blank cheque from the Government.

As for the political angle, Stu’s correct imo, it has been unfunded for the last 10yrs and I don’t believe he said it was any better under Labour or Blair etc.

The problem is the here and now, the tories have the purse strings so have to take responsibility, and pointing of fingers can, imo, wait until we are out of this crisis.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, the funding shouldn't need to come from the public, and I honestly believe that if a Trust issued a PO number for PPE it would be paid - legally, it has to be paid. The public see stories of shortages and believe its a financial issue and someone starts a crowd funding page. Great, no problem with that but it won't make any difference to the shortage or whether or not a PO number would be 'honoured.'

And from a Duty of Care perspective the Trust has no choice but to order in the PPE. Its cheaper to have the PPE than it is to fight the legal battles with the families of staff.

Stu is correct in that its been underfunded for the last 10 years. The Tories have had 10 years to put right what Labour didn't do. But its the putting a 10 year timeline on it that makes it political. Why not say 15 years or 20 years. The crisis has been here weeks, not 10 years.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I doubt very much any hospital was carrying enough PPE for a crisis like this. First of all, most ward store rooms just don't have the room for it. Yes there'll be boxes of all sorts of things but nowhere near enough for a major crisis. If a Trust needs PPE it raises and Order Number for a supplier - the process is that simple. I think the shortage is more to do with demand being over and above its usual usage. I do know my last employer is struggling to get enough PPE off the production lines.

As for "its been underfunded for the last 10 years..." Do we really have to do the politics thing again? I started work in the NHS under Labour, and all my NHS years were under Labour. It was seriously underfunded then. My last year in the NHS was a Tony Blair year. The Trust was £48m in debt, and 99% of Trusts were running similar levels of debt - during the economy's (Blair's) boom years.

A lot of the equipment I decommissioned had originally been bought via charitable donations, and the same goes for commissioning of new equipment, both then and now. *If you think the NHS under Labour, 10-15-20 years ago, was any better you're being naive. Believe me, it most definitely wasn't*.
		
Click to expand...

My original point stands as it's a fact it's been underfunded in the last 10yrs or so. You may be right for previous decades, still doesnt makemy point wrong.  Nothing political in my point at all. 

As for being naive, I dont remember seeing/hearing how the NHS was at crisis point, generally, no beds,waiting in corridors, not enough ambulances etc pre 2010.

Obviously this is an unprecedented issue, no hospital was prepared for this.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I agree, the funding shouldn't need to come from the public, and I honestly believe that if a Trust issued a PO number for PPE it would be paid - legally, it has to be paid. The public see stories of shortages and believe its a financial issue and someone starts a crowd funding page. Great, no problem with that but it won't make any difference to the shortage or whether or not a PO number would be 'honoured.'

And from a Duty of Care perspective the Trust has no choice but to order in the PPE. Its cheaper to have the PPE than it is to fight the legal battles with the families of staff.

Stu is correct in that its been underfunded for the last 10 years. The Tories have had 10 years to put right what Labour didn't do. But its the putting a 10 year timeline on it that makes it political. Why not say 15 years or 20 years. The crisis has been here weeks, not 10 years.
		
Click to expand...

I put 10yrs or so. Meaning more than 10yrs.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 29, 2020)

therod said:



			He is like a dog with a bone.....but up until recently he’s been the only voice I could see offering another opinion, but he doesn’t offer any solution. He’s also in a no win situation, if he’s wrong and this goes bad he looks like an idiot,if he’s right it’s because of the govts stringent measures.
I just find the opposing view some light relief vs the ‘ go outside & we’ll all die’ narrative
		
Click to expand...

There is no ' go outside and we'll all die' narrative.  The government ( sensible ) view is that if we "do all go outside ...etc" *enough *of us will get seriously ill to the point where the NHS ability to cope will collapse.
Hitchens and his ilk seem incapable of grasping that, as do a lot of the population at present.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 29, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			As for being naive, I dont remember seeing/hearing how the NHS was at crisis point, generally, no beds,waiting in corridors, not enough ambulances etc pre 2010.
		
Click to expand...

I could give you chapter and verse about the changes on Teesside. Closure of hospitals, and depts. being moved to other hospitals, some of them over 20 miles away. Of the media and community campaigns over it, and the loss of several hundred beds. And the bed blocking, especially during winter. All pre-2010, and its not changed in the slightest. Is there any point to it?

I'm not defending the Tories, far from it, and I'm not defending Labour either. When it comes to quality healthcare, free at the point of delivery, there is only one answer. A lot more money. I don't care who is in power where that's concerned.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			There is no ' go outside and we'll all die' narrative.  The government ( sensible ) view is that if we "do all go outside ...etc" *enough *of us will get seriously ill to the point where the NHS ability to cope will collapse.
Hitchens and his ilk seem incapable of grasping that, as do a lot of the population at present.
		
Click to expand...

 some not all of what he says calls the science behind the strategy into question that’s all. I’m not saying he’s correct, but some of the arguments are persuasive.


----------



## Dando (Mar 29, 2020)

Watching the Ryder cup replay from Paris and realising that our trip there in April is probably not going to happen 
😭


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2020)

Internet connection seems to have dropped off a bloody cliff this weekend. Wondering if all the Plusnet employees are now off on isolation. Are internet providers key workers?? They must be..


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 29, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Crowdfunding to get NHS Staff PPE! way, way more than just a random irritation!
		
Click to expand...

Is it at the request of the NHS or is it a bunch of people who've decided to start a crowd funding page because they've read there's a shortage?
My point is, as has already been mentioned, the shortage is probably due to how quickly goods have been required at such short notice. Without sounding like LPL  do you have proof that the NHS cannot afford the PPE? Or is it just a matter of putting two and two together and coming up with "the NHS is skint, must be the Tories fault"?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 29, 2020)

therod said:



			some not all of what he says calls the science behind the strategy into question that’s all.
		
Click to expand...

And what scientific background, qualification and experience is he calling on to question the experts of the world?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Internet connection seems to have dropped off a bloody cliff this weekend. Wondering if all the Plusnet employees are now off on isolation. Are internet providers key workers?? They must be..
		
Click to expand...

My friends husband is a contractor for BT and they have been deemed key workers during this. The network can't go down because the country would grind to a halt


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2020)

bobmac said:



			And what scientific background, qualification and experience is he calling on to question the experts of the world?
		
Click to expand...

Other experts. Just go & read it.

https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/The-evidence-on-Covid-19-is-not-as-clear-as-we-think

Problem being, as with brexit there’s always an expert to tell you what you want to hear.

I don’t think there’s any harm in trying to get a fuller understanding of the issue. My real problem isn’t with the lockdown, I’m fully supportive in giving the NHS the best chance to combat this, but it’s with the acceptance of one scientific viewpoint and probably more importantly the misuse of any powers this gives


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 29, 2020)

Dando said:



			Watching the Ryder cup replay from Paris and realising that our trip there in April is probably not going to happen
😭
		
Click to expand...

Probably? Like never


----------



## Dando (Mar 29, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Probably? Like never
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to be optimistic but thanks for ruining it!


----------



## drdel (Mar 29, 2020)

NHS is always going to be behind the curve in funding. Health solutions are becoming more sophisticated and costly because we cure the simple things quicker: the population has risen as have their expectations."

Blank cheques" given out by Government are paid by taxpayers; let's hope people are as magnanimous in future years when taxes rise.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 29, 2020)

therod said:



			He is like a dog with a bone.....but up until recently he’s been the only voice I could see offering another opinion, but he doesn’t offer any solution. He’s also in a no win situation, if he’s wrong and this goes bad he looks like an idiot,if he’s right it’s because of the govts stringent measures.
I just find the opposing view some light relief vs the ‘ go outside & we’ll all die’ narrative
		
Click to expand...

I can appreciate that.

It's just Hitchens that I find particularly annoying although I do struggle to find any common ground with those who view the Govt's actions as an attack on civil liberties. 

That would be entirely contrary to Johnson's (and Cummins) core philosophy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Is it at the request of the NHS or is it a bunch of people who've decided to start a crowd funding page because they've read there's a shortage?
My point is, as has already been mentioned, the shortage is probably due to how quickly goods have been required at such short notice. Without sounding like LPL  do you have proof that the NHS cannot afford the PPE? Or is it just a matter of putting two and two together and coming up with "the NHS is skint, must be the Tories fault"?
		
Click to expand...

Were has anyone mentioned tories and blame?

The NHS is short of PPE, Doctors have started a crowdfunding page:

https://www.crowdfunder.co.uk/masks4nhsheroes

No matter how good their intention is, it’s a disgrace imo.

Seriously mate, try and keep the politics out of it. I’ve said time and time again NOW IS NOT THE TIME FOR POLITICS.

Plus I’m sure you’re quite capable of doing your own research rather than trying to call me out on it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 29, 2020)

drdel said:



			NHS is always going to be behind the curve in funding. Health solutions are becoming more sophisticated and costly because we cure the simple things quicker: the population has risen as have their expectations."

Blank cheques" given out by Government are paid by taxpayers; let's hope people are as magnanimous in future years when taxes rise.
		
Click to expand...

Blank cheques (as I mentioned them) should be their when the health of the nation and possibly the biggest threat this Country has faced since WW2.

The people at the coal face should be able to face this threat without worry, I’m not suggesting a “blank cheque” free for all, and for what it’s worth I’d be more than happy for a rise in taxes if it was going straight to the NHS.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 29, 2020)

Idiots,idiots everywhere 
Where has people’s common sense gone


----------



## fundy (Mar 29, 2020)

Companies like Ocean finance ramping up their advertising for their easy approval credit card with the lovely APR of 39.9% ffs


----------



## woofers (Mar 29, 2020)

This Random Irritations thread being turned into a  Coronavirus rights and wrongs discussion. That‘s irritating.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 29, 2020)

therod said:



			some not all of what he says calls the science behind the strategy into question that’s all. I’m not saying he’s correct, but *some of the arguments are persuasive*.
		
Click to expand...


Aren't they just.  The phrase "self fulfilling prophecy" springs to mind.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 29, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Were has anyone mentioned tories and blame?

The NHS is short of PPE, Doctors have started a crowdfunding page:

https://www.crowdfunder.co.uk/masks4nhsheroes

No matter how good their intention is, it’s a disgrace imo.

Seriously mate, try and keep the politics out of it. I’ve said time and time again NOW IS NOT THE TIME FOR POLITICS.

Plus I’m sure you’re quite capable of doing your own research rather than trying to call me out on it.
		
Click to expand...

I think that this effort will face the same difficulties the NHS is already having with  PPE.

It's not funding that is required as much as the logistics. 

A giant organisation such as the NHS will always move very slowly with a lengthy supply chain. 

I know of transport companies that have offered trucks and drivers free of charge to move supplies but are finding it frustrating that there is a delay in being able to provide this assistance.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2020)

woofers said:



			This Random Irritations thread being turned into a  Coronavirus rights and wrongs discussion. That‘s irritating.
		
Click to expand...

yep you are correct 👍


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 29, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I think that this effort will face the same difficulties the NHS is already having with  PPE.

It's not funding that is required as much as the logistics.

A giant organisation such as the NHS will always move very slowly with a lengthy supply chain.

I know of transport companies that have offered trucks and drivers free of charge to move supplies but are finding it frustrating that there is a delay in being able to provide this assistance.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly and that’s what’s irritating, I believe the Government are doing their best and will have PPE along with many many items on order, what they don’t need is an outside agency trying to circumvent that process in the belief they can do it quicker and better, they actually risk clogging the pipeline up.

No matter how good their intentions are, go away!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 29, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Exactly and that’s what’s irritating, I believe the Government are doing their best and will have PPE along with many many items on order, what they don’t need is an outside agency trying to circumvent that process in the belief they can do it quicker and better, they actually risk clogging the pipeline up.

No matter how good their intentions are, go away!
		
Click to expand...

NHS Supply Chain is a very slick machine. Majority owned by DHL, I found them a right royal pain in the …. to deal with. They set the bar so high and take no prisoners in not only getting it right but also getting best price.

I know from many engineers out there in the last week, deliveries are absolutely flying into the hospitals and the guys are racking up mega long days getting the equipment commissioned for use. And the training team is all over the UK supporting the introduction of the new kit and bringing new staff up to speed on it.

For all the talk of what people think isn't happening, the vast majority of it is happening, and happening at a speed that is just unreal.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2020)

woofers said:



			This Random Irritations thread being turned into a  Coronavirus rights and wrongs discussion. That‘s irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Could add that almost every thread ends up being about that at the moment. But it is certainly what you'd call all-encompassing right now.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Could add that almost every thread ends up being about that at the moment. But it is certainly what you'd call all-encompassing right now. 

Click to expand...

yeah, lets go back to arguing about Brexit.....


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 29, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Were has anyone mentioned tories and blame?

The NHS is short of PPE, Doctors have started a crowdfunding page:

https://www.crowdfunder.co.uk/masks4nhsheroes

No matter how good their intention is, it’s a disgrace imo.

Seriously mate, try and keep the politics out of it. I’ve said time and time again NOW IS NOT THE TIME FOR POLITICS.

Plus I’m sure you’re quite capable of doing your own research rather than trying to call me out on it.
		
Click to expand...

Woah steady on mate, I wasn't calling you out, I asked what I thought was a reasonable question and assumed you may have the answers.
I apologise, knowing which way you dress and how passionate you have been about it I saw your original comment as a veiled dig at the government, plus there were posts who have been slagging of the Tories so I put two and two together incorrectly obviously. 
I'm perfectly within my rights to post what I want though, I don't really want the forum police telling me what I can and can't do, unless it's a mod of course


----------



## sunshine (Mar 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Tikka Is just how the meat is cooked.. I always have a tikka Madras as it adds extra flavour to the meat and makes sure it's cooked

You can tikka any curry
		
Click to expand...

No, tikka can refer to the cut, but typically it is a spice blend. If you ordered chicken tikka it would be pieces that had been marinated in a spice blend. Madras is a different spice blend.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2020)

sunshine said:



			No, tikka can refer to the cut, but typically it is a spice blend. If you ordered chicken tikka it would be pieces that had been marinated in a spice blend. Madras is a different spice blend.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed but a tikka Madras is pieces of tikka chicken in madras sauce


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Woah steady on mate, I wasn't calling you out, I asked what I thought was a reasonable question and assumed you may have the answers.
I apologise, knowing which way you dress and how passionate you have been about it I saw your original comment as a veiled dig at the government, plus there were posts who have been slagging of the Tories so I put two and two together incorrectly obviously.
I'm perfectly within my rights to post what I want though, I don't really want the forum police telling me what I can and can't do, unless it's a mod of course 

Click to expand...

14 words I posted and get the third degree because you read those words as a veiled dig and apparently you know me! 

You crack on posting what you like, I find it strange I’ve never seen you ask any other poster to justify their “random irritation”


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 30, 2020)

Wife gave me a speech about keeping up a regular regime for our son .. school work time table etc ...
7.00 am, no alarm, me - think we need to get up and maintain normal procedures... response, nothing is happening go back to sleep. 
And we still cannot have cold pizza and wine for breakfast!!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 30, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			14 words I posted and get the third degree because you read those words as a veiled dig and apparently you know me! 

You crack on posting what you like, I find it strange I’ve never seen you ask any other poster to justify their “random irritation”
		
Click to expand...

Honestly mate, I tried having a normal conversation like I would with anyone and you've gone all ranty again.
I wasnt asking you to justify anything, I was merely wanting you to reciprocate as I didn't have the answer myself. 
Stop being so touchy.


----------



## Slab (Mar 30, 2020)

Listened to a local (UK) radio station online over the weekend. The local funeral director was advertising their services, bad times are never universal it seems


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2020)

Idiots not taking the current crisis seriously


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 30, 2020)

Red Bull motorsport boss Helmut Marko said he advised his drivers to become infected with coronavirus while the season is in hiatus.    The 76-year-old said he had the idea to bring his Formula 1 drivers and juniors together in a camp, which "would be the ideal time for the infection to come".     "They are all strong young men in good health. That way they would be prepared whenever the action starts," he said.

Words almost fail me -  he should be banned from the sport for life.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 30, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Red Bull motorsport boss Helmut Marko said he advised his drivers to become infected with coronavirus while the season is in hiatus.    The 76-year-old said he had the idea to bring his Formula 1 drivers and juniors together in a camp, which "would be the ideal time for the infection to come".     "They are all strong young men in good health. That way they would be prepared whenever the action starts," he said.

Words almost fail me -  he should be banned from the sport for life.
		
Click to expand...

Ironic he is called Helmut....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 30, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Red Bull motorsport boss Helmut Marko said he advised his drivers to become infected with coronavirus while the season is in hiatus.    The 76-year-old said he had the idea to bring his Formula 1 drivers and juniors together in a camp, which "would be the ideal time for the infection to come".     "They are all strong young men in good health. That way they would be prepared whenever the action starts," he said.

Words almost fail me -  he should be banned from the sport for life.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, just wow.

I wonder if he is happy to join them in getting it and lets see him take his chances  What a weapon.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 30, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Red Bull motorsport boss Helmut Marko said he advised his drivers to become infected with coronavirus while the season is in hiatus.    The 76-year-old said he had the idea to bring his Formula 1 drivers and juniors together in a camp, which "would be the ideal time for the infection to come".     "They are all strong young men in good health. That way they would be prepared whenever the action starts," he said.

Words almost fail me -  he should be banned from the sport for life.
		
Click to expand...

I'm wondering if he's confused it with chickenpox.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 30, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Red Bull motorsport boss Helmut Marko said he advised his drivers to become infected with coronavirus while the season is in hiatus.    The 76-year-old said he had the idea to bring his Formula 1 drivers and juniors together in a camp, which "would be the ideal time for the infection to come".     "They are all strong young men in good health. That way they would be prepared whenever the action starts," he said.

Words almost fail me -  he should be banned from the sport for life.
		
Click to expand...

He has jumped to a conclusion based on no facts ... what if it impacts people that have some sort of genetic disposition despite being fit, healthy and strong? 
Which might be why the herd theory has been dropped as they cannot really determine who will suffer more irrespective of there physical condition.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm wondering if he's confused it with chickenpox. 

Click to expand...

6500 die of chickenpox around the world every year... most of them healthy youngsters...


----------



## BrianM (Mar 30, 2020)

Redundancy imminent 😩


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Redundancy imminent 😩
		
Click to expand...

Oh that’s not good. 

Best of luck


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Redundancy imminent 😩
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate, got any irons in the fire?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Redundancy imminent 😩
		
Click to expand...

Not good although HID getting worried her independent school may be forced to close and everyone being laid off too. Several others locally already gone


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 30, 2020)

pendodave said:



			6500 die of chickenpox around the world every year... most of them healthy youngsters...
		
Click to expand...

Think he was referring to the Chickenpox party’s that people have.


----------



## fundy (Mar 30, 2020)

The little scrotes who think its ok to break into business premises of those that have had to close down. Several bars and cafes the last few nights been turned over


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 30, 2020)

fundy said:



			The little scrotes who think its ok to break into business premises of those that have had to close down. Several bars and cafes the last few nights been turned over 

Click to expand...

Catch them and chop their hands off. Zero tolerance.


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Catch them and chop their hands off. *Zero tolerance.*

Click to expand...

I like zero tolerance for some, looters being high on my list!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2020)

Houseparty app - people have been using it to video chat with their friends etc. I signed up to it last week because my wife was telling me about it. Only used it the once and it didn't even work properly for me, but hey ho. Now they're saying it's dodgy as hell and has been sharing people's details etc. Can I delete my account? Can I buggery. The only way to do is it to _email_ their support address and say 'can you delete my account please?'. I did that and the email bounced back as undelivered. Bah.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Redundancy imminent 😩
		
Click to expand...

Brian, lots of people will be in worse situations than you may face.  But tighten your belt and cut back on non essentials , live like a pensioner for a while.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Houseparty app - people have been using it to video chat with their friends etc. I signed up to it last week because my wife was telling me about it. Only used it the once and it didn't even work properly for me, but hey ho. Now they're saying it's dodgy as hell and has been sharing people's details etc. Can I delete my account? Can I buggery. The only way to do is it to _email_ their support address and say 'can you delete my account please?'. I did that and the email bounced back as undelivered. Bah.
		
Click to expand...

Send me all your details including bank, passwords and pin numbers , I'll see what I can do via my African uncle


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2020)

The smell of off milk 

We have deliveries of milk at work and again people used the longer date milk before the short date so had 10 loads I had to dump last night 

Fridge still stank tonight I managed to clean the fridge out but I'm hoping that smell is gone this time


----------



## Slab (Mar 31, 2020)

Is it just me or does it read like some folk on this forum are out food shopping every freakin day!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 31, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh that’s not good.

Best of luck
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I’ll need it in the current climate.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 31, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Sorry to hear that mate, got any irons in the fire?
		
Click to expand...

Wind farms possibly, but it’s 9 weeks on, 12 weeks off, a long time away with 2 kids.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 31, 2020)

The growing use of "colleague" when they actually mean employee ...


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 31, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Wind farms possibly, but it’s 9 weeks on, 12 weeks off, a long time away with 2 kids.
		
Click to expand...

Tough gig, may be worth it until you find something better.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 31, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Houseparty app - people have been using it to video chat with their friends etc. I signed up to it last week because my wife was telling me about it. Only used it the once and it didn't even work properly for me, but hey ho. Now they're saying it's dodgy as hell and has been sharing people's details etc. Can I delete my account? Can I buggery. The only way to do is it to _email_ their support address and say 'can you delete my account please?'. I did that and the email bounced back as undelivered. Bah.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure that's fake news, I'm sure some are using it inappropriately, but the stories of it hacking Netflix etc. aren't true from what I read this morning - they are also offering $1m as they believe there has been a smear campaign, money's yours if you can prove who started it.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2020)

Wilson said:



			Pretty sure that's fake news, I'm sure some are using it inappropriately, but the stories of it hacking Netflix etc. aren't true from what I read this morning - they are also offering $1m as they believe there has been a smear campaign, money's yours if you can prove who started it.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe there's a competitor who wanted to take them down. I thought there may have been some truth to it though, because the day after I signed up to it I had about three or four spam emails all from 'dating' websites. Could have been coincidence. (Or it could have been those dating websites I signed up to...)


----------



## Wolf (Mar 31, 2020)

Slab said:



			Is it just me or does it read like some folk on this forum are out food shopping every freakin day!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly how I read it to, we have one poster who's done morrison and tesco yet has set up for Asda delivery to in space of a week. We've been out once so far for shopping and no need to for another week and that's without buying extra.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			The smell of off milk

We have deliveries of milk at work and again people used the longer date milk before the short date so had 10 loads I had to dump last night

Fridge still stank tonight I managed to clean the fridge out but I'm hoping that smell is gone this time
		
Click to expand...

Sour milk is supposed to be good for making pancakes .


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 31, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Exactly how I read it to, we have one poster who's done morrison and tesco yet has set up for Asda delivery to in space of a week. We've been out once so far for shopping and no need to for another week and that's without buying extra.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. We're heading to Lidl today for the first time in 10 days and only because no online slots for delivery. I'm a bit nervous to be honest and have clipped my fingernails short and plan to wear protective gloves. No way would I be going out more often than necessary.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 31, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Ditto. We're heading to Lidl today for the first time in 10 days and only because no online slots for delivery. I'm a bit nervous to be honest and have clipped my fingernails short and plan to wear protective gloves. No way would I be going out more often than necessary.
		
Click to expand...

I saw a lady in a full Mack in Tesco’s. Face mask & goggles also. Definitely get a Mack, if not bin bags will do 👍👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Remember to clean the trolley handle, wear gloves don't touch your face and don't use your phone when wearing your gloves.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 31, 2020)

therod said:



			I saw a lady in a full Mack in Tesco’s. Face mask & goggles also. Definitely get a Mack, if not bin bags will do 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Just home and happy to not have to go again for a couple of weeks as got a Tesco delivery late next week. Gloves on and of course left eye was itchy all the way round and in the car too! So many muppets who have no clue what 2m is or don't care. Good news is shelves pretty much fully stocked with just a few exceptions but even then one option (cheap pasta). Even had loo rolls and eggs although we needed neither!

A poor Mum with an unruly teenager - she kept telling her not to keep walking so close to others and no keep wandering off...to no avail.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 31, 2020)

People posting on FB about their 3 1/2 hour dog walk


----------



## Neilds (Mar 31, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			People posting on FB about their 3 1/2 hour dog walk
		
Click to expand...

Not a crime, may have been in the middle of nowhere not seeing a soul


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 31, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Not a crime, may have been in the middle of nowhere not seeing a soul
		
Click to expand...

@Jacko_G Any comment?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 31, 2020)

People that seem determined to stir up trouble.
I know it’s a bit boring at the minute,but really??? 😳


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## bobmac (Apr 1, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Not a crime, may have been in the middle of nowhere not seeing a soul
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest, how did they get to the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Neilds (Apr 1, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Just out of interest, how did they get to the middle of nowhere?
		
Click to expand...

Might live there, or within walking distance.
To make it clear, I am not totally defending the 3.5 hours outside but more asking why people seem to think it is totally wrong. I know government guidance(or whatever they call it) is to keep time outside to a minimum but surely people have to risk assess their own situation. 10 minutes walk in a crowded area can be worse than 3 hours in the countryside (without driving) with no one around


----------



## Imurg (Apr 1, 2020)

The Management (HiD) telling me I've got my days wrong and I'm grounded until Saturday


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 1, 2020)

Maths was never a strongpoint 👍

Hang in there bro 😎


----------



## bobmac (Apr 1, 2020)

Multi millionaire Kenneth Copeland


----------



## Slab (Apr 1, 2020)

If an adult can't judge a 2m distance with reasonable approximation then they shouldn't be allowed out of the house (& I don't just mean during the current lock down)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 1, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Wind farms possibly, but it’s 9 weeks on, 12 weeks off, a long time away with 2 kids.
		
Click to expand...

Are your skills transferable over to vessel based roles? Not sure what your role is on the rig but most of the vessel work seems to be 4 on 4 off or 6 on 6 off.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)

Did the shop yesterday, and the brain dead are alive & well and shopping at Sainsbury's in Epsom.  Parked the car in a space far away from everyone, come back to find one parked right next to it, despite loads of alternative spaces nearby.  A one way system in operation at the entrance to assist with the two metre spacing, a number of people exiting completely ignored it.  Two women chatting and maintaining their two metre gap on opposite sides of the aisle, meaning anyone else who wanted to maintain the tow metres had to walk the long way round; stand two metres apart on the same side and people can pass on the other side .  And the list went on.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 1, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Are your skills transferable over to vessel based roles? Not sure what your role is on the rig but most of the vessel work seems to be 4 on 4 off or 6 on 6 off.
		
Click to expand...

I’m hoping so, might need to do a couple of courses once I find out exact requirements.
This has all happened so quick, we still had about a year left on contract to getting stacked, to getting scrapped.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2020)

Top Gear re runs on Dave, absolute garbage. In a way Clarkson is the best of the three, May is just dull, Hammond is like some naff amateur pantomime actor, at least Clarkson has a bit of wit.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Did the shop yesterday, and the brain dead are alive & well and shopping at Sainsbury's in Epsom.  Parked the car in a space far away from everyone, come back to find one parked right next to it, despite loads of alternative spaces nearby.  A one way system in operation at the entrance to assist with the two metre spacing, a number of people exiting completely ignored it.  Two women chatting and maintaining their two metre gap on opposite sides of the aisle, meaning anyone else who wanted to maintain the tow metres had to walk the long way round; stand two metres apart on the same side and people can pass on the other side .  And the list went on. 

Click to expand...

My Dad always parked in the most remote part of any car park, he once parked in the far corner of a deserted B&Q car park and came out to find a car not only parked next to him, but close enough that it was hard to get in, which set him right off, (my old man had a temper and could start an argument in a phone box). As he was stood their cursing whoever had parked next to him, over walked my Mum's, (at the time), current husband...…


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Top Gear re runs on Dave, absolute garbage. In a way Clarkson is the best of the three, May is just dull, Hammond is like some naff amateur pantomime actor, at least Clarkson has a bit of wit.
		
Click to expand...

Their “Banter” really is 💩


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Their “Banter” really is 💩
		
Click to expand...

I wish I could call it banter. It's just a really poor script acted out by unfunny old blokes.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Top Gear re runs on Dave, absolute garbage. In a way Clarkson is the best of the three, May is just dull, Hammond is like some naff amateur pantomime actor, at least Clarkson has a bit of wit.
		
Click to expand...

Makes you appreciate just how good the current crop are


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 1, 2020)

The fact that B&Q can offer me click and collect on a tin of paint but not on 10 lengths of stud work timber. How can paint be classed as essential but only having half a completed stud wall and the rest sitting on braces not be? 

And that's before I start on the timber for the shed!


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 1, 2020)

An ant invasion, doesn't bother me particularly but HID is paranoid about them. She is currently jumping about in the conservatory putting them to death.


----------



## Piece (Apr 1, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Makes you appreciate just how good the current crop are

Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Apr 1, 2020)

FIFA20. After winning loads in a row to get to Div 5. Now playing like a muppet and can't win a game for toffee.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 1, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			An ant invasion, doesn't bother me particularly but HID is paranoid about them. She is currently jumping about in the conservatory putting them to death.
		
Click to expand...

Death by Scotty??


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Death by Scotty??
		
Click to expand...

Surely a Ping *Ant*ser would be a better choice.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 1, 2020)

Had a frustrating day booking North Berwick GC for a singles which came available at 8a.m. Spoke with them before and the club advised it is usually full by 8.30 a.m.

Alarm clock set and raring to go at7.59. CDH added, computer thinking 10 minutes, no luck, CDH details accepted info added address etc but could not move forward, phoned Club but number unobtainable, it was correct number,emailed, auto reply and contact General Manager, went to twitter, no luck. 

Tried other Ipad and @8.40 received a reply from Club advising that they had accepted my application and I could pay on the day. Eureka  moment!

Looked again @11 Comp full, reserve list but OK for me, Mr Smug.

Email@2 p.m. Club had decided to cancel ALL entries and the new date is Monday. Feck me!


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 1, 2020)

Dragging meself out of a lovely warm bed to coat the shed to find that the instructions demand it be done in temps over 10 deg C. Oh well, went back to renaming karaoke files. This is now all / well not all but I've done more than enough and will now have over 150K of songs (a few duplicates) for punters to request. 

What I'm going to do tomorrow after the weekly shop I just don't know.


----------



## chellie (Apr 2, 2020)

Granddaughter has come out in chickenpox. She's Type 1 and it's sent her levels through the roof again


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2020)

Black gunk in bathroom pipes 😱. What is that about? I've googled it but it still doesn't make sense.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Black gunk in bathroom pipes 😱. What is that about? I've googled it but it still doesn't make sense.
		
Click to expand...

You don’t watch many horror films do you? 

I’ll prey for you.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Black gunk in bathroom pipes 😱. What is that about? I've googled it but it still doesn't make sense.
		
Click to expand...

Soap scum, hair residue, fat, sweat etc

Get a bottle of drain cleaner , that’ll sort it out 👍


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			You don’t watch many horror films do you?

I’ll prey for you.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a typo or a freudian slip..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Is that a typo or a freudian slip..

Click to expand...

Typo....... honest 😳


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Soap scum, hair residue, fat, sweat etc

Get a bottle of drain cleaner , that’ll sort it out 👍
		
Click to expand...

I normally do but with a bit of time to fill I thought I would go old school, unscrew the pipes and clean it myself. I just think it is odd that it turns into The Blob.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2020)

chellie said:



			Granddaughter has come out in chickenpox. She's Type 1 and it's sent her levels through the roof again

Click to expand...

Poor thing. Hope she's better soon. On a bright note at least that's Chicken Pox out of the way for her.


----------



## DRW (Apr 2, 2020)

This place.


----------



## Slab (Apr 2, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



*Typo....... honest* 😳
		
Click to expand...

Shame, that's the reason I clicked it


----------



## woofers (Apr 2, 2020)

More than an irritation..............professional footballers continuing to be paid huge sums of money whilst support staff are laid off.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 2, 2020)

woofers said:



			More than an irritation..............professional footballers continuing to be paid huge sums of money whilst support staff are laid off.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be great if just one footballer came out and said "I'm happy to take a 50% pay cut but only if that money is spent on wages for the non-playing staff at the club".

Saw yesterday that Eddie Howe has agreed a wage cut but he's the first one from the PL that I've heard has agreed to it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Black gunk in bathroom pipes 😱. What is that about? I've googled it but it still doesn't make sense.
		
Click to expand...

Amityville post code ?. I hope its in the drain not coming out of the tap


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2020)

Have developed a twitch on my lower left eyelid that's come and gone for the past three weeks. Infuriating.


----------



## Slab (Apr 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Have developed a twitch on my lower left eyelid that's come and gone for the past three weeks. Infuriating.
		
Click to expand...

So that really is a random irritation? 

Phew, can we finally close this thread now?


----------



## chellie (Apr 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Poor thing. Hope she's better soon. On a bright note at least that's Chicken Pox out of the way for her.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I said. At least she's not missing school because of it. I've had to go out and get sugar free paracetamol for her. Luckily was able to get some and I have bought more than one bottle! She's got them in her mouth this morning


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Have developed a twitch on my lower left eyelid that's come and gone for the past three weeks. Infuriating.
		
Click to expand...

A nods as good as a wink


----------



## IainP (Apr 2, 2020)

Slab said:



			So that really is a random irritation?

Phew, can we finally close this thread now? 

Click to expand...

Nah, question marks on statements is a really random one 😉🙂


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 2, 2020)

The government just fobbing us off with more bs than we can handle.


----------



## Dando (Apr 2, 2020)

agreeing with David Lammy and Sadiq Khan re the premier league footballers and taking a pay cut - I feel dirty


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

Hitting myself in the face with a sledge hammer. Not sure my nose should be at that angle.


----------



## IainP (Apr 2, 2020)

Ouch, did anyone video it?


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Hitting myself in the face with a sledge hammer. Not sure my nose should be at that angle.

Click to expand...


ill save moaning about getting paint everywhere for another day lol, hope youre ok Rich


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Hitting myself in the face with a sledge hammer. Not sure my nose should be at that angle.

Click to expand...

That made me snigger 
Are you the new Steve Bruce?


----------



## Piece (Apr 2, 2020)

"Disgrace"
"Shambles"
"Shocking"
"Appalling"
"Unacceptable"
"Woeful"

Expert journalists.


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2020)

Piece said:



			"Disgrace"
"Shambles"
"Shocking"
"Appalling"
"Unacceptable"
"Woeful"

Expert journalists.
		
Click to expand...


Arsenals back 4?


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			ill save moaning about getting paint everywhere for another day lol, hope youre ok Rich
		
Click to expand...

I’m Fine. Shame it didn’t knock my nose back the other way. Would be nice and straight then.


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			I’m Fine. Shame it didn’t knock my nose back the other way. Would be nice and straight then.
		
Click to expand...


saw a friend at school supposedly have that done properly in an operation, have left mine broken and crooked ever since lol


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			That made me snigger 
Are you the new Steve Bruce?
		
Click to expand...

 Would need more than one blow to be the new Steve Bruce.


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			saw a friend at school supposedly have that done properly in an operation, have left mine broken and crooked ever since lol
		
Click to expand...

You never know when being able to smell around a corner will come in handy.


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			You never know when be able to smell around a corner will come in handy.

Click to expand...


now that explains a few things


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 2, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Wouldn't it be great if just one footballer came out and said "I'm happy to take a 50% pay cut but only if that money is spent on wages for the non-playing staff at the club".

Saw yesterday that Eddie Howe has agreed a wage cut but he's the first one from the PL that I've heard has agreed to it.
		
Click to expand...

Well done to the Brighton CEO, manager and technical director who have all taken voluntary pay cuts so that none of their core staff will suffer a wage reduction.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2020)

the PFA response to players taking / offering pay cuts has been a disgrace.


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 2, 2020)

Well done Eddie Howe.....
I believe he was paid a paltry £3.5 million last year.
Enough said 🤔


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2020)

Did I see Steve Clarke has agreed to a whopping 10% pay cut? Football as a whole is showing it is all about the money and premiership clubs and players are an utter disgrace.


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Did I see Steve Clarke has agreed to a whopping 10% pay cut? Football as a whole is showing it is all about the money and premiership clubs and players are an utter disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.ft.com/content/b2278645-eaf8-408f-bc9f-04478d32795c


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2020)

fundy said:



https://www.ft.com/content/b2278645-eaf8-408f-bc9f-04478d32795c

Click to expand...

Needs a subscription to read but I assume it says the overpaid prima donnas can't afford to take a pay cut...or rather don't want to?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Needs a subscription to read but I assume it says the overpaid prima donnas can't afford to take a pay cut...or rather don't want to?
		
Click to expand...

Season must be finished to protect the integrity of the game.......
I'm not sure they know what that means.....


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Hitting myself in the face with a sledge hammer. Not sure my nose should be at that angle.

Click to expand...

It won't cure the slice...


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Apr 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Season must be finished to protect the integrity of the game.......
I'm not sure they know what that means.....
		
Click to expand...

If the FA is remotely like the NFL, we both know that doesn't mean anything at all, don't we?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 2, 2020)

I wonder how many ventilators and PPE kits could be bought if every PL player took a 50% pay cut


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			It won't cure the slice...

Click to expand...

Power fade.


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Power fade.

Click to expand...


thats the opposite of a baby draw right?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I wonder how many ventilators and PPE kits could be bought if every PL player took a 50% pay cut
		
Click to expand...

Not as many as those companies who dont pay Tax, you know the likes of Amazon ,Starbucks, Companies owned by MP's who are paid via public funds etc


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			thats the opposite of a baby draw right? 

Click to expand...

When I play with Fishy I only see him on the tee, and on the green.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Needs a subscription to read but I assume it says the overpaid prima donnas can't afford to take a pay cut...or rather don't want to?
		
Click to expand...

No you don't Amanda; if you google "Financial Times footballers pay cut" you can see it, but somehow it blocks it if you follow a link.


----------



## drdel (Apr 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Did I see Steve Clarke has agreed to a whopping 10% pay cut? Football as a whole is showing it is all about the money and premiership clubs and players are an utter disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

Disgusting - ordinary 'folk' unlucky to be furloughed will get a 20% cut when they're on 80% or £2.5k/mnth, unless their employer chips in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Power fade.

Click to expand...

Only a fifty yard power fade


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

The headline from the FT article;

*English footballers resist calls for pay cuts during crisis*
MPs point to ‘moral vacuum’ as top clubs turn to furlough scheme while player wages remain untouched

The irony of the "Honourable Members" pointing out somebody else's moral vacuum is hilarious and irritating in equal measure.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 3, 2020)

Sorry but this public outcry about footballers taking a token pay cut is totally justified.  There are clubs out there laying off support staff and cutting their salaries whilst vastly over-paid players who cannot even play are getting paid huge amounts.    Yes there are other professions who should do the same, yes there are issues with the NHS trying desperately to deal with every possible request in these terribly difficult times but football is popular because people pay to watch it - and right now it is not happening.   There are stories all over American sports about players and teams doing something to help those less fortunate than themselves.  But the pondlife intelligence that play in the Premier League and their disgusting PFA chairman who sure as hell won't take any cut to his massive salary think they are above it all.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Sorry but this public outcry about footballers taking a token pay cut is totally justified.  There are clubs out there laying off support staff and cutting their salaries whilst vastly over-paid players who cannot even play are getting paid huge amounts.    Yes there are other professions who should do the same, yes there are issues with the NHS trying desperately to deal with every possible request in these terribly difficult times but football is popular because people pay to watch it - and right now it is not happening.   There are stories all over American sports about players and teams doing something to help those less fortunate than themselves.  But the pondlife intelligence that play in the Premier League and their disgusting PFA chairman who sure as hell won't take any cut to his massive salary think they are above it all.
		
Click to expand...

Who has said it isn't justified?  The issue is not with the fact that fingers are being pointed; it's to do with *who* is doing the finger pointing.  That MP's are trying to take the moral high ground over this given their behaviour in recent years is utterly laughable.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Sorry but this public outcry about footballers taking a token pay cut is totally justified.  There are clubs out there laying off support staff and cutting their salaries whilst vastly over-paid players who cannot even play are getting paid huge amounts.    Yes there are other professions who should do the same, yes there are issues with the NHS trying desperately to deal with every possible request in these terribly difficult times but football is popular because people pay to watch it - and right now it is not happening.   There are stories all over American sports about players and teams doing something to help those less fortunate than themselves.  But the pondlife intelligence that play in the Premier League and their disgusting PFA chairman who sure as hell won't take any cut to his massive salary think they are above it all.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure Clubs aren’t working hard in their community? Plenty of stories of Clubs/Players doing good, but this latest outcry has been started by 2 Clubs putting Staff on Furlough, the players didn’t do that or had any say in that decision that was down to the non-playing “intelligent” owners, ie 1 being Mike Ashley.

Some Clubs have kept all their staff on full pay, no publicity for those Clubs though!

Once again it’s the easy target of PL footballers!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 3, 2020)

I don't care who's pointing what finger, these professionals should take a salary reduction to help pay the wages of the ground crew/staff at their club.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I don't care who's pointing what finger, these professionals should take a salary reduction to help pay the wages of the ground crew/staff at their club.
		
Click to expand...

Are those were the owners have kept their people on full pay ok?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



*I don't care who's pointing what finge*r, these professionals should take a salary reduction to help pay the wages of the ground crew/staff at their club.
		
Click to expand...

Well you should. 

 The rest  I agree with. Instead of placing the employees on Furlough and letting the govt deal with them. 

Newcastle have Furloughed staff but then not surprised given the owner.

Spurs after Levy received £7m bonus payment they placed 550 staff on furlough iirc.

Norwich have done the same. 

The only time players should be called to take salary reductions is when it's to support  their own clubs employees.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 3, 2020)

I don't know how long any PL club can continue paying everyone at their club full wages when the currently have no income


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 3, 2020)

It's the mentality of the "look I've not played golf for two weeks and I went outside and applauded the NHS last night - what else do I have to do".   We are all in this together whether we like it or not.  And having footballers on $10M per year insisting they get paid their full amount whilst support staff are laid off on basic salaries is truly disgusting.

Yes there are MPs who have done wrong - haven't we all?   But right now the leaders of this country are doing the best they can in truly difficult circumstances.   Are Premier League players not being able to play doing that?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I don't know how long any PL club can continue paying everyone at their club full wages when the currently have no income
		
Click to expand...

Some clubs don't actually need gate receipts to survive in the PL. TV money is immense, sponsors money massive. 

Gate receipts are a significant issue for those outside the PL but far less so for those in it. It is one of the many reasons clubs are so desperate to get in it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It's the mentality of the "look I've not played golf for two weeks and I went outside and applauded the NHS last night - what else do I have to do".   We are all in this together whether we like it or not.  And having footballers on $10M per year insisting they get paid their full amount whilst support staff are laid off on basic salaries is truly disgusting.

Yes there are MPs who have done wrong - haven't we all?   But right now the leaders of this country are doing the best they can in truly difficult circumstances.   Are Premier League players not being able to play doing that?
		
Click to expand...

Show us 1 player doing what you are claiming!
Far better to look at facts rather than media speculation.
Players up and down the Country ARE helping local communities ARE making donations etc.
Who next? Pop Stars, TV Stars, How long until we ask how one of the richest people (The Queen) in the Country is helping?
Highlighting one group of people purely because of a few greedy owners is ridiculous.
Absolutely agree PL Footballers should help, but so should everyone else.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some clubs don't actually need gate receipts to survive in the PL. TV money is immense, sponsors money massive.

Gate receipts are a significant issue for those outside the PL but far less so for those in it. It is one of the many reasons clubs are so desperate to get in it.
		
Click to expand...

But what happens if the season doesn’t finish? 
Can’t see Sky & sponsors paying then the full wack.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2020)

Can they furlough players? They can probably survive on 80% wages, and there's no football to play in the meantime.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

I have a bigger issue with billionaire owners than the footballers. Levi is worth nearly 6bn. Surely he can afford to pay his tee ladies, rather can get the government to pay 80%? Ashley is worth nearly 3bn too.

The owner of Norwich 'only' has 30m. They are different fish, rich, but not super rich.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Can they furlough players? They can probably survive on 80% wages, and there's no football to play in the meantime. 

Click to expand...

Isn't there a maximum of £2500 a month? Poor babies couldn't even dream of surviving on that.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Isn't there a maximum of £2500 a month? Poor babies couldn't even dream of surviving on that.
		
Click to expand...

Especially when the AVERAGE SALARY for a PL player is over £100,000 PER WEEK.

Think of the enormous good/difference they could make if they all got together and pulled some of their wealth.
Just say instead of being paid 80% of their wages, they had 80% of their wages withheld and used to help people in need, they would still be earning over £20,000 per week for doing nothing.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 3, 2020)

There are a lot of very rich people in this country.
Why the pitchfork brigade come for footballers, while leaving the rest alone is beyond me.
Because they're working class lads who don't deserve it? Because they are on the telly?


----------



## Neilds (Apr 3, 2020)

My main issue is with the fact that we (taxpayers) are helping clubs pay the wages of furloughed staff, when they could actually cut the wages of the higher paid players and more than afford to pay the wages themselves. Remember, we are all going to be paying for this for years to come


----------



## bobmac (Apr 3, 2020)

There are 20 premier league teams.
11 players per team plus a few reserves so say 15
£1,500,000 per team
Total PL wage bill £30,000,000 PER WEEK for doing nothing.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 3, 2020)

Neilds said:



			My main issue is with the fact that we (taxpayers) are helping clubs pay the wages of furloughed staff, when they could actually cut the wages of the higher paid players and more than afford to pay the wages themselves. Remember, we are all going to be paying for this for years to come
		
Click to expand...

That applies to pretty much every company in the UK who are furloughing staff. Many will have wealthy owners or higher paid staff still in employment. Many will have shareholders to whom they have paid millions of pounds over the years, others will be owned by private equity companies who do all sorts of financial jiggerypokery to extract cash but pay no tax.
Go after that lot, and then I'm fine with footballers getting a bit of stick.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



			There are 20 premier league teams.
11 players per team plus a few reserves so say 15
£1,500,000 per team
Total PL wage bill £30,000,000 PER WEEK for doing nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we need to broaden the spectrum and instead of moaning just about premier league footballers we should make the multimillionaire golfer's contribute.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Maybe we need to broaden the spectrum and instead of moaning just about premier league footballers we should make the multimillionaire golfer's contribute.
		
Click to expand...

But do they earn a wage? From sponsorship and that I suppose they do, but they have lost tournament earnings obviously. Not saying they're destitute at all, but a bit different to footballers who are making exactly as much as they always do.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			But what happens if the season doesn’t finish?
Can’t see Sky & sponsors paying then the full wack.
		
Click to expand...

That is why I believe the season will finish whatever. Whether it re-starts in August or earlier and they play the rest of the season behind closed doors for tv only. There is too much money to lose for clubs not to complete the season.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Maybe we need to broaden the spectrum and instead of moaning just about premier league footballers we should make the multimillionaire golfer's contribute.
		
Click to expand...

Do we have any that live here still? They tend to live in Florida, climate, less travelling as they play most of their tournaments in the US and it is 10% tax there.

Pedantry aside, I get your point . Fingers are pointed at footballers but they could be pointed across a spectrum of society. Footballers are an easy target, although the point being made is still valid.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			But do they earn a wage? From sponsorship and that I suppose they do, but they have lost tournament earnings obviously. Not saying they're destitute at all, but a bit different to footballers who are making exactly as much as they always do.
		
Click to expand...

My point is its easy to target footballers earning millions but people soon forget other sports where they earn vast sums and want to purely pin it on the Premier League players. Of course they should do more if they can but should they be obligated to just because they do something that pays them so well no they shouldn't. They're the employee of the club yes a well paid one but still the employee. The responsibility of paying the other staff isn't that of the players it's the clubs responsibility to ensure all its workers are paid not the the other way round. 

But its easier to dig out those with the money they earn than focus on the people paying them.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I have a bigger issue with billionaire owners than the footballers. Levi is worth nearly 6bn. Surely he can afford to pay his tee ladies, rather can get the government to pay 80%? Ashley is worth nearly 3bn too.

The owner of Norwich 'only' has 30m. They are different fish, rich, but not super rich.
		
Click to expand...

I think you might mean Mr Louis who owns Spurs.

Don't think Daniel Levy is in the billionaire category. He could,  however, well afford to be taking a cut in his earnings from Spurs.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 3, 2020)

Golf bags with 14 way dividers. Don't know why but I prefer tour style bags with 5 or 6 sections.


----------



## woofers (Apr 3, 2020)

I guess the reason we are focusing on PL footballers is because it is the biggest gross revenue generating team sport in the country. Silly amounts are paid for sponsorship, wages and TV rights.
Also because the football clubs employ many other people in support functions.
I think the feeling is that it wouldn’t really hurt the players to take a temporary pay cut, of a considerable magnitude, the saving which could be used to pay the support staff. That way, no one, employee or club, has to go through the red tape of furloughing and claiming the support money. 
I don’t think other top ‘celebrities’ (or golfers) have the same support staff / functions that are being laid off, so it’s not directly comparable.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 3, 2020)

Rather than take a pay cut (and therefore pay less tax on their earnings), would it not be better to offer to pay the support staff wages? I'm no expert on tax matters so I'm sure someone can do the maths.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

Birds moaning about not being able to get their hair & nails done.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Birds moaning about not being able to get their hair & nails done.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, should have heard the starlings this morning...jeez, the language 
And as for the sparrows.....just dont go there....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Yeah, should have heard the starlings this morning...jeez, the language
And as for the sparrows.....just dont go there....
		
Click to expand...

I was waiting for it ^^^^😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2020)

woofers said:



			I guess the reason we are focusing on PL footballers is because it is the biggest gross revenue generating team sport in the country. Silly amounts are paid for sponsorship, wages and TV rights.
Also because the football clubs employ many other people in support functions.
I think the feeling is that it wouldn’t really hurt the players to take a temporary pay cut, of a considerable magnitude, the saving which could be used to pay the support staff. That way, no one, employee or club, has to go through the red tape of furloughing and claiming the support money.
I don’t think other top ‘celebrities’ (or golfers) have the same support staff / functions that are being laid off, so it’s not directly comparable.
		
Click to expand...

Surely it’s down to the owners, ie the Employer, to sort out wages, the Footballers and the support staff are all Employees.

Should all employees everywhere look to help the fellow employed or should we be making the Employer take responsibility.

As others have said what about the Hedge Fund Managers or the Bank Managers etc.

For example: Marcus Rashford has paid for over 400,000 people in Manchester to be fed in the last 2 weeks. Plenty are getting involved without media attention.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 3, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Surely it’s down to the owners, ie the Employer, to sort out wages, the Footballers and the support staff are all Employees.

Should all employees everywhere look to help the fellow employed or should we be making the Employer take responsibility.

As others have said what about the Hedge Fund Managers or the Bank Managers etc.

For example: Marcus Rashford has paid for over 400,000 people in Manchester to be fed in the last 2 weeks. Plenty are getting involved without media attention.
		
Click to expand...

How very dare you talk sense, you know that's not allowed 😂


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Yeah, should have heard the starlings this morning...jeez, the language
And as for the sparrows.....just dont go there....
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget the peewits giving it large


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 3, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Dont forget the peewits giving it large
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was those damned Corvids causing the issue, 19 of them of just one Crow?


----------



## drdel (Apr 3, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Dont forget the peewits giving it large
		
Click to expand...

The UK's Ostrich population seems to grow daily !!!


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 3, 2020)

*BORED! BORED! BORED! BORED! BORED! BORED! *


----------



## Slime (Apr 3, 2020)

Mrs Slime's aunt having a single glazed window replaced ........................................... for £288!
A duck flew through it and Mrs Slime found the duck in the bath!
But seriously, £288!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 3, 2020)

Slime said:



			Mrs Slime's aunt having a single glazed window replaced ........................................... for £288!
A duck flew through it and Mrs Slime found the duck in the bath!
But seriously, £288!
		
Click to expand...


That is just two gross.       

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

Slime said:



			Mrs Slime's aunt having a single glazed window replaced ........................................... for £288!
A duck flew through it and Mrs Slime found the duck in the bath!
But seriously, £288!
		
Click to expand...

Why so expensive?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Experiencing the joys of mountain biking again. New tyres and tubes on the bike, shocks pumped up, new helmet, good to go. 35 minutes in, puncture. Flipping great thorn, straight through. Walk home.

Tyre being new, silly hard to get on. Also silly hard to get off. Thorn broken off at both ends. Silly hard to get out of tyre. Trye then very slightly easier to get back on.

No way I am doing this out on the trail. Need tools, and reading glasses!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 3, 2020)

queues for supermarkets. I cannot queue, why isn’t there a fast track option? Super noodles for tea if it’s still busy later.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That is just two gross.      

I'll get my coat.
		
Click to expand...

very good.
Or Too gross! Not many mathematicians on here


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2020)

Screwing a deck screw into mrs fundy's finger! In the dog house for a few days


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			Screwing a deck screw into mrs fundy's finger! In the dog house for a few days 

Click to expand...

Oopsie!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			Screwing a deck screw into mrs fundy's finger! In the dog house for a few days 

Click to expand...

tell her shes got plenty of others


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			tell her shes got plenty of others

Click to expand...


you want to tell her for me, not sure shes talking to me currently lol


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That is just two gross.      

I'll get my coat.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Experiencing the joys of mountain biking again. New tyres and tubes on the bike, shocks pumped up, new helmet, good to go. 35 minutes in, puncture. Flipping great thorn, straight through. Walk home.

Tyre being new, silly hard to get on. Also silly hard to get off. Thorn broken off at both ends. Silly hard to get out of tyre. Trye then very slightly easier to get back on.

No way I am doing this out on the trail. Need tools, and reading glasses!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry Murph, but that made me laugh


----------



## Dando (Apr 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Yeah, should have heard the starlings this morning...jeez, the language
And as for the sparrows.....just dont go there....
		
Click to expand...

Not as bad as the blue tits!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			Not as bad as the blue tits!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think it was that cold...


----------



## Dando (Apr 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Didn't think it was that cold...

Click to expand...

grow up


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			grow up
		
Click to expand...

It a chance, I’ve been saying that for the last 50 years


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2020)

Old -Yes
Up - not if I can help it.....


----------



## DaveR (Apr 3, 2020)

People ask for help/advice on here and people help them out but the OP then can't be arsed to even acknowledge or say thanks. How much effort does it take to say thanks?! I won't bother in future.


----------



## Slime (Apr 3, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why so expensive?
		
Click to expand...

Emergency call out, apparently.
Most glaziers seem to be shut.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 3, 2020)

Slime said:



			Mrs Slime's aunt having a single glazed window replaced ........................................... for £288!
A duck flew through it and Mrs Slime found the duck in the bath!
But seriously, £288!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, just replacing the glass unit?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2020)

Idiot health workers in the restaurant sharing a table and not social distancing. Come on, if you can't set an example what message does it send and you of all people must be seeing the effects if you don't. Had a word with 6 radiographers crammed into a 6 seater table and they just looked at me blankly (something I've experienced a lot in my time - usually from women)


----------



## JustOne (Apr 3, 2020)

SERIOUSLY????? This could be the worst reporting EVER about the most stupid news item EVER

McDonalds has released to the public it's recipe for *sausage* and *egg* Mc*muffin*....

In a recipe shared with FEMAIL, McDonald's revealed that all you need is an English muffin, 75g of sausage meat, two eggs and a slice of American cheese
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-secret-recipe-make-Sausage-Egg-McMuffin.html
Seriously? it contains *sausage*, *egg* and a *muffin*??? No sh*t sherlock!!

I wondered where I was going wrong using peanut butter, fish paste and dumplings!!! 

They added...  "we are not saying it will be as good as the real thing......"

This is cutting edge journalism at the top of it's game. 

That is my random irritation of the day, I thank you


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			I'm sorry Murph, but that made me laugh

Click to expand...

Hey, I am easy on it. It's random irritations afterall. Some of it is meant to be light entertainment.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 3, 2020)

JustOne said:



			SERIOUSLY????? This could be the worst reporting EVER about the most stupid news item EVER

McDonalds has released to the public it's recipe for *sausage* and *egg* Mc*muffin*....

In a recipe shared with FEMAIL, McDonald's revealed that all you need is an English muffin, 75g of sausage meat, two eggs and a slice of American cheese
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-secret-recipe-make-Sausage-Egg-McMuffin.html
Seriously? it contains *sausage*, *egg* and a *muffin*??? No sh*t sherlock!!

*I wondered where I was going wrong using peanut butter, fish paste and dumplings!!!*

They added...  "we are not saying it will be as good as the real thing......"

This is cutting edge journalism at the top of it's game. 

That is my random irritation of the day, I thank you 

Click to expand...

Good job they released it, you've missed the American cheese.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

JustOne said:



			SERIOUSLY????? This could be the worst reporting EVER about the most stupid news item EVER

McDonalds has released to the public it's recipe for *sausage* and *egg* Mc*muffin*....

In a recipe shared with FEMAIL, McDonald's revealed that all you need is an English muffin, 75g of sausage meat, two eggs and a slice of American cheese
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-secret-recipe-make-Sausage-Egg-McMuffin.html
Seriously? it contains *sausage*, *egg* and a *muffin*??? No sh*t sherlock!!

I wondered where I was going wrong using peanut butter, fish paste and dumplings!!! 

They added...  "we are not saying it will be as good as the real thing......"

This is cutting edge journalism at the top of it's game. 

That is my random irritation of the day, I thank you 

Click to expand...

Where does the 2nd egg come into the recipe?  I think I have previously been done up like a kipper. My McMuffin (tm) only had one egg?


----------



## Wolf (Apr 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Idiot health workers in the restaurant sharing a table and not social distancing. Come on, if you can't set an example what message does it send and you of all people must be seeing the effects if you don't. Had a word with 6 radiographers crammed into a 6 seater table and they just looked at me blankly (something I've experienced a lot in my time - usually from women)
		
Click to expand...

Pot and Kettle a bit there Homer considering the other week you were in the pub depsite working for the NHS and being in an at risk category after the government had already told people to not to go to such places 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## DaveR (Apr 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Where does the 2nd egg come into the recipe?  I think I have previously been done up like a kipper. My McMuffin (tm) only had one egg?
		
Click to expand...

Did you get the kids meal version?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Pot and Kettle a bit there Homer considering the other week you were in the pub depsite working for the NHS and being in an at risk category after the government had already told people to not to go to such places 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough but at the time we weren't in lockdown or even had social distancing introduced. Now we have both measures people need to be more self policing.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

DaveR said:



			Did you get the kids meal version?  

Click to expand...

Sausage and egg Mcmuffin. It's in the description? It doesn't say Sausage and two egg Mcmuffin?


----------



## Wolf (Apr 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fair enough but at the time we weren't in lockdown or even had social distancing introduced. Now we have both measures people need to be more self policing.
		
Click to expand...

At the time social distancing had already been part of the criteria announced as had the advise of avoid going to such places, they just hadn't been compulsory closed at that point.  So measures had already started being put in place. 

Plus I'm assuming by restaurant you mean within the hospitable as everything else is closed so they will already be coming close in contact with each other at work so separating them isn't going to do much. If it's such an issue then hospital can close restaurants surely.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Idiot health workers in the restaurant sharing a table and not social distancing. Come on, if you can't set an example what message does it send and you of all people must be seeing the effects if you don't. Had a word with 6 radiographers crammed into a 6 seater table and they just looked at me blankly (something I've experienced a lot in my time - usually from women)
		
Click to expand...

 Bloody women eh!! 😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

Slime said:



			Emergency call out, apparently.
Most glaziers seem to be shut.
		
Click to expand...

That’s still crazy.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Proper first World problem this...

My new watch is being delivered to a London dealer next week, and I have to go get it. If I don't pick it up, they send it back. Fine, except it went up alot in the last week or so,  and they will happily resell for way more than I paid for it. 

Will they be open? Flipping doubt it. It's in their interest to be closed. If they are open, how do I get there? 

Daft, when people are struggling  health wise, and financially, but heck, it's random irritations!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			At the time social distancing had already been part of the criteria announced as had the advise of avoid going to such places, they just hadn't been compulsory closed at that point.  So measures had already started being put in place.

Plus I'm assuming by restaurant you mean within the hospitable as everything else is closed so they will already be coming close in contact with each other at work so separating them isn't going to do much. If it's such an issue then hospital can close restaurants surely.
		
Click to expand...

Restaurant or staff canteen - however you want to label it (they call it restaurant) and there signs on each and every table saying it should be one per table (and we have more than enough room without any public in). I can't see the restaurant closing as all the other food outlets and coffee shops have ceased trading and it's the only place for staff to get hot food


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Proper first World problem this...

My new watch is being delivered to a London dealer next week, and I have to go get it. If I don't pick it up, they send it back. Fine, except it went up alot in the last week or so,  and they will happily resell for way more than I paid for it.

Will they be open? Flipping doubt it. It's in their interest to be closed. If they are open, how do I get there?

Daft, when people are struggling  health wise, and financially, but heck, it's random irritations!
		
Click to expand...

If they’re not going to be open then who’ll sign for it? 
Tricky one 🤷‍♂️


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			If they’re not going to be open then who’ll sign for it?
Tricky one 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

For sure, it's a worry.

It's in Fleet street. I might need to get a dinghy, and sail down the Thames. I could dress all in black, and be under cover.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 3, 2020)

Could you organise a courier to collect for you?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2020)

If only we had a same day courier on the forum........


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Could you organise a courier to collect for you?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. I could, but it's a lot of money, well, to me anyway. Also, I would like them to size it to my wrist, rather than tap it with inappropriate tools at home.

I will see how it goes next week. If they are open, then I can dump a car at work, and cycle down the A5, past marble arch, down to Buck house, and along the river. Google thinks it's 45 minutes cycle from work. Probably less in reality.

Trouble is, I'm not at work, as on furlough!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			For sure, it's a worry.

It's in Fleet street. I might need to get a dinghy, and sail down the Thames. I could dress all in black, and be under cover.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂
Good luck with it.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

We do have a paddle board in the garage just in case.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I can dump a car at work, and cycle down the A5, past marble arch, down to Buck house, and along the river.
		
Click to expand...


And all because The Lady Loves Milk Tray 
😎😎👍


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			Screwing a deck screw into mrs fundy's finger! In the dog house for a few days 

Click to expand...

An injury that’s not yours. Well not yet.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			And all because The Lady Loves Milk Tray 
😎😎👍
		
Click to expand...

You are soooooooooooo old 😣


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2020)

richart said:



			An injury that’s not yours. Well not yet.

Click to expand...


oh im feeling the pain lol


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Proper first World problem this...

My new watch is being delivered to a London dealer next week, and I have to go get it. If I don't pick it up, they send it back. Fine, except it went up alot in the last week or so,  and they will happily resell for way more than I paid for it.

Will they be open? Flipping doubt it. It's in their interest to be closed. If they are open, how do I get there?

Daft, when people are struggling  health wise, and financially, but heck, it's random irritations!
		
Click to expand...

Rolex?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Rolex?
		
Click to expand...

Skydweller.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Skydweller.
		
Click to expand...

Nice, but I just don't like the Cyclops on a Rolex. 
If they sell it on, or send it back because you cannot collect it due to lock down, then then that is just wrong.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Rolex?
		
Click to expand...

If he knew the exact time it was being delivered he could be there to collect it when it arrived.
Just a pity he doesn't have a decent watch yet . I'll get my coat bye.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2020)

Wife insisting we go to Costco tomorrow. We don't need anything, we went shopping last night. She just sees it as a nice day out. I tell her she's being stupid but it doesn't sink. And she can't go without me as I'm the one with the Costco card.


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Wife insisting we go to Costco tomorrow. We don't need anything, we went shopping last night. She just sees it as a nice day out. I tell her she's being stupid but it doesn't sink. And she can't go without me as I'm the one with the Costco card. 

Click to expand...

well dont go then, go to your wardrobe and see if you own a pair of trousers


----------



## ExRabbit (Apr 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Wife insisting we go to Costco tomorrow. We don't need anything, we went shopping last night. She just sees it as a nice day out. I tell her she's being stupid but it doesn't sink. And she can't go without me as I'm the one with the Costco card. 

Click to expand...

Tell her..


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Wife insisting we go to Costco tomorrow. We don't need anything, we went shopping last night. She just sees it as a nice day out. I tell her she's being stupid but it doesn't sink. And she can't go without me as I'm the one with the Costco card. 

Click to expand...

Like Grange Hill said, just say no.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 4, 2020)

Made up events passed off as ‘real’.
This place has always been the home of Walter Mitty. 🤣 not so irritating as funny 😂


----------



## Slime (Apr 4, 2020)

People who just don't, or won't, understand that you *DO NOT* have to be a key worker to be eligible to go to work.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 4, 2020)

Slime said:



			People who just don't, or won't, understand that you *DO NOT* have to be a key worker to be eligible to go to work.
		
Click to expand...

Companies that put profits ahead of employees safety.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2020)

therod said:



			Made up events passed off as ‘real’.
This place has always been the home of Walter Mitty. 🤣 not so irritating as funny 😂
		
Click to expand...

That's just social media in general, anything for the likes 😂


----------



## User20205 (Apr 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			That's just social media in general, anything for the likes 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes....but grown men??  🤣🤣shakey head!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 4, 2020)

Went out for a run and was interested to see how busy the tracks across the fields are bearing in mind the good weather. Generally very quiet and no different to in the week. Almost home and two teenage girls walking their dogs. Firstly made no effort to put them on leads to stop them running up to me - always irritating. Then they made no effort to move so we had 2m between us. I stopped and was wedged against the hedge but the nearest girl was just a couple of feet away. I said "2 metres" and just got a blank stare.

Can't decide whether to make a 2m cattle prod or next time just cough loudly without covering my mouth and say "fancy your chances?!"...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Went out for a run and was interested to see how busy the tracks across the fields are bearing in mind the good weather. Generally very quiet and no different to in the week. Almost home and two teenage girls walking their dogs. Firstly made no effort to put them on leads to stop them running up to me - always irritating. Then they made no effort to move so we had 2m between us. I stopped and was wedged against the hedge but the nearest girl was just a couple of feet away. I said "2 metres" and just got a blank stare.

Can't decide whether to make a 2m cattle prod or next time just cough loudly without covering my mouth and say "fancy your chances?!"...
		
Click to expand...

 From touchy to touché , I like it


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 4, 2020)

The amount of people out in open top spots cars today ,yeah right they are all going to the super market or going to work .like fcuk they are


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2020)

Well, my spots car stayed at home. With the roof up.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 4, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Well, my spots car stayed at home. With the roof up.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Mine has sat for a few weeks now. How long until that's bad for it? Flat spots on tyres? Battery? The battery was already dodgy so we do have a new one waiting to go in when I'm likely to use the car again. I miss my car.


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Well, my spots car stayed at home. With the roof up.
		
Click to expand...

Chicken pox ?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 4, 2020)

My little roadster also stayed on the drive with the hard top fitted .too early for that to come off


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2020)

Whilst out on my hour's route march this afternoon, I noticed how shockingly crap the pavements are around here.
I thought the roads were bad but I spent half the time in the road instead....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			The amount of people out in open top spots cars today ,yeah right they are all going to the super market or going to work .like fcuk they are
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Idiots like that need a ticket from the police. It's muppets like that which will see the lockdown continue longer or get worse


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2020)

richart said:



			Chicken pox ?
		
Click to expand...

Just following the original post! 

It is spotted with dust though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2020)

My laptop was playing up, very slow , freezing all the time,  some apps not working, not recognising external devices, really annoying.
So I did a reset, now I'll need to attempt to restore all the removed Apps .
EDIT, Experts, is there a quick way to re instate apps ?


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 5, 2020)

Currys customer services ....   I need to cancel an order and they only allow it to be done by phone. Cant be done on-line. Already been on hold for an hour & a half (and no point hanging up to try another day - will just be at the back of a similar queue. Arrgghhh.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Ditto. Mine has sat for a few weeks now. How long until that's bad for it? Flat spots on tyres? Battery? The battery was already dodgy so we do have a new one waiting to go in when I'm likely to use the car again. I miss my car.
		
Click to expand...

Amanda,

These might help;

https://www.continental-tyres.co.uk/car/all-about-tyres/tyre-damages/flat-spotting

https://www.tires-easy.com/blog/flatspotting-when-your-tire-sits-too-long-in-one-place/


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 5, 2020)

Enjoying a cup of tea that much, you go for another swig and there’s nothing in there 😡😡


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2020)

Several years ago, one of my best friends died (apparent suicide, but never proven). For the last few years of his life we’d communicated mainly by E Mail.

It would appear that his old account has been hacked at some point and every now and then I get an E Mail from his account. It’s like a tiny little dagger through the heart every time.

The stupid thing is that I can’t bring myself to block his account. I don’t know why. It feels wrong.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Several years ago, one of my best friends died (apparent suicide, but never proven). For the last few years of his life we’d communicated mainly by E Mail.

It would appear that his old account has been hacked at some point and every now and then I get an E Mail from his account. It’s like a tiny little dagger through the heart every time.

The stupid thing is that I can’t bring myself to block his account. I don’t know why. It feels wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly understandable.  Still got Rickg's number in my phone despite having had a few clearouts...


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Perfectly understandable.  Still got Rickg's number in my phone despite having had a few clearouts... 

Click to expand...

Same here mate. It seems disrespectful to remove it 🥺


----------



## fundy (Apr 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Perfectly understandable.  Still got Rickg's number in my phone despite having had a few clearouts... 

Click to expand...


youre not alone


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			youre not alone 

Click to expand...

Didn't think I would be


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2020)

Found some old photos on the computer a couple of days ago. All were taken by my daughter or Mrs H, but there was just one lot I had taken at the H4H day at West Hill in 2013. Not owning a mobile they must have been taken with a proper camera. Played with Rick that day, and most of the photos are of him and his cheeky grin.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2020)

Burning the roof of my mouth on dinner. Just one them things but blooming annoying

Just know if I had waited 5 mins would be stone cold

No win situation ☹️


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Burning the roof of my mouth on dinner. Just one them things but blooming annoying

Just know if I had waited 5 mins would be stone cold

*No win situation* ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Not even if you waited 2 and a half minutes?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Not even if you waited 2 and a half minutes? 

Click to expand...

This could solve the issue 😉


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 6, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Several years ago, one of my best friends died (apparent suicide, but never proven). For the last few years of his life we’d communicated mainly by E Mail.

It would appear that his old account has been hacked at some point and every now and then I get an E Mail from his account. It’s like a tiny little dagger through the heart every time.

The stupid thing is that I can’t bring myself to block his account. I don’t know why. It feels wrong.
		
Click to expand...

My Dad and Brothers numbers are both in my phone even though they've been passed a few years.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2020)

Press briefings prior to big announcements. If the press are deliberately given the key components of a speech the day before to drip through to the public then why even bother with the speech? Give out a press handout, leave them to it. Alternatively, don't give it to the press the night before, let everyone hear what the person has to say at the same time, as it used to be done.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2020)

1.5hrs into new job working from home and the laptop has crashed and won't restart🙄
Old fashioned pen and paper it is then and using my phone for the non critical online parts🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 6, 2020)

Mother in law's funeral this morning,  only five people allowed to attend and I gave up my place to look after my father in law who was advised by the doctor to stay at home.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 6, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Mother in law's funeral this morning,  only five people allowed to attend and I gave up my place to look after my father in law who was advised by the doctor to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...


That's just awful, Thoughts with you and your family


----------



## DaveR (Apr 6, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Mother in law's funeral this morning,  only five people allowed to attend and I gave up my place to look after my father in law who was advised by the doctor to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

This type of post really brings home the full impact of what we are all going through right now.

You have my condolences, chin up fella


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Mother in law's funeral this morning,  only five people allowed to attend and I gave up my place to look after my father in law who was advised by the doctor to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

Thoughts with you & the family.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Mother in law's funeral this morning,  only five people allowed to attend and I gave up my place to look after my father in law who was advised by the doctor to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds awful. Thoughts with your family


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 6, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Mother in law's funeral this morning,  only five people allowed to attend and I gave up my place to look after my father in law who was advised by the doctor to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

Thoughts with you and your family at this sad time.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2020)

After reading the last post my moan of the afternoon seems even more minor 

Going to hard wire my dash cam into my car (4th car I've hardwired , done a Mates and my other car plus old one) first time I can't find the fuse box diagram full stop! No online not in manual 

Will make it more challenging


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Mother in law's funeral this morning,  only five people allowed to attend and I gave up my place to look after my father in law who was advised by the doctor to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, that's just horrible, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2020)

Caroline Lucas MP.  Mindless Plank I presume?


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 6, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Mother in law's funeral this morning,  only five people allowed to attend and I gave up my place to look after my father in law who was advised by the doctor to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

Tough times... Was bad enough not being able to attend a good friends funeral last week... Not sure how I would cope being excluded from a family one...

Thoughts with you and your family...


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 6, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Mother in law's funeral this morning,  only five people allowed to attend and I gave up my place to look after my father in law who was advised by the doctor to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

That's tough - thoughts with you and your family.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Buying Soundpeat wireless ear buds instead of Apple Airpods.


----------



## chellie (Apr 6, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Mother in law's funeral this morning,  only five people allowed to attend and I gave up my place to look after my father in law who was advised by the doctor to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

Thinking of you all x


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Mother in law's funeral this morning,  only five people allowed to attend and I gave up my place to look after my father in law who was advised by the doctor to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

That's really hard to read so god knows how you and your family are feeling. All of our thoughts are with you at this tough time.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 6, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Several years ago, one of my best friends died (apparent suicide, but never proven). For the last few years of his life we’d communicated mainly by E Mail.

It would appear that his old account has been hacked at some point and every now and then I get an E Mail from his account. It’s like a tiny little dagger through the heart every time.

The stupid thing is that I can’t bring myself to block his account. I don’t know why. It feels wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with that. I still have one of my best friends set of motorcycle keys in the kitchen cabinet. Sadly he has been gone 18 years. I will never throw them out.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			After reading the last post my moan of the afternoon seems even more minor

Going to hard wire my dash cam into my car (4th car I've hardwired , done a Mates and my other car plus old one) first time I can't find the fuse box diagram full stop! No online not in manual

Will make it more challenging
		
Click to expand...


Was actually the easiest car I've done to date .. lots of spare fuse slots and first one I tried only comes on with engine PERFECT camera is done 

Up the side of the trim into position and hidden away 

Earthed on a nut under the steering wheel tight 

Happy days 

Under an hour from start to finish including packing away


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 6, 2020)

The amount of latex gloves left around everywhere except in a bin as they should be disposed of.


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2020)

Getting sunburnt on April 6th!!!! (i was at home in the garden btw)


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			Getting sunburnt on April 6th!!!! (i was at home in the garden btw)
		
Click to expand...

Costa del Dorset as my mate insists on calling it since he moved there...


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2020)

The decanter advert I keep hitting by mistake. Who uses a decanter theses days ? Getting emails about them now.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2020)

richart said:



			The decanter advert I keep hitting by mistake. Who uses a decanter theses days ? Getting emails about them now.

Click to expand...

I had you down as the type of refined  character Rich to use one 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2020)

The muppet on Twitter responding to Oliver Holt;

Oliver Holt; In the midst of praising Liverpool for this volte-face, also important to give due credit to Manchester United and Manchester City, among others, for getting it right straight away.

Des Duffy; Sometimes it’s easy to get it right...but to get it wrong, and then to put it right. That takes real class.  Thank you @PeterMooreLFC and FSG. 

if it's that simple to get it right Des, why not do the right thing in the first place?  Class my ass.


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I had you down as the type of refined  character Rich to use one 😂
		
Click to expand...

Won a few in my youth, but I prefer straight out of the bottle.


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2020)

richart said:



			Won a few in my youth, but I prefer straight out of the bottle.

Click to expand...

Used to work for Whitbread when younger got to the point when I was warned not to bring any more I won home lol. Couple of them still in the cupboard, should use them really!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 6, 2020)

richart said:



			The decanter advert I keep hitting by mistake. Who uses a decanter theses days ? Getting emails about them now.

Click to expand...

Pornhub are showing decanter ads?????


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2020)

A lack of planning. Our main ICU is now a hot zone (Covid patients). All good and all planned. Sadly it suddenly dawned on everyone our staff kitchen, now becomes a hot kitchen so for any staff working in a Covid area. Again not a problem except that now leaves all the admin staff, the technicians and those working in the cold (non-Covid) area with no facility to make a drink, access to a cold tap to get drinking water. One helpful suggestion was to use the coffee machine in the relatives room. Hardly going to work with no access to a microwave to heat food or facilities to wash up.


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A lack of planning. Our main ICU is now a hot zone (Covid patients). All good and all planned. Sadly it suddenly dawned on everyone our staff kitchen, now becomes a hot kitchen so for any staff working in a Covid area. Again not a problem except that now leaves all the admin staff, the technicians and those working in the cold (non-Covid) area with no facility to make a drink, access to a cold tap to get drinking water. One helpful suggestion was to use the coffee machine in the relatives room. Hardly going to work with no access to a microwave to heat food or facilities to wash up.
		
Click to expand...

What about the staff canteen, where you had to enforce social distancing, is that still open?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2020)

Leftitshort said:



			What about the staff canteen, where you had to enforce social distancing, is that still open?
		
Click to expand...

The restaurant is still open but that is two floors down and only open at set hours, certainly not in the evening after 7.30pm for any night staff or functional for anyone wanting a cup of tea or coffee during the working day. I had a plan but sadly looks to only be functional during the day and not beneficial to the night staff in the cold zone. In theory there is a theatre kitchen they could use but again, not overly close and rumour has it that'll become a "hot" zone soon.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2020)

JustOne said:



			Pornhub are showing decanter ads????? 

Click to expand...

Nice one for the heads up I've always wanted a decanter set 😉


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2020)

Mossies. Summers coming and the mossies have arrived. And how the hell did it get there  HID has a couple of bites on her legs - hope the mossie is ok. I have one on my elbow and one on my...er… buttock. The little.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 7, 2020)

The absolute moron of a neighbour who has been nailing down decking whilst shouting his head off from 7am this morning 😡

Doesn't help I slept like crap last night either.


----------



## drdel (Apr 7, 2020)

Gordon Taylor still taking £2m salary.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 7, 2020)

drdel said:



			Gordon Taylor still taking £2m salary.
		
Click to expand...

You could have stopped that quote at just 'Gordon Taylor'. He has been excellent over the years for footballers wage packets but appalling for the image of football and footballers.


----------



## drdel (Apr 7, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You could have stopped that quote at just 'Gordon Taylor'. He has been excellent over the years for footballers wage packets but appalling for the image of football and footballers.
		
Click to expand...

Give me 15 ITU doctors for one GT, please.


----------



## drdel (Apr 7, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You could have stopped that quote at just 'Gordon Taylor'. He has been excellent over the years for footballers wage packets but appalling for the image of football and footballers.
		
Click to expand...

Give me 15 ITU doctors for one GT, please.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The restaurant is still open but that is two floors down and only open at set hours, certainly not in the evening after 7.30pm for any night staff or functional for anyone wanting a cup of tea or coffee during the working day. I had a plan but sadly looks to only be functional during the day and not beneficial to the night staff in the cold zone. In theory there is a theatre kitchen they could use but again, not overly close and rumour has it that'll become a "hot" zone soon.
		
Click to expand...

Why not staff and open the restaurant 24hrs for the current condition. Surely thats the simplest solution?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 7, 2020)

Playing World Golf Tour on-line and the Old Course St.Andrews.  Holes 2-6 run in the same direction - so do 12-16.  So why does each hole have totally different wind directions?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 7, 2020)

The Mail on-line.   They employ a bunch of minimum salary interns to post provocative comments under assumed names on their message boards to promote click bait.   So the string of comments today along the lines of "hope the PM dies" are disgusting.   And I do know from someone there that these are not general posts - they are employed interns posting them.    I really didn't think that publication could sink any lower - I stand corrected.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Playing World Golf Tour on-line and the Old Course St.Andrews.  Holes 2-6 run in the same direction - so do 12-16.  So why does each hole have totally different wind directions?
		
Click to expand...

Dont get me started that.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2020)

People that don’t seem happy unless they’re arguing over something.
Not sure if it’s craving attention or just bored.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 7, 2020)

Being in a timewarp - it is now 1500 hours which isn't possible, it can't be later than 1230 hours. #brainfug.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2020)

Stupid twits. So many of them will not make an effort to keep a minimum of 2m. I was stood in the field waiting for the dogs and a runner surprised me as she passed from behind me - probably gave me a metre at best. Out on my bike and a couple cycling towards me two abreast - did the fat twit in lycra on the outside make any effort to move in? Of course he flipping didn't. Stupid twitting ignormaus then smiled and lifted a hand to wave - if I wasn't so knackered I'd have told him where to shove it.

It's 2 METRES people - minimum - I just don't get what they're not getting.

And breathe...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Stupid twits. So many of them will not make an effort to keep a minimum of 2m. I was stood in the field waiting for the dogs and a runner surprised me as she passed from behind me - probably gave me a metre at best. Out on my bike and a couple cycling towards me two abreast - did the fat twit in lycra on the outside make any effort to move in? Of course he flipping didn't. Stupid twitting ignormaus then smiled and lifted a hand to wave - if I wasn't so knackered I'd have told him where to shove it.

It's 2 METRES people - minimum - I just don't get what they're not getting.

And breathe...
		
Click to expand...

Would a cuddle make you feel better? 🤗


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Would a cuddle make you feel better? 🤗
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Virtually of course.

Actually this situation has made me realise I'm much more gregarious and tactile than I thought. I see things on TV where people meet and greet and hug and stuff and always think "I miss those moments" - it actually feels a bit alien seeing it. Plus I feel terrible crossing the road to avoid people. A woman in the village this morning with her baby in a pram and crossed over which felt rude.

In fact I think I hate corona virus more than...anything.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Yes! Virtually of course.

Actually this situation has made me realise I'm much more gregarious and tactile than I thought. I see things on TV where people meet and greet and hug and stuff and always think "I miss those moments" - it actually feels a bit alien seeing it. Plus I feel terrible crossing the road to avoid people. A woman in the village this morning with her baby in a pram and crossed over which felt rude.

In fact I think I hate corona virus more than...anything.
		
Click to expand...

I quite like people keeping their distance tbh.
Nowt worse than some scrubber in supermarket queue getting too close.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Yes! Virtually of course.

Actually this situation has made me realise I'm much more gregarious and tactile than I thought. I see things on TV where people meet and greet and hug and stuff and always think "I miss those moments" - it actually feels a bit alien seeing it. Plus I feel terrible crossing the road to avoid people. A woman in the village this morning with her baby in a pram and crossed over which felt rude.

In fact I think I hate corona virus more than...anything.
		
Click to expand...

Oddly enough I am finding people are being more friendly at the moment as the movement away is usually done with an apologetic, very British, smile in a 'we are moving for the obvious reason so don't take it personally' kind of way. It is becoming a talking point as people pass, partly as well because people are enjoying their little moment of human contact from their one time out of the house per day. Perhaps this is a country thing, we move a bit slower in Northumberland


----------



## drdel (Apr 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Yes! Virtually of course.

Actually this situation has made me realise I'm much more gregarious and tactile than I thought. I see things on TV where people meet and greet and hug and stuff and always think "I miss those moments" - it actually feels a bit alien seeing it. Plus I feel terrible crossing the road to avoid people. A woman in the village this morning with her baby in a pram and crossed over which felt rude.

In fact I think I hate corona virus more than...anything.
		
Click to expand...

You can still wave and shout high: nice day. 
👍


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Oddly enough I am finding people are being more friendly at the moment as the movement away is usually done with an apologetic, very British, smile in a 'we are moving for the obvious reason so don't take it personally' kind of way. It is becoming a talking point as people pass, partly as well because people are enjoying their little moment of human contact from their one time out of the house per day. Perhaps this is a country thing, we move a bit slower in Northumberland 

Click to expand...

Yeah I’ve found this when I’ve been out running or walking the dog.

Hopefully this will all be over soon & we can get back to hating each other.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Stupid twits. So many of them will not make an effort to keep a minimum of 2m. I was stood in the field waiting for the dogs and a runner surprised me as she passed from behind me - probably gave me a metre at best. Out on my bike and a couple cycling towards me two abreast - did the fat twit in lycra on the outside make any effort to move in? Of course he flipping didn't. Stupid twitting ignormaus then smiled and lifted a hand to wave - if I wasn't so knackered I'd have told him where to shove it.

It's 2 METRES people - minimum - I just don't get what they're not getting.

And breathe...
		
Click to expand...

Chaps are known to have difficulty with judging measures... Probably thought he was allowing you a good five metres gapping...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2020)

Got a bad whack on the shin from a pedal earlier, big 2 inch gash which was bleeding a fair bit, looks like it may be down to the bone 
May as well crack open a beer and let the sunshine heal it


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2020)

drdel said:



			You can still wave and shout high: nice day.
👍
		
Click to expand...

I do and in fact like to do so as it's contact at least.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Got a bad whack on the shin from a pedal earlier, big 2 inch gash which was bleeding a fair bit, looks like it may be down to the bone 
May as well crack open a beer and let the sunshine heal it 

Click to expand...

Ouch.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2020)

Voting is under way in the Democratic Presidential Primary in Wisconsin
They all want to die don't they...


----------



## IainP (Apr 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Voting is under way in the Democratic Presidential Primary in Wisconsin
They all want to die don't they...

Click to expand...

On the worldometer thing a load of us can't help looking at, they've broken down the USA by state - a reminder about the size. Because the numbers come in by state (& the time difference) there isn't usually a full picture until close to midnight GMT, but already big numbers in today so not looking good.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2020)

Kaz said:



			This annoys me in normal times but why can dog owners not keep their animals under control and stop them pestering other people? Irritating normally, dangerous now and completely inconsiderate. I think leads should be compulsory in public at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I agree about the first point. Our dogs are very well trained and have a great recall BUT we always put them back on the lead as soon as anyone is in sight. I can't agree with making a draconian measure such as leashing all dogs, all the time nor that it's more dangerous at the moment. I don't believe dogs can carry the virus and from what I've seen it doesn't survive very well on their fur either. Plus - don't touch a dog that comes up to you - give it a gentle shove with your shoe!

You always get the minority muppets (as we're seeing in lockdown) but it's unfair to make rules based upon their behaviour.


----------



## Dando (Apr 7, 2020)

Idiots who think that because the roads are quieter it means they can drive at stupid speeds


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I agree about the first point. Our dogs are very well trained and have a great recall BUT we always put them back on the lead as soon as anyone is in sight. I can't agree with making a draconian measure such as leashing all dogs, all the time nor that it's more dangerous at the moment. I don't believe dogs can carry the virus and from what I've seen it doesn't survive very well on their fur either. Plus - don't touch a dog that comes up to you - give it a gentle shove with your shoe!

You always get the minority muppets (as we're seeing in lockdown) but it's unfair to make rules based upon their behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

It’s sometimes difficult to give a gentle shove when you’re riding a bike.

I agree they should allowed off leads in parks or at the beach etc, but when sharing a pavement with walkers and cyclists, they really should be on a lead.

Unfortunately a minority behaving badly will always get the attention when things go wrong.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			It’s sometimes difficult to give a gentle shove when you’re riding a bike.

I agree they should allowed off leads in parks or at the beach etc, but when sharing a pavement with walkers and cyclists, they really should be on a lead.

Unfortunately a minority behaving badly will always get the attention when things go wrong.
		
Click to expand...

100% on pavements. I'd never have ours off unless in the countryside.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Why not staff and open the restaurant 24hrs for the current condition. Surely thats the simplest solution?
		
Click to expand...

That would be a novel concept but feasible. They don't have the staffing numbers to start with. They do offer breakfast (7.00-10.00) lunch (12.00-2.00) and dinner (4.30-7.30) so their argument has always been that night staff can get a full meal before going on duty.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 7, 2020)

David Icke, what a plonker!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

eBay sellers who tell you that the golf club you are looking at comes from a smoke and pet free home, but can't tell you the make & flex of the shaft and haven't bothered to photograph it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			David Icke, what a plonker!
		
Click to expand...

Has been for decades. Nothing new in that


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			David Icke, what a plonker!
		
Click to expand...

For those who haven't seen it;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-52198946


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That would be a novel concept but feasible. They don't have the staffing numbers to start with. They do offer breakfast (7.00-10.00) lunch (12.00-2.00) and dinner (4.30-7.30) so their argument has always been that night staff can get a full meal before going on duty.
		
Click to expand...

However there isn't a restaurant open anywhere so that means any amount of kitchen staff and chefs longing to work.
Are you seriously telling me that the hospital couldn't get temp staff to man that ktichen so it's running 24 hrs a day right now in the current enviroment?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			However there isn't a restaurant open anywhere so that means any amount of kitchen staff and chefs longing to work.
Are you seriously telling me that the hospital couldn't get temp staff to man that ktichen so it's running 24 hrs a day right now in the current enviroment?
		
Click to expand...

Not arguing with you just telling you how it is. Don't forget this is the NHS and an organisation not famous for making radical and joined up thinking as a norm especially in estates and facilities where our catering sits


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not arguing with you just telling you how it is. Don't forget this is the NHS and an organisation not famous for making radical and joined up thinking as a norm especially in estates and facilities where our catering sits
		
Click to expand...

It reminds me of the cats protection league place my brother and family went to rehome a cat. They were screaming out for people to rehome cats as they were over-run.
My brother found a cat they like, and wanted to rehome it.
Oh know, you cant do that was the response. If we let cats go to new homes people will wonder what we do.
Utter madness.

Need less to say, by brother and his family didnt rehome a cat from there and would never bother with them after.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			It reminds me of the cats protection league place my brother and family went to rehome a cat. They were screaming out for people to rehome cats as they were over-run.
My brother found a cat they like, and wanted to rehome it.
Oh know, you cant do that was the response. If we let cats go to new homes people will wonder what we do.
Utter madness.

Need less to say, by brother and his family didnt rehome a cat from there and would never bother with them after.
		
Click to expand...

You have a valid point though and if I get a chance tomorrow I'll email or speak to the catering manager. I know him reasonably well. If we could even put on another meal from 11.00-1.00am it gives the night staff a chance to get a hot meal during their shift. I think the answer will be no as most kitchens have a microwave and as our own ICU kitchen is now a hot zone kitchen they should be ok. 

As for us in the cold zone, I did manage to hit on a stunning idea. We have a relatives room usually for family living a long way from the hospital so they can stay over for a few nights (especially if the patient is going severely downhill) and which the consultants are sleeping in. During the day once they are on duty it is empty so we've taken to going there. As most of us are leaving early (well not so in my case) it's been perfectly functional for tea and food today


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2020)

My handicap gone up to 18.7 , must be due to annual the revue  , unless it was the virtual comp we played last week


----------



## Dando (Apr 8, 2020)

Being woken up at 2am as the police raided the local “caravan club” site. 

They had 2 helicopters up, drones and kicked it all off with several flash grenades!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			Being woken up at 2am as the police raided the local “caravan club” site.

They had 2 helicopters up, drones and kicked it all off with several flash grenades!
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, that sounds a bit OTT.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah I’ve found this when I’ve been out running or walking the dog.

*Hopefully this will all be over soon & we can get back to hating each other.*

Click to expand...

Ah those were the days, simpler better times. I miss those days.


----------



## Dando (Apr 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Jesus, that sounds a bit OTT.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it was linked to a shooting at the new year


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			Apparently it was linked to a shooting at the new year
		
Click to expand...

Ah not so OTT then


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			Being woken up at 2am as the police raided the local “caravan club” site.

They had 2 helicopters up, drones and kicked it all off with several flash grenades!
		
Click to expand...

Helos and Flash bangs who were they arresting and what sort of resistance were they expecting seems a lot even for armed old bill.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2020)

Word is that it was an underground bunker stash of loo roll.
It's been liberated and distributed to local shops for quid a roll....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2020)

The increase in fly-tipping in my local area! Absolute scum!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 8, 2020)

Sounds like fun James. Little bit of excitement in this lockdown.
Little bit of bodycam footage would keep us entertained


----------



## Dando (Apr 8, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Helos and Flash bangs who were they arresting and what sort of resistance were they expecting seems a lot even for armed old bill.
		
Click to expand...

 The site is a permanent base for  members of the alternative caravan club!


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			The site is a permanent base for  members of the alternative caravan club!
		
Click to expand...

Dog walkers, specifically dogs not on the lead. Why do they think they own the footpaths?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			The site is a permanent base for  members of the alternative caravan club!
		
Click to expand...

They used to be quite decent on there back in the 80's , when of course they went right up to the roundabout. It all changed when they started moving them into the rabbit warrens off Yarnton Way.
I can still remember what SE28 was like before Stage 3 got going


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Word is that it was an underground bunker stash of loo roll.
It's been liberated and distributed to local shops for quid a roll....
		
Click to expand...

Buy two get a dag free...


----------



## Slab (Apr 8, 2020)

Stupid woman out exercise-walking on a public road early this morning. She lives in a complex right next to where she was walking and can easily walk those internal roads) Grade 1 idiot that thinks the rules don't apply to her 

(we are under curfew, not lockdown so no going out in any public area for exercise)


----------



## DaveR (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm not sure if I should post this in the random irritations thread, the how has coronavirus affected you or the laughter the best medicine thread but.......

Just took a cup of coffee upstairs to HID who is still in bed. She said "I've just been watching youtube videos on how to cut hair, would you like me to cut yours?"


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

DaveR said:



			I'm not sure if I should post this in the random irritations thread, the how has coronavirus affected you or the laughter the best medicine thread but.......

Just took a cup of coffee upstairs to HID who is still in bed. She said "I've just been watching youtube videos on how to cut hair, would you like me to cut yours?"



Click to expand...

My Mrs has offered me the same service after spending time watching YouTube videos... Apparently my hair and beard growth rate is according to her making me start to resemble Chewbacca..


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My Mrs has offered me the same service after spending time watching YouTube videos... Apparently my hair and beard growth rate is according to her making me start to resemble Chewbacca..
		
Click to expand...

At least if she butchers it, it will grow out quickly.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			At least if she butchers it, it will grow out quickly.
		
Click to expand...

This is a very good point 🤔


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 8, 2020)

‘I was out for my exercise down the park, you should have seen how many people were out. Don’t they know what stay in means’? 


All the people that say something similar to this ⬆️


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 8, 2020)

just finnished work for the day and passing my local pub where i play pool for the team ,the beer garden was full of people drinking ,wtf !!!
total oxygen thieves.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 8, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			‘I was out for my exercise down the park, you should have seen how many people were out. Don’t they know what stay in means’?


All the people that say something similar to this ⬆️
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of a guy at the club who seemed to kind of stalk me for a while and always said "you must always be up here - I always see you".


----------



## chellie (Apr 8, 2020)

The turmeric tablets I buy are normally £9.99. They are £15.99 today


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 8, 2020)

chellie said:



			The turmeric tablets I buy are normally £9.99. They are £15.99 today

Click to expand...

Could you not just eat more curries? 😋


----------



## chellie (Apr 8, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Could you not just eat more curries? 😋
		
Click to expand...

No, because I'd have to cook them.


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2020)

Washing the car and front windows (yep its come to that) and forgetting to turn off the motion sensitive camera and coming back to 64 new videos which have to be deleted one by one (unless someone can teach me to delete all on a Blink XT)


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			Washing the car and front windows (yep its come to that) and forgetting to turn off the motion sensitive camera and coming back to 64 new videos which have to be deleted one by one (unless someone can teach me to delete all on a Blink XT)
		
Click to expand...

1 by 1 it is then 😆


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			Washing the car and front windows (yep its come to that) and forgetting to turn off the motion sensitive camera and coming back to 64 new videos which have to be deleted one by one (unless someone can teach me to delete all on a Blink XT)
		
Click to expand...

Cant you just reformat the memory card?


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Cant you just reformat the memory card?
		
Click to expand...


not on a memory card, on cloud accessed by the phone

seems theres a new format in their app and weve found a delete all


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			not on a memory card, on cloud accessed by the phone

seems theres a new format in their app and weve found a delete all 

Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhh.
Glad mine is just a memory cared


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2020)

Oil low warning light has come on the car. Irritating as my car is leased, I'm on a maintenance package and it would be having a service right now if the dealer was not shut. Instead I've got to find somewhere selling the correct grade, most places are shut, and buy some when I shouldn't have to.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Oil low warning light has come on the car. Irritating as my car is leased, I'm on a maintenance package and it would be having a service right now if the dealer was not shut. Instead I've got to find somewhere selling the correct grade, most places are shut, and buy some when I shouldn't have to.
		
Click to expand...

That is a very annoying situation. Assume the lease company will not be punishing customers for not servicing as agreed right now ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Having to go shopping tomorrow I'm dreading it


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Having to go shopping tomorrow I'm dreading it 

Click to expand...

can you not sort a delivery or at least a click and collect?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			That is a very annoying situation. Assume the lease company will not be punishing customers for not servicing as agreed right now ?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't expect so but even my limited mechanical knowledge tells me you don't mess about when the oil warning light comes on. Luckily I can take my wife's car tomorrow and find some then. If not I will order some online for delivery next week. Not as if I will be driving anywhere over the weekend so it's not desperate.

This lock down, preventing unnecessary journeys, has confirmed just how many miles I tend to do at weekends. It is surprising how popping here and there adds up.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 8, 2020)

Knowing the back story to a story on lunchtime news


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2020)

Being given extra bodies on Monday as they work in outpatients which are mainly shut. Add to the two ward clerks we already have at the moment and four people sitting around as we're now confined to a very limited space as most areas are deemed "hot" with Covid patients. I argued strongly with HR and my matron last week this would happen but over ruled


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			can you not sort a delivery or at least a click and collect?
		
Click to expand...

The wife checked, seemingly there's about a 2 week wait, plus she is so so fussy, she gives Lettuce, Broccoli, Carrots  a  good inspection and she'll only buy certain brands . 
Basically she's a nightmare to shop with or for


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The wife checked, seemingly there's about a 2 week wait, plus she is so so fussy, she gives Lettuce, Broccoli, Carrots  a  good inspection and she'll only buy certain brands .
Basically she's a nightmare to shop with or for 

Click to expand...

IF she will do C&C keep an eye, sites are adding slots all the time, weve always used it anyway but a real bonus in the current climate


----------



## Wilson (Apr 8, 2020)

Turned on the PS4 to play Warzone, only to find an 11GB download that couldn’t process due to lack of space... now annoying the wife killing time whilst it downloads


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wouldn't expect so but even my limited mechanical knowledge tells me you don't mess about when the oil warning light comes on. Luckily I can take my wife's car tomorrow and find some then. If not I will order some online for delivery next week. Not as if I will be driving anywhere over the weekend so it's not desperate.

This lock down, preventing unnecessary journeys, has confirmed just how many miles I tend to do at weekends. It is surprising how popping here and there adds up.
		
Click to expand...

If you need to order online Opie Oils are good 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wouldn't expect so but even my limited mechanical knowledge tells me you don't mess about when the oil warning light comes on. Luckily I can take my wife's car tomorrow and find some then. If not I will order some online for delivery next week. Not as if I will be driving anywhere over the weekend so it's not desperate.

This lock down, preventing unnecessary journeys, has confirmed just how many miles I tend to do at weekends. It is surprising how popping here and there adds up.
		
Click to expand...

 Doesn't the car have a dip stick you can use to check the oil level ?. Possibly it could just be a faulty switch or just slightly low level, you dipstick


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Doesn't the car have a dip stick you can use to check the oil level ?, you dipstick 

Click to expand...

That's one of the really funny things about the driving test now.
You get asked a couple of questions about checks on the car...one of them is open the bonnet, pint out the dipstick and say how you check the oil level.
You see these kids, the girls especially,  going over to the car, hoisting up the bonnet and pointing out the dipstick - knowing damn well that its probably the one and only time they'll ever do it as they'll wait, like most people, for the oil light to come on or get Dad, Hubby or boyfriend to do it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you need to order online Opie Oils are good 👍
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest better than good


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			That's one of the really funny things about the driving test now.
You get asked a couple of questions about checks on the car...one of them is open the bonnet, pint out the dipstick and say how you check the oil level.
You see these kids, the girls especially,  going over to the car, hoisting up the bonnet and pointing out the dipstick - knowing damn well that its probably the one and only time they'll ever do it as they'll wait, like most people, for the oil light to come on or get Dad, Hubby or boyfriend to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Or they have a car that doesnt have a dipstick


----------



## chellie (Apr 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			That's one of the really funny things about the driving test now.
You get asked a couple of questions about checks on the car...one of them is open the bonnet, pint out the dipstick and say how you check the oil level.
You see these kids, the girls especially,  going over to the car, hoisting up the bonnet and pointing out the dipstick - knowing damn well that its probably the one and only time they'll ever do it as they'll wait, like most people, for the oil light to come on or get Dad, Hubby or boyfriend to do it.
		
Click to expand...

That really irritates me. I wasn't allowed to learn to drive until I new how to check all levels and change a tyre. "Helpless" females drive me mad.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 8, 2020)

Letter from HMRC containing Self Assessment Tax Return Activation Code arrives through the post the day after the Activation Code expired.  Aaaargh...


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 8, 2020)

Food is bare at home, thought I’d go to Morrison’s this morning as I accidentally had something delivered to their amazon locker. seen the queue and thought no thanks as usual. 
Just seen that Asda on the way home from work closes at 10pm. Not 8 like everywhere else near me. I’ve been living off packet pasta and an overpriced vending machine for three days and I could of stocked up when I finish at 9pm.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Or they have a car that doesnt have a dipstick

Click to expand...

My car has a dipstick - the driver !


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2020)

chellie said:



			That really irritates me. I wasn't allowed to learn to drive until I new how to check all levels and change a tyre. "Helpless" females drive me mad.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the guys are no better...believe me....


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Letter from HMRC containing Self Assessment Tax Return Activation Code arrives through the post the day after the Activation Code expired.  Aaaargh...
		
Click to expand...

ouch  got 3 others I know waiting for codes currently too which doesnt bode well!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 8, 2020)

chrisd said:



			My car has a dipstick - the driver !
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't even dream of suggetsing that....unless your initial's are BMW


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I would suggest better than good

Click to expand...

I wouldn't argue with that.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I wouldn't even dream of suggetsing that....unless your initial's are BMW

Click to expand...

Not BMW but they are CAD


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 8, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Not BMW but they are CAD
		
Click to expand...

So...you are a CAD sir.
How amusing


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Doesn't the car have a dip stick you can use to check the oil level ?. Possibly it could just be a faulty switch or just slightly low level, you dipstick 

Click to expand...

I did double check, as far as I can remember it is the only time in 30yrs of driving that I have done 😁. The warning light was accurate to be fair, the mark on the dipstick was below the level required.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 9, 2020)

This morning's work emails; Learning Development advising me that I need to do a new joiners course, over 7 years after I joined, and the eyecare voucher people reminding me that I haven't used it, probably because the opticians are currently closed until further notice.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2020)

You know you're not sleeping well when you can watch the final round of the 2013 Masters before breakfast


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Not BMW but they are CAD
		
Click to expand...

I have your number plate then.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 9, 2020)

Nothing 
I'm not going to let anything irritate me today.
It's a lovely day, I've got the day off work and I'm going to stay in and enjoy it.
Do some cooking/baking, a bit of gardening, hoover up all the sawdust/tidy my workshop. I might even make something.
The cooking/baking is my first attempt at After Eight chocolate brownies. Will report back. (what can possibly go wrong?)
No road rage, no supermarket queues or impatient shoppers.
Just a chilled day.
The beauty is if I dont get everything done, I'll do it tomorrow 
But mostly, I'll be staying in.
Stay safe everyone xxx


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I have your number plate then.
		
Click to expand...

😮😮😮


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			ouch  got 3 others I know waiting for codes currently too which doesnt bode well!
		
Click to expand...

new code will arrive within 7 days...


----------



## Wolf (Apr 9, 2020)

Well yesterday took the car for a spin to local shop to get some milk, bread etc. Got up this morning to find both nearside tyres completely flat, some how in that half mile round trip I've managed to get a nail in both sodding tyres 😡

Fortunately we have  Mrs Wolf Little car I can use for essential journeys but wish I'd bloody walked now..


----------



## andycap (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm sure it's already been mentioned but the stupid stupid questions asked  by reporters after the daily update , they are just looking to trip up the speaker with an ad lib comment , a figure or date or statistic that does not pan out , so they can slaughter them in the press at a later date . My suggestion would be to get the ejection chair from Graham Norton and put the press in that and give te speaker the lever to pull , think it would be quite  light relief from the sad news we keep getting ,


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 9, 2020)

The lady across the road who is the wife of an ex policeman.

She has been out  every day in the last week.Today she was out when we returned from our walk at 12.50 and has just returned. Earlier in the week she told my wife she had been to the shop for some ice for her gin. No parents to look after.

Suggestions welcome!


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2020)

Hayfever


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 9, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			The lady across the road who is the wife of an ex policeman.

She has been out  every day in the last week.Today she was out when we returned from our walk at 12.50 and has just returned. Earlier in the week she told my wife she had been to the shop for some ice for her gin. No parents to look after.

Suggestions welcome!
		
Click to expand...

OMG you should definitely report them, it’s your civic duty. We can’t all be nhs heroes but we can do our bit!!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			Hayfever
		
Click to expand...

This is my worst year for hayfever since I was about 7 years old. I am also allergic to cats when I have hayfever. 

Guess what is sat 2ft from me on my sofa.


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			This is my worst year for hayfever since I was about 7 years old. I am also allergic to cats when I have hayfever.

Guess what is sat 2ft from me on my sofa.
		
Click to expand...


highest pollen counts for 70 years predicted for the coming week too, oh joy

take it easy on the cat


----------



## DaveR (Apr 9, 2020)

Traminator said:



			"Mr" Nicklaus..

"Mr" Palmer etc etc

And once it starts, they're all too scared to call them by their first name...
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with a bit of respect and those 2 guys have earned it by the bucket load.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			This is my worst year for hayfever since I was about 7 years old. I am also allergic to cats when I have hayfever. 

Guess what is sat 2ft from me on my sofa.
		
Click to expand...

Any clues?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2020)

I had the door closed, but she has barged it open to come and see me, and it was so exciting, she fell asleep.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 9, 2020)

Bloody cat decided to try and climb the curtains last night and may be a little porky for such escapades. Curtains and pole now on the floor with a big chunk of plaster removed. Another job for the weekend.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 9, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Any clues?
		
Click to expand...

Type 'pussy on sofa' and see if that brings up any clues


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Type 'pussy on sofa' and see if that brings up anything to help 

Click to expand...

Ok, I may not post for a short while 😋


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2020)

Spoilers if you're half way through Red Dead Redemption 2...


Spoiler: I thought I'd completed the game last night when...



...Arthur dies along with his horse, but then you just carry on playing as a different character. Why did they have to kill the horse?? I'd only just finally got to maximum bonding and then they bloody kill it off! Surely they could have written it so John escapes on Arthur's horse so you can keep using that horse?? Bah!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2020)

Queues outside Tesco keeping a nice 2-3 metre spacing....get in the shop and it's a free for all...
Arrows on the floor indicating a 1 way system...I seemed to be the only one following it...
The World is full of idiots...


----------



## drdel (Apr 9, 2020)

First world problem - dishwasher's gone U/S. Two possible causes: circuit board (£90) and/or heat/pump unit (£180). Dilemma - replace both bits or turn old unit into a boat anchor and buy a new one.

I could trying convincing HID that washing up is good exercise will in isolation - it might be a suggestion that rebounds.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 9, 2020)

Almost fainting infront of my girls.

Bloody house rabbit ran under my foot. In my haste to not trample it I booted the door frame. Only to notice my nail completely hanging off and a nice bit of wall are created  of the blood. having pulled my own nails out a few times in my twenties due to eczema being so bad, I could handle the initial pain.

The missus then helped wrap a makeshift mini bandage around it a put a pin into my freshly exposed flesh.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 9, 2020)

drdel said:



			First world problem - dishwasher's gone U/S. Two possible causes: circuit board (£90) and/or heat/pump unit (£180). Dilemma - replace both bits or turn old unit into a boat anchor and buy a new one.

I could trying convincing HID that washing up is good exercise will in isolation - it might be a suggestion that rebounds. 

Click to expand...

Bosch/Neff/Siemens?
What fault code is it showing?


----------



## rosecott (Apr 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Well yesterday took the car for a spin to local shop to get some milk, bread etc. Got up this morning to find both nearside tyres completely flat, some how in that half mile round trip I've managed to get a nail in both sodding tyres 😡

Fortunately we have  Mrs Wolf Little car I can use for essential journeys but wish I'd bloody walked now..
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's just me being suspicious but what are the chances of both nearside tyres? My first thought was it could be some idiotic vigilante who thought you should not be out driving and decided to jam a nail in each of the tires so they would penetrate as soon as you drove off. Somebody tell me to think better of people.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 9, 2020)

drdel said:



			First world problem - dishwasher's gone U/S. Two possible causes: circuit board (£90) and/or heat/pump unit (£180). Dilemma - replace both bits or turn old unit into a boat anchor and buy a new one.

I could trying convincing HID that washing up is good exercise will in isolation - it might be a suggestion that rebounds. 

Click to expand...




Bunkermagnet said:



			Bosch/Neff/Siemens?
What fault code is it showing?
		
Click to expand...


If it's any of the above then 90% heat pump. I've changed so many over the last few years. Having a heater that basically resembles a bit of tracking might have something to do with it! 

The only consolation is that the pumps have come down in price over the years, somewhere around the £60 mark now.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 9, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Spoilers if you're half way through Red Dead Redemption 2...


Spoiler: I thought I'd completed the game last night when...



...Arthur dies along with his horse, but then you just carry on playing as a different character. Why did they have to kill the horse?? I'd only just finally got to maximum bonding and then they bloody kill it off! Surely they could have written it so John escapes on Arthur's horse so you can keep using that horse?? Bah!




Click to expand...

The epilogue was dull af. hated it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Almost fainting infront of my girls.

Bloody house rabbit ran under my foot. In my haste to not trample it I booted the door frame. Only to notice my nail completely hanging off and a nice bit of wall are created  of the blood. having pulled my own nails out a few times in my twenties due to eczema being so bad, I could handle the initial pain.

The missus then helped wrap a makeshift mini bandage around it a put a pin into my freshly exposed flesh. 

Click to expand...

Ouch, don't they usually stick pins in voodoo dolls


----------



## drdel (Apr 9, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			If it's any of the above then 90% heat pump. I've changed so many over the last few years. Having a heater that basically resembles a bit of tracking might have something to do with it! 

The only consolation is that the pumps have come down in price over the years, somewhere around the £60 mark now.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. Yup 'tis a Bosch error code E09 - I'm thinking you're probably right and its most likely the pump heater assembly. I need to drag it out of the recess and try and find the serial number. Any tricks or unusual issues to be aware off?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Maybe it's just me being suspicious but what are the chances of both nearside tyres? My first thought was it could be some idiotic vigilante who thought you should not be out driving and decided to jam a nail in each of the tires so they would penetrate as soon as you drove off. Somebody tell me to think better of people.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like something a scorned ex wife might do


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 9, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Almost fainting infront of my girls.

Bloody house rabbit ran under my foot. In my haste to not trample it I booted the door frame. Only to notice my nail completely hanging off and a nice bit of wall are created  of the blood. having pulled my own nails out a few times in my twenties due to eczema being so bad, I could handle the initial pain.

The missus then helped wrap a makeshift mini bandage around it a put a pin into my freshly exposed flesh. 

Click to expand...

Made me feel slightly nauseous reading that!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Made me feel slightly nauseous reading that!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. 

Think it made me slightly worse 😂😂


----------



## Wolf (Apr 9, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Maybe it's just me being suspicious but what are the chances of both nearside tyres? My first thought was it could be some idiotic vigilante who thought you should not be out driving and decided to jam a nail in each of the tires so they would penetrate as soon as you drove off. Somebody tell me to think better of people.
		
Click to expand...

I think that could be relatively close to the truth as I can see a nail embedded in the rear tyre, however can't see anything in the front but it's going to be costly as they're bloody performance tyres 😡

Kids car seat in back so if someone has done it they've totally disregarded that I have kids and could potentially need the car to get the kids in an emergency. 



williamalex1 said:



			Sounds like something a scorned ex wife might do 

Click to expand...

Fortunately she was never my wife 😂, though she's acted scorned for the whole 6 years this year we've been apart even though it was her fault and and she's just had a baby with some other poor soul 😂. 
But can't see her damaging the car her weapon of choice is the kids 😳


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I think that could be relatively close to the truth as I can see a nail embedded in the rear tyre, however can't see anything in the front but it's going to be costly as they're bloody performance tyres 😡

Kids car seat in back so if someone has done it they've totally disregarded that I have kids and could potentially need the car to get the kids in an emergency.


Fortunately she was never my wife 😂, though she's acted scorned for the whole 6 years this year we've been apart even though it was her fault and and she's just had a baby with some other poor soul 😂.
But can't see her damaging the car her weapon of choice is the kids 😳
		
Click to expand...

Might be alright to get repaired?


----------



## Wolf (Apr 9, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Might be alright to get repaired?
		
Click to expand...

Rear one definitely repairable, not sure about the front can't find source of puncture


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 9, 2020)

drdel said:



			Thanks guys. Yup 'tis a Bosch error code E09 - I'm thinking you're probably right and its most likely the pump heater assembly. I need to drag it out of the recess and try and find the serial number. Any tricks or unusual issues to be aware off?
		
Click to expand...

Serial  number is on the rating sticker or etched on either the side of the inner door panel or on the top of the inner door.(inside edges of the inner door)

A heat pump isn't a hard job, once you have access unless it one of those with the Zeolite assembly...then it's bloody murder. I can normally have one done in about 40-50 mins, start to finish and tested.
Most common cause of them failing is blocked spray arms or filters along with lack of salt.


----------



## Slab (Apr 10, 2020)

This probably deserves its own thread but I’ll post it here anyway… Who the hell decided that cutting a slice of toast corner to corner was preferable to cutting it properly in half! 

I grant you maybe just maybe aesthetically it might narrowly have the edge on cutting it down the proper middle but that’s it, presentation value (like plastic flowers) From every other practical sense its lunacy to cut from the corners. There’s no topping that works better on triangular toast 
You needn’t bother trying to reply back defending the practice because you’re already wrong before you type anything!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 10, 2020)

Slab said:



			This probably deserves its own thread but I’ll post it here anyway… Who the hell decided that cutting a slice of toast corner to corner was preferable to cutting it properly in half!

I grant you maybe just maybe aesthetically it might narrowly have the edge on cutting it down the proper middle but that’s it, presentation value (like plastic flowers) From every other practical sense its lunacy to cut from the corners. There’s no topping that works better on triangular toast
You needn’t bother trying to reply back defending the practice because you’re already wrong before you type anything!


Click to expand...

Possibly even worse is cutting it in half lengthwise, 
Special place in hell etc etc 👍

I love Marmalade and I adore honey
So cut the toast in half (properly) and have half a slice each of my faves
lockdown bliss 😎


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry, but cutting it at all is just wrong.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 10, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Sorry, but cutting it at all is just wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Well you could have a slice of each, but then you’d soon look like Imurg 👍🤭


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 10, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Sorry, but cutting it at all is just wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. What kind of dainty fingered weirdo cuts toast?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 10, 2020)

Slab said:



			This probably deserves its own thread but I’ll post it here anyway… Who the hell decided that cutting a slice of toast corner to corner was preferable to cutting it properly in half! 

I grant you maybe just maybe aesthetically it might narrowly have the edge on cutting it down the proper middle but that’s it, presentation value (like plastic flowers) From every other practical sense its lunacy to cut from the corners. There’s no topping that works better on triangular toast 
You needn’t bother trying to reply back defending the practice because you’re already wrong before you type anything!


Click to expand...

I always saw that as a hotel thing, a vain attempt at making toast seem posh whereas in reality it's just toast. Does anybody do this at home? Surely not 🤔


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I always saw that as a hotel thing, a vain attempt at making toast seem posh whereas in reality it's just toast. Does anybody do this at home? Surely not 🤔
		
Click to expand...

On the nail sir, on the nail.


----------



## Slab (Apr 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I always saw that as a hotel thing, a vain attempt at making toast seem posh whereas in reality it's just toast. Does anybody do this at home? Surely not 🤔
		
Click to expand...




Bunkermagnet said:



			On the nail sir, on the nail.

Click to expand...

Breakfast at home this morning, couple of poached eggs and triangle toast. I did mention it but was called a few names so I had to let it drop...


----------



## Wolf (Apr 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I always saw that as a hotel thing, a vain attempt at making toast seem posh whereas in reality it's just toast. *Does anybody do this at home? Surely not 🤔*

Click to expand...

Mrs Wolf does it and doesn't like it if toast is cut anyway other than triangles. She says triangles make it taste nicer.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 10, 2020)

Latest COD update has knacked the game and it won't load 😡
So much for getting up early for a quick blast before the missus rises.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 10, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Mrs Wolf does it and doesn't like it if toast is cut anyway other than triangles. She says triangles make it taste nicer.
		
Click to expand...

Do you manage to keep a straight face, avoid rolling your eyes at that?😂


----------



## chellie (Apr 10, 2020)

My new pedal bike hasn't arrived yet. I know they said it will be here no later than next Wednesday but I'm impatient.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Latest COD update has knacked the game and it won't load 😡
So much for getting up early for a quick blast before the missus rises.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve had enough of the updates. Every time I switch it on there’s an update or a message saying not enough space to update. 

Mw2 has been remastered and I’m leaning towards sacking this one off. I spent a good two years on that.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2020)

For the last two weeks, my heating pipes have been making a banging noise at ungodly o clock in the morning. It is a 5 second rattle, and then about 20 seconds off. It lasts for 10 minutes or so, then goes away, and comes back 20 minutes later. Stops at 9 ish.

The last few mornings, the heating isn't coming on, but same noise. Flipping annoying.

Just been up in the loft, (dangerous for me), nothing, but can still hear it. Boiler is fine.

Come down, say to the wife, it sounds like a woodpecker. Pecking the pipes. Odd. Then we think, TV aerial.

I go outside, and yep, there he is, a middle spotted woodpecker, smacking hell out of my tv aerial, at the top of an 8ft pole off the chimney.

Stunning bird, but can he do it somewhere else!


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			For the last two weeks, my heating pipes have been making a banging noise at ungodly o clock in the morning. It is a 5 second rattle, and then about 20 seconds off. It lasts for 10 minutes or so, then goes away, and comes back 20 minutes later. Stops at 9 ish.

The last few mornings, the heating isn't coming on, but same noise. Flipping annoying.

Just been up in the loft, (dangerous for me), nothing, but can still hear it. Boiler is fine.

Come down, say to the wife, it sounds like a woodpecker. Pecking the pipes. Odd. Then we think, TV aerial.

I go outside, and yep, there he is, a middle spotted woodpecker, smacking hell out of my tv aerial, at the top of an 8ft pole off the chimney.

Stunning bird, but can he do it somewhere else!
		
Click to expand...

brilliant. Best post of the year so far😂


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 10, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Mrs Wolf does it and doesn't like it if toast is cut anyway other than triangles. She says triangles make it taste nicer.
		
Click to expand...

Takes me back to some happy memories... When I was still a lad (and yes I can remember that far back) if I spent a night back home and Mum made me a sandwich, to take to work, she insisted on cutting it into dainty triangles... Embarrassing or what? When it came to eating them in the works canteen 😕😞...


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Possibly even worse is cutting it in half lengthwise,
Special place in hell etc etc 👍

I love Marmalade and I adore honey
*So cut the toast in half (properly) and have half a slice each of my faves*
lockdown bliss 😎
		
Click to expand...

.................... or toast two slices and have a whole piece of each.
Oh, tip of the day, grate some cheese over the honey and BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 10, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			I’ve had enough of the updates. Every time I switch it on there’s an update or a message saying not enough space to update.

Mw2 has been remastered and I’m leaning towards sacking this one off. I spent a good two years on that.
		
Click to expand...

The season updates are a pain in he a$$ and it resets your ranking for some reason.
Finally got mine to work by resetting the xbox.
Even bigger random irritation, I've finished 2nd in Warzone Solo twice in two days now


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2020)

Steve Hedley.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Toast soldiers to dip in your egg must be allowed, the kids would riot without their soldiers


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

Robert Jenrick.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Toast soldiers to dip in your egg must be allowed, the kids would riot without their soldiers 

Click to expand...

The pedants will be along shortly to tell you it would be a mutiny, not a riot


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2020)

bobmac said:



			The pedants will be along shortly to tell you it would be a mutiny, not a riot 

Click to expand...

Eggxactly but I'll just soldier on Bob , unless there's a coop before the soup


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Mrs Wolf does it and doesn't like it if toast is cut anyway other than triangles. She says triangles make it taste nicer.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs D likes it cut in half, I usually just bung it on her plate and let her moan that I've not cut it 😂


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2020)

Poppy deciding she needed to bark at the police helicopter that was circling at 4.30am this morning (no it wasnt for us before the gags start   )


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			Poppy deciding she needed to bark at the police helicopter that was circling at 4.30am this morning (no it wasnt for us before the gags start   )
		
Click to expand...

Us? Gags?  How very dare you.


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2020)

Naz Shah


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			Naz Shah
		
Click to expand...

Pourquoi; anything in particular?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 10, 2020)

Just


williamalex1 said:



			Toast soldiers to dip in your egg must be allowed, the kids would riot without their soldiers 

Click to expand...

I now want this for breakfast tomorrow! Lol 

My soldiers go in camouflage.. Bovril on top

Lovely


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 10, 2020)

A proper warm day and no beer 🍺 for me 😢...
Could become one helluva long summer 😞😞...


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2020)

Weeding a gravelled driveway


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2020)

The golf course looking lovely today and not being able to use it.  At least some of the weather damaged areas are starting to recover.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2020)

Ours just needs rain. Ironic really, but it does.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 10, 2020)

The wife of neighbours across the road. She has been out  in the car every day for over a week. No idea where she goes but one day she told Mrs 3OTT she had been for some ice for her G and T. This was around 3 p.m..

She thought it was OK to go out in the car and then walk and OK for her hubby to go fishing; I told her otherwise.

Yesterday she was out for over 2 hours and when we returned from our walk today she was out again. Challenged her husband half jokingly but made the point. He is a retired policeman so let’s see what happens tomorrow.

Totally irresponsible.


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 10, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			The wife of neighbours across the road. She has been out  in the car every day for over a week. No idea where she goes but one day she told Mrs 3OTT she had been for some ice for her G and T. This was around 3 p.m..

She thought it was OK to go out in the car and then walk and OK for her hubby to go fishing; I told her otherwise.

Yesterday she was out for over 2 hours and when we returned from our walk today she was out again. Challenged her husband half jokingly but made the point. He is a retired policeman so let’s see what happens tomorrow.

Totally irresponsible.
		
Click to expand...

Did you forget about 12401? Or is this an echo ?


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Pourquoi; anything in particular?
		
Click to expand...

Her promotion given her past


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2020)

Bike snobs. Everytime I see a cyclist I wave and say hi. At least 50% of road cyclists clad in their lycra with their shiny expensive bikes just completely ignore me. I'm a reasonable cyclist but these days like to pootle along a bit on my hybrid - especially as I'm not that bike fit after a wet winter. I imagine them on their forums complaining about all the weekend warrior cyclists taking up their oxygen and tarmac at the moment! "Who do they think they are? Tootling along on their heavy bikes, wearing god knows what, and with a cadence of about 50, daring to acknowledge me as if we're in the same gang".

Ignorant gits!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Bike snobs. Everytime I see a cyclist I wave and say hi. At least 50% of road cyclists clad in their lycra with their shiny expensive bikes just completely ignore me. I'm a reasonable cyclist but these days like to pootle along a bit on my hybrid - especially as I'm not that bike fit after a wet winter. I imagine them on their forums complaining about all the weekend warrior cyclists taking up their oxygen and tarmac at the moment! "Who do they think they are? Tootling along on their heavy bikes, wearing god knows what, and with a cadence of about 50, daring to acknowledge me as if we're in the same gang".

Ignorant gits!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, just back and a couple of those “proper Cyclists” just ignored me as well! At least you’re not alone.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 10, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Bike snobs. Everytime I see a cyclist I wave and say hi. At least 50% of road cyclists clad in their lycra with their shiny expensive bikes just completely ignore me. I'm a reasonable cyclist but these days like to pootle along a bit on my hybrid - especially as I'm not that bike fit after a wet winter. I imagine them on their forums complaining about all the weekend warrior cyclists taking up their oxygen and tarmac at the moment! "Who do they think they are? Tootling along on their heavy bikes, wearing god knows what, and with a cadence of about 50, daring to acknowledge me as if we're in the same gang".

Ignorant gits!
		
Click to expand...

Used to get that when mountain biking from the roadies. They can keep their skinny tyres and soul-less riding.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 10, 2020)

Leftitshort said:



			Did you forget about 12401? Or is this an echo ?
		
Click to expand...

No I had not forgotten. Could not bring myself to reporting them As feel the softly softly approach preferable. Will definitely not report now.

He is a ’friend’ of 6 ex bobbies I play golf with who are on our What’s App Group. I have not commented on there.


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 10, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			No I had not forgotten. Could not bring myself to reporting them As feel the softly softly approach preferable. Will definitely not report now.

He is a ’friend’ of 6 ex bobbies I play golf with who are on our What’s App Group. I have not commented on there.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a difficult situation, you have to live with these people afterwards. maybe the ice for her g&t is essential?
Whatever gets you through


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2020)

The phrase 'Stay Home'.
To me it just sounds wrong, shouldn't it be 'Stay at Home'?


----------



## JustOne (Apr 10, 2020)

Why can't they just say we are extending the lockdown for another 3 weeks? we are all expecting it, and anyone who thinks that we are at a point where we can all start hugging our buddies next week _seriously_ needs their head examining.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 10, 2020)

People that give their poor kids horrendous names. 

Just seen on Instagram Blair ONeill has had her sprog and called him Chrome!! She's also created him an Instagram account and tagged him in the picture 🙄

I feel for the kid with a name like that


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 10, 2020)

The next door neighbours' grandmother visiting to deliver Easter eggs to the kids. The irritating part is that she is an NHS nurse.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 10, 2020)

Leftitshort said:



			It’s a difficult situation, you have to live with these people afterwards. maybe the ice for her g&t is essential?
Whatever gets you through
		
Click to expand...

Plastic ice tray? Get 2 if you are drinking a lot of gin. 

It's hard for everyone but will be harder still if lockdown gets stretched out because people are spreading it by their movement.


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 10, 2020)

Seems to me like loads of people have been waiting for this!! ‘Is that really an essential journey?’ 
Some seem to be loving it....the power!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2020)

An 11 hour day in an office with no window and no air con. Cooked. The unit was no better and was glad to be able to don the PPE gear this afternoon to take supplies of bottled water to all of the various pods dealing with the Covid patients. Coming home and watching a lot of people disregarding the advice


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh my irritating envy...In this lovely weather, seeing pairs of guys and gals whizzing past in their cool soft top sports cars with the top down heading out to get their essential shopping - though seemingly lost as they drive at speed around quiet country roads trying to find their way back to the main roads and the supermarkets.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 10, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Bike snobs. Everytime I see a cyclist I wave and say hi. At least 50% of road cyclists clad in their lycra with their shiny expensive bikes just completely ignore me. I'm a reasonable cyclist but these days like to pootle along a bit on my hybrid - especially as I'm not that bike fit after a wet winter. I imagine them on their forums complaining about all the weekend warrior cyclists taking up their oxygen and tarmac at the moment! "Who do they think they are? Tootling along on their heavy bikes, wearing god knows what, and with a cadence of about 50, daring to acknowledge me as if we're in the same gang".

Ignorant gits!
		
Click to expand...

Some runners are same, hurts them to put their hand up and acknowledge the fact we're both out there dying together.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 10, 2020)

Wolf said:



			People that give their poor kids horrendous names.

Just seen on Instagram Blair ONeill has had her sprog and called him Chrome!! She's also created him an Instagram account and tagged him in the picture 🙄

I feel for the kid with a name like that
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I cringed at that. She's fit though, so I'll forgive her.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 10, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Some runners are same, hurts them to put their hand up and acknowledge the fact we're both out there dying together.
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit similar to some of the threads on here occasionally where you get handicap snobbery. Whatever the pastime or hobby it is a shame when one group believe they are superior, it says a great deal more about them though


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2020)

Spent 15 minutes with my left eye in an eye bath. Gotta love hayfever. Still rubbish now, but nearer 90% so better. Previously felt like ground glass in it.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a bit similar to some of the threads on here occasionally where you get handicap snobbery. Whatever the pastime or hobby it is a shame when one group believe they are superior, it says a great deal more about them though
		
Click to expand...

Yeah agree.
I tell you what though, nothing makes you run faster than another runner coming in the opposite direction.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2020)

Championship Manager 01/02 just crashed and totally lost my save where I'd taken lowly division 3 Queen's Park to the verse of promotion to the Premier League. Gutted.  Some error message about system memory which is rubbish, I can't load any saves on it now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2020)

The sound box for our TV has stopped turning on 😕. I'll be doing a hdmi cable swap this morning to see if that is the issue.

1st world problem but without it, blimey the tv  speakers are tinny and rubbish 😢


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2020)

And, just coz its feeling left out, Krakatoa blows its stack........
Aliens next?


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			People that give their poor kids horrendous names.

Just seen on Instagram Blair ONeill has had her sprog and called him Chrome!! She's also created him an Instagram account and tagged him in the picture 🙄

I feel for the kid with a name like that
		
Click to expand...

One of my pet hates stupid names..... At my sons school there are two lads  one called Saxon and the other little dark haired lad named Red! Poor little sods! 🙄


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 11, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			One of my pet hates stupid names..... At my sons school there are two lads  one called Saxon and the other little dark haired lad named Red! Poor little sods! 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Red is a derivation of Edward, I’ve known a couple of Reds in my time

Saxon will come up in the S of the A-Z hit list


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			People that give their poor kids horrendous names.

Just seen on Instagram Blair ONeill has had her sprog and called him Chrome!! She's also created him an Instagram account and tagged him in the picture 🙄

I feel for the kid with a name like that
		
Click to expand...

Chrome Andy Keiser....or Cak for short...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Surely young Chrome will just get nicknamed Rusty as he gets older?
		
Click to expand...

Or Tarnish......


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 11, 2020)

The continued vilification of cyclists in society. It surely can’t be long till some bright spark finds a way to link Covid-19 and Lycra.


----------



## richart (Apr 11, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			One of my pet hates stupid names..... At my sons school there are two lads  one called Saxon and the other little dark haired lad named Red! Poor little sods! 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Think I prefer Firefox over Chrome.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2020)

The idiot writing in the Guardian, describing deciding to go sunbathing during the lock down as a moral issue. As in is ok to do so, if every one else stays in. It's not a moral decision.


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 11, 2020)

richart said:



			Think I prefer Firefox over Chrome.

Click to expand...

I guess that the Edge was way ahead of his time.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Chrome Andy Keiser....or Cak for short...

Click to expand...

To be fair my oldest initial are ELF but a least that's kinda cute and when she marries she'll lose the F. 

But CAK that's horrendous and setting the kid up for abuse.. 

Do they use baby wipes or polish to clean its arse 🤔


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Wolf said:



			To be fair my oldest initial are ELF but a least that's kinda cute and when she marries she'll lose the F.

But CAK that's horrendous and setting the kid up for abuse..

Do they use baby wipes or polish to clean its arse 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Either is better than a wire brush😮


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



*Red is a derivation of Edward*, I’ve known a couple of Reds in my time

Saxon will come up in the S of the A-Z hit list
		
Click to expand...

Great, a lifetime of “explaining” your name!😁


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 11, 2020)

Ok, a slightly controversial one for here....

Golfers who dress like golfers, even when they’re not golfing.... Bugs the living daylights out of me! 

And breathe!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, a slightly controversial one for here....

Golfers who dress like golfers, even when they’re not golfing.... Bugs the living daylights out of me!

And breathe!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's the glove hanging out of the back pocket isnt it.......


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, a slightly controversial one for here....

Golfers who dress like golfers, even when they’re not golfing.... Bugs the living daylights out of me!

And breathe!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, yes and yes


----------



## IainP (Apr 11, 2020)

As it going to be one of those days, I'll say people writing "golfing". 😉🙂
Do they do footballing & rugbying also?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 11, 2020)

IainP said:



			As it going to be one of those days, I'll say people writing "golfing". 😉🙂
Do they do footballing & rugbying also?
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂

I did actually think “hmm, that word is definitely going to bother someone” and decided to leave it there anyway. So I suppose that makes me a random irritation 😂😂😂


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 11, 2020)

The centipede that woke me up at 2:50am this morning by sinking its pincers in my knee. Bet you haven't got rid of that headache yet you little bu99er.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, a slightly controversial one for here....

Golfers who dress like golfers, even when they’re not golfing.... Bugs the living daylights out of me!

And breathe!!!!
		
Click to expand...

My old man does this. It really irritates me, I’m not really sure why. 
That said is it ok to wear a foot joy half zip with jeans? Asking for a friend?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, a slightly controversial one for here....

Golfers who dress like golfers, even when they’re not golfing.... Bugs the living daylights out of me! 

And breathe!!!!
		
Click to expand...

At the footjoy day I went to last year, a few others from the forum attended them as well, footjoy were really keen to get people wearing their gear off course as leisure wear. Their jumpers, half zips, in particular but then also they were moving into leisure shoes as well. They had half an eye on off course with their designs, it was a deliberate move.

I don't do it but it doesn't bother me when I see others in tops. Is it the polo shirts or half zips that do it for you? 

Classic random irritation though 👍


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, a slightly controversial one for here....

Golfers who dress like golfers, even when they’re not golfing.... Bugs the living daylights out of me!

And breathe!!!!
		
Click to expand...

For some reason HID gets upset when my spikes rough the lounge carpet.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			At the footjoy day I went to last year, a few others from the forum attended them as well, footjoy were really keen to get people wearing their gear off course as leisure wear. Their jumpers, half zips, in particular but then also they were moving into leisure shoes as well. They had half an eye on off course with their designs, it was a deliberate move.

I don't do it but it doesn't bother me when I see others in tops. Is it the polo shirts or half zips that do it for you?

Classic random irritation though 👍
		
Click to expand...

It’s the fully monty (FKW) really. Chinos, polo shirt, Pringle jumper types. Sometimes even the cap. It looks vaguely ok on the course. But not anywhere else. 

I think the real issue is the people who actually go to the big golf events in full golf gear. Why? The organisers aren’t going to suddenly find themselves one player short and ask for volunteers from the crowd are they?


----------



## User20205 (Apr 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			It’s the fully monty (FKW) really. Chinos, polo shirt, Pringle jumper types. Sometimes even the cap. It looks vaguely ok on the course. But not anywhere else.

I think the real issue is the people who actually go to the big golf events in full golf gear. Why? The organisers aren’t going to suddenly find themselves one player short and ask for volunteers from the crowd are they?
		
Click to expand...

You’ve never worn your boots to a football match, just incase ?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 11, 2020)

therod said:



			You’ve never worn your boots to a football match, just incase ?
		
Click to expand...

Not since I was 9, no.... 😂


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Chrome Andy Keiser....or Cak for short...

Click to expand...

She's actually having twins and Internet Explorer will be here some time tomorrow.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			It’s the fully monty (FKW) really. Chinos, polo shirt, Pringle jumper types. Sometimes even the cap. It looks vaguely ok on the course. But not anywhere else.

I think the real issue is the people who actually go to the big golf events in full golf gear. Why? The organisers aren’t going to suddenly find themselves one player short and ask for volunteers from the crowd are they?
		
Click to expand...

Not saying it's right but what would you wear to a golf event?

I don't like wearing jeans incase it rains , so would wear say a pair of golf trousers that are those shower proof types 

I love a polo shirt anyways. Don't wear footjoy except on course so just wear a golf polo 

Waterproof jacket in the bag incase rains 

Walking around a golf course what's best footwear incase it rains? Prob pair of summer shoes 

Cap to keep the sun off the head or the rain off lol

Before you know it you become a FKW just because let's face it.. when it rains you don't want to be caught short slipping over and having your jeans ruined ..


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 11, 2020)

All the essential visits that have been made in my road today in order to do an Easter egg swap.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 11, 2020)

My wardrobe (section she lets me have) isn’t big enough for golfing and non golfing attire.

I tend to wear my golf summer shoes as trainers after a season as they little bobbles on the bottom of the Nike Roshe erode pretty sharpish. I’d probably leave the glove at home, but will often wear something golf related most days tbh. Lots of it is becoming less golfy as such. A pai or chinos (trousers or shorts) aren’t imo exclusive Golfing attire.
that being said, wearing plus fours in the office may get me some looks.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			My wardrobe (section she lets me have) isn’t big enough for golfing and non golfing attire.

I tend to wear my golf summer shoes as trainers after a season as they little bobbles on the bottom of the Nike Roshe erode pretty sharpish. I’d probably leave the glove at home, but will often wear something golf related most days tbh. Lots of it is becoming less golfy as such. A pai or chinos (trousers or shorts) aren’t imo exclusive Golfing attire.
that being said, wearing plus fours in the office may get me some looks.
		
Click to expand...

Also if you wear more often don't have to change for a cheeky round 😉


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 11, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Also if you wear more often don't have to change for a *cheeky* round 😉
		
Click to expand...

Now that is a random irritation of mine.

The “cheeky” pint stolen from the working class (not saying you aren’t) and used for anything and everything. My missus now becoming a manager at Nando’s has not helped this irritation. 

Yours was at least used in the correct manner, never has a Nando’s been had on the quiet!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Now that is a random irritation of mine.

The “cheeky” pint stolen from the working class (not saying you aren’t) and used for anything and everything. My missus now becoming a manager at Nando’s has not helped this irritation. 

Yours was at least used in the correct manner, never has a Nando’s been had on the quiet!
		
Click to expand...

Nobody can go for a cheeky round, pint or Nandos 😭 lol 

But can have a cheeky Easter egg a bit early 😉


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 11, 2020)

The lycra-clad twunt who came belting downhill on the pavement today at over 30mph seemingly trying to catch the peleton.  He then rode back having got a few choice words and soon scarpered when two other people came across the road to lay into him as well.   Total and utter twunt.   The speed he was going he would have killed some young kid on the pavement.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 11, 2020)

The attack of the road terrorists in full force and full Lycra today. 

What do we stop first, Covid or the cyclist?


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			The attack of the road terrorists in full force and full Lycra today.

What do we stop first, Covid or the cyclist?
		
Click to expand...

But as with everything else, it's just the minority that give the others a bad press.
I was driving behind a cyclist the other day, I was about 100yds behind him, when he went into the middle of the road to give people on the pavement a very wide berth.
He did good.


----------



## drdel (Apr 11, 2020)

David Icke - why does anyone give him any publicity?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2020)

Foxes, and the poxy racket that they make. **


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2020)

At 6 this morning it is 16db in the bedroom. Pretty quiet.

At 6.05, the woodpecker fires up. 58db. Right above my head.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 12, 2020)

You have a noise meter........
In your bedroom.........

I’m sayin nuffin else 😂👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You have a noise meter........
In your bedroom.........

I’m sayin nuffin else 😂👍
		
Click to expand...

Phone app?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Phone app?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I use it at work for motors, and alarms.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			At 6 this morning it is 16db in the bedroom. Pretty quiet.

At 6.05, the woodpecker fires up. 58db. Right above my head.
		
Click to expand...

How does your one compare with the real thing?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			At 6 this morning it is 16db in the bedroom. Pretty quiet.

At 6.05, the woodpecker fires up. 58db. Right above my head.
		
Click to expand...

That must be a right pain. Don't know if this is a practical suggestion or not, but would a portable radio placed near where the woodpecker pecks, not scare him off.
This was suggested to my wife when she lived in the country and in the night the deer would eat the roses in the garden. It was suggested a radio *tuned to a talk programme* might work and it did.
Music is no good, but they didn't like the human voice.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2020)

The photo uploading built into the forum 

Lovely idea but 90% of My photos come up "too large for servers" 

Are we running Windows xp?!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 12, 2020)

No, but text takes up little room, pictures by comparison are huge.

If you are on windows, resize it in paint and then upload 👍


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 12, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			The photo uploading built into the forum

Lovely idea but 90% of My photos come up "too large for servers"

Are we running Windows xp?!!
		
Click to expand...

Or they end up rotated 180 degrees.🙃


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No, but text takes up little room, pictures by comparison are huge.

If you are on windows, resize it in paint and then upload 👍
		
Click to expand...

Samsung S10 straight to forum for easier uploads 

End up just using image uploader  and posting link 

Unless the photo has been on Instagram then their auto resizing does it for me lol


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2020)

Videos on Facebook of some lowlifes fronting up to the police when challenged for being outside.
Scum!


----------



## Neilds (Apr 12, 2020)

drdel said:



			David Icke - why does anyone give him any publicity?
		
Click to expand...

Spot the irony - people will now google him to see what you are on about, therefore giving him more publicity


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 12, 2020)

Arrival of (unforecast) rain ruining plans for a garden party today... Only upside being it was easy to advise the invited of cancellation...


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2020)

This Astro Play thing that keeps popping up when scrolling is doing my head in 😡


----------



## User62651 (Apr 12, 2020)

The fact I'm not watching Rory on the back 9 at Augusta on tv right now.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			The fact I'm not watching Rory on the back 9 at Augusta on tv right now. 

Click to expand...

You probably wouldn't have seen anything tonight.
Thunderstorms most of the day at Augusta  - would have been a Monday finish.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 13, 2020)

Out of boredom I purchased the latest Football Manager, and then within 10 minutes remembered why I hate all the new Football Managers. Way too complicated. Might try and refund it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 13, 2020)

Running out of forelock to tug with the constant reminders team blue won the last GE...
As if we weren't already fully aware...


----------



## BrianM (Apr 13, 2020)

Astropay 🤬🤬


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 13, 2020)

Lockdown.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 13, 2020)

People not following rules and the government not making it a more serious lockdown ensuring it will go on longer.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 13, 2020)

UEFA trying to find a way to finish this season. Money money money...........I hate the Premiership but do watch the occasional game (lad  and grandson are LIverpool fans) but will never watch anything again if they don't just write this season off.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh....one more....the bluddy weather.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 13, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Oh....one more....the bluddy weather.
		
Click to expand...

Where are u? Cloudless up here today....but a cold 8c, froze last night. Any dry day is good by me.


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2020)

While out on my walk I was amazed by the number of people using the exercise equipment


----------



## pendodave (Apr 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			People who "sign" their posts.


Traminator.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. There's a bloke on golfwrx who has the affectation of always writing in the third person.
Pendodave thinks that he's a right plonker.


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			The fact I'm not watching Rory on the back 9 at Augusta on tv right now. 

Click to expand...


at least weve not had to put up with the sky v bbc debate, why am I still seeing Tiger even though hes a gazillion shots behind, did Patrick Reed use the leather wedge there, wtf is DeChambeau doing now geez will he just get on and hit it, Rory would beat anyone if he brought his A game, Augustas really just a field without the stands etc. Oh and STFU McGinley!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2020)

Ticketmaster apparently changing their t&c’s on the quiet.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249766356523892736


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Ticketmaster apparently changing their t&c’s on the quiet.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249766356523892736

Click to expand...

Just another company I will avoid once this is all done.

I will add it to the list.

Just unsubscribed from Sykes Cottages due to the way they are equally treating customers like dirt and not refunding money! I wont be booking with them again either.

Loyalty is huge and I think its time these companies treated customers properly, they are costing themselves so many customers in the long term. Commercial suicide.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just another company I will avoid once this is all done.

I will add it to the list.

Just unsubscribed from Sykes Cottages due to the way they are equally treating customers like dirt and not refunding money! I wont be booking with them again either.

Loyalty is huge and I think its time these companies treated customers properly, they are costing themselves so many customers in the long term. Commercial suicide.
		
Click to expand...

What happened with Sykes?
My holiday house is rented through Sykes.
We got told that they would refund customers and we would claim loss of revenue through insurance.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just another company I will avoid once this is all done.

I will add it to the list.

Just unsubscribed from Sykes Cottages due to the way they are equally treating customers like dirt and not refunding money! I wont be booking with them again either.

Loyalty is huge and I think its time these companies treated customers properly, they are costing themselves so many customers in the long term. Commercial suicide.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree. I’m in the process of receiving refunds on several gigs that I had planned over the next 4 weeks. All going smoothly at the moment (if understandably slow). We’ve also got a cottage in Cornwall booked (directly with the owner) in July. This is also being handled sympathetically. I will remember this when booking next year.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 14, 2020)

BrianM said:



			What happened with Sykes?
My holiday house is rented through Sykes.
We got told that they would refund customers and we would claim loss of revenue through insurance.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at twitter, they are taking the same pounding that some golf travel companies are doing.

Avoiding refunds, I have even seen they are still taking there 22% commission before refunding any customers as a last resort.

They are also allowing bookings to be transferred then hiking up next years prices as people are taking screenshots before trying to use there link to rebook.

Absolutely the worst customer service I have seen so far. 

I will never use them ever again and I have booked with them 15/16 times over the last few years.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Have a look at twitter, they are taking the same pounding that some golf travel companies are doing.

Avoiding refunds, I have even seen they are still taking there 22% commission before refunding any customers as a last resort.

They are also allowing bookings to be transferred then hiking up next years prices as people are taking screenshots before trying to use there link to rebook.

Absolutely the worst customer service I have seen so far.

I will never use them ever again and I have booked with them 15/16 times over the last few years.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll pass this on to the wife as she deals with it, shocking customer service.
There commission is higher than most of these types of sites as well.
Hope you get it sorted 👍🏻


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 14, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Hope you get it sorted 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I havent actually got a booking with them this time, I was about to book a house in Cornwall for a week in September and thats why I was looking.

I normally book around 2 or 3 houses a year with them.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers, I havent actually got a booking with them this time, I was about to book a house in Cornwall for a week in September and thats why I was looking.

I normally book around 2 or 3 houses a year with them.
		
Click to expand...

Just spoke to wife, they are now keeping commission and expecting us to refund customers via a bank transfer.
We haven’t been paid any money yet as they are withholding it.
Theres just no way we could do that unless out of our own personal accounts.
We have invested every penny and more back into holiday house, only had it 4 years.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Just spoke to wife, they are now keeping commission and expecting us to refund customers via a bank transfer.
We haven’t been paid any money yet as they are withholding it.
Theres just no way we could do that unless out of our own personal accounts.
We have invested every penny and more back into holiday house, only had it 4 years.
		
Click to expand...

That is absolutely absurd.

The customer has the “contract” with Sykes, Not Mrs M!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			That is absolutely absurd.

The customer has the “contract” with Sykes, Not Mrs M!
		
Click to expand...

It’s a joke Stuart, we are ’lucky’ in the sense that only 1 person has asked for a refund so far, everyone else has re-booked for later in the year or next year.
He was pretty aggressive in his emails though.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2020)

BrianM said:



			It’s a joke Stuart, we are ’lucky’ in the sense that only 1 person has asked for a refund so far, everyone else has re-booked for later in the year or next year.
He was pretty aggressive in his emails though.
		
Click to expand...

As Stu says. That is terrible. And for that reason Sykes will never see a penny of my money again.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 14, 2020)

The lass having her weekly phone call with a director of the recruitment company she runs payroll for, where they discuss how much holiday pay she has been told to steal and and the numbers she’s managed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Ticketmaster apparently changing their t&c’s on the quiet.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249766356523892736

Click to expand...

Interesting.  I've got two lots of tickets outstanding with Ticketmaster; Eagles at Wembley in August, which will hopefully still go ahead, and Joe Bonamassa a week Saturday, which clearly won't be.  Got this from them on the 19th of March;

We’re contacting you as you have tickets for an event taking place in April.

As we receive information about any changes made to your event, we’ll always share it with you straight away. There’s nothing you need to do.

It’s also worth keeping an eye on our social channels as well as those for the artist, event or venue for the latest updates.

Please understand that given the extraordinary circumstances, our Fan Support teams are incredibly busy at the moment, so we encourage you not to contact us. Instead, you can find lots of information and answers to your questions in our information portal.

Thank you very much for your patience, and we’ll be back in touch again soon.

Best Wishes,
*Ticketmaster Customer Care*

And nothing since.  Be interesting to see how this pans out, but if they are refusing refunds they have lost a very good customer.  From a legal perspective, should not the T's & C's at the time of purchase apply?

And for perspective, Book of Mormon refunded in full, no questions; Romesh Ranganathan rescheduled, tickets valid for the new date or refund; Santana to be rescheduled, tickets valid for the new date or refund.  Brian Adams in May awaits, as do Elton John & Status Quo in December.  Of those, only Quo is booked with Ticketmaster...


----------



## DRW (Apr 14, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			That is absolutely absurd.

*The customer has the “contract” with Sykes*, Not Mrs M!
		
Click to expand...

Not quite true(well to be strict with myself, the customer does have a contract but not the one you are saying), Skye are booking agents only, so the main contract would be with Mrs M. Not that my knowledge of agent law is that great, but their booking details are here:-

https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/terms/booking

Obviously I am not saying I agree with Skye stance, as they need to 'broker'/arrange the refund, to look after their customers/goodwill/owners.

Best of luck BrianM, keep bashing away at them, as wont be happy paying them commission if the customer is cancelling. Have a look at the terms you had with them, at the time of booking and policy about cancellations/commissions payable.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2020)

BrianM said:



			It’s a joke Stuart, we are ’lucky’ in the sense that only 1 person has asked for a refund so far, everyone else has re-booked for later in the year or next year.
He was pretty aggressive in his emails though.
		
Click to expand...

Who was? Sykes I assume?

How can Sykes expect you to refund someone when you’ve not even been paid yet?? Does the customer know this?

Ironically enough, I was looking to book something for cornwalll with them in October as our holiday to Portugal in July is almost dead in the water. Definitely not now.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2020)

DRW said:



			Not quite true(well to be strict with myself, the customer does have a contract but not the one you are saying), Skye are booking agents only, so the main contract would be with Mrs M. Not that my knowledge of agent law is that great, but their booking details are here:-

https://www.sykescottages.co.uk/terms/booking

Obviously I am not saying I agree with Skye stance, as they need to 'broker'/arrange the refund, to look after their customers/goodwill/owners.

Best of luck BrianM, keep bashing away at them, as wont be happy paying them commission if the customer is cancelling. Have a look at the terms you had with them, at the time of booking and policy about cancellations/commissions payable.
		
Click to expand...

Really?? I never knew that!

i assumed booking through Sykes as the “broker”, my contract would be through them.

Every day‘s a schools day as they say👍🏻


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Who was? Sykes I assume?

How can Sykes expect you to refund someone when you’ve not even been paid yet?? Does the customer know this?

Ironically enough, I was looking to book something for cornwalll with them in October as our holiday to Portugal in July is almost dead in the water. Definitely not now.
		
Click to expand...

No the guy that wanted a refund, they are given email at start as the missus gives them a welcome email.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2020)

BrianM said:



			No the guy that wanted a refund, they are given email at start as the missus gives them a welcome email.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right, that’s a shame.

Maybe cut your losses, refund him and look to find another platform to advertise for rental.

Either way good luck👍🏻


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 14, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Where are u? Cloudless up here today....but a cold 8c, froze last night. Any dry day is good by me.
		
Click to expand...

...and that's why its an irritation.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2020)

Well if this is correct there is an awful lot more rescheduling to do...

https://consequenceofsound.net/2020/04/health-expert-concerts-wont-return-fall-2021/


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 14, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			UEFA trying to find a way to finish this season. Money money money...........I hate the Premiership but do watch the occasional game (lad  and grandson are LIverpool fans) but will never watch anything again if they don't just write this season off.
		
Click to expand...

Writing off a season would cause about a thousand more problems than it solves.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Writing off a season would cause about a thousand more problems than it solves. 

Click to expand...

This season simply has to finish, it could take 2 years as far as I'm concerned. Can't just write it off.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 14, 2020)

Next door neighbours silly cow of a mother in law making her regular 8 mile non-essential round trip to deliver fairy cakes again despite being an NHS nurse.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2020)

Down on my hands and knees stuffing earth in a hole around base of a shrub my wife has had me move - and having to work over and in another low growing plant will long, thin pointed leaves - all growing from a central point - has really irritated (stingingly) my skin.  I now spot that the leaves had tiny barbs almost invisible to the naked eye all along their edges (but not 'invisible' to the touch of the hand now that I check).  Any gardeners on here who might know what it is.  Painful.  And very randomly irritating.  It doesn't have succulent type leaves.  They are long, thin, hard and shiny with barbed margins.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Since a few burger vans in a nearby retail park have closed, a few Rats have been seen in our small Cul de Sac, no joking .
 I may have to get Pie eyed, smoke a Hamlet [cigar] and play my old flute.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Down on my hands and knees stuffing earth in a hole around base of a shrub my wife has had me move - and having to work over and in another low growing plant will long, thin pointed leaves - all growing from a central point - has really irritated (stingingly) my skin.  I now spot that the leaves had tiny barbs almost invisible to the naked eye all along their edges (but not 'invisible' to the touch of the hand now that I check).  Any gardeners on here who might know what it is.  Painful.  And very randomly irritating.  It doesn't have succulent type leaves.  They are long, thin, hard and shiny with barbed margins.
		
Click to expand...

Jaggy Nettles ,


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 14, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			This season simply has to finish, it could take 2 years as far as I'm concerned. Can't just write it off.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, if anything they're more likely to delay/postpone _next _season to allow this one to finish, I would think.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Down on my hands and knees stuffing earth in a hole around base of a shrub my wife has had me move - and having to work over and in another low growing plant will long, thin pointed leaves - all growing from a central point - has really irritated (stingingly) my skin.  I now spot that the leaves had tiny barbs almost invisible to the naked eye all along their edges (but not 'invisible' to the touch of the hand now that I check).  Any gardeners on here who might know what it is.  Painful.  And very randomly irritating.  It doesn't have succulent type leaves.  They are long, thin, hard and shiny with barbed margins.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds bad, better get the Mrs to pee on it to be on the safe side.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, if anything they're more likely to delay/postpone _next _season to allow this one to finish, I would think.
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me, just too far into this one without having a conclusion. And this in no way correlates with me not caring about the people who have died, seen that argument doing the rounds on twitter. 

However, if they want to end the Championship and only promote Leeds and bugger whoever is in second...I could cope with that


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2020)

FaD,  that's a lot of P,


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Down on my hands and knees stuffing earth in a hole around base of a shrub my wife has had me move - and having to work over and in another low growing plant will long, thin pointed leaves - all growing from a central point - has really irritated (stingingly) my skin.  I now spot that the leaves had tiny barbs almost invisible to the naked eye all along their edges (but not 'invisible' to the touch of the hand now that I check).  Any gardeners on here who might know what it is.  Painful.  And very randomly irritating.  It doesn't have succulent type leaves.  They are long, thin, hard and shiny with barbed margins.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds a bit like pampas grass, got a piccy?


----------



## drdel (Apr 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Down on my hands and knees stuffing earth in a hole around base of a shrub my wife has had me move - and having to work over and in another low growing plant will long, thin pointed leaves - all growing from a central point - has really irritated (stingingly) my skin.  I now spot that the leaves had tiny barbs almost invisible to the naked eye all along their edges (but not 'invisible' to the touch of the hand now that I check).  Any gardeners on here who might know what it is.  Painful.  And very randomly irritating.  It doesn't have succulent type leaves.  They are long, thin, hard and shiny with barbed margins.
		
Click to expand...

Take a hayfever tablet, the antihistamine will help and reduce swelling.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 14, 2020)

the local idiots have vandalised fairways driving range. thenew owners  spent a small fortune on sims in all the bays and a load of cocks have smashed them all... i despair


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the twats the have vandalised fairways driving range. thenew owners  spent a small fortune on sims in all the bays and a load of cocks have smashed them all... i despair

Click to expand...

Unbelievable, why oh why do they do this?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Unbelievable, why oh why do they do this?
		
Click to expand...

Because..as we see time and time again these days...People are stupid.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 14, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Unbelievable, why oh why do they do this?
		
Click to expand...

God only knows!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2020)

Hayfever. Eyes and nose streaming after a few minutes in the garden. Not even a high pollen day. Piriton not touching it


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 14, 2020)

Neighbour telling me the trampoline is an eye sore and I should put it somewhere else in my garden... which is true but you keep that to yourself when your house looks like a favela and is a complete eyesore, although his garden is nicely maintained 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## chellie (Apr 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hayfever. Eyes and nose streaming after a few minutes in the garden. Not even a high pollen day. Piriton not touching it
		
Click to expand...

I always find the Hay Fever remedy tissue salts work for me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Neighbour telling me the trampoline is an eye sore and I should put it somewhere else in my garden... which is true but you keep that to yourself when your house looks like a favela and is a complete eyesore, although his garden is nicely maintained 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

A few years go the kid next door thought she was  going to be a world champion on the trampoline. Hours of practice every night.
Annoyingly catching our eye when we were trying to watch and listen to our TV.
BTW she was no lightweight when landing with a slap from a great height lol.
But we never complained, kids need fun and exercise


----------



## BrianM (Apr 14, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the local idiots have vandalised fairways driving range. thenew owners  spent a small fortune on sims in all the bays and a load of cocks have smashed them all... i despair

Click to expand...

What a bunch of mindless idiots, Martin must despair 😩


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Out of boredom I purchased the latest Football Manager, and then within 10 minutes remembered why I hate all the new Football Managers. Way too complicated. Might try and refund it.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not a fan of the new Footy Manager’s either. I started a new game of Champ Manager 97/98 on Sunday, via a free download ran through an MSDOS emulator. Still one of the best versions of the game. Currently into January, with Middlesbrough and leading Division 1. Paul Merson is a revelation in it. To be fair he was pretty special in real life that season. I can’t believe that is 23 seasons ago.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2020)

BrianM said:



			What a bunch of mindless idiots, Martin must despair 😩
		
Click to expand...

they only went in on the 22nd march so only got used a couple of times before lock down...

i'd imagine there is CCTV there, so lets hope the scrotes get caught


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2020)

Piers Morgan ......................... what a disgustingly rude, ignorant and self-important man.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2020)

Jamie Oliver


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 15, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			I’m not a fan of the new Footy Manager’s either. I started a new game of Champ Manager 97/98 on Sunday, via a free download ran through an MSDOS emulator. Still one of the best versions of the game. Currently into January, with Middlesbrough and leading Division 1. Paul Merson is a revelation in it. To be fair he was pretty special in real life that season. I can’t believe that is 23 seasons ago.
		
Click to expand...

I've been playing CM01/02 for the last year since I found the old disk at my parents' house. But unfortunately a few days back it basically crashed with a 'system memory' error which doesn't let me save or load new games, in fact it lost my current save that I had nearly 4 seasons on. Which is partly why I bought the new one, as I say I'm slightly regretting the fact that I did, but I'll probably play it still. It just takes some getting used to when you've been playing the near-20-year-old version. 

Actually where did you get that 97/98 download from?? Sorely tempted myself - I think that was the first one I ever had when I was a lad. Remember some legendary names on there, like Jose Chilavert in goal and Michael Twiss in attack!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Jamie Oliver
		
Click to expand...

Saving the nation a recipe at a time...all out of the goodness of his heart of course.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 15, 2020)

Joe Wicks. Literally can't stand the bloke and his shouty my way is best. 

Today posting videos about how pre Covid19 he took years to struggle to get to 800k YouTube subscribers but since Covid-19 he has rocketed to 2.2million thus improving his bank balance. 

But of course he is doing it out of kindness, funny then the next post is him readvertising his 90 day plans to his 2.2million subscribers for a special offer of £50each...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2020)

We pay for my sons mobile phone on the same account as my wife's.  Due to massive untracked (and hence unexpected) cost of download data in the past she asked Vodafone to put a monthly cap of £24 on the cost each for them both.  This was done.  As soon as either of them exceeded their £24/month cap they'd get sent warning messages.  Their bill this month was over £100 - and no messages received by her or our son.  She called Vodafone and they agreed their system had not sent the text messages.  And she got the bill reduced to £48.

This is excellent but all well and good.  If a DD had been set up to automatically pay the monthly charge we'd now be in that mess of trying to get money back from them.  And we shouldn't have got to the £100+ bill position.

The incompetency of Vodafone over the years has been staggering - she keeps intending to move and I don't honestly know why she hasn't.  That said - we must find out why the heck they've used so much data.  Now *that* really irritates me.  That a mobile/smart phone bill can be over £100 a month...when we have unlimited broadband at home.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Saving the nation a recipe at a time...all out of the goodness of his heart of course.
		
Click to expand...

I've got time for him and his seemingly fairly slap-dash cooking ways...what he does with any money he makes at this time, well - if he keeps many of us amused and informed then so be it.  And of course we don;t know what causes he might support and put such income to.

But I can get the irritation with some on the screen at the moment...


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2020)

Joe Wicks, Jamie Oliver etc etc. I have no problem with some managing to make hay whilst covid 19 wreaks havoc BUT their pious "we're doing it for you guys" just grates.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Joe Wicks, Jamie Oliver etc etc. I have no problem with some managing to make hay whilst covid 19 wreaks havoc BUT their pious "we're doing it for you guys" just grates.
		
Click to expand...

100% in agreement with you. I can't stand Joe Wicks at best of times. But to claim what he's doing in the interest of the nation is garbage especially seeing how he is using it for coverage of making money. 

My other pet hate with him is his latest venture of Wean in 15.. Supposedly he now knows better than paediatric doctors and health care workers on how every parent should Wean their children even though he has no expertise or qualifications in the area but is writing a book about it and has its own social media feeds already.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			100% in agreement with you. I can't stand Joe Wicks at best of times. But to claim what he's doing in the interest of the nation is garbage especially seeing how he is using it for coverage of making money.

My other pet hate with him is his latest venture of Wean in 15.. Supposedly he now knows better than paediatric doctors and health care workers on how every parent should Wean their children even though he has no expertise or qualifications in the area but is writing a book about it and has its own social media feeds already.
		
Click to expand...

I've never really listened to him as he immediately gets on my nerves and just doesn't look like a guy I want to take health and fitness advice from! Perhaps that's part of his mainstream appeal...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 15, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We pay for my sons mobile phone on the same account as my wife's.  Due to massive untracked (and hence unexpected) cost of download data in the past she asked Vodafone to put a monthly cap of £24 on the cost each for them both.  This was done.  As soon as either of them exceeded their £24/month cap they'd get sent warning messages.  Their bill this month was over £100 - and no messages received by her or our son.  She called Vodafone and they agreed their system had not sent the text messages.  And she got the bill reduced to £48.

This is excellent but all well and good.  If a DD had been set up to automatically pay the monthly charge we'd now be in that mess of trying to get money back from them.  And we shouldn't have got to the £100+ bill position.

The incompetency of Vodafone over the years has been staggering - she keeps intending to move and I don't honestly know why she hasn't.  That said - we must find out why the heck they've used so much data.  Now *that* really irritates me.  That a mobile/smart phone bill can be over £100 a month...when we have unlimited broadband at home.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps link your wifes phone to the home wifi to start with.
Whilst they don't do business account, Smarty is pretty good for 30 day rolling contract mobile's. I swapped to them from Virgin a while back, and have saved quite a bit


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Saving the nation a recipe at a time...all out of the goodness of his heart of course.
		
Click to expand...

With all the things we've got knocking around in the cupboard, unicorn droppings etc.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 15, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We pay for my sons mobile phone on the same account as my wife's.  Due to massive untracked (and hence unexpected) cost of download data in the past she asked Vodafone to put a monthly cap of £24 on the cost each for them both.  This was done.  As soon as either of them exceeded their £24/month cap they'd get sent warning messages.  Their bill this month was over £100 - and no messages received by her or our son.  She called Vodafone and they agreed their system had not sent the text messages.  And she got the bill reduced to £48.

This is excellent but all well and good.  If a DD had been set up to automatically pay the monthly charge we'd now be in that mess of trying to get money back from them.  And we shouldn't have got to the £100+ bill position.

The incompetency of Vodafone over the years has been staggering - she keeps intending to move and I don't honestly know why she hasn't.  *That said - we must find out why the heck they've used so much data.  Now that* really irritates me.  That a mobile/smart phone bill can be over £100 a month...when we have unlimited broadband at home.
		
Click to expand...

Could it be that your phone(s) need to have the "mobile data" setting switched to off.
If it is left on then data is used by the phone without you as the user doing anything. Automatic updates and so on.
If you have the mobile data setting at "off" then the only time your phone uses data is when the user wants to use it. Of course, it means you have to change the setting to "on" each time you use the internet, but at least you won't be spending more than you thought.
HTH


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Neighbour telling me the trampoline is an eye sore and I should put it somewhere else in my garden... which is true but you keep that to yourself when your house looks like a favela and is a complete eyesore, although his garden is nicely maintained 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Many moons ago when our children were young and we had a trampoline n our garden - our elderly neighbours complained about the noise our children were making as they bounced about enjoying themselves.  Ach well. Until we moved in they'd had 30yrs with an elderly lady next door who was quiet as a mouse...


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm no fan of Joe Wicks by any means, but isn't he donating all of the money generated from his "PE Lessons" to charity? He's obviously making money elsewhere from the growth in popularity of his brand (as he rightly should), but to be fair, he's getting people active that weren't previously and is donating all profits to charity, fair play to the bloke.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 15, 2020)

Reading about arsewipes (sorry mods can't spell arsonists 😞) who set a fire in ancient woodlands in Northumberland... By all accounts one of the few areas red squirrels could be seen...


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			I'm no fan of Joe Wicks by any means, but isn't he donating all of the money generated from his "PE Lessons" to charity? He's obviously making money elsewhere from the growth in popularity of his brand (as he rightly should), but to be fair, he's getting people active that weren't previously and is donating all profits to charity, fair play to the bloke.
		
Click to expand...

He only agreed to donate the money after he saw his following explode. Realising that that kind gesture would probably increase it further....


----------



## sunshine (Apr 15, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the local idiots have vandalised fairways driving range. thenew owners  spent a small fortune on sims in all the bays and a load of cocks have smashed them all... i despair

Click to expand...

Systematically smashing every screen in every single bay doesn't sound like a random act of vandalism. More like a targeted act of retribution.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 15, 2020)

Charlie Mullins...


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2020)

Judgemental people, especially when they are oh so wrong lol


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 15, 2020)

Little girls (screaming) and Jesus how high and piercing can they scream!!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh and B&Q paint. Thin?????? Light grey over a white undercoat. Floor looks like I've shabby chic'd it


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 15, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Oh and B&Q paint. Thin?????? Light grey over a white undercoat. Floor looks like I've shabby chic'd it
		
Click to expand...

Johnstones trade paint
Do it properly with minimal effort


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 15, 2020)

Having to work with idiots. Even over email.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2020)

Dogs renewal for insurance came through..he's only 4 but he apparently won't last the summer with his liver problem 

Was £32 a month. Now £66. Ouch. Cheers for that


----------



## chellie (Apr 15, 2020)

Quite a few cars parked up on the prom today. Obviously driven there to have a walk in the sun on the beach front!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 15, 2020)

The dog walker who let their  dog poo on our lawn yesterday. It was a big poo btw!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Having to work with idiots. Even over email. 

Click to expand...

Especially when they email to ask you what you need to process their request, you give them precise instructions as to what to do & they then do something different because their mate in the office told them they didn't need to do what I said.

If your mate knows better, why ask me?  And now you've asked me, do what I've told you for crying out loud; I'm processing it, I know what I need.  What makes it worse is that I was trying to save them a fortune; almost wish I processed the incorrect form & cost them.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I've been playing CM01/02 for the last year since I found the old disk at my parents' house. But unfortunately a few days back it basically crashed with a 'system memory' error which doesn't let me save or load new games, in fact it lost my current save that I had nearly 4 seasons on. Which is partly why I bought the new one, as I say I'm slightly regretting the fact that I did, but I'll probably play it still. It just takes some getting used to when you've been playing the near-20-year-old version. 

Actually where did you get that 97/98 download from?? Sorely tempted myself - I think that was the first one I ever had when I was a lad. Remember some legendary names on there, like Jose Chilavert in goal and Michael Twiss in attack!
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain. The 97/98 version is very basic, but great fun and a good way to while away the hours without getting bogged down in tactics and training regimes. The instructions I were sent are here:

1. Download a free version of the game at www.fmscout.com/a-championship-manager-9798-free-download.html

2. Download a MSDOS emulator. DOSBOX is free

3. Install the emulator and save a shortcut to your desktop.

4. Unzip the CM9798 file download

5. Drag and drop the CM2E16 file into your emulator icon on your desktop

6. It will load from there

Ha funnily enough, I’ve signed Michael Twiss. Teddy Lucic, Graeme Tomlinson, Erik Nevland etc still on my list.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 16, 2020)

Being woken up at some time between 2 and 3 am by my wife because she cannot sleep. Then being told she has got a Waitrose click and collect spot and wants to discuss what’s on the order .. then she goes to sleep before me whilst I ponder the dilemma of what we need !


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2020)

Being old enough to have to Google the names of people that some of you are randomly irritated by and suddenly finding myself also irritated by them!


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2020)

EVERY Bingo advert I've ever seen on telly.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2020)

Slime said:



			Being old enough to have to Google the names of people that some of you are randomly irritated by and suddenly finding myself also irritated by them!
		
Click to expand...

I'm like this with some of them but I dont google them as I don't want to get more irritated than I already am....


----------



## chellie (Apr 16, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Being woken up at some time between 2 and 3 am by my wife because she cannot sleep. Then being told she has got a Waitrose click and collect spot and wants to discuss what’s on the order .. then she goes to sleep before me whilst I ponder the dilemma of what we need !
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but that did make me chuckle. Did you get your list done.


----------



## chellie (Apr 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm like this with some of them but I dont google them as I don't want to get more irritated than I already am....
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2020)

Slime said:



			EVERY Bingo advert I've ever seen on telly.
		
Click to expand...

And is it just me or are there more and more of these companies coming out. Saw an advert for a company called Legs11 last night which was a new one on me


----------



## Slab (Apr 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And is it just me or are there more and more of these companies coming out. Saw an advert for a company called Legs11 last night which was a new one on me
		
Click to expand...

With no sport to bet on at the moment the companies will launch any product/game they can think of to continue to part fools from their dosh


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 16, 2020)

chellie said:



			Sorry, but that did make me chuckle. Did you get your list done.
		
Click to expand...

No I started to worry about cravendale milk .. it has longer use by dates but the wife likes red milk and buys pints of it for her tea. I don’t have milk in any drinks but prefer full fat on my cereal if I have it ... so we end up with loads of skimmed. I usually run it out 4 days after it’s date and she doesn’t notice!  But water takes a while to go off 🤣 - so my dilemma was the argument we will have about the amount of skimmed milk!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 16, 2020)

Journos asking at every briefing when the lockdown will end.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 16, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Journos asking at every briefing when the lockdown will end.
		
Click to expand...

Idiots. It will end when it's the right time and that's that. I'd expect most of the population understand and appreciate that so why the stupid likes of Laura Wonkyface keep asking it is beyond me. "Other countries have told their population"...whinge, whine...grrrr!


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Idiots. It will end when it's the right time and that's that. I'd expect most of the population understand and appreciate that so why the stupid likes of Laura Wonkyface keep asking it is beyond me. "Other countries have told their population"...whinge, whine...grrrr!
		
Click to expand...

As soon as they give a date every person and his dog will be counting down to it and making plans, there'll be no stopping them if anything changes and we'll be back to square one.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 16, 2020)

Laura wonkyface 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 16, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Johnstones trade paint
Do it properly with minimal effort

Click to expand...

They are all shut. I've only just been converted to Johnstones. The undercoat twas their stuff. marvellous. But I'd already got the top coat paint in ages ago. long story.....


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Idiots.* It will end when it's the right time* and that's that. I'd expect most of the population understand and appreciate that so why the stupid likes of Laura Wonkyface keep asking it is beyond me. "Other countries have told their population"...whinge, whine...grrrr!
		
Click to expand...

I'll bet it won't. My guess will now be second week of May. The government cannot be seen to allowing our economy to flounder as Germany / Spain open up and Lord knows how Italy have the mind boggling balls to allow some shops to open now!!!!!??????


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh and once we are open, we will stay open. No one would dare shut it down twice.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 16, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			They are all shut. I've only just been converted to Johnstones. The undercoat twas their stuff. marvellous. But I'd already got the top coat paint in ages ago. long story.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm painting a wall in our spare room now with rubbish white paint as that is all we have in. I reckon it is going to need 4 coats, that's after 2 so far 😭. I was reading your and BF posts and feeling even more despair that I had not discovered Johnstones paint earlier.


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			I'll bet it won't. My guess will now be second week of May. The government cannot be seen to allowing our economy to flounder as Germany / Spain open up and *Lord knows how Italy have the mind boggling balls to allow some shops to open now!!!!!??????*

Click to expand...

Do you know something they don't?


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 16, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			I'll bet it won't. My guess will now be second week of May. The government cannot be seen to allowing our economy to flounder as Germany / Spain open up and Lord knows how Italy have the mind boggling balls to allow some shops to open now!!!!!??????
		
Click to expand...

Well at the moment they're saying it's not a balancing act between health and economy and that it's all about health. There will of course be discussions about the economy and the general public mood and compliance all around lifting some restrictions and that's how it has to be.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

Nigel Farage stirring it very politically anti-Tory on LBC.  I truly can't bide the guy and usually make sure I change channels before he comes on.  But a caller 10 minutes ago from NI was having a real go at Farage for the way he was describing himself as being under 'house arrest' and suchlike inflammatory language.  Farage tried to steer the caller off his point but he wasn't letting Farage do that - so Farage did his usual - and ended the call.

Mind you Farage still thinks it's cool to play the recording of Trump introducing him at a rally.  Tells you all you need to know about the guys massive ego and his desperation be Trump's bestest UK buddy.

I've now changed channel and listening to Karl Jenkins - _The Armed Man  ... _a very calming and perfect antidote to Farage.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Oh and once we are open, we will stay open. No one would dare shut it down twice.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree and do you know what irrespective of which party is in power, if we re-open and we see a surge in infections and deaths, I'd applaud a government for taking a strong line saying no, we need to put measures back in place. What's the option. Stay open and see it return and devastate the population and drown the NHS?


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 16, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			They are all shut. I've only just been converted to Johnstones. The undercoat twas their stuff. marvellous. But I'd already got the top coat paint in ages ago. long story.....
		
Click to expand...

Their main hubs are open, but only to the trade. Joe public will have to wait or go elsewhere.


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2020)

That ridiculous Tetley tea advert with a talking cat and dog.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 16, 2020)

Amanda Holden.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2020)

People who, obviously, know far more about what's going on and should be running the country but haven't got the balls to do it.


----------



## fundy (Apr 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			People who, obviously, know far more about what's going on and should be running the country but haven't got the balls to do it.
		
Click to expand...

you mean half this forum?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			you mean half this forum? 

Click to expand...

Well..you might say that..I, of course, couldn't possibly comment..


----------



## fundy (Apr 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Well..you might say that..I, of course, couldn't possibly comment..

Click to expand...

you think its more than 50% ?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			you think its more than 50% ? 

Click to expand...

I refer the Honourable Gentleman to my previous statement


----------



## fundy (Apr 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I refer the Honourable Gentleman to my previous statement 

Click to expand...


Wow, I know the future of driving instructor doesnt look good currently but auditioning for politician already


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Wow, I know the future of driving instructor doesnt look good currently but auditioning for politician already 

Click to expand...

The difference between me and a politician is that I know I dont know what's going on....


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2020)

Idiots.

Idiots who spout their idiotic opinions, proving they are idiots.

Idiots who litter.

Idiots who pick up dog poop, bag it, and hang it on a tree.

Idiots who use a lock down as an excuse to thrash the beejaysus out of their car / motorcycle through the lanes.

Generally, idiots.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Rather I think the difference is that you'll admit to it...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not admitting to anything...
Mmm..maybe I am turning Politico..


----------



## fundy (Apr 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm not admitting to anything...
Mmm..maybe I am turning Politico..

Click to expand...


exhibit A your honour


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			exhibit A your honour 

Click to expand...

Bugger...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 16, 2020)

The latest Windows 10 update is due


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 16, 2020)

When  at work I have two computer monitors and have to shuffle through more than 10 different programmes at any one time. It's a pain in the bum switching between screens and programmes. Now working at home with same amount of programmes but only one screen and its doing my head in. I can't connect a printer either, if I need to print I have to email it to my personal email and then use my laptop to print stuff.


----------



## Slab (Apr 17, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			As soon as they give a date every person and his dog will be counting down to it and making plans, there'll be no stopping them if anything changes and we'll be back to square one.
		
Click to expand...

Agree and not only that, the final days of the current lockdown would be completely ineffective as folks decide themselves that the day before etc is fine to go out


----------



## Cake (Apr 17, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			When  at work I have two computer monitors and have to shuffle through more than 10 different programmes at any one time. It's a pain in the bum switching between screens and programmes. Now working at home with same amount of programmes but only one screen and its doing my head in. I can't connect a printer either, if I need to print I have to email it to my personal email and then use my laptop to print stuff.
		
Click to expand...

if you have an iPad then I use an app called Duet Display to use mine as a second screen with my laptop - needs a program to be installed on the laptop so may not be useful if your work laptop is locked down.  Ive found it very useful when I’m travelling, or working from the kitchen.

It was £15 when I bought it, which I think was good value, but it can be shared with family connected to your account so can spread the cost a bit.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 17, 2020)

Lockdown day 34.

Yesterday we moved every bit of furniture in the lounge diner. Today I need a chiropractor!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 17, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Lockdown day 34.

Yesterday we moved every bit of furniture in the lounge diner. Today I need a chiropractor!
		
Click to expand...

I did that last week.
I'm now thinking about putting it back again


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 17, 2020)

Sadiq Khan.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2020)

Whilst it's nice to know that our golf courses are being maintained trained and pampered, ready for our return at so e point...
It's also bloody frustrating when social media is full of pictures of gloriously manicured fairways and greens that we cant go and play on!!


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Whilst it's nice to know that our golf courses are being maintained trained and pampered, ready for our return at so e point...
It's also bloody frustrating when social media is full of pictures of gloriously manicured fairways and greens that we cant go and play on!!
View attachment 30024

Click to expand...


that a pic from your old course


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			that a pic from your old course 

Click to expand...

Prairie dogs don't bounce..


----------



## rosecott (Apr 17, 2020)

Forummers who litter their posts with inexplicable abbreviations/initials. I have plenty of time on my hands but I get very annoyed trying to work out what they mean.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Forummers who litter their posts with inexplicable abbreviations/initials. I have plenty of time on my hands but I get very annoyed trying to work out what they mean.
		
Click to expand...

DKWYM.?


----------



## rosecott (Apr 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			DKWYM.?

Click to expand...

PO


----------



## chellie (Apr 17, 2020)

This sentence beggars belief!!!!!!!!!!!! https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-52311867


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 17, 2020)

chellie said:



			This sentence beggars belief!!!!!!!!!!!! https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-52311867

Click to expand...

20 months? So out in less than 10 probably and still a serious danger...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 17, 2020)

Put him in the general population wings....


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Whilst it's nice to know that our golf courses are being maintained trained and pampered, ready for our return at so e point...
It's also bloody frustrating when social media is full of pictures of gloriously manicured fairways and greens that we cant go and play on!!
View attachment 30024

Click to expand...

They will be looking very good because the grass is significantly longer than normal as per the guidelines and longer grass will show off stripes better


----------



## Wolf (Apr 17, 2020)

2  weeks ago Mrs Wolf somehow managed to break her Bluetooth headphones so has recently been running with her wired in ear ones. However yesterday she decided to borrow my Bluetooth ones whilst i was working and turns out she has dropped them and broken them to 😒


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2020)

Wolf said:



			2  weeks ago Mrs Wolf somehow managed to break her Bluetooth headphones so has recently been running with her wired in ear ones. However yesterday she decided to borrow my Bluetooth ones whilst i was working and turns out she has dropped them and broken them to 😒
		
Click to expand...

Divorce isn't cheap but in the long run think of the savings on headphones


----------



## sunshine (Apr 17, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I disagree and do you know what irrespective of which party is in power, if we re-open and we see a surge in infections and deaths, I'd applaud a government for taking a strong line saying no, we need to put measures back in place. What's the option. Stay open and see it return and devastate the population and drown the NHS?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Of course we will go back to lockdown if there is a second wave.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 17, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Idiots who pick up dog poop, bag it, and hang it on a tree.
		
Click to expand...

I've started seeing this! Like they are decorating some sort of twisted Christmas tree


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 17, 2020)

Video doing the rounds on Twitter of Russell's Hall hospital in Dudley having what can only be described as a concert outside it last night, to say thank you to the NHS. Complete with a woman screeching Simply The Best. 

Nurses, firefighters, paramedics all stood around watching.


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2020)

chellie said:



			This sentence beggars belief!!!!!!!!!!!! https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-52311867

Click to expand...

Unbelievable and totally unfathomable.
I'd hang the bastard ......................................... if I could.


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2020)

Animals with unnecessary clothes on ........................... why? 
They are animals.


----------



## Dando (Apr 17, 2020)

Wolf said:



			2  weeks ago Mrs Wolf somehow managed to break her Bluetooth headphones so has recently been running with her wired in ear ones. However yesterday she decided to borrow my Bluetooth ones whilst i was working and turns out she has dropped them and broken them to 😒
		
Click to expand...

no doubt it was still your fault


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Cake said:



			if you have an iPad then I use an app called Duet Display to use mine as a second screen with my laptop - needs a program to be installed on the laptop so may not be useful if your work laptop is locked down.  Ive found it very useful when I’m travelling, or working from the kitchen.

It was £15 when I bought it, which I think was good value, but it can be shared with family connected to your account so can spread the cost a bit.
		
Click to expand...

It is a desktop setup through a VDI and secure connection so no chance of clagging on third party stuff. Painful but at least I'm getting paid.

The biggest downside is having to provide my own tea and milk 😂


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 17, 2020)

Slime said:



			Animals with unnecessary clothes on ........................... why?
They are animals.
		
Click to expand...

Behave man, my dogs Footjoy, Under Armour and Chervo love a dressing up day


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 17, 2020)

Hearing about what Yann Valery *MIGHT* have done


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Hearing about what Yann Valery *MIGHT* have done
		
Click to expand...

Just had a google. F0und one (now expired twitter link). If it’s true. He should be strung up!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2020)

Leaving a gym.

do to moving to a new office, my gym is nowhere near work. I generally would go during a night shift or fire a day shift. It simply wouldn’t be worth it now. So, start of March I served notice. When lockdown kicked in, the gym cancelled all debits but ha e since contacted me saying that as notice couldn’t be served as such. I’ll need to serve notice again when open. They claim that’ll mean two further payments as they can’t process me til I physically visit to serve notice and as that’ll be into a new month I’ll need to pay for that one, and the one I’m leaving in.

‘I would have happily just paid my dd this month and nit used it to be done, but now I’ve told em to pour it and chase me for it. As far as I can see, they chose to not take my payment. I’m not obliged to pay them. Certainly not two months worth.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 18, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Leaving a gym.

do to moving to a new office, my gym is nowhere near work. I generally would go during a night shift or fire a day shift. It simply wouldn’t be worth it now. So, start of March I served notice. When lockdown kicked in, the gym cancelled all debits but ha e since contacted me saying that as notice couldn’t be served as such. I’ll need to serve notice again when open. They claim that’ll mean two further payments as they can’t process me til I physically visit to serve notice and as that’ll be into a new month I’ll need to pay for that one, and the one I’m leaving in.

‘I would have happily just paid my dd this month and nit used it to be done, but now I’ve told em to pour it and chase me for it. As far as I can see, they chose to not take my payment. I’m not obliged to pay them. Certainly not two months worth.
		
Click to expand...

How did you serve notice? Post, email are both valid ways to communicate and if you served notice before the lockdown, then that should be sufficient.

If they chose not to process it at that time ,surely it’s their problem.

Wolf is probably the one to ask 👍


----------



## Dando (Apr 18, 2020)

trying to watch the news and my OH is watching shite videos on face ache with the sound turned right up


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 18, 2020)

Dando said:



			trying to watch the news and my OH is watching shite videos on face ache with the sound turned right up
		
Click to expand...

Stopped watching the news
It’s pretty much the same as yesterday 
And the day before

Anyone know what day it is?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 18, 2020)

Should have been landing in Naples about now for a week Italian tour
Couple of days in Naples, followed by a couple of days in Rome, then Florence, then Milan.

Managed to cancel and get refunds for most of it, but a real bummer we can’t go


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 18, 2020)

Is the general public that thick that there's a need to be advised constantly "this was filmed before social distancing" ...


----------



## Slime (Apr 18, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Stopped watching the news
It’s pretty much the same as yesterday
And the day before

*Anyone know what day it is?*

Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Is the general public that thick that there's a need to be advised constantly "this was filmed before social distancing" ...
		
Click to expand...

Er......yeah, I think a lot of them are...


----------



## Wolf (Apr 18, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Leaving a gym.

do to moving to a new office, my gym is nowhere near work. I generally would go during a night shift or fire a day shift. It simply wouldn’t be worth it now. So, start of March I served notice. When lockdown kicked in, the gym cancelled all debits but ha e since contacted me saying that as notice couldn’t be served as such. I’ll need to serve notice again when open. They claim that’ll mean two further payments as they can’t process me til I physically visit to serve notice and as that’ll be into a new month I’ll need to pay for that one, and the one I’m leaving in.

‘I would have happily just paid my dd this month and nit used it to be done, but now I’ve told em to pour it and chase me for it. As far as I can see, they chose to not take my payment. I’m not obliged to pay them. Certainly not two months worth.
		
Click to expand...

Whose the gym chain mate and what were the T&Cs you were given.

Happy to help out on this one and find a way to resolve it for you.

Plus i know the may loopholes each brand use and what wording you need. I just need to know which on it is to offer the best route


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I disagree and do you know what irrespective of which party is in power, if we re-open and we see a surge in infections and deaths, I'd applaud a government for taking a strong line saying no, we need to put measures back in place. What's the option. Stay open and see it return and devastate the population and drown the NHS?
		
Click to expand...

I think, and don't forget it's just my little opinion, that any government wouldn't go back on opening things back up. Stop starting the ecconomy is just not something that is a good idea. And yes I do think this will overide concerns for the NHS (once things are open again). But we'll see. It's good to speculate. I don't have the answers.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 18, 2020)

Asked for refunds on holiday bookings, got offered vouchers. Totally confused now.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 18, 2020)

In a bad mood I can't quite shift. First day of lockdown where I've felt like this. Think the grey weather isn't helping, so am glad the forecast is for sun this week ahead as just sitting in the garden helps.


----------



## IainP (Apr 18, 2020)

Adverts masquerading as golf journalism
https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/best...ESEKwaoYzG63hhLV2wsWQaSZhjAgXo1Loc8RHumBExnQg
😕


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Whose the gym chain mate and what were the T&Cs you were given.

Happy to help out on this one and find a way to resolve it for you.

Plus i know the may loopholes each brand use and what wording you need. I just need to know which on it is to offer the best route
		
Click to expand...

It was anytime Fitness.
I did so via email. At first they said I needed to show proof I was changing location as I couldn’t break contract. I then pointed out Id been a member long past the initial 12 month period and it was all accepted. 

ots only since the outbreak that they’ve changed tune. It’s a different guy now. I’m guessing theres pressure on them to keep money coming in when they can.
Like I said, I’d have been willing to pay one last payment. Even though I dont believe I’m required too, but their stance has got on my nerves. Will see how they respond.


----------



## Dando (Apr 18, 2020)

IainP said:



			Adverts masquerading as golf journalism
https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/best...ESEKwaoYzG63hhLV2wsWQaSZhjAgXo1Loc8RHumBExnQg
😕
		
Click to expand...

What are the chances they every great deal is from AG! 🤔


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2020)

Dando said:



			What are the chances they every great deal is from AG! 🤔
		
Click to expand...

To be fair there's not much going on in the golf world at the moment and they have to fill their time doing something....but yeah....


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 18, 2020)

IainP said:



			Adverts masquerading as golf journalism
https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/best...ESEKwaoYzG63hhLV2wsWQaSZhjAgXo1Loc8RHumBExnQg
😕
		
Click to expand...

Honma driver - as used by Justin Rose


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Realising that needing to start a new account means my carefully curated ignore list has been lost.
		
Click to expand...

But like a fine wine, some of those you may have had on your list may have turned into a nicer person for you


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Honma driver - as used by Justin Rose 

Click to expand...

Was there ever a proper announcement on that or did I miss it..?
Or was it buried by C19..


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 18, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Was there ever a proper announcement on that or did I miss it..?
Or was it buried by C19..
		
Click to expand...

Buried I think
A cynic could say there was a diabolical cover-up


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 18, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Buried I think
A cynic could say there was a diabolical cover-up 

Click to expand...

As if there has ever been such a thing.......


----------



## Wolf (Apr 18, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			It was anytime Fitness.
I did so via email. At first they said I needed to show proof I was changing location as I couldn’t break contract. I then pointed out Id been a member long past the initial 12 month period and it was all accepted.

ots only since the outbreak that they’ve changed tune. It’s a different guy now. I’m guessing theres pressure on them to keep money coming in when they can.
Like I said, I’d have been willing to pay one last payment. Even though I dont believe I’m required too, but their stance has got on my nerves. Will see how they respond.
		
Click to expand...

You based in  Canterbury  aren't you, nearest Anytime is either Ashford or Dover from memory. Which one was you a member at because if its Ashford let me know, I know the manager so can have a word and resolve it for you


----------



## Dando (Apr 18, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Stopped watching the news
It’s pretty much the same as yesterday
And the day before

Anyone know what day it is?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			You based in  Canterbury  aren't you, nearest Anytime is either Ashford or Dover from memory. Which one was you a member at because if its Ashford let me know, I know the manager so can have a word and resolve it for you
		
Click to expand...

Dover mate, ironically I’m moving closer to Ashford. but it’s the wrong side of town. So cant sneak off during a night shift. Tbf I was just venting. I fully expect nowt to happen as they chose to not take money from me. Was just an over eager person trying to retain business.
thanks though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 18, 2020)

Just broke or tooth, or removed a filling, not sure which, chewing on some Skittles.

Bad timing.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just broke or tooth, or removed a filling, not sure which, chewing on some Skittles.

Bad timing.
		
Click to expand...

No Amanda, you just shouldn't be 10 pin bowling  🤔🤔


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just broke or tooth, or removed a filling, not sure which, chewing on some Skittles.

Bad timing.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it; I've got two crowns sitting in the surgery waiting to be fitted...


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 18, 2020)

The forum software that won’t let me delete a part written response to a quoted post until I’ve manually deleted it and then posted a separate response on the same thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			The forum software that won’t let me delete a part written response to a quoted post until I’ve manually deleted it and then posted a separate response on the same thread!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

See previous post in Corona thread


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just broke or tooth, or removed a filling, not sure which, chewing on some Skittles.

Bad timing.
		
Click to expand...

Youngest daughter  had her crown come out last week. Dentist advised her to get some "Toofypegs" for a for now DIY fix as they are only doing phone advise. So far, having followed the instructions it has worked, crown refitted


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 18, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Youngest daughter  had her crown come out last week. Dentist advised her to get some "Toofypegs" for a for now DIY fix as they are only doing phone advise. So far, having followed the instructions it has worked, crown refitted

Click to expand...

Ooh I'll look at that. I think we have some temporary filling stuff somewhere. I'll call the dentist on Monday and, as I pay privately, will be asking for a refund if I can't be seen!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tell me about it; I've got two crowns sitting in the surgery waiting to be fitted... 

Click to expand...

Nightmare. I'm not feeling any pain but the tooth is so fragile I fear it may break beyond repair. By the end of this lockdown my hair will be crazy and my mouth like a character from Jeremy Kyle!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2020)

Another who has been in a restless and irritated mood today. Nothing worth watching on the box or catch up and even set up the Puttout and Visio mat and was bored within ten minutes. Tried putting music on but couldn't settle. Couldn't get into a book. Even tried to order a golf net for the garden but most are out of stock or delivering in June so didn't bother. Think an early night calling. Glad I'm back to work Monday


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 18, 2020)

Why do onions take so bloody long to brown?
At least my wine intake has increased while I'm tending to them in the kitchen 🍷👌


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 18, 2020)

Being asked every 20 minutes whilst watching the phantom of the opera whether I knew what was going on ....


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 18, 2020)

Mentioning something and every one choosing to ignore it and then they bring it up 2 weeks later like it’s a new idea ... *yawn*


----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2020)

Pessimists 
Those who trawl every piece of national and international media, looking for anything that can be used/twisted into something negative and then go running to their computer so they can tell us all about.
Just what we need at this time.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 19, 2020)

The ebay TV advert.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Mentioning something and *every one choosing to ignore it* and then they bring it up 2 weeks later like it’s a new idea ... *yawn*
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe they just didn't pick up on it...


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Or maybe they just didn't pick up on it...
		
Click to expand...

It’s normal, happened at work all the time.. it’s just the way stuff is


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Pessimists
Those who trawl every piece of national and international media, looking for anything that can be used/twisted into something negative and then go running to their computer so they can tell us all about.
Just what we need at this time.  

Click to expand...

Here here. I'm close to putting this forum on lockdown! Or at least a couple of threads...one of which had really gone to the wall.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Here here. I'm close to putting this forum on lockdown! Or at least a couple of threads...one of which had really gone to the wall.
		
Click to expand...

Only a couple of threads. Pretty much all of them now are tit for tat point scoring monotony about whose right.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Only a couple of threads. Pretty much all of them now are tit for tat point scoring monotony about whose right.
		
Click to expand...

Your right about that 🤣


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Here here. I'm close to putting this forum on lockdown! Or at least a couple of threads...one of which had really gone to the wall.
		
Click to expand...

Amanda

If ONLY ONE has gone to the wall it should be in “things that gladden your heart”!

More importantly how is the tooth today? Really feel for you as my teeth are so sensitive. I once had to have my mouth numbed for a scale and polish.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 19, 2020)

“Poor me”!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Amanda

If ONLY ONE has gone to the wall it should be in “things that gladden your heart”!

More importantly how is the tooth today? Really feel for you as my teeth are so sensitive. I once had to have my mouth numbed for a scale and polish.
		
Click to expand...

Well there's not much tooth left. I'm not sure they can save it but hopefully enough left to crown. Good news is it doesn't hurt. Can't recall if it's had root canal (I've had a few!) but hoping it has been and hence no pain. My teeth are rubbish and feel like they're disintegrating slowly but surely - feels like every dentist visit is "root canal and crown required" 

As for the scale and polish - those hygienists are monsters!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 19, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			“Poor me”!
		
Click to expand...

Why what have you done?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2020)

Trying to resize photos on my phone but they're still way too big to post on here.


----------



## woofers (Apr 19, 2020)

TV adverts for medical conditions in the genital regions, (erectile dysfunction, vaginal dryness, etc etc) (And no smart remarks linking this to the thread title please 😊)


----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Trying to resize photos on my phone but they're still way too big to post on here.
		
Click to expand...

Can you not download them onto a computer and resize them there?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 19, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Why what have you done?
		
Click to expand...

Not me, just randomnly irritated by locals making the crisis all about them!


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Trying to resize photos on my phone but they're still way too big to post on here.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried something like https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simplemobilephotoresizer ?


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 19, 2020)

Getting caught red handed delivering 'non essential goods' ... Whilst out this morning, getting my paper, I also picked up some flowers... Made two drop offs without detection... As I was walking back up the path from my last drop the recipient arrived home off her night shift in ICU... Have sworn her to secrecy... Don't want a visit from the long arm...


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 19, 2020)

woofers said:



			TV adverts for medical conditions in the genital regions, (erectile dysfunction, vaginal dryness, etc etc) (And no smart remarks linking this to the thread title please 😊)
		
Click to expand...

This totally!
 Do we need to know when some one laughs or bends over a little bit of wee pops out ? Do I need to know that there is a down stairs odour ? Or that “always“ lets you leap about like newborn lamb ?? The worst one at the moment is some sanitary towel application, really detailed. I can see that leading to “how to use” toilet rolls..

Nah I don’t, I appreciate people with these issues need to get the information but surely we don’t have to have an add right in the middle of some kids program.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Trying to resize photos on my phone but they're still way too big to post on here.
		
Click to expand...

Join the club


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			This totally!
Do we need to know when some one laughs or bends over a little bit of wee pops out ? Do I need to know that there is a down stairs odour ? Or that “always“ lets you leap about like newborn lamb ?? The worst one at the moment is some sanitary towel application, really detailed. *I can see that leading to “how to use” toilet rolls..*

Nah I don’t, I appreciate people with these issues need to get the information but surely we don’t have to have an add right in the middle of some kids program.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, given the current shortage that might actually prove useful...


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Trying to resize photos on my phone but they're still way too big to post on here.
		
Click to expand...

You could use an image hosting site, I currently use Imgur and have no problems posting photos.
If you open an account, which is free, nobody else can see your images.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 19, 2020)

Glossing the  garage door frame in brilliant white and as soon as you're finished anything flying heads straight to it.........


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fairness, given the current shortage that might actually prove useful... 

Click to expand...

I remember seeing something about the Paras or Commandos.. they were issued with 3 sheets. They were shown to tear a small hole in the middle and keep that piece to one side as that was to clean the finger nail ... I never joined


----------



## Wolf (Apr 19, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I remember seeing something about the Paras or *Commandos*.. they were issued with 3 sheets. They were shown to tear a small hole in the middle and keep that piece to one side as that was to clean the finger nail ... I never joined
		
Click to expand...

Odd I've never heard or seen anything about that, when in the field we used to be issued  little packs of hand tissues as part of ration packs and lads used to take extras along themselves. Certainly not expected to wipe your arse on 2 sheets and used  1 for finger nails.

If the Para are different to we were I'd be surprised. However crapping in a bag and taking it with you there's something you have to get used to.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Odd I've never heard or seen anything about that, when in the field we used to be issued  little packs of hand tissues as part of ration packs amd lads used to take extras along themselves. Certainly not expected to wipe your arse on 2 sheets amd used  1 for finger nails.

If the Para are different to we were I'd be surprised. However crapping in a bag and taking it with you there's something you have to get used to.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the bag stuff was done as well .. no traces I suppose.
Given the amount of bags I was given today I think I will be okay for a month


----------



## Wolf (Apr 19, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Yes the bag stuff was done as well .. no traces I suppose.
Given the amount of bags I was given today I think I will be okay for a month
		
Click to expand...

Exactly right no traces left behind. First few times its bloody grim but soon get used to it


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Exactly right no traces left behind. First few times its bloody grim but soon get used to it
		
Click to expand...

Just throw the bag in a nearby tree like some dog walkers do. 💩


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Only a couple of threads. Pretty much all of them now are tit for tat point scoring monotony about whose right.
		
Click to expand...

Vinyl thread is going well. Up to T and no arguments yet. Wait until we get to Z though, when I play my joker.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 19, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Just throw the bag in a nearby tree like some dog walkers do. 💩
		
Click to expand...

They hang it like a bloody Christmas decorations! I even caught them chucking it in my bin.. council will refuse to collect if they find it 😠


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2020)

If your car's MOT run s out while we are on lockdown the DVSA will grant you a 6 month extension to enable you to drive and tax your car.
All well and good.
The Theory Test expires after 2 years, if you haven't passed your test you have to retake it.
But if your Theory Test expires while we are on lockdown the good old DVSA are saying it cannot be extended under any circumstances. 
Learners who had their tests booked for these 6 weeks are having them rebooked from mid July but if your Theory has since expired then you have to try and get a test along with the thousands of other people who haven't been able to book for 6 weeks in order to be able to make your rearranged practical test.
If you're unable to get your Theory passed before your practical date you have to cancel it and wait, potentially,  4- 5 months before you can take it.
Thanks for nothing DVSA - bunch of Jerks....


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 19, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			They hang it like a bloody Christmas decorations! I even caught them chucking it in my bin.. council will refuse to collect if they find it 😠
		
Click to expand...

Will they? We put all our dogs mess in bags in our bins. And our daughters nappies. They don't mind as long as it's bagged


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Will they? We put all our dogs mess in bags in our bins. And our daughters nappies. They don't mind as long as it's bagged
		
Click to expand...

Think general waste okay, they were putting it in my recycling bin


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			If your car's MOT run s out while we are on lockdown the DVSA will grant you a 6 month extension to enable you to drive and tax your car.
All well and good.
/QUOTE]
Is it though?
A friend tried to sort his tax out online, but because his MOT is just past expiry time it won't let him tax his car as the MOT is invalid it says.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is it though?
A friend tried to sort his tax out online, but because his MOT is just past expiry time it won't let him tax his car as the MOT is invalid it says.
		
Click to expand...

I wondered if they'd do the joined-up thinking.  

Grateful that for the first time ever the 3 vehicles in the family don't require an MoT for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I wondered if they'd do the joined-up thinking.  

Grateful that for the first time ever the 3 vehicles in the family don't require an MoT for the foreseeable future.  

Click to expand...

The next one in my house will be mine, which will be it's first MOT, but that isn't due until the end of September which I'm hoping by then we are back to normal.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2020)

Realising when you put someone on ignore that posts which quote them are also missing, or missing the quote bit. Ergo it seems like some threads now don't make sense 🙈


----------



## IainP (Apr 19, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is it though?
A friend tried to sort his tax out online, but because his MOT is just past expiry time it won't let him tax his car as the MOT is invalid it says.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised. I did the vehicle check the day after my MOT would have expired, and it was showing as valid for another 5 and a bit months.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 19, 2020)

IainP said:



			I'm surprised. I did the vehicle check the day after my MOT would have expired, and it was showing as valid for another 5 and a bit months.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he was doing it too soon after the anouncement and now it is sorted....I don't know.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 20, 2020)

People who think an easy going, lackadaisical, ignorant attitude is the way to approach this situation.


----------



## Neilds (Apr 20, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Exactly right no traces left behind. First few times its bloody grim but soon get used to it
		
Click to expand...

Never had anything like that in the RAF - if we ran out of loo roll, we just rang reception for some more 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Slab (Apr 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Trying to resize photos on my phone but they're still way too big to post on here.
		
Click to expand...

If i want to post something from my picture library I usually just email it to myself (& it then gives an option to resize for email) then save the smaller version I 'receive in my inbox' to post online


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Change the settings on the phone camera so the pics are smaller, MUCH easier than farting around trying to reduce the size afterwards or go via a hosting site.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I was looking at that but on the galaxy S10 the setting seems to be either amazing quality or slightly less amazing quality 🤣


----------



## Wolf (Apr 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah I was looking at that but on the galaxy S10 the setting seems to be either amazing quality or slightly less amazing quality 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I have the same issue with my Huawei P20Pro. Camera quality is either amazing quality or tones down a touch to brilliant quality. Sadly the forum needs bang average quality 😂

Can't be arsed faffing with emailing it to myself or going on the laptop.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2020)

People on the forum with their dodgy Chinese phones which started all this virus 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Wolf (Apr 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			People on the forum with their dodgy Chinese phones which started all this virus 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Can't beat a good Chinese 😉


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 20, 2020)

Gyps's have managed to still get to Inveness despite the CV, so though we will be missing out on many things on lockdown, being pestered to have lock block, roofing, poor gardening and fly tipping will not be on the list.


----------



## Dando (Apr 20, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Gyps's have managed to still get to Inveness despite the CV, so though we will be missing out on many things on lockdown, being pestered to have lock block, roofing, poor gardening and fly tipping will not be on the list.
		
Click to expand...

but they're just "cheeky chappies" who cause no harm!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dando said:



			but they're just "cheeky chappies" who cause no harm!
		
Click to expand...

the local Rugby club where they have set up will no doubt disagree.

only been there a day and rubbish everywhere already, i wouldn't mind betting the nice new fencing the club have put up there year will go with the buggers when they leave


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 20, 2020)

Panic stations this morning when I realised my wedding ring wasn't on my finger.
I knew that  it, and another ring, had been trying to escape because of all this hand washing , so I knew what had happened, but it didn't lessen the panic.
Anyway, the wife found it, so all is well.
But it has prompted the question.How many have lost rings because of excess hand washing.
Am I the only one on he forum to have done it😀.?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 20, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Panic stations this morning when I realised my wedding ring wasn't on my finger.
I knew that  it, and another ring, had been trying to escape because of all this hand washing , so I knew what had happened, but it didn't lessen the panic.
Anyway, the wife found it, so all is well.
But it has prompted the question.How many have lost rings because of excess hand washing.
Am I the only one on he forum to have done it😀.?
		
Click to expand...

My wife and I took ours off a few weeks ago, she has taken off her engagement ring for the first time in 20+ years. We saw advice early on about hand washing and how rings are a problem because they are tricky to wash around, under etc. Normally that does not matter because we don't need to be quite so rigid but for the moment it does. Take them off, put them in a bowl somewhere and put them back on in a few months time.

On the plus side, the fact that your ring slipped off your finger suggests you have not expanded during all of this


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Realising when you put someone on ignore that posts which quote them are also missing, or missing the quote bit. Ergo it seems like some threads now don't make sense 🙈
		
Click to expand...

It was worse though when you kept seeing said persons replies in quited replies...if that makes sense! Kind of made the ignore function pretty useless.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife and I took ours off a few weeks ago, she has taken off her engagement ring for the first time in 20+ years. We saw advice early on about hand washing and how rings are a problem because they are tricky to wash around, under etc. Normally that does not matter because we don't need to be quite so rigid but for the moment it does. Take them off, put them in a bowl somewhere and put them back on in a few months time.

On the plus side, the fact that your ring slipped off your finger suggests you have not expanded during all of this 

Click to expand...

I haven't worn my wedding ring for 30 yrs or so after catching it working and nearly ripping my finger off..twice.
I think the only time during that period I have worn it was my eldest daughters wedding.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 20, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I haven't worn my wedding ring for 30 yrs or so after catching it working and nearly ripping my finger off..twice.
I think the only time during that period I have worn it was my eldest daughters wedding.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to my Dad, I've never seen him wear a wedding ring ever. I have however seen his wedding ring in a box my mum keeps it in and its completely snapped. She said it happened when he was working back in the 70s a year or 2 after they married, was working on site and caught on some thing, was lucky not to lose the finger so has never worn one since.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2020)

I stopped wearing mine about 5 years ago
I dont know if it got bent or something but it kept rubbing my finger until it bled.
The ring looms fi e but I tried it again last year and the same happened 
Lives in my bedside drawer now.
Mrs doesn't mind so......


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 20, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Similar to my Dad, I've never seen him wear a wedding ring ever. I have however seen his wedding ring in a box my mum keeps it in and its completely snapped. She said it happened when he was working back in the 70s a year or 2 after they married, was working on site and caught on some thing, was lucky not to lose the finger so has never worn one since.
		
Click to expand...

Mines  still round, albeit it has been reshaped 3 times.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I stopped wearing mine about 5 years ago
I dont know if it got bent or something but it kept rubbing my finger until it bled.
The ring looms fi e but I tried it again last year and the same happened
Lives in my bedside drawer now.
Mrs doesn't mind so......
		
Click to expand...

Been married 48 years and never had one

Wasn't quite  so usual in those days for the husband to have a  ring.

Have subsequently tried a signet ring but never could get accustomed to it. Only wear a watch, no chains, medallions etc;

Well, you can't gild a lily!😉


----------



## Wolf (Apr 20, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Mines  still round, albeit it has been reshaped 3 times.
		
Click to expand...

Always used to amaze me how many guys when we were on tour would still wear their wedding rings considering a lot of what we were doing its the first thing id remove as to reduce risk of a lost finger.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 20, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Always used to amaze me how many guys when we were on tour would still wear their wedding rings considering a lot of what we were doing its the first thing id remove as to reduce risk of a lost finger.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Until you've had that ring pulled into your finger cutting it open, tearing the flesh.....


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Agreed. Until you've had that ring pulled into your finger cutting it open, tearing the flesh.....
		
Click to expand...

That's when I stopped wearing a watch about 45 years ago.
Pulling a roll cage through a warehouse, another one coming the other way with a broken spur.
Caught my watch and rammed it into the back of my hand - winder first....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			That's when I stopped wearing a watch about 45 years ago.
Pulling a roll cage through a warehouse, another one coming the other way with a broken spur.
Caught my watch and rammed it into the back of my hand - winder first....
		
Click to expand...

Strangely, when Ive caught my watch it's the strap pin thats broke before my skin. I do though wear my watch face inside though...perhaps thats why.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2020)

Cleaned the extractor hood yesterday and earned brownie points; these will be lost when she comes down from her conference call to and the lights no longer work...


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Cleaned the extractor hood yesterday and earned brownie points; these will be lost when she comes down from her conference call to and the lights no longer work... 

Click to expand...

Is there a good exchange rate? 

I have given up collecting them instead I sing the Kaiser Chiefs “loves not a competition but I‘m winning”


----------



## Wolf (Apr 20, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Is there a good exchange rate?

I have given up collecting them instead I sing the Kaiser Chiefs “loves not a competition but I‘m winning”
		
Click to expand...

Probably similar to different countries currency against the pound, in that each house has its own denomination for purchases. I know in my household i'm regarded as fairly useless in general as I often forget to do things. So my brownie points tend to work on a 5:1 ratio


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2020)

The bane of my life - DVSA...again.
Theory tests were originally suspended until today from lockdown...
People have tests booked for tomorrow and onwards but as were still on lockdown theres a lot of uncertainty as to whether these are going ahead or not.
15 minutes ago the DVSA were " urgently " looking into the option of continuing the suspension....
How long does it take to think...we're on lockdown until May 7th at least, let's suspend them until the 11th.....
Obviously 3 or 4 days if you're a Government agency....
Muppets.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The wife took our dog to the vets yesterday for an ongoing problem a quick examination and repeat prescription with 4 different tablets.
The Vet said good news things feel just the same that'll be £141, sometimes you wonder if they're  ripping you off.

Click to expand...

Update, that dreaded day arrived , we had to put our beloved dog Millie to sleep this morning, trying to remember the 13.5 years of happiness gone in a few seconds, but it's so hard , the wife's in bits. R,I,P , Millie xx


----------



## IanM (Apr 20, 2020)

...that's awful news.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Update, that dreaded day arrived , we had to put our beloved dog Millie to sleep this morning, trying to remember the 13.5 years of happiness gone in a few seconds, but it's so hard , the wife's in bits. R,I,P , Millie xx
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. I can understand .So many years of joy.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 20, 2020)

😓 so sad


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Cleaned the extractor hood yesterday and earned brownie points; these will be lost when she comes down from her conference call to and the lights no longer work... 

Click to expand...

They commonly are 40w candle bulbs with small edison screw thread.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Update, that dreaded day arrived , we had to put our beloved dog Millie to sleep this morning, trying to remember the 13.5 years of happiness gone in a few seconds, but it's so hard , the wife's in bits. R,I,P , Millie xx
		
Click to expand...

Very sorry for your loss Billy - thoughts are with you and your wife
You did her the ultimate kindness - She is gone in seconds but you will remember her forever
I'm sure she had a wonderful happy life and knew only your love - for pets especially I think its the live they lived - not how long they lived them


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Update, that dreaded day arrived , we had to put our beloved dog Millie to sleep this morning, trying to remember the 13.5 years of happiness gone in a few seconds, but it's so hard , the wife's in bits. R,I,P , Millie xx
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, best wishes to you both.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 20, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Panic stations this morning when I realised my wedding ring wasn't on my finger.
I knew that  it, and another ring, had been trying to escape because of all this hand washing , so I knew what had happened, but it didn't lessen the panic.
Anyway, the wife found it, so all is well.
But it has prompted the question.How many have lost rings because of excess hand washing.
Am I the only one on he forum to have done it😀.?
		
Click to expand...

Since I've been stuck at home I just don't wear my wedding ring, no point. It's been sitting on my bedside table for the last four/five weeks.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			They commonly are 40w candle bulbs with small edison screw thread.
		
Click to expand...

No, definitely LED’s. Usual for both to go together or something else? Might have heard a small pop when I turned them on. About 3 years old. Switch still bleeps and all the other 3 switches and the fan work fine, just the lights.


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Update, that dreaded day arrived , we had to put our beloved dog Millie to sleep this morning, trying to remember the 13.5 years of happiness gone in a few seconds, but it's so hard , the wife's in bits. R,I,P , Millie xx
		
Click to expand...


sorry to hear  horrible news


----------



## rosecott (Apr 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Update, that dreaded day arrived , we had to put our beloved dog Millie to sleep this morning, trying to remember the 13.5 years of happiness gone in a few seconds, but it's so hard , the wife's in bits. R,I,P , Millie xx
		
Click to expand...

Tough mate, but that's a decent long innings - still hurts though.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Since I've been stuck at home I just don't wear my wedding ring, no point. It's been sitting on my bedside table for the last four/five weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I'm like you - I only really wear mine for protective purposes - a kind of romantic PPE


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Update, that dreaded day arrived , we had to put our beloved dog Millie to sleep this morning, trying to remember the 13.5 years of happiness gone in a few seconds, but it's so hard , the wife's in bits. R,I,P , Millie xx
		
Click to expand...

sorry to hear that, stay strong


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Since I've been stuck at home I just don't wear my wedding ring, no point. It's been sitting on my bedside table for the last four/five weeks.
		
Click to expand...

just in case you get lucky in the bathroom


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Update, that dreaded day arrived , we had to put our beloved dog Millie to sleep this morning, trying to remember the 13.5 years of happiness gone in a few seconds, but it's so hard , the wife's in bits. R,I,P , Millie xx
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry to hear that. It breaks your heart and never gets any easier. "Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened"...

It helps me to believe in Rainbow Bridge and it's only until you meet again.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, definitely LED’s. Usual for both to go together or something else? Might have heard a small pop when I turned them on. About 3 years old. Switch still bleeps and all the other 3 switches and the fan work fine, just the lights.
View attachment 30092

Click to expand...

Oh.....couldnt say without a looksee I'm afarid then.
Did you use WD40 to clean the stainless steel?


----------



## DRW (Apr 20, 2020)

After the lovely cloudy damp Saturday, its flipping sunny again.

Give me some change and rain you teaser


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Oh.....couldnt say without a looksee I'm afarid then.
Did you use WD40 to clean the stainless steel? 

Click to expand...

No, very sparingly used the cleaning spray and then a light rub over with the preserving oil.  Possible some could have got in there but I'd be surprised & disappointed if it has.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 20, 2020)

The 10 blokes having a kick about up the park


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 20, 2020)

The seemingly constant persistent wind/breeze... Seems to have been with us for months... Despite the warming sunshine I am still having to leave the extra layer on... I am not as 'ard as I once was 😕...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 20, 2020)

The 'condenser microphone' I bought a week ago has broken already. Have marked it for return but no idea if I'll be able to physically return it so whatever. But worse than that, now that I look again on Amazon this exact same microphone is being sold under multiple different invented brand names. And I mean it is the exact same microphone with a different name on it. Is one of them genuine and I got one of the knock-offs? Or are they all junk? That's the problem with Amazon these days, it used to be really good now it's saturated with a million dodgy junk sellers, it's not much better than eBay.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, very sparingly used the cleaning spray and then a light rub over with the preserving oil.  Possible some could have got in there but I'd be surprised & disappointed if it has.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh....
I always use WD40. applied with a soft cloth of kitchen roll, then buffed off. An excellent degreaser as well


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Ahh....
I always use WD40. applied with a soft cloth of kitchen roll, then buffed off. An excellent degreaser as well

Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice BM. 

This isn't looking good.  Control unit is £95, looks like each LED is £107  and it's liable to be one or the other, the unit is now discontinued so a replacement is proving difficult to source, and the thought of changing it with new mounting screws through the pride & joy that is the tiled splash back & possibly exposing the old holes is not impressing me.  Deep joy.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2020)

Buy a torch...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Update, that dreaded day arrived , we had to put our beloved dog Millie to sleep this morning, trying to remember the 13.5 years of happiness gone in a few seconds, but it's so hard , the wife's in bits. R,I,P , Millie xx
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate, crack open something tonight and have a wee toast 🍻


----------



## chrisd (Apr 20, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Agreed. Until you've had that ring pulled into your finger cutting it open, tearing the flesh.....
		
Click to expand...

I rarely have worn one. A mate ripped his finger clean off when we were putting up the goal nets and he caught the wedding ring on the hook which he had to jump up to. 😣😣


----------



## chrisd (Apr 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Update, that dreaded day arrived , we had to put our beloved dog Millie to sleep this morning, trying to remember the 13.5 years of happiness gone in a few seconds, but it's so hard , the wife's in bits. R,I,P , Millie xx
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry my friend


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Update, that dreaded day arrived , we had to put our beloved dog Millie to sleep this morning, trying to remember the 13.5 years of happiness gone in a few seconds, but it's so hard , the wife's in bits. R,I,P , Millie xx
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear that, I know your pain.


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2020)

Acronyms.
There are so many being banded about that some posts are totally lost on me.
Probably just an age thing.


----------



## drdel (Apr 20, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I rarely have worn one. A mate ripped his finger clean off when we were putting up the goal nets and he caught the wedding ring on the hook which he had to jump up to. 😣😣
		
Click to expand...

Happened to me: helping a mate on his farm caught ring in the bale strapping; neatly stripped skin along length of finger - great surgeon in North Devon Infirmary neatly stitched the bits we found, complete with the nail - about 8 stitches along both side of the full finger. He didn't manage to get it quite straight on both sides so the finger is wonky. Needless to say it put me off rings !!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 20, 2020)

drdel said:



			Happened to me: helping a mate on his farm caught ring in the bale strapping; neatly stripped skin along length of finger - great surgeon in North Devon Infirmary neatly stitched the bits we found, complete with the nail - about 8 stitches along both side of the full finger. He didn't manage to get it quite straight on both sides so the finger is wonky. Needless to say it put me off rings !!
		
Click to expand...

You were lucky, they said to my mate that they couldn't do anything to repair it and just removed the bones


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I rarely have worn one. A mate ripped his finger clean off when we were putting up the goal nets and he caught the wedding ring on the hook which he had to jump up to. 😣😣
		
Click to expand...

I always take my wedding ring off to play golf. A) It feels comfier and B) got it caught in some branches looking for a ball in a bush and like others ripped a small chunk. Still got a scar


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Buy a torch...

Click to expand...

It's true; your brother is more helpful.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 20, 2020)

I wore my  1st wedding and engagement rings, until I got a job as a radial driller in Caterpillar factory back in 1966.What a bad year that turned out to be , 67 was just as bad


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2020)

That “Perf with Surf” advert on the telly

It’s Dyer

🤭😎


----------



## rosecott (Apr 20, 2020)

Having failed to obtain a delivery slot from any store, I have now managed to get a Click and Collect at Morrisons tomorrow. Problem is I have to spend a minimum of £40. I was forced into ordering a couple of bottles of wine and some beer to make it up to £40.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 20, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Having failed to obtain a delivery slot from any store, I have now managed to get a Click and Collect at Morrisons tomorrow. Problem is I have to spend a minimum of £40. I was forced into ordering a couple of bottles of wine and some beer to make it up to £40.
		
Click to expand...

£140 ?


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Always used to amaze me how many guys when we were on tour would still wear their wedding rings considering a lot of what we were doing its the first thing id remove as to reduce risk of a lost finger.
		
Click to expand...

I never wore my rings when working, even before this  happened.

I saw a guy lose his wedding ring finger once, not a pretty sight. He was sat in the cockpit of a lynx helicopter working the switches whilst a couple of other guys did the refuelling. When all was finished he put his left hand on the door frame and jumped out of the cockpit. Unfortunately his wedding ring got caught on the cockpit window emergency jettison linkage, and before his feet hit the ground ( he was a short arse), his finger took his full weight and off it came in a oner. It couldn't be saved so he now ha one hand that looks like something from a cartoon.
There used to be a photograph of his hand with his detached finger next to it, and the mangled wedding ring.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 20, 2020)

People hurting themselves.. stories or you been framed stuff ..


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 20, 2020)

Watching Katie Price on SAS celebs.

She is an absolute waste of space and should be out next week


----------



## Wolf (Apr 20, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Watching Katie Price on SAS celebs.

She is an absolute waste of space and should be out next week
		
Click to expand...

She has no shame at all. You've summed it up well but you forgot to add what an absolute state she is.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			She has no shame at all. You've summed it up well but you forgot to add what an absolute state she is.
		
Click to expand...

I know my summing up was poor Woolfie. If I had said what I thought I would have an infraction today. Me Me Me!


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			I know my summing up was poor Woolfie. If I had said what I thought I would have an infraction today. Me Me Me!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully she'll be weeded out and soon. She is so vacuous it's unreal and some of the crap she was whining about, talk about 1st world problems. 

Still Ollie summed her up well when he said to her "Jesus you'd even give an aspirin a headache"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Hopefully she'll be weeded out and soon. She is so vacuous it's unreal and some of the crap she was whining about, talk about 1st world problems.

Still Ollie summed her up well when he said to her "Jesus you'd even give an aspirin a headache"
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't she declared bankrupt not so long ago or certainly on the verge (not for the first time if memory serves) and so clearly doing anything for the money.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 21, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I rarely have worn one. A mate ripped his finger clean off when we were putting up the goal nets and he caught the wedding ring on the hook which he had to jump up to. 😣😣
		
Click to expand...

My brother did exactly the same and lost his finger


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wasn't she declared bankrupt not so long ago or certainly on the verge (not for the first time if memory serves) and so clearly doing anything for the money.
		
Click to expand...

She best hope for a big payout from a Red top then for another warts and all interview because they get nothing for appearing on Who Dares wins. Plus the viewers aren't likely to be warming to her on this kind of programme with the attitude she's showing.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			She best hope for a big payout from a Red top then for another warts and all interview because they get nothing for appearing on Who Dares wins. Plus the viewers aren't likely to be warming to her on this kind of programme with the attitude she's showing.
		
Click to expand...

There are times I feel I may be missing out on things by not watching much tv....then again.............


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 21, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Panic stations this morning when I realised my wedding ring wasn't on my finger.
I knew that  it, and another ring, had been trying to escape because of all this hand washing , so I knew what had happened, but it didn't lessen the panic.
Anyway, the wife found it, so all is well.
But it has prompted the question.How many have lost rings because of excess hand washing.
Am I the only one on he forum to have done it😀.?
		
Click to expand...

I lost 2 
The first time at the gym so I claimed on my insurance and then swimming in the sea.
Wife wasn’t happy but I was elated I hate wearing rings.
Just go without now


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			There are times I feel I may be missing out on things by not watching much tv....then again.............

Click to expand...

To be fair as mainstream TV goes this is one of the only things worth watching. 

Last night highlights of just Katie Price was her being ridiculed instead of given the love she thought she'd get:

Ant Middleton physically grip the vacuous being and telling her "suck it up, stop whining because the worst thing that could happen to her was she could lose and eye lash" 

Foxy telling her "if you just shut up for 5 mins you might enjoy the peace because I know we all will" 

Billy telling her "you're so weak you have the breaking point of a kit kat"


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			To be fair as mainstream TV goes this is one of the only things worth watching.

Last night highlights of just Katie Price was her being ridiculed instead of given the love she thought she'd get:

Ant Middleton physically grip the vacuous being and telling her "suck it up, stop whining because the worst thing that could happen to her was she could lose and eye lash"

Foxy telling her "if you just shut up for 5 mins you might enjoy the peace because I know we all will"

Billy telling her "you're so weak you have the breaking point of a kit kat"
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 21, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			I lost 2
The first time at the gym so I claimed on my insurance and then swimming in the sea.
Wife wasn’t happy but I was elated I hate wearing rings.
Just go without now
		
Click to expand...

Mines been in the safe since covid. I lost my first one last year after a trip to a&e with the little one. Up all night then found it not on my finger.

The insurance I had on it wouldn't pay out as didn't cover loss. Mainly my fault but I was told it would cover it at time so wasn't impressed (my wife had lost her engagement ring so when we got wedding bands they sold us this insurance)

Soon as covid hit with the washing hands more and more I said to the wife I'm not risking another loss it's going away


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wasn't she declared bankrupt not so long ago or certainly on the verge (not for the first time if memory serves) and *so clearly doing anything for the money*.
		
Click to expand...

She has been doing that for the last 20 years . An absolute mystery to me how anyone pays her, who follows her but then I think the same about Gemma Collins and others and they still manage to carry on without having a proper job.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She has been doing that for the last 20 years . An absolute mystery to me how anyone pays her, who follows her but then I think the same about Gemma Collins and others and they still manage to carry on without having a proper job.
		
Click to expand...

Now there's a tough decision. Who truly is the most vacuous, loud mouthed self interested diva. Gemma Collins or Katy Price and what is the point of either and when did we as a nation become so stupid as to value anything these narcissistic freeloaders have to say. Does that say more about us than them?


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

Signing in to my work laptop today opened up a document I've been working on for 3 days wouldn't load, had to restore from last good known copy which was Fridays version so I've lost over 8hrs worth of work that  have to now do again


----------



## rosecott (Apr 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She has been doing that for the last 20 years . An absolute mystery to me how anyone pays her, who follows her but then I think the same about Gemma Collins and others and they still manage to carry on without having a proper job.
		
Click to expand...

Gemma Collins? Who she? Maybe I lead too sheltered a life.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Gemma Collins? Who she? Maybe I lead too sheltered a life.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's done on a need to know basis..and believe me Jim, for the sake of your sanity, you dont need to know....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Gemma Collins? Who she? Maybe I lead too sheltered a life.
		
Click to expand...

Do not under any circumstance bother to investigate further. Count your blessings that your sheltered life has protected you and it us that have suffered.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 21, 2020)

Supermarket staff thinking they are immune from all this.......and now I know why. They are told that because they are "key workers" means they do not have to social distance coz sometimes it just isn't possible as you work. So this means, to them, they are immune and are chummy (close up) with each other and don't care about social distancing when they are whizzing around the shop floor. 

So stop moaning about others. Jesus H. A lot of the country are just going about their daily lives like nothing is going on!!!!!!!! It's about time this bluddy rubbish was stopped. 

And today I learned that thousands are still flying in from China and other infected countries. Spain and Italy. Just what the hell is going on?????????? It's all just a bluddy big con!


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

Isn't it ironic in a way all of us discussing Katie Price or Gemma Collins etc are doing so in a derogatory way, yet by the same token only a few weeks ago everyone was saying we should be kinder in what we say and post on social media and in MSM. Seems we all quickly forget and resort to our usual airing of how vacuous or downright pointless some celebs are. This isn't a dig at any because I include myself in that group doing this. 

Just a randomly irritating musing of mine. It seems I have randomly irritated myself so to speak 🤔


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Signing in to my work laptop today opened up a document I've been working on for 3 days wouldn't load, had to restore from last good known copy which was Fridays version so I've lost over 8hrs worth of work that  have to now do again 

Click to expand...

You have been infected by Katie Price!

You did welol to remember what some of the staff said, classic put downs.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			You have been infected by Katie Price!

You did welol to remember what some of the staff said, classic put downs.
		
Click to expand...

My ex military background I remember put downs and orders well. Anything else I'm asked to do in completely forget 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Isn't it ironic in a way all of us discussing Katie Price or Gemma Collins etc are doing so in a derogatory way, yet by the same token only a few weeks ago everyone was saying we should be kinder in what we say and post on social media and in MSM. Seems we all quickly forget and resort to our usual airing of how vacuous or downright pointless some celebs are. This isn't a dig at any because I include myself in that group doing this.

Just a randomly irritating musing of mine. It seems I have randomly irritated myself so to speak 🤔
		
Click to expand...

It is an interesting one but I do not directly find them out, troll them directly, bombard their inbox with abuse. Is a musing in a light hearted thread on a golf forum that they are unlikely to read classed as unkind? Maybe it is. They are pointless though, come on admit it 

In the case of the women involved in this mornings posts, both live their lives through social media, they need posts, controversy of any kind to keep them in the public eye, leading to interview money, payment for pictures etc. I'm happy not to mention them at all if they also agree to keep off social media, out of the press . Can anyone negotiate that deal?


----------



## Dando (Apr 21, 2020)

My internet connection playing up so I’m struggling to get any work done


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Isn't it ironic in a way all of us discussing Katie Price or Gemma Collins etc are doing so in a derogatory way, yet by the same token only a few weeks ago everyone was saying we should be kinder in what we say and post on social media and in MSM. Seems we all quickly forget and resort to our usual airing of how vacuous or downright pointless some celebs are. This isn't a dig at any because I include myself in that group doing this.

Just a randomly irritating musing of mine. It seems I have randomly irritated myself so to speak 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Spot on
Too many on here have short memories 
They make out they care but actually don’t give a toss one of the reasons loads of very nice people have left.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is an interesting one but I do not directly find them out, troll them directly, bombard their inbox with abuse. Is a musing in a light hearted thread on a golf forum that they are unlikely to read classed as unkind? Maybe it is. They are pointless though, come on admit it 

In the case of the women involved in this mornings posts, both live their lives through social media, they need posts, controversy of any kind to keep them in the public eye, leading to interview money, payment for pictures etc. I'm happy not to mention them at all if they also agree to keep off social media, out of the press . Can anyone negotiate that deal?
		
Click to expand...

Totally get your point LT, but in the grander scheme of things just because we don't seek them out to berate them and do it on a forum where we think they may not see it does that really provide justification for our actions or indeed make us worse because we do so behind their backs🤔

Absolutely they live their dramas out for all to see to make money but considering the situation we're all in now im wondering is it time we did all learn to be a bit more tolerant of everyone and a bit kinder to each other 🤔


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Totally get your point LT, but in the grander scheme of things just because we don't seek them out to berate them and do it on a forum where we think they may not see it does that really provide justification for our actions or indeed make us worse because we do so behind their backs🤔

Absolutely they live their dramas out for all to see to make money but considering the situation we're all in now im wondering is it time we did all learn to be a bit more tolerant of everyone and a bit kinder to each other 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Does this not rule out all criticism of actions though? Can a performance never be reviewed, actions never questioned? For me, the question is about whether the criticism is valid, is it fair? Now that is subjective, agreed but if they try to push their lives into my living room, onto my tablet then I am entitled to push back a little. 

If I just have to smile and accept the influx of social media celebs into my life without question or a little grumpiness then it will be a very beige world.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Does this not rule out all criticism of actions though? Can a performance never be reviewed, actions never questioned? For me, the question is about whether the criticism is valid, is it fair? Now that is subjective, agreed but if they try to push their lives into my living room, onto my tablet then I am entitled to push back a little.

If I just have to smile and accept the influx of social media celebs into my life without question or a little grumpiness then it will be a very beige world.
		
Click to expand...

Therein LT lies my random irritation with myself..

I want to be nicer as well said we should be, but at the same time why can we not question, criticise or disagree with what is before us and voice our opinion.

Freedom of speech after all to voice our concern or opinions. I'll continue to do so myself only difference is I may think on a bit more rather than instantly replying or commenting, that way I can assess whether I'm doing it for the sake of it or if it's because I actually have a genuine opinion on it. There is no right answer we will all be shot down for it one way or other 🤷🏻‍♂️

Plus what's the world without a little grumpiness, it'd be bloody boring.


----------



## drdel (Apr 21, 2020)

Flaming furniture retailer that replies with standard email asking for data supplied in two previous email and sent by post.

Cant they read!!!!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Therein LT lies my random irritation with myself..

I want to be nicer as well said we should be, but at the same time why can we not question, criticise or disagree with what is before us and voice our opinion.

Freedom of speech after all to voice our concern or opinions. I'll continue to do so myself only difference is I may think on a bit more rather than instantly replying or commenting, that way I can assess whether I'm doing it for the sake of it or if it's because I actually have a genuine opinion on it. There is no right answer we will all be shot down for it one way or other 🤷🏻‍♂️

Plus what's the world without a little grumpiness, it'd be bloody boring.
		
Click to expand...

I have watched every single one of these programs and apart from the interest in how people do/dont do, the way the participants and broken down then brought back with help so they understand better whatever their issue is/was I find very good for them. I cant remember anyone though the series history who I felt didn't finish (at any point) without some greater understanding of a situation or issue they went in with.
However you have to be accepting of what they do and say, and if you refuse to follow orders and be that stick in the mud you are going to look stupid and come undone. 
I fail to see why we shouldnt have opinions or thoughts on people that go against the grain or refuse help just because of who they they. 
If they are putting themselves in a situation where they will be tested physically and mentally in front of cameras what is wrong with having an opinion on their performance or attitude when it's obvious they are exhibiting a "sod everyone else" attitude as we do when we complain about  the current situation and people who do what they want regardless?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Isn't it ironic in a way all of us discussing Katie Price or Gemma Collins etc are doing so in a derogatory way, yet by the same token only a few weeks ago everyone was saying we should be kinder in what we say and post on social media and in MSM. Seems we all quickly forget and resort to our usual airing of how vacuous or downright pointless some celebs are. This isn't a dig at any because I include myself in that group doing this.

Just a randomly irritating musing of mine. It seems I have randomly irritated myself so to speak 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I think that more relates to people directly abusing people on Twitter etc. Unless Katie Price and Gemma Collins are secret golf fanatics and have accounts on here, I think we're fine.


----------



## Dando (Apr 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think that more relates to people directly abusing people on Twitter etc. Unless Katie Price and Gemma Collins are secret golf fanatics and have accounts on here, I think we're fine.
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure Katie price has handled more balls and shafts then all the forumers combined


----------



## rosecott (Apr 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’m sure Katie price has handled more balls and shafts then all the forumers combined
		
Click to expand...

I knew somebody would come along and lower the tone of the debate - and you were always favourite.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 21, 2020)

rosecott said:



			I knew somebody would come along and lower the tone of the debate - and you were always favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Jim


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Thanks Jim 

Click to expand...

Personally i thought you'd have been first to lower the tone 😂


rosecott said:



			I knew somebody would come along and lower the tone of the debate - and you were always favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Yet he probably isn't wrong 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2020)

rosecott said:



			I knew somebody would come along and lower the tone of the debate - and you were always favourite.
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't like to disappoint..


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 21, 2020)

the neighbour, I was in the garden staining a new bench and had the radio/cd on, she complained it was too loud, even though IMO it was not loud enough


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 21, 2020)

I went for a bike ride earlier, and when I came home, popped over the road to the canal path, with some gloves and a bin bag. Within 100 yards, I had pretty much filled it. Cans, bottles, and about 30 bags of dog mess.

My irritation? Within a few days it will look like I haven't bothered.

I have also cut my hair. No.3 all over. Not my favourite look, but it is tidier. I used the clippers I bought years ago to shave Murph. He came home covered in the paint they use to put white lines on the road. No idea where he had been, but he wasn't happy, and was coated in it. As was the kitchen, hall, stairs, landing, and our bed. He was happier naked, as it was never going to wash off.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’m sure Katie price has handled more balls and shafts then all the forumers combined
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 21, 2020)

Pets at home. I can have a regular order of cat food delivered, no problem. (although they keep messing it up, And we are now sat on the worlds supply). I can order litter, but only as a one off. I can't have a standing order of cat litter. They are not allowed out, haven't been for years. So I can have a standing order for what goes in at one end, but not for what comes out of the other. Bizarre.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Pets at home. I can have a regular order of cat food delivered, no problem. (although they keep messing it up, And we are now sat on the worlds supply). I can order litter, but only as a one off. I can't have a standing order of cat litter. They are not allowed out, haven't been for years. So I can have a standing order for what goes in at one end, but not for what comes out of the other. Bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

Is it because you're the one that hoarded all the toilet paper, they know it & are trying to make you, or the cats, use it?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 21, 2020)

full_throttle said:



			the neighbour, I was in the garden staining a new bench and had the radio/cd on, she complained it was too loud, even though IMO it was not loud enough
		
Click to expand...

You should have increased the radio to full throttle!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is it because you're the one that hoarded all the toilet paper, they know it & are trying to make you, or the cats, use it?  

Click to expand...

I didn't hoard it, I just had loads of it by accident. Not my fault we ended up with 60 odd rolls of toilet paper. We have loads of other stuff in the garage too. It is a regular Aladdin's cave out there. 

I cleared the out of date tins a couple of weeks ago. Wow. Some had rusted to bits, and made a bit of a mess.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2020)

I went to get my eye test back in March and the new specs were due in ....3 days after lockdown...
Obviously they didn't arrive on time and I couldn't have gone to get them anyway.
As it happens I get a call from the optician- they're delivering any orders they can on their way home once the shop shuts ( it's open a few hours for key workers/emergencies. 
So they got delivered - brilliant, that's not the irritation 
Been wearing them for a couple of hours and they're loose on my face, feel as if they're constantly about to fall off 
And I can't go in and get them fitted until after lockdown...
Oh well....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I went to get my eye test back in March and the new specs were due in ....3 days after lockdown...
Obviously they didn't arrive on time and I couldn't have gone to get them anyway.
As it happens I get a call from the optician- they're delivering any orders they can on their way home once the shop shuts ( it's open a few hours for key workers/emergencies.
So they got delivered - brilliant, that's not the irritation
Been wearing them for a couple of hours and they're loose on my face, feel as if they're constantly about to fall off
And I can't go in and get them fitted until after lockdown...
Oh well....
		
Click to expand...

You can bend the ear bits a tad , pour boiling water on the arm and it becomes a bit pliable, bit of trial & error should get you sorted.

Maybe marry them up with your old pair and see where the difference is 👍


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I went to get my eye test back in March and the new specs were due in ....3 days after lockdown...
Obviously they didn't arrive on time and I couldn't have gone to get them anyway.
As it happens I get a call from the optician- they're delivering any orders they can on their way home once the shop shuts ( it's open a few hours for key workers/emergencies.
So they got delivered - brilliant, that's not the irritation
Been wearing them for a couple of hours and they're loose on my face, feel as if they're constantly about to fall off
And I can't go in and get them fitted until after lockdown...
Oh well....
		
Click to expand...

Araldite. Might be a bit uncomfortable in bed but they should stay on. If that doesn't work, try a staple gun.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You can bend the ear bits a tad , pour boiling water on the arm and it becomes a bit pliable, bit of trial & error should get you sorted.

Maybe marry them up with your old pair and see where the difference is 👍
		
Click to expand...

Tried those..they seem to be a touch to wide so they're wobbling on me nose☹..


----------



## Dando (Apr 21, 2020)

the "comedy" night being put together for BBC - I think I'd rather get a handy shandy from Freddie Krueger


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Araldite. Might be a bit uncomfortable in bed but they should stay on. If that doesn't work, try a staple gun.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Tried those..they seem to be a touch to wide so they're wobbling on me nose☹..
		
Click to expand...

Well bend the nose bits then

It’s really not rocket science 

🙄


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well bend the nose bits then

It’s really not rocket science

🙄
		
Click to expand...

Now why didn't I think of that........


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Now why didn't I think of that........

Click to expand...

Now now boys, behave.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Now now boys, behave.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, take it to pm 😜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Araldite. Might be a bit uncomfortable in bed but they should stay on. If that doesn't work, try a staple gun.
		
Click to expand...

If it's the staple gun option we could auction it for H4H.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 21, 2020)

My new watch has a slightly squeaky bracelet. First world problems, but it fits the thread title!


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			My new watch has a slightly squeaky bracelet. First world problems, but it fits the thread title!
		
Click to expand...


you will buy them cheap entry level watches


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 21, 2020)

The British Gas engineer that didn’t fix our boiler correctly so we now have a water leak that’s managed to go through 3 floors in the house. 

Absolute clown.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			The British Gas engineer that didn’t fix our boiler correctly so we now have a water leak that’s managed to go through 3 floors in the house. 

Absolute clown.
		
Click to expand...

Should have called Super Stu_c 🤔


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 21, 2020)

Fish said:



			Should have called Super Stu_c 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I would have but I didn’t want to pay for his lunch 😉


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2020)

Having an industrial palette of bottled water arriving as I am walking out the door and being told to find a home for all of it. Each packet of water had 40 bottles and there must have been the best part of 60+ packs in this consignment which was apparently 1 of 2. Now ignoring the fact this is the type of work our team of technicians are assigned to do, our ICU is not a TARDIS and we cannot simply put it anywhere as it could be an infection risk or block the movement of beds and patients. 

Suffice to say each of our 6 pods (five treating Covid patients and a cold zone treating normal ICU patients) have their kitchens well and truly stocked and there isn't too many nooks and crannies without water discreetly tucked away. No idea where the second one will go. It's currently sitting outside stores. Tempted to leave it there and take pot luck people don't dip into it too much. Add in the fact it didn't help my glass back and I manage to get my hand trapped between a door and the trolley and bruised it nicely.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			The British Gas engineer that didn’t fix our boiler correctly so we now have a water leak that’s managed to go through 3 floors in the house.

Absolute clown.
		
Click to expand...

Look on the brightside you’re in for a nice compo claim now 😊


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 21, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Look on the brightside you’re in for a nice compo claim now 😊
		
Click to expand...

They didn’t seem that bothered about it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			They didn’t seem that bothered about it.
		
Click to expand...

They wont be, chances are he's a sub contractor so he'll foot the bill for the damage/repairs, or his PL insurance will. 

British Gas have totally changed their business model. They used to be 80/20% cards in/ subby labour. They are now 20/80% yet you the punter are still paying top top dollar for repairs and installs. 

I'd swerve them and use a local registered engineer.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			My new watch has a slightly squeaky bracelet. First world problems, but it fits the thread title!
		
Click to expand...

Should  have bought a Timex, not one of those expensive Swiss ones.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			you will buy them cheap entry level watches 

Click to expand...

If you think that is cheap, I would love to know your view on expensive!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Tried those..they seem to be a touch to wide so they're wobbling on me nose☹..
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure someone might "adjust" your nose for you if you ask them nicely


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 21, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			They wont be, chances are he's a sub contractor so he'll foot the bill for the damage/repairs, or his PL insurance will.

British Gas have totally changed their business model. They used to be 80/20% cards in/ subby labour. They are now 20/80% yet you the punter are still paying top top dollar for repairs and installs.

I'd swerve them and use a local registered engineer.
		
Click to expand...

I know. It’s my missus that wants to do a monthly payment thing so we are covered. 

I argued about it but she did what she wanted. It’s backfired big time. 

It was a contractor that did the damage. We have had them out again to sort and we had a proper British Gas employee turn up. He was embarrassed. 

Lessons to be learnt I think.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 21, 2020)

Seemingly I did too well today with my DIYing... So much so a list, for tomorrow, has been drawn up for me 😕😕...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I know. It’s my missus that wants to do a monthly payment thing so we are covered.

I argued about it but she did what she wanted. It’s backfired big time.

It was a contractor that did the damage. We have had them out again to sort and we had a proper British Gas employee turn up. He was embarrassed.

Lessons to be learnt I think.
		
Click to expand...

Depending on what type of boiler you’ve got the Best thing to do is put yer £60 a month away and when something goes wrong you’ve got the money to pay for the repair.

Last month my customer got quoted by BG £4100 for a job I done for £2700. 10yr parts and labour warranty On the boiler. Told my customer to cancel the BG cover @ £60pm iirc. In 5 yrs the boiler has paid for itself and hes still got 5yrs warranty.

A mate of mine subbies to BG, he would’ve got paid £270 for that job.

Did he say what he’d done?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2020)

Football Manager 20 Touch. I can't believe I wasted £22 on a random result generator. I could have got the same effect by tossing a coin or rolling dice. Beat Man City 2-0, the same team loses 3-0 at home to Bournemouth. All season long. Just rubbish, I knew I shouldn't have bothered getting the game but this is what lockdown boredom does to you. And here I am playing it until 2am like a total moron.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 22, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Seemingly I did too well today with my DIYing... So much so a list, for tomorrow, has been drawn up for me 😕😕...
		
Click to expand...

I got asked at 6:30am what was I going to do today.. finish sleeping was my response !


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 22, 2020)

The BBC. They just exaggerate to meet their own agenda. This morning first thing the PPE delivery was "days late" and now it's "several days late".


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 22, 2020)

Now I'm really getting irritated as their giving plenty of air time to companies allegedly offering the right type and amount of PPE but have not heard anything...

Guy number one referring to end of March making first contact. Being put through lots of red tape and since then "at least a month" with no contact.
Guy number two referring to millions of FFP2 masks - from my reading it's the FFP3 that protect against coronavirus.

If you're going to have such people on then keep them honest and question appropriately...don't just give them a platform.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 22, 2020)

Rupert....

wife let him out for his last pee last night, but took his collar off.... que barking and a big commotion. went out witha tourch to find him. he was in the big Berberis at the end of the garden going mad a the biggest Hedgehog i've ever seen... it was like a football!!
he would not come out and  with nothing to grab had to push my way in ... getting cut to bits, pick the idiot up and carry him back to the house. . Blood everywhere and loads of spines stuck in his nose. had to pluck them all out. the other thing is hedgehogs are renound for being infested with fleas.

spent all night in bed scratching, FFS


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert....

wife let him out for his last pee last night, but took his collar off.... que barking and a big commotion. went out witha tourch to find him. he was in the big Berberis at the end of the garden going mad a the biggest Hedgehog i've ever seen... it was like a football!!
he would not come out and  with nothing to grab had to push my way in ... getting cut to bits, pick the idiot up and carry him back to the house. . Blood everywhere and loads of spines stuck in his nose. had to pluck them all out. the other thing is hedgehogs are renound for being infested with fleas.

spent all night in bed scratching, FFS
		
Click to expand...

How's the hedgehog?


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert....

wife let him out for his last pee last night, but took his collar off.... que barking and a big commotion. went out witha tourch to find him. he was in the big Berberis at the end of the garden going mad a the biggest Hedgehog i've ever seen... it was like a football!!
he would not come out and  with nothing to grab had to push my way in ... getting cut to bits, pick the twat up and carry him back to the house. . Blood everywhere and loads of spines stuck in his nose. had to pluck them all out. the other thing is hedgehogs are renound for being infested with fleas.

spent all night in bed scratching, FFS
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if my tale is better or worse. Took Daisy out for her bedtime ablutions and the security light didn't come on so we were in darkness. Not sure if that's why but she had a huge poo and then seemed to tread in it! Tried to see if it was flat - it was...so then the sniff test on each paw to find out which one needed a good clean. I went to bed with the smell of dog poo stuck in my nasal hairs


----------



## rosecott (Apr 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Not sure if my tale is better or worse. Took Daisy out for her bedtime ablutions and the security light didn't come on so we were in darkness. Not sure if that's why but she had a huge poo and then seemed to tread in it! Tried to see if it was flat - it was...so then the sniff test on each paw to find out which one needed a good clean. I went to bed with the smell of dog poo stuck in my nasal hairs 

Click to expand...

Ah, the joys of being a dog lover.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 22, 2020)

The absolute moron giving it large firing a replica 9mm pistol with blanks from his balcony today in St Mary's Island, Chatham. Yes nobody would've got hurt but he caused hysteria, panic and fear to all those in the area. Meaning armed police had to intervene. 

All so he could like like a "gangsta" to his social media followers 😡


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Not sure if my tale is better or worse. Took Daisy out for her bedtime ablutions and the security light didn't come on so we were in darkness. Not sure if that's why but she had a huge poo and then seemed to tread in it! Tried to see if it was flat - it was...so then the sniff test on each paw to find out which one needed a good clean. I went to bed with the smell of dog poo stuck in my nasal hairs 

Click to expand...

i'd take the smell of DS over thinking you are covered in fleas all night


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			The absolute moron giving it large firing a replica 9mm pistol with blanks from his balcony today in St Mary's Island, Chatham. Yes nobody would've got hurt but he caused hysteria, panic and fear to all those in the area. Meaning armed police had to intervene.

All so he could like like a "gangsta" to his social media followers 😡
		
Click to expand...

Can we put him forward for covid vaccine testing? It's a type of community service in a round about way


----------



## Wolf (Apr 22, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Can we put him forward for covid vaccine testing? It's a type of community service in a round about way
		
Click to expand...

Worse still the absolute waste of oxygen filmed it... 

If anyone doesn't wish to see please don't click the link. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/1031846036/posts/10215880083968295


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2020)

What a good way to end up getting shot by the Armed Response Team...
One trusts he is currently  explaining to Her Majesty's Constabulary why he needs people to think he has a bigger dick than he actually has.....?
Make him go and sit in an ICU for a week...see how big he feels then....
Pond life..and that's being nice....


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Worse still the absolute waste of oxygen filmed it...

If anyone doesn't wish to see please don't click the link.



__ https://www.facebook.com/1031846036/posts/10215880083968295



Click to expand...

what an abolute cock


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Worse still the absolute waste of oxygen filmed it...

If anyone doesn't wish to see please don't click the link.



__ https://www.facebook.com/1031846036/posts/10215880083968295



Click to expand...

Wished the old bill had just shot him.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			What a good way to end up getting shot by the Armed Response Team...
One trusts he is currently  explaining to Her Majesty's Constabulary why he needs people to think he has a bigger dick than he actually has.....?
Make him go and sit in an ICU for a week...see how big he feels then....
Pond life..and that's being nice....
		
Click to expand...

There is another video of the armed response team on scene, so I assume he is currently at her majesty pleasure.  Absolute scum.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			There is another video of the armed response team on scene, so I assume he is currently at her majesty pleasure.  Absolute scum.
		
Click to expand...

Would have been interesting if they'd frog marched him outside and got him on his knees. Meanwhile one of the ART switched to blanks and then summarily "executed " him.


Obviously they couldn't/wouldn't but it might make him think twice....


----------



## Wolf (Apr 22, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Wished the old bill had just shot him.
		
Click to expand...

They would have if he had raised it towards them when they entered. But clearly by that point this self appointed "gangsta" had soiled himself and put the pistol down as coming face to face with an armed man is a lot harder than standing on your balcony giving it large and causing neighbours fear and panic. 



Imurg said:



			Would have been interesting if they'd frog marched him outside and got him on his knees. Meanwhile one of the ART switched to blanks and then summarily "executed " him.


Obviously they couldn't/wouldn't but it might make him think twice....
		
Click to expand...

If only they could.


----------



## Slab (Apr 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Would have been interesting if they'd frog marched him outside and got him on his knees. *Meanwhile one of the ART switched to blanks and then summarily "executed " him.*


Obviously they couldn't/wouldn't but it might make him think twice....
		
Click to expand...

Shocking statement, unless...... they were able to play Sting belting out the lyrics at full volume to their social distancing hit.... _'Don't Stand So close To Me' _while carrying out your suggestion


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2020)

Slab said:



			Shocking statement, unless...... they were able to play Sting belting out the lyrics at full volume to their social distancing hit.... _'Don't Stand So close To Me' _while carrying out your suggestion 

Click to expand...

Dude


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			The absolute moron giving it large firing a replica 9mm pistol with blanks from his balcony today in St Mary's Island, Chatham. Yes nobody would've got hurt but he caused hysteria, panic and fear to all those in the area. Meaning armed police had to intervene.

All so he could like like a "gangsta" to his social media followers 😡
		
Click to expand...

Had the 'copter around for quite a while this morning.
Personally, I would have loved it if they had rushed in, and accidently bumped him over the balcony.
Obviously not a poor man, living in the penthouse flat of that block, but obviously a tw@.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 22, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Had the 'copter around for quite a while this morning.
Personally, I would have loved it if they had rushed in, and accidently bumped him over the balcony.
Obviously not a poor man, living in the penthouse flat of that block, but obviously a tw@.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't that have been a shame if he'd have gone over the edge. 

Certainly not a poor man at all those flats start around 275k for the lower floors smaller ones and go up to around 475-500k for the upper floors. One of my old clients has penthouse in the adjacent tower it's bloody massive.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Wouldn't that have been a shame if he'd have gone over the edge.

Certainly not a poor man at all those flats start around 275k for the lower floors smaller ones and go up to around 475-500k for the upper floors. One of my old clients has penthouse in the adjacent tower it's bloody massive.
		
Click to expand...

The talk going around social media is he was CEO of a record label.
I say "was"


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2020)

Lambo-Lout flaunting his machinery again.....noisy git


----------



## Wolf (Apr 22, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The talk going around social media is he was CEO of a record label.
I say "was"

Click to expand...

Lets hope his next suite is one that's about 8x8 and comes with a solid iron door and only and hour a day of exercise.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The BBC. They just exaggerate to meet their own agenda. This morning first thing the PPE delivery was "days late" and now it's "several days late".
		
Click to expand...

Try ITV news - they'd likely _start _with several days late...

Besides - it is.  And what arrived today is just under 25% of what was ordered and what we were told was arriving on Sunday.  Irritatingly that is just fact - and so the BBC is correct.  What is very irritating for some is how others are convinced that the BBC has an 'agenda' that in this context can only be anti-government - when in fact it's reporting of this might simply be observational.  And in the current circumstances - and as we know - and without trying in any way to find someone to blame - days of delay in the context of Covid-19 actually do matter.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The BBC. They just exaggerate to meet their own agenda. This morning first thing the PPE delivery was "days late" and now it's "several days late".
		
Click to expand...

So agree with that. On every briefing we are told that any signs of improvement will start in the infection rate, move to the number in hospital and then reflect in the numbers who have sadly died, yet the BBC (both on the news and on the news website) focus only on changes to the number who have died and, in the main, ignore what are the more salient but less headline grabbing figures.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2020)

GB72 said:



			So agree with that. On every briefing we are told that any signs of improvement will start in the infection rate, move to the number in hospital and then reflect in the numbers who have sadly died, yet the BBC (both on the news and on the news website) focus only on changes to the number who have died and, in the main, ignore what are the more salient but less headline grabbing figures.
		
Click to expand...

'
...and pray tell - do Sky News, ITN and Ch4 news report differently? 

Besides - as a headline - what can be more important than the numbers struck down and dying from the disease? 

In any case let's look at what is under the main headline on BBC News website at this very moment in respect of Covid-19. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news

'_Yet the BBC focus only on changes to the number who have died...'_

No mention of numbers of deaths on the BBC News Home Page.  Main headline is *Raab vows to hit 100k test target in eight days *- and the report ... well the number of deaths is the 5th point made in the report.  

Coronovirus testing will increase more than five-fold over the next week, the government has promised.

Ministers insist they will meet their target of 100,000 tests a day by the end of April - an increase of 82,000 on current levels.

The government has also revealed that 15 social care workers have died of coronavirus.

And new figures suggest coronavirus deaths in care homes in England could have doubled in five days.

It comes as the latest figures show 759 additional deaths in hospital across the UK, bringing the total to 18,100.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 22, 2020)

I've said it before on this thread but will repeat...I get very irritated when the *random* things that irritate *me* are brought into question.

I'll continue to choose what I get randomly irritated by thank you. If you agree and are also irritated then join the party. If not, then enjoy the fact your day has been randomly irritation free, or at least my random irritation hasn't added to your random irritations.

As that extra irritation has occurred once again perhaps it's several irritations...


----------



## GB72 (Apr 22, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			'
...and pray tell - do Sky News, ITN and Ch4 news report differently?

Besides - as a headline - what can be more important than the numbers struck down and dying from the disease?

In any case let's look at what is under the main headline on BBC News website at this very moment in respect of Covid-19.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news

'_Yet the BBC focus only on changes to the number who have died...'_

No mention of numbers of deaths on the BBC News Home Page.  Main headline is *Raab vows to hit 100k test target in eight days *- and the report ... well the number of deaths is the 5th point made in the report. 

Coronovirus testing will increase more than five-fold over the next week, the government has promised.

Ministers insist they will meet their target of 100,000 tests a day by the end of April - an increase of 82,000 on current levels.

The government has also revealed that 15 social care workers have died of coronavirus.

And new figures suggest coronavirus deaths in care homes in England could have doubled in five days.

It comes as the latest figures show 759 additional deaths in hospital across the UK, bringing the total to 18,100.
		
Click to expand...

Well that was an unnecessary bashing. 

I picked the BBC because I watch BBC news and follow the BBC website. Fair enough to apply my comments to all media outlets but I cannot do that as I do not watch Sky news or ITV news etc. What I do is follow the BBC Live reporting every day whilst I am working. Clearly there is not going to be a high mention of figures at this particular moment as the focus is on what was asked in the latest PMQs but what even your quotations have shown is a mention of the amount of people who have died but no mention of infection or hospital admissions. If, as I am, you are following this looking for a glimmer or hope then the indicators are going to come from infection rates and hopsitalisations before any impact is made on the number of have died and it has been mentioned in every briefing that these figures will not change for a while after the first 2 decrease. Yes, you are correct in that the overall impact will be judged by the number who have been struck down by this virus but the salient point as to whether measures being taken are working will be reflected in other, less headline worthy figures well before they are reflected in the number of people who sadly pass.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2020)

For work purposes I rang Barclays to see if they could help sort out online banking for my workplace. They decided that i was not on the mandate although i signed, and returned to them, the forms nearly 5 years ago and have subsequently signed every cheque since then. They finally mailed the new mandate forms to me, so I had to have a work meet to get them signed by those who needed to, so I guess putting us all at risk. I took them to the branch (as instructed) at 12 o clock to hand in and they apparently close at 12 o clock?? I finally persuaded them to let me in and they took the stuff  - I think a change of bank is imminent !


----------



## Wolf (Apr 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I've said it before on this thread but will repeat...I get very irritated when the *random* things that irritate *me* are brought into question.

I'll continue to choose what I get randomly irritated by thank you. If you agree and are also irritated then join the party. If not, then enjoy the fact your day has been randomly irritation free, or at least my random irritation hasn't added to your random irritations.

As that extra irritation has occurred once again perhaps it's several irritations...
		
Click to expand...

I share this irritation, especially when people say you shouldn't be irritated by it or even that it's ridiculous. Those people irritate me.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 22, 2020)

Job telephone interview.. agent forwards the time across doesn’t mention it’s on some software called Microsoft teams. 
Thankfully previous job was transferring over To this, so I had some clue. But no dial in details etc so could be a journey into the unknown tomorrow before said interview! 
I used to ring up directly when phone interviewing and have it conference our side of others were participating.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I've said it before on this thread but will repeat...I get very irritated when the *random* things that irritate *me* are brought into question.

I'll continue to choose what I get randomly irritated by thank you. If you agree and are also irritated then join the party. If not, then enjoy the fact your day has been randomly irritation free, or at least my random irritation hasn't added to your random irritations.

As that extra irritation has occurred once again perhaps it's several irritations...
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean I'm no longer allowed to tease you about your random irritations Amanda...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2020)

Could be time to start job hunting..
Mr Whitty  says social distancing  measures likely for the rest of the year...


----------



## fundy (Apr 22, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Job telephone interview.. agent forwards the time across doesn’t mention it’s on some software called Microsoft teams.
Thankfully previous job was transferring over To this, so I had some clue. But no dial in details etc so could be a journey into the unknown tomorrow before said interview!
I used to ring up directly when phone interviewing and have it conference our side of others were participating.
		
Click to expand...


my wife uses microsoft teams, says its basically an upgrade to skype and works on the same basis. you should get a link sent to you to be able to "join" the interview or a dial in number and conference id code

good luck!


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 22, 2020)

fundy said:



			my wife uses microsoft teams, says its basically an upgrade to skype and works on the same basis. you should get a link sent to you to be able to "join" the interview or a dial in number and conference id code

good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, there is a long link at the bottom of the calendar invite saying join teams .. so will try that need to set up all the screens and stuff .. and not look like a lockdown cave man!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does that mean I'm no longer allowed to tease you about your random irritations Amanda... 

Click to expand...


But we're all irritated by your teasing 😁😁😁 and also irritated that Amanda isn't irritated enough by them 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does that mean I'm no longer allowed to tease you about your random irritations Amanda... 

Click to expand...

Feel free to tease as you please 

Just don't tell me I'm wrong to be irritated...or in fact wrong full stop


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, with the lad working from home we've had to endure his various communications, by 'phone, to some of his co-workers... Today's highlight was a blow by blow description, to a senior engineer, on how to load a pallet! 😡... Surely, I said, there must be a YouTube video for him to have watched... It was truly painful... He's now having to go in himself to do it... Which makes "working from home" pretty pointless...


----------



## fundy (Apr 22, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Thank you, there is a long link at the bottom of the calendar invite saying join teams .. so will try that need to set up all the screens and stuff .. and not look like a lockdown cave man!
		
Click to expand...

according to mrs fundy, you can change your background or just blur your existing one on MS Teams 

shes just added if you wanted a test call first in the morning she'd be happy to help and send you an invite to make sure alls working as needed


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 22, 2020)

fundy said:



			according to mrs fundy, you can change your background or just blur your existing one on MS Teams 

shes just added if you wanted a test call first in the morning she'd be happy to help and send you an invite to make sure alls working as needed
		
Click to expand...

That’s very kind thank you, what information does she require to make a calendar invite, an email address ? 
The call is at 9 am tomorrow so might be a bit early. But the offer is greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## fundy (Apr 22, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			That’s very kind thank you, what information does she require to make a calendar invite, an email address ?
The call is at 9 am tomorrow so might be a bit early. But the offer is greatly appreciated thank you
		
Click to expand...

she has a team meeting first thing so wouldnt be able to do until after your call sorry  gl with the interview


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 22, 2020)

fundy said:



			she has a team meeting first thing so wouldnt be able to do until after your call sorry  gl with the interview
		
Click to expand...

Thank you the offer was greatly appreciated 👍


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 22, 2020)

I have had an email from the RAC re MOT testing. I know my AMG is due June ish, but have forgotten when my Z4 is due. Chugged it through Yougov etc. Expired 3rd March. Well, that is that for the duration then. I guess I will be slumming it in the AMG. 
No idea how this has happened, as I normally stick these dates in my phone.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 22, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I have had an email from the RAC re MOT testing. I know my AMG is due June ish, but have forgotten when my Z4 is due. Chugged it through Yougov etc. Expired 3rd March. Well, that is that for the duration then. I guess I will be slumming it in the AMG.
No idea how this has happened, as I normally stick these dates in my phone.
		
Click to expand...


Don't you get a 6 months MOT extension?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Don't you get a 6 months MOT extension?
		
Click to expand...

Only if your MoT expired after March 30th I believe....


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 22, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Thank you the offer was greatly appreciated 👍
		
Click to expand...

 I use teams for work so can do a test call before 9 if you wanted to


----------



## Wilson (Apr 22, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Thank you the offer was greatly appreciated 👍
		
Click to expand...

Click the link and it’ll open the meeting in a browser, you can join meetings from this, or download the full app, it’s really easy.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 23, 2020)

Classic myopic right wing opinion...


----------



## rosecott (Apr 23, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Classic myopic right wing opinion...
		
Click to expand...

Is that in relation to anything in particular or just aimed at anything non left wing? Or is there a missing post by someone I have on ignore?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 23, 2020)

We're supposed to be playing in Bonnyton GC senior's  3 man team open this sunny day at 12.07


----------



## rosecott (Apr 23, 2020)

Should be setting off to East Midlands airport to fly out for a golfing week in Belek.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 23, 2020)

Just installed the latest Windows 10 Version 1909 complete with the new Microsoft Edge. Unfortunately it seems that all my log-in details and passwords have been left in the ether.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 23, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Is that in relation to anything in particular or just aimed at anything non left wing? Or is there a missing post by someone I have on ignore?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing or anyone specific... Probably could've posted same or similar on any number of days... But, for some reason felt compelled to do so today...


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 23, 2020)

Cliche/slogan driven politics. I’m getting heartily sick of hearing numerous Politicians making the exact same comments several times per day. 

I know it’s centrally driven, but after a while it makes the whole situation seen Cult-like. It’s the Jonestowning of modern British politics.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 23, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Nothing or anyone specific... Probably could've posted same or similar on any number of days... But, for some reason felt compelled to do so today...
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should have stayed in bed a bit longer.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 23, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Nothing or anyone specific... Probably could've posted same or similar on any number of days... But, for some reason felt compelled to do so today...
		
Click to expand...

What,  little voices in your head?😉


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 23, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			What,  little voices in your head?😉
		
Click to expand...

I can cope with "little voices" it's the loud ones I struggle with 😕✌...


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 23, 2020)

Google Accounts

Youngest needed an account to access Google Classrooms.  Tried to sign him up with his email address, no joy just throws out a something has gone wrong message.  Issue you have to be 13 to use another a non gmail address, why not just tell me that in the error message.

GMail account can’t be connected to Windows mail, iPhone etc... because I set it up with his correct details and you have to be 13 to access it outside of the gmail site.

School work links to YouTube.  Google block YouTube access for all child accounts with no way to access it on Windows PC’s, override it in settings without Him signing out of his classroom or pasting links into an Alternative browser.

I want him to have a child account so he can’t access inappropriate content but because of their crappy system it just insn’t viable.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 23, 2020)

Interview was delayed for an hour but Microsoft teams worked I could hear every one .. no camera was used so they could have been sitting in their pants ( I opted for a shirt and tie ... and kept sat down !) 
All positive biggest concern was how I would get there with the flights locked down 🙁. Bit of a bum as I am very niche and this is the first thing that has popped up that is suitable... oh well time will tell


----------



## fundy (Apr 23, 2020)

People who insist on leaving their tax return to the very very last minute and then expecting you to drop everything else to help them. Both of them!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			People who insist on leaving their tax return to the very very last minute and then expecting you to drop everything else to help them. Both of them!!!
		
Click to expand...

I know someone like that 😂 Did you do it?


----------



## fundy (Apr 23, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I know someone like that 😂 Did you do it?
		
Click to expand...


Yep all submitted thankfully, just the barter to come the other way now 

Only one left to do wants to get his next year return in as early as possible as its his first years books lol and hes not gonna get any help currently, not that doing so will actually help him


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			Yep all submitted thankfully, just the barter to come the other way now 

Only one left to do wants to get his next year return in as early as possible as its his first years books lol and hes not gonna get any help currently, not that doing so will actually help him 

Click to expand...

 My man won’t press the button until the fee is in his account. Shrewd.


----------



## fundy (Apr 23, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			My man won’t press the button until the fee is in his account. Shrewd.
		
Click to expand...

these are friends and family, no "fee" involved  just the goodness of my heart lol


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			these are friends and family, no "fee" involved  just the goodness of my heart lol
		
Click to expand...

Haha can you do mine then “mate” 😉😀😀 

My mate does mine but I insist on paying him, it’s only fair.


----------



## fundy (Apr 23, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha can you do mine then “mate” 😉😀😀

My mate does mine but I insist on paying him, it’s only fair.
		
Click to expand...


todays one has got 2 ceilings to plaster when this is all done


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			todays one has got 2 ceilings to plaster when this is all done 

Click to expand...

Is that a tax deductible expense ?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2020)

Verily did he say unto him, "thou shall not fall asleep in the terrace without shoes on!" Holy flying flocks of flamingos Batman, my feet are incandescent!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			todays one has got 2 ceilings to plaster when this is all done 

Click to expand...

Not as daft as you look Steve😂😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Verily did he say unto him, "thou shall not fall asleep in the terrace without shoes on!" Holy flying flocks of flamingos Batman, my feet are incandescent!
		
Click to expand...

Done that before. You don't half feel daft and get zero sympathy as well.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Done that before. You don't half feel daft and get zero sympathy as well.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs Hobbit hasn’t stopped laughing


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 23, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Mrs Hobbit hasn’t stopped laughing
		
Click to expand...

Sounds about right. One you just have to take on the chin 🙄


----------



## Dando (Apr 23, 2020)

BBC’s big night in

what a crock of (insert descriptive word here)


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			BBC’s big night in

what a crock of (insert descriptive word here)
		
Click to expand...

You sound surprised 😅


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 23, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			You sound surprised 😅
		
Click to expand...

It's got Lenny Henry presenting. How could anyone expect anything other than a pile of doo-doo?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 23, 2020)

who knew sitting on your arse all day was so tiring...


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			who knew sitting on your arse all day was so tiring...
		
Click to expand...

Your average arse .. probably 😎


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 24, 2020)

Grand kids challenged us oldies to take part in the Stayin Inn family pub quiz last night.
25 questions, 10 about music where mostly we had never even heard of the artists far less the songs.
We were also too slow with about 5 answers. 4 were correct.

Good fun though, we finished mid 700s they were in the mid 300s [out of over 1000 quizzers.]
Wiped out by the youngsters.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 24, 2020)

Organisations still sending brochures etc in plastic covering through the post.
Why do they think that virus on plastic surfaces does apply to what they use?
Either they don't know and should, or they don't care.
Either way, the top CEOs of these organisations need telling to stop sending their "advertising" at this time.
Just had one magazine telling me all the wonderful initiatives they are doing for us members🙄 etc.  Leastways, I guessed it was the same as usual. This one went into the bin.

If we still had a Postmaster General then hopefully he would have been told to instruct the Post Office not to deliver such, and there would be a proper policy on how to deal with Mail, which would be known to people.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 24, 2020)

Alcohol gel hand wash! I think I hit top C with the scream when it got into a scratch on my wrist.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 24, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Organisations still sending brochures etc in plastic covering through the post.
Why do they think that virus on plastic surfaces does apply to what they use?
Either they don't know and should, or they don't care.
Either way, the top CEOs of these organisations need telling to stop sending their "advertising" at this time.
Just had one magazine telling me all the wonderful initiatives they are doing for us members🙄 etc.  Leastways, I guessed it was the same as usual. This one went into the bin.

If we still had a Postmaster General then hopefully he would have been told to instruct the Post Office not to deliver such, and there would be a proper policy on how to deal with Mail, which would be known to people.
		
Click to expand...

A thumbs up for GM now . Their magazine comes in a paper package, better for the environment as it can be recycled and also the virus does not live so long on porous products like paper.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2020)

Finding it so hard to concentrate on my work after a month of working from home, lovely weather out, so many distractions - that I end up working later to finish what I should have been doing. It's already gone 11:30 and I've achieved next to nothing this morning.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Finding it so hard to concentrate on my work after a month of working from home, lovely weather out, so many distractions - that I end up working later to finish what I should have been doing. It's already gone 11:30 and I've achieved next to nothing this morning. 

Click to expand...

Same here, started off really productive but this week I feel like I've achieved nothing and being at home not in a work environment just doesn't motivate me to get stuff done


----------



## Slab (Apr 24, 2020)

Just caught sight of my avatar and it took a second to remember what it was


----------



## BrianM (Apr 24, 2020)

Home schooling, the struggle is real 😂😂


----------



## Dando (Apr 24, 2020)

a colleague expecting me to stop working on my own accounts to send him a letter he promised his client would have today!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2020)

Dando said:



			a colleague expecting me to stop working on my own accounts to send him a letter he promised his client would have today!
		
Click to expand...

Was the second word off!!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2020)

Every time I go to a shop I'm staggered by the population's complete lack of understanding how far 2 metres is...
While queueing for the checkout, some were leaving 3 or 4 metres while some were less than 1 metre away.
So many showing a complete absence of awareness of their surroundings. 
Whilst standing back waiting for my turn to get milk, the guy in front actually backed into me..I was looking the other direction  and next moment I've got the blokes shoulder nudging me out of the way...
I was probably more restrained than I should have been...


----------



## Slab (Apr 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Every time I go to a shop I'm staggered by the population's complete lack of understanding how far 2 metres is...
While queueing for the checkout, some were leaving 3 or 4 metres while some were less than 1 metre away.
So many showing a complete absence of awareness of their surroundings.
Whilst standing back waiting for my turn to get milk, the guy in front actually backed into me..I was looking the other direction  and next moment I've got the blokes shoulder nudging me out of the way...
I was probably more restrained than I should have been...
		
Click to expand...

Not sure when shopping will get back to 'normal' 

The other day I had to 'go long' to catch a 6 pack of cheese and onion crisp another fella was kind enough to lob over to me


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Every time I go to a shop I'm staggered by the population's complete lack of understanding how far 2 metres is...
While queueing for the checkout, some were leaving 3 or 4 metres while some were less than 1 metre away.
So many showing a complete absence of awareness of their surroundings.
Whilst standing back waiting for my turn to get milk, the guy in front actually backed into me..I was looking the other direction  and next moment I've got the blokes shoulder nudging me out of the way...
I was probably more restrained than I should have been...
		
Click to expand...

That's why we were told 2 metres and not the real 1 metre figure the WHO recommends. We are terrible at judging distance so our 2 metre should be at least a metre


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 24, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Alcohol gel hand wash! I think I hit top C with the scream when it got into a scratch on my wrist.
		
Click to expand...

Just don’t rub it on sunburned feet...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 24, 2020)

Waiting for paint to dry....


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 24, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			That's why we were told 2 metres and not the real 1 metre figure the WHO recommends. We are terrible at judging distance so our 2 metre should be at least a metre
		
Click to expand...


This is where the manufacturers are missing a trick
A socially responsible company e.g., Callaway could issue Mavrik drivers to all of us Forumers to help in the fight
Come lockdown restriction we could use these repurposed 'point-of care isolation tests' **** to help ensure isolation distances by others out and about .. could be done on our way to the course to play as self-appointed key personnel


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 24, 2020)

10m into my bike ride and reaching down for a drink - to the realisation my bottle was still in the fridge!


----------



## Dando (Apr 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			10m into my bike ride and reaching down for a drink - to the realisation my bottle was still in the fridge!
		
Click to expand...

at least it was nice and cold when you got home!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 24, 2020)

Dando said:



			at least it was nice and cold when you got home!
		
Click to expand...

After only ten metres I’d just have turned round.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 24, 2020)

Dando said:



			at least it was nice and cold when you got home!
		
Click to expand...

I had an ice cream instead!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 24, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Have started easing back into running during the lockdown and it's been making a difference physically and mentally. Halfway point on today's run I was thinking that the way I was running was inconceivable even a fortnight ago and feeling pretty good about life. Two minutes later, strained my calf and ended up having to call HID to come rescue me. Not sure how long that'll set me back for. 

Click to expand...

RICE and hopefully just a twinge. Have you upped your mileage a bit quick perhaps?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 24, 2020)

I went for a run today but came back home after 2 minutes , because I forgot something. 
I forgot I was fat and can't run for more than 2 minutes


----------



## Dando (Apr 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			RICE and hopefully just a twinge. Have you upped your mileage a bit quick perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

Basmati or long grain?


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 24, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Yeah. Haven't run for years and am too impatient to be running "properly" again. Already been icing and elevating, hoping it's not too serious.
		
Click to expand...

If I do too much too soon it always catches me right at the top of the calf - almost inside the knee? It is usually fine after a few days off running AND then ease back in gently. If it hurts - stop.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 24, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Bit lower than that for me. Back in the "before", I walked over 7 miles practically every day so felt I had plenty of strength in the legs, just lacked aerobic fitness, and that seemed to be holding up. Looks like a bit of overconfidence though and just been pushing it to quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Calves are dodgy, especially after a certain age. Compression socks helped with mine after I pulled it all the time, they feel ok, but tend to go on the first incline


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 24, 2020)

Just watched some Instagram golf girlie talking about her simulator set up. Lots of cuts, hair playing and re brushed low crop tops ... amateur porn 😳

Is this all instagram is?? 
Only thing of interest were the room dimensions said between pouts .. god help us .. 

Fame desperation, she could have dressed normally spoken to camera properly and explained the set up and showed it in use.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 24, 2020)

The number of people on social media complaining about how many people were out today breaking the lock-down. The only way they could've known how many people were out today was if they themselves had been out. If they were out (perhaps for their weekly shop or another very good reason) then how can they complain about others that were out for possibly the very same reasons?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 25, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Just watched some Instagram golf girlie talking about her simulator set up. Lots of cuts, hair playing and re brushed low crop tops ... amateur porn 😳

Is this all instagram is??
Only thing of interest were the room dimensions said between pouts .. god help us ..

Fame desperation, she could have dressed normally spoken to camera properly and explained the set up and showed it in use.
		
Click to expand...

I feel that I have to see this to really judge it for myself. I’m sure I’ll agree with you though 😉


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Just watched some Instagram golf girlie talking about her simulator set up. Lots of cuts, hair playing and re brushed low crop tops ... amateur porn 😳

Is this all instagram is??
Only thing of interest were the room dimensions said between pouts .. god help us ..

Fame desperation, she could have dressed normally spoken to camera properly and explained the set up and showed it in use.
		
Click to expand...

Who would that be? Just asking for a friend, so they know not to click on that particular site 🤔😉


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2020)

The weather!

After the best Feb and first two weeks of March on record, we've had the worst 6 weeks on record. In 42 days of lockdown we've had about 8 days when its been good enough to sit out for any length of time.

I suppose in that respect its made staying home easier but our life is built around being outside, even if its just sat on the terrace reading a book.

This morning, again, its throwing it down.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 25, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			The weather!

After the best Feb and first two weeks of March on record, we've had the worst 6 weeks on record. In 42 days of lockdown we've had about 8 days when its been good enough to sit out for any length of time.

I suppose in that respect its made staying home easier but our life is built around being outside, even if its just sat on the terrace reading a book.

This morning, again, its throwing it down.
		
Click to expand...

Been the opposite here in Surrey 🤪 Not really rained for quite a while now - and some lovely warm and sunny days...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			Yep all submitted thankfully, just the barter to come the other way now 

Only one left to do wants to get his next year return in as early as possible as its his first years books lol and hes not gonna get any help currently, not that doing so will actually help him 

Click to expand...

Was confused a bit when doing my lad’s sole trader return with him as the return didn’t seem to require him to enter his earnings for each employment (he’s mixed employed and self-employed)  - put in each business PAYE code yes - but amount he earned was optional.  So when we got to the end of the return and doing the calc it showed he owned no tax - which we knew was wrong. So I went back and entered the amounts and hey presto the calc showed how much he owed.  Didn’t get that.  No matter. Better to know how much is owed than wait for HMRC to work it out and tell him - as I guess that that’s what happens. And best to get it paid - which he - rather I - have now done...

confusing though that entering income from employment is optional..


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 25, 2020)

We like New Zealand sav blanc especially Brancott.
 Saw a new type from Brancott called flight which was ordered.

Hell fire it was only 9% rather than the usual 13.5. Same price but not enjoyable.

It was last night rather than today fro breaki!


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Who would that be? Just asking for a friend, so they know not to click on that particular site 🤔😉
		
Click to expand...

Just for your mate google Lucy Robson ... 🤣🍆👋


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Just for your mate google Lucy Robson ... 🤣🍆👋
		
Click to expand...

He'll be grateful for the name 😉


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He'll be grateful for the name 😉
		
Click to expand...

I have her number as well


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 25, 2020)

I’m a break from tradition, today’s random irritation is myself....

I keep finding myself dragged into forum handbags that no one benefits from, least of all me. 

So, in an effort to be more “understanding” and thoughtful, I’m going to temporarily ban myself from saying anything on this forum other than “Get lessons”, “Have you considered a professional fitting” and “you shouldn’t stand there when someone’s taking their shot”. 

Well, until the lockdowns lifted anyway. Then I’m going Right Winger hunting 😂


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I’m a break from tradition, today’s random irritation is myself....

I keep finding myself dragged into forum handbags that no one benefits from, least of all me.

So, in an effort to be more “understanding” and thoughtful, I’m going to temporarily ban myself from saying anything on this forum other than “Get lessons”, “Have you considered a professional fitting” and “you shouldn’t stand there when someone’s taking their shot”.

Well, until the lockdowns lifted anyway. Then I’m going Right Winger hunting 😂
		
Click to expand...

Entice them into the open with (un)seeded buns!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 25, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Entice them into the open with (un)seeded buns!

Click to expand...

Get lessons 
😉😉😉


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I have her number as well
		
Click to expand...

He would be happy to add it to his 'blocked numbers' list 🤣.

Just so that I could see what irritated you, for research purposes only, I watched a clip. You are absolutely right but it  has brought her lots of publicity. Let's just hope at no point does she moan that she is not taken seriously, she doesn't want to be objectified. A very valid random irritation 👍


----------



## User20205 (Apr 25, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I’m a break from tradition, today’s random irritation is myself....

I keep finding myself dragged into forum handbags that no one benefits from, least of all me. 

So, in an effort to be more “understanding” and thoughtful, I’m going to temporarily ban myself from saying anything on this forum other than “Get lessons”, “Have you considered a professional fitting” and “you shouldn’t stand there when someone’s taking their shot”. 

Well, until the lockdowns lifted anyway. Then I’m going Right Winger hunting 😂
		
Click to expand...

Why be understanding & thoughtful when you be pithy, acerbic and bring with you a whole bag of preconceptions👍👍👍 it works for some. After all it’s the internet, no need for any of that ‘understanding’ 🤣


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 25, 2020)

therod said:



			Why be understanding & thoughtful when you be pithy, acerbic and bring with you a whole bag of preconceptions👍👍👍 it works for some. After all it’s the internet, no need for any of that ‘understanding’ 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You shouldn’t stand there when someone’s taking their shot....





I’m not sure how long I can carry this on for 😂


----------



## Slab (Apr 25, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			The weather!

After the best Feb and first two weeks of March on record, we've had the worst 6 weeks on record. In 42 days of lockdown we've had about 8 days when its been good enough to sit out for any length of time.

I suppose in that respect its made staying home easier but our life is built around being outside, even if its just sat on the terrace reading a book.

This morning, again, its throwing it down.
		
Click to expand...

We're just ending summer and the lockdown period has seen some great golfing weather that's gone to waste. 
Winter brings a nice respite as it'll drop into the mid-high 20's and means we won't need aircon at night
We just passed through cyclone season with no real storms this year either so the lockdown really has been a poor time weather wise to be cooped up


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			You shouldn’t stand there when someone’s taking their shot....





I’m not sure how long I can carry this on for 😂
		
Click to expand...

You could always consider it as missionary work, bringing enlightenment to the masses.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 25, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			You shouldn’t stand there when someone’s taking their shot....





I’m not sure how long I can carry this on for 😂
		
Click to expand...

Telling me where to stand is proper passive aggressive......you lefties are all sweetness & light until you get on the golf course...then you go full blown Joseph Stalin..🤣🤣


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 25, 2020)

Slab said:



			We're just ending summer and the lockdown period has seen some great golfing weather that's gone to waste.
*Winter brings a nice respite as it'll drop into the mid-high 20's and means we won't need aircon at night*
We just passed through cyclone season with no real storms this year either so the lockdown really has been a poor time weather wise to be cooped up
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, I've seen the golf on that island on TV.  I understand there are some lovely courses there.
If I survive this virus, I'm going to make a real effort to play there.
Looks like a golfers paradise.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He would be happy to add it to his 'blocked numbers' list 🤣.

Just so that I could see what irritated you, for research purposes only, I watched a clip. You are absolutely right but it  has brought her lots of publicity. Let's just hope at no point does she moan that she is not taken seriously, she doesn't want to be objectified. A very valid random irritation 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the objectification argument gets right up my nose when they are all posting pics of themselves in some state of undress .. 
But then I think women’s golf dress code is a little too night club


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 25, 2020)

Blatant profiteering.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 25, 2020)

Carly Booth's American accent.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 25, 2020)

Not feeling I should be considering posting the same irritation twice in one week... As it's not really random then... Is it 😕


----------



## IainP (Apr 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Who would that be? Just asking for a friend, so they know not to click on that particular site 🤔😉
		
Click to expand...

In the spirit of helping, if he was planning on brushing up on his shuffle dance moves, advise him to steer clear of Evelina also👍😉


----------



## Imurg (Apr 25, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Not feeling I should be considering posting the same irritation twice in one week... As it's not really random then... Is it 😕
		
Click to expand...

Is it a random irritation TODAY.....?
If so, I say Feel free!


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 25, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Is it a random irritation TODAY.....?
If so, I say Feel free!

Click to expand...

Having talked myself out of posting said irritation the need to post it has passed... No doubt it'll rear its ugly head in the near future 😕😞...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2020)

My wife has just driven over the cable on the electric lawnmower 🤬. It was only a year old, the cable is not one that can be replaced. Add in the bit of the lawn not cut yet is the tufty section that grows the most 😡.


----------



## Slab (Apr 25, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Jeez, I've seen the golf on that island on TV.  I understand there are some lovely courses there.
If I survive this virus, I'm going to make a real effort to play there.
Looks like a golfers paradise.
		
Click to expand...

The courses are stunning, the like I won't get to play on when I return to the UK. But right now I'd be happy as a pig in poo if I could even get on a soggy council course back in Fife😢


----------



## Slab (Apr 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife has just driven over the cable on the electric lawnmower 🤬. It was only a year old, the cable is not one that can be replaced. Add in the bit of the lawn not cut yet is the tufty section that grows the most 😡.
		
Click to expand...

Am I missing something, can you not just 'splice' it back together


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2020)

Slab said:



			Am I missing something, can you not just 'splice' it back together 

Click to expand...

Beat me to it.

https://www.e-hardware.co.uk/electr...ctor-boxes/jf064-10a-2pin-flex-connector.html


----------



## Slab (Apr 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Beat me to it.

https://www.e-hardware.co.uk/electr...ctor-boxes/jf064-10a-2pin-flex-connector.html

Click to expand...

Yup, although if I'm honest I started with a choc block, some electrical tape and a polly bag as my first option


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2020)

Slab said:



			Am I missing something, can you not just 'splice' it back together 

Click to expand...

If only it was that easy, same for BiM. Mine doesn't connect via a twin pin connector,  I know I've taken it apart. It wires into a block, blue and brown, in the handle but the block is sealed, I can't get into it to take out the wires and then insert new ones.

The wire has cut about 40-50cm from the mower. I could strip back the cable, twist them together but it would be such a bodge and the first tug on the wire they would come apart.

Thanks for the suggestion though, it made sense.


----------



## Slab (Apr 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If only it was that easy, same for BiM. Mine doesn't connect via a twin pin connector,  I know I've taken it apart. It wires into a block, blue and brown, in the handle but the block is sealed, I can't get into it to take out the wires and then insert new ones.

The wire has cut about 40-50cm from the mower. I could strip back the cable, twist them together but it would be such a bodge and the first tug on the wire they would come apart.

Thanks for the suggestion though, it made sense.
		
Click to expand...

OK but You might want to check the local DIY shed when you can, companies like flymo etc specifically make a double connector to repair this kind of cable cut and they even have a clip to secure the two ends to stop them coming apart during normal use


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If only it was that easy, same for BiM. Mine doesn't connect via a twin pin connector,  I know I've taken it apart. It wires into a block, blue and brown, in the handle but the block is sealed, I can't get into it to take out the wires and then insert new ones.

The wire has cut about 40-50cm from the mower. I could strip back the cable, twist them together but it would be such a bodge and the first tug on the wire they would come apart.

Thanks for the suggestion though, it made sense.
		
Click to expand...

You can get a 3-pin version of what BiM posted up I'd recommend cutting the cable at the lawn mower end so that the new tail is only a foot from the handle


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks folks. I'll keep the parts and then see if someone can fix it when this is over, I don't do electrics 😱. My FiL has a spare apparently so I will pick it up in the meantime.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			You can get a 3-pin version of what BiM posted up I'd recommend cutting the cable at the lawn mower end so that the new tail is only a foot from the handle
		
Click to expand...

Its connecting the cut wire in strong enough fashion that worries me. I have visions of the wires being tugged apart mid now if the cable gets caught on something, as it often does.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Its connecting the cut wire in strong enough fashion that worries me. I have visions of the wires being tugged apart mid now if the cable gets caught on something, as it often does.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve used those connectors
You will have no problems at all, there is a secure clamp in them to secure the wires in place.
mid there is a tug, the connector splits, so just put it back and crack on.

Make sure you put it on the right way round with the male connection closest to the lawnmower 👍


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Its connecting the cut wire in strong enough fashion that worries me. I have visions of the wires being tugged apart mid now if the cable gets caught on something, as it often does.
		
Click to expand...

If there's room in the moulding to put a loop in the earth wire, do so. Or at least put a bit of a bend in it. This will ensure that if the cable does get caught, its the earth that pulls out last.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife has just driven over the cable on the electric lawnmower 🤬. It was only a year old, the cable is not one that can be replaced. Add in the bit of the lawn not cut yet is the tufty section that grows the most 😡.
		
Click to expand...

you can buy a straight through joint from


Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife has just driven over the cable on the electric lawnmower 🤬. It was only a year old, the cable is not one that can be replaced. Add in the bit of the lawn not cut yet is the tufty section that grows the most 😡.
		
Click to expand...

You can buy a waterproof straight through tube joint kit from Screwfix part No 92911, simple to fit


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’ve used those connectors
You will have no problems at all, there is a secure clamp in them to secure the wires in place.
mid there is a tug, the connector splits, so just put it back and crack on.

Make sure you put it on the right way round with the male connection closest to the lawnmower 👍
		
Click to expand...

I've read a bit more about them. Thanks all, I realise how they work now. Off to the wheelie bin to pull out the old cable and plug 😁

Part just ordered 👍.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 25, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			That's why we were told 2 metres and not the real 1 metre figure the WHO recommends. We are terrible at judging distance so our 2 metre should be at least a metre
		
Click to expand...

When I drive on English motorways I also can't believe how many drivers have no idea what length two chevrons  are....even when they are painted on the road.


----------



## fundy (Apr 25, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			When I drive on English motorways I also can't believe how many drivers have no idea what length two chevrons  are....even when they are painted on the road.

Click to expand...


I assume everyone in Scotland knows exactly what it it though


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 25, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			When I drive on English motorways I also can't believe how many drivers have no idea what length two chevrons  are....even when they are painted on the road.

Click to expand...


This reminds me of the times I used to venture out with my exceedingly delightful Scottish friend [sadly no longer with us]… When it was my turn to drive and I was in rant mode about CLODs he took delight in pointing out that many of the vehicles/drivers I was ranting at had Saltire flag reg plates knowing it would up my rant level... His excuse for his fellow Scots was that they didn't have multi lane motorways north of the wall and therefore easily confused when confronted with them... Guessing it'll be the same with chevrons ...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2020)

The cost of replacement parts for the cooker hood.  There should be a law that says the sum of the parts can't exceed the cost of the unit, no wonder we throw so much stuff away.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 25, 2020)

Walter Mitty.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2020)

Trying to doze and all the neighbours out on their paths having a party in the street with all the kids running around and screaming. BBQ's going and some questionable social distancing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2020)

Walter Mittys


----------



## Imurg (Apr 25, 2020)

This is the 11th hole at Aylesbury Park
The course closed just over a year ago when HS2 moved in
If you didn't know it was a 400 yard par 4 you'd never realise..


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 25, 2020)

yes, but the right to roam lot will love it.

Any one roaming? 


No, I thought not.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 25, 2020)

Patel there on national TV announcing that shoplifting crime figures are down.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2020)

Imurg said:



			This is the 11th hole at Aylesbury Park
The course closed just over a year ago when HS2 moved in
If you didn't know it was a 400 yard par 4 you'd never realise..
View attachment 30227

Click to expand...

Bet you still went down the right looking for Fraggers old balls


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 25, 2020)

People dissing Walter Mitty, who was a mightily misunderstood character. 
I think they may be better referring to Billy Liar. 😂😂👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Walter Mittys
		
Click to expand...

Explain??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			People dissing Walter Mitty, who was a mightily misunderstood character.
I think they may be better referring to Billy Liar. 😂😂👍
		
Click to expand...

Ah I always get those two mixed up -cheers for the correction 👍


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 25, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ah I always get those two mixed up -cheers for the correction 👍
		
Click to expand...

Walter Mitty is an icon of mine.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 25, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Walter Mitty is an icon of mine.
		
Click to expand...

Well that didn't take long. I'm pretty sure that isn't one of your three permitted responses. 👍


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 25, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Well that didn't take long. I'm pretty sure that isn't one of your three permitted responses. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Very true. I should clarify. They’re my 3 permitted responses when a thread is becoming prickly 👍😂


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 25, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Very true. I should clarify. They’re my 3 permitted responses when a thread is becoming prickly 👍😂
		
Click to expand...

You need lessons.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 25, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			People dissing Walter Mitty, who was a mightily misunderstood character.
I think they may be better referring to Billy Liar. 😂😂👍
		
Click to expand...

I am happy enough with the wiki definition though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Walter Mitty is an icon of mine.
		
Click to expand...

He is certainly a hero of some from what I read 👍


----------



## Imurg (Apr 25, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			yes, but the right to roam lot will love it.

Any one roaming?


No, I thought not.
		
Click to expand...

If they tried they'd get clobbered by the HS2 workforce.
Fences up around the footpath that goes through the old course..its about a metre and a half wide so you need to hope theres nobody coming the other way..


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2020)

Plusnet internet. Absolutely shockingly bad. Time to pull the plug and switch elsewhere.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Plusnet internet. Absolutely shockingly bad. Time to pull the plug and switch elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

We're with Plusnet and they've been the best we've had so far. Not had any problems with them and the only time we needed to contact them they were first class.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2020)

7 minute advert breaks on TCM.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			7 minute advert breaks on TCM.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't they called "intermissions", just like you had at the cinema years ago


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			We're with Plusnet and they've been the best we've had so far. Not had any problems with them and the only time we needed to contact them they were first class.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if it's to do with the virus and maybe their staff aren't able to work properly, but our internet has been diabolical for the last 6 weeks. Slow and constantly drops out altogether. I got kicked out of my Zoom meeting about 20 times.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 26, 2020)

Insomnia 😞...


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 26, 2020)

My mother and father asking me to pop down and collect some Easter eggs. 
I can’t because I’ve moaned about everybody else doing inessential journeys,  and people popping round friends houses. 
Can’t be a hypocrite. 
Bloody love Easter egg chocolate as well.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 26, 2020)

The queue for B&M being twice the size of the Morrisons queue next door. B&M essentials???????


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 26, 2020)

The word “essential” being used in completely the wrong context by people......


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 26, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			My mother and father asking me to pop down and collect some Easter eggs.
I can’t because I’ve moaned about everybody else doing inessential journeys,  and people popping round friends houses.
Can’t be a hypocrite.
Bloody love Easter egg chocolate as well.
		
Click to expand...

Good for you. Painful but correct.


----------



## Dando (Apr 26, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			The queue for B&M being twice the size of the Morrisons queue next door. B&M essentials???????
		
Click to expand...

I drove past b&q in Dartford at about 9.15 this morning and there must have been 250 in the queue


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2020)

Judging by the quality of the videos coming at us from amateur Youtubers, Tik Tokers and a myriad other means....

Everybody needs to go back to work and school

Now!


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 26, 2020)

Last callaway hx soft flite ball flown over the fence 🙁 and no stock ...


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 26, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Last callaway hx soft flite ball flown over the fence 🙁 and no stock ...
		
Click to expand...

Whatever happened to "Please sir, can I have my ball back?"


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 26, 2020)

Had a swarm of bees after lunch and SM thinks she's got most of them and Queen from the top of the hedge into a "nuc" to be moved at dusk but just had text from farmer to say he's going to spray the wheat today . SM trying to move them to a safer spot although in fairness he did say he will spray tomorrow if need be


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2020)

Reading stories like this

https://www.somersetlive.co.uk/news...E0hs7-bLbT4IwmWKwB6baDw7Xhr-P4f_hDdd0rs34mWVI


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 26, 2020)

My neighbour ATM.

His other half and daughter moved in when lockdown hit which is not the problem. Their lovely but they clearly got guests over now.. by sounds of the convo (we all outside) it's the mother of the girlfriend

Just annoying (maybe bit jealous) that my daughter doesn't get to see her grandparents apart from through the window when they drop round shopping or when we video call them

The girlfriend is pregnant same as my wife so just as much risk.

Clearly know better than the advice


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			Reading stories like this

https://www.somersetlive.co.uk/news...E0hs7-bLbT4IwmWKwB6baDw7Xhr-P4f_hDdd0rs34mWVI

Click to expand...

My irritation is that we can't present them with the bill for the rescue, or confiscate & sell their gear, proceeds to the RNLI.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 26, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Whatever happened to "Please sir, can I have my ball back?"
		
Click to expand...

Social distancing ... my wife has me in total isolation and she has not cracked yet 😳


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 26, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			My neighbour ATM.

His other half and daughter moved in when lockdown hit which is not the problem. Their lovely but they clearly got guests over now.. by sounds of the convo (we all outside) it's the mother of the girlfriend

Just annoying (maybe bit jealous) that my daughter doesn't get to see her grandparents apart from through the window when they drop round shopping or when we video call them

The girlfriend is pregnant same as my wife so just as much risk.

Clearly know better than the advice
		
Click to expand...

Report them. Many police forces have an online tool to do so.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 26, 2020)

Forgiveness.. doesn’t seem to exist to the judgemental.
Utterly disgusting behaviour. Totally unimpressed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 27, 2020)

https://www.somersetlive.co.uk/news/local-news/car-seized-police-after-couple-4079266

Unbelievable.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 27, 2020)

https://www.somersetlive.co.uk/news/local-news/dorset-puddletown-heath-fire-live-4080640

Utter morons (those with the bbq, not the Brigade).


----------



## Neilds (Apr 27, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.somersetlive.co.uk/news/local-news/car-seized-police-after-couple-4079266

Unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of dodgy reporting, the car would have been seized for the no insurance part (common practice) not for breaking the lockdown


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 27, 2020)

My weight loss has stagnated 😞... Sort of knew it would happen at some point... Need to try a bit harder over the next couple of weeks...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2020)

BT will switch broadband on at my MiLs on 1st May 👍 My 63yr old BiL is now living with his mother and asked yesterday what they‘d use it for...🙄 He has always used a SIM card dongle in his laptop and has it seems not got a clue about what we use broadband for these days.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 27, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Bit of dodgy reporting, the car would have been seized for the no insurance part (common practice) not for breaking the lockdown
		
Click to expand...

Really? They detailed the fact of no licence, no insurance and the seizure and tagged on the two FPN’s for the lockdown at the end. That’s nowhere near dodgy compared with some of the stuff I’ve read during the lockdown.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 27, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			The word “essential” being used in completely the wrong context by people......
		
Click to expand...

One person’s essential is another’s luxury... ! 
24pack of pinnacle distance anyone?


----------



## Neilds (Apr 27, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Really? They detailed the fact of no licence, no insurance and the seizure and tagged on the two FPN’s for the lockdown at the end. That’s nowhere near dodgy compared with some of the stuff I’ve read during the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

It’s the headline that I feel is dodgy- and it’s not just this local site, most of the headlines I have seen on this story try and insinuate that the reason the car was seized was because of the lockdown


----------



## Imurg (Apr 27, 2020)

Neilds said:



			It’s the headline that I feel is dodgy- and it’s not just this local site, most of the headlines I have seen on this story try and insinuate that the reason the car was seized was because of the lockdown
		
Click to expand...

Sends a message though.......


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			My weight loss has stagnated 😞... Sort of knew it would happen at some point... Need to try a bit harder over the next couple of weeks...
		
Click to expand...

In a way it's a good sign as the less you weigh the less calories your body burns just getting by. Just a few subtle changes should see it on the way down again.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2020)

Just can't be bothered with anything at the moment. Fitness has dropped off a cliff as my twice weekly run has become less than one a week. Zero motivation to do my work, this morning I've done next to nothing. All my energy has just been sapped away.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 27, 2020)

People who use the phrase "my bad".


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just can't be bothered with anything at the moment. Fitness has dropped off a cliff as my twice weekly run has become less than one a week. Zero motivation to do my work, this morning I've done next to nothing. All my energy has just been sapped away.
		
Click to expand...

This. Absolutely this. Going to start today by cutting the grass and then going for a walk afterwards. Can’t change the world in a day but incremental steps are more sustainable.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			This. Absolutely this. Going to start today by cutting the grass and then going for a walk afterwards. Can’t change the world in a day but incremental steps are more sustainable.
		
Click to expand...

Our grass needs doing as well. Can't be arsed with that either! Was planning to do it around 5 o'clock, but I'll mostly likely still be working til 6 since I haven't done enough this morning. Even knowing that doesn't seem to help me get it done though. Been going to bed at about 2am every night, I think it's my subconscious trying to stave off having to fill another day in the morning.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Our grass needs doing as well. Can't be arsed with that either! Was planning to do it around 5 o'clock, but I'll mostly likely still be working til 6 since I haven't done enough this morning. Even knowing that doesn't seem to help me get it done though. Been going to bed at about 2am every night, I think it's my subconscious trying to stave off having to fill another day in the morning. 

Click to expand...

Try to write a plan or routine for the next day and then stick to it. Even if it feels slightly daft just do it. The lack of routine has thrown you, you need it back.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Try to write a plan or routine for the next day and then stick to it. Even if it feels slightly daft just do it. The lack of routine has thrown you, you need it back.
		
Click to expand...

This. You sound depressed and need to try and improve your mindset. Try to think of something you really enjoy doing and plan your day around that. So it's 4 hours solid work followed by...whatever...not the run if that's not motivating and not the grass either...structure the day around "chores" and "reward" for completion of said chores. 

It's not easy when your mindset is low. I have written a list of "chores" which I turn to when I'm really flat. Once I get going I'm ok and being able to tick a few off the list really lifts me.

Plus - go to bed earlier! Whatever your normal midweek bedtime/wake up is then keep doing that.

Chin up.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Try to write a plan or routine for the next day and then stick to it. Even if it feels slightly daft just do it. The lack of routine has thrown you, you need it back.
		
Click to expand...

My routine is kind of written for me though - 8:30 get up - 8:45 til 12:30 work - 12:30 lunch .. etc.



AmandaJR said:



			This. You sound depressed and need to try and improve your mindset. Try to think of something you really enjoy doing and plan your day around that. So it's 4 hours solid work followed by...whatever...not the run if that's not motivating and not the grass either...structure the day around "chores" and "reward" for completion of said chores.

It's not easy when your mindset is low. I have written a list of "chores" which I turn to when I'm really flat. Once I get going I'm ok and being able to tick a few off the list really lifts me.

Plus - go to bed earlier! Whatever your normal midweek bedtime/wake up is then keep doing that.

Chin up.
		
Click to expand...

The only things I enjoy that I can still do is playing guitar and playing PS4. Doing plenty of those, it's everything else I'm struggling with. Motivation is something I already struggled with, this is just the exacerbation of that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My routine is kind of written for me though - 8:30 get up - 8:45 til 12:30 work - 12:30 lunch .. etc.


The only things I enjoy that I can still do is playing guitar and playing PS4. Doing plenty of those, it's everything else I'm struggling with. Motivation is something I already struggled with, this is just the exacerbation of that.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps be a little more planned regarding the other stuff as well, as a temporary measure. If that means you plan your evenings then do it. When your work finishes, you are working from home from memory, plan the rest of your evening in 15 minute chunks, 30 if easier. Stick to those chunks, whatever, even if you don't want to do a particular job. If it is on the timetable, you do it. Try it for a week. If it doesn't then bin it off but give it a proper try.

I would also add backing to Amanda's comment about going to bed at a normal time. Sleep patterns are huge and if you are messing those about you are setting the tone.


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2020)

6 minutes wait to log into Wickes or B&Q website


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 27, 2020)

rosecott said:



			People who use the phrase "my bad".
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I always feel like replying "Bad what?".


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Perhaps be a little more planned regarding the other stuff as well, as a temporary measure. If that means you plan your evenings then do it. When your work finishes, you are working from home from memory, plan the rest of your evening in 15 minute chunks, 30 if easier. Stick to those chunks, whatever, even if you don't want to do a particular job. If it is on the timetable, you do it. Try it for a week. If it doesn't then bin it off but give it a proper try.

I would also add backing to Amanda's comment about going to bed at a normal time. Sleep patterns are huge and if you are messing those about you are setting the tone.
		
Click to expand...

Must be very hard for those who are working from home. Very hard to switch off from work to rest.

My wife actually enjoys her one bit of work a week she been set by her school to keep her in the loop (shielding) it's a break

Onto the topic yes it's best to have a bit of a plan. Rather than just do things for hours until you get tired aswell

Early nights are good .. we are asleep by 10 up at 6 ATM on days I'm not working 

Fresh air breaks , walk round the garden to break from work clear your head


----------



## chellie (Apr 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			6 minutes wait to log into Wickes or B&Q website
		
Click to expand...


Good lord, only six minutes! Was in a queue for over an hour and a half the other day for B & Q. Then discovered how crap the website and painful the website was. Used Screwfix instead.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2020)

chellie said:



			Good lord, only six minutes! Was in a queue for over an hour and a half the other day for B & Q. Then discovered how crap the website and painful the website was. Used Screwfix instead.
		
Click to expand...

Same, had over an hour queue on both B&Q and Wickes and still could not get what I wanted. Both Screwfix and Toolstation have had no queues and eventually got what I needed (they are only releasing smaller amounts of stock each day to stop queues at the pick up points)


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2020)

chellie said:



			Good lord, only six minutes! Was in a queue for over an hour and a half the other day for B & Q. Then discovered how crap the website and painful the website was. Used Screwfix instead.
		
Click to expand...


sounds like i got lucky then lol (better move this to things that gladden  )

was only trying to check the spec on something and annoyingly screwfix dont stock


----------



## NearHull (Apr 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			6 minutes wait to log into Wickes or B&Q website
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just accessed Wickes without any wait. Placed the order and got confirmation.  And yes it a necessary Repair.


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2020)

Hornets, and nothing to do with Watford. 

Second one in the house and they are huge and dozy. Managed to get it out a window, though it took my five iron to dislodge it completely. Little baby draw, kissing the top of the window. Definitely my best shot of the year.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2020)

NearHull said:



			I’ve just accessed Wickes without any wait. Placed the order and got confirmation.  And yes it a necessary Repair.
		
Click to expand...

Don't count your chickens yet, I had one of those and cancelled a few hours later and refunded. Hope yours goes through OK.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 27, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Don't count your chickens yet, I had one of those and cancelled a few hours later and refunded. Hope yours goes through OK.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like GolfDepot 🤭🤭


----------



## Dando (Apr 27, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Must be very hard for those who are working from home. Very hard to switch off from work to rest.

My wife actually enjoys her one bit of work a week she been set by her school to keep her in the loop (shielding) it's a break

Onto the topic yes it's best to have a bit of a plan. Rather than just do things for hours until you get tired aswell

Early nights are good .. we are asleep by 10 up at 6 ATM on days I'm not working

Fresh air breaks , walk round the garden to break from work clear your head
		
Click to expand...

I really struggled last week but I was working from the living room so wasn't getting out of the house and trying to relax where I have been working all day.

I am now in the summer house and feel much better (so far).


----------



## Dando (Apr 27, 2020)

richart said:



			Hornets, and nothing to do with Watford. 

Second one in the house and they are huge and dozy. Managed to get it out a window, though it took my five iron to dislodge it completely. Little baby draw, kissing the top of the window. Definitely my best shot of the year.

Click to expand...

I bet you really took driver, hybrid, then 5 iron!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2020)

Dando said:



			I really struggled last week but I was working from the living room so wasn't getting out of the house and trying to relax where I have been working all day.

I am now in the summer house and feel much better (so far).
		
Click to expand...


I believe that's why the previous previous owner of our house build a summer house. As a home office. I don't being work home with me but I've been told it's the way to draw a line between work and home


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2020)

There's a tree in next door's garden giving millions of little - I don't know what you call them but they're little balls of fluff similar to tiny dandelions and there are MILLIONS of them blowing all across our garden every day now. You step out there for a minute and you have this fluff in your hair, up your nose. It's like a snowstorm in Spring, ridiculous.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2020)

We keep getting wasps in, and they are massive this year. I have an industrial bug zapper in the loft to stop them from nesting. I have to go up once a week and remove the dead ones from it.


----------



## chellie (Apr 27, 2020)

We keep getting spiders in. Got rid of four the other day. They were caught and thrown out of the window.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 27, 2020)

chellie said:



			We keep getting spiders in. Got rid of four the other day. They were caught and thrown out of the window.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a myth, but is regularly repeated- that having taken them outside, and dumped them, they will be back inside the house almost before you are😀


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Probably a myth, but is regularly repeated- that having taken them outside, and dumped them, they will be back inside the house almost before you are😀
		
Click to expand...

That is a myth. House spiders don't live long outside. There are probably upwards of 1000 spiders in the average house, born, live, and die there. This time of year they are more visible, as they get horny.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 27, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			That is a myth. House spiders don't live long outside. There are probably upwards of 1000 spiders in the average house, born, live, and die there. This time of year they are more visible, as they get horny.
		
Click to expand...

You know I'm going to have to flamethrower the whole house now don't you..


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2020)

My daughter's decision to bang her head on her bed again when it's daddy's turn to do bed time

Apparently my fault because she doesn't throw herself back for wife. 

Now getting comments like put a lid on the pot so dinner doesn't totally ruin

Not being funny but it's a curry... You can let it cool down and then reheat it will be twice as good ..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 27, 2020)

I’ve just been bitten by a spider
Put on a shirt that was on the bed and felt a sharp sting, put my hand there and felt an insect , so squished it through the shirt.

Looks like a false widow, got me 5 times, just a rash at the mo, but if I start spinning webs I’ll let you know 👍


----------



## Imurg (Apr 27, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’ve just been bitten by a spider
Put on a shirt that was on the bed and felt a sharp sting, put my hand there and felt an insect , so squished it through the shirt.

Looks like a false widow, got me 5 times, just a rash at the mo, but if I start spinning webs I’ll let you know 👍
		
Click to expand...

Would bringing the flamethrower round be an essential journey..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 27, 2020)

It’s already toast 👍


----------



## Imurg (Apr 27, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’s already toast 👍
		
Click to expand...

There could be more....didn't you want to redecorate anyway..?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2020)

There is never only one!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			You know I'm going to have to flamethrower the whole house now don't you..

Click to expand...

Bear in mind there will be the majority of them in the loft, and garage.

And under the bed....


----------



## Imurg (Apr 27, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Bear in mind there will be the majority of them in the loft, and garage.

And under the bed....
		
Click to expand...

Look, I didn't sleep well last night....be lucky to get any shut-eye now...


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Bear in mind there will be the majority of them in the loft, and garage.

And under the bed....
		
Click to expand...

Thank God for loft conversions and detached garages


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 28, 2020)

Banks: Lets make it easier for folk and raise the contactless limit to £45. 

Supermarkets: Great Idea! Wait, what, we have to do something? Nah, we'll just leave it. 

Tesco, take a bow.


----------



## NearHull (Apr 28, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Don't count your chickens yet, I had one of those and cancelled a few hours later and refunded. Hope yours goes through OK.
		
Click to expand...

 Just had the Wickes text that it’s ready to collect.  Ordered at 1400 yesterday.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 28, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Banks: Lets make it easier for folk and raise the contactless limit to £45.

Supermarkets: Great Idea! Wait, what, we have to do something? Nah, we'll just leave it.

Tesco, take a bow.
		
Click to expand...

The new £45 limit didn't work on my card the other day, had to use the pin number.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 28, 2020)

@Imurg did you sleep well with all those spiders crawling around in the dark all over you


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The new £45 limit didn't work on my card the other day, had to use the pin number.
		
Click to expand...

Because they haven't updated the terminal software. Not a massive undertaking to modify the ruleset code. But they choose not to, meaning thousands of people touching the pin pad unnecessarily.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



@Imurg did you sleep well with all those spiders crawling around in the dark all over you
		
Click to expand...

No...no spiders in here....everything's blackenedand scorched though....but it was more to do with the foxes that were barking most of the night.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Banks: Lets make it easier for folk and raise the contactless limit to £45.

Supermarkets: Great Idea! Wait, what, we have to do something? Nah, we'll just leave it.

Tesco, take a bow.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't the first time even before covid. Apple pay when I used to have it was raised to £100 or limitless I can't remember the number but Tesco refuse to accept it. Even put signs on their tills "apple pay limited to £30 in this store"

When I moved to andriod my only annoyance was Tesco. I use their credit card to build up points for meals out with family .. anyways they refuse to support Google pay. You can use your card via it for paying online that's fine but can't use it for paying in stores. Give some poor reason being a business decision.

Have you tried Tesco pay plus on your phone? It's ok.. limited to Tesco stores but can pay for shopping up to £300. You scan your code at the tills using it ..


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2020)

I just spent 1/4 of an hour looking for the I bought today thread as I hadn't seen it for a while and was going to ask if anyone was buying....
Eventually found it and worked out that the reason I hadn't seen it was because I had accidentally Ignored the original poster.....and you can't see a thread started by someone you're ignoring....
PITA......


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			No...no spiders in here....everything's blackenedand scorched though....but it was more to do with the foxes that were barking most of the night.....
		
Click to expand...

I have a random irritation related to spiders ..

I wish the darn things would bugger off living in wing mirrors


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2020)

For once I managed to sleep past 6am this morning, despite the spiders, and was rudely awakened at 6.45 by Barley going ballistic at the door. It was the oil delivery...seriously...before 7am?!


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2020)

Shoddy journalism

The Guardian has an article about New Zealand. Above is a picture "Walkers exercise by Avon Beach in Christchurch. The country has been told it will move to the next recovery phase" with a picture of my local beach 

Who knew I lived in New Zealand not Dorset lol, at least ill be playing golf sooner than everyone else


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 28, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			For once I managed to sleep past 6am this morning, despite the spiders, and was rudely awakened at 6.45 by Barley going ballistic at the door. It was the oil delivery...seriously...before 7am?!
		
Click to expand...

Cheap tho isn't it , ordered 1200 L yesterday at 15.9 p/L


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Cheap tho isn't it , ordered 1200 L yesterday at 15.9 p/L 

Click to expand...

Unreal prices. David ordered ours 3 weeks ago thinking it was rock bottom and it's gone cheaper still - he's not happy!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2020)

It's raining - which is good for the grass and the golf course - but I get wet walking from my back door down the garden to my garden studio workplace.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's raining - which is good for the grass and the golf course - but I get wet walking from my back door down the garden to my garden studio workplace.
		
Click to expand...

Leave your golf waterproof jacket and a hat by the back door.. it's not like we can use them for anything else right now 😂


----------



## chellie (Apr 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's raining - which is good for the grass and the golf course - but I get wet walking from my back door down the garden to my garden studio workplace.
		
Click to expand...

I wish we had had rain like that. Our waterbutt is empty!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’ve just been bitten by a spider
Put on a shirt that was on the bed and felt a sharp sting, put my hand there and felt an insect , so squished it through the shirt.

Looks like a false widow, got me 5 times, just a rash at the mo, but if I start spinning webs I’ll let you know 👍
		
Click to expand...

Remember and post the pics of you in your new Spider man outfit.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 28, 2020)

Mr Tesco, this morning, banging on about how many additional colleagues they've employed...
No mate, if they've been employed they are EMPLOYEES! ….


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Leave your golf waterproof jacket and a hat by the back door.. it's not like we can use them for anything else right now 😂
		
Click to expand...

If only someone like, say, the Chinese had thought of something we could hold over our heads to stop us getting wet......
If only....


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



			If only someone like, say, the Chinese had thought of something we could hold over our heads to stop us getting wet......
If only....
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish in the wind tho!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Mr Tesco, this morning, banging on about how many additional colleagues they've employed...
No mate, if they've been employed they are EMPLOYEES! ….
		
Click to expand...

People are always being rebranded. I missed the exact moment that I stopped being a 'passenger' on the tube and became simply a 'customer' but it happened.


----------



## chellie (Apr 28, 2020)

Pedestrians who can't be bothered being on the correct side of the shared pedestrian/cycle path!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			People are always being rebranded. I missed the exact moment that I stopped being a 'passenger' on the tube and became simply a 'customer' but it happened. 

Click to expand...

We had to rebrand it again for assisting customer on the track to trespassers (going back to an older term)

Don't want to encourage more people to follow suit


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 28, 2020)

Cyclists who come belting down a shared cycle/footpath and expect everyone else to just get out of their way and even then haven't got the decency to say thank you.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 28, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Cyclists who come belting down a shared cycle/footpath and expect everyone else to just get out of their way and even then haven't got the decency to say thank you.
		
Click to expand...

They move when they realise I won't.


----------



## Dando (Apr 28, 2020)

my brain turning to mush today and making the simplest of things so much more difficult to do


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2020)

7 car accident on the M25 this morning, congestion everywhere, M25, A3 were chocka, no queues outside shops though, obviously too wet, so shedloads of cars were replacing the pedestrians, and, no cyclists, they’re all obviously fine weather riders, never saw one braving the weather 🤔

So off to the opposite thread to this now to celebrate no cyclists today 👍👏👏 wusses 🚴


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2020)

The self serving bunch of accountants who are more worried about their image than the welfare of some of their staff changing their minds for the 3rd time in 3 weeks with how to deal with the current situation, not to mention the 2 tiered approach they are now taking (for this week at least)


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 28, 2020)

People that go on social media sites telling everyone they have started to eat healthy,jog ,have started to go to the gym and have lost 5lbs in a week.
3 weeks later they have quit,started to eat more and basically gone back to where they were before.
Weak as piss will power


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 28, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			People that go on social media sites telling everyone they have started to eat healthy,jog ,have started to go to the gym and have lost 5lbs in a week.
3 weeks later they have quit,started to eat more and basically gone back to where they were before.
Weak as piss will power
		
Click to expand...

It's a tough journey that doesn't always run as smooth as hoped when setting out...


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 28, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			We had to rebrand it again for assisting customer on the track to trespassers (going back to an older term)

Don't want to encourage more people to follow suit
		
Click to expand...

I remember getting stuck at Acton Town, on the last train home, many moons ago... Driver announced we were being delayed by a customer on track interaction...


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			People that go on social media sites telling everyone they have started to eat healthy,jog ,have started to go to the gym and have lost 5lbs in a week.
3 weeks later they have quit,started to eat more and basically gone back to where they were before.
Weak as piss will power
		
Click to expand...

glad its nice and easy for you, mind you dont knock the chip off your shoulder


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 28, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			It's a tough journey that doesn't always run as smooth as hoped when setting out...
		
Click to expand...

These people quit so quickly,how about giving it a while first before posting.
You also know from their lifestyles they can’t and won’t keep it up.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			glad its nice and easy for you, mind you dont knock the chip off your shoulder 

Click to expand...

It’s not easy though is it,it’s hard bloody hard.
Too hard for most unfortunately


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			It’s not easy though is it,it’s hard bloody hard.
Too hard for most unfortunately
		
Click to expand...

then why judge them and say "weak as piss will power", why not help and encourage them if youre such an expert?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm in the boat of weight gain ,and this bloody lock down really does make it hard to not add more .
I'm trying to cut out the snacking and it is starting to work ,but a lot of will power is needed  I can tell you.


----------



## Dando (Apr 28, 2020)

Ian Blackford wittering on and on and on and on


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			Ian Blackford wittering on and on and on and on
		
Click to expand...

Hate is a strong word but I believe in this case justified. I HATE HIM!


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 28, 2020)

Why?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2020)

Crazyface said:



Why? 

Click to expand...

Aren't a lot of their flights key routes in and out of Ireland which mutually benefits the Irish and the English .. some who work over here and fly back at weekends


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			then why judge them and say "weak as piss will power", why not help and encourage them if youre such an expert?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously I’m not tarring all with the same brush,many,many people start somewhere and succeed.
I know the type of person I’m on about that’s all I need for it to be an irritation to me.


----------



## Neilds (Apr 28, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			I'm in the boat of weight gain ,and this bloody lock down really does make it hard to not add more .
I'm trying to cut out the snacking and it is starting to work ,but a lot of will power is needed  I can tell you.
		
Click to expand...

Easy tip for you - when you next go shopping, don’t buy any snacks. When you get home and feel hungry, you won’t be able to have a snack and won’t get fat(ter).  
I have lost half a stone this way during lockdown


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 28, 2020)

Not understanding that not all weight gain is because of  snacking/laziness. Some is medical.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 28, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Toothache during the dystopia. Dentist closed to all but "acute emergencies" but what does that even mean -  how bad does it have to get?
		
Click to expand...

Corsodyl mouthwash, the mint flavoured (not the pink one) and not the 24hr stuff. A dentist recommended me it years back when my wisdom teeths were having manoeuvres. It kills all bacteria in your mouth, and should only be used 3 days on the trot. It also stains your teeth if they aren't clean or you drink tea or coffee too soon after.
It used to be only ask for it only at the chemist, but I think that may have been relaxed now.
Either way, it's excellent stuff.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 28, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Toothache during the dystopia. Dentist closed to all but "acute emergencies" but what does that even mean -  how bad does it have to get?
		
Click to expand...

Orajel from the pharmacy. Get the 20% benzocaine version and ignore the instruction to only use it 4 times a day. I always have a tube of it in my pocket just in case and it's great.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 28, 2020)

People whose posts are more than 3 lines long. There is so much being posted that I am now switching off if it's any longer.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2020)

My medication being out of stock. Again. I've been researching apparently a strike in the production plant in France has caused the delay.

Luckily I build up a little back stock of them a few months back when I had issues getting them so I'll be ok until they come back 

Dread Brexit tbh


----------



## Slab (Apr 29, 2020)

Just spent two days with a mushy head cold, the irritation is how the hell did I get it! I’ve been locked up for 41 days with very limited contacts & those were with safeguards


----------



## bobmac (Apr 29, 2020)

Facebook preachers/pastors appearing on my timeline gathering together to live stream in churches/ peoples homes.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 29, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Facebook preachers/pastors appearing on my timeline gathering together to live stream in churches/ peoples homes.


Click to expand...

Just block them and their content


----------



## bobmac (Apr 29, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Just block them and their content

Click to expand...

I report/block them but there are so many


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2020)

Not sure if this should also be in the 'Gladdens the Heart' thread as well.
But I really do hope that the male blackbird that starts singing his lungs out at 4.30am 10 feet from my bedroom window finds a mate SOON.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 29, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Not sure if this should also be in the 'Gladdens the Heart' thread as well.
But I really do hope that the male blackbird that starts singing his lungs out at 4.30am 10 feet from my bedroom window finds a mate SOON.

Click to expand...

My woodpecker must be loved up, as he has disappeared, leaving me in peace.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Toothache during the dystopia. Dentist closed to all but "acute emergencies" but what does that even mean -  how bad does it have to get?
		
Click to expand...

Seriously bad! I broke a tooth in half and spoke to my dentist. Luckily not in pain but even if you are they aren't doing much. There are emergency clinics but he said they are more for acute dental emergencies/injuries. It is probably infected if sore so maybe the GP could prescribe some anti-biotics?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			My woodpecker must be loved up, as he has disappeared, leaving me in peace.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see our one back on the feeders.
Our village Sparrowhawk took her chick in our garden last year.
One of our two hedgehogs back as well.


----------



## chellie (Apr 29, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Facebook preachers/pastors appearing on my timeline gathering together to live stream in churches/ peoples homes.


Click to expand...

None on mine Bob. It is targeted advertising I think off your history.


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2020)

chellie said:



			None on mine Bob. It is targeted advertising I think off your history.
		
Click to expand...

you can turn that off if you dont want targetted ads


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2020)

Targeted ads... "remember that thing you idly clicked on while bored last Tuesday? Here's 27 more of them!"


----------



## Imurg (Apr 29, 2020)

I've found it randomly irritating that I've not been randomly irritated by anything for a while....

And the irony of this post has not passed me by....


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2020)

Neighbours, next door but one either side flouting the lockdown. One doing it a couple of times a week and the other doing it a couple of times a day.

But that isn't what bothers me. Every time Mrs Hobbit sees it she has a right good rant, but not at them.

As for the flouters; their choice, their risk, their fine. And if they catch it and coming knocking at the door, their problem.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Neighbours, next door but one either side flouting the lockdown. One doing it a couple of times a week and the other doing it a couple of times a day.

But that isn't what bothers me. Every time Mrs Hobbit sees it she has a right good rant, but not at them.

As for the flouters; their choice, their risk, their fine. And if they catch it and coming knocking at the door, their problem.
		
Click to expand...

We've got a couple opposite doing the same and social distancing seems alien to them. Another neighbour had a right go at the wife very early in lockdown - serial offender at bedroom window and other neighbour in the road...it was highly amusing as they're normally good pals and share a huge interest in cleaning everything that stays still enough to be cleaned!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

7th jigsaw during lockdown and today the partial completed edge got destroyed and shoved back in the box. It's a random shaped edge and every piece a weird shape - spent two days putting about 6 pieces together. Enough was enough as my neck was killing me...so now it's sore fingers from trying to play a guitar for the first time!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 29, 2020)

people thinking it’s clever to walk down the middle of usually busy NSL roads. Seems the folk who lack common sense that drive on the roads have shifted on to walking on them while they’re stuck at home.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			people thinking it’s clever to walk down the middle of usually busy NSL roads. Seems the folk who lack common sense that drive on the roads have shifted on to walking on them why they’re stuck at home.
		
Click to expand...

Come to Spain. Everyone walks down the middle of the road, moving ot the edge when a car comes...…… usually once an hour.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Yeah, it's an ongoing problem. We decided to let it settle after recent filling and do root canal if that didn't resolve it. Was fine for a while but getting bad again. I know that if I end up at the dental hospital all they can do is pull it out. :-(
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain as have had a number of root canals. Would rather that than lose the tooth so hopefully you can hang tough! Have you thought about temporary filling stuff? Might support it and help it settle?


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not sure that'll help as it was filled properly just back in December. Its a deep in the jaw sort of pain. Has been a bit better today so fingers crossed its going to settle for a while again.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully. I have a couple that play up from time to time but then settle again.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Neighbours, next door but one either side flouting the lockdown. One doing it a couple of times a week and the other doing it a couple of times a day.

But that isn't what bothers me. Every time Mrs Hobbit sees it she has a right good rant, but not at them.

As for the flouters; their choice, their risk, their fine. And if they catch it and coming knocking at the door, their problem.
		
Click to expand...

So what was "it" exactly? 😅


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			So what was "it" exactly? 😅
		
Click to expand...

Do know but its good big hairy legs and tattoos. It been living in our hedge for ages.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 29, 2020)

People who have a go a others for even suggesting they are going to stand in the middle of a deserted playing field and hit golf balls, yet are quite happy to join in the scrum at any shopping outlet (food or otherwise). 

It's getting really annoying.


----------



## Dando (Apr 30, 2020)

Janet Street Porter


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 30, 2020)

I've need to get my bike serviced and there are 3 mobile cycle repair guys in my area but none of them are answering the phone or replying to emails despite saying they are still working.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Couples/people who live together who have to make a show of wishing each other happy birthday/anniversary/whatever on Facebook.
Can't they just say it? 😉
		
Click to expand...

Can I add to your irritation please?

Parents that wish their young children happy birthday on Facebook. These are kids that are far too young to have an account so will only see it if the parent shows it to them.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

Can I just add to your irritation....

Facebook...


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2020)

forgetting to wish mrs fundy happy anniversary on facebook on tuesday, ah well, ive done it on here now


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 30, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Come to Spain. Everyone walks down the middle of the road, moving ot the edge when a car comes...…… usually once an hour.
		
Click to expand...

One of the major problems in Spain is oldish women walking 3 a breast on the pavement and will NOT move when you approach them.

May have changed now with lockdown but doubt it now some can resurface


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255576281971920899
Anybody up north come across this idiot before?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

Anniversary tomorrow. 
Card purchased the other day, nicely sealed in plastic 
Just opened it to write and appropriately lovey-dovey message and.....there's no bloody envelope....
Perfect.
No time to get back to the shops now .....
Fortunately the card is exactly A5 size and we have some plain white A5 envelopes 
I just might get away with it.....


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Anniversary tomorrow.
Card purchased the other day, nicely sealed in plastic
Just opened it to write and appropriately lovey-dovey message and.....there's no bloody envelope....
Perfect.
No time to get back to the shops now .....
Fortunately the card is exactly A5 size and we have some plain white A5 envelopes
I just might get away with it.....
		
Click to expand...

We won't tell!


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Anniversary tomorrow. 
Card purchased the other day, nicely sealed in plastic 
Just opened it to write and appropriately lovey-dovey message and.....there's no bloody envelope....
Perfect.
No time to get back to the shops now .....
Fortunately the card is exactly A5 size and we have some plain white A5 envelopes 
I just might get away with it.....
		
Click to expand...


cant you just wish her happy anniversary on facebook


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

fundy said:



			cant you just wish her happy anniversary on facebook 

Click to expand...

See random irritation earlier...
So that'll be a No....


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Couples/people who live together who have to make a show of wishing each other happy birthday/anniversary/whatever on Facebook.
Can't they just say it? 😉
		
Click to expand...

Or people who post pictures of their children. Or people who wish their underage children happy birthday. Or people who mention dead relatives on what would have been their birthday but it isn’t because dead people DO NOT HAVE BIRTHDAYS etc etc.


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Anniversary tomorrow.
Card purchased the other day, nicely sealed in plastic
Just opened it to write and appropriately lovey-dovey message and.....there's no bloody envelope....
Perfect.
No time to get back to the shops now .....
Fortunately the card is exactly A5 size and we have some plain white A5 envelopes
I just might get away with it.....
		
Click to expand...

It's ours too, I hadn't realised the date, quick dash upstairs to see if my youngest will do a card for me (will cost a fortune I'm sure). Yikes - thank you for sharing !!


----------



## IainP (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Anniversary tomorrow.
Card purchased the other day, nicely sealed in plastic
Just opened it to write and appropriately lovey-dovey message and.....there's no bloody envelope....
Perfect.
No time to get back to the shops now .....
Fortunately the card is exactly A5 size and we have some plain white A5 envelopes
I just might get away with it.....
		
Click to expand...

I know I shouldn't...but isn't an envelope merely something to keep the card safe & clean while it travels through the big bad world and the postal system? And aren't you in the same house?
I know, I suppose logic may not apply in these situations!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

IainP said:



			I know I shouldn't...but isn't an envelope merely something to keep the card safe & clean while it travels through the big bad world and the postal system? And aren't you in the same house?
I know, I suppose logic may not apply in these situations!
		
Click to expand...

You think I'd get away with just producing a card..?
Not a cat in Hell's.....


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 30, 2020)

Lockdown TV shows.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Anniversary tomorrow.
Card purchased the other day, nicely sealed in plastic
Just opened it to write and appropriately lovey-dovey message and.....there's no bloody envelope....
Perfect.
No time to get back to the shops now .....
Fortunately the card is exactly A5 size and we have some plain white A5 envelopes
I just might get away with it.....
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder, ours is on May 24th, or is it the 28th Oh heck !. lol


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Thanks for the reminder, ours is on May 24th, or is it the 28th Oh heck !. lol
		
Click to expand...

Ours in the 24th, so yours must be 28th. Happy to help !


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			You think I'd get away with just producing a card..?
Not a cat in Hell's.....

Click to expand...

Plenty of videos out there 

Just one 






Make one yourself. Little effort


----------



## chrisd (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Anniversary tomorrow.
Card purchased the other day, nicely sealed in plastic
Just opened it to write and appropriately lovey-dovey message and.....there's no bloody envelope....
Perfect.
No time to get back to the shops now .....
Fortunately the card is exactly A5 size and we have some plain white A5 envelopes
I just might get away with it.....
		
Click to expand...

Done that more than once. Last time for my 45th wedding anniversary in February, went back to get the envelope and the guy I spoke to asked to see the receipt for purchase - I wasnt best pleased !


----------



## Diamond (Apr 30, 2020)

Internet forums full of anal threads...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 30, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Thanks for the reminder, ours is on May 24th, or is it the 28th Oh shit !. lol
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I'm sure that MrsWilliamAlex will let you know which one is right. Especially if you think it's the 28th and it's actually the 24th.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 30, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Or people who post pictures of their children. Or people who wish their underage children happy birthday. *Or people who mention dead relatives on what would have been their birthday but it isn’t because dead people DO NOT HAVE BIRTHDAYS etc etc*.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you saw my sisters Facebook today then, sharing a photo of our grandad who died in 1987 saying happy birthday etc. Really bugs the life out of me as she does it for everyone of our grandparents and so does my brother for attention. They even took it a stage further last year posting a photo of our grandparents grave with flowers on and saying how they'd spent their morning cleaning it for them. When in fact they'd only visited and took photos to get the plaudits and attention from like minded social media junkies instead of simply just quietly going about their business safe in the knowledge that they are remembering them.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 30, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Internet forums full of anal threads...

Click to expand...

May I ask what sort of forum that was as if its the right kind I may know someone that's interested.😳


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 30, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Don't worry, I'm sure that MrsWilliamAlex will let you know which one is right. Especially if you think it's the 28th and it's actually the 24th. 

Click to expand...

One of the main reasons for picking the date that I did, very memorable - Mayday, Mayday, Mayday


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2020)

TBH, we just recycle one from pile  we've gathered over the last 34 years, same with xmas and birthday cards  who cares


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Internet forums full of anal threads...

Click to expand...

Annual cards


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Don't worry, I'm sure that MrsWilliamAlex will let you know which one is right. Especially if you think it's the 28th and it's actually the 24th. 

Click to expand...

She does every year,  see my Avatar lol.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 1, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Can I add to your irritation please?

Parents that wish their young children happy birthday on Facebook. These are kids that are far too young to have an account so will only see it if the parent shows it to them.
		
Click to expand...

Can I just add to this. 

Kids parties ages 1-2. 
It’s like having a party for a freaking potato.


----------



## bobmac (May 1, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I report/block them but there are so many
		
Click to expand...

6 more this morning
All blocked and reported.


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2020)

The daily emails I get from Go Outdoors and other camping/caravan websites just make my mood even worse as I miss escaping to my sanctuary


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 1, 2020)

Dando said:



			The daily emails I get from Go Outdoors and other camping/caravan websites just make my mood even worse as I miss escaping to my sanctuary
		
Click to expand...

Do they appear very slowly and then hold everything else up?


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Do they appear very slowly and then hold everything else up?   

Click to expand...

😂🤣


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2020)

Sergio Aguero.


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2020)

Andi Peters.


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2020)

Slime said:



			Andi Peters.
		
Click to expand...

I'll see your Andi Peters and raise you Stephen Mulhern


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2020)

Dando said:



			I'll see your Andi Peters and raise you *Stephen Mulhern*

Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one, I cant bear him. 

Is there a more annoying, unfunny person on this planet than him?


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Glad I'm not the only one, I cant bear him. 

Is there a more annoying, unfunny person on this planet than him?
		
Click to expand...

Keith Lemon!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Keith Lemon!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nah sorry he doesnt come anywhere near that turd Mulhearn.


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Glad I'm not the only one, I cant bear him.

Is there a more annoying, unfunny person on this planet than him?
		
Click to expand...

Miranda!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Glad I'm not the only one, I cant bear him.

Is there a more annoying, unfunny person on this planet than him?
		
Click to expand...

His approach is a low grade, ex Butlins compere from the 1980's who has not realised that we are in 2020. Just awful.

Keith Lemon and Miranda do push him close. I'll also throw in Lenny Henry and Jennifer Saunders. None of these people have made me laugh, ever.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2020)

PieMan said:



			Miranda!
		
Click to expand...

If she was ginger you’d nail it😁


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Nah sorry he doesnt come anywhere near that turd Mulhearn.
		
Click to expand...

he's like that 1 annoying gnat that just wont go away


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2020)

PieMan said:



			Miranda!
		
Click to expand...

Stephen K Amos was as funny as a kick in the plums but luckily he seems to have disappeared from our screens


----------



## Wolf (May 1, 2020)

Dando said:



			he's like that 1 annoying gnat that just wont go away
		
Click to expand...

That's how I feel about Ricky Gervais


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			That's how I feel about Ricky Gervais
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea why everyone thinks he's great


----------



## Wolf (May 1, 2020)

Dando said:



			I have no idea why everyone thinks he's great
		
Click to expand...

So it's not just me then that thinks he's as entertaining as a bout of thrush


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			So it's not just me then that thinks he's as entertaining as a bout of thrush
		
Click to expand...

It certainly isn't.


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			So it's not just me then that thinks he's as entertaining as a bout of thrush
		
Click to expand...

but what about his "whacky" dancing


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 1, 2020)

Not used Mrs 3OTT’s car for 5.5 weeks now and thought we should try and start it up yesterday. It would not start but unlike when trying to turn the car over noise  it was more of a cranking noise.

Probably one of the least technical people in the world but the battery leads had corroded/ oxidised gone grey(I said I was not technical). Car is 5 years old and battery has not been changed. She has only done 4,200 miles, repeat 4200.

Any ideas what the problem is please? New battery!


----------



## Wolf (May 1, 2020)

Dando said:



			but what about his "whacky" dancing
		
Click to expand...

I think you spelt that wrong you, seem to have put a H in there and a C instead of an N... 


Blue in Munich said:



			It certainly isn't.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly there isn't a cream for this type of thrush


----------



## Slab (May 1, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Not used Mrs 3OTT’s car for 5.5 weeks now and thought we should try and start it up yesterday. It would not start but unlike when trying to turn the car over noise  it was more of a cranking noise.

Probably one of the least technical people in the world but the battery leads had corroded/ oxidised gone grey(I said I was not technical). Car is 5 years old and battery has not been changed. She has only done 4,200 miles, repeat 4200.

Any ideas what the problem is please? New battery!
		
Click to expand...


From what you describe I think you’ll find its irreparable, I’ll give you a grand for it?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I think you spelt that wrong you, seem to have put a H in there and a C instead of an N...

*Sadly there isn't a cream for this type of thrush*

Click to expand...

How about a suppository?  No shortage of volunteers to fit it for him.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 1, 2020)

Slab said:



			From what you describe I think you’ll find its irreparable, I’ll give you a grand for it?






Click to expand...

No problem buddy. If you increase the offer to 1200 I will deliver to Mauritius


----------



## Kellfire (May 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I take it you saw my sisters Facebook today then, sharing a photo of our grandad who died in 1987 saying happy birthday etc. Really bugs the life out of me as she does it for everyone of our grandparents and so does my brother for attention. They even took it a stage further last year posting a photo of our grandparents grave with flowers on and saying how they'd spent their morning cleaning it for them. When in fact they'd only visited and took photos to get the plaudits and attention from like minded social media junkies instead of simply just quietly going about their business safe in the knowledge that they are remembering them.
		
Click to expand...

It’s pathetic. Some people post on my mum’s Facebook and say “Happy Heavenly Birthday” on both her birthday and the anniversary of her dying. It’s so messed up. So I’ve taken to posting jokes about her death every year just to make people uncomfortable. 🤣


----------



## Wolf (May 1, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It’s pathetic. Some people post on my mum’s Facebook and say “Happy Heavenly Birthday” on both her birthday and the anniversary of her dying. It’s so messed up. So I’ve taken to posting jokes about her death every year just to make people uncomfortable. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with you it is pathetic, I got asked why don't i post about my wife's birthday or kids. Simple answer when its my wife's I roll over in bed and say happy birthday, as for kids I speak to them as well who'd have thought of doing that aye...

When my brother and sister posted it on a Facebook, I commented saying I didn't know heaven had the Internet for nan and grandad to see it. About 5mins later my Dad replied to my comment saying they don't plus his parents aren't there anymore they're worm food 😂.


----------



## Kellfire (May 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Absolutely agree with you it is pathetic, I got asked why don't i post about my wife's birthday or kids. Simple answer when its my wife's I roll over in bed and say happy birthday, as for kids I speak to them as well who'd have thought of doing that aye...

When my brother and sister posted it on a Facebook, I commented saying I didn't know heaven had the Internet for nan and grandad to see it. About 5mins later my Dad replied to my comment saying they don't plus his parents aren't there anymore they're worm food 😂.
		
Click to expand...

One of my girlfriend’s friends will post on Facebook after they’ve had a Zoom chat during lockdown, tagging them all into the post and saying JUST HAD AN AMAZING CATCH UP WITH SO AND SO. 

What the hell is that? Do people actually care when someone has a boring conversation with each other?!


----------



## Slab (May 1, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			One of my girlfriend’s friends will post on Facebook after they’ve had a Zoom chat during lockdown, tagging them all into the post and saying JUST HAD AN AMAZING CATCH UP WITH SO AND SO.

What the hell is that? Do people actually care when someone has a boring conversation with each other?!
		
Click to expand...

Folk are generally daft

Here's one for you, I saw a post on a golf forum called _'*I played Today'*_ where players post some real mundane comment about the last game they had!


----------



## Bazzatron (May 1, 2020)

Workers who book annual leave but still check emails and reply, the company is laughing at you, it can wait, enjoy your time off.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2020)

Dando said:



			Stephen K Amos was as funny as a kick in the plums but luckily he seems to have disappeared from our screens
		
Click to expand...

Wish Paddy Mcguiness would disappear


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 1, 2020)

Who are all these people that are not liked as comics?
I haven't heard of any of them except Miranda and Gervais. And I have to agree they are not at all funny.
I wouldn't cross the road to see them if you paid me.

Too old, I suppose.


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Who are all these people that are not liked as comics?
I haven't heard of any of them except Miranda and Gervais. And I have to agree they are not at all funny.
I wouldn't cross the road to see them if you paid me.

Too old, I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see what all the fuss is with Elton John, the guy would struggle carrying a tune in a bucket but he's made millions


----------



## sunshine (May 1, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Or people who mention dead relatives on what would have been their birthday but it isn’t because dead people DO NOT HAVE BIRTHDAYS etc etc.
		
Click to expand...


_*You ok hun? Forever in your heart, I'm sure she's watching over you. Time for some projection: she would be so proud of you, she would have loved your message. Need some love hearts etc to make this better *_


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

Dando said:



			I don't see what all the fuss is with Elton John, the guy would struggle carrying a tune in a bucket but he's made millions
		
Click to expand...

he's def not my cup of tea, but you could argue his was good in the 70's... not since though


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			That's how I feel about Ricky Gervais
		
Click to expand...

This surprises me tbh. 
i fully get he’s marmite and wouldn’t try and convert anyone, but some of the things just A few pages ago made me think you’d like his sort of stuff. He’s all over the faux sympathy posts etc.

I really didn’t like the office. the. Saw his stand up and have been hooked ever since.

Afterlife imo is outstanding. Binged both series this last week.

anyways, I’ll raise anyones suggestions to Lee Evans. The second he couldn’t run around on stage looking like an idiot and distracting people from the fact his jokes are awful, he quit.


----------



## BrianM (May 1, 2020)

The last week I’ve been alternating between walking to the duck pond or around the canal.
The canal is fine, everyone social distancing as much as possible.
As for the duck pond, the amount of people driving here then taking there dogs out of the car to go for their daily exercise is scary.
Also at the Scottish Natural Heritage offices, cars getting dumped so they can then walk around the golf course.
Even seen a family stick on there rucksacks and away they go, an absolute joke.


----------



## fundy (May 1, 2020)

Dads 75th today, a phone call all hes going to get today sadly. Will make it up to him down the line though


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

BrianM said:



			The last week I’ve been alternating between walking to the duck pond or around the canal.
The canal is fine, everyone social distancing as much as possible.
As for the duck pond, the amount of people driving here then taking there dogs out of the car to go for their daily exercise is scary.
Also at the Scottish Natural Heritage offices, cars getting dumped so they can then walk around the golf course.
Even seen a family stick on there rucksacks and away they go, an absolute joke.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it been up the great glen way a few times on the bike, do that quite a bit before the lock down, you never saw a sole... coming down on wednesday, was packed  dozens heading up there and all had driven, same on the golf course the car park was rammed last time i went past it;(
theres a duck pond in the SNH car park, near the exit if that any good for you with the kids,


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

journalists on the scottish First ministers daily broardcaste asking the same questions over and over again.


----------



## Wolf (May 1, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			This surprises me tbh.
i fully get he’s marmite and wouldn’t try and convert anyone, but some of the things just A few pages ago made me think you’d like his sort of stuff. He’s all over the faux sympathy posts etc.

I really didn’t like the office. the. Saw his stand up and have been hooked ever since.

Afterlife imo is outstanding. Binged both series this last week.

anyways, I’ll raise anyones suggestions to Lee Evans. The second he couldn’t run around on stage looking like an idiot and distracting people from the fact his jokes are awful, he quit.
		
Click to expand...

Can't stand him whatsoever, don't find him in the slightest bit funny that goes for his TV programmes, stand up or hosting of events. Even when he comes on for an interview I turn off.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 1, 2020)

Crystal ball gazers ...


----------



## BrianM (May 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Tell me about it been up the great glen way a few times on the bike, do that quite a bit before the lock down, you never saw a sole... coming down on wednesday, was packed  dozens heading up there and all had driven, same on the golf course the car park was rammed last time i went past it;(
theres a duck pond in the SNH car park, near the exit if that any good for you with the kids,
		
Click to expand...

We stop by on the way back as we always take bread for the ducks.
I know we are lucky to have all this on our door step, but the selfishness of some people is unbelievable.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 1, 2020)

Piers Moron.    Can we just end this sub-thread now?


----------



## Kellfire (May 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Sorry but just asking for the sake of the conversation, why does she still have a Facebook page?   It's going to be a magnet for those people.
		
Click to expand...

 She barely used it so it just slipped our mind. She was a lurker. I think my brother has since had it removed since her last “birthday”.


----------



## drdel (May 1, 2020)

Idiots with kids playing with bucket and spades in the Club's bunkers.

Other idiots cycling up the fairway and straight across the green !!

More idiots with dogs on the course throwing balls to 'play' fetch.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			How about a suppository?  No shortage of volunteers to fit it for him.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt there is much room to fit one as he seems to be up there himself


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2020)

Dando said:



			I don't see what all the fuss is with Elton John, the guy would struggle carrying a tune in a bucket but he's made millions
		
Click to expand...

He is bad, but he would still hammer Paul McCartney in a game of top trumps!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 1, 2020)

I am using evenings and weekend days to sort through thousands of photographs that we have in the loft; not in photo albums - and largely having fallen out of their photo-envelopes.  And just when I start to think I have broken the back of it - I find another box or small case packed to the gunwales with hundreds more 

But my Mrs is feeling very grateful as she has wanted this done for about ten years...

As I said to my wife.  What is the point of keeping 20 pictures of - say - the ruins of Jumieges Abbey in Normandy - taken in the days before we had our own computer and access to the internet...Maybe a handful where the family are grinning into the camera...but of ruins?  Nah - bin for that lot.  So much expense for so little present day benefit.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			I doubt there is much room to fit one as he seems to be up there himself
		
Click to expand...

Fair point well presented.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2020)

Slime said:



			He is bad, but he would still hammer Paul McCartney in a game of top trumps!
		
Click to expand...

McCartney wouldn't even make it into that top trumps deck.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 1, 2020)

We have a cocker spaniel and clip her ourselves. We bought proper clippers, have been doing it for years now. For some reason she has taken the hump when we do her feet. We now have to use scissors and we just can't them looking as sharp. We did her this afternoon, she is lovely and smooth apart from 4 scrappy looking paws 😡.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 1, 2020)

"Instagram Influencer" as a job title. Nobody gives a fck what you're selling.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 1, 2020)

When the just eat app messes up and sends my order to the wrong address (just randomly changed it for no reason), the recipients kept their free meal!

I thankfully got a refund.

When this (lockdown) is all over I will drop a card through their door (they live nearby) and let them know it was on the house and not me, you know, just in case they were worried.


----------



## Dando (May 1, 2020)

My just eat take away delivery being delayed for the 4th time. It was originally ordered at 7.30


----------



## fundy (May 1, 2020)

RNLI being called out early evening on all accounts to rescue 2 surfers whod got into difficulties


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 1, 2020)

Just Eat and Deliveroo


----------



## Fade and Die (May 1, 2020)

drdel said:



			Idiots with kids playing with bucket and spades in the Club's bunkers.

Other idiots cycling up the fairway and straight across the green !!

More idiots with dogs on the course throwing balls to 'play' fetch.
		
Click to expand...

I found the two idiots on the green more annoying!😁


----------



## bobmac (May 2, 2020)

So and so authored this book.
No he didn't, he wrote the book, which makes him the author.
If he is an actor, she is an actress.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 2, 2020)

Normal service returning to the "reprehensible" tory right wing press of blowing smoke up.....


----------



## Fromtherough (May 2, 2020)

My little toe. My daughter woke up during the night after a bad dream, I went and settled her down. Sneaking out of her room, I banged my little toe off her bed frame. Let out an involuntary “Ayaz!!!”, waking the whole house up. Took 2 hours to get her back to sleep.


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2020)

who ever the knob/s were who cut down two trees in the middle of the Merkinch nature reserve during nesting season.... why, just why?


----------



## rosecott (May 2, 2020)

Tiresome left wingers


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			who ever the knob/s were who cut down two trees in the middle of the Merkinch nature reserve during nesting season.... why, just why?
		
Click to expand...

It's happening all along the route of HS2 as well...


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Tiresome left wingers
		
Click to expand...

They just don't give up, boring and predictable as well as tiresome.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2020)

Gonna be a hard day, we've to pick up our beloved Millie's ashes from the Vets today


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Gonna be a hard day, we've to pick up our beloved Millie's ashes from the Vets today 

Click to expand...

Chin up mate, got anywhere special to scatter them?


----------



## richart (May 2, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Tiresome left wingers
		
Click to expand...

Ryan Giggs ?


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Chin up mate, got anywhere special to scatter them?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, some out our front and back yard and some in the wife's family plot, where our last dog's ashes are from 15 years ago.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Ryan Giggs ?
		
Click to expand...

Hmm yoga does keep you fit .. is he working his way through the family’s lady folk again 🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (May 2, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Yes, some out our front and back yard and some in the wife's family plot, where our last dog's ashes are from 15 years ago.

Click to expand...

Sad day. I did find some comfort in getting Max home again though. He sits on top of a cabinet behind me with a cuddly toy that I sewed and stuffed with his fur...


----------



## bobmac (May 2, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Author is a noun and a verb.
Actor is not gender-specific.
		
Click to expand...

Not in my house


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It's happening all along the route of HS2 as well...
		
Click to expand...

thats state sponsored vandals, this was just knobs


----------



## MegaSteve (May 2, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			thats state sponsored vandals, this was just knobs
		
Click to expand...

One in the same as far as I am concerned...


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2020)

A good friend lost his father last night, even worse his mother has terminal cancer  Am too far away to be able to help apart from advice on the end of a phone


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Sad day. I did find some comfort in getting Max home again though. He sits on top of a cabinet behind me with a cuddly toy that I sewed and stuffed with his fur...
		
Click to expand...

Her favourite Itsy Bitsy spider toy she played with since just a pup.  Will be buried beside her, it looks like something out of Frankenstien with all the stitches, from over the years of sewing legs and bits back on.  
The house feels so empty and quiet, the wife and I spoke to each other through the dog, tell your mum or tell your dad . So sad


----------



## AmandaJR (May 2, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Her favourite Itsy Bitsy spider toy she played with since just a pup.  Will be buried beside her, it looks like something out of Frankenstien with all the stitches, from over the years of sewing legs and bits back on. 
The house feels so empty and quiet, the wife and I spoke to each other through the dog, tell your mum or tell your dad . So sad 

Click to expand...

Max's favourite Teddy (no ears or nose!) sits with him too. We also do the communicate through the dogs. It breaks your heart but I always say I'd take the pain again for a hug with my boy. He was a dog amongst dogs for sure. Thoughts with you and your wife.


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2020)

Trying to de-tar a black car!


----------



## USER1999 (May 2, 2020)

Mrs Mogs. She has decided to do a major tidy of her study. There are boxes and boxes of stuff to be got rid of. Why now? OK, she has time, but where does she think all this crap is going to go. Charity shops, closed, 2nd hand book shops, closed, rubbish dump closed. What is the point?

She is just going to stack it somewhere else, garage, utility room, laundry room, where it will just be in the sodding way for the duration. It was OK where it was.

I need to do the same in the garage, but, there is no point in starting until the tips open, and movement is freed up.

Oh, and typing on this flipping keyboard. It is rubbish.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2020)

HID moaning she can't find any of her garden stuff in the garage. No wonder woman. You just chuck stuff in there randomly and in no order. She's spent the afternoon taking it all out onto the lawn, going through it, and moaning she still can't find what she's looking for. Decided it was time for a tactical withdrawal and wandered around to the local Co-Op for some milk


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID moaning she can't find any of her garden stuff in the garage. No wonder woman. You just chuck stuff in there randomly and in no order. She's spent the afternoon taking it all out onto the lawn, going through it, and moaning she still can't find what she's looking for. Decided it was time for a tactical withdrawal and wandered around to the local Co-Op for some milk
		
Click to expand...


you not self isolating anymore after your inconclusive test Homie?


----------



## User20205 (May 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			you not self isolating anymore after your inconclusive test Homie?
		
Click to expand...

High risk also 😱 I’ve been concerned about the results of the second, hopefully conclusive, test


----------



## Italian outcast (May 2, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Her favourite Itsy Bitsy spider toy she played with since just a pup.  Will be buried beside her, it looks like something out of Frankenstien with all the stitches, from over the years of sewing legs and bits back on. 
The house feels so empty and quiet, the wife and I spoke to each other through the dog, tell your mum or tell your dad . So sad 

Click to expand...

We do this
A regular master & hounds discussion is "well lads & lasses - will we get a new one?"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			you not self isolating anymore after your inconclusive test Homie?
		
Click to expand...

Second test came back negative on Tuesday. Now completed the mandatory medical suspension and now cleared to work


----------



## Rlburnside (May 2, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			I found the two idiots on the green more annoying!😁

View attachment 30374

Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Second test came back negative on Tuesday. Now completed the mandatory medical suspension and now cleared to work
		
Click to expand...


great news, couldve put your fans out of their worry 4 days ago tho!


----------



## Rlburnside (May 2, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			I found the two idiots on the green more annoying!😁

View attachment 30374

Click to expand...




Fade and Die said:



			I found the two idiots on the green more annoying!😁

View attachment 30374

Click to expand...

That looks a nice hole and familiar where is it


----------



## Stuart_C (May 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Second test came back negative on Tuesday. Now completed the mandatory medical suspension and now cleared to work
		
Click to expand...

Great news H, glad you got sorted so quickly and back to your best. Your lucky you've got a testing centre at the racecourse too 👍


----------



## Stuart_C (May 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			great news, couldve put your fans out of their worry 4 days ago tho!
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget the stalkers too 🤭


----------



## User20205 (May 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Great news H, glad you got sorted so quickly and back to your best. Your lucky you've got a testing centre at the racecourse too 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yep, weight off my mind


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Great news H, glad you got sorted so quickly and back to your best. Your lucky you've got a testing centre at the racecourse too 👍
		
Click to expand...

Not my fault it's one of the local ones although given the number of re-tests there on Sunday not sure exactly how efficient it has been. I was worried as the next nearest one at the time was Newbury


----------



## Fade and Die (May 2, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			That looks a nice hole and familiar where is it
		
Click to expand...

18th at Hartswood in Brentwood Essex. It’s a Muni but a real cracking course... and never looked better 😢


----------



## Rlburnside (May 2, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			18th at Hartswood in Brentwood Essex. It’s a Muni but a real cracking course... and never looked better 😢
		
Click to expand...

I've played at Brentwood gc but not  Hartswood it does look good, I've got relatives that live in Wickford so next time I'm down will try and get a game there


----------



## Fade and Die (May 2, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			I've played at Brentwood gc but not  Hartswood it does look good, I've got relatives that live in Wickford so next time I'm down will try and get a game there
		
Click to expand...

Not too dissimilar but Hartswood is more mature and half the price, this is looking down the 15th....


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 2, 2020)

Lovely looking pup.  But what's the shadow...Darth Vader?


----------



## pokerjoke (May 2, 2020)

therod said:



			Yep, weight off my mind
		
Click to expand...

Your mind?i haven’t slept
There were people asking how he was and Homer wasn’t responding I was fearing the worst although apparently he was online.
Anyway a good nights sleep will help


----------



## User20205 (May 2, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Your mind?i haven’t slept
There were people asking how he was and Homer wasn’t responding I was fearing the worst although apparently he was online.
Anyway a good nights sleep will help
		
Click to expand...

It’s easy to be flippant about the virus, but when someone you know is in danger, it’s real worry. #staysafe


----------



## Stuart_C (May 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Not my fault it's one of the local ones* although given the number of re-tests there on Sunday not sure exactly how efficient it has been. I was worried as the next nearest one at the time was Newbury
		
Click to expand...

 No need to be defensive Homer, it was a general comment 👍🏻

Unless you’ve got something to share with us 😉


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			18th at Hartswood in Brentwood Essex. It’s a Muni but a real cracking course... and never looked better 😢
		
Click to expand...

I must add it to my list to play 

Brentwood is My fav course in the area , I find for the price it's great value and stunning views 

But this looks brilliant


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			We do this
A regular master & hounds discussion is "well lads & lasses - will we get a new one?" 

Click to expand...

I think we should get another dog after a while, I hate talking to myself , but HIDs says no way could she go through this again.
I told her the last time when we lost Gizzy and 2 years later got Millie 13.5 years ago, " don't worry this one will see both of us away ".
So I'm in the  bad books now, she'd probably have felt better if I had popped my clogs


----------



## harpo_72 (May 2, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I think we should get another dog after a while, I hate talking to myself , but HIDs says no way could she go through this again.
I told her the last time when we lost Gizzy and 2 years later got Millie 13.5 years ago, " don't worry this one will see both of us away ".
So I'm in the  bad books now, she'd probably have felt better if I had popped my clogs 

Click to expand...

Ah you failed to keep up your side of the bargain ...!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Ah you failed to keep up your side of the bargain ...!
		
Click to expand...

So did she


----------



## harpo_72 (May 2, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			So did she 

Click to expand...

Sounds like you should get another dog  they aid communication and keep you fit


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2020)

Suffering from a massive dose of "Can't be Arsed" today.......


----------



## Stuart_C (May 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Suffering from a massive dose of "Can't be Arsed" today.......
		
Click to expand...

Ive been like that for the majority of lockdown. Struggled big time.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Suffering from a massive dose of "Can't be Arsed" today.......
		
Click to expand...

It’s Sunday
Have a day off mate 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Ive been like that for the majority of lockdown. Struggled big time.
		
Click to expand...

You're not alone mate, hang in there.


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’s Sunday
Have a day off mate 👍
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh great...another one


----------



## Hobbit (May 3, 2020)

Spending 2 hours up a ladder putting mesh on the 3 exit holes on the chimney. I'd already cleared the Starling's nest that was sitting on top of the extractor fan in the bathroom. 

Not the easiest of jobs in 34*C and being dive bombed by two very pee'd off Starlings.

A bonus, HID is letting me open a bottle of wine an hour early


----------



## Fromtherough (May 3, 2020)

The way American’s pronounce the name ‘Craig’. I’m not called Craig, nor do I know anyone called Craig. I just hate the way American’s say it.


----------



## Wolf (May 3, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			The way American’s pronounce the name ‘Craig’. I’m not called Craig, nor do I know anyone called Craig. I just hate the way American’s say it.
		
Click to expand...

I'll hugely second this as more than a random irritation as it is my name and to  sometimes my wife says it in an American just to annoy me 😒


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 3, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			The way American’s pronounce the name ‘Craig’. I’m not called Craig, nor do I know anyone called Craig. I just hate the way American’s say it.
		
Click to expand...

When I was a young assistant golf pro I used to really piss off overbearing American golfers by asking them which part of Canada they came from.
[Apart from the one who gave me 4 crisp tenners for a £4 putter, £10 notes were a rarity in those days. Tempted but stayed honest]


----------



## rosecott (May 3, 2020)

CrazyFace when he's at a loose end.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 3, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			When I was a young assistant golf pro I used to really piss off overbearing American golfers by asking them which part of Canada they came from.
[Apart from the one who gave me 4 crisp tenners for a £4 putter, £10 notes were a rarity in those days. Tempted but stayed honest]
		
Click to expand...

If you ever want fun with the Japanese, just ask them if they are Korean... guaranteed explosion !
The other one that gets a nibble is to imply Dutch drivers are crap because they wear cloggs ( that and do the fast show sketch 🤣) 

Yes I was rejected from the foreign office


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			If you ever want fun with the Japanese, just ask them if they are Korean... guaranteed explosion !
The other one that gets a nibble is to imply Dutch drivers are crap because they wear cloggs ( that and do the fast show sketch 🤣)

Yes I was rejected from the foreign office
		
Click to expand...

better still ask a Kiwi where in Aus they come from and vice versa


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			better still ask a Kiwi where in Aus they come from and vice versa

Click to expand...


pretty much the opening question to any cricket overseas pro, which part of "wrong country" are you from? Just not the real quicks


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2020)

Trying to import CD's with guest artists as a single CD on iTunes.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I feel your pain on this one.
		
Click to expand...

I take it from that there is no known solution then Karen? ☹️


----------



## USER1999 (May 3, 2020)

You used to have a box to tick called compilations or something. This made it one album. No idea where they hide it now.


----------



## USER1999 (May 3, 2020)

The ability to have compilations (so the artist remained the main one on the album, so when listing by artist, the sub ones didn't appear) was by only real reason to stick with Apple. 

Then Apple killed my ipod, and my new one (battery died about 1 week out of a one year warranty), and my ipad. Afterwhich, I just decided it wasn't that much of an issue, and went all in on Android.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I hadn't actually realised what had happened until I thought there were lots of albums missing from my library. Found them all under "various" - basically anything that had any track featuring a guest. I'd assume they can be tidied up but life's too short (so far - maybe the lockdown will see my priorities change)
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got the job of putting all the music Mrs. BiM wants onto an SD card for the new car. She is a huge Rod Stewart fan; first CD is volume 4 of the songbook, 15 tracks across 7 different “albums”. Apparently if you buy it as a download it doesn’t do this, but why do that when you already have the CD?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The ability to have compilations (so the artist remained the main one on the album, so when listing by artist, the sub ones didn't appear) was by only real reason to stick with Apple.

Then Apple killed my ipod, and my new one (battery died about 1 week out of a one year warranty), and my ipad. Afterwhich, I just decided it wasn't that much of an issue, and went all in on Android.
		
Click to expand...

We have a family Apple music subscription but we have gone from 3 iPhones in the house to just 1. It doesn't matter though as apple music works on android devices as well.  I'm fairly new to the whole playlist concept but now I understand it I think it is great.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 3, 2020)

Posters who write posts like they're writing an essay for a GCSE exam.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 3, 2020)

People moaning how old folks don't like change be it dress code, anything, or are alien to the modern world, yet don't complain when old folks are putting themselves out for us all right now. 
I didn't hear any complaints about the attire of a certain fine Gent in his collar, tie and suit recently. (Top man BTW)


----------



## PNWokingham (May 3, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’ve got the job of putting all the music Mrs. BiM wants onto an SD card for the new car. She is a huge Rod Stewart fan; first CD is volume 4 of the songbook, 15 tracks across 7 different “albums”. Apparently if you buy it as a download it doesn’t do this, but why do that when you already have the CD?
		
Click to expand...

sounds like time to throw in the towel and go Rich and go Spotify - you can even use my ace playlist "Paul's Best of the Best"!


----------



## USER1999 (May 3, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			sounds like time to throw in the towel and go Rich and go Spotify - you can even use my ace playlist "Paul's Best of the Best"!
		
Click to expand...

One song? Is it I am the one and only?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			sounds like time to throw in the towel and go Rich and go Spotify - you can even use my ace playlist "Paul's Best of the Best"!
		
Click to expand...

Having seen how they rip the artists off Paul I refuse to use them.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

socialists


----------



## harpo_72 (May 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			socialists 

Click to expand...

And Prosecco, designer shoes and posh watches ... how can they be socialists 🤣🤣 


Quite easy really 👍


----------



## IainP (May 4, 2020)

A rude awakening.
The string of a fair sized picture above the bed decided to fail whilst I was sleeping. Plasters now applied, glass removed.
Actually, probably for the "grateful" thread, my better half had gone downstairs a bit back to sort a dog out and was still downstairs thankfully.


----------



## patricks148 (May 4, 2020)

indigestion from drinking too much red wine


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2020)

Pop-up message on my work computer - "Software Center - Your computer is about to restart" with a countdown of 2 hours 36 minute. The pop-up sits on top of every other window permanently, can't be minimised, and the two buttons are 'restart' or 'hide' - the hide button is greyed out and you can't click on it. So my options are restart immediately when I'm half way through doing something, or have this obnoxious pop-up in front of all my other windows so I have to keep moving it out of the way.


----------



## Slab (May 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Pop-up message on my work computer - "Software Center - Your computer is about to restart" with a countdown of 2 hours 36 minute. The pop-up sits on top of every other window permanently, can't be minimised, and the two buttons are 'restart' or 'hide' - the hide button is greyed out and you can't click on it. So my options are restart immediately when I'm half way through doing something, or have this obnoxious pop-up in front of all my other windows so I have to keep moving it out of the way. 

Click to expand...

I remember that, very annoying. I had the IT bloke deactivate it pronto


----------



## sunshine (May 4, 2020)

drdel said:



			Other idiots cycling up the fairway and straight across the green !!
		
Click to expand...

Obviously this is out of order.



drdel said:



			More idiots with dogs on the course throwing balls to 'play' fetch.
		
Click to expand...

Is this a problem? As long as owners pick up the dog poo.



drdel said:



			Idiots with kids playing with bucket and spades in the Club's bunkers.
		
Click to expand...

This made me laugh, but what's wrong with this?

Nobody is playing golf so does it matter if the bunkers have footprints in them and children are running around the fairways?


----------



## Italian outcast (May 4, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Obviously this is out of order.



Is this a problem? As long as owners pick up the dog poo.



This made me laugh, but what's wrong with this?

Nobody is playing golf so does it matter if the bunkers have footprints in them and children are running around the fairways?
		
Click to expand...

But I could have made a sand-save - if it hadn't been for those pesky kids


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 4, 2020)

Still iTunes. We can now either have all the tracks from one CD in one group but in a compilation folder, or numerous folders all over the place under the artist folder. Management has gone for the option of transferring them as compilations, which means so far that 3 multi disc CDs have been split between 2 different folders. 

But apparently resolvable if you pay to download CDs you already own from Apple. ☹️🤬🤬


----------



## harpo_72 (May 4, 2020)

Electric trimmers breaking down just as I had started and then when being fixed correctly still refusing to get the job done !

after using some magical language and lube .. they worked, allowing me to butcher what hair I have.


----------



## chrisd (May 4, 2020)

Barclays flippin bank

Bankers are very nearly the right description


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2020)

Adam Devine. ....Who? Basically Jack Black re-incarnated. Talks the same and acts EXACTLY the same. He's utter.........and very annoying...like Jack Black.


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2020)

Those cringey, saccharine sweet Nationwide adverts where they have actors pretending to be doing webcam chats.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Those cringey, saccharine sweet Nationwide adverts where they have actors pretending to be doing webcam chats.
		
Click to expand...

All the poetic Nationwide adverts. Maybe once but after that they get exponentially more irritating.


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2020)

20 mins in direct sunlight, around 5pm, without a hat or t-shirt. I am smothered in after sun. Got caught out July 2 years ago, thinking half an hour would be ok. Once the sun gains strength here it is brutal.

Not looking forward to tonight, or showering in the morning. Thankfully, nothing planned for tomorrow. First time aircon is on too.


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			All the poetic Nationwide adverts. Maybe once but after that they get exponentially more irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Hate them with a blind passion.


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2020)

not being invited to the forum catch up on zoom


----------



## Wolf (May 5, 2020)

The news that's confirmed a boxing match between Eddie Hall & Hafthor Bjornsson will take place live on our screens next year.


----------



## Piece (May 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Hate them with a blind passion.
		
Click to expand...

Yes x a lot.


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2020)

Seem to be feeling the anger a lot more thanks to being trapped indoors. I just tried to record some guitar for a track in Garageband at lunch, but my fingers wouldn't co-operate and I played like crap so it was a total waste of time. Now sat fuming at my own hands for letting me down and wasting an hour.


----------



## i*windows (May 5, 2020)

realising that I dont have enough posts to try and sell something, so I have to randomly create new posts, even though I've been here for a long time, but never said much


----------



## Wolf (May 5, 2020)

Going to the toilet only to realise after the event there's an empty toilet roll on the holder my wife's moved the new toilet rolls from the cupboard in the bathroom to the on on the landing... I mean seriously why would you do that😒

Fortunately redeemed herself a few mins later... See things that Gladden the Heart


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

Sky

Cant call and advising it is likely to be a 2 hour wait on the message system then systematically logging you out every half an hour!


----------



## i*windows (May 5, 2020)

thinking that my lock down goatie makes me look like one of the three musketeers, but my better half telling me otherwise


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2020)

Garmin S60
Dug out my Mac to update the courses 

Sat through it

Complete 

Then goes "no courses found"

So now the watch claims no courses even though it lists them as having it


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Garmin S60
Dug out my Mac to update the courses 

Sat through it

Complete 

Then goes "no courses found"

So now the watch claims no courses even though it lists them as having it
		
Click to expand...


daft question but do you have the GPS on


----------



## Bazzatron (May 5, 2020)

Lazy people who just can't be arsed. We're 2 weeks away from go live after 2 years working on a system transformation, now's not the time you nobs.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			daft question but do you have the GPS on
		
Click to expand...

I do indeed 

However what fixed it (after a second install) was turning it on and off

Boom it's there 

When my course re opens the second 9 is now completely mapped 

Just need game golf to map it


----------



## patricks148 (May 5, 2020)

making your one trip for the week to the supermarket, having to put up with idiots who don't SD or obay the direction arrows in the store, only to get home a have forgotten the only thing i actually needed


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			making your one trip for the week to the supermarket, having to put up with idiots who don't SD or obay the direction arrows in the store, only to get home a have forgotten the only thing i actually needed

Click to expand...

So that means you made a non-essential journey? Tut tut.


----------



## patricks148 (May 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			So that means you made a non-essential journey? Tut tut.
		
Click to expand...

i know
i have of course done the decent thing and handed myself in at the local Police station


----------



## AmandaJR (May 5, 2020)

Peston - pontificating poncey pillock.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 5, 2020)

Lockdown and feeling like a volcano ready to explode....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			The news that's confirmed a boxing match between Eddie Hall & Hafthor Bjornsson will take place live on our screens next year.
		
Click to expand...

I was mulling this over on my drive home from work. These guys are huge muscular lumps with little mobility or flexibility. I'm trying to imagine them swinging a punch, ducking a punch, moving around a ring, basically doing anything a proper boxer would do. I can't get past a comedy visualisation of two blokes in sumo fatsuits wiggling their arms about in a futile manner. (I know they are not fat but it is the arm movement of the analogy that I see)

They have a niche, boxing is not it.


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Lockdown and *feeling like a volcano ready to explode*....
		
Click to expand...

May I make a recommendation?


----------



## Wolf (May 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was mulling this over on my drive home from work. These guys are huge muscular lumps with little mobility or flexibility. I'm trying to imagine them swinging a punch, ducking a punch, moving around a ring, basically doing anything a proper boxer would do. I can't get past a comedy visualisation of two blokes in sumo fatsuits wiggling their arms about in a futile manner. (I know they are not fat but it is the arm movement of the analogy that I see)

They have a niche, boxing is not it.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely why it's irritating me as they have no niche in this sporting arena. Eddie Hall is past his strongman best and Thor is breaking records with lifts but watching them box will be dull and like watching 2 buses over take each other on a single lane carriageway


----------



## Bazzatron (May 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Peston - pontificating poncey pillock.
		
Click to expand...

We'll be back to normal by the time he's finished his question.


----------



## SatchFan (May 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Seem to be feeling the anger a lot more thanks to being trapped indoors. I just tried to record some guitar for a track in Garageband at lunch, but my fingers wouldn't co-operate and I played like crap so it was a total waste of time. Now sat fuming at my own hands for letting me down and wasting an hour. 

Click to expand...

I sometimes feel that playing guitar is a bit like golf. Some days I pick it up and feel like I can play like Eddie Van Halen and the next day like Eddie the Eagle.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 5, 2020)

Another politics thread.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 5, 2020)

Booking a flight, airline says they are flying make payments adjust hotel bookings ... then airline cancels 24 hrs later when the flight booking is for 12 days in advance.
i know the situation is fluid, but really there is no intention to fly, just to take money and then only offer something else .. which then won’t let you pay.
I had no choice but to book as they are telling everyone it’s going and me saying they aren’t is not credible despite me being completely correct. Argh 😤


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2020)

Neighbours who are in the "vulnerable category", since Sunday they have had food deliveries from both Waitrose AND Tesco, a delivery from the local pharmacy, yet have still found the need to go out every day in the car and come home with shopping

The "holiday home" neighbours who live well over 100 miles way who seem to have turned up yesterday or today!!


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2020)

Our local tip/recycling centre is reopening today for "essential waste that cannot safely be stored at home"
What the hell do they think were going to bring..?
Spent nuclear fusion rods from Chernobyl..?
And who decides what's essential and what isn't when it comes to waste and whether it can safely be stored at home..normal waste collection is in operation for household waste one week, followed by recycling the next. Food waste every week and the garden waste collections restart from monday.
Surely something like a refuse tip is either open or closed...


----------



## MegaSteve (May 6, 2020)

For what seems like many years sightings of constables have been very rare in these parts... Now they've become a regular occurrence... Seems they are responding to calls from curtain twitchers... Yea, I can see there's possibly a positive in there... But, it's hard to comprehend when common response, in recent times, for 'real' crime has been provision of a number...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Our local tip/recycling centre is reopening today for "essential waste that cannot safely be stored at home"
What the hell do they think were going to bring..?
Spent nuclear fusion rods from Chernobyl..?
And who decides what's essential and what isn't when it comes to waste and whether it can safely be stored at home..normal waste collection is in operation for household waste one week, followed by recycling the next. Food waste every week and the garden waste collections restart from monday.
Surely something like a refuse tip is either open or closed...
		
Click to expand...

If you're bin men were ripping open your rubbish bags to check on whats inside them and leaving bags with stuff they don't like or have been told not to take you would want your refuse sites open.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Our local tip/recycling centre is reopening today for "essential waste that cannot safely be stored at home"
What the hell do they think were going to bring..?
Spent nuclear fusion rods from Chernobyl..?
And who decides what's essential and what isn't when it comes to waste and whether it can safely be stored at home..normal waste collection is in operation for household waste one week, followed by recycling the next. Food waste every week and the garden waste collections restart from monday.
Surely something like a refuse tip is either open or closed...
		
Click to expand...

I believe some local authorities have tried staggering days folk can dump based on vehicle registration... A bit like Paris did when trying to deal with air pollution...


----------



## Crazyface (May 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Our local tip/recycling centre is reopening today for "essential waste that cannot safely be stored at home"
What the hell do they think were going to bring..?
Spent nuclear fusion rods from Chernobyl..?
And who decides what's essential and what isn't when it comes to waste and whether it can safely be stored at home..normal waste collection is in operation for household waste one week, followed by recycling the next. Food waste every week and the garden waste collections restart from monday.
Surely something like a refuse tip is either open or closed...
		
Click to expand...

Our locals open may 11th. But nowt on golf yet. It's utter, well you know what. Frustrations are going to boil over soon. I'm getting very close now.


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Our local tip/recycling centre is reopening today for "essential waste that cannot safely be stored at home"
What the hell do they think were going to bring..?
Spent nuclear fusion rods from Chernobyl..?
And who decides what's essential and what isn't when it comes to waste and whether it can safely be stored at home..normal waste collection is in operation for household waste one week, followed by recycling the next. Food waste every week and the garden waste collections restart from monday.
Surely something like a refuse tip is either open or closed...
		
Click to expand...

The ones near us are opening for wood and garden waste only, which is reasonably as there are plenty of people gardening to kill time and plenty of gardening to do at this time of year. Need to book a time slot and it is cars only, no vans, pickups or trailers.


----------



## Crazyface (May 6, 2020)

Hey maybe we should force this over the line and demonstrate at our golf clubs? Showing full consideration to social distancing just to show it can be done. If bluddy football keeps on getting the headlines it's about time the R+A got their useless finger out and started putting some pressure on.  Just what do we get from them anyway? In our hour of need where the hell are they?


----------



## Wilson (May 6, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Our locals open may 11th. But nowt on golf yet. It's utter, well you know what. Frustrations are going to boil over soon. I'm getting very close now.
		
Click to expand...

Over your golf course not being open?


----------



## Wolf (May 6, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Hey maybe we should force this over the line and demonstrate at our golf clubs? Showing full consideration to social distancing just to show it can be done. If bluddy football keeps on getting the headlines it's about time the R+A got their useless finger out and started putting some pressure on.  Just what do we get from them anyway? In our hour of need where the hell are they?
		
Click to expand...

Or merely wait a few days for the announcement that's coming about beginning to open things up. The R&A has nothing to do with the government deciding on locking down the nation for thr benefit of its people. 

The R&A aren't there to pressure governments into removing a lock down in a global pandemic they are there to set the rules and governance of the game not human life 😒


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 6, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Hey maybe we should force this over the line and demonstrate at our golf clubs? Showing full consideration to social distancing just to show it can be done. If bluddy football keeps on getting the headlines it's about time the R+A got their useless finger out and started putting some pressure on.  Just what do we get from them anyway? In our hour of need where the hell are they?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what you are expecting from the R&A? They are the governing body, they have been involved in advising various organisations about when and how courses can safely reopen. As far as I'm aware we don't pay anything towards the R&A, their income comes from other sources so what do you think they should be doing?


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Our locals open may 11th. But nowt on golf yet. It's utter, well you know what. Frustrations are going to boil over soon. I'm getting very close now.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you pop along to your local hospital and offer to swap places with any of the front line nurses. I'm sure you'll get more than a few offers.


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2020)

Downloaded that Strava app - did the 4k run that I'd previously planned on Mapometer, and discovered it was actually 3.66k in real life. Damnit. Back to the drawing board there then.


----------



## Neilds (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Downloaded that Strava app - did the 4k run that I'd previously planned on Mapometer, and discovered it was actually 3.66k in real life. Damnit. Back to the drawing board there then.
		
Click to expand...

Me and the good lady use strava to measure our walks as we are doing a virtual LE to JoG (1083 miles, not direct!). When we go out together and walk side by side, mine usually measures about 0.2 miles more over a 3-4 mile walk. Both of us have iPhones so not sure what causes the difference 🤔


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Me and the good lady use strava to measure our walks as we are doing a virtual LE to JoG (1083 miles, not direct!). When we go out together and walk side by side, mine usually measures about 0.2 miles more over a 3-4 mile walk. Both of us have iPhones so not sure what causes the difference 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Do you walk in a big circle with you in the outside lane? Haha. For me I think Mapometer just measures right to the corner, whereas when running you tend to bend you run on the inside a bit, if that makes sense, trimming a metre off here and there. Next run I'll just have to add an extra little loop before I get back to my door to make up the difference.


----------



## Crazyface (May 6, 2020)

R and a are ruling body of the sport and so should be doing something to get us playing again. It's who we turn to for help and support. 
Ps I'm already working delivering food to the vulnerable. So already doing my bit.


----------



## Crazyface (May 6, 2020)

Not caught it yet spending time in a supermarket in close contact with fellow workers. How the hell will I catch it in a flaming field .


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2020)

Curry's .

Ordered my wife a new phone for her birthday. Could have got on Amazon here within 2 days but thought I'd order from Curry's .. same price give them bit of business 

Wish I hadn't 

Posted last Sunday (apparently) royal mail tracking says their still awaiting it ...

They told me would be here latest yesterday 

I wouldn't mind but they gave me the tracking number last Sunday and I thought it would have least been displayed as received by now


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2020)

Speaking of phones, my contract is up and current phone could use an upgrade. Had a look through all the millions of options last night. Why are there so many Samsung Galaxy's? Why don't they have any phones that aren't called Galaxy anymore? Did they used to? Instead of having the Galaxy A50, Galaxy A51, Galaxy A71, Galaxy S11, Galaxy A10, Galaxy A20e etc etc etc - why don't they just give them _different _names so we can actually tell them apart!? Do they need to produce that many versions of the same phone? They're not even sequential so the 71 isn't necessarily better than the 51 and so on. The numbers as far as I can tell don't mean anything - they're just different. Tempted to sack the lot of them and get a Huawei but the last Huawei I had several years ago was totally useless.


----------



## rosecott (May 6, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Hey maybe we should force this over the line and demonstrate at our golf clubs? Showing full consideration to social distancing just to show it can be done. If bluddy football keeps on getting the headlines it's about time the R+A got their useless finger out and started putting some pressure on.  Just what do we get from them anyway? In our hour of need where the hell are they?
		
Click to expand...

Your ignorance knows no bounds. You don't need any intense research to become aware that all the major players - England Golf (and the other national bodies), PGA, R&A, BIGGA - have been working together to come up with a joint approach to make the government aware of the work they have been doing to construct a framework for a safe return to playing golf.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Speaking of phones, my contract is up and current phone could use an upgrade. Had a look through all the millions of options last night. Why are there so many Samsung Galaxy's? Why don't they have any phones that aren't called Galaxy anymore? Did they used to? Instead of having the Galaxy A50, Galaxy A51, Galaxy A71, Galaxy S11, Galaxy A10, Galaxy A20e etc etc etc - why don't they just give them _different _names so we can actually tell them apart!? Do they need to produce that many versions of the same phone? They're not even sequential so the 71 isn't necessarily better than the 51 and so on. The numbers as far as I can tell don't mean anything - they're just different. Tempted to sack the lot of them and get a Huawei but the last Huawei I had several years ago was totally useless.
		
Click to expand...

If you get one u need to make sure it's last year's model pre may 2019

Otherwise Google doesn't work on it due to trump being a child 

They released my wife's one this January but it's a revamp of last year's model so gets round the ban


----------



## Wolf (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Speaking of phones, my contract is up and current phone could use an upgrade. Had a look through all the millions of options last night. Why are there so many Samsung Galaxy's? Why don't they have any phones that aren't called Galaxy anymore? Did they used to? Instead of having the Galaxy A50, Galaxy A51, Galaxy A71, Galaxy S11, Galaxy A10, Galaxy A20e etc etc etc - why don't they just give them _different _names so we can actually tell them apart!? Do they need to produce that many versions of the same phone? They're not even sequential so the 71 isn't necessarily better than the 51 and so on. The numbers as far as I can tell don't mean anything - they're just different. *Tempted to sack the lot of them and get a Huawei but the last Huawei I had several years ago was totally useless*.
		
Click to expand...

Do it. The new ones are an amazing bit of kit


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Do it. The new ones are an amazing bit of kit
		
Click to expand...

Like I said above be careful

The ones from may 2019 onwards can't use Google so next to useless

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.po...n-mean-for-your-huawei-or-honor-phone.amphtml


----------



## MegaSteve (May 6, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I'm sure this kind of nonsense is getting quoted somewhere as "representative of golfers across the country".
But let's hope not. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Previously recognised as Northwood GC syndrome 😉✌...

BTW your course looked in fine fettle this morning as did Haste Hill TBH...


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Curry's .

Ordered my wife a new phone for her birthday. Could have got on Amazon here within 2 days but thought I'd order from Curry's .. same price give them bit of business

Wish I hadn't

Posted last Sunday (apparently) royal mail tracking says their still awaiting it ...

They told me would be here latest yesterday

I wouldn't mind but they gave me the tracking number last Sunday and I thought it would have least been displayed as received by now
		
Click to expand...

Always a frustration of mine, the company generates the tracking number and that is often done immediately on completion of the sale. What that does not mean is that the item is even packaged up, let alone sent. Understandably, Royal Mail is much slower at the moment. If it was sent first class then I would expect it to take 3-4 days from being received by Royal Mail, second class has taken anything up to 2 weeks. That said, if Royal Mail tracking says they do not have it then they do not have it as there is no middle man and it would log straight on their tracking system. Basically, Currys have not even sent it yet.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Always a frustration of mine, the company generates the tracking number and that is often done immediately on completion of the sale. What that does not mean is that the item is even packaged up, let alone sent. Understandably, Royal Mail is much slower at the moment. If it was sent first class then I would expect it to take 3-4 days from being received by Royal Mail, second class has taken anything up to 2 weeks. That said, if Royal Mail tracking says they do not have it then they do not have it as there is no middle man and it would log straight on their tracking system. Basically, Currys have not even sent it yet.
		
Click to expand...

That would be my thought aswell

Which then it was out of stock the next day so I was like great

It's back in stock now.. so was hoping they would send it

I don't like them using covid as an excuse aswell. Saying royal mail dealing with a lot. I know that. It's them not doing their part 

If it wasn't sent and I was waiting it's completely different than being told here is a tracking number ... If you give me a number I expect it to be posted within 48 hours normally or during this I gave them a week before asking


----------



## Italian outcast (May 6, 2020)

Sat down in the garden - just been stung by a bee 
in these turbulent times  i may transform into


----------



## Wolf (May 6, 2020)

Elon Musk and Grimes, the name they've given to their poor child being: X Æ A-12

And no that's not a spelling mistake or the forum putting random glyphs in place of words or pictures. That is what they've actually decided to call him, but its OK it can interpreted as Archangel 😒

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-52557291


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Elon Musk and Grimes, the name they've given to their poor child being: X Æ A-12

And no that's not a spelling mistake or the forum putting random glyphs in place of words or pictures. That is what they've actually decided to call him, but its OK it can interpreted as Archangel 😒

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-52557291

Click to expand...

Not if the kid was born in California...it seems in California your name can only use the 26 letters of the alphabet......obviously not all at once....


----------



## Wolf (May 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Not if the kid was born in California...it seems in California your name can only use the 26 letters of the alphabet......obviously not all at once....

Click to expand...

I read that to so hopefully that's a saving grace for the poor child being lumbered with that horrendous moniker. Still they're likely to put Archangel on the birth certificate instead, equally as toss as a name and open to ridicule at school...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Elon Musk and Grimes, the name they've given to their poor child being: X Æ A-12

And no that's not a spelling mistake or the forum putting random glyphs in place of words or pictures. That is what they've actually decided to call him, but its OK it can interpreted as Archangel 😒

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-52557291

Click to expand...

So “Gabe” for short 👍

Pretentious nonsense ..as if anyone gives a monkeys


----------



## Wolf (May 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So “Gabe” for short 👍

Pretentious nonsense ..as if anyone gives a monkeys
		
Click to expand...

As adults yep none us particularly care but as kid that will go to school with that hanging over him, poor little sod.


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2020)

Sky, trying to get a better deal/cancel and having to go through the same old games, just at 1/4 the speed of usual via a tiny chat box rather than a phone call


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Like I said above be careful

The ones from may 2019 onwards can't use Google so next to useless

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.po...n-mean-for-your-huawei-or-honor-phone.amphtml

Click to expand...

Thanks mate. I think the Huawei in particular I was considering was the P30 which doesn't appear on the list mentioned there. Still don't know if I'll get it though. Every time I get a new phone it's more of a minefield. Probably stick with Samsung if I could only figure out the difference between all of the 23 Galaxys.


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Thanks mate. I think the Huawei in particular I was considering was the P30 which doesn't appear on the list mentioned there. Still don't know if I'll get it though. Every time I get a new phone it's more of a minefield. Probably stick with Samsung if I could only figure out the difference between all of the 23 Galaxys. 

Click to expand...

Personal opinion, I have always used google phones. Solid and reliable, normally cheap and on good deals and no minefield of options to choose from. Plus they are generally regarded as having some of the best camera software of any phone.


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Personal opinion, I have always used google phones. Solid and reliable, normally cheap and on good deals and no minefield of options to choose from. Plus they are generally regarded as having some of the best camera software of any phone.
		
Click to expand...

Cameras don't interest me, I don't really take photos. All I'd be after is an Android phone, with decent capacity because my current one was 32gb and I filled it up with junk, and a cracking battery life. And only about £25 a month. I'm fairly sure one of the multiple Samsungs will fit that bill I just don't know which one.


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Cameras don't interest me, I don't really take photos. All I'd be after is an Android phone, with decent capacity because my current one was 32gb and I filled it up with junk, and a cracking battery life. And only about £25 a month. I'm fairly sure one of the multiple Samsungs will fit that bill I just don't know which one.
		
Click to expand...

Look at Motorola.......I have the G7+
64gb 
Battery lasts 
Used mine for about an hour today and its forecast to run out in about 1day 8 hrs.....


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Look at Motorola.......I have the G7+
64gb
Battery lasts
Used mine for about an hour today and its forecast to run out in about 1day 8 hrs.....
		
Click to expand...

I have heard that they are good, solid phones. Not expensive to buy outright either and go on a sim only plan.


----------



## Lazkir (May 6, 2020)

The wife!
I put a wire wheel brush on the shelf a few days ago, waiting for a half decent day (plus the time) to strip down some garden chairs for repainting.
So I've finished a bit earlier than usual today but can I find that thing anywhere!? I guarantee she's 'tidied it up'.

The worst thing is it will be *my* fault for not putting it away in the first place!


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Look at Motorola.......I have the G7+
64gb
Battery lasts
Used mine for about an hour today and its forecast to run out in about 1day 8 hrs.....
		
Click to expand...

I have strongly considered the G8 Power because of the battery, but I have heard reports that certain tasks on them are really slow. My wife has a Moto for work and she dislikes it a lot.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I have strongly considered the G8 Power because of the battery, but I have heard reports that certain tasks on them are really slow. My wife has a Moto for work and she dislikes it a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Google pixel are suppose to be great


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2020)

The bloody DVSA have done it again.
They'd opened the books for theory test bookings from 9th May.
Thou0of people will have gone online and booked. - bear in mind that practical tests were suspended 20th March for 3 months 
Well they've just cancelled theory tests until the end of the month.
That was a complete waste of time wasn't it....
Bunch of know nothing Bozos


----------



## Robster59 (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I have strongly considered the G8 Power because of the battery, but I have heard reports that certain tasks on them are really slow. My wife has a Moto for work and she dislikes it a lot.
		
Click to expand...

I have the G7 Power and the only issue is it only picks up 2.4Ghz WiFi which is slower that the 5Ghz but otherwise it does the job for me.  Almost stock Android and great battery life compared to anything else I've used.  I have a Samsung S10 for work but for everyday use, I really can't see much in it to be honest.


----------



## Robster59 (May 6, 2020)

At the moment my missus and I are both working from home.  If she is on a call there is a strict "do not disturb" rule but when I am on a call, she'll still come in to ask me something, or have loud work conference calls (in a different room and upstairs) or will be talking loudly to her father.


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2020)

Here's another irritation - again on phones, someone knowledgeable might be able to answer this. When I log into my O2 and look at upgrade options, let's say I want the A51 - they say I can upgrade to that for £31 a month for 36 months. But if I go to buymobiles.net that says I can upgrade to the A51, on O2, for £24 a month, for only 24 months, and the data is actually higher! Why such a massive difference??


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The bloody DVSA have done it again.
They'd opened the books for theory test bookings from 9th May.
Thou0of people will have gone online and booked. - bear in mind that practical tests were suspended 20th March for 3 months
Well they've just cancelled theory tests until the end of the month.
That was a complete waste of time wasn't it....
Bunch of know nothing Bozos
		
Click to expand...


same people who are running BRS for a lot of the golf clubs


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Here's another irritation - again on phones, someone knowledgeable might be able to answer this. When I log into my O2 and look at upgrade options, let's say I want the A51 - they say I can upgrade to that for £31 a month for 36 months. But if I go to buymobiles.net that says I can upgrade to the A51, on O2, for £24 a month, for only 24 months, and the data is actually higher! Why such a massive difference??
		
Click to expand...

I believe O2 only offer refresh contracts directly now.... Which means you pay the premium to be able to get out of it and get a new phone 

Buymobiles prob offer standard deals that's what I got when I got O2

Personally buy the phone outright. Many companies will offer pay over a year if the cost is an issue as the a51 isn't too expensive then stick in a sim only deal


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I have strongly considered the G8 Power because of the battery, but I have heard reports that certain tasks on them are really slow. My wife has a Moto for work and she dislikes it a lot.
		
Click to expand...


is that the one they took the Lenovo P2s battery into? 5000 mAh or somthing similar? Having sworn Id never get a Motorola after the horrendous G5 then that would tempt me


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Here's another irritation - again on phones, someone knowledgeable might be able to answer this. When I log into my O2 and look at upgrade options, let's say I want the A51 - they say I can upgrade to that for £31 a month for 36 months. But if I go to buymobiles.net that says I can upgrade to the A51, on O2, for £24 a month, for only 24 months, and the data is actually higher! Why such a massive difference??
		
Click to expand...

because theyre trying to rip you off, bit similar to insurance policy quotes, sky/bt price rises etc etc

used to argue every year and get much better than advertised offers, nowadays find it far easier and cheaper to buy my own phone and have a sim only contract instead


----------



## Kellfire (May 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			Neighbours who are in the "vulnerable category", since Sunday they have had food deliveries from both Waitrose AND Tesco, a delivery from the local pharmacy, yet have still found the need to go out every day in the car and come home with shopping

The "holiday home" neighbours who live well over 100 miles way who seem to have turned up yesterday or today!!
		
Click to expand...

Report them.


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2020)

My son has a Samsung Galaxy S10, and loves it.
However, the screen broke when he dropped it, replacement .................................................... £260!


----------



## Robster59 (May 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			My son has a Samsung Galaxy S10, and loves it.
However, the screen broke when he dropped it, replacement .................................................... £260!  

Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			Here's another irritation - again on phones, someone knowledgeable might be able to answer this. When I log into my O2 and look at upgrade options, let's say I want the A51 - they say I can upgrade to that for £31 a month for 36 months. But if I go to buymobiles.net that says I can upgrade to the A51, on O2, for £24 a month, for only 24 months, and the data is actually higher! Why such a massive difference??
		
Click to expand...

That's why I use Tesco mobile. You pay for the phone over a contract length of your choice. When it's paid for your contract rate goes down and if I want to upgrade the phone early, I only have to pay what's left owing on the phone. And they use the O2 network.
And my Moto G7 power costs less than the Samsung replacement screen.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Always a frustration of mine, the company generates the tracking number and that is often done immediately on completion of the sale. What that does not mean is that the item is even packaged up, let alone sent. Understandably, Royal Mail is much slower at the moment. If it was sent first class then I would expect it to take 3-4 days from being received by Royal Mail, second class has taken anything up to 2 weeks. That said, if Royal Mail tracking says they do not have it then they do not have it as there is no middle man and it would log straight on their tracking system. Basically, Currys have not even sent it yet.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that is the case
Their Twitter claimed they had
Live chat said they hadn't
Gave a fobbed off I'm sorry for any inconvenience 

Then I asked when will it be sent

You will be notified

Then just left the chat 

Twitter asked me to keep the convo to private .. don't see why I should .. trying to avoid everyone knowing how bad they been ATM. Full of complaints today about same thing I've noticed 

If you can't cope don't open.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 6, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Report them.
		
Click to expand...

Or mind your own business 👍


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Or mind your own business 👍

View attachment 30469

Click to expand...

Indeed. Snitches end up in ditches


----------



## SammmeBee (May 6, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Hey maybe we should force this over the line and demonstrate at our golf clubs? Showing full consideration to social distancing just to show it can be done. If bluddy football keeps on getting the headlines it's about time the R+A got their useless finger out and started putting some pressure on.  Just what do we get from them anyway? In our hour of need where the hell are they?
		
Click to expand...

Would have hated for this ‘fair and reasonable’ view to get lost some pages back.....this is the same person who wants to play all the top courses but expects a discount for the pleasure....


----------



## Kellfire (May 6, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Or mind your own business 👍

View attachment 30469

Click to expand...

So what would you report? Shoplifting? Car theft? Assault? Manslaughter? Murder?

Where is the level at which you accept immoral behaviour?


----------



## Fade and Die (May 6, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			So what would you report? Shoplifting? Car theft? Assault? Manslaughter? Murder?

Where is the level at which you accept immoral behaviour?
		
Click to expand...

Ah the classic golf rules riposte!😂

Remember this.... Anne Frank was breaking the law hiding in the attic. The people that informed the authorities were following the law.😉


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 6, 2020)

The pondlife who was complaining about anyone coming within a mile of him in Tesco's this evening whilst wearing a mask that would have looked good on a motocross rider.  Yet walked the wrong way down pretty much every aisle in the process.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The pondlife who was complaining about anyone coming within a mile of him in Tesco's this evening whilst wearing a mask that would have looked good on a motocross rider.  Yet walked the wrong way down pretty much every aisle in the process.
		
Click to expand...

I assume you politely pointed out the error of his ways in a calm and reasoned manner?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I assume you politely pointed out the error of his ways in a calm and reasoned manner?
		
Click to expand...

Sure did - told him I was a member at Royal Ascot GC and that my initials were MB if he wanted a fight any time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Sure did - told him I was a member at Royal Ascot GC and that my initials were MB if he wanted a fight any time.
		
Click to expand...

You always were at the back of the pack when the trouble came down. Even further back when it was your round


----------



## Kellfire (May 6, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Ah the classic golf rules riposte!😂

Remember this.... Anne Frank was breaking the law hiding in the attic. The people that informed the authorities were following the law.😉
		
Click to expand...

Yes because that’s exactly the same.


----------



## GB72 (May 7, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Yeah that is the case
Their Twitter claimed they had
Live chat said they hadn't
Gave a fobbed off I'm sorry for any inconvenience 

Then I asked when will it be sent

You will be notified

Then just left the chat 

Twitter asked me to keep the convo to private .. don't see why I should .. trying to avoid everyone knowing how bad they been ATM. Full of complaints today about same thing I've noticed 

If you can't cope don't open.
		
Click to expand...

You may not want to know that they were on watchdog tonight. Was only on in the background but looks like they may have sold out of stock items and not been too rapid on refunds.


----------



## Slab (May 7, 2020)

Putting on my reading glasses and seeing tiny spider ants running across the lens right next to my eye. Its happened several times during lockdown


----------



## harpo_72 (May 7, 2020)

3rd set of flights cancelled 24hrs after booking. Definite case of selling a service that they have no intention to provide.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2020)

GB72 said:



			You may not want to know that they were on watchdog tonight. Was only on in the background but looks like they may have sold out of stock items and not been too rapid on refunds.
		
Click to expand...

Shame I paid with vouchers. Only reason to shop there. Next time I'll stick to Amazon..questionable tax but least know how to treat customers


----------



## Slab (May 7, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Shame I paid with vouchers. Only reason to shop there. *Next time I'll stick to Amazon..questionable tax but least know how to treat customers*

Click to expand...

Yeah its just staff treatment they seem to have a problem with


----------



## patricks148 (May 7, 2020)

people who chuck litter in other peoples gardens


----------



## Hobbit (May 7, 2020)

A Nikon D5000 that intermittently won't work in manual mode. This is the second time in recent weeks when I've manually adjusted the depth of field or the shutter speed but the shutter won't trigger. Tried it this morning, no problem.


----------



## Rooter (May 7, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			people who chuck litter.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that! ;-)

Can we add the dog poo bag flingers and tree hangers into the litterers?


----------



## patricks148 (May 7, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Fixed that! ;-)

Can we add the dog poo bag flingers and tree hangers into the litterers?
		
Click to expand...

and add the people who don't pick up within 20 ft from a dog poo bin


----------



## chrisd (May 7, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			A Nikon D5000 that intermittently won't work in manual mode. This is the second time in recent weeks when I've manually adjusted the depth of field or the shutter speed but the shutter won't trigger. Tried it this morning, no problem.
		
Click to expand...

I get something like that occasionally on my Canon 5D, is it an override where the camera thinks that it cant take a proper photo compared to the automatic setting?


----------



## Hobbit (May 7, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I get something like that occasionally on my Canon 5D, is it an override where the camera thinks that it cant take a proper photo compared to the automatic setting?
		
Click to expand...

Mine does override in poor light conditions. Yesterday I was in open countryside in the middle of the day. 55-300 zoom at 300. Shutter speed at around 400, f11. I'd left the iso on auto(laziness) - normally I shoot around 400iso to limit the noise. I've been right through the menu to find out what I've done - I'd last used the camera on the telescope.

I'll keep playing. Its going to get another run out later on our daily, permitted, walk.


----------



## Slab (May 7, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Mine does override in poor light conditions. Yesterday I was in open countryside in the middle of the day. 55-300 zoom at 300. Shutter speed at around 400, f11. I'd left the iso on auto(laziness) - normally I shoot around 400iso to limit the noise. I've been right through the menu to find out what I've done - I'd last used the camera on the telescope.

I'll keep playing. Its going to get another run out later on our daily, permitted, walk.
		
Click to expand...

Check the manual but I'm sure there's a safety feature that kicks in and freezes the shutter when it detects that its being pointed at a maidens balcony



edit, this feature was only ever used on Nikon cameras, Canon users it seemed did not need it


----------



## Bazzatron (May 7, 2020)

Hermes driver asked us to take a parcel in for the neighbour which the wife did...expect the address isn't our neighbours but someone over 2 miles away, and Hermes don't answer the phone unless you have a tracking number.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2020)

Exaggerated job descriptions for new developments. It is a regular thing but today the old SSI steelworks at Redcar has been signed off for pulling down and a new business park will be created. The developer is all over the local press advising it will bring up to 20,000 new jobs to the area . Why does no journalist ever ask where they will be coming from? Who is moving their business to Redcar in those numbers? It is guff of the highest order and no one ever challenges these fantasy numbers .

A big change to the view for members and visitors to Cleveland GC


----------



## i*windows (May 7, 2020)

running out of HP sauce - and the closest place to buy it is more than an hour away :-(


----------



## williamalex1 (May 7, 2020)

Cost me £350 to get my car repaired today, ,  new rear brake caliper, new brake drum disc, new brake pads, and a new fuel filter


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2020)

Still Curry's

Parcel still not even been sent

DM on twitter still not replied to... Can see them replying to other people on twitter. Considering they asked me to DM them yesterday and the person would "keep the convo open" so they would see it instantly 

Yeah ok

Poor showing.

Funny many other companies are coping fine with this situation...

Managed to get a car part from Germany shipped in a week.... But a phone from Sheffield? To much to ask


----------



## harpo_72 (May 7, 2020)

4 th flight cancelled... going to have to have a chat with the new boss and wait to see what Boris’ revelation will be on Sunday and whether it impacts proper airlines.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 7, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			4 th flight cancelled... going to have to have a chat with the new boss and wait to see what Boris’ revelation will be on Sunday and whether it impacts proper airlines.
		
Click to expand...

Where all these booked pre Covid or just recently.


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Still Curry's

Parcel still not even been sent

DM on twitter still not replied to... Can see them replying to other people on twitter. Considering they asked me to DM them yesterday and the person would "keep the convo open" so they would see it instantly

Yeah ok

Poor showing.

Funny many other companies are coping fine with this situation...

Managed to get a car part from Germany shipped in a week.... But a phone from Sheffield? To much to ask
		
Click to expand...

I ordered my new phone from mobilephonesdirect yesterday at about 6pm and it arrived today at midday. I was shocked.


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I ordered my new phone from mobilephonesdirect yesterday at about 6pm and it arrived today at midday. I was shocked.
		
Click to expand...


rub it in why dont you lol


----------



## harpo_72 (May 7, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Where all these booked pre Covid or just recently.
		
Click to expand...

Post, and all advertised by said air lines that they were going. The problem is, other people see them and think you can get there. The reality is they were never going to fly, it looks like a survival strategy to take money but not deliver the service. 
I need to contact my Swedish boss and say I am locked down in the uk and will need to use there VPN system. 
Frankly speaking it looks like a trading standards issue. I’ll have to investigate whether I can report them.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I ordered my new phone from mobilephonesdirect yesterday at about 6pm and it arrived today at midday. I was shocked.
		
Click to expand...

Proper run company that's why 

Curry's are frauds ..

Will just use Amazon, ao.com or anyone over them next time


----------



## chellie (May 7, 2020)

A family of six today that decided they should walk on both of the pavements and spread across the road. It's on one of the local cycle routes. Can only assume it was done deliberately to pee off anyone out jogging or cycling.


----------



## rosecott (May 7, 2020)

Terminally bored with TV, latched on to Sky channel 192 - ClubWPT poker, voices are so far removed from lip movement it's unbelievable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2020)

So many more cars on the road this afternoon. Loads of people out and about in town without too much concern for social distancing.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 7, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Terminally bored with TV, latched on to Sky channel 192 - ClubWPT poker, voices are so far removed from lip movement it's unbelievable
		
Click to expand...

I had the same problem with a fire stick, but found out there's a delay  adjustment in the settings where you can sync the sound and picture.


----------



## PaulS (May 7, 2020)

People setting off fireworks during the Appreciation Clap for Key Workers - dog still sacred witless and 2 year old just got back to sleep 😡


----------



## rosecott (May 7, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I had the same problem with a fire stick, but found out there's a delay  adjustment in the settings where you can sync the sound and picture.
		
Click to expand...

Don't go shaking a fire stick at me. I'm on normal Sky TV and a bottle of Chardonnay has no bearing on the problem. 
Now watching BBC1 with no problem.


----------



## richart (May 7, 2020)

A swarm of bees that have got into our attic, and then have been coming through our hatch,and wanting to get out through landing window. Must have got around 30 back outside. Have now sealed the hatch so hopefully will solve the problem.

Was in the garden when the swarm arrived. It was like a big truck gradually climbing a hill. Amazing noise and slightly scary as I had white shorts and tshirt on, and they seemed to take a fancy to me. I do like bees, and after I filled the bird bath to the very top, bees were balancing on the side and having a good drink.

Makes a change from having hornets in the house, and much easier to get them out.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So many more cars on the road this afternoon. Loads of people out and about in town without too much concern for social distancing.
		
Click to expand...

North circular is pretty much back to normal

Lockdown will need some adjustments because it's all good and well people saying extend it but if people just ignore it.. then it's for nothing

We are preparing for more trains to run.. we are being provided masks if we want

Their is talk of masks on public transport. Encourage people back to work but not many other places .. unless they can work from home

Basically ditch furlough where poss


----------



## Hobbit (May 7, 2020)

richart said:



			A swarm of bees that have got into our attic, and then have been coming through our hatch,and wanting to get out through landing window. Must have got around 30 back outside. Have now sealed the hatch so hopefully will solve the problem.

Was in the garden when the swarm arrived. It was like a big truck gradually climbing a hill. Amazing noise and slightly scary as I had white shorts and tshirt on, and they seemed to take a fancy to me. I do like bees, and after I filled the bird bath to the very top, bees were balancing on the side and having a good drink.

Makes a change from having hornets in the house, and much easier to get them out.
		
Click to expand...

It'll have been that sweet smelling girly perfume you wear!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2020)

Phone chargers. On my 2nd one in 2months and now that’s broken. @£18 a pop they should be made better.


----------



## chellie (May 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Phone chargers. On my 2nd one in 2months and now that’s broken. @£18 a pop they should be made better.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what phone you have but youngest daughter just buys them from Poundland now Stu.


----------



## drdel (May 7, 2020)

Cheap chargers fry expensive phones, take your pick.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 7, 2020)

chellie said:



			Not sure what phone you have but youngest daughter just buys them from Poundland now Stu.
		
Click to expand...

I choose my gadgets based on what charger they use. The last time I upgraded my phone the guy in the Tesco phone shop asked me what brand I wanted. I showed him my old phone and said "I don't care as long as it has that charging socket". My phone, Kindle and E-Cig all use the same charger so one lead will fit all of them.


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2020)

Thought Id turned the corner in my chess game, got utterly destroyed tonight lol, back to studying!!!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Phone chargers. On my 2nd one in 2months and now that’s broken. @£18 a pop they should be made better.
		
Click to expand...

Amazon. Get yourself one made by belkin or anchor .. I got 4 for £10 for usb c. Great quality


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Phone chargers. On my 2nd one in 2months and now that’s broken. @£18 a pop they should be made better.
		
Click to expand...

cant win em all Stu


----------



## richart (May 7, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			It'll have been that sweet smelling girly perfume you wear!
		
Click to expand...

 If it was good enough for Our Henry, and Kevin Keegan it can’t be girly !


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2020)

richart said:



			If it was good enough for Our Henry, and Kevin Keegan it can’t be girly !
		
Click to expand...

yeah but did you splash it all over?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2020)

chellie said:



			Not sure what phone you have but youngest daughter just buys them from Poundland now Stu.
		
Click to expand...

I use a Samsung phone and have bought 2 Juice leads in as many months. so annoying.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			cant win em all Stu 

Click to expand...

Piss off 🤫🤫🤫😂😂😂


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Amazon. Get yourself one made by belkin or anchor .. I got 4 for £10 for usb c. Great quality
		
Click to expand...

cheers PJ, I’ll give them a try 👍🏻


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			cheers PJ, I’ll give them a try 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I misspoke it was the Anker for iPhone I got for Mrs

The USB c ones I been using (very well I might add) are these

Gritin USB C Cable, [3-Pack/1M+1.5M+2M] USB Type C Charging Cable - Nylon Braided USB C Sync Cable for Galaxy S10/S9/S8+/S8, MacBook, iPad Pro 2018, Sony XZ, HTC 10, OnePlus 5T, Huawei P9 etc. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CJJHVKX/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_apa_i_uWhTEbWG29BEM


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I misspoke it was the Anker for iPhone I got for Mrs

The USB c ones I been using (very well I might add) are these

Gritin USB C Cable, [3-Pack/1M+1.5M+2M] USB Type C Charging Cable - Nylon Braided USB C Sync Cable for Galaxy S10/S9/S8+/S8, MacBook, iPad Pro 2018, Sony XZ, HTC 10, OnePlus 5T, Huawei P9 etc. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CJJHVKX/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_apa_i_uWhTEbWG29BEM

Click to expand...

ive just ordered one similar, be here saturday.


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			ive just ordered one solitary, be here saturday.
		
Click to expand...

in before Stu posts it hasnt turned up on Saturday as a random irritation


----------



## richart (May 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			yeah but did you splash it all over? 

Click to expand...

With my unsteady hands I had no alternative.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			in before Stu posts it hasnt turned up on Saturday as a random irritation 

Click to expand...

it’s ok, it’s  not coming from golf Depot.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			in before Stu posts it hasnt turned up on Saturday as a random irritation 

Click to expand...

It's ok if he used Amazon they treat their employees like slaves but at least the job gets completed


----------



## davemc1 (May 7, 2020)

Golf Depot!

No, not for the reason you’d expect. But the fact the buggers have run out of the stock I wanted. 

I know it’s my own fault waiting too long to pull the trigger but I’m not blaming myself am I 

Tbf they did replace money in bank after 48hrs, I might just go and leave them a good review 🤣


----------



## Slab (May 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I ordered my new phone from mobilephonesdirect yesterday at about 6pm and it arrived today at midday. I was shocked.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a dodgy connection in the battery housing, just repack it, carefully, and ship it back for xchange


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2020)

Our toaster has died this morning 😥,  it's tripping the house. It was a top toaster, 4 slice, wide fitting. I like to physically check them out before buying, I want one capable of taking wide slices, so it's replacement will have to wait 😳. Old school grill for the immediate future.


----------



## chellie (May 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our toaster has died this morning 😥,  it's tripping the house. It was a top toaster, 4 slice, wide fitting. I like to physically check them out before buying, I want one capable of taking wide slices, so it's replacement will have to wait 😳. Old school grill for the immediate future.
		
Click to expand...

We are the same as you with toasters. Have a Breville which toasts well and isn't a flimsy machine.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 8, 2020)

You need a Talkie Toaster -  OK if you haven't seen Red Dwarf it won't mean anything.  But there is one at the bottom of the garbage disposal pit in about 3,000 pieces after Lister attacked it with a large smeg-hammer.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2020)

chellie said:



			We are the same as you with toasters. Have a Breville which toasts well and isn't a flimsy machine.
		
Click to expand...

I'm checking out potential replacements online, for when I can go and see them again, and the Breville ones are looking good. I'm pleased to hear yours is solid. Do you know the model or are they like TV's, basically the same but they change the name every few months to convince us to upgrade 😁


----------



## Slime (May 8, 2020)

The sheer arrogance of some cyclists!
It's just beyond my comprehension.


----------



## chellie (May 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm checking out potential replacements online, for when I can go and see them again, and the Breville ones are looking good. I'm pleased to hear yours is solid. Do you know the model or are they like TV's, basically the same but they change the name every few months to convince us to upgrade 😁
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I lied. It's a Brabantia one and it looks like they don't make them anymore. Similar features to this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Breville-V...ywords=4+slice+toaster&qid=1588925728&sr=8-15 

My late mum once took a loaf of bread into a local shop to test all the toasters they had for sale as she was so fed up of them being crap. Those were the days when there were shops that let you do that!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 8, 2020)

Slime said:



			The sheer arrogance of some cyclists!
It's just beyond my comprehension.
		
Click to expand...

Come on then, get it off your chest....


----------



## Fade and Die (May 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our toaster has died this morning 😥,  it's tripping the house. It was a top toaster, 4 slice, wide fitting. I like to physically check them out before buying, I want one capable of taking wide slices, so it's replacement will have to wait 😳. Old school grill for the immediate future.
		
Click to expand...

LT have you tried throughly cleaning it out? Sometimes a lodged piece of carbon can short it out. Also does it trip when you use either side? (assuming the toaster has four slots with two separate lots of controls)


----------



## Wilson (May 8, 2020)

Kyle Walker.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 8, 2020)

Wilson said:



			Kyle Walker.
		
Click to expand...

File him under random irritations of EVERY day - what's he done now?


----------



## USER1999 (May 8, 2020)

Breaking lock down again, to see his sister, and then his parents. Then posting his justifications, as he feels persecuted by the press.

He really doesn't get it.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2020)

Oldest grandson's birthday and with him being in deepest darkest Kent it'll be a virtual hug only today...


----------



## AmandaJR (May 8, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Breaking lock down again, to see his sister, and then his parents. Then posting his justifications, as he feels persecuted by the press.

He really doesn't get it.
		
Click to expand...

He's thick and arrogant - characteristics he displays on and off the pitch.


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			He's thick and arrogant - characteristics he displays on and off the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from a hefty fine he should be made to go and sit by a C19 patient for 24 hours...see how he feels about it then.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Breaking lock down again, to see his sister, and then his parents. Then posting his justifications, as he feels persecuted by the press.

He really doesn't get it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree on your thoughts about him, but what the Photographer who obviously followed him around all day to get the story? Necessary journey? etc.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our toaster has died this morning 😥,  it's tripping the house. It was a top toaster, 4 slice, wide fitting. I like to physically check them out before buying, I want one capable of taking wide slices, so it's replacement will have to wait 😳. Old school grill for the immediate future.
		
Click to expand...

Dualit every time (the original ones). Expensive, but totally repairable and old school.


----------



## rosecott (May 8, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I agree on your thoughts about him, but what the Photographer who obviously followed him around all day to get the story? Necessary journey? etc.

Click to expand...

Like Farage's outings to Dover?


----------



## bluewolf (May 8, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Like Farage's outings to Dover?
		
Click to expand...

If you really want to set the dogs on Farage (if only 😉), then tell everyone that he travelled to Dover on his push bike. They’d lynch him 😂😂😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			LT have you tried throughly cleaning it out? Sometimes a lodged piece of carbon can short it out. Also does it trip when you use either side? (assuming the toaster has four slots with two separate lots of controls)
		
Click to expand...

I only tried one side. I'll look in it and see, thanks for the tip 👍

If only one side is working then I will still replace it. It is not unusual for us to all 4 slots toasting at once so I want it working at full capacity.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I only tried one side. I'll look in it and see, thanks for the tip 👍

If only one side is working then I will still replace it. It is not unusual for us to all 4 slots toasting at once so I want it working at full capacity.
		
Click to expand...

My 4 sllice Dualit can be adjusted so that it will do 1,2,3 or 4 slices thus saving on leccy


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Like Farage's outings to Dover?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, the media seem to think they can act with impunity.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			My 4 sllice Dualit can be adjusted so that it will do 1,2,3 or 4 slices thus saving on leccy

Click to expand...

That is just swank 😎


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I only tried one side. I'll look in it and see, thanks for the tip 👍

If only one side is working then I will still replace it. It is not unusual for us to all 4 slots toasting at once so I want it working at full capacity.
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing to beat having both holes available


----------



## rosecott (May 8, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			If you really want to set the dogs on Farage (if only 😉), then tell everyone that he travelled to Dover on his push bike. They’d lynch him 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Farage in lycra - I won't be able to get that image out of my mind.


----------



## PaulS (May 8, 2020)

The amount of threads on here that end up going all political, thought it was a golf forum.


----------



## rosecott (May 8, 2020)

PaulS said:



			The amount of threads on here that end up going all political, thought it was a golf forum.
		
Click to expand...

Out of Bounds threads - For off topic stuff


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2020)

Next door's roofers.  Bad enough that they turned up today, but then they clattered & banged their way through the 2 minute silence that the rest of the street came out to observe.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is just swank 😎
		
Click to expand...

Jealous are we?

My wife was initially scpetical about getting it, but even she  agrees now it's the best toaster we've had


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2020)

Spent the last few days building decking. Got the base installed on posts and levelled yesterday, started laying the boards today, got to board 16 and realised they supplied 120nm boards when I ordered and paid for 145mm ones, and its a bank holiday so they are closed today. Absolutely raging 🤬🤬


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Jealous are we?

My wife was initially scpetical about getting it, but even she  agrees now it's the best toaster we've had

Click to expand...

I do, bizarrely, have certain appliance envy. Have you ever seen a Kitchen Aid kettle? 😍😍. Ridiculous price but gorgeous design. 

We are at the point now where my wife will pay more for certain things, we splashed on a kitchen aid mixer and food processor, two separate items, and they are really solid and should last. She is less keen on the likes of kettles and toasters so i have to craftily up the level each time 😁.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I do, bizarrely, have certain appliance envy. Have you ever seen a Kitchen Aid kettle? 😍😍. Ridiculous price but gorgeous design.

We are at the point now where my wife will pay more for certain things, we splashed on a kitchen aid mixer and food processor, two separate items, and they are really solid and should last. She is less keen on the likes of kettles and toasters so i have to craftily up the level each time 😁.
		
Click to expand...


"Appliance envy"... I've heard it all now... Shocking admission from a bloke! 
I am, however, OK with mancave and shed envy ...


----------



## chellie (May 8, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Dualit every time (the original ones). Expensive, but totally repairable and old school.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to buy one but then I didn't think much of the guarantee for the cost of the toaster.


----------



## bobmac (May 8, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Spent the last few days building decking. Got the base installed on posts and levelled yesterday, started laying the boards today, got to board 16 and realised they supplied 120nm boards when I ordered and paid for 145mm ones, and its a bank holiday so they are closed today. Absolutely raging 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Start planning what you are going to spend the refund on.
Every cloud...........


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 8, 2020)

Is it some sort of ritual I don’t know about that when it’s nice weather at weekends everybodies neighbours have to do some kind of diy outside?!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			"Appliance envy"... I've heard it all now... Shocking admission from a bloke! 
I am, however, OK with mancave and shed envy ...
		
Click to expand...

I'm a modern man 😁


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We are at the point now where my wife will pay more for certain things, we splashed on a kitchen aid mixer and food processor, two separate items, and they are really solid and should last. She is less keen on the likes of kettles and toasters so i have to craftily up the level each time 😁.
		
Click to expand...

If you look at it from another angle, it's made in Britain and is fully repairable. Can you say that about any other toaster on the market?
We keep on being told we need to be more enviromental in our ways and thinking, so how more enviromentally friendly can a toaster me thats built to actually last and be fully repairable (I'm not sure about the cheaper ones they now produce to appease some.)
 Many commercial food places use them too


----------



## harpo_72 (May 8, 2020)

My wife is  gagging to snitch


----------



## Bazzatron (May 8, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Hermes driver asked us to take a parcel in for the neighbour which the wife did...expect the address isn't our neighbours but someone over 2 miles away, and Hermes don't answer the phone unless you have a tracking number.
		
Click to expand...

No response to emails, no humans to speak to. What an utterly terrible company.

I delivered it myself.


----------



## BrianM (May 8, 2020)

The return to golf in Scotland thread.
Right now political allegiance hasn’t got a place in the current situation we find ourselves in.
I honestly believe Boris and Nicola are doing their best, the same as the welsh / N Irish personnel.
Do people honestly think they are trying to do a crap job 🙄
They can’t get everything right, the way some people talk they must be superstars at there own job.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 8, 2020)

BrianM said:



			The return to golf in Scotland thread.
Right now political allegiance hasn’t got a place in the current situation we find ourselves in.
I honestly believe Boris and Nicola are doing their best, the same as the welsh / N Irish personnel.
Do people honestly think they are trying to do a crap job 🙄
They can’t get everything right, the way some people talk they must be superstars at there own job.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, what makes me laugh is all the opposition in government keep saying they would have done things different to Boris an co, really with exactly the same advisors that Boris had the opposition would have done it different , the head of the WHO would be the same person ,the top doctors and scientists in the country would have been the same people and yet the opposition have continually slagged Boris and co for not doing it right .just the same as when and if Boris let's up on the lockdown tomorrow it will be seen wrong time to do so .and conversly that if it happens that we shouldn't have done it


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			No response to emails, no humans to speak to. What an utterly terrible company.

I delivered it myself.
		
Click to expand...

Did you collect the real neighbour's parcel at the same time?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2020)

The amount of times Sophie Haworth has pointed out that the BBC programmes she is presenting are practising social distancing.  It's like she's on a bonus for mentioning it.


----------



## Slab (May 9, 2020)

Traminator said:



			People who climb up lamp-posts 😅
Why? 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Because its there

(if we didn't want people climbing them we shouldn't have lit the streets)


----------



## bobmac (May 9, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Upside down Union Flags 🇬🇧 😡
		
Click to expand...


Union Flag or Union Jack?
Both right it seems

_''It is sometimes claimed that the Union Flag should be described as the Union Jack only when flown in the bows of a warship, but this is a relatively recent idea. From its earliest days, the Admiralty often referred to the flag – however it was used – as the Union Jack. *In 1902 an Admiralty Circular announced that either name could be used officially.* And in 1908 the UK Parliament approved this verdict, stating that ‘the Union Jack should be regarded as the National flag’. ''
Cdr Bruce Nicolls OBE RN (Retd) _

_https://www.flaginstitute.org/wp/british-flags-2/the-union-jack-or-the-union-flag/ _


----------



## Foxholer (May 9, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			My 4 sllice Dualit can be adjusted so that it will do 1,2,3 or 4 slices thus saving on leccy

Click to expand...

And, more importantly, extending the life of the heating elements in the unused slots!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 9, 2020)

Stinging nettles - more particularly landowners who fail to clear them from stiles and footpaths.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 9, 2020)

Still not being able to play golf (47 days now and counting).


----------



## rosecott (May 9, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Still not being able to play golf (47 days now and counting).
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried lessons?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 9, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Have you tried lessons?
		
Click to expand...


Good idea, I've not won a scratch club championship in six years


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 9, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Good idea, I've not won a scratch club championship in six years   

Click to expand...

Stands to reason then ,you need lessons


----------



## Italian outcast (May 9, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Good idea, I've not won a scratch club championship in six years   

Click to expand...




Norrin Radd said:



			Stands to reason then ,you need lessons

Click to expand...

Though i'm not yet recognised as an expert coach,  could i suggest he may benefit from a 'Stack and tilt' fitting - may help eliminate the flying right fin


----------



## bobmac (May 9, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Though i'm not yet recognised as an expert coach,  could i suggest he may benefit from a 'Stack and tilt' fitting - may help eliminate the flying right fin
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (May 9, 2020)

Rupert rolling in human sheer hite again, 3rd time in 3 weeks, had to spend a hour chucking a stick in the river to get the worste off. then the skys opened and it hammered it down all the way home, got soaked  then had to shampoo him off to make sure


----------



## Imurg (May 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert rolling in human sheer hite again, 3rd time in 3 weeks, had to spend a hour chucking a stick in the river to get the worste off. then the skys opened and it hammered it down all the way home, got soaked  then had to shampoo him off to make sure

Click to expand...

There's times that I really really want a dog.....and there's times that I really, really don't.....


----------



## AmandaJR (May 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert rolling in human sheer hite again, 3rd time in 3 weeks, had to spend a hour chucking a stick in the river to get the worste off. then the skys opened and it hammered it down all the way home, got soaked  then had to shampoo him off to make sure

Click to expand...

Human? Grim...

Our two jumped in a very stinky pond so needed a hose and shampoo which sent Daisy into a fit of the zoomies. They both whiff a little pondy still.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Human? Grim...

Our two jumped in a very stinky pond so needed a hose and shampoo which sent Daisy into a fit of the zoomies. They both whiff a little pondy still.
		
Click to expand...




patricks148 said:



			Rupert rolling in human sheer hite again, 3rd time in 3 weeks, had to spend a hour chucking a stick in the river to get the worste off. then the skys opened and it hammered it down all the way home, got soaked  then had to shampoo him off to make sure

Click to expand...

turns out there is some upside to not trusting Poppy off the lead


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2020)

*Christchurch Police UK*
Very disappointed to see Highcliffe beach so busy today. We spent a couple of hours moving sunbathers on. One family had travelled from Southampton to use a dingy in the sea! This does not count as daily exercise!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 9, 2020)

fundy said:



*Christchurch Police UK*
Very disappointed to see Highcliffe beach so busy today. We spent a couple of hours moving sunbathers on. One family had travelled from Southampton to use a dingy in the sea! This does not count as daily exercise!
		
Click to expand...

Cumbria Police have sent at least 3 car loads home to London today who thought a 300 mile plus day trip was a good idea plus the usual number coming over from the North East


----------



## Fade and Die (May 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert rolling in human sheer hite again, 3rd time in 3 weeks, had to spend a hour chucking a stick in the river to get the worste off. then the skys opened and it hammered it down all the way home, got soaked  then had to shampoo him off to make sure

Click to expand...

Funny, I always imagined your part of the world as very nice, but the stories you regularly tell of ignorance, anti-social behaviour and now people just taking a dump everywhere makes me glad I live in Essex where I have never once encountered such behaviour... even in Romford 😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2020)

People deciding the whole neighbourhood needs to hear their crappy taste in music at full volume all day and still going on


----------



## SammmeBee (May 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Stinging nettles - more particularly landowners who fail to clear them from stiles and footpaths.
		
Click to expand...

They had 2 weeks ago....how often do you expect them to?!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 9, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			They had 2 weeks ago....how often do you expect them to?!
		
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## SammmeBee (May 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			What?
		
Click to expand...

Grass grows.......


----------



## patricks148 (May 9, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Funny, I always imagined your part of the world as very nice, but the stories you regularly tell of ignorance, anti-social behaviour and now people just taking a dump everywhere makes me glad I live in Essex where I have never once encountered such behaviour... even in Romford 😁
		
Click to expand...

hikers, runners I'm led to believe, pretty disgusting we where only up the hill, and only went past here the other day,


----------



## patricks148 (May 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Human? Grim...

Our two jumped in a very stinky pond so needed a hose and shampoo which sent Daisy into a fit of the zoomies. They both whiff a little pondy still.
		
Click to expand...

this was up by the MTB trails, only went past the same place the other day, i just don't get how people can't go a couple of hours without taking a dump, disgusting


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			this was up by the MTB trails, only went past the same place the other day, i just don't get how people can't go a couple of hours without taking a dump, disgusting
		
Click to expand...

guessing youve never known anyone with IBS, crohns or other digestive system illnesses


----------



## patricks148 (May 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			guessing youve never known anyone with IBS, crohns or other digestive system illnesses
		
Click to expand...

none that would just take a dump by a footpath, in a park  or behind houses, if you need to go dig a hole and cover it up as the ODAC says to


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			this was up by the MTB trails, only went past the same place the other day, *i just don't get how people can't go a couple of hours without taking a dump, disgusting*

Click to expand...




patricks148 said:



			none that would just take a dump by a footpath, in a park  or behind houses, if you need to go dig a hole and cover it up as the ODAC says to
		
Click to expand...


thats not what you said though is it


----------



## patricks148 (May 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			thats not what you said though is it
		
Click to expand...

does it matter? i doubt its flocks of IBS suffers getting caught short

no matter who's doing it it its pretty anti social


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			does it matter? i doubt its flocks of IBS suffers getting caught short

no matter who's doing it it its pretty anti social
		
Click to expand...

My daughter has Crohns, and often she can only just make it upstairs to the toilet before as she puts it "the World fell out of my ass".

We have lay bys that are often used my foriegn lorry drivers as their toilet. The roadside cleaning gangs are always getting covered in it. It's not nice.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 10, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Grass grows.......
		
Click to expand...

Really? I doubt nettles get to waist height in two weeks. If they're never cleared properly (at all in some cases) then I think I'm entitled to be irritated. Even more so when other areas of the same land are well maintained.

Not sure where you get that "they" cleared them 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Wolf (May 10, 2020)

Tommy Robinson again......


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Really? I doubt nettles get to waist height in two weeks. If they're never cleared properly (at all in some cases) then I think I'm entitled to be irritated. Even more so when other areas of the same land are well maintained.

Not sure where you get that "they" cleared them 2 weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

And it is a requirement of a landowner to keep footpaths and bridle ways clear from obstructions, debris and encroaching growth......


----------



## AmandaJR (May 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			And it is a requirement of a landowner to keep footpaths and bridle ways clear from obstructions, debris and encroaching growth......
		
Click to expand...

Too many leave them impassable so they don't get used. In this case it was a house that had a footpath pretty much through the back garden. Garden immaculate but stile and barely cleared edge of garden full of stingers and all sorts. Buy a house with a footpath on the land and accept that. I always report to the highways agency - despite their abject response!


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2020)

Had a bike ride planned for today but it has been lashing it down all morning


----------



## pauljames87 (May 10, 2020)

My mother. I love her dearly of course but even without seeing her she's doing my nut in.

Little ladies birthday coming up so we bought her some bits and spoke to my parents saying do you want to get her them for bday? Mum's fixated on the fact she thought she was buying her bedroom furniture.. even though we didn't buy any new stuff.. apparently last year I said she could nearer time.. I prob said that to keep her happy so she would stop talking about this year last year lol 

This is why I speak to dad more about important things lol .. we are very lucky .. mother in law bought us the new pram. I have only told my dad so far as mum wanted to buy it.. rather than being normal and be like oh that's nice she will sulk that she wanted to do that 

I swear she's my eldest child at times


----------



## Fade and Die (May 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			His'n'her Facebook accounts. 😅
		
Click to expand...

Yup someone cheated. 😂


----------



## patricks148 (May 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Had a bike ride planned for today but it has been lashing it down all morning 

Click to expand...

went out this morning in bright sunshine..... got to the canal and it started to snow...


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Tommy Robinson again......
		
Click to expand...

What now?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2020)

Whoever it is that hacked Mrs. BiM's Amazon account.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2020)

The fact that whoever has hacked the account has bought two items & sent them to us.


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The fact that whoever has hacked the account has bought two items & sent them to us. 

Click to expand...


they get you anything good?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2020)

The fact that the email from Amazon warning that the account had had changes made was ignored because "it was probably a phishing email".


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			they get you anything good? 

Click to expand...

A solar animal repeller and a camera so that you can look at your own earwax.  Ironically both might actually be useful at the moment!


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			A solar animal repeller and a camera so that you can look at your own earwax.  Ironically both might actually be useful at the moment!
		
Click to expand...


heads off to change mrs fundys amazon password..........


----------



## pauljames87 (May 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The fact that the email from Amazon warning that the account had had changes made was ignored because "it was probably a phishing email".
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for posting.. reminded me to turn on two step account security for Amazon and eBay.


----------



## davemc1 (May 10, 2020)

Another car dieing, the fifth in less than a year. This time the cam belt snapped and wrecked the pistons 👎👎👎


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2020)

And the last irritation in this little episode, the fact that it appears to be my fault.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			People deciding the whole neighbourhood needs to hear their crappy taste in music at full volume all day and still going on
		
Click to expand...

Do you stay near SILH


----------



## Crazyface (May 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Whoever it is that hacked Mrs. BiM's Amazon account. 

Click to expand...


I'm constantly being hacked. FB account. Credit cards. Virgin account. Luckilly, I've caught these things early and blocked everything, but it's really annoying.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Human? Grim...

Our two jumped in a very stinky pond so needed a hose and shampoo which sent Daisy into a fit of the zoomies. They both whiff a little pondy still.
		
Click to expand...

Many years ago I took our pup Millie a long haired Shih-Tzu for a quick walk at the local Loch, while the wife stayed in the car making some phone calls..
We were on our way home from the groomers, Millie was looking like she'd just won Crufts, hair blowing flowing in the wind .
This was the 1st time she'd seen water like that or all the swans that came over for a look.
In a flash she just leaped in , as usual the edge of the water was full of all sorts of crap.
The wife nearly fainted when she saw poor Millie, I was in the doghouse for weeks.
After that event Millie was kept on a tight lead and very short hair.RIP xx


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2020)

Political threads...
They may start out with the best of intentions but very quickly revert to the slanging matches and point scoring that make them incredibly dull.
Sadly there are too many..making large chunks of the forum an inhospitable place......
And before anyone says " just ignore the thread" - it's easier said than done because just occasionally they work out well.....


----------



## AmandaJR (May 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Political threads...
They may start out with the best of intentions but very quickly revert to the slanging matches and point scoring that make them incredibly dull.
Sadly there are too many..making large chunks of the forum an inhospitable place......
And before anyone says " just ignore the thread" - it's easier said than done because just occasionally they work out well.....
		
Click to expand...

So argumentative and often downright rude. We can have different viewpoints and agree to disagree with slagging other users off. Wish I could just ignore it but at times I take it personally and get annoyed, frustrated, upset and seriously consider deleting the forum from my favourites and not bothering with it at all.

Then I think of the good people and interesting, informative and even enlightening posts and stick around.


----------



## Wolf (May 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What now?
		
Click to expand...

Decided to video himself walking up to a traffic police speed camera van and confront the person sitting at the camera over loudly asking them do they really think that them doing that job is vital 😡

Sadly there were also hundreds of plebs congratulating the pratt for his standing up to authorities. People clearly don't understand the role traffic police carry out, and Robinson is just a complete bell end.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Decided to video himself walking up to a traffic police speed camera van and confront the person sitting at the camera over loudly asking them do they really think that them doing that job is vital 😡

Sadly there were also hundreds of plebs congratulating the pratt for his standing up to authorities. People clearly don't understand the role traffic police carry out, and Robinson is just a complete bell end.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, didn't find it when I searched.  Robinson clearly doesn't understand how much more important that role is on empty roads, as some of the accidents round this way prove.  I cannot fault your description of him.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Decided to video himself walking up to a traffic police speed camera van and confront the person sitting at the camera over loudly asking them do they really think that them doing that job is vital 😡

Sadly there were also hundreds of plebs congratulating the pratt for his standing up to authorities. People clearly don't understand the role traffic police carry out, and Robinson is just a complete bell end.
		
Click to expand...

I wish people and the press would address him by his real name.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I wish people and the press would address him by his real name.
		
Click to expand...

But a posh hyphenated surname wouldn't suit his "man of the people" image, c'mon Stu.


----------



## Wolf (May 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I wish people and the press would address him by his real name.
		
Click to expand...

Stephen Christopher Yaxley-Lennon,  doesn't quite have the far right thuggery leaning of moniker does it that his followers can relate to.. The fact he goes by his Pseudonym instead says a lot about him as it is. 



Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks for that, didn't find it when I searched.  Robinson clearly doesn't understand how much more important that role is on empty roads, as some of the accidents round this way prove.  I cannot fault your description of him. 

Click to expand...

Sadly some pleb on my Facebook shared it in agreement with the oxygen thief...


----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Stephen Christopher Yaxley-Lennon,  doesn't quite have the far right thuggery leaning of moniker does it that his followers can relate to.. The fact he goes by his Pseudonym instead says a lot about him as it is. 


Sadly some pleb on my Facebook shared it in agreement with the oxygen thief...
		
Click to expand...

You're right, but its massaging his massive ego and making him think hes someone who it isnt. 

Address hom by his real name and that'll piss him off.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Do you "share" lots of random stuff on Facebook, forward videos and stuff to people?
		
Click to expand...

Oh sugar  we're all doomed, Crazyfacebook please don't send me anymore videos


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			A solar animal repeller and a camera so that you can look at your own earwax.  Ironically both might actually be useful at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

Aaah my stuff has arrived! Hang on to it Rich till I next see you 👍


----------



## Dando (May 10, 2020)

Not being able to post something as some people will moan and I’ll get fraggered again


----------



## SammmeBee (May 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			Not being able to post something as some people will moan and I’ll get fraggered again
		
Click to expand...

Amen......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			Not being able to post something as some people will moan and I’ll get fraggered again
		
Click to expand...

Just post within the rules, avoid fruity language and nothing to worry about  👍


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just post within the rules, avoid fruity language and nothing to worry about  👍
		
Click to expand...

Tutti Fruity, RIP


----------



## Dando (May 10, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just post within the rules, avoid fruity language and nothing to worry about  👍
		
Click to expand...

I’d never use bad language!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’d never use bad language!
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
Ahem

Whatever you say James
😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## rosecott (May 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			Not being able to post something as some people will moan and I’ll get fraggered again
		
Click to expand...

AS old Farts organiser, we expect immaculate forum behaviour from you.


----------



## Slime (May 10, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Tommy Robinson again......
		
Click to expand...

I think he probably lives here;


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2020)

rosecott said:



			AS old Farts organiser, we expect immaculate forum behaviour from you.
		
Click to expand...

By now, and at your age, you really should know better Jim.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 11, 2020)

Won't be lunching on the terrace this week unless I put on at least three layers of thermals 😕...


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2020)

Bloody starlings...
The little bleeders have nested somewhere either behind the boards or in the guttering right above the bedroom window.
Scrabbling about most of the night, chirping for their breakfast, elevensies, lunch, tea, dinner and supper......constantly jabbering 
Could take 3 weeks for them to bugger off.....looks like I'll be getting about 30 hours kip for the rest of the month then.....


----------



## pauljames87 (May 11, 2020)

Smyths toys.. only to remind me how rubbish Curry's are

Ordered daughters presents yesterday 10am

Coming today!

Wife's bday present I ordered 15 days ago and counting STILL not here


----------



## Slime (May 11, 2020)

Piers Morgan, the world's number 1 self appointed Covid expert.
A truly hateful man, and unquestionably the rudest person on telly.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Bloody starlings...
The little bleeders have nested somewhere either behind the boards or in the guttering right above the bedroom window.
Scrabbling about most of the night, chirping for their breakfast, elevensies, lunch, tea, dinner and supper......constantly jabbering
Could take 3 weeks for them to bugger off.....looks like I'll be getting about 30 hours kip for the rest of the month then.....


Click to expand...

We have exactly the same issue!


----------



## rosecott (May 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			By now, and at your age, you really should know better Jim.
		
Click to expand...

This Thursday I will be a year older but no wiser.


----------



## USER1999 (May 11, 2020)

Washed and polished my Z4 yesterday. It is now covered in dust and pollen. Total waste of time.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 11, 2020)

That it isn’t Wednesday yet.....


----------



## Beezerk (May 11, 2020)

Obtuse, infantile comments.


----------



## Wolf (May 11, 2020)

2 irritations today...

1. The petty attitudes some are showing on this forum with their comments and sad sniping at each other. Wednesday can't come soon enough so people can start talking golf again instead of behaving like petulant children. 

2. My Ex yet again being an absolute bellend... She really would fit in well with some posters in my above irritation 😒


----------



## Orikoru (May 11, 2020)

Been looking for a phone holder for running so I don't have it bouncing around in my pocket, but my new phone is too bloody big for most of them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Been looking for a phone holder for running so I don't have it bouncing around in my pocket, but my new phone is too bloody big for most of them.
		
Click to expand...

Sports bra? Tuck it in there 

How are you finding the phone? My sons phone is due for renewal and this sounds as though it would suit him.


----------



## Slab (May 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Been looking for a phone holder for running so I don't have it bouncing around in my pocket, but my new phone is too bloody big for most of them.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, looks nice phone though


----------



## Orikoru (May 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sports bra? Tuck it in there 

How are you finding the phone? My sons phone is due for renewal and this sounds as though it would suit him.
		
Click to expand...

Other than being nearly 2cm bigger than my old one, it's great and does everything I want. I transferred everything over with SmartSwitch so all my Whatsapp messages, apps etc were copied over. Main problem with old phone was that I'd filled the 32gb capacity, but new one has 128gb so I'm laughing there as well. And while it is bigger than I'm used to, at least the entire surface is screen rather than having a cm wasted at the top and bottom. The screen quality is sharper than I'm used to, and the cameras are meant to be amazing, although I don't take a lot of pictures myself. Just need to get used to the size now.  I think the A71 is the best Samsung without paying out more for the top S range - or at least my research suggested it was.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 11, 2020)

Blandford flies ... what’s the point? Bitten by the little pest and now my foot has swollen up. 
oh and that Asian hornet, what is the point ?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 11, 2020)

Yodel

sorry your office was closed and we can’t rearrange delivery. kinda strange as we’re open 24/7


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 11, 2020)

rosecott said:



			This Thursday I will be a year older but no wiser.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you could possibly become a little wiser Jim, I didn't think you could get any older 

Happy birthday for Thursday mate.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 11, 2020)

Poxy wind has taken out half the fence... Not my side which makes it more of a pain as I doubt neighbour will be in a rush/position to sort it anytime soon... Assuming a fencer can be found/willing to complete quickly...


----------



## Dando (May 11, 2020)

Ian Blackford


----------



## pauljames87 (May 11, 2020)

None the wiser when the phone will arrive 

Little ladies bday presents ordered yest arrived today.

Shoddy company


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 11, 2020)

The silly a-holes I work with sending me a bunch of meeting invites starting at 7am Wednesday knowing I am going to be back out on the golf course.  Anyone would think there is a conspiratorial wind-up going on ….    and another one has just arrived...…   there is going to be some infantile payback for this.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 11, 2020)

Slime said:



			Piers Morgan, the world's number 1 self appointed Covid expert.
A truly hateful man, and unquestionably the rudest person on telly.
		
Click to expand...

He is far worse than your name. There could be a thread ALL about him. Saw him today with Nicola and she was excellent. He continually interrupted, would not listen and find him totally objectionable. Me. me Me continually.

Usually has a pet subject daily, COVID / Government related and bangs on to whoever will listen. He is equally as bad / probably worse on Twitter


----------



## Piece (May 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Bloody starlings...
The little bleeders have nested somewhere either behind the boards or in the guttering right above the bedroom window.
Scrabbling about most of the night, chirping for their breakfast, elevensies, lunch, tea, dinner and supper......constantly jabbering 
Could take 3 weeks for them to bugger off.....looks like I'll be getting about 30 hours kip for the rest of the month then.....


Click to expand...

We've had them for over five years. Quite cute but really annoying! Peace and quite for last two months as thought they had gone. Turns out they've gone to the other side of the house! 😳


----------



## Piece (May 12, 2020)

Slime said:



			Piers Morgan, the world's number 1 self appointed Covid expert.
A truly hateful man, and unquestionably the rudest person on telly.
		
Click to expand...

I was watching him until recently. This Covid 19 has shown him to be a shock-jock, acting out his red top newspaper roots. Everything is "shocking", a "shambles" or "disgraceful". His job now should be to inform the public and help clarify, not self promote under the veil of holding the government to account.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2020)

Zoe Ball.  Idiot.


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2020)

The club's website and link to ClubV1 being extremely slow to not working at all.
They've had to email a direct link so we can book times when it goes live at 8pm..


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The club's website and link to ClubV1 being extremely slow to not working at all.
They've had to email a direct link so we can book times when it goes live at 8pm..
		
Click to expand...

We use  Intelligent Golf, and it has been unable to cope.


----------



## Wolf (May 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Zoe Ball.  Idiot.
		
Click to expand...

What's she done now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Zoe Ball.  Idiot.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me that she has done something which will get her removed from the R2 Breakfast show?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The club's website and link to ClubV1 being extremely slow to not working at all.
They've had to email a direct link so we can book times when it goes live at 8pm..
		
Click to expand...




Bunkermagnet said:



			We use  Intelligent Golf, and it has been unable to cope.
		
Click to expand...

Our club has used their usual "Book into a Competition" section of the website and it's worked well. Opened at 8am for tee times tomorrow and from 8pm for the rest of this week. 2 balls only and choose from front/back 9. Can't book or play consecutive days. To be reviewed on Friday when they get a sense of how busy things are.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2020)

Posters forgetting that this is a forum, where people can debate/discuss/argue hold different thoughts/opinions/morales/standards to theirs or can simply “chew the fat” whilst wasting some time.


----------



## Wolf (May 12, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Posters forgetting that this is a forum, where people can debate/discuss/argue hold different thoughts/opinions/morales/standards to theirs or can simply “chew the fat” whilst wasting some time.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a common irritation for many of us on here at moment. Any form of decency seems to have gone out the window around time lockdown began.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 12, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Our club has used their usual "Book into a Competition" section of the website and it's worked well. Opened at 8am for tee times tomorrow and from 8pm for the rest of this week. 2 balls only and choose from front/back 9. Can't book or play consecutive days. To be reviewed on Friday when they get a sense of how busy things are.
		
Click to expand...

This is the first time I can remember mandatory tee times at my club, and I suspect the first time the Club website has had such massive traffic coupled with IG and their slowing hasnt helped.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Seems a common irritation for many of us on here at moment. Any form of decency seems to have gone out the window around time lockdown began.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, some play the poster and “jump” on them every chance they get, almost as if everything the poster states is a fact!


----------



## Dando (May 12, 2020)

Piece said:



			I was watching him until recently. This Covid 19 has shown him to be a shock-jock, acting out his red top newspaper roots. Everything is "shocking", a "shambles" or "disgraceful". His job now should be to inform the public and help clarify, not self promote under the veil of holding the government to account.
		
Click to expand...

you should see the crap he spouts on twitter


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 12, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Totally agree, some play the poster and “jump” on them every chance they get, almost as if everything the poster states is a fact!
		
Click to expand...

Along with those who feel they have to comment on every single thread or even each comment it seems.
Lifes too short.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			What's she done now
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			Please tell me that she has done something which will get her removed from the R2 Breakfast show?
		
Click to expand...

She decided to blurt out a huge plot spoiler to a TV series that we are watching without any warning.  I wasn't in the room so missed it, but Mrs. BiM now knows the big plot spoiler that has ruined the series for her, and is seething, which is not helpful in the shared home office.


----------



## GaryK (May 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Zoe Ball.  Idiot.
		
Click to expand...

 And her mate Sara Cox - can't stand the pair of them.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			She decided to blurt out a huge plot spoiler to a TV series that we are watching without any warning.  I wasn't in the room so missed it, but Mrs. BiM now knows the big plot spoiler that has ruined the series for her, and is seething, which is not helpful in the shared home office.
		
Click to expand...

Well share it then........


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 12, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Well share it then........


Click to expand...

Noddy loses his job as a taxi-driver in Toytown.


----------



## GB72 (May 12, 2020)

People who are vociferously defending the lockdown and how staying home is the only option in one breath then complaining that they have to go to a public place and can only meet one friend in the next.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			She decided to blurt out a huge plot spoiler to a TV series that we are watching without any warning.  I wasn't in the room so missed it, but Mrs. BiM now knows the big plot spoiler that has ruined the series for her, and is seething, which is not helpful in the shared home office.
		
Click to expand...

Bit disappointed with that to be honest, not the sackable offence I was hoping for . Fair point though, very irritating and also unprofessional.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			This is the first time I can remember mandatory tee times at my club, and I suspect the first time the Club website has had such massive traffic coupled with IG and their slowing hasnt helped.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise with the tee bookings. They had messaged to say it went against the club "ethos" but it would only be a temporary measure and normal service would resume when possible. I can't see that being for some time though as there can be 30 congregated on the 1st tee on Saturday mornings.


----------



## Neilds (May 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Seems a common irritation for many of us on here at moment. Any form of decency seems to have gone out the window around time lockdown began.
		
Click to expand...

Think it happened about the same time the B word started being mentioned! You aren’t allowed to disagree with someone nowadays without being branded a nazi, bigot, fascist or similar


----------



## patricks148 (May 12, 2020)

out on the bike today, half way up a hill the left hand crank broke, had to take my shoe off to get it out of the SPD. lucky its down hill all the way home..

not sure if the BB is broken, but if its not should be able to fix it myself


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 12, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Blandford flies ... what’s the point? Bitten by the little pest and now my foot has swollen up.
oh and that Asian hornet, what is the point ?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I sympathise. My wife leg came up horribly when she was  bitten .
They only fly within 3 ft of the ground.  That was decades ago. We were local to their origins. Where have the little blighters  got to now then?


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2020)

The guy next door is away and has been since lockdown. I suspect he's shielding at his partner's place where he spends most of his time and they're both 70+
Anyway, his grass was, how can I put this,....long. Expected to find several new bovine species in there.
I've been looking at it for a while and thinking I should have a go at it just so the house doesn't look obviously empty.
Spoke to the 80+ year old who looks in every few days to pick up post etc and mentioned the grass...Oh, could you have a go at it? I don't know when he's coming back..
I had to get the strimmer on it first , first cut of the year it was almost a foot long, and then the mower......
Finished half an hour ago.
Knackered 

He's just come back..........
Cue Muttley-like grumblings.........but he is going to buy me a case of beer so all's well.....but I could have done without it...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The guy next door is away and has been since lockdown. I suspect he's shielding at his partner's place where he spends most of his time and they're both 70+
Anyway, his grass was, how can I put this,....long. Expected to find several new bovine species in there.
I've been looking at it for a while and thinking I should have a go at it just so the house doesn't look obviously empty.
Spoke to the 80+ year old who looks in every few days to pick up post etc and mentioned the grass...Oh, could you have a go at it? I don't know when he's coming back..
I had to get the strimmer on it first , first cut of the year it was almost a foot long, and then the mower......
Finished half an hour ago.
Knackered

He's just come back..........
Cue Muttley-like grumblings.........but he is going to buy me a case of beer so all's well.....but I could have done without it...
		
Click to expand...

So is this an advance excuse for when I wup you in our 9 hole social golf grudge match tomorrow😂😎


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So is this an advance excuse for when I wup you in our 9 hole social golf grudge match tomorrow😂😎
		
Click to expand...

It is over the back 9 isn't it..? The one you need "practice " on..?


----------



## Dando (May 12, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So is this an advance excuse for when I wup you in our 9 hole social golf grudge match tomorrow😂😎
		
Click to expand...

that comment should go in the "laughter is the best medicine" thread as its the funniest thing I've read for ages


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It is over the back 9 isn't it..? The one you need "practice " on..?

Click to expand...

1/2 Imurg
6/4 Fragger

@Fundybookies


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			1/2 Imurg
6/4 Fragger

@Fundybookies 

Click to expand...

Not a betting Man Steve...is that good for me?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The guy next door is away and has been since lockdown. I suspect he's shielding at his partner's place where he spends most of his time and they're both 70+
Anyway, his grass was, how can I put this,....long. Expected to find several new bovine species in there.
I've been looking at it for a while and thinking I should have a go at it just so the house doesn't look obviously empty.
Spoke to the 80+ year old who looks in every few days to pick up post etc and mentioned the grass...Oh, could you have a go at it? I don't know when he's coming back..
I had to get the strimmer on it first , first cut of the year it was almost a foot long, and then the mower......
Finished half an hour ago.
Knackered

He's just come back..........
Cue Muttley-like grumblings.........but he is going to buy me a case of beer so all's well.....but I could have done without it...
		
Click to expand...

That'll teach you to stick your nose in where it isn't wanted, won't it


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			That'll teach you to stick your nose in where it isn't wanted, won't it  

Click to expand...

Just being a good neighbour...hope doesn't look in his recycling bin....been using it as an overflow


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Not a betting Man Steve...is that good for me?
		
Click to expand...

means you win 2 out of 3


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			means you win 2 out of 3 

Click to expand...

Is that all..?
Oh well....


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Is that all..?
Oh well....

Click to expand...


if you think you win more then you back yourself


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 12, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Likewise with the tee bookings. They had messaged to say it went against the club "ethos" but it would only be a temporary measure and normal service would resume when possible. I can't see that being for some time though as there can be 30 congregated on the 1st tee on Saturday mornings.
		
Click to expand...

We have all had emailed specific instructions not to attend unless a tee time has been booked, not to attend anything more than 15 mins before youre due to tee off, there is a holding area you are to be in 5 mins before you tee and if you miss your booked time, then tough you miss out.
It should put an end to any congregating, oh and the club house is shut.


----------



## arnieboy (May 12, 2020)

Exactly the same for our club.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 12, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Oh I sympathise. My wife leg came up horribly when she was  bitten .
They only fly within 3 ft of the ground.  That was decades ago. We were local to their origins. Where have the little blighters  got to now then?
		
Click to expand...

South of Banbury


----------



## USER1999 (May 12, 2020)

being told I can only advance book one tee time per week at present. One! I am furloughed! Best chance of my life to play loads of golf, and arrgh!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I think it'll open up, clubs are just testing the water at the moment to make sure everyone can get a game.
I imagine plenty of slots opening up throughout each day as people book then drop out.
		
Click to expand...

We're only allowing front OR back 9 and not consecutive days. Tomorrow is pretty full (opened at 8am) but you can still get a tee time - just. Rest of week opens at 8pm today so they will see how it goes and review on Friday. I've not played in 2020 but planning 9 holes on Thursday - should be a laugh!


----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2020)

Tesco !

We had a delivery today and the only thing missing was my 2 weekly supply of Magnums 😖😖😖😖

They did replace them with Cadburys Dairy Milk equivalents  - but Magnums they are NOT!!
😁😁


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2020)

Nish Kumar, what an annoying, unfunny man.


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2020)

This half an hour before 8 when the booking system goes live has taken at least 3 1/2 hours so far.....


----------



## bobmac (May 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			This half an hour before 8 when the booking system goes live has taken at least 3 1/2 hours so far.....

Click to expand...

Well?


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Well?
		
Click to expand...

3 games booked in for the next week...probability of a few more as afternoons looking much less busy after Tuesday....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2020)

Amazon. Mat due to arrive (originally via China as ordered in lockdown). Originally due on last week and had an estimated delivery of today (and strangely unable to track on Amazon) and no sign


----------



## pauljames87 (May 12, 2020)

Reading the timetable notice properly .. we are attempting from Monday to go full timetables again. Just wow hit the ground running 

It won't work. Too many staff still isolating or shielding. 

I hope it does work I really do but I think it's going to be chaos


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2020)

Despite members being told NOT to book to play consecutive days already a few are - every day in fact.

What is wrong with people?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Despite members being told NOT to book to play consecutive days already a few are - every day in fact.

What is wrong with people?!
		
Click to expand...

It's the I'm alright jack mentality. Sadly prevalent everywhere


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's the I'm alright jack mentality. Sadly prevalent everywhere
		
Click to expand...

Indeed and I hate it. I'll sit tight and see what's what tomorrow and email the general manager. He did say there would be reports run to identify anyone block booking for their mates so hopefully to see if members are booking more tee times than they're entitled to will also be covered. No doubt they'll say they're members and it's their right.


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Amazon. Mat due to arrive (originally via China as ordered in lockdown). Originally due on last week and had an estimated delivery of today (and strangely unable to track on Amazon) and no sign
		
Click to expand...

its almost as if somethings going on that could delay the delivery of a bit of carpet to hit golf balls off from China, i wonder what it could be.......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			its almost as if somethings going on that could delay the delivery of a bit of carpet to hit golf balls off from China, i wonder what it could be.......
		
Click to expand...

Don't mind it being delayed but post realistic dates rather than plucking dates randomly and then putting "you should have already received your delivery as it was due today" on my account


----------



## IainP (May 12, 2020)

After posting a "woo hoo tee time booked after work on Friday", in a period of reflection I've remembered it's the wedding anniversary 😲
What is the saying - "it is easier to ask for forgiveness.."
😁


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 12, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Indeed and I hate it. I'll sit tight and see what's what tomorrow and email the general manager. He did say there would be reports run to identify anyone block booking for their mates so hopefully to see if members are booking more tee times than they're entitled to will also be covered. No doubt they'll say they're members and it's their right.
		
Click to expand...

Our's is set up to only allow you to make 1 tee booking every 12 hrs.


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2020)

My course has elected to remain closed and has given no reason why.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My course has elected to remain closed and has given no reason why. 

Click to expand...

They obviously feel silence will anger less people than an honest. “We want/need your money but your Loyalty doesn’t work on a balance sheet.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My course has elected to remain closed and has given no reason why. 

Click to expand...

Council don't want to be upsetting the dog walkers who have been enjoying free reign over the place during lockdown...


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Council don't want to be upsetting the dog walkers who have been enjoying free reign over the place during lockdown...
		
Click to expand...

We got a lengthy email sent late last night explaining things a bit more. In summary it says those running the course have to demonstrate that they are following the safety guidelines, and with it being council-run there are more hoops to jump through or something.

I think basically they just not at all prepared to reopen, whereas private courses have been preparing for this day for a week.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 13, 2020)

Not all courses are open today, Whiteleaf near Princes Risborough are opening on Friday and they are a private club with only 9 holes too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2020)

Staff off sick. Especially when I'd hoped to finish early


----------



## MegaSteve (May 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We got a lengthy email sent late last night explaining things a bit more. In summary it says those running the course have to demonstrate that they are following the safety guidelines, and with it being council-run there are more hoops to jump through or something.

I think basically they just not at all prepared to reopen, whereas private courses have been preparing for this day for a week.
		
Click to expand...


I've been walking over to the course on a fairly regular basis during lockdown... All the usual maintenance appears to have been ongoing and the course looks in good order... But, as you say, probably being council owned they are probably leaning to over cautious with H+S...


----------



## USER1999 (May 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Staff off sick. Especially when I'd hoped to finish early
		
Click to expand...

I get that this is irritating, but posting it really doesn't put you in a good light. Some things are better not posted 😇


----------



## drdel (May 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I get that this is irritating, but posting it really doesn't put you in a good light. Some things are better not posted 😇
		
Click to expand...

Give him a break, he's entitled to a bit of a moan.


----------



## Dando (May 13, 2020)

just watched an instagram video of Dustin Johnson hitting the ball 293 yards.......left handed!


----------



## PieMan (May 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Staff off sick. Especially when I'd hoped to finish early
		
Click to expand...

Were things improving then in your hospital ICU? One of my friends is on the front line at Watford General and he's still working flat out.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My course has elected to remain closed and has given no reason why. 

Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			We got a lengthy email sent late last night explaining things a bit more. In summary it says those running the course have to demonstrate that they are following the safety guidelines, and with it being council-run there are more hoops to jump through or something.

I think basically they just not at all prepared to reopen, whereas private courses have been preparing for this day for a week.
		
Click to expand...




MegaSteve said:



			I've been walking over to the course on a fairly regular basis during lockdown... All the usual maintenance appears to have been ongoing and the course looks in good order... But, as you say, probably being council owned they are probably leaning to over cautious with H+S...
		
Click to expand...

It has been the same in all branches of the Council; as part of Government, it has been decided that we should be in a position to comply with the guidance from central Government and method statements as to how this can be achieved have to be prepared & approved before certain activities can be undertaken

Lord alone knows how big an irritation it would be on here if Councils were seen to be adopting a "Do as Boris says, not as we do attitude."


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2020)

PieMan said:



			Were things improving then in your hospital ICU? One of my friends is on the front line at Watford General and he's still working flat out.
		
Click to expand...

We're getting there. We've decamped from our escalation beds in theatres and number of admissions decreasing slowly. More annoyed that it's my ward clerk off sick as I had planned a half day to go and hit balls at the club and would be a day when the phone is ringing off the hook and I'm spending more time as a ward clerk answering and dealing with the queries than I am on my own work. Just annoying more than anything especially when you rock up thinking "just a few hours and then golf"


----------



## PaulS (May 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We're getting there. We've decamped from our escalation beds in theatres and number of admissions decreasing slowly. More annoyed that it's my ward clerk off sick as I had planned a half day to go and hit balls at the club and would be a day when the phone is ringing off the hook and I'm spending more time as a ward clerk answering and dealing with the queries than I am on my own work. Just annoying more than anything especially when you rock up thinking "just a few hours and then golf"
		
Click to expand...

I would expect in the current situation a number of people are off sick , what with a pandemic going on. 

Hopefully your fellow staff members isn’t off due to potential Covid situations and that his team mates are more worried about being able to play golf.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 13, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Tesco !

We had a delivery today and the only thing missing was my 2 weekly supply of Magnums 😖😖😖😖

They did replace them with Cadburys Dairy Milk equivalents  - but Magnums they are NOT!!
😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Magnums if champagne 🤔


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2020)

PaulS said:



			I would expect in the current situation a number of people are off sick , what with a pandemic going on.

Hopefully your fellow staff members isn’t off due to potential Covid situations and that his team mates are more worried about being able to play golf.
		
Click to expand...

Non Covid. Thing is their sickness has become an issue already. Just an irritation that I had a 1/2 day planned and those were scuppered as soon as I walked in the door. Hence it being a random irritation (nothing more despite what you and others have implied) as per the post title


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Non Covid. Thing is their sickness has become an issue already. Just an irritation that I had a 1/2 day planned and those were scuppered as soon as I walked in the door. Hence it being a random irritation (nothing more despite what you and others have implied) as per the post title
		
Click to expand...

What would have happened if you'd booked the full day off? Would they have called you at home and asked you to come in?


----------



## Rlburnside (May 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We're getting there. We've decamped from our escalation beds in theatres and number of admissions decreasing slowly. More annoyed that it's my ward clerk off sick as I had planned a half day to go and hit balls at the club and would be a day when the phone is ringing off the hook and I'm spending more time as a ward clerk answering and dealing with the queries than I am on my own work. Just annoying more than anything especially when you rock up thinking "just a few hours and then golf"
		
Click to expand...

What I don’t understand if your so busy why are you wasting time posting on a golf forum at work.


----------



## User20205 (May 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I get that this is irritating, but posting it really doesn't put you in a good light. Some things are better not posted 😇
		
Click to expand...

Was gonna respond, but I’m on a fish type tightrope!! Doesn’t quite fit #nhsheroes


----------



## harpo_72 (May 13, 2020)

Despite playing in pairs, with 10 minutes intervals, the 2 old boys failed to keep up with the group in front and lost 3 holes causing us to delay as well... slow play is still slow play !

other than that everyone was happy !

booking system has an issue with separating golf clubs out, word was it was having 100k hits per minute from 10am yesterday


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Staff off sick. Especially when I'd hoped to finish early
		
Click to expand...

That always happens to me! Usually on nights when I haven’t enough sleep and I think oh I’ll do a few hours and go home.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Despite playing in pairs, with 10 minutes intervals, the 2 old boys failed to keep up with the group in front and lost 3 holes causing us to delay as well... slow play is still slow play !

other than that everyone was happy !

booking system has an issue with separating golf clubs out, word was it was having 100k hits per minute from 10am yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Could they not let you through while social distancing?


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2020)

Chafed balls, from cycling


----------



## chellie (May 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Chafed balls, from cycling

Click to expand...

BTMI there


----------



## PieMan (May 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Chafed balls, from cycling

Click to expand...

You need a good chamois cream............


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Could they not let you through while social distancing?
		
Click to expand...

If they are using that as their excuse they need a good talking to. When you let someone through, or are let through, do you walk within extra close distance of the other group? Usually the slower group stand to one side in an exaggerated fashion to let the other group through. 2m is not even a consideration. It is a golf course, there is loads of space.


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2020)

PieMan said:



			You need a good chamois cream............
		
Click to expand...

synthetic, some of the stitching came away


----------



## GB72 (May 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If they are using that as their excuse they need a good talking to. When you let someone through, or are let through, do you walk within extra close distance of the other group? Usually the slower group stand to one side in an exaggerated fashion to let the other group through. 2m is not even a consideration. It is a golf course, there is loads of space.
		
Click to expand...

This is something that clubs need to get to grips with. Playing through is all well and good but if groups are considerably slower then there is a risk of this causing delays back to the first tee and then causing unnecessary grouping around the first tee. The system is designed to stop groups waiting around in proximity and very slow play can be a risk to that. It is an ideal time for clubs to get to grips with some of the slower groups in their membership


----------



## rosecott (May 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Chafed balls, from cycling

Click to expand...

Pro-V1s?


----------



## Rooter (May 13, 2020)

online meetings.

Getting bored of them now.


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2020)

Although I understand fully why, it was immensely irritating  and frustrating to walk past the 10th tee today and not be allowed to contuine the round even though there was nobody booked to play it for the rest of the day.....

Not that I'd have played any better and may have been suicidal by the time I'd have finished....it was still irritating


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Chafed balls, from cycling

Click to expand...

The best treatment for that is to apply Deep Heat liberally to the affected area. Let us know how you get on. 👍


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 13, 2020)

The poor sod they just showed hitting a tee shot on the BBC news.  Top of his swing and the moron presenter calls out "no pressure".   He hits a low duck hook and will now get slaughtered for it by his mates and fellow members.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 13, 2020)

Morons getting annoyed at the new Fred Perry ad campaign.


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2020)

Grown adults rejoicing that fast food chains and coffee shops are reopening and then queueing for hours (often blocking roads) for a crappy burger or a latte lol. Try supporting the local businesses that supported your community the last couple of months!!! Sadly so many will just revert to old habits


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			Grown adults rejoicing that fast food chains and coffee shops are reopening and then queueing for hours (often blocking roads) for a crappy burger or a latte lol. Try supporting the local businesses that supported your community the last couple of months!!! Sadly so many will just revert to old habits
		
Click to expand...

If the golf club caterer keeps it going after this is over I know where my meat and fish will be coming from in future.  And the greengrocer in the high street will be getting more business.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2020)

GB72 said:



			This is something that clubs need to get to grips with. Playing through is all well and good but if groups are considerably slower then there is a risk of this causing delays back to the first tee and then causing unnecessary grouping around the first tee. The system is designed to stop groups waiting around in proximity and very slow play can be a risk to that. It is an ideal time for clubs to get to grips with some of the slower groups in their membership
		
Click to expand...

I am hoping the use of a marshall (think our steward has volunteered given he can't serve drinks - not sure of the semantics regarding furlough and if he is or isn't) will ensure any groups that are causing a massive hold up are enforced to move aside if they don't do so voluntarily. It's going to be vital we don't have people congregating near tees


----------



## North Mimms (May 13, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Despite members being told NOT to book to play consecutive days already a few are - every day in fact.

What is wrong with people?!
		
Click to expand...

Can't your booking system block that?
Ours not only let me book (by accident) for TUESDAY when the course was still shut t, it then wouldn't let me book for Thursday because I'd "exceeded the limit for active bookings"


----------



## AmandaJR (May 13, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			Can't your booking system block that?
Ours not only let me book (by accident) for TUESDAY when the course was still shut t, it then wouldn't let me book for Thursday because I'd "exceeded the limit for active bookings"
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it can as they're just using the competition booking system. I have noticed that the names down to play every day have disappeared though so perhaps they introduced something similar or contacted the culprits.


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			The best treatment for that is to apply Deep Heat liberally to the affected area. Let us know how you get on. 👍
		
Click to expand...

thanks but i will not be appying any cream, least of all deep heat to the sensitive area


----------



## chellie (May 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			thanks but i will not be appying any cream, least of all deep heat to the sensitive area

Click to expand...

You could always apply Deep Freeze after applying Deep Heat


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 13, 2020)

My two cats. If they are outside they will come in to the house to take a crap beside (not in) their litter tray, even though I've dug over a secluded area for them to use outside. They absolutely will not go in the garden or in the litter tray. This evening one of them has just walked into the utility room and taken a crap right beside the litter tray. She has then looked directly at me and climbed into the litter tray for a wee.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 13, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			My two cats. If they are outside they will come in to the house to take a crap beside (not in) their litter tray, even though I've dug over a secluded area for them to use outside. They absolutely will not go in the garden or in the litter tray. This evening one of them has just walked into the utility room and taken a crap right beside the litter tray. She has then looked directly at me and climbed into the litter tray for a wee.
		
Click to expand...

Serious question, have you tried 2 litter trays, they might not like doing No1 & 2 in the same place.🤷‍♂️


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 13, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Serious question, have you tried 2 litter trays, they might not like doing No1 & 2 in the same place.🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

They've got three litter trays. We've always had one more litter tray than we have cats. Until we lost our other cat in August last year we had 4 litter trays. Nothing seems to work for them. Even when I went out and bought three brand new litter trays in January and put fresh litter in all of them they would still come in from the garden to crap on the floor beside them.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			thanks but i will not be appying any cream, least of all deep heat to the sensitive area

Click to expand...

An old Jerry Lee Lewis  song, Goodness gracious great balls of fire.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Cyanide? 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Seems a bit harsh. Although I have been wondering recently if I could make them in to a decent pair of slippers. Only problem is that one is black with long hair and the other is white and grey with short hair so my slippers wouldn't match.


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Seems a bit harsh. Although I have been wondering recently if I could make them in to a decent pair of slippers. Only problem is that one is black with long hair and the other is white and grey with short hair so my slippers wouldn't match.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly you just have to accept...
Cats are gits......


----------



## srixon 1 (May 14, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			They've got three litter trays. We've always had one more litter tray than we have cats. Until we lost our other cat in August last year we had 4 litter trays. Nothing seems to work for them. Even when I went out and bought three brand new litter trays in January and put fresh litter in all of them they would still come in from the garden to crap on the floor beside them.
		
Click to expand...

One of our cats (long gone) used to get in the litter tray but stick its bum over the side and miss the tray completely.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2020)

We have R2 on at work in our factory. It is easy going, suits most of us, similar ages, musical tastes. Zoe Ball is enormously irritating but it is too much faff to change between stations just to avoid her. On a Thursday morning they have started doing a link up between different BBC stations, 1, Xtra, Asian Network and some other Yoof channel. Each channel intoduces and plays a song from 9am onwards. If I wanted to listen to a hyper active, falsely enthusiastic, down with the kids presenter I would listen to one of those stations . I don't so stop forcing them on me.

Ken Bruce must love that segment, it makes him look even better and more in tune with the station and listeners than he already is.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have R2 on at work in our factory. It is easy going, suits most of us, similar ages, musical tastes. Zoe Ball is enormously irritating but it is too much faff to change between stations just to avoid her. On a Thursday morning they have started doing a link up between different BBC stations, 1, Xtra, Asian Network and some other Yoof channel. Each channel intoduces and plays a song from 9am onwards. If I wanted to listen to a hyper active, falsely enthusiastic, down with the kids presenter I would listen to one of those stations . I don't so stop forcing them on me.

Ken Bruce must love that segment, it makes him look even better and more in tune with the station and listeners than he already is.
		
Click to expand...

Just stick absolute radio on and don't change 

Simple


----------



## Slab (May 14, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Just stick *absolute radio* on and don't change

Simple
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a station i'd enjoy. Any idea why they block listening overseas?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Just stick absolute radio on and don't change

Simple
		
Click to expand...

Bold, I may try that. We sometimes go Smooth Radio, keeps everyone relaxed, but I may try Absolute after Ken has finished his show for something new.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2020)

Slab said:



			Sounds like a station i'd enjoy. Any idea why they block listening overseas?
		
Click to expand...

At a guess will it be about rights payments to artists, songwriters etc? I don't know this, educated guess.


----------



## Slab (May 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bold, I may try that. We sometimes go Smooth Radio, keeps everyone relaxed, but I may try Absolute after Ken has finished his show for something new.
		
Click to expand...

I have it on now, two songs in, so far so good (just popped a UK postcode in when it questioned location)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2020)

Slab said:



			I have it on now, two songs in, so far so good (just popped a UK postcode in when it questioned location)
		
Click to expand...

They repeat a lot of the same songs and artists, get ready for a lot of George Michael, Whitney Houston, Phil Collins etc but it does what is says. If you want edgy tune in elsewhere. In the current times there is nothing wrong with a bit of Smooth  (or did you mean Absolute? Ah well, either way I'm pleased you have been able to pick up what you wanted)


----------



## Orikoru (May 14, 2020)

I can't remember the last time I listened to the radio. I'd have thought with Spotify and everything we have now, Radio listening figures would be at an all time low. Not that I use Spotify either. Just keep listening to those same mp3s I've dragged from device to device for 20 years.


----------



## Slab (May 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I can't remember the last time I listened to the radio. I'd have thought with Spotify and everything we have now, Radio listening figures would be at an all time low. Not that I use Spotify either. Just keep listening to those same mp3s I've dragged from device to device for 20 years. 

Click to expand...

99% of tracks are rubbish anyway, at least with radio you get some adverts & chit chat to break up the dross


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bold, I may try that. We sometimes go Smooth Radio, keeps everyone relaxed, but I may try Absolute after Ken has finished his show for something new.
		
Click to expand...

The entire world stops for Popmaster.......just saying


----------



## Beezerk (May 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have R2 on at work in our factory. It is easy going, suits most of us, similar ages, musical tastes. Zoe Ball is enormously irritating but it is too much faff to change between stations just to avoid her. On a Thursday morning they have started doing a link up between different BBC stations, 1, Xtra, Asian Network and some other Yoof channel. Each channel intoduces and plays a song from 9am onwards. If I wanted to listen to a hyper active, falsely enthusiastic, down with the kids presenter I would listen to one of those stations . I don't so stop forcing them on me.

Ken Bruce must love that segment, it makes him look even better and more in tune with the station and listeners than he already is.
		
Click to expand...

Radio 6 mate, proper music, no bull$hit, no annoying kids music.
You can thank me later


----------



## GB72 (May 14, 2020)

The press talking about the fact that we are in recession as if it is some sort of shock and that there is blame to be apportioned. The global economy just had to be effectively shut down for 2 months, no real surprise there that this is going to have a dramatic impact on economic figures.


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2020)

Our tee booking system is getting complicated 
Initially the books opened Tuesday at 8 and we were allowed 1 time only until Saturday. 
This morning, any times not booked were opened up for anyone to book...
Sunday to Saturday next week also opened Tuesday at 8 for a maximum of 3
But any uncooked slots go live to anyone else from tomorrow....
Times for the week after go live Tuesday at 8....
It's getting hard work keeping track of all the bookings, when you're allowed to book, how many, switching the 9s around some don't play the same every time....
Got a headache......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I can't remember the last time I listened to the radio. I'd have thought with Spotify and everything we have now, Radio listening figures would be at an all time low. Not that I use Spotify either. Just keep listening to those same mp3s I've dragged from device to device for 20 years. 

Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			They repeat a lot of the same songs and artists, get ready for a lot of George Michael, Whitney Houston, Phil Collins etc but it does what is says. If you want edgy tune in elsewhere. In the current times there is nothing wrong with a bit of Smooth  (or did you mean Absolute? Ah well, either way I'm pleased you have been able to pick up what you wanted)
		
Click to expand...

I listen to classic rock on Absolute and if you subscribe there are less ad breaks and they have a no repeat guarantee during the day.


----------



## patricks148 (May 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have R2 on at work in our factory. It is easy going, suits most of us, similar ages, musical tastes. Zoe Ball is enormously irritating but it is too much faff to change between stations just to avoid her. On a Thursday morning they have started doing a link up between different BBC stations, 1, Xtra, Asian Network and some other Yoof channel. Each channel intoduces and plays a song from 9am onwards. If I wanted to listen to a hyper active, falsely enthusiastic, down with the kids presenter I would listen to one of those stations . I don't so stop forcing them on me.

Ken Bruce must love that segment, it makes him look even better and more in tune with the station and listeners than he already is.
		
Click to expand...

still got to be better than listening to her though


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Just stick absolute radio on and don't change

Simple
		
Click to expand...

I'd go for Planet Rock.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 14, 2020)

Alexa is your friend for radio/music...
 A polite request is all that is required 👍...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have R2 on at work in our factory
		
Click to expand...

I thought all he could do was beep and whistle.   Unless you have C3-PO to translate ......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I thought all he could do was beep and whistle.   Unless you have C3-PO to translate ......     

Click to expand...

You are thinking of his cousin R2-D2


----------



## fundy (May 14, 2020)

Going to Sainsbury for Click and Collect, loading up the car, turning the key to find the battery has gone flat in the shortish time we'd been waiting  1/2 a mile journey home extended to a couple of roundabouts up and down the dual carriageway once we'd managed a jump start, guess ill check tomorrow to see if its ok


----------



## richart (May 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			Going to Sainsbury for Click and Collect, loading up the car, turning the key to find the battery has gone flat in the shortish time we'd been waiting  1/2 a mile journey home extended to a couple of roundabouts up and down the dual carriageway once we'd managed a jump start, guess ill check tomorrow to see if its ok
		
Click to expand...

My car had a flat battery this morning when I was late for golf. Luckily Mrs H's car was just asking for a run.


----------



## fundy (May 14, 2020)

richart said:



			My car had a flat battery this morning when I was late for golf. Luckily Mrs H's car was just asking for a run.

Click to expand...


Been far better off if it had just been flat before we went thats for sure! As for Sainsburys v golf at your place 

On the plus side it was that busy out finding someone to give us a jump start wasnt difficult! Loads more cars and especially campervans, motorhomes, transporters about and reports there were people camping in the car parks by the beach last night too, changed almost overnight the influx of people


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have R2 on at work in our factory. It is easy going, suits most of us, similar ages, musical tastes. Zoe Ball is enormously irritating but it is too much faff to change between stations just to avoid her. On a Thursday morning they have started doing a link up between different BBC stations, 1, Xtra, Asian Network and some other Yoof channel. Each channel intoduces and plays a song from 9am onwards. If I wanted to listen to a hyper active, falsely enthusiastic, down with the kids presenter I would listen to one of those stations . I don't so stop forcing them on me.

Ken Bruce must love that segment, it makes him look even better and more in tune with the station and listeners than he already is.
		
Click to expand...

Mate there is only one station to listen to .Gold UK. None of this modern crap just 60,s 70,s and 80,s .and they have a guess the year half hour. In the morning


----------



## spongebob59 (May 14, 2020)

Greta Thunderberg strikes agian, wtf.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260642547564756994


----------



## User62651 (May 14, 2020)

Fitting nylon cord to a strimmer head, like Krypton factor, need 4 hands and more patience than I have to do it, maddening.


----------



## USER1999 (May 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			Going to Sainsbury for Click and Collect, loading up the car, turning the key to find the battery has gone flat in the shortish time we'd been waiting  1/2 a mile journey home extended to a couple of roundabouts up and down the dual carriageway once we'd managed a jump start, guess ill check tomorrow to see if its ok
		
Click to expand...

You need to run it for 20 minutes minimum, probably longer. You can just leave it idling outside, but need to block it in with the Mrs car.


----------



## fundy (May 14, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			You need to run it for 20 minutes minimum, probably longer. You can just leave it idling outside, but need to block it in with the Mrs car.
		
Click to expand...

It prob had 15 mins, that ll have to do for today. I moved it a few hours later and seemed fine, will check it again tomorrow though.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 14, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Fitting nylon cord to a strimmer head, like Krypton factor, need 4 hands and more patience than I have to do it, maddening.

Click to expand...

Waste of time, it breaks every 15 seconds
I put in some wire instead, works a treat, just keep it away from your wellies and and plants you dont want felling


----------



## Bazzatron (May 14, 2020)

I'm getting irritated about 8pm and the clap for carers already. Week before last we had a neighbour take his piano out and do You'll never walk alone, and last week we had 2 kids opposite doing some sort of dance to Drake....all filmed for social media of course and uploaded within minutes. 

Just clap ffs.


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			I'm getting irritated about 8pm and the clap for carers already. Week before last we had a neighbour take his piano out and do You'll never walk alone, and last week we had 2 kids opposite doing some sort of dance to Drake....all filmed for social media of course and uploaded within minutes. 

Just clap ffs.
		
Click to expand...

We still have someone murdering a trombone or similar.....jeez what a racket..
Somehow feels a bit too contrived now...the Mrs doesn't like it.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			We still have someone murdering a trombone or similar.....jeez what a racket..
Somehow feels a bit too contrived now...the Mrs doesn't like it.
		
Click to expand...

The neighbour playing the piano appeared on local news, triggered everyone else off it seems.


----------



## Wolf (May 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			We still have someone murdering a trombone or similar.....jeez what a racket..
Somehow feels a bit too contrived now...the Mrs doesn't like it.
		
Click to expand...

Got to be honest I've been a bit of a misery about this from the start and have to admit I haven't done the clap once because I felt it was all to contrived from the start and all I see is people praising themselves on social media for doing it rather than doing it for what the idea was for. I hugely appreciate what the NHS do, they've done a hell of a lot for me and my family down the years, I just don't see the need to stand on my doorstep for the sake of it, rather thank them in person and donate to charities or time to help somewhere.


----------



## upsidedown (May 14, 2020)

Just finishing a regular lawn mow and next door neighbour popped around to enquire if I did hedges, which I do. Asked if I could have a look and sais "sure just keep or distance " and she tells me "Oh it's ok I'm a key worker " but she kept getting too blinking close for my liking. Soory but if you're a key worker keep your Distance.
Agreed to do the job next time I'm there , at least I've have 6 foot of long reach hedge trimmer to fend her off


----------



## Dando (May 14, 2020)

went to the driving range and they've run out of balls!


----------



## Bazzatron (May 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Got to be honest I've been a bit of a misery about this from the start and have to admit I haven't done the clap once because I felt it was all to contrived from the start and all I see is people praising themselves on social media for doing it rather than doing it for what the idea was for. I hugely appreciate what the NHS do, they've done a hell of a lot for me and my family down the years, I just don't see the need to stand on my doorstep for the sake of it, rather thank them in person and donate to charities or time to help somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

But how will your neighbours know that you care more than them?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Just finishing a regular lawn mow and next door neighbour popped around to enquire if I did hedges, which I do. Asked if I could have a look and sais "sure just keep or distance " and she tells me "Oh it's ok I'm a key worker " but she kept getting too blinking close for my liking. Soory but if you're a key worker keep your Distance.
Agreed to do the job next time I'm there , at least I've have 6 foot of long reach hedge trimmer to fend her off 

Click to expand...

Being a key worker is a new super power. We have a town Facebook page and the number of rants that begin with 'I'm a key worker so.....'. Apparently it excuses bad behaviour, swearing, impatience, ageism and a whole host of other unpleasantness. 

I've long since realised it is not a health worker letting off steam after 12 hours in an unpleasant ppe suit, it's just painful people believing they now have licence to abuse.


----------



## Wolf (May 14, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			But how will your neighbours know that you care more than them? 

Click to expand...

Thankfully in a cul de sac with just 3 house's in don't care what they think 😂
Both my neighbours are over the top anyway they've been out banging pots, pans one had his acoustic guitar out and sounded like he was murdering something no idea what it was as there was no tune. Same for VE day they decorated the cul de sac and were blaring out Vera Lynn, wife heard them both gossiping that clearly we don't care about NHS or the soldiers that fought as we show no support. So I went and got my RM flag I got presented when I left the service and hung up on the porch. Their faces were a picture 😂


----------



## Wolf (May 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Once a Royal..... 👍
		
Click to expand...

Always a a Royal... 

Per Mare, Per Terram 👍🏻


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Got to be honest I've been a bit of a misery about this from the start and have to admit I haven't done the clap once because I felt it was all to contrived from the start and all I see is people praising themselves on social media for doing it rather than doing it for what the idea was for. I hugely appreciate what the NHS do, they've done a hell of a lot for me and my family down the years, I just don't see the need to stand on my doorstep for the sake of it, rather thank them in person and donate to charities or time to help somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you're alone. As I've posted on here, the first few times really did make a huge difference to the morale of the nursing staff especially as we were heading into the midst of the crisis and struggling to cope with treatment, lack of PPE, not knowing much about the risks for the staff etc. The first few Friday mornings you could see the lift in spirits. Now though I tend to share your sentiments and last weeks our trust had the entrances to the hospital lit up, and strangely enough the TV were there and it was all over social media. Thought it was a bit of a tacky stunt to be honest. Yes, quite happy if people want to stand and clap but this has manifested into something different now and a tool for people to post themselves "doing something" and the meaning behind it has been lost


----------



## AmandaJR (May 14, 2020)

I do the clap (feels weird everytime I say "the clap"!) but do feel a bit self conscious to be honest. It has become a nice time to chat to our neighbour who lives alone and wave to the mysterious couple who moved in two doors down as it's the only time we see them!

Week before last I suddenly realised it was 8.01...did feel a bit guilty!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I do the clap
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry.  That's why they invented penicillin.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 14, 2020)

Missus did the clap a few times till she broke the guidelines. Pulled her up on the hypocritical actions. I’ve not clapped for personal reasons.


----------



## PaulS (May 14, 2020)

Clapping for the NHS has prob run its course the minute people started setting for fireworks and it became a competition to see who set of the biggest. Neighbours around here set off lots of fireworks then have friends and family around all day long


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2020)

Sounds like someone's strangling a cow outside...


----------



## Dando (May 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Sounds like someone's strangling a cow outside...

Click to expand...

Are you sure it’s not someone playing an Ed Sheeran cd


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2020)

Dando said:



			Are you sure it’s not someone playing an Ed Sheeran cd
		
Click to expand...

No..this sounds much better...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 14, 2020)

Some of our members.    Played first yesterday - greens pristine with no pitch marks anywhere. Just played late evening today.  In 36 hours, a ton of pitch marks.  We are only allowing members on the course so it can't be the usual "societies or green fees" excuse.    I guess they hadn't read their instruction manual for using a pitch mark repairer since the lockdown started.


----------



## USER1999 (May 14, 2020)

Billy two sheds turning out to have 15 sheds. It grates.


----------



## Wolf (May 14, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Billy two sheds turning out to have 15 sheds. It grates.
		
Click to expand...

Another forum member that's met my brother.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 15, 2020)

Jeremy Clarkson... Thought he did ok at first with who wants... But this series normal service has resumed... #1Cock...


----------



## Rooter (May 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Another forum member that's met my brother.
		
Click to expand...

Does he holiday in Elevenerife?


----------



## Wolf (May 15, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Does he holiday in Elevenerife?
		
Click to expand...

Holiday there, he owns a a villa there with 2 sheds, the blackest of black cats, and a personal pool for each member of the household.


----------



## Dando (May 15, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Holiday there, he owns a a villa there with 2 sheds, the blackest of black cats, and a personal pool for each member of the household.
		
Click to expand...

the peasant only owns a villa there? I thought he would own the whole island!


----------



## Wolf (May 15, 2020)

Dando said:



			the peasant only owns a villa there? I thought he would own the whole island!
		
Click to expand...

He didn't want to be seen to be bragging  🤷🏻‍♂️😂


----------



## Slab (May 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Continuously clicking on the wrong thing on this site because it has a few seconds delay before it finally sets itself in position.

Golf ranges who can't be bothered to update their website/Facebook/phone message to say if they're open or not.

The tool at Toolstation in Watford. There's a reason they put him outside 😡

Apart from all that, having a lovely day thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, yes and yes again to your first point 
So irritating, happens on all devices too


----------



## Bazzatron (May 15, 2020)

Getting tracking information for something you've ordered online and seeing it's being sent by Hermes.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 15, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Getting tracking information for something you've ordered online and seeing it's being sent by Hermes.
		
Click to expand...

People that spell Herpes as Hermes...


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 15, 2020)

Getting to the golf course realising I’d forgot my golf shoes..
Golf shop couldn’t sell me a pair despite having them in my hand. Had to borrow my mates  Sweaty corona spares out the car. 
The range was selling coffee and sandwiches though! 

Thought it was the craziest nonsensical thing I’ve come across since “lockdown“, till my mate said he went to the chippy and they wouldn’t serve him unless he had phoned up. So he phoned up in the chippy, ordered and paid in the usual way. 

Is this real!?


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Getting to the golf course realising I’d forgot my golf shoes..
Golf shop couldn’t sell me a pair despite having them in my hand. Had to borrow my mates  Sweaty corona spares out the car.
The range was selling coffee and sandwiches though!

Thought it was the craziest nonsensical thing I’ve come across since “lockdown“, till my mate said he went to the chippy and they wouldn’t serve him unless he had phoned up. So he phoned up in the chippy, ordered and paid in the usual way.

Is this real!?
		
Click to expand...

It's real.
Our Pro shop is only open for people booking in.
He cant sell anything to you in person.
If you go outside, phone up, pay over the phone he can deliver anything to the first tee for you....
These cant be open at the moment to shoppers - only online or phone sales


----------



## GB72 (May 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It's real.
Our Pro shop is only open for people booking in.
He cant sell anything to you in person.
If you go outside, phone up, pay over the phone he can deliver anything to the first tee for you....
These cant be open at the moment to shoppers - only online or phone sales
		
Click to expand...

Yep, pro shops are non essential retail and so cannot open for person to person sales but can make arrangements for distance selling as with any other retailer.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			People that spell Herpes as Hermes... 

Click to expand...

Delivery should be free considering I had to drop that parcel off for them last week.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 15, 2020)

Sat on a plane, all distanced okay, but it wasn’t understood by the passengers that they were filling up from the back. Half of them hadn’t a clue what row they were in, let alone seat. 
it was rather mixed no masks, masks, full hazmat suits .. not sure what that actually achieves if your touching your face with your gloved hands to arrange your chemistry goggles. 
women across the aisle was coughing a lot, but had her mask down round her neck, and the bloke in front with no mask was looking a little fidgety! Bloke next to me had no mask, but had an aura of “couldn’t give a monkeys... “ Strange old day, through customs and passport control no sweat. All very quiet, very locked down here in Sweden.


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2020)

Being reduced to getting any information about timescales, guidance and advice from the Government agency that is my Overlord from their Twitter feed and the sum total is " We will update you in due course " which has been their answer to everything since Monday....
Having a sense of mild abandonment at the moment


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Being reduced to getting any information about timescales, guidance and advice from the Government agency that is my Overlord from their Twitter feed and the sum total is " We will update you in due course " which has been their answer to everything since Monday....
Having a sense of mild abandonment at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Is that different from wild abandonment?

Askin for a friend 👍


----------



## JamesR (May 15, 2020)

The video to Billy Joel’s Piano Man.

What could have been an authentic, gritty, New York dive bar, with realistic characters such as Paul at the bar, Davy who’s still in the Navy etc is instead a cartoon exaggeration of a video.

I picture the sort of place Joe Buck May have drunk in Midnight Cowboy, not Cheers.


----------



## JamesR (May 15, 2020)

When someone offers you a great price for one of your cases of Krug, and then backs out after you’ve earmarked that money on a 3 bottle case of Unico


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 16, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Yep, pro shops are non essential retail.
		
Click to expand...

They are essential in my world 😂


----------



## harpo_72 (May 16, 2020)

drive4show said:



			They are essential in my world 😂
		
Click to expand...

Totally!! Did you see the interview with the woman who was wanting to buy hanging baskets and soil? Totally unnecessary!!! She should have taken cuttings and seeds from previous baskets .. there really is no need for garden centres to be open if golf shops cannot be. 
It’s almost as if it’s a monty python sketch ... close everything, oh hang on I like gardening.. okay close everything but garden centres, quarantine all in bound flights, oh hang on I have a French summer home, okay quarantine all flights except those from France ...

And there you have it, act in the interest of the few and who cares about the rest. 

I feel better now 🙂


----------



## Slab (May 16, 2020)

Restaurant at the golf club now open for takeaway... Course still closed


----------



## MegaSteve (May 16, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Totally!! Did you see the interview with the woman who was wanting to buy hanging baskets and soil? Totally unnecessary!!! She should have taken cuttings and seeds from previous baskets .. there really is no need for garden centres to be open if golf shops cannot be.
It’s almost as if it’s a monty python sketch ... close everything, oh hang on I like gardening.. okay close everything but garden centres, quarantine all in bound flights, oh hang on I have a French summer home, okay quarantine all flights except those from France ...

And there you have it, act in the interest of the few and who cares about the rest.

I feel better now 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Titchmarsh is a darling of the con club set... His voice wasn't going to be unheard...


----------



## sunshine (May 16, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Sat on a plane, all distanced okay, but it wasn’t understood by the passengers that they were filling up from the back. Half of them hadn’t a clue what row they were in, let alone seat.
it was rather mixed no masks, masks, full hazmat suits .. not sure what that actually achieves if your touching your face with your gloved hands to arrange your chemistry goggles.
women across the aisle was coughing a lot, but had her mask down round her neck, and the bloke in front with no mask was looking a little fidgety! Bloke next to me had no mask, but had an aura of “couldn’t give a monkeys... “ Strange old day, through customs and passport control no sweat. All very quiet, very locked down here in Sweden.
		
Click to expand...

May I politely ask how you weighed up the options before getting on a plane?

My client in Germany is back in the office and doing business face to face, I'm debating whether I could / should get on a plane for a business trip.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 16, 2020)

sunshine said:



			May I politely ask how you weighed up the options before getting on a plane?

My client in Germany is back in the office and doing business face to face, I'm debating whether I could / should get on a plane for a business trip.
		
Click to expand...

I did not have a choice, I had been redundant for 10months. I am an engineering specialist and this was in my field. If I did not take this job I would have been beaten up in the employment tribunal as well. But those things as side, Sweden looks fabulous, they speak English, the contract pays well and is with a huge firm who own several car companies and have a massive sensible strategy going forward. I am also the only person in their organisation with experience in the field. So yes C19 is a consideration and I have been isolating with my family but Sweden is taking a sensible approach as well. Distancing, necessary journeys only, cleaning ( and things are clean) and it feels locked down as well ... they just don’t need to be reminded like the English.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 16, 2020)

Sadiq Khan - totally incompetent political chancer.


----------



## drdel (May 16, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I did not have a choice, I had been redundant for 10months. I am an engineering specialist and this was in my field. If I did not take this job I would have been beaten up in the employment tribunal as well. But those things as side, Sweden looks fabulous, they speak English, the contract pays well and is with a huge firm who own several car companies and have a massive sensible strategy going forward. I am also the only person in their organisation with experience in the field. So yes C19 is a consideration and I have been isolating with my family but Sweden is taking a sensible approach as well. Distancing, necessary journeys only, cleaning ( and things are clean) and it feels locked down as well ... they just don’t need to be reminded like the English.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck. I would have done the same.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 16, 2020)

My wife's ability to be wasteful. When lockdown hit I used it as a chance to ween us slowly off baby wipes for our daughter..as her brand is hard to get hold of

So finally managed to get some flannels (always annoyed me I couldn't use one when had a migraine) I leave one on side now that's daughter's face wipe for the day 

Then bought new dish cloths so could clean the side more without using kitchen towel

She just wiped the kitchen side with a wet wipe. Stop wasting ffs lol


----------



## MegaSteve (May 16, 2020)

Gavin Williamson... Not even sure why he's anywhere near the top table having been previously shown the door...


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2020)

VAR (even the German version lol)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			VAR (even the German version lol)
		
Click to expand...

As in "the striker scored at the var post"?


----------



## BrianM (May 16, 2020)

Wife started cleaning the lock block on drive, after 20 mins I could take no more and took over, 3.5 hours later and job is complete and looking good, used something called the pink stuff to clean it, has come up lovely.
Its always the same when she starts these jobs 😂😂


----------



## patricks148 (May 16, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Wife started cleaning the lock block on drive, after 20 mins I could take no more and took over, 3.5 hours later and job is complete and looking good, used something called the pink stuff to clean it, has come up lovely.
Its always the same when she starts these jobs 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

fell right into the trap then?


----------



## IainP (May 16, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Wife started cleaning the lock block on drive, after 20 mins I could take no more and took over, 3.5 hours later and job is complete and looking good, used something called the pink stuff to clean it, has come up lovely.
Its always the same when she starts these jobs 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like this trick most guys have been doing for years with ironing, cleaning etc. has just been switched around 😉🤣😁


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 16, 2020)

The planks protesting about the lockdown in Hyde Park today with Corbyn's moronic brother right at the forefront.    Someone at the club just suggested going along, getting in the middle of them and then staging a fake coughing fit to see how they reacted.    Not sure if I should have laughed at that …..    OK I did.


----------



## BrianM (May 16, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			fell right into the trap then?
		
Click to expand...

You’re not wrong Patrick, worth it in the end though 😂


----------



## Dando (May 16, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Wife started cleaning the lock block on drive, after 20 mins I could take no more and took over, 3.5 hours later and job is complete and looking good, used something called the pink stuff to clean it, has come up lovely.
Its always the same when she starts these jobs 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

The pink stuff is great! We’ve got bottles, sprays and the oxygen clothe cleaning powder


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The planks protesting about the lockdown in Hyde Park today with Corbyn's moronic brother right at the forefront.    Someone at the club just suggested going along, getting in the middle of them and then staging a fake coughing fit to see how they reacted.    Not sure if I should have laughed at that …..    OK I did.

Click to expand...

The sad thing is they not only think it was a just cause to mingle together as a throng (illegally) but there is a high possibility of some being infected and passing it on and those now infected passing it to innocent people on their way back from Hyde Park, to work colleagues on Monday and anybody else they come into contact with with who knows what consequences. Given the current situation about as narrow minded and stupid a thing to do as imaginable. Hopefully those arrested will get charged and significantly fined


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The sad thing is they not only think it was a just cause to mingle together as a throng (illegally) but there is a high possibility of some being infected and passing it on and those now infected passing it to innocent people on their way back from Hyde Park, to work colleagues on Monday and anybody else they come into contact with with who knows what consequences. Given the current situation about as narrow minded and stupid a thing to do as imaginable. Hopefully those arrested will get charged and significantly fined
		
Click to expand...

Or made to go see covid wards with no PPE and see if natural selection takes place


----------



## MegaSteve (May 17, 2020)

The absolute pillocks demonstrating against lockdown 😡😡... Therefore taking the spotlight away from the mishandling of government where the focus should be...


----------



## Crazyface (May 17, 2020)

Football

End all leagues. Cancel season. Do not start up until everything is completely clear to do so.


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			The absolute pillocks demonstrating against lockdown 😡😡... Therefore taking the spotlight away from the mishandling of government where the focus should be...
		
Click to expand...

You don't give up, do you.
Who knew you were ........................................... oh, never mind.


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Football

End all leagues. Cancel season. Do not start up until everything is completely clear to do so.
		
Click to expand...

Football.
Suspend all leagues, suspend the season. Do not start up until completely clear to do so.
THEN FINISH OFF THIS CURRENT SEASON!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 17, 2020)

People using capital letters to make their point on the same subject time and time again, it’s boring now.


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			The absolute pillocks demonstrating against lockdown 😡😡... Therefore taking the spotlight away from the mishandling of government where the focus should be...
		
Click to expand...

we had one here, only 3 people when i went past, wife saw on FB that 10 in total in the end .... 20 police to deal with them??

Aberdeen one guy turned up... and he was a yank


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2020)

Curry's 

Still no phone for my wife 
A reply on Monday stating 

"Hi Paul, apologies for the delay. The majority of messages you see being replied to are by store staff currently assisting our team by requesting initial information and resolving basic queries, whilst we are experiencing a dramatic increase in customer contact. I am sorry if this has given you the impression that we have forgotten about you. I appreciate the update from yourself regarding your order. Given the situation, I have raised an investigation with our Online Team so that we can resolve this issue. They will directly advise on the outcome at their earliest possible opportunity. - LH"

So a reply to say expect a reply.. not really an update at all and considering that was a week since the phone was due that's poor anyways 

I replied Thursday 

"Hi again. It's now Thursday. Monday I was told the online team would look into my case and update me. My phone was due here 10 days ago 

I'd like an update please" 

Nothing back .. but then they could not work weekends so will allow them that 

So their my random irritation of the past 2 weeks 

I dislike company's using covid as an excuse to wash over their poor customer service.

So many other companies are functioning basically as normal during this just with a few delays to deliveries 

Curry's seem to have taken a well run house hold name and completely turned it into something that shouldn't be in business


----------



## rudebhoy (May 17, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			The absolute pillocks demonstrating against lockdown 😡😡... Therefore taking the spotlight away from the mishandling of government where the focus should be...
		
Click to expand...

This the UK Freedom Movement? They are a front for Britain First, a horrible bunch of right wing extremists. This is their latest ploy to get disaffected youth on their side.


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Curry's

Still no phone for my wife
A reply on Monday stating

"Hi Paul, apologies for the delay. The majority of messages you see being replied to are by store staff currently assisting our team by requesting initial information and resolving basic queries, whilst we are experiencing a dramatic increase in customer contact. I am sorry if this has given you the impression that we have forgotten about you. I appreciate the update from yourself regarding your order. Given the situation, I have raised an investigation with our Online Team so that we can resolve this issue. They will directly advise on the outcome at their earliest possible opportunity. - LH"

So a reply to say expect a reply.. not really an update at all and considering that was a week since the phone was due that's poor anyways

I replied Thursday

"Hi again. It's now Thursday. Monday I was told the online team would look into my case and update me. My phone was due here 10 days ago

I'd like an update please"

Nothing back .. but then they could not work weekends so will allow them that

So their my random irritation of the past 2 weeks

I dislike company's using covid as an excuse to wash over their poor customer service.

So many other companies are functioning basically as normal during this just with a few delays to deliveries

Curry's seem to have taken a well run house hold name and completely turned it into something that shouldn't be in business
		
Click to expand...

I've ordered a few things from Curry's this year and their delivery has always been prompt, it's weird that they've been so bad on this one item for you. Have you tried getting through on the phone? I normally go for email first but I also hate it when, every time you get a new reply it seems to be from a different person telling either something you already knew, or something that contradicts what the previous person said.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I've ordered a few things from Curry's this year and their delivery has always been prompt, it's weird that they've been so bad on this one item for you. Have you tried getting through on the phone? I normally go for email first but I also hate it when, every time you get a new reply it seems to be from a different person telling either something you already knew, or something that contradicts what the previous person said.
		
Click to expand...

Twitter is full of people saying been waiting 2 hours and gave up

I phoned , waited 2 hours and gave up aswell


----------



## harpo_72 (May 17, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Normally yes, but if you factor in the virus and that fact that I was literally right next to it all he had to say was "excuse me".
		
Click to expand...

Or politely cough 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## harpo_72 (May 17, 2020)

Watched some bloke beat up a bin, it stood it‘s ground and didn’t give an inch. He then proceeded onto another bin and searched that ... then when he had finished with his find it seemed to come in my direction. I got up and moved to an easier position just in case it escalated. I don’t have any ACL‘s in my knees, so I am not running, but I am not going to tolerate stuff either. Not sure if he was wanting to scare or start, but it went away as quickly as it started. I have noticed a few vagrants now, I suppose that’s city life, and one of the reasons London never appealed to me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Twitter is full of people saying been waiting 2 hours and gave up

I phoned , waited 2 hours and gave up aswell
		
Click to expand...

This won't make you feel better but my son ordered a phone, from mobiles direct I think it was, at 8pm on Wednesday and it arrived on Friday. If they can manage it then an operation the size of Currys definitely can. 

Can you cancel and buy elsewhere or would you need to get through and speak to someone first? Incidentally, apologies if you have covered this, have you started attacking them on Twitter, copying them in? It seems to be an effective method in the modern era.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 17, 2020)

Kaz said:



			The man who took it on himself to move my trolley in the supermarket this morning. 

Click to expand...

You should have faux sneezed in his direction whilst spluttering through clouds of snot "2 metres"!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This won't make you feel better but my son ordered a phone, from mobiles direct I think it was, at 8pm on Wednesday and it arrived on Friday. If they can manage it then an operation the size of Currys definitely can. 

Can you cancel and buy elsewhere or would you need to get through and speak to someone first? Incidentally, apologies if you have covered this, have you started attacking them on Twitter, copying them in? It seems to be an effective method in the modern era.
		
Click to expand...

I did attack them on twitter. Completely ignored. Emailed CEO Ignored. Worked with sky back in day when they were trying to rip off my dad a quick email to the CEO and he was offered a new box free of charge and a month free as an apology.. 

I tweeted them every day from Wednesday after it was due until Monday , now I'm going for the silent approach of nothing .. see how they play it 

However yes I could buy elsewhere but I get discount with Curry's which is why i always used them, 8%

The phone was £250 I paid £220 for vouchers 

Now the phone is £280 so that's 30 plus the vouchers id get refunded would then need to be sold on and there is a site and they offered £200

£50 loss for the phone .. due to Curry's not doing their job

It's more the principal now

I have that option my wife's bday is end of June .. however I was gonna give to her early so she could play around in lockdown 

Now if it's not here by mid June I can source from Amazon In a day then chase Curry's


----------



## Hobbit (May 17, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			You should have faux sneezed in his direction whilst spluttering through clouds of snot "2 metres"!
		
Click to expand...

It works really well if there's a big queue,


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			People using capital letters to make their point on the same subject time and time again, it’s boring now.
		
Click to expand...

Some people just don't seem to, or want to, understand.
I'm trying to help them.


----------



## BrianM (May 17, 2020)

Put on one of my Galvin Green jumpers on today, looks like it’s painted on now, will be a charity number shortly unless I can lose a few pounds!!!


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Put on one of my Galvin Green jumpers on today, looks like it’s painted on now, will be a charity number shortly unless I can lose a few pounds!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to trying on my works clothes next week 😯


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 17, 2020)

Played golf with a chap I used to play with before my brief hiatus. Jeez I don’t know who he’s been playing with but he was so slow. 
On one of the holes, rather than finish the hole he ran to fetch his lighter out the car. I finished the hole and tee’d off ready on the next. He came back and asked if I was in a rush.  We had a couple behind us. 
He lost his ball on one hole then had a dig at me for not immediately helping him look for it. I had to explain the rule that I was to hit my ball first, then help. 
Then to top it off he decided to have a chat with passing group. Gave up on the 15th. 
Don’t know who he’s been playing with but it was awful. thankgod you can’t touch the flagstick otherwise I’d of been really miffed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2020)

Turning over to the golf & suffering a phone in with the biggest idiot ever to hold the office of PoTUS.  

He actually makes Johnson sound competent.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Turning over to the golf & suffering a phone in with the biggest idiot ever to hold the office of PoTUS.  

He actually makes Johnson sound competent. 

Click to expand...

Stretching a point there


----------



## richart (May 17, 2020)

House has too many windows. Only found that out when I started painting the exterior.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2020)

richart said:



			House has too many windows. Only found that out when I started *painting the exterior.*

Click to expand...

I'd say get an app for it but you'd have to get the phone first...


----------



## richart (May 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd say get an app for it but you'd have to get the phone first... 

Click to expand...

Absolutely no idea what you are talking about !


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2020)

richart said:



			Absolutely no idea what you are talking about !
		
Click to expand...

No change there then!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2020)

People who don't know their jobs.

He has been up here years and always asks me to change over trains (where we put one train on another's path so instead of ending up Inna siding it ends up in a depot so they can work on it)

He always asks when they have left the point of no return 

Just know your job!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2020)

All over the news today it is about don't use public transport to get to work unless you absolutely have to. This morning Newcastle city council have announced the reintroduction of car parking charges 😱. You can't beat some joined up thinking. Muppets.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2020)

Inconsiderate neighbours and their inconsiderate builders.


----------



## Hobbit (May 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Inconsiderate neighbours and their inconsiderate builders. 

Click to expand...

In spades!

Saturday, during the community sing-a-long/BBQ. Saw bench.
Sunday, 8:30am. Saw bench.
Today, 8:30am. Saw bench. TBF, 8:30am on a working day I can usually accept without a second thought but day 3 of his ark building is driving me nuts! Looking at what he's building, the noisy grunt work should be done today.


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			In spades!

Saturday, during the community sing-a-long/BBQ. Saw bench.
Sunday, 8:30am. Saw bench.
Today, 8:30am. Saw bench. TBF, 8:30am on a working day I can usually accept without a second thought but day 3 of his ark building is driving me nuts! Looking at what he's building, the noisy grunt work should be done today.
		
Click to expand...

Is there rain forcast?


----------



## Wolf (May 18, 2020)

EE WiFi, it's absolute toss....


----------



## rosecott (May 18, 2020)

MSN shows an item you might find vaguely interesting, You click on it, it takes you to a page which lures you 30 or 40 subsequent pages (all with adverts) and very often fails to come up with what initially stirred your interest.


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			All over the news today it is about don't use public transport to get to work unless you absolutely have to. This morning Newcastle city council have announced the reintroduction of car parking charges 😱. You can't beat some joined up thinking. Muppets.
		
Click to expand...


theyre a week behind Bournemouth then! last monday the leader of the council said plse dont visit but immediately went for the cash grab for when shes ignored, she couldve just left the car parks closed as Dorset council did


----------



## backwoodsman (May 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			All over the news today it is about don't use public transport to get to work unless you absolutely have to. This morning Newcastle city council have announced the reintroduction of car parking charges 😱. You can't beat some joined up thinking. Muppets.
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			theyre a week behind Bournemouth then! last monday the leader of the council said plse dont visit but immediately went for the cash grab for when shes ignored, she couldve just left the car parks closed as Dorset council did
		
Click to expand...

And London Transport...

"Don't use public transport; use your car if you can"  but reinstating the congestion charge *and* increasing it by about 45% as well...


----------



## MegaSteve (May 18, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			And London Transport...

"Don't use public transport; use your car if you can"  but reinstating the congestion charge *and* increasing it by about 45% as well...
		
Click to expand...

Believe that has been imposed by government as part of their bailing out TfL...


----------



## Fade and Die (May 18, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Believe that has been imposed by government as part of their bailing out TfL...
		
Click to expand...


Is Sadiq's spin on it, but he's just playing Politics...

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...rge-rise-is-down-to-a-good-old-power-struggle 

Really bad news for my wifes croupier friends as he has also extended the hours from 6pm to 10pm and made it 7 days a week so they will all be £75 a week worse off.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 18, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Is Sadiq's spin on it, but he's just playing Politics...

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...rge-rise-is-down-to-a-good-old-power-struggle 

Really bad news for my wifes croupier friends as he has also extended the hours from 6pm to 10pm and made it 7 days a week so they will all be £75 a week worse off.
		
Click to expand...

No its true central government has imposed the following rules for the bail out 

Fares must rise 1% over inflation 
C charge must resume and rise to £15 a day , 7 days a week with extended hours to be reviewed next year to see if it will stay
Free travel for under 18s suspended 
Free travel for pensioners removed during peak hours 
2 members of government must sit on the tfl board and over see all finances 
All repeat sick must be reported to central government ..

The Tories aren't stupid. They knew khan was getting in for a second term. Imposing these will no doubt cost him votes as many people will just blame him without the full story.

I mean just putting up somebody decent and having decent policies isn't enough


----------



## Fade and Die (May 18, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			No its true central government has imposed the following rules for the bail out

Fares must rise 1% over inflation
C charge must resume and rise to £15 a day , 7 days a week with extended hours to be reviewed next year to see if it will stay
Free travel for under 18s suspended
Free travel for pensioners removed during peak hours
2 members of government must sit on the tfl board and over see all finances
All repeat sick must be reported to central government ..

The Tories aren't stupid. They knew khan was getting in for a second term. Imposing these will no doubt cost him votes as many people will just blame him without the full story.

I mean just putting up somebody decent and having decent policies isn't enough
		
Click to expand...


Fair enough, I thought because all the flack he was getting from the Government it was his idea to increase the charges but reading a bit more I see the criticism is aimed at his general running of TfL finances.  I personally think TfL should be far more heavily subsidised and fares slashed to make public transport more attractive.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 18, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Fair enough, I thought because all the flack he was getting from the Government it was his idea to increase the charges but reading a bit more I see the criticism is aimed at his general running of TfL finances.  I personally think TfL should be far more heavily subsidised and fares slashed to make public transport more attractive.
		
Click to expand...

I got a brilliant article on It if you have a spare 20 mins 

https://www.londonreconnections.com...ble-finances-of-fighting-a-pandemic/#comments

They "bailed" us out to the tune of 1 million grant and 500 loan which covers us until sept if we don't get money coming in 

Boris when mayor agreed with Osborne to get rid of our 700 million a year centre gov grant , that's 2.1 billion missing over past 3 years 

So if that hadn't happened we wouldn't need bailing out 

So take less money then you would have had.. add some conditions  to give us control back of the office we lost and be grateful


----------



## sunshine (May 18, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I did not have a choice, I had been redundant for 10months. I am an engineering specialist and this was in my field. If I did not take this job I would have been beaten up in the employment tribunal as well. But those things as side, Sweden looks fabulous, they speak English, the contract pays well and is with a huge firm who own several car companies and have a massive sensible strategy going forward. I am also the only person in their organisation with experience in the field. So yes C19 is a consideration and I have been isolating with my family but Sweden is taking a sensible approach as well. Distancing, necessary journeys only, cleaning ( and things are clean) and it feels locked down as well ... they just don’t need to be reminded like the English.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck. I find it so easy to get on with Swedes, both socially and professionally. Great people.


----------



## Beezerk (May 18, 2020)

Ordered a new bbq last week, it arrived today which is quite impressive however they've sent the wrong model


----------



## patricks148 (May 18, 2020)

not really an irritation or gladden my heart, but some ejit has put a load of gold fish in one of the ponds at the Kings..

Herons have had most of them already by the amount of bits of dead fish around the edge of the pond


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2020)

Amazon again.  One week after getting the account hacked & getting 2 bits of crap sent to us, we are still trying to get Amazon to provide us with the details of how we return them, and we have now been charged on the cancelled credit card.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 18, 2020)

Having done some downsizing I am now in need of some clobber... Just nowhere, yet, to go and get some... She'll just have to continue putting up with me having my backside hanging out of my strides...


----------



## williamalex1 (May 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Ordered a new bbq last week, it arrived today which is quite impressive however they've sent the wrong model 

Click to expand...

What's she like ?


----------



## upsidedown (May 18, 2020)

HID bought a gizmo for irrigating the garden and got soaked setting it up 🤣


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 18, 2020)

This could be in 1 of 3 threads; I played today, things that gladden, or irritations which is why I am here.
I played today in a round robin match play, so far so good, was winning (happy) but opponent off 12 was level par for 6 holes so 1 down after 8 (irritation)

However the real irritation, no good for any sovern softies was it rained buckets and we came off. Only 10 % chance forecast but it did not say how hard. Overall happy but after no rain for 9 weeks it was annoying to get drenched


----------



## BrianM (May 18, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			HID bought a gizmo for irrigating the garden and got soaked setting it up 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Surely that gladdens the heart 🤣🤣


----------



## Beezerk (May 18, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			What's she like ?
		
Click to expand...

BBW


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 18, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Good luck. I find it so easy to get on with *Swedes*, both socially and professionally.* Great people*.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Although I might be slightly biased... 😁


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 18, 2020)

I got a friggin fake £5 note when withdrawing cash today! That is irritating!


----------



## Kellfire (May 18, 2020)

The golf net I ordered a month ago won’t be here for ages yet according to the online tracking.

I probably wouldn’t even find it irritating if I’d had to endure the horrors of World War 2 but, alas, I am but a weak minded millennial and have no ability to cope.


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2020)

I do wonder how many golf nets are going to appear on Ebay now courses have or are about to open again........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			The golf net I ordered a month ago won’t be here for ages yet according to the online tracking.

I probably wouldn’t even find it irritating if I’d had to endure the horrors of World War 2 but, alas, I am but a weak minded millennial and have no ability to cope.
		
Click to expand...

My net arrived but the mat I ordered on Amazon never turned up. I got a cheap one that did a job but had a genius brainwave at the weekend and got for tiles of astroturf from Homebase. Two to stand on and two to hit off, both sections adjoined with joining pins. Means I can put both on the grass and hit off a level surface. Pick them up after and the grass soon recovers. Can now work on my strike and record my swing to try and get better


----------



## Kellfire (May 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My net arrived but the mat I ordered on Amazon never turned up. I got a cheap one that did a job but had a genius brainwave at the weekend and got for tiles of astroturf from Homebase. Two to stand on and two to hit off, both sections adjoined with joining pins. Means I can put both on the grass and hit off a level surface. Pick them up after and the grass soon recovers. Can now work on my strike and record my swing to try and get better
		
Click to expand...

My mat arrived last week - that’s what makes it even more annoying!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			My mat arrived last week - that’s what makes it even more annoying!
		
Click to expand...

Think having the net and no mat to hit off was more frustrating as HID wouldn't let me hit off the grass. Now it is up and running it's great and think it'll come into its own when it gets really wet over the winter (and if we get closed/reduced) as I can put the astroturf on the patio and hit out to the net and at least keep the swing going


----------



## Rlburnside (May 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I've used mine twice even with the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

I used mine once got bored, to repetitive for me and little feedback, Gave it to my 8 year old grandson who will get my enjoyment than me 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			I used mine once got bored, to repetitive for me and little feedback, Gave it to my 8 year old grandson who will get my enjoyment than me 😂
		
Click to expand...

I can see the point about little feedback but have been using a white board marker to put a dot on a ball and hitting it on the spot to get feedback on where I am striking it and will use my camera to film some of it which I can then send to the guy I have lessons from for feedback. Tempted at some point to think about a launch monitor connected to the PC (skytrack?)


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I've used mine twice even with the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same as me. I ordered it the same day Boris announced the lockdown, it came pretty quickly as I got in early, but as you say I've only used it twice. It was nice to keep the swing going but when you can't really see a ball flight it gets boring quick. Good for 15 minutes exercise I suppose.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 18, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Fair enough, I thought because all the flack he was getting from the Government it was his idea to increase the charges but reading a bit more I see the criticism is aimed at his general running of TfL finances.  I personally think TfL should be far more heavily subsidised and fares slashed to make public transport more attractive.
		
Click to expand...

Statement today from the mayor 

The Government has issued a statement on the TfL funding deal which, in keeping with the highly political way they conducted these negotiations, is at best misleading. I want to set the record straight:

1. TfL’s finances were in much better shape immediately before Covid-19 than the mess I inherited from the Prime Minister when he left City Hall. Over the past four years we have reduced TfL’s operating deficit by 71 per cent on a like-for-like basis and increased cash reserves by 16 per cent. Like-for-like operating costs have fallen each year, which had never happened before. And as well as slashing the deficit, this efficiency has funded the freezing of TfL fares for four years.

The only reason TfL is now in financial difficulties, just like every transport operator, is because our fares income has fallen by 90 per cent during lockdown. The significant efficiencies delivered during my Mayoralty have in fact reduced the amount of government support required in these unprecedented circumstances.

2. The Government insisted as part of the deal that TfL immediately bring back the congestion charge and ULEZ and urgently bring forward proposals to widen the scope and levels of these charges. This will help stop our roads becoming unusably congested - but it was a Government red line. 

3. The Government also insisted that Londoners’ fares must go up above inflation next year, that TfL must suspend free travel for Freedom Pass and 60 plus card holders during peak times, and for under 18s all the time. After lobbying from TfL over the weekend the Government has now finally agreed that this will not apply to disabled Freedom Pass holders. 

4. As the Government’s statement sets out, they have agreed similar finance packages for every other transport authority in the UK - but have not insisted on punishing their citizens in return in the same ways they have Londoners.

The Government has made ordinary Londoners pay a very high price for the consequences of doing the right thing on Covid-19. I am very happy for the Government to publish the full funding deal - which clearly demonstrates this to be true.


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Yeah I actually ended up worrying I was doing more harm than good. Will probably set it up at some point this week since I’m on holiday but it wasn’t the great purchase I thought it would be.
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot of bought one just out of panic of not being able to play golf. I don't regret buying it, it was still nice to hit a couple of (foam) golf balls. I will also get it out again once this week I think, before I get back to a course.


----------



## Captainron (May 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Ordered a new bbq last week, it arrived today which is quite impressive however they've sent the wrong model 

Click to expand...

Hope it’s not gas! Wood and charcoal all the way


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Hope it’s not gas! Wood and charcoal all the way 

Click to expand...

Certainly is mate 👍


----------



## Kellfire (May 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Hope it’s not gas! Wood and charcoal all the way 

Click to expand...

Why the dislike of gas?


----------



## Captainron (May 19, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Why the dislike of gas?
		
Click to expand...

Not a proper braai like we live on in South Africa. Gas BBQ might as well put a grill on your stove and cook it there and save the cost. 

Outdoor cooking takes love and attention. 

Wood is preferred for the best coals. Well aged pieces of hardwood that take an hour or so to get to the right cooking temperatures. Ice cold beer in hand, chatting rubbish around the fire. Perfect. Also get a much better flavour than you would on gas.


----------



## Kellfire (May 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Not a proper braai like we live on in South Africa. Gas BBQ might as well put a grill on your stove and cook it there and save the cost.

Outdoor cooking takes love and attention.

Wood is preferred for the best coals. Well aged pieces of hardwood that take an hour or so to get to the right cooking temperatures. Ice cold beer in hand, chatting rubbish around the fire. Perfect. Also get a much better flavour than you would on gas.
		
Click to expand...

I know some BBQ enthusiasts and they’re adamant the best thing they ever did was move to gas. They ended up seeing that using wood was merely adding complication for no tangible benefit. I guess it depends how much you want to make the process easier and how much you want it to be about the care, attention and social involvement.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Not a proper braai like we live on in South Africa. Gas BBQ might as well put a grill on your stove and cook it there and save the cost.

Outdoor cooking takes love and attention.

Wood is preferred for the best coals. Well aged pieces of hardwood that take an hour or so to get to the right cooking temperatures. Ice cold beer in hand, chatting rubbish around the fire. Perfect. Also get a much better flavour than you would on gas.
		
Click to expand...

Might as well stick the oven on and a couple of baking trays. Gas has never been bbq’ing.


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2020)

Coals all the way, like CI said, it's about the whole experience.


----------



## DRW (May 19, 2020)

Cooking a Barbie over an open wood fire, is by far the best. Everything is burnt to a cindy in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I know some BBQ enthusiasts and they’re adamant the best thing they ever did was move to gas. They ended up seeing that using wood was merely adding complication for no tangible benefit. I guess it depends how much you want to make the process easier and how much you want it to be about the care, attention and social involvement.
		
Click to expand...




Jamesbrown said:



			Might as well stick the oven on and a couple of baking trays. Gas has never been bbq’ing.
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends on your priorities. We had a barbecue a few weeks back, with coals, and honestly it's a bit of a pain trying to get it right if you're not an expert, like us. We decided there and then that we'd be getting a gas barbecue once we've done the garden up (in time for next summer when we can actually have people over.. hopefully). For me a BBQ is just about cooking outdoors, drinking a few beers with your mates as the sun goes down, but not standing about faffing with coals to try and get them right. Easier the better I reckon.


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2020)

You don't really need to faff on with the coals, you just need to keep an eye of the grill height really.


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			You don't really need to faff on with the coals, you just need to keep an eye of the grill height really.
		
Click to expand...

I'm talking about even getting the bloody thing alight. I accept we probably didn't have all the right tools and paraphernalia. But gas just has to be easier anyway.


----------



## Neilds (May 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm talking about even getting the bloody thing alight. I accept we probably didn't have all the right tools and paraphernalia. But gas just has to be easier anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Also, I think for just 2 it is overly expensive and wasteful to burn all that charcoal for a couple of steaks or burgers. Much easier to fire up the gas for 10 minutes


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm talking about even getting the bloody thing alight. I accept we probably didn't have all the right tools and paraphernalia. But gas just has to be easier anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Buy a big bag of the self lighting charcoal, the ones with smaller, self contained bags inside. If you are cooking for 2-4 people then use one bag. If you are cooking for more than that then use 2 bags. Two bags last for ages. No hassle to light, you just light the bags and leave them for 15-20 minutes. I'm sure BBQ experts look down on these but for the likes of you and I they make it much easier. No need to pile the coals up, struggle to get them lit, have they all taken?, have they turned grey enough? Stuff that.


----------



## GB72 (May 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think it depends on your priorities. We had a barbecue a few weeks back, with coals, and honestly it's a bit of a pain trying to get it right if you're not an expert, like us. We decided there and then that we'd be getting a gas barbecue once we've done the garden up (in time for next summer when we can actually have people over.. hopefully). For me a BBQ is just about cooking outdoors, drinking a few beers with your mates as the sun goes down, but not standing about faffing with coals to try and get them right. Easier the better I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Got a barbecue on the way that has both, a gas barbecue and a charcoal fueled one, not overly expensive and best of both worlds. The gas one to use when in a hurry or just as a daily use extension of the kitchen and the charcoal one for proper barbecuing.


----------



## Robster59 (May 19, 2020)

The fingerprint unlockers on the screen of my company Samsung S10 is nowhere near as fast or accurate as that on the back of my Moto G7.  This seems to me to be an example of needless complexity.


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm talking about even getting the bloody thing alight. I accept we probably didn't have all the right tools and paraphernalia. But gas just has to be easier anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Weber chimney starter, best £20 I've ever spent.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 19, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Might as well stick the oven on and a couple of baking trays. Gas has never been bbq’ing.
		
Click to expand...

Not true at all, totally different flavour. I can admit it might not be quite as good as wood/coal, but burgers (or any meat for that matter) cooked on my weber gas grill taste WAY better than any meat I've cooked in a pan, let alone on a tray in an oven.


----------



## Captainron (May 19, 2020)

You bloody poms are killing me! 

Having a braai is not a schlep at all. The enthusiasts you know @Kellfire need to check themselves! 

Trust me. As a red meat loving, semi pro alcoholic South African I know what I’m taking about.

I’m sure that anyone who has been to South Africa will back me up here. We braai 2 or 3 times a week. It’s just what we do


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



			You bloody poms are killing me! 

Having a braai is not a schlep at all. The enthusiasts you know @Kellfire need to check themselves!

Trust me. As a red meat loving, semi pro alcoholic South African I know what I’m taking about.

I’m sure that anyone who has been to South Africa will back me up here. We braai 2 or 3 times a week. It’s just what we do
		
Click to expand...

Semi pro. You sure about that? 😂


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			The fingerprint unlockers on the screen of my company Samsung S10 is nowhere near as fast or accurate as that on the back of my Moto G7.  This seems to me to be an example of needless complexity.
		
Click to expand...

I have the S10

First andriod phone..I love it but the finger print would be better on the back


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2020)

Latest in #phonegate


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2020)

Threads being locked again 🙄🙄


----------



## GB72 (May 19, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Threads being locked again 🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

Considering the recent posts, not a surprise that one had a rest today though. Hopefully just being tidied up a bit, clear up the blood and broken furniture and open it up again.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Considering the recent posts, not a surprise that one had a rest today though. Hopefully just being tidied up a bit, clear up the blood and broken furniture and open it up again.
		
Click to expand...

No need, halfway through having a convo and bang..... Just deal with the perpetrators and let the rest us crack on ffs.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 19, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Threads being locked again 🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

For me the irritation is that I missed all the comments that got it closed. All the bickering here can get tedious, but can be funny to read.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Threads being locked again 🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			Considering the recent posts, not a surprise that one had a rest today though. Hopefully just being tidied up a bit, clear up the blood and broken furniture and open it up again.
		
Click to expand...


It might if people stop bleating that their post got deleted along with all the other ones


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It might if people stop bleating that their post got deleted along with all the other ones 

Click to expand...

Deal with them and the let the rest carry on as normal. 

Oh and why did my post get deleted?? 😉


----------



## GB72 (May 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It might if people stop bleating that their post got deleted along with all the other ones 

Click to expand...

I did the Mod job for a while so feel your pain at that.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			For me the irritation is that I missed all the comments that got it closed. All the bickering here can get tedious, but can be funny to read.
		
Click to expand...

You've not missed much apart from a load of swearing and a couple of threats 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Wolf (May 19, 2020)

Pedants.


----------



## JamesR (May 19, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			For me the irritation is that I missed all the comments that got it closed. All the bickering here can get tedious, but can be funny to read.
		
Click to expand...

I think someone had a few too many lager shandies on a sunny day in the garden: 🍺+☀️=🤬 everytime it would seem


----------



## fundy (May 19, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Deal with them and the let the rest carry on as normal.

Oh and why did my post get deleted?? 😉
		
Click to expand...

troublemaker


----------



## fundy (May 19, 2020)

JamesR said:



			I think someone had a few too many lager shandies on a sunny day in the garden: 🍺+☀️=🤬 everytime it would seem
		
Click to expand...

ah now i know what ive missed lol cheers


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Surely gas just gets to the right temperature immediately?
Saves listening to a South African for an hour 😜
		
Click to expand...

In fairness it depends on the individual South African.

But in this instance you'd be right!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm talking about even getting the bloody thing alight. I accept we probably didn't have all the right tools and paraphernalia. But gas just has to be easier anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Chippers are easier; fat bottomed sand wedges are easier; but no self-respecting golfer would look at either. 

There's no such thing as a gas barbecue, they're a portable grill.


----------



## chrisd (May 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It might if people stop bleating that their post got deleted along with all the other ones 

Click to expand...

I'm angry that I never saw any of the posts and never got a chance to post anything that may have got me a ban, but it appears you prevented me that possibility  - that's mods for you 😣😣


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Threads being locked again 🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, what happened?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I'm angry that I never saw any of the posts and never got a chance to post anything that may have got me a ban, but it appears you prevented me that possibility  - that's mods for you 😣😣
		
Click to expand...

I took screen shots of the posts, I’ll pm them to you for 3 x ProV1x’s or 12 Dunlop DDH.


----------



## chrisd (May 19, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I took screen shots of the posts, I’ll pm them to you for 3 x ProV1x’s or 12 Dunlop DDH. 

Click to expand...

How about a pamphlet on Aimpoint putting ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



			How about a pamphlet on Aimpoint putting ?
		
Click to expand...

Now you’re talking!


----------



## chrisd (May 19, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Now you’re talking! 

Click to expand...

That'll be 1,000 more posts guaranteed 🤣🤣


----------



## Rlburnside (May 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It might if people stop bleating that their post got deleted along with all the other ones 

Click to expand...

At the time my post was deleted some of the posts that caused you give infractions We’re still on. 

My post had nothing to do with the thread being locked and annoyed me at the time, so far from bleating I was just asking a valid question. 😡


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2020)

Sunburn.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 19, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			At the time my post was deleted some of the posts that caused you give infractions We’re still on.

My post had nothing to do with the thread being locked and annoyed me at the time, so far from bleating I was just asking a valid question. 😡
		
Click to expand...

I might as well carry on bleating😂

Instead of closing a thread for all why not simply leave it open and stop the posters causing the problems from posting


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			troublemaker 

Click to expand...

Haha genuinely not guilty this time....


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha genuinely not guilty this time....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JamesR (May 19, 2020)

It’s quite annoying that I don’t fully understand the rules of the forum.
Some people get banned for seemingly very little, whereas others get away with murder (or at least threatening it).
Are there special circumstances that allow us to get away with it all, if so how do I apply.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2020)

Slime said:



			Yeah, what happened?

View attachment 30760

Click to expand...


😂😂 I actually know a guy called Brian Moran.


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2020)

JamesR said:



			It’s quite annoying that I don’t fully understand the rules of the forum.
Some people get banned for seemingly very little, whereas others get away with murder (or at least threatening it).
Are there special circumstances that allow us to get away with it all, if so how do I apply.
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to be piscine related.


----------



## Kellfire (May 19, 2020)

FYI, like Elton John sang... I’m still standing...


----------



## Captainron (May 19, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Not true at all, totally different flavour. I can admit it might not be quite as good as wood/coal, but burgers (or any meat for that matter) cooked on my weber gas grill taste WAY better than any meat I've cooked in a pan, let alone on a tray in an oven.
		
Click to expand...

And burgers and pork sausages don’t belong on a braai. Once invited a mate and his missus over. She made some sort of burger patties with herbs in them. I point blank refused to cool them on my big braai. I knew she would bring them despite being told it wasn’t necessary. I got the kids to cook them on one of those instant picnic bbq tray things. 

You don’t bring meat when you are invited to a braai either. The host has to provide the lot but you can bring a few extra cold beers and a bottle of brandy to help get the conversation flowing.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



*And burgers and pork sausages don’t belong on a braai.* Once invited a mate and his missus over. She made some sort of burger patties with herbs in them. I point blank refused to cool them on my big braai. I knew she would bring them despite being told it wasn’t necessary. I got the kids to cook them on one of those instant picnic bbq tray things.

You don’t bring meat when you are invited to a braai either. The host has to provide the lot but you can bring a few extra cold beers and a bottle of brandy to help get the conversation flowing.
		
Click to expand...

Can we just clarify that you mean BEEF burgers? Got some venison burgers from my local farm shop this week and cooked them on the BBQ (charcoal of course) and they were brilliant.


----------



## Captainron (May 19, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Can we just clarify that you mean BEEF burgers? Got some venison burgers from my local farm shop this week and cooked them on the BBQ (charcoal of course) and they were brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I’m still unconvinced.


----------



## CallawayKid (May 20, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Can we just clarify that you mean BEEF burgers? Got some venison burgers from my local farm shop this week and cooked them on the BBQ (charcoal of course) and they were brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Were they expensive...?

CK


----------



## Slab (May 20, 2020)

Captainron said:



			You bloody poms are killing me! 

Having a braai is not a schlep at all. The enthusiasts you know @Kellfire need to check themselves!

Trust me. As a red meat loving, semi pro alcoholic South African I know what I’m taking about.

I’m sure that anyone who has been to South Africa will back me up here. We braai 2 or 3 times a week. It’s just what we do
		
Click to expand...

I've quite a few mates from South Africa, maybe something happens to them when they go abroad, but to a man they all braai with their _gas _weber 

That aside I will always bow to their cooking skills and it is as you say, don't give them a burger to do when they are cooking half a cow already
Also very good at opening beer bottles with bic lighters or a fork or basically anything lying around


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 20, 2020)

CallawayKid said:



			Were they expensive...?

CK
		
Click to expand...

They were a little deer!!!! 😃


----------



## Captainron (May 20, 2020)

Slab said:



			I've quite a few mates from South Africa, maybe something happens to them when they go abroad, but to a man they all braai with their _gas _weber 

Click to expand...

Those okes have lost the meaning of being South African. 

They might as well start watching soccer and saying things like “I like it hot, but this is too hot” when it’s only 30 degrees Celsius. 

Traitors!


----------



## Slab (May 20, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Those okes have lost the meaning of being South African.

They might as well start watching soccer and saying things like “I like it hot, but this is too hot” when it’s only 30 degrees Celsius.

Traitors!
		
Click to expand...

That made me smile


----------



## Dando (May 20, 2020)

posters who keep flogging a certain dead horse


----------



## SatchFan (May 20, 2020)

The rest of my neighbourhood giving the impression that they have abandoned all social distancing and visiting rules.


----------



## arnieboy (May 20, 2020)

That's just what my mate said who lives in North Devon. Absolute bedlam there.


----------



## Dando (May 20, 2020)

Had a crap day at “work” and finally logged off at 7pm, feeling really down and I get asked what’s for tea by someone who’s only exertion today has been to get in and out of the paddling pool


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			The rest of my neighbourhood giving the impression that they have abandoned all social distancing and visiting rules.
		
Click to expand...

Been saying it since VE bank holiday. Next door have had his mum staying, kids are sharing paddling pools and aside from full blown football and cricket games going on in parks, the coasts have been rammed today. It won't take much for the R number to go over 1 and that may bring implications regarding golf, shops, lockdown etc as well as selfishly perhaps impact us for golf. It seems that a large section of the public think Covid has finished.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 30777

Starting to really bug me 😅
		
Click to expand...

You’re gonna have to be a bit more specific. Their are a few “ mitty’s” on here!🤥😁


----------



## Wolf (May 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 30777

Starting to really bug me 😅
		
Click to expand...

Only just starting... Plenty of it on here and every other form of social media.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 21, 2020)

Wife's phone from Curry's finally been reposted 

Only taken 3 weeks 

Got email this morning to say it's due tomorrow.

Happier with that result than the ballache of a refund 

Won't be shopping from them again. AO and Amazon I'll stick with


----------



## Imurg (May 21, 2020)

A Pepsi Max shower....
Quick trip to the shop for supplies, trolleyed a 24 pack to keep us going 
Get to the checkout...
Tesco have, li,e many shops, installed perspex screens to protect the cashier.
All well and good until she pushes the tray of PM down the shallow ramp
The corner catches the corner of the bracket that holds the screen in place and the can explodes...all over me.
It was like someone shook a can and opened it my face......
So that's 2 showers by 9.15 today then......and another load of washing......
Hurumph


----------



## GB72 (May 21, 2020)

Again, the reporting of the bleeding obvious for the purpose of a sensationalist headline. Today is that the housing market had the lowest number of transactions for an April ever. What, never. Maybe something to do with shutting estate agents, banning viewings, stopping (in the main) completions, and stopping surveys. Guessing that may have had something to do with it. May as well have a story that pub takings were down as well

Everything at the moment just wants to focus on the bad, on the doom and gloom. Yes, these are difficult times and, whilst I do not want to stop journalists printing stories that are well within the public interest, the mental health of the nation needs some positivity.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 21, 2020)

Finally get to a shop where I can source some new shorts in keeping with my slimmer waistline... On getting home, see one pair is as per labelling but the other is different to the sewn in labelling... Now got to go back to exchange.😡😕...


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			A Pepsi Max shower....
Quick trip to the shop for supplies, trolleyed a 24 pack to keep us going
Get to the checkout...
Tesco have, li,e many shops, installed perspex screens to protect the cashier.
All well and good until she pushes the tray of PM down the shallow ramp
The corner catches the corner of the bracket that holds the screen in place and the can explodes...all over me.
It was like someone shook a can and opened it my face......
So that's 2 showers by 9.15 today then......and another load of washing......
Hurumph 

Click to expand...

Is there security camera footage?  Pretty please.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 21, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Again, the reporting of the bleeding obvious for the purpose of a sensationalist headline. Today is that the housing market had the lowest number of transactions for an April ever. What, never. Maybe something to do with shutting estate agents, banning viewings, stopping (in the main) completions, and stopping surveys. Guessing that may have had something to do with it. May as well have a story that pub takings were down as well

Everything at the moment just wants to focus on the bad, on the doom and gloom. Yes, these are difficult times and, whilst I do not want to stop journalists printing stories that are well within the public interest, the mental health of the nation needs some positivity.
		
Click to expand...

Well there were health concerns on the BBC this morning due to the amount of alcohol now being purchased in supermarkets; well it won't be purchased in pubs, will it?


----------



## MegaSteve (May 21, 2020)

Shaun Bailey...


----------



## MegaSteve (May 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			What size do you need?
I have a brand new pair that don't fit.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully the ones correctly labelled 38" will fit... Not even in my wildest dreams will the pair of 36" fit... My waist has 'shrunk' but not my BFA...


----------



## GB72 (May 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well there were health concerns on the BBC this morning due to the amount of alcohol now being purchased in supermarkets; well it won't be purchased in pubs, will it?  

Click to expand...

It is ridiculous. You can shove out any number of stories about worst this, worst that because we have never had to shut the country down before. It really is winding me up now, just find something positive, recovery figures, new industries coming out of this, record supermarket sales, just change the tune and show something we can all have a cheer about (and raise a glass of the excessive amount of supermarket booze we have all bought). IN my area local butchers, fruit and veg companies, bakers and even wine retailers are doing great because people do not want to go to supermarkets and are switching to local produce. That is great on so many levels but is that ever covered. There is a whole local economy that is actually booming at the moment and people do not want to go back to low quality supermarket shopping after this. How long have people been trying to get people to buy local and covid has started them doing that. Get that on the news.


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2020)

Just got back from the supermarket and one thing became quite clear, based on this morning's evidence.
Social distancing was obeyed by most shoppers but those that seemed to pay it no attention tended to be those wearing face coverings!
It's as if they think they are totally immune and don't give a crap about anyone else!


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2020)

Tedious post on here at the moment, very predictable and make you want to skip an entire thread, I don't know if anyone is the same but I can't be @rsed with trying to filter through 3 pages of tit for tat and arguing.
Once it gets going it's like watching two dogs pulling on either end of a raggy doll.


----------



## Wolf (May 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Tedious post on here at the moment, very predictable and make you want to skip an entire thread, I don't know if anyone is the same but I can't be @rsed with trying to filter through 3 pages of tit for tat and arguing.
Once it gets going it's like watching two dogs pulling on either end of a raggy doll.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely of the same opinion, a dose of thrush is less irritating than some of the sniping and tit for tat dross going on at the moment. I sadly allowed myself drawn into it then other day that's what irritates me even more.


----------



## Dando (May 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			These might be a touch "aspirational" in that case 😅

Can highly recommend the Adidas 365 for a roomy fit.
		
Click to expand...

365? That’s some waist measurement


----------



## Dan2501 (May 21, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263425621792821248
People like this.


----------



## SatchFan (May 21, 2020)

The scumbags leaving all their litter on the beaches and parks.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 21, 2020)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263425621792821248
People like this.
		
Click to expand...

Lee Westwood enjoying lockdown.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 21, 2020)

Robbie Savage asking a question on the daily briefing.


----------



## drdel (May 21, 2020)

BBC News ".. Today is the hottest day this year..." 
Well yes, temperature rises day on day every year during May!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2020)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263425621792821248
People like this.
		
Click to expand...

Makes a valid point though and if we're not careful we'll get another surge of infections and deaths and chances of a lockdown again


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Makes a valid point though and if *we're not careful we'll get another surge of infections and deaths* and chances of a lockdown again
		
Click to expand...

Yes because of the likes of that halfwit.  His point loses any validity when he practices the very behaviour he warns against. 

It's like pulling teeth at times.


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes because of the likes of that halfwit.  His point loses any validity when he practices the very behaviour he warns against. 

It's like pulling teeth at times.
		
Click to expand...

its almost like people post to add 1 to their post count.....


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2020)

Facebook posts with memes that end with "I bet you don't share this" 🙈


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes because of the likes of that halfwit.  His point loses any validity when he practices the very behaviour he warns against. 

It's like pulling teeth at times.
		
Click to expand...

Whether he's acting like a halfwit or not, unless something is done to stop him and others flocking to coasts and avoiding social distancing we're heading for a second surge. I agree that he needs to act as he preaches but he isn't alone is he


----------



## USER1999 (May 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Whether he's acting like a halfwit or not, unless something is done to stop him and others flocking to coasts and avoiding social distancing we're heading for a second surge. I agree that he needs to act as he preaches but he isn't alone is he
		
Click to expand...

I was at the coast a bit this week. Yes, loads of people, but I seriously doubt you are going to catch covid 19 on a beach. Most are socially distancing, but in reality, your chances of catching it outside are remote. Very remote.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Whether he's acting like a halfwit or not, unless something is done to stop him and others flocking to coasts and avoiding social distancing we're heading for a second surge. I agree that he needs to act as he preaches but he isn't alone is he
		
Click to expand...

What about the millions upon millions who are behaving?

Other Countries who are ahead of us have halfwits and they’ve avoided a spike, maybe we should focus on the positive.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Whether he's acting like a halfwit or not, unless something is done to stop him and others flocking to coasts and avoiding social distancing we're heading for a second surge.
		
Click to expand...

And the answer to that is surely to follow his own advice, and that of the Government, but he's chosen not to; he's chosen to participate in the very behaviour he decries.

So what's the answer then Homer?



HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree that he needs to act as he preaches but he isn't alone is he
		
Click to expand...

Ah, so there's more than one of him, that makes it alright does it?  

Christ, it's almost as bad as getting advice to stay indoors from some bloke in Mexico.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 21, 2020)

Neighbour across the way has a visitor and parked opposite my drive. (Single track lane) 
Now that’s tough luck for me but managed to get on but scuffed the visitors car to get parked.  They’ve been parking there every now and again and I thought if I’m on the back shift I’ll have to scuff it to get on. 
My prediction was correct.


----------



## patricks148 (May 21, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Neighbour across the way has a visitor and parked opposite my drive. (Single track lane)
Now that’s tough luck for me but managed to get on but scuffed the visitors car to get parked.  They’ve been parking there every now and again and I thought if I’m on the back shift I’ll have to scuff it to get on.
My prediction was correct.
		
Click to expand...

you can call the police and they will get it removed, there is a law about right of access to the highway. someone used to do that to us, no matter how often i asked them not too they did it anyway, until i was told about this by a police friend, they have never done it since


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			you can call the police and they will get it removed, there is a law about right of access to the highway. someone used to do that to us, no matter how often i asked them not too they did it anyway, until i was told about this by a police friend, they have never done it since
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been waiting for the day I’ve had to leave for work and not be able to get off and then I have grounds to phone the police or civil enforcement officer. That scenario hasn’t appeared yet. 
I don’t think I have a case just because it requires me to reverse into my fence then bounce of a car to get on my drive. I’ve no right to access my drive I believe. 

I’ve left a few scuffs, and I should leave my insurance details, or I could wait till next time and maybe make more substantial damage. The choices.


----------



## Wolf (May 21, 2020)

Probably going to be unpopular with this one, but the clap for the NHS is getting right on my tits. Neighbours playing instruments, banging car horns or pots & pans.. Then there's the social media morons doing the same for  a few likes.. It was a novel idea to start but now its tedious and has no real value.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			People who say Kenny DAGlish.

It's DALglish.
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean King Kenny


----------



## Imurg (May 22, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I think you mean King Kenny

Click to expand...

Didnt he blow a trumpet with his Jazzmen...?
Maybe it's his ghost outside Wolfs place......


----------



## Kellfire (May 22, 2020)

drdel said:



			BBC News ".. Today is the hottest day this year..."
Well yes, temperature rises day on day every year during May!
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn’t. That’s an odd thing to think. :/


----------



## Wolf (May 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Didnt he blow a trumpet with his Jazzmen...?
Maybe it's his ghost outside Wolfs place......
		
Click to expand...

That would likely be more bearable than what he was playing.


----------



## Slime (May 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Facebook posts with memes that end with "I bet you don't share this" 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I'm old, I don't know what that means.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 22, 2020)

Slime said:



			I'm old, I don't know what that means. 

Click to expand...

Psychologists would have a field day with this and most of Facebook to be fair. This particular one is where somebody puts a post up and finishes with this comment. It is basically a desperate plea to get likes, reposted, to go viral (whatever the heck that means) dressed up as a challenge. It often seems to be one parents do for kids who don't make friends easily or similar.

Look at the psychology of the parents, not the kids as many of us now know that 'only oldies use Facebook ' 😄


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2020)

Slime said:



			I'm old, I don't know what that means. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Wolf (May 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



View attachment 30792

Click to expand...

Or when they add I know you won't all share this but it will show that those of you who do actually care🙄.. 

No your right I don't care what crap your seeking attention on today 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Probably going to be unpopular with this one, but the clap for the NHS is getting right on my tits. Neighbours playing instruments, banging car horns or pots & pans.. Then there's the social media morons doing the same for  a few likes.. It was a novel idea to start but now its tedious and has no real value.
		
Click to expand...

I feel obliged to do it which irritates me! Participation dwindling around here. Interestingly enough the musical family who put leaflets through every door when they were doing a rendition of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" before the clap never, ever actually do it...


----------



## Wolf (May 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I feel *obliged* to do it which irritates me! Participation dwindling around here. Interestingly enough the musical family who put leaflets through every door when they were doing a rendition of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" before the clap never, ever actually do it...
		
Click to expand...

I think that is another very valid issue with it, people that genuinely did it without the faff are feeling obliged to carry on. At what point does it stop, its not something that can continue long term.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I feel obliged to do it which irritates me! Participation dwindling around here. Interestingly enough the musical family who put leaflets through every door when they were doing a rendition of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" before the clap never, ever actually do it...
		
Click to expand...

We do it every week, and I am happy to do so. However, what annoys me is the neighbours who are craning their necks to see who is and isn't participating, and judging them accordingly.


----------



## Robster59 (May 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I think that is another very valid issue with it, people that genuinely did it without the faff are feeling obliged to carry on. At what point does it stop, its not something that can continue long term.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, we were talking about this last night.  People are still doing it but I do wonder how many are now doing it as other people in the street are and they don't want to be seen to be miserable.  I fully support the NHS and given that they are customers for me, I see the hard work and dedication these guys have.  It was a lovely idea at the start but someday it does have to stop.


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2020)

I haven't done the NHS clap even once. I couldn't really see the point, we live on a quiet no-through road, and there's decent chance nobody who lives here even works for the NHS. 

I know it's not exactly the same but it did remind me of this meme I saw..


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 22, 2020)

We have to had remove the bins around the course as per EGU guidelines.  So why do morons playing feel the need to leave beer bottles and other rubbish on the ground where the bins used to be?


----------



## drdel (May 22, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			No it doesn’t. That’s an odd thing to think. :/
		
Click to expand...

I know I shouldn't bother to reply but cabin fever is a bit high. So you believe the weather will not get hotter for the rest of 2020!


----------



## sam85 (May 22, 2020)

drdel said:



			I know I shouldn't bother to reply but cabin fever is a bit high. So you believe the weather will not get hotter for the rest of 2020!
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't get hotter on a day by day basis though does it, that's not how the weather works.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Robbie Savage asking a question on the daily briefing.
		
Click to expand...

I did like that Hancock slipped into what verged on a little bit of matey banter with Savage.  And before jumping on me suggesting I am being critical - I actually did - an in a completely non-critical way. It made me smile.  Blair used to do the same thing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Probably going to be unpopular with this one, but the clap for the NHS is getting right on my tits. Neighbours playing instruments, banging car horns or pots & pans.. Then there's the social media morons doing the same for  a few likes.. It was a novel idea to start but now its tedious and has no real value.
		
Click to expand...

It is a bit un-British of a thing to do - and of course therefore feels forced - but we really like the fact that we stand outside our house and chat to five set of neighbours in the terrace across the road from us - some of whom we didn't really know that well back in February.  I am glad that we continue to do it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I think you mean King Kenny

Click to expand...

When Dalglish was still at Celtic he lived close to us and my brother delivered his morning newspapers.  One year close to Christmas I did his paper round for him.  As I was about to pop the papers through their letterbox the door was opened - and I was confronted my Marina in fairly flimsy dressing gown (my imagination says nightie but I don't think it was) and Kelly Dalglish in her nightie (def).  They had come to the door to give my brother his Christmas bonus   I wasn't in the slightest bit irritated.


----------



## Wolf (May 22, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It is a bit un-British of a thing to do - and of course therefore feels forced - but we really like the fact that we stand outside our house and chat to five set of neighbours in the terrace across the road from us - some of whom we didn't really know that well back in February.  I am glad that we continue to do it.
		
Click to expand...

But what is to stop you chatting with your neighbours, you don't need to clap to do that. It's nothing to do with it being unbritish, I just feel its all a little contrived and false now, plus ultimately it cannot continue to be expected of people or others made to feel guilty for not doing it. 

Our NHS is doing a fabulous job, I am greatful to them for what they're doing now, what they've done for me personally in the past and will no doubt do for my family in future. But standing outside clapping cannot continue forever and who decides when it stops. 

This isn't a pop at anyone personally it's just the whole thing for me now is beyond it's intended purpose.


----------



## Imurg (May 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			But what is to stop you chatting with your neighbours, you don't need to clap to do that. It's nothing to do with it being unbritish, I just feel its all a little contrived and false now, plus ultimately it cannot continue to be expected of people or others made to feel guilty for not doing it.

Our NHS is doing a fabulous job, I am greatful to them for what they're doing now, what they've done for me personally in the past and will no doubt do for my family in future. But standing outside clapping cannot continue forever and who decides when it stops.

This isn't a pop at anyone personally it's just the whole thing for me now is beyond it's intended purpose.
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263545705609728001


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			But what is to stop you chatting with your neighbours, you don't need to clap to do that. It's nothing to do with it being unbritish, I just feel its all a little contrived and false now, plus ultimately it cannot continue to be expected of people or others made to feel guilty for not doing it.

Our NHS is doing a fabulous job, I am greatful to them for what they're doing now, what they've done for me personally in the past and will no doubt do for my family in future. But standing outside clapping cannot continue forever and who decides when it stops.

This isn't a pop at anyone personally it's just the whole thing for me now is beyond it's intended purpose.
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean and how you feel.  And yes of course we can always chat to our neighbours - and we do now much more than we did back in Feb - but actually it's quite nice that we have a group chat and share how we all are - and that's new, unusual and will probably stop once we stop doing the 8pm thanks.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 22, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Probably going to be unpopular with this one, but the clap for the NHS is getting right on my tits. Neighbours playing instruments, banging car horns or pots & pans.. Then there's the social media morons doing the same for  a few likes.. It was a novel idea to start but now its tedious and has no real value.
		
Click to expand...

The cul-de-sac where I reside is mostly older folk... With some, due to health/age, remaining in lockdown within their homes... The Thursday "clap" has been a good opportunity for us, as a community, to be out sharing we are ok or asking for a bit of help if needed... Plus, with a few NHS people as part of the 'community' it makes the acknowledgment of their graft a bit more personal...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 22, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I know exactly what you mean and how you feel.  And yes of course we can always chat to our neighbours - and we do now much more than we did back in Feb - but actually it's quite nice that we have a group chat and share how we all are - and that's new, unusual and will probably stop once we stop doing the 8pm thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you on this. Our cul de sac is quite insular, the neighbours have rarely talked. The Thursday night moment has become a bonding moment for us all as much as any clap for the NHS. I smiled at Rudebhouys post earlier as I do look around, not to disapprove but to see if everyone is okay, give a wave and a thumbs up. Thankfully we have no extroverts in the street, we clap and the odd person whacks a pan so there is no one looking to hog the limelight.


----------



## Kellfire (May 22, 2020)

drdel said:



			I know I shouldn't bother to reply but cabin fever is a bit high. So you believe the weather will not get hotter for the rest of 2020!
		
Click to expand...

No I don’t. I don’t believe the average temperature in the UK will rise every day until next year.


----------



## drdel (May 22, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			No I don’t. I don’t believe the average temperature in the UK will rise every day until next year.
		
Click to expand...

You sneaked in the word "average" which completely changes the basis of my irritation. Any way it was just a half-assed sarcastic comment that does not warrant forensics.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 22, 2020)

Finally .. almost a month lol setting it up for the wife now


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2020)

Lovely sunny and warm day - but too windy


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree with you on this. Our cul de sac is quite insular, the neighbours have rarely talked. The Thursday night moment has become a bonding moment for us all as much as any clap for the NHS. I smiled at Rudebhouys post earlier as I do look around, not to disapprove but to see if everyone is okay, give a wave and a thumbs up. Thankfully we have no extroverts in the street, we clap and the odd person whacks a pan so there is no one looking to hog the limelight.
		
Click to expand...

We have a lad across the road with a big bell - he's a bell-ringer so it's a nice sounding deep bell   I did a bit of pan bashing the second Thursday but I irritated myself so much that I haven't done it since...The elderly couple next door to us are vulnerable and so don't come it (they are a but of a misery-pair in any case  )


----------



## GB72 (May 22, 2020)

I think much depends on your location. I am in a quiet spot in the village so not many people around and less motivation to head out. If I were in an busy street, open plan front, lots of people around I can see more 'need' to do it and would appreciate the opportunity to know when people would be outside to socialise a bit with.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 22, 2020)

I am afraid that I am in the "curmudgeon " camp.

This whole "clap for the NHS" exercise has become more an exercise for some to feel better about themselves and for the extroverts to parade their very limited performance skills. 

It is patronising. The NHS is staffed by dedicated workers, be they medical or support workers and they are doing a fantastic job. 

However,  once this is all over how much attention will be paid to them then?

How many of the happy clappers will be prepared to pay more tax to adequately fund the Service?

I know some quite rightly don't like wartime analogies but I do wonder if there will be much difference in the way the NHS and its staff are viewed post Covid to how HM Forces personnel were seen after  WW1 & WW2.


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I am afraid that I am in the "curmudgeon " camp.

This whole "clap for the NHS" exercise has become more an exercise for some to feel better about themselves and for the extroverts to parade their very limited performance skills.

It is patronising. The NHS is staffed by dedicated workers, be they medical or support workers and they are doing a fantastic job.

However,  once this is all over how much attention will be paid to them then?

How many of the happy clappers will be prepared to pay more tax to adequately fund the Service?

I know some quite rightly don't like wartime analogies but I do wonder if there will be much difference in the way the NHS and its staff are viewed post Covid to how HM Forces personnel were seen after  WW1 & WW2.
		
Click to expand...

very well put


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 22, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I am afraid that I am in the "curmudgeon " camp.

This whole "clap for the NHS" exercise has become more an exercise for some to feel better about themselves and for the extroverts to parade their very limited performance skills.

It is patronising. The NHS is staffed by dedicated workers, be they medical or support workers and they are doing a fantastic job.

However,  once this is all over how much attention will be paid to them then?

How many of the happy clappers will be prepared to pay more tax to adequately fund the Service?

*I know some quite rightly don't like wartime analogies but I do wonder if there will be much difference in the way the NHS and its staff are viewed post Covid to how HM Forces personnel were seen after  WW1 & WW2.*

Click to expand...

Unfortunately (as some won’t like it) this will be down to the Government and the media in the main.

The tone of how we view and treat these people in the future will be led from the top.


----------



## GB72 (May 22, 2020)

According to the BBC, the woman credited with coming up with the idea of clapping for the NHS as said it has run its course and should end after next week, the 10th one.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 22, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Unfortunately (as some won’t like it) this will be down to the Government and the media in the main.

The tone of how we view and treat these people in the future will be led from the top.
		
Click to expand...

Very true but it's also down to the public to not let NHS funding become a  forgotten issue.


----------



## NearHull (May 22, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I am afraid that I am in the "curmudgeon " camp.

This whole "clap for the NHS" exercise has become more an exercise for some to feel better about themselves and for the extroverts to parade their very limited performance skills.

It is patronising. The NHS is staffed by dedicated workers, be they medical or support workers and they are doing a fantastic job.

However,  once this is all over how much attention will be paid to them then?

How many of the happy clappers will be prepared to pay more tax to adequately fund the Service?

I know some quite rightly don't like wartime analogies but I do wonder if there will be much difference in the way the NHS and its staff are viewed post Covid to how HM Forces personnel were seen after  WW1 & WW2.
		
Click to expand...

it does seem to have a “parallel“ to the Dianna Hysteria that ran across the country on her death.


----------



## richart (May 22, 2020)

Forgot one from last weekend. Herd of cows across our front lawn. They take enormous divots, and don’t replace them.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 22, 2020)

Wife spending willy nilly on Amazon ! Then leaving the sun parasol up in 40mph wind ... silly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I am afraid that I am in the "curmudgeon " camp.

This whole "clap for the NHS" exercise has become more an exercise for some to feel better about themselves and for the extroverts to parade their very limited performance skills.

It is patronising. The NHS is staffed by dedicated workers, be they medical or support workers and they are doing a fantastic job.

However,  once this is all over how much attention will be paid to them then?

How many of the happy clappers will be prepared to pay more tax to adequately fund the Service?

I know some quite rightly don't like wartime analogies but I do wonder if there will be much difference in the way the NHS and its staff are viewed post Covid to how HM Forces personnel were seen after  WW1 & WW2.
		
Click to expand...

I agree and seemingly the founder of the clap for carers wants and end to it as well. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52773032 

I do have to say the Friday after the very first one, as we were getting deep into the influx of patients and sadly deaths as well, the frontline nurses really appreciated it. It did have a massive affect on morale and everyone on the next shift seemed fuller of energy and determined to get through this and were walking taller. The second one had a similar reaction but after that it got hijacked by everybody trying to get on TV or social medial and it manifested into the monster we have now. Seems a good idea to kill it off but can't see to many letting it happen quickly


----------



## sunshine (May 23, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			What about the millions upon millions who are behaving?

Other Countries who are ahead of us have halfwits and they’ve avoided a spike, maybe we should focus on the positive.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but we seem to have more halfwits than the other countries. Just look at every World Cup or Euros, it's always the England fans who are the most embarrassing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 23, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Yes but we seem to have more halfwits than the other countries. Just look at every World Cup or Euros, it's always the England fans who are the most embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

Even the example you quote is a minority, the majority are well behaved, but that does suit the media agenda.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 23, 2020)

The British tabloid media blowing things out of all proportion.

An opposition politician comments rationally about disagreeing with Government policy -  "FURIOUS ROW OVER GOVERNMENT ACTION"
A daytime TV host comments during an interview with a minor official - "PHILIP AND HOLLY SLAM MINISTER"
Someone posts a clickbait inflammatory message on social media - "TWITTER EXPLODES IN A FURY"

Getting really sick of it now.


----------



## Italian outcast (May 23, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The British tabloid media blowing things out of all proportion.

An opposition politician comments rationally about disagreeing with Government policy -  "FURIOUS ROW OVER GOVERNMENT ACTION"
A daytime TV host comments during an interview with a minor official - "PHILIP AND HOLLY SLAM MINISTER"
Someone posts a clickbait inflammatory message on social media - "TWITTER EXPLODES IN A FURY"

Getting really sick of it now.
		
Click to expand...

JAWS IN SAVAGE MEDIA ATTACK


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 23, 2020)

Several irritations today. 

Good argument with a colleague at 6.30 this morning. 

Arrive home to see next door with what looks like their parents round sat outside who happen to look like they’d conk if they caught anything. Then I got irritated for them, as next door to them was grinding and the dust was blowing in their direction.  

And while driving home I’ve come to the conclusion that lock down has ended, roads are rammed, Loads of vulnerable people out. I’m unleashing the shackles. If they dont care then this is a wasted effort. I’ve done well. Only walked the dogs too many times.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 23, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Several irritations today. 

Good argument with a colleague at 6.30 this morning. 

Arrive home to see next door with what looks like their parents round sat outside who happen to look like they’d conk if they caught anything. Then I got irritated for them, as next door to them was grinding and the dust was blowing in their direction.  

And while driving home I’ve come to the conclusion that lock down has ended, roads are rammed, Loads of vulnerable people out. I’m unleashing the shackles. If they dont care then this is a wasted effort. I’ve done well. Only walked the dogs too many times.
		
Click to expand...

With the amount of people breaking it, going to the beach etc, might aswell just end it now.... No point tanking the economy to protect people who don't appreciate it


----------



## Rlburnside (May 23, 2020)

Number 10 trying to find a loophole for Cummings, hypocrites.


----------



## drdel (May 23, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			With the amount of people breaking it, going to the beach etc, might aswell just end it now.... No point tanking the economy to protect people who don't appreciate it
		
Click to expand...

But you only see the ones flouting the guidance. The vast majority are home.


----------



## USER1999 (May 23, 2020)

width restrictions, especially those with a bend as you go through the posts, or ones with 6 posts over a 15ft length.


----------



## USER1999 (May 23, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			With the amount of people breaking it, going to the beach etc, might aswell just end it now.... No point tanking the economy to protect people who don't appreciate it
		
Click to expand...

Surely you are now allowed to go to the beach, as long as you self distance? Going to the beach is no longer breaking lock down.


----------



## PaulS (May 23, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			With the amount of people breaking it, going to the beach etc, might aswell just end it now.... No point tanking the economy to protect people who don't appreciate it
		
Click to expand...

You are judging based on the very small minority as opposed to 99% of the country that are following the rules.


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2020)

Pessimists.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 23, 2020)

PaulS said:



			You are judging based on the very small minority as opposed to 99% of the country that are following the rules.
		
Click to expand...

99% is not correct. Somewhere it was reported that 1 in 5 have not followEd the guidelines. And I don’t think that’s correct either

Take for instance my lass has broke them, she has visited her family, and they’ve come here when I’m not at home. my parents travelled to see me (I was at work) and mother has mild emphysema. (Silly prat). 8 detached dwellings on a cul de sac on which I reside with 16 occupants. I was the last remaining to not have a breach, unless counting my excess dog walking to the adjoining field.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 23, 2020)

The wife making a fuss about inflating a tyre .. we have a slow puncture, I have an inflator, I just top it up, then go about my business. Apparently this is too hard a job to do. Next time I’ll leave the toilet seat up and say it’s too difficult for me to put down 😡


----------



## Kellfire (May 23, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			The wife making a fuss about inflating a tyre .. we have a slow puncture, I have an inflator, I just top it up, then go about my business. Apparently this is too hard a job to do. Next time I’ll leave the toilet seat up and say it’s too difficult for me to put down 😡
		
Click to expand...

You risk that small puncture becoming much worse very quickly - you really should get it sorted.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2020)

All of our neighbours sitting outside the houses and the kids running around. HID feeling under the weather and just wants to take a couple of migraine tablets and sleep. Not sure they could have made any more noise and was so close to gong out and having an argument about it. They do it every weekend and getting to the point where the kids no longer worry where they run so new plants getting squashed. At the start HID would pop out so everyone made sure the kids were careful. Becoming a regular and royal pain and isn't that what back gardens are for. Perhaps you should have bought one that gets the sun in the afternoon. Tad grumpy


----------



## harpo_72 (May 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You risk that small puncture becoming much worse very quickly - you really should get it sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, but the car hasn’t moved for days .. only taken me to the airport and the rest has been to a shop 2 miles away when we weren’t getting deliveries. The car is on winters as it does 6k miles a year at most and they were the last things left on it. I have sent her the replacement detail - it’s strange that she said she could afford them now, though.


----------



## Crazyface (May 24, 2020)

UBER. 

Account hacked in January. Loads of rides in USA. Credit card charged. I blocked it. Now have to contact Uber to sort this out. Utter hopeless. Different people replying asking for same information that I cannot supply. Yet they (Uber) have given my credit card company all the charge details printed out. Which I have copies off. 

I don't know what to do now. It's, apparently down to me to sort. Proper fed up.


----------



## Kellfire (May 24, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			UBER.

Account hacked in January. Loads of rides in USA. Credit card charged. I blocked it. Now have to contact Uber to sort this out. Utter hopeless. Different people replying asking for same information that I cannot supply. Yet they (Uber) have given my credit card company all the charge details printed out. Which I have copies off.

I don't know what to do now. It's, apparently down to me to sort. Proper fed up.
		
Click to expand...

You must have the worst security in the world. You’re constantly being scammed. Have you tried not using passwords like PASSWORD and 1234 yet?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 24, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			UBER.

Account hacked in January. Loads of rides in USA. Credit card charged. I blocked it. Now have to contact Uber to sort this out. Utter hopeless. Different people replying asking for same information that I cannot supply. Yet they (Uber) have given my credit card company all the charge details printed out. Which I have copies off.

*I don't know what to do now.* It's, apparently down to me to sort. Proper fed up.
		
Click to expand...

Disconnect from the internet, immediately & permanently.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 24, 2020)

Memorial Day in the USA today and it's traditionally the Indianapolis 500.  I love the race, the whole event and it's on my bucket list to go one day.  It's been provisionally re-scheduled until August but I'm just really missing it not being on today.  I have dealt with the loss of baseball and hockey for the past two months but this one did get me sad today.


----------



## Crazyface (May 25, 2020)

Traminator said:



			OK genuine question, I asked you this before when you said about being hacked.

Do you "share" lots on Facebook, like all sensational stuff? You know, comparing homeless ex soldiers to immigrants on benefits, that sort of thing.  "Who will share this?" "Can I get a thousand likes?" etc etc.

Are you always receiving, opening and forwarding videos and stuff via messenger and WhatsApp?
		
Click to expand...

Don't share much on FB. A mate sends loads of vids on Whatsapp. Why?


----------



## Crazyface (May 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You must have the worst security in the world. You’re constantly being scammed. Have you tried not using passwords like PASSWORD and 1234 yet?
		
Click to expand...

I've now come up with a code that i can remember and hopefully cannot be easilly hacked. My FB account is currently under attack, but I've got a two stage thing on it so they are not getting through.


----------



## Wolf (May 25, 2020)

My brother & sister behaviour at weekend. See the "Should those in the public eye resign for breaking lockdown rules?" thread for details..,


----------



## Slime (May 25, 2020)

Trying to replace a cycle tyre.
Why can't sizes be standardised for those, such as me, who want to keep things simple?


----------



## fundy (May 25, 2020)

Our local council who couldnt wait to reopen every car park and start charging again (despite not opening other facilities, emptying bins etc) have the gall to ask if people would stop coming now theyre full on a bank holiday monday lol

WTF did they expect???

Lets not talk about all the motorhopmes and makeshift campsites that they appear to be doing nothing about either

*BCP Council*
1 hr · 
❗ Our seafront car parks are full ❗ Please #ThinkTwice before visiting the beach - there are other less busy but equally lovely open spaces to enjoy or please #StayHome. If you do go out, please avoid parking in local roads or breaching traffic regulations and risking a fine.
Please also note that whilst some toilets are open across the seafront, many throughout the borough remain closed. We are doing our best to open more as soon as we can but only when it it safe to do so. Remember national advice remains to stay home as much as possible.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 25, 2020)

Pigeons 😡😡...


----------



## MegaSteve (May 25, 2020)

Sunny Bank Holidays 😞😠...


----------



## USER1999 (May 25, 2020)

Horse flies.

Also idiots walking and cycling on the golf course now it is open, who will not accept that it is private property.

Idiots who are not members, but now think it OK to park their car in the private golf club car park, so they can walk there dog on the private golf course.

100s of people parking on the side of the road going though the lanes, effectively reducing it to one way traffic, so they can walk their dog in the woods when the car parks are full.


----------



## Imurg (May 25, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Horse flies.

Also idiots walking and cycling on the golf course now it is open, who will not accept that it is private property.

Idiots who are not members, but now think it OK to park their car in the private golf club car park, so they can walk there dog on the private golf course.

100s of people parking on the side of the road going though the lanes, effectively reducing it to one way traffic, so they can walk their dog in the woods when the car parks are full.
		
Click to expand...

Who said people weren't stupid...standard Bank Holiday isn't it...I'm staying at home...


----------



## Orikoru (May 25, 2020)

Decorating. Hate it.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 25, 2020)

Sky news chopper overhead (filming the crush over at the Lido I suspect)... I am trying to enjoy a quiet BH reading a book... Now, please, GF&M!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2020)

Neighbours allowing their kids to unpack all their toys on our drive and then get moody when we want to go out and ask them to move them. Quite easy, move them or we'll squash them and while we're at it what part of OUR drive is public land. Bad enough listening to the kids screaming up and down the street and everyone shouting....what happened to relaxing in the garden - even with music and headphones you can still hear them but don't get narky when you're in the wrong


----------



## chrisd (May 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Neighbours allowing their kids to unpack all their toys on our drive and then get moody when we want to go out and ask them to move them. Quite easy, move them or we'll squash them and while we're at it what part of OUR drive is public land. Bad enough listening to the kids screaming up and down the street and everyone shouting....what happened to relaxing in the garden - even with music and headphones you can still hear them but don't get narky when you're in the wrong
		
Click to expand...

Happy days 😊😊😊


----------



## pokerjoke (May 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Neighbours allowing their kids to unpack all their toys on our drive and then get moody when we want to go out and ask them to move them. Quite easy, move them or we'll squash them and while we're at it what part of OUR drive is public land. Bad enough listening to the kids 


screaming up and down the street and everyone shouting....what happened to relaxing in the garden - even with music and headphones you can still 

hear them but don't get narky when you're in the wrong
		
Click to expand...

Did you not do a recon before you bought the house to see the type of neighbours you would have?.
I bet you and your wife are the type of neighbour everyone doesn’t like.
It seems you have a lot to moan about regarding your neighbours and their children.
Move would be the best option, it might cheer the neighbours up


----------



## User20205 (May 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Neighbours allowing their kids to unpack all their toys on our drive and then get moody when we want to go out and ask them to move them. Quite easy, move them or we'll squash them and while we're at it what part of OUR drive is public land. Bad enough listening to the kids screaming up and down the street and everyone shouting....what happened to relaxing in the garden - even with music and headphones you can still hear them but don't get narky when you're in the wrong
		
Click to expand...

You threatened to squash some kids toys because they were on your drive? Why don’t you move to over 50s accommodation? You seem to have quite an issue with your neighbours kids


----------



## Dando (May 25, 2020)

therod said:



			You threatened to squash some kids toys because they were on your drive? Why don’t you move to over 50s accommodation? You seem to have quite an issue with your neighbours kids
		
Click to expand...

To make things worse they nicked some of his range balls


----------



## fundy (May 25, 2020)

BBC showing Hoburne wanting to open their parks back up and claiming they have full support of the locals based on a few interviews! Thats so far from the local feeling its laughable, not to mention the sentiment towards them for having gated off all the paths that allow people along the coastal path at Highcliffe and instead force them back inland and onto the main road!


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Neighbours allowing their kids to unpack all their toys on our drive and then get moody when we want to go out and ask them to move them. Quite easy, move them or we'll squash them and while we're at it what part of OUR drive is public land. Bad enough listening to the kids screaming up and down the street and everyone shouting....what happened to relaxing in the garden - even with music and headphones you can still hear them but don't get narky when you're in the wrong
		
Click to expand...

I’ll be on your side 

Unfortunately people don’t have consideration for their neighbours and their little darlings can do no wrong.

Nothing irritates me more than neighbours who can’t keep their noise and toys and in your case contained within their boundaries.
Maybe my upbringing in a poxy terrace living on top of my neighbours made me more mindful.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			I’ll be on your side 

Unfortunately people don’t have consideration for their neighbours and their little darlings can do no wrong.

Nothing irritates me more than neighbours who can’t keep their noise and toys and in your case contained within their boundaries.
Maybe my upbringing in a poxy terrace living on top of my neighbours made me more mindful.
		
Click to expand...

I was bought up mid-terrace so share your feelings. For the record we were the first to move to the street. Neighbours per se are good bunch but just don't get narky when asked to move stuff that shouldn't be there. Also annoyed to see some of the new plants HID put in this morning have been trampled


----------



## Slime (May 25, 2020)

therod said:



			You threatened to squash some kids toys because they were on your drive? Why don’t you move to over 50s accommodation? You seem to have quite an issue with your neighbour's kids
		
Click to expand...

I'd be pretty pissed off in neighbours were using my drive as a play area, especially if they got the hump when asked to move.


----------



## User20205 (May 25, 2020)

Slime said:



			I'd be pretty pissed off in neighbours were using my drive as a play area, especially if they got the hump when asked to move.
		
Click to expand...

Homer’s always moaning about his neighbours. I’m sure if you asked nicely they would be considerate. Not sure smashing up some kids toys will solve anything.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2020)

therod said:



			Homer’s always moaning about his neighbours.* I’m sure if you asked nicely they would be considerate.* Not sure smashing up some kids toys will solve anything.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily as ours, and their builders, are currently proving.


----------



## User20205 (May 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not necessarily as ours, and their builders, are currently proving.
		
Click to expand...

Have you threatened to smash up the builders toys? Seems to be go to solution 👍


----------



## sunshine (May 25, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Even the example you quote is a minority, the majority are well behaved, but that does suit the media agenda.
		
Click to expand...

OPEN YOUR EYES. You are so blinded by the media.

When the World Cup is on, you don't see hooligans from Spain, Japan, Ghana, Brazil rampaging the streets do you?

That's right, it's just England. They may be the minority but there's more from England than any other country.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 25, 2020)

sunshine said:



			OPEN YOUR EYES. You are so blinded by the media.

When the World Cup is on, you don't see hooligans from Spain, Japan, Ghana, Brazil rampaging the streets do you?

That's right, it's just England. They may be the minority but there's more from England than any other country.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve travelled all over Europe watching England and I’m fully aware of the idiot minority that has plagued us over the years, the vast majority of travelling fans are well behaved and go for the Football.

I lived on the continent for nearly 10 years and can assure you the Dutch, Germans, Belgians, Italians, French and recently the Russians all have hooligan elements that follow them around.

It’s not me that is blinded by the media, it’s more likely you from the comfort of your armchair.


----------



## SammmeBee (May 25, 2020)

sunshine said:



			OPEN YOUR EYES. You are so blinded by the media.

When the World Cup is on, you don't see hooligans from Spain, Japan, Ghana, Brazil rampaging the streets do you?

That's right, it's just England. They may be the minority but there's more from England than any other country.
		
Click to expand...

Not entirely sure what you are trying to say here......


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 25, 2020)

therod said:



			Homer’s always moaning about his neighbours. I’m sure if you asked nicely they would be considerate. Not sure smashing up some kids toys will solve anything.
		
Click to expand...

People shouldn’t be told to have abit of common decency, and having a word usually ends up with the offending party getting all uppity,  enraged and the problem worsen out of spite. 
Usually best to get straight on the attack. Most don’t like criticism and heaven forbid criticising someone’s brats behaviour and poor parenting.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 25, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Not entirely sure what you are trying to say here......
		
Click to expand...

I took it as him saying our minority is a majority compared to others minorities.


----------



## Wolf (May 26, 2020)

Grammar Police


----------



## SammmeBee (May 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Grammar Police
		
Click to expand...

Think you need a full stop there.......


----------



## Wolf (May 26, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Think you need a full stop there.......
		
Click to expand...

Probably right but I'll leave it open for the pedants to pull apart.


----------



## User20205 (May 26, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			People shouldn’t be told to have abit of common decency, and having a word usually ends up with the offending party getting all uppity,  enraged and the problem worsen out of spite.
Usually best to get straight on the attack. Most don’t like criticism and heaven forbid criticising someone’s brats behaviour and poor parenting.
		
Click to expand...

Straight on the attack? 🤣🤣🤣 not sure Homer should be squashing some kids toys. Can’t imagine it ending well


----------



## chellie (May 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Grammar Police
		
Click to expand...

Yes, really not needed. How does it make people who have dyslexia feel.


----------



## bluewolf (May 26, 2020)

chellie said:



			Yes, really not needed. How does it make people who have dyslexia feel.
		
Click to expand...

Ralely trusfradet.....


----------



## Rooter (May 26, 2020)

chellie said:



			Yes, really not needed. How does it make people who have dyslexia feel.
		
Click to expand...

Carp.


----------



## Wolf (May 26, 2020)

chellie said:



			Yes, really not needed. How does it make people who have dyslexia feel.
		
Click to expand...

Well makes me feel absolute tish to be honest 😏


----------



## Kellfire (May 26, 2020)

Quick, someone make a spelling mistake.


----------



## fundy (May 26, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Carp.
		
Click to expand...

now youre just fishing.....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 26, 2020)

This one is truly unreal.  Our head greenkeeper had a problem with one of the fairway watering sprinklers.  He digs out a hole around the offending head about three feet deep and goes off for 10 minutes for a break and to get some other equipment.  He comes back and there are two Coke cans and two beer bottles in the hole because some idiot members cannot be bothered to take their rubbish in their bags.   Unfortunately we could not identify who it was but we had a pretty good guess.


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This one is truly unreal.  Our head greenkeeper had a problem with one of the fairway watering sprinklers.  He digs out a hole around the offending head about three feet deep and goes off for 10 minutes for a break and to get some other equipment.  He comes back and there are two Coke cans and two beer bottles in the hole because some idiot members cannot be bothered to take their rubbish in their bags.   Unfortunately we could not identify who it was but we had a pretty good guess.
		
Click to expand...

That'll teach him not to leave a job half done.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That'll teach him not to leave a job half done. 

Click to expand...

...and the culprits would claim that the hole was dangerous left unattended - and if they had been walking around with their eyes closed or looking at a device they could have fallen into it - so they chucked their rubbish into the hole just to make the point that they'd spotted the big empty hole   You know the nonsense some folks can come up with to justify their suspect or unacceptable behaviour...


----------



## arnieboy (May 26, 2020)

Our bins are sealed off so some numpty members think it a good idea to put their rubbish in a pile under the bin.


----------



## fundy (May 26, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Our bins are sealed off so some numpty members think it a good idea to put their rubbish in a pile under the bin.
		
Click to expand...

try going to the beach where 1000 numpties seem to think its a good idea!


----------



## Wolf (May 26, 2020)

The absolute cock womble that thought it was as funny to swerve toward me on a country lane all the while laughing when I was out for a run a little while ago. On my route back he was coming out of our local Co Op, he wasn't so amused when I saw him and he couldn't get in his van fast enough. Sometimes I really hate people.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			The absolute cock womble that thought it was as funny to swerve toward me on a country lane all the while laughing when I was out for a run a little while ago. On my route back he was coming out of our local Co Op, he wasn't so amused when I saw him and he couldn't get in his van fast enough. Sometimes I really hate people.
		
Click to expand...

Mad isn’t it.
I got accidentally forced off my bike today in the lanes.
The car failed to pull into the gap squeezing me into the hedgerows and my handlebars got caught in the foliage and down I went.
Dug two holes in my right hand grazed my left shoulder and down my back and a gouge in my leg.
Thought I dislocated my shoulder too but it’s just sore.
Obviously accidents happen but it was avoidable.


----------



## USER1999 (May 26, 2020)

So I am having a chip and putt, prior to playing. As is my oppo. Two guys have just teed off, and we are into an 8 minute count down.

Cue a young lady, walks straight past the club house, the putting green, me, the starter, straight across the first tee, and sets off up the middle of the fairway.

Um, excuse me Miss, but this is a golf course, and it's private property, you can't walk here.

Is it? 

Well flipping heck, what the .... did you think it was?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Unfortunately we could not identify who it was but we had a pretty good guess.
		
Click to expand...

As captain can you not have a quiet "unofficial" word. I doubt it'll make any difference and they'll chuck litter at the weekend or next time they're out regardless but at least if they know you know they might try and put it somewhere less obvious and not such an eyesore on the course


----------



## Wolf (May 26, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Mad isn’t it.
I got accidentally forced off my bike today in the lanes.
The car failed to pull into the gap squeezing me into the hedgerows and my handlebars got caught in the foliage and down I went.
Dug two holes in my right hand grazed my left shoulder and down my back and a gouge in my leg.
Thought I dislocated my shoulder too but it’s just sore.
Obviously accidents happen but it was avoidable.
		
Click to expand...

Its made worse by fact ot wasn't a tight lane but one wide enough for 2 cars easily and fact he thought it funny, guess he didn't expect to see me so soon after he wasn't laughing when I saw him. Just glad my wife took a slightly different route on her run so she wasn't in danger


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2020)

While any death is sad, there were pleas all weekend not to travel to Cornwall. People did. There were big notices at all the beaches saying there were no lifeguards on duty, there were hazardous currents and do not enter the sea. People still did and got into trouble https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-52805583

Now I am sorry people lost their lives but why are the RNLI getting flak for people ignoring clear and obvious advice


----------



## woofers (May 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Now I am sorry people lost their lives but why are the RNLI getting flak for people ignoring clear and obvious advice
		
Click to expand...

Because a proportion of the general public are either, or all of, - daft, ignorant, of the "won't happen to me", "not my fault", "it's my rights" culture.  

And that is what politicians are having to consider when making decisions that the majority can understand and follow.


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2020)

The absolute loon on radio 5 earlier, re DC...this is a life and death situation, we must not stop until this man out of a job...rant...rant...
🧙🏼‍♀️


----------



## Wolf (May 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The absolute loon on radio 5 earlier, re DC...this is a life and death situation, we must not stop until this man out of a job...rant...rant...
🧙🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Did he happen to mention he was a member of a golf forum having the same rant


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Did he happen to mention he was a member of a golf forum having the same rant 

Click to expand...


😆😆😆
He did mention he voted against Brexit and for lib dem in the last election.
I know Rulefan got shot down for suggesting the Dom Cum hatred is somehow linked to Brexit but I think there is a hint of truth in there.
He became a figure of hate after it was reported he'd masterminded the Leave vote, and then to be associated with BJ in the current government makes it even worse for a portion of people.
Anyway, I've already said too much 🤣


----------



## Rooter (May 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			While any death is sad, there were pleas all weekend not to travel to Cornwall. People did. There were big notices at all the beaches saying there were no lifeguards on duty, there were hazardous currents and do not enter the sea. People still did and got into trouble https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-52805583

Now I am sorry people lost their lives but why are the RNLI getting flak for people ignoring clear and obvious advice
		
Click to expand...


That's awful, I have been literally gagging to go swimming, a mate has been pushing me to come and do some wild river swimming. I have always said no, I don't want to be 'that guy' that gets into trouble and needs rescuing (or worse). I finally got my first swim this morning!! At a proper swimming lake, with pre-booked social distanced limited numbers, but also lifeguards on kayaks.

It was great and well worth waiting for!!


----------



## pokerjoke (May 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The absolute loon on radio 5 earlier, re DC...this is a life and death situation, we must not stop until this man out of a job...rant...rant...
🧙🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Wasn’t Peston or Kunsberg was it?


----------



## Orikoru (May 27, 2020)

Just found out that our client is ditching us and giving the contract to someone else, so after the end of this week I have no project to work on. They've said there are places within the business for us, by God knows where. I guess it means starting on a new project when I'm working at home and can't actually meet anyone. Will be strange.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2020)

woofers said:



			Because a proportion of the general public are either, or all of, - daft, ignorant, of the "won't happen to me", "not my fault", "it's my rights" culture.

And that is what politicians are having to consider when making decisions that the majority can understand and follow.
		
Click to expand...

...and yet we asked the same public to understand and make a decision on what was the most important and complex of economic matters impacting the UK - and the politicians told us that they had to do what the public decided it wanted to do - ah well - funny old world


----------



## Dando (May 27, 2020)

my daughter changing music on the Alexa in the kitchen and also changing it in the living room as she "talks" so bloody loudly


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 27, 2020)

Dando said:



			my daughter changing music on the Alexa in the kitchen and also changing it in the living room as she "talks" so bloody loudly
		
Click to expand...

Gets that from her mother's side, obviously...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 27, 2020)

Dando said:



			my daughter changing music on the Alexa in the kitchen and also changing it in the living room as she "talks" so bloody loudly
		
Click to expand...

Don't have Alexa?.


----------



## fundy (May 27, 2020)

Dando said:



			my daughter changing music on the Alexa in the kitchen and also changing it in the living room as she "talks" so bloody loudly
		
Click to expand...


good fun commanding Alexa when youre on houseparty with a group of friends


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2020)

Rooter said:



			That's awful, I have been literally gagging to go swimming, a mate has been pushing me to come and do some wild river swimming. I have always said no, I don't want to be 'that guy' that gets into trouble and needs rescuing (or worse). I finally got my first swim this morning!! At a proper swimming lake, with pre-booked social distanced limited numbers, but also lifeguards on kayaks.

It was great and well worth waiting for!!

View attachment 30885
View attachment 30886

Click to expand...

Not got an issue with that at all and the water looks so inviting. Done properly and with the relative protection in place there is no reason why people shouldn't enjoy the water but after countless messages asking for people not to go to certain resorts, messages there warning of the dangers and that there was no rescue service in close proximity and deciding they know best is just daft. Even worse when they then try and blame the RNLI for not providing a service


----------



## Dando (May 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			good fun commanding Alexa when youre on houseparty with a group of friends 

Click to expand...

as most of our alexa's run off my account I do like changing them via the app when the girls have their friends over - it does make me chuckle


----------



## Dando (May 27, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Gets that from her mother's side, obviously... 

Click to expand...

she certainly does mate


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 27, 2020)

Dando said:



			my daughter changing music on the Alexa in the kitchen and also changing it in the living room as she "talks" so bloody loudly
		
Click to expand...

You can change the name for each 'Alexa'. I used to have the same problem, annoyed me greatly. Now the one in the living room is Alexa, the one in the kitchen is Echo (you are given the options, you can not set your own name) Talking to one does not trigger the other now.

You may know the above but we only found out a few months ago when visiting a relative. I've only had one for about 3 years


----------



## Dando (May 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You can change the name for each 'Alexa'. I used to have the same problem, annoyed me greatly. Now the one in the living room is Alexa, the one in the kitchen is Echo (you are given the options, you can not set your own name) Talking to one does not trigger the other now.

You may know the above but we only found out a few months ago when visiting a relative. I've only had one for about 3 years 

Click to expand...

I never knew that - thanks for the info. now I need to think of some inappropriate names for them!


----------



## chellie (May 27, 2020)

Opened patio doors. They are now stuck partly open due to all the muck on the runner I think. Had to cancel golf Being looked at later by son-in-law who hopefully can get it back into place.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2020)

House hunting.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2020)

Football being planned for 12, 2, 6, & 8.

Hope that doesn't continue when fans are allowed back in, the match going supporter would be shafted even more.


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Football being planned for 12, 2, 6, & 8.

Hope that doesn't continue when fans are allowed back in, the match going supporter would be shafted even more.
		
Click to expand...

12, 2, 6 & 8? 👀


----------



## fundy (May 27, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Football being planned for 12, 2, 6, & 8.

Hope that doesn't continue when fans are allowed back in, the match going supporter would be shafted even more.
		
Click to expand...


isnt that to ensure they can show all the games on tv to accomodate the fans?


----------



## fundy (May 27, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			House hunting.
		
Click to expand...

you out and about looking or just looking online still?

were deliberating whether to do so currently (and getting fed up of rightmove, clever photos and agents who flat out lie)


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			12, 2, 6 & 8? 👀
		
Click to expand...

https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/fo...-overlap-when-football-restarts-a4451986.html

Few stories doing the rounds today, saw the headline from The Sun but didn't read the paper as it's an absolute rag.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			isnt that to ensure they can show all the games on tv to accomodate the fans? 

Click to expand...

Yeah...hence me mentioning when fans are allowed back in


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			you out and about looking or just looking online still?

were deliberating whether to do so currently (and getting fed up of rightmove, clever photos and agents who flat out lie)
		
Click to expand...

Had a drive out the weekend to the areas we liked, you're right some of the pics online are very misleading. Hopefully people will start selling again and I don't end up looking at the same ones over and over again.


----------



## fundy (May 27, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Yeah...hence me mentioning when fans are allowed back in 

Click to expand...


the sad thing is its not that different from sunday schedules nowadays anyway 

but youre right no doubt they will use it to stretch it even further going forward


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			the sad thing is its not that different from sunday schedules nowadays anyway 

but youre right no doubt they will use it to stretch it even further going forward
		
Click to expand...

We can't be far off from the football equivalent of Netflix where you can watch what you like, including the traditional 3pm blackout. The lower leagues will be screwed even more.


----------



## fundy (May 27, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			We can't be far off from the football equivalent of Netflix where you can watch what you like, including the traditional 3pm blackout. The lower leagues will be screwed even more.
		
Click to expand...


the couple of days amazon prime had (xmas time i think) are a very likely indicator along those lines for sure


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2020)

I should've been in Gdansk today watching us win our first European trophy.


----------



## IainP (May 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You can change the name for each 'Alexa'. I used to have the same problem, annoyed me greatly. Now the one in the living room is Alexa, the one in the kitchen is Echo (you are given the options, you can not set your own name) Talking to one does not trigger the other now.

You may know the above but we only found out a few months ago when visiting a relative. I've only had one for about 3 years 

Click to expand...

Not quite the same but I have visited people who are big sci fi fans, and changed theirs to respond to "computer".

Problem was being US influenced they actually have to say "compuder" to make it work 😕


----------



## patricks148 (May 27, 2020)

the numpties were out today thats for sure. been taking Rupert through the park at the start of our exercise, as there are half a dozen poo bins on the edge so saves me having to cycles miles with hald a dozen poo bags hanging from the bars.

Guy hitting balls in the middle and even had his own flag, to make matter worse a young mother with a pram walked right withing range.. did he stop ...nope.

then saw two guys meet up in the canal bridge car park then go off running together, coaught them up, but both running side by side on the narrow side so no way past despite me ringing my bell over and over. both had earphones in and were Obliv, at one point there were 3 other cyclists queing behing them, in the end of of the other guys on a bike got fed up and brushed past and gave them a volley, they had a bit of a slanging match, but to cut to the chase couldn't care less, got past but saw them from the other side still blocking anyone getting past.

then cut back through the park only to see some other guy hitting balls, this time driver hitting towards the road some 200 yards away.


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2020)

I've remembered another classic from 5 Live this morning.
"But he visited a castle"...

It's a town you cretin 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I've remembered another classic from 5 Live this morning.
"But he visited a castle"...

It's a town you cretin 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

You learn something new every day


----------



## fundy (May 27, 2020)

Another Forest fire, at Chilworth this time. 

Its like no one saw what happened at Wareham


----------



## patricks148 (May 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I've remembered another classic from 5 Live this morning.
"But he visited a castle"...

It's a town you cretin 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

easily confused though it is a town named after a castle

belonged to Richard iii one of his favorite residents


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			easily confused though it is a town named after a castle

belonged to Richard iii one of his favorite residents
		
Click to expand...

Also home to Bowes Museum, beautiful town and plenty to do.


----------



## BrianM (May 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the numpties were out today thats for sure. been taking Rupert through the park at the start of our exercise, as there are half a dozen poo bins on the edge so saves me having to cycles miles with hald a dozen poo bags hanging from the bars.

Guy hitting balls in the middle and even had his own flag, to make matter worse a young mother with a pram walked right withing range.. did he stop ...nope.

then saw two guys meet up in the canal bridge car park then go off running together, coaught them up, but both running side by side on the narrow side so no way past despite me ringing my bell over and over. both had earphones in and were Obliv, at one point there were 3 other cyclists queing behing them, in the end of of the other guys on a bike got fed up and brushed past and gave them a volley, they had a bit of a slanging match, but to cut to the chase couldn't care less, got past but saw them from the other side still blocking anyone getting past.

then cut back through the park only to see some other guy hitting balls, this time driver hitting towards the road some 200 yards away.

Click to expand...

The good weather brings them out, seen a guy practicing at the old 13th the other day as well 🙄


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 27, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Also home to Bowes Museum, beautiful town and plenty to do.
		
Click to expand...

I checked out the reviews on Trip Advisor, not sure I fancy it now


----------



## MegaSteve (May 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			Another Forest fire, at Chilworth this time. 

Its like no one saw what happened at Wareham 

Click to expand...

Guessing it's the same everywhere else as it is here totally bone dry in the woodlands... Won't take much for it to go up in flames... Hard to believe a few weeks back it was still boggy from the winter wet stuff...


----------



## upsidedown (May 27, 2020)

Stupid people who given a clear instruction then interpret it to fit their own needs 😠


----------



## rudebhoy (May 27, 2020)

People who ignore one way systems in shops. Just been in our local co-op, only 7 or 8 folk in, 3 of them going the wrong way.


----------



## fundy (May 27, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Guessing it's the same everywhere else as it is here totally bone dry in the woodlands... Won't take much for it to go up in flames... Hard to believe a few weeks back it was still boggy from the winter wet stuff...
		
Click to expand...

no it doesnt take much, a disposable bbq seems the perfect tool on all accounts, preferred by those too selfish to care about anything other than themselves


----------



## AmandaJR (May 27, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			People who ignore one way systems in shops. Just been in our local co-op, only 7 or 8 folk in, 3 of them going the wrong way.
		
Click to expand...

We braved Lidl yesterday and it was exactly the same. One guy just went up and down the aisles he wanted with no attempt to follow the guidelines.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 27, 2020)

Our car deciding that today would be a good day to die. Always good for these things to happen when nearly all the car showrooms are closed, meaning that finding a new one will be difficult.


----------



## Kellfire (May 27, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Our car deciding that today would be a good day to die. Always good for these things to happen when nearly all the car showrooms are closed, meaning that finding a new one will be difficult.
		
Click to expand...

They reopen on the 1st June.


----------



## Orikoru (May 27, 2020)

We thought we'd go for a game of tennis. First courts we tried were all in use with a few groups waiting to play - fair enough, we were too late. Second set up courts we went to (in a public park) were all locked up though. Why?? Tennis is allowed isn't it? Saw some people had climbed over the fence to use one of them but we're not that way inclined.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 27, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			They reopen on the 1st June.
		
Click to expand...

I know. But I'm due to go offshore for 6 to 8 weeks from the morning of 1st June, which means that I'll be leaving it in the hands of Mrs Colch, who is meant to be isolating due to being high risk. Have found one possible replacement so fingers crossed we can sort it before I have to go away.


----------



## sunshine (May 28, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I’ve travelled all over Europe watching England and I’m fully aware of the idiot minority that has plagued us over the years, the vast majority of travelling fans are well behaved and go for the Football.

I lived on the continent for nearly 10 years and can assure you the Dutch, Germans, Belgians, Italians, French and recently the Russians all have hooligan elements that follow them around.

It’s not me that is blinded by the media, it’s more likely you from the comfort of your armchair.
		
Click to expand...

As someone who has lived abroad you should know that local people often dread an English team arriving, whether it's the national team or a club playing a European competition. Like you, I've seen it first hand. As you pointed out, our idiot minority is larger than other countries' idiot minority. Maybe other countries are better at keeping their idiots at home, whereas ours are free to roam around embarrassing themselves.

I can't even remember what started this


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2020)

Liars.
Oh, maybe not such a random irritation.


----------



## Wolf (May 28, 2020)

Today is my wife's birthday, but due to lockdown I ordered presents online & a card through Moonpig. All arrived yesterday however upon opening the card this morning my wife absolutely wet herself. I couldn't work out why as I'd gone to a lot of effort to edit the layout with nice pictures, she showed me the card.. The name on the front said to my Amazing wife Joanna, problem is my wife's name is Vicki 😳.. 

Cue me getting annoyed at moonpig making an error, so I checked my confirmation email and nope it was my error i hadn't changed the name in the online template, meaning its completely my cock up..


----------



## Dando (May 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Today is my wife's birthday, but due to lockdown I ordered presents online & a card through Moonpig. All arrived yesterday however upon opening the card this morning my wife absolutely wet herself. I couldn't work out why as I'd gone to a lot of effort to edit the layout with nice pictures, she showed me the card.. The name on the front said to my Amazing wife Joanna, problem is my wife's name is Vicki 😳..

Cue me getting annoyed at moonpig making an error, so I checked my confirmation email and nope it was my error i hadn't changed the name in the online template, meaning its completely my cock up..
		
Click to expand...

for a minute I thought you were going to say Joanna was your ex's name!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			for a minute I thought you were going to say Joanna was your ex's name!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Wolf (May 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			for a minute I thought you were going to say Joanna was your ex's name!!!
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately not could you imagine how that would have go down 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (May 28, 2020)

Company IT/HR departments that seriously couldn't organise the proverbial drink in a brewery


----------



## Dando (May 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Fortunately not could you imagine how that would have go down 😂
		
Click to expand...

like a cup of cold sick probably


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Today is my wife's birthday, but due to lockdown I ordered presents online & a card through Moonpig. All arrived yesterday however upon opening the card this morning my wife absolutely wet herself. I couldn't work out why as I'd gone to a lot of effort to edit the layout with nice pictures, she showed me the card.. The name on the front said to my Amazing wife Joanna, problem is my wife's name is Vicki 😳.. 

Cue me getting annoyed at moonpig making an error, so I checked my confirmation email and nope it was my error i hadn't changed the name in the online template, meaning its completely my cock up..
		
Click to expand...

My wife had a similar issue this morning 

Our daughters 3rd bday coming up so got her a card made 

They sent it with 4 today in the middle 

She wasn't impressed 😂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 28, 2020)

My Mrs once sent a card to her great grandson, she had to explain that what she meant was, her grandson was 'great'.


----------



## Wolf (May 28, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			My wife had a similar issue this morning 

Our daughters 3rd bday coming up so got her a card made 

They sent it with 4 today in the middle 

She wasn't impressed 😂
		
Click to expand...

Its not just me that's useless then... 

Fortunately my wife thought it was hilarious, but has plastered it all over social media already 😒


----------



## AmandaJR (May 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Its not just me that's useless then...

Fortunately my wife thought it was hilarious, but has plastered it all over social media already 😒
		
Click to expand...

I'd have laughed my head off too!

At our wedding ceremony David suddenly started to panic - the sweat was beading on his top lip and I thought he might faint! So instead of saying "lawful wedded wife" he said "awful wedded life" 

Still makes me laugh now (27 years later)!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Its not just me that's useless then... 

Fortunately my wife thought it was hilarious, but has plastered it all over social media already 😒
		
Click to expand...

To be fair that was the companies fault not hers 🙈😂


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 28, 2020)

When you get your hair cut every 6 weeks and you go into lockdown 5 weeks after your last cut. I now look like a Top Gear presenter


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 28, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			I know. But I'm due to go offshore for 6 to 8 weeks from the morning of 1st June, which means that I'll be leaving it in the hands of Mrs Colch, who is meant to be isolating due to being high risk. Have found one possible replacement so fingers crossed we can sort it before I have to go away.
		
Click to expand...

Any car clubs your way as an interim solution?  Not ideal in the circumstances but possibly better than a forced decision.


----------



## GB72 (May 28, 2020)

Today's ridiculous Doom and Gloom story on the BBC. Apparently the latest disaster is that arrivals into UK airports is down 99% on April last year. Guessing that last year though, there were not national and global travel bans and I am actually more surprised that it is only down 99%. 

These stories really are ridiculous.


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2020)

Some TV channels suddenly being granted a new channel number!
Why do they do that?


----------



## Rooter (May 28, 2020)

Only 2 out of 4 of my kids going back to school next week. 

And one of them not going back, is the one that needs the structure and environment the most!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 28, 2020)

The ridiculous amount of "what if" questions about Track and Trace. The system has been in place for infectious diseases for a long time and has been scaled up for Covid-19. 

Most of us will be unaffacted but if you get contacted from the NHS about contact with someone who's tested positive then listen to what is required and follow the instructions.

So much drama about it and people fretting about what will happen, how scammers might benefit etc etc.

Let's get it working before we condemn it.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 28, 2020)

Slime said:



			Some TV channels suddenly being granted a new channel number!
Why do they do that?
		
Click to expand...

Is that what Sky were up to overnight? More improvements...


----------



## GB72 (May 28, 2020)

And the BBC again (not aiming just at the BBC just happens to be the website open on my computer at work)

Headline is Cummings guilty of lockdown breach, read the story and the police state that the trip to Durham was not a breach and the day trip out was perhaps a minor breach not worthy of a fine. 

Again, not making a point on Cummings, guilty or not or anything other than the story being almost at total odds to the headline


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2020)

GB72 said:



			And the BBC again (not aiming just at the BBC just happens to be the website open on my computer at work)

Headline is Cummings guilty of lockdown breach, read the story and the police state that the trip to Durham was not a breach and the day trip out was perhaps a minor breach not worthy of a fine.

Again, not making a point on Cummings, guilty or not or anything other than the story being almost at total odds to the headline
		
Click to expand...

Confused because the alert didn’t say that and when I looked on the website the headline says “may have broken lockdown rules “

https://www.bbc.co.uk/


----------



## GB72 (May 28, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Confused because the alert didn’t say that and when I looked on the website the headline says “may have broken lockdown rules “

https://www.bbc.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Looks like that has been changed then as the headline initially was 'Cummings Guilty of Lockdown Breach'


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Confused because the alert didn’t say that and when I looked on the website the headline says “may have broken lockdown rules “

https://www.bbc.co.uk/

Click to expand...

They changed it, 10 minutes ago the headline looked like DC was about to be hanged by the police.[/QUOTE]


----------



## USER1999 (May 28, 2020)

drive4show said:



			When you get your hair cut every 6 weeks and you go into lockdown 5 weeks after your last cut. I now look like a Top Gear presenter 

Click to expand...

Chris Harris?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Chris Harris?
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking more Hammond when he goes through those growing his hair spells


----------



## chellie (May 28, 2020)

Everything that has happened from about 1.30pm today. Am off for a bike ride to clear my head.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 28, 2020)

When you press up on the sky planner it cycles down through the channels.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 28, 2020)

Had a “Cummings” on the course today......

“A long drive followed by a bad lie”


----------



## SatchFan (May 28, 2020)

Groups of up to six people will be able to meet outside in England from Monday, or in the case of my neighbourhood - carry on as you have been for the past two months.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Groups of up to six people will be able to meet outside in England from Monday, or in the case of my neighbourhood - carry on as you have been for the past two months.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I don't think your neighbourhood has been alone. Been the same around here. Don't know if you saw the briefing but the R number is still close to 1 and there was a slide which from memory said there were still 50(?)000 infections being reported weekly so the infection is still amongst us and spreading. I hope all this faith in track and trace is justified


----------



## bluewolf (May 28, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I hope all this faith in track and trace is justified
		
Click to expand...

Me too, because that deaths per million of population graph that some on here were using to show how well we were doing a few weeks ago is pretty grim reading these days...


----------



## Bazzatron (May 28, 2020)

Warming up his keyboard ready for everyone to awkwardly look at him instead of being able to clap and go inside. 

The dancing kids are outside ready also.


----------



## drdel (May 28, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Me too, because that deaths per million of population graph that some on here were using to show how well we were doing a few weeks ago is pretty grim reading these days...
		
Click to expand...

Just need to note when doing an international comparisons that several EU countries have/includes data that lags behind the UK by several weeks.


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Warming up his keyboard ready for everyone to awkwardly look at him instead of being able to clap and go inside.

The dancing kids are outside ready also.
		
Click to expand...

It's still going on around here...horns, trumpets, God knows what else....
Jeez its majorly irritating......


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 28, 2020)

I was all ready to post in the Gladdens the Heart thread about driving back from Dorset on the A303 and not seeing a single caravan and not being held up around Stonehenge.

And what is parked on the side of the A303 right next to Stonehenge so two people can stop to take photographs?    You guessed it - shame the artic in front of me stopped and swerved round them.    Absolute total and utter morons.


----------



## USER1999 (May 28, 2020)

1 hour 39 minutes to my flat today. A new record. Might have shaved another minute off it if it wasn't for the ambulance stopping in front of me. 😉


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2020)

Played tennis earlier. I used to be good at tennis, as a kid. Then as an adult as I played less I lost it a bit, but still pretty decent. Now though, it's pretty much all gone. I was absolutely abysmal. Infuriating the sheer number of seemingly simple shots that I put well, well out of the court. I lost the first five games against my mate who also hadn't played for ages and wasn't much better than me. Eventually I gave up trying to hit it properly and just started patting it back up the middle of the court as that was literally all I could do. Felt embarrassed! The only silver lining was that my first serve came back somehow, and I managed to hit 6 or 7 aces past him. Second serve was woeful though, despite taking all the pace off them I was still ballooning them out for double faults left right and centre. As I say, my mate was in a similar boat and just hitting lobs back eventually, so the worst game of tennis I've ever played ended 3-6 6-2 and we called it a draw and buggered off home. Shocking. Might be the last time I ever play tennis.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 28, 2020)

The road by our station has 2 lanes and a cycle lane.  It has been thus for as long as I can remember; certainly since the start of lockdown.  Tonight as I came home there is a lorry full of cones is coning out one lane to provide social distancing.  WTF; if this was a good idea, why wasn't it done weeks ago, and not when lockdown is being relaxed? 

Meanwhile, just off the next major junction on the same road, the queue for the drive through McDonalds continues to double bank round a parking bay forcing non-McDonalds traffic towards the oncoming traffic, stopping on the approach to & even on a zebra crossing making it dangerous for pedestrians and tailing back to the traffic light junction making that unsafe & nothing is done.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 29, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My Mrs once sent a card to her great grandson, she had to explain that what she meant was, her grandson was 'great'. 

Click to expand...

I had a similar experience a couple of years ago when my 60 year old nephew introduced me to his 7 year old grandson for the first time.
Stating  " this is your great great uncle Billy ", grandson replied " hows he great "  ?.
Took the smile from my face


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Our car deciding that today would be a good day to die. Always good for these things to happen when nearly all the car showrooms are closed, meaning that finding a new one will be difficult.
		
Click to expand...

Got the not unexpected phone call from the garage today to say that the car was terminal and there's no point in fixing it. Fortunately Mrs Colch is good friends with the owner's wife so they've taken the car for parts/scrap which means that our bill for recovery and diagnostics is covered. Now just got to decide whether to spend £1k on a dirty run around that will get us through the next 6 months or to splash out on a more expensive car that will last us a few years.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 29, 2020)

Cars are hideously expensive today, and on top of that I hate them.
I hate the cheap unibody construction that will never be as good as a full frame was.

I hate the tall headrests that don't let me wear my fedoras.

I like the built in GPS, the satellite radio, and the backup camera, but they've got to get get _something _right.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 29, 2020)

Our cops are killing black people, just for the hell of it, again.
Protesters are going to burn Minneapolis down tonight.

I live in a banana republic.  
There's no use denying it anymore.


----------



## bluewolf (May 29, 2020)

drdel said:



			Just need to note when doing an international comparisons that several EU countries have/includes data that lags behind the UK by several weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely true. Countries are at different stages of the pandemic also. However these issues were roundly ignored by some when it was beneficial. Strangely enough, they’re not posting the graph anymore. Can’t think why!


----------



## BrianM (May 29, 2020)

A blister on my left hand, right where I grip the club.
That will teach me to do manual labour 😂


----------



## bluewolf (May 29, 2020)

Having new irons in the bag, and constantly fighting the urge to revert to my old irons when I hit a bad shot!


----------



## bobmac (May 29, 2020)

I've just seen this post and reply on my local Facebook page....

_Wanted fully working under counter fridge_

_Have one £10 you collect _


----------



## Orikoru (May 29, 2020)

After my tennis exploits yesterday my shoulder is bloody agony. Can barely lift my arm up!


----------



## chrisd (May 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The road by our station has 2 lanes and a cycle lane.  It has been thus for as long as I can remember; certainly since the start of lockdown.  Tonight as I came home there is a lorry full of cones is coning out one lane to provide social distancing.  WTF; if this was a good idea, why wasn't it done weeks ago, and not when lockdown is being relaxed? 

Meanwhile, just off the next major junction on the same road, the queue for the drive through McDonalds continues to double bank round a parking bay forcing non-McDonalds traffic towards the oncoming traffic, stopping on the approach to & even on a zebra crossing making it dangerous for pedestrians and tailing back to the traffic light junction making that unsafe & nothing is done.
		
Click to expand...

So, despite the possibility of dying from obesity from the after effects of eating McDonald's food it is inherently safer to stop for a Big Mac than the shorter term possibility of dying from a road traffic accident ? 😖


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Played tennis earlier. I used to be good at tennis, as a kid. Then as an adult as I played less I lost it a bit, but still pretty decent. Now though, it's pretty much all gone. I was absolutely abysmal. Infuriating the sheer number of seemingly simple shots that I put well, well out of the court. I lost the first five games against my mate who also hadn't played for ages and wasn't much better than me. Eventually I gave up trying to hit it properly and just started patting it back up the middle of the court as that was literally all I could do. Felt embarrassed! The only silver lining was that my first serve came back somehow, and I managed to hit 6 or 7 aces past him. Second serve was woeful though, despite taking all the pace off them I was still ballooning them out for double faults left right and centre. As I say, my mate was in a similar boat and just hitting lobs back eventually, so the worst game of tennis I've ever played ended 3-6 6-2 and we called it a draw and buggered off home. Shocking. Might be the last time I ever play tennis.
		
Click to expand...

Play as long as you can run!  Never give up a sport because of some bad form.
When you get old , you'd give a lot just to be able to get out there and physically do it, even if not as well as you used to .
In my case, what I'd give to play squash again.


----------



## CallawayKid (May 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			After my tennis exploits yesterday my shoulder is bloody agony. Can barely lift my arm up! 

Click to expand...

Use the other one then...! 

CK


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 29, 2020)

CallawayKid said:



			Use the other one then...! 

CK
		
Click to expand...

He does but for more intimate moments


----------



## Wolf (May 29, 2020)

Facebook 10 day challenges, my newsfeed is littered with the dross in all its different guises. Fortunately I've avoided any of the nominations thanks to being so anti social 

My other irritation is that I seem to have something everyday at the moment that irritates me , I think I'm turning into my dad


----------



## USER1999 (May 29, 2020)

Getting up a 6.50 this morning to book a tee time for next Saturday, only to discover the club have locked BRS pending a decision on 4 balls. I now have no idea when I will be able to book, or with who. I had a two ball, I don't have a 4 ball, I don't know when it will go live, and I have a pissed off Mrs who got woken up early this morning for nothing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Getting up a 6.50 this morning to book a tee time for next Saturday, only to discover the club have locked BRS pending a decision on 4 balls. I now have no idea when I will be able to book, or with who. I had a two ball, I don't have a 4 ball, I don't know when it will go live, and I have a pissed off Mrs who got woken up early this morning for nothing.
		
Click to expand...

I was online at 7.00 but couldn't book into any slot as it said someone was booking in and when I kept refreshing the time was still there unused. Ended up calling and getting the GM to book me in for midday on Sunday. Bad enough trying to get slots without the system not letting you. Should be interesting to see how quickly the Monday 4 ball slots tomorrow when released


----------



## Wolf (May 29, 2020)

Not an irritation per se but more of a WTF moment.. Wife just ordering some hay-fever wipes. No idea if they're any good but anything that helps her, but either someone has got the world's most expensive courier or they got it wrong on delivery charges.. Think we'll take the standard free delivery 😂


----------



## pauljames87 (May 29, 2020)

Honda are my irritation today 

About a month ago I booked a service for one of the cars. Key worker so they happy to service it.

4th June we agree on the date. All booked in. Swapped My shifts around to fit it in.

Today I get a flyer saying Glyn Hopkins are no longer running the local Honda dealer (second time in my lifetime their franchise has ditched honda in the area) .. I emailed the lady who I had been dealing with and she confirmed my question that honda will remain under a diff franchise.

However as she doesn't work for them she can't confirm if my service will take place or not.

Really trivial matter in the grand scheme ofc but blooming annoying.


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Not an irritation per se but more of a WTF moment.. Wife just ordering some hay-fever wipes. No idea if they're any good but anything that helps her, but either someone has got the world's most expensive courier or they got it wrong on delivery charges.. Think we'll take the standard free delivery 😂
View attachment 30915

Click to expand...

I cant believe you are going to let your beloved suffer for 3 days


----------



## Neilds (May 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Not an irritation per se but more of a WTF moment.. Wife just ordering some hay-fever wipes. No idea if they're any good but anything that helps her, but either someone has got the world's most expensive courier or they got it wrong on delivery charges.. Think we'll take the standard free delivery 😂
View attachment 30915

Click to expand...

Seen the same sort of thing- especially on medical type things that you would want quicker, blatant profiteering


----------



## Wolf (May 29, 2020)

Dando said:



			I cant believe you are going to let your beloved suffer for 3 days
		
Click to expand...

For £55 delivery I'd let her suffer for 3 weeks 😂



Neilds said:



			Seen the same sort of thing- especially on medical type things that you would want quicker, blatant profiteering
		
Click to expand...

Didn't even annoy me, made me laugh especially if they think anyone is stupid enough to pay 11x the item price for delivery


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			For £55 delivery I'd let her suffer for 3 weeks 😂



that made laugh too much but I completely agree!

when you're next down in Kent let me know and we'll have to sort out a game somewhere as I am sure it will be an entertaining day.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bazzatron (May 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Not an irritation per se but more of a WTF moment.. Wife just ordering some hay-fever wipes. No idea if they're any good but anything that helps her, but either someone has got the world's most expensive courier or they got it wrong on delivery charges.. Think we'll take the standard free delivery 😂
View attachment 30915

Click to expand...

She's probably tried it already if she gets it quite bad, but I use Beconeze (sp?) nasal spray and that seems to work really well.


----------



## Wolf (May 29, 2020)

Dando said:



			that made laugh too much but I completely agree!

when you're next down in Kent let me know and we'll have to sort out a game somewhere as I am sure it will be an entertaining day
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully be down July / August mate definitely get a game arranged i can imagine we will have many laughs.


----------



## Wolf (May 29, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			She's probably tried it already if she gets it quite bad, but I use Beconeze (sp?) nasal spray and that seems to work really well.
		
Click to expand...

She's got all that stuff and still resembles a snot goblin.


----------



## chellie (May 29, 2020)

Local honey and also New Era Combination H Tissue Salts work for me.


----------



## GB72 (May 29, 2020)

What the daily covid press briefings have become. The intention of these were to keep the general public appraised on what is going on, what steps are being taken and what the current situation is regarding the disease. All useful and helpful. The role of the press at these briefings should be to ask for clarification and for information that the public wants or needs to know. They have rapidly degraded into a repetitive media points scoring exercise which may be great for massaging their own egos but these briefings are, in my mind, not meant for that. There are no end of other avenues for those questions to be asked. Yesterday needed someone to drill down into the details of what we can and cannot do not but instead it was one person after another trying to trip people up because some numpty went to Durham. Personally I feel that it would be better to cut the media out of the whole thing and just have a dozen questions from the public. Yes, some questions need to be asked to hold the government to account on certain points but lets not have every journalist from every media outlet asking the same thing.


----------



## Kellfire (May 29, 2020)

GB72 said:



			What the daily covid press briefings have become. The intention of these were to keep the general public appraised on what is going on, what steps are being taken and what the current situation is regarding the disease. All useful and helpful. The role of the press at these briefings should be to ask for clarification and for information that the public wants or needs to know. They have rapidly degraded into a repetitive media points scoring exercise which may be great for massaging their own egos but these briefings are, in my mind, not meant for that. There are no end of other avenues for those questions to be asked. Yesterday needed someone to drill down into the details of what we can and cannot do not but instead it was one person after another trying to trip people up because some numpty went to Durham. Personally I feel that it would be better to cut the media out of the whole thing and just have a dozen questions from the public. Yes, some questions need to be asked to hold the government to account on certain points but lets not have every journalist from every media outlet asking the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

If they’d answer the questions, they wouldn’t need to be asked continuously.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			If they’d answer the questions, they wouldn’t need to be asked continuously.
		
Click to expand...

But as GB72 has said that is not the purpose of these briefings. 

And it is important to remember that they are just that , briefings;  intended to keep the public appraised of the progress (or otherwise) in dealing with the situation.


----------



## North Mimms (May 29, 2020)

Today's irritation...
What is the point of buying a BMW and driving it at 20 mph?
Especially when I am stuck behind said BMW


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2020)

An irritation followed by some redemption. An enquiry this morning that looked promising has turned into an attempted scam. We get them occasionally and I can spot them but this one got further down the line, wasting more of my time, before it became apparent. Annoying.

Redemption, an email from a customer complaining that a product they were using was not as good as the other item we supply them. 'Why did we not supply the same grade of product, this one is useless. Here look at the pictures'. Thankfully the pictures show the rubbish product is one from a competitor of ours . It took me 3 drafts to take the full level of joy and smugness out of my reply. Obviously, I left just a little bit of enjoyment in there .


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2020)

people who leave their shopping on the self scan till and then disappear for another 10 mins to get some more


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 29, 2020)

North Mimms said:



			Today's irritation...
What is the point of buying a BMW and driving it at 20 mph?
Especially when I am stuck behind said BMW
		
Click to expand...

They seem to be the main culprits of noncey driving! Just driveway posers. Can’t drive just want to look good for their neighbours.


----------



## rosecott (May 29, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Play as long as you can run!  Never give up a sport because of some bad form.
When you get old , you'd give a lot just to be able to get out there and physically do it, even if not as well as you used to .
In my case, what I'd give to play squash again.
		
Click to expand...

It is 19 years when I gave up squash under family pressure because of my age. I still have dreams where I am still playing - it never goes.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 29, 2020)

Spiders webs and my wing mirrors. Every car I have ever bought seems to come with a nest of spiders in each wing mirror thrown in for free. What is it with these little buggers that every time I get to the car in the morning I fight through yards of bloody cobwebs.

Rant over


----------



## Beezerk (May 29, 2020)

Looks like we probably have a wasps nest in the loft 🐝😯


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Spiders webs and my wing mirrors. Every car I have ever bought seems to come with a nest of spiders in each wing mirror thrown in for free. What is it with these little buggers that every time I get to the car in the morning I fight through yards of bloody cobwebs.

Rant over
		
Click to expand...

Not just you. HID washed the car this morning, came to give me a lift and there is already one on the underneath part of the wing mirror on the passenger side. Don't know if it is the car is warm and so they are making a home in there and spinning the webs to get an easy meal


----------



## SatchFan (May 29, 2020)

Next door's NHS nurse mother in law has just made her sixteenth visit since the middle of last month.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 29, 2020)

Neighbours over the back. First day of relaxed rules and they have a BBQ with 10 people, no social distancing on display. 
Absolute morons, I am going to sit out later on my tod, some music on the outdoor speakers and smoke some big cigars in their direction.


----------



## andycap (May 29, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Next door's NHS nurse mother in law has just made her sixteenth visit since the middle of last month.
		
Click to expand...

Neighbours , nosey , nothing better to do than just to sit there monitoring your every move . Will be glad when i move and don't have any !


----------



## SatchFan (May 29, 2020)

andycap said:



			Neighbours , nosey , nothing better to do than just to sit there monitoring your every move . Will be glad when i move and don't have any !
		
Click to expand...

Cannot really miss this inconsiderate cow on our security camera.


----------



## andycap (May 29, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Cannot really miss this inconsiderate cow on our security camera.
		
Click to expand...

Not having a go at you personally but it just touched a nerve that you knew exactly how many times ,  i have a neighbours that watch my every move , they know when i go to work , when i get home . if they are not sure what i am up to they will decide to tend the plants on our boundary so they can have a look . Great for security but a royal pain in the arse otherwise


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2020)

A late evening email advising that Theory Tests have been rescheduled from their supposed restart date of Monday.
This is so nobody can ring, text, email or Tweet them with complaints.. 
Plus the email makes no sense whatsoever stating a set of dates at one point and a completely different set of dates further on.
Written in haste to attempt to placate the baying hordes of Driving Instructors that just want a few answers.....
Just as I start to get positive about things and they dump this crap ......
Is it Xmas yet?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 29, 2020)

rosecott said:



			It is 19 years when I gave up squash under family pressure because of my age. I still have dreams where I am still playing - it never goes.
		
Click to expand...

No, it doesn't. I went back to it at 62. Managed for a couple of years, but eventually I had to stop. .Best sport I ever played.


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2020)

Took my dog to the park and had to play dodge the rubbish that had been left all over the place


----------



## USER1999 (May 30, 2020)

Dando said:



			Took my dog to the park and had to play dodge the rubbish that had been left all over the place
		
Click to expand...

Yes, play golf, loads of rubbish, walk along the canal tow path, rubbish (mainly beer tins), walk through the woods, rubbish, walk along the beach, rubbish (mainly beer bottles). 

What is wrong with people?


----------



## USER1999 (May 30, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			They seem to be the main culprits of noncey driving! Just driveway posers. Can’t drive just want to look good for their neighbours.
		
Click to expand...

They stopped being good to drive 20 years ago (Ms excepted) and when you look more closely, most are dolled up with every accessory possible, but not the engine to go with it.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 30, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			They stopped being good to drive 20 years ago (Ms excepted) and when you look more closely, most are dolled up with every accessory possible, but not the engine to go with it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree most are, there are exceptions though. I traded my Merc back in for the G20 M340i in lovely Sunset Orange Metallic, the single scroll turbo B58 engine is an absolute dream. 
The wife has opted for the X4M Comp when the dealers reopen as her X4 30d is up for renewal. The 3.0d in the X4 was also a decent engine for its limited capacity.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 30, 2020)

My health. Got to age 55 with hardly a scratch, but since then my body seems to be falling apart bit by bit.


----------



## SatchFan (May 30, 2020)

Dog turds. Normally my area is pretty good but at the moment the pavements are becoming a minefield.


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2020)

Is it just me that finds the quality of birthday cards has deteriorated in the last few years..?
A couple of family birthdays coming up and trying to find that isn't sickening, tacky or downright offensive is virtually impossible 
Add to that...Father's Day is approaching so 2/3 of the space is given over to that..or Mothers Day or Valentines or Easter, Xmas, or stroke your dog day or declare your cat day or some other day we need to celebrate.....


----------



## Sats (May 30, 2020)

People that wear sunglasses at night and the wearing of woolly hats during the summer?


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			My health. Got to age 55 with hardly a scratch, but since then my body seems to be falling apart bit by bit.
		
Click to expand...

You 56 yet?
Wait 'til your in your 60's! The only bits that work are the bits you no longer have a need for.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 30, 2020)

Timewasters


----------



## rosecott (May 30, 2020)

Slime said:



			You 56 yet?
Wait 'til your in your 60's! The only bits that work are the bits you no longer have a need for.
		
Click to expand...

Can you be a bit more specific about the bits you refer to?


----------



## williamalex1 (May 30, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Can you be a bit more specific about the bits you refer to?
		
Click to expand...

All the wrong bits get stiff


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 30, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			All the wrong bits get stiff 

Click to expand...

and the things that should be wet are dry, and the things that should be dry are wet


----------



## williamalex1 (May 30, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			and the things that should be wet are dry, and the things that should be dry are wet  

Click to expand...

TBH that's just pants


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 30, 2020)

Sats said:



			People that wear sunglasses at night and the wearing of woolly hats during the summer?
		
Click to expand...

I think you can blame Corey Hart for the first one and Dexy's Midnight Runners for the second.   At least Duran Duran never wore shorts with black socks on Top of the Pops.  Thankfully.


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2020)

Some of the shorts girls are wearing these days.
Why do they think it's okay, or even attractive, to wear shorts so short that their arse is hanging out?
Are their parents aware ............................ or am I just really, really old?

Sits down and waits for the backlash.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 30, 2020)

The Premier League restarting.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 30, 2020)

The Bayern stadium announcer reading out the substitutions to an empty stadium; why?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2020)

People who know that you can only book three times a week , the systems warns them that they have booked three times a week already yet they continue ahead and book their 4th round


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People who know that you can only book three times a week , the systems warns them that they have booked three times a week already yet they continue ahead and book their 4th round
		
Click to expand...

Is there no override that can be added to the system to stop this? Have the club put sanctions in place for those that do take the mickey


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 30, 2020)

NASA; the brains to send man into space, insufficient common sense to put the countdown clock somewhere where the subtitles won't obscure it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 30, 2020)

Statement from the EFL on latest testing....

"*LEAGUE TWO*

Following an initial round of COVID-19 testing, the EFL can confirm that 135 players and Club staff were tested from four League Two Clubs over the course of Thursday 28 May and Friday 29 May, with seven individuals testing positive from three Clubs.

Those players or Club staff who have tested positive will now self-isolate in line with the guidelines provided by the EFL and only those who have tested negative will be permitted to enter training ground facilities."

And typically, of those 7 positive tests four of them were from my team. Having one of our best seasons in recent years and on a good run of form when the shutdown happened we're now in line for the play offs and we get 4 positive tests. Four out of our squad of 28 have tested positive. Fingers crossed they aren't badly affected by it and their symptoms are mild.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 31, 2020)

Slime said:



			Some of the shorts girls are wearing these days.
Why do they think it's okay, or even attractive, to wear shorts so short that their arse is hanging out?
Are their parents aware ............................ or am I just really, really old?

Sits down and waits for the backlash. 

Click to expand...

I don’t complain but it’s hard to believe parents let their child out like that. It’s in fashion now to reveal as much as possible. 
Stay away from Instagram because 18-30 women’s beach wear fashion is now high wasted thongs. And the trend is a “look at me looking out to sea” Photo with cheeks fully on show. 

Tough choice to be either outraged or love it.


----------



## Dando (May 31, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			NASA; the brains to send man into space, insufficient common sense to put the countdown clock somewhere where the subtitles won't obscure it.
		
Click to expand...

It’s all fake and filmed in a studio! 😂


----------



## drdel (May 31, 2020)

Slime said:



			Some of the shorts girls are wearing these days.
Why do they think it's okay, or even attractive, to wear shorts so short that their arse is hanging out?
Are their parents aware ............................ or am I just really, really old?

Sits down and waits for the backlash. 

Click to expand...

It seems you have taken a long hard look.


----------



## patricks148 (May 31, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			I don’t complain but it’s hard to believe parents let their child out like that. It’s in fashion now to reveal as much as possible.
Stay away from Instagram because 18-30 women’s beach wear fashion is now high wasted thongs. And the trend is a “look at me looking out to sea” Photo with cheeks fully on show.

Tough choice to be either outraged or love it.
		
Click to expand...

without  pics it's not true


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2020)

drdel said:



			It seems you have taken a long hard look.
		
Click to expand...

They are just so in my face that I can't miss them.


----------



## drdel (May 31, 2020)

Slime said:



			They are just so in my face that I can't miss them. 

Click to expand...

Did you join the th(r)ong? 😏😏


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2020)

Idiots everywhere

Those at Durdle door yesterday, those who started another fire in the New Forest with a BBQ last night despite all the warnings and thats just down here, the list gets far longer if I expand the area lol


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2020)

It's almost as if they're looking it straight in the eye, with clenched fists and teeth, and baiting it with "C-19....come on then...if you're hard enough"
Let's hope it isn't......


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2020)

fundy said:



			Idiots everywhere

*Those at Durdle door yesterday*, those who started another fire in the New Forest with a BBQ last night despite all the warnings and thats just down here, the list gets far longer if I expand the area lol
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the morons need warning that their behaviour is dangerous; who'd have thought it?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-52867140

Frankly they should be sent the bill for this, as should the half wits on the beach encouraging them.


----------



## USER1999 (May 31, 2020)

The idiots who have decided that if all the car parks are full, it must be OK to park on the pavement. Of course, the double yellow lines only apply if you park in the road, surely.


----------



## USER1999 (May 31, 2020)

fundy said:



			Idiots everywhere

Those at Durdle door yesterday, those who started another fire in the New Forest with a BBQ last night despite all the warnings and thats just down here, the list gets far longer if I expand the area lol
		
Click to expand...

I also love that the BBC interview was with a day tripper from London.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It's almost as if they're looking it straight in the eye, with clenched fists and teeth, and baiting it with "C-19....come on then...if you're hard enough"
Let's hope it isn't......
		
Click to expand...

Been saying that. So many think it won't happen to them, especially teenagers and those up to around the age of 30 and oblivious or simply ignorant now to social distancing. Kids all mingling and I believe it has been shown that they are carriers and so a spreading risk, and not even as though they are simply mingling with other kid sin their class. Looking at Dorset today adults and kids alike have simply treated it as a normal day on the beach and not even given Covid, the risks, and the dangers if infected, a second thought


----------



## Bazzatron (May 31, 2020)

15 polo shirts in the drawer and only 5 fit.


----------



## USER1999 (May 31, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been saying that. So many think it won't happen to them, especially teenagers and those up to around the age of 30 and oblivious or simply ignorant now to social distancing. Kids all mingling and I believe it has been shown that they are carriers and so a spreading risk, and not even as though they are simply mingling with other kid sin their class. Looking at Dorset today adults and kids alike have simply treated it as a normal day on the beach and not even given Covid, the risks, and the dangers if infected, a second thought
		
Click to expand...

Were you in Dorset today, or are you just looking at pictures the media want to show to prove their agenda?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Were you in Dorset today, or are you just looking at pictures the media want to show to prove their agenda?
		
Click to expand...

So many pictures from all sources of media, social media. More than capable of making my own mind up based on what I've seen and read. People aren't in the US but commenting on the riots. Are they being shown stuff to prove an agenda


----------



## USER1999 (May 31, 2020)

Ok, so I walked from Sandbanks to Bournemouth pier and back about 10 times over the last two weeks. The pictures on BBC, and in the Guardian have been almost exclusively from Bournemouth. I have seen 2 gatherings of people on the beach who were not social distancing. Two. And yes, both of these have been front page.


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Ok, so I walked from Sandbanks to Bournemouth pier and back about 10 times over the last two weeks. The pictures on BBC, and in the Guardian have been almost exclusively from Bournemouth. I have seen 2 gatherings of people on the beach who were not social distancing. Two. And yes, both of these have been front page.
		
Click to expand...


been several articles debunking the photos the press have been using of bournemouth beach this week, showing how theyre massively foreshortening the view (showing the overhead pic and the pic the press have been posting!) if they werent so lazy theyd have found busier ones to photo mind!

that said the pics from Durdle Door yesterday are utterly dumbfounding


----------



## USER1999 (May 31, 2020)

fundy said:



			been several articles debunking the photos the press have been using of bournemouth beach this week, showing how theyre massively foreshortening the view (showing the overhead pic and the pic the press have been posting!) if they werent so lazy theyd have found busier ones to photo mind!

that said the pics from Durdle Door yesterday are utterly dumbfounding
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the durdle door ones beggar belief, but for the last two weeks, pics have been exclusively from Bournemouth. The press have an agenda, and people fall for it.

Durdle door is private property by all accounts, and the owner can't do much about it.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2020)

This is a big annoyance. The press and social media just want a sensationalist story. Yes there are idiots but doctored pictures and hyperbole are used to make people think it is everywhere. Being in rural Lincolnshire I am not going to condemn actions on the south coast as I have no idea what is right and what is exaggerated. Been out and about a bit today, no issues re social distancing in town, good organisation as far as the shops and garden centre I went in can control and no signs of riotous parties or out if control teenagers. If people had barbecues or saw friends and relatives a day early, they kept it discreet. There will always be idiots, I am sure every country has them but the agenda to tar the whole of the UK with the same brush is wearing a but thin but it keeps going as the professionally outraged make hay from it. Ivan sure it was only a week ago that the same outraged people were going on about the damage the lockdown was causing and how people needed some contact to protect mental health


----------



## Wolf (Jun 1, 2020)

My Siblings... Absolutely vile the pair of them, ashamed to say im related.. 

And breathe...


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2020)

The sadness that's descended on me because I've sold my beloved Wolf after seven glorious years. 
It's only a piece of metal, after all.


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2020)

Hayfever

and having a lawn to cut.....


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			Hayfever

and having a lawn to cut.....
		
Click to expand...

I wore a mask to do mine yesterday, was still a mess afterwards.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 1, 2020)

The Warwickshire charging £72 for a green fee.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 1, 2020)

Slime said:



			The sadness that's descended on me because I've sold my beloved Wolf after seven glorious years. 
It's only a piece of metal, after all.
		
Click to expand...

The 90 or 110 model.... Either way I'm jealous that you even had one 😔


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			The 90 or 100 model.... Either way I'm jealous that you even had one 😔
		
Click to expand...

Someone has to explain exactly what the Wolf is...the metal one 😆


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My Siblings... Absolutely vile the pair of them, ashamed to say im related.. 

And breathe...
		
Click to expand...

That’s very sad to hear mate,maybe time will be a healer


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2020)

the witching hour, or bs oclock as i like to call it


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			I wore a mask to do mine yesterday, was still a mess afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

despite having stinging eyes and sneezing for fun that cheered me up no end lol


----------



## Wolf (Jun 1, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			That’s very sad to hear mate,maybe time will be a healer
		
Click to expand...

Sadly we are way past any reconciliation with their behaviour over a number of years towards my parents, my children and other people. They sadly are a vile pair.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Sadly we are way past any reconciliation with their behaviour over a number of years towards my parents, my children and other people. They sadly are a vile pair.
		
Click to expand...

I am a believer in what goes round, comes around. Sometimes it takes time, sometimes a long time but they'll get their comeuppance


----------



## Wolf (Jun 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I am a believer in what goes round, comes around. Sometimes it takes time, sometimes a long time but they'll get their comeuppance
		
Click to expand...

I have no doubt that day will come Homer, but I will not be there to see it, nor will I take the high ground and nor will I help them pick up the pieces. They've made their own beds so now they can lie in them. However Narcissistic people will rarely find error in their own ways because it's always someone else's fault. All that matters to me now is my parents are OK, as are my wife & children.


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2020)

My adorable lovely Staffie dog, with all but zero recall, who escaped out through the garage when mrs fundy was watering the front garden.

Thankfully after 10 minutes of fun she finally decided to come to our calls and is now feeling a bit sorry for herself having hurt 1 of her paws too. Still when she went running I feared far worse than that!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I have no doubt that day will come Homer, but I will not be there to see it, nor will I take the high ground and nor will I help them pick up the pieces. They've made their own beds so now they can lie in them. However Narcissistic people will rarely find error in their own ways because it's always someone else's fault. All that matters to me now is my parents are OK, as are my wife & children.
		
Click to expand...

That is all you can do. Protect the ones you love, make sure the idiots don't inflict any further damage and bide your time. I am with you and when the time comes I'd be walking away (and you can bet they'll be begging forgiveness and help).


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2020)

Wolf said:



			The 90 or 110 model.... Either way I'm jealous that you even had one 😔
		
Click to expand...

It was a 90.
This is the beast;


http://imgur.com/0XzSYg4


It is this actual one!


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Someone has to explain exactly what the Wolf is...the metal one 😆
		
Click to expand...

See the above post.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 1, 2020)

Slime said:



			It was a 90.
*This is the beast;*


http://imgur.com/0XzSYg4


*It is this actual one!*






Click to expand...

First of all, nice..... So jealous I'd absolutely love one but I'm not allowed to spend that many pennies 😂

Second of all,. Very nice.... I quite liked that film and not many men can say they've had Gal Gadot in their passenger seat 😉


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 2, 2020)

Wife's anniversary present is being delivered by My Hermes....better make a start on that doghouse.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2020)

As I mentioned, we lost the contract for the project I was working on. I've not been to the office in 10 weeks, but now they're saying we need to go in and box up all our stuff that is there in order to courier it to our next project (I don't have one yet) or to our homes. I don't really want to travel on the tubes just for the sake of some old files, old laptop and a pair of shoes I left in my drawer, but it looks like I'm going to have to. 

P.S. Other irritation - finished reading my emails by 9:15 and that's work done for the day since I don't have a project to work on. So I guess I just sit here at my desk for a while waiting for something to happen..


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Wife's anniversary present is being delivered by My Hermes....better make a start on that doghouse.
		
Click to expand...

if the anniversary is in November 2045 you might have an outside chance of it arriving on time


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2020)

Angry, middle aged white people telling me that black people bring their problems on themselves due to gang culture, laziness or whatever other racist nonsense they want to justify their beliefs with.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 2, 2020)

Have to laugh at all those protesters black /ethnics protesting about being treated stereotipically (made up word) and then they all react stereotipically therefore reinforcing what others think. You gotta laugh really.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Have to laugh at all those protesters black /ethnics protesting about being treated stereotipically (made up word) and then they all react stereotipically therefore reinforcing what others think. You gotta laugh really.
		
Click to expand...

No. You really don’t have to laugh. 

You could try and understand why racist white people hold these stereotypes which force disenfranchised communities to protest/riot/loot because it ends up being the only option they have because anything peaceful is ineffective.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2020)

White European males who have the answer to everything.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 2, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			White European males who have the answer to everything.
		
Click to expand...

Another reinforcement of the book I'm reading. BEWARE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 2, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			No. You really don’t have to laugh. 

You could try and understand why racist white people hold these stereotypes which force disenfranchised communities to protest/riot/loot because it ends up being the only option they have because anything peaceful is ineffective.
		
Click to expand...

No problem with protesting.
Rioting and more so looting are unacceptable.
Non whites can be rascist as well.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No problem with protesting.
Rioting and more so looting are unacceptable.
Non whites can be rascist as well.
		
Click to expand...

 You just don’t get it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 2, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You just don’t get it.
		
Click to expand...

So you’re saying rioting and looting is ok, and non whites cant be rascist?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So you’re saying rioting and looting is ok, and non whites cant be rascist?
		
Click to expand...

I’m saying that when peaceful protest does nothing and systemic racism goes unchecked that I understand why rioting occurs. Human history tells us that you can only oppress people so much before violence is the only thing they have left to turn to. 

And your point about racism is so vacuous that I’ll give you a chance to retract your stupid question.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 2, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So you’re saying rioting and looting is ok, and non whites cant be rascist?
		
Click to expand...

I would say that it depends upon what is your definition of racism. 

If you merely include prejudice against another based solely upon their race, then yes all of us are capable of racism. 

If, however, you extend it to include oppression as well as prejudice then that's a different matter.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2020)

I just found out that they're doing a sequel to Suicide Squad, and they're calling it _The _Suicide Squad. How dumb is that? That's just confusing.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 2, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I’m saying that when peaceful protest does nothing and systemic racism goes unchecked that I understand why rioting occurs. Human history tells us that you can only oppress people so much before violence is the only thing they have left to turn to.

And your point about racism is so vacuous that I’ll give you a chance to retract your stupid question.
		
Click to expand...

Agree to a point, except with the looting bit. Its opportunist and devalues the core ideal of any protest. You could argue though it’s a side affect of the type of society we have created. This biggest issue with the looting is that it serves give the ‘right’ a narrative, and allows deflection.

Human history also tells us that violence without political process is ultimately pointless. The most powerful tool is still the ballot box


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 2, 2020)

Can we get back on track please

Posts about the troubles in the states belong on that thread
ta


----------



## User20205 (Jun 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can we get back on track please

Posts about the troubles in the states belong on that thread
ta
		
Click to expand...

‘Have to laugh at all those protesters black /ethnics protesting about being treated stereotipically (made up word) and then they all react stereotipically therefore reinforcing what others think. You gotta laugh really’

^^^this needed to be addressed


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2020)

therod said:



			‘Have to laugh at all those protesters black /ethnics protesting about being treated stereotipically (made up word) and then they all react stereotipically therefore reinforcing what others think. You gotta laugh really’

^^^this needed to be addressed
		
Click to expand...

I know. Dreadful spelling.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I just found out that they're doing a sequel to Suicide Squad, and they're calling it _The _Suicide Squad. How dumb is that? That's just confusing.
		
Click to expand...

Would the next one be called 'Any Suicide Squad' or 'The Other Suicide Squad'?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 2, 2020)

Or a marine based one
Suicide Squid 
🤪


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Or a marine based one
Suicide Squid
🤪
		
Click to expand...

Would that combine Suicide Squad and Aquaman?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 2, 2020)

If they are making a sequel, surely it would be "failed suicide squad".

The best previous unit was the Judean People's Front Suicide Squad -  they all succeeded and with his dying breath, the leader declared "that showed them"


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2020)

Sainsbury home delivery substitutions... must have opposites day in the depot


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 2, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52893790

After the wettest start to the year ..

Flooding everywhere 

Now we running out

Ffs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52893790

After the wettest start to the year ..

Flooding everywhere

Now we running out

Ffs
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't make it up could you. The course needs some rain though. Starting to look brown in places. Some due tomorrow but doubt it'll be much and anything other than dampening down


----------



## Wolf (Jun 2, 2020)

The neighbours over the back having a bbq and acting like morons shouting Islamic chants and being generally derogatory to Muslims because apparently it's funny to insult people that aren't Christians or white 😡
Shortly will be heading round there...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 2, 2020)

I've come home, wife's mate is still here in garden ..

Ofc I'm happy for my wife to finally get some company but ffs I want to go to bed but I should really be polite


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Tomorrow I have to travel to the hospital to give blood for a blood test. Not got a problem with that as it is part of the routine check up to make sure that my lymphoma is still in remission. I have to go to the same place to give this blood  where I usually see the consultant that gives me a prod and then says see you in 6 months. The irritation is that next Monday is my appointment to see the consultant, but that is going to be done over the phone. If I can go there this week why can't I go there next week?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2020)

Having to juggle timings...
Main rd into town is shut.
Other route in is heaving
Tesco opens at 8
It's going to start lashing any minute
Timing it right so I can join the queue under the covered area..
1st world problems eh...?
Maybe 2019 wasn't so bad after all...


----------



## Neilds (Jun 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 31007

The foil residue that always gets left on the jar...
		
Click to expand...

Now that is random!!!!  😀😀😀😀


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2020)

Organised interviews and emailed all the candidates on Monday, bearing in mind they have already been online to book their interview slots themselves, and half of the field have now withdrawn. Stuck between interviewing three candidates and trying to rearrange timings so they all flow or going back out to advert given the changes in some peoples circumstances since lockdown has been eased. Feels like this vacancy is jinxed.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 3, 2020)

David Lammy.


----------



## Dando (Jun 3, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			David Lammy.
		
Click to expand...

surely its a bit early for him to using the race card


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			surely its a bit early for him to using the race card
		
Click to expand...

It's never too early for that man.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Organised interviews and emailed all the candidates on Monday, bearing in mind they have already been online to book their interview slots themselves, and half of the field have now withdrawn. Stuck between interviewing three candidates and trying to rearrange timings so they all flow or going back out to advert given the changes in some peoples circumstances since lockdown has been eased. Feels like this vacancy is jinxed.
		
Click to expand...

Try being turned down after interview (NHS job) for loosing out on points. Points? For what? Then three weeks later seeing same job advertised again. (I've re-applied).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Try being turned down after interview (NHS job) for loosing out on points. Points? For what? Then three weeks later seeing same job advertised again. (I've re-applied).
		
Click to expand...

What was the role (and where if it doesn't give too much away). Seems very strange


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 3, 2020)

Wasn’t cyber security related was it? 🤪


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2020)

Been paying to park my car all week to find out now that the Council are not charging for car parking until 15th June. No signs in the car park, nothing on their website and only found out when I applied to but a new monthly pass.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 3, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Try being turned down after interview (NHS job) for loosing out on points. Points? For what? Then three weeks later seeing same job advertised again. (I've re-applied).
		
Click to expand...

NHS interviews are generally done on a scoring system because as a public body it helps to scrutinise the interview process to ensure fairness. Ask for detailed feedback from the notes they made. There will be a minimum score to get the job - you don’t just hire the highest scoring person if they didn’t reach the required standard. 

As for reapplying, it’s weird that they didn’t include a clause saying that previous applicants will not be considered but if your application is recognised by those shortlisting I’d be surprised if you get an interview.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 3, 2020)

Suppression


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 3, 2020)

After a quick look at Facebook this morning, much the same as yesterday... white people who live comfortable lives telling anyone who will listen that there is no racism in our culture.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			NHS interviews are generally done on a scoring system because as a public body it helps to scrutinise the interview process to ensure fairness. Ask for detailed feedback from the notes they made. There will be a minimum score to get the job - you don’t just hire the highest scoring person if they didn’t reach the required standard.

As for reapplying, it’s weird that they didn’t include a clause saying that previous applicants will not be considered but if your application is recognised by those shortlisting I’d be surprised if you get an interview.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he did it under a false name and he'll do the interview wearing a fake moustache.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 3, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Try being turned down after interview (NHS job) for loosing out on points. Points? For what? Then three weeks later seeing same job advertised again. (I've re-applied).
		
Click to expand...

Do you get extra points for being a Forum moderator 
Good luck by the way!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2020)

White people with all the answers.


----------



## Dando (Jun 3, 2020)

James Corden


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2020)

Got a parcel coming via UPS today..
Just had an email asking g me if I want to sign for the parcel now....sign in, set up account, sign for parcel now....
Er......no thanks
I'll wait for the parcel to arrive before signing anything.
Why would I sign before I've got it- gives the driver the opportunity to not deliver it.....not saying he wouldn't.
Is this normal with UPS?
Haven't had a delivery from them in some time.....


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Got a parcel coming via UPS today..
Just had an email asking g me if I want to sign for the parcel now....sign in, set up account, sign for parcel now....
Er......no thanks
I'll wait for the parcel to arrive before signing anything.
Why would I sign before I've got it- gives the driver the opportunity to not deliver it.....not saying he wouldn't.
Is this normal with UPS?
Haven't had a delivery from them in some time.....
		
Click to expand...

Yep standard at the moment.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			After a quick look at Facebook this morning, much the same as yesterday... white people who live comfortable lives telling anyone who will listen that there is no racism in our culture.
		
Click to expand...

Do people even dislike other people because of the colour of their skin anymore?  I’d say Britain is very inclusive now,  and I grew up in an old BNP and NF stronghold. It’s not what it was 20 years ago where I’d walk in a pub and whitelaw we’re playing and golliwogs hanging from the ceiling. 
I just don’t see or hear racism anymore apart from what negativity the media spouts out. 
As Morgan Freeman said racism exists because you keep talking about it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Do people even dislike other people because of the colour of their skin anymore?  I’d say Britain is very inclusive now,  and I grew up in an old BNP and NF stronghold. It’s not what it was 20 years ago where I’d walk in a pub and whitelaw we’re playing and golliwogs hanging from the ceiling.
*I just don’t see or hear racism anymore apart from what negativity the media spouts out.*
As Morgan Freeman said racism exists because you keep talking about it.
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267894503643496449


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Got a parcel coming via UPS today..
Just had an email asking g me if I want to sign for the parcel now....sign in, set up account, sign for parcel now....
Er......no thanks
I'll wait for the parcel to arrive before signing anything.
Why would I sign before I've got it- gives the driver the opportunity to not deliver it.....not saying he wouldn't.
Is this normal with UPS?
Haven't had a delivery from them in some time.....
		
Click to expand...

You will not be signing for it anyway at the moment. They will either sign for you or take a picture of you with the parcel. If you are not in they will either take it away or leave it somewhere and take a picture, to show it has been delivered. We get deliveries in from all of the carriers and I have not signed for anything for over 2 months now.

It is not normal as such, it is the new normal that is happening until the old normal returns


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You will not be signing for it anyway at the moment. They will either sign for you or take a picture of you with the parcel. If you are not in they will either take it away or leave it somewhere and take a picture, to show it has been delivered. We get deliveries in from all of the carriers and I have not signed for anything for over 2 months now.

It is not normal as such, it is the new normal that is happening until the old normal returns 

Click to expand...

I've had deliveries and not had to sign but not been asked to sign before delivery before.....
Good job I didnt..still hasn't come


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 3, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Do people even dislike other people because of the colour of their skin anymore?  I’d say Britain is very inclusive now,  and I grew up in an old BNP and NF stronghold. It’s not what it was 20 years ago where I’d walk in a pub and whitelaw we’re playing and golliwogs hanging from the ceiling.
I just don’t see or hear racism anymore apart from what negativity the media spouts out.
As Morgan Freeman said racism exists because you keep talking about it.
		
Click to expand...

*cringe*


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 3, 2020)

Propane gas  Cylinder charges, non refundable , what's the point. So when you leave the gas supplier you're left with a cylinder,they'll take it back for free of course.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 3, 2020)

The boy is out motorbike shopping ...
Thought (hoped) he'd got that out of his system...


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			The boy is out motorbike shopping ...
Thought (hoped) he'd got that out of his system...
		
Click to expand...

contact your local police force, TVP used to have an advanced rider scheme with police riders, just googled and look at https://bikesafe.co.uk/ 

IF your lad will listen, most bike coppers are bike nuts too, they like to go quick and have fun, its just a time and a place and the skill to do it safely. Hazard perception, vanishing points etc.. 

Done well, riding a motorbike can be pretty safe! You learn to anticipate the idiots!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I've had deliveries and not had to sign but not been asked to sign before delivery before.....
Good job I didnt..still hasn't come

Click to expand...

To be fair, that is an odd one. It does seem to be one that could be open to abuse.

Ups are one of the better ones but they still have issues. DHL tend to be the best. Most of their drivers are employees rather than contractors so they follow the rules more. If not they have more to lose.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 3, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Do people even dislike other people because of the colour of their skin anymore?  I’d say Britain is very inclusive now,  and I grew up in an old BNP and NF stronghold. It’s not what it was 20 years ago where I’d walk in a pub and whitelaw we’re playing and golliwogs hanging from the ceiling.
I just don’t see or hear racism anymore apart from what negativity the media spouts out.
As Morgan Freeman said racism exists because you keep talking about it.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps where you live is all sweetness, but its not all media negativity. Racism is not getting better its getting worse. Im sorry but even Morgan Freeman has that wrong to merely not talk about it is to brush it under the carpet and allow oppression to continue..

And the number of racial hate crimes in England & Wales is growing year on year.. 

You must lead a sheltered life if you don't at least come across some of these in the news unless they're the stories you believe are purely media spouting negativity.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Perhaps where you live is all sweetness, but its not all media negativity. Racism is not getting better its getting worse. Im sorry but even Morgan Freeman has that wrong to merely not talk about it is to brush it under the carpet and allow oppression to continue..

And the number of racial hate crimes in England & Wales is growing year on year.. 

You must lead a sheltered life if you don't at least come across some of these in the news unless they're the stories you believe are purely media spouting negativity. 

View attachment 31021

Click to expand...

That is a disturbing list. I'm hoping that part of the reason for the increase in numbers year on year is that both the police are better at acknowledging and recording this type of crime and that people on the end of these crimes are more willing to come forward. The alternative option would be very sad indeed.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is a disturbing list. I'm hoping that part of the reason for the increase in numbers year on year is that both the police are better at acknowledging and recording this type of crime and that people on the end of these crimes are more willing to come forward. The alternative option would be very sad indeed.
		
Click to expand...

Before I start, I am not saying there isn’t a problem in this country.
But, how are these figures gained? If a white person assaulted a BAME person, is it automatically registered as a hate/race crime? I don’t know the answer and think it would be interesting to know how it works. Also, if the assault was the other way round, would it count in the figures?


----------



## Wolf (Jun 3, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Before I start, I am not saying there isn’t a problem in this country.
But, how are these figures gained? If a white person assaulted a BAME person, is it automatically registered as a hate/race crime? I don’t know the answer and think it would be interesting to know how it works. Also, if the assault was the other way round, would it count in the figures?
		
Click to expand...

The below is taken direct from the .gov website those figures come from and can be toward any race or religion and those numbers are gained by the government directly from police forces. So if it was the other way round and say a black man assaults a white man based on skin colour that also is included as a race hate crime. So that makes is fair and representing of true figures. 

"This  provides information on the number of hate crimes from police recorded data in England and Wales from April 2018 to March 2019. The bulletin covers the extent and trends in hate crime for all forces, with additional analysis based upon more detailed data supplied by 26 police forces on the types of offences associated with hate crime.

Hate crime is defined as ‘any criminal offence which is perceived, by the victim or any other person, to be motivated by hostility or prejudice towards someone based on a personal characteristic."


----------



## Neilds (Jun 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			The below is taken direct from the .gov website those figures come from and can be toward any race or religion and those numbers are gained by the government directly from police forces. So if it was the other way round and say a black man assaults a white man based on skin colour that also is included as a race hate crime. So that makes is fair and representing of true figures.

"This  provides information on the number of hate crimes from police recorded data in England and Wales from April 2018 to March 2019. The bulletin covers the extent and trends in hate crime for all forces, with additional analysis based upon more detailed data supplied by 26 police forces on the types of offences associated with hate crime.

Hate crime is defined as ‘any criminal offence which is perceived, by the victim or any other person, to be motivated by hostility or prejudice towards someone based on a personal characteristic."

Click to expand...

Thanks for that, clears it up


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 3, 2020)

Trying to cancel my Sky package, I go through the steps and live chat doesn't appear to be an option any more so I have to call them. No problem, I go to the "call us" page and it says I "please don't call us as we are too busy dealing with vulnerable people and key workers"
Wtf!


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Trying to cancel my Sky package, I go through the steps and live chat doesn't appear to be an option any more so I have to call them. No problem, I go to the "call us" page and it says I "please don't call us as we are too busy dealing with vulnerable people and key workers"
Wtf!
		
Click to expand...


i had this recently, I eventually got through on live chat (only available certain hours), they then sent me a text giving me a number to call to offer me a better deal. They then called me 4 times in 2 days as well.

Theyre selectively busy if at all!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			i had this recently, I eventually got through on live chat (only available certain hours), they then sent me a text giving me a number to call to offer me a better deal. They then called me 4 times in 2 days as well.

Theyre selectively busy if at all!
		
Click to expand...

Do you recall what times live chat was an option?


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Do you recall what times live chat was an option?
		
Click to expand...

guessing but think it was 10-4 but not certain


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 3, 2020)

Leaking chicken kiev, never seem to find any that hold the sauce properly.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 3, 2020)

Main stream media going mad because Trump has been tear gassing peaceful protesters but strangely silent about Macron doing the same for the last 18 Months!


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Leaking chicken kiev, never seem to find any that hold the sauce properly.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t realise you could still get chicken kiev’s. Think my last one was in 1975 !


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 3, 2020)

The rampant whataboutery going around.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			That's why you finish cooking them on top of the chips 😋
		
Click to expand...

Or on top of a slice of bread, instant crispy garlic bread 😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 3, 2020)

Films that start ok, reasonable plot with some interest and then about 3/4 of the way through lose their way and become totally ridiculous...leaving us looking at each other in bewilderment.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			That's why you finish cooking them on top of the chips 😋
		
Click to expand...

We're all living in 2020, and you're in 3030. Great shout.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Films that start ok, reasonable plot with some interest and then about 3/4 of the way through lose their way and become totally ridiculous...leaving us looking at each other in bewilderment.
		
Click to expand...

That was how I felt with Sunshine, great, tense, atmospheric then decides to become a slasher film in the final act.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			And you're probably the best man on here for improvised cooking 🍳 ideas 😉
		
Click to expand...

Add tobasco to everything that comes in a ration instant improvement on the shite flavour, or merely removes taste buds enabling them to be eaten without retching 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 3, 2020)

GB72 said:



			That was how I felt with Sunshine, great, tense, atmospheric then decides to become a slasher film in the final act.
		
Click to expand...

Seem to have seen so many lately where the script writer either got bored, or lost the plot (literally) or was told by some test audience or other to spice up the ending!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Not a film but that sums up Killing Eve for me.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed although I'm kind of expecting that to take a ridiculous turn...

Just finished Daniel Isn't Real - don't bother!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Leaking chicken kiev, never seem to find any that hold the sauce properly.
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Didn’t realise you could still get chicken kiev’s. Think my last one was in 1975 !
		
Click to expand...

I love chicken kievs, and a couple of years ago I was actually in Kiev for a wedding. On one of the other nights we ate at a restaurant, so naturally I ordered a chicken kiev, thinking it would be fantastic. Imagine my disappointment when it was pretty much exactly the same as the kievs we get here. Turns out you can't do much different with a bit a chicken with garlic butter in it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			The boy is out motorbike shopping ...
Thought (hoped) he'd got that out of his system...
		
Click to expand...

Bad news Dad; it *never* leaves you.  You may not have a bike but once a biker, always a biker.

What's he looking at?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2020)

Rooter said:



			contact your local police force, TVP used to have an advanced rider scheme with police riders, just googled and look at https://bikesafe.co.uk/

IF your lad will listen, most bike coppers are bike nuts too, they like to go quick and have fun, its just a time and a place and the skill to do it safely. Hazard perception, vanishing points etc..

Done well, riding a motorbike can be pretty safe! You learn to anticipate the idiots!!
		
Click to expand...

Good shout, and most if not all forces do them.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Yes. I have no doubt riding a motorbike made me a better car driver.
		
Click to expand...

Often surprised car drivers that had been stopped when they were asked what bike they rode, and we weren't often wrong.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 3, 2020)

"taking a knee" any more stupid Americanisms we'd like to take up? 

#All-Lives-Matter


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not sure why you'd be stopping people for their skillful, safe and law-abiding driving technique.... 

Click to expand...

Usually because only two of your three options applied...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Leaking chicken kiev, never seem to find any that hold the sauce properly.
		
Click to expand...

Birds Eye, Inspirations - Garlic & Herb.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Add tobasco to everything that comes in a ration instant improvement on the shite flavour, or merely removes taste buds enabling them to be eaten without retching 😂
		
Click to expand...

Had you ever used it or even heard of it before you joined up?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Screwfix click and collect, absolute shambles,  a text saying your order is ready to be collected.
I arrive at my local depot to see a winding queue of 50 or 60 people waiting [safe distancing]  . Eventually when my turn comes, half my order is missing," we'll text you when the other half arrives ".
Added irritation is they said  " we don't have any phone contact staff working as they've all been furloughed ",
So who sent me the text to collect my order


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I love chicken kievs, and a couple of years ago I was actually in Kiev for a wedding. On one of the other nights we ate at a restaurant, so naturally I ordered a chicken kiev, thinking it would be fantastic. Imagine my disappointment when it was pretty much exactly the same as the kievs we get here. *Turns out you can't do much different with a bit a chicken with garlic butter in it.* 

Click to expand...

You could open it up and put a sprout in it.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Had you ever used it or even heard of it before you joined up? 

Click to expand...

I'd seen it on shelves in supermarkets and never thought once of buying it.. But once I joined up and tried some of the horrendous rations I followed advice and invested heavily 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2020)

The club I ordered two days ago says delivery is estimated on 6th April. I know deliveries are delayed but 10 months is ridiculous.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 4, 2020)

Rooter said:



			contact your local police force, TVP used to have an advanced rider scheme with police riders, just googled and look at https://bikesafe.co.uk/ 

IF your lad will listen, most bike coppers are bike nuts too, they like to go quick and have fun, its just a time and a place and the skill to do it safely. Hazard perception, vanishing points etc.. 

Done well, riding a motorbike can be pretty safe! You learn to anticipate the idiots!!
		
Click to expand...

He's done thousands of 'safe' miles here and on the continent but both times he's been taken off has been relatively in the shadow of home... Sensibly he always puts full kit on even for a trip to the gym which helped with lessening injury with the last downing... 

When he first got a bike he went out with a family friend, a former traffic officer, who instructed him with the basics of two wheel survival... 

Unfortunately you can't always make up for determined "idiots" ...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bad news Dad; it 
*never* leaves you.  You may not have a bike but once a biker, always a biker.

What's he looking at?
		
Click to expand...

I suppose deep down we knew that but doesn't stop the hope that the itch had been scratched... Especially as he likes his racing MotoGp and Superbikes...

 Last bike was the one he'd always wanted a 999R... This time he's looking at going back to a 'reliable' Jap 600...


----------



## Wilson (Jun 4, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Screwfix click and collect, absolute shambles,  a text saying your order is ready to be collected.
I arrive at my local depot to see a winding queue of 50 or 60 people waiting [safe distancing]  . Eventually when my turn comes, half my order is missing," we'll text you when the other half arrives ".
Added irritation is they said  " we don't have any phone contact staff working as they've all been furloughed ",
*So who sent me the text to collect my order *

Click to expand...

A computer!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 4, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			"taking a knee" any more stupid Americanisms we'd like to take up? 

#All-Lives-Matter
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Jun 4, 2020)

old people who speed on motorways on the way home from golf


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 4, 2020)

Dando said:



			old people who speed on motorways on the way home from golf
		
Click to expand...

 They don't have much time left, so have to get a wriggle on.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2020)

Dando said:



			old people who speed on motorways on the way home from golf
		
Click to expand...

Mmm..I wonder.......


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 4, 2020)

Kellfire said:



View attachment 31034

Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			I suppose deep down we knew that but doesn't stop the hope that the itch had been scratched... Especially as he likes his racing MotoGp and Superbikes...

Last bike was the one he'd always wanted a *999R*... This time he's looking at going back to a 'reliable' Jap 600...
		
Click to expand...

Can't fault his taste; I'm officially jealous , although I doubt I'd fit one of them.  You can tell him it was a Multistrada 950 owner asking.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2020)

People using Lee Rigby is some attempt to show that white people have it worse 

Also people flooding the internet of fake and old pictures of people on monuments hanging from flags etc 

A lot of People on social media right now letting themselves down


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 4, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People using Lee Rigby is some attempt to show that white people have it worse

Also people flooding the internet of fake and old pictures of people on monuments hanging from flags etc

A lot of People on social media right now letting themselves down
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2020)

The wife dropping the car off for service as we had to double team so I was 5 mins behind ready to pick her up 

"I said don't worry about washing it"


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 4, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			The wife dropping the car off for service as we had to double team so I was 5 mins behind ready to pick her up

"I said don't worry about washing it"
		
Click to expand...

And now it's covered in swirl makrs?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## BrianM (Jun 4, 2020)

Home schooling, it’s just different nowadays in how they do things, as I get a blank look off my 9 year old like I’m an idiot, maybe he is right 😂


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 4, 2020)

how Teenagers appear to not give a Monkeys on SD around here, so many examples tonight, pretty depressing how little they appear to care


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2020)

We have put hand sanitizer spots on our stations 

People are already stealing the 5l bottles from the locked box underneath


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 4, 2020)

Kellfire said:



View attachment 31034

Click to expand...

Wow your so “Woke”.... the Forum is lucky to have you!😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			We have put hand sanitizer spots on our stations

People are already stealing the 5l bottles from the locked box underneath
		
Click to expand...

We've had agency staff and even housekeepers taking PPE and hand sanitisers.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 4, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Wow your so “Woke”.... the Forum is lucky to have you!😁
		
Click to expand...

It’s called not being a selfish, racist idiot. It’s also common sense.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 4, 2020)

My random irritation....certain forum members (only a few) who have to make the same repetitive point (usually political) over and over again in the same thread. 

Just repeating the same diatribe doesn’t make you right. 
Make your point, express your view. Then try listening to other people’s views without repeatedly trying to enforce your opinions onto them. You might learn more.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 4, 2020)

My cat deciding to have a fight with the fly paper that I'd hung in our lounge. She attacked it and got totally wrapped up in it. Managed to get it off her but she was left covered in the sticky stuff. After phone calls to the vet and the fly paper manufacturer the advice was to use vegetable oil to get it out and then wash the oil out with fairy liquid. Got all of the sticky stuff out with the first bath but then had to give her a second bath to get the remaining oil out. This photo was taken after the first bath (she was even less happy after the second bath).....


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 4, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It’s called not being a selfish, racist idiot. It’s also common sense.
		
Click to expand...

I know but you and Phil are so lit and not at all self-loathing it’s really aspirational! Dog bless you both.👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 5, 2020)

The tailbacks from a recently opened MacDonalds causing chaos on the surrounding roads.
Quite why you would wait an hour for completely dross food is beyond me 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2020)

The BBC leading their sports bulletins with "for the first time this decade there will be test cricket on the BBC"...

Highlights only and not like they cared enough to try and get rights pre corona virus.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The tailbacks from a recently opened MacDonalds causing chaos on the surrounding roads.
Quite why you would wait an hour for completely dross food is beyond me 🤷🏻‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

That and queues the day IKEA reopened - I fear for what we've become as a nation.

My epitaph will read "she never visited IKEA or a car boot sale".


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 5, 2020)

A friend of mine queued for 2 1/2 hours to go to the council tip. Apparently it was better than being at home with his wife and young kids.


----------



## Dando (Jun 5, 2020)

when you're supposed t be off but have to work as you're so bloody busy


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			That and queues the day IKEA reopened - I fear for what we've become as a nation.

My epitaph will read "she never visited IKEA or a car boot sale".
		
Click to expand...

IKEA were pretty awful during lockdown to be fair with deliverys and stuff 

My mate is expecting and due very soon..ordered some furniture for baby's nursery had to wait until end of may for delivery (April order) day before the order they said her order had been cancelled .. no explanation

Prob why everyone is outside now to get what they need.

Some of their stuff is good. We inherited an IKEA kitchen when we moved it. Not bad at all .. got rid of one of the wardobes recently was well put together .. lasted from whenever previous owner put up until I ripped it down for the loft stairs to go through that area


----------



## Imurg (Jun 5, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			A friend of mine queued for 2 1/2 hours to go to the council tip. Apparently it was better than being at home with his wife and young kids.
		
Click to expand...

Bucks tips were heaving when they reopened.
It's amazing how many people suddenly had essential waste that they couldn't safely store at home- one of the criteria for being allowed in - but were quite happy to sit in a car with it for a couple of hours.....
Where had the stuff been? Unless it was spent nuclear fuel rods it could probably have stayed put for a while longer....


----------



## Dando (Jun 5, 2020)

finding out a so called colleague is actively attacking one of your accounts


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Bucks tips were heaving when they reopened.
It's amazing how many people suddenly had essential waste that they couldn't safely store at home- one of the criteria for being allowed in - but were quite happy to sit in a car with it for a couple of hours.....
Where had the stuff been? Unless it was spent nuclear fuel rods it could probably have stayed put for a while longer....
		
Click to expand...

That’s all very well, but when you have bin men that will rip open black bags to check their contents before slinging in the back of the truck and if they don’t like what they see they leave them where they found them...ripped open now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 5, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			That’s all very well, but when you have bin men that will rip open black bags to check their contents before slinging in the back of the truck and if they don’t like what they see they leave them where they found them...ripped open now.
		
Click to expand...

Is there a reason your area is not using wheelie bins? I did not think there was anywhere left still putting out loose bags.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is there a reason your area is not using wheelie bins? I did not think there was anywhere left still putting out loose bags.
		
Click to expand...

Our council uses wheelie bins for garden and food waste. Clear bags for plastic recycling, blue reusable bags for paper and cardboard(although I use a cardboard box as they can just through the whole lot in the truck rather than the blue bag being left on the pavement to blow into the road, and black plastic bags for waste refuse.
Wheelie bins take longer to empty as well as restricting how much you can put out


----------



## GB72 (Jun 5, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Our council uses wheelie bins for garden and food waste. Clear bags for plastic recycling, blue reusable bags for paper and cardboard(although I use a cardboard box as they can just through the whole lot in the truck rather than the blue bag being left on the pavement to blow into the road, and black plastic bags for waste refuse.
Wheelie bins take longer to empty as well as restricting how much you can put out

Click to expand...

Hell, you have a lot of rubbish options. We just have a green wheelie bin for garden waste, grey for recycling and black for everything else.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 5, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Our council uses wheelie bins for garden and food waste. Clear bags for plastic recycling, blue reusable bags for paper and cardboard(although I use a cardboard box as they can just through the whole lot in the truck rather than the blue bag being left on the pavement to blow into the road, and black plastic bags for waste refuse.
*Wheelie bins take longer to empty *as well as restricting how much you can put out

Click to expand...

Not sure I agree with that. The move to wheelie bins was partly because they are way more efficient to collect, as well as being cleaner, less litter flying around, no animals breaking into them etc. Maybe this is a BRS issue , but I would not want to go back to bags now, I think the wheelie bins are great.

Different colours but our system works the same as GB72


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is there a reason your area is not using wheelie bins? I did not think there was anywhere left still putting out loose bags.
		
Click to expand...

Havering still won't let us have wheelie bins

Originally said it was the cost of replacing the fleet of trucks to take the wheelie bins

Then couple years ago we got new trucks.. no bins


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is there a reason your area is not using wheelie bins? I did not think there was anywhere left still putting out loose bags.
		
Click to expand...

In these parts council cited start up cost of changing to wheelie bins as prohibitive... I just got my own and leave it out front, on collection day, with my black bag enclosed rubbish inside...


----------



## Dando (Jun 5, 2020)

not being able to get to my caravan until at least 4th July


----------



## Wolf (Jun 5, 2020)

South Yorkshire Police.
Arrived home to a letter advising me I have a speeding fine from exceeding the speeding limit on 2712/2019!, potentially 6 pts and they must receive my completed form response in the mail within 7 days of the dated letter. So letters dated 1st June leaving no chance of a received reply inside 7day, So let's ring them oh no wait they're only open 10am-2pm 😡

However they're available for immediate email response to urgent queries... Emailed them only to be told they confirm this is the first letter they've sent me and they will put a note on file so hopefully means they won't further pursue it till they receive my letter... So I get less than 7 days to reply to a letter they took 6months to send 😡


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			South Yorkshire Police.
Arrived home to a letter advising me I have a speeding fine from exceeding the speeding limit on 2712/2019!, potentially 6 pts and they must receive my completed form response in the mail within 7 days of the dated letter. So letters dated 1st June leaving no chance of a received reply inside 7day, So let's ring them oh no wait they're only open 10am-2pm 😡

However they're available for immediate email response to urgent queries... Emailed them only to be told they confirm this is the first letter they've sent me and they will put a note on file so hopefully means they won't further pursue it till they receive my letter... So I get less than 7 days to reply to a letter they took 6months to send 😡
		
Click to expand...

I thought they had to notify you within 14 days?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 5, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Hell, you have a lot of rubbish options. We just have a green wheelie bin for garden waste, grey for recycling and black for everything else.
		
Click to expand...

Only 1 more than you....
I do like the brown wheelie bin being for garden  and food waste, not many councils seem to do that.


----------



## Dando (Jun 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			South Yorkshire Police.
Arrived home to a letter advising me I have a speeding fine from exceeding the speeding limit on 2712/2019!, potentially 6 pts and they must receive my completed form response in the mail within 7 days of the dated letter. So letters dated 1st June leaving no chance of a received reply inside 7day, So let's ring them oh no wait they're only open 10am-2pm 😡

However they're available for immediate email response to urgent queries... Emailed them only to be told they confirm this is the first letter they've sent me and they will put a note on file so hopefully means they won't further pursue it till they receive my letter... So I get less than 7 days to reply to a letter they took 6months to send 😡
		
Click to expand...

it's Brexit's fault!


----------



## Dando (Jun 5, 2020)

when your so bloody busy at work that you don't get your day off and you completely forget to drop a set of golf clubs off to someone.

sorry @Leftie for leaving you waiting in the car park like some dodgy dogger!


----------



## Wolf (Jun 5, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I thought they had to notify you within 14 days?
		
Click to expand...

Me too... Plus that's what .gov website states so that's going to be part of my complaint Monday when I can actually call them and in the letter response.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Me too... Plus that's what .gov website states so that's going to be part of my complaint Monday when I can actually call them and in the letter response.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds to me like a good get out


----------



## Wolf (Jun 5, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sounds to me like a good get out

Click to expand...

That's hopefully the plan 😉


----------



## Dando (Jun 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			That's hopefully the plan 😉
		
Click to expand...

well it worked for Beckham!


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 5, 2020)

The use of the word "of" instead of "have" in terms like "would have" and "should have".  Most annoying.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 5, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			The use of the word "of" instead of "have" in terms like "would have" and "should have".  Most annoying.
		
Click to expand...




😂👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Me too... Plus that's what .gov website states so that's going to be part of my complaint Monday when I can actually call them and in the letter response.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure they have to notify you within 14 days 

Doesn't have to arrive by then but must be dated within 14 days


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jun 5, 2020)

I like grammar police.  I'm a horrible speller, so I pride myself on grammatical accuracy to compensate!

"I feel badly about that," is the one that rips me.

Feeling badly is what an adolescent boy does trying to fondle a girl's breast for the first time.
Feel is a connecting verb, so the adjective should be used. "I feel bad," is correct.

Also, the word "their" as a singular possessive bugs me as well.
"His" was good enough for generations as the non-gender specific word.
Now the feminists don't like it, but that means we should use "his or her," not "their,"  which is plural.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 5, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Pretty sure they have to notify you within 14 days

Doesn't have to arrive by then but must be dated within 14 days
		
Click to expand...

Well this one is dated over 6 months late so they're getting a complaint about it..


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Well this one is dated over 6 months late so they're getting a complaint about it..
		
Click to expand...

Not just a complaint but a failed conviction lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268535513398607873
😡😡😡🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## drdel (Jun 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Well this one is dated over 6 months late so they're getting a complaint about it..
		
Click to expand...

If the car is leased or registered to finance company they have more time to contact the driver.

That was the basis of the Beckham get out.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 5, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 31058

😂👍
		
Click to expand...

Nowt to do with grammar, a good Mod should know that.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 5, 2020)

drdel said:



			If the car is leased or registered to finance company they have more time to contact the driver.

That was the basis of the Beckham get out.
		
Click to expand...

Not leased and registered directly ti me at my home address, I've kindly had a PM off a forum member that has working knowledge of the system and what I should do so hopefully be resolved Monday.


----------



## Lazkir (Jun 6, 2020)

Having to travel to Skeg to play a game of golf in the worst weather they've had all year.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 6, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			Having to travel to Skeg. 

Click to expand...

Fixed it for you 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			The use of the word "of" instead of "have" in terms like "would have" and "should have".  Most annoying.
		
Click to expand...

F/have doesn't have the same ring to it


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 31058

😂👍
		
Click to expand...

Well I didn't name anyone or even say it's on here.  In fact I see it all over the place. I'd say more bad English than bad grammar.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 31058

😂👍
		
Click to expand...

Does Imurg know you're using his picture?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 6, 2020)

"borrowed" my dad's push trolly as he can't play golf anymore .. well he might after a knee op but I doubt it 

Anyways other day I opened boot.. out it fell.. broke the plastic holding the strap bits 

Tried epoxy on it .. hasn't worked .. I guess it's very old now

He doesn't mind ofc but I feel bad


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does Imurg know you're using his picture?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 6, 2020)

Kaz said:



			People wearing facemasks on their chins.
		
Click to expand...

Double chin maskers!


----------



## BrianM (Jun 6, 2020)

Socks, I want a compression sock and the ones I want are out of stock everywhere 🤬


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2020)

Magpies. Monopolising the bird feeders and the ones we've tried to tuck further into the trees they now simply head butt and dive bomb into to shake seed out.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Magpies. Monopolising the bird feeders and the ones we've tried to tuck further into the trees they now simply head butt and dive bomb into to shake seed out.
		
Click to expand...

Magpies waking me up at 4.30am. They sound like pterodactyl’s


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 6, 2020)

Film we were watching this evening went out of sync in the last couple of reels ...


----------



## BretbyBlue (Jun 7, 2020)

Thread - Pet Photos Please has now become " can I sell my paintings please.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 7, 2020)

BretbyBlue said:



			Thread - Pet Photos Please has now become " can I sell my paintings please.
		
Click to expand...

It isn’t like that. I suggested his daughter be paid for the paintings but it was refused so printed out a copy. 
It then became donations to a charity in exchange for hard copies Of which I’m sure there are many happy “customers”.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 7, 2020)

Anthony Joshua


----------



## chrisd (Jun 7, 2020)

I played in a 3 ball yesterday and one of the others was a fairly new member who we hadn't played with before. His driver was a dunlop, steel shafted £25 effort  - he must have hit it close to 300 yards with a high straight oooomph on almost every occasion. 

I wonder if they'd part exchange my Ping driver for one ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 7, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I played in a 3 ball yesterday and one of the others was a fairly new member who we hadn't played with before. His driver was a dunlop, steel shafted £25 effort  - he must have hit it close to 300 yards with a high straight oooomph on almost every occasion.

I wonder if they'd part exchange my Ping driver for one ?
		
Click to expand...

Was he fitted for it?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 7, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Was he fitted for it?
		
Click to expand...

Back in 1985 I reckon!


----------



## fundy (Jun 7, 2020)

Second yellow and eventually a red for a blatantly clear red card offence, two footed, late, knee high style challenge


----------



## Neilds (Jun 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			Second yellow and eventually a red for a blatantly clear red card offence, two footed, late, knee high style challenge
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh on the golf course!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 7, 2020)

According to Super 6 I know precisely Jack about German footy......
Not far from the truth to be fair....


----------



## fundy (Jun 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			According to Super 6 I know precisely Jack about German footy......
Not far from the truth to be fair....
		
Click to expand...


if you want some stats/data pre match to help look up mark o'haire on twitter, that said its been pretty random at times the last few weeks


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2020)

The new mass hatred for the British police force, or is it just fashionable to be outraged at the moment?


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The new mass hatred for the British police force, or is it just fashionable to be outraged at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

It's not 'new'!
Tough job where the occasional over-reaction gets magnified by the ever-present media or social media post! Even more discipline required from a normally well disciplined bunch!


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 7, 2020)

therod said:



			Magpies waking me up at 4.30am. They sound like *pterodactyl’s*

Click to expand...

Are you that old?


----------



## User20205 (Jun 7, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Are you that old?
		
Click to expand...

I feel it at 4.30 in the morning with those things squawking away!! Anymore of that and I’ll be setting my sabre tooth tiger on em!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The new mass hatred for the British police force, or is it just fashionable to be outraged at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

Has been there for a long time. Sadly the days of any form of protest on any subject is a call to arms for the agitators and rent-a-mob looking to cause trouble and pick a fight with the police. It's a shame as free speech has been a cornerstone of this country and I am all in favour for people being able to voice their dissent as long as it's done legally and safely for those protesting and those assigned to ensure it is done legally


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The new mass hatred for the British police force, or is it just fashionable to be outraged at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t tbink there is a “mass hatred” for the police in the UK - I think most countries would love to have a police force like ours where on the whole they are respected for the job they do , and are fair when they do it , they have been ripped apart by budget cuts but still do and outstanding job in keeping the cojntry safe.


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2020)

therod said:



			Magpies waking me up at 4.30am. They sound like pterodactyl’s
		
Click to expand...

How do you what pterodactyl’s sound like?


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The new mass hatred for the British police force, or is it just fashionable to be outraged at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

I’m outraged at that comment


----------



## User20205 (Jun 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			How do you what pterodactyl’s sound like?
		
Click to expand...

We’ve all seen the flintstones 👍


----------



## Wildboy370 (Jun 7, 2020)

I have to have a rant now there are more cars on roads. Why for 10weeks have we queued calmly to get into supermarkets, and now to get a coffee or burger, won’t go into having 10 weeks to learn how to do this at home, so why when we see a lane closure sign in 200 yards or less do we feel impelled to say stuff you and drive to last second n carve every one up.....


----------



## fundy (Jun 7, 2020)

online poker and variance


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2020)

Wildboy370 said:



			I have to have a rant now there are more cars on roads. Why for 10weeks have we queued calmly to get into supermarkets, and now to get a coffee or burger, won’t go into having 10 weeks to learn how to do this at home, so why when we see a lane closure sign in 200 yards or less do we feel impelled to say stuff you and drive to last second n carve every one up.....
		
Click to expand...

Uh oh, please don't start this again!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 8, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The new mass hatred for the British police force, or is it just fashionable to be outraged at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

Only fashionable to be outraged at what’s in trend. Ignore all the other atrocities of the world and only focus on those in the media and what will make you feel and look good for your hard left snowflake peers.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 8, 2020)

Bloody pigeons mating on my garage roof right in my eyeline as I look out of my upstairs room while I'm on the computer.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 8, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Bloody pigeons mating on my garage roof right in my eyeline as I look out of my upstairs room while I'm on the computer.
		
Click to expand...


Did you film it?  Have you got the link?   (Asking for a friend)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’m outraged at that comment
		
Click to expand...

What are we going to do when being outraged isn't enough?   What comes next?


----------



## Slime (Jun 8, 2020)

Wanton vandalism.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 8, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Did you film it?  Have you got the link?   (Asking for a friend)
		
Click to expand...

Subscription only.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 8, 2020)

The current Virgin Media advert - the one with all the children horribly caterwauling "Nothing's Going To Stop Us Now". The TV may get kicked in soon ..


----------



## drdel (Jun 8, 2020)

Piers Morgan 😠😠😠😠


----------



## Dando (Jun 8, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			What are we going to do when being outraged isn't enough?   What comes next?
		
Click to expand...

Looting?


----------



## Slime (Jun 8, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			The current Virgin Media advert - the one with all the children horribly caterwauling "Nothing's Going To Stop Us Now". The TV may get kicked in soon ..

Click to expand...

Throw the Nationwide ones in there too, absolutely aweful adverts.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2020)

Slime said:



			Throw the Nationwide ones in there too, absolutely aweful adverts.
		
Click to expand...

The latest one with the dad brushing his sons hair makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2020)

2 today.

1/ Some toe rags have tried, partial success, to steal heating oil from the tank at work. They took some then crushed the pipe by mistake and so could not take any more. We need to get the pipe replaced, an engineer to check all is well again as the pump has been straining to pump oil that could not make it through. The tank is external but caged in so there is not a great deal more that we could do.

2/ My FiL is 82, has a wife of similar age with dementia. My wife has been doing their shopping through lockdown to keep them safe. She handles some of their finances to help out and when going through bank statements today she noticed weekly visits to Homebase throughout May, possibly earlier. He did not mention these at all as he would have known she would go nuts with him. Absolute pillock.


----------



## Slab (Jun 8, 2020)

It never ceases to amaze just how knowledgeable so many of the posters are on the forum…. Oh wait, you just googled that didn’t you


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 8, 2020)

Mrs Colch's attempt at our first online Tesco delivery. For the last several weeks I've been going to do a weekly shop that has filled the fridge for lunches and had enough to cook evening meals for the whole week. I've been spending around £130 per week which has included £50/60 worth of alcohol. This week we got Mrs Colch's first delivery which cost £110. This only included £20 worth of alcohol and has enough for 3 evening meals. The fridge still looks almost empty but we do seem to have a load of crap like crisps and chocolate in the cupboards and I'll still have to go shopping for what we need for the rest of the week.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 9, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch's attempt at our first online Tesco delivery. For the last several weeks I've been going to do a weekly shop that has filled the fridge for lunches and had enough to cook evening meals for the whole week. I've been spending around £130 per week which has included £50/60 worth of alcohol. This week we got Mrs Colch's first delivery which cost £110. This only included £20 worth of alcohol and has enough for 3 evening meals. The fridge still looks almost empty but we do seem to have a load of crap like crisps and chocolate in the cupboards and I'll still have to go shopping for what we need for the rest of the week.
		
Click to expand...

£50/60 of alcohol a week!!!!! Lockdown must be hitting hard in Colchester!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 9, 2020)

Zoe Ball. Again.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 9, 2020)

Neilds said:



			£50/60 of alcohol a week!!!!! Lockdown must be hitting hard in Colchester!
		
Click to expand...

That could be one bottle of nice wine?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 9, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch's attempt at our first online Tesco delivery. For the last several weeks I've been going to do a weekly shop that has filled the fridge for lunches and had enough to cook evening meals for the whole week. I've been spending around £130 per week which has included £50/60 worth of alcohol. This week we got Mrs Colch's first delivery which cost £110. This only included £20 worth of alcohol and has enough for 3 evening meals. The fridge still looks almost empty but we do seem to have a load of crap like crisps and chocolate in the cupboards and I'll still have to go shopping for what we need for the rest of the week.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain, did some analysis of spending last week in our house. I spend an average of £63.76 in Tesco when I go, the wife is averaging £103.88. There is not real difference in what we _need_ to get but seems a massive disconnect in what we _actually_ get. 
I have no idea how as, like you, the fridge and cupboards don't seem any more full.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			That could be one bottle of nice wine?
		
Click to expand...

From Tesco? 🤪


----------



## Rooter (Jun 9, 2020)

Neilds said:



			From Tesco? 🤪
		
Click to expand...

I have spent 100 quid on a bottle of champagne in tesco before. a long time ago! And it was a gift I think, but they do have some good stuff!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 9, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I have spent 100 quid on a bottle of champagne in tesco before. a long time ago! And it was a gift I think, but they do have some good stuff!!
		
Click to expand...

you must have way better stocked Tesco's than we do, not sure we even have a bottle of wine in the big one here thats over £30, Whisky on the other hand they have plenty over £100


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Zoe Ball. Again.
		
Click to expand...

She changed football teams in the 90s, says it all.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Zoe Ball. Again.
		
Click to expand...



though i counld't stand CE, he was head and shoulders less annoying than her


----------



## GB72 (Jun 9, 2020)

The usual press related posting:

last few weeks: 'How can you send children back to school, think of the risk to the children and staff as well as the spread among parents.'

Ok, we are not sending primary school kids back this term

'Oh, think of all the education they are missing, the social interaction and they were so looking forward to it'

OK, I know that this is a very sensitive issue with views among parents and staff being very different and sometimes polarizing but please, just report it as that and don't just print/broadcast the exact opposite view to the policy in place at the time. An approach like that can help people understand the views of the other side rather than the current approach which entrenches the views of each side and results in general discord and disagreement.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 9, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			She changed football teams in the 90s, says it all.
		
Click to expand...

From which team to which team?


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			From which team to which team?
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool to Man United.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Liverpool to Man United.
		
Click to expand...

. I really don't know what more to say to that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 9, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Liverpool to Man United.
		
Click to expand...

A slightly less gammy leper in the colony then. 😁

That is a new level even for her. Does she not realise that to a proper fan a football team is like your mother; it chooses you and you can’t change that fact.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			A slightly less gammy leper in the colony then. 😁

That is a new level even for her. Does she not realise that to a proper fan a football team is like your mother; it chooses you and you can’t change that fact.
		
Click to expand...

Knew it, that proves my mum didnt like me 😖😖


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			A slightly less gammy leper in the colony then. 😁

That is a new level even for her. Does she not realise that to a proper fan a football team is like your mother; it chooses you and you can’t change that fact.
		
Click to expand...

True... I could have left my wife of 25 years and 2 kids for another woman my dad would be devastated but eventually he would have accepted it... If I had thought about supporting another team I would be a pariah!😄


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 9, 2020)

Work. Not because it's work, but because of the complete incompetence of most of the, well I'm not sure if to blame the managers or the staff, but general incompetence. Not just where I'm working at the moment but in England, again in general. (I haven't worked in any other country so am loathe to say Britain). The level of incompetence that most of the places I've worked is staggering. 

Just in case anyone knows me from the one company I've worked that I can honestly say is excellent, and the more places I work, the better I I think this company was, well it was when I worked there :- Maindec Computers (Wooburn Green)


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 9, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Work. Not because it's work, but because of the complete incompetence of most of the, well I'm not sure if to blame the managers or the staff, but general incompetence. Not just where I'm working at the moment but in England, again in general. (I haven't worked in any other country so am loathe to say Britain). The level of incompetence that most of the places I've worked is staggering. 

Just in case anyone knows me from the one company I've worked that I can honestly say is excellent, and the more places I work, the better I I think this company was, well it was when I worked there :- Maindec Computers (Wooburn Green)
		
Click to expand...

Does your generalisation include yourself by chance?


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 9, 2020)

Barbers. £11 for a haircut. I've done mine twice now and it's no different to when I go to them. 

PS I'm not including hairdressers in this irritation. Mines A lovely place.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 9, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Does your generalisation include yourself by chance?

Click to expand...

I suppose I asked for that.....


----------



## Slab (Jun 9, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Work. Not because it's work, but *because of the complete incompetence of most of the, well I'm not sure if to blame the managers or the staff, but general incompetence. Not just where I'm working at the moment but in England, again in general. (I haven't worked in any other country so am loathe to say Britain). The level of incompetence that most of the places I've worked is staggering.*

Just in case anyone knows me from the one company I've worked that I can honestly say is excellent, and the more places I work, the better I I think this company was, well it was when I worked there :- Maindec Computers (Wooburn Green)
		
Click to expand...


Is this like when a person says that when they're out driving they always see lots of incompetent drivers/accidents (especially in the rear view mirror)


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2020)

Getting stuck behind a lorry overtaking another lorry on an uphill section of dual carriageway on the A3.
It just took forever.


----------



## Dando (Jun 9, 2020)

Forgetting that for the first time in 30 odd years I’ve got fingers nails! 

Scratching is a somewhat hazardous thing to do now


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 9, 2020)

Just been out for a steady run, there's a loop from my house which is 1.2 miles so I thought I'd do that as I haven't been running for ages.
At 0.9 miles I got a really bad ache in the front section of both my ankles, I sometimes get something similar when I play football with my boot laces too tight but it's more like a cramp and it disappears as soon as I loosen them. I tried the same with my running shoes but it didn't help at all and I had to walk the rest of the way home in pain.
It's eased off now but it's very annoying and puzzled me why it happened.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Just been out for a steady run, there's a loop from my house which is 1.2 miles so I thought I'd do that as I haven't been running for ages.
At 0.9 miles I got a really bad ache in the front section of both my ankles, I sometimes get something similar when I play football with my boot laces too tight but it's more like a cramp and it disappears as soon as I loosen them. I tried the same with my running shoes but it didn't help at all and I had to walk the rest of the way home in pain.
It's eased off now but it's very annoying and puzzled me why it happened.
		
Click to expand...


How do you tie your laces?? So many ways of doing it, I now use a heel lock (racers loop) and its a revelation!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 9, 2020)

Rooter said:



			How do you tie your laces?? So many ways of doing it, I now use a heel lock (racers loop) and its a revelation!
		
Click to expand...

Just normally if that makes sense 😂
Weird thing is, during football training last weekend I was fine.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Just been out for a steady run, there's a loop from my house which is 1.2 miles so I thought I'd do that as I haven't been running for ages.
At 0.9 miles I got a really bad ache in the front section of both my ankles, I sometimes get something similar when I play football with my boot laces too tight but it's more like a cramp and it disappears as soon as I loosen them. I tried the same with my running shoes but it didn't help at all and I had to walk the rest of the way home in pain.
It's eased off now but it's very annoying and puzzled me why it happened.
		
Click to expand...

Front of the ankles can be several causes. 
1) shoes to tight resulting in reduce blood flow to muscle, tendons & joint. 
2) poor choice of footwear for running, running trainers that fit your gait really do work wonders. 
3) Tibialis Anterior Tendonitis, its a tendon that runs down the tibia(shin bone) & inserts at the front of the ankle. Quite a likely cause as it flares under usage on repetitive flexion of the foot especially if you've had a long lay off on running as it can be easily weakened. 
4) Shin splints.. See option 3 as that is usually the cause of this. Ice bath the feet, ankles and plenty of stretching. 
5) Stress Fractures, very tiny cracks in the bone from force of impact.  If your getting bruising, or pain and hurts to run this is something that could have happened and relates to progressive weakness due to options 3 & 4. If the pain persist on running see the Dr as it could be this. 
6) Athritis. Never fun but comes to us all. 
7) General poor biomechanics that needs addressing with corrective exercise and movement patterns..

Based on your last post, I'd recommend looking at what trainers your wearing and warm up properly before you end up in the latter option numbers. 

Btw I'm happy this post will have brightened your day 😂😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 9, 2020)

People being potrayed as saints & hero worshipped after they die,when they were far from it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Front of the ankles can be several causes.
1) shoes to tight resulting in reduce blood flow to muscle, tendons & joint.
2) poor choice of footwear for running, running trainers that fit your gait really do work wonders.
3) Tibialis Anterior Tendonitis, its a tendon that runs down the tibia(shin bone) & inserts at the front of the ankle. Quite a likely cause as it flares under usage on repetitive flexion of the foot especially if you've had a long lay off on running as it can be easily weakened.
4) Shin splints.. See option 3 as that is usually the cause of this. Ice bath the feet, ankles and plenty of stretching.
5) Stress Fractures, very tiny cracks in the bone from force of impact.  If your getting bruising, or pain and hurts to run this is something that could have happened and relates to progressive weakness due to options 3 & 4. If the pain persist on running see the Dr as it could be this.
6) Athritis. Never fun but comes to us all.
7) General poor biomechanics that needs addressing with corrective exercise and movement patterns..

Based on your last post, I'd recommend looking at what trainers your wearing and warm up properly before you end up in the latter option numbers.

Btw I'm happy this post will have brightened your day 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣
I think you're 100% right about the shoes, I got them in the sales last year without trying them on first. I have really wife feet and they are a tad snug on the sides.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 9, 2020)

Duvet covers with buttons...what a faff! Give me a popper any day!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			🤣🤣🤣
I think you're 100% right about the shoes, I got them in the sales last year without trying them on first. I have really wife feet and they are a tad snug on the sides.
		
Click to expand...

What are you saying about Mrs Beezerk?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			What are you saying about Mrs Beezerk?
		
Click to expand...

Oops


----------



## rosecott (Jun 9, 2020)

Rooter said:



			How do you tie your laces?? So many ways of doing it, I now use a heel lock (racers loop) and its a revelation!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/index.htm


----------



## Piece (Jun 9, 2020)

Selling a car online...spam city


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			🤣🤣🤣
I think you're 100% right about the shoes, I got them in the sales last year without trying them on first. I have really wife feet and they are a tad snug on the sides.
		
Click to expand...

Start Fitness on Market Street, Newcastle are your friend. My wife bought her running shoes from there and they fit you properly, have a big selection. Worth a visit if your shoes are the problem.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2020)

Magpies. They have devastated a wire nut container bashing into it to try and release the nuts as they couldn't cling on long enough to get them out. Totally dented out of shape and they even tried to pull snapped shards of wire out to make the hole bigger. They are reaking havoc and emptying every feeder in the garden everyday and if they can't get to one they simply bombard it until it breaks or falls off


----------



## andycap (Jun 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Magpies. They have devastated a wire nut container bashing into it to try and release the nuts as they couldn't cling on long enough to get them out. Totally dented out of shape and they even tried to pull snapped shards of wire out to make the hole bigger. They are reaking havoc and emptying every feeder in the garden everyday and if they can't get to one they simply bombard it until it breaks or falls off
		
Click to expand...

Larsen trap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2020)

andycap said:



			Larsen trap
		
Click to expand...

Can't see HID going for it. Part of me admires their ingenuity but we've so many small birds with fledglings at the moment it's sad and frustrating to see them losing out and one time when survival of the fittest doesn't sit right. She's now searching for magpie resistant feeders although no doubt they'll figure it out


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Start Fitness on Market Street, Newcastle are your friend. My wife bought her running shoes from there and they fit you properly, have a big selection. Worth a visit if your shoes are the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I'll call in when they re open.
I remember buying a nice pair of New Balance from the running shop in the Metro Centre years ago, think it has been closed a while now.
Anyway they put me on a machine and filmed my ankles as i ran, then suggested a few shoes to try, top service it was.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 10, 2020)

Midges...


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 10, 2020)

BretbyBlue said:



			Thread - Pet Photos Please has now become " can I sell my paintings please.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be stupid. I was sent a picture for free, without even asking for it. I chose to make a charity contribution because I was grateful & wanted to give encouragement to the artist. I have, since then, received two more "commissions", which I & my family are very pleased with. At no point was I ever asked for payment of any kind.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 10, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Don't be stupid. I was sent a picture for free, without even asking for it. I chose to make a charity contribution because I was grateful & wanted to give encouragement to the artist. I have, since then, received two more "commissions", which I & my family are very pleased with. At no point was I ever asked for payment of any kind.
		
Click to expand...

Same. I didn't even realise the painting bit because I hadnt read the first page I just posted a pic .. got offered the painting . Wife loved it.. offered to pay for it. No pressure just said if I want to donate to charity so I did


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

why TV news  show's keep having Tom Harwood as a guest


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Magpies. They have devastated a wire nut container bashing into it to try and release the nuts as they couldn't cling on long enough to get them out. Totally dented out of shape and they even tried to pull snapped shards of wire out to make the hole bigger. They are reaking havoc and emptying every feeder in the garden everyday and if they can't get to one they simply bombard it until it breaks or falls off
		
Click to expand...

I would recommend the new Taylor Made Bazooka.  You can get custom-fit for one at Silvermere but it does tend to make a mess of the 150 yard targets.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

andycap said:



			Larsen trap
		
Click to expand...

only trouble with that is you would have to get a pro in with their own magpie.. 

we had a real problem with them when we lived in St Albans, one even took the wifes Raymond Weil watch. i got a trap but failed to  trap one to make it work, 3 week later i had to pay a guy to come and catch them...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 10, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Work. Not because it's work, but because of the complete incompetence of most of the, well I'm not sure if to blame the managers or the staff, but general incompetence. Not just where I'm working at the moment but in England, again in general. (I haven't worked in any other country so am loathe to say Britain). The level of incompetence that most of the places I've worked is staggering.

Just in case anyone knows me from the one company I've worked that I can honestly say is excellent, and the more places I work, the better I I think this company was, well it was when I worked there :- Maindec Computers (Wooburn Green)
		
Click to expand...


I always found the work 'experience' to be far better/rewarding when employed at independently owned/managed businesses over corporate owned managed by no nothing box ticking desk jockeys...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 10, 2020)

Down trodden white men.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 10, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Don't be stupid. I was sent a picture for free, without even asking for it. I chose to make a charity contribution because I was grateful & wanted to give encouragement to the artist. I have, since then, received two more "commissions", which I & my family are very pleased with. At no point was I ever asked for payment of any kind.
		
Click to expand...

Again - the same. This was a nice idea, unexpected and without any catch. I commented before - the beautiful painting of our dogs really delighted us at a really tough time here for us in Italy
Many thanks to the young artist!!!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 10, 2020)

Forum saints 👼


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 10, 2020)

Seriously irritating - the Aussie vitamin banner ads that have appeared and are running down left and right side of screen making the forum unreadable...and I have changed nothing about any ad blockers I've got.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Seriously irritating - the Aussie vitamin banner ads that have appeared and are running down left and right side of screen making the forum unreadable...and I have changed nothing about any ad blockers I've got.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed page currently unusable. Apologies for any spelling errors I am typing this with my view blocked by an Aussie backpacker 😁


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Agreed page currently unusable. Apologies for any spelling errors I am typing this with my view blocked by an Aussie backpacker 😁
		
Click to expand...

That conjures up so many disturbing images that I may need direct brain bleach injections for the rest of eternity


----------



## Rooter (Jun 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Seriously irritating - the Aussie vitamin banner ads that have appeared and are running down left and right side of screen making the forum unreadable...and I have changed nothing about any ad blockers I've got.
		
Click to expand...

I use AdBlock free and have no issues with the forum or any other sites for that matter!


----------



## Piece (Jun 10, 2020)

Websites that resize after a delay, just before you click, meaning you access something or an advert you had no intention of ever clicking. . My tailored sites are now full of Arab women wanting to date....perhaps I did mean to click


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2020)

Busting a gut doing extra hours to help out my colleagues only to get short thrift from one when I made a (teeny) mistake...

How I didn't say go forth and hang up I'm not sure. Think it's the jigsaw puzzle effect - patience is a virtue and all that!


----------



## andycap (Jun 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			only trouble with that is you would have to get a pro in with their own magpie..

we had a real problem with them when we lived in St Albans, one even took the wifes Raymond Weil watch. i got a trap but failed to  trap one to make it work, 3 week later i had to pay a guy to come and catch them...
		
Click to expand...

Ive never used one , but seriously considered it , apparently you can buy a plastic decoy to catch the first one then use that bird to get others , i had similar problems with them on the feeders and generally being bullies towards other birds . But when i looked into it , it is all part of natures balance , the population will always balance itself , if there was not enough food /  prey , they would move on . I have a lot of magpies because i have a lot of other species , if they decline the magpie population wll also . Jays and woodpeckers can be just as bad , taking other birds eggs etc , but few people would deter them ,


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 10, 2020)

Missing out on overtime whilst I was heating up my lunch at work.

That was an expensive rissoto

Ah well. Get afternoon at home


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

andycap said:



			Ive never used one , but seriously considered it , apparently you can buy a plastic decoy to catch the first one then use that bird to get others , i had similar problems with them on the feeders and generally being bullies towards other birds . But when i looked into it , it is all part of natures balance , the population will always balance itself , if there was not enough food /  prey , they would move on . I have a lot of magpies because i have a lot of other species , if they decline the magpie population wll also . Jays and woodpeckers can be just as bad , taking other birds eggs etc , but few people would deter them ,
		
Click to expand...

we tried the decoy, but they these ones were far to clever and it didn't work. it got so you couldn't leave things on the patio table, one even tried to get my car key


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I use AdBlock free and have no issues with the forum or any other sites for that matter!
		
Click to expand...

Same as that, it seems to work perfectly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I use AdBlock free and have no issues with the forum or any other sites for that matter!
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Since I installed it never had an issue. Feel like I might be missing out with the Aussie backpacker though


----------



## Beedee (Jun 10, 2020)

I know it's been said before, but it's really hacking me off tonight ... the way this forum keeps jumping just as your about to click a link


----------



## IainP (Jun 10, 2020)

Not sure if everywhere but the local Sainsbury's has this spiel on repeat about covid and how great they are doing etc. The lady was probably chosen as she has a "soothing voice". And maybe she did on the first listen - now it's just like fingernails on a chalkboard 😬🤫


----------



## Wolf (Jun 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Agree. Since I installed it never had an issue. Feel like I might be missing out with the Aussie backpacker though
		
Click to expand...

Unless you like your men in Khaki you're probably I'd say your not missing a lot 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 11, 2020)

Charlie on BBC Breakfast, stick to being the nice guy ffs, not the hard nosed presenter trying to trip up politicians


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 11, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Charlie on BBC Breakfast, stick to being the nice guy ffs, not the hard nosed presenter trying to trip up politicians 

Click to expand...

I find his hair fascinating - worth tuning in to see how he's managing it at the moment!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			You made me switch the telly on. Was wondering if he had reached full “cousin it” status yet. Looks like someone untrained has given him a bit of a trim though?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure whether it's had a trim or just copious amounts of styling product!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Think he could be wearing a hat to work before much longer. I’m finding headphones useful for hiding the full horror on my work zoom calls!
		
Click to expand...

I managed to put mine in a ponytail yesterday - looked ridiculous!


----------



## chellie (Jun 11, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I managed to put mine in a ponytail yesterday - looked ridiculous!
		
Click to expand...

I'm having to tie the top of mine back if it's windy for golf. Looks ridiculous but I'm past caring



Kaz said:



			I bumped into one of the girls at the golf club who usually has a very short style.... Didn't recognise her! 

Click to expand...

We are playing spot who it is with quite a few


----------



## Imurg (Jun 11, 2020)

The Forum turning into Hairdresser's Weekly......

Only joking Girls


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 11, 2020)

6 viewings booked for the house within 5 hours of listing it....but now being asked how desperate I am to sell. 
Put a bid in and you'll find out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2020)

Emails from bouncy, enthusiastic business coaches telling me what a great opportunity lockdown gives for my business to re-evaluate itself, pivot (the new in word), find new markets, new products, new everything. I'll take survival thanks, bog off with your cheeriness.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 11, 2020)

When you expect someone at 9 to install dual controls on your car so you can do some work (if the Govt Agency ever grows a pair and makes a decision) and that person doesn't show up, won't answer the phone or emails............


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 11, 2020)

Right Wing Snowflakes.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 11, 2020)

People who don’t reverse into parking spaces. Excluding supermarkets.


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			People who don’t reverse into parking spaces. Excluding supermarkets.
		
Click to expand...

why?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 11, 2020)

chellie said:



			I'm having to tie the top of mine back if it's windy for golf. Looks ridiculous but I'm past caring



We are playing spot who it is with quite a few

Click to expand...

We've done similar - but seeing how much extra timber they're carrying


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 11, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We've done similar - but seeing how much extra timber they're carrying 

Click to expand...

Don't understand why people are eating more and getting fat during lockdown, more trips to shops equals more risk surely?


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Don't understand why people are eating more and getting fat during lockdown, more trips to shops equals more risk surely?
		
Click to expand...

why do you have to make more trips to the shops to eat more?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 11, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Don't understand why people are eating more and getting fat during lockdown, more trips to shops equals more risk surely?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's being home more and the kitchen is tempting. Then there's the calories burnt playing golf. If your only exercise is golf then it's a double whammy - more time to eat and less exercise.


----------



## chellie (Jun 11, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We've done similar - but seeing how much extra timber they're carrying 

Click to expand...

Haven't noticed that with the ladies but some men definately have.


----------



## chellie (Jun 11, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Don't understand why people are eating more and getting fat during lockdown, more trips to shops equals more risk surely?
		
Click to expand...

I think for a lot it will be the alchohol intake.


----------



## chellie (Jun 11, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I think it's being home more and the kitchen is tempting. Then there's the calories burnt playing golf. If your only exercise is golf then it's a double whammy - more time to eat and less exercise.
		
Click to expand...

This. I've missed the gym like mad and haven't done as much cardio at home.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 11, 2020)

chellie said:



			I'm having to tie the top of mine back if it's windy for golf. Looks ridiculous but I'm past caring



We are playing spot who it is with quite a few

Click to expand...

Cutting my own. Done it twice and done highlights. Not much difference to the hairdressers. Would you like me to have a go at yours?  

PS The wife is running scared as I roam the house snapping shut the scissors. LOL


----------



## Slab (Jun 11, 2020)

Face masks are still compulsory in the clubhouse, try identifying folk you should know when their hair is longer, their gut is bigger and they have a face mask on with dark sunglasses!. I’m sure I’ve cut a few folk as I walked by 
(I am a wee bit worried about the folk who seem to be able to recognise me with no issue!)


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			People who don’t reverse into parking spaces. Excluding supermarkets.
		
Click to expand...

People who reverse into spaces at golf clubs


----------



## Dando (Jun 11, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We've done similar - but seeing how much extra timber they're carrying 

Click to expand...

I've noticed that some of my clothes have shrunk since we've been on lockdown


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I used to walk 7 miles a day to/from work. Now its about 15 yards from bed to home office.
No golf either, obviously, fortunately we're back to that now.
Got into the habit of having a cooked breakfast most days.
Got into the habit of stockpiling chocolate, sweeties and crisps at the weekly shop.
And being in the house all day I kept munching!
Started drinking (a little) of an evening but I rarely drunk in the house before.

I'm HUGE NOW!!!
		
Click to expand...

As both myself and the wife are on reduced monies, the shopping list didn't include anything like sweets and crisps...only food for meals.
It definately focused the mind


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			why?
		
Click to expand...

Because too often I see people who like to poke their back end out to see if the route is clear, whereas if they reversed into the space they wouldn’t have to unless two transits decided to park either side.  

It’s the safe way to park. And the easiest.


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

#PGAtourwatchalong


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2020)

Sitting in an empty train carriage at Reading. Stops at the next stop and an idiot gets on and wants to sit opposite me. Come on pal, you've a whole train to choose from, and I can't believe it's my good looks or after shave. Gave him a couple of choice word on social distancing and moved. How daft can some people be?


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

Local businesses criticising Amazon prices when theyre asking 3 to 4 times as much for things as they were 3 mths ago!!!!


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

BT Sport confirming they will pipe fake crowd noise onto prem league football because "sport is a better spectacle with an atmosphere and a crowd"

as if Macca, Jenas, Keown, Savage and Owen werent enough to hit the mute button


----------



## chellie (Jun 11, 2020)

Playing before 10.30. Ten minute tee times. Me and two playing partners held up on every hole from the first. Men in front were a 3, 11, 11 and 11 handicap. Men I was out with were a 6 and 5 handicap. Was bloody ridiculous.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 11, 2020)

Viewed two houses today, felt like we'd been catfished. Nothing like the photos and a lot smaller.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 12, 2020)

The clown of a driver who was delivering my new desk this morning - he drops one of the panels on the road getting it out of the van.  We open the packaging, it's cracked and he tries to claim "it'll be OK you'll never notice it".     

It's on its way back to the factory with a promise of a replacement on Monday.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			BT Sport confirming they will pipe fake crowd noise onto prem league football because "sport is a better spectacle with an atmosphere and a crowd"

as if Macca, Jenas, Keown, Savage and Owen werent enough to hit the mute button
		
Click to expand...

At least one of the matches I've watched the home club was providing the background 'noise' which I thought was great... A couple of others used a neutral source which I thought boring... Think they should consider getting an organist in ice hockey style ...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 12, 2020)

The NT web-site...


----------



## bobmac (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Because too often I see people who like to poke their back end out to see if the route is clear, whereas if they reversed into the space they wouldn’t have to *unless two transits decided to park either side*. 

It’s the safe way to park. And the easiest.
		
Click to expand...

Or massive 4x4s with tinted windows


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 12, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Or massive 4x4s with tinted windows
View attachment 31161

Click to expand...

Tinted windows are brilliant in family cars like the Kuga. Really help keep sun out of your child's eyes.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2020)

People defending literally any poorly-thought-out badly-worded kneejerk tweet about racism purely because it's anti-racism and that automatically makes it irrefutable.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 12, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Tinted windows are brilliant in family cars like the Kuga. Really help keep sun out of your child's eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Had tinted windows on my Touerag and ML, great when you have kids and they fall asleep in the back 😀


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 12, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Had tinted windows on my Touerag and ML, great when you have kids and they fall asleep in the back 😀
		
Click to expand...

Both my cars came with them.. hardly sporty numbers pure family cars .. great for kids

One of them has blinds on top of the tint built in if needed lol belt and braces


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bob didn't say they weren't convenient for the owner, he implied that they make maneuvering close to said vehicles difficult, as you can't see through them as you would a neighbouring car with non tinted windows. They might as well be vans.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 12, 2020)

First one to view our house yesterday put an offer in as he was driving away and he'd had his brother look at it......offer withdraw this morning. 

Take your time to think about it ffs.


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2020)

Having no electricity all day


----------



## Wilson (Jun 12, 2020)

I should have been away this weekend for my wife’s birthday, horse riding today/tomorrow and then a relax on Sunday. With the current situation I enquired with the riding venues back in May if they would be open, both said no so trip cancelled and refunded - I got a call this morning from an annoyed stable owner demanding to know where we were, commenting that that were a small business trying to get back on their feet etc. I pointed out they had told me it was cancelled, they’d said on Facebook they weren’t open until the 24th June, so not sure why they were expecting us!

The irritating thing is I would have much rather been riding today that working!!


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2020)

Saddiq Khan, again


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2020)

The current crop of Naitionwide TV adverts.


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2020)

Dando said:



			Saddiq Khan, again
		
Click to expand...

He would go in a 'Permanent Irritations' thread, along with Piers Morgan.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 12, 2020)

Piers Moron is way beyond an irritation.    What he is though is worth about 12-15 infraction points.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2020)

Magpies (Part 2)

HID got the small bird feeder (basically a large ball encasing the feeder to supposedly stop larger birds getting in). Took them about an hour to work out if the simply grip onto the seed feeder version and shake it some seed will still drop out. Basically emptied it completely. On the plus side the nut feeder and fat ball feeder has foxed them so far


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 12, 2020)

Working from home in the back bedroom, which has no landline phone it it.  I have my personal and work mobiles with me.  Mrs. BiM is out and she decides she needs to phone me.  She has all 3 numbers...


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 13, 2020)

At home, the washing machine flooded the utility room for no reason. It has since run 3 times no problem.

At the flat, the washing machine is full of water and won't empty. I have had to drain it manually, which has been a faff. The drain impeller is full of sand, grit, and limescale from the previous owners. Now back together, and doing a test run.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 13, 2020)

Dog insurance going up from £32 to £80.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 13, 2020)

People who refuse to accept any responsibility for their choices and decisions but rather expect someone else to bear the blame when it all goes tits up.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 13, 2020)

The over sensitive.
We’re all screwed 😂😂


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			People who refuse to accept any responsibility for their choices and decisions but rather expect someone else to bear the blame when it all goes tits up.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly this is so common in our modern narcissistic society, its made even worse with people able to get likes from similar minded people that reinforces their kindest of its always someone else's fault


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 13, 2020)

Paul McGinley (always) but in particular today the constant reference to pumped up DeChambeau and how far he's hitting it. "Wow he's just outhit Justin Rose by what must be 30yds" - whoopie doo!


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 13, 2020)

People (myself included 😤) spending the last few days talking solely about statues.

 It’s a distraction from the actual issue and is exactly what those who want to ignore the issue want.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Sadly this is so common in our *modern narcissistic society*, its made even worse with people able to get likes from similar minded people that reinforces their kindest of its always someone else's fault
		
Click to expand...

i can never believe the number of people i see out doing normal tasks just can't help filming themselves doing it...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 13, 2020)

A leak at our upstairs shower, we now need a full new ceiling in the dining room below


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 13, 2020)

Afternoon tee times! 
What the hell am I supposed to do all morning?


----------



## BrianM (Jun 13, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Afternoon tee times!
What the hell am I supposed to do all morning?
		
Click to expand...

I prefer to get out in the morning but you need to be up sharp to book your time in, always the usual suspects getting in quick at my place 😂😂


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 13, 2020)

The forum has hit a new high, a 5 page argument about 1 metre.
Actually it's quite entertaining 😂


----------



## drdel (Jun 13, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Piers Moron is way beyond an irritation.    What he is though is worth about 12-15 infraction points.
		
Click to expand...

Morgan condems Cummings self isolation: congratulates his own son for breaking SD advice to attend BLM protest gathering.


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2020)

Trying to find a shop near me that sells lemongrass and galangal for the curry I was making


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 13, 2020)

The phrase "gammon" it's so crass and bitter sounding.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 13, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The phrase "gammon" it's so crass and bitter sounding.
		
Click to expand...

Pedant alert - can a single word be a phrase? No it can't.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 13, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Pedant alert - can a single word be a phrase? No it can't.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, busted by the grammar police, fair cop guv 🤣


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The phrase "gammon" it's so crass and bitter sounding.
		
Click to expand...

Thought this was about Gary Glitter


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 13, 2020)

Ordered 2 "growlers" that hold 3.5pints  from a local brewery. 

An IPA I've never had before and a Lager  I have.

Stupidly I never bought enough of the former☹☹

If anyone is interested its Love Lane Brewery


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 13, 2020)

"Football lads" turning up to London to protect statues, and Churchill's in particular...and then doing the nazi salute whilst they're doing it. Absolute nobs.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 14, 2020)

Worst thing they ever did in the post pandemic world is bring back four ball golf. 
I’d gladly pay double membership fee to cover it. 

I write this as I sit waiting for the nonces in front.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Ouch, busted by the grammar police, fair cop guv 🤣
		
Click to expand...

This is why we need grammar, one of my favourite examples:

Let's eat grandma. 

Let's eat, grandma.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 14, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Worst thing they ever did in the post pandemic world is bring back four ball golf.
I’d gladly pay double membership fee to cover it.

I write this as I sit waiting for the *nonces *in front.
		
Click to expand...

But strong isn’t it? 😮


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 14, 2020)

Dead-heading the Roses. After a bumper display this year it’s taking an age!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 14, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			This is why we need grammar, one of my favourite examples:

Let's eat grandma.

Let's eat, grandma.
		
Click to expand...

Good grammar is the difference between "Helping your uncle Jack, off a horse" and "Helping your uncle jack off a horse".


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 14, 2020)

went to the big tesco for the first time in almost 3 months today, i do have to wonder why they bothered to mark out the store as one way and SD marking... no bugger was taking a blind bit of notice


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 14, 2020)

Everyone seems to have forgotten “be nice” . The UK looks a mess.


----------



## WilsonC (Jun 14, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			went to the big tesco for the first time in almost 3 months today, i do have to wonder why they bothered to mark out the store as one way and SD marking... no bugger was taking a blind bit of notice
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree - I’m the one doing the weekly shop as hubby is still working whilst I’ve been furloughed. Tesco is a complete free for all and many people ignore the one way system 😒


----------



## drdel (Jun 14, 2020)

WilsonC said:



			I completely agree - I’m the one doing the weekly shop as hubby is still working whilst I’ve been furloughed. Tesco is a complete free for all and many people ignore the one way system 😒
		
Click to expand...

Ah but they can relax as they have 'ticked' the boxes so everything is fine !


----------



## Slime (Jun 14, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Worst thing they ever did in the post pandemic world is bring back four ball golf.
I’d gladly pay double membership fee to cover it.

I write this as I sit waiting for the nonces in front.
		
Click to expand...

I'd just enjoy the extra time I have with my mates. I don't play if I'm time limited.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2020)

Worst thing post pandemic golf for me was 2 balls. Excrutiating. Even with your best mate. 4 balls only please. Just get round in 3 1/2 hours please. ( yes, we have been doing this, easily).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2020)

People who are still stuck in 60’s!


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2020)

Paul McGinley, esp on a sunday night


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Worst thing post pandemic golf for me was 2 balls. Excrutiating. Even with your best mate. 4 balls only please. Just get round in 3 1/2 hours please. ( yes, we have been doing this, easily).
		
Click to expand...

I was happy to get back out playing and so accepted 2 ball was the only way forward to start with but it was only 9 holes and over in just over an hour and home. Far better now we're in a four. Banter better and still round in well under four hours. We were out today stuck behind two pairs who were then stuck behind loads of fours (why they didn't pair up sooner than the 17th is another issue) but we didn't care. We had no-one behind, it was a nice day and so happy to pitch chip and putt before rushing to the next tee. Why pressure those in front when they have nowhere to go


----------



## richart (Jun 14, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Worst thing post pandemic golf for me was 2 balls. Excrutiating. Even with your best mate. 4 balls only please. Just get round in 3 1/2 hours please. ( yes, we have been doing this, easily).
		
Click to expand...

I love two balls, round in under three hours. Mind you I struggle to find one mate to play with.


----------



## richart (Jun 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			People who are still stuck in 60’s!
		
Click to expand...

 What about those stuck in the 70's ? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			went to the big tesco for the first time in almost 3 months today, i do have to wonder why they bothered to mark out the store as one way and SD marking... no bugger was taking a blind bit of notice
		
Click to expand...

Did you give out any infractions?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2020)

richart said:



			What about those stuck in the 70's ? Asking for a friend.

Click to expand...

You’re ok mate, you’re special.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 14, 2020)

Slime said:



			I'd just enjoy the extra time I have with my mates. I don't play if I'm time limited.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not time limited, I just don’t like unnecessarily waiting. 
If I wanted to sit in a field I’d go for a picnic. fortunately they was forced to wait aside after a phone call. 
Plenty of time to socialise after the round for a “post round woodland beer”.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 14, 2020)

Dando said:



			Did you give out any infractions?
		
Click to expand...

if only


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2020)

I nearly always go barefoot at home. We have been away this weekend, and have come home and trodden on something sharp in the kitchen. No idea what, but my foot is bleeding like a stuck pig. Claret everywhere.
Flicked the offending object out of my foot, and now can't find it on the floor, so it is lurking for tomorrow.
Either the cleaner, the cat sitter, or who ever, has broken something, or disturbed something previously broken.
Either way, ouch.


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I nearly always go barefoot at home. We have been away this weekend, and have come home and trodden on something sharp in the kitchen. No idea what, but my foot is bleeding like a stuck pig. Claret everywhere.
Flicked the offending object out of my foot, and now can't find it on the floor, so it is lurking for tomorrow.
Either the cleaner, the cat sitter, or who ever, has broken something, or disturbed something previously broken.
Either way, ouch.
		
Click to expand...

ouch!

hope you dont have pale carpets


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			ouch!

hope you dont have pale carpets
		
Click to expand...

Luckilly, given the mogs, we are all hard wood flooring, so easily mopped up!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 15, 2020)

Getting an extremely weird Facebook message from an ex girlfriend from about 25 years ago 🤔


----------



## Neilds (Jun 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Getting an extremely weird Facebook message from an ex girlfriend from about 25 years ago 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Have they got a 25 year old son/daughter?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 15, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Have they got a 25 year old son/daughter?
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣
Actually it isn't a laughing matter, my suspicion is she was just extremely drunk and on a mission to try and upset me for whatever reason.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 15, 2020)

Jackdaws in the tree's at the back of the garden..... lots of the noisy buggers at 4am


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Getting an extremely weird Facebook message from an ex girlfriend from about 25 years ago 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Delete, delete, run for the hills. Hide any bunnies that are outside in the garden . No good can come from that, or have I watched too many films?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Getting an extremely weird Facebook message from an ex girlfriend from about 25 years ago 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Send her a selfie, that should put her off


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2020)

my OH has just come back from a bit of food shopping and moaned at me as there were no bags in the car.  she does the food shopping so I haven't used them but its my fault as its my car so I should put them back


----------



## Neilds (Jun 15, 2020)

Dando said:



			my OH has just come back from a bit of food shopping and moaned at me as there were no bags in the car.  she does the food shopping so I haven't used them but its my fault as its my car so I should put them back
		
Click to expand...

Obviously, can’t believe you are even questioning the situation 🤪🤪🤪🤪


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 15, 2020)

Some plonk telling me I don’t hit my driver correctly when I stated there was not a significant difference between it and the strong 3 wood ... having never seen me hit a ball or take a swing. But then again he was a golf shop owner 🤣


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 15, 2020)

Golfers not sticking to the two meter rules.
 For those now playing in four balls can you honestly say that all four of you are ALWAYS two meters apart from each other? Think about walking from green to tee. That's the bit where you all gather and move as one. We are still in two balls. My mate walks right next to me. I've given up telling him. But today as waited for the blokes to walk by me, giving them 2 meters, he marched past me and them. Yes I told him. Yes we got into a discussion. Yes he lost. I had to point out we have a public footpath through the course and it only needs one non golfer to see things aren't being done right and we're shut. "THEN I'LL BE MAD".  Another mate last week giving me a playful fist bump on the arm after a joke on his course. Yes I have more than one mate. 

I'll be glad when this is all over.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2020)

Apart from the crap golf, I travelled by train today. I thought the message was no mask no travel and yet there were so many people unmasked on the platform and on the train when I got on. Clearly no-one is policing this even from the starting station. Very poor to see


----------



## chellie (Jun 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Apart from the crap golf, I travelled by train today. I thought the message was no mask no travel and yet there were so many people unmasked on the platform and on the train when I got on. Clearly no-one is policing this even from the starting station. Very poor to see
		
Click to expand...

There are exemptions.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			There are exemptions.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know what these are out of interest. Do they include young males aged approximately 25-30 a middle aged man or a a mother and her 5 year old (assuming the child would be exempt). There seemed no reason, and if these people were exempt, then not a problem but given the publicity and how stringently it seemed rail staff would be monitoring this it was poor to see


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2020)

People who insult others (either directly or indirectly) and then, when called to task on it, claim "only kidding...no need to overreact".


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Getting an extremely weird Facebook message from an ex girlfriend from about 25 years ago 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Do what my mate did when his long lost ex popped up like a weed, he went along with the 'reconnect' and started twlling her what he'd been up to for the last 15 years, just one bizarre story after another, at one point in the tale he was a plutonium farmer, breeding pellets of the stuff with uranium, from there he went on a world land cruise using only a skateboard and a bath towel as a sail. 

She soon disappeared again 😂


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2020)

Fiona onasanya


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do you know what these are out of interest. Do they include young males aged approximately 25-30 a middle aged man or a a mother and her 5 year old (assuming the child would be exempt). There seemed no reason, and if these people were exempt, then not a problem but given the publicity and how stringently it seemed rail staff would be monitoring this it was poor to see
		
Click to expand...

Children under 11 are exempt and I believe that people with breathing difficulties (such as asthma) are also exempt.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Children under 11 are exempt and I believe that people with breathing difficulties (such as asthma) are also exempt.
		
Click to expand...

I understand the kid and of course can't tell if the others I saw had medical conditions but my guess given the number I saw without a mask they were simply travelling without. I can see it being like fare dodging, they'll try and get away with it as much as possible and when confronted they'll come out with a load of excuses as to why they don't need it to avoid the fine


----------



## Neilds (Jun 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I understand the kid and of course can't tell if the others I saw had medical conditions but my guess given the number I saw without a mask they were simply travelling without. I can see it being like fare dodging, they'll try and get away with it as much as possible and when confronted they'll come out with a load of excuses as to why they don't need it to avoid the fine
		
Click to expand...

I have asthma, albeit fairly mild and well under control but I will wear a mask on transport etc as I feel it isn’t worth the hassle of (well meaning) people tutting and giving me evils for not wearing one.
I do agree with you though, probably not all who don’t wear one won’t be exempt


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Apart from the crap golf, I travelled by train today. I thought the message was no mask no travel and yet there were so many people unmasked on the platform and on the train when I got on. Clearly no-one is policing this even from the starting station. Very poor to see
		
Click to expand...

Bit like the message at the beginning when some NHS workers seemed to be going to all sorts of shops and people questioned their behaviour.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 16, 2020)

Neilds said:



			I have asthma, albeit fairly mild and well under control but I will wear a mask on transport etc as I feel it isn’t worth the hassle of (well meaning) people tutting and giving me evils for not wearing one.
I do agree with you though, probably not all who don’t wear one won’t be exempt
		
Click to expand...

On flip side of this I saw two builders walking up to station on my drive in yesterday 

Was thinking come on guys you need a mask 

Soon as they got to the station out came those surgical type masks from their pockets 

Fair play to them 

Monitoring the CCTV yest we only saw one per platform not wearing them


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272789819354161152
This reply to another excellent Marcus Rashford tweet from a Conservative MP. Imagine being in government and thinking that's a good thing to Tweet.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2020)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272789819354161152
This reply to another excellent Marcus Rashford tweet from a Conservative MP. Imagine being in government and thinking that's a good thing to Tweet.
		
Click to expand...

She is correct though. I heard a little bit of his statement this morning and it is hugely laudable. You can not blame the govt, who are being attacked on this, in correcting something which is pretty damning but wrong.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She is correct though. I heard a little bit of his statement this morning and it is hugely laudable. You can not blame the govt, who are being attacked on this, in correcting something which is pretty damning but wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Correct or not, she decided to ignore the rest of the thread and the main point of that thread and instead make a pedantic point-scoring reply about it not being possible to have water disconnected. It wasn't until she was pulled up on the insensitivity of that Tweet that she decided to reply to the wider thread. Not the best look I don't think.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Correct or not, she decided to ignore the rest of the thread and the main point of that thread and instead make a pedantic point-scoring reply about it not being possible to have water disconnected. It wasn't until she was pulled up on the insensitivity of that Tweet that she decided to reply to the wider thread. Not the best look I don't think.
		
Click to expand...

She absolutely should have congratulated the essence of the post but the threat of cutting off water is quite frightening so I have no problem in the correction. Some may have read Rashfords post and panicked that could have happened to them. You are right though, she should have worded it more sensitively. (she is a minister who has made a few gaffes recently so I think she will soon be an ex-minister)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She is correct though. I heard a little bit of his statement this morning and it is hugely laudable. You can not blame the govt, who are being attacked on this, in correcting something which is pretty damning but wrong.
		
Click to expand...

He also clarified he was on about hot water, weird how this was the first tweet from him she has ever replied to.

He’s a 21yr old bloke in a priveleged position who could be used by the Government in so many positive ways, and she comes across as smart hat trying to be clever!

No matter how “correct” she is, her reply has embarrassed her.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			He also clarified he was on about hot water, weird how this was the first tweet from him she has ever replied to.

He’s a 21yr old bloke in a priveleged position who could be used by the Government in so many positive ways, and she comes across as smart hat trying to be clever!

No matter how “correct” she is, her reply has embarrassed her.
		
Click to expand...

But honestly do you expect anything less ... half of them live in their own little bubble spouting cobblers. 
But hey the British public love cobblers .. aspirations to being well heeled 🤣


----------



## chellie (Jun 16, 2020)

Thunder. It had been raining for a bit, one loud clap of thunder which sounded near so we came off after 10. Nothing since


----------



## Slab (Jun 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			He also clarified he was on about hot water, weird how this was the first tweet from him she has ever replied to.

He’s a 21yr old bloke in a priveleged position who could be used by the Government in so many positive ways, *and she comes across as smart hat trying to be clever!*

No matter how “correct” she is, her reply has embarrassed her.
		
Click to expand...

I think she would be a good fit into the GM forum in recent weeks then (sadly)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 16, 2020)

Shaking my head right  now.

Went to do some odd jobs at the marital home in Chesham which is sold subject to contract

While I was in the garden, heard an almighty altercation seemingly between 2 women coming from the road to the side of our house
went out the front to see what was going on and there were 2 young women on their phones to 2 separate people each having 2 very loud sweary arguments

I walked up stopped and looked over my specs at them in that “really” tone of look

They both stopped ranting looked at me and said “what”?

I said , “ bit loud ladies, I can hear you from 5 houses away and would you mind cutting out the swearing, there’s young families around. “
Very polite, but to the point, 

Then one of them says that the only reason I’m talking to them like that is because they are black, 

Well I wasn’t expecting that, but replied that I’d say the same to anyone who was causing a disturbance

Then I got the BLM slogan quoted at me
And I said that blank lives do matter but that doesn’t mean you can do what you like.

They then threatened to call the police on me for being racist

At this point a neighbour opened their door and said to go ahead and call, she would back me up 200%

They then marched past and away shouting obscenities 

Nice 😡


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Shaking my head right  now.

Went to do some odd jobs at the marital home in Chesham which is sold subject to contract

While I was in the garden, heard an almighty altercation seemingly between 2 women coming from the road to the side of our house
went out the front to see what was going on and there were 2 young women on their phones to 2 separate people each having 2 very loud sweary arguments

I walked up stopped and looked over my specs at them in that “really” tone of look

They both stopped ranting looked at me and said “what”?

I said , “ bit loud ladies, I can hear you from 5 houses away and would you mind cutting out the swearing, there’s young families around. “
Very polite, but to the point,

Then one of them says that the only reason I’m talking to them like that is because they are black,

Well I wasn’t expecting that, but replied that I’d say the same to anyone who was causing a disturbance

Then I got the BLM slogan quoted at me
And I said that blank lives do matter but that doesn’t mean you can do what you like.

They then threatened to call the police on me for being racist

At this point a neighbour opened their door and said to go ahead and call, she would back me up 200%

They then marched past and away shouting obscenities

Nice 😡
		
Click to expand...


Mods gonna Mod


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2020)

You were in Chesham......what do you want..?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 16, 2020)

This is true 🙄


----------



## Dando (Jun 16, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Shaking my head right  now.

Went to do some odd jobs at the marital home in Chesham which is sold subject to contract

While I was in the garden, heard an almighty altercation seemingly between 2 women coming from the road to the side of our house
went out the front to see what was going on and there were 2 young women on their phones to 2 separate people each having 2 very loud sweary arguments

I walked up stopped and looked over my specs at them in that “really” tone of look

They both stopped ranting looked at me and said “what”?

I said , “ bit loud ladies, I can hear you from 5 houses away and would you mind cutting out the swearing, there’s young families around. “
Very polite, but to the point,

Then one of them says that the only reason I’m talking to them like that is because they are black,

Well I wasn’t expecting that, but replied that I’d say the same to anyone who was causing a disturbance

Then I got the BLM slogan quoted at me
And I said that blank lives do matter but that doesn’t mean you can do what you like.

They then threatened to call the police on me for being racist

At this point a neighbour opened their door and said to go ahead and call, she would back me up 200%

They then marched past and away shouting obscenities

Nice 😡
		
Click to expand...

eldlerly, balding white man - typical racist if you ask me!


----------



## sunshine (Jun 16, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i can never believe the number of people i see out doing normal tasks just can't help filming themselves doing it...
		
Click to expand...

True.
What amazes me more are the people filming themselves doing nothing, not even normal tasks. On several occasions I have seen women spending an hour in the same place taking selfies.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 16, 2020)

Flies! Every two mins a bloody fly in here. Fly season has obviously begun. And moths in the evenings have come out in force this past week.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Flies! Every two mins a bloody fly in here. Fly season has obviously begun. And moths in the evenings have come out in force this past week.
		
Click to expand...

You near a farm ? When the cows are on the flies multiple


----------



## BrianM (Jun 16, 2020)

My 9 year old left the freezer door open last night in the garage, safe to say the whole lot is ruined 🙈😂😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Flies! Every two mins a bloody fly in here. Fly season has obviously begun. *And moths in the evenings have come out in force this past week*.
		
Click to expand...

Have you opened your wallet?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2020)

Top quality stalking on the forum 😲


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 16, 2020)

Feckless bystanders.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have you opened your wallet? 

Click to expand...

I don't even know where my wallet _is_ anymore.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I don't even know where my wallet _is_ anymore.
		
Click to expand...

I know where mine is, but I can't remember when it went this long between cash top-ups...


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I know where mine is, but I can't remember when it went this long between cash top-ups... 

Click to expand...

I know that feeling, I used my wallet last Friday went to get petrol as I was getting my card out to Pay I found a crisp new tenner in there, must've been sat in there since at least start of march as have had no need for cash since pre lockdown. 

Also only 2nd time in 3 months I'd put petrol in my car


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 17, 2020)

My dear wife took a chunk out of my favourite mug last night, coffee will never be the same.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I know where mine is, but I can't remember when it went this long between cash top-ups... 

Click to expand...

We bought a new chair for my home office/guitar studio (!!) yesterday. Price was £150 and we were about to pay contactless when David opened his wallet and said "I'll give you £100 cash"...guy hesitated and then put his hand out! Never known David ever do anything like that!! Thank goodness they didn't spit in their palms and shake on it.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 17, 2020)

Someone has just wished their friend a happy 33nd birthday on Facebook.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 17, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Also only 2nd time in 3 months I'd put petrol in my car
		
Click to expand...

Not an irritation, but wow how much has fuel dropped?! I filled up my XC90 for about 60 quid last week! It has taken 98 quid before!!


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 17, 2020)

Buttons to turn on/off on pieces of equipment whereby you have to hold the button in for what seems like an eternity before the piece of kit actually turns on/off.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I know where mine is, but I can't remember when it went this long between cash top-ups... 

Click to expand...

You can't even give cash away now - nobody wants to take it.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Not an irritation, but wow how much has fuel dropped?! I filled up my XC90 for about 60 quid last week! It has taken 98 quid before!!
		
Click to expand...

Been lovely that bit of it, usually costs me about £55 for a full tank. This time i couldn't squeeze anymore than £35 in.


----------



## chellie (Jun 17, 2020)

rosecott said:



			You can't even give cash away now - nobody wants to take it.
		
Click to expand...

Not been a problem around here. I'd drawn some out before lockdown and have used it as thought whats the point in having it sat in my purse.


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Not an irritation, but wow how much has fuel dropped?! I filled up my XC90 for about 60 quid last week! It has taken 98 quid before!!
		
Click to expand...

still an irritation here, still almost 120p a litre


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 17, 2020)

Rupert, finding a dead crow and running around the park for 10 mins pleased as punch with himself with it in his mouth. wouldn't drop it or come back so had to chase him around trying to get it off him... in the end had to pull it out of his mouth. lucky its hammering down so had a puddle handly to wash some of the rotting crow off my hands


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2020)

I work in the conservatory at home - currently a monsoon going on outside and the sound of it hammering off the roof is absolutely deafening! Can't hear myself think!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I work in the conservatory at home - currently a monsoon going on outside and the sound of it hammering off the roof is absolutely deafening! Can't hear myself think!
		
Click to expand...

We recently had one of those insulating internal roofs added to ours. Amazing how much it mutes the sound of rain.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 17, 2020)

Blue skies here, going to fire up the BBQ I think 😎


----------



## Slab (Jun 17, 2020)

One of those typical mid-winter days, the temp struggled getting over 23° and I haven’t seen the sun all afternoon


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2020)

Just inherited Orikoru's monsoon.......


----------



## rosecott (Jun 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			still an irritation here, still almost 120p a litre 

Click to expand...

Up here, Morrisons have been selling petrol for under a £.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Just inherited Orikoru's monsoon.......
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Wolf (Jun 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Just inherited Orikoru's monsoon.......
		
Click to expand...

Would you mind keeping it there as its glorious weather here😉


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Would you mind keeping it there as its glorious weather here😉
		
Click to expand...

I have relinquished it and its currently heading for Birmingham  so I think you're ok from that one....


----------



## chrisd (Jun 17, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I know that feeling, I used my wallet last Friday went to get petrol as I was getting my card out to Pay I found a crisp new tenner in there, must've been sat in there since at least start of march as have had no need for cash since pre lockdown. 

Also only 2nd time in 3 months I'd put petrol in my car
		
Click to expand...

Last time I saw BIM open his it was to produce a white £5 note and a florin 😖😖


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Last time I saw BIM open his it was to produce a white £5 note *and a florin* 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

I'm now the proud and grateful owner of said florin!
Thanks again BiM.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You'll both be opening them on Friday 😁😉
		
Click to expand...

............ but only to allow us to put money in 🤣🤣


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 17, 2020)

Getting absolutely soaked playing golf this morning. Nothing forecast, no waterproofs, no umbrella. Had to put all my clothes in the washing machine to spin them, and I have no idea how long it will take to dry out the car seats.

Oh, and fake crowd noise with the footy. Pathetic.


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Getting absolutely soaked playing golf this morning. Nothing forecast, no waterproofs, no umbrella. Had to put all my clothes in the washing machine to spin them, and I have no idea how long it will take to dry out the car seats.

Oh, and fake crowd noise with the footy. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...


turn sky to 402 and you dont have to have the fake noise


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Last time I saw BIM open his it was to produce a white £5 note and a florin 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

The ones I borrowed off you to show some young people.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2020)

Slime said:



			I'm now the proud and grateful owner of said florin!
Thanks again BiM. 

Click to expand...

You're welcome Slime.  Is it still working properly?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			turn sky to 402 and you dont have to have the fake noise
		
Click to expand...

Have just discovered this. Is it better? Less fake, that is for sure, but still weird. I  am wondering whether turning the sound off and just putting some music on might be better.


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Have just discovered this. Is it better? Less fake, that is for sure, but still weird. I  am wondering whether turning the sound off and just putting some music on might be better.
		
Click to expand...


personally prefer this, didnt enjoy the bundesliga games with fake noise at all, there again the games hardly riveting so far

there again i watch a lot of fopotball with sound off as cant stand the comms


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2020)

Michael Oliver! You can point at your watch all you like its broke lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			Michael Oliver! You can point at your watch all you like its broke lol
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I take your point, referees are not in a great place; now they've given them the tech, dare they overrule it?


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Whilst I take your point, referees are not in a great place; now they've given them the tech, dare they overrule it? 

Click to expand...

So the 4th ref cant tell him to check it on VAR on his ear piece?

And whats the lino actually watching? not like its close


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			personally prefer this, didnt enjoy the bundesliga games with fake noise at all, there again the games hardly riveting so far

there again i watch a lot of fopotball with sound off as cant stand the comms
		
Click to expand...

Just turned on, and this is just so wrong.  I'm more than happy watching reserve football with this little noise, but Premier League?  Should have scrapped the remainder of the season.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			So the 4th ref cant tell him to check it on VAR on his ear piece?

And whats the lino actually watching? not like its close
		
Click to expand...

Oliver can't possibly see from his position.  He's had no indication from his assistant.  The watch hasn't gone.  And the VAR team haven't advised him.  You taking a guess on that, because I'm not.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2020)

Oooooh I have missed this....


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 17, 2020)

I turned over - bore-fest. Will tune into City later but think even that might be turned off!


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oliver can't possibly see from his position.  He's had no indication from his assistant.  The watch hasn't gone.  And the VAR team haven't advised him.  You taking a guess on that, because I'm not.
		
Click to expand...


no im asking what the lino and the var guys are doing lol


----------



## chrisd (Jun 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The ones I borrowed off you to show some young people. 

Click to expand...

Mmmmmmmm they're letting you out of the care home then?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			no im asking what the lino and the var guys are doing lol
		
Click to expand...

And I'm agreeing with you, I just don't see this one as being on Michael Oliver.  

Apparently, Sky now saying Hawkeye said goal in the dressing room!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			no im asking what *the lino *and the var guys are doing lol
		
Click to expand...

Just had another look, Lino  is around the penalty spot holding the offside line as the kick is taken, time he gets to the goal line it's all over, nothing to see here.  So it's all VAR's fault.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 17, 2020)

Xhaka off injured. Mixed bag really.

 12 weeks off, 5 minutes of footy, off on a stretcher. Well worth 90k odd a week.


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Xhaka off injured. Mixed bag really.

12 weeks off, 5 minutes of footy, off on a stretcher. Well worth 90k odd a week.
		
Click to expand...

compared to 350k a week for a guy who cant get in a 20 man squad lol


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			compared to 350k a week for a guy who cant get in a 20 man squad lol
		
Click to expand...

Well, there is that, but I was only commenting on what was on the pitch.

 I am far from convinced that Sanlehi and Vinkatesham are the guys to shepherd in the new era. Not really sure what Edu does either. If they let Saka leave, heads should roll.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2020)

Really thought there was a clear case for VAR to jump in and clear up the goal line fiasco. Really can't see any blame being on Oliver. See the season has restarted and the Arsenal injury voodoo has returned


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2020)

seems someone stole a defribrilator from one of the Bournemouth parks  

https://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/n...MwToLcTSkklsGEWDYOodUOtXRcxlUZrQED3PFX5qZmffI


----------



## NearHull (Jun 18, 2020)

Don’t normally bet on football, but I placed one bet yesterday.  A sending off and a penalty being awarded @ 11:1 .  My logic being that the players will not yet be fully on their game and a serious mistake will occur.  

random irritation - wrong game!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 18, 2020)

Normally get on well with my mother in law ... however pointing out the twins will be 18 the same year my daughter will be 21 and my wife will be 50 (all within 3 months of each other) is not helpful lol


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're welcome Slime.  Is it still working properly? 

Click to expand...

Not sure, I'm currently using one of the Bobs.


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2020)

Susanna Reid.
All big and brave when Piers the Organ is not about.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 18, 2020)

Went for a run yesterday, was wearing low ankle socks but the left one obviously slipped a bit lower as my trainer has rubbed a patch through my heel.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 18, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Shaking my head right  now.

Went to do some odd jobs at the marital home in Chesham which is sold subject to contract

While I was in the garden, heard an almighty altercation seemingly between 2 women coming from the road to the side of our house
went out the front to see what was going on and there were 2 young women on their phones to 2 separate people each having 2 very loud sweary arguments

I walked up stopped and looked over my specs at them in that “really” tone of look

They both stopped ranting looked at me and said “what”?

I said , “ bit loud ladies, I can hear you from 5 houses away and would you mind cutting out the swearing, there’s young families around. “
Very polite, but to the point,

Then one of them says that the only reason I’m talking to them like that is because they are black,

Well I wasn’t expecting that, but replied that I’d say the same to anyone who was causing a disturbance

Then I got the BLM slogan quoted at me
And I said that blank lives do matter but that doesn’t mean you can do what you like.

They then threatened to call the police on me for being racist

At this point a neighbour opened their door and said to go ahead and call, she would back me up 200%

They then marched past and away shouting obscenities

Nice 😡
		
Click to expand...

Great read. Just proved my rant yesterday. I thank you.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 18, 2020)

Banks offering bonkers deals on mortgages. best so far is Barclays 7 year fixed at 1.64%. Where were these bluddy deals when we need them? 15% we were paying. No wonder these kids are buying 3 bed starter homes and have monster cars. 

They do not know they are born and will never appreciate anything they have.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 18, 2020)

Army Veterans in Combat Jackets, take it off, it doesn’t make you look hard.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 18, 2020)

Had to cancel my game tonight, wife had an important call and with home schooling and all that 😡😡
How I wish everything was back to normal.


----------



## chellie (Jun 18, 2020)

Leaking golf shoes....Can't believe how expensive some are now!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			Leaking golf shoes....Can't believe how expensive some are now!
		
Click to expand...

Having played yesterday, ending in torrential rain, I am not sure what would have kept my feet dry short of staying indoors.


----------



## chellie (Jun 18, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Having played yesterday, ending in torrential rain, I am not sure what would have kept my feet dry short of staying indoors.
		
Click to expand...

My Footjoy winter boots would have kept my feet dry. Not a good look with my summer skort though


----------



## chrisd (Jun 18, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Banks offering bonkers deals on mortgages. best so far is Barclays 7 year fixed at 1.64%. Where were these bluddy deals when we need them? 15% we were paying. No wonder these kids are buying 3 bed starter homes and have monster cars.

They do not know they are born and will never appreciate anything they have.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't it occur to you that whilst our interest rates may have averaged around 11% my first house bought in 1975 cost £9,700 and that was a brand new 3 bedroom semi. Apparently £9700 in 1975 equates to about £89,000 now, which wouldn't buy a beach hut down in Kent


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2020)

Halfway through cooking Paella before I realise I dont actually have any King Prawns 

Dinners now Paprika chicken with paella rice lol


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			My Footjoy winter boots would have kept my feet dry. Not a good look with my summer skort though

Click to expand...

Oh, I dunno.


----------



## chellie (Jun 18, 2020)

Slime said:



			Oh, I dunno.  

Click to expand...

Well, I usually wear them with a skort and bright leggings in winter.....perhaps I should dig them out.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			My Footjoy winter boots would have kept my feet dry. Not a good look with my summer skort though

Click to expand...

I think the rain draining down my legs would soon fill them up!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 18, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Banks offering bonkers deals on mortgages. best so far is Barclays 7 year fixed at 1.64%. Where were these bluddy deals when we need them? 15% we were paying. No wonder these kids are buying 3 bed starter homes and have monster cars.

They do not know they are born and will never appreciate anything they have.
		
Click to expand...

And what age group are responsible for the total lack of council houses after those renting them were encouraged to buy them, which has forever distorted the housing market?
Or shall we continue to blame the youngsters of today?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 18, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Doesn't it occur to you that whilst our interest rates may have averaged around 11% my first house bought in 1975 cost £9,700 and that was a brand new 3 bedroom semi. Apparently £9700 in 1975 equates to about £89,000 now, which wouldn't buy a beach hut down in Kent
		
Click to expand...




Bunkermagnet said:



			And what age group are responsible for the total lack of council houses after those renting them were encouraged to buy them, which has forever distorted the housing market?
Or shall we continue to blame the youngsters of today?
		
Click to expand...

Prob best not to try and bring reason to a convo with crazyface. He has zero clue what's going on outside his own little world.

Not sure how many of my mates my age (33) started out with 3 bed houses...

My mortgage at 15% would be £3600 a month over 29 years left on it 

But hey let's allow crazy his little world where he is the only person that matters


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 18, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Banks offering bonkers deals on mortgages. best so far is Barclays 7 year fixed at 1.64%. Where were these bluddy deals when we need them? 15% we were paying. No wonder these kids are buying 3 bed starter homes and have monster cars.

They do not know they are born and will never appreciate anything they have.
		
Click to expand...

I got my first mortgage last year. Your stress tested to 17% for affordability. At least I was anyway with NatWest. Though my rate 3%. Mortgage is £700 pm. 

Wish I lived in your day when houses where realistic prices!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Doesn't it occur to you that whilst our interest rates may have averaged around 11% my first house bought in 1975 cost £9,700 and that was a brand new 3 bedroom semi. Apparently £9700 in 1975 equates to about £89,000 now, which wouldn't buy a beach hut down in Kent
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest how much of your income in percentage was taken up by the mortgage? It might actually show the true disparity we see now or not...
I know that starting degree mechanical engineers were being offered £33k /annum, which was in my view very good considering they were pretty much blank pieces of paper but proven capable learners. The only problem is these wages were quick to escalate up and with some shrewd moves they could hit £60k in 5 yrs ... and still the paper would be pretty blank. This of cause is a great issue for an engineer who has 20 yrs experience as they will probably be struggling to see £60k + , despite being a fountain of technical knowledge. But this is the world we live in. I am sure the older engineer will be well into their mortgages and they will be lower due to the property value at the time of purchase..... it does make a really interesting discussion. 
The point is, is life as expensive or do people have higher expectations and this “save and wait to get it“ is dead and “it’s on credit get it now “ the way of life? I am sure there are some pretty horrific credit card balances out there!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 19, 2020)

Any way I digressed ..
I was grumpy because I wanted to purchase something off Amazon and send it to myself in Sweden. Unfortunately Amazon uk said no, go to Amazon Germany and pay an extra £50 for said item ... and I am like “go forth and multiply“ I’ll get delivered in the UK get the wife to re address it and Send it here. If it were alcohol I would understand as laws are tight in Sweden but it is not ...
Why are the public not allowed to indulge in the world economy?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Prob best not to try and bring reason to a convo with crazyface. He has zero clue what's going on outside his own little world.

Not sure how many of my mates my age (33) started out with 3 bed houses...

My mortgage at 15% would be £3600 a month over 29 years left on it

But hey let's allow crazy his little world where he is the only person that matters
		
Click to expand...


My colleague who is 30 last year has taken out a £400K, 35 year mortgage to be able to get the house he wants. I find that terrifying!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Any way I digressed ..
I was grumpy because I wanted to purchase something off Amazon and send it to myself in Sweden. Unfortunately Amazon uk said no, go to Amazon Germany and pay an extra £50 for said item ... and I am like “go forth and multiply“ I’ll get delivered in the UK get the wife to re address it and Send it here. If it were alcohol I would understand as laws are tight in Sweden but it is not ...
Why are the public not allowed to indulge in the world economy?
		
Click to expand...

Bloody Brexit innit?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Bloody Brexit innit?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it is ... I think it’s large non tax paying corporations making rules they are not entitled to but can enforce


----------



## Slab (Jun 19, 2020)

Could go into any one of five threads but, tour golf related random irritation re covid-19 
*
Why have the PGA not banned spitting? *
(with the pandemic it’s been made a £1k fine to spit outdoors here, can't think of any reason the tour wouldn't have considered this)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 19, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Any way I digressed ..
I was grumpy because I wanted to purchase something off Amazon and send it to myself in Sweden. Unfortunately Amazon uk said no, go to Amazon Germany and pay an extra £50 for said item ... and I am like “go forth and multiply“ I’ll get delivered in the UK get the wife to re address it and Send it here. If it were alcohol I would understand as laws are tight in Sweden but it is not ...
Why are the public not allowed to indulge in the world economy?
		
Click to expand...

That seems harsh. In the past I have bought from Amazon in Germany and France for delivery to the UK as they had the item significantly cheaper or simply in stock. I must have been lucky. I'm not sure why they don't allow it and just alter the freight aspect.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Just out of interest how much of your income in percentage was taken up by the mortgage? It might actually show the true disparity we see now or not...
I know that starting degree mechanical engineers were being offered £33k /annum, which was in my view very good considering they were pretty much blank pieces of paper but proven capable learners. The only problem is these wages were quick to escalate up and with some shrewd moves they could hit £60k in 5 yrs ... and still the paper would be pretty blank. This of cause is a great issue for an engineer who has 20 yrs experience as they will probably be struggling to see £60k + , despite being a fountain of technical knowledge. But this is the world we live in. I am sure the older engineer will be well into their mortgages and they will be lower due to the property value at the time of purchase..... it does make a really interesting discussion.
The point is, is life as expensive or do people have higher expectations and this “save and wait to get it“ is dead and “it’s on credit get it now “ the way of life? I am sure there are some pretty horrific credit card balances out there!
		
Click to expand...

I cant remember my salary back in 1975 but a great chunk of it went on the mortgage, the interest rate changed regularly as it was always set at about 2% above base rate and was as much as 15% and (probably) 10% as the low point. I know that when it went to 15% about 70% went on the mortgage. The upside though was that with inflation being around 10% wages, for me anyway, were being reviewed up to 4 times a year.

It seems to me that a lot of people have a lot more disposable income these days and that wages are generally higher and peoples lifestyles are generally much better these days as well as consumer goods being much cheaper by comparison.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2020)

Work is quiet, I just wrapped up pretty much what I had to do this week - except that somebody has scheduled a phone call with me for 3 o'clock this afternoon. *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



			It seems to me that a lot of people have a lot more disposable income these days and that wages are generally higher and peoples lifestyles are generally much better these days as *well as consumer goods being much cheaper by comparison*.
		
Click to expand...

I think the real point is your last bit. Since the 80’s the British consumer has demanded cheaper products so they can have it now, with no concern for longevity. Is it any wonder that the offspring of people of those times (and later) follow that mantra and take it further With everything?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I cant remember my salary back in 1975 but a great chunk of it went on the mortgage, the interest rate changed regularly as it was always set at about 2% above base rate and was as much as 15% and (probably) 10% as the low point. I know that when it went to 15% about 70% went on the mortgage. The upside though was that with inflation being around 10% wages, for me anyway, were being reviewed up to 4 times a year.

It seems to me that a lot of people have a lot more disposable income these days and that wages are generally higher and peoples lifestyles are generally much better these days as well as consumer goods being much cheaper by comparison.
		
Click to expand...

I think that’s the rub, a big percentage of your take home goes on your mortgage, it gets easier as you get pay rises, or interest rates drop. But I haven’t seen rental ever being cheaper than a mortgage ... so perhaps it’s the inability to get a deposit. I am sure if my son said to me Dad can I have a deposit I would say yes as long as you aren’t frittering it on cars , girls/ boys and booze! But he is only 7 at the moment so I have time to save up!


----------



## DRW (Jun 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I cant remember my salary back in 1975 but a great chunk of it went on the mortgage, the interest rate changed regularly as it was always set at about 2% above base rate and was as much as 15% and (probably) 10% as the low point. I know that when it went to 15% about 70% went on the mortgage. The upside though was that with inflation being around 10% wages, for me anyway, were being reviewed up to 4 times a year.

It seems to me that a lot of people have a lot more disposable income these days and that wages are generally higher and peoples lifestyles are generally much better these days as well as consumer goods being much cheaper by comparison.
		
Click to expand...

I would add, that in comparison to the 70 or 80s or even the 90s when interest briefly hit 15ish percentage(IIRC when we bought almost my whole salary paid the mortgage almost), a lot more households now have two earners, along with widgets being cheaper in relation to earnings.

You could not buy the same property with one 'equivalent' earner in todays terms.

The other thing to bare in mind, is that the debt leverage is far greater than in the 70, 80 or even the 90s(when I bought). With lowish wage inflation this is not a good thing and the chances of someone borrowing in the last ten years, paying off their mortgage early or seeing that debt inflated away, is much reduced. Todays world is that you are a debt slave for your life, even if you live cheaply and just have a mortgage.

Purely in debt levels and leverage, there is no comparison today verus the 70s/80s/early-mid 90s, I would take those debt ratios every day of the week (but with the technology of today).

I consider myself very lucky to have bought in the early 90s, it enable us to borrow at peak interest rates that dropped fairly fast, higher wages inflation, much cheap property prices and debt ratios and fairly stable job market by the mid 90s. Glad I wasn't born say 10-20 years later from that point, as my life would have been massively different with regards to levels of debt and living with them for my life and the freedom that no debt gives.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That seems harsh. In the past I have bought from Amazon in Germany and France for delivery to the UK as they had the item significantly cheaper or simply in stock. I must have been lucky. I'm not sure why they don't allow it and just alter the freight aspect.
		
Click to expand...

I go to the German site for electrical stuff, Sweden doesn’t have an Amazon from what I can tell. There usually isn’t a price deficit of note, the other example was a putter which was walked up by £20 between uk and Germany on Amazon. Golfbidder sold at the uk price plus small conversion fee, but it was the Swedish golfbidder site ( stock still the same , language isn’t 🤣)


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 19, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			My colleague who is 30 last year has taken out a £400K, 35 year mortgage to be able to get the house he wants. I find that terrifying!
		
Click to expand...

A few people I know have close to that , I'm lucky mines "only" 290.. which included additional 60 for extension last year.

When you speak to generation above they do find it scary to think but all my generation see is a 4 bed house in our area in the rental market is what 1500 pcm? Zoopla says £1800 for mine but take that with a pinch. I have 28 years left ATM, I fixed for 10 years last year to see out brexit and pay £1300 including overpayment. So long as my mortgage stays around that figure over the 18 years after that , with me being 33 and planning to retire in 27 years I should be able to clear it.. and it would have been cheaper than renting.

My best mate moved in with her bf during lockdown so they could see each other, he has a flat he owns with his ex. Now lockdown is easing it's got to be sold and split between them. Their both doing the sensible thing and moving back to parents for up to a year to save for a bigger deposit to get back on the ladder , the house prices their looking at for further out was what I paid for mine 6 years ago. Which just shows how crazy the market is even now


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 19, 2020)

Mortgages are the biggest mill stone you can have, but they are not the worst. 
If you can hang in there and play a good game you will have a pension scheme. People who rent will not, they are making someone else richer. 
I sat in meetings where futurists said people did not want to own stuff, they wanted experiences. 
That was a lie, if I can sell you something that you never own, my profits are enormous. So look at PCP deals and hire purchase deals, credit and interest rates... it’s all easy money for someone else and your lining that pocket. 
I think it explains car prices, I was not aware of how big the mark up was until I worked for one. I knew about the perfume houses paying more for the packaging than the perfume that was in the bottle. But I thought I was looking at 50-60% mark up on cars .. nah it’s way bigger than that.. it’s at least 5 x ... then there are the credit deals at 5+% Apr .. do you still want to own the latest and greatest ?? Especially when it is designed to die or look out of fashion? The point is car prices escalated up because people think they can afford it .. what you can afford is what you have in stone cold cash. On paper you may have something but when you convert it to cash it’s real value will be found out. 

Going to be an interesting couple of years ahead of us .. I like the stay at home work from home thing it’s positive. But there are going to be some people up the proverbial river without a paddle and possibly the boat will be repossessed as well.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 19, 2020)

When we got our mortgage just as I turned 30 we were paying 812pm, when the product finished our payments went down to 610pm, we were so used to paying 812 we just overpaid and now have a rather nice surplus of overpayments, so could take a mortgage holiday if we wanted/needed to.
We've decided to move and the wife has found the perfect one...but is crying because our house hasn't sold and the seller won't accept an offer until we've got a buyer.
Ours has been on a week but that's to long according to her 🙄


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 19, 2020)

As a 34 year old, I have about 55% equity in my £350k home. Got a bit lucky making £50k in 3 years in previous house, but I wouldnt have ever rented as its just burning money. I really feel for those who arent in a position to purchase a property as paying high rental rates whilst saving for a deposit must be hard.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 19, 2020)

When my parents bought their first house in 1964 a 3 bed Semi in High Wycombe cost £3500
Dad was earning £1000 a year and put down a deposit of £400

So that’s 3 1/2 times His sole salary / value

Fast forward 55 years and that same house changed hands last year for £350,000
Average salary around here say £50,000 joint, so that’s now 7 times JOINT salaries/ value

That’s a huge difference, 
Most deposits for first time buyers come from the bank of mum & dad or from an inheritance 

In the above example a £35000 deposit would leave a mortgage of £315,000 plus stamp duty and legals 
The mortgage repayment would be around £1550 per month over 25 years

Yeah the youngsters of today really have it easy don’t they 👍


----------



## chellie (Jun 19, 2020)

chellie said:



			My Footjoy winter boots would have kept my feet dry. Not a good look with my summer skort though
		
Click to expand...

Went with that option today. Kept my feet dry.


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

One of our fav neighbours putting their house on the market  especially as we were/are close to doing so and even moreso because theyve gone on a bit cheaper than we were planning too


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			When my parents bought their first house in 1964 a 3 bed Semi in High Wycombe cost £3500
Dad was earning £1000 a year and put down a deposit of £400

So that’s 3 1/2 times His sole salary / value

Fast forward 55 years and that same house changed hands last year for £350,000
Average salary around here say £50,000 joint, so that’s now 7 times JOINT salaries/ value

That’s a huge difference,
Most deposits for first time buyers come from the bank of mum & dad or from an inheritance

In the above example a £35000 deposit would leave a mortgage of £315,000 plus stamp duty and legals
The mortgage repayment would be around £1550 per month over 25 years

Yeah the youngsters of today really have it easy don’t they 👍
		
Click to expand...

I’m glad I live north. 350k for a semi!? I paid half that for a detached, drive, garage and conservatory.  You southerners have it hard!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 19, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			I’m glad I live north. 350k for a semi!? I paid half that for a detached, drive, garage and conservatory.  You southerners have it hard!
		
Click to expand...

Any where on the main line into London is expensive. I have never worked for anyone near London that pays London rates.. they force a commute. 
I was talking to a bloke about some work and he said the office was in London, so I asked what he was paying... the quality of life would not have been met even if he doubled it. Best to stay north...

Doesn‘t help when Alan Sugar suggests that working from home is not good for business either. Forcing people into pointless offices has to change .. showcase offices in London should be taxed, totally unnecessary. The environmental cost of having people commuting is also huge.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			When my parents bought their first house in 1964 a 3 bed Semi in High Wycombe cost £3500
Dad was earning £1000 a year and put down a deposit of £400

So that’s 3 1/2 times His sole salary / value

Fast forward 55 years and that same house changed hands last year for £350,000
Average salary around here say £50,000 joint, so that’s now 7 times JOINT salaries/ value

That’s a huge difference,
Most deposits for first time buyers come from the bank of mum & dad or from an inheritance

In the above example a £35000 deposit would leave a mortgage of £315,000 plus stamp duty and legals
The mortgage repayment would be around £1550 per month over 25 years

Yeah the youngsters of today really have it easy don’t they 👍
		
Click to expand...

I fear for My daughters getting on the market in the future 

Jobs aren't overly careers anymore it seems.. will they get any kind of well paid work to get even close to the market


----------



## Captainron (Jun 19, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Any where on the main line into London is expensive. I have never worked for anyone near London that pays London rates.. they force a commute.
I was talking to a bloke about some work and he said the office was in London, so I asked what he was paying... the quality of life would not have been met even if he doubled it. Best to stay north...

Doesn‘t help when Alan Sugar suggests that working from home is not good for business either. Forcing people into pointless offices has to change .. showcase offices in London should be taxed, totally unnecessary. The environmental cost of having people commuting is also huge.
		
Click to expand...

I think that a lot of firms will look at allowing people to work from home a lot more. Only having to go in a couple of times a week instead of every day looks very possible.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 19, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Any where on the main line into London is expensive. I have never worked for anyone near London that pays London rates.. they force a commute.
I was talking to a bloke about some work and he said the office was in London, so I asked what he was paying... the quality of life would not have been met even if he doubled it. Best to stay north...

Doesn‘t help when Alan Sugar suggests that working from home is not good for business either. Forcing people into pointless offices has to change .. showcase offices in London should be taxed, totally unnecessary. The environmental cost of having people commuting is also huge.
		
Click to expand...

My wife worked in London for a couple of years to help on a tax job, we got a flat at Liverpool Street station, but her wages were nothing like the ‘londoner’ doing the same job, apparently a large mark up on wages called the ‘London wage’


----------



## Dando (Jun 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I think that a lot of firms will look at allowing people to work from home a lot more. Only having to go in a couple of times a week instead of every day looks very possible.
		
Click to expand...

My firm have given us the option of going into the office when it reopens or continue working from home


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 19, 2020)

BrianM said:



			My wife worked in London for a couple of years to help on a tax job, we got a flat at Liverpool Street station, but her wages were nothing like the ‘londoner’ doing the same job, apparently a large mark up on wages called the ‘London wage’
		
Click to expand...

It used to be called "London Weighting" ... just checked and according to Google it still is:

https://www.perkbox.com/uk/resources/blog/london-weighting-what-is-it-and-who-is-entitled-to-it


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 19, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Mortgages are the biggest mill stone you can have, but they are not the worst. 
If you can hang in there and play a good game you will have a pension scheme. People who rent will not, they are making someone else richer. 
I sat in meetings where futurists said people did not want to own stuff, they wanted experiences. 
That was a lie, if I can sell you something that you never own, my profits are enormous. So look at PCP deals and hire purchase deals, credit and interest rates... it’s all easy money for someone else and your lining that pocket. 
I think it explains car prices, I was not aware of how big the mark up was until I worked for one. I knew about the perfume houses paying more for the packaging than the perfume that was in the bottle. But I thought I was looking at 50-60% mark up on cars .. nah it’s way bigger than that.. it’s at least 5 x ... then there are the credit deals at 5+% Apr .. do you still want to own the latest and greatest ?? Especially when it is designed to die or look out of fashion? The point is car prices escalated up because people think they can afford it .. what you can afford is what you have in stone cold cash. On paper you may have something but when you convert it to cash it’s real value will be found out. 

Going to be an interesting couple of years ahead of us .. I like the stay at home work from home thing it’s positive. But there are going to be some people up the proverbial river without a paddle and possibly the boat will be repossessed as well.
		
Click to expand...

I like the idea of paying cash. 30k on a loan is xxx a month for xxx months. If you saved up 30k, would you spend it all on a car? I doubt it. You would want to hold some back. 
But 30k on the tick is more like 35k or more, but because it doesn't come out in one go, people are happy to spend it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 20, 2020)

Having to block ex girlfriend on Facebook after she sent a snotty message 🙄


----------



## Captainron (Jun 20, 2020)

London. I am not a massive fan of the place. I can do 2 days and then I have to get the fudge out! Just too big and up its own backside for me.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2020)

Captainron said:



			London. I am not a massive fan of the place. I can do 2 days and then I have to get the fudge out! Just too big and up its own backside for me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm down to a matter of hours of London tolerance these days....if I didnt ever have to go there again I wouldn't be upset...


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 20, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			And what age group are responsible for the total lack of council houses after those renting them were encouraged to buy them, which has forever distorted the housing market?
Or shall we continue to blame the youngsters of today?
		
Click to expand...

Well it wasn't me. You can't attack my irritation by throwing something I had nowt to do with back.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 20, 2020)

Captainron said:



			London. I am not a massive fan of the place. I can do 2 days and then I have to get the fudge out! Just too big and up its own backside for me.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think it's "up it's own backside"?  I don't like London. Big smelly horrible place. But I'm interested to know why you say what you did.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 20, 2020)

Should've been going West Ham today


----------



## Neilds (Jun 20, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Should've been going West Ham today
		
Click to expand...

Surely this is in the wrong thread 😀😀😀😀


----------



## pendodave (Jun 20, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Should've been going West Ham today
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I've a mate who's a wolves fan currently living in paris.we try and catch this game every year. I've only ever seen wolves beat us, so more a blessed relief than a random irritation i suppose....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2020)

Captainron said:



			London. I am not a massive fan of the place. I can do 2 days and then I have to get the fudge out!* Just too big and up its own backside* for me.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were describing yourself for a moment Cam...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Should've been going West Ham today
		
Click to expand...




Neilds said:



			Surely this is in the wrong thread 😀😀😀😀
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, should be in things that gladden the heart.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2020)

Back to the irritations; Sainsburys Self-Scan.

Did a £240 shop today, get to the checkout, everything packed.  Selected for a random check scan.  Scans 3 items; "Oh, it doesn't recognise something that is in your basket."  "So what do we do?"  "You'll have to unpack it and put it all through the checkout; it sometimes loses connection, it's one of those things...".

The scanner keeps a running total as you go round.  So, having unpacked, manually scanned & repacked everything, the checkout operator came to a total lower than the one I had self-scanned in...


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Back to the irritations; Sainsburys Self-Scan.

Did a £240 shop today, get to the checkout, everything packed.  Selected for a random check scan.  Scans 3 items; "Oh, it doesn't recognise something that is in your basket."  "So what do we do?"  "You'll have to unpack it and put it all through the checkout; it sometimes loses connection, it's one of those things...".

The scanner keeps a running total as you go round.  So, having unpacked, manually scanned & repacked everything, the checkout operator came to a total lower than the one I had self-scanned in... 

Click to expand...

Think I would have walked out. Tech failure makes my blood boil!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Think I would have walked out. Tech failure makes my blood boil!
		
Click to expand...

Trust me, I was close.  If it had been easier to retrieve the bags and leave them to sort out the mess  I probably would have.


----------



## Ted-on-tour (Jun 20, 2020)

Wife quizzing me about golf timescale this morning as she wanted to go and deliver Fathers day cards/gifts, only to turn the Faff meter up to 11 when I got back rather than actually getting ready.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 20, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Me too. I've a mate who's a wolves fan currently living in paris.we try and catch this game every year. I've only ever seen wolves beat us, so more a blessed relief than a random irritation i suppose....
		
Click to expand...

I went when Traore scored late, was great day out but the view was awful.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Definitely, should be in things that gladden the heart. 

Click to expand...

It might be a terrible football ground but I'd still love it today.


----------



## fundy (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Back to the irritations; Sainsburys Self-Scan.

Did a £240 shop today, get to the checkout, everything packed.  Selected for a random check scan.  Scans 3 items; "Oh, it doesn't recognise something that is in your basket."  "So what do we do?"  "You'll have to unpack it and put it all through the checkout; it sometimes loses connection, it's one of those things...".

The scanner keeps a running total as you go round.  So, having unpacked, manually scanned & repacked everything, the checkout operator came to a total lower than the one I had self-scanned in... 

Click to expand...


someones been in for the buy 6 get 25% off deal


----------



## pendodave (Jun 20, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			I went when Traore scored late, was great day out but the view was awful.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I loved the way we turned a last minute free kick into a goal against...
Was also at our 3-1 home defeat at upton park a few years back. 
The only time i havent seen wolves win is when we've gone elsewhere because wolves were in a lower division.(millwall and fulham).


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Sue Lawley. While working from home I have been listening to old desert island discs episodes on podcasts for background noise. She is obsessed with how much money her guest makes.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			someones been in for the buy 6 get 25% off deal 

Click to expand...

Not one bottle of wine in there.


----------



## fundy (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not one bottle of wine in there. 

Click to expand...


wasnt one in my order either


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 20, 2020)

Discovering that travellers or as I see them “people who live in caravans/motor homes” are classed as an ethnic minority group. 

Just how!?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2020)

Neal Maupay.  In fact, any professional player that "leaves one on" a fellow professional when they've got no chance of winning the ball.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Back to the irritations; Sainsburys Self-Scan.

Did a £240 shop today, get to the checkout, everything packed.  Selected for a random check scan.  Scans 3 items; "Oh, it doesn't recognise something that is in your basket."  "So what do we do?"  "You'll have to unpack it and put it all through the checkout; it sometimes loses connection, it's one of those things...".

The scanner keeps a running total as you go round.  So, having unpacked, manually scanned & repacked everything, the checkout operator came to a total lower than the one I had self-scanned in... 

Click to expand...

Completely agree. I think you should actually get a discount for using them seeing as technically you are doing their job for them


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			Completely agree. I think you should actually get a discount for using them seeing as technically you are doing their job for them 

Click to expand...

If they weren't aware of that train of thought at North Cheam previously, they certainly are now!!


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 20, 2020)

rosecott said:



			You can't even give cash away now - nobody wants to take it.
		
Click to expand...

 The day before lockdown I sold a turntable and a laptop. The cash is still sat in the draw.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			Susanna Reid.
All big and brave when Piers the Organ is not about.
		
Click to expand...

 I used to love watching her on the beeb. I dislike Piers Morgan so much that the sight of her still is not enough to make me watch ITV in the morning.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 20, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Doesn't it occur to you that whilst our interest rates may have averaged around 11% my first house bought in 1975 cost £9,700 and that was a brand new 3 bedroom semi. Apparently £9700 in 1975 equates to about £89,000 now, which wouldn't buy a beach hut down in Kent
		
Click to expand...


 A few years back I noticed my first house bought for £9.5K in 1977 was on the market for £500K.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 20, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Discovering that travellers or as I see them “people who live in caravans/motor homes” are classed as an ethnic minority group.

Just how!?
		
Click to expand...

 just imagine if they were an ethnic *majority* group


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			If they weren't aware of that train of thought at North Cheam previously, they certainly are now!!
		
Click to expand...

That brings back grim memories. Use to do a weekly shop for my mum there and it was a nightmare store. My mate lives close and he'd rather travel to New Malden for the Tesco than go five minutes down the road to use Sainsbury's. Not sure why this store seems so disorganised and staff so vague and unhelpful


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2020)

Apparently it is my fault that Mrs. BiM can’t remember her Zoom password, and it’s definitely my fault that she has been locked out of Zoom because she kept punching the wrong one in.


----------



## Dando (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apparently it is my fault that Mrs. BiM can’t remember her Zoom password, and it’s definitely my fault that she has been locked out of Zoom because she kept punching the wrong one in.
		
Click to expand...

You changed it didn’t you!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apparently it is my fault that Mrs. BiM can’t remember her Zoom password, and it’s definitely my fault that she has been locked out of Zoom because she kept punching the wrong one in.
		
Click to expand...

I never get that.. simple forgot password .. reset in 2 mins job done

Don't get why people enter the wrong password more than twice .. just reset it.. saves so much agg


----------



## chrisd (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apparently it is my fault that Mrs. BiM can’t remember her Zoom password, and it’s definitely my fault that she has been locked out of Zoom because she kept punching the wrong one in.
		
Click to expand...

I know who I'd blame 👍👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I know who I'd blame 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Yes, so do I but you weren’t here.


----------



## trevor (Jun 21, 2020)

People that get interviewed on the news and don’t want to be identified so they blurr their faces out a little bit and film them from every angle. Anyone that knows them must be able to recognise them. Why don’t they just not show them.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 21, 2020)

That usually happens because they did not get the person's name and without said permission, they cannot be shown on some programmes.


----------



## drdel (Jun 21, 2020)

One word or emojie only posts.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 21, 2020)

drdel said:



			One word or emojie only posts.
		
Click to expand...

Yup


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 21, 2020)

The world not learning again.. holidays re starting


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			The world not learning again.. holidays re starting
		
Click to expand...

The World not learning would be some Chinese idiot doing Bat and Pangolin stir fry for dinner.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The World not learning would be some Chinese idiot doing Bat and Pangolin stir fry for dinner.
		
Click to expand...

And down a dark alley in old Wuhan town tonight.......


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 21, 2020)

Tyre light came on 5 mins from work 

Left 3 hours, topped them up. Found a nail.. right on the boarder or maybe repairable .. however meh it's the budget tyre that came with car that I wasn't a fan of being on the car 

2 new fronts ordered for Wednesday


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 22, 2020)

Internet outage across the city.. bit of a pain as I need an executive decision today to start stuff moving. 
Plus why don’t the service providers have back up plans for failures??


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The World not learning would be some Chinese idiot doing Bat and Pangolin stir fry for dinner.
		
Click to expand...

They’re my favourite meats to use in a stir fry


----------



## PaulS (Jun 22, 2020)

I thought that once the golf returned the nonsense on the forum would stop , seems it’s increased .

Looks like the forum is just dominated by a few posters , certainly not a good look for any new posters arriving , especially ones from an ethnic minority


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 22, 2020)

PaulS said:



			I thought that once the golf returned the nonsense on the forum would stop , seems it’s increased .

Looks like the forum is just dominated by a few posters , certainly not a good look for any new posters arriving , especially ones from an ethnic minority
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting the forum has some racist undertones?


----------



## rosecott (Jun 22, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Are you suggesting the forum has some racist undertones?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps not, but have a slight feeling that you might.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 22, 2020)

I wasn’t suggesting anything 

What the forum right now reminds me off is those snobby members golf clubs where committee members rule the place with an iron rod and there are the old stayers that can say what they want , do what they want and it appears anyone with middle thinking is drowned out by the loud far right and left.

Everything that is bad about golf is being displayed all over the place. I’m glad people looking to take up the game don’t use this place for a reference. Some great Facebook groups which are very open and welcoming.


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2020)

PaulS said:



			I wasn’t suggesting anything

What the forum right now reminds me off is those snobby members golf clubs where committee members rule the place with an iron rod and there are the old stayers that can say what they want , do what they want and it appears anyone with middle thinking is drowned out by the loud far right and left.

Everything that is bad about golf is being displayed all over the place. I’m glad people looking to take up the game don’t use this place for a reference. Some great Facebook groups which are very open and welcoming.
		
Click to expand...

this forum is open and welcome


----------



## PaulS (Jun 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			this forum is open and welcome
		
Click to expand...

It’s quite clearly not , read the political threads , read the threads about the recent issues with racism - it may look open and welcome if on the inside but it’s clear looking at those threads that there is a very dominant area within the spectrum.


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2020)

PaulS said:



			It’s quite clearly not , read the political threads , read the threads about the recent issues with racism - it may look open and welcome if on the inside but it’s clear looking at those threads that there is a very dominant area within the spectrum.
		
Click to expand...

I come on here mainly for the golf - I will pop in on the other threads every so often but that's about it.

if you don't like it then leave or don't visit those threads


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 22, 2020)

PaulS said:



			It’s quite clearly not , read the political threads , read the threads about the recent issues with racism - it may look open and welcome if on the inside but it’s clear looking at those threads that there is a very dominant area within the spectrum.
		
Click to expand...

That’s 2 areas you are using to judge the whole forum! The forum is a reflection on real life, ie, people with different views, different experiences etc, filled with some great people.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 22, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			That’s 2 areas you are using to judge the whole forum! The forum is a reflection on real life, ie, people with different views, different experiences etc, filled with some great people.
		
Click to expand...

It’s two very prominent areas and indeed threads of the forum is it not ? I suspect it gives a very fair reflection of what people would see


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 22, 2020)

PaulS said:



			It’s two very prominent areas and indeed threads of the forum is it not ? I suspect it gives a very fair reflection of what people would see
		
Click to expand...

No they’re not, 3-6 months time you will see 2 other threads dominating discussion. What’s discussed is what is going on in the World at any one time.

The only issue with this or any other social media platform is that you’ll come across people and opinions you wouldn’t tolerate face to face, there are 3 people on here I wouldn’t pee on if they were on fire, the rest I’d happily meet, play Golf, share a beer etc.

Don’t let the annoying minority (of which I’m probably seen as one) put you off, this forum is filled with some great people.


----------



## Crow (Jun 22, 2020)

PaulS said:



			It’s two very prominent areas and indeed threads of the forum is it not ? I suspect it gives a very fair reflection of what people would see
		
Click to expand...

I too come here for the golf, if I wanted to debate politics or race then I'd find a suitable forum.

That a small number of people like to debate politics, race and other non-golf topics on a golf forum is up to them, I generally ignore those threads, and also the football related ones.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 22, 2020)

PaulS said:



			I wasn’t suggesting anything

*What the forum right now reminds me off is those snobby members golf clubs where committee members rule the place with an iron rod *and there are the old stayers that can say what they want , do what they want and it appears anyone with middle thinking is drowned out by the loud far right and left.

Everything that is bad about golf is being displayed all over the place. I’m glad people looking to take up the game don’t use this place for a reference. Some great Facebook groups which are very open and welcoming.
		
Click to expand...

And some people might take exception to someone making sweeping generalisations on how golf clubs are run.


----------



## chellie (Jun 22, 2020)

PaulS said:



			I thought that once the golf returned the nonsense on the forum would stop , seems it’s increased .

Looks like the forum is just dominated by a few posters , certainly not a good look for any new posters arriving , especially ones from an ethnic minority
		
Click to expand...

Have you reported the posts.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 22, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			I got my first mortgage last year. Your stress tested to 17% for affordability. At least I was anyway with NatWest. Though my rate 3%. Mortgage is £700 pm.

Wish I lived in your day when houses where realistic prices!
		
Click to expand...

When I bought my first 2 bed house, I could just, ONLY JUST, pass the criteria to obtain a maortgage. The value of this 2 bed, not 3 BED WITH A GARDEN as todays kids are buying. was £16k. My pay was considered good at the time and with a giant company so the bank felt I was ok. but I only just could get £16K. The same now is about £120K. So tell me how the kids are buying new 3 beds?


----------



## Neilds (Jun 22, 2020)

rosecott said:



			And some people might take exception to someone making sweeping generalisations on how golf clubs are run.
		
Click to expand...

And he is basically saying we are all racists on the forum. Personally not very happy with that


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			When I bought my first 2 bed house, I could just, ONLY JUST, pass the criteria to obtain a maortgage. The value of this 2 bed, not 3 BED WITH A GARDEN as todays kids are buying. was £16k. My pay was considered good at the time and with a giant company so the bank felt I was ok. but I only just could get £16K. The same now is about £120K. So tell me how the kids are buying new 3 beds?
		
Click to expand...

Your bitterness is so strong...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2020)

PaulS said:



			It’s two very prominent areas and indeed threads of the forum is it not ? I suspect it gives a very fair reflection of what people would see
		
Click to expand...

I never look in the racism or Brexit threads since I don't come here for politics, I come here for light chat with like-minded golf fans. And I'm not seeing very much racism in the topics I frequent. So just pick and choose what you look it, or just don't come here at all. Or better yet, if you do see racism then make sure you highlight that, call them out, do anything you can to try and stop it. Rather than just whinging about it elsewhere.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2020)

Amazon's completely useless customer service.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			When I bought my first 2 bed house, I could just, ONLY JUST, pass the criteria to obtain a maortgage. The value of this 2 bed, not 3 BED WITH A GARDEN as todays kids are buying. was £16k. My pay was considered good at the time and with a giant company so the bank felt I was ok. but I only just could get £16K. The same now is about £120K. So tell me how the kids are buying new 3 beds?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno.  I bought my first property in 1985/86.  A small two bedroom (one being a small single) flat in Bristol - in a great location.  It cost me £35,000.  I was earning £10.5k, and had £3k saved and borrowed from my folks for a deposit.   3x salary plus deposit - mortgage and job both done. 

Just looked on Zoopla and last time the flat was sold was 2017 - for £284,000 (current estimate £300k-£332k can probably be discounted).

It was the perfect little flat for a young 'recently qualified' single systems engineer.  And with what I was paid it was affordable.  If my equivalent new graduate today were earning £40k - save up deposit of 10% = £28.5k (though how the heck do you do that whilst renting) and then 6.5x salary.  Madness I say.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2020)

The wife answering the door to the neighbour rather than me...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 22, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			When I bought my first 2 bed house, I could just, ONLY JUST, pass the criteria to obtain a maortgage. The value of this 2 bed, not 3 BED WITH A GARDEN as todays kids are buying. was £16k. My pay was considered good at the time and with a giant company so the bank felt I was ok. but I only just could get £16K. The same now is about £120K. So tell me how the kids are buying new 3 beds?
		
Click to expand...

Have you thought that perhaps those "kids" are trying to buy what they might feel their fore-ever home rather than spending £10k on moving fees each time?
Do I assume  your first mortgage was a 100% affair? 
Try getting that percentage now, us oldies have screwed it up for those kids you bitch about.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Have you thought that perhaps those "kids" are trying to buy what they might feel their fore-ever home rather than spending £10k on moving fees each time?
Do I assume  your first mortgage was a 100% affair?
Try getting that percentage now, us oldies have screwed it up for those kids you bitch about.
		
Click to expand...

Most people I know moved into smaller houses in areas that were outside where they really wanted to get on ladder and used the price rises to climb the ladder 

We went straight in with the 3 bed option but much later I was 27

5 years later we used basically what we had paid off to get it extended into a 4 bed 2 bathroom as our forever home 

Many didn't have that option due to prices here but we were lucky with timing .. house dropped 20k due to the seller about to miss out on their new build .. fell from top of our range to just right

First time buyers .. zero chain as they were going in a new build 

28 day completion 

Stars aligned


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The wife answering the door to the neighbour rather than me... 

Click to expand...

Fit and friendly?😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Fit and friendly?😉
		
Click to expand...

No, 15 weeks of them & their builders ripping the proverbial of us as we had to work at home during lockdown whilst they had a loft extension.  Then she turns up with a 10 bob bottle of plonk and says sorry for the inconvenience and thinks everything is hunky dory.  We asked them on numerous occasions to rein them in, nothing done and the _piece de resistance_ was the builders who turned up on the VE Day Bank Holiday and clattered their way through the two minute silence that every other household in the street observed.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 22, 2020)

Being on the phone for over an hour to cancel my virgin tv and phone and just have internet. For them to cut me off instead of putting me on hold!!!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, 15 weeks of them & their builders ripping the proverbial of us as we had to work at home during lockdown whilst they had a loft extension.  Then she turns up with a 10 bob bottle of plonk and says sorry for the inconvenience and thinks everything is hunky dory.  We asked them on numerous occasions to rein them in, nothing done and the _piece de resistance_ was the builders who turned up on the VE Day Bank Holiday and clattered their way through the two minute silence that every other household in the street observed.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that does sound crap. 👎

Really hate selfish neighbours... I used to whinge about the old people’s home  over the road, the deaf old girls used to have their TVs on max In the evening. 
Council closed it down and sold the site to a Housing Association! I didn’t know I was born!☹️


----------



## BrianM (Jun 22, 2020)

PaulS said:



			I thought that once the golf returned the nonsense on the forum would stop , seems it’s increased .

Looks like the forum is just dominated by a few posters , certainly not a good look for any new posters arriving , especially ones from an ethnic minority
		
Click to expand...

9/10 guys on here are decent people in my opinion, your always going to get the odd one..... that’s the normal for forums in my opinion, as a member of several 😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Ah that does sound crap. 👎

Really hate selfish neighbours... I used to whinge about the old people’s home  over the road, the deaf old girls used to have their TVs on max In the evening.
Council closed it down and sold the site to a Housing Association! I didn’t know I was born!☹️
		
Click to expand...

I get they need the space & it has to be done, but there was absolutely no consideration.  First Sunday that you could go out, thought I'd take the motorbike for a ride.  Garage is at the bottom of the garden, accessed by a shared road between the houses.  Go out, builders van in the alley, about 30 sheets of something leant up against it & obviously I'm not going anywhere.  

I wouldn't have bawled her out, but I'd have politely declined it, explained why & shut the door; but the Mrs. would rather not be confrontational about it, so they're laughing and I'm the one seething.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2020)

Public tennis courts I was at earlier, there are four courts there, it's first come first served, people tend to just sit on the grass and wait for someone to leave and a 'queue' is formed by who got there first. There's no obligation for people to finish playing, but there was a pair of blokes on the far end court sitting down for a ten minute cigarette break every couple of games! That's just obnoxious and downright rude. Complete oblivious to the fact that there were about 4 groups waiting for a court, they'd been there at least two hours by all accounts and as I say, quite happy to sit for a break and fag. Me and my mate got on a different court, at one point we changed ends, played two games, changed ends again and in that whole time the guys on the end were still sat down. Unbelievable.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 23, 2020)

Darren Bent


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 23, 2020)

Had some very sad news yesterday, I cannot go into details but due to this I am "irritated" (to say the least) by

The Police (by all accounts not really their fault / hands tied and all that), Social Services (utterly useless and incompetent), The British "Snowflake" public who have brought this situation about.  


Sorry to be so cryptic. But it's only going to get worse in my opinion unless there is a huge reversal of how we deal with these things, by which I mean go back 50+ years.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Had some very sad news yesterday, I cannot go into details but due to this I am "irritated" (to say the least) by

The Police (by all accounts not really their fault / hands tied and all that), Social Services (utterly useless and incompetent), The British "Snowflake" public who have brought this situation about. 


Sorry to be so cryptic. But it's only going to get worse in my opinion unless there is a huge reversal of how we deal with these things, *by which I mean go back 50+ years.*

Click to expand...

I think you're already there.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 23, 2020)

The 3 under/3 over "nett" brigade.

Was talking to a lad I used to play with  the other day and he was telling me how good his golf has been recently . He's off 15 then proceeded to tell me he went round 3 over and i said jesus christ that's some round for you he replied " no I was disappointed" I was stunned until he told me he was talking "nett". Shook my head and walked away.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 23, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			The 3 under/3 over "nett" brigade.

Was talking to a lad I used to play with  the other day and he was telling me how good his golf has been recently . He's off 15 then proceeded to tell me he went round 3 over and i said jesus christ that's some round for you he replied " no I was disappointed" I was stunned until he told me he was talking "nett". Shook my head and walked away.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like he had 33pts and a couple of blobs.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 23, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Sounds like he had 33pts and a couple of blobs.
		
Click to expand...

Which really means 37 points...if he played those holes like he usually does.


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Sounds like he had 33pts and a couple of blobs.
		
Click to expand...

3 worse than level 2s


----------



## Rooter (Jun 23, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Which really means 37 points...if he played those holes like he usually does.
		
Click to expand...

Hehe! this is the equivalent to what has happened on Strava. (social media, stats recording etc for running and cycling) Recently they added a measurement of elapsed time. This has caught lots of people out bragging! Basically, they have run a bit quickly, stopped the watch, had a breather, then started the watch again and continued! (add this up 3,4,5 times a run)

Then people have been boasting about a new PB or milestone! But you look at the elapsed time, and their 48 minutes 10k run, actually was 48 minutes of running, in a 90minute window!! 

There is an account on twitter especially for outing people like this, @stravawankers its a very funny read sometimes!!


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2020)

Turns out a cricket ball is a natural vector of disease, who knew after all these years 

So for any golfers moaning about the fact that they cant play play exactly the format they want just be grateful youre not a club cricketer who probably wont get a game until April now!


----------



## GB72 (Jun 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			Turns out a cricket ball is a natural vector of disease, who knew after all these years 

So for any golfers moaning about the fact that they cant play play exactly the format they want just be grateful youre not a club cricketer who probably wont get a game until April now!
		
Click to expand...

My brother and his son are so annoyed about this.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 23, 2020)

PaulS said:



			It’s two very prominent areas and indeed threads of the forum is it not ? I suspect it gives a very fair reflection of what people would see
		
Click to expand...

To be honest when it comes to ethicity, politics and religion things are never ever going to go well in conversation because people are all very different. Part and parcel of being a human. 

If those particular threads aren’t to your taste then just ignore them and stick to what you like.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			Turns out a cricket ball is a natural vector of disease, who knew after all these years 

So for any golfers moaning about the fact that they cant play play exactly the format they want just be grateful youre not a club cricketer who probably wont get a game until April now!
		
Click to expand...

Fast bowlers across the world devastated as this is probably the end of saliva being used to shine the ball.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 23, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Hehe! this is the equivalent to what has happened on Strava. (social media, stats recording etc for running and cycling) Recently they added a measurement of elapsed time. This has caught lots of people out bragging! Basically, they have run a bit quickly, stopped the watch, had a breather, then started the watch again and continued! (add this up 3,4,5 times a run)

Then people have been boasting about a new PB or milestone! But you look at the elapsed time, and their 48 minutes 10k run, actually was 48 minutes of running, in a 90minute window!!

*There is an account on twitter especially for outing people like this, @stravawankers its a very funny read sometimes!!*

Click to expand...

😂😂

I dont think he was trying to lie to me, maybe he thinks  hes better than he really is and has been caught up in the moment.

I think this "nett" handicap chat is a recent thing in and around  golf clubs. I'd never heard of it til recently.


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Fast bowlers across the world devastated as this is probably the end of saliva being used to shine the ball.
		
Click to expand...

think of the sweetie producers and the lost business


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			Turns out a cricket ball is a natural vector of disease, who knew after all these years 

So for any golfers moaning about the fact that they cant play play exactly the format they want just be grateful youre not a club cricketer who probably wont get a game until April now!
		
Click to expand...


Maybe Boris is right, 10 of Pakistan party about to tour England have tested positive


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			think of the sweetie producers and the lost business 

Click to expand...

The return of sandpaper is imminent, albeit only very fine grains.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			Turns out a cricket ball is a natural vector of disease, who knew after all these years 

So for any golfers moaning about the fact that they cant play play exactly the format they want just be grateful youre not a club cricketer who probably wont get a game until April now!
		
Click to expand...

That's weird, can't they just clean and disinfect the ball every over? Or get the bowler to wear disposable gloves to bowl maybe?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That's weird, can't they just clean and disinfect the ball every over? *Or get the bowler to wear disposable gloves to bowl maybe?*

Click to expand...

How often would they need to change gloves? Could they grip the ball still? How about the fielders? Would they stop every few overs to wash hands?

Disinfecting the ball would probably trash it, delay the game too much. 

It really is not practical.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That's weird, can't they just clean and disinfect the ball every over? *Or get the bowler to wear disposable gloves to bowl maybe?*

Click to expand...

In my best McEnroe voice “ you cannot be serious”? 😂😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How often would they need to change gloves? Could they grip the ball still? How about the fielders? Would they stop every few overs to wash hands?

Disinfecting the ball would probably trash it, delay the game too much.

It really is not practical.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know anything about cricket. I thought cricketers would put up with anything that makes it possible to play. To answer the fielders question I guess every time they catch or throw the ball. I dunno.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			Maybe Boris is right, 10 of Pakistan party about to tour England have tested positive 

Click to expand...

Add to that the tennis players coming down with it......does make you wonder if some sports are coming g back too early..


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			In my best McEnroe voice “ you cannot be serious”? 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Really doesn't bother me, I hate cricket. Just surprised there isn't a way to make it work. I'm hoping we're allowed to play football by September/October for the new season, but if they can't even play cricket then how does a contact sport work? It doesn't bode well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*I don't know anything about cricket.* I thought cricketers would put up with anything that makes it possible to play. To answer the fielders question I guess every time they catch or throw the ball. I dunno.
		
Click to expand...

That statement is such an open goal but i will behave . In simple terms, no it is not really practical if the ball itself is a problem.


----------



## Slab (Jun 23, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			The 3 under/3 over "nett" brigade.

Was talking to a lad I used to play with  the other day and he was telling me how good his golf has been recently . He's off 15 then proceeded to tell me he went round 3 over and i said jesus christ that's some round for you he replied " no I was disappointed" I was stunned until he told me he was talking "nett". Shook my head and walked away.
		
Click to expand...

Someone telling me a score from social golf doesn’t usually register with me (I just smile and say ‘_well done_’ or ‘_ouch_’ depending on the tone they used etc) but I admit I’d be a bit lost if folks went round giving me their gross score for a comp.
No way I can remember what everyone’s handicap is


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 23, 2020)

Slab said:



			Someone telling me a score from social golf doesn’t usually register with me (I just smile and say ‘_well done_’ or ‘_ouch_’ depending on the tone they used etc) but I admit I’d be a bit lost if folks went round giving me their gross score for a comp.
No way I can remember what everyone’s handicap is 

Click to expand...

Exactly. Instead of saying 3 under nett, 67 nett or 39points will do. 😉


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 23, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Exactly. Instead of saying 3 under nett, 67 nett or 39points will do. 😉
		
Click to expand...

With a blob 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2020)

Is it me or does anyone find the prospect of Pakistan touring when ten players have tested positive already https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/53149897 rather disconcerting


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 23, 2020)

Drawing an anatomically correct penis and balls on Mrs Colch's leg with spray on sun-cream when she fell asleep in a chair in the garden today and it not showing up in the sunburn on her legs.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 23, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Drawing an anatomically correct penis and balls on Mrs Colch's leg with spray on sun-cream when she fell asleep in a chair in the garden today and it not showing up in the sunburn on her legs.
		
Click to expand...

You did that to a woman who bought you a bottle of Laphroaig?  You don't deserve it, send it to me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2020)

The NASCAR noose incident, widely touted as further evidence of racism, turning out to be no such thing.  And the irritation is the fact that has been widely reported as a dreadful racial slur BEFORE any investigation had taken place.  Now that has taken place, it would appear that it is the garage door pull rope, and has been that way since late 2019...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/motorsport/53159686


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 24, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You did that to a woman who bought you a bottle of Laphroaig?  You don't deserve it, send it to me.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to, but unfortunately it seems to have evaporated, as there's none left in the bottle. Damn this hot weather we're having.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 24, 2020)

Doing an endurance race on Gran Turismo on the PlayStation and near the end, one of the computer cars suddenly puts in two laps 10 seconds faster than anything I could possibly do to catch me and pass me with five minutes left.  It then slows down to normal speed and stays just in front for the rest of the race.   No other car does better than a 1:33 round Monza and this thing does two 1:23s.   It went past me down the main straight like I was standing still.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The NASCAR noose incident, widely touted as further evidence of racism, turning out to be no such thing.  And the irritation is the fact that has been widely reported as a dreadful racial slur BEFORE any investigation had taken place.  Now that has taken place, it would appear that it is the garage door pull rope, and has been that way since late 2019...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/motorsport/53159686

Click to expand...

I didn't read the details of that story, but when I first heard they'd found a noose I did think to myself "isn't that just a bit of a rope?". Strange.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2020)

Facebook posts from friends or relatives. More accurately, the re-posts, shares etc of posts that are borderline racist, at best promote incredibly stupid comments. I had a spell of replying and correcting ignorance but the avalanche of these has become too great. The recent protests have brought the worst out of a number or people. Time to do some unfollowing.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Facebook posts from friends or relatives. More accurately, the re-posts, shares etc of posts that are borderline racist, at best promote incredibly stupid comments. I had a spell of replying and correcting ignorance but the avalanche of these has become too great. The recent protests have brought the worst out of a number or people. Time to do some unfollowing.
		
Click to expand...

I'm seeing the same, the random irritation for me is that on here, if anything is seen right or wrongly as even remotely racist, they've been getting labelled as far right or right wing.
The out and out racist posts I've seen on Facebook are from those who have also been posting nasty comments about the Tories and are massive Corbyn fans.
Just thought it was a touch ironic 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm seeing the same, the random irritation for me is that on here, if anything is seen right or wrongly as even remotely racist, they've been getting labelled as far right or right wing.
The out and out racist posts I've seen on Facebook are from those who have also been posting nasty comments about the Tories and are massive Corbyn fans.
Just thought it was a touch ironic 😂
		
Click to expand...

I clearly have more right wing relatives than left . Ignorance works both ways, daft to think otherwise. Not all things have been race related but it has definitely showed that being at home with little to do has not been good for a lot of people. It has amplified tucked away beliefs, on all sides of the spectrum. The method of FB feeding more news and posts that are similar to someone's own views, creating a perfect echo chamber, just add to the justification as well.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2020)

Getting a couple of emails from Gov.UK - it's how Driving instructors are going to fi d out when we can go back to work....
Excitedly opening them, half hoping to have some useful news to find it's just notification of statistics for tests between April '19 and March '20....as if anyone actually cares about that at the moment....


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I clearly have more right wing relatives than left . Ignorance works both ways, daft to think otherwise. Not all things have been race related but it has definitely showed that being at home with little to do has not been good for a lot of people. It has amplified tucked away beliefs, on all sides of the spectrum. The method of FB feeding more news and posts that are similar to someone's own views, creating a perfect echo chamber, just add to the justification as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, in a way it's been refreshing as it's rooted out the people I need to steer well clear of in the future 🤣


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm seeing the same, the random irritation for me is that on here, if anything is seen right or wrongly as even remotely racist, they've been getting labelled as far right or right wing.
*The out and out racist posts I've seen on Facebook are from those who have also been posting nasty comments about the Tories and are massive Corbyn fans.*
Just thought it was a touch ironic 😂
		
Click to expand...

That's a strange one. Anti-black comments or anti-semitic?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			That's a strange one. Anti-black comments or anti-semitic?
		
Click to expand...

Anti black.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2020)

Slightly more than a random irritation, more of an annoyance. Not worthy of its own post though and try and avoid the COVID thread (along with anything political, BLM, religion, and WNTS)

Swimming pools are not allowed to open from 4th July.

Scientists seem to think swimming in chlorinated water is fine and poses no risk, however, the gov has blocked the reopening of pools and gyms. Now I would guess for pools at least is because of the shared space for changing etc. However, my annoyance comes when pubs are allowed to open.

Which do you think poses the greatest risk? a limited, pre-booked number of people swimming (and for some people, Swimming is the only safe exercise for them due to body issues, ie arthritis, disability etc etc) OR Terry and his mates down at the local Wetherspoons 6 pints in and then the Jagerbombs come out before the football kicks off....

There lies my annoyance, it's a financial decision over common sense and the health of the nation.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Anti black.
		
Click to expand...

Bizarre.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2020)

was gardening yesterday afternoon, cutting branches above the old stone shed at the end of the garden.  standing on a wooded garden chair i'm going to paint, when it gives was, so stick my arm out to break the fall and went backwards only to impale my left arm with a rusty spike stick out over the door. went in about an 1/2 inch, blood everywhere. went to A&E at Raigmore, which was empty, seen in mins, sent for an Xray to make sure no rusty metal was left in the cut. Couple of stitches and a tetanus jab... far less painless than i expected last time A&E was a 5 hour wait... maybe i should post this in TTGTH instead!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

That's people for you 😂


----------



## GB72 (Jun 24, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Slightly more than a random irritation, more of an annoyance. Not worthy of its own post though and try and avoid the COVID thread (along with anything political, BLM, religion, and WNTS)

Swimming pools are not allowed to open from 4th July.

Scientists seem to think swimming in chlorinated water is fine and poses no risk, however, the gov has blocked the reopening of pools and gyms. Now I would guess for pools at least is because of the shared space for changing etc. However, my annoyance comes when pubs are allowed to open.

Which do you think poses the greatest risk? a limited, pre-booked number of people swimming (and for some people, Swimming is the only safe exercise for them due to body issues, ie arthritis, disability etc etc) OR Terry and his mates down at the local Wetherspoons 6 pints in and then the Jagerbombs come out before the football kicks off....

There lies my annoyance, it's a financial decision over common sense and the health of the nation.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree to a certain extent and am not commenting to any degree of knowledge but could it be something to do with the warm, moisture filled environment inside the pool building and changing rooms, could that be a better breeding ground for the virus than a normal, indoor environment. I am missing the gym as much as anything but also appreciate the contact with the equipment, warm environment, harder breathing etc pose an issue. From what I am reading, the wait will not be too long with the anticipated opening date for some of these things being as soon as 15th July. 

The one that niggles me is the 14 day quarantine if you travel abroad. Part of me is very cynical and is looking at this as a way of pushing people to take holidays in the UK instead and boost the local economy rather than holiday abroad. I can see the quarantine being lifter near the end of the school holidays.


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Slightly more than a random irritation, more of an annoyance. Not worthy of its own post though and try and avoid the COVID thread (along with anything political, BLM, religion, and WNTS)

Swimming pools are not allowed to open from 4th July.

Scientists seem to think swimming in chlorinated water is fine and poses no risk, however, the gov has blocked the reopening of pools and gyms. Now I would guess for pools at least is because of the shared space for changing etc. However, my annoyance comes when pubs are allowed to open.

Which do you think poses the greatest risk? a limited, pre-booked number of people swimming (and for some people, Swimming is the only safe exercise for them due to body issues, ie arthritis, disability etc etc) OR Terry and his mates down at the local Wetherspoons 6 pints in and then the Jagerbombs come out before the football kicks off....

There lies my annoyance, it's a financial decision over common sense and the health of the nation.
		
Click to expand...


If its my mate Terry 6 pints and the Jagers just gonna be the start on the 4th lol

Cricketers feeling similarly distressed currently, can open the clubhouse for a pint but cant actually play a game of cricket


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			was gardening yesterday afternoon, cutting branches above the old stone shed at the end of the garden.  standing on a wooded garden chair i'm going to paint, when it gives was, so stick my arm out to break the fall and went backwards only to impale my left arm with a rusty spike stick out over the door. went in about an 1/2 inch, blood everywhere. went to A&E at Raigmore, which was empty, seen in mins, sent for an Xray to make sure no rusty metal was left in the cut. Couple of stitches and a tetanus jab... far less painless than i expected last time A&E was a 5 hour wait... maybe i should post this in TTGTH instead!
		
Click to expand...

could have been a lot worse Patrick ,you were lucky it was just your arm and not an eye or even your throat . 
 I assume the seat wont be getting a lick of paint now.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 24, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			could have been a lot worse Patrick ,you were lucky it was just your arm and not an eye or even your throat .
I assume the seat wont be getting a lick of paint now.
		
Click to expand...

unfortunately it now resembles one of those props used in cowboy film bar fights


----------



## Neilds (Jun 24, 2020)

Never knowing what the battery Level is on your wireless earphones 🤬
Having to decide to have your podcast listening interrupted every 60 seconds with ‘battery level low’ or just giving up and not knowing if Karl Marx is evil or genius (Russell Kane podcast on BBC)


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't read the details of that story, but when I first heard they'd found a noose I did think to myself "isn't that just a bit of a rope?". Strange.
		
Click to expand...

I caught the end of it and honestly 100% thought the guy had run over a Moose and for some bizarre reason was then pushing his car!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 24, 2020)

The house we wanted to put an offer in for is now up for rent on the estate agents website instead.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm seeing the same, the random irritation for me is that on here, if anything is seen right or wrongly as even remotely racist, they've been getting labelled as far right or right wing.
*The out and out racist posts I've seen on Facebook are from those who have also been posting nasty comments about the Tories* and are massive Corbyn fans.
Just thought it was a touch ironic 😂
		
Click to expand...

Do you think racists are only to the Right politically? In my experience some of the most racist people I’ve come across have been dyed in the wool labour supporters.


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			The house we wanted to put an offer in for is now up for rent on the estate agents website instead.
		
Click to expand...

still worth having a conversation with them and seeing if they would sell


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2020)

Taking longer to drive to the cycle shop to pick my bike up than it dig to cycle back home afterwards! Roads are crazy crazy busy as everyone swarms to the beach for the hot weather not to mention parked up everywhere


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			The house we wanted to put an offer in for is now up for rent on the estate agents website instead.
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			still worth having a conversation with them and seeing if they would sell
		
Click to expand...

100% what Fundý said. The seller may think they would struggle to sell right now and want to bring some money in via renting. Give them something to think about .if you want it, speak to them.


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Fat blokes on electric bikes, they’re fooling nobody but themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Oi, Ill have you know theres no battery on my bike!!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Fat blokes on electric bikes, they’re fooling nobody but themselves.
		
Click to expand...

That's genius 🤣🤣.

You want to send that line to Peter Kay.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Fat blokes on electric bikes, they’re fooling nobody but themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Very efficient way to travel though, flick the battery on and it's constantly like riding on a flat surface . Id love to get one 

If people get them then ride to work they still get a fair amount of exercise plus reducing use of cars and trains


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Go tell someone who believes you! Bikes are for exercise, get a bus if they don’t want to put any effort in.

Click to expand...

Right now would you get on a bus? With the limit of 20 passengers on a double decker? I've seen buses drive past stops with "bus full" signs on..


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 24, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Do you think racists are only to the Right politically? In my experience some of the most racist people I’ve come across have been dyed in the wool labour supporters.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, look at the constituencies with the biggest Leave vote 4 years ago, or the highest number of UKIP councillors, the majority were impoverished Northern areas which had been Labour for decades. Now, funnily enough, most of them have Tory MPs.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Do you think racists are only to the Right politically?
		
Click to expand...

No I don't which was my point really. Some of the biggest racists I know are from back in Yorkshire and dyed in the wool reds.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Fat blokes on electric bikes, they’re fooling nobody but themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they have a health problem, or have had a really bad injury and just want to get back out in the fresh air and exercise again, an electric bike is all they can manage for now? Good on them I say, I for one aren't going to make a snidey remarks about someone trying to do something positive.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I rather sit in anfield than sit on a leccy bike.

Click to expand...

Don't knock it until you try it

Had a go on my dad's that he got to cycle to work as he got older the hill was knackering him out and saved him driving the 3 miles , it was lovely. Felt a bit fast in places but nice on the hills.

If I had the need for a bike properly like he did before he retired I would get one 100%


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Maybe they have a health problem, or have had a really bad injury and just want to get back out in the fresh air and exercise again, an electric bike is all they can manage for now? Good on them I say, I for one aren't going to make a snidey remarks about someone trying to do something positive.
		
Click to expand...

Far easier to judge and assume their lazy they be postive about people


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Chill out for godsake! It’s a random irritation! Did you not see the winking emoji on my first reply!
I look forward to everyone getting the 3rd degree on their RANDOM irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes the wonky emoji the forgiver of all jerky comments

,😉


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 24, 2020)

32 degrees...


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I rather sit in anfield than sit on a leccy bike.

Click to expand...

Have you got a car, or do you walk everywhere...


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2020)

mrs fundy has an electric bike, its excellent. what it means is I get to cycle at my pace and she keeps up 80% of the time then on the hills gets some help meaning I dont get to the top and stop and wait, its certainly made going out on the bikes together far more fun (apart from the odd big hill where she just laughs at me, thankfully not many round here), means we can get out to the beach or up into the forest without having to drive there and unload bikes when we do


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			32 degrees...







Click to expand...


soooooo glad we put aircon in 2 years ago!!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			soooooo glad we put aircon in 2 years ago!!!!
		
Click to expand...

We've got a couple of free standing units which are now on. Only gets hot enough for them a few times a summer though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			mrs fundy has an electric bike, its excellent. what it means is I get to cycle at my pace and she keeps up 80% of the time then on the hills gets some help meaning I dont get to the top and stop and wait, its certainly made going out on the bikes together far more fun (apart from the odd big hill where she just laughs at me, thankfully not many round here), means we can get out to the beach or up into the forest without having to drive there and unload bikes when we do
		
Click to expand...

Mate, it was a random irritation said in jest, I was blowing out my backside and he went past without a care in the world, at that moment I’d swapped with him in an instance.
Obviously it touched a nerve with some. (Not you)


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 24, 2020)

Just looked back and that image is scarily accurate for lockdown me - longer hair and a wee pot belly!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Don't worry, it was obvious.

I was going to stick up for you before the Anfield comment 😳😅
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was the obvious giveaway.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We've got a couple of free standing units which are now on. Only gets hot enough for them a few times a summer though.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes I wish we didn't need ours on, especially when I wake up at 3 in the morning with it rattling away.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 24, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Sometimes I wish we didn't need ours on, especially when I wake up at 3 in the morning with it rattling away.
		
Click to expand...

They are noisy for sure. Tend to rely on a fan overnight when it's too hot.


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We've got a couple of free standing units which are now on. Only gets hot enough for them a few times a summer though.
		
Click to expand...


I thought that but we use the ones in my office and the bedroom almost every day, the lounge one far less, nice not to sound like an airplane taking off too as our portable one did!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Sometimes I wish we didn't need ours on, especially when I wake up at 3 in the morning with it rattling away.
		
Click to expand...

And on the second day God invented ear plugs 🙉😂


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			And on the second day God invented ear plugs 🙉😂
		
Click to expand...

What? Speak up man!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2020)

Bought some lumpwood charcoal from Morissons as it was the only stuff I could get short notice. It's taking an absolute age to go white, even in the chimney starter 😡


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			100% what Fundý said. The seller may think they would struggle to sell right now and want to bring some money in via renting. Give them something to think about .if you want it, speak to them.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks both, we'll be doing that tomorrow.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 25, 2020)

This does my head in


----------



## Captainron (Jun 25, 2020)

People with tripophobia will hate that pic Bob

PS - only slightly stressed which is weird because I have kids?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2020)

It's too hot to even think let alone work. Who thought setting up my home office in the conservatory would be a good idea?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2020)

bobmac said:



			This does my head in

View attachment 31359

Click to expand...

I seem to be my usual horizontal  self.....except when I'm on the course....


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm sure somewhere in my instruction manual there's a note saying " this model does not function at temperatures above 28°C....."
Personal opinion..it never needs to be this hot. 
Ever.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm sure somewhere in my instruction manual there's a note saying " this model does not function at temperatures above 28°C....."
Personal opinion..it never needs to be this hot.
Ever.
		
Click to expand...

It's mental, and our footy team is having our first return to training tonight as well. Think I might die.


----------



## chellie (Jun 25, 2020)

Sodding day trippers.


----------



## chellie (Jun 25, 2020)

Adding another irritation to the daytrippers. If you are coming and bringing children WATCH THEM. Yet again more have got lost on the beach. Yes they have been found safe and well but it involved police, helicopter going up etc etc. Wish they'd sod off and stay home. Also the behaviour of what would appear to be the majority is appalling!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 25, 2020)

We had this weekend pencilled in as a long weekend at the flat back in January. We would have gone down what ever the weather. Got some electrical work I need to do, and want to get some quotes for parquet restoration, and some plastering, along with a bit of walking.
That's out the window, as there is zero point in going when it is that mobbed, or that hot. Added to which, I really cannot see the attraction when it is that busy.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 25, 2020)

Given that we had planned to go, I now have zero golf booked until next Wednesday, and no opportunity to book any now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 25, 2020)

2 new tyres other day for a nail

rotated the backs to front.. now the car pulls.. either alighment .. bad tyre.. or mismatch tread

sod it 2 replacements and alighment ordered... been looking for an excuse to replace those tyres. only thing i didnt like when i bought the car was previous owner had 4 completely different brands on it but got 3000 miles out them before had to replace i guess

will have 4 matching tyres by the weekend


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			2 new tyres other day for a nail

rotated the backs to front.. now the car pulls.. either alighment .. bad tyre.. or mismatch tread

sod it 2 replacements and alighment ordered... been looking for an excuse to replace those tyres. only thing i didnt like when i bought the car was previous owner had 4 completely different brands on it but got 3000 miles out them before had to replace i guess

will have 4 matching tyres by the weekend
		
Click to expand...

I had no idea till recently that on some cars you can't rotate /swap wheels anymore 😢
Maybe your car is the same


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 25, 2020)

Lazy motorway drivers, it's been on the rise since I've been back at work. Just because the motorways are quiet doesn't mean you can just sit in the outside lane for 10 miles with no other cars around 🙈


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 25, 2020)

Slab said:



			I had no idea till recently that on some cars you can't rotate /swap wheels anymore 😢
Maybe your car is the same
		
Click to expand...

I believe I can, however I'm almost certain it's either a dud tyre or different tread 

The car came with a continental and Dunlop on rear with Firestone and some budget rubbish on front

Budget tyre got nail do great excuse to get new 2

2 goodyears

Only after investigating Ive noticed the Dunlop and conti have slightly different tread patterns .. which are now the fronts and Dunlop is the one that's diff.. from all the rest and pulls that's way

I'm sure the tyre shop will get it sorted Saturday for me just got to avoid taking hands off wheel and putting foot down lol (which I don't do anyways)


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Lazy motorway drivers, it's been on the rise since I've been back at work. Just because the motorways are quiet doesn't mean you can just sit in the outside lane for 10 miles with no other cars around 🙈
		
Click to expand...


Undertaking feels so good though and is perfectly legal, even though many people think it isn’t.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Undertaking feels so good though and is perfectly legal, even though many people think it isn’t.
		
Click to expand...

It might not be illegal but it is highly dangerous, discouraged by the Highway Code and if you cause an accident whilst doing it, they will do you for careless driving or worse .

Just say no kids 👍


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It might not be illegal but it is highly dangerous, discouraged by the Highway Code and if you cause an accident whilst doing it, they will do you for careless driving or worse .

Just say no kids 👍
		
Click to expand...


Or do it safely and then it’s fine.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Undertaking feels so good though and is perfectly legal, even though many people think it isn’t.
		
Click to expand...

It's only legal in certain circumstances.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2020)

drive4show said:



			It's only legal in certain circumstances.
		
Click to expand...


If someone is sitting in the fast lane doing below the speed limit for ten miles with no other cars around, you’d have to be a terrible driver to make that undertaking dangerous.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			If someone is sitting in the fast lane doing below the speed limit for ten miles with no other cars around, you’d have to be a terrible driver to make that undertaking dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

I never said anything about it being dangerous, I said it's only legal in certain situations.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I never said anything about it being dangerous, I said it's only legal in certain situations.
		
Click to expand...

It’s by definition legal. Doing it recklessly, dangerously etc is what makes it illegal. If police saw you doing it they would have to prove you did it in a way that made it illegal, not the other way round.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 25, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It might not be illegal but it is highly dangerous, discouraged by the Highway Code and if you cause an accident whilst doing it, they will do you for careless driving or worse .

Just say no kids 👍
		
Click to expand...

I found it worked very well in Florida but everyone is used to it there and we found most drove at a pretty similar speed so there were no wild differences. On a British motorway you can get someone doing 50mph or 90mph, too wide a variation. We could do it but I worry that our driving culture would not work well with it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2020)

All these people on furlough rushing to the coast. Why would you worry about trying to get back to work now more and more businesses are opening up and finding ways of getting employees back to work when you can get a decent pay packet and enjoy the sun. It seems people are oblivious to the continuing threat or Covid, assume it is all over or that it won't affect them. I know from speaking to some nurses the last time the beaches were mobbed that some felt it was a real kick in the teeth to health workers and everybody that flogged themselves to keep key services open and working to see people blatantly flout all instructions and the inherent risk of infection and a potential to kick start infections


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It’s by definition legal. Doing it recklessly, dangerously etc is what makes it illegal. If police saw you doing it they would have to prove you did it in a way that made it illegal, not the other way round.
		
Click to expand...

You need to read the Highway code. Undertaking is not permitted but if you are in congested traffic and an inner lane is moving quicker it is permissable to carry on and undertake. Moving from the outside lane to undertake isn't allowed.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 25, 2020)

30 tonnes of litter cleared off Bournemouth beach this morning.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I found it worked very well in Florida but everyone is used to it there and we found most drove at a pretty similar speed so there were no wild differences. On a British motorway you can get someone doing 50mph or 90mph, too wide a variation. We could do it but I worry that our driving culture would not work well with it.
		
Click to expand...

Same in Australia, undertaking seemed to be the norm and no one got their knickers in a twist about it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 25, 2020)

Have just received details for the apartment that has been booked for me while I'm working on my next job. Everything looks good and it has everything I'll need. Then I had a look at the additional fees. If I want the bed linen and towels washing weekly or fortnightly it will be £55 each time. How on earth can they justify that amount? Especially as there is a washing machine in the apartment and I can wash them myself.


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2020)

Liverpool fans now theyve won the league


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 25, 2020)

drive4show said:



			You need to read the Highway code. Undertaking is not permitted but if you are in congested traffic and an inner lane is moving quicker it is permissable to carry on and undertake. Moving from the outside lane to undertake isn't allowed.
		
Click to expand...

I did read it. You are told not to do it but in itself it isn’t punishable. As I said, carelessness or recklessness or some other modifier would need to be proven to make it illegal.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Undertaking feels so good though and is perfectly legal, even though many people think it isn’t.
		
Click to expand...

I think I do more undertaking than overtaking these days on motorways.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All these people on furlough rushing to the coast. Why would you worry about trying to get back to work now more and more businesses are opening up and finding ways of getting employees back to work when you can get a decent pay packet and enjoy the sun. It seems people are oblivious to the continuing threat or Covid, assume it is all over or that it won't affect them. I know from speaking to some nurses the last time the beaches were mobbed that some felt it was a real kick in the teeth to health workers and everybody that flogged themselves to keep key services open and working to see people blatantly flout all instructions and the inherent risk of infection and a potential to kick start infections
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. After the May bank holiday and VE Day weekends, Weston-s-Mare hospital has to shut due to CV. Coincidence, I think not


----------



## chellie (Jun 26, 2020)

Naga and her questioning of the Environment secretary on the news this am. No mention of the BLM protests when banging on about large gatherings of people and what are the government going to do.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Same in Australia, undertaking seemed to be the norm and no one got their knickers in a twist about it.
		
Click to expand...

One of the most hazardous things to do on a motorway is changing lanes.
So if there is a culture of overtaking either side without needing to change lanes, that is a good thing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All these people on furlough rushing to the coast. Why would you worry about trying to get back to work now more and more businesses are opening up and finding ways of getting employees back to work when you can get a decent pay packet and enjoy the sun. It seems people are oblivious to the continuing threat or Covid, assume it is all over or that it won't affect them. I know from speaking to some nurses the last time the beaches were mobbed that some felt it was a real kick in the teeth to health workers and everybody that flogged themselves to keep key services open and working to see people blatantly flout all instructions and the inherent risk of infection and a potential to kick start infections
		
Click to expand...

Might aswell just get everyone back to work

If people are going to act stupid they we should just reopen as normal so people don't have time to go the beach..


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 26, 2020)

chellie said:



			Naga and her questioning of the Environment secretary on the news this am. No mention of the BLM protests when banging on about large gatherings of people and what are the government going to do.
		
Click to expand...

Just Naga - says it all for me..


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 26, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Might aswell just get everyone back to work

If people are going to act stupid they we should just reopen as normal so people don't have time to go the beach..
		
Click to expand...

What makes you think that all those still on furlough will have a job to which they will return?

I fear that many will find redundancy to be the next step.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 26, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			What makes you think that all those still on furlough will have a job to which they will return?

I fear that many will find redundancy to be the next step.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly the case here and I fear many will find the same. Redundancy has just been delayed somewhat.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2020)

The scruffs at the beach & outside Anfield that think it’s ok to just leave all their rubbish.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 26, 2020)

BBC TV this morning.
Thousands on the beach down south, that's bad.
Thousands outside Anfield, that's fine cos it's football innit.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			BBC TV this morning.
Thousands on the beach down south, that's bad.
Thousands outside Anfield, that's fine cos it's football innit.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that today, beach headlines are all about what is disgrace it is, football ones all about jubilant liverpool fans.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 26, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			The scruffs at the beach & outside Anfield that think it’s ok to just leave all their rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus christ, I've just seen the footage from this morning outside Anfield, carnage. No doubt they will blame it on the Tories, well they didn't make it clear we should have used the bins 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			BBC TV this morning.
Thousands on the beach down south, that's bad.
Thousands outside Anfield, that's fine cos it's football innit.
		
Click to expand...

All sorts of behaviour in football gets excused through the excuse of 'passion'. On the pitch, off the pitch, players, fans. Apparently it is all okay because people are just showing passion . 

Passion now also gives people immunity from the virus, same as a righteous cause does, the right to go to a beach on a hot day etc.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			All sorts of behaviour in football gets excused through the excuse of 'passion'. On the pitch, off the pitch, players, fans. Apparently it is all okay because people are just showing passion .

Passion now also gives people immunity from the virus, same as a righteous cause does, the right to go to a beach on a hot day etc.
		
Click to expand...

The response from the Mayor of Liverpool

The mayor of Liverpool has called the celebrations at the city's Anfield stadium "a little bit frustrating" after thousands of football fans celebrated Liverpool becoming Premier League champions on Thursday evening.
"People believe, wrongly, that we're over the worst of the pandemic," Joe Anderson told the BBC.
"In the euphoria... people have decided to ignore advice [to stay at home], but it's gone, it's happened.
"We'll have to see whether there's a spike in coronavirus as a result of this."
"But if Chelsea or Manchester City had won the league, we would have seen the same scenes outside Stamford Bridge or the Etihad," he added.
"We are where we are."

So that is all OK then.


----------



## chellie (Jun 26, 2020)

Once again it's next door neighbours children. If it's not temper tantrums it's screaming. It's currently screaming in the garden


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 26, 2020)

GB72 said:



			The response from the Mayor of Liverpool

The mayor of Liverpool has called the celebrations at the city's Anfield stadium "a little bit frustrating" after thousands of football fans celebrated Liverpool becoming Premier League champions on Thursday evening.
"People believe, wrongly, that we're over the worst of the pandemic," Joe Anderson told the BBC.
"In the euphoria... people have decided to ignore advice [to stay at home], but it's gone, it's happened.
"We'll have to see whether there's a spike in coronavirus as a result of this."
"But if Chelsea or Manchester City had won the league, we would have seen the same scenes outside Stamford Bridge or the Etihad," he added.
"We are where we are."

So that is all OK then.
		
Click to expand...

No it’s not OK, but it’s the truth and what could he do after the event?

This is the same Mayor who weeks ago said the PL should be cancelled and the title awarded to LPool as it was obvious fans would congregate.

He was then ridiculed and accussed of scaremongering and Liverpool Supporter groups demanded official apologies.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 26, 2020)

Sat in my car the other day waiting for HID so out of boredom started fiddling with various buttons etc. Discovered that I can set an audible speed camera warning in the satnav settings that pings even when I'm not using it (which I never do anyway as I use Waze if I need directions)

Not sure if this is a random irritation as I've had the car 3 years or something to gladden the heart


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 26, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			No it’s not OK, but it’s the truth and what could he do after the event?

This is the same Mayor who weeks ago said the PL should be cancelled and the title awarded to LPool as it was obvious fans would congregate.

He was then ridiculed and accussed of scaremongering and Liverpool Supporter groups demanded official apologies.
		
Click to expand...

Other than barricade off the streets from miles around I don't what he could have done. If City had won it would have been all for nothing. It is down to individuals in the end, self responsibility. The mayor was on a hiding to nothing.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 26, 2020)

Just gone out to mow the lawn before tomorrow's storms. It is boiling hot, and my mower has chosen today to drop it's motor drive. It is now a heavy manual mower. I am sweating like a pig now I am finished. It is beer o clock.


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2020)

chellie said:



			Once again it's next door neighbours children. If it's not temper tantrums it's screaming. It's currently screaming in the garden

Click to expand...

the past 3 days I have had neighbours kids screaming and their dog yapping and the mum thinks that shouting louder makes them stop - it doesn't it just pee's people off who are working in their summerhouse


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 26, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Just gone out to mow the lawn before tomorrow's storms. It is boiling hot, and my mower has chosen today to drop it's motor drive. It is now a heavy manual mower. I am sweating like a pig now I am finished. It is beer o clock.
		
Click to expand...

Gotta work that extra you have gained doing bugger all 😜👍


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 26, 2020)

https://twitter.com/How_high_1

How very dare they,
Don't they know their place.

Love the post, 'we don't support Independence for Scotland says Sir Keith Starmer.
Fair Doos Sir Keith....we don't support Labour.[and their ONE Scottish MP.]


----------



## chellie (Jun 26, 2020)

Dando said:



			the past 3 days I have had neighbours kids screaming and their dog yapping and the mum thinks that shouting louder makes them stop - it doesn't it just pee's people off who are working in their summerhouse
		
Click to expand...

Nightmare. I've resorted to playing music very loudly each day it's happened this week if I've been in the house.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 26, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



https://twitter.com/How_high_1

How very dare they,
Don't they know their place.

Love the post, 'we don't support Independence for Scotland says Sir Keith Starmer.
Fair Doos Sir Keith....we don't support Labour.[and their ONE Scottish MP.]
		
Click to expand...

Is Keith Keir’s unfashionable twin that nobody knows or talks about? 

Askin for a friend 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2020)

Dropping & ruining a pair of Bolle sunglasses.  It appears they no longer do that model.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Dropping & ruining a pair of Bolle sunglasses.  It appears they no longer do that model. 

Click to expand...

Well I'm not surprised they've discontinued them given that the John Lennon style went out of fashion in the late 60's


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Other than barricade off the streets from miles around I don't what he could have done. If City had won it would have been all for nothing. It is down to individuals in the end, self responsibility. The mayor was on a hiding to nothing.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was inevitable that Liverpool fans would ignore advice no matter what. It isn't right but unless all access areas were blocked off (would Merseyside police even had the manpower?) how else do you stop the fans making their way to the stadium. It remains to be seen what effects Anfield and Bournemouth beach will have and if there will be any spikes


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 26, 2020)

Bournemouth spikes will be hard to track, as most have travelled to get there.
Liverpool, less so.


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2020)

Mrs d asked how to get rid of flies in the house.
Apparently me pooing on the patio isn’t an option


----------



## chellie (Jun 26, 2020)

Dando said:



			Mrs d asked how to get rid of flies in the house.
Apparently me pooing on the patio isn’t an option
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 26, 2020)

Dando said:



			Mrs d asked how to get rid of flies in the house.
Apparently me pooing on the patio isn’t an option
		
Click to expand...

Ask her to sit outside?
Put a sign up asking the flies to leave?
Getting custom fit for a machine gun (it worked for Monty Python)


----------



## Imurg (Jun 26, 2020)

Dando said:



			Mrs d asked how to get rid of flies in the house.
Apparently me pooing on the patio isn’t an option
		
Click to expand...

Universal solution for anything that has more than 2 legs - Flamethrower
You know it makes sense


----------



## IainP (Jun 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Universal solution for anything that has more than 2 legs - Flamethrower
You know it makes sense 

Click to expand...

I'm picturing your house with cinders where the curtains used to be 😁


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Saw a Horsefly on the back of my left hand but never felt a thing so I just brushed it of, then I noticed a small drop of blood .
This morning my hand and wrist had swollen to twice its normal size, I can't close it or even make a fist 
Went to local AE dept, I'm now on antibiotics and anti histamine


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Skorts.
		
Click to expand...

With legs like yours I'm not surprised....


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 27, 2020)

Earthquakes.

Usually get one a month, that we actually feel. At worst, so far, its just like a HGV driving past. A rumble and a light shake. Early hours saw a picture take flight off the wall and the crockery in the kitchen breakdancing.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Earthquakes.

Usually get one a month, that we actually feel. At worst, so far, its just like a HGV driving past. A rumble and a light shake. Early hours saw a picture take flight off the wall and the crockery in the kitchen breakdancing.
		
Click to expand...

My SiL and Hubby lived in a little village Zuhar up in the mountains for 6 or 7 years but moved back her 4 years ago as they couldn't cope with the tremors...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 27, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Saw a Horsefly on the back of my left hand but never felt a thing so I just brushed it of, then I noticed a small drop of blood .
This morning my hand and wrist had swollen to twice its normal size, I can't close it or even make a fist 
Went to local AE dept, I'm now on antibiotics and anti histamine 

Click to expand...

Ouch. Horse Flies need exterminating!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276666265139056643
Obviously the virus as disappeared now 🤦‍♂️


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 27, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Saw a Horsefly on the back of my left hand but never felt a thing so I just brushed it of, then I noticed a small drop of blood .
This morning my hand and wrist had swollen to twice its normal size, I can't close it or even make a fist 
Went to local AE dept, I'm now on antibiotics and anti histamine 

Click to expand...

horrible things, used to be really bad at Nairn if you played evenings. would come of the course with blood rumnning down my legs, never had a reaction like that though. try and avoid playing evening now


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2020)

Pet insurance renewal quote!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276666265139056643
Obviously the virus as disappeared now 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

And they had the cheek to moan about Athletico playing in Liverpool, then act like this. Morons.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 27, 2020)

🤡


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			Pet insurance renewal quote!
		
Click to expand...

Ours went up to £88 pm for the dog.


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ours went up to £88 pm for the dog.
		
Click to expand...

wow  thought mine was bad, assume thats after a claim?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2020)

Yeah,he had a operation on his back leg.
Needs other doing but apparently insurance won’t cover it.
Going to contact insurance ombudsman to see where we stand.


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah,he had a operation on his back leg.
Needs other doing but apparently insurance won’t cover it.
Going to contact insurance ombudsman to see where we stand.
		
Click to expand...

 hope hes ok


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2020)

He’s ok,not in any pain.
His joint pops out sometimes. 
He’s a French bulldog so insurance is pretty steep to start with.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 27, 2020)

Lass is home everyday, I’m working 6 or 7 days a week three shifts.  Yet I’m still having to clean and hoover. 
She’s just had it in the neck, so in true fashion she’s hid away sulking rather than clean up.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 27, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah,he had a operation on his back leg.
Needs other doing but apparently insurance won’t cover it.
Going to contact insurance ombudsman to see where we stand.
		
Click to expand...

most pet Insurance won't cover the same thing twice, we have had probs in the past. just moved, not sure who we are with now, but they are not too bad.

i often wonder if you would not be better to just put X amount aside each month and not bother with insurance


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			most pet Insurance won't cover the same thing twice, we have had probs in the past. just moved, not sure who we are with now, but they are not too bad.

*i often wonder if you would not be better to just put X amount aside each month and not bother with insurance*

Click to expand...


had exactly that chat with mrs fundy having seen this quote!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			had exactly that chat with mrs fundy having seen this quote!
		
Click to expand...


Baldrick insurance went up from £20 a month to £150 when he reached 10 with one insurance company... needless to say we switched.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			most pet Insurance won't cover the same thing twice, we have had probs in the past. just moved, not sure who we are with now, but they are not too bad.

i often wonder if you would not be better to just put X amount aside each month and not bother with insurance
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I can’t see us being covered tbh.
The Mrs puts money aside each month for the horses because they’re insurance sky rocketed after a dog attacked one.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			And they had the cheek to moan about Athletico playing in Liverpool, then act like this. Morons.
		
Click to expand...

That crossed my mind. I bet the couple bleating "they brought the virus to our City" were up front and central celebrating!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Mrs decided to be sick in the sink yesterday rather than the toilet ..

"Dw I cleaned it up"

So after taking the u bend apart to get rid of the sick and it's a pop up plug so I sorted the bits that were stuck 

Today it was leaking underneith slightly . Had to take the sink door off to get to the u bend to put back on properly.. hard to do at an angle straight on was much easier 

All that because half a metre further was too far


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2020)

the neighbour whining that it's not her fault if her builders park inconsiderately; "I don't control them".

Yes you do, you're paying their wages, they do as you tell them.

Add to that their scaffolders, who appear to have broken our sink drainpipe...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			That crossed my mind. *I bet the couple bleating "they brought the virus to our City" were up front and central celebrating*!
		
Click to expand...

Is this aimed at me?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			And they had the cheek to moan about Athletico playing in Liverpool, then act like this. Morons.
		
Click to expand...

How dare I question why fans from another infected city who were 2weeks ahead of us were allowed to travel to this country/city 🙄🙄

Many of whom would've flown into many other cities than just Liverpool.

FWIW, theres NO EXCUSE for those who congregated yesterday at the Pier Head.
I'm certain the tosser who was firing fireworks at the Liver Buildings last night will be  caught and dealt with by the Authorities. Embarrassment to the city.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			How dare I question why fans from another infected city who were 2weeks ahead of us were allowed to travel to this country/city 🙄🙄

Many of whom would've flown into many other cities than just Liverpool.

FWIW, theres NO EXCUSE for those who congregated yesterday at the Pier Head.
I'm certain the tosser who was firing fireworks at the Liver Buildings last night will be  caught and dealt with by the Authorities. Embarrassment to the city.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the majority of fans like yourself stu that make Liverpool fans hated 

It's the idiots like them that tarnish the rest

The fact you have so many fans means unfortunately you get more idiots


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			How dare I question why fans from another infected city who were 2weeks ahead of us were allowed to travel to this country/city 🙄🙄

Many of whom would've flown into many other cities than just Liverpool.

FWIW, theres NO EXCUSE for those who congregated yesterday at the Pier Head.
I'm certain the tosser who was firing fireworks at the Liver Buildings last night will be  caught and dealt with by the Authorities. Embarrassment to the city.
		
Click to expand...


Don’t feel too bad lad...remember they’re Scouse not English!😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Don’t feel too bad lad...remember they’re Scouse not English!😁
		
Click to expand...

Every cloud and all that 👍


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Don’t feel too bad lad...remember they’re Scouse not English!😁
		
Click to expand...

When it suits 😆


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			It's not the majority of fans like yourself stu that make Liverpool fans hated

It's the idiots like them that tarnish the rest

The fact you have so many fans means unfortunately you get more idiots
		
Click to expand...

The minority in every walk of life spoil it for the majority, that's life unfortunately.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Is this aimed at me?
		
Click to expand...

No silly. There was a couple on TV news looking to be on the compensation route.

Edit - silly isn't being rude rather than...well just it wasn't what I meant and I wouldn't make such a sly dig about you or anyone on here.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			No silly. There was a couple on TV news looking to be on the compensation route.

Edit - silly isn't being rude rather than...well just it wasn't what I meant and I wouldn't make such a sly dig about you or anyone on here.
		
Click to expand...

No worries. I asked the question because I "bleated" on here about the same thing. 

Obviously just a coincidence.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 27, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			He’s ok,not in any pain.
His joint pops out sometimes.
He’s a French bulldog so insurance is pretty steep to start with.
		
Click to expand...

Our dog had a problem with her shoulder joint popping out, turned out it was a badly fitting harness/lead that was causing it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 27, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Our dog had a problem with her shoulder joint popping out, turned out it was a badly fitting harness/lead that was causing it.
		
Click to expand...

There's a great video showing a dog on a treadmill with his natural, un-harnessed gait and then the effect of different harnesses on that - has a huge impact on their natural movement.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 27, 2020)

Found it..




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2108145179239930


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2020)

My football team...... not for the first time. Doing their best to blow their chances of a play off place. And lucky not to be down to 10 men after 2 minutes


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2020)

Doing the Bronco Test at football training this morning 😱


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Doing the Bronco Test at football training this morning 😱
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same as the old bleep test


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that the same as the old bleep test
		
Click to expand...

I think so.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that the same as the old bleep test
		
Click to expand...

Nope The Bleep test is 20m shuttles for time incrementally getting faster. 

Bronco test is supposed to be shuttles of 20m, 40m & 60m five times over as fast as you can.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Is that the same as THE bleep test? 🤷‍♂️
8.3 last week, wrong side of 50, no running 🏃 for a few months 😉
		
Click to expand...

Should've worked a bit harder could've had no running for 2 years 😉


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Nope The Bleep test is 20m shuttles for time incrementally getting faster.

Bronco test is supposed to be shuttles of 20m, 40m & 60m five times over as fast as you can.
		
Click to expand...

I vaguely remember the old bucking bronco test, .PM me for details


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Nope The Bleep test is 20m shuttles for time incrementally getting faster.

Bronco test is supposed to be shuttles of 20m, 40m & 60m five times over as fast as you can.
		
Click to expand...

There was a guy on the beach yesterday who did 1 hour of Bronco tests, with a 100m warm down between tests. Did the 20/40/60, then walked out for 50m and back. Altogether, with the other exercises he did, he was on the beach for almost 2 hours in temps over 30* giving the full on... Sub-Saharan African, he was without a doubt the most amazing athlete I've ever watched. Built like a marathon runner but with some muscles over the top.

We do get a lot of pro sports people doing their winter training around here, but we're almost in July now. Maybe he got here for the winter but got caught up in the lockdown.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 27, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			There was a guy on the beach yesterday who did 1 hour of Bronco tests, with a 100m warm down between tests. Did the 20/40/60, then walked out for 50m and back. Altogether, with the other exercises he did, he was on the beach for almost 2 hours in temps over 30* giving the full on... Sub-Saharan African, he was without a doubt the most amazing athlete I've ever watched. Built like a marathon runner but with some muscles over the top.

We do get a lot of pro sports people doing their winter training around here, but we're almost in July now. Maybe he got here for the winter but got caught up in the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

????


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			How dare I question why fans from another infected city who were 2weeks ahead of us were allowed to travel to this country/city 🙄🙄

Many of whom would've flown into many other cities than just Liverpool.

FWIW, theres NO EXCUSE for those who congregated yesterday at the Pier Head.
I'm certain the tosser who was firing fireworks at the Liver Buildings last night will be  caught and dealt with by the Authorities. Embarrassment to the city.
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276975775691018248
Looks like the Old Bill have caught up with the culprit.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			There was a guy on the beach yesterday who did 1 hour of Bronco tests, with a 100m warm down between tests. Did the 20/40/60, then walked out for 50m and back.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet mother of god, I was b@lloxed after one 😲


----------



## Wolf (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			That's exactly what I did get 😉, check out the table for 50+...
		
Click to expand...

Good effort then that man. Feet up for a while 👍🏻


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 27, 2020)

Stuart_C said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276975775691018248
Looks like the Old Bill have caught up with the culprit.
		
Click to expand...

Not even a Scouser then! Typical Englishman.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Not even a Scouser then! Typical Englishman.
		
Click to expand...

The video that’s doing the rounds on social media of people attacking the police definitely sound like scousers rather than your “typical Englishman”.
Not sure about the ones attacking a ambulance.
Either way they’re scum.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2020)

LPool fans on Clapham Common last night?


----------



## NearHull (Jun 28, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			LPool fans on Clapham Common last night?
View attachment 31390

Click to expand...

My instant reaction is anger.  Then I start to wonder how it could happen, is our  society so uncaring?  Can there be a practical concern, access to bins etc? Perhaps simple herd mentality- one person does it, the rest follow.  There surely must be studies and formal papers available that go someway to explain this type of behaviour.


----------



## Slab (Jun 28, 2020)

I really don't know where to post this but I so hope Colleen Rooney and Rebekah Vardy can sort out their differences 😢


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2020)

NearHull said:



			My instant reaction is anger.  Then I start to wonder how it could happen, is our  society so uncaring?  Can there be a practical concern, access to bins etc? Perhaps simple herd mentality- one person does it, the rest follow.  There surely must be studies and formal papers available that go someway to explain this type of behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

We’ve removed all the bins on the Golf Course as per England Golf guidance and every “bin hole” has had rubbish place in them.
This is adults bringing drinks/food to the course in a bag then ignoring all the signs and dumping their rubbish on the course, put it back in your bag and get rid at home, the bins are removed for safety reasons, ok it’s dumped in a 3ft circular hole, but them holes also have to be emptied! It’s sheer idleness.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2020)

Slab said:



			I really don't know where to post this but I so hope Colleen Rooney and Rebekah Vardy can sort out their differences 😢
		
Click to expand...

#pleasebefriends ❤


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Doing the Bronco Test at football training this morning 😱
		
Click to expand...

Golly your team must be a bit serious. We used to turn up, smoke a few fags, discuss last Sundays debacle then have a kick a bout.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh and being told yesterday by my lovely boss (no kidding) that someone at head office had found a way to add the "vunerable" deliveries to the normal system. "you mean like how I told one of our mangers last week and who said it couldn't be done?" 

How some businesses in this country make money I just cannot believe.


----------



## drdel (Jun 28, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Not even a Scouser then! Typical Englishman.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you're English and being 'tongue-in-cheek'!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			LPool fans on Clapham Common last night?
View attachment 31390

Click to expand...

Given the number of Liverpool shirts that have suddenly appeared "daan sarf" it's definitely a possibility.


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2020)

Slab said:



			I really don't know where to post this but* I so hope Colleen Rooney and Rebekah Vardy can sort out their differences* 😢
		
Click to expand...

I just couldn't give a toss .......................... but totally accept it as an irritation for you.


----------



## Slab (Jun 28, 2020)

Slime said:



			I just couldn't give a toss .......................... but totally accept it as an irritation for you.  

Click to expand...

My new irritation is that you thought I was serious 🤔


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2020)

Slab said:



			My new irritation is that you thought I was serious 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Hey Slab, you've were in lockdown for so long that I thought it may have affected your mental well being.


----------



## chellie (Jun 28, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			We’ve removed all the bins on the Golf Course as per England Golf guidance and every “bin hole” has had rubbish place in them.
This is adults bringing drinks/food to the course in a bag then ignoring all the signs and dumping their rubbish on the course, put it back in your bag and get rid at home, the bins are removed for safety reasons, ok it’s dumped in a 3ft circular hole, but them holes also have to be emptied! It’s sheer idleness.
		
Click to expand...

Members only or are guests and visitors allowed?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2020)

chellie said:



			Members only or are guests and visitors allowed?
		
Click to expand...

Course open to all.


----------



## chellie (Jun 28, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Course open to all.

Click to expand...

Ah, was wondering if it was only members that were leaving litter. Possibly some visitors don't care then same as when daytrippers go out for trips


----------



## rosecott (Jun 28, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			We’ve removed all the bins on the Golf Course as per England Golf guidance and every “bin hole” has had rubbish place in them.
This is adults bringing drinks/food to the course in a bag then ignoring all the signs and dumping their rubbish on the course, put it back in your bag and get rid at home, the bins are removed for safety reasons, ok it’s dumped in a 3ft circular hole, but them holes also have to be emptied! It’s sheer idleness.
		
Click to expand...

The guidance was not to remove bins but to ensure they were open-topped.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2020)

rosecott said:



			The guidance was not to remove bins but to ensure they were open-topped.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Jim, all bins on course were/are not open topped, hence they were all removed.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 28, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers Jim, all bins on course were/are not open topped, hence they were all removed.
		
Click to expand...

They just removed the lids from ours.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2020)

rosecott said:



			They just removed the lids from ours.
		
Click to expand...

Ours have a slot around the top, bin inside comes out via door on side. (Almost like a letterbox)


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2020)

Martin Keown.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Martin Keown.
		
Click to expand...

Can we just have this as a permanent irritation


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-53210470

🙈🙉🙊


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-53210470

🙈🙉🙊
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry they will have all gone home, its been 40-50 mph winds and torrential rain all day.

Its been going on for a while now.

Mountain rescue teams also starting to see more action which is the last thing we need to see as it may involve up to 15 team members for a single rescue op.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2020)

Sadly reading that suicides are up by over 200% during the Covid lockdown.
As one NHS Mental Health Nurse stated: it feels like we are on a beautiful beach calmly waiting on a tsunami of referrals - just remember folks, you’ll never regret being kind.. Stay safe, keep well..xx


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 28, 2020)

The wife of one of my golf partners runs an NHS mental health unit. She has been working crazy hours recently. 7.30 through to 22.00. Long old day.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 28, 2020)

My wife's current addiction to scrolling TikTok videos then sending me links to them 😒


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2020)

Acid reflux


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			Acid reflux
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it, Hiatus Hernia been on Omeprazole for 2 years, 

Seems to control it for me, most of the time, although if stressed then the Rennies get hammered too


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The wife of one of my golf partners runs an NHS *mental health unit*. She has been working *crazy hours* recently. 7.30 through to 22.00. Long old day.
		
Click to expand...

Freudian slip?
Btw...Much sympathy!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 29, 2020)

Managed to get booked in for a NT visit for today and the weather is sh1t...


----------



## Dando (Jun 29, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Tell me about it, Hiatus Hernia been on Omeprazole for 2 years,

Seems to control it for me, most of the time, although if stressed then the Rennies get hammered too
		
Click to expand...

Last night was my worst attack of it. 
a mixture of nexium tablets, milk and a glass of water with bicarbonate of soda did the trick after about 4 hours.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2020)

Dando said:



			Last night was my worst attack of it. 
a mixture of nexium tablets, milk and a glass of water with bicarbonate of soda did the trick after about 4 hours.
		
Click to expand...

You should avoid milk when you have heartburn. It’s acidic and also causes more acid production.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You should avoid milk when you have heartburn. It’s acidic and also causes more acid production.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Never knew that. Thanks for the tip that's one of My go to things to try and sooth it so would explain why takes a while


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 29, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Tell me about it, Hiatus Hernia been on Omeprazole for 2 years,

Seems to control it for me, most of the time, although if stressed then the Rennies get hammered too
		
Click to expand...

I've been on 20mg Omeprazol since they became licenced  almost 30 years ago called Losec back then.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Really? Never knew that. Thanks for the tip that's one of My go to things to try and sooth it so would explain why takes a while
		
Click to expand...

It works short term simply because you’re adding a cool, soothing liquid that dilutes the acid in your stomach but it should only be a very short term and last choice option really.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It works short term simply because you’re adding a cool, soothing liquid that dilutes the acid in your stomach but it should only be a very short term and last choice option really.
		
Click to expand...

Makes so much sense , what's the better options?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Makes so much sense , what's the better options?[/QUOTE

A spoonful of Bircarbonate of soda in a small glass of warm water, for the odd emergency, gives instant relief.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Makes so much sense , what's the better options?
		
Click to expand...

For short term, quick relief it’s definitely calcium carbonate. Don’t buy Rennies, you’re wasting money paying a premium for what is just a small block of chalk. Get the cheapest own brand you can find - I have the Tesco ones in the house but any will do. 

If it’s something you get long term, see your GP. Long term erosion to your oesophagus can cause a whole host of issues, which an ultimately end up as cancer if severe enough.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			For short term, quick relief it’s definitely calcium carbonate. Don’t buy Rennies, you’re wasting money paying a premium for what is just a small block of chalk. Get the cheapest own brand you can find - I have the Tesco ones in the house but any will do.

If it’s something you get long term, see your GP. Long term erosion to your oesophagus can cause a whole host of issues, which an ultimately end up as cancer if severe enough.
		
Click to expand...

Barretts oesophagus, very serious, a  50 year old mate of mine died from it last month.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			For short term, quick relief it’s definitely calcium carbonate. Don’t buy Rennies, you’re wasting money paying a premium for what is just a small block of chalk. Get the cheapest own brand you can find - I have the Tesco ones in the house but any will do. 

If it’s something you get long term, see your GP. Long term erosion to your oesophagus can cause a whole host of issues, which an ultimately end up as cancer if severe enough.
		
Click to expand...

Very useful , Mrs has it a lot at the moment with the pregnancy so she has been popping Rennie's like smarties


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 29, 2020)

Dando said:



			Last night was my worst attack of it.
a mixture of nexium tablets, milk and a glass of water with bicarbonate of soda did the trick after about 4 hours.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve suffered with it for awhile mildly till last year when suddenly I became dizzy and nauseous everyday and no idea why. No appetite, lost about a stone. 

Been on lansoprazole ever since. Starting on 30mg and dropped down to 15mg.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 29, 2020)

Swan kickers and canal pushers 
Scum of the highest order, I hope they find them, name them and stick their mugs on the front pages of the tabloids to shame them.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Swan kickers and canal pushers 
Scum of the highest order, I hope they find them, name them and stick their mugs on the front pages of the tabloids to shame them.
		
Click to expand...

I think that they have found the girl that kicked the swans. She claims that she thought they were fighting and tried to stop them. They are still looking for the friend that pushed the other guy into the canal.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 29, 2020)

Far too windy in Surrey today for this time of year...just wrong...


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Very useful , Mrs has it a lot at the moment with the pregnancy so she has been popping Rennie's like smarties
		
Click to expand...

Gaviscon *Advance*, big bottle. Comes in aniseed or peppermint and available behind the counter at pharmacies. Much better than Rennie, etc.


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2020)

Having to order a new replacement windscreen, 6 days after taking possession of my new second hand car. 

And no, insurance cover not there nor warranty.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 29, 2020)

Had another attempted break in at house last night, luckily the CCTV footage is excellent of culprit.
Just fitted a heavy duty lock to gate as well now.
So bloody annoying 🤬🤬


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 29, 2020)

We've skipped the rest of summer and gone straight to October.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 29, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			We've skipped the rest of summer and gone straight to October.
		
Click to expand...

It's been freezing today - one extreme to another! Heating back on and aircon units packed away.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Sadly reading that suicides are up by over 200% during the Covid lockdown.
As one NHS Mental Health Nurse stated: it feels like we are on a beautiful beach calmly waiting on a tsunami of referrals - just remember folks, you’ll never regret being kind.. Stay safe, keep well..xx
		
Click to expand...

Just had some news tonight. Old schoolmate now living in Canada took his own life last week. Wondered why he hadn't been on FB as he was a prolific poster. He'd split with his wife and had a rough six months but had good access to the kids and had got a new job and seemed to be turning it round and never an inkling in anything he posted that he was struggling. SO hard on his daughters who he dotted over and who loved him to bits too and especially for his family here in the UK so far away and unable to do anything


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			We've skipped the rest of summer and gone straight to October.
		
Click to expand...

can someone tell the pollen count please!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just had some news tonight. Old schoolmate now living in Canada took his own life last week. Wondered why he hadn't been on FB as he was a prolific poster. He'd split with his wife and had a rough six months but had good access to the kids and had got a new job and seemed to be turning it round and never an inkling in anything he posted that he was struggling. SO hard on his daughters who he dotted over and who loved him to bits too and especially for his family here in the UK so far away and unable to do anything
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss, I just hope we can, as a Nation, get through this crisis and limit the damage from other illness’s.


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Barretts oesophagus, very serious, a  50 year old mate of mine died from it last month.
		
Click to expand...

It was oesophagus cancer that got my dad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry for your loss, I just hope we can, as a Nation, get through this crisis and limit the damage from other illness’s.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I hadn't seen him for many years but we did talk regularly on FB. I think this is going to be a long term problem, and especially for some sections of society like business owners struggling to keep their livelihood going, but of course it is an issue that remains in the shadows and can affect anyone at anytime. It needs bringing into the light and people need to find a way to ask for help and say when things are dark and getting darker


----------



## GG26 (Jun 29, 2020)

My wife moaning as her hair appointment will get cancelled if Leicester has to wait another two weeks for pubs / hairdressers to open.  We live outside the area likely to be caught, but the hairdresser is in it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 29, 2020)

My work phone has a micro usb port to charge it, obviously the plug only goes in one way.
I can guarantee I will try to plug it in upside down shortly, I'd say maybe 8 times out of 10 I get it wrong first time 🤬


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Had another attempted break in at house last night, luckily the CCTV footage is excellent of culprit.
Just fitted a heavy duty lock to gate as well now.
So bloody annoying 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

more than likely junkies, get a dog. not had an attempt here in a long time. was a spate around here when a well known junkie was let out, went on a spree then got caught, back inside


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2020)

Swimming goggles were too tight and had rings around my eyes for 2 hours!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			My work phone has a micro usb port to charge it, obviously the plug only goes in one way.
I can guarantee I will try to plug it in upside down shortly, I'd say maybe 8 times out of 10 I get it wrong first time 🤬
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 30, 2020)

Rooter said:








Click to expand...


Indeed, it can only go in two ways but i always need 3 attempts at it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Swimming goggles were too tight and had rings around my eyes for 2 hours!
		
Click to expand...

Try wearing an FFP3 mask for 12 hours. That gives you a nice pattern on the face


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2020)

The guy who invented USB passed away 

At the cemetery they lowered the coffin 
Then brought it back up and turned it round and put it in the right way 

I’m so so sorry for that 🤭


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Indeed, it can only go in two ways but i always need 3 attempts at it!

Click to expand...

Damn I thought that was just me.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 1, 2020)

Random weird posts I get email notification of, but they've been deleted almost immediately when I try to view them on the forum 
Had a few recently


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Random weird posts I get email notification of, but they've been deleted almost immediately when I try to view them on the forum 
Had a few recently 

Click to expand...

Could they be replies that people then edit? I started one the other day, not to you, decided it was not worth it and so deleted it. Presumably the person got a notification that I had replied but then there would be nothing there.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Could they be replies that people then edit? I started one the other day, not to you, decided it was not worth it and so deleted it. Presumably the person got a notification that I had replied but then there would be nothing there.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, one was a reply but has since disappeared, the other was fresh post which looks to have disappeared. Shame really as it was an absolute dynamite post


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 1, 2020)

I've has a few weird notifications recently as well. Get the notification that "XXX quoted your post in the thread YYY" but when I click on the notification XXX has actually replied to a different poster.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Indeed, it can only go in two ways but i always need 3 attempts at it!

Click to expand...

A little drop of HIDs nail varnish or paint on the ''up side'' does the trick.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 1, 2020)

I


Beezerk said:



			Random weird posts I get email notification of, but they've been deleted almost immediately when I try to view them on the forum 
Had a few recently 

Click to expand...

Might have been me, I've occasionally replied in the wrong place or had 2nd thoughts about sending it.
But once you press REPLY you can't delete the message till after its been sent.  The Phantom poster strikes again


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 1, 2020)

bobmac said:



			A little drop of HIDs nail varnish or paint on the ''up side'' does the trick.

View attachment 31463

Click to expand...

Bob is that your usual colour of nail varnish ?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Bob is that your usual colour of nail varnish ?

Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 1, 2020)

Lady Doon upset last week when I asked her to give the feeding watering can one of her looks.
Well the instructions did say 'agitate water before use'.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 1, 2020)

Oooh another 
Classy way to get a dig in, post a really mocking reply, then delete straight away but safe in the knowledge the person it was meant for gets it but the mods don't see it.
Bravo sir 
You've turned into a really nasty man.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Oooh another 
Classy way to get a dig in, post a really mocking reply, then delete straight away but safe in the knowledge the person it was meant for gets it but the mods don't see it.
Bravo sir 
You've turned into a really nasty man.
		
Click to expand...

Garbage, anybody with notifications turned on for a thread will get the email, including mods! But hey, better to keep accussing someone without naming them and with no benefit of the doubt!
You really aren’t whiter than white!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 1, 2020)

Now now boys

Handbags away please 👍


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 1, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Now now boys

Handbags away please 👍
		
Click to expand...

Does that apply to @bobmac as well? 

Where is he going to keep his nail varnish if he has to put his handbag away?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 1, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Garbage, anybody with notifications turned on for a thread will get the email, including mods! But hey, better to keep accussing someone without naming them and with no benefit of the doubt!
You really aren’t whiter than white!

Click to expand...

I'm not going to engage with you anymore, it's clear some replies were nasty snipes at me and that's sufficient for me to say enough is enough. It's fine to do it on here in a banter type of way in fact I like a bit of tete a tete, but doing it through the backdoor, nah that's just plain weird and over the line for me.
I did originally try to bring a bit of humour into bringing up the deleted messages, but as some were quite embarrassing IMO I also didn't want to name and shame.
Have a good day


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm not going to engage with you anymore, it's clear some replies were nasty snipes at me and that's sufficient for me to say enough is enough. It's fine to do it on here in a banter type of way in fact I like a bit of tete a tete, but doing it through the backdoor, nah that's just plain weird and over the line for me.
I did originally try to bring a bit of humour into bringing up the deleted messages, but as some were quite embarrassing IMO I also didn't want to name and shame.
Have a good day 

Click to expand...

Maybe they were deleted because I would of ended up with an infraction and posted and immediately deleted as it’s easy to do, but hey, don’t actually ask me in public or pm, just play games and decide your reading and understanding of the deleted post is correct.

I get no emails, because you don’t when you untick the boxes and unwatch a thread, it’s that easy!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 1, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe they were deleted because I would of ended up with an infraction and posted and immediately deleted
		
Click to expand...

Just maybe if you think that your posts may be infraction worthy, that you consider that before you post.

Threads full of deleted posts do not read or flow well, so please engage brain before engaging finger


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2020)

Webex/zoom meetings that never work properly


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 1, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just maybe if you think that your posts may be infraction worthy, that you consider that before you post.

Threads full of deleted posts do not read or flow well, so please engage brain before engaging finger
		
Click to expand...

Could of you not said this in the email?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 1, 2020)

Seems to me the electorates 'right' of criticism (of government) is being slowly withdrawn ... 

Bad news all round I say...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2020)

Facebook have changed the display/layout on desktop again. They seem to have blown everything up twice it's size as if it was designed for partially-sighted people. Not a fan.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Facebook have changed the display/layout on desktop again. They seem to have blown everything up twice it's size as if it was designed for partially-sighted people. Not a fan.
		
Click to expand...

Because facebook's target demographic are the silver surfers. No one under 50 uses faceache these days grandpa!


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Facebook have changed the display/layout on desktop again. They seem to have blown everything up twice it's size as if it was designed for partially-sighted people. Not a fan.
		
Click to expand...

Have you changed the zoom without realising?
Press and hold down the Ctrl button then scroll your mouse wheel back towards you. That should reduce the size


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2020)

The case for the prosecution rests M'lud


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 1, 2020)

I didn't like the new Facebook look. Fortunately, I selected Account and Switch back to classic Facebook and voila - nice and small again. I am also over 50  .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2020)

The cat that attacked the Wood Pigeon in our garden this morning.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The cat that attacked the Wood Pigeon in our garden this morning.[/QUOTE
I hope the cat got a few skelfs 

Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 1, 2020)

A lot lot more than a random irritation.
Sadly, today we attended the funeral of our 57 year old club captain Ian Watson { Winker } .
A  long time good friend, golfing buddy, work mate, best joiner I've had the pleasure to work alongside.
In his short time as Captain he did a fantastic amount work and building work for the club, too many great projects over the years to mention.
RIP Captain  Winker you're going to be sadly missed by all.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 1, 2020)

Companies hiding behind Covid as an excuse for plainly appalling service


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jul 1, 2020)

Most people want to pronounce my given name, Cesare, as if it were Caesar.
My nickname, Chez, comes from the correct pronunciation, Chez' ah ray, with the emphasis on the first syllable.  
The English pronunciation, Caesar, evolved from the French/Spanish "Cesar," not the Italian "Cesare."
However, when people see "Chez," they want to pronounce it the French way, "shay, " as in "chez moir."
It's somewhat like golf for me. There's no winning.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 1, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Companies hiding behind Covid as an excuse for plainly appalling service
		
Click to expand...

Thank you

Had this on phone earlier 

Kept saying oh because of covid we have closed our diary for 2 weeks to fit a back log of work in

Erm but you only said that after you asked if I had been before so if I had been before I could book?

Also I was looking to book 5th of August that's a months time. Past your 2 weeks

And finally why close your diary for 2 weeks..creating a further backlog. Just keep booking but for 2 weeks time surely?

All I kept getting was "because of covid"

Well everyone else manages mate


----------



## fundy (Jul 1, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Thank you

Had this on phone earlier

Kept saying oh because of covid we have closed our diary for 2 weeks to fit a back log of work in

Erm but you only said that after you asked if I had been before so if I had been before I could book?

Also I was looking to book 5th of August that's a months time. Past your 2 weeks

And finally why close your diary for 2 weeks..creating a further backlog. Just keep booking but for 2 weeks time surely?

All I kept getting was "because of covid"

Well everyone else manages mate
		
Click to expand...


maybe just maybe they know their business better than you and are doing whats right for them, their staff and their customers, just a thought


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			maybe just maybe they know their business better than you and are doing whats right for them, their staff and their customers, just a thought
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't explain why they couldn't book for 5 weeks time .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Most people want to pronounce my given name, Cesare, as if it were Caesar.
My nickname, Chez, comes from the correct pronunciation, Chez' ah ray, with the emphasis on the first syllable. 
The English pronunciation, Caesar, evolved from the French/Spanish "Cesar," not the Italian "Cesare."
However, when people see "Chez," they want to pronounce it the French way, "shay, " as in "chez moir."
It's somewhat like golf for me. There's no winning.
		
Click to expand...

I had to go back and read this because I made the same mistake. I saw Cesare but my brain jumped to Caesar, a bit like a spell checker. I would not have pronounced it as you described so I have learnt something today.

I definitely have sympathy with Chez, I'm surprised people get that one wrong. 

Anyway, be pleased you have an interesting name, you could have been called Nigel 😳


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 1, 2020)

Not sure it’s only a random irritation, heard on the local radio tonight something like 11,000 people have been made redundant in various industries in the last 24hrs! Absolutely terrible news for them and their families.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Actually I had you down as an Elmer or Hal 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

 Elmer Fudd, has a better ring to it, don't you think.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 1, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Elmer Fudd, has a better ring to it, don't you think. 

Click to expand...

Or Donald?


----------



## GG26 (Jul 1, 2020)

My son’s tennis club restart training tomorrow.  I assumed that because it’s in the Leicester lockdown area that it would be cancelled.  No, apparently the government have confirmed that it can go ahead as long as no more than six in a group.  How this constitutes essential travel I have yet to work out.  The irritation is that now training at the club is only permitted if you live in the zone.  As we live outside the zone my son cannot enter it to attend his session.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 1, 2020)

HIIT training with the football lads earlier, I fear I may not he able to walk when I wake up in the morning 🚑


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Most people want to pronounce my given name, Cesare, as if it were Caesar.
My nickname, Chez, comes from the correct pronunciation, Chez' ah ray, with the emphasis on the first syllable.
The English pronunciation, Caesar, evolved from the French/Spanish "Cesar," not the Italian "Cesare."
However, when people see "Chez," they want to pronounce it the French way, "shay, " as in "chez moir."
It's somewhat like golf for me. There's no winning.
		
Click to expand...

 I seem to remember Cesar Romera pronouncing his name as Seesor, but he was a  Mexican Joker


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 2, 2020)

Finishing an old 1000 piece jigsaw to discover it had a couple of pieces missing.  Upside was that I rather expected there to be more than that missing.  Only two missing somehow feels more frustrating verging in irritating.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Finishing an old 1000 piece jigsaw to discover it had a couple of pieces missing.  Upside was that I rather expected there to be more than that missing.  Only two missing somehow feels more frustrating verging in irritating.
		
Click to expand...

There was a video I got shown by someone at work of his mate who's a plumber finishing a check on someone's boiler during lockdown and then quickly pocketing a piece of puzzle from the table , that's so naughty must have driven the person crazy


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 2, 2020)

GG26 said:



			My son’s tennis club restart training tomorrow.  I assumed that because it’s in the Leicester lockdown area that it would be cancelled.  No, apparently the government have confirmed that it can go ahead as long as no more than six in a group.  How this constitutes essential travel I have yet to work out.  The irritation is that now training at the club is only permitted if you live in the zone.  As we live outside the zone my son cannot enter it to attend his session.
		
Click to expand...

That is utter cobblers. Turn up and let him play.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 2, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Most people want to pronounce my given name, Cesare, as if it were Caesar.
My nickname, Chez, comes from the correct pronunciation, Chez' ah ray, with the emphasis on the first syllable. 
The English pronunciation, Caesar, evolved from the French/Spanish "Cesar," not the Italian "Cesare."
However, when people see "Chez," they want to pronounce it the French way, "shay, " as in "chez moir."
It's somewhat like golf for me. There's no winning.
		
Click to expand...

With the Italian pronunciation and heritage, that puts you in a different light. I'll make sure not to get on the wrong side of you as I feel you may have "connections".


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 2, 2020)

So today, on the M20, we are being controlled by the means of a rolling road block... It's pretty damn obvious from our relatively lowly position what's occurring... Loads of flashing lights and appropriate signage on the 'smart motorway' message boards... So, why are the supposed professional drivers, from their far loftier driving position, still whopping on by with speed undiminished? ...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2020)

Slightly more than a random irritation; cancer claiming one of my playing mates, aged only 62.  RIP.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Slightly more than a random irritation; cancer claiming one of my playing mates, aged only 62.  RIP. 

Click to expand...

It's a brutal disease and one that's doing my head in today as well. Received a call from my mum 2 hrs ago telling me my dad whose been feeling fine but had a full health check part of which was blood tests, which show PSA showing he has extremely high probability of having  Prostate Cancer, having a biopsy done early next week to confirm., Dad is angry, mum is in floods of tears and I literally don't know how I feel. Been out for a run to clear my head, now gonns do a workout to then hopefully I'll be able to process it properly, get details of his appointments and drive down to see them.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 2, 2020)

Amazon has removed the product detail in its order and shipping confirmation emails.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 2, 2020)

Arriving at Barclays bank, finding myself just 2nd in the queue, and *still* having to wait 1h 35m minutes to be seen.  
And there were nearly 3 times as many staff wandering around marshalling customers than there were actually serving them.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 2, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Amazon has removed the product detail in its order and shipping confirmation emails.
		
Click to expand...

It's been like that a while so pretty much next to useless as you have to go to the order on their website to see what it is!


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Arriving at Barclays bank, finding myself just 2nd in the queue, and *still* having to wait 1h 35m minutes to be seen. 
And there were nearly 3 times as many staff wandering around marshalling customers than there were actually serving them.
		
Click to expand...


how long!!!!

shouldve taken a persuader


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			how long!!!!

shouldve taken a persuader 

Click to expand...

Even more annoying is that I don't even bank there! It was golf club business to do with getting me on the club's banking mandate. And club manager said I could either do it at a bank or over the phone but also said "... be warned, you may have to wait an hour or so to get through on the phone...".   So I elected to go to the bank ...


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Even more annoying is that I don't even bank there! It was golf club business to do with getting me on the club's banking mandate. And club manager said I could either do it at a bank or over the phone but also said "... be warned, you may have to wait an hour or so to get through on the phone...".   So I elected to go to the bank ...
		
Click to expand...

and now it makes perfect sense lol, been there done that with mandates in the past!!!!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 2, 2020)

So 3rd picture has fallen off the rental apartment wall. Young lad used those sticky pad hooks, and they have peeled off the wall. First picture fell on me whilst I was on the sofa, thankfully I caught it, 2nd fell off in the kitchen at 3:15am .. that gave me a fright, and the one tonight just dropped where I had been sat for 8 hrs working... so lucky. Just sent him a message saying upstairs were having a session and the pictures were falling off the walls, but I have taken all the others down now.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2020)

The management of F1 who think it's a great idea to be hiding their product behind a paywall at this present time...


----------



## GG26 (Jul 3, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			The management of F1 who think it's a great idea to be hiding their product behind a paywall at this present time...
		
Click to expand...

If they have signed a contract with Sky for exclusive UK rights to F1, they would be in breach of contact if they made it free to air.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2020)

GG26 said:



			If they have signed a contract with Sky for exclusive UK rights to F1, they would be in breach of contact if they made it free to air.
		
Click to expand...


It was being (previously) suggested that there was a strong possibility 'the show' would get live airing via 'free' to air channels... Guessing that has fallen through... And probably, why the heralding of the GP, this week end, has been wholly underwhelming... F1 needs sponsorship/advertising to survive let alone thrive... And, for that, coverage via mainstream media is paramount... Believe the powers that be have shot themselves in the foot somewhat... All IMHO of course...


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 3, 2020)

GG26 said:



			If they have signed a contract with Sky for exclusive UK rights to F1, they would be in breach of contact if they made it free to air.
		
Click to expand...

unless Sky made it FTA as they have been doing with some PL matches.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 3, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			unless Sky made it FTA as they have been doing with some PL matches.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that because they've been given extra games? Are there any Sky games that are being shown on free to air? Sky and BT Sport both were given extra games to televise. As a result Amazon Prime also got some extra games and BBC were given the right to screen some as well.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 3, 2020)

I wonder who will have the biggest beard...Webber, DC or Steve Jones?


----------



## cliveb (Jul 3, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			The management of F1 who think it's a great idea to be hiding their product behind a paywall at this present time...
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, Channel 4 are showing highlights of qualifying and the races just like they did last year, so there is some FTA coverage. (Not live, granted).

Secondly, isn't it the case that under normal circumstances the circuits pay a shedload of money to host the races? With no spectators allowed, they have no chance of recovering their investment, so surely this year those fees must have been waived or seriously reduced? In which case where is F1 supposed to get any revenue, other than via pay TV?


----------



## Mudball (Jul 3, 2020)

I often wonder why young school mums in chelsea tractors almost always wear a baseball cap?  I dont see them wearing that when they drive a regular car...   Just a thought


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Firstly, Channel 4 are showing highlights of qualifying and the races just like they did last year, so there is some FTA coverage. (Not live, granted).

Secondly, isn't it the case that under normal circumstances the circuits pay a shedload of money to host the races? With no spectators allowed, they have no chance of recovering their investment, so surely this year those fees must have been waived or seriously reduced? In which case where is F1 supposed to get any revenue, other than via pay TV?
		
Click to expand...

Have based my irritation on... That previously 'the management' were suggesting they would be offering, due to current circumstances, additional FTA coverage... That seems to have disappeared... Yep, they need an income and most of that comes via sponsorship which needs/demands the best/widest coverage... IMHO of course...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I wonder who will have the biggest beard...Webber, DC or Steve Jones?
		
Click to expand...


DC's will be a square one...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2020)

Mudball said:



			I often wonder why young school mums in chelsea tractors almost always wear a baseball cap?  I dont see them wearing that when they drive a regular car...   Just a thought
		
Click to expand...

Because they're all low-key 'famous' from dross like Made in Essex or Chelsea Island and they don't want to be recognised and mobbed by adoring fans?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2020)

Mudball said:



			I often wonder why young school mums in chelsea tractors almost always wear a baseball cap?  I dont see them wearing that when they drive a regular car...   Just a thought
		
Click to expand...

prob wearing PJ's as well, covering up bed head hair


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2020)

Was asked by my boss to give a presentation to the team on Microsoft Teams about the online system we use since a lot of them haven't used it before. Firstly, the time he picked was 3 o'clock on Friday - I'm sure everyone's focus will be 100% at that time, cheers for that. Secondly he just called me at 3 o'clock and asked to push it back 15 minutes. Be lucky if anyone even bothers to dial into the meeting at this rate.


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 3, 2020)

Having to change my company password, pain in the proverbial.


----------



## cliveb (Jul 3, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			... Yep, they need an income and most of that comes via sponsorship which needs/demands the best/widest coverage... IMHO of course...
		
Click to expand...

I think the sponsorship money mainly goes to the teams, not F1 itself.
F1's primary income is race fees and TV rights.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2020)

cliveb said:



			I think the sponsorship money mainly goes to the teams, not F1 itself.
F1's primary income is race fees and TV rights.
		
Click to expand...

Think the management might have to take one for the teams this year... Or, they run the risk of not much of a show next year...


----------



## Mudball (Jul 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Local range *finally* opened today...

Great eh?

No, the ball machine wasn't working 🙄🙄🙄

Did I ever mention it was Crown Golf? 😅🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

School reopened ... as did the road works in front of it!!!.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 3, 2020)

Having to quarantine on returning to a country that has 
a) had mass demonstrations, 
b) had mass parties on the beach 
c) been brawling in the park...

but hey it’s okay to come and go freely to Italy and Spain ... it’s not like they had a huge infection / death rates is it ?
Where have I got to go to check my eye sight?

oh and some muppet flogged all the drugs to the USA...!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 3, 2020)

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 4, 2020)

Good to see the FIA standing behind a bad decision and making an F1 season that remains pointless to watch. 
Locking the engine regs was only going ruin it so I guess we can say that the FIA has now strangled the golden goose.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 4, 2020)

Vet bills.
How can they charge so much?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 4, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Vet bills.
How can they charge so much?
		
Click to expand...

Who’s going to say just put it down??


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Who’s going to say just put it down??
		
Click to expand...

They charge you so much trying and save it then charge you more when they fail to save it and have to put it down, then cremation and presentation box.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 4, 2020)

The weather, last few days have been rain, rain and more rain....


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2020)

BrianM said:



			The weather, last few days have been rain, rain and more rain....
		
Click to expand...

Our new garden parasol arrived yesterday just in time for the rain


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 4, 2020)

BrianM said:



			The weather, last few days have been rain, rain and more rain....
		
Click to expand...

Quite damp down here, 20 miles or so from my house....
https://www.itv.com/news/border/2020-06-29/cumbria-sees-wettest-june-day-on-record


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 4, 2020)

Has something interesting happened in the brexit negotiations.. got some smug responses on Facebook? I thought it was still dancing around the hand bags and deciding whether they were going to share a bed or sleep alone, and then enjoy the repercussions ? 
Time to comment will be at the end of Boris’ first term, any earlier and it will be a bit pointless.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 4, 2020)

Our lass will be working from home for the foreseeable so I’m spending my first weekend off in a long time to build the office and get her out the dining room. And I’ve discovered I’ve lost my wera impakt driver bits..


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 4, 2020)

Pulling shoulder muscle and having to come off after 4 holes 🙄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2020)

The apparently real threat that the Royal Albert Hall may fold as a result of the Coronavirus pandemic. 

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...onavirus-closed-bbc-proms-dates-a9599351.html


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2020)

Mrs. BiM watching the Derby; "Oh, I like the look of that one..."

Serpentine, 25/1.  And now the Investec Derby winner.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mrs. BiM watching the Derby; "Oh, I like the look of that one..."

Serpentine, 25/1.  And now the Investec Derby winner.
		
Click to expand...

My misses always likes the grey ones lol.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 4, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Quite damp down here, 20 miles or so from my house....
https://www.itv.com/news/border/2020-06-29/cumbria-sees-wettest-june-day-on-record

Click to expand...


Marvellous.... visiting the MIL in West Cumbria next week. ☹️


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 4, 2020)

Picking the Derby winner as they were pushed into the stalls. It looked twice the size of the others.  No, I had no money on it, another irritation.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			My misses always likes the grey ones lol.
		
Click to expand...

As did my dear old Mum.


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mrs. BiM watching the Derby; "Oh, I like the look of that one..."

Serpentine, 25/1.  And now the Investec Derby winner.
		
Click to expand...

most ridiculous derby ever!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2020)

fundy said:



			most ridiculous derby ever!
		
Click to expand...

I live about 5 miles from it, 15 minutes normally, and usually avoid it like the plague, yet for some reason today felt compelled to watch it. Go figure!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 4, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Marvellous.... visiting the MIL in West Cumbria next week. ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Forecast not great...

Bringing clubs?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 4, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Forecast not great...

Bringing clubs?
		
Click to expand...


Yes I normally try to slip a half set into the roof box! Hopefully get a round at Maryport and/or Brayton Park.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 4, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes I normally try to slip a half set into the roof box! Hopefully get a round at Maryport and/or Brayton Park.
		
Click to expand...

If you fancy Silloth let me know, I should be free to play with a couple of days notice and get you on for members guest rate.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 4, 2020)

saving_par said:



			If you fancy Silloth let me know, I should be free to play with a couple of days notice and get you on for members guest rate.
		
Click to expand...


That’s a really generous offer SP...we have slightly bumped our plans, we are up Friday now instead of Tuesday and stopping a full week now so I might take you up on that offer. 👍


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 4, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			That’s a really generous offer SP...we have slightly bumped our plans, we are up Friday now instead of Tuesday and stopping a full week now so I might take you up on that offer. 👍
		
Click to expand...

No problem, send a pm nearer the time


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2020)

Lewis Hamilton.
And that's nothing to do with the grid penalty!


----------



## pendodave (Jul 5, 2020)

Just got a notification that I should have been going to watch crowded house tonight


----------



## GB72 (Jul 5, 2020)

Pubs. The regulations were immaculately observed and that was the problem for me (not that I want people to break them). The pub for me is all about chatting to different groups of people, all about the socialising. Being stuck on one table was just not the same. Will happily go down for a meal but the drinking side will have to wait until there is further relaxation


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean apart from the fact that he's more irritating than a dose of chicken pox?

Well, F1 drivers will take a collective stance against racism before Sunday's season-opening race, but some are not comfortable with the kneeling gesture.
Hamilton said he had made his point to the drivers at a meeting on Friday.
"I described the scenario that* silence is really generally complicit.* There is some silence in some cases," he said.

Oh, and he allegedly wants £40 million a year as his salary!

Happy to justify my irritation, not that I needed to.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 5, 2020)

Mo Salah.  That dive was just pathetic.

and the referee that didn't book him was equally irritating.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mo Salah.  That dive was just pathetic.

and the referee that didn't book him was equally irritating.
		
Click to expand...

He couldn't book him for diving when he was blatantly fouled/pulled back.....

No difference to the pen Pogba got at Spurs  few weeks ago and even sterling last week. I could go back even further.....😉


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 5, 2020)

Bryson De. Classless twit. Gobbing off at a camera man is just pathetic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2020)

Hiccups. I don't get them often but when I do they last forever and will usually reappear a few hours later.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 5, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			He couldn't book him for diving when he was blatantly fouled/pulled back.....

No difference to the pen Pogba got at Spurs  few weeks ago and even sterling last week. I could go back even further.....😉
		
Click to expand...

That blatantly pulled back that even Carragher said there was nothing in it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			That blatantly pulled back that even Carragher said there was nothing in it.  

Click to expand...

Oh dear, since when has Carraghers opinions been gospel? 😁


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 5, 2020)

Race stewards ...

Oh... And silverspooners ...


----------



## Wolf (Jul 6, 2020)

Kaz said:



			No you didn't have to.

Glad you did, though, because it's a common theme on this thread that people just say "Lewis Hamilton" without explanation.

I like him so it has always seemed strange.
		
Click to expand...

I find it strange that anyone can warm to him especially with some of the stuff he comes out with. Last year claiming he grew up in the slums and never got opportunities as child , yet he really didn't live in the slums and was supported from the age of 6 in go kart racing. Recent outburst wearing a chain and padlock to symbolise his stance against any organisation that oppresses black men and women and how he would never support a company that doesn't provide equality or represent oppression, which generally I would applaud taking that stance as I can't stand racism, but he's sitting there in the picture fully decked out in Hugo Boss & Mercedes sponsored clothing, perhaps had he done research he'd have found Boss created & manufactured the uniforms for the Nazi army in WW2, and Mercedes supplied many of the parts used in concentration camps not to mention engines for vehicles that shipped them to their deaths because of their race . So seems he is against companies that have pasts steeped in oppression except when they're paying him £millions. 

I can't stand him and his holier than thou attitude when all along he is taking the money of the people who he claims to be against, don't even get me started on his tax dodging and demands. Great driver but a vile excuse of a human being and role model.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I find it strange that anyone can warm to him especially with some of the stuff he comes out with. *Last year claiming he grew up in the slums and never got opportunities as child *, yet he really didn't live in the slums and was supported from the age of 6 in go kart racing. Recent outburst wearing a chain and padlock to symbolise his stance against any organisation that oppresses black men and women and how he would never support a company that doesn't provide equality or represent oppression, which generally I would applaud taking that stance as I can't stand racism, but he's sitting there in the picture fully decked out in Hugo Boss & Mercedes sponsored clothing, perhaps had he done research he'd have found Boss created & manufactured the uniforms for the Nazi army in WW2, and Mercedes supplied many of the parts used in concentration camps not to mention engines for vehicles that shipped them to their deaths because of their race . So seems he is against companies that have pasts steeped in oppression except when they're paying him £millions.

I can't stand him and his holier than thou attitude when all along he is taking the money of the people who he claims to be against, don't even get me started on his tax dodging and demands. Great driver but a vile excuse of a human being and role model.
		
Click to expand...

Have you not realised that every ‘celeb’ claims to have grown up in poverty and had nothing as a child? I think they may think it makes us really happy for them now they have made it. Really makes me laugh when Chris Evans goes on about having a tin bath in front of the fire when he was growing up- he is the same age as me not a Victorian!!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 6, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Have you not realised that every ‘celeb’ claims to have grown up in poverty and had nothing as a child? I think they may think it makes us really happy for them now they have made it. Really makes me laugh when Chris Evans goes on about having a tin bath in front of the fire when he was growing up- he is the same age as me not a Victorian!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes I have realised that, but Hamilton for me is one of the worst with his arrogance and demeanour. Sadly we live in a world where the majority are obsessed with celebrity culture and lap up the dross they speak 🤷🏻‍♂️

But that's a whole other irritation 😂


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 6, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Just got a notification that I should have been going to watch crowded house tonight 

Click to expand...


Are they going to have to change their name to fit in with social distancing?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 6, 2020)

First day back at work... 

(Ok so should probably be in the heart gladdening thread but c'mon, it's too early in the morning 🤬)


----------



## Wolf (Jul 6, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not entirely sure how to phrase this. Grateful for the detailed explanation. I think people like me who aren’t particularly into F1 just see a successful black man speaking out against racism and getting abused for it.

Perhaps a cautionary tale for those that like to come on here and just name someone as an irritation without explaining why.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that the point of a random irritation though, it needs no explaining or justification. It's just something that is randomly irritating the poster at the time of the post 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2020)

Back to work today...a multitude of safety protocols to follow every time someone different gets in the car.....easing back into it gently, just 2 clients today
Still trying to fathom how everyone needs to be at least a metre away from each other..except driving instructors.......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Isn't that the point of a random irritation though, it needs no explaining or justification. It's just something that is randomly irritating the poster at the time of the post 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

It is the point, unfortunately not every poster agrees with you, or sometimes a poster is innocently asking why someone is irritated and not having their right to be irritated questioned.

Also, when it’s an irritation close to someone elses heart, they get offended and jump all over the poster.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 6, 2020)

Seems to me it's perfectly acceptable, to the forum, to be randomly irritated by cyclists but not if they're electrically powered 😕...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Isn't that the point of a random irritation though, it needs no explaining or justification. It's just something that is randomly irritating the poster at the time of the post 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

This is my favourite thread on the forum, I may well post on this a disturbing number of times . I particularly love the really abstract and silly irritations. I do quite like to know what it is that irritates though, maybe that is just me. Throwing a name out is a stress reliever but sometimes the rest of us need to know why they irritate. It doesn't need an essay but a sentence can be good. This is particularly so when the person who irritates is not well known so we can't even guess why they irritate. Lewis Hamilton is an easy one, he just is irritating in many ways, but when it is a youtube person, or social media political commentator for example and we only get a name then it gets harder to decipher

I totally agree on the justification aspect. Nobody needs to justify the irritation on this thread, they are random after all .


----------



## Rooter (Jul 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hiccups. I don't get them often but when I do they last forever and will usually reappear a few hours later.
		
Click to expand...

My daughter gets them a lot. I got shown a trick years ago to get rid of them and it works EVERY time!!

You need to block both ears with your fingers, then get someone to help and pour a cup of water for you, you need to drink a decent amount, say 3/4 of a coffee mug size.
I promise I am not taking the mickey, it works!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2020)

Rooter said:



			My daughter gets them a lot. I got shown a trick years ago to get rid of them and it works EVERY time!!

You need to block both ears with your fingers, then get someone to help and pour a cup of water for you, you need to drink a decent amount, say 3/4 of a coffee mug size.
I promise I am not taking the mickey, it works!!
		
Click to expand...

I always do the 'drink from the wrong side of the glass' method and it works every time for me. As in basically tip your head forward until it's upside and down and swallow a good few mouthfuls of water that way. Always cures it, but you do get a few people staring at you in the pub.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I always do the 'drink from the wrong side of the glass' method and it works every time for me. As in basically tip your head forward until it's upside and down and swallow a good few mouthfuls of water that way. Always cures it, but you do get a few people staring at you in the pub.
		
Click to expand...

This works for me too


----------



## bobmac (Jul 6, 2020)

Super

Super friendly 
Super excited 
Super tired
etc etc

Getting old


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2020)

When the self service till in the shop can't register the chip on your card so you have to put it in the machine and tap the buttons to input your PIN instead of being able to pay contact less.....and your card gets registered every other time in every other shop........


----------



## Neilds (Jul 6, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Super

Super friendly
Super excited
Super tired
etc etc

Getting old
		
Click to expand...

Are you super irritated?🤪🤪


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 6, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Super

Super friendly
Super excited
Super tired
etc etc

Getting old
		
Click to expand...

"Good joooooob" another quality Americanism for you slowly creeping into our every day language 🤐


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 6, 2020)

Watching some reruns of the Masters I hate the way they announce players, "Tiger Woods now driving". What else would he be doing on the tee, having a pee, eating his lunch? The European way is much better, name & where he's from, that's what the punters need to know.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 6, 2020)

15 views on our house, no takers.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Watching some reruns of the Masters I hate the way they announce players, "Tiger Woods now driving". What else would he be doing on the tee, having a pee, eating his lunch? The European way is much better, name & where he's from, that's what the *punters* need to know.
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean patrons.


----------



## chellie (Jul 6, 2020)

Trying to buy some new golf shoes for myself. Ordered 3 pairs of Adidas. They don't fit properly so all going back.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Isn't that the point of a random irritation though, it needs no explaining or justification. It's just something that is randomly irritating the poster at the time of the post 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the other poster should have posted that they were randomly irritated by the lack of context in your random irritation?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 6, 2020)

Rooter said:



			My daughter gets them a lot. I got shown a trick years ago to get rid of them and it works EVERY time!!

You need to block both ears with your fingers, then get someone to help and pour a cup of water for you, you need to drink a decent amount, say 3/4 of a coffee mug size.
I promise I am not taking the mickey, it works!!
		
Click to expand...

Mate of mine showed me that a few years back when I had a bad case of em after a rather hot curry. Queue loads of blokes laughing at me.....until it worked.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 6, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			15 views on our house, no takers.
		
Click to expand...

Bake some fresh bread and make a pot of coffee, apparently the smells attract buyers


----------



## GB72 (Jul 6, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			15 views on our house, no takers.
		
Click to expand...

Wait until Thursday morning when stamp duty is waived for the next 6 months.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 6, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Wait until Thursday morning when stamp duty is waived for the next 6 months.
		
Click to expand...

Not a lot of use for me as my house is on the market for 540.   Cue a whole bunch of offers of 499,950 which is not enough.


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Wait until Thursday morning when stamp duty is waived for the next 6 months.
		
Click to expand...


Greg is the 6mths an initial period and review or likely to be all it is? any inside track? Assume will apply to completion date?


----------



## richart (Jul 6, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Super

Super friendly
Super excited
Super tired
etc etc

Getting old
		
Click to expand...

One of my favourite sports headlines. 'Super Caley go ballistic Celtic are atrocious'


----------



## GB72 (Jul 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			Greg is the 6mths an initial period and review or likely to be all it is? any inside track? Assume will apply to completion date?
		
Click to expand...

We have got nothing more than the rumours that there will be a 6 month stamp duty holiday announced this week. Previous ones have been applied to everything that exchanges after a certain date. I think that it will be for a fixed period as this is intended as a stimulus rather than a longer term policy.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 6, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Bake some fresh bread and make a pot of coffee, apparently the smells attract buyers 

Click to expand...

We're share a fence with a cemetery, I think it could be that.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 6, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			We're share a fence with a cemetery, I think it could be that.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see that one coming


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			We're share a fence with a cemetery, I think it could be that.
		
Click to expand...

Now I would see that as a plus point. There is not going to be any development on that side of the house, you know what it will always be. In times when every spare bit of land is being developed that seems good to me.

Have you ever had awkward moments? Party in the garden, funeral over the fence?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 6, 2020)

richart said:



			One of my favourite sports headlines. 'Super Caley go ballistic Cetic are atrocious'
		
Click to expand...

I remember that headline as I thought it was just about the best ever.


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2020)

GB72 said:



			We have got nothing more than the rumours that there will be a 6 month stamp duty holiday announced this week. Previous ones have been applied to everything that exchanges after a certain date. I think that it will be for a fixed period as this is intended as a stimulus rather than a longer term policy.
		
Click to expand...

cheers, be interesting to see if (hopefully) true


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Now I would see that as a plus point. There is not going to be any development on that side of the house, you know what it will always be. In times when every spare bit of land is being developed that seems good to me.

Have you ever had awkward moments? Party in the garden, funeral over the fence?
		
Click to expand...

That was our thinking we when bought it. Our plot is bigger than everyone else's too, we had a choice as it was a new development. 
We've been here 8years and I don't think I've seen one funeral, even when I've been working from home. We've just stopped paying any attention to it, like it's not even there. 
I did have one viewer ask if we'd had any spooky experiences.. had to stop myself from detailing that zombie apocalypse that I'd saved the world from that I didn't tell anyone about.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 6, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Remind the Mrs to not stand out the back like she's talking to the neighbours when the viewers come round.
Problem solved.
		
Click to expand...

She's taken over doing the viewings, I'm too rushed and don't explain the decor and all the features properly apparently...she might have a point.


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			She's taken over doing the viewings, I'm too rushed and don't explain the decor and all the features properly apparently...she might have a point.
		
Click to expand...


you not paying an agent? usually better when the agent does them


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 6, 2020)

Shakespeare for homework... Didn't reckon much on it 50+ years back liking it even less now...


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			you not paying an agent? usually better when the agent does them
		
Click to expand...

Went with Purplebricks and decided to do the showings ourselves. We're working from home so are here anyway, but also it would be harder to keep vacating the house so the agent could come in.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 6, 2020)

Bryson as bulked up & hits the ball hard,we get it 🙄


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2020)

We have a town Facebook page. Without question the most repeated post, put up again just now, is "what are the opening hours of the tip". There is a very good, simple, clear, regularly updated council website with that information on it but no, let's just keep asking the same question over and over 🤬. Muppets.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have a town Facebook page. Without question the most repeated post, put up again just now, is "what are the opening hours of the tip". There is a very good, simple, clear, regularly updated council website with that information on it but no, let's just keep asking the same question over and over 🤬. Muppets.
		
Click to expand...

Here in Mojacar, southern Spain, its which pharmacy is the emergency pharmacy? That and when do the buses run along the Playa. Both are posted up every week, yet people just can't be bothered to use the search function.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 6, 2020)

Putting out on the 7th today and realised that the ball I was putting with wasn’t mine.  No problem it was just a friendly game.
On the 9th green one of my PPs pointed out that we were playing identical balls.  Both yellow Srixons with a number 2 and the same markings including “Dream Alliance” printed on both balls.  These were balls that I had printed last year.  I suggested that he must have played the wrong ball on the 7th (our drives were only a few feet apart).  He wasn’t having it and wouldn’t accept the ball (a yellow Donnay) which I completed the 7th with in exchange for my ball.  He argued that he must have found it and even though it had my markings it was now his!
Strangely on the 10th tee I teed off with a white ball, to save any future issues, and my other PP asked if it was my usual markings, which it was with GG26 printed on the ball.  He then took a ball out of his bag, which he picked up on an earlier round, and handed it to me.  Yes, it was one of mine.  What a contrast in their attitudes.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have a town Facebook page. Without question the most repeated post, put up again just now, is "what are the opening hours of the tip". There is a very good, simple, clear, regularly updated council website with that information on it but no, let's just keep asking the same question over and over 🤬. Muppets.
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Here in Mojacar, southern Spain, its which pharmacy is the emergency pharmacy? That and when do the buses run along the Playa. Both are posted up every week, yet people just can't be bothered to use the search function.
		
Click to expand...

Prefer daft questions to what we get


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2020)

Technology. Trying to get the car to talk to the mobile app to update some settings and it ain't happening


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have a town Facebook page. Without question the most repeated post, put up again just now, is "what are the opening hours of the tip". There is a very good, simple, clear, regularly updated council website with that information on it but no, let's just keep asking the same question over and over 🤬. Muppets.
		
Click to expand...

I hate that. Also people who txt and ask me a question 

Which I'll Google. Reply and their like thanks how do you always know

It's called Google. Look it up


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2020)

Having had to wear a face covering for the first time today, 4 1/2 hours straight.
Got home about 5.45 and, even though it's been off for nearly 4 hours I can still "feel" it on my face.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Having had to wear a face covering for the first time today, 4 1/2 hours straight.
Got home about 5.45 and, even though it's been off for nearly 4 hours I can still "feel" it on my face.....
		
Click to expand...

You'll get use to that feeling. Do you still have the lines on your face from the straps? That's a good look especially if you then pop into a supermarket or similar


----------



## Dando (Jul 6, 2020)

We’re looking at getting a new awning for the caravan and found one on eBay but there’s only 1 photo so I asked if they had any more.
Seller has completely ignored me for the past 5 days even though they’ve relisted it


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2020)

All the tennis balls we bought the other week have been lost over fences, so bought a new can of 4 for the game today. One of them gone over a fence already.  Glad I bought the cheapest ones.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 6, 2020)

Dando said:



			We’re looking at getting a new awning for the caravan and found one on eBay but there’s only 1 photo so I asked if they had any more.
Seller has completely ignored me for the past 5 days even though they’ve relisted it
		
Click to expand...

What size do you need? I've got one in my garage you can have if it's the right size and there's a way to get it to you.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			All the tennis balls we bought the other week have been lost over fences, so bought a new can of 4 for the game today. One of them gone over a fence already.  Glad I bought the cheapest ones.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get fitted? 😂


----------



## Dando (Jul 6, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			What size do you need? I've got one in my garage you can have if it's the right size and there's a way to get it to you.
		
Click to expand...

we need a size 11


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 6, 2020)

People who have drives and don’t park on them. I don’t get it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			People who have drives and don’t park on them. I don’t get it.
		
Click to expand...

People who can't / don't use their garage because it's full of stuff they will never use again


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 6, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			People who can't / don't use their garage because it's full of stuff they will never use again 

Click to expand...

Depends on the size of the garage. Couldn't fit either of my cars in my garage it's just too small for modern cars but perfect for my golf locker, freezer, garden furniture etc



Jamesbrown said:



			People who have drives and don’t park on them. I don’t get it.
		
Click to expand...

That's mental.. only time I don't park on mine when I'm home is when we have guests coming and I park both the cars down the shared drive so that the guests can park easier


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 6, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			People who can't / don't use their garage because it's full of stuff they will never use again 

Click to expand...

I use mine if I can tolerate visitors that day. All it has in is shelves of paint and chest freezer full of meat and pizza.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			we need a size 11
		
Click to expand...

I think ours is a 13 so won't be any good for you but I will check to make sure.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 7, 2020)

People who finish every sentence with a rising intonation


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			People who finish every sentence with a rising intonation
		
Click to expand...

Look, just be honest...it's  Australians isn't it....


----------



## cliveb (Jul 7, 2020)

GB72 said:



			We have got nothing more than the rumours that there will be a 6 month stamp duty holiday announced this week. Previous ones have been applied to everything that exchanges after a certain date. I think that it will be for a fixed period as this is intended as a stimulus rather than a longer term policy.
		
Click to expand...

The primary effect of this will be to increase house prices (neutral for the buyer, good for estate agents) while decreasing tax revenue (bad for the government). Another example of the law of unintended consequences.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 7, 2020)

cliveb said:



			The primary effect of this will be to increase house prices (neutral for the buyer, good for estate agents) while decreasing tax revenue (bad for the government). Another example of the law of unintended consequences.
		
Click to expand...

No the primary effect is to kick start the property market whilst also stimulating the construction market. It will also help estate agents and dozens of associated industries that are also hit hard by the pandemic. House prices may rise which also acts as a stimulus for the wider economy as people feel better off. Plenty of intended and beneficial consequences there.


----------



## Slab (Jul 7, 2020)

Its not that they put the new toilet roll in the wrong way round, its that when they see its wrong they don't take 5 seconds to correct it


----------



## woofers (Jul 7, 2020)

Corporates and institutions using the term “reaching out”. I think they mean “contacting”.


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 7, 2020)

Should have been on a flight to Barcelona today to go on a two week Mediterranean cruise, oh well, back garden it is.....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Look, just be honest...it's  Australians isn't it....

Click to expand...

No, it seems loads of people do it, like they are trying to introduce some suspense into what they are saying.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No, it seems loads of people do it, like they are trying to introduce some suspense into what they are saying.
		
Click to expand...

Or it’s regional and mostly out of people’s control. It’s like me telling you not to have your accent.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 7, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Or it’s regional and mostly out of people’s control. It’s like me telling you not to have your accent.
		
Click to expand...

No, it’s not regional.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No, it’s not regional.
		
Click to expand...


Interesting, according to Wiki the Australian question intonation (AQI) which I thought was exclusively Aussie or American can also be found in mid Ulster and Belfast accents....

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_rising_terminal


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No, it seems loads of people do it, like they are trying to introduce some suspense into what they are saying.
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			Or it’s regional and mostly out of people’s control. It’s like me telling you not to have your accent.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's borne out of insecurity, and they say everything in a slightly inquisitive manner as they require constant validation that what they're saying is ok.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No, it’s not regional.
		
Click to expand...

It's definitely more a southern thing but I agree to a degree.
People I stayed with in Melbourne last year were both Welsh and had adopted the "inflection" or whatever it's called at the end of their sentences. Was kind of comical 🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2020)

cliveb said:



			The primary effect of this will be to increase house prices (neutral for the buyer, good for estate agents) while decreasing tax revenue (bad for the government). Another example of the law of unintended consequences.
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			No the primary effect is to kick start the property market whilst also stimulating the construction market. It will also help estate agents and dozens of associated industries that are also hit hard by the pandemic. House prices may rise which also acts as a stimulus for the wider economy as people feel better off. Plenty of intended and beneficial consequences there.
		
Click to expand...

If previous history is anything to go by this will definitely result in a stimulus and as everyone tries to beat the time limit there will be a mad rush............
followed by months of low sales as the impetus has gone

Look at when Miras was abolished


----------



## Rooter (Jul 7, 2020)

GB72 said:



			No the primary effect is to kick start the property market whilst also stimulating the construction market. It will also help estate agents and dozens of associated industries that are also hit hard by the pandemic. House prices may rise which also acts as a stimulus for the wider economy as people feel better off. Plenty of intended and beneficial consequences there.
		
Click to expand...

My local agent emailed their monthly newsletter and said that June 2020 was bigger than June 2019, said there was a pent up demand for houses and June was a Boom! They also said that borrowing rates and requirements are rumoured to be worsening, so a lot of people getting in quick with better deals.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 7, 2020)

That's the 2nd [away] seniors open comp we'd booked just been cancelled


----------



## GB72 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rooter said:



			My local agent emailed their monthly newsletter and said that June 2020 was bigger than June 2019, said there was a pent up demand for houses and June was a Boom! They also said that borrowing rates and requirements are rumoured to be worsening, so a lot of people getting in quick with better deals.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it has been busier in June and July but there is the other side to this. The impact of this has not fully hit and will not do until the furlough scheme fully ends. By stimulating the housing market, you are allowing people to cash in on the equity in their property to put in place a reserve for if job losses hit. Not ideal but still an option for some. In general term though, a healthy housing market makes people more willing to spend in general in the wider economy and that is massively needed now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2020)

Mel C singing. They have just played her singing live with the BBC radio orchestra on R2 and it was horrible. R2 seem to like her  so we get more of her tripe than we should to listen to.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No, it’s not regional.
		
Click to expand...

As someone who moved to Belfast for seven years when I was 19, trust me when I say I know it is a regional thing. I experienced it myself and ended up adopting it through living there and have somewhat lost it again since moving away.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 7, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mel C singing. They have just played her singing live with the BBC radio orchestra on R2 and it was horrible. R2 seem to like her  so we get more of her tripe than we should to listen to.
		
Click to expand...

She's in that Jools Holland lovie crew, says it all really.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2020)

Another viewing today. We've been telling people to limit to 2 people for social distancing and all that. 

We had a family of 6 turn up...and they're viewing it for someone 200 miles away. 

Does the whole family really need to do that?

I'm going to be posting a lot in here I think.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 7, 2020)

Midges 🤬


----------



## Wolf (Jul 7, 2020)

Cancer.... My dad has just had it confirmed and treatment starts tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Cancer.... My dad has just had it confirmed and treatment starts tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Lost both parents to the insidious disease. Hope his treatment goes as well as possible


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Cancer.... My dad has just had it confirmed and treatment starts tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

All the best for you all. Cancer doesn’t just affect the person who has it, it’s a disease that can go after the support circle.


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Cancer.... My dad has just had it confirmed and treatment starts tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that.
I wish him well and hope the treatment is successful.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Cancer.... My dad has just had it confirmed and treatment starts tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Hoping he responds well to the treatment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 7, 2020)

Thoughts are with you Wolf


----------



## sunshine (Jul 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			if you don't like it then leave or don't visit those threads
		
Click to expand...

You've kind of proved his point here with your own responses. First outright denial, then tell him to go away 

You just carry on keeping things comfortable for yourself in your own little clique. Don't bother with other points of view, they're a bit scary.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 7, 2020)

drive4show said:



			You need to read the Highway code. Undertaking is not permitted but if you are in congested traffic and an inner lane is moving quicker it is permissable to carry on and undertake. Moving from the outside lane to undertake isn't allowed.
		
Click to expand...

If you were unable to undertake you would never get round the M25. Weekends / evenings the nearside lane is the emptiest and fastest lane!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Cancer.... My dad has just had it confirmed and treatment starts tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that.  Hope the treatment goes well.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 7, 2020)

Concert tickets.  Apparently I now have tickets for Elton John in November.   



That's November 2021. 

And the Carlos Santana tickets for March that they have cancelled still haven't been refunded.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 7, 2020)

Amazon's abjectly pathetic customer service.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Cancer.... My dad has just had it confirmed and treatment starts tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that m8, I hope it all goes well and he beats it confortably.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 7, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			As someone who moved to Belfast for seven years when I was 19, trust me when I say I know it is a regional thing. I experienced it myself and ended up adopting it through living there and have somewhat lost it again since moving away.
		
Click to expand...

So why do I see and hear people from many different parts of the country, and some form other countries also doing it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Cancer.... My dad has just had it confirmed and treatment starts tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about that mate, thoughts and best wishes to you all, especially your Dad.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your kind words, have spoken to him again this evening. The initial upset & shock he felt has subsided for now and been replaced with a determination from him to fight it. 

Really appreciate the words of comfort from you all 👍🏻


----------



## BrianM (Jul 7, 2020)

All the best Wolf, hope your Dad pulls through it 👍🏻


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Cancer.... My dad has just had it confirmed and treatment starts tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!

Good luck to him, and best wishes to you and yours.

Some of us have beaten it. Have faith


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So why do I see and hear people from many different parts of the country, and some form other countries also doing it?
		
Click to expand...

 I didn’t say it was just from Belfast.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 7, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Cancer.... My dad has just had it confirmed and treatment starts tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

hope all goes well for your dad and all his relatives. An awful disease but with modern medicine it can be beaten.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 8, 2020)

We've had an offer!

For £30,000 less than asking

From someone who hasn't even viewed the property.

Any idea what his thinking is here?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 8, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			We've had an offer!

For £30,000 less than asking

From someone who hasn't even viewed the property.

Any idea what his thinking is here?
		
Click to expand...


Testing the water... If you accept they'll almost certainly try knocking you again...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 8, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			We've had an offer!

For £30,000 less than asking

From someone who hasn't even viewed the property.

Any idea what his thinking is here?
		
Click to expand...

Wasting time or he just  values it at 30k less?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			We've had an offer!

For £30,000 less than asking

From someone who hasn't even viewed the property.

Any idea what his thinking is here?
		
Click to expand...

Being generous, I assume people can view your house online, lots of pictures. They may know the estate, know the plot. Throw in a cheeky bid, if it gets accepted they will be across to view within 24hrs.

A woman was on our local news the day after house moves were allowed again. She bought a £425k house up here after never having seen it in person, never even been to the county. She saw it online only .


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			We've had an offer!

For £30,000 less than asking

From someone who hasn't even viewed the property.

Any idea what his thinking is here?
		
Click to expand...


When we sold a relatively new house on purplebricks 5 years or so again we had someone bid without viewing almost immediately we put it on the market. Turned out he'd viewed the same house type elsewhere a few weeks earlier but missed out on it, so bid as soon as he saw it. He did then come round and view a week or so later when he was back in the area and increased his bid slightly


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Being generous, I assume people can view your house online, lots of pictures. They may know the estate, know the plot. Throw in a cheeky bid, if it gets accepted they will be across to view within 24hrs.

A woman was on our local news the day after house moves were allowed again. She bought a £425k house up here after never having seen it in person, never even been to the county. She saw it online only .
		
Click to expand...

My brother put his house on the market a few weeks ago in Norfolk. Within 4 days he'd been given a full asking price offer from a woman in Manchester who had only looked at the pictures online. He's now gutted that he didn't put it up for sale with a higher asking price.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 8, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Testing the water... If you accept they'll almost certainly try knocking you again...
		
Click to expand...

Declined it, I know it's our house but that's far too low.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 8, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Look at when Miras was abolished
		
Click to expand...

Oh Wow! Bank manager alert.....
2000/2001? Can’t remember exactly when


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 8, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



*Wasting time* or he just  values it at 30k less?
		
Click to expand...

I'll remember this when you come knocking for Adama and offer £5m+ Shakiri


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



*Being generous, I assume people can view your house online, lots of pictures. They may know the estate, know the plot. Throw in a cheeky bid, if it gets accepted they will be across to view within 24hrs.*

A woman was on our local news the day after house moves were allowed again. She bought a £425k house up here after never having seen it in person, never even been to the county. She saw it online only .
		
Click to expand...

All fair points, he actually booked to view after putting the offer in so you may be right. 

There's two that went on our estate, both town houses as well but mid terrace with gardens half the size of ours and they went for more than he offered. We're expecting more for being on the end and a bigger garden.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			When we sold a relatively new house on purplebricks 5 years or so again we had someone bid without viewing almost immediately we put it on the market. Turned out he'd viewed the same house type elsewhere a few weeks earlier but missed out on it, so bid as soon as he saw it. He did then come round and view a week or so later when he was back in the area and increased his bid slightly
		
Click to expand...

He's booked to take a look now so will find out his thinking tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			My brother put his house on the market a few weeks ago in Norfolk. Within 4 days he'd been given a full asking price offer from a woman in Manchester who had only looked at the pictures online. He's now gutted that he didn't put it up for sale with a higher asking price.
		
Click to expand...

I know that is the immediate reaction but in the current climate I would just be grateful to have found a buyer at his asking price. If he was happy to put it on at that.......


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 8, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Counter offer with 30K over the asking price.
That's what the old man does on Pawn Stars so it must be fool-proof 😉
		
Click to expand...

*shakes head, *purses lips, "it's the best I can do."


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 8, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Declined it, I know it's our house but that's far too low.
		
Click to expand...


Assuming you are in a queue the idea/thought behind an unreasonably low offer is that you then seek to knock same/similar amount off the house you are making an offer on... Better the knocks are offered early rather than at the point of the move occurring...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 8, 2020)

Lack of empathy by some people.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 8, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Assuming you are in a queue the idea/thought behind an unreasonably low offer is that you then seek to knock same/similar amount off the house you are making an offer on... Better the knocks are offered early rather than at the point of the move occurring...
		
Click to expand...

Good point, there's only one house we'd like at the moment. If we don't manage to get it we'll be moving in with mom and dad for a bit to make us more attractive buyers if this one sells.


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Good point, there's only one house we'd like at the moment. If we don't manage to get it we'll be moving in with mom and dad for a bit to make us more attractive buyers if this one sells.
		
Click to expand...


hopefully todays stamp duty announcement may help you sell


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			hopefully todays stamp duty announcement may help you sell
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully, big saving that is.


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Hopefully, big saving that is.
		
Click to expand...


yep time to accelerate our postponed plans lol


----------



## chellie (Jul 8, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Cancer.... My dad has just had it confirmed and treatment starts tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to read your news. Take care all of you.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 8, 2020)

China.


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2020)

Rooter said:



			China. 

Click to expand...


the country, the thread or your cup and saucer


----------



## Rooter (Jul 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			the country, the thread or your cup and saucer 

Click to expand...

In my hands..


----------



## Slab (Jul 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			the country, the thread or your cup and saucer 

Click to expand...

or
The crisis
The syndrome
The doll


----------



## BrianM (Jul 8, 2020)

Painting, hate it with a passion 😫


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Painting, hate it with a passion 😫
		
Click to expand...

Oil on canvass or watercolour?


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 9, 2020)

The local banning smoking. Never smoked, never will, detest it. 

It’s just sad another gateway to the past has been closed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			The local banning smoking. Never smoked, never will, detest it. 

It’s just sad another gateway to the past has been closed.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand this post. Smoking was banned years ago inside places of work, by law. How can they only just of banned it?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't understand this post. Smoking was banned years ago inside places of work, by law. How can they only just of banned it?
		
Click to expand...

Banning it outside in the beer garden possibly?


----------



## BrianM (Jul 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Oil on canvass or watercolour?
		
Click to expand...

Exterior of my holiday house, almost there now though 😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2020)

The builders next door have finally finished. 




And the ones next door to them have now started.  Mini digger, dumper and grab lorry been at it from 7.30 this morning.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't understand this post. Smoking was banned years ago inside places of work, by law. How can they only just of banned it?
		
Click to expand...

Guessing with pubs being far more reliant on the use of outdoor space, it has been banned outside as well.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 9, 2020)

Pack


ColchesterFC said:



			My brother put his house on the market a few weeks ago in Norfolk. Within 4 days he'd been given a full asking price offer from a woman in Manchester who had only looked at the pictures online. He's now gutted that he didn't put it up for sale with a higher asking price.
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't have to sell. Pull out of sale and relist.


----------



## NearHull (Jul 9, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Pack


He doesn't have to sell. Pull out of sale and relist.
		
Click to expand...

He asked for a price and he achieved it.  Sale agreed, it is immoral to renege for greed.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 9, 2020)

The phrase sustainability being used by people who bring us software updates that “brick“ our electronic equipment.. And organisations that think that everyone going to an office is the future. Wise up folks.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 9, 2020)

NearHull said:



			He asked for a price and he achieved it.  Sale agreed, it is immoral to renege for greed.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed....but he could do it, there is only his conscience stopping him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Agreed....but he could do it, there is only his conscience stopping him.
		
Click to expand...

The buyer could also pull out and then you are left with a house to sell again. If someone did that to me I would walk away. Buying / selling a house is stressful enough without someone playing games. You need to trust the buyer / seller and if they mess about after an agreed deal then that trust is gone for me.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The buyer could also pull out and then you are left with a house to sell again. If someone did that to me I would walk away. Buying / selling a house is stressful enough without someone playing games. You need to trust the buyer / seller and if they mess about after an agreed deal then that trust is gone for me.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that he has accepted the offer but can't confirm that. The main issue for him is that the valuation was done by the estate agent during lockdown on photos/videos supplied by my brother rather than a visit by the agent. He's now wondering if he should've waited and got professional photos and descriptions done once lockdown finished to try to get a higher price.


----------



## NearHull (Jul 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The buyer could also pull out and then you are left with a house to sell again. If someone did that to me I would walk away. Buying / selling a house is stressful enough without someone playing games. You need to trust the buyer / seller and if they mess about after an agreed deal then that trust is gone for me.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, I would also walk away.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			I believe that he has accepted the offer but can't confirm that. The main issue for him is that the valuation was done by the estate agent during lockdown on photos/videos supplied by my brother rather than a visit by the agent. He's now wondering if he should've waited and got professional photos and descriptions done once lockdown finished to try to get a higher price.
		
Click to expand...

What do nearby houses go on for? Was it around the right figure? The estate agent will know prices for the area, looks at the pictures, would a visit in person make that much of a difference?

I guess it comes down to how much extra would he ask for? Is it worth potentially losing the sale for that or do you keep quiet, breathe a sigh of relief that it sold so quickly?


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2020)

Traminator said:



			About time.
I don't see why we should have to sit in a cloud of stinking smoke* every* time time we sit outside a bar or cafe.
		
Click to expand...

No exaggeration there, then!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 9, 2020)

Traminator said:



			About time.
I don't see why we should have to sit in a cloud of stinking smoke every time time we sit outside a bar or cafe.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 9, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			We've had an offer!

For £30,000 less than asking

From someone who hasn't even viewed the property.

Any idea what his thinking is here?
		
Click to expand...

Well he came and had a look today, neither of us mentioned his offer. Hopefully now he's seen it he appreciates why it was declined. Said he's already got two properties on our estate so I'm guessing he thought might get a quick sale to rent another one out.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2020)

Car drivers parking in motorcycle bays. One of them apparently didn’t see the signs, like the 2 No Entry signs he drove through to get to the bay. Muppets.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 9, 2020)

Driving for an hour to play Calcot Park only to get there and for it to absolutely ssip down for two hours.  We gave up even starting - drove home and naturally there hasn't been a drop of rain here all afternoon.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2020)

Traminator said:



			The latest Ping golf caps.

Looks like they're designed by Spar.
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching golf and saw Hovland in one. It's dreadful, marketing design by a 3yr old 😳. 

I like their clothes, I hope that is not their new branding design.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2020)

The cinema, which was fully reopened last weekend with social distancing measures is now going to be Friday to Sunday only.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2020)

Oh, and you can’t get a decent 43” TV for love nor money.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2020)

Bad light in the cricket!


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oh, and you can’t get a decent 43” TV for love nor money.
		
Click to expand...

TV's are getting bigger and bigger I hope they keep making the smaller ones, 37" is the biggest we can fit in to our available space.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oh, and you can’t get a decent 43” TV for love nor money.
		
Click to expand...

Oh and what's wrong with LG. Ours is great


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2020)

Damp, humid, sticky days...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Damp, humid, sticky days...
		
Click to expand...

Yep.
Today was horrid
Windows open with damp, sticky air coming in, long sleeve shirt and a face mask....
Boy, did I need a shower when I got home


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Oh and what's wrong with LG. Ours is great
		
Click to expand...

Add to the list of random irritations posters whose replies bear no relation to the post they quote; where did I say there was anything wrong with LG TVs?


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add to the list of random irritations posters whose replies bear no relation to the post they quote; where did I say there was anything wrong with LG TVs? 

Click to expand...

27


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The builders next door have finally finished. 




And the ones next door to them have now started.  Mini digger, dumper and grab lorry been at it from 7.30 this morning.  

Click to expand...

Blooming annoying timing wise

However the silver lining it every little project is drip feeding the economy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2020)

Incompetent refereeing aided & abetted by incompetent VAR officials.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 9, 2020)

LG tvs have an issue with ITV hub, where they can't show live TV on the interweb thingy.


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			LG tvs have an issue with ITV hub, where *they can't show live TV on the interweb thingy.*

Click to expand...

Surely that's what streaming's for.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 9, 2020)

Opening a bottle of 2015 Barolo, and finding it is a tad sharp. It's not off off, but it should be mellow.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 9, 2020)

Slime said:



			Surely that's what streaming's for.  

Click to expand...

ITV hub is streaming?


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			ITV hub is streaming?
		
Click to expand...

No, if you can't get a channel on our telly you can usually find a way to stream it via a laptop or computer.
Not that I'm advocating such heinous behaviour.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Opening a bottle of 2015 Barolo, and finding it is a tad sharp. It's not off off, but it should be mellow.
		
Click to expand...

Add some lemonade


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add to the list of random irritations posters whose replies bear no relation to the post they quote; where did I say there was anything wrong with LG TVs? 

Click to expand...

"Oh, and you can’t get a decent 43” TV for love nor money."   Sorry I didn't realise that you weren't including LG TV's in your condemnation of 43" TV's


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 10, 2020)

Slugs ...


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2020)

Calf strain still sore from training on Wednesday 🙈


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 10, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Slugs ...
		
Click to expand...

Cured by salt and those lovely pellets


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 10, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Cured by salt and those lovely pellets

Click to expand...

No salt doesn't cure them it turns them inside out from the way they react to it lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			"Oh, and you can’t get a decent 43” TV for love nor money."   Sorry I didn't realise that you weren't including LG TV's in your condemnation of 43" TV's 

Click to expand...

I'm not condemning 43" TV's, I'm saying that you cannot physically get a decent one; there is no stock of anything decent available.  Jesus.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 10, 2020)

Wondering through an airport thinking why or how can you be so selective about who self isolates and who doesn’t... if I had it and touched something, someone coming in would still get it irrespective of where they have come from and then allow it into the general population... but then common sense really doesn’t exist in this country, and i am upset I cannot have a brawl in Hyde park, lie in a gutter with my pants round my ankles or go to some beach in Bournemouth and wear some speedos.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 10, 2020)

Finding it very difficult to give BMW dealers my money. In this climate, its bizarre behaviour.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 10, 2020)

Tesla model 3 not suitable for dogs in the boot. Audi E-tron ghastly. 
Left with Ford Puma ST as a viable candidate for a new car when it’s available. really wanted the Tesla.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm not condemning 43" TV's, I'm saying that you cannot physically get a decent one; there is no stock of anything decent available.  Jesus. 

Click to expand...

I was looking for a cheap tablet to run just one app, when Curry's opened earlier this week and the sales assistant said that they hardly had anything in the shop or warehouse stock left as people went mad just before lockdown buying everything to use for working at home. The Amazon Fire 8 for £45 was just the job after I managed to put the Google Play Store on it


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 10, 2020)

Black fly on my runner beans.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I was looking for a cheap tablet to run just one app, when Curry's opened earlier this week and the sales assistant said that they hardly had anything in the shop or warehouse stock left as people went mad just before lockdown buying everything to use for working at home. The Amazon Fire 8 for £45 was just the job after I managed to put the Google Play Store on it
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to a local TV & audio shop we use last night.  Apparently the new TV models usually come out late March to April, meaning they'd run down stocks of last year's models anticipating the new stock, and they then cancelled their orders of this year's models because of lockdown.  Now they are back they are playing catch up on stock, and those that offered mail order had what little stock they had left cleaned out.  They've managed to point me towards a couple of options but it's a nightmare trying to work out the reviews.  Might just wait for the new ones to come out, although there are a couple of price savings that are tempting...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Spoke to a local TV & audio shop we use last night.  Apparently the new TV models usually come out late March to April, meaning they'd run down stocks of last year's models anticipating the new stock, and they then cancelled their orders of this year's models because of lockdown.  Now they are back they are playing catch up on stock, and those that offered mail order had what little stock they had left cleaned out.  They've managed to point me towards a couple of options but it's a nightmare trying to work out the reviews.  Might just wait for the new ones to come out, although there are a couple of price savings that are tempting...
		
Click to expand...

I hope you get what you want!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I hope you get what you want!
		
Click to expand...

I need to work out what that is, the tech acronyms are mind-boggling.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I need to work out what that is, the tech acronyms are mind-boggling. 

Click to expand...

I know Rich, it took me a while to sort out the tablet and how to get Play Store on it - I could have easily spent twice as much for something that would not have run my piano app any better


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Black fly on my runner beans.
		
Click to expand...

black flies matter


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Black fly on my runner beans.
		
Click to expand...

Dress up as a ladybird 👍🤔


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 10, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Dress up as a ladybird 👍🤔
		
Click to expand...

His usual pair of colourful golf trousers and polo will do!


----------



## Slime (Jul 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Black fly on my runner beans.
		
Click to expand...

That's not a euphemism for anything ......................... is it?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 11, 2020)

Saw something on Sky News earlier. At pools if somebody is in trouble the lifeguards have to carry out a risk assessment before they can go in to try and save them. Get a life literally!


----------



## BrianM (Jul 11, 2020)

Left my 7 iron at holiday house, hoping to have a few swings, which never happened.
Playing Castle Stuart in the morning 🤬🤬


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 11, 2020)

Having to call a locksmith. 
Trying to replace cylinder locks to ones with posh keys. Did the front, back door  however became misaligned, key stuck and no budge with Thor’s hammer.

Missus says I can’t be a plumber, electrician or locksmith. I explained we have running water and lights don’t we and I could be a burglar but don’t fancy breaking the door.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 11, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Left my 7 iron at holiday house, hoping to have a few swings, which never happened.
Playing Castle Stuart in the morning 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy  it's a good course except for that one big climb, I'm still out of puff


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Left my 7 iron at holiday house, hoping to have a few swings, which never happened.
Playing Castle Stuart in the morning 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

hope you are getting plenty of freebies with the amount you are playing there, been once on the £50 deal that is enough for me, next time will only be if its free


----------



## BrianM (Jul 12, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			hope you are getting plenty of freebies with the amount you are playing there, been once on the £50 deal that is enough for me, next time will only be if its free

Click to expand...

Haven’t paid a penny yet 😂😂
Think the old man is paying this time though 🤣🤣


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2020)

Kamaru Usman.


----------



## cliveb (Jul 12, 2020)

Got my phone (Moto G7) out after finishing my round today to discover that the home screen (which was just fine this morning) had been trashed.
All the icons I had carefully placed had been removed and replaced with various things I don't want - a Google widget, icons to Duo, Moto actions, etc.
Presumably some sort of update happened while I wasn't looking. But who did it I have no idea - Google, Motorola, perhaps even my phone provider (Virgin)?
Why do they do this? What can they hope to achieve other than to hack off their users?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 12, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Got my phone (Moto G7) out after finishing my round today to discover that the home screen (which was just fine this morning) had been trashed.
All the icons I had carefully placed had been removed and replaced with various things I don't want - a Google widget, icons to Duo, Moto actions, etc.
Presumably some sort of update happened while I wasn't looking. But who did it I have no idea - Google, Motorola, perhaps even my phone provider (Virgin)?
Why do they do this? What can they hope to achieve other than to hack off their users?
		
Click to expand...

I had a spurious app appear on my old iPhone yesterday for no reason. Not used as a phone just as an iPod. Know idea how it installed itself.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2020)

This bloomin' work lark......its knackering..


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2020)

litter bug kids, been a load of them swimming in the canal by the rowing club pontoons, the amount of litter they leave on a daily basis is shocking


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2020)

litter bug kids, been a load of them swimming in the canal by the rowing club pontoons, the amount of litter they leave on a daily basis is shocking


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2020)

The current state of my golf game 🙈


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The current state of my golf game 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Wanna bet ?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Wanna bet ? 

Click to expand...

Do you wanna bet ?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Wanna bet ? 

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2020)

Spam emails - getting some saying my paypal/apple accounts have been suspended because of "fraudulent" activity. Yeah right especially when you are asking for my details to reactivate the account. Marked them as spam and reset the password but still coming through, just from different email addresses. Not a problem for the likes of us but I can imagine there will be some that get suckered in at some point


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...




saving_par said:



			Do you wanna bet ? 

Click to expand...

You're more than welcome to help make up a freebie 4 ball at my gaff and find out lol.
 Only Martyn and me so far, sometime between  July 20/24 to be decided, anyone else interested ? , 1st come 1st served


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			You're more than welcome to help make up a freebie 4 ball at my gaff. Only Martyn and me so far, sometime between  July 20/24 to be decided, anyone else , 1st come 1st served 

Click to expand...

Would love to but..... air bridges. I'm unclean, unclean I tell thee!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Would love to but..... air bridges. I'm unclean, unclean I tell thee!
		
Click to expand...

A bridge too far Brian AIR


----------



## chellie (Jul 12, 2020)

An email from Nike saying that some shoes I'd ordered days ago are not in stock


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			You're more than welcome to help make up a freebie 4 ball at my gaff and find out lol.
Only Martyn and me so far, sometime between  July 20/24 to be decided, anyone else interested ? , 1st come 1st served 

Click to expand...

Will have run out of balls by then


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2020)

Coming in from washing the cars to find a fox  on the kitchen floor.


----------



## chellie (Jul 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Coming in from washing the cars to find a fox  on the kitchen floor. 

Click to expand...

Should have had your door shut


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Coming in from washing the cars to find a fox  on the kitchen floor. 

Click to expand...






👍


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

Walking through the woods this evening and being bitten to pieces, have reacted to one on my forehead and looks like ive been hit by a stray golf ball lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:








👍
		
Click to expand...

It won't be running anywhere if I get my hands on it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			It won't be running anywhere if I get my hands on it.
		
Click to expand...

Boom Boom Baz


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Will have run out of balls by then 

Click to expand...

Ah ! so you're not saving par


----------



## GG26 (Jul 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Coming in from washing the cars to find a fox  on the kitchen floor. 

Click to expand...

Was in Ben Chilwell asking if he could join your lot now after watching that horror show earlier?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 13, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Ah ! so you're not saving par 

Click to expand...

Sadly no longer


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2020)

Getting half a story and that half not exactly sticking to facts.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			Walking through the woods this evening and being bitten to pieces, have reacted to one on my forehead and looks like ive been hit by a stray golf ball lol
		
Click to expand...

Clegg?? (Horse Fly)

Horrible things, a guy i know who lives up near Invergordon posted a pick of one on is FB, was the size of a 50 pence peice


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Clegg?? (Horse Fly)

Horrible things, a guy i know who lives up near Invergordon posted a pick of one on is FB, was the size of a 50 pence peice
		
Click to expand...


dont know what they were still got a nice lump on the forehead and about a dozen other bites on my arms and legs


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 13, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Well he came and had a look today, neither of us mentioned his offer. Hopefully now he's seen it he appreciates why it was declined. Said he's already got two properties on our estate so I'm guessing he thought might get a quick sale to rent another one out.
		
Click to expand...

Upped his offer...just the £12k short now.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 13, 2020)

Me.

Being made redundant. Being treated like...poo. Still working my ass off. Wish I could just sack it off and doss.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 13, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Me.

Being made redundant. Being treated like...poo. Still working my ass off. Wish I could just sack it off and doss.
		
Click to expand...

Chin up Amanda, could be time for a reinvention, who knows what lies ahead 
I totally reinvented myself 18 months ago aged 57, new job, new relationship, (not suggesting you go that far), it can be done


----------



## fundy (Jul 13, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Upped his offer...just the £12k short now.
		
Click to expand...

one more go and he'll be nearly there, fingers crossed


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2020)

Having one less fluffy member of the family this evening.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			one more go and he'll be nearly there, fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

Offers in the region of 220 it's on for, he's currently at 208, we'd accept at 210.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			one more go and he'll be nearly there, fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

And he should save quite a bit on stamp duty 😁


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 13, 2020)

Face coverings. 
It’s not really the time of weather for a snood or scarf and masks just look daft and irritating. 
I’ve never wore one handling carcinogens.  Don’t wear em welding, don’t wear em grinding. And that’s my choice as which it should remain. I go shopping last thing at night to avoid people and queues.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 13, 2020)

the roofer turning up at 7.30 to fix the skylight trim, only 3 days later than he said he was coming


----------



## Piece (Jul 13, 2020)

Scraping the skin off my thumb. Like a carpet burn, only deeper and more painful.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Me.

Being made redundant. Being treated like...poo. Still working my ass off. Wish I could just sack it off and doss.
		
Click to expand...

Always hard being made redundant. It's happened twice to me. When do you officially finish? It says a lot about you though that you're prepared to continue to provide as good a service as possible.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 13, 2020)

I know you're not supposed to argue with someone else's irritation but it's tough.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Always hard being made redundant. It's happened twice to me. When do you officially finish? It says a lot about you though that you're prepared to continue to provide as good a service as possible.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's another irritation. We're well into the 45 day joint consultation and then up to 30 days individual. They've grossly underestimated the work the office gets through and the high level of customer service so suddenly "for our colleagues peace of mind" the office will close at the end of the year. Nothing in writing and not sure they can actually demand that but we'll see as questions are being asked of HR. I'm doing extra hours to help out the office as they're under huge pressure and working so hard - they have done so since lockdown in the belief they were saving all our jobs.

My Dad brought me up to always graft and do the best job I can - can't change that. Plus after 28 years I have some bizarre loyalty despite it being one-sided.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Well that's another irritation. We're well into the 45 day joint consultation and then up to 30 days individual. They've grossly underestimated the work the office gets through and the high level of customer service so suddenly "for our colleagues peace of mind" the office will close at the end of the year. Nothing in writing and not sure they can actually demand that but we'll see as questions are being asked of HR. I'm doing extra hours to help out the office as they're under huge pressure and working so hard - they have done so since lockdown in the belief they were saving all our jobs.

My Dad brought me up to always graft and do the best job I can - can't change that. Plus after 28 years I have some bizarre loyalty despite it being one-sided.
		
Click to expand...

I get the loyalty thing. I was working for GE and even when GE Capital came in and took over running all the financial processes for the UK businesses (payroll, credit control P/L etc) I worked hard to make sure our accounts were fully reconciled and year end went without a hitch. I could have left it in a mess but that isn't my way. 

I know it's a long shot, clutching at straws almost, that there is something that isn't right or can make them change the decision based on the level of service you are still able to provide. Have you had a chance to consider a "what next". As Frag said, maybe a time to look at something completely different


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get the loyalty thing. I was working for GE and even when GE Capital came in and took over running all the financial processes for the UK businesses (payroll, credit control P/L etc) I worked hard to make sure our accounts were fully reconciled and year end went without a hitch. I could have left it in a mess but that isn't my way.

I know it's a long shot, clutching at straws almost, that there is something that isn't right or can make them change the decision based on the level of service you are still able to provide. Have you had a chance to consider a "what next". As Frag said, maybe a time to look at something completely different
		
Click to expand...

Truthfully - we're all ready to go and want it sooner rather than later. As for what next? Something...not sure what. I don't need to work financially but like to feel useful and like I'm contributing. Something will pop up I'm sure.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 13, 2020)

A few weeks ago our upstairs shower leaked into our dining room below . Seemingly it had been leaking for a while , rotting the chipboard flooring, and eventually the ceiling below. .

The insurance assessor says the shower cubical and toilet have to be removed and reinstalled, the full shower room floor and tiles to be lifted and replaced including vanity units, and skirting.
The adjoining linen cupboard floor and laminate flooring also to be completely renewed. A stud partition wall might have to be removed and replaced.
The 6 x 5  dining room ceiling below has  to be removed and replaced, including coving, down lighting and fan removed and replaced . 
All completely redecorated .
They estimate 2 full weeks work starting 8 AM next Monday.
So I'll have to be up early for the next 2 weeks, I'd forgot there was another 8 o'clock


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 14, 2020)

No issues wearing a mask, I'll do whatever is needed to protect me and my family and have been for a while, but why has it taken so long to make it compulsory?


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 14, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			A few weeks ago our upstairs shower leaked into our dining room below . Seemingly it had been leaking for a while , rotting the chipboard flooring, and eventually the ceiling below. .

The insurance assessor says the shower cubical and toilet have to be removed and reinstalled, the full shower room floor and tiles to be lifted and replaced including vanity units, and skirting.
The adjoining linen cupboard floor and laminate flooring also to be completely renewed. A stud partition wall might have to be removed and replaced.
The 6 x 5  dining room ceiling below has  to be removed and replaced, including coving, down lighting and fan removed and replaced .
All completely redecorated .
They estimate 2 full weeks work starting 8 AM next Monday.
So I'll have to be up early for the next 2 weeks, I'd forgot there was another 8 o'clock 

Click to expand...

2 weeks!! Sounds a much bigger job than two weeks!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 14, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			No issues wearing a mask, I'll do whatever is needed to protect me and my family and have been for a while, but why has it taken so long to make it compulsory?
		
Click to expand...

If most of us have managed without one for all of this time, why should we be forced to wear one now? This is the first stupid decision BJ has made so far. And to cap it off we are now following what the poison dwarf has put in place. Jesus, she'll be even more unbearable now.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 14, 2020)

Work laptop suddenly deciding it doesn't like external monitors, or being charged by the docking station.  I swear they give just give us the cheapest tat going.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 14, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			No issues wearing a mask, I'll do whatever is needed to protect me and my family and have been for a while, but why has it taken so long to make it compulsory?
		
Click to expand...

Saw on Facebook this morning.......

Requiring masks to be worn 4 months into a global pandemic is a bit like taking condoms to a baby shower.


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 14, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Saw on Facebook this morning.......

Requiring masks to be worn 4 months into a global pandemic is a bit like taking condoms to a baby shower.
		
Click to expand...

Not really when you realise that the baby shower is a full blown orgy.


----------



## Slab (Jul 14, 2020)

Crazyface said:



*If most of us have managed without one for all of this time,* *why should we be forced to wear one now*? *This is the first stupid decision BJ has made so far*. And to cap it off we are now following what the *poison dwarf *has put in place. Jesus, she'll be even more unbearable now.
		
Click to expand...

Guessing but 'most of us' haven't caught covid yet. This'll go some way to keeping the number of deaths down a bit 
Its a law, a bit like wearing seat-belts 
For me the stupid thing is how long he's waited
I thought the forum had been warned to cut this out


----------



## drdel (Jul 14, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			If most of us have managed without one for all of this time, why should we be forced to wear one now? This is the first stupid decision BJ has made so far. And to cap it off we are now following what the poison dwarf has put in place. Jesus, she'll be even more unbearable now.
		
Click to expand...

In the beginning everyone was asked to remain indoors and only go out for essentials. As restriction ease and the infection rate has dropped more people are interacting with others outside of their normal circle. Global supply of masks were strained and website etc were profiteering from the sale of the items that were available so demanding everyone should wear masks would generate anxiety and panic buying.

Public transport, and other businesses are only now seeing an increase in footfall and so more individual/personal care precautions like masks now become relevant to control cross infection in premises visited by the general public and as SD of 2m has only just been reduced the public are also more likely to be in close proximity for over 10mins.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 14, 2020)

The bags supermarkets use for salad leaves/spinach...

Mind you, the real irritation is slugs munching my home grown leaves meaning me having to buy supermarket stuff...


----------



## drdel (Jul 14, 2020)

Moaners repeating moans. 
Moaners with no suggestions. 
Idiots. 

Moaning idiots.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 14, 2020)

Ordered a cot during lockdown (may)
Put it in garage out way until we could build it

Today found out the matress was missing (paid for)

Dpd app has 3 parcels , 2 dropped at door (photo evidence) and 1 says returned to shop

Totally slipped my mind amount of parcels coming at that time for babies 

Ofc the website is backed up can't even call them because so busy 

Annoying 

Least it's built I guess 

Massive crack in headboard aswell but managed to turn wood around so will never see


----------



## chellie (Jul 14, 2020)

Clothing and shoe sizes. No consistency even between the same makes.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 14, 2020)

drdel said:



			Moaners repeating moans.
Moaners with no suggestions.
Idiots.

Moaning idiots.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a good moan you’ve wrote there!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2020)

That there seems to be a shortage of Crunchies.......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2020)

I jumped over a deep ditch today to retrieve my golf ball. I realised 3/4 of the way in mid air that I no longer have the spring in my legs that previously would have meant I'd make it easily. I did make it, just 😳, but my shins are currently sore from the jarring landing.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

Being at work all day then getting home to a msg from work to state we're all having a zoom meeting about putting things in place for return to training properly and testing at work tonight at 830pm...

I mean really you couldn't hold that during the work hours we're actually paid for 🙄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2020)

Slab said:



*Guessing but 'most of us' haven't caught covid yet.* This'll go some way to keeping the number of deaths down a bit 
Its a law, a bit like wearing seat-belts 
For me the stupid thing is how long he's waited
I thought the forum had been warned to cut this out 

Click to expand...

Depending on where you are, guessing 'most of us' have;

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/07/10/health/queens-antibody-testing-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## BrianM (Jul 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Being at work all day then getting home to a msg from work to state we're all having a zoom meeting about putting things in place for return to training properly and testing at work tonight at 830pm...

I mean really you couldn't hold that during the work hours we're actually paid for 🙄
		
Click to expand...

22mins to go, get yourself prepared 😂😂


----------



## Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

BrianM said:



			22mins to go, get yourself prepared 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

They can put up with hotel transylvania in the back ground then as we're having a film night 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			That there seems to be a shortage of Crunchies.......
		
Click to expand...

My fault. We had a delivery of 100 today


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 14, 2020)

Whatsapp being down. I can't send texts to all my friends individually for god's sake, hurry up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2020)

Trying to decipher the NHS guidance on self-isolation. 🙄


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Trying to decipher the NHS guidance on self-isolation. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe you're not blaming Boris 😅


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			Clothing and shoe sizes. No consistency even between the same makes.
		
Click to expand...

I bought 2 pair of trousers on Monday from M&S , same make different colours 1 pair fitted the other was at least 2 inches too small [ waist ].When returning them the girl compared the size to another pair from the rack, they were the correct size,
 probably just a label mix up . 
It's the hassle of not been able to try things on in the shop, then having to return them.


----------



## chellie (Jul 15, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I bought 2 pair of trousers on Monday from M&S , same make different colours 1 pair fitted the other was at least 2 inches too small [ waist ].When returning them the girl compared the size to another pair from the rack, they were the correct size,
probably just a label mix up .
It's the hassle of not been able to try things on in the shop, then having to return them.

Click to expand...

Clothing for me was bought from County Golf so I used their measurements. and the sizing I have from other UA things. HID's trousers and shirt are OK for him


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2020)

UPS. Their customer service attitude is the carrier version of Ryanair . Dire, just dire.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 15, 2020)

Rick Shiels and his clickbait video titles.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 15, 2020)

The wife telling me she cannot get printer ink because they don’t make it anymore for her printer! 
Sorry can we start practicing sustainability and not making stuff redundant even though it still works?? The printer isn’t 10yrs old!! I had tyre suppliers signing up to provide their tyre for 10yrs .. and even then there were cars that lasted longer!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 15, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			The wife telling me she cannot get printer ink because they don’t make it anymore for her printer!
Sorry can we start practicing sustainability and not making stuff redundant even though it still works?? The printer isn’t 10yrs old!! I had tyre suppliers signing up to provide their tyre for 10yrs .. and even then there were cars that lasted longer!
		
Click to expand...

It's almost cheaper to buy a new printer than new cartridges - crazy!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Isn't there places that re-fill ink cartridges


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Got some trousers delivered today. Not sure I like them - definitely wouldn't have bought them if I tried them in in a shop but now I'm debating whether to keep them rather than have the hassle of returning them. At least they fit.
		
Click to expand...

Send them back! I've learnt that if I'm unsure I'll never wear them...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Got some trousers delivered today. Not sure I like them - definitely wouldn't have bought them if I tried them in in a shop but now I'm debating whether to keep them rather than have the hassle of returning them. At least they fit.
		
Click to expand...

You know the seed is sown and you won't wear them. Send back now and save the hassle


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 15, 2020)

Mike Dean


----------



## BrianM (Jul 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			It's almost cheaper to buy a new printer than new cartridges - crazy!
		
Click to expand...

The last 2 printers we have got was because it was cheaper than buying ink, shocking really.


----------



## cliveb (Jul 15, 2020)

BrianM said:



			The last 2 printers we have got was because it was cheaper than buying ink, shocking really.
		
Click to expand...

Modern printers are a ripoff. Still using a HP Laserjet 4000. Must be getting on for 20 years old. Built like a tank. (Did have to replace the paper pickup rollers a few years back).
Toner cartridges are reasonable, and last years.


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 15, 2020)

Honda Jazz advert, not sure if it's the music, the images or the car itself but I don't think I've ever seen an advert that makes me less likely to buy a car!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Mike Dean
		
Click to expand...

That was some decision 😡😡


----------



## Rooter (Jul 16, 2020)

Local authority deciding that the local leisure center pools will not reopen on the 25th, only the gym areas and squash etc. The cynic in me says its all down to profit.

So I have just joined the local David Lloyd place on a 3 month 'deal' as its the only way I can pool swim anytime soon and have a race in 9 weeks...


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

Flying ant day!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Flying ant day!!!
		
Click to expand...


Hate that day ...


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Hate that day ...
		
Click to expand...


Cant say i believed it existed until a couple of hours ago lol, seagulls seem happy if nothing else!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2020)

yup - the skies start clearing and the pressure goes up - and up come the ants.  I wondered why I had a flock of starlings on my lawn (burnt scrap of grass) earlier.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Flying ant day!!!
		
Click to expand...

The thing of horror movies...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 16, 2020)

Been fairly irritated with myself and the world in general today...

When I went up to bed last night and turned over, to sleep, I heard what I thought was a baby crying or some animal calling out... Chose to ignore it and went to sleep... When I woke, a few hours later, (to take a leak) I thought I could still hear same/similar crying out... After taking leak I went downstairs and stood outside my front door... After a few minutes I realised what I could hear was my elderly neighbour calling for help... With only a pair of crocs and undercrackers on I went to neighbours door and called through letterbox asking what was up... She replied, very tearfully and in some notable pain, she'd fallen down the stairs... Returned home to alert herself and get a few more items of clothing on... We went back, let ourselves in and quickly assessed we needed professional help... Although between us we did manage to untangle our lovely neighbour and administer as much reassurance as possible... Took an age for help to arrive (over two hours)… To be absolutely fair to the paramedics they were spot on with the tender care they provided for neighbour just wish they could've been on the scene quicker... Some, a lot, of the blame lying with me if only I'd taken way more notice earlier... The upshot is, the old girl had broken her femur, in the fall, and I suspect it's going to be long road of recovery... 

Been properly hateing the world today...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Cant say i believed it existed until a couple of hours ago lol, seagulls seem happy if nothing else!
		
Click to expand...


Happy seagulls are never a good thing either...


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Been fairly irritated with myself and the world in general today...

When I went up to bed last night and turned over, to sleep, I heard what I thought was a baby crying or some animal calling out... Chose to ignore it and went to sleep... When I woke, a few hours later, (to take a leak) I thought I could still hear same/similar crying out... After taking leak I went downstairs and stood outside my front door... After a few minutes I realised what I could hear was my elderly neighbour calling for help... With only a pair of crocs and undercrackers on I went to neighbours door and called through letterbox asking what was up... She replied, very tearfully and in some notable pain, she'd fallen down the stairs... Returned home to alert herself and get a few more items of clothing on... We went back, let ourselves in and quickly assessed we needed professional help... Although between us we did manage to untangle our lovely neighbour and administer as much reassurance as possible... Took an age for help to arrive (over two hours)… To be absolutely fair to the paramedics they were spot on with the tender care they provided for neighbour just wish they could've been on the scene quicker... Some, a lot, of the blame lying with me if only I'd taken way more notice earlier... The upshot is, the old girl had broken her femur, in the fall, and I suspect it's going to be long road of recovery...

Been properly hateing the world today...
		
Click to expand...


Dont be too hard on yourself, youre the one who did realise what it was and get her help, it could have been a lot worse if you hadnt!


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Happy seagulls are never a good thing either...
		
Click to expand...


Well the dogs happy barking and chasing them if nothing else......


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Dont be too hard on yourself, youre the one who did realise what it was and get her help, it could have been a lot worse if you hadnt!
		
Click to expand...


There's the thing... Been trying to tell myself that all day and her sister has been telling me I shouldn't be so upset with myself as well... Think it's partly been to do with my own long road back after my own fall... And, understanding how tough it will be for her...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 16, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Been fairly irritated with myself and the world in general today...

When I went up to bed last night and turned over, to sleep, I heard what I thought was a baby crying or some animal calling out... Chose to ignore it and went to sleep... When I woke, a few hours later, (to take a leak) I thought I could still hear same/similar crying out... After taking leak I went downstairs and stood outside my front door... After a few minutes I realised what I could hear was my elderly neighbour calling for help... With only a pair of crocs and undercrackers on I went to neighbours door and called through letterbox asking what was up... She replied, very tearfully and in some notable pain, she'd fallen down the stairs... Returned home to alert herself and get a few more items of clothing on... We went back, let ourselves in and quickly assessed we needed professional help... Although between us we did manage to untangle our lovely neighbour and administer as much reassurance as possible... Took an age for help to arrive (over two hours)… To be absolutely fair to the paramedics they were spot on with the tender care they provided for neighbour just wish they could've been on the scene quicker... Some, a lot, of the blame lying with me if only I'd taken way more notice earlier... The upshot is, the old girl had broken her femur, in the fall, and I suspect it's going to be long road of recovery...

Been properly hateing the world today...
		
Click to expand...

I would feel the same BUT you did go and help and many would still have continued to ignore the noise...


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			There's the thing... Been trying to tell myself that all day and her sister has been telling me I shouldn't be so upset with myself as well... Think it's partly been to do with my own long road back after my own fall... And, understanding how tough it will be for her...
		
Click to expand...


just think how well placed you will be to offer advice and/or help her on the road to recovery and that shes in a far better way than she would have been without your intervention and help already!

or be human and keep beating yourself up, we all do it


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 16, 2020)

I think I have found some opinionated self promoter on LinkedIn.. keeps replying with papers he has written but fails to answer the basic question .. ah well that is the internet.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Cant say i believed it existed until a couple of hours ago lol, seagulls seem happy if nothing else!
		
Click to expand...

Some of the swarms are so big they show up on the rain radars.....


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Some of the swarms are so big they show up on the rain radars.....
		
Click to expand...



not sure it was that bad lol


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2020)

fundy said:





not sure it was that bad lol
		
Click to expand...

This was from Sunday..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282560110187941888


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Been fairly irritated with myself and the world in general today...

When I went up to bed last night and turned over, to sleep, I heard what I thought was a baby crying or some animal calling out... Chose to ignore it and went to sleep... When I woke, a few hours later, (to take a leak) I thought I could still hear same/similar crying out... After taking leak I went downstairs and stood outside my front door... After a few minutes I realised what I could hear was my elderly neighbour calling for help... With only a pair of crocs and undercrackers on I went to neighbours door and called through letterbox asking what was up... She replied, very tearfully and in some notable pain, she'd fallen down the stairs... Returned home to alert herself and get a few more items of clothing on... We went back, let ourselves in and quickly assessed we needed professional help... Although between us we did manage to untangle our lovely neighbour and administer as much reassurance as possible... Took an age for help to arrive (over two hours)… To be absolutely fair to the paramedics they were spot on with the tender care they provided for neighbour just wish they could've been on the scene quicker... Some, a lot, of the blame lying with me if only I'd taken way more notice earlier... The upshot is, the old girl had broken her femur, in the fall, and I suspect it's going to be long road of recovery...

Been properly hateing the world today...
		
Click to expand...

Think you're being a bit tough on yourself. You did what you could once you worked out what was going on. Nothing more you can do once the femur was broken other than keep them comfy and reassured


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

a beach hut, 12ft by 10ft, selling for £330k 

might be time to get the property on the mkt lol


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			a beach hut, 12ft by 10ft, selling for £330k 

might be time to get the property on the mkt lol
		
Click to expand...

You are on the wrong side of the estuary. 

I was looking in an estate agent window last year, and there was a hut at 275k. Thought that was mad enough.


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			You are on the wrong side of the estuary.

I was looking in an estate agent window last year, and there was a hut at 275k. Thought that was mad enough.
		
Click to expand...


Im about half a mile from that hut, wish my house was worth as much per sq ft lol


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2020)

Just seen an advert for Porsche.

Pretty sure I have never seen a Porsche advert on telly before.

Times must be tough for beetle look a likes.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Im about half a mile from that hut, wish my house was worth as much per sq ft lol
		
Click to expand...

Really don't get why anyone wants to spend 300k plus on a beach hut.

Guess it's just not my thing.


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Really don't get why anyone wants to spend 300k plus on a beach hut.

Guess it's just not my thing.
		
Click to expand...


dont get me wrong its an idyllic spot on the spit, but nope I dont have the sort of money that I could even consider it or would if i did! its kind of amazing considering what you can get a mile in land for the same money in bricks and mortar!

edit: nice place to have a beer if youre at Hengistbury Head btw


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			dont get me wrong its an idyllic spot on the spit, but nope I dont have the sort of money that I could even consider it or would if i did! its kind of amazing considering what you can get a mile in land for the same money in bricks and mortar!

edit: nice place to have a beer if youre at Hengistbury Head btw
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, when I cycle over, I have a wander around, and a beer at the pizza/bar on the spit. Lovely to sit and watch the world go by.

Pre Covid, obv.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Flying ant day!!!
		
Click to expand...

I hope their not flying too far north


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 16, 2020)

Local power cut. Not too bothered about the lack of power, the neighbours alarm whirling is annoying me though.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2020)

Being woken up at 01:00 by the Mrs covering the bathroom floor in sick

Bless her

She was asleep downstairs after cleaning herself up and stopping the sick by 01:30

Hour later I've finally finished and got myself to bed

How the daughter slept through my banging about I'll never know lol 

Oh well these things happen bless her


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2020)

Next door's brat absolutely screaming his head off in their garden while I have to have the back doors open so I don't die of heat exhaustion. 

There's also about five flies in here driving me mad. Working from home is supposed to be more stress-free isn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Next door's brat absolutely screaming his head off in their garden while I have to have the back doors open so I don't die of heat exhaustion. 

There's also about five flies in here driving me mad. Working from home is supposed to be more stress-free isn't it? 

Click to expand...

Stop complaining, its pissing down up here. Would kill for some sun, we have gone straight into Autumn the last few weeks......


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Stop complaining, its pissing down up here. Would kill for some sun, we have gone straight into Autumn the last few weeks......
		
Click to expand...

It's literally only ever warm when I'm sat in the conservatory trying to work. As soon as I go to play golf, or tennis, or football - rain.


----------



## Dando (Jul 17, 2020)

1 - being evicted from the summerhouse and working from the "shed" portion so my step daughter can use the summerhouse once in blue moon for her beauty treatments
2 - step daughter and her clients knowing i am working but not really giving a toss and being loud
3 - going indoors for some peace and quiet and and there's a screaming kid in the living room

i am not having a good day


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2020)

Dando said:



			1 - being evicted from the summerhouse and working from the "shed" portion so my step daughter can use the summerhouse once in blue moon for her beauty treatments
2 - step daughter and her clients knowing i am working but not really giving a toss and being loud
*3 - going indoors for some peace and quiet and and there's a screaming kid in the living room*

i am not having a good day
		
Click to expand...

 do you perhaps live next door to @Orikoru


----------



## BrianM (Jul 17, 2020)

Waste water treatment plant, nothing but problems since installed, always seems to be the compressor, state of the art they said, 6k literally down the pan I’m thinking 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Take car to garage for a routine service. 
Tell the receptionist that engine management light came on last week but has now gone off. 
Get a phone call two hours later to tell me the oil pump needs to be replaced. 
Luckily still under warranty. 
Courtesy car is a roller skate with a roof.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Spent all afternoon driving to different areas and trapsing round the shops trying to buy a re-usable face mask, and can't find one anywhere 😐.
Absolutely knackered.
		
Click to expand...

We got ours in Sports Direct, was surprised they sold them in there. Did you look there? I guess a few have sold out since they said it would become mandatory to wear them in certain places.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			No didn't even consider it as I walked past it earlier 😢
A "few" places have indeed sold out, like every single Boots, Superdrug and independent pharmacy that I went to 😐
		
Click to expand...

Seems like absolutely everyone is selling them. I even got an email from a company I bought the mini SD card for my phone from, saying they were selling reusable masks. So strange.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			No didn't even consider it as I walked past it earlier 😢
A "few" places have indeed sold out, like every single Boots, Superdrug and independent pharmacy that I went to 😐
		
Click to expand...

Got mine from Oddballs, the company that sells underwear to raise money for testicular cancer. £10.00 for pack of 4. As it is a good cause, bought a couple of packs to hand out to friends and family.


----------



## Slime (Jul 17, 2020)

Having to have a bonfire this afternoon, as if the sun isn't hot enough!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 17, 2020)

Lewis Hamilton.    

Oh sorry its not Sunday yet.


----------



## Slime (Jul 17, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Lewis Hamilton.  

*Oh sorry, its not Sunday yet*.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't have to be, any day of the week ending in a 'y' works for me!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 17, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Waste water treatment plant, nothing but problems since installed, always seems to be the compressor, state of the art they said, 6k literally down the pan I’m thinking 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Aah the old state of the art line.
AKA untested technology 😆


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 18, 2020)

"Waterproof" plasters 

Wash my hands.. fall off


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2020)

Facebook again 🙈
Friends who are otherwise intelligent people somehow linking Covid, wearing face masks and Brexit due to their their blinkered hate of the Tories and anything BJ related.
It's kind of admirable in a way how they can come up with such theories 🤣


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2020)

Leeds United


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



*Facebook again* 🙈
Friends who are otherwise intelligent people somehow linking Covid, wearing face masks and Brexit due to their their blinkered hate of the Tories and anything BJ related.
It's kind of admirable in a way how they can come up with such theories 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Ever considered binning Facebook?


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 18, 2020)

Slime said:



			Leeds United
		
Click to expand...

Why? It's great to have them where they should be.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 18, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Why? It's great to have them where they should be.
		
Click to expand...

Never understood that. 

Every club ends up in the league that their performances achieve. 

All the  talk of "size of club" and "their history" is just BS.

Leeds are now back in the Premier League because they have earned it.
For 15 years they didn't and, therefore, shouldn't have been in the PL.

You get no points for history or size of support, you only get points and, thus respect, out on the pitch.


----------



## NearHull (Jul 18, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Never understood that.

Every club ends up in the league that their performances achieve.

All the  talk of "size of club" and "their history" is just BS.

Leeds are now back in the Premier League because they have earned it.
For 15 years they didn't and, therefore, shouldn't have been in the PL.

You get no points for history or size of support, you only get points and, thus respect, out on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

Well yeah.......but Leeds United !


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 18, 2020)

Some shady character coming to the door at 3am. On ring looked innocent but on CCTV play back very odd.


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2020)

Rain, in Manchester


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 18, 2020)

It’s funny how some people will hate a political party just because........

And some people will hate a particular football team just because........

It’s all a bit tribal sometimes 🤔


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 18, 2020)

NearHull said:



			Well yeah.......but Leeds United !
		
Click to expand...

This season they have earned it so good luck to them, and I say that as a supporter of another club in the Championship 😕


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2020)

fundy said:



			Rain, in Manchester
		
Click to expand...

Surely thats a Random Expectation.?..


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2020)

Slime said:



			Ever considered binning Facebook?
		
Click to expand...

Why, because of a small minority of blinkered views?
It would be like leaving this place because of...🤣
I actually find it quite interesting, call it a sideshow if you will.


----------



## drdel (Jul 18, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’s funny how some people will hate a political party just because........

And some people will hate a particular football team just because........

It’s all a bit tribal sometimes 🤔
		
Click to expand...

While labelling other people who dare to differ.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 18, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Stop complaining, its pissing down up here. Would kill for some sun, we have gone straight into Autumn the last few weeks......
		
Click to expand...

I can confirm this! Had a week visiting the MIL it was 13C and steady drizzle almost every day (was gutted my new Goretex coat turned up the day after we set off)... Home today sat in the garden it’s blue sky’s and 25C and the Cricket at old Trafford looks washed out!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 18, 2020)

Greg Rutherford...


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 18, 2020)

Brentford. You had one job.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Greg Rutherford...
		
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 18, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Who?
		
Click to expand...

Love it...best response ever. He'd be so gutted!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 18, 2020)

Spanging my wrist on the 17th tee today, and having to walk in. It's still pretty sore now.

Medal tomorrow. It's one I won last year, and wanted to put in a good showing, esp as I am up to 10.4. Hopefully there will be a Lazarus moment over night and I wake up fine. Who knows?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 18, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Who?
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Love it...best response ever. He'd be so gutted!
		
Click to expand...

No he genuinely doesn’t know 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2020)

Oiled the decking this afternoon. It's needed doing for a while, finally got round to it. My back is now sore, my knees are sore and I'm not convinced it looks any better 😩. I think it needs another coat but I don't think I can face doing it 😢


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 18, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No he genuinely doesn’t know 👍
		
Click to expand...

Which makes it all the funnier


----------



## paddyc (Jul 18, 2020)

When your queing up at the petrol station and old geezer in front of you parks next to the pump then nips in for a paper wtf!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2020)

Sunburned head. My own fault of course but painful now and will be more so when I shower. After sun not making a difference


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sunburned head. My own fault of course but painful now and will be more so when I shower. After sun not making a difference
		
Click to expand...

Schoolboy error 👍
I went fishing years ago wearing a sun visor
Ended up with a red top of head, then a very pronounced line and pale face.

Was visible for weeks

Oh yes 🙄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 18, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Schoolboy error 👍
I went fishing years ago wearing a sun visor
Ended up with a red top of head, then a very pronounced line and pale face.

*Was visible for weeks*

Oh yes 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Still is, isn't it?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 18, 2020)

People who think my front garden is a waste bin for all their rubbish they have bagged up...or not as the case might be.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2020)

Thought I'd recovered from my calf injury so went to  training today and was absolutely smashing it. Literally the last two minutes, lunged in Tony Adams style and the calf has gone again. What a stupid idiot I am 🙈


----------



## GG26 (Jul 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Thought I'd recovered from my calf injury so went to  training today and was absolutely smashing it. Literally the last two minutes, lunged in Tony Adams style and the calf has gone again. What a stupid idiot I am 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky Martyn, here’s to a quick recovery.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Thought I'd recovered from my calf injury so went to  training today and was absolutely smashing it. Literally the last two minutes, lunged in Tony Adams style and the calf has gone again. What a stupid idiot I am 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Getting old mate 
Hope you mend quickly, you’ll be giving Fundy a run for his money as the Forums 
Jack Wilshere


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 19, 2020)

A sparrow hawk is busy ripping up a pigeon in my back garden. Thanks mate, another load of mess I will need to clear up later.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 19, 2020)

A bloke slowed down for a seagull on the road yesterday then sped up to hit it. Scumbag.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 19, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			A bloke slowed down for a seagull on the road yesterday then sped up to hit it. Scumbag.
		
Click to expand...

Seagull probably had his chips


See what I did there 😎


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Thought I'd recovered from my calf injury so went to  training today and was absolutely smashing it. Literally the last two minutes, lunged in Tony Adams style and the calf has gone again. What a stupid idiot I am 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I'm 5 days on from my ill judged leap across a ditch. Ankle is still sore, knee is still sore, getting up in a morning is pathetically stilted. Next time I will leave the ball there, probably 😆. Getting older is not fun. Accepting it is very, very difficult.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 19, 2020)

More than just irritated at the absolute scumbags that nicked the catalytic converter off my 77 year old dads 04 car in the Tesco car park. Insurance want to write the car off but it has sentimental value to him so we are just going to pay a mobile mechanic to get one and fit it. 
Went into Tesco to see if there was any cctv in that part of the car park, obviously not and the security guy said they had had a spate of this happening!! Wtf!🤬🤬🤬


----------



## bobmac (Jul 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Seagull probably had his chips


See what I did there 😎
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm 5 days on from my ill judged leap across a ditch. Ankle is still sore, knee is still sore, getting up in a morning is pathetically stilted. Next time I will leave the ball there, probably 😆. *Getting older is not fun. Accepting it is very, very difficult.*

Click to expand...

It's always going to be better than the alternative!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284471201449091074
Go camping then walk away from this mess............unbelievable.
On the bright side perhaps one of the Queens ghillies' found them first.


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284471201449091074
Go camping then walk away from this mess............unbelievable.
On the bright side perhaps one of the Queens ghillies' found them first.

Click to expand...

So, these people have gone camping and left that mess behind them when they went?
Is that what the photo is supposed to have us believe?
Well, I don't.
I don't believe the campers have gone home.
Why would they leave their tents and all that other equipment?
I bet they're all still asleep, inside their tents.
My guess is that it's fake news to fit an agenda.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			So, these people have gone camping and left that mess behind them when they went?
Is that what the photo is supposed to have us believe?
Well, I don't.
I don't believe the campers have gone home.
Why would they leave their tents and all that other equipment?
I bet they're all still asleep, inside their tents.
My guess is that it's fake news to fit an agenda.
		
Click to expand...

Because a lot of tents are now so cheap they are viewed as disposable. Glastonbury have to get rid of 1000s of tents every year because people can't be bothered to take them away.
Loads of counties have been reporting the same in the papers.

Why would they lie, and what is their agenda?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 20, 2020)

Using deep heat to alleviate sore hamstrings, but getting a bit too liberal with the application and now certain areas of my anatomy are warmer than they should be...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 20, 2020)

For instance, a brief google, and you can buy a one man tent for a tenner.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Because a lot of tents are now so cheap they are viewed as disposable. Glastonbury have to get rid of 1000s of tents every year because people can't be bothered to take them away.
Loads of counties have been reporting the same in the papers.

Why would they lie, and what is their agenda?
		
Click to expand...


Many thousands of Euros worth of camping kit gets left behind at Le Mans every year along with the mountains of empties...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2020)

The civil liberties people who are moaning about data protection and track and trace. Come on people, what is more important right now? If you object then stay at home and lock your doors.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			So, these people have gone camping and left that mess behind them when they went?
Is that what the photo is supposed to have us believe?
Well, I don't.
I don't believe the campers have gone home.
Why would they leave their tents and all that other equipment?
I bet they're all still asleep, inside their tents.
My guess is that it's fake news to fit an agenda.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying that the Queen's staff are telling porkies...............isn't that some sort of treason............off with his head


----------



## Rooter (Jul 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The civil liberties people who are moaning about data protection and track and trace. Come on people, what is more important right now? If you object then stay at home and lock your doors.
		
Click to expand...

Don't start me, heard that people were protesting in Hyde Park about having to wear a mask in a shop! FFS....


----------



## Wolf (Jul 20, 2020)

My siblings whining & moaning they have had to help my dad get to his numerous hospital appointments he's had and has coming up for treatment. Via text telling me I need to step up and do more and be a proper son. I live 170miles away, have young children who cannot go to school due to their ages and covid restrictions plus I am working full time and have been throughout. They both live 10mins from our parents, have no children that need looking after and both have no work commitments. 

I'd love to do more I really would and my dad knows this as we speak 3 times a week, but he himself acknowledges its not possible and hates relying on them as they make it known its a chore 😒.


----------



## NearHull (Jul 20, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My siblings whining & moaning they have had to help my dad get to his numerous hospital appointments he's had and has coming up for treatment. Via text telling me I need to step up and do more and be a proper son. I live 170miles away, have young children who cannot go to school due to their ages and covid restrictions plus I am working full time and have been throughout. They both live 10mins from our parents, have no children that need looking after and both have no work commitments.

I'd love to do more I really would and my dad knows this as we speak 3 times a week, but he himself acknowledges its not possible and hates relying on them as they make it known its a chore 😒.
		
Click to expand...

They must be real pair of armholes!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2020)

Rupert chasing a flying Raisin around the Lounge... bang, crash, wallop. Broken Vase, curtain pole  and a big lump out of the wall.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 20, 2020)

NearHull said:



			They must be real pair of armholes!
		
Click to expand...

Ashamed to be related to the pair of them if I'm honest. Over the years their selfishnese has known no boundaries


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 20, 2020)

Watching a film (rubbish), well not me but the wife I'm messing on the laptop, losely about a golfer. Ended up with a putt to win a comp. Film ended. "Did he make the putt" (coz I didn't hear a roar from the TV). "You have to go online to find out"

SERIOUSLY !!!!!?????????


----------



## BrianM (Jul 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			So, these people have gone camping and left that mess behind them when they went?
Is that what the photo is supposed to have us believe?
Well, I don't.
I don't believe the campers have gone home.
Why would they leave their tents and all that other equipment?
I bet they're all still asleep, inside their tents.
My guess is that it's fake news to fit an agenda.
		
Click to expand...

You better believe it’s happening, shocking up the North West at the moment.
Loads of wild camping and leaving all their crap behind.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My siblings whining & moaning they have had to help my dad get to his numerous hospital appointments he's had and has coming up for treatment. Via text telling me I need to step up and do more and be a proper son. I live 170miles away, have young children who cannot go to school due to their ages and covid restrictions plus I am working full time and have been throughout. They both live 10mins from our parents, have no children that need looking after and both have no work commitments.

I'd love to do more I really would and my dad knows this as we speak 3 times a week, but he himself acknowledges its not possible and hates relying on them as they make it known its a chore 😒.
		
Click to expand...

I used to share your pain, you have my sympathy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Using deep heat to alleviate sore hamstrings, but getting a bit too liberal with the application and now certain areas of my anatomy are warmer than they should be...
		
Click to expand...

Fair to say you ballsed  it up?


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Because a lot of tents are now so cheap they are viewed as disposable. Glastonbury have to get rid of 1000s of tents every year because people can't be bothered to take them away.
Loads of counties have been reporting the same in the papers.

Why would they lie, and what is their agenda?
		
Click to expand...

But why zip them up before they are abandoned?
I just can't see it happening, but maybe I'm just too cynical.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			But why zip them up before they are abandoned?
I just can't see it happening, but maybe I'm just too cynical.
		
Click to expand...

Why would a spokesperson of the Queen lie.

Leaving camping kit and rubbish is a very regular occurrence in the Loch Lomond area.
Too much money not enough conscious


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2020)

BrianM said:



			You better believe it’s happening, shocking up the North West at the moment.
Loads of wild camping and leaving all their crap behind.
		
Click to expand...

would you believe they are some people caming up the top of Tomnahurich cem, the wife came across them visiting the family graves. the council just said they were doing no harm and have left them there


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			would you believe they are some people caming up the top of Tomnahurich cem, the wife came across them visiting the family graves. the council just said they were doing no harm and have left them there

Click to expand...

Maybe they are away with the fairies 😁


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 21, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Maybe they are away with the fairies 😁
		
Click to expand...

they well be but not sure you should be crapping and lighting fires in a cemetery... or camping for that matter


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			they well be but not sure you should be crapping and lighting fires in a cemetery... or camping for that matter
		
Click to expand...

Not in disagreement. More referring to the legends of Tomnahurich.


----------



## woofers (Jul 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			As I understand it they just believe that suitable controls are needed to prevent misuse of the data. That seems fundamental and shouldn't be asking too much to ensure the data protection act is complied with. For example,  I have seen reports of women being pestered/propositioned by bar staff misusing the contact details that were left for track and trace. That is unacceptable.
		
Click to expand...

And is surely a breach of data protection or terms and conditions of employment, therefore warranting a warning / disciplinary. One or two of those and people usually fall in line.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 21, 2020)

I have three Philips rechargable shavers/razors.  A standard electric razor, a beard trimmer and a oneblade.  All with different chargers with different outputs!  And the voltage on the charger is imprinted black on black so a bugger to read.  Solved with a Dymo label maker but it would be nice for Philips to have some consistency.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 21, 2020)

The DfT.

They have insisted on introducing a new computer programme that we have to use; a process that used to take me 3 minutes tops will now take around 30 once I get used to it.  It has less functionality than the ones it replaces and with everyone working from bedrooms & attics we cannot share knowledge like we could have done in the office.  Utterly ridiculous decision to introduce it now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			As I understand it they just believe that suitable controls are needed to prevent misuse of the data. That seems fundamental and shouldn't be asking too much to ensure the data protection act is complied with. For example,  I have seen reports of women being pestered/propositioned by bar staff misusing the contact details that were left for track and trace. That is unacceptable.
		
Click to expand...




woofers said:



			And is surely a breach of data protection or terms and conditions of employment, therefore warranting a warning / disciplinary. One or two of those and people usually fall in line.
		
Click to expand...

I have been into 2 golf clubs since this was introduced where I gave my contact details. I am aware someone could collate these, send marketing messages etc and use them in the way they were not intended. The example Kaz gives is utterly wrong and to my mind is a minimum written warning, potentially sackable offence. However, in the current circumstances things are a little rough and ready around the edges and the priority is more about health, getting the system out there, than annoying calls. Block the number, report the offender. Not ideal but the situation is not normal and we may have to accept rough and ready right now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Easy for you to say about a scenario you will never experience while denigrating people for expressing legitimate concerns about a policy that hasn’t been properly thought through.
		
Click to expand...

What a pompous reply. How do you know it is something I will never experience or never have experienced? I would rather everything was water tight but if you think GDPR is going to stop an idiot making nuisance calls when data is there in front of them then you are kidding yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have been into 2 golf clubs since this was introduced where I gave my contact details. I am aware someone could collate these, send marketing messages etc and use them in the way they were not intended. The example Kaz gives is utterly wrong and to my mind is a minimum written warning, potentially sackable offence. However, in the current circumstances things are a little rough and ready around the edges and the priority is more about health, getting the system out there, than annoying calls. Block the number, report the offender. Not ideal but the situation is not normal and we may have to accept rough and ready right now.
		
Click to expand...

Come on mate, what if the people sold the numbers on to the media (phone hacking ), sexual predators or the like? It really isn’t as straightforward as simply blocking numbers and moving on.

They may not even know were the information came from.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Oh get off your high horse. it’s pretty obvious who is affected by the situation I described and it isn’t men.
		
Click to expand...

There is only one of us on a high horse and it is not me.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Oh get off your high horse. it’s pretty obvious who is affected by the situation I described and it isn’t men.
		
Click to expand...

Sexual harassment, stalking and indecent unsolicited contact happens to men as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Come on mate, what if the people sold the numbers on to the media (phone hacking ), sexual predators or the like? It really isn’t as straightforward as simply blocking numbers and moving on.

They may not even know were the information came from.
		
Click to expand...

People who are going to do that are not going to be stopped by GDPR. People who do that are bad people who do not worry about such things. I agree it is a potential problem but dying from Covid is a greater worry imo and at the moment track and trace takes first place in the list of importance.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			People who are going to do that are not going to be stopped by GDPR. People who do that are bad people who do not worry about such things. I agree it is a potential problem but dying from Covid is a greater worry imo and at the moment track and trace takes first place in the list of importance.
		
Click to expand...

Track and Trace and any system forced upon us must be secure, all avenues should be explored and measures put in place to protect peoples privacy.
These people you describe are already in these jobs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Track and Trace and any system forced upon us must be secure, all avenues should be explored and measures put in place to protect peoples privacy.
*These people you describe are already in these jobs.*

Click to expand...

They were the people quoted. How would GDPR stop them? It would not. I agree systems should be strong but bar staff taking a number off a sheet that has been filled in will know that is wrong already. Doing what they are doing is already gross misconduct imo and so it would cost them their jobs. Track and trace on this scale, with names and numbers written on paper in full view, undoubtedly comes with some privacy risks. No track and trace right now would be worse though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They were the people quoted. How would GDPR stop them? It would not. I agree systems should be strong but bar staff taking a number off a sheet that has been filled in will know that is wrong already. Doing what they are doing is already gross misconduct imo and so it would cost them their jobs. Track and trace on this scale, with names and numbers written on paper in full view, undoubtedly comes with some privacy risks. No track and trace right now would be worse though.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure? Maybe the information should be not be in full view or the manager or a nominated person should be responsible for collecting and protecting the data.

Giving these people more opportunity to be misbehave as they are already misbehaving is not an excuse.

Not sure an assault or rape victim would agree with your last bit and it shouldn’t be a case of some things are worse than others.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you sure? *Maybe the information should be not be in full view or the manager or a nominated person should be responsible for collecting and protecting the data.*

Giving these people more opportunity to be misbehave as they are already misbehaving is not an excuse.

Not sure an assault or rape victim would agree with your last bit and it shouldn’t be a case of some things are worse than others.
		
Click to expand...

I think that makes a great deal of sense although it is labour intensive. So far, in the places I have been, the sheets are left in full view to sign in, similar to signing in to a social club etc.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 21, 2020)

Job hunting 😫


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 21, 2020)

Offered 6k over the asking price and still didn't get the house we loved. She'd moved already in her head now I have to pick up the pieces.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Thought I'd recovered from my calf injury so went to  training today and was absolutely smashing it. Literally the last two minutes, lunged in Tony Adams style and the calf has gone again. What a stupid idiot I am 🙈
		
Click to expand...

You should try WALKING football , seemingly its for older people


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2020)

Having a takeaway for the first time in a long while, and it being awful


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2020)

HID taking the day off for British Gas to come and service the boiler and getting a text at 10.00am saying they wouldn't be able to come. Surely they must have known before this morning so she's lost a day's leave and I've had to deal with her in a filthy mood since I got in from work.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID taking the day off for British Gas to come and service the boiler and getting a text at 10.00am saying they wouldn't be able to come. *Surely they must have known before this morning* so she's lost a day's leave and I've had to deal with her in a filthy mood since I got in from work.
		
Click to expand...

Most likely the person due to visit gone sick. Most companies wouldn't accept you calling in sick the night before. So sounds realistic for them not to know. At least she knew all day and could do what she liked for the day and didn't need to hang about for em.

Get the frustration about using up leave though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Most likely the person due to visit gone sick. Most companies wouldn't accept you calling in sick the night before. So sounds realistic for them not to know. At least she knew all day and could do what she liked for the day and didn't need to hang about for em.

Get the frustration about using up leave though.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I suggested. That was my first mistake. The second was saying at least you had all day to yourself. I've stopped trying to make helpful comments now and leaving it alone. Didn't realise she knew language like that


----------



## andycap (Jul 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID taking the day off for British Gas to come and service the boiler and getting a text at 10.00am saying they wouldn't be able to come. Surely they must have known before this morning so she's lost a day's leave and I've had to deal with her in a filthy mood since I got in from work.
		
Click to expand...

We had this last week , we have boiler cover that includes an annual service which they keep cancelling , When they phoned to cancel last week we asked about  a rebate as we are paying for a service we are not getting . The reply was ok the engineer will be there tomorrow , and he was, job done , no fuss , social distancing observed .


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Why is the world Formula One champion obsessed with race issues?
		
Click to expand...

Don't tempt me.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Why is the world Formula One champion obsessed with race issues?
		
Click to expand...


Because he's come from such a tough background, deprivation growing up, battling his way out of poverty etc.  And now he wants to do everything he can including donating as much of his own wealth as he can, to making things better for similar people in the future.

OK so the irony meter has just broken.


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2020)

Bull crappers on this forum!
They are very few and far between, but they are here.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2020)

fundy said:



			Having a takeaway for the first time in a long while, and it being awful
		
Click to expand...

 know what you mean! the idea of it is always so much better than the actual eating! 

I can't remember the last time we had a takeaway, probably not this year. IF we ever do, its Pizza, there is a really good genuine pizza place near me, none of that dominoes or Hut rubbish! as for Chinese or Indian? Meh, fatty rubbish that leaves me feeling dirty and sick.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Because he's come from such a tough background, deprivation growing up, battling his way out of poverty etc.  And now he wants to do everything he can including donating as much of his own wealth as he can, to making things better for similar people in the future.
		
Click to expand...

Can you please send me your address to send an invoice for the technical cleaning of my laptop? I just sprayed a mouthful of tea all over it!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2020)

Rooter said:



 know what you mean! the idea of it is always so much better than the actual eating!

I can't remember the last time we had a takeaway, probably not this year. IF we ever do, its Pizza, there is a really good genuine pizza place near me, none of that dominoes or Hut rubbish! as for* Chinese or Indian? Meh, fatty rubbish that leaves me feeling dirty and sick*.

Click to expand...

I just see this is a damning reflection of the takeaway restaurants near you, ha. Love a Chinese or Indian. We have a takeaway every weekend without fail.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 22, 2020)

I would have been on a plane to South Africa for a 3 week holiday tonight......Blooming COVID


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 22, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I would have been on a plane to South Africa for a 3 week holiday tonight......Blooming COVID 

Click to expand...

Just imagine how your golf partners feel , obviously I'm only going by reputation, never had the pleasure.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I just see this is a damning reflection of the takeaway restaurants near you, ha. Love a Chinese or Indian. We have a takeaway every weekend without fail.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe! who knows! Although they are thriving in the town, so assume its me!! Hey ho, i don't feel hard done by! Will cook my own version from fresh cheaper!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 22, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Because he's come from such a tough background, deprivation growing up, battling his way out of poverty etc.  And now he wants to do everything he can including donating as much of his own wealth as he can, to making things better for similar people in the future.

OK so the irony meter has just broken.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I don't buy into that. He grew up karting (OK so his dad worked his socks off to pay for it) which isn't the cheapest hobby in the world but if you can afford that then you're certainly not from a deprived background.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Sorry I don't buy into that. He grew up karting (OK so his dad worked his socks off to pay for it) which isn't the cheapest hobby in the world but if you can afford that then you're certainly not from a deprived background.
		
Click to expand...

I think he was taking the piss?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think he was taking the piss?
		
Click to expand...

Ooops.......whoosh!!


----------



## Slab (Jul 22, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I would have been on a plane to South Africa for a 3 week holiday tonight......Blooming COVID 

Click to expand...

Know how you feel, my hols back to the UK came and went last month 
I've a few mates 'stuck' in South Africa at the moment, no drink, no smokes etc, not a fun lock-down there as I guess you'll be well aware

Hopefully the numbers there start coming down soon


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Ooops.......whoosh!!

Click to expand...


TAXI!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2020)

Just found out that Tim Smith of Cardiacs has died. Gutted.   The Cardiacs gigs I went to were definitely among the best gigs I've ever experienced.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Why is the world Formula One champion obsessed with race issues?
		
Click to expand...

Because he keeps winning them all? 😀

Sorry, I'll get my coat


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 22, 2020)

petrol station Air going up to 50p and only having 20p on you


----------



## Captainron (Jul 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			petrol station Air going up to 50p and only having 20p on you

Click to expand...

Cue the furious scramble into the cubby, golf bag etc....


We're lucky here. The Sainsburys does it free of charge. Usually a queue for it but loads of people will fuel up straight after.


----------



## IanM (Jul 22, 2020)

Sitting in my home office in bright sunshine all week........heading to Devon in an hour or so for the Bideford Bay Pairs (Saunton and RND) Thursday/Friday and rain is forecast!


----------



## Slab (Jul 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			petrol station Air going up to 50p and only having 20p on you

Click to expand...

I think its just inflation


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 22, 2020)

Slab said:



			I think its just inflation
		
Click to expand...

Not just "hot air?"


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 22, 2020)

Brentford.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2020)

West Brom and Brentford. Scores not falling into line for automatic promotion. Still time though. Barnsley doing their bit but need another QPR goal and we need to score without Brentford doing anything daft


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 22, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Brentford.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			West Brom and Brentford. Scores not falling into line for automatic promotion. Still time though. Barnsley doing their bit but need another QPR goal and we need to score without Brentford doing anything daft
		
Click to expand...

You pair have got to be kidding!
It's Nottinghan blasted Forest who are the irritation.  To secure the playoff place they could win, draw or even lose.  All they had to do was not lose badly ... 
Tonight, I ran out of expletives.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 22, 2020)

Someone posts a cheery happy helpful post and the grumpy self righteous brigade react in the usual manner ... easy to be horrible when it’s just you and the keyboard.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			petrol station Air going up to 50p and only having 20p on you

Click to expand...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324033214678

Get that if you want a cheap option 

Or if you want one that's really easy to use 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163949469747

Both my cars have the plug in ones and I have a hand held one that's great for topping up

Never pay for air .. their also great for bike tyres... Pumping up football's. Wheel barrow wheels.. etc etc


----------



## Rooter (Jul 23, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324033214678

Get that if you want a cheap option

Or if you want one that's really easy to use

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163949469747

Both my cars have the plug in ones and I have a hand held one that's great for topping up

Never pay for air .. their also great for bike tyres... Pumping up football's. Wheel barrow wheels.. etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Same here, I have one that I accidentally left in my garage when a company BMW went back, the BMW compressor is excellent, will easily get a van tyre up to pressure from flat in no time, plus I have the slime kit should I need it. 

one of these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-TYRE...919175?hash=item3da73eda07:g:EFEAAOSwu-JfFWc0


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2020)

Sick of tightarses on Ebay sending low 'offers' and messages asking me what's the cheapest I'll sell it for. I already set the bid at the lowest amount I'd want, that's how it works. People don't just bid on things anymore, they all want the bargain of the bloody century. It's meant to be an auction site, I want to see it auctioned!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 23, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			You pair have got to be kidding!
It's Nottinghan blasted Forest who are the irritation.  To secure the playoff place they could win, draw or even lose.  All they had to do was not lose badly ...
Tonight, I ran out of expletives.
		
Click to expand...

Funny for everyone else though.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 23, 2020)

Footballs fans who like to see their rival clubs succeed. The amount of Wolves congratulating West Brom for getting promoted is ridiculous. Same with wanting Villa to stay up. I'd gladly see them all down in the conference.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			You pair have got to be kidding!
It's Nottinghan blasted Forest who are the irritation.  To secure the playoff place they could win, draw or even lose.  All they had to do was not lose badly ...
Tonight, I ran out of expletives.
		
Click to expand...

I would have really like to see Forest come up with Leeds. As I grew up in the 90s, and started watching football from about '95 onwards, I see both of them as big clubs that should be in the Prem. I am hoping Brentford win the play-offs for the opposite reason - everyone deserves a chance. Annoyed to see West Brom getting the auto spot, they've had enough chances and all they do is make up the numbers for a year or two.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 23, 2020)

House adverts without floor plans.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Same here, I have one that I accidentally left in my garage when a company BMW went back, the BMW compressor is excellent, will easily get a van tyre up to pressure from flat in no time, plus I have the slime kit should I need it.

one of these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-TYRE...919175?hash=item3da73eda07:g:EFEAAOSwu-JfFWc0

Click to expand...

My old BMW came with a kit which I kept the compressor for... so that lives in the SEAT , the HRV came with its own kit which has compressor so they both have back up ones that are powered by the engine

in the HRV I keep this one, had it a little one
https://www.vonhaus.com/vh_en/fathe...O5aWjQcFIQQHIUF4adkfG-Wjot9WNcr0aAhenEALw_wcB

order this one for the SEAT last night... looks a nice little portable one 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B087R4L866/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I love the battery ones just for top ups

good to lend to people at work aswell when they need a top up


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I would have really like to see Forest come up with Leeds. As I grew up in the 90s, and started watching football from about '95 onwards, I see both of them as big clubs that should be in the Prem. I am hoping Brentford win the play-offs for the opposite reason - everyone deserves a chance. Annoyed to see West Brom getting the auto spot, they've had enough chances and all they do is make up the numbers for a year or two.
		
Click to expand...

Very interested to see how west brom fair this time

bilic is their manager. I never rated him but many other fans did.. they played some very good football this year.. maybe we should lend them grady again .. he was their best player this season.. give him a good season in the prem .. young talent.. 30 apperances 8 goals 6 assists this season in the championship from the wing


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 23, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Very interested to see how west brom fair this time

bilic is their manager. I never rated him but many other fans did.. they played some very good football this year.. maybe we should lend them grady again .. he was their best player this season.. give him a good season in the prem .. young talent.. 30 apperances 8 goals 6 assists this season in the championship from the wing
		
Click to expand...

Surely you'd be taking him back? Couldn't he get in your side now?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 23, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Surely you'd be taking him back? Couldn't he get in your side now?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe yes, depends what happens to Anderson if we sell him .. if we do then he takes his place if not another loan this time at premier League level might help him fully develope rather than bit part


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2020)

A major broadband outage for the NE of England means that I am very limited in what I can do at work right now. I can access emails via my phone so the basics are covered but I am limited on so many other things due to this.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 23, 2020)

Garmin connect being down and their social media team globally saying nothing!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 23, 2020)

Gazzumping is back

On the verge of exchanging contracts on a 3 bed terrace property in Aylesbury and get a call this morning to say that another offer £5000 more than mine has been made and would I like to match it?

Err no we agreed a price and that’s that
I’m not being steamrollered , so have told them that

Any new buyer is going to take a couple of months minimum whereas I am ready to roll in the next 3 weeks or so

Now awaiting to hear if I still have the house or if I have to start looking again 

😡Grrrrr


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 23, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Gazzumping is back

On the verge of exchanging contracts on a 3 bed terrace property in Aylesbury and get a call this morning to say that another offer £5000 more than mine has been made and would I like to match it?

Err no we agreed a price and that’s that
I’m not being steamrollered , so have told them that

Any new buyer is going to take a couple of months minimum whereas I am ready to roll in the next 3 weeks or so

Now awaiting to hear if I still have the house or if I have to start looking again 

😡Grrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Should adopt Scotland's way of once offer is agreed it can't be gazumped

Pathetic practice . Zero morals by the owner aswell ..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Garmin connect being down and their social media team globally saying nothing!!
		
Click to expand...

System maintenance starting at 7am this morning, expected to last at least 20hrs according to one message I’ve seen.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 23, 2020)

Years ago my grade was banded and given Performance related pay .. which No1 gets ever 

Every year of the pay deals if we get a rise we get our letters claiming that rise is our PRP for meeting targets lol become an in joke now


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 23, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Gazzumping is back

On the verge of exchanging contracts on a 3 bed terrace property in Aylesbury and get a call this morning to say that another offer £5000 more than mine has been made and would I like to match it?

Err no we agreed a price and that’s that
I’m not being steamrollered , so have told them that

Any new buyer is going to take a couple of months minimum whereas I am ready to roll in the next 3 weeks or so

Now awaiting to hear if I still have the house or if I have to start looking again

😡Grrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Scumbag behaviour on behalf of the owner. I'd be tempted to tell them shove it if they come back.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 23, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Scumbag behaviour on behalf of the owner. I'd be tempted to tell them shove it if they come back.
		
Click to expand...

It’s being sold by one of these “we buy your house” companies who bought it from the executors of a deceased estate,

No scruples at all, literally 10 days from exchange of contracts

Im not happy, given them until noon tomorrow to make up their mind , after that I’m withdrawing


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 23, 2020)

A few MP’s and some chaps from Whitehall visited work today. Not a deal of social distancing between em.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2020)

Football shirts, does anybody else apart from kids, chavs and Newcastle fans actually wear them? 🤣


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 23, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Football shirts, does anybody else apart from kids, chavs and Newcastle fans actually wear them? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Loads on the golf course, none of them tucked in mind.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 23, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Football shirts, does anybody else apart from kids, chavs and Newcastle fans actually wear them? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Anyone over the age of 16 should be banned from wearing one


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Football shirts, does anybody else apart from kids, chavs and Newcastle fans actually wear them? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I do, but only when I'm playing football, or going for a run since I don't actually have a lot of other sports t-shirts. I don't really wear them casually. Used to wear one when I was going to the match but I don't go anymore.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 24, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Years ago my grade was banded and given Performance related pay .. which No1 gets ever

Every year of the pay deals if we get a rise we get our letters claiming that rise is our PRP for meeting targets lol become an in joke now
		
Click to expand...

Civil Service?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 24, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Civil Service?
		
Click to expand...

Public service but not civil lol 

It's something of nothing really years ago LUL made my grade banded as it's technically it's a managers grade even though you don't directly manage staff. You just manage all the managers on the line at once to provide the best real time service along with running the railway 

It's something of nothing .. however only time it's caused friction is grades below get their PRP and get to top of band which puts them close to our rates. That's not the issue but if they get promoted to us they have to have 4.5% rise for promotion or something so they go in mid band above someone who's been in my job say 10 years who can never move up the band 

Luckily it happens very rarely as it's a 90% failure rate for training so issue doesn't rear it's head much ...also those in the grades below who get PRP are near retirement now so don't want the hassle. The young ones want to come up but their low band so they just get the flat rate

Infact I can remember last time it happened in our room 2013. When we upgraded the signallers were all trained up. But their grade was only 2k a year less for much much more responsibility. The trainer's however of that grade were on more than the basic so got banded in,  always wind them up how they should train the new people on signals earn their extra .. they always bite ,🎣🎣🎣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 24, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Anyone over the age of 16 should be banned from wearing one
		
Click to expand...

That's going to make the standard of the Premier League drop a bit


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Anyone over the age of 16 should be banned from wearing one
		
Click to expand...

I wore one up until the age of 61, what does that say about me?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 24, 2020)

Slime said:



			I wore one up until the age of 61, what does that say about me?
		
Click to expand...

You need banning 😄


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 24, 2020)

Slime said:



			I wore one up until the age of 61, what does that say about me?
		
Click to expand...

 A lot 😳🤣


----------



## Wolf (Jul 24, 2020)

Slime said:



			I wore one up until the age of 61, what does that say about me?
		
Click to expand...

That you should've grown up sooner 😂


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 24, 2020)

My company sending out bogus test phishing emails, which I spot every time.  I understand the need for security but it's getting on my wick!


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 24, 2020)

People who are adamant that the face covering rules do not apply to them.


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2020)

Buying a Philips waterflosser that breaks down two weeks after buying it Thank god for Amazon returns.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 24, 2020)

Amending cover letters and CV when applying for different jobs, very time consuming!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 24, 2020)

chellie said:



			Buying a Philips waterflosser that breaks down two weeks after buying it *Thank god for Amazon returns.*

Click to expand...

You are joking aren't you?  I'm still waiting for a refund from Shamazon from May, and I have two items that we've given up trying to return to them.  Once the refund is sorted the account will be permanently closed.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 24, 2020)

Stupidly putting first defense in my eye instead of eye drops, bloody sore it was.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Stupidly putting first defense in my eye instead of eye drops, bloody sore it was.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey!


----------



## BrianM (Jul 24, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You are joking aren't you?  I'm still waiting for a refund from Shamazon from May, and I have two items that we've given up trying to return to them.  Once the refund is sorted the account will be permanently closed.
		
Click to expand...

This really surprises me, had absolutely no issues with Amazon ever, delivery driver put a Henry the hoover cleaning set and kitchen door child catches in our blue bin when we were away last week, full refund straight away and we just re-ordered.


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You are joking aren't you?  I'm still waiting for a refund from Shamazon from May, and I have two items that we've given up trying to return to them.  Once the refund is sorted the account will be permanently closed.
		
Click to expand...

I'm amazed. Returned my Callaway carrybag last year and the flosser will be going back tomorrow. Opted for the print the label at the shop option as I have no printer.

What are you trying to return to them? Was it from a seller on Amazon or Amazon themselves?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 24, 2020)

BrianM said:



			This really surprises me, had absolutely no issues with Amazon ever, delivery driver put a Henry the hoover cleaning set and kitchen door child catches in our blue bin when we were away last week, full refund straight away and we just re-ordered.
		
Click to expand...

A month after filing a claim after an item was delivered damaged, their claims department sent me an email advising me to return it as per the sellers instructions.  The seller has had it back since the end of May according to Post Office tracking, & Shamazon were told as much at the time of the initial claim and in a further follow up comment on the claim report on the 8th of July with a link to the Post Office tracking.  Still waiting.


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2020)

Wolf said:



			That you should've grown up sooner 😂
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe packed up playing football earlier, well, that's what my knees are telling me!


----------



## BrianM (Jul 24, 2020)

The North West coast is at breaking point already, the amount of wild campers and the crap they just leave behind is nothing short of shocking 🤬🤬


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2020)

Sky golf condoning hitting it onto the green when the group in front are putting out!


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2020)

BrianM said:



			The North West coast is at breaking point already, the amount of wild campers and the crap they just leave behind is nothing short of shocking 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

South coast and the new forest both suffering big time too


----------



## woofers (Jul 24, 2020)

Laura Kuensberg !!! If she could only let him answer before interrupting....
It‘s all about her !!


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Football shirts, does anybody else apart from kids, chavs and Newcastle fans actually wear them? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yup. I've got loads. City, Benfica, Portugal, Roma, Brazil. They last forever. Great summer wear. Light airy, wear once, chuck in wash no ironing.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 25, 2020)

woofers said:



			Laura Kuensberg !!! If she could only let him answer before interrupting....
It‘s all about her !!
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me started about her. £255,000 salary.
10 times the average salary of a nurse.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			South coast and the new forest both suffering big time too
		
Click to expand...

Not good, I don’t understand why people would even do it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 25, 2020)

Renault. In particular the brand new one we picked up yesterday that has now done a whopping 62 miles and has a "check air pollution warning"!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 25, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Not good, I don’t understand why people would even do it.
		
Click to expand...

Because people are stupid, selfish and ignorant. When I come to power it will be legal to carry cattle prods to deal with these imbeciles *



* Obviously that law (along with compulsory roller skates for old people to speed them up a bit) will have to wait until day 2 of me being in power, as day 1 will be spent reclassifying the tomato as a vegetable because everyone knows it's not a fruit. And banning pineapple as a pizza topping.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 25, 2020)

People don't author books, they write them which makes them the author


----------



## bobmac (Jul 25, 2020)

And it's not for free, it's free of charge or just free


----------



## bobmac (Jul 25, 2020)

And the film (not movie) doesn't open Sunday, it opens on Sunday


----------



## bobmac (Jul 25, 2020)

And let me say real quick........


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 25, 2020)

Starting back at work tomorrow, not looking forward to getting up at 4-15 am 

Club champs qualifier as well so thats another year I'm not in contention


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 25, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Starting back at work tomorrow, not looking forward to getting up at 4-15 am 

Club champs qualifier as well so thats another year I'm not in contention 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a valid excuse for a sickie to me 😉


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 25, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Sounds like a valid excuse for a sickie to me 😉
		
Click to expand...

Ordinarily I would agree, but going to have to have a return to work interview with my boss and go over all the changes implemented on access and movement around the buildings, security arrangements etc and all this is best done at weekends or nights when the 'idiots' (day workers) are off 

Was expecting the call back to work although I was led to believe it was going to be nights only for a while. Not going to be doing much I suspect as the site has no operations ongoing, just making sure we don't go 'bang'.


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Because people are stupid, selfish and ignorant.* When I come to power *it will be legal to carry cattle prods to deal with these imbeciles *



* Obviously that law (along with compulsory roller skates for old people to speed them up a bit) will have to wait until day 2 of me being in power, as day 1 will be spent reclassifying the tomato as a vegetable because everyone knows it's not a fruit. And banning pineapple as a pizza topping.
		
Click to expand...

Any chance you could bring back the death penalty? 
Oh, and while you're at it, could you legalise assisted suicide/euthanasia?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 25, 2020)

Sky sports golf, showing footy apparently, from 3.


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Sky sports golf, showing footy apparently, from 3.
		
Click to expand...

you mean tomorrow? wont be missing any golf at time will you


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 25, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Because people are stupid, selfish and ignorant. When I come to power it will be legal to carry cattle prods to deal with these imbeciles *



* Obviously that law (along with compulsory roller skates for old people to speed them up a bit) will have to wait until day 2 of me being in power, as day 1 will be spent reclassifying the tomato as a vegetable because everyone knows it's not a fruit. And banning pineapple as a pizza topping.
		
Click to expand...

You had my vote until the pineapple.


----------



## IainP (Jul 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You had my vote until the pineapple. 

Click to expand...

It's a divisive one, apparently almost 52% wanted it banned but there are rumours of Russian meddling 😉😁😀


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 25, 2020)

Slime said:



			Any chance you could bring back the death penalty? 
Oh, and while you're at it, could you legalise assisted suicide/euthanasia?
		
Click to expand...

My hero


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			you mean tomorrow? wont be missing any golf at time will you
		
Click to expand...

I am a bit adrift on what day it actually is. Furlough does that to you after a while I guess.


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I am a bit adrift on what day it actually is. Furlough does that to you after a while I guess.
		
Click to expand...

haha, live half my life not knowing what day it is!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 25, 2020)

Amazon! Never had this one before 

I was out. Email "parcel handed to resident" ffs no you didn't I know u didn't as I am out. Ring tells me he left it outside. Fine you lazy sod. Ignore the shared drive and my safe place. Just leave it 

Come back it's gone

Review the CCTV. He took it back with him!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 25, 2020)

new car delivered today [no not brand new] cant tax it till monday as no log book just a v62 form to take to the post office ,the car turned up after po was shut


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			new car delivered today [no not brand new] cant tax it till monday as no log book just a v62 form to take to the post office ,the car turned up after po was shut 

Click to expand...

Can you not do it online? There is a number required, longish one, to enable you to do it. Could that be on your v62 form?


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2020)

Cricket just not giving a damn about anyone watching, horrendously slow over rates and then going off for so called bad light


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 25, 2020)

Crumbs, contaminants and foreign objects in my butter tub. Disgusting.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 25, 2020)

Drivers on the North Coast 500 road today, how I’m not dead is a miracle, really 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 25, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Crumbs, contaminants and foreign objects in my butter tub. Disgusting.
		
Click to expand...

That is the worst. Almost as bad as scrapings scraped back on the side and huge gouges in the middle. Drives me crazy.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can you not do it online? There is a number required, longish one, to enable you to do it. Could that be on your v62 form?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently not, not that I didn't look very closely at the form ,according to the .gov site it's a post office job


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 25, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Amazon! Never had this one before 

I was out. Email "parcel handed to resident" ffs no you didn't I know u didn't as I am out. Ring tells me he left it outside. Fine you lazy sod. Ignore the shared drive and my safe place. Just leave it 

Come back it's gone

Review the CCTV. He took it back with him!
		
Click to expand...

Well this took a turn for the good.. they gave me £20 voucher to reorder the item (£11.50) item for me I thought that's enough cheers covers my cost 

They then sent me a refund of £11.50
And a £50 voucher as an apology lol


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2020)

You pick up the 'phone at work.
"Excuse me, you couldn't give me the number for your Eastbourne branch could you?"
"Yes, certainly..... its......"
"Hang on, let me go grab a pen"

You moron!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2020)

The self-important.


----------



## NearHull (Jul 26, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The self-important.
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me, don’t you know who I am!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 26, 2020)

Graeme Souness - the guy talks utter rubbish!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 26, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Oh Amanda 🧐, I must say how disappointed I am 😅
He's a legend ❤️
		
Click to expand...

"Liverpool have been by far the best team for the past two years" - righto Graeme you dingbat!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2020)

Next doors bin being absolutely covered in maggots. Disgusting


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 27, 2020)

Pictures of armed militia groups roaming around the streets of the USA


----------



## bobmac (Jul 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Pictures of armed militia groups roaming around the streets of the USA 

Click to expand...

So much for their freedumb


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2020)

Trying to contact HSBC on the phone. On hold for 28 minutes - no hold music or anything so it's just eerie and you don't know if it's even working - and then it just cuts me off. So I start again and go to the back of the queue? Pathetic. I'm really not buying this "oh boohoo Covid" attitude to rubbish customer service that most companies have anymore, you've had long enough to sort out a system that works.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 27, 2020)

Trying to renew a passport. I know there's a delay etc etc but they're just rejecting photos to appear to be handling things.


----------



## Slime (Jul 27, 2020)

Me, I just keep taking the bait! 

Must try harder.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2020)

Apparently Ryanair are claiming on their website that they have cleared all the refunds from March flights now, which is a barefaced lie. Trying to log into their website took me several attempts at resetting my password, and I would not put it past them to have mangled that process deliberately so that people give up and don't contact them. They locked me out saying I'd had 5 attempts when I'd only had 2. Suspect.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Apparently Ryanair are claiming on their website that they have cleared all the refunds from March flights now, which is a barefaced lie. Trying to log into their website took me several attempts at resetting my password, and I would not put it past them to have mangled that process deliberately so that people give up and don't contact them. They locked me out saying I'd had 5 attempts when I'd only had 2. Suspect.
		
Click to expand...

Strange...
Never heard the words "Ryanair" and "suspect" in the same sentence ......


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 27, 2020)

Put an offer in for a house to the agent on Saturday and haven't heard back yet. Would expect a call today on any progress? 
Is that too much to expect? We've only bought a new build before as first time buyers so was a little different.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 27, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Put an offer in for a house to the agent on Saturday and haven't heard back yet. Would expect a call today on any progress?
Is that too much to expect? We've only bought a new build before as first time buyers so was a little different.
		
Click to expand...

Depends if others are going to be viewing and how much you offered assuming you went low.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 27, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Depends if others are going to be viewing and how much you offered assuming you went low.
		
Click to expand...

Was offers in the region of so went over. We went over by 6k last week on one and didn't get it so we went over again on this one. But not by so much. Wish they'd just say a price this want.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 27, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Put an offer in for a house to the agent on Saturday and haven't heard back yet. Would expect a call today on any progress?
Is that too much to expect? We've only bought a new build before as first time buyers so was a little different.
		
Click to expand...

Depends, often you would expect to hear back but sometimes there is more involved. Your sellers, for example, may only be able to accept your level of offer if they can agree a certain price on what they are looking to buy and that process can continue up the chain. There may also be a delay as the weekend staff in the agents are not always the same as those in the office on a week day and so there may be a period before anyone chases a response. No real hard and fast rules but also no reason not to call the agent and ask for an update.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Put an offer in for a house to the agent on Saturday and haven't heard back yet. Would expect a call today on any progress?
Is that too much to expect? We've only bought a new build before as first time buyers so was a little different.
		
Click to expand...

There is a reason why buying a house is one of the most stressful things you can do. Buying a new build from a builder is a doddle, buying from a private person has more variables. It can be smooth sailing, it can also age you a little.  Best advice I can give is never invest too much of yourself into a house until the deeds are in your name. Good luck.

By the way, don't feel bad about badgering the agents, it is what they are there for.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 27, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Depends, often you would expect to hear back but sometimes there is more involved. Your sellers, for example, may only be able to accept your level of offer if they can agree a certain price on what they are looking to buy and that process can continue up the chain. There may also be a delay as the weekend staff in the agents are not always the same as those in the office on a week day and so there may be a period before anyone chases a response. No real hard and fast rules but also no reason not to call the agent and ask for an update.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, all good advice. I'll get the long haired general to get onto them.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 27, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Wish they'd just say a price this want.
		
Click to expand...

That is probably a wildly different figure to what the agent said they think they could sell it for! The market is so wild at the minute, many will be pushing either OIRO or Offers above way. I don't think any agent knows the prices, its worth what someone will pay and the buyer accepts!

We did this when we sold what we knew would be popular 'starter' 3 bed, we marketed at the low end of the agent estimate, and ended up accepting an offer 10% higher! but if we would have marketed at the sale price, we wouldn't have had any viewings!! We had 18 viewings and 9 sealed bids. sold in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a reason why buying a house is one of the most stressful things you can do. Buying a new build from a builder is a doddle, buying from a private person has more variables. It can be smooth sailing, it can also age you a little.  Best advice I can give is never invest too much of yourself into a house until the deeds are in your name. Good luck.

By the way, don't feel bad about badgering the agents, it is what they are there for.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers LT, she'll be on the phone shortly to them.
She's moved us in again in her head, did the same last week and then sulked all week.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Cheers LT, she'll be on the phone shortly to them.
She's moved us in again in her head, did the same last week and then sulked all week.
		
Click to expand...

My wife was the same. She would get emotionally invested in a house 'I can see us living there' and then if we did not get it it would be hard to take. Easy to say to someone not to get involved but emotions can play with you like that.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 27, 2020)

Rooter said:



			That is probably a wildly different figure to what the agent said they think they could sell it for! The market is so wild at the minute, many will be pushing either OIRO or Offers above way. I don't think any agent knows the prices, its worth what someone will pay and the buyer accepts!

We did this when we sold what we knew would be popular 'starter' 3 bed, we marketed at the low end of the agent estimate, and ended up accepting an offer 10% higher! but if we would have marketed at the sale price, we wouldn't have had any viewings!! We had 18 viewings and 9 sealed bids. sold in 2 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I suppose it helps get people through the door. The one we saw last week was phenomenal, it was top end for us as it was and still 6k higher didn't get it us. Really interesting to see what they actually got for it, because it won't be anywhere close to the guide price. Just annoyed we got our hopes up.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife was the same. She would get emotionally invested in a house 'I can see us living there' and then if we did not get it it would be hard to take. Easy to say to someone not to get involved but emotions can play with you like that.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah complete agree, I'm sort of the same way now. Lived surrounded by factories and industrial units for 37 years and this one is surrounded by fields and horses. Can really see us in it.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Just booked and paid for a parking space at Heathrow but exited the process by mistake before entering my name and car details 😅
Now working my way down from number 115 in the online chat queue... My fault...
		
Click to expand...

A fault in the software I think. Usually when doing anything like this it gets flagged up, frustratingly, when you haven;t entered ALL the data required.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 27, 2020)

People who travel to Spain and now complaining about having to self isolate when coming home, blaming the government, if you want to take a risk and go abroad it was your own choice take some responsibility for taking a irresponsible decision.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2020)

My dad's latest cancer appointment.. Its now spread to his bones 😔.....


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 28, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			People who travel to Spain and now complaining about having to self isolate when coming home, blaming the government, if you want to take a risk and go abroad it was your own choice take some responsibility for taking a irresponsible decision.
		
Click to expand...

BBC Breakfast tv and Radio 5 all yesterday morning, holiday makers good, government bad.
They're at it again on the tv this morning.
I heard a lass on the radio yesterday who was saying her boss said she had to go back to work once she'd got back from Spain (she was still going to go on Tuesday morning/today), her boyfriend was self employed and wouldn't get any pay for the two weeks after the holiday. No brainer, don't go!
I really do wonder how many people will actually self isolate for 14 days once they come back.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 28, 2020)

Internet bullying.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 28, 2020)

Traminator said:



			At the time they travelled it was perfectly fine, it's not their fault the quarantine rules have suddenly changed with no warning ⚠.
		
Click to expand...

LOL. It was never fine. If the virus is still out there it can be caught and passed on. I do blame the government for allowing travel whilst this is still around.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 28, 2020)

Learning that a nightclub was open of Saturday night not too far from me. Apparently the place was rammed. No social distancing. Open until 3am. ( A mate told me. His son was there)


----------



## Slab (Jul 28, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			LOL. It was never fine. If the virus is still out there it can be caught and passed on. *I do blame the government for allowing travel* whilst this is still around.
		
Click to expand...




Crazyface said:



			Learning that *a nightclub was open of Saturday night* not too far from me. Apparently the place was rammed. No social distancing. Open until 3am. ( *A mate told me. His son was there*)
		
Click to expand...

Do you blame your mate for allowing his son out (& have you told him)


----------



## chellie (Jul 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My dad's latest cancer appointment.. Its now spread to his bones 😔.....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to read that


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My dad's latest cancer appointment.. Its now spread to his bones 😔.....
		
Click to expand...

Terrible news mate, hope he pulls through.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2020)

Slab said:



			Do you blame your mate for allowing his son out (& have you told him) 

Click to expand...

It'll be governments fault, everything is apparently. People cannot accept personal responsibility these days.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2020)

chellie said:



			Sorry to read that

Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Terrible news mate, hope he pulls through.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys appreciate that. He'll keep fighting and see where we end up. He's a tough old git.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My dad's latest cancer appointment.. Its now spread to his bones 😔.....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that m8.
 I’d love to be able to offer beautiful words  but a I can only say I will be thinking of you, your family and he.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My dad's latest cancer appointment.. Its now spread to his bones 😔.....
		
Click to expand...

Oh no. So so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you. Keep fighting.


----------



## Dando (Jul 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			My dad's latest cancer appointment.. Its now spread to his bones 😔.....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 28, 2020)

Slab said:



			Do you blame your mate for allowing his son out (& have you told him) 

Click to expand...

His son is 25 and still living at home, like most of the mardy bums of that age group.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 28, 2020)

Traminator said:



			At the time they travelled it was perfectly fine, it's not their fault the quarantine rules have suddenly changed with no warning ⚠.
		
Click to expand...

Just because the government advised it was ok to travel doesn’t mean it was safe to do so, definitely not perfectly fine. 

Selfish and irresponsible is my view of people wanting to travel abroad at the moment, that view might not go down well with some but  Covid is still out there and dangerous.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			BBC Breakfast tv and Radio 5 all yesterday morning, holiday makers good, government bad.
They're at it again on the tv this morning.
I heard a lass on the radio yesterday who was saying her boss said she had to go back to work once she'd got back from Spain (she was still going to go on Tuesday morning/today), her boyfriend was self employed and wouldn't get any pay for the two weeks after the holiday. No brainer, don't go!
I really do wonder how many people will actually self isolate for 14 days once they come back.
		
Click to expand...

I heard a couple that come from my area interviewed from the airport,  they were going to Spain yesterday they decided to go anyway. They needed a break they said, well there’s many struggling at this time and would love to get away on holiday. 

We have been lucky in our area with very few cases and I think it’s madness to go to Spain and potentially bring back the virus.


----------



## Slime (Jul 28, 2020)

Neil Lennon.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			I think it’s madness to go to Spain and potentially bring back the virus.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but it could also be the flip of this and they take the Virus to Spain don't forget! Is the UK not in a worse position than Spain right now? Some of the 'blame' should be on the countries accepting flights and holidaymakers, however, when certain areas rely on Tourism for vast portions of their regional revenue, it must be a terrible time for them also.


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 28, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			I heard a couple that come from my area interviewed from the airport,  they were going to Spain yesterday they decided to go anyway. *They needed a break they said,* well there’s many struggling at this time and would love to get away on holiday.

We have been lucky in our area with very few cases and I think it’s madness to go to Spain and potentially bring back the virus.
		
Click to expand...


My wife has a work colleague who say the same, despite having six weeks off on furlough! 
Who knew it was so hard staying at home in beautiful weather and doing nowt!?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			My wife has a work colleague who say the same, despite having six weeks off on furlough!
*Who knew it was so hard staying at home in beautiful weather and doing nowt!?*

Click to expand...

It was torture for some!!

Both Mentally and Physically.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			BBC Breakfast tv and Radio 5 all yesterday morning, holiday makers good, government bad.
They're at it again on the tv this morning.
I heard a lass on the radio yesterday who was saying her boss said she had to go back to work once she'd got back from Spain (she was still going to go on Tuesday morning/today), her boyfriend was self employed and wouldn't get any pay for the two weeks after the holiday. No brainer, don't go!
I really do wonder how many people will actually self isolate for 14 days once they come back.
		
Click to expand...

One of the engineers at works wife comes back from Barcelona today, he has to self from isolate today too. They’re still going up Scotland at the weekend though.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			It was torture for some!!

Both Mentally and Physically.
		
Click to expand...

I think thats what some people don't understand. The way it affected so many people mentally was horrendous, it's to easy say it wasn't hard all you had to do was stay home and enjoy time off but for many that can lead to or make worse mental fragility.


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			It was torture for some!!

Both Mentally and Physically.
		
Click to expand...




Wolf said:



			I think thats what some people don't understand. The way it affected so many people mentally was horrendous, it's to easy say it wasn't hard all you had to do was stay home and enjoy time off but for many that can lead to or make worse mental fragility.
		
Click to expand...


I'm fully aware of those that suffer from mental health issues and certainly don't take them lightly.
I have close family that has and continues to suffer from this on occasion. It's not pretty and it's heartbreaking not being able to help.

The people I'm talking about are those that constantly take the mick, last in to work and first out whilst doing as little in between as possible.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I think thats what some people don't understand. The way it affected so many people mentally was horrendous, it's to easy say it wasn't hard all you had to do was stay home and enjoy time off but for many that can lead to or make worse mental fragility.
		
Click to expand...

You are right it affects people in different ways.  For some there is no guarantee of a job at the end of the furlough period.  I was due to change jobs on 1st April and the start date was put back indefinitely.  I managed to get my old employer to furlough me when the government changed the rules to permit this, but the first few weeks were very worrying with the prospect of no income for an indefinite period.

I am one of the lucky ones and I am due to start my new job next week and this has been fairly certain for the past month, so I have been able to enjoy the last few weeks, but there are many where there is still great uncertainty as to job prospects going forward.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 28, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			One of the engineers at works wife comes back from Barcelona today, he has to self from isolate today too. They’re still going up Scotland at the weekend though.
		
Click to expand...

Alexander Dumbass 🙈


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2020)

GG26 said:



			You are right it affects people in different ways.  For some there is no guarantee of a job at the end of the furlough period.  I was due to change jobs on 1st April and the start date was put back indefinitely.  I managed to get my old employer to furlough me when the government changed the rules to permit this, but the first few weeks were very worrying with the prospect of no income for an indefinite period.

I am one of the lucky ones and I am due to start my new job next week and this has been fairly certain for the past month, so I have been able to enjoy the last few weeks, but there are many where there is still great uncertainty as to job prospects going forward.
		
Click to expand...

Same for my wife she was furloughed at the start, was getting no details about returning yet had been seeing other in the same company being told they were closing their branches. To top it off her career change got put on hold and still a long wait for that as recruitment processes have changed so could be another 6 months before that happens. 

I was lucky got offered a new role before lockdown but because it was for MOD I was able to start mid lockdown but on. 

My oldest daughter has had the opposite issue at 20 years old her college course put on hold which has delayed her moving on to her career role and instead has ended up doing so many extra shifts in Wilko to cover the staff off in the at risk groups, its really affected her because at 20 its put her whole future on hold.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 28, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I agree, but it could also be the flip of this and they take the Virus to Spain don't forget! Is the UK not in a worse position than Spain right now? Some of the 'blame' should be on the countries accepting flights and holidaymakers, however, when certain areas rely on Tourism for vast portions of their regional revenue, it must be a terrible time for them also.
		
Click to expand...

Tough time for Spain right now so reliant on tourism and the pressure on their government must be hard, it’s inevitable that some tourists will bring the virus back including some from the UK.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2020)

Work medicals 😒

Last year i had one and got told at 74kg I'm obese and was referred to occupational health to double check my weight depsite my body fat being in elite athlete levels eventually resolved with them acknowledging im not obese nor unfit physically or medically.

This year I'm told I could be temporarily medically down graded because they noticed in my medical history I dislocated my left shoulder in 1994 when I was a 14 year old. Despite the fact since then I've served years of active military service, worked in gyms and smashed the mobility test and exceeded the weighted lift and overhead weight exercise yet again and never had an issue since with it .. But no because its in my file from 26 yrs ago I get a potential downgrade until a specialist looks at it..

I swear the company used for these medicals do it just to milk extra cash from employers and to annoy me as i know I'll be passed fit like i am everytime.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 28, 2020)

Modern phone systems. trying to notify banks etc about my sister's death and you need to know pin numbers, passwords etc to get past the bluddy automated phone systems. I just want to talk to a real person!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chellie (Jul 28, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Modern phone systems. trying to notify banks etc about my sister's death and you need to know pin numbers, passwords etc to get past the bluddy automated phone systems. I just want to talk to a real person!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to read about your sister. The banks should have bereavement departments that are easy to get hold of. Were when I needed to contact them.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 28, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			His son is 25 and still living at home, like most of the mardy bums of that age group.
		
Click to expand...

Ok boomer.


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 28, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Ok boomer. 

Click to expand...


Triggered!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 28, 2020)

Spending a pretty penny on a bike storage box, spending months waiting for it to arrive, then spending ages looking for some bolts which don't appear to have been sent 🤬


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 28, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Work medicals 😒

Last year i had one and got told at 74kg I'm obese and was referred to occupational health to double check my weight depsite my body fat being in elite athlete levels eventually resolved with them acknowledging im not obese nor unfit physically or medically.

This year I'm told I could be temporarily medically down graded because they noticed in my medical history I dislocated my left shoulder in 1994 when I was a 14 year old. Despite the fact since then I've served years of active military service, worked in gyms and smashed the mobility test and exceeded the weighted lift and overhead weight exercise yet again and never had an issue since with it .. But no because its in my file from 26 yrs ago I get a potential downgrade until a specialist looks at it..

I swear the company used for these medicals do it just to milk extra cash from employers and to annoy me as i know I'll be passed fit like i am everytime.
		
Click to expand...

I am amazed at this post. Of all the forum members who have given some info as to their past and present , I would have put forward Wolf as the fittest of us. 
He has told us of his "runs", and their times: of his job as a trainer: as to his military history ( not in the Catering Corps😀).
His life has physical activity all over it!
My physical fitness ( such as it was-some running and football and squash) is now long gone into the past, and I miss it, and I have to say I envied what I envisaged as Wolf's fitness , when his posts from time to time alluded to it. Being old and retired has its blessings, but I do miss the vigour of male fitness.
So, to read this and how some bureaucracy cannot evaluate the present situation is almost unbelievable.
Hope they get their act together and don't mess you about much more.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 28, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I am amazed at this post. Of all the forum members who have given some info as to their past and present , I would have put forward Wolf as the fittest of us.
He has told us of his "runs", and their times: of his job as a trainer: as to his military history ( not in the Catering Corps😀).
His life has physical activity all over it!
My physical fitness ( such as it was-some running and football and squash) is now long gone into the past, and I miss it, and I have to say I envied what I envisaged as Wolf's fitness , when his posts from time to time alluded to it. Being old and retired has its blessings, but I do miss the vigour of male fitness.
So, to read this and how some bureaucracy cannot evaluate the present situation is almost unbelievable.
Hope they get their act together and don't mess you about much more.
		
Click to expand...

Its absolutely bloody ridiculous and I swear the company used is purely doing it for financial gain as they get money for each referral and check they have to do. 

What I  lack in academic qualifications I've always made up with physical performance. Even at 40 next month I continue to enjoy pushing my physical limits. The irony of this today though is an hour after the "potential bureaucratic fail depending in specialist" I took a Pre Para beat up session which today was a 10mile loaded march for RAF Regt guys getting ready to attend the RAF version of P company. I was out as pace setter for them so they knew what sort of times to hit and they had to keep up. 

I've also spent all afternoon getting my Dr to print out the docs relating to the dislocation from 26 years ago to prove there is no problem, and I have my military records that show I passed every medical with absolutely zero joint problems. 

Its proper wound me up that they're potentially looking at downgrading just because its on my record from 26years ago despite the fact i passed every single test and always have done😡


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 28, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			One of the engineers at works wife comes back from Barcelona today, he has to self from isolate today too. They’re still going up Scotland at the weekend though.
		
Click to expand...

Crazy and so selfish hope their not coming to my area.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 28, 2020)

Ill thought out quiz questions.

"There's 6 points available on this one; 1 point for how many members of Boyzone, and 5 points for their names."

This is not a wind up, it was actually asked this evening.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			I'm fully aware of those that suffer from mental health issues and certainly don't take them lightly.
I have close family that has and continues to suffer from this on occasion. It's not pretty and it's heartbreaking not being able to help.

The people I'm talking about are those that constantly take the mick, last in to work and first out whilst doing as little in between as possible.
		
Click to expand...

i found it tough tbh as I’ve always worked since I left school, have Holidays and the odd day off for golf days etc but never have days off to sit around doing nothing. I get bored very quickly and always doing something but lockdown was a real struggle for me. 

The lack of routine is a killer.


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ill thought out quiz questions.

"There's 6 points available on this one; 1 point for how many members of Boyzone, and 5 points for their names."

This is not a wind up, it was actually asked this evening. 

Click to expand...

please tell me someone got part 1 wrong


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			please tell me someone got part 1 wrong 

Click to expand...

Yup; the question setter, who originally said only 5 points were available...


----------



## GG26 (Jul 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ill thought out quiz questions.

"There's 6 points available on this one; 1 point for how many members of Boyzone, and 5 points for their names."

This is not a wind up, it was actually asked this evening. 

Click to expand...

One of your favourite bands though so easy points 😗


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 28, 2020)

GG26 said:



			One of your favourite bands though so easy points 😗
		
Click to expand...

Probably, No Matter What , he says


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 29, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			Triggered! 



Click to expand...

Ok boomer.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 29, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			i found it tough tbh as I’ve always worked since I left school, have Holidays and the odd day off for golf days etc but never have days off to sit around doing nothing. I get bored very quickly and always doing something but lockdown was a real struggle for me.

The lack of routine is a killer.
		
Click to expand...

The change to your routine can be as bad Stu.  Mrs. BiM and I were both fortunate in one respect that both of our firms kept going, so there was never a money issue.  However we went from going out to work in separate offices 8 hours a day to both being forced to share the same kitchen table and being in each other's pockets 24/7.  Add that to the fact that we were living through next door's loft extension with the world's least considerate builders and despite the fact that there were no money concerns, there were plenty of other issues.   

Not in any way intending to diminish your issues, which I understand, just pointing out that it can in different ways be as trying for those who appear to have kept the same work routine.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You are joking aren't you?  I'm still waiting for a refund from Shamazon from May, and I have two items that we've given up trying to return to them.  Once the refund is sorted the account will be permanently closed.
		
Click to expand...

Scamazon again.  The item that I returned in May and claimed a refund for in June because the seller didn't refund me.  Email from them last night telling me that due to the high numbers, claims can take 4 - 6 weeks to process & please be patient.  10th of June to yesterday is 7 weeks Scamazon, get on with it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 29, 2020)

Car MOT is due on 3rd of August, trying to book it in through the lease firm website and it came up an error saying it needs to be within 90 days of the MOT expiry date and wouldn't let me continue any further.
Out of interest I went onto the GOV website MOT checker, it says it passed its MOT on 24th July and is now valid until the end of January 2021.
A bit confused, the car was parked outside a factory near Wishaw all day on that particular date


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Car MOT is due on 3rd of August, trying to book it in through the lease firm website and it came up an error saying it needs to be within 90 days of the MOT expiry date and wouldn't let me continue any further.
Out of interest I went onto the GOV website MOT checker, it says it passed its MOT on 24th July and is now valid until the end of January 2021.
A bit confused, the car was parked outside a factory near Wishaw all day on that particular date 

Click to expand...

Was it due August? If was due 24th July would have qualified for the 6 month extension which would have been and gone 

Maybe a mix up on your part day wise?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Was it due August? If was due 24th July would have qualified for the 6 month extension which would have been and gone

Maybe a mix up on your part day wise?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was definitely due in August, I've got an email from the lease firm telling me so. The car is 3 years old in August so also makes sense that way...I think 
I have heard about MOT extensions because of Covid but I haven't really looked into it, I've had a company car for the last 15 years so MOT's isn't something I really deal with anymore lol.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yes it was definitely due in August, I've got an email from the lease firm telling me so. The car is 3 years old in August so also makes sense that way...I think 
I have heard about MOT extensions because of Covid but I haven't really looked into it, I've had a company car for the last 15 years so MOT's isn't something I really deal with anymore lol.
		
Click to expand...

I'd bet it was due 31st July or before .. infact I'd say 24th just cuz that's when it was "presented"

If you had an MOT due between 30th march and 31st July you got auto 6 month extension.. just applied automatically 3 days before the due date

Just checked my mot for my car due next year 

22nd June ..car registered June 23rd 2 years ago 

Could have been registered end July ? Check online will tell ya I believe


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 29, 2020)

Face masks, or more pertinently the number of face masks dropped anywhere littering everywhere.Why can’t the user put it in a bin?
I can see them being worse than the plastics waste issue


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 29, 2020)

Proper first world problem but American Golf

emailed me friday 15% off this bag.. ooo tempting (first annoyance.. i was doing so well lol)

ordered friday before 5.. 3-5 working day delivery 

its now wednesday which is 3 working days.. not even dispatched..


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Ok boomer.
		
Click to expand...


Chomp!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh yes I remember my annoyance today

the first year of children! the twins are due sept.. but lot set to be early as they are.. I havent missed the 1st year stage at all

sterilising bottles! hated that first time.. I managed to convince the mrs that the new instant pot I bought you can use the sterile function in that so we dont have another machine on the side.. so thats a bonus

washing machine back on baby care cycle.. which is utterly bonkers.. normal one takes 65 mins.. this one trys for 2 hours 30 mins... really? come on.. takes forever to get through a load

two seperate washing up liquids again

that sort of nonsense .. rather than just running a house as one.. everyone on the same

for example today we all had boiled egg and soilders myself my wife and my daughter .. very nice

will be back to milk for the kids lol


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 29, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			i found it tough tbh as I’ve always worked since I left school, have Holidays and the odd day off for golf days etc but never have days off to sit around doing nothing. I get bored very quickly and always doing something but lockdown was a real struggle for me.

The lack of routine is a killer.
		
Click to expand...


Always difficult for people such as myself to understand, I do realise how lucky I am not to have suffered from things like this. I'm a 'just crack on with it' kind of guy so tend to think others can/should just do the same.

I got a large dose of reality when someone close to me suddenly suffered a mini breakdown and I had to not only deal with their issues, but also my complete lack of understanding why they couldn't just 'snap out' of it.
Whilst I can't put myself in their shoes, I've learnt to listen a lot more and to trust what the wife tells me when I'm being less than sympathetic.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			Always difficult for people such as myself to understand, I do realise how lucky I am not to have suffered from things like this. I'm a 'just crack on with it' kind of guy so tend to think others can/should just do the same.

I got a large dose of reality when someone close to me suddenly suffered a mini breakdown and I had to not only deal with their issues, but also my complete lack of understanding why they couldn't just 'snap out' of it.
Whilst I can't put myself in their shoes, I've learnt to listen a lot more and to trust what the wife tells me when I'm being less than sympathetic.
		
Click to expand...

I had literally the exact same thing last weekend. 

Got a call from my bro who was on the edge. Had no idea he was even remotely depressed. 

Luckily have 12 days off soon, so will be spending the time there whilst trying my best not to say things like "man up".


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 29, 2020)

Lake District mountain rescue teams have been called out 19 times since Friday. Wasdale team alone have had 9 call outs.

Weather has been dreadful yet these clowns are still getting themselves into trouble, appartently 11 of the call outs where through the sheer stupididly of the clueless people who were ill prepared and inexperienced on the fells.

Any ounce of common sense should have told them not to go up.

Mountain rescue teams are all volunteers, they don't need this volume of call outs


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 29, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Lake District mountain rescue teams have been called out 19 times since Friday. Wasdale team alone have had 9 call outs.

Weather has been dreadful yet these clowns are still getting themselves into trouble, appartently 11 of the call outs where through the sheer stupididly of the clueless people who were ill prepared and inexperienced on the fells.

Any ounce of common sense should have told them not to go up.

Mountain rescue teams are all volunteers, they don't need this volume of call outs
		
Click to expand...

same up here, go out in shorts and flip flops, weather changes oe suprise suprise weather is diff at the top of a mountain trouble is they call out the helicopter


----------



## Rooter (Jul 29, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Lake District mountain rescue teams have been called out 19 times since Friday. Wasdale team alone have had 9 call outs.

Weather has been dreadful yet these clowns are still getting themselves into trouble, appartently 11 of the call outs where through the sheer stupididly of the clueless people who were ill prepared and inexperienced on the fells.

Any ounce of common sense should have told them not to go up.

Mountain rescue teams are all volunteers, they don't need this volume of call outs
		
Click to expand...

Please ignore my lake district help post! LOL
Jokes aside, it will never, not be a surprise, some people are just idiots. We are there in 2 weeks with the kids and will be walking places that are suitable for them so fingers crossed won't require the rescue services!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 29, 2020)

american golf.. seems like a few people been waiting weeks and still no sign of their parcels

why is it the big boys like AG and currys struggle with these issues so much.. almost like they cant deal with simple tasks


----------



## GB72 (Jul 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			american golf.. seems like a few people been waiting weeks and still no sign of their parcels

why is it the big boys like AG and currys struggle with these issues so much.. almost like they cant deal with simple tasks
		
Click to expand...

I think because more and more, the big companies hold less and less actually stock and have become drop ship companies for the Chinese manufacturers. Add to that the fact that so many AG customers want a custom order that then needs to be assembled and then dispatched from China and you have logjam. With the size and weight of clubs, I am suspecting that they are not coming by air either.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 29, 2020)

Got my P45 today and final payslip and I’ve been taxed 40%, should only be 20% 🤬🤬
I’ll get it back at end of tax year apparently unless I’m under hardship.


----------



## fundy (Jul 29, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Got my P45 today and final payslip and I’ve been taxed 40%, should only be 20% 🤬🤬
I’ll get it back at end of tax year apparently unless I’m under hardship.
		
Click to expand...

there are ways to get it back sooner if you apply to HMRC


----------



## Dando (Jul 29, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			It was torture for some!!

Both Mentally and Physically.
		
Click to expand...

Although not on furlough I’ve really struggled mentally being stuck at home. luckily I can get Back down the caravan again to escape


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 29, 2020)

new path along the river (resurfaced), only opened this morning. came back that way today... covered in dog dirt already, two poo bins, one at each end


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 30, 2020)

Receiving a letter for a rheumatology appointment I don’t need, in a county I don’t live in. 
It’s been ongoing for a year now, but somehow someone has got my NHS number. It’s had me de registered from two GP’s mid treatment, caused delay at hospitals. I found him on Facebook, I emailed him and told him. I’ve attempted to talk to somebody within the NHS system which seems impossible, get given a number to phone to be told I have to work for the NHS to speak to them. 

Tempted to cancel his appointment that he’ll be waiting 6 month for and tell him to sort his number out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Receiving a letter for a rheumatology appointment I don’t need, in a county I don’t live in.
It’s been ongoing for a year now, but somehow someone has got my NHS number. It’s had me de registered from two GP’s mid treatment, caused delay at hospitals. I found him on Facebook, I emailed him and told him. I’ve attempted to talk to somebody within the NHS system which seems impossible, get given a number to phone to be told I have to work for the NHS to speak to them.

Tempted to cancel his appointment that he’ll be waiting 6 month for and tell him to sort his number out.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that a form of identity fraud. I'd be contacting the PALS at your hospital (and possibly the police) and demanding that your NHS number is changed and your records merged to the new one


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 30, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Isn't that a form of identity fraud. I'd be contacting the PALS at your hospital (and possibly the police) and demanding that your NHS number is changed and your records merged to the new one
		
Click to expand...

I’ve emailed this persons trust who sent me the letter and hopefully they may contact me and give him a new number. 
I don’t know how busy hospitals and are at the minute and I’m managing with prescriptions from online “pharmacies” for now and the online GP service provided from work. 
I have a note in my wallet detailing my blood group plus a medical id and the issue itself just in case I have an accident for now.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 30, 2020)

Wife’s car Sat Nav.  Pretty sure it’s homicidal given the routes it’s been selecting this week in the Lake District.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 30, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Wife’s car Sat Nav.  Pretty sure it’s homicidal given the routes it’s been selecting this week in the Lake District.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is there are only about two decent roads in the county and the rest are B roads and fell roads.

Has it taken you up any of the high passes yet?


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 30, 2020)

We had fun little excursion over Hardknott pass


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 30, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			We had fun little excursion over Hardknott pass
		
Click to expand...

That will have kept you on your toes!

Okay for the passenger, not so much for the driver....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			We had fun little excursion over Hardknott pass
		
Click to expand...

Mine sent me there once 😱. I learned the lesson after that to use an old school map to get the gist of the journey and then satnav to finish off. Concentrating that hard hurt my head 😳


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2020)

That stupid narrow road to Grizedale campsite 🙉


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 30, 2020)

money wasted on missions to Mars. WHY? No scratch that coz someone will argue why. What a waste of resorces.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 30, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			We had fun little excursion over Hardknott pass
		
Click to expand...

Love that road 😉😁


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 30, 2020)

trying to organize a whole week of golf for me.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Got my P45 today and final payslip and I’ve been taxed 40%, should only be 20% 🤬🤬
I’ll get it back at end of tax year apparently unless I’m under hardship.
		
Click to expand...

I get your pain, BUT, it's great to get a cheque from the tax man!   I get one every year. I'm getting taxed, god knows why as I'm only earning £700 a month, but luckilly for me  I can wait till april for my cheque refund.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 31, 2020)

Computer says yes/no people with absolutely no common sense.


----------



## chellie (Jul 31, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			I get your pain, BUT, it's great to get a cheque from the tax man!   I get one every year. I'm getting taxed, god knows why as I'm only earning £700 a month, but luckilly for me  I can wait till april for my cheque refund.
		
Click to expand...

You can tell them changes to income etc to get a new tax code online. It's easy to do.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 31, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			money wasted on missions to Mars. WHY? No scratch that coz someone will argue why. What a waste of resorces.
		
Click to expand...

Because one day, when you and I are dust, and barring any catastrophe, humans will live on the place, having given it back an atmosphere etc etc.
Think it outlandish?   Imagine being in Ancient Rome, and forecasting today's world.😀


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 31, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Surely you'd be interested in the place where most of your ideas come from? 🙂 🤓
		
Click to expand...

....ideas that come to fruition a lot of the time I might add.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 31, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Because one day, when you and I are dust, and barring any catastrophe, humans will live on the place, having given it back an atmosphere etc etc.
Think it outlandish?   Imagine being in Ancient Rome, and forecasting today's world.😀
		
Click to expand...

Outlandish!? Down right bonkers you mean. At least Ancient Rome was on the same planet!


----------



## Slab (Jul 31, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Because one day, when you and I are dust, and barring any catastrophe, humans will live on the place, having given it back an atmosphere etc etc.
Think it outlandish?   *Imagine being in Ancient Rome, and forecasting today's world.*😀
		
Click to expand...

I can just imagine Crazyfaze sitting in ancient Rome complaining about the money wasted on a mission to Cheshire!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2020)

Slab said:



			I can just imagine Crazyfaze sitting in ancient Rome complaining about the money wasted on a mission to Cheshire! 

Click to expand...

To be fair, the conquest of Britain largely was a waste of money. He would have been right .

A bit of tin in Cornwall and a few slaves. Not much else, certainly not the tax windfall or harvests they hoped for.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 31, 2020)

Being too bloody hot in this factory 🥵


----------



## Wilson (Jul 31, 2020)

Malware attacks.


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2020)

Stewards at UK racecourses!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 31, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair, the conquest of Britain largely was a waste of money. He would have been right .

A bit of tin in Cornwall and a few slaves. Not much else, certainly not the tax windfall or harvests they hoped for.
		
Click to expand...

And the expense of a big wall just to keep the savages out. If he'd been smarter, like DJ Trump for example, he could have gotten the picts to pay for it regardless of whether they wanted to, or even knew about it.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 31, 2020)

Come out for dinner and the air con is off... Jesus sweat. Poor me, poor waitresses.


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2020)

The neighbour who thinks 7pm on a friday night is a good time to start digging up a patio sigh


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 31, 2020)

fundy said:



			The neighbour who thinks 7pm on a friday night is a good time to start digging up a patio sigh
		
Click to expand...

Is it ever a bad time to dig up the mother in law from under the patio?


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Is it ever a bad time to dig up the mother in law from under the patio?
		
Click to expand...


its is when i have to listen to it whilst trying to have a quiet beer in the garden!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Is it ever a bad time to dig up the mother in law from under the patio?
		
Click to expand...

Why would you bother digging her up? 😆


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why would you bother digging her up? 😆
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the police have had a tip off


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 31, 2020)

I was in Asda earlier today. They were not enforcing masks.
There was a security guy on the door. No mask either.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 31, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I was in Asda earlier today. They were not enforcing masks.
There was a security guy on the door. No mask either.
		
Click to expand...

Same at Lidl this week - it needs enforcing or what's the point.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Same at Lidl this week - it needs enforcing or what's the point.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is the police have said they can't afford to allocate staff to shopping centres to enforce this (although you could argue it's perhaps ideal for the PCSO's to do) and so these stores take the easy way out and don't challenge shoppers. Given the new messages and the fear of the R number rising it seems a cop out but you also have to then put the blame back on the selfishness of the shoppers being too lazy to comply. I'd love to see stores get tough and no mask no shopping (although I accept there are some with valid reasons) and try and drive the message home. Won't happen of course


----------



## Dando (Jul 31, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why would you bother digging her up? 😆
		
Click to expand...

To bury her deeper!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 1, 2020)

Insurance companies & comparison websites;  one tells me my cheapest quote is £355 through Devitts; the second tells me my cheapest quote is £378 through Devitts.  Same bike, same rider, same risk so how does the same company give me two quotes £23 apart?


----------



## Dando (Aug 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Insurance companies & comparison websites;  one tells me my cheapest quote is £355 through Devitts; the second tells me my cheapest quote is £378 through Devitts.  Same bike, same rider, same risk so how does the same company give me two quotes £23 apart?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly commission as us poor insurance brokers need to earn a crumb


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 1, 2020)

First friendly today, won 3-1 and my calf injury was fine, played 60 minutes with no problems.
But...the manager is still insisting on playing a formation that just doesn't suit our team, we don't have the players for it and he can't see it 🙈


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 1, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Same at Lidl this week - it needs enforcing or what's the point.
		
Click to expand...

3 people waiting for coffee at the BP this morning; two wearing masks, and the idiot in the Fulham shirt that thought pulling it up over his mouth sufficed.  Cretin.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			3 people waiting for coffee at the BP this morning; two wearing masks, and the idiot in the *Fulham shirt that thought pulling it up over his mouth sufficed.  Cretin*.
		
Click to expand...

Problem with that is I've been into several shops including local tesco, BP and few others that have acknowledged that as being acceptable. But I agree its cretinous behaviour in grand scheme if things.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			First friendly today, won 3-1 and my calf injury was fine, played 60 minutes with no problems.
But...the manager is still insisting on playing a formation that just doesn't suit our team, we don't have the players for it and he can't see it 🙈
		
Click to expand...

What level are you playing at? Please don't say pub, coz that's just a way to work up a thirst for the session after the match.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			First friendly today, won 3-1 and my calf injury was fine, played 60 minutes with no problems.
But...the manager is still insisting on playing a formation that just doesn't suit our team, we don't have the players for it and he can't see it 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Still won 3-1 tho sounds like it worked well 😉


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2020)

Leaking swimming goggles...I must have a wonky face!

So a new aquasphere mask on order - they look daft but they work...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2020)

Following the swim we could only shower in the poolside showers so enough to get rid of most of the chlorine. In the cubicle I thought it wise to use plenty of body lotion. What on earth?! What have the put in the pool water to cause it to react so weirdly?! Checked the bottle - shower gel


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 1, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Still won 3-1 tho sounds like it worked well 😉
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha yes, but they were terrible and we were really poor today.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2020)

I hit my ball into some pine trees today. Whilst searching for it I wasn't looking where I was going and walked into a branch. The pine needles poked my right eye, it's still sore now. Found the ball though 😁.

My favourite golf shirt is a grey and blue trim Adidas one. It's the perfect size, nice and light, I like how it looks. For some strange reason the collar on it has gone weird. It is two pieces of material, not one, and somehow they wont sit flat now. My wife might have put it in the tumble drier 🤔. Either way it has ruined the look of it and I can't put it right 😡.


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hit my ball into some pine trees today. Whilst searching for it I wasn't looking where I was going and walked into a branch. The pine needles poked my right eye, it's still sore now. Found the ball though 😁.

My favourite golf shirt is a grey and blue trim Adidas one. It's the perfect size, nice and light, I like how it looks. For some strange reason the collar on it has gone weird. It is two pieces of material, not one, and somehow they wont sit flat now. My wife might have put it in the tumble drier 🤔. Either way it has ruined the look of it and I can't put it right 😡.
		
Click to expand...


When confronted about it, I guarantee her reply will be along the lines of 'well I never liked it on you anyway'.


----------



## IainP (Aug 1, 2020)

Maybe a little tongue in cheek but this one's been building the last couple of weeks...

The premier league football fraternity & pundits talking about "playing in Europe next season or not" and variations.
On which continent do they think the home grounds are in? 🤷‍♂️😉


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 2, 2020)

Car started making a weird noise, got to my destination, well the speed bump 20m from my destination, an the exhaust fell off my car...


----------



## drdel (Aug 2, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Car started making a weird noise, got to my destination, well the speed bump 20m from my destination, an the exhaust fell off my car...
		
Click to expand...

It was just exhausted from the trip.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 2, 2020)

drdel said:



			It was just exhausted from the trip.
		
Click to expand...

I would say it was tyred, yes.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 2, 2020)

IainP said:



			Maybe a little tongue in cheek but this one's been building the last couple of weeks...

The premier league football fraternity & pundits talking about "playing in Europe next season or not" and variations.
On which continent do they think the home grounds are in? 🤷‍♂️😉
		
Click to expand...

Brexit m8.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 3, 2020)

Tread carefully next time you go to the loo.Is that ok?


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2020)

chrisd said:



			TNT flippin "so called" couriers!

Stayed in all day for one van to collect my part ex'd music keyboard and, for best reason known to the useless so and so's, another to deliver my new digital piano. Driver one turns up and takes away my boxed keyboard and tells me that the piano is on its way, he saw them loading it when he was at the depot. Piano doesn't arrive, music shop rings TNT and the lying gits say that the lorry was full and they couldn't get my load on, so I've had to wait in for the whole day for nothing. 

Now have to wait until after my holiday for it to (hopefully) arrive.
		
Click to expand...

They’re a carrier not a courier, quite a difference within the trade 😉


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2020)

So I’m constantly seeing question marks in my emails and posts on forums instead of an apostrophe, what’s that all about, and how do I fix it?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 3, 2020)

Fish said:



			So I’m constantly seeing question marks in my emails and posts on forums instead of an apostrophe, what’s that all about, and how do I fix it?
		
Click to expand...

Still suffering from the heat on Saturday? 

What device are you using or is it the same on multiple devices?


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Still suffering from the heat on Saturday?

What device are you using or is it the same on multiple devices?
		
Click to expand...

Same on multiple devices, iPhone 11 Pro & iPad, not sure on Laptop, will check.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			3 people waiting for coffee at the BP this morning; two wearing masks, and the idiot in the Fulham shirt that thought pulling it up over his mouth sufficed.  Cretin.
		
Click to expand...

Some of those "masks" people are wearing are no more than a footie shirt. They are just some sort of material which does NOT block the stuff we breathe out. I've got a full face thing. Look damn stupid but at least me glasses don't steam up.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 3, 2020)

Fish said:



			They’re a carrier not a courier, quite a difference within the trade 😉
		
Click to expand...

My post was about 2 years ago  - why have you dug it up now?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 3, 2020)

chrisd said:



			My post was about 2 years ago  - why have you dug it up now?
		
Click to expand...

It's a memory check Grandad
You passed..well done


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 3, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Some of those "masks" people are wearing are no more than a footie shirt. They are just some sort of material which does NOT block the stuff we breathe out. I've got a full face thing. Look damn stupid but at least me glasses don't steam up.
		
Click to expand...

People don't have to wear masks, just face coverings. The guy in BIM's post lifting his shirt over his face is actually doing enough if it covers his mouth and nose. There is no stipulation on what you use, just use something.

My PP on a Saturday gave me a couple of those roll up snood, headband, face covering thingies that people are wearing. Leave it around your neck, lift it up when going into a shop. They are probably the material you mention. He is a council worker, they were given to him by the council, they have the council promo spiel on them (he has been given so many that he is handing them on to others now) Dont get stressed by the style of covering, just be pleased they are using something.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			most pet Insurance won't cover the same thing twice, we have had probs in the past. just moved, not sure who we are with now, but they are not too bad.

i often wonder if you would not be better to just put X amount aside each month and not bother with insurance
		
Click to expand...

They’ve paid out so happy days 😊


----------



## GG26 (Aug 3, 2020)

Good news is that I start my new job today, after the start date was postponed for four months.  The irritation is that I have been sent a laptop and phone so I can work from home, but I have not been sent the passwords and so cannot login and get the induction stuff out of the way.  The IT support team are only taking numbers to call back when they are free.  Been waiting for three hours now, hence I am looking on here.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			People don't have to wear masks, just face coverings. The guy in BIM's post lifting his shirt over his face is actually doing enough if it covers his mouth and nose. There is no stipulation on what you use, just use something.

My PP on a Saturday gave me a couple of those roll up snood, headband, face covering thingies that people are wearing. Leave it around your neck, lift it up when going into a shop. They are probably the material you mention. He is a council worker, they were given to him by the council, they have the council promo spiel on them (he has been given so many that he is handing them on to others now) Dont get stressed by the style of covering, just be pleased they are using something.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that. Loads of the ones you buy online, particularly the more 'fashionable' ones aimed at women are simply made of stretchy material, no different to what a t-shirt would be made of. 

When we went to Drift Limits the other day for my wife's supercar driving day, they specified that you had to wearing a proper KN95 mask to enter their building, and her material one wasn't allowed. But I've not seen many places stating that. Luckily my one is a KN95 so she just wore that for her safety briefing thing and I waited outside.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2020)

chrisd said:



			My post was about 2 years ago  - why have you dug it up now?
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t see the date, just got an alert and that post popped up, so responded, are you still waiting in🤔


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			People don't have to wear masks, just face coverings. The guy in BIM's post lifting his shirt over his face is actually doing enough if it covers his mouth and nose. There is no stipulation on what you use, just use something.

My PP on a Saturday gave me a couple of those roll up snood, headband, face covering thingies that people are wearing. Leave it around your neck, lift it up when going into a shop. They are probably the material you mention. He is a council worker, they were given to him by the council, they have the council promo spiel on them (he has been given so many that he is handing them on to others now) Dont get stressed by the style of covering, just be pleased they are using something.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is a doctor on the TV demonstrated how useless these things are. Try blowing a match out through them. Easy peasy. Now put on a proper mask and try. MASSIVE DIFFERENCE


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 3, 2020)

Taking out the corporate Gym membership through the golf club; with DW Fitness, who look like they are going under.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			People don't have to wear masks, just face coverings. The guy in BIM's post lifting his shirt over his face is actually doing enough if it covers his mouth and nose. There is no stipulation on what you use, just use something.

My PP on a Saturday gave me a couple of those roll up snood, headband, face covering thingies that people are wearing. Leave it around your neck, lift it up when going into a shop. They are probably the material you mention. He is a council worker, they were given to him by the council, they have the council promo spiel on them (he has been given so many that he is handing them on to others now) Dont get stressed by the style of covering, just be pleased they are using something.
		
Click to expand...

Had he pulled it up over his nose and mouth I’d have said so, but I didn’t because he only pulled it up over his mouth. Hence my irritation.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Had he pulled it up over his nose and mouth I’d have said so, but I didn’t because he only pulled it up over his mouth. Hence my irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I tried to avoid to criticise the irritation itself as it is your irritation and you can be irritated by anything. That is how the thread works. I replied to Crazyface to make a general point. 

I've seen plenty with proper masks who don't cover their noses either. Planks are planks, whether wearing a mask, a snood or a pulled up football shirt.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 3, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Thing is a doctor on the TV demonstrated how useless these things are. Try blowing a match out through them. Easy peasy. Now put on a proper mask and try. MASSIVE DIFFERENCE
		
Click to expand...

The govt needs to change its guidelines then. 

Saying this I read an interesting article about Holland yesterday. They aren't going down the face covering route, they don't think they help sufficiently.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 3, 2020)

Danny Rose


----------



## IainP (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Had he pulled it up over his nose and mouth I’d have said so, but I didn’t because he only pulled it up over his mouth. Hence my irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Just to add a variation to this- woman in shop yesterday, mask on correctly. Until she decides she needs to speak with an assistant and removes said mask to chat!


----------



## Wolf (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Taking out the corporate Gym membership through the golf club; with DW Fitness, who look like they are going under.
		
Click to expand...

Big news in fitness industry that but really not surprised at all when you know their business model. Up until January last year I was managing one of their largest gyms and helping train people at national level. Problem is the 2 different arms to their fitness brand are hugely mismanaged and top heavy with over paid management and board members take huge dividends out of the business and putting nothing back into it. 

The DW side that's going into administration is firmly mid range price gym which in current industry is always going to be out done by the low price point. The problem is any profit they do make doesn't go back into DW, it gets funnelled of to dividends or used to cover their other brand Fitness First and all its high costs because that business has always run at a huge loss but tried to upscale to compete with likes in David Lloyd but it just doesn't have brand recognition. 

With COVID lockdown it was inevitable as a business they would suffer and that it would be the DW part that would go under as all the care is about FF and the board have taken so much out. The big reason I departed there was the fact I couldn't put up with the mismanagement at top level and inability to adapt and accept each brand had equal importance.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 3, 2020)

Just got back to playing golf after almost 3 years and have strained a tendon in my wrist. 2-3 week lay off 🤬


----------



## BrianM (Aug 3, 2020)

Would be due to be flying to Dubai in the next hour for a nice holiday, but sadly like most people we have cancelled ☹️


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 3, 2020)

people who either can't,  won't tie their shoe laces..... why?


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 3, 2020)

Estate agents.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			people who either can't,  won't tie their shoe laces..... why?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t with trainers. Stuff them in my shoe once foot is in. Come from an era where the bow should not be on show.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Just got back to playing golf after almost 3 years and have strained a tendon in my wrist. 2-3 week lay off 🤬
		
Click to expand...

Are you a relative of Fundy🤔


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 3, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			I don’t with trainers. Stuff them in my shoe once foot is in. Come from an era where the bow should not be on show.
		
Click to expand...

thats fair enough but the number of people i saw today out on my walk just can't be bothered to tie them, with the things flapping around.... a H&S nightmare


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2020)

Getting emails from work asking me to do stuff. Very simple things, and part of my role but I am annual leave and always been a firm believer if someone is on holiday they should only be contacted in an emergency. I did what was needed as I like to provide a good service and it just makes life easier for the unit but found it frustrating they couldn't find another way


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Getting emails from work asking me to do stuff. Very simple things, and part of my role but I am annual leave and always been a firm believer if someone is on holiday they should only be contacted in an emergency. I did what was needed as I like to provide a good service and it just makes life easier for the unit but found it frustrating they couldn't find another way
		
Click to expand...

If you're on leave why are you looking at work emails?


----------



## chellie (Aug 3, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If you're on leave why are you looking at work emails?
		
Click to expand...

This. I won't do it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If you're on leave why are you looking at work emails?
		
Click to expand...

Got pinged to me personal email


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got pinged to me personal email
		
Click to expand...

So either you need to "have a word" with whoever sent it to your private email, or work out how they got it.
Either way, if you're on leave your'e on leave and work is finished for now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So either you need to "have a word" with whoever sent it to your private email, or work out how they got it.
Either way, if you're on leave your'e on leave and work is finished for now.
		
Click to expand...

Came from my matron and she and our lead nurse have had it so I could keep in touch when I was medically suspended a few months back. I could have ignored it, but it was a simple job, and as I say like to provide a good service. They did apologise so I'll keep an eye out for more and will have a word. As a one off it was irritating but not the end of the world


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Came from my matron and she and our lead nurse have had it so I could keep in touch when I was medically suspended a few months back. I could have ignored it, but it was a simple job, and as I say like to provide a good service. They did apologise so I'll keep an eye out for more and will have a word. As a one off it was irritating but not the end of the world
		
Click to expand...

So why make it sound like it was a whole raft of emails and you were severely buggered off?


----------



## Wolf (Aug 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Came from my matron and she and our lead nurse have had it so I could keep in touch when I was medically suspended a few months back. I could have ignored it, but it was a simple job, and as I say like to provide a good service. They did apologise so I'll keep an eye out for more and will have a word. As a one off it was irritating but not the end of the world
		
Click to expand...

Here's a thought, you're on leave ignore the email or simply reply sorry I'm not in work I'm on holiday.. They can't complain of a bad service as you're not meant to be providing a service as you're not at work. The more you reply the more you're effectively saying is its OK for them to continue to do it......


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2020)

Fish said:



			Are you a relative of Fundy🤔
		
Click to expand...


haha 

good to see your ok Fishy, feel free to pop onto the footie thread again


----------



## IainP (Aug 3, 2020)

This U.S. "three-peat" nonsense 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bobmac (Aug 4, 2020)

People (from across the pond) who can't say the letter 't' in the middle of a word
Tweny tweny or innerned (internet)


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 4, 2020)

bobmac said:



			People (from across the pond) who can't say the letter 't' in the middle of a word
Tweny tweny or innerned (internet)
		
Click to expand...

Also a Northern Irish thing. Butter is bu’er, shower is sharr etc.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			I can just imagine Crazyfaze sitting in ancient Rome complaining about the money wasted on a mission to Cheshire! 

Click to expand...

..and don't even mention the idea of Michelangelo's plan for a helicopter.
Anyway , what did the Romans ever do for good ol blighty.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 4, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			..and don't even mention the idea of *Michelangelo's plan for a helicopter.*
Anyway , what did the Romans ever do for good ol blighty. 

Click to expand...

Wasn't that Da Vinci?


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2020)

bobmac said:



			People (from across the pond) who can't say the letter 't' in the middle of a word
Tweny tweny or innerned (internet)
		
Click to expand...


You should hear them talking, re Covid, about the great mask debate!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 4, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			..and don't even mention the idea of Michelangelo's plan for a helicopter.
		
Click to expand...




Crazyface said:



			Wasn't that Da Vinci?
		
Click to expand...

Burned 😂


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Wasn't that Da Vinci?
		
Click to expand...

I think it was, Michaelangelo had presumably designed a custom paint job.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 4, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Also a Northern Irish thing. Butter is bu’er, shower is sharr etc.
		
Click to expand...

And what about lickle for little and that irritating weather presenter who insists that the place north of England is called Scockland.😀
I think in elocution /acting circles it is fashionable/correct if the "t" precedes an "l".
But, I ask you, Scockland!


----------



## Slab (Aug 4, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			..*and don't even mention the idea of Michelangelo's plan for a helicopter.*
Anyway , what did the Romans ever do for good ol blighty. 

Click to expand...

You mean this one!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			You mean this one! 

View attachment 31867

Click to expand...

But the blue one is Leonardo!!


----------



## Slab (Aug 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			But the blue one is Leonardo!! 

Click to expand...

Assuming that's true, why would you know that!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			Assuming that's true, why would you know that! 

Click to expand...

Who doesn't know that? Michaelangelo was the orange one with the nunchucks.


----------



## Slab (Aug 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Who doesn't know that? Michaelangelo was the orange one with the nunchucks.
		
Click to expand...

Go to your room!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Burned 😂
		
Click to expand...

It appears in either a bit dim or as usual not on the same ,,"humour" wavelength. Can you explain


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 4, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			It appears in either a bit dim or as usual not on the same ,,"humour" wavelength. Can you explain
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, it’s always tricky when you have to explain stuff. Here goes...

Doon got his facts wrong and crashed & burned . Publicly

That’s it 👍
There is nothing else 👍


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 4, 2020)

The thread that just keeps on giving!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			Go to your room!
		
Click to expand...

You know Ninja Turtles have existed since the 80s right?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You know Ninja Turtles have existed since the 80s right? 

Click to expand...

And they're still Teenagers.?.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You know Ninja Turtles have existed since the 80s right? 

Click to expand...

And actually started out as a very violent comic and was not designed for kids at all.


----------



## Slab (Aug 4, 2020)

SLAB: ... Orikoru you have been found guilty by the elders of the forum of uttering the name of the ‘Teenage mutant ninja turtle Michelangelo’, and so, as a blasphemer,...
CROWD: Ooooh!
SLAB: ...you are to be stoned to death.
CROWD: Ahh!
ORIKORU: Look. I'd had a lovely read of the forum, and all I said was, 'That ninja turtle wasn’t Michelangelo.'
CROWD: Oooooh!
SLAB: Blasphemy! He's said it again!
CROWD: Yes! Yes, he did! He did!...
SLAB: Did you hear him?!
CROWD: Yes! Yes, we did! We did!...
FORUM WOMAN : Really!

silence

SLAB: Are there any women on the forum today?
CROWD: No. No. No. No...
SLAB: Very well. By virtue of the authority vested in me--
FORUM WOMAN stones ORIKORU
ORIKORU: Oww! Lay off! We haven't started yet!
SLAB: Come on! Who threw that? Who threw that stone? Come on.
CROWD: She did! She did! He did! He! He. He. Him. Him. Him. Him. He did.
FORUM WOMAN: Sorry. I thought we'd started.
SLAB: Go to the back.
FORUM WOMAN: Oh, dear.
SLAB: Always one, isn't there? Now, where were we?
ORIKORU: Look. I don't think it ought to be blasphemy, just saying Teenage mutant ninja turtles.
CROWD: Oooh! He said it again! Oooh!...
SLAB: You're only making it worse for yourself!
ORIKORU: Making it worse?! How could it be worse?! Teenage mutant ninja turtles! Teenage mutant ninja turtles! Teenage mutant ninja turtles!
CROWD: Oooooh!...
SLAB: I'm warning you. If you say ‘Teenage mutant ninja turtles’ once more...
FRAGGER. stones SLAB
Right. Who threw that?
ORIKORU: laughing

silence

SLAB: Come on. Who threw that?
CROWD: She did! It was her! He! He. Him. Him. Him. Him. Him. Him.
SLAB: Was it you?
FRAGGER.: Yes.
SLAB: Right!
FRAGGER.: Well, you did say ' Teenage mutant ninja turtles'.
CROWD: Ah! Ooooh!...
CROWD stones FRAGGER.
SLAB: Stop! Stop, will you?! Stop that! Stop it! Now, look! No one is to stone anyone until I blow this whistle! Do you understand?! Even, and I want to make this absolutely clear, even if they do say ' Teenage mutant ninja turtles'.
CROWD: Ooooooh!...
CROWD stones SLAB


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			SLAB: ... Orikoru you have been found guilty by the elders of the forum of uttering the name of the ‘Teenage mutant ninja turtle Michelangelo’, and so, as a blasphemer,...
CROWD: Ooooh!
SLAB: ...you are to be stoned to death.
CROWD: Ahh!
ORIKORU: Look. I'd had a lovely read of the forum, and all I said was, 'That ninja turtle wasn’t Michelangelo.'
CROWD: Oooooh!
SLAB: Blasphemy! He's said it again!
CROWD: Yes! Yes, he did! He did!...
SLAB: Did you hear him?!
CROWD: Yes! Yes, we did! We did!...
FORUM WOMAN : Really!

silence

SLAB: Are there any women on the forum today?
CROWD: No. No. No. No...
SLAB: Very well. By virtue of the authority vested in me--
FORUM WOMAN stones ORIKORU
ORIKORU: Oww! Lay off! We haven't started yet!
SLAB: Come on! Who threw that? Who threw that stone? Come on.
CROWD: She did! She did! He did! He! He. He. Him. Him. Him. Him. He did.
FORUM WOMAN: Sorry. I thought we'd started.
SLAB: Go to the back.
FORUM WOMAN: Oh, dear.
SLAB: Always one, isn't there? Now, where were we?
ORIKORU: Look. I don't think it ought to be blasphemy, just saying Teenage mutant ninja turtles.
CROWD: Oooh! He said it again! Oooh!...
SLAB: You're only making it worse for yourself!
ORIKORU: Making it worse?! How could it be worse?! Teenage mutant ninja turtles! Teenage mutant ninja turtles! Teenage mutant ninja turtles!
CROWD: Oooooh!...
SLAB: I'm warning you. If you say ‘Teenage mutant ninja turtles’ once more...
FRAGGER. stones SLAB
Right. Who threw that?
ORIKORU: laughing

silence

SLAB: Come on. Who threw that?
CROWD: She did! It was her! He! He. Him. Him. Him. Him. Him. Him.
SLAB: Was it you?
FRAGGER.: Yes.
SLAB: Right!
FRAGGER.: Well, you did say ' Teenage mutant ninja turtles'.
CROWD: Ah! Ooooh!...
CROWD stones FRAGGER.
SLAB: Stop! Stop, will you?! Stop that! Stop it! Now, look! No one is to stone anyone until I blow this whistle! Do you understand?! Even, and I want to make this absolutely clear, even if they do say ' Teenage mutant ninja turtles'.
CROWD: Ooooooh!...
CROWD stones SLAB
		
Click to expand...

Think the strict self isolation has finally taken its toll.......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			SLAB: ... Orikoru you have been found guilty by the elders of the forum of uttering the name of the ‘Teenage mutant ninja turtle Michelangelo’, and so, as a blasphemer,...
CROWD: Ooooh!
SLAB: ...you are to be stoned to death.
CROWD: Ahh!
ORIKORU: Look. I'd had a lovely read of the forum, and all I said was, 'That ninja turtle wasn’t Michelangelo.'
CROWD: Oooooh!
SLAB: Blasphemy! He's said it again!
CROWD: Yes! Yes, he did! He did!...
SLAB: Did you hear him?!
CROWD: Yes! Yes, we did! We did!...
FORUM WOMAN : Really!

silence

SLAB: Are there any women on the forum today?
CROWD: No. No. No. No...
SLAB: Very well. By virtue of the authority vested in me--
FORUM WOMAN stones ORIKORU
ORIKORU: Oww! Lay off! We haven't started yet!
SLAB: Come on! Who threw that? Who threw that stone? Come on.
CROWD: She did! She did! He did! He! He. He. Him. Him. Him. Him. He did.
FORUM WOMAN: Sorry. I thought we'd started.
SLAB: Go to the back.
FORUM WOMAN: Oh, dear.
SLAB: Always one, isn't there? Now, where were we?
ORIKORU: Look. I don't think it ought to be blasphemy, just saying Teenage mutant ninja turtles.
CROWD: Oooh! He said it again! Oooh!...
SLAB: You're only making it worse for yourself!
ORIKORU: Making it worse?! How could it be worse?! Teenage mutant ninja turtles! Teenage mutant ninja turtles! Teenage mutant ninja turtles!
CROWD: Oooooh!...
SLAB: I'm warning you. If you say ‘Teenage mutant ninja turtles’ once more...
FRAGGER. stones SLAB
Right. Who threw that?
ORIKORU: laughing

silence

SLAB: Come on. Who threw that?
CROWD: She did! It was her! He! He. Him. Him. Him. Him. Him. Him.
SLAB: Was it you?
FRAGGER.: Yes.
SLAB: Right!
FRAGGER.: Well, you did say ' Teenage mutant ninja turtles'.
CROWD: Ah! Ooooh!...
CROWD stones FRAGGER.
SLAB: Stop! Stop, will you?! Stop that! Stop it! Now, look! No one is to stone anyone until I blow this whistle! Do you understand?! Even, and I want to make this absolutely clear, even if they do say ' Teenage mutant ninja turtles'.
CROWD: Ooooooh!...
CROWD stones SLAB
		
Click to expand...

Phew that was close 😂😂


----------



## Wolf (Aug 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			SLAB: ... Orikoru you have been found guilty by the elders of the forum of uttering the name of the ‘Teenage mutant ninja turtle Michelangelo’, and so, as a blasphemer,...
CROWD: Ooooh!
SLAB: ...you are to be stoned to death.
CROWD: Ahh!
ORIKORU: Look. I'd had a lovely read of the forum, and all I said was, 'That ninja turtle wasn’t Michelangelo.'
CROWD: Oooooh!
SLAB: Blasphemy! He's said it again!
CROWD: Yes! Yes, he did! He did!...
SLAB: Did you hear him?!
CROWD: Yes! Yes, we did! We did!...
FORUM WOMAN : Really!

silence

SLAB: Are there any women on the forum today?
CROWD: No. No. No. No...
SLAB: Very well. By virtue of the authority vested in me--
FORUM WOMAN stones ORIKORU
ORIKORU: Oww! Lay off! We haven't started yet!
SLAB: Come on! Who threw that? Who threw that stone? Come on.
CROWD: She did! She did! He did! He! He. He. Him. Him. Him. Him. He did.
FORUM WOMAN: Sorry. I thought we'd started.
SLAB: Go to the back.
FORUM WOMAN: Oh, dear.
SLAB: Always one, isn't there? Now, where were we?
ORIKORU: Look. I don't think it ought to be blasphemy, just saying Teenage mutant ninja turtles.
CROWD: Oooh! He said it again! Oooh!...
SLAB: You're only making it worse for yourself!
ORIKORU: Making it worse?! How could it be worse?! Teenage mutant ninja turtles! Teenage mutant ninja turtles! Teenage mutant ninja turtles!
CROWD: Oooooh!...
SLAB: I'm warning you. If you say ‘Teenage mutant ninja turtles’ once more...
FRAGGER. stones SLAB
Right. Who threw that?
ORIKORU: laughing

silence

SLAB: Come on. Who threw that?
CROWD: She did! It was her! He! He. Him. Him. Him. Him. Him. Him.
SLAB: Was it you?
FRAGGER.: Yes.
SLAB: Right!
FRAGGER.: Well, you did say ' Teenage mutant ninja turtles'.
CROWD: Ah! Ooooh!...
CROWD stones FRAGGER.
SLAB: Stop! Stop, will you?! Stop that! Stop it! Now, look! No one is to stone anyone until I blow this whistle! Do you understand?! Even, and I want to make this absolutely clear, even if they do say ' Teenage mutant ninja turtles'.
CROWD: Ooooooh!...
CROWD stones SLAB
		
Click to expand...

I got lost halfway through reading that, so I'm iff to read my Ninja Turtles comics, Leonardo, Donatello, Michealangelo and Raphael are far easier to understand..... #cowabunga 😂🐢


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:





Click to expand...

Life of Brian (apologies if you knew but the emoji suggested otherwise. Classic scene in a wonderful film)


----------



## Slab (Aug 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Life of Brian (apologies if you knew but the emoji suggested otherwise. Classic scene in a wonderful film)
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering if a couple didn't get it, this kind of stuff should be taught in schools


----------



## Slab (Aug 4, 2020)

Couldn't get a song out of my head yesterday and its just popped back in....  If you want to sing along its ‘_If I Were a Rich Man_’ from _Fiddler on the Roof_


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			I was wondering if a couple didn't get it, this kind of stuff should be taught in schools 

Click to expand...

Youngsters today 🙄.

I have the film on my tablet as an option on long journeys. When my son was 12-13 he borrowed it to watch a film, I have a few different ones on there. I didn't even think he would choose that one and just chuckled to myself whilst driving as I could see and hear him laughing away. Only when we stopped for a break did i think to ask him what he was watching 😳. I think that was the first film he had seen with swearing in it, hence the stifled laughter along with the regular laughter. He must have seen it 5+ times now, it's a favourite. I've failed my kids on many classic films but I'm pleased to say he is fully educated on this very important one 👍


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 4, 2020)

4 shortish golf breaks to Scotland cancelled. Some great courses missed, all Opens,  including Downfield, North Berwick, Lundin Links, Monifieth, Fairmont St Andrews twice, Panmure.

Next year hopefully


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 4, 2020)

when the wife comes back from M&S and says "got some nice steaks to have on the BBQ" and you end up with a bit of Rump, But Rupert has a nice 28 day aged Sirloin


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 4, 2020)

Realising the USPGA is going to finish very very late Sunday morning.


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2020)

Golf and football commentators regularly apologising 'in case' someone heard some bad language!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 4, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Monday morning?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. See, it's got me sleep deprived already.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 4, 2020)

Slime said:



			Golf and football commentators regularly apologising 'in case' someone heard some bad language!!
		
Click to expand...

Add boxing commentators to that; you've tuned in to watch 2 blokes knock 7 bells out of each other, you're hardly going to be offended by an odd swear word.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add boxing commentators to that; you've tuned in to watch 2 blokes knock 7 bells out of each other, you're hardly going to be offended by an odd swear word.
		
Click to expand...

Especially as most of those bouts are at ridiculous times in the night/early hours hardly going to be kids watching.


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2020)

.................. and then the interview with Fulham's Joe Bryan.   Wooops.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 5, 2020)

Two radio ads currently bugging me...

Apparently we've been pronouncing it wrong all this time - it's shkoda...

And as for our (apparent) inability to say Galbani (a cheese brand) without getting it wrong...ach..just annoying.  But I guess the ad men would say 'job done'  How irritating.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Two radio ads currently bugging me...

Apparently we've been pronouncing it wrong all this time - it's shkoda...

And as for our (apparent) inability to say Galbani (a cheese brand) without getting it wrong...ach..just annoying.  But I guess the ad men would say 'job done'  How irritating.
		
Click to expand...

The funny thing about the Skoda ad is that when someone reels off the T & C's at the end they deviate from the ad and pronounce Skoda without the shk again. Well done continuity.

I always think the ad people have run out of ideas when they go down this route. I'd be changing agencies if I was either of these brands.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The funny thing about the Skoda ad is that when someone reels off the T & C's at the end they deviate from the ad and pronounce Skoda without the shk again. Well done continuity.

I always think the ad people have run out of ideas when they go down this route. I'd be changing agencies if I was either of these brands.
		
Click to expand...

You remember the ad, right?

Their job is done. You’ve literally taken exactly what they wanted you to take away from that advert.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You remember the ad, right?

Their job is done. You’ve literally taken exactly what they wanted you to take away from that advert.
		
Click to expand...

I remembered the ad because I have a Skoda and so I notice them anyway. I understand your point but the problem is, as Hogie is proving, the ad is making a negative link to the brand, not a positive one. Instead of subconsciously thinking positive thoughts about Skoda you hear the advert and store away a negative thought. I always think that is a dangerous road to go down for advertisers.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 5, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You remember the ad, right?

Their job is done. You’ve literally taken exactly what they wanted you to take away from that advert.
		
Click to expand...

Same with the Dacia add for me.. I remember it because they pronounce it differently from how James may did 

And for me James may is more likely to get it right than finchy from the office!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2020)

The use of the word Staycation in advertising a week away in Jersey, Roof boxes at Halfords, some holiday park the other side of the country. A staycation, is when you have time off work and stay at your home!! Maybe have the odd day trip, but the clue is in the name STAY... It does not mean a Holiday in the UK. DoorKnobs.


----------



## IainP (Aug 5, 2020)

Rooter said:



			The use of the word Staycation in advertising a week away in Jersey, Roof boxes at Halfords, some holiday park the other side of the country. A staycation, is when you have time off work and stay at your home!! Maybe have the odd day trip, but the clue is in the name STAY... It does not mean a Holiday in the UK. DoorKnobs.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean "vacation in the UK" ? 🤨

Yep more US nonsense to perhaps look "trendy" by the retailers


----------



## BrianM (Aug 5, 2020)

Driving to London in the next few hours, really can’t be bothered 😫


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2020)

Cut my thumb while trying to cut some cheese. Muppet.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 5, 2020)

Parked my (reasonably) clean car at the golf club.

Come back, and it's as if there has been a saharan sand storm. The whole car is covered in sand. Can't see through the windows, and can hardly tell what colour it is.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Parked my (reasonably) clean car at the golf club.

Come back, and it's as if there has been a saharan sand storm. The whole car is covered in sand. Can't see through the windows, and can hardly tell what colour it is.
		
Click to expand...

Did you park it next to the practice bunker..?


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2020)

My car's awful MW reception, it's virtually unlistenable .......................... if that's a word.


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			My car's awful MW reception, it's virtually unlistenable .......................... if that's a word.
		
Click to expand...

What on earth is worth listening to on mw?

Anyway, a simple(ish) solution is to just download radioplayer app on your phone and get perfect digital quality played through your cars bluetooth, assuming you have a smartphone and a Bt radio ofc.
Almost every station now broadcasts on t' interweb thingy.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Did you park it next to the practice bunker..?

Click to expand...

Have seen this before. It's really down to where you park. It's a micro dust storm. Just need to remember to park at the other end of the car park.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 5, 2020)

People giving rabid responses with no evidence and narrow minded views ...


----------



## Slab (Aug 6, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Have seen this before. It's really down to where you park. It's a micro dust storm. Just need to remember to park at the other end of the car park.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah cos that's what it was, a "micro storm".....


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 6, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oh dear, it’s always tricky when you have to explain stuff. Here goes...

Doon got his facts wrong and crashed & burned . Publicly

That’s it 👍
There is nothing else 👍
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, I thought I'd missed some sort of subliminal joke.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			My car's awful MW reception, it's virtually unlistenable .......................... if that's a word.
		
Click to expand...

I'll side step a jibe of 'what age of car is this that has MW on it still' and suggest looking at getting a Pure DAB radio fitted. The difference is night and day and it does not cost much. If you listen to many MW channels then it really is worth it.

Incidentally, if it isn't a word then is should be. I may well have used it myself, it is a good word


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 6, 2020)

Horse riders straying from bridle paths and damaging the course .. oh and why can’t they pick up their pooh ??


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll side step a jibe of 'what age of car is this that has MW on it still' and suggest looking at getting a Pure DAB radio fitted. The difference is night and day and it does not cost much. If you listen to many MW channels then it really is worth it.

Incidentally, if it isn't a word then is should be. I may well have used it myself, it is a good word 

Click to expand...

Unlistenable ! I heard that word a few times, when i was a gigging musician


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 6, 2020)

Bought car in April
Due to lockdown been waiting patiently to drop off to get full link activated for apple and Android car plays 

Called just now to say they got the wrong part and it is only andriod which I said that's fine because I ditched iPhone

Just can't decide if I've made the correct choice lol 

But hey. I didn't want to wait an extra day without my car.. it's 25 mile drive away to the dealer Ive done it around work today tomorrow doesn't work out as well


----------



## GB72 (Aug 6, 2020)

A new pair of scissors arriving in packaging that needs a pair of scissors to remove. Just why......


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2020)

Went for a swim. All well set out and about 10 tables in reception with hand sanitisers and instructions to use on entering and exiting the facility. Wall mounted hand sanitiser outside entrance to gym and pool.

Two guys came in to use the gym and neither went near a hand sanitiser. Watched them both use the same handle to open the door and imagined how little cleaning they'd be bothered to do in the gym as clearly didn't worry them the risk of spreading germs.

Then went to Lidl and 80% wearing masks but the other 20% not bothering and not being questioned. A couple with 2 kids, a double pram and a single pram and no mask and no following of the signs to follow round the store. 

Too many people relying on others to follow rules or simply thinking they're invincible and tough titties to everyone else.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 6, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Driving to London in the next few hours, really can’t be bothered 😫
		
Click to expand...

That was a long 19 hours 😂😂
Back in the Highlands now though 😀


----------



## BrianM (Aug 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Went for a swim. All well set out and about 10 tables in reception with hand sanitisers and instructions to use on entering and exiting the facility. Wall mounted hand sanitiser outside entrance to gym and pool.

Two guys came in to use the gym and neither went near a hand sanitiser. Watched them both use the same handle to open the door and imagined how little cleaning they'd be bothered to do in the gym as clearly didn't worry them the risk of spreading germs.

Then went to Lidl and 80% wearing masks but the other 20% not bothering and not being questioned. A couple with 2 kids, a double pram and a single pram and no mask and no following of the signs to follow round the store.

Too many people relying on others to follow rules or simply thinking they're invincible and tough titties to everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure where you stay Amanda but the amount of people down in Englandshire  not wearing masks in garages, service stations was shocking, it is mandatory in England now unless medically exempt?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2020)

BrianM said:



			That was a long 19 hours 😂😂
Back in the Highlands now though 😀
		
Click to expand...

i didn't know you had a Reliant Robin, or did you go via the IOW?


----------



## BrianM (Aug 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i didn't know you had a Reliant Robin, or did you go via the IOW?

Click to expand...

London and back, never seen so many lorries in my life 😂😂
Glad to be home, the weather is better 🤣🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2020)

BrianM said:



			London and back, never seen so many lorries in my life 😂😂
Glad to be home, the weather is better 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

i know the feeling


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

its only Thursday but Paul McGinley already....


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2020)

BrianM said:



			I’m not sure where you stay Amanda but the amount of people down in Englandshire  not wearing masks in garages, service stations was shocking, it is mandatory in England now unless medically exempt?
		
Click to expand...

Mandatory in shops for sure. Unless exempt but unless pressed to justify a lack of mask the non-wearers will continue I guess. I was getting seriously narked at a mask-less guy leaning over to the fridge and wandering back and forth. Bearing in mind my mask is protecting him I guess it doesn't bother him a jot as he's allright jack!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 6, 2020)

BrianM said:



			I’m not sure where you stay Amanda but the amount of people down in Englandshire  not wearing masks in garages, service stations was shocking, it is mandatory in England now unless medically exempt?
		
Click to expand...

Strangely enough, in a shop earlier today in London, a couple speaking to each other both without masks and both with a Scottish accent.
I suppose thats symptomatic of all Scots is it?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 7, 2020)

It was the same in Asda but it was about a third of the staff who weren't wearing the masks.
I understand some were probably exempt wearing masks but don't then put them on the tills.
Three tills open and two not wearing masks


----------



## Neilds (Aug 7, 2020)

bobmac said:



			It was the same in Asda but it was about a third of the staff who weren't wearing the masks.
I understand some were probably exempt wearing masks but don't then put them on the tills.
Three tills open and two not wearing masks  

Click to expand...

Strangely shop assistants don’t need to wear masks, possibly due to them being behind a screen. In our local Sainsburys the till staff don’t wear masks but all shop floor shelf stackers do. I have been in twice since masks came in and think I have only seen one person not wearing a mask- must  be better people here in Wiltshire 😀


----------



## BrianM (Aug 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Strangely enough, in a shop earlier today in London, a couple speaking to each other both without masks and both with a Scottish accent.
I suppose thats symptomatic of all Scots is it?

Click to expand...

I certainly wasn’t implying all the English personnel weren’t wearing masks, it just seemed a high percentage from what I seen, you don’t need to lower yourself to making it an England / Scotland thing 🙄


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2020)

It's meant to reach 38° this afternoon. I'm WFH at my desk which is set up in the conservatory. Pray for me.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 7, 2020)

BrianM said:



			I certainly wasn’t implying all the English personnel weren’t wearing masks, it just seemed a high percentage from what I seen, you don’t need to lower yourself to making it an England / Scotland thing 🙄
		
Click to expand...

So better then to not start off your comment “down in Englandshire..”.
I was in 2 shops yesterday, saw 5 people and only the 2 Scots Werner wearing masks. I know that doesn’t equate to 40% of the UK population not wearing masks, but If I were going on that stupidly small sample it might..


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It's meant to reach 38° this afternoon. I'm WFH at my desk which is set up in the conservatory. Pray for me. 

Click to expand...

Put some blinds up, and perhaps invest in a mobile air conditioner unit
you’ll be surprised how much of a difference they can make


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Put some blinds up, and perhaps invest in a mobile air conditioner unit
you’ll be surprised how much of a difference they can make

Click to expand...

We never sorted it out in time, I only have a miniature desk fan from Argos. Oops. There are blinds on the windows & doors which are down at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It's meant to reach 38° this afternoon. I'm WFH at my desk which is set up in the conservatory. Pray for me. 

Click to expand...

Move to Cumbria then, you can sit in the conservatory shivering and listening to the rain bouncing off the roof.....

You certainly won't be moaning when its sunny, 20 degrees is a heatwave up here


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We never sorted it out in time, I only have a miniature desk fan from Argos. Oops. There are blinds on the windows & doors which are down at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Think you might melt then
Perhaps fix a sheet inside the roof . That will help keep the sun from getting through.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It's meant to reach 38° this afternoon. I'm WFH at my desk which is set up in the conservatory. Pray for me. 

Click to expand...

This won't help but our aircon was installed this week - what a joy!


----------



## Neilds (Aug 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			This won't help but our aircon was installed this week - what a joy!
		
Click to expand...

No-one likes a show off!😀😀😀


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 7, 2020)

#prayforOrikoru 🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We never sorted it out in time, I only have a miniature desk fan from Argos. Oops. There are blinds on the windows & doors which are down at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself air con asap. 

https://www.appliancesdirect.co.uk/p/sf8000e/amcor-sf8000e

I have it in my loft going to order a second one now


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2020)

The USPGA is on telly ............................... but why spoil it with live golf when we can spend ages watching Woods warm up!!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 8, 2020)

people who sit in a queue for more than an hour to take the Sandbanks ferry. It only takes 45 minutes to drive round the longer way, and that is starting from the ferry. If you start from the end of the queue, it's probably 35 minutes.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 8, 2020)

Slime said:



			The USPGA is on telly ............................... but why spoil it with live golf when we can spend ages watching Woods warm up!! 

Click to expand...

Sky commentary has been dire IMO

Every time after an advert Ewan Murray comes back on and describes the leader board for 5 minutes - "yes Ewan we know we have been watching"
They all spend most of the time rehashing the same cliches, Brendon Todd = 1,00000 millionth in the OGWR 2 years ago, Bryson blah blah blah" just unimaginative laziness
They could try to actually comment on the shots we are watching i real time rather than a brief summary afterwards


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 8, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			people who sit in a queue for more than an hour to take the Sandbanks ferry. It only takes 45 minutes to drive round the longer way, and that is starting from the ferry. If you start from the end of the queue, it's probably 35 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Not this weekend it doesn't!!
Why do you think there is a big queue for the ferry? 

Because half the world and his Mrs wants to get to the isle of purbeck-
And the other half ( and mrs) is going there via Wareham😀


----------



## cliveb (Aug 8, 2020)

Came home after a few days away to discover that the BBC in their infinite wisdom have decided to change the programme title of their cricket coverage.
It was "Cricket: Today at the Test", and now it's just "Today at the Test".
Which means my MythTV system that's set up to record everything that begins "Cricket" missed the first 3 days of the test match.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 8, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Not this weekend it doesn't!!
Why do you think there is a big queue for the ferry?

Because half the world and his Mrs wants to get to the isle of purbeck-
And the other half ( and mrs) is going there via Wareham😀
		
Click to expand...

Was quoting Google maps timings on the cross country route, so it should take traffic into consideration.

Massive queues to get off the peninsula. Times to get off, probably worse than queues to get on this morning. Still totally gridlocked outside. Some cars haven't moved for 30 minutes. 
Hope they had a good day to make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 8, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Came home after a few days away to discover that the BBC in their infinite wisdom have decided to change the programme title of their cricket coverage.
It was "Cricket: Today at the Test", and now it's just "Today at the Test".
Which means my MythTV system that's set up to record everything that begins "Cricket" missed the first 3 days of the test match. 

Click to expand...

The BBC is abysmal. When broadcasting  a sports event they think itvquite acceptable to go from BBC 1 to bbc2 , or vice Versa etc.
Hidebound or what?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 9, 2020)

just out in the garden and a big flock of geese flying over.... the signal that summer is almost over


----------



## chellie (Aug 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			just out in the garden and a big flock of geese flying over.... the signal that summer is almost over
		
Click to expand...

Was expecting you to say they had poo bombed you😂


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2020)

I am 45 mins into a telephone call with the Halifax for a simple transaction that these berks cannot get right.  Computerisation = removal of basic banking savvy!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			just out in the garden and a big flock of geese flying over.... the signal that summer is almost over
		
Click to expand...

We had the same yesterday......


----------



## woofers (Aug 9, 2020)

Radio1xtra DJ resigning from the BBC over the use of the N word in a news report that was sanctioned by the victims family....but not making any stand about the N word being used in many rap songs they play.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 10, 2020)

Dawn Butler.
Awful women.


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Dawn Butler.
Awful women.
		
Click to expand...

it will be interesting if the police release the full bodycam footage


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 10, 2020)

Cars that auto disable working indicators for speeds under 20mph.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 10, 2020)

I'd say many on here would do well to look up what the term racial gaslighting means


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 10, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I'd say many on here would do well to look up what the term racial gaslighting means
		
Click to expand...

If you’ve got something to say,say it.
Educate people 👍🏻


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 10, 2020)

Helen Whately,  what an utter waste of space


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 10, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			If you’ve got something to say,say it.
Educate people 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Probs easier to just look it up mate.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 10, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I'd say many on here would do well to look up what the term racial gaslighting means
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like another made up phrase. I’m struggling to remember them all. What happened to just good old racism. So many sub genres I’m struggling to take it seriously.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 10, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Sounds like another made up phrase. I’m struggling to remember them all. What happened to just good old racism. So many sub genres I’m struggling to take it seriously.
		
Click to expand...

Well,  I'm pretty sure all phrases were made up at some point.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 11, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Probs easier to just look it up mate.
		
Click to expand...

I know what it means,just thought you might want to add something.
But obviously not 👍🏻


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 11, 2020)

Veggie food that is made to look e meat. Why?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 11, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Veggie food that is made to look e meat. Why?
		
Click to expand...

And tastes like meat 🤷‍♂️
You know what else looks & tastes like meat...


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 11, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			And tastes like meat 🤷‍♂️
You know what else looks & tastes like meat...
		
Click to expand...

Is it really so difficult to understand that people could enjoy the texture and flavour of meat but not want to consume the flesh of a dead animal?

It’s not that difficult a concept, really. :/


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 11, 2020)

The midge.....
It's a beautiful evening on Camusdarach beach but the wee beasties have just come out in force


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 11, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Is it really so difficult to understand that people could enjoy the texture and flavour of meat but not want to consume the flesh of a dead animal?

It’s not that difficult a concept, really. :/
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂 cheers for that 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2020)

Rishis Eat Out to help out being capped at a tenner a head


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			Rishis Eat Out to help out being capped at a tenner a head 

Click to expand...

Every little helps. Are you regretting ordering that lobster now?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 11, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Is it really so difficult to understand that people could enjoy the texture and flavour of meat but not want to consume the flesh of a dead animal?

It’s not that difficult a concept, really. :/
		
Click to expand...

Would you prefer it was a live animal instead?


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Every little helps. Are you regretting ordering that lobster now?
		
Click to expand...


haha only joking Homie, lobster was to die for, got to treat yourself and the Mrs occasionally


----------



## chrisd (Aug 11, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Is it really so difficult to understand that people could enjoy the texture and flavour of meat but not want to consume the flesh of a dead animal?

It’s not that difficult a concept, really. :/
		
Click to expand...

If cows weren't meant to be eaten they wouldn't have been made of meat 😖


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 11, 2020)

chrisd said:



			If cows weren't meant to be eaten they wouldn't have been made of meat 😖
		
Click to expand...

Do you enjoy longpig, too?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 11, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Do you enjoy longpig, too?
		
Click to expand...

Do they sell it in Tesco?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 11, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Do they sell it in Tesco?
		
Click to expand...

Just Stop it Christopher,Kellfire is trying to be serious here 🤦‍♂️

😂


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 11, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Is it really so difficult to understand that people could enjoy the texture and flavour of meat but not want to consume the flesh of a dead animal?

It’s not that difficult a concept, really. :/
		
Click to expand...

It’s the boat I’m in, I like meat but I don’t like where it comes from. I do eat alternatives a lot more. I’ve cut out pork and lamb. Never ate lamb and I played golf by a pig farm once, I asked what all the screaming was and I was told what the noise was. Horrendous. Never touched it again. 

Asked our lass if she wanted steak for tea. 
Produced a quorn variation. I’ve never seen someone so upset!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 11, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just Stop it Christopher,Kellfire is trying to be serious here 🤦‍♂️

😂
		
Click to expand...

Kellfire trying to be serious?  

Are you being serious??


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 11, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Is it really so difficult to understand that people could enjoy the texture and flavour of meat but not want to consume the flesh of a dead animal?

It’s not that difficult a concept, really. :/
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand it actually, no. If you believe that animals shouldn't be killed for meat then why would you want to eat something that even imitates that? Couldn't it be argued that in some, small way, something like a vegetarian sausage justifies other people eating actual sausages - for the flavour? I say if you make your choice then you can't have it both ways, you're either against animal products completely, or you're not. 

I will concede it's different for anyone who doesn't eat meat for _health _reasons rather than morals.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I don't understand it actually, no. If you believe that animals shouldn't be killed for meat then why would you want to eat something that even imitates that? Couldn't it be argued that in some, small way, something like a vegetarian sausage justifies other people eating actual sausages - for the flavour? I say if you make your choice then you can't have it both ways, you're either against animal products completely, or you're not.

I will concede it's different for anyone who doesn't eat meat for _health _reasons rather than morals.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, well I guess you’ll just have to accept that some vegans and vegetarians do like the taste and texture of meat but at some stage made the decision that this was outweighed by their belief that we shouldn’t kill animals for their meat.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 12, 2020)

I don’t understand the ‘vegetarians’ who still eat fish. They don’t eat meat due to the cruelty but the way most fish suffocate is way worse than the quick dispatch of a cow or sheep.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 12, 2020)

I only eat meat so that it doesn't go to waste when they kill the cows to make leather shoes for all the vegans and vegetarians.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 12, 2020)

Cyclists on the pavement.  Maybe it's because we do a daily walk now but the amount of times I see a youngster cycle towards us on a pavement and not move off on to the (quiet) road is staggering.  I've now taken to standing in the middle of the pavement to make them move.


----------



## Slime (Aug 12, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Cyclists on the pavement.  Maybe it's because we do a daily walk now but the amount of times I see a youngster cycle towards us on a pavement and not move off on to the (quiet) road is staggering.  I've now taken to standing in the middle of the pavement to make them move.
		
Click to expand...

You'd have to be careful where I live, some pavements are also designated as cycle lanes.
It's not a problem, except that most cyclists still use the busy road rather than the cycle lane!


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I don't understand it actually, no. If you believe that animals shouldn't be killed for meat then why would you want to eat something that even imitates that? Couldn't it be argued that in some, small way, something like a vegetarian sausage justifies other people eating actual sausages - for the flavour? I say if you make your choice then you can't have it both ways, you're either against animal products completely, or you're not.

I will concede it's different for anyone who doesn't eat meat for _health _reasons rather than morals.
		
Click to expand...

It's not just that

Say you have been a meat eater for 30 years. Suddenly you decide you want to not eat meat anymore 

Be it for health, the environment or animal not being killed 

You will struggle with certain bits of the diet being missing. I'e the meat as that was always the main part the meal

Replace that with fake meat suddenly your life style choice becomes a lot easier 

This was explained to me by a veggie who did just this

Imagine just eating veg after all the years .. would be hard


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 12, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Cyclists on the pavement.  Maybe it's because we do a daily walk now but the amount of times I see a youngster cycle towards us on a pavement and not move off on to the (quiet) road is staggering.  I've now taken to standing in the middle of the pavement to make them move.
		
Click to expand...

I think you now have to accept that some pavements ( and if some, why not all?) are for the use of pedestrians *and *cyclists. It is officially encouraged, hence the widening of some pavements by the Councils for that very purpose.
And that means that the cyclist is not expected to move out into the carriageway. 
With a little consideration by both users they may pass each other safely.
Indeed, what annoys some motorists, including myself, is that where these "cyclists pavements" have been provided, the cyclists still insist on using the carriageway and having queues of car/lorry drivers behind them , limited to the cyclists speed.
Ref your last sentence, if you are elderly you are asking for trouble.
Being taken to A&E to make a point ( no longer officially accepted) is not very wise.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 12, 2020)

Slime said:



			You'd have to be careful where I live, some pavements are also designated as cycle lanes.
It's not a problem, except that most cyclists still use the busy road rather than the cycle lane!
		
Click to expand...

These are definitely not cycle lanes.  I would understand more if the roads were busy but we're talking quiet roads around where I live.


Swinglowandslow said:



			I think you now have to accept that some pavements ( and if some, why not all?) are for the use of pedestrians *and *cyclists. It is officially encouraged, hence the widening of some pavements by the Councils for that very purpose.
And that means that the cyclist is not expected to move out into the carriageway.
With a little consideration by both users they may pass each other safely.
Indeed, what annoys some motorists, including myself, is that where these "cyclists pavements" have been provided, the cyclists still insist on using the carriageway and having queues of car/lorry drivers behind them , limited to the cyclists speed.
Ref your last sentence, if you are elderly you are asking for trouble.
Being taken to A&E to make a point ( no longer officially accepted) is not very wise.
		
Click to expand...

There are no rules to that effect where I am.  There is plenty of room on the road for the cyclist and not enough room on the pavement.  Yes, we have to step out of the way but when there is an empty road next to the pavement, then the cyclists should use them.  I'm getting less sympathetic to cyclists as it seems for a number of them as they seem to believe the rules of the road and the highway code just do not apply to them. 
And before anybody asks, I'm not aggressive to cyclists when I'm driving.  I slow down, wait till the road is clear and then give them a wide berth when I pass them.  I understand that they are vulnerable, but less vulnerable than pedestrians on a pavement.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2020)

Neilds said:



			I don’t understand the ‘vegetarians’ who still eat fish. They don’t eat meat due to the cruelty but the way most fish suffocate is way worse than the quick dispatch of a cow or sheep.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but then they are not vegetarians. They may like to kid themselves otherwise but they are not.

(neilds, this next point is not aimed at you)
My daughter turned vegetarian a couple of years ago. Some of her food we make from scratch but a good deal is bought from Quorn and similar. If they make vegetarian sausages in the shape of sausages is she supposed to reject them because they are shaped like meat sausages? Same as veggie burgers and so on. Maybe they are shaped a certain way because it works better to the eye?


----------



## Neilds (Aug 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree but then they are not vegetarians. They may like to kid themselves otherwise but they are not.

(neilds, this next point is not aimed at you)
My daughter turned vegetarian a couple of years ago. Some of her food we make from scratch but a good deal is bought from Quorn and similar. If they make vegetarian sausages in the shape of sausages is she supposed to reject them because they are shaped like meat sausages? Same as veggie burgers and so on. Maybe they are shaped a certain way because it works better to the eye?
		
Click to expand...

I’m not actually a vegetarian, we do try and have one meat free day a week but more for health reason than anything. I certainly couldn’t give up meat full time!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2020)

I thought masks were compulsory in shops, but I just walked into my local corner shop with a mask on and I was the only one. 5 other customers and 2 shopkeepers (one who was outside of the cash desk, mingling in the main area) and not one of them had a mask on. Made me feel self-conscious wearing it even though I thought it was mandatory! I do think the compulsory mask-wearing came in about two months late - but if nobody is actually doing it, it can't seemingly be enforced so what's the point.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2020)

Neilds said:



			I’m not actually a vegetarian, we do try and have one meat free day a week but more for health reason than anything. I certainly couldn’t give up meat full time!!!
		
Click to expand...

We've actually swapped over a couple of things from meat to the veggie option now, again for health reasons. Mince and veggie burgers are easily transferable and as red meat is a good one to drop I am quite happy with that. My daughter did it for ecological reasons, she is 18 and idealistic. It is slightly wobbly ground to change on but she doesn't lecture us so that is fine. If we go out and the veggie option is poor then she will have a meat dish, she is not rigid. She has pretty much stuck to it though, fair play to her.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree but then they are not vegetarians. They may like to kid themselves otherwise but they are not.

(neilds, this next point is not aimed at you)
My daughter turned vegetarian a couple of years ago. Some of her food we make from scratch but a good deal is bought from Quorn and similar. If they make vegetarian sausages in the shape of sausages is she supposed to reject them because they are shaped like meat sausages? Same as veggie burgers and so on. Maybe they are shaped a certain way because it works better to the eye?
		
Click to expand...

I think that, it comes across maybe a little bit hypocritical to be veggie but eat meat-imitation products. But maybe as pauljames said, you just need them to exist for people to wean themselves off for the first few months or whatever.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I thought masks were compulsory in shops, but I just walked into my local corner shop with a mask on and I was the only one. 5 other customers and 2 shopkeepers (one who was outside of the cash desk, mingling in the main area) and not one of them had a mask on. Made me feel self-conscious wearing it even though I thought it was mandatory! I do think the compulsory mask-wearing came in about two months late - but if nobody is actually doing it, it can't seemingly be enforced so what's the point.
		
Click to expand...

Worker in a shop do not have to wear one although many are. Shoppers do unless they have an exemption letter. There is a scheme where people with exemption can wear a sunflower lanyard stating they do not have to wear one. It is a good idea as it is visible to people and avoids confrontation. Of course, you may just have encountered some selfish, pig headed people 'who wont be forced to wear a mask', deep sigh.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think that, it comes across maybe a little bit hypocritical to be veggie but eat meat-imitation products. But maybe as pauljames said, you just need them to exist for people to wean themselves off for the first few months or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

I really don't get that argument. If no animal has been killed then where is the hypocrisy? The whole point is that animals are not hurt, not the shape of food.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Worker in a shop do not have to wear one although many are. Shoppers do unless they have an exemption letter. There is a scheme where people with exemption can wear a sunflower lanyard stating they do not have to wear one. It is a good idea as it is visible to people and avoids confrontation. Of course, you may just have encountered some selfish, pig headed people 'who wont be forced to wear a mask', deep sigh.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt all 5 of the others were exempt, haha. And shopkeepers not having to wear them only makes sense if they stay behind the screen at the tills, but he wasn't. I'm not even like a big stickler for it, but the whole thing is pointless as it can't be enforced. It doesn't make sense anyway, on Sunday I played a football match with almost 30 players involved including subs, which is authorised by the government now, but pop in a shop and they reckon you have to wear a mask? The government message has been wishy washy from the start, it's hardly surprising people are just doing what they want.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 12, 2020)

My sister in law is full on vegan and so I have started to get used to the minefield (not all vegetable stock cubes are vegan but a chicken pot noodle is etc). Hardest part is wine shopping (vegan safe is not part of much of the wine industry marketing). As for food shapes, burger and sausage shapes are just convenient shapes to eat and great if you have kids as it means they do not feel left out by eating something different to everyone else. Vegetarian food shaped like bacon I am less able to understand. Burger and sausage and other artificial shapes I get, strips of meat less so.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think that, it comes across maybe a little bit hypocritical to be veggie but eat meat-imitation products. But maybe as pauljames said, you just need them to exist for people to wean themselves off for the first few months or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

It's not even the first few months its long term 

Veggie fry up.. egg beans hash brown, toast then couple veggie sausages 

The meat industry causes more harm to the environment than majority of other things. We may all have to adopt a less meat reliance diet one day and I'd rather than options be there


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I really don't get that argument. If no animal has been killed then where is the hypocrisy? The whole point is that animals are not hurt, not the shape of food.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I'm articulating this properly because I can't think of the right word, but it's like, if you eat an imitation sausage, you're justifying actual sausages being eaten? I don't know, it wasn't my irritation originally anyway, I don't feel that strongly about it or anything, lol.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I doubt all 5 of the others were exempt, haha. And shopkeepers not having to wear them only makes sense if they stay behind the screen at the tills, but he wasn't. I'm not even like a big stickler for it, but the whole thing is pointless as it can't be enforced. It doesn't make sense anyway, on Sunday I played a football match with almost 30 players involved including subs, which is authorised by the government now, but pop in a shop and they reckon you have to wear a mask? The government message has been wishy washy from the start, it's hardly surprising people are just doing what they want.
		
Click to expand...

The football and the shop is not a fair comparison. being outdoors has always been far safer than being indoors and so that explains the difference in attitudes. Does not deal with the non mask wearers though. From what I have noticed, the need to wear a mask correlates almost directly to the size of the shop. It appears that the smaller the establishment you are going in, the less need people see for a mask, corner shop, no mask, Asda wear mask. people have strange logic.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2020)

Veggie hot dogs,  yuck,  they were like meat paste in a condom 🤮


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2020)

GB72 said:



			The football and the shop is not a fair comparison. being outdoors has always been far safer than being indoors and so that explains the difference in attitudes. Does not deal with the non mask wearers though. From what I have noticed, the need to wear a mask correlates almost directly to the size of the shop. It appears that the smaller the establishment you are going in, the less need people see for a mask, corner shop, no mask, Asda wear mask. people have strange logic.
		
Click to expand...

My point on the football was more than you will make contact with at least 5 or 6 other people during a game of football, if not more, surely you're more likely or at least equally likely to catch a virus from that than from breathing air with some shoppers?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not sure I'm articulating this properly because I can't think of the right word, but it's like, if you eat an imitation sausage, you're justifying actual sausages being eaten? I don't know, it wasn't my irritation originally anyway, I don't feel that strongly about it or anything, lol.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. Meat was used for years and years .. so your not justifying it being made you are making it look normal to you


----------



## GB72 (Aug 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My point on the football was more than you will make contact with at least 5 or 6 other people during a game of football, if not more, surely you're more likely or at least equally likely to catch a virus from that than from breathing air with some shoppers?
		
Click to expand...

Its not just the breathing air, it is the droplets on stock, shelving etc but from what I understand, yes, you are less likely to catch is playing football outside than shopping inside.


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I don't understand it actually, no. If you believe that animals shouldn't be killed for meat then why would you want to eat something that even imitates that? Couldn't it be argued that in some, small way, something like a vegetarian sausage justifies other people eating actual sausages - for the flavour? I say if you make your choice then you can't have it both ways, you're either against animal products completely, or you're not.

I will concede it's different for anyone who doesn't eat meat for _health _reasons rather than morals.
		
Click to expand...


A couple of things here..

One of the biggest and simplest things we can do for the environment is to cut down the amount of meat we eat, especially red meat.
We eat far to much meat anyway, there is evidence that processed meat and too much red meat can lead to some cancers.

As a big meat eater I love my BBQ's etc but I have come to really prefer some vegan/veggie stuff over actual meat products. I enjoy beefburgers but can't stand getting a bit of gristle or something in the burger (I know, I make my own now when I can) so now I buy the beyond burgers and they really are a great substitute. They not only taste great but I can eat them without worrying about what I'm putting in my mouth... snigger ye not! 

I've also been converted to the richmond meat free sausage for similar reasons, they taste great and they're much healthier.

It doesn't have to be an either or thing, you can do both, try it with an open mind and some of you may be pleasantly surprised.

I'll always eat good quality meat though, it's just too good to give up!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			A couple of things here..

One of the biggest and simplest things we can do for the environment is to cut down the amount of meat we eat, especially red meat.
We eat far to much meat anyway, there is evidence that processed meat and too much red meat can lead to some cancers.

As a big meat eater I love my BBQ's etc but I have come to really prefer some vegan/veggie stuff over actual meat products. I enjoy beefburgers but can't stand getting a bit of gristle or something in the burger (I know, I make my own now when I can) so now I buy the beyond burgers and they really are a great substitute. They not only taste great but I can eat them without worrying about what I'm putting in my mouth... snigger ye not! 

I've also been converted to the richmond meat free sausage for similar reasons, they taste great and they're much healthier.

It doesn't have to be an either or thing, you can do both, try it with an open mind and some of you may be pleasantly surprised.

I'll always eat good quality meat though, it's just too god to give up! 

Click to expand...

As I said though, your reasons appear to be health based so it makes sense. I was talking more about staunch animals rights loving vegans and so on. 

I have tried a few of the vegan/veggie products. I quite like the Quorn mince in spag bog, because there is less fat and so on. Tried the Gregs vegan sausage roll and the KFC vegan sandwich - both tasted fine, almost like the real thing but not quite - so I'd just rather _have_ the real thing personally.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2020)

Delivery drivers who don't press the bell and knock then you get a notification that you missed your parcel when your in

We have a bell because knocking you can't hear through 2 UVPC double glazed doors. Just press the bell.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 12, 2020)

Thinking I had a job starting in January, the goal posts have moved and they only want French nationals due to Covid, I understand why, just annoying this wasn’t the case from the start.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Veggie hot dogs,  yuck,  they were like meat paste in a condom 🤮
		
Click to expand...

I've always found if you warm the condom up a little it becomes less chewy 🤷🏻‍♂️😂


----------



## NearHull (Aug 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I've always found if you warm the condom up a little it becomes less chewy 🤷🏻‍♂️😂
		
Click to expand...

Condom thread!
We were on detachment In Sardinia, all male squadron then (1975).  Heavy night in the NAAFI, attached female doctor stood at the back watching drunken young lads doing their thing.  One party trick was snorting a condom and then demonstrating with both hands that it was through his nose and out of his mouth.  As he rigorously  pulled back and forwards the lone female was heard to say “ I don’t know how he can do that - they taste disgusting!”  Cue room falling about.  She became the Squadron Doctor from that moment onwards.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I've always found if you warm the condom up a little it becomes less chewy 🤷🏻‍♂️😂
		
Click to expand...

👀
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think that, it comes across maybe a little bit hypocritical to be veggie but eat meat-imitation products. But maybe as pauljames said, you just need them to exist for people to wean themselves off for the first few months or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

It’s like being tea total drinking alcohol free beer 😆🍻


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			It’s like being tea total drinking alcohol free beer 😆🍻
		
Click to expand...

Kind of.. that's also something I wouldn't do. If I'm not drinking alcohol I'd rather have a Pepsi, milkshake, energy drink or anything really. The taste of beer without the alcohol doesn't do it for me.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 12, 2020)

Chester steps medical, £100 for 10mins 🤬


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Chester steps medical, £100 for 10mins 🤬
		
Click to expand...

Absolute money earner for private medicals that you have no choice to pay for when doing certain jobs. Absolutely winds me up, especially as my saga is ongoing where I am having to appeal against a medical downgrade when I'm fully fit because they can't get their criteria right. I've had to pay £50 for 2 letters that prove I'm fully fit because the private medical company we use are incapable of getting the evidence for themselves.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Absolute money earner for private medicals that you have no choice to pay for when doing certain jobs. Absolutely winds me up, especially as my saga is ongoing where I am having to appeal against a medical downgrade when I'm fully fit because they can't get their criteria right. I've had to pay £50 for 2 letters that prove I'm fully fit because the private medical company we use are incapable of getting the evidence for themselves.
		
Click to expand...

It was for a job on an offshore wind farm (which has now fallen through) and away to do the simplest of courses next week for it as well at £1300.
Absolutely disgusted right now.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 12, 2020)

Misuse of acronyms... or abuse for example UX means user experience... and incidentally they seemed to have made it into a science, apparently. I gave up reading the article as it just started to wind me up .. I was having an NER .. negative emotional response!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 12, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Misuse of acronyms... or abuse for example UX means user experience... and incidentally they seemed to have made it into a science, apparently. I gave up reading the article as it just started to wind me up .. I was having an NER .. negative emotional response!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about it...it's an SEP..

Someone else's problem...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 12, 2020)

BrianM said:



			It was for a job on an offshore wind farm (which has now fallen through) and away to do the simplest of courses next week for it as well at £1300.
Absolutely disgusted right now.
		
Click to expand...

Which windfarm was it meant to be?


----------



## chellie (Aug 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Worker in a shop do not have to wear one although many are. Shoppers do unless they have an exemption letter. There is a scheme where people with exemption can wear a sunflower lanyard stating they do not have to wear one. It is a good idea as it is visible to people and avoids confrontation. Of course, you may just have encountered some selfish, pig headed people 'who wont be forced to wear a mask', deep sigh.
		
Click to expand...

As a shopper you don't need to have an exemption letter to avoid wearing a mask.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2020)

chellie said:



			As a shopper you don't need to have an exemption letter to avoid wearing a mask.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, you are correct. You could be fined if you don't wear one and don't have a valid reason though. You can't simply choose not to wear one.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ngs-when-to-wear-one-and-how-to-make-your-own


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Misuse of acronyms... or abuse for example UX means user experience... and incidentally they seemed to have made it into a science, apparently. I gave up reading the article as it just started to wind me up .. I was having an NER .. negative emotional response!
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Don't worry about it...it's an SEP..

Someone else's problem...
		
Click to expand...

I always thought it was a LOB

Load Of... Fraggered


----------



## BrianM (Aug 12, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Which windfarm was it meant to be?
		
Click to expand...

Was just told offshore France, client was Scottish Power.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2020)

My annual gripe about insurance renewals.  Doesn't seem to be so much about the risk as how much they can extort from you with the support of the law.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 12, 2020)

Wetherspoons Tim Martin.

Apart from being an annoying Brexiter he appears to be Morphing into Father Ted


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sorry, you are correct. You could be fined if you don't wear one and don't have a valid reason though. You can't simply choose not to wear one.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ngs-when-to-wear-one-and-how-to-make-your-own

Click to expand...

You could be fined yes, but highly unlikely as nobody is enforcing it. Shop assistants can ask you to wear one but list any government reasons why you cannot and away you shop. Can easily choose “will cause severe distress” or Asthma. Nobody would then or shouldn’t question it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 12, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Was just told offshore France, client was Scottish Power.
		
Click to expand...

Our FLO from the job I'm on is off down to France for a wind farm job next week, that's why I asked. What wind farm roles are you looking for?


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2020)

Tje neighbours out the back of us who have decided to have a Karaoke party at 1030pm when I have to be up for work at 5am 😡


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 12, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Tje neighbours out the back of us who have decided to have a Karaoke party at 1030pm when I have to be up for work at 5am 😡
		
Click to expand...

Give them a rendition of some morning tune then ... anti social behaviour isn’t limited to the evening


----------



## Wolf (Aug 12, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Give them a rendition of some morning tune then ... anti social behaviour isn’t limited to the evening
		
Click to expand...

Problem is then i wake up my household. Plus i have respect for my other neighbours..  
Midnight and the Elton John wannabe is still going....


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Problem is then i wake up my household. Plus i have respect for my other neighbours.. 
Midnight and the Elton John wannabe is still going....
		
Click to expand...

your completely right, a response like that isn’t the answer. Plus your neighbour may have genuinely forgotten that we all have our windows open in this heat ... may be a recording and a letter saying you entered him into BGT 🤣 bit of tongue in cheek


----------



## BrianM (Aug 13, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Our FLO from the job I'm on is off down to France for a wind farm job next week, that's why I asked. What wind farm roles are you looking for?
		
Click to expand...

Client Marine Supervisor, apparently a lot of jobs kicking off in January if the Coronavirus handling is in a better position.
Just have to wait and see, only negative was it, was 2 and 2.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Tje neighbours out the back of us who have decided to have a Karaoke party at 1030pm when I have to be up for work at 5am 😡
		
Click to expand...

I think neighbours having a bonfire  during this weather is just as bad,if not worse as you have to shut all your windows


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 13, 2020)

The obligatory buying and gifting of fizz for good news. We had good news today so my wife went out and bought some champagne to celebrate. We don't like it, we put a rasberry liquer in it to make it drinkable when people give it to us, so why buy it? We have even had the discussion previously about why buy it? Apparently this makes me miserable


----------



## drdel (Aug 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The obligatory buying and gifting of fizz for good news. We had good news today so my wife went out and bought some champagne to celebrate. We don't like it, we put a rasberry liquer in it to make it drinkable when people give it to us, so why buy it? We have even had the discussion previously about why buy it? Apparently this makes me miserable 

Click to expand...

Exactly what goes on here. Can't stand fizzy wines myself and probably half goes down the drain. We agree it's a waste but 30 years and it still happens


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 13, 2020)

The first forum gig meet has been cancelled.  Not entirely unexpected in the circumstances, but still irritating.


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2020)

Next month's flights to Spain, for a golf break, being cancelled!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The obligatory buying and gifting of fizz for good news. We had good news today so my wife went out and bought some champagne to celebrate. We don't like it, we put a rasberry liquer in it to make it drinkable when people give it to us, so why buy it? We have even had the discussion previously about why buy it? Apparently this makes me miserable 

Click to expand...

Yeah, so daft. I hate champagne, tastes like fizzy sick to me. Why not celebrate with a drink that tastes nice. You can still clink glasses no matter what's in it.


----------



## ADB (Aug 13, 2020)

No trip to France now, bugger


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2020)

Another night of disturbed sleep this time courtesy of two massive thunderstorms and in particular the lightening which lit the room on a regular basis. Great display from the window once I realised sleep was futile


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, so daft. I hate champagne, tastes like fizzy sick to me. Why not celebrate with a drink that tastes nice. You can still clink glasses no matter what's in it. 

Click to expand...

When you first arrive at a wedding reception you are usually offered fizz or fresh orange. I always choose the orange. I then get the third degree from a host of people,  'do you know there is champagne ', 'why aren't you drinking '? I then have to politely explain a preference for orange without wanting to put down the choice of fizz, it is supplied free after all. As you say there must be a better option.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When you first arrive at a wedding reception you are usually offered fizz or fresh orange. I always choose the orange. I then get the third degree from a host of people,  'do you know there is champagne ', 'why aren't you drinking '? I then have to politely explain a preference for orange without wanting to put down the choice of fizz, it is supplied free after all. As you say there must be a better option.
		
Click to expand...

You could always mix the two together and then you could say you were making your mind up.    I'll get my coat.


----------



## IainP (Aug 14, 2020)

Just back from a last carry/walk and soon off to the vets 😥


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When you first arrive at a wedding reception you are usually offered fizz or fresh orange. I always choose the orange. I then get the third degree from a host of people,  'do you know there is champagne ', 'why aren't you drinking '? I then have to politely explain a preference for orange without wanting to put down the choice of fizz, it is supplied free after all. As you say there must be a better option.
		
Click to expand...

I can normally tolerate buck's fizz so I'd go for that. At my wedding I think they gave the guests a choice of champagne or pink prosecco on arrival, and the pink prosecco was far nicer! Too nice - wife had about 6 before even got into the meal.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I can normally tolerate buck's fizz so I'd go for that. At my wedding I think they gave the guests a choice of champagne or pink prosecco on arrival, and the pink prosecco was far nicer! Too nice - wife had about 6 before even got into the meal. 

Click to expand...

I had a winter wedding so had mulled wine as the first drink handed out. Far better option.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 14, 2020)

GB72 said:



			I had a winter wedding so had mulled wine as the first drink handed out. Far better option.
		
Click to expand...

Bet the potted plants had a good watering that evening


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2020)

R2, Ken Bruce, are playing the new Kylie song as their record of the week. Jeez it is bad. So heavily auto tuned that it sounds like Pinky or Perky singing. Who knows if Kylie was even present when it was made? 

How has she made a career out of singing? It is an absolute mystery to me.


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2020)

IainP said:



			Just back from a last carry/walk and soon off to the vets 😥
		
Click to expand...

sorry to hear Ian


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			R2, Ken Bruce, are playing the new Kylie song as their record of the week. Jeez it is bad. So heavily auto tuned that it sounds like Pinky or Perky singing. Who knows if Kylie was even present when it was made?

How has she made a career out of singing? It is an absolute mystery to me.
		
Click to expand...

She doesn’t have to open her mouth for me


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			R2, Ken Bruce, are playing the new Kylie song as their record of the week. Jeez it is bad. So heavily auto tuned that it sounds like Pinky or Perky singing. Who knows if Kylie was even present when it was made?

How has she made a career out of singing? It is an absolute mystery to me.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was because she had a nice bum mainly.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I thought it was because she had a nice bum mainly.
		
Click to expand...

This song definitely confirms that theory.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			R2, Ken Bruce, are playing the new Kylie song as their record of the week. Jeez it is bad. So heavily auto tuned that it sounds like Pinky or Perky singing. Who knows if Kylie was even present when it was made?

How has she made a career out of singing? It is an absolute mystery to me.
		
Click to expand...

A very pretty lady who has a nice bottom singing about sauces subjects whilst dancing 

Yeah defo dunno why she made it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			A very pretty lady who has a nice bottom, singing badly and entirely electronically, about saucy subjects whilst dancing

Yeah defo dunno why she made it
		
Click to expand...

Slight amendment . To be fair, I get your point.


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2020)

Car failed the MOT this morning, cant get the part until monday sigh 

might be the first time we regret being a 1 car family!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 14, 2020)

IainP said:



			Just back from a last carry/walk and soon off to the vets 😥
		
Click to expand...

Oh god that made my heart sink and a bit tearful of similar memories - so heartbreaking and so sorry for you.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			Car failed the MOT this morning, cant get the part until monday sigh 

might be the first time we regret being a 1 car family!
		
Click to expand...

A month today since I took my car for a service. Still waiting for the new part to arrive and car  stuck at the dealers.


----------



## fundy (Aug 14, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			A month today since I took my car for a service. Still waiting for the new part to arrive and car  stuck at the dealers.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!!!!

Think i better cancel my irritation and count myself lucky! (also a note not to book the car in on a friday in future)


----------



## NearHull (Aug 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			R2, Ken Bruce, are playing the new Kylie song as their record of the week. Jeez it is bad. So heavily auto tuned that it sounds like Pinky or Perky singing. Who knows if Kylie was even present when it was made?

How has she made a career out of singing? It is an absolute mystery to me.
		
Click to expand...

My wife made a very similar remark this morning when it was being played.  She said it was screeching.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 14, 2020)

NearHull said:



			My wife made a very similar remark this morning when it was being played.  She said it was screeching.
		
Click to expand...

Who cares, you don't look at the mantlepiece when poking the fire


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2020)

Luis Suarez.  Still a dirty, cheating .


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			Ouch!!!!

Think i better cancel my irritation and count myself lucky! (also a note not to book the car in on a friday in future)
		
Click to expand...

what's really frustrating is I want to sell it and use it for part exchange.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 15, 2020)

Toothache 
How long does it take for antibiotics to work?
🦷


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 15, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Toothache
How long does it take for antibiotics to work?
🦷
		
Click to expand...

In my (frequent) experience it's 2-3 days before you really feel the benefit. Don't do what I do and take tramadol prescribed for someone else. It took the edge off but then made me puke up for 2 days solid!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 15, 2020)

When I told the nurse yesterday I had taken Neurofen and gin, she wasn't impressed. Fortunately it's better already. 12 hours in bed helped.


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 15, 2020)

In real pain a couple of years ago I took a couple of my wife's Tramadol tablets, never again. Talk about spaced out!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 15, 2020)

The EFL. Utter disgrace. How anyone can watch English football in any of it's forms beggars belief. It's corrupt from top to bottom.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 15, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			The EFL. Utter disgrace. How anyone can watch English football in any of it's forms beggars belief. It's corrupt from top to bottom.
		
Click to expand...

What has happened? Can’t see anything in the news


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 15, 2020)

Neilds said:



			What has happened? Can’t see anything in the news
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing it relates to macclesfield being relegated out of the league following a points deduction for not paying their players.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 15, 2020)

had to stop off for fuel on the way back from golf so went to Asda.... which has just had a Starbucks drive through open in the car park, they were queing out on to the access road for it...

I don't get it .... whats the atrraction of take away coffee ???


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm guessing it relates to macclesfield being relegated out of the league following a points deduction for not paying their players.
		
Click to expand...

MTFC appears to be the new Millwall and should adopt their chat


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 15, 2020)

IainP said:



			Just back from a last carry/walk and soon off to the vets 😥
		
Click to expand...

I don't really get all these post about animals....BUT......Iain....this post almost made me weep. You've summed it up perfectly.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 15, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			had to stop off for fuel on the way back from golf so went to Asda.... which has just had a Starbucks drive through open in the car park, they were queing out on to the access road for it...

I don't get it .... whats the atrraction of take away coffee ???
		
Click to expand...

It's something I frequently ask myself. Seems we're following the American's obsession with take-away coffee. Soon be deciding our cars based upon the quanity and location of cup holders! Post lockdown we had a coffee delivery van...why? I've got a perfect working kettle thanks.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 15, 2020)

Raspberries. Love them BUT my teeth seem full of perfect crevices for the seeds to get stuck in


----------



## Neilds (Aug 15, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			The EFL. Utter disgrace.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm guessing it relates to macclesfield being relegated out of the league following a points deduction for not paying their players.
		
Click to expand...

as a Rotherham United fan who had to endure quite a few points deductions in the past I feel your pain


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 15, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			had to stop off for fuel on the way back from golf so went to Asda.... which has just had a Starbucks drive through open in the car park, they were queing out on to the access road for it...

I don't get it .... whats the atrraction of take away coffee ???
		
Click to expand...

I think it’d be inconvenient and hassle to make a extra coffee mocha Frappuccino with soy milk at home!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2020)

My memory. Seem to be forgetting a lot of things at the moment including my golf shoes from the club this afternoon. Hoping it's just down to a lack of sleep this week because of the heat but a tad worried it may be the start of something more


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My memory. Seem to be forgetting a lot of things at the moment including my golf shoes from the club this afternoon. Hoping it's just down to a lack of sleep this week because of the heat but a tad worried it may be the start of something more
		
Click to expand...

Happens to us all Homie...  my most recent example was going to the golf club repairer, and getting 5 miles down the road before I realised I hadnt brought the club with me


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 16, 2020)

Neilds said:



			as a Rotherham United fan who had to endure quite a few points deductions in the past I feel your pain
		
Click to expand...

You poor soul 
About my only claim to fame, I was a ball boy at Millmoor for Rotherham vs Port Vale back in the early/mid 80s


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 16, 2020)

IainP said:



			Just back from a last carry/walk and soon off to the vets 😥
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to read that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 16, 2020)

We washed a blanket yesterday afternoon which semi disintegrated. I spent a good hour or so emptying the filter, the pipe to the filter, cleaning the inside of the machine etc to make it function again. That in itself is quite irritating but this was overshadowed by where the filter is. 2-5mm from the base of the floor, give or take 😡. This means that when unscrewing the filter access there is no chance of catching the water. As there was a lot to come out, it wasn't draining at all at first, that is a lot of water in the garage. I've semi carpeted the garage, so much better in winter 😁, and a good area of this is wet now. 

I understand this probably needs to be near the bottom of the machine but why not have it a height that allows a shallow tray or similar to be placed underneath it? I had some towels handy but the gush was too great 🤬.

I know there are some repair guys on here. I'm sure this is something that must irritate them regularly. It's bad design.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 16, 2020)

These bull crappy US TV shows, usually on Discovery or similar.
An hour long but the actual content is about 15 minutes as after each break they recap for 5 minutes before continuing the story.
Just watched one called Lost Gold, what a crock of crap, have they actually ever found anything?


----------



## Slime (Aug 16, 2020)

Thursday : My holiday got cancelled.
Friday : Washing machine detonates.
Saturday : Chosen bathroom tiles out of stock 'til September, now have to delay bathroom refurb.
Today : I'm just holding my breath waiting for something bad to happen!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 16, 2020)

Changed our last holiday of this year to next year, same time same place, as we were worried about going to Cyprus given they require a Coronavirus negative test 72 hours before flying and I'm not sure we could be guaranteed to get one. So, all holidays this year either refunded or moved to next year but at least they are all paid for 😁


----------



## Dando (Aug 16, 2020)

Poor oppressed Lewis Hamilton


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We washed a blanket yesterday afternoon which semi disintegrated. I spent a good hour or so emptying the filter, the pipe to the filter, cleaning the inside of the machine etc to make it function again. That in itself is quite irritating but this was overshadowed by where the filter is. 2-5mm from the base of the floor, give or take 😡. This means that when unscrewing the filter access there is no chance of catching the water. As there was a lot to come out, it wasn't draining at all at first, that is a lot of water in the garage. I've semi carpeted the garage, so much better in winter 😁, and a good area of this is wet now.

I understand this probably needs to be near the bottom of the machine but why not have it a height that allows a shallow tray or similar to be placed underneath it? I had some towels handy but the gush was too great 🤬.

I know there are some repair guys on here. I'm sure this is something that must irritate them regularly. It's bad design.
		
Click to expand...

Our washing machine is the same when the filter gets blocked up. It's in the kitchen though. We have to tug it right out from it's space under the worktops, so that we can tilt it back slightly just to get a tray underneath the front where the water pours out. Effort.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 17, 2020)

Dando said:



			Poor oppressed Lewis Hamilton 
	View attachment 32062

Click to expand...

I don't think he claims to be oppressed, he's just the best there is right now.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Our washing machine is the same when the filter gets blocked up. It's in the kitchen though. We have to tug it right out from it's space under the worktops, so that we can tilt it back slightly just to get a tray underneath the front where the water pours out. Effort.
		
Click to expand...

If your filter is getting blocked that often, either you need to look at your washing regime or check your filter more regularly


----------



## Slime (Aug 17, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I don't think he claims to be oppressed, he's just the best there is right now.
		
Click to expand...

He's in the fastest car, that we do know.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 17, 2020)

Dando said:



			Poor oppressed Lewis Hamilton 
	View attachment 32062

Click to expand...

They get pandered to and then they think that every thing they say has value. 
Williams has the right attitude, the drivers were all good but the car made them win and so he did not pay the driver rates. This worked when he was a dominant force in racing and Mercedes should operate the same. F1 drivers championships aren’t that valuable in reality


----------



## bobmac (Aug 17, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			They get pandered to and then they think that every thing they say has value.
Williams has the right attitude, the drivers were all good but the car made them win and so he did not pay the driver rates. This worked when he was a dominant force in racing and Mercedes should operate the same. F1 drivers championships aren’t that valuable in reality
		
Click to expand...

How about team principles, are they not valuable and pampered?
As you mentioned Williams,.........




At least Lewis has won 6 world championships with and for Mercedes.
Since Frank Williams gave his racing team to his daughter, Claire Williams OBE in 2013, their record hasn't been brilliant.
2014....320pts
2015....257
2016....138
2017....83
2018....7
2019....1
2020 so far....0
She felt the need to have someone hold her umbrella for her 15 second interview.
And we hear Williams is now for sale.
I know who I think deserves pampering.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 17, 2020)

Slime said:



			He's in the fastest car, that we do know.
		
Click to expand...

How do you get the best team and fastest car though? By showng you're the best driver in another team's slower car fisrt, standout and move up!

I dont think Hamilton has anything to prove, it is a bit of procession for him so far but did Schumacher have it any harder in terms of competition for his 7 titles, probably not.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 17, 2020)

bobmac said:



			How about team principles, are they not valuable and pampered?
As you mentioned Williams,.........

View attachment 32066


At least Lewis has won 6 world championships with and for Mercedes.
Since Frank Williams gave his racing team to his daughter, Claire Williams OBE in 2013, their record hasn't been brilliant.
2014....320pts
2015....257
2016....138
2017....83
2018....7
2019....1
2020 so far....0
She felt the need to have someone hold her umbrella for her 15 second interview.
And we hear Williams is now for sale.
I know who I think deserves pampering.
		
Click to expand...

You are completely correct, the team is in free fall. I couldn’t comment on whether she is doing a good job or a bad, all I can say is that some of her resources are not as technically adept as they think they are. I only know this from the conversations I have had and analysis of their performances. They have the basic ingredients for good performances, best engine, relatively reasonable chassis and aero package it’s just understanding strategy, setup and procedures. 
I find it rather depressing but in F1 it is rife, no one there is a game changer at the moment lots of people get mentioned but deep dives will reveal they are just “okay” .. Williams was a good engineer as was Patrick Head they were a team .. she doesn’t have that. 
Also you will find that the PR team were recording the interview and holding the umbrella, and they will do a press release .. so I suppose in the end the PR was being functionally useful 🤣


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 17, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			How do you get the best team and fastest car though? By showng you're the best driver in another team's slower car fisrt, standout and move up!

I dont think Hamilton has anything to prove, it is a bit of procession for him so far but did Schumacher have it any harder in terms of competition for his 7 titles, probably not.
		
Click to expand...

2002 2003 2004 .. the Ferrari was sublime .. 2003 car was poor so they went back to the 2002 car and the 2004 car was the correct evolution. 2005 and 2006 was a tyre rule change (Bridgestone didn’t react fast or accurately enough - although Imola 2005 is rather exciting if you want to google that) giving Alonso his championships.. without that change he would have been an also ran ( it made Fisichella look good and he was ordinary!)


----------



## User62651 (Aug 17, 2020)

my home made Kefir - apparently it's supposed to taste like sour milk (as I've been waiting for it to keep fermenting and improve). Bit the bullet, added canderel to make it consumable, had a glass, now my guts are doing cartwheels.......think I'll be staying in today.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 17, 2020)

Slime said:



			He's in the fastest car, that we do know.
		
Click to expand...

So is Bottas and he is nowhere near, much like Albon cant keep up with Verstappen.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 17, 2020)

We agreed a sale on ours a month a go, (with the guy who offered 30k less than asking for anyone who remembers/cares), all going through nicely and we've had a sale agreed on the one we wanted. 

He's pulled out today, we've got solicitors working on the sale and the purchase. 
So we could lose the one that we wanted, I even texted him last week to keep him updated, he offered his congratulations and said he was hoping we could get it all sorted quickly. Now, pulled out with no reason given.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 17, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			How do you get the best team and fastest car though? By showng you're the best driver in another team's slower car fisrt, standout and move up!

I dont think Hamilton has anything to prove, it is a bit of procession for him so far but did Schumacher have it any harder in terms of competition for his 7 titles, probably not.
		
Click to expand...

If anything, I would argue that Schuey wasn't fighting his own team-mate as well as the rest of the field. At least Mercedes let their drivers battle it out, Schumacher was given some of his wins even on the line by his team-mate.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 17, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If anything, I would argue that Schuey wasn't fighting his own team-mate as well as the rest of the field. At least Mercedes let their drivers battle it out, Schumacher was given some of his wins even on the line by his team-mate.
		
Click to expand...

I remember thinking Eddie Irvine just loved the lifestyle, don't think he was that bothered about who won as long as he could drive race cars be fabulously rich with the parties and the attention of the ladies, never any needle between him and Schuey.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 17, 2020)

Wife and MIL bickering and just trying to wind each other up. Told the wife to just let it wash over her and ignore it and get some patience .. been like a tinder box all weekend really is so annoying.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 17, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			my home made Kefir - apparently it's supposed to taste like sour milk (as I've been waiting for it to keep fermenting and improve). Bit the bullet, added canderel to make it consumable, had a glass, now my guts are doing cartwheels.......think I'll be staying in today.

Click to expand...

Lol.
I'm a big fan of home made kefir. 
There are a few variables you can tweak - timings, temperature, milk (i use full fat unpasteurised ).
I add a small amount of cranberry or pomegranate juice for my breakfast slug, but go plain in the evening.
I'm happy to acknowledge it could be a placebo, but my general health has been pretty good over the 2 years I've been brewing. Keep the faith!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 17, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			I remember thinking Eddie Irvine just loved the lifestyle, don't think he was that bothered about who won as long as he could drive race cars be fabulously rich with the parties and the attention of the ladies, never any needle between him and Schuey.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he wasn't. but Schumachers record number of wins includes those where his team-mate was told to let him pass. I don't see Hamilton being afforded that luxury


----------



## User62651 (Aug 17, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Maybe he wasn't. but Schumachers record number of wins includes those where his team-mate was told to let him pass. I don't see Hamilton being afforded that luxury

Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 17, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Lol.
I'm a big fan of home made kefir.
There are a few variables you can tweak - timings, temperature, milk (i use full fat unpasteurised ).
I add a small amount of cranberry or pomegranate juice for my breakfast slug, but go plain in the evening.
I'm happy to acknowledge it could be a placebo, but my general health has been pretty good over the 2 years I've been brewing. Keep the faith!
		
Click to expand...

Good info ta, so it should taste sour? The 'seeds' you keep in the sieve process for next batch are just nondescript lumps, is that right?
I'm a 28 handicapper in making kefir, total novice but anything to boost the immune system is worth looking at. Do you seal the jar or just put a loose cover on, my cover is loose for fear of pressure build up.😟


----------



## pendodave (Aug 17, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Good info ta, so it should taste sour? The 'seeds' you keep in the sieve process for next batch are just nondescript lumps, is that right?
I'm a 28 handicapper in making kefir, total novice but anything to boost the immune system is worth looking at. Do you seal the jar or just put a loose cover on, my cover is loose for fear of pressure build up.😟
		
Click to expand...

It's supposed to be sour, but in a "yoghurt with steroids" way rather than something gone really horrible.
I use a glass jar with a pickling lid designed to relieve pressure. A loose cover is fine.
I sieve out the kefir grains (weird rubbery mini brain things) every time and if they've multiplied too much I just chuck a bit away. As for volumes, I do 300ml fat milk with about a heaped teaspoon of grains about every 24-48 hours depending on how lazy I am. Too few grains means it takes too long to ferment, too many means it just goes crazy.
I started brewing mine after I had a bad hand injury which got infected and required a lot of antibiotics. I was really run down afterwards and had a couple of other infections. I was trying to rebuild my gut biome, and while it might (not literally) be horses**t, I'm happy with the results.
There is some literature which supports its use for this, but it's still not the most well understood area and full of misinformation and dubious claims.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 17, 2020)

Starting a training course today then finding out the government have now released an emergency 10k training fund for people who have lost there jobs in oil and gas.
Frustrating 😩


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 17, 2020)

Foot slipping of brake and buckling garage door also damaged front wing😡


----------



## Cherry13 (Aug 17, 2020)

Got a new carpet fitted today in our unborn babies bedroom, they finished up quite quick and I checked all the work before paying them.  Happy as Larry. 
Wasn’t until my wife went and had a look, and noticed they fitted the wrong carpet.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 17, 2020)

We book two hour-long sessions back to back on the badminton court at Harrow Leisure Centre (run by Everyone Active). Half way through a member of staff tried to tell us we need to exit the sports hall, walk all the way round to the front of the building and enter again. What?? Why on earth would we do that? Mumbled something about Covid regulations but it didn't make a blind bit of sense. The court next to us had the same two hour rolling booking as well so we just asked him what the hell he was on about. Surely all of us marching around touching all the doors again is increased risk? Eventually having failed to explain it properly to the 8 of us he just left us to it. I get that things are different but surely what they tell people to do has to make sense??


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 18, 2020)

The company general manager sent out a long winded email last night explaining how things have been tough recently and in a nutshell, how we should try as hard as we can,  not moan about long hours and not expect a pay rise for a while. I thought it had originated from when a couple of fellow engineers had complained about the amount of hours they had been working recently. 
What the manager has forgotten to do is remove the thread of emails from beneath the one he sent out 🙊
It starts with one of the lads in the factory very politely asking for a chat about a pay rise, the manager and one of the directors then make scorn of this lad and the rest of us, how we should he lucky we have a job and how the lad is cheeky asking for a pay rise.
Now I found it hilarious but some of the other lads are really miffed by it.
Btw I couldn't decide which thread to put this in 😆


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The company general manager sent out a long winded email last night explaining how things have been tough recently and in a nutshell, how we should try as hard as we can,  not moan about long hours and not expect a pay rise for a while. I thought it had originated from when a couple of fellow engineers had complained about the amount of hours they had been working recently.
What the manager has forgotten to do is remove the thread of emails from beneath the one he sent out 🙊
It starts with one of the lads in the factory very politely asking for a chat about a pay rise, the manager and one of the directors then make scorn of this lad and the rest of us, how we should he lucky we have a job and how the lad is cheeky asking for a pay rise.
Now I found it hilarious but some of the other lads are really miffed by it.
Btw I couldn't decide which thread to put this in 😆
		
Click to expand...

That is so unprofessional of them all round. I hope they're embarrassed! Did remind me of once when I forwarded an email from one of our reps to the MD saying what an idiot he was...except I pressed reply and not forward


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			That is so unprofessional of them all round. I hope they're embarrassed! Did remind me of once when I forwarded an email from one of our reps to the MD saying what an idiot he was...except I pressed reply and not forward 

Click to expand...

😅
Yes, it doesn't fill me with confidence re how professional they are. The replies about the lad in the factory were really poor despite them sort of having a point. It left me thinking they care very little about their employees.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			😅
Yes, it doesn't fill me with confidence re how professional they are. The replies about the lad in the factory were really poor despite them sort of having a point. It left me thinking they care very little about their employees.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that actually breaks GDPR rules now? Like all emails from management you can't even see who they been sent to anymore they have to be like their addressed to just you


----------



## BrianM (Aug 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			😅
Yes, it doesn't fill me with confidence re how professional they are. The replies about the lad in the factory were really poor despite them sort of having a point. It left me thinking they care very little about their employees.
		
Click to expand...

With most companies now, you are just a number and that’s if you’re lucky 😂😂


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 18, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I'm sure that actually breaks GDPR rules now? Like all emails from management you can't even see who they been sent to anymore they have to be like their addressed to just you
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'd not even thought about that, I'm staying well out of it 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2020)

Trying to find an iPad mini 5 case without resorting to Chinese rubbish on eBay


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Trying to find an iPad mini 5 case without resorting to Chinese rubbish on eBay
		
Click to expand...

Try Spigen. They make really good cases for phones, tablets etc.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Try Spigen. They make really good cases for phones, tablets etc.
		
Click to expand...

Second Spigen if you can find one, I've used them on my last 5 or 6 phones, superb quality and a decent price.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 18, 2020)

The relentless, and increasingly rapid, growth of hair on my ears and from my nostrils!  Why does this happen the older you get!?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2020)

Some peoples attitudes
I've, basically, gone part time and am only taking on new learners when it suits me.
Got 2 calls today within 30 minutes of each other...I was on the golf course so didn't answer
1st call didn't leave a message on the voicemail but texted immediately, and I quote,....Ring back when you're available  no name or anything....
2nd call left a message explaining who she was and what she wanted etc etc.
Guess which one got the call back........


----------



## bobmac (Aug 18, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			The relentless, and increasingly rapid, growth of hair on my ears and from my nostrils!  Why does this happen the older you get!? 

Click to expand...

Evolution.
One day you'll need that hair but only your body knows why.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 18, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			The relentless, and increasingly rapid, growth of hair on my ears and from my nostrils!  Why does this happen the older you get!? 

Click to expand...

tell me about it, should save it and use it a fuse wire when req. lucky for me is just out my ears and owl eyebrows... i know i guy who has more hair growing on his nose than his head


----------



## Rooter (Aug 18, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Some peoples attitudes
I've, basically, gone part time and am only taking on new learners when it suits me.
Got 2 calls today within 30 minutes of each other...I was on the golf course so didn't answer
1st call didn't leave a message on the voicemail but texted immediately, and I quote,....Ring back when you're available  no name or anything....
2nd call left a message explaining who she was and what she wanted etc etc.
Guess which one got the call back........
		
Click to expand...

I do know some people get huge anxiety using the phone especially leaving voice mails, and then factor in its for something major like driving lessons, I would cut them a little slack, but I'm not in your shoes and not had years of it!! LOL Doesn't excuse a crap text with no manners though....


----------



## Slab (Aug 18, 2020)

People who send email like they're sending a text message


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I do know some people get huge anxiety using the phone especially leaving voice mails, and then factor in its for something major like driving lessons, I would cut them a little slack, but I'm not in your shoes and not had years of it!! LOL Doesn't excuse a crap text with no manners though....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get that Scott..but it's the text that peed me off...if they can scrawl 5 words they can scrawl a few more...
Enviable position of they need me more than I need them..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Try Spigen. They make really good cases for phones, tablets etc.
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Second Spigen if you can find one, I've used them on my last 5 or 6 phones, superb quality and a decent price.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, found one from a place called Pipetto shortly after posting, that's on the way so hopefully sorted but will bear Spigen in mind.

Got a Mous case for the new iPhone 11 Pro, that seems a decent piece of kit.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 18, 2020)

Cherry13 said:



			Got a new carpet fitted today in our unborn babies bedroom, they finished up quite quick and I checked all the work before paying them.  Happy as Larry.
Wasn’t until my wife went and had a look, and noticed they fitted the wrong carpet.
		
Click to expand...

Ach....a minor detail!

Wonder how many men out of 100 would just leave the wrong one in place and move on because it's not worth the hassle, it's only a carpet after all.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2020)

Disrespectful ignorant dog owners!


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			The relentless, and increasingly rapid, growth of hair on my ears and from my nostrils!  Why does this happen the older you get!? 

Click to expand...

and when you pull them out they are connected to the rear of your eyeballs😵


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 19, 2020)

Had an offer on our house today after the last buyer pulled out.

£41,000 less than the asking price.  

Less than we paid for it 8 years ago.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 19, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Had an offer on our house today after the last buyer pulled out.

£41,000 less than the asking price. 

Less than we paid for it 8 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

I’d be having a word with your estate agent for even entertaining the bid.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I’d be having a word with your estate agent for even entertaining the bid.
		
Click to expand...

I believe they are legally bound to pass any bid on to the seller, to maintain transparency in the process.

Example:
Even after a sealed bid auction deadline has come and gone, a new bid can be placed, and must be passed on to the seller for consideration.
Got gazumped by this very example.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 19, 2020)

We're with Purplebricks so it came through on the app. I wish now I'd told him he'd obviously made an offer on the wrong house instead of just declining it.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2020)

The new PGA Tour 2k21 game is 50 quid! Bit of licensing and a few names and the price sky rockets. I got the Golf Club 2019 for £16 over a year ago!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The new PGA Tour 2k21 one game is 50 quid! Bit of licensing and a few names and the price sky rockets. I got the Golf Club 2019 for £16 over a year ago!
		
Click to expand...

Any reviews yet?


----------



## User62651 (Aug 20, 2020)

Warburton's Toastie loaf where a slice doesn't fit in a regular sized toaster 'landscape', only fits 'portrait' and then the top inch of the slice sticks out so doesn't toast. Either Warburton or Breville have it so wrong.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 20, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Warburton's Toastie loaf where a slice doesn't fit in a regular sized toaster 'landscape', only fits 'portrait' and then the top inch of the slice sticks out so doesn't toast. Either Warburton or Breville have it so wrong. 

Click to expand...

Most toasters are the same.
If you have a halogen oven, pop your bread in there on full power for 4-5 mins.
Perfick


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Most toasters are the same.
If you have a halogen oven, pop your bread in there on full power for 4-5 mins.
Perfick
		
Click to expand...


Or better still ............................... an eye level grill.


----------



## cliveb (Aug 20, 2020)

That "soft feel" rubber coating they put on plastic things.
After a few years it gets sticky and eventually starts coming off on your hands.
Is this just some ruse to get you to replace perfectly working items?


----------



## Crumplezone (Aug 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The new PGA Tour 2k21 game is 50 quid! Bit of licensing and a few names and the price sky rockets. I got the Golf Club 2019 for £16 over a year ago!
		
Click to expand...

That's the normal full price for console games. It can be bought cheaper.  TCG 2019 was the same price on release. I'm in two minds, due to hearing the online multiplayer is as poor as TGC 2019, but will probably end up buying it anyway.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			Or better still ............................... an eye level grill. 

Click to expand...

Except the halogen swirls the heat round and does both sides at the same time. Granted, the underneath doesn't brown as much as the top but it's still crunchy


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 20, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Except the halogen swirls the heat round and does both sides at the same time. Granted, the underneath doesn't brown as much as the top but it's still crunchy
		
Click to expand...

But toast, pale on one side, aint toast. It's just breadcrumbs that don't yet know they are.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 20, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Most toasters are the same.
If you have a halogen oven, pop your bread in there on full power for 4-5 mins.
Perfick
		
Click to expand...

My Dualit toaster doesn’t do it


----------



## bobmac (Aug 20, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			But toast, pale on one side, aint toast. It's just breadcrumbs that don't yet know they are. 

Click to expand...

I only look at one side of the toast, either wise the marmalade falls off into the coffee.


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2020)

Trying to remove my broken washing machine and inadvertently end up pressure washing the whole bloody kitchen!
The water supply valve managed to break .................................. great.


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			Trying to remove my broken washing machine and inadvertently end up pressure washing the whole bloody kitchen!
The water supply valve managed to break .................................. great. 

Click to expand...

That 10 seconds worth of sheer panic when you think 'where the hell do I turn this off?'  

This happened to me once at a customers house, and I asked her what absolute cretin plumbed this in? 

She said it was her husband...  

I was young and naive when this happened though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			That 10 seconds worth of sheer panic when you think 'where the hell do I turn this off?'  

This happened to me once at a customers house, and I asked her what absolute cretin plumbed this in? 

She said it was her husband...  

I was young and naive when this happened though.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to that is the 'when is it due'to the pregnant looking woman who is just overweight or 'your grandson is a smashing lad' to the old bloke who turns out to be the actual dad. Done both of those at the school gate 😳. Only once, you don't repeat errors like that unless you really are clueless.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Similar to that is the 'when is it due'to the pregnant looking woman who is just overweight or 'your grandson is a smashing lad' to the old bloke who turns out to be the actual dad. Done both of those at the school gate 😳. Only once, you don't repeat errors like that unless you really are clueless.
		
Click to expand...

My mate did that (pregnant) at a school reunion to a lass with a cocktail in her hand. 

My sister told everyone at school that Her dad was her granddad too as he was 55 with a hard paper round when she was younger and embarrassed.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 20, 2020)

Having to go back to work in September. 5 half days. Mornings only. Can I not do 3 whole days? Half days off are useless!


----------



## fundy (Aug 20, 2020)

A blocked drain


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2020)

My legs are absolutely bitten to pieces after football last night down the park. Have at least 10 bites on my calves, they're red hot. 

Also, the rangefinder that Hot Golf sent me to replace my other one that broke after 11 months is even worse, won't even turn on! What a waste of time. Dunno where they found it, presumably one that someone else had returned!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Veggie hot dogs,  yuck,  they were like meat paste in a condom 🤮
		
Click to expand...

At lunch yesterday my veggie wife wasn't too pleased with her starter,  sweet potato, red pepper, chickpea koftas, they looked like and tasted  terrible, probably like silly sausages in a battered condom


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 21, 2020)

Really wild, windy and damp - and day off - and I don't take that many weekdays off - but not exactly the weather for a round of golf


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 21, 2020)

The poxy weather ...

All the effort put into getting our garden looking great more or less decimated in the last few days...


----------



## Rooter (Aug 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Similar to that is the 'when is it due'to the pregnant looking woman who is just overweight or 'your grandson is a smashing lad' to the old bloke who turns out to be the actual dad. Done both of those at the school gate 😳. Only once, you don't repeat errors like that unless you really are clueless.
		
Click to expand...

Afraid to say I can beat those, day after Children in Need was on TV, saw a mate I had not seen in ages with a proper chome dome of a shaved head! Blimey John, how much did you raise?? Him: I'm 6 weeks into chemo...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 21, 2020)

We had one of our interns announce that her new boyfriend was picking up at lunchtime to take her out for a drink.  
I made a comment along the lines of "he'll be easy to recognise, he'll be the one with the ankle bracelet".

He only had one.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 21, 2020)

Homer will remember someone we used to work with (PR were his initials) who once said to one of his staff, "Cheer up Roger, you look like someone has just died".  The guy replied "yes my Dad has".


----------



## IanM (Aug 21, 2020)

My Bank/VISA "helping me" by insisting on sending a code to me by text to validate a payment.

No mobile signal here, so no texts.  But no alternative to it... so can't make the payment.... super


----------



## GB72 (Aug 21, 2020)

IanM said:



			My Bank/VISA "helping me" by insisting on sending a code to me by text to validate a payment.

No mobile signal here, so no texts.  But no alternative to it... so can't make the payment.... super
		
Click to expand...

Had the same issue with my bank and I had left my phone at home. Called them up, went through a few security checks and they pre authorised it for me.


----------



## IanM (Aug 21, 2020)

This is embedded within SAGE, so cant do...


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2020)

just went to pick up a couple of cases of Flower and the Bee and its gone up to £15 a bottle..


----------



## BrianM (Aug 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			just went to pick up a couple of cases of Flower and the Bee and its gone up to £15 a bottle.. 

Click to expand...

Was this Majestic?

Was there a couple of weeks ago and got 6 bottles thinking I’ll get the 20% discount for buying 6, the discount is already taken off as we are in Scotland, I still took all 6 😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Homer will remember someone we used to work with (PR were his initials) who once said to one of his staff, "Cheer up Roger, you look like someone has just died".  The guy replied "yes my Dad has".
		
Click to expand...

Mind you Roger looked like someone had died most mornings. Hardly the cheeriest soul in the office. from memory


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2020)

Why can't golf on the red button be in full HD? 

At what point in the future, where the whole world is 4k, or maybe even 8k, are you going to be able to pick something from Sky, be it red button, or Sky go, and get HD?

Proper HD, 1080p,  not American HD which is 720p.

I am guessing RB is 720.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2020)

Also, while I am on a roll, Sky golf showing the Ladies Open from Troon, interspersed with the Mens Wales Open. Also on Sky Mix. 

Really? Sky are devoting 2 channels to golf, with 3 tournaments on at the same time, and are showing the same golf, at the same time, on both channels.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2020)

It is also buffering, really badly. It's like a really nasty illegal stream. 
Actually, an illegal stream would be better than this. This is rubbish.


----------



## Piece (Aug 21, 2020)

Popped into Silvermere for the first time in around a year. Since when did a set of irons regularly cost over £1k!?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Was this Majestic?

Was there a couple of weeks ago and got 6 bottles thinking I’ll get the 20% discount for buying 6, the discount is already taken off as we are in Scotland, I still took all 6 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

no, woodwinters, Majestic in  sneck must be the worst one in the UK.... without question


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 21, 2020)

Story on the BBC.. the headline really annoyed me

"Derailed train almost reached 73mph" 

To me as a railway worker reading that if I saw that incident report id assume the driver was speeding and that is where they Are aiming blame

Go into the actual article 

The limit for that stretch is 75mph

So he wasn't driving over the limit 

So it's not even news

Just stop


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2020)

BT broadband and the joys of it dropping out every 5 minutes sigh


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			BT broadband and the joys of it dropping out every 5 minutes sigh
		
Click to expand...

My Virgin broadband has kept dropping too


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My Virgin broadband has kept dropping too
		
Click to expand...

That's unusual for Virgin, their fibre is the best ISP.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 21, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Story on the BBC.. the headline really annoyed me

"Derailed train almost reached 73mph"

To me as a railway worker reading that if I saw that incident report id assume the driver was speeding and that is where they Are aiming blame

Go into the actual article

The limit for that stretch is 75mph

So he wasn't driving over the limit

So it's not even news

Just stop
		
Click to expand...

Well said Paul, just came from Aberdeen station a few hour ago, very sad with all the flowers etc, the driver did nothing wrong 🤬


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 21, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Well said Paul, just came from Aberdeen station a few hour ago, very sad with all the flowers etc, the driver did nothing wrong 🤬
		
Click to expand...

A tragic accident, thankfully not many people on train but still one death is one too many


----------



## sunshine (Aug 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			BT broadband and the joys of it dropping out every 5 minutes sigh
		
Click to expand...

Is it maybe the wind? I'm not technical but my sky signal often jumps a bit when it's windy.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 21, 2020)

People with wide feet who buy Adidas shoes in the narrow fitting instead of the wide fitting, and then complain about the shoes being too narrow and uncomfortable. Just like buying an ice cream and complaining that it's cold. Guaranteed post in every single shoe thread (that's a lot of threads).


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 22, 2020)

My wife's turn for lay in today.. go to get daughter up.. smell hit me when got in room 

Upset tummy. Complete change of bedding lol poor love 

Happy Saturday


----------



## bobmac (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks to a brisk south westerly wind, from my garden I can hear the soothing sounds of dads shouting and swearing at the referee which can mean only one thing.............junior football has started again.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 22, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Thanks to a brisk south westerly wind, from my garden I can hear the soothing sounds of dads shouting and swearing at the referee which can mean only one thing.............junior football has started again.  

Click to expand...

I was eyeing up some open competitions in late September only for a full fixture list for my son's U14 team to be issued by the local FA starting 20th September so I'll be taking him to these instead.  I must admit that I wasn't expecting any matches to go ahead before Christmas.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2020)

Watching the Girls up at Troon via YouTube and the stream goes down....🙄☹️


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2020)

DVSA
What a bunch of mindless jerks...
After the pitiful way they relayed, or more to the point - didn't, information during lockdown they finally removed their collective digit and managed to rebook driving tests that were cancelled...well, most of them.
Many haven't had their email inviting them to rebook as per the info given.....and yet.....
Yesterday, in their infinite wisdom, they reopened the booking website to the general public......and it promptly crashed as they received "unprecedented numbers of applications"
Really....?
I am surprised....Not!
Tests were suspended for 4 months.
From their own figures that's over half a million tests that didn't take place....
How many people did they think were going to apply on day 1?
5000...?
No, about 350000......and they weren't expecting it..?
Utterly hopeless.
Yesterday evening they said the site would be back up and running on Monday morning.
We've now been told that it's right royally screwed and wont be back up up until Wednesday ...
They have to be the worst Goverment Agency ever.....
I don't think they even know what a brewery is let alone being able to organise something in it....
Feeling less convinced than ever than I can continue my job as I have to deal with these cretins regularly.


----------



## Dando (Aug 22, 2020)

Had pins and needles in my right hand for about 10 days and according to google it could be several things but I’ve narrowed it down to either being pregnant or having leprosy


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			Had pins and needles in my right hand for about 10 days and according to google it could be several things but I’ve narrowed it down to either being pregnant or having leprosy
		
Click to expand...

congratulations (hopefully  )


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			Had pins and needles in my right hand for about 10 days and according to google it could be several things but I’ve narrowed it down to either being pregnant or having leprosy
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope its the former....don't want bits of you dropping off....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			Had pins and needles in my right hand for about 10 days and according to google it could be several things but I’ve narrowed it down to either being pregnant or having leprosy
		
Click to expand...

99 change hands 👍😂😳


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2020)

Piece said:



			Popped into Silvermere for the first time in around a year. Since when did a set of irons regularly cost over £1k!?
		
Click to expand...

I was in there about two weeks ago and thought all of their stuff seemed to have increased and there didn't seem to be as much stock of certain brands. I suppose when a driver is up around £400 then perhaps £1K isn't too surprising and they will only go one way


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			Had pins and needles in my right hand for about 10 days and according to google it could be several things but I’ve narrowed it down to either being pregnant or having leprosy
		
Click to expand...

Could be a neck issue, arthritis?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			Had pins and needles in my right hand for about 10 days and according to google it could be several things but I’ve narrowed it down to either being pregnant or having leprosy
		
Click to expand...

Have a like from Mrs. BiM who somewhat more helpfully suggests carpal tunnel syndrome?  She's sceptical about the leprosy. but having heard about you could believe the  pregnancy...


----------



## IainP (Aug 23, 2020)

At the minor injuries unit waiting to be seen 😕
Sizable gash in my left palm (fleshy part), initially was like a budget slasher movie with blood spurting out. Expecting stitches 🤨


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2020)

Poor performance from our Sunday team this morning. We weren't at the races and lost 4-1 to a team we've beaten a couple of times before. We played decent for the last half hour but too late by then.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Poor performance from our Sunday team this morning. We weren't at the races and lost 4-1 to a team we've beaten a couple of times before. We played decent for the last half hour but too late by then.
		
Click to expand...

We lost 4-1 as well yesterday but it was against a team who finished 3rd in the premier division last season. Had a couple of ex pros playing for them, their movement and positioning was outstounding 🙉


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 23, 2020)

Hurt my back a bit a week or so ago while lifting my bike into the car, it wasn't that bad and I managed to play golf the day after.
Stupidly played half a game of football last Saturday and almost crippled myself, I could barely move for a few days. Got a little better then went for a light run on Thursday, only about half a mile but every step was like someone sticking a dagger into the bottom of my back.
It now hurts all the time, not as bad as it did last week but it's really uncomfortable, I've got a charity 10K run in 3 weeks as well


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 23, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Hurt my back a bit a week or so ago while lifting my bike into the car, it wasn't that bad and I managed to play golf the day after.
Stupidly played half a game of football last Saturday and almost crippled myself, I could barely move for a few days. Got a little better then went for a light run on Thursday, only about half a mile but every step was like someone sticking a dagger into the bottom of my back.
It now hurts all the time, not as bad as it did last week but it's really uncomfortable, I've got a charity 10K run in 3 weeks as well 

Click to expand...

Stop 🛑 and go see a chiropractor 
Having had back surgery ( amongst everything else) it’s only going to get worse unless you rest it and seek advice.

If your back is knackered, then you are knackered,

Forget the run and get yourself sorted 👍


----------



## Mudball (Aug 23, 2020)

Driving around LHR T5 to find parking.  Found two spots.. and then saw what the muppets have done. I am going to have a word with Priti Patel about this.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Stop 🛑 and go see a chiropractor
Having had back surgery ( amongst everything else) it’s only going to get worse unless you rest it and seek advice.

If your back is knackered, then you are knackered,

Forget the run and get yourself sorted 👍
		
Click to expand...

For another that has had a glass back that goes at a moments notice I agree. It is an area of the body that will only get worse, more so if you continue to put strain on it. Get a proper diagnosis and treatment plan and follow it.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 23, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Stop 🛑 and go see a chiropractor
Having had back surgery ( amongst everything else) it’s only going to get worse unless you rest it and seek advice.

If your back is knackered, then you are knackered,

Forget the run and get yourself sorted 👍
		
Click to expand...

Do NOT see a chiropractor! Nonsensical pseudoscience and outright dangerous at its worst.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Do NOT see a chiropractor! Nonsensical pseudoscience and outright dangerous at its worst.
		
Click to expand...

Your opinion
My opinion is obviously different

And the world turns 👍


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 24, 2020)

Dando said:



			Had pins and needles in my right hand for about 10 days and according to google it could be several things but I’ve narrowed it down to either being pregnant or having leprosy
		
Click to expand...

Could be worth seeing a physio.  I had a similar issue and it was because a couple of vertebrae had become a bit 'jammed up' and were just pressing on a nerve - couple of bouts of physio and they managed to unjam the vertebrae and the pins & needles sensation disappeared


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 24, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Your opinion
My opinion is obviously different

And the world turns 👍
		
Click to expand...

Agree Fragger, I go to see a really good chiro near where I live every 3 months or so just for routine maintenance, as i sit at a desk all day at work and it stops my back getting jammed up


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Do NOT see a chiropractor! Nonsensical pseudoscience and outright dangerous at its worst.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on who you see though


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 24, 2020)

The constant deflection from debate by gammon’s!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2020)

Finding out HR are still sitting on the banding process for my new role and now having to complete a host of forms to justify what I am doing to get it through


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2020)

We are making some redundancies and they want to keep me


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The constant deflection from debate by gammon’s!
		
Click to expand...

..but whatabout snowflake deflections...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2020)

The first person to reply on a new thread who starts by quoting the original post. Erhhh why?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 24, 2020)

drive4show said:



			The first person to reply on a new thread who starts by quoting the original post. Erhhh why?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2020)

Also to complete a not great Monday, its 17 years today my old man died. Miss him massively even now


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 24, 2020)

drive4show said:



			The first person to reply on a new thread who starts by quoting the original post. Erhhh why?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly because by the time the post has been written, others may have got in first.

It just clarifies what you are replying to 👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 24, 2020)

drive4show said:



			The first person to reply on a new thread who starts by quoting the original post. Erhhh why?
		
Click to expand...

Gives someone a notification of a reply 

Unless they watch the thread they don't get them without being quoted


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2020)

Old people in WhatsApp groups who sign their name at the end of every message.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Old people in WhatsApp groups who sign their name at the end of every message. 

Click to expand...

My dad phones me to tell me he has sent me an email, or a whatsapp!!


----------



## GB72 (Aug 24, 2020)

Rooter said:



			My dad phones me to tell me he has sent me an email, or a whatsapp!!
		
Click to expand...

That old trick. What that really means is 'I have sent you an email and you have not immediately replied. Why not?'


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Old people in WhatsApp groups who sign their name at the end of every message. 

Click to expand...

Oi whippersnapper...


----------



## Dando (Aug 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Old people in WhatsApp groups who sign their name at the end of every message. 

Click to expand...

that must be so annoying
Dando


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Gives someone a notification of a reply 

Unless they watch the thread they don't get them without being quoted
		
Click to expand...

You can switch on notifications in your settings if you want them.


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2020)

Manchester United's very own Ed Woodward.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 24, 2020)

Mortgage providers that advertise 95% LTV mortgages but when you fill in your details and go through the process it turns out that the maximum they are currently offering is 85% LTV. If they aren't prepared to offer the 95% mortgage then why are they allowed to advertise it?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 25, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mortgage providers that advertise 95% LTV mortgages but when you fill in your details and go through the process it turns out that the maximum they are currently offering is 85% LTV. If they aren't prepared to offer the 95% mortgage then why are they allowed to advertise it?
		
Click to expand...

Because if you had loads and loads of cash, and didn't need it, they would offer it to you.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 25, 2020)

the amount of broken glass on foot paths and pavments around sneck, mindless idiots, esp with almost every other person having a dog


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 25, 2020)

Having to go back to work next week for the first time since March.
Working half hours, and still 50% furloughed, so working hours are 8.00 til 11.45. So 25% of my working day is the commute.
That said, can still play golf in the pm.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 25, 2020)

Dogs seizures are becoming weekly 

He seems very dopey 

Might be time to make the tough call but then everytime he becomes normal again it makes you question is it the right call


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2020)

Have a huge amount of work today, got tomorrow booked off as well so would have probably been working late as it is - and our system has been down for over three hours so I can't do a damn thing.


----------



## DRW (Aug 25, 2020)

bleeding wind, lost power at about 8am this morning, still not got it back.

Now a flipping cherry tree has come down, out with the chainsaw

Grrrr


----------



## Mudball (Aug 25, 2020)

Took the day off to take my son for his county age group cricket match... it then rains and matches called off.   tomorrow's weather looks ok, but matches called off as they cant find a replacement opposition.


----------



## Slab (Aug 25, 2020)

DRW said:



			bleeding wind, lost power at about 8am this morning, still not got it back.

Now a flipping cherry tree has come down, out with the chainsaw

Grrrr

Click to expand...

Those look just like lots of cherries


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 25, 2020)

The poxy weather... AGAIN!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Possibly because by the time the post has been written, others may have got in first.

It just clarifies what you are replying to 👍
		
Click to expand...

Fastest finger first


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Dogs seizures are becoming weekly

He seems very dopey

Might be time to make the tough call but then everytime he becomes normal again it makes you question is it the right call
		
Click to expand...

Our [ very small ] dog was put on half a tab of Epiphen daily for a few years reducing the seizures to zero, then we stopped it on vets advice , luckily she only had a very small seizure every month or so.
Thing is, if not careful the medication can damage their liver and other organs. 
Fingers crossed , I hope things work out alright.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 25, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Our [ very small ] dog was put on half a tab of Epiphen daily for a few years reducing the seizures to zero, then we stopped it on vets advice , luckily she only had a very small seizure every month or so.
Thing is, if not careful the medication can damage their liver and other organs. 
Fingers crossed , I hope things work out alright.
		
Click to expand...

His liver is shot. Has hepatitis of the liver , was given 6 months 10 months ago 

Had to take off epiphen and onto pexion to control his seziures but he just having more now after 9 months on them 

Mrs says give it a week and see how he is before making the call


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			His liver is shot. Has hepatitis of the liver , was given 6 months 10 months ago

Had to take off epiphen and onto pexion to control his seziures but he just having more now after 9 months on them

Mrs says give it a week and see how he is before making the call
		
Click to expand...

The kindest thing is the hardest thing for you to do, Don't let him suffer.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 25, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The kindest thing is the hardest thing for you to do, Don't let him suffer.

Click to expand...

They say he can't feel the seizures but seems like too many for me

We have propped him up.with like 10 tablets a day this long 

Got to see what they say I guess


----------



## GB72 (Aug 25, 2020)

Really petty but channels that put on adverts for the program I am actually watching during that program. Really, what's the point, I'm watching it already. Are you that desperate to fill the ad break.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 26, 2020)

I watch the NHL ice hockey playoffs on Premier Sports.  They seemingly only have about three different advertisers so you get the same damn adverts rammed down your throat.    I might know who Car Gurus are but out of principle I would never use them.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 26, 2020)

People who appear on radio/tv shows to promote their new film or tv show and then proceed to tell you absolutely nothing about the film except they really loved all the other actors and the producer- and then go on every other show to tell you exactly true same. I know they can’t give away the whole story (that is the job of critics and newspapers) but at least change the record from “I can’t really say anything.....”   It gets so boring and repetitive, especially when you hear the same ‘funny’ anecdote for the 5th time on a different program


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 26, 2020)

People justifying the shooting of Jacob Blake.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 26, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			People justifying the shooting of Jacob Blake.
		
Click to expand...

In a country we’re police are armed and Civilians too, you don’t walk to your vehicle while the police have their guns drawn on you.
I have a Stanley knife in my door pocket, should I be allowed to go get it while I’m about to be arrested? No.
Sadly the only intelligent person was the girl in the video who says “mom, you have to get back“.

Justified shooting, seven times appears excessive though.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			DVSA
What a bunch of mindless jerks...
After the pitiful way they relayed, or more to the point - didn't, information during lockdown they finally removed their collective digit and managed to rebook driving tests that were cancelled...well, most of them.
Many haven't had their email inviting them to rebook as per the info given.....and yet.....
Yesterday, in their infinite wisdom, they reopened the booking website to the general public......and it promptly crashed as they received "unprecedented numbers of applications"
Really....?
I am surprised....Not!
Tests were suspended for 4 months.
From their own figures that's over half a million tests that didn't take place....
How many people did they think were going to apply on day 1?
5000...?
No, about 350000......and they weren't expecting it..?
Utterly hopeless.
Yesterday evening they said the site would be back up and running on Monday morning.
We've now been told that it's right royally screwed and wont be back up up until Wednesday ...
They have to be the worst Goverment Agency ever.....
I don't think they even know what a brewery is let alone being able to organise something in it....
Feeling less convinced than ever than I can continue my job as I have to deal with these cretins regularly.


Click to expand...

The absolute carnagethat was the driving test booking website today.
6 weeks worth of dates were released.
A total of just under 36k tests for that period......bear in mind that in normal times they had that many tests per week!
A queueing system was in operation.
By 8.30, 30 minutes after opening, the queue was almost 75k strong....by lunchtime it was over 250k
They launched a "Live" site so you could see where there was availability...it was showing slots at some locations but when people tried to book there were none but were still showing available.
Many thousands seem to have made it to the payment page only to be kicked out and dumped at the back of the queue which  loses an hour ago as all slots have been booked.
More dates to be released on tuesday
Some people spent, literally, all day trying but didn't get to the front of the queue.
And some, who had tests cancelled twice due to lockdown still haven't had their priority booking email.
One of my pupils failed today..if she's lucky she'll get a test by December....
Disillusioned doesn't even touch it.......


----------



## Piece (Aug 26, 2020)

Two toilets in our broken at same time. Thought it was a simple job to fix...nope...beyond my capability. Plumber and ££££ it is then.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 26, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			In a country we’re police are armed and Civilians too, you don’t walk to your vehicle while the police have their guns drawn on you.
I have a Stanley knife in my door pocket, should I be allowed to go get it while I’m about to be arrested? No.
Sadly the only intelligent person was the girl in the video who says “mom, you have to get back“.

Justified shooting, seven times appears excessive though.
		
Click to expand...

Just......no. I'm from this country....and I grew up with plenty of guns in my bedroom.....this is just plain wrong. Should the guy have stopped....yep. Should he be shot for not stopping....nope. Fine him....taser him..... being white, I can't imagine how many times this guy has been treated unfairly by the police just because he is black. If you think you can......you have spent your life in the same situation, and I don't think you have.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 26, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			In a country we’re police are armed and Civilians too, you don’t walk to your vehicle while the police have their guns drawn on you.
I have a Stanley knife in my door pocket, should I be allowed to go get it while I’m about to be arrested? No.
Sadly the only intelligent person was the girl in the video who says “mom, you have to get back“.

Justified shooting, seven times appears excessive though.
		
Click to expand...

It says a lot about you if you think it was a justified shooting.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 26, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It says a lot about you if you think it was a justified shooting.
		
Click to expand...

Enlighten me about myself. I’m interested. I’d suspect you would be wrong though!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 26, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It says a lot about you if you think it was a justified shooting.
		
Click to expand...

I think you also need to see things from the viewpoint of the police

There is an unarmed man being pursued by police, guns drawn, He ignores calls to stop, he runs round the front of the car and opens the door and leans in, Why?
The pursuing  officer will assume gun 

Does the officer wait until he sees a weapon, which might be too late or does he take action. 

I think 7 shots shows he panicked, but it should never have got to that point, Blake should have been stopped before he had any chance to possibly arm himself. 

But once he leant into that car, I’m not sure that the officer had any other choice

This is what happens in a society where there are more guns than people


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 26, 2020)

No surprise to see the usual embarrassing responses to another example of brutal police action toward a black man.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I think you also need to see things from the viewpoint of the police

There is an unarmed man being pursued by police, guns drawn, He ignores calls to stop, he runs round the front of the car and opens the door and leans in, Why?
The pursuing  officer will assume gun

Does the officer wait until he sees a weapon, which might be too late or does he take action.

I think 7 shots shows he panicked, but it should never have got to that point, Blake should have been stopped before he had any chance to possibly arm himself.

But once he leant into that car, I’m not sure that the officer had any other choice

This is what happens in a society where there are more guns than people
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Foolish to step back inside a vehicle but was there a potential to taser at that point? We'll never know the exact circumstances or how the police reacted. Hopefully common sense will prevail and the masses will stop bordering on rioting each night


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree. Foolish to step back inside a vehicle but was there a potential to taser at that point? *We'll never know the exact circumstances or how the police reacted.* Hopefully common sense will prevail and the masses will stop bordering on rioting each night
		
Click to expand...

You can watch it on video......


----------



## fundy (Aug 26, 2020)

Driving nearly 400 miles in a day! About as many Id done in the previous 6 months lol. I need a beer!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2020)

Packet of cookies with _seven_ cookies in it. That's just the worst number of cookies. Why would you have a prime number of cookies? So you can't share them evenly between two, or three, or four people/portions. Stupid. Put eight in so you can share evenly, or nine and you've got three lots of three, or even six would be fine, but seven - who's idea was that? Daft.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Packet of cookies with _seven_ cookies in it. That's just the worst number of cookies. Why would you have a prime number of cookies? So you can't share them evenly between two, or three, or four people/portions. Stupid. Put eight in so you can share evenly, or nine and you've got three lots of three, or even six would be fine, but seven - who's idea was that? Daft.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can... Your Mrs gets 3 and you get 4 as you are the best 

It's the way of the world 

Or 3.5 each 

Or 3 each and hide one for another day lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			You can watch it on video......
		
Click to expand...

Indeed you can.

You can also watch the last 5 minutes of a feature film and think you know exactly what happened, but you'd probably be wrong.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 26, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed you can.

You can also watch the last 5 minutes of a feature film and think you know exactly what happened, but you'd probably be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to let me know what he did to deserve being shot 7 times in the back.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The absolute carnagethat was the driving test booking website today.
6 weeks worth of dates were released.
A total of just under 36k tests for that period......bear in mind that in normal times they had that many tests per week!
A queueing system was in operation.
By 8.30, 30 minutes after opening, the queue was almost 75k strong....by lunchtime it was over 250k
They launched a "Live" site so you could see where there was availability...it was showing slots at some locations but when people tried to book there were none but were still showing available.
Many thousands seem to have made it to the payment page only to be kicked out and dumped at the back of the queue which  loses an hour ago as all slots have been booked.
More dates to be released on tuesday
Some people spent, literally, all day trying but didn't get to the front of the queue.
And some, who had tests cancelled twice due to lockdown still haven't had their priority booking email.
One of my pupils failed today..if she's lucky she'll get a test by December....
Disillusioned doesn't even touch it.......

Click to expand...

Similar to BRS then


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			You'll have to let me know what he did to deserve being shot 7 times in the back.
		
Click to expand...

It's sickening how it's constantly happening 

Glad I live here where the police seen much more professional than those abroad . America with their over the top gun ho approach and for example greece as we have seen this week


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			Driving nearly 400 miles in a day! About as many Id done in the previous 6 months lol. I need a beer!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't put any fuel in my car since the  start of lockdown. Trip computer says I still have 70 miles worth left.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 27, 2020)

My next-door-neighbours parking ...

We're  on-street parking round here and she simply can't do it properly. Never parked straight, frequently nowhere near the kerb, but at least 60% of the time,  there's at least one wheel on the pavement  - by up to 1ft . Doesnt cause any real issue but by the devil its annoying !!


----------



## Beedee (Aug 27, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			I haven't put any fuel in my car since the  start of lockdown. Trip computer says I still have 70 miles worth left.
		
Click to expand...

Just filled up this week. Drive a diesel SUV.  Pre covid - every 6 working days.  Post covid - March 23rd and then again on August 24th.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 27, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			You'll have to let me know what he did to deserve being shot 7 times in the back.
		
Click to expand...

Read post 16365. And don't rush to judgement.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2020)

mrs waterbroke this morning

thats not annoying. annoying is dropping her off and having to come home until active labour
stupid covid.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 27, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Read post 16365. And don't rush to judgement.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I've read it and seen the video. How does it justify shooting him in the back 7 times.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 27, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Read post 16365. And don't rush to judgement.
		
Click to expand...

I'm definitely not rushing to judgement, as far as *WE* know for certain it may have been the correct decision. But......if I were playing golf right behind you every morning....and every morning I hit into your group 3 or 4 times (and later apologized of course...you know....etiquette), how long would it take before you figured out I'm just a crazy (insert bad word here)  and I'm just totally messed up? If I were black and living in the US, this kind of garbage (the shooting, not the bad golf) happens a lot more than it does to a white person. Although, according to that Trump mouthpiece a couple of days ago....the US is NOT a racist country. uh-huh......sure.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 27, 2020)

Reading and hearing about everyone who has saved a fortune during the lockdown. Am I the only one not to be any better off? (OK I know a huge amount of people have been laid off etc) but even furloughed people I know were financially better off not working! A mate of mine who did not get furloughed reckons he is easily over 8k up due to COVID. Taking payment holidays on stuff he didn't need to etc. But just in general those who just carried on like me, I am actually worse off I reckon than normal... Anyway, I still have a job, etc. Just a random irritation, so don't @ me any 'you should be thankful' etc..


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Reading and hearing about everyone who has saved a fortune during the lockdown. Am I the only one not to be any better off? (OK I know a huge amount of people have been laid off etc) but even furloughed people I know were financially better off not working! A mate of mine who did not get furloughed reckons he is easily over 8k up due to COVID. Taking payment holidays on stuff he didn't need to etc. But just in general those who just carried on like me, I am actually worse off I reckon than normal... Anyway, I still have a job, etc. Just a random irritation, so don't @ me any 'you should be thankful' etc..
		
Click to expand...

I think if I hadn't whored myself overtime wise covering the shielders during covid I prob would be in same position as yourself .. except maybe due to playing less golf and eating out less would save say £200 a month but not masses amounts like 8k


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2020)

The guys doing landscaping for us front of house made an assumption that they did not check before building a step and doing some concreting and edging for a path to be tiled.  I spotted last night the error of their assumption.

It might not seem that significant - but we've noticed it and it will annoy as we've been bitten in the past by this sort of thing.  We are spending a lot of money on the landscaping and I'm probably going to have to ask for quite a lot of work to be undone and redone.  Not comfortable as the lad doing most of the work is a nice and decent lad - and he does care about getting his work right.  

But bottom line is that an assumption was made that has proven to be incorrect.  They could have discussed it with us at the outset if they'd checked the assumption - but they didn't.  

I am so not good at this sort of discussion - I am a conflict avoider.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Reading and hearing about everyone who has saved a fortune during the lockdown. Am I the only one not to be any better off? (OK I know a huge amount of people have been laid off etc) but even furloughed people I know were financially better off not working! A mate of mine who did not get furloughed reckons he is easily over 8k up due to COVID. Taking payment holidays on stuff he didn't need to etc. But just in general those who just carried on like me, I am actually worse off I reckon than normal... Anyway, I still have a job, etc. Just a random irritation, so don't @ me any 'you should be thankful' etc..
		
Click to expand...

No - I am afraid that you are not the only one.  And many who have suffered very badly often don't seem to get that much sympathy from those who've benefited or not been impacted that much or not at all.  Now that is irritating and rather depressing. See also those such as a friend of a friend who has bought a new car - a Porsche (know not whether new or not) would you believe - using a grant he got from the government...not that is VERY irritating.

Mind you - as much as payment holidays are fine when money is really tight - the payments still have to be paid one way or another.


----------



## Slab (Aug 27, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The guys doing landscaping for us front of house made an assumption that they did not check before building a step and doing some concreting and edging for a path to be tiled.  I spotted last night the error of their assumption.

It might not seem that significant - but we've noticed it and it will annoy as we've been bitten in the past by this sort of thing.  We are spending a lot of money on the landscaping and I'm probably going to have to ask for quite a lot of work to be undone and redone.  Not comfortable as the lad doing most of the work is a nice and decent lad - and he does care about getting his work right. 

But bottom line is that an assumption was made that has proven to be incorrect.  They could have discussed it with us at the outset if they'd checked the assumption - but they didn't. 

I am so not good at this sort of discussion - I am a conflict avoider.
		
Click to expand...

Is this one of those times were the fella could've/should've asked before he did it... but also one of those times you could've/should've told him before he reached that bit


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2020)

again covid and hospitals 

Mrs is still in hospital and im still at home
they saying tomorrow for the C section now MAYBE

you would think with covid they would want her out of there asap.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2020)

Slab said:



			Is this one of those times were the fella could've/should've asked before he did it... but also one of those times you could've/should've told him before he reached that bit 

Click to expand...

They did a lot of measuring before starting and should have realised it was crucial to have the step up from the pavement onto the path totally aligned with the step up from the path to the porch.  They have built both steps and they are building the straight path between the two steps.   The two steps and the straight edges of the path 'should' create a perfect rectangle to be tiled (using ceramic outdoor tiles). 

As it is, as the distance between the steps is only 3.5m, you can see the two steps are not aligned and, as clever as the tiler might be in 'losing' the inconsistency, we'll still be able to see the steps misaligned - it's obvious.  We are paying a lot of money for the tiling and I wouldn't expect the tiler to have to 'fiddle' things to make it look OK.  

As I have said to the owner of the company earlier - the tiled path could be down for many decades - the existing wooden fence might get replaced next week.  Anyway - he's round later with the tiler.


----------



## woofers (Aug 27, 2020)

Where’s the celebrity and media outrage for Cannon Hinnant? Didn’t his young life matter ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2020)

woofers said:



			Where’s the celebrity and media outrage for Cannon Hinnant? Didn’t his young life matter ?
		
Click to expand...

What was the context?  Was this a murder committed by an unstable individual, or was this a murder in the context of racial or religious bigotry, or in the context of institutional negligence.  Every life and every death matters - of course they do.  However sometimes the context makes any individual death more significant.

But I suspect that you knew that.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faux outrage.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Faux outrage.
		
Click to expand...

You don't know how annoyed I am that you've said that  😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2020)

Slab said:



			Is this one of those times were the fella could've/should've asked before he did it... but also one of those times you could've/should've told him before he reached that bit 

Click to expand...

Well - the knock at the door and the owner of the company stood there.  Looked at me and - before I could say anything - said 'it's wrong - we have to fix it'.  Very happy Mrs SILH.


----------



## Piece (Aug 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Packet of cookies with _seven_ cookies in it. That's just the worst number of cookies. Why would you have a prime number of cookies? So you can't share them evenly between two, or three, or four people/portions. Stupid. Put eight in so you can share evenly, or nine and you've got three lots of three, or even six would be fine, but seven - who's idea was that? Daft.
		
Click to expand...

Buy two packs....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well - the knock at the door and the owner of the company stood there.  Looked at me and - before I could say anything - said 'it's wrong - we have to fix it'.  Very happy Mrs SILH.
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn’t you question anything before letting them get that far?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 28, 2020)

BT Sport.
No longer showing Pro14 of Scottish Football so tried to cancel my account to be told it still ran until December.
I mentioned that they had broken their agreement with me because the product that they strongly advertised was no longer available.
After a massive rant by me [very unusual] in which I may have mentioned that they need to drop the British from their BT Sport name and threatened them with all sorts of legal conundrums. I was told tough matey but we shall 'escalate' your complaint and someone will get back to you in 2 to 3 days.

20 mins later I received an email saying that I had not had a copy of the latest T&C's so I can cancel straight away. Aye right.
Sadly my £££s are now adding to the Murdoch empire.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			BT Sport.
No longer showing Pro14 of Scottish Football so tried to cancel my account to be told it still ran until December.
I mentioned that they had broken their agreement with me because the product that they strongly advertised was no longer available.
After a massive rant by me [very unusual] in which I may have mentioned that they need to drop the British from their BT Sport name and threatened them with all sorts of legal conundrums. I was told tough matey but we shall 'escalate' your complaint and someone will get back to you in 2 to 3 days.

20 mins later I received an email saying that I had not had a copy of the latest T&C's so I can cancel straight away. Aye right.
*Sadly my £££s are now adding to the Murdoch empire*.
		
Click to expand...

I can add some cheer to your day. Murdoch sold Sky a few years ago. It is now owned by Comcast. However good or bad they may be, I know nothing about them, at least it is no longer him


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Why wouldn’t you question anything before letting them get that far?
		
Click to expand...

Quite simple really. The mistake only became apparent after the work they did that day.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Quite simple really. The mistake only became apparent after the work they did that day.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps (having re read your initial post about it) that both sides have “assumed” certain things, and perhaps you should have been more specific in your initial instructions and guidance.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 28, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Reading and hearing about everyone who has saved a fortune during the lockdown. Am I the only one not to be any better off? (OK I know a huge amount of people have been laid off etc) but even furloughed people I know were financially better off not working! A mate of mine who did not get furloughed reckons he is easily over 8k up due to COVID. Taking payment holidays on stuff he didn't need to etc. But just in general those who just carried on like me, I am actually worse off I reckon than normal... Anyway, I still have a job, etc. Just a random irritation, so don't @ me any 'you should be thankful' etc..
		
Click to expand...

Payment holidays on stuff he didn't need to? He hasn't saved anything then has he? Just put it off a bit. Managed to half my credit card, but not saved much. Spent most of the petrol money on internet shopping.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



*Payment holidays on stuff he didn't need to? He hasn't saved anything then has he? Just put it off a bit.* Managed to half my credit card, but not saved much. Spent most of the petrol money on internet shopping.
		
Click to expand...

There is a surprising number of people that I have spoken to who do not get this . It isn't hard to understand is it?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 28, 2020)

Yep, not saved much here. Ended up spending what I saved on stuff for the house and garden, oh and wine, lots of wine.


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Yep, not saved much here. Ended up spending what I saved on stuff for the house and garden, oh and wine, lots of wine.
		
Click to expand...


haha that sounds familiar (Sainsbury on 25% off if you buy 6 this weekend  )


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2020)

I've been over £200 quid a month better off simply from not having to use public transport, and probably another £100 a month better off from not going to the pub. Spent a bit of it on golf stuff to be fair... and a Download ticket.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 28, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Yep, not saved much here. Ended up spending what I saved on stuff for the house and garden, oh and wine, lots of wine.
		
Click to expand...

£1.50 a bottle if you make it yourself


----------



## GB72 (Aug 28, 2020)

bobmac said:



			£1.50 a bottle if you make it yourself  

Click to expand...

Yes but that needs planning in advance. I have a wine merchant that does same day delivery


----------



## Rooter (Aug 28, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Payment holidays on stuff he didn't need to? He hasn't saved anything then has he? Just put it off a bit. Managed to half my credit card, but not saved much. Spent most of the petrol money on internet shopping.
		
Click to expand...

His mortgage for example, he saved 4500 in repayments for 3 months say. His monthly new payment is 15 quid more now. Yes, he will pay it back eventually, but I wouldn't mind a cash injection like that at mortgage rates and terms....


----------



## Rooter (Aug 28, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Yep, not saved much here. Ended up spending what I saved on stuff for the house and garden, oh and wine, lots of wine.
		
Click to expand...

Not all wasted then!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Perhaps (having re read your initial post about it) that both sides have “assumed” certain things, and perhaps you should have been more specific in your initial instructions and guidance.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps - however the instruction for the path was to have a straight path from our gate to the porch - black and red tiled ‘diamond’ pattern bordered with traditional rope edging with a new step up to our front door porch and new step up from the pavement to the path.  You can’t do a proper tiling if the pairs of opposite sides of the rectangle aren’t parallel.  

The mistake was that they didn’t check to make 100% sure the steps forming opposite ends of the path were parallel. And they have accepted that as a mistake rather than a lack of clarity on our part.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2020)

Rooter said:



			His mortgage for example, he saved 4500 in repayments for 3 months say. His monthly new payment is 15 quid more now. Yes, he will pay it back eventually, but I wouldn't mind a cash injection like that at mortgage rates and terms....
		
Click to expand...

You may be able to do something similar without a payment holiday.

With about 10yrs of our mortgage to go our monthly payment of £1500 was crippling us and we needed to reduce our monthly payments.  I extended the repayment period for our loan by 5yrs and that knocked it down to £1000/month.  We would have ended up paying a fair bit more over the 15yrs, however the £500 a month enabled us to breath, and I knew that we’d be able to clear a lump sum after 10 and it would then be easily manageable for the remaining 5.

As it happens circumstances and events have meant that we were able to clear it all with 10 yrs of the extended period still to run.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 28, 2020)

Grown adults moaning about a football shirt.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 28, 2020)

Giving someone availability for a meeting and then getting an invite for a time you aren't available.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 28, 2020)

Refusing someone's application and telling them not to resubmit it until they have spoken to me, in order to sort out the issues.  Applicant does not phone, sends an email saying they don't understand what the problem is (that much was thunderingly apparent from the application) and resubmits another wrong application which has also been refused.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 28, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Snow White? 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

So which dwarf misses out?


----------



## Beedee (Aug 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Packet of cookies with _seven_ cookies in it. That's just the worst number of cookies. Why would you have a prime number of cookies? So you can't share them evenly between two, or three, or four people/portions. Stupid. Put eight in so you can share evenly, or nine and you've got three lots of three, or even six would be fine, but seven - who's idea was that? Daft.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I'm confused about the whole idea of sharing packets of cookies!  When did that sort of madness start?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 28, 2020)

Traminator said:



			None, she's on a diet 🙂😉
		
Click to expand...

She'll have the broken one as the calories will have fallen out.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2020)

Hair clippers packing up.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 29, 2020)

Rooter said:



			His mortgage for example, he saved 4500 in repayments for 3 months say. His monthly new payment is 15 quid more now. Yes, he will pay it back eventually, but I wouldn't mind a cash injection like that at mortgage rates and terms....
		
Click to expand...

we took advantage of that, costed us £15 pm i think.......... but I overpay by £105 so now only overpay by £90... so my mortgage hasnt changed still £1300

the saved 3 months mortgage really gave us a nice amount to buy outright a new 7 seater for the twins


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 29, 2020)

Our TV is 6 yrs old, I bought it the day before the start of the 2014 World Cup so I can remember the year. It's an LG, has a good picture, it's a good size. We can watch Amazon on it but not the football on Amazon. Last night we went to watch a film on Now TV and got the message there that it was no longer supported on the TV. It's not that old but it looks like it is becoming technologically obsolete. 

I know the answer and I would normally enjoy the process of buying a new TV but it seems slightly before its time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 29, 2020)

For some unfathomable reason my wife’s laptop does not detect my monitor When they are connected - the monitor that I use daily plugged into my own laptop.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 29, 2020)

My new wedge is set to arrive about 20 mins after I'll have to leave to go and play golf. I just checked the driver progress map, and the vehicle was literally three minutes walk from my house - but 1 hour 45 minutes by road apparently. I was almost tempted to run out there and flag him down!


----------



## Dando (Aug 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hair clippers packing up.  

Click to expand...

I really hope they didn’t pack half way through your hair cut.
That would be so unfortunate and I wouldn’t find it at all funny


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our TV is 6 yrs old, I bought it the day before the start of the 2014 World Cup so I can remember the year. It's an LG, has a good picture, it's a good size. We can watch Amazon on it but not the football on Amazon. Last night we went to watch a film on Now TV and got the message there that it was no longer supported on the TV. It's not that old but it looks like it is becoming technologically obsolete.

I know the answer and I would normally enjoy the process of buying a new TV but it seems slightly before its time.
		
Click to expand...


Buy a cheap NUC PC with Win10, load Netflix, Amazon, Now TV and anything else you want on it and stick it behind the TV.
Miles cheaper than upgrading to a new TV and far superior to anything built into modern TV's plus it will be updated for years.
If you want it on a different PC just pick it up and plug it in, they're tiny!


----------



## User62651 (Aug 29, 2020)

When you get notification pings on your phone yet when you check what it is there is nothing there at all. Happens regularly. An app that wants to communicate yet retain anonymity?😠


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 29, 2020)

Came off the course today and somebody had parked directly behind me....and some moron had parked directly in front. Boxed in. Thick as mince.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2020)

Dando said:



			I really hope they didn’t pack half way through your hair cut.
That would be so unfortunate and *I wouldn’t find it at all funny*

Click to expand...

Fibber.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2020)

Knowing that I should have been in Wembley Stadium this evening with friends watching The Eagles.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our TV is 6 yrs old, I bought it the day before the start of the 2014 World Cup so I can remember the year. It's an LG, has a good picture, it's a good size. We can watch Amazon on it but not the football on Amazon. Last night we went to watch a film on Now TV and got the message there that it was no longer supported on the TV. It's not that old but it looks like it is becoming technologically obsolete.

I know the answer and I would normally enjoy the process of buying a new TV but it seems slightly before its time.
		
Click to expand...

Think it’s because electrical goods are only really covered for 6 years under consumer goods act. After that they don’t have to.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 30, 2020)

Having my worst competitive round ever in the first round of the club champs. That in itself was mildly irritating but is being compounded by the fact that the second round was postponed a week due to the weather and the humungous whiteboard with my horrendous score is still up in the clubhouse!


----------



## User62651 (Aug 30, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Having my worst competitive round ever in the first round of the club champs. That in itself was mildly irritating but is being compounded by the fact that the second round was postponed a week due to the weather and the humungous whiteboard with my horrendous score is still up in the clubhouse!
		
Click to expand...

Embrace it, you're just giving the opposition a sporting chance!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 30, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Embrace it, you're just giving the opposition a sporting chance!
		
Click to expand...

Oh they've got a great chance - just the 14 shots to make up on Tuesday 

I'm past being overly concerned about such things but people keep saying to David "what happened to Amanda?!"


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 30, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Having my worst competitive round ever in the first round of the club champs. That in itself was mildly irritating but is being compounded by the fact that the second round was postponed a week due to the weather and the humungous whiteboard with my horrendous score is still up in the clubhouse!
		
Click to expand...

Always look on the bright side, relax and go for it in the 2nd round, you've nothing to lose so just enjoy your round  They can have a bad round tooooo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2020)

Trying to watch the sport on TV this afternoon and the little darling next door decided to start kicking a ball against the side wall of our house. When I put my head outside after about 10 minutes the idiot father said "it's only a little ball". In which case matey you won't mind your sun kicking it against your wall once you've moved the bins and all that crap against the side of your house. Thought not.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 30, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Golf. Golf happened. But you'll bounceback next time.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed and he said the same - "she had a great par on 9 but with her 3rd tee shot it was actually an 8"  Never been ob there so decided to do it twice!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 30, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed and he said the same - "she had a great par on 9 but with her 3rd tee shot it was actually an 8"  Never been ob there so decided to do it twice!!
		
Click to expand...

Brings back some happy memories for me, way back in the mid 80s.
Our works club champions day final, played at St Andrews old course.
Basically a scratch head to head between me then a 9h/c and my work mate.
I'm 5 strokes down standing on the 11th  tee, but really not being playing that bad.
He tees first and goes in the front left bunker, takes 9  , I sink a long putt for a 2 so I'm 2 strokes up 
He brings it back to all square by the 16th, I had a lucky par on 17.
Then to cap it all, my chip from the Valley of Sin to 4 inches @ the 18th, with a dozen or so Chinese spectators/ tourists watching and screaming he a pro aso asol.  when I sank the par putt


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 31, 2020)

Red tape.

At 10:30 the midwife came to do tests on the twins to send them home at 11 but then said sorry we missed this bit we need s Dr and their aren't any until tomorrow 

Then a Dr comes and he said it's fine

Now at midnight one hour later the midwife's are saying it's too late for the twins to go home (like they know what time it is)

Hold on your position wasn't high enough to sign off what a Dr had to sign off an hour ago but now it's high enough to overrule a drs decision


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed and he said the same - "she had a great par on 9 but with her 3rd tee shot it was actually an 8"  Never been ob there so decided to do it twice!!
		
Click to expand...


watched a scratch golfer hit a 4th provisional (playing 9) off a par 3 tee in club champs one year! 

tomorrows another day and you'll have plenty of good days, the bad days make them better


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2020)

The system clock in my CCTV recorder has decided it will only run for 60 minutes then return back 60 minutes, repeat repeat.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Red tape.

At 10:30 the midwife came to do tests on the twins to send them home at 11 but then said sorry we missed this bit we need s Dr and their aren't any until tomorrow 

Then a Dr comes and he said it's fine

Now at midnight one hour later the midwife's are saying it's too late for the twins to go home (like they know what time it is)

Hold on your position wasn't high enough to sign off what a Dr had to sign off an hour ago but now it's high enough to overrule a drs decision
		
Click to expand...

Time, your time, has no meaning in the NHS. It is one of the great frustrations of the organisation.

Congratulations by the way 👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 31, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Time, your time, has no meaning in the NHS. It is one of the great frustrations of the organisation.

Congratulations by the way 👍
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 😊

The wife gave the midwife some words

She claimed the Dr said she couldn't go and stuff so my wife just looked her in eye and goes well he told me that he was happy and his boss was too. Also you just put my babies notes in her sisters file.

Apparently a Dr was there and the midwife left and the Dr went "and some people just need to be spoken to like that. Well done'


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 31, 2020)

The NHS for all it's positives seems to think it's fine to hold you prisoner..

My wife was ready to be discharged at midnight 

They promised first thing this morning 

Then at 10 it was 1 hour max.

She has been signed off by the Dr
Got all the test results ...
Got her meds...

Still waiting at 11:30

Almost up to 12 hours now..

Considering the need for beds and her taking up an entire room you would think they would make it a priority to get her out

Quick edit at 11:45 they brought the next lady and baby up for the room as they were told my wife was discharged

Zero communication


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			The NHS for all it's positives seems to think it's fine to hold you prisoner..

My wife was ready to be discharged at midnight

They promised first thing this morning

Then at 10 it was 1 hour max.

She has been signed off by the Dr
Got all the test results ...
Got her meds...

Still waiting at 11:30

Almost up to 12 hours now..

Considering the need for beds and her taking up an entire room you would think they would make it a priority to get her out
		
Click to expand...

Been there and done it.

Hopefully they will be out soon.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 31, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Been there and done it.

Hopefully they will be out soon.
		
Click to expand...

Being walked out to the drop off point now 😃


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			The NHS for all it's positives seems to think it's fine to hold you prisoner..

My wife was ready to be discharged at midnight

They promised first thing this morning

Then at 10 it was 1 hour max.

She has been signed off by the Dr
Got all the test results ...
Got her meds...

Still waiting at 11:30

Almost up to 12 hours now..

Considering the need for beds and her taking up an entire room you would think they would make it a priority to get her out

Quick edit at 11:45 they brought the next lady and baby up for the room as they were told my wife was discharged

Zero communication
		
Click to expand...

looks like things haven't improved in the last 25 year then!!!

had the same when i broke my knee in seven places in 1995, doc signed me free to go at 8pm was still sitting in the bed the next day at lunchtime. they were only waiting on a porter to take me to the pick up point... madness


----------



## chellie (Aug 31, 2020)

Biting insects. Beggars got me on my face on Thursday and now on my arm today. I obviously missed a bit on my arm with my smidge. I never put insect repellent on my face so not much I could do there. HID has also been bitten on his face today.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Thanks 😊

The wife gave the midwife some words

She claimed the Dr said she couldn't go and stuff so my wife just looked her in eye and goes well he told me that he was happy and his boss was too. Also you just put my babies notes in her sisters file.

Apparently a Dr was there and the midwife left and the Dr went "and some people just need to be spoken to like that. Well done'
		
Click to expand...

Things don’t change, 19 years ago my eldest was born by Caesarian after an 18 hour Labour, he had to go in an incubator under sun lamps because he was jaundice. Somehow the nurse bungled it and next morning his jaundice was far worse. The wife done her nut at the Nurses. Later I had a read of her notes and it said “Mother very emotional” 😂

Congratulations and all the best btw👍


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Red tape.

At 10:30 the midwife came to do tests on the twins to send them home at 11 but then said sorry we missed this bit we need s Dr and their aren't any until tomorrow

Then a Dr comes and he said it's fine

Now at midnight one hour later the midwife's are saying it's too late for the twins to go home (like they know what time it is)

Hold on your position wasn't high enough to sign off what a Dr had to sign off an hour ago but now it's high enough to overrule a drs decision
		
Click to expand...

When my son was born they sent us home at 3am. After 3 days I was really hoping they would've kept them in.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 31, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Things don’t change, 19 years ago my eldest was born by Caesarian after an 18 hour Labour, he had to go in an incubator under sun lamps because he was jaundice. Somehow the nurse bungled it and next morning his jaundice was far worse. The wife done her nut at the Nurses. Later I had a read of her notes and it said “Mother very emotional” 😂

Congratulations and all the best btw👍
		
Click to expand...

I had the opposite of this, "dad's eager to go home."


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Things don’t change, 19 years ago my eldest was born by Caesarian after an 18 hour Labour, he had to go in an incubator under sun lamps because he was jaundice. Somehow the nurse bungled it and next morning his jaundice was far worse. The wife done her nut at the Nurses. Later I had a read of her notes and it said “Mother very emotional” 😂

Congratulations and all the best btw👍
		
Click to expand...

A friend of my wife suffered in the vaginal mesh scandal. Before the numbers became fully apparent her consultant and the hospital were constantly denying there was an issue, claimed she had a low pain threshold, suggested she was making it up. At one meeting she took particular umbrage at this approach, she was in constant pain and will be on drugs for the rest of her life to manage it, and gave them all barrels. The consultant, a woman, turned to her husband and asked 'is she always that emotional ' 😳😳. They were so shocked by the comment that they just sat speechless. They are still angry to this day about that sentence, can't say I blame them.


----------



## chellie (Sep 1, 2020)

The bite on my arm is swelling up nicely. Been out to the shops and Christmas stuff is on the shelves


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 1, 2020)

Use of the phrase "U-Turn".    Whenever a decision by the Government is changed, it is immediately decried as a U-Turn irrespective of whether it is good or bad.    And yet if they didn't do anything, they would be accused of ignoring facts, complacency etc.    

And yes certain members of the tabloid press might just be guilty of fanning the flames on this one.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 1, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Use of the phrase "U-Turn".    Whenever a decision by the Government is changed, it is immediately decried as a U-Turn irrespective of whether it is good or bad.    And yet if they didn't do anything, they would be accused of ignoring facts, complacency etc.   

And yes certain members of the tabloid press might just be guilty of fanning the flames on this one.
		
Click to expand...

The issue is that this government has shown time and time again that they ignore the experts and the U-turn is generally avoidable if they’d do the right thing in the first place - see going into lockdown, face masks, A-level results...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2020)

Looks like some Windows 10 update to my wife’s laptop has resulted in it not being able to detect a second monitor.  Thought it might just be my monitor that was the issue - but tried her own this morning and that’s not being detected either.  Really, really irritating and struggling to work out how to sort it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Is it connected to the laptop and switched on?

Have you tried switching the laptop off and on again?

#ITHelpdesk #50QuidPlease
		
Click to expand...

Yup to all 😘 Though I haven’t tried connecting the laptop to either monitor using a different VGA cable.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 1, 2020)

The mouse on my works computer is playing silly beggars. It is multi clicking when I am only clicking once and doing some other random stuff. I have ordered another, I've checked by plugging in a colleagues mouse and that is the fault, but I am having a frustrating day having to do simple things multiple times as it is not doing as it is supposed to.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2020)

Kaz said:



			On a less jokey note. I'm sure you've done this too but whenever I've had issues with this I've been able to resolve it by going into the control panel (settings), hitting the "detect" button, changing the multiple displays settings etc. Usually need to do this with a display that hasn't been connected to the device before. Maybe the OS upgrade reset something?
		
Click to expand...

Done all that. And the laptop has stopped detecting additional monitors - click on Detect and message is No Monitors Detected.  When I have one connected and it was detected until before the weekend.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 1, 2020)

Probably belongs in a different thread but we'll just say GOLF...

Just the 15 shots better today than last week...


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 1, 2020)

ITV's Good Morning Britain [ today ], Piers Morgan v Piers Corbyn + others on  remote multi screen conversations/ interviews.
An absolute rabble , why don't they limit the time allowed for replies, or automatically turn the mic off, when it's not their turn to speak/reply/ or talking too much poo ,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Probably belongs in a different thread but we'll just say GOLF...

Just the 15 shots better today than last week...
		
Click to expand...

Bask in the improvement. Look at the pros and even they are capable of having a poor round and a double digit improvement (or vice versa). Golf is simply unpredictable


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Rumour has it that wasn't difficult 😘😅
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha that is indeed very true. Did get a wee cut though which was unexpected given last week!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 1, 2020)

Turned the cricket off to watch the darts only to find Andy Goldstein presenting the darts, switched right back to the cricket.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			😂 😂 😂 😂
		
Click to expand...

I literally can’t bear him. He’s the Stephen Mulhearn of sport.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I literally can’t bear him. He’s the Stephen Mulhearn of sport.
		
Click to expand...

Is being a united fan part of it?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2020)

The washer/dryer has started emitting a very odd smell. We've cleaned the filter, the rubber seal, aired it out, used bi-carb, and it still hasn't gone. Looks like we need a plumber.


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 2, 2020)

No, you need an appliance engineer (probably). Plumbers tend not to repair washing machines 

What sort of smell, stinky dirty, or electrical burning?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			No, you need an appliance engineer (probably). Plumbers tend not to repair washing machines 

What sort of smell, stinky dirty, or electrical burning?
		
Click to expand...

Erm, neither. I honestly can't describe it. Maybe like burnt trash. It seems to be less bad if we don't use the dryer function, but I can't confirm that.


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 2, 2020)

Very difficult to diagnose without seeing/smelling it.
Try running a proper cleaner through it on a hot wash, but as long as you're sure it isn't burning of any kind then you should be ok to carry on using it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 2, 2020)

Lazy scruffy dog owners who don’t pick their dog’s No2 up!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 2, 2020)

Google Earth
Don't get me wrong, a brilliant thing but....
When you exit street view, sometimes it zooms out to about 100 metres looking down which is perfect but other times it zooms out 2KM and all you get is this...




Does anyone know why please?


----------



## chellie (Sep 2, 2020)

Antibiotics needed for the insect bites


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 2, 2020)

The colour red dominating the page. Some sort of advert, I suppose.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 2, 2020)

chellie said:



			Antibiotics needed for the insect bites

Click to expand...

Ouch. Been there. Risk of cellulitis when they get really nasty.


----------



## chellie (Sep 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Ouch. Been there. Risk of cellulitis when they get really nasty.
		
Click to expand...

Trust me to get bitten in the areas I missed. Must spray more next time.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 2, 2020)

Letter from letting agent asking for their fees when the tenant did not pay for 6 months. They failed to collect the rent or make sure the tenant met their agreed obligations... but worst of all, losing the references and making the insurance null and void. When this was highlighted they came back with how hard they worked... well really if that was hard work I would hate to see slacking. Totally disgusted, we will not be paying, sometimes you lose and we have lost, so all involved lose as well. I understand the C19 rule about not booting people out on the street, but where is the support for landlords? This was a total mickey take.
I really want to bin them but the wife won’t, the new tenant is signed up, but I figure the property rents itself due to location. 🤬🤬😡


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 2, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Letter from letting agent asking for their fees when the tenant did not pay for 6 months. They failed to collect the rent or make sure the tenant met their agreed obligations... but worst of all, losing the references and making the insurance null and void. When this was highlighted they came back with how hard they worked... well really if that was hard work I would hate to see slacking. Totally disgusted, we will not be paying, sometimes you lose and we have lost, so all involved lose as well. I understand the C19 rule about not booting people out on the street, but where is the support for landlords? This was a total mickey take.
I really want to bin them but the wife won’t, the new tenant is signed up, but I figure the property rents itself due to location. 🤬🤬😡
		
Click to expand...

I have dealt with letting agencies from the other side as a contractor. You would be shocked to the core at their attitudes and their behavior towards both landlords and tenants alike.
They are the lowest of the low!
In the 26 years I've been self employed and having dealt with dozens and dozens of them, I've only come across one letting agent that actually has any morals, they are a married couple who I've been dealing with for over ten years.
The rest are a bunch of scumbags in my experience.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2020)

Idiots under 25 on the train without face masks. I thought barrier staff (where these exist such as Reading) are supposed to be challenging people and refuse travel. These got on there so why aren't they doing what was asked. Heck there is even transport police station at Reading so easy to have got an officer out to give assistance in case of any issue. If no-one takes responsibility, and it still boils down to the individuals themselves taking this pandemic seriously and realise even though they are young they aren't immune and aren't immortal then we aren't going to make a long term dent in any R number


----------



## Slab (Sep 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The washer/dryer has started emitting a very odd smell. We've cleaned the filter, the rubber seal, aired it out, used bi-carb, and it still hasn't gone. Looks like we need a plumber. 

Click to expand...

Scented candle might sort it out, or just leave the back door open a bit


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Idiots under 25 on the train without face masks. I thought barrier staff (where these exist such as Reading) are supposed to be challenging people and refuse travel. These got on there so why aren't they doing what was asked. Heck there is even transport police station at Reading so easy to have got an officer out to give assistance in case of any issue. If no-one takes responsibility, and it still boils down to the individuals themselves taking this pandemic seriously and realise even though they are young they aren't immune and aren't immortal then we aren't going to make a long term dent in any R number
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they were masked up until they were actually on the train, then they took them off?


----------



## banjofred (Sep 3, 2020)

Slab said:



			Scented candle might sort it out, or just leave the back door open a bit
		
Click to expand...

Our washer is a little further from the outlet than it should be.....ours gets a bit whiffy occasionally, but my wife runs a cycle with the hottest water it can make that seems to fix it.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 3, 2020)

Old fart musicians who wear back to front Kangol flat caps.
Now that's a proper random one 😂


----------



## chrisd (Sep 3, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Letter from letting agent asking for their fees when the tenant did not pay for 6 months. They failed to collect the rent or make sure the tenant met their agreed obligations... but worst of all, losing the references and making the insurance null and void. When this was highlighted they came back with how hard they worked... well really if that was hard work I would hate to see slacking. Totally disgusted, we will not be paying, sometimes you lose and we have lost, so all involved lose as well. I understand the C19 rule about not booting people out on the street, but where is the support for landlords? This was a total mickey take.
I really want to bin them but the wife won’t, the new tenant is signed up, but I figure the property rents itself due to location. 🤬🤬😡
		
Click to expand...

I had problems years ago with my first let, the people referenced never lived there, they installed their (adult) kids who never paid rent fouled up the place etc etc - I took the agents to the small claims court and won a large sum to cover the losses


----------



## Slab (Sep 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Surely all their clothes will end up covered in wax?
		
Click to expand...

That would get right on my wick!


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 3, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I had problems years ago with my first let, the people referenced never lived there, they installed their (adult) kids who never paid rent fouled up the place etc etc - I took the agents to the small claims court and won a large sum to cover the losses
		
Click to expand...

Ah this sounds interesting, the tenants seem to have got away Scott free, I was surprised that the agent did not make provisions to collect all arrears. But as you can tell I need to read up on the subject!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 3, 2020)

In my case it was down to the agent to find a suitable tenant, to collect the rent and after the 1st payment no more rent was paid and the house was left in an appalling state. I did a " small claim in the County Court" against the agent for clearly not finding a suitable tenant which they argued was not their fault as they sub let the checking to another business - they were bound to lose that argument (and did so) they advised me not to bang on the tenants door as that could be deemed "harrassment" but didnt do enough to collect rent themselves so they lost that argument too and I claimed the cost of clearing, cleaning and redecorating and repairing the house to the standard it was, as well as the rent their negligence cost me, as this was all down to their negligence in choosing an inappropriate tenant. I also claimed expenses for taking the time off to attend Court.

I won hands down on Contract Law and received enough to cover all my losses until I could re let the property.
As the people living in the property were not the signed tenants I didn't bother with any claim against them as the agent ended up paying everything  - he wasnt happy !


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 3, 2020)

House of Commons still having only very a low numbers of MP's in at any one time yet Schools are back fully with all teachers and students expected to attend.

Smacks of double standards to me....


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 3, 2020)

saving_par said:



			House of Commons still having only very a low numbers of MP's in at any one time yet Schools are back fully with all teachers and students expected to attend.

Smacks of double standards to me....
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but if a case of covid sweeps the HOC and they're all in then it's nationwide shut down. 

Schools are filled with the lowest risk category. Harsh reality. What else can we do? Home school and furlough forever?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 3, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Maybe, but if a case of covid sweeps the HOC and they're all in then it's nationwide shut down.

Schools are filled with the lowest risk category. Harsh reality. What else can we do? Home school and furlough forever?
		
Click to expand...

Surely they go back to working from home and video conferencing if covid strikes? 

Go back to the workplace like the rest of us are being encouraged to do.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 3, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Surely they go back to working from home and video conferencing if covid strikes?

Go back to the workplace like the rest of us are being encouraged to do.
		
Click to expand...

I’d imagine the Average age of sitting mp‘s to be north of 50. There’s also a lot less of them and so them being at home and not out contributing to the economy has less of an effect than the millions who have been furloughed (politicians have still worked) Staying at home and getting paid for nothing. 

I have kids and don’t want them to be guinea pigs, but if there is an outbreak at school, The likelihood is that they will all be fine.
Statistically that’s not the case for a group of middle aged people.

Whilst we all like to grumble about them, we have to accept that they play a massive role in our society And need to be protected.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2020)

john boyega


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 3, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I’d imagine the Average age of sitting mp‘s to be north of 50. There’s also a lot less of them and so them being at home and not out contributing to the economy has less of an effect than the millions who have been furloughed (politicians have still worked) Staying at home and getting paid for nothing.

I have kids and don’t want them to be guinea pigs, but if there is an outbreak at school, The likelihood is that they will all be fine.
Statistically that’s not the case for a group of middle aged people.

Whilst we all like to grumble about them, we have to accept that they play a massive role in our society And need to be protected.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree re kids.

I personally think we need a fully functioning Parliament with government accountability and hopefully some leadership in evidence.


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Surely all their clothes will end up covered in wax?
		
Click to expand...

But at least they’ll smell nice


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			john boyega
		
Click to expand...

He has come across as very whiny. Great reply by Michael Rappaport, a fellow actor.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 3, 2020)

saving_par said:



			House of Commons still having only very a low numbers of MP's in at any one time yet Schools are back fully with all teachers and students expected to attend.

Smacks of double standards to me....
		
Click to expand...


Long may this continue. The country seems to be getting along fine without them all bickering together trying to actually justify why they are there.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He has come across as very whiny. Great reply by Michael Rappaport, a fellow actor.
		
Click to expand...

He can't accept that his lack of acting ability doesn't fit his agenda 

He still had a big part in a huge franchise .. was paid millions .. yet isn't happy?

Sorry but why not speak up before the film comes out ? Wait until your paid eh

Just comes accross a moaner


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 3, 2020)

Quite frankly the acting across the whole franchise was poor, apart from Harrison And Carrie ofc.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He has come across as very whiny. Great reply by Michael Rappaport, a fellow actor.
		
Click to expand...

A very polite reply I thought aswell

Just been completely shot down with "stay out of black buisness"

Why does everything have to come down to race

Say him and driver had been cast the other way round and was driver who was sidelined not an eyelid would batter

Yet would we then hear about the bad guy was black.. ffs

Didn't hear this much outrage about Darth vaders voice being changed in the 70s


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 3, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			A very polite reply I thought aswell

Just been completely shot down with "stay out of black buisness"

Why does everything have to come down to race

Say him and driver had been cast the other way round and was driver who was sidelined not an eyelid would batter

Yet would we then hear about the bad guy was black.. ffs

Didn't hear this much outrage about Darth vaders voice being changed in the 70s
		
Click to expand...

I'm  not sure a west country accent would've carried the same menace🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			A very polite reply I thought aswell

Just been completely shot down with "stay out of black buisness"

Why does everything have to come down to race

Say him and driver had been cast the other way round and was driver who was sidelined not an eyelid would batter

Yet would we then hear about the bad guy was black.. ffs

Didn't hear this much outrage about Darth vaders voice being changed in the 70s
		
Click to expand...

I've no doubt there are genuine complaints in the film industry but this isn't one of them. Taking on and bad mouthing Disney 😳, this may well be the start of his indie film career.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've no doubt there are genuine complaints in the film industry but this isn't one of them. Taking on and bad mouthing Disney 😳, this may well be the start of his indie film career.
		
Click to expand...

Not his smartest move.. I mean without wanting to sound harsh but I don't see disney canceling black panther 2.. it's such a powerful movie.. a young black actor is needed to replace the late Chadwick. Tragically taken to young. John could have maybe been cast as a previous actor they have worked with and rates well with audiences .. but no run your mouth off about a non issue .. way to talk yourself out of a job


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2020)

Driving from Maidstone to Weymouth, towing the caravan and not seeing mile upon mile of traffic behind me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2020)

Men with ponytails


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			Driving from Maidstone to Weymouth, towing the caravan and not seeing mile upon mile of traffic behind me
		
Click to expand...

Should have driven slower then!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Should have driven slower then!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely and not used indicators. Thought that was obligatory


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Should have driven slower then!
		
Click to expand...

I’ll remember that on the way back


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 4, 2020)

Dando said:



			Driving from Maidstone to Weymouth, towing the caravan and not seeing mile upon mile of traffic behind me
		
Click to expand...

We told you to repair the rear view mirrors and get some wing mirrors fitted but did you listen ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2020)

Trying to get out early and the to do list for today growing longer and longer


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Old fart musicians who wear back to front Kangol flat caps.
Now that's a proper random one 😂
		
Click to expand...

Oi , watch it


----------



## GB72 (Sep 4, 2020)

When you leave someone a detailed voicemail message and get a call later saying they missed a call from you. Yes, you missed the call, I left all of the information you needed in voicemail message and you call me rather than listen to it.


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2020)

GB72 said:



			When you leave someone a detailed voicemail message and get a call later saying they missed a call from you. Yes, you missed the call, I left all of the information you needed in voicemail message and you call me rather than listen to it.
		
Click to expand...


makes note to self, always check voicemail


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2020)

GB72 said:



			When you leave someone a detailed voicemail message and get a call later saying they missed a call from you. Yes, you missed the call, I left all of the information you needed in voicemail message and you call me rather than listen to it.
		
Click to expand...

I'll add to that sometimes phones don't tell about the voicemail so you end up calling back not realising it's there and look an idiot !!


----------



## Patster1969 (Sep 4, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Not his smartest move.. I mean without wanting to sound harsh but I don't see disney canceling black panther 2.. it's such a powerful movie.. a young black actor is needed to replace the late Chadwick. Tragically taken to young. John could have maybe been cast as a previous actor they have worked with and rates well with audiences .. but no run your mouth off about a non issue .. way to talk yourself out of a job
		
Click to expand...

Also a bit difficult to not have the main storyline about Rey & Kylo Ren when it's called Rise of Skywalker


----------



## GB72 (Sep 4, 2020)

Patster1969 said:



			Also a bit difficult to not have the main storyline about Rey & Kylo Ren when it's called Rise of Skywalker
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, plus his story ark, as with Poe's, was pretty much done in the first 2 films in the same way that Han etc were supporting characters in the third film with the focus on Luke and Vader.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Agreed, plus his story ark, as with Poe's, was pretty much done in the first 2 films in the same way that Han etc were supporting characters in the third film with the focus on Luke and Vader.
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe he claimed Poe was sidelined aswell 

Didn't he end up general of the resistance? And finn ended up risking his life to bring down a ship

Seem to very important part of a movie

Wasn't the original trilogy about Skywalker's ...... With Han a supporting character really. Didn't hear him complaining 

Then the whole 9 movies is called the Skywalker saga ......

Then he claims Disney pushed a black character and sidelined him............. Right so Disney Own marvel aswell... Who pushed a black hero. Gave him an entire movie ...

Just stinks of toys out the pram from one actor rather than an issue


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 4, 2020)

Having to wear face masks. Yes I know why, but we didn't have to when things were really bad and now we are things are still getting worse than they were before we started to wear them. 
It really depresses me when I have to wear it. Walking around the the supermarket is the worst as it takes the longest time. I can actually feel myself getting more and more depressed. It's a huge relief to me when I exit the store and I rip the damn thing off.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 4, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Having to wear face masks. Yes I know why, but we didn't have to when things were really bad and now we are things are still getting worse than they were before we started to wear them.
It really depresses me when I have to wear it. Walking around the the supermarket is the worst as it takes the longest time. I can actually feel myself getting more and more depressed. It's a huge relief to me when I exit the store and I rip the damn thing off.
		
Click to expand...

Surely it's not that big a deal is it, when you think what you are helping to prevent. Both for you and others.?
There are many other worse things in life for  a lot of people without letting wearing a mask being something to worry about.
It is a temporary thing, that's all.


----------



## Slime (Sep 4, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Having to wear face masks. Yes I know why, but we didn't have to when things were really bad and now we are things are still getting worse than they were before we started to wear them.
It really depresses me when I have to wear it. Walking around the the supermarket is the worst as it takes the longest time. I can actually feel myself getting more and more depressed. It's a huge relief to me when I exit the store and I rip the damn thing off.
		
Click to expand...




Swinglowandslow said:



			Surely it's not that big a deal is it, when you think what you are helping to prevent. Both for you and others.?
There are many other worse things in life for  a lot of people without letting wearing a mask being something to worry about.
It is a temporary thing, that's all.
		
Click to expand...

It's just his random irritation, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2020)

Well, the school run is back...with a vengeance.
3.15 today and, virtually,  the whole town was gridlocked.
Admittedly a couple of sets of roadworks didn't help but there was a massive increase in traffic volume, I guess, because parents are picking kids up from school so they don't have to use public transport 
Either way, if it stays like today its going to be a waste of time doing lessons between 3 and 5.......


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Having to wear face masks. Yes I know why, but we didn't have to when things were really bad and now we are things are still getting worse than they were before we started to wear them.
It really depresses me when I have to wear it. Walking around the the supermarket is the worst as it takes the longest time. I can actually feel myself getting more and more depressed. It's a huge relief to me when I exit the store and I rip the damn thing off.
		
Click to expand...

On the bright side, you look a lot better with the mask on, not seeing your crazy face . Take care pal


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 4, 2020)

Shops putting products after the checkouts on the way out of the store. It's supermarkets that seem to be the main culprits for doing this. The two nearest me currently have one way systems in place so all of these items are on the way out of the store. Am I supposed to pick one up, walk out of the store with it without paying, walk back around to the entrance and then to the tills to pay for it?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 4, 2020)

Just found out one of my best mates from down in Rotherham passed away earlier today.
Took me under his wing when I was a young wet behind the ear apprentice and had such great times with him. Taught me so much, had some amazing nights and made me the person I am whether that be good or bad.
Rip mate 🙈


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2020)

The housing market and overly smug estate agents


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2020)

This is a real random one..
Alex Scott...
More specifically the way she says Coca Cola in the latest CC adverts on radio..
I can't even say what it is about the way she says it but it irritates the hell out of me.....


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 5, 2020)

People who don't seem to be able to drive their cars without straying over the white line. It's there to indicate which side of the road you should be on. Stay on your side, it isn't hard.
Twice today I nearly hit a car coming in the opposite direction, who cut the corner.
Idiots.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 5, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			People who don't seem to be able to drive their cars without straying over the white line. It's there to indicate which side of the road you should be on. Stay on your side, it isn't hard.
Twice today I nearly hit a car coming in the opposite direction, who cut the corner.
Idiots.
		
Click to expand...

What’s wrong with using all the road? I was encouraged to do it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 5, 2020)

Eateries that insist on dumping rocket all over dishes when it is not mentioned on the menu.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 5, 2020)

Went to see my partners son in Coventry today (Birthday visit)
Saw 3 examples (2 from the same car) of the most dangerous ever overtaking manoeuvres, how I am not a witness to a fatal head on crash is beyond be
Got it all on dash cam, got half a mind to send it to the boys in blue,


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What’s wrong with using all the road? I was encouraged to do it.
		
Click to expand...

I was taught this too. 
Though I would only implement saving tyre tread race mode at suitable hours on private roads.


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2020)

Snowflakery.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What’s wrong with using all the road? I was encouraged to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Approaching a sharp blind bend left, doing about 5 mph, hugging the curb, I nearly get wiped out by a Mini using all of the road, doing about 40. I don't think they encourage that.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 5, 2020)

if I had been in my Merc, rather than my BMW, there would not have been room.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What’s wrong with using all the road? I was encouraged to do it.
		
Click to expand...

If there’s no other traffic maybe. Weren’t you a copper? Yikes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2020)

Losing my keys. Know I had them at the club as I locked my locker (and I checked they weren't in the door) but no idea after that. Been through the car several times, had the golf bag out twice (even HID had a good look) and checked the pockets of my golf trousers. Never heard them fall if I did drop them and just hoping someone hands them into the bar/office if they are at the club. Can only logically be in the bar or car park (I hope)


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Losing my keys. Know I had them at the club as I locked my locker (and I checked they weren't in the door) but no idea after that. Been through the car several times, had the golf bag out twice (even HID had a good look) and checked the pockets of my golf trousers. Never heard them fall if I did drop them and just hoping someone hands them into the bar/office if they are at the club. Can only logically be in the bar or car park (I hope)
		
Click to expand...

How did you get into the car to look..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			How did you get into the car to look..
		
Click to expand...

HID picked me up and drove


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 5, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			If there’s no other traffic maybe. Weren’t you a copper? Yikes.
		
Click to expand...

I know what he means,seems you don't. But I'm not surprised. The basic driving  test is exactly that- basic.. 
if he'd been a traffic patrol officer, what he says makes sense.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 6, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I know what he means,seems you don't. But I'm not surprised. The basic driving  test is exactly that- basic..
if he'd been a traffic patrol officer, what he says makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

He said it in direct response to someone clearly saying someone had impinged on his road space to the point of almost causing a crash. So no, if we take what he meant as being what he said...


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Losing my keys. Know I had them at the club as I locked my locker (and I checked they weren't in the door) but no idea after that. Been through the car several times, had the golf bag out twice (even HID had a good look) and checked the pockets of my golf trousers. Never heard them fall if I did drop them and just hoping someone hands them into the bar/office if they are at the club. Can only logically be in the bar or car park (I hope)
		
Click to expand...

I'll add.....bunches of keys in general.  Please can someone invent finger print entry to things.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			I'll add.....bunches of keys in general.  Please can someone invent finger print entry to things.
		
Click to expand...

Just need affordability as it's already here

Yale smart lock for houses... Can use your finger print 

(Or go old school have a coded lock added)

Cars if you go high end you can get this added to unlock and start remotely

https://carchabi.com/


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2020)

The guy with the irritating squeeky voice who seems to be on all the tv adverts nowadays, think he's currently annoying me on the Aldi ad.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 6, 2020)

A generation X irritation for these still being on the trees....


----------



## IainP (Sep 6, 2020)

Delivery from Amazon that I was expecting to go through the letterbox 😮🤨


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2020)

IainP said:



			Delivery from Amazon that I was expecting to go through the letterbox 😮🤨

View attachment 32287

Click to expand...

Just had similar 

I burnt my instant pot lid other day.. say burnt .. set it alight lol lid is £65 and out of stock so had to get whole new pot for £100 (random irritation for me)

However last time they just gave it to me in its box

This time the box was 4 times the size of the box and the pot is about the size of a 4 slice toaster


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 6, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			He said it in direct response to someone clearly saying someone had impinged on his road space to the point of almost causing a crash. So no, if we take what he meant as being what he said...
		
Click to expand...

Hey, relax.😀

BiM said it in response to the whole post which was predominantly Murph saying drivers should stay on their side of the road.
What Murph experienced was a bad case of driving. We all agree that cutting across a right hand bend is wrong. I'm sure BiM would too.
But what BiM said is true. Good driving can mean that you are prepared to use  more road than just " your side of the white line".
So, no, BiM was not saying that the case of driving that Murph described was OK.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			A generation X irritation for these still being on the trees....
View attachment 32284

Click to expand...

I just love conkers still. Can't resist them. End up with pockets full!!


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I just love conkers still. Can't resist them. End up with pockets full!!

View attachment 32289

Click to expand...

I’m the same, don’t know if it’s the the lovely colours or just memories associated with them but I always end up picking one or two up just to play with in my pocket when walking the dog.!😄


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			I’m the same, don’t know if it’s the the lovely colours or just memories associated with them but I always end up picking one or two up just to play with in my pocket when walking the dog.!😄
		
Click to expand...

Memories for sure but it's the gorgeous colour and shine. Nothing better than opening one fresh and finding a triple or just a huge single one. They feel so nice too.

I also chuck them randomly around and hope I die having been the provider of many trees for a generation that sadly don't know what they're missing!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 6, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			I’m the same, don’t know if it’s the the lovely colours or just memories associated with them but I always end up picking *one or two up just to play with in my pocket* when walking the dog.!😄
		
Click to expand...

Careful, this is a family friendly forum...


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Careful, this is a family friendly forum... 

Click to expand...

😂...I actually edited it, I originally put “Fiddle with” but when I read it I thought....hmm maybe change that!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 6, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			😂..*.I actually edited it*, I originally put “Fiddle with” but when I read it I thought....hmm maybe change that!
		
Click to expand...

A wise decision Sir.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2020)

A hangover that lasts all day. I definitely can't do big drinks anymore


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2020)

Soccer aid "ex pros" getting silly now. Barry retired last week!!!

David James is the correct age... 50.. want players like Gary linker, edger David's , teddy Sherringham 

Not players who have just retired


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Memories for sure but it's the gorgeous colour and shine. Nothing better than opening one fresh and finding a triple or just a huge single one. They feel so nice too.

I also chuck them randomly around and hope I die having been the provider of many trees for a generation that sadly don't know what they're missing!
		
Click to expand...

There is  "conker" tree on our course that is about 25/30 feet high. I grew it from a conker that I planted in a pot back in 1992.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 6, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Soccer aid "ex pros" getting silly now. Barry retired last week!!!

David James is the correct age... 50.. want players like Gary linker, edger David's , teddy Sherringham

Not players who have just retired
		
Click to expand...

Barry clattered Jeremy "Swaz" Lynch though, so was worth getting him in just for that. Barry clattering him is very much a "gladden the heart" but Lynch is very much a not-so random irritation. Can't stand him.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Barry clattered Jeremy "Swaz" Lynch though, so was worth getting him in just for that. Barry clattering him is very much a "gladden the heart" but Lynch is very much a not-so random irritation. Can't stand him.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of him lol 

Heskey is the type player we should be seeing.. retired 4 years ago 

Cole still looks half decent (both)

Evra aswell


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 6, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Never heard of him lol
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you, bloke's an absolute tit. Failed professional footballer, now a youtube free-styler/trick-shotter, claims he was told he was the best "on-the-ball player at Arsenal" during the invincibles era. Arrogant, entitled, apparently an absolute nightmare to work with (brands have apparently said they'll never work with him again after working with the F2 once, so good luck to the Soccer Aid people), he's the worst.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Lucky you, bloke's an absolute tit. Failed professional footballer, now a youtube free-styler/trick-shotter, claims he was told he was the best "on-the-ball player at Arsenal" during the invincibles era. Arrogant, entitled, apparently an absolute nightmare to work with (brands have apparently said they'll never work with him again after working with the F2 once, so good luck to the Soccer Aid people), he's the worst.
		
Click to expand...

Ah sounds a complete helmet


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Memories for sure but it's the gorgeous colour and shine. Nothing better than opening one fresh and finding a triple or just a huge single one. They feel so nice too.

I also chuck them randomly around and hope I die having been the provider of many trees for a generation that sadly don't know what they're missing!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, such a shame the kids don't seem to "devour" them like back in the day.
My mum had to put up with me Hi jacking the oven to bake the best, hoping for a "twentyer"  Or commandeering the vinegar to soak some.
Those were the days!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 7, 2020)

Full of cold. Brilliant....in September


----------



## bobmac (Sep 7, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Full of cold. Brilliant....in September
		
Click to expand...

Never mind, it will soon be Christmas.  🎅


----------



## rulefan (Sep 7, 2020)

My wife and I play on alternate days. Why does it always rain on *my* day?


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 7, 2020)

rulefan said:



			My wife and I play on alternate days. Why does it always rain on *my* day?
		
Click to expand...

Play together?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A hangover that lasts all day. I definitely can't do big drinks anymore
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you originally say that in July 1988?


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 7, 2020)

Wind, after spending post of yestrday tidying up the garden, its now full of fallen apples and leaves.... and the remails of some stuffed toys Rupert disembowled has blowen everywhere


----------



## Beedee (Sep 7, 2020)

Roadsigns in Wales.

On the whole roadsigns in this country are excellent.  A slight glance at them imparts all the information you need.  No thought, you just absorb the information.  Then you cross the bridge in to Wales and suddenly half or every sign is gibberish.  Every sign now takes time and effort and distraction from the road to understand.  It's not even the first language of vast majority of Welsh people!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Didn't you originally say that in July 1988?
		
Click to expand...

Said the man who could get drunk on half a shandy bass


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 7, 2020)

Beedee said:



			Roadsigns in Wales.

On the whole roadsigns in this country are excellent.  A slight glance at them imparts all the information you need.  No thought, you just absorb the information.  Then you cross the bridge in to Wales and suddenly half or every sign is gibberish.  Every sign now takes time and effort and distraction from the road to understand.  It's not even the first language of vast majority of Welsh people!
		
Click to expand...

It's the dual language I dislike,  it's so hard to make out what's being said. Either Welsh or English would be better. I have no trouble driving in Spain,  France , Italy etc..


----------



## Dando (Sep 8, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Soccer aid "ex pros" getting silly now. Barry retired last week!!!

David James is the correct age... 50.. want players like Gary linker, edger David's , teddy Sherringham

Not players who have just retired
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 8, 2020)

Dando said:



View attachment 32302

Click to expand...

That's the thing with Roy.. can never tell where he stands .. always sitting on the fence 🤣


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 8, 2020)

Dando said:



View attachment 32302

Click to expand...

Made up nonsense but amusing none the less.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 8, 2020)

Attempting to let me "boss" (clown but trying hard) know I won't be in work today due to man flu (cold). Two calls yesterday to numbers I'd been given. No answer. Email sent yesterday to inform. Response this morning to say this was not the correct procedure and I had to call in. Rang in using the number on the net. Bounced around system pressing numbers. Got nowhere. E mail sent in to inform. God I was sooooooo close to telling them to take a running jump. Absolutely furious. All this for 15 hours a week.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 8, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Attempting to let me "boss" (clown but trying hard) know I won't be in work today due to man flu (cold). Two calls yesterday to numbers I'd been given. No answer. Email sent yesterday to inform. Response this morning to say this was not the correct procedure and I had to call in. Rang in using the number on the net. Bounced around system pressing numbers. Got nowhere. E mail sent in to inform. God I was sooooooo close to telling them to take a running jump. Absolutely furious. All this for 15 hours a week.
		
Click to expand...

Should you be taking a test?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 8, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Should you be taking a test?
		
Click to expand...

IQ Test?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2020)

The lad from our landscapers is having to redo a new brick step as he's got it 'wrong' twice - it's now 3rd time lucky.  He is clearly very p'd off - quite a lot of work breaking up the step and rebuilding it.

He's also put in some 'rope edging' along the sides of a new path to our front door, and one of the 750mm lengths of edging is noticeably darker grey than all the others - and it's in a very obvious place leading to our front door.  He either didn't notice or didn't think it mattered that much.  But we are paying a lot of money for this work....so I just asked if he could replace it, was it difficult,  as there are plenty of lengths of edging left over to choose a better match.  I was not demanding - just politely asking.  He grumbled and mumbled about it being a pain.  Looked at me - then gave the edging piece a hard kick with his boot and it broke. 'It'll have to be replaced now...'

He's a nice, friendly lad - only 22 - and has been very diligent about his work.  But that reaction to my request has really disappointed - and irritated - me.  I won't report him to his boss - the owner - on the basis of this - but I hope he sorts it this time...and reflects...


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 8, 2020)

Went into the shop on Friday to get a birthday card for my Mum.  The first row of cards you see when you go in are all Christmas cards!  It's far too early.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 8, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Should you be taking a test?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, it's a heavy cold. Got from daughter in law.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 8, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Went into the shop on Friday to get a birthday card for my Mum.  The first row of cards you see when you go in are all Christmas cards!  It's far too early.
		
Click to expand...


Christmas stuff in the shops everywhere at the mo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The lad from our landscapers is having to redo a new brick step as he's got it 'wrong' twice - it's now 3rd time lucky.  He is clearly very p'd off - quite a lot of work breaking up the step and rebuilding it.

He's also put in some 'rope edging' along the sides of a new path to our front door, and one of the 750mm lengths of edging is noticeably darker grey than all the others - and it's in a very obvious place leading to our front door.  He either didn't notice or didn't think it mattered that much.  But we are paying a lot of money for this work....so I just asked if he could replace it, was it difficult,  as there are plenty of lengths of edging left over to choose a better match.  I was not demanding - just politely asking.  He grumbled and mumbled about it being a pain.  Looked at me - then gave the edging piece a hard kick with his boot and it broke. 'It'll have to be replaced now...'

He's a nice, friendly lad - only 22 - and has been very diligent about his work.  But that reaction to my request has really disappointed - and irritated - me.  I won't report him to his boss - the owner - on the basis of this - but I hope he sorts it this time...and reflects...
		
Click to expand...

Given the number of moans about it on here and the fact he's on the third step, you're either way to demanding and want the perfect job, he is rubbish at following instruction from you/his boss or his boss isn't keeping a close enough eye. I can see his frustration if I'm being honest. In the fullness of time with weathering would it really have been that much of an issue given the amount of extra work involved.


----------



## Slab (Sep 8, 2020)

Robster59 said:



*Went into the shop on Friday to get a birthday card. The first row of cards you see when you go in are all Christmas cards!  It's far too early.*

Click to expand...

I need to buy a birthday card in the next week or so. I often struggle with a message for the inside... I'm seriously thinking of just writing this


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Given the number of moans about it on here and the fact he's on the third step, you're either way to demanding and want the perfect job, he is rubbish at following instruction from you/his boss or his boss isn't keeping a close enough eye. I can see his frustration if I'm being honest. In the fullness of time with weathering would it really have been that much of an issue given the amount of extra work involved.
		
Click to expand...

In the fullness of time - Yes - I am afraid so.

The issue with the step was first time - one of misalignment of the step - and that was very obvious and would mess up the paths tiling pattern according to his tiler colleague; and second time - an issue raised by the tiler himself as the step did not give him the room to lay the tiles properly on a bedding.  As far as the rope edging.  I specifically asked whether a coating they were to use when they were done would make the difference less obvious.  I asked if it would be difficult for him to replace it with another piece more closely matched (his tiler mate had already asked him to reset one piece by the step).  He looked at me and booted the edging and it broke, then walked off.

We are often a bit too inattentive to work being done for us or we let things go - we don;t like confrontation.  This may just be a step; a path and some edging - but it is part of a 'front of house' project that is costing us a lot of money.  It was irritating that the lad reacted the way he did.  It was frankly an uncalled for reaction to a simple request and questions from the customer.  _That_ is my irritation - not that he has to redo it.

And since you did mention it.  His tiler colleague arrived with him this morning to make sure there were no further misunderstandings or mistakes.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 8, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Xmas is cancelled anyway. Santa’s not allowed to visit so many households this year.
		
Click to expand...

He can just follow the Scottish Government model and get everyone to stay at their local pub and just do a single drop, so much more lean


----------



## GB72 (Sep 8, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			He can just follow the Scottish Government model and get everyone to stay at their local pub and just do a single drop, so much more lean 

Click to expand...

And you have described my perfect Xmas, sadly still have to go to the inlaws this year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2020)

GB72 said:



			And you have described my perfect Xmas, sadly still have to go to the inlaws this year.
		
Click to expand...

Well - maybe not - it depends who else the In-Laws want to be there with them for Christmas...and how many households are allowed to be together in a home at any one time...


----------



## GB72 (Sep 8, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well - maybe not - it depends who else the In-Laws want to be there with them for Christmas...and how many households are allowed to be together in a home at any one time...
		
Click to expand...

No, definitely under current regulations, the in-laws just have me and my wife going down, 4 people, 2 households, perfectly compliant under the current regulations.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 8, 2020)

I was doing some work at Edinburgh Hospital and outside the maternity/fertility clinic was a pregnant woman, smoking, in a clearly defined no-smoking area.  
Still I suppose having a fag is more important to her than either her unborn child or other people's health.


----------



## Dando (Sep 8, 2020)

Popped into the fossil shop in Weymouth this morning and not a single old git forumer in there


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 8, 2020)

Just had a salesman in pricing us up to have our windows replaced. He’s doing really well. Not up selling too much. Good prices. Then out of nowhere he goes - “see they’ve got that Birmingham stabber. Illegal refugee.”

Misjudged your audience a tad, mate.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 8, 2020)

Being a female golfer at a male dominated club. I'm about done having the course churned up on a Tuesday for our competitions. Today was the final straw. Sand on every green. Black fertiliser on some greens - our balls were literally black having rolled through the 11th. To add insult to injury they couldn't even be bothered to change the pins from the men's medal at the weekend.

I'm pretty much done with this sport.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2020)

And so there was me hanging up my boots and sitting back to watch the fun from the side, and then all of a sudden and out of the blue all of the games were cancelled 😉


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 8, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so there was me hanging up my boots and sitting back to watch the fun from the side, and then all of a sudden and out of the blue all of the games were cancelled 😉
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I like it laughing at all the silly hissy fits. Ah well, they'll just move elsewhere, doubt it will have the desired effect either.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 8, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not good at all. But hopefully a better club rather than chucking golf altogether?

I hate that we're second class members at so many clubs. 

Click to expand...

Maybe. Seems to be the norm sadly. I've ranted to the captain although warned her that raising a complaint will meet with similar disdain and probably make things worse!


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Given the number of moans about it on here and the fact he's on the third step, you're either way to demanding and want the perfect job, he is rubbish at following instruction from you/his boss or his boss isn't keeping a close enough eye. I can see his frustration if I'm being honest. *In the fullness of time with weathering would it really have been that much of an issue given the amount of extra work involved.*

Click to expand...

Totally irrelevant in my view, he should have got it right the first time he did it.
Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Being a female golfer at a male dominated club. I'm about done having the course churned up on a Tuesday for our competitions. Today was the final straw. Sand on every green. Black fertiliser on some greens - our balls were literally black having rolled through the 11th. To add insult to injury they couldn't even be bothered to change the pins from the men's medal at the weekend.

I'm pretty much done with this sport.
		
Click to expand...

I have found the same with the gents mid week stableford / medal. Greens staff are out working, greens tined, dressed, etc. It in no way compares to a weekend comp.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Given the number of moans about it on here and the fact he's on the third step, you're either way to demanding and want the perfect job, he is rubbish at following instruction from you/his boss or his boss isn't keeping a close enough eye. I can see his frustration if I'm being honest. In the fullness of time with weathering would it really have been that much of an issue given the amount of extra work involved.
		
Click to expand...

Poor Response, playing the poster and not the post again I see.....
Short memory Homer, I remember you kicking up a fuss and cryarsing on social media over a few bits when you moved into your new redrow home. 

SILH is paying for a job to be done so hes well within his rights to ask for it to be done howhe wants it to be done, afterall hes paying for it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 8, 2020)

HS2 works ...


----------



## User62651 (Sep 9, 2020)

My car key fob works remotely but only 75% of the time, other 25% I stand there at a distance pressing and then cursing as I have go back to the vehicle and physically insert key in lock and turn. Checked fob battery and the spare key fob battery, both do it so it must be in the car. 
Like me it is showing it's age.

The little things!


----------



## Slab (Sep 9, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			My car key fob works remotely but only 75% of the time, other 25% I stand there at a distance pressing and then cursing as I have go back to the vehicle and physically insert key in lock and turn. Checked fob battery and the spare key fob battery, both do it so it must be in the car.
Like me it is showing it's age.

The little things!
		
Click to expand...

I know your pain. I have the same issue with the remote for the entry gate. Especially irritating with the custodian isn't on duty and I have to go & unlock it manually


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I have found the same with the gents mid week stableford / medal. Greens staff are out working, greens tined, dressed, etc. It in no way compares to a weekend comp.
		
Click to expand...

Our Senior Men get little respect but the once a month midweek stableford (open to all) is always a quiet day on the course for the greenkeepers.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 9, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			My car key fob works remotely but only 75% of the time, other 25% I stand there at a distance pressing and then cursing as I have go back to the vehicle and physically insert key in lock and turn. Checked fob battery and the spare key fob battery, both do it so it must be in the car.
Like me it is showing it's age.

The little things!
		
Click to expand...

Check the car battery ... this is also a sign of low charge.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 9, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Check the car battery ... this is also a sign of low charge.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty new battery, <1 yr.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 9, 2020)

Sir Alan Sugar suggesting everyone goes back to work in their offices... when was the last time he mixed with the general public on his journey to work? it Seems his key motivator is to wonder through his office and look at all the people he owns and their respect for him ? Covid 19 has proven large capacity offices and constant commuting is not required ... time the business dinosaurs shut up and have their tax returns investigated


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 9, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Pretty new battery, <1 yr.
		
Click to expand...

I assume then car catches first time ? Just as note, battery’s that were deployed 10 yrs ago weren’t as good as today. I have updated mine as the OEM chose the battery size for weight and package ... capability seemed to be 3rd on the list. I took advantage of the new batteries capability to deliver a higher current flow, and maintained the physical size.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2020)

Dog owners who assume that everyone likes dogs, and especially those who have theirs off a lead but have no control whatsoever over their pet when it pesters other people.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 9, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Dog owners who assume that everyone likes dogs, and especially those who have theirs off a lead but have no control whatsoever over their pet when it pesters other people.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.


----------



## Dando (Sep 9, 2020)

Today being the last day of what’s been a great week away in the caravan in Weymouth.

I can’t remember the last time I felt so relaxed


----------



## User62651 (Sep 9, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I assume then car catches first time ? Just as note, battery’s that were deployed 10 yrs ago weren’t as good as today. I have updated mine as the OEM chose the battery size for weight and package ... capability seemed to be 3rd on the list. I took advantage of the new batteries capability to deliver a higher current flow, and maintained the physical size.
		
Click to expand...

Yes car fires first turn. Remote lock used to work 100%, I assumed it was fob battery initially but that didn't cure it. Electrics are often the thing that suffer first as a car ages. NO matter I'm old enough to remember having to lock each door individually, like getting up to change the tv channel, didn't seem to be a problem back then, we just get spoiled.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 9, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Sir Alan Sugar suggesting everyone goes back to work in their offices... when was the last time he mixed with the general public on his journey to work? it Seems his key motivator is to wonder through his office and look at all the people he owns and their respect for him ? Covid 19 has proven large capacity offices and constant commuting is not required ... time the business dinosaurs shut up and have their tax returns investigated
		
Click to expand...

I agree, he seems to be a covid denier from the safety of his private helicopter. Andrew LLoyd Webber is another - 'my theatre air is safer than outside'


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 9, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			I agree, he seems to be a covid denier from the safety of his private helicopter. Andrew LLoyd Webber is another - 'my theatre air is safer than outside' 

Click to expand...

Ah Lloyd Webber ... Must be running out of coins .. notice how he doesn’t really support budding actors/actresses..


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 9, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Dog owners who assume that everyone likes dogs, and especially those who have theirs off a lead but have no control whatsoever over their pet when it pesters other people.
		
Click to expand...

I hate that. I'm always aware some people are really scared of dogs too so always pop them back on when we see someone.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 9, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Blokes who giggle constantly.
		
Click to expand...

Hehe he.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2020)

Planning interviews, travelling to another trust to conduct said interview and the two candidates failed to show without any phone call or apology.


----------



## Slime (Sep 9, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Blokes who giggle constantly.
		
Click to expand...

....................... and people who laugh relentlessly at their own jokes, especially when nobody else does!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 9, 2020)

Seeing an administrator job in the NHS that I applied for and didn't get, being re-advertised with the proviso that ONLY NHS STAFF CAN APPLY. 

I could put in why this is happening, IMO, but I'm sick of getting abuse. The country has allowed this to happen so the NHS can continue to waste money on advertising jobs and interviewing for staff then selecting the wrong candidates. 

No wonder people don't bother turning up for interviews. Sorry Homer. Get out of there before it wrecks your own health.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 10, 2020)

Kevin Pietersen.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Kevin Pietersen.
		
Click to expand...

For the past  15 years


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 10, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Seeing an administrator job in the NHS that I applied for and didn't get, being re-advertised with the proviso that ONLY NHS STAFF CAN APPLY.

I could put in why this is happening, IMO, but I'm sick of getting abuse. The country has allowed this to happen so the NHS can continue to waste money on advertising jobs and interviewing for staff then selecting the wrong candidates.

No wonder people don't bother turning up for interviews. Sorry Homer. Get out of there before it wrecks your own health.
		
Click to expand...

You don’t understand what you’re talking about.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Seeing an administrator job in the NHS that I applied for and didn't get, being re-advertised with the proviso that ONLY NHS STAFF CAN APPLY.

I could put in why this is happening, IMO, but I'm sick of getting abuse. The country has allowed this to happen so the NHS can continue to waste money on advertising jobs and interviewing for staff then selecting the wrong candidates.

No wonder people don't bother turning up for interviews. Sorry Homer. Get out of there before it wrecks your own health.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure we had selected based on previous history in the application form and against the JD. Even if we hadn't there no need to appoint if neither had fitted the bill at interview and we could have gone back to advert if required. It is more the annoyance at getting a panel together (with difficulty as the role was across two trusts) and not a sign of an apology or contact (even with the recruitment department). Given the current climate and the number of people looking for positions its just frustrating


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 10, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You don’t understand what you’re talking about.
		
Click to expand...

I maybe speak with forked tongue, maybe because I'm being a little touchy. But  I don't understand how a job THE SAME ONE !!!!!! can be advertised, well, at least four times in the last six months. The first time I got close, interview and everything. Turned on the charm..showed her me belly, tatooos on me arm, sorry ...er where was I. anyhoo, didn't get the job, then it is advertised again and again. What a waste of public, MY, money.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			I maybe speak with forked tongue, maybe because I'm being a little touchy. But  I don't understand how a job THE SAME ONE !!!!!! can be advertised, well, at least four times in the last six months. The first time I got close, interview and everything. Turned on the charm..showed her me belly, tatooos on me arm, sorry ...er where was I. anyhoo, didn't get the job, then it is advertised again and again. What a waste of public, MY, money.
		
Click to expand...

It depends where it is being advertised. Most NHS positions go up on NHS jobs and so there isn't a specific cost or via trust external websites. It is only when adverts start appearing in press (local or national) and in specific magazines (usually for more specific roles) that there is a cost and if they are being repeated in those (with a not insignificant cost per week/month to run) then I'd agree. If you got to interview and weren't successful and they appointed someone else on the day, that person may not have accepted the offer, changed their minds or even not got through the pre-employment checks. They should then have had a preferred second choice. However to keep advertising and not appointing does smack of the panel being too specific in what/who they are looking for


----------



## bobmac (Sep 10, 2020)

Post Office customer service.

After spending over half an hour waiting in the queue, I finally got through.
Can I help you? were the first words out of his mouth.
No apology for the long wait.
I let it go this time but while I tried to explain my query he kept interrupting.

He got both barrels


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 10, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			I maybe speak with forked tongue, maybe because I'm being a little touchy. But  I don't understand how a job THE SAME ONE !!!!!! can be advertised, well, at least four times in the last six months. The first time I got close, interview and everything. Turned on the charm..showed her me belly, tatooos on me arm, sorry ...er where was I. anyhoo, didn't get the job, then it is advertised again and again.* What a waste of public, MY, money*.
		
Click to expand...

Not as much of a waste as appointing an unsuitable person to the post.  If there isn't a suitable candidate then keep advertising until there is.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Taxi drivers and post men that park their vehicle in the most stupid of places.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 10, 2020)

Getting a phone call earlier this evening to say that my dad has been diagnosed with Alzheimer's at the age of 78. It wasn't a total shock as his financial/mathematical understanding has been declining over the past couple of years and this diagnosis helps explain why. 

The irritation is more that even though this wasn't entirely unexpected I have resorted to my usual response when hearing bad news and have "hit the bottle". I'm about two drinks away from the bottom of the bottle of brandy I bought earlier so would like to apologise now for any inappropriate replies I make this evening that the Mods, or anyone else, think break the rules.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Getting a phone call earlier this evening to say that my dad has been diagnosed with Alzheimer's at the age of 78. It wasn't a total shock as his financial/mathematical understanding has been declining over the past couple of years and this diagnosis helps explain why.

The irritation is more that even though this wasn't entirely unexpected I have resorted to my usual response when hearing bad news and have "hit the bottle". I'm about two drinks away from the bottom of the bottle of brandy I bought earlier so would like to apologise now for any inappropriate replies I make this evening that the Mods, or anyone else, think break the rules.
		
Click to expand...

May be worth a scoot through this thread https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/dementia-awareness.99100/ . Feel free to vent on it, recite stories etc. It may be cathartic for you.

I can't recommend enough going on a Dementia Friends Awareness course. It takes around an hour but will totally open up your mind to how your dad will be seeing the world now and how he will be seeing it in future. My wife and I found it hugely helpful.

Whatever you say about expecting this, it is your dad and you are bound to be having a level of shock. Don't beat yourself up about your reaction.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2020)

Constant misuse of the "word" or phrase staycation

It does not mean going on holiday to Cornwall just because abroad is out the question 

It means staying at home and doing things in day trip format that don't require overnight stay


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 11, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Taxi drivers and post men that park their vehicle in the most stupid of places.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, had to have a word with the postie yesterday after he parked at the bottom of the hill our street sits on, just happens to be a fairly blind junction and to add intelligence, he parked behind a massive hedge that makes the junction fairly blind.

When I asked him if he thought it was a good place to park, he looked at the van, at the junction, the hedge and then finally at me and said "why would it not be?"

Man alive these people are walking amongst us!


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 11, 2020)

Been a bad week for 'irritations'... Started off with having to agree [which has become way too frequent in recent times] with the total tool PiersM… Then, yesterday, found myself nodding in agreement with the Stars headline... Bad times indeed ...


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 11, 2020)

people who set up appointments then forget about them and arrange other things, even though its them that wanted to talk about something in the first place


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 11, 2020)

People driving very small cars, who hog the road, forcing me to scratch the paint on my car on a hedge, when there was plenty of room for two cars if they just drove a bit nearer to the curb on their side.
Similar people, who park their smaller cars in the largest, most easily accessible spaces at the flat, forcing those who drive the bigger cars to park in the least appropriate spaces (they are not disabled, OAPs, expectant Mums to be, loaded with kids, or any other excuse the bleeding heart liberals will come up with, they are just mentally challenged thoughtless idiots).
I am sure these idiots will be cursing when they struggle to get out of their massive parking space, because they are boxed in a bit by those who now have no choice but to park where we can, in spaces less suited to our vehicles.


----------



## fundy (Sep 11, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			People driving very small cars, who hog the road, forcing me to scratch the paint on my car on a hedge, when there was plenty of room for two cars if they just drove a bit nearer to the curb on their side.
Similar people, who park their smaller cars in the largest, most easily accessible spaces at the flat, forcing those who drive the bigger cars to park in the least appropriate spaces (they are not disabled, OAPs, expectant Mums to be, loaded with kids, or any other excuse the bleeding heart liberals will come up with, they are just mentally challenged thoughtless idiots).
I am sure these idiots will be cursing when they struggle to get out of their massive parking space, because they are boxed in a bit by those who now have no choice but to park where we can, in spaces less suited to our vehicles.
		
Click to expand...


if you cant beat em join em Murph, get a smaller car and cause chaos


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2020)

Been to Norfolk for 5 days, driven past many a golf club, but Mrs D looked very disapprovingly when I mentioned that there was room for the clubs in the motor for them prior to the drive up - she's a hard woman is Mrs D 😠😠


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 11, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			People driving very small cars, who hog the road, forcing me to scratch the paint on my car on a hedge, when there was plenty of room for two cars if they just drove a bit nearer to the curb on their side.
Similar people, who park their smaller cars in the largest, most easily accessible spaces at the flat, forcing those who drive the bigger cars to park in the least appropriate spaces (they are not disabled, OAPs, expectant Mums to be, loaded with kids, or any other excuse the bleeding heart liberals will come up with, they are just mentally challenged thoughtless idiots).
I am sure these idiots will be cursing when they struggle to get out of their massive parking space, because they are boxed in a bit by those who now have no choice but to park where we can, in spaces less suited to our vehicles.
		
Click to expand...

Noddy car drivers are a constant irritation...


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			if you cant beat em join em Murph, get a smaller car and cause chaos 

Click to expand...

Nah, I will stick with my tank. It causes enough issues.

I have my Z4 so I can part time driving a small car. I just need to learn how to be really inconsiderate in it. It should be easy, it's a BMW after all.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 12, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Been to Norfolk for 5 days, driven past many a golf club, but Mrs D looked very disapprovingly when I mentioned that there was room for the clubs in the motor for them prior to the drive up -* she's a hard woman is Mrs D* 😠😠
		
Click to expand...

Having met her husband, she has good cause to be.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 12, 2020)

A certain companies delivery time 

I ordered my dogs food and some meds 1st sept. Still not here 

"Covid" being blamed ofc 

Funny managed to get his food delivered next day off Amazon (smaller bag to see us through hopefully until it arrives and more costly)

Ordered it with more than enough time before we run out .. it's suppose to be here within 5 days we are now on 8 working days

Wouldn't be an issue if he could have normal food but he has to have this food to keep him alive


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 12, 2020)

Hot water diaphragm going on boiler!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 12, 2020)

The wife!! This is the second set of pots she has ruined since we moved here 6 years ago 

It's why I can't have le cresut pans as they will end up like this lol 

Have ordered stainless steal ones now and a new utensils pot for only plastic spoons 

Annoying we have tons of them in the draw!!!!!! Yet still a fork gets used


----------



## Piece (Sep 12, 2020)

Wife’s car has to be repaired after a scrap, via insurance claim. My insurance.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 12, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 32339


The wife!! This is the second set of pots she has ruined since we moved here 6 years ago

It's why I can't have le cresut pans as they will end up like this lol

Have ordered stainless steal ones now and a new utensils pot for only plastic spoons

Annoying we have tons of them in the draw!!!!!! Yet still a fork gets used
		
Click to expand...

Nice slippers btw,


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Nice slippers btw, 

Click to expand...

I struggle with slippers! Lol trying to fit planter insoles in side without them splitting lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 12, 2020)

Amazon today 

Ordered something to arrive by 10pm

Delayed .. ok maybe tomorrow at worse

Been told Thursday?

Erm excuse me the parcel went to wrong depot which is only 20 mins away lol what's up with that


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 13, 2020)

just stuck some bacon in the Aga, buttered the last two slices of bread, deliveryat the front door, came back..... bread gone, Rupert looking Guilty

so just had a bacon sarnie... without the bread


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			just stuck some bacon in the Aga, buttered the last two slices of bread, deliveryat the front door, came back..... bread gone, Rupert looking Guilty

so just had a bacon sarnie... without the bread

Click to expand...

At least he didn’t get the important bit 👍


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 13, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			At least he didn’t get the important bit 👍
		
Click to expand...

the bugger ended up getting a slice of that as well, spoilt is what he is


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the bugger ended up getting a slice of that as well, spoilt is what he is
		
Click to expand...

Well that’s your fault if you gave it to him
Ya big softie 😂


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2020)

Arrgggghhhhh ................................ that bloody Asda advert!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 13, 2020)

Car reviewers on YouTube and blogs not being entirely honest or forthcoming on the electric vehicles they are testing,  leading to ordering what I may find an unsuitable vehicle unless I change my mindset.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Ha ha I told you, how annoying is that guy? 
He can't speak properly and looks inbred. 🤪
		
Click to expand...

That looks an awful lot like Watford.


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			That looks an awful lot like* Watford.*

Click to expand...

I'd heard they've renamed it to Wat the Ford!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Ha ha I told you, how annoying is that guy?
He can't speak properly and looks inbred. 🤪
		
Click to expand...

And the worst of it is that he's not an actor hamming up, they've used an ordinary family.  God help his neighbours.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And the worst of it is that he's not an actor hamming up, they've used an ordinary family.  God help his neighbours. 

Click to expand...

Indeed. I might be one. Must look out of the window more often.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2020)

The brain dead that is Zoe Ball; the woman has no concept of the word “spoiler”, and then broadcasts said spoiler to the nation. 

And no, I can’t really expand on that without doing exactly what she did.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 14, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Car reviewers on YouTube and blogs not being entirely honest or forthcoming on the electric vehicles they are testing,  leading to ordering what I may find an unsuitable vehicle unless I change my mindset.
		
Click to expand...

What have you ordered?


----------



## Dando (Sep 14, 2020)

Having 2 hours sleep


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2020)

Neymar.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 14, 2020)

bobmac said:



			What have you ordered?
		
Click to expand...

e208 GT. has nothing GT about it Just a trim level with a top speed of 93mph which no video mentioned only endless praise for its tech which I like a lot. 
perhaps it’s time to grow up a little and wave goodbye to the golf r for a couple of years.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2020)

Just booked my driving theory test, place is booked up til November. Two months to practise I guess.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 14, 2020)

Lewis Hamilton.  Sorry I forgot to post on Sunday.  It was in my diary to do it but just forgot.      He is just a complete and utter tool.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Lewis Hamilton.  Sorry I forgot to post on Sunday.  It was in my diary to do it but just forgot.      He is just a complete and utter tool.
		
Click to expand...

For the first time in a while he did something worthy of praise this weekend with that T-shirt. Is that what’s irritated you?


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 14, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			For the first time in a while he did something worthy of praise this weekend with that T-shirt. Is that what’s irritated you?
		
Click to expand...

I note with sadness that when a black guy makes a statement or protest he/she often ends up in this thread...


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 14, 2020)

5 scam calls today regarding my Amazon Prime account. Arghghghg please just leave me alone!!!!!!


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 14, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			5 scam calls today regarding my Amazon Prime account. Arghghghg please just leave me alone!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's a pain, I never realised how many we get before I was WFH all the time


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 14, 2020)

My thighs being absolutely demolished after yesterdays 10k charity run which I did zero training for


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			5 scam calls today regarding my Amazon Prime account. Arghghghg please just leave me alone!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same for me. I had the "motor car accident" one just now and used the answer learned on here " it wasnt an accident, I meant to kill him"  even then she didn't give up "have you had any medical negligence?"


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 14, 2020)

Iplayer. BBC iplayer. Jeez, let someone who knows anything about running a commercial station take this over, as it's full on pathetic.

Trying to find a program shown yesterday. Not easy. It flipping should be.
Even using the search, it can find older versions from months ago, eventually, but yesterday? No chance. Rubbish.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 14, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Iplayer. BBC iplayer. Jeez, let someone who knows anything about running a commercial station take this over, as it's full on pathetic.

Trying to find a program shown yesterday. Not easy. It flipping should be.
Even using the search, it can find older versions from months ago, eventually, but yesterday? No chance. Rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

These are the same people who replaced the pretty decent iPlayer radio with the god awful sounds app. I had to listen to the radio Leicester rugby commentary through a link on the sport page because the sounds app refused to find the station


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 15, 2020)

Now then when I was a lad at school there was three or four kids with learning or mental disabilities, now every other kid seems to be on some sort of spectrum or so their parents claim. Can’t help but think some are just a result of poor parenting.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Now then when I was a lad at school there was three or four kids with learning or mental disabilities, now every other kid seems to be on some sort of spectrum or so their parents claim. Can’t help but think some are just a result of poor parenting.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Poor parenting causes learning disabilities. That’s a great comment. Well said. You’re obviously an enlightened man.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 15, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Now then when I was a lad at school there was three or four kids with learning or mental disabilities, now every other kid seems to be on some sort of spectrum or so their parents claim. Can’t help but think some are just a result of poor parenting.
		
Click to expand...

As someone who’s daughter has just been formally diagnosed as autistic I won’t repeat what I think of your post.  She does not have any learning difficulties though, quite the opposite.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 15, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Yes. Poor parenting causes learning disabilities. That’s a great comment. Well said. You’re obviously an enlightened man.
		
Click to expand...

No I believe poor parenting causes little brats where some parents try to pass it off as a disability rather than take responsibility. Not a direct causation...


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			No I believe poor parenting causes little brats where some parents try to pass it off as a disability rather than take responsibility. Not a direct causation...
		
Click to expand...

Or perhaps (as is actually the case) we now have better understanding of mental health conditions and learning disabilities and disadvantaged children will now get more support.

Yea, let’s go with what I said and not your draconian views. x


----------



## bobmac (Sep 15, 2020)

Car manufacturers optional extras.
eg
Comfort seat package  £430
Family package.....2x usb sockets in the back, roll up blind   £300
Infotainment package £635
Drive package (buttons on the steering wheel) £280

Full LED Matrix Headlights
LED rear lamps with variable animated indicators
Headlight washer system...£1095 

Net programme £155
Variable boot mat £155
Towbar preparation £165 
Towbar  £760
Sound system £420
Rearside airbags £320

Not too mention the
Variable boot floor
Partition net screen
Mechanical rear seat release  £255


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 15, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Now then when I was a lad at school there was three or four kids with learning or mental disabilities, now every other kid seems to be on some sort of spectrum or so their parents claim. Can’t help but think some are just a result of poor parenting.
		
Click to expand...

Let’s tread carefully on this topic guys

When I was at primary school 50 plus years ago, there were 2 kids that were always getting into trouble, attention spans of a Dead Sea slug, talking , fidgeting they spent more time out of class than in it and fell way behind

They were both clearly had mental problems, but the system in place at that time didn’t help them, totally inadequate and god knows what those kids ended up doing.

Fortunately the system has improved and although still has a long way to go, things like dyslexia and autism are mostly picked 
up earlier and help given ( although sometimes you have to fight for it) 

Now it may seem like there are many more instances than yesteryear, but mostly this is down to better detection, every school has a SENCO,

Having said that, bad parenting does exist, there is a prime example over my back fence, a 8 year old kid constantly being sworn at by his drunk loudmouth father, the kid is just being a kid, but his parents are moulding him into a thug, like themselves, and yes it has been reported to the authorities.

So bad parenting does exist, and it is certainly responsible for some children’s behavioural issues, but we are starting to acknowledge that mental health is a much bigger issue and more people need help earlier in their lives.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 15, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Let’s tread carefully on this topic guys

When I was at primary school 50 plus years ago, there were 2 kids that were always getting into trouble, attention spans of a Dead Sea slug, talking , fidgeting they spent more time out of class than in it and fell way behind

They were both clearly had mental problems, but the system in place at that time didn’t help them, totally inadequate and god knows what those kids ended up doing.

Fortunately the system has improved and although still has a long way to go, things like dyslexia and autism are mostly picked
up earlier and help given ( although sometimes you have to fight for it)

Now it may seem like there are many more instances than yesteryear, but mostly this is down to better detection, every school has a SENCO,

Having said that, bad parenting does exist, there is a prime example over my back fence, a 8 year old kid constantly being sworn at by his drunk loudmouth father, the kid is just being a kid, but his parents are moulding him into a thug, like themselves, and yes it has been reported to the authorities.

So bad parenting does exist, and it is certainly responsible for some children’s behavioural issues, but we are starting to acknowledge that mental health is a much bigger issue and more people need help earlier in their lives.
		
Click to expand...

What a great post.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2020)

Zoe Ball's salary; nearly £1.4 million for that drivel!!  What the actual...


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Zoe Ball's salary; nearly £1.4 million for that drivel!!  What the actual... 

Click to expand...

Worth every penny.....said no one ever


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Zoe Ball's salary; nearly £1.4 million for that drivel!!  What the actual... 

Click to expand...

Average wage for a Championship player...so average wage for a 2nd class presenter....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Average wage for a Championship player...so average wage for a 2nd class presenter....
		
Click to expand...

So explain Ken Bruce only being on about £400k then? 

Or Graham Norton on about half as much as her?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-54119758


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Zoe Ball's salary; nearly £1.4 million for that drivel!!  What the actual... 

Click to expand...


Don't forget the rest of them.....



Gary Lineker - £1,750,000-£*1,754,999*. ...
Zoe Ball - £1,360,000-£1,364,999. ...
Graham Norton - £725,000-£729,000. ...
Steve Wright - £475,000-£479,999. ...
Huw Edwards - £465,000-£469,999. ...
Fiona Bruce - £450,000-£454,999. ...
Vanessa Feltz - £405,000-£409,999. ...
Lauren Laverne - £395,000 - £399,999.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertai...t_and_arts&link_location=live-reporting-story


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Don't forget the rest of them.....



Gary Lineker - £1,750,000-£*1,754,999*. ...
Zoe Ball - £1,360,000-£1,364,999. ...
Graham Norton - £725,000-£729,000. ...
Steve Wright - £475,000-£479,999. ...
Huw Edwards - £465,000-£469,999. ...
Fiona Bruce - £450,000-£454,999. ...
Vanessa Feltz - £405,000-£409,999. ...
Lauren Laverne - £395,000 - £399,999.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertai...t_and_arts&link_location=live-reporting-story



Click to expand...

The others don't particularly irritate me, she does; she appears to make a profession out of putting out spoilers for TV programmes that people have recorded.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2020)

New car getting delayed again, may be time to look at other options 😡


----------



## chellie (Sep 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The others don't particularly irritate me, she does; she appears to make a profession out of putting out spoilers for TV programmes that people have recorded.
		
Click to expand...

Don't listen to her?


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The others don't particularly irritate me, she does; she appears to make a profession out of putting out spoilers for TV programmes that people have recorded.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough...... but Feltz doesn’t irritate you?


----------



## Slab (Sep 15, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Car manufacturers optional extras.
eg
Comfort seat package  £430
Family package.....2x usb sockets in the back, roll up blind   £300
Infotainment package £635
Drive package (buttons on the steering wheel) £280

Full LED Matrix Headlights
LED rear lamps with variable animated indicators
Headlight washer system...£1095

Net programme £155
Variable boot mat £155
Towbar preparation £165
Towbar  £760
Sound system £420
Rearside airbags £320

Not too mention the
Variable boot floor
Partition net screen
Mechanical rear seat release  £255



Click to expand...

Yeah I remember making a query on a small hatchback that had £x listed as an extra on top of the screen price for metallic paint
I said I'll take it without & just have non metallic finish, only to be told it wasn't made/sold in anything other than metallic paint finish!


----------



## Beedee (Sep 15, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Don't forget the rest of them.....



Gary Lineker - £1,750,000-£*1,754,999*. ...
Zoe Ball - £1,360,000-£1,364,999. ...
Graham Norton - £725,000-£729,000. ...
Steve Wright - £475,000-£479,999. ...
Huw Edwards - £465,000-£469,999. ...
Fiona Bruce - £450,000-£454,999. ...
Vanessa Feltz - £405,000-£409,999. ...
Lauren Laverne - £395,000 - £399,999.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertai...t_and_arts&link_location=live-reporting-story



Click to expand...

The one that irritates most is the next one on the list that you missed out. *Alan Shearer* - £390,000-£394,999.   400K for watching football once a fortnight and talking about it for 10 minutes.  Makes Zoe Ball look good value.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Fair enough...... but Feltz doesn’t irritate you?

Click to expand...

She is awful, painful. Most of the stand ins on R2 are pretty good but they have got her badly wrong.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			New car getting delayed again, may be time to look at other options 😡
		
Click to expand...

Re-open the thread, go on, you know you want to. Or am I just bored at work


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			Don't listen to her?
		
Click to expand...

The bedside clock radios are manual tuners and every other time of the day we listen to Radio 2, so retuning them every night would be a further random irritation; be easier if they binned her off.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Fair enough...... but Feltz doesn’t irritate you?

Click to expand...

She does if I listen to her but she is generally on at times that I can avoid her, so not so much of an issue as dear Zoe. 

Hope the Mrs. is feeling better. 👍


----------



## fundy (Sep 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The bedside clock radios are manual tuners and every other time of the day we listen to Radio 2, so retuning them every night would be a further random irritation; be easier if they binned her off.
		
Click to expand...


and I get grief for not having a DAB radio in the car lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2020)

fundy said:



			and I get grief for not having a DAB radio in the car lol 

Click to expand...

The clock radios are digital & analogue, but just don't have presets.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2020)

fundy said:



			and I get grief for not having a DAB radio in the car lol 

Click to expand...

HID got a new car a couple of months ago (ok we have to pay for it for three years but you know what I mean) and it comes with DAB. Like a kid in a sweetshop especially with 16 pre-set channels to programme in. Heaven


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The bedside clock radios are manual tuners and every other time of the day we listen to Radio 2, so retuning them every night would be a further random irritation; be easier if they binned her off.
		
Click to expand...

I'm totally ambivalent towards Ms Ball as I never hear her.

More troubling, as I often watch MOTD, is the amount of licence fee being paid to the  nonentity that is Gary Lineker.

All the footballing insight of Miss Marple and all the personality of a pile of.......


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm bored!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 15, 2020)

Spend weeks getting HID to choose some new furniture (TV stand and Cabinet), the one chosen is on a 20-30 weeks delivery, yes 20-30 WEEKS. Yes I've rung them to confirm. Luckilly  I've chosen another. Fingers crossed she'll okay them. Only 7 weeks delivery.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 15, 2020)

The fact that I seem to be getting bitten by little beasties far more this summer than ever before. Perhaps I'm spending more time in the garden due to the pandemic. But it's very irritating.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The others don't particularly irritate me, she does; she appears to make a profession out of putting out spoilers for TV programmes that people have recorded.
		
Click to expand...

Did you forget to notify her of what you had recorded?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2020)

Jim Davidson.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 16, 2020)

Wilson said:



			Did you forget to notify her of what you had recorded?
		
Click to expand...

I think in a day & age where people can record multiple programmes it's reasonable to expect them not to put any spoilers out or give warning if they are going to.  She does neither, her predecessors on the same station did; they were professionals, she is a rank amateur.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 16, 2020)

Wayne Lineker.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2020)

My service coordinator planning a weekend job for me without asking if I'm available first.
I can say with 100% certainty, I won't be available to work that weekend now 🙄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Zoe Ball's salary; nearly £1.4 million for that drivel!!  What the actual... 

Click to expand...

And according to the Daily Mail, she's driven a million listeners away whilst getting this huge rise...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 16, 2020)

The phrase "According to the Daily Mail" ……..


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just booked my driving theory test, place is booked up til November. Two months to practise I guess. 

Click to expand...

Checked again today and suddenly loads of times in October available. Weird system?? Booked 5th Oct instead, much better.


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2020)

BT Sport price going up for the 2nd time this year!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			It's just one of those things, before you've passed it's a massive hurdle, but once you have you wonder what the big deal was.
Good luck 🤞
		
Click to expand...

I've actually passed the theory 3 times before, prior to my other failed practical tests haha. The theory part hasn't tripped me up yet. Hopefully it hasn't changed much.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			BT Sport price going up for the 2nd time this year!!!
		
Click to expand...

I just got the app version for £10 a month via Plusnet. Are the subsiding that offer by putting the full TV version up?? Bit naughty.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 16, 2020)

Notes not being sent in time to Nuffield so planned op now put back 3 weeks rather than next Tuesday 😠


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Oh theory, I didn't pick that up.

We didn't have that when I did it, I think we had to read a number plate and point to the horn or something 😅
		
Click to expand...

And make sure you don't run over the bloke with the flag? 👀


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2020)

Lockdown in the NE here we come.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 17, 2020)

Chris Wilder, shut up you idiot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Lockdown in the NE here we come.
		
Click to expand...

Very irritating when we have few cases around here. We are all being lumped in together, nothing targeted about this decision 😡


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Very irritating when we have few cases around here. We are all being lumped in together, nothing targeted about this decision 😡
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it won’t be lumped together, best wait for official announcement, as depending on what “rumour” you hear it says the lockdown will affect anywhere between 500,000 to 1.5 million people.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I've actually passed the theory 3 times before, prior to my other failed practical tests haha. The theory part hasn't tripped me up yet. Hopefully it hasn't changed much. 

Click to expand...

Changes coming in on 28/9..
Much of the test will be a short video then you get asked 3 questions about the clip.
Same number of questions, same pass mark, same content..just a little different.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe it won’t be lumped together, best wait for official announcement, as depending on what “rumour” you hear it says the lockdown will affect anywhere between 500,000 to 1.5 million people.
		
Click to expand...

The Chronicle were saying the whole NE will be lumped together. Hopefully not but you are right, we will have to wait and see the official announcement.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Chronicle were saying the whole NE will be lumped together. Hopefully not but you are right, we will have to wait and see the official announcement.
		
Click to expand...

Just looking at the North West and it’s very specific areas, not all lumped together, but if you read the press it gives the impression of it being all under local lockdown and like Northumberland, County Durham is low, infact, lower than Hartlepool and Boro, but no mention of Cleveland being locked down. Very confusing!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Changes coming in on 28/9..
Much of the test will be a short video then you get asked 3 questions about the clip.
Same number of questions, same pass mark, same content..just a little different.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I saw that news item this morning. If anything that sounds like it might be easier. But it does make practising for the test more difficult unless someone quickly brings out a mock version of it.


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 17, 2020)

Full of cold, nasty cough.  Can’t book a Covid test.

Crappy website directs me to make a booking 25 miles away but there are no appointments free for the next 7 days.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 17, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Full of cold, nasty cough.  Can’t book a Covid test.

Crappy website directs me to make a booking 25 miles away but there are no appointments free for the next 7 days.
		
Click to expand...

If you have a cold then you more than likely don't have Covid 🤔


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 17, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			If you have a cold then you more than likely don't have Covid 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I’d risk visiting my parents or taking my kids to school based on ”more than likely not to”.  Hence, my irritation.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			If you have a cold then you more than likely don't have Covid 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Can you have both at the same time?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 17, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Full of cold, nasty cough.  Can’t book a Covid test.

Crappy website directs me to make a booking 25 miles away but there are no appointments free for the next 7 days.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got friends or family living in other parts of the country? There are stories in the papers and on websites about people using Aberdeen or Welsh postcodes to be able to book tests closer to home. One lady from East Anglia used a Welsh postcode (or possibly Bristol) and was able to book a test in Cambridge. Might be worth giving it a go if you know some other postcodes to try.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 17, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Not sure I’d risk visiting my parents or taking my kids to school based on ”more than likely not to”.  Hence, my irritation.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just repeating what the doctors and experts keep saying on the radio, a lot of people are trying to get tests just because they have cold like symptoms which is not Covid. If you have a headache and/or a fever with a cough I'd say get a test, but I personally wouldn't if I had a cold.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah, unless you have specific symptoms don't get a test.  Stop wasting precious resources.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 17, 2020)

Inverness Traffic managemet, so many sets of Pedestiran lights, no flow and roads works just about on every road in town and the link roads


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 17, 2020)

It looks like our local independent travel agent has gone under...


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 17, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm just repeating what the doctors and experts keep saying on the radio, a lot of people are trying to get tests just because they have cold like symptoms which is not Covid. If you have a headache and/or a fever with a cough I'd say get a test, but I personally wouldn't if I had a cold.
		
Click to expand...

I have a cough, I have a fever, I have a headache.  I also have a cold.  I still can’t get tested.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2020)

Idiots in the clubhouse where masks are compulsory to move around and only allowed off if you are sitting down to drink/eat. So many jokers/idiots coming in off the patio saying we're only walking 10 feet to the bar. Point is the rules are there for a reason. Abide by them. It's for all out benefit in the long run


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 18, 2020)

Argos releasing the PS5 pre sale at midnight so I missed that one as well. 
I mean wtf?
Also, the amount on pre sale vouchers now on eBay for hundreds more than they cost, some right ball ends out there 😔


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Argos releasing the PS5 pre sale at midnight so I missed that one as well.
I mean wtf?
Also, the amount on pre sale vouchers now on eBay for hundreds more than they cost, some right ball ends out there 😔
		
Click to expand...

https://www.box.co.uk/CFI-1015A-Sony-Playstation-5-Console_3199689.html Just gone live here apparently


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 18, 2020)

tried searching for location of my grandparent's headstone on a website for the graveyard they are buried.  I know it's there - I couldn't find it.  Then I realised that as my granny is a '_MacI_' with the 'a' dropped and a dot under the 'c' to indicate that - that that might be the issue.  I eventually found it on the website by searching _Mc.I_

Just for info for anyone with a similar quandary when using an on-line or website search function


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2020)

Due to the new system we use at work being  a report that used to take me about 10 minutes in the old system is taking me an hour to even figure out how to do it. Why do people change things?? The old system worked, this one is painful.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Due to the new system we use at work being  a report that used to take me about 10 minutes in the old system is taking me an hour to even figure out how to do it. Why do people change things?? The old system worked, this one is painful.
		
Click to expand...

Think they call it progress but I totally agree. Our recruitment software has changed from when I worked in the department and newer version is far less user friendly and clunky


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think they call it progress but I totally agree. Our recruitment software has changed from when I worked in the department and newer version is far less user friendly and clunky
		
Click to expand...

All our systems are run by Oracle now, and all their systems are total crap. The holiday system for example, you used to just look at a calendar and click the days you wanted off - so nice and easy. Now in the Oracle version they measure days as 7.3 metrics so for three days off you have to book 21.9 hours off. It's so dumb and user unfriendly. With the document management systems I was just talking about, that I manage, Oracle actually owned both (Conject & Aconex) and decided to shut one of them down. Unfortunately they shut down the one that worked pretty well (Conject) and kept the nice clean-looking one that doesn't actually do anything properly and can be easily broken by practically anyone on the project.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2020)

3 today 

Next door and their builders 
My daughter's pre school 
My wife 

Next door are mental..getting a new driveway but moving soon apparently.. their drive is perfectly serviceable ... But getting it done as don't want to put off buyers.. crazy talk. Anyways their builders block the shared drive..my neighbour is oblivious as she doesn't drive. Doesn't understand that we can't get off with the shared drive blocked but they can because they have extra entrance

Onto pre school 

We paid in June for uniform. It hasn't arrived and they no record of our order by looks. Yet my daughter's friend ordered in August and it arrived ..

Brings me onto another one with them but also my wife , they told us upping her to afternoons won't be an issue just do by Oct 

So we asked today their basically full.. so prob won't get the just 2 full days we want .. ffs which is My wife all over .. didn't want to do it back then cus it's her little darling but now is fine 

If we hadn't dithered we could have had our pick!!! Goodness sake dear we knew we were having twins why would you want a 3 year old running around same time if you can get free childcare that she enjoys!!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Due to the new system we use at work being  a report that used to take me about 10 minutes in the old system is taking me an hour to even figure out how to do it. Why do people change things?? The old system worked, this one is painful.
		
Click to expand...

This.  We have been forced to use a new system at work which most of us consider so unfit for purpose it is a joke compared with the previous one.  But it was forced in despite protest.  Our work relies on us being a team & works best when we are largely in the same office.  So why force it in when we are all working from home?

I'd name the guilty party but we are not allowed to anymore...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			3 today

Next door and their builders
My daughter's pre school
My wife

Next door are mental..getting a new driveway but moving soon apparently.. their drive is perfectly serviceable ... But getting it done as don't want to put off buyers.. crazy talk. Anyways their builders block the shared drive..my neighbour is oblivious as she doesn't drive. Doesn't understand that we can't get off with the shared drive blocked but they can because they have extra entrance

Onto pre school

We paid in June for uniform. It hasn't arrived and they no record of our order by looks. Yet my daughter's friend ordered in August and it arrived ..

Brings me onto another one with them but also my wife , they told us upping her to afternoons won't be an issue just do by Oct

So we asked today their basically full.. so prob won't get the just 2 full days we want .. ffs which is My wife all over .. didn't want to do it back then cus it's her little darling but now is fine

If we hadn't dithered we could have had our pick!!! Goodness sake dear we knew we were having twins why would you want a 3 year old running around same time if you can get free childcare that she enjoys!!!!
		
Click to expand...





I mean how is that acceptable parking? Van can go down side of house further no problem 

And that lorry..mm litterally no room to get in or out


----------



## Wilson (Sep 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			This.  We have been forced to use a new system at work which most of us consider so unfit for purpose it is a joke compared with the previous one.  But it was forced in despite protest.  Our work relies on us being a team & works best when we are largely in the same office.  So why force it in when we are all working from home?

I'd name the guilty party but we are not allowed to anymore...
		
Click to expand...

My irritation is from the other side of the fence to you chaps, I've been asked to jump in and direct a failing project to introduce a new system, and all I've heard this morning are excuses as to why teams aren't ready.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 18, 2020)

Camper van drivers, well the ones who get in the wrong lane, don't indicate and then almost take you out.... and then turn into a one way street that is already full of cars coming the right way


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Idiots in the clubhouse where masks are compulsory to move around and only allowed off if you are sitting down to drink/eat. So many jokers/idiots coming in off the patio saying we're only walking 10 feet to the bar. Point is the rules are there for a reason. Abide by them. It's for all out benefit in the long run
		
Click to expand...

multiply that by the number of people who don't play golf and have ignored the rules and now we are where we are....AGAIN !!!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 18, 2020)

Supermarket staff using the toilets and NOT WASHING THEIR HANDS AFTERWARDS........blurggggg. And yes I will be reporting this.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2020)

Went to Waitrose on the way home for some bananas and nuts for my golf bag over the weekend. It's started. Everyone has a large pack of toilet roll, no eggs, no rice and pasta shelf decimated and not even a hint of an announcement for a few weeks as I imagine they'll try and persevere with local lockdowns until half term at the earliest


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 18, 2020)

Caddies lying on the floor to read the line for their pro - get a grip! They look like they're about to break into a worm dance.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2020)

New PGA 2k21 game is crap.  I've played the offline career, and two online societies and it felt like three totally different games.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			New PGA 2k21 game is crap.  I've played the offline career, and two online societies and it felt like three totally different games.
		
Click to expand...

Owch, where's my barge pole 🤔


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 19, 2020)

Size 22 skinny fit jeans.....really
Triangular fit jeans is probably a bit more honest.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			3 today 

Next door and their builders 
My daughter's pre school 
My wife 

Next door are mental..getting a new driveway but moving soon apparently.. their drive is perfectly serviceable ... But getting it done as don't want to put off buyers.. crazy talk. Anyways their builders block the shared drive..my neighbour is oblivious as she doesn't drive. Doesn't understand that we can't get off with the shared drive blocked but they can because they have extra entrance

Onto pre school 

We paid in June for uniform. It hasn't arrived and they no record of our order by looks. Yet my daughter's friend ordered in August and it arrived ..

Brings me onto another one with them but also my wife , they told us upping her to afternoons won't be an issue just do by Oct 

So we asked today their basically full.. so prob won't get the just 2 full days we want .. ffs which is My wife all over .. didn't want to do it back then cus it's her little darling but now is fine 

If we hadn't dithered we could have had our pick!!! Goodness sake dear we knew we were having twins why would you want a 3 year old running around same time if you can get free childcare that she enjoys!!!!
		
Click to expand...

On the new driveway ... there is a logic to their ‘madness’ called ‘kerb appeal’. First impressions and all that plus anything a prospective buyer can state as ‘needing done’ will give them reason for offering below your asking price - and they will estimate their cost well in excess of the actual cost of getting it done.  So your neighbours are just clearing that out of the way...👍


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			New PGA 2k21 game is crap.  I've played the offline career, and two online societies and it felt like three totally different games.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds pretty realistic to actual golf then 😉


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 19, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On the new driveway ... there is a logic to their ‘madness’ called ‘kerb appeal’. First impressions and all that plus anything a prospective buyer can state as ‘needing done’ will give them reason for offering below your asking price - and they will estimate their cost well in excess of the actual cost of getting it done.  So your neighbours are just clearing that out of the way...👍
		
Click to expand...

I still say they are mental 

The house is freshly rendered 3 years ago with k render 

The inside is constantly painted and looks brilliant 

Extended out front for downstairs shower 3 years ago 

If anything id get the broken garage door replacing over a drive that was serviceable he had patch repaired it a couple times (3 years old) which held it well 

Does look like they are least repairing cheaply. Using the same outter bricks and step

I still say they won't move. They said over a year ago their moving 

Always an excuse ... Now their eldest is going into gcse year so another reason not to

I think it's just a pipe dream


----------



## Beedee (Sep 19, 2020)

Getting a letter from my pension company that said words to the effect of "in a few days we're going to send you a letter.  please read it".

Glad to see the charges on the pension fund are being spent in a good cause.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 19, 2020)

My foot has been in some pain for most of the week and had a telephone appointment with a GP yesterday.  My self diagnosis was a tendon strain, but was told that it’s probably gout ☹️


----------



## Imurg (Sep 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			New PGA 2k21 game is crap.  I've played the offline career, and two online societies and it felt like three totally different games.
		
Click to expand...

So....3 games for the price of one.....
What's not to like..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2020)

Beedee said:



			Getting a letter from my pension company that said words to the effect of "in a few days we're going to send you a letter.  please read it".

Glad to see the charges on the pension fund are being spent in a good cause.
		
Click to expand...

They may have a legal requirement to do so...


----------



## SatchFan (Sep 19, 2020)

Seeing that bunch of football morons on TV yesterday hanging together outside the training ground as Gareth Bale returned. Not a mask or brain cell between them.


----------



## Patster1969 (Sep 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Due to the new system we use at work being  a report that used to take me about 10 minutes in the old system is taking me an hour to even figure out how to do it. Why do people change things?? The old system worked, this one is painful.
		
Click to expand...

It's pretty standard though - the people that bring these systems into a company are usually people that have never used them or ever done the job, so they don't have to suffer through the pain


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 21, 2020)

Virgin Atlantic. Booked NYC for a week back in January (pre pandemic). Hotel have cancelled the booking as we are not US citizens. But Virgin....

FCO and US State Dept rules are fixed, no travel for non-US citizens. Virgin refuse to refund the ticket, only offering an open ticket (which I won't be able to use dur to other commitments) despite the unprecedented nature of the circumstances. Yet *they use the same unprecedented circumstances *to justify axing 8000 jobs!

They will fly an empty flight just to prevent having to give refunds. £1500 down the swanny. 

Covid-19 "all in it together", yeah right. I can only hope that Virgin Atlantic go tits-up as a result of the pandemic. 

Rant over.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			New PGA 2k21 game is crap.  I've played the offline career, and two online societies and it felt like three totally different games.
		
Click to expand...

Change your offline setting to the same as online! I have to be honest, Im let down by 2k. A good visuals improvement on Rory Mac but I still birdie every other hole at worst. Thought it might be harder than it is and a bit more challenging.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Change your offline setting to the same as online! I have to be honest, Im let down by 2k. A good visuals improvement on Rory Mac but I still birdie every other hole at worst. Thought it might be harder than it is and a bit more challenging.
		
Click to expand...

Even the two different online societies were different to each other, it was weird. In one of them it didn't tell me if I was fast or slow on the swing, but I was able to adjust my aiming circle. The other one the aiming circle was fixed by the club, but it did have fast and slow. It's just confusing, surely they should be consistent or you can't really learn how to play.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Even the two different online societies were different to each other, it was weird. In one of them it didn't tell me if I was fast or slow on the swing, but I was able to adjust my aiming circle. The other one the aiming circle was fixed by the club, but it did have fast and slow. It's just confusing, surely they should be consistent or you can't really learn how to play.
		
Click to expand...

That is a bit weird! Must be able to custom each individual societies rules - not encoutered this yet, mine must use standard online rules!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			That is a bit weird! Must be able to custom each individual societies rules - not encoutered this yet, mine must use standard online rules!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the second one was more like the old TGC19 settings, but just as I had been getting used to how the new game plays, it threw me off.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 21, 2020)

Playing golf with my Monday playing partner who has had a golf lesson (£55 for one hour) and is not even bothering to try and do what the Pro has told him to do, so I have to nag him to get him to do these things (all two of them). It's really hissing me off. Round after round to keep on at him. No I could not ignore it, because he then moans about not getting any better. So I'm being a bluddy coach and Mr Positivity just to help him. I'm sick to death of it. 

(Thank for listening).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Playing golf with my Monday playing partner who has had a golf lesson (£55 for one hour) and is not even bothering to try and do what the Pro has told him to do, so I have to nag him to get him to do these things (all two of them). It's really hissing me off. Round after round to keep on at him. No I could not ignore it, because he then moans about not getting any better. So I'm being a bluddy coach and Mr Positivity just to help him. I'm sick to death of it.

(Thank for listening).
		
Click to expand...

Think you've already done your bit. It's been several rounds and clearly he has no real intent to work on the changes given to him in the lesson. Not your problem he's wasted £55. Let him crack on, get worse or stand still in terms of progress and if he moans tell him there's only one person and one reason why he's not getting better and effectively put up in terms of working on the changes to getting better or shut up about it


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2020)

More sad than irritating, but ATM my H/c is 19.4 my highest ever,  not playing well and dreading tomorrow's medal


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 21, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			More sad than irritating, but ATM my H/c is 19.4 my highest ever,  not playing well and dreading tomorrow's medal 

Click to expand...

Think of it as an opportunity to gain another shot 🤣👐


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Think of it as an opportunity to gain another shot 🤣👐
		
Click to expand...

Always look on the bright side


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2020)

Monitor keeps flicking off and on, thinking the VGA-HDMI adaptor we bought on Amazon must be trash, I start to look for a better version. They cost over £30, I'm trying to decide whether it's worth the money and if that'll actually fix it, and lo and behold, the monitor hasn't cut out all day since then. Not helping me decide.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Monitor keeps flicking off and on, thinking the VGA-HDMI adaptor we bought on Amazon must be trash, I start to look for a better version. They cost over £30, I'm trying to decide whether it's worth the money and if that'll actually fix it, and lo and behold, the monitor hasn't cut out all day since then. Not helping me decide. 

Click to expand...

VGA! You running a vic20? 🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			VGA! You running a vic20? 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

It's a Dell monitor from work that I've carried from office to office for probably 5 years and is now in my 'home office' - god knows how long it was in the company before that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It's a Dell monitor from work that I've carried from office to office for probably 5 years and is now in my 'home office' - god knows how long it was in the company before that.
		
Click to expand...

Could always treat yourself to a nice new monitor .. comes with a better cable


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Could always treat yourself to a nice new monitor .. comes with a better cable
		
Click to expand...

I don't know how I feel about shelling out for a whole new monitor just because my current set-up occasionally cuts out which is mildly annoying.   I did consider it for a minute though..


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know how I feel about shelling out for a whole new monitor just because my current set-up occasionally cuts out which is mildly annoying.   I did consider it for a minute though..
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be that expensive and then you have a decent monitor for home ...

Then again I do love buying random stuff for no reason just because lol it's a hobby


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2020)

Slow play moans about the H4H day at Bearwood. On this one occasion, just suck it up, stop being selfish and think about what the day took to organise and who we were doing it for.


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Playing golf with my Monday playing partner who has had a golf lesson (£55 for one hour) and is not even bothering to try and do what the Pro has told him to do, so I have to nag him to get him to do these things (all two of them). It's really hissing me off. Round after round to keep on at him. No I could not ignore it, because he then moans about not getting any better. So I'm being a bluddy coach and Mr Positivity just to help him. I'm sick to death of it.

(Thank for listening).
		
Click to expand...

Play with someone else or just tell him to shut the hell up.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 22, 2020)

Piece said:



			Slow play moans about the H4H day at Bearwood. On this one occasion, just suck it up, stop being selfish and think about what the day took to organise and who we were doing it for.
		
Click to expand...

I find charity golf days are generally a slow affair. Especially when its not a shotgun start, which at the moment aren't practical.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 22, 2020)

There’s a constant laurel and hardy theme tune hum coming from the TV.

Grating my ears. I need to turn off absolutely everything. 

Anyone know how to make an electromagnetic pulse?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2020)

My work laptop was installing a bunch of updates - now suddenly the Fantasy Premier League website is blocked by content filter. What the hell??


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My work laptop was installing a bunch of updates - now suddenly the Fantasy Premier League website is blocked by content filter. What the hell?? 

Click to expand...

What's the message you're getting? they may have just been cheepskates and stuck a host entry in for it


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			What's the message you're getting? they may have just been cheepskates and stuck a host entry in for it
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what you mean... but the message is "This site is blocked due to content filtering." and has our company logo above it. Same message I've seen before when they blocked some gaming and also gambling websites.

Hopefully they never block this forum or I'll have to make space to have two laptops open on my desk.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know what you mean... but the message is "This site is blocked due to content filtering." and has our company logo above it. Same message I've seen before when they blocked some gaming and also gambling websites.

Hopefully they never block this forum or I'll have to make space to have two laptops open on my desk. 

Click to expand...

You can open "C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts" in notepad and see if they have simply blocked it via there  it's the cheap and cheerful way. You can just hash out entries.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 22, 2020)

Piece said:



			Slow play moans about the H4H day at Bearwood. On this one occasion, just suck it up, stop being selfish and think about what the day took to organise and who we were doing it for.
		
Click to expand...

Surely not!?!  Didn’t think we had any slow players on the forum🤪


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 22, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Surely not!?!  Didn’t think we had any slow players on the forum🤪
		
Click to expand...

Maybe there will be a thread of shame for those who were slowing everyone up. Then if they ever moan about slow play in the future they can be exposed


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Maybe there will be a thread of shame for those who were slowing everyone up. Then if they ever moan about slow play in the future they can be exposed 

Click to expand...

No different with the covid-19 threads, it’s always the other idiots, every forum member is, and has, behaved impeccably.


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Maybe there will be a thread of shame for those who were slowing everyone up. Then if they ever moan about slow play in the future they can be exposed 

Click to expand...

I'm sure there's a correlation between slow players and those who wait for the fairway/green to clear at "forum distance"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 22, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Ryanair did the same to me back in March. Flew the flight and didn't give a refund even though it would have been illegal for me to get on it.

My (lawyer) wife reckoned that I'd have a case if I took them to court because the circumstances meant that the contract was frustrated. I decided not to pursue as the small amount wasn't worth the hassle. Might be something for you to look into though?
		
Click to expand...

Bit frustrated as our party of five couples have cancelled a holiday in Valencia - one couple not able to fly from states others having one of other unable to risk travel or quarantine on return.  We are not so constrained but no point in going if others aren’t.  Others have all had their flights cancelled and refund of some sort offered.  But BA have not yet cancelled ours when other couples are also flying BA but different flight out.  I guess our flight must still be worth flying and the aircraft has somewhere to go after Valencia.  Ach well.  Just a bit irritating as though the money is spent - £360 is £360.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2020)

Piece said:



			I'm sure there's a correlation between slow players and those who wait for the fairway/green to clear at "forum distance" 

Click to expand...

Aaargh you've just set me off on a random irritation. 😆
Behind a slowish 4 ball, waiting behind them on the tee on a par 5. They've all hit their drives maybe 200 yards max but then wait for the green to clear 300 yards away 🤬🙉🙈


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 22, 2020)

Spending a day dealing with my work lap-top not connecting to wireless.  Multiple re-boots and swear words involved.  So I spend yesterday sitting on the floor using an old ethernet cable connected to the hub.
I order a wireless extender with an ethernet port.   Ready to collect today.
Turn on the lap-top this morning - connects perfectly to wireless.    GRRRRRRR.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 22, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Spending a day dealing with my work lap-top not connecting to wireless.  Multiple re-boots and swear words involved.  So I spend yesterday sitting on the floor using an old ethernet cable connected to the hub.
I order a wireless extender with an ethernet port.   Ready to collect today.
Turn on the lap-top this morning - connects perfectly to wireless.    GRRRRRRR.
		
Click to expand...

The dylithium crystals must have charged over night.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 22, 2020)

bobmac said:



			The dylithium crystals must have charged over night.
		
Click to expand...

I might have said things a little worse than "shut up Wesley"


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 22, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			More sad than irritating, but ATM my H/c is 19.4 my highest ever,  not playing well and dreading tomorrow's medal 

Click to expand...

Alway look on the bright side - at least your handicap is 'younger' than you


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2020)

Weve now had 4 earthquakes in the nearby area in the last 2 weeks and I haven't felt any of them....


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Weve now had 4 earthquakes in the nearby area in the last 2 weeks and I haven't felt any of them....

Click to expand...

Having experienced aftershocks from the Canterbury ones 2010 onwards , you're not missing out


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Having experienced aftershocks from the Canterbury ones 2010 onwards , you're not missing out  

Click to expand...

Granted.
But ours were little baby ones.....they don't really count.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 23, 2020)

Uncle Ben's are changing their name 'to avoid racist stereotyping'. I try and make sure I'm on the right side of racial issues, but with things like this appearing, I just can't keep up. How can the name Uncle Ben's be racist? Who was complaining that it was?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Uncle Ben's are changing their name 'to avoid racist stereotyping'. I try and make sure I'm on the right side of racial issues, but with things like this appearing, I just can't keep up. How can the name Uncle Ben's be racist? Who was complaining that it was? 

Click to expand...

I think its the picture on the box/packet that's the issue


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 23, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I think its the picture on the box/packet that's the issue
		
Click to expand...

A simple picture of an old black man?


----------



## Dando (Sep 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			A simple picture of an old black man?
		
Click to expand...

Have you just assumed gender?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			Have you just assumed gender?
		
Click to expand...

The picture is of an old black man


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			Have you just assumed gender?
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me this was said with tongue in cheek? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			The picture is of an old black man
		
Click to expand...

And it's Uncle Bens


----------



## Dando (Sep 23, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Please tell me this was said with tongue in cheek? 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			Yes it was
		
Click to expand...

Thank god 😂


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Uncle Ben's are changing their name 'to avoid racist stereotyping'. I try and make sure I'm on the right side of racial issues, but with things like this appearing, I just can't keep up. How can the name Uncle Ben's be racist? Who was complaining that it was? 

Click to expand...

And yet it is still acceptable for Aunt Bessie to peddle her Yorkshire puds🤷‍♂️


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2020)

Panic buying. It's started again. 

Bloody idiots.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Panic buying. It's started again.

Bloody idiots.
		
Click to expand...

Yep and will only get worse as cases rise


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 23, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Panic buying. It's started again.

Bloody idiots.
		
Click to expand...

 We couldn't get our baby formula from Tesco's and some are limiting to one a week

Great if you have one kid 

Luckily Amazon had a 6 pack which arrives tomorrow so we can ride out until they sort their issues..

Ofc eBay is full of packs for triple the price .. animals


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2020)

Nursery asked us yesterday to wear masks for drop off and pick up.. email to everyone 

Come today half people ain't 

They get asked nicely they have to

One dad kicks off "oh for crying out loud it's not in the guidelines"

How about you go to another Nursery then

It's your kids health ..


----------



## Slab (Sep 24, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Panic buying. It's started again.

Bloody idiots.
		
Click to expand...

You would have thought that anyone with half a brain would have bought an extra pk of bog roll and a jar of dolmio at some point in the last 5 months


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2020)

Slab said:



			You would have thought that anyone with half a brain would have bought an extra pk of bog roll and a jar of dolmio at some point in the last 5 months
		
Click to expand...

I know! We've still got more than 500 bog rolls left from the last time


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Wife asked me to spray paint 3 small metal coffee tables silver, So up to the man cave and on with the mask and goggles 2 hours later tables done and looking good .
Back in the house I look in the mirror and around where the mask and goggles were I'm covered silver paint leaving me like The Lone Ranger with a white mask , Hi Ho Silver


----------



## chellie (Sep 24, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Wife asked me to spray paint 3 small metal coffee tables silver, So up to the man cave and on with the mask and goggles 2 hours later tables done and looking good .
Back in the house I look in the mirror and around where the mask and goggles were I'm covered silver paint leaving me like The Lone Ranger with a white mask , Hi Ho Silver 

Click to expand...


Picture please


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi Ho, there you go , just imagine a red face and a white mask, no horse or hat though


----------



## Slab (Sep 24, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Hi Ho, there you go , just imagine a red face and a white mask, no horse or hat though 

Click to expand...


& now we know the answer to the question... Why the long face?


----------



## Slab (Sep 24, 2020)

Was sitting outside at a coffee shop yesterday, bloke came out (after just going in) was asking folks if they had a face mask he could borrow


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2020)

Tradesmen who think they should operate like insurance companies!

Give a quote and when you say you are getting a couple more they ask for you to let them know what else you are quoted and they will see if they can match them. So basically youve just admitted you havent quoted me your best price and expect me to give you a chance to lower your quote when someone does!!!!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			Tradesmen who think they should operate like insurance companies!

Give a quote and when you say you are getting a couple more they ask for you to let them know what else you are quoted and they will see if they can match them. So basically youve just admitted you havent quoted me your best price and expect me to give you a chance to lower your quote when someone does!!!!
		
Click to expand...

If you need a quote for something, invite 3 or 4 people round at the same time and let them bid for the job


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 24, 2020)

bobmac said:



			If you need a quote for something, invite 3 or 4 people round at the same time and let them bid for the job  

Click to expand...

Exactly what I did for a dormer, three companies invited round to quote at the same time. One walked away and refused to quote, the other two went toe to toe and gave me their best prices right in front of each other.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 24, 2020)

Not having enough storage space for my loo rolls and pasta.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2020)

does anyone know anything about the new NHS app? I have downloaded it .. however how does it know if im inside.. outside.. wearing a mask etc.. just because say I stand within 1 Metre of somebody who tests positive for 20 mins.. but we both are wearing masks and are outside.. surely there is very little risk compared to being inside with no masks?


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 24, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Nursery asked us yesterday to wear masks for drop off and pick up.. email to everyone

Come today half people ain't

They get asked nicely they have to

One dad kicks off "oh for crying out loud it's not in the guidelines"

How about you go to another Nursery then

It's your kids health ..
		
Click to expand...

Dropped my boy off today and I think it was around 5 parents out of 40 odd with a mask on. Nobody wants to hear your excuse you just wear it you selfish...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 24, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			does anyone know anything about the new NHS app? I have downloaded it .. however how does it know if im inside.. outside.. wearing a mask etc.. just because say I stand within 1 Metre of somebody who tests positive for 20 mins.. but we both are wearing masks and are outside.. surely there is very little risk compared to being inside with no masks?
		
Click to expand...

It just deals with proximity. Bear in mind, to get pinged you have to have been next to someone for 15 minutes or more, within 2 metres. That is pretty rare for me anyway other than with direct family. 

With the current set up I could be at one end of a golf clubhouse, you could be 20 metres away at the other end but the register states we were in the room at the same time, you will get the dreaded call. The app has to be better than that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It just deals with proximity. Bear in mind, to get pinged you have to have been next to someone for 15 minutes or more, within 2 metres. That is pretty rare for me anyway other than with direct family.

With the current set up I could be at one end of a golf clubhouse, you could be 20 metres away at the other end but the register states we were in the room at the same time, you will get the dreaded call. The app has to be better than that.
		
Click to expand...

Hope so , got it anyways lol problem is how many people will get it? Older iPhones can't get it... People without smart phones can't
Not effective unless more people use it


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Dropped my boy off today and I think it was around 5 parents out of 40 odd with a mask on. Nobody wants to hear your excuse you just wear it you selfish...
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Wife said at pick up everyone had it so that's good 

It takes seconds 

I had to go chemist on way back so I left it on so I didn't have to muck about 

How hard is it guys? Come on


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I think its the picture on the box/packet that's the issue
		
Click to expand...

I'm


pauljames87 said:



			does anyone know anything about the new NHS app? I have downloaded it .. however how does it know if im inside.. outside.. wearing a mask etc.. just because say I stand within 1 Metre of somebody who tests positive for 20 mins.. but we both are wearing masks and are outside.. surely there is very little risk compared to being inside with no masks?
		
Click to expand...

I don't get the premise of the app. 
If you're positive, what the hell are you doing outside mingling with other people anyway? I'm missing something obvious here


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm


I don't get the premise of the app.
If you're positive, what the hell are you doing outside mingling with other people anyway? I'm missing something obvious here 

Click to expand...

The app you can enter a postive result into it I know that, once you enter that I'm guessing it contacts everyone your phone came into contact with over the past few days


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			The app you can enter a postive result into it I know that, once you enter that I'm guessing it contacts everyone your phone came into contact with over the past few days
		
Click to expand...

Right, makes a bit of sense now, it stores some data from nearby phones for x amount of time. From what I've heard over the last couple of days, the phone pings if someone with the app and has tested positive is nearby. Seemed a bit pointless to me but maybe they just described it poorly.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 24, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Exactly what I did for a dormer, three companies invited round to quote at the same time. One walked away and refused to quote, the other two went toe to toe and gave me their best prices right in front of each other.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes the cheapest is not the best option, better going on recommendations.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Exactly. Wife said at pick up everyone had it so that's good

It takes seconds

I had to go chemist on way back so I left it on so I didn't have to muck about

How hard is it guys? Come on
		
Click to expand...

Now sharing a small office and so the mask is on all day. To be honest once it's on and you're working away you don't notice it. Have to wear it when moving around the hospital as well so at the moment bar eating in the restaurant it's never off. It really isn't a hardship and anyone without a medical condition, has to wear one. It's not a hardship


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Now sharing a small office and so the mask is on all day. To be honest once it's on and you're working away you don't notice it. Have to wear it when moving around the hospital as well so at the moment bar eating in the restaurant it's never off. It really isn't a hardship and anyone without a medical condition, has to wear one. It's not a hardship
		
Click to expand...

You prob will find even some with conditions will wear them just to try and do their bit 

But then you get the anti maskers.... Freewill eh? Wasted on the human race


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			You prob will find even some with conditions will wear them just to try and do their bit

But then you get the anti maskers.... Freewill eh? Wasted on the human race
		
Click to expand...

It totally agree. I know some are wearing the sunflower lanyards to show they have something that prevents them wearing a mask (and you would hope could then be verified at some point with the GP) but the cynic in me some have probably got those to opt out of wearing a mask and aren't exempt. People will always flout the rules, whether it's Covid or anything else


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 24, 2020)

Had problems connecting work laptop to house WiFi though all other devices could connect. Work support told me to do a network reset - and now its not even detecting networks that I know are available - never mind connect to one...I haven’t a clue - what to do 🙁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2020)

Can't get a supermarket slot for home delivery anywhere. Have been using Waitrose regularly in the hope that regular orders would make it easier than trying as a first timer. Not happening


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 24, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Sometimes the cheapest is not the best option, better going on recommendations.
		
Click to expand...

All three invited were highly regarded. Similarly, most expensive isn't always the best either. 
There is a balance between quality and value.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't get a supermarket slot for home delivery anywhere. Have been using Waitrose regularly in the hope that regular orders would make it easier than trying as a first timer. Not happening
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got a delivery this morning and got a slot for next Sunday with Morrison’s. 
Haven’t been to a shop since the 23rd July and this has become my new normal. In fact I’m enjoying looking forward to what random thank you for ordering gift I get. Started with a gingerbread man, and has been the usually cakes from muffins to croissants. Last week was a key ring with a squidgy sloth doubled over and when you squeezed it brown goo popped out it’s rear.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Right, makes a bit of sense now, it stores some data from nearby phones for x amount of time. From what I've heard over the last couple of days, the phone pings if someone with the app and has tested positive is nearby. Seemed a bit pointless to me but maybe they just described it poorly.
		
Click to expand...

I believe this is incorrect. The app is not some sort of sci fi tracker that will be going off anytime it senses someone with CV-19. It will only notify you if you have been in contact (15-20 mins at 2m) who subsequently notifies the app that they have had a positive test result. There are lots of social media rumours about how it will work, most are incorrect- as usual!


----------



## Neilds (Sep 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It totally agree. I know some are wearing the sunflower lanyards to show they have something that prevents them wearing a mask (and you would hope could then be verified at some point with the GP) but the cynic in me some have probably got those to opt out of wearing a mask and aren't exempt. People will always flout the rules, whether it's Covid or anything else
		
Click to expand...

I have asthma and still wear a mask at it doesn’t affect me and is also better than having the evil looks if I didn’t wear one. I suspect a lot of people have decided that they are exempt but still could wear one without it affecting them.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 25, 2020)

Neilds said:



			I believe this is incorrect. The app is not some sort of sci fi tracker that will be going off anytime it senses someone with CV-19. It will only notify you if you have been in contact (15-20 mins at 2m) who subsequently notifies the app that they have had a positive test result. There are lots of social media rumours about how it will work, most are incorrect- as usual!
		
Click to expand...


I heard it from an "expert" on radio 5 live


----------



## Neilds (Sep 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:




I heard it from an "expert" on radio 5 live 

Click to expand...

Jeremy Vine was also doing his best to spread rumours yesterday 😀


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 25, 2020)

Bloody freezing this morning. I guess that's the last of summer done with.

Also my instructor cancelled my driving lesson today. Oh well.


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 25, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Had problems connecting work laptop to house WiFi though all other devices could connect. Work support told me to do a network reset - and now its not even detecting networks that I know are available - never mind connect to one...I haven’t a clue - what to do 🙁
		
Click to expand...

A lot of laptops have a separate wi=fi switch, my wife's does and it got accidentally turned off once with the same results as you.  

Assuming Win10,  go to Start, settings, network, wi-fi.

Make sure everything is switched on and working ok.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Now sharing a small office and so the mask is on all day. To be honest once it's on and you're working away you don't notice it. Have to wear it when moving around the hospital as well so at the moment bar eating in the restaurant it's never off. It really isn't a hardship and anyone without a medical condition, has to wear one. It's not a hardship
		
Click to expand...

Walking around the narrow streets of Mevagissey yesterday we ended up just keeping our masks on after being in shops.  And it was no big deal now that I'm getting over the feelings of self-consciousness that were strong to start with and now I am getting used to the feeling of wearing one.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 25, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Walking around the narrow streets of Mevagissey yesterday we ended up just keeping our masks on after being in shops.  And it was no big deal now that I'm getting over the feelings of self-consciousness that were strong to start with and now I am getting used to the feeling of wearing one.
		
Click to expand...

Also Hugh, it'll improve your appearance big time


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 25, 2020)

"Football Twitter". A collection of absolute morons hiding behind profile pictures of footballers who primarily flood Twitter with either unfunny pictures of the AFTV guy with some reference to "dub" or by replying to people with the even more irritating "didn't ask mate", have now led a 19 year old Liverpool RB to black-out his Twitter after receiving a ton of abuse for his performance in a game they won 7-2. Sooner sites like Twitter force people to post under their own name and only sign up with a form of identification the better.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			A lot of laptops have a separate wi=fi switch, my wife's does and it got accidentally turned off once with the same results as you. 

Assuming Win10,  go to Start, settings, network, wi-fi.

Make sure everything is switched on and working ok.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t quite know what I did - but did a troubleshoot on WiFi network and then did the fix that was offered And the after restarting it worked...👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Also Hugh, it'll improve your appearance big time 

Click to expand...

That’s what my missus reckons 👍🥰


----------



## Wilson (Sep 26, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			"Football Twitter". A collection of absolute morons hiding behind profile pictures of footballers who primarily flood Twitter with either unfunny pictures of the AFTV guy with some reference to "dub" or by replying to people with the even more irritating "didn't ask mate", have now led a 19 year old Liverpool RB to black-out his Twitter after receiving a ton of abuse for his performance in a game they won 7-2. Sooner sites like Twitter force people to post under their own name and only sign up with a form of identification the better.
		
Click to expand...

The responses to Marcus Rashford tweeting about child hunger make me agree completely.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 27, 2020)

People that just left the holiday house, pi**ed the bed and went all the way through the mattress protector, new mattress bought today, they took all the toilet roll from the store cupboard and marked us down for cleanliness 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2020)

BrianM said:



			People that just left the holiday house, pi**ed the bed and went all the way through the mattress protector, new mattress bought today, they took all the toilet roll from the store cupboard and marked us down for cleanliness 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

what a cheek...find out where they live and send a suprise through the post


----------



## chellie (Sep 27, 2020)

BrianM said:



			People that just left the holiday house, pi**ed the bed and went all the way through the mattress protector, new mattress bought today, they took all the toilet roll from the store cupboard and marked us down for cleanliness 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a right of reply that you can publish it their review is visible?


----------



## BrianM (Sep 27, 2020)

chellie said:



			Do you have a right of reply that you can publish it their review is visible?
		
Click to expand...

Review is on Sykes cottages, they never put a reason why so it’s a strange one.
The wife gets upset about it though as we always make sure it is spotless.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2020)

BrianM said:



			People that just left the holiday house, pi**ed the bed and went all the way through the mattress protector, new mattress bought today, they took all the toilet roll from the store cupboard and marked us down for cleanliness 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Do they pay a security deposit? Can you appeal to Sykes? Seems very unfair if not, it's a two way street.


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2020)

My neck aching like hell after doing some outdoor go-karting yesterday for the very first time.
Great fun though.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do they pay a security deposit? Can you appeal to Sykes? Seems very unfair if not, it's a two way street.
		
Click to expand...

A bit like eBay, they have all the rights, we have requested not to have them back.
We could force the issue, but the wife won’t do it.
Its more just the way you feel when it happens!!


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 28, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Review is on Sykes cottages, they never put a reason why so it’s a strange one.
The wife gets upset about it though as we always make sure it is spotless.
		
Click to expand...

Some people are just disgusting.
We recently stayed at an Air BnB in Bath, the wife made sure it was as clean when we left as it was when we arrived, which is the bare minimum imo.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2020)

BrianM said:



			People that just left the holiday house, pi**ed the bed and went all the way through the mattress protector, new mattress bought today, they took all the toilet roll from the store cupboard and marked us down for cleanliness 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

We've just returned from a week in a cottage.  We had to put down a £150 'cleanliness and breakage' deposit.  We were careful during our stay and looked after the place - leaving it we hope just as we found it - and we got the deposit returned the evening of the day we left.  

We didn't do this through Air BnB but their 'owners assessment' of whoever rents their property is good for preventing the disgusting behaviour you've experienced.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2020)

Pretty well-off friends of ours (well of my wife mostly) - both self-employed - thinking of taking the £50,000 they believe is available from the government as it's free, easy and dead cheap money and would be good for paying off a lump of their mortgage (and their accountant will be able to minimise what they'll have to 'pay back').

Meanwhile thousands of others who have lost their income or have been made redundant really struggle to make ends meet and don't have access to such cheap money.

Are our friends greedy?  You bet they are - and if you ask my Mrs it really puts her friendship with them at serious risk.


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 28, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not everyone has a wife to clean up after them.
		
Click to expand...

She makes me do it myself these days, she reckons I'm almost 'trained'.


----------



## DRW (Sep 28, 2020)

BrianM said:



			People that just left the holiday house, pi**ed the bed and went all the way through the mattress protector, new mattress bought today, they took all the toilet roll from the store cupboard and marked us down for cleanliness 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Oh my that reminds me of a time, when one of the children wasn't well at all, the night before we were due to leave a holiday cottage and soiled the bed  on the morning of departure whilst still asleep. Was not a pretty sight, turns my stomach now. We had doors open, cleaning like mad and so on. New mattress was required.

We didn't run off though we spoke and sorted it out, was it embarrassing.

Another time, we had someone stay in our own house when I was still building the guest bedroom/bathroom and someone wee all on the floor in the bathroom, didn't have any flooring finish at that stage thankfully (soaked right into the chipboard flooring, no mention of it to us, just found out when I went to change the sheets etc after they left, nice thank you for having us, present). Still laugh about it with the wife now in disbelief.

Some people for you, I don't understand it..


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not everyone has a wife to clean up after them.
		
Click to expand...

 My OCD wife always use to clean up after our previous cleaners, She's sacked around 5 of them over the years , no point in me trying to compete with pros . Now retired, she cleans it all to her satisfaction.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Pretty well-off friends of ours (well of my wife mostly) - both self-employed - thinking of taking the £50,000 they believe is available from the government as it's free, easy and dead cheap money and would be good for paying off a lump of their mortgage (and their accountant will be able to minimise what they'll have to 'pay back').

Meanwhile thousands of others who have lost their income or have been made redundant really struggle to make ends meet and don't have access to such cheap money.

Are our friends greedy?  You bet they are - and if you ask my Mrs it really puts her friendship with them at serious risk.
		
Click to expand...

They will still have to repay it, they can't avoid that no matter the accountant. They can use it for whatever purpose they like but it isn't free money, a grant. It is loan at an incredibly low interest rate with minimal pressure to repay in the short to medium term. 

If your wife's friend uses it for personal gain then it will either be taxed as a dividend, salary etc or taken as a directors loan which needs to be cleared at the end of their tax year.

We have not taken it at our business but I know of a good few who have. Unless you need the money I don't see the point. It isn't even as if you can put it an a savings account and win that way.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 28, 2020)

DRW said:



			Oh my that reminds me of a time, when one of the children wasn't well at all, the night before we were due to leave a holiday cottage and soiled the bed  on the morning of departure whilst still asleep. Was not a pretty sight, turns my stomach now. We had doors open, cleaning like mad and so on. New mattress was required.

We didn't run off though we spoke and sorted it out, was it embarrassing.

Another time, we had someone stay in our own house when I was still building the guest bedroom/bathroom and someone wee all on the floor in the bathroom, didn't have any flooring finish at that stage thankfully (soaked right into the chipboard flooring, no mention of it to us, just found out when I went to change the sheets etc after they left, nice thank you for having us, present). Still laugh about it with the wife now in disbelief.

Some people for you, I don't understand it..
		
Click to expand...

It was just adults staying 😬😬😬
Like yourself we would sort it out, these things happen but there is away of sorting it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They will still have to repay it, they can't avoid that no matter the accountant. They can use it for whatever purpose they like but it isn't free money, a grant. It is loan at an incredibly low interest rate with minimal pressure to repay in the short to medium term.

If your wife's friend uses it for personal gain then it will either be taxed as a dividend, salary etc or taken as a directors loan which needs to be cleared at the end of their tax year.

We have not taken it at our business but I know of a good few who have. Unless you need the money I don't see the point. It isn't even as if you can put it an a savings account and win that way.
		
Click to expand...

That is actually good to know...my wife's friend thinks of it as 'free' money as the interest rate is so low....and I am not at all convinced that this is how public money should be getting used - a cheap loan for those able to access it whether of not they actually need it...when other constraints around government 'largesse' impact significantly many who are very much less fortunate that our friends.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That is actually good to know...still not sure that this is how public money should be getting used - a cheap loan for those able to access it and who may not need it...when other constraints around government 'largesse' impact significantly many who are very much less fortunate that our friends.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was a quick way of getting money out to companies. Testing for need is ideal but a slow process and the current situation doesn't favour delay. I think we have to accept right now that money is going to companies that don't necessarily need it but without this approach many would be going under.

It's a scatter gun approach, put it under the file marked necessary evil and move on.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That is actually good to know...my wife's friend thinks of it as 'free' money as the interest rate is so low....and I am not at all convinced that this is how public money should be getting used - a cheap loan for those able to access it whether of not they actually need it...when other constraints around government 'largesse' impact significantly many who are very much less fortunate that our friends.
		
Click to expand...

This isn't "how public money is getting used" when the Government rolled out their schemes they were clear on the schemes and how they should work and who they should help - but - because if the complexity of the help schemes there are always going to be people who abuse the system ( legally or illegally ) when it was rushed out in a crisis. Even the long established benefit schemes are abused, but as far as your friends are concerned I do hope that the money is repaid but even if it's just a cheap loan to them it doesn't mean anyone else who qualified for a scheme didn't get their needed assistance


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2020)

chrisd said:



			This isn't "how public money is getting used" when the Government rolled out their schemes they were clear on the schemes and how they should work and who they should help - but - because if the complexity of the help schemes there are always going to be people who abuse the system ( legally or illegally ) when it was rushed out in a crisis. Even the long established benefit schemes are abused, but as far as your friends are concerned I do hope that the money is repaid but even if it's just a cheap loan to them it doesn't mean anyone else who qualified for a scheme didn't get their needed assistance
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't expect anyone to not have access to loans/grants because of the selfishness and greed of others.  But compare and contrast with the way the poorest of society are treated when it comes to accessing public funding and having to pay it back when monies are owed.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 28, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I wouldn't expect anyone to not have access to loans/grants because of the selfishness and greed of others.  But compare and contrast with the way the poorest of society are treated when it comes to accessing public funding and having to pay it back when monies are owed.
		
Click to expand...

But we should only have a welfare where those who absolutely can't work for their income are given the maximum support and then graded according to need. Anyone who can work, should work, and, if necessary their income topped up. If they ask to borrow money on a Government scheme then they should pay it back in accordance with the rules of the scheme


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2020)

chrisd said:



			But we should only have a welfare where those who absolutely can't work for their income are given the maximum support and then graded according to need. Anyone who can work, should work, and, if necessary their income topped up. If they ask to borrow money on a Government scheme then they should pay it back in accordance with the rules of the scheme
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - and the Ts&Cs of these schemes should be equivalent and according to the need and capability to repay. And of course - anyone who can work should work - irrespective of the work available - just as well there are loads of jobs out there for all looking to find work that fits their needs and circumstances.  If only.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 28, 2020)

Phone local upholsterer. No answer, message local upholsterer. Upholsterer says drop it round any time. Jump in the car, he closes in half hour. 6 minutes later I arrive and both doors locked and lights off. 

Not the first time I’ve arrived at businesses this year to find they’ve closed up early.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 28, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Phone local upholsterer. No answer, message local upholsterer. Upholsterer says drop it round any time. Jump in the car, he closes in half hour. 6 minutes later I arrive and both doors locked and lights off.

Not the first time I’ve arrived at businesses this year to find they’ve closed up early.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you recover.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I hope you recover.
		
Click to expand...

Or get stuffed


----------



## chrisd (Sep 28, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Phone local upholsterer. No answer, message local upholsterer. Upholsterer says drop it round any time. Jump in the car, he closes in half hour. 6 minutes later I arrive and both doors locked and lights off. 

Not the first time I’ve arrived at businesses this year to find they’ve closed up early.
		
Click to expand...

If he had to leave early you'd think he'd have the have the opening hours covered !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2020)

Fulham - totally poo


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 28, 2020)

Pubs chuckin out at 10. NFL kickinoff at 1.15 🥱


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 29, 2020)

Places that provide hand sanitizer that has the texture of snot ...


----------



## GB72 (Sep 29, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Places that provide hand sanitizer that has the texture of snot ...
		
Click to expand...

It is the not knowing what you are getting that is the problem. Have fired out far too much when getting a very liquid sanitizer and expecting a gel


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2020)

Turn on the work laptop, our wonderful new system is down again. Should have had an extra hour in bed since I can't do any flipping work!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2020)

We noticed yesterday that our banking app has stopped working and I am struggling to download an upgrade...checked on-line and latest release was...2 days ago...


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 30, 2020)

Yappy little dogs two doors up. None stop bark bark bark bark x a million


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2020)

Just got a new bottle of vitamin type things from Costco. Recommended dose two per day. Bottle contains 375 caplets.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just got a new bottle of vitamin type things from Costco. Recommended dose two per day. Bottle contains 375 caplets. 

Click to expand...

Buy 2 bottles


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Buy 2 bottles
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what they want you to think! Given that one bottle this size is over half a year's worth I really don't think we need to buy two.


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 30, 2020)

The label on my bottle of industrial strength superglue coming off.


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2020)

Man United, particularly Woodward and the Glazers.
Absolute laughing stock of a club.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 30, 2020)

Mmm, daughter #2 had an issue with one of her eyes about 9 months ago. Blinding pain, then badly blurred. Came on in an instant and has never 'repaired.' She had an MRI, CAT scan etc and it totally foxed the medics. She was due follow ups during the initial lockdown but, understandably, things got pushed back.

Yesterday afternoon, BOOM!

Same thing in the other eye. Now profoundly blind, pending more tests tomorrow and Friday, and an appointment with the consultant on Monday. Here's hoping! And well done to the NHS for their fast response.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Mmm, daughter #2 had an issue with one of her eyes about 9 months ago. Blinding pain, then badly blurred. Came on in an instant and has never 'repaired.' She had an MRI, CAT scan etc and it totally foxed the medics. She was due follow ups during the initial lockdown but, understandably, things got pushed back.

Yesterday afternoon, BOOM!

Same thing in the other eye. Now profoundly blind, pending more tests tomorrow and Friday, and an appointment with the consultant on Monday. Here's hoping! And well done to the NHS for their fast response.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed it’s sorted Bri👍🏻


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Mmm, daughter #2 had an issue with one of her eyes about 9 months ago. Blinding pain, then badly blurred. Came on in an instant and has never 'repaired.' She had an MRI, CAT scan etc and it totally foxed the medics. She was due follow ups during the initial lockdown but, understandably, things got pushed back.

Yesterday afternoon, BOOM!

Same thing in the other eye. Now profoundly blind, pending more tests tomorrow and Friday, and an appointment with the consultant on Monday. Here's hoping! And well done to the NHS for their fast response.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds terrifying. Hope they get to the cause and fix it.


----------



## chellie (Sep 30, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Mmm, daughter #2 had an issue with one of her eyes about 9 months ago. Blinding pain, then badly blurred. Came on in an instant and has never 'repaired.' She had an MRI, CAT scan etc and it totally foxed the medics. She was due follow ups during the initial lockdown but, understandably, things got pushed back.

Yesterday afternoon, BOOM!

Same thing in the other eye. Now profoundly blind, pending more tests tomorrow and Friday, and an appointment with the consultant on Monday. Here's hoping! And well done to the NHS for their fast response.
		
Click to expand...

Hope they can get it sorted out.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2020)

Getting older. Can't seem to have a game of football without walking away with some niggling injury or another. The most irritating thing is that I'm still improving as a footballer while my body slowly breaks down so before long the improvement will be worthless as I'll be packing it in anyway.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 1, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Mmm, daughter #2 had an issue with one of her eyes about 9 months ago. Blinding pain, then badly blurred. Came on in an instant and has never 'repaired.' She had an MRI, CAT scan etc and it totally foxed the medics. She was due follow ups during the initial lockdown but, understandably, things got pushed back.

Yesterday afternoon, BOOM!

Same thing in the other eye. Now profoundly blind, pending more tests tomorrow and Friday, and an appointment with the consultant on Monday. Here's hoping! And well done to the NHS for their fast response.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez Brian  - thats terrible. Hope they can find the cause & cure it. And a bit quicker than the last effort. And I think that should be in the "Rather more than a random irritation" thread.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 1, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			I know what it means,just thought you might want to add something.
But obviously not 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Sorry just seen this. Yes lots of it going on on the forum, the BLM thread is a good place to start .


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 1, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Mmm, daughter #2 had an issue with one of her eyes about 9 months ago. Blinding pain, then badly blurred. Came on in an instant and has never 'repaired.' She had an MRI, CAT scan etc and it totally foxed the medics. She was due follow ups during the initial lockdown but, understandably, things got pushed back.

Yesterday afternoon, BOOM!

Same thing in the other eye. Now profoundly blind, pending more tests tomorrow and Friday, and an appointment with the consultant on Monday. Here's hoping! And well done to the NHS for their fast response.
		
Click to expand...

OMG. Hope things get sorted.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			"Wait til you're 52, that's how it feels EVERY SINGLE MORNING" 😅
		
Click to expand...

52?   Hold my beer.      If you can please because I'm too sore to do it myself


----------



## bobmac (Oct 1, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			52?   Hold my beer.      If you can please because I'm too sore to do it myself   

Click to expand...

My carer only allows me beer at the weekend which is soon, I think


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 1, 2020)

having a hang over for  the first time in years, even been sick a few times. i wouldn't mind but i didn't drink any more than any normal night


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			having a hang over for  the first time in years, even been sick a few times. i wouldn't mind but i didn't drink any more than any normal night

Click to expand...

Being a lightweight drinker is a new Covid symptom I've read 😆


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Being a lightweight drinker is a new Covid symptom I've read 😆
		
Click to expand...

i wouldn't mind, if it had been the night before, drank twice as much and was fine


----------



## Dando (Oct 1, 2020)

Getting a call from the caravan site this morning to be told last nights storm damaged my awning.
Drove down to find the main support poles and 4 roof poles either bent or broken.
Can’t get replacements for it anywhere. Luckily we kept the smaller porch awning


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 1, 2020)

Margaret Ferrier, unbelievable......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2020)

Got back to town, bus waiting in the bust station about to go - not packed. Jumped on (everyone masked) and it got about 2 miles down the road and broke down. Faced with a walk back to town, one route all uphill and not fully pathed or a walk the other way, slightly longer but easier going. Took the latter option and 2.6 miles later got home. So much for trying to support our local services


----------



## fundy (Oct 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got back to town, bus waiting in the bust station about to go - not packed. Jumped on (everyone masked) and it got about 2 miles down the road and broke down. Faced with a walk back to town, one route all uphill and not fully pathed or a walk the other way, slightly longer but easier going. Took the latter option and 2.6 miles later got home. So much for trying to support our local services
		
Click to expand...


on the plus side you probably missed the Fulham game


----------



## fundy (Oct 1, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Margaret Ferrier, unbelievable......
		
Click to expand...


her tweet about Dominic Cummings hasnt aged well!!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			on the plus side you probably missed the Fulham game 

Click to expand...

No. Sadly got home about 4.00


----------



## fundy (Oct 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No. Sadly got home about 4.00
		
Click to expand...

time for a strong drink then i expect (you may be ahead of me here lol)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2020)

fundy said:



			time for a strong drink then i expect (you may be ahead of me here lol)
		
Click to expand...

No. Having supported them for well over 40 years this is the Fulham norm. Brief periods of hope dashed by decades of mediocrity. I foolishly allowed myself to think we wouldn't repeat the errors of the other season. Should have known better


----------



## chellie (Oct 1, 2020)

Still have DOMS after Tuesday's PT session.


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2020)

chellie said:



			Still have* DOMS* after Tuesday's PT session.
		
Click to expand...

DOMS?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 1, 2020)

Slime said:



			DOMS?
		
Click to expand...

Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness.... or in need of a pizza?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 2, 2020)

BrianM said:



			People that just left the holiday house, pi**ed the bed and went all the way through the mattress protector, new mattress bought today, they took all the toilet roll from the store cupboard and marked us down for cleanliness 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

I've had a couple of comments from people that have stayed at my place. Totally unjustified but once it's out in the public domain there is nothing you can do about it. I really don't understand their expectations, one person said there was a bit of rust on the soap holder in the shower 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I've had a couple of comments from people that have stayed at my place. Totally unjustified but once it's out in the public domain there is nothing you can do about it. I really don't understand their expectations, one person said there was a bit of rust on the soap holder in the shower 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise you had been on "Four in a bed" mate.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2020)

Summer officially dead and gone then. You just know we're gonna be put in Lockdown 2 and we won't even be able to go for a walk this time. In the short-term though, tomorrow's comp is going to be interesting.


----------



## Slab (Oct 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Summer officially dead and gone then. You just know we're gonna be put in Lockdown 2 and we won't even be able to go for a walk this time. In the short-term though, tomorrow's comp is going to be interesting. 

Click to expand...

I'm randomly irritated for the opposite, summer just started here yesterday. Went to the practice area at the club yesterday and today at 6;30am & both days had unusually light winds, with nice sunshine and it hadn’t really got hot yet so was only 25 degrees (although you can't see the balls land with the long clubs as the sun is still a bit low at that time)

But only had time to hit a hundred balls and get some some putting in before I had to leave to get ready for work


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 2, 2020)

Slab said:



			I'm randomly irritated for the opposite, summer just started here yesterday. Went to the practice area at the club yesterday and today at 6;30am & both days had unusually light winds, with nice sunshine and it hadn’t really got hot yet so was only 25 degrees (although you can't see the balls land with the long clubs as the sun is still a bit low at that time)

But only had time to hit a hundred balls and get some some putting in before I had to leave to get ready for work 

Click to expand...

Alan, its easy to take a sudden dislike to someone you know... 😘


----------



## Slab (Oct 2, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Alan, its easy to take a sudden dislike to someone you know... 😘
		
Click to expand...

Pfft, my phone says you have a sunny 6° at home today, so its a measly 20° difference  
(anyway you have to pity me, I don't even have a game sorted for this weekend!)


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 2, 2020)

Slab said:



			Pfft, my phone says you have a sunny 6° at home today, so its a measly 20° difference 
(anyway you have to pity me, I don't even have a game sorted for this weekend!) 

Click to expand...

It doesn't mention the atmospheric feels like "freeze a gnats nuts off" 😂
Summer an not playing golf? Gie yersel a shake man...

Just have a look at the weather for my game on Sunday (Rosyth) and see how much pity I should have 😂


----------



## Slab (Oct 2, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			It doesn't mention the atmospheric feels like "freeze a gnats nuts off" 😂
Summer an not playing golf? Gie yersel a shake man...

*Just have a look at the weather for my game on Sunday (Rosyth) and see how much pity I should have* 😂
		
Click to expand...

I googled your forecast, it just came up with this pic? 



Enjoy


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 2, 2020)

Slab said:



			I googled your forecast, it just came up with this pic? 
View attachment 32656


Enjoy 

Click to expand...

Haha, it's not far off that. Heavy rain forecast all day tomorrow will make for interesting rivers that aren't normally there. 

Still, only two weeks until the mighty Pars kick off against ICT.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2020)

When the local fish and chip shop says they welcome 'phone orders, so you call them at lunchtime and order 4 cod and chips for yourself and three of your work colleagues. You say you'll be round in 10 minutes, they say "can you make it 15 please". So you go round there 15 minutes later and when you walk in, they say "wait in the car outside, we're just about to start cooking it and we'll bring it out when it's ready"..... Cheers mush, there goes my lunch break. 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2020)

Online shopping and you are now restricted to a set number of items and so if you choose loose fruit and veg each one counting as an individual item


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Online shopping and you are now restricted to a set number of items and so if you choose loose fruit and veg each one counting as an individual item
		
Click to expand...

Tesco's have limited baby wipes to 3 per shop. Which is rubbish. 1 pack lasts a day ATM 

However you can get 3 boxes no problem (never in stock online now) but just limited to 3 packs of wipes instead not say however many was in one box...

Amazon to the rescue. 18 packs £12 schedule order every 2 weeks


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 2, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Is the handicap system changing?
		
Click to expand...

There's a handicap system?


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Is the handicap system changing?
		
Click to expand...




GreiginFife said:



			There's a handicap system?
		
Click to expand...

What's a handicap?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 2, 2020)

Ordered a takeaway from curry house which is normally good. Was an hour late, onion bhajis were overdone and burnt, they sent the wrong rice, plus the Pepsis we ordered were all out of date! One of them dated March and had a horrible metallic taste!


----------



## NearHull (Oct 3, 2020)

Slime said:



			What's a handicap?
		
Click to expand...

All it needs now is the question “what’s the difference between a handicap and a handicap index?” and off we go again.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2020)

waking up at 3am when i thought my nose was running, turned the light on to what looked like a scene from the Godfather, minus the horse head, blood everywhere. got though to th bathroom, i'm covered. Nose bled that would not stop. Bathroom resembled something from American Psycho after a few mins.

Bedding ruined as are two of the pillows, even after a 60 deg wash


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			waking up at 3am when i thought my nose was running, turned the light on to what looked like a scene from the Godfather, minus the horse head, blood everywhere. got though to th bathroom, i'm covered. Nose bled that would not stop. Bathroom resembled something from American Psycho after a few mins.

Bedding ruined as are two of the pillows, even after a 60 deg wash
		
Click to expand...

You have to wash blood on cool temperatures or the stain becomes more embedded.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			You have to wash blood on cool temperatures or the stain becomes more embedded.
		
Click to expand...

thats what the wife said this morning


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2020)

Why doesn't Amazon Prime have a handy 'resume program' bit like Netflix?? Have to search for the bloody programs every time because they never appear on the main screen.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Why doesn't Amazon Prime have a handy 'resume program' bit like Netflix?? Have to search for the bloody programs every time because they never appear on the main screen.
		
Click to expand...

It does on the website and the Samsung app I use on my TV - called "Watch Next".


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			It does on the website and the Samsung app I use on my TV - called "Watch Next".
		
Click to expand...

On our TV it's not there. It has the other categories like recently added or recommended, but no list of the series you've been watching. Have to search for it every time. Annoying.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2020)

After 2 hours of respite it's started bloody raining again....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2020)

Sat in patiently waiting for Virgin to come and fix our land line. Look at my phone to see a text saying "we've moved it to the same time on the 10". No explanation and plans changed to ensure we'd be in


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Why doesn't Amazon Prime have a handy 'resume program' bit like Netflix?? Have to search for the bloody programs every time because they never appear on the main screen.
		
Click to expand...

Stupid question, but does the Amazon Firestick only work with an Amazon Prime subscription?
I'm guessing yes.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			waking up at 3am when i thought my nose was running, turned the light on to what looked like a scene from the Godfather, minus the horse head, blood everywhere. got though to th bathroom, i'm covered. Nose bled that would not stop. Bathroom resembled something from American Psycho after a few mins.

Bedding ruined as are two of the pillows, even after a 60 deg wash
		
Click to expand...

Same thing happened to one of our guys on a golfing holiday in Majorca. The hotel maid must've thought there had been a murder.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2020)

Had to cancel this morning's lessons....the town is submerging 
Several roads closed due to flooding..one is getting on 2 feet deep and there's a white BMW stuck in the middle of it.
Deep pools of standing water everywhere.
There's a drainage " swimming pool" type thing on one estate that has a large outlet ...that's  blocked and the pool is now 3 feet deep and overflowing onto the road.
A day for staying at home methinks.....


----------



## cliveb (Oct 4, 2020)

Slime said:



			Stupid question, but does the Amazon Firestick only work with an Amazon Prime subscription?
I'm guessing yes.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need Prime.
We no longer have a Prime subscription, and use a Firestick to watch Netflix, iPlayer, ITV hub, etc.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Had to cancel this morning's lessons....the town is submerging
Several roads closed due to flooding..one is getting on 2 feet deep and there's a white BMW stuck in the middle of it.
Deep pools of standing water everywhere.
There's a drainage " swimming pool" type thing on one estate that has a large outlet ...that's  blocked and the pool is now 3 feet deep and overflowing onto the road.
A day for staying at home methinks.....
		
Click to expand...

Or a day for playing golf at Machrihanish 
👍👍😎😎


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Or a day for playing golf at Machrihanish
👍👍😎😎
		
Click to expand...

Rearrange these words and add another to complete a well known phrase or saying

Yourself
Go


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slime said:



			Stupid question, but does the Amazon Firestick only work with an Amazon Prime subscription?
I'm guessing yes.
		
Click to expand...

You only need an Amazon account , but I think you need prime to watch free Amazon stuff.


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2020)

cliveb said:



			You don't need Prime.
We no longer have a Prime subscription, and use a Firestick to watch Netflix, iPlayer, ITV hub, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. 
When watching Netflix, would I need a Netflix account and would there be any costs involved?


----------



## Piece (Oct 4, 2020)

Experienced at first hand today the abuse you get from players, parents and coaches as a referee. I had to step in as we couldn’t get a ref for our crunch match. The language. Being called biased. Being called at cheat. Incessantly. Most of the time by their players.😢

This is U13 level. 😥😥


----------



## chellie (Oct 4, 2020)

A couple at the gym who didn't wipe down any equipment they used I reported them and will do so again if I see others not doing it either.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2020)

Piece said:



			Experienced at first hand today the abuse you get from players, parents and coaches as a referee. I had to step in as we couldn’t get a ref for our crunch match. The language. Being called biased. Being called at cheat. Incessantly. Most of the time by their players.😢

This is U13 level. 😥😥
		
Click to expand...

Most refs will send you off if you call them a cheat to their face. Hope you brandished the cards.  Might've made it worse though..


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 4, 2020)

chellie said:



			A couple at the gym who didn't wipe down any equipment they used I reported them and will do so again if I see others not doing it either.
		
Click to expand...

I've been amazed how many are cleaning down everything they use. One guy I noticed wasn't on a couple of sessions so was ready to report him and next time he seemed to have finally got to grips with the fact he had to do what everyone else was doing.

I went today and won't do a weekend again. Bit too many in there for my liking. No problem with social distancing but felt more at risk than in the week when there's usually 4 or 5 of us tops.

On another note a guy said "wow you've got strong shoulders - that's some weight you're lifting" - chuffed!!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I've been amazed how many are cleaning down everything they use. One guy I noticed wasn't on a couple of sessions so was ready to report him and next time he seemed to have finally got to grips with the fact he had to do what everyone else was doing.

I went today and won't do a weekend again. Bit too many in there for my liking. No problem with social distancing but felt more at risk than in the week when there's usually 4 or 5 of us tops.

On another note a guy said "wow you've got strong shoulders - that's some weight you're lifting" - chuffed!!
		
Click to expand...

Feeling the same when it was s busy. Gym are doing great, have to book a time even if from the car park when you are going in, must use track and trace login, handwash as soon as you enter, minimal use if changing rooms and only 2 in at a time, detailed cleaning log and everyone wiping down so all procedures in place. Still nervy if there are too many in there so have learned the busy days and avoid.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 4, 2020)

Piece said:



			Experienced at first hand today the abuse you get from players, parents and coaches as a referee. I had to step in as we couldn’t get a ref for our crunch match. The language. Being called biased. Being called at cheat. Incessantly. Most of the time by their players.😢

This is U13 level. 😥😥
		
Click to expand...

I used to do it when I was in my early twenties 

Parents are the worst 

Got told to f off ref by a 12 year old 

U14 level I had one lad shout out we can wait for him in the car park after I booked him for an awful tackle 

Even the ladies football wasn't too great did one game as a mate.. but think that was the area rather than the fact they were ladies ... Bit rough 

Gave it up after 2 years ..

Used to put my availability down and they would call me to do games when I said I wasn't free

Just a massive pain for £20 a game


----------



## chellie (Oct 4, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Feeling the same when it was s busy. Gym are doing great, have to book a time even if from the car park when you are going in, must use track and trace login, handwash as soon as you enter, minimal use if changing rooms and only 2 in at a time, detailed cleaning log and everyone wiping down so all procedures in place. Still nervy if there are too many in there so have learned the busy days and avoid.
		
Click to expand...

We've to pre book with a maximum of 35 for both of the gyms I use. Haven't tried the other smaller gym attached to the pool so can't comment on that one. Locker rooms are off limits but the loos which you get to first are obviously in use. One gym has equipment spread over two rooms and the other one has it spread over three rooms. Have yet to venture into the free weights area but that's because it was too busy with weightlifting men for me to get in that section when I went. I've only been back at the gym for a week. Wanted to see how it was going first.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 4, 2020)

chellie said:



			We've to pre book with a maximum of 35 for both of the gyms I use. Haven't tried the other smaller gym attached to the pool so can't comment on that one. Locker rooms are off limits but the loos which you get to first are obviously in use. One gym has equipment spread over two rooms and the other one has it spread over three rooms. Have yet to venture into the free weights area but that's because it was too busy with weightlifting men for me to get in that section when I went. I've only been back at the gym for a week. Wanted to see how it was going first.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a much bigger place than where I go. Never more than about 15 people there at a time.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 5, 2020)

Daughter in the kitchen listening to Radio 1. Utter garbage.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2020)

people who let their dogs run up to yours even though yours has a red warning badge and on a lead.... "but mines friendly" they say without for one min considering the other dog may not be.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			people who let their dogs run up to yours even though yours has a red warning badge and on a lead.... "but mines friendly" they say without for one min considering the other dog may not be.
		
Click to expand...

We get "but he's a Labrador". We have a bright yellow bandana on Barley saying he needs his space! Think I might get one too  To be fair most of the dogs we meet on our walks are known to us and they ignore him and vice versa. Still always put on a lead though just in case.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We get "but he's a Labrador". We have a bright yellow bandana on Barley saying he needs his space! Think I might get one too  To be fair most of the dogs we meet on our walks are known to us and they ignore him and vice versa. Still always put on a lead though just in case.
		
Click to expand...

its mostly carpet rats that run up to him and all he's thinking is Snack. one woman yesterday even moaned he wasn't ynder control, depite that fact he was on a lead pulled right in , her's didn't even have a collar on


----------



## fundy (Oct 5, 2020)

Random irritation doesnt come close currently!!! Seething!!!!!

Out for the day, come home 10 hours later. The dog sitter, whos supposed to have visited 3 times, appears to have only come once at lunchtime for 20 minutes. That in itself wouldnt be as bad if she hadnt left the back door wide open when she went!!!!

Get home to a freezing house, puddles in my office where its been raining through the doors and a nervous dog whos been left alone far longer than she was supposed to have been!!!! Thankfully thats all, no ones been in and helped themselves to our stuff or more importantly the dog!!!!

Edit: OK biscuit time, she claims the door was left open less than 2 hrs (doesnt realise the driveway has cameras so I know it was more than double that) and charged us £15 for the 20 minute visit!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			Random irritation doesnt come close currently!!! Seething!!!!!

Out for the day, come home 10 hours later. The dog sitter, whos supposed to have visited 3 times, appears to have only come once at lunchtime for 20 minutes. That in itself wouldnt be as bad if she hadnt left the back door wide open when she went!!!!

Get home to a freezing house, puddles in my office where its been raining through the doors and a nervous dog whos been left alone far longer than she was supposed to have been!!!! Thankfully thats all, no ones been in and helped themselves to our stuff or more importantly the dog!!!!

Edit: OK biscuit time, she claims the door was left open less than 2 hrs (doesnt realise the driveway has cameras so I know it was more than double that) and charged us £15 for the 20 minute visit!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you can leave her a suitable rating somewhere. Never mind the house security issue - your poor pup...


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			people who let their dogs run up to yours even though yours has a red warning badge and on a lead.... "but mines friendly" they say without for one min considering the other dog may not be.
		
Click to expand...

This is something I’m always wary of, I have Ted off the lead most of the time but I’m always looking into the distance to see if someone is approaching with a dog on a lead, if I see one I clip him on. Mind you not all encounters that happen between dogs off leash are good but it doesn’t bother me. He has to learn that not every pooch is good natured.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 5, 2020)

Heading to the club to hit balls with no rain due. Arrived in a deluge. How hard is it with all these multi-million pound computers to get it right now and then


----------



## cliveb (Oct 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			Thanks for that. 
When watching Netflix, would I need a Netflix account and would there be any costs involved?
		
Click to expand...

Yes of course you need a Netflix account. Can't remember off hand but I think it's about £10 a month (certainly not more).


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Heading to the club to hit balls with no rain due. Arrived in a deluge. How hard is it with all these multi-million pound computers to get it right now and then
		
Click to expand...

You should buy a weather predicting stone


----------



## Rooter (Oct 6, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			This is something I’m always wary of, I have Ted off the lead most of the time but I’m always looking into the distance to see if someone is approaching with a dog on a lead, if I see one I clip him on. Mind you not all encounters that happen between dogs off leash are good but it doesn’t bother me. He has to learn that not every pooch is good natured.
		
Click to expand...

I'm exactly the same! My dog loves other dogs and will be excited and go up to anything! But if the oncoming dog is on lead, then she gets clipped on. Its only right and decent thing to do, especially when I know mine would go up to it all excited!! 

If you are coming the other way and yours is off lead and then its fair game for an arse sniff and a chase around (the dogs can greet each other too)


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2020)

Having passed my theory test last night I booked my full driving test.. earliest date January 28th. Man. Going to be spending a lot on lessons to keep me going til then.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2020)

DPD drivers, maniacs 🙉


----------



## Rooter (Oct 6, 2020)

Not an irritation, but something I need to vent just by typing it out, I don't do talking!!

Struggling to comprehend how my mum is going to tell her parents today (my grandparents) that their son (my uncle) died yesterday after a decent fight with the big C. They both suffer from dementia and have only just got to grips with his 'weight loss' and 'new hairstyle'.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Having passed my theory test last night I booked my full driving test.. earliest date January 28th. Man. Going to be spending a lot on lessons to keep me going til then. 

Click to expand...

Do you have access to a car and someone to sit with you? We supplemnted my sons driving lessons with 2hrs each week in my car, was only about 9 quid and made a big difference.
https://www.veygo.com/learner-driver-insurance/


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Not an irritation, but something I need to vent just by typing it out, I don't do talking!!

Struggling to comprehend how my mum is going to tell her parents today (my grandparents) that their son (my uncle) died yesterday after a decent fight with the big C. They both suffer from dementia and have only just got to grips with his 'weight loss' and 'new hairstyle'.  

Click to expand...

Rooter, sorry to hear this. A question to think about, does your mum need to pass this on? How far into their dementia are they? It may be that your mum doesn't need to have this conversation, she can merely deflect. This is only the case if your grandparents have lost most of their awareness, I am not suggesting lying if they are mostly aware and just dipping into dementia.

An awful situation still.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Do you have access to a car and someone to sit with you? We supplemnted my sons driving lessons with 2hrs each week in my car, was only about 9 quid and made a big difference.
https://www.veygo.com/learner-driver-insurance/

Click to expand...

I can't, I'm learning in automatic, I don't think I know anyone who fits the bill and has an automatic I can drive.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Rooter, sorry to hear this. A question to think about, does your mum need to pass this on? How far into their dementia are they? It may be that your mum doesn't need to have this conversation, she can merely deflect. This is only the case if your grandparents have lost most of their awareness, I am not suggesting lying if they are mostly aware and just dipping into dementia.

An awful situation still.
		
Click to expand...

It is difficult.   You have to assess each scenario as it is as the right and wrong, and what is best to do - is often not at all clear.  There is a huge difference between doing what _you_ want to do and doing that which is the _right_ thing to do.

When my wife was diagnosed with cancer - her mother would not, and still has not, told my wife's aunt (her mum's twin sister) of the cancer. Why? because my MiL thinks she knows how my Aunt would take it...and my MiL doesn't want to upset her sister with the news.  In chemo my wife visited her aunt knowing this - her aunt commented upon my wife's very short hair style - my wife could only bumble something about trying something new...she felt awful deceiving her aunt.  But that is what her mum wanted...her aunt still doesn't know.  Mt wife would like to tell her...but she can't.  That's the difficult bind that going down one route can take you.  The dementia aspects make that very difficult.

My wife says she'd tell your grandparents - but she'd check with any carers they might have so that they are aware of what you plan to do.  She feels that it is your grandparents right to know of their son - as hard and upsetting as that might be for them.  Thoughts and Ps with you and your mum - you'll be there for your G/parents.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I can't, I'm learning in automatic, I don't think I know anyone who fits the bill and has an automatic I can drive.
		
Click to expand...

Cheat 🤣
Does that mean you can't drive a manual if you've only learned in an automatic?


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I can't, I'm learning in automatic, I don't think I know anyone who fits the bill and has an automatic I can drive.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 6, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Cheat 🤣
Does that mean you can't drive a manual if you've only learned in an automatic?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Yes it does.
		
Click to expand...

🙊🙉🙈


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 6, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Cheat 🤣
Does that mean you can't drive a manual if you've only learned in an automatic?
		
Click to expand...

the test must be cheaper in Automatic


----------



## Rooter (Oct 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Rooter, sorry to hear this. A question to think about, does your mum need to pass this on? How far into their dementia are they? It may be that your mum doesn't need to have this conversation, she can merely deflect. This is only the case if your grandparents have lost most of their awareness, I am not suggesting lying if they are mostly aware and just dipping into dementia.

An awful situation still.
		
Click to expand...

No, they are a bit of a lucky dip. One day can remember quite a lot and not just really old stuff. They had been relying on him quite heavily, and that has now shifted to my folks over time. They do need to know IMO, but selfishly i am glad I'm not in the room for it.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Cheat 🤣
Does that mean you can't drive a manual if you've only learned in an automatic?
		
Click to expand...

It does, yeah. Not a problem for me, loads of automatics around these days. And once we're all driving electric cars they'll all be automatic anyway.


----------



## Slab (Oct 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I can't, I'm learning in automatic, I don't think I know anyone who fits the bill and has an automatic I can drive.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine I can help, I drive an auto just now and since its the car that's insured (not the driver) there's no changes needed there 

Pop on a plane, two weeks quarantine (you pay for that) and you can drive me to work and back again each day, plenty practice. I'll sort golf for the weekends


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It does, yeah. Not a problem for me, loads of automatics around these days. And once we're all driving electric cars they'll all be automatic anyway. 

Click to expand...

Was debating this with the wife the other day as my eldest will be 17 in couple more years.  I agree with you that having an automatic only license isn’t going to problem any more.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Was debating this with the wife the other day as my eldest will be 17 in couple more years.  I agree with you that having an automatic only license isn’t going to problem any more.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not. Thirteen years ago when I first attempted driving lessons, people would say driving automatic limits you too much, due to the cars being more expensive and rarer, insurance higher (which might still be true but probably not as bad). I don't think it's an issue these days, loads more automatic cars on the road, and I'm sure that's only going to increase further. As I say, electric cars and hybrids are largely going to be automatic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2020)

How long before hybrids and electric cars filter through into the cheap end of the second hand market though? There can't be many there so far so there is still a limiting factor. Going forwards, dead right.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Definitely not. Thirteen years ago when I first attempted driving lessons, people would say driving automatic limits you too much, due to the cars being more expensive and rarer, insurance higher (which might still be true but probably not as bad). I don't think it's an issue these days, loads more automatic cars on the road, and I'm sure that's only going to increase further. As I say, electric cars and hybrids are largely going to be automatic.
		
Click to expand...

I have a full licence as does my wife. We both drive autos 

Now days it's really a none issue 

Only time it would come up if you hire a car and they only had manual but I'm sure this day and age you can get an auto

If your going to be driving an automatic car anyways sod it.

So many people can't let manual go see it as not really driving 

But in modern life especially where you are in Watford was it? You won't like manual 

I commute from hornchurch to Highgate and I never want to drive manual on the north circular


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I have a full licence as does my wife. We both drive autos

Now days it's really a none issue

Only time it would come up if you hire a car and they only had manual but I'm sure this day and age you can get an auto

If your going to be driving an automatic car anyways sod it.

*So many people can't let manual go see it as not really driving*

But in modern life especially where you are in Watford was it? You won't like manual

I commute from hornchurch to Highgate and I never want to drive manual on the north circular
		
Click to expand...

Same as the people who resent chippers, hybrids and modern drivers for making golf too easy. I go for whatever works.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Same as the people who resent chippers, hybrids and modern drivers for making golf too easy. I go for whatever works. 

Click to expand...

Some people are just set in their ways .. always will be. Don't see change as a good thing 

I'd never buy a manual car again. I drive manual if I need. Like had a hire car other day and didn't mention I drive auto so got manual. Wasn't an issue but much prefer sticking in drive and just going


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 6, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Some people are just set in their ways .. always will be. Don't see change as a good thing

I'd never buy a manual car again. I drive manual if I need. Like had a hire car other day and didn't mention I drive auto so got manual. Wasn't an issue but much prefer sticking in drive and just going
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, won't buy a manual again. Swore by manual for 22 years then 4 years ago went auto with tiptronic and dual clutch, never looked back. 
Nothing more fun then slipping it in to manual shift and blasting the paddles 😁


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Same as the people who resent chippers, hybrids and modern drivers for making golf too easy. I go for whatever works. 

Click to expand...

Auto cars are great,  but a chipper... sorry got to draw the line somwhere mate.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 6, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 32818

YES 👍


View attachment 32819

NO 😨👎
		
Click to expand...

If that's the options... Chipper me up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2020)

More twenty somethings not wearing a mask on the train, actively boasting about it while supping on their lager. Sadly their arrogance was paired with an aggressive undercurrent and so any comment was going to end badly. Mentioned it to the guard as I got off. He couldn't have cared less either. Just frustrates the crap out of me as they are boarding at a gated area (Reading) so how hard is it to really manage it better. I am sure if they had no mask on the train they didn't to go through the barrier. These are supposedly one of the more susceptible groups in this latest spike.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			More twenty somethings not wearing a mask on the train, actively boasting about it while supping on their lager. Sadly their arrogance was paired with an aggressive undercurrent and so any comment was going to end badly. Mentioned it to the guard as I got off. He couldn't have cared less either. Just frustrates the crap out of me as they are boarding at a gated area (Reading) so how hard is it to really manage it better. I am sure if they had no mask on the train they didn't to go through the barrier. These are supposedly one of the more susceptible groups in this latest spike.
		
Click to expand...

We have brought back all our revenue staff from furlough to enforce the masks and more btp about but not a great job.. could turn nasty quick so sometimes let them through to avoid agg


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			We have brought back all our revenue staff from furlough to enforce the masks and more btp about but not a great job.. could turn nasty quick so sometimes let them through to avoid agg
		
Click to expand...

All for the barrier staff staying safe so get it. Annoyingly Reading has a BTP station and there were 4 BTP's outside the new entrance all standing about chatting. Surely it doesn't take much to get one to loiter on the barriers at either entrance. A visible presence surely a deterrent


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2020)

The new Sky Q router we were sent a couple of weeks ago. What a pile of scrap.
Constantly disconnecting from the internet, randomly blocks devices from connecting to it unless you power cycle the router. 
I still have the old router which never really let me down, I'll be plugging it back in tomorrow 🤬


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The new Sky Q router we were sent a couple of weeks ago. What a pile of scrap.
Constantly disconnecting from the internet, randomly blocks devices from connecting to it unless you power cycle the router.
I still have the old router which never really let me down, I'll be plugging it back in tomorrow 🤬
		
Click to expand...

Drop it into modem mode and buy a proper router.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 7, 2020)

People who post "Missing cat or dog" signs over every fence and lamp-post in a two mile radius and then leave them there for months.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The new Sky Q router we were sent a couple of weeks ago. What a pile of scrap.
Constantly disconnecting from the internet, randomly blocks devices from connecting to it unless you power cycle the router.
I still have the old router which never really let me down, I'll be plugging it back in tomorrow 🤬
		
Click to expand...

I did exactly the same. The Q router is dog poo. The square one (netgear) was good and reliable!

I have since upgraded to a draytek, but its complicated as you need to spoof the mac address etc as sky don't want you messing about. but its possible.


----------



## Slab (Oct 7, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who post "Missing cat or dog" signs over every fence and lamp-post in a two mile radius and then leave them there for months.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, I mean why don't they just make up their minds...  its either one or the other 
(hint; if it barks, its probably a dog!)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The new Sky Q router we were sent a couple of weeks ago. What a pile of scrap.
Constantly disconnecting from the internet, randomly blocks devices from connecting to it unless you power cycle the router.
I still have the old router which never really let me down, I'll be plugging it back in tomorrow 🤬
		
Click to expand...

Got Sky Q about a year ago and only very rarely have any sort of issue with it.  And any time I have a loss of internet access a quick reboot sorts it.  Maybe as I am only very rarely inconvenienced by loss of internet access I am not that bothered.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2020)

Saw a Facebook post basically slating Harry Maguire for not arguing with the ref over a red card decision at the weekend. As if respecting the ref's decision is seen as being a rubbish captain of Man Utd. This attitude filters all the way down and it's no wonder Sunday League struggles to find refs.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 7, 2020)

The conniving scum that tried to con an elderly neighbour out of money for the roof repairs that they claimed to have done.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 8, 2020)

People moaning about Remembrance Day Parades being cancelled.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 8, 2020)

Slab said:



			Totally agree, I mean why don't they just make up their minds...  its either one or the other
(hint; if it barks, its probably a dog!)

Click to expand...


Very good!   (Insert puerile joke here about making a cat go woof involving a container of petrol)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 8, 2020)

...when an individual, who will remain nameless, makes the sort of religious reference, which I will not repeat, that makes even such as I cringe...and despair that many listening will lap it up...


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 8, 2020)

the Aga, going out, won't relite, engineer can't come till monday so nothing to cook on till then


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 8, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the Aga, going out, won't relite, engineer can't come till monday so nothing to cook on till then

Click to expand...

Can’t you burn some peat? 👍🤭


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 8, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can’t you burn some peat? 👍🤭
		
Click to expand...

i could but that wouldn't help its Gas


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 8, 2020)

So go Al Fresco for the weekend 👍

Happy to help 👍


----------



## bobmac (Oct 8, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i could but that wouldn't help its Gas
		
Click to expand...

Can you not get one of those plug in single induction hobs?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 8, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...when an individual, who will remain nameless, makes the sort of religious reference, which I will not repeat, that makes even such as I cringe...and despair that many listening will lap it up...
		
Click to expand...

A blessing in disguise ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 8, 2020)

bobmac said:



			A blessing in disguise ?
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't possibly comment    But indeed - that individual might not yet recognise the blessing for what it is - in much the way that Snow White took the lovely red apple from the peasant woman...heh, heh...!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 8, 2020)

Working on a survey 25 miles off the east coast of England. If we went in to our nearest port I would have a 25 minute taxi ride and be at home. But they've decided to go in to a port in the Netherlands which means I've got an hour to the airport, a flight home and then another hour in a taxi at the other end. Balls!

The only good thing is that I get an exemption from having to quarantine for 14 days when I get home.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 8, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Working on a survey 25 miles off the east coast of England. If we went in to our nearest port I would have a 25 minute taxi ride and be at home. But they've decided to go in to a port in the Netherlands which means I've got an hour to the airport, a flight home and then another hour in a taxi at the other end. Balls!

The only good thing is that I get an exemption from having to quarantine for 14 days when I get home.
		
Click to expand...

Similar thing happened a few times to me, Helicopter from Invergordon back to Aberdeen when it’s only 20mins back to Inverness 😂😂
Also got diverted to Inverness airport due to fog in Aberdeen, they wanted to put me on the bus back to Aberdeen or I wouldn’t get paid, I got a taxi home 😂


----------



## BrianM (Oct 8, 2020)

Thought I had caught my break and was away to start on the offshore wind farms, but fell through this morning, back to the drawing board 😫😫


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 8, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Can you not get one of those plug in single induction hobs?
		
Click to expand...

wife just ordered one from Argos, different times we would have just gone out for dinner every night, but everywhere booked solid after yesterdats announcement


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 8, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the Aga, going out, won't relite, engineer can't come till monday so nothing to cook on till then

Click to expand...

Did somebody say just eat
😁😜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2020)

IT. Put a simple request to our IT department to set up a new group distribution list with me as the administrator to add/delete names as required. Hardly the most earth shattering technological request but so far it's over 24 hours and they have screwed up the name of the list despite it being in bold in the email and the viewed name when delivered. Very poor and not helped each time you phone the helpdesk you speak to a different operator. I can see a more direct and blunt approach at 6.30 tomorrow morning


----------



## IainP (Oct 8, 2020)

Over an hour into a power cut now.
Novelty wearing off and phone low on battery 🤨


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2020)

About 2-3 weeks ago the tyre pressure sensor on my car advised I had lost pressure on my front left tyre. It was only just under so I blew it back to the correct level and reset the system. It pinged again this morning, same tyre. I went to a local tyre guy and despite their best efforts they couldn't find any form of leak. There is something not right but they can't fix what they can't find.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			About 2-3 weeks ago the tyre pressure sensor on my car advised I had lost pressure on my front left tyre. It was only just under so I blew it back to the correct level and reset the system. It pinged again this morning, same tyre. I went to a local tyre guy and despite their best efforts they couldn't find any form of leak. There is something not right but they can't fix what they can't find.
		
Click to expand...

Is the wheel rim corroded, or the valve stem not tight enough?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			About 2-3 weeks ago the tyre pressure sensor on my car advised I had lost pressure on my front left tyre. It was only just under so I blew it back to the correct level and reset the system. It pinged again this morning, same tyre. I went to a local tyre guy and despite their best efforts they couldn't find any form of leak. There is something not right but they can't fix what they can't find.
		
Click to expand...

It's a very well known problem with Skoda's as most of our taxi fleet has the same issues. Six out of eight cars.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			It's a very well known problem with Skoda's as most of our taxi fleet has the same issues. Six out of eight cars.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting. Do you know what the problem is? Is it the tyre, rim, valve, sensor? 

Alternatively do they just pump them up a bit again and ignore it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Is the wheel rim corroded, or the valve stem not tight enough?
		
Click to expand...

The rim doesn't look corroded and the tyre man had a good look at the valve and said it was okay. He sprayed some funky liquid on it that was supposed to show any air leak bubbling. Nothing happened. He went over the rims twice and took extra care to look there as I guess if it isn't the tyre then that is next up.

Hopefully Norrin can help with his taxi fleet experience 😁


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 10, 2020)

The numpty who allowed fourball bookings in front of today's foursomes comp. 😠😡


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The rim doesn't look corroded and the tyre man had a good look at the valve and said it was okay. He sprayed some funky liquid on it that was supposed to show any air leak bubbling. Nothing happened. He went over the rims twice and took extra care to look there as I guess if it isn't the tyre then that is next up.

Hopefully Norrin can help with his taxi fleet experience 😁
		
Click to expand...

https://www.tyrebaydirect.com/product/bead-sealer-950ml/

Get them to use this to eliminate any leak at the bead; if it stops it, great, if it doesn't look at the valve.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2020)

Doom Bar alcohol free beer; if you think this tastes anything like the real version get a Covid test, as your sense of taste is completely shot.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 10, 2020)

Billy bull (mod edit) trying way too hard to be relevant.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 11, 2020)

Patrick Reed. Never a favourite of mine but he just turned up at the practice ground. Looked at the ropes between which everyone else was hitting and decided it didn't apply to him and walked forwards to start taking divots from an area in front.

Kind of hope Poults is somewhere to his left!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 11, 2020)

Margaret Ferrier....again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Doom Bar alcohol free beer; if you think this tastes anything like the real version get a Covid test, as your sense of taste is completely shot.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I've found many non-alcoholic beer pretty average at best and in some cases downright awful (one tasted so chemically and artificial). I know there was a massive campaign many years ago to try and stop people drinking, and drink-driving in particular, but the industry has never seemed to find a way to make a range of good non-alcoholic beers. Nor do you ever see these alternatives marketed and promoted. The best I have found is Erdinger


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			About 2-3 weeks ago the tyre pressure sensor on my car advised I had lost pressure on my front left tyre. It was only just under so I blew it back to the correct level and reset the system. It pinged again this morning, same tyre. I went to a local tyre guy and despite their best efforts they couldn't find any form of leak. There is something not right but they can't fix what they can't find.
		
Click to expand...

My car has been doing this since I bought it 10 months ago.
Been back in about 5 times,new sensor finally fitted.
Came back on the weekend grrrr
Apparently a MOT failure?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			My car has been doing this since I bought it 10 months ago.
Been back in about 5 times,new sensor finally fitted.
Came back on the weekend grrrr
Apparently a MOT failure?
		
Click to expand...

happens to mine on a reg basis now, i was told its due to alloy wheels corroding. can be solved easy enough. rims need to be cleaned properly and re sealed again


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 12, 2020)

Rip Off Britain...

Ok so scammers are the pits of the earth but how stupid are people...actually it's more how greedy are people. Cheap - ripped off. Make a fortune - ripped off!


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 12, 2020)

HMRC. Been taxing me on a Month 1 code for two months and after several calls they still couldn't figure out why. 

Spoke to a knowledgeable person this morning and they discovered that they have un-coded SA income from last year pegged on to my liability for this year despite Self Assessments for last year not actually being due yet. So they have been recovering tax on the un-coded income since I started getting income from this job. 

They have made their systems so complex that even the technology can't keep in line. Next think they will be taking us on income we haven't even received yet...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 12, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			They have made their systems so complex that even the technology can't keep in line. Next think they will be taking us on income we haven't even received yet...
		
Click to expand...

A couple of years ago they altered my taxcode for no obvious reason. I rang them up and they advised it was to take into account a pay rise they expected me to have. I pointed out I had not had one for a few years so on what expectation was this made? How can they make changes based on expectations? They put my code back to how it was. 

HMRC is a huge beast, it reminds me of the Monty Python opening scene in The Meaning of Life. It has a mind and a life of its own,


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2020)

Amazon Prime DAY.......13th AND 14th October.?
How hard can it be ..?
Since when has a day been 48 hours......


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A couple of years ago they altered my taxcode for no obvious reason. I rang them up and they advised it was to take into account a pay rise they expected me to have. I pointed out I had not had one for a few years so on what expectation was this made? How can they make changes based on expectations? They put my code back to how it was.

HMRC is a huge beast, it reminds me of the Monty Python opening scene in The Meaning of Life. It has a mind and a life of its own,
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, which makes what they told me even more bizarre in your case. The system shouldn't predict income, only on what you get from point to point. Only once accumulated income reaches a certain trigger should any changes happen. 

But in your case and mine, its not done that. 
I dread to think the mess my next payslip will be.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A couple of years ago they altered my taxcode for no obvious reason. I rang them up and they advised it was to take into account a pay rise they expected me to have. I pointed out I had not had one for a few years so on what expectation was this made? How can they make changes based on expectations? They put my code back to how it was.

HMRC is a huge beast, it reminds me of the Monty Python opening scene in The Meaning of Life. It has a mind and a life of its own,
		
Click to expand...

My ex regular pp was a team leader at HMRC in Sunderland, he essentially said there was very little training given and they have a policy of just give them x tax code now and we'll deal with the consequences down the line. 
I know my dealings with them have been pretty poor, they once taxed me for having two jobs, not quite sure where this mystery other job came from 🙈😅


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			My ex regular pp was a team leader at HMRC in Sunderland, he essentially said there was very little training given and they have a policy of just give them x tax code now and we'll deal with the consequences down the line.
I know my dealings with them have been pretty poor, they once taxed me for having two jobs, not quite sure where this mystery other job came from 🙈😅
		
Click to expand...

I can completely believe that. Far better, from their point of view to collect too much, have it sat in their account, than too little. How many people notice an issue and just let it slide? How much incorrect tax do they hold at any one time? Lots is probably the answer.


----------



## Slab (Oct 12, 2020)

No idea what thread to put this in but if you thought 2020 was just the most messed up year ever......



Spoiler: Say What!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Amazon Prime DAY.......13th AND 14th October.?
How hard can it be ..?
Since when has a day been 48 hours......
		
Click to expand...

See Black Friday, which I estimate will start just after Haloween.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Amazon Prime DAY.......13th AND 14th October.?
How hard can it be ..?
Since when has a day been 48 hours......
		
Click to expand...

Have you missed the 'Black Friday' sales for the last few year that go on for two weeks?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Have you missed the 'Black Friday' sales for the last few year that go on for two weeks? 

Click to expand...

Nope.
Had a moan about that a year or two ago...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Nope.
Have a moan about that every year .
		
Click to expand...

Changed that for ya

No worries 👍👍


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Changed that for ya

No worries 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

And there was me thinking that the Mods decided changing posts in quotes wasn't to be done......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Amazon Prime DAY.......13th AND 14th October.?
How hard can it be ..?
Since when has a day been 48 hours......
		
Click to expand...

The smugness that has Amazon marketeers thinking they can invent new 'days' for us to get excited about. Unfortunately they probably have a big market - folks buying stuff they don't really need...cos it's a bit cheaper than normal.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 12, 2020)

So had a few flights cancelled, earlier this year. Asked for my refund and got told it will take 3 months ... they cancelled the flight in less than 24 hrs of paying for it.
Now the travel company ( kiwi.com) for those interested and airline (wizzair ) have told me by email my refund is now available... but it will take 10 days to get into my account ( it left my account in 30 seconds ) but the real grinder is it will only be fora 1/5 of what was paid ... how does that work? There was no service, no tax on the no service ? Utterly ridiculous situation greed in motion ! By the way I don’t recommend either they have an honest malfunction oh and Ryanair did the same with their schedules they said they were flying but then cancelled after payment was taken, however they did issue a voucher valid for a year to use their service ... if it’s still running


----------



## Dando (Oct 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			And there was me thinking that the Mods decided changing posts in quotes wasn't to be done......
View attachment 32885

Click to expand...

he's a bit of a kn0b isn't he?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2020)

Dando said:



			he's a bit of a kn0b isn't he?
		
Click to expand...

I'll tell him on Wednesday


----------



## Dando (Oct 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'll tell him on Wednesday 

Click to expand...

before or after you've beaten him?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			And there was me thinking that the Mods decided changing posts in quotes wasn't to be done......
View attachment 32885

Click to expand...

🤭🤐🤐


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 12, 2020)

Pubs,restaurants,gyms,betting shops all to close for at least a month in the region but Wetherspoons will be allowed to stay open........


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2020)

Dando said:



			before or after you've beaten him?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The smugness that has Amazon marketeers thinking they can invent new 'days' for us to get excited about. Unfortunately they probably have a big market - folks buying stuff they don't really need...cos it's a bit cheaper than normal.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe, just maybe it gives a few people a chance to start preparing for Christmas presents. Nit sure what smugness has to do with it. You either choose to see what is on on offer and make a purchase or you don't. I don't need any marketeer to make me decide how to spend my cash. Its like any of these Black Friday extravaganza. If you don't want to partake don't and if not no need to get outraged that it may appeal to others


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2020)

UPS  tracking.......a waste of space.
For a massive company to not have the ability to give a 2 hour time slot for delivery is appalling.


----------



## Dando (Oct 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			UPS  tracking.......a waste of space.
For a massive company to not have the ability to give a 2 hour time slot for delivery is appalling.
		
Click to expand...

You’re a miserable sod today


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2020)

Dando said:



			You’re a miserable sod today
		
Click to expand...

Today?
Official Grumpy Old Man now....


----------



## Dando (Oct 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Today?
Official Grumpy Old Man now....
		
Click to expand...

I was being kind


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Eh? Isn't that a pub?
		
Click to expand...

They have to stay open to give people enough time to get back from the loo....


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Pubs,restaurants,gyms,betting shops all to close for at least a month in the region but Wetherspoons will be allowed to stay open........
		
Click to expand...


youll be in Cafe Wetherspoons come Thursday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			youll be in Cafe Wetherspoons come Thursday 

Click to expand...

Really can't see how it can justify being open. All of the ones around Reading are full of the old and work shy drinking all day. Are they really going to sit down and have a main meal to simply get a beer. Of course not and are Wetherspoons going to insist they do so.


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really can't see how it can justify being open. All of the ones around Reading are full of the old and work shy drinking all day. Are they really going to sit down and have a main meal to simply get a beer. Of course not and are Wetherspoons going to insist they do so.
		
Click to expand...

bit harsh calling Stu old and work shy Homie  hes a lot of things but not those haha

PS I did read even covid was scared to go into a Wetherspoons


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Eh? Isn't that a pub?
		
Click to expand...

The owners Johnson's mate isn’t he, looking after their own. Its what they do.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			youll be in Cafe Wetherspoons come Thursday 

Click to expand...

i wont go nowhere near them. Theyre on my boycott list.


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Are they really being allowed to stay open when other pubs are having to close? Outrageous.
		
Click to expand...


think any pub that can show its primarily serving food can stay open not just wetherspoons


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 12, 2020)

https://www.thelondoneconomic.com/n...ting-in-merseyside-as-other-pubs-close/12/10/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			bit harsh calling Stu old and work shy Homie  hes a lot of things but not those haha

PS I did read even covid was scared to go into a Wetherspoons 

Click to expand...

OK a bit of a generalisation but definitely a sanctuary for a lot of gentleman of advancing years and certainly plenty in Reading that are happy to drink their benefits away and not working nor would I suggest have done so for many a year. The Hope Tap in Reading town is not a desirable hostelry to sup in


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2020)

the BBC thinking that this briefing isnt important enough to stick with and cutting off so that we can watch Panorama and then Eastenders lol


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			the BBC thinking that this briefing isnt important enough to stick with and cutting off so that we can watch Panorama and then Eastenders lol
		
Click to expand...

It's on the BBC News channel...so not being dropped by the BBC


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			the BBC thinking that this briefing isnt important enough to stick with and cutting off so that we can watch Panorama and then Eastenders lol
		
Click to expand...

Even more irritating is shoving the dross that is The One Show onto BBC2, dumping the documentary on Rob Burrow and not telling us when it will be shown.


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Even more irritating is shoving the dross that is The One Show onto BBC2, dumping the documentary on Rob Burrow and not telling us when it will be shown. 

Click to expand...

tomorrow at 7pm


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Even more irritating is shoving the dross that is The One Show onto BBC2, dumping the documentary on Rob Burrow and not telling us when it will be shown. 

Click to expand...

I told David off for taking it off the remind list and then saw it was all change!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			tomorrow at 7pm
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 12, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I told David off for taking it off *the remind list *and then saw it was all change!
		
Click to expand...

Is that a Sky or a Virgin thing?


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thank you. 

Click to expand...


pleasure, going to be a hard watch mind


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is that a Sky or a Virgin thing?
		
Click to expand...

Sky. It pops up a few minutes before it starts. I thought he'd seen it (I was cooking tea...beans on toast!), deleted it, and came in to see Boris on TV.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			pleasure, going to be a hard watch mind
		
Click to expand...

You aren't wrong there; possibly a worse illness than cancer, particularly for a professional sportsman.


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You aren't wrong there; possibly a worse illness than cancer, particularly for a professional sportsman.
		
Click to expand...


Horrible, seen the effect on Doddie Weir and expect this sadly to be similar


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 12, 2020)

MND is quite simply horrific...robbing the sufferer bit by bit of their capabilities whilst they are fully aware of their decline. Just horrendous.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 12, 2020)

There was a preview on the BBC this morning
It’s a very tough watch


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			MND is quite simply horrific...robbing the sufferer bit by bit of their capabilities whilst they are fully aware of their decline. Just horrendous.
		
Click to expand...

Brutally succinct and brilliantly honest description


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 12, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			MND is quite simply horrific...robbing the sufferer bit by bit of their capabilities whilst they are fully aware of their decline. Just horrendous.
		
Click to expand...

If I remember correctly it did for Bruce Edwards, who was Tom Watson's caddie for his US Open win among others. Also known as Lou Gehrig's disease for the Yankees' player it claimed.  Amanda has described it perfectly, hideous disease.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Even more irritating is shoving the dross that is The One Show onto BBC2,
		
Click to expand...

Spot on - it is awful. They need to bring back Nationwide.   The show that Rowan Atkinson once described as featuring people who can play Monopoly with one foot.


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2020)

AA website saying there’s heavy traffic on M25 and my journey would be 2.5 hours so left for The Grove at 7am.

No traffic so I’ve now got 2 hours until I tee off.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 13, 2020)

Dando said:



			AA website saying there’s heavy traffic on M25 and my journey would be 2.5 hours so left for The Grove at 7am.

No traffic so I’ve now got 2 hours until I tee off.
		
Click to expand...

At least you have time for a relaxed bacon butty and then a good warm up😀


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2020)

Neilds said:



			At least you have time for a relaxed bacon butty and then a good warm up😀
		
Click to expand...

Can’t use the practice facilities until 30 mins before kick off.

I’m a full English guy!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 13, 2020)

Dando said:



			AA website saying there’s heavy traffic on M25 and my journey would be 2.5 hours so left for The Grove at 7am.

No traffic so I’ve now got 2 hours until I tee off.
		
Click to expand...

Nip over the road to Murph’s you can play with his cat 🐈 👍😂


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nip over the road to Murph’s you can play with his cat 🐈 👍😂
		
Click to expand...

Is that a euphemism


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 13, 2020)

Dando said:



			Is that a euphemism
		
Click to expand...

He has a cat 🙄


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2020)

I've had a couple of friends struck down by it in their 50s.  Just awful.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 13, 2020)

Rooter said:



			See Black Friday, which I estimate will start just after Haloween.
		
Click to expand...

Can we say black Friday in today's era of wokeness 😆

Remember all sales matter.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 13, 2020)

Andy Burnham.
Not the man himself, how he seems to be the go to guy now for news or current affair shows.
Radio 5 all day long, and here's Andy Burnham with his say on...Smooth radio, and here's Andy Burnham...😆


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2020)

Plusnet, gone down again for no reason. Been on hold for 15 minutes so far so obviously not just us.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 13, 2020)

The Covid excuse. I spent a lot of time at work calling banks, mortgage companies, utilities etc. 6 months ago, you used to be hacked off if you were in a queue for more than 20 minutes. Since lockdown, the norm has now become an hour or more just to ask even the most basic of questions and if you get your automated selection wrong (they are pretty vague and ambiguous in their descriptions) then you can end up back in the queue again. Our office now constantly has awful Muzak playing all the time as people put the calls on speaker phone so as they can do something else whilst waiting.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2020)

Heard this morning that it sounds like I could be eating chlorinated chicken in the not too distant future as a result of possible watering down of our very high food standards...I hope it doesn't come to pass.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Heard this morning that it sounds like I could be eating chlorinated chicken in the not too distant future as a result of possible watering down of our very high food standards...I hope it doesn't come to pass.
		
Click to expand...

If you've ever bought a pack of salad leaves then you've already almost certainly eaten chlorinated salad. 

And you do realise that you won't be forced to eat it.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Heard this morning that it sounds like I could be eating chlorinated chicken in the not too distant future as a result of possible watering down of our very high food standards...I hope it doesn't come to pass.
		
Click to expand...

You dont have to buy anything you dont want


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2020)

chrisd said:



			You dont have to buy anything you dont want
		
Click to expand...

The issue becomes when the food processing companies start using it in their sandwiches, ready meals, pies etc. Then, how do we know restaurants will not use it if it is cheaper? If it is not clearly marked then people may end up using it when they are not aware.

Mark it clearly, in supermarkets, cafes, restaurants etc and I doubt people will touch it. Somehow I don't think that would happen and it will simply slide into the system.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The issue becomes when the food processing companies start using it in their sandwiches, ready meals, pies etc. Then, how do we know restaurants will not use it if it is cheaper? If it is not clearly marked then people may end up using it when they are not aware.

Mark it clearly, in supermarkets, cafes, restaurants etc and I doubt people will touch it. Somehow I don't think that would happen and it will simply slide into the system.
		
Click to expand...

Dont eat anything chicken that cant be checked


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2020)

Just walked the dog, we take her into work with us. I got to the far end of the industrial estate when the heavens opened. My trousers are soaked through and I have to sit in them for the rest of the afternoon feeling horribly uncomfortable (staff are in so I can't take them off and hang them in front of the heater. Well I could but there could be consequences )


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Dont eat anything chicken that cant be checked
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't work quite as easily as that though. It is not realistic to ask every time, or expect to get an accurate answer.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It doesn't work quite as easily as that though. It is not realistic to ask every time, or expect to get an accurate answer.
		
Click to expand...

Just dont eat chicken then


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Just dont eat chicken then
		
Click to expand...

It’s not just chicken though Chris, it’s possibly standards across the whole industry.

Best we can hope for is the media are again over reacting as these trade deals haven’t been done yet.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Just dont eat chicken then
		
Click to expand...

Healthier than red meat, hugely versatile. I'd rather we just didn't let in the rubbish from the US. Let them get their act together and then they can sell their chickens over here. Until then, no thanks.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Healthier than red meat, hugely versatile. I'd rather we just didn't let in the rubbish from the US. Let them get their act together and then they can sell their chickens over here. Until then, no thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Without sounding like homer, support your local butcher instead. Any decent butcher knows exactly were there stock comes from.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Without sounding like homer, support your local butcher instead. Any decent butcher knows exactly were there stock comes from.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, except that won’t work when eating out or away from home.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Totally agree, except that won’t work when eating out or away from home.
		
Click to expand...


Buy chicken for home consumption and eat beef when out - problem solved !


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Buy chicken for home consumption and eat beef when out - problem solved !
		
Click to expand...

Chris for PM.......in a non-political way.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			It’s not just chicken though Chris, it’s possibly standards across the whole industry.

Best we can hope for is the media are again over reacting as these trade deals haven’t been done yet.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly isn't probably Paul, I'll worry if it becomes probably


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Chris for PM.......in a non-political way.

Click to expand...

No need for scientific advisors 🤣


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Possibly isn't probably Paul, I'll worry if it becomes probably
		
Click to expand...

The Amendment voted down was about a bit more than chicken.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-politics-54506185


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The Amendment voted down was about a bit more than chicken.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-politics-54506185

Click to expand...

I'm not getting political but the Lords are going to vote down everything anti Brexit


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Without sounding like homer, support your local butcher instead. Any decent butcher knows exactly were there stock comes from.
		
Click to expand...

Paul has covered this, I agree with you though. We do buy meat for home consumption from a local butcher. The issue is when you are out and about. What does the pub serve you, the take away, what is in your sandwich, the pie etc. You can only control so much. After that you are reliant on standards being followed.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Paul has covered this, I agree with you though. We do buy meat for home consumption from a local butcher. The issue is when you are out and about. What does the pub serve you, the take away, what is in your sandwich, the pie etc. You can only control so much. After that you are reliant on standards being followed.
		
Click to expand...

I know and I agree with you. 

Lowering food standards is absurd, though are you surprised by anything that this government does?? Theyve got form for lowering standards, You've only got to look at the PPE changes earlier on in the year when they couldn't meet the standards.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



*Without sounding like homer*, support your local butcher instead. Any decent butcher knows exactly were there stock comes from.
		
Click to expand...

Surely he would tell us to buy our meat from Golfbidder?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2020)

GB72 said:



			The Covid excuse. I spent a lot of time at work calling banks, mortgage companies, utilities etc. 6 months ago, you used to be hacked off if you were in a queue for more than 20 minutes. Since lockdown, the norm has now become an hour or more just to ask even the most basic of questions and if you get your automated selection wrong (they are pretty vague and ambiguous in their descriptions) then you can end up back in the queue again. Our office now constantly has awful Muzak playing all the time as people put the calls on speaker phone so as they can do something else whilst waiting.
		
Click to expand...

An hour would be great; 6 hours & 3 calls to change Mrs BiM's car insurance.  They did waive the £25 charge for the phone change, but that wasn't enough to cover the cost of the calls.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Without sounding like homer, support your local butcher instead. Any decent butcher knows exactly were there stock comes from.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know you sound like Homer?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			An hour would be great; 6 hours & 3 calls to change Mrs BiM's car insurance.  They did waive the £25 charge for the phone change, but that wasn't enough to cover the cost of the calls.
		
Click to expand...

Cant even get through to our credit card company JaJa who have recently taken over from the post office, so Mrs D can't sort out the app and pay her bill. I had no problem with their conversion until I made my first payment on my card and didnt realise that it doesnt show the (should be) nil balance and assumed it didn't go through and have now paid it twice 😖

Surely it's not too difficult to show that the payment has been received 🤔🤔


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 13, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He has a cat 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I have two!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Plusnet, gone down again for no reason. Been on hold for 15 minutes so far so obviously not just us. 

Click to expand...

Couldn't be fixed over the phone so we await an engineer coming "within the next few days". Coincidentally we are currently having our flooring redone, so currently our lounge has no telly, no internet and no seating available. Should be a fun evening.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 13, 2020)

Electrical items that persistently beep tell you they have finished....which muppet thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2020)

My 4 month old washer dryer was due to be repaired for the 4th time today between 7.15 & 10.15am 
Got a message at 1pm saying he’d be 10 mins
He’s still not arrived


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 13, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Buy chicken for home consumption and eat beef when out - problem solved !
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, but beef curry? Eeeuuuuwwww 🤮


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			If I remember correctly it did for Bruce Edwards, who was Tom Watson's caddie for his US Open win among others. Also known as Lou Gehrig's disease for the Yankees' player it claimed.  Amanda has described it perfectly, hideous disease.
		
Click to expand...

Watching the programme now and it’s heartbreaking


----------



## fundy (Oct 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			Horrible, seen the effect on Doddie Weir and expect this sadly to be similar
		
Click to expand...


well I wasnt wrong 

Rob Burrow, like Doddie, youre a legend, keep fighting the fight


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			well I wasnt wrong 

Rob Burrow, like Doddie, youre a legend, keep fighting the fight
		
Click to expand...

Seldom ever seen something as moving and so flipping terrible at the same time. So so sad...unbearably so. What a man.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			well I wasnt wrong 

Rob Burrow, like Doddie, youre a legend, keep fighting the fight
		
Click to expand...

Absolute legend of the game, unbelievable that he's gone from a Grand Final winner in 2017 to a shell of a man in 2020.  So so sad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2020)

First time this year I ran out of light playing


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Heard this morning that it sounds like I could be eating chlorinated chicken in the not too distant future as a result of possible watering down of our very high food standards...I hope it doesn't come to pass.
		
Click to expand...

Don't eat chicken, go beef.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 13, 2020)

The chicken is bleached to cover up the low production standards. It's not the the actual chlorinated part that's the problem.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 14, 2020)

Lee Mack being interviewed on R2 by Amol Rahjan (?) and Lee saying he is virtually vegan and Amol saying he is virtually vegetarian. How on earth can you be almost vegetarian/ vegan? You either eat meat/animal products or you don’t. You can’t be halfway, same as you can’t be virtually pregnant. They are binary things which you either are or aren’t, not nearly just to be trendy and right on


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			First time this year I ran out of light playing
		
Click to expand...


And yet you started at 1.40pm … SPEED UP!!!    (from all the groups stuck behind you)


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Lee Mack being interviewed on R2 by Amol Rahjan (?) and Lee saying he is virtually vegan and Amol saying he is virtually vegetarian. How on earth can you be almost vegetarian/ vegan? You either eat meat/animal products or you don’t. You can’t be halfway, same as you can’t be virtually pregnant. They are binary things which you either are or aren’t, not nearly just to be trendy and right on
		
Click to expand...

I am virtually a scratch golfer!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 14, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Lee Mack being interviewed on R2 by Amol Rahjan (?) and Lee saying he is virtually vegan and Amol saying he is virtually vegetarian. How on earth can you be almost vegetarian/ vegan? You either eat meat/animal products or you don’t. You can’t be halfway, same as you can’t be virtually pregnant. They are binary things which you either are or aren’t, not nearly just to be trendy and right on
		
Click to expand...

That's easy, he only eats meat from vegetarian cows


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			The chicken is bleached to cover up the low production standards. It's not the the actual chlorinated part that's the problem.
		
Click to expand...

It's worth it - some might say...no idea why though.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's worth it - some might say...no idea why though.
		
Click to expand...

With a side of hormone treated beef to go please.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316122649119068161
Unbelievable Jeff 🤯


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Caught by a speed camera doing 40 mph on a dual carriageway  ,  live and learn for some reason the limit is only 30, I thought it was 40  
Update a £100 fine and 3 points on my clean licence, suppose i need to tell my insurer and my premium will probably go up too


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 14, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Caught by a speed camera doing 40 mph on a dual carriageway  ,  live and learn for some reason the limit is only 30, I thought it was 40  

Click to expand...

Had similar when I was younger.. doing 35 on a road.. pulled over asked what limit was. Genially thought was 40 as all roads in that area were 

Turns out it was 30

Costly mistake .. missed the sign as it was very wet ...

I will add since then I have retaught myself the rule of no speed limits with lamposts equals 30

My own error


----------



## Rooter (Oct 14, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Electrical items that persistently beep tell you they have finished....which muppet thought that was a good idea?
		
Click to expand...

OMG you would hate our Samsung washing machine!! Every time this!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2020)

Amazon customer service. Absolutely dire. They make it tricky to contact, give a no reply address (I've sorted that one out but I'm sure many don't) and keep giving copy & paste answers instead of actually reading my responses. Completely useless.

The feedback button at the bottom of each email is getting used and replies are becoming increasingly tetchy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Amazon customer service. Absolutely dire. They make it tricky to contact, give a no reply address (I've sorted that one out but I'm sure many don't) and keep giving copy & paste answers instead of actually reading my responses. *Completely useless.*

The feedback button at the bottom of each email is getting used and replies are becoming increasingly tetchy 

Click to expand...

They're not that good.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Rooter said:



			OMG you would hate our Samsung washing machine!! Every time this!!! 





Click to expand...

He would've hated my Sony Bravia TV, every few minutes it flashed the on screen message " you are no longer connected to the internet ".
 A few mins later minutes later " you are now connected to the internet " it was very annoying  . but now repaired/sorted .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			well I wasnt wrong 

Rob Burrow, like Doddie, youre a legend, keep fighting the fight
		
Click to expand...


The sport is doing it's bit to help him;

https://wiganwarriors.com/blog/2020/08/19/rob-burrow-shirts-now-up-for-auction/

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...13&_nkw=rob+burrow+embroidered+shirt&_sacat=0

Each Wigan Warriors player had something embroidered on their match shirt at the weekend, and apparently all being auctioned (except Jackson Hastings' shirt as he gave it to Rob Burrow) but can only find Brad Singleton's.

Probably better placed in Things That Gladden The Heart, but as we were discussing it here I added it.


----------



## Slab (Oct 14, 2020)

Rooter said:



			OMG you would hate our Samsung washing machine!! Every time this!!! 





Click to expand...

Agree, we got a similar new samsung machine a few weeks back, mental musac festival, its like a ryan air flight coming into land... the second random irritation of this machine is that it appears there is only one wash program that will complete in under 2 days! (ok maybe not that long but there's only one that'll finish in less than an hour)

What happened to quick wash options, who wants to stick a wash on that'll take 2½ bleedin hours


----------



## Rooter (Oct 14, 2020)

Slab said:



			Agree, we got a similar new samsung machine a few weeks back, mental musac festival, its like a ryan air flight coming into land... the second random irritation of this machine is that it appears there is only one wash program that will complete in under 2 days! (ok maybe not that long but there's only one that'll finish in less than an hour)

What happened to quick wash options, who wants to stick a wash on that'll take 2½ bleedin hours
		
Click to expand...

Ours has a 'quick' wash one, its 59 minutes and is the only setting we use... If you can, don't let it be clever and weigh the washing etc, we had our first eco wash take 5hrs! LOL


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Ours has a 'quick' wash one, its 59 minutes and is the only setting we use... If you can, don't let it be clever and weigh the washing etc, we had our first eco wash take 5hrs! LOL
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we use ours on Easy Care setting and it takes nearly 5 hours, including the drying cycle as well though. Personally doesn't bother me that it takes long, you just put it on and forget about it. Maybe overnight sometimes.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah we use ours on Easy Care setting and it takes nearly 5 hours, including the drying cycle as well though. Personally doesn't bother me that it takes long, you just put it on and forget about it. Maybe overnight sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

You don't have 4 kids do you... we probably do 10-15 washes per week... many of which are squeezed into sat/sun.. LOL


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2020)

Rooter said:



			You don't have 4 kids do you... we probably do 10-15 washes per week... many of which are squeezed into sat/sun.. LOL
		
Click to expand...

Fair play, yeah we do have a 'Quick 30' setting, but then you have to set the dry cycle separate for some reason. I never really set about learning all the cycle options with a washing machine, you just pick one and see if it works and then use that one forever.


----------



## Slab (Oct 14, 2020)

Begs the question why do they have 20+programs when we just want 3 or 4


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2020)

Slab said:



			Begs the question why do they have 20+programs when we just want 3 or 4
		
Click to expand...

Whites (60°)
Mixed (40°)
Quick (40° in 1hr or so)
30° wash

What else does anoyne need? The rest are all pointless and unused.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Whites (60°)
Mixed (40°)
Quick (40° in 1hr or so)
30° wash

What else does anoyne need? The rest are all pointless and unused.
		
Click to expand...

We use one. Wash - 59 minutes, 30 degrees, spin. Then it either goes in the tumble or onto a rad/airer.


----------



## NearHull (Oct 14, 2020)

Washing machine foibles or in depth WHS algorithms ........it’s a struggle to work out which thread to watch


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2020)

Rooter said:



			OMG you would hate our Samsung washing machine!! Every time this!!! 





Click to expand...

Mrs BiM says get off your backside & empty it quickly then!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Amazon customer service. Absolutely dire. They make it tricky to contact, give a no reply address (I've sorted that one out but I'm sure many don't) and keep giving copy & paste answers instead of actually reading my responses. Completely useless.

The feedback button at the bottom of each email is getting used and replies are becoming increasingly tetchy 

Click to expand...

Really? I've always found them the best around 

Live chat or phone call

Customer is always right with them .. amount of times they just resend an item or refund you.

Never once had a problem with them


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Amazon customer service. Absolutely dire. They make it tricky to contact, give a no reply address (I've sorted that one out but I'm sure many don't) and keep giving copy & paste answers instead of actually reading my responses. Completely useless.

The feedback button at the bottom of each email is getting used and replies are becoming increasingly tetchy 

Click to expand...

Got a refund for some fake Prov 1's using their chat bubble whilst using my phone on a campsite in North Wales , so very happy with their service.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 14, 2020)

Rooter said:



			We use one. Wash - 59 minutes, 30 degrees, spin. Then it either goes in the tumble or onto a rad/airer.
		
Click to expand...

Yep with the Wife in hospital I was mystified with the multitude of settings. Wife said just put it all on Synthetic 30*C quick. 69 minutes job done... Treated myself to a heated airer. Marvelous thing.😄


----------



## Neilds (Oct 14, 2020)

Whilst we are all doing our best Mumsnet impression 🤪🤪
The thing that winds me up about our washing machine is the fact that the time remaining display bears no resemblance to the actual time remaining- the last 10 minutes takes at least double that! And the fast eco setting (57 minutes) is no quicker than the standard 1:39 setting


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Whites (60°)
Mixed (40°)
Quick (40° in 1hr or so)
30° wash

What else does anoyne need? The rest are all pointless and unused.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed Adrian Chiles writing on this irritation recently

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...but-maybe-it-is-the-technology-thats-to-blame


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Really? I've always found them the best around

Live chat or phone call

Customer is always right with them .. amount of times they just resend an item or refund you.

Never once had a problem with them
		
Click to expand...

I tried live chat. The person couldn't help, really couldn't help and gave me an email address. I wrote to them and received a quick reply. Here is where it gets fun. You can't reply to that person or address, it's a no reply address.  I have to forward each email to the original email address meaning I get a different person in the call centre in whatever part of the world it is based. Wherever they are English is not their first language, the replies are 2 original sentences that may or may not make sense, followed by a cut and paste section that tells me how wonderful their service is and to go to live chat. They largely can't get their head around the problem but on the odd occasion they do their resolution is nearly right but not quite. This needs a further reply to a different person and on it goes. I'm up to 7 separate emails now 🙄😡. The issue really isn't tricky either.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I tried live chat. The person couldn't help, really couldn't help and gave me an email address. I wrote to them and received a quick reply. Here is where it gets fun. You can't reply to that person or address, it's a no reply address.  I have to forward each email to the original email address meaning I get a different person in the call centre in whatever part of the world it is based. Wherever they are English is not their first language, the replies are 2 original sentences that may or may not make sense, followed by a cut and paste section that tells me how wonderful their service is and to go to live chat. They largely can't get their head around the problem but on the odd occasion they do their resolution is nearly right but not quite. This needs a further reply to a different person and on it goes. I'm up to 7 separate emails now 🙄😡. The issue really isn't tricky either.
		
Click to expand...

Never ever had that before 

Everytime I can't get help via chat they get a supervisor connected and read through chat

If they email you just reply to that email and it goes to them ..

The best customer service I've ever had 

And if they phone you their brilliant aswell


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Never ever had that before

Everytime I can't get help via chat they get a supervisor connected and read through chat

If they email you just reply to that email and it goes to them ..

The best customer service I've ever had

And if they phone you their brilliant aswell
		
Click to expand...

I must have had the trainees on my case today 😆


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I must have had the trainees on my case today 😆
		
Click to expand...

If they can't help via chat I find sometimes asking for a supervisor helps.. standard from call centre type places they can authorise things others can't


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 14, 2020)

@Rooter .. thanks for that. 
Do you think in the future we will be band for telling appliances to shut up or sarcastically telling them ”well done” ? 
I am not looking forward to the future... software never work properly first time, there is always a patch or some other way of saying we forgot this. Then there are items that just think they are clever and give too many options.. 40 degrees, 900 spin 40 minutes will do .. oh and yesterday the server told me it was too busy to open a file, what a POS! since when was that an acceptable response??


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 14, 2020)

Why do shops display items that you can't buy? Today's irritation is Currys PC World. Went in at lunchtime to buy a new TV. Found one I liked and told the salesman that I'd take it. He looked on his IPad and then on his till and said, "we're waiting for stock from the manufacturer for that model. It should be available on 6th November. If you pay now we can reserve one for you". Why display a TV that I can't actually buy for over 3 weeks?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2020)

Non stop Amazon prime emails clogging my inbox


----------



## Slab (Oct 15, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Why do shops display items that you can't buy? Today's irritation is Currys PC World. Went in at lunchtime to buy a new TV. Found one I liked and told the salesman that I'd take it. He looked on his IPad and then on his till and said, "we're waiting for stock from the manufacturer for that model. It should be available on 6th November. If you pay now we can reserve one for you". Why display a TV that I can't actually buy for over 3 weeks?
		
Click to expand...

They've been doing it with sofas, furniture and carpets forever. They will even custom build your new TV for you (if you get fitted for it)


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Non stop Amazon prime emails clogging my inbox
		
Click to expand...

Can't you just unsubscribe?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 15, 2020)

Engineer late for a boiler service i booked 6 months ago. 
I’m cold, I need the loo and I want to get back in bed.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 15, 2020)

Lloyds pharmacy

Stopped using them Few years back and switched to online 

Every now and then if my online people can't get the meds I get a code for any pharmacy to give me my meds 

Unfortunately the meds are out of stock there aswell they can get my original meds (same medication different brand) but Lloyds refuse to give to me as that's nots what's on the prescription ... Yet if they got it direct themselves they would happily do it

Only went their as it's the best chemist for a pram 

Remember why I stopped using the unhelpful lot now

Will go the other chemist later


----------



## Slab (Oct 15, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Lloyds pharmacy

Stopped using them Few years back and switched to online

Every now and then if my online people can't get the meds I get a code for any pharmacy to give me my meds

Unfortunately the meds are out of stock there aswell they can get my original meds (same medication different brand) but Lloyds refuse to give to me as that's nots what's on the prescription ... Yet if they got it direct themselves they would happily do it

Only went their as it's the best chemist for a pram

Remember why I stopped using the unhelpful lot now

Will go the other chemist later
		
Click to expand...


You’d love it here, there’s quite a broad scope for what’s available without prescription & most places will even split a blister pack if you just need a couple pills  


edit; maybe not, we don't have that many pavements for the pram


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2020)

AI Chatbots...helpful I guess - however often irritating...My bank on-line chat is an AI Chatbot (like Amazon Lex).  They are given a human name...(NatWest have called theirs Cora  ) and learn the responses that answer customer questions; when you ask the same or a similar question you get pushed these plus links to related documents.  If you reject what the Chatbot is telling you you'll get through to a human agent, and once the agent answers your question the agent tags the successful response and a precis of the question.  All responses so tagged are reviewed by back-end analysts who build useful Q&As into the AI Chabot database.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 15, 2020)

Margaret Ferrier yet again and the whole system that treats her and her pals differently to the man on the street.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 15, 2020)

Next door are moving 
House went up this week
Managing himself by purple bricks so arranged his own visits 

So we going into tier 2 Saturday

No visits for family etc but they got litterally person in person out all families .. 

Come on least do a little gap man, I'm sure an estate agent would have to?


----------



## fundy (Oct 15, 2020)

Lock mechanism on my office chair has broken, I can either sit leaning forward or fully reclined lol, no in between 

Knew the chair was going home but the one I want to replace it is on 8 weeks lead time


----------



## bobmac (Oct 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Lock mechanism on my office chair has broken, I can either sit leaning forward or fully reclined lol, no in between 

Knew the chair was going home but the one I want to replace it is on 8 weeks lead time 

Click to expand...

I've got a spare office chair in my loft here in Lincolnshire you're welcome to.
Mind you, you'll have to collect it yourself but it's free.
Glad to be of help....


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 16, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Lloyds pharmacy

Stopped using them Few years back and switched to online

Every now and then if my online people can't get the meds I get a code for any pharmacy to give me my meds

Unfortunately the meds are out of stock there aswell they can get my original meds (same medication different brand) but Lloyds refuse to give to me as that's nots what's on the prescription ... Yet if they got it direct themselves they would happily do it

Only went their as it's the best chemist for a pram

Remember why I stopped using the unhelpful lot now

Will go the other chemist later
		
Click to expand...

Well well went the other chemist today he did it no problem I asked him what the deal was because of Lloyds stance 

He said it costs £10 a time because the other one is more expensive than this ..but they still do it!

Well appreciate the honesty (wouldn't have told me was just giving me the tablets)

I'll just speak to Dr see if he will give me a slip with both meds on so if problems with one I'll get the other .. save them money 

So much better when companies are just honest then you can be like yeah that makes sense no problem


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2020)

MyHerpes tracking.

In fact MyHerpes, period.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			MyHerpes tracking.

In fact MyHerpes, period.
		
Click to expand...

Are they the irritating knock off of MyHermes?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Are they the irritating knock off of MyHermes?
		
Click to expand...

They are MyHerpes because they are about as much use as an STD.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			They are MyHerpes because they are about as much use as an STD.
		
Click to expand...

Off the fence and speak your mind Richard


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Off the fence and speak your mind Richard 

Click to expand...

Item bought Monday evening, dropped off by seller Tuesday, supposed to be delivered Thursday or Friday.  Last tracking entry, entered the Hermes network at 8.15pm on Tuesday & no update since.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Item bought Monday evening, dropped off by seller Tuesday, supposed to be delivered Thursday or Friday.  Last tracking entry, entered the Hermes network at 8.15pm on Tuesday & no update since.
		
Click to expand...

I'll wager its been nicked, when can you start a claim?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I'll wager its been nicked, when can you start a claim?
		
Click to expand...

I won't give up hope just yet Phil, had it before that it turns up about a week late but if there's a worse courier in the country I can't think who it is.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I won't give up hope just yet Phil, had it before that it turns up about a week late but if there's a worse courier in the country I can't think who it is.
		
Click to expand...

Is it coming from the UK or from abroad?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Is it coming from the UK or from abroad?
		
Click to expand...

The UK; I could have walked there and back in a day but collection in person wasn't an option.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The UK; I could have walked there and back in a day but collection in person wasn't an option.
		
Click to expand...

I bought something recently from a UK site site but their storage facility was in Spain hence the delay


----------



## chellie (Oct 17, 2020)

The what seems to be never ending search for a new pair of golf shoes. Four more pairs have gone back this week. Under Armour, Puma and Mizuno.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			The what seems to be never ending search for a new pair of golf shoes. Four more pairs have gone back this week. Under Armour, Puma and Mizuno.
		
Click to expand...

Tried sketchers? Pure comfort


----------



## chellie (Oct 18, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Tried sketchers? Pure comfort
		
Click to expand...

I have a pair for summer but struggling to find ones I like that are waterproof.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			I have a pair for summer but struggling to find ones I like that are waterproof.
		
Click to expand...

I've got these...feel nice but haven't worn them on the course yet as they look too nice!!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Skechers-Womens-Elite-Adjust-Waterproof/dp/B07KX67731


----------



## chellie (Oct 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I've got these...feel nice but haven't worn them on the course yet as they look too nice!!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Skechers-Womens-Elite-Adjust-Waterproof/dp/B07KX67731

Click to expand...

Ooh like those. Off for a search.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2020)

Fed up with seeing disposable masks/face covering scattered across the ground everywhere. Outside every train station or public building there are always a few masks people have just tossed aside when they didn't need them. Disposable doesn't mean dump them wherever you like, they go in the bin!


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			The what seems to be never ending search for a new pair of golf shoes. Four more pairs have gone back this week. Under Armour, Puma and Mizuno.
		
Click to expand...

Go Adidas, Adidas, Adidas.


----------



## chellie (Oct 18, 2020)

Slime said:



			Go Adidas, Adidas, Adidas. 

Click to expand...

All I've tried have been too narrow.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			All I've tried have been too narrow.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Footjoy. Tend to run wider.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 18, 2020)

I like these! https://www.footjoy.co.uk/en_GB/sal...idth=Wide#prefn1=gender&prefv1=Women&start=16


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			All I've tried have been too narrow.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised, all my Adidas shoes were offered in a wide fitting.
They fit like gloves .................................................. on my leg hands.


----------



## chellie (Oct 18, 2020)

Slime said:



			I'm surprised, all my Adidas shoes were offered in a wide fitting.
They fit like gloves .................................................. on my leg hands.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen any with that choice for ladies.


----------



## chellie (Oct 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I like these! https://www.footjoy.co.uk/en_GB/sale/previous-season-shoes/fj-sport-sl-boa®-previous-season-style/001SSL.html?dwvar_001SSL_color=98031&dwvar_001SSL_sizeW=6&dwvar_001SSL_width=Wide#prefn1=gender&prefv1=Women&start=16

Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda, don't like the blue. Added problem now of finding a proshop nearby with a decent stock. Running out of choice of the online shops who do free returns and postage.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			Thanks Amanda, don't like the blue. Added problem now of finding a proshop nearby with a decent stock. Running out of choice of the online shops who do free returns and postage.
		
Click to expand...

Bought my wife a pair of these

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Ecco-Ladies-Soft-Golf-Shoes-White.html#SID=8139

https://www.adidas.co.uk/tour360-xt-sl-spikeless-golf-shoes/EG6483.html

These are also naturally a wider fit


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			Haven't seen any with that choice for ladies.
		
Click to expand...

Why restrict yourself to the ladies range? My SiL has big feet, has trouble getting golf shoes to fit properly. I let her try a pair of mine on and they were perfect for her. Most shoes, particularly the trainer style ones, look pretty unisex to me.


----------



## chellie (Oct 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why restrict yourself to the ladies range? My SiL has big feet, has trouble getting golf shoes to fit properly. I let her try a pair of mine on and they were perfect for her. Most shoes, particularly the trainer style ones, look pretty unisex to me.
		
Click to expand...

My shoe size is only a 5.5 to a 6 so not big. Just need a little bit wider. Will just stick to my footjoy boots, winter skort and snazzy tights for the foresable I think. Really liked the Puma RS-G but they were about half an inch too narrow


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			The driver in front crawling at 40 on the sliproad to join a dual carriage way. Are you trying to get us killed? Put your foot down, match the speed of traffic on the DC and merge in!! Gaah!
		
Click to expand...

Even worse when they brake just before they run out of slip road!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 18, 2020)

Charlie Mullins, not randomly irritated as such, he's just pathetic/tragic to look at. Had more work done than big ben


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 18, 2020)

My back going spang, again. Can't stand, sit, lie down, walk, flipping anything without it being very flipping annoying. 

Ow. 

With knobs on.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 18, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			My back going spang, again. Can't stand, sit, lie down, walk, flipping anything without it being very flipping annoying.

Ow.

With knobs on.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, been there

Hope it gets better soon 👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2020)

Whataboutary and deflections


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 18, 2020)

Gutless Keyboard warriors.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 18, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whataboutary and deflections
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Gutless Keyboard warriors.

Click to expand...

😂😂🤣😂😂
Ah this thread never fails to amuse, I  can only guess I'll need to read the footie thread


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 18, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Gutless Keyboard warriors.

Click to expand...

Erm, I hate to point out the irony but...


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 18, 2020)

A year since I was working out near Melbourne, feels like yesterday. God I miss the place  😔


----------



## fundy (Oct 18, 2020)

Seeing friends suffer and being too far away to be as much help as I would like to be


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 19, 2020)

The country's religious leaders weighing on a certain national matter that takes effect at the end of the year.  Like what has it got to do with you?   Perhaps you could have a word with your mate upstairs about this virus thing too?


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 19, 2020)

Getting a puncture in a run flat Pirelli that only has 4000 miles on it. And the price for a replacement


----------



## GG26 (Oct 19, 2020)

chellie said:



			My shoe size is only a 5.5 to a 6 so not big. Just need a little bit wider. Will just stick to my footjoy boots, winter skort and snazzy tights for the foresable I think. Really liked the Puma RS-G but they were about half an inch too narrow

Click to expand...

I am a size 6 and many men’s shoes now start at size 7 - my choice is therefore very limited, but the upside is that in sales mine are often the size available.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2020)

arranging to take my golf net down on Sunday when the weather was good, but the guy that wants to buy it said he couldn'y make it last min so coming today..... its lashing it down and has been since 3am


----------



## IainP (Oct 19, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			arranging to take my golf net down on Sunday when the weather was good, but the guy that wants to buy it said he couldn'y make it last min so coming today..... its lashing it down and has been since 3am

Click to expand...

Make him do it 😁


----------



## Dando (Oct 19, 2020)

Having an 8am zoom call tomorrow


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2020)

What shouldve been a very nice bottle of white burgundy being corked


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 19, 2020)

Dando said:



			Having an 8am zoom call tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

I'll swap you, my first one is 0630.


----------



## Dando (Oct 19, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I'll swap you, my first one is 0630.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer but I’ll stick with mine


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I'll swap you, my first one is 0630.
		
Click to expand...

Some of us have already done 30 minutes by then


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some of us have already done 30 minutes by then
		
Click to expand...

Time do you knock off at?


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 19, 2020)

Been golf club Zooming for last 4.5 hrs 😕


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Time do you knock off at?
		
Click to expand...

Currently working 6.00am-3.00pm with 30 minutes for lunch. Won't be knocking off until well gone 4.00 tomorrow. To be fair I can get out early some days if I want to get to the club by 4.00 so not all doom and gloom. Got a feeling the next few weeks will see the hours crank up again but it is what it is. Happy with my job which is good and also very appreciative I have a job at all especially on full pay so not going to moan. It was a bit of a tongue in cheek comment


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I'll swap you, my first one is 0630.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Some of us have already done 30 minutes by then
		
Click to expand...

Some of us still have 90 minutes of sleep to get through.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2020)

My, supposedly, good knee showing signs of going the same way as the bad knee...


----------



## Rooter (Oct 20, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Time do you knock off at?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, part-timers, I manage as far away as Israel, then HQ is in Seattle, so my day can start at 5/6 AM and I can be on calls at 11 PM some days. Not that I work the whole way through! Oh, and Israel starts their working week on a Sunday too!! Not that I do much more than ignoring calls and emails!


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 20, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Yeh, part-timers, I manage as far away as Israel, then HQ is in Seattle, so my day can start at 5/6 AM and I can be on calls at 11 PM some days. Not that I work the whole way through! Oh, and Israel starts their working week on a Sunday too!! Not that I do much more than ignoring calls and emails! 

Click to expand...

Yeah, I feel your pain. I start with calls with Hong Kong and Shanghai and then end the day about 14 hours later with Rio and Mexico City. Didn't start out as bad as this but it just became easy for folk to phone when it suits them


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 20, 2020)

Both my adductor muscles absolutely ruined after football on Sunday! Tried going for a little run last night to run it off but it hasn't helped.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Item bought Monday evening, dropped off by seller Tuesday, supposed to be delivered Thursday or Friday.  Last tracking entry, entered the Hermes network at 8.15pm on Tuesday & no update since.
		
Click to expand...

This one's apparently on its way to the courier today, a week on.

However I've just checked the tracking on one I received yesterday; left securely in outbuilding at 3.14pm.

Behind the wheelie bins outside the front of the house is not securely in an outbuilding (and they've attached a photograph to prove where it was in the email).  And at 3.14pm both Mrs. BiM & I were in the house so why not ring the doorbell?


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Caught by a speed camera doing 40 mph on a dual carriageway  ,  live and learn for some reason the limit is only 30, I thought it was 40  
Update a £100 fine and 3 points on my clean licence, suppose i need to tell my insurer and my premium will probably go up too

Click to expand...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 20, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Yeh, part-timers, I manage as far away as Israel, then HQ is in Seattle, so my day can start at 5/6 AM and I can be on calls at 11 PM some days. Not that I work the whole way through! Oh, and Israel starts their working week on a Sunday too!! Not that I do much more than ignoring calls and emails! 

Click to expand...

I get up half an hour before I go to bed to do a Zoom call.  Work 27 hours a day and pay Zoom owner £1,000 per month for the privilege of doing so.  I do my Zoom calls from a cardboard box at the bottom of lake and have to lick hot gravel off road before I start.


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			My, supposedly, good knee showing signs of going the same way as the bad knee...

Click to expand...


not good mate, gets worse when you dont actually remember which is the good one


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 20, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I get up half an hour before I go to bed to do a Zoom call.  Work 27 hours a day and pay Zoom owner £1,000 per month for the privilege of doing so.  I do my Zoom calls from a cardboard box at the bottom of lake and have to lick hot gravel off road before I start.
		
Click to expand...

Luxury 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I get up half an hour before I go to bed to do a Zoom call.  Work 27 hours a day and pay Zoom owner £1,000 per month for the privilege of doing so.  I do my Zoom calls from a cardboard box at the bottom of lake and have to lick hot gravel off road before I start.
		
Click to expand...

Shut up you tart


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 20, 2020)

the scum that though it was all right to empty the contents of the toilet of their campervan/ caravan onto the drain in the layby for the canal by the swing bridge over the A82... only they missed it as left turds and bog roll all over the road


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 20, 2020)

The internet was off at work for 3 hours today. I eventually rang the provider and they told me to switch the router off and then on. As a fan of the I.T. Crowd it was mortifying to discover this did the job . The shame, I could practically hear them laughing.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The internet was off at work for 3 hours today. I eventually rang the provider and they told me to switch the router off and then on. As a fan of the I.T. Crowd it was mortifying to discover this did the job . The shame, I could practically hear them laughing.
		
Click to expand...

Basic router first aid
Should be an immediate action drill as soon as it goes down 👍


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 20, 2020)

The idiot parked next to me at the golf club. I came out of the club house, to find him struggling to get his cart bag onto the back seat of his SUV, without bashing his door, or bag into the side of my car. The bag was certainly squashed up against my door.
Hang on a moment, I will move it. Oh, thanks, I am really struggling here.

Why not fire it up, reverse it back a few feet, bung your bag in, pull it forwards, sorted. Minimal fuss, bother, damage, what ever.


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2020)

Jurgen Klopp.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The idiot parked next to me at the golf club. I came out of the club house, to find him struggling to get his cart bag onto the back seat of his SUV, without bashing his door, or bag into the side of my car. The bag was certainly squashed up against my door.
Hang on a moment, I will move it. Oh, thanks, I am really struggling here.

Why not fire it up, reverse it back a few feet, bung your bag in, pull it forwards, sorted. Minimal fuss, bother, damage, what ever.
		
Click to expand...

Story of my life. No matter where I park making sure I have enough clearance on the passenger side to put my clubs in some numpty parks badly next to me. Because I care about my car I do as you suggest but sometimes wonder how the fat git got out without damaging my car.

Just read that back and reads like you're the fat git numpty badly parking next to me


----------



## bobmac (Oct 21, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just read that back and reads like you're the fat git numpty badly parking next to me 

Click to expand...

Have you met Murph? I've seen more fat on a pencil


----------



## GG26 (Oct 21, 2020)

Back on the parking too close.  Stopped at a Macdonalds yesterday.  My wife got the food and we decided to eat in the car.  A car pulls up on the passenger side so close that my wife remarked how is the driver going to get out.  Door opens, banging against my passenger door and kept my eye on the woman opening back door on the same side to let her daughter out.  Same again.  I got out to check no damage to my doors.  Asked what am I looking at and pointed out that she had made no attempt to be careful opening the doors and I was just checking that there was no damage.

Response was her shouting at me and that she had put her hand between her door and my car (100% not the case as I was watching the rear door via my wing mirror plus she had a cigarette in one hand).  The shouting put my (autistic) daughter into meltdown.

Fortunately, no obvious damage done, but I decided to take a photo after she had entered the restaurant just in case and also because her behaviour had pissed me off.  Just getting in the car to drive off and a driver pulls up near to me and asking what’s the problem and why I was taking a picture including his sisters car (yes she had called her brother!).  Explained that no obvious damage, but taking a picture because she had annoyed me - he seemed ok with that.  

Drove out and stopped at traffic lights 50 yards away.  The woman comes running up the road, tries opening the passenger door and hammers on the passenger window screaming why did you take a photo.  Daughter has another meltdown, but fortunately the lights changed fairly quickly and was able to drive off.

Must admit was a bit shaken up by that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 21, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Back on the parking too close.  Stopped at a Macdonalds yesterday.  My wife got the food and we decided to eat in the car.  A car pulls up on the passenger side so close that my wife remarked how is the driver going to get out.  Door opens, banging against my passenger door and kept my eye on the woman opening back door on the same side to let her daughter out.  Same again.  I got out to check no damage to my doors.  Asked what am I looking at and pointed out that she had made no attempt to be careful opening the doors and I was just checking that there was no damage.

Response was her shouting at me and that she had put her hand between her door and my car (100% not the case as I was watching the rear door via my wing mirror plus she had a cigarette in one hand).  The shouting put my (autistic) daughter into meltdown.

Fortunately, no obvious damage done, but I decided to take a photo after she had entered the restaurant just in case and also because her behaviour had pissed me off.  Just getting in the car to drive off and a driver pulls up near to me and asking what’s the problem and why I was taking a picture including his sisters car (yes she had called her brother!).  Explained that no obvious damage, but taking a picture because she had annoyed me - he seemed ok with that. 

Drove out and stopped at traffic lights 50 yards away.  The woman comes running up the road, tries opening the passenger door and hammers on the passenger window screaming why did you take a photo.  Daughter has another meltdown, but fortunately the lights changed fairly quickly and was able to drive off.

Must admit was a bit shaken up by that.
		
Click to expand...

People are just disgusting 

My wife was telling me when she went to pick up our daughter yesterday two people pulled up with their kid to park (luckily not going to the school) and the machines haven't worked for months and he goes to his wife "machines broke free parking" this old guy walked past with his dog and said oh round here you have to pay on an app or they will fine you (it's hour free anyways)

His response 

"Who the f do you think you are you f ing c#"

Followed him down the street shouting at him

All for just being helpful


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 22, 2020)

Forensic examinations of peoples posts, it's so so tedious and condescending 🙈


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Parked in a nearly empty Sainsburys town centre car park a couple of weeks ago for 3 hours on a Sunday night, approx 6.30pm til 9.30pm.

Just received a 70 quid parking ticket for exceeding the 2 hours.   Lucky me it's 40 if I pay by next week 😠😠
		
Click to expand...

Talk to ChrisD....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Forensic examinations of peoples posts, it's so so tedious and condescending 🙈
		
Click to expand...

And effectively calls them liars whilst having no knowledge of the circumstances that led to that opinion, circumstances I have seen for myself.


----------



## Slab (Oct 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Talk to ChrisD....
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm cryptic. Is ChrisD :
a)    A crack lawyer, ready to take on city hall
b)    A mysterious parking ticket benefactor
c)    A loan shark with 40 quid on him for reasonable rates 
d)    A car park attendant with secret maps to free parking bays
e)    A Sainsburys worker on chilled meats with easy access to cleavers and such
f)    All of the above


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2020)

Slab said:



			Hmmm cryptic. Is ChrisD :
a)    A crack lawyer, ready to take on city hall
b)    A mysterious parking ticket benefactor
c)    A loan shark with 40 quid on him for reasonable rates
d)    A car park attendant with secret maps to free parking bays
e)    A Sainsburys worker on chilled meats with easy access to cleavers and such
f)    All of the above
		
Click to expand...

g)    A old git with dodgy hips.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 22, 2020)

Slab said:



			Hmmm cryptic. Is ChrisD :
a)    A crack lawyer, ready to take on city hall
b)    A mysterious parking ticket benefactor
c)    A loan shark with 40 quid on him for reasonable rates
d)    A car park attendant with secret maps to free parking bays
e)    A Sainsburys worker on chilled meats with easy access to cleavers and such
f)    All of the above
		
Click to expand...

g) Straight talker who will scold you for parking where/when you shouldn’t.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 22, 2020)

Slab said:



			Hmmm cryptic. Is ChrisD :
a)    A crack lawyer, ready to take on city hall
b)    A mysterious parking ticket benefactor
c)    A loan shark with 40 quid on him for reasonable rates
d)    A car park attendant with secret maps to free parking bays
e)    A Sainsburys worker on chilled meats with easy access to cleavers and such
f)    All of the above
		
Click to expand...

He might lend you his blue badge 👍


----------



## Slab (Oct 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			g)    A old git with dodgy hips. 

Click to expand...

Maybe even; a Dodgy Old Hip Git


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2020)

Slab said:



			Maybe even; a Dodgy Old Hip Git 

Click to expand...

Hip?
Plastic ones maybe....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2020)

A works lease car has just been collected. The checker has forensically checked it and come back with his report. 

A minor indent in a side panel, in tolerance in my eyes and according to his measurement chart, not in his. No agreement there

2 similar indents on the inside rear passenger sill for  sake. No agreement there

Very, very difficult to remain calm and considered during the talk. No problem with genuine issues but this was Silent Witness stuff. Deep breaths...............


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A works lease car has just been collected. The checker has forensically checked it and come back with his report.

A minor indent in a side panel, in tolerance in my eyes and according to his measurement chart, not in his. No agreement there

2 similar indents on the inside rear passenger sill for  sake. No agreement there

Very, very difficult to remain calm and considered during the talk. No problem with genuine issues but this was Silent Witness stuff. Deep breaths...............
		
Click to expand...

This is why I won't lease a car. Too many issues with people I know that have been hit with bills for stuff that would and should be considered fair wear and tear.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And effectively calls them liars whilst having no knowledge of the circumstances that led to that opinion, circumstances I have seen for myself.
		
Click to expand...

But isn't this why politics was banned. Wasn't it supposed to put a stop to the bad feeling 🤣🤣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 22, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He might lend you his blue badge 👍
		
Click to expand...

Is it a Blue Peter badge?  Or even better, a Crackerjack one.


----------



## Slab (Oct 22, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Is it a Blue Peter badge?  Or even better, *a Crackerjack one.*

Click to expand...

See I never understood crackerjack (except for the; _bury kids under toys and cabbages game_, that one was good) Maybe I just didn’t watch it often enough. I suppose it was up against one of ITV’s big hitting programmes like Magpie or my personal favourite ‘How’


----------



## Slab (Oct 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			How else would you know it was Friday, it was 5 to 5....?😁
		
Click to expand...

Easy; at that time we brats are chomping down on spam fritters with our chips, while maw & paw are having smoked fish from the Friday fishvanman and the house stinks


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 22, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Is it a Blue Peter badge?  Or even better, a Crackerjack one.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t you get a Crackerjack pencil? 

“CRACKERJACK”


----------



## DRW (Oct 22, 2020)

Finding myself typing a reply and then thinking don't bother.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 22, 2020)

People who can’t discuss politics anymore and therefore have nothing else to add to a thread so go out of their way to cause anomosity.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			This is why I won't lease a car. Too many issues with people I know that have been hit with bills for stuff that would and should be considered fair wear and tear.
		
Click to expand...

We won't PCP one either UNLESS the intention is to buy it at the end & we've sorted the payments to the lowest possible end payment to own outright.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 22, 2020)

DRW said:



			Finding myself typing a reply and then thinking don't bother.
		
Click to expand...

I do this quite often on here 😂😂


----------



## BrianM (Oct 22, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			This is why I won't lease a car. Too many issues with people I know that have been hit with bills for stuff that would and should be considered fair wear and tear.
		
Click to expand...

Never ever had an issue receiving or handing back a lease car 😀
Great way of getting a brand new car for not a lot of money 😀


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 22, 2020)

BrianM said:



			I do this quite often on here 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

So do I. And my irritation is that I'll type out a reply and then decide not to post it. Even if I then delete what I've typed, next time I want to reply my original text is still in the reply box so I have to delete it again to type my new reply. Not such a problem on my laptop but a pain in the backside on my phone.


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 22, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			So do I. And my irritation is that I'll type out a reply and then decide not to post it. Even if I then delete what I've typed, next time I want to reply my original text is still in the reply box so I have to delete it again to type my new reply. Not such a problem on my laptop but a pain in the backside on my phone.
		
Click to expand...

If you could read half of what re-appears in my reply box about some of you - I'd be handcuffed & arrested, not banned


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 22, 2020)

Kaz said:



			In your reply box the second icon from the right (floppy disk with tooltip "drafts"). Click it and then click "Delete draft" and it will be gone.
		
Click to expand...

Any idea how to do it on a phone?
Find it easier(lazy) to post and then delete immediately(mods don’t like that route though😬)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			The same, you just need to go into Desktop Site first.
View attachment 33042

Click to expand...

Were’s that? Can’t see it on iphone🤷‍♂️


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 22, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Were’s that? Can’t see it on iphone🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Can you see 3 dots top right hand corner?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 22, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Can you see 3 dots top right hand corner?
		
Click to expand...

No mate.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 22, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Any idea how to do it on a phone?
Find it easier(lazy) to post and then delete immediately(mods don’t like that route though😬)
		
Click to expand...

Plus that makes you look like a spineless Wiesel 😳😂


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 22, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Plus that makes you look like a spineless Wiesel 😳😂
		
Click to expand...

Wiesel?


----------



## Dando (Oct 22, 2020)

dealing with idiots at work who have ballsed up but are trying to blame me


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2020)

Keep trying to get my driving test moved forward and there's just absolutely nothing. Still stuck with December 22nd at the moment. Bloody ages away.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Keep trying to get my driving test moved forward and there's just absolutely nothing. Still stuck with December 22nd at the moment. Bloody ages away.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds about right, my daughter had 3 month gaps between hers. Have you been checking for cancellations?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Keep trying to get my driving test moved forward and there's just absolutely nothing. Still stuck with December 22nd at the moment. Bloody ages away.
		
Click to expand...

Count yourself lucky...
We're booking into March around here...


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Keep trying to get my driving test moved forward and there's just absolutely nothing. Still stuck with December 22nd at the moment. Bloody ages away.
		
Click to expand...

Tried going out the area? I believe Daniel Radcliffe for example has his test here in hornchurch to speed it up


----------



## Slab (Oct 23, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Tried going out the area? *I believe Daniel Radcliffe for example has his test here in hornchurch to speed it* *up*

Click to expand...

That's magic


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 23, 2020)

People who, for some strange reason, only know how to drive in a straight line.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Sounds about right, my daughter had 3 month gaps between hers. Have you been checking for cancellations?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what I'm talking about, my instructor reckoned we could get it in by end of this month but I keep checking the website to move it up and there are never any times available. 


pauljames87 said:



			Tried going out the area? I believe Daniel Radcliffe for example has his test here in hornchurch to speed it up
		
Click to expand...

Other local ones are the same story, plus all my lessons have been focused on getting to know areas that our test centre use for the tests.


----------



## ADB (Oct 23, 2020)

Chasing a rat around the kitchen this morning, bloody cat


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, that's what I'm talking about, my instructor reckoned we could get it in by end of this month but I keep checking the website to move it up and there are never any times available. 

Other local ones are the same story, plus all my lessons have been focused on getting to know areas that our test centre use for the tests.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst this prepares you to pass a test, it hardly prepares you for driving though.
I guess it's the modern way with qualifications and teaching anything.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2020)

2-3 months ago someone decided to knock dents in the side of our factory. They were bad enough to need repairing, one was along a join and a temptation for someone to bend and break in. We got them fixed, finally done 3 days ago, delays on getting replacement panels. We claimed on the insurance but there was still a healthy excess. Today we have come in to work and found 2 more dents, same place . This morning has been spent going through cctv footage. Not a thing. Presumably done at night when everything is black. More expense to fix, a security light will be fitted. Business is tough enough right now without dealing with mindless vandalism.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Whilst this prepares you to pass a test, it hardly prepares you for driving though.
I guess it's the modern way with qualifications and teaching anything.
		
Click to expand...

I had my first driving lesson at 21, I'm now 34, if I'm not prepared by now I never will be.  I just need to get the test passed!


----------



## banjofred (Oct 23, 2020)

While I was working in the UK I didn't have to take the driving test, once we moved back here after retirement I had to get off my butt and take it. You get a year to do it, although it's pretty silly since if I was a terrible driver I could go around knocking people off the road for year...._sigh_.....it's not only golf that isn't fair. That was about 4 years ago now, I think I only had to wait about a month back then. I've never understood why you have to wait 3 months (or some other long period) to get a test, is it crazy to just hire more testers? Or....is it an effort to keep more people off the roads by making it harder and harder for people to even bother with trying?


----------



## banjofred (Oct 23, 2020)

Wycombe has played 6 games after moving up to the Championship......only 2 goals so far.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2020)

banjofred said:



			While I was working in the UK I didn't have to take the driving test, once we moved back here after retirement I had to get off my butt and take it. You get a year to do it, although it's pretty silly since if I was a terrible driver I could go around knocking people off the road for year...._sigh_.....it's not only golf that isn't fair. That was about 4 years ago now, I think I only had to wait about a month back then. I've never understood why you have to wait 3 months (or some other long period) to get a test, is it crazy to just hire more testers? Or....is it an effort to keep more people off the roads by making it harder and harder for people to even bother with trying?
		
Click to expand...

There's been a shortage of examiners for years.
They have to pay for their own training, which includes a 6 week course at Cardington in Bedfordshire ( ok if you live close enough) and then a series of tests
The pass rates are pretty poor.
If you do pass you then have to hope you get allocated a test centre close by. I know examiners who commute 70 miles each way.
You can also be moved to another test centre at a days notice.
The starting pay isn't brilliant for the amount you have to invest and taking into account that you get into a car up to 7 times a day with someone you dont know and have no idea how good or bad they are.. and you have to let them make mistakes...and the perks are virtually non existent. 
Can't think why they can't keep numbers up....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2020)

the amount of scam phone calls; can't decide if they are actually increasing or if we just notice them more because we are working from home.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			There's been a shortage of examiners for years.
They have to pay for their own training, which includes a 6 week course at Cardington in Bedfordshire ( ok if you live close enough) and then a series of tests
The pass rates are pretty poor.
If you do pass you then have to hope you get allocated a test centre close by. I know examiners who commute 70 miles each way.
You can also be moved to another test centre at a days notice.
The starting pay isn't brilliant for the amount you have to invest and taking into account that you get into a car up to 7 times a day with someone you dont know and have no idea how good or bad they are.. and you have to let them make mistakes...and the perks are virtually non existent.
Can't think why they can't keep numbers up....
		
Click to expand...

Got it. I knew I didn't know details of their jobs. But like so many things that there are shortages of, pay them more? It would seem to me that they could have another training site, pay the instructors more so it's worth doing, and then charge a bit more for taking the test. Paying a little more for the test doesn't seem to be the problem, you just can't get a test for months. Granted.....it makes people take it more seriously *knowing* that they better take it seriously or they are going to have to wait months for another test. Unlike in the US where you don't have to wait at all....but all they do is drive you around the block and make sure you don't kill anybody......but a week or so later you can do it again. 

When I took my test I think I got the instructor in a good mood. I really didn't care all that much if I didn't pass the test, at the time it was another month+ to take it again, but that didn't bother me. The whole test was in an area of Knaresborough I've never been in....she was taking me tight back city streets and I'm mumbling away "I have *no* idea where I am" and her response was "that's fine....I do". I consider myself a decent driver (1 fault...corrected a parallel park) so I think she wasn't worried about dying so was in a better mood.


----------



## Patster1969 (Oct 23, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			People are just disgusting

My wife was telling me when she went to pick up our daughter yesterday two people pulled up with their kid to park (luckily not going to the school) and the machines haven't worked for months and he goes to his wife "machines broke free parking" this old guy walked past with his dog and said oh round here you have to pay on an app or they will fine you (it's hour free anyways)

His response

"Who the f do you think you are you f ing c#"

Followed him down the street shouting at him

All for just being helpful
		
Click to expand...

You can't buy class, can you.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 23, 2020)

Patster1969 said:



			You can't buy class, can you.
		
Click to expand...

Just for my own curiosity....which town? Happens everywhere, but I'd like to think smaller towns wouldn't get this very often.


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2020)

BBC Sport's poll for the greatest footballer of all time.
10 candidates, all great players ......................... BUT NO GEORGE BEST!
I don't know many who wouldn't have him in their top three, let alone top ten!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 23, 2020)

Slime said:



			BBC Sport's poll for the greatest footballer of all time.
10 candidates, all great players ......................... BUT NO GEORGE BEST!
I don't know many who wouldn't have him in their top three, let alone top ten!
		
Click to expand...

Pele, Ronaldo, Messi for starts 🤔


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2020)

Slime said:



			BBC Sport's poll for the greatest footballer of all time.
10 candidates, all great players ......................... BUT NO GEORGE BEST!
I don't know many who wouldn't have him in their top three, let alone top ten!
		
Click to expand...

Pele, Beckenbauer, Cruyff, di Stefano, Maradona, Messi, Puskas, Ronaldo, Ronaldo, Zidane

Yeah id happily not have Best on that list let alone in the top 3

there you know another


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2020)

Slime said:



			BBC Sport's poll for the greatest footballer of all time.
10 candidates, all great players ......................... BUT NO GEORGE BEST!
I don't know many who wouldn't have him in their top three, let alone top ten!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.fourfourtwo.com/amp/gallery/50-greatest-footballers-all-time

442 also don’t have in their Top 10 - and looking at their list it’s hard to argue against it


----------



## Dando (Oct 23, 2020)

Slime said:



			BBC Sport's poll for the greatest footballer of all time.
10 candidates, all great players ......................... BUT NO GEORGE BEST!
I don't know many who wouldn't have him in their top three, let alone top ten![/QUOTE

No Emile heskey?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2020)

Would Best make a best UK side either? A footballing genius but like Gascoigne, perhaps a flawed one who never made the most of their talent.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2020)

I fear some red glasses are being worn here.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 23, 2020)

I just spotted a stranger's car parked on the pavement but with 2 wheels on our front lawn  . Stickers on window or maybe 2 flat tyres  . 
Cheeky B.


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would Best make a best UK side either? A footballing genius but like Gascoigne, perhaps a flawed one who never made the most of their talent.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he'd make a best UK side, and yes, a flawed genius, but he'd still be in the side.
What he used to do with a football like a medicine ball, in six inches of mud with no protection from referees was beyond belief.


----------



## Dando (Oct 23, 2020)

Greg Wallace. I’d never get tired of kicking him in the plums


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			Greg Wallace. I’d never get tired of kicking him in the plums
		
Click to expand...

We sat in a Herne Bay restaurant and listened to him sing " Ernie, the fastest milkman in the west"  to his family one evening  - brassed off cos ge knew more words than I did 😖😖


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2020)

Slime said:



			Of course he'd make a best UK side, and yes, a flawed genius, but he'd still be in the side.
What he used to do with a football like a medicine ball, in six inches of mud with no protection from referees was beyond belief.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome player, playing on awful winter pitches with defenders trying to maim him and definitely one of the best ever players


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would Best make a best UK side either? A footballing genius but like Gascoigne, perhaps a flawed one who never made the most of their talent.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he'd make a best UK side, and yes, a flawed genius, but he'd still be in the side.
What he used to do with a football like a medicine ball, in six inches of mud with no protection from referees was beyond belief.


Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.fourfourtwo.com/amp/gallery/50-greatest-footballers-all-time

442 also don’t have in their Top 10 - and looking at their list it’s hard to argue against it
		
Click to expand...

I'd always argue against it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2020)

Slime said:



			Of course he'd make a best UK side, and yes, a flawed genius, but he'd still be in the side.
What he used to do with a football like a medicine ball, in six inches of mud with no protection from referees was beyond belief.


I'd always argue against it.
		
Click to expand...

Of course you would - you have bias , but doesn’t touch the best ever top ten for me and certainly I can’t see many if any beyond a UTD fan having in top 3 


Pele, Beckenbauer, Cruyff, di Stefano, Maradona, Messi, Puskas, Ronaldo, Ronaldo, Zidane - I really can’t see who drops out from that list to put him in


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of course you would - you have bias , but doesn’t touch the best ever top ten for me and certainly I can’t see many if any beyond a UTD fan having in top 3


Pele, Beckenbauer, Cruyff, di Stefano, Maradona, Messi, Puskas, Ronaldo, Ronaldo, Zidane - I really can’t see who drops out from that list to put him in
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that team is very balanced though 😁.

Always harsh that defenders are largely ignored in these lists. Beckenbauer usually gets a mention but no Maldini, Lahm, Baresi, Cannavaro, Thuram. No keepers either. Always the pretty boys.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 23, 2020)

Absolutely impossible to rank players from different eras, different  leagues and different positions. 

The 442 listing smacks of a bunch of hipster journalists trying to prove how in touch they are with the historical element of the game.

How can they compare, for example, Messi with Matthews?

How many of them will have ever seen the latter play?

And FWIW I would certainly consider  George Best to be superior to the Brazilian Ronaldo but I couldn't begin to compare either of them to Beckenbauer, a completely different player.


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of course you would - *you have bias* , but doesn’t touch the best ever top ten for me and certainly I can’t see many if any beyond a UTD fan having in top 3


Pele, Beckenbauer, Cruyff, di Stefano, Maradona, Messi, Puskas, Ronaldo, Ronaldo, Zidane - I really can’t see who drops out from that list to put him in
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, of course I do, and you don't?  Surely everyone does to some degree.
I'd certainly put him above Beckenbauer, Cruyff, di Stefano, Puskas, the Brazillian Ronaldo & Zidane, certainly alongside Messi and possibly Maradona.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2020)

Slime said:



			Yeah, and you don't?
I'd certainly put him above Beckenbauer, Cruyff, di Stefano, Puskas, the Brazillian Ronaldo & Zidane, certainly alongside Messi and possibly Maradona.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry which Liverpool player did i put in to show my bias ? 

And Ronaldo will never get the credit for just how good he was - his record is just outstanding. 

Better than Cruyff ?! Zidane ?! Best was good from what I have seen of him


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 23, 2020)

For me, the problem Best has is that whilst often described as a winger, he was played more forward. In a 442 he gets nowhere near a team imo as he didn’t score enough to oust either Ronaldo‘s (Brazilian being Imo massively underrated by many), Pele or Maldini.

His other issue, which is harsh but undeniable imo is his nationality. He never did it on the intl stage. Which is another reason why Messi in the long term will fall below Maradonna (he already does In the opinion of many Argentinians).

if the team picked was based on a 4231 formation then I’d say he has a chance, but a 442. No chance imo.


----------



## IainP (Oct 23, 2020)

Back on topic....
_A pretty random one -_
"off of"

Commentators, just for once go with just "off"

_Told ya_


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 23, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			For me, the problem Best has is that whilst often described as a winger, he was played more forward. In a 442 he gets nowhere near a team imo as he didn’t score enough to oust either Ronaldo‘s (Brazilian being Imo massively underrated by many), Pele or Maldini.

His other issue, which is harsh but undeniable imo is his nationality. He never did it on the intl stage. Which is another reason why Messi in the long term will fall below Maradonna (he already does In the opinion of many Argentinians).

if the team picked was based on a 4231 formation then I’d say he has a chance, but a 442. No chance imo.
		
Click to expand...

442 is the title of the publication not, in this case, a tactical formation. 

They have not selected a team but 50 top players of the ages.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 23, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			442 is the title of the publication not, in this case, a tactical formation.

They have not selected a team but 50 top players of the ages.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that’ll teach me for not reading it all.

He‘s in the top 50,surely?

**will go have a look now. **

Edit to say that having seen the OP on it. I can see why Best isnt mentioned. If you were to pick the 10 best of all time. They can’t all be forwards and best isn’t top in his category imo.
Further edit.
just seen the top 50.

typical media love in of Messi. I think it’s a fair debate between Ronaldo and Messi. If we are gonna accept that they’re the top two now, the difference is so small that imo You. Ant put others between them. So either they’re the top two. Or they’re 5/6 behind legends of the game such as Pele, Cruyff and Maradonna.


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Sorry* which Liverpool player did i put in to show my bias ?

And Ronaldo will never get the credit for just how good he was - his record is just outstanding.

Better than Cruyff ?! Zidane ?! Best was good from what I have seen of him
		
Click to expand...

a) You don't have to apologise.
b) You didn't put a Liverpool player in.

It's not about records, it's about ability. 
Best played for a national team of very little standing which doesn't help, but his pure footballing ability was just incredible.
And yes, I'd certainly have him well above Cruyff and Zidane.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 23, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Ah, that’ll teach me for not reading it all.

He‘s in the top 50,surely?

**will go have a look now. **

Edit to say that having seen the OP on it. I can see why Best isnt mentioned. If you were to pick the 10 best of all time. They can’t all be forwards and best isn’t top in his category imo.
Further edit.
just seen the top 50.

typical media love in of Messi. I think it’s a fair debate between Ronaldo and Messi. If we are gonna accept that they’re the top two now, the difference is so small that imo You. Ant put others between them. So either they’re the top two. Or they’re 5/6 behind legends of the game such as Pele, Cruyff and Maradonna.
		
Click to expand...

For me Messi isn't the best Argentinian. 

That honour would have to go to Maradona for his achievements at more than one club and for his country.


----------



## chellie (Oct 23, 2020)

Random irritations thread turning into a football thread.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 23, 2020)

Pele said George Best was the best. That's good enough for me.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			For me, the problem Best has is that whilst often described as a winger, he was played more forward. In a 442 he gets nowhere near a team imo as he didn’t score enough to oust either Ronaldo‘s (Brazilian being Imo massively underrated by many), Pele or Maldini.

His other issue, which is harsh but undeniable imo is his nationality. He never did it on the intl stage. Which is another reason why Messi in the long term will fall below Maradonna (he already does In the opinion of many Argentinians).

if the team picked was based on a 4231 formation then I’d say he has a chance, but a 442. No chance imo.
		
Click to expand...

Best played across the front line and often as an inside forward.  He was amazing given the conditions he played in and I always look at who was the best without worrying about the position they played in. If it was the best team I'd go Messi as he's done wonderful things over a longer period but the shame is that Best wasnt shown live on TV often enough.

i dont see Maradona above Messi ever, only aggrieved Argentinians would not see Messi as the best forward ever imo and just above Best in the pecking order


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 23, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Best played across the front line and often as an inside forward.  He was amazing given the conditions he played in and I always look at who was the best without worrying about the position they played in. If it was the best team I'd go Messi as he's done wonderful things over a longer period but the shame is that Best wasnt shown live on TV often enough.

*i dont see Maradona above Messi ever, only aggrieved Argentinians would not see Messi as the best forward ever imo*

Click to expand...

I guess it depends how you measure it. Intl is the main stage Imo.  Do you rate the guy that’s only ever shone in Europe. Or the guy who shone everwhere and one a World Cup almost single handed?

Your first point is where it always gets tricky. yu could counter the argument of his skill but saying that he managed to run past payers who blatantly weren’t as athletic as the defenders top payers face now.....

Le Tissier for example had no pace but still made quick defender look silly. And no I’m not putting him in the conversation, just showing how it’s hard to judge over time.


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2020)

chellie said:



			Random irritations thread turning into a football thread.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Chellie, I just didn't expect my random irritation to have stirred up such a hornets' nest.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I guess it depends how you measure it. Intl is the main stage Imo.  Do you rate the guy that’s only ever shone in Europe. Or the guy who shone everwhere and one a World Cup almost single handed?

Your first point is where it always gets tricky. yu could counter the argument of his skill but saying that he managed to run past payers who blatantly weren’t as athletic as the defenders top payers face now.....

Le Tissier for example had no pace but still made quick defender look silly. And no I’m not putting him in the conversation, just showing how it’s hard to judge over time.
		
Click to expand...

I measure it simply on how I saw them. Best didnt play for a high profile national team but just remembering the skills of Best and Maradona I'd say little to choose one from the other, they were imo both better than Cruyff. Defenders are certainly quicker in the modern era, but back then they were brutal and Best and Maradona were too good for them just as Messi is today.  Le Tiss, I believe was hugely under rated  - not a Best, Maradona,  Messi etc etc but a wonderful player and goalscorer.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 23, 2020)

chrisd said:



*I measure it simply on how I saw them*. Best didnt play for a high profile national team but just remembering the skills of Best and Maradona I'd say little to choose one from the other, they were imo both better than Cruyff. Defenders are certainly quicker in the modern era, but back then they were brutal and Best and Maradona were too good for them just as Messi is today.  Le Tiss, I believe was hugely under rated  - not a Best, Maradona,  Messi etc etc but a wonderful player and goalscorer.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t argue with that. 👍


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Pele said George Best was the best. That's good enough for me.
		
Click to expand...

Bobby Charlton said it was Duncan Edwards and Charlton had played with George Best and Bobby Moore and against Pele, Beckenbauer et al!


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2020)

Philip Cocu.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2020)

Some of the Barbarians.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 24, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Can’t argue with that. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Someone will!!!!😀😀😀


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 24, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I measure it simply on how I saw them. Best didnt play for a high profile national team but just remembering the skills of Best and Maradona I'd say little to choose one from the other, they were imo both better than Cruyff. Defenders are certainly quicker in the modern era, but back then they were brutal and Best and Maradona were too good for them just as Messi is today.  Le Tiss, I believe was hugely under rated  - not a Best, Maradona,  Messi etc etc but a wonderful player and goalscorer.
		
Click to expand...

Matt le Tiss? I give you Andy Ritchie 👍


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I give you Andy Ritchie 👍
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise you an Ian Wright (whilst at Palace 😁)


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Matt le Tiss? I give you Andy Ritchie 👍
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you both Robin Friday!


----------



## chellie (Oct 24, 2020)

chellie said:



			Random irritations thread turning into a football thread.
		
Click to expand...

It still is


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 24, 2020)

I missed a penalty today


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 24, 2020)

Last evening/late afternoon bike ride until spring.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2020)

Clocks going back tonight ................................. but I still have to be up early tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2020)

Clocks going back full stop. The EU are likely to stop this practice after they are put forward next time. Hopefully we will follow suit. 

Me and the clocks changing. I have an overriding urge to change them earlier and earlier each time. Drives my wife nuts. My compromise today was to wait until 5pm, or 4pm ahem, and leave the living room clock until bedtime.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Clocks going back full stop. The EU are likely to stop this practice after they are put forward next time. Hopefully we will follow suit.

Me and the clocks changing. I have an overriding urge to change them earlier and earlier each time. Drives my wife nuts. My compromise today was to wait until 5pm, or 4pm ahem, and leave the living room clock until bedtime.
		
Click to expand...

Since I'm on 12 mornings tomorrow and will be getting up at 4-10 am I am more than happy for the extra hour....

On the other hand very glad I'm not on 12 hour nights tonight....


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 24, 2020)

I moved to the outside lane of a dual carriageway to let some cars join on from a slip road on the left. Then found it difficult to get back in time for my [ next] turn off half a mile on.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 25, 2020)

Dogs have not recognised the return to Greenwich Mean Time.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 25, 2020)

Woo hoo, my car clock is showing the correct time again.
Oops, wrong thread


----------



## Slime (Oct 25, 2020)

Being woken up by a magpie pecking at my bedroom window!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 25, 2020)

Oops. Can't post that.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 25, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Dogs have not recognised the return to Greenwich Mean Time.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind the early start today but the hour long stare when they think it's tea time is a different story!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 25, 2020)

Slime said:



			Being woken up by a magpie pecking at my bedroom window!
		
Click to expand...

Just let it out?


----------



## IainP (Oct 25, 2020)

Ha, just picked up some bits to put in the bin from on top of a chest of drawers, when a spider that was hiding amongst scampered into the slightly open drawer below. The draw where my "pants & socks" are 🤨


----------



## NearHull (Oct 25, 2020)

There are 13 threads about WHS on these forums.  Yes, it is important and I’m interested in other member‘s comments - but 13 separate threads!


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 25, 2020)

Footballers still taking a knee, it’s pretty boring now but my irritation is that every highlight package I see has to show it! Purely virtue signalling. Why not show them tossing the coin, it's just as interesting.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 25, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Footballers still taking a knee, it’s pretty boring now but my irritation is that every highlight package I see has to show it! Purely virtue signalling. Why not show them tossing the coin, it's just as interesting.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same about MOTD - every single game when often they just used to start part way through and not even bother with kick off.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 25, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Footballers still taking a knee, it’s pretty boring now but my irritation is that every highlight package I see has to show it! Purely virtue signalling. Why not show them tossing the coin, it's just as interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we can stop when white people aren’t offended by black people seeking equality?


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 25, 2020)

Something else irritates me, I wonder would they still be doing the Knee thing + Black power salute with 40/60,000 in the grounds...if not,it's hypocritical ...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 25, 2020)

Foxes.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2020)

Sunday League refs who are just idiots on a power trip.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Sunday League refs who are just idiots on a power trip.
		
Click to expand...

No game without them...


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2020)

saving_par said:



			No game without them...
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't mean they have carte blanche to be total see you next Tuesdays.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That doesn't mean they have carte blanche to be total see you next Tuesdays.
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't but I reckon the game as a whole deserves the officials it gets...from top level down to kids football.

Got to have a screw loose to put up with abuse that refs get.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 25, 2020)

Sunday League footballers who kid themselves on that they can play. 

Particularly those that have spent  Saturday night on the ale.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2020)

saving_par said:



			No it doesn't but I reckon the game as a whole deserves the officials it gets...from top level down to kids football.

Got to have a screw loose to put up with abuse that refs get.
		
Click to expand...

Sure, I wouldn't want to do it. But this ref we had today is clearly in it for the wrong reasons. The only enjoyment he must get from it was barking orders at people and having power over them.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Sure, I wouldn't want to do it. But this ref we had today is clearly in it for the wrong reasons. The only enjoyment he must get from it was barking orders at people and having power over them.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he's had games before that have forced him to take that stance because otherwise he'd just be bullied by two sets of players who can see no wrong in themselves?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Maybe he's had games before that have forced him to take that stance because otherwise he'd just be bullied by two sets of players who can see no wrong in themselves?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, you don't know this guy, he really just seems like a terrible person. And we still respected him, we didn't abuse him today, tough as it is to bite your tongue sometimes. As I said, he's just in it for all the wrong reasons I think. There is a lot of bitterness in him.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Honestly, you don't know this guy, he really just seems like a terrible person. And we still respected him, we didn't abuse him today, tough as it is to bite your tongue sometimes. As I said, he's just in it for all the wrong reasons I think. There is a lot of bitterness in him.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one mate, most refs are great, then there's a tiny minority who are just on a power trip.
We had one the other week, he always trots out the line "I reffed Shearer once" before a game ffs, I got sin binned for 8 minutes for saying his decision was a joke  
He was even threatening our captain with a yellow card for asking why he'd made a decision despite him being perfectly within his rights to do so


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm with you on this one mate, most refs are great, then there's a tiny minority who are just on a power trip.
We had one the other week, he always trots out the line "I reffed Shearer once" before a game ffs, I got sin binned for 8 minutes for saying his decision was a joke 
He was even threatening our captain with a yellow card for asking why he'd made a decision despite him being perfectly within his rights to do so 

Click to expand...

This guy ordered us to remove our baselayers before the game because they are black and this doesn't match our sleeves - I understand this is a rule at professional level, but in Sunday League? Jobsworth - common sense needed. During the game we had two head injuries that he didn't stop the game for despite that being the protocol. When I was running the line second half I flagged for offside and stayed in the position where I was flagging (which I believe is the procedure), he ignored me for a full minute, then said I was nowhere near the play.. yeah obviously because I stayed where the offside was you wally! And as you say, he's that awful old breed of ref where you cannot have any form of conversation with him. The only bit of good news is that I've heard he's leaving the area and won't be reffing our league anymore! Happy days. But I just don't understand what enjoyment he gets from it - barking orders, not engaging with players, never cracks a smile all day, and all for just 40 quid. Most refs will engage with you, have a bit of banter on occasion, and that's all you want.


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

Sky sports (again) !!!!! Shall I watch the football or the PGA golf? Neither it seems

PGA tour golf the leaders are just teeing off, but sky wont actually show them until they get close to the turn at 9pm
Arsenal v Leicester on PPV, refuse to pay more towards their money grab, cost donated to charity instead


American rugby it is then lol


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			Sky sports (again) !!!!! Shall I watch the football or the PGA golf? Neither it seems

PGA tour golf the leaders are just teeing off, but sky wont actually show them until they get close to the turn at 9pm
Arsenal v Leicester on PPV, *refuse to pay more towards their money grab, cost donated to charity instead*


American rugby it is then lol
		
Click to expand...

You need an IPTV  sub 😉


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			You need an IPTV  sub 😉
		
Click to expand...


prob saves me some pain not watching tonights game lol, more annoyed they cant show the golf properly on a sunday night anymore tbh


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			prob saves me some pain not watching tonights game lol, more annoyed they cant show the golf properly on a sunday night anymore tbh
		
Click to expand...

I don't get why they can only show a certain amount of coverage of the golf on sky


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I don't get why they can only show a certain amount of coverage of the golf on sky
		
Click to expand...

utterly ridculous, can you imagine them showing Liverpool v Everton last week but only showing the 2nd half!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 25, 2020)

TV Programmes "Revisited" - basically cheap repeats!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 25, 2020)

There is just too much television.  Too many things we want to watch and not enough watching time 🙄


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2020)

Weather forecasts getting it wrong. No rain forecast until lunchtime and got deluged on the 5th (teeing off at 8.30). Fortunately I take no chances at this time of year and had the waterproofs, umbrella and spare gloves but we were forced to take shelter in the rain hut at the back of the 6th. After that it was warm sunshine. A couple of our group only had a brolly and so got wet playing five and six but fair play they stuck it out


----------



## Slime (Oct 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			This guy ordered us to remove our baselayers before the game because they are black and this doesn't match our sleeves - I understand this is a rule at professional level, but in Sunday League? Jobsworth - common sense needed. During the game we had two head injuries that he didn't stop the game for despite that being the protocol. When I was running the line second half I flagged for offside and stayed in the position where I was flagging (which I believe is the procedure), he ignored me for a full minute, then said I was nowhere near the play.. yeah obviously because I stayed where the offside was you wally! And as you say, he's that awful old breed of ref where you cannot have any form of conversation with him. The only bit of good news is that I've heard he's leaving the area and won't be reffing our league anymore! Happy days. But I just don't understand what enjoyment he gets from it - barking orders, not engaging with players, never cracks a smile all day, and all for just 40 quid. Most refs will engage with you, have a bit of banter on occasion, and that's all you want.
		
Click to expand...

What was the score?


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Getting a  phone call telling us that our 2 new 4 seater couches will be 3 weeks late.  The day after we gave the old ones away to the British Heart foundation.
Now we're having to share my man cave, TV and my remote control for 3 weeks , there may be trouble ahead.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Now we're having to share my man cave, TV and my remote control for 3 weeks , there may be trouble ahead.

Click to expand...

Silver lining.....
3 weeks of being in a great position to negotiate more golf days out


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Silver lining.....
3 weeks of being in a great position to negotiate more golf days out  

Click to expand...

No probs going to golf but she hates football and golf on the telly. So with the Masters and the Euro football coming up.
I may have to bring in the garden sunlounger


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Getting a  phone call telling us that our 2 new 4 seater couches will be 3 weeks late.  The day after we gave the old ones away to the British Heart foundation.
Now we're having to share my man cave, TV and my remote control for 3 weeks , there may be trouble ahead.

Click to expand...

Well, I have a sofa to sit on, but the Mrs gave away alot of our furniture to the British Heart Foundation. They have picked it up, and we have boxes of stuff everywhere that used to be in it.

Sound plan, except we have not yet ordered replacement furniture.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2020)

Andy Hinchcliffe, total idiot.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 27, 2020)

Sky Tv.
Why can't I just pay for the channels I want to watch.
If I want to watch golf and F1, I also have to pay for 146 Premier league games which I will never watch.
Maybe one day


----------



## ADB (Oct 27, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Sky Tv.
Why can't I just pay for the channels I want to watch.
If I want to watch golf and F1, I also have to pay for 146 Premier league games which I will never watch.
Maybe one day
		
Click to expand...

I thought you could, its just expensive - £18pm for golf and £10pm for F1 (against £23pm for everything)


----------



## cliveb (Oct 27, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Sky Tv.
Why can't I just pay for the channels I want to watch.
If I want to watch golf and F1, I also have to pay for 146 Premier league games which I will never watch.
Maybe one day
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Sky introduce some kind of system a few years ago whereby you could subscribe to only the specific sports channels you wanted?
Like you, I'd be interested in golf and F1 (and maybe cricket).
Perhaps they've ditched that idea - wouldn't surprise me as they were asking silly money for each individual channel, so takeup was bound to be poor.
Edit: ADB beat me to it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2020)

ADB said:



			I thought you could, its just expensive - £18pm for golf and £10pm for F1 (against £23pm for everything)
		
Click to expand...

You can - you don’t have to get every sky sport package and can purchase for example F1 for new customer is £35 a month ( existing is £18 month ) , you can then buy the Sky Golf HD for the same sort of price. 

But it’s always going to be expensive to purchase singles etc hence why the pack is more financially viable for both the consumer and Sky - they are never going to make it cheaper to pick and chose


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2020)

Having to book a bay at the local range, turning up at the allotted time for it to be rammed and told to wait. Second time this has happened and so another stinking email gone to the parent company and the council (former owners). Pretty sure little will be done (never got a response the first time) but it can't be compliant with Covid rules to have people loitering in the walkways waiting for a free bay. Of course if the powers that be get a whiff then chances are the range will close so a double whammy


----------



## chellie (Oct 28, 2020)

HID losing his glasses that he needs for nighttime driving yesterday and today I've found an effing screw/nail in my back tyre. Hopefully that can be repaired.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2020)

I've been told by my Line Manager at work that my current assignment finishes on Friday (so tomorrow as I am on leave on Friday) - but not had anyone from the management of the account I'm assigned to confirm that or speak to me about me finishing.  I've been on the account since August 2019 - so thought maybe a word or two - or indeed a request for a handover...

Anyway. Let's see tomorrow....when my assignment manager suddenly realises.  I'm not chasing...I'm not that bothered in truth.  I move on.  I think next up is Cloud-based Contact Centre as a Service.  Well I know zilch about that - but hey 

Oh yes - I know pretty well a senior tech architect on the business unit I'm getting assigned to.  Pinged him today to catch up  and touch base with him on what I'm to be doing - turns out he was offered VR middle of September to be accepted or not but end of that month.  He took it.  One year full pay.  I'd have that - but I'm not getting offered - think I'm not costly enough to make it worthwhile   Irritating...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2020)

One of my wife's nieces has come round a day late to deliver her birthday present.  She won't come in because of Covid; the wife won't go outside because she hasn't got a coat on.  So they are standing there gassing with the door wide open as the front room starts to resemble a freezer.

If you aren't coming in, post the present and pick up the phone.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2020)

Those little tick boxes entitled Keep me Signed In...that just never seem to work.........


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			One of my wife's nieces has come round a day late to deliver her birthday present.  She won't come in because of Covid; the wife won't go outside because she hasn't got a coat on.  So they are standing there gassing with the door wide open as the front room starts to resemble a freezer.

If you aren't coming in, post the present and pick up the phone.  

Click to expand...

will you need to take the all the security measures off the thermostat now?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			will you need to take the all the security measures off the thermostat now?
		
Click to expand...

No, she has put the security measures on the thermostat to stop me turning it down.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, she has put the security measures on the thermostat to stop me turning it down.
		
Click to expand...

Move it higher so she can’t reach it 👍👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Move it higher so she can’t reach it 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

I will tell her and you will be in trouble.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I will tell her and you will be in trouble. 

Click to expand...

Listen mate, I spent 31 years with the ex Mrs Fragger..... I ain’t scared of anyone 😂😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Listen mate, I spent 31 years with the ex Mrs Fragger..... I ain’t scared of anyone 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

She's sneaky, you won't see it coming...


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 28, 2020)

England Golf


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			England Golf
		
Click to expand...

Seconded.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 29, 2020)

the woman that 's dog ran straight up to Rupert and went for him (Rupert was on a lead) then moaned at me after he gave it back and her dog ran off whimpering, that my dog should be under control....FYI hers didn't even have a collar or had a lead with her. then told me her dog was friendly and she would report me???

the mind boggles with some people


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Jack Nicklaus has made me sad 

Click to expand...

Can't really say its surprising though. 
Rich white golfer (regardless of legend status) that's pretty much unaffected by Trump's policies or the issues faced by many Americans, votes for golf loving candidate that invests a huge sum in golf and golf courses. 

And I say that as a Jack fan.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2020)

Woken up with a full blown proper cold as opposed to that other bug doing the rounds! Head full and woolly, bunged nose and can't warm up (temperature normal at 36.8). Gt a massive and fiddly spreadsheet to stare at and update and really not feeling it today.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 29, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Wycombe has played 6 games after moving up to the Championship......only 2 goals so far.
		
Click to expand...

And you are irritated why? I'M LOVIN' IT !!!!!!

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 29, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of course you would - you have bias , but doesn’t touch the best ever top ten for me and certainly I can’t see many if any beyond a UTD fan having in top 3


Pele, Beckenbauer, Cruyff, di Stefano, Maradona, Messi, Puskas, Ronaldo, Ronaldo, Zidane - I really can’t see who drops out from that list to put him in
		
Click to expand...

Pele. Never rated him. Oh and Puskas, did you ever actually see him play????


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			You’re not wrong. Can’t really discuss it in here, sadly. Just sad to see someone I admired in a different light.
		
Click to expand...

He's from Ohio so it's always going to be likely.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 29, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			And you are irritated why? I'M LOVIN' IT !!!!!!

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Why are you loving it? 

Now....you gotta remember....I'm American**  The only football/soccer team I follow is Wycombe, and only because that's the first place I lived/worked from 1980-85. If the Bloomfield guy is still on the team he is the *only* person I can even name. So....I'm not actually a fan. Just for some silly reason I check to see how they are doing. I noticed they even got a point the other day. A year or so ago I got on Google maps just to look at the overheads of the Wycombe area.....jeez, I couldn't find the old stadium. I used to run past it once in a while and I was sure I remembered where it was. I had to get online to find that they had moved out of the town centre.....which I always thought was a great location for people wanting to walk to the games. I used to run for Wycombe Phoenix back then.....couldn't find the track. They moved that out of town as well....although to a better (less windy/noisy) location. Although I guess I should start keeping an eye on the Harrogate team, they seem to be doing pretty well after moving up to Div 2.

**Although not really. Most of my life I've lived out of the US. 19 years UK, 10 years Germany, 5 years Okinawa.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Jack Nicklaus has made me sad 

Click to expand...

Yeah....I had to look online for the reason why. I will choose to believe he is losing his mental abilities.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Why are you loving it?

Now....you gotta remember....I'm American**  The only football/soccer team I follow is Wycombe, and only because that's the first place I lived/worked from 1980-85. If the Bloomfield guy is still on the team he is the *only* person I can even name. So....I'm not actually a fan. Just for some silly reason I check to see how they are doing. I noticed they even got a point the other day. A year or so ago I got on Google maps just to look at the overheads of the Wycombe area.....jeez, I couldn't find the old stadium. I used to run past it once in a while and I was sure I remembered where it was. I had to get online to find that they had moved out of the town centre.....which I always thought was a great location for people wanting to walk to the games. I used to run for Wycombe Phoenix back then.....couldn't find the track. They moved that out of town as well....although to a better (less windy/noisy) location. Although I guess I should start keeping an eye on the Harrogate team, they seem to be doing pretty well after moving up to Div 2.

**Although not really. Most of my life I've lived out of the US. 19 years UK, 10 years Germany, 5 years Okinawa.
		
Click to expand...

Old stadium , Loakes Park, is now the Hospital car park..
Adams Park is at the far end of Sands industrial estate on the far west end of town..


----------



## banjofred (Oct 29, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Old stadium , Loakes Park, is now the Hospital car park..
Adams Park is at the far end of Sands industrial estate on the far west end of town..

Click to expand...

I used to know a few people from Aylesbury that ran cross country/track etc....a couple of Rooney brothers, Pat Ferguson (Irish guy...team mgr I think), Andy Magnall. Good group of guys.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 29, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Why are you loving it?

Now....you gotta remember....I'm American**  The only football/soccer team I follow is Wycombe, and only because that's the first place I lived/worked from 1980-85. If the Bloomfield guy is still on the team he is the *only* person I can even name. So....I'm not actually a fan. Just for some silly reason I check to see how they are doing. I noticed they even got a point the other day. A year or so ago I got on Google maps just to look at the overheads of the Wycombe area.....jeez, I couldn't find the old stadium. I used to run past it once in a while and I was sure I remembered where it was. I had to get online to find that they had moved out of the town centre.....which I always thought was a great location for people wanting to walk to the games. I used to run for Wycombe Phoenix back then.....couldn't find the track. They moved that out of town as well....although to a better (less windy/noisy) location. Although I guess I should start keeping an eye on the Harrogate team, they seem to be doing pretty well after moving up to Div 2.

**Although not really. Most of my life I've lived out of the US. 19 years UK, 10 years Germany, 5 years Okinawa.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. No worries. I'm sort of similar, but the opposite. Lived there 1985-1992. WW were seriously on the up. Martin O'Neil took over and made them awesome, grrrrr, whilst MTFC got worse and worse. But still we beat them on their last non league game. Screamed myself hoarse at that match and then had to walk back to the pub through the town dressed in full MTFC shirt and scarfs running the verbal gauntlet  WW fans. 
Happy days !!!!


----------



## banjofred (Oct 29, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Haha. No worries. I'm sort of similar, but the opposite. Lived there 1985-1992. WW were seriously on the up. Martin O'Neil took over and made them awesome, grrrrr, whilst MTFC got worse and worse. But still we beat them on their last non league game. Screamed myself hoarse at that match and then had to walk back to the pub through the town dressed in full MTFC shirt and scarfs running the verbal gauntlet  WW fans.
Happy days !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm such a lousy follower of football that I had to look up MTFC (sincere apologies ) to see who they even were.

Just for curiosity....I've never been to a football game....but running by the old stadium in Wycombe I always thought it was a great location.....was the inside as cozy? I'm an old gym rat (basketball/volleyball coach etc) and love a nice atmospheric old gym.

Now...as you may understand....many of the guys I play with are Leeds supporters. And....they are doing great. Boy.....I'm tired of hearing about Leeds doing great, but it beats hearing about Leeds doing badly. A couple of York supporters as well.....be they seem to be ignored....just because.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2020)

Gareth Ainsworth (Wycombe manager) is a parent with kids at the school where HID works. Apparently is an absolute gent to everyone he meets (and a few of the women allegedly think he's fit) and he does a lot to help the school in terms of tickets and the odd trip around the ground (pre-Covid of course). I think he's a decent manager and hope he gets the time he deserves at Wycombe to get them winning again. I'm sure in a perverse way he'll be learning a lot with the run of results (I saw the match midweek on TV and they played well in large patches). As a result Wycombe have become HID's team to follow.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Gareth Ainsworth (Wycombe manager) is a parent with kids at the school where HID works. Apparently is an absolute gent to everyone he meets (and a few of the women allegedly think he's fit) and he does a lot to help the school in terms of tickets and the odd trip around the ground (pre-Covid of course). I think he's a decent manager and hope he gets the time he deserves at Wycombe to get them winning again. I'm sure in a perverse way he'll be learning a lot with the run of results (I saw the match midweek on TV and they played well in large patches). As a result Wycombe have become HID's team to follow.
		
Click to expand...

She has become a woman of taste 👍👍


----------



## woofers (Oct 29, 2020)

Struggling to see how the above football discussion / anecdote posts are “random irritations”. Isn‘t there a football thread on here somewhere....


----------



## banjofred (Oct 29, 2020)

woofers said:



			Struggling to see how the above football discussion / anecdote posts are “random irritations”. Isn‘t there a football thread on here somewhere....
		
Click to expand...

Guess I started that one when I whined about Wycombe doing poorly......turned into a reminiscence of my younger days.....I stand corrected and will adjust my behaviour.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 30, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			No probs going to golf but she hates football and golf on the telly. So with the Masters and the Euro football coming up.
I may have to bring in the garden sunlounger 

Click to expand...

We once spent a month on sunloungers while out suite was being recovered under warranty. It's not too bad.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 30, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Jack Nicklaus has made me sad 

Click to expand...

Just seen this and his comments and now I can never view him in quite the same way. 

Still think of him as the greatest golfer of my lifetime but I also had great regard for him off the course .

Just a little less now.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 30, 2020)

I wonder if all those who refuse to play Turnberry etc, now have a few more courses on their list....

I’m not really surprised by his comments. I’d imagine they’ve spent loads of time together sorting courses etc.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2020)

All we need now is to find out who Tiger votes for so we can hopefully decide who's the GOAT once and for all.


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 30, 2020)

Voting can and should be a private matter - no need to tell - but can if you wish  
Public Endorsement using pre-scripted comments is another matter

While most US pros will be R-leaning (including TW) I doubt Tiger will step in to this one - he is a lot smarter than Mr Nicklaus for a start  (and does not need any handouts)
Plus by most metrics TWs place at no1 is secure

All my boyhood golfing heroes have lost their shine, Nicklaus a while back, Player just gets madder, even SuperMex a bit, though he seems the best of them
Ah well - at least Willie Pettigrew never let me down - a phenomenal shooting star then quietly off into obscurity


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 30, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Voting can and should be a private matter -/QUOTE]

If you hold a view on such matters you should stand by it and announce it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 30, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Voting can and should be a private matter - no need to tell - but can if you wish
Public Endorsement using pre-scripted comments is another matter

While most US pros will be R-leaning (including TW) I doubt Tiger will step in to this one - he is a lot smarter than Mr Nicklaus for a start  (and does not need any handouts)
Plus by most metrics TWs place at no1 is secure

All my boyhood golfing heroes have lost their shine, Nicklaus a while back, Player just gets madder, even SuperMex a bit, though he seems the best of them
Ah well - at least Willie Pettigrew never let me down - a phenomenal shooting star then quietly off into obscurity
		
Click to expand...

Interesting as it is diametrically opposite to mine.

I cannot see by what metrics Tiger is clearly No:1 and neither can I see why Nicklaus would be. Only a cigarette paper between them either way.

However, to suggest Tiger is somehow smarter in his off course persona is to forget his well publicised extra curricular activities and the fall out from them.

In addition he was never shy of being seen to be golfing and associating with Trump.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2020)

Agreed to do sickness cover for another project, but the director is asking me to travel into London to meet him when we could just as easily do it on Teams. Sod off!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 30, 2020)

The entire Kardashian clan - honestly, what is the point of them?


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 30, 2020)

RE @Kellfire  Not sure what you mean - that everyone should be open about their vote in an election - hardly think thats how democracy should work?


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 30, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Interesting as it is diametrically opposite to mine.

I cannot see by what metrics Tiger is clearly No:1 and neither can I see why Nicklaus would be. Only a cigarette paper between them either way.

However, to suggest Tiger is somehow smarter in his off course persona is to forget his well publicised extra curricular activities and the fall out from them.

In addition he was never shy of being seen to be golfing and associating with Trump.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon I know how TW will vote but doubt he will try to be an influencer this time around

As for the rest - well thats just an opinion but agree it seems close to some


----------



## BrianM (Oct 30, 2020)

The traffic in Inverness at the moment 🤬🤬


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 31, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			RE @Kellfire 

Not sure what you mean - that everyone should be open about their vote in an election - hardly think thats how democracy should work?
		
Click to expand...

If people have good reasons for their votes, yes. I always tell my friends and family who or what I vote for. Why wouldn’t I?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2020)

"accept cookies" pop ups 

I miss the old days where it just happened 

Yes behind the scene some privacy issues but Jesus it's annoying 

At least remember it for a year or something!

Just had to accept the BBC swear I only accepted them last week


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Third medal in four weekends affected by weather. Two cancelled, one of them today, and last week it was torrential rain for the last nine holes. My last proper game was five weeks ago.


----------



## chellie (Oct 31, 2020)

Have a couple of days leave from work. Finished Thursday lunch and back Tuesday morning. Course closed since Thursday due to the rain so all golf off. At least the house isn't flooded.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 31, 2020)

Having to check the tide times before driving to Silloth to collect my new irons.

50-60 mph winds we are currently experiencing is going to mean the coast road will be impassable for 2 hours either side of high tide unless I want my car  wrecked by all the debris coming over the sea wall at Dubmill Point. 

Going to be the same tomorrow and Monday....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2020)

Coronavirus thread now in “The Lounge”


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 31, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Coronavirus thread now in “The Lounge”
		
Click to expand...

That's how easy it spreads mate.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			That's how easy it spreads mate.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing all these insights from people who have said nothing in the actual thread though!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Voting can and should be a private matter - no need to tell - but can if you wish
Public Endorsement using pre-scripted comments is another matter

While most US pros will be R-leaning (including TW) I doubt Tiger will step in to this one - he is a lot smarter than Mr Nicklaus for a start  (and does not need any handouts)
Plus by most metrics TWs place at no1 is secure

All my boyhood golfing heroes have lost their shine, Nicklaus a while back, Player just gets madder, even SuperMex a bit, though he seems the best of them
Ah well - at least Willie Pettigrew never let me down - a phenomenal shooting star then quietly off into obscurity
		
Click to expand...

I'll tell WP, he's my regular PP


----------



## Neilds (Oct 31, 2020)

The BBC deciding to split the France v Ireland rugby between BBC2 (1st half) and then switching to BBC1 for the 2nd half.  Where is the logic for this? Just leave it on 2, it’s not as though some people haven’t got BBC 2


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2020)

Trying to lose weight at the mo, but allowed myself a Harvester fry up this morning since I was on my way to play golf and burn off the calories anyway. Then the bloody comp was cancelled! And we're out for a meal later! I'll have to do some other boring form of exercise now instead! 🤦🏻‍♂️😣


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 31, 2020)

Neilds said:



			The BBC deciding to split the France v Ireland rugby between BBC2 (1st half) and then switching to BBC1 for the 2nd half.  Where is the logic for this? Just leave it on 2, it’s not as though some people haven’t got BBC 2
		
Click to expand...

Also, why 8 o clock? It's a rubbish time to be playing rugby. All the final games should be at the same time, in daylight.


----------



## fundy (Oct 31, 2020)

The AAs renewal quote, taking the utter proverbial more than doubling the cost!


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 31, 2020)

fundy said:



			The AAs renewal quote, taking the utter proverbial more than doubling the cost!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah always a piss take. I just round robin between them,  RAC and GF


----------



## Neilds (Oct 31, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Also, why 8 o clock? It's a rubbish time to be playing rugby. All the final games should be at the same time, in daylight.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally but TV money trumps common sense every time!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 31, 2020)

The anthems are rubbish without crowds and a decent lead.

Wales can't even be bothered to play in a proper stadium either.

It's not what it should be.


----------



## fundy (Oct 31, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The anthems are rubbish without crowds and a decent lead.

*Wales can't even be bothered to play in a proper stadium either.*

It's not what it should be.
		
Click to expand...


Not sure they cant be bothered, its being used as a hospital isnt it?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 31, 2020)

fundy said:



			Not sure they cant be bothered, its being used as a hospital isnt it?
		
Click to expand...

No idea. I guess it probably is a Nightingale.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 31, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Guess I started that one when I whined about Wycombe doing poorly......turned into a reminiscence of my younger days.....I stand corrected and will adjust my behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Oh to heck with it....Wycombe actually won a game today. Glory days....zzzzz. They even scored a goal. Sheffield W must be in real trouble.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 31, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Oh to heck with it....Wycombe actually won a game today. Glory days....zzzzz. They even scored a goal. Sheffield W must be in real trouble.
		
Click to expand...

Chairboys for the Premier League...just a matter of time now...

OK, OK a very long time but a Man can dream


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 31, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Chairboys for the Premier League...just a matter of time now...

OK, OK a very long time but a Man can dream
		
Click to expand...

Would you want to watch them gubbed every game?

Oh, hang on...


----------



## banjofred (Oct 31, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Would you want to watch them gubbed every game?

Oh, hang on...
		
Click to expand...

I would have to be more heavily drunk than I am at the moment to even watch football. Even golf.......is better.


----------



## fundy (Oct 31, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Oh to heck with it....Wycombe actually won a game today. Glory days....zzzzz. They even scored a goal. Sheffield W must be in real trouble.
		
Click to expand...

Cant see how Monk wasnt sacked last week, gone before lockdown this week


----------



## banjofred (Oct 31, 2020)

From back in MY day....the Wycombe furniture 5 was the race.... winners got to choose from some nice furniture.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 31, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			No idea. I guess it probably is a Nightingale.
		
Click to expand...

Should be able to sing then


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2020)

All of the Chinese takeaways in my town still being cash only. Ive had to go to a cash point for the first time since March. They will then give me change which will gather dust.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			All of the Chinese takeaways in my town still being cash only. Ive had to go to a cash point for the first time since March. They will then give me change which will gather dust.
		
Click to expand...

No money trail with cash


----------



## fundy (Oct 31, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			All of the Chinese takeaways in my town still being cash only. Ive had to go to a cash point for the first time since March. They will then give me change which will gather dust.
		
Click to expand...

cant launder credit card receipts in the casino lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2020)

Waitrose saying there are no apples, squash drink or milk in our order. How does that work. Have cows gone into lockdown


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2020)

Trick or treaters 

None in 5 years here 

Had our first lot tonight 

Morons


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Trick or treaters

None in 5 years here

Had our first lot tonight

Morons
		
Click to expand...

Touch wood we've got away with it this year and not had anyone knocking. We have two large signs on the front door and porch saying we're not doing it so hopefully they've done the job


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 31, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			No money trail with cash 

Click to expand...

Yup, annoying isn't it.


----------



## Piece (Nov 1, 2020)

Kidney stone again. Still to be passed 😥


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Piece said:



			Kidney stone again. Still to be passed 😥
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain. For those that have never had any this is what they look like. Imagine that coming through your tubes.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 1, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			I feel your pain. For those that have never had any this is what they look like. Imagine that coming through your tubes.
		
Click to expand...

Wince 🤭


----------



## BrianM (Nov 1, 2020)

Piece said:



			Kidney stone again. Still to be passed 😥
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain, had them once, painful isn’t the word 😂😂
Just had a scan on my kidneys last week as part of an ENG1 Medical, have to get the scan every 2 years now!!


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 1, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			I feel your pain. For those that have never had any this is what they look like. Imagine that coming through your tubes.
		
Click to expand...

Have had 4 of the little tarts, thankfully not for 7 years now, touch wood.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 1, 2020)

BrianM said:



			I feel your pain, had them once, painful isn’t the word 😂😂
Just had a scan on my kidneys last week as part of an ENG1 Medical, have to get the scan every 2 years now!!
		
Click to expand...

Having had a kidney removed 3 1/2 years ago, I fully sympathise, it’s not nice


----------



## banjofred (Nov 1, 2020)

Brother had a kidney stone a goodly number of years ago now. He doesn't whine much about pain.....but they gave him some morphine......he thinks morphine is great.


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Brother had a kidney stone a goodly number of years ago now. He doesn't whine much about pain.....but they gave him some morphine......he thinks morphine is great.
		
Click to expand...

Same as that, you just can't beat a morphine suppository for kidney stone pain.


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2020)

No words needed, this is in the middle of the fairway 😳


----------



## Dando (Nov 1, 2020)

Fish said:



			No words needed, this is in the middle of the fairway 😳
View attachment 33253

Click to expand...

Clearly someone else’s ball if its in the middle of the fairway


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2020)

Dando said:



			Clearly someone else’s ball if its in the middle of the fairway
		
Click to expand...

And it's cold too..that ball looks blue..


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 1, 2020)

Fish said:



			No words needed, this is in the middle of the fairway 😳
View attachment 33253

Click to expand...

Maybe a 4 week break is needed to allow all the leaves to drop, and be cleared away?


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Maybe a 4 week break is needed to allow all the leaves to drop, and be cleared away?
		
Click to expand...

Good try, but all the leaves have dropped, they just need hovering up now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Fish said:



			No words needed, this is in the middle of the fairway 😳
View attachment 33253

Click to expand...

You're lucky it landed in that clear patch


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 1, 2020)

Profiteers on ebay, cashing in on limited edition stuff they were lucky to buy at full ticket price, and trying to treble their money.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 1, 2020)

Serco track and trace. 

22 phonecalls since 7pm last night.


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Serco track and trace.

22 phonecalls since 7pm last night.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 1, 2020)

fundy said:





Click to expand...

7 mins between the last the 2 phonecalls asking questions and  offering the same advice despite giving them all of the info last night.

World class track and trace?? Yeah right.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			7 mins between the last the 2 phonecalls asking questions and  offering the same advice despite giving them all of the info last night.

World class track and trace?? Yeah right.
		
Click to expand...

I read a story on line of the same thing happening. Multiple t&t calls. Apparently they have to go through thier whole script too.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 1, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I read a story on line of the same thing happening. Multiple t&t calls. Apparently they have to go through thier whole script too.
		
Click to expand...

It's painful. Worst thing was we'd had a rubbish nights kip and they rang at 9:05am this morning and woke us up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2020)

The whole neighbourhood seems to be letting off fireworks tonight. Been going on since about 5.00pm and no sign of stopping.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Oddly enough since we lost our dog a few months ago, we haven't heard or seen any fireworks so far.


----------



## woofers (Nov 1, 2020)

The demise of the suffix ly.
A couple of examples, in articles and TV commentary - “we do things different”, and “he passed him nice”.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2020)

woofers said:



			The demise of the suffix ly.
A couple of examples, in articles and TV commentary - “we do things different”, and “he passed him nice”.
		
Click to expand...

Think the English language as a whole is being dumbed down. It won't ever improve again. I feel quite pleased I was educated in spelling and grammer and feel I have a passible vocabulary.


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think the English language as a whole is being dumbed down. It won't ever improve again. I feel quite pleased I was educated in spelling and* grammer* and feel I have a *passible* vocabulary.
		
Click to expand...

Psst ......................... it's 'grammar' and 'passable'.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 2, 2020)

Came into an email today "Xxxxxx refused my application last week, I've only got their phone number, can you forward these plans to them as I haven't got their email?"

If you've got their phone number, why don't you ring them and ask for their email ; even better read the refusal as the email should be in the signature in the refusal. 

Sheer bone idleness.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 2, 2020)

People celebrating things early, 5th November is still a few days away and it's like a war zone out here last night, it was that bad, the cat ran up and pulled the lights off the Xmas tree!!


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2020)

Rooter said:



			People celebrating things early, 5th November is still a few days away and it's like a war zone out here last night, it was that bad, the cat ran up and pulled the lights off the Xmas tree!!
		
Click to expand...

at least it didn't jump on the Easter eggs!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 2, 2020)

He couldn't as he was on his summer holiday in Spain 😁


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 2, 2020)

Rooter said:



			People celebrating things early, 5th November is still a few days away and it's like a war zone out here last night, it was that bad, the cat ran up and pulled the lights off the Xmas tree!!
		
Click to expand...

same here last night.

luckily Rupert is gun trained now so loud bangs don't bother him


----------



## GB72 (Nov 2, 2020)

Rooter said:



			People celebrating things early, 5th November is still a few days away and it's like a war zone out here last night, it was that bad, the cat ran up and pulled the lights off the Xmas tree!!
		
Click to expand...

Guessing Wednesday night will be the big night for fireworks as people will not be able to meet up on 5th.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 2, 2020)

There's 2...


----------



## Neilds (Nov 2, 2020)

Spending the morning trying to clean graffiti off the outside wall🤬
Extension is against a passage between the houses and local youths have decided to declare undying love by writing it on our wall. Wall is breeze block type so rough and not easy to clean


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Spending the morning trying to clean graffiti off the outside wall🤬
Extension is against a passage between the houses and local youths have decided to declare undying love by writing it on our wall. Wall is breeze block type so rough and not easy to clean
		
Click to expand...

If this is a recurring issue you might want to try using an anti graffiti paint. It is not cheap and it does not stop the graffiti from sticking but it does stop it being absorbed and so makes cleaning it off much easier. We deal with a company that makes one, I can't get hold of this for you sadly, different division to the one I deal with , but they sell lots of it to councils and it is supposed to be pretty effective.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2020)

No work for a month
No golf for a month...
Jeez, I think the credit card might take a beating this month...


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 2, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			She has become a woman of taste 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but . BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  

Oh, and this irritates me


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 2, 2020)

Having to drive to Nottingham tomorrow to get my daughter's signature on a contract for our house move because they won't take an electronic signature and she is deemed a resident of the household.  Then having to drive back via Bishop's Stortford to drop the signed contract into the solicitors so we can exchange on Wednesday.

Bonus for junior shark is that I will be taking university essentials such as vodka, chocolate and drinking vouchers along with me.  Solicitors will not be getting any.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2020)

The apparent inability of some people to understand a simple written phrase.

Earlier on, the DVSA issued a statement that said " All Driver and Rider training and testing is to be suspended from 4th November until 2nd December"
The number of replies to it asking " My test is on 5th/8th/9th etc of November- is this going ahead"...dozens of them!
Er...No it's not.
Yes it's a PITA but what part of "suspended from 4th November to 2nd December" doesn't compute...?


----------



## Tongo (Nov 2, 2020)

People from younger generations on the Chase who glibly declare that they don't know an answer as it's "before my time."


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2020)

Tongo said:



			People from younger generations on the Chase who glibly declare that they don't know an answer as it's "before my time."
		
Click to expand...


Guy i know was on it today, didnt do very well lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2020)

Tongo said:



			People from younger generations on the Chase who glibly declare that they don't know an answer as it's "before my time."
		
Click to expand...

Same on Pointless although I'm pleased to say that both hosts jump all over anyone who comes out with that.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The apparent inability of some people to understand a simple written phrase.

Earlier on, the DVSA issued a statement that said " All Driver and Rider training and testing is to be suspended from 4th November until 2nd December"
The number of replies to it asking " My test is on 5th/8th/9th etc of November- is this going ahead"...dozens of them!
Er...No it's not.
Yes it's a PITA but what part of "suspended from 4th November to 2nd December" doesn't compute...?
		
Click to expand...

I am now quite glad I couldn't manage to get my test moved forward! Would be fuming if it got shifted back again now.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I am now quite glad I couldn't manage to get my test moved forward! Would be fuming if it got shifted back again now. 

Click to expand...

No idea how they're going to play it.
Choices are to shunt everyone back 4 weeks but that depends on people's availability and it cou,d get very messy
Or
Shove the November lot to the back of the queue....or March/April as its now known..
Either way there will plenty of people getting shafted.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2020)

Imurg said:



			No idea how they're going to play it.
Choices are to shunt everyone back 4 weeks but that depends on people's availability and it cou,d get very messy
Or
*Shove the November lot to the back of the queue....or March/April as its now known..*
Either way there will plenty of people getting shafted.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully the latter one. 👀


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			Guy i know was on it today, didnt do very well lol
		
Click to expand...


Not so easy when you're doing it for real.  I did a BBC daytime show years ago and got slaughtered.  Then again, I was still royally hung over from being out with my producer mate the night before without realising my show would be the first one to get filmed that day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Not so easy when you're doing it for real.  I did a BBC daytime show years ago and got slaughtered.  Then again, I was still royally hung over from being out with my producer mate the night before without realising my show would be the first one to get filmed that day.
		
Click to expand...

School boy error but then you could never hold you ale


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			Guy i know was on it today, didnt do very well lol
		
Click to expand...

We've just started watching, would it be Jeraint?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 2, 2020)

Tongo said:



			People from younger generations on the Chase who glibly declare that they don't know an answer as it's "before my time."
		
Click to expand...

Add people who don't seem to have enough common sense to make an inspired guess; Lady Gaga took her name from a song by which band?  No, it wasn't The Beatles...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 2, 2020)

And add those that give convoluted explanations as to how they deduced the answer that just underline the fact that it was a blind guess.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 2, 2020)

Referees who get the call absolutely right and don't award the penalty, but then don't book the player that dived.


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Referees who get the call absolutely right and don't award the penalty, but then don't book the player that dived. 

Click to expand...

Ayling one? ridic he doesnt get booked for that


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			Ayling one? ridic he doesnt get booked for that
		
Click to expand...

Yup.  absolutely superb decision real time to refuse the penalty then spoils it by failing to book the cheat.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			Ayling one? ridic he doesnt get booked for that
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that was a really poor dive to be fair.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 2, 2020)

The curse of lockdown 2.0/my pets. 

Last March as we entered lockdown my daughters rabbit decided to trip me up and I took a toenail off having booted the hoover. 

Fast forward to this evening, two kittens run under my feet on the stairs. I slip on my backside and stop myself at the bottom of the stairs with my little toe which is now black and twice the size it should be.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 3, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			The curse of lockdown 2.0/my pets. 

Last March as we entered lockdown my daughters rabbit decided to trip me up and I took a toenail off having booted the hoover. 

Fast forward to this evening, two kittens run under my feet on the stairs. I slip on my backside and stop myself at the bottom of the stairs with my little toe which is now black and twice the size it should be.
		
Click to expand...

At least it won't stop you playing golf..😉


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 3, 2020)

American Golf sending me deals for 'Black November' now. I get that Black Friday is wrongly named when it lasts a whole month, but calling it Black November seems like a mis-step to me. Sounds like a racial awareness movement, in fact is simply a golf sale.


----------



## Neilds (Nov 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			American Golf sending me deals for 'Black November' now. I get that Black Friday is wrongly named when it lasts a whole month, but calling it Black November seems like a mis-step to me. Sounds like a racial awareness movement, in fact is simply a golf sale. 

Click to expand...

Even more of a mistake I think given that November is going to be a cr*p month for most


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 3, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Even more of a mistake I think given that November is going to be a cr*p month for most
		
Click to expand...

I dunno, might have a few green fees burning a hole in pockets.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 3, 2020)

A power cut when I need to get a shower and go out soon.


----------



## Fish (Nov 3, 2020)

Traffic in London was a complete nightmare today, from Croydon up through Balham, Fulham, Bayswater and then out via A40, bumper to bumper, and alternative routes were just as bad or worse!

Croydon Costco had massive queues outside waiting to open with traffic halting access to imperial ind est!

Motorways were rammed, it was horrible today, all 386 miles I covered was stressful 😟

I’m hoping it’s a flip of the calm before the storm, and everyones trying to cram in everything before lockdown, but I won’t hold my breath 🤔


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 3, 2020)

The total plank who decided undertaking on the M1 south of Nottingham today wasn't enough so went bombing down the hard shoulder at about 80 mph.
I will leave you to guess what make of car it was.    But it had three letters and was an anagram of MBW.


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The total plank who decided undertaking on the M1 south of Nottingham today wasn't enough so went bombing down the hard shoulder at about 80 mph.
I will leave you to guess what make of car it was.    But it had three letters and was an anagram of MBW.
		
Click to expand...

Audi?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The total plank who decided undertaking on the M1 south of Nottingham today wasn't enough so went bombing down the hard shoulder at about 80 mph.
I will leave you to guess what make of car it was.    But it had three letters and was an anagram of MBW.
		
Click to expand...

Did it indicate?


----------



## Dando (Nov 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Did it indicate?
		
Click to expand...

That’s the funniest thing I’ve read for ages


----------



## Imurg (Nov 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			That’s the funniest thing I’ve read for ages
		
Click to expand...

Just trying to gather all the facts coz if it didn't then it was deffo a Merc..


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			Audi?
		
Click to expand...

has one of those pass me today on the back access  road up to the Craig, its 20MPH zone and a winding lane, audi est doing 60 plus came passed me so close while on my bike.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2020)

One of my mates just asked me if we are still going out for a Thai on Thursday night.

Does he not see the news at all?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			One of my mates just asked me if we are still going out for a Thai on Thursday night.

Does he not see the news at all?
		
Click to expand...

Well, you get a take away,each drive to a car park, park offside to offside, open your windows and pretend you're 18 again....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I dunno, might have a few green fees burning a hole in pockets. 

Click to expand...

Not me. Still working and having to pay train fares and lunch along with the regular outgoings. Doesn't cost me anything at the club as I have a large credit on my bar card so at the moment working through that but sadly I won't be saving too much. Good job as I'd only waste it on more golf clothing or another pair of shoes


----------



## BrianM (Nov 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			has one of those pass me today on the back access  road up to the Craig, its 20MPH zone and a winding lane, audi est doing 60 plus came passed me so close while on my bike.
		
Click to expand...

I was at work all day so wasn’t me 😂😂😂


----------



## IainP (Nov 3, 2020)

Been building for a while this one....
How obsessed with the USA, the British media is 🤔🤷‍♂️


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

IainP said:



			Been building for a while this one....
How obsessed with the USA, the British media is 🤔🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Because the USA really, really matters to us here in the UK?

In any case I'll agree 100% with you -  the obsession with the USA is certainly more than is healthy for us (and I myself am guilty of oft being too obsessed and sometimes I just have to force myself to just let it go...)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 4, 2020)

IainP said:



			Been building for a while this one....
How obsessed with the USA, the British media is 🤔🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

It's people who obsess over their sports who are the worst


----------



## fundy (Nov 4, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It's people who obsess over their sports who are the worst  

Click to expand...

got to be better than watching their election coverage for what is starting to seem like a lifetime already


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 4, 2020)

Fireworks. My otherwise big bold brave ginger Maine coon is a mess. He just hates fireworks.  I guess people are setting them off tonight while they can still have some friends round.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Because the USA really, really matters to us here in the UK?

In any case I'll agree 100% with you -  the obsession with the USA is certainly more than is healthy for us (and I myself am guilty of oft being too obsessed and sometimes I just have to force myself to just let it go...)
		
Click to expand...

Without wanting to mention politics. The USA vote is very vital to the UK right now

Something happening soon that we never shall mention. One president gives us a deal easy but with lots of strings 

The other puts us back of queue if we break good Friday agreement and all that ...

Very important to the UK


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 4, 2020)

Cancer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Cancer.
		
Click to expand...

Won't get any argument from me. Insidious disease took both parents


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2020)

Rooter said:



			People celebrating things early, 5th November is still a few days away and it's like a war zone out here last night, it was that bad, the cat ran up and pulled the lights off the Xmas tree!!
		
Click to expand...

We had to sedate one of our dogs for for weeks this time of the year.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 4, 2020)

Victoria Pendleton. How the hell she ever had the gumption to do what she did on a bike...whine whine whine!


----------



## BrianM (Nov 4, 2020)

Had a job, went through the whole process, stand out candidate, excellent references etc etc.
Job taken away and going local due to travel restrictions in place, absolutely gutted, wish this Covid would do one 🤬


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Victoria Pendleton. How the hell she ever had the gumption to do what she did on a bike...whine whine whine!
		
Click to expand...

Bonkers, but pretty. It opens doors...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			The hypocrisy of posters that supported the closure of clubs and argue its case to then go out and play today.

Just proves to me it’s not about the virus, just the desire to follow (ridiculous IMO) rules.
		
Click to expand...

why is it hypocritical for people to play golf when the golf course was open for them to play ?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 4, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			why is it hypocritical for people to play golf when the golf course was open for them to play ?
		
Click to expand...

Because when people are using the argument of the danger of travel and transmission risks but then playing makes it hypocritical to play. 

Doesn’t matter if they are open if people believe their argument then they should follow it. 

*I deleted my post as I’m trying my hardest to contain my anger*


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Because when people are using the argument of the danger of travel and transmission risks but then playing makes it hypocritical to play.

Doesn’t matter if they are open if people believe their argument then they should follow it.

*I deleted my post as I’m trying my hardest to contain my anger*
		
Click to expand...

People are following the rules , the rules allow them to play golf , the rules change tomorrow so they can’t play golf - people will follow those rules - some will ignore now as per usual. 

I understand why they have put the four week stopper in.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 4, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Won't get any argument from me. Insidious disease took both parents
		
Click to expand...

It’s doing its best to take my girlfriend right now. It’s just so bloody sad and infuriating.


----------



## Junior (Nov 5, 2020)

Man Utd not working half as hard as the opposition


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 5, 2020)

the guy in the big black Range Rover texting all the way up the dual bit of the A9 from sneck to tore, drifting all over both lanes almost hit me as i finally overtook him, he did the same to about 3 other cars that had tried just before.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 5, 2020)

Crazy traffic on the first day of lock down. Shouldn't some of these people be at home?

All the people who went out last night for a last hurrah before lock up. Yes, it's legal, but it's pretty stupid, and kind of misses the point.


----------



## Fish (Nov 5, 2020)

murphthemog said:



*Crazy traffic on the first day of lock down. *Shouldn't some of these people be at home?.
		
Click to expand...

Not what I wanted to read 😟🚚


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the guy in the big black Range Rover texting all the way up the dual bit of the A9 from sneck to tore, drifting all over both lanes almost hit me as i finally overtook him, he did the same to about 3 other cars that had tried just before.
		
Click to expand...

Did you call the police?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Crazy traffic on the first day of lock down. Shouldn't some of these people be at home?

All the people who went out last night for a last hurrah before lock up. Yes, it's legal, but it's pretty stupid, and kind of misses the point.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair  the school run ain't going to stop and if its anything like here there's more school traffic on the road as parents don't want the kids on public transport.
Our school run time is a complete nightmare.
Even before lockdown I stopped doing lessons between 2.30 and 4 in the afternoon...you just can't go anywhere.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 5, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Crazy traffic on the first day of lock down. Shouldn't some of these people be at home?

All the people who went out last night for a last hurrah before lock up. Yes, it's legal, but it's pretty stupid, and kind of misses the point.
		
Click to expand...

Much different lockdown this time. Lots of stuff not shutting down, schools , construction etc all open. I doubt we'll see much difference.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 5, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Much different lockdown this time. Lots of stuff not shutting down, schools , construction etc all open. I doubt we'll see much difference.
		
Click to expand...

Lot of shops running 'click and collect' as well so not fully closed.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			To be fair  the school run ain't going to stop and if its anything like here there's more school traffic on the road as parents don't want the kids on public transport.
Our school run time is a complete nightmare.
Even before lockdown I stopped doing lessons between 2.30 and 4 in the afternoon...you just can't go anywhere.
		
Click to expand...


Lot more people at work this lockdown aswell isn't it? Like builders were stopped first lockdown at first but this one fine from get go 

Also colder people not so keen to cycle


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Much different lockdown this time. Lots of stuff not shutting down, schools , construction etc all open. I doubt we'll see much difference.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. A lot of workplaces closed last time out of blind fear. This time companies have had months to put in safe practices, people are used to working and living with this. Retail, entertainment, food and drink establishments will close this time but I would expect all others to keep open and working.

Last time around the A1 was empty when I was going to work, the industrial estate was dead. Today it was no different to yesterday or the day before.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Agree with this. A lot of workplaces closed last time out of blind fear. *This time companies have had months to put in safe practices*, people are used to working and living with this. Retail, entertainment, food and drink establishments will close this time but I would expect all others to keep open and working.

Last time around the A1 was empty when I was going to work, the industrial estate was dead. Today it was no different to yesterday or the day before.
		
Click to expand...

But not golf, golf bad, golf dangerous


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 5, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			But not golf, golf bad, golf dangerous 

Click to expand...

Still moaning I see, maybe you should of signed the petition rather than whining on the sidelines


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 5, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Still moaning I see, maybe you should of signed the petition rather than whining on the sidelines

Click to expand...

Still following me around like a lost puppy I see.


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2020)

Seeing someone wearing a mask in an otherwise empty car this foggy morning ............................... with no lights on!!
Well, at least they won't be spreading Covid whilst causing an accident!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			Seeing someone wearing a mask in an otherwise empty car this foggy morning ............................... with no lights on!!
Well, at least they won't be spreading Covid whilst causing an accident!
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit to have found myself wearing a mask in my car having been wearing it when in town - I am getting into the habit of not taking my mask off if the pavements are busy or when going between shops...

The lights thing is VERY irritating...the _'well I can see you clearly so I don't need my lights on'_ mentality - when the thought that does *not *also occur is _'well the only reason I can see you clearly is because you have your lights on - so I best put mine on_'


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have to admit to have found myself wearing a mask in my car having been wearing it when in town - I am getting into the habit of not taking my mask off if the pavements are busy or when going between shops...

The lights thing is VERY irritating...the _'well I can see you clearly so I don't need my lights on'_ mentality - when the thought that does *not *also occur is _'well the only reason I can see you clearly is because you have your lights on - so I best put mine on_'  

Click to expand...

A  curse of Automatic lights...
As they work on a light sensor, more often than not its too light for them to come on.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			On the lights theme, the amount of cars I see with only sidelights on at night is bonkers.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, if they're in an area with streetlights, that's the legal minimum...


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			A  curse of Automatic lights...
As they work on a light sensor, more often than not its too light for them to come on.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I never put my lights on Auto. If I even fleetingly think "do I need lights" then the answer is always "yes"!

Don't like auto wipers either though! Don't think driverless cars are ever going to appeal. Control freak!


----------



## bobmac (Nov 5, 2020)

I understand headlights in poor visibility, dark, fog, rain but in broad daylight....
If you cant see a car coming at you from 200yds away unless it's got its headlights on, you shouldn't be driving.
And as for the people who have their lights and sunglasses on.......make up your mind.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			That's why I never put my lights on Auto. If I even fleetingly think "do I need lights" then the answer is always "yes"!

Don't like auto wipers either though! Don't think driverless cars are ever going to appeal. Control freak!
		
Click to expand...

Or "lack of control freak" ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			A  curse of Automatic lights...
As they work on a light sensor, more often than not its too light for them to come on.
		
Click to expand...

Since moving to heavily wooded light and deep shape Surrey I have just always turned on my dipped headlights - especially on the sunniest of days...and I have taught my children to do the same.  It costs virtually nothing and could save a life.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I understand headlights in poor visibility, dark, fog, rain but in broad daylight....
If you cant see a car coming at you from 200yds away unless it's got its headlights on, you shouldn't be driving.
And as for the people who have their lights and sunglasses on.......make up your mind.
		
Click to expand...

Try driving along heavily wooded roads in very bright sunshine - one minute all is fine and dandy - next second plunged into deepest darkest shade...and you can't see any car if they don't have their lights on and they can't see you unless you do.  And what does it cost to have them on in any case.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 5, 2020)

Daytime Running Lights would seem to overcome the problem of being seen in "non-darkness".


----------



## bobmac (Nov 5, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And what does it cost to have them on in any case.
		
Click to expand...

About the same as it costs to have my fog lights on.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Having to pay someone just to put a new sidelight bulb 💡 in the car... Why is it made so difficult? 😐
		
Click to expand...

Serious answer; they are only concerned with how quick they can get the car down the line.  Every second saved is more money.  I had a 4WD Mondeo and the exhaust went up and over the rear axle.  Exhaust goes; drop the axle to replace it. 

That answer was courtesy of someone who worked at Aveley designing them.


----------



## cliveb (Nov 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			That's why I never put my lights on Auto. If I even fleetingly think "do I need lights" then the answer is always "yes"!

Don't like auto wipers either though! Don't think driverless cars are ever going to appeal. Control freak!
		
Click to expand...

Why do modern cars have to do "helpful" things?
My latest one insists on turning on the air conditioning when you adjust the heater controls in various ways.
Or when you first start it up, it might decide to switch it on (but not always), even though it was previously off.
If I need the AC on, I'm perfectly capable of doing it myself.
Fortunately it doesn't have auto wipers.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I understand headlights in poor visibility, dark, fog, rain but in broad daylight....
If you cant see a car coming at you from 200yds away unless it's got its headlights on, you shouldn't be driving.
And as for the people who have their lights and sunglasses on.......make up your mind.
		
Click to expand...

Don't buy a motorbike then; modern ones are always on dip unless you choose main beam.  Deeply irritating.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 5, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Why do modern cars have to do "helpful" things?
My latest one insists on turning on the air conditioning when you adjust the heater controls in various ways.
Or when you first start it up, it might decide to switch it on (but not always), even though it was previously off.
If I need the AC on, I'm perfectly capable of doing it myself.
Fortunately it doesn't have auto wipers.
		
Click to expand...

My AC is the same. Change the blower thingy from front screen to feet and AC comes on - grrrrrr!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Also, I may be an old luddite but I am NEVER getting in a driverless car.
		
Click to expand...

I would, but only if I am spannered, and can sit in the back and go to sleep. If I have to be sober, and in the drivers seat, no, no chance. Can't see the point.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2020)

We have just bought a new landline phone, oldies still ring on that and the mobile signal in the house is bad. We have a choice of 5 ringtones, each stuck in the 1980's. Why can you pretty much take your pick on a mobile and yet be stuck with tinny horrors from the past on these still?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I hate most of the auto-features on my car, although I've got used to the lights. Hate the auto wipers and don't start me on the lane-detect stuff - I nearly had a heart attack the first time that kicked in and it took me ages to work out how to switch it off!

Also, I may be an *old luddite* but I am NEVER getting in a driverless car.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'd never call you a luddite...


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well I'd never call you a luddite... 

Click to expand...

Thin ice there Big Guy, thin ice


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have just bought a new landline phone, oldies still ring on that and the mobile signal in the house is bad. We have a choice of 5 ringtones, each stuck in the 1980's. Why can you pretty much take your pick on a mobile and yet be stuck with tinny horrors from the past on these still?
		
Click to expand...

Surprised they even make landline phones still, I haven't had one in a decade.  I assume the ringtones are correct for the period in which they were popular.


----------



## IainP (Nov 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Surprised they even make landline phones still, I haven't had one in a decade.  I assume the ringtones are correct for the period in which they were popular.
		
Click to expand...

We had a 9 hour power cut last week, my mobile ran out of power. I was thinking I still have an old plug in phone in the garage, should I fetch it. But then remembered I haven't had an enabled landline for several years 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2020)

We still have a landline specifically for the in-laws especially the M-I-L who is rubbish with her mobile and in an emergency would only panic.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Surprised they even make landline phones still, I haven't had one in a decade.  I assume the ringtones are correct for the period in which they were popular.
		
Click to expand...

I turned ours off

Only one person calls it.. wife's nan

Just return the message once a week


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Surprised they even make landline phones still, I haven't had one in a decade.  I assume the ringtones are correct for the period in which they were popular.
		
Click to expand...

My son lives in an area of poor mobile phone reception, he'd be stuffed without a landline.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2020)

Plenty of areas around here where there is no mobile signal at all inside or outside.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2020)

I couple of years back I worked on a project to replace 17,000 landlines across the BBC (primarily TV Centre and Broadcasting House sites) with Skype.  Not that there were 17,000 employees but there were that number of landlines scattered all over the place and they cost a packet to maintain and run.  But they kept a very small number of fixed landlines separate from the main telephony/internet access lines, as it is essential for the BBC to have resilient communications in the event of complete loss of internet access and/or mobile telephony as could happen if the Service providers and their networks were taken out.  So landlines will have a place until 'mobile' telephony is a lot more resilient than it currently is.


----------



## fundy (Nov 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Plenty of areas around here where there is no mobile signal at all inside or outside.
		
Click to expand...

We rely on the broadband for our mobile reception, wifi calling is great until you forget and walk out into the garden, unwittingly cutting off whoevers on the other end!


----------



## paddyc (Nov 5, 2020)

Knobs who walk along the edge of busy roads in the dark  when there is a perfectly good path the other side.?????


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Thin ice there Big Guy, thin ice

Click to expand...

I'm surprisingly light on my feet...


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2020)

washing machine broke down only a couple of years old Bosch, Warrenty only just ran out too. clothes stuck in it still full of water,


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			washing machine broke down only a couple of years old Bosch, Warrenty only just ran out too. clothes stuck in it still full of water,
		
Click to expand...

Ah, we've had that before, ours usually gets stuck because the filter is clogged. We had to somehow drag the machine out and drain it via the filter one baking tray full of water at a time.


----------



## IainP (Nov 6, 2020)

Seen a few posts declaring "it's winter"

Am pretty sure it's very much Autumn in the UK currently 😉😁👍


----------



## Neilds (Nov 6, 2020)

IainP said:



			Seen a few posts declaring "it's winter"

Am pretty sure it's very much Autumn in the UK currently 😉😁👍
		
Click to expand...

Just waiting for the winter Armageddon headline from the express or mail saying we are going to have the coldest winter, deepest snow etc that they roll out every year


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2020)

I emailed a golf club regarding next year membership but no one's replied. I guess nobody is monitoring the inbox this month.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I emailed a golf club regarding next year membership but no one's replied. I guess nobody is monitoring the inbox this month. 

Click to expand...

Or they dont want you back 👀🤣


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I emailed a golf club regarding next year membership but no one's replied. I guess nobody is monitoring the inbox this month. 

Click to expand...

I had the same about 2 months ago, still waiting for them to call me back.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2020)

Ebay sellers who put Make Offer as an option on a Buy It Now item then reply to the offer by saying the lowest price they can do is the Buy It Now price.

There were 4 items that I put offers on so apart from the offer price, I stated that I wanted to pay only 1 lot of postage for all 4 (weight and box size wouldn't have been an issue).  The counter offer still wants all 4 lots of postage despite telling me that all 4 could be boxed & ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I had the same about 2 months ago, still waiting for them to call me back.
		
Click to expand...

They obviously know you...


----------



## fundy (Nov 6, 2020)

mrs fundy turning down the free chinese take away someone had chosen to send to us tonight


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 7, 2020)

Thunder at 4am, and for the second night in a row. Now 5am. Might as well go and put the kettle on.


----------



## Fish (Nov 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			That's why I never put my lights on Auto. If I even fleetingly think "do I need lights" then the answer is always "yes"!

Don't like auto wipers either though! Don't think driverless cars are ever going to appeal. Control freak!
		
Click to expand...

The Auto lights is one of the worst and most dangerous things the manufacturers have ever done!

It’s created laziness, ignorance and stupidity leading potentially to lots more accidents. 

The amount of vehicles I see with only their daylight lights on, in the dark, because the driver thinks with their dashboard lit up and a reflection from their front lights when starting up, they are fully lit up, but have no rear lights on, is astonishing!!

They haven’t got a clue that only their front lights are on, which aren’t full dip either, it was frightening early yesterday in the fog!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 7, 2020)

NS&I .. premium bonds for the kids. Simple and effective way to save bit of cash for each of the kids for when their older.

Unfortunately they won't let you go paperless for kid accounts so every month 3 letters arrive... Get shredded then get thrown

What a waste of paper


----------



## cliveb (Nov 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I emailed a golf club regarding next year membership but no one's replied. I guess nobody is monitoring the inbox this month. 

Click to expand...

If that was Grims Dyke I know that the office manager will be in on Monday so you should get a reply then. They are on a very skeleton staff during this lockdown.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 7, 2020)

Its like a switch has been flicked between yesterday and today and all of a sudden TV is telling me its the festive season and every other advert is Christmas... 

7 week festive period? World's gome mad(der).


----------



## Slab (Nov 7, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Its like a switch has been flicked between yesterday and today and all of a sudden TV is telling me its the festive season and every other advert is Christmas...

7 week festive period? World's gome mad(der).
		
Click to expand...

I really like that Christmas isn't even in the top three holiday days here (does make top 5 though)
We'll get a 3 week lead up at most but more like 2 for most places, much more appropriate


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## bobmac (Nov 7, 2020)

I've just managed to sit through about 20 minutes of Fox news.
I'm off for a lie down


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2020)

Jet washing paint off my car bonnet. Now have a 50p size blemish.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 7, 2020)

Piece said:



			Jet washing paint off my car bonnet. Now have a 50p size blemish. 

Click to expand...

Oof i jetwashed some paint off my wing, did a pretty good touch up job to fix it though


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 7, 2020)

cliveb said:



			If that was Grims Dyke I know that the office manager will be in on Monday so you should get a reply then. They are on a very skeleton staff during this lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

Yea cheers, I messaged the Facebook page to check emails are being monitored and they said yes, so no rush.


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2020)

Piece said:



			Jet washing paint off my car bonnet. Now have a 50p size blemish. 

Click to expand...

Wet sanding maybe the answer?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 7, 2020)

Wallpaper stripping. There are 3 layers, thanks past occupiers, and they are coming off 1 at a time, no quicker 😠.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 7, 2020)

Watching paint dry, literally. I am painting over some wall paper. 3 coats in, it's like I haven't started yet. Should have stripped it, and started from scratch.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2020)

Coming back in and feeling hot and cold all the time. Only registered 37 degrees so not burning up but can't get/keep warm. On the paracetamol. Had a negative Covid test recently so thinking it's just a seasonal bug


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 7, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Watching paint dry, literally. I am painting over some wall paper. 3 coats in, it's like I haven't started yet. Should have stripped it, and started from scratch.
		
Click to expand...

That makes me slightly better 😄


----------



## chellie (Nov 7, 2020)

Where shall I start today. The rudeness of pedestrians when I was out on my bike ride this morning. Next time I won't stop or move out of the way. It's a shared footpath so just stay on your side please. The people who have decided it's a lovely day so we will travel to the coast to meet up in groups and go for a walk. One of the many in the supermarket who weren't wearing masks properly. Best was the bloke who wore his on his chin talking loudly about how bad covid was


----------



## IainP (Nov 7, 2020)

If someone asked you to cover a bowl with a towel, I expect you'd put the towel on the bowl, not near but past it.
Seems "220 to cover the water", "185 to cover the bunker" is flavour of the month these days 🤷‍♂️
I've always said "carry" (as in carry over), but now I know _better_


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			On the lights theme, the amount of cars I see with only sidelights on at night is bonkers.
		
Click to expand...

Cheap skate


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 7, 2020)

Football. Stupid game. 

The FA Cup. Stupid competition. 

Marine FC. Stupid football team.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Or they dont want you back 👀🤣
		
Click to expand...

Or just giving him  a deefie


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wallpaper stripping. There are 3 layers, thanks past occupiers, and they are coming off 1 at a time, no quicker 😠.
		
Click to expand...

Good news is Wee Man your room will be a bit bigger .


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wallpaper stripping. There are 3 layers, thanks past occupiers, and they are coming off 1 at a time, no quicker 😠.
		
Click to expand...

Good news M'lud after you strip the layers of, everything will seem bigger , watch the Eric and Ernie stripper sketch


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 7, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Football. Stupid game.

The FA Cup. Stupid competition.

Marine FC. Stupid football team.
		
Click to expand...

Nevermind Colchester, there's always next season 😁

A brilliant scalp for the minnows of L23, just a shame they can't have fans in and make a few quid. I hope they get a decent draw and the TV Cameras there for round 2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Nevermind Colchester, *there's always next season *😁

A brilliant scalp for the minnows of L23, just a shame they can't have fans in and make a few quid. I hope they get a decent draw and the TV Cameras there for round 2
		
Click to expand...

Of course there is. There's always next year for my team to do what they do almost every year and let me down AGAIN.

On a more serious note, good luck to Marine in the next round and I hope they manage to make some decent money out of a cup run - hopefully an easy draw in R2 and then a big Prem club away in R3.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2020)

Ole Gunnar Solskjaer whining about the fixtures.  You're not the only ones you plum, get over yourself.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2020)

And Harry Maguire's pathetic dive.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2020)

not a single disgruntled Trump supporter being shown on any of the news i;ve watched last night..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 8, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Good news is Wee Man your room will be a bit bigger . 

Click to expand...

More to paint ☹😆


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 8, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Football. Stupid game.

The FA Cup. Stupid competition.

Marine FC. Stupid football team.
		
Click to expand...


Probably the wrong time to remind you I was there in November 1978 when my team Leatherhead beat you for the second time in five years       Seriously, I understand the loss.   We got done by a much lower team in the Surrey Cup final that year.


----------



## Dando (Nov 8, 2020)

Today being the 4th day out of 7 where I’ve been wide awake since 2am


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wallpaper stripping. There are 3 layers, thanks past occupiers, and they are coming off 1 at a time, no quicker 😠.
		
Click to expand...

I have that delight facing me in the coming weeks.  I papered over old and uneven plaster way back when we first moved in nearly 25yrs ago and have painted it quite a few times over the years. But now it is time for me to take it all off and get a new skim plaster applied... 

looking forward to it...👍


----------



## chrisd (Nov 8, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have that delight facing me in the coming weeks.  I papered over old and uneven plaster way back when we first moved in nearly 25yrs ago and have painted it quite a few times over the years. But now it is time for me to take it all off and get a new skim plaster applied...

looking forward to it...👍
		
Click to expand...

Hire a proper wallpaper stripper, they're not very expensive and do a great job and the hire ones being more of an industrial type will also push enough steam out to clean the walls as well. Just be careful if you do as any poor plaster will blow with the steam but then if it's bad enough to blow it needs repairing anyway. Also, steam enough for the wallpaper to get really wet as it'll come off much easier.


----------



## Dando (Nov 8, 2020)

Firework “night” lasting longer than a dfs sale


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			Firework “night” lasting longer than a dfs sale
		
Click to expand...

Still got Divali to come yet!


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 8, 2020)

Bikes with no lights or just using flashing lights. I encountered both last night. I've no objection to the flashing lights as long as there is a steady light with it, but I passed one with a steady + flashing light want one with only a flashing light. The steady light was far easier to spot.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 8, 2020)

The Arsenal Villa game being on telly, at 7.15 on a Sunday night. What a rubbish time for a game of footy. Luckily there are no fans to find their way home, but this is just flipping rubbish.


----------



## fundy (Nov 8, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The Arsenal Villa game being on telly, at 7.15 on a Sunday night. What a rubbish time for a game of footy. Luckily there are no fans to find their way home, but this is just flipping rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

not even on telly but on PPV too


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 8, 2020)

Use of the term "HID".

Any student of Arthur Daley would know that it should be "EI" as in 'Er indoors".

And anyway what is wrong with referring to "my partner/wife/husband "?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			not even on telly but on PPV too 

Click to expand...

Hadn't noticed that, but now you have pointed it out, I am definitely not watching.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2020)

Two and a half hours in Costco. Normal people's idea of shopping: let's make a list, then pop round and get the items on the list and get home. My wife's idea of shopping: let's make a list, then ignore it and instead make it our mission to cover every inch of floor space in every aisle in the entire bloody shop. Because you never know if you want a four-slice toaster, a basketball or a creepy Santa statue until you're looking at one I guess?


----------



## IainP (Nov 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Two and a half hours in Costco. Normal people's idea of shopping: let's make a list, then pop round and get the items on the list and get home. My wife's idea of shopping: let's make a list, then ignore it and instead make it our mission to cover every inch of floor space in every aisle in the entire bloody shop. Because you never know if you want a four-slice toaster, a basketball or a creepy Santa statue until you're looking at one I guess? 

Click to expand...

Ha, I thought one of the good things that had come out of the whole sorry situation was that usual "browser shoppers" had become more "hunter shoppers" (i.e. in, grab what you came for and leave).
Clearly you wife didn't receive the memo 🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Two and a half hours in Costco. Normal people's idea of shopping: let's make a list, then pop round and get the items on the list and get home. My wife's idea of shopping: let's make a list, then ignore it and instead make it our mission to cover every inch of floor space in every aisle in the entire bloody shop. Because you never know if you want a four-slice toaster, a basketball or a creepy Santa statue until you're looking at one I guess? 

Click to expand...

It's in the female gene. Go shopping and go around ten different places and back to the first one. Same in a supermarket. Ignore the list and trundle up and down each aisle. At least with Covid we've swapped to home delivery so that particular "joy" has gone


----------



## Slime (Nov 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ole Gunnar Solskjaer whining about the fixtures.  You're not the only ones you plum, get over yourself.
		
Click to expand...

He's not the only one!
*Liverpool manager Jurgen Klopp says the Premier League "has to change" its fixture scheduling, with Manchester City counterpart Pep Guardiola adding that players are not protected. *


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Our greenkeeper placing the tee markers right at the front of the tee areas , but not cutting the grass in front of the tees . 
Can takes ages to find tee pegs in long grass , especially when your tee peg doesn't spin back behind you .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ole Gunnar Solskjaer whining about the fixtures.  You're not the only ones you plum, get over yourself.
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			He's not the only one!
*Liverpool manager Jurgen Klopp says the Premier League "has to change" its fixture scheduling, with Manchester City counterpart Pep Guardiola adding that players are not protected. *

Click to expand...

And Klopp & Guardiola had said that yesterday before MOTD had they, when the comment was posted; or after today's game?  *At the time it was posted he was the only one!*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54866411

Heard anything from Lampard about it; despite having United away at 5.30pm, followed by a 5.55pm in Krasnador on the Wednesday and then away at Burnley the following Saturday?  Bit more travel & inconvenience than the home to Arsenal, away in Istanbul, away to Everton run that had Ole spitting his dummy out about "United being set up to fail."  Absolutely laughable. 



Blue in Munich said:



			And Harry Maguire's pathetic dive. 

Click to expand...

Any comment about that one, and the push that preceded it?


----------



## cliveb (Nov 8, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Use of the term "HID".

Any student of Arthur Daley would know that it should be "EI" as in 'Er indoors".
		
Click to expand...

Rumpole had it right: "SWMBO"


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And Klopp & Guardiola had said that yesterday before MOTD had they, when the comment was posted; or after today's game?  *At the time it was posted he was the only one!*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54866411

Heard anything from Lampard about it; despite having United away at 5.30pm, followed by a 5.55pm in Krasnador on the Wednesday and then away at Burnley the following Saturday?  Bit more travel & inconvenience than the home to Arsenal, away in Istanbul, away to Everton run that had Ole spitting his dummy out about "United being set up to fail."  Absolutely laughable.



*Any comment about that one, and the push that preceded it?*

Click to expand...

Is that the one where he was kicked by both the defender and the goalie?
Oh, yes, he pushed the 'keeper, it happens.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2020)

Slime said:



			Is that the one where he was kicked by both the defender and the goalie?
Oh, yes, he pushed the 'keeper, it happens.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that dive. Still no comment on his cheating then?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2020)

Slime said:



			Is that the one where he was kicked by both the defender and the goalie?
Oh, yes, he pushed the 'keeper, it happens.
		
Click to expand...

“It happens” 😂

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ws/harry-maguire-man-utd-everton-19243084.amp 
“felt a touch on my knee”


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2020)

According to every golf shop, website, twitter feed, personality, course and commentator it is, apparently Masters week.....
No..really..?
Tell me again, I haven't quite got the message......


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			According to every golf shop, website, twitter feed, personality, course and commentator it is, apparently Masters week.....
No..really..?
Tell me again, I haven't quite got the message......
		
Click to expand...

It's Masters week!!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It's Masters week!!
		
Click to expand...

You're on ignore


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			You're on ignore

Click to expand...

I was only doing what you asked. 😭😭


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 9, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Our greenkeeper placing the tee markers right at the front of the tee areas , but not cutting the grass in front of the tees .
Can takes ages to find tee pegs in long grass , especially when your tee peg doesn't spin back behind you .
		
Click to expand...

Get one of each type and tie 'em all together.  (Just a note, I DO NOT DO THIS, just know a few that do). My mate should do this as well, I've never known anyone loose as many tee as he does. He's even had to buy some!!!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 9, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Football. Stupid game.

The FA Cup. Stupid competition.

Marine FC. Stupid football team.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear oh dear. Can't wait for us to get back in to non-league and start beating those league teams in the cup again. LOL


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Hire a proper wallpaper stripper, they're not very expensive and do a great job and the hire ones being more of an industrial type will also push enough steam out to clean the walls as well. Just be careful if you do as any poor plaster will blow with the steam but then if it's bad enough to blow it needs repairing anyway. Also, steam enough for the wallpaper to get really wet as it'll come off much easier.
		
Click to expand...

I've got one of the inexpensive sort that I'll use to give it a go.  I'm usually pretty nifty getting wallpaper off - even when it's been painted over a good few times - but will certainly bear your suggestion in mind if the going gets tough


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've got one of the inexpensive sort that I'll use to give it a go.  I'm usually pretty nifty getting wallpaper off - even when it's been painted over a good few times - but will certainly bear your suggestion in mind if the going gets tough

Click to expand...

I used to own a hire business so bound to suggest hiring but they are generally much more efficient


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 9, 2020)

On early’s this week. Got home, walk the dogs. a bit damp outside and the dogs aren’t a fan so thought I’d take em to the pub. Then it hit me. 
Don’t see why pubs cant be open for a lad who likes to sit in a corner judging folk and procrastinating with his pups with a good mild.


----------



## IanM (Nov 9, 2020)

Played this morning.. one of our group has been after a M6 wood for months... finally got one while we were locked down....   get to 9th tee, out comes the 3 wood... massive OTT, divot and ball pops up 100 feet in the air.
Massive sky mark on it.  He nearly cried.... who was that repair place folk were recommending??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			According to every golf shop, website, twitter feed, personality, course and commentator it is, apparently Masters week.....
No..really..?
Tell me again, I haven't quite got the message......
		
Click to expand...

It's still Master's week.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's still Master's week. 

Click to expand...

You're on ignore as well.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			You're on ignore as well.....

Click to expand...

Then why are you replying; haven't you got anything better to do in Master's week?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Then why are you replying; haven't you got anything better to do in Master's week?
		
Click to expand...

Wait, what!
It's  Masters week..?
Why wasn't i told?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Wait, what!
It's  Masters week..?
Why wasn't i told?
		
Click to expand...

Probably cos you're baiting everyone - clearly a  Masters baiter


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Probably cos you're baiting everyone - clearly a  Masters baiter
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean I'm good at it


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Does that mean I'm good at it

Click to expand...

I dont give a toss !


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2020)

Warnings about dangerous bank fraud scams that are a load of rubbish but sound real - and only make folks panic...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Wait, what!
It's  Masters week..?
Why wasn't i told?
		
Click to expand...

That'll be amnesia again. I'm sure nursey will be around soon to help but in case it escapes your attention it's Masters week


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Warnings about dangerous bank fraud scams that are a load of rubbish but sound real - and only make folks panic...
		
Click to expand...

How exactly do you know they are a load of rubbish.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 9, 2020)

Bloody dog has fleas. And not just a couple! Now I’m all itchy!☹️


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Bloody dog has fleas. And not just a couple! Now I’m all itchy!☹️
		
Click to expand...

And, as if by magic, everyone who reads this will start itching....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've got one of the inexpensive sort that I'll use to give it a go.  I'm usually pretty nifty getting wallpaper off - even when it's been painted over a good few times - but will certainly bear your suggestion in mind if the going gets tough

Click to expand...


Someone told me once to always get the best stripper you can afford ……..


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			And, as if by magic, everyone who reads this will start itching....

Click to expand...

Only if they realise it's Masters' week.


----------



## fundy (Nov 9, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Only if they realise it's Masters' week.
		
Click to expand...

is it masters week, i wonder if anyones told Imurg........


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes, that dive. Still no comment on his cheating then?
		
Click to expand...

He was kicked, but he also dived. Yes, he cheated.
Every game players feel a touch and think it's their right to go down without actually being brought down by their opponent.
Well, that's cheating. There really is no other way of dressing it up.
Ironically, often a player is fouled and feels the only way of getting the free kick or penalty is to hit the deck.
Refs should award the free kick or penalty and also book the fouled player for diving.
But that's just my view on it.



Liverpoolphil said:



			“It happens” 😂

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ws/harry-maguire-man-utd-everton-19243084.amp
“felt a touch on my knee”
		
Click to expand...

As I said before, it happens.
Players push, (foul), other players all the time, I've never said otherwise.
It's not like I was calling for a penalty.
I'm not sure I really get what you are driving at with the 'felt a touch on my knee' quote.
He felt a touch on his knee but didn't think it was a penalty.
What's your point?


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 9, 2020)

Dogs that bark....3 hundred and 65 days a year !!!!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 9, 2020)

Slime said:



			He was kicked, but he also dived. Yes, he cheated.
Every game players feel a touch and think it's their right to go down without actually being brought down by their opponent.
Well, that's cheating. There really is no other way of dressing it up.
*Ironically, often a player is fouled and feels the only way of getting the free kick or penalty is to hit the deck.*
Refs should award the free kick or penalty and also book the fouled player for diving.
But that's just my view on it.
		
Click to expand...

As was shown in the Man City v Liverpool game where Sterling was fouled, tried to stay on his feet and didn't get the free kick. Liverpool then went up the other end where Mane was fouled, went down and got the penalty to let them take the lead.

To be clear - I'm not saying that it wasn't a penalty for the challenge on Mane as IMO it was a clear foul. I'm also not saying that Mane dived or went down too easily. Simply that if Sterling had gone down when he was fouled he would've got the free kick. He tried to stay on his feet and got nothing.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 9, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Football. Stupid game.

The FA Cup. Stupid competition.

Marine FC. Stupid football team.
		
Click to expand...

At least by losing in the 1st round to Marine we've saved ourselves the embarrassment of being knocked out in the 2nd round by Havant and Waterlooville.

Portsmouth v Kings Lynn Town (<--- fairly local and my brother used to play for them) is a great draw in round 2.


----------



## chellie (Nov 9, 2020)

Is there not a football thread?


----------



## fundy (Nov 9, 2020)

chellie said:



			Is there not a football thread?
		
Click to expand...


thats turned into quiz night   forums gone mad lol


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 9, 2020)

At least it's Masters week.


----------



## chellie (Nov 9, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			At least it's Masters week.
		
Click to expand...

Is it. I didn't know


----------



## chellie (Nov 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			thats turned into quiz night   forums gone mad lol
		
Click to expand...

I never look as can't be bothered with football.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 9, 2020)

Nicole Kidman, what have you done to your face? 🙈


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Nicole Kidman, what have you done to your face? 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse. Could have gone for the Lesley Ash trout lips


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Could be worse. Could have gone for the Lesley Ash trout lips
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that was really the look Lesley was after though. Bit of an accident.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Get one of each type and tie 'em all together.  (Just a note, I DO NOT DO THIS, just know a few that do). My mate should do this as well, I've never known anyone loose as many tee as he does. He's even had to buy some!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather they just cut the grass in front of the tees, BTW how long is a piece of string


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Nicole Kidman, what have you done to your face? 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I don't care, profile 22 maybe, private joke folks


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 9, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			At least it's Masters week.
		
Click to expand...




chellie said:



			Is it. I didn't know 

Click to expand...

Has anyone told @Imurg?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Bloody dog has fleas. And not just a couple! Now I’m all itchy!☹️
		
Click to expand...

Prioderm


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			At least it's Masters week.
		
Click to expand...

 Don't be a pathetic Masters baiter, only kidding pal


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 9, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I don't care, profile 22 maybe, private joke folks 

Click to expand...

😆😆😆


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 10, 2020)

A supermarket chain getting busier and busier, making a fortune and cutting staff hours to the point where there was no staff in a certain section available to complete the job.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 10, 2020)

Welsh people in the papers going out on the lash to celebrate the end of lock down.

Is this not how we got in this mess?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			A supermarket chain getting busier and busier, making a fortune and cutting staff hours to the point where there was no staff in a certain section available to complete the job.
		
Click to expand...

Fret ye not - there are 100s of thousands of newly redundant folks out there who'll be looking for any job at any pay to get off UC - or at least to supplement their UC...


----------



## bobmac (Nov 10, 2020)

The American media


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2020)

bobmac said:



			The American media
		
Click to expand...

Aye - just as well ours is nothing like theirs...


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Fret ye not - there are 100s of thousands of newly redundant folks out there who'll be looking for any job at any pay to get off UC - or at least to supplement their UC...
		
Click to expand...

Cutting HOURS, not HOURLY PAY !!!! 

There are no jobs available, where I work, just a load of very very hissed off staff. Even, down to the trolley collector who came in to work on Saturday afternoon to find NO trolleys available at the store entrance. He was proper annoyed. See, everyone thinks their job is important, and, they are. We are all pieces in a giant jigsaw.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 10, 2020)

The view from our office. We get the noise of grab loaders all day, and the cleaning lorry driving round in circles. 
On a dry day, we get all the cars in the car park coated in dust, and on a wet day, the road gets covered in clay.
Lovely.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 10, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The view from our office. We get the noise of grab loaders all day, and the cleaning lorry driving round in circles.
On a dry day, we get all the cars in the car park coated in dust, and on a wet day, the road gets covered in clay.
Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Must be nice having a window to look out of, no windows in my 'office' whatsoever.

Radioactive seagull shit on your car is no fun at all 

However its better on your car than being covered in it yourself which is a very real danger walking to and from the car park in summer


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 10, 2020)

Solicitors who insist on having forms printed and completed then returned by post. Haven't got a printer and can't use work's because I'm at home.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 10, 2020)

Masters week getting in the way of early black Friday promotions. I bet that annoys @Imurg too.


----------



## Dando (Nov 10, 2020)

Trapping yourself in the kitchen as you’ve decided to start cleaning the floor at the only way in/out


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Cutting HOURS, not HOURLY PAY !!!!

There are no jobs available, where I work, just a load of very very hissed off staff. Even, down to the trolley collector who came in to work on Saturday afternoon to find NO trolleys available at the store entrance. He was proper annoyed. See, everyone thinks their job is important, and, they are. We are all pieces in a giant jigsaw.
		
Click to expand...

...and I am guessing that no matter how hissed off many folks might be they are not that keen on resigning...

Seems to me that where in past times there'd be plenty of supermarket jobs as a result of turnover - current turnover is not going to be that high and vacancies for those seeking work are not going to be that plentiful...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2020)

"...so what...!" 

Remains as rude and disrespectful today as it was when I was seriously reprimanded by my dad way back then...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2020)

IPTV has been a bit dodgy recently so I've taken Sky up their offer of all Sports channels for £18 a month for the next 18 months.
I should be glad, no more faffing around with streams but I'm disappointed with myself that I've succumbed to the Sky offer 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			IPTV has been a bit dodgy recently so I've taken Sky up their offer of all Sports channels for £18 a month for the next 18 months.
I should be glad, no more faffing around with streams but I'm disappointed with myself that I've succumbed to the Sky offer 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Will you be set up in time for Masters week?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Will you be set up in time for Masters week?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, did it last night and it was up and running an hour later 🏌️


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and I am guessing that no matter how hissed off many folks might be they are not that keen on resigning...

Seems to me that where in past times there'd be plenty of supermarket jobs as a result of turnover - current turnover is not going to be that high and vacancies for those seeking work are not going to be that plentiful...
		
Click to expand...

Why would people resign in these times when jobs are scarce and income is precious,. I thought your sons predicament would highlight this. When times are hard people become *sometimes* become more accepting of difficult situations when the alternative is equally unpalatable


----------



## Piece (Nov 10, 2020)

Is it the snooker Masters this week, or some other sport?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why would people resign in these times when jobs are scarce and income is precious,. I thought your sons predicament would highlight this. When times are hard people become *sometimes* become more accepting of difficult situations when the alternative is equally unpalatable
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.  I could not agree with you more.  They are still there, but not quite as plentiful and lots of folks applying for them.


----------



## Slab (Nov 10, 2020)

rip-off retailers sticking their prices up trying to recover money lost during lockdown


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2020)

Slab said:



			rip-off retailers sticking their prices up trying to recover money lost during lockdown
		
Click to expand...


got to put the prices up to be able to knock em down for black friday


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2020)

The DVSA
Absolutely everything about them.
Worse than useless.


----------



## IainP (Nov 10, 2020)

Had Wolff being interviewed on the background, he was talking about watching moments on tv.

"When Louis made albatross,  oh my bad, I mean double eagle .."

🤮 separated by a common language
 😂🤣😂


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 10, 2020)

Matt Wolff doesn't speak English though. More um, you know, er, um, er, you know, and repeat.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2020)

Mrs in tears when she got home from taking eldest to preschool

Someone almost ran her and twins over. If she hadn't pushed the pram aside she says

People can be so careless


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 11, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Mrs in tears when she got home from taking eldest to preschool

Someone almost ran her and twins over. If she hadn't pushed the pram aside she says

People can be so careless
		
Click to expand...

That is so scary - must have brought you both out in a cold sweat. The world sadly has many people totally immersed in themselves and their needs.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			That is so scary - must have brought you both out in a cold sweat. The world sadly has many people totally immersed in themselves and their needs.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily during school run one of us is at home doing jobs to keep the house ticking over 

She came home and cried into my shoulder which with my wife being such a scary hard arse was very weird lol


----------



## banjofred (Nov 11, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Mrs in tears when she got home from taking eldest to preschool

Someone almost ran her and twins over. If she hadn't pushed the pram aside she says

People can be so careless
		
Click to expand...

This same kind of random/almost disaster is why I stopped cycling. I just had *way* too many close calls.....almost on a daily basis.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 11, 2020)

I felt a slight twinge in my right knee yesterday nearing the end of the round, today I'm in agony and can hardly walk or put any weight on it


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2020)

The group of school kids who were having a chat by a zebra crossing.


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2020)

The idiot cycling towards me when I was driving the correct way down a one way street!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2020)

Realising I've been walking around all day with a split in one of my shoes. Shame as they were really comfy and in good nick aside from the split. No idea what I did that on


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2020)

The new LP washing Machine, thought i could hear a stange noise, i had, it was that bloddy thing playing a tune


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

Next door having their front room decorated..
No idea what the hell is going on but he's been drilling/grinding/sanding or whatever for 3 days solid...the sound is starting to make my teeth hurt...


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			The new LP washing Machine, thought i could hear a stange noise, i had, it was that bloddy thing playing a tune
		
Click to expand...

A Liverpoolphil washing machine!!
What was the tune? Was it YNWA?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2020)

Slime said:



			A Liverpoolphil washing machine!!
What was the tune? Was it YNWA?
		
Click to expand...

sorry that was a typo, it should be LG


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			sorry that was a typo, it should be LG

Click to expand...

Phew!


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2020)

The current TV advert for The Voice.
'Tune in this Sa'urday for the final of The Voice Twenny Twenny'.
Don't they teach people to speak properly any more?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 12, 2020)

Slime said:



			The current TV advert for The Voice.
'Tune in this Sa'urday for the final of The Voice Twenny Twenny'.
Don't they teach people to speak properly any more?
		
Click to expand...

They learn it from American tv programmes and the innerned


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 12, 2020)

Scruffy and slovenly individuals at Remembrance Day commemorations...if you are going to attend please just take a bit of care about your demeanor and your appearance as best you are able


----------



## banjofred (Nov 12, 2020)

bobmac said:



			They learn it from American tv programmes and the innerned
		
Click to expand...

*'Tune in this Sa'urday for the final of The Voice Twenny Twenny'.  *Jeez....you can blame the Americans for a lot of things....but that sentence isn't one of them.


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2020)

Extinction Rebellion.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2020)

can i just reiterate, that this thread is for people to post their random irritations, not to judge others on what irritates them.


----------



## IainP (Nov 12, 2020)

banjofred said:



*'Tune in this Sa'urday for the final of The Voice Twenny Twenny'.  *Jeez....you can blame the Americans for a lot of things....but that sentence isn't one of them.
		
Click to expand...

Ha yes. He meant to put US Americans, don't want to blame all the Americas 😉
Actually you may know the geography, obviously a big place but do you agree there is section where the letter "t" doesn't seem to exist - where they drink a glass of "warder"?
I read his comment as "blame" to those who pick it up rather than those in the programmes.
But still probably unfair 😁


----------



## banjofred (Nov 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			Ha yes. He meant to put US Americans, don't want to blame all the Americas 😉
Actually you may know the geography, obviously a big place but do you agree there is section where the letter "t" doesn't seem to exist - where they drink a glass of "warder"?
I read his comment as "blame" to those who pick it up rather than those in the programmes.
But still probably unfair 😁
		
Click to expand...

In my neck of the woods (N Yorkshire), the "t" (and a lot of other words/letters) get left out of sentences. I used to live out in the boonies a bit and one of my neighbors was an older Yorkshire farmer I would talk to once in a while.....holly cow.....that was a tough conversation to follow. There aren't very people around who talk like that anymore.

I think maybe the Boston accent might drop the t.....and well.....most of the word and just go with "wada". I'm a Washington state boy.....our speaking skills are impeccable. I still say "crick" instead of creek though...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 12, 2020)

Slovenly pronunciation of 'to' as in "I'm going ti the shops".  Seems to be spreading...just irritates


----------



## Neilds (Nov 12, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Slovenly pronunciation of 'to' as in "I'm going ti the shops".  Seems to be spreading...just irritates 

Click to expand...

Yorkshire folk would miss out the ‘the’ as well, would just be “going t’shops“ 😃😃


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ever moving goal posts!


----------



## NearHull (Nov 12, 2020)

Whilst we are on the subject of speech irritations like, I get irritated like, when people, like add like unnecessarily like. I’m certainly glad like, that I’m not afflicted like with like, like.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

NearHull said:



			Whilst we are on the subject of speech irritations like, I get irritated like, when people, like add like unnecessarily like. I’m certainly glad like, that I’m not afflicted like with like, like.
		
Click to expand...

Like..have a like


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 12, 2020)

Slime said:



			Extinction Rebellion.
		
Click to expand...

This time last year they were disrupting the centre of London whilst the NFL was in town.  I was filming with a TV crew on one of the open-top buses and a group of fans when we stopped near Trafalgar Square.  They all saw the camera crew and started behaving like morons trying to get themselves noticed and covered.  There is a tremendous out-take where you hear me look over at them and yell "get a bleeping job you so-and-sos."  I'll leave to guess what was actually said.  But my NFL producer was crying laughing at the footage - of course it never made the film but it's for sure at the front of the out-takes reel.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Like..have a like

Click to expand...

People who say man after every sentence.   One of my co-hosts does it all the time man, like it was a great play man, they really need to win this weekend man.   Does my damn head in like.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 12, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who say man after every sentence.   One of my co-hosts does it all the time man, like it was a great play man, they really need to win this weekend man.   Does my damn head in like.
		
Click to expand...

Like...have a like..Man..


----------



## Dando (Nov 12, 2020)

people who retweet things and "'@" you as they want to win a new driver!

you know who you are!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 12, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Yorkshire folk would miss out the ‘the’ as well, would just be “going t’shops“ 😃😃
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely allowable as a dialect...


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 12, 2020)

HR using the noun context as a verb, it just grates and takes my mind away from any message that they want to deliver.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 12, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This time last year they were disrupting the centre of London whilst the NFL was in town.  I was filming with a TV crew on one of the open-top buses and a group of fans when we stopped near Trafalgar Square.  They all saw the camera crew and started behaving like morons trying to get themselves noticed and covered.  There is a tremendous out-take where you hear me look over at them and yell "get a bleeping job you so-and-sos."  I'll leave to guess what was actually said.  But my NFL producer was crying laughing at the footage - of course it never made the film but it's for sure at the front of the out-takes reel.
		
Click to expand...

Wont believe it if you dont post it here 😁😁


----------



## banjofred (Nov 12, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Yorkshire folk would miss out the ‘the’ as well, would just be “going t’shops“ 😃😃
		
Click to expand...

And the second g most likely. Keep it simple....I like it. Gives the place character. Unlike those mamby pamby southerners with their proper talk....."Money Jerry"!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who say man after every sentence.   One of my co-hosts does it all the time man, like it was a great play man, they really need to win this weekend man.   Does my damn head in like.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry ma man,  my bad man


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			HR using the noun context as a verb, it just grates and takes my mind away from any message that they want to deliver.
		
Click to expand...

Anything our HR send out at the moment is grating. And time consuming and barely relevant. Seems half working from home and in some sort of internet Bermuda triangle and those that are in moaning they are drowning


----------



## banjofred (Nov 12, 2020)

£1.7 billion to tunnel around Stonehenge.....maybe there are more important things.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2020)

banjofred said:



			£1.7 billion to tunnel around Stonehenge.....maybe there are more important things.
		
Click to expand...

This story has got a lot of coverage and I think it was only a matter of time before a tunnel plan was accepted


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			The new LP washing Machine, thought i could hear a stange noise, i had, it was that bloddy thing playing a tune
		
Click to expand...

Set speed to 33 1/3rd RPM , should be good for your old LPs


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Set speed to 33 1/3rd RPM , should be good for your old LPs
		
Click to expand...

it sounds like the ice cream man is coming down the road, keeps getting my hopes up, the bugger never comes down here


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 12, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			it sounds like the ice cream man is coming down the road, keeps getting my hopes up, the bugger never comes down here
		
Click to expand...

We got the same machine, the Direct Drive that's no quieter than the belt driven one.
The start up and end tones are bloody annoying and I am yet to find how to switch them off.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This story has got a lot of coverage and I think it was only a matter of time before a tunnel plan was accepted
		
Click to expand...

So....to make the "whoever people" happy....let's spend £1.7Billion (Billion...more than a million....lots) to make it quieter around Stonehenge. Huh? Country hurting like heck for money...but let's spend money so Stonehenge will look/sound better? Madness. Next step....there is too much wind around St Andrews, let's build a £3Billion wind break to make it quieter/nicer/more pleasant to play golf there.


----------



## drdel (Nov 12, 2020)

banjofred said:



			So....to make the "whoever people" happy....let's spend £1.7Billion (Billion...more than a million....lots) to make it quieter around Stonehenge. Huh? Country hurting like heck for money...but let's spend money so Stonehenge will look/sound better? Madness. Next step....there is too much wind around St Andrews, let's build a £3Billion wind break to make it quieter/nicer/more pleasant to play golf there.
		
Click to expand...

The cash does not vanish it feeds the economy! Jobs, VAT etc?..


----------



## banjofred (Nov 12, 2020)

drdel said:



			The cash does not vanish it feeds the economy! Jobs, VAT etc?..
		
Click to expand...

So let's build a giant zip line from the North of the UK to the South. What the heck....it's not a waste of money.....think of all the jobs it will provide!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 12, 2020)

banjofred said:



			So let's build a giant zip line from the North of the UK to the South. What the heck....it's not a waste of money.....think of all the jobs it will provide!!!
		
Click to expand...

Banjo calm down

The area around SH is regularly gridlocked at peak times , the options are to go around it, or under it, it will have been costed and decided that the tunnel is the better option in terms of cost and environmentals

A new bypass would cost loads in terms of the purchase of land, and it’s a much bigger job.
The tunnel is a more compact option, the spoil can be used elsewhere.

And it will also provide construction jobs

At the end of the day, it’s just another infrastructure project


----------



## Neilds (Nov 12, 2020)

banjofred said:



			So....to make the "whoever people" happy....let's spend £1.7Billion (Billion...more than a million....lots) to make it quieter around Stonehenge. Huh? Country hurting like heck for money...but let's spend money so Stonehenge will look/sound better? Madness. Next step....there is too much wind around St Andrews, let's build a £3Billion wind break to make it quieter/nicer/more pleasant to play golf there.
		
Click to expand...

And what’s the betting it costs more than 1.7 billion? I bet they have nearly spent that already on all the consultations, etc


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 12, 2020)

Nope, can't post that.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Nope, can't post that.
		
Click to expand...

I agree...too political....I will delete my post....


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2020)

different rules for different people


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2020)

estate agents


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 12, 2020)

Crown coming loose great timing


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 12, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I agree...too political....I will delete my post....
		
Click to expand...

It's just I was going to post something, decided not to, but don't seem to be able to not post, unless I post something.

That could be my random irritation.


----------



## woofers (Nov 12, 2020)

People ordering in cafes, bars, restaurants, shops etc who say “can I get...” instead of “can I have...” (or even “may I have....)


----------



## IainP (Nov 12, 2020)

woofers said:



			People ordering in cafes, bars, restaurants, shops etc who say “can I get...” instead of “can I have...” (or even “may I have....)
		
Click to expand...

Do you hope that one day the person serving replies "I don't know, can you?"


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 13, 2020)

IainP said:



			Do you hope that one day the person serving replies "I don't know, can you?"
		
Click to expand...

 Would be a silly thing to do as it’s perfectly fine to ask a question using the word can instead of may, albeit it’s less formal.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 13, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			We got the same machine, the Direct Drive that's no quieter than the belt driven one.
The start up and end tones are bloody annoying and I am yet to find how to switch them off.
		
Click to expand...

luckily i got the blame for braking the last one so not allowed to touch this one


----------



## Slab (Nov 13, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			...The area around SH is regularly gridlocked at peak times , the options are to go around it, or under it, it will have been costed and decided that the tunnel is the better option in terms of cost and environmentals

A new bypass would cost loads in terms of the purchase of land, and it’s a much bigger job.
The tunnel is a more compact option, the spoil can be used elsewhere.

And it will also provide construction jobs

At the end of the day, it’s just another infrastructure project
		
Click to expand...

They could just move the stones somewhere else! 
(see its that out of the box, blue sky thinking that's lacking in todays world where you are all trying to fix problems instead of just getting rid of the thing causing the problem) 




p.s any analogy readers draw into getting shot of certain 'problem' forum members is not my fault!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 13, 2020)

Slab said:



			They could just move the stones somewhere else!
(see its that out of the box, blue sky thinking that's lacking in todays world where you are all trying to fix problems instead of just getting rid of the thing causing the problem) 




p.s any analogy readers draw into getting shot of certain 'problem' forum members is not my fault! 

Click to expand...

Use them as hardcore for the new road/tunnel


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 13, 2020)

Slab said:



			They could just move the stones somewhere else!
(see its that out of the box, blue sky thinking that's lacking in todays world where you are all trying to fix problems instead of just getting rid of the thing causing the problem) 

p.s any analogy readers draw into getting shot of certain 'problem' forum members is not my fault! 

Click to expand...

Or, just put the roof back on the stones, and then you have your tunnel anyway. Two birds with one stone & all that ..


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 13, 2020)

As someone moving down to Devon, I do the A303 regularly and will do in the future coming back up to visit family.  The tunnel would be a godsend to stop all the morons who slow right down or even block the road whilst they take pictures.   The tunnel would mean better facilities for Stonehenge making it easier to visit.  And yet the tree-huggers and new Earthers of course want to stop any kind of progress.  Remember all the complaints about building the Hindhead tunnel?    It has made life easier for everyone especially the locals.   I still remember a late 70s version of the tree-huggers trying to stop the M25 being built around Leatherhead.   Can you imagine the roads without it?

Just build the damn thing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2020)

Slime said:



			The current TV advert for The Voice.
'Tune in this Sa'urday for the final of The Voice Twenny Twenny'.
Don't they teach people to speak properly any more?
		
Click to expand...

I've just seen this promo 😱. What makes it worse, if possible, is that it sounds forced and false. It's a deliberate, and feeble, attempt to appeal to yoof. Emma Willis is 44, not 16 🙄


----------



## Slab (Nov 13, 2020)

“It is important, you can save your season. Stop reacting we need to act. Its about desire, nothing else”: Thierry Henry MLS Manager…. “Oh and if that doesn’t work just cheat your way to a goal” : Thierry Henry Flawed Player 


Idiot!


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 13, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Would be a silly thing to do as it’s perfectly fine to ask a question using the word can instead of may, albeit it’s less formal.
		
Click to expand...

He's talking about the use of get as opposed to have.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 13, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			He's talking about the use of get as opposed to have.
		
Click to expand...

That isn’t what the follow up post was about.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 13, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			That isn’t what the follow up post was about.
		
Click to expand...

Its OK, I see you've not understood what was being said.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 13, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Its OK, I see you've not understood what was being said.
		
Click to expand...

It’s very clear that Iain is referencing the old school days thing when a teacher would try to get you to say “May I...?” instead of “Can I...?”, implying that using “Can I...?” is a question of the ability to do something rather than the allowance to do something.


----------



## Dando (Nov 13, 2020)

having a reminder on my work Outlook that i am supposed to be playing Princes on Monday.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 13, 2020)

Great result for Scotland last night, really pleased for them.

Are footballers/ Clubs exempt from COVID restrictions both on and off the field?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			As someone moving down to Devon, I do the A303 regularly and will do in the future coming back up to visit family.  The tunnel would be a godsend to stop all the morons who slow right down or even block the road whilst they take pictures.   The tunnel would mean better facilities for Stonehenge making it easier to visit.  And yet the tree-huggers and new Earthers of course want to stop any kind of progress.  *Remember all the complaints about building the Hindhead tunnel?  *  It has made life easier for everyone especially the locals.   I still remember a late 70s version of the tree-huggers trying to stop the M25 being built around Leatherhead.   Can you imagine the roads without it?

Just build the damn thing.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes.  And putting aside the bottleneck that was the A3 at The Devil's Punchbowl, the drive from Farnham to Haslemere via Hindhead is these days usually hassle free.


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 13, 2020)

banjofred said:



			£1.7 billion to tunnel around Stonehenge.....maybe there are more important things.
		
Click to expand...

Better idea than H2 imo


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh yes.  And putting aside the bottleneck that was the A3 at The Devil's Punchbowl, the drive from Farnham to Haslemere via Hindhead is these days usually hassle free.
		
Click to expand...

And Hindhead itself is much prettier now - remember pre-tunnel, all of the old buildings down to the mini-roundabout were always covered in the usual filth that you get from a busy road.  With the tunnel, the buildings are much cleaner and the better for it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

Patster1969 said:



			And Hindhead itself is much prettier now - remember pre-tunnel, all of the old buildings down to the mini-roundabout were always covered in the usual filth that you get from a busy road.  With the tunnel, the buildings are much cleaner and the better for it.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - a rather pleasant stop-off at the NT cafe and viewpoint with pleasant walks taking in - in part - the covered old A3,


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed - a rather pleasant stop-off at the NT cafe and viewpoint with pleasant walks taking in - in part - the covered old A3,
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, very pleasant now - I also get a slight bit of childish excitement approaching & driving through the tunnel. I should probably grow up a bit


----------



## Italian outcast (Nov 13, 2020)

Slab said:



			They could just move the stones somewhere else!
(see its that out of the box, blue sky thinking that's lacking in todays world where you are all trying to fix problems instead of just getting rid of the thing causing the problem) 




p.s any analogy readers draw into getting shot of certain 'problem' forum members is not my fault! 

Click to expand...

...back to Wales

RETURN THE STONES


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

Patster1969 said:



			Absolutely, very pleasant now - I also get a slight bit of childish excitement approaching & driving through the tunnel. I should probably grow up a bit 

Click to expand...

I know exactly how you feel.  We don't go through it very often - but every time we do...bit like the funny little thrill I still get on the rare occasion when I go through the Clyde Tunnel - takes me back to when it was built and the wonder of it all...


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2020)

Facebook, Instagram, Twitter etc..
Too much fake news, too many rumours being spread, too many keyboard warriors, too much cyber bullying etc., etc..


----------



## cliveb (Nov 13, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			As someone moving down to Devon, I do the A303 regularly and will do in the future coming back up to visit family.  The tunnel would be a godsend to stop all the morons who slow right down or even block the road whilst they take pictures.
		
Click to expand...

If the primary objective is to stop motorists slowing down to look at the stones, it would be much cheaper to just build a wall so that you can't see Stonehenge from the A303.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 13, 2020)

People who don’t practise what they preach!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2020)

cliveb said:



			If the primary objective is to stop motorists slowing down to look at the stones, it would be much cheaper to just build a wall so that you can't see Stonehenge from the A303.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, that is an engineers answer. Simple and effective. 

If that happens can we please have the remaining money up here to dual the A1 fully and the A69 across to Carlisle? I'm sure that tunnel would cover the cost of both 🙄


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The DVSA
Absolutely everything about them.
Worse than useless.
		
Click to expand...

Proof..as if it were needed.
A Government Agency that can't read a communication informing them of how long they are to suspend driving tests and lessons.
They put out a statement saying tests and lessons were suspended from 5th November to 2nd December....further on it says they will restart on 2nd December. 
Sadly, according to the Government, restrictions apply up to and including 2nd December....
Having already peed off thousands who have had tests moved to March/April they have now done the same to people who had tests on the 2nd.
Some of these people contacted DVSA in the last couple of days and were assured their tests would go ahead. 
They are utterly useless and aren't even issuing an apology for getting dates wrong..
I hope, but doubt, heads will roll, they've been completely ineffective during the pandemic. 
If only I didn't have to deal with them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2020)

Slime said:



			Facebook, Instagram, Twitter etc..
Too much fake news, too many rumours being spread, too many keyboard warriors, too much cyber bullying etc., etc..
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like here on a bad day


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sounds like here everyday
		
Click to expand...

Edited


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 13, 2020)

People who start something and then don’t finish it...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			People who start something and then don’t finish it...
		
Click to expand...

...instead walk away leaving someone else to clear up the mess?


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 13, 2020)

cliveb said:



			If the primary objective is to stop motorists slowing down to look at the stones, it would be much cheaper to just build a wall so that you can't see Stonehenge from the A303.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and make the Druids pay for it! 😁


----------



## banjofred (Nov 13, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Yeah and make the Druids pay for it! 😁
		
Click to expand...

Oh sure...more taxes!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2020)

Fish said:



			Edited
		
Click to expand...

That was going to be my reply but to be fair at them moment it's not too bad a place and peeps seem relatively chilled. Thank heavens for the golf


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...instead walk away leaving someone else to clear up the mess?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly but it is common practice


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 13, 2020)

Michael Buble performing local to me in July next year. Had a look at tickets and thought I'd treat my mum and Mrs Colch. £175 (+ £17.50 service charge) per ticket for a standing area. £385 for the two of them and they don't even get a seat to sit on.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 13, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Michael Buble performing local to me in July next year. Had a look at tickets and thought I'd treat my mum and Mrs Colch. £175 (+ £17.50 service charge) per ticket for a standing area. £385 for the two of them and they don't even get a seat to sit on.
		
Click to expand...

So it should be. It's a tax on people who want to suffer through a terrible singer performing a terrible repertoire.


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Michael Buble performing local to me in July next year. Had a look at tickets and thought I'd treat my mum and Mrs Colch. £175 (+ £17.50 service charge) per ticket for a standing area. £385 for the two of them and they don't even get a seat to sit on.
		
Click to expand...


wow xmas been moved to July next year


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 13, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Michael Buble performing local to me in July next year. Had a look at tickets and thought I'd treat my mum and Mrs Colch. £175 (+ £17.50 service charge) per ticket for a standing area. £385 for the two of them and they don't even get a seat to sit on.
		
Click to expand...

He's a good singer but  quite boring, I couldn't listen to him for too long, sitting or standing.


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 13, 2020)

Dando said:



			Today being the 4th day out of 7 where I’ve been wide awake since 2am
		
Click to expand...

Normally follows 3 lie ins......


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 13, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Normally follows 3 lie ins......
		
Click to expand...

 Put on a Michael Buble LP, that'll send you to sleep


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 14, 2020)

French cars.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 14, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Put on a Michael Buble LP, that'll send you to sleep 

Click to expand...

Am I the only one in here with good musical taste?


----------



## Tongo (Nov 14, 2020)

Black Friday. 

Will be the irritation of every day until the end of the month.


----------



## IainP (Nov 14, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Am I the only one in here with good musical taste?
		
Click to expand...

You are the only one here with _your_ musical taste 😉👍


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 14, 2020)

People saying they have got parcel tracking and it not working so we have no idea where the damn thing is ..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 14, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Put on a Michael Buble LP, that'll send you to sleep 

Click to expand...

...though his Mrs wouldn’t 😳


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 14, 2020)

Saw Michael Buble at the  O2 a couple of years ago and my wife was obviously enthralled. I wasn't bothered but he is a great performer.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 14, 2020)

Idiots who block roundabouts because their exit route is not clear, but they pull forward anyway, and grid lock the whole thing.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2020)

Was just finishing last night's garlic pizza bread for a bite to eat and felt something crunch under my teeth - spat the mouthful out and saw two shards of broken glass! That's not what you want really.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Was just finishing last night's garlic pizza bread for a bite to eat and felt something crunch under my teeth - spat the mouthful out and saw two shards of broken glass! That's not what you want really. 

Click to expand...

I was sure you were going to say you'd broken a tooth - which would be worse! How the hell they got glass in a pizza though?!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I was sure you were going to say you'd broken a tooth - which would be worse! How the hell they got glass in a pizza though?!
		
Click to expand...

No idea. I've sent a report to the local food standards agency! Didn't bother contacting the restaurant as I'm sure they'd just deny it. Impossible to prove that I didn't make the whole thing up. I assume they make the dough on a counter, someone must have broken a glass and it's not been swept up properly. Lucky I didn't cut my tongue (don't think I have).


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			No idea. I've sent a report to the local food standards agency! Didn't bother contacting the restaurant as I'm sure they'd just deny it. Impossible to prove that I didn't make the whole thing up. I assume they make the dough on a counter, someone must have broken a glass and it's not been swept up properly. *Lucky I didn't cut my tongue *(don't think I have).
		
Click to expand...

Well, I hope you didn't swallow any because there's only one real exit!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2020)

A story from one of my lecturers at college..
He was at Uni and lived in a house with 4 others.
One day, he dropped a big jar of Nescafe 
Being an impoverished student he swept it up and redeployed it into the recently emptied jar.
Then came the summer and the house was vacated for a couple of months and he returned a week later than the others 
He was immediately told of the coffees they made which, mysteriously, had bits of glass in them.
They had immediately got on to Nescafe customer service who had quickly despatched a large hamper full of various goodies as recompense. 
He didn't let on until several months later...just in case.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 14, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Am I the only one in here with good musical taste?
		
Click to expand...

At least you haven't got covis


bobmac said:



			Am I the only one in here with good musical taste?
		
Click to expand...

Taste lol, he's good for a few songs but they tend to be all much the same .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 15, 2020)

Those expressing great and knowing wisdom after the event...


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 15, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Those expressing great and knowing wisdom after the event...
		
Click to expand...

I told you so ,


----------



## bobmac (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 15, 2020)

bobmac said:



View attachment 33553

Click to expand...

He is a hero not often listened to, allowing the same old errors to re-occur. Often paid homage to with phrases like “lessons learned “ but never acted on .. Highlight a major process issue like letting purchase make decisions on piece price and that is ignored or asking people to make decisions to lock in development timing and quality.. will always be ignored and when Captain Hindsight points this out with little no evidence to contradict him/her it goes down like a proverbial s@** sandwich 🤦‍♂️ So Captain Hindsight is a much maligned hero.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

2 today

1, my pressure washer won't work. I've tried running water through it, online advice suggests a possible air lock, but that hasn't worked. It may well be dead but it hasn't had that much use.

The previous owner of the house fitted a child safety device on one of the bedroom windows. It prevents it opening more than about 10cm. It's a spare room so I haven't attempted to do anything about it previously. We are currently redecorating the room and so I decided to sort this out. I've seen every YouTube video out there, I can't crack it 😠.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Definitely child safe, then! 

Click to expand...

Sadly so


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			2 today

1, my pressure washer won't work. I've tried running water through it, online advice suggests a possible air lock, but that hasn't worked. It may well be dead but it hasn't had that much use.
		
Click to expand...

Karcher?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			2 today

1, my pressure washer won't work. I've tried running water through it, online advice suggests a possible air lock, but that hasn't worked. It may well be dead but it hasn't had that much use.

The previous owner of the house fitted a child safety device on one of the bedroom windows. It prevents it opening more than about 10cm. It's a spare room so I haven't attempted to do anything about it previously. We are currently redecorating the room and so I decided to sort this out. I've seen every YouTube video out there,* I can't crack it* 😠.
		
Click to expand...

Bigger hammer. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Karcher?
		
Click to expand...

Yup


Blue in Munich said:



			Bigger hammer. 

You're welcome. 

Click to expand...

To destroy it or fix it? If fix it then hit it where?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yup


To destroy it or fix it? If fix it then hit it where?
		
Click to expand...

It's the standard "engineering" response when something won't shift.  

Got a photograph of it?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2020)

When my Karcher failed, it was actually the hose pipe connection. It had a non return valve on it, so when disconnected it didn't pour water everywhere, but when connected didn't allow enough flow. Fine to bleed the Karcher, but not ok with power on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 15, 2020)

That I only twigged yesterday that the reason one of our gutters has been overflowing (for years) is not that the gutter didnt have the right ‘fall’ (that I have tried to sort many times) but that the downpipe was blocked.  And so today I released the down pipe from the wall and a 1ft plug of ’detritus’ fell out the bottom followed by 8ft of water.

Sometimes the most obvious thing that could be wrong is just what is wrong...but sometimes we just cannot see the obvious answer as we are blinded to it by what we think the answer must be.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 15, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Karcher?
		
Click to expand...

Bless you!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's the standard "engineering" response when something won't shift. 

Got a photograph of it?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



View attachment 33558

Click to expand...

I meant the window lock, as per the original quote.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I meant the window lock, as per the original quote.
		
Click to expand...

Oops. Pics top and bottom


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Oops. Pics top and bottom

View attachment 33559
View attachment 33560

Click to expand...

Photo above is the bottom one on mine.  
That's the bottom one on mine.  As you open it, the arrangement on the left slides to the right (the two rivet heads on the black plastic plate) as there is nothing in the channel to obstruct it.

On yours you've got the arrangement that sits in the channel that I'm guessing prevents it sliding any further, but there is not an obvious way to remove it, apart from the aforementioned larger hammer.  even if you did you would only get as far as the pair of cross headed screws (although that may be far enough).  Window fitters forum?

Sorry that's not more help.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Photo above is the bottom one on mine. 
That's the bottom one on mine.  As you open it, the arrangement on the left slides to the right (the two rivet heads on the black plastic plate) as there is nothing in the channel to obstruct it.

On yours you've got the arrangement that sits in the channel that I'm guessing prevents it sliding any further, but there is not an obvious way to remove it, apart from the aforementioned larger hammer.  even if you did you would only get as far as the pair of cross headed screws (although that may be far enough).  Window fitters forum?

Sorry that's not more help.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks anyway. At least I know now that I'm not missing anything obvious.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks anyway. At least I know now that I'm not missing anything obvious.
		
Click to expand...

I'm almost wondering if it is a factory fit item?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks anyway. At least I know now that I'm not missing anything obvious.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing at the other end of the window...?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks anyway. At least I know now that I'm not missing anything obvious.
		
Click to expand...






Anything like that on it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nothing at the other end of the window...?
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't open far enough to be able to see.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It doesn't open far enough to be able to see.
		
Click to expand...

I thinks that's a no as you should se this at the other end looking at the angle in your photos;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:








Anything like that on it?
		
Click to expand...

I'll check that out 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I thinks that's a no as you should se this at the other end looking at the angle in your photos;







Click to expand...

That opens much further than ours does. I suspect I will have to speak to a window person. Maybe something else is at play.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That opens much further than ours does. I suspect I will have to speak to a window person. Maybe something else is at play.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well, tried & failed.   Good luck.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2020)

I really really really want to go and play golf tomorrow


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2020)

Very frustrated today 

Just got call my pre planned op tomorrow is cancelled Dr is self isolating . These things happen 

I'd planned it well to happen whilst I was off on leave so didn't need to go sick 

Now I'll have to go sick in January or feb 

Nevermind just feel bad on work.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2020)

Had My Samsung smart TV 6 years 

During masters it developed an issue with the colours 

Found out it's a problem that's expensive to fix 

New TV ordered

Annoying


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 17, 2020)

Had to change the battery in the wife’s mk3 focus this evening, a job that was much more complicated than it needs to be. Ended up having to take half the air intake system out to gain access.

Gone are the days of undoing 2 bolts to get the battery out in my old mk1 golf


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 17, 2020)

Only a mild annoyance. Its that time of year when there seems to be a constant draft in the house. It usually starts around the time that Strictly appears on the TV. Mrs Hobbit is a keen dancer/keep fit/gym bunny. She's often seen wafting her arms around, fingers contorted into some weird Tik-Tak bookie's hand signal. Its like living next to a demonic wind farm.

And if you walk into a room at the wrong time you risk losing an eye! No doubt she'll be asking me to take up dancing again... seriously, if you've seen Bambi on ice you've got a fair idea of my level of co-ordination. Catch me at the wrong moment and I look like an S&M Tellytubby having an epileptic fit.

Ah well, at least all the ornaments have been packed away for the impending move.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 17, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Only a mild annoyance. Its that time of year when there seems to be a constant draft in the house. It usually starts around the time that Strictly appears on the TV. Mrs Hobbit is a keen dancer/keep fit/gym bunny. She's often seen wafting her arms around, fingers contorted into some weird Tik-Tak bookie's hand signal. Its like living next to a demonic wind farm.

And if you walk into a room at the wrong time you risk losing an eye! No doubt she'll be asking me to take up dancing again... seriously, if you've seen Bambi on ice you've got a fair idea of my level of co-ordination. Catch me at the wrong moment and I look like an S&M Tellytubby having an epileptic fit.

Ah well, at least all the ornaments have been packed away for the impending move.
		
Click to expand...

You’d have thought that with your huge feet and low centre of gravity you’d be quite stable 😂😂😎


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2020)

Lewis Hamilton named most influential black person.
Why not just most influential person?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Lewis Hamilton named most influential black person.
Why not just most influential person?
		
Click to expand...

Because he may not be..?


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Lewis Hamilton named most influential black person.
Why not just most influential person?
		
Click to expand...

The most influential or the most irritating?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 18, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Lewis Hamilton named most influential black person.
Why not just most influential person?
		
Click to expand...

I sit back and wait with baited breath for the announcement in the media of the most influential white person.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 18, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I sit back and wait with baited breath for the announcement in the media of the most influential white person.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe when white people have experienced system racial oppression for centuries this will happen but for now... nah, no real need.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I sit back and wait with baited breath for the announcement in the media of the most influential white person.
		
Click to expand...

why ? 

Are you that closed minded you can’t understand ?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 18, 2020)

The NHS again. It’s hell bent on irritating me. From the hospital, the trust, and the four gp surgeries I’ve had to deal with the past sixteen months. 
Gave them the benefit of the doubt this morning - it failed again. 
High time it was privatised IMO.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 18, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I sit back and wait with baited breath for the announcement in the media of the most influential white person.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t stop there, where’s the most influential Asian? Most influential Jew, Muslim and Christian. Most influential person of the Channel Islands??
More division please!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2020)

How woke this place has become.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 18, 2020)

Slime said:



			The most influential or the most irritating? 

Click to expand...

Too many others in contention for that title.

Most of them seem to post on here.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 18, 2020)

I made the best tasting eggs I have had in ages, perfect throughout.

I didn’t time how long I cooked them for...


----------



## Piece (Nov 18, 2020)

Estimate for cat dental work.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			why ?

Are you that closed minded you can’t understand ?
		
Click to expand...

Why don’t you educate us instead of being your usual self?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Maybe when white people have experienced system racial oppression for centuries this will happen but for now... nah, no real need.
		
Click to expand...

Most predictable post of the year goes to......🙄


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Because he may not be..?
		
Click to expand...

Ok so give to the most influential person & leave skin colour out of it.
Selective racism.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			I made the best tasting eggs I have had in ages, perfect throughout.

I didn’t time how long I cooked them for...
		
Click to expand...

You can't leave us dangling like this. Poached, boiled, scrambled? We need to know more.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You can't leave us dangling like this. Poached, boiled, scrambled? We need to know more.
		
Click to expand...

He didn't write that down either unfortunately.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2020)

Piece said:



			Estimate for cat dental work. 

Click to expand...

One of our cats suffered a badly broken lower jaw.  We had it mended - plate inserted. £4500.  Phew for the insurance paid £4000.  Pet-mending costs makes pet insurance worthwhile.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You can't leave us dangling like this. Poached, boiled, scrambled? We need to know more.
		
Click to expand...

Did he pre weigh each egg, so that the timings can be adjusted for different weight eggs?


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 18, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ok so give to the most influential person & leave skin colour out of it.
Selective racism.
		
Click to expand...

you come accross as someone who thinks racism doesnt exist or that its overstated.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Did he pre weigh each egg, so that the timings can be adjusted for different weight eggs?
		
Click to expand...

Also no mention of how he likes said eggs? If poached or boiled does he like the yolk runny or firm. If scrambled, dry or not?

We are here to help if possible


----------



## banjofred (Nov 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Also no mention of how he likes said eggs? If poached or boiled does he like the yolk runny or firm. If scrambled, dry or not?

We are here to help if possible 

Click to expand...

Nobody has mentioned Tabasco yet.....not eating eggs without Tabasco.


----------



## Piece (Nov 18, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			One of our cats suffered a badly broken lower jaw.  We had it mended - plate inserted. £4500.  Phew for the insurance paid £4000.  Pet-mending costs makes pet insurance worthwhile.
		
Click to expand...

No insurance cover as pre-existing condition.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			you come accross as someone who thinks racism doesnt exist or that its overstated.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all 👍🏻


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2020)

Politicians. Why is it so difficult for them to answer simple questions that they have been asked? And why do they answer a different question to the one that they have been asked? 

This isn't a political post as so far this morning I watched a Tory do it in a TV interview and have heard Labour and SNP politicians do exactly the same thing during radio interviews.

And when did "I don't know" become unacceptable as an answer? If you don't know then say, I don't know, rather than waffle on not answering the bloody question. Also, why isn't it possible for them to answer a simple yes or no question with yes or no?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Nobody has mentioned Tabasco yet.....not eating eggs without Tabasco. 

Click to expand...

Never tried that. I'll have to give it a go 

Incidentally, as our token American on the forum, when I watch a US film or tv show they will quite often ask if someone 'wants eggs' or 'I am going to have eggs'. What would you understand by that? Their are lots of different ways you can cook eggs, fried, scrambled, boiled, poached, omelette, but they rarely say that. It has always irritated me, don't get me started on only using forks but that one can wait . When you hear that on the tv, what do you expect them to mean?


----------



## banjofred (Nov 18, 2020)

A neighbor who hasn't talked to us in about 3 years because of a property boundary dispute. He was insisting at the time that we "stole" property from him even though we put our new drive down on the previous property line....and have the property dimension (front only) that shows he has about 4 inches of ours which we don't care about. Can't get him to measure. He just "knows" we stole something..... He was planning on an extension and using our property in the plans I believe....now he is putting a log cabin the back garden. The fella is nuts.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Never tried that. I'll have to give it a go 

Incidentally, as our token American on the forum, when I watch a US film or tv show they will quite often ask if someone 'wants eggs' or 'I am going to have eggs'. What would you understand by that? Their are lots of different ways you can cook eggs, fried, scrambled, boiled, poached, omelette, but they rarely say that. It has always irritated me, don't get me started on only using forks but that one can wait . When you hear that on the tv, what do you expect them to mean?
		
Click to expand...

For me it would just simply be asking if I wanted eggs.....details would come later.  OK, now you've done it.....thinking about having eggs for dinner tonight (oops....tea tonight)

My wife likes my relatives (so do I).....she isn't too thrilled with her relatives. One of the last times we visited my cousins at their beach house....they served us eggs/toast etc.....when my wife got ready to chow down they all stopped to watch her. They had heard about the famous UK way of pushing food on to the back of the fork and just had to watch.....I caught on as soon as I saw them watching. I can't do it.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Politicians. Why is it so difficult for them to answer simple questions that they have been asked? And why do they answer a different question to the one that they have been asked?

This isn't a political post as so far this morning I watched a Tory do it in a TV interview and have heard Labour and SNP politicians do exactly the same thing during radio interviews.

And when did "I don't know" become unacceptable as an answer? If you don't know then say, I don't know, rather than waffle on not answering the bloody question. Also, why isn't it possible for them to answer a simple yes or no question with yes or no?
		
Click to expand...

I've always thought that. I'm not especially into politics, but I always wondered why there hasn't been just one person give that a go. Just be totally honest and straightforward and see where it gets them. Never seen one politician try it though.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Never tried that. I'll have to give it a go 

Incidentally, as our token American on the forum, when I watch a US film or tv show they will quite often ask if someone 'wants eggs' or 'I am going to have eggs'. What would you understand by that? Their are lots of different ways you can cook eggs, fried, scrambled, boiled, poached, omelette, but they rarely say that. It has always irritated me, don't get me started on only using forks but that one can wait . When you hear that on the tv, what do you expect them to mean?
		
Click to expand...

For me, the 'default' egg is fried. Since it's the easiest, and you don't need to add anything. Just break into the pan with everything else you're cooking.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			For me, the 'default' egg is fried. Since it's the easiest, and you don't need to add anything. Just break into the pan with everything else you're cooking.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried a 'Fried' egg using water? makes the white less rubbery, obviously no added fats either. Just add 1/2cm of water to your frying pan, get up to the boil, and fry your eggs! Use the water to baste too!!


----------



## banjofred (Nov 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			For me, the 'default' egg is fried. Since it's the easiest, and you don't need to add anything. Just break into the pan with everything else you're cooking.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, can't really go wrong with fried. Over the years my usual is a "kind of" omelette that turns into a little bit of scrambled. Always add onions of course, plus a couple chunks of tomato. Couple slices of toast.  Add Tabasco upon sitting.....lots and lots of Tabasco. There are times I would love a good Mexican eatery around here.....curry has replaced it. Guess it is a young issue, but I really didn't like onions when really young......silly boy.


----------



## Slab (Nov 18, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Politicians. *Why is it so difficult for them to answer simple questions that they have been asked? And why do they answer a different question to the one that they have been asked*?

This isn't a political post as so far this morning I watched a Tory do it in a TV interview and have heard Labour and SNP politicians do exactly the same thing during radio interviews.

And when did "I don't know" become unacceptable as an answer? If you don't know then say, I don't know, rather than waffle on not answering the bloody question. Also, why isn't it possible for them to answer a simple yes or no question with yes or no?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but that happens on this forum dozens of times a day though so no surprise professionals do it too


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 18, 2020)

Sous vide eggs are superb. Like a poached egg only easier to control how cooked it is.


----------



## woofers (Nov 18, 2020)

Mouse chewing through my car diesel and injector lines. Upwards of £500 to repair


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You can't leave us dangling like this. Poached, boiled, scrambled? We need to know more.
		
Click to expand...

Fried in the fat of the bacon made before them, Wednesday is my cheat day.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 18, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Fried in the fat of the bacon made before them, Wednesday is my cheat day.
		
Click to expand...

MMMMM....you said *fried, fat and bacon* all in one sentence.....you are my hero.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 18, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Have you tried a 'Fried' egg using water? makes the white less rubbery, obviously no added fats either. Just add 1/2cm of water to your frying pan, get up to the boil, and fry your eggs! Use the water to baste too!!
		
Click to expand...

Wow I'm going to try that. The oil splattering and difficulty in getting the tops of the eggs done as I like puts me right off bothering!


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Wow I'm going to try that. The oil splattering and *difficulty in getting the tops of the eggs done *as I like puts me right off bothering!
		
Click to expand...

The best way to do that is to put the frying pan lid on.
This keeps the heat in and cooks the eggs from the top, crucially at a slower rate, which allows the yolk to stay runny whilst the white gets cooked.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 18, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Politicians. Why is it so difficult for them to answer simple questions that they have been asked? And why do they answer a different question to the one that they have been asked?

This isn't a political post as so far this morning I watched a Tory do it in a TV interview and have heard Labour and SNP politicians do exactly the same thing during radio interviews.

And when did "I don't know" become unacceptable as an answer? If you don't know then say, I don't know, rather than waffle on not answering the bloody question. Also, why isn't it possible for them to answer a simple yes or no question with yes or no?
		
Click to expand...

Normally quite correctly, they (and i mean politicos of every flavour!) suspect the actual question to be a 'leading' one. And they usually haver something more 'important to them' they simply use the opportunity to speak as permission present their current pet subject! It's quite a skill to make the conection smoothly, though laughably poor when done badly!
Mind you the best/worst/most amusing question/response interview was Paxman's interview of Michael Howard


----------



## sunshine (Nov 18, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Have you tried a 'Fried' egg using water? makes the white less rubbery, obviously no added fats either. Just add 1/2cm of water to your frying pan, get up to the boil, and fry your eggs! Use the water to baste too!!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't this just a poached egg?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2020)

The Random Irritation thread turning into Egg Club.


----------



## IainP (Nov 18, 2020)

The first *rule* of* Egg Club* is: You do not talk about *Egg Club....*


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 18, 2020)

I don't like eggs.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Isn't this just a poached egg?
		
Click to expand...

It is a little bit isn't it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2020)

People that just love to be offended on others behalf,or try to make others out to be bad in attempt to make themselves look holier than thou. 
When really it just makes you look a bit of a tit.

Remember,being offended doesn’t make you right 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2020)

The increased level of virtual racism being seen on social media - white people upset because 

1. Adverts being broadcast with a black family in them 

2. A black man being voted most inspirational black person

It’s as if it was white people who spent centuries being persecuted because of their skin colour.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The increased level of virtual racism being seen on social media - white people upset because

1. Adverts being broadcast with a black family in them

2. A black man being voted most inspirational black person

It’s as if it was white people who spent centuries being persecuted because of their skin colour.
		
Click to expand...

Damn right. Only thing that annoys me about 2 is he's been voted most influential black person in UK but doesn't live here lol and rashford is far more inspirational


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The increased level of virtual racism being seen on social media - white people upset because

1. Adverts being broadcast with a black family in them

2. A black man being voted most inspirational black person

It’s as if it was white people who spent centuries being persecuted because of their skin colour.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey 😳


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 18, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Blimey 😳
		
Click to expand...

Don’t worry. You’re still the majority as a WASP.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 18, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The increased level of virtual racism being seen on social media - white people upset because

1. Adverts being broadcast with a black family in them

2. A black man being voted most inspirational black person

It’s as if it was white people who spent centuries being persecuted because of their skin colour.
		
Click to expand...

I agree there is still a massive issue, and that people complaining about there being awards for black only etc is ridiculous. I agree with PJ though,  I wouldn’t take Hamilton as the most influential. I haven’t looked into his charity work etc, but IMO him making the mercedes team take a knee is about the most high profile thing I’ve seen, Rashfrod on the other hand..... 

I don’t agree that people can’t have a say though if they haven’t suffered racism. Not all criticism makes you a racist, and some steps are too PC. Southampton city council for example didnt put Xmas lights up in the city centre years ago. According to those who I knew it was so as to not be seen Showing support to one religion more than another. Of course then city centre winter markets became popular and they soon changed their minds and the whole town centre is mental again!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree there is still a massive issue, and that people complaining about there being awards for black only etc is ridiculous. I agree with PJ though,  I wouldn’t take Hamilton as the most influential. I haven’t looked into his charity work etc, but IMO him making the mercedes team take a knee is about the most high profile thing I’ve seen, Rashfrod on the other hand.....

I don’t agree that people can’t have a say though if they haven’t suffered racism. Not all criticism makes you a racist, and some steps are too PC. Southampton city council for example didnt put Xmas lights up in the city centre years ago. According to those who I knew it was so as to not be seen Showing support to one religion more than another. Of course then city centre winter markets became popular and they soon changed their minds and the whole town centre is mental again!
		
Click to expand...

People aren’t complaining that it’s Hamilton who has been picked it’s more that there is an award for the most influential black person in the Uk - with the response mainly on twitter etc “Why isn’t their a Most influential White Person” etc etc


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Don’t worry. You’re still the majority as a WASP.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Karen 😂👍🏻


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People aren’t complaining that it’s Hamilton who has been picked it’s more that there is an award for the most influential black person in the Uk - with the response mainly on twitter etc “Why isn’t their a Most influential White Person” etc etc
		
Click to expand...

The all life's matter brigade


----------



## cliveb (Nov 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			For me, the 'default' egg is fried.
		
Click to expand...

No such thing as a simple "fried egg". They are either sunny side up, over easy, over medium (my preference) or over hard.

Something the yanks know how to do is fry eggs properly in a variety of ways. Shame their bacon and sausages are so bad, though.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 18, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ok Karen 😂👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

But... you’re the one being a Karen here... I think pop culture is lost on you, sir.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 18, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People aren’t complaining that it’s Hamilton who has been picked it’s more that there is an award for the most influential black person in the Uk - with the response mainly on twitter etc “Why isn’t their a Most influential White Person” etc etc
		
Click to expand...

No I know. I’m just saying i think he’s a bad a choice. No issue with the awards itself.
A few of my mates hate the MOBO’s, yet their playlists are all Kisstory.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People aren’t complaining that it’s Hamilton who has been picked it’s more that there is an award for the most influential black person in the Uk - with the response mainly on twitter etc “Why isn’t their a Most influential White Person” etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Not really complaining Phillip,just a slight “random irritation” 👍🏻

Personally I don’t see skin colour when looking at someone,I just see a person.
So I don’t see the reason to mention it or have specific awards for it 👍🏻

Blimey aren’t I a great person 😊


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			But... you’re the one being a Karen here... I think pop culture is lost on you, sir.
		
Click to expand...

Let me see.can I find a way to be offended by this 🤔 

You really do love this kind of thing don’t you 🙄😂


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 18, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Let me see.can I find a way to be offended by this 🤔

You really do love this kind of thing don’t you 🙄😂
		
Click to expand...

Not displaying casual racism? Yes, I do love that about me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Not displaying casual racism? Yes, I do love that about me.
		
Click to expand...

Do you even know what casual racism means?

You seem to have this obsession with trying to make yourself mr pc.
you can actually say what you want & not what you think is “the right thing to say” from time to time 👍🏻


----------



## banjofred (Nov 18, 2020)

cliveb said:



			No such thing as a simple "fried egg". They are either sunny side up, over easy, over medium (my preference) or over hard.

Something the yanks know how to do is fry eggs properly in a variety of ways. Shame their bacon and sausages are so bad, though.
		
Click to expand...

I've been trying for years to find decent bacon in the UK. Finally found some at M+S that is pretty close. Sausages? no thank you.... Lived in Germany for 10 years and never could get into that type of meat.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 18, 2020)

Take 5 guys

Please


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 18, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			People that just love to be offended on others behalf,or try to make others out to be bad in attempt to make themselves look holier than thou.
When really it just makes you look a bit of a tit.

Remember,being offended doesn’t make you right 👍🏻👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure what you mea.... oh never mind...😂




Liverpoolphil said:



			The increased level of virtual racism being seen on social media - white people upset because

1. Adverts being broadcast with a black family in them

2. A black man being voted most inspirational black person

It’s as if it was white people who spent centuries being persecuted because of their skin colour.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2020)

cliveb said:



			No such thing as a simple "fried egg". They are either sunny side up, over easy, over medium (my preference) or over hard.

Something the yanks know how to do is fry eggs properly in a variety of ways. *Shame their bacon and sausages are so bad, though.*

Click to expand...

What I can never understand is that whenever I work on a Danish boat they always have streaky bacon and not what I call "proper" bacon or back bacon. How is it possible that there is so much Danish bacon available in this country but they are rubbish at bacon in their own country? Is it because they sell all of the "proper" bacon to us?

And don't get me started on German sausages. They are literally the wurst. (<-- I'll get my coat)


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 18, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I've been trying for years to find decent bacon in the UK. Finally found some at M+S that is pretty close. Sausages? no thank you.... Lived in Germany for 10 years and never could get into that type of meat.
		
Click to expand...

Wait!...... you think American bacon is better?? 🙀


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Take 5 guys

Please
		
Click to expand...

Take them where?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2020)

Slime said:



			Take them where?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly more to the point...why?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Ahem! 

Click to expand...

You’re just unfortunate the internet deemed Karen the name of choice!


----------



## banjofred (Nov 18, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Wait!...... you think American bacon is better?? 🙀
View attachment 33605

Click to expand...

Yep. Always way too much fat I need to cut off the "English" bacon as you show in the pics. The M+S smokeless streaky bacon is getting close to the taste I'm after and can eat without chewing through the fat. It's usually just about what you are used to. It's just bacon.....I always feel sorry for the blasted oinkers.


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I've always thought that. I'm not especially into politics, but I always wondered why there hasn't been just one person give that a go. Just be totally honest and straightforward and see where it gets them. Never seen one politician try it though. 

Click to expand...

I think undermines public confidence if they come out say “I’m sorry it’s a complete shambles, we’re just way out of our depth”


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Take 5 guys

Please
		
Click to expand...

Dave Brubeck??


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 18, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Dave Brubeck??
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, smooth 👍 dig that Sax.

Listen to it and you are no longer randomly irritated 😎


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oh yeah, smooth 👍 dig that Sax.

Listen to it and you are no longer randomly irritated 😎
		
Click to expand...

There's too much sax on this forum 😖


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2020)

No sax please we're golfers


----------



## IainP (Nov 18, 2020)

Probably been done before.
If you are going to make the effort, the mask is not meant to be a "mouth only covering"  🤨


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oh yeah, smooth 👍 dig that Sax.

Listen to it and you are no longer randomly irritated 😎
		
Click to expand...

And of course as every skoolboy no they were a quartet...and see my recent post on ‘what you listening too...’ Take 5 bliss in kooky kool 5:4 time.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 19, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			What I can never understand is that whenever I work on a Danish boat they always have streaky bacon and not what I call "proper" bacon or back bacon. How is it possible that there is so much Danish bacon available in this country but they are rubbish at bacon in their own country? Is it because they sell all of the "proper" bacon to us?

And don't get me started on German sausages. They are literally the wurst. (<-- I'll get my coat)
		
Click to expand...

Nothing worse than paper thin flimsy bacon. The only bacon I like is the thick stuff, like back bacon as you mention, and it has to be well done too.

I've always much preferred sausages to be honest. People do go on about bacon like it's the holy grail of foods, but give me a sausage sarnie any day.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Take 5 guys

Please
		
Click to expand...

What have burgers got to do with it?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2020)

...getting up at 5:00am to start work at 5:30am as we needed to complete some work on a client's network before start of their working day...

Now that's OK...what's irritating is that we ran into an issue that meant we were unable to complete the work and had to reverse it all out - very stressful.  And so another early start beckons another day. Ho hum.  I can easy do the early starts - but I don't know that I can be bothered with the stress.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 19, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...getting up at 5:00am to start work at 5:30am as we needed to complete some work on a client's network before start of their working day...

Now that's OK...what's irritating is that we ran into an issue that meant we were unable to complete the work and had to reverse it all out - very stressful.  And so another early start beckons another day. Ho hum.  I can easy do the early starts - but I don't know that I can be bothered with the stress.
		
Click to expand...

Do you need the money? If you do, then you need the job, or a job. If you can live without the money, time to walk away. One of the best decisions I ever made. Yes its a lot less money than when I was working but we're comfortable.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...getting up at 5:00am to start work at 5:30am as we needed to complete some work on a client's network before start of their working day...

Now that's OK...what's irritating is that we ran into an issue that meant we were unable to complete the work and had to reverse it all out - very stressful.  And so another early start beckons another day. Ho hum.  I can easy do the early starts - but I don't know that I can be bothered with the stress.
		
Click to expand...

If you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen springs to mind

I was in a role I hated and doing me no favours health wise both physically and mentally. Got out into my current role and best thing I ever did. Totally out of my comfort zone and a world away from the areas I'd worked in since 83 in different companies but something I have managed to mould and develop, take on more responsibility (and a promotion) and one which I relish even in the middle of the first pandemic.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 19, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...getting up at 5:00am to start work at 5:30am as we needed to complete some work on a client's network before start of their working day...

Now that's OK...what's irritating is that we ran into an issue that meant we were unable to complete the work and had to reverse it all out - very stressful.  And so another early start beckons another day. Ho hum.  I can easy do the early starts - but I don't know that I can be bothered with the stress.
		
Click to expand...

Most frustrating! I hate it when I get to office at 6am so I can work on a quote when it’s quiet or catch up on certificates only to find the computer won’t boot up or it’s doing some update! And IT support doesn’t open till 9! 😩


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 19, 2020)

We have an enormous DVD collection which has been sitting in boxes for a couple of years since nobody uses DVDs anymore. Last night we downloaded the Music Magpie app, spent nearly two hours scanning them all in to see what they offered us. Most of them were between 1p and 5p, or they just said we don't accept this one. A handful fetched a little more, and one of them was randomly £2.25 - but in the end they took 133 DVDs & old PS3 games and will pay us a total of £13.88 for them. And I now have to find a cardboard box big enough for 133 DVDs so I can take it down the Hermes shop. I'm really not sure it's worth the effort.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 19, 2020)

The BBC editing Fairytale Of New York so it's snowflake friendly.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We have an enormous DVD collection which has been sitting in boxes for a couple of years since nobody uses DVDs anymore. Last night we downloaded the Music Magpie app, spent nearly two hours scanning them all in to see what they offered us. Most of them were between 1p and 5p, or they just said we don't accept this one. A handful fetched a little more, and one of them was randomly £2.25 - but in the end they took 133 DVDs & old PS3 games and will pay us a total of £13.88 for them. And I now have to find a cardboard box big enough for 133 DVDs so I can take it down the Hermes shop. I'm really not sure it's worth the effort.
		
Click to expand...

For less than 15 quid..?
No...not worth it.
Charity shop or bin.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 19, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The BBC editing Fairytale Of New York so it's snowflake friendly.
		
Click to expand...

I don't get why they can't just censor the one offensive word of the song, like they would for a swearword. Seems simple enough to me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen springs to mind

I was in a role I hated and doing me no favours health wise both physically and mentally. Got out into my current role and best thing I ever did. Totally out of my comfort zone and a world away from the areas I'd worked in since 83 in different companies but something I have managed to mould and develop, take on more responsibility (and a promotion) and one which I relish even in the middle of the first pandemic.
		
Click to expand...

I've had enough heat over the years...and in general it never used to bother me.  But with all the stresses of life today and of the world in which we now live and will be living in for the coming few years - and given my ambitions in context of work are limited...what the heck.  

As you have suggested (indirectly  ) I am moving into a new role that, though in an area I know little about, may well (hopefully) be less stressful.  Who knows.  Will see.  If it doesn't work for me I'll look to move again.

Just irritating that this morning something that should have been very straightforward ended up so stressful.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I don't get why they can't just censor the one offensive word of the song, like they would for a swearword. Seems simple enough to me.
		
Click to expand...

I do smile when watching _Battlestar Galactica_ how often the characters used the word 'frak'


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I don't get why they can't just censor the one offensive word of the song, like they would for a swearword. Seems simple enough to me.
		
Click to expand...

In effect that is what they have done. They are using a version that Kirsty McColl sang on TotP I believe with the word changed. R2, edgy station , are playing the original still.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I do smile when watching _Battlestar Galactica_ how often the characters used the word 'frak' 

Click to expand...

I have to enter the Sky adult password each time to watch that show. Is frak the reason? There is nothing else on the show that makes it worthy of restrictions as far as I can tell, and frak doesn't merit it either.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 19, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I do smile when watching _Battlestar Galactica_ how often the characters used the word 'frak' 

Click to expand...

That word used as a profanity has been in Sci-fi for a long time, which I didn’t realise but I must agree. The reimagined Battlestar Galactica is definitely an adult’s show so I don’t get why they didn’t just swear.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In effect that is what they have done. They are using a version that Kirsty McColl sang on TotP I believe with the word changed. R2, edgy station , are playing the original still.
		
Click to expand...

Playing a totally different version of it is probably not what people want though, they'll want the original. They make a massive song and dance about the language in it every year, I just think censoring the one offensive word without making an issue about it would have been better.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have to enter the Sky adult password each time to watch that show. Is frak the reason? There is nothing else on the show that makes it worthy of restrictions as far as I can tell, and frak doesn't merit it either.
		
Click to expand...

Could be - though I'm watching on iPlayer and no such restriction.

Similar to Nevil Shute in his book _Pied Piper _in which he has two British squaddie characters using 'muck' in context of such as 'a total muck up'   Australian English apparently...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Playing a totally different version of it is probably not what people want though, they'll want the original. They make a massive song and dance about the language in it every year, I just think censoring the one offensive word without making an issue about it would have been better.
		
Click to expand...

It is not a totally different version though. It is them singing the same song but she changes that one phrase. The sound is the same, the meoldy and rythym is the same. The different words are "You're cheap and you're haggard". It fits the song and unless you are listening out for it it is unlikely anyone would notice.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 19, 2020)

Not sure if my PS5 is coming today


----------



## banjofred (Nov 19, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Not sure if my PS5 is coming today 

Click to expand...

I just play PC games....but I really need a new game. I've played all the Borderland games......again.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 19, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Not sure if my PS5 is coming today 

Click to expand...

Owch, from Game? I've seen a press release saying something about not being able to book enough couriers.
Mine was delivered at about 1.30 😉😁


----------



## Piece (Nov 19, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			That word used as a profanity has been in Sci-fi for a long time, which I didn’t realise but I must agree. The reimagined Battlestar Galactica is definitely an adult’s show so I don’t get why they didn’t just swear.
		
Click to expand...

I took "frak" to be a natural word evolution of the f-word, seeing as this is set way in the future. Just adds to the quality of the show, imho.


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Nov 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We have an enormous DVD collection which has been sitting in boxes for a couple of years since nobody uses DVDs anymore. Last night we downloaded the Music Magpie app, spent nearly two hours scanning them all in to see what they offered us. Most of them were between 1p and 5p, or they just said we don't accept this one. A handful fetched a little more, and one of them was randomly £2.25 - but in the end they took 133 DVDs & old PS3 games and will pay us a total of £13.88 for them. And I now have to find a cardboard box big enough for 133 DVDs so I can take it down the Hermes shop. I'm really not sure it's worth the effort.
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry, Hermes will either lose the parcel, steal the contents, or damage it beyond recognition.
Why not wait and take them to a charity shop?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We have an enormous DVD collection which has been sitting in boxes for a couple of years since nobody uses DVDs anymore. Last night we downloaded the Music Magpie app, spent nearly two hours scanning them all in to see what they offered us. Most of them were between 1p and 5p, or they just said we don't accept this one. A handful fetched a little more, and one of them was randomly £2.25 - but in the end they took 133 DVDs & old PS3 games and will pay us a total of £13.88 for them. And I now have to find a cardboard box big enough for 133 DVDs so I can take it down the Hermes shop. I'm really not sure it's worth the effort.
		
Click to expand...

Have you heard of the bin lol 

I took 3 suitcases of dvds to my sister's last week as she's an eco warrior

Spent 3 days "converting them" to digital


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Sadly there are a whole bunch of snowflakes out there just aching for an excuse to be offended by any well meaning attempt to cut down on abuse and bullying.

Personally, I probably just wouldn’t play it but since the original artist realised it was wrong and recorded a version with different lyrics I suppose we should respect her wishes and go with that version.
		
Click to expand...

Reading the article on the BBC it doesn't suggest she changed her mind about the song, she may have done incidentally I don't know, or that she recorded a new version because of that. The altered version was for TotP so the change there was for commercial purposes, to be allowed to sing it on the show. I don't know if you are old enough for that era but TotP at that time was the biggest music show and playing on there got you sales. 

I suspect the record label must love this annual fall out, great publicity. I don't even like the song, it's not on my Christmas playlist.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 19, 2020)

Piece said:



			I took "frak" to be a natural word evolution of the f-word, seeing as this is set way in the future. Just adds to the quality of the show, imho.
		
Click to expand...

Battlestar Galactica is set 150,000 years in the past though.


----------



## Crow (Nov 19, 2020)

Piece said:



			I took "frak" to be a natural word evolution of the f-word, seeing as this is set way in the future. Just adds to the quality of the show, imho.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was to do with extracting gas from certain sedimentary rock types.

Father Ted's "Feck" though, I never understood how they got away with that one.


----------



## fundy (Nov 19, 2020)

Santander


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I just play PC games....but I really need a new game. I've played all the Borderland games......again.
		
Click to expand...

Football Manager?


----------



## GB72 (Nov 19, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I just play PC games....but I really need a new game. I've played all the Borderland games......again.
		
Click to expand...

Sign up to Xbox gamepass. Works on PC and there are dozens of top games. Basically gaming Netflix. Not bought a game for my Xbox for months (then again I spend most of my time on xcom 2)


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 19, 2020)

Driving home tonight. 16.45. Dark as, and a lot of the street lights don't work. 
There is a lady, dressed head to foot in black, full muslim get up ( for the easily offended, I have no issue with this, it's what she was wearing), walking on the road.
The pavement is a good 5m wide, with one other person walking on it.
So she has socially distanced herself by stepping onto the A5.
The chances of getting run down way exceed the chances of catching covid from passing someone on a pavement.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 19, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Driving home tonight. 16.45. Dark as, and a lot of the street lights don't work. 
There is a lady, dressed head to foot in black, full muslim get up ( for the easily offended, I have no issue with this, it's what she was wearing), walking on the road.
The pavement is a good 5m wide, with one other person walking on it.
So she has socially distanced herself by stepping onto the A5.
The chances of getting run down way exceed the chances of catching covid from passing someone on a pavement.
		
Click to expand...

Best when it was lockdown one and people thought no cars were on the road so they decided to have family strolls and walk in the middle of the road like motor vehicles didn’t exist.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			When will there be an International Women's Day??? 



(Sorry, couldn't resist  )
		
Click to expand...

8th of March.👍

https://www.internationalwomensday.com/


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I guess if I have to explain the joke it wasn't funny 

Click to expand...

I must of missed it sorry...Thought you was bellyaching because it was international men’s day.


----------



## NearHull (Nov 19, 2020)

I can’t say I’m happy with Sky‘s feed from the Golf Channel. I know I’m setting myself up here for a bit of ridicule but does the picture look too green?


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2020)

Internet 'experts', especially in the fields of corona-virus and football.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I guess if I have to explain the joke it wasn't funny 

Click to expand...

Such a Karen...


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Owch, from Game? I've seen a press release saying something about not being able to book enough couriers.
Mine was delivered at about 1.30 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

Mine was Amazon, had an update to say it was delayed due to external factors but then it came at 4. The 3 year old was very happy.....as was his dad


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			Internet 'experts', especially in the fields of corona-virus and football.
		
Click to expand...

Come on we are just incredibly lucky that so many of them are on this forum so we get such excellent views without having to get elsewhere.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 20, 2020)

Why can't you get Amazon tv on a Sky Q box?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Why can't you get Amazon tv on a Sky Q box?
		
Click to expand...

Right agreements. Just like you can't get sky go on Amazon firesticks. 

Even iPlayer on sky q is a water down version compared to normal


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Right agreements. Just like you can't get sky go on Amazon firesticks. 

Even iPlayer on sky q is a water down version compared to normal
		
Click to expand...

Sure, but sooner or later all this petty squabbling between providers needs to stop. It's pathetic. Similarly Apples use of lightning cables instead of USB. 
Standardisation would be a good thing, and really shouldn't be so difficult.

Another example is I can't watch ITV hub live on my LG TV due to a squabble between LG and ITV. I can watch something on repeat, but not live. (For clarity I do not have a TV aerial, so everything is streamed or Sky).


----------



## Piece (Nov 20, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Battlestar Galactica is set 150,000 years in the past though.
		
Click to expand...

OK, I did not know that!


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Sure, but sooner or later all this petty squabbling between providers needs to stop. It's pathetic. Similarly Apples use of lightning cables instead of USB.
Standardisation would be a good thing, and really shouldn't be so difficult.

Another example is I can't watch ITV hub live on my LG TV due to a squabble between LG and ITV. I can watch something on repeat, but not live. (For clarity I do not have a TV aerial, so everything is streamed or Sky).
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the lack of everything in one place is a pain. I built a mini pc and use that for for streaming services.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Sure, but sooner or later all this petty squabbling between providers needs to stop. It's pathetic. Similarly Apples use of lightning cables instead of USB.
Standardisation would be a good thing, and really shouldn't be so difficult.

Another example is I can't watch ITV hub live on my LG TV due to a squabble between LG and ITV. I can watch something on repeat, but not live. (For clarity I do not have a TV aerial, so everything is streamed or Sky).
		
Click to expand...

I feel that pain, my Sony TV in the loft can't watch live itv.. my ruku box can watch live itv .. my LG tv I bought yesterday doesn't even have the itv app ATM it's coming soon apparently


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Yeah the lack of everything in one place is a pain. I built a mini pc and use that for for streaming services.
		
Click to expand...

It's like the TV rights. They say the anti monopoly law is to protect customers and give us better value for money

But tell me how paying bt sport , sky and Amazon is value than just having it all via sky for one fee


----------



## cliveb (Nov 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			It's like the TV rights. They say the anti monopoly law is to protect customers and give us better value for money
		
Click to expand...

I presume rights is the reason Netflix has incomplete series?
A friend recommended "Lucifer" to us. Netflix has series 4 & 5, but not 1, 2 & 3. What use is that to anyone?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2020)

cliveb said:



			I presume rights is the reason Netflix has incomplete series?
A friend recommended "Lucifer" to us. Netflix has series 4 & 5, but not 1, 2 & 3. What use is that to anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's the reason

Like modern fAmily they have 1-8 now I think

Sky have 9-10 and 11 is awaiting on demand 

Great value for money 

I just watched 1-8 on netflix then downloaded the rest. I still pay my fees they will be on there eventually just I'll prob be dead by then


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2020)

cliveb said:



			I presume rights is the reason Netflix has incomplete series?
A friend recommended "Lucifer" to us. Netflix has series 4 & 5, but not 1, 2 & 3. What use is that to anyone?
		
Click to expand...

1, 2 & 3 are on Amazon if you are still searching. If you know that, don't have Amazon and are cursing then I apologise. Hunt the series is a pain when this happens.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 20, 2020)

Piece said:



			OK, I did not know that!
		
Click to expand...

I reckon George Lucas ripped them off on the old “a long time ago...” thing. 😬


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 20, 2020)

Piece said:



			OK, I did not know that!
		
Click to expand...


That is only revealed in the very last two minutes of the series.    And the producer of the show, Ronald Moore, is the guy reading the paper at the news-stand.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I reckon George Lucas ripped them off on the old “a long time ago...” thing. 😬
		
Click to expand...

Battlestar came out in 1978

Star wars 1977


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Battlestar came out in 1978

Star wars 1977
		
Click to expand...

But the original Battlestar makes no official reference to the time line and does not find Earth until the truly diabolical Galactica 1980 series came out.   The re-boot spins off in many directions before the final episode.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			But the original Battlestar makes no official reference to the time line and does not find Earth until the truly diabolical Galactica 1980 series came out.   The re-boot spins off in many directions before the final episode.
		
Click to expand...

So then Lucas can't have stole it as star wars was 1977 way before the lot


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 20, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Battlestar Galactica is set 150,000 years in the past though.
		
Click to expand...

Now I did not know that and I shall now have to try and forget it since they are trying to find an earth that will still be very primitive...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 20, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			But the original Battlestar makes no official reference to the time line and does not find Earth until the truly diabolical Galactica 1980 series came out.   The re-boot spins off in many directions before the final episode.
		
Click to expand...

Stoooop - I've watching BG for the first time...


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Stoooop - I've watching BG for the first time...
		
Click to expand...

Spoilers can't excist if something's been in the public domain for over a year 

Then it's just bad luck if you come across it


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 20, 2020)

cliveb said:



			I presume rights is the reason Netflix has incomplete series?
A friend recommended "Lucifer" to us. Netflix has series 4 & 5, but not 1, 2 & 3. What use is that to anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Lucifer is an Amazon original show, they decided to cancel it, but Netflix picked up the rights from them and have made new series.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Spoilers can't excist if something's been in the public domain for over a year

Then it's just bad luck if you come across it
		
Click to expand...

BSG was great to start with  , but went all wierd toward the end .


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 20, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Stoooop - I've watching BG for the first time...
		
Click to expand...

Mate its getting on for 20 years old....


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			BSG was great to start with  , but went all wierd toward the end .
		
Click to expand...

I remember coming out of a Harry potter film and tweeted something still sad when Dobby died 

Someone I know was like can't believe you spoiled it

The book had litterally been out 3 years ...


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Battlestar came out in 1978

Star wars 1977
		
Click to expand...

By your command!


----------



## NearHull (Nov 20, 2020)

First Christmas card arriving today! It’s 20 NOVEMBER!


----------



## Slab (Nov 20, 2020)

NearHull said:



			First Christmas card arriving today! It’s 20 NOVEMBER!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I wouldn't be rushing to open any envelope someone else has been licking, it can sit on the mantlepiece for a couple of weeks first...


----------



## fundy (Nov 20, 2020)

Liars
Estate Agents
Surveyors
Banks

And any combination of the above!


----------



## GB72 (Nov 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			Liars
Estate Agents
Surveyors
Banks

And any combination of the above!
		
Click to expand...

At least I stayed off that list.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			Liars
Estate Agents
Surveyors
Banks

And any combination of the above!
		
Click to expand...

Id be adding conveyancing   solicitors too.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 20, 2020)

GB72 said:



			At least I stayed off that list.
		
Click to expand...

There's time..


----------



## fundy (Nov 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			There's time..

Click to expand...

hes on things that gladden the heart rather than that list!!!!!


----------



## GB72 (Nov 20, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Id be adding conveyancing   solicitors too.
		
Click to expand...

Not Sure I agree with that one


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 20, 2020)

The 'Pritster' - what's with the infantilising of something that is serious?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 20, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now I did not know that and I shall now have to try and forget it since they are trying to find an earth that will still be very primitive...

Click to expand...

Totally irrelevant to the story - don't worry!    I would not have posted any massive spoiler.   And believe me, the final episode is truly magnificent.  Just so many great scenes.   Enjoy!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 20, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Non-apology apologies
		
Click to expand...

Add to that "with all due respect"...knowing full well something disrespectful is coming!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			It's pathetic. Similarly Apples use of lightning cables instead of USB.
		
Click to expand...

We just got an iPad Air 2020 and its USB C not Lightning. Which is a pain, as everything else in the house is Lightning!!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I remember coming out of a Harry potter film and tweeted something still sad when Dobby died

Someone I know was like can't believe you spoiled it

The book had litterally been out 3 years ...
		
Click to expand...

People don't read books! It would spoil the film!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			People don't read books! It would spoil the film!
		
Click to expand...

That's not the point tho.. if the plot for anything is in the public domain for more than 1 year you can't moan about spoilers


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 20, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Add to that "with all due respect"...knowing full well something disrespectful is coming!
		
Click to expand...

With all due respect, I am sorry. No, really I am. Honest. 

What was the problem again?


----------



## Dando (Nov 20, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now I did not know that and I shall now have to try and forget it since they are trying to find an earth that will still be very primitive...

Click to expand...

That wanted to make it really primitive and real to life so filmed it in margate. In fact they had to modernize the place a bit 🤣🤣


----------



## sunshine (Nov 20, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Mate its getting on for 20 years old....
		
Click to expand...

Surely over 40 years old now!

Used to love BG when I was a kid. But was easy to confuse with Buck Rogers.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 20, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Surely over 40 years old now!

Used to love BG when I was a kid. But was easy to confuse with Buck Rogers.
		
Click to expand...

They remade it in 2003.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2020)

Rooter said:



			We just got an iPad Air 2020 and its USB C not Lightning. Which is a pain, as everything else in the house is Lightning!! 

Click to expand...

Add the fact that the iPhone uses the Lightning for headphones as well as charging so you can’t change and listen at the same time.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add the fact that the iPhone uses the Lightning for headphones as well as charging so you can’t change and listen at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

Who still uses wired headphones😱


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Who still uses wired headphones😱
		
Click to expand...

That will be me 😄


----------



## cliveb (Nov 20, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Lucifer is an Amazon original show, they decided to cancel it, but Netflix picked up the rights from them and have made new series.
		
Click to expand...

Is this some kind of cartel in operation? "Let's split the rights between us so the suckers have to subscribe to Prime AND Netflix" <cue evil chuckles>

We cancelled our Prime subscription ages ago and then took out Netflix.
It's a constant game of chasing moving goalposts. The fragmentation of watchable stuff amongst paid for subscription services is getting very irritating.

Luckily I don't care about football - am I correct in understanding that you need Sky AND BT Sport to get a full fix?


----------



## fundy (Nov 20, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Is this some kind of cartel in operation? "Let's split the rights between us so the suckers have to subscribe to Prime AND Netflix" <cue evil chuckles>

We cancelled our Prime subscription ages ago and then took out Netflix.
It's a constant game of chasing moving goalposts. The fragmentation of watchable stuff amongst paid for subscription services is getting very irritating.

*Luckily I don't care about football - am I correct in understanding that you need Sky AND BT Sport to get a full fix?*

Click to expand...


nearly, you need Amazon prime too now


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 20, 2020)

NearHull said:



			First Christmas card arriving today! It’s 20 NOVEMBER!
		
Click to expand...

Happy Cambrai Day


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That will be me 😄
		
Click to expand...

And me - most of the time


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			And me - most of the time
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Is this some kind of cartel in operation? "Let's split the rights between us so the suckers have to subscribe to Prime AND Netflix" <cue evil chuckles>

We cancelled our Prime subscription ages ago and then took out Netflix.
It's a constant game of chasing moving goalposts. The fragmentation of watchable stuff amongst paid for subscription services is getting very irritating.

*Luckily I don't care about football - am I correct in understanding that you need Sky AND BT Sport to get a full fix?*

Click to expand...

You can get round that by having Virgin TV as they include both Sky & BT Sport in the package, but funny is right that you need Amazon as well.

However by having Virgin you miss out on Sky Atlantic.  All swings & roundabouts.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 20, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Who still uses wired headphones😱
		
Click to expand...

Me. I have some great and expensive over ear wired Sennheiser head phones. Way better than any blue toothed junk I have tried, including my bose ones.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2020)

Trying to roll out a new service and finding it a lot harder than it seemed on paper and in our planning meetings


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 20, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Trying to roll out a new service and finding it a lot harder than it seemed on paper and in our planning meetings
		
Click to expand...

Be nice if the NHS got the old systems up and working probably first before introducing a new service.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Be nice if the NHS got the old systems up and working probably first before introducing a new service.
		
Click to expand...

This isn't a computer system. More a way of ensuring relatives and patient visitors are handled better during their visit. Long convoluted and boring story and management decided it's time to get more "customer focused" for want of a better description and it landed in my lap to formulate. Waste of resource and time as I've already tried to point out but it is ticking the right boxes so we carry on


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 20, 2020)

Change


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Nicole Kidman, what have you done to your face? 🙈
		
Click to expand...

We have started watching Undoing, I'm guessing this is where your post came from. It really is distracting, what is she doing to herself?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That will be me 😄
		
Click to expand...

and me


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have started watching Undoing, I'm guessing this is where your post came from. It really is distracting, what is she doing to herself?
		
Click to expand...

I'll add any women who has lip fillers. You were beautiful before now you look like someone's given you a fat lip


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 20, 2020)

The latest Windows 10 update taking 90 minutes to finish . I could have post lots of rubbish in that lost 90 minutes


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The latest Windows 10 update taking 90 minutes to finish . I could have post lots of rubbish in that lost 90 minutes 

Click to expand...

Big thumbs up for Windows 10 updates 👍😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 20, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Big thumbs up for Windows 10 updates 👍😂😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Silver lining lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I'll add any women who has lip fillers. You were beautiful before now you look like someone's given you a fat lip
		
Click to expand...

Why, just why? Never seen anyone look better for having over inflated lips. It's just very sad.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why, just why? Never seen anyone look better for having over inflated lips. It's just very sad.
		
Click to expand...

The ones from Amsterdam look better


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why, just why? Never seen anyone look better for having over inflated lips. It's just very sad.
		
Click to expand...

My favourites are the anti-vaxxers who don't want anything "unnatural" injected into them but have a profile pic with lips that look like they've has an allergic reaction to a bee sting.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Me. I have some great and expensive over ear wired Sennheiser head phones. Way better than any blue toothed junk I have tried, including my bose ones.
		
Click to expand...


Its a bit like forged vs cast, people like to pretend they can tell the difference


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			My favourites are the anti-vaxxers who don't want anything "unnatural" injected into them but have a profile pic with lips that look like they've has an allergic reaction to a bee sting.
		
Click to expand...

Same who won't trust something made by the smartest minds in the world but will snort coke from Dave with 2 teeth missing


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2020)

Teachers !!!! Seriously???? "you've kept the country going". The clown that has just been shown saying this had better not get near me.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2020)

Also, whilst I'm on, counting Covid deaths as of anything within 28 days of a positive test. What utter utter utter utter !!!!!!!!!! Words fail me...............


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Me too. 

Click to expand...

And me too. 
I have cable from I pad to DAC, and then cable from DAC to headphone, and it is a substantial cable.
There's a reason the best headphones still have cables.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Teachers !!!! Seriously???? "you've kept the country going". The clown that has just been shown saying this had better not get near me.
		
Click to expand...

Have a word with yourself. Teachers were part of key workers who yes did keep the country going

Working to allow key workers children into school so NHS staff could go to work 

Setting home learning for their kids 

Now putting themselves in direct possible contact with covid on a daily basis to give their kids an education 

So I suggest you have some class and shut up.


----------



## Leftie (Nov 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That will be me 😄
		
Click to expand...

And me.  Sony bluetooth over ear for convenience.  Wired and old Sennheiser over ear for settling down with a glass of something ...


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 20, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Also, whilst I'm on, counting Covid deaths as of anything within 28 days of a positive test. What utter utter utter utter !!!!!!!!!! Words fail me...............
		
Click to expand...

Please. Explain your expertise in epidemiology.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 21, 2020)

Ordered a 2 things, on Amazon to come to Sweden. This isn’t an issue on non tax affected goods. I get a tracking number I pop it in my Post Nord app and it tells me when I can collect. Great system works a treat. Except when the company selling puts in a tracking number that only works on their system... how useful is that? Surely that doesn’t comply with the tracking rules, any way looks like this stuff will either get returned to sender or I might by some fluke get it... they also charged full whack for postage that could be tracked.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2020)

Royal Mail send me a note saying my items will be delivered yesterday between 8am and midday. This didn't happen, and now it's just radio silence. They're at some depot in Hemel apparently. What? Not even out for delivery today according to the tracking. What's happened there? Clueless. With DPD for example their tracking is great, you can see where the driver is, know exactly when the parcel is coming or not - how have Royal Mail still not reached an acceptable level of item tracking by now?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have started watching Undoing, I'm guessing this is where your post came from. It really is distracting, what is she doing to herself?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is, she looks like an android in certain angles 🤖
Are we allowed to discuss the plot? My money is on her father or lawyer friend being involved somehow 🤔


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 21, 2020)

Got another. How does a vacuum cleaner with a motor as powerful as a hair dryer cost £199 and a proper one with a motor that's 1300 Electrolux by the way only cost £50? How I wish you could still get this


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yes it is, she looks like an android in certain angles 🤖
Are we allowed to discuss the plot? My money is on her father or lawyer friend being involved somehow 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Android, that's a really apt description. 

I'm only 2 episodes in so it's still unfolding for me. One for the TV thread 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 21, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Teachers !!!! Seriously???? "you've kept the country going". The clown that has just been shown saying this had better not get near me.
		
Click to expand...

I have to ask, and I'm sure I ask on behalf of many forumites.. 

What is wrong with your head, man?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 21, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Got another. How does a vacuum cleaner with a motor as powerful as a hair dryer cost £199 and a proper one with a motor that's 1300 Electrolux by the way only cost £50? How I wish you could still get this
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what your actual point is here. Hairdryers usually consume around 1800-2000W but bear in mind there is a heating element in there which consunes the majority of that power and the rating on a hairdryer isn't motor power IIRC. A small hairdryer with a 2KW motor would be pretty wild to handle. So not comparable to a vacuum at all. 
For vacuums themselves, I assume you mean smaller motors being more expensive? 

Motors are not just motors though; induction, brushed, brushless. 
Different technologies cost different amounts to produce, R&D etc. 
Then you have efficiencies of scale, a smaller induction motor of say 950W is probably as efficient or more so than that 1300W brushed motor.

If you don't understand stuff, its probably best for everyone if you try not to get irritated by it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Teachers !!!! Seriously???? "you've kept the country going". The clown that has just been shown saying this had better not get near me.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think it’s worth having a little think about that comment for a minute and maybe you can then reevaluate and understand how clueless that statement isn


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 21, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I have to ask, and I'm sure I ask on behalf of many forumites.. 

What is wrong with your head, man?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if he's just jealous of public workers or just is a bit thick.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yes it is, she looks like an android in certain angles 🤖
Are we allowed to discuss the plot? My money is on her father or lawyer friend being involved somehow 🤔
		
Click to expand...

her dad is too obvious.

my missus has gone from thinking it was Hugh Grant, to it being Nicole Kidman, to her dad, to the victim's husband. She now thinks it's the victim's son 

I'm with you on her lawyer pal.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 21, 2020)

Rugby players socially distancing during the anthems, when in a few moments they will be in a scrum or a ruck. Pointless.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Rugby players socially distancing during the anthems, when in a few moments they will be in a scrum or a ruck. Pointless.
		
Click to expand...

We were saying the same thing 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2020)

All the neighbours putting Christmas lights up because the road next to us has. a) its only the bloody 21st November and b) since when has it become a competition. We have one annoying neighbour that seems to think he runs the street and what he says the outer neighbours sheepishly follow (except us). Very disappointing


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All the neighbours putting Christmas lights up because the road next to us has. a) its only the bloody 21st November and b) since when has it become a competition. We have one annoying neighbour that seems to think he runs the street and what he says the outer neighbours sheepishly follow (except us). Very disappointing
		
Click to expand...

I suggested to my Xmas mad wife that we put the tree up one week early just because where else can we go?

She was mortified


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2020)

Peter Walton; "VAR isn't there to get the right decision."    

He is an even bigger muppet as a pundit than he was as a referee, and I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 21, 2020)

People being offended by The Fairytale of New York lyrics 🤦‍♂️

Life must be SO hard for them


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 21, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I suggested to my Xmas mad wife that we put the tree up one week early just because where else can we go?

She was mortified
		
Click to expand...

I'm putting up my outside lights tomroow. Make the place more cheery


----------



## Crumplezone (Nov 21, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			People being offended by The Fairytale of New York lyrics 🤦‍♂️

Life must be SO hard for them
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the Pogues don't mind the alternative version being used. After all they re recorded it in 1994 for the same reason.


----------



## IainP (Nov 21, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I suggested to my Xmas mad wife that we put the tree up one week early just because where else can we go?

She was mortified
		
Click to expand...

Some radio programmes and other media have been suggesting going up early this year for similar reasons  - something to do. I envisage me caving in earlier than usual. Mind we're in a no streetlights area, so the outdoor lights do lighten the gloom.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All the neighbours putting Christmas lights up because the road next to us has. a) its only the bloody 21st November and b) since when has it become a competition. We have one annoying neighbour that seems to think he runs the street and what he says the outer neighbours sheepishly follow (except us). Very disappointing
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			I suggested to my Xmas mad wife that we put the tree up one week early just because where else can we go?

She was mortified
		
Click to expand...

I actually think we're past the point of moaning saying it's too early. Only a week and a half until December, and given that we're largely stuck indoors for the time being what better time to do it? Why begrudge someone for an activity they can actually do at home to pass the time and feel a bit more cheerful about things?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I actually think we're past the point of moaning saying it's too early. Only a week and a half until December, and given that we're largely stuck indoors for the time being what better time to do it? Why begrudge someone for an activity they can actually do at home to pass the time and feel a bit more cheerful about things?
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually running out of jobs I'm sure of it lol 

Next week I'll wet and forget the garden and I think that's my last job I need done


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I actually think we're past the point of moaning saying it's too early. Only a week and a half until December, and given that we're largely stuck indoors for the time being what better time to do it? Why begrudge someone for an activity they can actually do at home to pass the time and feel a bit more cheerful about things?
		
Click to expand...

Up to a point I would agree but it was more the "the next street has so we need to" that annoyed me more. The other street has always gone to town big time for Christmas and most gardens have the large inflatable santas, more and more lights every year and make it a real effort as a community. We have this one neighbour who has taken it on himself to make sure our street HAS to compete with the other and has railroaded most of the the neighbours into following suit. There is no way we're ever having an inflatable anything in the garden and both HID and I think less is more in terms of decorations and don't want to have outside lights on our house.


----------



## chellie (Nov 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 33648

😁
		
Click to expand...

We have that.


----------



## Slime (Nov 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			All the neighbours putting Christmas lights up because the road next to us has. a) its only the bloody 21st November and b) since when has it become a competition. *We have one annoying neighbour that seems to think he runs the street and what he says the outer neighbours sheepishly follow (except us).* Very disappointing
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they think you're the annoying neighbour for not going with the flow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2020)

Slime said:



			Maybe they think you're the annoying neighbour for not going with the flow.
		
Click to expand...

They probably do. However neither my wife and I have been into decorating our house at Christmas that way and certainly wouldn't do it on the say so of a neighbour and certainly not before December, with or without lockdown. As I said for us, less is more


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 21, 2020)

I decorate on Christmas eve. It comes down on 12th night. That is Christmas.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I decorate on Christmas eve. It comes down on 12th night. That is Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds the right way to do it. Decorating on Christmas Eve makes sense and the child in me says more magical rather than drag it on for 5-6 weeks like some.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 21, 2020)

Better get an fibre optic tree, otherwise you'll think you're at Augusta,  they'll be Pine straw everywhere


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 21, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Sounds the right way to do it. Decorating on Christmas Eve makes sense and the child in me says more magical rather than drag it on for 5-6 weeks like some.
		
Click to expand...

Ill be wrapping, prepping for dinner and getting drunk, no chance i'd do decs aswell 😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Ill be wrapping, prepping for dinner and getting drunk, no chance i'd do decs aswell 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

100%. And it's not even worth the effort of putting them up if they're not up for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			100%. And it's not even worth the effort of putting them up if they're not up for at least 4 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly,  thats the bare minimum


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			her dad is too obvious.

my missus has gone from thinking it was Hugh Grant, to it being Nicole Kidman, to her dad, to the victim's husband. She now thinks it's the victim's son 

I'm with you on her lawyer pal.
		
Click to expand...

😆
I don't think her dad did it, he's too clever for that, I just feel he's involved somehow.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			😆
I don't think her dad did it, he's too clever for that, I just feel he's involved somehow.
		
Click to expand...

Stop it, Miss Marples.


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2020)

Cheap flimsy dog poo bags


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm beginning to realise what a Month of Sundays feels like...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 22, 2020)

Two for Amazon.   

1.  Making their order system so difficult to avoid signing up for Amazon Prime.    So now I have to cancel that.
2.  The delivery guy just dumping the package outside the block of flats when the buzzer for mine was right in front of him.  Fortunately the e-mail saying "delivered in a safe place" arrived quickly and I was able to grab it as it wouldn't have stayed there for long.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			Cheap flimsy dog poo bags
		
Click to expand...





Try these


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 22, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 33651


Try these
		
Click to expand...

This is why I love this forum! 😁

Now Paul, are these big enough to turn inside out, get both your hands in and pick up something the size of a grapefruit? 🤔


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I actually think we're past the point of moaning saying it's too early. Only a week and a half until December, and given that we're largely stuck indoors for the time being what better time to do it? Why begrudge someone for an activity they can actually do at home to pass the time and feel a bit more cheerful about things?
		
Click to expand...

Can you give the wife a call and say this to her. She won't let me put ours up. Although we have the old fibre otic tree up at the mo to investigate why it always ends up leaning after a day. (It's been up for three days and not leaning yet).


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 22, 2020)

Not being able to buy a bargin (that no one knows about in the store as they haven't got the price on the stuff LOL useless they are) at Morrisons because the queues at the tills are 6 + deep. I kid you not! Staff hours have been slashed so not enough staff on to man all the tills . The store is rammed !!!!!!! Self distancing is impossible.


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			This is why I love this forum! 😁

Now Paul, are these big enough to turn inside out, get both your hands in and pick up something the size of a grapefruit? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I think you need bin bags!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2020)

Idiotic comments on the football thread.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 22, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			her dad is too obvious.

my missus has gone from thinking it was Hugh Grant, to it being Nicole Kidman, to her dad, to the victim's husband. She now thinks it's the victim's son 

I'm with you on her lawyer pal.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going Nicole's lad. There's got to be a reason he is so sure his dad didn't do it


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2020)

people discussing the plot of a tv show (that some may not be as up to date on episodes of) on the random irritations thread rather than on the what are you watching thread which can be avoided by those not wanting spoilers


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 22, 2020)

The hundreds of people that have descended on every local dog walking route wondering around aimlessly like zombies, doing what I imagine is practicing for the oncoming Christmas shopping spree.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 22, 2020)

Awful pictures  for  Scotland game on Amazon prime


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 22, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Awful pictures  for  Scotland game on Amazon prime
		
Click to expand...

The rugby last week was just so bad and never thought I'd be relieved Channel 4 had the England Ireland game yesterday!


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The rugby last week was just so bad and never thought I'd be relieved Channel 4 had the England Ireland game yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

Have done a speed test 
	
 just about watchable on Laptop but through firestick  is hopeless


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 22, 2020)

after a windy night, the last of the leave off the tree's in te garden so went out to the tool shed to get my leaf blower, Rake and sheers to do some gardening. The padlock on the shed wouldn't budge. Luckily i have some bolt cutter.... guess where they are


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2020)

Was planning to do a workout and go for a run roday, but woke up with a banging headache that wouldn't shift so just stayed in bed til 5pm. Day written off. Oh well.


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Was planning to do a workout and go for a run roday, but woke up with a banging headache that wouldn't shift so just stayed in bed til 5pm. Day written off. Oh well.
		
Click to expand...

Alcohol related?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2020)

Overhearing a neighbour who spent yesterday pitting loads of lights up saying "they've got more lights up in the next street so we'll need to get more". You are a muppet. Why make it into a competition and what does it matter what the next street looks like. Even the Sainsbury delivery driver yesterday couldn't believe how early they had put them up and how many decorations they had up either. It was funny listening to neighbours from the other local streets wandering past the house on a walk towards the nature reserve saying the same thing, especially with the two main decorators outside at the time, Their face was a picture


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			Alcohol related?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it, I only had two cans last night. If I've got a hangover off that then I think my drinking days are over lol.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Overhearing a neighbour who spent yesterday pitting loads of lights up saying "they've got more lights up in the next street so we'll need to get more". You are a muppet. Why make it into a competition and what does it matter what the next street looks like. Even the Sainsbury delivery driver yesterday couldn't believe how early they had put them up and how many decorations they had up either. It was funny listening to neighbours from the other local streets wandering past the house on a walk towards the nature reserve saying the same thing, especially with the two main decorators outside at the time, Their face was a picture
		
Click to expand...

Send him a copy of 'Deck The Halls' on DVD, the Danny DeVito film.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			All you need..

Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			No no no - your bro gave me a yellow card for that a few years back!!!
		
Click to expand...

Instead of infractions the mods are now making people watch the Leeds v Arsenal game as punishment


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			All you need..

Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			No no no - your bro gave me a yellow card for that a few years back!!!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed I did and I have finally given him one, otherwise it would be unfair 😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2020)

I've been a bad boy



But then he goes and insults me by calling me the Gary Lineker of the Forum.....
I getting on to Mike...I'm not having that..


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I've been a bad boy
View attachment 33668


But then he goes and insults me by calling me the Gary Lineker of the Forum.....
I getting on to Mike...I'm not having that..
		
Click to expand...

As I recall Mother Theresa was mentioned to me


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			As I recall Mother Theresa was mentioned to me 

Click to expand...

I choose good role models 😂😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I've been a bad boy
View attachment 33668


But then he goes and insults me by calling me the Gary Lineker of the Forum.....
I getting on to Mike...I'm not having that..
		
Click to expand...

Well he was...........

He ain’t now 🤭


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			As I recall Mother Theresa was mentioned to me 

Click to expand...

He's been dying to do this for years .....little does he know thats his birthday present..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			He's been dying to do this for years .....little does he know thats his birthday present..

Click to expand...

No chance, that’s 5 weeks early 😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No chance, that’s 5 weeks early 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I'm organised..remember


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm organised..remember

Click to expand...

get a life 👍👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I've been a bad boy
View attachment 33668


But then he goes and insults me by calling me the Gary Lineker of the Forum.....
I getting on to Mike...I'm not having that..
		
Click to expand...

He may have a point, there's some similarity in the ears...


----------



## Slime (Nov 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I doubt it, *I only had two cans last night.* If I've got a hangover off that then I think my drinking days are over lol.
		
Click to expand...

Party Sevens?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2020)

Amazon

Wife ordered 3 things yest only 2 came so contacted them. They said they would resend but would take a week. (Prime next day we had ordered on) said refund please and they were all apologetic then started blaming covid for supply issues 

Please don't dare pull the covid card. Many buisness won't see the other side of covid ..yet Amazon is making their normal sales and more as people are forced to buy more from them.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2020)

On the project that I'm helping out by covering someone as well as my own project, they've started hounding me for things that I haven't done _immediately_. About this close to telling them to shove it. 🤏🏻


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			The hundreds of people that have descended on every local dog walking route wondering around aimlessly like zombies, doing what I imagine is practicing for the oncoming Christmas shopping spree.
		
Click to expand...

YES ! This! We went out yesterday and it was rammed at one of our usual spots, so we did what any sensible person should have done. Went on by and went somewhere quieter rather than parking on the verge and cramming the place more full! Idiots.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 23, 2020)

Still waiting for 2 new couches to be delivered , after giving away the 2 perfectly good ones we had, weeks ago


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2020)

ARGHH Want something for the smallest one, Amazon dropped the price in their Xmas shop today!! Awesome, go to buy it. _*'Usually dispatched in 1-2 Months'*_  whats the ruddy point in listing it in their 'xmas shop'

Grrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 23, 2020)

Rooter said:



			YES ! This! We went out yesterday and it was rammed at one of our usual spots, so we did what any sensible person should have done. Went on by and went somewhere quieter rather than parking on the verge and cramming the place more full! Idiots.
		
Click to expand...

We did an unfruitful dragging car park loop, in the end I said bogger to this band did the same. No way could I let my dogs off the lead with that many people there. Roll on next week.


----------



## Slab (Nov 23, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			The hundreds of people that have descended on every local dog walking route wondering around aimlessly like zombies, doing what I imagine is practicing for the oncoming Christmas shopping spree.
		
Click to expand...

Genuine question, are there really designated routes only used for walking dogs?
(every day's a school day)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2020)

Slab said:



			Genuine question, are there really designated routes only used for walking dogs?
(every day's a school day)
		
Click to expand...

No is the answer. There are however plenty of walks that are popular with dog walkers for a range of reasons. They will also be popular with other walkers, more recently you can add cyclists into some of these routes. Dog walkers don't have exclusive rights to these routes but if you go to one then expect to see lots of dogs, possibly off lead as well.

I think the point of the post is that normally you would just see dog walkers and hardy walkers on these routes. Currently you are seeing a whole host of others of others as well, who will soon disappear again once the shops re-open. They are temporary walkers filling in time.


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2020)

Sainsburies not having the wine you ordered on C&C to stock up ahead of xmas


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2020)

The price of death certificates.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			The price of death certificates.
		
Click to expand...

11 quid? you only need one these days and then scan it. 99% of places will now accept a scanned PDF.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2020)

Rooter said:



			11 quid? you only need one these days and then scan it. 99% of places will now accept a scanned PDF.
		
Click to expand...

We needed multiple originals after being told by many places they couldn’t take copies and they couldn’t return them either. Just seems a bit of rip off and a death tax!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			We needed multiple originals after being told by many places they couldn’t take copies and they couldn’t return them either. Just seems a bit of rip off and a death tax!
		
Click to expand...

Our lawyer signed and verified some copies to send to various places, free , he said they don't need the originals.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Our lawyer signed and verified some copies to send to various places, free , he said they don't need the originals.
		
Click to expand...

Will keep note of this for the next time...which is hopefully a long time in the future.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 23, 2020)

Slab said:



			Genuine question, are there really designated routes only used for walking dogs?
(every day's a school day)
		
Click to expand...

No but routes that are primarily used by dog walkers or the odd walker is now populated by hordes of families meeting up and unruly children unleashed. The dogs need different places to sniff and explore and they don’t get that walking on my heel dodging crowds. 
A mild irritation. 
I ended up at the golf club instead and gave the missus a tour and the dogs got a good run.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2020)

Rooter said:



			11 quid? you only need one these days and then scan it. 99% of places will now accept a scanned PDF.
		
Click to expand...

We needed one (original for HMRC, one for the pension company, one for the bank and a couple of others). Think the registrar (lovely and helpful lady) recommended 10 as the average. Mind you that was eight years ago


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We needed one (original for HMRC, one for the pension company, one for the bank and a couple of others). Think the registrar (lovely and helpful lady) recommended 10 as the average. Mind you that was eight years ago
		
Click to expand...

I ended up ordering ten. I’d rather have extra now than having to spend way more down the line.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We needed one (original for HMRC, one for the pension company, one for the bank and a couple of others). Think the registrar (lovely and helpful lady) recommended 10 as the average. Mind you that was eight years ago
		
Click to expand...

They went up in England from £4.00 to £11.00 in 2019.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Sorry to hear this. Wishing you well.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Things are awful right now and a three week wait for the funeral hasn’t been easy. I don’t even feel like I’m fully grieving yet. It’s surreal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			They went up in England from £4.00 to £11.00 in 2019.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Had no idea at the time what we paid. More concerned with getting enough, getting the affairs sorted and the cremation organised


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thanks for that. Had no idea at the time what we paid. More concerned with getting enough, getting the affairs sorted and the cremation organised
		
Click to expand...

Spent all day today sorting this out, phone call appt with Registar tomorrow morning.

Due to Covid everything is being done by phone and email with paper copies to follow, seems easier than last time, but.......


----------



## Captainron (Nov 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We still have a landline specifically for the in-laws especially the M-I-L who is rubbish with her mobile and in an emergency would only panic.
		
Click to expand...

I’d take the faceplate off and pull the wires out. Won’t have to listen to the old codgers then!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I’d take the faceplate off and pull the wires out. Won’t have to listen to the old codgers then! 

Click to expand...

Can't do that. HID would be more than annoyed and the garage would be a tad nippy to sleep in and as in-laws go I could have done worse


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Thank you. Things are awful right now and a three week wait for the funeral hasn’t been easy. I don’t even feel like I’m fully grieving yet. It’s surreal.
		
Click to expand...

Not your girlfriend?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Not your girlfriend?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly yes, twelve days ago. Her treatment hadn’t worked, her cancer had spread aggressively and she developed kidney failure as a result that couldn’t be reversed.


----------



## chellie (Nov 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Sadly yes, twelve days ago. Her treatment hadn’t worked, her cancer had spread aggressively and she developed kidney failure as a result that couldn’t be reversed.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to read that. Take care x


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 23, 2020)

So sorry to hear that 😢, my condolences.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Sadly yes, twelve days ago. Her treatment hadn’t worked, her cancer had spread aggressively and she developed kidney failure as a result that couldn’t be reversed.
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear that - deepest sympathies


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Sadly yes, twelve days ago. Her treatment hadn’t worked, her cancer had spread aggressively and she developed kidney failure as a result that couldn’t be reversed.
		
Click to expand...

Christ mate, words fail me, I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm sure you've already heard it a million times but stay strong.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Christ mate, words fail me, I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm sure you've already heard it a million times but stay strong.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not fully hit me yet. There’s so much to do and I’ve thrown myself into that, Warzone and reading social media all day long! The funeral’s next Thursday and I think it’ll hit me as I write my eulogy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2020)

So sorry.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 23, 2020)

I feel your pain, I've lost so many people over the years, including my 38 year old daughter in 2006 and it still seems like yesterday .
Stay strong, make her proud, but you have to let go , grieve cry with close friends., take care xx


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It’s not fully hit me yet. There’s so much to do and I’ve thrown myself into that, Warzone and reading social media all day long! The funeral’s next Thursday and I think it’ll hit me as I write my eulogy.
		
Click to expand...

That’s awful, very sorry to hear about your girlfriend. 😞😞


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 23, 2020)

So sorry to hear that news Kellfire. Awful disease that takes far too many people before their time


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I feel your pain, I've lost so many people over the years, including my 38 year old daughter in 2006 and it still seems like yesterday .
Stay strong, make her proud, but you have to let go , grieve cry with close friends., take care xx

Click to expand...

I’m sorry for your loss, too. My Ash was only 36 and we just never entertained the idea it would be so short. 

Three weeks ago we had a meeting organised to discuss one final operation that would see her in the recovery phase. Instead that meeting revealed she had metastatic spread in both lungs, her liver and abdomen. She was planned for palliative chemo but blood tests revealed she had kidney problems. One week later, she had died. It’s been an insane year and the last month has tested our resolve greatly. Her mum is absolutely beside herself and I just wish I could do something good to help. We are doing something to try and raise money for the ward that cared for her. In fact, I’m going to post that on the Things That Make You Happy thread.


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Kellfire, such a sad story 

make sure you take some time to grieve (and get help with it if needed)


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Sadly yes, twelve days ago. Her treatment hadn’t worked, her cancer had spread aggressively and she developed kidney failure as a result that couldn’t be reversed.
		
Click to expand...

Thats awful fella. 

Genuine condolences. I hope you’ve got someone to talk too. Don’t try and do it all alone. It’ll burn you out eventually.


----------



## Dando (Nov 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Sadly yes, twelve days ago. Her treatment hadn’t worked, her cancer had spread aggressively and she developed kidney failure as a result that couldn’t be reversed.
		
Click to expand...

That’s awful to hear.

Deepest sympathies


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			Sorry for your loss Kellfire, such a sad story 

make sure you take some time to grieve (and get help with it if needed)
		
Click to expand...

My friends have rallied around me like you wouldn’t believe including offers of spending Christmas with different people. Her family have totally taken me in as one of their own, too. For that I am blessed. 

I know who to reach out to when I need to - in fact, during her last few days I utilised one of the free text chat lines just to allow me to vent to someone who wasn’t there living it with us. 

https://www.crisistextline.uk/

No one should ever feel ashamed to reach out and ask for help, or even just to have someone to talk to. Talking really can help focus the awful thoughts in our heads and make them more manageable.


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			My friends have rallied around me like you wouldn’t believe including offers of spending Christmas with different people. Her family have totally taken me in as one of their own, too. For that I am blessed.

I know who to reach out to when I need to - in fact, during her last few days I utilised one of the free text chat lines just to allow me to vent to someone who wasn’t there living it with us.

https://www.crisistextline.uk/

No one should ever feel ashamed to reach out and ask for help, or even just to have someone to talk to. Talking really can help focus the awful thoughts in our heads and make them more manageable.
		
Click to expand...


great to hear you have support around you  wish i had seen that light earlier when my mum passed many many years ago


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 23, 2020)

Jesus Marc so sorry to hear that, deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 23, 2020)

So very sorry for your loss Marc, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 23, 2020)

Sorry to read this. Sincerest condolences Kellfire.


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 23, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Kelfire, sincere condolences.


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2020)

Sounds like she was a very brave young lady. Very sad news Kellfire.


----------



## Slime (Nov 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Sadly yes, twelve days ago. Her treatment hadn’t worked, her cancer had spread aggressively and she developed kidney failure as a result that couldn’t be reversed.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so truly sorry.
I'm sure we're all here for you if you need us.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 24, 2020)

richart said:



			Sounds like she was a very brave young lady. Very sad news Kellfire.
		
Click to expand...

She never stopped smiling through it all. I don’t know how she did it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			She never stopped smiling through it all. I don’t know how she did it.
		
Click to expand...

She sounds a remarkable person , sorry for your loss


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 24, 2020)

One of the best things about this forum is that despite all the bickering people rally round to support each other when it matters. Thoughts are with you Kellfire at this difficult time.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Sadly yes, twelve days ago. Her treatment hadn’t worked, her cancer had spread aggressively and she developed kidney failure as a result that couldn’t be reversed.
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear that. Bad at the best of times but 100 times more difficult under current circumstances. Thinking of you.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Sadly yes, twelve days ago. Her treatment hadn’t worked, her cancer had spread aggressively and she developed kidney failure as a result that couldn’t be reversed.
		
Click to expand...

Sincere condolences, terrible news


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Sadly yes, twelve days ago. Her treatment hadn’t worked, her cancer had spread aggressively and she developed kidney failure as a result that couldn’t be reversed.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no I am so very sorry to hear that. Words can't express - heartfelt sympathy to you and your families.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 24, 2020)

White carpet and daughters that spill a whole pint of blackcurrant juice on it. Looks like a scene from Midsomer Murders. You would think at 25 years old she could keep a firm grip of the glass. 

I hate white carpets, but the previous owners had them on every downstairs floor. Just why would you put them in the entrance hall and dining room. We are changing them slowly, this may speed up the process


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Sadly yes, twelve days ago. Her treatment hadn’t worked, her cancer had spread aggressively and she developed kidney failure as a result that couldn’t be reversed.
		
Click to expand...

Bl00dy 'ell Marc.... you have my deepest sympathies.

I'll drag out one of my special beers tonight and raise a glass.

Take care.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 24, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			White carpet and daughters that spill a whole pint of blackcurrant juice on it. Looks like a scene from Midsomer Murders. You would think at 25 years old she could keep a firm grip of the glass.

I hate white carpets, but the previous owners had them on every downstairs floor. Just why would you put them in the entrance hall and dining room. We are changing them slowly, this may speed up the process
		
Click to expand...

They don't get any better as they get older. Our youngest is 31. On her last visit she poured orange juice into a bowl and cornflakes into a glass, then stared at it for 20 secs trying to figure out what she got wrong. And she's a teacher!!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 24, 2020)

I can't make my mind up whether or not to post this in "random irritations" or "Gladden the heart."

For months and months I've been in a cycle of struggling to get to sleep and then waking up from 4am onwards. Most nights I'd struggle to sleep more than 5 hours. We're now in the middle of mad packing for our move next week and I'm regularly sleeping past 8am.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2020)

Won an Ebay auction for a new mtb helmet, the seller has emailed asking me to pay via a different PayPal account. 
Hmmm, sounds dodgy, he's probably trying to avoid Ebay fees but then I don't think I have any recourse should he fail to send the helmet. 
What a helmet 🙄


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Won an Ebay auction for a new mtb helmet, the seller has emailed asking me to pay via a different PayPal account.
Hmmm, sounds dodgy, he's probably trying to avoid Ebay fees but then I don't think I have any recourse should he fail to send the helmet.
What a helmet 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Ebay track emails for any sign that you are looking to avoid going through their system, avoiding fees etc. One seller wanted me to buy an item through Gumtree rather than the ebay auction and I received an email very shortly afterwards advising against it and stating that my account could be suspended. Big brother............

Stick to the system, it protects you.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2020)

Ebay is changing how you get paid for things.
They're managing the sale themselves rather than through PayPal 
You can still use PayPal to pay but when you sell ebay pays it straight to your bank account minus fees.
This takes a few days..
Sold an item on Sunday evening, paid for immediately 
Got an email this morning saying the money is on the way to my bank.
Will be interesting to see when it lands.


----------



## cliveb (Nov 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			We needed multiple originals after being told by many places they couldn’t take copies and they couldn’t return them either. Just seems a bit of rip off and a death tax!
		
Click to expand...

Last time I needed any (2017), the first one was a bit much but you could have extra copies at £1 each. So I just ordered half a dozen. Didn't need them all, of course.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ebay track emails for any sign that you are looking to avoid going through their system, avoiding fees etc. One seller wanted me to buy an item through Gumtree rather than the ebay auction and I received an email very shortly afterwards advising against it and stating that my account could be suspended. Big brother............

Stick to the system, it protects you.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness he's emailed back saying he will try and swap PayPal accounts to the sale, if that is at all possible. 
Failing that I'll just drive down at the weekend as it's only just past Middlesbrough.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			In fairness he's emailed back saying he will try and swap PayPal accounts to the sale, if that is at all possible.
Failing that I'll just drive down at the weekend as it's only just past Middlesbrough.
		
Click to expand...

As long as it is past Middlesbrough and you neither have to go through it or stop there


----------



## Italian outcast (Nov 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			She never stopped smiling through it all. I don’t know how she did it.
		
Click to expand...

courage and love i imagine

i'm sorry for you both


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Ebay is changing how you get paid for things.
They're managing the sale themselves rather than through PayPal
You can still use PayPal to pay but when you sell ebay pays it straight to your bank account minus fees.
This takes a few days..
Sold an item on Sunday evening, paid for immediately
Got an email this morning saying the money is on the way to my bank.
Will be interesting to see when it lands.
		
Click to expand...

Just landed now.
So 2 days to get paid..not sure I'm OK with that when it was instant through PayPal.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Just landed now.
So 2 days to get paid..not sure I'm OK with that when it was instant through PayPal.
		
Click to expand...

That will surely delay everything. If I am selling I would not ship until the money reaches me. That slows my shipping down, annoys the customer who has paid instantly but who has to wait longer. Let's hope they improve that.


----------



## DRW (Nov 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Sadly yes, twelve days ago. Her treatment hadn’t worked, her cancer had spread aggressively and she developed kidney failure as a result that couldn’t be reversed.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, terrible to lose someone that young so close to you.

Thoughts with you. Take care.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That will surely delay everything. If I am selling I would not ship until the money reaches me. That slows my shipping down, annoys the customer who has paid instantly but who has to wait longer. Let's hope they improve that.
		
Click to expand...

They still send a notification to "post now" and, allegedly,  they only do that once the payment is confirmed  ie in their account so the money is safe.
They then press a button or two and it takes, seemingly, a couple of days to reach your bank.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			They still send a notification to "post now" and, allegedly,  they only do that once the payment is confirmed  ie in their account so the money is safe.
They then press a button or two and it takes, seemingly, a couple of days to reach your bank.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid that I don't recognise the system you are using there.

I regularly sell through ebay, last completed sale at the weekend, and all my payments are via PayPal. It continues to operate in the same way as it has for the last 10 years.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I'm afraid that I don't recognise the system you are using there.

I regularly sell through ebay, last completed sale at the weekend, and all my payments are via PayPal. It continues to operate in the same way as it has for the last 10 years.
		
Click to expand...

Its changing and by the end of the year PayPal is gone..


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Its changing and by the end of the year PayPal is gone..
		
Click to expand...

Will it?

As I understand it PayPal will remain an option for payments for ebay purchases, just not the default. 

Personally I will continue to specify it as my preferred method for sales I make and wherever possible continue to make my own payments via PayPal. 

I am not a massive fan of ebay and its security.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 24, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Will it?

As I understand it PayPal will remain an option for payments for ebay purchases, just not the default.

Personally I will continue to specify it as my preferred method for sales I make and wherever possible continue to make my own payments via PayPal.

I am not a massive fan of ebay and its security.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully though as a seller, it will stop you being shafted by fees, sellers fee's and then paypal fees! May as well inflate prices by 10% to cover yourself!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 24, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Hopefully though as a seller, it will stop you being shafted by fees, sellers fee's and then paypal fees! May as well inflate prices by 10% to cover yourself!
		
Click to expand...

Often take advantage of the £1 max selling fees.

Just compare it with conventional auction house fees.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2020)

PayPal remains a way of paying on ebay but its becoming like Amazon in that there will be many more ways to pay.
But as a seller, when someone buys your item, even if they use PayPal, the money doesn't go into your PayPal account, it goes straight to your bank.
Ebay's payment processing will be done by a Dutch based firm Adyen and not PayPal 
This is being rolled out and by the end of the year PayPal will be dropped as payment processor


----------



## IainP (Nov 24, 2020)

Irritated with myself 🤨
Booking lots of leave as it's 'use it or lose it' time - why didn't I take more in the summer - doh.
Guess it's just been a strange year.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2020)

IainP said:



			Irritated with myself 🤨
Booking lots of leave as it's 'use it or lose it' time - why didn't I take more in the summer - doh.
Guess it's just been a strange year.
		
Click to expand...

Can you not roll it over? Govt has said you can do that. Your employer should not be restricting you in that.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can you not roll it over? Govt has said you can do that. Your employer should not be restricting you in that.
		
Click to expand...

If I was an employer I'd be telling the gov to shove that idea where the sun don't shine. My employee has had 6 weeks off with pay already this year, and now next year I'm to shell out for, possibly, two years worth of paid holidays.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 24, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			If I was an employer I'd be telling the gov to shove that idea where the sun don't shine. My employee has had 6 weeks off with pay already this year, and now next year I'm to shell out for, possibly, two years worth of paid holidays.
		
Click to expand...

I had 7 months on furlough, my employer asked me to take holiday during this period.  Holiday pay was at full rate not the 80% furlough rate, so it was better for me to take it
When I went back on 2 Nov it was the start of a brand new holiday year and I had to make sure nothing was carried over. Wasn’t a problem

Still miffed that I have to take 3 days holiday over Xmas as the company goes into hibernation for a few days


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I had 7 months on furlough, my employer asked me to take holiday during this period.  Holiday pay was at full rate not the 80% furlough rate, so it was better for me to take it
When I went back on 2 Nov it was the start of a brand new holiday year and I had to make sure nothing was carried over. Wasn’t a problem

Still miffed that I have to take 3 days holiday over Xmas as the company goes into hibernation for a few days
		
Click to expand...

Don't mention Christmas.  We have to provide skeleton cover every year & every year the same suspects duck it.  This year with working from home we are all apparently supposed to be grateful that the usual skivers have volunteered to cover it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			If I was an employer I'd be telling the gov to shove that idea where the sun don't shine. My employee has had 6 weeks off with pay already this year, and now next year I'm to shell out for, possibly, two years worth of paid holidays.
		
Click to expand...

6 weeks off with pay was furlough and the money to pay for that came from Government schemes

Do your company allow people to take holiday during that furlough meaning that the company had to then give the employee full pay during that period or did the government pay again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			If I was an employer I'd be telling the gov to shove that idea where the sun don't shine. My employee has had 6 weeks off with pay already this year, and now next year I'm to shell out for, possibly, two years worth of paid holidays.
		
Click to expand...

You can tell them all you like, it won't help. I found it best to have a good rant in my car on my own when I heard it. You can't win though so rant, get to work, suck it up.


----------



## IainP (Nov 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can you not roll it over? Govt has said you can do that. Your employer should not be restricting you in that.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think the government has actually said that.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2020)

The latest Call Of Duty, specifically Hardpoint in multiplayer. 
They've completely messed up the scoring system so camping snipers or players just interested in racking up kills always come out on top now.
Playing the game as it's supposed to be played, aggressively and tactically astute does get your team the win, but has you near the bottom of the scoreboard 🙉
Wish I'd just bought Modern Warfare again but for the playstation.


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The latest Call Of Duty, specifically Hardpoint in multiplayer.
They've completely messed up the scoring system so camping snipers or players just interested in racking up kills always come out on top now.
Playing the game as it's supposed to be played, aggressively and tactically astute does get your team the win, but has you near the bottom of the scoreboard 🙉
Wish I'd just bought Modern Warfare again but for the playstation.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, you can't beat United Offensive in my eyes!


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The latest Call Of Duty, specifically Hardpoint in multiplayer.
They've completely messed up the scoring system so camping snipers or players just interested in racking up kills always come out on top now.
Playing the game as it's supposed to be played, aggressively and tactically astute does get your team the win, but has you near the bottom of the scoreboard 🙉
Wish I'd just bought Modern Warfare again but for the playstation.
		
Click to expand...

What grinds my gears is no one going for the tags on Kill Confirmed and just kill farming. Yawn. 

Modern Warfare is good but I’ll never play it again now except to grind guns up for Warzone if I decide I want to stay meta.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 25, 2020)

Imurg said:



			PayPal remains a way of paying on ebay but its becoming like Amazon in that there will be many more ways to pay.
But as a seller, when someone buys your item, even if they use PayPal, the money doesn't go into your PayPal account, it goes straight to your bank.
Ebay's payment processing will be done by a Dutch based firm Adyen and not PayPal
This is being rolled out and by the end of the year PayPal will be dropped as payment processor
		
Click to expand...

https://www.salehoo.com/blog/ebay-breaks-it-off-with-paypal

My random irritation people not just posting a quick Google result that confirms the facts etc so it's not one person's idea against another


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 25, 2020)

IainP said:



			Don't think the government has actually said that.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/holiday...carrying-annual-leave-into-future-leave-years


----------



## IainP (Nov 25, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



https://www.gov.uk/guidance/holiday...carrying-annual-leave-into-future-leave-years

Click to expand...

It's not a new link, hopefully you are posting it to confirm you agree (hard to tell).
As per my original post, my irritation was with myself. 
I was not furloughed and not prevented from taking leave.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 25, 2020)

IainP said:



			It's not a new link, hopefully you are posting it to confirm you agree (hard to tell).
As per my original post, my irritation was with myself.
I was not furloughed and not prevented from taking leave.
		
Click to expand...

As I remember it, the Government soundbite, as perpetuated by the press & media, was that you "could" carry over 4 weeks of leave.  It's only when you look into it that it becomes clear that those who actually could are few & far between.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			What grinds my gears is no one going for the tags on Kill Confirmed and just kill farming. Yawn.

Modern Warfare is good but I’ll never play it again now except to grind guns up for Warzone if I decide I want to stay meta.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really play Kill Confirmed, I've noticed the mechanics have changed slightly as well, no mounting guns etc 
Luckily my Warzone loadout has transferred from Xbox One to PS5 so I don't need to grind again...like I did last summer...


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I don't really play Kill Confirmed, I've noticed the mechanics have changed slightly as well, no mounting guns etc 
Luckily my Warzone loadout has transferred from Xbox One to PS5 so I don't need to grind again...like I did last summer...
		
Click to expand...

That’s the problem from COD19 being an Infinity Ward game and Cold War being a Treyarch game - the differences will feel more stark. I’m intrigued to see how the CW guns integrate into Warzone when they merge the two titles. 

I definitely agree on mounting. I instinctively try to mount my ARs in Cold War. It doesn’t help that I play so much Warzone so it makes switching over to CW more difficult. I like to play with lower sensitivity on Warzone because of the smaller field of view.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 25, 2020)

After being side-lined for 2 weeks with a sore knee I was looking forward to playing today. Looks a nice fresh day too, but seemingly the course is water logged and closed.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 25, 2020)

Practically midday here and it's so dark that cars need headlights.....what a grim day


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 25, 2020)

Meghan Markle now being attacked for daring to tell the public she had a miscarriage.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 25, 2020)

People that go in to "person limited" shops in couples or more. 
Our local bakery has a 2 person limit due to being small, constant stream of couples going in instead of 1 waiting outside to increase the throughput. 
When you mention it you get abuse. 
Morons.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2020)

Big companies (and or retailers) running out of stock of what they know will be hot items, retailers allowing people to buy up the stocks to profit from them. Places such as Ebay and Amazon allowing sellers to profiteer. There should be some law that selling above RRP is illegal.

And the idiots for paying the inflated prices, if no one did, the vultures wouldn't buy up the stock!!

PS. If anyone sees a Mario Kart Live Home Circuit for sale, ping me!! But I am not paying above the RRP!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 25, 2020)

No longer getting audio on videos I posted on F/Book


----------



## Dando (Nov 25, 2020)

Xmas songs on the radio all day


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2020)

Dando said:



			Xmas songs on the radio all day
		
Click to expand...

One month til Christmas Day, that makes it Christmas in my book. Deck the halls!


----------



## Dando (Nov 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			One month til Christmas Day, that makes it Christmas in my book. Deck the halls!
		
Click to expand...

 Mrs d has put the declarations up but I can’t be dealing with Mariah Carey for 4 weeks


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 25, 2020)

Dando said:



			Mrs d has put the declarations up but I can’t be dealing with Mariah Carey for 4 weeks
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 25, 2020)

Dando said:



			Mrs d has put the declarations up but I can’t be dealing with Mariah Carey for 4 weeks
		
Click to expand...


The waitresses - Christmas wrapping, is a lot worse than Mariah!

I detest it.


----------



## Neilds (Nov 25, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			The waitresses - Christmas wrapping, is a lot worse than Mariah!

I detest it.
		
Click to expand...

Get your hearing checked!!! 2nd best chrimbo tune behind Fairytale of New York🎅🏼


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2020)

The disgusting reaction by people on social media to a young lady having a miscarriage 🤬


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 25, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Get your hearing checked!!! 2nd best chrimbo tune behind Fairytale of New York🎅🏼
		
Click to expand...

I know it’s your opinion - but it’s wrong! 🤣

 Fairytale of New York is the best Christmas song. It’s universally accepted.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 25, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			I know it’s your opinion - but it’s wrong! 🤣

Fairytale of New York is the best Christmas song. It’s universally accepted.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez,  that bar is pretty low...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2020)

Dando said:



			Mrs d has put the declarations up but I can’t be dealing with Mariah Carey for 4 weeks
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you think about Mariah Carey, that song is a bit of pop songwriting genius, it has to be said. My band always does a cover of it every year and it goes down well.


----------



## Dando (Nov 25, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			The waitresses - Christmas wrapping, is a lot worse than Mariah!

I detest it.
		
Click to expand...

Good call but I’ll raise you Boney M


----------



## cliveb (Nov 25, 2020)

Got a letter from the NHS today reminding me to have a flu jab.
The letter included a request to register for digital comms so they don't waste money sending out letters.
Ironically the letter is dated 20th Nov, and I already had my flu jab on 7th.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 25, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			I know it’s your opinion - but it’s wrong! 🤣

Fairytale of New York is the best Christmas song. It’s universally accepted.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not. It's truly awful.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 25, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Got a letter from the NHS today reminding me to have a flu jab.
The letter included a request to register for digital comms so they don't waste money sending out letters.
Ironically the letter is dated 20th Nov, and I already had my flu jab on 7th.
		
Click to expand...

Since having Covid I've seen first hand how poor the admin is and zero joining up of dots. Too many too mention but the final one yesterday when I got a call about my volunteering to donate plasma. "Have you been recovered from the virus 21 days?"...my positive test was on the 6th November!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 25, 2020)

Dando said:



			Mrs d has put the declarations up but I can’t be dealing with Mariah Carey for 4 weeks
		
Click to expand...

Maybe for the night 😉


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 25, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Since having Covid I've seen first hand how poor the admin is and zero joining up of dots. Too many too mention but the final one yesterday when I got a call about my volunteering to donate plasma. "Have you been recovered from the virus 21 days?"...my positive test was on the 6th November!
		
Click to expand...

My wife has to have it (asthma)

She phoned drs and the receptionist said we arent doing your category yet 

So she went chemist They did it.. free and told the Dr 

She went nurse for baby appointment nurse asked why didn't you get jab with us she explained the nurse went thats not right you need it so there is no category.. and apologised


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 25, 2020)

Went to The Post Office today for some stamp. They were 13 shilling a stamp and that was 2nd class. I remember when I started collecting football programmes and I used to send off to the ground. It was 3.

Now I know many on here will not know what I am talking about. Chrisd, DFT, Jim8flog, perhaps Rulefan, perhaps we should have a roll call!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 25, 2020)

65p a stamp!

I remember paying a tanner for a Mars bar...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 25, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			65p a stamp!

I remember paying a tanner for a Mars bar...
		
Click to expand...

And that was for a proper sized Mars bar, not today's snack size version.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 25, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			I know it’s your opinion - but it’s wrong! 🤣

Fairytale of New York is the best Christmas song. It’s universally accepted.
		
Click to expand...

Aren’t you just agreeing with what he said about Fairytale of New York?


----------



## cliveb (Nov 25, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Went to The Post Office today for some stamp. They were 13 shilling a stamp and that was 2nd class. I remember when I started collecting football programmes and I used to send off to the ground. It was 3.

Now I know many on here will not know what I am talking about. Chrisd, DFT, Jim8flog, perhaps Rulefan, perhaps we should have a roll call!
		
Click to expand...

I remember when 13 shillings was more than enough to buy 8 portions of fish & chips.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			65p a stamp!

I remember paying a tanner for a Mars bar...
		
Click to expand...

 Brian was the stamp a Penny Black ? lol


----------



## andycap (Nov 25, 2020)

cliveb said:



			I remember when 13 shillings was more than enough to buy 8 portions of fish & chips.
		
Click to expand...

Thats when wagon wheels were the size of wagon wheels , and you could still afford a packet of spangles  with your pocket money


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 25, 2020)

Luxury 😎😎

We ad it tough !


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 25, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Luxury 😎😎

We ad it tough !
		
Click to expand...

And if you tell the youth of today, they won't believe you.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 25, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Went to The Post Office today for some stamp. They were 13 shilling a stamp and that was 2nd class. I remember when I started collecting football programmes and I used to send off to the ground. It was 3.

Now I know many on here will not know what I am talking about. Chrisd, DFT, Jim8flog, perhaps Rulefan, perhaps we should have a roll call!
		
Click to expand...

My first full time job in 1967 £5 per week !


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 25, 2020)

cliveb said:



			I remember when 13 shillings was more than enough to buy 8 portions of fish & chips.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to me-chips were 6d  and fish 9d. It was also 1/3d to watch a 1st division football match as a junior sat on a stool over the wall at Ewood Park 1958/59.

Happy days


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 25, 2020)

chrisd said:



			My first full time job in 1967 £5 per week !
		
Click to expand...

Mine in 66 was £6.7s 6d


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 25, 2020)

UHT milk being decanted into a normal milk bottle in our fridge.

Not knowing until taking the 1st sip of my morning cappuccino 🤢🤮


----------



## cliveb (Nov 25, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Similar to me-chips were 6d  and fish 9d.
		
Click to expand...

You must be older than me. Fish was a whole shilling when I were a lad. (Chips still only 6d, though)


----------



## Leftie (Nov 25, 2020)

chrisd said:



			My first full time job in 1967 £5 per week !
		
Click to expand...

They knew your true worth then Chris 

Anyway. I cry BS on that.  At your age you can't possibly remember details like that.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 26, 2020)

My first job  in 1961 as an apprentice plasterer was £2-10s for a  44 hour week.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 26, 2020)

Leftie said:



			They knew your true worth then Chris 

Anyway. I cry BS on that.  At your age you can't possibly remember details like that. 

Click to expand...

I can remember that our first house we bought when we married in early 1975 was £9,700  and was a brand new 3 bed semi detached house and if I could have bought one 9 months earlier they were a little over £6k 😭😭


----------



## Neilds (Nov 26, 2020)

Leftie said:



			They knew your true worth then Chris 

Anyway. I cry BS on that.  At your age you can't possibly remember details like that. 

Click to expand...

I agree with you about memories. Always makes me laugh when celebs reckon they can remember what they were doing when they were 2 or 3 years old. It is very probable (almost certain) that what they are actually remembering is what people told them later in their life.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 26, 2020)

Neilds said:



			I agree with you about memories. Always makes me laugh when celebs reckon they can remember what they were doing when they were 2 or 3 years old. It is very probable (almost certain) that what they are actually remembering is what people told them later in their life.
		
Click to expand...

I have some recollection of insignificant parts of Coronation Day in 1953, I was 4 years old. 

And I can remember being in Church for my cousin's christening the year before. 

But detailed recall of events at that age is, I agree, most unlikely.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Big companies (and or retailers) running out of stock of what they know will be hot items, retailers allowing people to buy up the stocks to profit from them. Places such as Ebay and Amazon allowing sellers to profiteer. There should be some law that selling above RRP is illegal.

And the idiots for paying the inflated prices, if no one did, the vultures wouldn't buy up the stock!!
!
		
Click to expand...

This has been Rolex business model for years. It's as if you are insulting them by asking to buy a watch at retail, when they will sell the same watch to a flipper who will make 80% profit on it.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2020)

Someone has been emailing an example of a document for upload to make sure he's got all the finer details correct before uploading it. So far I've had four incorrect versions and counting. You know when you tell someone very clearly what to do and they still send it back wrong? Yeah. Speechless. It's not even difficult stuff. "Please make sure the document number is on it." *he sends it back with no document number asking if it's right*  😐


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 26, 2020)

Added some hot sauce to some pasta I made earlier. Didn’t realise it was my 70% naga chilli sauce. Oh dear. I like hot but I was liberal in my addition. 🔥


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Added some hot sauce to some pasta I made earlier. Didn’t realise it was my 70% naga chilli sauce. Oh dear. I like hot but I was liberal in my addition. 🔥
		
Click to expand...

Ouchy. Bet that made the old eyes water


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2020)

DHL delivery messages; your parcel will be with you by the end of the day.

Very helpful, thanks for that.    Why can't you do a 1 hour slot & stick to it like DPD?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 27, 2020)

Bent down to get a loaf of bread off the bottom shelf while shopping this morning and felt a bad pain in my foot. Managed to limp round the rest of the shop to get the last bits on the list and then took my shoe off when I got back to the car to find that one of my toes was pointing sideways. Managed to pop it back in place and drive home but now can't put any weight on it without almost crying in pain.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2020)

Ebay sellers whose site photographs don't match the product that they've delivered.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 27, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ebay sellers whose site photographs don't match the product that they've delivered.
		
Click to expand...

I take it DHL delivered 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I take it DHL delivered 😂
		
Click to expand...

Eventually... 

It's a boot mat for the car, & the car has 2 settings for the boot floor.  The higher one leaves you with two cubby holes either side of & behind the wheel arches.  The lower one gives you a flat area with the floor extending into what were the cubby holes.  One seller on Ebay has photographed a mat that is suitable for the lower setting, 7 delivered one that fits the upper level.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 27, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Bent down to get a loaf of bread off the bottom shelf while shopping this morning and felt a bad pain in my foot. Managed to limp round the rest of the shop to get the last bits on the list and then took my shoe off when I got back to the car to find that one of my toes was pointing sideways. Managed to pop it back in place and drive home but now can't put any weight on it without almost crying in pain.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch that sounds nasty. How on earth did you dislocate it?


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 27, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Work are giving us all a half day on Monday. Even better, I've managed to get a tee time for a game of golf.

Just realised I have a delivery coming and won't know until Sunday night if it's going to be morning or afternoon. Wish me luck, forumers!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Ouch that sounds nasty. How on earth did you dislocate it?
		
Click to expand...

No idea. Bent down and reached to the back of the shelf. Must have had my foot at just the wrong angle as I stretched.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 27, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			No idea. Bent down and reached to the back of the shelf. Must have had my foot at just the wrong angle as I stretched.
		
Click to expand...

Ouchey. RICE and hope it's a bit less sore tomorrow.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 27, 2020)

Ordered a couple of cases of wine from Marks and Sparks, delivery driver comes to door, there has been an accident...
A few bottles have broke, I’ll just take them back then, yes you will 😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2020)

Had to go to Sainsbury's tonight to pick up prescription for in-laws. Queue at pharmacists but social distancing nowhere in sight. I stood back from the lady in front and some stupid women came in and queued behind her in the gap. I pointed out the error in her ways to a load of lip and huffing. Then lo, the woman and her bratty kids almost in my back pocket. Took a small step back and trod on her foot. She moaned and I pointed to the floor and the social distancing stickers on the floor.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 27, 2020)

People who delete your thread rather than merge it.

Thanks. Next time I just won't bother. What's the flipping point.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 27, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Oh man, and it had all the details and channel info and everything!
		
Click to expand...

I can hopefully resurrect it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 27, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I can hopefully resurrect it
		
Click to expand...


@murphthemog , it is now post 5 in Kaz's thread

best I can do seeing as you were so slow off the mark


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had to go to Sainsbury's tonight to pick up prescription for in-laws. Queue at pharmacists but social distancing nowhere in sight. I stood back from the lady in front and some stupid women came in and queued behind her in the gap. I pointed out the error in her ways to a load of lip and huffing. Then lo, the woman and her bratty kids almost in my back pocket. Took a small step back and trod on her foot. She moaned and I pointed to the floor and the social distancing stickers on the floor.
		
Click to expand...

An absolute masterclass in passive aggression, well played.


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 27, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had to go to Sainsbury's tonight to pick up prescription for in-laws. Queue at pharmacists but social distancing nowhere in sight. I stood back from the lady in front and some stupid women came in and queued behind her in the gap. I pointed out the error in her ways to a load of lip and huffing. Then lo, the woman and her bratty kids almost in my back pocket. Took a small step back and trod on her foot. She moaned and I pointed to the floor and the social distancing stickers on the floor.
		
Click to expand...

You deliberately stood on her foot? How odd


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2020)

Leftitshort said:



			You deliberately stood on her foot? How odd
		
Click to expand...

I think it's called assault.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 28, 2020)

The iPhone settings update that has seen battery life fall off a cliff 😡🤬🤬


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 28, 2020)

the wonders of car insurance

its that time of year again

I have 2 policies.. 1 with 10 years NCD and one with 4 NCD.. looking into transferring the 4 years to my wife (heard it can be done)

so done some quotes for her as policy holder on the big car.. did without NCD .. and with... it was £20 more expensive with the discount

amazing sense there


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I think it's called assault. 

Click to expand...

 I’ve read it again, it doesn’t even make sense. How close would she have to be, even for a giant stride back?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2020)

Having to watch the rugby on S4C in Welsh.


----------



## Dando (Nov 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Having to watch the rugby on S4C in Welsh.
		
Click to expand...

It’s on Amazon prime as well


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2020)

Yes, but I don't have a smart telly, you can't get Amazon on Sky, and I don't want to go near Amazon prime.


----------



## Dando (Nov 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Yes, but I don't have a smart telly, you can't get Amazon on Sky, and I don't want to go near Amazon prime.
		
Click to expand...

Well at least the welsh language is soothing to listen too... said no one ever


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			Well at least the welsh language is soothing to listen too... said no one ever
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.

I tried the BBC radio commentary, but it is 5 minutes adrift. I would need to pause the telly, and let it catch up.

What is the point of non live commentary?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 28, 2020)

A minute's applause at The Hawthorns for Diego Maradona; in an EMPTY ground.  If ever there was an opportunity for a minute's silence that the idiots wouldn't be able to spoil, this was it.  Instead we have about 60 people trying to make a meaningful noise.  Why, just why?

For the benefit of clarity & to frustrate the trolls, this is not a comment on whether or not Maradona should be honoured, merely the stupidity in the manner of the tribute.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			A minute's applause at The Hawthorns for Diego Maradona; in an EMPTY ground.  If ever there was an opportunity for a minute's silence that the idiots wouldn't be able to spoil, this was it.  Instead we have about 60 people trying to make a meaningful noise.  Why, just why?

For the benefit of clarity & to frustrate the trolls, this is not a comment on whether or not Maradona should be honoured, merely the stupidity in the manner of the tribute.
		
Click to expand...

Good point well made. I presume (and wait for someone to enlighten me) that they've now introduced the clapping to replace the traditional silence as so many idiots were spoiling it irrespective of who they were remembering


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good point well made. I presume (and wait for someone to enlighten me) that they've now introduced the clapping to replace the traditional silence as so many idiots were spoiling it irrespective of who they were remembering
		
Click to expand...

I believe minute silence is for remembering people and they brought in the applause as a celebration of that person's life rather than silence and respect like remembrance Sunday


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 29, 2020)

Butchers that don't cut a steak properly, Wife asked him to cut a large 25 mm thick Ribeye.  Gets it home and it's cut like a wedge 25 mm at  one end 10 mm at the other .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2020)

Posters stirring things up while adding nothing to threads.


----------



## Dando (Nov 29, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Butchers that don't cut a steak properly, Wife asked him to cut a large 25 mm thick Ribeye.  Gets it home and it's cut like a wedge 25 mm at  one end 10 mm at the other .
		
Click to expand...

That’s how my girls “cut” bread


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 29, 2020)

Sunday’s on the roads leading to sadness that I can’t afford a personal helicopter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I believe minute silence is for remembering people and they brought in the applause as a celebration of that person's life rather than silence and respect like remembrance Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Never knew that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 29, 2020)

The amount of rubbish you see on FB that never gets pulled and I have a comment taken down for breaking commutity standards?

My mate said his Mrs stole his chips 

I just said apparently women are massive chip theifs don't trust them 

Even his Mrs liked it?

What's wrong with the world


----------



## Slime (Nov 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			The amount of rubbish you see on FB that never gets pulled and I have a comment taken down for breaking commutity standards?

My mate said his Mrs stole his chips

I just said apparently women are massive chip theifs don't trust them

Even his Mrs liked it?

*What's wrong with the world*

Click to expand...

Too many snowflakes Paul, too many snowflakes.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 29, 2020)

Slime said:



			Too many snowflakes Paul, too many snowflakes.
		
Click to expand...

Another word for them. Melts.


----------



## Slime (Nov 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Another word for them. Melts.
		
Click to expand...

Another word for them. *******.


----------



## andycap (Nov 29, 2020)

Im selling a bicycle , buyer lives about 1 -2 miles away and asks can i deliver , why can't they bloody ride it home ? !!


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2020)

arsenal football club


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			The amount of rubbish you see on FB that never gets pulled and I have a comment taken down for breaking commutity standards?

My mate said his Mrs stole his chips

I just said apparently women are massive chip theifs don't trust them

Even his Mrs liked it?

What's wrong with the world
		
Click to expand...

I reckon it got pulled by the spelling police ...


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			The amount of rubbish you see on FB that never gets pulled and I have a comment taken down for breaking commutity standards?

My mate said his Mrs stole his chips

I just said apparently women are massive chip theifs don't trust them

Even his Mrs liked it?

What's wrong with the world
		
Click to expand...

Just swap to Twitter instead, there all you get is a disclaimer if your accusations of gender-based fried food thievery is completely unfounded. 
You can even claim they are still your chips...


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2020)

I couldn't use my Puttout putting mat yesterday as the course was flooded 😖😖


That'll teach me for shampooing our carpets early in the morning  😁


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2020)

If i happen to die tonight I will take one positive to my grave...
I will never have to deal with the DVSA again.
Lockdown ends midnight tomorrow....
We still have no word as to whether we can work, what restrictions are in place and what happens if tiers switch.
They won't even tell us why they're not telling us.
I suspect they're waiting for the vote on the tiers tomorrow afternoon and will make their announcement then...but they haven't thought to tell us that.
If it wasn't going to cost me over 1k in refunds for prepaid lessons I'd jack it in.
My ,icence to teach needs renewing from tomorrow as well
I'm well on the way to being mildly miffed which is when I turn green and you don't want to see .......etc etc


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2020)

Foreign relatives outstaying their maximum patient visiting time by nearly an hour and then hiding behind the language barrier when they understood English instructions earlier


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 30, 2020)

People who constantly complain they don't get paid enough and ask for more money. Then don't do what they are paid to do properly and make up BS reasons as to why they haven't done. Or say "that's not my job" when it clearly is. mod edit 
Especially when someone else has to sort out the impending mess.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 30, 2020)

Looks like the local Red Squirrel population is suspected of having an outbreak of squirrel pox which is transmitted from the grey vermin.

Not good news, one of the remaining strongholds in England and its a running battle to stop the Grey's encroaching.


----------



## fundy (Nov 30, 2020)

Philip Green


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2020)

fundy said:



			Philip Green
		
Click to expand...

1000% Wonder how much he's worried about any of the 13,000 jobs that have gone. He'll be fine and dandy


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 1, 2020)

"Celebrities" who have big birthday parties at restaurants and then happily pay the £10K fine because they can.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			"Celebrities" who have big birthday parties at restaurants and then happily pay the £10K fine because they can.
		
Click to expand...

Can I add in those same celebrities whose PR releases a statement advising they will offer to pay the fine. You don't have a choice, you have to pay it, muppet.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can I add in those same celebrities whose PR releases a statement advising they will offer to pay the fine. You don't have a choice, you have to pay it, muppet.
		
Click to expand...

Not really tho. They haven't been enforced and it's up to £10,000 for repeat offenders 

Tbh can you blame the rich? They can do what they want and pay the fine 

Like footballers who just park anywhere they like because they can afford the fine 

If their is a punishment that's money related whats it going to mean to someone who's rich? Just pay your way out of it


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Not really tho. They haven't been enforced and it's up to £10,000 for repeat offenders

*Tbh can you blame the rich? *They can do what they want and pay the fine

Like footballers who just park anywhere they like because they can afford the fine

If their is a punishment that's money related whats it going to mean to someone who's rich? Just pay your way out of it
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 1, 2020)

Celebrities who can afford 10k fines who don’t jet off somewhere with less restrictions and some sunshine. 

Ridiculous give me your money and I’ll show you how to spend it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Not really tho. They haven't been enforced and it's up to £10,000 for repeat offenders

Tbh can you blame the rich? They can do what they want and pay the fine

Like footballers who just park anywhere they like because they can afford the fine

If their is a punishment that's money related whats it going to mean to someone who's rich? Just pay your way out of it
		
Click to expand...

If they have received a notice from the police to pay a fine it is not optional. 

Can I blame them, yes. It is the height of arrogance, mixed with stupidity. It is probably the price of 1 instagram post for this idiot, which probably heightens the annoyance for me because you are right, it doesn't really impact them.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2020)

People who do not bother reading simple instructions, sent to them with their previous application, who then resubmit the same application for different dates with exactly the same issues that the first application had. Morons.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If they have received a notice from the police to pay a fine it is not optional.

Can I blame them, yes. It is the height of arrogance, mixed with stupidity. It is probably the price of 1 instagram post for this idiot, which probably heightens the annoyance for me because you are right, it doesn't really impact them. 

Click to expand...

Agree. I imagine that the Romans handed out fines. But they also exiled  miscreants. Had some good ideas, those Romans.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 1, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Agree. I imagine that the Romans handed out fines. But they also exiled  miscreants. Had some good ideas, those Romans.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but what have the Romans ever done for us?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 1, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Yes, but what have the Romans ever done for us?
		
Click to expand...

The aquaduct?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2020)

Slime said:



			Yes.
		
Click to expand...

What I was trying to say if the punishment is affordable to them then that's not a deterrent


Make it a % of their wealth or something for the rich.

Like speeding for some fines it's now a weeks earnings in some cases 

10k to a millionaire? Pfft but to likes of us we might not want to give that away easy.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 1, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The aquaduct?
		
Click to expand...

Oh. Yeah, yeah. They did give us that. Uh, that's true. Yeah.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm starting to think my pinky fingers are abnormally short. Whenever I get gloves, whether it be golf gloves, or regular cold weather gloves, 50% of the time they fit well except for the pinky finger being 5 or 10mm too long so the tip of it can be folded over. It's really annoying!   It doesn't happen with FJ golf gloves, but has done with quite a lot of the other brands I've tried. My Nike football gloves seem to fit fine, but again the pinky is too long on the Adidas knitted gloves that I've got. Does anyone else find this or is just my abnormally short pinkies??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm starting to think my pinky fingers are abnormally short. Whenever I get gloves, whether it be golf gloves, or regular cold weather gloves, 50% of the time they fit well except for the pinky finger being 5 or 10mm too long so the tip of it can be folded over. It's really annoying!   It doesn't happen with FJ golf gloves, but has done with quite a lot of the other brands I've tried. My Nike football gloves seem to fit fine, but again the pinky is too long on the Adidas knitted gloves that I've got. Does anyone else find this or is just my abnormally short pinkies?? 

Click to expand...

Buy cadet gloves, job done.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			People who do not bother reading simple instructions, sent to them with their previous application, who then resubmit the same application for different dates with exactly the same issues that the first application had. Morons.
		
Click to expand...

Add to these people who are sent back their applications with a clear instruction to do either A or B, and who then do C and resubmit their application. I am losing the will to live.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 1, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm starting to think my pinky fingers are abnormally short. Whenever I get gloves, whether it be golf gloves, or regular cold weather gloves, 50% of the time they fit well except for the pinky finger being 5 or 10mm too long so the tip of it can be folded over. It's really annoying!   It doesn't happen with FJ golf gloves, but has done with quite a lot of the other brands I've tried. My Nike football gloves seem to fit fine, but again the pinky is too long on the Adidas knitted gloves that I've got. Does anyone else find this or is just my abnormally short pinkies?? 

Click to expand...

alas yes, esp my left one, i always thought i was just a rubbish guitar player, but turns out im anatomically unequipped to play sus 7#


----------



## GB72 (Dec 1, 2020)

The people locked away on I'm a Celebrity have been to the pub more than me since November 🤣


----------



## drdel (Dec 1, 2020)

People who whinge and criticise but offer no better alternative.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 2, 2020)

drdel said:



			People who whinge and criticise but offer no better alternative.
		
Click to expand...

You don’t always need the answer to know something is wrong, though.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 2, 2020)

Yodel. A company that seems to survive completely in spite of itself. 
Apparently I have an Amazon delivery that's been put on hold for "more information needed" by Yodel, this is because they tried yo deliver it yesterday... apparently. 
According to their own tracking it never arrived in the local depot until 3am this morning so unclear how they could try to deliver something they didn't have. 

Tracking shows as at depot with no hold or anything noted on it but being bombarded by Amazon notifications that are coming from Yodel saying they need more info but not what they need, beyond my name and address which they already have...

Just a piss poor company, they have one job - deliver stuff - and they are shockingly bad at it, yet companies keep using them.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 2, 2020)

Naga Munchetty.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Naga Munchetty.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my word - every single day she's on BBC's Breakfast. She seems very popular but not sure why - thinks she's some sort of hard ass smart ass and don't think she's either!

Add to that the sound of her voice when she's trying to be said hard ass smart ass


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh my word - every single day she's on BBC's Breakfast. She seems very popular but not sure why - thinks she's some sort of hard ass smart ass and don't think she's either!

Add to that the sound of her voice when she's trying to be said hard ass smart ass 

Click to expand...

She's a little viper trying to come across as a fair and balanced journalist.
The way she was going at the person being interviewed about the vaccine this morning was embarrassing.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 2, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I like her 

But didn’t see the piece you are referring to.
		
Click to expand...

I used to like her, but she quite clearly has an agenda now which hampers her interviewing technique, specially when politicians are on the other end. It's like she's continuously trying to points score.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I used to like her, but she quite clearly has an agenda now which hampers her interviewing technique, specially when politicians are on the other end. It's like she's continuously trying to points score.
		
Click to expand...

we don't watch it any more, it shows how bad it is when Dan Walker is the most competant presenter on there


----------



## chellie (Dec 2, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			we don't watch it any more, it shows how bad it is when Dan Walker is the most competant presenter on there

Click to expand...

Him and the Louise giggle fest irritate the heck out of me.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 2, 2020)

Looking out of the office window, it is going to take me well over 30m to drive the 1km to Staples corner. Lovely.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 2, 2020)

Companies you order stuff from, and when some of it is missing, the only way of reporting it is flipping face book. No phone, no email, no write in a box on their web site, just face book.
I have avoided face ache for ever, I am so annoyed that I now need an account, just to sort this out.
Any chance of further business, or recommendation, straight out of the window. They can shove it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks like we've had a spate of garage and car doors being tried. Nothing to do with workmen putting a loft conversion in (so people thinking tools may be left on sight) and people lighting the road up like Blackpool meaning it's nice and light in everyones driveway so people can see what their doing when trying locks. Fortunately apart from some damage around some garage locks and a car scratched where they tried to force the boot nothing has been taken


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 2, 2020)

Having an overall irritating day.

So I will add people who played golf today moaning about course conditions, weather, cold, how badly they played, and so on.

You played for flips sake, most of us were at work.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 2020)

Still waiting to hear from my interview on Monday, I suppose no news is good news 😬


----------



## Neilds (Dec 3, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Still waiting to hear from my interview on Monday, I suppose no news is good news 😬
		
Click to expand...

I had an interview 3 weeks ago and got told after a week I had got a second one - still waiting.....


----------



## Rooter (Dec 3, 2020)

Neilds said:



			I had an interview 3 weeks ago and got told after a week I had got a second one - still waiting.....
		
Click to expand...

I know it might not be that simple or to be in a position to be picky, but I have always considered how I am treated as a potential employee. I was pretty desperate to move a few years back, A company interviewed me 4 times, over a period of 3 months, it was between me and another person, i made it easy for them and told them to stick it in the end. Imagine how bad it is once you are an actual employee or customer is what i consider.

Good luck with the searches though guys, cant imagine its fun out there right now!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Snow, course closed


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2020)

Daily Telegraph video on Youtube describing what we have to consider and do from 1st January when travelling abroad.  It's also interesting and informative, with a load of stuff we all need to know about with less than 4 weeks to go.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 3, 2020)

The fact my mate has now been able to play golf 2 days in a row, tomorrow will be his third, all before I even get to swing a club off the grass! 

Also - the fact that said mate claims he shot 90 yesterday after only doing that a couple of times before in summer, a month off without golf, and no witnesses. I JUST DONT BELIEVE YOU MATE!


----------



## Dando (Dec 3, 2020)

according to Mrs D, last night my snoring was "on a different level." I took that as a compliment and now I'm in the doghouse. even when she praises me I'm in the wrong


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			according to Mrs D, last night my snoring was "on a different level." I took that as a compliment and now I'm in the doghouse. even when she praises me I'm in the wrong
		
Click to expand...

Well you kept me awake and I'm in Surrey


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 3, 2020)

Golf greens not being the same. Some were soft and receptive the last three rock hard and balls bounced through. I was on a good round as well. 

Just thought I'd add that one in for those of you who didn't play yesterday. You see it wasn't all fun and games.  LOL


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 3, 2020)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Golf greens not being the same. Some were soft and receptive the last three rock hard and balls bounced through. I was on a good round as well. 

Just thought I'd add that one in for those of you who didn't play yesterday. You see it wasn't all fun and games.  LOL
		
Click to expand...

Our pro played with us yesterday, first hole back to back shanks, and proceeded to be short on every putt for the first 10 holes. He had a bad day.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 3, 2020)

Played yesterday, and decently, but I really had to bash the putts to get them to the hole. The greens were really really slow. When they are like this my motto is "figure out how hard you need to hit it on this slow green......and then hit it a bit harder".


----------



## banjofred (Dec 3, 2020)

Badgers. They have really been tearing the course up lately. Got a Whatsapp message today saying they have pretty well destroyed the first hole. Nothing you can really do about them until they tear up a certain % of the course....can't remember how much it is....but it's quite a bit.


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2020)

One of the worst coughs Ive had (at least since I quit smoking 15 years ago). 4 nights in a row its woken me and had to get up in the middle of the night


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 3, 2020)

How utterly rubbish I am at sleeping these days. Even when I'm asleep it's so light I feel like I'm half awake and last night slept solidly for 2 hours and then woke up and couldn't get back to sleep for hours.

I used to love that moment of snuggling down for a good night's sleep and now it's so different. Age I guess...sigh...

Got some essential oils stuff coming from Amazon that gets good reviews so hoping they help


----------



## Dando (Dec 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			How utterly rubbish I am at sleeping these days. Even when I'm asleep it's so light I feel like I'm half awake and last night slept solidly for 2 hours and then woke up and couldn't get back to sleep for hours.

I used to love that moment of snuggling down for a good night's sleep and now it's so different. Age I guess...sigh...

Got some essential oils stuff coming from Amazon that gets good reviews so hoping they help 

Click to expand...

Try sleepeeze from boots


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			Try sleepeeze from boots
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried them? Do you feel rubbish in the morning with them?

Edit - just reading and they are an anti-histamine. Reminds me when I took Piriton for an insect bite and didn't read the pack - just assumed 2 tablets! Slept like a log...might try a regular dose as we have those in the house.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			How utterly rubbish I am at sleeping these days. Even when I'm asleep it's so light I feel like I'm half awake and last night slept solidly for 2 hours and then woke up and couldn't get back to sleep for hours.

I used to love that moment of snuggling down for a good night's sleep and now it's so different. Age I guess...sigh...

Got some essential oils stuff coming from Amazon that gets good reviews so hoping they help 

Click to expand...

You are not alone. My wife and I are in the same boat. I'm sure the pandemic, uncertainty surrounding it, knocked out of regular routines etc, has a big part to do with it.

Please post how you find the oils. Thanks @Dando , I'll look into those as well.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			might try a regular dose as we have those in the house.
		
Click to expand...


Tablets or insects?


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 3, 2020)

Yup another insomnia sufferer , any time between 3 and 5 . I'll blame that on my other irritation today

Binned playing as was going to rain all day so suggested to Senior management we go to the range . Had to go to the club to sort some stuff out and said I'd come back for her. Took longer than expected so rang her to meet me at the range . Been there waiting for her for 10 minutes when she rang asking if I was stuck in traffic, No I replied I'm waiting for you , 2 ranges 6 miles apart and yes we are at both of them . Phone call ended abruptly so waited for her and then realised as I'd not gone home didn't have my clubs with me  SM turns up at same time as some friends of ours so was able to borrow a 6 iron from him. 9 folks on the range all nicely distanced  so not too bad in the end.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2020)

The student on the radio at the moment whinging about the government's thinking around 'levelling up' for next year's exams.  Her complaint?  If she covers the full curriculum (as she thinks she will) she will not getting examined on it all - so what's the point in learning stuff she's not going to be getting examined on. 

Now there may well be some very valid complaints and concerns raised by students around Gavin Williamson's plans - however the attitude of this student rather tells me of one very big problem with what 'learning' means to at least some students these days - that there is no point in learning something if you can't get 'certificate' recognition for it.  What a sad attitude to learning and knowledge.


----------



## Dando (Dec 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Have you tried them? Do you feel rubbish in the morning with them?

Edit - just reading and they are an anti-histamine. Reminds me when I took Piriton for an insect bite and didn't read the pack - just assumed 2 tablets! Slept like a log...might try a regular dose as we have those in the house.
		
Click to expand...

They are my go to tablets when I’m struggling to sleep.
I find that rather than send me to sleep if I do wake up I go back off quicker.
Sometimes I can feel a bit groggy in the mornings


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 3, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The student on the radio at the moment whinging about the government's thinking around 'levelling up' for next year's exams.  Her complaint?  If she covers the full curriculum (as she thinks she will) she will not getting examined on it all - so what's the point in learning stuff she's not going to be getting examined on.

Now there may well be some very valid complaints and concerns raised by students around Gavin Williamson's plans - however the attitude of this student rather tells me of one very big problem with what 'learning' means to at least some students these days - that there is no point in learning something if you can't get 'certificate' recognition for it.  What a sad attitude to learning and knowledge.
		
Click to expand...

It is a sad attitude. But unfortunately it's come from the constant need for kids to be tested and assessed these days. 
League tables now mean that in many instances kids are taught how to pass exams. Some schools and parents drill it into them from an early age that not passing tests and exams will lead to a lifetime of misery. Which is why we now see kids being stressed about year 6 Sats results and parents getting their kids extra coaching for them. 

We need to teach kids to be able to, and to want to learn. Not how to pass exams. Which is why we didn't send our eldest to the best rated (based on GCSE results) secondary school in our catchment. All they talked about was 'their' results. Not the kids results. And the school seemed soulless and devoid of any joy when walking around it.


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The student on the radio at the moment whinging about the government's thinking around 'levelling up' for next year's exams.  Her complaint?  If she covers the full curriculum (as she thinks she will) she will not getting examined on it all - so what's the point in learning stuff she's not going to be getting examined on.

Now *there may well be some very valid complaints and concerns raised by students around Gavin Williamson's plans* - however the attitude of this student rather tells me of one very big problem with what 'learning' means to at least some students these days - that there is no point in learning something if you can't get 'certificate' recognition for it.  What a sad attitude to learning and knowledge.
		
Click to expand...

You just can't help yourself, can you?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2020)

Slime said:



			You just can't help yourself, can you?
		
Click to expand...

Same with the people who are analysing every single post that he makes look for some political point so that they can highlight it to everyone . If people believe he is starting to talk politics then why not just report it to a mod instead of waiting for the vultures to join in. It’s getting to the stage where one person is getting hounded at the moment waiting to trip him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2020)

Anti Vaxers 

We have an issue coming up - my sister in laws brother is very much of the ilk of “natural remedies” and is not going to allow his new born to have an vaccines at all because of his beliefs. 

Now the sister in law has a 6 month old son and has had all the vaccines etc. Next the brother comes back to the UK from Canada and the SIL won’t allow her kids to mix with their nephew due to the lack of vaccines- so is she being silly or is it a real threat not having the child any vaccines ( not sure of the legal side of travelling etc )

I can see exactly where my SIL is coming from - I wouldn’t want my daughter to mix with children that haven’t had inoculations


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 3, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anti Vaxers

We have an issue coming up - my sister in laws brother is very much of the ilk of “natural remedies” and is not going to allow his new born to have an vaccines at all because of his beliefs.

Now the sister in law has a 6 month old son and has had all the vaccines etc. Next the brother comes back to the UK from Canada and the SIL won’t allow her kids to mix with their nephew due to the lack of vaccines- so is she being silly or is it a real threat not having the child any vaccines ( not sure of the legal side of travelling etc )

I can see exactly where my SIL is coming from - I wouldn’t want my daughter to mix with children that haven’t had inoculations
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts are the inoculated children are safe BUT that's what the anti-vaxers rely upon. You all "take the risk" and innoculate your children and then mine will be safe as the disease will be less prevalent in society. Having said that - I'd refuse to socialise on principle!


----------



## chellie (Dec 3, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anti Vaxers

We have an issue coming up - my sister in laws brother is very much of the ilk of “natural remedies” and is not going to allow his new born to have an vaccines at all because of his beliefs.

Now the sister in law has a 6 month old son and has had all the vaccines etc. Next the brother comes back to the UK from Canada and the SIL won’t allow her kids to mix with their nephew due to the lack of vaccines- so is she being silly or is it a real threat not having the child any vaccines ( not sure of the legal side of travelling etc )

I can see exactly where my SIL is coming from - I wouldn’t want my daughter to mix with children that haven’t had inoculations
		
Click to expand...

How are you going to know that children haven't had inoculations? I wouldn't have had a clue.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Honest question, after being vaccinated twice, seemingly you should have a certain immunity from the virus.
But can you could you still be a carrier ??


----------



## Piece (Dec 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			How utterly rubbish I am at sleeping these days. Even when I'm asleep it's so light I feel like I'm half awake and last night slept solidly for 2 hours and then woke up and couldn't get back to sleep for hours.

I used to love that moment of snuggling down for a good night's sleep and now it's so different. Age I guess...sigh...

Got some essential oils stuff coming from Amazon that gets good reviews so hoping they help 

Click to expand...

Nothing beats a cool room with plenty of fresh air and thick snuggly duvet . Being serious, I don't sleep well when there's not enough cool fresh air coming in.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 3, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anti Vaxers

We have an issue coming up - my sister in laws brother is very much of the ilk of “natural remedies” and is not going to allow his new born to have an vaccines at all because of his beliefs.

Now the sister in law has a 6 month old son and has had all the vaccines etc. Next the brother comes back to the UK from Canada and the SIL won’t allow her kids to mix with their nephew due to the lack of vaccines- so is she being silly or is it a real threat not having the child any vaccines ( not sure of the legal side of travelling etc )

I can see exactly where my SIL is coming from - I wouldn’t want my daughter to mix with children that haven’t had inoculations
		
Click to expand...

Years ago we never had vaccines


Yes years ago we also died a lot younger! Idiots



williamalex1 said:



			Honest question, after being vaccinated twice, seemingly you should have a certain immunity from the virus.
But can you could you still be a carrier ??
		
Click to expand...

That's why they won't reduce restrictions and say still don't hug people

Once enough of the population takes it it shouldn't matter too much


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2020)

chellie said:



			How are you going to know that children haven't had inoculations? I wouldn't have had a clue.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the million dollar question - you don’t but should a parent tell schools etc that their child hasn’t had their vaccines ? 
I know some nurseries don’t allow any child who hasn’t had inoculations to be admitted. 

Will we see any rules for the Covid vaccine ?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s the million dollar question - you don’t but should a parent tell schools etc that their child hasn’t had their vaccines ?
I know some nurseries don’t allow any child who hasn’t had inoculations to be admitted.

Will we see any rules for the Covid vaccine ?
		
Click to expand...

It will be hard to produce rules from the Government but I'll wager that there will be restrictions placed on people who haven't had the vaccine by companies, buildings, airlines etc etc.
By all means choose to not have it but expect to not be able to get into some places.
Some airlines are already saying they'll want proof of vaccination before flying.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It will be hard to produce rules from the Government but I'll wager that there will be restrictions placed on people who haven't had the vaccine by companies, buildings, airlines etc etc.
By all means choose to not have it but expect to not be able to get into some places.
Some airlines are already saying they'll want proof of vaccination before flying.
		
Click to expand...

Good. Legally the gov can't do much but every single private buisness can refuse custom to anyone if they see fit.. it's like the rules of socks at a golf club ....no vaccine no admission


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2020)

Slime said:



			You just can't help yourself, can you?
		
Click to expand...

Actually I think that I am on balance supportive of gavin williamson's ideas for the exams - I'm not sure there are many better options - so attempts to find anti-government politics in my post would be rather mistaken.

But hey - some will look to find where there is nothing to find.

it was the girl's attitude to learning that I was actually posting about - but that was I think pretty obvious.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2020)

Piece said:



			Nothing beats a cool room with plenty of fresh air and thick snuggly duvet . Being serious, I don't sleep well when there's not enough cool fresh air coming in.
		
Click to expand...

HID likes the room to be warm but I find that simply dries my throat out (to the point I wake up with a dry cough and the can't get back to sleep) and I find it impossible to drop off and sleep soundly. If I put the windows on the night lock she moans there's a draft. Sleepeezee pills do a job for me as well as a few drops of Bach night remedy. Tend to drop off around 1.00am these days, and light doze until about 3.00 then cat nap until its time to get up at 5.15


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Honest question, after being vaccinated twice, seemingly you should have a certain immunity from the virus.
But can you could you still be a carrier ??
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the virus can still be present in your mouth and nasal passage and transmittable even although it does not cause Covid-19


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Have you tried them? Do you feel rubbish in the morning with them?

Edit - just reading and they are an anti-histamine. Reminds me when I took Piriton for an insect bite and didn't read the pack - just assumed 2 tablets! Slept like a log...might try a regular dose as we have those in the house.
		
Click to expand...

We've gone to a wool filled quilt; quite heavy & snuggly, but somehow not too warm.  Comes as two parts so you can pick & choose the weight, but it's the best thing about winter.


----------



## chellie (Dec 3, 2020)

We have a wool duvet but it's not heavy. Same one for summer and winter.

Have you tried any of the herbal teas? Twinings do a sleep one as do Pukka and Clipper. I have tried all of these and find two bags in one mug do help me. I buy whichever is on offer. Found the pillow sprays a load of rubbish.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 4, 2020)

chellie said:



			We have a wool duvet but it's not heavy. Same one for summer and winter.

Have you tried any of the herbal teas? Twinings do a sleep one as do Pukka and Clipper. I have tried all of these and find two bags in one mug do help me. I buy whichever is on offer. Found the pillow sprays a load of rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

I cannot take to herbal teas at all which is another irritation. Recently tried some tea pigs with ginger for digestion and might as well have heated up pond water! I'll have a look at those though as could possibly add some flavoured squash or something. Mind you that would also add an extra pee pit stop in the night!


----------



## Slab (Dec 4, 2020)

Is today the day the UK (media) changes from using Fahrenheit to Celsius, and comparisons change from ‘hotter than Athens’ to ‘colder than Oslo’    


edited: for spelling typo


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			Is today the day the UK (media) changes from using Fahrenheit to Celsius, and compassions change from ‘hotter than Athens’ to ‘colder than Oslo’    

Click to expand...

People who still use Fahrenheit full stop 

No wonder we can never change ..1960s and still people use it 

Mental


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 4, 2020)

People that use social media just to argue the toss.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 4, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			People who still use Fahrenheit full stop

No wonder we can never change ..1960s and still people use it

Mental
		
Click to expand...

...or might that be Fahrenheit period


----------



## pendodave (Dec 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			Is today the day the UK (media) changes from using Fahrenheit to Celsius, and comparisons change from ‘hotter than Athens’ to ‘colder than Oslo’    


edited: for spelling typo

Click to expand...

For weather, i mentally calibrate cold temps in celcius and warm ones in Fahrenheit.  I can only apologise for this. 
For everything else, celcius.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 4, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			People who still use Fahrenheit full stop

No wonder we can never change ..1960s and still people use it

Mental
		
Click to expand...

Give them an Inch and they'll take a Kilometre


----------



## banjofred (Dec 4, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			People who still use Fahrenheit full stop

No wonder we can never change ..1960s and still people use it

Mental
		
Click to expand...

Still using miles, miles per hour......I'm sure there are plenty of other things......I could link this directly to my opinion of golf courses retaining old habits/rules and not changing with the times (shall I mention white socks only?).


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2020)

the person who driften over into my lane coming back from golf today and almost hit me... sounded my hooter at them and as i passed noticed they were writting someting down with pen and paper on the  steering wheel... lot a care in the world!!


----------



## chellie (Dec 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I cannot take to herbal teas at all which is another irritation. Recently tried some tea pigs with ginger for digestion and might as well have heated up pond water! I'll have a look at those though as could possibly add some flavoured squash or something. Mind you that would also add an extra pee pit stop in the night!
		
Click to expand...

I like the Pukka 3 ginger tea. About the only one I do though. I suffer the sleep teas as they do work for me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 4, 2020)

Kaz said:



			inanity
		
Click to expand...

LOL - yup lots of that


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 4, 2020)

If its 20 degrees Celsius in my mind it's double it and add 28. Kilograms and kilometres mean little to me. But then I am a dinosaur.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 4, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			If its 20 degrees Celsius in my mind it's double it and add 28. Kilograms and kilometres mean little to me. But then I am a dinosaur.
		
Click to expand...

9 x 5ths +32, or 5 x 9ths - 32.  from memory


----------



## Imurg (Dec 4, 2020)

Below 5C its cold
6-12 its cool
13-20 its fine
21-25 its warm
Over 25 its too damn hot so I don't care about the number


----------



## banjofred (Dec 4, 2020)

I lump it into 5's. At 5C I wear this. At 10C I wear that. etc etc I still convert occasionally....but everything in the UK depends on me not freezing to death (I grew up in the wet NW Washington). I'm playing in the morning....there *will* be running tights on under my trousers. If I'm out for my morning 5 miles walk (not golfing)....if it's under 10C I start with gloves on. Under 5C I go with the slightly thicker gloves. 1C or less....the baseball hat goes away and I go with something that covers the ears.  I could go on....but everything is based on the 5's theory. I think I might go with my "flash" tights in the morning.....yes....flash, as in the guy who runs really fast. My other ones are Cpt America tights.....those are for medals in cold weather. I'm not quite right in the head......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Bought a lotto ticket in Sainsburys this evening.

As I was standing there I could sense a bloke standing close, too close, behind me.  I turned around and he's within touching distance, no mask, I was in no mood for discretion and told him to get the f back... Which he did. Yes, I was blunt and to the point.

He then tried to start a rant about "I should say please", my counter-rant contained various statements about "how much info do stupid people need"  and " we're fed up with tolerating morons, it's being going on for nearly 9 months"...

Then the security guard stepped in and escorted him out the store 😅, apparently he's got previous.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my experience last week with people almost in your back pocket. I found a discreet step backwards onto their toes had the necessary effect


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 4, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			9 x 5ths +32, or 5 x 9ths - 32.  from memory 

Click to expand...

My C to F conversion is simple - Double it; add 30; and take a wee bit off.


----------



## chellie (Dec 4, 2020)

I've taken to using a shopping trolley rather than a basket. Putting that behind you in the queue has the same effect.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 4, 2020)

Idris Elba. 

More specifically his singing on the Sky Cinema ad.

Good actor but my God his singing is  GBH of the ears!

Even my wife agrees and she thinks he is fantastically sexy.(Can't see it myself but there you go)😉


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2020)

chellie said:



			I've taken to using a shopping trolley rather than a basket. Putting that behind you in the queue has the same effect.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is in Bracknell put it behind you to keep the space and fail to keep an eye on it and stuff will get whipped out of it in a blink.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 4, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Bought a lotto ticket in Sainsburys this evening.

As I was standing there I could sense a bloke standing close, too close, behind me.  I turned around and he's within touching distance, no mask, I was in no mood for discretion and told him to get the f back... Which he did. Yes, I was blunt and to the point.

He then tried to start a rant about "I should say please", my counter-rant contained various statements about "how much info do stupid people need"  and " we're fed up with tolerating morons, it's being going on for nearly 9 months"...

Then the security guard stepped in and escorted him out the store 😅, apparently he's got previous.
		
Click to expand...

Last time someone did that I grumbled under my breath and then was irritated for hours I didn't tell him to go forth. I have made a pact with myself that no more will I silently complain - watch out non-mask-wearers or under-nose/chin-mask-wearers standing too close...I'm ready!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Traminator to Terminator


Traminator said:



			Bought a lotto ticket in Sainsburys this evening.

As I was standing there I could sense a bloke standing close, too close, behind me.  I turned around and he's within touching distance, no mask, I was in no mood for discretion and told him to get the f back... Which he did. Yes, I was blunt and to the point.

He then tried to start a rant about "I should say please", my counter-rant contained various statements about "how much info do stupid people need"  and " we're fed up with tolerating morons, it's being going on for nearly 9 months"...

Then the security guard stepped in and escorted him out the store 😅, apparently he's got previous.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Last time someone did that I grumbled under my breath and then was irritated for hours I didn't tell him to go forth. I have made a pact with myself that no more will I silently complain - watch out non-mask-wearers or under-nose/chin-mask-wearers standing too close...I'm ready!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 4, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



View attachment 33851

Click to expand...

HaHa , I'm just watching Clint on Channel 5 in  Hang em High


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My C to F conversion is simple - Double it; add 30; and take a wee bit off.
		
Click to expand...

Tut Tut


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My C to F conversion is simple - Double it; add 30; and take a wee bit off.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 4, 2020)

backwoodsman said:





Click to expand...

Or...   remember the fact that 16C is 61F and 28C is 82F. And anything  in between  is somewhere between . Dont need to be much more accurate than that .


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 4, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Bought a lotto ticket in Sainsburys this evening.

As I was standing there I could sense a bloke standing close, too close, behind me.  I turned around and he's within touching distance, no mask, I was in no mood for discretion and told him to get the f back... Which he did. Yes, I was blunt and to the point.

He then tried to start a rant about "I should say please", my counter-rant contained various statements about "how much info do stupid people need"  and " we're fed up with tolerating morons, it's being going on for nearly 9 months"...

Then the security guard stepped in and escorted him out the store 😅, apparently he's got previous.
		
Click to expand...

Were you pointing a pretend gun at him Clint style when you told him to "back the cluck up" 🤣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 5, 2020)

People who think we should use centigrade and nothing else.   I spend a lot of time working in and about the USA where they use farenheit.   So I have always done.   My car is set to F and I really would not have a clue what a particular temperature is in C.    Does it really matter in the great scheme of things?

And of course the same people on this forum who would want to make it mandatory to use Celsius are of course using yards on a golf course.    The irony is beyond even Alanis Morrisette's level.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 5, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who think we should use centigrade and nothing else.   I spend a lot of time working in and about the USA where they use farenheit.   So I have always done.   My car is set to F and I really would not have a clue what a particular temperature is in C.    Does it really matter in the great scheme of things?

And of course the same people on this forum who would want to make it mandatory to use Celsius are of course using yards on a golf course.    The irony is beyond even Alanis Morrisette's level.
		
Click to expand...

Celsius makes more sense relative to its numbering. 

0 - really cold. 
10 - cold
20- warm
30 - sweaty, hot, wish I bought aircon. 
40 - fiery pits of hellfire. Really wish I bought aircon.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			How utterly rubbish I am at sleeping these days. Even when I'm asleep it's so light I feel like I'm half awake and last night slept solidly for 2 hours and then woke up and couldn't get back to sleep for hours.

I used to love that moment of snuggling down for a good night's sleep and now it's so different. Age I guess...sigh...

Got some essential oils stuff coming from Amazon that gets good reviews so hoping they help 

Click to expand...

Gin and toni c works quite well, or so i am told 😂
But being serious now, i think it affects most of us as we get older. I used to be able to sleep solid for 8 hours, now it is about 3 and the rest seems like cat naps. Hope you get a fix.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 5, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Gin and toni c works quite well, or so i am told 😂
But being serious now, i think it affects most of us as we get older. I used to be able to sleep solid for 8 hours, now it is about 3 and the rest seems like cat naps. Hope you get a fix.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I think it is age-related. Tried one of the roll on essential oils last night and slept pretty solid until 5am so that's a positive but could be because I was knackered! Will see how it goes over the next few nights before deciding if it's helping.


----------



## fundy (Dec 5, 2020)

This damn cough and the subsequent lack of sleep that comes with it   Like a walking zombie again this morning


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 5, 2020)

I made some lovely winter, apple, toffee and pecan muffins. Smashed them. To finish I had to cover them with a brown, sugar, butter and milk coating, a toffee sauce in effect. I didn't heat it for long enough so the sugar was still gritty. I failed to test before pouring 🙄. 

Now, in true Bake Off style, I am contemplating scraping off the topping and re-doing it. Irritating.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I made some lovely winter, apple, toffee and pecan muffins. Smashed them. To finish I had to cover them with a brown, sugar, butter and milk coating, a toffee sauce in effect. I didn't heat it for long enough so the sugar was still gritty. I failed to test before pouring 🙄.

Now, in true Bake Off style, I am contemplating scraping off the topping and re-doing it. Irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Eat them anyway 😃
Then make better ones 👍


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 5, 2020)

Genuinely not sure whether to post this here, in the Laughter thread or the Corona thread. Unbelievable!:

In Ohio, high school wrestling season began with some questionable new rules set by the Ohio High School Athletic Association. Notably, reports WLWT5, "Student-athletes are permitted to wrestle, but must refrain from handshakes before and after the match."  

From BoingBoing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 5, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Eat them anyway 😃
Then make better ones 👍
		
Click to expand...

The answer was so obvious 🙄. Can't believe I didn't think of that first 😁


----------



## Slime (Dec 5, 2020)

Some Millwall supporters.
Booing players when they took the knee ............................ really?
If you disagree with players doing it, then fine, but don't boo them just for having a different opinion.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			Some Millwall supporters.
Booing players when they took the knee ............................ really?
If you disagree with players doing it, then fine, but don't boo them just for having a different opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Millwall fans not agreeing with players taking a stance on racism? I'm shocked!


----------



## Dando (Dec 5, 2020)

Forgetting the battery for my trolley today 😡🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			Some Millwall supporters.
Booing players when they took the knee ............................ really?
If you disagree with players doing it, then fine, but don't boo them just for having a different opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I'm torn on this one. We can't allow BLM protests to go ahead unless we also allow those opposed to BLM to protest as well.

Do I think that players should be kneeling before a game? No.
Would I boo players kneeling? Absolutely not.
Do I support the political aims of the BLM movement (ie defunding the police)? No.
Do I support equality and am I against racism? Absolutely, yes.

I don't think that politics has any place in sport and as a result I don't think that BLM logos and kneeling should be allowed. I think that sport should find it's own way to show that racism is not acceptable and it needs those in charge to make sure that punishments for those found guilty are so harsh that they act as a deterrent.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 5, 2020)

Dando said:



			Forgetting the battery for my trolley today 😡🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Done that more than once 
Fortunately I’m only a 5 minute car trip from home 👍


----------



## Imurg (Dec 5, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Done that more than once
Fortunately I’m only a 5 minute car trip from home 👍
		
Click to expand...

Especially at Warp 9 in the FragJag....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 5, 2020)

Double whammy of a day. Had Delhi belly all day. Had gone to the club to hit some balls and work on the putting and short game. Had just go to the practice ground and had an urgent need to return to the sanctuary of the clubhouse. Some mates coming off nine after their nine holes all wanting a chat and I've got Hiroshima about to explode. Said a few hellos and then shuffled across the car park. I'll leave the rest suffice to say it has been a continuing theme

Got back to the practice ground. Stretched again, swung the club gently and generally warmed up. Hit about a dozen balls and the dodgy Cilla Black hit again. Really painful. Took the balls to the pro shop and asked if I could store them in my locker for warming up tomorrow and got my putting mat and chipping balls. Couldn't get into any short game work and back hurt bending over to putt. Shovelling ibuprofen, hot water botte on the back and Volturol on it to try and get out tomorrow. Then had to sit through the Fulham game. Not been a good day


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 5, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm torn on this one. We can't allow BLM protests to go ahead unless we also allow those opposed to BLM to protest as well.

Do I think that players should be kneeling before a game? No.
Would I boo players kneeling? Absolutely not.
Do I support the political aims of the BLM movement (ie defunding the police)? No.
Do I support equality and am I against racism? Absolutely, yes.

I don't think that politics has any place in sport and as a result I don't think that BLM logos and kneeling should be allowed. I think that sport should find it's own way to show that racism is not acceptable and it needs those in charge to make sure that punishments for those found guilty are so harsh that they act as a deterrent.
		
Click to expand...

Do you honestly think the people booing at Millwall were doing so at political intentions of some of the BLM? 

Taking the knee at football is clearly in support of ending racism. Which has got absolutely nothing to do with politics.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Double whammy of a day. Had Delhi belly all day. Had gone to the club to hit some balls and work on the putting and short game. Had just go to the practice ground and had an urgent need to return to the sanctuary of the clubhouse. Some mates coming off nine after their nine holes all wanting a chat and I've got Hiroshima about to explode. Said a few hellos and then shuffled across the car park. I'll leave the rest suffice to say it has been a continuing theme

Got back to the practice ground. Stretched again, swung the club gently and generally warmed up. Hit about a dozen balls and the dodgy Cilla Black hit again. Really painful. Took the balls to the pro shop and asked if I could store them in my locker for warming up tomorrow and got my putting mat and chipping balls. Couldn't get into any short game work and back hurt bending over to putt. Shovelling ibuprofen, hot water botte on the back and Volturol on it to try and get out tomorrow. Then had to sit through the Fulham game. Not been a good day
		
Click to expand...

Might have to take you out and shoot you
A sideline in Homer soap could be a winner 👍

Hope it subsides


----------



## Imurg (Dec 5, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Might have to take you out and shoot you
		
Click to expand...

That'll teach him to dig up grubs..


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 5, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Do you honestly think the people booing at Millwall were doing so at political intentions of some of the BLM?

Taking the knee at football is clearly in support of ending racism. Which has got absolutely nothing to do with politics.
		
Click to expand...

No absolutely not. I think that those booing at Millwall are/were racist morons. But that's just my opinion and I have no evidence to back that up. Equally you can't allow those in favour of BLM to protest showing their support and ban those who are against the BLM movement from protesting and showing they are against it. Taking the knee came from the BLM movement and as such is a political gesture. In my opinion political statements or gestures have no place in sport.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 5, 2020)

Edit.. actually, ignore this. Can’t be bothered 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 5, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Might have to take you out and shoot you
A sideline in Homer soap could be a winner 👍

Hope it subsides
		
Click to expand...

If your aim with a gun is like your putting you'd miss


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 5, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I would respectfully request that you don’t judge the entire BLM movement based on the actions of a small minority, which is ironic really... 😉
		
Click to expand...

I would argue that there needs to be a split between those who are opposed to racism and the BLM movement (<--- and by "movement" I mean the political side of things). Anti-racism protests and a drive towards real equality are absolutely necessary due to the actions of a minority in all walks of life, not just the police, but I think that these need to be separated from the more extreme political aims of BLM.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 5, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			I would argue that there needs to be a split between those who are opposed to racism and the BLM movement (<--- and by "movement" I mean the political side of things). Anti-racism protests and a drive towards real equality are absolutely necessary due to the actions of a minority in all walks of life, not just the police, but I think that these need to be separated from the more extreme political aims of BLM.
		
Click to expand...

You make some valid points, but how do you separate 2 groups with a shared aim? They may diverge on other aspects, but as long as they share the same goal then they are going to be indiscriminately lumped together. 

Where we completely disagree is your opinion that sport and “politics” should be separate. Sport is a vital tool in changing public opinion. Issues such as Apartheid are a perfect example of this.


----------



## Dando (Dec 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If your aim with a gun is like your putting you'd miss
		
Click to expand...

He’d have 3 or 4 attempts but would get there eventually


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 5, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			You make some valid points, but how do you separate 2 groups with a shared aim? They may diverge on other aspects, but as long as they share the same goal then they are going to be indiscriminately lumped together.

Where we completely disagree is your opinion that sport and “politics” should be separate. Sport is a vital tool in changing public opinion. Issues such as Apartheid are a perfect example of this.
		
Click to expand...

I get where you are coming from but would argue that with a situation such as Apartheid it should be entirely a political decision and completely taken out of the hands of sport. A government should state that because of the views/policies of your ruling elite we are banning all of our sports teams from touring your country or playing against any of your teams regardless of the sporting (or other) consequences, we will not support what you are doing. Politicians have made the decision and sport doesn't have to get involved.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 5, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			I get where you are coming from but would argue that with a situation such as Apartheid it should be entirely a political decision and completely taken out of the hands of sport. A government should state that because of the views/policies of your ruling elite we are banning all of our sports teams from touring your country or playing against any of your teams regardless of the sporting (or other) consequences, we will not support what you are doing. Politicians have made the decision and sport doesn't have to get involved.
		
Click to expand...

But there are times (and apartheid is as good an example as any) we as individuals, groups, and collectives should take a stand outwith the direction  of "government". And sports groups and collectives have a powerful voice.  IMO.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 5, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			But there are times (and apartheid is as good an example as any) we as individuals, groups, and collectives should take a stand outwith the direction  of "government". And sports groups and collectives have a powerful voice.  IMO.
		
Click to expand...

While I agree, I think that individuals, groups and collectives should be taking the stand and using it to put pressure on the governments to "do the right thing". It is a far more powerful message if the UK government ban any UK sport team from touring South Africa (sticking with Apartheid as the example) rather than an individual team deciding not to tour while others still visit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 5, 2020)

Dando said:



			He’d have 3 or 4 attempts but would get there eventually
		
Click to expand...

Would probably have injured himself by then


----------



## Slab (Dec 6, 2020)

When the sun has heated the infinity pool too much that it doesn't give respite from the heat



Happy Sunday guys! 😎


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2020)

Slab said:



			When the sun has heated the infinity pool too much that it doesn't give respite from the heat
View attachment 33858


Happy Sunday guys! 😎
		
Click to expand...

Without wishing to be crude...

UP YOURS!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2020)

Slab said:



			When the sun has heated the infinity pool too much that it doesn't give respite from the heat
View attachment 33858


Happy Sunday guys! 😎
		
Click to expand...

If that is for real, not a stock photo lifted from the internet, then I dislike you intensely right now 😠.

(That picture is annoyingly hypnotic to stare at as the rain is bouncing down outside 😭)


----------



## Slab (Dec 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If that is for real, not a stock photo lifted from the internet, then I dislike you intensely right now 😠.

(That picture is annoyingly hypnotic to stare at as the rain is bouncing down outside 😭)
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid it's very real 
Taken about 40 minutes ago
This is my local bar, just popped down for some lunch and a lemonade 🍻


----------



## drdel (Dec 6, 2020)

Slab said:



			When the sun has heated the infinity pool too much that it doesn't give respite from the heat
View attachment 33858


Happy Sunday guys! 😎
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't irritated: but I am now😡


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 6, 2020)

Slab said:



			When the sun has heated the infinity pool too much that it doesn't give respite from the heat
View attachment 33858


Happy Sunday guys! 😎
		
Click to expand...

May your next shite be a hedgehog...


----------



## Slab (Dec 6, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			May your next shite be a hedgehog...
		
Click to expand...

Why, Are they indigenous to tropical islands😜


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Slab said:



			Why, Are they indigenous to tropical islands😜
		
Click to expand...

Try a Pineapple


----------



## paddyc (Dec 6, 2020)

Catching up on the week gone by;
Forgetting your £ coin for the trolley at Aldi.
Dion Dublin (serial irritator)
Scaffolders- There is only one requirement to do this job;
Must drive and act like a knob at all times.
.


----------



## Slab (Dec 6, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Try a Pineapple 

Click to expand...

Think ill call the pic 'mince pie revenge' cos LT is gonna go full Xmas soon 😅


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 6, 2020)

Joe Marler both not singing the National Anthem but also doing the Mike Catt ear-tug. I always thought that was disrespectful although google tells me it was a superstition and how he said hello to his family...either way - belt out the anthem and stop messing about!


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2020)

paddyc said:



			Catching up on the week gone by;
*Forgetting your £ coin for the trolley at Aldi.*
Dion Dublin (serial irritator)
Scaffolders- There is only one requirement to do this job;
Must drive and act like a knob at all times.
.
		
Click to expand...

For future reference, you can use 2 x 20p pieces ............................... it works a treat.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			For future reference, you can use 2 x 20p pieces ............................... it works a treat.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised they're still needed.. our Tescos haven’t needed coins to get a trolley since March..


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 6, 2020)

Slab said:



			Why, Are they indigenous to tropical islands😜
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, but one can hope and dream Mr R. One can hope and dream.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 6, 2020)

Playing 9 holes before it got dark and keeping away from rugby score. Fire up Amazon prime and click on watch from start and it takes you straight to the live action, 😠😠😠 Bozos


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2020)

the clown who parked his 4x4 BMW on the path into whinn park, who then let his rottie take a massive dump in the middle of the path, not pick up then wandered past the big sign sayin g "no dogs allowed" into said park with not even a collar on the dog

i can only hope when he comes back he treads in the poo and smears it all over his car


----------



## Dando (Dec 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the clown who parked his 4x4 BMW on the path into whinn park, who then let his rottie take a massive dump in the middle of the path, not pick up then wandered past the big sign sayin g "no dogs allowed" into said park with not even a collar on the dog

i can only hope when he comes back he treads in the poo and smears it all over his car
		
Click to expand...

You should’ve smeared the poo on his door handle


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 6, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Playing 9 holes before it got dark and keeping away from rugby score. Fire up Amazon prime and click on watch from start and it takes you straight to the live action, 😠😠😠 Bozos
		
Click to expand...

Oopsie. If it's any consolation it was not an easy watch!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Playing 9 holes before it got dark and keeping away from rugby score. Fire up Amazon prime and click on watch from start and it takes you straight to the live action, 😠😠😠 Bozos
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of an episode of " The Likely Lads "


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 6, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Reminds me of an episode of " The Likely Lads "

Click to expand...

Had to go for my flu jab yesterday at 10. 00 and recorded Aus V Arg, just sat down to watch and nephew messaged through the score as he'd bet on the draw 😂😂, not my weekend 😅


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			arsenal football club 

Click to expand...


This, again and again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			This, again and again
		
Click to expand...

Count yourself lucky, When you picked your team you could have chosen Fulham. I had a straight choice of Wimbledon or Fulham. Hobsons choice or what?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sat on a rock, on the beach on Studland enjoying the sunny weather, the view, a bottle of cold lager, just watching the world go by.

Lovely. So how can the be irritating?

Someones dog comes up, and pisses down my leg into my walking boot.


----------



## Dando (Dec 6, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Sat on a rock, on the beach on Studland enjoying the sunny weather, the view, a bottle of cold lager, just watching the world go by.

Lovely. So how can the be irritating?

Someones dog comes up, and pisses down my leg into my walking boot.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, but I laughed far too much at this


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2020)

Dando said:



			Sorry mate, but I laughed far too much at this
		
Click to expand...

yup me too


----------



## chellie (Dec 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			yup me too 

Click to expand...

Me three


----------



## Dando (Dec 6, 2020)

chellie said:



			Me three 

Click to expand...

It would’ve been even funnier if it was my dog


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2020)

chellie said:



			Me three 

Click to expand...

Me four. And Mrs Bim makes five


----------



## chellie (Dec 6, 2020)

Dando said:



			It would’ve been even funnier if it was my dog
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sure it was a dog, sounds more like a puss in boots


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh, Murph , now you've started something😀
Were you daydreaming or something? 
Couldn't you move your leg?😭

Mind you Studland scenery can get you doing that- daydreaming that is.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 6, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Oh, Murph , now you've started something😀
Were you daydreaming or something?
Couldn't you move your leg?😭

Mind you Studland scenery can get you doing that- daydreaming that is.
		
Click to expand...

By the time I realised what was happening, it was way too late. It sneaked up from behind me, I thought it was being friendly when it's head appeared, but it wasn't  and I had a wet sock.


----------



## Leftie (Dec 6, 2020)

Probably thought that you were a lamp post ....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 7, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Sat on a rock, on the beach on Studland enjoying the sunny weather, the view, a bottle of cold lager, just watching the world go by.

Lovely. So how can the be irritating?

Someones dog comes up, and pisses down my leg into my walking boot.
		
Click to expand...

Random irritation, canine version. 

Nothing worse than being taken for a walk on the beach and some bozo is sat on the rock I love to pee on drinking his bottle of beer. Well he won't do that again.........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2020)

Rita Ora.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Rita Ora.  

Click to expand...

1st in the queue for next year's  I'm a celebrity let me do what the hell I like and then apologise for it.
Dozy bint...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			1st in the queue for next year's  I'm a celebrity let me do what the hell I like and then apologise for it.
Dozy bint...

Click to expand...

If the party wasn't bad enough, it transpires she came home to it from a gig in Egypt the day before & didn't quarantine.

I'd say "Unbelievable Jeff" but where some "celebrities" are concerned it's the norm.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 7, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			If the party wasn't bad enough, it transpires she came home to it from a gig in Egypt the day before & didn't quarantine.

I'd say "Unbelievable Jeff" but where some "celebrities" are concerned it's the norm.  

Click to expand...

Irony is, her mum, a nurse, put out a critical tweet yesterday regarding the number of shoppers in London yesterday. If ever the phrase 'put your own house in order' was appropriate .............


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2020)

flat battery and a sainsburys click and collect order becoming overdue


----------



## Dando (Dec 7, 2020)

Getting a “we missed you” card from UPS yet both my girls were at home!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			If the party wasn't bad enough, it transpires she came home to it from a gig in Egypt the day before & didn't quarantine.

I'd say "Unbelievable Jeff" but where some "celebrities" are concerned it's the norm.  

Click to expand...

Am I missing something but with all the evidence of her ignoring the rules for a second time, why aren't the authorities fining her and making an example of her. Yes she can afford the cash but all that negative publicity may help get the message through that thick skull of hers


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2020)

Kay Burley and her hypocrisy


----------



## Rooter (Dec 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Am I missing something but with all the evidence of her ignoring the rules for a second time, why aren't the authorities fining her and making an example of her. Yes she can afford the cash but all that negative publicity may help get the message through that thick skull of hers
		
Click to expand...

And radio stations and advertisers should boycott her, wasn't she the face of a mobile phone campaign recently? They are still playing her garbage on commercial radio, I'm with you Homer, make an example of her.


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2020)

Rooter said:



			And radio stations and advertisers should boycott her, wasn't she the face of a mobile phone campaign recently? They are still playing her garbage on commercial radio, I'm with you Homer, make an example of her.
		
Click to expand...

RIP to her music career eh Scooter


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2020)

(Relative) molehills built into mountains so that we don't pay too much attention to the real mountains...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			Kay Burley and her hypocrisy
		
Click to expand...

It has to undermine her credibility on certain issues when carrying out interviews. Unpleasant style so quite content to see her caught out.


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2020)

Sad to hear Rugby World Cup winner Steve Thompson has early onset Dementia at the age of 42!!!

Sounds he is joining a group bringing legal action against the RFU which could have far reaching implications not just for rugby but for a lot of sports

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...dementia-landmark-legal-case?CMP=share_btn_tw

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/v...mentia-steve-thompson-england-video-interview

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/v...nion-dementia-thompson-popham-video-explainer


----------



## GB72 (Dec 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			Sad to hear Rugby World Cup winner Steve Thompson has early onset Dementia at the age of 42!!!

Sounds he is joining a group bringing legal action against the RFU which could have far reaching implications not just for rugby but for a lot of sports

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...dementia-landmark-legal-case?CMP=share_btn_tw

Click to expand...

Had not heard that, so sad to hear. That said, my wife's stepmother had the same at a similar age and so it sometimes happens even without the head contact.


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Had not heard that, so sad to hear. That said, my wife's stepmother had the same at a similar age and so it sometimes happens even without the head contact.
		
Click to expand...


sorry to hear  Watching these videos, talk that theres 11 former internationals under the age of 43 with early onset dementia (and CTE), that in itself will make the proportion of the subset so far different to the rest of the population (and the belief is the number is far far higher). Not the only cause for sure but definitely an increase in evidence that head trauma in sport (and rugby especially) is likely to cause a much higher chance of getting early onset dementia


----------



## GB72 (Dec 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			sorry to hear  Watching these videos, talk that theres 11 former internationals under the age of 43 with early onset dementia (and CTE), that in itself will make the proportion of the subset so far different to the rest of the population (and the belief is the number is far far higher). Not the only cause for sure but definitely an increase in evidence that head trauma in sport (and rugby especially) is likely to cause a much higher chance of getting early onset dementia
		
Click to expand...

Agree, head trauma in all sport needs addressing but I am not sure what the answer is to be honest. Without re-formulating the whole way that certain sports are played, is there any way to avoid it? Perhaps we do need to re-assess a number of sports from the ground up based on our increased understanding of the problems of head trauma. Rugby is an obvious issue but the game brought a number of problems in itself with the clock still running during pauses in play and with the number of subs it means that the requirements for stamina have been reduced allowing for increased bulk and muscle and progressively bigger impacts.


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Agree, head trauma in all sport needs addressing but I am not sure what the answer is to be honest. Without re-formulating the whole way that certain sports are played, is there any way to avoid it? Perhaps we do need to re-assess a number of sports from the ground up based on our increased understanding of the problems of head trauma. Rugby is an obvious issue but the game brought a number of problems in itself with the clock still running during pauses in play and with the number of subs it means that the requirements for stamina have been reduced allowing for increased bulk and muscle and progressively bigger impacts.
		
Click to expand...


I think if a group lawsuit is brought, whether successful or not, there will have to be a complete review of the sport from bottom to top from a safety angle and the long term impact it is having on players, which will then follow on into other sports. As you say a lot of the changes over the years of the "professional" era certainly havent helped


----------



## Rooter (Dec 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			RIP to her music career eh Scooter 

Click to expand...

Her days are over.


----------



## Slab (Dec 8, 2020)

No idea where to post
My South African satellite provider occasionally throws up a weird programme like ennerdale or bake off 2017 
Just saw today they are showing coronation St season 1 episode 1!!!


----------



## chellie (Dec 8, 2020)

An accounts department who can't understand that if I've paid an invoice up to mid November I want a new invoice starting from then. I will not be making a payment for an invoice that starts at the beginning of November. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 8, 2020)

Slab said:



			No idea where to post
My South African satellite provider occasionally throws up a weird programme like ennerdale or bake off 2017
Just saw today they are showing coronation St season 1 episode 1!!!
		
Click to expand...

Because it’s sixty years tomorrow since it first aired.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2020)

Slab said:



			No idea where to post
My South African satellite provider occasionally throws up a weird programme like ennerdale or bake off 2017
Just saw today they are showing coronation St season 1 episode 1!!!
		
Click to expand...

You think that's weird, a couple of months back we were flicking channels and I think E4 or More4 were showing some 'classic' Hollyoaks from around the year 2002 or so. No idea why. Bizarre.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You think that's weird, a couple of months back we were flicking channels and I think E4 or More4 were showing some 'classic' Hollyoaks from around the year 2002 or so. No idea why. Bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

"Classic" Hollyoaks, someone is extracting the proverbial.


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2020)

Companies that pretend to offer a great deal, then want to double the price to cover postage to anywhere other than the US


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 8, 2020)

National Health text messages!
Three times I've been "invited" to my doctors surgey to have a flu jab (as apparently the free jab is being extended to my age group). Three times I have replied with "Decline" - as instructed - because I don't want one. For the simple reason I bought myself one in October. Answering "Decline" supposedly gets you taken off the list. So why did i get another text invite today ... Grrr


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 9, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			National Health text messages!
Three times I've been "invited" to my doctors surgey to have a flu jab (as apparently the free jab is being extended to my age group). Three times I have replied with "Decline" - as instructed - because I don't want one. For the simple reason I bought myself one in October. Answering "Decline" supposedly gets you taken off the list. So why did i get another text invite today ... Grrr
		
Click to expand...

Can't you reply "already had the jab" or wtte?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2020)

Our jolly good Vax upright vacuum cleaner developing a problem where the power lead connects, and taking it apart I can't see where the loose connection is (as that is what it can only be).   But I think I have sorted a way of getting it operating OK...

This compounds the irritation we have with our Dyson V6 Absolute - possibly the most over-hyped and frustrating piece of household technology we've ever bought.  Just too many frustrations for us especially in respect of the battery life, recharge time, clogging up, and it being a bleedin' fiddle to empty.  I doubt that my Mrs will ever again have us buying a Dyson handheld.  Such is our irritation with it we will look at any future potential Dyson purchase with much scepticism - especially given their premium price ticket.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 9, 2020)

Mrs Imurg has, probably, just come out of surgery on her shoulder
I have to pick her up at some point between now and 5pm..
Good that it's been done but it means I can't start anything - hate sitting around waiting...


----------



## Imurg (Dec 9, 2020)

To add to my irritation I've just had a snotty email from the bunch that host my work website demanding payment forthwith for hosting services for the last year otherwise they may not be able to continue hosting the site.
A polite email has been sent back outlining that the normal practice of sending an invoice with payment details is, generally,  a more successful way of getting paid on time.
The company I was with closed last year and the client base was taken over by this bunch.
I got an email early summer last year explaining what was happening and thats the last I'd heard from them until today..
Don't ask, you don't get...


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 9, 2020)

Badly planned road works.

Now before the usual suspects jump on yes they have to happen but planning and execution should be better.

Just got stuck in a set for 7 changes before everyone bibbed and the workers stoped the traffic to let us go

Basically everytime ours went green the traffic was back to the light because they had them within 400 yards of a set of 4 way lights !

Quite a long change on the temp lights aswell so after the four way went red it just built back and back .. some not getting through the roadworks 

Normally when that close to a busy junction they use the stop go boards ..

Got there in the end


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2020)

The jam at the port at Felixstowe. Something has gone wrong and with the amount of freight flowing through it any sort of issue multiplies quite quickly. There are now containers backed up and the lead time to unload could end up being equivalent to the sailing time for the product to get there. I have one little pallet there, not sure when it will make its way out to me.

(before anyone jumps in without knowing more, Felixstowe is the hub for seafrieght, mainly from the Far East. It doesn't deal with road freight from Europe)


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Waiting in the A/E dept for an hour, my knee is agony .
.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 9, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Waiting in the A/E dept for an hour, my knee is agony .
.
		
Click to expand...

What have you done?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Rooter said:



			What have you done?
		
Click to expand...

I must've twisted my right knee a couple of weeks ago while playing, its been getting worse since.
After2 hours in my local A/E dept the nurse thinks it's cartilage or ligament damage and suggested pain killers, light exercise and referred me for physio [ 6 week waiting list ] so no golf for a few weeks .
Or taking the knee


----------



## banjofred (Dec 9, 2020)

Rumors that the roll-ups might not be coming back when things settle down. Poop. That would likely put an end to my golf.....things just haven't been very much fun since they have gone away. There could be a "battle royal" by summer for people who want roll-ups and those that don't.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2020)

We keep getting that rumour too. I hope it is just that. Not only do they enable playing with lots more people, but they also mean less planning. Ours also generate big profits in food, and also over the bar. It would be silly to cancel them in my view.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			We keep getting that rumour too. I hope it is just that. Not only do they enable playing with lots more people, but they also mean less planning. Ours also generate big profits in food, and also over the bar. It would be silly to cancel them in my view.
		
Click to expand...

When I joined this club....the rollups were a life saver for me. Things just won't be as sociable/friendly/fun if they don't come back. I just don't want to play without the rollups....just barely hanging on as it is. The life-blood of the club......


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 9, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			We keep getting that rumour too. I hope it is just that. Not only do they enable playing with lots more people, but they also mean less planning. Ours also generate big profits in food, and also over the bar. It would be silly to cancel them in my view.
		
Click to expand...




banjofred said:



			When I joined this club....the rollups were a life saver for me. Things just won't be as sociable/friendly/fun if they don't come back. I just don't want to play without the rollups....just barely hanging on as it is. The life-blood of the club......
		
Click to expand...

I must be missing something but how can they stop you?

Edited 'cos I buggered up the quotations


----------



## banjofred (Dec 9, 2020)

yandabrown said:



murphthemog said:
We keep getting that rumour too. I hope it is just that. Not only do they enable playing with lots more people, but they also mean less planning. Ours also generate big profits in food, and also over the bar. It would be silly to cancel them in my view.


*I must be missing something but how can they stop you*?

Edited 'cos I buggered up the quotations
		
Click to expand...

From doing what?


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 9, 2020)

banjofred said:



			From doing what?
		
Click to expand...

Organising a roll up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Organising a roll up.
		
Click to expand...

Stop us organising a roll-up?  At my place they couldn't - but they could cancel the tee times reserved for a roll-up with the club having had to implement tee booking for the pandemic. A lot will depend upon what the club (members) decide to do for life post-pandemic - whether we keep tee reservations system for social golf or go back to 'no tee booking'. 

I don't know what is going to happen but what I _do _know is that the decision won't be made by committee plus the club golf and business management teams - it will have to go to a vote by the members and the debate will be 'vigorous'.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 9, 2020)

Its really quite simple

Estimate your rollup body count,  if its 36 reserve 9 tee slots from 9 AM
early birds can still get out before, and still plenty of time afterwards

when the draw is done, someone fills in the name on the system so the track n trace knows who's with who

no reason why rollups need to stop


----------



## Dando (Dec 9, 2020)

I’m trying to watch a film and mrs d has decided now is the time she wants to make Xmas food shopping list!


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 9, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Can't you reply "already had the jab" or wtte?
		
Click to expand...

As far as i know it only accepts "decline" as a response - the message says "reply with 'decline' if you don't want the vaccination. You will continue to be contacted unless you have replied with decline".  

You have to ring your surgery if you want to accept  - which is another bugbear as it impossible to get through (HID has tried numerous times)


----------



## banjofred (Dec 9, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Its really quite simple

Estimate your rollup body count,  if its 36 reserve 9 tee slots from 9 AM
early birds can still get out before, and still plenty of time afterwards

when the draw is done, someone fills in the name on the system so the track n trace knows who's with who

no reason why rollups need to stop
		
Click to expand...

There are plenty of people who really really really hate roll-ups. I can understand both sides of the argument....but a club has the right to run things as they want so.....


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 9, 2020)

BBC i player now require you to register, sign in and enter a code on another device,  I can't find where to enter the code, I'm stumped


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			BBC i player now require you to register, sign in and enter a code on another device,  I can't find where to enter the code, I'm stumped 

Click to expand...

I did this ages ago by going to the BBC iPlayer website and registering there.  Once my username was setup it cascaded to all my other devices I use to access iPlayer


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			Kay Burley and her hypocrisy
		
Click to expand...

Might it bite her on the derriere?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-55245914


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I did this ages ago by going to the BBC iPlayer website and registering there.  Once my username was setup it cascaded to all my other devices I use to access iPlayer.
I'm already registered and can view it on my laptop. But on my TV it asks me sign in, using my computer or phone on bbc.com/account/tv  and enter the code shown on the tv screen. But there's nowhere to enter the code 

Click to expand...

Update,  It wouldn't work using my computer, but strangely it worked using my mobile phone, all sorted


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 9, 2020)

banjofred said:



			There are plenty of people who really really really hate roll-ups. I can understand both sides of the argument....but a club has the right to run things as they want so.....
		
Click to expand...

Why do people at your club hate roll ups? Is it the times or days you play? 

I hated roll ups at a previous club, but that’s because you couldn’t get out before them and you didn’t want to play behind them. I remember teeing off a number of times at 5am in summer because half the roll up started on the 1st and another half started on the 15th at 7.30.  If you was on the 15th when they turned up they expressed their disgust. 
Ladies used to do the same but start 1st and 3rd. 
It was eventually stopped when I left so someone must of complained.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2020)

Roll ups are and always have been an integral part of the club. Their times are well publicised, open to anyone and usually very good for the bar and food takings. We have no plans at this time to re-introduce them while we are still using booked tee times. As soon as Covid gets confined to history and we can get back to normal I am sure roll-ups will be part of the future


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Roll ups are and always have been an integral part of the club. Their times are well publicised, open to anyone and usually very good for the bar and food takings. We have no plans at this time to re-introduce them while we are still using booked tee times. As soon as Covid gets confined to history and we can get back to normal I am sure roll-ups will be part of the future
		
Click to expand...

You may find there are other members who have quite enjoyed getting a fair crack at the 'premium tee times' objecting to the 'regulars' getting their block booking back.

Or you may find 300 rocking up for the roll up which could be entertaining....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2020)

saving_par said:



			You may find there are other members who have quite enjoyed getting a fair crack at the 'premium tee times' objecting to the 'regulars' getting their block booking back.

Or you may find 300 rocking up for the roll up which could be entertaining....
		
Click to expand...

Possibly. As I said and as the club say quite clearly on the website and in the clubhouse, they are welcome to all. I am sure there will be some that rock up at the same time as a roll up but common sense would suggest letting a four ball (or even two) ahead of a group won't cause too many issues. We'll see once we get rid of booked times


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2020)

I can see a lot of clubs that previously didn’t have tee time bookings sticking with them when they are no longer mandatory. 

Roll ups at a lot of clubs do dominate the tee at times by turning en mass and some roll ups are very cliquey. 

With tee bookings at these clubs then every single member gets the chance to play at those prime spots and it will certainly be interesting to see what happens at our place. 

With tee bookings we have still managed to have our swindles but it’s good to know exactly when you are going to tee off instead of waiting in a queue. Can see mindsets at lots of clubs changing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can see a lot of clubs that previously didn’t have tee time bookings sticking with them when they are no longer mandatory.

Roll ups at a lot of clubs do dominate the tee at times by turning en mass and some roll ups are very cliquey.

With tee bookings at these clubs then every single member gets the chance to play at those prime spots and it will certainly be interesting to see what happens at our place.

With tee bookings we have still managed to have our swindles but it’s good to know exactly when you are going to tee off instead of waiting in a queue. Can see mindsets at lots of clubs changing
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. Not having booked teem times has always been a selling point of the club and I think (stand to be corrected) that it is part of the constitution and so would need to be voted in at the AGM. I don't think members would want it as a permanent feature and roll-ups are integral part of the club (including an annual roll up group team event to find the best roll up group of the year)


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can see a lot of clubs that previously didn’t have tee time bookings sticking with them when they are no longer mandatory.

Roll ups at a lot of clubs do dominate the tee at times by turning en mass and some roll ups are very cliquey.

With tee bookings at these clubs then every single member gets the chance to play at those prime spots and it will certainly be interesting to see what happens at our place.

With tee bookings we have still managed to have our swindles but it’s good to know exactly when you are going to tee off instead of waiting in a queue. Can see mindsets at lots of clubs changing
		
Click to expand...

Agreed and most I've spoken to at ours would like the tee bookings to remain. The Club Captain however is at pains to tell everyone, everytime they're in earshot that as soon as it's possible that will stop. He of course plays in one of the many Saturday roll-up/swindles which basically mean if you don't play in them then don't bother unless it's dawn or dusk!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 9, 2020)

We've always been a "rock up and p,ay" club but there is a definite ground swell of feeling that the booking system is a better idea.
Some, let's say more experienced, members are not happy at the idea and it is in the constitution that we should be able to turn up and go so it will need to go to AGM but it wouldn't surprise me if, when the necessity for booking declines, the majority will vote to keep it.
The last 2 clubs I've been a member at were booked times so I'm used to it.
While I'm still working,,knowing that I have a time and I won't turn up to find a queue of 4 balls in front is quite comforting


----------



## banjofred (Dec 9, 2020)

saving_par said:



*You may find there are other members who have quite enjoyed getting a fair crack at the 'premium tee times' objecting to the 'regulars' getting their block booking back*.

Or you may find 300 rocking up for the roll up which could be entertaining....
		
Click to expand...

But.....all members are able to play at these "premium tee times". The problem is....these people ONLY want to play with their mates. So... there are people like me who really like the roll-ups and want it to stay (so I get *my* way).....and there are people who hate this and only want to play with their mates (and get *their* way). I'd say both sides could compromise...but likely won't.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			We've always been a "rock up and p,ay" club but there is a definite ground swell of feeling that the booking system is a better idea.
Some, let's say more experienced, members are not happy at the idea and it is in the constitution that we should be able to turn up and go so it will need to go to AGM but it wouldn't surprise me if, when the necessity for booking declines, the majority will vote to keep it.
The last 2 clubs I've been a member at were booked times so I'm used to it.
While I'm still working,,knowing that I have a time and I won't turn up to find a queue of 4 balls in front is quite comforting
		
Click to expand...

As I say I think it would need to go to the AGM to be permanently changed. When we have non-booked times, there is always the option of using the 10th if there is a roll up going out which a lot of members take up, especially in the mornings when no-one is coming round from the 9th. It is something still very much in the air and so something I'll worry about more when the spectre of Covid has disappeared


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I disagree. Not having booked teem times has always been a selling point of the club and I think (stand to be corrected) that it is part of the constitution and so would need to be voted in at the AGM. I don't think members would want it as a permanent feature and roll-ups are integral part of the club *(including an annual roll up group team event to find the best roll up group of the year)*

Click to expand...

This my problem/issue, but first let me clarify that I firmly believe roll ups are a great idea and work really well at some clubs.

But, just formalise them by giving them a block booking, that way other members know exactly when to turn up and not have to risk standing around.

They should also be given a set amount of tee times and once filled, unlucky, the roll up needs to apply for extra tee times, similarly if the club see not all tee times  being filled then tee times should be reduced.

The bit in bold, can you not at least see that there is a risk of too many roll ups dominating the Tee, to have an annual comp just how many roll ups are there?
How many tee times are vacant for everyone else over a weekend.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 9, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			This my problem/issue, but first let me clarify that I firmly believe roll ups are a great idea and work really well at some clubs.

*But, just formalise them by giving them a block booking*, that way other members know exactly when to turn up and not have to risk standing around.

They should also be given a set amount of tee times and once filled, unlucky, the roll up needs to apply for extra tee times, similarly if the club see not all tee times  being filled then tee times should be reduced.
.
		
Click to expand...

That's what we do. One group I play in on Saturday (SODS-Saturday open draw) has been playing since the 60's? All of our roll-ups were blocked off so that people knew when they were. Are there too many of them?....likely. I very much understand why people don't like them....but doing away with them pretty well kills off golf for me. I think the booking method is the way golf courses are heading...so likely it's inevitable.....I'll likely need to find something else to do.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2020)

banjofred said:



			That's what we do. One group I play in on Saturday (SODS-Saturday open draw) has been playing since the 60's? All of our roll-ups were blocked off so that people knew when they were. Are there too many of them?....likely. I very much understand why people don't like them....but doing away with them pretty well kills off golf for me. I think the booking method is the way golf courses are heading...so likely it's inevitable.....I'll likely need to find something else to do.
		
Click to expand...

Why would it kill golf for you ?

We still hold our swindles by doing a pre draw and then people book a tee time ?


----------



## banjofred (Dec 9, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would it kill golf for you ?

We still hold our swindles by doing a pre draw and then people book a tee time ?
		
Click to expand...

The nature of our roll-ups......Saturday in my case. 
1. Total of maybe 30 people of which 20-25 usually show up. 
2. Need to get your card in by 8:30 to tee off around 8:45 for the first group. 
3. Each day is different and you play with different people each time...no idea who you are going to play with. 
4. Most are 4 balls and each group usually plays an internal comp of pair against pair. .50P front nine, .50P back nine and £1 on the round. 
5. After you are done everybody who has played goes into the clubhouse and puts in £2.50. 1st and 2nd place money plus any 2's. 

Good times are had while sitting around and it can get pretty loud and it's rather enjoyable. This ends without the roll-ups. 

I'm not saying it's a good thing or a bad thing......things change. But without this group social interaction.....it's just not as much fun. Fighting for a tee time like it is now is a pain....waiting at home(setting your alarm) to see if you are fast enough with your finger to log on..... I don't want to do it any more. It's better for some people......worse for others. 

I was signed up for our medal this weekend.....taking my name off tomorrow.....and likely won't play any more comps. Going in next week to see if I can get a month of my payments back as was the option for people who paid ahead of time for the year. Another option was that they would take it off next years fees (which is what I was planning).....but if I don't re-new that wouldn't make sense. 

Of course.....I may have it all wrong and the roll-ups could come back. The writing is on the walls though.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2020)

banjofred said:



			The nature of our roll-ups......Saturday in my case.
1. Total of maybe 30 people of which 20-25 usually show up.
2. Need to get your card in by 8:30 to tee off around 8:45 for the first group.
3. Each day is different and you play with different people each time...no idea who you are going to play with.
4. Most are 4 balls and each group usually plays an internal comp of pair against pair. .50P front nine, .50P back nine and £1 on the round.
5. After you are done everybody who has played goes into the clubhouse and puts in £2.50. 1st and 2nd place money plus any 2's.

Good times are had while sitting around and it can get pretty loud and it's rather enjoyable. This ends without the roll-ups.

I'm not saying it's a good thing or a bad thing......things change. But without this group social interaction.....it's just not as much fun. Fighting for a tee time like it is now is a pain....waiting at home(setting your alarm) to see if you are fast enough with your finger to log on..... I don't want to do it any more. It's better for some people......worse for others.

I was signed up for our medal this weekend.....taking my name off tomorrow.....and likely won't play any more comps. Going in next week to see if I can get a month of my payments back as was the option for people who paid ahead of time for the year. Another option was that they would take it off next years fees (which is what I was planning).....but if I don't re-new that wouldn't make sense.

Of course.....I may have it all wrong and the roll-ups could come back. The writing is on the walls though.....
		
Click to expand...

You can have all the after round stuff - we did all year long 

Your group will just need to adapt a touch to be more organised before hand. 

If you are fighting for a tee time then imagine how all those members who now get equal chance feel ?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 10, 2020)

A crack has appeared in the bottom of the bathtub. Unfortunately I didn't spot this before I had my shower and now rather a lot of water has leaked through the floor boards and is making its way into the lounge. Oh dear.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 10, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You can have all the after round stuff - we did all year long

Your group will just need to adapt a touch to be more organised before hand.

If you are fighting for a tee time then imagine how all those members who now get equal chance feel ?
		
Click to expand...

All members could play at that time....just the same as myself and others....male or female......it was equal. They just didn't get to choose who they played with.....which they didn't want to happen.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Roll ups are and always have been an integral part of the club. Their times are well publicised, open to anyone and usually very good for the bar and food takings. We have no plans at this time to re-introduce them while we are still using booked tee times. As soon as Covid gets confined to history and we can get back to normal I am sure roll-ups will be part of the future
		
Click to expand...

Exactly as it is at my place - except we are still running them while we are using booked tee times - adopting the booking approach described by @PtF.  They are a recognised important aspect of the club, listed and described in the club new member handbook - to which new members are directed if they wish to integrate and meet members quickly.

Will tee booking be in place in general after the flood?...definitely more likely now than before the flood. But still a highly contentious decision.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 10, 2020)

banjofred said:



			All members could play at that time....just the same as myself and others....male or female......it was equal. They just didn't get to choose who they played with.....which they didn't want to happen.
		
Click to expand...

It’s only equal for those who wish to play in the roll up! For those who don’t (using your figures) they don’t know if they can try to tee off at 9:30 or 10:00 as it depends on how many turn up for your roll up.
What makes that ok?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 10, 2020)

People talking about culture and pronouncing it culcha.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 10, 2020)

Very hard to run a 'pre booked' swindle. Out Saturday one is very popular. We have tee times for 36, but over the year have 80 odd players who have played in it. Do we send out invites to 80 people, to get the first 36? Do we have a cull? What if you can't get 9 consecutive tee times?
We normally get 3 4s off 10, 12, and 14, with the tee closed for when we come round. Tjis maximises course usage first thing, in a popular time slot, and pretty much gets 36 people in the bar within a half hour of the first group. Consecutive tee times means an hour and 12 minutes difference. It's so far from being the same.

Since booking started after the first lock down, I have played a lot of golf, pretty much 6 games a week through furlough. I have probably played with 15 different people, out of a possible 700. This is not golf club membership to me. It is just an exclusive booking system for me to play with my friends, to the exclusion of everyone else.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			It’s only equal for those who wish to play in the roll up! For those who don’t (using your figures) they don’t know if they can try to tee off at 9:30 or 10:00 as it depends on how many turn up for your roll up.
What makes that ok?
		
Click to expand...

That is correct.....9:30....could be either way a fair bit. Works for those people. It only seems wrong because you don't agree with it.....I'm not saying you are wrong.... but this kind of argument works for politics/religion etc etc....one side thinks it should be a certain way (because they agree with it) and think it's wrong if they don't agree with it. I'd be fine with a compromise of some nature....heck, have the roll-up later in the day when it's not "prime time" to keep people like you happy....fine with me. I'm willing to compromise to try and make both sides happy...not sure you would be.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

Me to Pro: You promised me that you wouldn't give me more things to think about with my swing and you have...
Pro to Me: I haven't given you more things to think about, I've just introduced an incremental increase in those things
Me to Pro: Ah - that's alright then (but still feeling confused as I know that I _do _have more things to think about)

But hey - I'm easily confused.  But what do I know.  The golf swing is complicated, and after all - he's the Pro and must know what he's talking about.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Me to Pro: You promised me that you wouldn't give me more things to think about with my swing and you have...
Pro to Me: I haven't given you more things to think about, I've just introduced an incremental increase in those things
Me to Pro: Ah - that's alright then (but still feeling confused as I know that I _do _have more things to think about)

But hey - I'm easily confused.  But what do I know.  The golf swing is complicated, and after all - he's the Pro and must know what he's talking about.
		
Click to expand...

Funny when you are playing really well that you never think about the mechanics of the swing.
I have advocated that when you are in the zone it is a good time to book a short lesson so the Pro can see your natural action.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 10, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I must've twisted my right knee a couple of weeks ago while playing, its been getting worse since.
After2 hours in my local A/E dept the nurse thinks it's cartilage or ligament damage and suggested pain killers, light exercise and referred me for physio [ 6 week waiting list ] so no golf for a few weeks .
Or taking the knee 

Click to expand...


While you have my sympathy and I am sure it's painful, your time there was a complete waste of Accident & Emergency staffs time. Something you could have seen your GP for and got a referral from there. And we wonder why A&E wait times are so bad when people go there with non Accidents or Emergencies. It's not like the clue is not in the name!!


----------



## Rooter (Dec 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’m trying to watch a film and mrs d has decided now is the time she wants to make Xmas food shopping list!
		
Click to expand...

Turkey
Pigs in Blankets
Chocolate

Done.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 10, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Turkey
Pigs in Blankets
Chocolate

Done.
		
Click to expand...

No booze?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 10, 2020)

W


Rooter said:



			While you have my sympathy and I am sure it's painful, your time there was a complete waste of Accident & Emergency staffs time. Something you could have seen your GP for and got a referral from there. And we wonder why A&E wait times are so bad when people go there with non Accidents or Emergencies. It's not like the clue is not in the name!!
		
Click to expand...

It's a 3 week wait for a doctors appointment if you can get a face to face, mostly phone appointments, . Seeming our doctors were working from home up till last week.
 BTW  I had an accident and injured my knee, was in agony and could hardly walk. 
I didn't know what the problem was, it could've been a sprain or even dislocated, it was an emergency for me.
And  there was only 3 people waiting in front of me, so not exactly mobbed with patients.


----------



## fundy (Dec 10, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			W

It's a 3 week wait for a doctors appointment if you can get a face to face, mostly phone appointments, . Seeming our doctors were working from home up till last week.
BTW  I had an accident and injured my knee, was in agony and* could hardly walk*.
I didn't know what the problem was, it could've been a sprain or *even dislocated*, it was an emergency for me.
And  there was only 3 people waiting in front of me, so not exactly mobbed with patients.
		
Click to expand...


Having dislocated my knee, youd have been a lot worse than "could hardly walk" lol


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Very simple.

All the established roll-ups have kept their regular slots (albeit reduced) but anyone can put their name down to play with them. The phone numbers of the organisers are published on every weekly newsletter on the club website.

The one I sometimes play in now has less slots than people wanting to play, at the set time each week people say on the the WhatsApp group if they want to play, once the deadline comes a couple of days later, if it's oversubscribed priority is given to those who have played in the roll up most during the past 12 months and everyone else goes on the reserve list.

I've only played a few times so I'd probably get culled, but it's a very fair way of doing it.
		
Click to expand...

Not so good if you are a new member and want to get involved...


----------



## fundy (Dec 10, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Not so good if you are a new member and want to get involved...
		
Click to expand...


Nor if you dont know if you can play or not in advance and just want to turn up on the day


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			Having dislocated my knee, youd have been a lot worse than "could hardly walk" lol
		
Click to expand...

It's painful enough for me to consider it an emergency.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			Having dislocated my knee, youd have been a lot worse than "could hardly walk" lol
		
Click to expand...

I once shattered my right kneecap and tore tendons (or ligaments - Can't remember) underneath. The coach made me play the entire first half as we had no subs. He only let me leave and go to hospital when bits of bone started poking through the skin.. Try getting kids to do that now eh!


----------



## woofers (Dec 10, 2020)

Wading through a load of posts in this thread that really should be in the Golf Random Irritations thread.......


----------



## fundy (Dec 10, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I once shattered my right kneecap and tore tendons (or ligaments - Can't remember) underneath. The coach made me play the entire first half as we had no subs. He only let me leave and go to hospital when bits of bone started poking through the skin.. Try getting kids to do that now eh! 

Click to expand...

Definitely harder than me, looked down to see my kneecap wasnt where it should be and woke up about 15 mins later in the back of an ambulance lol


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Quite the opposite, it's absolutely perfect if you are a new member and want to get involved. I was new this year and got in all summer whenever I wanted (48 slots) and this weekend (36).
There are 3 roll ups on Saturday and 2 on Sunday so you can try the less busy ones if your 1st choice isn't available, aswell as a few others during the week, including 2 ladies.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are unlikely to get a game at the weekend unless you are in a roll up


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

If you are very low paid and claiming Universal Credit, any Christmas bonus your employer might give you will probably be effectively taxed at 63%...your slightly better paid colleague not on UC, will have the same bonus taxed at 20%...that's fair...funny old world we live in...

btw - this is simply a reality - a fact of life for many...


----------



## fundy (Dec 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If you are low-paid and claiming Universal Credit any Christmas bonus your employer might give you is effectively taxed at 63%...your relatively low-paid but still better off colleague not on UC has it taxed at 20%...that's fair...funny old world we live in...
		
Click to expand...

effectively taxed not actually taxed, sounds very unfair the way you present the headline percentages, maybe present the whole numbers so that people can actually judge though


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			effectively taxed not actually taxed, sounds very unfair the way you present the headline percentages, maybe present the whole numbers so that people can actually judge though
		
Click to expand...

what are they then...happy to be corrected.  On UC bonus is counted as income - and for all income you lose 63p in the £ from your UC?  If you are paying tax on income at 20% then your bonus will be taxed at 20%


----------



## GB72 (Dec 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			what are they then...happy to be corrected.  On UC bonus is counted as income - and for all income you lose 63p in the £ from your UC?
		
Click to expand...

So you are not being taxed, you are having your benefit reduced due to the fact that you are receiving income from another source.


----------



## Leftie (Dec 10, 2020)

I just can't imagine where he got this from ....


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Can women play in the weekend roll ups or just the 2 midweek ones?
		
Click to expand...

Just to jump on at how things are at our club, which may be pretty typical. The Seniors (men only allowed) would usually roll up on a Mon/Wed/Fri. Now they start early at about 8am BUT go off the 1st and 9th so pretty much block the course off most of the morning. The weekend roll ups tend to be men only although I know of one on a Saturday where a couple of ladies play. I've been in the clubhouse on a Saturday afternoon and not a place I'd want to hang around too long as lots of loud blokes effing and jeffing and generally not an atmosphere I enjoy.

So as a 7 day member, prior to Covid enforced tee bookings, there are 5 days of the week where deciding when to play is tricky and limited.

Long live tee bookings for me


----------



## Rooter (Dec 10, 2020)

banjofred said:



			No booze?
		
Click to expand...

I'm tee total.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 10, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			It's painful enough for me to consider it an emergency, this is next to the A/E department.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Dec 10, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I'm tee total.
		
Click to expand...

And funny tea too.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

Leftie said:



			I just can't imagine where he got this from ....
		
Click to expand...

It's personal


----------



## fundy (Dec 10, 2020)

Trying to rent a property, I thought trying to buy was hard work!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 10, 2020)

banjofred said:



			That is correct.....9:30....could be either way a fair bit. Works for those people. It only seems wrong because you don't agree with it.....I'm not saying you are wrong.... but this kind of argument works for politics/religion etc etc....one side thinks it should be a certain way (because they agree with it) and think it's wrong if they don't agree with it. I'd be fine with a compromise of some nature....heck, have the roll-up later in the day when it's not "prime time" to keep people like you happy....fine with me. I'm willing to compromise to try and make both sides happy...not sure you would be.
		
Click to expand...

Please read my post #18,565.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Not at all, there's plenty of other tee times available.
If it was rubbish I'd say so, I'm not sure why you're so desperate to make the negative assumptions.
		
Click to expand...

As long as members are getting a fair crack of the whip I have no problem with it.

What I do not like is a small proportion of members who think they have the right/entitlement to tee off at a certain time just because they 'always have done'.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Absolutely. This is included in every members newsletter on the website.
View attachment 33902

Click to expand...

Sorry if I'm being dense here, but I thought the whole point of roll-ups is that they are exactly that: if you feel like playing, you just roll up on the day.
If you have to register in advance, that's not a roll-up, is it?

I don't have any problem with your club organising these groups like they do, but I do take issue with calling them "roll-ups".


----------



## banjofred (Dec 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Please read my post #18,565. 

Click to expand...

My mistake. Although......in post 18,573 (the one I responded to) you seem to take a different view from the previous post. This is just one of those topics which there isn't a correct answer to and winds people up.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 10, 2020)

banjofred said:



			My mistake. Although......in post 18,573 (the one I responded to) you seem to take a different view from the previous post. This is just one of those topics which there isn't a correct answer to and winds people up.
		
Click to expand...

No issue with the roll up, I just don’t think it’s fair for them to have open ended tee times.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Absolutely. This is included in every members newsletter on the website.
View attachment 33902

Click to expand...

We have something similar with a dedicated administrator for each group. New members that want a game are advised to call/email the administrator who can arrange to meet the member on the day and introduce them to the group. Works well. If they are run efficiently, roll ups and social golf can easily co-exist.


----------



## fundy (Dec 10, 2020)

"The australia solution"

Call it what it is and own it ffs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2020)

Trying to be proactive and opening a huge can of worms and inadvertently giving myself a massive and tricky job to do. Has also caused more work for the ward clerks. Seemed such a simple fix.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			No issue with the roll up, I just don’t think it’s fair for them to have open ended tee times.

Click to expand...

I agree with you.....ours weren't, but I would assume some had been. I do think roll-ups are likely doomed though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			"The australia solution"

Call it what it is and own it ffs
		
Click to expand...

...and for what it's worth as a solution (I like the suitable synonym to decontextualise it), we might as well call it the Bangladesh solution.  Wonder why we don't...

I agree - just call it what it is; own it - and get on with it.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and for what it's worth as a solution (I like the suitable synonym to decontextualise it), we might as well call it the Bangladesh solution.  Wonder why we don't...

I agree - just call it what it is; own it - and get on with it.
		
Click to expand...

Sigh...... I do miss the political threads sometimes. 🤐


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 11, 2020)

Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 11, 2020)

saving_par said:



			As long as members are getting a fair crack of the whip I have no problem with it.

What I do not like is a small proportion of members who think they have the right/entitlement to tee off at a certain time just because they 'always have done'.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this - the biggest problem I had during my recent captaincy year was a small handful of weekend players who believed this and who then complained loudly to anyone who had the misfortune to be nearby.  Naturally none of them were anywhere to be seen when it came to standing for office for the next year - just happy to bitch and complain behind your back because they couldn't have a set time every Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 11, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Sigh...... I do miss the political threads sometimes. 🤐
		
Click to expand...

You mean they have stopped? 🙄🙄


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 11, 2020)

Polo shirts. Specifically, why are a majority of them made for shortarses? Why don’t they make them long enough to be properly tucked in and not pull out as soon as you’ve swung a 9 iron 🤬🤬🤬🤬 (and I’m not even that tall!)


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You mean they have stopped? 🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

On that note...
No political threads. 
As much as I initially supported the decision to ban them, I now believe it was a mistake and has negatively affected the forum. 
Phil, have a word with Mike and get them back and then make sure that anyone who takes it too far is banned for a week. Now more than ever I need to read opinion from t’other side of the discussion. I hate the echo chamber that is social media.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Polo shirts. Specifically, why are a majority of them made for shortarses? Why don’t they make them long enough to be properly tucked in and not pull out as soon as you’ve swung a 9 iron 🤬🤬🤬🤬 (and I’m not even that tall!)
		
Click to expand...

This.  ^^^  All day long.   Every day.   All week.   Every month.  All year round.   

And I am tall.  

Nike seem to be the best of a bad bunch, Under Armour a close second.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			On that note...
No political threads.
As much as I initially supported the decision to ban them, I now believe it was a mistake and has negatively affected the forum.
Phil, have a word with Mike and get them back and then make sure that *anyone who takes it too far is banned for a week*. Now more than ever I need to read opinion from t’other side of the discussion. I hate the echo chamber that is social media.
		
Click to expand...

For a first offence.  A month for a second offence.   And goodbye, it's been nice knowing you for a third.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			On that note...
No political threads.
As much as I initially supported the decision to ban them, I now believe it was a mistake and has negatively affected the forum.
Phil, have a word with Mike and get them back and then make sure that anyone who takes it too far is banned for a week. Now more than ever I need to read opinion from t’other side of the discussion. I hate the echo chamber that is social media.
		
Click to expand...

Said it at the time, as the football and many other threads have proved, the topic of the discussion is irrelevant to certain people's desire to be inflammatory towards others. 
Banning a topic rather than dealing with the offenders is not the way IMO. 

If someone (or some people) can't discuss a topic in a rational manner and not just bleat on and repeat/insult people then remove *them* not the topic. 

Its like being back at school and the whole class being punished for the actions of the class clown(s).


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 11, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Said it at the time, as the football and many other threads have proved, the topic of the discussion is irrelevant to certain people's desire to be inflammatory towards others. 
Banning a topic rather than dealing with the offenders is not the way IMO. 

If someone (or some people) can't discuss a topic in a rational manner and not just bleat on and repeat/insult people then remove *them* not the topic. 

Its like being back at school and the whole class being punished for the actions of the class clown(s).
		
Click to expand...

Also we are at a very interesting and important moment in history regarding the b word

With the reaction to covid aswell being questioned or not

Not being able to discuss these 2 major life issues when many are stuck working from home with no work place colleagues to bounce conversation off I think it was a very short sighted decision


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 11, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Said it at the time, as the football and many other threads have proved, the topic of the discussion is irrelevant to certain people's desire to be inflammatory towards others.
Banning a topic rather than dealing with the offenders is not the way IMO.

If someone (or some people) can't discuss a topic in a rational manner and not just bleat on and repeat/insult people then remove *them* not the topic.

Its like being back at school and the whole class being punished for the actions of the class clown(s).
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree. I’m as capable as most of going too far on occasion. It’s not intentional, but frustrations can arise. However, if a ban was imposed I think I’d accept it if it was deserved (and more often than not they are).


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Fully agree. I’m as capable as most of going too far on occasion. It’s not intentional, but frustrations can arise. However, if a ban was imposed I think I’d accept it if it was deserved (and more often than not they are).
		
Click to expand...

Only downside I can see is that if something does kick off and the ban hammer starts working overtime there will be nobody left to talk golf..


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Only downside I can see is that if something does kick off and the ban hammer starts working overtime there will be nobody left to talk golf..

Click to expand...

Win/win as half the folk that bicker like school kids barely post anything about golf anyway.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Polo shirts. Specifically, why are a majority of them made for shortarses? Why don’t they make them long enough to be properly tucked in and not pull out as soon as you’ve swung a 9 iron 🤬🤬🤬🤬 (and I’m not even that tall!)
		
Click to expand...

Because tucking them in is old hat, and if they were long it would look like you were wearing a dress.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			On that note...
No political threads.
As much as I initially supported the decision to ban them, I now believe it was a mistake and has negatively affected the forum.
Phil, have a word with Mike and get them back and then make sure that anyone who takes it too far is banned for a week. Now more than ever I need to read opinion from t’other side of the discussion. I hate the echo chamber that is social media.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe there should be one all-encompassing 'Politics Thread'. It would be very broad of course, but at least they could then say any and all political discussions should be kept in that once place so as not to derail any other threads.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Maybe there should be one all-encompassing 'Politics Thread'. It would be very broad of course, but at least they could then say any and all political discussions should be kept in that once place so as not to derail any other threads.
		
Click to expand...

Or even a politics sub forum

Anyone wanting to avoid don't enter

Those who do fill your boots


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Because tucking them in is old hat, and if they were long it would look like you were wearing a dress. 

Click to expand...

I prefer to tuck in when playing TBH, but they just need to fit those of us over 6 feet tall!!! 
I prefer a slimmer fit, but I’m still buying a shirt that has a 44-45” chest. At that size they should be long enough to reach my bloody belt. 😉


----------



## drdel (Dec 11, 2020)

In the 'real' world politics is a fact of life. I'd be willing to bet it crops up at some point in most casual golf rounds. 

We enjoy the freedom of speech in the UK but it is also something that ìs slowly being undermined by restrictions. 

Since we all have diverse views on the state of the nation 'political ' debate will be hard to keep locked down. 

Banning the subjects just leads to frustration and snide remarks in other threads. Perhaps we could grow up and have a mature debate rather than slanging matches.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I prefer to tuck in when playing TBH, but they just need to fit those of us over 6 feet tall!!!
I prefer a slimmer fit, but I’m still buying a shirt that has a 44-45” chest. At that size they should be long enough to reach my bloody belt. 😉
		
Click to expand...

I dislike tucking my shirt in as I think I have freer movement with it out, but I believe the club I'm joining next year states that they prefer them tucked in. So I'll have to wait and see how strict they are on that. As you've said though, often they come untucked after a few holes so it's a waste of time anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 11, 2020)

But were any "political " issues ever actually discussed?

If they had been  then some might have changed their stance on the issue in question.

Instead it seemed to me that we all just became more and more firmly entrenched in  our own positions.

A case of "I'm right, you're wrong. End of."


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm long in the body and tend not to have this issue..
Maybe because I need extra mahoosive sizes they come with a decent length.?
Moral - if you want longer shirts ..eat cake!


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 11, 2020)

We also have a fine history of mocking our politicians in this country, would be good to see this return, Bojo the clown, Wee Nicky and Dame Keir are all ripe for a pillorying!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			But were any "political " issues ever actually discussed?

If they had been  then some might have changed their stance on the issue in question.

Instead it seemed to me that we all just became more and more firmly entrenched in  our own positions.

A case of "I'm right, you're wrong. End of."
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Too many people held very entrenched views on a lot of subjects but especially Brexit and they were unable to take a reasoned point and at least see that side of the argument whether they agreed or not and come back with a measured response as to why they disagreed. it was as you say "I'm right and you're wrong" and it then descends in to sniping and name calling. Personally I am pleased they have been stopped. A political sub-forum may be an answer but I don't see how these behaviours will changed wherever the topic is housed. Like religion I feel it is a subject best alone


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 11, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			But were any "political " issues ever actually discussed?

If they had been  then some might have changed their stance on the issue in question.

Instead it seemed to me that we all just became more and more firmly entrenched in  our own positions.

A case of "I'm right, you're wrong. End of."
		
Click to expand...

Not actually disagreeing totally, but I valued opinion from political "opponents". It softened my stance in certain areas and hardened it in others. There are some very smart perceptive people on this forum (and obviously the opposite also applies ). My issue with certain aspect of the discussion centred more around how certain individuals posted and how they were replied to. It was antagonistic and unnecessary when there are solely adults in the room.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 11, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			We also have a fine history of mocking our politicians in this country, would be good to see this return, Bojo the clown, Wee Nicky and Dame Keir are all ripe for a pillorying!
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Political satire is an absolute alpha trait of the British. I'd be incredibly sad if that was to be removed from public life.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I agree. Political satire is an absolute alpha trait of the British. I'd be incredibly sad if that was to be removed from public life.
		
Click to expand...

...and it is aimed at highlighting particular positive or negative traits, actions, words or behaviours of the individual - and that highlighting is intended to make us think and analyse what they are saying and doing.

So simply on the specific example raised previously - what do I think about those telling us about an 'Australian Deal' - I cannot say - and I cannot ask that question of others, which is a pity as I'd like to know.  There are plenty of intelligent people on this forum who'll be able to explain it to me.  But they can't - more's the pity.

Anyway - if anyone is interested - Malcolm Turnbull (a former and very recent Australian PM; 2015-2018) explained it on BBC QT last night.


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2020)

the price of pants in M&S -£25 for 5 pairs


----------



## banjofred (Dec 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			the price of pants in M&S -£25 for 5 pairs
		
Click to expand...

What!!?? Now I'll have to look.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally agree. Too many people held very entrenched views on a lot of subjects but especially Brexit and they were unable to take a reasoned point and at least see that side of the argument whether they agreed or not and come back with a measured response as to why they disagreed. it was as you say "I'm right and you're wrong" and it then descends in to sniping and name calling. Personally I am pleased they have been stopped. A political sub-forum may be an answer but I don't see how these behaviours will changed wherever the topic is housed. Like religion I feel it is a subject best alone
		
Click to expand...

These "entrenched views" are true of practically everything we argue about. Politics, golf etiquette (zillions of these), golf course management, golf costs, weather (well....most agree it sucks) haven't really seen much of anything on religion.....can we start picking on that?


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally agree. Too many people held very entrenched views on a lot of subjects but especially Brexit and they were unable to take a reasoned point and at least see that side of the argument whether they agreed or not and come back with a measured response as to why they disagreed. it was as you say "I'm right and you're wrong" and it then descends in to sniping and name calling. Personally I am pleased they have been stopped. A political sub-forum may be an answer but I don't see how these behaviours will changed wherever the topic is housed. Like religion I feel it is a subject best alone
		
Click to expand...

I feel much the same about the Premier League football thread. So I ignore it. It really isn't difficult and I don't feel I miss anything by simply not clicking on the thread when it has new posts in it. I suspect if more people just accepted that certain threads aren't meant for them, then the Forum would be a more harmonious place


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I feel much the same about the Premier League football thread. So I ignore it. It really isn't difficult and I don't feel I miss anything by simply not clicking on the thread when it has new posts in it. I suspect if more people just accepted that certain threads aren't meant for them, then the Forum would be a more harmonious place 

Click to expand...

I agree with you and try to restrict my exposure to and involvement in the PL football thread.

Regarding political debate I think the answer might be for it to be confined to a separate sub-forum.

This would, however,  require careful policing to ensure that the usual suspects do not sneak political angles into other subjects as tends to be the case at present.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I feel much the same about the Premier League football thread. So I ignore it. It really isn't difficult and I don't feel I miss anything by simply not clicking on the thread when it has new posts in it. I suspect if more people just accepted that certain threads aren't meant for them, then the Forum would be a more harmonious place 

Click to expand...

There are a lot of knowledgable posters on here in regards politics that I used to read and learn a good deal - hobbit and yourself especially 

The issue was it was getting very hard to filter out the good posts because anytime a political thread started with good intentions it then became flooded by two posters. Also one of those posters had his own fan club ( still does now ) so whenever he posted it that was then proceeded by a flood of posters looking to trip him up 

It’s a shame as there are some huge political issues going on right now that I’m struggling to understand ( trade deals etc ) and of course the virus issue 

Might be worth if Mike would allow a trial thread and if people could be banned from that thread if it got too much at the same time don’t want to create too much extra work for the mods


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 11, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There are a lot of knowledgable posters on here in regards politics that I used to read and learn a good deal - hobbit and yourself especially

The issue was it was getting very hard to filter out the good posts because anytime a political thread started with good intentions it then became flooded by two posters. Also one of those posters had his own fan club ( still does now ) so whenever he posted it that was then proceeded by a flood of posters looking to trip him up

It’s a shame as there are some huge political issues going on right now that I’m struggling to understand ( trade deals etc ) and of course the virus issue

Might be worth if Mike would allow a trial thread and if people could be banned from that thread if it got too much at the same time don’t want to create too much extra work for the mods
		
Click to expand...

I agree (not with the learning from me bit, obviously ). It became very apparent that unofficial cliques had formed and were detrimental to the whole thread. The "Like" function (which I have been a big fan of on other forums) has probably contributed to this (or at least the perception of this). I learned more from the several Brexit threads than I did from any other social media outlet. I miss it. A lot. Especially when we're at an incredibly pivotal moment in the future of this Country/Union 

As an aside, and to stay within the rules.. My random irritation is people who use brackets too freely when posting...


----------



## Neilds (Dec 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I prefer to tuck in when playing TBH, but they just need to fit those of us over 6 feet tall!!!
I prefer a slimmer fit, but I’m still buying a shirt that has a 44-45” chest. At that size they should be long enough to reach my bloody belt. 😉
		
Click to expand...

Try Woodworm tops, got a few and they are proper long. I have a long body’s no no chance of them getting untucked


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2020)

banjofred said:



			These "entrenched views" are true of practically everything we argue about. Politics, golf etiquette (zillions of these), golf course management, golf costs, weather (well....most agree it sucks) haven't really seen much of anything on religion.....can we start picking on that?
		
Click to expand...

I think you make a valid point although I'd counter (rather than argue!!) that on the golf thread although opinions may be "entrenched" at least we to some degree share some common ground and so it is "perhaps" easier to see a different point of view. Whether that then comes across in typed format is perhaps harder to agree with and of course we all know whether intentionally or not, what we type and what we are trying to say may not always be the same thing. Religion I think is a recipe for disaster and there are very good reasons why the Mods don't allow discussions on that subject. 

I think LP and Bluewolf make some valid points especially in this period of uncertainty regarding the Brexit talks and the effect on trade, travel etc as well as the issue around the pandemic and in particular to the cliques and the divisions these create with one side looking to point score the other. I'm equally as guilty as any which is why I'm not in favour of restarting the political thread and only dip in and out of other contentious threads like the Covid one


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2020)

random irritations turning into a politics thread

think you should ban whoever started it


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2020)

this cough, thought it was on the way out, seems not


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			random irritations turning into a politics thread

think you should ban whoever started it 

Click to expand...

i blame brexit


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			i blame brexit
		
Click to expand...


dont think ive met him, does he post much


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 11, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I agree (not with the learning from me bit, obviously ). It became very apparent that unofficial cliques had formed and were detrimental to the whole thread. The "Like" function (which I have been a big fan of on other forums) has probably contributed to this (or at least the perception of this). I learned more from the several Brexit threads than I did from any other social media outlet. I miss it. A lot. Especially when we're at an incredibly pivotal moment in the future of this Country/Union 

As an aside, and to stay within the rules.. My random irritation is people who use brackets too freely when posting... 

Click to expand...

I smile at the fact far more people have been blackballed and banned for life from far more threads than the the political ones, maybe those subject thread should be closed.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			random irritations turning into a politics thread

think you should ban whoever started it 

Click to expand...

I think that was me... On both occasions!!!!


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 11, 2020)

Looking forward to the “ I told you so “ thread which will be fact checked from previous posts ... 
I also still don’t understand how you can blame a minority party in the house for any decisions when you hold the majority!?! 
My understanding was they are just spectators...


----------



## chellie (Dec 11, 2020)

Parking charges reintroduced at the hospital and no signs anywhere. Cost me £2.50 to pick up a Libre monitor for granddaughter. If there had been a mention I would have parked in one of the free 15 minute stopping bays.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2020)

Ticketmaster.  Trying to buy 2 tickets for a show.  On the seating plan there is one single in the stalls, and three together in the circle.  I cannot buy two of the three together, because it will leave a single seat, but is happy for me to buy the one in the stalls & 1 of the three in the circle because then there is a pair left together.


----------



## Beedee (Dec 11, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ticketmaster.  Trying to buy 2 tickets for a show.  On the seating plan there is one single in the stalls, and three together in the circle.  I cannot buy two of the three together, because it will leave a single seat, but is happy for me to buy the one in the stalls & 1 of the three in the circle because then there is a pair left together. 

Click to expand...

Had to do this for some tickets to a West End show.  Use two browser sessions.  
With the first one put a single from the 3 in your basket but don't finish.  
With the second browser session buy the two seats you want - it will let you now as they other is being purchased.
Then close the first session which will release the seat again.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 11, 2020)

Beedee said:



			Had to do this for some tickets to a West End show.  Use two browser sessions.  
With the first one put a single from the 3 in your basket but don't finish.  
With the second browser session buy the two seats you want - it will let you now as they other is being purchased.
Then close the first session which will release the seat again.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooooh sly but clever 👏


----------



## drdel (Dec 11, 2020)

I am fed up with looking up the nostrils of people being interviewed online. For goodness sake move back from the camera and face it straight on.


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Someone will be along in a minute to tell you this is cheating. 

Click to expand...

Don’t dare go over the allotted time limit!
Do you need to declare the other browser as a provisional?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2020)

Beedee said:



			Had to do this for some tickets to a West End show.  Use two browser sessions. 
With the first one put a single from the 3 in your basket but don't finish. 
With the second browser session buy the two seats you want - it will let you now as they other is being purchased.
Then close the first session which will release the seat again.
		
Click to expand...

That's genius. I can't believe TicketMaster are still doing that, it's the stupidest system. I get not wanting a load of one-off gaps but they should at least disable it when there's only a handful of seats left.


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Just been sent a password-protected Word doc by email, my phone won't open a password-protected Word doc and I have no other way ☹️

No idea if this is a phone settings issue or just not supported by the phone.

Any ideas out there?
		
Click to expand...


Does it try to open and ask for the password or just refuse to open the file fully?

Can you email it from your phone to a laptop/pc you have?

Depending on how secure it needs to be, anyone you can send it to who can open it, unprotect it and send it back to you?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 11, 2020)

A quite horrendous tooth extraction today. Root filled ages ago but has never settled and was getting infected and finally had cracked. Dentist stuck enough anaesthetic in to numb my whole head but infection meant the tooth still had sensation. In the end I told him I'd take it but just get the flipping thing out. Ouchey but out it came and bled like a good 'un. Can't decide whether I'm so sore now from the extraction or the needles!


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 11, 2020)

Ouch, nasty.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2020)

Beedee said:



			Had to do this for some tickets to a West End show.  Use two browser sessions. 
With the first one put a single from the 3 in your basket but don't finish. 
With the second browser session buy the two seats you want - it will let you now as they other is being purchased.
Then close the first session which will release the seat again.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.   Someone had bought the third one by the time I got to go back on so it wasn't needed, but stored away for next time.


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2020)

Estate agents, again

What they say and the truth just arent close to being the same thing far far too often!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2020)

So finally found out the size of the task I created for myself regarding patient property. Mammoth and significantly out of my comfort zone but something I am keen to work on. Will be a big feather in the cap if I can get it sorted. All positive so far. Except for the completion date which is tight to say the least and no sign of being able to push back. Can see some long hours and weekend working ahead.


----------



## Slab (Dec 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Just been sent a password-protected Word doc by email, my phone won't open a password-protected Word doc and I have no other way ☹️

No idea if this is a phone settings issue or just not supported by the phone.

Any ideas out there?
		
Click to expand...

I've seen this before
Its likely that you're actually in 2006 and using a Blackberry
You won't be able to open that doc for several years 👍🏻


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2020)

First off I have no issue with those who want their houses to look like Blackpool Illuminations at Xmas.
But if you're going to do it at least have a decent go at it....a couple of lights on the shrub in the front garden and a single string above the door doesn't convey the message that you're really trying.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			First off I have no issue with those who want their houses to look like Blackpool Illuminations at Xmas.
But if you're going to do it at least have a decent go at it....a couple of lights on the shrub in the front garden and a single string above the door doesn't convey the message that you're really trying.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not about that it’s about bringing the neighbours down from their middle class superiority complexes of sipping Malbec and driving prestigious German cars ... it also winds the wife up who aspires to sophisticated Christmas decorations..


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 12, 2020)

Tax regulations... how complex does it have to be? 
New regulations in Sweden require anyone in the country over 45 days to be a taxed national. But does this align to the UK? Problem with tax authorities is they threaten and take before correction.. 
On the face of it, it’s fair that Sweden closes the loop on tax, but it is a bit anti competition because it forces foreign nationals to invest in local services that they did not require.
But let’s see how it plays out. There are a few other issues ahead as well.


----------



## HampshireHog (Dec 12, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Just been sent a password-protected Word doc by email, my phone won't open a password-protected Word doc and I have no other way ☹️

No idea if this is a phone settings issue or just not supported by the phone.

Any ideas out there?
		
Click to expand...

If you download the Word App you should be OK.  Default Viewer on IOS doesn’t handle password protected files.  I would expect similar restrictions apply on other phone OS.


----------



## paddyc (Dec 12, 2020)

Just the weekly serial irritator Dion Dublin.Why do BBC sky;bt keep putting  him on😡He talks a load  of ........


----------



## stefanovic (Dec 12, 2020)

Climate change delegates not able to take to the skies to the Glasgow conference for a mass junket.
Why don't they just stay at home and communicate on-line.
As carbon emissions still rise, then what have they achieved?


----------



## stefanovic (Dec 12, 2020)

paddyc said:



			Just the weekly serial irritator Dion Dublin.Why do BBC sky;bt keep putting  him on😡He talks a load  of ........
		
Click to expand...

I also find him irritating and soon reach for the remote.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2020)

paddyc said:



			Just the weekly serial irritator Dion Dublin.Why do BBC sky;bt keep putting  him on😡He talks a load  of ........
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I can't see his name without thinking of this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283452774584397824


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Surprised they're still needed.. our Tescos haven’t needed coins to get a trolley since March..
		
Click to expand...

Really? They were a great invention. Ensures all (most) trolleys are returned to safe storage in the car park or by the store. Our Tescos don't use them and the lazy bums where I live abandon trolleys everywhere. It really winds me up


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 12, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the clown who parked his 4x4 BMW on the path into whinn park, who then let his rottie take a massive dump in the middle of the path, not pick up then wandered past the big sign sayin g "no dogs allowed" into said park with not even a collar on the dog

i can only hope when he comes back he treads in the poo and smears it all over his car
		
Click to expand...


Ahhh dog lovers, don't cha just love 'em. Not all pick up after them. And whilst I'm on, how can you clean up after them when they have urinated where ever they like. Local football pitches for a start!!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 12, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You, Sir, are a star 🌟!
Problem solved, many thanks 👍
		
Click to expand...

One of things I love about this forum is that there is normally someone (or usually more than one) willing and able to help with whatever problem someone has. I posted about my dad being diagnosed with dementia and had some really nice messages of support and also a link to a thread with advice and links to websites that can help. Despite the bickering that does occur it's a decent place where people are happy to help each other out, even those they haven't met and don't know personally.


----------



## Piece (Dec 12, 2020)

Sky charging £25 notes for the AJ fight. £5 hike on previous events. 🤨😐😕


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2020)

Last week mrs d moved the cups and mugs in the kitchen..... this week mrs d can’t find a cup she wants and it’s my fault


----------



## fundy (Dec 12, 2020)

Dando said:



			Last week mrs d moved the cups and mugs in the kitchen..... this week mrs d can’t find a cup she wants and it’s my fault
		
Click to expand...


Weve packed a few boxes of stuff we wont need in anticipation of moving. At the time I questionned several things being packed. 1 by 1 im being asked where they are and taking the blame lol. Very close to unpacking them again haha


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			Weve packed a few boxes of stuff we wont need in anticipation of moving. At the time I questionned several things being packed. 1 by 1 im being asked where they are and taking the blame lol. Very close to unpacking them again haha
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Dec 12, 2020)

Just heard an acquaintance from my poker playing times before I moved was rushed into hospital Thursday and passed away this morning  Sad news, RIP Steve


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2020)

Having a booked time for the local tip. Left in plenty of time and then sat in a queue. So inefficient getting people in and out and seemingly loads of staff just standing around not really doing anything. Due in at 2.45 and eventually got through the gates at 3.27 and didn't unload until 3.35. Glad we got rid of everything we needed to as don't fancy that pain again


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2020)

Have something stuck in my tooth.. happens often 

Have a tooth pic key ring thing (not as mank as sounds it's in a case) anyways it's on the side and I'm pinned down by the twins that I've just got settled and Mrs in bath

Dog won't get it for me. Selfish


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Have something stuck in my tooth.. happens often

Have a tooth pic key ring thing (not as mank as sounds it's in a case) anyways it's on the side and I'm pinned down by the twins that I've just got settled and Mrs in bath

Dog won't get it for me. Selfish
		
Click to expand...

What would you do..use your toes?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			What would you do..use your toes?

Click to expand...

I made a makeshift tooth pic in end ... It's fine one is on the floor the other is on me so one hand free lol otherwise how am I typing 🤣


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 13, 2020)

People who bid for something on an auction site, and when you accept their offer, they reject your acceptance as being too high.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 13, 2020)

"Re-imaginings" of classic or old songs specifically for adverts. Just stop now! Think of and compose something original.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			"Re-imaginings" of classic or old songs specifically for adverts. Just stop now! Think of and compose something original.
		
Click to expand...

There's a really nice cover of 500 Miles I've been hearing on TV ad breaks frequently in the last few weeks, I finally looked up to see what they were advertising and it was Viagra.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2020)

A constant flow of cars and people wandering up and down the street looking at the lights. I get that we're all struggling for the little things at the moment but it has been going on for about 3 hours now and so distracting with all the noise all of the time.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			There's a really nice cover of 500 Miles I've been hearing on TV ad breaks frequently in the last few weeks, I finally looked up to see what they were advertising and it was Viagra. 

Click to expand...

They all sound the same. Plinky plonky piano under a calm female vocal. Other similarity is that they are all shite.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A constant flow of cars and people wandering up and down the street looking at the lights. I get that we're all struggling for the little things at the moment but it has been going on for about 3 hours now and so distracting with all the noise all of the time.
		
Click to expand...


The Grinch comes to mind 😂😂


----------



## IanM (Dec 13, 2020)

Saw some blatant cheating in my game yesterday.   Guy thought no one was looking so he flipped his ball marker a significant distance from his ball, then picked up his ball.   He then holed the shortened putt for a birdie.  

I've heard someone else accuse him of that...

I was fairly surprised and I didn't say anything.   I have spent much of today wishing I had.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			They all sound the same. Plinky plonky piano under a calm female vocal. Other similarity is that they are all shite.
		
Click to expand...

Bang on mate, music by numbers for these generic tv ads.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			The Grinch comes to mind 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

No, I get it and the lights in the next street in particular are fantastic and raising money for Thames Valley hospice, but imagine families outside your window every two minutes and cars driving up and down. Sadly I don't think everyone is just there for the lights and a house two doors down has already had damage around the lock of their garage where someone has obviously tried it. It's just annoying when you're trying to relax, watch TV and chill to have noise and car after car, more so in the weekday evenings after a long day at work


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 13, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No, I get it and the lights in the next street in particular are fantastic and raising money for Thames Valley hospice, but imagine families outside your window every two minutes and cars driving up and down. Sadly I don't think everyone is just there for the lights and a house two doors down has already had damage around the lock of their garage where someone has obviously tried it. It's just annoying when you're trying to relax, watch TV and chill to have noise and car after car, more so in the weekday evenings after a long day at work
		
Click to expand...

"

At least it's also annoying your other neighbors that annoy you with their loud noise and smell at their barbecues


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 14, 2020)

YouTube being down when I just sat down to make a dent in my extensive watch list.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 14, 2020)

Usual sunday 4 ball - my dad, me and two mates yesterday.

Weather was poor but we all have trollies with umbrella attachments and were using those. 

They all walked after 9 holes. I didnt get up at 6.40am on a sunday to play 9 holes!!!!! Carried on alone.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 14, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Usual sunday 4 ball - my dad, me and two mates yesterday.

Weather was poor but we all have trollies with umbrella attachments and were using those.

They all walked after 9 holes. I didnt get up at 6.40am on a sunday to play 9 holes!!!!! Carried on alone.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they didn't get up at the crack of dawn to get drenched to the bone either. Horses for courses.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2020)

Morrisons sandwiches made of crusty french bread sticks, I've got thousands of crumbs all over my car now.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 14, 2020)

I ordered two items from Pro Direct Soccer last week - new boots, and a pair of match socks as well that I just threw in because I needed some. They were posted separately (dunno why), the boots actually went first and they were supposed to arrive on Saturday - socks I was less bothered about. Today though the socks have just arrived and I still don't have the boots. As usual Royal Mail's tracking service is completely useless. It might as well say "I guess you don't have it yet?"  I know things take longer because a) Covid and b) Christmas, but is it too much for them to ask for Royal Mail to have a tracker that actually tells you what's going on? Every other major delivery firm manages it.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sure they didn't get up at the crack of dawn to get drenched to the bone either. Horses for courses. 

Click to expand...

Then dont tee off in the first place in the rain! Also as mentioned, we all have umbrellas and I wasnt getting wet.... 

Id have stayed out if any of them were playing well. I have before.  My dad has played in much worse weather, just felt like a kick in the teeth really!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 14, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			YouTube being down when I just sat down to make a dent in my extensive watch list.
		
Click to expand...

You need a you-tube video to know how to use a hammer


----------



## Slab (Dec 14, 2020)

I am so tired of this website jumping after a page loads meaning you choose the wrong link /page, especially on a phone  (aargh even that angry face ended up being a cup of coffee!)


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2020)

Slab said:



			I am so tired of this website jumping after a page loads meaning you choose the wrong link /page, especially on a phone  (aargh even that angry face ended up being a cup of coffee!)
		
Click to expand...

Aaargh yes, does it in both my phones. I've accidentally ignored people due to it lol.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 14, 2020)

Slab said:



			I am so tired of this website jumping after a page loads meaning you choose the wrong link /page, especially on a phone  (aargh even that angry face ended up being a cup of coffee!)
		
Click to expand...

This website is so glitchy it's unreal!! 

Would love and would pay for a forum app


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Aaargh yes, does it in both my phones. I've accidentally ignored people due to it lol.
		
Click to expand...

Who said that ?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 15, 2020)

Talentless "pop star" leaving talentless "band" and it's a front page story.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Talentless "pop star" leaving talentless "band" and it's a front page story.
		
Click to expand...

But, but..you've got to feel for the kids that will be wailing for days....until the next one comes around..


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I ordered two items from Pro Direct Soccer last week - new boots, and a pair of match socks as well that I just threw in because I needed some. They were posted separately (dunno why), the boots actually went first and they were supposed to arrive on Saturday - socks I was less bothered about. Today though the socks have just arrived and I still don't have the boots. As usual Royal Mail's tracking service is completely useless. It might as well say "I guess you don't have it yet?"  I know things take longer because a) Covid and b) Christmas, but is it too much for them to ask for Royal Mail to have a tracker that actually tells you what's going on? Every other major delivery firm manages it.
		
Click to expand...

The reason they send them separately is due to the maximum weight allowed by RM. Apparently its 2kg. 

I tried to order kits for the Junior team I sponsor and had to place about 5 different orders. Ball ache.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			The reason they send them separately is due to the maximum weight allowed by RM. Apparently its 2kg.

I tried to order kits for the Junior team I sponsor and had to place about 5 different orders. Ball ache.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really mind that part, just scratching my head how one ends up taking much longer than the other one. Still don't have a note to say it's out for delivery today even.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 15, 2020)

having a few problems with my MTB Fatbike, checked everything over myself, but could not see why the rear arm cog kept knocking the chain off. so rang the nearest bike shop. who said, "Ok just bring it in" so walked it down there with the dog. get to the shop and the guy says " is it booked in,  we are fully booked to the end of Jan"

then had to walk to the other shop thats in the opp direction


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			But, but..you've got to feel for the kids that will be wailing for days....until the next one comes around..

Click to expand...

Maybe I'm just bitter that when A Flock of Seagulls broke up, no-one reported it in the same way.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Talentless "pop star" leaving talentless "band" and it's a front page story.
		
Click to expand...

I've tried Googling this and I still have no idea who you're talking about. So not sure about 'front page news'??


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I've tried Googling this and I still have no idea who you're talking about. So not sure about 'front page news'??
		
Click to expand...

One of little mix has left the band to focus on her mental wellbeing


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2020)

having an accounts department who seem incapable of paying insurers


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2020)

fundy said:



			One of little mix has left the band to focus on her mental wellbeing
		
Click to expand...

I see. So they move from four mediocre vocalists to three mediocre vocalists.


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I see. So they move from four mediocre vocalists to three mediocre vocalists. 

Click to expand...

i said on twitter that they couldn't carry a tune in a bucket and it apparently upset a few people


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 15, 2020)

McVities "low-fat" chocolate digestives.   "30% less fat".   100% less taste.   Where's the bin?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 15, 2020)

The reason ”the girl” has left “the girl band” is due to the toll it has taken on her mental health! She has suffered years of abuse and trolling on social media.

I’d of thought people on here would show a bit more compassion or tolerance to her, regardless of our opinions on her or their voices, especially when we have threads about mental health and wellbeing!


----------



## HampshireHog (Dec 15, 2020)

John Lewis giving my Mrs the run around over a missing package.  Getting a lack of progress update every 15 minutes😐


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			John Lewis giving my Mrs the run around over a missing package.  Getting a lack of progress update every 15 minutes😐
		
Click to expand...


UPS and Asics for mrs fundy!!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2020)

Dando said:



			i said on twitter that they couldn't carry a tune in a bucket and it apparently upset a few people  

Click to expand...

In fairness I heard them sound checking at Durham cricket club a few years ago, they sounded pretty decent.
Awaits barrage of abuse 😅


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			The reason ”the girl” has left “the girl band” is due to the toll it has taken on her mental health! She has suffered years of abuse and trolling on social media.

I’d of thought people on here would show a bit more compassion or tolerance to her, regardless of our opinions on her or their voices, especially when we have threads about mental health and wellbeing!
		
Click to expand...

She did a very candid TV show about her mental health a while back, I strongly recommend it is watched, especially if you have early teens, we made our 13yr old watch it. Moving stuff.

EDIT: Its called Odd one out and is available on the iPlayer.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2020)

fundy said:



			UPS and Asics for mrs fundy!!!!
		
Click to expand...


OOhh which ones, I am a bit of a trainer sniffer these days!! (is that the term for a trainer nerd? I think it should be!!)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 15, 2020)

Rooter said:



			She did a very candid TV show about her mental health a while back, I strongly recommend it is watched, especially if you have early teens, we made our 13yr old watch it. Moving stuff.

EDIT: Its called Odd one out and is available on the iPlayer.
		
Click to expand...

I watched it, as you say it was quite moving and quite shocking the amount of abuse she was targetted with by grown men!

A lot of times some Celebrities are their own worse enemy (see Rita Ora last week for example) but they are still people like us and are prone to the same weakness’s.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2020)

The gig I've been practising for this weekend has just been cancelled due to our imminent Tier 3ism. Wish this year would hurry up and get in the bin.


----------



## Slab (Dec 15, 2020)

It rained here today


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 15, 2020)

Glorious golfing weather today - annnndd im stuck inside at work!

If it rains again come the weekend I'll be taking up a greivance with the big man upstairs!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The gig I've been practising for this weekend has just been cancelled due to our imminent Tier 3ism. Wish this year would hurry up and get in the bin.
		
Click to expand...

Feel for you. One high point of a Tier 3 birthday was one of my favourite bands playing a gig on Saturday nigh to a socially distanced audience that was also live streamed. Nearest I have got to a gig this year.


----------



## chellie (Dec 15, 2020)

Got the bus today to go and collect the car after it had it's MOT. Now I know there are reasons why some people can't wear masks. Bus empty downstairs apart from me. Non mask wearer gets on and sits alongside me across the aisle


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2020)

Decorating.


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2020)

Rooter said:



			OOhh which ones, I am a bit of a trainer sniffer these days!! (is that the term for a trainer nerd? I think it should be!!)
		
Click to expand...

gel sonoma gtx for walking the dog


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2020)

The new Tier rules are just dumb. We've been trying to find out about our football training tomorrow night - it turns out, that people who live in Tier 3 can play at a venue that's also in Tier 3. Tier 2 people can only play in Tier 2. So while the majority of us live in Tier 3, we can all go to our Tier 3 venue and play football tomorrow - the two lads who live in Tier 2 are not allowed to come.  How stupid is that? Those of us who live in supposedly the higher risk area can all play football together, but in a lower risk area you get punished. I can't keep up with it.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			Got the bus today to go and collect the car after it had it's MOT. Now I know there are reasons why some people can't wear masks. Bus empty downstairs apart from me. Non mask wearer gets on and sits alongside me across the aisle

Click to expand...

Unbelievable burk. Hope you got up and moved to a seat behind him as far away as you could.
Einstein was right😉


----------



## chellie (Dec 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The new Tier rules are just dumb. We've been trying to find out about our football training tomorrow night - it turns out, that people who live in Tier 3 can play at a venue that's also in Tier 3. Tier 2 people can only play in Tier 2. So while the majority of us live in Tier 3, we can all go to our Tier 3 venue and play football tomorrow - the two lads who live in Tier 2 are not allowed to come.  How stupid is that? Those of us who live in supposedly the higher risk area can all play football together, but in a lower risk area you get punished. I can't keep up with it.
		
Click to expand...

If you're teir two though you shouldn't want to go into tier three which is a higher risk.


----------



## chellie (Dec 15, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Unbelievable burk. Hope you got up and moved to a seat behind him as far away as you could.
Einstein was right😉
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Then had someone far too close in the supermarket. I want to carry a two metre stick with me I can hit people with.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			Yep. Then had someone far too close in the supermarket. I want to carry a two metre stick with me I can hit people with.
		
Click to expand...

I would recommend a cattle prod. It doesn't even need to be two metres long. A quick zap when someone gets too close and I can guarantee they won't come within two metres of you again any time soon.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			If you're teir two though you shouldn't want to go into tier three which is a higher risk.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm sure the two of them would want to, because otherwise they can't attend training.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2020)

"I would recommend a cattle prod. It doesn't even need to be two metres long. A quick zap when someone gets too close and I can guarantee they won't come within two metres of you again any time soon."

I'm thinking they should be legalised. Not taser strength but just enough to give the idiot who strays too close a little jolt!


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2020)

The absolute idiot who decided that the turn left only lane didn’t apply to him and shot across the front of me and nearly took the front of my car off


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			The sun shone here today (briefly). Climate change at last!! 

Click to expand...

Hailstones here


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm thinking they should be legalised. Not taser strength but just enough to give the idiot who strays too close a little jolt!
		
Click to expand...

Did you quote the wrong post? Lol


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 15, 2020)

Annual performance review time. 

Done 6 in the last 3 days. Yet another new form this year, subtly different from last year. Different enough that it doesn't quite tie up with the guidance and keeps HR types in a job. 

Staff are supposed to submit their part of the form to whoever is doing their review at least 48 hours in advance. Only 2 out of the 6 did. Of the others 2 had done it, but sent in the night before. 1 had scribbled something on their form probably 10 minutes before the meeting and the other denied all knowledge of needing to do it despite having done it last year. 

Three went reasonably well. They had prepared and were able to have a good discussion and set good objectives for the next year. 

The others not so much. The one that couldn't be bothered to even fill in the form immediately asked for a promotion and a payrise. Then got the hump when told no and pretty much refused to engage thereafter. 
The other two generally made poor excuses as to why they hadn't done the forms or completed any of their objectives last year. Before going on to ask for crazy pay rises. 



I personally get people to set their own objectives based on what they want to get out of their career. If they want promotion we set objectives to get them the skills and experience to get there. So when they come back a year later and haven't don't them it's they that have lost out and set themselves back another year at least. 

But it's the excuses that annoy me. Didn't have time. But no lounger spends an hour and a half each day commuting, plus spending hours on social media or watching hours of Netflix each day. No one showed me, didn't have training, too busy at work. 
Take some bloody responsibility for your own development for crying out loud.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Did you quote the wrong post? Lol
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - so I did!!

Edit - edited!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 15, 2020)

Deliveroo cyclists. They either ride around in the dark without any lights or consistently flout basic traffic laws. Or both.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



*I'm thinking they should be legalised*. Not taser strength but just enough to give the idiot who strays too close a little jolt!
		
Click to expand...

When I come to power they will be. I've only got banning pineapple on pizza and reclassifying the tomato as a vegetable (because everyone with any sense knows it's not a fruit) ahead of legalising cattle prods on my to do list.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 15, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			When I come to power they will be. I've only got banning pineapple on pizza and reclassifying the tomato as a vegetable (because everyone with any sense knows it's not a fruit) ahead of legalising cattle prods on my to do list.
		
Click to expand...

Pineapple, chorizo and chilli on pizza is one of life's great pleasures


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			When I come to power they will be. I've only got banning pineapple on pizza and reclassifying the tomato as a vegetable (because everyone with any sense knows it's not a fruit) ahead of legalising cattle prods on my to do list.
		
Click to expand...

I'll vote for you!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 15, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Pineapple, chorizo and chilli on pizza is one of life's great pleasures
		
Click to expand...

I refer the honourable gentleman to the Venn diagram below.....




Not everyone that likes pineapple on pizza is a paedophile but all paedophiles like pineapple on pizza. In fact in my Britain, that's how we'll catch them. If they order a Hawaiian pizza from Dominos it will be delivered by a police car who will also check their computer hard drive.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Annual performance review time.

Done 6 in the last 3 days. Yet another new form this year, subtly different from last year. Different enough that it doesn't quite tie up with the guidance and keeps HR types in a job.

Staff are supposed to submit their part of the form to whoever is doing their review at least 48 hours in advance. Only 2 out of the 6 did. Of the others 2 had done it, but sent in the night before. 1 had scribbled something on their form probably 10 minutes before the meeting and the other denied all knowledge of needing to do it despite having done it last year.

Three went reasonably well. They had prepared and were able to have a good discussion and set good objectives for the next year.

The others not so much. The one that couldn't be bothered to even fill in the form immediately asked for a promotion and a payrise. Then got the hump when told no and pretty much refused to engage thereafter.
The other two generally made poor excuses as to why they hadn't done the forms or completed any of their objectives last year. Before going on to ask for crazy pay rises.



I personally get people to set their own objectives based on what they want to get out of their career. If they want promotion we set objectives to get them the skills and experience to get there. So when they come back a year later and haven't don't them it's they that have lost out and set themselves back another year at least.

But it's the excuses that annoy me. Didn't have time. But no lounger spends an hour and a half each day commuting, plus spending hours on social media or watching hours of Netflix each day. No one showed me, didn't have training, too busy at work.
Take some bloody responsibility for your own development for crying out loud.
		
Click to expand...

Deep joy. Got to do reviews for the ward clerks I now manage. Not done these from that side of the fence for a while and now we're in full escalation no-one has the time to mentor me so looks like its seat of the pants time and doing it myself. To be fair the three we have at the moment (one on maternity leave until May) have done well. The two we appointed in April and August respectively have fitted right in so hopefully their review will be easy. I have some development plans already for both. We have one on sick leave (hip replacement) that needs some development and a few issues but we're get there


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 15, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			I refer the honourable gentleman to the Venn diagram below.....

View attachment 33989


Not everyone that likes pineapple on pizza is a paedophile but all paedophiles like pineapple on pizza. In fact in my Britain, that's how we'll catch them. If they order a Hawaiian pizza from Dominos it will be delivered by a police car who will also check their computer hard drive.
		
Click to expand...

Good job I don't eat Dominos. I don't consider it pizza. I only eat pizza I make or get from a couple of specific places.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			When I come to power they will be. I've only got banning pineapple on pizza and reclassifying the tomato as a vegetable (because everyone with any sense knows it's not a fruit) ahead of legalising cattle prods on my to do list.
		
Click to expand...

ColchesterFC for PM. Viva la revolution


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2020)

The unmentionable person in the Range Rover this morning. Driving on the wrong side of the road, hmm, turning across me from the wrong side of the road, pulling over to the left, none of these involving indicators, and just when I was about to go past them, yes, you guessed it, they turned right, into their driveway, with no indicators.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The unmentionable person in the Range Rover this morning. Driving on the wrong side of the road, hmm, turning across me from the wrong side of the road, pulling over to the left, none of these involving indicators, and just when I was about to go past them, yes, you guessed it, they turned right, into their driveway, with no indicators.
		
Click to expand...

At least you know where they live now.
Get a copy of the Highway Code in the post to them as a Xmas pressie- or get Moonpig to make a "You're  at driving " card..


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2020)

This years Alaska cruise and Rocky Mountaineer train was cancelled quite rightly, so we opted to leave the money and go next year. There was supposed to get  - I think that's what I may  a 25% extra uplift but they said it would be dearer  next year and added a drinks package but we accepted it, now they've rung and said the 2021 cruise has been cancelled and offered the same cruise a week or two later which is difficult, another cruise anywhere else or a cruise credit for time to make up our mind. They seem to have mistakenly forgotten the 100% refund option - they are ringing back Thursday or Friday to find out what we want and I reckon its money back time!


----------



## Pants (Dec 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Deep joy. Got to do reviews for the ward clerks I now manage. Not done these from that side of the fence for a while and now we're in full escalation no-one has the time to mentor me so looks like its seat of the pants time and doing it myself. To be fair the three we have at the moment (one on maternity leave until May) have done well. The two we appointed in April and August respectively have fitted right in so hopefully their review will be easy. I have some development plans already for both. We have one on sick leave (hip replacement) that needs some development and a few issues but we're get there
		
Click to expand...


Wow.  Didn't realise that you had been promoted Homie.  Managing 3 ward clerk and having to do their reviews now!  Such a busy time. Shame one is on maternity leave until May, and another, with issues (pre-judging??), on sick leave.  I'm sure the third will get a glowing review.  



Or will she/he????


----------



## Pants (Dec 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Deep joy. Got to do reviews for the ward clerks I now manage. Not done these from that side of the fence for a while
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but missed that.  What side of what fence would that be?


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			When I come to power they will be. I've only got banning pineapple on pizza and reclassifying the tomato as a vegetable (because everyone with any sense knows it's not a fruit) ahead of legalising cattle prods on my to do list.
		
Click to expand...

Can you legalise shooting drivers if they fail to acknowledge you letting them out a turning or through a gap?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2020)

Dando said:



			Can you legalise shooting drivers if they fail to acknowledge you letting them out a turning or through a gap?
		
Click to expand...

100%. Not much gets me angrier in a hurry than that!!


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			100%. Not much gets me angrier in a hurry than that!!
		
Click to expand...

It’s not difficult to raise your hand for a second or 2


----------



## Rooter (Dec 16, 2020)

Swimming egos. With Covid, you now need to book your lane, Slow, Medium, or Fast. Be honest with yourself and get in the right lane. Me hitting your ankles every two lengths is not fun for either of us. 

In fact, sporting egos full stop. People who on strava will stop their watches to catch a breath, then run on, but then claim a PB or "smashed it" then you look at the elapsed time and you can see their 25 minute 5k actually took 40 minutes!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 16, 2020)

Companies that use emojos in email subject lines and/or use "street speak" language.
Not sure why it irritates me but it does.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2020)

Dando said:



			It’s not difficult to raise your hand for a second or 2
		
Click to expand...

Or even lazier press the hazards for 3 seconds


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 16, 2020)

Power cut on the industrial estate. It's dark, cold, no hot drinks, we are busy and can't afford the downtime in the factory. 

It could be worse, I could be the poor beggar outside in the rain fixing it.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 16, 2020)

Think I am hard pressed to find a day when something in the media does not irritate me. Today is particularly grinding, headlines this morning on the websites about how awful it is that the government may steal our family xmas but tightening restrictions, now all headlines changed to how government is risking our safety and a massive spike in January by letting Xmas go ahead. Not being political and taking a side on this but would the press please just take a standpoint and stick to it rather than just being contrary (I have given up any pretence of the press being impartial observers and taking a neutral stance).


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Think I am hard pressed to find a day when something in the media does not irritate me. Today is particularly grinding, headlines this morning on the websites about how awful it is that the government may steal our family xmas but tightening restrictions, now all headlines changed to how government is risking our safety and a massive spike in January by letting Xmas go ahead. Not being political and taking a side on this but would the press please just take a standpoint and stick to it rather than just being contrary (I have given up any pretence of the press being impartial observers and taking a neutral stance).
		
Click to expand...

People seem to forget that “The Media” tend only to be driven by one thing - Sales (whether Newspaper or TV ads). They will therefore do their absolute best to represent what they think their customers want. 

In short, much like Politicians, we get the Media “we” deserve.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 16, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			People seem to forget that “The Media” tend only to be driven by one thing - Sales (whether Newspaper or TV ads). They will therefore do their absolute best to represent what they think their customers want.

In short, much like Politicians, we get the Media “we” deserve.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Sadly more people want a contrary, combative and sensationalist view rather than an impartial and analytical piece


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Totally agree. Sadly more people want a contrary, combative and sensationalist view rather than an impartial and analytical piece
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, and that’s why we are where we currently are (in reference to all sorts of unmentionables 😉)


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2020)

Lease car apparently went to be loaded today and a hold has been put on it... nobody knows why atm

all suspect when you have had the order 3 weeks and suddenly once you reach the 2-3 week window end it now finds an issue...


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			When I come to power they will be. I've only got banning pineapple on pizza and reclassifying the tomato as a vegetable (because everyone with any sense knows it's not a fruit) ahead of legalising cattle prods on my to do list.
		
Click to expand...

can you also add that pedestrians who cross the road when there is a perfectly usable crossing within 20 yards should be fair game and you get to keep any shopping they may have bought


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Swimming egos. With Covid, you now need to book your lane, Slow, Medium, or Fast. Be honest with yourself and get in the right lane. Me hitting your ankles every two lengths is not fun for either of us.

In fact, sporting egos full stop. People who on strava will stop their watches to catch a breath, then run on, but then claim a PB or "smashed it" then you look at the elapsed time and you can see their 25 minute 5k actually took 40 minutes!
		
Click to expand...

Lane swimming is a great idea but usually frustrating as hell. I'm medium fast and sometime hit the fast lane because the head up slow coachers are hogging the middle lane. Having said that I always, always, always keep an eye on who's behind and stop to give way to a faster swimmer (then try and draft for a length)!!


----------



## Rooter (Dec 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Power cut on the industrial estate. It's dark, cold, no hot drinks, we are busy and can't afford the downtime in the factory.

It could be worse, I could be the poor beggar outside in the rain fixing it.
		
Click to expand...

Time to look at critical power generation on-site if it's that important.

What is the cost to the business being out of power for say 1 hour? assuming you can recover and be at full capacity again that quickly...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 16, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Time to look at critical power generation on-site if it's that important.

What is the cost to the business being out of power for say 1 hour? assuming you can recover and be at full capacity again that quickly...
		
Click to expand...

We are not that big, don't produce sufficient per hour to warrant that. If we were high speed manufacturing then it would be different but being without power for an hour or two is annoying but manageable. Thankfully we get a phone signal at work so I can reply to emails on my phone without customers being aware of any issue.

Today was a close call as we are shipping an order to eastern Europe that had to be finished and shipped today. It is not normally that critical but Christmas scuppers freight companies quite badly, understandably as well to be fair. Thankfully we were only down for 1hr 3/4.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 16, 2020)

Dando said:



			It’s not difficult to raise your hand for a second or 2
		
Click to expand...

I have blacked out windows, you would never know.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 16, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Or even lazier press the hazards for 3 seconds
		
Click to expand...

These are like indicators. I drive a Merc, or a BMW, so have no use for them. Or mirrors.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I have blacked out windows, you would never know.
		
Click to expand...

Blacked out windows. I have lightly tinted windows on the rear half....I *had* to have them unless I wanted to special order.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 16, 2020)

The nob driving down the middle lane of the M3 today at 60 mph with a totally empty inside lane.   At least he was on his own in the car wearing a mask so he would not have caught covid when the p-d off motorists queuing up behind him forced him to the hard shoulder and beat seven bags of fertiliser out of him.


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 16, 2020)

Junior's football getting cancelled on Saturday. We've only played 3 matches all season, I don't see how we will fit them all in next year


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2020)

Watching “inside the Christmas factory” with Greg Wallace.
Is it wrong to wish for him
To be victim of an horrific industrial accident?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2020)

Dando said:



			Watching “inside the Christmas factory” with Greg Wallace.
Is it wrong to wish for him
To be victim of an horrific industrial accident?
		
Click to expand...

Why does he shout and try to be a geezer guy all the flipping time?!


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 17, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Why does he shout and try to be a geezer guy all the flipping time?!
		
Click to expand...

Because he *is* a shouty geezer?? And irritating ...


----------



## Rooter (Dec 17, 2020)

Random Irritation - Having to wipe chocolate porridge spray off my laptop after reading comments about Gregg Wallace.


----------



## ADB (Dec 17, 2020)

Dando said:



			Watching “inside the Christmas factory” with Greg Wallace.
Is it wrong to wish for him
To be victim of an horrific industrial accident?
		
Click to expand...

Struck a nerve with me as well, talk about stealing a leaving - ruins Professional Masterchef GTFO


----------



## GB72 (Dec 17, 2020)

Still in Tier 3


----------



## Slab (Dec 17, 2020)

Kaz said:



			"We mustn't blow it now" says man who blew it months ago
		
Click to expand...

Cant figure out if you mean Gerrard or Lennon


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 17, 2020)

Mrs Browns Boys will air until at least 2026 
Well done BBC 🤦‍♂️


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Still in Tier 3
		
Click to expand...

I am surprised anyone believed they would go down, a couple of token falls to make it look good but really needs to be kept in tier 3 until more vaccines or after Easter for warmer weather


----------



## GB72 (Dec 17, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I am surprised anyone believed they would go down, a couple of token falls to make it look good but really needs to be kept in tier 3 until more vaccines or after Easter for warmer weather
		
Click to expand...

The only hope was with a degree of regionalisation within counties but even that was a slim hope.


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2020)

Clickbait thread titles


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 17, 2020)

The media and BBC in particular when covering national issues such as COVID.

Just watched 6 o'clock news and coverage of the position in London and the South East, Bristol, Yorkshire, the North East and, of course, the North West.

But the Midlands? Forget it, it clearly doesn't exist despite over 10 million people living in the region.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 18, 2020)

Quiz show hosts who say "bad luck" when a contestant gives a wrong answer.    What's luck got to do with it?    Yes Alexander Armstrong, this is aimed at your pointless show.


----------



## Dando (Dec 18, 2020)

My company giving everyone a £50 Xmas voucher but we won’t get it until the new year


----------



## Slab (Dec 18, 2020)

Dando said:



			My company giving everyone a £50 Xmas voucher but we won’t get it until the new year
		
Click to expand...

Yeah phree money’s just the worst 

_(but i do get the irritation)_


----------



## Wilson (Dec 18, 2020)

Xmas jumper day at work, I went for my xmas shirt instead - it's a bit snug....thought that might be due to it being a small, it's a medium!! Will be using some of the time off to drop some lbs!!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2020)

Why can I never find kimchi in a supermarket despite it being on their website? 🙉


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Why can I never find kimchi in a supermarket despite it being on their website? 🙉
		
Click to expand...

It’s usually in the Asian food section but I guess you’ve checked there.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It’s usually in the Asian food section but I guess you’ve checked there.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've searched high and low in Tesco, Morrisons and Asda absolutely nothing.


----------



## Dando (Dec 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah, I've searched high and low in Tesco, Morrisons and Asda absolutely nothing.
		
Click to expand...

M&S had some


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2020)

Dando said:



			M&S had some
		
Click to expand...

What a shout 🙌 never even thought about M&S.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 18, 2020)

Sainsbury's online shopping survey; why wasn't I highly satisfied with their website?

Because it's a grocery shopping site.  If my life ever achieves high satisfaction from ordering porridge oats & frozen rice, I need to take a look at myself.


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sainsbury's online shopping survey; why wasn't I highly satisfied with their website?

Because it's a grocery shopping site.  If my life ever achieves high satisfaction from ordering porridge oats & frozen rice, I need to take a look at myself.
		
Click to expand...

they get highly satisfied when the wine is on 25% off imo


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sainsbury's online shopping survey; why wasn't I highly satisfied with their website?

Because it's a grocery shopping site.  If my life ever achieves high satisfaction from ordering porridge oats & frozen rice, I need to take a look at myself.
		
Click to expand...

You're buying frozen rice. I'd suggest that you already need to take a look at yourself.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 18, 2020)

Liversausage is the same, it's on all their web sites, but does not appear to be in store.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 18, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			You're buying frozen rice. I'd suggest that you already need to take a look at yourself. 

Click to expand...

I didn't know there was such a thing as a frozen rice. I thought it just keeps forever until you cook it. We have an enormous sack of rice we've been getting through for about 8 months.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't know there was such a thing as a frozen rice. I thought it just keeps forever until you cook it. We have an enormous sack of rice we've been getting through for about 8 months.
		
Click to expand...

Just like pasta. Dug this out from the back of the cupboard to make a spag bol. Tasted fine.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 18, 2020)

People who haven’t got a clue about the reality of poverty and child hunger in this Country!


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sainsbury's online shopping survey; why wasn't I highly satisfied with their website?

Because it's a grocery shopping site.  If my life ever achieves high satisfaction from ordering porridge oats & frozen rice, I need to take a look at myself.
		
Click to expand...

I could expand this to pretty well all online surveys. Current hate is Amazon. How did we do today???  I keep looking for the "Well, you delivered it. Like I expected" button


----------



## cliveb (Dec 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't know there was such a thing as a frozen rice.
		
Click to expand...

Hardly surprising. You can even buy frozen water in supermarkets should you feel the urge.


----------



## Italian outcast (Dec 19, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Hardly surprising. You can even buy frozen water in supermarkets should you feel the urge.
		
Click to expand...

..and i read that the government has just bought lots of 'very frozen' water
I hear they may start to distribute it to pensioners soon as a Christmas giveaway


----------



## Crow (Dec 19, 2020)

"Man Cave"


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2020)

Crow said:



			"Man Cave"
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn’t that be a “they cave” 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 19, 2020)

Covid 19. Just when we get a glimmer of light the dirty, cheating, sneaky blighter comes up with something to make us think again...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 19, 2020)

Rain, apparently we had 60mm yesterday and it's been bad today.

At least the lakes will be full...


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Covid 19. Just when we get a glimmer of light the dirty, cheating, sneaky blighter comes up with something to make us think again...
		
Click to expand...

Enough is enough now. Absolutely sick to death of it. Tier 4? My driving test I've waited four months for is probably going to be cancelled. At this point I'd rather just go back to normal and take our chances, if we die we die. Gone on long enough.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Enough is enough now. Absolutely sick to death of it. Tier 4? My driving test I've waited four months for is probably going to be cancelled. At this point I'd rather just go back to normal and take our chances, if we die we die. Gone on long enough. 

Click to expand...

I sway from thinking we need to lockdown super-hard to let's just carry on as best we can but have some sort of normal life. If my Dad was still alive though I'd be so worried he'd get it that 100% the hard lockdown would be my choice. Likewise if any of my loved ones were vulnerable with underlying health conditions.

I don't know the answer and can't expect the experts or government to 100% have it either - this virus is a total git and we're dealing with unprecedented choices. Just glad I'm not having to make them...


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2020)

Tier 4. It's so frustrating. Any even slight lifting of restrictions, and flipping idiots abuse the heck out of it, and here we are again.
Those who have been sensible, haven't gone out much, to pubs, restaurants, shops, or mixed with loads of people, well, I guess we are even stupider. We get to enjoy lock down again, without having had any of the party time.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I sway from thinking we need to lockdown super-hard to let's just carry on as best we can but have some sort of normal life. If my Dad was still alive though I'd be so worried he'd get it that 100% the hard lockdown would be my choice. Likewise if any of my loved ones were vulnerable with underlying health conditions.

I don't know the answer and can't expect the experts or government to 100% have it either - this virus is a total git and we're dealing with unprecedented choices. Just glad I'm not having to make them...
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you. The worst thing for me at the moment is that I'm so bloody angry - but there's nobody to be angry at. I'm angry at something that's basically invisible. It's so infuriating. Getting onto a whole year now just pretty much written off.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I agree with you. The worst thing for me at the moment is that I'm so bloody angry - but there's nobody to be angry at. I'm angry at something that's basically invisible. It's so infuriating. Getting onto a whole year now just pretty much written off.
		
Click to expand...

I'm angry at the Chinese and refuse to eat crispy duck until they apologise...

Just trying to invoke a smile


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Enough is enough now. Absolutely sick to death of it. Tier 4? My driving test I've waited four months for is probably going to be cancelled. At this point I'd rather just go back to normal and take our chances, if we die we die. Gone on long enough. 

Click to expand...

Almost certain it'll be cancelled...and you'll probably go to the back of the queue for another test. Could be as far away as April 
No word from DVSA yet but expect the worst - tests and lessons were scheduled to be suspended in Wales from Xmas eve as they were already going into a lockdown Boxing Day ( I think) so its 99.9% a guarantee that it'll happen in T4


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Almost certain it'll be cancelled...and you'll probably go to the back of the queue for another test. Could be as far away as April 
No word from DVSA yet but expect the worst - tests and lessons were scheduled to be suspended in Wales from Xmas eve as they were already going into a lockdown Boxing Day ( I think) so its 99.9% a guarantee that it'll happen in T4
		
Click to expand...

April. Cough cough. More like May/June


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2020)

anotherdouble said:



			April. Cough cough. More like May/June
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to bring him down gently..


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I was trying to bring him down gently..

Click to expand...

straight talking. Boom. Straight for the jugula. Mid may already here🤣


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2020)

anotherdouble said:



			straight talking. Boom. Straight for the jugula. Mid may already here🤣
		
Click to expand...

One of my lads got put on hold for an April test...Wycombe test centre (15 miles) is closing in March so the wait is going to be even longer..


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			One of my lads got put on hold for an April test...Wycombe test centre (15 miles) is closing in March so the wait is going to be even longer..
		
Click to expand...

😡


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I agree with you. The worst thing for me at the moment is that I'm so bloody angry - but there's nobody to be angry at. I'm angry at something that's basically invisible. It's so infuriating. Getting onto a whole year now just pretty much written off.
		
Click to expand...

My wife broke down in tears.

Hasn't been to work since march 

Struggled through pregnancy 

Feared every scan at hospital (alone because I wasn't allowed in)

Our youngest went back into hospital afters so another fear 

Christmas was her glimmer of normal to make one day happy again 

Hard to pick her up


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Almost certain it'll be cancelled...and you'll probably go to the back of the queue for another test. Could be as far away as April 
No word from DVSA yet but expect the worst - tests and lessons were scheduled to be suspended in Wales from Xmas eve as they were already going into a lockdown Boxing Day ( I think) so its 99.9% a guarantee that it'll happen in T4
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely infuriating - I first made the booking at the start of October. Imagine waiting 7 months for a bloody test. Absolute joke. Was hoping to pass, get a car in Jan so that I could make full use of my new golf club membership, popping down there whenever I like. That's ruined. Gutted.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm angry at the Chinese and refuse to eat crispy duck until they apologise...

Just trying to invoke a smile 

Click to expand...

You really don't give 2 crispy ducks do you , take care of Daffy


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			My wife broke down in tears.

Hasn't been to work since march

Struggled through pregnancy

Feared every scan at hospital (alone because I wasn't allowed in)

Our youngest went back into hospital afters so another fear

Christmas was her glimmer of normal to make one day happy again

Hard to pick her up
		
Click to expand...

It is an absolute killer. So many people must have been looking forward to Christmas even if it wasn't going to be a 'proper one'. Reminds me of a song title I heard years ago - The Light At The End of the Tunnel, is the Light of an Oncoming Train.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It is an absolute killer. So many people must have been looking forward to Christmas even if it wasn't going to be a 'proper one'. Reminds me of a song title I heard years ago - The Light At The End of the Tunnel, is the Light of an Oncoming Train.
		
Click to expand...

Shame if I had known Xmas was rubbish Id of offered to cover Xmas day at work and taken the kids in lol would be just me


----------



## Beedee (Dec 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm angry at the Chinese and refuse to eat crispy duck until they apologise...

Just trying to invoke a smile 

Click to expand...

You've gone too far there!  ;-)  I know global plagues aren't great, but life without crispy duck!!!  Noooooooooooo


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Absolutely infuriating - I first made the booking at the start of October. Imagine waiting 7 months for a bloody test. Absolute joke. Was hoping to pass, get a car in Jan so that I could make full use of my new golf club membership, popping down there whenever I like. That's ruined. Gutted.
		
Click to expand...

I've one girl who's been cancelled twice by lockdowns...should have taken a test in March, earliest test she managed to get when they reopened was middle of November. 
Test booked for March '21...a whole year late.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I've one girl who's been cancelled twice by lockdowns...should have taken a test in March, earliest test she managed to get when they reopened was middle of November.
Test booked for March '21...a whole year late.
		
Click to expand...

That is an absolute farce. 


Just had the wife phoning me in tears because her parents won't have us round on Christmas Day now. She's always loved Christmas and this is breaking her heart.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That is an absolute farce.


Just had the wife phoning me in tears because her parents won't have us round on Christmas Day now. She's always loved Christmas and this is breaking her heart.[/QUOTE.  Hopefully she can see them at Christmas for many years to come, by playing safe this year.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I was trying to bring him down gently..

Click to expand...

Give it to him straight. Don't pull the punches. You know full well it'll be June 2022. Tell him upfront!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			My wife broke down in tears.

Hasn't been to work since march

Struggled through pregnancy

Feared every scan at hospital (alone because I wasn't allowed in)

Our youngest went back into hospital afters so another fear

Christmas was her glimmer of normal to make one day happy again

Hard to pick her up
		
Click to expand...

I know from what you've posted sporadically on here how tough it's been for her. All you can do is be there on Christmas Day, and try and make the day as good as it can be and hopefully for your wife and everyone, at some point in 2021 we can get back to a semblance of normality. Not sure what you can do to pick her up more than you are doing. Hope she can find a glimmer of something to latch onto


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I know from what you've posted sporadically on here how tough it's been for her. All you can do is be there on Christmas Day, and try and make the day as good as it can be and hopefully for your wife and everyone, at some point in 2021 we can get back to a semblance of normality. Not sure what you can do to pick her up more than you are doing. Hope she can find a glimmer of something to latch onto
		
Click to expand...

We got the support bubble of her mum and dad who can come and go as they please with kids under 1 so that will help

She worried it's her nans last Xmas


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			We got the support bubble of her mum and dad who can come and go as they please with kids under 1 so that will help

She worried it's her nans last Xmas
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually glad my mum is no longer with us. She lived in London on her own and although she had a great support network of neighbours and friends I think she'd have struggled mentally and we'd have been constantly worrying about her so would probably have affected our own well being as well


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2020)

5 1/2 hours since the announcement of Tier 4..
England Golf have come to a decision about golf courses
Many affected industries have made decisions 
But the good old DVSA - a Government Agency - haven't. 
So driving instructors in Tier 4 have no idea if they're allowed to work tomorrow or not..
Personally, I've already cancelled tomorrow's lessons and the pupils were almost insistent that I did.
Tier 4 guidance states No Car Sharing.
How does it take 6 hours+ to work it out..?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			5 1/2 hours since the announcement of Tier 4..
England Golf have come to a decision about golf courses
Many affected industries have made decisions
But the good old DVSA - a Government Agency - haven't.
So driving instructors in Tier 4 have no idea if they're allowed to work tomorrow or not..
Personally, I've already cancelled tomorrow's lessons and the pupils were almost insistent that I did.
Tier 4 guidance states No Car Sharing.
How does it take 6 hours+ to work it out..?
		
Click to expand...

Given their track record you still seem vaguely surprsied


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2020)

Asda adverts for party food.  Apart from the irritating half wit they are featuring, running an advert for party food after today's announcements is more than a little insensitive.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Tier 4. It's so frustrating. Any even slight lifting of restrictions, and flipping idiots abuse the heck out of it, and here we are again.
Those who have been sensible, haven't gone out much, to pubs, restaurants, shops, or mixed with loads of people, *well, I guess we are even stupider.* We get to enjoy lock down again, without having had any of the party time.
		
Click to expand...

No you aren't. You have stopped it being worse. In the same boat as myself and my wife, frustrated with those who ignore the rules, but carry on doing what we do for the better cause.


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Asda adverts for party food.  Apart from the irritating half wit they are featuring, running an advert for party food after today's announcements is more than a little insensitive. 

Click to expand...

Get over yourself!


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 20, 2020)

This morning's news on my local radio announcing that Christmas is cancelled for parts of Hampshire. Now, correct me if I'm wrong but did Boris ban turkey and all the trimmings or tell us to take down all of our decorations? I don't believe he did. Yes, some people won't be able to meet up with loved ones but at the same time the obligation to socialize with those you cannot stand the sight of has been removed. That's my mild rant over. I'm feeling quite Christmassy. Back to the sherry and cornflakes.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 20, 2020)

So wife has suggested a big walk, which is understandable given there is a touch of cabin fever here with the isolation we have had imposed with my return from Sweden 2 weeks ago, but she has said no to any golf. We are in a tier 2 area, and the new strain is coming as people head home for Christmas to enjoy family time and a relaxed tier area. I did my isolating and I am sorry but I expect the others to do the same, but I haven’t seen any evidence of it. 
Also I am saying no to a walk if I still have a no to golf ... my plan was to play as a single.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			5 1/2 hours since the announcement of Tier 4..
England Golf have come to a decision about golf courses
Many affected industries have made decisions
But the good old DVSA - a Government Agency - haven't.
So driving instructors in Tier 4 have no idea if they're allowed to work tomorrow or not..
Personally, I've already cancelled tomorrow's lessons and the pupils were almost insistent that I did.
Tier 4 guidance states No Car Sharing.
How does it take 6 hours+ to work it out..?
		
Click to expand...

My instructor texted me today and said my test on Tuesday must still be on because he hasn't heard any different (and neither have I). Our lesson tomorrow going ahead as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			This morning's news on my local radio announcing that Christmas is cancelled for parts of Hampshire. Now, correct me if I'm wrong but did Boris ban turkey and all the trimmings or tell us to take down all of our decorations? I don't believe he did. Yes, some people won't be able to meet up with loved ones but at the same time the obligation to socialize with those you cannot stand the sight of has been removed. That's my mild rant over. I'm feeling quite Christmassy. Back to the sherry and cornflakes.
		
Click to expand...

I have to disagree. Christmas for me is about having a blow out at the end of the year, drinking with friends and family, some of which you may not have seen for much of the year. It's not about just eating a lot. On your own. What's the fun in that?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My instructor texted me today and said my test on Tuesday must still be on because he hasn't heard any different (and neither have I). Our lesson tomorrow going ahead as well.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn’t look good.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340691014219149313


----------



## Dando (Dec 20, 2020)

The bottle of Jim beam we bought for Xmas seems to be evaporating as there’s only half of it left 🤔


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Doesn’t look good.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340691014219149313

Click to expand...

Only 24 hours after the announcement of tier 4...pretty quick for them.
Well, that's me done for the rest of the year...Xmas and golf but not necessarily in that order


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Only 24 hours after the announcement of tier 4...pretty quick for them.
Well, that's me done for the rest of the year...Xmas and golf but not necessarily in that order

Click to expand...

With all of this time off, you will be giving me loads and loads of shots next year🤣😂🤣


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2020)

anotherdouble said:



			With all of this time off, you will be giving me loads and loads of shots next year🤣😂🤣
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but I've got a gammy knee


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Only 24 hours after the announcement of tier 4...pretty quick for them.
Well, that's me done for the rest of the year...Xmas and golf but not necessarily in that order

Click to expand...

Why bike tests out of interest? It's outside and not in a confined space


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Why bike tests out of interest? It's outside and not in a confined space
		
Click to expand...

All I can think is that there is still an element of face to face contact before and after the test..


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I have to disagree. Christmas for me is about having a blow out at the end of the year, drinking with friends and family, some of which you may not have seen for much of the year. It's not about just eating a lot. On your own. What's the fun in that?
		
Click to expand...

Sherry and cornflakes is eating and drinking and who said I was on my own? Anyway, Merry Xmas Orikoru.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2020)

Charlotte Crosby.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 21, 2020)

Rangers fan I know on Facebook - every week this year, tons of posts about how good his team are, how they're winning everything, making fun of Celtic fans etc etc etc
After they lose to St.Mirren during the week nothing.
They beat Motherwell at the weekend and he's back again.

I guess the random irritation is people who support teams and brag when they win but are nowhere to be seen when they lose.   Can't take it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 21, 2020)

Panicking... just suck it up and get on with it ..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 21, 2020)

I have not looked at my fantasy team for a while. Just checked it and my refusal to pick anyone from Man Utd, effectively Fernandes, and Liverpool, Salah & Mane, is once again costing me dearly . I just can't do it but boy it costs.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2020)

Water leaking in toilet through the on/off device that is activated by screwdriver, trouble is that if it were leaking after the device I could just turn the screw and turn the water off and fix it, but it's looking like I've got to turn off at the mains, drain the water to do the job and, if I cock it up, there is a chance I cant fix it before Christmas  😖


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 21, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Water leaking in toilet through the on/off device that is activated by screwdriver, trouble is that if it were leaking after the device I could just turn the screw and turn the water off and fix it, but it's looking like I've got to turn off at the mains, drain the water to do the job and, if I cock it up, there is a chance I cant fix it before Christmas  😖
		
Click to expand...

Chris, I think you mean the ballofix isolating valve; try turning it off & then turning it on again.  That sometimes settles it down.  The one for the filler loop on my boiler sometimes does it.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Chris, I think you mean the ballofix isolating valve; try turning it off & then turning it on again.  That sometimes settles it down.  The one for the filler loop on my boiler sometimes does it.
		
Click to expand...

I've tried that Rich , it's off at the moment and not leaking but will give it another turn later. ... thanks for the advice 😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 21, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I've tried that Rich , it's off at the moment and not leaking but will give it another turn later. ... thanks for the advice 😁
		
Click to expand...

Are we talking about Tena4Men again?


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 21, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Are we talking about Tena4Men again? 

Click to expand...

I get ads for that all the time ... must have reached that demographic


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Chris, I think you mean the ballofix isolating valve; try turning it off & then turning it on again.  That sometimes settles it down.  The one for the filler loop on my boiler sometimes does it.
		
Click to expand...

Turn it off and on - you should work in IT!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Are we talking about Tena4Men again? 

Click to expand...

We could well be !


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			Turn it off and on - you should work in IT!
		
Click to expand...

 I tried hitting it first !


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I tried hitting it first !
		
Click to expand...

Did you slice it? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			Did you slice it? 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

No, it's Chris with the problem, not Fragger.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 21, 2020)

Celebrity versions of quiz shows (caught some of the Chase earlier) They just dont work. Take away the drama that someone could win a sum of money that could change someone's life and the whole point of the show goes out the window. I know they are raising money for charity but the lack of drama just ruins the program. And the canned audience applause is annoying.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			Did you slice it? 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Have I ever sliced in your company?


----------



## IainP (Dec 22, 2020)

Ebay - have changed their confirmation emails to:
  "We got your order."   🤮🤮

As much as I dislike any "got", I can just about tolerate a "we've got" as some people (apparently) find it easier to say than we have. Don't why they couldn't "receive" my order through 🤷‍♂️

I blame Burger King 😁😂🤣

Must be a wet winter, all these irritations! 🙂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2020)

A guy that had been in ICU, was warded and came back to ICU die overnight. Real shock when I logged onto the system and has sadden myself and my ward clerk deeply as we had got to know his wife really well as she had visited at 10.00am every day without fail. He had been doing better again too. Just reminded me of the perilous flux of life. Been in a really bad mood all day as a result.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 22, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Just watched a summary of the current restrictions... I simply cannot believe that religious services are still permitted! Lunacy.
		
Click to expand...

They have handled it so badly to date they don't want to risk the wrath of God on top of it all just incase ..


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			They have handled it so badly to date they don't want to risk the wrath of God on top of it all just incase ..
		
Click to expand...

Well, if you're religious then you presumably you believe God gave everyone Covid anyway as some sort of test, so swings and roundabouts really.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well, if you're religious then you presumably you believe God gave everyone Covid anyway as some sort of test, so swings and roundabouts really.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not but I think that Boris is praying it buggers off as it's ruined his legacy in only one year


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 22, 2020)

The idiots that run professional football; having had the bright idea to move the League Cup Final to April so that hopefully fans can attend, they then keep the semi finals in early January, just after the busy Christmas schedule, and are apparently still keeping them as a one off game, rather than two legs, meaning someone is getting home advantage in a semi final.


----------



## fundy (Dec 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The idiots that run professional football; having had the bright idea to move the League Cup Final to April so that hopefully fans can attend, they then keep the semi finals in early January, just after the busy Christmas schedule, and are apparently still keeping them as a one off game, rather than two legs, meaning someone is getting home advantage in a semi final.
		
Click to expand...


thought theyd cancelled the league cup this season


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 22, 2020)

fundy said:



			thought theyd cancelled the league cup this season 

Click to expand...

You wish!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The idiots that run professional football; having had the bright idea to move the League Cup Final to April so that hopefully fans can attend, they then keep the semi finals in early January, just after the busy Christmas schedule, and are apparently still keeping them as a one off game, rather than two legs, meaning someone is getting home advantage in a semi final.
		
Click to expand...

It's only the League Cup, they should have just cancelled it for a season anyway.


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Can't cancel it, Spurs are still in it.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It's only the League Cup, they should have just cancelled it for a season anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Why, you have to of given Arsenal something to go for (before tonight) and I bet everybody at Brentford and Stoke won’t think so. Not everyone is a big club Charlie


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2020)

anotherdouble said:



			Why, you have to of given Arsenal something to go for (before tonight) and I bet everybody at Brentford and Stoke won’t think so. Not everyone is a big club Charlie
		
Click to expand...

Just due to the condensed season and trying to fit all the games in. Plus 'unnecessary travel'. I'm sure it will be won by City yet again and no one will care either way.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just due to the condensed season and trying to fit all the games in. Plus 'unnecessary travel'. I'm sure it will be won by City yet again and no one will care either way.
		
Click to expand...

That post is soooooo waiting to be shot down in flames 😆


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 23, 2020)

The banks have not really helped alleviate the financial pressures. Yes they have given payment holidays but that has not caused them any losses and we will see they will have profited. The phrase ”we are all in this together” is blatantly untrue... I would like to see some parity.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 23, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			The banks have not really helped alleviate the financial pressures. Yes they have given payment holidays but that has not caused them any losses and we will see they will have profited. The phrase ”we are all in this together” is blatantly untrue... I would like to see some parity.
		
Click to expand...

All the banks should also move to taking cheques on their apps..

It's 2020 I can't believe NatWest, nationwide and a couple others still don't!

It's annoying enough people use cheques but don't force us to the banks during covid


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 23, 2020)

The almost pathological hatred of Reporters and the Media that is prevalent on all forms of social media these days. 

I accept that we are at an extreme low point in regards to the general quality of media output, but just whose fault do some people think this is? 
What are the most popular Newspapers in this Country now? The Mail? The Sun?
In America, look at the viewing figures that Fox "News" and some of its "Expert" presenters get. 

They only feed this relentless dirge because it sells advertising. As soon as people stop buying/watching it then they'll have no choice but to change their output. Until that happens, then let's place a significant percentage of the blame exactly where it belongs.. The consumers that lap up this style of news.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2020)

Getting bad toothache two days before Xmas and trying to find an emergency dentist , then seeing how much it all costs 😲


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Getting bad toothache two days before Xmas and trying to find an emergency dentist , then seeing how much it all costs 😲
		
Click to expand...

You’ll need to remortgage mate! 

Either that or wind fish up and he’ll knock it out for you 🤣


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Dog owners
		
Click to expand...

All dog owners?


----------



## fundy (Dec 23, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Seems like it. I'll exempt any who are responsible can show consideration for others and keep their animal under control. Don't seem to be many of those around unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

******************************************

Not worth getting an infraction over


----------



## fundy (Dec 23, 2020)

Kaz said:



			You know, I had a bad experience with a dog today and was a bit shaken up by it, not the first time and it won't be the last so I came here to get it off my chest. I believe that's why this thread exists. I know plenty of people like dogs. I'm even getting better in my old age - I blamed the owner and not the dog.

If you dislike my sweeping generalisation then say so calmly, chances are I'd agree with you, or ignore it. Don't post something pathetic like this. And don't pretend it's unreasonable to get annoyed by people who let their dogs run amok.
		
Click to expand...


Then dont generalise about all dog owners because you had a bad experience with one. We have a very scared rescue dog who we take every care to look after and ensure that she doesnt cause issues for any other dogs or people whilst training her to be more confident. Like everything there are good dog owners and bad dog owners, you knew exactly what response youd get from someone when you posted that.

And to turn your post back to you, why not post calmly about your experience and that dog owner rather than insinuate all dog owners are the same, not once but twice when politely challenged by Dando.

Btw, sorry to hear you had a bad experience, hope both you and the dog are ok


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Getting bad toothache two days before Xmas and trying to find an emergency dentist , then seeing how much it all costs 😲
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, on the bright side there's always the tooth fairy


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Ouch, on the bright side there's always the tooth fairy
		
Click to expand...

She’s isolating!


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 23, 2020)

Think I'll side with Kaz. She was asked "All dog owners?"  and replied  "Seems like it".  And yes, sometimes it does seem like it - for example if you've just trod in a third dog turd or perhaps been bothered by a dog yet again.

Sometimes we generalise and therefore tar all persons of a particular category with the same brush - be they dog owners, southerners, Welsh, seniors, French, policemen, brexiteers, bankers,  stamp collectors, IT staff, remainers or whatever. We, the accusers, generally know we dont mean every last man jack of them, and folk within the target group generally know we dont mean every last man jack of them. So theres no real need for anyone to jump up and take umbrage. Especially not in a random irritations thread.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 23, 2020)

People who hang around when taken off at work

For one we need least amount as possible in with covid 

For another let someone else go home if you got nothing better to do


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 23, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Think I'll side with Kaz. She was asked "All dog owners?"  and replied  "Seems like it".  And yes, sometimes it does seem like it - for example if you've just trod in a third dog turd or perhaps been bothered by a dog yet again.

Sometimes we generalise and therefore tar all persons of a particular category with the same brush - be they dog owners, southerners, Welsh, seniors, French, policemen, brexiteers, bankers,  stamp collectors, IT staff, remainers or whatever. We, the accusers, generally know we dont mean every last man jack of them, and folk within the target group generally know we dont mean every last man jack of them. So theres no real need for anyone to jump up and take umbrage. Especially not in a random irritations thread.
		
Click to expand...

Carol Singers too ?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 23, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Getting bad toothache two days before Xmas and trying to find an emergency dentist , then seeing how much it all costs 😲
		
Click to expand...

Orajel is your friend. Go to a pharmacist and get the 20% benzocaine version. Then ignore the advice to only use it 4 times a day. In fact buy two or three to get you through Xmas day until the shops open again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2020)

Not a great day again. Different and "interesting". Had a patient with underlying drug addiction issues decided to try and abscond so had the police and security on site. All fine and dandy and we got the patient back, back into the unit and bed. Visitor turns up after lunch knowing the original password set but not the new one. Very jumpy and wouldn't sit down. I had serious concerns but a decision was made to let them have a momentary visit with the nurse in charge of the patient and the nurse in charge of that bay in close attendance. 

It was only a matter of minutes apparently. I made a decision to contact the NOK who is handling the patients affairs to have a chat as something didn't sit. Turns out the guy is a known dealer!!!!!! They want them barred. I knew something didn't sit right and I was prepared to take any incoming for making the call. Relayed the news to the matron, nurse in charge of ICU today and senior consultant. The nursing staff were confident nothing untoward happened but at least they are now aware (and they wouldn't be the first patient to receive drugs while a patient) so we'll see how it pans out and whether he turns up again. Irritated when we as the admin team have the most dealings with visitors coming on and off the unit to see patients and have a "feeling" something isn't right to be ignored and very little discussion taking place. 

Add in two families getting the news loved ones are being put onto end of life care and for the second day running it was a crap day. So need some time off to clear the head and recharge the batteries.


----------



## Piece (Dec 23, 2020)

Trying to find a 100W equivalent bulb.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 23, 2020)

Piece said:



			Trying to find a 100W equivalent bulb.
		
Click to expand...

Off the top of my head a 13w LED is about equivalent to 100w.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 23, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Off the top of my head a 13w LED is about equivalent to 100w.
		
Click to expand...

Just bought a 7 watt ES lamp today, seemingly it's equivalent to the old 60 watt.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2020)

My BiL lives over in China. He rang yesterday, he is going to see the new Wonder Woman film at the cinema today. I miss going to the cinema and he was annoyingly smug about it 🤬


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 24, 2020)

It's snowing here so that means no golf and bbq today for me


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			It's snowing here so that means no golf and bbq today for me 

Click to expand...

lightweight, the weather is never to bad not to BBQ


----------



## NearHull (Dec 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			It's snowing here so that means no golf and bbq today for me 

Click to expand...

I note your location.  Surely you just put your big coat on and light the charcoal.


----------



## DanFST (Dec 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			It's snowing here so that means no golf and bbq today for me 

Click to expand...


It's not raining.......

I'll go back to my shandy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 24, 2020)

Enjoying a nice ice cold bottle of Asahi, only to reach out  for another swig and it's empty 🤨


----------



## Junior (Dec 24, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Enjoying a nice ice cold bottle of Asahi, only to reach out  for another swig and it's empty 🤨
		
Click to expand...

Thats why you bought a case of em


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 24, 2020)

Junior said:



			Thats why you bought a case of em 

Click to expand...

Of course only I got 12 bottles instead of 24


----------



## fundy (Dec 24, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Of course only I got 12 bottles instead of 24
		
Click to expand...

schoolboy mistake


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			schoolboy mistake 

Click to expand...

Alright, no need to rub it in😒


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Alright, no need to rub it in😒
		
Click to expand...

You’re meant to drink it Stu 👍👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 24, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Alright, no need to rub it in😒
		
Click to expand...

What do you buy radian B 😁


----------



## Dando (Dec 24, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			What do you buy radian B 😁
		
Click to expand...

No he likes a rub down with lard


----------



## bobmac (Dec 26, 2020)

Two people who talk for a living, chatting together and neither of them could create a sentence without 3 likes, 2 you knows and at least 4 ums. 
I even saw this on someone's FB page.....
''I think I'm like going tomorrow''


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Two people who talk for a living, chatting together and neither of them could create a sentence without 3 likes, 2 you knows and at least 4 ums.
I even saw this on someone's FB page.....
''I think I'm like going tomorrow''


Click to expand...

Am not pressing the “ like” button 🤔😣😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2020)

Seeing some numpty with a trolley going down the 15th when the back nine is carry only. Some members have no respect for the course and the rules


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 26, 2020)

People that put the phone on hands free, only to then walk along talking to it!
it’s got a bloody earpiece so stick it to your bloody ear for god sake!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2020)

"I felt contact and I went down."  

VAR was supposed to sort this out.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seeing some numpty with a trolley going down the 15th when the back nine is carry only. Some members have no respect for the course and the rules
		
Click to expand...

what about the club sec who sends out letters asking to carry if possible, yet the club rents out trollies that chew up the course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			what about the club sec who sends out letters asking to carry if possible, yet the club rents out trollies that chew up the course.
		
Click to expand...

The pro shop was shut for Christmas and so all rental electric and manual trollies locked up. This was a member with his own electric trolley. Course status updated every morning on the website and there had been signs prior to closing yesterday on the 10th tee saying no trollies. Ignorant and selfish


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			"I felt contact and I went down."  

VAR was supposed to sort this out.
		
Click to expand...

Was that Tierney? I don't think there even was contact - you could see him dragging his right foot instead of planting it so that he would hit the deck. I was amazed when they gave the pen. I thought foul in real time, but the VAR seemed to show it was a clear dive - or so I thought!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2020)

Last 3 or 4 days I've been getting static shocks off EVERYTHING in the house. Door handles, lightswitches, the wife, anything. I can't understand why. Initially she thought it was the acrylic Christmas jumper I was wearing, but today I was wearing just a normal hoodie and it was still happening! Some of them have been pretty bad and actually hurt. I've got no idea what's going on and it's driving me mad.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Last 3 or 4 days I've been getting static shocks off EVERYTHING in the house. Door handles, lightswitches, the wife, anything. I can't understand why. Initially she thought it was the acrylic Christmas jumper I was wearing, but today I was wearing just a normal hoodie and it was still happening! Some of them have been pretty bad and actually hurt. I've got no idea what's going on and it's driving me mad.
		
Click to expand...

What are you wearing on your feet?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Last 3 or 4 days I've been getting static shocks off EVERYTHING in the house. Door handles, lightswitches, the wife, anything. I can't understand why. Initially she thought it was the acrylic Christmas jumper I was wearing, but today I was wearing just a normal hoodie and it was still happening! Some of them have been pretty bad and actually hurt. I've got no idea what's going on and it's driving me mad.
		
Click to expand...

It's your electric personality.?.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Last 3 or 4 days I've been getting static shocks off EVERYTHING in the house. Door handles, lightswitches, the wife, anything. I can't understand why. Initially she thought it was the acrylic Christmas jumper I was wearing, but today I was wearing just a normal hoodie and it was still happening! Some of them have been pretty bad and actually hurt. I've got no idea what's going on and it's driving me mad.
		
Click to expand...

The times this has happened to me (usually not here in this country) I end up lightly smacking objects before grabbing them so I don't notice the snaps. Car door handles, door handles in the house.....I just reach out and give it light but quick swing.....and then grab them. Probably look like a nut.....but it works for me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Was that Tierney? I don't think there even was contact - you could see him dragging his right foot instead of planting it so that he would hit the deck. I was amazed when they gave the pen. I thought foul in real time, but the VAR seemed to show* it was a clear dive - or so I thought!*

Click to expand...

As did I.  Don't get me wrong, if you don't turn up then you don't deserve anything, but equally you don't deserve to be cheated out of it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Last 3 or 4 days I've been getting static shocks off EVERYTHING in the house. Door handles, lightswitches, the wife, anything. I can't understand why. Initially she thought it was the acrylic Christmas jumper I was wearing, but today I was wearing just a normal hoodie and it was still happening! Some of them have been pretty bad and actually hurt. I've got no idea what's going on and it's driving me mad.
		
Click to expand...

Check your socks, your other clothes. Chances are you are wearing manmade fibres. Change them to natural products, cottons, wool etc. Your socks for example may have elastene in them, 10% or so. Consciously pick up your feet when you are walking, don't shuffle.

I'm guessing your heating is on, windows all shut. This is making the air in your house dry and helps encourage the generation of static. Try opening a window for a few minutes every hour. I know it's cold but it will make a difference. 

Ultimately your movement, along with some assistance, is creating the static so you have to look at your actions.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Check your socks, your other clothes. Chances are you are wearing manmade fibres. Change them to natural products, cottons, wool etc. Your socks for example may have elastene in them, 10% or so. Consciously pick up your feet when you are walking, don't shuffle.

I'm guessing your heating is on, windows all shut. This is making the air in your house dry and helps encourage the generation of static. Try opening a window for a few minutes every hour. I know it's cold but it will make a difference.

Ultimately your movement, along with some assistance, is creating the static so you have to look at your actions.
		
Click to expand...

Too much friction somewhere..


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Last 3 or 4 days I've been getting static shocks off EVERYTHING in the house. Door handles, lightswitches, the wife, anything. I can't understand why. Initially she thought it was the acrylic Christmas jumper I was wearing, but today I was wearing just a normal hoodie and it was still happening! Some of them have been pretty bad and actually hurt. I've got no idea what's going on and it's driving me mad.
		
Click to expand...

New slippers for Christmas?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 27, 2020)

Forecasts of snow for tomorrow...or not, or a bit of both, or something completely different depending on which forecast you look at.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Last 3 or 4 days I've been getting static shocks off EVERYTHING in the house. Door handles, lightswitches, the wife, anything. I can't understand why. Initially she thought it was the acrylic Christmas jumper I was wearing, but today I was wearing just a normal hoodie and it was still happening! Some of them have been pretty bad and actually hurt. I've got no idea what's going on and it's driving me mad.
		
Click to expand...

Need to get yourself some Tashyboy Crocs, pair of insulators with (certain) style.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Last 3 or 4 days I've been getting static shocks off EVERYTHING in the house. Door handles, lightswitches, the wife, anything. I can't understand why. Initially she thought it was the acrylic Christmas jumper I was wearing, but today I was wearing just a normal hoodie and it was still happening! Some of them have been pretty bad and actually hurt. I've got no idea what's going on and it's driving me mad.
		
Click to expand...

Static , your silk under wear isn't real silk , cotton socks bless them


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2020)

My wife borrowed my car this morning. Too impatient to wait for the air con to demist the windscreen she used an old face mask. I discovered this as I turned a corner and the low sun lit it up completely 😠.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Check your socks, your other clothes. Chances are you are wearing manmade fibres. Change them to natural products, cottons, wool etc. Your socks for example may have elastene in them, 10% or so. Consciously pick up your feet when you are walking, don't shuffle.

I'm guessing your heating is on, windows all shut. This is making the air in your house dry and helps encourage the generation of static. Try opening a window for a few minutes every hour. I know it's cold but it will make a difference.

Ultimately your movement, along with some assistance, is creating the static so you have to look at your actions.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the info but I'm certain nothing is different to usual. Didn't get any new socks, i wear Nike sliders around the house as I have done for ages, and so on. But this static problem has only started this week.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Cheers for the info but I'm certain nothing is different to usual. Didn't get any new socks, i wear Nike sliders around the house as I have done for ages, and so on. But this static problem has only started this week.
		
Click to expand...

Check your credit cards, mibbie you've been over charged


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Cheers for the info but I'm certain nothing is different to usual. Didn't get any new socks, i wear Nike sliders around the house as I have done for ages, and so on. But this static problem has only started this week.
		
Click to expand...

Okay. Try to work out when you are getting a shock. Is there a particular room you are in, rooms you are moving between, time of day, what are you doing etc

Consciously try picking your feet up for a spell when you are walking around. You may be shuffling without realising. Pick your feet up, almost like comedy fashion, and see if you still get the shocks.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Don't help him... It's funny 😅😉
		
Click to expand...

It's shocking 

I'll get my coat


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2020)

A lot of people were shocked that I wasn't a very good electrician


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 27, 2020)

A couple of days ago someone decided to turn on the nearby water turbine. 
Bloody thing generates a pulsing hum as well as electricity. it’s usually fine in winter as the windows are shut but there’s a intermittent vibration that’s becoming torture this year.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			A couple of days ago someone decided to turn on the nearby water turbine.
Bloody thing generates a pulsing hum as well as electricity. it’s usually fine in winter as the windows are shut but there’s a intermittent vibration that’s becoming torture this year.
		
Click to expand...

You should watch the 2017 film  " The Sound "


----------



## bobmac (Dec 28, 2020)

‘Tis the season of peace on earth and goodwill to all men........
unless you are homeless in Lincoln


*''Lincoln Cathedral porch fenced off to stop homeless people sheltering''*

* https://thelincolnite.co.uk/?p=673185*


----------



## Dando (Dec 28, 2020)

Idiots on bikes with no lights at 6.15am this morning.

Idiots sitting in the 3rd lane of the m25 doing far less than 70mph


----------



## Slab (Dec 28, 2020)

Dando said:



*Idiots on bikes with no lights at 6.15am this morning.*

Idiots sitting in the 3rd lane of the m25 doing far less than 70mph
		
Click to expand...

Many 'likes' deserved; they seem to have some kind of death wish. Country roads with no street lights and they just blend into roadside foliage etc. Its like they actually plan not to get home/work that day
(& I get zero thanks for not hitting them!)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			Idiots on bikes with no lights at 6.15am this morning.

Idiots sitting in the 3rd lane of the m25 doing far less than 70mph
		
Click to expand...

The estate I live on has a circular road around it 1.3 miles long. It is hugely popular in the evening with both runners and elderly cyclists, all on the road, not pavements. I would say only 50% of cyclists have lights and bright clothing. 70% of female casual runners have bright clothing, 10% of male casual runners and 0% of club runners, male or female.

The number of runners and cyclists, at night, all in black beggars belief. 

Why so many want to die early is beyond me.


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2020)

bobmac said:



‘Tis the season of peace on earth and goodwill to all men........
unless you are homeless in Lincoln


*''Lincoln Cathedral porch fenced off to stop homeless people sheltering''*

* https://thelincolnite.co.uk/?p=673185*

Click to expand...

Having read the article, I don't blame them.
Human waste and fire damage is just not acceptable.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 28, 2020)

Slime said:



			Having read the article, I don't blame them.
Human waste and fire damage is just not acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

Or they could have let them in, or given them access to toilets and blankets


*Proverbs 14:31*
31 Whoever oppresses the poor shows contempt for their Maker,
    but whoever is kind to the needy honors God


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Or they could have let them in, or given them access to toilets and blankets


Proverbs 14:31
31 *Whoever oppresses the poor shows contempt for their Maker,
    but whoever is kind to the needy honors God*

Click to expand...

I don't believe in God so, I'm afraid, the above in bold is meaningless to me.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 28, 2020)

Slime said:



			I don't believe in God so, I'm afraid, the above in bold is meaningless to me.
		
Click to expand...

Neither do I, but they are supposed to.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 28, 2020)

Amazon delivery 

Item "handed to resident" this morning

Not even anywhere on my property (think it's gone to a neighbor by mistake)

But it's a common annoyance of mine. Don't say handed to resident when it is left round back of house ... Just be honest


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 28, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Amazon delivery

Item "handed to resident" this morning

Not even anywhere on my property (think it's gone to a neighbor by mistake)

But it's a common annoyance of mine. Don't say handed to resident when it is left round back of house ... Just be honest
		
Click to expand...

we had this last week, was just left in the front garden of our NDN


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 28, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Neither do I, but they are supposed to.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't believe in it, why quote it?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 28, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Amazon delivery

Item "handed to resident" this morning

Not even anywhere on my property (think it's gone to a neighbor by mistake)

But it's a common annoyance of mine. Don't say handed to resident when it is left round back of house ... Just be honest
		
Click to expand...

At least you didn't have DPD delivering a parcel thats supposed to be delivered tomorrow(Tuesday)  being delivered yesterday(Sunday) at 7.45....


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 28, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If you don't believe in it, why quote it?
		
Click to expand...

I think that Bob's point was that the folk who run/manage the cathedral *do* believe in god, (or at least I'd be darn surprised if they don't)  so he was puzzled by them not abiding by a tenet of their faith (ie the proverb he quoted)


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2020)

Neymar, I never liked him before I read this.


https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ire-for-macabre-week-long-new-years-eve-party


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 28, 2020)

All the Richard Heads that keep flocking enmasse to various places during the pandemic. Welsh mountains today.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 28, 2020)

Having to complete customs form with Parcelforce including searching for the relevant trade tarriff to send a bass guitar neck I sold on ebay for £20 to Northern Ireland (UK). https://www.trade-tariff.service.gov.uk/sections
Commodity code 9202903000 if I'm correct.
i have to stick a customs form to the outside of the box which needs 4 signed copies of the invoice.
I kid you not.


----------



## chellie (Dec 28, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			All the Richard Heads that keep flocking enmasse to various places during the pandemic. Welsh mountains today.
		
Click to expand...

Loads here on the coast today. Was as busy as summer!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 28, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Having to complete customs form with Parcelforce including searching for the relevant trade tarriff to send a bass guitar neck I sold on ebay for £20 to Northern Ireland (UK). https://www.trade-tariff.service.gov.uk/sections
Commodity code 9202903000 if I'm correct.
i have to stick a customs form to the outside of the box which needs 4 signed copies of the invoice.
I kid you not.

Click to expand...

Welcome to the brave new world, my world when I get back to work on the 4th .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			All the Richard Heads that keep flocking enmasse to various places during the pandemic. Welsh mountains today.
		
Click to expand...

No idea where everyone was going but traffic on the way to work was like any normal day


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 28, 2020)

Sky broadband been down for over an hour but website saying “no known problems” Twitter says otherwise.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Sky broadband been down for over an hour but website saying “no known problems” Twitter says otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a DNS issue affecting browsing  - either change your DNS on your router to manual and point to google DNS ( 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 ) or do it on your devices that you have connected


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 28, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s a DNS issue affecting browsing  - either change your DNS on your router to manual and point to google DNS ( 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 ) or do it on your devices that you have connected
		
Click to expand...

Tbh I saw that here......



But I have not the first idea what it means so I’ve turned the WiFi off on my phone for now and am using mobile data. Hopefully they will fix it soon.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 28, 2020)

Betsy DeVos


----------



## User62651 (Dec 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Welcome to the brave new world, my world when I get back to work on the 4th .
		
Click to expand...

Just paid £35 in Tesco for an HP301xl black printer cartridge, another random irritation.
Get used to using at least 5x as much ink and paper!


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Just paid £35 in Tesco for an HP301xl black printer cartridge, another random irritation.
Get used to using at least 5x as much ink and paper!
		
Click to expand...

Can you not get their own brand cartridge?


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2020)

Mrs d booked to get the carpets cleaned today and the guy needed power so she decided to unplug the internet router while I’m working.
Good job I auto save things every 10 mins or a whole 150 page insurance policy I’ve drafted would've been lost


----------



## User62651 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dando said:



			Can you not get their own brand cartridge?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, tried in past with non original product brand cartridges, didn't work out. Also in a hurry today, forgot phone so couldn't look that up in store.
Would've normally got online but no time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Just paid £35 in Tesco for an HP301xl black printer cartridge, another random irritation.
Get used to using at least 5x as much ink and paper!
		
Click to expand...

From the conversations, webinars, emails etc I've had with carriers they are going to allow most invoices to simply be uploaded, you won't need physical copies. Whether that happens on a practical level I don't know. I have 3 shipments to send into Europe on Tuesday so I will find out more on the 4th when I'm back in.

Sadly, I suspect you will be right. Another chunk of rainforest wasted 😢


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 29, 2020)

Magpies who use my garden as a toilet. There are 3 patches of cow pat sized mess, stuff a cow would be proud of, and loads more smaller patches. It's horrible out there.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 29, 2020)

The fact that the various Mountain Rescue teams in the Lake District have seen a 70% increase in call outs this month.

Majority of those rescued where from outside the local areas...........


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2020)

Waking up with what feels like a trapped nerve in my neck


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 29, 2020)

cannot find my sympathy.. seem to have miss placed it ☹️.
Also fed up of celebrating women in engineering or women in motorsport or women in anything... none of these vocations said “no” on gender grounds they never have, they are just selective as a whole about who has success and who doesn’t.
What is scary is my son not getting the education he needs because we are trying to over right a wrong and neglecting boys. 
Equality is about everyone ... and on a less serious note, why cannot I get my moobs out on Instagram and make a million ???? Or be paid to keep them in?


----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2020)

saving_par said:



			The fact that the various Mountain Rescue teams in the Lake District have seen a 70% increase in call outs this month.

*Majority of those rescued where from outside the local areas*...........
		
Click to expand...

If there from outside the area I'd charge them on the spot.
If they don't pay ..................... leave 'em.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 29, 2020)

Slime said:



			If there from outside the area I'd charge them on the spot.
If they don't pay ..................... leave 'em.
		
Click to expand...

Can't do that. In most of these remote areas you can't get a mobile signal for the payment devices. Aside from that I'd agree with you.


----------



## Leftitshort (Dec 29, 2020)

Slime said:



			If there from outside the area I'd charge them on the spot.
If they don't pay ..................... leave 'em.
		
Click to expand...

Yep your correct. I’d issue mountain rescue with a contactless chip & pin machine. You could have  tiered payment options. 1- basic first aid followed by being rolled down the mountain, up to tier 3, the deluxe option, including the full St. Bernard experience, inc brandy & mince pies followed by full helicopter evacuation 👍


----------



## Pants (Dec 30, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Can't do that. In most of these remote areas you can't get a mobile signal for the payment devices. Aside from that I'd agree with you.
		
Click to expand...

And that raises another irritation.

How is it that in films, TV series, etc our heroes and villains can get a good signal where ever they are in the world (desert, outback, in lifts) whereas I, and neighbours on different providers,  often can't get a signal from the nearest tower less than 1/2 mile away?


----------



## ADB (Dec 30, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			cannot find my sympathy.. seem to have miss placed it ☹️.
Also fed up of celebrating women in engineering or women in motorsport or women in anything... none of these vocations said “no” on gender grounds they never have, they are just selective as a whole about who has success and who doesn’t.
What is scary is my son not getting the education he needs because we are trying to over right a wrong and neglecting boys.
Equality is about everyone ... and on a less serious note, why cannot I get my moobs out on Instagram and make a million ???? Or be paid to keep them in?
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think your son is not getting the education he needs?


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 30, 2020)

Having to pick food for dogs and cats.
There, now I've annoyed just about everyone on here now. 

PS ... where's Fish?


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Having to pick food for dogs and cats.
There, now I've annoyed just about everyone on here now.

PS ... where's Fish?
		
Click to expand...

Probably whizzing round the M40,M42 M25 motorways.....

Blackballed for a bit of an outburst at a particular forummer


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Having to pick food for dogs and cats.
There, now I've annoyed just about everyone on here now.

PS ... where's Fish?
		
Click to expand...

Gone for a long swim.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Probably whizzing round the M40,M42 M25 motorways.....

Blackballed for a bit of an outburst at a particular forummer
		
Click to expand...

His old foe?


----------



## Dando (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			His old foe?
		
Click to expand...

he only had 1????


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 30, 2020)

Course open
Course closed
Course open
Course closed
Course open..........
Oh no. Course closed again.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 30, 2020)

ADB said:



			Why do you think your son is not getting the education he needs?
		
Click to expand...

If all the girls can read and write at a higher level, then they need to address the issue and seek out methods to teach the boys effectively.
 Also school trips for girls only to see women in science won’t promote equality, the boys should be shown women‘s achievements, not removed from it. 

It’s controversial I know, people don’t want to hear it but the system is letting boys down and we are suffering with issues associated with it.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			If all the girls can read and write at a higher level, then they need to address the issue and seek out methods to teach the boys effectively.
*Also school trips for girls only to see women in science won’t promote equality, the boys should be shown women‘s achievements, not removed from it.*

It’s controversial I know, people don’t want to hear it but the system is letting boys down and we are suffering with issues associated with it.
		
Click to expand...

This sounds absolutely bizarre, I would be taking it up with the headmaster, then governors. If still unresolved then the local press.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			This sounds absolutely bizarre, I would be taking it up with the headmaster, then governors. If still unresolved then the local press.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure the mothers will make a comment or two. I know boys are different and require a different approach and have different interests but they have buttons you can press to engage them ... and that shouldn’t be ignored.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			His old foe?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			This sounds absolutely bizarre, I would be taking it up with the headmaster, then governors. If still unresolved then the local press.
		
Click to expand...

When I was at school we were a rugby school no football until year 10

However suddenly a girls team started which didn't seem fair 

Especially as they got to meet Joe Cole lol


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I am sure the mothers will make a comment or two. I know boys are different and require a different approach and have different interests but they have buttons you can press to engage them ... and that shouldn’t be ignored.
		
Click to expand...


Seems like the schools approach is wrong and needs addressing... why should the boys be excluded from a trip that promotes women in science? Surely a more inclusive attitude is what the school needs to promote, letting the boys and girls know that it’s talent not gender that is important in a scientific career.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			When I was at school we were a rugby school no football until year 10

However suddenly a girls team started which didn't seem fair

Especially as they got to meet Joe Cole lol
		
Click to expand...

Did the girls have to play Rugby too?


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah
		
Click to expand...

Shame, I liked Fish. He lived in the real world.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Did the girls have to play Rugby too?
		
Click to expand...

No they didn't 🤣 I think there was an optional girls rugby team by time I left but not forced like we were


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			This sounds absolutely bizarre, I would be taking it up with the headmaster, then governors. If still unresolved then the local press.
		
Click to expand...

My daughter did one of these visits a couple of years ago. The whole point is to show girls that science is a career option for them. The numbers going down this route are feeble so this is to promote the field. 

There are regular scientific visits open to all, she went on those as well, and no doubt when they get there most of the people doing the talking will be men.

Take a step back and think about it, there is nothing sinister about this.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2020)

Female sports pundit makes stupid statement.
Apparently it’s sexist to point out that she made a stupid statement 🤦‍♂️


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Seems like the schools approach is wrong and needs addressing... why should the boys be excluded from a trip that promotes women in science? Surely a more inclusive attitude is what the school needs to promote, letting the boys and girls know that it’s talent not gender that is important in a scientific career.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that.. a far more positive approach


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Female sports pundit makes stupid statement.
Apparently it’s sexist to point out that she made a stupid statement 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Was it Karen Carney? If it was .. it's not the first time 

During a west ham game once she remarked yarmenlko was the best in league at cutting in from right onto his left foot

If he was the best in league he wouldn't be at West ham!

It's not because she's a lady it's because Karen is really bad at the job

Give me Alex Scott any day. She knows the game.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My daughter did one of these visits a couple of years ago. The whole point is to show girls that science is a career option for them. The numbers going down this route are feeble so this is to promote the field.

There are regular scientific visits open to all, she went on those as well, and no doubt when they get there most of the people doing the talking will be men.

Take a step back and think about it, there is nothing sinister about this.
		
Click to expand...

It probably is done with good intentions but it’s not sending the right message .. and It should be a case of giving all an opportunity.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 30, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Was it Karen Carney? If it was .. it's not the first time

During a west ham game once she remarked yarmenlko was the best in league at cutting in from right onto his left foot

If he was the best in league he wouldn't be at West ham!

It's not because she's a lady it's because Karen is really bad at the job

Give me Alex Scott any day. She knows the game.
		
Click to expand...

This is it, generalising because of gender is negative... be more precise name the person who is poor , their gender is irrelevant


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My daughter did one of these visits a couple of years ago. The whole point is to show girls that science is a career option for them. The numbers going down this route are feeble so this is to promote the field.

There are regular scientific visits open to all, she went on those as well, and no doubt when they get there most of the people doing the talking will be men.

Take a step back and think about it, there is nothing sinister about this.
		
Click to expand...

But its divisive. Its causing Harpo resentment which will probably be heard by his son. Better to be inclusive imo.

My son is doing a Biological Science degree at Westminster Uni. (or he should be but its moved online) We visited 4 other Universities before choosing Westminster, we sat in a lot of "Taster" lessons and I can assure you there are now plenty of young girls that consider science a worthwhile career.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			But its divisive. Its causing Harpo resentment which will probably be heard by his son. Better to be inclusive imo.

My son is doing a Biological Science degree at Westminster Uni. (or he should be but its moved online) We visited 4 other Universities before choosing Westminster, we sat in a lot of "Taster" lessons and I can assure you there are now plenty of young girls that consider science a worthwhile career.
		
Click to expand...

I have no issue with girl-only visits as long as they are in addition to the standard school trips and not instead of. 
I know when I was doing my Engineering degree at Nottingham, there were no girls in the class at all. I was most disappointed 😉


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 30, 2020)

Black ice.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			We also have a fine history of mocking our politicians in this country, would be good to see this return, Bojo the clown, Wee Nicky and Dame Keir are all ripe for a pillorying!
		
Click to expand...

Dame Keir is now known as Longshanks in Scotland


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2020)

When your mad auntie sends you a (late ) 60th birthday card .............

But you are only 59 🙄🤭😂😂😂


----------



## Dando (Dec 30, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Black ice.
		
Click to expand...

the correct term is "ice of colour"


----------



## Dando (Dec 30, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			When your mad auntie sends you a (late ) 60th birthday card .............

But you are only 59 🙄🤭😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

you're older than that surely.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Dame Keir is now known as Longshanks in Scotland
		
Click to expand...

Yes I read that Starkers has upset the natives by using the S* word...Shame we can’t discuss it. 





* Separatist. Apparently the nats take umbrage to the term.


----------



## Dando (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes I read that Starkers has upset the natives by using the S* word...Shame we can’t discuss it.





* Separatist. Apparently the nats take umbrage to the term.
		
Click to expand...

I think the forum should have a day where anything goes and everyone who was black balled is allowed back - a bit like the film The Purge!


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2020)

Dando said:



			I think the forum should have a day where anything goes and everyone who was black balled is allowed back - a bit like the film The Purge!
		
Click to expand...

Create a sub forum only open at nights called “off limits” where anything can be discussed and swears are allowed....you have to tick a box to say you are over 18 and will not take offence and understand that you cannot report anything from the “off limits” forum.... get some of the forums insomniacs to Mod it 😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I have no issue with girl-only visits as long as they are in addition to the standard school trips and not instead of.
I know when I was doing my Engineering degree at Nottingham, there were no girls in the class at all. I was most disappointed 😉
		
Click to expand...

At my daughter's school they were exactly this, additional trips targeting the promotion of women in science. It wasn't at the expense of boys.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			But its divisive. Its causing Harpo resentment which will probably be heard by his son. Better to be inclusive imo.

My son is doing a Biological Science degree at Westminster Uni. (or he should be but its moved online) We visited 4 other Universities before choosing Westminster, we sat in a lot of "Taster" lessons and *I can assure you there are now plenty of young girls that consider science a worthwhile career.*

Click to expand...

Maybe because of the events put on encouraging them? 

Let's hope the events soon become redundant as that would mean they have served their purpose.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2020)

The reaction to what Karen Carney has said is extremely poor - many have highlighted that it’s because she is female and it’s poor that it’s down to Leeds UTD official Twitter account and it’s based on a small clip that easily is taken out of context from what she actually said when 

1. It’s just an opinion 
2. it’s actually not a bad theory 

Leeds last season where very high energy and just before the break were looking a touch tired ( just like they did the season before )  - so she basically was saying that the break helped Leeds players recover a bit more so they could then continue the same high level energy tactics after the break - it maybe wrong but it’s a sound theory. Yet the Leeds official Twitter have certainly twisted it 

Many male pundits have said some really poor things and out of the box theories but they don’t have the same reaction - the reaction towards Carney from man his down to her being female , people just haven’t got the guts to admit it


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Maybe because of the events put on encouraging them?

Let's hope the events soon become redundant as that would mean they have served their purpose.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt, and I agree 100% that there should be events showcasing Women in Science. It just seems counterproductive to exclude boys from them. 

I will highlight a subject that’s still needs promoting to girls. Computer science. No girls took it for GCSE at my sons school and no girls are taking it at A level at the 6th form college which takes pupils from all the schools in Havering.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			No doubt, and I agree 100% that there should be events showcasing Women in Science. It just seems counterproductive to exclude boys from them.

I will highlight a subject that’s still needs promoting to girls. Computer science. No girls took it for GCSE at my sons school and no girls are taking it at A level at the 6th form college which takes pupils from all the schools in Havering.
		
Click to expand...

The stats would tend to show boys don't need pushing towards a career in science, they already find their way quite happily. The events show girls what boys already seem comfortable with, science can be for them. 

Girls are not being given extra lessons or being given secret advantages here, they are just being shown what is possible. 

No issue with your other point, over to that industry to promote itself better then.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The reaction to what Karen Carney has said is extremely poor - many have highlighted that it’s because she is female and it’s poor that it’s down to Leeds UTD official Twitter account and it’s based on a small clip that easily is taken out of context from what she actually said when

1. It’s just an opinion
2. it’s actually not a bad theory

Leeds last season where very high energy and just before the break were looking a touch tired ( just like they did the season before )  - so she basically was saying that the break helped Leeds players recover a bit more so they could then continue the same high level energy tactics after the break - it maybe wrong but it’s a sound theory. Yet the Leeds official Twitter have certainly twisted it

Many male pundits have said some really poor things and out of the box theories but they don’t have the same reaction - the reaction towards Carney from man his down to her being female , people just haven’t got the guts to admit it
		
Click to expand...

People are free to challenge an opinion 🤷‍♂️


----------



## HampshireHog (Dec 30, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Netscape Navigator 

Blinding incompetence that you just couldn’t make up.
		
Click to expand...

Hope we’re sorted for Y2K😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Female sports pundit makes stupid statement.
Apparently it’s sexist to point out that she made a stupid statement 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			The reaction to what Karen Carney has said is extremely poor - many have highlighted that it’s because she is female and it’s poor that it’s down to Leeds UTD official Twitter account and it’s based on a small clip that easily is taken out of context from what she actually said when

1. It’s just an opinion
2. it’s actually not a bad theory

Leeds last season where very high energy and just before the break were looking a touch tired ( just like they did the season before )  - so she basically was saying that the break helped Leeds players recover a bit more so they could then continue the same high level energy tactics after the break - it maybe wrong but it’s a sound theory. Yet the Leeds official Twitter have certainly twisted it

Many male pundits have said some really poor things and out of the box theories but they don’t have the same reaction - the reaction towards Carney from man his down to her being female , people just haven’t got the guts to admit it
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/55485336



Pin-seeker said:



			People are free to challenge an opinion 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

But you're not challenging her comment, are you; you are calling it, and her by association, stupid.  How about you explain in relation to the comment how you consider it to be stupid, or is that too challenging for you?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes I read that Starkers has upset the natives by using the S* word...Shame we can’t discuss it.





* Separatist. Apparently the nats take umbrage to the term.
		
Click to expand...

Scotch........surely not........life ban.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2020)

cut back across the Kings todaywhile walking Rupert, closed for Snow. loads sledging on the course

watched as two kids walked around the pond in front of 18 and preceded to take the red stakes out and chuck every one in the pond, while their Dad just looked on, as i walked past asked him why he a had let his kids do that????

his reply, mind your own business they are not hurting anyone


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 30, 2020)

Just read Karen Carney’s statement, valid, but neither offensive or correct. Leeds response, nothing wrong banter is banter.. they need to keep the energy up. Storm in a tea cup... but nothing wrong in pasting a journalist of either gender.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2020)

Blimey,was only a random irritation 😬😂


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2020)

Carney is a bit of a poor pundit but she is new to it and learning - that comment about Leeds definitely had some validity, but she worded it badly. Leeds are bone-headed to react and tweet about it from their official account though - talk about chip on the shoulder.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Carney is a bit of a poor pundit but she is new to it and learning - that comment about Leeds definitely had some validity, but she worded it badly. Leeds are bone-headed to react and tweet about it from their official account though - talk about chip on the shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

But if you let it lie it becomes fact ... the journos need to be accountable for their comments. Their jobs have become less about facts and more about opinion ... so response is fully justified. We have just gone through 5 yrs of complete opinion and non factual debate, and now it’s becoming evident that some people felt misguided - lesson learnt is to ask for evidence to back up the facts and dismiss or debate opinion. In this case Leeds had the right to pour scorn / debate/ rebuke the statement as it was pure opinion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			But if you let it lie it becomes fact ... the journos need to be accountable for their comments. Their jobs have become less about facts and more about opinion ... so response is fully justified. We have just gone through 5 yrs of complete opinion and non factual debate, and now it’s becoming evident that some people felt misguided - lesson learnt is to ask for evidence to back up the facts and dismiss or debate opinion. In this case Leeds had the right to pour scorn / debate/ rebuke the statement as it was pure opinion.
		
Click to expand...

99% of the time what a pundit says is purely their opinion, but it’s an opinion that will come from what they see through their career 

What Leeds have done isn’t try and counter the opinion with any facts or even debate with her - they are just denounced it with a disdain as if “how dare she suggest that - mere women” - and they have done it without putting the full comment up there so the context behind her comments are not there 

They are trying to humiliate her and unfortunately in a male dominated area the Neanderthals leap on it 

Maybe they should actually address her point fully and the whole point not just the headline they created. And there is no doubt that if Neville or Carragher etc had made the same point there would not be the same reaction


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2020)

Mountain/mole hill.
Some people just LOVE a drama 😂😂


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			99% of the time what a pundit says is purely their opinion, but it’s an opinion that will come from what they see through their career

What Leeds have done isn’t try and counter the opinion with any facts or even debate with her - they are just denounced it with a disdain as if “how dare she suggest that - mere women” - and they have done it without putting the full comment up there so the context behind her comments are not there

They are trying to humiliate her and unfortunately in a male dominated area the Neanderthals leap on it

Maybe they should actually address her point fully and the whole point not just the headline they created. And there is no doubt that if Neville or Carragher etc had made the same point there would not be the same reaction
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t see the phrase mere woman ... I just saw the 3 emoji post ... which was not gender specific.... and since when must you respond with facts to an accusation? By doing so you either are giving it validity or not denying it, you can counter with questions which they did and then they said 10 pts which is a fair statement ( everyone could respond to them they all had a break they all had an opportunity to counter Leeds tactics and time to work on it ) ... but if yes they brought gender into it then yeah out of order..


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 30, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			But its divisive. Its causing Harpo resentment which will probably be heard by his son. Better to be inclusive imo.

My son is doing a Biological Science degree at Westminster Uni. (or he should be but its moved online) We visited 4 other Universities before choosing Westminster, we sat in a lot of "Taster" lessons and I can assure you there are now plenty of young girls that consider science a worthwhile career.
		
Click to expand...

It's done because if these trips are open to all then boys go and girls tend not to. 

All they are doing is trying to show girls that a Stem career is open to them. 

To suggest that boys education is suffering because of it is a touch hysterical.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			99% of the time what a pundit says is purely their opinion, but it’s an opinion that will come from what they see through their career

What Leeds have done isn’t try and counter the opinion with any facts or even debate with her - they are just denounced it with a disdain as if “how dare she suggest that - mere women” - and they have done it without putting the full comment up there so the context behind her comments are not there

They are trying to humiliate her and unfortunately in a male dominated area the Neanderthals leap on it

Maybe they should actually address her point fully and the whole point not just the headline they created. And there is no doubt that if Neville or Carragher etc had made the same point there would not be the same reaction
		
Click to expand...

Utter nonsense. Look back at the Leeds tweet history and you will see they have replied to a number of pundits in the past.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 30, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			It's done because if these trips are open to all then boys go and girls tend not to.

All they are doing is trying to show girls that a Stem career is open to them.

To suggest that boys education is suffering because of it is a touch hysterical.
		
Click to expand...

There is more to it than just school trips ... but depends what you see


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 30, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			There is more to it than just school trips ... but depends what you see
		
Click to expand...

Clearly I see the good in these things where others seem to only want to see a negative.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My daughter did one of these visits a couple of years ago. The whole point is to show girls that science is a career option for them. The numbers going down this route are feeble so this is to promote the field.

There are regular scientific visits open to all, she went on those as well, and no doubt when they get there most of the people doing the talking will be men.

Take a step back and think about it, there is nothing sinister about this.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey LT....

You'll not get away with making such sensible observations for very long on here .


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			But if you let it lie it becomes fact ... the journos need to be accountable for their comments. Their jobs have become less about facts and more about opinion ... so response is fully justified. We have just gone through 5 yrs of complete opinion and non factual debate, and now it’s becoming evident that some people felt misguided - lesson learnt is to ask for evidence to back up the facts and dismiss or debate opinion. In this case Leeds had the right to pour scorn / debate/ rebuke the statement as it was pure opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what you're talking about. The co-commentator's job is always to provide their opinion. If they were meant to only deliver facts then they wouldn't be saying much at all.



Liverpoolphil said:



			99% of the time what a pundit says is purely their opinion, but it’s an opinion that will come from what they see through their career

What Leeds have done isn’t try and counter the opinion with any facts or even debate with her - they are just denounced it with a disdain as if “how dare she suggest that - mere women” - and they have done it without putting the full comment up there so the context behind her comments are not there

They are trying to humiliate her and unfortunately in a male dominated area the Neanderthals leap on it

Maybe they should actually address her point fully and the whole point not just the headline they created. And there is no doubt that if Neville or Carragher etc had made the same point there would not be the same reaction
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the Leeds tweet called her because she's a woman - in fact they only tagged Amazon Prime, not her by name. It was just stupid to tweet about it anyway, from an official account. They should be above nonsense like that.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It was just stupid to tweet about it anyway, from an official account. They should be above nonsense like that.
		
Click to expand...

That wouldn't be very Leeds United now would it?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 30, 2020)

Having worked in sport as both a play-by-play caller and colour analyst, I can confirm how different the two roles are.  The colour role involved providing further details on what has just transpired as well as going into deeper points on other aspects of the game.  It is the job of the play-by-play person to bring them back in line if they drift.  It is definitely a two-person job.   

I've not heard or know anything about this clip but I do know the standard of excellence at Sky Sports has dropped off a cliff in the last couple of years and dare I say it, employing people on the basis of equality rather than ability definitely has something to do with it.


----------



## DanFST (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm not sure I understand the controversy? 

Pundit gives s**t take, club responds. She has her view, but it's obviously open to criticism. There is nothing sexist in it at all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2020)

DanFST said:



			I'm not sure I understand the controversy?

Pundit gives s**t take, club responds. She has her view, but it's obviously open to criticism. There is nothing sexist in it at all.
		
Click to expand...

If you go to the tweet from Leeds and then read through the comments - it then shows the sexist element of the issue between clearly


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you go to the tweet from Leeds and then read through the comments - it then shows the sexist element of the issue between clearly
		
Click to expand...

There have been many sexist comments. They weren't from the club. In fact the club has condemned the sexist comments.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 30, 2020)

Was Carney's remark that wide of the mark?

Between New Year's Day and lockdown they played 12 games, W6 D2 L4, after the restart they had 9 games W7 D1 L1.

Could be suggested  that the three month break  did them no harm  at all.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you go to the tweet from Leeds and then read through the comments - it then shows the sexist element of the issue between clearly
		
Click to expand...

Seriously???
Proper clutching at straws here lad🤦‍♂️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Was Carney's remark that wide of the mark?

Between New Year's Day and lockdown they played 12 games, W6 D2 L4, after the restart they had 9 games W7 D1 L1.

Could be suggested  that the three month break  did them no harm  at all.
		
Click to expand...

There is a lot of merit in what she said and she also backed it up by giving comparisons to the season before where they apparently run out of steam which ruined their chances to go straight up -( lost three of the last 4 )  unfortunately people can’t see past the headline created by the club “Only got promoted because of Covid” that they created


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is a lot of merit in what she said and she also backed it up by giving comparisons to the season before where they apparently run out of steam which ruined their chances to go straight up -( lost three of the last 4 )  unfortunately people can’t see past the headline created by the club “Only got promoted because of Covid” that they created
		
Click to expand...

But you’re blaming the club for other peoples comments.
Look at what you post,is that Liverpool’s fault?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is a lot of merit in what she said and she also backed it up by giving comparisons to the season before where they apparently run out of steam which ruined their chances to go straight up -( lost three of the last 4 )  unfortunately people can’t see past the headline created by the club “Only got promoted because of Covid” that they created
		
Click to expand...

The funny thing is that a number of her male counterparts have made similar comments about the difficulty of Leeds maintaining the pace of their game for 90 minutes and for a season as a whole and there has been no reaction.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			But you’re blaming the club for other peoples comments.
Look at what you post,is that Liverpool’s fault?
		
Click to expand...

@Pinseeker
stop winding up the Liverpudlian contingent
youve had one shot across the bows today already
another one would result in a period of isolation from the forum


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 30, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Was Carney's remark that wide of the mark?

Between New Year's Day and lockdown they played 12 games, W6 D2 L4, after the restart they had 9 games W7 D1 L1.

Could be suggested  that the three month break  did them no harm  at all.
		
Click to expand...

It could be said it did no did no harm. Apart from we had won 5 on the bounce (I think without conceding a goal) and then lost the first game after lockdown. So it could be said it had a negative impact? 

All the other teams had the same break too. Why did we the finish 10 points clear? 

The previous season we bottled it. In the final few games we still out run the opposition losing to Derby in the playoffs because of stupid individual errors. 

It was a lazy comment that keeps being totted out by people who have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 30, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



@Pinseeker
stop winding up the Liverpudlian contingent
youve had one shot across the bows today already
another one would result in a period of isolation from the forum
		
Click to expand...

Sorry what. That is a perfectly reasonable comment. Are the scouser a protected species now?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Blimey LT....

You'll not get away with making such sensible observations for very long on here .
		
Click to expand...

I've given myself a slap. Apologies.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Sorry what. That is a perfectly reasonable comment. Are the scouser a protected species now?
		
Click to expand...

He’s been winding them up for the past week, he has form, I’ve just asked him to stop


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He’s been winding them up for the past week, he has form, I’ve just asked him to stop
		
Click to expand...

Yeah ok buddy 👍🏻


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 30, 2020)

Any chance you guys can keep the usual football crap out of this thread? I avoid that thread because it’s full of pathetic manbabies attempting to wind each other up. If you’re just going to infect other threads with your rubbish then I’m just going to have to avoid the forum completely!!!!


----------



## Crow (Dec 30, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Any chance you guys can keep the usual football crap out of this thread? I avoid that thread because it’s full of pathetic manbabies attempting to wind each other up. If you’re just going to infect other threads with your rubbish then I’m just going to have to avoid the forum completely!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hear, hear.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 30, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			It could be said it did no did no harm. Apart from we had won 5 on the bounce (I think without conceding a goal) and then lost the first game after lockdown. So it could be said it had a negative impact?

All the other teams had the same break too. Why did we the finish 10 points clear?

The previous season we bottled it. In the final few games we still out run the opposition losing to Derby in the playoffs because of stupid individual errors.

It was a lazy comment that keeps being totted out by people who have no idea what they are talking about.
		
Click to expand...

With such a high intensity a team only has to let it drop slightly and results may suffer.

Like Karen Carney I am not saying that Leeds wouldn't have been promoted without the  break but it certainly did no harm and may have helped  avoid a repeat of the previous season. 

Ultimately they were, without  doubt,  the outstanding team in the Championship last season but there were still games where the intensity dropped. Arsenal in the FA Cup was a prime example. Birmingham away in the league was another where whilst they still won they were out on their feet by the end and clinging on.


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			99% of the time what a pundit says is purely their opinion, but it’s an opinion that will come from what they see through their career
		
Click to expand...

But when it comes from individuals who have actually played to the same standard and in the same league they are now opining on, it comes with some validity. The women's game is still nowhere near like the mens game so what she experienced in her career has, in my view, limited significance.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know what you're talking about. The co-commentator's job is always to provide their opinion. If they were meant to only deliver facts then they wouldn't be saying much at all.


I don't think the Leeds tweet called her because she's a woman - in fact they only tagged Amazon Prime, not her by name. It was just stupid to tweet about it anyway, from an official account. They should be above nonsense like that.
		
Click to expand...

There are facts on the football pitch ... work rate, movement, possession etc ... this was a speculative comment that was based on a theory from other seasons where a team was developing a style and a manager pushing his squad. The 10pt statement though pretty much shows it wasn’t a great comment or it should have been rephrased


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Sorry what. That is a perfectly reasonable comment. Are the scouser a protected species now?
		
Click to expand...

When you have been here a while you will realise they are.👍


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Any chance you guys can keep the usual football crap out of this thread? I avoid that thread because it’s full of pathetic manbabies attempting to wind each other up. If you’re just going to infect other threads with your  rubbish then I’m just going to have to avoid the forum completely!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That'll be a No then


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 30, 2020)

Two semi bleepers slipping through ... remember when your face fits, your free to take the mick


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 30, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Two semi bleepers slipping through ... remember when your face fits, your free to take the mick
		
Click to expand...

Feel free to report it. 
And trust me, if you’d ever seen me you’d know that my face doesn’t fit anywhere 👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2020)

Guys
There is a football thread
Please use it 👍


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 30, 2020)

Currently laid on Sophias bedroom floor trying to get her to sleep. Thought we had cracked the sleeping part, but teething and not getting out the house have had a big impact.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 30, 2020)

Just seen an advert for Sure deodorant which offers "72 hour protection". What sort of person thinks it's ok to go for three days without a bath or shower? Surely 24 hour protection is the maximum you would need, or possibly in very exceptional circumstances 48 hours. Probably the only situation I can think of where that might be needed would be a weekend at Glastonbury and if you're spending your weekend sitting on a bucket you've probably got more important things to worry about.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2020)

The current anti vaxers all over the local FB  group - it’s no surprise it’s the younger people , going mad that they can’t go to the local Weatherspoons because of “old people” dying 

I hope they do introduce some sort of medical/vaccine passport .


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The current anti vaxers all over the local FB  group - it’s no surprise it’s the younger people , going mad that they can’t go to the local Weatherspoons because of “old people” dying

I hope they do introduce some sort of medical/vaccine passport .
		
Click to expand...

Someone on twitter said that all the Covid deniers should be given the vaccine on April 1st....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Someone on twitter said that all the Covid deniers should be given the vaccine on April 1st....
		
Click to expand...

There's no cure for stupid. And if there was the stupid wouldn't take it anyway.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 30, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Feel free to report it.
And trust me, if you’d ever seen me you’d know that my face doesn’t fit anywhere 👍
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think I have to report it, or do I ? I don’t mind the language but I love a bit of equality


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2020)

The coverage on Amazon Prime - the amount of buffering is shocking , haven’t managed to watch a single game without any issues.


----------



## fundy (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The coverage on Amazon Prime - the amount of buffering is shocking , haven’t managed to watch a single game without any issues.
		
Click to expand...

do you have a sky Q box? if so theres a new prime app and it works a lot lot better through that

edit: expect you dont and have virgin?


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 30, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I don’t think I have to report it, or do I ? I don’t mind the language but I love a bit of equality
		
Click to expand...

Well there are very few mods, and they can’t catch everything, so always best to report something that troubles you 👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2020)

fundy said:



			do you have a sky Q box? if so theres a new prime app and it works a lot lot better through that

edit: expect you dont and have virgin?
		
Click to expand...

Have a sky Q box and that’s what I’m using it on - the buffering is shocking , it’s been poor on the fire stick as well

Can’t get Virgin here 😂


----------



## fundy (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have a sky Q box and that’s what I’m using it on - the buffering is shocking , it’s been poor on the fire stick as well

Can’t get Virgin here 😂
		
Click to expand...

had issues direct through the tv but its been fine since they added the app to sky Q (albeit still nearly 30 seconds behind live), strange it works for some and not others


on the plus side means Ally McCoist is buffering too and you have to listen to his drivel lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			cut back across the Kings todaywhile walking Rupert, closed for Snow. loads sledging on the course

watched as two kids walked around the pond in front of 18 and preceded to take the red stakes out and chuck every one in the pond, while their Dad just looked on, as i walked past asked him why he a had let his kids do that????

his reply, mind your own business they are not hurting anyone

Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have a sky Q box and that’s what I’m using it on - the buffering is shocking , it’s been poor on the fire stick as well

Can’t get Virgin here 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mines not been great. 
Seen a lot of people complaining about it on Twitter.
Pretty poor service,must be even worse for the match going fans.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Well there are very few mods, and they can’t catch everything, so always best to report something that troubles you 👍
		
Click to expand...

I’ve caught it and am in the process of dealing with it, please don’t repeat


----------



## Piece (Dec 30, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah mines not been great.
Seen a lot of people complaining about it on Twitter.
Pretty poor service,must be even worse for the match going fans.
		
Click to expand...

Not a hint of any issue here where I am. Guess it's regional. Anyway, nothing's going on!


----------



## Piece (Dec 30, 2020)

Installed a Nextbase dashcam in my car, after two days of hassle. Now have a warning light that I can't get rid of. 😠


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just seen an advert for Sure deodorant which offers "72 hour protection". What sort of person thinks it's ok to go for three days without a bath or shower? Surely 24 hour protection is the maximum you would need, or possibly in very exceptional circumstances 48 hours. Probably the only situation I can think of where that might be needed would be a weekend at Glastonbury and if you're spending your weekend sitting on a bucket you've probably got more important things to worry about.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I have thought exactly that before. As you say, who are these people not going home for three days at a time!? Where does it end? "Sure For Men - all week long protection!" "Right Guard - only apply four times a year!"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2020)

Piece said:



			Not a hint of any issue here where I am. Guess it's regional. Anyway, nothing's going on!
		
Click to expand...

It’s unwatchable via the Sky Q box , ok on the iphone , picture constantly buffering


----------



## fundy (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s unwatchable via the Sky Q box , ok on the iphone , picture constantly buffering
		
Click to expand...

youre not missing much


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s unwatchable via the Sky Q box , ok on the iphone , picture constantly buffering
		
Click to expand...

I had exactly the same thing yesterday. Watching Prime through the Sky Q box was impossible. Watching it through the TV was fine. Just kept buffering all the time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I had exactly the same thing yesterday. Watching Prime through the Sky Q box was impossible. Watching it through the TV was fine. Just kept buffering all the time.
		
Click to expand...

I think stream via a laptop etc is fine but anytime onto a Telly I just don’t think it works , if they really want to start challenging the others for live sporting events then it has to be seemless - there have been a number of “streaming” attempts to broadcast live sports ( can’t remember the company that took over La Liga etc ) and it’s failed horribly - it won’t last long on Amazon Prime if it stays this way


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 30, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think stream via a laptop etc is fine but anytime onto a Telly I just don’t think it works , if they really want to start challenging the others for live sporting events then it has to be seemless - there have been a number of “streaming” attempts to broadcast live sports ( can’t remember the company that took over La Liga etc ) and it’s failed horribly - it won’t last long on Amazon Prime if it stays this way
		
Click to expand...

Not wishing to make light of your problems but I've had no problems watching it direct on my TV tonight. Using regular Plusnet broadband not fibre. No idea what the problems are but they aren't affecting north Suffolk, or at least not tonight.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 30, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			cut back across the Kings todaywhile walking Rupert, closed for Snow. loads sledging on the course

watched as two kids walked around the pond in front of 18 and preceded to take the red stakes out and chuck every one in the pond, while their Dad just looked on, as i walked past asked him why he a had let his kids do that????

his reply, mind your own business they are not hurting anyone

Click to expand...

just reading that has made me a angry.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			There's no cure for stupid. And if there was the stupid wouldn't take it anyway.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, I have thought exactly that before. As you say, who are these people not going home for three days at a time!? Where does it end? "Sure For Men - all week long protection!" "Right Guard - only apply four times a year!"
		
Click to expand...

I remember growing up in the 40/50s, the full family took turns having a bath [using the same bath water  ] in front of our coal fire.
 A large tin bath filled with god knows how many kettles of hot water that were constantly heated on our coal fire.
 Deodorant


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not wishing to make light of your problems but I've had no problems watching it direct on my TV tonight. Using regular Plusnet broadband not fibre. No idea what the problems are but they aren't affecting north Suffolk, or at least not tonight.
		
Click to expand...

No idea - sometimes it’s fine , others it’s awful with constant buffering , I have high speed fibre as well with any other streaming no issues at all. When it’s fine for me I go on Twitter and see others complaining . I just think we haven’t reached that level of constant high level service for a live streaming sport platform yet - expected it to improve when it moved onto Sky Q .


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 30, 2020)

I tried Amazon .. no picture or it would drop .. very infuriating, can’t be having that at my age.


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2020)

Lewis Hamilton being knighted.


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2020)

Old people and new mobile phones!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 31, 2020)

Dando said:



			Old people and new mobile phones!
		
Click to expand...

Struggling with your new one James?


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Struggling with your new one James? 

Click to expand...

cheeky sod


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2020)

Honours for sports stars when they are still playing and for basically doing something they get paid millions to do


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2020)

Ordered a FJ jacket to be collected in store at a local AG. It got delivered yesterday from the looks of the tracking but I never got a notification from the shop so i didn't go down.
Looks like it's closed now due to us being in Tier 4, so I have an expensive jacket sitting in a locked AG with no way to get it 🙈


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 31, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Honours for sports stars when they are still playing and for basically doing something they get paid millions to do
		
Click to expand...

I've seen this said a few times on SM today. For some reason I don't remember it ever being such a big issue before 🤷


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 31, 2020)

Piece said:



			Not a hint of any issue here where I am. Guess it's regional. Anyway, nothing's going on!
		
Click to expand...

Me neither perfect all game,perfect result as well


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			I've seen this said a few times on SM today. For some reason I don't remember it ever being such a big issue before 🤷
		
Click to expand...

People’s opinions change depending if they like the person 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			I've seen this said a few times on SM today. For some reason I don't remember it ever being such a big issue before 🤷
		
Click to expand...

Have seen it said many times when sports stars get honours when they are still playing the sport - it was the same when they honoured the cricket team in 05 , one got an honour for playing one test


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 31, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have seen it said many times when sports stars get honours when they are still playing the sport - it was the same when they honoured the cricket team in 05 , one got an honour for playing one test
		
Click to expand...

Some of them are nonsense. The 05 Ashes team and Andy Murray for winning 1 tournament. But it's a different thing to acknowledge someone who has just become statistically the best ever at their sport.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Some of them are nonsense. The 05 Ashes team and Andy Murray for winning 1 tournament. But it's a different thing to acknowledge someone who has just become statistically the best ever at their sport.
		
Click to expand...

It’s all the same - they are playing a sport , honour them when they finish and if they go above and beyond what is expected of them as sports stars. The honours are getting more and more devalued- someone getting a knighthood for kicking a ball or driving a car that’s faster than anyone else’s - sorry but not for me


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 31, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Spend a while looking at this story via twitter and there are no end of racists losing their minds over it. Really depressing in this day and age.
		
Click to expand...

It is very depressing. Although there are some complaining it's ruined Brexit for them so there is that positive about it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2020)

Unfortunately the brainless far right idiots in our society just associate him with the militant part of Black Lives Matter and judge him against those idiots that caused trouble in the summer 

It’s also part down to a rise in racist behaviour in the UK ever since the whole leave EU campaign started along with the likes of the EDL , UKIP and Tommy Robinson’s gang - they feel they are justified in what they say


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 31, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unfortunately the brainless far right idiots in our society just associate him with the militant part of Black Lives Matter and judge him against those idiots that caused trouble in the summer

It’s also part down to a rise in racist behaviour in the UK ever since the whole leave EU campaign started along with the likes of the EDL , UKIP and Tommy Robinson’s gang - they feel they are justified in what they say
		
Click to expand...

Works both ways though. 

As has been seen in this thread. It's implied anyone who doesn't agree with him getting the award is called racist.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 31, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Ordered a FJ jacket to be collected in store at a local AG. It got delivered yesterday from the looks of the tracking but I never got a notification from the shop so i didn't go down.
Looks like it's closed now due to us being in Tier 4, so I have an expensive jacket sitting in a locked AG with no way to get it 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Did you order & pay for it online (or on the phone)? If you did, it would be a click & collect item - which is still permissible, even in Tier 4


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Ordered a FJ jacket to be collected in store at a local AG. It got delivered yesterday from the looks of the tracking but I never got a notification from the shop so i didn't go down.
Looks like it's closed now due to us being in Tier 4, so I have an expensive jacket sitting in a locked AG with no way to get it 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Tbf tho you can’t really go anywhere to wear it😂
still frustrating tho.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 31, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Some of them are nonsense. The 05 Ashes team and Andy Murray for winning 1 tournament. But it's a different thing to acknowledge someone who has just become statistically the best ever at their sport.
		
Click to expand...

In the best car. Would he win in the worst? I'd watch that. Otherwise, don't care. I'll never get one, don't deserve one either.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 31, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbf tho you can’t really go anywhere to wear it😂
still frustrating tho.
		
Click to expand...

You can still play golf in tier 4.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2020)

🤦‍♂️Doh 
Apologies Beezerk,definitely frustrating then 😡


----------



## chrisd (Dec 31, 2020)

Lewis Hamilton gets a Knighthood for driving his car as fast as he can but I get 3 points and £60 fine for going 8 mph too fast 😖😖


----------



## cliveb (Dec 31, 2020)

Documentary narrators who try to be like David Attenborough and get it completely wrong.

They all seem to try and impart a sense of gravitas but go way over the top, with lots
.
.
of
.
.
meaningful
.
.
pauses.

Stop it!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Did you order & pay for it online (or on the phone)? If you did, it would be a click & collect item - which is still permissible, even in Tier 4
		
Click to expand...

Ordered online for shop pick up, the branch nearest me where it was sent to has been closed though.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 31, 2020)

Being so bored of isolation that I did some DIY today. You’d think the wife would be pleased


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Being so bored of isolation that I did some DIY today. You’d think the wife would be pleased
		
Click to expand...

Destroy It Yourself never goes down well with the Womenfolk


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 31, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Lewis Hamilton gets a Knighthood for driving his car as fast as he can but I get 3 points and £60 fine for going 8 mph too fast 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

Yes but in a oap scooter that could be deemed reckless 👊


----------



## Slime (Dec 31, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			Some of them are nonsense. The 05 Ashes team and Andy Murray for winning 1 tournament. But it's a different thing to acknowledge someone who has just become *statistically the best ever at their sport.*

Click to expand...

No.
Statistically he is the most successful, not the best.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 31, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Lewis Hamilton gets a Knighthood for driving his car as fast as he can but I get 3 points and £60 fine for going 8 mph too fast 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think those leccy ones went that fast


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hamilton has done way more this year than drive a fast car fast. He is intensely unlikeable, but deserves his honours way more than some random head of a civil service department who has just done his job.

Rashford should get similar, soon, in my view, and again, I am no United fan.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 31, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Ordered online for shop pick up, the branch nearest me where it was sent to has been closed though.
		
Click to expand...

In which thats a bit rough.

I'd be contacting AG (by whatever means I could) to find out how they are going to get it to you, or how you can get hold if it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Works both ways though.

As has been seen in this thread. *It's implied anyone who doesn't agree with him getting the award is called racist.*

Click to expand...

Have I missed some posts ? 

I don’t think anyone on here has done what you suggest unless I have missed something


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 31, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I made soup and baked bread. If the pandemic doesn't end, or at least the golf course open, soon I might accidentally become a functioning adult. 

Click to expand...

I took delivery of a new vacuum cleaner and sorted out the cupboard under the stairs...what's going on??!!

Edit - What's worse is our course is open!


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 31, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have I missed some posts ?

I don’t think anyone on here has done what you suggest unless I have missed something
		
Click to expand...

Oh it was implied. Same as the only positive from it being its ruined brexiters day. 

Tainting them with the same brush.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh it was implied. Same as the only positive from it being its ruined brexiters day.

Tainting them with the same brush.
		
Click to expand...

sorry I can only see the mention about people being racist on Twitter certainly nothing implied towards people on here ?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 31, 2020)

anotherdouble said:



			Yes but in a oap scooter that could be deemed reckless 👊
		
Click to expand...

It had the lights on!


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 31, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh it was implied. Same as the only positive from it being its ruined brexiters day.

Tainting them with the same brush.
		
Click to expand...

If you are referring to my posts, nothing of the sort was implied. But if you wish to take it that way there isn't much I can do about that.

I've seen a few people on Twitter say it has ruined Brexit day for them. Which cheers me up no end.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			In which thats a bit rough.

I'd be contacting AG (by whatever means I could) to find out how they are going to get it to you, or how you can get hold if it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I emailed them earlier but I may give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 31, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			If you are referring to my posts, nothing of the sort was implied. But if you wish to take it that way there isn't much I can do about that.

I've seen a few people on Twitter say it has ruined Brexit day for them. Which cheers me up no end.
		
Click to expand...

I like to point out to them that brexit day was last year ... Been out a year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yes, I emailed them earlier but I may give them a call tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely worth pushing it. Nothing more frustrating than having something sitting there you could use and not being able to get your mitts on it. Surely they can arrange delivery, either from the shop or send another from their main HQ


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 31, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			sorry I can only see the mention about people being racist on Twitter certainly nothing implied towards people on here ?
		
Click to expand...

My point wasn’t that people on here had been accused of being racist. It was that even on here, it is implied by certain posts that those that don’t want Hamilton knighted are racist.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 31, 2020)

BiMGuy said:



			If you are referring to my posts, nothing of the sort was implied. But if you wish to take it that way there isn't much I can do about that.

I've seen a few people on Twitter say it has ruined Brexit day for them. Which cheers me up no end.
		
Click to expand...

I’m happy to take you at your word.


----------



## fundy (Dec 31, 2020)

Fireworks


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2020)

The Ryanair advert


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 31, 2020)

fundy said:



			Fireworks 

Click to expand...

We are so lucky our two aren't affected by them but the number of animals who seriously suffer because of them is awful. Ban them for private use.


----------



## fundy (Dec 31, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We are so lucky our two aren't affected by them but the number of animals who seriously suffer because of them is awful. Ban them for private use.
		
Click to expand...


Poppys never reacted to them before but seems to want to bark at every one tonight! Music turned up to drown them out lol


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 31, 2020)

The taxman reducing my military pension by £200 a month.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 31, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I like to point out to them that brexit day was last year ... Been out a year
		
Click to expand...

Out out now.....


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			The taxman reducing my military pension by £200 a month.
		
Click to expand...

Someone has to make up the shortfall from all the multi million tax dodgers


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Fireworks 

Click to expand...




fundy said:



			Poppys never reacted to them before but seems to want to bark at every one tonight! Music turned up to drown them out lol
		
Click to expand...

This might sound facetious,  but its not,  its a genuine question ...  With modern technology, could there be such things as bluetooth doggy headphones, so they could hear something they like instead?  Could (or would) a dog  tolerate wearing them?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			We are so lucky our two aren't affected by them but the number of animals who seriously suffer because of them is awful. Ban them for private use.
		
Click to expand...

Quite right. There is a pillock two or three streets away who uses them at the slightest excuse. Lord knows how much it costs him. Started on New Year's Eve in the afternoon, then some early evening, and then of course at midnight.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The Ryanair advert 

Click to expand...

I’m glad it’s not just me. Utterly irresponsible, but I expect nothing less from that awful airline.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 1, 2021)

The BBC ruining the midnight celebrations by turning it into a political event.   I was out within 10 minutes.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Poppys never reacted to them before but seems to want to bark at every one tonight! Music turned up to drown them out lol
		
Click to expand...


Had to get up at 4.30am as some idiot set off 2 really loud ones that woke us up and poor old Ted got himself in a right state, he was all caught up in the vertical blinds when i came down.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			The taxman reducing my military pension by £200 a month.
		
Click to expand...

I have to ask....Howso?
Are you earning elsewhere (or perhaps owe them) and that's simply the method of recovery?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 1, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			I have to ask....Howso?
Are you earning elsewhere (or perhaps owe them) and that's simply the method of recovery?
		
Click to expand...

I work also. After a pay rise they were supposed to be changing my tax code so that my normal pay would be adjusted.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 1, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			I work also. After a pay rise they were supposed to be changing my tax code so that my normal pay would be adjusted.
		
Click to expand...

You'll get it back in April, I wouldn't worry too much. If it's urgent harrass the provider to sort it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 1, 2021)

DanFST said:



			You'll get it back in April, I wouldn't worry too much. If it's urgent harrass the provider to sort it.
		
Click to expand...

I think HMRC are doing "next month" real time adjustments to incorrect codings. 
In September I noticed that I was put on a Month One code (so taxing me on that income rather than cumulative over the year) and when I phoned, they had added uncoded income (Dividends from the previous year that weten't yet due to be declared - utter clowns, but thats another rant). 
I asked if I would get a rebate in April and she said no, it will be readjusted the following month and, for once, true to their word it was all adjusted out in October.

According to the advisor, this is to prevent them needing hundreds of staff in April doing adjustments retrospectively. Not sure of thats true but it sounds plausible, if not a little too sensible for HMRC.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			I work also. After a pay rise they were supposed to be changing my tax code so that my normal pay would be adjusted.
		
Click to expand...

As I suspected, income isn't simply from military pension. That was probably the simplest/first source of income that was generated after your tax code was re-calculated - though £200 seems a considerable amount for 1 (or maybe 2?) month/s additional income. Was it a promotion? Does total income push you into the higher tax rate (not already part of your 'normal' tax consideration?). Excuse the 'prying'! Happy for a vague reply! It'll probably be re-calculated (perhaps better/more conveniently) in April.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 1, 2021)

Cheeky banks / building societies 

My friend wants a joint account so explained how our one works with the freebies etc 

Thought I know if she gonna join might aswell do the recommend a person (£100 each) free cash 

"Due to covid we have paused this"

Cheeky .. swear the banks are making the same money regardless .. all the mortgage pausing to "help" people they charged interest


----------



## banjofred (Jan 1, 2021)

I've still got to get off my butt and call the tax folks.....I need a UK nat.insurance number or equiv since I will owe tax for the first time in the UK. I probably only go over the limit by a couple thousand from my American social security. One of the crazy tax weird details. I owe tax in the US for my pension......but tax on my social security in the UK.....hey, it's in the treaty. The good thing is that my wife should be eligible for part of my US social security so will be able to draw some money in another 1.5 years.


----------



## fundy (Jan 1, 2021)

Do it sooner rather than later, end of January is a busy time for HMRC as thats when tax returns are due, not to mention that theyre already too busy administering some of the covid schemes ie SEISS


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 1, 2021)

Johnathan Ashworth. He has been an absolute pain during the last 9 month and has the ability to argue that black is white over anything.

just wish he would give life a break


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 1, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Johnathan Ashworth. He has been an absolute pain during the last 9 month and has the ability to argue that black is white over anything.

just wish he would give life a break
		
Click to expand...

Ignore him he is in a minority.. the opposition are totally irrelevant given the number of seats held.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The BBC ruining the midnight celebrations by turning it into a political event.   I was out within 10 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

9 minutes too long


----------



## Piece (Jan 2, 2021)

Thames Water sending me a water bill late Xmas Eve.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			As I suspected, income isn't simply from military pension. That was probably the simplest/first source of income that was generated after your tax code was re-calculated - though £200 seems a considerable amount for 1 (or maybe 2?) month/s additional income. Was it a promotion? Does total income push you into the higher tax rate (not already part of your 'normal' tax consideration?). Excuse the 'prying'! Happy for a vague reply! It'll probably be re-calculated (perhaps better/more conveniently) in April.
		
Click to expand...

not a promotion. The companys pay scales were all re-aligned and i had a massive pay rise. This happened a year ago and in that time my tax code has changed about 3 times.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 2, 2021)

Wife had a message from NHS test and trace app at 8.20pm yesterday to say she has been in contact with somebody who has tested positive and she should isolate until 23.59 on 1st Jan 2021. Brilliant service 🤣


----------



## Slime (Jan 2, 2021)

Having to climb up a ladder to unblock a gutter, directly above a stone patio.
I hate ladders!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Ste


Slime said:



			Having to climb up a ladder to unblock a gutter, directly above a stone patio.
I hate ladders!
		
Click to expand...

 Steps have to be taken sometimes


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 2, 2021)

The sheer amount of negativity and intolerance.......everywhere.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2021)

Feeling absolutely exhausted. Really wiped out. HID feeling the same. Done my latest lateral flow test for work which is fine. Feel like I could sleep for 12 hours straight.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2021)

New Year is seen as a positive by many but I always feel down at this time of year. Can't help but see another year has flown by and another year closer to death (to quote Pink Floyd). January is the worst month. Have no motivation for anything really. Obviously tier 4 and everything making it ten times worse than other years. 😞


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 2, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Snow. More bloody snow 

Click to expand...

I would have loved some of your snow at Xmas, 4 of my grandchildren have never seen snow and ones 7.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 2, 2021)

New Year and everything to do with it.
I flipping hate it


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2021)

Foxes. So far I’ve had to get up 4 times to calm the dog down and stop him barking


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 3, 2021)

Sending kids to school when our area has a higher rate than London... might as well lock down now and stop the blip coming our way. Sometimes the decisions are painful but they have to be taken .. typical UK issue with the decision making process. 5 minutes consideration is required... not a 48 hr tug of war .. it’s rife in industry as well. Never had time in motorsport it was assess the options and select. But the options were all developed when time was available. I know motorsport it’s not life and death, but frankly speaking there is nothing wrong with erring on the side of caution in this case and not considering one’s media popularity first.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Sending kids to school when our area has a higher rate than London... might as well lock down now and stop the blip coming our way. Sometimes the decisions are painful but they have to be taken .. typical UK issue with the decision making process. 5 minutes consideration is required... not a 48 hr tug of war .. it’s rife in industry as well. Never had time in motorsport it was assess the options and select. But the options were all developed when time was available. I know motorsport it’s not life and death, but frankly speaking there is nothing wrong with erring on the side of caution in this case and not considering one’s media popularity first.
		
Click to expand...

Cancel the euros now. Oh well world cup next year .. this euros can just be a write off

Move the Olympics back another year 

Pause the football season a month or so

Least get the vaccine out a bit


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2021)

Two driving in

People who don't use the slip roads to get up to the correct speed to join the road. Ie the limit on the north circular is 50 .. 30 at the end of the slip road is a bit dangerous

People who slow down approaching green lights


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2021)

Traminator said:



			And then they speed up as the lights go amber, leaving you stuck on red 😡
		
Click to expand...

I don't think this driver was that type lol just a overly careful driver .. which sometimes does more harm than good


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Cancel the euros now. Oh well world cup next year .. this euros can just be a write off

Move the Olympics back another year

Pause the football season a month or so

Least get the vaccine out a bit
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know if it’s an age thing but I no longer have an interest in the olympics, I kind of view them as very selfish self consumed people. I really don’t understand their contribution and then they go on to become respected opinionated people, when they have thrown something or run round a track ... just saying, but I suppose it’s a lot more than some of the professional politicians ... sorry if that upsets a few of you, I didn’t feel this way when I was younger.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I don’t know if it’s an age thing but I no longer have an interest in the olympics, I kind of view them as very selfish self consumed people. I really don’t understand their contribution and then they go on to become respected opinionated people, when they have thrown something or run round a track ... just saying, but I suppose it’s a lot more than some of the professional politicians ... sorry if that upsets a few of you, I didn’t feel this way when I was younger.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh I have zero time for the Olympics

Even when it was in London I had no interest in going 

I'm sure many on here will correct how we are both wrong and it's the most important thing ever


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Tbh I have zero time for the Olympics

Even when it was in London I had no interest in going

I'm sure many on here will correct how we are both wrong and it's the most important thing ever
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am sure I will get put right and your now collateral.... good luck 😉


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2021)

Going to cupboard and finding out you’ve used up the last of your homemade spicy plum chutney


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 3, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			A couple of days ago someone decided to turn on the nearby water turbine.
Bloody thing generates a pulsing hum as well as electricity. it’s usually fine in winter as the windows are shut but there’s a intermittent vibration that’s becoming torture this year.
		
Click to expand...

Turns out I’ve got a blockage in my ear and I’ve got tinnitus.  One point I downloaded a seismograph on my phone to see the vibration that wasn’t there. I’ve been blaming the neighbour for sitting in her car with it ticking over, checking the central heating.

Literally went crazy till I went deaf in one ear then it became clear.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2021)

Gerwyn Price


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Gerwyn Price
		
Click to expand...

As likeable as a dog turd sandwich


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 3, 2021)

Dando said:



			As likeable as a dog turd sandwich
		
Click to expand...

Let me preface this by saying that I know nothing about him, but I'm quite enjoying watching him. I'm not a darts fan so I have no idea what he's like but haven't seen anything so far that makes him unlikeable.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 3, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Gerwyn Price
		
Click to expand...

You’ll have enjoyed watching him miss 9 darts for the world title then.

Still likely to win though


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 3, 2021)

The amount of times 1 team lets me down on an acca is sickening. Twice today (different teams) 

Seriously considering giving up 😢


----------



## 4LEX (Jan 3, 2021)

The "Covid is a hoax" scumbags who turned up at St Thomas's hospital the other night. Ambulances backed up, hospital overrun, nurses on double 14 hours shifts and people dying.

Almost enough to tempt you into driving your Range Rover into them at 100mph and saying 'Car crashes are a hoax"


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2021)

4LEX said:



			The "Covid is a hoax" scumbags who turned up at St Thomas's hospital the other night. Ambulances backed up, hospital overrun, nurses on double 14 hours shifts and people dying.

Almost enough to tempt you into driving your Range Rover into them at 100mph and saying 'Car crashes are a hoax" 

Click to expand...

Na offer them a week on the covid ward with no ppe as they don't need it as its a hoax


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2021)

American Golf with my click and collect item stuck in a closed store. They've replied via Facebook and told me I need to wait until the store reopens which potentially could be months or even never.
Unbelievable!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Car insurance renewal time again .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			American Golf with my click and collect item stuck in a closed store. They've replied via Facebook and told me I need to wait until the store reopens which potentially could be months or even never.
Unbelievable!
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried to return it? Not being daft but have a read of their return policy.

You could say it’s the wrong size or ordered by mistake etc.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Car insurance renewal time again .
		
Click to expand...

Me too, plus service and mot 😖😖


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 4, 2021)

Heading into work tonight knowing there have been around 7000 or 8000 peolple on site today.

Working over Christmas and new year with around 300 people on site is certainly more comforting from a peace of mind point of view!

Infection rates will be going throught the roof I suspect....


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Have you tried to return it? Not being daft but have a read of their return policy.

You could say it’s the wrong size or ordered by mistake etc.
		
Click to expand...

I've asked them to cancel the order and fully refund me, I'm pretty sure I need to call them to sort that out though but I'll await a response first.
Btw how can I claim it is the wrong size? Say I was staring at it through the shop window 😅


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've asked them to cancel the order and fully refund me, I'm pretty sure I need to call them to sort that out though but I'll await a response first.
Btw how can I claim it is the wrong size? Say I was staring at it through the shop window 😅
		
Click to expand...

If it’s clothing just say you got really fat over Christmas while you waited.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			If it’s clothing just say you got really fat over Christmas while you waited.
		
Click to expand...

Just tell the truth then 😋🤣


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just tell the truth then 😋🤣
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. Some of my large t-shirts aren’t very roomy anymore. 

I was a comfortable medium before first lockdown!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've asked them to cancel the order and fully refund me, I'm pretty sure I need to call them to sort that out though but I'll await a response first.
Btw how can I claim it is the wrong size? Say I was staring at it through the shop window 😅
		
Click to expand...

Say you tried a mates on or one in a Pro Shop.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2021)

Wow, American Golf say I cannot have a refund until the item is back at their warehouse despite it already being in one their places if business 😲


----------



## chellie (Jan 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, American Golf say I cannot have a refund until the item is back at their warehouse despite it already being in one their places if business 😲
		
Click to expand...

Did you pay by credit card? Chargeback?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2021)

chellie said:



			Did you pay by credit card? Chargeback?
		
Click to expand...

No it was PayPal.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			No it was PayPal.
		
Click to expand...

Raise a dispute

Goods not received


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Raise a dispute

Goods not received
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's the plan when I get home 🤞


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

Seeing this headline in the times

*Lockdown pups sent packing by families with no time for walkies*


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2021)

Constant leaking of information through journalists rather than when the nation is addressed


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			Seeing this headline in the times

*Lockdown pups sent packing by families with no time for walkies*

Click to expand...

It's a disgrace, but it was always going to happen.


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			Seeing this headline in the times

*Lockdown pups sent packing by families with no time for walkies*

Click to expand...


whats worse is they then sell them on gumtree or similar and the whole process starts again  further down the line they end up in a rescue home or worse


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2021)

old dear next to us getting some herberts in to cut down her Chinese pear tree, its was a 150 year old tree... what a shame


----------



## ADB (Jan 4, 2021)

Cat not been seen since last night - wife getting increasingly frantic...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 4, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Me too, plus service and mot 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

My premium jumped up by £38 a year for the next 5, because of a SP30 offence, plus the £100 fine  .
After searching some comparison sites plus a few others, I'm thinking of going with Swinton Insurance through Money supermarket. 
Works out cheaper than before . 
Anyone had experience with Swinton insurance ?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			My premium jumped up by £38 a year for the next 5, because of a SP30 offence, plus the £100 fine  .
After searching some comparison sites plus a few others, I'm thinking of going with Swinton Insurance through Money supermarket.
Works out cheaper than before .
Anyone had experience with Swinton insurance ?
		
Click to expand...

Mine went up £20,  I did a quick comparison but when all the extras are added it didn't seem worth changing


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 4, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Mine went up £20,  I did a quick comparison but when all the extras are added it didn't seem worth changing
		
Click to expand...

Probably helped because I increased my voluntary excess to £500. Bonus is Swinton's office is only 5 miles away with no Indian call centre


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 4, 2021)

ADB said:



			Cat not been seen since last night - wife getting increasingly frantic...
		
Click to expand...

Hope it returns ok😿


----------



## Slime (Jan 4, 2021)

When did the year 'Twenty Twenty-one' become 'Twenny Twenny-one'?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2021)

'bout free daze ago


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2021)

It kills me watching professional sports continue when everyday people can’t continue theirs.
Covid happening daily in supposedly Covid bubbles where testing is daily.
Professional sportsman taking the urinal and getting infected .
Until everyone is treated the same it will continue to spread.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 4, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Until everyone is treated the same it will continue to spread.
		
Click to expand...

I got called all sorts for suggesting over 65's should have to isolate. If we all get treated the same, can I have my Vaccine before an old person then?


----------



## Piece (Jan 4, 2021)

Yes, Twitter is rife with opinionated “experts“ that have the definitive, non-negotiable answer within 280 characters.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I got called all sorts for suggesting over 65's should have to isolate. If we all get treated the same, can I have my Vaccine before an old person then?
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can if your a front line worker.
P/L players are not.
Obviously not enough vaccines available yet for everyone


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Should  the football season be suspended for a while or even cancelled


----------



## sunshine (Jan 5, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			It kills me watching professional sports continue when everyday people can’t continue theirs.
Covid happening daily in supposedly Covid bubbles where testing is daily.
Professional sportsman taking the urinal and getting infected .
Until everyone is treated the same it will continue to spread.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously professional sport was suspended last year, and I'm sure a similar pause is being considered now. As usual a bunch of premier leagues players will do whatever they want - which sets a terrible example to the country.

On the other hand, young fit sportsmen can handle a bit of COVID. As long as they isolate maybe it's ok to keep sport going to keep us entertained.

I also think the definition of elite sport is very generous. Non-league football and even the Women's championship is considered elite, which is comical.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 5, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			It kills me watching professional sports continue when everyday people can’t continue theirs.
Covid happening daily in supposedly Covid bubbles where testing is daily.
Professional sportsman taking the urinal and getting infected .
Until everyone is treated the same it will continue to spread.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that but also see the other side of things. A lockdown in the winter is very different to the last one where we had sunshine for much of it. People could enjoy their gardens, found it easier to motivate to exercise etc whereas now many people are going to be stuck in their homes with little to do. Live sport does provide a distraction from that and so does have a benefit to the public as a whole. That said, it would be easier to gain wider support from the general public if some matches were put on free to air like last time. 

I don't like that a professional sports are being treated differently but I can see the benefit of live sport to the section of the community.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2021)

sunshine said:



			On the other hand, young fit sportsmen can handle a bit of COVID. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously..??
Try telling that to the Newcastle Captain.
Next you'll be saying that children can't get it...


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2021)

Naga Munchetty replacing Emma Barnett on the Radio 5 10am show, awful presenter.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 5, 2021)

People going out of their way to try and find loopholes and excuses to avoid the lockdown.
Media types doing the same thing to stir up trouble.
"Celebrities" thinking the rules do not apply to them.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Seriously..??
Try telling that to the Newcastle Captain.
Next you'll be saying that children can't get it...
		
Click to expand...

It's all part of the plan for premier league herd immunity.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 5, 2021)

How not a day goes past at the moment without one group or another being on the news stating that they should be up the list to get the vaccine. Don't think about whether you think you deserve it now, think about who is not going to get it now if you are bumped up the queue and then see if you feel the same way.


----------



## Junior (Jan 5, 2021)

The political Journalists / the political media in general. 

Complain that there hasn't been a lockdown, now complaining when there is one. 

Im no fan of the way the government are handling this but the negativity and persistent complaining is draining.   Im not watching or reading any political news for 6 weeks.


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People going out of their way to try and find loopholes and excuses to avoid the lockdown.
Media types doing the same thing to stir up trouble.
"Celebrities" thinking the rules do not apply to them.
		
Click to expand...

Pies moron jetted off to Antigua over crimbo yet is the first to kick off if anyone steps outside without a hazmat suit on.
When you call him out on it on social media he blocks you


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			How not a day goes past at the moment without one group or another being on the news stating that they should be up the list to get the vaccine. Don't think about whether you think you deserve it now, think about who is not going to get it now if you are bumped up the queue and then see if you feel the same way.
		
Click to expand...

Logically speaking I would rather they vaccinate all the at-risk people - anyone we're supposedly protecting by being locked down repeatedly so we don't have to do it anymore! If healthy people are hogging the vaccines we'll only be locked down for longer won't we?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Logically speaking I would rather they vaccinate all the at-risk people - anyone we're supposedly protecting by being locked down repeatedly so we don't have to do it anymore! If healthy people are hogging the vaccines we'll only be locked down for longer won't we? 

Click to expand...

It has been pretty clear that those at most risk get first call on the vaccine and that makes sense. The issue is that there now seems to be a trend of every group and profession arguing that they are at risk and 'on the front line' and so should be bumped up the queue.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			To be honest, car insurance is car insurance.
Swindon are part of a massive insurance group so the chances of them going pop are remot


Pies moron jetted off to Antigua over crimbo yet is the first to kick off if anyone steps outside without a hazmat suit on.
When you call him out on it on social media he blocks you
		
Click to expand...

Thing is that, unless you live in a tier that banned foreign travel, a trip to Antigua was perfectly allowable. You need to only have a clear covid test dated within 7 days of your arrival (my favorite destination, watch jealously as Americans on a few facebook group who are all heading there despite the state of Covid in the US). I was more shocked by his son being one of the people doing a midnight dash out of London to his place before Tier 4 kicked in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 5, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			My premium jumped up by £38 a year for the next 5, because of a SP30 offence, plus the £100 fine  .
After searching some comparison sites plus a few others, I'm thinking of going with Swinton Insurance through Money supermarket.
Works out cheaper than before .
Anyone had experience with Swinton insurance ?
		
Click to expand...

We use Swinton for our House & Contents insurance - renewal in couple of weeks time - renewal premium is £5 less than last years premium so I'll just stick with them.  I usually can't be bothered hunting around doing like-4-like comparisons if premium stays about the same.

We've used them for car insurance in the past and never had any issues or problems - but our claims record for the past 25yrs is very sparse.


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Thing is that, unless you live in a tier that banned foreign travel, a trip to Antigua was perfectly allowable. You need to only have a clear covid test dated within 7 days of your arrival (my favorite destination, watch jealously as Americans on a few facebook group who are all heading there despite the state of Covid in the US). I was more shocked by his son being one of the people doing a midnight dash out of London to his place before Tier 4 kicked in.
		
Click to expand...

Pies lives in London so wasn't allowed to travel


----------



## GB72 (Jan 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			Pies lives in London so wasn't allowed to travel
		
Click to expand...

I always assumed that he lived away from London, hence the story about his son heading to his place to escape Tier 4. Shows how wrong I can be.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			Pies moron jetted off to Antigua over crimbo yet is the first to kick off if anyone steps outside without a hazmat suit on.
When you call him out on it on social media he blocks you
		
Click to expand...


He is beyond being a random irritation.   He needs his own category.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 5, 2021)

Junior said:



			The political Journalists / the political media in general.

Complain that there hasn't been a lockdown, now complaining when there is one.

Im no fan of the way the government are handling this but the negativity and persistent complaining is draining.   Im not watching or reading any political news for 6 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

 They love spin and prey on it.
To be honest everyone is sick of listening to doom and gloom news, so they have to beef it up a bit.
The amount of crap spouted about by media and politicians is alarming.
Some MP 2 days ago said”we won’t be going into a 3rd lockdown,24 hrs later we are.
I’m with you mate 6 weeks off would definitely help with your mental state.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 5, 2021)

Certain media outlets reporting empty shelfs and panic buying 

Which in turn causes panic buying

Idiots


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 5, 2021)

Journalists who don't ask one question at a press briefing but about four at once.   And all of them designed to try to embarrass rather than get proper answers.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 5, 2021)

Bit of a nuanced moan today. I'm reading the Last Stand of Payne Stewart by Kevin Robbins and in it he refers to the great Peter Thomson as 'Peter Thompson.' This lazy writing has really irked me. I know no book is without mistakes but spelling Thomson's name with the extra p is a lot different than missing out a letter. It requires extra typing and, for me, shows a lack of knowledge of the game's history in making such an error. I have pondered whether the same mistake would have been made had Thomson been American rather than Australian.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Bit of a nuanced moan today. I'm reading the Last Stand of Payne Stewart by Kevin Robbins and in it he refers to the great Peter Thomson as 'Peter Thompson.' This lazy writing has really irked me. I know no book is without mistakes but spelling Thomson's name with the extra p is a lot different than missing out a letter. It requires extra typing and, for me, shows a lack of knowledge of the game's history in making such an error. I have pondered whether the same mistake would have been made had Thomson been American rather than Australian.
		
Click to expand...

Who the hell is Peter Thom(p)son??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2021)

The commentator (Darren Bent) defending sergioReguilon over his breach of the Covid Regs; "Listen, we know he made a mistake."

No. He. Did. Not.  He, and the others involved, knew full well what they were but decided that they didn't apply to him and that he could do what the hell he liked.  Please spare us the mistake bull.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 5, 2021)

Every interviewee and presenter on the news tonight NOT wearing a mask. So what if you can't read their lips, put the subtitles on. How do we expect everyone to follow the rules when those on tv and asking questions don't?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The commentator (Darren Bent) defending sergioReguilon over his breach of the Covid Regs; "Listen, we know he made a mistake."

No. He. Did. Not.  He, and the others involved, knew full well what they were but decided that they didn't apply to him and that he could do what the hell he liked.  Please spare us the mistake bull. 



Click to expand...

Punish his (and the others ) teams with points deductions, then see if they carry on ignoring what we all have to obey.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 5, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Punish his (and the others ) teams with points deductions, then see if they carry on ignoring what we all have to obey.
		
Click to expand...


And then crucifixtion - first offence.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2021)

VAR again.


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			VAR again.  

Click to expand...


assume you mean the disallowed goal not the red card?

Dean was his usual awful self thats for sure


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			assume you mean the disallowed goal not the red card?

Dean was his usual awful self thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what he means - goal was correctly disallowed and DaSilva was correctly sent off.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			assume you mean the disallowed goal not the red card?

Dean was his usual awful self thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise the red card was a VAR job (it was on in the background without sound as we were doing a Zoom quiz)), was referring to the stray knee hair that passed the back of the Spurs player's boot.


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Didn't realise the red card was a VAR job (it was on in the background without sound as we were doing a Zoom quiz)), was referring to the stray knee hair that passed the back of the Spurs player's boot.
		
Click to expand...

Mike Dean waved play on lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not sure what he means - goal was correctly disallowed and DaSilva was correctly sent off. 

Click to expand...

Was it?  Given the frame count there's more than enough latitude for error that he could have been onside.

I'm trying to think who the poster is on here that doesn't think we should be drawing lines for offsides on VAR decisions...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Was it?  Given the frame count there's more than enough latitude for error that he could have been onside.

I'm trying to think who the poster is on here that doesn't think we should be drawing lines for offsides on VAR decisions...
		
Click to expand...




Not sure what lines they use these days


----------



## woofers (Jan 5, 2021)

Thinking there was a football thread for these “discussions” ....


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Was it?  Given the frame count there's more than enough latitude for error that he could have been onside.

I'm trying to think who the poster is on here that doesn't think we should be drawing lines for offsides on VAR decisions...
		
Click to expand...

Well that it why I thought it was correct - without any lines he looked clearly offside to me. But we'd better not get started in here as it's the wrong thread anyway.


----------



## Crow (Jan 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Who the hell is Peter Thom(p)son?? 

Click to expand...

Five times Open Champion and has his name on some great clubs including several models for Dunlop, have a couple myself of course.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Who the hell is Peter Thom(p)son?? 

Click to expand...

Further to Crow, not only did Peter Thomson win the Open five times, he won four of them in the space of five years.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2021)

woofers said:



			Thinking there was a football thread for these “discussions” ....
		
Click to expand...

It's an irritations thread and it's an irritation, so it's in the right thread.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Who the hell is Peter Thom(p)son?? 

Click to expand...

We have a post about lazy research followed by a post with absolutely no research.

A quick google would have given you an idea as to how important he was to the game and at the same time avoiding the embarrassment of looking like an uninformed oik 👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 6, 2021)

woofers said:



			Thinking there was a football thread for these “discussions” ....
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			It's an irritations thread and it's an irritation, so it's in the right thread. 

Click to expand...

Fair doos about the initial irritation , but the subsequent posts really should have been on the footy thread 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We have a post about lazy research followed by a post with absolutely no research.

A quick google would have given you an idea as to how important he was to the game and at the same time avoiding the embarrassment of looking like an uninformed oik 👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 6, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fair doos about the initial irritation , but the subsequent posts really should have been on the footy thread 👍
		
Click to expand...

With respect Phil, as the football thread tends to be one big irritation, I try to avoid it, hence the post here. 

And last night’s game was a league cup semi final, so the Premier League thread was not the correct place for it 😉


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 6, 2021)

Second day back at school for the boy. And his work today is..... 

Write a story. That's it! 

We are tempted to send him to school tomorrow so they can deal with him when he gets bored of doing the rubbish they are setting him.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			With respect Phil, as the football thread tends to be one big irritation, I try to avoid it, hence the post here.

And last night’s game was a league cup semi final, so the Premier League thread was not the correct place for it 😉
		
Click to expand...

Ha mere details 😂


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 6, 2021)

Greedy Irresponsible people breeding dogs just to cash in, with no thought for the animals wellbeing.


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Greedy Irresponsible people breeding dogs just to cash in, with no thought for the animals wellbeing.
		
Click to expand...

i noticed this as well.

when we got our cockapoo in 2017 they were £700-£1000. Now you cant get one for less than £2500


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 6, 2021)

The cat that has taken residence in my greenhouse. He's been there for two weeks. He is sleeping in the bed that is supposed to be for my own cat during inclement weather. He sleeps in there all day and overnight. Stupid thing is, he only lives three streets away and still goes home for his meals.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Printer refuses to print but doesn’t give an explanation... usual IT rubbish, it’s connected there is paper, there is ink but still the lazy piece of @@@@ cannot get on with the job. 
It will probably print it out at some random point of the day.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Story in the news today, a call for children to be allowed to play together as much as they like and have as much contact with each other as possible during lockdown. So, cannot group together in schools to prevent spread but can con group together to play. Not getting the logic there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm drowning under a sea of paper and mindless details for export shipments. My head hurts. I'm shipping one small box to Portugal and TNT shipping now prints off 9 pages of documents to go with it. A shipment to France today needs so much detail going on its invoice that what would have been 1 page in December now fills 3 pages. 

Remember, no tariffs are being added, this is just job creation for beauracrats. The amount of paper that will be used and wasted is phenomenal and an absolute scandal. We live in a paperless era except in the world of customs across the globe. Add in the time spent on something that adds no value  (this is not an emoji, it is a selfie I have just taken)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 6, 2021)

Nobody getting irritated by the “Unpopular Golfing Opinions“ Thread going off topic to discuss religion.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm drowning under a sea of paper and mindless details for export shipments. My head hurts. I'm shipping one small box to Portugal and TNT shipping now prints off 9 pages of documents to go with it. A shipment to France today needs so much detail going on its invoice that what would have been 1 page in December now fills 3 pages.

Remember, no tariffs are being added, this is just job creation for beauracrats. The amount of paper that will be used and wasted is phenomenal and an absolute scandal. We live in a paperless era except in the world of customs across the globe. Add in the time spent on something that adds no value  (this is not an emoji, it is a selfie I have just taken)
		
Click to expand...

Think you will find we can clean it up our side but no one is interested the other side. 
Welcome to the future reality.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 6, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Printer refuses to print but doesn’t give an explanation... usual IT rubbish, it’s connected there is paper, there is ink but still the lazy piece of @@@@ cannot get on with the job.
It will probably print it out at some random point of the day.
		
Click to expand...

Probably 4 copies...


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 6, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Nobody getting irritated by the “Unpopular Golfing Opinions“ Thread going off topic to discuss religion.

Click to expand...

Sorry might have help get that fire started but hey ho life goes on


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Probably 4 copies...
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully not the Mac wizz deleted the extra jobs.. but she still could not explain why the damn thing did not do it’s job. 
Several hard resets and nearly got to a full on software replacement download and set up .. it eventually did work.
software and Bluetooth/wireless should be no where near primary safety functions they are not reliable enough.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 6, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Nobody getting irritated by the “Unpopular Golfing Opinions“ Thread going off topic to discuss religion.

Click to expand...

It has been a brilliant thread but apart from your point too many also drifted off the actual heading which was a shame. A good start to the year from it though.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 6, 2021)

Someone at work, who shall remain nameless, worked the Christmas stock take (all 3 days) in close proximity to someone who has since gone down with covid. They were told on Monday that this person has covid, and have completely ignored it, no isolation, no quarantine, zip.
There is no one to report this to, it is what it is. Luckily I am working from home, and will be for the foreseeable.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Thankfully not the Mac wizz deleted the extra jobs.. but she still could not explain why the damn thing did not do it’s job.
Several hard resets and nearly got to a full on software replacement download and set up .. it eventually did work.
software and Bluetooth/wireless should be no where near primary safety functions they are not reliable enough.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it needs reprogramming with a very large axe...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			i noticed this as well.

when we got our cockapoo in 2017 they were £700-£1000. Now you cant get one for less than £2500
		
Click to expand...

Rupert was about £900 and his father /sire was a best in breed crafts winner, so he was top end cost wise, puppys are now going upwards for £3500.
was a report on one of the GSp groups of a breeder not hip scoring the bitch or the male and to make matter worse, it will be her 2nd litter in a year and they are asking £5K for the pups. staggering


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2021)

Even more reason (as if theyre needed) to get a rescue dog imho


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Even more reason (as if theyre needed) to get a rescue dog imho
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree, Kayleigh and Balrick were both Rescues


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 6, 2021)

Slight random irritation but sympathetic at same time 

Had a minor procedure booked for November.. they had to cancel as Dr got track and traced that was annoying.. day before 

This time it's booked for next week but Dr has covid 

Annoying yes but that poor Dr. Hopefully he recovers fast .. not just for my selfish reasons lol


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It has been a brilliant thread but apart from your point too many also drifted off the actual heading which was a shame. A good start to the year from it though.
		
Click to expand...




harpo_72 said:



			Sorry might have help get that fire started but hey ho life goes on
		
Click to expand...

Tbh it was just a bit tongue in cheek, it could of gone in the “gladden your heart” thread as it makes me smile that as soon as Football is mentioned in any thread outside the PL one, certain posters jump on it like a tramp on chips.

And religion is only brought in to as many threads as he can by one person.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Tbh it was just a bit tongue in cheek, it could of gone in the “gladden your heart” thread as it makes me smile that as soon as Football is mentioned in any thread outside the PL one, certain posters jump on it like a tramp on chips.

And religion is only brought in to as many threads as he can by one person.

Click to expand...

Well, he does move in mysterious ways....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Well, he does move in mysterious ways....

Click to expand...


Friend of mine used that phrase on a music podcast the other day but followed it up with "but not as mysterious as the two guitarists from Fine Young Cannibals".   OK maybe you had to be there but 80s music fans will get this one.


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2021)

Out of the 4 vape pens I bought either side of Xmas, 3 have stopped working already


----------



## GB72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			Out of the 4 vape pens I bought either side of Xmas, 3 have stopped working already
		
Click to expand...

If you need any advice on the good ones to get, DM me and I can help. Been vaping for years now and know a bit.


----------



## Pants (Jan 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			Out of the 4 vape pens I bought either side of Xmas, 3 have stopped working already
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they are trying to tell you something?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 6, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Tbh it was just a bit tongue in cheek, it could of gone in the “gladden your heart” thread as it makes me smile that *as soon as Football is mentioned in any thread outside the PL one, certain posters jump on it like a tramp on chips.*

And religion is only brought in to as many threads as he can by one person.

Click to expand...

Yup, they love to moderate the threads  but were nowhere to be seen when MikeH asked for more Mods.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yup, they love to moderate the threads  but were nowhere to be seen when MikeH asked for more Mods. 

Click to expand...

They also seem to be against Football at an unhealthy level, maybe they were the last to be picked at school.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Sounds like it needs reprogramming with a very large axe...
		
Click to expand...

One does like a bit of manual correction of electronic/software stupidity.. that is after giving it a stern talking to and then telling the IT gods “jobs” he wasn’t that great and calling Gates a sanctimonious hypocrite who can go boil is head


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Letter from the electric supplier saying no power next Thursday from 7am till 14:00. 
Will bill them for 7hrs work then .. ! We are in lock down and they should be looking at alternative solutions. Bit heavy handed approach!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 6, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			They also seem to be against Football at an unhealthy level, maybe they were the last to be picked at school.

Click to expand...

That's twice you've used the F word, you'll get Fraggered (if you don't get woofered first  )


----------



## sunshine (Jan 6, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Nobody getting irritated by the “Unpopular Golfing Opinions“ Thread going off topic to discuss religion.

Click to expand...

To be fair, 90% of the posts on that thread are off topic. Majority of people didn't seem to understand the concept (and a great one it was too!).


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2021)

New members who don’t introduce themselves!
Not that I’m picking on anyone in particular @Steve Wilkes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2021)

The masses mingling around Reading town centre. Nothing of note is open. Why are you out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2021)

The Orange idiot causing a full scale riot in Washington- something needs to be done about him


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Orange idiot causing a full scale riot in Washington- something needs to be done about him
		
Click to expand...

can i add the dumb tweet that theres a minor scuffle going on by the supposed head journo at the Beeb


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			can i add the dumb tweet that theres a minor scuffle going on by the supposed head journo at the Beeb
		
Click to expand...

They are apparently firing shots in the chambers !! 

Defence Department refusing to deploy the National Guard 

If there is a bunch that need to catch Covid as a punishment it’s them


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are apparently firing shots in the chambers !!

Defence Department refusing to deploy the National Guard

If there is a bunch that need to catch Covid as a punishment it’s them
		
Click to expand...

sadly theres also rumoured a woman has been shot and stretchered out being given CPR 

the instigator is reportedly eating in the White House dining room having promised to "march to the Capitol with them"


Going to get worse before it gets better


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			sadly theres also rumoured a woman has been shot and stretchered out being given CPR 

the instigator is reportedly eating in the White House dining room having promised to "march to the Capitol with them"


Going to get worse before it gets better
		
Click to expand...

He prob is that stupid and closed off he doesn’t realise 

Hope it’s not true


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2021)

Kaz said:



			That's not a rumour - it was shown live on one of the US networks.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 4LEX (Jan 6, 2021)

Instragram influencers being allowed to jet off on holiday for non essential work, while the rest of us are in lockdown 

Why should we follow the rules if Boris is letting these nomarks fly off so they can take a pic of themselves in a bikini in Mexico or Dubai?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 6, 2021)

Netflix going up £2 a month .. new content apparently .. how many new customers did you get in lockdown?

Disney plus the same .. 

However thats cheeky 16% for netflix 33% for Disney .. but Disney is mainly on stuff they have made millions on over the years


----------



## Slime (Jan 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Even more reason (as if theyre needed) to get a rescue dog imho
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame I can only 'like' this post once.
It's absolutely bob on.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2021)

sunshine said:



			To be fair, 90% of the posts on that thread are off topic. Majority of people didn't seem to understand the concept (and a great one it was too!).
		
Click to expand...

That is my irritation... it is a great thread but too many people took it to mean 'post something provocative about golf' rather than something you actually believe.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 6, 2021)

Guys
Cmon no political posts please
👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 6, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guys
Cmon no political posts please
👍
		
Click to expand...

Constant political posts in the Corona thread met with not an eyelid batted. 
The Riots thread wasn't about the politics, rather the actions and the personalities.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2021)

Is it that level now where even mentioning a figure in the news is classed as politics ? 

It’s news , it’s people being shot, it’s a riot - and we can’t discuss it ? 

The corona virus thread is full of posts of political nature yet still stands 

The riots is a news item and it was posted with zero political stances


----------



## GB72 (Jan 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Netflix going up £2 a month .. new content apparently .. how many new customers did you get in lockdown?

Disney plus the same ..

However thats cheeky 16% for netflix 33% for Disney .. but Disney is mainly on stuff they have made millions on over the years
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to Disney they are bringing in all the series from Star as we now.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it that level now where even mentioning a figure in the news is classed as politics ?

It’s news , it’s people being shot, it’s a riot - and we can’t discuss it ?

The corona virus thread is full of posts of political nature yet still stands

*The riots is a news item and it was posted with zero political stances*

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			The Orange idiot causing a full scale riot in Washington- something needs to be done about him
		
Click to expand...

obviously nothing political about your post

Back in yer box please


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 6, 2021)

Yep we are lucky as we have been away in Tenerife since December.

However EasyJet changed our flight home yesterday which meant I re arranged everything. Today they changed everything again with no more flights for January after Saturday. We had the best hotels booked at the end of our trip but are going Home tomorrow.

We have been lucky to be away for some time but not looking forward to facing COVID again.

On a positive note Lord T there may still be some mince pies in the shops left and only need to self isolate for 10 days!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 6, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			obviously nothing political about your post

Back in yer box please
		
Click to expand...

So basically any post that indicates or mentions a politician is, by it's very nature, political? Is that right? Because other than a vague reference to someone that has an orange face, there is nothing political there unless you *want* to read it that way.

Better get on that Covid thread. 

Give your heid a wobble man.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2021)

Hermes losing a parcel twice now 😡🤬


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 6, 2021)

GB72 said:



			To be fair to Disney they are bringing in all the series from Star as we now.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst this is true they already had the cash there to make it and had more subscriptions from lockdown 

Netflix you can understand more and broad load of people interested 

Disney plus is more a niche market .. unless u like Disney films, or star wars marvel etc 

I'll keep as daughter just getting into Disney so worth it

For me it's jumped £50 a year to £80 as I got the £50 first year deal


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			obviously nothing political about your post

Back in yer box please
		
Click to expand...

What political about what I posted ? 

He has incited a riot ? The post was about his actions and what has happened because of what he has said - no political leanings at all ?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What political about what I posted ? 

He has incited a riot ? The post was about his actions and what has happened because of what he has said - no political leanings at all ?
		
Click to expand...

Can't even discuss news now.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Can't even discuss news now.
		
Click to expand...

Was going to suggest it safe to maybe talk about old episodes of Trumpton, but then I realised the very inference in the title and was there not a Mayor of the god forsaken place?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 6, 2021)

Whats political about the antics of a golfer making the news?

Surely allowed to discuss this on a golfing forum as he is bringing the game into disrepute.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Jan 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			New members who don’t introduce themselves!
Not that I’m picking on anyone in particular @Steve Wilkes

Click to expand...

is there a special way of doing this


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hermes losing a parcel twice now 😡🤬
		
Click to expand...

Are those emojis orange? 🤣🤣🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			is there a special way of doing this
		
Click to expand...

just start a new thread in “the lounge” section mate 
we’d love to hear your views on brexit, trump, white socks and  overrated Kent links courses* 

*only kidding about the first 2 as the forum police don’t allow political discussions - it gets a bit heated


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 7, 2021)

Being awake at this hour with a daughter that won’t sleep!

She only gets away with it as she is so cute


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Being awake at this hour with a daughter that won’t sleep!

She only gets away with it as she is so cute
		
Click to expand...

What's my excuse then..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			Are those emojis orange? 🤣🤣🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

😡😡

Even worse I have had an email from Amazon asking me to rate my purchase 

Would be great for it to arrive to be rated


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 7, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			😡😡

Even worse I have had an email from Amazon asking me to rate my purchase

Would be great for it to arrive to be rated
		
Click to expand...


Just do what a lot of reviewers seem to do, give it five stars and say you haven't opened it or had a chance to use it yet


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 7, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Was going to suggest it safe to maybe talk about old episodes of Trumpton, but then I realised the very inference in the title and was there not a Mayor of the god forsaken place?
		
Click to expand...

All the members of the Fire Brigade were white and probably very middle class.   And there was definitely nepotism involved as Pugh got his brother a job there.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 7, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just do what a lot of reviewers seem to do, give it five stars and say you haven't opened it or had a chance to use it yet

Click to expand...

Have you seen the review about Veet? Absolutely comical- a general misuse made up story would be good


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 7, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			All the members of the Fire Brigade were white and probably very middle class.   And there was definitely nepotism involved as Pugh got his brother a job there.
		
Click to expand...

True reflection of life in the 60-70s then


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			All the members of the Fire Brigade were white and probably very middle class.   And there was definitely nepotism involved as Pugh got his brother a job there.
		
Click to expand...

What's so special about  Barney Mcgrew that he gets a full name check.?
Implies he's a troublemaker ..


----------



## Dando (Jan 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			What's my excuse then..

Click to expand...

you've peed the bed again?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 7, 2021)

Chris Hopson - sycophantic slopey-shouldered so and so - makes my skin crawl and blood boil in equal measure!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 7, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Was going to suggest it safe to maybe talk about old episodes of Trumpton, but then I realised the very inference in the title and was there not a Mayor of the god forsaken place?
		
Click to expand...


this classic seems quite appropriate

Someone get a message through to Captain Snort
That they’d better start assembling the boys from the fort
And keep Mrs Honeyman right out of sight
‘Cos there’s gonna be a riot down in Trumpton tonight


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 7, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			this classic seems quite appropriate

Someone get a message through to Captain Snort
That they’d better start assembling the boys from the fort
And keep Mrs Honeyman right out of sight
‘Cos there’s gonna be a riot down in Trumpton tonight






Click to expand...

Dear lord, what have I started? 😁😁


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 7, 2021)

Trumpton in 2021.   Priceless - totally politically incorrect.


----------



## Dando (Jan 7, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:








Trumpton in 2021.   Priceless - totally politically incorrect.
		
Click to expand...

I like the renamed fire brigade


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 7, 2021)

Randomly irritated that we, apparently, cannot comment on the disgraceful events last night in Washington yet the online version of GM can run a piece on the President that would fail the mods' test. 

Not only that but GM are soliciting responses and debate.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 7, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Randomly irritated that we, apparently, cannot comment on the disgraceful events last night in Washington yet the online version of GM can run a piece on the President that would fail the mods' test.

Not only that but GM are soliciting responses and debate.
		
Click to expand...

Add to that irritation the stupidity of the question in the article for me; would the events of last night reduce your desire to play a famous Trump branded course?  If they don't know your starting position, how can they glean anything useful.

The disgraceful events of last night have not reduced my desire to play a Trump branded course, because I wouldn't knowingly give the orange buffoon a cent of my money on principle.  Same as we refused to holiday in the USA whilst he was President.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 7, 2021)

People who have 'read receipt' requests on every one of their emails. No I'm not tell you I've read it as then you'll be expecting an answer - you can sod off and wait in mystery.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 7, 2021)

People who want to argue about politics. And I chose “argue” because that’s all it ever becomes because we’re too stupid/stubborn to keep it as a discussion 

It’s a cornucopia


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			this classic seems quite appropriate

Someone get a message through to Captain Snort
That they’d better start assembling the boys from the fort
And keep Mrs Honeyman right out of sight
‘Cos there’s gonna be a riot down in Trumpton tonight






Click to expand...

Thought the full lyrics needed airing. Brilliant work

No! Oh oh oh!
Elevate!
Unemployment’s rising in the Chigley end of town
And it’s spreading like pneumonia
Doesn’t look like going down
There’s trouble at the fire station someone’s had the sack
And the lads are going to launch a scheme get rid of Captain Flack
Tell PC McGarry to get himself a mate
And arm themselves with CS gas
They’re gonna be out late
We’ve had Cant conformism since 1966
And now subversion’s in the air in the shape of flying bricks
Someone get a message through to Captain Snort
That they’d better start assembling the boys from the fort
And keep Mrs Honeyman right out of sight
‘Cos there’s gonna be a riot down in Trumpton tonight
All this aristocracy has really got to stop
We can overthrow the surgery and kidnap Dr Mopp
And Chippy Minton’s Socialists could storm the Market Square
And make plans to assassinate our autocratic Mayor
Windy Militant leads his Basque-like corn grinders to war
With windmill sails and bombs with nails they smash the town hall door
But Snorty and his boys arrive with one big erstwhile crew
Whereupon they bring about a military coup
Someone get a message through to Captain Snort
That they’d better start assembling the boys from the fort
And keep Mrs Honeyman right out of sight
‘Cos there’s gonna be a riot down in Trumpton tonight
Oh, someone get a message through to Captain Snort
That they’d better start assembling the boys from the fort
And keep Mrs Honeyman right out of sight


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add to that irritation the stupidity of the question in the article for me; would the events of last night reduce your desire to play a famous Trump branded course?  If they don't know your starting position, how can they glean anything useful.

The disgraceful events of last night have not reduced my desire to play a Trump branded course, because I wouldn't knowingly give the orange buffoon a cent of my money on principle.  Same as we refused to holiday in the USA whilst he was President.
		
Click to expand...

There is also this one as well 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347241678676090880
Thankfully I don’t expect he will ever get The Open at Turnberry- that bridge has been burned 

It’s fairly split in regards the will you play on his course- it wouldn’t surprise me if he sold a number of the ones in the UK 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347077125409550341


----------



## Neilds (Jan 8, 2021)

*Fury of golfers as they are banned from the links under lockdown rules... but anglers get green light to carry on fishing*

Story in the press today. The government has decreed that fishing is exercise so therefore is allowed during lockdown. Not sure how that works 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 8, 2021)

seeing Jamiroquai and the Village People taking part in the Riot in the Capitol Building


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 8, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			seeing Jamiroquai and the Village People taking part in the Riot in the Capitol Building
		
Click to expand...

Hey young man.  There's no need to feel down.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 8, 2021)

The first rumblings of football clubs stating that their players and staff should be vaccinated now to save all the money wasted on testing (which they are playing politics with by stating it could be donated to the NHS). If you are saying that you cannot proceed to play matches safely without being vaccinated, shut down football until it is safe to do so.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 8, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The first rumblings of football clubs stating that their players and staff should be vaccinated now to save all the money wasted on testing (which they are playing politics with by stating it could be donated to the NHS). If you are saying that you cannot proceed to play matches safely without being vaccinated, shut down football until it is safe to do so.
		
Click to expand...

TBH just shut down football 👍


----------



## Captainron (Jan 8, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Hey young man.  There's no need to feel down.
		
Click to expand...

Young man. Pick yourself off the ground.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 8, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			TBH just shut down football 👍
		
Click to expand...

No football is OK.  That soccer thing can go though


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 8, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Young man. Pick yourself off the ground.
		
Click to expand...

But I can't go to the YMCA as it's closed.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 8, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			But I can't go to the YMCA as it's closed.
		
Click to expand...

Join the Navy


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 8, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The first rumblings of football clubs stating that their players and staff should be vaccinated now to save all the money wasted on testing (which they are playing politics with by stating it could be donated to the NHS). If you are saying that you cannot proceed to play matches safely without being vaccinated, shut down football until it is safe to do so.
		
Click to expand...

It was only a couple of weeks ago that the pundits and clubs were complaining that crowds were not allowed back in stadiums as they had clearly shown how Covid safe the stadiums are! The same pundits are now suggesting a circuit break should be implemented owing to the number of positive cases at clubs.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 8, 2021)

RIP Griff, the most freindlist  dog you could ever wish to meet. 
Been with us for 11 year, a black lab, bearded bits of pieces dog who we rescued after the Christchurch earthquake. 😢


----------



## Captainron (Jan 8, 2021)

Councils changing the bin days over the holidays. Street is lined with bin bags waiting to be collected since yesterday which was the usual day??


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Councils changing the bin days over the holidays. Street is lined with bin bags waiting to be collected since yesterday which was the usual day??
		
Click to expand...

Damn those Bin Men - they should be working 7 days a week...every week...and no holiday either


----------



## GB72 (Jan 8, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Councils changing the bin days over the holidays. Street is lined with bin bags waiting to be collected since yesterday which was the usual day??
		
Click to expand...

Due to the way the bank holidays fell over Xmas, we have not had a recycling collection since 14th December (finally getting one on Monday)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 8, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			seeing Jamiroquai and the Village People taking part in the Riot in the Capitol Building
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I also caught a glimpse of Wonder Woman...


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 8, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			TBH just shut down football 👍
		
Click to expand...

proper football, they have already Phil


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 8, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Due to the way the bank holidays fell over Xmas, we have not had a recycling collection since 14th December (finally getting one on Monday)
		
Click to expand...

Out council provided a leaflet before Christmas telling us the alterations to collection dates.  If I had chucked the leaflet in the bin or ignored it then my bin would have been sitting outside today to be collected - but I know it's being collected tomorrow.


----------



## fundy (Jan 8, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			RIP Griff, the most freindlist  dog you could ever wish to meet.
Been with us for 11 year, a black lab, bearded bits of pieces dog who we rescued after the Christchurch earthquake. 😢
		
Click to expand...


sorry to hear, great that you gave him such a great life


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 8, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Councils changing the bin days over the holidays. Street is lined with bin bags waiting to be collected since yesterday which was the usual day??
		
Click to expand...

Ours has been awful

It's normally a Friday 

So it went to Tuesday 
Then Tuesday again
Next week is Monday then goes to Saturday 
Finally returns the end of the month lol


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 8, 2021)

Leeds has a bin day app. Much useful.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 8, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Leeds has a bin day app. Much useful. 

Click to expand...

What does it achieve that posting the dates on twitter and through doors doesn't out of interest?

Unless you can click the app to take your rubbish it's still just sticking your rubbish out when told


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 8, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			What does it achieve that posting the dates on twitter and through doors doesn't out of interest?

Unless you can click the app to take your rubbish it's still just sticking your rubbish out when told
		
Click to expand...

Just means I don’t need to worry about finding the bit of paper or having to look on Twitter. A very minor ease added to life.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 8, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Just means I don’t need to worry about finding the bit of paper or having to look on Twitter. A very minor ease added to life.
		
Click to expand...

Looking on an app or looking on a Twitter app .. same difference?

However if it had gps tracking of the bin men so you could know if you have missed them would be amazing


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 8, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Just means I don’t need to worry about finding the bit of paper or having to look on Twitter. A very minor ease added to life.
		
Click to expand...

My council sticks it on their website, so everyone with net access can see when the bins are being done.


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 8, 2021)

I just watch what the neighbour does and copy him, he's always on the ball.


----------



## fundy (Jan 8, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			I just watch what the neighbour does and copy him, he's always on the ball.
		
Click to expand...

This for us too, at least until they go on holiday lol


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2021)

Watching the news and hearing about (insert preferred swear here) conning old people into paying for the “covid vaccine”


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			Watching the news and hearing about (insert preferred swear here) conning old people into paying for the “covid vaccine”
		
Click to expand...

Hung drawn and quartered on the village green 👍


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			Watching the news and hearing about (insert preferred swear here) conning old people into paying for the “covid vaccine”
		
Click to expand...

So many cons about, I'm getting newer calls that are Ebay scams and new ones about Apple pads


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 8, 2021)

chrisd said:



			So many cons about, I'm getting newer calls that are Ebay scams and new ones about* Apple pads*

Click to expand...

is this the new ones on the market for old men🤔


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			is this the new ones on the market for old men🤔
		
Click to expand...

Probably, I guess you've got one 😁😁


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 8, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Probably, I guess you've got one 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Nothing out there for us youngish middle aged men😩


----------



## IainP (Jan 8, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Councils changing the bin days over the holidays. Street is lined with bin bags waiting to be collected since yesterday which was the usual day??
		
Click to expand...

What's the question?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Nothing out there for us youngish middle aged men😩
		
Click to expand...

You've got kids??


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 8, 2021)

chrisd said:



			You've got kids??
		
Click to expand...

👍


----------



## Captainron (Jan 8, 2021)

IainP said:



			What's the question?
		
Click to expand...

It’s a random irritation


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2021)

Traminator said:



			We had random compulsory drug testing at work today.

Some of the youngsters were moaning they had just gone for a pee as the announcement was made so couldn't go again for a few hours and were held up going home for the weekend...

For once this 52 year old was a happy boy as it just needed 2 glasses of water and old age just let things flow 😅
		
Click to expand...


52? I'm quite surprised at that 🤔


----------



## User62651 (Jan 8, 2021)

Took apart, sourced then bought replacement LED light strips for a 49" LG tv that looked all blue, fitted them ok, TV back together, switched on and TV picture right again BUT there is a small crack in the top right corner of the lcd screen, must've mishandled that, went carefully too. 😭


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 8, 2021)

chrisd said:



			So many cons about, I'm getting newer calls that are Ebay scams and new ones about Apple pads
		
Click to expand...




Are you on about I-pads or .........


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 34382

Are you on about I-pads or .........
		
Click to expand...

I'm certain they say Apple pad on the call but an eye pad would lose less money I guess 😁


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 8, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			TBH just shut down football 👍
		
Click to expand...

Forever!!!!!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			Watching the news and hearing about (insert preferred swear here) conning old people into paying for the “covid vaccine”
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting a massive amount of emails telling my my PC may have the virus.......

Sorry, that was a flippant reply. They should just shoot the spineless git when they find him.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2021)

Traminator said:



			So many ways to interpret that 😅
		
Click to expand...

Indeed there are


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 9, 2021)

Not being able to celebrate my favourite grandson's 15th birthday.

He is my only grandson but I call him that to wind up his wee sister.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2021)

Mass sock-based confusion in the ranks of Rotherham Utd. The socks have a red design on the side, but on some players the design is on the outside and some players have it on the inside. Either nobody told them which way round to do it, or some players have put their socks on the wrong feet.


----------



## Dando (Jan 9, 2021)

Mrs d is ill in bed and asked for a bacon sandwich- not an issue.
When said sandwich was delivered she then asked for a coffee so another trip up the stairs 🤬


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 9, 2021)

Dando said:



			Mrs d is ill in bed and asked for a bacon sandwich- not an issue.
When said sandwich was delivered she then asked for a coffee so another trip up the stairs 🤬
		
Click to expand...

She's keeping you fit 😀


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Mass sock-based confusion in the ranks of Rotherham Utd. The socks have a red design on the side, but on some players the design is on the outside and some players have it on the inside. Either nobody told them which way round to do it, or some players have put their socks on the wrong feet. 

Click to expand...




Traminator said:



			On a similar subject, the Millwall goalie wearing black when the team kit is dark blue... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

The sock issue is worse than I thought, at least two of the players actually had two left socks or two right socks on!   I'm guessing all the socks were just chucked in a pile and people just grabbed any two, ha.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 9, 2021)

Seem to recall a story from the 1974 World Cup that Johan Cruyff wore a different shirt to the rest of the Dutch team.


----------



## cliveb (Jan 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The sock issue is worse than I thought, at least two of the players actually had two left socks or two right socks on!   I'm guessing all the socks were just chucked in a pile and people just grabbed any two, ha.
		
Click to expand...

The socks obviously need L and R written on them.

Which reminds me of a joke...
<insert racial stereotype renowned for stupidity> man goes to buy a pair of wellies.
He notices they have L&R written on them and asks why.
"That's so you know which ones go on your left and right feet, sir".
"Ah", he replies, "that's clever. Now I understand why my wife's knickers have C&A written on them".


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 9, 2021)

Threads created to discuss for example what their golf goals of the year is or what practicing and/or exercising you’re doing, and people who “contribute” to the thread with “don’t have any goals” and “don’t exercise” and similar posts. 

Great input. Thanks. Insightful. 👍


----------



## Slime (Jan 9, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Seem to recall a story from the 1974 World Cup that Johan Cruyff wore a different shirt to the rest of the Dutch team.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's correct.
The Dutch team were sponsored by Adidas, Cruyff refused ................ probably had other sponsors to keep happy.
As a result of this, his shirt only had two black stripes on the sleeves, the rest of the team had the usual three Adidas stripes.
Cruyff is the one with the armband on.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 9, 2021)

People who spend most of their waking days looking for bad news and then, when they find some, rush to the internet to share it.
It must be horrible to have so much negativity in your life.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			Yeah, that's correct.
The Dutch team were sponsored by Adidas, Cruyff refused ................ probably had other sponsors to keep happy.
As a result of this, his shirt only had two black stripes on the sleeves, the rest of the team had the usual three Adidas stripes.
Cruyff is the one with the armband on.






Click to expand...

And who can forget the Spurs side that had some kits without the sponsors logo on during an FA cup final in the early 80s - I think 🤔


----------



## Neilds (Jan 9, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Threads created to discuss for example what their golf goals of the year is or what practicing and/or exercising you’re doing, and people who “contribute” to the thread with “don’t have any goals” and “don’t exercise” and similar posts.

Great input. Thanks. Insightful. 👍
		
Click to expand...

My pet hate is those people do reviews on a product and give bad reviews due to the delivery company or something else not actually related to the product.
Or, on the customer questions section come back with such gems as “Don’t know, bought a different one”.
Are these people so desperate to get on the internet they just post rubbish?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 9, 2021)

bobmac said:



			People who spend most of their waking days looking for bad news and then, when they find some, rush to the internet to share it.
It must be horrible to have so much negativity in your life.



Click to expand...


Job description of a Daily Mail or BBC journalist.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Job description of a Daily Mail or BBC journalist.
		
Click to expand...

Sky too, in the Covid department 😖


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 9, 2021)

Wasting money on different types of herbal/fruit tea - they all taste like dishwater (and that's being polite)!

Must stop!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 9, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Wasting money on different types of herbal/fruit tea - they all taste like dishwater (and that's being polite)!

Must stop!
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried the “Gullible “ flavour


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 9, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Have you tried the “Gullible “ flavour 

Click to expand...

The reviews must be false surely. "Ooh the gingerbread green tea smells and tastes just like gingerbread" - no it flipping doesn't!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The reviews must be false surely. "Ooh the gingerbread green tea smells and tastes just like gingerbread" - no it flipping doesn't!
		
Click to expand...

You haven't got Covid again have you


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 9, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Sky too, in the Covid department 😖
		
Click to expand...


Sky do have a history of employing some very dodgy pundits …….


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 9, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The reviews must be false surely. "Ooh the gingerbread green tea smells and tastes just like gingerbread" - no it flipping doesn't!
		
Click to expand...

The person who invents a fruit/herbal tea that tastes as good as it smells will be a multi-billionaire.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Sky do have a history of employing some very dodgy pundits …….
		
Click to expand...

They do !


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You haven't got Covid again have you

Click to expand...

I can taste Marmite so all is good


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			The person who invents a fruit/herbal tea that tastes as good as it smells will be a multi-billionaire.
		
Click to expand...

Off coffee currently  youre not wrong thats for sure! Found a few that are ok but nothing great thats for sure


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			Off coffee currently  youre not wrong thats for sure! Found a few that are ok but nothing great thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

Because you've been poorly? I always go off coffee when I've been unwell. I've decided the best thing is squash/cordial with hot water - Ribena is good but currently finding Belvoir Ginger with a splash of orange squash is pretty good hot or cold.


----------



## Dando (Jan 9, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Because you've been poorly? I always go off coffee when I've been unwell. I've decided the best thing is squash/cordial with hot water - Ribena is good but currently finding Belvoir Ginger with a splash of orange squash is pretty good hot or cold.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm, hot Ribena. My mum used to make us drink this when we were young and not very well


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Because you've been poorly? I always go off coffee when I've been unwell. I've decided the best thing is squash/cordial with hot water - Ribena is good but currently finding Belvoir Ginger with a splash of orange squash is pretty good hot or cold.
		
Click to expand...

been on a no coffee, no alcohol, no red meat, no onion, no garlic, no spice diet having had a reflux cough  i say ive been off them all, one of them keeps making a reappearance despite my best intentions!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			been on a no coffee, no alcohol, no red meat, no onion, no garlic, no spice diet having had a reflux cough  i say ive been off them all, one of them keeps making a reappearance despite my best intentions!
		
Click to expand...

I bet it's onions.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Sky do have a history of employing some very dodgy pundits …….
		
Click to expand...

Sky do have a history of employing some very opinionated, poorly dressed, dodgy pundits …….Fixed that for you matey. In your defence you were still better than Mark Roe


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Trust me... 🤔

A whole month spent up and down the Arabian Gulf, in and out the Strait of Hormuz, with absolutely zero alcohol....

It's highly over-rated, I felt like crap... ... Stick to the booze 😉
		
Click to expand...


you mean onions right


----------



## DanFST (Jan 9, 2021)

Supermarkets going back to weird opening hours. 

I used to go at 4am when no one was around. Now I have to go when it's busy.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 10, 2021)

fundy said:



			been on a no coffee, no alcohol, no red meat, no onion, no garlic, no spice diet having had a reflux cough  i say ive been off them all, one of them keeps making a reappearance despite my best intentions!
		
Click to expand...

As far as I can see, that only leave carrots & rice pudding ??


----------



## fundy (Jan 10, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			As far as I can see, that only leave carrots & rice pudding ??
		
Click to expand...


dont like rice pudding


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 10, 2021)

Rice pudding? Wonderful in all it's forms.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 10, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sky do have a history of employing some very opinionated, poorly dressed, dodgy pundits …….Fixed that for you matey. In your defence you were still better than Mark Roe
		
Click to expand...

I thought I was pretty smartly dressed albeit with slightly darker hair


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 10, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Rice pudding? Wonderful in all it's forms.
		
Click to expand...

Especially the skin 👍👍👍


----------



## Dando (Jan 10, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Especially the skin 👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Homemade rice pudding is the dogs dangly bits!
I am partial to the one with raisins and cinnamon


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			Homemade rice pudding is the dogs dangly bits!
I am partial to the one with raisins and cinnamon
		
Click to expand...

That will do for me 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 10, 2021)

fundy said:



			been on a no coffee, no alcohol, no red meat, no onion, no garlic, no spice diet having had a reflux cough  i say ive been off them all, one of them keeps making a reappearance despite my best intentions!
		
Click to expand...

Try a spoonful of Bicarb in a some milk


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 10, 2021)

People in comfortable positions judging others In a pandemic for staying within the guidelines set out by government ..

Fair enough to judge those smashing the rules to bits but if someone's sticking to the guidelines leave them alone

Pandemic has brought out the worse in some


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2021)

The amount of BS spouted on these boards.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 10, 2021)

I went for a walk around Radipole Bird Reserve this morning which is literally on my doorstep. The amount of rubbish that is thrown in the hedges of the paths is mind boggling.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 10, 2021)

Slime said:



			The amount of BS spouted on these boards.
		
Click to expand...

That's not a randomn irritation, at least not for me.

Its a permanent one!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2021)

Slime said:



			The amount of BS spouted on these boards.
		
Click to expand...




MetalMickie said:



			That's not a randomn irritation, at least not for me.

Its a permanent one!
		
Click to expand...


Its a public forum, people will have differing opinions accept this and breath in and out and all will be well
you can choose to ignore, you can choose to discuss, you can choose to disagree
you can choose to report posts that break the GM rules
You can choose to log on, you can choose to have a break
The Forum is what we choose to make it

Your choice


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Its a public forum, people will have differing opinions accept this and breath in and out and all will be well
you can choose to ignore, you can choose to discuss, you can choose to disagree
you can choose to report posts that break the GM rules
You can choose to log on, you can choose to have a break
The Forum is what we choose to make it

Your choice 

Click to expand...

It's not opinions that are a problem.

It's  the BS.  A completely different issue.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			It's not opinions that are a problem.

It's  the BS.  A completely different issue.
		
Click to expand...

Nah need examples or pictures, otherwise its just people with a different opinion to you


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nah need examples or pictures, otherwise its just people with a different opinion to you 

Click to expand...

Rubbish!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2021)

Jermaine Jenas.  The man is absolutely stealing a living as a pundit.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Jermaine Jenas.  The man is absolutely stealing a living as a pundit.
		
Click to expand...

In my opinion as does Danny Murphy, can’t watch a game with him involved nor listen to the radio.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 11, 2021)

The pet shop thing on the covid thread got me thinking.

I have a monthly delivery from pets at home for cat food. They eat a specific one, low in fat, not because they like it particularly, but because I think it is better for them.
Oddly, I can't have a repeating order for delivery of cat litter. I can do a one off order, or go to the store and buy it, but a repeat order? No. Not possible.

So do they think that what goes in one end doesn't come out?


----------



## Dando (Jan 11, 2021)

getting an email from Snainton Golf telling me that the cleveland wedge i ordered yesterday is no longer available from Cleveland and do i want to pay extra for a Callaway Mack Daddy or refund. if i wanted the Callaway wedge i would've ordered it.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			getting an email from Snainton Golf telling me that the cleveland wedge i ordered yesterday is no longer available from Cleveland and do i want to pay extra for a Callaway Mack Daddy or refund. if i wanted the Callaway wedge i would've ordered it.
		
Click to expand...

Had exactly the same with a jumper over the weekend. When I emailed back and said I would have a refund and nothing else, I received another email 90 mins later saying their error and my top was in stock, they were looking in the wrong part of the warehouse. I emailed back saying thank you I will have the top and added the whole process stank of advertising one thing and then pushing tough to sell stock by saying original no longer available


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 11, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			The pet shop thing on the covid thread got me thinking.

I have a monthly delivery from pets at home for cat food. They eat a specific one, low in fat, not because they like it particularly, but because I think it is better for them.
Oddly, I can't have a repeating order for delivery of cat litter. I can do a one off order, or go to the store and buy it, but a repeat order? No. Not possible.

So do they think that what goes in one end doesn't come out?
		
Click to expand...

We had the same Murph, so we moved both orders to Amazon on the Subscribe & Save option. Food is £3 a month cheaper than PaH and the litter is the same price but a bigger (extra 5Kgs) bag (wood pellet type).


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 11, 2021)

Sky are doing my head in. Ive got one on me - I need to vent somewhere.

We pay a fortune for TV/ Broadband overall - can I get decent speeds? Not.. not at all! (trying so hard to keep this PG)

Call sky for help last week - they send me out a new filter,* this will solve my problems.*

Filter arrives and is installed.

Broadband still appalling.

Call sky again, wait 25 mins on hold, they suggest a new filter.... IVE JUST HAD ONE MATE?! IS IT NOT IN YOUR NOTES FROM LAST WEEK??

New solution - signal booster - so thats on the way now too. 

BOREEEED of this rubbish. Dont promise me 50mb, listen to me complain about me not getting close to 50mb, then test the line and tell me "oh yeah its around 22mb at the moment" 

I KNOW! THATS WHY I KEEP CALLLIIIINNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 11, 2021)

People in power who, despite telling us to follow the rules/guidelines on CV-19, continue to do what they want. Last week was Kier Starmer visiting a doctors surgery and today, Boris is in Bristol visiting a vaccination centre. How can they justify these are essential journeys?!?!🤬


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 11, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			We had the same Murph, so we moved both orders to Amazon on the Subscribe & Save option. Food is £3 a month cheaper than PaH and the litter is the same price but a bigger (extra 5Kgs) bag (wood pellet type).
		
Click to expand...

People moan that online shopping all time was it essienal but litterally the amount of stuff we get through saves about 5 trips a week to various shops 

Staying at home 🏠


----------



## Slab (Jan 11, 2021)

Just got the chance to watch the new All Creatures Great and Small 
Only made it through about 40 minutes of ep1

I wish they'd just shown the original series


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 11, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Sky are doing my head in. Ive got one on me - I need to vent somewhere.

We pay a fortune for TV/ Broadband overall - can I get decent speeds? Not.. not at all! (trying so hard to keep this PG)

Call sky for help last week - they send me out a new filter,* this will solve my problems.*

Filter arrives and is installed.

Broadband still appalling.

Call sky again, wait 25 mins on hold, they suggest a new filter.... IVE JUST HAD ONE MATE?! IS IT NOT IN YOUR NOTES FROM LAST WEEK??

New solution - signal booster - so thats on the way now too.

BOREEEED of this rubbish. Dont promise me 50mb, listen to me complain about me not getting close to 50mb, then test the line and tell me "oh yeah its around 22mb at the moment"

I KNOW! THATS WHY I KEEP CALLLIIIINNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.
		
Click to expand...

It's the same with Plusnet. Every time you call it's like starting again from scratch. Had it a few months back, one of them started telling me to do a particular test, and I interrupted and told him how to do the test as I'd already done it twice that week. I get that people are working from home but we have systems for a reason, how hard is it to log on a customer record what has taken place?


----------



## cliveb (Jan 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's the same with Plusnet. Every time you call it's like starting again from scratch. Had it a few months back, one of them started telling me to do a particular test, and I interrupted and told him how to do the test as I'd already done it twice that week. I get that people are working from home but we have systems for a reason, how hard is it to log on a customer record what has taken place?
		
Click to expand...

My mother-in-law has Plusnet. When she first got it several years ago, their support was fantastic.
Got through immedately on the phone to an actual engineer who knew what he was doing and I was able to have a proper technical discussion with him.
Last time I tried to call them for her, I was on hold for god knows how long, only to end up talking to some muppet who could only follow their stock script.
I think the rot set it when BT bought Plusnet.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 11, 2021)

cliveb said:



			My mother-in-law has Plusnet. When she first got it several years ago, their support was fantastic.
Got through immedately on the phone to an actual engineer who knew what he was doing and I was able to have a proper technical discussion with him.
Last time I tried to call them for her, I was on hold for god knows how long, only to end up talking to some muppet who could only follow their stock script.
I think the rot set it when BT bought Plusnet.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, we've had Plusnet nearly six years since we've lived here. When we got it they were touted as supposedly having the best customer service. I would not say that has been my experience at all! It possibly depends who you get when you call up, as is often the way.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 11, 2021)

Premiership rugby turning down the chance to get ahead of an already crowded fixture schedule following the postponement of the European competitions for the next 2 weeks


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2021)

Getting annoyed with my lease company ATM

Promised pre Xmas delivery 

Car put on hold 16th December 

Still not here 

Not so much the delay it's more the fact they still don't know why the manufacturer has held it.. it's not really acceptable 

Least they haven't tried to blame covid I guess one postive


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Getting annoyed with my lease company ATM

Promised pre Xmas delivery

Car put on hold 16th December

Still not here

Not so much the delay it's more the fact they still don't know why the manufacturer has held it.. it's not really acceptable

Least they haven't tried to blame covid I guess one postive
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they can't find a charger that's working


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Maybe they can't find a charger that's working

Click to expand...

Lol mate if they told me that as a reason at least id know!!!!

It's the fact that the lease company have spoken to the dealer who don't know ... How can 2 diff people not know why a car isnt here

It's in the country! It was an in stock order


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Maybe they can't find a charger that's working

Click to expand...


that or theyre just warming it up for him


----------



## bobmac (Jan 12, 2021)

Or the guy who's supposed to deliver it, loves it so much and he's kept it.


----------



## Dando (Jan 12, 2021)

Being told I need to grow up! I took the dog for his booster so I bought him a toy monkey as a treat, that I’ve called Spank


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2021)

Dando said:



			Being told I need to grow up! I took the dog for his booster so I bought him a toy monkey as a treat, that I’ve called Spank
		
Click to expand...

Growing old is compulsory 
Growing up ain't 
You'll do


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 12, 2021)

got an email from NNSO at Natures Scot this morning ref my reporting a few Mink sightings along the Canal. appears they have had to give up trying to trap them on this section due to the traps getting Vandalised every time they set them!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2021)

Over indulging on pizza. I always have to have that extra slice knowing it'll bloat me out


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 12, 2021)

Extraneous hair growing on ears and up nostrils. I mean, WHY?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 12, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Extraneous hair growing on ears and up nostrils. I mean, WHY?
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain. My visits to the hairdresser are now determined by my eyebrows rather than the hair on my head. What part of the evolutionary process decided that as you get older what you really need is less hair growing on your head and more growing in your ears and nose. And how is the addition of Denis Healey eyebrows a benefit as you get older?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 13, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Extraneous hair growing on ears and up nostrils. I mean, WHY?
		
Click to expand...

I take great pleasure in pulling them out, now. Think of them as being as pleasurable as squeezing a big white head and they won’t seem as bad. 😬


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 13, 2021)

People who begrudge those living near or below the poverty line any sort of comfort in life. 

For example, the number of people trying to shame parents for having a games console or Sky TV, but still receiving the “£30” food packs. 

Imagine life as a family in poverty in a year of lockdown without so much as TV or games to play.


----------



## drdel (Jan 13, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Extraneous hair growing on ears and up nostrils. I mean, WHY?
		
Click to expand...

Gravity ...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			People who begrudge those living near or below the poverty line any sort of comfort in life.

For example, the number of people trying to shame parents for having a games console or Sky TV, but still receiving the “£30” food packs.

Imagine life as a family in poverty in a year of lockdown without so much as TV or games to play.
		
Click to expand...

Because different people have different ideas over what constitutes poverty. 

It is understandable that an older person who grew up in the 1950's might find it difficult to understand why not having those items could, in isolation, determine the poverty line.

When talking of childhood we, all of us,  will automatically think of our own as an example. One has only to look at a number of threads on this site to see how clearly people recall their formative years.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Because different people have different ideas over what constitutes poverty.

It is understandable that an older person who grew up in the 1950's might find it difficult to understand why not having those items could, in isolation, determine the poverty line.

When talking of childhood we, all of us,  will automatically think of our own as an example. One has only to look at a number of threads on this site to see how clearly people recall their formative years.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a shame people are so self centred.


----------



## drdel (Jan 13, 2021)

As I understand it the £30 is supposedly to compensate for the lack of a weekly midday meal at school. At £6 a day that ought to cover the majority a kids groceries.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2021)

drdel said:



			As I understand it the £30 is supposedly to compensate for the lack of a weekly midday meal at school. At £6 a day that ought to cover the majority a kids groceries.
		
Click to expand...

It does, the issue is the items given to cover a week‘ meals have only cost between £5 & £6 in total, were’s the other £24-£25 gone.


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s a shame people are so self centred.
		
Click to expand...

did you see the woman who complained about her free vouchers as she didn't like Tesco!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s a shame people are so self centred.
		
Click to expand...

🙄


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			did you see the woman who complained about her free vouchers as she didn't like Tesco!
		
Click to expand...

I did not. But let’s avoid going down the whataboutery route.


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

drdel said:



			As I understand it the £30 is supposedly to compensate for the lack of a weekly midday meal at school. At £6 a day that ought to cover the majority a kids groceries.
		
Click to expand...

it was amazing how many people assumed the food parcels were to cover all meals for the whole family


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I did not. But let’s avoid going down the whataboutery route.
		
Click to expand...

just making a comment as is my right


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			People who begrudge those living near or below the poverty line any sort of comfort in life. 

For example, the number of people trying to shame parents for having a games console or Sky TV, but still receiving the “£30” food packs. 

Imagine life as a family in poverty in a year of lockdown without so much as TV or games to play.
		
Click to expand...

As I pointed out on another forum these food boxes aren't just for those on benefits 

Anyone in Scotland and England with a kid in reception up to year 2 will get free school meals so will be entitled to those boxes 

I'd be entitled to one next year and I'm not on benefits


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			it was amazing how many people assumed the food parcels were to cover all meals for the whole family
		
Click to expand...

The people receiving them certainly didn’t, so who exactly were these other people?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2021)

drdel said:



			As I understand it the £30 is supposedly to compensate for the lack of a weekly midday meal at school. At £6 a day that ought to cover the majority a kids groceries.
		
Click to expand...

£30 is suppose to cover a 2 week period so £15 a week


----------



## Rooter (Jan 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			As I pointed out on another forum these food boxes aren't just for those on benefits

Anyone in Scotland and England with a kid in reception up to year 2 will get free school meals so will be entitled to those boxes

I'd be entitled to one next year and I'm not on benefits
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't realised it was for all yr2 and below that could get the boxes, although one would hope its only those who need it are asking. my lad (yr2) has school dinners, he loves them! there is not even an option to pay for them, blanket free.


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The people receiving them certainly didn’t, so who exactly were these other people?
		
Click to expand...

there were loads on social media including several who received the boxes. Even Saint Marcus Rashford chirped up abut it being 3 days of food for 1 family


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I hadn't realised it was for all yr2 and below that could get the boxes, although one would hope its only those who need it are asking. my lad (yr2) has school dinners, he loves them! there is not even an option to pay for them, blanket free.
		
Click to expand...

My wife's school sends out gift cArds (Sainsbury's)

Her mum's school get boxes and some parents choose not to have them because they have to go pick them up and they don't need them


----------



## GB72 (Jan 13, 2021)

The impact of lockdown on what is coming on TV. The filming on most of the series that I watch that would be starting up again soon has been delayed, there are there are now basically no new big name films coming on Sky Cinema as there has not been anything released for a while and so new stuff to watch on TV is now pretty limited (think I have 2 shows recording this week on my Sky planner).


----------



## Captainron (Jan 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s a shame people are so self centred.
		
Click to expand...

Also works for those who are in poverty. Not having income doesn't exclude anyone from being self centred. 

Having no money makes decisions count for more as there is a greater impact. £100 to spend?  Food/Bus Ticket/Clothing/Gas/Electricity/PS Game/Smokes/Booze/Ladbrokes? Seen plenty of people make the wrong decision in my eyes when I was a bank manager in Leeds. 

Had a lady once where she was behind on her mortgage payments. Tough times for her. She had an arrangement to pay a set amount for a period of time and had fallen behind on that. Turns out she wanted to go on holiday with the kids and was paying for that instead of the roof over her head. I explained as plainly as I could that she would lose her house if she didn't change tack. She chose not to. She lost her house. It beggars belief


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			there were loads on social media including several who received the boxes. Even Saint Marcus Rashford chirped up abut it being 3 days of food for 1 family
		
Click to expand...

Really? Below are his 2 Tweets, Only those with an agenda will read them saying he means the Whole Family.
Says more the Company, The Minister & PM have apologised and said they’ll sort it.


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Really? Below are his 2 Tweets, Only those with an agenda will read them saying he means the Whole Family.
Says more the Company, The Minister & PM have apologised and said they’ll sort it.
	View attachment 34462
View attachment 34463

Click to expand...

he clearly states "for 1 family" in the second tweet


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Really? Below are his 2 Tweets, Only those with an agenda will read them saying he means the Whole Family.
Says more the Company, The Minister & PM have apologised and said they’ll sort it.
	View attachment 34462
View attachment 34463

Click to expand...

Voucher scheme returns from next week just been announced


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			he clearly states "for 1 family" in the second tweet
		
Click to expand...

Clearly, for those with an agenda.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Clearly, for those with an agenda.

Click to expand...

One thing that really annoyed me was somebody on twitter comparing what they providing for free schools to what the same company have provided to private schools

It's irrelevant

The private schools aren't using tax payers money 

They sign a contract with a company say their food is £50 a week and are charged £100 a week ... They might not care about it ...... Their happy with the meals.provided (and by the pics they did look nice)

However when tax payers cash gets involved you can't take the Michael


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			One thing that really annoyed me was somebody on twitter comparing what they providing for free schools to what the same company have provided to private schools

It's irrelevant

The private schools aren't using tax payers money

They sign a contract with a company say their food is £50 a week and are charged £100 a week ... They might not care about it ...... Their happy with the meals.provided (and by the pics they did look nice)

However when tax payers cash gets involved you can't take the Michael
		
Click to expand...

Not much different to taking one tweet with a picture and taking it at face value rather than the story behind the picture and who they are replying to.

Far better to deflect or deny than face the actual problem.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2021)

Checking the leave calendar at work to see that I have 9 weeks of leave owed + Flexi time, and absolutely nowhere to go if I take it.


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Clearly, for those with an agenda.

Click to expand...

Can’t you read what he said?


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Checking the leave calendar at work to see that I have 9 weeks of leave owed + Flexi time, and absolutely nowhere to go if I take it.  

Click to expand...

How about a fortnight in your shed?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 13, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Also works for those who are in poverty. Not having income doesn't exclude anyone from being self centred.

Having no money makes decisions count for more as there is a greater impact. £100 to spend?  Food/Bus Ticket/Clothing/Gas/Electricity/PS Game/Smokes/Booze/Ladbrokes? Seen plenty of people make the wrong decision in my eyes when I was a bank manager in Leeds.

Had a lady once where she was behind on her mortgage payments. Tough times for her. She had an arrangement to pay a set amount for a period of time and had fallen behind on that. Turns out she wanted to go on holiday with the kids and was paying for that instead of the roof over her head. I explained as plainly as I could that she would lose her house if she didn't change tack. She chose not to. She lost her house. It beggars belief
		
Click to expand...

As long as we don’t claim extreme examples are the norm.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			Can’t you read what he said?
		
Click to expand...

Convenient you cropped his remarks leaving out the full stops, or maybe you don’t understand what a 3 dot ellipsis means and you patronising his name says more about you than him.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			As long as we don’t claim extreme examples are the norm.
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that what you was doing in post #19494 ?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 13, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Isn’t that what you was doing in post #19494 ?
		
Click to expand...

No. I was merely posting a random irritation that I’ve seen on social media this morning.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			No. I was merely posting a random irritation that I’ve seen on social media this morning.[/QUOTE

Apologies, forgot what thread this was posted in...crack on👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2021)

Hypocrites, especially those who denounce something that they do themselves, repeatedly, time and time again


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Convenient you cropped his remarks leaving out the full stops, or maybe you don’t understand what a 3 dot ellipsis means and you patronising his name says more about you than him.
		
Click to expand...

ok, here you go;
3 days of food for 1 family...
Just not good enough

Ellipsis are used to indicate that some text has been left out of a quoted sentence or passage. it removes information that the writer doesn't think is necessary.

i call him "Saint" because he harps on about how everyone should help out yet he is more than happy to utilise tax mitigation schemes - i know he is not the only one using them


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I take great pleasure in pulling them out, now. Think of them as being as pleasurable as squeezing a big white head and they won’t seem as bad. 😬
		
Click to expand...

It's a losing battle.  The buggers keep coming back.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			ok, here you go;
3 days of food for 1 family...
Just not good enough

Ellipsis are used to indicate that some text has been left out of a quoted sentence or passage. it removes information that the writer doesn't think is necessary.

i call him "Saint" because he harps on about how everyone should help out yet he is more than happy to utilise tax mitigation schemes - i know he is not the only one using them
		
Click to expand...

Which only proves, (a) you can use google and (b) you took the one picture and what he said out of context!
It was in reply to the woman who received the food in the picture.
He knew it was not to feed the whole family, as I said, the only people with an issue to what he posts is those that have a seperate agenda, have a good day.👍🏻


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 13, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			It's a losing battle.  The buggers keep coming back.
		
Click to expand...

But that’s the fun - you get to defeat them over and over again.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			Can’t you read what he said?
		
Click to expand...

In context (i.e. reading on from the previous tweets) he meant for the kids of one family.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 13, 2021)

Got all excited....
Got a letter from the NHS with Vaccine Information on the envelope..

It's a reminder to have the flu jab - the one that I had in October before they started giving it free to over 50s..


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Got all excited....
Got a letter from the NHS with Vaccine Information on the envelope..

It's a reminder to have the flu jab - the one that I had in October before they started giving it free to over 50s..

Click to expand...

Me and HID had the flu vaccines in September and October. GP surgery were given forms to say we had had it. We got texts from the GP and think we may have had letters as well.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 13, 2021)

1. Seniors knowing when the top courses put their Opens up to book and book them all up. 
2. Without even knowing if they will have had the jab or not so it will be safe for them to play. 

oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

QUOTE="pauldj42, post: 2291854, member: 16999"]Which only proves, (a) you can use google and (b) you took the one picture and what he said out of context!
It was in reply to the woman who received the food in the picture.
He knew it was not to feed the whole family, as I said, the only people with an issue to what he posts is those that have a seperate agenda, have a good day.👍🏻[/QUOTE]

and what is this separate agenda? 
as i said my issue is with tax dodgers who act Hollier than thou


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 13, 2021)

The length of time it seems to take to give people the jab. (info gained from watching one snippet on TV). It should be "Sit down" jab "Taraaa" LIke the flu jab I had. Seconds it took. How long are they faffing about with this Covid jab???????


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			In context (i.e. reading on from the previous tweets) he meant for the kids of one family.
		
Click to expand...

they were 2 completely separate tweets


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Got all excited....
Got a letter from the NHS with Vaccine Information on the envelope..

It's a reminder to have the flu jab - the one that I had in October before they started giving it free to over 50s..

Click to expand...

I had the same letter, talk about an anticlimax on opening it......


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 13, 2021)

Went for a walk at lunch time. There was one person fishing on the canal Bank. Trouble was, his mate was standing next to him, about 18 inches away, no mask, nothing.

Came home to do some cheese on toast. Mrs was using the top oven, so I thought I would use the bottom one. Put the grill on, and now the house is full of smoke. I guess that oven needs cleaning.


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Went for a walk at lunch time. There was one person fishing on the canal Bank. Trouble was, his mate was standing next to him, about 18 inches away, no mask, nothing.

Came home to do some cheese on toast. Mrs was using the top oven, so I thought I would use the bottom one. Put the grill on, and now the house is full of smoke. I guess that oven needs cleaning.
		
Click to expand...

best you get cleaning then


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			best you get cleaning then
		
Click to expand...

No idea how to clean an oven. Probably why it is in the state it is in.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 13, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			No idea how to clean an oven. Probably why it is in the state it is in.
		
Click to expand...

I press a button on the app for my ovens to clean themselves. 3 hours later, I hoover out the soot/waste and tada! Clean ovens!

Done.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			People who begrudge those living near or below the poverty line any sort of comfort in life.

For example, the number of people trying to shame parents for having a games console or Sky TV, but still receiving the “£30” food packs.

Imagine life as a family in poverty in a year of lockdown without so much as TV or games to play.
		
Click to expand...

For many, if not most, of the poorest - their games console or TV is their only leisure/recreational pursuit or interest (for some aka their relief from boredom and wandering the streets) and they are available 24x7 unlike most other forms of recreational pursuit or interest they could pursue - if they could afford to - which most can't.  For anyone to suggest that a TV/Games console and a £30 food voucher are a zero sum game - an either/or - would betray and expose a total misunderstanding of, if not also a callous disregard for, the lives that the poorest of our society have to live.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Checking the leave calendar at work to see that I have 9 weeks of leave owed + Flexi time, and absolutely nowhere to go if I take it.  

Click to expand...

Last year I bought 10 days extra leave in February for an extended holiday we were to taken in late Autumn.  My company was unable/unwilling to let me cancel that additional leave when we went into lockdown and it became clear to me that I wasn't going to need that extra leave.  Ah well.  I ended up burning it by taking every Friday off in August, September and October - and despite limitations on what we could do me and my Mrs found that extra day brilliant.  Silver lining.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			For many, if not most, of the poorest - their games console or TV is their only leisure/recreational pursuit (for some aka their relief from boredom and wandering the streets) and they are available 24x7 unlike most other forms of interest they could pursue - if they could afford to - which most can't.  To suggest that a TV/Games console and a £30 food voucher are a zero sum game - an either/or - would betray and expose a total misunderstanding, if not a also as callous disregard, of the lives that the poorest of our society have to live.
		
Click to expand...

 We managed back in the 40s before TV and computers with only a radio. 
Highlight of the week was listening to The Man In Black, a scary mystery series.
BTW not the well known forum member Man in Black, although he's in that age group


----------



## Piece (Jan 13, 2021)

Shrapnel oven chips.


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I press a button on the app for my ovens to clean themselves. 3 hours later, I hoover out the soot/waste and tada! Clean ovens!

Done.
		
Click to expand...


When we did the kitchen last year, self cleaning oven was one that we decided we didnt really need and could go without this time round. Fast forward 12 months and trying to clean it, we wont be making that mistake again in the future lol. Not so sure about the warming draw though.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 13, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			We managed back in the 40s before TV and computers with only a radio.
Highlight of the week was listening to The Man In Black, a scary mystery series.
BTW not the well known forum member Man in Black, although he's in that age group 

Click to expand...

That may be true but it does not make £30 for food and having a TV a zero sum game.  And back then kids could go out and play in the streets and fields with little constraint or concern by their parents.  As I could in the 1960s.  For most of that decade we had a 3-channel B&W TV - woooh  But my parents encouraged us to go out and play, and not stay in and watch telly.  And we could.  From dawn to dusk if we so chose.


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I press a button on the app for my ovens to clean themselves. 3 hours later, I hoover out the soot/waste and tada! Clean ovens!

Done.
		
Click to expand...

I get a man in to clean mine.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			When we did the kitchen last year, self cleaning oven was one that we decided we didnt really need and could go without this time round. Fast forward 12 months and trying to clean it, we wont be making that mistake again in the future lol. Not so sure about the warming draw though.....
		
Click to expand...

Schoolboy error, if there is tech there, take it!!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 13, 2021)

chellie said:



			I get a man in to clean mine.
		
Click to expand...

who uses some lovely chemicals and charges you 60 odd quid a pop!


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Schoolboy error, if there is tech there, take it!!
		
Click to expand...


overruled by the accountant needing to bring the project in on budget, damned accountant!!!!

(hate to think what we'd have spent if i hadnt though lol)


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That may be true but it does not make £30 for food and having a TV a zero sum game.  And back then kids could go out and play in the streets and fields with little constraint or concern by their parents.  As I could in the 1960s.  For most of that decade we had a 3-channel B&W TV - woooh  But my parents encouraged us to go out and play, and not stay in and watch telly.  And we could.  From dawn to dusk if we so chose.
		
Click to expand...

Give yourself a treat and listen to The Man in Black, it's still available, just google it.
  I remember we had a ration book for food. I can't remember ever getting steak or chops, we were fed rabbit, mince, tripe, liver, bread and milk with sugar called  Saps. 
No electricity , gas lighting and coal fire, wireless was powered by a large glass battery called an accumulator, we had to get it charged up at the local garage.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			When we did the kitchen last year, self cleaning oven was one that we decided we didnt really need and could go without this time round. Fast forward 12 months and trying to clean it, we wont be making that mistake again in the future lol. Not so sure about the warming draw though.....
		
Click to expand...

The plate warming drawer is brilliant. I hate cold plates, the food served onto them just gets cold way too quickly.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 13, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I press a button on the app for my ovens to clean themselves. 3 hours later, I hoover out the soot/waste and tada! Clean ovens!

Done.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the app that e-mails Mrs Rooter and tells her to go and clean it?


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 13, 2021)

chellie said:



			I get a man in to clean mine.
		
Click to expand...

A husband does NOT count!!!!! LOL


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2021)

Rooter said:



			who uses some lovely chemicals and charges you 60 odd quid a pop!
		
Click to expand...

This one used no chemicals and it was half that price. A bargain.


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			A husband does NOT count!!!!! LOL
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't hubby this time.


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			When we did the kitchen last year, self cleaning oven was one that we decided we didnt really need and could go without this time round. Fast forward 12 months and trying to clean it, we wont be making that mistake again in the future lol. Not so sure about the warming draw though.....
		
Click to expand...

Had one in the last house but didnt really use it that much apart from proving bread dough albeit we seem to now own a small electric standalone one now so maybe we used it more than i thought


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			The plate warming drawer is brilliant. I hate cold plates, the food served onto them just gets cold way too quickly.
		
Click to expand...

We have one on the cooker ..

Unfortunately we didn't know about it until we moved in and had already bought the plates which don't fit it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Last year I bought 10 days extra leave in February for an extended holiday we were to taken in late Autumn.  My company was unable/unwilling to let me cancel that additional leave when we went into lockdown and it became clear to me that I wasn't going to need that extra leave.  Ah well.  I ended up burning it by taking every Friday off in August, September and October - and despite limitations on what we could do me and my Mrs found that extra day brilliant.  Silver lining.
		
Click to expand...

The nature of my work means burning odd days isn't viable; you end up doing 5 days work in 4, wasting the annual leave and earning Flexi that the regs preclude you from taking.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 13, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Give yourself a treat and listen to The Man in Black, it's still available, just google it.
  I remember we had a ration book for food. I can't remember ever getting steak or chops, we were fed rabbit, mince, tripe, liver, bread and milk with sugar called  Saps.
No electricity , gas lighting and coal fire, wireless was powered by a large glass battery called an accumulator, we had to get it charged up at the local garage.
		
Click to expand...

Tripe - yeeaaargh....

My dad loved tripe poached in milk - me and my bro and sis hated it.  But that's quite often what we got served up.  Amazing the number of times I had to go to the loo during such a meal time...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 13, 2021)

chellie said:



			I get a man in to clean mine.
		
Click to expand...




Rooter said:



			who uses some lovely chemicals and charges you 60 odd quid a pop!
		
Click to expand...




chellie said:



			This one used no chemicals and it was half that price. A bargain.
		
Click to expand...

Expect he just pressed the "Self Clean" button , Jobs a goodun


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 13, 2021)

My Fantasy Football account. It wont retain any substitutions I make. I make changes to the starting 11, save my team  - then next time I look its back to how it was. The only way i can change the team is by making transfers. Grrr.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 13, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Give yourself a treat and listen to The Man in Black, it's still available, just google it.
  I remember we had a ration book for food. I can't remember ever getting steak or chops, we were fed rabbit, mince, tripe, liver, bread and milk with sugar called  Saps.
No electricity , gas lighting and coal fire, wireless was powered by a large glass battery called an accumulator, we had to get it charged up at the local garage.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 13, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			My Fantasy Football account. It wont retain any substitutions I make. I make changes to the starting 11, save my team  - then next time I look its back to how it was. The only way i can change the team is by making transfers. Grrr.
		
Click to expand...

Is it because we’re midweek?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Is it because we’re midweek?
		
Click to expand...

Nah. It's been going on for weeks. The only way to get someone new into the starting 11 is to transfer them in. Can't seem get them direct into the starting line up from the subs bench.


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Expect he just pressed the "Self Clean" button , Jobs a goodun 

Click to expand...

Haven't got a self clean oven!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Tripe - yeeaaargh....

My dad loved tripe poached in milk - me and my bro and sis hated it.  But that's quite often what we got served up.  Amazing the number of times I had to go to the loo during such a meal time...

Click to expand...

Tripe- hell,yes, just looking at it turns me up. Fortunately we didn't eat it, but I wasn't allowed to be finicky about what I did eat.
I recall my one and only birthday party- food party that friends came to.
There was jelly, custard ,blancmange etc, but my mum was taken aback by one mate. All he wanted , and ate, were "syrup butties" ( Tate and Lyle syrup)😀


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2021)

someone finding it funny to post my last scorecard on the forum


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 14, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Tripe- hell,yes, just looking at it turns me up. Fortunately we didn't eat it, but I wasn't allowed to be finicky about what I did eat.
I recall my one and only birthday party- food party that friends came to.
There was jelly, custard ,blancmange etc, but my mum was taken aback by one mate. All he wanted , and ate, were "syrup butties" ( Tate and Lyle syrup)😀
		
Click to expand...

I used to have syrup sandwiches, sugar sandwiches and black treacle sandwiches 

At school once I was forced to finish the hairy runner beans on my plate - congealed in cold, lumpy gravy. I puked over them - they never pushed again!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 14, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Is that the app that e-mails Mrs Rooter and tells her to go and clean it?   

Click to expand...

Thats a brave app!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I used to have syrup sandwiches, sugar sandwiches and black treacle sandwiches 

*At school once I was forced to finish the hairy runner beans on my plate - congealed in cold, lumpy gravy.* I puked over them - they never pushed again!
		
Click to expand...

My mum was school cook primary then secondary.  She got a new job as a School Meals Area organiser - when the kids at school found out they raised a petition asking her to stay - 600+ signatures   No rubbish food at my mum's schools.

As an aside relating to another thread.

My mum's school meals area was Paisley and West Renfrewshire - for which she basically managed school meals from 1980 into late-1990s.  For those who know the area they'll know that there are many towns and villages with high levels of deprivation.  My mum saw a lot of poverty - Feegie Park is not yer most salubrious address...

She took it as her mission to ensure that the school dinners that her schools served up were the most attractive and nutritious that she could conjure up with the cooks within the budget. And she did that with a passion as she knew that, for many children, their school dinner might well be the only decent meal that they'd get each day. 

I'm not sure she'd be very impressed by the food boxes that have been provided - though she'd tell me that you can do a lot of good nutritious stuff with a jacket potato


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 14, 2021)

Supposed to snow for another eight hours. Uggggg.


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



View attachment 34479


Supposed to snow for another eight hours. Uggggg.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, and then we will have all the idiots throwing COVID-infected snowballs at each other (he said grumpily).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Can I just say, then, that those school dinners were crap! 😂 It was packed lunches for me!!
		
Click to expand...

Ah well - if you lived in West Renfrewshire then the cook must've been ignoring what my mum was telling her to cook (unless of course you went to school after late 90s) - you can take a horse to water...  Though I do recall my mum complaining how much harder it was to put together a decent dinner for the kids once the council had outsourced school lunches to the private sector...well who'dve guessed...


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

In my day the best thing about school lunches was the puddings, spotted dick (if you are allowed to mention it) jam roly poly,  chocolate sponge and thick custard and sauces.


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2021)

My SAD light is working overtime today. Jeez, its grey and wet today.


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			In my day the best thing about school lunches was the puddings, spotted dick (if you are allowed to mention it) jam roly poly,  chocolate sponge and thick custard and sauces.
		
Click to expand...

i love a traditional pudding


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2021)

On YouTube I keep seeing this advert for a bloody Jimmy Savile documentary. Who the hell wants to watch that! With a picture of his grinning face on the advert as well. Sod off!


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2021)

eating a whole tub of Xmas mini twiglets - i was only intending to have a few


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			i love a traditional pudding
		
Click to expand...

So do I , probably like you i call her Mrs D


----------



## bobmac (Jan 14, 2021)

So here in tier 4 Lincolnshire, many people have decided to wait until today when there's 2-3 inches of snow on the ground to go shopping and it appears they have completely forgotten how to drive safely in snow. Accidents all over the shop.....and it's not dark yet


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Knowing me, especially back then, it most likely it means there were too many vegetables and healthy stuff in the meals. It got better at secondary school - hot dogs and chips! 

Click to expand...

Mum tried to get kids weaned off chips - onto nice simple pasta dishes or jacket pots with healthier fillings.  Stuff that was in the boxes as it happens.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 14, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			In my day the best thing about school lunches was the puddings, spotted dick (if you are allowed to mention it) jam roly poly,  chocolate sponge and thick custard and sauces.
		
Click to expand...

Millionaires chocolate short bread and custard was the only thing I liked . Even though the custard could be supped through a straw, same as the Semolina and Tapioca, lumpy milk, frog spawn  .
 Mince and tatties were the same


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			the Semolina and Tapioca,
		
Click to expand...

You could play international tennis with mine back in the day


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 14, 2021)

chrisd said:



			You could play international tennis with mine back in the day
		
Click to expand...

What about the Cabbage


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			What about the Cabbage 

Click to expand...

Was THAT what it was.??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2021)

Can't remember as far back as school dinners but have to say the quality of the food (and value for money for staff and visitors) is excellent. Hospitals like schools are an area that needed dragging forward and many have done so


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			i love a traditional pudding
		
Click to expand...

Apple pie and cream. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2021)

Slime said:



			Apple pie and cream. Mmmmmmm.





Click to expand...


Is that squirty cream?


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			Is that squirty cream?
		
Click to expand...

NO, how very dare you!
Fresh double whipping cream.


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2021)

Slime said:



			NO, how very dare you!
Fresh double whipping cream.
		
Click to expand...

Good man


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Millionaires chocolate short bread and custard was the only thing I liked . Even though the custard could be supped through a straw, same as the Semolina and Tapioca, lumpy milk, frog spawn  .
Mince and tatties were the same 

Click to expand...

I must be different. So many of the other kids were finicky about the custard.
I loved it. I had " sixths" of it once 😳

Mind you even now I love custard. Apple crumble and custard- heaven!


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 14, 2021)

Any of you remember chocolate sponge with pink custard?







We used to call it pink paraffin!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes. But more usual was to get it with white custard.  Yellow custard was normally with jam sponge, or spotted dick.


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I must be different. So many of the other kids were finicky about the custard.
I loved it. I had " sixths" of it once 😳

Mind you even now I love custard. Apple crumble and* custard*- heaven!
		
Click to expand...

No .......................................... CREAM!


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 14, 2021)

Apple pie should be swimming in hot custard and with vanilla ice cream on top. Cross the streams. Oh yea.


----------



## cliveb (Jan 15, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Mind you even now I love custard. Apple crumble and custard- heaven!
		
Click to expand...

Here's my random irritation: You order apple crumble in a restaurant and when it arrives they've put oats in it. Crumble is flour, butter and sugar, dammit! Other ingredients are verboten.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Here's my random irritation: You order apple crumble in a restaurant and when it arrives they've put oats in it. Crumble is flour, butter and sugar, dammit! Other ingredients are verboten.
		
Click to expand...

One of my pet hates as well.


----------



## Slime (Jan 15, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Here's my random irritation: You order apple crumble in a restaurant and when it arrives they've put oats in it. Crumble is flour, butter and sugar, dammit! Other ingredients are verboten.
		
Click to expand...

Same as that and, to make things far worse, they also put cinnamon in. 
Foul, evil stuff.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2021)

Slime said:



			Same as that and, to make things far worse, they also put cinnamon in.
Foul, evil stuff.  

Click to expand...

Cinnamon is fine. It's bloody cloves that I hate
🤬🤬🤬


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 15, 2021)

The twins at 8:30 feed

Nightmare is understatement

Cry then don't eat it.. just either drink or shh


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2021)

-5°C on the way into work this morning. Lots of surface water on the roads from yesterday so much of that is ice. Why then would someone pull out of a junction in front of you on a straight A road far too close for comfort causing me to break heavily? What possibly could have gone wrong there?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			-5°C on the way into work this morning. Lots of surface water on the roads from yesterday so much of that is ice. Why then would someone pull out of a junction in front of you on a straight A road far too close for comfort causing me to break heavily? What possibly could have gone wrong there? 

Click to expand...

Yikes. Much damage done?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 15, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Yikes. Much damage done?
		
Click to expand...

Probably nothing a trip to M&S won’t cure


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 15, 2021)

Following on from Lord T, vehicles on the road in the colder months who don’t have winter or at worst all season tyres.
The difference in the cold and wet is quite alarming.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Yikes. Much damage done?
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully I didn't drive into the back of them. The irritation was that people would take risks on a day that you know is potentially dangerous on the roads. I braked and thankfully was not on ice at the time. Had it been skiddy I would have stood no chance. I have winter tyres on my car but they can only do so much, the idiot didn't know that either. Just be patient, drive slower, don't pull out unless the gap is big. At -5°C it is not as if anyone driving could be unaware of the dangers either.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2021)

Calls for Donald Trump to be removed from Home Alone 2 🙈


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 15, 2021)

I posted an irritation that I have decided to delete as it would likely promote consternation amongst the usual suspects - even although that irritation is factually and incontrovertibly true - but would be deemed politically provocative. Now having to do that is definitely irritating.  Jeez.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 15, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Following on from Lord T, vehicles on the road in the colder months who don’t have winter or at worst all season tyres.
The difference in the cold and wet is quite alarming.
		
Click to expand...

I have winter tyres (and different wheels too) for my car. They are in the garden. If it snows, and I need to go out, I might put them on.
Whilst they are better in the really cold weather, if it is anything above zero, they are absolutely terrible on my car. It just feels really really squirmy and unstable.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I have winter tyres (and different wheels too) for my car. They are in the garden. If it snows, and I need to go out, I might put them on.
Whilst they are better in the really cold weather, if it is anything above zero, they are absolutely terrible on my car. It just feels really really squirmy and unstable.
		
Click to expand...

That seems slightly odd. The normal cut off is 7C, not 0C. I've had mine on for a month now, new set of Barum tyres, and I am really pleased with them. 

Am I right in thinking you have a sporty car? Perhaps that combination doesn't work that well with winters? My Superb is already slight wallowy around corners so a little extra doesn't bother me


----------



## GB72 (Jan 15, 2021)

Complaints on various news sites today from South American nationals who used the fact that they were not UK citizens to ignore the pre-Christmas tier restrictions to go back to South America to see relatives over the festive period and are now complaining because the fact that they are not UK nationals (a reminder that this was the reason they were allowed to leave the country) means that they now cannot return to the UK under the current ban. Not having a dig at any nationality but rather people who use a loophole to get there own way then complain when the loophole closes and they have to suffer the consequences of their actions.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 15, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Complaints on various news sites today from South American nationals who used the fact that they were not UK citizens to ignore the pre-Christmas tier restrictions to go back to South America to see relatives over the festive period and are now complaining because the fact that they are not UK nationals (a reminder that this was the reason they were allowed to leave the country) means that they now cannot return to the UK under the current ban. *Not having a dig at any nationality but rather people who use a loophole to get there own way then complain when the loophole closes and they have to suffer the consequences of their actions.*

Click to expand...

Indeed - and something that can be said of many here in the UK who are exploiting loopholes or pushing the boundaries - and when things go wrong or happen as a result of many others doing the same - with some humility they should own their actions and own the consequences.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed - and something that can be said of many here in the UK who are exploiting loopholes or *pushing the boundaries -* and when things go wrong or happen as a result of many others doing the same - with some humility they should own their actions and own the consequences.
		
Click to expand...




It’s just exploded 🤭


----------



## chrisd (Jan 15, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 34492

It’s just exploded 🤭
		
Click to expand...

Good thing mine was turned off, I had to buy so many 😖😖


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 15, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 34492

It’s just exploded 🤭
		
Click to expand...

Aye well - there are plenty in the UK who should be looking at owning their current and more recent decisions and the consequences that are becoming evident...did I stay *within* a boundary there  Covid related of course.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Good thing mine was turned off, I had to buy so many 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

oh hahah - I have so laughed...is that sufficient irony?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			oh hahah - I have so laughed...is that sufficient irony?
		
Click to expand...

More than enough for me, but I suspect there's plenty more to come!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 15, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I have winter tyres (and different wheels too) for my car. They are in the garden. If it snows, and I need to go out, I might put them on.
Whilst they are better in the really cold weather, if it is anything above zero, they are absolutely terrible on my car. It just feels really really squirmy and unstable.
		
Click to expand...

I used to swap over to winter tyres for the van, and as you say in conditions too warm for them they were very squirrely. Now I run all seasons all year round. The grip in the cold and wet is very much almost as good, and in the dry and warmer weather they are fine and handle like a summer tyre. They just break that much better in the wet....so those behind have to leave greater room to me


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That seems slightly odd. The normal cut off is 7C, not 0C. I've had mine on for a month now, new set of Barum tyres, and I am really pleased with them.

Am I right in thinking you have a sporty car? Perhaps that combination doesn't work that well with winters? My Superb is already slight wallowy around corners so a little extra doesn't bother me
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think, the issue is horse power related. Even on Pirellis 285 30 19s the back end can be a bit loose. Put squirmy soft winter compounds on, and it just doesn't like it. Yes, I can back off a bit, but even then, the car just feels really unstable. They are awesome on snowy roads though. I was even able to back up my steep driveway 2 years ago.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Calls for Donald Trump to be removed from Home Alone 2 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's a irritation I think it would be brilliant and would dent his ego as he only let them film there if they put him in the film


----------



## GB72 (Jan 15, 2021)

Traminator said:



			That doesn't really add up.

Travel restrictions were for everyone in the country. People here on holiday were allowed to travel to return home, but there was never a time when the nationality of passport decided whether someone could go on holiday or not from here.

If a non-British resident has gone on holiday, so could a UK passport holder at that time, and both would now be facing the same return travel restrictions.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently not, UK citizens can return home irrespective of the ban but subject to quarantine rules, non UK citizens cannot enter the country. Guessing if you are travelling on a non UK passport and say you are going home when heading to South America, who is going to check that deeply.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 15, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			My Fantasy Football account. It wont retain any substitutions I make. I make changes to the starting 11, save my team  - then next time I look its back to how it was. The only way i can change the team is by making transfers. Grrr.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you've tried this... but that happens to me I just log out and log back in and all ok


----------



## AliMc (Jan 15, 2021)

When football commentators and pundits say passing the ball on the floor, it's not the bloody floor it's the ground or pitch, a floor is what you get in a building such as a house or clubhouse !


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I don't think it's a irritation I think it would be brilliant and would dent his ego as he only let them film there if they put him in the film
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2021)

AliMc said:



			When football commentators and pundits say passing the ball on the floor, it's not the bloody floor it's the ground or pitch, a floor is what you get in a building such as a house or clubhouse !
		
Click to expand...

Similarly with cricket and the use of "deck"


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 15, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I'm sure you've tried this... but that happens to me I just log out and log back in and all ok 

Click to expand...

Yeah, tried it many a time. Can't be bothered with it any more so am content to just abandon the team. (Am still doing better than most in my mini-league -might just check if that's still the case at season end)..


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2021)

The "Laughter " thread turning into an Old Boy's Club..


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 16, 2021)

Spineless footballers.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The "Laughter " thread turning into an Old Boy's Club..

Click to expand...

You should feel right at home then.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 16, 2021)

People who put "cat missing" or "dog missing" signs all over every lamp post in a two mile vicinity …. and then don't bother to ever remove them.  Principle may be good but leaving them becomes a random irritation.  There are a bunch I see near me daily that have been there six months.   The cat ain't coming home - it's sunning itself on the Costa del Sol.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 16, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Spineless footballers.
		
Click to expand...

?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			?
		
Click to expand...

He’s a Spurs fan so he thinks all footballers are spineless....


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 16, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thankfully I didn't drive into the back of them. The irritation was that people would take risks on a day that you know is potentially dangerous on the roads. I braked and thankfully was not on ice at the time. Had it been skiddy I would have stood no chance. I have winter tyres on my car but they can only do so much, the idiot didn't know that either. Just be patient, drive slower, don't pull out unless the gap is big. At -5°C it is not as if anyone driving could be unaware of the dangers either.
		
Click to expand...

Just to back this up. Very nasty smash just up the road from me first think that morning. I was sat in the queue waiting for the police (loads) 2 fire engines and the ambulance, to sort it out. Don't know what had happened but the person had to be cut out of the car. The whole roof was removed. Hope they are ok. 

Drive VERY carefully when roads are icy.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 16, 2021)

Captainron said:



			He’s a Spurs fan so he thinks all footballers are spineless....
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he is.

I suspect that he supports the Dogheads.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Spineless footballers.
		
Click to expand...

Especially when you'd picked them in the last man standing competition at work!


----------



## Dando (Jan 16, 2021)

Watching killer women with piers Morgan. Very disappointing as the title is very misleading. Not one of them killed him


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 16, 2021)

No crowds in stadiums 
Just listening to the screams from players when supposedly fouled or caught so lightly makes me dislike play acting even more.
Bunch of pussies


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			No crowds in stadiums
Just listening to the screams from players when supposedly fouled or caught so lightly makes me dislike play acting even more.
Bunch of pussies
		
Click to expand...

Do you think they have squealed like that for a while or is it just part of taking advantage of a quiet stadium to try to influence the ref?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2021)

Wanting to get a large storage box as I've been told I'm tidying my golf gear this weekend. Went to the local Range. Must have been 50 people waiting in the queue as if its some sort of day out. Nipped into Homebase. Dead and in and out in five minutes. Very rare for me to go to any shops (before people start about "essential") and masked and had disposable gloves on and everything given a wipe with Clinell antisceptic wipes and gloves disposed off and then hands washed so precautions taken. Now got to keep HID happy

Also Azpilicueta over reacting


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wanting to get a large storage box as I've been told I'm tidying my golf gear this weekend. Went to the local Range. Must have been 50 people waiting in the queue as if its some sort of day out. Nipped into Homebase. Dead and in and out in five minutes. Very rare for me to go to any shops (before people start about "essential") and masked and had disposable gloves on and everything given a wipe with Clinell antisceptic wipes and gloves disposed off and then hands washed so precautions taken. Now got to keep HID happy

*Also Azpilicueta over reacting*

Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 16, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you think they have squealed like that for a while or is it just part of taking advantage of a quiet stadium to try to influence the ref?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it has always gone on
No wonder refs have tough decisions to make.
It’s a bit like the boy who cried Wolf,one day they will actually be hurt.
Must admit watching football kills me to be honest,unfortunately not much else on.
Seriously watching some of the replays is embarrassing.
Oh and by the way every team has them.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 16, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wanting to get a large storage box as I've been told I'm tidying my golf gear this weekend. Went to the local Range. Must have been 50 people waiting in the queue as if its some sort of day out. Nipped into Homebase. Dead and in and out in five minutes. Very rare for me to go to any shops (before people start about "essential") and masked and had disposable gloves on and everything given a wipe with Clinell antisceptic wipes and gloves disposed off and then hands washed so precautions taken. Now got to keep HID happy

Also Azpilicueta over reacting
		
Click to expand...

He’s over reacting 
Your just over exaggerating 
50 lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			He’s over reacting
Your just over exaggerating
50 lol
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not. Queue snaked back a good thirty yards to the end of the barriers and then starting to snake into a second line


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 16, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly not. Queue snaked back a good thirty yards to the end of the barriers and then starting to snake into a second line
		
Click to expand...

Bit judgemental though, how do you know if their 50 reasons to be there were anymore or less essential than yours?


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:





Click to expand...


If only Robinson had done that before and learnt his lesson eh 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282072251295240192


----------



## chellie (Jan 16, 2021)

Four people in one car from different addresses told police they had driven from Manchester to Uttoxeter to visit McDonald's on Friday night.


----------



## Dando (Jan 16, 2021)

chellie said:



			Four people in one car from different addresses told police they had driven from Manchester to Uttoxeter to visit McDonald's on Friday night.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a cracking night out!


----------



## drdel (Jan 16, 2021)

chellie said:



			Four people in one car from different addresses told police they had driven from Manchester to Uttoxeter to visit McDonald's on Friday night.
		
Click to expand...

Car was not taxed for months yet they took it on a long drive on quiet roads- numpties


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 16, 2021)

chellie said:



			Four people in one car from different addresses told police they had driven from Manchester to Uttoxeter to visit McDonald's on Friday night.
		
Click to expand...

Since they drove past a dozen other McDs before being stopped in Uttoxeter I would be disappointed if the Police accepted this at face value!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Since they drove past a dozen other McDs before being stopped in Uttoxeter I would be disappointed if the Police accepted this at face value!
		
Click to expand...

I'd be disappointed if the untaxed vehicle wasn't confiscated and they weren't left to contemplate their actions on a socially distanced walk home.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 16, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd be disappointed if the untaxed vehicle wasn't confiscated and they weren't left to contemplate their actions on a socially distanced walk home.
		
Click to expand...

It was confiscated


----------



## Dando (Jan 16, 2021)

Martin Tyler saying it’s tough being a footballer at the moment


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			Martin Tyler saying it’s tough being a footballer at the moment
		
Click to expand...

And thanking them for continuing to play. "It can't be much fun going in to work with the current distancing measures and restrictions at the training grounds". No Martin it's probably not, but it's also not much fun for a doctor or nurse going in for a 12 hour shift in a rammed Covid ward. And the blow is probably softened for the footballers by the fact that many of them will be earning more in a day than what many of those nurses earn in a year.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 16, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			And thanking them for continuing to play. "It can't be much fun going in to work with the current distancing measures and restrictions at the training grounds". No Martin it's probably not, but it's also not much fun for a doctor or nurse going in for a 12 hour shift in a rammed Covid ward. And the blow is probably softened for the footballers by the fact that many of them will be earning more in a day than what many of those nurses earn in a year.
		
Click to expand...

He needs to socially distance himself from a microphone


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 16, 2021)

People asking a question and then snap at you for not answering straight away. 
I am afraid I snapped back as I find it as a form of bullying.


----------



## Slab (Jan 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			...... Very rare for me to go to any shops (before people start about "essential")..... QUOTE]

You're not serious I hope 

Click to expand...


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 17, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who put "cat missing" or "dog missing" signs all over every lamp post in a two mile vicinity …. and then don't bother to ever remove them.  Principle may be good but leaving them becomes a random irritation.  There are a bunch I see near me daily that have been there six months.   The cat ain't coming home - it's sunning itself on the Costa del Sol.
		
Click to expand...

Or, they rip the sign off but leave the cable ties ... Grr


----------



## paddyc (Jan 17, 2021)

The missus!


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2021)

people saying others have a “separate agenda” but are then too spineless to say what that so called agenda is


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			people saying others have a “separate agenda” but are then too spineless to say what that so called agenda is
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it would be breaking forum rules.
Is Whatsapp busy tonight?


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Unfortunately it would be breaking forum rules.
Is Whatsapp busy tonight?
		
Click to expand...

pm me then


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			pm me then
		
Click to expand...

No problem.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 17, 2021)

People that start every sentence with the word so.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			People that start every sentence with the word so.
		
Click to expand...

So what's wrong with that, like?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2021)

Women.......🤬🤬🤬🤬

You're doing the drying up, you come across a utensil that you haven't seen for a while, so you ask her nicely where it goes.
Why does she reply with "the same place it's gone for the last twenty years".


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Women.......🤬🤬🤬🤬

You're doing the drying up, you come across a utensil that you haven't seen for a while, so you ask her nicely where it goes.
Why does she reply with "the same place it's gone for the last twenty years".
		
Click to expand...

It’s nice to know you pay attention to these things


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			It’s nice to know you pay attention to these things
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't have been so bad if we'd used it regularly, but it must have been years since we last used it 😡😡😡


----------



## drdel (Jan 18, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			It wouldn't have been so bad if we'd used it regularly, but it must have been years since we last used it 😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

You now have everyone guessing what it is...


----------



## GB72 (Jan 18, 2021)

The media reporting of the death of Phil Spector. So many seem to be glossing over the fact that he was a convicted murderer or add it as an afterthought.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 18, 2021)

My local news paper, tweeted a link to their daily local Covid update which gives west Berkshire updated figures. Headline of the tweet was along the lines of 'another significant rise in cases'. when you look at the numbers, it was the lowest daily increase in 10 days!! Why not shout about that???

The sacrifices people are making in lockdown showing signs of working, or trend of news cases gives hope...

door knobs.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2021)

I've got a doubler.
Went for a walk with the missus in the local woods yesterday, its turned into quite a popular place since the lockdown last March. Absolutely rammed again, groups of families out en masse, people walking up and down the designated red and black mtb trails, there was even an ice cream van in the car park 😳 

The amount of employers not following any Covid guidelines in the workplace, I feel sorry for some of the guys forced to go and earn a living in these conditions.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've got a doubler.
Went for a walk with the missus in the local woods yesterday, its turned into quite a popular place since the lockdown last March. Absolutely rammed again, groups of families out en masse, people walking up and down the designated red and black mtb trails, there was even an ice cream van in the car park 😳

The amount of employers not following any Covid guidelines in the workplace, I feel sorry for some of the guys forced to go and earn a living in these conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Is that at Chopwell? It made the news the other week, for being so busy.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is that at Chopwell? It made the news the other week, for being so busy.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think I posted about it on here, the main car park was closed due to snow so all the visitors just parked willy nilly all over the village, blocking driveways and generally causing chaos. 
There was one couple yesterday who had brought one of those massive quad bikes with them, unbelievable what some people think is classed as local exercise. Apoligies, I sound like a broken record here, I'm not after another squabble about what exercise should be allowed 😁


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2021)

David Seaman keeps coming up on my Facebook "suggested friends" section 🤣


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2021)

drdel said:



			You now have everyone guessing what it is...
		
Click to expand...

Nothing exciting mate. A very expensive gravy boat, not the "normal" one we use 😉😉😉


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 18, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Nothing exciting mate. A very expensive gravy boat, not the "normal" one we use 😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Did you have it out as a special occasion?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Did you have it out as a special occasion?
		
Click to expand...

I hope to God we're talking about the gravy boat....


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2021)

drdel said:



			You now have everyone guessing what it is...
		
Click to expand...

his wallet?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Did you have it out as a special occasion?
		
Click to expand...

A romantic meal
😳😉😉


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I hope to God we're talking about the gravy boat....

Click to expand...

Now, now geezer 
That's not due until July
😳


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've got a doubler.
Went for a walk with the missus in the local woods yesterday, its turned into quite a popular place since the lockdown last March. Absolutely rammed again, groups of families out en masse, people walking up and down the designated red and black mtb trails, there was even an ice cream van in the car park 😳

The amount of employers not following any Covid guidelines in the workplace, I feel sorry for some of the guys forced to go and earn a living in these conditions.
		
Click to expand...

So - let me get this straight - you and the wife went for a walk in the woods and you're complaining about the number of people walking in the woods?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			So - let me get this straight - you and the wife went for a walk in the woods and you're complaining about the number of people walking in the woods? 

Click to expand...

😆
The number of visitors who came by car, some in large groups 😁


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2021)

People out for exercise, on electric bicycles, or electric scooters. Neither are exercise. While I am on it, walking very slowly isn't exercise either. Not if you are relatively healthy anyway, and most I see ambling about easily fall into this category.


----------



## IainP (Jan 18, 2021)

1 Forgetting the Medical Dispensary now closes for 3 hours for "lunch"
2 The guy a few spaces up who's been sitting his car engine running since I've been sitting here


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2021)

IainP said:



			1 Forgetting the Medical Dispensary now closes for 3 hours for "lunch"
2 *The guy a few spaces up who's been sitting his car engine running since I've been sitting here*

Click to expand...


I had to do this at the click and collect at sainsburies earlier as Id had to jump start the car to get there and couldnt risk turning the engine off


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Now, now geezer
That's not due until July
😳
		
Click to expand...

remember to brush away the cobwebs and look for the instructions


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Women.......🤬🤬🤬🤬

You're doing the drying up, you come across a utensil that you haven't seen for a while, so you ask her nicely where it goes.
Why does she reply with "the same place it's gone for the last twenty years".
		
Click to expand...

Have you not bought Sam a dishwasher yet ?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2021)

richart said:



			Have you not bought Sam a dishwasher yet ?

Click to expand...

Nowhere to fit one in our kitchen mate. Sorry
X


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2021)

richart said:



			Have you not bought Sam a dishwasher yet ?

Click to expand...

Smiffy is the dishwasher!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Ju



Smiffy said:



			Women.......🤬🤬🤬🤬

You're doing the drying up, you come across a utensil that you haven't seen for a while, so you ask her nicely where it goes.
Why does she reply with "the same place it's gone for the last twenty years".
		
Click to expand...

Just leave it on the side until it magically dissapears.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 18, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			I suspect it has always gone on
No wonder refs have tough decisions to make.
It’s a bit like the boy who cried Wolf,one day they will actually be hurt.
Must admit watching football kills me to be honest,unfortunately not much else on.
Seriously watching some of the replays is embarrassing.
Oh and by the way every team has them.
		
Click to expand...

Watch some of the older footie. Jesus, most of todays girls would be scared to death.
Best thing to do is not watch. I don't.
Or follow lower league teams.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2021)

The cost of polycarbonate sheet 😲
Covering half the roof of my planned pergola with polycarbonate is more expensive than making the actual pergola 🙉


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2021)

Attending to a dishwasher repair, to find the tenants have loaded it fully with dirty stuff. I enjoyed watching the faces she pulled as I waited for it to be unloaded before working on it.


----------



## andycap (Jan 18, 2021)

The coronavirus thread for a long time was my oracle , seeing daily how the average person/family was affected by it  and dealing with it , from all corners of the country , It often wandered but most of the time Ethan got it back on track with his knowledgeable input . But boy has that thread gone downhill !!


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2021)

The Numan advert for a condition that may affect some men. 🤐 Adverts are getting more blatant and prime-time. 🤪


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2021)

HID still going full tilt on a freezer for the garage. Prices creeping up and up


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2021)

Claudia Winkleman’s fringe


----------



## chellie (Jan 18, 2021)

Needing a new boiler


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2021)

chellie said:



			Needing a new boiler

Click to expand...

You can have my old one. She’s 45 so getting on a bit and makes a constant whining sound


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2021)

chellie said:



			Needing a new boiler

Click to expand...

if you need any advice give us a shout


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 19, 2021)

Inconsistency


----------



## Rooter (Jan 19, 2021)

1. Strandard of spelling
2. Lists
3. Irony


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2021)

Ordering two new doors for the dining room and kitchen and when they arrive realise they are 2" too narrow and 2" too short.
😱😱😱🤬🤬🤬


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

The BBC Swing Dancers 'Translucent Red Screen' Ident that comes on when watching BBC HD and the local news comes on but not in HD.  So we get the red screen ident.  And the music really irritates. We dive to the remote and switch over.  Sorry.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			A romantic meal
😳😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Pushing the boat out again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2021)

Piece said:



			Claudia Winkleman’s fringe
		
Click to expand...

Think you could have stopped at Claudia Winkleman


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2021)

The constant need for some to always drag down any positivity - it’s hard enough at the moment for people to try and stay positive we don’t need the constant drain of negative news.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The constant need for some to always drag down any positivity - it’s hard enough at the moment for people to try and stay positive we don’t need the constant drain of negative news.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if you don't like the reality from the frontline. Hard to be positive when numbers rise, staff numbers are dropping and morale crashing. Staff are cooked, mentally and physically and I don't think we've even seen the effects this will have mentally on many. That's how it is. If you don't like that I'm sorry


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry if you don't like the reality from the frontline. Hard to be positive when numbers rise, staff numbers are dropping and morale crashing. Staff are cooked, mentally and physically and I don't think we've even seen the effects this will have mentally on many. That's how it is. If you don't like that I'm sorry
		
Click to expand...

You don’t get it do you 

We all know the negatives of what is going on in hospitals, we see it every single day in every single media outlet - always concentrating on every single negative outlook in regards the virus - that just drags people down even further 

So when people try and look at some of positives aspects at the moment the last thing people want to see if someone just throwing cold water over it - even more so when it’s not a direct comparison- yes we know your single hospital is at a certain level but that doesn’t mean lockdown isn’t working and people can’t see a light at the end of the tunnel - it was clearly just a post you made to try and pour scorn on positive news 

Allow people to think positive and look forward to better times. It’s depressing enough for many people at the moment - small beacons of hope are what is needed for people.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You don’t get it do you

We all know the negatives of what is going on in hospitals, we see it every single day in every single media outlet - always concentrating on every single negative outlook in regards the virus - that just drags people down even further

So when people try and look at some of positives aspects at the moment the last thing people want to see if someone just throwing cold water over it - even more so when it’s not a direct comparison- yes we know your single hospital is at a certain level but that doesn’t mean lockdown isn’t working and people can’t see a light at the end of the tunnel - it was clearly just a post you made to try and pour scorn on positive news

Allow people to think positive and look forward to better times. It’s depressing enough for many people at the moment - small beacons of hope are what is needed for people.
		
Click to expand...

So where do our small beacons come from? The issue is you are making these positives seem as though it'll soon be over. Sorry to say this will be going on for a good while yet. Find the positives where you like and use them in whatever manner you feel benefits you the best but just bear in mind for many this is going to be with them for a while and that's not counting the long term cost in terms of long covid and potential mental issues to deal with. Even when restrictions are relaxed many wont be free from this. Simple fact and just trying to temper the optimism that there is light at the end of the tunnel. 

Not prepared to argue with you especially with the curt and unnecessary opening sentence. Yet again if someone doesn't fit into the LP way it must be wrong and shouted down


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You don’t get it do you

We all know the negatives of what is going on in hospitals, we see it every single day in every single media outlet - always concentrating on every single negative outlook in regards the virus - that just drags people down even further

So when people try and look at some of positives aspects at the moment the last thing people want to see if someone just throwing cold water over it - even more so when it’s not a direct comparison- yes we know your single hospital is at a certain level but that doesn’t mean lockdown isn’t working and people can’t see a light at the end of the tunnel - it was clearly just a post you made to try and pour scorn on positive news

Allow people to think positive and look forward to better times. It’s depressing enough for many people at the moment - small beacons of hope are what is needed for people.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on, I reckon the media and people with Hero complexes will miss it when it’s gone! 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So where do our small beacons come from? The issue is you are making these positives seem as though it'll soon be over. Sorry to say this will be going on for a good while yet. Find the positives where you like and use them in whatever manner you feel benefits you the best but just bear in mind for many this is going to be with them for a while and that's not counting the long term cost in terms of long covid and potential mental issues to deal with. Even when restrictions are relaxed many wont be free from this. Simple fact and just trying to temper the optimism that there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Not prepared to argue with you especially with the curt and unnecessary opening sentence. Yet again if someone doesn't fit into the LP way it must be wrong and shouted down
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately you’re not tempering the optimism, you are completely sniffing out the candle. 

If people have some hope or positive to hang on to they are more likely to stick within the rules. Totally beat them down and they will say what’s the point were doomed anyway and  ignore what they are supposed to do. Jeez.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m all for optimism and the chinks of light at the end of the tunnel are most welcome

However there is a danger that this will result in some relaxing their guard too early leading to further increases in infection rates

And Homer has a point too, this is going to be an ongoing issue for many people for many years , both patients and  health workers. 

So it’s a time to just keep on keeping on and when restrictions are eventually lifted, there’s going to be one hell of a party.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Unfortunately you’re not tempering the optimism, you are completely sniffing out the candle.

If people have some hope or positive to hang on to they are more likely to stick within the rules. Totally beat them down and they will say what’s the point were doomed anyway and  ignore what they are supposed to do. Jeez. 

Click to expand...

Agree with that. Any glimmer of hope gives meaning to why I am staying at home. No hope, no point. My glimmer of hope is maybe, just maybe at a push, I may be able to watch the 6 nations with a friend or two. Maybe time for a separate thread where people can spread a bit of hope.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 19, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So where do our small beacons come from? The issue is you are making these positives seem as though it'll soon be over. Sorry to say this will be going on for a good while yet. Find the positives where you like and use them in whatever manner you feel benefits you the best but just bear in mind for many this is going to be with them for a while and that's not counting the long term cost in terms of long covid and potential mental issues to deal with. Even when restrictions are relaxed many wont be free from this. Simple fact and just trying to temper the optimism that there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Not prepared to argue with you especially with the curt and unnecessary opening sentence. Yet again if someone doesn't fit into the LP way it must be wrong and shouted down
		
Click to expand...

They just don't get it Martyn & you're right that's a very unnecessary & thoughtless outburst by LP...... it's very hard for them to grasp it when they are so detached from the front line. I get it first hand from my daughter & her partner working there in Bradford & constantly seeing examples of the public not following advice/laws. 
So the idea of 'softening' the message/news is an absolute insult to those fighting the fight on the front-line,.

To be honest I'd have expected a bit more understanding really.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m all for optimism and the chinks of light at the end of the tunnel are most welcome

However there is a danger that this will result in some relaxing their guard too early leading to further increases in infection rates

And Homer has a point too, this is going to be an ongoing issue for many people for many years , both patients and  health workers.

So it’s a time to just keep on keeping on and when restrictions are eventually lifted, there’s going to be one hell of a party.
		
Click to expand...

But we all know that - it gets told to us every single day by the media , we know people are suffering both physically and just as crucial mentally, we know that it’s not just going to vanish and people will suffer for a long time and our NHS is going to stretched

These are things that are constantly fed to us every day by the media - there provide no level of anything positive or anything to look forward to - the mental dark cloud is hanging right above us and there is nothing more frustrating when someone is trying to find even just the small level of positive news like - the lockdown is starting to work , the cases are dropping , millions are getting the vaccine to allow people to even look forward to something in their life at the moment whether that be a round of golf or a hug with a parent - we need to read or listen to the fact there will be better times ahead - we don’t need to read someone just totally stamp down on any level of positive news , we already get that every single day from the media.

It’s time we started to look forward to brighter days ahead - that doesnt mean we forget that people are still struggling and the virus is still around but there are millions out there who need to see a small light at the end.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 19, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Absolutely spot on, I reckon the media and people with* Hero complexes will miss it when it’s gone!* 😂
		
Click to expand...

This has to be the most thoughtless post of the year!!!! .......  Shameful.


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 19, 2021)

Loads of people, here included are loving this. They’re addicted to the fear, they mainline it, it’s started to define them. 
What are they gonna do when it’s all over?


----------



## 2blue (Jan 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But we all know that - it gets told to us every single day by the media , we know people are suffering both physically and just as crucial mentally, we know that it’s not just going to vanish and people will suffer for a long time and our NHS is going to stretched

These are things that are constantly fed to us every day by the media - there provide no level of anything positive or anything to look forward to - the mental dark cloud is hanging right above us and there is nothing more frustrating when someone is trying to find even just the small level of positive news like - the lockdown is starting to work , the cases are dropping , millions are getting the vaccine to allow people to even look forward to something in their life at the moment whether that be a round of golf or a hug with a parent - we need to read or listen to the fact there will be better times ahead - we don’t need to read someone just totally stamp down on any level of positive news , we already get that every single day from the media.

It’s time we started to look forward to brighter days ahead - that doesnt mean we forget that people are still struggling and the virus is still around but there are millions out there who need to see a small light at the end.
		
Click to expand...

THIS ^^^^^^^^  has to be the biggest.....
*Random irritation of the day........  except it's more than a day!!!*


----------



## 2blue (Jan 19, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Loads of people, here included are loving this. They’re addicted to the fear, they mainline it, it’s started to define them.
What are they gonna do when it’s all over?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear...... they're now fighting for the most inconsiderate Post of the Day!!!  Maybe time to shut this thread!!!!


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 19, 2021)

2blue said:



			Oh dear...... they're now fighting for the most inconsiderate Post of the Day!!!  Maybe time to shut this thread!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just an opinion, call it a irritation if you like. It’s a valid one


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 19, 2021)

BBC news. Now we've got the vaccine and there is a tiny bit of light peeping through you'd have thought they'd concentrate on that. But no.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 19, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m all for optimism and the chinks of light at the end of the tunnel are most welcome

*However there is a danger that this will result in some relaxing their guard too early leading to further increases in infection rates*

And Homer has a point too, this is going to be an ongoing issue for many people for many years , both patients and  health workers.

So it’s a time to just keep on keeping on and when restrictions are eventually lifted, there’s going to be one hell of a party.
		
Click to expand...

Why can they not see this......  rather than wanting everything to be through rose-tinted glasses.......  it's a tough world out there. Lets not try & deny that.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 19, 2021)

Virgin Media...YET AGAIN ! THey've increase our monthly bill (double) due to ignoring the credits we have with them to be applied until June 2021 due to them employing people in far off places to answer calls. Can I get hold of them to sort it out? No. 

I'll be calling cancellations tomorrow.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 19, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Just an opinion, call it a irritation if you like. It’s a valid one
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah....  just you carry on like the other thoughtless prats.


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 19, 2021)

2blue said:



			Oh yeah....  just you carry on like the other thoughtless prats. 

Click to expand...

Good to see you’re accepting of a contrary view. Only an opinion never proclaimed as fact. Well done, carry on👍


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

Random irritation:
Lack of a breathalyser on the forum. Reading this thread tonight, I suggest some shouldn’t log in if they’re getting, as Private Eye would say, tired and emotional!
🍺🍻🍷🧊🍸🥴


----------



## drdel (Jan 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You don’t get it do you

We all know the negatives of what is going on in hospitals, we see it every single day in every single media outlet - always concentrating on every single negative outlook in regards the virus - that just drags people down even further

So when people try and look at some of positives aspects at the moment the last thing people want to see if someone just throwing cold water over it - even more so when it’s not a direct comparison- yes we know your single hospital is at a certain level but that doesn’t mean lockdown isn’t working and people can’t see a light at the end of the tunnel - it was clearly just a post you made to try and pour scorn on positive news

Allow people to think positive and look forward to better times. It’s depressing enough for many people at the moment - small beacons of hope are what is needed for people.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is a bit insensitive. Reading his posts is not compulsory.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2021)

Its hard to be positive about anything at the moment. 
Yes, infections are down but we're still losing a lot of people.
The weather is crap, golf courses are closed and everyone's miserable. 
But if there is a chink of light, a small positive that can steel the hearts of those most affected by it and give them a bit of hope...well, I'm all for shouting it from the rooftops.
Just the fact that case numbers have dropped significantly in the last week is one of the things that's keeping me going.
If we were still up in the 60k a day region, well, I'm not going there....we're making progress - why not salute that? 
Cheering the drop in case numbers is not disrespectful to anyone in my view, certainly not viewing things through specs of any tint.
It's a positive and, let's  face it, we haven't had much to be happy about since September have we.....


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Its hard to be positive about anything at the moment.
Yes, infections are down but we're still losing a lot of people.
The weather is crap, golf courses are closed and everyone's miserable.
But if there is a chink of light, a small positive that can steel the hearts of those most affected by it and give them a bit of hope...well, I'm all for shouting it from the rooftops.
Just the fact that case numbers have dropped significantly in the last week is one of the things that's keeping me going.
If we were still up in the 60k a day region, well, I'm not going there....we're making progress - why not salute that?
Cheering the drop in case numbers is not disrespectful to anyone in my view, certainly not viewing things through specs of any tint.
It's a positive and, let's  face it, we haven't had much to be happy about since September have we.....
		
Click to expand...

Wholeheartedly agree👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But we all know that - it gets told to us every single day by the media , we know people are suffering both physically and just as crucial mentally, we know that it’s not just going to vanish and people will suffer for a long time and our NHS is going to stretched

These are things that are constantly fed to us every day by the media - there provide no level of anything positive or anything to look forward to - the mental dark cloud is hanging right above us and there is nothing more frustrating when someone is trying to find even just the small level of positive news like - the lockdown is starting to work , the cases are dropping , millions are getting the vaccine to allow people to even look forward to something in their life at the moment whether that be a round of golf or a hug with a parent - we need to read or listen to the fact there will be better times ahead - we don’t need to read someone just totally stamp down on any level of positive news , we already get that every single day from the media.

It’s time we started to look forward to brighter days ahead - that doesnt mean we forget that people are still struggling and the virus is still around but there are millions out there who need to see a small light at the end.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t disagree with you Phil, having had my own mental health demons I am fully aware of the need for positive messages.

BUT this forum is also a place for people to vent, to share when they are down and for the forum to rally round and support.

Homer may not be an ICU medic, but he is working there, is surrounded by the sick and dying and is undoubtedly suffering as a result. 
He has a right to the support of the forum same as any member and I will not have his views and experiences belittled or dismissed out of hand

Please put your petty feud to one side


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2021)

drdel said:



			I think that is a bit insensitive. Reading his posts is not compulsory.
		
Click to expand...

His post was a direct reply to something I posted - I then posted a random irritation with no names mentioned to which he once again responded.

The virus right now is a huge black cloud over us all and it would be nice for people to be allowed to post or think of some positive areas to look at to give a bit of hope. The negative news is across every single media outlet there is


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 19, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I don’t disagree with you Phil, having had my own mental health demons I am fully aware of the need for positive messages.

BUT this forum is also a place for people to vent, to share when they are down and for the forum to rally round and support.

Homer may not be an ICU medic, but he is working there, is surrounded by the sick and dying and is undoubtedly suffering as a result.
He has a right to the support of the forum same as any member and I will not have his views and experiences belittled or dismissed out of hand

Please put your petty feud to one side
		
Click to expand...

That’s not what it read like. Homer reacted to Phil’s ‘positive’ post.


----------



## andycap (Jan 19, 2021)

Nobody likes bad news , but we need the negatives as well as the positives in order to really understand what is going on and where , suppressing news to just give one side of a story is no good to anybody , and if our national media did that it would be propoganda


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Its hard to be positive about anything at the moment.
Yes, infections are down but we're still losing a lot of people.
The weather is crap, golf courses are closed and everyone's miserable.
But if there is a chink of light, a small positive that can steel the hearts of those most affected by it and give them a bit of hope...well, I'm all for shouting it from the rooftops.
Just the fact that case numbers have dropped significantly in the last week is one of the things that's keeping me going.
If we were still up in the 60k a day region, well, I'm not going there....we're making progress - why not salute that?
Cheering the drop in case numbers is not disrespectful to anyone in my view, certainly not viewing things through specs of any tint.
It's a positive and, let's  face it, we haven't had much to be happy about since September have we.....
		
Click to expand...

Spot on 

And the whole reason why I’m just concentrating on anything positive that happens now.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2021)

As Andycap says, you need balance in the news.
Of course we need to know the bad stuff but we need to know some good stuff too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I don’t disagree with you Phil, having had my own mental health demons I am fully aware of the need for positive messages.

BUT this forum is also a place for people to vent, to share when they are down and for the forum to rally round and support.

Homer may not be an ICU medic, but he is working there, is surrounded by the sick and dying and is undoubtedly suffering as a result.
*He has a right to the support of the forum same as any member and I will not have his views and experiences belittled or dismissed out of hand

Please put your petty feud to one *side
		
Click to expand...

But that’s not what happened? Homer was the one to react to my post in regards the positive moments and also reacted on here  and not once did I belittle anything he is doing in regards his job


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But we all know that - it gets told to us every single day by the media , we know people are suffering both physically and just as crucial mentally, we know that it’s not just going to vanish and people will suffer for a long time and our NHS is going to stretched

These are things that are constantly fed to us every day by the media - there provide no level of anything positive or anything to look forward to - the mental dark cloud is hanging right above us and there is nothing more frustrating when someone is trying to find even just the small level of positive news like - the lockdown is starting to work , the cases are dropping , millions are getting the vaccine to allow people to even look forward to something in their life at the moment whether that be a round of golf or a hug with a parent - we need to read or listen to the fact there will be better times ahead - we don’t need to read someone just totally stamp down on any level of positive news , we already get that every single day from the media.

It’s time we started to look forward to brighter days ahead - that doesnt mean we forget that people are still struggling and the virus is still around but there are millions out there who need to see a small light at the end.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree to a point on wanting a glimmer of hope, we all know that if we follow the rules we will help speed things up and help us to overcome it along with the vaccine.
 However do you not think that instead of things to help "our" minds how about we ask those dealing with it on the front line what they want and what from us. Everyone needs that soemthing to look forward to, but lets get our priorities right.
 Those at the very sharp end need the help, support and eveything we can give them int he fight. If that means not complaining about what info is being given out, so be it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Maybe time for a separate thread where people can spread a bit of hope.
		
Click to expand...

👍👍


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 19, 2021)

Biggest irritation for me right now is the amount of total crap posted on social media by conspiracy theorists and anti vaxxers that think Covid19 is just a big hoax and hospitals are empty.


----------



## andycap (Jan 19, 2021)

drive4show said:



			👍👍
		
Click to expand...

But if we only read the good stuff we only learn half of it , in essence the coronavirus thread should give that balance of information but it keeps going pear shaped


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 19, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So it’s a time to just keep on keeping on and when restrictions are eventually lifted, there’s going to be one hell of a party.
		
Click to expand...

I'll probably just have a quiet night in if im honest...


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Maybe time for a separate thread where people can spread a bit of hope.
		
Click to expand...

Done 👍


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			I'll probably just have a quiet night in if im honest...
		
Click to expand...

Well it’ll just be full of people telling you what’s wrong with it anyway...no point going


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 19, 2021)

My new scales giving me different readings depending on where on the floor I put them. Weighing myself weekly as I've started Couch to 5k and the first week the scales said I'd lost 1.3kg. Weighed myself again this morning and the first reading was that I'd lost 400g. Moved the scales and tried again, weight had stayed the same. Moved them again and it said I'd put on 300g. Tried them in two places in the lounge as well and there was 2.6kg between the two readings. I'm going to give up weighing myself and just do the running.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 19, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			My new scales giving me different readings depending on where on the floor I put them. Weighing myself weekly as I've started Couch to 5k and the first week the scales said I'd lost 1.3kg. Weighed myself again this morning and the first reading was that I'd lost 400g. Moved the scales and tried again, weight had stayed the same. Moved them again and it said I'd put on 300g. Tried them in two places in the lounge as well and there was 2.6kg between the two readings. I'm going to give up weighing myself and just do the running.
		
Click to expand...

You will put on weight running that’s for sure.
Steady state running is not the best for weight loss


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 19, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			You will put on weight running that’s for sure.
Steady state running is not the best for weight loss
		
Click to expand...

Getting a bit fitter is my main goal, with any associated weight loss an added bonus. Giving up drinking will be the main thing that will get the weight down as I'm no longer pouring half a bottle of brandy down my neck each night. If you, or anyone else, can recommend an exercise that will get me fitter and help me lose weight then I'd be very grateful. I absolutely hate running but so far have managed to drag myself out 6 times each week in all weathers.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 19, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			You will put on weight running that’s for sure.
Steady state running is not the best for weight loss
		
Click to expand...

Steady state may not be the best, but it burns calories so it certainly helps.

Burn more calories than you put in your body and you will lose weight.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 19, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



*Steady state* may not be the best, but it burns calories so it certainly helps.

Burn more calories than you put in your body and you will lose weight.
		
Click to expand...

What's steady state running?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 19, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			What's steady state running?
		
Click to expand...

I would class it as running at a steady pace for a period of time. “LISS” is low intensity steady state exercise, generally exercising at a low heart rate (compared to max) for a prolonged period of time.

“HIIT” High intensity interval training, where you work for a short period of time, 30 seconds at close to max effort, then rest for 30 seconds and repeat is said to give better results for weight loss, one of the reasons being your body burns calories at a higher rate for longer once you have finished exercising.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 19, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I would class it as running at a steady pace for a period of time. “LISS” is low intensity steady state exercise, generally exercising at a low heart rate (compared to max) for a prolonged period of time.

“HIIT” High intensity interval training, where you work for a short period of time, 30 seconds at close to max effort, then rest for 30 seconds and repeat is said to give better results for weight loss, one of the reasons being your body burns calories at a higher rate for longer once you have finished exercising.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Then that's what I'm doing at the minute. After 20+ years of almost no exercise and eating, drinking and smoking too much I need to start fairly slowly before I build it up to anything more intense.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 19, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Cheers. Then that's what I'm doing at the minute. After 20+ years of almost no exercise and eating, drinking and smoking too much I need to start fairly slowly before I build it up to anything more intense.
		
Click to expand...

I’m definitely not an expert, but for me there are two different ways to look at it. Doing exercise will get you fitter, sorting out what you eat will make you lose weight. Combine the two and you’re onto a winner.

It’s a journey, and a tough one at that. The best way to be sure of results is to be consistent.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 19, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Cheers. Then that's what I'm doing at the minute. After 20+ years of almost no exercise and eating, drinking and smoking too much I need to start fairly slowly before I build it up to anything more intense.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t really want to get in any debate with anyone about running but I guarantee I could help you considering get fitter,stronger and lose weight if you want.
The only thing I would ask is for total commitment.
Google steady state running and it will tell you why it might not help you lose weight.
Look up Cortisol 
Running 6 days a week is also not good especially based on what your saying,your body needs time to recover to get the best results.
If you were experience than that’s a different story.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 19, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Don’t really want to get in any debate with anyone about running but I guarantee I could help you considering get fitter,stronger and lose weight if you want.
The only thing I would ask is for total commitment.
Google steady state running and it will tell you why it might not help you lose weight.
Look up Cortisol
Running 6 days a week is also not good especially based on what your saying,your body needs time to recover to get the best results.
If you were experience than that’s a different story.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, that is interesting. I wish I'd known that 30 years ago. I hated running, but thought it was good for me, to lose weight🙄.
Good job I played a lot of squash as well. I loved that. From what you say that did me more good?
Late seventies now,so running is long time ago.i have found ,however, that swinging on the range most  days kept the waist trimmer😉


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Oh, that is interesting. I wish I'd known that 30 years ago. I hated running, but thought it was good for me, to lose weight🙄.
Good job I played a lot of squash as well. I loved that. From what you say that did me more good?
Late seventies now,so running is long time ago.i have found ,however, that swinging on the range most  days kept the waist trimmer😉
		
Click to expand...

What is it they; don’t play squash to get fit, get fit to play squash


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 20, 2021)

Gender neutral playing cards,because the king shouldn’t be higher than the queen 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Neilds (Jan 20, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Getting a bit fitter is my main goal, with any associated weight loss an added bonus. Giving up drinking will be the main thing that will get the weight down as I'm no longer pouring half a bottle of brandy down my neck each night. If you, or anyone else, can recommend an exercise that will get me fitter and help me lose weight then I'd be very grateful. I absolutely hate running but so far have managed to drag myself out 6 times each week in all weathers.
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself a decent jump rope (skipping rope) from Amazon- helped me lose 2.5 stones last year and still losing/maintaining so far this year. Takes a while to master and is really frustrating sometimes but 10-15 minutes 3/4 times a week has done me well😀😀😀


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Gender neutral playing cards,because the king shouldn’t be higher than the queen 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Gender neutral playing cards,because the king shouldn’t be higher than the queen 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

What are they calling them then?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2021)

I've been asked to travel into the office on Wednesdays, because Weds morning they have team meeting so everyone can 'touch base' or whatever. So here I am and today's meeting didn't even happen. No explanation or anything.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've been asked to travel into the office on Wednesdays, because Weds morning they have team meeting so everyone can 'touch base' or whatever. So here I am and today's meeting didn't even happen. No explanation or anything. 

Click to expand...

You don't think may be it's a wind up?


----------



## Dando (Jan 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			What are they calling them then?
		
Click to expand...

gold, silver and bronze apparently but that's colourist


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2021)

a month now without my Fatbike, due to needing some parts.... perfect snowy day to be out on it...... again


----------



## Pants (Jan 20, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Gender neutral playing cards,because the king shouldn’t be higher than the queen 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Ah!  Girls on top then?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 20, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Are you kidding me?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			You don't think may be it's a wind up?
		
Click to expand...

Ha, we had the meeting last Wednesday and it's in the calendar. Today it just didn't happen though. 🤷🏻‍♂️



Dando said:



			gold, silver and bronze apparently but that's colourist
		
Click to expand...

The gold of spades? The bronze of diamonds? That really doesn't work.   They should just change the Jack to the Jill so the women outnumber the men and left the rest alone.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Gender neutral playing cards,because the king shouldn’t be higher than the queen 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...




JamesR said:



			Are you kidding me?
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Sadly not 😂
		
Click to expand...

https://inews.co.uk/news/dutch-woman-overthrows-king-to-create-gender-neutral-pack-of-cards-835808

There you go James...

From the Mail; She said: 'If we have this hierarchy that the king is worth more than the queen then this subtle inequality influences people in their daily life because it's just another way of saying 'hey, you're less important'. 

But no issues with the Queen trumping the Jack, despite that subtle inequality influencing people in their daily life because it's just another way of saying 'hey, you're less important'...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 20, 2021)

Just watched an article on youtube about a woman that has designed a 'gender neutral' pack of cards where the jack, queen and king are replaced with silver, gold and platinum so that certain groups of the population aren't offended by gender hierarchy. You couldn't make this up.

Edit: Just seen earlier posts on the same subject


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Just watched an article on youtube about a woman that has designed a 'gender neutral' pack of cards where the jack, queen and king are replaced with silver, gold and platinum so that certain groups of the population aren't offended by gender hierarchy. You couldn't make this up.

Edit: Just seen earlier posts on the same subject 

Click to expand...

I'm guessing the Twos aren't fussed then..?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 20, 2021)

If you go to Amsterdam, you could probably get a pack of cards with 52 queens in it 😲


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 20, 2021)

With a King and a Queen, plus the fact that white always starts before black, I think chess is doomed.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			With a King and a Queen, plus the fact that white always starts before black, I think chess is doomed.
		
Click to expand...

They could make them red and green and really confuse colour blind players..


----------



## Captainron (Jan 20, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			With a King and a Queen, plus the fact that white always starts before black, I think chess is doomed.
		
Click to expand...

Insert Family Guy “oh noooo”


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 20, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			With a King and a Queen, plus the fact that white always starts before black, I think chess is doomed.
		
Click to expand...

The queen is the most powerful piece in chess though...


----------



## sunshine (Jan 20, 2021)

Imurg said:



			They could make them red and green and really confuse colour blind players..
		
Click to expand...

Only if it's legend earth green


----------



## sunshine (Jan 20, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The queen is the most powerful piece in chess though...
		
Click to expand...

...But the king is the most important.

Maybe chess should switch to non-binary elected representatives instead of continuing with an absolute monarchy. The pawns are oppressed.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The queen is the most powerful piece in chess though...
		
Click to expand...

Inequality is usually deemed ok if it's the women with the power. 👀


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Inequality is usually deemed ok if it's the women with the power. 👀
		
Click to expand...

This could get interesting.........


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2021)

drive4show said:



			This could get interesting.........
		
Click to expand...

Shall I get the popcorn in Gordon?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 20, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			If you go to Amsterdam, you could probably get a pack of cards with 52 queens in it 😲
		
Click to expand...

You would defininitely get a few ace of hearts...


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 20, 2021)

Accountants have asked for my P45, looks like my previous employers couldn’t be bothered to send it, nor the receipt for the compensation they paid. Tried their payroll department but they don’t pick up ringing phones. Have messaged their HR department, but I have little confidence in them as they broke the law the last time, which suggests they are quite incompetent. Dunno why I cannot use my NI number and get all my details


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 20, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Accountants have asked for my P45, looks like my previous employers couldn’t be bothered to send it, nor the receipt for the compensation they paid. Tried their payroll department but they don’t pick up ringing phones. Have messaged their HR department, but I have little confidence in them as they broke the law the last time, which suggests they are quite incompetent. Dunno why I cannot use my NI number and get all my details
		
Click to expand...

You can on the gov.co.uk website with government gateway. 
Shows my previous employers and tax paid. 
Never needed a p45. Can’t say I’ve received many either from 13 employers.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 20, 2021)

Trying to get a house sale and purchase sorted. Like pulling teeth.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Accountants have asked for my P45, looks like my previous employers couldn’t be bothered to send it, nor the receipt for the compensation they paid. Tried their payroll department but they don’t pick up ringing phones. Have messaged their HR department, but I have little confidence in them as they broke the law the last time, which suggests they are quite incompetent. Dunno why I cannot use my NI number and get all my details
		
Click to expand...

Set up a personal tax https://www.gov.uk/personal-tax-account


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Trying to get a house sale and purchase sorted. Like pulling teeth.
		
Click to expand...

If it’s a residential property, and not your principal private residence, remember that you have to submit a CGT return and pay any tax within 30 days of completion


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 20, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Set up a personal tax https://www.gov.uk/personal-tax-account

Click to expand...

Yup done that not sure how it affects me though, it’s a bit of strange one as I had 10months out and a redundancy payment for 2019/2020 and then May 2020 I was employed plus a compensation award which was taxed at my old rate. So might see a rebate but who knows.


----------



## fundy (Jan 20, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Trying to get a house sale and purchase sorted. Like pulling teeth.
		
Click to expand...

agreed our sale on 1st Sept and agreed to chain break. Still not exchanged! Know how you feel


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 21, 2021)

JamesR said:



			If it’s a residential property, and not your principal private residence, remember that you have to submit a CGT return and pay any tax within 30 days of completion
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I can just about afford the one house.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			agreed our sale on 1st Sept and agreed to chain break. Still not exchanged! Know how you feel 

Click to expand...

We sold in August and the chain was complete in October. Council is buying our buyers and we're buying one with no upward chain. Still dragging it out.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 21, 2021)

Parents who drag their little darlings through the snow on sledges. As long as their precious child has fun/doesn’t have to walk, what does it matter that they make the pavement slippery and dangerous for the rest of us! Even worse are the idiots who think it is cool to strap on some skis 🤬


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2021)

One of my football mates has won a hell of a lot of money on football accumulators this week. He won three different accas in a row, winning £1000, £1700 and £500. He showed us the accas and he literally just throws them together the same way I used to when I used to put accas on. The difference is I never won a bloody penny! I now he's tempted me to start it up again. Grrr.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Your Premier League prediction competition has pointed out to me how ludicrously difficult it is and why the only winners are the bookies...
		
Click to expand...

He showed us the accas and all he did was back the favourites to win in a bunch of games. All of them at home as well. It's just so annoying.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			He showed us the accas and all he did was back the favourites to win in a bunch of games. All of them at home as well. It's just so annoying. 

Click to expand...

Surely backing favourites he's not getting brilliant odds and is putting decent money down? Especially for £1000+ returns!

They'll always tell you about the wins - they wont tell you what they've spent!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Surely backing favourites he's not getting brilliant odds and is putting decent money down? Especially for £1000+ returns!

They'll always tell you about the wins - they wont tell you what they've spent!
		
Click to expand...

There's normally one or two that were debateable but he went on form, i.e. Leicester to beat Chelsea at home. Alongside six other games where the home team was odds-on to win. £20 on, won £1700. I honestly used to do the exact same thing and lose every week. But I'd only put a couple of quid on as I'm not that brave.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 21, 2021)

Trying to get our Payroll team to tell me what my bottom line / take-home will be once I drop from 5 days to 4 days from 1st Feb. 

I have tried working out my NI and Tax myself using my current monthly payslip calc - and can get quite close - but I should be able to get it exact.  I therefore conclude that I am making one or more incorrect assumptions somewhere in my calc, and don't feel comfortable with that.  I have also made assumptions about some benefits and associated costs - and though HR have stated the costs of these won't change I would rather see that reflected in a new bottom line. 

You'd think nobody had ever asked the question before.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Trying to get our Payroll team to tell me what my bottom line / take-home will be once I drop from 5 days to 4 days from 1st Feb.

I have tried working out my NI and Tax myself using my current monthly payslip calc - and can get quite close - but I should be able to get it exact.  I therefore conclude that I am making one or more incorrect assumptions somewhere in my calc, and don't feel comfortable with that.  I have also made assumptions about some benefits and associated costs - and though HR have stated the costs of these won't change I would rather see that reflected in a new bottom line.

You'd think nobody had ever asked the question before.
		
Click to expand...

Try this website https://www.thesalarycalculator.co.uk/salary.php


----------



## Rooter (Jan 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			There's normally one or two that were debateable but he went on form, i.e. Leicester to beat Chelsea at home. Alongside six other games where the home team was odds-on to win. £20 on, won £1700. I honestly used to do the exact same thing and lose every week. But I'd only put a couple of quid on as I'm not that brave.
		
Click to expand...

Used to do a footy acca every Saturday, had a couple of 4 figure wins, never more than that, only ever 5/10 quid maximum per bet, it can be a slippery slope if like me, you love the buzz of a bet!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Used to do a footy acca every Saturday, had a couple of 4 figure wins, never more than that, only ever 5/10 quid maximum per bet, it can be a slippery slope if like me, you love the buzz of a bet!!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I like the buzz of the bet, I just like winning but never do. The only time I used to win was on international weeks, because there seemed to be a lot fewer upsets. This season is probably the worst to bet on given how many random results there have been. But hey there's not much else to do. I've put a five-fold on for tonight, just a small one to see how I do. (Almost certainly lose.)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 21, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Try this website https://www.thesalarycalculator.co.uk/salary.php

Click to expand...

This is most recent update to my question...I think even I managed to work that one out (apart from the fact that I have an annual salary and don't think in hourly rate terms) - and in any case didn't actually answer my question as I asked about *bottom* line...

_We can provide you with a formula to calculate your new gross salary at the reduced hours. The formula is as follows:
_
_old hourly rate*new weekly shift hours*52 weeks per year_



I will have a go with the calculator


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not sure I like the buzz of the bet, I just like winning but never do. The only time I used to win was on international weeks, because there seemed to be a lot fewer upsets. This season is probably the worst to bet on given how many random results there have been. But hey there's not much else to do. I've put a five-fold on for tonight, just a small one to see how I do. (Almost certainly lose.)
		
Click to expand...

I've had a grand off them the last two weeks. 
Not accas, but two players to get booked in a game. Can usually pay around 20/1. 
My best was the Arsenal Newcastle game in the Cup. Had a treble, Carroll was booked early, then in the 93rd minute the Clarke got booked for a tackle and Hayden for kicking the ball away. £360 off a tenner.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I've had a grand off them the last two weeks.
Not accas, but two players to get booked in a game. Can usually pay around 20/1.
My best was the Arsenal Newcastle game in the Cup. Had a treble, Carroll was booked early, then in the 93rd minute the Clarke got booked for a tackle and Hayden for kicking the ball away. £360 off a tenner.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, nice one. Too in-depth for me, I prefer results because you can just easily glance through the scores to see which one has **** you over. I did go through a phase of picking 'both teams to scores' though, I used to scan the fixtures for matches between two sides who concede hatfuls of goals, ha. There would still always be one who couldn't find the net though.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This is most recent update to my question...I think even I managed to work that one out (apart from the fact that I have an annual salary and don't think in hourly rate terms) - and in any case didn't actually answer my question as I asked about *bottom* line...

_We can provide you with a formula to calculate your new gross salary at the reduced hours. The formula is as follows:_

_old hourly rate*new weekly shift hours*52 weeks per year_



I will have a go with the calculator 

Click to expand...

I would divide your annual bottom line by 52, then divide by 5 and multiply by 4.
I don't know how accurate you need to be but that would be near enough for me.
Or you could just live dangerously and wait and see.


----------



## Dando (Jan 21, 2021)

being deemed borderline racist and having an issue with successful black people


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 21, 2021)

Dando said:



			being deemed borderline racist and having an issue with successful black people
		
Click to expand...

You need to get a grip, if you want to go public, bring it on!
You asked for a pm and got one, were I stated it was my opinion and doesn’t make me correct, stop hiding behind cryptic comments.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 21, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I would divide your annual bottom line by 52, then divide by 5 and multiply by 4.
I don't know how accurate you need to be but that would be near enough for me.
Or you could just live dangerously and wait and see.
		
Click to expand...

Well using the calculator I managed to get my NI exact and my tax within a few pennies.  However to get my tax right I had to play games on which of the flexible benefits I purchase were taxable and which were not taxable - I had to make some of them taxable tough I thought they were salary sacrifice.  Anyway.  

As it happens if I simply apply a straight reduced hours factor to current take-home that's pretty good - £133 low - not a lot in the scheme of things though it's what I pay monthly for my golf subs


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 21, 2021)

...that I can't stop myself swearing at the TV every time the tousle-haired one pops into view and opens his mouth.  Yes I know - it's just me. I need to get over it.  Maybe I just have to think _Oor Wullie_ sitting on a bucket and that'll make me smile.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...that I can't stop myself swearing at the TV every time the tousle-haired one pops into view and opens his mouth.  Yes I know - it's just me. I need to get over it.  Maybe I just have to think _Oor Wullie_ sitting on a bucket and that'll make me smile.
		
Click to expand...

Your not the only one, you are in a minority for sure, given the election results. Pretty sure there are others who just love every word said ... let time be a judge


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 21, 2021)

Cannot tell the wife she is wrong, apparently. Is this normal??


----------



## Rooter (Jan 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			There would still always be one who couldn't find the net though.
		
Click to expand...

AKA Everton. They are THE team to let me down. Never make a bet with them in it nowadays.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2021)

Something has happened to the screen size settings, or similar, on my tablet. It isn't right but I don't know what it is that has altered. I've changed the text size but the layout is still off.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2021)

Rooter said:



			AKA Everton. They are THE team to let me down. Never make a bet with them in it nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

They aren't doing me any favours either. They seem to hit a bit of form so you go with them and then they are crap again. Mind you there are a few PL sides doing the same so it's a betting minefield this season


----------



## richart (Jan 21, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They aren't doing me any favours either. They seem to hit a bit of form so you go with them and then they are crap again. Mind you there are a few PL sides doing the same so it's a betting minefield this season
		
Click to expand...

Would you rather be near bottom of Premier league or near top of Championship ? I am enjoying this season despite only having gone to one game. Sky really like us, so we are live nearly every game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2021)

richart said:



			Would you rather be near bottom of Premier league or near top of Championship ? I am enjoying this season despite only having gone to one game. Sky really like us, so we are live nearly every game.
		
Click to expand...

I'm torn. I loved the promotion race last year and the prize but once you get to the PL the gulf for a club like Fulham and Reading is huge, certainly more so than when we got there and stayed for 13 seasons or when you came up for a few years. There are some poor sides (WBA, Sheff United, Burnley, Brighton etc) but you then have to win that mini league to be safe and that isn't a given. It would be great if we can stay up (the next two games will have a big say) but if we went down and then back into a promotion fight that wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm torn. I loved the promotion race last year and the prize but once you get to the PL the gulf for a club like Fulham and Reading is huge, certainly more so than when we got there and stayed for 13 seasons or when you came up for a few years. There are some poor sides (WBA, Sheff United, Burnley, Brighton etc) but you then have to win that mini league to be safe and that isn't a given. It would be great if we can stay up (the next two games will have a big say) but if we went down and then back into a promotion fight that wouldn't be the end of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Having seen your lot against United, gotta say I was very impressed.
Fabulous work ethic and a really good press, if they can sustain that then they'll be fine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			Having seen your lot against United, gotta say I was very impressed.
Fabulous work ethic and a really good press, if they can sustain that then they'll be fine.
		
Click to expand...

My issue is having worked so hard against the likes of Spurs, Chelsea and United we're be running on empty for the next games away to Brighton and WBA. These are the ones we need to be at our best for and to avoid defeat in. Two season defining games and will indicate more about whether it'll be a great escape (especially given our PL start) or back to the roller coaster of a championship promotion campaign


----------



## chellie (Jan 21, 2021)

Is there not a dedicated football thread anymore


----------



## cliveb (Jan 21, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Cannot tell the wife she is wrong, apparently. Is this normal??
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.
It's not that the wife is never wrong (she won't have a problem admitting it to her female friends), but that the husband always is.

Philosophical question:
If a man speaks in the forest and there is no woman there to hear him, is he still wrong?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2021)

Local council failing to grit the roads last night meaning the roads are like ice rinks - already been a serious accident where water from a field flooded onto the road and it’s frozen .


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Local council failing to grit the roads last night meaning the roads are like ice rinks - already been a serious accident where water from a field flooded onto the road and it’s frozen .
		
Click to expand...

Not saying that this is the case with you but around here they only grit the main roads and then only as far as just outside the town..
Even roads through the middle of town and the bigger roads on housing estates don't get done.
They used to cover bus routes but stopped that a few years back.
Is it out towards Hockliffe?
Thats the sort of road that wouldn't get done here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Not saying that this is the case with you but around here they only grit the main roads and then only as far as just outside the town..
Even roads through the middle of town and the bigger roads on housing estates don't get done.
They used to cover bus routes but stopped that a few years back.
Is it out towards Hockliffe?
Thats the sort of road that wouldn't get done here.
		
Click to expand...

There are few roads that always get done here - Hockliffe is one , same with the roads out to Stoke Hammond etc mainly because of the hills and water running off the hills - seems they only did some roads by the school


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There are few roads that always get done here - Hockliffe is one , same with the roads out to Stoke Hammond etc mainly because of the hills and water running off the hills - seems they only did some roads by the school
		
Click to expand...

Can be a bit hit and miss here too....


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...that I can't stop myself swearing at the TV every time the tousle-haired one pops into view and opens his mouth.  Yes I know - it's just me. I need to get over it.  Maybe I just have to think _Oor Wullie_ sitting on a bucket and that'll make me smile.
		
Click to expand...

What happens with you? Is it a Jekyll and Hyde thing. Your comment is an out and out political post, isn't it. .?
Then swearing is obviously acceptable in your "code" . Funny, I always thought the teaching was different.
And before anyone tells me I'm going at the poster, you're right. Wouldn't be any comment by me if the rules had been kept. How many times has Fragger asked?


----------



## JamesR (Jan 22, 2021)

richart said:



			Would you rather be near bottom of Premier league or near top of Championship ? I am enjoying this season despite only having gone to one game. Sky really like us, so we are live nearly every game.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got a cousin who used to prefer Derby being high up the championship table more than struggling in the premiership.
Not asked how he feels about struggling in the championship 🤭


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2021)

My Nike Air Max just arrived, but the shoe box was packaged inside a much larger box that was about 60% empty. What's the point?


----------



## Slab (Jan 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My Nike* Air **Max* just arrived, but the shoe box was packaged inside a much larger box that was about 60% empty. *What's the point?* 

Click to expand...

The Clue is in the name mate


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Something has happened to the screen size settings, or similar, on my tablet. It isn't right but I don't know what it is that has altered. I've changed the text size but the layout is still off.
		
Click to expand...

Size isn't everything


----------



## Rooter (Jan 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My Nike Air Max just arrived, but the shoe box was packaged inside a much larger box that was about 60% empty. What's the point? 

Click to expand...

Its to do with space use in distribution. They need to fill voids in packing cages to ensure they are full and boxes don't fly about. Hence why you get small stuff from amazon in a massive box sometimes.

Think of it like tetris!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Its to do with space use in distribution. They need to fill voids in packing cages to ensure they are full and boxes don't fly about. Hence why you get small stuff from amazon in a massive box sometimes.

Think of it like tetris!
		
Click to expand...

Normally they fill the inside of the box with some kind of packing material don't they? In this case it was just empty so the shoe box was rattling around, ha.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My Nike Air Max just arrived, but the shoe box was packaged inside a much larger box that was about 60% empty. What's the point? 

Click to expand...

I hope you got a left and right shoe 🤬😅


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I hope you got a left and right shoe 🤬😅
		
Click to expand...

It's alright, I didn't order it from Golf Depot


----------



## Rooter (Jan 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Normally they fill the inside of the box with some kind of packing material don't they? In this case it was just empty so the shoe box was rattling around, ha.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I would have thought so yeh! Weird. packed at 5.55 and warehouse closes at 6!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 22, 2021)

The cost of new golf bags😠😠


----------



## Piece (Jan 22, 2021)

Sitting down shoulder ache.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 23, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			My new scales giving me different readings depending on where on the floor I put them. Weighing myself weekly as I've started Couch to 5k and the first week the scales said I'd lost 1.3kg. Weighed myself again this morning and the first reading was that I'd lost 400g. Moved the scales and tried again, weight had stayed the same. Moved them again and it said I'd put on 300g. Tried them in two places in the lounge as well and there was 2.6kg between the two readings. I'm going to give up weighing myself and just do the running.
		
Click to expand...

Leave them in the place that gives the lowest reading.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 23, 2021)

Crochet videos.....if I hear "yarn over" one more time.....


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2021)

my car doors being frozen this morning, 2nd time in the last few weeks. never ever happened before this year and its been colder than this in the past


----------



## Dando (Jan 23, 2021)

I’ve been awake since 2am and despite Several attempts at napping all have failed


----------



## bobmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Going forward


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			my car doors being frozen this morning, 2nd time in the last few weeks. never ever happened before this year and its been colder than this in the past
		
Click to expand...

It’s not just the cold, it’s the moisture building up betwixt door, seals and frame, which then freezes, so a combination of things 👍


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 23, 2021)

Janet Street Porter and her appalling articles in the Saturday Fail on-line.   I thought Katie Hopkins was the worst columnist ever to be employed by the national press.   I stand corrected.
God created the world in six days - went to bed - woke up with a hangover and created Janet bloody Street bloody Porter.


----------



## Dando (Jan 23, 2021)

Pies Morgan trending on Twitter and finding out he hasn’t had an unfortunate accident with an industrial meat grinder


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 23, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			my car doors being frozen this morning, 2nd time in the last few weeks. never ever happened before this year and its been colder than this in the past
		
Click to expand...

If it's the rubber then apply some talc to it. Surprisingly effective.


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2021)

Cricket Australia thinking their players deserve to be allowed to jump the vaccine queue so they can tour South Africa. Id love to say i was surprised.....

https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/n...r/news-story/71beab932e6fd9f2d1a559a48c67f4d7


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2021)

So the police were on the entrance to the car park at Mudeford Quay (Dorset) today, politely asking people where they had come from (as it was very busy for local exercisers only  )

To quote their report "One driver reported for breaching regulations as he had travelled from Newcastle via Wales with his family! He admitted camping in Wales and making his way back to London!"


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			So the police were on the entrance to the car park at Mudeford Quay (Dorset) today, politely asking people where they had come from (as it was very busy for local exercisers only  )

To quote their report "One driver reported for breaching regulations as he had travelled from Newcastle via Wales with his family! He admitted camping in Wales and making his way back to London!"
		
Click to expand...

All throughout lockdown 1-3 I have been waiting to be pulled over driving to work , got my letter from work ready to explain why I'm allowed out 

Everytime I read things like this I realise I have been worried about nothing people just take the Mick


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 23, 2021)

Brexit!

Not had a day off since 30th December and don’t foresee having one off before April at this rate!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2021)

taking Hatton out of my fantasy team at the last minute 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2021)

People driving SUVs in the Snow expecting their people carrier to be just like a 4x4 Land Rover 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2021)

Trying to sort out a honeymoon with
1 eye on the arrange a game thread for the big H4H announcement


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People driving SUVs in the Snow expecting their people carrier to be just like a 4x4 Land Rover 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Just seen one muppet lose it on a slight downhill road in Surrey.   Straight across the pavement.   The bloke diving out of the way left a skid mark of his own.  If that had been a family with small kids .......


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Trying to sort out a honeymoon with
1 eye on the arrange a game thread for the big H4H announcement
		
Click to expand...

Is the line break in the post for us to guess who the honeymoon is with?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2021)

Mcilroys wedges


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Trying to sort out a honeymoon with
1 eye on the arrange a game thread for the big H4H announcement
		
Click to expand...

I can just picture @richart sat there with the post written out waiting to press post. He teased us saying it would be announced today, I keep getting moaned at for looking at my phone every 10 mins.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I can just picture @richart sat there with the post written out waiting to press post. He teased us saying it would be announced today, I keep getting moaned at for looking at my phone every 10 mins.
		
Click to expand...

He won't be posting for a while..Reading are playing and its on the telly


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			He won't be posting for a while..Reading are playing and its on the telly
		
Click to expand...


he might be sound asleep soon


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			He won't be posting for a while..Reading are playing and its on the telly
		
Click to expand...

Then he’s got to do his hair


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2021)

Waiting for the h4h announcement. I think the only hotels I haven’t looked at so far for a honeymoon is Margate


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2021)

Pro Golfers complaining about having to stay inside a luxury hotel in stunning weather and be unable to go to the beach etc


----------



## chellie (Jan 24, 2021)

*From the BBC*

*Police have issued more than £15,000 in fines after 300 people attended an illegal rave in a railway arch.*
Officers raided an unlicensed music event in Nursery Road, Hackney, at 01.30 GMT on Sunday.
Many people fled the scene, while organisers padlocked the doors from the inside to stop officers getting in, police said.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Waiting for the h4h announcement. I think the only hotels I haven’t looked at so far for a honeymoon is Margate
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Richart is in the building 👍


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pro Golfers complaining about having to stay inside a luxury hotel in stunning weather and be unable to go to the beach etc
		
Click to expand...

Nearly as bad as the female tennis players in Oz moaning about having to wash their own hair


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Looks like Richart is in the building 👍
		
Click to expand...

He needs to type quicker!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			He needs to type quicker!
		
Click to expand...

looks like he now left the building


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			looks like he now left the building
		
Click to expand...

If he doesn’t hurry up he’ll be leaving    The land of the living


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2021)

I can’t change my holiday to the hotel we want and upgrade the room to a honeymoon offer but i can cancel my booking and lose £500 and rebook as a new holiday.
I guess I’ll spending all day on the phone to first choice tomorrow


----------



## Neilds (Jan 24, 2021)

Footballers with nice trendy haircuts. Where have they got it done when we have been in lockdown for over 3 weeks? Pogba has a nice design shaved in his which wasn’t done 3 weeks ago


----------



## NearHull (Jan 24, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Footballers with nice trendy haircuts. Where have they got it done when we have been in lockdown for over 3 weeks? Pogba has a nice design shaved in his which wasn’t done 3 weeks ago
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my thoughts!  Professional footballers seem to be inhabiting a totally different world to the rest of us.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 24, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Exactly my thoughts!  Professional footballers seem to be inhabiting a totally different world to the rest of us.
		
Click to expand...

So nothing new there then. LOL


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2021)

E sports being reported on BBC sport like it was a sport. Computer gaming is not and never will be a sport. You can even watch it, live. Wow.

That fat kid in his bedroom, he is a real sportsman, not a lazy git.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			E sports being reported on BBC sport like it was a sport. Computer gaming is not and never will be a sport. You can even watch it, live. Wow.

That fat kid in his bedroom, he is a real sportsman, not a lazy git.
		
Click to expand...

And the most blinkered post award 2021 goes to...


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			E sports being reported on BBC sport like it was a sport. Computer gaming is not and never will be a sport. You can even watch it, live. Wow.

That fat kid in his bedroom, he is a real sportsman, not a lazy git.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the money these people play for. Saw something briefly the other day and someone had won £34M in his ‘career’ and even built himself a gaming house. 😂


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2021)

Yep, doesn't make it a sport.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Yep, doesn't make it a sport.
		
Click to expand...

I agree Chris. I was just flabbergasted as to what was actually up for grabs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			If he doesn’t hurry up he’ll be leaving    The land of the living
		
Click to expand...

Where is he? Has his dementia kicked in again


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			E sports being reported on BBC sport like it was a sport. Computer gaming is not and never will be a sport. You can even watch it, live. Wow.

That fat kid in his bedroom, he is a real sportsman, not a lazy git.
		
Click to expand...

How did you feel about Pacesetter and Metzy both being called out for aimbots in Warzone tournaments this week? Disgusting, eh?

I watch a lot of esports and I promise you couldn’t get close to the skill they have.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			How did you feel about Pacesetter and Metzy both being called out for aimbots in Warzone tournaments this week? Disgusting, eh?

I watch a lot of esports and I promise you couldn’t get close to the skill they have.
		
Click to expand...

Sure, but it doesn't make it sport.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Sure, but it doesn't make it sport.
		
Click to expand...

It must annoy you that you don’t get to decide that. They have to physically exert themselves (aka perform a physical task by using mouse and keyboard or a controller) to compete against others. That’s the definition of a sport. 

You probably want the word exert to mean something physically taxing but it doesn’t mean that. They are sports.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Come on 🤷‍♂️

It's obviously very skillful, but it's not sport.

Surely it's a whole new category,  "gaming" or something??
		
Click to expand...

It fits the definition of sport. It’s a sport. 

Don’t confuse the fact that you have zero interest in it to it not being a sport.


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2021)

trolls


----------



## JamesR (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It fits the definition of sport. It’s a sport. 

Don’t confuse the fact that you have zero interest in it to it not being a sport.
		
Click to expand...

Is monopoly a sport...after all you do have to shake the dice


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Is monopoly a sport...after all you do have to shake the dice
		
Click to expand...

not in the same league as yahtzee clearly, 6 dice > 1


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Is monopoly a sport...after all you do have to shake the dice
		
Click to expand...

I’d say no because there’s no actual skill in the exertion, it’s random chance. Whereas in esports that’s not the case.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I’d say no because there’s no actual skill in the exertion, it’s random chance. Whereas in esports that’s not the case.
		
Click to expand...

How about pornhub?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2021)

Bill Werbeniuk anyone 🤣
*

*


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It must annoy you that you don’t get to decide that. They have to physically exert themselves (aka perform a physical task by using mouse and keyboard or a controller) to compete against others. That’s the definition of a sport.

You probably want the word exert to mean something physically taxing but it doesn’t mean that. They are sports.
		
Click to expand...

It’s called competitive gaming within the “betting” cricket - and electronic sports.

So whilst it’s no doubt skillful , competitive and earns some people a lot of money I’m not sure it can be classed as a sport in the traditional sense


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			How about pornhub?
		
Click to expand...

If you’re competing when you’re on that website then I worry about you... 😬


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I’d say no because there’s no actual skill in the exertion, it’s random chance. Whereas in esports that’s not the case.
		
Click to expand...

My spotty little kids are not athletes because they play Esports. No chance. 
I enjoy playing on the console but to say that it’s a sport is a load of balls.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s called competitive gaming within the “betting” cricket - and electronic sports.

So whilst it’s no doubt skillful , competitive and earns some people a lot of money I’m not sure it can be classed as a sport in the traditional sense
		
Click to expand...

Traditions don’t dictate the meaning of words though and words evolve. Esports are sports.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Captainron said:



			My spotty little kids are not athletes because they play Esports. No chance.
I enjoy playing on the console but to say that it’s a sport is a load of balls.
		
Click to expand...

You’re basically redefining the word athlete to mean what you want it to.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 24, 2021)

'Gaming' is the newest addiction in my opinion, especially for young kids/teenagers. Have had to limit my two boys time on their consoles as their personalities just totally change the longer they're on them. Wish we'd never got them the bloody things.

Got to admire the game makers though for the way they rake in the cash.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Video Games are not sport


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2021)

PieMan said:



			'Gaming' is the newest addiction in my opinion, especially for young kids/teenagers. Have had to limit my two boys time on their consoles as their personalities just totally change the longer they're on them. Wish we'd never got them the bloody things.

Got to admire the game makers though for the way they rake in the cash.
		
Click to expand...

Newest? Gaming consoles have been around for 30 or 40 years 🤣
I'm sure I remember playing an Atari back in the late 70s 😁


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Newest? Gaming consoles have been around for 30 or 40 years 🤣
I'm sure I remember playing an Atari back in the late 70s 😁
		
Click to expand...

Commodore was the one!!


----------



## PieMan (Jan 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Newest? Gaming consoles have been around for 30 or 40 years 🤣
I'm sure I remember playing an Atari back in the late 70s 😁
		
Click to expand...

True, but when I look at what's available to the kids now compared to what was available back then it's mental.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Commodore was the one!!
		
Click to expand...

Vic-20 was my first computer 😬 Lad down the road got a Zx-81 iirc. 
Oh the days of spending hours typing in a program from the computer mags only for them not to work 😅


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Video Games are not sport
		
Click to expand...

You don’t get to decide that.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2021)

Traminator said:



			To be fair I think it's closer to say you're just redefining the word "sport" to mean what you want it to.
		
Click to expand...

Is darts a sport, I'd say no.
Is snooker a sport, I'd say no.
Is crown green bowling a sport, I'd say no.
Is gaming a sport, not really, but that's why there an E in front of it 😁


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2021)

like a fish pond at feeding time lol

any more want to bite


----------



## Dando (Jan 24, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Come on 🤷‍♂️

It's obviously very skillful, but it's not sport.

Surely it's a whole new category,  "gaming" or something??
		
Click to expand...

They could call it “nerding”


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 24, 2021)

I'd put it in the same category as chess. Undoubtedly takes a lot of practise and skill but not a sport IMO.


----------



## Beedee (Jan 24, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'd put it in the same category as chess. Undoubtedly takes a lot of practise and skill but not a sport IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Chess isn't a sport as there's zero physical skill involved.  An expert player could instruct a total beginner to play a perfect game.  This was why Bridge was refused when it wanted to be a sport.

tbh I'm not comfortable with esports as sports but there's no way you could just listen to in-game instructions and play any esport well.

Anyway, isn't this discussion a bit too involved for Random Irritations?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			You don’t get to decide that. 

Click to expand...

He doesn’t but I do. They’re entertainment.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			He doesn’t but I do. They’re entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

Afraid you don’t. Sorry x


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'd put it in the same category as chess. Undoubtedly takes a lot of practise and skill but not a sport IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Again, it’s not for you to decide.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Sports Personality of the Year 2025....

View attachment 34692

Click to expand...

Look up people like nickmercs or Spartakus and let me know if you’d fancy your chances against them in any physical challenge...

Yes, being overweight is more likely in esports but no definition insists that sportsmen have to be physically fit.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Traminator said:



			To be fair I think it's closer to say you're just redefining the word "sport" to mean what you want it to.
		
Click to expand...

 I’m holding to the definition of the word; something that involves physical ability in a competitive sense.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Afraid you don’t. Sorry x
		
Click to expand...

Do you know what Jim does for a living?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 24, 2021)

Explain WWE.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Do you know what Jim does for a living?
		
Click to expand...

He doesn’t unilaterally determine the definition of words.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Explain WWE.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not competitive as the results are predetermined. What a stupid example. 😂


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			He doesn’t unilaterally determine the definition of words.
		
Click to expand...

Neither do you. But I do know what the primary function of my profession is.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Neither do you. But I do know what the primary function of my profession is.
		
Click to expand...

No, I don’t but I can read definitions. You seemingly can’t.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			He doesn’t unilaterally determine the definition of words.
		
Click to expand...

I now have a pretty clear example of the word “pedant” though


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 24, 2021)

I’m curious now, what does Jim do?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Again, it’s not for you to decide. 

Click to expand...

I'm not trying to decide. Just putting forward my opinion. They could put it in the Olympics and award gold medals for it and I still won't consider it a sport. They're definitely not athletes. And that's not me defining the word athlete it's the OED...."a person who is proficient in sports and other forms of physical exercise". Sitting in a chair twiddling your thumbs on a controller isn't physical exercise.


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2021)

cant believe how many are getting trolled and its being ignored lol


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I’m curious now, what does Jim do?
		
Click to expand...

Poor Mans Ed Sheeran impersonation


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s not competitive as the results are predetermined. What a stupid example. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Or an athletic physical performance art that is packaged and presented as entertainment for the purposes of capitalistic gain.

Hate to break the news. But. That’s games.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm not trying to decide. Just putting forward my opinion. They could put it in the Olympics and award gold medals for it and I still won't consider it a sport. They're definitely not athletes. And that's not me defining the word athlete it's the OED...."a person who is proficient in sports and other forms of physical exercise". Sitting in a chair twiddling your thumbs on a controller isn't physical exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, they’re proficient in sports (in this case esports) so they meet the definition you used.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 24, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I’m curious now, what does Jim do?
		
Click to expand...

He's a full time professional live webcam onanist. Which according to Kellfire makes him an athlete. Sitting in a chair all day twiddling his joystick for the enjoyment of those watching online.

Sorry Jim I'm sure that you're not really.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Yep, they’re proficient in sports (in this case esports) so they meet the definition you used.
		
Click to expand...

Well yeah, apart from the small fact that they aren't taking part in a sport. E or otherwise.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Or an athletic physical performance art that is packaged and presented as entertainment for the purposes of capitalistic gain.

Hate to break the news. But. That’s games.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t want to hurt your feelings but you might have noticed that many sports use the term games. It doesn’t make it not a sport. Honestly, I get that you’re just unwilling to accept something that you aren’t interested in as a sport but esports meet the definition and thus are sports.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 24, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I’m curious now, what does Jim do?
		
Click to expand...

He decides what is or isn’t a sport


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Well yeah, apart from the small fact that they aren't taking part in a sport. E or otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

But they are as per the definition of the word. 

It’s odd that you can’t accept that you don’t get to define the word sport.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			... you don’t get to define the word sport.
		
Click to expand...

Can you give us the contact details of the person who does?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I don’t want to hurt your feelings but you might have noticed that many sports use the term games. It doesn’t make it not a sport. Honestly, I get that you’re just unwilling to accept something that you aren’t interested in as a sport but esports meet the definition and thus are sports.
		
Click to expand...

Explain poker.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Can you give us the contact details of the person who does?
		
Click to expand...

 Try something called a dictionary.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 24, 2021)

https://www.learnersdictionary.com/...ports are very,and compete against each other.

This would suggest that 'gaming' is just that.....a game. Not a sport.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I’m curious now, what does Jim do?
		
Click to expand...

He's Spartacus.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			But they are as per the definition of the word.

It’s odd that you can’t accept that you don’t get to define the word sport.
		
Click to expand...

I think that it's you struggling to understand the definition of the word sport or are trying to redefine it for your own purposes. Again, from the OED sport is...."an activity involving physical exertion and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others for entertainment."

Sitting in a chair with a mouse/keyboard or controller isn't "physical exertion".


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Try something called a dictionary.
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



https://www.learnersdictionary.com/qa/What-Is-the-Difference-between-Games-and-Sports#:~:text=Games and sports are very,and compete against each other.

This would suggest that 'gaming' is just that.....a game. Not a sport.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn’t because it doesn’t abide by its own rules. Esports require the physical ability to control the game in question and when it’s done competitively, it’s a sport.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think that it's you struggling to understand the definition of the word sport or are trying to redefine it for your own purposes. Again, from the OED sport is...."an activity involving physical exertion and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others for entertainment."

Sitting in a chair with a mouse/keyboard or controller isn't "physical exertion".
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is. You’re confusing something being strenuous with something being exertion.

If you stroked a wall with a feather you’re exerting a force on it.

Exertion does NOT mean something is physically tiring.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Yes it is. You’re confusing something being strenuous with something being exertion.

If you stroked a wall with a feather you’re exerting a force on it.

Exertion does NOT mean something is physically tiring.
		
Click to expand...

Don't care. It's not a sport.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I’m holding to the definition of the word; something that involves physical ability in a competitive sense.
		
Click to expand...

In which case I offer you knitting as a sport?  I see parallels in that it it requires physical ability in the form of dexterity, and can be (and sometimes is)  performed competitively.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			In which case I offer you knitting as a sport?  I see parallels in that it it requires physical ability in the form of dexterity, and can be (and sonetimes is)  performed competitively.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. If it’s done in a competitive way, it would be a sport.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hot dog eating?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Hot dog eating?
		
Click to expand...

If competitive, yes. It’s a sport. 

And with that, I’m done. The NFL is too good tonight. But they’re wearing helmets. Does that mean it isn’t a sport if I decide wearing helmets means it’s not a sport?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Esports require the physical ability to control the game in question and when it’s done competitively, it’s a sport.
		
Click to expand...

Physical ability? Come on, that doesn’t even include all the popular esports like LoL, DOTA, Hearthstone... They’re all mental strategy.

Compare them to Chess. Go. Mah Jong. They’ve been around for hundreds of years. Thousands of exhibition matches are played every second, professionally and for a lot of money, and they never call themselves a sport.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I agree. If it’s done in a competitive way, it would be a sport.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. But I know I put eGaming and knitting  both in the same category as regards whether they are, or are not, a sport.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Try something called a dictionary.
		
Click to expand...

You’re thinking of the yellow pages, not a dictionary. 
Dictionaries don’t give phone numbers.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 24, 2021)

There must be a joke in here somewhere, something along the lines of "How many people does it take to convince someone they are wrong?"


----------



## JamesR (Jan 24, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Knitting and hot-dog eating are sports 😅😅

Thanks Kellfire, that's made my weekend 😂
		
Click to expand...

I know ironing can be quite a competitive sport, but I think it normally requires the ability to climb.


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2021)

Not being able to share the joy of my granddaughter's first proper experience of snow.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2021)

Jesus H Christ....do we need the golf courses open or what.......


----------



## Neilds (Jan 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It must annoy you that you don’t get to decide that. They have to physically exert themselves (aka perform a physical task by using mouse and keyboard or a controller) to compete against others. That’s the definition of a sport.

You probably want the word exert to mean something physically taxing but it doesn’t mean that. They are sports.
		
Click to expand...

The definition of a sport is a game you change your shoes to play - therefore gaming doesn’t fit this as most will be playing in their pjs 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## bobmac (Jan 25, 2021)

Best village 2021, that's competitive and requires skill and exertion of many 'teams'
Is it a sport?
Masterchef?
Britains got talent?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

People incapable of realising that a random irritation does not have to comply with a dictionary definition.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			People incapable of realising that a random irritation does not have to comply with a dictionary definition. 

Click to expand...

Maybe they should look up random in their pedants dictionary 😂😂😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Maybe they should look up random in their pedants dictionary 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

They probably get to decide what random means in their pedant's dictionary.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Jesus H Christ....do we need the golf courses open or what.......

Click to expand...

To be honest, I’m not missing it that much...this is much better “sport”


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2021)

JamesR said:



			To be honest, I’m not missing it that much...this is much better “sport”
		
Click to expand...

Is 'a question of sport' a sport?


----------



## JamesR (Jan 25, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Is 'a question of sport' a sport?
		
Click to expand...

Well if taking part isn’t hard work, watching it certainly is


----------



## AliMc (Jan 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Trying to get our Payroll team to tell me what my bottom line / take-home will be once I drop from 5 days to 4 days from 1st Feb.

I have tried working out my NI and Tax myself using my current monthly payslip calc - and can get quite close - but I should be able to get it exact.  I therefore conclude that I am making one or more incorrect assumptions somewhere in my calc, and don't feel comfortable with that.  I have also made assumptions about some benefits and associated costs - and though HR have stated the costs of these won't change I would rather see that reflected in a new bottom line.

You'd think nobody had ever asked the question before.
		
Click to expand...

Just work out the % of your Gross Pay that you currently receive as a Net payment, generally for most folk it will be around 66 to 70 % but does vary obviously then apply this % to your new reduced Gross amount, won't be far away


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 25, 2021)

Being in Cornwall on Oct 8th 😢


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It must annoy you that you don’t get to decide that. They have to physically exert themselves (aka perform a physical task by using mouse and keyboard or a controller) to compete against others. That’s the definition of a sport.

You probably want the word exert to mean something physically taxing but it doesn’t mean that. They are sports.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's a sport. I always thought they coined the word 'esports' for things like Fifa - i.e. electronic version of a sport, which makes sense. But to extend that to things like Call of Duty no longer makes sense. I think they should stick to 'professional gaming' to describe it to be honest, because that's exactly what it is so there can be no argument. 

The definition of sport is "an activity involving physical exertion and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others for entertainment". There's no physical exertion in gaming, not unless you're someone who counts breathing and flicking your thumbs as physical exertion.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Trying to get our Payroll team to tell me what my bottom line / take-home will be once I drop from 5 days to 4 days from 1st Feb.

I have tried working out my NI and Tax myself using my current monthly payslip calc - and can get quite close - but I should be able to get it exact.  I therefore conclude that I am making one or more incorrect assumptions somewhere in my calc, and don't feel comfortable with that.  I have also made assumptions about some benefits and associated costs - and though HR have stated the costs of these won't change I would rather see that reflected in a new bottom line.

You'd think nobody had ever asked the question before.
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you that this was asked of me and my staff many times but would not be entertained. Can't speak for your Payroll Team obviously but I worked as a Payroll Manager in a national organisation with 20+ staff processing 40,000+ weekly payees as well as Fortnightly, Monthly, Lunar and Casual payrolls, tbh we simply didn't have time to deal with these, it wasn't our role to do so in any case, that was to make sure that everyone was paid correctly and on time and that kept us fully employed, not trying to be funny here just stating things as they were.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 25, 2021)

Hargreaves & Landsdown. When I passed my probation at work I got enrolled with the pension scheme with H&L and they sent me a mail which had a pincode for me to register my online account. 

I didn't do that within 21 days, so then the pin expired. I called them to request a new pincode, but no, now they cannot confirm that I actually live at the address, so I will have to send PAPER copies of my passport and drivers license to them in order to get a new pincode. Paper? Wth? Why not copies emailed over? 

Anyways. I sent it over, and on Friday I received another letter from H&L saying they will review the documents shortly. In the mail they had also included the paper copies of my passport and my drivers license. So, they cannot send me a friggin pincode as they can't confirm that I live where I do, but they're happy to send post to that same address which includes the most valuable of documents you have. 

That's some logic for you right there.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 25, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hargreaves & Landsdown. When I passed my probation at work I got enrolled with the pension scheme with H&L and they sent me a mail which had a pincode for me to register my online account. 

I didn't do that within 21 days, so then the pin expired. I called them to request a new pincode, but no, now they cannot confirm that I actually live at the address, so I will have to send PAPER copies of my passport and drivers license to them in order to get a new pincode. Paper? Wth? Why not copies emailed over? 

Anyways. I sent it over, and on Friday I received another letter from H&L saying they will review the documents shortly. In the mail they had also included the paper copies of my passport and my drivers license. So, they cannot send me a friggin pincode as they can't confirm that I live where I do, but they're happy to send post to that same address which includes the most valuable of documents you have. 

That's some logic for you right there. 

Click to expand...

GDPR I’m afraid old boy.

You can’t email documents, for individuals, with a certain number of private/personal details shown.
But post, which can easily be intercepted, is fine.

They should have a portal, which can be used to send anything.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 25, 2021)

JamesR said:



			GDPR I’m afraid old boy.

You can’t email documents, for individuals, with a certain number of private/personal details shown.
But post, which can easily be intercepted, is fine.

They should have a portal, which can be used to send anything.
		
Click to expand...

i blame the EU!!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 25, 2021)

JamesR said:



			GDPR I’m afraid old boy.

You can’t email documents, for individuals, with a certain number of private/personal details shown.
But post, which can easily be intercepted, is fine.

They should have a portal, which can be used to send anything.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, fair enough on that part then. 

But for them to send it back to the same address that they claim they can't verify that I live at, surely that can't be right?


----------



## Crow (Jan 25, 2021)

Well I'm with Kellfire in the esports debate. 

And nobody has yet explained exactly what Jim does, is he a secret agent or something?

What I can't believe, however, is the insistence that "my definition is right  " and the need to go into several pages repeating the same unwinnable arguments.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2021)

Crow said:



			Well I'm with Kellfire in the esports debate. 

And nobody has yet explained exactly what Jim does, is he a secret agent or something?

What I can't believe, however, is the insistence that "my definition is right  " and the need to go into several pages repeating the same unwinnable arguments.
		
Click to expand...

In my defence I only just saw it today and added my reply before realising it was 3 pages back.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think it's a sport. I always thought they coined the word 'esports' for things like Fifa - i.e. electronic version of a sport, which makes sense. But to extend that to things like Call of Duty no longer makes sense. I think they should stick to 'professional gaming' to describe it to be honest, because that's exactly what it is so there can be no argument.

The definition of sport is "an activity involving physical exertion and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others for entertainment". There's no physical exertion in gaming, not unless you're someone who counts breathing and flicking your thumbs as physical exertion.
		
Click to expand...

Any physical movement is exertion. As I’ve said in other replies, don’t confuse the word exertion with something physically tiring as that’s colloquial.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 25, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Ok, fair enough on that part then.

*But for them to send it back to the same address that they claim they can't verify that I live at, surely that can't be right*?
		
Click to expand...

I can't defend that one


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 25, 2021)

If I was a gamer I'd be seriously embarrassed to call myself a sportsman.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 25, 2021)

drive4show said:



			If I was a gamer I'd be seriously embarrassed to call myself a sportsman.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be embarrased to admit I played computer games for a living


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Any physical movement is exertion. As I’ve said in other replies, don’t confuse the word exertion with something physically tiring as that’s colloquial.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to have to disagree there.  Otherwise we'll need to expand the definition of what is a sport to a hell of a lot of new things. As someone said earlier, chess requires a similar amount of exertion so that must be a sport then. Are sheepdog trials a sport as whistling is exertion? Battle of the Bands at a local music venue is a sport as it requires exertion to play your instruments and you're competing against other bands? I'm not sure.

They've coined the word 'ESports' as short for electronic sport, but just because the word sport is in the name, I'm not sure that means it is actually a sport. Just like how sweetbreads are not actually bread. And urinal cakes are not cakes. Hot dogs are not made of dog.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 25, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I can't defend that one 

Click to expand...

Nah, it's just strange, isn't it. In my mail to them I actually included the very first mail they sent me that had the pincode, just to show that it indeed had arrived to the correct person, but nah. I guess if I hadn't been lazy and doing the "I'll do it tomorrow"-routine, then I wouldn't be in this situation.


----------



## NearHull (Jan 25, 2021)

JamesR said:



			GDPR I’m afraid old boy.

You can’t email documents, for individuals, with a certain number of private/personal details shown.
But post, which can easily be intercepted, is fine.

They should have a portal, which can be used to send anything.
		
Click to expand...

I’m a HL member.  There is a portal you just have to log on...............


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm going to have to disagree there.  Otherwise we'll need to expand the definition of what is a sport to a hell of a lot of new things. As someone said earlier, chess requires a similar amount of exertion so that must be a sport then. Are sheepdog trials a sport as whistling is exertion? Battle of the Bands at a local music venue is a sport as it requires exertion to play your instruments and you're competing against other bands? I'm not sure.

They've coined the word 'ESports' as short for electronic sport, but just because the word sport is in the name, I'm not sure that means it is actually a sport. Just like how sweetbreads are not actually bread. And urinal cakes are not cakes. Hot dogs are not made of dog.
		
Click to expand...

Computer games require the physical dexterity of using the controller. There’s a lot of skill on that. The ability to move the pieces in chess doesn’t dictate the winner; the player could tell someone else what to do and it would still be the same game. That’s not the same with using a controller or mouse & keyboard.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 25, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I’m a HL member.  There is a portal you just have to log on...............
		
Click to expand...

For which I would've needed the pincode...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2021)

Fly tipping at work again. I have the person on cctv but annoyingly it was 9.35pm on saturday night so too dark for a clear image. We are classed as private land so the council will not deal with it. The simple solution is for me to drag it 30 meters onto council land at which point they will remove it. I then become a fly tipper though............


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 25, 2021)

Work running out of grit last night 

Parked fine but walking accross the car park was interesting


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



*Computer games require the physical dexterity of using the controller. There’s a lot of skill on that.* The ability to move the pieces in chess doesn’t dictate the winner; the player could tell someone else what to do and it would still be the same game. That’s not the same with using a controller or mouse & keyboard.
		
Click to expand...

As someone else said, so does crocheting and knitting but those aren't sports either. I remain unconvinced, but there's no point adding anymore posts to the discussion really.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Any physical movement is exertion. As I’ve said in other replies, *don’t confuse the word exertion with something physically tiring *as that’s colloquial.
		
Click to expand...

Er, actually it's not.

The OED defines exertion as physical or mental effort.

The same OED defines effort as *strenuous* physical or mental exertion.

And the same OED defines strenuous as requiring or using *great *effort or exertion.

So a great effort, or exertion, would be physically tiring then. 

So not colloquial at all, as per the dictionary definition you like to refer people to.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Er, actually it's not.

The OED defines exertion as physical or mental effort.

The same OED defines effort as *strenuous* physical or mental exertion.

And the same OED defines strenuous as requiring or using *great *effort or exertion.

So a great effort, or exertion, would be physically tiring then.

So not colloquial at all, as per the dictionary definition you like to refer people to.
		
Click to expand...

You try using a controller without any physical effort. If you haven’t mastered telekinesis, you won’t be very good at it.


----------



## woofers (Jan 25, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I guess if I hadn't been lazy and doing the "I'll do it tomorrow"-routine, then I wouldn't be in this situation.
		
Click to expand...

Think you’ve summed it up there.
Anytime now they’ll be loads of complaints about the HMRC website being inundated because the tax self assessment deadline is looming.....I mean there’s only been 9 months to complete a return!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2021)

I guess that sports can be a test of dexterity as well as physical strength speed or endurance. Shooting, archery etc are Olympic sports and the test is one of dexterity rather than physical ability. Gaming can fall into a similar category.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2021)

It would be quicker to say what hasn't irritated me today........


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 25, 2021)

woofers said:



			Think you’ve summed it up there.
Anytime now they’ll be loads of complaints about the HMRC website being inundated because the tax self assessment deadline is looming.....I mean there’s only been 9 months to complete a return!
		
Click to expand...

True, but it doesn't explain the logic of sending my passport and drivers license details to the same address of which they claim they can't confirm that I live at.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			You try using a controller without any physical effort. If you haven’t mastered telekinesis, you won’t be very good at it.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say you couldn't use a controller without effort, I said that by definition exertion should be physically tiring.  But you've completely ignored that in order to try and drag this out.

Seeing as you like definitions, that appears to fit this one;

*Trolling* is defined as creating discord on the *Internet* by starting quarrels or upsetting people by posting inflammatory or off-topic messages in an *online* community. Basically, a social media *troll* is someone who purposely says something controversial in order to get a rise out of other users.

Yup, seems to fit perfectly.  Time to invoke the ignore function.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 25, 2021)

I do a VAT return using a computer mouse  - didnt think I'd ever be a sportsman , Olympics here I come!


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I didn't say you couldn't use a controller without effort, I said that by definition exertion should be physically tiring.  But you've completely ignored that in order to try and drag this out.

Seeing as you like definitions, that appears to fit this one;

*Trolling* is defined as creating discord on the *Internet* by starting quarrels or upsetting people by posting inflammatory or off-topic messages in an *online* community. Basically, a social media *troll* is someone who purposely says something controversial in order to get a rise out of other users.

Yup, seems to fit perfectly.  Time to invoke the ignore function.
		
Click to expand...

I know you won’t see this but others will so I’m going to address it - I’d be trolling if I didn’t actually believe what I’m saying, but I do.

I enjoy playing computer games and have got into watching esports over the past year during lockdown as a hobby. I’m not a sportsman for it, I’m not competing for anything, for me it’s just for fun but I watch people who do and they take it very seriously. They have coaches, they practice a lot and they compete for big money. They are very good at what they do. I think the idea that it’s not a sport is borderline snobbery from people who aren’t interested - something we could all be guilty of...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I know you won’t see this but others will so I’m going to address it - I’d be trolling if I didn’t actually believe what I’m saying, but I do.

I enjoy playing computer games and have got into watching esports over the past year during lockdown as a hobby. I’m not a sportsman for it, I’m not competing for anything, for me it’s just for fun but I watch people who do and they take it very seriously. They have coaches, they practice a lot and they compete for big money. They are very good at what they do. I think the idea that it’s not a sport is borderline snobbery from people who aren’t interested - something we could all be guilty of...
		
Click to expand...

The fact that YOU believe what you are saying DOESN'T stopping it being trolling

To be fair, of all the stuff I've argued against your point of view, this really is the one that takes the biscuit. Playing computer games is not, and never will be, a sport


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 25, 2021)

chrisd said:



			The fact that YOU believe what you are saying DOESN'T stopping it being trolling

To be fair, of all the stuff I've argued against your point of view, this really is the one that takes the biscuit. Playing computer games is not, and never will be, a sport
		
Click to expand...

You say that.. when we get full VR with 360 treadmills you can run on and virtually play the sport fully 

Then it will be sport.. well unless someone cheats


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2021)

chrisd said:



			The fact that YOU believe what you are saying DOESN'T stopping it being trolling

To be fair, of all the stuff I've argued against your point of view, this really is the one that takes the biscuit. Playing computer games is not, and never will be, a sport
		
Click to expand...

You say all that and then dismiss something out of hand. You’re the one trolling here and you just don’t see it.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 25, 2021)

chrisd said:



			The fact that YOU believe what you are saying DOESN'T stopping it being trolling

To be fair, of all the stuff I've argued against your point of view, this really is the one that takes the biscuit. Playing computer games is not, and never will be, a sport
		
Click to expand...

Chris you are are far better man than to come down to this level buddy. I drew the line when it was posted on here that if such a thing as competitive knitting exists then according to one man on here, it’s a sport.


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2021)

woofers said:



			Think you’ve summed it up there.
Anytime now they’ll be loads of complaints about the HMRC website being inundated because the tax self assessment deadline is looming.....I mean there’s only been 9 months to complete a return!
		
Click to expand...

submitted one friday, all updated onto the account by this morning, lets hope it stays like that lol


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			submitted one friday, all updated onto the account by this morning, lets hope it stays like that lol
		
Click to expand...

I did mine before Xmas. I will do next one on 6th April. Won’t take long at all🤣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2021)

woofers said:



			Think you’ve summed it up there.
Anytime now they’ll be loads of complaints about the HMRC website being inundated because the tax self assessment deadline is looming.....I mean there’s only been 9 months to complete a return!
		
Click to expand...

My ex is like that.  Well for the past decade I have done her return for her.  Not this year, not any more.   And took great delight in telling her that too.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2021)

Forgetting to set the heating to come on this morning. Just can’t get warm today.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Forgetting to set the heating to come on this morning. Just can’t get warm today.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well, you can always do some “sport” using your controller to get warm 😂😂😂


----------



## JamesR (Jan 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Forgetting to set the heating to come on this morning. Just can’t get warm today.
		
Click to expand...

Why not, vigorously, play a computer game...that should warm you up


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Oh well, you can always do some “sport” using your controller to get warm 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I don’t have the dexterity to play with cold hands! That’s part of the problem. 😂


----------



## JamesR (Jan 25, 2021)

woofers said:



			Think you’ve summed it up there.
Anytime now they’ll be loads of complaints about the HMRC website being inundated because the tax self assessment deadline is looming.....I mean there’s only been 9 months to complete a return!
		
Click to expand...

We've got clients who still haven't let us have their records, full accounts and tax to be prepared


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2021)

JamesR said:



			We've got clients who still haven't let us have their records, full accounts and tax to be prepared 

Click to expand...

same list every year?


----------



## JamesR (Jan 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			same list every year?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, and just reviewed a couple of new ones


----------



## chrisd (Jan 25, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Chris you are are far better man than to come down to this level buddy. I drew the line when it was posted on here that if such a thing as competitive knitting exists then according to one man on here, it’s a sport.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know I shouldn't Chris but I've never used the ignore button before - best I go look for it 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

The sledging highlighted in the England - Sri Lanka test.  Very poor for the game that spawned the phrase "it's not cricket" as a metaphor for poor sportsmanship.

And before all the usual explanations or excuses are trotted out, it will not change a thing as it is my irritation and they will not change my view on it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			You try using a controller without any physical effort. If you haven’t mastered telekinesis, you won’t be very good at it.
		
Click to expand...

You must have the big butch manly controller 😂


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2021)

drive4show said:



			You must have the big butch manly controller 😂
		
Click to expand...

No but I do need to touch it...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The sledging highlighted in the England - Sri Lanka test.  Very poor for the game that spawned the phrase "it's not cricket" as a metaphor for poor sportsmanship.

And before all the usual explanations or excuses are trotted out, it will not change a thing as it is my irritation and they will not change my view on it. 

Click to expand...

Sledging is not part of cricket, though it has become more prevelant, much to my dismay. Why shouldn't the batsman be given the curtesy of receiving the bowlers attempt in silence from the other players?
If they wanted to stop it, it is very easy to do.
Change the rule.
Umpire gives a warning.
Next time it happens he gives a penalty.
The penalty is ,the fielding side have to get the batsman ( that is being sledged  ) out *twice.*


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The sledging highlighted in the England - Sri Lanka test.  Very poor for the game that spawned the phrase "it's not cricket" as a metaphor for poor sportsmanship.

And before all the usual explanations or excuses are trotted out, it will not change a thing as it is my irritation and they will not change my view on it. 

Click to expand...

TBH I thought what was said was more "mind games" than "insulting", however is the over exuberant and constant appealing by the SL keeper not as bad?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

Contestants on the chase who, when given a question with a 50/50 answer, ponder reflectively for a few moments before uttering the considered response "Pass."

Guess, for crying out loud!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Contestants on the chase who, when given a question with a 50/50 answer, ponder reflectively for a few moments before uttering the considered response "Pass."

Guess, for crying out loud!
		
Click to expand...

Not as good as tipping point the other week
alaska Arizona are two, can you name the 3rd state that begins and ends with the letter A 
answer Florida 
Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2021)

Almost as good as when the former American president thought Kansas City was in the state of Kansas.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Not as good as tipping point the other week
alaska Arizona are two, can you name the 3rd state that begins and ends with the letter A
answer Florida
Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Chris, I think this one is better.  Which gender of ostrich incubates the egg at night?

For crying out loud, have a stab, it's either male or female.

I think I saw the Tipping Point one, it was priceless (actually it was Alabama!).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			TBH I thought what was said was more "mind games" than "insulting", *however is the over exuberant and constant appealing by the SL keeper not as bad?*

Click to expand...

It could seem to be, but having had some dealings with Sri Lankans, it seems to be a trait, for want of a better description.  So as irritating as it can be, it does not strike me as poor in the same manner that sledging does.


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The sledging highlighted in the England - Sri Lanka test.  Very poor for the game that spawned the phrase "it's not cricket" as a metaphor for poor sportsmanship.

And before all the usual explanations or excuses are trotted out, it will not change a thing as it is my irritation and they will not change my view on it. 

Click to expand...

But sledging in golf is fine.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2021)

richart said:



			But sledging in golf is fine.

Click to expand...

It's compulsory isn't it?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry Chris, I think this one is better.  Which gender of ostrich incubates the egg at night?

For crying out loud, have a stab, it's either male or female.

I think I saw the Tipping Point one, it was priceless (actually it was Alabama!).
		
Click to expand...

Best tipping point one was "on what date is Christmas Day traditionally celebrated?" 

Contestant... "Wednesday"


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			It's compulsory isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Every game I have ever played. I am a scratch sledger.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 25, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Best tipping point one was "on what date is Christmas Day traditionally celebrated?"

Contestant... "Wednesday"
		
Click to expand...

Best I saw - on Pointless was a question about American Presidents.
The question was- who was shot in Dallas in 1963. 

Answer. ---   " JR"


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2021)

Conspiracy theorists who think we can’t get past the van Allen belts.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 26, 2021)

Up since 5 as baby Sophia decided she didn’t want to sleep, then she decides she wants to fall asleep on my at 7:15 just as I need to get up


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Up since 5 as baby Sophia decided she didn’t want to sleep, then she decides she wants to fall asleep on my at 7:15 just as I need to get up
		
Click to expand...

Watch the cricket on sky


----------



## Dando (Jan 26, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			It's compulsory isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

only of forum meets


----------



## Dando (Jan 26, 2021)

people moaning about Susanna Reid's cleavage on GMTV yet every day there is a massive pr1ck sat next to her


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry Chris, I think this one is better.  Which gender of ostrich incubates the egg at night?

For crying out loud, have a stab, it's either male or female.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but is it ?

With gender fluidity these days Male or Female is clearly too vague an answer and far away from politically correct.......... and the expression  "have a stab" suggests that you are a supporter of the use of violence to achieve your crazy mixed up views, you need to take a hard look at yourself 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			people moaning about Susanna Reid's cleavage on GMTV yet every day there is a massive pr1ck sat next to her
		
Click to expand...

Ben Shepherd isn't one?


----------



## Dando (Jan 26, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Ben Shepherd isn't one?
		
Click to expand...

He’s a padawan learner


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 26, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Best I saw - on Pointless was a question about American Presidents.
The question was- who was shot in Dallas in 1963.

Answer. ---   " JR"
		
Click to expand...

I love stupid answers on tv quiz shows.

There was a beauty on The Chase yesterday

Q Which martial arts star was the father of actor Brandon Lee?
A Christopher Lee


----------



## Rooter (Jan 26, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Q Which martial arts star was the father of actor Brandon Lee?
A Christopher Lee
		
Click to expand...

Had a good chuckle at that one!! I love the chase! 

But one thing amazing to do, watch tipping point live, but have your phone on twitter and follow the #tippingpoint OMG it's amazing. full of conspiracy theorists about magnets, lots of poking fun at contestants and BS.

Its a good use of an hour..


----------



## BrianM (Jan 26, 2021)

As the old saying goes, it’s only easy if you know the answer 😀


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

We used to have daytime telly on in the office I worked at a couple of years ago. I never really liked Tipping Point much, but Tenable with Warwick Davis is really good. We always used to get a few shouts around the office for answers on those.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 26, 2021)

Guy I knew at the golf club used to watch that in the shop before he left for the night.  He would get home and his mum was watching the show on ITV+1.  It took her a long time to realise that her son was not as smart as she thought he was when he used to get most of the answers right.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We used to have daytime telly on in the office I worked at a couple of years ago. I never really liked Tipping Point much, but Tenable with Warwick Davis is really good. We always used to get a few shouts around the office for answers on those.
		
Click to expand...

This would be a good one to do


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2021)

News headlines again.  A set of figures show 91% of local areas have shown a reduction in covid and 9% have shown an increase. Guess which of those 2 figures the headline is based on.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 26, 2021)

More than an irritation but one of my friends is nursing his dad through the last few days of his life. His mum died years ago and I know it’s tearing him apart. He’s an absolute rock.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 26, 2021)

That one hair your electric razor just won’t cut...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2021)

Parcel that was  expected today is still in Memphis, Tennessee, USA and has been since Friday  according to the the tracking number ☹


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Parcel that was  expected today is still in Memphis, Tennessee, USA and has been since Friday  according to the the tracking number ☹
		
Click to expand...

your missus will be disappointed that she might have to perform until it arrives


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 26, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Parcel that was  expected today is still *in Memphis, Tennessee*, USA and has been since Friday  according to the the tracking number ☹
		
Click to expand...

Do what Elvis did and call information 😂😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			"If I buy xxxx club, will it go 174 yards?"

Seriously guys, get a grip.
		
Click to expand...

Would be quite hard send it that far without one....


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			"If I buy xxxx club, will it go 174 yards?"

Seriously guys, get a grip.
		
Click to expand...

Pitching wedge?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 26, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Do what Elvis did and call information 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

 Long distance information, Chuck Berry


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 26, 2021)

Taking the Low offer on The Chase. It’s just wrong. 😡


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 26, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Taking the Low offer on The Chase. It’s just wrong. 😡
		
Click to expand...

Only acceptable if you’re at the end and the team has already banked loads. Then it’s fair play to try and ensure a good win. I guess this wasn’t the case here?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Taking the Low offer on The Chase. It’s just wrong. 😡
		
Click to expand...

Just about forgivable if it's a positive offer and the rest of the team okay, but if it's a minus offer it's stealing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			More than an irritation but one of my friends is nursing his dad through the last few days of his life. His mum died years ago and I know it’s tearing him apart. He’s an absolute rock.
		
Click to expand...

That's tough. Make sure your friend is OK though. He's going to need his mates


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 26, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Only acceptable if you’re at the end and the team has already banked loads. Then it’s fair play to try and ensure a good win. I guess this wasn’t the case here?
		
Click to expand...

You decide....Player 1 earns £4K..... Player 2 takes a low offer of £1K, player 3 K/Od, Player 4 takes a low offer of -£2K! 
So three of them playing for grand each! I was glad when the Dark Destroyer Destroyed them.😁


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 26, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			You decide....Player 1 earns £4K..... Player 2 takes a low offer of £1K, player 3 K/Od, Player 4 takes a low offer of -£2K!
So three of them playing for grand each! I was glad when the Dark Destroyer Destroyed them.😁
		
Click to expand...

No, that’s total nonsense. I’d rather have fun and go for it than wimp out for that. If the other two have only got those low sums, we’re unlikely to win anyway so might as well go for it!


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 26, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's tough. Make sure your friend is OK though. He's going to need his mates
		
Click to expand...

I’m here for him every step of the way.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			You decide....Player 1 earns £4K..... Player 2 takes a low offer of £1K, player 3 K/Od, Player 4 takes a low offer of -£2K!
So three of them playing for grand each! I was glad when the Dark Destroyer Destroyed them.😁
		
Click to expand...

I don't watch the show often, but why the hell would you even apply to be on it if your self-confidence is so low you only back yourself to lose a small amount of cash for your team rather than gain any??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			You decide....Player 1 earns £4K..... Player 2 takes a low offer of £1K, player 3 K/Od, Player 4 takes a low offer of -£2K!
So three of them playing for grand each! I was glad when the Dark Destroyer Destroyed them.😁
		
Click to expand...

Part way through and I've got more of an issue with the second player telling the first player who won £4,00 she was good enough to go high (she wasn't) and then having won £4,000 going low to put the chaser under pressure.  Two faced, and if you think a chaser is going to be put under pressure by someone going low in those circumstances you're playing the wrong game.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			You decide....Player 1 earns £4K..... Player 2 takes a low offer of £1K, player 3 K/Od, Player 4 takes a low offer of -£2K!
So three of them playing for grand each! I was glad when the Dark Destroyer Destroyed them.😁
		
Click to expand...

In fairness to her, she said that she would go for the £4,000 and then Bradley intervenes and practically tells her to take the lower offer.  Sorry, but she gets a pass in this instance.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fairness to her, she said that she would go for the £4,000 and the Bradley intervenes and practically tells her to take the lower offer.  Sorry, but she gets a pass in this instance.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he did a bit which was odd but she took away 40% of the pot! Sorry but no pass from me.👎... but it was the second one the ex cricketer that annoyed me more. No reason to go low at all. Then egging on others to go high! Cheeky git.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes he did a bit which was odd but she took away 40% of the pot! Sorry but no pass from me.👎... but it was the second one the ex cricketer that annoyed me more. No reason to go low at all. Then egging on others to go high! Cheeky git.
		
Click to expand...

We'll agree to disagree on player 4 then, but player 2 was a snide git of the first order, we can agree on that.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 27, 2021)

Should we have a separate “Chase” thread ? 😂😂


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2021)

I can only work out which day of the week it is by which round of the golf is on the telly......
Monday to Wednesday I'm screwed....


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2021)

Captain Hindsight, aka Piers Morgan.
In fact there are many Captain Hindsights popping up all over the place.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I can only work out which day of the week it is by which round of the golf is on the telly......
Monday to Wednesday I'm screwed....

Click to expand...

When's bin day where you are?
Tuesday is bin day round these parts so that's my reference


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2021)

bobmac said:



			When's bin day where you are?
Tuesday is bin day round these parts so that's my reference
		
Click to expand...

Ha.
Normally Thursday but Xmas and new year buggered that up.
Now we're back to normal but the snow on whichever day it was....no golf so it must have been....oh I don't know...
Anyway, the snow pushed all the days on one day so I can't even judge that now....
I may be going steadily stir crazy....I may already be there....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 27, 2021)

This is the 20000 th post on this thread 😎


----------



## IanM (Jan 27, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			This is the 20000 th post on this thread 😎
		
Click to expand...

Missed it, that is irritating


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2021)

GM giving away the ugliest pair of shoes ever 👀😬😅


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			GM giving away the ugliest pair of shoes ever 👀😬😅
		
Click to expand...

Really?


I'll just leave that one there.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Really?
View attachment 34719

I'll just leave that one there.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like part of the uniform a pizza shop staff should wear😂


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Incompatible software ... engineering project timing software and program software .. for god sake use the engineering project software as more people are using it not the lazy tool for chasers/slackers/ parasites .... grrr


----------



## Neilds (Jan 27, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			This is the 20000 th post on this thread 😎
		
Click to expand...

Shows how easily golfers get annoyed 😀


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2021)

We must have had 10k+ on the first irritations thread before that got canned....


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			GM giving away the ugliest pair of shoes ever 👀😬😅
		
Click to expand...

Haha. I guess there are golfers out there that still like golf shoes to look like they've come straight from a business meeting. I didn't even enter the competition as I'd only be selling them on Ebay if I win and it didn't feel right.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Really?
View attachment 34719

I'll just leave that one there.
		
Click to expand...

I would far rather wear these than the ones being given away!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Haha. I guess there are golfers out there that still like golf shoes to look like they've come straight from a business meeting. I didn't even enter the competition as I'd only be selling them on Ebay if I win and it didn't feel right. 

Click to expand...

You wouldn't be the first......


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 27, 2021)

Spam/Scam phone calls ... the third one in a week claiming to be from HMRC telling me I needed to follow instructions to prevent my National Insurance number being frozen! Getting better on the reactions as time passes - heard most of the first message, some of the second, and had cut the call after two words of the third...


----------



## Dando (Jan 27, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Golfers who slag off a particular brand but are then all over the free giveaway competition of said brand 😅
		
Click to expand...

but it's free stuff mate


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			but it's free stuff mate
		
Click to expand...

And will end up on Ebay anyway 😆


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 27, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Spam/Scam phone calls ... the third one in a week claiming to be from HMRC telling me I needed to follow instructions to prevent my National Insurance number being frozen! Getting better on the reactions as time passes - heard most of the first message, some of the second, and had cut the call after two words of the third...
		
Click to expand...

Three today alone with the automaton voice telling me my internet connection will be cut off due to "illegal activity". Clearly with more people working from home they only need to scam/scare a few hundred people in to pressing 1 to connect to their "technical executive" at a cost of about £100 and the scam works.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Three today alone with the automaton voice telling me my internet connection will be cut off due to "illegal activity". Clearly with more people working from home they only need to scam/scare a few hundred people in to pressing 1 to connect to their "technical executive" at a cost of about £100 and the scam works.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey. I thought three in a week was bad enough, but three in a day ...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 27, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Blimey. I thought three in a week was bad enough, but three in a day ...
		
Click to expand...

Make that 4


----------



## chellie (Jan 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Make that 4
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't answer the phone. Sure that cuts down the calls. I do 1471 after a call to see what number called. Or buy a phone that  lets you block numbers.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2021)

Any calls I get on my mobile have to be spam at the moment.
Haven't had a work call in 6 weeks and everything else is done by text or WhatsApp...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 27, 2021)

chellie said:



			I wouldn't answer the phone. Sure that cuts down the calls. I do 1471 after a call to see what number called. Or buy a phone that  lets you block numbers.
		
Click to expand...

Answer machine is picking them up, I am working so can't answer anyway.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2021)

had my Mountain bike in for a repair, the rear guide sprockets kept jumping, guy said the chain ring was a bit worn too, rang them this morning, want £250 for repairs, thats without the chain ring which still hasn't arrived, only paid £300 SH talk about rip off... FYI they hadn't done what i took in in for in the first place, the sprockets


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 27, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			had my Mountain bike in for a repair, the rear guide sprockets kept jumping, guy said the chain ring was a bit worn too, rang them this morning, want £250 for repairs, thats without the chain ring which still hasn't arrived, only paid £300 SH talk about rip off... FYI they hadn't done what i took in in for in the first place, the sprockets

Click to expand...

Have you said yes to the work?


----------



## banjofred (Jan 27, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			had my Mountain bike in for a repair, the rear guide sprockets kept jumping, guy said the chain ring was a bit worn too, rang them this morning, want £250 for repairs, thats without the chain ring which still hasn't arrived, only paid £300 SH talk about rip off... FYI they hadn't done what i took in in for in the first place, the sprockets

Click to expand...

A bit harsh I think with the price.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2021)

Trying to book a service for the burglar alarm we find that the people running the company retired & shut it down last October.  Nice of them to tell us!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			had my Mountain bike in for a repair, the rear guide sprockets kept jumping, guy said the chain ring was a bit worn too, rang them this morning, want £250 for repairs, thats without the chain ring which still hasn't arrived, only paid £300 SH talk about rip off... FYI they hadn't done what i took in in for in the first place, the sprockets

Click to expand...

Diy, fettling bikes is pretty easy 👍


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Make that 4
		
Click to expand...

We normally get two or three a day.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 27, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			had my Mountain bike in for a repair, the rear guide sprockets kept jumping, guy said the chain ring was a bit worn too, rang them this morning, want £250 for repairs, thats without the chain ring which still hasn't arrived, only paid £300 SH talk about rip off... FYI they hadn't done what i took in in for in the first place, the sprockets

Click to expand...

Where was this Patrick?
We got Harry a new Merida mountain bike from Monster Bikes and he came off a flyer  before Christmas and they repaired it for free, very happy with the customer service.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Diy, fettling bikes is pretty easy 👍
		
Click to expand...

yes, i just don't have the tools any longer..... or the patience


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Where was this Patrick?
We got Harry a new Merida mountain bike from Monster Bikes and he came off a flyer  before Christmas and they repaired it for free, very happy with the customer service.
		
Click to expand...

Inverness Bikes on Portland street, usually use Monster, but when it went at the start of Dec, i rang them, the guy said just bring it down, when i got there another guy says was it booked in??
We are booked till the end of Jan,no one would have told you to just bring it down


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Have you said yes to the work?
		
Click to expand...

nope despite me ringing them at least 4 times to find out when it would be ready and leaving my phone number each time, "the don't have a contact number for me"


----------



## woofers (Jan 27, 2021)

Celebrities and Influencers


----------



## GB72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Brit on an Antigua Facebook group I follow boasting how he is there on holiday by bluffing that he was a travel agent and travel photographer going on business


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Brit on an Antigua Facebook group I follow boasting how he is there on holiday by bluffing that he was a travel agent and travel photographer going on business
		
Click to expand...

Bubble him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2021)

Idiots on the train with the mask below the nose and then sniffing and coughing. Moved seats, the next carriage seemed far enough


----------



## chellie (Jan 27, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Idiots on the train with the mask below the nose and then sniffing and coughing. Moved seats, the next carriage seemed far enough
		
Click to expand...

Someone registering at the hospital yesterday for their covid vaccination didn't have the mask over their nose! I can only assume the staff booking them in were not allowed to tell them to wear it properly!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 27, 2021)

Neighbour has had an exercise bike delivered, she wasn’t in so I took it in. Come back from work and it’s still in the house. Our lass says it’s too heavy for her to take round and the neighbour hasn’t been round. 
Means I’ll have to take it, wouldn’t be too bad but being a young chap delivering a large parcel to his single nifty fifty neighbour just screams a compromising situation. 

I don’t need this kind of stress. I’ve seen how it ends up on the internet.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 27, 2021)

This year is going to be the first time I have watched the 6 nations without friends or family. Even for the restart of the last one we could meet in groups of 6


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Neighbour has had an exercise bike delivered, she wasn’t in so I took it in. Come back from work and it’s still in the house. Our lass says it’s too heavy for her to take round and the neighbour hasn’t been round.
Means I’ll have to take it, wouldn’t be too bad but being a young chap delivering a large parcel to his single nifty fifty neighbour just screams a compromising situation.

I don’t need this kind of stress. I’ve seen how it ends up on the internet.
		
Click to expand...

You must offer to erect it for her.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Neighbour has had an exercise bike delivered, she wasn’t in so I took it in. Come back from work and it’s still in the house. Our lass says it’s too heavy for her to take round and the neighbour hasn’t been round.
Means I’ll have to take it, wouldn’t be too bad but being a young chap delivering a large parcel to his single nifty fifty neighbour just screams a compromising situation.

I don’t need this kind of stress. I’ve seen how it ends up on the internet.
		
Click to expand...

Be careful if she asks you to fix something under the sink


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 27, 2021)

She is probably sat on the washing machine, waiting for the doorbell to chime.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 27, 2021)

chellie said:



			I wouldn't answer the phone. Sure that cuts down the calls. I do 1471 after a call to see what number called.* Or buy a phone that  lets you block numbers*.
		
Click to expand...

In my case it was same call 3 three times but three diiferent numbers?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 28, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Neighbour has had an exercise bike delivered, she wasn’t in so I took it in. Come back from work and it’s still in the house. Our lass says it’s too heavy for her to take round and the neighbour hasn’t been round.
Means I’ll have to take it, wouldn’t be too bad but being a young chap delivering a large parcel to his single nifty fifty neighbour just screams a compromising situation.

I don’t need this kind of stress. I’ve seen how it ends up on the internet.
		
Click to expand...


You'll have to let everyone know if you have trouble getting it up for her.   I'm sure there will be some sympathetic offers of assistance.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 28, 2021)

Woman this morning waitinf at bus stop, speed smoking a fag sonshe didnt waste any carcinogens before getting on, then proudly displaying her sunflower lanyard and face mask exemption card as she has 'breathing difficulties, innit'. Two stops later shes up and lighting up another ciggie before shes fully off the bus. And these people are allowed to breed...


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 28, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Woman this morning waitinf at bus stop, speed smoking a fag sonshe didnt waste any carcinogens before getting on, then proudly displaying her sunflower lanyard and face mask exemption card as she has 'breathing difficulties, innit'. Two stops later shes up and lighting up another ciggie before shes fully off the bus. And these people are allowed to breed...

Click to expand...

Probably also wasting hours at COPD clinics and GP time and costing the NHS loads in prescription s.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 28, 2021)

The Six Nations being allowed to be on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			The Six Nations being allowed to be on.
		
Click to expand...

With all other elite sport allowed to be on - what’s the issue with the Six Nations ?


----------



## JamesR (Jan 28, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			The Six Nations being allowed to be on.
		
Click to expand...

This is in the wrong thread surely?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 28, 2021)

JamesR said:



			This is in the wrong thread surely?
		
Click to expand...

I remember seeing one of the games last year whilst on a weekend away in Harrogate with my wife. We sat in a big pub, bouncing with rugby fans, shoulder to shoulder, beers flowing. We had a great time watching England win. Those were the days . Irritating, but correct, that we can't watch it that way this year and each game I see will take me back to that lovely weekend and what we can not do now.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 28, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			The Six Nations being allowed to be on.
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t this for the positivity thread?


----------



## IanM (Jan 28, 2021)

Meant to have dropped to 3 days a week from Jan 1st.   Would have meant working 12 days this month.  Just preparing an invoice for 17.

So much for my cutting back plans.  Its my fault too, as I have just done the additional days because "it is busy!"  (On the upside, can't play golf anyway, so might as well be earning)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 28, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			The Six Nations being allowed to be on.
		
Click to expand...

Bring it on!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2021)

Just went to go and watch the golf from Dubai and 

1. It’s not on 

2. There is a program like the shopping channel with someone going through the latest Ladies Golf Clothing on sale and the current style etc - thought that was on the shopping channel ! 🤬

why the heck are they not showing the golf and instead turned into the Shopping Channel !!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just went to go and watch the golf from Dubai and

1. It’s not on

2. There is a program like the shopping channel with someone going through the latest Ladies Golf Clothing on sale and the current style etc - thought that was on the shopping channel ! 🤬

why the heck are they not showing the golf and instead turned into the Shopping Channel !!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha, I did exactly the same. Not only the fashion talk but interspersed with adverts for irons and wedges?? What on earth? I think Dubai coverage is on at 11:30. Don't know if it's live or not.


----------



## IanM (Jan 28, 2021)

Doesn't the coverage start at 11am?   About to go on a boring "call"...will have SkyGo on the iPad next to the monitor!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2021)

They were live from 4am showing Hatton, Tommy, Westy and others until about 9.30
For some reason they show all this other stuff until they pick up some more names halfway around the back 9.
Most strange...don't understand why they can't show the whole round until 2 ( sunset over there) and then show all this other junk....


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2021)

Traminator said:



			The golf tournament has morning and afternoon tee times.
They've already shown this mornings, at 1130 they start showing this afternoon's coverage.
		
Click to expand...

The irritating thing is that the last group have just finished the 8th so we've missed a couple of hours of play.....to watch junk they could show after 2 when the live golf finishes..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2021)

Traminator said:



			The golf tournament has morning and afternoon tee times.
They've already shown this mornings, at 1130 they start showing this afternoon's coverage.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t understand why they don’t just keep the program going - the players were all starting on the course whilst the morning rounds were finishing so why break for 2 hours missing loads of them playing the front 9 ?

I’m not sure if it’s a right issue ?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don’t understand why they don’t just keep the program going - the players were all starting on the course whilst the morning rounds were finishing so why break for 2 hours missing loads of them playing the front 9 ?

I’m not sure if it’s a right issue ?
		
Click to expand...

Probably what they're allowed or contracted to broadcast. If they could go right through I think they would.


----------



## IanM (Jan 28, 2021)

The first _cancellation notification _for my planned golf trips just arrived.  Burnham on 11th March.  Suspect the first of many.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 28, 2021)

IanM said:



			The first _cancellation notification _for my planned golf trips just arrived.  Burnham on 11th March.  Suspect the first of many.
		
Click to expand...

No surprise,let’s hope not to long thereafter


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Taking the Low offer on The Chase. It’s just wrong. 😡
		
Click to expand...

Another one today, and that was wrong.  And if she was an aerospace engineer I've just given up flying.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2021)

5k run was going well but had to stop after 4 due to stabbing chest pains. Bit of a worry.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 28, 2021)

Burping while wearing my mask


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2021)

Damage caused by a quad bike on our 12th green.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Another one today, and that was wrong.  And if she was an aerospace engineer I've just given up flying. 

Click to expand...

😆 was thinking of this thread when she took it!..Yes scary stuff!, but at least she wasn’t threatening to buy some Christian louboutins like that big Geordie lass the other day!😳  ... I don’t understand some people that go on these shows tbh you would think if they applied to be on a TV quiz they would be half decent quizzers? But no some of them just embarrass themselves.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			😆 was thinking of this thread when she took it!..Yes scary stuff!, but at least she wasn’t threatening to buy some Christian louboutins like that big Geordie lass the other day!😳  ... I don’t understand some people that go on these shows tbh you would think if they applied to be on a TV quiz they would be half decent quizzers? But no some of them just embarrass themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily half decent but obviously not just angling for the cash.  The bloke that followed her was clearly getting up Anne's nose.    Still, I suppose it keeps the cash in the producer's pocket.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 28, 2021)

richart said:



			Damage caused by a quad bike on our 12th green. 

Click to expand...

Not good Rich. Haven’t heard you posting stuff before of this nature


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Not good Rich. Haven’t heard you posting stuff before of this nature
		
Click to expand...

We have a bridlepath that runs through the course, so every few years we get idiots damaging the course. Last year someone set light to some of the ball cleaners.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 28, 2021)

richart said:



			We have a bridlepath that runs through the course, so every few years we get idiots damaging the course. Last year someone set light to some of the ball cleaners.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody idiots😡


----------



## Neilds (Jan 29, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			😆 was thinking of this thread when she took it!..Yes scary stuff!, but at least she wasn’t threatening to buy some Christian louboutins like that big Geordie lass the other day!😳  ... I don’t understand some people that go on these shows tbh you would think if they applied to be on a TV quiz they would be half decent quizzers? But no some of them just embarrass themselves.
		
Click to expand...

The thing that makes me laugh on these quiz shows is when contestants are asked what they would do with the £2500 prize money - “buy a car, go on holiday and put a deposit on a house” 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2021)

Every time I finish entering my calories into My Fitness Pal it says "If every day was like this - in 5 weeks you'll weigh 12 stone 3!" But every day IS like that, and I DON'T weigh 12 stone 3. Stupid lying app.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Every time I finish entering my calories into My Fitness Pal it says "If every day was like this - in 5 weeks you'll weigh 12 stone 3!" But every day IS like that, and I DON'T weigh 12 stone 3. Stupid lying app.
		
Click to expand...

Do you weigh pretty much everything? Can make a hell of a difference rather than eyeballing it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2021)

TV Shows like "Wanted Down Under" when parents ask the opinions of an 8 year old kid. They can barely decide what to wear never mind what continent to live in.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Do you weigh pretty much everything? Can make a hell of a difference rather than eyeballing it.
		
Click to expand...

Not really but I only estimate on things like veg where the difference in actual calories must be negligible. Things like chicken I'll just enter it as one chicken breast or whatever it is. I think the bigger problem in that app is the calories it takes off for activities to be honest. Enter 21 minutes running, and it says 355 calories burned off - I'm not sure if that's accurate.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not really but I only estimate on things like veg where the difference in actual calories must be negligible. Things like chicken I'll just enter it as one chicken breast or whatever it is. I think the bigger problem in that app is the calories it takes off for activities to be honest. *Enter 21 minutes running, and it says 355 calories burned off - I'm not sure if that's accurate*.
		
Click to expand...

Does seem high, quick google  - Livestrong says 20 minute run equates to 100-150 calories used, your app seems to be defeating the purpose, by making weight loss seem easier than it actually is and therefore you're getting de-motivated by lack of results. Change app.


----------



## Pants (Jan 29, 2021)

For moderate cardio work (e.g. fast walking/medium jogging, bike etc) I used to base on approx 10 cals per minute.


----------



## Dando (Jan 29, 2021)

my accounts team not paying a £500K premium to insurers when i asked them too back in November and those insurers have just issued a notice of cancellation due to non payment


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not really but I only estimate on things like veg where the difference in actual calories must be negligible. Things like chicken I'll just enter it as one chicken breast or whatever it is. I think the bigger problem in that app is the calories it takes off for activities to be honest. Enter 21 minutes running, and it says 355 calories burned off - I'm not sure if that's accurate.
		
Click to expand...

If WFH are you moving less than it would work out as 'normal'


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			If WFH are you moving less than it would work out as 'normal'
		
Click to expand...

It's not allowing for that anyway, I haven't bothered connecting a step-counter to it. Only the exercises I enter manually.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not really but I only estimate on things like veg where the difference in actual calories must be negligible. Things like chicken I'll just enter it as one chicken breast or whatever it is. I think the bigger problem in that app is the calories it takes off for activities to be honest. Enter 21 minutes running, and it says 355 calories burned off - I'm not sure if that's accurate.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ha. I use it only to log my intake as a flat nett number and didn't make any allowances for exercise as it tends to always over estimate that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's not allowing for that anyway, I haven't bothered connecting a step-counter to it. Only the exercises I enter manually.
		
Click to expand...

But would it not assume the average calories burned by a male / female as 1500/2000 depending ofc but If your moving less (apart from a run) it's figures are going to be off


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			But would it not assume the average calories burned by a male / female as 1500/2000 depending ofc but If your moving less (apart from a run) it's figures are going to be off
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what it does. My target for each day is around 1750 anyway. And I've just checked my profile setting and I have set the activity level as 'not very active (spend most of day sitting)' which is the lowest setting. 



AmandaJR said:



			Ah ha. I use it only to log my intake as a flat nett number and didn't make any allowances for exercise as it tends to always over estimate that.
		
Click to expand...

I might take this approach now and just ignore the activities.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not really but I only estimate on things like veg where the difference in actual calories must be negligible. Things like chicken I'll just enter it as one chicken breast or whatever it is. I think the bigger problem in that app is the calories it takes off for activities to be honest. Enter 21 minutes running, and it says 355 calories burned off - I'm not sure if that's accurate.
		
Click to expand...

I use the App and enter the food quite accurately, but use my Garmin Watch to add the exercise and in all honesty for my age/weight/etc the My Fitness Pal App is not that much out, for example a 70 min walk the App gave an extra 15 calories and for a 4 mile run at 9 min pace it gave 43 calories extra.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			I use the App and enter the food quite accurately, but use my Garmin Watch to add the exercise and in all honesty for my age/weight/etc the My Fitness Pal App is not that much out, for example a 70 min walk the App gave an extra 15 calories and for a 4 mile run at 9 min pace it gave 43 calories extra.
		
Click to expand...

I dunno, I've never trusted it. It reckons a round of golf (220 mins say) with your clubs on a cart burns 1300 calories! That just seems an incredible amount to me. I think they overestimate most things.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2021)

My fitness pal is soooo clunky and rubbish IMHO. Nutra Check is 100 x better. but you get what you pay for, its a couple of quid a month. Well worth the money, ask Fish, I converted him to it. (also integrates well with apple health, garmin etc)


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2021)

the scum that stole stuff of some graves in Tomnahurich Cemetery and chucked it on the frozen Canal. several grave Ornaments, flower holderts etc..

why would anyone do that??


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2021)

Rooter said:



			My fitness pal is soooo clunky and rubbish IMHO. Nutra Check is 100 x better. but you get what you pay for, its a couple of quid a month. Well worth the money, ask Fish, I converted him to it. (also integrates well with apple health, garmin etc)
		
Click to expand...

I found MFP went to pot when Under Armour bought it. I've moved away from logging calories recently as find I eat a bit more intuitively (and less obsessive) without logging. I have a rough idea in my head but, so far, have found I'm in a better place and probably eat a bit less without the control of logging everything


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



*I found MFP went to pot when Under Armour bought it. *I've moved away from logging calories recently as find I eat a bit more intuitively (and less obsessive) without logging. I have a rough idea in my head but, so far, have found I'm in a better place and probably eat a bit less without the control of logging everything 

Click to expand...

They've sold it again now. But the app has not changed at all as a result of that.



Rooter said:



			My fitness pal is soooo clunky and rubbish IMHO. Nutra Check is 100 x better. but you get what you pay for, its a couple of quid a month. Well worth the money, ask Fish, I converted him to it. (also integrates well with apple health, garmin etc)
		
Click to expand...

I tried that on a free trial once before. I didn't think it was enough better than MFP that I wanted to spend money on it though, haha.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I found MFP went to pot when Under Armour bought it. I've moved away from logging calories recently as find I eat a bit more intuitively (and less obsessive) without logging. I have a rough idea in my head but, so far, have found I'm in a better place and probably eat a bit less without the control of logging everything 

Click to expand...

Nutra check can help you log macros, IF, low sugar/carb/fat etc, also now has an iOS widget that puts your daily totals on your home page of iPhone, pretty cool!! (PS. i don't work for them, just think its very very good!!)


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I tried that on a free trial once before. I didn't think it was enough better than MFP that I wanted to spend money on it though, haha.
		
Click to expand...

I'm SHOCKED!! LOL 

I found it about 20 x easier to accurately log a home-cooked meal, bar code scanning is excellent for UK foods, takes all the guess work out. Then you can share a meal, so if you wife has the app too and you cook the same meal from scratch etc.. 

Anyhoo, one mans love is anothers hate!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Nutra check can help you log macros, IF, low sugar/carb/fat etc, also now has an iOS widget that puts your daily totals on your home page of iPhone, pretty cool!! (PS. i don't work for them, just think its very very good!!)
		
Click to expand...

Interesting as logging macros is, I think, a bit healthier as it's about getting the right balance for your lifestyle/exercise rather than focussing on the amount of calories - unless of course you're bulking.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I dunno, I've never trusted it. It reckons a round of golf (220 mins say) with your clubs on a cart burns 1300 calories! That just seems an incredible amount to me. I think they overestimate most things.
		
Click to expand...

As I said I don’t use it at all for the calories used bit at all, but have looked at it to compare, it must be on weight/age etc as 220 mins on my App shows 1001 calories, have you checked your user profile?

In the picture: 
Top is as above
Middle is an actual round from my Garmin.
Bottom is my round using MFP

73 calories different.🤷‍♂️

I don’t honestly think you’ll be far off if you just use it as a guide.

The important bit is watching your intake and getting exercise.

Have the chest pains subsided? Keep an eye on that!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I'm SHOCKED!! LOL

I found it about 20 x easier to accurately log a home-cooked meal, bar code scanning is excellent for UK foods, takes all the guess work out. Then you can share a meal, so if you wife has the app too and you cook the same meal from scratch etc..

Anyhoo, one mans love is anothers hate!
		
Click to expand...

MFP has the bar code scanning now as well, layout changed a bit this month after an update.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 29, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			the scum that stole stuff of some graves in Tomnahurich Cemetery and chucked it on the frozen Canal. several grave Ornaments, flower holderts etc..

why would anyone do that??
		
Click to expand...

Vandalism is so depressing at best of times but to target a cemetery, horrific.
Youths no doubt.
What do you do - CCTV?


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2021)

People who cant communicate despite being asked over and over again. And estate agents. and those that fit in both those categories.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			People who cant communicate despite being asked over and over again. And estate agents. and those that fit in both those categories.
		
Click to expand...

Had a go at my estate agent for their communication skills. Her reply of sorry I haven’t been in contact with you and giving you regular updates is because I have been too busy.
 When you are waiting to exchange and you are waiting for news on the bottom of a 3 person chain, it didn’t go down too well. And then I have to pay them £4K.


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Had a go at my estate agent for their communication skills. Her reply of sorry I haven’t been in contact with you and giving you regular updates is because I have been too busy.
When you are waiting to exchange and you are waiting for news on the bottom of a 3 person chain, it didn’t go down too well. And then I have to pay them £4K.
		
Click to expand...


Supposedly everybody has been ready to exchange since yesterday, mine decided i didnt need to know that the bottom of the chain were trying to bring the completion date forward 2 weeks despite being told multiple times its not possible and thus missing yet another deadline to exchange. Good job mrs fundy is more balanced, Im at the point of cutting off my nose and telling them all where to go!

so glad we chose to chain break and are the ones who will have nowhere to live in 5 weeks time yet still people cant get their head round it and just expect us to be in that spot in 3 weeks lol, theyve only dragged the chain out 3 months longer than needed to get this point and then expect us to jump to their tune even more

geez im fuming


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			Supposedly everybody has been ready to exchange since yesterday, mine decided i didnt need to know that the bottom of the chain were trying to bring the completion date forward 2 weeks despite being told multiple times its not possible and thus missing yet another deadline to exchange. Good job mrs fundy is more balanced, *Im at the point of cutting off my nose and telling them all where to go!*

so glad we chose to chain break and are the ones who will have nowhere to live in 5 weeks time yet still people cant get their head round it and just expect us to be in that spot in 3 weeks lol, theyve only dragged the chain out 3 months longer than needed to get this point and then expect us to jump to their tune even more

geez im fuming
		
Click to expand...

You are not alone Mr F. I had to eventually pass the phone to my wife as I was on the verge of doing the same. Now tooth marks on my lip


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			Supposedly everybody has been ready to exchange since yesterday, mine decided i didnt need to know that the bottom of the chain were trying to bring the completion date forward 2 weeks despite being told multiple times its not possible and thus missing yet another deadline to exchange. Good job mrs fundy is more balanced, Im at the point of cutting off my nose and telling them all where to go!

so glad we chose to chain break and are the ones who will have nowhere to live in 5 weeks time yet still people cant get their head round it and just expect us to be in that spot in 3 weeks lol, theyve only dragged the chain out 3 months longer than needed to get this point and then expect us to jump to their tune even more

geez im fuming
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a bit confusing, but I'd walk away. That's what I threatened to do on the sale of a property, if completion wasn't done that day. Surprisingly, it was.


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Sounds a bit confusing, but I'd walk away. That's what I threatened to do on the sale of a property, if completion wasn't done that day. Surprisingly, it was.
		
Click to expand...


If covid and the stamp duty threshold werent about id have walked away a long while ago, sadly they are as is the need for mrs fundy to be closer to her folks


----------



## GB72 (Jan 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			Supposedly everybody has been ready to exchange since yesterday, mine decided i didnt need to know that the bottom of the chain were trying to bring the completion date forward 2 weeks despite being told multiple times its not possible and thus missing yet another deadline to exchange. Good job mrs fundy is more balanced, Im at the point of cutting off my nose and telling them all where to go!

so glad we chose to chain break and are the ones who will have nowhere to live in 5 weeks time yet still people cant get their head round it and just expect us to be in that spot in 3 weeks lol, theyve only dragged the chain out 3 months longer than needed to get this point and then expect us to jump to their tune even more

geez im fuming
		
Click to expand...

Spare a thought for the poor solicitor trying to sort them out😄😄😄


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Spare a thought for the poor solicitor trying to sort them out😄😄😄
		
Click to expand...

Said poor solicitor about the only one who has not been blamed so far!!!!!

Shouldnt your irritation be Zack Henry


----------



## GB72 (Jan 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			Said poor solicitor about the only one who has not been blamed so far!!!!!

Shouldnt your irritation be Zack Henry 

Click to expand...

To be fair did not expect anything from the game tonight. We have not played a match in over 6 weeks. As for Bath.............


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			To be fair did not expect anything from the game tonight. We have not played a match in over 6 weeks. As for Bath.............
		
Click to expand...


Only saw bits of the game but looked like it was there to be won, especially in the first half


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2021)

Freeloaders


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 29, 2021)

The type that think being overly loud is impressive 🛎’s


----------



## NearHull (Jan 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Spare a thought for the poor solicitor trying to sort them out😄😄😄
		
Click to expand...

Can you just explain that ‘poor solicitor’ bit again.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 29, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Can you just explain that ‘poor solicitor’ bit again.
		
Click to expand...

We don't earn what people think we do


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 30, 2021)

Rain rain rain. ☔️ 

 I ordered a Barrel Sauna back in August, it was finally delivered last week. It’s wrapped in tarpaulin on my patio waiting to be built but the Carpenter won’t come because of the weather. ☹️


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2021)

finally got my Fatbike back from the shop.. heavy snow overnight..... out on it this morning..... great fun, first time on good powder snow, not  soul about. along the canal and back via the radio mast up Craig Dunain. first time this year missed all of it the last few weeks. 

so much fun, Rupert was loving it too... bright sunshine with some warmth in it, so already melting fast


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2021)

Just remembered I need to do my Fantasy Team for today, I should have 10 more minutes to do it in but it says 

*The game is being updated.*
Please try again later when the updated scores / teams will be available.

I can't do it later I only have ten mins til the deadline ffs!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

Lightning stopping play in the Currie Cup final


----------



## PieMan (Jan 30, 2021)

Delays to courier deliveries.

Now who do I know who would be more reliable.....🤔😉😂😂


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2021)

Joleon lescott reporting on a game on Sky,Jesus speak with some enthusiasm,duller than dishwater.
Sky have made a massive error getting rid of the original lineup.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 30, 2021)

Newcastle beating Everton away after how rubbish they've been recently and costing me a tenner... that's gambling i suppose... (and never bet against your home team either haha).


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 30, 2021)

My Facebook is overwhelmed with the EU and Vaccine stuff .. it has been quite quiet up until this silliness then there has been some vociferous posting ..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2021)

Useless comparisons or those that make no sense.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2021)

They say professional football should carry on because it helps our well-being,not me it’s making me angrier


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2021)

VAR.  Only the FA & the Premier League could take a perfectly usable tool & make such a complete Horlicks of it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2021)

👈🏻 The Vicariously offended lot, adhering to a dictatorship.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

If i see Jamie Bloody Redknapp spouting on about Heycar during the golf advert breaks I'm going to be sorely tempted to put my coffee cup through the screen...
Is there a more annoying person in the world?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If i see Jamie Bloody Redknapp spouting on about Heycar during the golf advert breaks I'm going to be sorely tempted to put my coffee cup through the screen...
*Is there a more annoying person in the world?*

Click to expand...

Jamie Carragher?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Jamie Carragher?
		
Click to expand...

True. But he wouldn't be doing the ad because you couldn't understand what he's saying and the camera would be covered in a layer of gob...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If i see Jamie Bloody Redknapp spouting on about Heycar during the golf advert breaks I'm going to be sorely tempted to put my coffee cup through the screen...
*Is there a more annoying person in the world?*

Click to expand...

Michael McIntyre.
Case closed.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Michael McIntyre.
Case closed.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe this should be a thread ..


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 31, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Michael McIntyre.
Case closed.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Maybe this should be a thread ..

Click to expand...

That is a very strange choice for a live action remake. He isn't the tallest but...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 31, 2021)

Paul Casey.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 31, 2021)

Marjorie Taylor Greene


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 31, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			👈🏻 The Vicariously offended lot, adhering to a dictatorship.
		
Click to expand...

No idea what you are referring to but love the use of the word Vicariously. 👍


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 31, 2021)

The anti-lockdown propaganda posted through the letterbox this morning...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

The Nissan Juke "Thunderbirds launch" rip off advert.

All that tech & you're driving a Juke?  Yeah, right.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Steve McManaman.  Get to Specsavers man.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Nissan Juke "Thunderbirds launch" rip off advert.

All that tech & you're driving a Juke?  Yeah, right. 

Click to expand...

Perhaps they mean only puppets buy a Juke.....


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 31, 2021)

The football offside law. God knows what it is now.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 31, 2021)

Being told just before Christmas you have been successful in applying for a job and still waiting for the contract to be sorted so you can start. Can’t play golf and daytime TV is rubbish so really looking forward to getting back to work (never thought I would ever say that !)


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 31, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Being told just before Christmas you have been successful in applying for a job and still waiting for the contract to be sorted so you can start. Can’t play golf and daytime TV is rubbish so really looking forward to getting back to work (never thought I would ever say that !)
		
Click to expand...

Well done ! Be patient, get a few lie ins !


----------



## Neilds (Jan 31, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Well done ! Be patient, get a few lie ins !
		
Click to expand...

Would love to have a lie in but as the Mrs is up and working in the next room, it just doesn’t feel right 😀


----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Would love to have a lie in but *as the Mrs is up and working in the next room, it just doesn’t feel right *😀
		
Click to expand...

It would feel even more right to me!


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2021)

On my walk today saw groups of anglers stood together on the prom and quite a few cars with bikes on racks so obviously not local. Also, groups of cyclists out together


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 31, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Would love to have a lie in but as the Mrs is up and working in the next room, it just doesn’t feel right 😀
		
Click to expand...

My wife doesn’t have any guilt apart from asking me to keep quiet!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Ebay reserves.  Bidding on a driver that started at £66.  It's now up to £104, but still hasn't reached the reserve.  Just set the reserve as the starting bid and the job is done.  Why do people do this?


----------



## cliveb (Jan 31, 2021)

This forum constantly asking me to agree to their pesky cookies, even though I agreed to them just a few days ago.
And don't try blaming GDPR - other sites I've accepted don't ask again every few days.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ebay reserves.  Bidding on a driver that started at £66.  It's now up to £104, but still hasn't reached the reserve.  Just set the reserve as the starting bid and the job is done.  Why do people do this?
		
Click to expand...

It’s done to get a fair price or the price the seller deems acceptable


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			It’s done to get a fair price or the price the seller deems acceptable
		
Click to expand...

No .  Then why not set the reserve at the lowest price you will accept?   As it stands people are wasting time bidding on an item that may never reach the reserve price.

If you think £150 is your acceptable minimum set the starting bid there.  Job done.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Traminator said:



			To randomly irritate golfers? 🙂
		
Click to expand...

If it is then they succeeded.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			No .  Then why not set the reserve at the lowest price you will accept?   As it stands people are wasting time bidding on an item that may never reach the reserve price.

If you think £150 is your acceptable minimum set the starting bid there.  Job done.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't putting a reserve on cost you 50p or something..?
Can't see the point of a reserve on anything less than 100 quid and then, as you say, start the bidding from that price.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Doesn't putting a reserve on cost you 50p or something..?
Can't see the point of a reserve on anything less than 100 quid and then, as you say, start the bidding from that price.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it’s the cost, plus it opens up to bidders ... so a bigger audience, then you get more watchers


----------



## Piece (Jan 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If i see Jamie Bloody Redknapp spouting on about Heycar during the golf advert breaks I'm going to be sorely tempted to put my coffee cup through the screen...
Is there a more annoying person in the world?
		
Click to expand...

Eni Aluko.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 31, 2021)

It'll be more than a random irritation if Reed manages to win the Farmers Insurance after 'managing' the relief situations just yesterday....  the guy has no scruples. Haven't heard a commentator, before, be so frank about a player's dodgy conduct.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Traminator said:



			The drop on the 10th seems to have taken the focus away from the other one (12th?) where he apparently took an extra wide stance just to pretend the sprinkler was in the way.

I feel like he's got away with that one, Rich Beem was not happy at all.
		
Click to expand...

Can't find anything anywhere about that one.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can't find anything anywhere about that one.
		
Click to expand...

His “stance” made him look like he had spacehoppers for testicles in order to get a drop them when playing the chip his stance was normal.
It was fishier than Rick steins bin


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2021)

Me, really irritated with me today!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 31, 2021)

fundy said:



			Me, really irritated with me today!
		
Click to expand...

Can you get an ointment for that? 🤭


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			His “stance” made him look like he had spacehoppers for testicles in order to get a drop them when playing the chip his stance was normal.
It was fishier than Rick steins bin
		
Click to expand...

Every player on the tour has done it multiple times.


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can't find anything anywhere about that one.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to this


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			His “stance” made him look like he had spacehoppers for testicles in order to get a drop them when playing the chip his stance was normal.
It was fishier than Rick steins bin
		
Click to expand...

Thanks James, I should have termed it better; I'd heard that's what it was, but can't find any reports or footage anywhere.  Absolutely everything comes back to the 10th, nothing on the 12th.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 31, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Michael McIntyre.
Case closed.
		
Click to expand...

Or Alan Carr


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Or Alan Carr
		
Click to expand...

Winner


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Winner

Click to expand...

I’ll raise you Gemma Collins. (I don’t actually mean I’ll raise her)


----------



## JamesR (Jan 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’ll raise you Gemma Collins. (I don’t actually mean I’ll raise her)
		
Click to expand...

Better to bury, than raise, her


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Better to bury, than raise, her
		
Click to expand...


Pretty sure id outsource either option!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’ll raise you Gemma Collins. (I don’t actually mean I’ll raise her)
		
Click to expand...

Incredible strength to be able to raise her


----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2021)

fundy said:



			Me, really irritated with me today!
		
Click to expand...

Jeez Fundy, you should try being me for a day!


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2021)

Slime said:



			Jeez Fundy, you should try being me for a day! 

Click to expand...


nah im more than enough currently lol

thats before i get to talk with the estate agent again tomorrow sigh


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2021)

fundy said:



			nah im more than enough currently lol

thats before i get to talk with the estate agent again tomorrow sigh
		
Click to expand...

Delegate those duties to the wife 😉


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Delegate those duties to the wife 😉
		
Click to expand...


ill let you tell her


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2021)

fundy said:



			ill let you tell her 

Click to expand...

Mouse 😂😂😂


----------



## Pants (Jan 31, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can you get an ointment for that? 🤭
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can 

https://gaccream.wordpress.com/gac-golfers-arse-cream/


----------



## bobmac (Feb 1, 2021)

Weather forecasters.
One says snow all of next weekend and the other says mostly cloudy and no snow


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 1, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Weather forecasters.
One says snow all of next weekend and the other says mostly cloudy and no snow
		
Click to expand...

Rather sadly I recently starting screenshotting BBC and Met Office at the beginning of the week so I could compare accuracy (they always amend it when they see it's raining out!). End result goes to the Met Office for being more accurate!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Rather sadly I recently starting screenshotting BBC and Met Office at the beginning of the week so I could compare accuracy (they always amend it when they see it's raining out!). End result goes to the Met Office for being more accurate!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, three different versions now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 1, 2021)

An online furniture company 

Won't name and shame incase they eventually sort my issue and would be unfair to slate 

However. Bought a chair in October to replace my 15 year old cheap recliner.. which had no issues with the material just wasn't comfortable anymore 

£300 later it comes . Bingo happy job done 

4 months later the material has split I thought was at the seem. Contact them they send out s company to repair who say nope it's a rip can't repair .. not manufacturers fault .. too much force applied to area etc etc 

So now they washed their hands 

Even though the part in question is where you close it with your foot so "force" is closing it 

If the material used isn't up to standard surely an issue 

If was 5 years old fair enough 

4 months? Come on

Emailed they called said nothing can be done asked to speak to a manager they said email and one will call


Did so ,, I thought one called me turns out wasn't one! So having to email again and once again ask for a manager to call not anyone else to sort the issue 




I mean come on it ain't that old


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 1, 2021)

Just picked up some new work trousers purchased online and influenced by reviews. They only just fit round the waist and flared to the point that I could wear them to Wigan Casino. Oh well.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			An online furniture company

Won't name and shame incase they eventually sort my issue and would be unfair to slate

However. Bought a chair in October to replace my 15 year old cheap recliner.. which had no issues with the material just wasn't comfortable anymore

£300 later it comes . Bingo happy job done

4 months later the material has split I thought was at the seem. Contact them they send out s company to repair who say nope it's a rip can't repair .. not manufacturers fault .. too much force applied to area etc etc

So now they washed their hands

Even though the part in question is where you close it with your foot so "force" is closing it

If the material used isn't up to standard surely an issue

If was 5 years old fair enough

4 months? Come on

Emailed they called said nothing can be done asked to speak to a manager they said email and one will call


Did so ,, I thought one called me turns out wasn't one! So having to email again and once again ask for a manager to call not anyone else to sort the issue

View attachment 34800


I mean come on it ain't that old
		
Click to expand...

Stick with it & persist!  In that photo it certainly looks to me like a join that's come apart  - if I'm not mistaken, you can see the ripped stitch holes


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2021)

forgetting to take it easy taking sharp turns out on my bike this morning.... esp on snow. came off a few times


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 1, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Stick with it & persist!  In that photo it certainly looks to me like a join that's come apart  - if I'm not mistaken, you can see the ripped stitch holes
		
Click to expand...

Their claim is because a 3rd party tech has assessed it as ripped not coming apart that's that

Can get my own independent tech round apparently


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2021)

Just received a letter from my dentist saying I can go private or I'm out. They had been pushing people down this road for a good few years but I'd managed to avoid it. Hopefully I can find one that still offers the option but I don't hold out too much hope.


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2021)

My work phone has decided to wipe itself clean after I tried three attempts to change my passcode. No warning on number of attempts 😔


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 1, 2021)

On a map of the UK does anyone know where the Central Lowlands are.
If so please advise BBC Weather.


----------



## Dando (Feb 1, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			On a map of the UK does anyone know where the Central Lowlands are.
If so please advise BBC Weather.

Click to expand...

Are they below the central highlands?


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 1, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			On a map of the UK does anyone know where the Central Lowlands are.
If so please advise BBC Weather.

Click to expand...

Nearer the sea than either the Highlands or the Uplands?

(Interested to know where the BBC suggested they were?)


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2021)

Piece said:



			My work phone has decided to wipe itself clean after I tried three attempts to change my passcode. No warning on number of attempts 😔
		
Click to expand...

Wait, it does what!? Surely you can get that all back?


----------



## Sats (Feb 1, 2021)

Social media influencers


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2021)

Sats said:



			Social media influencers
		
Click to expand...

It's the people who are easily influenced who irritate me more.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 1, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			It's the people who are easily influenced who irritate me more.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't you feel sorry for the terminally stupid rather than be irritated by them?


----------



## GB72 (Feb 1, 2021)

Reaching that stage of lockdown again where you can sod pubs, friends etc and just long for the barbers to be open.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 2, 2021)

On a business call and looked out the window to see two pigeons doing a full on mating session... it put me right off my line of thought.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			On a map of the UK does anyone know where the Central Lowlands are.
If so please advise BBC Weather.

Click to expand...

watched the STV weather after the 6 oclock new last night and they backed up the met office weather warning for up here for heavey snow and low temp s again today, national news reckoned it was going to be 5deg and sunny/ clear skys here


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Reaching that stage of lockdown again where you can sod pubs, friends etc and just long for the barbers to be open.
		
Click to expand...

I've had to dig out my old straighteners and Brylcreem.   Have asked the missus to have a go at cutting it but she refuses to do it until we're at crisis point.


----------



## drdel (Feb 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've had to dig out my old straighteners and Brylcreem.   Have asked the missus to have a go at cutting it but she refuses to do it until we're at crisis point.
		
Click to expand...

Declare yourself gender fluid and ask her to give you a 'perm' or plats


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2021)

the two fools chucking a ball on the frozen canal for their dog to fetch....


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks to the domain switch this forum is now blocked on my work computer. 😣


----------



## sunshine (Feb 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Reaching that stage of lockdown again where you can sod pubs, friends etc and just long for the barbers to be open.
		
Click to expand...

Just claim to be a footballer and then you can get a haircut no problem. Works for many things, footballers are exempt from most lockdown restrictions.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Just claim to be a footballer and then you can get a haircut no problem. Works for many things, footballers are exempt from most lockdown restrictions.
		
Click to expand...

Rugby player...maybe
Footballer.....Mmm...not convinced


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2021)

***SORRY NO PETS*** on rental property adverts


----------



## banjofred (Feb 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Reaching that stage of lockdown again where you can sod pubs, friends etc and *just long for the barbers to be open*.
		
Click to expand...

Every 3 days or so....run the electric razor over all parts of my head.....simples.


----------



## Dando (Feb 2, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Every 3 days or so....run the electric razor over all parts of my head.....simples.
		
Click to expand...

Every 3 days? Are you Chewbacca?


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 2, 2021)

The same old clap trap about investments go up and down ... should mean we take your money, we drink champers, buy a couple lines of coke and spend it on a filly and blame it on the stock exchange.

Should be guaranteed growth only, and they should have insurance to cover any losses... how many structural engineers say the beam might not take the weight and you may suffer a house collapse ? None, and if it happens they have professional indemnity insurance ... 

Just saying .. !


----------



## Dando (Feb 2, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			The same old clap trap about investments go up and down ... should mean we take your money, we drink champers, buy a couple lines of coke and spend it on a filly and blame it on the stock exchange.

Should be guaranteed growth only, and they should have insurance to cover any losses... how many structural engineers say the beam might not take the weight and you may suffer a house collapse ? None, and if it happens they have professional indemnity insurance ...

Just saying .. !
		
Click to expand...

Can’t believe I’m seeing PII on here. There’s no escape from it now as it’s what I do for a living


----------



## banjofred (Feb 2, 2021)

Dando said:



			Every 3 days? Are you Chewbacca?
		
Click to expand...

I'm about 6 feet shorter....speak with an American accent (because...I'm Amurican). Alopecia......no eyebrows either. Random bits of bloody annoying hair keep growing.....every 3 days is about right. If it's 5 days....I ask my wife to come take the razor over the head since I can't see everything. Although.... I do like to hit things....so there is some Chewbacca in there somewhere....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ebay reserves.  Bidding on a driver that started at £66.  It's now up to £104, but still hasn't reached the reserve.  Just set the reserve as the starting bid and the job is done.  Why do people do this?
		
Click to expand...

21 bids and £81 above the starting bid & we still haven't reached the reserve.


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			The same old clap trap about investments go up and down ... should mean we take your money, we drink champers, buy a couple lines of coke and spend it on a filly and blame it on the stock exchange.

Should be guaranteed growth only, and they should have insurance to cover any losses... how many structural engineers say the beam might not take the weight and you may suffer a house collapse ? None, and if it happens they have professional indemnity insurance ...

Just saying .. !
		
Click to expand...

think youre looking for a savings account


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 2, 2021)

Intelligent people who act soft until money is involved.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 2, 2021)

fundy said:



			think youre looking for a savings account 

Click to expand...

Is there anything else? 
It’s just a statement about being responsible, professionals are and they pay their insurance to cover them when they get it wrong and people claim off it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2021)

People who use RIP threads for unwarranted snide digs.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 3, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			The same old clap trap about investments go up and down ... should mean we take your money, we drink champers, buy a couple lines of coke and spend it on a filly and blame it on the stock exchange.

Should be guaranteed growth only, and they should have insurance to cover any losses... how many structural engineers say the beam might not take the weight and you may suffer a house collapse ? None, and if it happens they have professional indemnity insurance ...

Just saying .. !
		
Click to expand...

Don't think that a market based economy is the best place for you is it !😉


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 3, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Don't think that a market based economy is the best place for you is it !😉
		
Click to expand...

Dunno would you like something to fail and then the response well stuff happens .. suck it up.. it’s not market based economies it’s about delivering a service in a professional manner. These people are paid wages that are not inline with these amateur ideals. If you want to accept this, that’s fine.  
I don’t, incompetence is not acceptable ... we should not be brushing it under carpet with lame excuses. If I did that I would lose my job, kill a few people as a consequence and cost the organisation I was employed by millions. So in my book you make loss, your crap at your job, go forth and multiply. You have failed the number 1 requirement of the role. That is capitalism and currently we are being a social service by accepting this ineptitude.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2021)

The car insurance industry is worse. Where else can you mess it up badly enough to make a loss, and then just charge your customers more next year to make up for the shortfall. Having insurance is compulsory, so it's a closed market, and people have to pay.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 3, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Dunno would you like something to fail and then the response well stuff happens .. suck it up.. it’s not market based economies it’s about delivering a service in a professional manner. These people are paid wages that are not inline with these amateur ideals. If you want to accept this, that’s fine. 
I don’t, incompetence is not acceptable ... we should not be brushing it under carpet with lame excuses. If I did that I would lose my job, kill a few people as a consequence and cost the organisation I was employed by millions. So in my book you make loss, your crap at your job, go forth and multiply. You have failed the number 1 requirement of the role. That is capitalism and currently we are being a social service by accepting this ineptitude.
		
Click to expand...

And if, as has happened, house prices fall; who should face the sack then?

The housebuyer?

I think you had better stick to cash  and National Savings.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 3, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			The car insurance industry is worse. Where else can you mess it up badly enough to make a loss, and then just charge your customers more next year to make up for the shortfall. Having insurance is compulsory, so it's a closed market, and people have to pay.
		
Click to expand...

Principle of insurance is that "the losses of the few are shared by the many".

If costs of settling claims exceeds premium income the shortfall is collected from all.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			***SORRY NO PETS*** on rental property adverts
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise you, Pets Allowed...on rental property adverts


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 3, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I'll raise you, Pets Allowed...on rental property adverts
		
Click to expand...

Interesting question. I have a no pets policy at my holiday home. Don't want the beds and sofas getting trashed or that 'wet dog' smell everywhere. Quite happy to accept that I'll lose some bookings but it keeps the place in good order.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 3, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			And if, as has happened, house prices fall; who should face the sack then?

The housebuyer?

I think you had better stick to cash  and National Savings.
		
Click to expand...

Not comparable a house buyer/seller cannot instantly move stuff .. a house owner is open to more random inputs they cannot react to.
Like I said if your happy with system then fine but I am not.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 3, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			The car insurance industry is worse. Where else can you mess it up badly enough to make a loss, and then just charge your customers more next year to make up for the shortfall. Having insurance is compulsory, so it's a closed market, and people have to pay.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I had this with a no fault accident, the solicitor wanted me to sign a waiver saying if they lost I would foot the bill. I asked them how they thought they would lose, and they did not reckon they would they just wanted to be covered just in case. I didn’t sign, and they did not go to court and then the damage repair wasn’t paid because they did not go to court. The damage repair company asked me to pay, I told them that it was the insurance company who were liable. The insurance company then said I failed to sign the court waiver, and I said the other party admitted liability why was it going to court? But that cost me a solicitor’s time to tell another solicitor to go and smell the coffee. 
So insurance is a scam, buy the basic in the knowledge they have caveated everything/promises and will not deliver. Like you say no competition and the status quo remains with the customer being the victim.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			People who use RIP threads for unwarranted snide digs. 

Click to expand...

Read this before heading to the other thread but would have bet money on who the poster was.

An all time low to have a dig at a delightfully charming and inspirational man at such a sad time for his family (and most of the nation who saw him in the bright light he deserved).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Read this before heading to the other thread but would have bet money on who the poster was.

An all time low to have a dig at a delightfully charming and inspirational man at such a sad time for his family (and most of the nation who saw him in the bright light he deserved).
		
Click to expand...

Would it be unreasonable to hope that the mods have arranged a holiday from the forum for the poster in question?


----------



## bobmac (Feb 3, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Read this before heading to the other thread but would have bet money on who the poster was.

An all time low to have a dig at a delightfully charming and inspirational man at such a sad time for his family (and most of the nation who saw him in the bright light he deserved).
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if his friends who were going to sue the NHS got any of the £32 million raised by Captain Tom. 
I will say no more


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Principle of insurance is that "the losses of the few are shared by the many".

If costs of settling claims exceeds premium income the shortfall is collected from all.
		
Click to expand...

No other industry works like this. If you don't bring in enough money, you make a loss. You can't just charge all of your customers more to cover it. Only insurance works in this way.


----------



## Dando (Feb 3, 2021)

people talking about insurance on here - i cant get away from it now


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2021)

Dando said:



			people talking about insurance on here - i cant get away from it now
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I will shut up!


----------



## Dando (Feb 3, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry, I will shut up!
		
Click to expand...

thanks!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2021)

So...anyone want to talk about insurance.?


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 3, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry, I will shut up!
		
Click to expand...

Can you "insure" us that you will?...


----------



## Dando (Feb 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			So...anyone want to talk about insurance.?

Click to expand...

🖕


----------



## Rooter (Feb 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Would it be unreasonable to hope that the mods have arranged a holiday from the forum for the poster in question? 

Click to expand...

I think that's a little North Korea no? if that's his opinion, then that's up to him (If that genuinely is his opinion, then I feel for him),  We don't have to agree to it, but to silence him as people found it offensive? I would say it was in very bad taste and lacked tact etc etc.

Just asking for someone to get banned as their opinion is not the same as everyone else's, is a little orwellian.. 

However, Marc can be controversial just for the sake of it.. Not unlike many others here... So a ban for inciting arguments/trolling? maybe, I am not up to speed on the forum rules. This is probably my most controversial post ever!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2021)

We all have opinions which might be a touch unpopular. I have posted loads on here where I think one way and someone else thinks a different way. Grounds for debate really and removing the post and the poster because you disagree isn’t the way to go. 

Use the ignore function if you have to


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I think that's a little North Korea no? if that's his opinion, then that's up to him (If that genuinely is his opinion, then I feel for him),  We don't have to agree to it, but to silence him as people found it offensive? I would say it was in very bad taste and lacked tact etc etc.

Just asking for someone to get banned as their opinion is not the same as everyone else's, is a little orwellian..

However, Marc can be controversial just for the sake of it.. Not unlike many others here... So a ban for inciting arguments/trolling? maybe, I am not up to speed on the forum rules. This is probably my most controversial post ever!
		
Click to expand...




Captainron said:



			We all have opinions which might be a touch unpopular. I have posted loads on here where I think one way and someone else thinks a different way. Grounds for debate really and removing the post and the poster because you disagree isn’t the way to go.

Use the ignore function if you have to
		
Click to expand...

Well said, people should use the report button themselves rather than bitching or abusing other posters (which is against forum rules) on here.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 3, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I think that's a little North Korea no? if that's his opinion, then that's up to him (If that genuinely is his opinion, then I feel for him),  We don't have to agree to it, but to silence him as people found it offensive? I would say it was in very bad taste and lacked tact etc etc.

Just asking for someone to get banned as their opinion is not the same as everyone else's, is a little orwellian..

However, Marc can be controversial just for the sake of it.. Not unlike many others here... So a ban for inciting arguments/trolling? maybe, I am not up to speed on the forum rules. This is probably my most controversial post ever!
		
Click to expand...

Totally correct, all of us have life experiences that affect our opinions, and also sometimes we post without thinking 😳 a little bit leeway should be given.. I looked at other recent posts and really could not justify some of the opinions or condone the action of deletion/ holiday time.
There are other candidates on here that I would say have caused more offence in their posts and lack of respect to other posters ... you can tell when the open with a direct quote and the phrase “nonsense!” 🤣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2021)

The fact that there are a "Gay Games" -  I am all for promoting equality and removing past injustices but is there a "Straight Games"?         Goes down the same road as the Black Police Federation.       Sorry but this kind of thing has done my head in for years.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 3, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I think that's a little North Korea no? if that's his opinion, then that's up to him (If that genuinely is his opinion, then I feel for him),  We don't have to agree to it, but to silence him as people found it offensive? I would say it was in very bad taste and lacked tact etc etc.

Just asking for someone to get banned as their opinion is not the same as everyone else's, is a little orwellian..

However, Marc can be controversial just for the sake of it.. Not unlike many others here... So a ban for inciting arguments/trolling? maybe, I am not up to speed on the forum rules. This is probably my most controversial post ever!
		
Click to expand...


Trolling/Flaming - 3 Points, Expires 45 days
Deliberately picking fights with other members or starting threads/making posts with the intention of causing unrest or ill-feeling.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I'll raise you, Pets Allowed...on rental property adverts
		
Click to expand...


Unless i misunderstand you, you dont think pets should be allowed in a privately rented home? Why and how does that affect you?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 3, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The fact that there are a "Gay Games" -  I am all for promoting equality and removing past injustices but is there a "Straight Games"?         Goes down the same road as the Black Police Federation.       Sorry but this kind of thing has done my head in for years.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of things in a similar vein. There are MOBO awards but not MOWO ones.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2021)

bobmac said:




Trolling/Flaming - 3 Points, Expires 45 days
Deliberately picking fights with other members or starting threads/making posts with the intention of causing unrest or ill-feeling.


Click to expand...

Having a different opinion isn’t this though Bob. We are all entitled to our opinion and we can share it on here. Whether I or you like it or not is up for discussion.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Interesting question. I have a no pets policy at my holiday home. Don't want the beds and sofas getting trashed or that 'wet dog' smell everywhere. Quite happy to accept that I'll lose some bookings but it keeps the place in good order.
		
Click to expand...


Holiday home for short term rentals and a house to rent for 6-12 mths totally different kettle of fish

I have no issue with people who dont want pets in their property, but posted as it is my current irritation that its making it almost impossible to find a home to live in


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2021)

bobmac said:




Trolling/Flaming - 3 Points, Expires 45 days
Deliberately picking fights with other members or starting threads/making posts with the intention of causing unrest or ill-feeling.


Click to expand...

I won’t respond to his posts as I disagree with 99% of what he says, it doesn’t make him wrong though, if that’s his genuine opinion then he aint trolling.
His timing and the thread he posted the comment on is sick imo, but then that’s my opinion and doesn’t make me right.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Lots of things in a similar vein. There are MOBO awards but not MOWO ones.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't everything come from the Blues..?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			Holiday home for short term rentals and a house to rent for 6-12 mths totally different kettle of fish

I have no issue with people who dont want pets in their property, but posted as it is my current irritation that its making it almost impossible to find a home to live in
		
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't see that far back in the thread, just responding to CF's post 👍


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Doesn't everything come from the Blues..?

Click to expand...

Nah, the blues originated around 1860. There are loads of genres of music that can be traced back long before that.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			I won’t respond to his posts as I disagree with 99% of what he says, it doesn’t make him wrong though, if that’s his genuine opinion then he aint trolling.
His timing and the thread he posted the comment on is sick imo, but then that’s my opinion and doesn’t make me right.
		
Click to expand...

I am confused now perhaps I was thinking of the wrong poster and their contribution has been deleted before I saw it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I am confused now perhaps I was thinking of the wrong poster and their contribution has been deleted before I saw it
		
Click to expand...

We/They are talking about Kellfire. Post#20 on the RIP, Captain Tom thread.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The fact that there are a "Gay Games" -  I am all for promoting equality and removing past injustices but is there a "Straight Games"?         Goes down the same road as the Black Police Federation.       Sorry but this kind of thing has done my head in for years.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really not see the reasons why people have created these games or awards ? 

Surely people can now understand that it’s still not equal by any stretch of the imagination and that there is still huge levels or prejudice towards many areas of mankind


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2021)

So a group in society has a justified case for being singled out …. and then create their own event specifically for themselves and exclude others.     Nope I don't see the reasons at all.
And the truly cynical warped part of my mind wonders how they confirm eligibility for said event ....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			So a group in society has a justified case for being singled out …. and then create their own event specifically for themselves and exclude others.     Nope I don't see the reasons at all.
And the truly cynical warped part of my mind wonders how they confirm eligibility for said event ....
		
Click to expand...

I would say your first action would be to do a bit of research 🤷‍♂️

https://gaygames.org/FAQs

*If you’re going to have Gay Games, why can't there be “straight games?”*

In practice, most sports events are already “straight games”, where the assumption is made that all participants are straight, and where homosexuals must hide their sexual identity.

But the Gay Games are themselves “straight games.” Everyone is welcome, whatever their sexual orientation. It is estimated that about 10% of participants in each edition of the Gay Games are straight, often friends and family members of LGBT+ participants who participate to show their support and solidarity


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 3, 2021)

i don't believe the majority of people believe that anyone "must hide their sexual identity" any longer.

What I do find strange with minority groups is the notion that while wanting (rightfully) to be treated equally, the said group then set themselves apart.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2021)

It is - But never mind - a jaunty little ditty


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2021)

I don't have an issue with the gay games. They can do what they want.
I used to go to the medical games, which were for people in the doctors/nurses/dentist type industry. Ssme difference really.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			i don't believe the majority of people believe that anyone "must hide their sexual identity" any longer.

What I do find strange with minority groups is the notion that while wanting (rightfully) to be treated equally, the said group then set themselves apart.
		
Click to expand...

If you think people don’t believe they must hide their sexuality then ask yourself how many gay currently playing 

Footballers 
Rugby players 
Golfers 
Athletes 
American Football players 
Boxers

In fact 99% of the sports 

The stigma is still there and that’s why people still hide until they retire


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I think that's a little North Korea no? if that's his opinion, then that's up to him (If that genuinely is his opinion, then I feel for him),  We don't have to agree to it, but to silence him as people found it offensive? I would say it was in very bad taste and lacked tact etc etc.

Just asking for someone to get banned as their opinion is not the same as everyone else's, is a little orwellian..

However, Marc can be controversial just for the sake of it.. Not unlike many others here... So a ban for inciting arguments/trolling? maybe, I am not up to speed on the forum rules. This is probably my most controversial post ever!
		
Click to expand...

I'm fully aware that he's controversial which is why I've had him on ignore.  Unfortunately two comments on another thread this morning made absolutely no sense this morning until I checked the ignored content.

The holiday referred to that Captain Sir Tom Moore took was apparently allowed and was not paid for out of public funds from this country; he was invited by the Barbados Tourist Board as a guest & flown there by BA is my understanding.  I'm not aware that he broke any rules in going, but happy to be corrected on any of these points if someone knows better.  To suggest it was about as low a blow as you could deliver, and it was, in my opinion, particularly distasteful since the man had just passed and it view of what he had recently achieved.

It crossed a line for me to the extent that I considered it ban-worthy and expressed that opinion.  Orwellian; North Korean?  Yeah, maybe if that's what you think, fine, as you say you're entitled to your opinion.  Mine was that this was that far beyond the pale that it merited a period of reflection and I expressed.  We'll agree to differ.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2021)

Captainron said:



			We all have opinions which might be a touch unpopular. I have posted loads on here where I think one way and someone else thinks a different way. Grounds for debate really and removing the post and the poster because you disagree isn’t the way to go.

Use the ignore function if you have to
		
Click to expand...

I did use the ignore function, unfortunately I had to look at it to make sense of other posters comments.  I've got no issue with stuff that's a touch unpopular or differing opinions, or debating them; I have an issue with what appears to be a factually incorrect statement besmirching the reputation of someone recently deceased who in my opinion deserved a lot better than that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Well said, people should use the report button themselves rather than bitching or abusing other posters (which is against forum rules) on here.
		
Click to expand...

Had it still been there to report, trust me I would have done it but it appeared to have been removed, albeit still visible as it had been quoted.  No maybe I shouldn't have bitched, but as I've said, that one crossed a line and despite best efforts by using the ignore function, on this occasion I bit.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm fully aware that he's controversial which is why I've had him on ignore.  Unfortunately two comments on another thread this morning made absolutely no sense this morning until I checked the ignored content.

The holiday referred to that Captain Sir Tom Moore took was apparently allowed and was not paid for out of public funds from this country; he was invited by the Barbados Tourist Board as a guest & flown there by BA is my understanding.  I'm not aware that he broke any rules in going, but happy to be corrected on any of these points if someone knows better.  To suggest it was about as low a blow as you could deliver, and it was, in my opinion, particularly distasteful since the man had just passed and it view of what he had recently achieved.

It crossed a line for me to the extent that I considered it ban-worthy and expressed that opinion.  Orwellian; North Korean?  Yeah, maybe if that's what you think, fine, as you say you're entitled to your opinion.  Mine was that this was that far beyond the pale that it merited a period of reflection and I expressed.  We'll agree to differ.
		
Click to expand...

Levels of offense is where it gets blurry as hell. 

Personally, I wasn't that bothered about his post. I even commented on a different thread that he has at least had a holiday with his family before he passed on. You feel very differently about it we see but it's not banworthy in my eyes. 

No one has taken offense at your signature or gone on for a ban on the inference that an act of terror on parliament is the way forward.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Levels of offense is where it gets blurry as hell.

Personally, I wasn't that bothered about his post. I even commented on a different thread that he has at least had a holiday with his family before he passed on. You feel very differently about it we see but it's not banworthy in my eyes.

No one has taken offense at your signature or gone on for a ban on *the inference that an act of terror on parliament is the way forward.*

Click to expand...

It's not an inference that an act of terror is the way forward; it's an opinion on the morals of the house & its occupants.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's not an inference that an act of terror is the way forward; it's an opinion on the morals of the house & its occupants.
		
Click to expand...

Now some may see that in a different light and think something else.  Personally, I think its funny as hell. 

And that is what we have with the other poster.....

Put him back on ignore. Or keep him visual and choose not to react.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 3, 2021)

In fact, i cant be bothered.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Now some may see that in a different light and think something else.  Personally, I think its funny as hell.

And that is what we have with the other poster.....

Put him back on ignore. Or keep him visual and choose not to react.
		
Click to expand...

He never left ignore; I used the view ignored content function to make sense of two other posts.  And much as I'm trying not to react that one just went too far.  Sorry if my response offended anyone, but that particular post really offended me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Had it still been there to report, trust me I would have done it but it appeared to have been removed, albeit still visible as it had been quoted.  No maybe I shouldn't have bitched, but as I've said, that one crossed a line and despite best efforts by using the ignore function, on this occasion I bit.
		
Click to expand...

One of the offending and sick posts is still there and I have no issue with you showing your frustration and irritation, my issue is others jumping on the bandwagon and then insulting him, which makes them no better.

Some may not agree, but fragger has asked us to report comments rather than answering posts and possibly flaming the situation.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			We/They are talking about Kellfire. Post#20 on the RIP, Captain Tom thread.
		
Click to expand...

I thought so but it’s a pretty minor thing and other posts are pretty innocuous.. or maybe I just let it pass me by


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I thought so but it’s a pretty minor thing and other posts are pretty innocuous.. or maybe I just let it pass me by
		
Click to expand...

Not the time or place for it though. It’s a thread for people to show respect, his post is uncalled for and if it bothered him he could of posted it in a different thread, he’s intelligent enough to know he’d get a reaction.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			One of the offending and sick posts is still there and I have no issue with you showing your frustration and irritation, my issue is others jumping on the bandwagon and then insulting him, which makes them no better.

Some may not agree, but fragger has asked us to report comments rather than answering posts and possibly flaming the situation.
		
Click to expand...

Oh please, spare me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Not the time or place for it though. It’s a thread for people to show respect, his post is uncalled for and if it bothered him he could of posted it in a different thread, he’s intelligent enough to know he’d get a reaction.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.  @K's observation is just a view that I can agree or disagree with - even though in this case it may be based upon a mistaken understanding - but I know that as much as I might see a point as being valid, the context in which I make it is very important to how it is received.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Oh please, spare me.
		
Click to expand...

Why? You above forum rules are you?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2021)

What’s probably more than a random irritation is the fact that posters who have no issue with each other get in to a debate or disagreement or break forum rules because of the horrible post they are united against.


----------



## Piece (Feb 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wait, it does what!? Surely you can get that all back?
		
Click to expand...

Nope...company security policy


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Why? You above forum rules are you?
		
Click to expand...

Because it's not proportionate. Neither I or anyone else who has criticized and/or insulted him has made it a sport to see how far and long you can troll/flame a forum, and when someone finally reacts it goes to "well, it's just his opinion", prove us otherwise. It's like when you were a child and someone was waiving their hands right in front of your face claiming that the "air is free" until someone lost it and knocked the person out. 

Of course I'm not above the forum rules. I'll take the infraction points for it, apologise, and admit that my emotions got the best of me this time.


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you think people don’t believe they must hide their sexuality then ask yourself how many gay currently playing

Footballers
Rugby players
Golfers
Athletes
American Football players
Boxers

In fact 99% of the sports

The stigma is still there and that’s why people still hide until they retire
		
Click to expand...

I was picking up on your use of the word must. I accept that most sports people choose to, however, the stigma they are sparing themselves from only exists in the bigoted minds of a minority.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Because it's not proportionate. Neither I or anyone else who has criticized and/or insulted him has made it a sport to see how far and long you can troll/flame a forum, and when someone finally reacts it goes to "well, it's just his opinion", prove us otherwise. It's like when you were a child and someone was waiving their hands right in front of your face claiming that the "air is free" until someone lost it and knocked the person out.

Of course I'm not above the forum rules. I'll take the infraction points for it, apologise, and admit that my emotions got the best of me this time.
		
Click to expand...

If we don’t keep reporting him, whether people like that or not, he will continue to post, losing our head because of him is letting him win.

He wouldn’t get away with it in a “real life” situation as people would walk or away and not be anywhere near him.

Sadly, MikeH has his rules and no matter how upset we get, we have to play by them and be the better person, trust me, I know from experience that is impossible at times.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			I was picking up on your use of the word must. I accept that most sports people choose to, however, the stigma they are sparing themselves from only exists in the bigoted minds of a minority.
		
Click to expand...

The choice of words was theirs - it was taken straight from their website explaining why they create the games and explaining the situation for the participants

I also do believe that the minority is not as small as people think and that’s why many still don’t want to reveal their true sexuality 

But we digress and I hope the main point is that type of events are key to helping people and removing the hate and prejudice


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 3, 2021)

I am really not interested in what people's bedroom preferences are.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 3, 2021)

UPS parcel finally on the move, delayed due to Brexit according to UPS. When they going to sort this out ?? They had 4 yrs to get this done. Not excepting any arguments about delaying agreements that is irrelevant this was a known outcome, it’s just incompetence and not creating a good working relationship.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			UPS parcel finally on the move, delayed due to Brexit according to UPS. When they going to sort this out ?? They had 4 yrs to get this done. Not excepting any arguments about delaying agreements that is irrelevant this was a known outcome, it’s just incompetence and not creating a good working relationship.
		
Click to expand...

UPS have been a nightmare on any shipments we have used as a business. They’re so far behind it’s frightening


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2021)

Captainron said:



			UPS have been a nightmare on any shipments we have used as a business. They’re so far behind it’s frightening
		
Click to expand...

Nevermind we've got our sovereignty back and can make our own laws now


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 3, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Nevermind we've got our sovereignty back and can make our own laws now
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that’s so awesome 👏 , I have noticed every day and it’s made a massive difference to my locked down ground hog life 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2021)

I've just received an email...
It's from a "gadget" company..
Entitled......
Xmas gift ideas 2021...
I am lost for words...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I've just received an email...
It's from a "gadget" company..
Entitled......
Xmas gift ideas 2021...
I am lost for words...

Click to expand...

But not lost for gift ideas


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 3, 2021)

So called intelligent people who do not seem to understand the difference between offered and taken.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 3, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So called intelligent people who do not seem to understand the difference between offered and taken.
		
Click to expand...

I usually offer the “mick” as opposed to taking it ... but I may be misunderstood on many occasions


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2021)

Traminator said:



			In that case, a dictionary?
A thesaurus? 🙂
		
Click to expand...

They didn't have any dinosaurs in the reduced section....


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Nevermind we've got our sovereignty back and can make our own laws now
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 3, 2021)

The person in charge who decided the Clap for Sir Tom should be done at 6pm on a weeknight. Too many people either didn't know, care or weren't home from work.


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2021)

Wintry.
A stupid word that is just wrong .......................... end of.


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2021)

Traminator said:



			That's a fair summery...
		
Click to expand...

Surely that should be summry!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you think people don’t believe they must hide their sexuality then ask yourself how many gay currently playing

Footballers
Rugby players
Golfers
Athletes
American Football players
Boxers

In fact 99% of the sports

The stigma is still there and that’s why people still hide until they retire
		
Click to expand...

So come on then Phil how many are hiding their sexuality? 
Let’s just say in the Premier league?
Obviously for your argument you’d like to say several.
Maybe so,but maybe not.
How many have actually come out after retirement?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			So come on then Phil how many are hiding their sexuality?
Let’s just say in the Premier league?
Obviously for your argument you’d like to say several.
Maybe so,but maybe not.
How many have actually come out after retirement?
		
Click to expand...

How many will come out in their 70s, having had kids, marriages, grand kids, etc? Who knows? How many will turn out to be trans? It's a silly question, with no answer.

What would be amazing, would be the answer, none.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 3, 2021)

First post I have seen in social media asking why they cannot play golf now they have the vaccine. Totally ignorant to the thought that giving additional freedoms to those vaccinated would cause chaos to the possibke extent of civil unrest.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 3, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			How many will come out in their 70s, having had kids, marriages, grand kids, etc? Who knows? How many will turn out to be trans? It's a silly question, with no answer.

What would be amazing, would be the answer, none.
		
Click to expand...

People like to assume that there are loads of footballers that are too scared to come out.
Maybe that’s not the case 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			How many will come out in their 70s, having had kids, marriages, grand kids, etc? Who knows? How many will turn out to be trans? It's a silly question, with no answer.

What would be amazing, would be the answer, none.
		
Click to expand...

I think the last high profile to come out as gay was Hitzelberger - you are prob right , we won’t see many in our life time come out because of the stigma still attached and there will be no doubt they would be subjected to abuse. 

People always seem to act horrified that there is ever the chance that professional footballers can be gay - the percentages suggest there will be players out there hiding their sexuality and always will do - and it will be the same for many sports , and there will be many fans happy for that because they won’t have to have the “horror” of supporting a gay player for their favourite team. For some it’s still hard to support people of ethnic minorities.


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2021)

Traminator said:



			And...... How to ruin the perfect wordplay 😳

No, because "summery" describes summer conditions as "wintry" describes winter conditions.... And "summery" is "summary" spelt incorrectly on purpose for the point of the pun.

"Summry" is not a word, makes no sense and isn't funny.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your input. 
I think it's you who missd the pun.
In Slime's weird and wonderful world, Wintry is not a word.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2021)

Traminator said:



			You are wrong:

View attachment 34868


"Wierd" isn't a word though, it's "weird".
		
Click to expand...

I think it's been discussed here before - but it's a strange quirk of the English language. If summer is summery then winter should be wintery shouldn't it? Who decided to cut the 'e' in one and not the other? 

Then again autumny isn't a word, it's autumnal. And spring? Spring-like? Springy?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think it's been discussed here before - but it's a strange quirk of the English language. If summer is summery then winter should be wintery shouldn't it? Who decided to cut the 'e' in one and not the other? 

Then again autumny isn't a word, it's autumnal. *And spring? Spring-like? Springy?* 

Click to expand...

Vernal. 

That's confused you, hasn't it?


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think it's been discussed here before - but it's a strange quirk of the English language. If summer is summery then winter should be wintery shouldn't it? Who decided to cut the 'e' in one and not the other? 

Then again autumny isn't a word, it's autumnal. And spring? Spring-like? Springy? 

Click to expand...

The dictionary isn’t the be all and end all of the English language, it does reflect the language changes and introduction of new popular words. 
So if we as a society take to a word and use it all the time it could make it’s way in ..
So if you can get “springy” in as a description of the weather, good job 👏 🙂👍

What I don’t like is Microsoft defaults to an American spell checker, that is not a language and is a local bastardisation of the English language and tantamount to having a Cumbrian/brummie/ Liverpudlian spell checker ...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2021)

Yet another attempted phone scam.  Are there more and more of these, or were we just spared them because we worked in an office & never had daytime calls?

And is it worth a separate thread to keep everyone up to date on them?  I know we are all clever, & we'd never get caught, so we don't need one, do we...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Vernal. 

That's confused you, hasn't it? 

Click to expand...

Say what now? I've never heard that before. 🤨


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			The dictionary isn’t the be all and end all of the English language, it does reflect the language changes and introduction of new popular words.
So if we as a society take to a word and use it all the time it could make it’s way in ..
So if you can get “springy” in as a description of the weather, good job 👏 🙂👍

What I don’t like is Microsoft defaults to an American spell checker, that is not a language and is a local bastardisation of the English language and tantamount to having *a Cumbrian/brummie/ Liverpudlian spell checker ...*

Click to expand...

Candidate for a Pullet Surprise
by Mark Eckman and Jerrold H. Zar

I have a spelling checker,
It came with my PC.
It plane lee marks four my revue
Miss steaks aye can knot sea.
Eye ran this poem threw it,
Your sure reel glad two no.
Its vary polished in it's weigh.
My checker tolled me sew.
A checker is a bless sing,
It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
And aides me when eye rime.
Each frays come posed up on my screen
Eye trussed too bee a joule.
The checker pours o'er every word
To cheque sum spelling rule.
Bee fore a veiling checker's
Hour spelling mite decline,
And if we're lacks oar have a laps,
We wood bee maid too wine.
Butt now bee cause my spelling
Is checked with such grate flare,
Their are know fault's with in my cite,
Of nun eye am a wear.
Now spelling does knot phase me,
It does knot bring a tier.
My pay purrs awl due glad den
With wrapped word's fare as hear.
To rite with care is quite a feet
Of witch won should bee proud,
And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
Sew flaw's are knot aloud.
Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays
Such soft wear four pea seas,
And why eye brake in two averse
Buy righting want too pleas.


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2021)

Traminator said:



			You are wrong:

View attachment 34868

Click to expand...

No, you're missing the point ................. again.
As I said before, in my world the word 'wintry' is, and always will be wrong.


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2021)

Having MY random irritation scrutinised by others.
Why?
It's MY random irritation, go get your own.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think it's been discussed here before - but it's a strange quirk of the English language. If summer is summery then winter should be wintery shouldn't it? Who decided to cut the 'e' in one and not the other? 

Then again autumny isn't a word, it's autumnal. And spring? Spring-like? Springy? 

Click to expand...

Neither. It will be Springal. As in crisps and jumpers


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Vernal. 

That's confused you, hasn't it? 

Click to expand...

Surely vernal is a type of disease you catch in the front downstairs??


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2021)

hitting a frozen tyre rut at full pelt down forestry track...... scary


----------



## banjofred (Feb 4, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			hitting a frozen tyre rut at full pelt down forestry track...... scary
		
Click to expand...

I've still got an old scar/weird patch of skin on the side of my knee from doing this while living in Germany...about the mid 90's. Luckily NOT at full tilt....but frozen tire ruts. Fell once...nice scab that took a few weeks to heal.  Then when it healed I fell in close to the same area, hit the same place and ripped the same patch of skin off. Good thing I don't make money as a model.....too many scars.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2021)

Trying to do a questionnaire from Bupa ahead of a health check next week. Can't even get into it because it wants to verify my mobile number and it refuses to send me the text message. There's a number to call to sort it out and I've been on hold for 15 minutes now. Shouldn't be this bloody hard.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Feb 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think it's been discussed here before - but it's a strange quirk of the English language. If summer is summery then winter should be wintery shouldn't it? Who decided to cut the 'e' in one and not the other?
		
Click to expand...

And if someone "revolts" then revolution should be pronounced ree-vol-shun.
But if you pronounce revolution in the conventional way then revolt should be pronounced rev-oh-loo.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			And if someone "revolts" then revolution should be pronounced ree-vol-shun.
But if you pronounce revolution in the conventional way then revolt should be pronounced rev-oh-loo.
		
Click to expand...

If alcoholics are addicted to alcohol then workaholics must be addicted to workahol?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yet another attempted phone scam.  Are there more and more of these, or were we just spared them because we worked in an office & never had daytime calls?

And is it worth a separate thread to keep everyone up to date on them?  I know we are all clever, & we'd never get caught, so we don't need one, do we... 

Click to expand...

We use Sky Talk for our landline; we never use it for outgoing calls and only my mother-in-law calls us on it.  

But we got fed up with the scam and cold calls we were getting - some early in the day - so we have recently moved to Sky Pay-as-you-Go and had Sky Talk Shield activated.  

As a result only calls from my M-i-L will get straight through - all 'bot' scam calls will be screened out and for scam/cold calls our phone will only ring if the caller introduces themselves to us - and of course we can just ignore them.  Apparently most cold callers will not bother introducing themselves as they know they are wasting their time (or acting illegally by calling us).

And so two weeks since we had this set up all is delightful


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			If alcoholics are addicted to alcohol then workaholics must be addicted to workahol?
		
Click to expand...

...and of course there is sobriety and soberiety


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			If alcoholics are addicted to alcohol then workaholics must be addicted to workahol?
		
Click to expand...

The one that always winds me up is fruit and fruition (frooishun) - why not frootshun?
Should be pronounced frooit not fruit
English language was invented by a sadist


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2021)

Removals quote going up because we took so long from sale (and quote) to completion date


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 4, 2021)

Having a migraine while watching the golf on telly.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			Removals quote going up because we took so long from sale (and quote) to completion date
		
Click to expand...

And that’s your fault because......  must happen to them all of the time. I have had a date booked and cancelled 3 times and now booked again with no extra charge.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			Removals quote going up because we took so long from sale (and quote) to completion date
		
Click to expand...

Id be having strong words about that, shocking way to treat the customer.


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			And that’s your fault because......  must happen to them all of the time. I have had a date booked and cancelled 3 times and now booked again with no extra charge.
		
Click to expand...





BrianM said:



			Id be having strong words about that, shocking way to treat the customer.
		
Click to expand...


Was only a requote, weve agreed a number in the middle and them to provide more packing materials which am happy enough with to not have to go through finding someone else, just frustrating they feel that they can even do so (it was within their terms in fairness)


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 4, 2021)

Applying for jobs. Constantly getting turned down by Tesco, for a role I'm already doing. Latest application is in for a role with the NHS for a role that I've done for 20+ years. Who thinks I'll get this one? 

Not me. I'm convinced that it's an age thing.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Applying for jobs. Constantly getting turned down by Tesco, for a role I'm already doing. Latest application is in for a role with the NHS for a role that I've done for 20+ years. Who thinks I'll get this one?

Not me. I'm convinced that it's an age thing.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you don't use your forum name and avatar


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 4, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Applying for jobs. Constantly getting turned down by Tesco, for a role I'm already doing. Latest application is in for a role with the NHS for a role that I've done for 20+ years. Who thinks I'll get this one?

Not me. I'm convinced that it's an age thing.
		
Click to expand...

Buyers market at the moment and I'm sure many are a case of who you know and possibly already filled but going through the motions of advertising it.

Keep going and don't give up.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2021)

The questioning and disrespect (imo) being shown to Captain, Sir, Tom so soon after his death.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 4, 2021)

Using a knife to slice up some cardboard to take to the skip at work. Got a bit enthusiastic, and cut a big slice out of my thumb. Stupid idiot. It'll be fine, but it's flipping inconvenient, throbbing, and messy. I'd like to think I will learn something, but I have done it before.


----------



## banjofred (Feb 4, 2021)

People imagining insults....where none were given.....


----------



## banjofred (Feb 4, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Using a knife to slice up some cardboard to take to the skip at work. Got a bit enthusiastic, and cut a big slice out of my thumb. Stupid idiot. It'll be fine, but it's flipping inconvenient, throbbing, and messy. I'd like to think I will learn something, but I have done it before.
		
Click to expand...

It's been a long time since I've had a bad cut......I guess I shouldn't say that out loud......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2021)

Absolutely disgraceful that NHS staff are being threatened over this assuming the protocols were followed;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-55936490


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Absolutely disgraceful that NHS staff are being threatened over this assuming the protocols were followed;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-55936490

Click to expand...

I guess some people would rather the vaccines go to waste but they’ll probably moan about that too


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2021)

Having about 2 hours sleep


----------



## Imurg (Feb 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			Having about 2 hours sleep
		
Click to expand...

Had a quality nights sleep last night..managed 4 1/2....feeling good...until about 11.30


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 5, 2021)

BBC Breakfast again, it's a daily thing now, harassing guests on the show and asking the most ridiculous questions, just shut up Charlie you're making yourself sound stupid 🤨


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 5, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Using a knife to slice up some cardboard to take to the skip at work. Got a bit enthusiastic, and cut a big slice out of my thumb. Stupid idiot. It'll be fine, but it's flipping inconvenient, throbbing, and messy. I'd like to think I will learn something, but I have done it before.
		
Click to expand...

classic. How many people do this? Working away thinking to themselves, this could hurt if i slip, (whilst using the wrong tool for the job), and then the screwdriver makes a hole in their hand.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 5, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			classic. How many people do this? Working away thinking to themselves, this could hurt if i slip, (whilst using the wrong tool for the job), and then the screwdriver makes a hole in their hand.
		
Click to expand...

My old mentor taught me...
Never cut towards your thumb, always cut towards your chum 😅


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 5, 2021)

Blunderers.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 5, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Applying for jobs. Constantly getting turned down by Tesco, for a role I'm already doing. Latest application is in for a role with the NHS for a role that I've done for 20+ years. Who thinks I'll get this one?

Not me. I'm convinced that it's an age thing.
		
Click to expand...

Tesco must have weird policies. My wife was after part-time work a few years back and she applied. Failed the aptitude test (or whatever it was). They are after people with no common sense or ability to independently think for them selves and show initiative. So, if you can show your are that, you are a shoe in!

We sent the test around a group of our friends, none of us passed the criteria for even taking the application any further!


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Sustainability- the new buzz word, but it’s taken as a fashion topic and PR story.
The main offenders are large industry. Especially the tech giants who use software and batteries- one drives in redundancy and the other generates environmental damage. 
The other stat that keeps being raised, we use our car 4% of the time and it then sits still. But what journeys do we do that make up that 4%? My bet is a huge proportion of going to a workplace ... so who is driving in the environmental damage? Definitely not sustainable!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Tesco must have weird policies. My wife was after part-time work a few years back and she applied. Failed the aptitude test (or whatever it was). They are after people with no common sense or ability to independently think for them selves and show initiative. So, if you can show your are the opposite of that, you are a shoe in!

We sent the test around a group of our friends, none of us passed the criteria for even taking the application any further!
		
Click to expand...

That does explain some of the staff I've encountered at my local Tesco Express.


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2021)

The Nationwide Building Society advert currently running on TV.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			BBC Breakfast again, it's a daily thing now, harassing guests on the show and asking the most ridiculous questions, just shut up Charlie you're making yourself sound stupid 🤨
		
Click to expand...

There have been a couple this week who have bitten back - shame more of them don't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			BBC Breakfast again, it's a daily thing now, harassing guests on the show and asking the most ridiculous questions, just shut up Charlie you're making yourself sound stupid 🤨
		
Click to expand...

Only ever seen You Tube clips from Twitter etc but have seen what the ITV version is like - surely Dan Walker can’t be worse than that ?


----------



## Neilds (Feb 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That does explain some of the staff I've encountered at my local Tesco Express.
		
Click to expand...

Always made me laugh when colleagues in the RAF. Used to say, when leaving the Service, ‘I’ll be happy stacking shelf’s in the local supermarket’. They were usually 40 year olds who were used to running a  section or team and they reckoned they would be happy for a spotty 21 year old with a managers badge having a go at them for not lining up the labels on the tins. I don’t think so😀


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only ever seen You Tube clips from Twitter etc but have seen what the ITV version is like - surely Dan Walker can’t be worse than that ?
		
Click to expand...

I normally like Dan and Charlie - think it's when they have Naga next to them it all goes wrong. I think it was Birmingham Mayor they had on earlier in the week and he bit back at Dan "the media are always fishing for that angle" and Dan was outraged! Today Charlie got an earful for asking a question and not waiting for the answer "hang on...you teed me up with that question"...I wish more "guests" would just bite back when justified. I did think Matt Hancock was a bit more abrupt too this week so maybe they're all on the turn.


----------



## drdel (Feb 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Tesco must have weird policies. My wife was after part-time work a few years back and she applied. Failed the aptitude test (or whatever it was). They are after people with no common sense or ability to independently think for them selves and show initiative. So, if you can show your are that, you are a shoe in!

We sent the test around a group of our friends, none of us passed the criteria for even taking the application any further!
		
Click to expand...

The ever expanding role of HR. More criteria = more HR = more HR= less clearing the hurdles and no individuals.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only ever seen You Tube clips from Twitter etc but have seen what the ITV version is like - surely Dan Walker can’t be worse than that ?
		
Click to expand...

I think Amanda has nailed it perfectly 👍


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 6, 2021)

Cannot seem to just return the flat keys back to Sweden ... just ridiculous


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Cannot seem to just return the flat keys back to Sweden ... just ridiculous
		
Click to expand...

Keypads are definitely the future. Removes all of this type of hassle.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Keypads are definitely the future. Removes all of this type of hassle.
		
Click to expand...

Would not have been an issue pre jan 2021


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 6, 2021)

UPS

Got to be up there as one the worst ..

Your parcel is delayed due to brexit (before they even picked it up lol)

It's going 50 miles down the road well round the M25

If they had blamed covid least it would make sense drivers self isolating


----------



## Dando (Feb 6, 2021)

Mrs d’s car has had a flat tyre all week. Guess when she wants to get it fixed and guess who has to go with her?


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			Mrs d’s car has had a flat tyre all week. Guess when she wants to get it fixed and guess who has to go with her?
		
Click to expand...

I think I heard on the radio that Kwik Fit, I'm pretty sure it was them, are repairing punctures FOC during Covid.
Maybe just for key workers, I wasn't listening properly.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 6, 2021)

People moaning about home schooling their kids.
Ok it’s not ideal,but what is at the minute 🤷‍♂️


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 6, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			People moaning about home schooling their kids.
Ok it’s not ideal,but what is at the minute 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

It’s an issue because the work loads vary, the kids behave differently to teachers and they also can socialise at schools.... it is a challenge and it’s not ideal . The solution is to get the teachers vaccinated and the kids back but even saying that we are still risking an infection spike. 
So yeah the whinging is justified and we need to accept it.


----------



## Pants (Feb 6, 2021)

Slime said:



			I think I heard on the radio that Kwik Fit, I'm pretty sure it was them, are repairing punctures FOC during Covid.
		
Click to expand...

They will often find a reason though why they can't repair it and try to sell you a new tyre - nail too near side wall, damage to wall, etc.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 6, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			It’s an issue because the work loads vary, the kids behave differently to teachers and they also can socialise at schools.... it is a challenge and it’s not ideal . The solution is to get the teachers vaccinated and the kids back but even saying that we are still risking an infection spike.
So yeah the whinging is justified and we need to accept it.
		
Click to expand...

It’s MY random irritation 🙄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2021)

Paying £243 to tax two vehicles that are little more than ornaments at the moment, but not quite ornamental enough to SORN.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Paying £243 to tax two vehicles that are little more than ornaments at the moment, but not quite ornamental enough to SORN.
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse, could be £465 to tax one. Which mainly sits on the drive, admittedly looking pretty.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 6, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Could be worse, could be £465 to tax one. Which mainly sits on the drive, admittedly looking pretty.
		
Click to expand...

I'd forgotten all about taxing cars.....


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2021)

Pants said:



			They will often find a reason though why they can't repair it and try to sell you a new tyre - nail too near side wall, damage to wall, etc.
		
Click to expand...

These are pretty valid reasons though. Not sure what your issue is. If the tyre can't be repaired, then it can't.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 6, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			These are pretty valid reasons though. Not sure what your issue is. If the tyre can't be repaired, then it can't.
		
Click to expand...

I think his point is that Kwik-fit will condemn a tyre that is perfectly repairable? I’ve had K-F repair a puncture then try to tell me that my discs were dangerously worn. I said leave them as the car was going into Volvo for a major service the week after. They never mentioned the wear. I kept the car 2 more years, serviced by Volvo and it was never mentioned.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I think his point is that Kwik-fit will condemn a tyre that is perfectly repairable? I’ve had K-F repair a puncture then try to tell me that my discs were dangerously worn. I said leave them as the car was going into Volvo for a major service the week after. They never mentioned the wear. I kept the car 2 more years, serviced by Volvo and it was never mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

I have never had any issues with Kwik Fit. I don't use them from choice, but they have always been honest.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 6, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			It’s MY random irritation 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Nice.


----------



## Pants (Feb 6, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I think his point is that Kwik-fit will condemn a tyre that is perfectly repairable? I’ve had K-F repair a puncture then try to tell me that my discs were dangerously worn. I said leave them as the car was going into Volvo for a major service the week after. They never mentioned the wear. I kept the car 2 more years, serviced by Volvo and it was never mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^

Only from my experience Mr Mog, and some anecdotal evidence from others.  Hey Ho.  Glad that you have had good experiences with them


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 6, 2021)

Pants said:



			^^^^^^

Only from my experience Mr Mog, and some anecdotal evidence from others.  Hey Ho.  Glad that you have had good experiences with them 

Click to expand...

Maybe he thought his car kept needing new Tyres and pads 🤣


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 6, 2021)

Fake crowd noise on ITV rugby, it's Tinitus on speed 🤔😠😠


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Fake crowd noise on ITV rugby, it's Tinitus on speed 🤔😠😠
		
Click to expand...

Fake noise being drown out by a snoring cat.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 6, 2021)

Kylie Minogue getting engaged.    Damn, thought I was in there.


----------



## Pants (Feb 6, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Fake crowd noise on ITV rugby, it's Tinitus on speed 🤔😠😠
		
Click to expand...

Why do you need the PA droning on in the background when there's no public to be announced to??


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 6, 2021)

Pants said:



			Why do you need the PA droning on in the background when there's no public to be announced to??
		
Click to expand...

Gave up and went over to 5 live extra


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 6, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Kylie Minogue getting engaged.    Damn, thought I was in there.
		
Click to expand...

you should be so lucky, lucky, lucky.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm funnier than 90% of most comedians on TV.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2021)

I've remembered why I didn't watch much TV until the golf restarted and now the Rugby too......
Jeez, will someone go to Advert College and learn how to make one that doesn't instantly turn me off from ever using the product...
They are dire beyond belief


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2021)

"Perf with Surf".........
🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2021)

The absolute farce that is VAR.  The sooner that it is binned the better.


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I'm funnier than 90% of most comedians on TV.
		
Click to expand...

You reckon?


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2021)

David De Gea.


----------



## Piece (Feb 7, 2021)

Losing some trim from the front of my car 🤔


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			"Perf with Surf".........
🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

she’s only “famous” due to her old man


----------



## JamesR (Feb 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			she’s only “famous” due to her old man
		
Click to expand...

Who he, and therefore, who she?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Who he, and therefore, who she?
		
Click to expand...

Like you, I'm blissfully unaware...Long may that state remain


----------



## Neilds (Feb 7, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Who he, and therefore, who she?
		
Click to expand...

Dani Dyer, daughter of Danny Dyer.  She is a ‘star’ from Love Island, apparently.


PS - I had to google this, I did not know it , honest!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Dani Dyer, daughter of Danny Dyer.  She is a ‘star’ from Love Island, apparently.


PS - I had to google this, I did not know it , honest!
		
Click to expand...

That's ruined my day.....


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2021)

I don't care who she is, she does my head in. The closest I've ever come to putting a brick through the telly. Almost as close as either Jeremy Kyle or Noel Edmonds.
😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## Piece (Feb 7, 2021)

Piers Morgan’s Life Stories, the new series. One guest is Gemma Collins 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣. Life story?!? It will be a two minute show.

Oh and Piers Morgan himself. Another RI.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2021)

a red squirrel running right in front of the car coming into Nairn this morning on my way to play


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Dani Dyer, daughter of Danny Dyer.  She is a ‘star’ from Love Island, apparently.


PS - I had to google this, I did not know it , honest!
		
Click to expand...

Should that not be Danny Dire?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 7, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Should that not be Danny Dire? 

Click to expand...

I really don't understand why we have a fascination in this country of turning absolutely talentless nobodies into 'celebrities' 🙄


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 7, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			a red squirrel running right in front of the car coming into Nairn this morning on my way to play

Click to expand...

that is sad, beautiful little animals.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 7, 2021)

Samsung latest Android update 

Did it this morning

So now finger print is a bit off as the scanner has changed 

And the layout in the folders has slimed down to 3 apps across from 4. Sounds silly but when you know exactly where an app was and now your opening something else as that app has moved


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2021)

Gary Neville and Roy Keane


----------



## chellie (Feb 7, 2021)

Arnold Clark's REAL sale. Are they normally pretend.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 7, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I really don't understand why we have a fascination in this country of turning absolutely talentless nobodies into 'celebrities' 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Any show supposedly made up of celebrities seem to be stocked with “reality show” nobodies.
Is anybody famous for achieving something now, or are they all media whores?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 7, 2021)

Witnessing a chap on the golf club with three gun dogs and sporting *shooting toff attire* let them foul adding to the already copius amounts of doo doo that is now present as more stray from the footpath on to the course.
This happened while talking to another chap what to do with the smashed glass that appeared at the footpath entrance in the two hours since I passed through. 

Photo of his *crappy* *T5* and number plate sent to land owner as pals WhatsApp group seem to remember it back in the day. 

*random irritations in bold.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 7, 2021)

Watching the Musical theatre celebration program, it’s very good

But when was the pronunciation of “gravity”changed to “ gravady “

Grrr


----------



## Junior (Feb 8, 2021)

Weather forecasts......why do they not just say "the weather is unpredictable, and whist its a forecast, we really don't know".  We were supposed to be buried in snow this morning.    None, nada, zip.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2021)

Junior said:



			Weather forecasts......why do they not just say "the weather is unpredictable, and whist its a forecast, we really don't know".  We were supposed to be buried in snow this morning.    None, nada, zip.
		
Click to expand...

According to all the forecasts and precipitation radars it's supposed to be a foot deep outside...we have the merest ( and i mean the merest) of
dustings


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2021)

the pervert in tesco who put chocolate salted caramel in hot cross buns


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			a red squirrel running right in front of the car coming into Nairn this morning on my way to play

Click to expand...

A couple of weeks ago the first red squirrel spotted in our village for nearly 10 years.
When we moved here 23 years ago they were quite common.

We never see any pheasants in the fields these days, the estates are obviously not stocking with shooting discouraged.
Quite a few pheasant pluckers probably out of work.


----------



## Neilds (Feb 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			According to all the forecasts and precipitation radars it's supposed to be a foot deep outside...we have the merest ( and i mean the merest) of
dustings
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they should have spent more on their supercomputer a few years ago! £90 million seems to ring a bell🤔


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 8, 2021)

People who don't like the NFL having to tell everyone every 5 minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 8, 2021)

The very serious injuries sustained by a member of the Patterdale MRT whilst involved in a call out to  assist two clowns from Liverpool and Leicester at the weekend.

200 quid fine for their incredible stupidity  leading to life changing injuries for a volunteer.

Thanks lads......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 8, 2021)

saving_par said:



			The very serious injuries sustained by a member of the Patterdale MRT whilst involved in a call out to assist two clowns from Liverpool and Leicester at the weekend.

200 quid fine for their incredible stupidity  leading to life changing injuries for a volunteer.

Thanks lads......
		
Click to expand...

I read that they were out camping, scary stuff and just irresponsible.

The penalties need to be way harsher than £200.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I read that they were out camping, scary stuff and just irresponsible.

The penalties need to be way harsher than £200.
		
Click to expand...

Their guilt should weigh heavier and for longer than any penalty that might be imposed.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Their guilt should weigh heavier and for longer than any penalty that might be imposed.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't have any guilt about making the trip in the 1st place so I doubt it unfortunately.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 8, 2021)

Going to the tank to find the windscreen iced over on the inside and a musty smell

Turns out there is a leak somewhere ... The driver's side passenger footwell is soaking 

Wonder how long it's been like that


----------



## Rooter (Feb 8, 2021)

A couple today, Influencers, youtubers etc. And not just them, the people who follow them, as without following them, they would have to get a real job. My kids now aspire to be YouTubers or instgrammers as that's what's in their face. Grrr, I am trying to get them to aspire to be engineers, designers, thinkers!

Scalpers. This is where people (these days, computer systems that can react 10 x faster than humans) in buying the stock of much wanted items, usually stuff kids want, so then the pressure comes on the parents to pay the inflated "Ransom" price. So again, cause and effect, if people didn't pay the inflated prices, the practice wouldn't happen, the system would just work.

That'll do for now. Blood pressure rising.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 8, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Going to the tank to find the windscreen iced over on the inside and a musty smell

Turns out there is a leak somewhere ... The driver's side passenger footwell is soaking

Wonder how long it's been like that
		
Click to expand...


Open the bonnet and check the drain plugs. My money is they are full of leaves and crud, therefore blocked and its rain water getting in through the bulkhead. A VW Below, but most cars are similar.


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Open the bonnet and check the drain plugs. My money is they are full of leaves and crud, therefore blocked and its rain water getting in through the bulkhead. A VW Below, but most cars are similar.
View attachment 34937

Click to expand...


which influencers youtube did you learn that from


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 8, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Open the bonnet and check the drain plugs. My money is they are full of leaves and crud, therefore blocked and its rain water getting in through the bulkhead. A VW Below, but most cars are similar.
View attachment 34937

Click to expand...

Thanks I'll cheek out, it's a seat so same car
	


That part is pretty wet and under the air con vent just down a bit 




Must have dripped down with the snow because the floor is soaking under just that vent


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2021)

According to the weather apps, the next time the temperature around here is going to feel above 0° is this time next week.....
Deep joy


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 8, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Thanks I'll cheek out, it's a seat so same car
	View attachment 34938


That part is pretty wet and under the air con vent just down a bit

View attachment 34939


Must have dripped down with the snow because the floor is soaking under just that vent
		
Click to expand...

If that's the headliner that's wet it won't be the engine bay drains that are the problem. 

Could be that there are similar drain plugs along the roof line trim. Worst case scenraio is that there is a gap in the roof skin where the vent is. 

But probable that you have a blocked "gutter" and it's diverting water in to the vent area when it shouldn't.


----------



## IainP (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 8, 2021)

IainP said:



View attachment 34940

Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Their guilt should weigh heavier and for longer than any penalty that might be imposed.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly it won't;  if they gave actually gave a  they would never have been there in the first place.  My experience is that type will see it as the injured party's fault for being stupid enough to volunteer for the work.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2021)

The morons responsible for this;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/55981926

However bad the decisions were, there is not, and never will be, any justification for threats of that nature.


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2021)

Offering more than the monthly rent a landlord was requesting and still not getting the property 😢😢😢


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 8, 2021)

Yesterday and today

Two emails where the headers gave out the result of the golf tournaments before I had chance to watch the final rounds.

That was two unsubscribe requests put in.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 8, 2021)

The fuss being made by the BBC News over winter weather. 

"It's going to be cold in February," who would've thought it!!


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I've remembered why I didn't watch much TV until the golf restarted and now the Rugby too......
Jeez, will someone go to Advert College and learn how to make one that doesn't instantly turn me off from ever using the product...
They are dire beyond belief
		
Click to expand...

 I do like to follow the advice in the Aerial one

"Keep away from children"


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The morons responsible for this;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/55981926

However bad the decisions were, there is not, and never will be, any justification for threats of that nature.
		
Click to expand...


There are some throbbers on Twitter trying to justify the death threats


----------



## chellie (Feb 8, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I do like to follow the advice in the Aerial one

"Keep away from children"
		
Click to expand...

Is that for the liquid pods? If so that is because some small children have bitten into or swallowed them.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2021)

New bathroom fitters started today. For whatever reason they've put hosepipes on the radiators to drain, going to outside. I work in a conservatory which is cold anyway, now I work in a conservatory with the door open when it's -1°c outside.   On the plus side, I'm getting some use out of two items of winter golf clothing I've bought lately.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			New bathroom fitters started today. For whatever reason they've put hosepipes on the radiators to drain, going to outside. I work in a conservatory which is cold anyway, now I work in a conservatory with the door open when it's -1°c outside.   On the plus side, I'm getting some use out of two items of winter golf clothing I've bought lately.
		
Click to expand...

Shirley it only takes 15 minutes to drain the system?....   Tell them like my dad used to tell me. “I’m not paying to heat the bloody street”


----------



## Rooter (Feb 8, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Thanks I'll cheek out, it's a seat so same car
That part is pretty wet and under the air con vent just down a bit
Must have dripped down with the snow because the floor is soaking under just that vent
		
Click to expand...

Sorry paul, made a massive assumption. If roof lining is wet, then its gonna be door or roof seals, possible do you have roof bars (or at least the holes for them) does it have a sunroof??

Once you sort it, get the pound shop, they do these dehumidifier pots, you get like 6 for 2 quid, chuck a load of them in car for a few days! (That or old news papers)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			The fuss being made by the BBC News over winter weather.

"It's going to be cold in February," who would've thought it!!
		
Click to expand...


That was only the third story though after the Pope declaring himself Catholic and the need for bears to have toilet paper in the woods.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2021)

It's February; it snows in February; it's snowing; it'll stop; it'll melt, and we'll all be just fine.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2021)

Waiting all day to exchange contracts.   If I was a smoker, I would have done 60+ today.  Constantly checking e-mail and phone.   Should be tomorrow. 
If not, I'll be like the guy in Airplane, "Looks like I picked the wrong week to give up sniffing glue"


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 8, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Sorry paul, made a massive assumption. If roof lining is wet, then its gonna be door or roof seals, possible do you have roof bars (or at least the holes for them) does it have a sunroof??

Once you sort it, get the pound shop, they do these dehumidifier pots, you get like 6 for 2 quid, chuck a load of them in car for a few days! (That or old news papers)
		
Click to expand...

Sunroof yes and roof bars 

Prob had a leak for ages and never known as rain washes away but snow sits there ..

Going to have to clear the roof I reckon lol


----------



## Slime (Feb 8, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



*Sunroof yes and roof bars*

Prob had a leak for ages and never known as rain washes away but snow sits there ..

Going to have to clear the roof I reckon lol
		
Click to expand...

.................. or possibly if you have a roof aerial?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 8, 2021)

Slime said:



			.................. or possibly if you have a roof aerial?
		
Click to expand...

Its a shark fin one which is in the middle a row of seats behind this leak


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 8, 2021)

chellie said:



			Is that for the liquid pods? If so that is because some small children have bitten into or swallowed them.
		
Click to expand...

 I am more commenting on the way the ad presents.

It does not say "keep pods away from children" or keep "children away from pods" 

it just says 

"keep away from children"

Yes it is somewhat obvious but I still find it amusing.


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2021)

Seat 3 taking -5k on the chase  (yes im on +1 and paused a bit)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			Seat 3 taking -5k on the chase  (yes im on +1 and paused a bit)
		
Click to expand...

Always watch off the planner & wind through the ads.  And yes, she was irritating.  Do we need a Chase thread?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2021)

Yes, there should be a chase thread, as some of us find it randomly irritating it's on here.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 9, 2021)

Watching Adrian Dunbar's series on Coastal Ireland getting randomly irritated I never made it across the water for a visit... And, sadly, probably won't now be in a position to do so...


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 9, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Watching Adrian Dunbar's series on Coastal Ireland getting randomly irritated I never made it across the water for a visit... And, sadly, probably won't now be in a position to do so...
		
Click to expand...

Watched a bit of that last night. Very good TV.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2021)

Dog owners who can’t work an extendable dog lead! Again, and those who bag their dogs  and chuck the bag anywhere but a bin


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Their guilt should weigh heavier and for longer than any penalty that might be imposed.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the word is should. 
Maybe they will, maybe they won't. Don't make the mistake of thinking that remorse is something that all people have.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 9, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Dog owners who can’t work an extendable dog lead! Again, and those who bag their dogs  and chuck the bag anywhere but a bin

Click to expand...

Extendable leads are just dangerous. We do bag our dogs poo and will often leave the bag at the side of the field/ditch/track to collect on the way home so sometimes if you see them they are for collection later...not if they're half way up a tree though!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Extendable leads are just dangerous. We do bag our dogs poo and will often leave the bag at the side of the field/ditch/track to collect on the way home so sometimes if you see them they are for collection later...not if they're half way up a tree though!
		
Click to expand...

It’s a minority, but these today were in the middle of a path, the extendable leads are those letting their dogs take over the path, them at one side the dog on the other, the poor dog nearly got squashed by a pram! Why they can’t pull them close when near people is beyond me.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 9, 2021)

Talk Radio reporting that Mike Tindall claiming fur!ouch even though he's worth 15 m 😠


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 9, 2021)

Awe Naw........my Mrs has discovered LBC.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2021)

My company (a Global IT Corporate) has just initiated Step 3 of a 3 Step Company Transformation.  We've all got 'the presentation pack' that defines the global reorganisation and that part of it in which I now sit.

Handily a Glossary of Acronyms has been provided to help me read the pack...it lists 132 acronyms 

I'm wondering what those who put the pack together thought when they had completed compiling the list...truth is that without it the pack would - for me at least - have been in large part quite incomprehensible.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Awe Naw........my Mrs has discovered LBC.
		
Click to expand...

Ah the joys of JO'B telling us the facts of life...not everyone likes his bluntness.

Actually I think she'll enjoy Shelagh Fogerty - certainly my Mrs likes her and the sensitive way that she covers many difficult subjects - social care and care for the elderly and mental health issues being her passions.  She was having a day off yesterday (maybe this week) but Tom Swarbrick is a good stand-in.  And then another refugee from the BBC - Eddie Mair - before the ever decent and sensible Iain Dale.

I'll add in the spirit of this thread.  Many on here find James O'Brien VERY irritating


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My company (a Global IT Corporate) has just initiated Step 3 of a 3 Step Company Transformation.  We've all got 'the presentation pack' that defines the global reorganisation and that part of it in which I now sit.

Handily a Glossary of Acronyms has been provided to help me read the pack...it lists 132 acronyms 

I'm wondering what those who put the pack together thought when they had completed compiling the list...truth is that without it the pack would - for me at least - have been in large part quite incomprehensible.
		
Click to expand...

If you can't understand it, let's hope the company have provided a Fast Action Response Team to assist you...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you can't understand it, let's hope the company have provided a Fast Action Response Team to assist you... 

Click to expand...

we have many such teams...indeed we have just moved to another sort of team for our Unified Comms...which is good as previously we had three...we weren't very unified.

But in same vein as your acronym - back in early 1980s Paisley College of Technology (which I went to) thought of changing it's name and one option was Paisley Institute of Science and Technology...


----------



## GB72 (Feb 9, 2021)

Companies who really do the stupidest things. Ordered a present for my wife as a surprise (before anyone gets any ideas, it was a pair of shoes that she has wanted for ages) and as it was a surprise, I checked that it would be in a normal box when posted as my wife is at home and gets the post every day. Yes, assured that this would be the case etc. Arrives today packaged as said with a whopping great returns sticker on the front detailing the name of the company and what they sell. Surprise ruined. 

Reminded me of many years ago when Ipods were the new thing and I ordered an engraved one for my wife for her birthday. Again, apple assured me that it would not be in apple packaging and that was correct. The problem was that the courier handed the box to my wife and said that all he had been doing all day was delivering Ipods.


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2021)

How hard it is to rent a property!!!!!

26 days until homeless


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2021)

People who think its a competition to see how much snow they can leave on their windscreens while driving


----------



## chrisd (Feb 9, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you can't understand it, let's hope the company have provided a Fast Action Response Team to assist you... 

Click to expand...

And that they give him the Super High Intensive Training most big businesses dish out!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 9, 2021)

The incident leading to the Patterdale MRT team member getting seriously injured just gets worse...

What a complete and utter pair of muppets 

https://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/...led-mans-serious-injuries-regrets-everything/


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 9, 2021)

Traffic Wardens. 

Royal Free Hospital has no car park, the unofficial car park is the East Heath car park run by the City of London. Today because of snow it was closed and that brought out the Camden council traffic wardens in their droves! They were like sharks smelling blood in the water slapping tickets on cars left right and centre.

Yes I did get one! 😡


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 10, 2021)

Herself being unable to find any blood oranges... Seeems the season is over already ...


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 10, 2021)

Being sent out to work in a vehicle completely unsuited to the job. Got back 90 minutes late. Stressed to the eyeballs! Word were had!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 10, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Sorry paul, made a massive assumption. If roof lining is wet, then its gonna be door or roof seals, possible do you have roof bars (or at least the holes for them) does it have a sunroof??

Once you sort it, get the pound shop, they do these dehumidifier pots, you get like 6 for 2 quid, chuck a load of them in car for a few days! (That or old news papers)
		
Click to expand...

I took the car to work yest instead the Corsa to give it a run (hasn't been used properly since Corsa arrived) so now the snow is clear it doesn't appear to be getting any wetter .. 

I've put cat litter in some tights and throw 4 legs of it round the car to keep moisture down 

Got one them dehumidifier bags coming for the dash board 

Hair dried the footwell that was wet so it's much drier (after 2 days of towels being down) it's pretty dry now but still slightly damp 

Need to give it a run once a fortnight ATM I think until lockdowns over , maybe once every 3 days at work every other week


----------



## Slab (Feb 10, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Being sent out to work in a vehicle completely unsuited to the job. Got back 90 minutes late. Stressed to the eyeballs! Word were had!
		
Click to expand...

If Joe McClaine taught us anything its that the vehicle don't matter



Spoiler: Show


----------



## Rooter (Feb 10, 2021)

Pompous pricks on the local council.

This article, basic premise, someone wants to build new flats, council are concerned its next to a homeless charity shelter, so wont be 'nice'. Not, how can we help the people that have to use the service..

https://www.newburytoday.co.uk/news...evelopment-next-to-two-saints-in-newbury.html


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 10, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Sunroof yes and roof bars

Prob had a leak for ages and never known as rain washes away but snow sits there ..

Going to have to clear the roof I reckon lol
		
Click to expand...

Get the sunroof checked, as it may well be that the sealant around it may have broken down - I had a similar situation in a previous car


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 10, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Herself being unable to find any blood oranges... Seeems the season is over already ...
		
Click to expand...

And there's been no taramasalata in the shops for weeks?  (At least not in those few we venture to...)


----------



## mikevet (Feb 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			People who think its a competition to see how much snow they can leave on their windscreens while driving
		
Click to expand...

... or they clear the windows (just) but leave snow all over their lights/indicator clusters


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2021)

Line manager being an idiot and ruining my online appraisal form with BS comments..


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Line manager being an idiot and ruining my online appraisal form with BS comments..
		
Click to expand...

Spends too much time on forums when working? 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Spends too much time on forums when working? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

There's no possible way he can know that 😝


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			There's no possible way he can know that 😝
		
Click to expand...

We have had quite a few new members recently......


----------



## IainP (Feb 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			There's no possible way he can know that 😝
		
Click to expand...

Are suggesting Orikoru is not your real name?
Damn, you just don't know what you can trust these days 😉😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 10, 2021)

IainP said:



			Are suggesting Orikoru is not your real name?
Damn, you just don't know what you can trust these days 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

Are you telling me all these years I haven't been talking to Matt berry? Ffs


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 10, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			The fuss being made by the BBC News over winter weather.

"It's going to be cold in February," who would've thought it!!
		
Click to expand...

Not much made of the fact it's been showing in Scotland on and off throughout January. It's just news now it's happened South of the Border.


----------



## Crow (Feb 10, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Not much made of the fact it's been showing in Scotland on and off throughout January. It's just news now it's happened South of the Border.
		
Click to expand...

Scotland... where's that?


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 10, 2021)

Crow said:



			Scotland... where's that? 






Click to expand...

One of the Northern colonies


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Life goes on


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Crow said:



			Scotland... where's that? 






Click to expand...

As the Crow flies ?


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 10, 2021)

New kettle. Keep trying to switch it on with a button that's not there.


----------



## Pants (Feb 10, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			New kettle. Keep trying to switch it on with a button that's not there.
		
Click to expand...

Is that one of those eco friendly ones that doesn't use any leccie?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2021)

had to take Rupert  to the vets this morning, car frozen solid, doors wouldn't open, even after warm water pored on. it was -12 overnight and was still -9 at 9.30.

in the end i had to climb in through the boot and have the car running for half an hour before i could get in through the drivers door.

Perth had -19 glad i'm not Clive today


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 11, 2021)

All of the West of Scotland on wildfire warning as the rest of the UK is under snow.
Wildfire warning as firefighters tackle Benbecula blaze - BBC News


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I believe "ignoring previous ADVICE" comes at a cost on here 😜😅

WD40 and antifreeze in advance.
		
Click to expand...

i'll give myself a 3 infractions points
Tried WD, i don't have any anti freeze


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I believe "ignoring previous ADVICE" comes at a cost on here 😜😅

WD40 and antifreeze in advance.
		
Click to expand...

I thought some said it was talcum powder...


----------



## drdel (Feb 11, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i'll give myself a 3 infractions points
Tried WD, i don't have any anti freeze
		
Click to expand...

Vaseline smeared seaĺs


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2021)

drdel said:



			Vaseline smeared seaĺs
		
Click to expand...

That sounds so wrong....


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2021)

drdel said:



			Vaseline smeared seaĺs
		
Click to expand...

i don't think its the seals its the actual locking/ door mech, even if the door opens they won't close again.

due for service this month so might get it looked into


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			No idea, but a good squirt the night before around any bit of the door that moves generally works.
Can't believe a southerner is giving a Scotsman cold-weather advice 🤪😉
		
Click to expand...

TBH we havn't had any bad weather in Inverness like this in 10 years, so its not been an issue. the last we we had these temps was 2010, main diff though is we had a load of tree's and bushes close to the side of the house, one being a 150ft high pine that gave a lot of shelter to where i park. before i had those cut down i didn't even have to scrape the windscreen. i don't think its the seals as sucj i think its that locking mech in the door thats freezing


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I thought some said it was talcum powder... 

Click to expand...

That works on the rubber door seals


----------



## theoneandonly (Feb 11, 2021)

You boys need to trade up and get a car you can remotely warm up before you even think about leaving the house!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 11, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			You boys need to trade up and get a car you can remotely warm up before you even think about leaving the house!!
		
Click to expand...

It has been a great feature especially this week

Last night the cars at work were freezing over

Colleague left at 20:20.. when I left at 20:30 she was still heating up the car to demist

I just got in mine and drove away lol clear as day


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			It has been a great feature especially this week

Last night the cars at work were freezing over

Colleague left at 20:20.. when I left at 20:30 she was still heating up the car to demist

I just got in mine and drove away lol clear as day
		
Click to expand...

what car have you got?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 11, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			what car have you got?
		
Click to expand...

Just a Corsa e , it is making work life a lot easier especially in this weather and my fuel savings are ridiculous think I've spent £11 all week including £7 running the big car to work because it hasnt moved for 3 weeks lol


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			It has been a great feature especially this week

Last night the cars at work were freezing over

Colleague left at 20:20.. when I left at 20:30 she was still heating up the car to demist

I just got in mine and drove away lol clear as day
		
Click to expand...

I hope Greta doesn't visit the forum


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 11, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			I hope Greta doesn't visit the forum 

Click to expand...

Why? She would love my car lol it's electric


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Why? She would love my car lol it's electric
		
Click to expand...

.....and your colleagues?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 11, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			.....and your colleagues?
		
Click to expand...

Lol very true, however how else is she going to warm it up to make safe to drive?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Just a Corsa e , it is making work life a lot easier especially in this weather and my fuel savings are ridiculous think I've spent £11 all week including £7 running the big car to work because it hasnt moved for 3 weeks lol
		
Click to expand...

so has that got auto demist and warm up remote tech?


i'm looking change mine 10 year old passat est, but i can't decide what to do, Elec just seems overpriced for the same again, Diesel still have the best MPG and petrol all seem a bit underpowered and Auto, which i'm not keen on.... oh and i'm tight and don't want to pay a lot


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Why? She would love my car lol it's electric
		
Click to expand...

funny you say that, the wife work have all elec pool cars, none would start this morning with the extreme low temp up there.. -17


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol very true, however how else is she going to warm it up to make safe to drive?
		
Click to expand...

Little choice and I do the same almost every morning, I just don't admit it on a public forum in case she's lurking lol.......oops!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 11, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			so has that got auto demist and warm up remote tech?


i'm looking change mine 10 year old passat est, but i can't decide what to do, Elec just seems overpriced for the same again, Diesel still have the best MPG and petrol all seem a bit underpowered and Auto, which i'm not keen on.... oh and i'm tight and don't want to pay a lot

Click to expand...

Yeah majority of e cars have , it's on a timer ATM ready for 13:45 so the air con was left at 20 degree so it will slowly condition the car until it's fully demisted and ready .. even in the Ice I had nothing to do 

Diesel is unbeatable ATM for miles per tank. My alhambra goes forever


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 11, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			so has that got auto demist and warm up remote tech?


i'm looking change mine 10 year old passat est, but i can't decide what to do, Elec just seems overpriced for the same again, Diesel still have the best MPG and petrol all seem a bit underpowered and Auto, which i'm not keen on.... oh and i'm tight and don't want to pay a lot

Click to expand...

Bicycle?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 11, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			funny you say that, the wife work have all elec pool cars, none would start this morning with the extreme low temp up there.. -17
		
Click to expand...

Really? That's odd mine can precondition even down at -20 apparently but guess things can go wrong


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Really? That's odd mine can precondition even down at -20 apparently but guess things can go wrong
		
Click to expand...

yes all of them as well


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Bicycle?
		
Click to expand...

You know if i lived and worked down south i prob would ride more, when i worked in the city i used to ride in a couple of days a week. but that was the 90's. i would not even consider going on the A96 or A9 on a bike ever again


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2021)

The pretty [very] useless Amazon search facility... Instead of showing multiple pages of nothing like I searched for please just advise no thinsulate khaki gloves found... And, they say on-line shopping "is the future"... Like heck it is...


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 11, 2021)

Apparently you cannot pay cheques in online , you can use the mobile app but it has a limit... but you can spend and transfer to your heart’s content ...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2021)

The DVSA.....just because.....


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 11, 2021)

Zoom


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 11, 2021)

Microsoft 365 ... apparently the software update failed to repair whatever was the issue ... must be costing a bit in down time coz I am still charging 👍


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 11, 2021)

The sunbed shop under our flat. They're still operating fully, just that they've taped up the front of the shop, but taking in all the customers from the backdoor in the carpark. I probably shouldn't be annoyed, but I guess it's what happen when you've spent the last month or so in the flat.


----------



## Neilds (Feb 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			The sunbed shop under our flat. They're still operating fully, just that they've taped up the front of the shop, but taking in all the customers from the backdoor in the carpark. I probably shouldn't be annoyed, but I guess it's what happen when you've spent the last month or so in the flat.
		
Click to expand...

Report them. Idiots like this deserve to be fined, after all they are part of the reason that lockdown is so long and why we can’t get out on the course


----------



## chellie (Feb 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			The sunbed shop under our flat. They're still operating fully, just that they've taped up the front of the shop, but taking in all the customers from the backdoor in the carpark. I probably shouldn't be annoyed, but I guess it's what happen when you've spent the last month or so in the flat.
		
Click to expand...

Report them. One here has been repeatedly fined.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 11, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Report them. Idiots like this deserve to be fined, after all they are part of the reason that lockdown is so long and why we can’t get out on the course
		
Click to expand...




chellie said:



			Report them. One here has been repeatedly fined.
		
Click to expand...




Traminator said:



			Report them.
We're all sick of people like this now.
		
Click to expand...

I did over a week ago. Anything happen? Naaaaah.


----------



## chellie (Feb 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I did over a week ago. Anything happen? Naaaaah.
		
Click to expand...

Who did you report them to? Perhaps report to the papers, MP


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			The sunbed shop under our flat. They're still operating fully, just that they've taped up the front of the shop, but taking in all the customers from the backdoor in the carpark. I probably shouldn't be annoyed, but I guess it's what happen when you've spent the last month or so in the flat.
		
Click to expand...

Worst thing is these places are typically cash in hand so they can't even claim their paying their taxes to help out the country a bit


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 11, 2021)

This moron;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-55950942

Should never be allowed on a road again if he thought that was safe.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 11, 2021)

chellie said:



			Who did you report them to? Perhaps report to the papers, MP
		
Click to expand...

Reported it on the Met Police site for covid breaches. Our neighbours have reported it as well before us. 



pauljames87 said:



			Worst thing is these places are typically cash in hand so they can't even claim their paying their taxes to help out the country a bit
		
Click to expand...

They most definitely will be cash in hand now at least, as it would be a bit strange for them to show up any digital tracks of taking income when they're supposed to be in lockdown.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that a significant percentage of the population need their nether regions wired up to the National Grid in an attempt to jump start what few brain cells they have....


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Reported it on the Met Police site for covid breaches. Our neighbours have reported it as well before us. 



They most definitely will be cash in hand now at least, as it would be a bit strange for them to show up any digital tracks of taking income when they're supposed to be in lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

Those who haven't paid a penny into the system are then surprised when they arent entitled to help

My wife used to go to our local one

Always cash In hand.. dodgy as hell


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that a significant percentage of the population need their nether regions wired up to the National Grid in an attempt to jump start what few brain cells they have....
		
Click to expand...

I take it you're applying for the job?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I take it you're applying for the job? 

Click to expand...

Your offer is supremely tempting....


----------



## chellie (Feb 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			This moron;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-55950942

Should never be allowed on a road again if he thought that was safe.
		
Click to expand...

Have seen that with ice a few times lately around here.


----------



## Dando (Feb 11, 2021)

A certain female golfer being in Dubai for rehab and claiming its ok as she’s an elite athlete and there for work.

I guess rehab in cold snowy Scotland just doesn’t have the same healing properties


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 12, 2021)

Smart @rse Naga again, embarrassment to the BBC.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2021)

Boiler fault so no hot water or heating. It's fault F28 which seems like it might mean the condensate pipe has frozen.


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Boiler fault so no hot water or heating. It's fault F28 which seems like it might mean the condensate pipe has frozen. 

Click to expand...

Highly likely, but should be a quick fix.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Smart @rse Naga again, embarrassment to the BBC.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen this morning as we walked the dogs earlier but every time she's on it's the same. I just don't understand why they keep her on. They should keep her on the news programme that ends at 6am so hardly anyone watches.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 12, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			You know if i lived and worked down south i prob would ride more, when i worked in the city i used to ride in a couple of days a week. but that was the 90's. i would not even consider going on the A96 or A9 on a bike ever again
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean about the A9 !

But I speak as one who has not put backside on bicycle in years. Just thought it fit your criteria - cheap (ish) to buy, cheap to run, easy to start in the morning, and certainly no problem with getting the door open in cold weather ...?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			I know what you mean about the A9 !

But I speak as one who has not put backside on bicycle in years. Just thought it fit your criteria - cheap (ish) to buy, cheap to run, easy to start in the morning, and certainly no problem with getting the door open in cold weather ...? 

Click to expand...

i might struggle to get my Powercaddy on the back


----------



## AliMc (Feb 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Boiler fault so no hot water or heating. It's fault F28 which seems like it might mean the condensate pipe has frozen. 

Click to expand...

Had exactly the same on Tuesday, ours is a Vokera, fault code AO 1, we have a plan with Scottish Gas, first time they could send an engineer was next Thursday (that is being cancelled after they refund the bill) luckily managed to get a local guy in one hour due to the fact that he couldn't get to other customers because of the roads, it was a frozen condensation pipe which was connected to the main waste pipe, he cut this off and insulated it, now collecting into a bucket, he is coming back in a couple of days to fit a wider pipe


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 12, 2021)

I believe I am being 'stalked' on e-bay...


----------



## NearHull (Feb 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Boiler fault so no hot water or heating. It's fault F28 which seems like it might mean the condensate pipe has frozen. 

Click to expand...

I had a similar fault a couple of years ago. The external part of the condenser vent had frozen and blocked.  A kettle of hot water poured over the external pipe fixed it.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 12, 2021)

Not sure how reliable the person quoted is (no comment on him, just not up to date on who is who in the world of science and medicine or even what experience or qualifications to look for) but this quote has given me a bit more hope

Tim Spector, lead scientist on the Zoe app and professor of genetic epidemiology at King's College London, says based on the data and the researchers' predictions "we are soon to be in the same place we were in early June, with the advantage of having a large proportion of the population vaccinated, which could mean good news in terms of lifting some restrictions sooner rather than later".
He adds that by 8 March the UK should have less than 1 in 740 people with symptoms "allowing us to get kids back into the classrooms and starting to allow people to exercise and meet, at least outdoors, where the risk of transmission is much lower".


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Not sure how reliable the person quoted is (no comment on him, just not up to date on who is who in the world of science and medicine or even what experience or qualifications to look for) but this quote has given me a bit more hope

Tim Spector, lead scientist on the Zoe app and professor of genetic epidemiology at King's College London, says based on the data and the researchers' predictions "we are soon to be in the same place we were in early June, with the advantage of having a large proportion of the population vaccinated, which could mean good news in terms of lifting some restrictions sooner rather than later".
He adds that by 8 March the UK should have less than 1 in 740 people with symptoms "allowing us to get kids back into the classrooms and starting to allow people to exercise and meet, at least outdoors, where the risk of transmission is much lower".
		
Click to expand...

He is a good person to follow if you prefer to read the positives 

I read him and two other accounts on there 

Covid Fact Check


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360198054838734848
And 

Coronavirus Good News


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359930505957945344
If people prefer to ignore the MSM then they can read this two accounts and it’s all factual based looking at the positives ahead instead of concentrating on doom and gloom


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 12, 2021)

Keys. I've lost another one. House one this time. No idea where. I've search EVERYWHERE I've been.


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Keys. I've lost another one. House one this time. No idea where. I've search EVERYWHERE I've been.
		
Click to expand...

Is it in the door still?
If not it’ll be in the last place you look


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 12, 2021)

The varying attitudes to Mental Health issues.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 12, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Reported it on the Met Police site for covid breaches. Our neighbours have reported it as well before us.



They most definitely will be cash in hand now at least, as it would be a bit strange for them to show up any digital tracks of taking income when they're supposed to be in lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

Probably exists for money laundering. What people consider a sun tan essential?


----------



## drdel (Feb 12, 2021)

Idiot in the left lane of a two lane approach to a roundabout decides to straight ahead!!
Guy already in the lane was not best pleased at being forced onto the right kerb?  New wheel needed: idiot ķeeps going blissfully unaware.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is a good person to follow if you prefer to read the positives

I read him and two other accounts on there

Covid Fact Check


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360198054838734848
And

Coronavirus Good News


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359930505957945344
If people prefer to ignore the MSM then they can read this two accounts and it’s all factual based looking at the positives ahead instead of concentrating on doom and gloom
		
Click to expand...

Please stop this bogus narrative that the “MSM” is doom and gloom. It’s people who ignore the MSM who tend to be conspiracy idiots or prefer to be ignorant and thus will flaunt the rules.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 12, 2021)

drdel said:



			Idiot in the left lane of a two lane approach to a roundabout decides to straight ahead!!
Guy already in the lane was not best pleased at being forced onto the right kerb?  New wheel needed: idiot ķeeps going blissfully unaware.
		
Click to expand...








Looks like the idiot might have been in the right hand lane


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2021)

Depends on the arrows and depends on whether Mr Left Lane straight-lined it.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Depends on the arrows and depends on whether Mr Left Lane straight-lined it.....
		
Click to expand...

Depends on an awful lot that we haven't been told, but as a starting point there's a definite possibility that Mr. Wrong might in fact be Mr. Right...


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 12, 2021)

.



pauldj42 said:



			The varying attitudes to Mental Health issues.
		
Click to expand...

Never been happier to suffer from mental health issues as turns out that's why I'm getting my vaccine..didn't even know that was why but asked the doctor 

Only time it's benefited me


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			.

Never been happier to suffer from mental health issues as turns out that's why I'm getting my vaccine..didn't even know that was why but asked the doctor

Only time it's benefited me
		
Click to expand...

Sadly some may not see it in others.


----------



## cliveb (Feb 12, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Depends on an awful lot that we haven't been told, but as a starting point there's a definite possibility that Mr. Wrong might in fact be Mr. Right... 

Click to expand...

I think everyone is misinterpreting it. The way I read it, the guy in the left lane straight-lined his path across the roundabout, veering over the right lane. Nothing to do with the exit he took.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 12, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Probably exists for money laundering. What people consider a sun tan essential?
		
Click to expand...

They have a steady stream of customers though I can tell you. I’d say love island watching girls in the 20s clearly sees tanning as essential...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 13, 2021)

drdel said:



			Idiot in the left lane of a two lane approach to a roundabout decides to straight ahead!!
Guy already in the lane was not best pleased at being forced onto the right kerb?  New wheel needed: idiot ķeeps going blissfully unaware.
		
Click to expand...

Years ago, it was taught in advanced driving : In the absence of lane markings, when you enter a roundabout intending to go left or straight on, you do so in the left approach lane.
Any exit after" 12 o'clock", you enter by the right approach lane..


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 13, 2021)

cliveb said:



			I think everyone is misinterpreting it. The way I read it, the guy in the left lane straight-lined his path across the roundabout, veering over the right lane. Nothing to do with the exit he took.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. "The way I read it.."

Others, including me, read it differently. 😀. Same old problem, really.
Brevity. 
It may be the soul of wit, but I often found it to be the "Mother of all cock ups"

Maybe drdel will expand😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2021)

cliveb said:



			I think everyone is misinterpreting it. The way I read it, the guy in the left lane straight-lined his path across the roundabout, veering over the right lane. Nothing to do with the exit he took.
		
Click to expand...

Then why not just say he straight lined the roundabout & remove all doubt?


----------



## Neilds (Feb 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The varying attitudes to Mental Health issues.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I think the issue is some people trying to force their point of view on others by claiming their mental health is at risk if they don’t get their own way. My wife works in benefits and the amount of people who say they have mental health when they have be caught out claiming fraudulently is unreal. What they don’t seem to understand is everyone has mental health, it’s just that some people have problems with their mental health


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 13, 2021)

Trying to find a new basin for the bathroom.  We can find it easily enough if we buy a new cabinet with it, but there's nothing wrong with the existing cabinet, just the basin.

Looks like a call to the manufacturers on Monday.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Trying to find a new basin for the bathroom.  We can find it easily enough of we buy a new cabinet with it, but there's nothing wrong with the existing cabinet, just the basin.

Looks like a call to the manufacturers on Monday.
		
Click to expand...

https://victoriaplum.com/browse/all-basins


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Unfortunately I think the issue is some people trying to force their point of view on others by claiming their mental health is at risk if they don’t get their own way. My wife works in benefits and the amount of people who say they have mental health when they have be caught out claiming fraudulently is unreal. What they don’t seem to understand is everyone has mental health, it’s just that some people have problems with their mental health
		
Click to expand...

No doubt there are “bluffers” but sometimes it doesn’t hurt to stand back and take a minute to consider if there maybe an issue or more to what somebody is saying.


----------



## Neilds (Feb 13, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			No doubt there are “bluffers” but sometimes it doesn’t hurt to stand back and take a minute to consider if there maybe an issue or more to what somebody is saying.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally. And it works the other way as well. Just because someone says they are fine, just take a minute to check that they really are and are not suffering in silence. I think there are as many (more?) people suffering without saying than those who say they are when they aren’t


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2021)

the guy with the French Mastiff i passed on my way back from Cycling this moring who let it leave a massive dump in the middle of the path, didn't pick it up and just walked past, My mate Meeksey even asked him to pick it up which he just ignored us, to make matter worse, he was 20 feet from a dog poo bin, which was on his way to the canal path, so he had to walk past the bin


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			the guy with the French Mastiff i passed on my way back from Cycling this moring who let it leave a massive dump in the middle of the path, didn't pick it up and just walked past, My mate Meeksey even asked him to pick it up which he just ignored us, to make matter worse, he was 20 feet from a dog poo bin, which was on his way to the canal path, so he had to walk past the bin

Click to expand...

First cycling post you haven’t mentioned cold feet,every cloud.
Why didn’t you jump off your bike and rub his nose in it,there was 2 of you.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			First cycling post you haven’t mentioned cold feet,every cloud.
Why didn’t you jump off your bike and rub his nose in it,there was 2 of you.
		
Click to expand...

i couldn't my feet were too cold.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 13, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Years ago, it was taught in advanced driving : In the absence of lane markings, when you enter a roundabout intending to go left or straight on, you do so in the left approach lane.
Any exit after" 12 o'clock", you enter by the right approach lane..
		
Click to expand...

Give that man a coconut-was taught the same plus also on the Police course.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i couldn't my feet were too cold.
		
Click to expand...

You obviously have not taken my advice


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			You obviously have not taken my advice

Click to expand...

no i did try it, but didn't notice any difference  but i can only assum the deep heat i have is so out of date its started to seperate. Tep has gone up a bit it was only -1 this morning as opp to -9 it has been


----------



## drdel (Feb 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Surely it depends on the arrows on the approach.
Quite often the right hand lane is arrowed as a right turn.
Who says the left lane must not go straight on?
		
Click to expand...

The 2m demarcation arrows on the road and the sign on the post!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2021)

drdel said:



			The 2m demarcation arrows on the road and the sign on the post!
		
Click to expand...

Left turn knly from left lane?
Then the irritation is justified


----------



## Dando (Feb 13, 2021)

Mrs d watching celebs go dating - the mansion.
what a pile of utter dog poo


----------



## drdel (Feb 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Left turn knly from left lane?
Then the irritation is justified

Click to expand...

Yup, a two lane approach to single lane exits. The numpty swapped lanes on the roundabout causing the driver in the lane a serious case of brown trousers. Luckily I have an incar camera so he might be able to get a replacement for his cracked alloy wheel from the numpty.

My mistake for not writing an  2,500 word essay


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2021)

drdel said:



			Yup, a two lane approach to single lane exits. The numpty swapped lanes on the roundabout causing the driver in the lane a serious case of brown trousers. Luckily I have an incar camera so he might be able to get a replacement for his cracked alloy wheel from the numpty.

My mistake for not writing an  2,500 word essay 

Click to expand...

Seriously...2000 would have done


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			Mrs d watching celebs go dating - the mansion.
what a pile of utter dog poo
		
Click to expand...

mines been watching Married at first sight Australia.... even on my worst day as a Husband these guys make me look Good


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			Mrs d watching celebs go dating - the mansion.
what a pile of utter dog poo
		
Click to expand...

You can get a bag for that 😂


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Probably exists for money laundering. What people consider a sun tan essential?
		
Click to expand...

Those with certain skin conditions, combatting SDD, body confidence, anxiety and those who like to look a little orange.

Clears my mild psoriasis up no end.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 13, 2021)

On my 12 year old grandaughters advice we started watching Four in a Bed.
Both of us are now addicted.

One of our life plans was to open a B&B on Mull after early retirement in the late 1990's.
We would have been ace and would have made a fortune on property prices.


----------



## Dando (Feb 13, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			mines been watching Married at first sight Australia.... even on my worst day as a Husband these guys make me look Good

Click to expand...

I’ve been watching that and enjoying it- feel free to dish out an infraction or ban


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 13, 2021)

drdel said:



			Yup, a two lane approach to single lane exits. The numpty swapped lanes on the roundabout causing the driver in the lane a serious case of brown trousers. Luckily I have an incar camera so he might be able to get a replacement for his cracked alloy wheel from the numpty.

My mistake for not writing an  2,500 word essay 

Click to expand...

Could have posted the video, then it would have been really obvious


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Left turn knly from left lane?
Then the irritation is justified

Click to expand...

Agreed. Mind you, I don't know of a roundabout which has only a one -vehicle width. Is that the case here? If not, the lane markings and sign are essential to put him in the wrong, I would think.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ordered a meal for tonight for the wife and I 

Selected arrive at 19:30

But then notice it's counting down so call them to confirm

They were getting it ready for now .. what's point of asking when I want it


----------



## cliveb (Feb 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Ordered a meal for tonight for the wife and I
Selected arrive at 19:30
But then notice it's counting down so call them to confirm
They were getting it ready for now .. what's point of asking when I want it
		
Click to expand...

What is it with companies thinking they're doing you a favour by delivering stuff early?
Amazon have a habit of telling you your order will be delivered on a certain day, only for it to arrive the day before.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 13, 2021)

cliveb said:



			What is it with companies thinking they're doing you a favour by delivering stuff early?
Amazon have a habit of telling you your order will be delivered on a certain day, only for it to arrive the day before.
		
Click to expand...

Normally suits their delivery schedules! 

We had an Indian once arrive 2 hours early .. we used to order Indian and Chinese for 7pm when my family came round as half liked one half liked other

Indian arrived at 5 it was like ffs


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Normally suits their delivery schedules!

We had an Indian once arrive 2 hours early .. we used to order Indian and Chinese for 7pm when my family came round as half liked one half liked other

Indian arrived at 5 it was like ffs
		
Click to expand...

That is a joke. I'd have told them to sod off and bring it back later. 😆


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That is a joke. I'd have told them to sod off and bring it back later. 😆
		
Click to expand...

I did aha ....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I did aha ....
		
Click to expand...

So they took it back and chucked it in the microwave before bringing it back 😉


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 13, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			So they took it back and chucked it in the microwave before bringing it back 😉
		
Click to expand...

Fine with me lol stopped me having to do it lol


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2021)

Owner of Ayrshire golf course acquitted of charges


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Patrick Berger when lining up a putt.  FFS, there is no need to micro adjust the alignment 6 times for every putt. Every hole should have a sniper and if  you have taken more than a minute to line up a putt you should be putt out of your misery.  Pun intended.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Patrick Berger when lining up a putt.  FFS, there is no need to micro adjust the alignment 6 times for every putt. Every hole should have a sniper and if  you have taken more than a minute to line up a putt you should be putt out of your misery.  Pun intended.
		
Click to expand...

Seems it's catching..quite a few have called Daniel Patrick tonight...


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2021)

I can't stop eating chocolate ................................... I just can't.


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2021)

Slime said:



			I can't stop eating chocolate ................................... I just can't.
		
Click to expand...

Are you my other half??? 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2021)

Slime said:



			I can't stop eating chocolate ................................... I just can't.
		
Click to expand...

That's progress, it used to be Brussels sprouts


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Owner of Ayrshire golf course acquitted of charges

Click to expand...

Aye - though his erstwhile best buddy in the ‘clubhouse’ had some very damning things to say about him.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Owner of Ayrshire golf course acquitted of charges

Click to expand...

Never mind, the tax man will have him #Al Capone


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2021)

Amanda Holden.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Amanda Holden.
		
Click to expand...

That could be applied regularly, how does she get jobs?, but I understand today's extra reasoning. I'm sure her d list celeb mates will come together explain why it was all reasonable and acceptable though 🙄.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That could be applied regularly, how does she get jobs?, but I understand today's extra reasoning. I'm sure her d list celeb mates will come together explain why it was all reasonable and acceptable though 🙄.
		
Click to expand...

She's just another one of those "look at me, don't I look great in a bikini" ten a penny celebs.
Drove 200 miles on Friday to see her parents after an emergency phone call. Is it coincidence she turns 50 this week? Now she's soooo full of remorse 🤨


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That could be applied regularly, how does she get jobs?, but I understand today's extra reasoning. I'm sure her d list celeb mates will come together explain why it was all reasonable and acceptable though 🙄.
		
Click to expand...

She is fit tho 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			She's just another one of those "look at me, don't I look great in a bikini" ten a penny celebs.
Drove 200 miles on Friday to see her parents after an emergency phone call. Is it coincidence she turns 50 this week? Now she's soooo full of remorse 🤨
		
Click to expand...

if this was an emergency, why is she not pointing out that she is potentially entitled to do this, rather than apologising for breaking the rules?


----------



## IainP (Feb 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			if this was an emergency, why is she not pointing out that she is potentially entitled to do this, rather than apologising for breaking the rules?  

Click to expand...

Maybe there wasn't a phone call ... until after she was busted 🤔 who knows 🤷‍♂️


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			if this was an emergency, why is she not pointing out that she is potentially entitled to do this, rather than apologising for breaking the rules?  

Click to expand...

Spot on.

I've mentioned on here we were in isolation (well the daughter was coz of postive contact) she then broke her arm I called 111 to ask for permission to get help

No need to apologize if you follow the rules


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 14, 2021)

I’m more irritated that someone sold this story to the Sun.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			She is fit tho 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Nope 😱. None of her face can move, she just looks frozen.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Nope 😱. None of her face can move, she just looks frozen.
		
Click to expand...

Get a strobe light


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Nope 😱. None of her face can move, she just looks frozen.
		
Click to expand...

I could live with that 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I could live with that 😂
		
Click to expand...

What about when she starts talking?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I could live with that 😂
		
Click to expand...

You do wonder if she's a bit "Trigger's Broom"..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You do wonder if she's a bit "Trigger's Broom"..

Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You do wonder if she's a bit "Trigger's Broom"..

Click to expand...

I'm saying nothing lol


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			if this was an emergency, why is she not pointing out that she is potentially entitled to do this, rather than apologising for breaking the rules?  

Click to expand...

Apparently her parents live her sister


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			Apparently her parents live her sister
		
Click to expand...

In which case no apparent entitlement to the exemption, unless of course the parents were suggesting the sister was the issue.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			In which case no apparent entitlement to the exemption, unless of course the parents were suggesting the sister was the issue.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the sister said to her father I desperately need a man Da . 
I'll get my coat


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Perhaps the sister said to her father I desperately need a man Da . 
I'll get my coat 

Click to expand...

That coat must be worn out, the number of times you get it.


----------



## Neilds (Feb 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			if this was an emergency, why is she not pointing out that she is potentially entitled to do this, rather than apologising for breaking the rules?  

Click to expand...

She hasn’t actually apologised, one of her spokespeople has . She is so sorry she can’t even be bothered to apologise in person.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			That coat must be worn out, the number of times you get it. 

Click to expand...

I wish lol


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 14, 2021)

What’s your thoughts on Rita Ora breaking lock down rules?
😬😂😂😂


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			What’s your thoughts on Rita Ora breaking lock down rules?
😬😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Twice.


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			What’s your thoughts on Rita Ora breaking lock down rules?
😬😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I’m more concerned about her “singing”


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2021)

Neilds said:



			She hasn’t actually apologised, one of her spokespeople has . She is so sorry she can’t even be bothered to apologise in person.
		
Click to expand...

If she hadn’t been caught nothing would’ve been said


----------



## drdel (Feb 14, 2021)

Please learn the difference between
Their and there!
Have and of...etc


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			If she hadn’t been caught nothing would’ve been said
		
Click to expand...

She was dogged up by the neighbours. Would they have bothered if she wasn't a celeb! (Z list, but still notable).


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’m more concerned about her “singing”
		
Click to expand...

Her 'judging' on the Masked Singer was even worse. Guesses way wide of the mark, then when she realises someone else is on the right track she just latches onto that and pretends she was saying it all along!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Her 'judging' on the Masked Singer was even worse. Guesses way wide of the mark, then when she realises someone else is on the right track she just latches onto that and pretends she was saying it all along!
		
Click to expand...

I'm more worried that you lot are watching ...


----------



## Neilds (Feb 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm more worried that you lot are watching ...
		
Click to expand...

Looks like people are suffering really badly from the golf courses being shut!!!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 15, 2021)

Seriously stupid questions asked by wallopers on the Scottish Covid press briefing.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 15, 2021)

Sunday morning. Bought a new door barrel for the front door, (see lost key), on line. Measured and ordered from screwfix, (I LIKE SCREWFIX). Got home opened pack fitted like a small glove. Damn thing was too small. Eh? How? So the thing is you don't measure from the outside of the barrel to where the thing in the middle moves, the measurement is THE WHOLE BARREL. The 35mm / 35mm is to the EXACT CENTRE. Good grief. Back to Screwfix. THey don't have the right size one I need, have to order it, it's an extra 50p, beep on card, and they took back the incorrect one I bought. I LIKE SCREWFIX. 

New barrel due in Tuesday. I can live with that.
So an irritation...but with a good result.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 15, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			They have a steady stream of customers though I can tell you. I’d say love island watching girls in the 20s clearly sees tanning as essential...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should set up as a tan inspector. Stand outside to assess the bikini lines to check for quality of overall tanning. It's a public service


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 15, 2021)

The tv won't fit in the house we've bought so she's made me sell it to the people who've bought our house.


----------



## cliveb (Feb 15, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			The tv won't fit in the house we've bought so she's made me sell it to the people who've bought our house.
		
Click to expand...

We're about to move and I fear my beloved speakers (ATC SCM100As) won't fit properly in the new lounge. Will probably have to sell them and get something smaller


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 15, 2021)

cliveb said:



			We're about to move and I fear my beloved speakers (ATC SCM100As) won't fit properly in the new lounge. Will probably have to sell them and get something smaller 

Click to expand...

For a nigh on £12k set of speakers, I'd be making the house fit them 😁


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 16, 2021)

cliveb said:



			We're about to move and I fear my beloved speakers (ATC SCM100As) won't fit properly in the new lounge. Will probably have to sell them and get something smaller 

Click to expand...

Terrible Clive, 75inch tv gone 😢 

First World problems haha.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2021)

Still not sorted a rental, clearly persona non grata, lets hope we get one of the ones weve applied for this time (batting 0 from 6 so far  ) 3 weeks till homeless lol


----------



## banjofred (Feb 16, 2021)

My neighbour, who works from home for the NHS, is having her NHS paid for lease car (an Audi which she rarely drives) professionally cleaned. We are guessing it's time for another newer lease car. Meanwhile.... my step-daughter who works with blood/transplant has to drive all over this part of the country with her own car as required for her job.


----------



## Dando (Feb 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm more worried that you lot are watching ...
		
Click to expand...

i have never watched it mate


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 16, 2021)

Wife wanted a stroller for the twins. Sent me the info. £200 Argos. I found it same price from an independent retailer, thought they need help during covid more than Argos

That was 28th Jan

Still no stroller 

4th Feb 

"Many apologies for the delay. You were just beaten to my last Evalite Duo.


I have this pushchair on Order and I did try to persuade Joie to get my orders out last week - they are currently doing a stock take.


I have been told that it will be despatched out to us on Monday. 

I will courier it out to you on a next working day service as soon as it arrives. "

12th Feb 


"
I have been chasing Joie


Unfortunately they were still stock taking until Monday so they are slightly delayed in getting orders out to everyone.

I will chase again but I believe my Joie orders have now been processed and are on the way to us."


Let's see what today brings 

Can still get on other retailers.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 16, 2021)

Members of the forum who have their status set to 'offline' so no-one can see they are online, hiding. And then they post every 5 minutes.
Unless of course they don't know their setting are on 'hide'


----------



## banjofred (Feb 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Members of the forum who have their status set to 'offline' so no-one can see they are online, hiding. And then they post every 5 minutes.
Unless of course they don't know their setting are on 'hide'  

Click to expand...

OK, got me curious. I don't even know how to do that.......


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 16, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Sunday morning. Bought a new door barrel for the front door, (see lost key), on line. Measured and ordered from screwfix, (I LIKE SCREWFIX). Got home opened pack fitted like a small glove. Damn thing was too small. Eh? How? So the thing is you don't measure from the outside of the barrel to where the thing in the middle moves, the measurement is THE WHOLE BARREL. The 35mm / 35mm is to the EXACT CENTRE. Good grief. Back to Screwfix. THey don't have the right size one I need, have to order it, it's an extra 50p, beep on card, and they took back the incorrect one I bought. I LIKE SCREWFIX. 

New barrel due in Tuesday. I can live with that.
So an irritation...but with a good result.
		
Click to expand...

Think what is more irritating is how locksmith charge you what £100 plus to change the locks 

In law's wanted their changed when they moved into their house .. I changed all the locks with a simple screw change for next to nothing 

Did same when builder lost our keys he offered to pay for the locks.. even upgrading them cost me less than £50 to replace 2 locks with 5 sets of spares


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Members of the forum who have their status set to 'offline' so no-one can see they are online, hiding. And then they post every 5 minutes.
Unless of course they don't know their setting are on 'hide'  

Click to expand...

There's a hide setting?.?
So there is.....


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			There's a hide setting?.?
		
Click to expand...

I have been on this forum for nearly 14 years and I never knew about a hide function.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 16, 2021)

Nope noe me 🤔


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 16, 2021)

Ha ha found it 😂


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2021)

I’ve never looked, either I’m replying to a thread or adding to a thread, who is or isn’t online is irrelevant.

Edit: Found it and I was hidden Cooey Bob


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Ha ha found it 😂
		
Click to expand...

I cant think why anyone would want to be hidden but keep posting..?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2021)

When people hide and then pop out to post, do they shout boo? If not, how do they stop themselves?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I can't think why anyone would sneak round looking for other people's "online status", which apparently nobody even knows about...Bizarre behaviour 

Click to expand...

Who said that?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm going to be checking everyone who posts....see who's hiding..


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm going to be checking everyone who posts....see who's hiding..

Click to expand...

But if they are hiding and not posting, but thinking infractionable thoughts, can they be Fraggered?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			But if they are hiding and not posting, but thinking infractionable thoughts, can they be Fraggered?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he could find a way, SuperMod power and all that..
His BanHammer must be getting cold.....


----------



## bobmac (Feb 16, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I can't think why anyone would sneak round looking for other people's "online status", which apparently nobody even knows about...Bizarre behaviour 

Click to expand...

No need to sneak anywhere, if your avatar picture has a green triangle top left, that shows you're online,


----------



## bobmac (Feb 16, 2021)

Traminator said:



			No idea... Apparently they're hiding 🧐🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

You're hiding too


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



			No need to sneak anywhere, if your avatar picture has a green triangle top left, that shows you're online,
		
Click to expand...

A quick look shows quite a few hiding who may not know that they are.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 16, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Ha ha found it 😂
		
Click to expand...

Damn, can't see you now


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



			You're hiding too
		
Click to expand...

Busted


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



			No need to sneak anywhere, if your avatar picture has a green triangle top left, that shows you're online,
		
Click to expand...

Every day’s a school day! @Lord Tyrion stop hiding


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Every day’s a school day! @Lord Tyrion stop hiding

Click to expand...

To be fair, LT may be doing some work and has logged off.....I suppose some people have to..
But we will be watching


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 16, 2021)

I didnt even know there was a "settings" function let alone a "hide" setting


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			To be fair, LT may be doing some work and has logged off.....I suppose some people have to..
But we will be watching
		
Click to expand...

But how do I know if he’s still here but hiding or logged off......I’m confused


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2021)

Angle your avatar, and you have yourself a little green hat!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Angle your avatar, and you have yourself a little green hat!
		
Click to expand...

You have far too much time on your hands.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Angle your avatar, and you have yourself a little green hat!
		
Click to expand...


Mines a ball locator


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Angle your avatar, and you have yourself a little green hat!
		
Click to expand...

I knew someone would do it eventually....
And, somehow,  I knew it would be you...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			But how do I know if he’s still here but hiding or logged off......I’m confused

Click to expand...

Jump on him next time he posts...


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I knew someone would do it eventually....
And, somehow,  I knew it would be you...

Click to expand...

Why thank you, I doff my green pointy hat to you sir!

PS. Would it worry you more if the picture was already in my pics and was not taken today???


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Why thank you, I doff my green pointy hat to you sir!
		
Click to expand...

Nutter


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Jump on him next time he posts...
		
Click to expand...

Too much effort, is @fundy hiding, are any of us really here.
Why would someone hide online? Why log off? Why? Why? Why did bob raise this?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Too much effort, is @fundy hiding, are any of us really here.
Why would someone hide online? Why log off? Why? Why? Why did bob raise this?

Click to expand...

I might not be....I was last time I looked but that was an hour ago..


----------



## drdel (Feb 16, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Too much effort, is @fundy hiding, are any of us really here.
Why would someone hide online? Why log off? Why? Why? Why did bob raise this?

Click to expand...

Hands -Face - Space- Hide.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Too much effort, is @fundy hiding, are any of us really here.
Why would someone hide online? Why log off? Why? Why? Why did bob raise this?

Click to expand...


if im hiding i have no idea how or why lol


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			if im hiding i have no idea how or why lol
		
Click to expand...

You don’t have Rooter’s hat on your picture.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			To be fair, LT may be doing some work and has logged off.....I suppose some people have to..
But we will be watching
		
Click to expand...

We can't all be like @pauldj42 and living the luxury retirement dream . Yes, I pop in and out during the day to de-stress from work.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			You don’t have Rooter’s hat on your picture.

Click to expand...


I do on my screen lol, obv not hiding from myself haha


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We can't all be like @pauldj42 and living the luxury retirement dream . Yes, I pop in and out during the day to de-stress from work.
		
Click to expand...

I just never log off.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Too much effort, is @fundy hiding, are any of us really here.
Why would someone hide online? Why log off? Why? Why? Why did bob raise this?

Click to expand...

I don't ever actually log off. I come on, have a read, roll my eyes, maybe reply, close the page and do some work. When I come back on I don't need to log in again, everything is saved so the page just opens and away I go.

This is like when you find the car you've had for 2-3 years has a function that you never realised. Green hat, who knew? (apart from Bob obviously)


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 16, 2021)

Finding myself frustrated with my lack of prowess with the guitar. Poor Barley thought I was mad with him as I cursed the blasted thing...maybe lockdown patience running a bit thin and guitar and jigsaws no longer enough to keep me occupied.

Anyway...will trim my nails and have another go in case it's that!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Jump on him next time he posts...
		
Click to expand...

Not with my back


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2021)

Well you can tell we are all starting to get a bit cabin fever and need to play golf 😂


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 16, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Mwah ha ha...
		
Click to expand...

But it extends beyond the avatar...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

Trying to imagine the feverish anticipation and speculation over the weekend, ahead of Monday..
I'm sure some people are going to explode before then..


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Trying to imagine the feverish anticipation and speculation over the weekend, ahead of Monday..
I'm sure some people are going to explode before then..
		
Click to expand...

It will all be in the Sunday papers


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 16, 2021)

GB72 said:



			It will all be in the Sunday papers
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was announced today on the spoiler forum (Scotland)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 16, 2021)

Just once I would love to see a leading spokesperson with bad blonde hair stand at the podium and announce something so much more dramatically better just to totally upstage someone about 400 miles north.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Who said that?
		
Click to expand...

What ?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 16, 2021)

Pancake Day...not fussed about them at all but David insists we (he!) have them and guess who has to cook them...wife of the year award right there!


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 16, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Pancake Day...not fussed about them at all but David insists we (he!) have them and guess who has to cook them...wife of the year award right there!
		
Click to expand...

Got to have pancakes tonight!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 16, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Got to have pancakes tonight!
		
Click to expand...

I had thought about one smothered in Nutella but actually would prefer the Nutella just smothered over my tongue and no pancake!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 16, 2021)

The state of our roads and feeble windscreens.
My current van had the windscreen chip and crack 3 weeks after driving it away, new. I didn't bother gettign it changed until it was needed for the MOT. 3 weeks after having it replaced, bang...round 2. This one will have to be changed in just undre a year in readiness for the second MOT.
Why is it we get a cold spell and some salt and all of a sudden every road starts breaking out and pot-holing, causing the related damage.


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 16, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I had thought about one smothered in Nutella but actually would prefer the Nutella just smothered over my tongue and no pancake!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there are various websites for that sort of thing.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2021)

I have been driving for nearly 35 years, and have never needed a new windscreen except,: Present car, 2. Owned it 2 years, new screens, 2.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2021)

This is another one I probably post every year..
We don't maintain roads, we fix them - generally pretty poorly.
If there's a hole in the road surface you have 7 days to plug a square metre around it. Do that, properly, and the repair will last year's.
After 7 days too much moisture has crept in and, to fix it properly you need to replace 10 square metres around it otherwise, as soon as the temperature drops, that moisture expands and breaks the surface. And every vehicle that goes over it chips a little more and before you know it you have stones in the road. More stones = more windscreens gone.
So sayeth an expert in road surfaces that I heard on the radio some years ago.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Pancake Day...not fussed about them at all but David insists we (he!) have them and guess who has to cook them...wife of the year award right there!
		
Click to expand...

How dare you? What would Saint Pancake himself say?


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 16, 2021)

Being cannon fodder on call of duty because the wife is broadcasting a webinar ☹️.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			How dare you? What would Saint Pancake himself say?
		
Click to expand...

David had four and the dogs shared one with honey - they all seemed to enjoy them


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 17, 2021)

Khaki shorts on a hot sweaty day...

Someone needs to be 'aving a word in his shell like...


----------



## drdel (Feb 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			This is another one I probably post every year..
We don't maintain roads, we fix them - generally pretty poorly.
If there's a hole in the road surface you have 7 days to plug a square metre around it. Do that, properly, and the repair will last year's.
After 7 days too much moisture has crept in and, to fix it properly you need to replace 10 square metres around it otherwise, as soon as the temperature drops, that moisture expands and breaks the surface. And every vehicle that goes over it chips a little more and before you know it you have stones in the road. More stones = more windscreens gone.
So sayeth an expert in road surfaces that I heard on the radio some years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Highways England do not demand any sort of 'warranty' on repairs so there is no pressure on contractors to do quality ŕepairs.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 17, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Being cannon fodder on call of duty because the wife is broadcasting a webinar ☹️.
		
Click to expand...

I swear the only reason I ever die is lag...


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 17, 2021)

Following on from yesterdays random irritation

The same company 

They didn't reply to my email,
They haven't picked up the phone 

No Comms since Friday ..

Refund requested and product bought elsewhere 

Small businesses always cry out for help but if this is the experience I still with the big boys tbh


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Following on from yesterdays random irritation

The same company 

They didn't reply to my email,
They haven't picked up the phone 

No Comms since Friday ..

Refund requested and product bought elsewhere 

Small businesses always cry out for help but if this is the experience I still with the big boys tbh
		
Click to expand...

Ffs!!! I email them today to ask for a refund ..... And suddenly all go and they say it's on way to them but understand and refunded me

They clearly never had the product ..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 17, 2021)

Every traffic report on the radio begining or ending with a reminder that 'only essential journeys should happen'. We know, don't nanny us, just give the report.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Every traffic report on the radio begining or ending with a reminder that 'only essential journeys should happen'. We know, don't nanny us, just give the report.
		
Click to expand...

My council do this

Every tweet 

"We are gritting the roads tonight for your essienal journeys"


----------



## Rooter (Feb 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Every traffic report on the radio begining or ending with a reminder that 'only essential journeys should happen'. We know, don't nanny us, just give the report.
		
Click to expand...

10's of thousands of new cases a day and hundreds of people dying daily only a couple of weeks ago, shows that as a nation, for more than a couple, nannying is required.


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2021)

being on a call/zoom meeting in the kitchen and suddenly Mrs D needs to make something or rearrange the pots and pans. I don't see her at any other time


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2021)

British and Irish Lions. 

No sport should be played irrespective. Is it s good idea to send a team from all home nations to a place with the most virulent form of Covid where the vaccine is less effective, no. The Lions are a touring team and so should the matches be played in the UK, no. In any event, should you bring a full touring squad plus support staff from South Africa at the moment, no. Should the matches be played in the UAE who seem to be bidding for every event, no. Just face facts and cancel the tour.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Every traffic report on the radio begining or ending with a reminder that 'only essential journeys should happen'. We know, don't nanny us, just give the report.
		
Click to expand...


I rather suspect there's some variance of folks interpretation of 'essential'... To get jabbed we travelled further than we have for some time... We were both genuinely shocked at the volumes of traffic...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 17, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			I rather suspect there's some variance of folks interpretation of 'essential'... To get jabbed we travelled further than we have for some time... We were both genuinely shocked at the volumes of traffic...
		
Click to expand...

I understand that but ultimately no one else knows what other people are doing when they are out and about. All of those people could have been on essential trips, only half could. Unless they are stopped and questioned it is guess work.

We have the radio on at work and traffic reports are regular things. The add on is patronising and grating after a while.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Every traffic report on the radio begining or ending with a reminder that 'only essential journeys should happen'. We know, don't nanny us, just give the report.
		
Click to expand...




MegaSteve said:



			I rather suspect there's some variance of folks interpretation of 'essential'... To get jabbed we travelled further than we have for some time... We were both genuinely shocked at the volumes of traffic...
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - the definition of essential is open to a wide array of interpretation. I don't discount myself in that - for the last couple of weekends we were shopping for bathroom tiles. For us, that was essential because we'd booked fitters in to do our new bathroom and you can't put a bathroom up with no tiles. But I'm sure plenty would disagree with that being essential. 

I know someone who drives to their local Tesco every day. They'd argue that food-shopping comes under essential, but every day? Surely you could get at least 5 days' worth at once. People will invent more 'essential' trips just to get out of the house and justify it to themselves.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 17, 2021)

In my head I can see a Matt cartoon, see The Telegraph, of a host of people in cars all turning to their passengerss and saying 'Aren't these roads busy. I bet their journey isn't essential'. My wife does this on occasion, we drive to work together, and I have to point out to her that other people might be looking at us and saying the same thing. It does make me chuckle.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Agreed - the definition of essential is open to a wide array of interpretation. I don't discount myself in that - for the last couple of weekends we were shopping for bathroom tiles. For us, that was essential because we'd booked fitters in to do our new bathroom and you can't put a bathroom up with no tiles. But I'm sure plenty would disagree with that being essential.

I know someone who drives to their local Tesco every day. They'd argue that food-shopping comes under essential, but every day? Surely you could get at least 5 days' worth at once. People will invent more 'essential' trips just to get out of the house and justify it to themselves.
		
Click to expand...

It is a fair point and almost an inevitable one. Lockdown in Winter is a far different prospect to lockdown one in the height of Summer. Without use of the garden and going for a walk being far less appealing, people will do anything to get out and have a change of scenery. You even get more people going to work, firstly to get out of the house and also to save on the cost of having to keep the heating running all day. With various different terms, it is also easy to forget how long we have been like this for. I have been in full lockdown for nearly 4 months now and not far off that for nearly 6. Some people barely came out of lockdown one and so the fact that people are jumping at any excuse just to have a change from the 4 walls at home is not one that surprises me.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In my head I can see a Matt cartoon, see The Telegraph, of a host of people in cars all turning to their passengerss and saying 'Aren't these roads busy. I bet their journey isn't essential'. My wife does this on occasion, we drive to work together, and I have to point out to her that other people might be looking at us and saying the same thing. It does make me chuckle.
		
Click to expand...


Yay, we got concerned they might also be on their way to be jabbed potentially making it a bloody long queue at the vaccination centre...


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Yay, we got concerned they might also be on their way to be jabbed potentially making it a bloody long queue at the vaccination centre...
		
Click to expand...

Amazing how easy it is to assume that, when stuck in busy traffic, everyone is going to the same place as you are so it will be hellishly busy at your destination as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2021)

GB72 said:



			It is a fair point and almost an inevitable one. Lockdown in Winter is a far different prospect to lockdown one in the height of Summer. Without use of the garden and going for a walk being far less appealing, people will do anything to get out and have a change of scenery. You even get more people going to work, firstly to get out of the house and also to save on the cost of having to keep the heating running all day. With various different terms, it is also easy to forget how long we have been like this for. I have been in full lockdown for nearly 4 months now and not far off that for nearly 6. Some people barely came out of lockdown one and so the fact that people are jumping at any excuse just to have a change from the 4 walls at home is not one that surprises me.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - I now go to the office twice a week having been exclusively working from home for 9 months. I didn't ask to come in, my new boss asked me too, but I object at all. On the down side I don't like getting on the tube, but I have to admit the up side of actually getting out and into some semblance of the old routine has actually been comforting in a way.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 17, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I swear the only reason I ever die is lag...
		
Click to expand...

Oh it was dreadful they were just appearing everywhere and I would get 3 shots in and no kill ... I hate that, also hate the distance stuff where you have to empty a mag into them to get a kill that’s just rubbish with an assault rifle.
I got dropped by a hand gun at 30yards last night with 1 shot and there was no kick back etc .. if I had opened up with an assault rifle I would expect a 1 shot kill at that range .. the game has got a little to fantasy now. I know it’s just a game but some stuff is just off


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah - I now go to the office twice a week having been exclusively working from home for 9 months. I didn't ask to come in, my new boss asked me too, but I object at all. On the down side I don't like getting on the tube, but I have to admit the up side of actually getting out and into some semblance of the old routine has actually been comforting in a way.
		
Click to expand...

I have been to the office every day since this started and would have lost the plot if I didn't. That said, I have a work car park and my own office with coffee machine etc so I get in the car, drive to work, go to my office, stay there on my own all day and then head home.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Oh it was dreadful they were just appearing everywhere and I would get 3 shots in and no kill ... I hate that, also hate the distance stuff where you have to empty a mag into them to get a kill that’s just rubbish with an assault rifle.
I got dropped by a hand gun at 30yards last night with 1 shot and there was no kick back etc .. if I had opened up with an assault rifle I would expect a 1 shot kill at that range .. the game has got a little to fantasy now. I know it’s just a game but some stuff is just off
		
Click to expand...

Thinking of giving Apex Legends a go. Not played online multiplayer for quite a while, since the days when I used to be pretty decent at Titanfall. Now I have finished Cyberpunk, it may be time to start up on something online.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I have been to the office every day since this started and would have lost the plot if I didn't. That said, I have a work car park and my own office with coffee machine etc so I get in the car, drive to work, go to my office, stay there on my own all day and then head home.
		
Click to expand...

Probably about 12 or more people in my office but there are glass screens between all the desks, and every other desk is left empty where possible, plus we all put our masks on when we're up and moving around. It's a bit weird but close to normal as can be allowed I guess.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 17, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Thinking of giving Apex Legends a go. Not played online multiplayer for quite a while, since the days when I used to be pretty decent at Titanfall. Now I have finished Cyberpunk, it may be time to start up on something online.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t play on the iPad .. it really is a rubbish gaming platform. I just got bored and downloaded the app


----------



## GB72 (Feb 17, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Don’t play on the iPad .. it really is a rubbish gaming platform. I just got bored and downloaded the app
		
Click to expand...

I will be playing on an Xbox Series X so should be fine


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Car insurance 

My car lives in an extremely secure military compound, I walk to work and back, I'm over 50 with several years no claims and yet it goes up and up each year....Rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Its all those crashes you have when you do drive it thats the problem


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 17, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Car insurance 

My car lives in an extremely secure military compound, I walk to work and back, I'm over 50 with several years no claims and yet it goes up and up each year....Rubbish.
		
Click to expand...


I suspect if you are providing the postcode for where car is parked it freaks out the insurers...

I worked mostly nights, back in the day, and when I provided the postcode for where car was overnight the computer basically said no on a couple of occasions... Even though there was secure/gated parking...


----------



## Pants (Feb 17, 2021)

LBC (others are similarly annoying) traffic reports.

"Long delays are being reported at xxxx due to an accident that happened earlier"  It wouldn't have been as a result of an accident that's going to  happen tomorrow grrrrrr


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2021)

Chainsaws and pampas grass is not a match made in heaven.
Also forgot to put longs on and got my legs scratched to buggery!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 17, 2021)

Slime said:



			Chainsaws and pampas grass is not a match made in heaven.
Also forgot to put longs on and got my legs scratched to buggery!
		
Click to expand...

It would never occur to me to use a chainsaw on Pampas. I used a grass hook last time.


----------



## Neilds (Feb 17, 2021)

Over use of the word ‘super’. Seems like nobody can give an interview without using it (wrongly) to say how they were super excited, it was super hard, they were super fast, etc. What is wrong with saying really, extremely or any of the other words that have worked really well for hundreds of years!!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2021)

drdel said:



			Highways England do not demand any sort of 'warranty' on repairs so there is no pressure on contractors to do quality ŕepairs.
		
Click to expand...

I'd imagine most of Highways Englands roads don't suffer in the same way as Local Authority roads because they are not full of Statutory Undertakers' apparatus, so they don't need to.

The pressure on the contractor to do a quality repair is surely loss of contract next time round & I'd imagine some fairly hefty penalty clauses.


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			It would never occur to me to use a chainsaw on Pampas. I used a grass hook last time.
		
Click to expand...

This is a massive clump!
Ratchet straps, very tight, at 2', 4' and 6' from the ground to form an upright, tubular plant.
Chainsaw just below each strap to finish with three neatly tied clumps of pampas.
Job done with minimal clearing up required.
But WEAR LONG TROUSERS!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 17, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Thinking of giving Apex Legends a go. Not played online multiplayer for quite a while, since the days when I used to be pretty decent at Titanfall. Now I have finished Cyberpunk, it may be time to start up on something online.
		
Click to expand...

I was hooked to Apex before I got into Warzone. It’s good but difficult. A lot of the fights are at long range and the guns are hard to control.


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2021)

Traminator said:



			The whole system is a farce...

They send you a renewal quote which is higher than last year as a thanks for being a loyal customer, you phone them up to cancel with some made-up story of finding it cheaper elsewhere, 5 minutes later they've knocked 70 quid off and you just carry on with them ...

Click to expand...

Never trust anyone who works in insurance


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 17, 2021)

Ally McCoist...just be quiet for a few seconds man!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In my head I can see a Matt cartoon, see The Telegraph, of a host of people in cars all turning to their passengerss and saying 'Aren't these roads busy. I bet their journey isn't essential'. My wife does this on occasion, we drive to work together, and I have to point out to her that other people might be looking at us and saying the same thing. It does make me chuckle.
		
Click to expand...

But you're out before 9am so most won't be saying that as they will (maybe) like you and off to work. It's the ones on the bluddy roads AFTER 9am that will be saying that, and my God there are a lot of them. White vans EVERYWHERE! Driveways paved essential? I don't bluddy think so.


----------



## DanFST (Feb 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			White vans EVERYWHERE! Driveways paved essential? I don't bluddy think so.
		
Click to expand...

But it keeps them off measly government handouts and put food on their table? I'm certain the risk of catching covid whilst repaving a driveway is almost nil.


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			But you're out before 9am so most won't be saying that as they will (maybe) like you and off to work. It's the ones on the bluddy roads AFTER 9am that will be saying that, and my God there are a lot of them. White vans EVERYWHERE! Driveways paved essential? I don't bluddy think so.
		
Click to expand...

Presumably 'white van man' is working, delivery drivers, self employed builders, plumbers, electricians etc, and if he can't work from home then he is perfectly entitled to be out driving?

From Gov.uk website:

You do not need to be classed as a critical worker to go to work if you cannot work from home.

Where it is necessary for you to work in other people’s homes you can continue to, for example if you’re a:


Nanny
Cleaner
Tradesperson


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			But you're out before 9am so most won't be saying that as they will (maybe) like you and off to work. It's the ones on the bluddy roads AFTER 9am that will be saying that, and my God there are a lot of them. White vans EVERYWHERE! Driveways paved essential? I don't bluddy think so.
		
Click to expand...

Can they work from home? No. Can they socially distance at work ? Yes 

Does it keep tax coming into the economy ? Yes 

No complaints


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ally McCoist...just be quiet for a few seconds man!
		
Click to expand...

I think he's great. I'd have him on a lot more matches.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2021)

Big cut and paste posts without any personal input!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2021)

The Spam calllers are working overtime....just had my 13th one this week.....


----------



## Piece (Feb 18, 2021)

<first world irritation>

Scalpers and Bots taking almost all the new PS5 drops this week.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 18, 2021)

Piece said:



			<first world irritation>

Scalpers and Bots taking almost all the new PS5 drops this week.
		
Click to expand...

That is not good at all. I was so lucky in that my wife managed to get me an Xbox Series X in the first run of pre orders for my birthday in December. Would hate to be chasing around trying to get a next gen console at the moment. Mind you, if stock became available, I would be tempted to get a PS5 as well (though stongly tempted by an occulus rift 2 at the moment).


----------



## banjofred (Feb 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The Spam calllers are working overtime....just had my 13th one this week.....
		
Click to expand...

I had a call from HMRC (uh huh...sure) this morning while on my walk. Haven't had this one for 6 months or so.


----------



## banjofred (Feb 18, 2021)

Just started my US taxes......I need beer. 

This April will be my first UK self assessment. 

Doing 2 different taxes is twice as good.....yes?


----------



## Piece (Feb 18, 2021)

GB72 said:



			That is not good at all. I was so lucky in that my wife managed to get me an Xbox Series X in the first run of pre orders for my birthday in December. Would hate to be chasing around trying to get a next gen console at the moment. Mind you, if stock became available, I would be tempted to get a PS5 as well (though stongly tempted by an occulus rift 2 at the moment).
		
Click to expand...

I think it will be months before we get one unfortunately. The only way to get one this week is to be in the right website at exactly right time; 5 seconds too late and they are gone!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 18, 2021)

Piece said:



			I think it will be months before we get one unfortunately. The only way to get one this week is to be in the right website at exactly right time; 5 seconds too late and they are gone!
		
Click to expand...

Not helped by the fact that the stock earlier in the week was dropped on to the website at 3.00 in the morning.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 18, 2021)

Piece said:



			I think it will be months before we get one unfortunately. The only way to get one this week is to be in the right website at exactly right time; 5 seconds too late and they are gone!
		
Click to expand...

Look up Simply Games on Twitter. Seem reputable and they are asking people to register interest then offering stock in order to people as it comes in.


----------



## Piece (Feb 18, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Not helped by the fact that the stock earlier in the week was dropped on to the website at 3.00 in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

We really want to get one, but I'm not that desperate!!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2021)

Piece said:



			We really want to get one, but I'm not that desperate!!
		
Click to expand...

A mate set him alarm for 2am, ordered one from Argos and it was delivered the same morning.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2021)

Looking out of the window and thinking I should be playing golf right now...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2021)

Having the led, along with 8 others in the street, stolen off our front door roof overnight!


----------



## banjofred (Feb 18, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Having the led, along with 8 others in the street, stolen off our front door roof overnight!

Click to expand...

How? Ninja? Seems like that would really make a bit of noise.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The Spam calllers are working overtime....just had my 13th one this week.....
		
Click to expand...

14


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			14

Click to expand...

Sorry, I dialed the wrong number 🤣🤣


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2021)

banjofred said:



			How? Ninja? Seems like that would really make a bit of noise.
		
Click to expand...

Very quietly


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			Sorry, I dialed the wrong number 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

5 times?


----------



## banjofred (Feb 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			5 times?
		
Click to expand...

Lockdown.....he's losing touch with reality.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Lockdown.....he's losing touch with reality.
		
Click to expand...

Ah..but in order to have lost something, one must first have had it to begin with...


----------



## Piece (Feb 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			A mate set him alarm for 2am, ordered one from Argos and it was delivered the same morning.
		
Click to expand...

Very lucky guy. My son was on the PC 15 hours straight (I kid you not!) and got sweet F.A.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2021)

Piece said:



			Very lucky guy. My son was on the PC 15 hours straight (I kid you not!) and got sweet F.A.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, unlucky 😯


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			5 times?
		
Click to expand...

Some of us have work to do and there’s always another day


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			14

Click to expand...

We've had 5 today.  Just set up the new BT handsets with a nice big red Block button on it.

The irritation is the dose of Texter's thumb from filling up the contact list.


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2021)

My boy is now self-isolating because the two guys he works with have just tested positive.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 19, 2021)

Vaccination snobbery...

Charlie Mullins... 

Myself... Failing to turn off rant radio therefore prompting 'random irritations' ...


----------



## GB72 (Feb 19, 2021)

The fact that people are actually surprised, and that it is deemed worthy of reporting on, that Ryanair ran flights that people could not travel on because as long as the flight departed and arrived, there was no requirement to refund the cost of the ticket.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The fact that people are actually surprised, and that it is deemed worthy of reporting on, that Ryanair ran flights that people could not travel on because as long as the flight departed and arrived, there was no requirement to refund the cost of the ticket.
		
Click to expand...

I'm always suprised that people actually use Ryanair. I don't care how cheap they are, the man actually despises his customers and who in their right mind wants to give him their money....


----------



## GB72 (Feb 19, 2021)

saving_par said:



			I'm always suprised that people actually use Ryanair. I don't care how cheap they are, the man actually despises his customers and who in their right mind wants to give him their money....
		
Click to expand...

I agree then the surprise when the customer service is awful or they cannot get a refund.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I agree then the surprise when the customer service is awful or they cannot get a refund.
		
Click to expand...

And yet people keep using them..again and again...


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The fact that people are actually surprised, and that it is deemed worthy of reporting on, that Ryanair ran flights that people could not travel on because as long as the flight departed and arrived, there was no requirement to refund the cost of the ticket.
		
Click to expand...

Virgin did exactly the same. Not restricted solely to Ryanair.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 19, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Virgin did exactly the same. Not restricted solely to Ryanair.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, just the stories I saw in the news today were Ryanair. Suspect that they all did it to some extent.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Fair point, just the stories I saw in the news today were Ryanair. Suspect that they all did it to some extent.
		
Click to expand...

I had a December flight to New York. Called to ask about a refund as US had travel ban from UK, actually illegal to travel according to FCO at the time, was told "the flight is still scheduled and will fly with as many passengers as turn up so no refunds are avaialble" 
Crooks, especially after filing for Chapter 15 protection only a few weeks before. 

Utter crooks. Did I already say thay?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 19, 2021)

Little Englanders’ rage that Harry and Meghan want out of the royal nonsense.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 19, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Little Englanders’ rage that Harry and Meghan want out of the royal nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Now they have confirmed they want out, can they no longer be 'news' please.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 19, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Little Englanders’ rage that Harry and Meghan want out of the royal nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

In or out I don't care but why declare her pregnancy with a staged black and white photo of them and the bump? If you want privacy and a normal life then that's not what you'd do. Oh and let's go on Oprah...


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			In or out I don't care but why declare her pregnancy with a staged black and white photo of them and the bump? If you want privacy and a normal life then that's not what you'd do. Oh and let's go on Oprah...
		
Click to expand...

Gotta make money now they’re not going to be taking our taxes. 😬


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			In or out I don't care but why declare her pregnancy with a staged black and white photo of them and the bump? If you want privacy and a normal life then that's not what you'd do. Oh and let's go on Oprah...
		
Click to expand...

It's all she's about is self promotion .. very clever lady, terrible actress but married a film producer.. that always helps 

Then married a royal

Social climber 

Put money on her running for president in a few years lol


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Little Englanders’ rage that Harry and Meghan want out of *the royal nonsense.*

Click to expand...

Nonsense ........................ in your opinion.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 19, 2021)

Nightmare at Marylebone station
Waiting for my train home, had a few minutes to spare, fancied a hot chocolate from the kiosk. 

Picked it up one handed as I expected the cup to have some rigidity, however it was a paper cup and it was like grabbing a wet sponge

Bloody thing exploded, the cap spun off and showered me and the floor with hot chocolate.

that awful moment when everyone looks at you and thanks the lord it wasn’t them

good job I have a bundle of antibacterial wipes as part of my work ppe. 

I now mildly whiff of chocolate 
🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			In or out I don't care but why declare her pregnancy with a staged black and white photo of them and the bump? If you want privacy and a normal life then that's not what you'd do. Oh and let's go on Oprah...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the privacy they're after is to announce what they want when they want and not have it splashed across the front page of The Sun?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nightmare at Marylebone station
Waiting for my train home, had a few minutes to spare, fancied a hot chocolate from the kiosk.

Picked it up one handed as I expected the cup to have some rigidity, however it was a paper cup and it was like grabbing a wet sponge

Bloody thing exploded, the cap spun off and showered me and the floor with hot chocolate.

that awful moment when everyone looks at you and thanks the lord it wasn’t them

good job I have a bundle of antibacterial wipes as part of my work ppe.

I now mildly whiff of chocolate
🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

#IronFist


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 19, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Maybe the privacy they're after is to announce what they want when they want and not have it splashed across the front page of The Sun?
		
Click to expand...

For me privacy is just that...quiet life...just disappear off the radar. The more they publicise what's going on in their private lives the more media interest there will be - I'm sure they're both intelligent enough to figure that one out.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



*I now mildly whiff of chocolate*
🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Makes a change from pee...


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



*I now mildly whiff of chocolate*
🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Bottle it and sell it as aftershave. You'll make a bloody fortune.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 19, 2021)

Mrs SILH losing her debit card - again...and only about three weeks after she got a replacement after - yet another - lost card...


----------



## fundy (Feb 19, 2021)

Removals booked for a fortnight monday, still dont have anywhere sorted to go to


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			Removals booked for a fortnight monday, still dont have anywhere sorted to go to 

Click to expand...

Blimey 

What the hell are you going to do?


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 19, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nightmare at Marylebone station
Waiting for my train home, had a few minutes to spare, fancied a hot chocolate from the kiosk.

Picked it up one handed as I expected the cup to have some rigidity, however it was a paper cup and it was like grabbing a wet sponge

Bloody thing exploded, the cap spun off and showered me and the floor with hot chocolate.

that awful moment when everyone looks at you and thanks the lord it wasn’t them

good job I have a bundle of antibacterial wipes as part of my work ppe.

I now mildly whiff of chocolate
🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

i Would have complained as no mention of any pain so it couldn’t have been the hot chocolate as ordered 😜. Were you made to sit in a carriage all by your self😂


----------



## fundy (Feb 19, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Blimey

What the hell are you going to do?
		
Click to expand...


same as ive been doing for the last 2 weeks, scouring every site i can, phoning every agent i can

we have applications in on a couple that were still waiting to hear on, hopefully its just a numbers game albeit we clearly arent high up the pecking list only wanting 6 mths and having a dog, if they fail we'll apply for pretty much anything left on our watchlist monday

that and wine, lots of wine


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			same as ive been doing for the last 2 weeks, scouring every site i can, phoning every agent i can

we have applications in on a couple that were still waiting to hear on, hopefully its just a numbers game albeit we clearly arent high up the pecking list only wanting 6 mths and having a dog, if they fail we'll apply for pretty much anything left on our watchlist monday

that and wine, lots of wine 

Click to expand...

You could rent a caravan, and become an unmentionable, living in a layby.

Happy to help?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 19, 2021)

Burst water mains.
It seems every other damned road has one or is being dug up to repair one


----------



## fundy (Feb 19, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			You could rent a caravan, and become an unmentionable, living in a layby.

Happy to help?
		
Click to expand...


Cheers Murph, hadnt thought of that 

Actually plan Z is a van on one of Hobournes parks lol, lets hope it doesnt come to it


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 19, 2021)

Slime said:



			Nonsense ........................ in your opinion.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that clarification, I was under the impression that the things I say were representative of the Deputy Director of Communications to the government cabinet of Eswatini.


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Thanks for that clarification, I was under the impression that the things I say were representative of the Deputy Director of Communications to the government cabinet of Eswatini.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong again.


----------



## Pants (Feb 19, 2021)

Nasa Perseverance rover mission cost ~ £2 billion and working
UK Track and Trace system cost ~ £10+ billion so far... 
and total failure?


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 20, 2021)

Pants said:



			Nasa Perseverance rover mission cost ~ £2 billion and working
UK Track and Trace system cost ~ £10+ billion so far...
and total failure?
		
Click to expand...

🤣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 20, 2021)

Pants said:



			Nasa Perseverance rover mission cost ~ £2 billion and working
UK Track and Trace system cost ~ £10+ billion so far...
and total failure?
		
Click to expand...

And both of them showed us a pretty depressing landscape .


----------



## bobmac (Feb 21, 2021)

Some people on my local town Facebook page are complaining about *''power outages''*
I wonder where that came from


----------



## IanM (Feb 21, 2021)

Since GM became .com it's blocked on my work laptop.   So it's less easy to peek at it in dull meetings!

Don't really want to write to IT asking for a golf site to be white listed!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2021)

IanM said:



			Since GM became .com it's blocked on my work laptop.   So it's less easy to peek at it in dull meetings!

Don't really want to write to IT asking for a golf site to be white listed!
		
Click to expand...

What are they going to do; sack you?    You're off anyway.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 21, 2021)

Tennis players and their grunting.

Flicked over to watch the Aussie Open Final and I watched 1 game before sacking it off. 

It’s so blooming irritating.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 21, 2021)

I know Mars is very interesting but the money spent to do this so a few people can get intellectual orgasms, seems a bit insensitive when we have so many people poor and suffering.  ( not talking about the golf community here)


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 21, 2021)

Rupert was bit stinky yesterday so got he a bath, which he hated. on the walk today we cut down a lane to head from the canal up to the Hills, as the cows and sheep were gone from the fields i let him off the lead... my first mistake.. he straight away found a big wet cow pat and rolled in it. so we cut across some open fields we'd not been  in before... someone foind 3 dead sheep and rolled in those too. went though the woods and guess what he found a pretty ripe looking dead Deer and rolled in that as well.

spend a good half  hour washing him off in the Ness on the way home, i had to have another shower when i got in as well


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 21, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I know Mars is very interesting but the money spent to do this so a few people can get intellectual orgasms, seems a bit insensitive when we have so many people poor and suffering.  ( not talking about the golf community here)
		
Click to expand...

You should read up about the benefits that have come from space exploration. There are very many.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			You should read up about the benefits that have come from space exploration. There are very many.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like formula one.. people see it as a millionaires toy 

But about every single safety advancement in cars comes from formula one


----------



## drdel (Feb 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Bit like formula one.. people see it as a millionaires toy

But about every single safety advancement in cars comes from formula one
		
Click to expand...

Motor Sport yes, Formula 1 not so much!


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Bit like formula one.. people see it as a millionaires toy

But about every single safety advancement in cars comes from formula one
		
Click to expand...

F1 is so regulated now there is very little opportunity but yes composite and aero dynamics have greatly benefited.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 21, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			You should read up about the benefits that have come from space exploration. There are very many.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure they have, but the point is clean up one mess before moving to the next thing


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I am sure they have, but the point is clean up one mess before moving to the next thing
		
Click to expand...

Climate change is a bigger and badder threat than covid has been .. it will wipe out the entire race 

Science needs to be fully funded to work out how the heck to get us out the mess


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Climate change is a bigger and badder threat than covid has been .. it will wipe out the entire race

Science needs to be fully funded to work out how the heck to get us out the mess
		
Click to expand...

Climate change is pretty straightforward, we have seen an improvement with the lack of traffic. But we need that to stick. The next one is packaging and that could be sorted with simple legislation. The point is there are wealthy people who don’t want to change or improve the environment.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Climate change is pretty straightforward, we have seen an improvement with the lack of traffic. But we need that to stick. The next one is packaging and that could be sorted with simple legislation. The point is there are wealthy people who don’t want to change or improve the environment.
		
Click to expand...

Traffic is small fry

Boilers
Meat
Flying

3 of the worst

But we all need heat, love meat and people like holiday's


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2021)

Add in cheap fashion, cheap disposable goods from China, shipping, construction, and motoring (including manufacture), and we are all doomed.

You only need to look at how many cars people have owned to see part of the problem with modern society. Every one wants something new all the time.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Traffic is small fry

Boilers
Meat
Flying

3 of the worst

But we all need heat, love meat and people like holiday's
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 21, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I know Mars is very interesting but the money spent to do this so a few people can get intellectual orgasms, seems a bit insensitive when we have so many people poor and suffering.  ( not talking about the golf community here)
		
Click to expand...

Age old point of  view about humankind exploration. That exploration and pushing boundaries will always happen.
And if humans are to survive for hundreds of more years from now, then it will be necessary to find somewhere else to live , as well as here.


----------



## Slime (Feb 21, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Age old point If view about humankind exploration. That exploration and pushing boundaries will always happen.
And if humans are to survive for hundreds of more years from now, then it will be necessary to find somewhere else to live , as well as here.
		
Click to expand...

Or reduce the number of human beings?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			Or reduce the number of human beings?
		
Click to expand...

Covid tried that we just doing our best to limit the numbers


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2021)

Cant think why an injection  in the eye leaves it so sore 😭😭


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Cant think why an injection  in the eye leaves it so sore 😭😭
		
Click to expand...

Can't think why a poke in the eye with a sharp stick wouldn't hurt.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can't think why a poke in the eye with a sharp stick wouldn't hurt. 

Click to expand...

Who'd have thought a Covid jab would be given in the eye ?


----------



## cliveb (Feb 21, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Climate change is pretty straightforward, we have seen an improvement with the lack of traffic. But we need that to stick. The next one is packaging and that could be sorted with simple legislation. *The point is there are wealthy people who don’t want to change or improve the environment*.
		
Click to expand...

This is the core issue. The world runs on commerce and profit. The only way things will change is when the green alternative becomes cheaper - then the businessmen will flock to change over.

We need renewables to become cheaper than fossil fuels - we're getting there.
And we need other forms of packaging to become cheaper than plastic - I see little progress on this one. Plastigeddon might get us before climate change.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 21, 2021)

cliveb said:



			This is the core issue. The world runs on commerce and profit. The only way things will change is when the green alternative becomes cheaper - then the businessmen will flock to change over.

We need renewables to become cheaper than fossil fuels - we're getting there.
And we need other forms of packaging to become cheaper than plastic - I see little progress on this one. Plastigeddon might get us before climate change.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I see little movement here, I just think it should be a case by this date you will use these materials and if you don’t you cannot sell or your fined. It is usually done like this in the auto industry so why not just transfer the brutality to the packaging industry


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 21, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Yes I see little movement here, I just think it should be a case by this date you will use these materials and if you don’t you cannot sell or your fined. It is usually done like this in the auto industry so why not just transfer the brutality to the packaging industry
		
Click to expand...

There simply are not alternatives right now. Plastics are simply so good that they are so intrinsic in so many things. The industry is trying to change and use alternatives but they will require massive compromises by customers, consumers, everyone. It's happening but I suspect people don't appreciate quite how important they are in so much of modern life


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There simply are not alternatives right now. Plastics are simply so good that they are so intrinsic in so many things. The industry is trying to change and use alternatives but they will require massive compromises by customers, consumers, everyone. It's happening but I suspect people don't appreciate quite how important they are in so much of modern life
		
Click to expand...

Bamboo is a game changer .. amount of stuff you can do with it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Bamboo is a game changer .. amount of stuff you can do with it
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but what about the pandas 🐼 👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah, but what about the pandas 🐼 👍
		
Click to expand...

I can't tell if your being tongue in cheek here? But I'll go with no just incase 

Bamboo is one of the fastest growing things on the planet, takes months to grow full where as trees takes 30 years


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Bamboo is a game changer .. amount of stuff you can do with it
		
Click to expand...

I hope so. I'm not defending the use of plastics but we use them at work in various guises and all efforts so far to replace them have failed. All suppliers know that penalties are coming and are desperately trialling alternatives but the success to date is limited.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 22, 2021)

Out in the car yesterday and a considerate white van man cut a corner forcing me in to the side, clipped my front splitter off a kerb, cracked it right on the corner. Thankfully no bumper damage that I can see. 
Just called BM about a replacement... £840 

Cheers WVM very considerate that he failed to stop too.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah, but what about the pandas 🐼 👍
		
Click to expand...

Should we pander to them 😖


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2021)

1. The seats on the side of the Met Line trains are in 7s, so as we're leaving a gap between people, I always try and sit in the odd numbered ones, so you can fit 4 people there. Seems logical to me but the amount of people who get on and sit on the second seat in from the end boggles the mind.


2. I'm handing one of my projects over to the new person taking it over this week. Just found out they've not used our current system, don't even have an account, not had any training on it or anything. Handover should be fun then, she's not going to have a clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 22, 2021)

I've just flattened my car battery after pumping up the tyres with one of those plug into car lighter pump things. I've now got to find someone who has some jump leads and a car.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I've just flattened my car battery after pumping up the tyres with one of those plug into car lighter pump things. I've now got to find someone who has some jump leads and a car.

Click to expand...

Did you not start the car to pump the tyres?


----------



## AliMc (Feb 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Did you not start the car to pump the tyres?
		
Click to expand...

Yip I always do that !


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Did you not start the car to pump the tyres?
		
Click to expand...

In a lot of cars you don't need to. My current one does not need the engine on the power plug to work. I suspect this is a learnt moment.

To be fair, if that is killing your battery then it is on its last legs anyway.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 22, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah, but what about the pandas 🐼 👍
		
Click to expand...

They are just divas, only eating certain things and mating under specific conditions.. they are just waiting to be extinct.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 22, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah, but what about the pandas 🐼 👍
		
Click to expand...

You can't make much from them, except maybe rugs


----------



## Captainron (Feb 22, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah, but what about the pandas 🐼 👍
		
Click to expand...

They had their chance when they designed those cop cars.....

Writing was on the wall for them


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 22, 2021)

Okay might have been said but why on earth do dog walkers bag the turd up and then sling it on the floor or tie it to a tree???


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Okay might have been said but why on earth do dog walkers bag the turd up and then sling it on the floor or tie it to a tree???
		
Click to expand...

Option 1. They leave it there to pick up when their walk is finished and they will then put it in a bin. Their circuit may not pass a bin and they don't want to carry it all the way around.

Option 2. They are morons.

Sadly, option 2 is the most likely. I have a dog and never do this. Even if you remember to pick it up on your way back it rubs everyone else up. Just take it with you.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 22, 2021)

cliveb said:



			We need renewables to become cheaper than fossil fuels - we're getting there.
		
Click to expand...

''The world’s best solar power schemes now offer the “cheapest…electricity in history” with the technology cheaper than coal and gas in most major countries.''

https://www.carbonbrief.org/solar-i...olar power,Agency's World Energy Outlook 2020.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I can't tell if your being tongue in cheek here? But I'll go with no just incase

Bamboo is one of the fastest growing things on the planet, takes months to grow full where as trees takes 30 years
		
Click to expand...

...but don't plant the bleedin' stuff in your garden - storing up real problems for the future if you do.  If you want to have some in the garden use planters...


----------



## ADB (Feb 22, 2021)

Guys that deliver logs for our woodburner progressively providing less per load for the last two deliveries. Trouble is they are really good guys, always busy and i've always felt like i was getting good VFM - but i'm torn whether to say anything to them or shrug and wait for next winter to see if their ratios have changed and look elsewhere


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 22, 2021)

JamesR said:



			You can't make much from them, except maybe rugs
		
Click to expand...

Panda steaks are yummy.


----------



## banjofred (Feb 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...but don't plant the bleedin' stuff in your garden - storing up real problems for the future if you do.  If you want to have some in the garden use planters...
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what kind. We had 2 kinds right next to each other when we moved in almost 6 years ago. One of them is fine....grows fast but stays where it is. The other one  is not pleasant....won't stay where it is...can't seem to kill it.....worse than ivy.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In a lot of cars you don't need to. My current one does not need the engine on the power plug to work. I suspect this is a learnt moment.

To be fair, if that is killing your battery then it is on its last legs anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but if you don't do that it's asking for the battery to drain lol 

Never use the sockets with engine off.. school boy error


----------



## Captainron (Feb 22, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Panda steaks are yummy.
		
Click to expand...

Panda Satay with some peanut sauce ....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2021)

Just after Xmas the Mrs got the reminder to tax her car.
She was having a hard time with her shoulder and fighting with a tax issue and put it to one side...and forgot about it! 
Took her to work this morning and on the doorstep was a letter from DVLA reminding her that she hadn't taxed the car and really should as she could get done for it....
So it's now taxed.
Only been driving around in it for 3 1/2 weeks without tax.......


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Option 1. They leave it there to pick up when their walk is finished and they will then put it in a bin. Their circuit may not pass a bin and they don't want to carry it all the way around.

Option 2. They are morons.

Sadly, option 2 is the most likely. I have a dog and never do this. Even if you remember to pick it up on your way back it rubs everyone else up. Just take it with you.
		
Click to expand...

I was walking part of the Cleveland Way a few years back. There was a guy walking his dog about 100 yards in front of us. It had a dump, he bagged it up, then put it under a bush. I pulled him up and said 'Oi, what the hell do you think you are doing?" He replied that he was going to get it on the way back and bin it. I don't know if he did or not, but I did feel a bit of an idiot for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			I was walking part of the Cleveland Way a few years back. There was a guy walking his dog about 100 yards in front of us. It had a dump, he bagged it up, then put it under a bush. I pulled him up and said 'Oi, what the hell do you think you are doing?" He replied that he was going to get it on the way back and bin it. I don't know if he did or not, but I did feel a bit of an idiot for jumping to conclusions.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, the conclusion you jumped to is correct more often than not. If it was not the case then why are so many left? They should disappear shouldn't they? 

I think it is lazy not to take it with you. Can anyone leaving it under a bush guarantee that they won't forget to pick it up on the way back? Keep jumping on people who do it


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sadly, the conclusion you jumped to is correct more often than not. If it was not the case then why are so many left? They should disappear shouldn't they?

I think it is lazy not to take it with you. Can anyone leaving it under a bush guarantee that they won't forget to pick it up on the way back? Keep jumping on people who do it 

Click to expand...

Depending on our walk and location we will often leave it for collection on the way home. Tucked away and yes we have forgotten to collect it and yes have gone back out for it. Can't see the issue myself.


----------



## Dando (Feb 22, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Panda steaks are yummy.
		
Click to expand...

I find them so much better than Wookie steaks. They can be a bit chewie 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Depending on our walk and location we will often leave it for collection on the way home. Tucked away and yes we have forgotten to collect it and yes have gone back out for it. Can't see the issue myself.
		
Click to expand...

I think it partly comes down to how it looks to others, they see litter on the walk and who likes that?, and partly for those who forget but are not as diligent as yourself and end up just leaving it there.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 22, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			They are just divas, only eating certain things and mating under specific conditions.. they are just waiting to be extinct.
		
Click to expand...

The panda just eats, shoots and leaves.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 22, 2021)

sunshine said:



			The panda just eats, shoots and leaves.
		
Click to expand...

Of a particular species of bamboo


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 22, 2021)

I can't tell you much about Pandas, but I can tell you they are rubbish at making Cola.


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Depends on what kind. We had 2 kinds right next to each other when we moved in almost 6 years ago. One of them is fine....grows fast but stays where it is. The other one  is not pleasant....won't stay where it is...can't seem to kill it.....worse than ivy.
		
Click to expand...

Bamboo generally falls in to one of two types, running or clumping.
Clumping bamboo .......... good.
Running bamboo ............ bad.
Your best bet is to install a rhizome barrier, see below;

*Rhizome barrier*
A common way to control running bamboo is using rhizome barrier. This is a tough, flexible plastic that is installed in the ground, completely surrounding the bamboo. It comes in various thicknesses and widths, but at a minimum I would use 24" wide and perhaps 36" in sandy soil. The barrier must be installed with a couple inches above ground because the rhizomes can emerge from the ground and "jump" the barrier. You will need to inspect the barrier each year and cut any rhizomes that have crossed it.


There are many suppliers online with a search for "rhizome barrier".  A large manufacturer with many distributors is DeepRoot. The success of the barrier control depends on installing correctly according to the manufacturer's directions. If you can slope the barrier outward (away from the bamboo) it will help guide the rhizomes upward where you can see them instead of downward where they may go under the barrier.

Good luck!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 22, 2021)

BBC News headline....."Social contact limits "over from 21st June"" with a picture of people sitting around a table underneath it. Then text which says that "rules will be eased in 4 stages, with changes led by data not dates".

And yet they've decided to go with a date in their headline.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 22, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			BBC News headline....."Social contact limits "over from 21st June"" with a picture of people sitting around a table underneath it. Then text which says that "rules will be eased in 4 stages, with changes led by data not dates".

And yet they've decided to go with a date in their headline.
		
Click to expand...

And if the data changes, so will the dates


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Well, the Admiral has sorted himself out finally.
Interestingly they've re-instated the original policy due to it being their error, but have specifically mentioned that I wasn't insured for the short period between them canceling and reinstating, sneaky gits.
Thankfully not needed, but weaselish behaviour in my view.
		
Click to expand...

Until you find you've gone through a camera in that period and are asked to produce your insurance...

If you can prove that you paid before the old one ran out I'd be all over them.  Have they extended your policy period to match the new start date or have they stuck to the old end date, thus charging you the same price for less than a year's policy?

And according to the new adverts, it's herself.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I phoned them a couple of days before renewal, agreed on the renewal price and gave them my credit card details.   They have a recording of all that and they don't understand why it wasn't renewed.

However, they've only started the new policy from today, meaning a 48 hour gap, in the email they specify the renewal is subject to no incidents, including with the police, during the 48 hour gap.

So on one hand they've admitted they made a mistake and shouldn't have, unbeknown to me, stopped the policy, but on the other hand they are not taking responsibility for that period.

The policy runs until when it would have done if it was renewed properly, but is £2 cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Concerning, especially as our cars are on a multicar policy with a certain nautically themed insurer...

I might be inclined to make enquiries of the Ombudsman about their behaviour.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Actually, thinking about it, the lady who got the policy restarted said that they had done so based on their employee's computer notes on my renewal phone call, but they'd not yet had chance to listen back to the whole recording.

I'm guessing the missing 48 hours is their safeguard until they can listen and confirm the exact phone conversation.
		
Click to expand...

Could you not request a transcript of the conversation given the importance of it ?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Well as things stand, I took a trip to the supermarket and back on Saturday and didn't run any cameras as far as I know so shouldn't have any issues.

Not sure if I'm being naive here, but if a ticket did arrive in the post would they deliberately delete recordings of 3 separate calls in order to deny I wasn't insured because of their mistake?
I would like to hope that couldn't happen... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I dont think they would cheat or lie but was just picking up on BIM' s comment.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Well as things stand, I took a trip to the supermarket and back on Saturday and didn't run any cameras as far as I know so shouldn't have any issues.

Not sure if I'm being naive here, but if a ticket did arrive in the post would they deliberately delete recordings of 3 separate calls in order to deny I wasn't insured because of their mistake?
I would like to hope that couldn't happen... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying they would deliberately delete them but I would have hoped that they would have been far more forthcoming & reassuring about the fact that they have totally screwed up & left you technically without cover.  

As it stands if you were asked to produce, as unlikely as that is, you couldn't & the onus is on you to do so.  If they have been more helpful than that and I'm not picking up on it my apologies, but given the way that they remind you of your obligation to be honest when answering questions as they form the basis of a contract in law, they don't seem keen to be upholding their end of the contract having taken the cash.


----------



## IainP (Feb 22, 2021)

"March 29"

Guess we're all Americans now 🤔

Roll on the 29th of March 🙂👍😁


----------



## cliveb (Feb 22, 2021)

IainP said:



			"March 29"

Guess we're all American's now 🤔

Roll on the 29th of March 🙂👍😁
		
Click to expand...

My random irritation is people being picky about correct use of language, and then putting an apostrophe in the wrong place.


----------



## NearHull (Feb 23, 2021)

cliveb said:



			My random irritation is people being picky about correct use of language, and then putting an apostrophe in the wrong place. 

Click to expand...

But a neat tie in to ‘Eats, shoots and leaves’.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 23, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I agree totally.

To be balanced though, and this will sound a bit mickey mouse for such a big company, the lady who restarted the policy was WFH "and finishing at 5pm".

When I was speaking to her at 4.40, she said she'd try and get it sorted before she finished work.   She phoned me back 15 minutes later and said that her manager had authorised her to restart the policy based on the computer notes.   She said that obviously in that intervening time they'd not had chance to listen to the 20 minute phone recording.

I can see that before listening to the recording they need to cover themselves, but once they've listened to it they would have to, if necessary, take full responsibility.

Bottom line is, someone made an admin mistake.   It happens, albeit with quite important consequences on this occasion.
		
Click to expand...

 Most if not all motor insurance staff are WFH now and mistakes are made by human and technolofly, an its  just as frustrating for the staff as well as yourselves.
At least you have your policy back up and running with no harm done.
I think that although we want everything perfect, currently we do have to accept that things can go wrong more readily right now at least until normality returns across the board.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 23, 2021)

Our buyers buyer has pulled out, we were supposed to be exchanging this week.
House was on the market since June and the chain was complete in October. We'll miss the stamp duty holiday deadline, sellers probably won't hang around. 
I'm going to have to sort my son's school application, and my wife is 5 months pregnant. 
I'm lost.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 23, 2021)

IainP said:



			"March 29"

Guess we're all Americans now 🤔

Roll on the 29th of March 🙂👍😁
		
Click to expand...

My humble apologies for your 'random irritation' ...


----------



## IainP (Feb 23, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			My humble apologies for your 'random irritation' ...
		
Click to expand...

Ha, no need.
1) it was just a 'random irritation'
2) I posted it as at the time there were 3 separate threads on my page with it included in the title.  Don't think you created any of them though


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Well as things stand, I took a trip to the supermarket and back on Saturday and didn't run any cameras as far as I know so shouldn't have any issues.

Not sure if I'm being naive here, but if a ticket did arrive in the post *would they deliberately delete recordings of 3 separate calls* in order to deny I wasn't insured because of their mistake?
I would like to hope that couldn't happen... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not but I'm sure they didn't _deliberately _leave you uninsured for two days either.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 23, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Our buyers buyer has pulled out, we were supposed to be exchanging this week.
House was on the market since June and the chain was complete in October. We'll miss the stamp duty holiday deadline, sellers probably won't hang around.
I'm going to have to sort my son's school application, and my wife is 5 months pregnant.
I'm lost.
		
Click to expand...

Oh crikey that's awful. Feel for you and hope you can quickly get something sorted.


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Our buyers buyer has pulled out, we were supposed to be exchanging this week.
House was on the market since June and the chain was complete in October. We'll miss the stamp duty holiday deadline, sellers probably won't hang around.
I'm going to have to sort my son's school application, and my wife is 5 months pregnant.
I'm lost.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear  Seems quite a few chains are falling apart


----------



## GB72 (Feb 23, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Our buyers buyer has pulled out, we were supposed to be exchanging this week.
House was on the market since June and the chain was complete in October. We'll miss the stamp duty holiday deadline, sellers probably won't hang around.
I'm going to have to sort my son's school application, and my wife is 5 months pregnant.
I'm lost.
		
Click to expand...

Not much comfort I know but word around the profession is that the Stamp Duty deadline will be extended to the duration of all other covid financial measures


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Not much comfort I know but word around the profession is that the Stamp Duty deadline will be extended to the duration of all other covid financial measures
		
Click to expand...


Not sure I wanted to read that or not.......


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Not much comfort I know but word around the profession is that the Stamp Duty deadline will be extended to the duration of all other covid financial measures
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I'll look out for that. Could help a bit, especially if our sellers wait for us to get a completed chain again.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh crikey that's awful. Feel for you and hope you can quickly get something sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			Sorry to hear  Seems quite a few chains are falling apart
		
Click to expand...

What makes it worse is the council were buying our buyers house, which I thought would be a safe bet and no issues as ultimately, it's not an individual getting cold feet. They'd actually advertised for houses they wanted. 
Our buyer lives on our estate already and wanted ours which is bigger. Council have pulled out as they don't want the estate management fee to be an issue....it's £75 per year and they've known about it since October. I'm tempted to say I'll pay it for them every year even after we've gone.


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			What makes it worse is the council were buying our buyers house, which I thought would be a safe bet and no issues as ultimately, it's not an individual getting cold feet. They'd actually advertised for houses they wanted.
Our buyer lives on our estate already and wanted ours which is bigger. Council have pulled out as they don't want the estate management fee to be an issue....it's £75 per year and they've known about it since October. I'm tempted to say I'll pay it for them every year even after we've gone.
		
Click to expand...

That is worse  , is it worth a conversation with the council to see if their is a way of resolving over such a small fee?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 23, 2021)

Our most productive member of staff has just had an isolate notification from the nhs app. She doesn't know anyone with covid but she obviously has to follow the guidelines. 

It would never be good timing but at the moment it is extra unhelpful.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			That is worse  , is it worth a conversation with the council to see if their is a way of resolving over such a small fee?
		
Click to expand...

I can't as it's not my buyer directly. Link one in the chain and I'm number 3.
Our sellers have said they'll give us a week and then it'll go back on the market. Can't ask for much else really, it was on the market for a year before we made an offer though so maybe it'll be a while again. Knowing our luck they'll get a buyer straight away, but can't begrudge them that, not their fault or ours really.


----------



## Piece (Feb 23, 2021)

Tree pollen season fired up today 😥


----------



## banjofred (Feb 23, 2021)

Piece said:



			Tree pollen season fired up today 😥
		
Click to expand...

Kind of strange....something whupped me today as well....figured it was grass or something. Started the antihistamine today.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2021)

The same people taking threads off track everytime religion is mentioned and then go on about people forcing their beliefs on to others.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2021)

Spurs game is on at bloody 5pm, why?? On a day when I'm in the office as well so I'll miss the first half at least. Maybe I should be glad about that though.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Spurs game is on at bloody 5pm, why?? On a day when I'm in the office as well so I'll miss the first half at least. Maybe I should be glad about that though.
		
Click to expand...

Is it to avoid any crossover with the Champions League fixtures later in the evening?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Is it to avoid any crossover with the Champions League fixtures later in the evening?
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea. Proper random one as we're the only Europa game today as well - others on Thursday as usual.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've no idea. Proper random one as we're the only Europa game today as well - others on Thursday as usual.
		
Click to expand...

You and Arsenal couldn’t be at home at the same time maybe?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			You and Arsenal couldn’t be at home at the same time maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Just googled it and this is the reason. Arsenal was meant to be playing tomorrow night but it wasn’t changed back again. As for the timing, it is to avoid the CL games.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			You and Arsenal couldn’t be at home at the same time maybe?
		
Click to expand...

I knew that was a general rule, seems silly to uphold it when there's not even any fans going but hey-ho.  Practically a dead rubber anyway. Might be able to stream some on my commute home.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I knew that was a general rule, seems silly to uphold it when there's not even any fans going but hey-ho.  Practically a dead rubber anyway. Might be able to stream some on my commute home. 

Click to expand...

Particularly since Arsenal are at home, in Athens.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Particularly since Arsenal are at home, in Athens.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't even spot that either.  How bizarre.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Particularly since Arsenal are at home, in Athens.
		
Click to expand...

They were due to be in London when it was first planned. Presumably the organisation needed wasn’t worth it to change back.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 24, 2021)

Herself's Hyundai which has, thus far, been fault free has decided to develop a fault in the central locking ...
And, one job I particularly dislike is removing door cards ...


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 24, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Herself's Hyundai which has, thus far, been fault free has decided to develop a fault in the central locking ...
And, one job I particularly dislike is removing door cards ...
		
Click to expand...

Could be a wasted exercise too if the fault is in the ECM.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 24, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Could be a wasted exercise too if the fault is in the ECM.
		
Click to expand...


Hopefully not as that would make it become way more than a mere random irritation...


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Spurs game is on at bloody 5pm, why?? On a day when I'm in the office as well so I'll miss the first half at least. Maybe I should be glad about that though.
		
Click to expand...

Should say to the boss look mate by law I should be working from home if I can

Let me clock off at 2 or I'm reporting you lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Spurs game is on at bloody 5pm, why?? On a day when I'm in the office as well so *I'll miss the first half at least*. Maybe I should be glad about that though.
		
Click to expand...

People that don't recognise a blessing when it smacks them in the face.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 24, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Hopefully not as that would make it become way more than a mere random irritation...
		
Click to expand...

I can't think of many "in door" faults unless its just one specific door and the others are fine. 
If just one then could be mechanism off rail or stuck. Could be solenoid.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 24, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I can't think of many "in door" faults unless its just one specific door and the others are fine.
If just one then could be mechanism off rail or stuck. Could be solenoid.
		
Click to expand...

It is [currently] only the one door with an intermittent fault... 
So hoping it's something 'sticky' in the mechanism or something related to the solenoid...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			People that don't recognise a blessing when it smacks them in the face. 

Click to expand...

Missed Dele becoming good again!


----------



## Slime (Feb 24, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Herself's Hyundai which has, thus far, been fault free has decided to develop a fault in the central locking ...
And, one job I particularly dislike is removing door cards ...
		
Click to expand...

OSF door perchance?


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 24, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			It is [currently] only the one door with an intermittent fault... 
So hoping it's something 'sticky' in the mechanism or something related to the solenoid...
		
Click to expand...

My driver's door suddenly stopped opening from the outside today Volvo Xc60 and issue was low key battery, changed battery and started car up, locked and unlocked door from inside and sorted 😉👍.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 24, 2021)

Slime said:



			OSF door perchance?
		
Click to expand...

No, not the drivers door...


----------



## bobmac (Feb 25, 2021)

I wonder what bad news the media will dream up next.


----------



## IainP (Feb 25, 2021)

Traminator said:



			New clubs arrived today in good time.
New driver shaft arrived today in good time.
Handicap is sorted and correct.

I have nothing to whinge about 😡😡
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on, try harder 😁


----------



## IainP (Feb 25, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I wonder what bad news the media will dream up next.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not dream up, but I am sure if there wasn't a pandemic then news relating to the B word would be far more prevalent. There are some but generally have to go looking. 
As we approach the end of the UK financial year I'm unfortunately expecting many stories around closures, downsizing etc.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 25, 2021)

A container of salt with a Best Before Date.  I mean, really!?  Salt!?


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2021)

Traminator said:



			New clubs arrived today in good time.
New driver shaft arrived today in good time.
Handicap is sorted and correct.

I have nothing to whinge about 😡😡
		
Click to expand...


forum membership retracted


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			A container of salt with a Best Before Date.  I mean, really!?  Salt!?
		
Click to expand...

The ones on water that's spent 3,000 years trickling through rocks is the one that gets me.


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2021)

trolls, and those who feed them


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 25, 2021)

Pair of flying rats starting to build a nest in our Skyrocket...

Juniperus Scopulorum to be more specific...


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 25, 2021)

Nepotism. 
Work are in a favourable position to employ people en masse in this climate but keep employing sub standard staff or not the best that applied because they’re so and so’s relation of some kind. 
Not sure I could hold my head up knowing I was given my job.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 25, 2021)

Fish & Chip shop phone orders. 

Phone up to place order, and therefore minimise the amount of time in/near the shop. I get told 'ready in 15 mins'. So I arrive there  14.5 mins later. Not ready, and after waiting outside for 15 more mins, still not ready.  Told them where to put their chips ...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm handing one of my projects over to the new person taking it over this week. Just found out they've not used our current system, don't even have an account, not had any training on it or anything. Handover should be fun then, she's not going to have a clue what I'm talking about.
		
Click to expand...

It gets worse - it turns out nobody even told her that she was taking over from me on Monday. She was under impression it was over a month away! I've been talking to her all week assuming she knew. The communication is an absolute mess. It looks like she's now going to be landed looking after two projects at once - my manager is basically uncaring, he's just assured me that I'll be leaving that project as of Monday. I feel bad for the poor girl as she's being landed right in it.


----------



## banjofred (Feb 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			trolls, and those who feed them
		
Click to expand...

Damn it.....now I'm hooked on Doner Kebabs.....curse you lockdown!!!!


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 25, 2021)

Wife’s friend complained about her husband needing a rest when he returned from work.. my wife then says I just sit about at work .. I stopped myself asking if pyjamas were day wear. Might get her up at 6am tomorrow as well


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 25, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Nepotism.
Work are in a favourable position to employ people en masse in this climate but keep employing sub standard staff or not the best that applied because they’re so and so’s relation of some kind.
Not sure I could hold my head up knowing I was given my job.
		
Click to expand...


Sadly, been part 'n parcel of life since forever...
And, probably won't change anytime soon...


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Sadly, been part 'n parcel of life since forever...
And, probably won't change anytime soon...
		
Click to expand...


whats good enough for the.....

nope cant go there


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 25, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Sadly, been part 'n parcel of life since forever...
And, probably won't change anytime soon...
		
Click to expand...

And not just in the professions and white collar occupations. 

Some of the car factories in the Midlands, printworkers in the old Fleet Street and some of the docks.

Almost impossible for someone to get into some of those unless you had a connection 😉


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 25, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			And not just in the professions and white collar occupations.

Some of the car factories in the Midlands, printworkers in the old Fleet Street and some of the docks.

Almost impossible for someone to get into some of those unless you had a connection 😉
		
Click to expand...

Whenever I started a new job I made sure I knew who was connected to who before I passed any comment on anyone...


----------



## IainP (Feb 25, 2021)

Vertigo. Had my first sick day in 15+ years today. 
If I choose the correct lying position I feel fine (hence reading & posting!) and a bit of a fraud. Sit or stand and it's spinning, temperature & nausea 🙁


----------



## drdel (Feb 25, 2021)

Next door's gardener has cut a stretch of about 2m of our shoulder high front privet hedge down by 30/40cm.

Its taken us about 20 years to grow it even and dense. I now have an ugly step exposing old bare wood!

We have good relations with them but the front hedge now looks really ugly . What to do....


----------



## drdel (Feb 25, 2021)

IainP said:



			Vertigo. Had my first sick day in 15+ years today.
If I choose the correct lying position I feel fine (hence reading & posting!) and a bit of a fraud. Sit or stand and it's spinning, temperature & nausea 🙁
		
Click to expand...

You might try the Epley trick for BVP.


----------



## banjofred (Feb 25, 2021)

IainP said:



			Vertigo. Had my first sick day in 15+ years today.
If I choose the correct lying position I feel fine (hence reading & posting!) and a bit of a fraud. Sit or stand and it's spinning, temperature & nausea 🙁
		
Click to expand...

I've had some more recent bouts of "ear stones"..... Could you have a bit of that? It's semi-fixable from the house if it is. I have an incline table I use for my back, and it helps the ear issues usually.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 25, 2021)

drdel said:



			Next door's gardener has cut a stretch of about 2m of our shoulder high front privet hedge down by 30/40cm.

Its taken us about 20 years to grow it even and dense. I now have an ugly step exposing old bare wood!

We have good relations with them but the front hedge now looks really ugly . What to do....
		
Click to expand...

It'll soon green up, best time of year to do hard privet reductions, did one last year where I took 3 foot off and its lovely now


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 25, 2021)

drdel said:



			Next door's gardener has cut a stretch of about 2m of our shoulder high front privet hedge down by 30/40cm.

Its taken us about 20 years to grow it even and dense. I now have an ugly step exposing old bare wood!

We have good relations with them but the front hedge now looks really ugly . What to do....
		
Click to expand...

I spent 10 years correcting a dip in the hedge (about a foot over 30 foot length).
Next door got new gardeners in, and cut a flipping great dip in the hedge. Back to square one.
What can you do? Nothing. It's done.


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 25, 2021)

The constant gambling ads on tele, particularly those that show people apparently winning every time. Surely the rules should ensure that they show a proportionate number of losers in line with the odds of the game they advertise?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 25, 2021)

The TV ads for loans. Apparently I can borrow 16k at 99.9% APR almost no questions asked. That is some interest on a large sum of money. Pay day loan rates were mental, but at least they were only meant to be short term. 16k for a car (as advertised, along with debt clearance and diy) isn't a short term loan. It is preying on the poor and disadvantaged.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 26, 2021)

Talking of TV  Ads. Why do , whoever decides these things, they bombard you with the same ad, *every * break. Watch an hours show and that Ad is there 4/5 times.
All it does for me is gets me so pissed with the product that I decide never to use it.
There is an _accepted? _thinking in advertising, I am told, that the objective is achieved, because I'm thinking of the product, evidenced by my "cussing " of it. So advertising works.
Flawed thinking, same as "shops blaring out background music increases sales "
Marketing myths, perpetuated for obvious reasons.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 26, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			The constant gambling ads on tele, particularly those that show people apparently winning every time. Surely the rules should ensure that they show a proportionate number of losers in line with the odds of the game they advertise?
		
Click to expand...

The one that annoys me is Jose Mourinho promoting gambling he must be a multi millionaire so why would he do this other than greed?


----------



## Crow (Feb 26, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			The one that annoys me is Jose Mourinho promoting gambling he must be a multi millionaire so why would he do this other than greed?
		
Click to expand...

He likes to see himself on the telly whenever possible?


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 26, 2021)

Crow said:



			He likes to see himself on the telly whenever possible?
		
Click to expand...

Very possible, I would go for no scruples


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			The one that annoys me is Jose Mourinho promoting gambling he must be a multi millionaire so why would he do this other than greed?
		
Click to expand...

His Paddy Power adverts are really funny to be fair, he sends himself up nicely. I dunno if I'd call it greed, but it's easy money and probably quite fun. I don't know why anyone would turn it down really.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2021)

drdel said:



			You might try the Epley trick for BVP.
		
Click to expand...

 It certainly helped me when I was struggling


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			His Paddy Power adverts are really funny to be fair, he sends himself up nicely. I dunno if I'd call it greed, but it's easy money and probably quite fun. *I don't know why anyone would turn it down really*.
		
Click to expand...

Ethics? When you are rich you can pick and choose. He doesn't need the money to pay the mortgage.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 26, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			The one that annoys me is Jose Mourinho promoting gambling he must be a multi millionaire so why would he do this other than greed?
		
Click to expand...

No different from multi millionaire sports stars doing adverts


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ethics? When you are rich you can pick and choose. He doesn't need the money to pay the mortgage.
		
Click to expand...

Nor do most of the celebs that do any of the adverts...if they're big enough to make it worthwhile for the product to pay £Xk for then they ain't scratching around to find a quid for the leccy....I might get 25p...then again I'd probably have to pay them


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			What ethics?
		
Click to expand...

Okay, I'll bite. It is perfectly legal but there are enough people who struggle with gambling, debts, addiction etc that a multi millionaire joking and promoting a gambling firm is not something I would do in similar circumstances. Promote something else but not something that creates genuine misery for many of the supporters who follow the game he works in.

There are talks about banning clubs from having betting firms as shirt sponsors. Why would that happen if all was well?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Nor do most of the celebs that do any of the adverts...if they're big enough to make it worthwhile for the product to pay £Xk for then they ain't scratching around to find a quid for the leccy....I might get 25p...then again I'd probably have to pay them
		
Click to expand...

I understand that. It elevates people up the scale and I have no problem with that, standard to 1st class to shared private jet to own private jet. Upgrade the yacht, buy a villa in Barbados as well as Portugal and Dubai etc. That is fine. When you reach that level, have a think about what it is you are suggesting people spend their money on though. That's not hard.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I understand that. It elevates people up the scale and I have no problem with that, standard to 1st class to shared private jet to own private jet. Upgrade the yacht, buy a villa in Barbados as well as Portugal and Dubai etc. That is fine. When you reach that level, have a think about what it is you are suggesting people spend their money on though. That's not hard.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely see your point but I think you're confusing Jose with someone who gives a monkeys......to be honest,  do any of them in the upper echelons of celebrity.?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay, I'll bite. It is perfectly legal but there are enough people who struggle with gambling, debts, addiction etc that a multi millionaire joking and promoting a gambling firm is not something I would do in similar circumstances. Promote something else but not something that creates genuine misery for many of the supporters who follow the game he works in.

There are talks about banning clubs from having betting firms as shirt sponsors. Why would that happen if all was well?
		
Click to expand...

So do you think gambling should be banned because a small minority of those that gamble have an addiction problem. 

In which case what about alcohol and the damage it has caused  and continues to do so. 

And tobacco. Promotion of such products has long since been banned yet people continue to smoke and become addicted.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Absolutely see your point but I think you're confusing Jose with someone who gives a monkeys......to be honest,  do any of them in the upper echelons of celebrity.?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. It's depressing really. Wave a cheque and most will come running no matter the product or service.

It's why we should not idolise individuals, other than Jennifer Anniston obviously.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Absolutely. It's depressing really. Wave a cheque and most will come running no matter the product or service.

It's why we should not idolise individuals, other than Jennifer Anniston obviously.
		
Click to expand...

If they wave a cheque under my nose..I'm in...my scruples burned out years ago...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			So do you think gambling should be banned because a small minority of those that gamble have an addiction problem.

In which case what about alcohol and the damage it has caused  and continues to do so.

And tobacco. Promotion of such products has long since been banned yet people continue to smoke and become addicted.
		
Click to expand...

I did not state gambling should be banned, just not promoted. People are free to make choices, whether to drink, smoke, gamble or all three at once.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay, I'll bite. It is perfectly legal but there are enough people who struggle with gambling, debts, addiction etc that a multi millionaire joking and promoting a gambling firm is not something I would do in similar circumstances. Promote something else but not something that creates genuine misery for many of the supporters who follow the game he works in.

There are talks about banning clubs from having betting firms as shirt sponsors. Why would that happen if all was well?
		
Click to expand...

I thought those in the game were banned from appearing in gambling adverts.

Yerry Mina was fined £10,000 a few years back by our FA after doing a gambling advert in Colombia.

Klopp also came under some pressure a few years back as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			I thought those in the game were banned from appearing in gambling adverts.

Yerry Mina was fined £10,000 a few years back by our FA after doing a gambling advert in Colombia.
		
Click to expand...

Well, they can hardly miss these ones can they?

To be fair, spurs fans might claim that Jose has not been a coach for a few months now so that is how he gets away with it?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I did not state gambling should be banned, just not promoted. People are free to make choices, whether to drink, smoke, gamble or all three at once.
		
Click to expand...

So what is achieved by banning its promotion?

After all tobacco and alcohol addiction continue to be big problems. 

Banning promotion is purely gesture politics. Something we are good at in this country.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 26, 2021)

Adverts ... Adverts ...

Are they the same as commercials ...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			So what is achieved by banning its promotion?

After all tobacco and alcohol addiction continue to be big problems.

Banning promotion is purely gesture politics. Something we are good at in this country.
		
Click to expand...

In this instance it’s nothing to do with gesture politics, it’s the risk of insider dealing with the PL players/managers etc.

Just read the FA Policy and the ban is only for Betting firms not gambling per sa.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			In this instance it’s nothing to do with gesture politics, it’s the risk of insider dealing with the PL players/managers etc.

Just read the FA Policy and the ban is only for Betting firms not gambling per sa.
		
Click to expand...

But the previous posts were questioning why a "celebrity " would promote gambling. 

I am well aware of the restrictions upon those in the game.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 26, 2021)

Apparently 1.4 million doses of the AZ vaccine sitting in Germany unused due to the bad PR that the EU countries gave it (and despite the issues that they raised over supply). If they are not going to use it, get it out to a country that will.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			So what is achieved by banning its promotion?

After all tobacco and alcohol addiction continue to be big problems.

Banning promotion is purely gesture politics. Something we are good at in this country.
		
Click to expand...

If commercials have no impact then why is so much spent on them? They influence people and if we can reduce the number that we influence then that has to be a good thing. There is no one silver bullet to resolve these issues but surely stopping advertising is a very simple and easy one to do. It is more than gesture politics imo but perhaps not in yours. We will have to disagree on that 

I am conscious this thread has been sidetracked by this so I will bow out now. Feel free to reply but don't think i am taking the hump if I don't come back.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay, I'll bite. It is perfectly legal but there are enough people who struggle with gambling, debts, addiction etc that a multi millionaire joking and promoting a gambling firm is not something I would do in similar circumstances. Promote something else but not something that creates genuine misery for many of the supporters who follow the game he works in.

There are talks about banning clubs from having betting firms as shirt sponsors. Why would that happen if all was well?
		
Click to expand...

Some people are addicted to eating but do we ban food adverts? Video games as well? Seems like a slippery slope to me. Addiction can come in countless forms, you can't ban everything.



pauldj42 said:



			I thought those in the game were banned from appearing in gambling adverts.

Yerry Mina was fined £10,000 a few years back by our FA after doing a gambling advert in Colombia.

Klopp also came under some pressure a few years back as well.
		
Click to expand...

I think the Paddy Power advert with Jose was recorded when he was between jobs, so he'd get away with it on that basis I imagine.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Some people are addicted to eating but do we ban food adverts? Video games as well? Seems like a slippery slope to me. Addiction can come in countless forms, you can't ban everything.


I think the Paddy Power advert with Jose was recorded when he was between jobs, so he'd get away with it on that basis I imagine.
		
Click to expand...

We need to eat, so I don’t that is a realistic comparison if I’m honest. As for the other bad things, they are restricted to after 9pm, totally agree we can’t ban everything, but surely that also doesn’t mean anything goes?

Not sure on the Jose one.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 26, 2021)

Mrs 3OTT caught short whilst walking today. Would have been OK for me but she needed to spend a penny. Well that was what it used to be. It is NOW 10/-, for people who do not know what the sign means it is 10bob or or 120D.

OK in simple terms 50p. Unbelievable Jeff!

50 years last week since D Day 15/2/71


----------



## bobmac (Feb 26, 2021)

The first ice cream van of the year has just driven passed my house


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The first ice cream van of the year has just driven passed my house  

Click to expand...

Mate don't complain get involved!! Nice lemon ice


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2021)

Police Officers not being made a priority in the next round of Covid Vaccinations.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Police Officers not being made a priority in the next round of Covid Vaccinations.

Click to expand...

I understand their reasoning, same with teachers that they believe it will be quicker to do by age

However that said it is easy to prove you are an officer with your warrant card so surely could have been done 

Then with the way they are smashing through the vaccines prob be done by may!


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2021)

TV hosts that scream all the time. Especially you Paddy McGuinness.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2021)

richart said:



			TV hosts that scream all the time. Especially you Paddy McGuinness.

Click to expand...

Is he on the Forum


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Is he on the Forum

Click to expand...

No, but I bet he has a mobile phone.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 26, 2021)

We have a pheasant, who spends a few hours a day mooching around on our lawn (grass, moss, weed patch, take your pick, one thing it is not is stripey).

Mrs Mogs has been out scattering seeds for it. She likes to see it scavenging about in the garden. When it doesn't find all of these, there will be even more weeds in the garden.

We have bird feeders for small birds, that the tree rats empty on the ground already, but nothing that would support a pheasant.

I think the aim of this pheasant is to become so fat it can't fly. We may yet need a cat flap in the gate so it can waddle out.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 26, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			We have a pheasant, who spends a few hours a day mooching around on our lawn (grass, moss, weed patch, take your pick, one thing it is not is stripey).

Mrs Mogs has been out scattering seeds for it. She likes to see it scavenging about in the garden. When it doesn't find all of these, there will be even more weeds in the garden.

We have bird feeders for small birds, that the tree rats empty on the ground already, but nothing that would support a pheasant.

I think the aim of this pheasant is to become so fat it can't fly. We may yet need a cat flap in the gate so it can waddle out.
		
Click to expand...

Don't the cats chase it? A couple of weeks ago Daisy suddenly dashed into a hedge and after a lot of squalking a startled pheasant came out followed by the pup with a mouth full of feathers! I couldn't believe she'd grabbed it and should think it's had a chilly bottom since.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Don't the cats chase it? A couple of weeks ago Daisy suddenly dashed into a hedge and after a lot of squalking a startled pheasant came out followed by the pup with a mouth full of feathers! I couldn't believe she'd grabbed it and should think it's had a chilly bottom since.
		
Click to expand...

They can look out of the window at it, but no, their days of catching stuff are long gone. Ever since Mog1s £8000 vet bill (and reduction in the number of legs), they have been strictly indoor cats, unless put on a harness, and tied to a tree. They seem quite happy with their lot.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 26, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			They can look out of the window at it, but no, their days of catching stuff are long gone. Ever since Mog1s £8000 vet bill (and reduction in the number of legs), they have been strictly indoor cats, unless put on a harness, and tied to a tree. They seem quite happy with their lot.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch on both counts. Sounds like they're spoilt rotten so I bet they don't complain! A work colleague had two cats sadly run over and killed in the space of a few months. Broke her heart. So her two are house cats and seem perfectly happy.


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2021)

Me!
I'm just soooooooo cynical about virtually everything!


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			We have a pheasant, who spends a few hours a day mooching around on our lawn (grass, moss, weed patch, take your pick, one thing it is not is stripey).

Mrs Mogs has been out scattering seeds for it. She likes to see it scavenging about in the garden. When it doesn't find all of these, there will be even more weeds in the garden.

We have bird feeders for small birds, that the tree rats empty on the ground already, but nothing that would support a pheasant.

I think the aim of this pheasant is to become so fat it can't fly. We may yet need a cat flap in the gate so it can waddle out.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Mrs Mog is fattening it up for a lunch


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 26, 2021)

Feeling more and more second class...

With all the recent postings from folk 'boasting' they've been Pfizer'd....


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Feeling more and more second class...

With all the recent postings from folk 'boasting' they've been Pfizer'd....
		
Click to expand...

Just think you have put your country in only £3 (so far) worth of debt instead of £15


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 26, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Just think you have put your country in only £3 (so far) worth of debt instead of £15
		
Click to expand...


That makes me feel a whole lot better... Not!


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 26, 2021)

Golf coverage on Sky (again). Just turned it on as the adverts started, which lasted about 2.5 minutes. Then 6 minutes of golf which included 7 putts, a chip shot and one shot from the fairway. Then back for another round of adverts. American golf coverage is just dire. They may as well just have a webcam pointed at the practice putting green. I'll tune back in for the last couple of hours on Sunday evening.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 26, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Feeling more and more second class...

With all the recent postings from folk 'boasting' they've been Pfizer'd....
		
Click to expand...

Just be grateful for some immunity and move onwards and upwards. I 100% don't care which one I get - just the sooner the better.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			That makes me feel a whole lot better... Not!
		
Click to expand...

Az are working on their vaccine being nazel or pill form to speed up yearly boosters 

Self administration at home

Their works outstanding


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2021)

How long before they know if it's going to be safe to mix and match the different vaccines ?


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 26, 2021)

Two for me today:

First, click and collect shopping....we have a regular slot collecting from
Tesco at 8 on a Friday evening and the majority of the time there are no issues.   On a few occasions there have been some items out of stock so I have popped inside to choose an alternative as we don’t do the substitutes. On each occasion the exact items have been sitting there happily in the shelf.

Secondly, in Tesco this evening walk up one aisle and a group of 3 people all talking away using some unnecessary profanities with no masks on....yes that’s right they are all holding their masks in their hands.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Two for me today:

First, click and collect shopping....we have a regular slot collecting from
Tesco at 8 on a Friday evening and the majority of the time there are no issues.   On a few occasions there have been some items out of stock so I have popped inside to choose an alternative as we don’t do the substitutes. On each occasion the exact items have been sitting there happily in the shelf.

Secondly, in Tesco this evening walk up one aisle and a group of 3 people all talking away using some unnecessary profanities with no masks on....yes that’s right they are all holding their masks in their hands.
		
Click to expand...

Click and collect Tesco orders aren't provided by the shop itself 

It's done by a distribution centre (or a bigger store) which then sends a van to the store you select 

For example my Tesco uses lakeside store for all it's click and collects 

So that's why you will find the items in the store


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 26, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Click and collect Tesco orders aren't provided by the shop itself

It's done by a distribution centre (or a bigger store) which then sends a van to the store you select

For example my Tesco uses lakeside store for all it's click and collects

So that's why you will find the items in the store
		
Click to expand...

That makes perfect sense, still irritating though. 

It’s a pretty big Tesco store, so don’t know if they would be picked there or not....never seen any staff picking in there though so it would seem at a distribution centre.

Our local Sainsbury’s is a different story though, can’t move for staff members picking click and collect orders.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Two for me today:

First, click and collect shopping....we have a regular slot collecting from
Tesco at 8 on a Friday evening and the majority of the time there are no issues.   On a few occasions there have been some items out of stock so I have popped inside to choose an alternative as we don’t do the substitutes. On each occasion the exact items have been sitting there happily in the shelf.

Secondly, in Tesco this evening walk up one aisle and a group of 3 people all talking away using some unnecessary profanities with no masks on....yes that’s right they are all holding their masks in their hands.
		
Click to expand...

There's a cracking video doing the rounds on Facebook , showing Aldi's new home delivery service , be good if someone could post it here


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			How long before they know if it's going to be safe to mix and match the different vaccines ?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think there’s any real doubt that they’re safe, it’s if it produces the optimum immune response.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			That makes perfect sense, still irritating though. 

It’s a pretty big Tesco store, so don’t know if they would be picked there or not....never seen any staff picking in there though so it would seem at a distribution centre.

Our local Sainsbury’s is a different story though, can’t move for staff members picking click and collect orders.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I agree blooming annoying 

Will prob be a bigger centre as it's more effient and also if they pick all their stock for online they need to restock the shelfs more


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm such an athlete. I just got cramp putting on my slippers.  

I miss the days when I was young and fit.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 26, 2021)

Selling something on a reasonably well known site for such things. It's an expensive item. It has a price that I have set. Yes, someone can make an offer, but try to keep it realistic. No, I am not accepting 75% of what the price is. That is a nice try, but no, not going to happen.
But then, don't pm me, and ask what I will accept for it. It's the asking price. That is why I put it there. If I wanted less (alot less), that is the number I would have put. Or, make me an offer. It's not for me to say  it's for you to offer, but don't just waste my time, or I won't sell it to you anyway.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			How long before they know if it's going to be safe to mix and match the different vaccines ?
		
Click to expand...

I heard about August time was the aim. It is being studied right now I understand.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Who says people with money aren't allowed to take other work offers?
He's perfectly entitled to do whatever work he wants.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody......  he can do whatever he wants it was a random irratation mine, that’s all.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 26, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Golf coverage on Sky (again). Just turned it on as the adverts started, which lasted about 2.5 minutes. Then 6 minutes of golf which included 7 putts, a chip shot and one shot from the fairway. Then back for another round of adverts. American golf coverage is just dire. They may as well just have a webcam pointed at the practice putting green. I'll tune back in for the last couple of hours on Sunday evening.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, 100% - whenever it involves the American coverage it is dire! You barely get to watch any actual golf. Think I’ll start watching the highlights program the following day!


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2021)

My brother not having a jab yet, because he thinks it's 'pushing in'!


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 27, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Just be grateful for some immunity and move onwards and upwards. I 100% don't care which one I get - just the sooner the better.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly doesn't give me immunity from my 'random irritation' being commented on/questioned ...
Which, I thought, was an unwritten rule for this particular thread ...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Selling something on a reasonably well known site for such things. It's an expensive item. It has a price that I have set. Yes, someone can make an offer, but try to keep it realistic. No, I am not accepting 75% of what the price is. That is a nice try, but no, not going to happen.
But then, don't pm me, and ask what I will accept for it. It's the asking price. That is why I put it there. If I wanted less (alot less), that is the number I would have put. Or, make me an offer. It's not for me to say  it's for you to offer, but don't just waste my time, or I won't sell it to you anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it annoys me how people take the mick. I always set the starting price at the lowest price I would accept anyway, as that seems like a sensible and logical way to do it. I used to allow offers slightly under just in case it didn't have any bids by the last day, but you just get loads of lowball offers immediately so I stopped bothering. I just set the lowest offer the same as the start price now.


----------



## Crow (Feb 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah it annoys me how people take the mick. I always set the starting price at the lowest price I would accept anyway, as that seems like a sensible and logical way to do it. I used to allow offers slightly under just in case it didn't have any bids by the last day, but you just get loads of lowball offers immediately so I stopped bothering. I just set the lowest offer the same as the start price now.
		
Click to expand...

Coming at it from the buyers side, if I see something I really want then I'll  "best offer" above the start price.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 27, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Clearly doesn't give me immunity from my 'random irritation' being commented on/questioned ...
Which, I thought, was an unwritten rule for this particular thread ...
		
Click to expand...

Very true. Should have replied on the Coronavirus thread


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2021)

Clubhouse golf.

Trying to do a simple return 

Why don't they email your order number?

Why don't they have an account section rather than just send your stuff out so u can look up your darn order number 

That's all I need


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 27, 2021)

Walked past the pro shop today. It's in the middle of a refit. 

Given how desperate I am to have a pop with my Autoflex driver shaft, it was irritating to see one of the guys who works part time in the pro shop carrying in the trackman to have a go on the simulator. 

Can I have a go?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2021)

The English & Welsh teams standing socially distanced for the National Anthems, just prior to tearing lumps out of each other & burrowing in-between each other's backsides.  What is the point?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The English & Welsh teams standing socially distanced for the National Anthems, just prior to tearing lumps out of each other & burrowing in-between each other's backsides.  What is the point?
		
Click to expand...

Can you catch covid from head to backside contact?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Can you catch covid from head to backside contact?
		
Click to expand...

I presume they breathe whilst they are in there, so I don't see why not.

How does COVID-19 spread between people?

COVID-19 is caused by the SARS-CoV-2 virus, which spreads between people, mainly when an infected person is in close contact with another person.
The virus can spread from an infected person’s mouth or nose in small liquid particles when they cough, sneeze, speak, sing or breathe heavily. These liquid particles are different sizes, ranging from larger ‘respiratory droplets’ to smaller ‘aerosols’.
Other people can catch COVID-19 when the virus gets into their mouth, nose or eyes, which is more likely to happen when people are in direct or close contact (less than 1 metre apart) with an infected person.
Current evidence suggests that the main way the virus spreads is by respiratory droplets among people who are in close contact with each other.
Aerosol transmission can occur in specific settings, particularly in indoor, crowded and inadequately ventilated spaces, where infected person(s) spend long periods of time with others, such as restaurants, choir practices, fitness classes, nightclubs, offices and/or places of worship. More studies are underway to better understand the conditions in which aerosol transmission is occurring outside of medical facilities where specific medical procedures, called aerosol generating procedures, are conducted.
The virus can also spread after infected people sneeze, cough on, or touch surfaces, or objects, such as tables, doorknobs and handrails. Other people may become infected by touching these contaminated surfaces, then touching their eyes, noses or mouths without having cleaned their hands first.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Can you catch covid from head to backside contact?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I want to find out....


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 27, 2021)

Paul Merson. His excitement and commentary on Soccer Saturday is terrible


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Can you catch covid from head to backside contact?
		
Click to expand...

Oh


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 27, 2021)

stripped 5/16 hex screws. 8 of them. Some   Donk torqued them to an inch of their life when they should just be hand tight. Don’t do overtime to actually work!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 27, 2021)

The park near my house had plenty of groups of 5+ adults and accompanying children. Saw a few groups of 5 or 6 adults too. 8th of March is too far away for some.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 27, 2021)

Enduring a 'phone call from an ebullient sheep botherer...


----------



## bobmac (Feb 28, 2021)

Dog walkers who seem to find their mobile phone more interesting than actually walking their dog and take no interest in what the dog is doing.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 28, 2021)

Had a few too many last night and put myself through an emotional rollercoaster by looking at photos I seemingly am not quite ready to look at. Time’s a healer but it’s a slow heal sometimes.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 28, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I spent 10 years correcting a dip in the hedge (about a foot over 30 foot length).
Next door got new gardeners in, and cut a flipping great dip in the hedge. Back to square one.
What can you do? Nothing. It's done.
		
Click to expand...

Our clowns next door have "their side of the hedge" 30cm higher on their side and ours. So the hedge has a mohecan look on one side which blocks sunlight in the afternoon on to our garden along with to monster fir tree that blocks sunlight into the top of our garden from 2pm onwards. I hate them.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 28, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Click and collect Tesco orders aren't provided by the shop itself

It's done by a distribution centre (or a bigger store) which then sends a van to the store you select

For example my Tesco uses lakeside store for all it's click and collects

So that's why you will find the items in the store
		
Click to expand...

Our local Tesco does its own picking for home delivery and C+C.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 28, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Our local Tesco does its own picking for home delivery and C+C.
		
Click to expand...

There is always an exception that proves the rule...

Bigger stores do , depends on the network.


----------



## HampshireHog (Feb 28, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Our clowns next door have "their side of the hedge" 30cm higher on their side and ours. So the hedge has a mohecan look on one side which blocks sunlight in the afternoon on to our garden along with to monster fir tree that blocks sunlight into the top of our garden from 2pm onwards. I hate them.
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely, it feels like you might have cut your side 30cm lower?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 28, 2021)

Not been on the forum for a day and seeing the sheer amount of posts on some threads and new threads 
No way I'll be reading all of those


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Not been on the forum for a day and seeing the sheer amount of posts on some threads and new threads 
No way I'll be reading all of those 

Click to expand...

You don't know what you're missing... or maybe you do


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2021)

Adverts for shaving cream/razors on the TV.
Do they really think we are all that stupid??????


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2021)

Gordon Elliott, sooner he is booted out of Horse Racing the better


----------



## GB72 (Mar 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Gordon Elliott, sooner he is booted out of Horse Racing the better
		
Click to expand...

And how the person from Coral on Talksport this morning refused to say anything against him.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 1, 2021)

Next door's window cleaners using my grass and borders to get their ladder in the right position - they then denied it until I pointed out my security camera!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 1, 2021)

The stories coming out about the French rugby covid bubble. Head coach going to watch his son play rugby, players going off for waffles in Rome after the Italy match. The other nations appear to be showing a massive commitment to keeping their players in a full covid safe bubble for over 2 months and the tournament is seriously impacted by a result like this (yet no action is taken because the French will simply pull out of the whole thing if they are penalised) Scotland should have been given a win at the weekend based on a clear breach of covid regulations causing the match to be postponed but instead they are talking about playing it in June


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			There is always an exception that proves the rule...

Bigger stores do , depends on the network.
		
Click to expand...

Ours is the same as CF you can see the pickers going round as you shop, the depot is probably 50 miles away.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 1, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Ours is the same as CF you can see the pickers going round as you shop, the depot is probably 50 miles away.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on area. For example in our area we have a big depot nearby 

Collection locations within 6 miles 10


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2021)

conversation in the Dando household this morning;

Mrs D - "can you check the towels in the dryer?"

Me - "yep they're still in there!"

Mrs D - "you're such a (insert infraction worthy response)"

I can't win


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 1, 2021)

Person one: “here’s my opinion which I know you’ll disagree with due to other things we’ve disagreed on in the last”

Person two: “Ah he’s a troll. Ban him, mods. BAN HIM. DO NOT FEED THE TROLL”


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Gordon Elliott, sooner he is booted out of Horse Racing the better
		
Click to expand...

Tip of one ginormous iceberg...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			conversation in the Dando household this morning;

Mrs D - "can you check the towels in the dryer?"

Me - "yep they're still in there!"

Mrs D - "you're such a (insert infraction worthy response)"

I can't win
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, she has a point.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 1, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Genuinely, it feels like you might have cut your side 30cm lower?
		
Click to expand...

Weeeeeeeell, when we moved in a named it Beechers Brook. Then when we were away they put a saw through a nice Mountain Ash than was growing out of the hedge, and left it there!!!! So when they went away 30cm was removed from the top of the hedge all the way across. She, the weeble, and that's one of my nicer names for her, kicked off with my wife over this saying I shouldn't have removed any of their side????? Huh???? It was still over 6ft high. So I removed another 30cm on my side in the hope that they would do the same but no. Now were in lockdown and they've been isolating so haven't been anywhere....but when they do..........poof the hedge will be levelled across the top.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Adverts for shaving cream/razors on the TV.
Do they really think we are all that stupid??????


Click to expand...

Why what do they say the stuff can do now? If it's knock 20 years off your looks, I'm in !!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 1, 2021)

Tr


williamalex1 said:



			There's a cracking video doing the rounds on Facebook , showing Aldi's new home delivery service , be good if someone could post it here 

Click to expand...


This one????


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 1, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Person one: “here’s my opinion which I know you’ll disagree with due to other things we’ve disagreed on in the last”

Person two: “Ah he’s a troll. Ban him, mods. BAN HIM. DO NOT FEED THE TROLL”
		
Click to expand...

There is a bit of a culture on here I don't like of calling someone a troll just because they don't understand their stance on something, or won't even try. Real trolls are usually simple to spot.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			There is a bit of a culture on here I don't like of calling someone a troll just because they don't understand their stance on something, or won't even try. Real trolls are usually simple to spot.
		
Click to expand...

Normally living under a bridge I find


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 1, 2021)

Fol de roll 👍


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Weeeeeeeell, when we moved in a named it Beechers Brook. Then when we were away they put a saw through a nice Mountain Ash than was growing out of the hedge, and left it there!!!! So when they went away 30cm was removed from the top of the hedge all the way across. She, the weeble, and that's one of my nicer names for her, kicked off with my wife over this saying I shouldn't have removed any of their side????? Huh???? It was still over 6ft high. So I removed another 30cm on my side in the hope that they would do the same but no. Now were in lockdown and they've been isolating so haven't been anywhere....but when they do..........poof the hedge will be levelled across the top.
		
Click to expand...

Mountai  ash is a weed, not a tree. It's a big weed, but still, better to cut it down, and then burn the ground it stood on, bung on some agent orange, and possibly nuke it. Horrible things.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2021)

The arrogant little  in the third seat on The Chase.  "I think they need me back, I've come with a game plan."  And takes the low offer. 

If you're that good lad, take the middle offer at least, if not the high.

Tempted to go to things that gladden the heart to report that he answered one question right & didn't make the final.  And by Chase standards they weren't difficult questions.


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Gordon Elliott, sooner he is booted out of Horse Racing the better
		
Click to expand...


Good to see the BHA have banned him from running horses over here until the Irish board make a decision, with a bit of luck they may now realise this isnt something to be swept under the carpet.

Shame that none of his owners seem in any rush to remove their horses from their yard, maybe if they cant run at Cheltenham that may make them reconsider


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The arrogant little  in the third seat on The Chase.  "I think they need me back, I've come with a game plan."  And takes the low offer. 

If you're that good lad, take the middle offer at least, if not the high.

Tempted to go to things that gladden the heart to report that he answered one question right & didn't make the final.  And by Chase standards they weren't difficult questions.
		
Click to expand...

And the team that "needed him back" beat The Beast without him.  Fantastic!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 1, 2021)

Contestants on Mastermind who, despite not having a hope of winning, refuse to pass on the basis it might go to number of passes. Stop making random guesses idiot and just pass!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Contestants on Mastermind who, despite not having a hope of winning, refuse to pass on the basis it might go to number of passes. Stop making random guesses idiot and just pass!
		
Click to expand...

  One of my random irritations on The Chase is contestants who don't guess.


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Contestants on Mastermind who, despite not having a hope of winning, refuse to pass on the basis it might go to number of passes. Stop making random guesses idiot and just pass!
		
Click to expand...

id 100% be a random guesser


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 1, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Mountai  ash is a weed, not a tree. It's a big weed, but still, better to cut it down, and then burn the ground it stood on, bung on some agent orange, and possibly nuke it. Horrible things.
		
Click to expand...

Not much point in me telling you that they keep evil spirits away, then .


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 1, 2021)

Ha ha. The guy going last started on 9, 21 to beat, ended up on 11 and still didn't want to pass!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 1, 2021)

Think if I make it to appearing on a TV quiz I'd be keeping it to myself...
Tough audience on here...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Contestants on Mastermind who, despite not having a hope of winning, refuse to pass on the basis it might go to number of passes. Stop making random guesses idiot and just pass!
		
Click to expand...

I don't really watch it, but I always wondered why they don't just guess whenever they don't know. There seems to be no penalty at all (except 2 seconds it takes for him to say the correct answer maybe?) and the up side is obviously that they use number of passes as a decider.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't really watch it, but I always wondered why they don't just guess whenever they don't know. There seems to be no penalty at all (except 2 seconds it takes for him to say the correct answer maybe?) and the up side is obviously that they use number of passes as a decider.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a bit highbrow for completely ridiculous answers  Although they don't get ridiculed as they will now on UC by Paxman...

Only Connect has, once again, fried my poor brain


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 1, 2021)

Bad news I did my back in today after 3 holes,  good news the green keeper saw me struggling and gave me a lift, on back of the tractor


----------



## banjofred (Mar 2, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Bad news I did my back in today after 3 holes,  good news the green keeper saw me struggling and gave me a lift, on back of the tractor 

Click to expand...

I've been wondering how many folks are going to have back issues after not playing for months. I was going to start my exercise stretch cords (I currently use them on my legs) with my upper body this week. Start twisting/golf swing with resistance every other day while I'm doing my legs. Probably just putting an unlucky curse on myself........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 2, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Bad news I did my back in today after 3 holes,  good news the green keeper saw me struggling and gave me a lift, on back of the tractor 

Click to expand...

If it was a different piece of farm equipment you might have been accused of bailing out😂

I’ve already got my coat
Hope you feel better soon Billy 👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I've been wondering how many folks are going to have back issues after not playing for months. I was going to start my exercise stretch cords (I currently use them on my legs) with my upper body this week. Start twisting/golf swing with resistance every other day while I'm doing my legs. Probably just putting an unlucky curse on myself........
		
Click to expand...

After lockdown 1 I found 2 pairs of My shoes gave me bad blisters so had to get rid of them and stick to the other pairs 

But then during that lockdown didn't move around as much 

The back issue not sure as some golfers have breaks nov-msrch every year the fair weather lot lol


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			After lockdown 1 I found 2 pairs of My shoes gave me bad blisters so had to get rid of them and stick to the other pairs

But then during that lockdown didn't move around as much

The back issue not sure as some golfers have breaks nov-msrch every year the fair weather lot lol
		
Click to expand...

A tip for anyone else who’s wondering if their golf shoes will fit...

Put your golf shoes in a nice warm place - airing cupboard maybe - for a day to make them slightly more supple and then put them on and just wear them around the house. Obvious spikes aren’t good for the floor so maybe just when you’re sat on the sofa or the table and put some old carpet cuttings or something down so the spikes aren’t digging into the floor. Flex your toes and give them a good wiggle every so often just to somewhat simulate natural walking flexing. This should help get the shoes back to a more moulded shape to your foot. I’ve done this with success in the past with new golf shoes or football trainers. 🤛🏻


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			A tip for anyone else who’s wondering if their golf shoes will fit...

Put your golf shoes in a nice warm place - airing cupboard maybe - for a day to make them slightly more supple and then put them on and just wear them around the house. Obvious spikes aren’t good for the floor so maybe just when you’re sat on the sofa or the table and put some old carpet cuttings or something down so the spikes aren’t digging into the floor. Flex your toes and give them a good wiggle every so often just to somewhat simulate natural walking flexing. This should help get the shoes back to a more moulded shape to your foot. I’ve done this with success in the past with new golf shoes or football trainers. 🤛🏻
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the tip , will stick them in the downstairs loo in the heated floor lol


----------



## AliMc (Mar 2, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I've been wondering how many folks are going to have back issues after not playing for months. I was going to start my exercise stretch cords (I currently use them on my legs) with my upper body this week. Start twisting/golf swing with resistance every other day while I'm doing my legs. Probably just putting an unlucky curse on myself........
		
Click to expand...

Probably a good idea to do some exercises first, I have lower back issues on and off, the day after my first game I couldn't get out of bed unaided, second day I couldn't get my socks on, after a cocktail of Paracetamol, Ibuprofen and Deep Heat I'm almost back to normal


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 2, 2021)

Posters inability to read op’s on threads!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2021)

Mc Donald's breakfast , we were kid free for a morning so went for a walk along sea front then on way home drove to MC Donald's for a hot chocolate and a cheeky burger 

Idiots decided breakfast needed to extend to 11 not 10:30

The food is already average but breakfast can't even be classed as food


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I've been wondering how many folks are going to have back issues after not playing for months. I was going to start my exercise stretch cords (I currently use them on my legs) with my upper body this week. Start twisting/golf swing with resistance every other day while I'm doing my legs. Probably just putting an unlucky curse on myself........
		
Click to expand...

I've had back problems for years, a MRI showed osteoarthritis on my spine impinging on the l/h side nerves..
I have been playing at least 9 holes 2 /3 times a week, weather permitting.
This time it was self inflicted, I over done it in the garden [ weeding ] over the weekend .


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			If it was a different piece of farm equipment you might have been accused of bailing out😂

I’ve already got my coat
Hope you feel better soon Billy 👍
		
Click to expand...

More like a cloak that a coat


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Mc Donald's breakfast , we were kid free for a morning so went for a walk along sea front then on way home drove to MC Donald's for a hot chocolate and a cheeky burger

Idiots decided breakfast needed to extend to 11 not 10:30

The food is already average but breakfast can't even be classed as food
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I like is the Egg McMuffin


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Mc Donald's breakfast , we were kid free for a morning so went for a walk along sea front then on way home drove to MC Donald's for a hot chocolate and a cheeky burger

Idiots decided breakfast needed to extend to 11 not 10:30

The food is already average but breakfast can't even be classed as food
		
Click to expand...

The changed the breakfast time to 11am well over a year ago.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			The changed the breakfast time to 11am well over a year ago.
		
Click to expand...

Last year has been a bit of a blur tho! Lol 

They haven't even updated their opening times of 24 hour McDonald's on their websites so hard to know what's going on these days


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			The only thing I like is the Egg McMuffin 

Click to expand...

The new breakfast bun is tremendous 😋


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Mc Donald's breakfast , we were kid free for a morning so went for a walk along sea front then on way home drove to MC Donald's for a hot chocolate and a cheeky burger

Idiots decided breakfast needed to extend to 11 not 10:30

The food is already average but breakfast can't even be classed as food
		
Click to expand...

This post is completely alien to me. Their breakfast items are the best things on the menu, and extending breakfast times to 11 is the best thing they ever did. The breakfast wrap is glorious.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			This post is completely alien to me. Their breakfast items are the best things on the menu, and extending breakfast times to 11 is the best thing they ever did. The breakfast wrap is glorious.
		
Click to expand...

Ah na it's horrible man! Vile. I couldn't think of anything worse.

The bacon is disgusting it's a crime against bacon


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Double sausage and egg McMuffin and coffee... Awesome!
		
Click to expand...

And put the hash brown inside the sandwich obviously 😁


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			And put the hash brown inside the sandwich obviously 😁
		
Click to expand...

Philistine


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Lol never thought of that.
Normally get the fruit bag...
		
Click to expand...

That's far too healthy 🤣


----------



## IanM (Mar 2, 2021)

Can McDonalds call itself a "restaurant" as it has neither plates nor cutlery?    Asking for a friend!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			Can McDonalds call itself a "restaurant" as it has neither plates nor cutlery?    Asking for a friend!
		
Click to expand...

Bring Back Wimpey


----------



## Rooter (Mar 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Lol never thought of that.
Normally get the fruit bag...
		
Click to expand...

Said no one. EVER


----------



## bobmac (Mar 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			Can McDonalds call itself a "restaurant" as it has neither plates nor cutlery?    Asking for a friend!
		
Click to expand...

Or a wine list


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			Can McDonalds call itself a "restaurant" as it has neither plates nor cutlery?    Asking for a friend!
		
Click to expand...

You get cutlery and a plate of sorts if you order the cooked breakfast option. I forget what they call it, it comes with a block of scrambled egg though. I can't find it now actually, maybe they stopped doing it.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			Can McDonalds call itself a "restaurant" as it has neither plates nor cutlery?    Asking for a friend!
		
Click to expand...

If you sit inside it comes on a plastic plate and they do indeed have knives and forks in wrappers if you ask!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Bring Back Wimpey
		
Click to expand...

Got banned from the Wimpey in High Wycombe for asking a waitress if she did everything with relish - hence my line in D4S's story thread.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Bring Back Wimpey
		
Click to expand...

When did it leave? Got a few here


----------



## GB72 (Mar 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			When did it leave? Got a few here
		
Click to expand...

Not seen one for years so assumed it had gone. Good to hear that they still exist somewhere.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Not seen one for years so assumed it had gone. Good to hear that they still exist somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

There's definitely one in my area still, our housemate loves them and orders at least once a fortnight. 


-----------------

I asked a colleague yesterday whether any change requests have been signed off in the last few weeks as I'm meant to be notified and I hadn't heard anything. No she says, definitely not. Today I access the change request tracker and in fact seven requests have been signed off that I didn't know about. Cheers for that then. If you don't know then say you don't know, don't just lie and say no!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Double sausage and egg McMuffin and coffee... Awesome!
		
Click to expand...


Something related to McD's and Awesome in the same post... Unbelievable ...
Made the error of crossing their threshold just the once...
Declared I'd never do so again... And, haven't ...

Still have a Wimpey in the High St. [Ruislip]...
Sadly the Subway has gone in the last year...
At least their veggie [low-carb] option was reasonably palatable...


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Something related to McD's and Awesome in the same post... Unbelievable ...
Made the error of crossing their threshold just the once...
Declared I'd never do so again... And, haven't ...

Still have a Wimpey in the High St. [Ruislip]...
Sadly the Subway has gone in the last year...
At least their veggie [low-carb] option was reasonably palatable...
		
Click to expand...

You need to get back and have a plain double cheese burger 

Mmm the stuff of god's when you just need something fast


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 2, 2021)

People who've been to a restaurant/fast food chain once in their life and take pride in declaring how awful said chain is. 

I have to give it though, eating everything on the menu in one go is quite impressive.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			You need to get back and have a plain double cheese burger

Mmm the stuff of god's when you just need something fast
		
Click to expand...

Strictly low-carb now so never gonna happen...


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Strictly low-carb now so never gonna happen...
		
Click to expand...

Ah fair one


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			People who've been to a restaurant/fast food chain once in their life and take pride in declaring how awful said chain is.

I have to give it though, eating everything on the menu in one go is quite impressive.
		
Click to expand...


It's all about first impressions...
And, it was a total fail on their part...


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Not seen one for years so assumed it had gone. Good to hear that they still exist somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

there’s a wimpy in my local high street but I can’t remember the last time I ate there


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 2, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			It's all about first impressions...
And, it was a total fail on their part...
		
Click to expand...

What'd they do, steal you children?

They've got 36,000 restaurants around the world, there's gonna be one or two mistakes being made a day.

Just saying you're missing out on some good stuff!


----------



## banjofred (Mar 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Got banned from the Wimpey in High Wycombe for asking a waitress if she did everything with relish - hence my line in D4S's story thread.
		
Click to expand...

They didn't have any of that fancy stuff when I lived in Wycombe.....back in the old days (80-85).


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2021)

banjofred said:



			They didn't have any of that fancy stuff when I lived in Wycombe.....back in the old days (80-85).
		
Click to expand...

That's about the time....almost opposite the Post Office..just round the corner from Frogmore..


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			People who've been to a restaurant/fast food chain once in their life and take pride in declaring how awful said chain is.

I have to give it though, eating everything on the menu in one go is quite impressive.
		
Click to expand...

I was in Munich a long time ago, in a McDonald's, when some American soldiers came in. They grabbed a table, and one of them went up to order. He came back with a tray that was just loaded, must have had a dozen burgers of all sorts, half a dozen packs of fries, half a dozen drinks, the business. I thought they would all tuck in, but no, that was his, and then once he had sat down, the next one got up.

To be fair, my record is 7 quarterpounders with cheese, plus fries, so I can't really complain, but I was 19, and I had a proper hangover.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That's about the time....almost opposite the Post Office..just round the corner from Frogmore..
		
Click to expand...

Wasn’t the Wimpy at the bottom of Crendon Street on the left, just up from the corner with Easton Street?


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I was in Munich a long time ago, in a McDonald's, when some American soldiers came in. They grabbed a table, and one of them went up to order. He came back with a tray that was just loaded, must have had a dozen burgers of all sorts, half a dozen packs of fries, half a dozen drinks, the business. I thought they would all tuck in, but no, that was his, and then once he had sat down, the next one got up.

To be fair, my record is 7 quarterpounders with cheese, plus fries, so I can't really complain, but I was 19, and I had a proper hangover.
		
Click to expand...

I remember buying an apple pie from McDonald’s about 20 years ago - the internal temperature is still hotter than the sun


----------



## banjofred (Mar 2, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Wasn’t the Wimpy at the bottom of Crendon Street on the left, just up from the corner with Easton Street?
		
Click to expand...

You guys have entirely too good of memories. I can only remember 2 road names, Daws Hill (where the base was) and Micklefield (where I lived the first year). I noticed a few years ago they arrested some terrorists on Micklefield. Lived above a newsagent and a fish+chip shop...heaven.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			What'd they do, steal you children?

They've got 36,000 restaurants around the world, there's gonna be one or two mistakes being made a day.

Just saying you're missing out on some good stuff! 

Click to expand...


As it was at the kids behest I entered...
Stealing them might have gone down well on that day ...

Truthfully I much prefer [even before I was more selective with my eating] eating at independent/family owned and run places...
Of which, I suspect, there way more than 36,000 of around ...


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 2, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I was in Munich a long time ago, in a McDonald's, when some American soldiers came in. They grabbed a table, and one of them went up to order. He came back with a tray that was just loaded, must have had a dozen burgers of all sorts, half a dozen packs of fries, half a dozen drinks, the business. I thought they would all tuck in, but no, that was his, and then once he had sat down, the next one got up.

To be fair, my record is 7 quarterpounders with cheese, plus fries, so I can't really complain, but I was 19, and I had a proper hangover.
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait to get a McDonalds again. It's been months. I'm also one of those who on occassion buys either an ice cream or milkshake there and then dip my fries in it. Oh yes! 

7 QP's? That puts my 6 cheeseburgers to shame!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 2, 2021)

banjofred said:



			You guys have entirely too good of memories. I can only remember 2 road names, Daws Hill (where the base was) and Micklefield (where I lived the first year). I noticed a few years ago they arrested some terrorists on Micklefield. Lived above a newsagent and a fish+chip shop...heaven.
		
Click to expand...

The terrorist cell was based in Walton Drive, so totteridge/ Terriers , but they hid a cache of explosives in Totteridge Woods which borders Micklefield, so let you off that one


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 2, 2021)

Zip on carry bag has broke. How???? It's been in a cubboard unused for 4 months!!!!! Looked fluffy on the zip moved the zipper, wrecked. How????? (The bag is only 2 years old and only gets used in winter so only about 20 uses in all). How ???????


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Zip on carry bag has broke. How???? It's been in a cubboard unused for 4 months!!!!! Looked fluffy on the zip moved the zipper, wrecked. How????? (The bag is only 2 years old and only gets used in winter so only about 20 uses in all). How ???????
		
Click to expand...


Lack of use could, I suggest, be the main culprit...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 2, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Zip on carry bag has broke. How???? It's been in a cubboard unused for 4 months!!!!! Looked fluffy on the zip moved the zipper, wrecked. How????? (The bag is only 2 years old and only gets used in winter so only about 20 uses in all). How ???????
		
Click to expand...

Did you catch it on the hedge? 🤭


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That's about the time....almost opposite the Post Office..just round the corner from Frogmore..
		
Click to expand...

I lived there 86-93 ish. Looking on Google. Where I drank ,smoked, and generally had a brilliant time and spent a fortune has now all gone.  The pub was a health hazzard. It just was a sea of fag smoke from opening time to closing. Everything went straight into the wash after each almost daily session. How my liver and lungs survived??????
Brilliant !!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 2, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Lack of use could, I suggest, be the main culprit...
		
Click to expand...

Is that a thing with zips??


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 2, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Did you catch it on the hedge? 🤭
		
Click to expand...


All I can hear are whoooooshing sounds. ????


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Wasn’t the Wimpy at the bottom of Crendon Street on the left, just up from the corner with Easton Street?
		
Click to expand...

I think you're right but the one off Frogmore was our haunt...for a while at least..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I think you're right but the one off Frogmore was our haunt...for a while at least..
		
Click to expand...

I remember, next to Terry’s the jewellers


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I remember, next to Terry’s the jewellers
		
Click to expand...

We had 2 then....Posh Town


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2021)

The twins have had colds over the weekend, basically sleep wise it's been rubbish. One in with us until night feed then I take one up the loft and Mrs stays with other or they just cried

Finally back to routine and then 8pm what's that noise outside?  forgot overnight road resurfacing for 2 nights

Not their fault ofc just really bad timing!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			The twins have had colds over the weekend, basically sleep wise it's been rubbish. One in with us until night feed then I take one up the loft and Mrs stays with other or they just cried

Finally back to routine and then 8pm what's that noise outside?* Ffs* forgot overnight road resurfacing for 2 nights

Not their fault ofc just really bad timing!
		
Click to expand...


Careful with that, it's against the rules of the forum pal.
I should know, I've received infractions for that in the past.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Careful with that, it's against the rules of the forum pal.
I should know, I've received infractions for that in the past.
		
Click to expand...

What for frag sake? Don't see the problem there lol


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			What for frag sake? Don't see the problem there lol
		
Click to expand...


Doesn't mean that though does it?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 3, 2021)

Oddly seeing two pictures on Facebook with evidence of drink driving on the same day. 
One was an old friend from school, she put a video up with a pair of gins in a can on the dashboard and the caption “date night”. 

Next an old colleague was mourning the death of his mother by parking up at nearby lake. Bottle of Bollinger and two glasses clinking. 

No comments of the obvious on these photos just well wishes. 
I am definitely living in the twilight zone.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

Finding out that my work computer thinks it's a good idea to turn off the out of office message on emails when you turn it off.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 3, 2021)

Meghan Markle and her team playing the race card to try and get some sympathy, the only card they have left.  Just disappear now please - no-one cares about you.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 3, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Is that a thing with zips??
		
Click to expand...

In my experience yes...
Spent some of lockdown selling 'stuff' on the bay... A couple items that had been lurking at the back of cupboards couldn't be listed as the zips had failed... Including one very expensive [at the time] camera bag...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 3, 2021)

Uk weather, Sunday and Monday when i wasn't playing, were fantastic, bright sunshine and 15deg, yesterday cold and overcaste and raining today

bet its nice on Thursday


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2021)

Yet another close friend interpreting and bending the rules to suit their own needs.  She is by herself and her two grown up children live not too far from her with their partners in their own households.  Being on her lonesome our friend considers it OK for her to be in a bubble with her children - and the three of them often meet up in her house as a three or the children individually with her.  Yes the infringements are most probably low risk, and they are invisible to all but those close to her with who she shares confidences,  but risk there is.  And if we ALL stretched and overstepped the rules - many a mickle makes a muckle.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yet another close friend interpreting and bending the rules to suit their own needs.  She is by herself and her two grown up children live not too far from her with their partners in their own households.  Being on her lonesome our friend considers it OK for her to be in a bubble with her children - and the three of them often meet up in her house as a three or the children individually with her.  Yes the infringements are most probably low risk, and they are invisible to all but those close to her with who she shares confidences,  but risk there is.  And if we ALL stretched and overstepped the rules - many a mickle makes a muckle.
		
Click to expand...

Does she have g'children? If yes, providing there isn't more than 6 together at any one time she's ok. Splitting hairs but it can be considered as a 'childcare bubble.' And as we don't know the finer details, who's to argue differently.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 3, 2021)

all the lovely smoth pavements on the Western Link in Inverness, set aside as Bike lanes and footpaths getting dug up and been made a right mess of for some sort of cable .. all of these paths have waste ground right next to them. so next winter not only will all the roads be full of pot holes so with the pavements


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Does she have g'children? If yes, providing there isn't more than 6 together at any one time she's ok. Splitting hairs but it can be considered as a 'childcare bubble.' And as we don't know the finer details, who's to argue differently.
		
Click to expand...

No grandchildren.  I have another friend who does and he does the childcare bit as you describe - so I understand that's OK.  No - our close friend can simply sometimes feel very lonely and can get depressed and down...so I can understand how she needs her children.  But unfortunately, and as far as I understand things - three households doesn't constitute a legal bubble.  

And yes I know it may be considered by some to be a 'minor' infringement - however...and in our quite wide, well-educated and generally relatively well-off friendship group we are seeing many such breaches and infringements.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2021)

Gossipping curtain twitchers 👀


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 3, 2021)

I made a curry last night. Chopped some chillies then washed my hands afterwards. Went to the loo to spend a penny, appears I didn't wash my hands quite as thoroughly as I thought I had


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Gossipping curtain twitchers 👀
		
Click to expand...

I could tell you one of the reasons that we see this behaviour amongst our friends - because they tell us - but that would see me the wrong side of the pence.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I made a curry last night. Chopped some chillies then washed my hands afterwards. Went to the loo to spend a penny, appears I didn't wash my hands quite as thoroughly as I thought I had 

Click to expand...

Similar thing last week, (although not so amusing 😁), used birds eye chillies in a dish, washed my hands twice after. Touched my eye later in the evening! Ouch ouch ouch!


----------



## Neilds (Mar 3, 2021)

People who think the Rule of Six is in place at the present time 🤬
Read the standing orders!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yet another close friend interpreting and bending the rules to suit their own needs.  She is by herself and her two grown up children live not too far from her with their partners in their own households.  Being on her lonesome our friend considers it OK for her to be in a bubble with her children - and the three of them often meet up in her house as a three or the children individually with her.  Yes the infringements are most probably low risk, and they are invisible to all but those close to her with who she shares confidences,  but risk there is.  And if we ALL stretched and overstepped the rules - many a mickle makes a muckle.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm she lives alone so support bubble with one house

She can also do a childcare bubble with house 2. However your not meant to socialise with these. For example my parents are our childcare bubble and they look after the kids for us

Not sure if support and childcare can mix as when you support bubble you become one household so in theory you could ...


Sorry think I miss read about having kids. No kids under 13 mean no childcare bubble 

Sounds like she has 2 support bubbles and they acting as one house


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2021)

Ordered some mtb shoes from a company in Holland on 12th January, still hadn't received them by last weekend so I sent them an email. In fairness they replied quickly and said the shoes are stuck at a port in Germany, something to do with a word beginning with B we aren't allowed to mention 😆
They supplied me with a different tracking number which showed an estimated delivery date of 4th April 😳
Luckily I'm not desperate for them lol.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Ordered some mtb shoes from a company in Holland on 12th January, still hadn't received them by last weekend so I sent them an email. In fairness they replied quickly and said the shoes are stuck at a port in Germany, something to do with a word beginning with B we aren't allowed to mention 😆
They supplied me with a different tracking number which showed an estimated delivery date of 4th April 😳
Luckily I'm not desperate for them lol.
		
Click to expand...

what did you get??

my Carnac ones i got in the mid 90 are starting to give up the ghost, cleaned them this moring for the first time in ages and both soles are coming away, comedy tramp style. going to have to think about some new ones


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			what did you get??

my Carnac ones i got in the mid 90 are starting to give up the ghost, cleaned them this moring for the first time in ages and both soles are coming away, comedy tramp style. going to have to think about some new ones
		
Click to expand...

Etnies Marana Mid Crank but the winterized version. I have their regular Mid Crank and they are superb, really grippy and give your ankles a bit of protection from knocks and wet weather.
Maybe they will be delivered in time for next winter 😅
I saw a photo the other day from a downhill magazine back in the 90s, one of the riders was wearing Adidas Samba lol.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 3, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			what did you get??

my Carnac ones i got in the mid 90 are starting to give up the ghost, cleaned them this moring for the first time in ages and both soles are coming away, comedy tramp style. going to have to think about some new ones
		
Click to expand...

I still have my Shimano M055 shoes/boots although running with Time Atack cleats. Excellent  to ride in.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I made a curry last night. Chopped some chillies then washed my hands afterwards. Went to the loo to spend a penny, appears I didn't wash my hands quite as thoroughly as I thought I had 

Click to expand...

DFS

i did exactly the same last week. I was going to post on here but it was far too painful. I feel for you but not literally


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 3, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I still have my Shimano M055 shoes/boots although running with Time Atack cleats. Excellent  to ride in.
		
Click to expand...

Good thing about Carnac was they where fairly wide. Alas they don't appear to still be trading. still got my 3 pairs, two road and one MTB.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			DFS

i did exactly the same last week. I was going to post on here but it was far too painful. I feel for you but not literally

Click to expand...

Reminds me of one day after a Bristol Downs League match and showering in the cell block that was the changing rooms.  I had a groin twinge and straight out if the hot shower I decided to rub in some Deep Heat...never tried _that _again.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 3, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			DFS

i did exactly the same last week. I was going to post on here but it was far too painful. I feel for you but not literally

Click to expand...

Considering all the ppe we have in the country always use gloves for chilli's! Lol

Or lazy chilli's lol sod if


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

I've just "booked" my first music concert for 2022; cancelled from April 2021, which in turn was cancelled from May 2020.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I've just "booked" my first music concert for 2022; cancelled from April 2021, which in turn was cancelled from May 2020. 

Click to expand...

Still hoping that my only one booked for the year goes ahead. Had Passenger booked for February 2021 at Rock City, been bumped to September 2021 so hoping that one is going to be OK.


----------



## ADB (Mar 3, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Still hoping that my only one booked for the year goes ahead. Had Passenger booked for February 2021 at Rock City, been bumped to September 2021 so hoping that one is going to be OK.
		
Click to expand...

Booked a gig in September also - everything crossed!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Still hoping that my only one booked for the year goes ahead. Had Passenger booked for February 2021 at Rock City, been bumped to September 2021 so hoping that one is going to be OK.
		
Click to expand...

Went to Rock City for the first time last year (a few weeks before lockdown) cracking venue 👍
Got two gigs so far this year, the big thing at Hyde Park to see Pearl Jam and Pixies then Genesis which is in November now I think.
Hopefully one or the other goes ahead, maybe get to see Phil Collins with Genesis before he's unable to tour anymore.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Went to Rock City for the first time last year (a few weeks before lockdown) cracking venue 👍
Got two gigs so far this year, the big thing at Hyde Park to see Pearl Jam and Pixies then Genesis which is in November now I think.
Hopefully one or the other goes ahead, maybe get to see Phil Collins with Genesis before he's unable to tour anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Rock City has always been local to me so I have been going there since I was a Teenager. Still a great day out, lunch at Annie's Burger Shack, few beers around Nottingham then off to a gig at Rock City.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Rock City has always been local to me so I have been going there since I was a Teenager. Still a great day out, lunch at Annie's Burger Shack, few beers around Nottingham then off to a gig at Rock City.
		
Click to expand...

Before we got married, Mrs Imurg lived and worked in Nottingham so I was up there most weekends...went to Rock City plenty of times...a great venue.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 3, 2021)

Yep, I know, my irritation is wholly of my own making...
Daily Mail headlines ...

I really really must find a way of not checking what's on the front pages ...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Good thing about Carnac was they where fairly wide. Alas they don't appear to still be trading. still got my 3 pairs, two road and one MTB.
		
Click to expand...

Carnac as a brand is available from Planet-x I have one of their helmets, which is just like a Kask, only 10% of the price with the same CE sticker!! Seems their shoes are only 'planetX' brand though, no Carnac ones.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Still hoping that my only one booked for the year goes ahead. Had Passenger booked for February 2021 at Rock City, been bumped to September 2021 so hoping that one is going to be OK.
		
Click to expand...

I've already had a comedy gig put back to 2022 from 2020, now sweating on Bryan Adams in July (outdoor), Eagles at Wembley Stadium in August, Beth Hart at The Palladium & Elton John at the O2 in November moving.

I think, as a fate sort of thing, that Beth Hart will be the first unaffected one to go ahead as she was the last artist that we saw prior to the  storm.  And if she wants to bring Kris Barras as support again that's absolutely fine with me.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I've already had a comedy gig put back to 2022 from 2020, now sweating on Bryan Adams in July (outdoor), Eagles at Wembley Stadium in August, Beth Hart at The Palladium & Elton John at the O2 in November moving.

I think, as a fate sort of thing, that Beth Hart will be the first unaffected one to go ahead as she was the last artist that we saw prior to the  storm.  And if she wants to bring Kris Barras as support again that's absolutely fine with me.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey, looking at that list of gigs I'd be praying for a complete cancellation 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I've just "booked" my first music concert for 2022; cancelled from April 2021, which in turn was cancelled from May 2020. 

Click to expand...

Same - the gig I had for June 21st which I hoped might go ahead has been shifted to January! Download has been pushed back another year as well so I just took the refund since I don't know if I can make it in another year's time.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Crikey, looking at that list of gigs I'd be praying for a complete cancellation 😁
		
Click to expand...

I can't be held responsible for your complete lack of taste.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Same - the gig I had for June 21st which I hoped might go ahead has been shifted to January! Download has been pushed back another year as well so I just took the refund since I don't know if I can make it in another year's time.
		
Click to expand...

Download was unlucky, I reckon if it were a month or 2 later it would have been the first post pandemic UK festival.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 3, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			The TV ads for loans. Apparently I can borrow 16k at 99.9% APR almost no questions asked. That is some interest on a large sum of money. Pay day loan rates were mental, but at least they were only meant to be short term. 16k for a car (as advertised, along with debt clearance and diy) isn't a short term loan. It is preying on the poor and disadvantaged.
		
Click to expand...

Although I agree with you, I think the reality is it is preying on the selfish, greedy and materialistic people who believe they are entitled to stuff they can't afford.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Although I agree with you, I think the reality is it is preying on the selfish, greedy and materialistic people who believe they are entitled to stuff they can't afford.
		
Click to expand...

Not good but a heck of a lot better than the 5853% that Wonga (not sadly missed) used to charge.  

Unfortunately these lenders also meet the desperate needs of many of the very poorest in our society - when this form of loan is pretty much their only recourse once they have run out of money and none is due for another week...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not good but a heck of a lot better than the 5853% that Wonga (not sadly missed) used to charge. 

Unfortunately these lenders also meet the desperate needs of many of the very poorest in our society - when this form of loan is pretty much their only recourse once they have run out of money and none is due for another week...
		
Click to expand...

The point you have missed, is that in theory, Wonga lent small amounts, over a short period of time. (Yes, if you didn't pay it back, it ramped, horribly). Why is this worse? 99.9% on 16k. No one borrows 16k over a few days, or months. It takes years to pay back 16k, if you haven't got it, and if you had, why borrow it. A 16k loan over 12 months at 100% is going to cost you 2666 every month. That is not nice.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			The point you have missed, is that in theory, Wonga lent small amounts, over a short period of time. (Yes, if you didn't pay it back, it ramped, horribly). Why is this worse? 99.9% on 16k. No one borrows 16k over a few days, or months. It takes years to pay back 16k, if you haven't got it, and if you had, why borrow it. A 16k loan over 12 months at 100% is going to cost you 2666 every month. That is not nice.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't really miss it - I'm only reflecting on the size of the interest rate charged.  What you have described is - in my view - completely disgraceful.  But you correctly identify the problem as being the significant sector of our society that is acquisitive and entitled.  There is however the other very dark side of borrowing - those who have to borrow to live.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 3, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Carnac as a brand is available from Planet-x I have one of their helmets, which is just like a Kask, only 10% of the price with the same CE sticker!! Seems their shoes are only 'planetX' brand though, no Carnac ones.
		
Click to expand...

 looks like they bought the name when it went out of business. they were fantastic shoes all well made of good materials, seems they couldn't compete against mass production.. a shame


----------



## Piece (Mar 3, 2021)

Another day goes by where we've missed out on a PS5 drop. We were even ahead of the game, about to checkout. Server crashes and that's it my friend, back of queue you go. Ollox.

"We go again" to coin a phrase


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 3, 2021)

Piece said:



			Another day goes by where we've missed out on a PS5 drop. We were even ahead of the game, about to checkout. Server crashes and that's it my friend, back of queue you go. Ollox.

"We go again" to coin a phrase 

Click to expand...

Yep, 4 hours in the queue for nothing.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2021)

Unbelievable, after moaning about the lack of mtb shoes they were waiting for me when I got in from work 😅


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Unbelievable, after moaning about the lack of mtb shoes they were waiting for me when I got in from work 😅
		
Click to expand...

I’ve still got mine from 1999 unbelievably robust


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 3, 2021)

I’m becoming increasingly irked every time a football commentator finds it necessary to apologise for the bad language which is now clearly audible at games owing to the absence of crowds.

They’re footballers. They swear. I get it. Now stop apologising for them.


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I’m becoming increasingly irked every time a football commentator finds it necessary to apologise for the bad language which is now clearly audible at games owing to the absence of crowds.

They’re footballers. They swear. I get it. Now stop apologising for them.
		
Click to expand...


i audibly swear at the screen when i hear this, drives me nuts for some reason


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I’m becoming increasingly irked every time a football commentator finds it necessary to apologise for the bad language which is now clearly audible at games owing to the absence of crowds.

They’re footballers. They swear. I get it. Now stop apologising for them.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but boxing is worse; you have tuned in to watch 2 blokes belt the  out of each other and then they apologise for the language of the corner men.  Ridiculous.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes but boxing is worse; you have tuned in to watch 2 blokes belt the  out of each other and then they apologise for the language of the corner men.  Ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I'll add rugby commentary to that if I may... Hard to believe, sometimes, many players have had the benefit of private education...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 3, 2021)

Back in the late 80s, I was doing a live radio report on non-league football and the phone was right outside one of the dressing rooms.  Just as I went live, the manager stormed past, walked in and all I heard was "BLEEPING SIT DOWN!!"  -  "Well as you can hear manager Martin Collins not happy with his team's performance today …"     Luckily they just missed the first word and we got away with it.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2021)

If someone swears on tv and there isn't an immediate apology or, if it's not noticed, fairly soon after then OFCOM can come down on the broadcasters with fines and, in exceptional circumstances,  licences to broadcast can be revoked.
Daft as it seems, but the rules say they have to do it.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If someone swears on tv and there isn't an immediate apology or, if it's not noticed, fairly soon after then OFCOM can come down on the broadcasters with fines and, in exceptional circumstances,  licences to broadcast can be revoked.
Daft as it seems, but the rules say they have to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I never realised that, and find it a surprise when it’s a sporting event being broadcast and the broadcaster has no control at all over the participants.

It’s a funny old game.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

Just watching the end of the WSL match between Chelsea & Atletico Madrid, & surprised to see an all female commentary team; given the apparent requirement for a female pundit in the mens' games, should not the same apply to the women's game?  After all, we want equality don't we...


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just watching the end of the WSL match between Chelsea & Atletico Madrid, & surprised to see an all female commentary team; given the apparent requirement for a female pundit in the mens' games, should not the same apply to the women's game?  After all, we want equality don't we...
		
Click to expand...

Shouldnt you be watching the mighty Eagles giving Man u a footie lesson?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Shouldnt you be watching the mighty Eagles giving Man u a footie lesson?
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't bear to see Gollum moaning again about not being gifted their statutory penalty.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2021)

Good 0-0 win 👍👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Good 0-0 win 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Did Tyler & Neville mention the penalty United weren't given against Chelsea?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Did Tyler & Neville mention the penalty United weren't given against Chelsea?
		
Click to expand...

Only several times 👍


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Etnies Marana Mid Crank but the winterized version. I have their regular Mid Crank and they are superb, really grippy and give your ankles a bit of protection from knocks and wet weather.
Maybe they will be delivered in time for next winter 😅
I saw a photo the other day from a downhill magazine back in the 90s, one of the riders was wearing Adidas Samba lol.
		
Click to expand...

it was SPD shoes i was after these look like trainers, ok for you guys you just want to freewheel downhill


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 4, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Really? I never realised that, and find it a surprise when it’s a sporting event being broadcast and the broadcaster has no control at all over the participants.

It’s a funny old game.
		
Click to expand...


Perhaps that's why when Brian Moore makes apologies for sweary words he does so in a very begrudgingly manner...


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			it was SPD shoes i was after these look like trainers, ok for you guys you just want to freewheel downhill

Click to expand...

😅
I'm a flats guy, don't look Iike clippy ins, I like to be able to shift my feet around the pedals.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			😅
I'm a flats guy, don't look Iike clippy ins, I like to be able to shift my feet around the pedals.
		
Click to expand...

i was watching a vid posted by one of the guys using the Trail down from the radio mast at Craig Dunain, i was going to post it but loads of swearing..... i certainly wouldn't have wanted my feet clipped in going down there, scares me enough just using the forestry trail


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i was watching a vid posted by one of the guys using the Trail down from the radio mast at Craig Dunain, i was going to post it but loads of swearing..... i certainly wouldn't have wanted my feet clipped in going down there, scares me enough just using the forestry trail

Click to expand...

Is it on YouTube? I'll check it out later.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 4, 2021)

My work chair has developed a very random drop. 

At any moment I go from standard sitting position to knees by my ears!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Is it on YouTube? I'll check it out later.
		
Click to expand...

yes i think so, its one of the easier trails too, some of the others look scary enough just passing them as they cross the main trail


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 4, 2021)

Neighbours...

Some are, again, pushing for permit parking... Being as polite as I can manage I still can't get it through their thick skulls once the council have it in place they can vary the charge... Almost certainly UPWARDS!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2021)

Survey suggesting that 4 in 10 over 80s that have been vaccinated have subsequently broken covid regulations. I know that is should not annoy me but those that have been vaccinated need to stick by the rules for their own safety, so that there is not a free for all of those how have been vaccincated and out of consideration for those who face a continued period of being at home and not meeting friends indoors whilst they wait their turn.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Neighbours...

Some are, again, pushing for permit parking... Being as polite as I can manage I still can't get it through their thick skulls once the council have it in place they can vary the charge... Almost certainly UPWARDS! 

Click to expand...

damed right... there is a road in Inverness around the corner from the Highland council offices, which the car park for went to permit and P&D for certain hours, so a lot of the council employees park in this road, which it just so happens a few councilers live in (Karma) they have been offered permit to stop the parking but most have refused as they know full well there will be a cost involved soon enough


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 4, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Survey suggesting that 4 in 10 over 80s that have been vaccinated have subsequently broken covid regulations. I know that is should not annoy me but those that have been vaccinated need to stick by the rules for their own safety, so that there is not a free for all of those how have been vaccincated and out of consideration for those who face a continued period of being at home and not meeting friends indoors whilst they wait their turn.
		
Click to expand...

Hard innit. My nan wants me to over ,her and grandad are double jabbed and well past the 3 week to get antibodies

Then me and my dad are both 1st jabbed and 3 weeks past 

So it's hard to say no but you got to


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Hard innit. My nan wants me to over ,her and grandad are double jabbed and well past the 3 week to get antibodies

Then me and my dad are both 1st jabbed and 3 weeks past

So it's hard to say no but you got to
		
Click to expand...

I know, my mum had her jab about 6 weeks ago, not seen her for over 4 months as she chose to bubble with my brother who is nearer. Keeps asking if I want to drop in and I keep saying no but it is difficult. Thing is she knows plenty of people who have had the vaccination and are now swanning around as normal without a care in the world.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 4, 2021)

People that favour a certain view or opinion on a subject but then become really preachy/evangelical on it. 

Alright, we know your point of view, doesn't mean it's right and everyone else is wrong.


----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2021)

The current standard of written English.

The current standard of spoken English, especially on television.


----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2021)

Some golfers' apparent obsession with getting round a golf course in record time, and then telling everyone.


----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2021)

Waking up in a bad mood ............................ for no apparent reason.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 4, 2021)

People who complain about the standard of written English and then employ the abomination that is the Oxford comma...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2021)

When you are trying to train somebody how to use the system and they keep interrupting you, talking over you and saying how they think it is. I know you are desperate to prove what a marvellous intuitive learner you are, but if you just shut up and let me finish then we'd be done in half the bloody time.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2021)

brought a cycling Gillet on Monday, paid extra for P&P and express del within 3 days, got a text just now letting me know it was being posted this afternoon....


----------



## DanFST (Mar 4, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Survey suggesting that 4 in 10 over 80s that have been vaccinated have subsequently broken covid regulations. I know that is should not annoy me but those that have been vaccinated need to stick by the rules for their own safety, so that there is not a free for all of those how have been vaccincated and out of consideration for those who face a continued period of being at home and not meeting friends indoors whilst they wait their turn.
		
Click to expand...

No that can't be correct. The young were castigated by the old and branded selfish if they even thought about breaking the regulations. (who are still at less risk of ending up in hospital that a vaccinated senior)


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			brought a cycling Gillet on Monday, paid extra for P&P and express del within 3 days, got a text just now letting me know it was being posted this afternoon.... 

Click to expand...

I regularly buy protein powder, the delivery from who I use, they have a few delivery options on speed Vs cost. I regularly buy the fast one at 5 quid, and it turns up the next day! however this time as I was organized, I took the 1.99 option as I was in no rush.. When did it arrive? Next day, same as the 5 quid option!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			People that favour a certain view or opinion on a subject but then become really preachy/evangelical on it.

Alright, we know your point of view, doesn't mean it's right and everyone else is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Particularly those who choose to ignore the downsides of their certain view but just keep mentioning the positives.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Particularly those who choose to ignore the downsides of their certain view but just keep mentioning the positives.
		
Click to expand...

How about those who always focus on the negatives of EVERY view


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			How about those who always focus on the negatives of EVERY view
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps if there was more balanced argument and less bull from the pro side, those who see disadvantages wouldn't feel the need to point them out so vigorously?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Perhaps if there was more balanced argument and less bull from the pro side, those who see disadvantages wouldn't feel the need to point them out so vigorously?
		
Click to expand...

Was a pretty balanced debate until the usual suspects appeared with the extreme naysaying .. standard


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2021)

22bn not enough for a world beating test and trace system, seems they need 37bn now


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2021)

Martin Tyler.


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Martin Tyler.
		
Click to expand...


be nice if they could commentate on what is in front of them rather than what they expect to be watching!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			be nice if they could commentate on what is in front of them rather than what they expect to be watching!
		
Click to expand...

Be even nicer if he stopped mentioning the "handball" that robbed United of their statutory penalty.


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Be even nicer if he stopped mentioning the "handball" that robbed *United* of their statutory penalty.
		
Click to expand...

freudian?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			freudian? 

Click to expand...

Not at all; he yet again mentioned the Callum Hudson Odoi incident against United that OGS was whinging about.  I'm told he mention it in the Palace United game as well.


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not at all; he yet again mentioned the Callum Hudson Odoi incident against United that OGS was whinging about.  I'm told he mention it in the Palace United game as well.
		
Click to expand...

oh really thats horrendous  glad i had it on mute most of the game lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			oh really thats horrendous  glad i had it on mute most of the game lol
		
Click to expand...

OGS was whining that Chelsea had influenced the referee by mentioning the Harry Maguire headlock on Azpilicueta and the kick in Batshuayi's nuts on the club website & Tyler might as well have been employed by United's PR department.  Between him & Neville it was an absolute embarrassment to professional commentary.


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			OGS was whining that Chelsea had influenced the referee by mentioning the Harry Maguire headlock on Azpilicueta and the kick in Batshuayi's nuts on the club website & Tyler might as well have been employed by United's PR department.  Between him & Neville it was an absolute embarrassment to professional commentary.
		
Click to expand...


is there such a thing as professional commentary?

neville, mcmanaman, carrager, keown, smith, savage, redknapp, tyler, darke, jenas, fletcher - soooo many car crashes these days, thought cricket had got bad but spend even more time on the football with the mute button on these days


----------



## chrisd (Mar 4, 2021)

The commentators are awful, I often turn the sound down  as it seems that they feel the need to make up for the lack of a crowd. Carragher tonight, I could barely understand him, when I bothered to listen. Yesterday the Palace v Man U the commentator kept on about Palace players being out of contract at the end of the season and criticising the management - it's not anyone else's business!  The Fulham v Palace game the two commentators hardly paused to take a breath, inane chat for most of 90 minutes😖


----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Be even nicer if he stopped mentioning the "handball" that robbed United of their statutory penalty.
		
Click to expand...

He is right though.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 5, 2021)

chrisd said:



			The commentators are awful, I often turn the sound down  as it seems that they feel the need to make up for the lack of a crowd. Carragher tonight, I could barely understand him, when I bothered to listen. Yesterday the Palace v Man U the commentator kept on about Palace players being out of contract at the end of the season and criticising the management - it's not anyone else's business!  The Fulham v Palace game the two commentators hardly paused to take a breath, inane chat for most of 90 minutes😖
		
Click to expand...

Got to remember their like radio presenters without adbreaks or songs ..dead air isn't acceptable so they have to fill it with rubbish


----------



## banjofred (Mar 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Got to remember their like radio presenters without adbreaks or songs ..dead air isn't acceptable so they have to fill it with rubbish
		
Click to expand...

When I first moved here in 1980, *I loved *that the announcers on sports/tv weren't talking all the time. Just blabbering non-stop like they did in the US. I was watching a little bit of some skiing the other day...same comments repeated over and over (getting to the end, their legs will be burning!!). I should have expected a forest fire from so much burning. Another bad habit found its way to the UK.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Survey suggesting that 4 in 10 over 80s that have been vaccinated have subsequently broken covid regulations. I know that is should not annoy me but those that have been vaccinated need to stick by the rules for their own safety, so that there is not a free for all of those how have been vaccincated and out of consideration for those who face a continued period of being at home and not meeting friends indoors whilst they wait their turn.
		
Click to expand...

I think they’ve hidden long enough now. At over 80 your clutching straws, counting your last breaths on your fingers and toes and most won’t have months to wait - most of the people they knew in their younger years have probably died and at any time they could be next and they know that. Who knows what U turn is around the corner with this perpetual madness. 
The vaccine is their and everyone’s release or so was promised. 

Time for them to get back to living before the grim reaper comes.


----------



## chellie (Mar 5, 2021)

Football.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			Football.
		
Click to expand...

Can we have a separate football thread to keep it apart and stop those who only seem to follow Premier League teams annoying everyone else?

Oh, hang on...........


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2021)

'Umpire's call' in cricket.
LBW, the ball would have hit the stumps ............................ 'Not Out'.


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			'Umpire's call' in cricket.
LBW, the ball would have hit the stumps ............................ 'Not Out'.
		
Click to expand...

this one baffles me too. 
surely if its been shown to be hitting the stumps then its out


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 5, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Really? I never realised that, and find it a surprise when it’s a sporting event being broadcast and the broadcaster has no control at all over the participants.

It’s a funny old game.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, like you on the face of it, it does seem "ritual", whatever the occasion of broadcasting. I did wonder though, why it was so, and Imurg does seem to be posting with some authority on this ( as opposed to just an opinion) .
In this day of lawyers etc, I can see , someone, somewhere has come up with the rationale of " if you don't condemn it, you condone it, and then you might be said to encourage it"🙄.
Or maybe it's just become a habit of commentators?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2021)

House of Fraser and their lying sale. Karrimor jacket for £50, and it says they've reduced it from £500. 500 quid for a Karrimor jacket?? You're having a laugh. They have never sold it for that. No chance.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			'Umpire's call' in cricket.
LBW, the ball would have hit the stumps ............................ 'Not Out'.
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			this one baffles me too.
surely if its been shown to be hitting the stumps then its out
		
Click to expand...

It allows for a margin of error. It accepts that technology is not perfect and factors that in.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			House of Fraser and their lying sale. Karrimor jacket for £50, and it says they've reduced it from £500. 500 quid for a Karrimor jacket?? You're having a laugh. They have never sold it for that. No chance.
		
Click to expand...

I've always had an image of a warehouse on a remote Scottish island that holds stock from a range of shops like this at stupid prices. There is no intention that it will ever be sold there but it meets the requirement to have been priced at that level at some point.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			House of Fraser and their lying sale. Karrimor jacket for £50, and it says they've reduced it from £500. 500 quid for a Karrimor jacket?? You're having a laugh. They have never sold it for that. No chance.
		
Click to expand...

Fat Mike...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've always had an image of a warehouse on a remote Scottish island that holds stock from a range of shops like this at stupid prices. There is no intention that it will ever be sold there but it meets the requirement to have been priced at that level at some point.
		
Click to expand...

didn't flashley buy it , thats how the opperate, stick silly prices on everything then discount to the actual cost


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've always had an image of a warehouse on a remote Scottish island that holds stock from a range of shops like this at stupid prices. There is no intention that it will ever be sold there but it meets the requirement to have been priced at that level at some point.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they're the same as DFS. "We listed this sofa at 5 grand for one day, now it can be yours for just 799!"


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah they're the same as DFS. "We listed this sofa at 5 grand for one day, now it can be yours for just 799!"
		
Click to expand...

are you saying DFS might have a sale?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			didn't flashley buy it , thats how the opperate, stick silly prices on everything then discount to the actual cost
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely but legally it does have to have been on sale at some stage at the daft price.

H of F is just a poor concession shop now. The one at the Metro Centre in Newcastle used to be a prestige dept store but now it is a sad shadow of itself.


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Absolutely but legally it does have to have been on sale at some stage at the daft price.

H of F is just a poor concession shop now. The one at the Metro Centre in Newcastle used to be a prestige dept store but now it is a sad shadow of itself.
		
Click to expand...

you should see what he's done to Lillywhite's in London


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Absolutely but legally it does have to have been on sale at some stage at the daft price.

H of F is just a poor concession shop now. The one at the Metro Centre in Newcastle used to be a prestige dept store but now it is a sad shadow of itself.
		
Click to expand...

Been looking for a new coat. They still sell some good brands, most of which are 'reduced' at the moment. But it's hard to tell which brands are still good and which ones have been bought out and reduced to cheap rubbish (like Fat Mike has done with Firetrap, Jack Wills, Karrimor, Slazenger etc). I thought Lyle & Scott was alright, but some of their stuff is so cheap now that I have doubts. Barbour heavily reduced as well. Hmmm.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Been looking for a new coat. They still sell some good brands, most of which are 'reduced' at the moment. But it's hard to tell which brands are still good and which ones have been bought out and reduced to cheap rubbish (like Fat Mike has done with Firetrap, Jack Wills, Karrimor, Slazenger etc). I thought Lyle & Scott was alright, but some of their stuff is so cheap now that I have doubts. Barbour heavily reduced as well. Hmmm.
		
Click to expand...

Barbour is still a family owned company, factory in South Shields (sadly also some in the Far East). Ashley definitely does not have hold of it. If you fancy one and the price is low then go for it. It could well be a last season coat and they want to clear the decks. I used to work 50 metres from their factory and once a year they would do a warehouse sale to shift excess stock. Bargain central!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			you should see what he's done to Lillywhite's in London
		
Click to expand...

No, you really shouldn't.  Those of us who remember Lillywhite's as it used to be should treasure that memory & not go near the current shambles.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Been looking for a new coat. They still sell some good brands, most of which are 'reduced' at the moment. But it's hard to tell which brands are still good and which ones have been bought out and reduced to cheap rubbish (like Fat Mike has done with Firetrap, Jack Wills, Karrimor, Slazenger etc). I thought Lyle & Scott was alright, but some of their stuff is so cheap now that I have doubts. Barbour heavily reduced as well. Hmmm.
		
Click to expand...

Lyle and Scott still definitely independent. Heavily favoured by chavs and Fiesta drivers but independent none-the-less.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah they're the same as DFS. "We listed this sofa at 5 grand for one day, now it can be yours for just 799!"
		
Click to expand...

Don't know if it is still the case but the only store where DFS offered their goods at "full" price was an outlet at their factory in the Peak District. 

Most people didn't even know that it was there.


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, you really shouldn't.  Those of us who remember Lillywhite's as it used to be should treasure that memory & not go near the current shambles.
		
Click to expand...

i used to spend hours in there when i was younger and remember seeing and falling in love with a set of Mizuno blades that were kept in a glass cabinet, then they had the Wilson Killer Whale driver out on show.

i bought all my cricket gear in there as they could get anything you wanted.

now you can buy Lonsdale trainers and Dunlop socks in there


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			you should see what he's done to Lillywhite's in London
		
Click to expand...

i was going to mention that... usued to go in there as a kid and my father always took us there to get Cricket stuff. last time i was down playing Cricket for my mates team in London, i had forgotten the metal spikes for my shoes and had taken them out to play on an Artif pitch up here so my mate and i trotted off there to there .... what a shock, full of crap and the only cricket stuff they had was thousands  of Pakistan ODI shirts


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			i used to spend hours in there when i was younger and remember seeing and falling in love with a set of Mizuno blades that were kept in a glass cabinet, then they had the Wilson Killer Whale driver out on show.

i bought all my cricket gear in there as they could get anything you wanted.

now you can buy Lonsdale trainers and Dunlop socks in there
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, spent hours in there just wandering around looking at stuff. Bought my first (and only) Sergio Tacchini tracksuit in there in the early 80s, then got a bus to a shop in the Angel to buy a cement colour pair of Kicker boots.....Very Casual! 😁


----------



## sunshine (Mar 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			i used to spend hours in there when i was younger and remember seeing and falling in love with a set of Mizuno blades that were kept in a glass cabinet, then they had the Wilson Killer Whale driver out on show.

i bought all my cricket gear in there as they could get anything you wanted.

now you can buy Lonsdale trainers and Dunlop socks in there
		
Click to expand...

Lilywhite's has been an Ashley shop for ages now (since 2002 according to wikipedia).

There was a time when the ground floor was a Lonsdale / Slazenger jumble sale, but if you went to the upper floors there was still a decent range of gear for different sports. I even bought a set of TM irons there. But I think those days are long gone now.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			this one baffles me too.
surely if its been shown to be hitting the stumps then its out
		
Click to expand...

No it hasn't been shown to be hitting the stumps.

Where the ball pitched, or if impact was in line with the stumps, is a fact that can be measured. Whether it was going to hit the wicket is an educated guess (using sophisticated ballistics software). The reality is that hawkeye is just an extrapolation.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 5, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Neighbours...

Some are, again, pushing for permit parking... Being as polite as I can manage I still can't get it through their thick skulls once the council have it in place they can vary the charge... Almost certainly UPWARDS! 

Click to expand...

Is Neighbours still going strong? I remember its heyday in the 80s/90s, but I don't think I've watched an episode for over 20 years.


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2021)

sunshine said:



			No it hasn't been shown to be hitting the stumps.

Where the ball pitched, or if impact was in line with the stumps, is a fact that can be measured. Whether it was going to hit the wicket is an educated guess (using sophisticated ballistics software). The reality is that hawkeye is just an extrapolation.
		
Click to expand...

apparently it's 99.99% accurate


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2021)

having to queue for ages to get into the tip and knowing youve got to come straight back with another car load


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			you should see what he's done to Lillywhite's in London
		
Click to expand...

I go past his "house" on my way to the golf course. Now there's one or two pairs or Dunlop socks that have paid for that I'll have you know.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			having to queue for ages to get into the tip and knowing youve got to come straight back with another car load 

Click to expand...

At least you can just queue; we now have to book a slot & turn up with photo ID.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			At least you can just queue; we now have to book a slot & turn up with photo ID.
		
Click to expand...

 Likewise, we have to book too.  But actually I quite like it. No queues and no argy-bargy trying to get up the steps of any particular skip.


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			At least you can just queue; we now have to book a slot & turn up with photo ID.
		
Click to expand...


need id (which proved harder than you would think, seems weve packed them all lol)


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 5, 2021)

Can't get all of the week before Easter off. Only M/T/W and Thurs. It's EASTER!!!!! .......apparently......and a megga trading date. So much for stay at home blah blah..... 

On the bright side,,,,if it is busy it will be fun to see people being made to queue again.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 5, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			On the bright side,,,,if it is busy it will be fun to see people being made to queue again.
		
Click to expand...

What a joy you are 😖


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2021)

Perf with Surf.
I'll make a point of never buying Surf ..................................... EVER!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 5, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Selling a lovely set of irons and you get this:


View attachment 35428



Whoever guesses my reply wins a golf ball 😅
		
Click to expand...

I'd answer but I'd be concerned about where I'd get the golf ball (potentially the same place as Paul  )


----------



## chrisd (Mar 5, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Selling a lovely set of irons and you get this:


View attachment 35428



Whoever guesses my reply wins a golf ball 😅
		
Click to expand...

I really dont want one of your golf balls !


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 5, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Selling a lovely set of irons and you get this:


View attachment 35428



Whoever guesses my reply wins a golf ball 😅
		
Click to expand...

I'd say "yep, no problem. It will cost £xxx" - whatever you're selling the whole set for - then he can sell the rest!


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 5, 2021)

Boiler has been playing up, BG service contract not responding. Apparently they are upsetting their workforce but still taking service payments... however doesn’t resolve the no heating or hot water. So now it’s have look for a private contractor and get ready to shell out for new boiler ..


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 5, 2021)

Traminator said:



			In hindsight, I'm actually really glad I wrote that. What a stupid request.


View attachment 35429

Click to expand...


At least your clubs still have some value... I've been selling some of my old clobber on the bay... As no one currently feels the need to dress up these days... I sold my favourite jacket that cost me an amount I am too embarrassed to post for a mere fiver... Hopefully I never fill out sufficiently to need a 50inch chest jacket again... As if I do I'll be even madder for selling it so cheap... Basically it achieved the opening bid ...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2021)

*I really don't need to know that the TENA lady has something in her pants prior to lifting weights..................................
*


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2021)

Car insurance quotes.  In a 12 month period where I, and no doubt most others have had hugely reduced mileage, and I would guess from that less accidents, and despite having no points, no accidents myself, they are trying to put my premium up by 40%. That is just daft. At least try and keep it within half sensible bounds.
A quick scoot around and I can quite easily get insured for less than last year. Given I am a reasonable risk, with 20+ years ncb, it seems short sighted, as I will not now renew with them, what ever they requote.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Car insurance quotes.  In a 12 month period where I, and no doubt most others have had hugely reduced mileage, and I would guess from that less accidents, and despite having no points, no accidents myself, they are trying to put my premium up by 40%. That is just daft. At least try and keep it within half sensible bounds.
A quick scoot around and I can quite easily get insured for less than last year. Given I am a reasonable risk, with 20+ years ncb, it seems short sighted, as I will not now renew with them, what ever they requote.
		
Click to expand...

The thing that always cheeses me off with insurance companies is their willingness to reduce their premium once they know they've been compared elsewhere. Why do you have to hold this gun to their head? I thought insurance brokers and the like existed to help us get the best price?


----------



## Dando (Mar 6, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			The thing that always cheeses me off with insurance companies is their willingness to reduce their premium once they know they've been compared elsewhere. Why do you have to hold this gun to their head? I thought insurance brokers and the like existed to help us get the best price?
		
Click to expand...

There are some decent insurance brokers out there!


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			The thing that always cheeses me off with insurance companies is their willingness to reduce their premium once they know they've been compared elsewhere. Why do you have to hold this gun to their head? I thought insurance brokers and the like existed to help us get the best price?
		
Click to expand...


Latest one that wound me up was re house insurance, were moving from owning to renting. So the policy is changing from buildings and contents to just contents. Contents only is supposedly dearer than buildings and contents with my current provider. How the hell does that work


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			The thing that always cheeses me off with insurance companies is their willingness to reduce their premium once they know they've been compared elsewhere. Why do you have to hold this gun to their head? I thought insurance brokers and the like existed to help us get the best price?
		
Click to expand...

I had a nice bit of Karma when last years quote company asked why we did not give them a chance to equal the new much lower [and better] quote from the new company.
I replied, for the same reason you did not offer me a competitive price in the first place.
She said, Sorry but that is just the way we do business.
I replied, Well in my case, that is the way you did not do business.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 6, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I had a nice bit of Karma when last years quote company asked why we did not give them a chance to equal the new much lower [and better] quote from the new company.
I replied, for the same reason you did not offer me a competitive price in the first place.
She said, Sorry but that is just the way we do business.
I replied, Well in my case, that is the way you did not do business.
		
Click to expand...

If they offered me the same price as last year for all my insurances (2 cars and the house) I'd take it. It's a price I'm comfortable with and no need to shop around 

Wouldn't even think about it 

Wouldn't care what could have been 

But when it comes in as more without s change in circumstances and with covid less miles driven they can do one


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			There are some decent insurance brokers out there!
		
Click to expand...

If only we knew one...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 6, 2021)

The amount of guests on Soccer AM who, when asked, "who's the winner" don't know the answer is "football, football's always the winner" - clearly none of them actually watch the show!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The amount of guests on Soccer AM who, when asked, "who's the winner" don't know the answer is "football, football's always the winner" - clearly none of them actually watch the show!
		
Click to expand...

This is a great irritation 👍. It applies to a host of quiz shows, celebrity versions, where their agents have clearly just booked them in and it's purely a job. It's unprofessional and ruins it for the regular watcher.

I gave up on Fighting Talk on the radio for a range of reasons but this was definitely one of them. Defend the Indefensible became 'I can't say that' way too often 🤬


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2021)

Smiffy said:



*I really don't need to know that the TENA lady has something in her pants prior to lifting weights..................................
*

Click to expand...



................ and the woman complaining about her sore nipples.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			There are some decent insurance brokers out there!
		
Click to expand...

Insurance is one of mankind's strangest inventions.
You (the insured) is betting that you'll pay the insurance company less, over the years, in premium payments than they will have to pay you (the insured) in the event of a loss, and you (the insured) hope that you lose the bet...


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 6, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			Insurance is one of mankind's strangest inventions.
You (the insured) is betting that you'll pay the insurance company less, over the years, in premium payments than they will have to pay you (the insured) in the event of a loss, and you (the insured) hope that you lose the bet...
		
Click to expand...

Yes and no, house insurance yes but who would have the cash to rebuild a mortgaged house?

However car insurance they got you by the balls ...you don't have s choice


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Yes and no, house insurance yes but who would have the cash to rebuild a mortgaged house?

*However car insurance they got you by the balls ...you don't have s choice*

Click to expand...


I think it's good they've got us by the spherical objects...
Third party losses...


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2021)

Finding out that somehow we own 4 hoovers and a carpet cleaner


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 6, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I've had back problems for years, a MRI showed osteoarthritis on my spine impinging on the l/h side nerves..
I have been playing at least 9 holes 2 /3 times a week, weather permitting.
This time it was self inflicted, I over done it in the garden [ weeding ] over the weekend .
		
Click to expand...

Edit -- Anyone heard of this guy , or watched his videos " Dr Rahim Salemohamed DC , Chiropratic ". 
The name doesn't quite sell it to me , is he genuine ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Finding out that somehow we own 4 hoovers and a carpet cleaner 

Click to expand...

Suck it up , its 4 vacuum cleaners.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 6, 2021)

Slime said:



			................ and the woman complaining about her sore nipples.
		
Click to expand...

 What about the men complaining about their sore nipples (runner's nipple)


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 6, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			Insurance is one of mankind's strangest inventions.
You (the insured) is betting that you'll pay the insurance company less, over the years, in premium payments than they will have to pay you (the insured) in the event of a loss, and you (the insured) hope that you lose the bet...
		
Click to expand...

Plus the insurance companies hope to make more on investing your money than they pay out in claims.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Finding out that somehow we own 4 hoovers and a carpet cleaner 

Click to expand...

But only one wife


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			But only one wife 

Click to expand...


and thats why ive posted it here rather than made a fuss about it


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The amount of guests on Soccer AM who, when asked, "who's the winner" don't know the answer is "football, football's always the winner" - clearly none of them actually watch the show!
		
Click to expand...

I read it the other way.
They are told to say it so Jimmy can get the punch line in.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 6, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			I read it the other way.
They are told to say it so Jimmy can get the punch line in.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm that is possible but they usually seem a bit confused and not sure whether to say they or Jimmy won...if it's scripted then they're rubbish at that!


----------



## Dando (Mar 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Finding out that somehow we own 4 hoovers and a carpet cleaner 

Click to expand...

My other half will be so jealous


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			My other half will be so jealous
		
Click to expand...


let me know your address ill send you a few


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Finding out that somehow we own 4 hoovers and a carpet cleaner 

Click to expand...

So in any competition on this site, you would clean up?


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			What about the men complaining about their sore nipples (runner's nipple)
		
Click to expand...

They haven't been complaining on national television adverts.


----------



## Dando (Mar 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			let me know your address ill send you a few 

Click to expand...

will you take her in exchange?


----------



## banjofred (Mar 6, 2021)

Just doing American taxes....what....a....pain.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Finding out that somehow we own 4 hoovers and a carpet cleaner 

Click to expand...

Are they just gathering dust........


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 6, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			So in any competition on this site, you would clean up?   

Click to expand...

Seemingly the latest Shark model is cleaning up nicely


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2021)

Lee Westwood comes with middle name John nowadays


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 7, 2021)

There is only one Leee John.    80s funk band Imagination.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2021)

Some of the recent threads started in the Out of Bounds section.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 7, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Some of the recent threads started in the Out of Bounds section.
		
Click to expand...

Just checking to see what threads I've started recently........... 😳


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 7, 2021)

Journalists not doing their job. 

If 1-3 out of 1,000 tests gives a false positive it’s not “very likely”. That it comes out of the mouth from an acclaimed statistician makes it even worse. 

Scare mongering.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 7, 2021)

She is right though, in a way. It is extremely likely, if not an absolute certainty that there will be at least one false positive. It will be very strange if there isn't at least one, given the number of tests. Not a very insightful piece.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2021)

Radar, he doesn't half spout some guff


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 7, 2021)

You've just returned from the supermarket after doing a massive shop.
You get all the bags out of the boot and you're doing a good impression of that Geezer out of the Yorkie advert with 6 bags in each hand and 24 cans of Coke balanced on your head.
Her indoors then stops and says "Oh, look at next doors daffodils"....
🤔🤔🤔🤔😡😬


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 7, 2021)

chrisd said:



			What a joy you are 😖
		
Click to expand...

Hey If I've gotta work......but lets not forget there's an epidemic on and people have been told to STAY AT HOME where possible, so the queues won't happen will they? Hmmmmmmm. 

And also it was a bit of humour. Come on!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 7, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If only we knew one... 

Click to expand...

I'm with one!!!! My car ins quote for this year was cheaper than last years. I'm not even going to both to check for anything better. Well chuffed with them.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 7, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Hey If I've gotta work......but lets not forget there's an epidemic on and people have been told to STAY AT HOME where possible, so the queues won't happen will they? Hmmmmmmm.

And also it was a bit of humour. Come on!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have some difficulty in working out a correlation between "stay at home" and "queues wont happen" unless we all choose not to eat of course, but with the Edinburgh Fringe Festival cancelled your joke is unlikely to be voted " joke of the year" 🤔


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 7, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I have some difficulty in working out a correlation between "stay at home" and "queues wont happen" unless we all choose not to eat of course, but with the Edinburgh Fringe Festival cancelled your joke is unlikely to be voted " joke of the year" 🤔
		
Click to expand...

A bit like most of my jokes. But I thought of one this morning......


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 7, 2021)

Irritated I had sufficient fortitude not to weaken and purchase any of the loveliness, at the foodie market, whilst out for our lockdown stroll.... 

Then to arrive home to find the bleep bleep washing machine has thrown a wobbly... Cutting the lawns put on hold... Appliance repairman mode engaged...


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 7, 2021)

Roy Keane being unable to offer A WORD  of Congratulations to Rangers! Totally understand where he is coming from but just a bit of humility is a sign of strength


----------



## GB72 (Mar 8, 2021)

The wonderful use of headlines. On a news channel's online covid update page the headline of the piece is 'parents voice concern about children returning to school'. Clear implication that these are covid concerns. The actual text actually says that the kids are excite d to be going back but concerns about catching up and how they will be expected to have progressed during lockdown.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 8, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Roy Keane being unable to offer A WORD  of Congratulations to Rangers! Totally understand where he is coming from but just a bit of humility is a sign of strength
		
Click to expand...

He never says anything positive about anyone, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			He never says anything positive about anyone, so I wouldn't worry about it.
		
Click to expand...

Well he has to stay in character doesn't he?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 8, 2021)

Facebook friend - die-hard Rangers fan.    Slagged off Celtic fans in the past for various indiscretions.  Not a word about yesterday of course outside of it being a deserved 55th championship.  More like your first actually.  You are a new club founded less than 10 years ago after the old one got done for multiple episodes of cheating.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 8, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Facebook friend - die-hard Rangers fan.    Slagged off Celtic fans in the past for various indiscretions.  Not a word about yesterday of course outside of it being a deserved 55th championship.  More like your first actually.  You are a new club founded less than 10 years ago after the old one got done for multiple episodes of cheating.
		
Click to expand...

It's funny how they bang on about "55" all the time. They are desperate to make it appear they are the same club, when everyone knows the old club died, was liquidated and the assets sold in order to form a new club.

_"We wish the new Rangers Football Club every good fortune." - Walter Smith, ex manager of Rangers, 19th June 2012.

“Newco has never been a member of the SPL. We wanted to be, we were refused. Newco has no engagement whatsoever with the SPL or title-stripping.

We went to a meeting because oldco were having a meeting with their lawyers and wanted to speak to us.We are happy to support oldco because I have said to fans I’ll fight for Rangers.

Those titles are mine, not oldco’s. I bought them, they are part of newco and they are staying in newco." - Charles Green, owner of The Rangers, 20th December 2012._


If your granny died, and you sold her house to another lady who started wearing your granny's old clothes, would that make her your granny?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2021)

Some of the venomous language and nastiness aimed at Harry and Meghan on the thread from grown adults is embarrassing.

We/You don’t know the truth and some need to take a long hard look at themselves.


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 8, 2021)

Young and stupid both of them.
They will reflect on their actions in a few years.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 8, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I go past his "house" on my way to the golf course. Now there's one or two pairs or Dunlop socks that have paid for that I'll have you know.
		
Click to expand...

The house does look nice at Christmas, but so do a lot of them on that road!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 8, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Young and stupid both of them.
They will reflect on their actions in a few years.
		
Click to expand...

One of them is definitely not stupid and has played this out right the way she wanted to ..


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2021)

My nipples are on absolute fire. For some reason my shirt is rubbing them and it stings like hell. Why does this happen!? It's not even a new shirt, I'm sure I've washed it before.


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 8, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			One of them is definitely not stupid and has played this out right the way she wanted to ..
		
Click to expand...

Clever business woman who gets what she wants.
He was probably all right before he met her, then she twisted him around her little finger.
Personally I am a royalist, especially when I consider the alternative of having a president.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My nipples are on absolute fire. For some reason my shirt is rubbing them and it stings like hell. Why does this happen!? It's not even a new shirt, I'm sure I've washed it before.
		
Click to expand...

We need a warning sign to go with some posts..
Too much information


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			We need a warning sign to go with some posts..
Too much information 

Click to expand...

They're only nipples mate, we all have them! You never had a shirt rub your nipples red raw for reasons you can't fathom?? I'm considering sticking post-it notes over them, that's how bad it is right now.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			They're only nipples mate, we all have them! You never had a shirt rub your nipples red raw for reasons you can't fathom?? I'm considering sticking post-it notes over them, that's how bad it is right now.
		
Click to expand...

Err....no....


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			They're only nipples mate, we all have them! You never had a shirt rub your nipples red raw for reasons you can't fathom?? I'm considering sticking post-it notes over them, that's how bad it is right now.
		
Click to expand...

i did the Inverness Half Marathon in 2010 and they had a photographer at the finish like taking your pic, mine looked like i'd been shot twice in the chest through each nipple, now that was sore


----------



## Dando (Mar 8, 2021)

IKEA’s click and collect. 

It’s more like click, turn up as the email says your order is ready, wait about for an hour while they get your order ready


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My nipples are on absolute fire. For some reason my shirt is rubbing them and it stings like hell. Why does this happen!? It's not even a new shirt, I'm sure I've washed it before.
		
Click to expand...


Perhaps a fitting for a sports bra might alleviate the problem...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 8, 2021)

Getting a letter telling me, like it or not, I am having a water meter fitted...
Apparently it's because we live in a "water stressed" area...
Only because you absolute bunch of robbing barstewards have elected to pay out HUGE dividends rather than invest in infrastructure ...


----------



## Dando (Mar 8, 2021)

We had that letter 3 years ago and had the site survey.
Still waiting for the meter to be fitted.


----------



## Slab (Mar 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*They're only nipples mate, we all have them!* You never had a shirt rub your nipples red raw for reasons you can't fathom?? I'm considering sticking post-it notes over them, that's how bad it is right now.
		
Click to expand...

You mean nipples are like opinions!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 8, 2021)

Debbie McGee turning up on daytime TV to advertise rip-off sav …. sorry funeral plans.    Sorry has the £1M+ that Paul Daniels left you run out already?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 8, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Getting a letter telling me, like it or not, I am having a water meter fitted...
Apparently it's because we live in a "water stressed" area...
Only because you absolute bunch of robbing barstewards have elected to pay out HUGE dividends rather than invest in infrastructure ...
		
Click to expand...

You did well to avoid them till now. We had no option the best part of 10 years ago at least.You learn to not flush the toilet for everything that goes in it


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 8, 2021)

Got asked a technical question at work, answered it then another one that was just pure laziness. I separated the email out sent directly to the person asking, with the answer. Nothing judgemental, never is, I have the patience of a saint, kind of accept we all have panic sessions. 
Get a really rude response telling me how unhelpful I was, and how I was confusing, with his manager in cc. Just replied sorry wasn’t my intention. Although explanation was something I googled up and was clear and precise, because I did not want to confuse.
Bloke keeps on sending stupid questions, I haven’t bothered with any of them. Cannot be bothered with the response that will raise my blood pressure..


----------



## AliMc (Mar 8, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I'm with one!!!! My car ins quote for this year was cheaper than last years. I'm not even going to both to check for anything better. Well chuffed with them.
		
Click to expand...

I think mine has come down every year for the last 3, maybe it's an age thing, I'm 63 now


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2021)

Office politics and people having different expectations of you.

I recently moved projects, and having handed over, my new manager has made it clear that I'm to focus 100% on my new project. (Of course he's going to say that.) Meanwhile my successor on the old project is not fully trained in the system, because communication was lost somewhere over the last few weeks so they didn't get her up to speed in time (not her fault). Now I'm being CCed on all the things that she doesn't have rights to do as if they expect me to do it, when my manager has expressly told me not get involved. I sent an email trying to clarify the situation yesterday and it launched a slanging match with about 5 emails going this way and that (not from me!). Ridiculous. All they have to do is give her the full rights to do her job but they are refusing because she hasn't been trained - it's a bit late for that because she's already managing the bloody project!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2021)

AliMc said:



			I think mine has come down every year for the last 3, maybe it's an age thing, I'm 63 now
		
Click to expand...

i always leave mine till the day it runs out then either renew if its the same or look for a lower one. according to Martin Lewis you should do it 21-24 days i did this last year and got it miles cheaper.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i always leave mine till the day it runs out then either renew if its the same or look for a lower one. according to Martin Lewis you should do it 21-24 days i did this last year and got it miles cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Last renewal, mine went up from 140 to 230.

I did a bit of shopping about, and got a like for like quote for 120.

Phoned up the current insurer to cancel the auto-renew, they say hold on and we will see if we can come up with a better price. They then come back and say "great news, we can do it for 165, would you like to go ahead with that?"

You can guess my response!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 9, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i always leave mine till the day it runs out then either renew if its the same or look for a lower one. according to Martin Lewis you should do it 21-24 days i did this last year and got it miles cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

I have swapped. It's not due til the end of the month, but I saw a deal, with a recognised provider that looked sensible. So if last years price was x, the new quote was + 186, the new deal is - 72 on last year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2021)

Email from Royal Mail telling me I missed a delivery just before 8am this morning.

Curious - we were up and about and not expecting anything - Warning bell rings.  Unlikely looking email address - Warning bell rings again - then spotted request to pay £3 to have delivery rescheduled - clarion of bells.  Ignored reschedule link - but clicked on the Welsh language link (shouldn't really have done that) - nothing - a dummy link.  Confirmed.  Spam Email.  Looked very genuine until I looked again.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2021)

Just had a count up....46 Spam calls in February


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Email from Royal Mail telling me I missed a delivery just before 8am this morning.

Curious - we were up and about and not expecting anything - Warning bell rings.  Unlikely looking email address - Warning bell rings again - then spotted request to pay £3 to have delivery rescheduled - clarion of bells.  Ignored reschedule link - but clicked on the Welsh language link (shouldn't really have done that) - nothing - a dummy link.  Confirmed.  Spam Email.  Looked very genuine until I looked again.
		
Click to expand...

I had a similar text yesterday and also googled to find there's quite a scam going round.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 9, 2021)

I get two things, but only rarely. 1. A call...."We have heard you were in an accident recently....."  2. Email.....about the HMRC and a possible fraud situation on our taxes. 

I get the first one every couple of months, only had the second one twice I think.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Office politics and people having different expectations of you.

I recently moved projects, and having handed over, my new manager has made it clear that I'm to focus 100% on my new project. (Of course he's going to say that.) Meanwhile my successor on the old project is not fully trained in the system, because communication was lost somewhere over the last few weeks so they didn't get her up to speed in time (not her fault). Now I'm being CCed on all the things that she doesn't have rights to do as if they expect me to do it, when my manager has expressly told me not get involved. I sent an email trying to clarify the situation yesterday and it launched a slanging match with about 5 emails going this way and that (not from me!). Ridiculous. All they have to do is give her the full rights to do her job but they are refusing because she hasn't been trained - it's a bit late for that because she's already managing the bloody project!
		
Click to expand...

Why not suggest ALL the cc’s be sent to your new Manager so that he is aware of the problem AND your old Manager


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Email from Royal Mail telling me I missed a delivery just before 8am this morning.

Curious - we were up and about and not expecting anything - Warning bell rings.  Unlikely looking email address - Warning bell rings again - then spotted request to pay £3 to have delivery rescheduled - clarion of bells.  Ignored reschedule link - but clicked on the Welsh language link (shouldn't really have done that) - nothing - a dummy link.  Confirmed.  Spam Email.  Looked very genuine until I looked again.
		
Click to expand...

Had a call today and apparently  the Fraud Office are investigating serious fraud with my National Insurance number and my possesions are going to be confiscated  unless I ring the number.  Now in a panic, What to do? What to do?


----------



## NearHull (Mar 9, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Had a call today and apparently  the Fraud Office are investigating serious fraud with my National Insurance number and my possions are going to be confiscated  unless I ring the number.  Now in a panic, What to do? What to do?
		
Click to expand...

Start transferring all your assets to me and I will promise to look after them.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 9, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Start transferring all your assets to me and I will promise to look after them.
		
Click to expand...

Ok. Just give me your bank account details and I'll crack on.


----------



## NearHull (Mar 9, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok. Just give me your bank account details and I'll crack on. 

Click to expand...

 I don’t trust them bank thingies, just shove the pound notes into a brown envelope and leave it in the pro shop - you can trust them!  😀😀


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I get two things, but only rarely. 1. A call...."We have heard you were in an accident recently....."  2. Email.....about the HMRC and a possible fraud situation on our taxes.

I get the first one every couple of months, only had the second one twice I think.
		
Click to expand...

We have put a blocker on our landline - only numbers we register with the provider will get through - all others are blocked and the caller has to leave a message and is put on hold.  Our phone rings and we hear the message - we choose whether to pick up or not.  Had this a couple of months and so far not a single cold caller has bothered leaving a message and computer generated calls obviously don't either.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Why not suggest ALL the cc’s be sent to your new Manager so that he is aware of the problem AND your old Manager
		
Click to expand...

My manager is aware of the issued and reaffirmed our position that I shouldn't be doing work on the old project. Basically there is a consultant for the old project who is supposed to support the document controller in charge there (my successor) but he is not interested at all, and expects me to do it for some reason. Which won't be happening!


----------



## sunshine (Mar 9, 2021)

People who think Oprah looks like Ian Wright with a wig.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We have put a blocker on our landline - only numbers we register with the provider will get through - all others are blocked and the caller has to leave a message and is put on hold.  Our phone rings and we hear the message - we choose whether to pick up or not.  Had this a couple of months and so far not a single cold caller has bothered leaving a message and computer generated calls obviously don't either.
		
Click to expand...

We haven't had a landline since moving back to the UK 6 years ago. Neither of us get many calls, but I get almost nothing....I've always been hesitant about giving places my number since they seem to spread like a virus (ouch) to other people/companies.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2021)

banjofred said:



			We haven't had a landline since moving back to the UK 6 years ago. Neither of us get many calls, but I get almost nothing....I've always been hesitant about giving places my number since they seem to spread like a virus (ouch) to other people/companies.
		
Click to expand...

We have only kept our landline as my MiL doesn't fully get that she can call us on our mobiles from her landline - instead she insists on calling our landline number.  So we have changed to pay-as-you-go for outbound calls (and we don't do outbound landline calls) whilst accepting only a very small number of inbound calls from the numbers we identify.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 9, 2021)

My bank card getting cloned the day before I move house.   Stop put on the card by the bank OK but not exactly great timing.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 9, 2021)

sunshine said:



			People who think Oprah looks like Ian Wright with a wig.
		
Click to expand...

she does though...


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 9, 2021)

sunshine said:



			People who think Oprah looks like Ian Wright with a wig.
		
Click to expand...

Ok. So Ian Wright looks like Oprah Winfrey without a wig. 
Better?


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			Perf with Surf.
I'll make a point of never buying Surf ..................................... EVER!
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame that I can only like this once


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We have put a blocker on our landline - only numbers we register with the provider will get through - all others are blocked and the caller has to leave a message and is put on hold.  Our phone rings and we hear the message - we choose whether to pick up or not.  Had this a couple of months and so far not a single cold caller has bothered leaving a message and computer generated calls obviously don't either.
		
Click to expand...

We have this as well. Brilliant option and has cut the rubbish out completely. If anyone is getting ground down by these calls I'd highly recommend contacting your provider and seeing if they offer this. Even if you have to pay a few quid a month it's worth it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have this as well. Brilliant option and has cut the rubbish out completely. If anyone is getting ground down by these calls I'd highly recommend contacting your provider and seeing if they offer this. Even if you have to pay a few quid a month it's worth it.
		
Click to expand...

I find turning the ringer off worked wonders 

Only 2 people ring it anyways


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I find turning the ringer off worked wonders

Only 2 people ring it anyways
		
Click to expand...

How do you know they are ringing if the ringer is switched off?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How do you know they are ringing if the ringer is switched off?
		
Click to expand...

The answer machine flashes


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 9, 2021)

Got offered a job, they sent the offer through ... offer was just over half my current rate. And they asked me what I was on!?!
I will just check whether it was a 20 hr week


----------



## drdel (Mar 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Email from Royal Mail telling me I missed a delivery just before 8am this morning.

Curious - we were up and about and not expecting anything - Warning bell rings.  Unlikely looking email address - Warning bell rings again - then spotted request to pay £3 to have delivery rescheduled - clarion of bells.  Ignored reschedule link - but clicked on the Welsh language link (shouldn't really have done that) - nothing - a dummy link.  Confirmed.  Spam Email.  Looked very genuine until I looked again.
		
Click to expand...

Royal Mail has been sending out warnings of this scam for a few weeks?


----------



## drdel (Mar 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My manager is aware of the issued and reaffirmed our position that I shouldn't be doing work on the old project. Basically there is a consultant for the old project who is supposed to support the document controller in charge there (my successor) but he is not interested at all, and expects me to do it for some reason. Which won't be happening! 

Click to expand...

He is hoping for more billable hours


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2021)

Complains on twitter that a photo of Oprah being compared to Ian wright wearing a wig being racist

Yet a picture of piers Morgan looking like the bird lady from home alone 2 isn't racist

Either both are racist or neither are surely


----------



## GB72 (Mar 9, 2021)

The bit I clearly missed from the rules that said that not only are kids back at school but they are released from all lockdown and social distancing restrictions. Park, high street and skate park full of kids after work today


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Complains on twitter that a photo of Oprah being compared to Ian wright wearing a wig being racist

Yet a picture of piers Morgan looking like the bird lady from home alone 2 isn't racist

Either both are racist or neither are surely
		
Click to expand...

Context is everything. It shouldn’t be but it’s an angle for someone


----------



## sunshine (Mar 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Complains on twitter that a photo of Oprah being compared to Ian wright wearing a wig being racist

Yet a picture of piers Morgan looking like the bird lady from home alone 2 isn't racist

Either both are racist or neither are surely
		
Click to expand...

The problem is that the photo looks nothing like Ian Wright. If you believe it does, either you need to visit an optician, or you are potentially displaying an unconscious bias that black people look the same. 

I wouldn’t describe it as racist, but rather racially insensitive. These types of micro aggressions appear petty, but a constant stream of them throughout daily life builds up and has an impact.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 9, 2021)

Rooter said:



			she does though...
		
Click to expand...

What features are similar? The skin colour? Anything else?


----------



## sunshine (Mar 9, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok. So Ian Wright looks like Oprah Winfrey without a wig.
Better?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. The shape of their faces is completely different. It’s just a really poor meme and I think just lazy how it’s so popular. 

I saw a photoshop of Ian Wright as Oprah today, a good reaction. I found it quite funny because it showed how preposterous the original meme is.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 10, 2021)

Recycling tomorrow, already dragged the bin out but took some stuff out before bed. 
Noticed an Amazon box by our bin with one of our loose bricks that reside near our bins inside. Strange. Removed brick, checked for a label. No label. 
Got a notification just before midnight of some motion from the camera so checked it. 
Lad across the road done it. 
He knows I have a camera.

Why not put it in my bin, why next to it? 
Why not put it in either of his bins? Can’t be full surely, he lives alone. 

What is this unearthly behaviour? 

I need to get up early now to have a look in his bins for an answer without embarrassing the youth. 

Nice of him to weigh it down with a brick to ensure it doesn’t blow away though. 🤣


----------



## IainP (Mar 10, 2021)

More new ways not to have a full night's sleep. 😕
Today, and here's my theory. Wifee leaves her laptop open so goes into sleep mode. A windows update kicks in & on completing (& assume restoring open items), YouTube which was on a browser tab kicks into life and starts blasting out a song at full volume! 🤬
Laptop now properly shut down.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 10, 2021)

Richard Pusey. Absolute scum.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Richard Pusey. Absolute scum.
		
Click to expand...

Wow what a disgrace. 😡


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Wow what a disgrace. 😡
		
Click to expand...

Wish I hadn't googled that 

What a scum bag


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 10, 2021)

weather forecasts, today just proves you should just look out of the window and not take what they say to seriously


----------



## chellie (Mar 10, 2021)

Car insurers. I always compare. Found it £100 cheaper this year Rang current insurers and told them I wouldn't be renewing. Was asked what they could to make me stay. Told them I wouldn't be even if they matched it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2021)

My missus does nothing but complain how cold it is when the door to the lounge is open.
But she is the worst offender , comes in ,goes out just leaves it open.
So it’s only cold when she’s in there.
This lockdown is getting to long.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			My missus does nothing but complain how cold it is when the door to the lounge is open.
But she is the worst offender , comes in ,goes out just leaves it open.
So it’s only cold when she’s in there.
This lockdown is getting to long.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my wife. Leaves all the lights on all day all over the house - but guess who has to change the bulbs?? 

She is very inconsistent over temperature actually. In the lounge she's always moaning that she's cold when I think it's fine. Yet at bed time she says it's too hot and puts the window wide open while I'm frozen. Highly irritating!


----------



## woofers (Mar 10, 2021)

chellie said:



			Car insurers. I always compare. Found it £100 cheaper this year Rang current insurers and told them I wouldn't be renewing. Was asked what they could to make me stay. Told them I wouldn't be even if they matched it.
		
Click to expand...

I have taken the ‘automatic renewal’ off our car policies, it’s not something easily done or found, but I’m fairly sure all the ‘auto renewals’ were higher than the previous year, whereas those not on ‘auto renewal’ were at least competitive. And guaranteed to save a phone call.


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2021)

Sky playing hardball over the cost of my Broadband/TV package.
What was £63 in January is £102 in March!
I've told them I want to cancel.
It's now a game of bluff ................... whoever blinks first!


What have I done?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2021)

Slime said:



			Sky playing hardball over the cost of my Broadband/TV package.
What was £63 in January is £102 in March!
I've told them I want to cancel.
It's now a game of bluff ................... whoever blinks first!


What have I done?
		
Click to expand...

Hold firm young jedi, they will break 💪


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Hold firm young jedi, they will break 💪
		
Click to expand...

I think I have until midnight on April 11th ......................... USMasters sunday!


----------



## IainP (Mar 10, 2021)

Slime said:



			I think I have until midnight on April 11th ......................... USMasters sunday!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm foreseeing a weather delay and a play off 😲  😉  🙂


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2021)

IainP said:



			Oh, I'm foreseeing a weather delay and a play off 😲  😉  🙂
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a Monday finish....


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 11, 2021)

finding out Fatbikes are not that great in really thick heavy mud


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 11, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Last renewal, mine went up from 140 to 230.

I did a bit of shopping about, and got a like for like quote for 120.

Phoned up the current insurer to cancel the auto-renew, they say hold on and we will see if we can come up with a better price. They then come back and say "great news, we can do it for 165, would you like to go ahead with that?"

You can guess my response!
		
Click to expand...

Do live alone on your own island???? £120???? I've never paid as low as that and never had an accident.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 11, 2021)

Our neighbour and our bins... which we both leave in a shared alley. He always put them out on the street for the binmen. Has done for 30 years. Which is nice of him. But the binmen come on Friday. They've always come on Friday. So why does he put them out on Thursday morning. Or even Wednesday evening.  And of course, I cant say anything...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2021)

Strong winds on bin day


----------



## banjofred (Mar 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Strong winds on bin day

Click to expand...

Ahhh, I'm with you. Recycling morning for us. I've got my stuff tied down with a bungie, but the top of the road is covered in paper/plastic from everybody else. This happens all the time with the people next door.....just clueless.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 11, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Ahhh, I'm with you. Recycling morning for us. I've got my stuff tied down with a bungie, but the top of the road is covered in paper/plastic from everybody else. This happens all the time with the people next door.....just clueless.
		
Click to expand...

Do they clear the mess up?


----------



## Slab (Mar 11, 2021)

At very long last I got it but c'mon 9 months for British airways to refund the flights they cancelled! 

Given the time that has passed I can't bring myself to treat this as 'things that gladden the heart' They have shown that when push comes to shove they are no different to Ryanair (they just charge more)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2021)

Actors on tv shows who buy a takeaway coffee or hand one to a colleague. Not only do they take a big swig straight away, it would burn your mouth off, but they tip the cup to a 90° angle. The cup would be full, you wouldn't tip it that far. If you are going to use a prop, use it properly.

I've seen a few do this recently and I think it fits this thread nicely .


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Actors on tv shows who buy a takeaway coffee or hand one to a colleague. Not only do they take a big swig straight away, it would burn your mouth off, but they tip the cup to a 90° angle. The cup would be full, you wouldn't tip it that far. If you are going to use a prop, use it properly.

I've seen a few do this recently and I think it fits this thread nicely .
		
Click to expand...

You've just reminded me of another TV/movie faux pas that annoyed me last night. It happens so frequently as well. Someone is sneaking around and trying to hack into their rival's laptop. They have two or maybe three guesses at what the password is, and hey presto, they're in! The password is always some meaningful thing to that character, like their secret daughter's name or some nonsense. Just all lower case with no numbers or anything. Who the hell has passwords like that! It drives me mad and it happens so often. So stupid.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2021)

Bloody wind.
Out at 7o'clock this morning retrieving my shed roof from a neighbours garden.... I could have sworn I screwed it down 🥴🥴🥴🥴


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Strong winds on bin day

Click to expand...

I have a brick that I put on the lid of the bin when I put it out on windy days.  It seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 11, 2021)

Our next door neighbour has someone around to cut down one of his trees and then has a machine out the front turning it all into sawdust.  Trying to work from home and its bloody annoying.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 11, 2021)

still not had my cycling Gillet, they are now saying as the UK have had a fresh outbreak of CV19 and is now in tier 5 it will take longer


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 11, 2021)

Having a new fence erected today... Booked weeks back...
Think it's going to get quite a test on day one...
Fencer has, sensibly, turned off his 'phone so he can complete todays job...

Lad has just posted a picture of his trampoline in the farmers field adjacent to his place...


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 11, 2021)

Effectively now, Im just bored of being bored...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			still not had my cycling Gillet, they are now saying as the UK have had a fresh outbreak of CV19 and is now in tier 5 it will take longer
		
Click to expand...

I'm waiting on a fridge part from Australia. It's been sat at Sydney airport since Sunday. Who knows when it might end up in a plane!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 11, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I'm waiting on a fridge part from Australia. It's been sat at Sydney airport since Sunday. Who knows when it might end up in a plane!
		
Click to expand...

Fisher and Paykel?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I'm waiting on a fridge part from Australia. It's been sat at Sydney airport since Sunday. Who knows when it might end up in a plane!
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't alleviate the irritation but there are simply not the volume of planes flying now for obvious reasons. Commerce continues but with less capacity to ship. It means longer waits for parcels to catch a flight. Heck of a way for fridge part mind.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You've just reminded me of another TV/movie faux pas that annoyed me last night. It happens so frequently as well. Someone is sneaking around and trying to hack into their rival's laptop. They have two or maybe three guesses at what the password is, and hey presto, they're in! The password is always some meaningful thing to that character, like their secret daughter's name or some nonsense. Just all lower case with no numbers or anything. Who the hell has passwords like that! It drives me mad and it happens so often. So stupid.
		
Click to expand...

One that gets me is the scenes where they are meant to be eating - a meal, snack, whatever.
They play around with it, drink something etc, play around some more, but never eat it. Then off they go to do the next thing.
Ok- so the "food" is pretend food, but they could arrange the scene to depict that  shows they've just finished the meal.
Make things as realistic as possible, and have some respect for the value of food.
"Touch of Frost" is the big offender. How many times are they in the canteen, and Frost watches his sergeant , or whoever, sit down to eat then, says, 
."Come on, we're off to do.... this or that " making him leave the meal.
If that were me, it would be "hang on, I've paid for this. Be with you in five-ten minutes"
TV directors..."....?..


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Mar 11, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			One that gets me is the scenes where they are meant to be eating - a meal, snack, whatever.
They play around with it, drink something etc, play around some more, but never eat it. Then off they go to do the next thing.
Ok- so the "food" is pretend food, but they could arrange the scene to depict that  shows they've just finished the meal.
Make things as realistic as possible, and have some respect for the value of food.
"Touch of Frost" is the big offender. How many times are they in the canteen, and Frost watches his sergeant , or whoever, sit down to eat then, says,
."Come on, we're off to do.... this or that " making him leave the meal.
If that were me, it would be "hang on, I've paid for this. Be with you in five-ten minutes"
TV directors..."....?..
		
Click to expand...

One of the best actors for acting while eating a meal is David Jason, especially in Only Fools and Horses, he could demolish a whole meal while acting out a scene, just brilliant


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			One that gets me is the scenes where they are meant to be eating - a meal, snack, whatever.
They play around with it, drink something etc, play around some more, but never eat it. Then off they go to do the next thing.
Ok- so the "food" is pretend food, but they could arrange the scene to depict that  shows they've just finished the meal.
Make things as realistic as possible, and have some respect for the value of food.
"Touch of Frost" is the big offender. How many times are they in the canteen, and Frost watches his sergeant , or whoever, sit down to eat then, says,
."Come on, we're off to do.... this or that " making him leave the meal.
If that were me, it would be "hang on, I've paid for this. Be with you in five-ten minutes"
TV directors..."....?..
		
Click to expand...

So true. No one ever has their breakfast, especially. One bite out of the toast and dump the rest. I don't know if it's just me but food comes first - always!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			So true. No one ever has their breakfast, especially. One bite out of the toast and dump the rest. I don't know if it's just me but food comes first - always!
		
Click to expand...

More important than a murder??


----------



## banjofred (Mar 11, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Do they clear the mess up?
		
Click to expand...

Not my neighbours. On days like this my wife and I pick a few things up and either put it in with our stuff or back into their pile. The one neighbour I'm mostly talking about doesn't talk to us....so there is no point in asking them to do a better job....  Lots of paper/plastic around the roads this morning....it isn't just our neighbour who doesn't think things through, but the neighbour just lets bits of trash sit in their lawn etc.....it just doesn't occur to them that they are probably making a few neighbours pretty unhappy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2021)

I know I should be able to work out the intersection of two hipped roofs - the roof of a side extension onto and into the main roof of the house.  I trained for 4 years to be an architect for pity's sake...  But blow me - I can't sort it out...  I think I need a freebie on-line architectural CAD package, still got my T-square; variable set squares; compasses; scale rule (and Rotring pens) - but the drawing board went yonks ago.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2021)

Loose piece of downpipe was blown off the wall last night...

I did ask the builder who fixed it (poorly) to come back to re-secure it some time ago - but he hasn't.  As soon as I mention more significant build work possibly coming his way I expect to find a ladder against the house pretty pronto.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Fisher and Paykel?
		
Click to expand...

No, it's for a Samsung annoyingly. Long story short, our old neighbor moved there. set up home, got divorced, and came home 6 months later. Not being bitter, she shipped back everything she paid for. No room for this massive fridge on her return, she sold it to me for 100 quid! Not bad for a 2k fridge!!

Awesome, until the main control PCB has a fault I can't fix and I need a new one...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Actors on tv shows who buy a takeaway coffee or hand one to a colleague. Not only do they take a big swig straight away, it would burn your mouth off, but they tip the cup to a 90° angle. The cup would be full, you wouldn't tip it that far. If you are going to use a prop, use it properly.

I've seen a few do this recently and I think it fits this thread nicely .
		
Click to expand...

For me it's how they handle the allegedly full cup of coffee. Clearly it has nothing but fresh air in it but they're actors for heaven's sake - make it look real!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 11, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			One of the best actors for acting while eating a meal is David Jason, especially in Only Fools and Horses, he could demolish a whole meal while acting out a scene, just brilliant
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I think it is easier to act a scene whilst also doing the act of " eating",  Often thought that, as Jason does it a lot in his scenes.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 11, 2021)

The lunatic member of the House of Lords who has just called for a curfew of 6pm for all men to make sure women feel safe on the streets.


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Strong winds on bin day

Click to expand...

I thought said “bean day” 🤣🤣


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			I thought said “bean day” 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

They would be Tornado, Hurricane force..


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 11, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The lunatic member of the House of Lords who has just called for a curfew of 6pm for all men to make sure women feel safe on the streets.
		
Click to expand...

It's good that these days we can self identify. I'm gender fluid, so after 6pm and I feel like going out, I consider myself to be a woman.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			More important than a murder??

Click to expand...

They're dead, they're not going anywhere...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			It's good that these days we can self identify. I'm gender fluid, so after 6pm and I feel like going out, I consider myself to be a woman.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard it suggested you're a bit of a tart...


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I've heard it suggested you're a bit of a tart...  

Click to expand...

I think that's something you might want to put in the "vivid dreams" thread!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I think that's something you might want to put in the "vivid dreams" thread! 

Click to expand...

No, I don't think I do...  vivid nightmares maybe...

So if you tee off about 4pm, do you play the back 9 off the reds?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, I don't think I do...  vivid nightmares maybe...

So if you tee off about 4pm, do you play the back 9 off the reds? 

Click to expand...

Only if being held up. Everyone knows that a proper round of golf takes no more than 2 hours, and everything above 2hours 15min is to be considered slow play.


----------



## Pants (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm always amazed that in films and tv dramas that no-one ever has the need to go for a comfort break unless for some nefarious purpose, they can always get a signal on their phones no matter where they are, and that they can get anywhere by car in a major city within minutes with very little traffic to hold them up.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 11, 2021)

In nine series of 24, Jack Bauer never had a slash or a dump.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 11, 2021)

Suitcases always look empty


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			They're dead, they're not going anywhere... 

Click to expand...

Neither is he until he’s had his weetabix!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 11, 2021)

Pants said:



			I'm always amazed that in films and tv dramas that no-one ever has the need to go for a comfort break unless for some nefarious purpose, they can always get a signal on their phones no matter where they are, and that they can get anywhere by car in a major city within minutes with very little traffic to hold them up.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, And can always park outside where they are visiting!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2021)

The other thing, with any acting, film, or TV, is no one ever does anything accidentally. Fumbles the door handle, drops the phone, stubs their toe, trips on a paving slab. Yes, these happen, they are often in the blooper reel. But guess what, they happen in real life, so leave them in, it would make it more real, less perfect.


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2021)

My clients


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			My clients
		
Click to expand...

Sounds familiar.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2021)

Chair 3 on The Chase.  No wonder he is doing Politics, he can bull for England and is intensely irritating.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Chair 3 on The Chase.  No wonder he is doing Politics, he can bull for England and is intensely irritating.
		
Click to expand...

And Shaun Wallace for failing to take him out.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 11, 2021)

Post not arriving until six-thirty this evening...
Whatever happened to the good old days of morning post ...
P***********n that's what ...


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Post not arriving until six-thirty this evening...
Whatever happened to the good old days of morning post ...
P***********n that's what ...
		
Click to expand...

Can I have a vowel please?


----------



## Captainron (Mar 11, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Post not arriving until six-thirty this evening...
Whatever happened to the good old days of morning post ...
P***********n that's what ...
		
Click to expand...

Final guess

Prostitution


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			The other thing, with any acting, film, or TV, is no one ever does anything accidentally. Fumbles the door handle, drops the phone, stubs their toe, trips on a paving slab. Yes, these happen, they are often in the blooper reel. But guess what, they happen in real life, so leave them in, it would make it more real, less perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely! In conversation as well their speech is always perfect. Nobody ever stutters, or says the wrong word and corrects themselves. They probably do in filming but they get them to reshoot it, whereas leaving the odd stutter would actually make it more realistic.


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sounds familiar.
		
Click to expand...

After this week I could easy walk away from insurance


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Final guess

Prostitution
		
Click to expand...

Pooooooooooorn?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			After this week I could easy walk away from insurance
		
Click to expand...

Fancy a job in Streetworks?  I'll swap...


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fancy a job in Streetworks?  I'll swap...
		
Click to expand...

I’m game if you are


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2021)

Covid not wiping out Albert square


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2021)

Maybe she's,  very badly, trying to make the point that many women feel like they live under a similar thing......


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 11, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Post not arriving until six-thirty this evening...
Whatever happened to the good old days of morning post ...
P***********n that's what ...
		
Click to expand...

What good old days?

Maybe if you are  an urban or suburban dweller. 

Not for the rest of us.

Anyway who uses post these days?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2021)

Arsenal. Again. Comfortably in control, hit the self destruct button. Again.


----------



## paddyc (Mar 11, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Arsenal. Again. Comfortably in control, hit the self destruct button. Again.
		
Click to expand...

Why do we insist on trying to play in own penalty area Absolute  comedy again when we should be out of sight and the tie over.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’m game if you are
		
Click to expand...

That bad!!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2021)

No idea, but the whole game is now a mess. Total panic has set in.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2021)

Bags of coriander where it's all stalks and not enough leaf. And worse to come, it's all jumbled up rather than leafs and the top of the bag and stalks at the bottom 😡


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Maybe she's,  very badly, trying to make the point that many women feel like they live under a similar thing......
		
Click to expand...

Well done on getting it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2021)

Whining Arsenal fans...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Whining Arsenal fans... 

Click to expand...

Happy as, now, thanks.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Bags of coriander where it's all stalks and not enough leaf. And worse to come, it's all jumbled up rather than leafs and the top of the bag and stalks at the bottom 😡
		
Click to expand...

What colour are your fingers


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2021)

Since Sarah Everard disappeared apparently 6 women have died at the hands of men, and us men not recognising we are the problem.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Since Sarah Everard disappeared apparently 6 women have died at the hands of men, and us men not recognising we are the problem.
		
Click to expand...

We are not all the problem though. Well, I am not. The issue is some men, not all. There is very definately a distinction here, and it should never be ignored.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			We are not all the problem though. Well, I am not. The issue is some men, not all. There is very definately a distinction here, and it should never be ignored.
		
Click to expand...

The answer is in the hands of men, all men.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2021)

All dogs have a tail.

Anythinv with a tail is a dog?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			All dogs have a tail.

Anythinv with a tail is a dog?
		
Click to expand...

I think you’ll find it’s my “random irritation”  and your disagreement to it or anyone else’s opinion will not change that.


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2021)

Being told I am a problem with regards to women being murdered.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The answer is the hands of men, all men.
		
Click to expand...

Is it? 

How do individual men come together and stop psychopaths? 

If men are openly mocking the situation then you could agree they need education, but I've enjoyed some very dark jokes in the past. Butni don't recall any advocating what's happened to her.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The answer is the hands of men, all men.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know what skeletons you may have in your closet, but I certainly have none, and therefore, like the majority of men, the answer is not in my hands.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Since Sarah Everard disappeared apparently 6 women have died at the hands of men, and us men not recognising we are the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but thats like saying some muslims are terrorists so all muslims need to recognise they are the problem. Absolute bonkers statement.

Some people, men and women are just bad or evil or what ever you want to call it. It doesn't mean that an entire gender, species, race, religion or creed are.

Some old people are slow at golf. Are you saying all are based on the minority?


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 11, 2021)

the utter woke nonesense that has invaded every corner of our lives and how everything is someone else's fault


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			the utter woke nonesense that has envaded every corner of our lives and how everything is someone else's fault
		
Click to expand...

Then explain why you as a bloke think it’s ok to belittle a woman who has nothing to do with the subject of the thread you started tonight.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Then explain why you as a bloke think it’s ok to belittle a woman who has nothing to do with the subject of the thread you started tonight.
		
Click to expand...

that would be another topic about a subject i cannot comment on - but in answer it was to highlight the utter nonesense of the suggestion


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			that would be another topic about a subject i cannot comment on - but in answer it was to highlight the utter nonesense of the suggestion
		
Click to expand...

And needed absolutely no reason to add the woman to it. No more than a cheap dig.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			And needed absolutely no reason to add the woman to it. No more than a cheap dig.
		
Click to expand...

nothing to do with a "woman" just the inability of the "person" to be in a role of responsibility that the "person" should not have been doing, and being a hypocrite on other issues like private education. But anyway, please continue with your dig at all men rather than, again, concentrating on bad people and not castigating half the poulation


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 11, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			What good old days?

Maybe if you are  an urban or suburban dweller.

Not for the rest of us.

Anyway who uses post these days?
		
Click to expand...


Well, without post... Due to lockdown... I'd be having to invent ways of holding 42" strides around my now 36" waist ...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Since Sarah Everard disappeared apparently 6 women have died at the hands of men, and us men not recognising we are the problem.
		
Click to expand...

So would you be ok witb being curfewed at 6pm every day for the rest of your life if it was a solution?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 11, 2021)

_3s_


murphthemog said:



			So would you be ok witb being curfewed at 6pm every day for the rest of your life if it was a solution?
		
Click to expand...

Surely in today’s world of equality, they should have at least offered to alternate weeks of house arrest.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			nothing to do with a "woman" just the inability of the "person" to be in a role of responsibility that the "person" should not have been doing, and being a hypocrite on other issues like private education. But anyway, please continue with your dig at all men rather than, again, concentrating on bad people and not castigating half the poulation
		
Click to expand...

The woman in question had absolutely nothing to do with the speech in the HoL, I’ll leave you with this.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			So would you be ok witb being curfewed at 6pm every day for the rest of your life if it was a solution?
		
Click to expand...

I take it you were just as annoyed when women were told to stay in and not be out alone in Clapham this week?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 11, 2021)

Change "men" for "Muslim" and see how long it that's seen as a fair statement.

Grown men don't take their lead from other men.

We grow up with role models. Parents set the standards. But if you're not quite right in the head then nothing will change you.



pauldj42 said:



			I take it you were just as annoyed when women were told to stay in and not be out alone in Clapham this week?
		
Click to expand...

No majority Should be restricted due to the actions of a mintory. Be that male or female.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 11, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The woman in question had absolutely nothing to do with the speech in the HoL, I’ll leave you with this.
View attachment 35554

Click to expand...

i refer back to my original comment as this sums it all up


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 12, 2021)

Golf club prices are too high!

I need three clubs, total cost looks to be £600+ if I go new... I need a fitting to ensure I get the right lofts etc to fit with the rest of my set...

I might just have to buy two I guess and continue playing with 13 clubs


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			Golf club prices are too high!

I need three clubs, total cost looks to be £600+ if I go new... I need a fitting to ensure I get the right lofts etc to fit with the rest of my set...

I might just have to buy two I guess and continue playing with 13 clubs
		
Click to expand...

Or buy none and continue playing with 11???


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 12, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Or buy none and continue playing with 11???
		
Click to expand...

That sound boring


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			That sound boring
		
Click to expand...

Certainly cheaper


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



View attachment 35554

Click to expand...

I've read some rubbish in my time Paul, but this absolutely, in the light of the recent events, tops the lot!

(Well, apart from the suggestion of a curfew for all men after 6pm)


----------



## RichA (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm fairly certain that Jenny Jones wasn't seriously suggesting a curfew for men. Her speech was highlighting the fact that, throughout history, our society's answer to violence against women is to tell them not to go out after dark. In other words, an unofficial curfew on women. 
Take the outraged reactions on here over the last 24 hours and imagine a lifetime of being told you shouldn't be out on the streets after dark.
Those outraged reactions pretty much emphasise that you agree with her, that half the population shouldn't have their liberties taken away because of something that was somebody else's fault. 
Her mistake was to assume that everybody would understand it. If you speak to your wives, girlfriends, mothers or adult daughters, you might find that about half the population did understand.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I've read some rubbish in my time Paul, but this absolutely, in the light of the recent events, tops the lot!

(Well, apart from the suggestion of a curfew for all men after 6pm)
		
Click to expand...

You have to remember Chris, it was MY random irritation to which others took exception, including 1 getting close to being personnel.

No woman should feel unsafe in her home, on the streets, told what not to wear etc and if it means I or any man can change any of my behaviours by taking at look at ourselves then I believe we should.

We’ve had a poster apologise if their jokes have offended anyone then basically said, but I’m still not going to change, another saying it’s down to the parents but you stil get bad uns etc.

All I suggest is all us men have a think, take a look in the mirror and see if there’s anything we can do to make woman/society feel safer and if that opinion makes we “woke” then fine, let’s once again label someone who has a different opinion.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 12, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Certainly cheaper


Click to expand...

I’ve been saving up my pocket money


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			You have to remember Chris, it was MY random irritation to which others took exception, including 1 getting close to being personnel.

No woman should feel unsafe in her home, on the streets, told what not to wear etc and if it means I or any man can change any of my behaviours by taking at look at ourselves then I believe we should.

We’ve had a poster apologise if their jokes have offended anyone then basically said, but I’m still not going to change, another saying it’s down to the parents but you stil get bad uns etc.

All I suggest is all us men have a think, take a look in the mirror and see if there’s anything we can do to make woman/society feel safer and if that opinion makes we “woke” then fine, let’s once again label someone who has a different opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Story is too close to home, not that Clapham is that close it's more my 3 girls are all under 4 but one day they will want to go out and I want them to be safe 

Also my wife has to use public transport ATM to get to work (when she goes back) she's same age as this poor girl. It's just a worry. I can't wait until Feb when she can switch to a more local school after her maternity pay is paid back .. (she won't take my offer of paying it back so she can just leave)


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2021)

Car insurance claims fell by 19% last year..
It's THOUGHT it's due to fewer journeys due to Covid.
Mmm..I wonder what else might have had an effect...


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			You have to remember Chris, it was MY random irritation to which others took exception, including 1 getting close to being personnel.

No woman should feel unsafe in her home, on the streets, told what not to wear etc and if it means I or any man can change any of my behaviours by taking at look at ourselves then I believe we should.

*We’ve had a poster apologise if their jokes have offended anyone then basically said, but I’m still not going to change, *another saying it’s down to the parents but you stil get bad uns etc.

All I suggest is all us men have a think, take a look in the mirror and see if there’s anything we can do to make woman/society feel safer and if that opinion makes we “woke” then fine, let’s once again label someone who has a different opinion.
		
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, people have different levels/ideas of what's offensive.
Should we all adjust our levels/ideas/behaviour to those of the most easily offended?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			Unfortunately, people have different levels/ideas of what's offensive.
Should we all adjust our levels/ideas/behaviour to those of the most easily offended?
		
Click to expand...


Any level of misogyny/racism should be considered 100% offensive... Period end of...


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Story is too close to home, not that Clapham is that close it's more my 3 girls are all under 4 but one day they will want to go out and I want them to be safe

Also my wife has to use public transport ATM to get to work (when she goes back) she's same age as this poor girl. It's just a worry. I can't wait until Feb when she can switch to a more local school after her maternity pay is paid back .. (she won't take my offer of paying it back so she can just leave)
		
Click to expand...

Its close to home for me, the place where the body was found was a golf driving range where I had my first ever lesson and frequented for many years until a new one opened closer to home. Also I have relatives in Deal and worked there often over many years.

I want what you want, albeit for my grandchildren, on a personal level and for every man and woman on a wider level but I do take issue with PaulJ42's post which, in effect, criticizes all men where, let's be honest, murder at one level down to abuse at another is something that 99.99% of men aren't engaged in, and cannot prevent.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Car insurance claims fell by 19% last year..
It's THOUGHT it's due to fewer journeys due to Covid.
Mmm..I wonder what else might have had an effect...

Click to expand...

I look forwrd to my nice cheap renewal price then, given that they've paid out so much less last year. Oh, hang on...


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Any level of misogyny/racism should be considered 100% offensive... Period end of...
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree, but what one person sees as misogyny or racism, another may not.
How do we sort that out?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			I totally agree, but what one person sees as misogyny or racism, another may not.
How do we sort that out?
		
Click to expand...

Simple. The person offended is always, no exception, 100% in the right. Obligatory education classes until the offender thinks right before going on national television and apologise. Refusal leads to work camp.

I propose 6pm throughout to 11pm on BBC every Thursday for this purpose.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Bags of coriander where it's all stalks and not enough leaf. And worse to come, it's all jumbled up rather than leafs and the top of the bag and stalks at the bottom 😡
		
Click to expand...

Coriander full stop. Makes me want to gag and I can taste the tiniest amount in dishes - vile stuff!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 12, 2021)

RichA said:



			I'm fairly certain that Jenny Jones wasn't seriously suggesting a curfew for men. Her speech was highlighting the fact that, *throughout history, our society's answer to violence against women is to tell them not to go out after dark. In other words, an unofficial curfew on women.*
Take the outraged reactions on here over the last 24 hours and imagine a lifetime of being told you shouldn't be out on the streets after dark.
Those outraged reactions pretty much emphasise that you agree with her, that half the population shouldn't have their liberties taken away because of something that was somebody else's fault.
Her mistake was to assume that everybody would understand it. If you speak to your wives, girlfriends, mothers or adult daughters, you might find that about half the population did understand.
		
Click to expand...

There are places near where I live that I wouldn't venture into or through at nighttime. And I would strongly advise my wife or any woman or girl , or indeed any meek person, not to go. That is being realistic.
Is that a good situation? Is that a tolerable situation? 
Of course it isn't. Nobody suggests it is, and just because people here and throughout the Country recognise that it isn't the fault of just one gender, doesn't mean you are entitled to label all men as having to accept blame for the vile actions of a small minority of them.
What I find annoying is that it is a fair bet that if the authorities got (some say)heavy handed about this  problem and started to sort these offending men out, then the same people supporting this attack on *all *men, would be the bleeding hearts that would condemn the remedy.
How about "forever life" for rape on "stranger" women : 10 years, no parole for domestic abh  violence?.: 5 years no parole for indecent exposure:
Not maximum sentences, but fixed sentences?

Who are those going to bleat about how such sentences wouldn't deter, or how  , instead, it is necessary to psychologically evaluate the offender before "treating" him.

It seems that we want these awful events stopped without being "nasty",
and so, in line with the way thinking has gone for years, let's blame society, or  identifiable parts of it, usually some form of Authority, instead of the responsibility being put on the individual offender.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2021)

Wouldn’t a curfew on men at 6pm make violence towards women worse.
Most of it happens at home!
As this virus has proven.
Violence on strangers is very rare but big news.
Violence in the home isn’t heard about with such big headlines.


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Simple. The person offended is always, no exception, 100% in the right. Obligatory education classes until the offender thinks right before going on national television and apologise. Refusal leads to work camp.

I propose 6pm throughout to 11pm on BBC every Thursday for this purpose.
		
Click to expand...

I actually find the above quite offensive.
When do you start?


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 12, 2021)

Andrew Neil has posted the latest UK murder stats on Twitter if folk in here want to have a look.
I won't post a link unless I'm told I can.


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			There are places near where I live that I wouldn't venture into or through at nighttime. And I would strongly advise my wife or any woman or girl , or indeed any meek person, not to go. That is being realistic.
Is that a good situation? Is that a tolerable situation?
Of course it isn't. Nobody suggests it is, and just because people here and throughout the Country recognise that it isn't the fault of just one gender, doesn't mean you are entitled to label all men as having to accept blame for the vile actions of a small minority of them.
What I find annoying is that it is a fair bet that if the authorities got (some say)heavy handed about this  problem and started to sort these offending men out, then the same people supporting this attack on *all *men, would be the bleeding hearts that would condemn the remedy.
*How about "forever life" for rape on "stranger" women : 10 years, no parole for domestic abh  violence?.: 5 years no parole for indecent exposure:
Not maximum sentences, but fixed sentences?*

Who are those going to bleat about how such sentences wouldn't deter, or how  , instead, it is necessary to psychologically evaluate the offender before "treating" him.

It seems that we want these awful events stopped without being "nasty",
and so, in line with the way thinking has gone for years, let's blame society, or  identifiable parts of it, usually some form of Authority, instead of the responsibility being put on the individual offender.
		
Click to expand...

Or how about the death penalty in the correct circumstances?
Ooops, been here before!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			I look forwrd to my nice cheap renewal price then, given that they've paid out so much less last year. Oh, hang on...

Click to expand...

Yes, that worked for me.  Eventually.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2021)

Snowstorm on the M62 ❄


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			I actually find the above quite offensive.
When do you start? 

Click to expand...

The funny thing is that some people wouldn't understand the point that your reply is making in regards to offence. 

I'll start building the camp after I finish work tonight. I Refuse to apologise!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2021)

Well I think one thing is for certain - cabin fever has taken over and we are all in desperate need of a game of golf 🏌️‍♀️


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I think one thing is for certain - cabin fever has taken over and we are all in desperate need of a game of golf 🏌️‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Think that happened a while ago.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			Unfortunately, people have different levels/ideas of what's offensive.
Should we all adjust our levels/ideas/behaviour to those of the most easily offended?
		
Click to expand...

Of course people have different levels, nobody said any different.

But what we should do is be aware and at least try and respect someone else’s point of view.

What you effectively have done in the laughter thread is said you apologise if you’ve offended anyone, but I’m not going to change so those offended are going to have to live with it! Sort of makes your apology worthless when it means nothing.


----------



## drdel (Mar 12, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Simple. The person offended is always, no exception, 100% in the right. Obligatory education classes until the offender thinks right before going on national television and apologise. Refusal leads to work camp.

I propose 6pm throughout to 11pm on BBC every Thursday for this purpose.
		
Click to expand...

This is as silly as saying all women are angels and all men are evil. 

Humans are complex, in some societies the 'value of a life' is pretty low. In a multicultural society it is even more complex. If you add in "freedom of expression" the right be offended comes with a right to offend.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			There are places near where I live that I wouldn't venture into or through at nighttime. And I would strongly advise my wife or any woman or girl , or indeed any meek person, not to go. That is being realistic.
Is that a good situation? Is that a tolerable situation?
Of course it isn't. Nobody suggests it is, and just because people here and throughout the Country recognise that it isn't the fault of just one gender, doesn't mean you are entitled to label all men as having to accept blame for the vile actions of a small minority of them.
What I find annoying is that it is a fair bet that if the authorities got (some say)heavy handed about this  problem and started to sort these offending men out, then the same people supporting this attack on *all *men, would be the bleeding hearts that would condemn the remedy.
How about "forever life" for rape on "stranger" women : 10 years, no parole for domestic abh  violence?.: 5 years no parole for indecent exposure:
Not maximum sentences, but fixed sentences?

Who are those going to bleat about how such sentences wouldn't deter, or how  , instead, it is necessary to psychologically evaluate the offender before "treating" him.

It seems that we want these awful events stopped without being "nasty",
and so, in line with the way thinking has gone for years, let's blame society, or  identifiable parts of it, usually some form of Authority, instead of the responsibility being put on the individual offender.
		
Click to expand...

So you take one post and push it to the extreme! Talk about labelling!

I wholeheartadly agree with everything you say about punishement and sentencing.

And it gone on for years because people in authority have not taken responsibility, what is the gender majority of those in positions of power who could change these laws/rules?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

drdel said:



			This is as silly as saying all women are angels and all men are evil.

Humans are complex, in some societies the 'value of a life' is pretty low. In a multicultural society it is even more complex. If you add in "freedom of expression" the right be offended comes with a right to offend.
		
Click to expand...

Whose offended? Why the labelling of people with a different point of view? How about just respecting opinions and having a grown up discussion instead of reaching for the “offended” line everytime.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 12, 2021)

"Women are not the problem."
"Only men can stop male violence against women."

These quotes are absolutely true.

But men are far more likely to be murdered, twice as many men are murdered than women. Men are far far more likely to be murdered on the streets by a stranger, 90% of these murders are men. There is little logic to make this all about women v men.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 12, 2021)

Pants said:



			I'm always amazed that in films and tv dramas that no-one ever has the need to go for a comfort break unless for some nefarious purpose, they can always get a signal on their phones no matter where they are, *and that they can get anywhere by car in a major city within minutes with very little traffic to hold them up*.
		
Click to expand...

Especially in London. Any journey in a film / tv programme always goes past big ben or tower bridge. I am always amazed when the main characters need to rush to Heathrow airport from somewhere in west London like Notting Hill, but need to drive across Tower bridge


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 12, 2021)

drdel said:



			This is as silly as saying all women are angels and all men are evil.

Humans are complex, in some societies the 'value of a life' is pretty low. In a multicultural society it is even more complex. If you add in "freedom of expression" the right be offended comes with a right to offend.
		
Click to expand...

Did you just read and take my post seriously?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 12, 2021)

I don’t think it’s a gender thing no matter what many say, it’s just a fact that there will always be a very small number that will do harm to someone either planned or random..
when talking to my wife and youngest daughter last night about this, both said they were more afraid of gangs of girls when out. When I asked what they would think if they were walking alone and a passing man said “hello” (as suggested on the radio yesterday, in an attempt to put the woman’s mind at ease) both said they would think the man a creep.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Andrew Neil has posted the latest UK murder stats on Twitter if folk in here want to have a look.
I won't post a link unless I'm told I can.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean these ones;

Homicide rate 11.7/million, with rate for males (17/million population) almost 3 times that for females (6/million population) -- a higher gap than previous years because of a 20% rise in male victims, from 422 to 506, and 16% fall in female victims, from 225 to 188.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2021)

Just got a notification on Facebook that our band's page goes against their page name policy due to profanity and must be changed.   How did it survive the first 13-odd years that we've had it up for then? Stupid auto-flagging I think.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 12, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do you mean these ones;

Homicide rate 11.7/million, with rate for males (17/million population) almost 3 times that for females (6/million population) -- a higher gap than previous years because of a 20% rise in male victims, from 422 to 506, and 16% fall in female victims, from 225 to 188.
		
Click to expand...

it's not just about murder, is it? I suspect if you looked at stats for rape and sexual assault, you would get a very different picture.


----------



## RichA (Mar 12, 2021)

The data for sexual and other types of assault is more heavily skewed against females. Did Andrew Neil post that?


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Of course people have different levels, nobody said any different.

*But what we should do is be aware and at least try and respect someone else’s point of view.*

What you effectively have done in the laughter thread is said you apologise if you’ve offended anyone, but I’m not going to change so those offended are going to have to live with it! Sort of makes your apology worthless when it means nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Just curious. Would you respect a racists point of view? Or a misogynist, or a holocaust denier?


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Just got a notification on Facebook that our band's page goes against their page name policy due to profanity and must be changed.   How did it survive the first 13-odd years that we've had it up for then? Stupid auto-flagging I think.
		
Click to expand...

what's the name?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2021)

Apologies for the slight hissy but start a new thread if people want to debate a subject. A bit of chat is fine, guilty as charged, but when it drags on it starts to hijack this thread. The debate is interesting, worthy of its own thread. Just not here.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 12, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Apologies for the slight hissy but start a new thread if people want to debate a subject. A bit of chat is fine, guilty as charged, but when it drags on it starts to hijack this thread. The debate is interesting, worthy of its own thread. Just not here.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			what's the name?
		
Click to expand...

The Damn Fine Coats. I don't think most people consider that swearing in this day and age?? But if they stand by it and make us change it I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The Damn Fine Coats. I don't think most people consider that swearing in this day and age?? But if they stand by it and make us change it I'm not sure what to do.
		
Click to expand...

Someone might’ve been offended? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Someone might’ve been offended? 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

That is all it takes these days. 13 years ago when the page was new they'd have been told to shut up.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Just curious. Would you respect a racists point of view? Or a misogynist, or a holocaust denier?
		
Click to expand...

On the same token, if a racist, misogynist or holocaust denier apologies for offending you, is it ok for them to keep repeating that point of view.

Good effort on taking it to the extremes again.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Apologies for the slight hissy but start a new thread if people want to debate a subject. A bit of chat is fine, guilty as charged, but when it drags on it starts to hijack this thread. The debate is interesting, worthy of its own thread. Just not here.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe people should recognise the thread title and not go on at posters, I didn’t feel it needed its own thread as it was initially no more than a random irritation, but I reserve the right to defend myself.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2021)

The random irritations thread.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 12, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Just curious. Would you respect a racists point of view? Or a misogynist, or a holocaust denier?
		
Click to expand...

Correct.  Points of view are opinions. Mostly, opinions are facts which are not known or not provable. But they may also just be neither, - just what someone thinks.  some are inconsequential, some are dangerous.
Tolerance is allowing someone to have an opinion, with which you may agree or not.
Intolerance is not allowing that opinion to be held, and if it is so held, making some  kind of sanction against the holder.
However, when an opinion is acted upon, how that is managed or dealt with , is a whole different ball game.

It is not intolerant or a fault of some kind, to believe that an opinion held by someone else ,is wrong.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2021)

Tennis elbow, started a month or so ago and it's starting to annoy me now.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			On the same token, if a racist, misogynist or holocaust denier apologies for offending you, is it ok for them to keep repeating that point of view.

Good effort on taking it to the extremes again.

Click to expand...

There's no extreme here. They are all views as sadly commonly held as "all men are responsible for the bad ones/are enablers". 
Whether they apologise or not, your "respect their view" applies none the less. 

Personally, I respect the *right* of someone to have an opinion. I do not have to respect said opinion or view at all. But I do respect that they have a right to it. 

Its a common theme on here that people are accused of "taking exteremes" when when the originally expressed view can be considered extreme in itself. 

But as its *your* view, you won't see it like that. Only that opposing views that discount your view must be extreme. 

Funny how the human brain works, huh?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Someone might’ve been offended? 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Yes people who havnt got a coat!
And here’s somebody bragging about having more than one.

What part of that name is offensive.?
Might be your spelling of Dam with a N on the end.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			There's no extreme here. They are all views as sadly commonly held as "all men are responsible for the bad ones/are enablers".
Whether they apologise or not, your "respect their view" applies none the less.

Personally, I respect the *right* of someone to have an opinion. I do not have to respect said opinion or view at all. But I do respect that they have a right to it.

Its a common theme on here that people are accused of "taking exteremes" when when the originally expressed view can be considered extreme in itself.

But as its *your* view, you won't see it like that. Only that opposing views that discount your view must be extreme.

Funny how the human brain works, huh?
		
Click to expand...

And if anyone had actually asked me to clarify what I meant rather than attack, get personal and then describe me as woke and greatly offended I would of.

I’m not stupid or naive enough to believe every man is a murderer or an abuser, what  I posted was taken as I believe the opposite. And just like others on here, I am guilty of playing the poster and not the post.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2021)

The Random Irritations Thread


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Phil isnt going to be happy when he has to come and clean this thread up.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 12, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Correct.  Points of view are opinions. Mostly, opinions are facts which are not known or not provable. But they may also just be neither, - just what someone thinks.  some are inconsequential, some are dangerous.
Tolerance is allowing someone to have an opinion, with which you may agree or not.
Intolerance is not allowing that opinion to be held, and if it is so held, making some  kind of sanction against the holder.
However, when an opinion is acted upon, how that is managed or dealt with , is a whole different ball game.

It is not intolerant or a fault of some kind, to believe that an opinion held by someone else ,is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

As I said in my response to the poster, I believe in respecting the _right_ to an opinion or view, not necessarily the view or opinion itself. 

I won't ever tell someone that their opinion is invalid or wrong, just that I don't agree with it and will counter with reasoned argument. 

To say (not you, the poster) that any of the above are extreme views would be to say that Racists, Misogynists and deniers of the holocaust are rare things. Sadly, we know this not to be true.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Fed Ex delivery driver. The balls I ordered earlier in the week, our for delivery today.Emails and messages have been great keeping me upto date with their progress. Somehow, with both the wife and I at home today we "missed" the delivery. Go to the kitchen to make a cup of tea and there a "sorry we missed you" card, he/she (insert self identification here) must have the softest door knock for neither of us to hear it.

Fortunately helpful neighbour stopped him as he was driving away and signed for the package and then dropped it off.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			And if anyone had actually asked me to clarify what I meant rather than attack, get personal and then describe me as woke and greatly offended I would of.

I’m not stupid or naive enough to believe every man is a murderer or an abuser, what  I posted was taken as I believe the opposite. And just like others on here, I am guilty of playing the poster and not the post.
		
Click to expand...

Then you must also understand the interpretive nature of what you posted, that had no such context. I responded with a reasoned rebuttal using analogies that are level and fair to the context that was available. Some other's didn't but that is their choice. 

In the world of the written word, without nuance or inflection, the context is key and without it such things are bound to happen. 

As others are now randomly irritated by this, and I respect their right to be, I will bow out.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Random Irritations Thread
		
Click to expand...

Is there an echo in here 👀😆


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Is there an echo in here 👀😆
		
Click to expand...

echo o o o o o o o


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 12, 2021)

The thread has gone meta


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe people should recognise the thread title and not go on at posters, I didn’t feel it needed its own thread as it was initially no more than a random irritation, but I reserve the right to defend myself.
		
Click to expand...

One of the key features of this thread is that people are allowed to have their irritations


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Tennis elbow, started a month or so ago and it's starting to annoy me now.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't have been playing tennis in a lockdown then!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One of the key features of this thread is that people are allowed to have their irritations 

Click to expand...

But if someone else's irritation irritates you then you're already in the right place to say so?? It's like irritaception...


----------



## GB72 (Mar 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			But if someone else's irritation irritates you then you're already in the right place to say so?? It's like irritaception...
		
Click to expand...

Going to need to start a top spinning every time I look at this thread.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			But if someone else's irritation irritates you then you're already in the right place to say so?? It's like* irritaception.*..
		
Click to expand...

Is that a word you have just made up .


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is that a word you have just made up .
		
Click to expand...



__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/7ngeo6


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/7ngeo6/_/ds2uhys


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2021)

Thats a yes then....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2021)

The ONS. Applied for a temp job with them, had an online interview, completed all the forms, sent in all the required documents. Then heard nothing for 3 weeks then an email saying I wasn't successful. Today I get an email informing me my contract is being emailed and I'll have it within 48 hours 🙄


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 12, 2021)

drive4show said:



			The ONS. Applied for a temp job with them, had an online interview, completed all the forms, sent in all the required documents. Then heard nothing for 3 weeks then an email saying I wasn't successful. Today I get an email informing me my *contract is being emailed and I'll have it within 48 hours* 🙄
		
Click to expand...

That's the slowest email I've ever heard of! . 

Edit: DOH! Email received now just a confirmation. Contract to follow... 

Well, congratulations to the job you have that you didn't get then I suppose.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			That's the slowest email I've ever heard of! . 

Edit: DOH! Email received now just a confirmation. Contract to follow... 

Well, congratulations to the job you have that you didn't get then I suppose. 

Click to expand...

Get you with your bold text and fancy colours 😂😂😂


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Get you with your bold text and fancy colours 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

It's like Ikea, but in miniature.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 12, 2021)

drive4show said:



			The ONS. Applied for a temp job with them, had an online interview, completed all the forms, sent in all the required documents. Then heard nothing for 3 weeks then an email saying I wasn't successful. Today I get an email informing me my contract is being emailed and I'll have it within 48 hours 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Contract agency made a similar mistake with me a couple of years back. Phoned me to say I hadn't been successful but a friend who worked for the client told me my name had been added to a resource board.
Phoned the agency and was told I had got the job bit theu'd made a mistake and had offered the wrong person.

Bit embarrassing for them.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That is all it takes these days. 13 years ago when the page was new they'd have been told to shut up. 

Click to expand...

Have we gone back to " Gone with the wind" ? 😳

Frankly, dear, I don't give.....etc


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 12, 2021)

Here we go again! Mum and Dad for the chop in latest rewoking of our society

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-56372118


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Here we go again! Mum and Dad for the chop in latest rewoking of our society

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-56372118

Click to expand...

I seriously despair!!!!


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Here we go again! Mum and Dad for the chop in latest rewoking of our society

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-56372118

Click to expand...

Oh my god... where does it end


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Here we go again! Mum and Dad for the chop in latest rewoking of our society

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-56372118

Click to expand...

They’ve still left huMANkind. That must be a miss from their side though, as obviously it should be peoplekind. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## RichA (Mar 12, 2021)

Not just today, but most days...
BBC News - who think they're better than the Mail, Express, Mirror, etc, but seem to scour the country, planet and internet looking for non-news stories designed to wind up Mail, Express, Mirror readers.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 12, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			They’ve still left huMANkind. That must be a miss from their side though, as obviously it should be peoplekind. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

looks like OAPs have also been cancelled - sorry ChrisD!!

https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/manchester-university-scraps-the-word-mother-


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Here we go again! Mum and Dad for the chop in latest rewoking of our society

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-56372118

Click to expand...

Sometime I'm just glad I'm old and dont have to worry about being PC


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 12, 2021)

Did they actually research what manned means? It has no gender connotations at all.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 12, 2021)

I hope everyone enjoys Parents and Guardians day this Sunday and are kind to all their siblings


----------



## Dando (Mar 12, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Oh my god... where does it end 

Click to expand...

Can they stop the world as I’ve had enough and want to get off


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			I hope everyone enjoys Parents and Guardians day this Sunday and are kind to all their siblings
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't that be Male Offspring day


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 12, 2021)

drive4show said:



			The ONS. Applied for a temp job with them, had an online interview, completed all the forms, sent in all the required documents. Then heard nothing for 3 weeks then an email saying I wasn't successful. Today I get an email informing me my contract is being emailed and I'll have it within 48 hours 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Ditto! Assume Census work? Mind you the promised contract hasn't arrived!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 12, 2021)

Two irritations on TV:

Contestants on Masterchef who get kicked out and say "I just wish I'd had the opportunity to show what I can do" - well you did actually and it was rubbish!
Contestants on Four in a Bed whose response to any criticism is that it's "game playing" - no actually your place is a hovel and the breakfast inedible!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ditto! Assume Census work? Mind you the promised contract hasn't arrived!
		
Click to expand...

Yep 👍
Good luck!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Two irritations on TV:

Contestants on Masterchef who get kicked out and say "I just wish I'd had the opportunity to show what I can do" - well you did actually and it was rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

😂 It's every episode 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Here we go again! Mum and Dad for the chop in latest rewoking of our society

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-56372118

Click to expand...

A bit risky I know, but how about a policy of asking people what they’d like to be called?


----------



## Pants (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm sure that the possible alternatives to "manhole" and "manhole covers" might incur the Fragger wrath!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 12, 2021)

Posts with links to 'clickbait'...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2021)

We were really looking forward to playing 4 balls today, but the course was saturated and closed today.
And will be closed again tomorrow  , rain, more rain, then hailstones, now sunshine.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 12, 2021)

Perhaps people working in Universities should only be able to do so for ten year maximum periods before having to leave to work in the real world for a set period , before resuming in Academia😉


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Since Sarah Everard disappeared apparently 6 women have died at the hands of men, and us men not recognising we are the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Paul but as a man i certainly don’t see myself as “the problem”. 
Seems a very strange view to have IMO.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry Paul but as a man i certainly don’t see myself as “the problem”.
Seems a very strange view to have IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but the point has been missed by so many people 

The police advised women to stay at home and tbh everyone just is like yeah ok whatever 

The green mp says make man stay at home and instant outrage

Think her point is proven. It's outrageous that women in 2021 or any year should be asked to stay home or not walk alone.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry but the point has been missed by so many people

The police advised women to stay at home and tbh everyone just is like yeah ok whatever

The green mp says make man stay at home and instant outrage

Think her point is proven. It's outrageous that women in 2021 or any year should be asked to stay home or not walk alone.
		
Click to expand...

None criminal men aren’t the issue, criminals are.

You lock your front door at home. Not because all people will enter and steal things, but because criminals will.

You have computer passwords, not because everyone hacks your accounts, but because criminals do.

What is needed is for criminals to be prevented from committing crimes (men, women and children)


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2021)

JamesR said:



			None criminal men aren’t the issue, criminals are.

You lock your front door at home. Not because all people will enter and steal things, but because criminals will.

You have computer passwords, not because everyone hacks your accounts, but because criminals do.

What is needed is for criminals to be prevented from committing crimes (men, women and children)
		
Click to expand...

But the point stands that the mp needed to make an outrageous idea to provoke thought rather than the normal towards women 

Oh she was dressed wrong 

Oh she was walking alone 

She asked for it


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2021)

Just had an example of this irritation on the golf.
"And he's of to the perfect start, 3 birdies in his first 4 holes"
Well, no it ain't 
Absolute perfect is 4 holes in one ( obviously not going to happen) 
4 birdies is closer to perfect.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			But the point stands that the mp needed to make an outrageous idea to provoke thought rather than the normal towards women

Oh she was dressed wrong

Oh she was walking alone

She asked for it
		
Click to expand...

They may be your thoughts but I don’t actually think most people think that way.

The MP may have been better served by making a sensible suggestion, like putting in place more cctv, and then people might have focussed on the issue at hand, rather than her daft statement.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2021)

JamesR said:



			They may be your thoughts but I don’t actually think most people think that way.

The MP may have been better served by making a sensible suggestion, like putting in place more cctv, and then people might have focussed on the issue at hand, rather than her daft statement.
		
Click to expand...

Has it or has it not got people talking about solutions?

More CCTV? How much more do you want in London 

The poor girl was picked up on bus CCTV wwlkkg past a bus, on a ring door bell .. on local CCTV 

It wasn't like a remote area of nowhere this is one of the up and coming areas in London very popular with the 18-30 crowd for living as it's more affordable but still has a tube line 

CCTV wouldn't have helped her either. She was taken by a copper who knew all this

How many young girls get taxis home just because they don't feel safe walking ? It's just wrong.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2021)

There is a world of difference between feeling safe, and being safe.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Has it or has it not got people talking about solutions?

More CCTV? How much more do you want in London

The poor girl was picked up on bus CCTV wwlkkg past a bus, on a ring door bell .. on local CCTV

It wasn't like a remote area of nowhere this is one of the up and coming areas in London very popular with the 18-30 crowd for living as it's more affordable but still has a tube line

CCTV wouldn't have helped her either. She was taken by a copper who knew all this

How many young girls get taxis home just because they don't feel safe walking ? It's just wrong.
		
Click to expand...

She clarified her remarks today.
The bit in bold is the important bit for me.

Baroness Jenny Jones of Moulescoomb told Sky News that the idea was "not an entirely serious suggestion" and is not party policy.

She made the suggestion in the House of Lords on Wednesday, as peers debated domestic abuse legislation.

"I was just trying to highlight that when the police victim blame by asking women to stay home, we don't react. We just think it's normal," Baroness Jones said.

Asked if this would just be inflicting on men what women have to endure, even though it is self-imposed, she replied: "Exactly. That's my exact point.

"That in fact nobody makes a fuss when, for example, the police suggest women stay home. But when I suggest it, men are up in arms."

Baroness Jones added: "If this has sparked intense scrutiny, I'm really happy."

She said that misogyny should be made a hate crime, adding that while *"all men are not abusers", "all men can help" stamp it out of society.*


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 12, 2021)

I think that everyone will agree that this subject deserves its own thread, rather than bunging up the random irritations thread 👍


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2021)

No, they can't. They could help make women feel safer, but in reality, it won't stop homicidal maniacs. There are two different issues here.



Sorry! Timing!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			...CCTV wouldn't have helped her either. She was taken by a copper who knew all this...
		
Click to expand...

So you agree
None of the non-criminal men in the world were in anyway at fault. It was a criminal who did it!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2021)

JamesR said:



			So you agree
None of the non-criminal men in the world were in anyway at fault. It was a criminal who did it!
		
Click to expand...

Read what Paul said from the mp 

"That in fact nobody makes a fuss when, for example, the police suggest women stay home. But when I suggest it, men are up in arms."

I stand by what I said. People don't question when it's one way but the other way men are up in arms


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 12, 2021)

More than randomly irritated that I am not fifty years younger...
They've been featuring a new[ish] BMX track, in nearby Kenton, on the telly today...
And, boy does it look FUN!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			More than randomly irritated that I am not fifty years younger...
They've been featuring a new[ish] BMX track, in nearby Kenton, on the telly today...
And, boy does it look FUN!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, just googled it 😮
Makes the new one built near us look like a baby.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 12, 2021)

Finally got round to turning down a job offer that was 45% below current wages. I explained myself, got asked if I had considered the benefits. They weren’t bad but were on a points system. It’s just the points we’re not very much and did not allow much in the options stakes. Also the benefits did not make up the 45% shortfall. The next question was what would be suitable so I told them, they freely admitted that was out of scope, and I was asked was I only interested in the money ... well yes, actually


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry but the point has been missed by so many people 

The police advised women to stay at home and tbh everyone just is like yeah ok whatever 

The green mp says make man stay at home and instant outrage

Think her point is proven. It's outrageous that women in 2021 or any year should be asked to stay home or not walk alone.
		
Click to expand...

There is a world of difference between being advised to stay home and being made to stay home.
And there are plenty of places that I as a single man wouldn't walk around at night. It's not just women that feel threatened.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2021)

drive4show said:



			There is a world of difference between being advised to stay home and being made to stay home.
And there are plenty of places that I as a single man wouldn't walk around at night. It's not just women that feel threatened.
		
Click to expand...

We can play equality bingo but same old comments come out .. I don't feel safe either
But it's simple fact women don't feel safe a lot more places than men
That's the point but every one just wants to point out how hard done by men are


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			We can play equality bingo but same old comments come out .. I don't feel safe either
But it's simple fact women don't feel safe a lot more places than men
That's the point but every one just wants to point out how hard done by men are
		
Click to expand...

Could you please explain how we alter the status quo please Paul and maybe tell how children can be made to feel safer too


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Could you please explain how we alter the status quo please Paul and maybe tell how children can be made to feel safer too
		
Click to expand...

By not burying our heads in the sand, have a grown up discussion and accepting there are issues across society that may take generations to change.

Maybe we can tackle one issue at a time and accept we may need everybody to be involved.

Some issues may involve all and some issues some.

How’s that for a starter?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			By not burying our heads in the sand, have a grown up discussion and accepting there are issues across society that may take generations to change.

Maybe we can tackle one issue at a time and accept we may need everybody to be involved.

Some issues may involve all and some issues some.

How’s that for a starter?
		
Click to expand...

Great in theory Paul but sadly the world doesn't work that way


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Great in theory Paul but sadly the world doesn't work that way
		
Click to expand...

With defeatist attuides it never will 

Change is never easy


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Great in theory Paul but sadly the world doesn't work that way
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, but we have to start somewhere, or at least try.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			With defeatist attuides it never will

Change is never easy
		
Click to expand...

Education from a very young age along with harsher penalties may be the only way , but even then you wont stop the odd nutters that frequent every country of the world. Its always the same, as with this recent murder, neighbour's say " he seemed to be a really nice fellow " I personally think that the biggest fear of walking in a park after dark is likely to be teens with knives!


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 12, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			A bit risky I know, but how about a policy of asking people what they’d like to be called?
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Education from a very young age along with harsher penalties may be the only way , but even then you wont stop the odd nutters that frequent every country of the world. Its always the same, as with this recent murder, neighbour's say " he seemed to be a really nice fellow " I personally think that the biggest fear of walking in a park after dark is likely to be teens with knives!
		
Click to expand...

Singapore seem to have found good ways of deterring bad behaviour! But they will not find favour with the woke


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2021)

I think advice to stay in when there is a homicidal maniac on the loose is pretty useful advise.
Once he has been caught, then obviously less so.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I think advice to stay in when there is a homicidal maniac on the loose is pretty useful advise.
Once he has been caught, then obviously less so.
		
Click to expand...

Seemed good advice when the "Yorkshire Ripper" was at it!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Singapore seem to have found good ways of deterring bad behaviour! But they will not find favour with the woke
		
Click to expand...

And thereby lies a problem. We will never be tough enough on many crimes but the threat of even capital punishment has not stopped murderers back in the day.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2021)

chrisd said:



			And thereby lies a problem. We will never be tough enough on many crimes but the threat of even capital punishment has not stopped murderers back in the day.
		
Click to expand...

Bring back the Krays and the Richardsons . Women were safe and wrong'uns were worried 😯


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

Finding out a close friend has pancreatic cancer 

Far more than a random irritation, but we don’t have an “angry and really pi55ed off” thread.


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2021)

chrisd said:



			And thereby lies a problem. We will never be tough enough on many crimes but the threat of even *capital punishment has not stopped murderers back in the day.*

Click to expand...

But it'd sure as hell stop any re-offending!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Finding out a close friend has pancreatic cancer

Far more than a random irritation, but we don’t have an “angry and really pi55ed off” thread.
		
Click to expand...

Thoughts with your friend


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Sorry to hear that Paul, it's a bad one.

Not intending to be doom and gloom, but I saw my mum go from healthy to a skeleton and die in 5 months with that, so I have genuine compassion and experience.

Hope it works out 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. Sadly it took a much loved family member as well a few years back. 

This lad is your typical ex-squaddie, finished his 22, new home, job etc, kept himself fit and gets hit with this in his mid 40’s, absolutely gutted.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Thoughts with your friend
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			By not burying our heads in the sand, have a grown up discussion and accepting there are issues across society that may take generations to change.

Maybe we can tackle one issue at a time and accept we may need everybody to be involved.

Some issues may involve all and some issues some.

How’s that for a starter?
		
Click to expand...

A search for Utopia and a complete denial of the fact that bad men exist and always will . ( Find me a time when they didn't).
Society can only resolve to catch and control them, and prevent their efforts as much as possible.
What cannot be done, is what you want I.e. Create attitudes in everyone never to mistreat or abuse women because they are women..
This Country tries to do that, through schools and laws, but then vested interests prey on human nature to change that, and so good and bad exist alongside each other.But because what you want so much is unattainable , you wrongly blame a whole gender, and society in general, instead of addressing your wrath at the bad guys.
That is not fair on the good men, I.e the majority.
Our British Society has created the laws that attempt to protect women.
But *some *men decide to break those laws, just as some men decide to break every law on the statute book.
It's an unpalatable fact of human nature. All society can do is deal with those lawbreakers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			A search for Utopia and a complete denial of the fact that bad men exist and always will . ( Find me a time when they didn't).
Society can only resolve to catch and control them, and prevent their efforts as much as possible.
What cannot be done, is what you want I.e. Create attitudes in everyone never to mistreat or abuse women because they are women..
This Country tries to do that, through schools and laws, but then vested interests prey on human nature to change that, and so good and bad exist alongside each other.But because what you want so much is unattainable , you wrongly blame a whole gender, and society in general, instead of addressing your wrath at the bad guys.
That is not fair on the good men, I.e the majority.
Our British Society has created the laws that attempt to protect women.
But *some *men decide to break those laws, just as some men decide to break every law on the statute book.
It's an unpalatable fact of human nature. All society can do is deal with those lawbreakers.
		
Click to expand...

Once again, your putting words in my mouth! It’s not only about laws, it can be about behaviour or attitude, the way we speak about them, talk about them, the examples we set as parents.
But I’m wasting my breath, you obviously have the answer and that it seems is to do nothing.

I’m out!


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Finding out a close friend has pancreatic cancer 

Far more than a random irritation, but we don’t have an “angry and really pi55ed off” thread.
		
Click to expand...

All the best wishes for him, nasty especially with support not being at it best atm. There are plenty of support groups out there if you do a bit of research.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 12, 2021)

My wife will be mildly irritated if I am put on a 6 o’clock curfew... she asked who will put the bins out ? 
But also what time in the morning will I be allowed out? 
This is just in case planning...


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 12, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			A search for Utopia and a complete denial of the fact that bad men exist and always will . ( Find me a time when they didn't).
Society can only resolve to catch and control them, and prevent their efforts as much as possible.
What cannot be done, is what you want I.e. Create attitudes in everyone never to mistreat or abuse women because they are women..
This Country tries to do that, through schools and laws, but then vested interests prey on human nature to change that, and so good and bad exist alongside each other.But because what you want so much is unattainable , you wrongly blame a whole gender, and society in general, instead of addressing your wrath at the bad guys.
That is not fair on the good men, I.e the majority.
Our British Society has created the laws that attempt to protect women.
But *some *men decide to break those laws, just as some men decide to break every law on the statute book.
It's an unpalatable fact of human nature. All society can do is deal with those lawbreakers.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t worry about any of this, it’s got to get past a bunch of old men to be a law ... 
😉


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Once again, your putting words in my mouth! It’s not only about laws, it can be about behaviour or attitude, the way we speak about them, talk about them, the examples we set as parents.
But I’m wasting my breath, you obviously have the answer and that it seems is to do nothing.

I’m out!
		
Click to expand...

Personally I thought you initial post was extremely offensive to men.
I’ve been brought up to treat & speak about women correctly,I’ve brought my son up to do so.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Contestants on Four in a Bed whose response to any criticism is that it's "game playing" - no actually your place is a hovel and the breakfast inedible!
		
Click to expand...

The funny thing is, I've never been to a B&B where the owners have invited me out to archery, pottery or riding lessons.
If I were asked, "How friendly were your hosts", I'd have to reply, "well they gave me the keys and I didn't see them again until breakfast"....


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			My wife will be mildly irritated if I am put on a 6 o’clock curfew... she asked who will put the bins out ?
But also what time in the morning will I be allowed out?
This is just in case planning...
		
Click to expand...

999 ring.
“ hello fire brigade”
“ my house is on fire”
“ sorry sir the firemen are not allowed out after 6pm , call back in the morning”
Stupid I know but ?
The bins might be the least of our problems.

Just deal with the criminals ,don’t blame everyone.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 13, 2021)

Overreaction...


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			999 ring.
“ hello fire brigade”
“ my house is on fire”
“ sorry sir the firemen are not allowed out after 6pm , call back in the morning”
Stupid I know but ?
The bins might be the least of our problems.

Just deal with the criminals ,don’t blame everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Because a curfew wouldnt be exactly like lockdown with jobs a valid reason to leave home ..

Pubs however would definitely die out


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			The funny thing is, I've never been to a B&B where the owners have invited me out to archery, pottery or riding lessons.
If I were asked, "How friendly were your hosts", I'd have to reply, "*well they gave me the keys and I didn't see them again until breakfast*"....


Click to expand...

Perfect 10 out of 10 hosts for me!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Overreaction...
		
Click to expand...

Yes big overreaction by the Baroness.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Because a curfew wouldnt be exactly like lockdown with jobs a valid reason to leave home ..

Pubs however would definitely die out
		
Click to expand...

So most men would look for evening jobs so they could go out in the daytime.
It’s a silly motion but the Baroness was after a reaction.
It dosnt solve the problem of women feeling unsafe.
But ultimately that’s Boris job to keep his citizens safe.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			But ultimately that’s Boris job to keep his citizens safe.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is
🥴🥴🥴


----------



## JamesR (Mar 13, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			So most men would look for evening jobs so they could go out in the daytime.
It’s a silly motion but the Baroness was after a reaction.
It dosnt solve the problem of women feeling unsafe.
But ultimately that’s Boris job to keep his citizens safe.
		
Click to expand...

The only men who can do anything in reality are the cabinet. They can increase police funding, put more bobbies on the beat and have more visible policing. That may keep people safer.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 13, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes big overreaction by the Baroness.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise by many of those responding to it...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Likewise by many of those responding to it...
		
Click to expand...

She started it.
Playground politics to deal with a very serious problem.
At least she started a debate , but didn’t come up with a realistic answer.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2021)

JamesR said:



			The only men who can do anything in reality are the cabinet. They can increase police funding, put more bobbies on the beat and have more visible policing. That may keep people safer.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree 
But the opposite has happened .


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 13, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Likewise by many of those responding to it...
		
Click to expand...

Newton's third law...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2021)

When I was in Buenos Aires on holiday with the Mrs quite a few years ago, we were staying in the old quarter. There were a lot of armed police out and about. A lot. Partly because it was the week after someone had snatched Chelsea Clinton's hand bag. There seemed to be at least a pair of them on every block.

I felt quite safe. Loads of plod, what can go wrong. Mrs Mog on the other hand, didn't. Her view was very much if they need all of these police, it must be really dangerous out there. Surprised me how much our perceptions were the opposite.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			When I was in Buenos Aires on holiday with the Mrs quite a few years ago, we were staying in the old quarter. There were a lot of armed police out and about. A lot. Partly because it was the week after someone had snatched Chelsea Clinton's hand bag. There seemed to be at least a pair of them on every block.

I felt quite safe. Loads of plod, what can go wrong. Mrs Mog on the other hand, didn't. Her view was very much if they need all of these police, it must be really dangerous out there. Surprised me how much our perceptions were the opposite.
		
Click to expand...

That’s human nature.
My wife always laughs at me because the first thing I do when I stay in a hotel or strange building is track the fire escape.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			The first thing I do when I stay in a hotel or strange building is track the fire escape.
		
Click to expand...

It's the bar for me 😉😉😉


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			It's the bar for me 😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Well each to their own.
But the bar is usually a close second but always second .


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			It's the bar for me 😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Closely followed by the nearest gents.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 13, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			That’s human nature.
My wife always laughs at me because the first thing I do when I stay in a hotel or strange building is track the fire escape.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a history of being in burning buildings? 🤔


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Do you have a history of being in burning buildings? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Only one and I don’t fancy doing it again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			That’s human nature.
My wife always laughs at me because the first thing I do when I stay in a hotel or strange building is track the fire escape.
		
Click to expand...

My wife does the same, identify the fire escapes not laugh 😁. It's a sensible move.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife does the same, identify the fire escapes not laugh 😁. It's a sensible move.
		
Click to expand...

Very sensible lass.just follow her you will be ok.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Very sensible lass.just follow her you will be ok.

Click to expand...

That's the plan 👍. A typical 'marriage/ division of labour '. This is one that she covers 😁


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 13, 2021)

That all plastics used in, consumer items, packaging are not yet recyclable...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Closely followed by the nearest gents.
		
Click to expand...

You're wasted on here mush
😉😉😉


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 13, 2021)

Parents who don’t set up a child’s bike properly, their knees hitting their chin as they pedal...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			Parents who don’t set up a child’s bike properly, their knees hitting their chin as they pedal...
		
Click to expand...

Not just kids .
I find most women and some men (but it is mainly women don’t know why )are like this .Saddle is far to low.
I did try and explain to a few but I gave up because of the bad language.
Not mine I hasten to add.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2021)

It drives me nuts. You choose to ride one of the most efficient means of transport ever invented, and then make it less efficient by having the saddle stupidly low.


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			It drives me nuts. You choose to ride one of the most efficient means of transport ever invented, and then make it less efficient by having the saddle stupidly low.
		
Click to expand...

Just how high should a saddle be?
I've never been told or shown, I have no idea whether mine's in the correct position or not.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2021)

Slime said:



			Just how high should a saddle be?
I've never been told or shown, I have no idea whether mine's in the correct position or not.
		
Click to expand...

Roughly high enough that at the bottom of the downstroke, ball of your foot on the middle of the pedal, your knee is just about not straight. This is a good start. There is a more technical answer, but this is a start.


----------



## greenone (Mar 13, 2021)

Slime said:



			Just how high should a saddle be?
I've never been told or shown, I have no idea whether mine's in the correct position or not.
		
Click to expand...

Rough guide, put pedal to bottom dead centre and put your heel on pedal. Your leg should be straight


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 13, 2021)

Slime said:



			Just how high should a saddle be?
I've never been told or shown, I have no idea whether mine's in the correct position or not.
		
Click to expand...

Advice I got was to be on toes when seated, or in other words almost straight leg when pedal at lowest. Apparently parents want to set up so feet are flat on the ground when seated but this hinders pedalling.

I set my kids bike up like this before teaching him how to ride. Hopefully teaching good habits from the start.

It didn’t affect him much, no issues falling off or getting going.

I just saw a kid his age on a bike the right size but wrong setup! it was really cringy to watch the poor kid try to cycle.


----------



## drdel (Mar 13, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			Advice I got was to be on toes when seated, or in other words almost straight leg when pedal at lowest. Apparently parents want to set up so feet are flat on the ground when seated but this hinders pedalling.

I set my kids bike up like this before teaching him how to ride. Hopefully teaching good habits from the start.

It didn’t affect him much, no issues falling off or getting going.

I just saw a kid his age on a bike the right size but wrong setup! it was really cringy to watch the poor kid try to cycle.
		
Click to expand...

And they rarely keep the tyres pumped up hard enough...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2021)

drdel said:



			And they rarely keep the tyres pumped up hard enough...
		
Click to expand...

As an aside to that, I was on a cycling holiday in Italy, and we stayed in Padua. Lovely city. It really bugged me that every bike I saw had really deflated tyres. All of them. I thought how flipping lazy are Italians.
Then it struck me how much easier they were to ride over the cobbled streets. They weren't so stupid.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			As an aside to that, I was on a cycling holiday in Italy, and we stayed in Padua. Lovely city. It really bugged me that every bike I saw had really deflated tyres. All of them. I thought how flipping lazy are Italians.
Then it struck me how much easier they were to ride over the cobbled streets. They weren't so stupid.
		
Click to expand...

For sure a fine line between comfort and speed! Some of our roads around here are pretty rough so I tend not to fully inflate as when I do I feel my teeth are being rattled out!


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			For sure a fine line between comfort and speed! Some of our roads around here are pretty rough so I tend not to fully inflate as when I do *I feel my teeth are being rattled out!*

Click to expand...

Can't you take them out before you start?
Just remember not to smile.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2021)

_Can't you take them out before you start? _

Cheeky monkey!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 13, 2021)

When I was younger, my bike didn't have a saddle 😱😱😱😱


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			When I was younger, my bike didn't have a saddle 😱😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but you decided to take it off.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 13, 2021)

Sky Golf website for renewing Skycaddie subs. 
30 mins to do a simple renewal. Slowest and worst user interface I think I have encountered. 

And I used to use mIRC 😂


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 13, 2021)

A load of people having an organised (bibs on) game of footie on a footie pitch this morning. Could have been 11 a side didn't count them. 
How? Why?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 13, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			When I was younger, my bike didn't have a saddle 😱😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

I hope the shaft was professionally fitted


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I hope the shaft was professionally fitted 

Click to expand...

It was certainly professionally removed


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Roughly high enough that at the bottom of the downstroke, ball of your foot on the middle of the pedal, your knee is just about not straight. This is a good start. There is a more technical answer, but this is a start.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and it can be very bad for your hip joints if it’s not at the correct height.
Must be very hard to cycle like that.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes and it can be very bad for your hip joints if it’s not at the correct height.
Must be very hard to cycle like that.
		
Click to expand...

Some of what I see must be murder on the knees too.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Some of what I see must be murder on the knees too.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I can see them now bouncing up and down on their full suspension mountain bike.
Hamstrings and calf muscles must be killing them.


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2021)

It's Lee Westw*oo*d, not Westward.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2021)

Slime said:



			It's Lee Westw*oo*d, not Westward.    

Click to expand...

HO 😂😂


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 14, 2021)

Slime said:



			It's Lee Westw*oo*d, not Westward.    

Click to expand...

Doesn't that really depend on which direction he's headed?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 14, 2021)

Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe. What is happening to this poor woman? When will her nightmare end?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 14, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe. What is happening to this poor woman? When will her nightmare end?
		
Click to expand...

An unfortunate pawn in a wider reaching game, in my opinion.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 14, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe. What is happening to this poor woman? When will her nightmare end?
		
Click to expand...

Without getting political the FO need to sort this out ASAP.
We must have some leverage.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 14, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			Doesn't that really depend on which direction he's headed?
		
Click to expand...

No he’s still Westwood heading Westward.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

Josh Windass!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Without getting political the FO need to sort this out ASAP.
We must have some leverage.
		
Click to expand...

time to round up all those old chieftain tanks and ship them to Iran


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 14, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			time to round up all those old chieftain tanks and ship them to Iran
		
Click to expand...

That went well in other conflicts.
Gunboat diplomacy might be nessesary.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2021)

I have a few today. Mostly driving related. 
Or more specifically the standard of people's thinking whilst owning a vehicle. 

Parking at the brow or close to the brow of a hill. 6 times today I have seen this. 

Parking within 15ft of a junction. Or on a junction. 

Parking across from other parked cars narrowing the road to one lane when there is loads of space but just not right at their door.

People incapable of maintain a constant speed, behind several today that in a 60 their speed variably went from 25 to 40 (but never over) for no known reason. 

People who seem to lose the ability to change gears when pulling away. Its not that hard to go from 1st to 2nd that it should take an age. 

Changing lanes without checking, seeing this all too often these days. 

I blame the driving instructors myself (joke Imurg).


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 14, 2021)

Had the text to book my vaccine appointment, I'm 38 and it said due to my "underlying health issues."


Erm, what health issues?!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 14, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Had the text to book my vaccine appointment, I'm 38 and it said due to my "underlying health issues."


Erm, what health issues?!
		
Click to expand...

Don’t argue just go..


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 14, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Had the text to book my vaccine appointment, I'm 38 and it said due to my "underlying health issues."


Erm, what health issues?!
		
Click to expand...

Early-onset memory loss - i've told you before


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Had the text to book my vaccine appointment, I'm 38 and it said due to my "underlying health issues."


Erm, whathealth issues?!
		
Click to expand...

Verbal diarrhoea is a possibility 😂😂😂👍


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I have a few today. Mostly driving related.
Or more specifically the standard of people's thinking whilst owning a vehicle.

Parking at the brow or close to the brow of a hill. 6 times today I have seen this.

Parking within 15ft of a junction. Or on a junction.

Parking across from other parked cars narrowing the road to one lane when there is loads of space but just not right at their door.

People incapable of maintain a constant speed, behind several today that in a 60 their speed variably went from 25 to 40 (but never over) for no known reason.

People who seem to lose the ability to change gears when pulling away. Its not that hard to go from 1st to 2nd that it should take an age.

Changing lanes without checking, seeing this all too often these days.

I blame the driving instructors myself (joke Imurg).
		
Click to expand...

I know you're saying it in jest but all too regularly people mean it.
Fact is that if you drive like that you don't pass your test. 
Oh, and welcome to my world..when I'm working I get all of these 3 or 4 times a day...and not from my lot!


----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2021)

A radiator needs bleeding and we don't know where the keys are. Just double checking if we can do it with a screwdriver.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2021)

chellie said:



			A radiator needs bleeding and we don't know where the keys are. Just double checking if we can do it with a screwdriver.
		
Click to expand...

Some bleed valves have a slot for a screwdriver and works fine. 
If not, needle nose pliers work just as well in my experience.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 14, 2021)

The Met Police.

They refused permission and tried to stop a totally peaceful vigil for a murdered woman last night. Just unbelievable. They caused the bad feeling, tried to intimidate and got heavy handed with people paying their respects. I've spent an hour putting into writing how disgusted I am at their conduct today in an official complaint. Bullying women at a vigil, unforgivable.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 14, 2021)

4LEX said:



			The Met Police.

They refused permission and tried to stop a totally peaceful vigil for a murdered woman last night. Just unbelievable. They caused the bad feeling, tried to intimidate and got heavy handed with people paying their respects. I've spent an hour putting into writing how disgusted I am at their conduct today in an official complaint. Bullying women at a vigil, unforgivable. 

Click to expand...

How is shouting **** the police part of a vigil?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

4LEX said:



			The Met Police.

They refused permission and tried to stop a totally peaceful vigil for a murdered woman last night. Just unbelievable. They caused the bad feeling, tried to intimidate and got heavy handed with people paying their respects. I've spent an hour putting into writing how disgusted I am at their conduct today in an official complaint. Bullying women at a vigil, unforgivable. 

Click to expand...

Part vigil, part anti police protest, part I just want to be there as it's trending on Twitter.
It's a shame what should have been something to remember this poor lass by has turned into a "who shouts loudest" competition. I see they are protesting outside police hq in London now, for what? How does that remember the woman who got murdered?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2021)

4LEX said:



			The Met Police.

They refused permission and tried to stop a totally peaceful vigil for a murdered woman last night. Just unbelievable. They caused the bad feeling, tried to intimidate and got heavy handed with people paying their respects. I've spent an hour putting into writing how disgusted I am at their conduct today in an official complaint. Bullying women at a vigil, unforgivable. 

Click to expand...

Have you checked out the videos to get the full story as opposed to the one being portrayed by the media 

A lot of context is being ignored


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 14, 2021)

DanFST said:



			How is shouting **** the police part of a vigil?
		
Click to expand...

Because the Police were in the wrong to stop it. They incited it themselves. A quite vigil with a few thousand peaceful mourners was appropriate. By cancelling it they caused anger and invited the trouble on.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 14, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you checked out the videos to get the full story as opposed to the one being portrayed by the media

A lot of context is being ignored
		
Click to expand...

You know my views on things from previous stuff but I genuinely think the Police were entirely to blame. Judged the mood wrong and paid the price as they'll be a huge protest next weekend as a result of their behaviour last night.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Because the Police were in the wrong to stop it. They incited it themselves. A quite vigil with a few thousand peaceful mourners was appropriate. By cancelling it they caused anger and invited the trouble on.
		
Click to expand...

Given the current lockdown situation the vigil shouldn't have been arranged in the first place. Boils my pi$$ that some people think social distancing doesn't apply to them and they are above the law, all in the name of looking like a saint on Facebook.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 14, 2021)

4LEX said:



			You know my views on things from previous stuff but I genuinely think t*he Police were entirely to blame*. Judged the mood wrong and paid the price as they'll be a huge protest next weekend as a result of their behaviour last night.
		
Click to expand...

there was clear bad behaviour and incitement from the crowd. Maybe the police could have handled it better but this was an illegal gathering with malicious intent from some of the crowd. Very difficult for the police to not intervene


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 14, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			there was clear bad behaviour and incitement from the crowd. Maybe the police could have handled it better but this was an illegal gathering with malicious intent from some of the crowd. Very difficult for the police to not intervene
		
Click to expand...

I understand that but common sense has to indicate the public anger at the murder and the need for a vigil. By cancelling it, that incited bad feeling and attracted the troublemakers who tried to hijack it. The Police got it totally wrong from the start. If they allowed it to go ahead, it would've been entirely peaceful and less Covid risk than angry mobs squaring up. 

I won't defend those shouting abuse at the Police but I can understand their anger.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Given the current lockdown situation the vigil shouldn't have been arranged in the first place. Boils my pi$$ that some people think social distancing doesn't apply to them and they are above the law, all in the name of looking like a saint on Facebook.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but those attending the vigil were 100% safe as Covid doesn’t attend vigils.... everyone knows that.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 14, 2021)

4LEX said:



			The Met Police.

They refused permission and tried to stop a totally peaceful vigil for a murdered woman last night. Just unbelievable. They caused the bad feeling, tried to intimidate and got heavy handed with people paying their respects. I've spent an hour putting into writing how disgusted I am at their conduct today in an official complaint. Bullying women at a vigil, unforgivable. 

Click to expand...

Yes let’s all blame the police , perhaps you should look at all those attending a illegal gathering and putting themselves and the police at risk, they are the ones that are to blame


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 14, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes let’s all blame the police , perhaps you should look at all those attending a illegal gathering and putting themselves and the police at risk, they are the ones that are to blame
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. The Police have now created bad feeling out of nothing and they'll be far more Covid breaches at a bigger protest next weekend. Common sense went out the window.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 14, 2021)

4LEX said:



			I understand that but common sense has to indicate the public anger at the murder and the need for a vigil. By cancelling it, that incited bad feeling and attracted the troublemakers who tried to hijack it. The Police got it totally wrong from the start. If they allowed it to go ahead, it would've been entirely peaceful and less Covid risk than angry mobs squaring up.

I won't defend those shouting abuse at the Police but I can understand their anger.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it would have been peaceful if it was legal (although how can a gathering be legal under covid regs) as the same cancel-culture anarchists and trouble makers would still have gone. It was illegal from the start and the police have to enforce the law. The police reacted to events - rightly or wrongly, too strongly or not strongly enough - they were not there to post rants and back whatever message they were trying to get across (and i suspect there were quite a few) on their social media accounts. They are in a no-win situation.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 14, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Not at all. *The Police have now created bad feeling out of nothing* and they'll be far more Covid breaches at a bigger protest next weekend. Common sense went out the window.
		
Click to expand...

i think you will have to agree doing their job is not "out of nothing".


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 14, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Not at all. The Police have now created bad feeling out of nothing and they'll be far more Covid breaches at a bigger protest next weekend. Common sense went out the window.
		
Click to expand...

Think we would all agree the police have handled it badly, in normal circumstances they have every right to go out and show their respects, I agree common sense went out of the window the people that gathered should have stayed at home and they were to blame.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 14, 2021)

I feel sorry for the poor girls family having to watch this going on.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 14, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			I doubt it would have been peaceful if it was legal (although how can a gathering be legal under covid regs) as the same cancel-culture anarchists and trouble makers would still have gone. It was illegal from the start and the police have to enforce the law. The police reacted to events - rightly or wrongly, too strongly or not strongly enough - they were not there to post rants and back whatever message they were trying to get across (and i suspect there were quite a few) on their social media accounts. They are in a no-win situation.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree certain elements hijacking it (and I've got no time for cancel culture etc) but the Police cancelling it and not using common sense literally gave those elements freedom to cause trouble. 

In the last week we've seen thousands of football fans allowed to celebrate a trophy plastered all over the news and social media, with Police turning a blind eye. Yet the murder of a woman wasn't allowed to go by without a small vigil with crowds who would definitely have maintained social distancing. That just seems wrong. Obviously a different part of the UK but the message of double standards and supressing will be clear for all to see.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Yes but those attending the vigil were 100% safe as Covid doesn’t attend vigils.... everyone knows that.
		
Click to expand...

Well it just takes your gaze away from the real tragedy of what the vigil was supposed to be about. Like I said some pages back, they should have held it in a few weeks time when we are all allowed outside, no one would have given it a second look then and it would have been a much better tribute, kept it fresh in the minds but in a more powerful way.


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Lettings agent (and their laughable inventory)
Estate agents (multiple times already, this is going to be ongoing lol, mkts clearly gone crazy again)
Sainsbury
The covid denying BT engineer
Not having the beach 5 mins walk from my front door


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 14, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Don’t argue just go..

Click to expand...

They jabbed me up this morning, feel like I'm hungover. Glad I've had it though.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 14, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Early-onset memory loss - i've told you before 

Click to expand...

What is?


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 14, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Verbal diarrhoea is a possibility 😂😂😂👍
		
Click to expand...

This forum must have all been done in the first week then 😃


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			Lettings agent (and their laughable inventory)
Estate agents (multiple times already, this is going to be ongoing lol, mkts clearly gone crazy again)
Sainsbury
The covid denying BT engineer
Not having the beach 5 mins walk from my front door
		
Click to expand...

Well, the last one is your fault.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 14, 2021)

fundy said:



			Lettings agent (and their laughable inventory)
Estate agents (multiple times already, this is going to be ongoing lol, mkts clearly gone crazy again)
Sainsbury
The covid denying BT engineer
Not having the beach 5 mins walk from my front door
		
Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			Well, the last one is your fault.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he was expecting a high tide


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2021)

Another thread closed because people can’t debate respecting others views and act like adults

They are emotive subjects at time but you hope that the bigger picture could be looked at but no wonder the mods get frustrated- numerous warnings ignored and  what could have been an eye opening discussion goes

And yes ironic considering my past on here


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2021)

A traffic light near me. On a filter 

God it's annoying 

Only goes every 3 or 4 changes in lights!!!

I mean just do it on every change ...it wouldn't even hold up traffic it doesn't get that busy on the road it's coming onto


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Well, the last one is your fault.
		
Click to expand...


well im still blaming mrs fundy but yeah i get your point lol


----------



## Neilds (Mar 15, 2021)

4LEX said:



			but the Police cancelling it
		
Click to expand...

Think you will find it was banned, not cancelled, by the courts not the police. Maybe if you got the facts correct you might be able to put forward a more balanced argument, not just an anti police bias


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2021)

4LEX said:



			I understand that but common sense has to indicate the public anger at the murder and the need for a vigil. By cancelling it, that incited bad feeling and attracted the troublemakers who tried to hijack it. The Police got it totally wrong from the start. *If they allowed it to go ahead, it would've been entirely peaceful *and less Covid risk than angry mobs squaring up.

I won't defend those shouting abuse at the Police but I can understand their anger.
		
Click to expand...

Impossible to say.


----------



## RichA (Mar 15, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Think you will find it was banned, not cancelled, by the courts not the police. Maybe if you got the facts correct you might be able to put forward a more balanced argument, not just an anti police bias
		
Click to expand...

I believe the courts refused to rule either way, as it was not in their jurisdiction to ban or allow the event. They directed the police and the organisers to negotiate a solution, which neither party successfully did.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 15, 2021)

Talksport again. Really not sure how the jolly boys outing thinly veiled as outside broadcasting is getting past covid regulations. Amazing how people are happy to broadcast from home for the rest of the year but suddenly have to all be on site when there is away week for Cheltenham.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2021)

4LEX said:



			I totally agree certain elements hijacking it (and I've got no time for cancel culture etc) but the Police cancelling it and not using common sense literally gave those elements freedom to cause trouble.

In the last week we've seen thousands of football fans allowed to celebrate a trophy plastered all over the news and social media, with Police turning a blind eye. Yet the murder of a woman wasn't allowed to go by without a small vigil with crowds who would definitely have maintained social distancing. That just seems wrong. Obviously a different part of the UK but the message of double standards and supressing will be clear for all to see.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know the reasoning that has been given by Police Scotland  - but I am sure that one consideration would simply have been around the risk of violence were the police to break up the gathering fans before they started off towards Glasgow City Centre.  Perhaps a level of pragmatism not shown by the Met - though of course many critics of what happened with the Rangers supporters will tell us that Police Scotland were bullied and/or intimidated by Rangers supporters...maybe - maybe not.  Anyway - it seems like in future that a march/demo/protest/vigil could be banned if some feel it would be inconvenient/annoying/disturbing/loud/irritating...I dunno.  Maybe that won't come about as currently proposed.  Can't express an opinion on it one way or the other as that would fall the wrong side of the pence (the p-fence)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 15, 2021)

Haringey Council have decided to rename Black Boy Lane to La Rose Lane after local poet John La Rose. My irritation isn't that they are renaming the road but that they have said that it will cost £186000 to rename it which includes a £50k salary for a "support and administration officer to help the residents affected". £186k just to change a road name.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2021)

4LEX said:



			I totally agree certain elements hijacking it (and I've got no time for cancel culture etc) but the Police cancelling it and not using common sense literally gave those elements freedom to cause trouble.

In the last week we've seen thousands of football fans allowed to celebrate a trophy plastered all over the news and social media, with Police turning a blind eye. Yet the murder of a woman wasn't allowed to go by without a small vigil with crowds who would definitely have maintained social distancing. That just seems wrong. Obviously a different part of the UK but the message of double standards and supressing will be clear for all to see.
		
Click to expand...

An account from a policewoman on duty there 

It’s from social media so always the chance it’s false but from the videos I have seen there is a good chance it’s now 

Tonight’s Virgil for Sarah. A female officers point of view..

It started with mainly only female officers overlooking a civil vigil. When numbers grew and social distancing seized more officers were called. 

When police officers tried to crowd control and remove people from stamping on flowers for Sarah they refused. Then it kicked off

Then I saw people being arrested and my colleagues being assaulted when trying to transport said prisoner. 

Then I saw our vehicles being vandalised with spray with the word ACAB and a mirror being smashed. 
Then I thought what would Sarah’s family think about this?

Then I saw and heard my colleagues being abused. They were called murderes, rapists, a female colleague was told it should have been her. And we were told to arrest each other. This is not ok.

Sarah’s family and friends have been so gracious under the circumstances. I do not believe they would want this to happen. If it was me I would not want this to happen. Stop think and be civil we are all humans and we all are angry at what happened. We do not need more violence.

I am a woman. I am a police officer. I am very proud of being both. This week has me exhausted. Physically from the job and mentally by all this. 

We are not at fault for what happened because if we knew we would have done what we could to stop it. 
To finalise this rant, to my colleagues: I am proud of you. You were insulted beyond what we are used to. We stand by our uniform, we’re proud to carry this warrant card so we can uphold the great office of Constable. Thank you for being there today hope you are all ok


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 15, 2021)

The head of the weekend's favourite protest group announcing they don't want the head of the Met Police to resign because she's a woman.
I mean, the sheer irony of the sexism involved is breath-taking.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I don't know the reasoning that has been given by Police Scotland  - but I am sure that one consideration would simply have been around the risk of violence were the police to break up the gathering fans before they started off towards Glasgow City Centre.  Perhaps a level of pragmatism not shown by the Met - though of course many critics of what happened with the Rangers supporters will tell us that Police Scotland were bullied and/or intimidated by Rangers supporters...maybe - maybe not.  Anyway - it seems like in future that a march/demo/protest/vigil could be banned if some feel it would be inconvenient/annoying/disturbing/loud/irritating...I dunno.  Maybe that won't come about as currently proposed.  Can't express an opinion on it one way or the other as that would fall the wrong side of the pence (the p-fence)
		
Click to expand...

For the same reason ,I am not going to comment on the politics of the forthcoming legislation involving "bans".
Whatever it is or becomes may , to my mind and apprehension,well be nothing more than a "poisoned chalice" to the Police.
Because, from what I have seen, a ban is not going to stop people who think their "cause" is great enough to ignore the ban.
They now know that if enough of them turn up, the Police will be in a lose/lose situation. The police will be at fault , not them.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 15, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I have a few today. Mostly driving related.
Or more specifically the standard of people's thinking whilst owning a vehicle.

Parking at the brow or close to the brow of a hill. 6 times today I have seen this.

Parking within 15ft of a junction. Or on a junction.

Parking across from other parked cars narrowing the road to one lane when there is loads of space but just not right at their door.

People incapable of maintain a constant speed, behind several today that in a 60 their speed variably went from 25 to 40 (but never over) for no known reason.

People who seem to lose the ability to change gears when pulling away. Its not that hard to go from 1st to 2nd that it should take an age.

Changing lanes without checking, seeing this all too often these days.

I blame the driving instructors myself (joke Imurg).
		
Click to expand...

Driving instructors should teach how to negotiate round a bouts correctly.  The amount of times I see cars giving way to the left is ridiculous.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 15, 2021)

E-mails requesting feedback on a service or product.   I've had enough of them!!!   


"We delivered a parcel, how was the service"
"You ordered a paint brush from us, how did you find it?"
"You took a dump in our toilets, was it clean enough?"

They can all just sod off....      yes this one has really wound me up over the last few days with multiple purchases and deliveries.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 15, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			E-mails requesting feedback on a service or product.   I've had enough of them!!!  


"We delivered a parcel, how was the service"
"You ordered a paint brush from us, how did you find it?"
"You took a dump in our toilets, was it clean enough?"

They can all just sod off....      yes this one has really wound me up over the last few days with multiple purchases and deliveries.
		
Click to expand...

Worst part is that if you do a review, if it is not a glowing 5 star one, they do not publish it. Had that on a couple of items recently when I gave 3 star reviews for items that I felt did not quite fit the bill of what they were advertised to be.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			For the same reason ,I am not going to comment on the politics of the forthcoming legislation involving "bans".
Whatever it is or becomes may , to my mind and apprehension,well be nothing more than a "poisoned chalice" to the Police.
Because, from what I have seen, a bann is not going to stop people who think their "cause" is great enough to ignore the bann.
They now know that if enough of them turn up, the Police will be in a lose/lose situation. The police will be at fault , not them.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what discretion the police will have but I fear they will caught between the proverbial rock and hard place - not able to manage the public as they would want to in the context of the law they have to uphold.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 15, 2021)

Lee Westwood.

"I hate to say it but age is catching up with me," said the 47-year-old.
"I didn't quite have my game - on Saturday I felt like my legs were just getting a bit tired and weak, [on Sunday] I didn't feel like I had my legs under me. I was hitting shots I don't usually hit.

Really? All you've got to do is walk. Walk and swish a club a few times, about 30 times actually. If this is tiring you out, which it shoudn't be at 47, you can come and have a go at my job, humping crates full of bottles of water and fizzy pop up 30 yard driveways....at 55. 

All respect now gone.


----------



## chellie (Mar 15, 2021)

The doctors surgery. They haven't done HID's prescription as they are reviewing it This is the medication that the consultant has prescribed. The one he still sees at the hospital. They are going to do an emergency script some time this afternoon.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			E-mails requesting feedback on a service or product.   I've had enough of them!!!  


"We delivered a parcel, how was the service"
"You ordered a paint brush from us, how did you find it?"
"You took a dump in our toilets, was it clean enough?"

They can all just sod off....      yes this one has really wound me up over the last few days with multiple purchases and deliveries.
		
Click to expand...


I recently left a totally honest [two star] review of an Amazon third party seller... A week on they've asked if I would like to reconsider and change my review... Why? The service was poor and nothing has happened since... Not even an apology for the poor service...


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Driving instructors should teach how to negotiate round a bouts correctly.  The amount of times I see cars giving way to the left is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I should have actually added one to my irritation yesterday;

People who stop for roundabouts and not traffic. Does my nut in.


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Driving instructors should teach how to negotiate round a bouts correctly.  The amount of times I see cars giving way to the left is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a driving instructor but I would be very surprised if they weren't teaching students this - it's likely to be the fact that 90% of the general public are morons


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

I may have posted same/similiar before...
But, as I no longer drive I am getting 'randomly irritated' I am missing out on so many opportunities to be irritated ...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Driving instructors should teach how to negotiate round a bouts correctly.  The amount of times I see cars giving way to the left is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

People should learn how to think before posting moronic comments on a forum...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 15, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I should have actually added one to my irritation yesterday;

People who stop for roundabouts and not traffic. Does my nut in.
		
Click to expand...

i know how you feel dear boy, was behind a car today on the west link around Inverness, there at 7 roundabouts on the new section that don't act go anywhere of have turnings off. they stopped at everyone without another car in sight


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 15, 2021)

drivers who sit in the outside lane doing 20mph less than the speed limit, while the inside lane is empty for at least half a  mile.

was stuck behind one on the A1 yesterday. Must have been a good couple of minutes, was almost tempted to undertake him, which I know is wrong, but it was pretty irritating. He eventually noticed me and moved in thankfully.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Lee Westwood.

"I hate to say it but age is catching up with me," said the 47-year-old.
"I didn't quite have my game - on Saturday I felt like my legs were just getting a bit tired and weak, [on Sunday] I didn't feel like I had my legs under me. I was hitting shots I don't usually hit.

Really? All you've got to do is walk. Walk and swish a club a few times, about 30 times actually. If this is tiring you out, which it shoudn't be at 47, you can come and have a go at my job, humping crates full of bottles of water and fizzy pop up 30 yard driveways....at 55.

All respect now gone.
		
Click to expand...

Are you being serious? He obviously means relative to the world he is in - i.e. trying to be competitive in a physical game against a couple of 27-year-olds. He wasn't standing there moaning about how hard his life is, just answering a question about why he didn't win a golf tournament.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2021)

Roundabouts


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 15, 2021)

Some of the people on here who always seem to be looking for arguments with other Forummers. The same people will never back down, see another person’s point or say sorry.

I find it embarrassing for them and wonder whether they ever go back and read what they have written. There are always sensitive subjects but just a little humility at times would be beneficial


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Lee Westwood.

"I hate to say it but age is catching up with me," said the 47-year-old.
"I didn't quite have my game - on Saturday I felt like my legs were just getting a bit tired and weak, [on Sunday] I didn't feel like I had my legs under me. I was hitting shots I don't usually hit.

Really? All you've got to do is walk. Walk and swish a club a few times, about 30 times actually. If this is tiring you out, which it shoudn't be at 47, you can come and have a go at my job, humping crates full of bottles of water and fizzy pop up 30 yard driveways....at 55.

All respect now gone.
		
Click to expand...


Is your humping ability the same as it was 25 years back?
Can you still manage a full shift with OT at the same pace?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Roundabouts







Click to expand...

I drive in North London. There was nothing wrong with anything in that video. If you think there is, try Staples Corner.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Driving instructors should teach how to negotiate round a bouts correctly.  The amount of times I see cars giving way to the left is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Hands up anyone on this forum who drives like they did as a learner.  So you hold the instructors responsible for all the speeders, people who don't look turning out of a junction, anyone who carves you up, cuts a corner, parks too far from the kerb, goes through red lights ..........?
Have you never taught someone how to do something and then they don't do as you tell them?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 15, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Is your humping ability the same as it was 25 years back?
Can you still manage a full shift with OT at the same pace?
		
Click to expand...

Steve

My humping ability is nothing like it was 25 years’ ago! Mrs 30TT will confirm but really appreciate your concern.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Hands up anyone on this forum who drives like they did as a learner.  So you hold the instructors responsible for all the speeders, people who don't look turning out of a junction, anyone who carves you up, cuts a corner, parks too far from the kerb, goes through red lights ..........?
Have you never taught someone how to do something and then they don't do as you tell them?
		
Click to expand...

Would be a bit like seeing a Premier League player miss a penalty and then blaming his school P.E. teacher for not telling him how to score one.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2021)

Took my car to have rear discs and pads replaced after a recent MOT said that they were pretty bad but still an MOT pass. On the advisory it said 100% worn which I didn't think was right given it passed and so went to a different garage to get the job done. When I picked the car up the the mechanic said they were wearing down but probably would have lasted through next years MOT before it being essential, also, how did they come to their conclusion given they dont take the wheels off for an MOT

I hope they ask for a review rating!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Took my car to have rear discs and pads replaced after a recent MOT said that they were pretty bad but still an MOT pass. On the advisory it said 100% worn which I didn't think was right given it passed and so went to a different garage to get the job done. When I picked the car up the the mechanic said they were wearing down but probably would have lasted through next years MOT before it being essential, also, how did they come to their conclusion given they dont take the wheels off for an MOT

I hope they ask for a review rating!
		
Click to expand...

How can they put 100% worn on an advisory yet still pass it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2021)

I love chocolate, I love cake. Thorntons have just announced that when lockdown lifts they will not open any of their shops, they will close permanently. I love a Thornton's cafe, I love their chocolate and I love the fact that many of them are hand finished still (check out the Greg Wallace factory programme for confirmation of that). We don't have a sad thread so irritating is the nearest I can get.

It is, of course, more than irritating for another group of people who will be losing their jobs. The high street is going to get emptier and emptier unless something dramatic happens regarding both rent and rates.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 15, 2021)

Texans.....funny story.....When I first came to the UK I ran CC/track for Wycombe. We had a girl (a bit lovely) that got a scholarship to a college in Texas. Some people met her at the airport (rightly so) and asked her if she needed help. She said yes.....could they please help hump her bags to the car. Texas....hump......rather amusing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I love chocolate, I love cake. Thorntons have just announced that when lockdown lifts they will not open any of their shops, they will close permanently. I love a Thornton's cafe, I love their chocolate and I love the fact that many of them are hand finished still (check out the Greg Wallace factory programme for confirmation of that). We don't have a sad thread so irritating is the nearest I can get.

It is, of course, more than irritating for another group of people who will be losing their jobs. The high street is going to get emptier and emptier unless something dramatic happens regarding both rent and rates.
		
Click to expand...

We lost our local Thornton's but there is a Hotel Chocolat sprung up in the same town, which we consider an upgrade.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I love chocolate, I love cake. Thorntons have just announced that when lockdown lifts they will not open any of their shops, they will close permanently. I love a Thornton's cafe, I love their chocolate and I love the fact that many of them are hand finished still (check out the Greg Wallace factory programme for confirmation of that). We don't have a sad thread so irritating is the nearest I can get.

It is, of course, more than irritating for another group of people who will be losing their jobs. The high street is going to get emptier and emptier unless something dramatic happens regarding both rent and rates.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, almost everything that is bad for me....I like. Beer....cheese....candy.....hmmmmm melted cheese on candy, cover with beer???? Right before golfing.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			We lost our local Thornton's but there is a Hotel Chocolat sprung up in the same town, which we consider an upgrade. 

Click to expand...

I've not been to one of those. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			How can they put 100% worn on an advisory yet still pass it? 

Click to expand...

Exactly what I thought but a pass was a pass and I never planned to go back to them to get the work done. Someone did say that they can be pretty well down but if the car stops properly when the pedal is pressed it'll pass the MOT


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 15, 2021)

Paying the dentist to do.a filling two weeks ago and having to go back today with toothache and him grinding out most off the new filling as it was too proud for the bite 😠


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've not been to one of those. I'll keep an eye out.
		
Click to expand...

If you can't find one then try John Lewis (assuming your nearest John Lewis is still open)...

They do online too


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Exactly what I thought but a pass was a pass and I never planned to go back to them to get the work done. Someone did say that they can be pretty well down but if the car stops properly when the pedal is pressed it'll pass the MOT
		
Click to expand...

As long as there is enough pad material and the discs are lipped they're fine, the fronts do most of the work anyway, but that just doesn't sound right.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2021)

So today I'm in a properly fed up frame of mind. Not like me at all and think the sense that normality is close but yet so far away. So to add salt to the wounds I have just hit my elbow really really hard on the corner of the cupboard. Air was blue and both dogs retreated to their beds and kep their heads down!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			As long as there is enough pad material and the discs are lipped they're fine, the fronts do most of the work anyway, but that just doesn't sound right.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I understood, and todays mechanic said the same as you regards the front brakes. In the past I employed  mechanics who worked on my cars (when out of warranty) but clearly drivers are being ripped off as there is no way to check the things these garages/mechanics erroneously report.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 15, 2021)

Actresses wanting to be known as actors but still having Best Actress category in the Oscars. Wish they would make their mind up


----------



## JamesR (Mar 15, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Lee Westwood.

"I hate to say it but age is catching up with me," said the 47-year-old.
"I didn't quite have my game - on Saturday I felt like my legs were just getting a bit tired and weak, [on Sunday] I didn't feel like I had my legs under me. I was hitting shots I don't usually hit.

Really? All you've got to do is walk. Walk and swish a club a few times, about 30 times actually. If this is tiring you out, which it shoudn't be at 47, you can come and have a go at my job, humping crates full of bottles of water and fizzy pop up 30 yard driveways....at 55.

All respect now gone.
		
Click to expand...

For a few weeks in a row tour pros play probably 5.5 to 6 rounds in 6 days, plus hours on the range warming up and warming down.


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2021)

Estate agents again!!!

So friday afternoon we phone an agent and arrange a viewing for Saturday lunch time. On our way to the viewing (having driven half an hour) we get a phone call to say that the vendor has accepted an offer and our viewing is cancelled. That in itself was frustrating enough, to be emailed the details for the property this morning with "heres one we think you would like" properly tipped me over the edge!


----------



## Dando (Mar 15, 2021)

I knew it wasn’t a scam


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 16, 2021)

Text message telling me I had to pay a fee or my "parcel" would be returned.  Yeah right.  If I had been born yesterday, I would not be eligible for my covid jab on Sunday.

https://royalmail-fee-helpservice.com
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/royal-mail-scam-fraud-text-message-b1815723.html


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Text message telling me I had to pay a fee or my "parcel" would be returned.  Yeah right.  If I had been born yesterday, I would not be eligible for my covid jab on Sunday.

https://royalmail-fee-helpservice.com
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/royal-mail-scam-fraud-text-message-b1815723.html

Click to expand...

Comes by Email also...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2021)

Kept awake half the night with a banging headache. Besieged by idiots getting things wrong at work today - just what I needed. 😣


----------



## drdel (Mar 16, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Actresses wanting to be known as actors but still having Best Actress category in the Oscars. Wish they would make their mind up
		
Click to expand...

Ah, are these the people who are paid to lie


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 16, 2021)

Proof readers ... I've been thumbing through a book about London... And, I am finding myself getting angrier each time it's wrong... eg... Describing a part of the old London docks and calling it Silverstone... Really ... Find myself shouting at the book SILVERTOWN!!!


----------



## RichA (Mar 16, 2021)

Shops in the capital city that still don't take contactless payment, 15 months into a global pandemic. The only physical currency I've owned in over a year is a pre-decimal half crown, in my golf bag as a ball marker.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2021)

RichA said:



			Shops in the capital city that still don't take contactless payment, 15 months into a global pandemic. The only physical currency I've owned in over a year is a pre-decimal half crown, in my golf bag as a ball marker.
		
Click to expand...

Card should be accepted anywhere. Especially now. However the fees from the banks are the worst. They should make it as cheap as possible to encourage it.. infact make it free then won't need to print as much cash


----------



## Rooter (Mar 16, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Took my car to have rear discs and pads replaced after a recent MOT said that they were pretty bad but still an MOT pass. On the advisory it said 100% worn which I didn't think was right given it passed and so went to a different garage to get the job done. When I picked the car up the the mechanic said they were wearing down but probably would have lasted through next years MOT before it being essential, also, how did they come to their conclusion given they dont take the wheels off for an MOT

I hope they ask for a review rating!
		
Click to expand...

Want a worn disc? My father in law rang me, asked me to look at his car as the brakes were making a noise. I had never seen anything like it in my life, I promise this is 100% genuine.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Want a worn disc? My father in law rang me, asked me to look at his car as the brakes were making a noise. I had never seen anything like it in my life, I promise this is 100% genuine.


View attachment 35637

Click to expand...


Should just scrape through the MOT - scrape being the operative word 😖


----------



## sunshine (Mar 16, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			More than randomly irritated that I am not fifty years younger...
They've been featuring a new[ish] BMX track, in nearby Kenton, on the telly today...
And, boy does it look FUN!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing. Wish that was there when I was a kid!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Want a worn disc? My father in law rang me, asked me to look at his car as the brakes were making a noise. I had never seen anything like it in my life, I promise this is 100% genuine.


View attachment 35637

Click to expand...

Its a frisbee, albeit with sharp bits


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 16, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Exactly what I thought but a pass was a pass and I never planned to go back to them to get the work done. Someone did say that they can be pretty well down but if the car stops properly when the pedal is pressed it'll pass the MOT
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the mechanical brake test is done on rollers [ rolling road ] if the readings are within the parameters it's a pass. 
The visual inspection shows the wear and tear, but the pads could last for months depending on how you driving is


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Want a worn disc? My father in law rang me, asked me to look at his car as the brakes were making a noise. I had never seen anything like it in my life, I promise this is 100% genuine.


View attachment 35637

Click to expand...

Hasn't that just improved the ventilation?

I have had mine quite heavily skimmed, and was worried last year if they would have enough metal on to pass the MOT. They did. I am now no longer worried, they should be fine for decades.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 16, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm sure the mechanical brake test is done on rollers [ rolling road ] if the readings are within the parameters it's a pass.
The visual inspection shows the wear and tear, but the pads could last for months depending on how you driving is 

Click to expand...

I agree about the roller test and it either passes or not. The MOT guys apparently dont take off the wheels and don't check the discs or pads as far as I understand


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2021)

Misleading thread titles, verging on clickbait some


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			Misleading thread titles, verging on clickbait some 

Click to expand...

Is that aimed at me?


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Is that aimed at me?
		
Click to expand...


one of many.....


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 16, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I agree about the roller test and it either passes or not. The MOT guys apparently dont take off the wheels and don't check the discs or pads as far as I understand
		
Click to expand...

Whoosh, how's your driving  as bad as your putting


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			one of many.....
		
Click to expand...

Then show how, or report the threads.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 16, 2021)

My sore back, I fear I may have to give the golf up.


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Then show how, or report the threads.
		
Click to expand...

what? its my irritation, in the irritations thread, which are not supposed to be challenged. You want me to show you how it irritates me?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			My sore back, I fear I may have to give the golf up.

Click to expand...

That would be very irritating. Is it making it worse or just too painful to enjoy? Can you learn to swing more just armsy and get a gizmo to pick the ball out of the hole?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			That would be very irritating. Is it making it worse or just too painful to enjoy? Can you learn to swing more just armsy and get a gizmo to pick the ball out of the hole?
		
Click to expand...

Or just get one of these!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 16, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			That would be very irritating. Is it making it worse or just too painful to enjoy? Can you learn to swing more just armsy and get a gizmo to pick the ball out of the hole?
		
Click to expand...

Yes painful after just a few holes now and I already use a ball retriever.
 I've had lower back problems for years, MRI showed wear and tear in my spine. Probably made worse by me not having a good swing technic and swinging too hard trying to get more distance in these cold wet conditions. 
Carrying my clubs hasn't helped and my prescribed pain killers don't seem to work anymore.
I've tried Physios, Chiropractors, Osteopaths, even an Osteomyologist, no joy.
Roll on the summertime


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Or just get one of these!






Click to expand...

Do you think anyone would notice


----------



## chrisd (Mar 16, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Whoosh, how's your driving  as bad as your putting 

Click to expand...

Worse !


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2021)

Some parcel company's  tracking systems....why do they even bother?
Had a parcel coming via UPS.
Email yesterday provided a tracking number and an estimated delivery date of tomorrow (supposed to be next day)
I looked at the tracking this morning and it said the parcel was in the system, at some depot the other side of London, delivery Thursday....
Guess whats just been delivered...
Great that its got here but the tracking is just a waste of time..
I've now had 2 emails within 30 seconds of each other informing me that ..
A. My parcel will be delivered Thursday 
B. My parcel has been delivered...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Some parcel company's  tracking systems....why do they even bother?
Had a parcel coming via UPS.
Email yesterday provided a tracking number and an estimated delivery date of tomorrow (supposed to be next day)
I looked at the tracking this morning and it said the parcel was in the system, at some depot the other side of London, delivery Thursday....
Guess whats just been delivered...
Great that its got here but the tracking is just a waste of time..
I've now had 2 emails within 30 seconds of each other informing me that ..
A. My parcel will be delivered Thursday
B. My parcel has been delivered...
		
Click to expand...

That's a real bugbear of mine. DPD tracking is usually excellent, while Royal Mail's is practically non-existent. You log into that and it might as well say "you don't have your parcel yet". I think even Hermes tracking is better than RM.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 17, 2021)

Midges about whilst out on our lockdown stroll...


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 17, 2021)

How often “moving forward” is said during a departmental meeting.


----------



## RichA (Mar 17, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			How often “moving forward” is said during a departmental meeting.
		
Click to expand...

"... and I don't want any pushback!"


----------



## bobmac (Mar 17, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			How often “moving forward” is said during a departmental meeting.
		
Click to expand...

Because using American words and phrases is cool and trendy and makes you look clever.



RichA said:



			"... and I don't want any pushback!"
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget the 'heavy lifting'


----------



## NearHull (Mar 17, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Because using American words and phrases is cool and trendy and makes you look clever.



Don't forget the 'heavy lifting'
		
Click to expand...

Oh happy memories of playing bulls**t bingo.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 17, 2021)

At one of my last places of work we conducted team meetings at the "world famous" Bridge Cafe... The same greasy spoon used by The Apprentice... As nearly all of us that attended were fairly long of tooth and 'victims' of the corporate world... It was a breath of fresh air the honesty on show... Those last few years, of work, were amongst my happiest working days and probably what stalled my retirement...


----------



## drdel (Mar 17, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Oh happy memories of playing bulls**t bingo.
		
Click to expand...

While picking low hanging fruit, and thinking outside the box with 'T' shaped team players who give 110% and go the extra mile to push us through... etc etc.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Some parcel company's  tracking systems....why do they even bother?
Had a parcel coming via UPS.
Email yesterday provided a tracking number and an estimated delivery date of tomorrow (supposed to be next day)
I looked at the tracking this morning and it said the parcel was in the system, at some depot the other side of London, delivery Thursday....
Guess whats just been delivered...
Great that its got here but the tracking is just a waste of time..
I've now had 2 emails within 30 seconds of each other informing me that ..
A. My parcel will be delivered Thursday
B. My parcel has been delivered...
		
Click to expand...

We've got 4 orders held somewhere in UPS awaiting duty to be paid.  We want to pay it, we're trying to pay it, but getting through to anyone in UPS in the first instance is a nightmare, long hold times on the phone, and then finding someone who can actually help and take the payment. 
And all the time we have our customers chasing us for the goods.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2021)

Not really too irritating as it is what it is, but currently having fun scheduling meetings for a team that spans Colorado to Manila via UK, Poland and India


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not really too irritating as it is what it is, but currently having fun scheduling meetings for a team that spans Colorado to Manila via UK, Poland and India 

Click to expand...

I feel the pain. Current "team" spans Vancouver to Sydney. With UK, Poland, India, HK, Shanghai thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 17, 2021)

My company recently decided to change our PDF software from Adobe to Nitro. Having installed Nitro and set is default, my laptop keeps automatically switching the default back to Adobe every day. I've had to call IT to uninstall Adobe to stop this from happening - now it keeps switching the default to Microsoft Edge (??) instead. Useless. They are always changing our software or systems to something that's worse or causes problems but it saves them money so they don't care. They still expect the same work to be done of course.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 17, 2021)

Nitro is rubbish anyway.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2021)

Estate agents again lol

So for 2 days youve been unable to get hold of the vendor to arrange a viewing yet magically youve now shown someone round and accepted an offer on the property 

Properly pulling my hair out!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 17, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Nitro is rubbish anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I have no doubt - as I say, every time they change software the new one is always turd. Saves them money though so they're not bothered.


----------



## Slime (Mar 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*Not really too irritating* as it is what it is, but *currently having fun *scheduling meetings for a team that spans Colorado to Manila via UK, Poland and India 

Click to expand...

Wrong thread?


----------



## cliveb (Mar 17, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Oh happy memories of playing bulls**t bingo.
		
Click to expand...

One of the most common is, of course, "there's no I in team".

To which the appropriate response is "no, but there's a U in ****"
(Apologies if that contravenes one of the forum rules)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 18, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Oh happy memories of playing bulls**t bingo.
		
Click to expand...

Years ago I was at a big work event in Vegas.  Final afternoon, 8,000 of us in for the last event.  And a group of us start a bet on how many times the Chairman of the company would say "great" in his speech in his twangy American accent.   $10 bills all over the floor, around 20 people in on it.  After an hour, he winds up and the count is at 19.  Guy who has 20 yells out "MORE..." at the top of his voice and the Chairman then carries on for another five minutes.   Says "great" twice more so the bloke who had 21 takes the pot.  We were all helpless laughing and have no idea to this day what the entire speech was about - all we were doing was counting.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2021)

My work laptop is at least 5 yrs old and when I leave I’m having to give it back and they will most likely scrap it.  And I could make good use of it as I don’t have a laptop of my own...I’ll ask...but I fear a big no.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			Wrong thread?
		
Click to expand...

I wish ... however don’t have to put up with it for much longer...and that is most definitely another thread...👍


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 18, 2021)

My inability to be able to book a covid jab


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My inability to be able to book a covid jab 

Click to expand...

Call the help line?


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 18, 2021)

I’m suddenly in need of an accountant.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 18, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Call the help line?
		
Click to expand...

Is that the 111 number?
I'm going to have to as the website is a joke at the minute, I must have had a time slot selected over 100 times but when you click to confirm it says it is no longer available


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Is that the 111 number?
I'm going to have to as the website is a joke at the minute, I must have had a time slot selected over 100 times but when you click to confirm it says it is no longer available 

Click to expand...

No 119 I believe is the number


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 18, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			How often “moving forward” is said during a departmental meeting.
		
Click to expand...

In my day it was 'at the end of the day'
It got so bad that I imposed a £1 charity fine for anyone using it.

Got to agree with you on 'moving forward'.
I find myself shouting 'moving forward' at the radio or television every time someone says it.
I think that now irritates my wife.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2021)

The modern malaise of copying every man and his dog into an email for absolutely no good reason at all.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2021)

I don't think I've ever said this before but I really want to cut the grass - it's not been cut since before winter, starting to look like a jungle plus I want to get my practise net out before hitting the course. But it must have rained every day for at least a week now. Thought it was going to be ok today, but no, more rain.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			No 119 I believe is the number
		
Click to expand...

Tried that, useless.

Now I know what it feels like to be a member of a club with 1200 memebers all trying to get a booking on a Saturday morning.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 18, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My work laptop is at least 5 yrs old and when I leave I’m having to give it back and they will most likely scrap it.  And I could make good use of it as I don’t have a laptop of my own...I’ll ask...but I fear a big no.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I intend to do but as it is a large corporation I also think the answer will be no.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tried that, useless.

Now I know what it feels like to be a member of a club with 1200 memebers all trying to get a booking on a Saturday morning.
		
Click to expand...

I believe they are mainly just to book for people who can't book online 

After yest announment it prob needs to catch up that you can get first jab and those under 50 can't


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			People should learn how to think before posting moronic comments on a forum...

Click to expand...

See post below the one you posted ripping at me. Come on. This wasn't a pop at you.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Is your humping ability the same as it was 25 years back?
Can you still manage a full shift with OT at the same pace?
		
Click to expand...

No....but I'm not just swishing a golf club and strolling in the sunshine. I can do that EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK !!!!! NO PROBLEM !!!!!!


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			No....but I'm not just swishing a golf club and strolling in the sunshine. I can do that *EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK !!!!! NO PROBLEM !!!!!!*

Click to expand...

You're very shouty this morning.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've not been to one of those. I'll keep an eye out.
		
Click to expand...

Scary expensive. Very nice chocolate though.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			No....but I'm not just swishing a golf club and strolling in the sunshine. I can do that EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK !!!!! NO PROBLEM !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


There's the thing... No professional is "JUST" swishing...


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2021)

JamesR said:



			For a few weeks in a row tour pros play probably 5.5 to 6 rounds in 6 days, plus hours on the range warming up and warming down.
		
Click to expand...

OMG. Do they? Oh well then. Poor little lambs. I put my back out yesterday lugging pop up to fat peoples doors. I'm now sat at home trying to rest it with my leg fizzy away, on my laptop, reading peoples comments supporting poor hard done to GOLFERS!!!! Golfers!!! Good grief. 
And you can put that in as an irritation! A big one!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2021)

Traminator said:



			What do you mean by "useless"?

What did they say?
		
Click to expand...

Ring this number if you can not get an appointment. I did, they couldn't give me one.

The person was very polite, I was very polite back, all was good. It is just very frustrating.

I am well aware that lots of people are trying to book but it doesn't make the process any better to go through.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			You're very shouty this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Bad back. With only 11 days to get it back to normal.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			OMG. Do they? Oh well then. Poor little lambs. I put my back out yesterday lugging pop up to fat peoples doors. I'm now sat at home trying to rest it with my leg fizzy away, on my laptop, reading peoples comments supporting poor hard done to GOLFERS!!!! Golfers!!! Good grief.
And you can put that in as an irritation! A big one!
		
Click to expand...

You really are dense aren't you?


----------



## JamesR (Mar 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			OMG. Do they? Oh well then. Poor little lambs. I put my back out yesterday lugging pop up to fat peoples doors. I'm now sat at home trying to rest it with my leg fizzy away, on my laptop, reading peoples comments supporting poor hard done to GOLFERS!!!! Golfers!!! Good grief.
And you can put that in as an irritation! A big one!
		
Click to expand...

You’ve got a bad back?
Oh you poor dear, you must be the only one, I’ve never heard anyone else go on about it ad nauseum!

Why not strengthen it, stretch, and keep it loose?
That’s what I did, and I don’t whine about it on here as a result 👍


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			See post below the one you posted ripping at me. Come on. This wasn't a pop at you.
		
Click to expand...

How do you work that out?
You're implying that Instructors teach people to drive like idiots....why wouldn't I get annoyed at moronic comments like that?
If I taught people to drive like that, not only would I lose my teaching licence, they wouldn't pass their tests and wouldn't be out on the road in the first place.
A little thought could have lead you to just complain about the bad driving,  which I'd have no problem with.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			How do you work that out?
You're implying that Instructors teach people to drive like idiots....why wouldn't I get annoyed at moronic comments like that?
If I taught people to drive like that, not only would I lose my teaching licence, they wouldn't pass their tests and wouldn't be out on the road in the first place.
A little thought could have lead you to just complain about the bad driving,  which I'd have no problem with.
		
Click to expand...

I get the impressive that CF complains about anyone who's job he can't get lol


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 18, 2021)

People who stop/park on double yelliw lines (especially near corners). But they switch on their hazards. So that's alright then.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 18, 2021)

O


backwoodsman said:



			People who stop/park on double yelliw lines (especially near corners). But they switch on their hazards. So that's alright then. 

Click to expand...

Or the idiots who when they park up in a line of cars on a yellow leaving their hazards on as if they think it’s going to nullify the parking ticket they might get, and at the same time everyone passing it thinks they are trying to pull out and some other idiot who wants that space themselves stop and wait for them to go killing the traffic flow altogether


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			People who stop/park on double yelliw lines (especially near corners). But they switch on their hazards. So that's alright then. 

Click to expand...

Or people who drive really dangerously then just put the lights on as if to say oh it's fine I've said sorry now .. knowing full well they do it again to the next car


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 18, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The modern malaise of copying every man and his dog into an email for absolutely no good reason at all.
		
Click to expand...

Or a variation, someone is leaving a company so they send out a standard email to tell everyone and thank them for services rendered. They send it to everyone in there address book. No problem, you don’t want to lose good contacts...But why do so many people then reply to all when they wish them well and good luck at their new job?? Had over 50 emails last week all just saying “good luck Martin”! 🤬🤬


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Or a variation, someone is leaving a company so they send out a standard email to tell everyone and thank them for services rendered. They send it to everyone in there address book. No problem, you don’t want to lose good contacts...But why do so many people then reply to all when they wish them well and good luck at their new job?? Had over 50 emails last week all just saying “good luck Martin”! 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Reply All


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2021)

Dr Hilary Jones. Throughout the year of this pandemic, if there is a worst case scenario in any given situation, he is the one bleating on about that being the inevitable outcome.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Or a variation, someone is leaving a company so they send out a standard email to tell everyone and thank them for services rendered. They send it to everyone in there address book. No problem, you don’t want to lose good contacts...But why do so many people then reply to all when they wish them well and good luck at their new job?? Had over 50 emails last week all just saying “good luck Martin”! 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Our CEO sent an email saying on company announcements etc, do NOT reply all. The odd person gets a roasting when they congrats someone for a promotion or something, And they have removed the ability for unapproved people to send to all too. We are quite savvy on emails here, but still have tons!!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 18, 2021)

Or when you get people replying "take me off this mailing list" and copy everyone on the original mail in the process.   Utter morons.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Or a variation, someone is leaving a company so they send out a standard email to tell everyone and thank them for services rendered. They send it to everyone in there address book. No problem, you don’t want to lose good contacts...But why do so many people then reply to all when they wish them well and good luck at their new job?? Had over 50 emails last week all just saying “good luck Martin”! 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I must have missed that one. Good luck Martin 👍😁


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2021)

Ticketmaster

Bought tickets for the Banksy exhibition in London. They postponed it and then re issued new tickets for a date we cant go. Emailed them and no reply, cant find a phone number that works - getting really peed off!


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2021)

Having to wait for a rental agent to fix problems in the house rather than getting them done myself (not to mention there being more problems than there should be, tripping electrics added to a leaking border this morning  )


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Ticketmaster

Bought tickets for the Banksy exhibition in London. They postponed it and then re issued new tickets for a date we cant go. Emailed them and no reply, cant find a phone number that works - getting really peed off!
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were going to say that when they arrived they'd been shredded.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 18, 2021)

OK, let me try writing this without infraction.

I've been spending a lot of time on the cycle trainer in the last few weeks and I've developed a serious chafe in delicate areas. My vegetables are on fire and they are very sore.

With my options for relief being limited, I placed an order on Monday for three different anti-chafing creams to oil my vegetables in the hope that one of them would bring me any comfort. I then paid full whack for express delivery and I only got through a patchy night's sleep by reminding myself how well oiled and soothed my vegetables would be by lunchtime later in the day.

This should have been the end of the story. BUT! OF COURSE IT WASN'T!

BECAUSE OF HUFFING HOPELESS HERMES it's now Thursday, my vegetables remain red raw and I still don't have any soothing vegetable oil to baste them in. 

I am very irritated.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			OK, let me try writing this without infraction.

I've been spending a lot of time on the cycle trainer in the last few weeks and I've developed a serious chafe in delicate areas. My vegetables are on fire and they are very sore.

With my options for relief being limited, I placed an order on Monday for three different anti-chafing creams to oil my vegetables in the hope that one of them would bring me any comfort. I then paid full whack for express delivery and I only got through a patchy night's sleep by reminding myself how well oiled and soothed my vegetables would be by lunchtime later in the day.

This should have been the end of the story. BUT! OF COURSE IT WASN'T!

BECAUSE OF HUFFING HOPELESS HERMES it's now Thursday, my vegetables remain red raw and I still don't have any soothing vegetable oil to baste them in. 

I am very irritated.
		
Click to expand...

Sympathy but this has to be up for post of the year..


----------



## RichA (Mar 18, 2021)

Have you tried Deep Heat? Supposed to be very good for aches and pains.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2021)

Garden furniture is shifting from the stores like s off a s.  As soon as it's in - it's gone.  We managed to order a table today - the last they have and they have no idea when more will come in.  Plus Ikea not yet able to make the garden furniture we want available on-line or in-store - as they just don't have it (yet - hopefully - and we can't reserve)

And resupply is very slow and very expensive as most comes from China and SE Asia and shipping costs from that part of the world have gone through the roof - up 4-5 times normal cost due to the system being blocked with vast numbers of containers (and ships?) stuck in Europe and the US.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 18, 2021)

RichA said:



			Have you tried Deep Heat? Supposed to be very good for aches and pains.
		
Click to expand...

I am not putting Deep Heat anywhere near my meat, vegetables or chocolate dessert.


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			OK, let me try writing this without infraction.

I've been spending a lot of time on the cycle trainer in the last few weeks and I've developed a serious chafe in delicate areas. My vegetables are on fire and they are very sore.

With my options for relief being limited, I placed an order on Monday for three different anti-chafing creams to oil my vegetables in the hope that one of them would bring me any comfort. I then paid full whack for express delivery and I only got through a patchy night's sleep by reminding myself how well oiled and soothed my vegetables would be by lunchtime later in the day.

This should have been the end of the story. BUT! OF COURSE IT WASN'T!

BECAUSE OF HUFFING HOPELESS HERMES it's now Thursday, my vegetables remain red raw and I still don't have any soothing vegetable oil to baste them in. 

I am very irritated.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely an irritation, not sure its random though


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2021)

WOW......just.....WOW. 

Just because I say something that others don't agree with. WOW. 

If I don't suggest driving instructors are possibly to blame, then it's the other suggestion put forward by, I forget who, that 90% of the public are morons. So should I have gone with that? 

And DENSE? That is totally uncalled for.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 18, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			E-mails requesting feedback on a service or product.   I've had enough of them!!!  


"We delivered a parcel, how was the service"
"You ordered a paint brush from us, how did you find it?"
"You took a dump in our toilets, was it clean enough?"

They can all just sod off....      yes this one has really wound me up over the last few days with multiple purchases and deliveries.
		
Click to expand...

When some muppet white van cuts you up and there's a sign on the back asking "how's my driving?" As if responding to that question is going to make any difference!


----------



## sunshine (Mar 18, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I should have actually added one to my irritation yesterday;

People who stop for roundabouts and not traffic. Does my nut in.
		
Click to expand...

My dad does this, automatically stops even when there are no cars  I think it's an age thing.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 18, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			drivers who sit in the outside lane doing 20mph less than the speed limit, while the inside lane is empty for at least half a  mile.

was stuck behind one on the A1 yesterday. Must have been a good couple of minutes, was almost tempted to undertake him, which I know is wrong, but it was pretty irritating. He eventually noticed me and moved in thankfully.
		
Click to expand...

You would struggle driving in the south east. On the M25 for example, the outside lane is for steady driving and the inside lane is for overtaking!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			WOW......just.....WOW.

Just because I say something that others don't agree with. WOW.

If I don't suggest driving instructors are possibly to blame, then it's the other suggestion put forward by, I forget who, that 90% of the public are morons. So should I have gone with that?.
		
Click to expand...

Would have been more accurate than your first statement which,  if you'd thought about it for 5 seconds you'd have realised, is totally inaccurate


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			OK, let me try writing this without infraction.

I've been spending a lot of time on the cycle trainer in the last few weeks and I've developed a serious chafe in delicate areas. My vegetables are on fire and they are very sore.

With my options for relief being limited, I placed an order on Monday for three different anti-chafing creams to oil my vegetables in the hope that one of them would bring me any comfort. I then paid full whack for express delivery and I only got through a patchy night's sleep by reminding myself how well oiled and soothed my vegetables would be by lunchtime later in the day.

This should have been the end of the story. BUT! OF COURSE IT WASN'T!

BECAUSE OF HUFFING HOPELESS HERMES it's now Thursday, my vegetables remain red raw and I still don't have any soothing vegetable oil to baste them in. 

I am very irritated.
		
Click to expand...

Tried Veet hair removal cream?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 18, 2021)

sunshine said:



			You would struggle driving in the south east. On the M25 for example, the outside lane is for steady driving and the inside lane is for overtaking!
		
Click to expand...

I’m from the midlands and it’s highly noticeable that the further south you go the worse the driving! 
You do appear to to be unhindered in the inside and second lanes.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 18, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			OK, let me try writing this without infraction.

I've been spending a lot of time on the cycle trainer in the last few weeks and I've developed a serious chafe in delicate areas. My vegetables are on fire and they are very sore.

With my options for relief being limited, I placed an order on Monday for three different anti-chafing creams to oil my vegetables in the hope that one of them would bring me any comfort. I then paid full whack for express delivery and I only got through a patchy night's sleep by reminding myself how well oiled and soothed my vegetables would be by lunchtime later in the day.

This should have been the end of the story. BUT! OF COURSE IT WASN'T!

BECAUSE OF HUFFING HOPELESS HERMES it's now Thursday, my vegetables remain red raw and I still don't have any soothing vegetable oil to baste them in. 

I am very irritated.
		
Click to expand...

That's kind of funny - sorry. I'm told vegetables like Udderly Smooth Chamois Cream!


----------



## Pants (Mar 18, 2021)

GAC is the stuff you need


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			Tried Veet hair removal cream?  

Click to expand...

The Amazon review is hilarious!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2021)

Sounds like you need Page 88 from the latest magazine.......


----------



## drdel (Mar 18, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Ticketmaster

Bought tickets for the Banksy exhibition in London. They postponed it and then re issued new tickets for a date we cant go. Emailed them and no reply, cant find a phone number that works - getting really peed off!
		
Click to expand...

Use a charge back via your credit card.


----------



## Beedee (Mar 18, 2021)

Had a pneumonia vaccine first thing this morning.  Virtually no reaction to the flu vaccine in the autumn.  Virtually no reaction to the covid vaccine a few weeks ago.  However ... arm really hurting now and feeling a bit spaced at the moment.  Oh well I guess that's vaccines for you.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2021)

drdel said:



			Use a charge back via your credit card.
		
Click to expand...

Will do if necessary but would rather just change the date 👍


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 18, 2021)

RWC 2023 ticketing farce


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 18, 2021)

My plan of hitting the driving range most lunchtimes being scuppered by employing a new member of staff who will start of the 12th April.


----------



## NearHull (Mar 18, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Had a pneumonia vaccine first thing this morning.  Virtually no reaction to the flu vaccine in the autumn.  Virtually no reaction to the covid vaccine a few weeks ago.  However ... arm really hurting now and feeling a bit spaced at the moment.  Oh well I guess that's vaccines for you.
		
Click to expand...

I was offered, and accepted, a pneumonia vaccine whilst I was at the doctors for a annual blood test.  I was 66 yrs old.   When I told my wife , who was 63, she was keen to get one but as she was under 65, it wasn’t available through the NHS; Boots wanted £70 to give the injection.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			drivers who sit in the outside lane doing 20mph less than the speed limit, while the inside lane is empty for at least half a  mile.

was stuck behind one on the A1 yesterday. Must have been a good couple of minutes, was almost tempted to undertake him, which I know is wrong, but it was pretty irritating. He eventually noticed me and moved in thankfully.
		
Click to expand...

How about lorries ignoring the "no lorries in the outside lane" signs on the hilly stretches of the A1 going towards Durham/Sedgefield?
I've never really seen it done before in the 16 years I've been working out on the road, maybe the odd lorry a couple of times a year but very rarely. Now it's a daily occurrence, every day last week and this week there has been lorry drivers who have totally disregarded the signs. I'm not sure if they just got used to the quiet roads during the first lockdown and subsequent months, now they just want to get where they are going asap and sod everyone else and the laws of the road.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2021)

Not sure where to post this... My fridge part arrived from Australia!! yay!!

Turns out, the problem is not that part, and the 85 quid call out, the 200 quid already spent on parts that didn't fix the issue and now the $200AUS part... Turns out I just fixed it for free. there was a broken wire giving a false signal, so with living with a minor change, I have fixed the damn fridge for ZERO!!

Checked every switch and cable etc, apart from the one that runs from the milk access hatch door on the front. Absolutely kicking myself I didn't click! But then again, either did the appliance engineer, nor did my electrical engineer brother....


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 19, 2021)

At least you have a spare part for when that bit does go wrong!!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2021)

Starting to look like events with larger crowds may require a vaccine passport to attend. Could include the FA Cup Final, matches in the Euros etc. Not sure how that will pan out as, if there is a month delay, those under 50 are not going to see jab one until May at the earliest and Jab 2 not until August or after. Looks like the over 50s may get a number of events to themselves this year.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Not sure where to post this... My fridge part arrived from Australia!! yay!!

Turns out, the problem is not that part, and the 85 quid call out, the 200 quid already spent on parts that didn't fix the issue and now the $200AUS part... Turns out I just fixed it for free. there was a broken wire giving a false signal, so with living with a minor change, I have fixed the damn fridge for ZERO!!

Checked every switch and cable etc, apart from the one that runs from the milk access hatch door on the front. Absolutely kicking myself I didn't click! But then again, either did the appliance engineer, nor did my electrical engineer brother....
		
Click to expand...

Is the milk access hatch door, not just the big door labelled 'fridge'?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Starting to look like events with larger crowds may require a vaccine passport to attend. Could include the FA Cup Final, matches in the Euros etc. Not sure how that will pan out as, if there is a month delay, those under 50 are not going to see jab one until May at the earliest and Jab 2 not until August or after. Looks like the over 50s may get a number of events to themselves this year.
		
Click to expand...

If a 1 jab passport then I'd suspect would be ok, but 2 jabs would be so harsh . Would make the country even more divided tbh


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Starting to look like events with larger crowds may require a vaccine passport to attend. Could include the FA Cup Final, matches in the Euros etc. Not sure how that will pan out as, if there is a month delay, those under 50 are not going to see jab one until May at the earliest and Jab 2 not until August or after. Looks like the over 50s may get a number of events to themselves this year.
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			If a 1 jab passport then I'd suspect would be ok, but 2 jabs would be so harsh . Would make the country even more divided tbh
		
Click to expand...


My whole generation would riot. It is simply not fair to introduce something like this until the whole country has had the opportunity to have BOTH vaccines.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			My whole generation would riot. It is simply not fair to introduce something like this until the whole country has had the opportunity to have BOTH vaccines.
		
Click to expand...

No they wouldn’t! A lot are already ignoring the advice and doing what they want anyway.

The majority of your generation will have no interest in going to the games. They’ll prefer being in the pub watching it if thry have any interest at all.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2021)

Some getting irritated over BBC presenters comment about a flag...oh for goodness sake - let’s get angry (see also thread - why are we so angry)


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 19, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			No they wouldn’t! A lot are already ignoring the advice and doing what they want anyway.

The majority of your generation will have no interest in going to the games. They’ll prefer being in the pub watching it if thry have any interest at all.
		
Click to expand...

Proud to say Im not one of those ignoring them. 

I dont mean just going to games - I mean in installing a passport system for larger events in general. 

If you let the 50+ generation out before the 25+, you'll have a riot.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Proud to say Im not one of those ignoring them.

I dont mean just going to games - I mean in installing a passport system for larger events in general.

If you let the 50+ generation out before the 25+, you'll have a riot.
		
Click to expand...

No you won’t have a riot, you’ll just have them ignoring the advice!

Will you be taking part in said riots?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Proud to say Im not one of those ignoring them.

I dont mean just going to games - I mean in installing a passport system for larger events in general.

If you let the 50+ generation out before the 25+, you'll have a riot.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are over estimating people. We are British. Some will tut, some will roll their eyes. Then they will get on with their lives.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 19, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			No you won’t have a riot, you’ll just have them ignoring the advice!

Will you be taking part in said riots?
		
Click to expand...

Of course not. Im far too civilised - ill be on the golf course. 



Lord Tyrion said:



			I think you are over estimating people. We are British. Some will tut, some will roll their eyes. Then they will get on with their lives.
		
Click to expand...

And some will rip a statue out the ground and throw it into the sea..... 

Are we forgetting the protests of the last year? I dont think itll be TV's through shop windows, but theres no way a younger generation lies down and accepts 50+ being allowed a liberty that we are not. Its not as serious a matter as the BLM movement - not one bit - but that wont stop them from trying.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2021)

🤦‍♂️

We really do need to get out and play some golf to remove people’s anger and desire to leap onto people’s comments in such a rude and aggressive way 

I will be amazed if they start bringing in levels of “Covid passport” control before everyone has the chance to get a vaccine. Those currently not being offered where the people in the very low risk category and they were told despite being very low risk that it takes everyone to stick together during the lockdown to help the NHS and the vunerable- if they are now discriminated against through no fault of their own then the government will lose a great deal of backing from that demographic


----------



## DanFST (Mar 19, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			No they wouldn’t! A lot are already ignoring the advice and doing what they want anyway.

The majority of your generation will have no interest in going to the games. They’ll prefer being in the pub watching it if thry have any interest at all.
		
Click to expand...

I'm fed up of the stereotyping, with no data to back it up. 

Ahh yes it's just the young breaking the rules. The older people still dying must have just got it off the bags of their home delivery. I also must have missed the memo when I had my West ham Season ticket from 17-25, should have been in the pub with the majority of my peers.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			🤦‍♂️

We really do need to get out and play some golf to remove people’s anger and desire to leap onto people’s comments in such a rude and aggressive way

I will be amazed if they start bringing in levels of “Covid passport” control before everyone has the chance to get a vaccine. Those currently not being offered where the people in the very low risk category and they were told despite being very low risk that it takes everyone to stick together during the lockdown to help the NHS and the vunerable- if they are now discriminated against through no fault of their own then the government will lose a great deal of backing from that demographic
		
Click to expand...

Seems like the idea is at least being discussed. From the BBC Website

The government is considering using so-called vaccine passports as way to enable large numbers of fans to attend sporting events this summer.
Culture Secretary Oliver Dowden said his department was "linking in" to a government review into Covid certification and "may pilot those for some events".
He added: "It's a potential way of mitigating the risks around getting large numbers of fans back into stadiums."
Amid hopes the postponed Euro 2020 semi-finals and final could be hosted at Wembley in July, Dowden said the government was conducting a "range of pilots as to how we do that safely" which included the FA Cup final at Wembley stadium


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I'm fed up of the stereotyping, with no data to back it up.

Ahh yes it's just the young breaking the rules. The older people still dying must have just got it off the bags of their home delivery. I also must have missed the memo when I had my West ham Season ticket from 17-25, should have been in the pub with the majority of my peers.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at the “party” in Liverpool this week, hundreds of University Students celebrating St Patricks day and as for stereotyping, wasn’t I responding to someone saying “my generation”?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Seems like the idea is at least being discussed. From the BBC Website

The government is considering using so-called vaccine passports as way to enable large numbers of fans to attend sporting events this summer.
Culture Secretary Oliver Dowden said his department was "linking in" to a government review into Covid certification and "may pilot those for some events".
He added: "It's a potential way of mitigating the risks around getting large numbers of fans back into stadiums."
Amid hopes the postponed Euro 2020 semi-finals and final could be hosted at Wembley in July, Dowden said the government was conducting a "range of pilots as to how we do that safely" which included the FA Cup final at Wembley stadium
		
Click to expand...

If they do go ahead with it then it’s going to be a huge own goal for them 

A good deal of people that would look to go  to these events wouldn’t be happy


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Is the milk access hatch door, not just the big door labelled 'fridge'?
		
Click to expand...

No. its a small door that opens allowing you access to a small shelf which can hold 2 x 4 pint milks, saves you having to open the whole fridge just for milk (prob most common reason for frequent fridge door opening!)


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 19, 2021)

As I understood it... IF there are to be spectators at the FA Cup Final it would be limited to 25% of capacity and drawn from the 'local' area of Wembley... Not sure that is strictly 'fair' either but the alternative was remain empty with 'canned' cheering... Which I suspect will happen rather than be subjected to full scale bickering on the twattersphere...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2021)

Rooter said:



			No. its a small door that opens allowing you access to a small shelf which can hold 2 x 4 pint milks, saves you having to open the whole fridge just for milk (prob most common reason for frequent fridge door opening!)
		
Click to expand...

Now that’s a whole new level of fridge 😂 

When will it be linked up to your Alexa mate 😁


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 19, 2021)

Rooter said:



			No. its a small door that opens allowing you access to a small shelf which can hold 2 x 4 pint milks, saves you having to open the whole fridge just for milk (prob most common reason for frequent fridge door opening!)
		
Click to expand...


Sounds far too sensible for the average bloke to contend with...
Suspect I'd still be opening the 'proper' door and calling out "where have you hidden the milk today?"...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			My whole generation would riot. It is simply not fair to introduce something like this until the whole country has had the opportunity to have BOTH vaccines.
		
Click to expand...

I must have missed school the day it was explained that life was fair; never has been, never will be.

Okay, let's let no-one go to anything until everyone has had two jabs.  Let's let a lot of leisure industry businesses go to the wall because although they could have been taking money that would have kept them going until everyone had received both jabs, they couldn't because those who had only received one jab (by default the younger generation) stamped their feet and screamed it's not fair.  Really?  

But let's see it through.  We're all banned until everyone is double jabbed.  At that point demand for everything far outstrips supply, prices go through the roof and sod those with the most disposable income, which would tend to be the older generation, stump up the cash & go anyway.  So the younger generation still lose out, and the old 'uni pay more for it.  A real win win.  

Let those that can go, go, and keep it ticking over until everyone can join in.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			As I understood it... IF there are to be spectators at the FA Cup Final it would be limited to 25% of capacity and drawn from the 'local' area of Wembley... Not sure that is strictly 'fair' either but the alternative was remain empty with '*canned' cheering*... Which I suspect will happen rather than be subjected to full scale bickering on the twattersphere...
		
Click to expand...

I'd actually take that over a bunch of locals, the majority of whom have no vested interest in either of the participants.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If they do go ahead with it then it’s going to be a huge own goal for them

A good deal of people that would look to go  to these events wouldn’t be happy
		
Click to expand...

Great pun.




Blue in Munich said:



			I must have missed school the day it was explained that life was fair; never has been, never will be.

Okay, let's let no-one go to anything until everyone has had two jabs.  Let's let a lot of leisure industry businesses go to the wall because although they could have been taking money that would have kept them going until everyone had received both jabs, they couldn't because those who had only received one jab (by default the younger generation) stamped their feet and screamed it's not fair.  Really?  

But let's see it through.  We're all banned until everyone is double jabbed.  At that point demand for everything far outstrips supply, prices go through the roof and sod those with the most disposable income, which would tend to be the older generation, stump up the cash & go anyway.  So the younger generation still lose out, and the old 'uni pay more for it.  A real win win.  

Let those that can go, go, and keep it ticking over until everyone can join in.
		
Click to expand...

A wiser person double jabbed is still more likely to take up a hospital bed due to covid than someone under 40 with no medical problems and no jabs.

By your logic, whats been the point of the last year?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2021)

Thread tidied, words had

Please if you can’t post in a constructive manner, then don’t post at all

Apologies to Thumper for the paraphrase


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 19, 2021)

opening a thread to see a mod say "thread tidied", a sure sign that I have missed out on some form of argument/entertainment.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2021)

Nothing to see here

Move along folks 👍🤭


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd actually take that over a bunch of locals, the majority of whom have no vested interest in either of the participants.
		
Click to expand...


Fit in well, with the often voiced accusations, that the majority of Cup Final attendees are there only for the "prawn sandwiches"...


----------



## sunshine (Mar 19, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			As I understood it... IF there are to be spectators at the FA Cup Final it would be limited to 25% of capacity and drawn from the 'local' area of Wembley... Not sure that is strictly 'fair' either but the alternative was remain empty with 'canned' cheering... Which I suspect will happen rather than be subjected to full scale bickering on the twattersphere...
		
Click to expand...

Local residents only... you can guarantee that most tickets will be up for sale on stubhub etc at extortionate prices.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Now that’s a whole new level of fridge 😂

When will it be linked up to your Alexa mate 😁
		
Click to expand...

Its an 8 year old fridge! But its an Australian model, long story. But it makes sense, its hot there. Why let a load of hot air in when you only want milk. 

I am eyeing up its replacement though which would be smart, can link to Alexa, also have cameras in so when in the shop you can look to see if you need milk etc! LOL


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Its an 8 year old fridge! But its an Australian model, long story. But it makes sense, its hot there. Why let a load of hot air in when you only want milk.

I am eyeing up its replacement though which would be smart, can link to Alexa, a*lso have cameras in so when in the shop you can look to see if you need milk etc*! LOL
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me thats a joke


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Local residents only... you can guarantee that most tickets will be up for sale on stubhub etc at extortionate prices.
		
Click to expand...


I am fairly certain it would be strictly monitored to ensure that wasn't the case...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Please tell me thats a joke
		
Click to expand...

Get with the times man!! https://ao.com/product/rf56m9540sr-...-fridge-freezer-stainless-steel-47882-27.aspx


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Fit in well, with the often voiced accusations, that the majority of Cup Final attendees are there only for the "prawn sandwiches"...
		
Click to expand...

Can’t speak for other clubs but the vast majority of those who get Cup Final tickets from the club are Season Ticket holders or members allocated on an attendance basis. 

What the FA do with their allocation is up to them.

Out of interest, have you been or is the knowledge second hand, so to speak?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can’t speak for other clubs but the vast majority of those who get Cup Final tickets from the club are Season Ticket holders or members allocated on an attendance basis.

What the FA do with their allocation is up to them.

Out of interest, have you been or is the knowledge second hand, so to speak?
		
Click to expand...


As I understood it... It was the FA's allocation that was being 'volunteered' out...
I read it in the local press... The local council [Brent] didn't want large numbers of visitors in one hit... It was also being spoken about locally as we are only 20mins away on the tube... Would it be deemed as being 'local' enough to qualify?  Can't see anything other than behind closed doors myself...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2021)

People who still leave voicemails. Just send me an email for God's sake, it's 2021.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 19, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Great pun.




A wiser person double jabbed is still more likely to take up a hospital bed due to covid than someone under 40 with no medical problems and no jabs.

By your logic, whats been the point of the last year?
		
Click to expand...


The sheer idiocy of his response says it all Dan! We locked down for them, but now they want to go out and meet on mass and us to stay in  Im good thanks! Ill come out when you do! 

Im not asking for us to go first, im saying all at the same time. Just like golf has opened for us all at the same time. As will pubs and everything else.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2021)

I made a sandwich earlier. While doing so, something in my rib cage went spang, and I am now in agony just breathing. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 19, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I made a sandwich earlier. While doing so, something in my rib cage went spang, and I am now in agony just breathing. This is just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Murph - that doesnt sound good mate!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Murph - that doesnt sound good mate!
		
Click to expand...

It's certainly not fun!


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 19, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Its an 8 year old fridge! But *its an Australian model, long story. But it makes sense, its hot there.* Why let a load of hot air in when you only want milk.

I am eyeing up its replacement though which would be smart, can link to Alexa, also have cameras in so when in the shop you can look to see if you need milk etc! LOL
		
Click to expand...

Surely the hatch is for VB Stubbies?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 19, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			As I understood it... IF there are to be spectators at the FA Cup Final it would be limited to 25% of capacity and drawn from the 'local' area of Wembley... Not sure that is strictly 'fair' either but the alternative was remain empty with 'canned' cheering... Which I suspect will happen rather than be it subjected to full scale bickering on the twattersphere...
		
Click to expand...

They should pick a neutral ground in the middle of the two clubs involved.
Some travelling yes but with only 25% capacity they could use a lower league ground to help them with their finances.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 19, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Get with the times man!! https://ao.com/product/rf56m9540sr-...-fridge-freezer-stainless-steel-47882-27.aspx

Click to expand...

Jeez - nearly £3000 for something that keeps the milk cold? I'm sometimes glad that I've let some technology pass me by.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 19, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I made a sandwich earlier. While doing so, something in my rib cage went spang, and I am now in agony just breathing. This is just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

How can you get injured making a sarnie? 
At least you didn’t lose a finger.
Sorry couldn’t resist.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I made a sandwich earlier. While doing so, something in my rib cage went spang, and I am now in agony just breathing. This is just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Look on the bright side...at least you didn't fall out of your attic...

Hope the painkillers kick in soon


----------



## sunshine (Mar 19, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			They should pick a neutral ground in the middle of the two clubs involved.
Some travelling yes but with only 25% capacity they could use a lower league ground to help them with their finances.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but 25% capacity of a lower league ground isn't very many people. 25% of Wembley is still a decent number to generate some atmosphere.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can’t speak for other clubs but *the vast majority of those who get Cup Final tickets from the club are Season Ticket holders *or members allocated on an attendance basis.

What the FA do with their allocation is up to them.

Out of interest, have you been or is the knowledge second hand, so to speak?
		
Click to expand...

But if each club gets an allocation of roughly 25,000 tickets, that still leaves 40,000 tickets for corporate hospitality / the "football family". That's a lot of prawn sandwiches.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 19, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			I am fairly certain it would be strictly monitored to ensure that wasn't the case...
		
Click to expand...

I am fairly certain that if Man U or any of the other big clubs are involved, tickets will be like gold dust and trading for well over a grand!


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2021)

The Cheltenham Festival.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 19, 2021)

Hermes. Still haven't turned up despite the alleged 14:00 to 16:00 delivery slot today.

Luckily I have sourced alternative oils for my vegetables.


----------



## RichA (Mar 19, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			They should pick a neutral ground in the middle of the two clubs involved.
Some travelling yes but with only 25% capacity they could use a lower league ground to help them with their finances.
		
Click to expand...

There are no neutral stadiums between Old Trafford and The Etihad.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 19, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			They should pick a neutral ground in the middle of the two clubs involved.
Some travelling yes but with only 25% capacity they could use a lower league ground to help them with their finances.
		
Click to expand...


As I understood it... It was something being mooted to give the match some "real life atmosphere"...
It's not about picking something "neutral in the middle" as that would almost certainly involve travel and 'mingling' by folk from different areas...
Using 'neutral locals' was being suggested/considered as a way of circumventing the need to travel/mingle...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I am fairly certain that if Man U or any of the other big clubs are involved, tickets will be like gold dust and trading for well over a grand!
		
Click to expand...


There's the thing... Folk looking for an angle is usually what kills 'out of the box thinking'...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			The sheer idiocy of his response says it all Dan! We locked down for them, but now they want to go out and meet on mass and us to stay in  Im good thanks! Ill come out when you do!

Im not asking for us to go first, im saying all at the same time. Just like golf has opened for us all at the same time. As will pubs and everything else.
		
Click to expand...

"We" are not asking to go out _en masse_; " are not asking to go out first; "we" are not asking for anything, particularly not for others to stay in whilst "we" are let out. "We" are being told that there are plans for a vaccine passport, and because of the way the vaccinations have been administered, it would happen to fall that the older generation got that first.  If you've got an issue with the fairness of it, maybe you need to address it to the Government, who are organising the vaccination programme.  The older generation didn't ask for that any more than they asked to be the ones most likely to be killed by it.  But it would be better if you didn't claim something that simply wasn't said.    

If you consider there is an issue with my response, perhaps it would be a better idea to explain what is wrong with it, rather than making insulting comments about me to another poster?   Perhaps you could explain what's so fundamentally wrong with the Silver Pound keeping stuff going when it can rather than watching it all go under whilst everyone waits for their second jab?


----------



## NearHull (Mar 19, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Hermes. Still haven't turned up despite the alleged 14:00 to 16:00 delivery slot today.

Luckily I have sourced alternative oils for my vegetables.
		
Click to expand...

They tried to deliver it to my house.  Wife has just got a message to say they tried to deliver it here but failed, all we have to do is click the link to track it down!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Great pun.




A wiser person double jabbed is still more likely to take up a hospital bed due to covid than someone under 40 with no medical problems and no jabs.

By your logic, whats been the point of the last year?
		
Click to expand...

The point of last year was to avoid the NHS being overwhelmed and causing a far greater death toll.

As regards your first comment, an older person doubled jabbed should have a vastly reduced chance of becoming seriously ill, and I believe has reduced ability to transmit the virus, so I'm not sure that your comment is correct.

Given what my family believes about this virus and age through personal circumstances I'll leave it there, but if you can find it in you to stop telling me how much safer the younger generation are, I'd be grateful.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 19, 2021)

RichA said:



			There are no neutral stadiums between Old Trafford and The Etihad.
		
Click to expand...

All Saints Park?


----------



## Dando (Mar 19, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			It's certainly not fun!
		
Click to expand...

It made me chuckle


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 19, 2021)

WhatsApp going down just as we’re organising our Warzone squad for the night.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			WhatsApp going down just as we’re organising our Warzone squad for the night.
		
Click to expand...

WhatsApp going down full stop!!

Trying to arrange childcare for next week


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			It made me chuckle
		
Click to expand...

Well, every cloud and that.


----------



## Dando (Mar 19, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Well, every cloud and that.
		
Click to expand...

At least you’re not left handed!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2021)

Could always be worse, you could be an Arsenal suppor......Oh, hang on a mo...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2021)

I have tried 6 pints of industrial strength cooking lager and a half bottle of red to numb the pain, if this continues I might have to try paracetamol.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 19, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			As I understood it... It was something being mooted to give the match some "real life atmosphere"...
It's not about picking something "neutral in the middle" as that would almost certainly involve travel and 'mingling' by folk from different areas...
Using 'neutral locals' was being suggested/considered as a way of circumventing the need to travel/mingle...
		
Click to expand...

Like the Liverpool and Rangers fans did what they were told.
If the FA think the fans won’t make the journey with tickets off the black market they are more incompetent than I thought they were.
At least if it was more local to them there would be less travelling.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 19, 2021)

RichA said:



			There are no neutral stadiums between Old Trafford and The Etihad.
		
Click to expand...

Burnley?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 19, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Like the Liverpool and Rangers fans did what they were told.
If the FA think the fans won’t make the journey with tickets off the black market they are more incompetent than I thought they were.
At least if it was more local to them there would be less travelling.
		
Click to expand...


There's the thing... Before the FA host anything at Wembley or any other venue for that matter... They have to run their intentions/practices in front of folk like the local authorities/police etc... If those folk they don't feel those intentions/practices are correct [safe] the event won't happen... The FA [I believe], in this instance, will have little say in any arrangements made for spectator attendance...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 19, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			There's the thing... Before the FA host anything at Wembley or any other venue for that matter... They have to run their intentions/practices in front of folk like the local authorities/police etc... If those folk they don't feel those intentions/practices are correct [safe] the event won't happen... The FA [I believe], in this instance, will have little say in any arrangements made for spectator attendance...
		
Click to expand...

That’s the Euros out as well then.?
I really can’t see them going ahead the way Europe are shaping with the vaccine.
Would they let fans travel or only local people.?
Glad it’s not me making these decisions, dammed if you do dammed if you don’t.!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 19, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			That’s the Euros out as well then.?
		
Click to expand...


Who knows... Can anyone really be sure where we will be beyond the next few weeks...


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 20, 2021)

Our press has a real issue with what it writes and prints, it’s anti woke editorial, singling out people of colour for nonsense harassment stories, spouting opinions that have no fact... when are we going to get away from this clap trap and drop the term “newspaper” for these rags? The Leveson stuff has had no effect, no government will back it they are all in the media mogul pockets .. and we the public are subjected to their bitter opinions. Now I have jokers to the left of me and clowns to right of me ....


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 20, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			WhatsApp going down just as we’re organising our Warzone squad for the night.
		
Click to expand...

Try using Signal.
It's like WhatsApp but without the Facebook ownership.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			Try using Signal.
It's like WhatsApp but without the Facebook ownership.
		
Click to expand...

You'll just have to WhatsApp everyone to tell them to install it. 😛


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 20, 2021)

Don't know if this has already been posted but

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...peers-urge-priti-patel/ar-BB1eMneD?li=BBoPWjQ

Is it just me that thinks these people are stupid? Are they trying to undo all the hard work and pain of lockdown just for the sake of a few protests?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You'll just have to WhatsApp everyone to tell them to install it. 😛
		
Click to expand...

It's completely pointless. For one the privacy issues that were claimed coming in don't affect UK or Europe so doesn't matter and for another one like you say if every single mate uses WhatsApp what u gonna do message the one that uses signal ..

Yes everyone is spying on us

Wtf they gonna find out? That I like golf?.... Or that I like curry

For crying out loud lol


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 20, 2021)

Only wanted a couple of Garlic bulbs, the minimum amount I’m able to get at Tesco today is........


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 20, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 35719

Only wanted a couple of Garlic bulbs, the minimum amount I’m able to get at Tesco today is........
		
Click to expand...

Keeps the vampires away


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 20, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Don't know if this has already been posted but

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...peers-urge-priti-patel/ar-BB1eMneD?li=BBoPWjQ

Is it just me that thinks these people are stupid? Are they trying to undo all the hard work and pain of lockdown just for the sake of a few protests?
		
Click to expand...

With what is happening in Europe at the moment re surge in cases, they are stupid beyond words.
Wanting to undo all we have recently achieved, and for what reason ?
Because some people cannot prioritise.


----------



## paddyc (Mar 20, 2021)

Just the serial irratator Dion "stairs up to the bedrooms "Dublin talking his usual garbage.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 35719

Only wanted a couple of Garlic bulbs, the minimum amount I’m able to get at Tesco today is........
		
Click to expand...

Use the others to keep Imurg away...


----------



## D-S (Mar 20, 2021)

paddyc said:



			Just the serial irratator Dion "stairs up to the bedrooms "Dublin talking his usual garbage.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Don't know if this has already been posted but

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...peers-urge-priti-patel/ar-BB1eMneD?li=BBoPWjQ

Is it just me that thinks these people are stupid? Are they trying to undo all the hard work and pain of lockdown just for the sake of a few protests?
		
Click to expand...

And if they succeed it will become a jolly boy's outing for all the usual suspects who would have no interest in attending if it wasn't for lockdown.  Utter madness.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Use the others to keep Imurg away... 

Click to expand...

I'm the Reaper..not a Vampire..
And I know where the single garlic bulbs are..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2021)

Rough wood. I'm repainting the garden fence and it's made so much harder and slower because the wood is rough.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Don't know if this has already been posted but

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...peers-urge-priti-patel/ar-BB1eMneD?li=BBoPWjQ

Is it just me that thinks these people are stupid? Are they trying to undo all the hard work and pain of lockdown just for the sake of a few protests?
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			And if they succeed it will become a jolly boy's outing for all the usual suspects who would have no interest in attending if it wasn't for lockdown.  Utter madness.
		
Click to expand...

What annoys me is this isn’t the person in the street bringing this up, it’s the idiots in the Houses of Parliament who are meant to represent us.

I do wonder if they actually asked any of those they represent or just decided it on our behalf!


----------



## RichA (Mar 20, 2021)

60 MPs and peers. That's fewer than 5% of them - a tiny minority. Barely even news and hopefully not worth worrying about.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 20, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			What annoys me is this isn’t the person in the street bringing this up, it’s the idiots in the Houses of Parliament who are meant to represent us.

I do wonder if they actually asked any of those they represent or just decided it on our behalf!

Click to expand...

Never underestimate the stupidity of people though. Thousands marching through London right now. (Think it’s being kept quiet in the press)


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Rough wood. I'm repainting the garden fence and it's made so much harder and slower because the wood is rough.
		
Click to expand...

What paint are you using? You could just use masonry paint on rough wood so much easier to use


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Never underestimate the stupidity of people though. Thousands marching through London right now. (Think it’s being kept quiet in the press)






Click to expand...

We know society is a mixed bag, but just expect better from those in positions of authority/influence.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			We know society is a mixed bag, but just expect better from those in positions of authority/influence.
		
Click to expand...

Just wonder how many people will die as a result of a totally unnecessary march?

Utter planks!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Never underestimate the stupidity of people though. Thousands marching through London right now. (Think it’s being kept quiet in the press)






Click to expand...

I daren't post my real thoughts, it would be a life ban.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			What paint are you using? You could just use masonry paint on rough wood so much easier to use
		
Click to expand...

Ronseal one coat fence paint. Standard stuff, 5 litre tubs. 

Masonry paint on wood seems cock eyed. You'd think fence paint on fences, masonry paint on, well masonry 😁. What makes it easier?

I'm committed to the colour now but I'll bear that in mind for future times.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ronseal one coat fence paint. Standard stuff, 5 litre tubs.

Masonry paint on wood seems cock eyed. You'd think fence paint on fences, masonry paint on, well masonry 😁. What makes it easier?

I'm committed to the colour now but I'll bear that in mind for future times.
		
Click to expand...

Builder mate of mine who uses masonry paint on his wooden clad house told me about using it on rough wood so I just use that to paint fences now.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 20, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Red paint on the left and right fences, yellow on the fence the end of the garden. 😜
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 20, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			🤦‍♂️

We really do need to get out and play some golf to remove people’s anger and desire to leap onto people’s comments in such a rude and aggressive way

I will be amazed if they start bringing in levels of “Covid passport” control before everyone has the chance to get a vaccine. Those currently not being offered where the people in the very low risk category and they were told despite being very low risk that it takes everyone to stick together during the lockdown to help the NHS and the vunerable- if they are now discriminated against through no fault of their own then the government will lose a great deal of backing from that demographic
		
Click to expand...

 Chatting to my neighbour today who has a cruise booked. The operators are insisting on some proof of having had both jabs and the date of the cruise means that an awful lot of people could not have had the second jab.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 20, 2021)

Rooter said:



			No. its a small door that opens allowing you access to a small shelf which can hold 2 x 4 pint milks, saves you having to open the whole fridge just for milk (prob most common reason for frequent fridge door opening!)
		
Click to expand...

 My son had one of those and he was forever reminding me of it when I visited.  There some habits that are just so hard to break


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 20, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Its an 8 year old fridge! But its an Australian model, long story. But it makes sense, its hot there. Why let a load of hot air in when you only want milk.

I am eyeing up its replacement though which would be smart, can link to Alexa, also have cameras in so when in the shop you can look to see if you need milk etc! LOL
		
Click to expand...

 I let the butler worry about that.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			People who still leave voicemails. Just send me an email for God's sake, it's 2021.
		
Click to expand...

 Voice activated emails that is a new on for me.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 20, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And I know where the single garlic bulbs are..

Click to expand...

Hope they are energy saving ones


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2021)

Having my beard trimmer on the wrong setting and taking a chunk out of it


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 20, 2021)

Man of the match replaced by player of the match. 

Foes it matter? No. But it is just so 2021.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You'll just have to WhatsApp everyone to tell them to install it. 😛
		
Click to expand...

Most of the people I know have been only too happy to ditch WhatsApp for Signal.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 20, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			Most of the people I know have been only too happy to ditch WhatsApp for Signal.
		
Click to expand...

Do they all wear tin foil hats and keep their phones in the microwave at night?


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 20, 2021)

The lack of water cannons in England.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			The lack of water cannons in England.

Click to expand...

London in particular?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 20, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			The lack of water cannons in England.

Click to expand...

Youre PM when mayor having bought them for a huge amount, then sold them for scrap
Shows good financial acumen


----------



## Dando (Mar 21, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Youre PM when mayor having bought them for a huge amount, then sold them for scrap
Shows good financial acumen

Click to expand...

wasnt that because the bed wetters wouldn’t let him use them


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2021)

Dando said:



			wasnt that because the bed wetters wouldn’t let him use them
		
Click to expand...

Probably should have checked that out before writing the cheque 🤔


----------



## cliveb (Mar 21, 2021)

Dando said:



			wasnt that because the bed wetters wouldn’t let him use them
		
Click to expand...

It might be more to do with the fact there have been many reports around the world of water cannons causing permanent eye damage. Not quite as bad as rubber bullets, but unacceptable nonetheless. (I'm not a bleeding heart, BTW, but you can't just indiscriminately blast a crowd with something that could cause life-changing injuries)


----------



## RichA (Mar 21, 2021)

Always thought a torrential rain setting would be useful to just drench angry mobs without risking injury. Genuinely. 
Everybody reading this knows that when your undergarments are soaked through you just want to give up and go home.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

Completing the census...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2021)

RichA said:



			Always thought a torrential rain setting would be useful to just drench angry mobs without risking injury. Genuinely.
Everybody reading this knows that when your undergarments are soaked through you just want to give up and go home.
		
Click to expand...

I have a wonderful image of an angry mob shrugging their shoulders and wandering away because their socks are soggy 😆. That would be so British.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have a wonderful image of an angry mob shrugging their shoulders and wandering away because their socks are soggy 😆. That would be so British.
		
Click to expand...

Or just putting umbrellas up! ☔️


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Or just putting umbrellas up! ☔️
		
Click to expand...

Mobs planning ahead and bringing a sensible umbrella? It gets even better 😆.

I'm old school, I'm seeing Not the Nine o'clock News doing this sketch.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 21, 2021)

cliveb said:



			It might be more to do with the fact there have been many reports around the world of water cannons causing permanent eye damage. Not quite as bad as rubber bullets, but unacceptable nonetheless. (I'm not a bleeding heart, BTW, but you can't just indiscriminately blast a crowd with something that could cause life-changing injuries)
		
Click to expand...

If protesters attack the police who have a water cannon and they use it, tough.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mobs planning ahead and bringing a sensible umbrella? It gets even better 😆.

I'm old school, I'm seeing Not the Nine o'clock News doing this sketch.
		
Click to expand...





“What do we want? Freedom when do we want it? Now!”


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

bobmac said:



			If protesters attack the police who have a water cannon and they use it, tough.
		
Click to expand...


One step away from junta boot boys on our streets...

Resolution is way better than escalation...


----------



## cliveb (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Completing the census...
		
Click to expand...

Just done it. Actually very easy. Was pleasantly surprised that a government website being used by most of the country on a single day didn't fall over.

In fact, I find all of the GOV.UK online services that I've used very well designed and easy to use. Anyone know which company builds them?


----------



## cliveb (Mar 21, 2021)

bobmac said:



			If protesters attack the police who have a water cannon and they use it, tough.
		
Click to expand...

How about giving the police machine guns? Would that be ok? If not, where do you draw the line as to what level of force is acceptable?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 21, 2021)

cliveb said:



			How about giving the police machine guns? Would that be ok? If not, where do you draw the line as to what level of force is acceptable?
		
Click to expand...

Minimum force, in this case, a soaking.
If you atteack the police who have a water canon, what do you expect them to do?
If the protesters can't stand getting wet, go home.

Machine guns kill, water makes you wet.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Mar 21, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Never underestimate the stupidity of people though. Thousands marching through London right now. (Think it’s being kept quiet in the press)






Click to expand...

I watched this last night on TV and the two people that were interviewed weren't British. How many marching were? This is London don't forget.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Minimum force, in this case, a soaking.
If you atteack the police who have a water canon, what do you expect them to do?
If the protesters can't stand getting wet, go home.

Machine guns kill, water makes you wet.
		
Click to expand...


In my experience folk attack only when felt threatened...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

Traminator said:



			How about water cannon with that dye in the water that they use to identify stolen cash?

That way, all the muppets at the illegal gatherings and marches would glow in public under certain lights for a while so everyone can point at them and tut...
		
Click to expand...


I get it that all 'gatherings' are currently 'illegal'... 
But who gets to decide which gatherings are legal and which are not when we get back to 'normal'... 
Hopefully sooner rather than later...


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 21, 2021)

Colonel Bogey said:



			I watched this last night on TV and the two people that were interviewed weren't British. How many marching were? This is London don't forget.
		
Click to expand...

Not being funny but how is that relevant?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			In my experience folk attack only when felt threatened...
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't the same apply to the police? They wouldn't open fire with the water on people protesting peacefully.



MegaSteve said:



			I get it that all 'gatherings' are currently 'illegal'...
But who gets to decide which gatherings are legal and which are not when we get back to 'normal'...
Hopefully sooner rather than later...
		
Click to expand...

Why would they be protesting against the lockdown if were back to normal?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2021)

Getting a bloody parking ticket right outside my front door...
😡😡😡😡


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Wouldn't the same apply to the police? They wouldn't open fire with the water on people protesting peacefully.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully... 





			Why would they be protesting against the lockdown if were back to normal?
		
Click to expand...

The question was posed with regard protest in general...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Just done it. Actually very easy. Was pleasantly surprised that a government website being used by most of the country on a single day didn't fall over.

In fact, I find all of the GOV.UK online services that I've used very well designed and easy to use. Anyone know which company builds them?
		
Click to expand...

I did mine last week online and found it pretty simple. I start work next week for the ONS trying to persuade those that haven't completed it to do so - hoping not to get too much abuse!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			One step away from junta boot boys on our streets...

Resolution is way better than escalation...
		
Click to expand...

Good luck trying to get a resolution with some of the idiots that turn up at some of these 'peaceful' protests.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I did mine last week online and found it pretty simple. I start work next week for the ONS trying to persuade those that haven't completed it to do so - hoping not to get too much abuse!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too, induction on Tuesday 👨‍✈️


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Me too, induction on Tuesday 👨‍✈️
		
Click to expand...

Ditto! Good job as not sure I've got much of a clue how it's going to work!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I did mine last week online and found it pretty simple. I start work next week for the ONS trying to persuade those that haven't completed it to do so - hoping not to get too much abuse!!
		
Click to expand...

Were you not supposed to complete it today, or the nearest day after?

Tbh I could have done mine months ago. Nothing has changed.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Just done it. Actually very easy. Was pleasantly surprised that a government website being used by most of the country on a single day didn't fall over.

In fact, I find all of the GOV.UK online services that I've used very well designed and easy to use. Anyone know which company builds them?
		
Click to expand...


Easy yes... Not sure of the relevance to some of the questions though... 
And, of the relatively few GOV.UK online services I've used only the one relating to my state pension proved 'troublesome'... IMHO of course...


----------



## cliveb (Mar 21, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Minimum force, in this case, a soaking.
If you atteack the police who have a water canon, what do you expect them to do?
If the protesters can't stand getting wet, go home.

Machine guns kill, water makes you wet.
		
Click to expand...

The point is that there have been cases where water cannons have permanently blinded people. They don't just "give a soaking".

I would support the use of water cannons that are turned down to a pressure that can't inflict injuries so that they do just "give a soaking".
But I don't know how effective that would be in dispersing a crowd that was out of control.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			In my experience folk attack only when felt threatened...
		
Click to expand...

Then I'd say your experience is somewhat lacking...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2021)

Having to buy a new printer.   Current one still works perfectly well unless you've upgraded to Catalina as your Apple OS as the Canon driver isn't compatible with it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Then I'd say your experience is somewhat lacking...
		
Click to expand...

I should have worded it "folk are more likely to attack when felt threatened"...


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			I should have worded it "folk are more likely to attack when felt threatened"...
		
Click to expand...


Some people just like a fight and will look for any reason for it. Some are bored, some are drunk and others just like a good ruck. When I was watching the protests yesterday there were certain groups ( and they would tick a lot of the little englander boxes) who were goading the police, walking right next to them, shouting in there faces, abusing them. Real idiots that I wished the police could just cart off but if they did it would provoke a lot more in the crowd to run over.
Ever been outside a football ground when it kicks off? whilst a lot of "normal" people are trying to get away the amount of numbnuts who come pouring into the area is frightening. Then mob mentality kicks in and things can escalate quickly.

Was good to see some people trying to tell the herberts to bugger off and that the police were just doing there jobs but honestly some people just want trouble. I think a year of lockdown doesn't help, a lot of people with a lot of pent up frustration are out and about.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			I should have worded it "folk are more likely to attack when felt threatened"...
		
Click to expand...

Normal folk might be; the folk that attend these sorts of demos tend not to fit the usual bracket of normal.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Some people just like a fight and will look for any reason for it. Some are bored, some are drunk and others just like a good ruck. When I was watching the protests yesterday there were certain groups ( and they would tick a lot of the little englander boxes) who were goading the police, walking right next to them, shouting in there faces, abusing them. Real idiots that I wished the police could just cart off but if they did it would provoke a lot more in the crowd to run over.
Ever been outside a football ground when it kicks off? whilst a lot of "normal" people are trying to get away the amount of numbnuts who come pouring into the area is frightening. Then mob mentality kicks in and things can escalate quickly.

Was good to see some people trying to tell the herberts to bugger off and that the police were just doing there jobs but honestly some people just want trouble. *I think a year of lockdown doesn't help*, a lot of people with a lot of pent up frustration are out and about.
		
Click to expand...

It might not, but you correctly identified the main issues prior to that in your post, and a year of lockdown didn't cause those problems, they already existed.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			It might not, but you correctly identified the main issues prior to that in your post, and a year of lockdown didn't cause those problems, they already existed.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I wasn’t trying to make excuses for it just pointing out that some people haven’t had much opportunity to demonstrate there low IQ lately.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Were you not supposed to complete it today, or the nearest day after?

Tbh I could have done mine months ago. Nothing has changed.
		
Click to expand...

No you could do it in advance so long as you were sure things wouldn't be any different on the 21st.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes, I wasn’t trying to make excuses for it just pointing out that some people haven’t had much opportunity to demonstrate there low IQ lately.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think you were making excuses for them, I was just mildly disagreeing about the impact of lockdown.  You nailed the rest of it


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Normal folk might be; the folk that attend these sorts of demos tend not to fit the usual bracket of normal.
		
Click to expand...


'Normal folk' wanting to be heard with regard their concerns... 
When conducting themselves in an orderly manner shouldn't need to be felt threatened by the authorities...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			'Normal folk' wanting to be heard with regard their concerns...
When conducting themselves in an orderly manner shouldn't need to be felt threatened by the authorities...
		
Click to expand...

Then I suggest you look at some of the footage I've seen, which wasn't orderly.  The only thing normal about that was it was the normal suspects.

If you consider throwing bottles & cans at police officers orderly behaviour then words fail me.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Then I suggest you look at some of the footage I've seen, which wasn't orderly.  The only the normal about that was it was the normal suspects.

If you consider throwing bottles & cans at police officers orderly behaviour then words fail me.
		
Click to expand...


I am not disagreeing yesterdays footage was horrendous...

I have been trying [obviously badly] to express that 'normal people' should be able to voice their concerns/opinions via protest/demonstrations without feeling threatened by authorities...


I get it that all 'gatherings' are currently 'illegal'...
But who gets to decide which gatherings are legal and which are not when we get back to 'normal'...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2021)

Not being able to get a job as a water cannon operator.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 21, 2021)

The fact that Scotland is the only country in the home nations have delayed their census till 2022.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

There was nothing remotely interesting in the census. To me, it was a bit rubbish. Not sure what meaningful conclusions can be drawn from the very broad questions. They are a bit dumb.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2021)

just cut the grass, not only has the moss been busy the last few months, so had Rupert Digging holes all over the place


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			In my experience folk attack only when felt threatened...
		
Click to expand...

Do you know what "mugging" is. ?   And that's just one example.
🙄


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			I should have worded it "folk are more likely to attack when felt threatened"...
		
Click to expand...

That's called "defending".... 😳

And you can be lawfully threatened. Or have you forgotten that?.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 21, 2021)

Clay soil. Moved into this house June 2015.....that next winter was a good flooding year and our back yard (Americanism, sorry), was....well.....wet clay. You could stand and wiggle your feet and you may sink and never be seen again (well, except for thousands of years from now when they dig you up and are amazed at how well preserved you are). I spent the first few years being a "good boy" and digging in compost and then spreading over the top of the lawn...it helped. But last year I said bugger it....got in a ton of sharp sand and the garden fork.....jammed the fork in, wiggle to get biggish holes and swept the sand in. That helped a bit more. This year.....another (ton of sharp sand) couple of layers of sharp sand over the top and just going to let it sit there. The goal......to be able to walk on the grass during the winter (usually to pick up frickin dog poo) without messing up the grass.  Going to put more of the sand on the front as well since that is where our moss grows......I've heard that the sand will eventually help solve that problem as well. It's a theory I can live with.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That's called "defending".... 😳

And you can be lawfully threatened. Or have you forgotten that?.
		
Click to expand...


We also have freedom of speech... Have you forgotten that?
And, as far as I am concerned if you are expressing your concerns/opinions in a lawful manner you shouldn't be or feel threatened by authority...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			There was nothing remotely interesting in the census. To me, it was a bit rubbish. Not sure what meaningful conclusions can be drawn from the very broad questions. They are a bit dumb.
		
Click to expand...

There was a long advert for it during Gogglebox that gave the impression there were going to be targetted questions that could lead to some quirky local decisions. In the end it was pretty basic, it can identify future needs for schools, hospitals, care homes and errmm, that's about it. Not sure what else can be drawn from the answers.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There was a long advert for it during Gogglebox that gave the impression there were going to be targetted questions that could lead to some quirky local decisions. In the end it was pretty basic, it can identify future needs for schools, hospitals, care homes and errmm, that's about it. Not sure what else can be drawn from the answers.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone with 2 A levels is a genius, any one without is a bit thick? Really not sure what they are going to get from asking what qualifications you have, when the questions are that basic.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 21, 2021)

Being told by work that certain questions in the census had to be answered in a particular way, or left blank. They specified the questions by number, but the census online didn’t have numbers so had to try and work out which answers fitted which questions


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Being told by work that certain questions in the census had to be answered in a particular way, or left blank. They specified the questions by number, but the census online didn’t have numbers so had to try and work out which answers fitted which questions
		
Click to expand...

How can work tell you how to answer census questions? That sounds quite sinister.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			We also have freedom of speech... Have you forgotten that?
And, as far as I am concerned if you are expressing your concerns/opinions in a lawful manner you shouldn't be or feel threatened by authority...
		
Click to expand...

a. No

b. Agreed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			We also have freedom of speech... Have you forgotten that?
And, as far as I am concerned if you are expressing your concerns/opinions in a lawful manner you shouldn't be or feel threatened by authority...
		
Click to expand...

And by assembling _en masse_ when that is banned is unlawful.  So they fell at the first hurdle.  It really isn't that difficult.

Nowhere have I seen anywhere that the Government is considering removing people's right to protest.  It has just been temporarily suspended in order that we minimise the death toll from a particularly nasty virus.  Rather than abide by this, a number of people decided that it was more important to march and protest against the NHS and Government lies (their chant) than it was to abide by a regulation put in place to protect the health & safety of the general population. 

In the age of the internet it's not like they can't express their freedom of speech by other methods.

Perhaps you can provide some substance to the threats by authority that you keep alluding to?


----------



## Neilds (Mar 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How can work tell you how to answer census questions? That sounds quite sinister.
		
Click to expand...

Civil Service, obviously some Official Secrets thing. The job things was Crown Servant and Public Service, nice and generic


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Civil Service, obviously some Official Secrets thing. The job things was Crown Servant and Public Service, nice and generic
		
Click to expand...

Which given it is a Government web site, so hopefully secure, answering Government asked questions, the answers to which will not be available for 100 years, is a bit silly.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			And by assembling _en masse_ when that is banned is unlawful.  So they fell at the first hurdle.  It really isn't that difficult.

Nowhere have I seen anywhere that the Government is considering removing people's right to protest.  It has just been temporarily suspended in order that we minimise the death toll from a particularly nasty virus.  Rather than abide by this, a number of people decided that it was more important to march and protest against the NHS and Government lies (their chant) than it was to abide by a regulation put in place to protect the health & safety of the general population.

In the age of the internet it's not like they can't express their freedom of speech by other methods.

Perhaps you can provide some substance to the threats by authority that you keep alluding to?
		
Click to expand...


I have already acknowledged that gatherings/assemblies are currently wrong/unlawful... #21,954 #21,978

I have expressed my opinion, in light of calls for the desire of use of water cannoning, that people should be allowed to voice their concerns/opinions without threat from authority... ie Being water cannoned...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			I have already acknowledged that gatherings/assemblies are currently wrong/unlawful... #21,954 #21,978

I have expressed my opinion, in light of calls for the desire of use of water cannoning, that people should be allowed to voice their concerns/opinions without threat from authority... ie Being water cannoned...
		
Click to expand...

Water cannons are a no, for good reason.

How would you deal with unlawful assembly at this time?


----------



## D-S (Mar 21, 2021)

Radar wearing a waterproof top when presentind in a studio.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Water cannons are a no, for good reason.

How would you deal with unlawful assembly at this time?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt there is single 'fit all' solution... We have to rely that those tasked with the job apply the correct/appropriate level of encouragement [available to them] to see such gatherings/assemblies dispersed...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

Realising that having done the census this morning, I need to do another one for the flat. It's quick to do, as due to lock down, there is no one there,  but still needs doing.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

D-S said:



			Radar wearing a waterproof top when presentind in a studio.
		
Click to expand...

At my club, outer wear is not allowed in the club house.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 21, 2021)

A Random Irritations thread that gets hijacked as a discussion thread. Again.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 21, 2021)

Another bunch of numpties who just don't get it.
Dundee University Covid outbreak linked to party
I despair, I really do!


----------



## Neilds (Mar 21, 2021)

Traminator said:



			We got 4 pages with the relevant questions next to the corresponding answers.

Surprised a RAF couldn't work it out, I'd understand if you were army... 😜😜😜
		
Click to expand...

I (stupidly) just wrote down the question number and the answer, didn’t plan ahead and write down the question as well 🤭


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			There was nothing remotely interesting in the census. To me, it was a bit rubbish. Not sure what meaningful conclusions can be drawn from the very broad questions. They are a bit dumb.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish?  Nothing remotely interesting?  It's a counting exercise - it's not meant to be interesting.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Rubbish?  Nothing remotely interesting?  It's a counting exercise - it's not meant to be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Sure, but just about the only thing they were interested in was central heating.

Nothing about solar power for electric, no EV, no do you cycle, walk, use gyms, eat out, have foreign holidays, order take out food, have a dog, use local parks, woods, recreation, or anything that might help tailor local facilities to your needs.
Unless health, language, or sexual identity related.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Anyone with 2 A levels is a genius, any one without is a bit thick? Really not sure what they are going to get from asking what qualifications you have, when the questions are that basic.
		
Click to expand...

How about the census identifies the areas where there are low levels of further education and therefore further educational needs for these areas are likely to be greater and so a council can identify where a FE Centre has to remain open if budgets are under pressure.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How about the census identifies the areas where there are low levels of further education and therefore further educational needs for these areas are likely to be greater and so a council can identify where a FE Centre has to remain open if budgets are under pressure.
		
Click to expand...

See above thread, it could have done so much more.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			See above thread, it could have done so much more.
		
Click to expand...

If there was a need to find out more then we would have been asked.  Besides - they need to keep some level of consistency between each census so that trends can be identified and comparisons made.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If there was a need to find out more then we would have been asked.  Besides - they need to keep some level of consistency between each census so that trends can be identified and comparisons made.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. It should be about what is needed in your local area, not whether you still have a gramaphone.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2021)

The amount of waffle in drawing the FA Cup semi finals.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 21, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Chatting to my neighbour today who has a cruise booked...
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps your neighbor is an idiot?


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Do they all wear tin foil hats and keep their phones in the microwave at night?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Just reasonable, sensible people that don't enjoy having Facebook own all of their personal information.
If you believe that they should have control of it then enjoy!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 21, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			Nope. Just reasonable, sensible people that don't enjoy having Facebook own all of their personal information.
If you believe that they should have control of it then enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

Who gives a rat's? Seriously? If your worried don't own a phone full stop

Also if you read into it the EU and UK blocked it so they get bugger all from WhatsApp so your fine.

Stop being so paranoid jezz


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Who gives a rat's? Seriously? If your worried don't own a phone full stop

Also if you read into it the EU and UK blocked it so they get bugger all from WhatsApp so your fine.

Stop being so paranoid jezz
		
Click to expand...

First of all, it's you're.

Secondly, "...if you read into it the EU and UK blocked it so they get bugger all from WhatsApp so your fine..." elicits a WTF do you mean?

Thirdly (is there a thirdly?) see the first post.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			First of all, it's you're.

Secondly, "...if you read into it the EU and UK blocked it so they get bugger all from WhatsApp so your fine..." elicits a WTF do you mean?

Thirdly (is there a thirdly?) see the first post.
		
Click to expand...

What's app is end to end encrypted. It is as secure as a very secure thing. That is one of the reasons why it is banned in alot of China. The Government can't snoop, and neither can any one else, including the provider.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 21, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			Perhaps your neighbor is an idiot?
		
Click to expand...

They actually have already booked 3 holidays. Rearranged bookings from last year I believe. Probably use it or lose it.

He was talking about the cruise - they require proof of vaccination, a covid test and if you are showing a fever they will not let you board. Apparently 35% of cabins are being left unoccupied for purposes of quarantine space. hey are required to have insurance which includes cover for repatriation via helicopter.


----------



## AliMc (Mar 21, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			The fact that Scotland is the only country in the home nations have delayed their census till 2022. 

Click to expand...

Can't have a census but able to have an election, that makes sense !


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 21, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Clay soil. Moved into this house June 2015.....that next winter was a good flooding year and our back yard (Americanism, sorry), was....well.....wet clay. You could stand and wiggle your feet and you may sink and never be seen again (well, except for thousands of years from now when they dig you up and are amazed at how well preserved you are). I spent the first few years being a "good boy" and digging in compost and then spreading over the top of the lawn...it helped. But last year I said bugger it....got in a ton of sharp sand and the garden fork.....jammed the fork in, wiggle to get biggish holes and swept the sand in. That helped a bit more. This year.....another (ton of sharp sand) couple of layers of sharp sand over the top and just going to let it sit there. The goal......to be able to walk on the grass during the winter (usually to pick up frickin dog poo) without messing up the grass.  Going to put more of the sand on the front as well since that is where our moss grows......I've heard that the sand will eventually help solve that problem as well. It's a theory I can live with.
		
Click to expand...

 I bit the bullet, dug down to the clay layer and removed one spade depths worth. Took me 4 years doing a few yards at a time but the shrubs have absolutely loved all the compost used to back fill.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 21, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			They actually have already booked 3 holidays. Rearranged bookings from last year I believe. Probably use it or lose it.

He was talking about the cruise - they require proof of vaccination, a covid test and if you are showing a fever they will not let you board. Apparently 35% of cabins are being left unoccupied for purposes of quarantine space. hey are required to have insurance which includes cover for repatriation via helicopter.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. These people have, obviously, not seen a reputable news report in more than a year.\
Taking a "cruise" was a pretty sorry thing to do when to do when all you had to worry about was being locked in your cabin with the shiiis, but these days?


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Anyone with 2 A levels is a genius, any one without is a bit thick? Really not sure what they are going to get from asking what qualifications you have, when the questions are that basic.
		
Click to expand...

 It made me smile and criticise in the feedback form. The exams I did at school and college were not listed. Bit ageist in my opinion.

Looks like I did not take/pass any exams.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			It made me smile and criticise in the feedback form. The exams I did at school and college were not listed. Bit ageist in my opinion.

Looks like I did not take/pass any exams.
		
Click to expand...

They will obviously put you in the bit thick category. 😀


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 21, 2021)

Traminator said:



			There was a link to explain "GCSE equivalents", did you click on it?
		
Click to expand...

See above comment.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			See above comment.
		
Click to expand...




Traminator said:



			There was a link to explain "GCSE equivalents", did you click on it?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously not. Did it mention GCEs?


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 21, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Well it must have done, but I didn't need to check because I know that my O'Levels morphed into GCSEs.


If I didn't know I would have clicked the big link instead of ignoring it then criticising the survey.
		
Click to expand...

 I did my census when it first arrived. Maybe they added the link after reading my criticism


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2021)

Just discovered that our ‘lovely and easy‘ to dig back garden soil is rubbish for growing stuff...it’s only taken me 25yrs of ’variable’ success growing stuff to make this discovery...😔


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2021)

People pretending to be carers to jump the queue for vaccines before the shortages next month. Knew the selfish lot would start showing up eventually


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 21, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			First of all, it's you're.

Secondly, "...if you read into it the EU and UK blocked it so they get bugger all from WhatsApp so your fine..." elicits a WTF do you mean?

Thirdly (is there a thirdly?) see the first post.
		
Click to expand...

Oh the grammar police. Excuse me if I type on my phone and I don't care 

Right read into WhatsApp end to end encryption

They can't read your messages 

The new thing where their trying to sell you stuff via WhatsApp has been banned in the UK and the EU but everywhere else has it

Take your tin foil hat off and live a little 
.
You might enjoy it


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 21, 2021)

GB72 said:



			People pretending to be carers to jump the queue for vaccines before the shortages next month. Knew the selfish lot would start showing up eventually
		
Click to expand...

Someone at work did that. Selfish cow. Nobody's talking to her


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 21, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Well it must have done, but I didn't need to check because I know that my O'Levels morphed into GCSEs.


If I didn't know I would have clicked the big link instead of ignoring it then criticising the survey.
		
Click to expand...

 Just did a quick check out of interest. When GCSEs replaced GCEs I was thinking about what I was going to do when I retired


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just discovered that our ‘lovely and easy‘ to dig back garden soil is rubbish for growing stuff...it’s only taken me 25yrs of ’variable’ success growing stuff to make this discovery...😔
		
Click to expand...

See post 22023 😂😂. Joke 👍😎


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The amount of waffle in drawing the FA Cup semi finals.
		
Click to expand...

There was a brilliant send up in 1990 when the BBC conducted "the draw for the F A Cup final".  The FA did their nut over it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2021)

.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 21, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			In my experience folk attack only when felt threatened...
		
Click to expand...

Really?
Bristol protest: Police attacked as 'Kill the Bill' demo turns violent


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Really?
Bristol protest: Police attacked as 'Kill the Bill' demo turns violent

Click to expand...

Jesus christ is this the Britain I know, full of deekheads like this.
And those a holes filming it like it makes them untouchable 🙈


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Really?
Bristol protest: Police attacked as 'Kill the Bill' demo turns violent

Click to expand...

How very dare you, it's their right to protest despite the lockdown.... 

Maybe water cannons are the way forward if it saves police officers from broken bones & the public purse from replacing torched police vehicles.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Can't have a census but able to have an election, that makes sense !
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the idea is to have the census carried out when things are closer to whatever will be the new normal than things are at the moment - which is hopefully not typical of what will be.  The smaller the population more significant and unrepresentative might be unusual characteristics of the population.  This I am guessing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Maybe the idea is to have the census carried out when things are closer to whatever will be the new normal than things are at the moment - which is hopefully not typical of what will be.  The smaller the population more significant and unrepresentative might be unusual characteristics of the population.  This I am guessing.
		
Click to expand...

I think the census is easy money for covid fines lol you don't live there why you staying


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			See post 22023 😂😂. Joke 👍😎
		
Click to expand...

I only discovered as was speaking to an ex neighbour who works in a local garden centre after doing a horticulture qualification.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I think the census is easy money for covid fines lol you don't live there why you staying
		
Click to expand...

maybe an explanation for holding England and Wales on basis of today.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Excuse me if I type on my phone and I don't care
Right read into WhatsApp end to end encryption
They can't read your messages
		
Click to expand...

If you don't care about your grammar, there's nothing anyone can do about it.
There are many tech companies that I believe, Facebook isn't one of them.
YMMV, or, indeed, Yl/100kmMV.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 22, 2021)

Rip-off rental agencies.   Drove back up to Surrey and cleaned out my rented flat last Friday - I mean, it was clean.
Naturally the official tenancy report shows something totally different so they can avoid paying back the full deposit.
It is such a scam.  And they know full well that I now live 150 miles away so am not going to go back to argue it.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 22, 2021)

Just can’t get over the line on the job hunt, who thought it would be this hard 😫


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 22, 2021)

Picking your car up from having its MOT and the seat has been moved into a completely different position. Grrrr


----------



## sunshine (Mar 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Rough wood. I'm repainting the garden fence and it's made so much harder and slower because the wood is rough.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should sand before painting, wax on / wax off too?

Just think how good at Karate you will be by the time you've finished


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Picking your car up from having its MOT and the seat has been moved into a completely different position. Grrrr
		
Click to expand...

Don't you just push '1', and the seat and mirrors go back to where you left them?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Don't you just push '1', and the seat and mirrors go back to where you left them?
		
Click to expand...

I want this on my next car.....


----------



## sunshine (Mar 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



*Oh the grammar police.* Excuse me if I type on my phone and I don't care

Right read into WhatsApp end to end encryption

They can't read your messages

The new thing where* their* trying to sell you stuff via WhatsApp has been banned in the UK and the EU but everywhere else has it

Take your tin foil hat off and live a little
.
You might enjoy it
		
Click to expand...

What is the grammar police their for?


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Don't you just push '1', and the seat and mirrors go back to where you left them?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not on this car. Some tight arse didn't spec the memory function 😭


----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2021)

Trying to discuss things with idiots, when will I learn!

State of the housing market

Estate agents again. So having told the biggest local firm exactly what were looking for, we get sent 5 "properties that you will like" today. None are close to our requirements. Unlike the other property they have listed today on rightmove that they havent sent us which is everything we have described to them! Get in touch and they can fit us in for a viewing on April 1st! Ever get the feeling someones trying to tell you something lol


(not all 3 are necessarily linked haha)


----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Rip-off rental agencies.   Drove back up to Surrey and cleaned out my rented flat last Friday - I mean, it was clean.
Naturally the official tenancy report shows something totally different so they can avoid paying back the full deposit.
It is such a scam.  And they know full well that I now live 150 miles away so am not going to go back to argue it.
		
Click to expand...


When we moved in here we have had to agree to leave the place cleaner than a new build to get our deposit back because we have a dog. Surprising then when we turned up it wasnt exactly spotless and the agent was shocked when we asked for them to recommend a cleaner to us for before we moved in!!!! Lets not even discuss how poor the "inventory" was


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2021)

Watching synder cut of justice League 

That's not my irritation 

How could they even release the other one. They should have left the film on the shelf when synder had to walk away 

Because this is fantastic 

In depth story telling 

Darker picture 

A nod to green lantern for crying out loud 

This is the movie DC fans have been asking for for years


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Watching synder cut of justice League

That's not my irritation

How could they even release the other one. They should have left the film on the shelf when synder had to walk away

Because this is fantastic

In depth story telling

Darker picture

A nod to green lantern for crying out loud

This is the movie DC fans have been asking for for years
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Also love how each of the 3 Snyder films join into each other and start at the end if the previous film. How I would love the see parts 2 and 3 be made.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Agreed. Also love how each of the 3 Snyder films join into each other and start at the end if the previous film. How I would love the see parts 2 and 3 be made.
		
Click to expand...

I hope they are ...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Watching synder cut of justice League

That's not my irritation

How could they even release the other one. They should have left the film on the shelf when synder had to walk away

Because this is fantastic

In depth story telling

Darker picture

A nod to green lantern for crying out loud

This is the movie DC fans have been asking for for years
		
Click to expand...

Do you not see the laughable dialogue, and the non stop product placement? I suddenly feel the urge to put on my Under Armour, shave with my Gillette (seriously, Batman shaves, for sure, why not show him on the toilet?), and record stuff on my Sony.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Do you not see the laughable dialogue, and the non stop product placement? I suddenly feel the urge to put on my Under Armour, shave with my Gillette (seriously, Batman shaves, for sure, why not show him on the toilet?), and record stuff on my Sony.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not so weak minded to be affected by product placement 😉


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I'm not so weak minded to be affected by product placement 😉
		
Click to expand...

Oh, and I already drive a Mercedes.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Oh, and I already drive a Mercedes.
		
Click to expand...

I already fight crime in my spare time 😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 23, 2021)

My wife. Same argument constantly. Daily infact

We have 3 cameras for the kids .. one for each twin and one for eldest.. the monitor switches between all 3 every 30 seconds 

You can't see both twins on one which is why I set up 2 for her .

Now my argument is it's pointless the loop. Just set on the twins just one as you can spin the camera remotely. Picks up sound for the room (which old baby monitor was just sound).. she disagrees and wants to see all 3 kids ....

I don't know why we have to monitor a 3 year old who sleeps amazing and if does need us shouts loud enough that we can hear and also can get to us herself if needed 

Just leave the camera on the twins!

She's up the loft now as I said I'll do the from night feed to morning bit so she can sleep. Camera is on the girls ..


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			My wife. Same argument constantly. Daily infact

We have 3 cameras for the kids .. one for each twin and one for eldest.. the monitor switches between all 3 every 30 seconds

You can't see both twins on one which is why I set up 2 for her .

Now my argument is it's pointless the loop. Just set on the twins just one as you can spin the camera remotely. Picks up sound for the room (which old baby monitor was just sound).. she disagrees and wants to see all 3 kids ....

I don't know why we have to monitor a 3 year old who sleeps amazing and if does need us shouts loud enough that we can hear and also can get to us herself if needed

Just leave the camera on the twins!

She's up the loft now as I said I'll do the from night feed to morning bit so she can sleep. Camera is on the girls ..
		
Click to expand...

Have they filled in the relevant GDPR forms?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 23, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Have they filled in the relevant GDPR forms?
		
Click to expand...

It's fine it's not recorded


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			My wife. Same argument constantly. Daily infact

We have 3 cameras for the kids .. one for each twin and one for eldest.. the monitor switches between all 3 every 30 seconds

You can't see both twins on one which is why I set up 2 for her .

Now my argument is it's pointless the loop. Just set on the twins just one as you can spin the camera remotely. Picks up sound for the room (which old baby monitor was just sound).. she disagrees and wants to see all 3 kids ....

I don't know why we have to monitor a 3 year old who sleeps amazing and if does need us shouts loud enough that we can hear and also can get to us herself if needed

Just leave the camera on the twins!

She's up the loft now as I said I'll do the from night feed to morning bit so she can sleep. Camera is on the girls ..
		
Click to expand...

I've got a camera set up for the boy, and he has a lullaby on through the night. I muted it accidently the other night and couldn't get to sleep and couldn't work out why....turns out I also need the lullaby to sleep now I've had it on that long.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2021)

When you come up with a great idea that will make people's lives easier in the long run, but it will cost quite a bit of time and effort to yourself to set it up and you're not sure you can be bothered.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			When you come up with a great idea that will make people's lives easier in the long run, but it will cost quite a bit of time and effort to yourself to set it up and you're not sure you can be bothered. 

Click to expand...

Is it a way to decide who has initiated contact in the penalty box?


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			When you come up with a great idea that will make people's lives easier in the long run, but it will cost quite a bit of time and effort to yourself to set it up and you're not sure you can be bothered. 

Click to expand...

This is pretty much ever day at work for me. It's extremely frustrating.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 23, 2021)

Old car is getting collected today. Between 8.30 - 17.30. 
Naturally still not collected or an idea when.


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 23, 2021)

Do you know what, I'm getting fed up with people who say 'do you know what!'


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2021)

Whenever there's a thread on here with a new golfer asking what clubs to get, people post Ebay links to iron sets and whatnot. Out of idle curiosity I have to have a look at them and always click. Few hours later without fail I have an email from Ebay telling me those irons are still available, and another email telling me what other iron sets they have. Sod off and let me click something in peace! They are literally the electronic equivalent of that shop assistant who won't leave you alone while you're just browsing. 😠


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2021)

Whilst on an ebay theme, looking for some new walking boots, bored at work. Someone has described a pair as 'like new, might not have been worn'. That would be fine were it not for the pictures showing mud on the soles and fraying around the top of the boot . Try to be slightly honest about descriptions.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Whilst on an ebay theme, looking for some new walking boots, bored at work. Someone has described a pair as 'like new, might not have been worn'. That would be fine were it not for the pictures showing mud on the soles and fraying around the top of the boot . Try to be slightly honest about descriptions.
		
Click to expand...

Adidas Terrex Free hiker is the answer to which new walking boots.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 23, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Do you know what, I'm getting fed up with people who say 'do you know what!'
		
Click to expand...

yup I know What, he lives on our street. Plays off 14 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Whilst on an ebay theme, looking for some new walking boots, bored at work. Someone has described a pair as 'like new, might not have been worn'. That would be fine were it not for the pictures showing mud on the soles and fraying around the top of the boot . Try to be slightly honest about descriptions.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.sportpursuit.com/footwear/boots?sport=Hiking_&_Outdoors&p=2

kill 10 mins at work tomorrow 😁👍look under walking boots


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2021)

Remember the V**guard Investment Ads that plagued us here some time ago...well I now find them all over YouTube like a rash - and they irritate me now as much if not more than they did back then.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			When you come up with a great idea that will make people's lives easier in the long run, but it will cost quite a bit of time and effort to yourself to set it up and you're not sure you can be bothered. 

Click to expand...

Like around 1987/88 when I went to my boss with the idea of using GPS for vehicle navigation.  I'd developed a GPS-aided digital map navigation system for helicopters and realised that when on the ground taxiing around the airfield helicopters acted pretty much like cars...and likewise when in a hover they were like a car temporarily stopped (at such as traffic lights).  We went to the company and it said we'd never be able to get the DoD releasing GPS position data accurate enough for cars.  And that was that.   But there you go.   End of.  Ah well.


----------



## chellie (Mar 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Whilst on an ebay theme, looking for some new walking boots, bored at work. Someone has described a pair as 'like new, might not have been worn'. That would be fine were it not for the pictures showing mud on the soles and fraying around the top of the boot . Try to be slightly honest about descriptions.
		
Click to expand...

Check out M and M direct.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Whilst on an ebay theme, looking for some new walking boots, bored at work. Someone has described a pair as 'like new, might not have been worn'. That would be fine were it not for the pictures showing mud on the soles and fraying around the top of the boot . Try to be slightly honest about descriptions.
		
Click to expand...

Have to admire their use of the word 'might' as if they didn't know one way or the other.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 23, 2021)

Time-wasters on Facebook Marketplace who say they'll come at a set time and date to purchase, and don't and just disappear. Why would you bother? What on earth do they get out of it?


----------



## IainP (Mar 23, 2021)

Discovered this evening that the overflow/xmas freezer in the garage had packed up. Irritating as would usually have been empty and off by now. Plenty of cooking since, saving what could be.  Thankfully is bin day tomorrow so the rest went straight into the food waste bin.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 24, 2021)

More appliance irritations, the element went on the oven last night, halfway through cooking a lasagna, the kitchen electrics tripped, I reset the breaker and carried on. When the timer went I opened the oven and the penny dropped what has caused the breaker to trip! Uncooked Lasagna 😩


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 24, 2021)

Someone I work with. Lives in Southampton

When he was covering manager getting the higher grade he would drive to be in for their 05:30 take off 

Now he's back with us he won't and can't get here for our 7am take off .. 07:15 earliest .. over a week it adds up considering everyone else is here by 06:30 as we get the night turns away 

So either 

Drive.
Move.
Or simple. Don't do earlies... Late shifts are available to swap ...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 24, 2021)

Homes under the hammer. 

Magnolia walls and brown carpets...... mmmm yes please, how stylish 🙄


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Homes under the hammer.

Magnolia walls and brown carpets...... mmmm yes please, how stylish 🙄
		
Click to expand...

 You're turning into a retired Old Fart Victor.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2021)

Amazon Prime.  I don't _need_ Amazon Prime - I don't _want _Amazon Prime - but whenever I go to buy something through Amazon they try to get me to take it up...I know about Amazon Prime.  If at some point in the future I need it, I know where to find it.  But meanwhile please stop pestering me about it and making me have to check that you haven't sneaked it onto my order - give me a 'Don't ask me about Prime' setting.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Amazon Prime.  I don't _need_ Amazon Prime - I don't _want _Amazon Prime - but whenever I go to buy something through Amazon they try to get me to take it up...I know about Amazon Prime.  If at some point in the future I need it, I know where to find it.  But meanwhile please stop pestering me about it and making me have to check that you haven't sneaked it onto my order - give me a 'Don't ask me about Prime' setting.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. Really winds me up. Unless you are" really on your toes" , you find you've signed for it. It is so infuriating that I stopped using A for a while.
"Opting out"  of such products should be outlawed. 
If the customer wants it , he should have to opt in, not have to search diligently to find a way to opt out.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 24, 2021)

Getting emails and texts from Axa saying sorry you are leaving (car insurance), you can still renew it's not too late.

Yes, it is, you robbing bunch of infracionables.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 24, 2021)

I wonder if Amazon are missing a trick with Prime as, ever since we signed up for it, I tend to use them as my go to for placing orders online. I'll do a bit of price research but usually they are there or thereabouts and the delivery service is great (apart from the amount of cardboard). If they made it a couple of quid a month or even free (could exclude video from the free service) then I think their sales would sky rocket.

Plus Amazon Smile is a decent way of your favourite charity getting some funds for nothing, apart from signing up.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 24, 2021)

Forgetting about the need to pay import duty now from EU countries.

Always used the same supplier, not since November though, just been hit with additional £110 in fees. 

Lesson well and truly learned there.


----------



## Dando (Mar 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Homes under the hammer.

Magnolia walls and brown carpets...... mmmm yes please, how stylish 🙄
		
Click to expand...

did it have an avocado bathroom suite as well


----------



## sunshine (Mar 24, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			the delivery service is great (apart from the amount of cardboard)
		
Click to expand...

This is the box that arrived when I ordered a new battery for my laser rangefinder


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 24, 2021)

The dogs help with ours!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 24, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The dogs help with ours!

View attachment 35794
hope you don't have to return it 

Click to expand...


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 24, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The dogs help with ours!

View attachment 35794

Click to expand...

Ted just likes to get in them......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Ted just likes to get in them......
View attachment 35795

Click to expand...

He must think he's a cat


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 24, 2021)

Since having my covid jab, I am allergic to cats.

Or, hay fever season has started, and it just so happens to be coincidental.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 24, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Since having my covid jab, I am allergic to cats.

Or, hay fever season has started, and it just so happens to be coincidental.
		
Click to expand...

Did you react to it as feared?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 24, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Did you react to it as feared?
		
Click to expand...

Was fine til about midnight, then two hours of really weird stuff. Woke up late, and have been a bit flat all day. Perking up watching the golf. Will be fine tomorrow I think. Cheers for asking.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 24, 2021)

The news is filled with nonesense stuff like this 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/royal-f...e-says-white-people-rife-internalised-racism/

“Race is an issue in our marriage because as a white woman of privilege, *I have racist tendencies written in at a cellular level*,” she said.

Alaskan-born Ms Roth wrote in Good Housekeeping last year: “It does not matter how many marches I have planned or how many progressive candidates I have campaigned for or how many times I have chanted Black Lives Matter in the streets: *I am rife with internalised racism and unconscious bias. *

“*And to all of the non-black folks reading this, we need to get clear on something: So are you.*”


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			The news is filled with nonesense stuff like this

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/royal-f...e-says-white-people-rife-internalised-racism/

“Race is an issue in our marriage because as a white woman of privilege, *I have racist tendencies written in at a cellular level*,” she said.

Alaskan-born Ms Roth wrote in Good Housekeeping last year: “It does not matter how many marches I have planned or how many progressive candidates I have campaigned for or how many times I have chanted Black Lives Matter in the streets: *I am rife with internalised racism and unconscious bias. *

“*And to all of the non-black folks reading this, we need to get clear on something: So are you.*”
		
Click to expand...

Seems to me that all she is saying is that as animals of the human sort we will instinctively stick with and trust other human beings who are like us more than those who aren't.   Of course most of us learn to not discriminate.  But of course this sort of stuff is highlighted in the Telegraph and it's ilk to irritate and anger it's readership - so job done


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2021)

Hobbit said:



 You're turning into a retired Old Fart Victor.
		
Click to expand...

turning ?


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Homes under the hammer.

Magnolia walls and brown carpets...... mmmm yes please, how stylish 🙄
		
Click to expand...

The ones I see always seem to be grey on grey. Keep thinking the colour has gone on tv. At least Crow would approve.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Seems to me that all she is saying is that as animals of the human sort we will instinctively stick with and trust other human beings who are like us more than those who aren't.   Of course most of us learn to not discriminate.  But of course this sort of stuff is highlighted in the Telegraph and it's ilk to irritate and anger it's readership - so job done 

Click to expand...

I agree with you - I think it's almost human nature or survival instinct to have preference towards those that are the same as you - if you're brought up correctly you simply learn to reject this instinct internally.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 24, 2021)

richart said:



			The ones I see always seem to be grey on grey. Keep thinking the colour has gone on tv. At least Crow would approve.

Click to expand...

Yeah it's like that on B&W tv. Have you thought of upgrading to one of these?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 24, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			The news is filled with nonesense stuff like this

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/royal-f...e-says-white-people-rife-internalised-racism/

“Race is an issue in our marriage because as a white woman of privilege, *I have racist tendencies written in at a cellular level*,” she said.

Alaskan-born Ms Roth wrote in Good Housekeeping last year: “It does not matter how many marches I have planned or how many progressive candidates I have campaigned for or how many times I have chanted Black Lives Matter in the streets: *I am rife with internalised racism and unconscious bias. *

“*And to all of the non-black folks reading this, we need to get clear on something: So are you.*”
		
Click to expand...

I’m surprised you haven’t changed your username to NotWokingham.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Seems to me that all she is saying is that as animals of the human sort we will instinctively stick with and trust other human beings who are like us more than those who aren't.   Of course most of us learn to not discriminate.  But of course this sort of stuff is highlighted in the Telegraph and it's ilk to irritate and anger it's readership - so job done 

Click to expand...

What she is saying is all that is wrong with a lot of the counter culture in lumping everyone isn a bucket who does not agree with their woke rant of the day. Very annoying and very false. Their are far easier things to not like about people such as their personality, attitudes and actions that are far more apparent to most people than the small minority of people who use skin colour. And the source of the material has no bearing hear - i was reading direct quotes from a person


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I’m surprised you haven’t changed your username to NotWokingham.
		
Click to expand...

is is funny how you know who will respond to something and in what sort of fashion. And you are no doubt in your own way backing the side of "if you don't agree with it you are racist" but I have no idea what you actually mean


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			What she is saying is all that is wrong with a lot of the counter culture in lumping everyone isn a bucket who does not agree with their woke rant of the day. Very annoying and very false. Their are far easier things to not like about people such as their personality, attitudes and actions that are far more apparent to most people than the small minority of people who use skin colour. And the source of the material has no bearing hear - i was reading direct quotes from a person
		
Click to expand...

What you say may be true, but I don't think it addresses the underlying genetic point that seems to be being made and that irritated - that as humans of a certain type we will instinctively tend to associate and trust those of the same type - and conversely instinctively not wish to associate with and trust those of a different type.  Fortunately most of us are nurtured away from and to suppress that instinct.

btw I am sure that you appreciate that 'woke' is now derogatory shorthand for someone who is anti-racist and anti-misogyny.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 24, 2021)

The 'Sports, Hobbies and Games' books section on Amazon. I like to peruse what sports books are being released in the next month or three and have to wade through pages and pages of warcraft guff and similar. Sport deserves its own section!


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			did it have an avocado bathroom suite as well
		
Click to expand...


in the last few days weve seen avocado, dark pink and a rather fetching peach coloured suite lol, there are some right beauties out there


----------



## Dando (Mar 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			in the last few days weve seen avocado, dark pink and a rather fetching peach coloured suite lol, there are some right beauties out there
		
Click to expand...

Have you traveled back in time?


----------



## RichA (Mar 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What you say may be true, but I don't think it addresses the underlying genetic point that seems to be being made and that irritated - that as humans of a certain type we will instinctively tend to associate and trust those of the same type - and conversely instinctively not wish to associate with and trust those of a different type.  Fortunately most of us are nurtured away from and to suppress that instinct.

btw I am sure that you appreciate that 'woke' is now derogatory shorthand for someone who is anti-racist and anti-misogyny.
		
Click to expand...

Put a group of young children of mixed ethnicities together and they'll play. They won't care or even realise that they are different. It's learned as they get a little older, not innate.
An opinion, but one i believe and have seen in action.


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Have you traveled back in time?
		
Click to expand...

nope were looking for what the agents love to term a "doer upper"


----------



## Slab (Mar 25, 2021)

People who drive around with their car stereo set higher than their IQ

I mean if you’re gonna do that at least have the decency to hang around a bit till we hear the whole song!


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 25, 2021)

Driving to get my vaccine today from my house to Barrhead, every 50 yards there was a black bin bag on the side of the road.  It looks like someone has basically fly tipped bags of rubbish in the middle of the night as they've been driving along.  I counted 6 by the side of the road.  Absolute gits! (I would use stronger words but I'd get a ban).


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 25, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Homes under the hammer.

Magnolia walls and brown carpets...... mmmm yes please, how stylish 🙄
		
Click to expand...


Welcome to my home.

Brown makes you feel down to earth.

Brown creates a sense of stability and support. It’s warm and friendly, practical and dependable, and can also represent the old fashioned and well established.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 25, 2021)

On this thread is hitting the 'like button' an accurate reflection?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Driving to get my vaccine today from my house to Barrhead, every 50 yards there was a black bin bag on the side of the road.  It looks like someone has basically fly tipped bags of rubbish in the middle of the night as they've been driving along.  I counted 6 by the side of the road.  Absolute gits! (I would use stronger words but I'd get a ban).  
	View attachment 35804
View attachment 35804

Click to expand...

You could be 100% right, and I would agree with your anger. One other possibility which could in fact make you happy. Could it be people, council or volunteers, collecting rubbish from the side of the road, bagging it and then leaving it for a pre-arranged council collection? We get that here and I have seen a couple of examples in the last few weeks, one was publicised one our local town FB group.

The fact that you describe the bags being every 50yds gives the possibility of order to this.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			in the last few days weve seen avocado, dark pink and a rather fetching peach coloured suite lol, there are some right beauties out there
		
Click to expand...

 That's my life in various houses summed up.

Now on a return to my childhood and back to white.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You could be 100% right, and I would agree with your anger. One other possibility which could in fact make you happy. Could it be people, council or volunteers, collecting rubbish from the side of the road, bagging it and then leaving it for a pre-arranged council collection? We get that here and I have seen a couple of examples in the last few weeks, one was publicised one our local town FB group.

The fact that you describe the bags being every 50yds gives the possibility of order to this.
		
Click to expand...

That could be the case in some instances I agree, but this is on a back road with no houses nearby, and the bags were not placed anywhere near any paths or roads.  Anyway, I've reported it now, but I can't see anyone being caught about it unless they've left something with an address inside one of the bags.


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 25, 2021)

For years I have been getting really annoyed by TV presenters calling  the mystery vessel Mary Celeste the Marie Celeste. 
Do not know why but poor research.


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 25, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			For years I have been getting really annoyed by TV presenters calling  the mystery vessel Mary Celeste the Marie Celeste.
Do not know why but poor research.
		
Click to expand...

Depends if they are referring to the real life one or the Conan-Doyle short story that incorporates some of the facts into a short story but renames the ship to Marie.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2021)

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Estate agents and their inability to tell the whole truth


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Estate agents and their inability to tell the whole truth
		
Click to expand...

If they do, they get thrown out if the liars union


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 25, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			For years I have been getting really annoyed by TV presenters calling  the mystery vessel Mary Celeste the Marie Celeste.
Do not know why but poor research.
		
Click to expand...

 Marie was the cook and she knew what happened.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 25, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			is is funny how you know who will respond to something and in what sort of fashion. And you are no doubt in your own way backing the side of "if you don't agree with it you are racist" but I have no idea what you actually mean
		
Click to expand...

I think it was just a wee bit of teasing. You get very vexxed by so called woke culture yet live in Wokingham.


----------



## chellie (Mar 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You could be 100% right, and I would agree with your anger. One other possibility which could in fact make you happy. Could it be people, council or volunteers, collecting rubbish from the side of the road, bagging it and then leaving it for a pre-arranged council collection? We get that here and I have seen a couple of examples in the last few weeks, one was publicised one our local town FB group.

The fact that you describe the bags being every 50yds gives the possibility of order to this.
		
Click to expand...

This is what happens on one of the roads I drive down to work.


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 25, 2021)

England v San Marino.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Estate agents and their inability to tell the whole truth
		
Click to expand...


lol always nice when your suspicions are confirmed and more when they tell you one thing then post another on their facebook page


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2021)

20yr olds! 

More specificly, the 2 I got put onto my team last 6 weeks ago. 

Zero experience, no qualifications above average gcse's and they're starting on 27k such is the demand for anyone to work in freight forwarding. 

Useless is an understatement!
One fell asleep at their desk last night and the other is after a pay rise because they have now mastered the ability to sum all on excel! 

Feel like the miserable old git at work. 

Oh well. 4 more sleeps!


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 25, 2021)

Sigh.

Hermes again.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 25, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Sigh.

Hermes again.
		
Click to expand...

You can get a cream for th...

Oh wait, I see... 🤣


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2021)

Slime said:



			Sky playing hardball over the cost of my Broadband/TV package.
What was £63 in January is £102 in March!
I've told them I want to cancel.
It's now a game of bluff ................... whoever blinks first!
What have I done?
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Hold firm young jedi, they will break 💪
		
Click to expand...


They have just broken!
Same package but with upgrades to Superfast Broadband and a Sky Q box.
£68 per month.
Ryder Cup has been secured.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 25, 2021)

My Hermes delivered stuff today that they picked up yesterday.
My irritation? I have nothing to moan about with My Hermes.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			20yr olds!

More specificly, the 2 I got put onto my team last 6 weeks ago.

Zero experience, no qualifications above average gcse's and they're starting on 27k such is the demand for anyone to work in freight forwarding.

Useless is an understatement!
One fell asleep at their desk last night and the other is after a pay rise because they have now mastered the ability to sum all on excel!

Feel like the miserable old git at work.

Oh well. 4 more sleeps!
		
Click to expand...


That's the trouble now you're an old man Dave!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 25, 2021)

Online e-learning for a couple of jobs I do. If I have to listen to any more videos on GDPR, online security etc etc I might just keel over with the excitement of it all!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Online e-learning for a couple of jobs I do. If I have to listen to any more videos on GDPR, online security etc etc I might just keel over with the excitement of it all!
		
Click to expand...

How is your training going? I've only got 1 more module to complete tomorrow


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 25, 2021)

drive4show said:



			How is your training going? I've only got 1 more module to complete tomorrow 

Click to expand...

I finished it today but felt like slitting my throat at one stage!! I've had to do a load for exam invigilating too so mind numbingly dull. The last module is the longest I think!! I've not had my online induction as my manager thought he'd do it after the training. So he sent an invite for midday tomorrow at 4pm today but I'm at the dentist so not sure when that will be completed. I have to say the safety hub thing freaked me out a bit especially the "man down" element


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I finished it today but felt like slitting my throat at one stage!! I've had to do a load for exam invigilating too so mind numbingly dull. The last module is the longest I think!! I've not had my online induction as my manager thought he'd do it after the training. So he sent an invite for midday tomorrow at 4pm today but I'm at the dentist so not sure when that will be completed. I have to say the safety hub thing freaked me out a bit especially the "man down" element 

Click to expand...

I got my phone on Tuesday and set it up then had a little play with it. Went out for a walk in the evening and got a call on my own phone, the ARC asking if I was alright as I hadn't responded to a callback    At least I know the system works


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 25, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I got my phone on Tuesday and set it up then had a little play with it. Went out for a walk in the evening and got a call on my own phone, the ARC asking if I was alright as I hadn't responded to a callback    At least I know the system works 

Click to expand...

I'm terrified I'll forget to log out or change it to ok and find the police screeching to a halt outside my house!


----------



## NearHull (Mar 25, 2021)

Lingard, barn door, banjo.

 Perhaps only mildly irritating.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 25, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			My Hermes delivered stuff today that they picked up yesterday.
My irritation? I have nothing to moan about with My Hermes.
		
Click to expand...

Last month Hermes delivered an item for me next day. 
It was just unfortunate that the delivered it back to me and not to the intended recipient. 

Apparently they don't like returns addresses on parcels.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Driving to get my vaccine today from my house to Barrhead, every 50 yards there was a black bin bag on the side of the road.  It looks like someone has basically fly tipped bags of rubbish in the middle of the night as they've been driving along.  I counted 6 by the side of the road.  Absolute gits! (I would use stronger words but I'd get a ban).  
	View attachment 35804
View attachment 35804

Click to expand...

We have council workers that collect litter and rubbish from the roadside and leave the black bags to be uplifted later.
Oops I didn't notice LT's post


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2021)

Being woken up at silly o'clock by two cats that sound like they haven't eaten in months.
So you come downstairs, put fresh food and water down for them, they sniff it and then ignore it.
I swear I'm going to shoot these bloody things......


----------



## KenL (Mar 26, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Being woken up at silly o'clock by two cats that sound like they haven't eaten in months.
So you come downstairs, put fresh food and water down for them, they sniff it and then ignore it.
I swear I'm going to shoot these bloody things......


Click to expand...

Oi!


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2021)

Raheem Sterling.
Give it to me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 26, 2021)

I reinstalled windows 10 as part of a system restore on a rubbish wee laptop we have as System and Reserved was taking up almost all of the storage .... it’s only got 30Gb and S&R was taking up something like 26Gb.

After the restore System and Reserved was reduced to about 18Gb which gave room to work. But overnight S&R storage used has jumped up to 22Gb - WHY - and what the hell is all the stuff that needs so much of so little.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 26, 2021)

My Hyundai automatic stuck in the park position, in the hospital car park and wont release so has to be uplifted by a breakdown truck


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 26, 2021)

Royal Mail taking a month to deliver a parcel from Cornwall to Glasgow.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			My Hyundai automatic stuck in the park position, in the hospital car park and wont release so has to be uplifted by a breakdown truck 

Click to expand...

Check your handbook if you haven't already Billy, there's often a manual release function for this problem.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Check your handbook if you haven't already Billy, there's often a manual release function for this problem.
		
Click to expand...

I did and tried everything, but the manual release isn't working.


----------



## RichA (Mar 26, 2021)

Jiggle the ignition key while jiggling the shift lever. Might be the mechanism or switch that links the two systems. 
Not a solution if it's broken, but might get you home.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I did and tried everything, but the manual release isn't working.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, didn't know if you knew.  Hope it's not too expensive.


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2021)

Being first to view a property, putting in an offer and being told that it will be considered along with any others after the 18 viewings today and tomorrow


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry mate, didn't know if you knew.  Hope it's not too expensive. 

Click to expand...

Fingers crossed, my mechanic has it now, I hope to hear from him soon. 
But I'm going to be looking for another car now,
Thanks for trying to help guys


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2021)

Firefox disabling the backspace to go back a page function - now realise just how much I use that


----------



## DanFST (Mar 26, 2021)

China.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Firefox disabling the backspace to go back a page function - now realise just how much I use that 

Click to expand...

Google Chrome is your friend, especially the voice search function


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Firefox disabling the backspace to go back a page function - now realise just how much I use that 

Click to expand...

I use the Gesturefy add-on.

'Navigate, operate, and browse faster with mouse gestures! A customizable mouse gesture add-on with a variety of different commands. '


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Google Chrome is your friend, especially the voice search function
		
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to think I'll need to bite the bullet and swap over. Much of the online training I've had to do lately only works 100% on Chrome.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			I use the Gesturefy add-on.

'Navigate, operate, and browse faster with mouse gestures! A customizable mouse gesture add-on with a variety of different commands. '
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'll check that out.


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Firefox disabling the backspace to go back a page function - now realise just how much I use that 

Click to expand...

Same for me.
However, if I mouse click on the back arrow, at the top of the page, I go back a page.
Does this work for you?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2021)

Slime said:



			Same for me.
However, if I mouse click on the back arrow, at the top of the page, I go back a page.
Does this work for you?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but once I'm using the keyboard I hate going back to the mouse as it's more convenient to stay on the keys.


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Yes but once I'm using the keyboard I hate going back to the mouse as it's more convenient to stay on the keys.
		
Click to expand...

Just sorted it ..................... bear with me!
In the address bar at the top of the page type *about:config* and hit enter.
Click on the *Accept the Risk and Continue *button.
Click on *Show All*.
Scroll down to *browser.backspace_action*.
Mine was showing a value of 2, I suspect yours also does.
If so, click on the pencil icon on the right hand side of that line and change the value to *0*.
Click on the pencil icon again, this should save your change.
Close the page and voila, you're done.
If this doesn't work ....................... my apologies.
If this does work ........................... BOOM.
Good luck.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			Being first to view a property, putting in an offer and being told that it will be considered along with any others after the 18 viewings today and tomorrow 

Click to expand...

What you experienced is in Scotland the way it's done - all about how much you absolutely want to buy the property.

You'd get your solicitor to express your interest and other viewing and interested will do also.  When the seller is happy that there are sufficient expressions of interest you and all others are advised of a closing date for offers. You (your solicitor) submits a sealed offer to the sellers solicitor.  On the closing date the seller's solicitor opens all the sealed offers and the seller decides which to go with - and that might not be the highest.  Or something like that.  Properties going this route will be advertised as 'Offers Over'.  If the property is advertised as Fixed Price you can make an offer against that price and it may well get accepted - especially if you offer more than the FP


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2021)

Slime said:



			Just sorted it ..................... bear with me!
In the address bar at the top of the page type *about:config* and hit enter.
Click on the *Accept the Risk and Continue *button.
Click on *Show All*.
Scroll down to *browser.backspace_action*.
Mine was showing a value of 2, I suspect yours also does.
If so, click on the pencil icon on the right hand side of that line and change the value to *0*.
Click on the pencil icon again, this should save your change.
Close the page and voila, you're done.
If this doesn't work ....................... my apologies.
If this does work ........................... BOOM.
Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh you clever, clever boy  So I read about the about:config stuff but didn't know how to start (was looking for that in settings).

Happy days are here again


----------



## fundy (Mar 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What you experienced is in Scotland the way it's done - all about how much you absolutely want to buy the property.

You'd get your solicitor to express your interest and other viewing and interested will do also.  When the seller is happy that there are sufficient expressions of interest you and all others are advised of a closing date for offers. You (your solicitor) submits a sealed offer to the sellers solicitor.  On the closing date the seller's solicitor opens all the sealed offers and the seller decides which to go with - and that might not be the highest.  Or something like that.  Properties going this route will be advertised as 'Offers Over'.  If the property is advertised as Fixed Price you can make an offer against that price and it may well get accepted - especially if you offer more than the FP 

Click to expand...

Im not in Scotland though, Im in England! TBH Id give for any system other than our current one which is so open to (and actually being) abused, its ridiculous. Horrendous industry full of unregulated individuals, pretending they mean well. There are the odd exception but they seem to be few and far between in the current market. Kind of frustrating when you get viewings cancelled on some properties (even en route to the viewing) as the vendor has accepted an offer from the first viewer to not being able to have the same advantage when you do get first viewing on one youre interested in)


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What you experienced is in Scotland the way it's done - all about how much you absolutely want to buy the property.

You'd get your solicitor to express your interest and other viewing and interested will do also.  When the seller is happy that there are sufficient expressions of interest you and all others are advised of a closing date for offers. You (your solicitor) submits a sealed offer to the sellers solicitor.  On the closing date the seller's solicitor opens all the sealed offers and the seller decides which to go with - and that might not be the highest.  Or something like that.  Properties going this route will be advertised as 'Offers Over'.  If the property is advertised as Fixed Price you can make an offer against that price and it may well get accepted - especially if you offer more than the FP 

Click to expand...

I entered a sealed bid auction in the UK for a House down my road, 25 years ago. The house was up for 150 odd, best and final offers by Friday. I bid 172. Didn't win. Fine. Buyer pulled out, I was the next highest, so it was mine. For about 12 hours, until someone put in a better bid. The buyer took the better bid, and that was that.
Best and final offer by Friday? Total bollocks. I would never bother with this style of buying again.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2021)

Email from the club today to say fairway mats are mandatory on Monday...ok so it will be good to be playing but wasn't expecting the ground conditions to still require the use of mats.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 26, 2021)

We are encouraging those who have mats to use them but not made any areas compulsory, it's a late spring so far


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Email from the club today to say fairway mats are mandatory on Monday...ok so it will be good to be playing but wasn't expecting the ground conditions to still require the use of mats.
		
Click to expand...

At Wellingborough? Didn’t realise it went to fairway mats during the winter


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At Wellingborough? Didn’t realise it went to fairway mats during the winter
		
Click to expand...

Started last winter - previous winters were advisory. I'm struggling to understand that the ground conditions are that poor bearing in mind I walked round Brampton Park last week which looked pretty dry (and they get literally flooded every winter never mind a wet one). I sometimes think we're a right royal inconvenience to the Course Director who must love having his course so pristine. Already snarky comments on Twitter about repairing pitch marks!


----------



## D-S (Mar 26, 2021)

Interesting to know how far South the common usage of fairway mats is, i have never heard of them being used ever here in the South West.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 26, 2021)

D-S said:



			Interesting to know how far South the common usage of fairway mats is, i have never heard of them being used ever here in the South West.
		
Click to expand...

I fear its going to become more prevalent as in our case its the worm casts  creating muddy areas where it is impossible to get a lie unless you're using a mat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Started last winter - previous winters were advisory. I'm struggling to understand that the ground conditions are that poor bearing in mind I walked round Brampton Park last week which looked pretty dry (and they get literally flooded every winter never mind a wet one). I sometimes think we're a right royal inconvenience to the Course Director who must love having his course so pristine. Already snarky comments on Twitter about repairing pitch marks!
		
Click to expand...

We went to mats for one winter because the fairways got burnt out so there was no grass covering in a number of areas.

Surprised yours in on mats , always seems a great draining course


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2021)

Zoom cloud meeting rubbish on my tablet. I had no idea it was on there, don't want it, and it has just tried to update, and wheb it hit 27mb out of a 21mb update I stopped it, and now need to track it down and delete the flipping thing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We went to mats for one winter because the fairways got burnt out so there was no grass covering in a number of areas.

Surprised yours in on mats , always seems a great draining course
		
Click to expand...

It's not bad but it is on clay. I think it's a bit OTT to protect it quite so much although it will be rammed from dawn to dusk!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			I fear its going to become more prevalent as in our case its the worm casts  creating muddy areas where it is impossible to get a lie unless you're using a mat.
		
Click to expand...

Worm casts are going to be an issue for many of not most clubs...our fairways are covering in them at the moment - question was asked at a recent course forum held by club. 

Head greenie explained that he is no longer allowed to use the chemical they used to spray to keep the worms at bay  - and for the moment there is no replacement.  Maybe the pounding of feet and regular mowing will help but definitely an issue at the moment.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2021)

People who write for the online local paper....

_Another com-plaint explained: “From (the) right turn opposite Electra Club on to West Banks,''_

At least make an effort _ _


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Worm casts are going to be an issue for many of not most clubs...our fairways are covering in them at the moment - question was asked at a recent course forum held by club.

Head greenie explained that he is no longer allowed to use the chemical they used to spray to keep the worms at bay  - and for the moment there is no replacement.  Maybe the pounding of feet and regular mowing will help but definitely an issue at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I remember watching a documentary showing how birds brought worms to the surface, after it had been raining. By pounding on the ground making it sound like more rain.
 Just imagine the amount you'll bring up


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 28, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Being woken up at silly o'clock by two cats that sound like they haven't eaten in months.
So you come downstairs, put fresh food and water down for them, they sniff it and then ignore it.
I swear I'm going to shoot these bloody things......


Click to expand...

Are they getting on a bit? We've got two 12 year old cats and in the last year one of them has taken to yowling pretty much every night around 3am. First time it happened me and Mrs Colch ran down stairs to see what was wrong as it sounded like the cat was in pain. Phoned the vet who said that it was normal as cats got older and that it's just something they do - can be due to mental confusion or cognitive dysfunction as they get older.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Are they getting on a bit? We've got two 12 year old cats and in the last year one of them has taken to yowling pretty much every night around 3am. First time it happened me and Mrs Colch ran down stairs to see what was wrong as it sounded like the cat was in pain. Phoned the vet who said that it was normal as cats got older and that it's just something they do - can be due to mental confusion or cognitive dysfunction as they get older.
		
Click to expand...

Or just the fact that they're cats and cats are gits


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 28, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I remember watching a documentary showing how birds brought worms to the surface, after it had been raining. By pounding on the ground making it sound like more rain.
Just imagine the amount you'll bring up 

Click to expand...

Walked the course yesterday afternoon and in preping the fairways for reopening it looks like they’ve been able to clear away most of the worm casts - but we are told they are going to be something that we are going to have to live with - at least until a new treatment is available.

noting that the course looks great - but of course there hasn’t been a huge amount of growth yet so fairways are far from pristine - nice, and great for this time of year...but i do hope all members remember that it is ‘this time of year’.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 28, 2021)

Had a walk to feed the ducks with little lady 

In front of us walked a kid about 7/8 in full kit I was like oh come on.. sure enough goals over the park with 20 kids playing. Parents coaching and on the side line

 Come on guys it's just one more day 

Appreciate it will make next to nothing difference but what example you setting for your kids


----------



## RichA (Mar 28, 2021)

Andrew Marr and journalists in general (again, sorry)...
...still badgering politicians into committing to timetables and confirming there will be no more lockdowns, like anybody is actually controlling what the virus does.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2021)

Was kicking a football round in the park with a mate yesterday and bloody injured my thumb playing silly beggars going in goal. Don't know what I've done but it hurts a lot, two days before my first round back on the golf course. Idiot.


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 28, 2021)

Which to watch? Golf, cricket, football or f1?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 28, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Which to watch? Golf, cricket, football or f1?
		
Click to expand...

Just have a kip, wake up, catch up, and it's way less stressful.


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Which to watch? Golf, cricket, football or f1?
		
Click to expand...

According to some, which ever is the quickest.


----------



## cliveb (Mar 28, 2021)

What has Royal Mail done to its online buying of postage?!!!
A few weeks ago it was simplicity itself. Today was about 5 times more complicated.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 29, 2021)

cliveb said:



			What has Royal Mail done to its online buying of postage?!!!
A few weeks ago it was simplicity itself. Today was about 5 times more complicated.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because of all these scam texts and emails doing the rounds.


----------



## Slab (Mar 29, 2021)

People who want to post a video on youtube of something they saw on TV… but the only way they can think to do it is to video the screen of their tv in the lounge with the handheld camera on their phone!

Just don't bother, it'll be


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 29, 2021)

Had a couple of Sainsburys gift cards that I tried to use at the weekend, both had expired so I rang the help line to try and get them extended explaining that I had been able to use them due to a year of lockdown but no, I could only send them back to them and for an admin fee of 3:50 a card they could get me a refund.
Zero empathy 😠


----------



## DanFST (Mar 29, 2021)

The three gloves I bought before lockdown are for left handed golfers, crud.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 29, 2021)

The 'Why can they do that when I cannot do this' debates starting in the media (normal and social) already.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The 'Why can they do that when I cannot do this' debates starting in the media (normal and social) already.
		
Click to expand...

Saw this myself with a woman whinging that people are allowed to play sports but she can’t take her mother shopping. Pathetic.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Saw this myself with a woman whinging that people are allowed to play sports but she can’t take her mother shopping. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

It is not as if it is a long wait, she can in 2 weeks time (hopefully). As with most things during this, too many have looked at what is permitted and forget that that may be the be all and end all to some people. My mum is on her own now and golf his her major social interaction and she is like a kid at Xmas today. Trouble is, people choose not to look at that, they would rather bash the fact that some things are allowed rather than be glad that someone is now doing what they love, feel happy for them and hope that their thing is on the permitted list soon. 

Would so laugh if at a press conference the announcement was that Dave from Kettering thinks it is wrong that people can play golf when he cannot take his kids to the Cinema and we agree so we have banned golf for the whole country again. People never say in their argument whether they mean that more things should be allowed or whether they feel that the permitted activity should be banned.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			It is not as if it is a long wait, she can in 2 weeks time (hopefully). As with most things during this, too many have looked at what is permitted and forget that that may be the be all and end all to some people. My mum is on her own now and golf his her major social interaction and she is like a kid at Xmas today. Trouble is, people choose not to look at that, they would rather bash the fact that some things are allowed rather than be glad that someone is now doing what they love, feel happy for them and hope that their thing is on the permitted list soon.

Would so laugh if at a press conference the announcement was that Dave from Kettering thinks it is wrong that people can play golf when he cannot take his kids to the Cinema and we agree so we have banned golf for the whole country again. People never say in their argument whether they mean that more things should be allowed or whether they feel that the permitted activity should be banned.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's clear that the argument usually translates to "I want to do what I want!"


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 29, 2021)

Serious irritation!!

At some point the temp control knob in my beer fridge has been knocked/nudged. 7 exploding cans of beer and 3 bottles of white Rioja with the corks popped!

Counselling is booked...


----------



## GB72 (Mar 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think it's clear that the argument usually translates to "I want to do what I want!"
		
Click to expand...

I know but it does wind people up when your response is 'you are right, we should extend the ban on that activity' rather then support their view that their chosen pastime should be allowed.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 29, 2021)

This started off as a nice thought - was queuing to get into Tesco's yesterday and I let a mother with two young children move in front of me as I was near the entrance to save her walking to the back of the queue some 30 yards behind.  We were chatting and as we got to the front, an old guy just came along with a trolley and pushed straight in front, no "excuse me", just barged in ignoring social distancing in the process.  Both of us said something to him and got told where to go that he was disabled and did not have to queue.   And a nob.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I know but it does wind people up when your response is 'you are right, we should extend the ban on that activity' rather then support their view that their chosen pastime should be allowed.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's one of the problems I guess, people don't think about how their moaning could negatively affect others. We were all bummed about golf being shut, but at least all sports were in the same boat.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 29, 2021)

Expanding upon that - I would see no issue with vaccination passports to allow those who’ve had the vaccine to do things that those who haven’t wouldn’t be able to do, as long as it’s clear that we can progress the vaccine program quickly. I would prohibit those who refuse the vaccine from things like flying in the short term until here immunity is proven in our population.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 29, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Serious irritation!!

At some point the temp control knob in my beer fridge has been knocked/nudged. 7 exploding cans of beer and 3 bottles of white Rioja with the corks popped!

Counselling is booked...
		
Click to expand...


My household has respected a moment of silence.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Expanding upon that - I would see no issue with vaccination passports to allow those who’ve had the vaccine to do things that those who haven’t wouldn’t be able to do, as long as it’s clear that we can progress the vaccine program quickly. I would prohibit those who refuse the vaccine from things like flying in the short term until here immunity is proven in our population.
		
Click to expand...

That would be pretty funny in one respect to see all the anti-vaxxers up in arms about it.   And then the lawsuits would follow  :-(    But we could send them a postcard in the meantime


----------



## GB72 (Mar 29, 2021)

Totally sour grapes I know but articles and reports about how people are spending their first day of relaxed lockdown, from playing golf to meeting friends and family etc. Me, I am spending it at work, in the same way that I have spent every other day of lockdown.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Had a couple of Sainsburys gift cards that I tried to use at the weekend, both had expired so I rang the help line to try and get them extended explaining that I had been able to use them due to a year of lockdown but no, I could only send them back to them and for an admin fee of 3:50 a card they could get me a refund.
Zero empathy 😠
		
Click to expand...

Along these lines ... One4all gift cards! Complete crock of (bad word)

Every Xmas and bday I get one from my aunt 

Lovely thought. Not a question there , very grateful I get anything ofc 

But they litterally go to the wife to buy clothes for the kids now lol 

For example £15 I get 

To use online (shops are closed) you have to spend exactly £15.. you can't top the card up once it's £15 .. and you can't spend the £15 and then pay with a debit card .. it has to cover the entire purchase .. 

Since lockdown I have had £45 worth of cards (2 bdays and a Xmas)

£45 worth of kids clothes lol because I just can't use them for anything I'd use 

Why don't they just make them like a gift card or just make it so I can add the difference!


----------



## Neilds (Mar 29, 2021)

Seeing a woman in the paper describing herself as being part of a ‘mixed size couple’. Are people so desperate to give themselves labels now?!?!


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 29, 2021)

Jean, today’s racist caller on LBC. Easily found on social media. What utter scum of the earth.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Jean, today’s racist caller on LBC. Easily found on social media. What utter scum of the earth.
		
Click to expand...

Just caught what you are referencing on twitter 

Sounded like she misunderstood for a min.. then she just came out with polluting. Just wow.

He handled it well. Wish he represented my area


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Just caught what you are referencing on twitter

Sounded like she misunderstood for a min.. then she just came out with polluting. Just wow.

He handled it well. Wish he represented my area
		
Click to expand...

I wonder when the penny will drop for her and she realises that both the Angles and the Saxons were immigrants.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I wonder when the penny will drop for her and she realises that both the Angles and the Saxons were immigrants.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised he didn't mention it lol maybe he didn't want to burst her bubble 

Need restrictions lifted asap so she can be vile to her friends in a little coffee morning and not national radio (if Jean won't be educated)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 29, 2021)

Seemingly [not certain that this is true] the scientist who became the first covid vaccine 'inventor' was the son of an Asian immigrant to Germany.
Adolf [and probably Jean] would have been furious.


----------



## chellie (Mar 29, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Seeing a woman in the paper describing herself as being part of a ‘mixed size couple’. Are people so desperate to give themselves labels now?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Is that one who is obese and one who isnt


----------



## Neilds (Mar 29, 2021)

chellie said:



			Is that one who is obese and one who isnt

Click to expand...

That’s the one. Maybe I am in a mixed hair style couple 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 29, 2021)

chellie said:



			Is that one who is obese and one who isnt

Click to expand...

#feeder?


----------



## banjofred (Mar 29, 2021)

Toenails that fall off. First one in a long time....got zapped walking a lot.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 29, 2021)

Energy bills and 'deals'. My yearly deal is coming to an end, used Scottish power for years, they have always been the cheapest. Can I find anything anywhere near close to what I am paying today???!! Nope, best deal I can find is 45% more than I am paying today. WHY??!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Energy bills and 'deals'. My yearly deal is coming to an end, used Scottish power for years, they have always been the cheapest. Can I find anything anywhere near close to what I am paying today???!! Nope, best deal I can find is 45% more than I am paying today. WHY??!
		
Click to expand...

Brexit 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2021)

chellie said:



			Is that one who is obese and one who isnt

Click to expand...

Every day is a learning day. I've never heard of this phrase before and I instantly thought height. My late uncle was about 6ft 2, his wife, my aunt is 4ft 10. I thought of them when I saw the phrase, although neither they nor I would ever have used it. Things are weird now 😁


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Energy bills and 'deals'. My yearly deal is coming to an end, used Scottish power for years, they have always been the cheapest. Can I find anything anywhere near close to what I am paying today???!! Nope, best deal I can find is 45% more than I am paying today. WHY??!
		
Click to expand...

Check out Bulb


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 29, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Energy bills and 'deals'. My yearly deal is coming to an end, used Scottish power for years, they have always been the cheapest. Can I find anything anywhere near close to what I am paying today???!! Nope, best deal I can find is 45% more than I am paying today. WHY??!
		
Click to expand...

In exactly the same situation, I went with their 2 year fixed deal. Didn’t seem too bad, saves me the faff of loading all my details into a search engine.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			In exactly the same situation, I went with their 2 year fixed deal. Didn’t seem too bad, saves me the faff of loading all my details into a search engine.
		
Click to expand...

With Bulb 100% Green Energy if an existing customer recommends someone else, both get a £100 referral credit,  if they sign up.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Fingers crossed, my mechanic has it now, I hope to hear from him soon.
But I'm going to be looking for another car now,
Thanks for trying to help guys 

Click to expand...

Update- My mechanic has temporarily jammed in the release mechanism, allowing me to use it.
He recons it's an electrical control circuit problem, so waiting for an auto spark to check it out, when 

Turns out that the manual release lever bar isn't directly under the access point, it's about an inch away nearer the front, see photo .
Trying to get info about Hyundai car repairs or parts isn't easy


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Energy bills and 'deals'. My yearly deal is coming to an end, used Scottish power for years, they have always been the cheapest. Can I find anything anywhere near close to what I am paying today???!! Nope, best deal I can find is 45% more than I am paying today. WHY??!
		
Click to expand...

Try octupus energy 

It's very cheap.

share.octopus.energy/jade-skunk-514

Apparently USe this to share £100

But they been so cheap for me


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 29, 2021)

Utterly ridiculous;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-56570337


----------



## cliveb (Mar 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			With Bulb 100% Green Energy if an existing customer recommends someone else, both get a £100 referral credit,  if they sign up.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm with Bulb and they seem a decent bunch, BUT...
Since my leccy comes via National Grid through the same substation as my neighbours (who could be with any other suppliers), how does Bulb ensure all of the electrons delivered to my house are green?
I think this 100% green claim is frankly a crock of the proverbial.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Ok, I'm with Bulb and they seem a decent bunch, BUT...
Since my leccy comes via National Grid through the same substation as my neighbours (who could be with any other suppliers), how does Bulb ensure all of the electrons delivered to my house are green?
I think this 100% green claim is frankly a crock of the proverbial.
		
Click to expand...

Ask them directly if you think they're lying and advertising falsely .
I'm not sure but think it works in much the same fashion as household solar panels and wind farms feeding green power back into the grid.
But it's hard to tell the colour of electricity and gas at the best of times, but blue would be my preference


----------



## Neilds (Mar 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Ask them directly if you think they're lying and advertising falsely .
I'm not sure but think it works in much the same fashion as household solar panels and wind farms feeding green power back into the grid.
But it's hard to tell the colour of electricity and gas at the best of times, but blue would be my preference 

Click to expand...

https://www.dyballassociates.co.uk/...go-certificates-following-times-investigation
This story was on Radio 2 last week. Seems a lot of firms aren’t being totally honest, passing off non green electricity as green by buying certificates on the cheap


----------



## GB72 (Mar 30, 2021)

Sat at my desk working like I have every day during lockdown whilst others are out golfing and enjoying the sun (See, do still have irritations)


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Sat at my desk working like I have every day during lockdown whilst others are out golfing and enjoying the sun (See, do still have irritations) 

Click to expand...

If it's any consolation, we North of the border never stopped playing


----------



## GB72 (Mar 30, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			If it's any consolation, we North of the border never stopped playing 

Click to expand...

To be fair (and I know that many of these people will have issues to deal with down the line) but the news stories, social media etc about how people are enjoying the sun on furlough, how people are meeting up with friends and family etc on furlough whilst I am sat at my desk as I have been throughout gets to me a bit. I know, totally irrational and I am in a far better place than most but when furlough is portrayed by some as a fun, paid holiday when the sun is out and people can meet up (I know it is not) it can get a little tiresome.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 30, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			If it's any consolation, we North of the border never stopped playing 

Click to expand...

And enjoying the sun? 🤔 😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 30, 2021)

Listening to callers in to David Lammy earlier on LBC - the rationale given by some around not getting vaccinated made me despair...especially when members of the black community linked their reluctance or refusal to be vaccinated with their life-long experiences of racism...

As Lammy pointed out - if the black community doesn't 'up their game' on this and there is a 3rd wave - he knows who is going to be blamed - and he knows that the blame might be being appropriately directed - at least in part.  So frustrating - but I guess we are seeing present and real an issue that affects us all of the racist seed that has been sown over the decades.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 30, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			And enjoying the sun? 🤔 😁
		
Click to expand...

We never enjoy the sun so it brings nothing to the party 😋


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			To be fair (and I know that many of these people will have issues to deal with down the line) but the news stories, social media etc about how people are enjoying the sun on furlough, how people are meeting up with friends and family etc on furlough whilst I am sat at my desk as I have been throughout gets to me a bit. I know, totally irrational and I am in a far better place than most but when furlough is portrayed by some as a fun, paid holiday when the sun is out and people can meet up (I know it is not) it can get a little tiresome.
		
Click to expand...

Never been furloughed either. Worked solidly with one unpaid break in December.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 30, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Never been furloughed either. Worked solidly with one unpaid break in December.
		
Click to expand...

OK my time off over Xmas was paid but that is pretty much the only time (aside from Bank Holidays) that I have had off in over a year now.


----------



## chellie (Mar 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			OK my time off over Xmas was paid but that is pretty much the only time (aside from Bank Holidays) that I have had off in over a year now.
		
Click to expand...

Why have you not taken any other time off? That's not normal or healthy.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 30, 2021)

chellie said:



			Why have you not taken any other time off? That's not normal or healthy.
		
Click to expand...

Was in lockdown, Tier 3 or Tier 4 pretty much the whole of the time and so did no see much point in taking holiday to sit around the house.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Listening to callers in to David Lammy earlier on LBC - the rationale given by some around not getting vaccinated made me despair...especially when members of the black community linked their reluctance or refusal to be vaccinated with their life-long experiences of racism...

As Lammy pointed out - if the black community doesn't 'up their game' on this and there is a 3rd wave - he knows who is going to be blamed - and he knows that the blame might be being appropriately directed - at least in part.  So frustrating - but I guess we are seeing present and real an issue that affects us all of the racist seed that has been sown over the decades.
		
Click to expand...

Those that choose not to get the jab without a medical reason, will only have themselves to blame if the worst happens.
There will be some who are here illegally and not in the system, and scared they get found out and deported.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Was in lockdown, Tier 3 or Tier 4 pretty much the whole of the time and so did no see much point in taking holiday to sit around the house.
		
Click to expand...

Not good.  Where I work was telling us to take leave and make sure we had a break. There was no provision to carry over extra leave unless you had good reason, and COVID wasn’t considered a good reason. Totally agreed with this approach


----------



## GB72 (Mar 30, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Not good.  Where I work was telling us to take leave and make sure we had a break. There was no provision to carry over extra leave unless you had good reason, and COVID wasn’t considered a good reason. Totally agreed with this approach
		
Click to expand...

We can carry a week over each year for the next 4 years so at least got an extra week every year for a while


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Those that choose not to get the jab without a medical reason, will only have themselves to blame if the worst happens.
There will be some who are here illegally and not in the system, and scared they get found out and deported.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Just wow. You think people who are being invited for vaccinations are saying no because it’s some kind of elaborate scheme to find illegals and deport them. Do you call into David Lammy to abuse him, by any chance?


----------



## chellie (Mar 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Was in lockdown, Tier 3 or Tier 4 pretty much the whole of the time and so did no see much point in taking holiday to sit around the house.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised your work allowed you to do that as it's not good not to have a break.  They have some responsibility for staff welfare. I couldn't do it. I deserve more.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Wow. Just wow. You think people who are being invited for vaccinations are saying no because it’s some kind of elaborate scheme to find illegals and deport them. Do you call into David Lammy to abuse him, by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, no,no and no.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			We can carry a week over each year for the next 4 years so at least got an extra week every year for a while
		
Click to expand...

A week off in four years is no good to you right now. Look after yourself now and you will appreciate it more in the future


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 30, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Wow. Just wow. You think people who are being invited for vaccinations are saying no *because it’s some kind of elaborate scheme to find illegals and deport them*. Do you call into David Lammy to abuse him, by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, do you not read what is written ?  The second paragraph merely suggests that *some *illegals will think the fact that they are here illegally may be found out if they come forward for vaccination.
That's a completely different thing from saying what you have said above.

Jeez!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Blimey, do you not read what is written ?  The second paragraph merely suggests that *some *illegals will think the fact that they are here illegally may be found out if they come forward for vaccination.
That's a completely different thing from saying what you have said above.

Jeez!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you , sadly some people just look for an argument


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Thank you , sadly some people just look for an argument 

Click to expand...

No they're not!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			No they're not!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes they are


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Oh yes they are 

Click to expand...

Is this the 5 minute argument or the full half hour?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Is this the 5 minute argument or the full half hour?
		
Click to expand...

I'm out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Wow. Just wow. You think people who are being invited for vaccinations are saying no because it’s some kind of elaborate scheme to find illegals and deport them. Do you call into David Lammy to abuse him, by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

May I suggest you go out and have a game of golf -👍


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This started off as a nice thought - was queuing to get into Tesco's yesterday and I let a mother with two young children move in front of me as I was near the entrance to save her walking to the back of the queue some 30 yards behind.  We were chatting and as we got to the front, an old guy just came along with a trolley and pushed straight in front, no "excuse me", just barged in ignoring social distancing in the process.  Both of us said something to him and got told where to go that he was disabled and did not have to queue.   And a nob.
		
Click to expand...

He has probably been like that all his life. Just used a different excuse when he was younger.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 30, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Blimey, do you not read what is written ?  The second paragraph merely suggests that *some *illegals will think the fact that they are here illegally may be found out if they come forward for vaccination.
That's a completely different thing from saying what you have said above.

Jeez!
		
Click to expand...

I read exactly what was written. Illegals won’t be choosing not to have the vaccination as they won’t be getting an invite for one, ergo his suggestion that the reason people aren’t accepting vaccination because they’re here illegally is nonsense.

Which then leads us to wonder why anyone automatically associates people of non-white backgrounds with being an illegal immigrant...

Open your eyes and see unrecognised prejudice for what it is. This is exactly the sort of thing that we need to root out in society. Ignorance is no excuse anymore.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			May I suggest you go out and have a game of golf -👍
		
Click to expand...

May I suggest you don’t make excuses for unconscious bias.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			May I suggest you don’t make excuses for unconscious bias.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - go out and have a game of golf and stop trying to fight everyone and the world , you are becoming more and more bitter as each day goes by. You are not required to challenge everyone and everything - step back , do something you enjoy for a week


----------



## DanFST (Mar 30, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I read exactly what was written. Illegals won’t be choosing not to have the vaccination as they won’t be getting an invite for one.
		
Click to expand...

*"There will be some who are here illegally and not in the system*, and scared they get found out and deported."

Glad you guys agree. And yes some people will probably want the vaccine, but may fear interacting with a government body if they are here illegally. Seems a reasonable assumption.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 30, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I read exactly what was written. Illegals won’t be choosing not to have the vaccination as they won’t be getting an invite for one, ergo his suggestion that the reason people aren’t accepting vaccination because they’re here illegally is nonsense.

Which then leads us to wonder why anyone automatically associates people of non-white backgrounds with being an illegal immigrant...

Open your eyes and see unrecognised prejudice for what it is. This is exactly the sort of thing that we need to root out in society. Ignorance is no excuse anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, just wow!! There's reading between the lines, and there's READING BETWEEN THE LINES!!

Just who brought colour into the discussion? YOU!! You really do take professionally offended to the nth degree... jeez man, you really do need to get out more.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			jeez man, you really do need to get out more.
		
Click to expand...

Preferably from the forum than the house


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 30, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I read exactly what was written. Illegals won’t be choosing not to have the vaccination as they won’t be getting an invite for one, ergo his suggestion that the reason people aren’t accepting vaccination because they’re here illegally is nonsense.

*Which then leads us to wonder why anyone automatically associates *people of non-white backgrounds with being an illegal immigrant...

Open your eyes and see unrecognised prejudice for what it is. This is exactly the sort of thing that we need to root out in society. Ignorance is no excuse anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Which then leads *you.!*

Taking leaps like that are to my mind frightening, what the hell sort of society would we be in if the powers that be thought like that about obvious innocently made statements.!!


----------



## Pants (Mar 30, 2021)

Just ignore him mate.  He's just one of these keyboard warriors trying to make himself look clever but ends up only making himself look a complete idiot.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			May I suggest you don’t make excuses for unconscious bias.
		
Click to expand...

I said illegal, where did colour come into it


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I said illegal, where did colour come into it 

Click to expand...

That’s that unconscious bias he was on about! 
Assumes illegals are people of colour! Tut tut!


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 31, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Energy bills and 'deals'. My yearly deal is coming to an end, used Scottish power for years, they have always been the cheapest. Can I find anything anywhere near close to what I am paying today???!! Nope, best deal I can find is 45% more than I am paying today. WHY??!
		
Click to expand...

 Tonik energy having collapsed I was forced to switch because Ofgem automatically switched me to Scottish Power who I have had problems with in the past. The best I could find was £20 a month more expensive.  In the end I went to OVO on a 2 year fix just in time before the latest price increases that Ofgem is allowing. They offer interest on all credit .

I found there was very little difference between virtually all of them which is probably something to do with the price caps now being imposed .


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 31, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Royal Mail taking a month to deliver a parcel from Cornwall to Glasgow.
		
Click to expand...

Hand delivered?  It is a long walk


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Blimey, do you not read what is written ?  The second paragraph merely suggests that *some *illegals will think the fact that they are here illegally may be found out if they come forward for vaccination.
That's a completely different thing from saying what you have said above.

Jeez!
		
Click to expand...

Lammy was talking about the black community...I might suggest that any avoidance to taking the vaccine in the illegal immigrant community is a far less significant issue than poor uptake in the black community.  In fact I suspect that the risk associated with lack of vaccination of the illegal immigrant community is much lower than that associated with low uptake in the wider UK population outside of the black community.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Listening to callers in to David Lammy earlier on LBC - the rationale given by some around not getting vaccinated made me despair...especially when members of the black community linked their reluctance or refusal to be vaccinated with their life-long experiences of racism...

As Lammy pointed out - if the black community doesn't 'up their game' on this and there is a 3rd wave -* he knows who is going to be blamed *- and he knows that the blame might be being appropriately directed - at least in part.  So frustrating - but I guess we are seeing present and real an issue that affects us all of the racist seed that has been sown over the decades.
		
Click to expand...

More worrying than the black community being blamed if there is a third wave, is the likelihood of many more avoidable deaths in that community due to reluctance to have the vaccine.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2021)

Wife is insisting we babysit her friend's kid again tomorrow night. He is a hyperactive little git and it was torture last time. "It will be good practise for when we have one" she says - not really because I couldn't give a stuff about someone else's kid who's already 5 years old and a pain in the backside.


----------



## DanFST (Mar 31, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			More worrying than the black community being blamed if there is a third wave, is the likelihood of many more avoidable deaths in that community due to reluctance to have the vaccine.
		
Click to expand...

Find that incredibly worrying. Normally I wouldn't care if anyone is ignorant, but there has been clear and widespread misinformation spread in those communities.


----------



## cliveb (Mar 31, 2021)

Ebay have changed the way sellers get paid.
They proudly announce that they're now going to send the funds straight to your bank account, so you no longer have to pay Paypal's commission.
What they didn't make clear is that they've upped their commission from 10% to 12.8%.
So you're still paying nearly as much commission as before, *and* Ebay hang on to your funds for a few days.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wife is insisting we babysit her friend's kid again tomorrow night. He is a hyperactive little git and it was torture last time. "It will be good practise for when we have one" she says - not really because I couldn't give a stuff about someone else's kid who's already 5 years old and a pain in the backside.
		
Click to expand...

Just say right love lol are we their official support or childcare bubble? Nope so I refuse to break the law lol

Plus yes it's completely different... Your own kids you have to like


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Ebay have changed the way sellers get paid.
They proudly announce that they're now going to send the funds straight to your bank account, so you no longer have to pay Paypal's commission.
What they didn't make clear is that they've upped their commission from 10% to 12.8%.
So you're still paying nearly as much commission as before, *and* Ebay hang on to your funds for a few days.
		
Click to expand...

I like that now there isn't a bill few weeks later for the final value fee

However I agree .. it's rubbish


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 31, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Ebay have changed the way sellers get paid.
They proudly announce that they're now going to send the funds straight to your bank account, so you no longer have to pay Paypal's commission.
What they didn't make clear is that they've upped their commission from 10% to 12.8%.
So you're still paying nearly as much commission as before, *and* Ebay hang on to your funds for a few days.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going to sell anymore as it's not worth it and it took 4 days for me to get paid. I've noticed things are taking longer to be delivered so can only assume sellers are waiting for the payment before sending...which is fair enough and think I'd do the same.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm not going to sell anymore as it's not worth it and it took 4 days for me to get paid. I've noticed things are taking longer to be delivered so can only assume sellers are waiting for the payment before sending...which is fair enough and think I'd do the same.
		
Click to expand...

Try using Gumtree or Facebook market place


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm not going to sell anymore as it's not worth it and it took 4 days for me to get paid. I've noticed things are taking longer to be delivered so can only assume sellers are waiting for the payment before sending...which is fair enough and think I'd do the same.
		
Click to expand...

It's pure greed by eBay 

They already make enough 

Had their own payment system in PayPal ... split from them.. want to make more money again ..


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 31, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Try using Gumtree or Facebook market place 

Click to expand...

Marketplace has been pretty good so far - must try Gumtree too!


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 31, 2021)

Having a post that praised the country removed as deemed “political” 

Strange what some people want to see when the agenda doesn’t suit.


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2021)

Lee "one eyed" Dixon


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2021)

Chase contestants who take the lower offer and then stand there explaining their answers to show how clever they are.

If you're that clever take what you've earned or go high.


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Chase contestants who take the lower offer and then stand there explaining their answers to show how clever they are.

If you're that clever take what you've earned or go high.
		
Click to expand...

seat 3 for -3k yesterday


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2021)

fundy said:



			seat 3 for -3k yesterday 

Click to expand...

Yup.  "I know my country music and was expecting Bonnie Raitt to come up."  Obviously not, as she is a blues singer & guitarist.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 31, 2021)

I know I’m getting old, but some of the pronunciation of common words on the TV by people trying to be “street” is really knitting my yoghurt 

It’s “opportunity” not “oppertuni-eee”
It’s “ability” not “abili-eee”

I’m normally the first to defend those who get hit by the grammar police , but this is just lazy


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 31, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I know I’m getting old, but some of the pronunciation of common words on the TV by people trying to be “street” is really knitting my yoghurt

It’s “opportunity” not “oppertuni-eee”
It’s “ability” not “abili-eee”

I’m normally the first to defend those who get hit by the grammar police , but this is just lazy
		
Click to expand...

Go Polish yer head.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 31, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I know I’m getting old, but some of the pronunciation of common words on the TV by people trying to be “street” is really knitting my yoghurt

It’s “opportunity” not “oppertuni-eee”
It’s “ability” not “abili-eee”

*I’m normally the first to defend those who get hit by the grammar police , but this is just lazy*

Click to expand...






Oh the irony.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 31, 2021)

fundy said:



			seat 3 for -3k yesterday 

Click to expand...

And then had the cheek to tell player 4 to go high!😳


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 31, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I know I’m getting old, but some of the pronunciation of common words on the TV by people trying to be “street” is really knitting my yoghurt

It’s “opportunity” not “oppertuni-eee”
It’s “ability” not “abili-eee”

I’m normally the first to defend those who get hit by the grammar police , but this is just lazy
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they are pronouncing them correctly but its your old ears that are faulty...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe they are pronouncing them correctly but its your old ears that are faulty...
		
Click to expand...

Don’t say that, they are the only bits left that work... 😳


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wife is insisting we babysit her friend's kid again tomorrow night. He is a hyperactive little git and it was torture last time. "It will be good practise for when we have one" she says - not really because I couldn't give a stuff about someone else's kid who's already 5 years old and a pain in the backside.
		
Click to expand...

Told wife this 

She said send them the twins for the weekend 

No returns lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2021)

Trying on my shorts wednesday and they didn't even close.. I was like whoops lockdown been good .. so ordered 4 new pairs 

Went to try on another pair yesterday . Fit fine? Went back to original pair 

Fit fine ..

What the heck lol


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 1, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I know I’m getting old, but some of the pronunciation of common words on the TV by people trying to be “street” is really knitting my yoghurt

It’s “opportunity” not “oppertuni-eee”
It’s “ability” not “abili-eee”

I’m normally the first to defend those who get hit by the grammar police , but this is just lazy
		
Click to expand...

But is it yaw-gurt or yoh-goort 🤔


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 1, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But is it yaw-gurt or yoh-goort 🤔
		
Click to expand...


Yog-ert


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Trying on my shorts wednesday and they didn't even close.. I was like whoops lockdown been good .. so ordered 4 new pairs

Went to try on another pair yesterday . Fit fine? Went back to original pair

Fit fine ..

What the heck lol
		
Click to expand...

Timing is everything. A year or two back I bought new work trousers at the start of January with some vouchers I got for Christmas. I have always worn a 34, but the 34s were a bit tight, I figured it was just that shop and their sizing, so I bought a couple of 36s. They've been ridiculously loose ever since, I think it turns out it was just a bit of post-Christmas belly that I soon lost. Oops.

That brings me onto another irritation in buying clothes recently. As I said, I've always bought 34 mostly, but recently I've bought jeans from Costco in a 34 that were too loose when I got them back so I had to go back and get them in 32. Couple of weeks later bought shorts in Costco, so I thought I'd buy them in 32 - too tight, had to take them back and get a 34. What I've realised is, I'm probably bang on a size 33. But that doesn't exist anywhere since they only make even numbers for some stupid reason, so I'm destined to have trousers either extremely snug or with an inch of space, for the rest of my life.


----------



## Neilds (Apr 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Trying on my shorts wednesday and they didn't even close.. I was like whoops lockdown been good .. so ordered 4 new pairs

Went to try on another pair yesterday . Fit fine? Went back to original pair

Fit fine ..

What the heck lol
		
Click to expand...

I’m the opposite 😀😀😀
Tried on my shorts the other day and all fell straight down thanks to my lockdown weight loss. Going to cost me a fortune in new clothes, both social, golf and work - especially as I have just left the RAF and have to buy my own work clothes (whenever I start in the office)


----------



## Beedee (Apr 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Timing is everything. A year or two back I bought new work trousers at the start of January with some vouchers I got for Christmas. I have always worn a 34, but the 34s were a bit tight, I figured it was just that shop and their sizing, so I bought a couple of 36s. They've been ridiculously loose ever since, I think it turns out it was just a bit of post-Christmas belly that I soon lost. Oops.

That brings me onto another irritation in buying clothes recently. As I said, I've always bought 34 mostly, but recently I've bought jeans from Costco in a 34 that were too loose when I got them back so I had to go back and get them in 32. Couple of weeks later bought shorts in Costco, so I thought I'd buy them in 32 - too tight, had to take them back and get a 34. What I've realised is, I'm probably bang on a size 33. But that doesn't exist anywhere since they only make even numbers for some stupid reason, so I'm destined to have trousers either extremely snug or with an inch of space, for the rest of my life.
		
Click to expand...

Think of it like club shaft stiffness.  All you can tell from with a "stiff" shaft is it is probably stiffer than the same model of shaft in "regular".  Can't really compare between manufactures, or even models within a manufacturer.
It's much the same with clothes these days.  All 32 means is that it's probably smaller than the same item of clothing in a 34.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don’t say that, they are the only bits left that work... 😳
		
Click to expand...

What, pardon


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2021)

Incompetent estate agents who are constantly hiding bad practises behind how busy/crazy the market is. Geez some of them have got a shock coming when business isnt so easy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Incompetent estate agents who are constantly hiding bad practises behind how busy/crazy the market is. Geez some of them have got a shock coming when business isnt so easy
		
Click to expand...

We last bought in 1994; good to know they haven’t changed 🙄😡


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			We last bought in 1994; good to know they haven’t changed 🙄😡
		
Click to expand...


have bought/sold 15 times in that period, currently worse than I can remember seeing it, its partly a function of how one sided the mkt is (lots of demand no supply)


----------



## NearHull (Apr 1, 2021)

Neilds said:



			I’m the opposite 😀😀😀
Tried on my shorts the other day and all fell straight down thanks to my lockdown weight loss. Going to cost me a fortune in new clothes, both social, golf and work - especially as I have just left the RAF and have to buy my own work clothes (whenever I start in the office)
		
Click to expand...

When I left the RAF, I found paying for a dentist more than irritating.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 1, 2021)

Does anyone else get irrationally annoyed when you phone installs an update and all it seems to have done is changed some fonts and graphics here and there? 😒


----------



## Neilds (Apr 1, 2021)

NearHull said:



			When I left the RAF, I found paying for a dentist more than irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, had that one as well as well as prescriptions . Blooming expensive 🤬


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 1, 2021)

FedEx/TNT chasing us at work for an invoice that is not for us. Frequent emails to the addresses given for queries have gone ignored, the number to speak to someone leads you to be cut off. The latest letter threatens us with court action . One half competent human could resolve this. If only they employed one.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Does anyone else get irrationally annoyed when you phone installs an update and all it seems to have done is changed some fonts and graphics here and there? 😒
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and the new fonts and graphics look to have been designed by a 10 year old.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2021)

People who phone and do not leave messages, keep redialling & then expect you to chase missed calls.  No.  Not happening.

If you want me to call you back, leave me a message; if you can't be arsed, neither can I.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2021)

Next door. Lived in what 7 years this year .. always got on well. However since they have decided to move they have become annoying.

Latest is the house fell through. So txt this morning can we leave the shared drive (the size of a car) clear at all times so they can have viewings .. so they are going to take Mick again.... They do their own viewings and had them one after another over lapping etc .. not covid safe

They also have 1 car on a two car drive. Which hasn't move much this year 

Park it down by our garages.. then you have a driveway for 2 cars constantly for your viewings ...

Then they reveal they won't be selling to someone in a chain .. i mean fussy 

Sometimes I wonder if they just live in their own world


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Next door. Lived in what 7 years this year .. always got on well. However since they have decided to move they have become annoying.

Latest is the house fell through. So txt this morning can we leave the shared drive (the size of a car) clear at all times so they can have viewings .. so they are going to take Mick again.... They do their own viewings and had them one after another over lapping etc .. not covid safe

They also have 1 car on a two car drive. Which hasn't move much this year

Park it down by our garages.. then you have a driveway for 2 cars constantly for your viewings ...

*Then they reveal they won't be selling to someone in a chain .. i mean fussy*

Sometimes I wonder if they just live in their own world
		
Click to expand...


Pretty standard currently because of the stamp duty deadline


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 1, 2021)

Ruperts Obsessions with Ducks and recal going out the window when ever he see's one


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 1, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Ruperts Obsessions with Ducks and recal going out the window when ever he see's one
		
Click to expand...

For Daisy change ducks to cats! She walks at heel lovely but see a cat and my shoulder is just about dislocated.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 1, 2021)

Current survey that says a majority do not know the symptoms of covid. Really, a year into this with it on every news and social media platform and you do not know the symptoms of covid. I could teach my cat what to look for in that time and he is not a particularly intelligent cat.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 1, 2021)

Another one today, the National Lottery. I set up an online account for when I occasioanlly but a ticket but the amount of emails they bombard you with is ridiculous. I know the stakes are small but they are pushier than the most rabid of bookmakers, maybe a dozen times a day 'look what you could win' 'look who won this' 'you would hate to miss out if your numbers came up' 'look at our new games' 'but a scratchcard' 'play an online scratchcard'. It is relentless but hardly ever questioned due to the charitable element.


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Another one today, the National Lottery. I set up an online account for when I occasioanlly but a ticket but the amount of emails they bombard you with is ridiculous. I know the stakes are small but they are pushier than the most rabid of bookmakers, maybe a dozen times a day 'look what you could win' 'look who won this' 'you would hate to miss out if your numbers came up' 'look at our new games' 'but a scratchcard' 'play an online scratchcard'. It is relentless but hardly ever questioned due to the charitable element.
		
Click to expand...


my account, email preferences, turn them all off


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			my account, email preferences, turn them all off 

Click to expand...

I play online and don't get any emails from them. Do this and enjoy email peace and relaxation 👍


----------



## Rooter (Apr 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Another one today, the National Lottery. I set up an online account for when I occasioanlly but a ticket but the amount of emails they bombard you with is ridiculous. I know the stakes are small but they are pushier than the most rabid of bookmakers, maybe a dozen times a day 'look what you could win' 'look who won this' 'you would hate to miss out if your numbers came up' 'look at our new games' 'but a scratchcard' 'play an online scratchcard'. It is relentless but hardly ever questioned due to the charitable element.
		
Click to expand...


Same as banks though, I had an email from mine saying have you considered lowering your overdraft, you have a lot there and you don't need it. Log into the app...

'Click here to extend your overdraft to 5k!'


----------



## GB72 (Apr 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I play online and don't get any emails from them. Do this and enjoy email peace and relaxation 👍
		
Click to expand...

Not so much that, more about those who are vulnerable getting bombarded yet the lottery remains seen as totally virtuous.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Pretty standard currently because of the stamp duty deadline
		
Click to expand...

Explains that bit! Still could park down bottom lol lazy sod


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			For Daisy change ducks to cats! She walks at heel lovely but see a cat and my shoulder is just about dislocated.
		
Click to expand...

luckiy for us no cat is silly enough to come in our garden any longer.

i use a fig 8 lead that goes over the nose, pulling isn't a problem with one of those


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2021)

Finding the house you want and not being able to afford it when the bidding goes crazy


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Ruperts Obsessions with Ducks and recal going out the window when ever he see's one
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			For Daisy change ducks to cats! She walks at heel lovely but see a cat and my shoulder is just about dislocated.
		
Click to expand...

For Holly, change ducks or cats to deer.
Woooossshhhh, tunnel vision and total deafness in a heartbeat!


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 1, 2021)

Slime said:



			For Holly, change ducks or cats to deer.
Woooossshhhh, tunnel vision and total deafness in a heartbeat!
		
Click to expand...

I’ll join in.... for Ted change Duck’s to Balls. The lad just cannot resist, he thinks they are all for him! I need to have one on me at all times to keep him focused. (2 actually as I can’t take a chance😁) If we lose them he is a real sod and has to go back on the lead.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			People who phone and do not leave messages, keep redialling & then expect you to chase missed calls.  No.  Not happening.

If you want me to call you back, leave me a message; if you can't be arsed, neither can I.
		
Click to expand...

Seemingly it's called Ring and Hing.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Another one today, the National Lottery. I set up an online account for when I occasioanlly but a ticket but the amount of emails they bombard you with is ridiculous. I know the stakes are small but they are pushier than the most rabid of bookmakers, maybe a dozen times a day 'look what you could win' 'look who won this' 'you would hate to miss out if your numbers came up' 'look at our new games' 'but a scratchcard' 'play an online scratchcard'. It is relentless but hardly ever questioned due to the charitable element.
		
Click to expand...

Stopped entering the lottery when they put it up to £2 a few years ago.  You are right they play on the charitable element, when all they are concerned about are their profits.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 1, 2021)

GG26 said:



			Stopped entering the lottery when they put it up to £2 a few years ago.  You are right they play on the charitable element, when all they are concerned about are their profits.
		
Click to expand...

My syndicate also stopped when they increased the price, 6 of us played every Wednesday and Saturday from the beginning. Pure greed .


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Timing is everything. A year or two back I bought new work trousers at the start of January with some vouchers I got for Christmas. I have always worn a 34, but the 34s were a bit tight, I figured it was just that shop and their sizing, so I bought a couple of 36s. They've been ridiculously loose ever since, I think it turns out it was just a bit of post-Christmas belly that I soon lost. Oops.

That brings me onto another irritation in buying clothes recently. As I said, I've always bought 34 mostly, but recently I've bought jeans from Costco in a 34 that were too loose when I got them back so I had to go back and get them in 32. Couple of weeks later bought shorts in Costco, so I thought I'd buy them in 32 - too tight, had to take them back and get a 34. What I've realised is, I'm probably bang on a size 33. But that doesn't exist anywhere since they only make even numbers for some stupid reason, so I'm destined to have trousers either extremely snug or with an inch of space, for the rest of my life.
		
Click to expand...

Try GAP.  They do trousers in 1 inch increments.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Try GAP.  They do trousers in 1 inch increments.
		
Click to expand...

They do tee shirts too 👍


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2021)

just seeing in the local rag the our Butchers in the town is selling up. a real old fashioned place where you still go and pay for your goods at a little both in the corners. always reminds me of "are you being served" as you are told to go and pay "young" Mr Fraser, who is about 80.. always maked me smile.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Try GAP.  They do trousers in 1 inch increments.
		
Click to expand...

the Gap thats like telling him to go buy them in Harvey Nichols...


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 2, 2021)

The dawn chorus this morning at 05:30. It sounded like every bird in Dorset was sat on my window ledge.


----------



## NearHull (Apr 2, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			just seeing in the local rag the our Butchers in the town is selling up. a real old fashioned place where you still go and pay for your goods at a little both in the corners. always reminds me of "are you being served" as you are told to go and pay "young" Mr Fraser, who is about 80.. always maked me smile.
		
Click to expand...

Before my parents married, my mother worked as the butcher’s cashier in Dewhursts, Carolgate, Retford.  I recall being taken there on many a Saturday afternoon (the big shop day), in the late 1950s, as she kept up to date with her work friends after she had left.  I still have memories of the separate wooden booth where she worked.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 2, 2021)

Black cars theirs .. park down bottom then your viewings wont block everywhere.. the BMW in end blocked the entrance I had to txt to ask them to have it moved as I had to leave for work 

Come on.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2021)

Underdressed for golf and 18 holes flipping freezing. Still can't get warm...reminded me why I don't enjoy golf enough anymore to suffer for my sport!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Underdressed for golf and 18 holes flipping freezing. Still can't get warm...reminded me why I don't enjoy golf enough anymore to suffer for my sport!
		
Click to expand...

From your other sports, you should know kit is king.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Apr 2, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Try GAP.  They do trousers in 1 inch increments.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be sure to rush to my local GAP store.

Oh, wait, there is no local GAP store.

My bad.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 2, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			From your other sports, you should know kit is king.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Thought I had enough on and not much extra in the carry bag - put everything I had with me on and still too cold!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 2, 2021)

Neighbours and parking again 

This was the txt I got off them this morning 

Morning Paul
Just to make you aware we’ve got 6 viewings from 1230pm today. 
4 tomorrow from 1pm.
1 on Sunday at 3pm.
Possibly another at some point over the weekend just waiting to hear back.

Then got back 

And another tomorrow.
Still waiting on another.
It ends up like eBay 😂
Thanks just causes less traffic and grief if they can just park up with ease. Only here 20 mind at a time.
In out conveyor belt 😂

So litterally taking the mick. No gaps 

However to this I replied

If you want feel free to leave John's car down the garages then u got the driveway free all weekend, we not using the garage etc

Nah it’s ok it won’t drive that tank down there 😂

So basically it's fine to put us out and make the support bubble and garden visits park away from our house so you can fit your non covid safe viewings in.. but you won't move your car that you drive what once a week? Down to the bottom so that your visitors would have two spaces on the drive plus the shared that I've agreed to leave unused 

Right then 

So I asked 

"Hi, hope your visits have been worth having lol no time wasters. Can I put the small car in front the garage over the weekend? We going out in the big car a few times but also have garden visits and then I'd have space for our guests on my drive"

Polite .. read and not replied at 5

So I've told the wife sod it. I'm parking down there .. it's now 9pm I'm home from work she had 4 hours to object to the idea .. 

I think I'm more than reasonable considering 

This way they get the shared drive as the car won't move until Monday 5am

And we get one space on our drives for garden visitors

Oh and got this from wife now 

"Parking down bottom woke them both"

Last time im nice to anyone. Park where I want in future sod your visitors


----------



## IainP (Apr 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Constant misuse of the "word" or phrase staycation

It does not mean going on holiday to Cornwall just because abroad is out the question

It means staying at home and doing things in day trip format that don't require overnight stay
		
Click to expand...




Rooter said:



			The use of the word Staycation in advertising a week away in Jersey, Roof boxes at Halfords, some holiday park the other side of the country. A staycation, is when you have time off work and stay at your home!! Maybe have the odd day trip, but the clue is in the name STAY... It does not mean a Holiday in the UK. DoorKnobs.
		
Click to expand...

These (again), times 10 

Guess will have to accept the UK media & marketeers have redefined it. 
More US Americanisation love-in stuff (i.e. the twist on vacation) 🤢


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2021)

IainP said:



			These (again), times 10 

Guess will have to accept the UK media & marketeers have redefined it. 
More US Americanisation love-in stuff (i.e. the twist on vacation) 🤢
		
Click to expand...

It's the same for me as "mini moon" no your not on your mini moon .. it's your honeymoon and your "honeymoon" is just a big holiday.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Neighbours and parking again

This was the txt I got off them this morning

Morning Paul
Just to make you aware we’ve got 6 viewings from 1230pm today.
4 tomorrow from 1pm.
1 on Sunday at 3pm.
Possibly another at some point over the weekend just waiting to hear back.

Then got back

And another tomorrow.
Still waiting on another.
It ends up like eBay 😂
Thanks just causes less traffic and grief if they can just park up with ease. Only here 20 mind at a time.
In out conveyor belt 😂

So litterally taking the mick. No gaps

However to this I replied

If you want feel free to leave John's car down the garages then u got the driveway free all weekend, we not using the garage etc

Nah it’s ok it won’t drive that tank down there 😂

So basically it's fine to put us out and make the support bubble and garden visits park away from our house so you can fit your non covid safe viewings in.. but you won't move your car that you drive what once a week? Down to the bottom so that your visitors would have two spaces on the drive plus the shared that I've agreed to leave unused

Right then

So I asked

"Hi, hope your visits have been worth having lol no time wasters. Can I put the small car in front the garage over the weekend? We going out in the big car a few times but also have garden visits and then I'd have space for our guests on my drive"

Polite .. read and not replied at 5

So I've told the wife sod it. I'm parking down there .. it's now 9pm I'm home from work she had 4 hours to object to the idea ..

I think I'm more than reasonable considering

This way they get the shared drive as the car won't move until Monday 5am

And we get one space on our drives for garden visitors

Oh and got this from wife now

"Parking down bottom woke them both"

Last time im nice to anyone. Park where I want in future sod your visitors
		
Click to expand...


Maybe accommodate the neighbours to help get rid of them, then maybe establish some new boundaries with the new neighbours?

My dad lives in Elm Park and has a shared drive, with the old neighbours it was a PITA all the time with them parking on the drive stopping him getting to his garage etc. Once they went on holiday and squeezed two cars on it and left them for a fortnight! They moved and as soon as the new neighbours came he told them that "we always keep the drive clear for garage access" and they were great, If they had a visitor they would ask my dad if they could temporarily park on the drive.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2021)

After a fair few arguments with Hoover Candy over their ability to supply £20 worth of bits to repair a tumble drier that the parts are still under warranty I finally agree a deal for a new (different) drier at a reduced price.

The guys arrive at 7.30 this morning to fit the replacement and take away the old one, but, the old one wont come out as the feet won't adjust low enough to lift over the floor tiles that were laid after the kitchen was fitted. So,I now have 2 tumble driers but only one fitted 🤯


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Maybe accommodate the neighbours to help get rid of them, then maybe establish some new boundaries with the new neighbours?

My dad lives in Elm Park and has a shared drive, with the old neighbours it was a PITA all the time with them parking on the drive stopping him getting to his garage etc. Once they went on holiday and squeezed two cars on it and left them for a fortnight! They moved and as soon as the new neighbours came he told them that "we always keep the drive clear for garage access" and they were great, If they had a visitor they would ask my dad if they could temporarily park on the drive.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily the house has sold again! One day on the market. Hopefully it goes through 

They been great until the move then pita

Annoying thing is (not sure if my photo shows it) they have an extra bit to enter the drive where as I'm blocked by the lampost 

So they have the whole shared drive plus another car size but of concrete to drive over .. easy 

We have to just go via shared drive so if anyone parks there becomes a faff


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2021)

Inconsiderate members who decided they couldn’t be bothered to park in the overflow car park ( maybe the 5 min walk is too much for them ) so they decided to make their own space and in doing so cover up half the exit


----------



## Dando (Apr 3, 2021)

Selfish children


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 3, 2021)

Read a post on our neighbourhood app and a new neighbour who is wheelchair bound was asking for countryside walks that are accessible. 
Surrounded by countryside and explored all the public footpaths and rights of way I can’t think of any accessible ones. In fact some of the access points that aren’t stiles require me to walk sideways and a foot wide. 

If I’ve never thought of disabled people while out walking, who else hasn’t. 

Pretty saddened and irritated.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 3, 2021)

My workload from the Census today. Huntingdon centre and had me wandering around like an idiot looking for addresses that didn't exist. Then about a mile or so out of town, then a mile or so out of town the other direction, then back to a mile out of town to the area I'd been in previously. Add to that the Sat Nav system playing silly beggars and I was all for jacking it in - especially as I was busting for a wee! I'm finding it pretty soul destroying as the "wins" seem few and far between.

Oh and to add insult to injury (feet killing me!) they have messed up and many of us not been paid for last week!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 3, 2021)

The, now, abridged version of the Yorkshire Tea advert where Sean Bean launches into his motivational speech with a sword. The original advert was funny cos he followed it up with the comment "Oh yeah, and the fire drill's at 3 every Friday." They've cut that bit out and the advert just looks like a pretentious Yorkshire rant. You'd think marketing people might have cottoned on to that.


----------



## Slime (Apr 3, 2021)

I expect more from Lord Eddard Stark to be honest.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Inconsiderate members who decided they couldn’t be bothered to park in the overflow car park ( maybe the 5 min walk is too much for them ) so they decided to make their own space and in doing so cover up half the exit
		
Click to expand...

We have the same problem every year when new members join, they just park anywhere they see a space.
Parking in nearby residents spaces or blocking driveways, or my pet hate taking up 2 spaces in the car park .
A word of warning to new members re parking , should be part of the joining process


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 4, 2021)

Takeaway menus with generic photos of food that’s never come from their kitchen.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Takeaway menus with generic photos of food that’s never come from their kitchen.
		
Click to expand...

You can certainly say that re McDonald's.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 4, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Takeaway menus with generic photos of food that’s never come from their kitchen.
		
Click to expand...

Great shout. Annoys the life out of me.


----------



## banjofred (Apr 4, 2021)

The Boat Race....my God.....I just stopped watching. I thought it would be interesting until the* INTRO OF DEATH* started...and kept going....and kept going....and going....and going...........


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 4, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Takeaway menus with generic photos of food that’s never come from their kitchen.
		
Click to expand...

I'll see that and raise you just eat having our favourite Turkish on their restaurant list .. with a pic of their mixed hot meze when you click into it as the banner 

However it's the only thing that's not on the menu from them lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 4, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Great shout. Annoys the life out of me.
		
Click to expand...

Always reminds me of the scene from Falling Down!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2021)

People who leave price stickers on the back of Birthday cards....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			People who leave price stickers on the back of Birthday cards....
		
Click to expand...

Holy crap wasn’t me was it?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Holy crap wasn’t me was it?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 4, 2021)

Some of the great unwashed on the disgusting "Kill the Bill" protests.   Yet you know they'd be the first ones to go running to the police for help if they were in trouble or if someone posted something nasty on Twitter about them.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



View attachment 36005

Click to expand...

oops
Please pass on my apologies to Mrs Imurg 🤭🙄


----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 4, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			We have the same problem every year when new members join, they just park anywhere they see a space.
Parking in nearby residents spaces or blocking driveways, or my pet hate taking up 2 spaces in the car park .
A word of warning to new members re parking , should be part of the joining process  

Click to expand...

Oh dear,sounds like a case for a visit from the guy with a supply  of adhesive backed opaque paper/vinyl-placed in strategic position on windscreens(front?back?driver and front passenger,then watch(or hear about from someone else how the reaction goes and then when the penny drops)!
Makes me sound either-1)sad,2)mad,3)bad...you choose
Really rips my knitting when these clowns show up and think they own the place


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			oops
Please pass on my apologies to Mrs Imurg 🤭🙄
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



View attachment 36007

Click to expand...

Did you intercept it before it was noticed?


----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 4, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Oh dear,sounds like a case for a visit from the guy with a supply  of adhesive backed opaque paper/vinyl-placed in strategic position on windscreens(front?back?driver and front passenger,then watch(or hear about from someone else how the reaction goes and then when the penny drops)!
Makes me sound either-1)sad,2)mad,3)bad...you choose
Really rips my knitting when these clowns show up and think they own the place
		
Click to expand...

Sorry MODS-should have known better


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Did you intercept it before it was noticed?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not, but she was cool...just watch yer back😋


----------



## IanM (Apr 4, 2021)

You put an item for sale on a Facebook page and someone "likes" it.  

What's the point of that?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			You put an item for sale on a Facebook page and someone "likes" it.  

What's the point of that? 

Click to expand...

Likes are visible to people's friends.. so he / she liking that item will increase exposure


----------



## IanM (Apr 5, 2021)

Spose so.  I've seen folk tag their friends which I get.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			Spose so.  I've seen folk tag their friends which I get.
		
Click to expand...

Would that not just be specific to that person tagged though whereas a like would be more widely visible? 

I don't know how it works so just guessing.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Oh dear,sounds like a case for a visit from the guy with a supply  of adhesive backed opaque paper/vinyl-placed in strategic position on windscreens(front?back?driver and front passenger,then watch(or hear about from someone else how the reaction goes and then when the penny drops)!
Makes me sound either-1)sad,2)mad,3)bad...you choose
Really rips my knitting when these clowns show up and think they own the place
		
Click to expand...

 I like this farmer's idea


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 5, 2021)

Not being able to get my Marmite Easter Egg this year. None of the shops seem to stick it and I can get it online.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 5, 2021)

Today's Ebay irritation...

I'm selling a pair of speakers. Very big heavy ones (like 65kg each). The listing says "collection only, cannot ship".

Today's message from a potential bidder:
"Can you ship to China?"


----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 5, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I like this farmer's idea 

Click to expand...

Unfortunately,car size won't let me carry all that gear and concrete around with me-(oops, nearly gave the game away there....think anyone noticed??)


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 5, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Today's Ebay irritation...

I'm selling a pair of speakers. Very big heavy ones (like 65kg each). The listing says "collection only, cannot ship".

Today's message from a potential bidder:
"Can you ship to China?" 

Click to expand...

Should reply "yes".
As far as I know, the container shipping rates are now about £14k per container. Be with them in about 6 months


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2021)

Had a kickabout in the park with mates on Monday and pulled my groin. Probably went too hard after lockdown ended and playing 3x football 2x golf and 2x tennis in eight days was too much for my ageing limbs. I'm so annoyed, wait 3 months for a game of football, had one official match and now I doubt I'll be fit for this Sunday's one.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Had a kickabout in the park with mates on Monday and pulled my groin. Probably went too hard after lockdown ended and playing 3x football 2x golf and 2x tennis in eight days was too much for my ageing limbs. I'm so annoyed, wait 3 months for a game of football, had one official match and now I doubt I'll be fit for this Sunday's one. 

Click to expand...

Yeah with you. Just with golf. Played 3 rounds in 7 days however I suffer badly from plantia fasciitis and it's flaired up so bad since the return 

I'm in pain now sitting 

I can do a round as soon as u get s good walk on its fine.. just those first few steps 

You can imagine middle of nights when need to see to the twins ... So painful


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Had a kickabout in the park with mates on Monday and pulled my groin. Probably went too hard after lockdown ended and playing 3x football 2x golf and 2x tennis in eight days was too much for my ageing limbs. I'm so annoyed, wait 3 months for a game of football, had one official match and now I doubt I'll be fit for this Sunday's one. 

Click to expand...

Think yourself lucky, had our first league game on Saturday, one of the opposition players had his pace maker go off during the 2nd half 😳 
Thankfully he was fine but everyone feared the worst for a few minutes.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 6, 2021)

Queues of 6 + at both the 'fashionable' barbers where I live, guy i use - straight in, 2nd in queue, strange that something that i'm normally so indifferent to can feel so good 👍


----------



## Wilson (Apr 6, 2021)

Users... those who repeatedly call when I'm already in a call, and then send chasing emails when I'm off, despite me giving them an update, which included me telling them I was on leave for a week.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 6, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Users... those who repeatedly call when I'm already in a call, and then send chasing emails when I'm off, despite me giving them an update, which included me telling them I was on leave for a week.
		
Click to expand...

Throw in people who mail you with "did you get my mail" -   yes and you got the "out of office" notification reply.  So just sod off until I am back.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Users... those who repeatedly call when I'm already in a call, and then send chasing emails when I'm off, despite me giving them an update, which included me telling them I was on leave for a week.
		
Click to expand...




Pathetic Shark said:



			Throw in people who mail you with "did you get my mail" -   yes and you got the "out of office" notification reply.  So just sod off until I am back.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget the ones who, when not getting a response on the landline number (because you are using it) immediately call the mobile number.  And people who immediately recall the number when you don't answer, but don't leave a message.  Oh, and people that seem to think that lunchtime is a good time to call...


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 6, 2021)

Still no moving date...baby is due end of May. Where's the nearest manger.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 6, 2021)

"Golf Apparallel" and "Aprallel"


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 6, 2021)

I can no longer find any supplies of my usual daily beverage which is decaffeinated jasmine green tea. I realise it doesn't float many people's boat but if I want something non-alcoholic (despite the lyrics, I'm fairly sure I can't live on Milk and Alcohol), non-caffeine (I have enough trouble sleeping already), non-sugared (I'm trying to shed calories from the diet, not add needless ones), non-fizzy (it just repeats on me) and tastier than plain water, all I am left with is milk (I already drink too much of that), decaff tea or decaff coffee (never got a taste for coffee). The Jasmine Green tea was a good flavour and ticked all the boxes, I guess I have to go back to ordinary black decaff - unless anyone has any bright ideas?


----------



## Pants (Apr 6, 2021)

Bovril - but even that seems to be in short supply in places.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 6, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			I can no longer find any supplies of my usual daily beverage which is decaffeinated jasmine green tea. I realise it doesn't float many people's boat but if I want something non-alcoholic (despite the lyrics, I'm fairly sure I can't live on Milk and Alcohol), non-caffeine (I have enough trouble sleeping already), non-sugared (I'm trying to shed calories from the diet, not add needless ones), non-fizzy (it just repeats on me) and tastier than plain water, all I am left with is milk (I already drink too much of that), decaff tea or decaff coffee (never got a taste for coffee). The Jasmine Green tea was a good flavour and ticked all the boxes, I guess I have to go back to ordinary black decaff - unless anyone has any bright ideas?
		
Click to expand...

Hot blackcurrant - sugar free Ribena?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 7, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Hot blackcurrant - sugar free Ribena?
		
Click to expand...

Strawberry ribena is quite nice in proseco apparently


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2021)

"Nitro PDF" taking about half an hour to simply combine 14 PDF sheets into one document. They should have named it Glacial PDF or something.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 7, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			I can no longer find any supplies of my usual daily beverage which is decaffeinated jasmine green tea. I realise it doesn't float many people's boat but if I want something non-alcoholic (despite the lyrics, I'm fairly sure I can't live on Milk and Alcohol), non-caffeine (I have enough trouble sleeping already), non-sugared (I'm trying to shed calories from the diet, not add needless ones), non-fizzy (it just repeats on me) and tastier than plain water, all I am left with is milk (I already drink too much of that), decaff tea or decaff coffee (never got a taste for coffee). The Jasmine Green tea was a good flavour and ticked all the boxes, I guess I have to go back to ordinary black decaff - unless anyone has any bright ideas?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a fan of flavoured teas, I don;t drink booze, basically I drink water (lots of it) coffee and tea, I may have the odd coke as a treat! my current selection of teas contains a couple of green matcha's, a ginger, fennel one, a blackcurrant tea, peppermint, and a cinnamon and raspberry one... 
They are all either Pukka or Twinnings, although supermarket own peppermints are just as good!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 7, 2021)

I've had my car for nearly 4 years now, 3 leased, 1 bought. It's a smashing car, does all that we need. My wife mentioned checking out a price for it from an online car buying site and just for the hell of it I did. It came in higher than I expected, even allowing for them taking some off if I were to arrive in person and them check it. High enough to warrant changing it. I'm now starting to look at it and dislike it. We don't need to change it but the seed has been planted .........


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've had my car for nearly 4 years now, 3 leased, 1 bought. It's a smashing car, does all that we need. My wife mentioned checking out a price for it from an online car buying site and just for the hell of it I did. It came in higher than I expected, even allowing for them taking some off if I were to arrive in person and them check it. High enough to warrant changing it. I'm now starting to look at it and dislike it. We don't need to change it but the seed has been planted .........
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm- but does the initial value made tend to be so high as to get you thinking of selling, do you think?
Once on that route you may well sell even though the final offer , after inspection, is a lot less😀


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 7, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Hmmm- but does the initial value made tend to be so high as to get you thinking of selling, do you think?
Once on that route you may well sell even though the final offer , after inspection, is a lot less😀
		
Click to expand...

I fully expect them to drop it, there are some scratches on it although only what you would expect at 68k. The irritation is more that the thought is in my head now. It's like golf club shinies, once you think about it............


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2021)

I can't wait for my neighbor to move 

We have a shared asbestos garage roof 

They want to do their side offered us to get done same time.. yeah cool

They want cheap as possible again not bothered 

So I offered my mate to do it as he's a builder .. they said no because he's not a roofer (he does roofs)

Then I said get a quote but we would like ours raised slightly to be same level as the garage we have behind it (see pic)




Got this back 

"To be honest If you want to do that  and level it up just get yours done by your mate and we will sort ours."

So I just politely replied 

"I would ,  but only issue with that is getting it done because you need that roof off which will need to be done together because I believe our roof overlaps so if we got ours done next week it would involve taking some of yours off etc so best to do all together"

It's 9 panels ... So you can't break asbestos.. and it will leave a gap if they tried 

It's like come on .. we only want our bit done the way we want


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 7, 2021)

Two years later and I've realised I'll never get over that day at Wembley


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I fully expect them to drop it, there are some scratches on it although only what you would expect at 68k. The irritation is more that the thought is in my head now. It's like golf club shinies, once you think about it............
		
Click to expand...

Exactly😀  Wouldn't have been in your head had it been a moderate offer, perhaps?


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 7, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I can't wait for my neighbor to move

We have a shared asbestos garage roof

They want to do their side offered us to get done same time.. yeah cool

They want cheap as possible again not bothered

So I offered my mate to do it as he's a builder .. they said no because he's not a roofer (he does roofs)

Then I said get a quote but we would like ours raised slightly to be same level as the garage we have behind it (see pic)

View attachment 36058


Got this back

"To be honest If you want to do that  and level it up just get yours done by your mate and we will sort ours."

So I just politely replied

"I would ,  but only issue with that is getting it done because you need that roof off which will need to be done together because I believe our roof overlaps so if we got ours done next week it would involve taking some of yours off etc so best to do all together"

It's 9 panels ... So you can't break asbestos.. and it will leave a gap if they tried

It's like come on .. we only want our bit done the way we want
		
Click to expand...

I thought you needed a specialist company to remove asbestos not certain so might be wrong, your neighbor seems a bit intransigent for such a simple job and it would also be cheaper doing it together


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			I thought you needed a specialist company to remove asbestos not certain so might be wrong, your neighbor seems a bit intransigent for such a simple job and it would also be cheaper doing it together
		
Click to expand...

Thing is she said they want it done as cheap as possible 

My mate can do asbestos aswell so would be a good saving 

If I'm paying for it we want our side how we want it not how suits them I don't think that's unreasonable

Apparently it's too much hassle? 

I've said i want to speak to their "specialist" as from my photo I took inside the garage how does he plan to remove the middle panel leaving half a foot of my roof uncovered?


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 7, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Thing is she said they want it done as cheap as possible

My mate can do asbestos aswell so would be a good saving

If I'm paying for it we want our side how we want it not how suits them I don't think that's unreasonable

Apparently it's too much hassle?

I've said i want to speak to their "specialist" as from my photo I took inside the garage how does he plan to remove the middle panel leaving half a foot of my roof uncovered?
		
Click to expand...


Paul if you raise your roof level then wont you need to build up the side walls and rear wall a bit, then render to match and repaint? also unless you raise the front you might not have a sufficient drop for the rain? All sounds quite a bit of hassle just to make it aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 7, 2021)

Couldn't you lower the other roof?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2021)

Iglu Cruises

We finally asked them to refund our holiday money for an Alaska cruise and Rocky Mountaineer train ride after it was cancelled last year and again this summer. They said it would take 90 days but ended up taking 5 months and I asked them to pay back to our bank as the credit card we used was no longer current and the provider of the card  (post office) had sold the business to Jaja and the card had gone out of date anyway.

Typical, despite agreeing that we asked twice, and the request was logged, they have , apparently,  paid back on the original card so we've no idea whether it will, and when, the money will come back to us  - they said they couldn't pay back to our bank due to the ludicrous reason of money laundering!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Paul if you raise your roof level then wont you need to build up the side walls and rear wall a bit, then render to match and repaint? also unless you raise the front you might not have a sufficient drop for the rain? All sounds quite a bit of hassle just to make it aesthetically pleasing.
		
Click to expand...

Paint no render and brick up few bricks yes but it's not aesthetics I'm afraid (we wish)

Where the roof meets is guttering inside my garage that leaks

Raising roof and sealing the gap


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2021)

The dumb-ass who offside parked opposite the house, with the passenger window fully down, managed to set the alarm and then disappeared out of earshot whilst every passing car set the alarm off.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			I thought you needed a specialist company to remove asbestos not certain so might be wrong, your neighbor seems a bit intransigent for such a simple job and it would also be cheaper doing it together
		
Click to expand...

So anyone can rid of asbestos like this providing they wear the correct ppe and don't break it

My mate is willing to do both roofs. Then reroof theirs how they want and ours how we want for £1900 each..bargain 

Their specialist reckons he can remove just their side .... Right so I had a look there is a panel that is 10 inches into my garages 10 inches into theirs so remove that and I have a hole

They reckon he can cut it? Now I didn't think you could cut asbestos that's the whole idea.

Oh and just to add these are the lot who are moving soon! Not soon enough Jesus


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've had my car for nearly 4 years now, 3 leased, 1 bought. It's a smashing car, does all that we need. My wife mentioned checking out a price for it from an online car buying site and just for the hell of it I did. It came in higher than I expected, even allowing for them taking some off if I were to arrive in person and them check it. High enough to warrant changing it. I'm now starting to look at it and dislike it. We don't need to change it but the seed has been planted .........
		
Click to expand...

Without even going into our local dealer, they've offered us a good price on the car we bought from them 14 months ago and a cracking deal on any new car they have in stock. I managed to not pull in when we went out of our way passing the garage this afternoon.

HID has suggested I stop prevaricating and "just buy a bloody car." What a waste, buying our 3rd new car in 4 years. Almost changing it more often than @chrisd changes his irons.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			So anyone can rid of asbestos like this providing they wear the correct ppe and don't break it

My mate is willing to do both roofs. Then reroof theirs how they want and ours how we want for £1900 each..bargain

Their specialist reckons he can remove just their side .... Right so I had a look there is a panel that is 10 inches into my garages 10 inches into theirs so remove that and I have a hole

They reckon he can cut it? Now I didn't think you could cut asbestos that's the whole idea.

Oh and just to add these are the lot who are moving soon! Not soon enough Jesus
		
Click to expand...

The Health and Safety Executive, would have their guts for garters.
I can't see that roof being removed without the asbestos being disturbed or broken.
Get a quote from a registered asbestos removal company.
In Scotland it costs a small fortune to get it tested and remove the asbestos and dispose of it of safely.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			The Health and Safety Executive, would have their guts for garters.
I can't see that roof being removed without the asbestos being disturbed or broken.
Get a quote from a registered asbestos removal company.
In Scotland it costs a small fortune to get it tested and remove the asbestos and dispose of it of safely.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy for their specialist to remove it and happy for their roofer to do the work. However I will only agree if our roof is done how we want not how suits them just because 

I said I'm happy to go ahead providing the roofer does what we want and we will be happy to pay for the difference and I get back 

"It’s up to you Paul but not sure if the roofer will want to muck about doing that and we want it done quick.
Also our buyer might want the cash cause he wants to move super quick and we may not have time to do it ourselves anyway"

Just bugger off and move already 

My mate can remove it all and do both roofs for the cheap price they wanted but they want their people fine but not happy to just let us have our roof how we want?

Bit of compromise please


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 7, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			The Health and Safety Executive, would have their guts for garters.
I can't see that roof being removed without the asbestos being disturbed or broken.
Get a quote from a registered asbestos removal company.
In Scotland it costs a small fortune to get it tested and remove the asbestos and dispose of it of safely.
		
Click to expand...

You can remove it, double wrap it and take it to the local dump....
https://www.havering.gov.uk/info/20013/environmental_issues/127/hazards_pollution_and_flooding

But cutting and breaking it is a big no no and reportable under RIDDOR 2013 to the HSE


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 7, 2021)

Fed Ex. They are useless. To get a package picked up, you phone an automated system, give your account number etc, and then say they will pick it up before 13.30 that day.
So, the last 2 packages I have sent have taken 5 phone calls each, and have taken a week to leave the building.
The current one has been in reception since last Wednesday night, I am 3 calls in, and has it moved? Has it bollocks.
Not my company, I can't change their preffered shipper, but Jeez are they useless.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			You can remove it, double wrap it and take it to the local dump....
https://www.havering.gov.uk/info/20013/environmental_issues/127/hazards_pollution_and_flooding

But cutting and breaking it is a big no no and reportable under RIDDOR 2013 to the HSE
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what My mate will do for them. 

When I said you can't cut it I got 

"That’s right but they are specialists in doing it.
Your mate ain’t.
Anyway let’s see what they say
We totally understand anyway"

If I could remove the roof without touching theirs I get him to do it next week just to annoy them now


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2021)

@williamalex1 @Fade and Die 

These are the buggers 

26 inches long plus a 2 inch overhang 

Mine would lay under their last one 

It starts here and I measured 10 inches to the wall so removing that leaves a 10 inch hole in my roof 

WhTs more worrying their specialist thinking he can remove their side without touching mine? Or them thinking he will cut it

I've said I'm not happy unless I know how it's going to be filled the gap.

They don't wnna use my mate because want it done " properly" but if a specialist is telling them that id rather get a local idiot to do it


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 7, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			That's exactly what My mate will do for them.

When I said you can't cut it I got

"That’s right but they are specialists in doing it.
Your mate ain’t.
Anyway let’s see what they say
We totally understand anyway"

If I could remove the roof without touching theirs I get him to do it next week just to annoy them now
		
Click to expand...

They are talking out their backsides, no one works WITH Asbestos you either manage it, i.e leave it alone or encapsulate/paint it, or remove it.

There is a ton of advice on the HSE website, it’s all written in plain English so have a look and let your neighbours know you have had a look. See if their “specialist” is anything of the sort.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			They are talking out their backsides, no one works WITH Asbestos you either manage it, i.e leave it alone or encapsulate/paint it, or remove it.

There is a ton of advice on the HSE website, it’s all written in plain English so have a look and let your neighbours know you have had a look. See if their “specialist” is anything of the sort.
		
Click to expand...

I can't wait until they blooming move now I'm telling you 

We knew about the roof and you know what we did when we got it on the survey? We said meh long as it's safe that's fine 

If they really think a buyer is going to be put off that house for a 2k job their mental 

And if your that worried use my mate it will be done within 2 weeks

As my Mrs says they only ever want things their way never meet half way


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 36061


@williamalex1 @Fade and Die

These are the buggers

26 inches long plus a 2 inch overhang

Mine would lay under their last one

It starts here and I measured 10 inches to the wall so removing that leaves a 10 inch hole in my roof

WhTs more worrying their specialist thinking he can remove their side without touching mine? Or them thinking he will cut it

I've said I'm not happy unless I know how it's going to be filled the gap.

They don't wnna use my mate because want it done " properly" but if a specialist is telling them that id rather get a local idiot to do it
		
Click to expand...

Just keep yourself right . Is there a real rush to get it done maybe wait till new neighbours move in, fingers crossed they'll be more amicable .


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Without even going into our local dealer, they've offered us a good price on the car we bought from them 14 months ago and a cracking deal on any new car they have in stock. I managed to not pull in when we went out of our way passing the garage this afternoon.

HID has suggested I stop prevaricating and "just buy a bloody car." What a waste, buying our 3rd new car in 4 years. Almost changing it more often than @chrisd changes his irons.
		
Click to expand...

2 .5 years I've had my latest irons Brian, that's very nearly a life time !


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2021)

chrisd said:



			2 .5 years I've had my latest irons Brian, that's very nearly a life time !
		
Click to expand...

I heard you'd had 2 sets of shafts and a set of heads in that time....
#Triggersirons


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 7, 2021)

chrisd said:



			2 .5 years I've had my latest irons Brian, that's very nearly a life time !
		
Click to expand...

The Guinness Book of Records will be very keen to hear that....


----------



## RichA (Apr 7, 2021)

Amazon.
It's amazing that you can deliver my new potato peeler within 24 hours of ordering it, but do you really need to see my driving licence to prove I'm old enough to buy a blade?
I'm 50.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 7, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I can't wait until they blooming move now I'm telling you

*We knew about the roof and you know what we did when we got it on the survey? We said meh long as it's safe that's fine*

If they really think a buyer is going to be put off that house for a 2k job their mental

And if your that worried use my mate it will be done within 2 weeks

As my Mrs says they only ever want things their way never meet half way
		
Click to expand...

Exactly like me, my dad and all of our friends that live around here. Almost every garage has one of them roofs. It’s no deal breaker.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Just keep yourself right . Is there a real rush to get it done maybe wait till new neighbours move in, fingers crossed they'll be more amicable .
		
Click to expand...

Tbh no but if it's them doing it we want it done by my guy if possible because they don't sound like they have a blooming clue.

However. Until today it wAs bottom of list of things to do to house .. low low down

They txt me asking if I'd like done as their buyer wants done.. yeah no problem price sounds ok just want this bit of our roof done so ask for quote or I know a guy who will do the lot for this amount 

Then it's been a constant message back and fourth all blooming day 

Their buyer might just agree a fee! 

Just bugger off and leave already


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Exactly like me, my dad and all of our friends that live around here. Almost every garage has one of them roofs. It’s no deal breaker.
		
Click to expand...

The house is beautiful. It's not got the loft like ours but everything else is pukka. K render. Fresh drive .. new windows .. downstairs shower. Repainted inside yearly

Beautiful 

Sold in a day 

So why would they make a big deal about a roof? Nd tbh they knew about it. They did the drive for curb appeal. They replaced fence for curb appeal 



Why the heck didn't you just do the roof



I left it as

"If the costs get silly he can still remove the lot, redo your roof and rise mine for the price I said earlier including disposal of asbestos legally"

Basically either get it done or leave me alone lol


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I heard you'd had 2 sets of shafts and a set of heads in that time....
#Triggersirons
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			The Guinness Book of Records will be very keen to hear that....

Click to expand...


They haven't been used during the lockdowns of course - I do have the occasional thoughts of Srixon or Ping irons but I'll never change the P790's (well not for a few weeks anyway)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			The Guinness Book of Records will be very keen to hear that....

Click to expand...

It's Mrs D I feel sorry for, she's convinced there's something seriously wrong with him.


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			They txt me asking if I'd like done as their buyer wants done.. yeah no problem price sounds ok just want this bit of our roof done so ask for quote or I know a guy who will do the lot for this amount

*Then it's been a constant message back and fourth all blooming day*

Click to expand...

Would it not be sensible to just go next door and speak to them about it?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2021)

Slime said:



			Would it not be sensible to just go next door and speak to them about it?
		
Click to expand...

Been working and no with them I want it in writing


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's Mrs D I feel sorry for, she's convinced there's something seriously wrong with him. 

Click to expand...

Mentally,  physically or financially??


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's Mrs D I feel sorry for, she's convinced there's something seriously wrong with him. 

Click to expand...

She’s obviously very perceptive.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 8, 2021)

Khloe Kardashion, get a grip, you're more worried about the brand image being damaged.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Khloe Kardashion, get a grip, you're more worried about the brand image being damaged.
		
Click to expand...

Is this about the un-filtered picture? Both funny, sad and pathetic in equal measures.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2021)

@Fade and Die @williamalex1 



Yep so basically I was correct , you can't be not affect my roof 

I've offered to pay to level up using my mate 

There is the truth they want to discount to the buyer 

Dunno why .. just leave it they won't care 

But up to them 

We predict it won't be done lol


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is this about the un-filtered picture? Both funny, sad and pathetic in equal measures.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is mate.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 8, 2021)

My daughter works at a school and is currently on the two week Easter holiday. She loves baking and has been baking most days for peoples birthdays etc. Working from home and I smell the baking all day but I never seem to get any of the cakes/buns. 
The main irritation is that she sometimes forgets to turn off the oven. One time she left it on at 200 *C for five hours with nothing inside but hot air.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			She’s obviously very perceptive.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe now, but clearly less so 46 years ago 😖


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			She’s obviously very perceptive.
		
Click to expand...

Not that perceptive, she married him.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 8, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



@Fade and Die @williamalex1
View attachment 36071


Yep so basically I was correct , you can't be not affect my roof

I've offered to pay to level up using my mate

There is the truth they want to discount to the buyer

Dunno why .. just leave it they won't care

But up to them

We predict it won't be done lol
		
Click to expand...

Of course it won’t be done, new neighbours will not be wasting money on removing an asbestos cement roof that is no danger to anyone and is keeping the garage dry. It’s just something to push the price down. If later it starts leaking a lot of people cover it over with corrugated clear plastic sheets to avoid the aggro of removing the asbestos.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 8, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Paint no render and brick up few bricks yes but it's not aesthetics I'm afraid (we wish)

Where the roof meets is guttering inside my garage that leaks

Raising roof and sealing the gap
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the pictures and some of the stuff further on.

If you raise your roof is there going to be enough fall for rainwater runoff, its looks a shallow angle already?

How will you get a watertight seal between the 2 roofs if the work is not done at the same time? The step in height betweeen the roofs will need some sort of flashing or water ingress will be a real risk.

Best off getting it all done in one go, straight across using plastic coated metal sheeting with anti condensation fleece. I would stay clear of going down the fibre cement sheeting route.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Looking at the pictures and some of the stuff further on.

If you raise your roof is there going to be enough fall for rainwater runoff, its looks a shallow angle already?

How will you get a watertight seal between the 2 roofs if the work is not done at the same time? The step in height betweeen the roofs will need some sort of flashing or water ingress will be a real risk.

Best off getting it all done in one go, straight across using plastic coated metal sheeting with anti condensation fleece. I would stay clear of going down the fibre cement sheeting route.
		
Click to expand...

My mate will raise to same level then seal them both with flashing so it creates a seal and the run off goes into the guttering the angle does work ATM on the other one at the back

I've offered to have theirs done the same as ours and all sealed and I'll cover the difference


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Of course it won’t be done, new neighbours will not be wasting money on removing an asbestos cement roof that is no danger to anyone and is keeping the garage dry. It’s just something to push the price down. If later it starts leaking a lot of people cover it over with corrugated clear plastic sheets to avoid the aggro of removing the asbestos.
		
Click to expand...

Suddenly getting more questions about my builder friend now I've said you know he has built extensions and done roofs before he isn't some amateur hour 

Let's see if ever happens


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2021)

Southern Gas digging up our road, our drive and our garden. 😢 They start at 7.30 and go home at 18.30. The noise is constant and the dust gets every where. All to replace metal pipes with plastic ones.

Four weeks of it so far, and no sign they are any where near finishing. Hopefully they will be gone by the summer. 👍


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Fed Ex. They are useless. To get a package picked up, you phone an automated system, give your account number etc, and then say they will pick it up before 13.30 that day.
So, the last 2 packages I have sent have taken 5 phone calls each, and have taken a week to leave the building.
The current one has been in reception since last Wednesday night, I am 3 calls in, and has it moved? Has it bollocks.
Not my company, I can't change their preffered shipper, but Jeez are they useless.
		
Click to expand...

Spent an hour on the phone yesterday, guaranteed pick up before 4. Nothing.

Another hour long phone call with Fed Ex today, ending in a promise to definitely pick up my parcel by 3 o clock this afternoon.

Yep, no show, again. No phone call, nothing.

Will phone again tomorrow, but I have zero confidence that it will make any difference.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is this about the un-filtered picture? Both funny, sad and pathetic in equal measures.
		
Click to expand...

I looked at the unfiltered picture and IMO she looks far better in that.  The sad part about all this is that girls use these as what they see is the fashionable look when it comes to it, even she can't meet that standard without serious photoshopping.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2021)

richart said:



			Southern Gas digging up our road, our drive and our garden. 😢 They start at 7.30 and go home at 18.30. The noise is constant and the dust gets every where. All to replace metal pipes with plastic ones.

Four weeks of it so far, and no sign they are any where near finishing. Hopefully they will be gone by the summer. 👍
		
Click to expand...

They have no choice, it is an HSE driven project owing to inherent risks in metal pipes, stemming from an explosion in South Lanarkshire.  If you want to know when they are due to be gone by, Google one.network, put your road name in & click on the roadworks symbol in your road.   

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/4184962.stm

https://www.hse.gov.uk/research/rrpdf/rr888.pdf


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 8, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I looked at the unfiltered picture and IMO she looks far better in that.  The sad part about all this is that girls use these as what they see is the fashionable look when it comes to it, even she can't meet that standard without serious photoshopping.
		
Click to expand...

This deserves an infraction for firstly looking at a picture at one of those trolls and then secondly for commenting about how she looks better ....


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 8, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This deserves an infraction for firstly looking at a picture at one of those trolls and then secondly for commenting about how she looks better ....   

Click to expand...

Well in fairness, it's not that difficult for her to look better.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2021)

How stupidly long-winded it is to set up and use a mail template in Outlook. It's so many clicks you might as well sack it of and just copy & paste your previous one. Why didn't they just put it as a tab next to 'signatures'?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 9, 2021)

Asking someone to arrange a call for next week when I could do any day except Friday.
I'll leave you to guess which day the invite came in at 9am for ......


----------



## IanM (Apr 9, 2021)

Bloke on a FB Market place site wanting to but an item off me, cancels the look-see date twice, when he came back with a third time, I said "too late pal, I sold it!"   Then he kicks off saying that's not on as I had promised to sell it to him! 

I was going to reply to his sulky email, but I couldn't be bothered!


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 9, 2021)

IanM said:



			Bloke on a FB Market place site wanting to but an item off me, cancels the look-see date twice, when he came back with a third time, I said "too late pal, I sold it!"   Then he kicks off saying that's not on as I had promised to sell it to him!

I was going to reply to his sulky email, but I couldn't be bothered! 

Click to expand...

Be a sport and post it here.😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 9, 2021)

IanM said:



			Bloke on a FB Market place site wanting to but an item off me, cancels the look-see date twice, when he came back with a third time, I said "too late pal, I sold it!"   Then he kicks off saying that's not on as I had promised to sell it to him!

I was going to reply to his sulky email, but I couldn't be bothered! 

Click to expand...

I'm one strike and your out with marketplace - don't show and don't let me know and you're blocked!


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 9, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Today's Ebay irritation...

I'm selling a pair of speakers. Very big heavy ones (like 65kg each). The listing says "collection only, cannot ship".

Today's message from a potential bidder:
"Can you ship to China?" 

Click to expand...

I had that in a pond pump.and filter, collection only, but eBay buyer bought anyway, even though when he was making offers I told him it was collection only.
anyway he bids and wins and then starts messaging me asking when his courier can pick it up.
I tell him I'm not waiting in for collection so he says just leave it outside, I tell him I'm not doing that in case it gets nicked. We have 3/4 collection attempts by Hermes that don't work, then he arranges a weekend collection by parcelforce, they come to collect but it's overweight for what he paid, so I tell them to take it and charge him as I now have proof they have picked it up. Plank


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2021)

I sold a golf bag late last year..collection only as I didn't have a box.
Guy from Glasgow buys it and asks if his courier can collect it.
No box says I
So he sends one down via a courier who waited while I packed it up and he took it away...


----------



## bobmac (Apr 9, 2021)

You tubers (not golf) who have answered so many questions I've had over the years but please......get to the point.
5 minutes of intro music, telling me what you're going to tell me, like and subscribe, why he made the video, become a patreon, and so on.
I love they do what they do but I can't help shouting ''get on with it''


----------



## GB72 (Apr 9, 2021)

bobmac said:



			You tubers (not golf) who have answered so many questions I've had over the years but please......get to the point.
5 minutes of intro music, telling me what you're going to tell me, like and subscribe, why he made the video, become a patreon, and so on.
I love they do what they do but I can't help shouting ''get on with it''
		
Click to expand...

Thing is the video has to be over a certain length at times to be monetised and so they are padded out.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 9, 2021)

The rolling headlines on the BBC. A couple of obvious errors but not corrected despite appearing for about the 100th time. Get a decent proof reader for heaven's sake.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 9, 2021)

The PXG Gen4 advert appearing on every break in the golf. I thought these were meant to be a premium brand... the advert suggests otherwise.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 9, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The rolling headlines on the BBC. A couple of obvious errors but not corrected despite appearing for about the 100th time. Get a decent proof reader for heaven's sake.
		
Click to expand...


Some of the posters on here could do with proof reading their posts before sending.


----------



## IainP (Apr 9, 2021)

Know this is a common one, I have 4 different weather forecast sites on tabs on the browser. They vary from "don't bother leaving the house" to "you won't need many layers, enjoy". All different 🥴

[the forecasts may have been interpreted 🙂]


----------



## drdel (Apr 9, 2021)

Idiots who allow their cats or dogs to lick their face and the morons who use such pictures in adverts and films. 

You do know how dogs and cats keep their feet and anuses clean?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2021)

eBay seller advertising a 2021 model bag then delivering a 2020 model.  Doubly irritating as I now have the aggravation of returning it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			eBay seller advertising a 2021 model bag then delivering a 2020 model.  Doubly irritating as I now have the aggravation of returning it. 

Click to expand...

Ebay has steadily got worse and worse over the last couple of years with how sellers are policed. Mainly just tat on there now to the point I hardly use it. Most of the items are coming from China and taking weeks, if not months to arrive.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Ebay has steadily got worse and worse over the last couple of years with how sellers are policed. Mainly just tat on there now to the point I hardly use it. Most of the items are coming from China and taking weeks, if not months to arrive.
		
Click to expand...

This is a UK seller.  How they expected to get this past me I don't know.  If I can see it's from China I won't go near it (and yes, I know the irony of that considering how many firms sub out their manufacturing to China).

And the next irritation is having had to buy a new printer because once you go to Apple OS 10.15, there is no driver for the old printer so a new one compatible with Apple AirPrint was required.


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2021)

Estate agents that put properties on rightmove as Sold before coming to market

Estate agents who take pictures of a house and garden and only when you see the house and ask more questions do they admit that only part of the garden is remaining as the vendor is building another house in the rest of it

Just estate agents


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2021)

Had five horses in the National. Not a single one finished. That is a new low. I even had the very first two to fall/pull up so they were dropping at an alarming rate at that stage.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 10, 2021)

Every single year Sky get bashed for not being able to show live golf on twitter. Do people really think they'd rather show the range rather than live shots?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Every single year Sky get bashed for not being able to show live golf on twitter. Do people really think they'd rather show the range rather than live shots?
		
Click to expand...

Right now there is amen corner , the two featured groups , 4,5,6 holes all being shown live - Sky could show any of them on the main coverage


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Every single year Sky get bashed for not being able to show live golf on twitter. Do people really think they'd rather show the range rather than live shots?
		
Click to expand...

It’s the same on here mate.
Usually they’re whinging about Tiger Woods.
No one forces them to watch it.
Some people just love to whinge 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now there is amen corner , the two featured groups , 4,5,6 holes all being shown live - Sky could show any of them on the main coverage
		
Click to expand...

I get that Phil, and they should be, one bloke just replied to them to say they should just show it anyway and not care about the restrictions.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 10, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			It’s the same on here mate.
Usually they’re whinging about Tiger Woods.
No one forces them to watch it.
Some people just love to whinge 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

A bloke just slagged them off for not negotiating properly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I get that Phil, and they should be, one bloke just replied to them to say they should just show it anyway and not care about the restrictions.
		
Click to expand...

thats a bit silly - it doesn’t take much to press through red button

The pain will be when they start live coverage and spends ages chatting and then going over what happened over the first two days etc


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			A bloke just slagged them off for not negotiating properly. 

Click to expand...

Clearly some folk don’t know how to use the remote 😂😂


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 10, 2021)

Washing my car then going inside for a coffee. Go back outside to find that a seagull has crapped all over it. Fortunately the bucket and hose were still out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			thats a bit silly - it doesn’t take much to press through red button

The pain will be when they start live coverage and spends ages chatting and then going over what happened over the first two days etc
		
Click to expand...

You could tune in a bit later.
Simples 😊


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now there is amen corner , the two featured groups , 4,5,6 holes all being shown live - Sky could show any of them on the main coverage
		
Click to expand...

No they can’t as they aren’t allowed to as per their contract with Augusta.
Global broadcast restrictions mean that full live coverage will begin from 8pm on Saturday and 7pm on Sunday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2021)

Fans outside the Celtic match letting off fireworks during the two minute silence 
Pond life


----------



## NearHull (Apr 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fans outside the Celtic match letting off fireworks during the two minute silence
Pond life
		
Click to expand...

Because of the two minute silence or because they are Celtic fans?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm sad that life today seems to be a constant stream of arguments.

If you don't agree, move on, your blood pressure will thank you.
Cheers


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 11, 2021)

drdel said:



			Idiots who allow their cats or dogs to lick their face and the morons who use such pictures in adverts and films.

You do know how dogs and cats keep their feet and anuses clean?
		
Click to expand...

One of mine also has a penchant for a cat poo breakfast but I can’t resist the doggy kisses!


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2021)

Being told by Sky that they've cocked up at their end and, as a result, my broadband will be turned off tomorrow and I may not have it back for up to two weeks!
How can that possibly happen in 2021?

Furious isn't the word! 

I may be a little bit quiet for the duration.
I'm sure that'll be in the 'Things that Gladden the Heart' thread from a few of you.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2021)

Freakin' snow!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 11, 2021)

We currently have thunder, lightning, hail and snow


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2021)

Bin men. My wife was giving me a lift to work this morning, our road was blocked by a bin lorry. Not a problem, we waited patiently to see how he would let us out, but he just sat there not moving. We pulled in to one side to let him drive on and he still didn't move. Eventually we wind down the window to ask him and he called my wife arrogant. He refused to move unless we reversed right back which wasn't necessary at all, he just wanted to inconvenience us more. He said that last time this happened we hadn't thanked him for letting us out (two weeks ago this would have been, and it's nonsense, last time the same thing happened as this time, we just waited 5 minutes for him to eventually let us out) and he'd remembered this and that's why he's not letting us out! His last words were, and I quote, "don't mess with the bin men" like he's part of some teenaged gang. What a ridiculous man.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2021)

@Fade and Die @williamalex1 

and so the epic convo about the garage has reached a natural conclusion 

so friday cant remember if I posted £4500 for my mate to do it.... couldnt be done until may (first week) they were pretty happy with price.. but wanted done sooner.. 

today the quotes come in from the "proper" roofer.. £3400 to leave the roof the same as and £3750 to raise.. plus £1000 on top to remove the asbestos 

I said thats a good price lets crack on (tbh be cheaper with my mate he would discount me but i dont actually care .. just whatever)

so remove next week ... roof week after looking at

then it starts.. Oh so one question .. whats going to cover the roof until the new ones on?

"nothing, we assume it would be empty"

well its as empty as it can be but there are electrical sockets and in the back garage is a freezer which would then be near a big opening... i would expect just a covering for a few days at least

"yeah for longer periods and we wont be waiting that long..."

so what if it rains and shorts out my freezer?

"err what if your garage gets flooded which it might not now anyways" (tone here sounds rather rude tbh)

it wont, our roof is fine......

"buy a sheet? not sure what you want me to say?" (well I want you to not be a rude inconsiderate person tbh?)

so thats when ive had enough.

Sorry but im not willing to proceed if its a bodge job, your moving and this is helping you. you are just making our lives awkward to suit your move. we are willing to have it done but properly with proper protection to our property. either do it right or leave it

"hes not a bodge job he a roofer... we were raising the roof because you want it done didnt think it was awkward tbh... didnt know you had electric and a freezer in there" (didnt ask did you)

the roofer doesnt bother me... but its the leaving it without any roof between removal and install.. not a chance

"I dont understand you said the roof had to be done a day or two after i said it would be"

if you re read I said its the lowest priority. doesnt need doing but would be nice to have done. if yours being done we might aswell do same time but thanks but no thanks.

"is your mate going to put a sheet over"

he would cover the roof until he put on the new roof, we are happy to have it done if your having it done to help out but you have to understand its not just that simple. The wife is at home with the twins and im starting nights thursday. If it can be done with coverage so it doesnt ruin the none moveable stuff im willing to get up when i should be asleep and clear things

"we wont bother dont worry"
.................



good! goodbye. for crying out loud. its been almost a week of this drivel to do something that a. doesnt actually need doing and b YOU ARE MOVING

just go. ive been polite long enough you rude little ....


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 12, 2021)

Car due in garage today. Booked rental for 10am. Call at 8am to see can I get there earlier. Agree to do so and they'll advise when they're leaving and due at the garage and I'll then leave home. It's now 10.13 and they're saying nearer 11am...been spinning my wheels doing nothing but wait for a call and I hate doing that. Not happy.


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2021)

Can't go to work this morning because of the snow.  
No, I'm not snowed in, I'm a gardener.


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2021)

Estate agent cancelling todays viewing a few hours before it was due, on all accounts he couldnt count and his self isolation ends tomorrow not today!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 12, 2021)

Sky
All I want is Sky golf and Sky F1


----------



## DanFST (Apr 12, 2021)

People already complaining about others going to pubs or shops etc. Calling them selfish and the cause of a 3rd wave.  

Get a life.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2021)

DanFST said:



			People already complaining about others going to pubs or shops etc. Calling them selfish and the cause of a 3rd wave. 

Get a life.
		
Click to expand...

Not even get a life. More the fact that restrictions are being lifted so people can do these things .. they don't have to avoid doing them

If you want to avoid it. Crack on. I don't drink so I will avoid the pub 

I'm not a great shopper so I'll avoid it

But once my second jab is in I'll be back at the gym trying to get some fitness back 

And I will be tearing my golf membership a new one .


----------



## AliMc (Apr 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Bin men. My wife was giving me a lift to work this morning, our road was blocked by a bin lorry. Not a problem, we waited patiently to see how he would let us out, but he just sat there not moving. We pulled in to one side to let him drive on and he still didn't move. Eventually we wind down the window to ask him and he called my wife arrogant. He refused to move unless we reversed right back which wasn't necessary at all, he just wanted to inconvenience us more. He said that last time this happened we hadn't thanked him for letting us out (two weeks ago this would have been, and it's nonsense, last time the same thing happened as this time, we just waited 5 minutes for him to eventually let us out) and he'd remembered this and that's why he's not letting us out! His last words were, and I quote, "don't mess with the bin men" like he's part of some teenaged gang. What a ridiculous man.
		
Click to expand...

Must be the same all over, a while ago we had a really heavy garden waste bin, i stuck a note to it warning to he carefull, it was ripped off and thrown on the ground, next time I waited until I saw them coming and went out and said to take care as it was heavy, got dogs abuse, couldn't believe it, very heavy one going out tomorrow, not going to do anything, why should I bother 😢


----------



## DanFST (Apr 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			"don't mess with the bin men" like he's part of some teenaged gang. What a ridiculous man.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Must be the same all over, a while ago we had a really heavy garden waste bin, i stuck a note to it warning to he carefull, it was ripped off and thrown on the ground, next time I waited until I saw them coming and went out and said to take care as it was heavy, got dogs abuse, couldn't believe it, very heavy one going out tomorrow, not going to do anything, why should I bother 😢
		
Click to expand...

Ours won't even take the bin if it's halfway up the drive instead of at the end of the drive. My mates all said their bin men are mostly good so we must be the unlucky ones.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 12, 2021)

Our green waste, recycling and general waste people (one of the crew is female!) are brilliant and even have a quick chat on the drive occasionally.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 12, 2021)

Peers in the House of Lords will be able to claim a £162 "attendance allowance" if they make a remote tribute to Prince Philip over video call, parliamentary authorities have confirmed.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 12, 2021)

The sneering about people queuing up to go into Primark. A shop as cheap as that must be fantastic for some, an absolute godsend for people with kids. Leave them to it.


----------



## Neilds (Apr 12, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			The sneering about people queuing up to go into Primark. A shop as cheap as that must be fantastic for some, an absolute godsend for people with kids. Leave them to it.
		
Click to expand...

I think Primark is great for cheap holiday gear, stuff for lounging around in, etc. Anyone who mocks obviously has more money than sense


----------



## banjofred (Apr 12, 2021)

Primark........padded warm vest for golf £10.....from anybody else?.....millions......


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 12, 2021)

BBC again. 

Their 12 midnight daily coverage was a joke (time wise). I don't bother with the first two rounds, but settled down to watch the Saturday night stuff at 10pm. Not on till 12 MIDNIGHT!!!!! I recorded it. Also the commentary team. I'm not going to say why coz I get hammered for it. It was so bad I watched it with the sound down the next day. Utter utter bilge. How they all say "patrons" makes me cringe, fawning to the Masters Club they are all part of. The Americans somehow say "patrons" in a more relaxed unfawning way. 

What the hell am I paying for?

Luckilly I managed to watch Sunday nights stuff in another way.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2021)

Garagegate continues 

"When are you home Jon wants a chat"

Surprise surprise once I talked to somebody who had a clue rather than the wife (don't mean that in a rude way .. nothing to do with fact she a women it's the fact she is clueless on the subject) he was like wow yeah can see why you want it raised. Wow can see why u want it covered 

Yes prob should talk in person sooner but also why didn't just get Jon to message me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2021)

It feels like we are all watching a soap opera at times - wonder what it’s like from the other side of the fence


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Garagegate continues

"When are you home Jon wants a chat"

Surprise surprise once I talked to somebody who had a clue rather than the wife (don't mean that in a rude way .. nothing to do with fact she a women it's the fact she is clueless on the subject) he was like wow yeah can see why you want it raised. Wow can see why u want it covered

Yes prob should talk in person sooner but also why didn't just get Jon to message me
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I read all your previous messages on the subject and I had assumed the person you were messaging was the male. I guess that makes me a sexist.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ha, I read all your previous messages on the subject and I had assumed the person you were messaging was the male. I guess that makes me a sexist.
		
Click to expand...

Lol you sexist pig

Na for some reason it's always the wife who messages me lol

Spoke to her husband this afternoon

5 mins he was like wow yeah that roof needs covering with that electric

Yeah you can't move any of that

Can see why you need it raised

Etc etc

Can your mate do it all? Yeah he can

Oh do him then

Facepalm


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol you sexist pig

Na for some reason it's always the wife who messages me lol

Spoke to her husband this afternoon

5 mins he was like wow yeah that roof needs covering with that electric

Yeah you can't move any of that

Can see why you need it raised

Etc etc

Can your mate do it all? Yeah he can

Oh do him then

Facepalm
		
Click to expand...

Haha. If I said what I want to say about this it really would be deemed sexist so I'll leave it there. 😄


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Haha. If I said what I want to say about this it really would be deemed sexist so I'll leave it there. 😄
		
Click to expand...

Lol I'll stick to the facts 

The person. Is clueless about the work needed and clueless about how things get done 

That and very spoilt lol


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			Being told by Sky that they've cocked up at their end and, as a result, my broadband will be turned off tomorrow and I may not have it back for up to two weeks!
How can that possibly happen in 2021?

Furious isn't the word! 

I may be a little bit quiet for the duration.
I'm sure that'll be in the 'Things that Gladden the Heart' thread from a few of you. 

Click to expand...

Phew, they managed to get it sorted just before cut off time!
Sorry.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 12, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol I'll stick to the facts

The person. Is clueless about the work needed and clueless about how things get done

That and very spoilt lol
		
Click to expand...

Stick on the old Drifters/Kenny Lynch song " Up on the Roof ". Listen to the words .
Best of luck.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 12, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Stick on the old Drifters/Kenny Lynch song " Up on the Roof ". Listen to the words .
Best of luck.
		
Click to expand...

Or better still " 3 Little Birds " by Bob Marley.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 12, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Sky
All I want is Sky golf and Sky F1
		
Click to expand...

Well done at Augusta, Bob


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 12, 2021)

Veneering over a double round over face for a speaker cabinet, painstaking slowly bending the walnut around the radii. Then finding that when I cut the panel, I didn't account for the thickness of the veneer and the panel is now too wide and can't be trimmed back without damaging the veneer 🤦‍♂️.
Expensive mistake


----------



## RichA (Apr 13, 2021)

Victoria Line back up to pre-COVID capacity, but grown men feeling it's acceptable to bring their bulky electric scooters on board.
I almost shook my head and tutted a couple of times.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2021)

RichA said:



			Victoria Line back up to pre-COVID capacity, but grown men feeling it's acceptable to bring their bulky electric scooters on board.
I almost shook my head and tutted a couple of times.
		
Click to expand...

Gets round the rules 

Can't bring a full size bike but can't bring a scooter 

Can bring a bike if it folds 

Knew pre covid levels would return.. nothing blooming changes


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 13, 2021)

Coleshill house: Grandmother, 58, complains lorries on the A466 'shake' her £350,000 'dream' home | Daily Mail Online 

So many irritations here -  the sheer stupidity of the woman, the fact that she now wants everyone to change to suit her, the fact it is made into a story.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 13, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



Coleshill house: Grandmother, 58, complains lorries on the A466 'shake' her £350,000 'dream' home | Daily Mail Online

So many irritations here -  the sheer stupidity of the woman, the fact that she now wants everyone to change to suit her, the fact it is made into a story.
		
Click to expand...

It's like the people who buy a house next to a golf course and complain about golf balls going into the garden, or buy a flat next to a nightclub and complain about the noise. Drives me mad.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's like the people who buy a house next to a golf course and complain about golf balls going into the garden, or buy a flat next to a nightclub and complain about the noise. Drives me mad.
		
Click to expand...

Flats are being built close to a nightclub near me, the owner of the nightclub put massive signs up saying that the building was a nightclub, and expect noise until 4am Fri/Sat.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 13, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Flats are being built close to a nightclub near me, the owner of the nightclub put massive signs up saying that the building was a nightclub, and expect noise until 4am Fri/Sat.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is, new residents will still be pandered to when they moan and he'll probably still be asked to restrict late night noise. That's why people moan, because nobody tells them to sod off in this day and age.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 13, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			The sneering about people queuing up to go into Primark. A shop as cheap as that must be fantastic for some, an absolute godsend for people with kids. Leave them to it.
		
Click to expand...

Makes me laugh and feel sad at the same time. I get paid OK so we don't 'have' to shop in Primark like some people perceive the average Primark shopper.

 half of my wardrobe is Primarni, Mostly the Tshirt Half, I do like their Vneck T's, 2 or 3 quid each, I have 2 in every colour they do, when they get a bit tatty (over a years use easily) they go in the polishing the car rag bag, and the Mrs buys some more!

I have a pair of shoes from there as i was desperate for a certain style for an event, turns out they are cracking and i wouldn't hesitate in buying more. 

Oh, and a smart blazer type jacket, think that was 20 quid when the equivalent would be 70-80 plus almost anywhere else.

Yes, i still have some posh stuff, but honestly, waste of money. Love a bargain, and the wife loves all the other bargain shops, home bargains, b&m etc. 

What do they say about a fool and his money??


----------



## GB72 (Apr 13, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Makes me laugh and feel sad at the same time. I get paid OK so we don't 'have' to shop in Primark like some people perceive the average Primark shopper.

half of my wardrobe is Primarni, Mostly the Tshirt Half, I do like their Vneck T's, 2 or 3 quid each, I have 2 in every colour they do, when they get a bit tatty (over a years use easily) they go in the polishing the car rag bag, and the Mrs buys some more!

I have a pair of shoes from there as i was desperate for a certain style for an event, turns out they are cracking and i wouldn't hesitate in buying more.

Oh, and a smart blazer type jacket, think that was 20 quid when the equivalent would be 70-80 plus almost anywhere else.

Yes, i still have some posh stuff, but honestly, waste of money. Love a bargain, and the wife loves all the other bargain shops, home bargains, b&m etc.

What do they say about a fool and his money??
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree with you. Not a Primark shopper (none near me) but use TK Maxx for most of my stuff. Why pay more (and I shop in Lidl every week as well).


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Makes me laugh and feel sad at the same time. I get paid OK so we don't 'have' to shop in Primark like some people perceive the average Primark shopper.

half of my wardrobe is Primarni, Mostly the Tshirt Half, I do like their Vneck T's, 2 or 3 quid each, I have 2 in every colour they do, when they get a bit tatty (over a years use easily) they go in the polishing the car rag bag, and the Mrs buys some more!

I have a pair of shoes from there as i was desperate for a certain style for an event, turns out they are cracking and i wouldn't hesitate in buying more.

Oh, and a smart blazer type jacket, think that was 20 quid when the equivalent would be 70-80 plus almost anywhere else.

Yes, i still have some posh stuff, but honestly, waste of money. Love a bargain, and the wife loves all the other bargain shops, home bargains, b&m etc.

*What do they say about a fool and his money??*

Click to expand...

that he will waste it on new golf clubs that will make no difference to his game?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



Coleshill house: Grandmother, 58, complains lorries on the A466 'shake' her £350,000 'dream' home | Daily Mail Online

So many irritations here -  the sheer stupidity of the woman, the fact that she now wants everyone to change to suit her, the fact it is made into a story.
		
Click to expand...

Have some sympathy, you heartless swine; the A466 obviously sprang up overnight after she'd bought the place...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2021)

Slime said:



			Phew, they managed to get it sorted just before cut off time!
Sorry. 

Click to expand...

Bugger.  Thought we'd paid them enough...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have some sympathy, you heartless swine; the A466 obviously sprang up overnight after she'd bought the place... 



Click to expand...

Actually knowing how the media works, they have done this feature and interview with the idiot pretending to be really sympathetic  ..... and then gone away absolutely wetting themselves laughing - taken it back to the news room where everyone else has sat there roaring and then made it a big feature just to show what a cretin she really is.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Actually knowing how the media works, they have done this feature and interview with the idiot pretending to be really sympathetic  ..... and then gone away absolutely wetting themselves laughing - taken it back to the news room where everyone else has sat there roaring and then made it a big feature just to show what a cretin she really is.
		
Click to expand...

Why do I not find that hard to believe...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2021)

This bloody work lark...
First full day back in 4 months.....it can do one!
Bring on retirement


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's like the people who buy a house next to a golf course and complain about golf balls going into the garden, or buy a flat next to a nightclub and complain about the noise. Drives me mad.
		
Click to expand...

Weve got one of those, club sold land next to the practice ground 25 years ago, all owned by members excpt one who constantly complains, club offered to put netting up, he refused, said it would spoil his view .... of the Course


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2021)

Car in for recall

All done, however zero paper work and the lazy sods didn't even wash it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Car in for recall

All done, however zero paper work and the lazy sods didn't even wash it
		
Click to expand...

why would they wash it ? Did you wash it before it went in ?


----------



## GG26 (Apr 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Car in for recall

All done, however zero paper work and the lazy sods didn't even wash it
		
Click to expand...

When my car was serviced last week the dealship were not washing cars due to Covid.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			why would they wash it ? Did you wash it before it went in ?
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever owned a new car?.. every service. Recall.. any visit to the dealer they wash it .. part of the service free of charge.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2021)

GG26 said:



			When my car was serviced last week the dealship were not washing cars due to Covid.
		
Click to expand...

Forget that covid spreads through water lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 13, 2021)

GG26 said:



			When my car was serviced last week the dealship were not washing cars due to Covid.
		
Click to expand...

Mine did the outside but not inside which makes sense I think. Strikes me many now use covid as a convenient excuse for offering reduced service.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Mine did the outside but not inside which makes sense I think. Strikes me many now use covid as a convenient excuse for offering reduced service.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on! I don't want the thing hovered. Just a once over with the sponge .. always been done by every single car dealer I've ever used even when I sent the seat in for Android auto activation

Takes them 5 mins

I've showed up to collect cars before from service and been told sorry not ready it's still in the wash bay I'll have to wait for it


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2021)

GG26 said:



			When my car was serviced last week the dealship were not washing cars due to Covid.
		
Click to expand...

Just realised it's past 12th now

No excuse 

Hand car washes can fully return


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Have you ever owned a new car?.. every service. Recall.. any visit to the dealer they wash it .. part of the service free of charge.
		
Click to expand...

Yes a number of times and never once been bothered about the car being cleaned when it’s gone in for a service - if I want it clean I pay for it myself or do it myself instead of expecting it to be done free and certainly wouldn’t call someone lazy because It didn’t happen


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes a number of times and never once been bothered about the car being cleaned when it’s gone in for a service - if I want it clean I pay for it myself or do it myself instead of expecting it to be done free and certainly wouldn’t call someone lazy because It didn’t happen
		
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't realise it was the random please Phil thread? Thought this was the keep your opinion to yourself you unlikable twit chat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's like the people who buy a house next to a golf course and complain about golf balls going into the garden, or buy a flat next to a nightclub and complain about the noise. Drives me mad.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the house will always win in the argument between- it’s what happened at The Bedford and also recently at another nearby club - even if the course is there before the houses. Would always worry about any club that sell land nearby for horses if there is potential for golf balls to go into the house or garden


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			This bloody work lark...
First full day back in 4 months.....it can do one!
Bring on retirement
		
Click to expand...

Roads today full of learners -our test centre is just down the road and seems there was quite a lot booked for today 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry didn't realise it was the random please Phil thread? Thought this was the keep your opinion to yourself you unlikable twit chat.
		
Click to expand...

He can’t help himself mate 🤦‍♂️😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2021)

Having to go through the first day back at the gym AGAIN 🥵


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Roads today full of learners -our test centre is just down the road and seems there was quite a lot booked for today 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I could be working 12 hours a day 7 days a week right now.
And I'd be dead in a month.....


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2021)

Ooh, I'd be cross if the garage washed my car without first asking.


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unfortunately the house will always win in the argument between- it’s what happened at The Bedford and also recently at another nearby club - even if the course is there before the houses. Would always worry about any club that sell land nearby for *horses* if there is potential for golf balls to go into the house or garden
		
Click to expand...

Horses round here can't afford houses with gardens, they mainly live in fields.


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Spot on! I don't want the thing hovered. Just a once over with the sponge .. always been done by every single car dealer I've ever used even when I sent the seat in for Android auto activation

Takes them 5 mins

I've showed up to collect cars before from service and been told sorry not ready it's still in the wash bay I'll have to wait for it
		
Click to expand...

I always ask garage not to wash car. Leave a note on front windscreen as well.
Not having a nice scratchy sponge on my paint work.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2021)

richart said:



			I always ask garage not to wash car. Leave a note on front windscreen as well.
Not having a nice scratchy sponge on my paint work.
		
Click to expand...

That's your choice tho, and backs up what I said about they just do it unless told not to

Bit poor not to do it.

Basic customer service


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			That's your choice tho, and backs up what I said about they just do it unless told not to

Bit poor not to do it.

Basic customer service
		
Click to expand...

Personally would be more concerned about quality of service, rather than how clean car came back. Perhaps you are paying for clean in the service cost ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2021)

richart said:



			Personally would be more concerned about quality of service, rather than how clean car came back. Perhaps you are paying for clean in the service cost ?
		
Click to expand...

The Ford service package could include cleaning as well - it’s manhours at the end of the day and I don’t think he should be expected for free


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2021)

richart said:



			Personally would be more concerned about quality of service, rather than how clean car came back. Perhaps you are paying for clean in the service cost ?
		
Click to expand...

That's why I said lack of paperwork annoyed me.

Not even an email mentioning recall work done


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 13, 2021)

Paul Dempsey the BT Commentator on the PSG v Bayern game, every so often he’ll randomly name the PSG players with a french accent.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 13, 2021)

Ok @pauljames87 and @Liverpoolphil 

Handbags away now please


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I could be working 12 hours a day 7 days a week right now.
And I'd be dead in a month.....
		
Click to expand...

Must be a bit of a shock after nothing for 4 months - tough choice to make now , guess no new clients , our neighbours daughter can’t get someone to start lessons with at the moment


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok @pauljames87 and @Liverpoolphil

Handbags away now please
		
Click to expand...



But it’s a lovely colour 😁


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2021)

The away goals rule


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			The away goals rule
		
Click to expand...

PSG - Bayern?  Notwithstanding your right to be irritated, how would you resolve a two legged drawn game?  I'm not a great fan, especially as one team can have 30 minutes extra to score one, but what would you prefer as an alternative?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			The away goals rule
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this one, especially at the minute with all the restrictions. If Chelsea had lost 3-1 tonight they would have gone out on the away goals rule as they won their "away" leg 2-0 against Porto in Seville. But tonight was their "home" leg against Porto also in Seville.

I've also always thought it was unfair that away goals scored in extra time still count as away goals. The team playing away in the first leg only have 90 minutes to score away goals but it's possible that the team playing away in the second leg could have 120 minutes to score away goals.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			The away goals rule
		
Click to expand...

It’s tough rule but I don’t know how else they would sort out the tie unless they go straight to penalties ?


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			PSG - Bayern?  Notwithstanding your right to be irritated, how would you resolve a two legged drawn game?  I'm not a great fan, especially as one team can have 30 minutes extra to score one, but what would you prefer as an alternative?
		
Click to expand...


havent you seen what arguing peoples irritations causes 

ill take extra time and pens over away goals, not sure there many better alternatives. could do something like less fouls or less yellow cards or more corners but all are pretty arbitrary, just want the side who scores the most goals to go through



countback almost as bad as away goals btw (albeit easier to solve 90% of the time)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			havent you seen what arguing peoples irritations causes 

ill take extra time and pens over away goals, not sure there many better alternatives. could do something like less fouls or less yellow cards or more corners but all are pretty arbitrary, just want the side who scores the most goals to go through



countback almost as bad as away goals btw (albeit easier to solve 90% of the time)
		
Click to expand...

If you are going to have extra time then the away goals aspect should be taken away from that for me. If you are going to penalties then there is still a home advantage. It’s not perfect but I’ll take the away goals rule and if I have a choice I’ll play the away leg second.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 14, 2021)

Not an irritation, yet, and might not become one. We're in the middle of a run of comps at the bowls club and it's increasingly falling to me to put the greens maint programme together, including actioning elements of the programme. I serviced the John Deere on Monday, which included sharpening the blades. One of the guys cut one of the greens yesterday with the new blade height we're trying for comps.

The green is running a couple of seconds quicker than its ever done, and looks really true when a wood is sent across it. However, 1/4 finals day today. I'm half looking forward to the comments and half wanting not to be there when some of the comments will be made. Exciting and nervous, I guess. The irritation will come if there's too many negative comments.

As an aside, we've had the unofficial nod for a regional comp on the back of how good the greens are... now I understand how a Head Greenkeeper feels when the pressure is on. Add to that, as a qualified marker I got asked yesterday if I would mark some of the regionals - hell, I thought I'd retired!!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you are going to have extra time then the away goals aspect should be taken away from that for me. If you are going to penalties then there is still a home advantage. It’s not perfect but I’ll take the away goals rule and if I have a choice I’ll play the away leg second.
		
Click to expand...

It always feels unfair to go out that way, but I think the intention was to encourage teams to attack in the away leg instead of just sitting back for a clean sheet. Ironically they just sit back for the clean sheet at home instead. 😆


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2021)

richart said:



			I always ask garage not to wash car. Leave a note on front windscreen as well.
Not having a nice scratchy sponge on my paint work.
		
Click to expand...

That 1998 Citroen Saxo still going like the clappers......


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 14, 2021)

richart said:



			I always ask garage not to wash car. Leave a note on front windscreen as well.
Not having a nice scratchy sponge on my paint work.
		
Click to expand...

You can do that(just as I do) and some idiot still washes it and strips that nice £140 a tub of car wax as well as an abundance of swirl marks


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2021)

Cancer.

Just got the news that a long suffering friend of the family who played in my golf society aswell as working with him so really was part of the family passed away last night 

Such sad news


----------



## richart (Apr 14, 2021)

Captainron said:



			That 1998 Citroen Saxo still going like the clappers......
		
Click to expand...

Nissan Micra thank you !


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 14, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Cancer.

Just got the news that a long suffering friend of the family who played in my golf society aswell as working with him so really was part of the family passed away last night

Such sad news
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 14, 2021)

This week we had badminton 8 til 10 on the Monday. This week they've changed their hours from closing at 10 to closing at 9:50, so it doesn't allow you to book the 9 o'clock slot. 😠


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2021)

Dunno if I'm annoyed at the club or the rules .. apparently (not my club) this is outside dining 

It's basically your indoor set up but in a tent 

With walls!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 14, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 36173


Dunno if I'm annoyed at the club or the rules .. apparently (not my club) this is outside dining

It's basically your indoor set up but in a tent

With walls!
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't meet the requirements unless they lift open the side walls. Government guidance is outdoor roofed structures have to have at least 50% of their walls open when in use. Of course, this is a picture when nobody is in so people could be getting annoyed for no purpose. 

It looks very nice though, fair play.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			This bloody work lark...
First full day back in 4 months.....it can do one!
Bring on retirement
		
Click to expand...

I am the only guy in my particular section at work that has not been furloughed. The other two have had at least 6 months off each. They get to do diddly whilst I am still busting a gut.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That doesn't meet the requirements unless they lift open the side walls. Government guidance is outdoor roofed structures have to have at least 50% of their walls open when in use. Of course, this is a picture when nobody is in so people could be getting annoyed for no purpose. 

It looks very nice though, fair play.
		
Click to expand...

Posted on FB by the club as covid safe (another hate. Your not. Nothing is. You can't see covid) 

However if you want to post it post with walls open so looks legal


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 36173


Dunno if I'm annoyed at the club or the rules .. apparently (not my club) this is outside dining

It's basically your indoor set up but in a tent

With walls!
		
Click to expand...

The one and only time the wife and I caught the Flu was at a wedding held in a Marque , heated by a propane gas blower heater. 
99 guests caught the flu, the bride's mother was the only one that didn't catch it.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's like the people who buy a house next to a golf course and complain about golf balls going into the garden, or buy a flat next to a nightclub and complain about the noise. Drives me mad.
		
Click to expand...

We had some of them. Their houses were built about 40 years ago, the course has been there since 1909. Their gardens are opposite the 13th green at the other side of a narrow residential road. The main problem was golfers thinning bunker shots over the road and onto their property. We took the green side bunker out. A few balls still went over the boundary so they still complained. That particular boundary hedge is now a load of leylandii trees about 60 foot high and getting higher.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 14, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			I am the only guy in my particular section at work that has not been furloughed. The other two have had at least 6 months off each. They get to do diddly whilst I am still busting a gut.
		
Click to expand...

I know that feeling. I am guessing that there will be some issues in companies where people in similar positions have either worked throughout or been furloughed. Yes, those on furlough have had mental anguish about potentially fearing for their jobs but there will be cases where one person has worked throughout and the other has been at home for a significant period on 80-100% pay and are now returning.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 14, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			We had some of them. Their houses were built about 40 years ago, the course has been there since 1909. Their gardens are opposite the 13th green at the other side of a narrow residential road. The main problem was golfers thinning bunker shots over the road and onto their property. We took the green side bunker out. A few balls still went over the boundary so they still complained. That particular boundary hedge is a load of leylandii trees about 60 foot high and getting higher.
		
Click to expand...

There is one at my club which is why it was fresh in my mind. House behind the 14th green, you can see the smashed window where someone ballooned one in there. I have heard that the club is now planning to make that hole much shorter so it becomes a par 3 (and lengthen the 15th to compensate). Annoy for them to have to do that much work to appease someone who knew they were buying a house that's right next to a golf course. I don't understand why they can't just put taller netting up above the fence - but I don't know the full details of the dispute or how long it's gone on.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			We had some of them. Their houses were built about 40 years ago, the course has been there since 1909. Their gardens are opposite the 13th green at the other side of a narrow residential road. The main problem was golfers thinning bunker shots over the road and onto their property. We took the green side bunker out. A few balls still went over the boundary so they still complained. That particular boundary hedge is now a load of leylandii trees about 60 foot high and getting higher.
		
Click to expand...

I like those who moan about train noise when they buy a house near a railway line 

Did you go during a weekend shut down for your viewing?


----------



## Rooter (Apr 14, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I like those who moan about train noise when they buy a house near a railway line

Did you go during a weekend shut down for your viewing?
		
Click to expand...

Same reason why Brands Hatch and Mallory park can only run a really limited calendar of races these days... Who would have guessed living near a motorsport track you would hear Engines! Like the Hounslow people that moan about plane noise!!


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2021)

Whenever I've played Montecastillo, adjacent to Jerez motor racing circuit, there is often a soundtrack of cars or bikes hurtling round the track, especially when playing the 13th hole.
I absolutely love it.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 14, 2021)

Slime said:



			Whenever I've played Montecastillo, adjacent to Jerez motor racing circuit, there is often a soundtrack of cars or bikes hurtling round the track, especially when playing the 13th hole.
I absolutely love it.
		
Click to expand...

I played Castlerock on the day of the NW200. Was mega! Those bikes are loud!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2021)

The match announcements going on over the BT commentators in an EMPTY stadium.

And the "fans" outside.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2021)

Steve McManaman; makes Gary Neville's glasses look positively blue.


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Steve McManaman; makes Gary Neville's glasses look positively blue.
		
Click to expand...

surely hes neutral tonight isnt he lol (hes still firmly on mute too  )


----------



## chellie (Apr 14, 2021)

Football again. Is there no longer a football thread ?


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 14, 2021)

Slime said:



			Whenever I've played Montecastillo, adjacent to Jerez motor racing circuit, there is often a soundtrack of cars or bikes hurtling round the track, especially when playing the 13th hole.
I absolutely love it.
		
Click to expand...

In 1990 on the way home from the Gulf we stopped off at Greece where we had a game of golf at Glyfada. It is literally right next door to Athens airport. The noise was unreal. The only other thing I remember about the game was that I didn’t have a single par or birdie, and I was off about 10/11 at the time.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 15, 2021)

There used to be a golf course in Clearwater, Florida called Airco.  One of the holes backed on to the runway of the nearby airport and it became a real thing to wait until a plane was revving up ready to start its take-off and then hit a tee-shot.  If you timed it right, and you didn't over-balance, you could get a real boost.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			There is one at my club which is why it was fresh in my mind. House behind the 14th green, you can see the smashed window where someone ballooned one in there. I have heard that the club is now planning to make that hole much shorter so it becomes a par 3 (and lengthen the 15th to compensate). Annoy for them to have to do that much work to appease someone who knew they were buying a house that's right next to a golf course. I don't understand why they can't just put taller netting up above the fence - but I don't know the full details of the dispute or how long it's gone on.
		
Click to expand...

It's a very long story. The guy who owns the house can't be reasoned with and has an agenda. That broken window happened at least two years ago. The player responsible owned up, gave his details and offered to pay for repairs, but instead the owner is presumably keeping the broken window as some kind of enduring evidence.

The club did try and put up a net, but it required planning permission, which was refused - amazingly the house owner objected because it would spoil his view of the course!

I'd better not go into more of the extensive back story on a public forum, but the longer standing members can fill you in on the long history of this saga.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2021)

The new corporate practice of firing and re-hiring. Just watched the BBC article this morning. Apparently it's legal but totally immoral in my view.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 15, 2021)

cliveb said:



			It's a very long story. The guy who owns the house can't be reasoned with and has an agenda. That broken window happened at least two years ago. The player responsible owned up, gave his details and offered to pay for repairs, but instead the owner is presumably keeping the broken window as some kind of enduring evidence.

The club did try and put up a net, but it required planning permission, which was refused - amazingly the house owner objected because it would spoil his view of the course!

I'd better not go into more of the extensive back story on a public forum, but the longer standing members can fill you in on the long history of this saga.
		
Click to expand...

I did hear some similar little tidbits from someone who played with us the other day! Cheers for that. As I said originally - I can't stand people like that. Just wants his two pence of compensation I guess. Or some men just want to watch the world burn, as the saying goes.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2021)

drive4show said:



			The new corporate practice of firing and re-hiring. Just watched the BBC article this morning. Apparently it's legal but totally immoral in my view.
		
Click to expand...

It's dubious at best, but in many ways I would back it for public sector workers, as it would drive costs down massively.


----------



## Dando (Apr 15, 2021)

Guns N' Roses postponing their tour for a 2nd year which I fully understand given the pandemic but the longer they leave it the more chance there is of Axl Rose popping his clogs


----------



## chrisd (Apr 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			Guns N' Roses postponing their tour for a 2nd year which I fully understand given the pandemic but the longer they leave it the more chance there is of Axl Rose popping his clogs
		
Click to expand...

Queen have done the same thing,  so it's now 2022, wanna bet which one goes first Rose or May?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Queen have done the same thing,  so it's now 2022, wanna bet which one goes first Rose or May?
		
Click to expand...

I've got postponed genesis tickets, I'm even more worried 😳


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 15, 2021)

Beginning to think the Elvis tickets I recently bought might be a scam.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 15, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Beginning to think the Elvis tickets I recently bought might be a scam.
		
Click to expand...

Were the warm-up acts Hendrix and Winehouse?


----------



## Rooter (Apr 15, 2021)

People on social media getting a bee in their ball bags about SUV's. (and since when did we call a 4x4 an SUV???!!) Anyhoo, some people need a 7 seat car. They are virtually the same size as the equivalent large people carrier. End.

In fact, people on Social media. Most of them are door knobs.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2021)

Purchasers reviews of jigsaw puzzles that complain about excessive ‘puzzle dust’ with their new puzzle.  Never any mention of any health risk the dust might pose them (I guess there may be some tiny risk for asthmatics) - nope - just excessive puzzle dust.  Need someone to explain why it’s an issue worth moaning about.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			People on social media getting a bee in their ball bags about SUV's. (and since when did we call a 4x4 an SUV???!!) Anyhoo, some people need a 7 seat car. They are virtually the same size as the equivalent large people carrier. End.

In fact, people on Social media. Most of them are door knobs.
		
Click to expand...

They is a bleedin nuisance in our narrow Victorian/Edwardian in-town cul-de-sac of a road with most houses only having on-road parking - so much so that we seem to have a lower number than might be expected in a relatively affluent road (with many families) such as ours.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Purchasers reviews of jigsaw puzzles that complain about excessive ‘puzzle dust’ with their new puzzle.  Never any mention of any health risk the dust might pose them (I guess there may be some tiny risk for asthmatics) - nope - just excessive puzzle dust.  Need someone to explain why it’s an issue worth moaning about.
		
Click to expand...

It is a pain when you tip out the pieces and there is the dust from the backing. Usually, in my limited experience, means a poorly cut puzzle that starts to rip the backing when pieces are placed and taken out again. Not that I'd moan BUT probably wouldn't buy one if that was mentioned in the review.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2021)

In the latest edition of Dorset Living freebie magazine there is a beach hut for sale on Mudeford sand spit.
It's an expensive part of the world, granted, but it is, in reality, a wooden hut. On a sand spit.
Two years ago, I saw one for sale for 275000. Hmm, that is not cheap for a glorified shed.

Today's price? 




£325,000.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			In the latest edition of Dorset Living freebie magazine there is a beach hut for sale on Mudeford sand spit.
It's an expensive part of the world, granted, but it is, in reality, a wooden hut. On a sand spit.
Two years ago, I saw one for sale for 275000. Hmm, that is not cheap for a glorified shed.

Today's price?




£325,000.
		
Click to expand...



one sold for 400k+ last summer off mkt


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Purchasers reviews of jigsaw puzzles that complain about excessive ‘puzzle dust’ with their new puzzle.  Never any mention of any health risk the dust might pose them (I guess there may be some tiny risk for asthmatics) - nope - just excessive puzzle dust.  Need someone to explain why it’s an issue worth moaning about.
		
Click to expand...

Puzzledust sounds like an excellent band name.


----------



## DanFST (Apr 16, 2021)

Cryptocurrency. 

Missed out on a holiday by selling early yesterday.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 16, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			It's dubious at best, but in many ways I would back it for public sector workers, as it would drive costs down massively.
		
Click to expand...

Or generate a private sector... BG have done this but brutally honest the technical capability and service was not as good .. so we can mourn people losing their jobs that they were not good at or we can say we just see a cost alignment to capability. Meaning we see the good ones become private contractors and the bad ones being paid the right amount for their ability. Like all industries there will be a cost exercise and before you all get emotional none of the senior management or accountants care who you are or your dependents .. So it’s a case of live with in that system or get out and have an only fans page


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 16, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Cryptocurrency.

Missed out on a holiday by selling early yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

What did you sell?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Puzzledust sounds like an excellent band name. 

Click to expand...

70's prog rock


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 16, 2021)

Lazy small town solicitors.


----------



## fundy (Apr 16, 2021)

An estate agent who takes 2 chase phone calls to turn up 35 minutes late for an appointment sigh


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 16, 2021)

the guy on the Fatbike selling page who has a bike for sale in Inverness, but won't give out his address to view the bike


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 16, 2021)

Played today peak time 11.20. We were still on the 4th after an hour, the group in front missed out the 5th. We caught them up by the 6th. On the 7th the drive went around 40 yards, the 2nd went through cover point  and the 3rd around mid off! Checked their handicaps when I came home and for 4 people their HI totalled 192!

We have a local rule that anybody playing a full round has priority over a group playing 9. Luckily they went off after 9.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Played today peak time 11.20. We were still on the 4th after an hour, the group in front missed out the 5th. We caught them up by the 6th. On the 7th the drive went around 40 yards, the 2nd went through cover point  and the 3rd around mid off! Checked their handicaps when I came home and for 4 people their HI totalled 192!

We have a local rule that anybody playing a full round has priority over a group playing 9. Luckily they went off after 9.
		
Click to expand...

Holy wowser, you were behind CaptainRon?


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			the guy on the Fatbike selling page who has a bike for sale in Inverness, but won't give out his address to view the bike

Click to expand...


Probably a stolen one!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2021)

The electric car cult


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 16, 2021)

Kit changes; watching last night's Leeds Wigan game.  Leeds kit; blue & white.  Wigan's usual kit of red & white changed to purple.  Why; what was the problem with red?  It would have been much clearer.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 16, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The electric car cult
		
Click to expand...

Or a part of society which recognises the damage being done to the health of the planet and its inhabitants by the burning of fossil fuels when there is a cleaner, cheaper and renewable alternative available.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Or a part of society which recognises the damage being done to the health of the planet and its inhabitants by the burning of fossil fuels when there is a cleaner, cheaper and renewable alternative available.
		
Click to expand...

Which electric car did you get ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Or a part of society which recognises the damage being done to the health of the planet and its inhabitants by the burning of fossil fuels when there is a cleaner, cheaper and renewable alternative available.
		
Click to expand...

The energy might be cheaper but the cost of a lot of the cars is prohibitive for a lot of people.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 16, 2021)

drive4show said:



			The energy might be cheaper but the cost of a lot of the cars is prohibitive for a lot of people.
		
Click to expand...

Including me which is why I'm saving up for one and when I get my equity release I will get the works...solar panels, batteries, charger and car.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Or a part of society which* recognises the damage being done to the health of the planet and its inhabitants* by the burning of fossil fuels when there is a cleaner, cheaper and renewable alternative available.
		
Click to expand...

Whereas Lithium mining causes absolutely no issues whatsoever;

https://www.instituteforenergyresearch.org/renewable/the-environmental-impact-of-lithium-batteries/

The biggest issue is that there are simply too bloody many of us and in many respects we have become too clever for our own good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Or a part of society which recognises the damage being done to the health of the planet and its inhabitants by the burning of fossil fuels when there is a cleaner, cheaper and renewable alternative available.
		
Click to expand...

There are many things involved in the building and driving of an electric car that causes damage to the planet and it’s inhabitants also. The cleanest way is to use a bicycle or even cleaner just walk everywhere


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 16, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Whereas Lithium mining causes absolutely no issues whatsoever;

https://www.instituteforenergyresearch.org/renewable/the-environmental-impact-of-lithium-batteries/

The biggest issue is that there are simply too bloody many of us and in many respects we have become too clever for our own good.
		
Click to expand...

Lithium will be old news soon

Solid state is coming in

https://m.dw.com/en/the-batteries-of-the-future-sodium-instead-of-lithium/a-54707542

And sodium ion.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 16, 2021)

We already have an electric car thread


Feel free to use it

👍


----------



## bobmac (Apr 16, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We already have an electric car thread


Feel free to use it

👍
		
Click to expand...

When LP accuses me of being part of cult, of course I'm going to respond.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-56770593

😢

Maybe it’s just me but we seemed to be losing too many too soon recently


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



			When LP accuses me of being part of cult, of course I'm going to respond.
		
Click to expand...

Well you weren’t mentioned in his post, it seemed to be a general comment ,  however it might be an idea to stop feeding him 👍


----------



## bobmac (Apr 16, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well you weren’t mentioned in his post, it seemed to be a general comment ,  however it might be an idea to stop feeding him 👍
		
Click to expand...

Of course he meant me and if when you say stop feeding him you mean don't feed the troll, I thought trolling wasn't allowed...


*Posts that include flaming or trolling (i.e. deliberately picking fights with other members)*


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Of course he meant me and if when you say stop feeding him you mean don't feed the troll, I thought trolling wasn't allowed...


*Posts that include flaming or trolling (i.e. deliberately picking fights with other members)*


Click to expand...

He is a very smart troll 

Does just enough to stay within the rules to avoid a ban


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2021)

I watched a video today, about a new watch from JLC. It is stunning. They are only making 30 pieces. I will never see one.  It has complications that are just, wow. This is watch making at another level.

Now I knew I could never buy one, and I knew they would be expensive. Proper expensive.

1.35m€. 

Flipping heck.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I watched a video today, about a new watch from JLC. It is stunning. They are only making 30 pieces. I will never see one.  It has complications that are just, wow. This is watch making at another level.

Now I knew I could never buy one, and I knew they would be expensive. Proper expensive.

1.35m€.

Flipping heck.
		
Click to expand...

1.35mil for a watch 😲😲😲

Blimey - the scary thought is there are people out there that will buy it at the drop of a hat


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			1.35mil for a watch 😲😲😲

Blimey - the scary thought is there are people out there that will buy it at the drop of a hat
		
Click to expand...

More scary will be people desperate to buy it, but not on the list. So even with 1.35m, you still are not good enough to own one.


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We already have an electric car thread
Feel free to use it
👍
		
Click to expand...

Do we have a hydrogen fuel cell thread?  😗 
Maybe it's the 'Fuel of the Future' thread.  🤫


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 16, 2021)

"Defending it to the* hill*"


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 16, 2021)

The new woman judge on Great British Menu.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 17, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			The new woman judge on Great British Menu.
		
Click to expand...

Rachel Khoo? Yeah she’s terrible.....


😍😍😍


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 17, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			True, but that is not an argument against the principle of wanting to help the planet.
I recognise that pure electric cars are not possible for most at the moment, for a number of valid reasons which cannot be argued against .
However, it is an inconvenient truth which Attenborough promotes that as a species we have to make an effort as best we can to change or cock up this planet.
It isn't really a question for polarising over, we need to get to a solution the best way we can whilst still recognising the hurdles.
		
Click to expand...

Principles, morals and arguments are all great but they aren't going to happen if people can't afford them sadly. I'm sure EVs are the future but right now they are unaffordable or impractical for many people.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 17, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Rachel Khoo? Yeah she’s terrible.....
View attachment 36224

😍😍😍
		
Click to expand...

No denying she’s beautiful; but her demeanour, dourness and general negativity are annoying.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 17, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			No denying she’s beautiful; but her demeanour, dourness and general negativity are annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like an old bike to me😂😂😂😂


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 17, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			No denying she’s beautiful; but her demeanour, dourness and general negativity are annoying.
		
Click to expand...

She's the new Nigella, and then some...😍😍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2021)

The BBC commentary on the late Prince Philip's funeral.  The day should be about him, not a running commentary on the Sussexes.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 17, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Rachel Khoo? Yeah she’s terrible.....
View attachment 36224

😍😍😍
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			The BBC commentary on the late Prince Philip's funeral.  The day should be about him, not a running commentary on the Sussexes.
		
Click to expand...

I've been watching for the last hour but not heard a mention of Prince Harry. But agree it should be all about Prince Phillip the Duke of Edinburgh.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 17, 2021)

I don't know how Fade & Dies post was quoted. 🤔


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			I don't know how Fade & Dies post was quoted. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Happens a few times. It's a random irritation of mine

The forum is clever and remembers what you type if you leave the page 

But if you accidently quote someone then leave page it remembers aswell lol 

Same with accidentally ignoring people when trying to open a thread as the page has jumped


----------



## Slab (Apr 17, 2021)

Why are the BBC dissecting the funeral like post match pundits 

Just show his image for a few sombre minutes and finish the coverage


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2021)

Kim McGuinness.  Trackers to be fitted to all motorcycles?  So criminal tagging based on your choice of transport then.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 17, 2021)

though we’d pop to pub for one before shopping. Nice day again, I’ll get my good sunglasses out. 
Don’t know when I last wore them or what I was doing but they’re dinged and noticeably scratched so had to order a new pair.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 17, 2021)

Car tax. For health reasons my dad has decided to stop driving and very kindly has given me his car. I've been online to tax and insure it and had to start the tax from 1st April even though it's the middle of the month. And because it's not the start of the month he can't claim back this month's car tax payment so the government have received double the car tax for April.


----------



## Piece (Apr 17, 2021)

Did something to my knee today. I’m limping. 😟

Some suited up motorcyclists thinking doing 60 in a 30 is manly.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 17, 2021)

reading through the Electric Car and Pin In threads after a nice day on the golf course!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 18, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Car tax. For health reasons my dad has decided to stop driving and very kindly has given me his car. I've been online to tax and insure it and had to start the tax from 1st April even though it's the middle of the month. And because it's not the start of the month he can't claim back this month's car tax payment so the government have received double the car tax for April.
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused. If the vehicle is already taxed till the end of the month why do you have to tax it again. Has the DVLA changed the rules?


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 18, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I'm confused. If the vehicle is already taxed till the end of the month why do you have to tax it again. Has the DVLA changed the rules?
		
Click to expand...

Tax being non transferable means any change in ownership comes with the requirement that the new keeper tax the vehicle. 

They never changed the month start/end rules that have always existed whilst changing all the other rules to make it seem "fairer" but its purely for their benefit. 

The amount in "doubled tax" that's bound to have been paid since I have no doubt is staggering.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 18, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Tax being non transferable means any change in ownership comes with the requirement that the new keeper tax the vehicle.

They never changed the month start/end rules that have always existed whilst changing all the other rules to make it seem "fairer" but its purely for their benefit.

The amount in "doubled tax" that's bound to have been paid since I have no doubt is staggering.
		
Click to expand...

Sneaky! I wasn't aware of that change 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 18, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Sneaky! I wasn't aware of that change 👍
		
Click to expand...

Happened a few years ago. When they introduced the £310 surcharge for cars over £40k


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Happened a few years ago. When they introduced the £310 surcharge for cars over £40k
		
Click to expand...

@drive4show 
Happened when the road tax went online 

October 2014 lol


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 18, 2021)

My left arm is hurting right where I had my covid jab...3 weeks ago.
Not sure if I got a knock at football yesterday or it's something more sinister 🤔


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 18, 2021)

Awe poor wee soul, ask yer misses to kiss it better


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 18, 2021)

Losing a football match 9-0. Yeah. Brutal.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Losing a football match 9-0. Yeah. Brutal. 

Click to expand...

Time to retire to the golf course full time


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 18, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Time to retire to the golf course full time
		
Click to expand...

Whatever the golfing equivalent of losing 9-0 is, I've probably done it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Losing a football match 9-0. Yeah. Brutal. 

Click to expand...

What colour socks were you wearing with your shorts????


----------



## Neilds (Apr 18, 2021)

People in shopping centres/precincts who don’t understand what the arrows on the floor mean🤬 Luckily we weren’t phone zombies so could walk round them so didn’t get in their way!


----------



## Slime (Apr 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Losing a football match 9-0. Yeah. Brutal. 

Click to expand...

Now you know what it's like to play for Southampton!


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			Now you know what it's like to play for Southampton!
		
Click to expand...

Unlikely,  he's only done it once...🙄


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 18, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Unlikely,  he's only done it once...🙄
		
Click to expand...

That might not be true, but we'd be going back a long time for the last one. 

I've done the typical golfer's response and just ordered some new boots, haha. Still wasn't fitted for them though.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 18, 2021)

And so it starts again. Patterdale Mountain Rescue required to haul someone from the North East off Striding Edge yesterday. 

16 Volunteers and helicopter job to get the injured man down.

This is the team that Chris Lewis who was critically injured in February while carrying out a rescue was a member of.

I wish people would give these people a breal and wander around a nice flat Lake if they are that desperate to visit the area.


----------



## NearHull (Apr 19, 2021)

saving_par said:



			And so it starts again. Patterdale Mountain Rescue required to haul someone from the North East off Striding Edge yesterday.

16 Volunteers and helicopter job to get the injured man down.

This is the team that Chris Lewis who was critically injured in February while carrying out a rescue was a member of.

I wish people would give these people a breal and wander around a nice flat Lake if they are that desperate to visit the area.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you.  But it is a perverse conundrum that without people getting into difficulties there wouldn’t be a Rescue Team.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2021)

Massive blood blister on my big toe from playing on a rock hard pitch yesterday.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Massive blood blister on my big toe from playing on a rock hard pitch yesterday. 

Click to expand...

The excuses for the 9-0 have started.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2021)

GG26 said:



			The excuses for the 9-0 have started.
		
Click to expand...

Only one of the goals was my fault!


----------



## fundy (Apr 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Only one of the goals was my fault!
		
Click to expand...


and if all 11 players were at fault for one goal youd lose 11-0


----------



## Piece (Apr 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Losing a football match 9-0. Yeah. Brutal. 

Click to expand...

Is that you Ralf?


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 20, 2021)

Solicitor at the bottom of the chain has gone radio silent. They've had all the answers to the enquiries raised and then nothing for 2 weeks.

Baby incoming in 5 weeks. This is going to finish me off.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 20, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Checked their handicaps when I came home and for 4 people their HI totalled 192!
		
Click to expand...

HI 192!!!

But just imagine what their playing handicaps are... at my course HI54 = PH64


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 20, 2021)

Trying to speak to British Gas about a meter query.  Hours on hold and then being cut off, it's absolutely hopeless.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2021)

The fact that, seemingly, the most important thing going on in the world involves kicking a ball around a field for more money than you can imagine.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 20, 2021)

saving_par said:



			And so it starts again. Patterdale Mountain Rescue required to haul someone from the North East off Striding Edge yesterday.

16 Volunteers and helicopter job to get the injured man down.

This is the team that Chris Lewis who was critically injured in February while carrying out a rescue was a member of.

I wish people would give these people a breal and wander around a nice flat Lake if they are that desperate to visit the area.
		
Click to expand...

I love that walk but could not agree more. Do the circular walk around Windermere and Wray Castle if you’re desperate to see the lakes.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 20, 2021)

Upgraded my Virgin Broadband from 100Mbps to 200Mbps earlier and my broadband falling on its arse. Currently getting 6Mbps. Cheers Virgin 👍


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 20, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			I love that walk but could not agree more. Do the circular walk around Windermere and Wray Castle if you’re desperate to see the lakes.
		
Click to expand...

Wray Castle, fond memories. Was there in the 70’s learning marine radio and radar, inc Morse code. Spent almost as much time in the Drunken Duck as I did in the classroom.


----------



## Slab (Apr 21, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Trying to speak to British Gas about a meter query.  Hours on hold and then being cut off, it's absolutely hopeless.
		
Click to expand...

Admire your persistence. I wouldn't last more than 5 minutes before I just mailed them


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 21, 2021)

An early start. Our Spanish Residencia card will no longer be valid in 18 months time, courtesy of Brexit. Those Brits resident in Spain have a 2 year grace period to change their card to a 3rd country Residencia card. The Spanish love bureaucracy... even though our current card shows our country of origin, and could be kept till its scheduled renewal date in 3 years time, the Spanish have decided it has to be changed 31st Dec 2023.

So now there's 100's of 1,000's of Brits causing a log jam at the local foreigner's office changing a card that would be changed on its scheduled renewal date. Gotta love Spanish bureaucracy.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 21, 2021)

Someone from Europe sending a meeting invite overnight for a 7.30am call (9.30am their time) and then going mental when I didn't attend.   I've only just logged on and seen the invite but they can shove that time of call up their backsides.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2021)

Gutted that I’m not going to be getting a daily dose of Allegra Stratton 🥰...and randomly irritated that I nearly missed the announcement of this terrible news amongst all the noise over the ESL...🤫


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2021)

Wife just told me she's finished the milk (I haven't had breakfast yet). "Oh, could you drive down to the shop and get some then?" (Would take 5 mins whereas I don't drive so would take me 20 mins of walking.) "No I can't do that I'm working." Well, thanks for breaking that bit of bad news to me then.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 22, 2021)

Stupid little yapping dogs. Not stop all afternoon. Why don't people train the flippin' things?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 22, 2021)

People who reply to e-mails with a short one-line comment .... BUT SEND BACK THE BIG ATTACHMENT FILE TOO!


----------



## fundy (Apr 22, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Stupid little yapping dogs. Not stop all afternoon. Why don't people train the flippin' things?
		
Click to expand...


maybe they have done


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2021)

UPS tracking......really, why bother...


----------



## Rooter (Apr 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			UPS tracking......really, why bother...

Click to expand...

UPS are weird for me, they tell me one day and it always arrives one day EARLIER! Weird.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 22, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who reply to e-mails with a short one-line comment .... BUT SEND BACK THE BIG ATTACHMENT FILE TOO!
		
Click to expand...

Can we go back to reply all people again.... We had one today from a big boss congratulating someone on a promotion. cue 25 reply alls of 'well done' etc etc... boils my urine.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Can we go back to reply all people again.... We had one today from a big boss congratulating someone on a promotion. cue 25 reply alls of 'well done' etc etc... boils my urine.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget the next 10 people who reply to all to say "stop replying to all" and "take me off this distribution" as if that were possible.


----------



## fundy (Apr 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			UPS are weird for me, they tell me one day and it always arrives one day EARLIER! Weird.
		
Click to expand...


sounds like the anti MyHermes


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Don't forget the next 10 people who reply to all to say "stop replying to all" and "take me off this distribution" as if that were possible.
		
Click to expand...

Followed by an e-mail telling people "do not reply" and then another 100 do it anyway.    Probably the sort of people who mark their cards whilst standing on the green.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 22, 2021)

A bush in the garden that needed an axe to take it down to a low level.  I have no axe.  Neighbour offers to lend me his which was last used around the time chrisd/fragger had hair.   Six swings and the handle breaks off.  So I still need to go and get an axe from B&Q and will now feel obliged to let him have the new one once I have finished.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Celebrities that when ann


Pathetic Shark said:



			A bush in the garden that needed an axe to take it down to a low level.  I have no axe.  Neighbour offers to lend me his which was last used around the time chrisd/fragger had hair.   Six swings and the handle breaks off.  So I still need to go and get an axe from B&Q and will now feel obliged to let him have the new one once I have finished.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but that made me laugh.


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Can we go back to reply all people again.... We had one today from a big boss congratulating someone on a promotion. cue 25 reply alls of 'well done' etc etc... boils my urine.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't get it then ?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2021)

Badminton was eventful. First we had to start ten minutes late because all the rackets were in our housemate's car so we had to wait for her to drop them off. Then 20 minutes in our mate dislocates his shoulder. Couldn't pop it back into place so my wife had to take him to hospital so she didn't get to play! I ended up playing singles against the other player for an hour and a half and now I'm knackered.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Badminton was eventful. First we had to start ten minutes late because all the rackets were in our housemate's car so we had to wait for her to drop them off. Then 20 minutes in our mate dislocates his shoulder. Couldn't pop it back into place so my wife had to take him to hospital so she didn't get to play! I ended up playing singles against the other player for an hour and a half and now I'm knackered.
		
Click to expand...

So let me get this straight, your mate pops his shoulder out and you just say feck it, carry on 😄


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			So let me get this straight, your mate pops his shoulder out and you just say feck it, carry on 😄
		
Click to expand...

Well the court was paid for, no point all four of buggering off is there?? What would that achieve?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			A bush in the garden that needed an axe to take it down to a low level.  I have no axe.  Neighbour offers to lend me his which was last used around the time chrisd/fragger had hair.   Six swings and the handle breaks off.  So I still need to go and get an axe from B&Q and will now feel obliged to let him have the new one once I have finished.
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me, old lover of soppy American games, I have a full head of hair still , it may be a little white but it's all still there !


----------



## ExRabbit (Apr 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well the court was paid for, no point all four of buggering off is there?? What would that achieve?
		
Click to expand...

So, your mate has a dislocated shoulder, your wife has had to take him to hospital instead of playing, and you are irritated because their misfortune has caused you to get a little bit tired because you had to play singles instead of doubles?

I bet your mate and wife will be a bit more than randomly irritated by your post if they see it!


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Badminton was eventful. First we had to start ten minutes late because all the rackets were in our housemate's car so we had to wait for her to drop them off. Then 20 minutes in our mate dislocates his shoulder. Couldn't pop it back into place so my wife had to take him to hospital so she didn't get to play! I ended up playing singles against the other player for an hour and a half and now I'm knackered.
		
Click to expand...

That reminds me of a time about ten years ago when a work colleague broke both of his wrists playing badminton. Not sure how he managed it, but an office full of ex military personnel found it hilarious. Who would have thought that badminton was an extreme sport? 😂


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 23, 2021)

Just watched an article about the covid crisis in India, people are blaming the government for allowing mass gatherings to go ahead. Clearly some people can't think for themselves 🙄


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 23, 2021)

Euro 2020 still being branded as euro 2020

Even tho it's going to be held in 2021


----------



## GB72 (Apr 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Euro 2020 still being branded as euro 2020

Even tho it's going to be held in 2021
		
Click to expand...

 Lot of merchandise from last year still needs selling


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			So, your mate has a dislocated shoulder, your wife has had to take him to hospital instead of playing, and you are irritated because their misfortune has caused you to get a little bit tired because you had to play singles instead of doubles?

I bet your mate and wife will be a bit more than randomly irritated by your post if they see it! 

Click to expand...

Exactly! I'm glad someone gets it. 🤣 Nah, I did say I was sad for the missus as well because she loves badminton but only got to play for 20-odd minutes. Also the guy who did his shoulder is a golf buddy so I hope he's not out for too long!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Euro 2020 still being branded as euro 2020

Even tho it's going to be held in 2021
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Thank you. That's been annoying me too. Just change the bloody name of it to the year it's in, we're not all living in the past. I thought we all wanted to forget 2020 even happened.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 23, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			That reminds me of a time about ten years ago when a work colleague broke both of his wrists playing badminton. Not sure how he managed it, but an office full of ex military personnel found it hilarious. Who would have thought that badminton was an extreme sport? 😂
		
Click to expand...

I once had 6 stitches in my eyebrow from Badminton doubles. It's an Extreme sport!!


----------



## AliMc (Apr 23, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I once had 6 stitches in my eyebrow from Badminton doubles. It's an Extreme sport!!
		
Click to expand...

I torn ligaments in my knee and was off work for 6 weeks, gave it up after that


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I once had 6 stitches in my eyebrow from Badminton doubles. It's an Extreme sport!!
		
Click to expand...

Another irritation - the guy I ended up in singles with is a hard-hitter, in trying to match him I seem to have pulled my tricep or something. Bloody hurts today.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Euro 2020 still being branded as euro 2020

Even tho it's going to be held in 2021
		
Click to expand...

All the merch, all the signs, the millions of cans of beer with the logo printed on them, the uniforms for stewards etc, all the communications, every single document probably has the 2020 logo on it.

Also I assume UEFA and the organising committee probably had to trademark all the logos, designs, even the phrase "Euro 2020". So they would have to go through that all again.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wife just told me she's finished the milk (I haven't had breakfast yet). "Oh, could you drive down to the shop and get some then?" (Would take 5 mins whereas I don't drive so would take me 20 mins of walking.) "No I can't do that I'm working." Well, thanks for breaking that bit of bad news to me then. 

Click to expand...

Wait, you don't drive? How do you get to golf? Are you an adult?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 23, 2021)

sunshine said:



			All the merch, all the signs, the millions of cans of beer with the logo printed on them, the uniforms for stewards etc, all the communications, every single document probably has the 2020 logo on it.

Also I assume UEFA and the organising committee probably had to trademark all the logos, designs, even the phrase "Euro 2020". So they would have to go through that all again.
		
Click to expand...

Won't the beer by off by now?

Is the Olympics Tokyo 2020? I can't remember


----------



## sunshine (Apr 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Won't the beer by off by now?

Is the Olympics Tokyo 2020? I can't remember
		
Click to expand...

It's still Tokyo 2020.

I agree a fresh beer is a good beer. I was thinking more about the production line, having to change the packaging etc.


----------



## RichA (Apr 23, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Just watched an article about the covid crisis in India, people are blaming the government for allowing mass gatherings to go ahead. Clearly some people can't think for themselves 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Nearly 50,000 died of COVID in the UK since the christmas mixing. Inability to think for oneself is global.
6 weeks of patience and most of the greyheads would have been vaccinated but many, including my relatives, decided to take the "fingers crossed" approach. They were lucky. Many were not.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Wait, you don't drive? How do you get to golf? Are you an adult?
		
Click to expand...

Lifts or Uber. I have failed the driving test five times spread out over 12 years or so. I hated it so would always give up for a few years. Have another test this Tuesday though. 🤞🏻


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Lifts or Uber. I have failed the driving test five times spread out over 12 years or so. I hated it so would always give up for a few years. Have another test this Tuesday though. 🤞🏻
		
Click to expand...

You'll be in the big 6 then 🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Lifts or Uber. I have failed the driving test five times spread out over 12 years or so. I hated it so would always give up for a few years. Have another test this Tuesday though. 🤞🏻
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck 

However Uber must be a godsend now days for it


----------



## sunshine (Apr 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Lifts or Uber. I have failed the driving test five times spread out over 12 years or so. I hated it so would always give up for a few years. Have another test this Tuesday though. 🤞🏻
		
Click to expand...

Good luck!

Most guys I know passed first time. I learnt when I was 19-20, so a lot of my mates were already driving and there was immense peer pressure on me, which probably helped me focus. Strangely, it seems socially acceptable for women to fail multiple times.

Maybe an absence of peer pressure is holding you back?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Good luck!

Most guys I know passed first time. I learnt when I was 19-20, so a lot of my mates were already driving and there was immense peer pressure on me, which probably helped me focus. Strangely, it seems socially acceptable for women to fail multiple times.

Maybe an absence of peer pressure is holding you back? 

Click to expand...

I think being crap at driving has held me back. We can't all be good at everything, I'm only good at utterly useless things like tennis and drawing.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think being crap at driving has held me back. We can't all be good at everything, I'm only good at utterly useless things like tennis and drawing.
		
Click to expand...

My brother failed 8 times, once abandoned the test as he didn’t like his evaluator. Got out the car and got a lift home and one time he thought he was doing his final turn into the test centre but ended up going someone’s drive instead and the messed up putting it right. 
Don’t give up. My brother is now on allowed to drive on the roads unaided surprisingly 😂


----------



## IanM (Apr 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm only good at utterly useless things like tennis and drawing.
		
Click to expand...

When I asked the Art Teacher if I could do art for O Level he replied.  "It would be a waste of XXXXXX materials!"   And he didn't abbreviate!


----------



## IanM (Apr 23, 2021)

Why can't Americans spell "Mum?"   

People who use text speak in anything other than a text.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 23, 2021)

IanM said:



			Why can't Americans spell "Mum?"  

People who use text speak in anything other than a text.
		
Click to expand...

i no m8.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2021)

Rooter said:



			i no m8.
		
Click to expand...

I c what u mean.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 23, 2021)

IanM said:



			Why can't Americans spell "Mum?"  

People who use text speak in anything other than a text.
		
Click to expand...

A cousin of mine married an American, moved over there and now has 2 kids. She posts on FB calling herself mom 😱. Why, just why? It pains me every time. I'm not friends with her on FB but others I am with repost, hence I get to see the offending material.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A cousin of mine married an American, moved over there and now has 2 kids. She posts on FB calling herself mom 😱. Why, just why? It pains me every time. I'm not friends with her on FB but others I am with repost, hence I get to see the offending material.
		
Click to expand...

It's worse for me when people still living in Britain start speaking/typing American.
In fact, someone on this very forum very recently referred to a car park as a parking lot.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 23, 2021)

My 7 year old granddaughter watches quite a bit of American stuff on You Tube and we constantly have to remind her that it is rubbish not trash, mum not mom and pavement rather than sidewalk etc


----------



## dewsweeper (Apr 23, 2021)

bobmac said:



			It's worse for me when people still living in Britain start speaking/typing American.
In fact, someone on this very forum very recently referred to a car park as a parking lot.
		
Click to expand...




bobmac said:



			It's worse for me when people still living in Britain start speaking/typing American.
In fact, someone on this very forum very recently referred to a car park as a parking lot.
		
Click to expand...

I was a Fireman  for 31years and frequent a London FB site and get really wound up when fire appliances are called "trucks"


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A cousin of mine married an American, moved over there and now has 2 kids. She posts on FB calling herself mom 😱. Why, just why? It pains me every time. I'm not friends with her on FB but others I am with repost, hence I get to see the offending material.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair there is an O in mother .
There isn’t a U .
So it might be us that’s wrong.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 23, 2021)

Why are things in the for sale wanted section deleted when no longer for sale or wanted.?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 23, 2021)

bobmac said:



			It's worse for me when people still living in Britain start speaking/typing American.
In fact, someone on this very forum very recently referred to a car park as a parking lot.
		
Click to expand...

Good point - it's why I stay off the soccer thread    I do actually get used to calling it that because of the work I do on American sports radio talking about English sports.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Apr 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I c what u mean.
		
Click to expand...

F U N E X


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 23, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Good point - it's why I stay off the soccer thread    I do actually get used to calling it that because of the work I do on American sports radio talking about English sports.
		
Click to expand...

At least the Americans seem to have stopped calling bunkers, sand traps.
That used to really boil my pea when moronic British persons called them sand traps.

Soccer is an abbreviation of Association so fine by me.


----------



## D-S (Apr 23, 2021)

Unless I am being stupid, the disappearance of the Coronavirus thread (?)


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2021)

D-S said:



			Unless I am being stupid, the disappearance of the Coronavirus thread (?)
		
Click to expand...

Still there


----------



## D-S (Apr 23, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Still there
		
Click to expand...

I’m seriously confused, it is no longer in my ‘out of bounds’ thread’. Have I accidentally ‘ignored’ a thread, can you do this?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 23, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			To be fair there is an O in mother .
There isn’t a U .
So it might be us that’s wrong.

Click to expand...

Give your head a wobble 😆


----------



## IanM (Apr 23, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			To be fair there is an O in mother .
There isn’t a U .
So it might be us that’s wrong.

Click to expand...

I'll ask my mUmmy!!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2021)

D-S said:



			I’m seriously confused, it is no longer in my ‘out of bounds’ thread’. Have I accidentally ‘ignored’ a thread, can you do this?
		
Click to expand...

If you've put someone on ignore, and they were the original author, you won't see anything they post. Not sure about being able to ignore a thread.

There is an unwatch button at the top of the page...


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 23, 2021)

Callaway "Maverik"
The picture posted was of 2 Mavrik heads.
It's there right in front of you for Gruds sake.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 23, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			I was a Fireman  for 31years and frequent a London FB site and get really wound up when fire appliances are called "trucks"
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't give 2 trucks about that


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 23, 2021)

D-S said:



			I’m seriously confused, it is no longer in my ‘out of bounds’ thread’. Have I accidentally ‘ignored’ a thread, can you do this?
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			If you've put someone on ignore, and they were the original author, you won't see anything they post. Not sure about being able to ignore a thread.

There is an unwatch button at the top of the page...
		
Click to expand...

This is correct, if you have a person on ignore and they start a thread, you won’t see the thread on the relevant forum.

Tagged you in the thread, you should get a message.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Still there
		
Click to expand...

Who said that


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Who said that 

Click to expand...

Boo


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 23, 2021)

Trying to find decent hard finish spray or sprayable paints. 

Building a set of active desktop speakers and trying to get a nice smooth gloss white finish and all the paints seem to be acrylic these days and don't adhere to MDF well at all. 

Blotchy, patchy finish on the first one. 

Only upside is that I have finally found a way of effectively sealing the cut and routed edges of MDf boards. Zinzer B.I.N, shellac based primer. Stuff reeks to high heavens but sprays undiluted like a dream and covers those nasty fibrous edges.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 23, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Trying to find decent hard finish spray or sprayable paints.

Building a set of active desktop speakers and trying to get a nice smooth gloss white finish and all the paints seem to be acrylic these days and don't adhere to MDF well at all.

Blotchy, patchy finish on the first one.

Only upside is that I have finally found a way of effectively sealing the cut and routed edges of MDf boards. Zinzer B.I.N, shellac based primer. Stuff reeks to high heavens but sprays undiluted like a dream and covers those nasty fibrous edges.
		
Click to expand...

 I was delighted with these guys, 
Andrews Coatings LTD, specialist paints, coatings & aerosols. Carver Buildings, Littles Lane Wolverhampton WV11JY , 01902 429190.
They'll make up 400ml aerosol cans to suit your needs, not cheap but good


----------



## D-S (Apr 23, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			This is correct, if you have a person on ignore and they start a thread, you won’t see the thread on the relevant forum.

Tagged you in the thread, you should get a message.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you and Hobbit, I’d accidentally ignored the author due to fat fingers (or a couple of pints of IPA in the sunny pub garden).


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Give your head a wobble 😆
		
Click to expand...

Wubble I think


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			F U N E X
		
Click to expand...

You can't beat a bit of 'The Two Ronnies' ............................ timeless.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 23, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I was delighted with these guys,
Andrews Coatings LTD, specialist paints, coatings & aerosols. Carver Buildings, Littles Lane Wolverhampton WV11JY , 01902 429190.
They'll make up 400ml aerosol cans to suit your needs, not cheap but good 

Click to expand...

Tried all sorts Billy. Cheap cans, expensive 2k paints. Just can't get it flat. 

Maybe I am just being too perfectionist.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Apr 23, 2021)

Slime said:



			You can't beat a bit of 'The Two Ronnies' ............................ timeless.
		
Click to expand...

I knew someone would get it


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 23, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Tried all sorts Billy. Cheap cans, expensive 2k paints. Just can't get it flat.

Maybe I am just being too perfectionist.
		
Click to expand...

Give them a call, worth a try, cost nothing to ask


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 23, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Give them a call, worth a try, cost nothing to ask 

Click to expand...

Will do. Been doing some research and autobody high fill primer might be the answer to level off the substrate before topcoat is applied


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			At least the Americans seem to have stopped calling bunkers, sand traps.
That used to really boil my pea when moronic British persons called them sand traps.

Soccer is an abbreviation of Association so fine by me.
		
Click to expand...

You think that's bad, I overheard someone on the course once, when asked where his ball had gone, reply "it's over there behind the sand pit!" 😆


----------



## Imurg (Apr 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You think that's bad, I overheard someone on the course once, when asked where his ball had gone, reply "it's over there behind the sand pit!" 😆
		
Click to expand...

Another Fraggerism i hear from time to time......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Another Fraggerism i hear from time to time......
		
Click to expand...

Jeez you’re so easy to wind up 😂😂


----------



## Slab (Apr 24, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			I was a Fireman  for 31years and frequent a London FB site and get really wound up when fire appliances are called "trucks"
		
Click to expand...

You'd think after 31 years you'd know they're called fire *engines* not appliances!


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hayfever


----------



## dewsweeper (Apr 24, 2021)

Slab said:



			You'd think after 31 years you'd know they're called fire *engines* not appliances! 

Click to expand...

😅😅


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2021)

Apparently, according to Mrs BiM, the trickle vent on the fanlight window in the lounge was stuck.

I take it now that it's sitting on the carpet it's not stuck darling?


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 25, 2021)

The wind this weekend. It spoiled the golf yesterday and I have just driven along the seafront and there is more sand on the road than on the beach. It is coming from the east and is freezing.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 25, 2021)

People riding horses on the road.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2021)

We have a set of stainless steel pans, glass lids, had them for years. Today one of the lids shattered whilst in the sink, temperature change presumably. I spent 20 minutes carefully picking out the shattered glass, cleaning surfaces, throwing away anything that potentially had glass in.

First step done but I was conscious some chunks will have gone down the sink. I then unscrewed the u bend bit of the sink to check there was no blockage. All clear, great. Can I get the stupid u bend back in? Can I heck. One part is pushed up, one part screws in. Screw in is fine, push is not 😡. I'll crack it but it's a pain. I hate plumbing, I don't have the dexterity or patience.


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have a set of stainless steel pans, glass lids, had them for years. Today one of the lids shattered whilst in the sink, temperature change presumably. I spent 20 minutes carefully picking out the shattered glass, cleaning surfaces, throwing away anything that potentially had glass in.

First step done but I was conscious some chunks will have gone down the sink.* I then unscrewed the u bend bit of the sink to check there was no blockage.* All clear, great. Can I get the stupid u bend back in? Can I heck. One part is pushed up, one part screws in. Screw in is fine, push is not 😡. I'll crack it but it's a pain. I hate plumbing, I don't have the dexterity or patience.
		
Click to expand...

Just run some water to check for blockages, or am I missing something?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2021)

Rain! We've had rain on and off for 2 weeks, the worst April on record. Rain a day, miss a day, rain a day, miss a day. Its just started, 2.5 hours early and even earlier for the thunder and lightening that was due to start around 1 am.

Spent the morning washing down the terraces and the car to shift the red dust that comes with rain from the Sahara. Guess I'll be doing the same tomorrow.

God is overdue flicking his big switch that usually means wall to wall blue sky till Oct.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2021)

Slime said:



			Just run some water to check for blockages, or am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

I worried that the glass would settle in the trap and cause a problem / blockage over time. A bit like branches and debris congregating in a river and blocking it.

It was however completely clear, glass has flushed through and out. Managed to get the push in section in now but the rubber seal has snapped on the screw in end. Down to the local hardware shop tomorrow. 

Suspect I over thought this one and should have just turned the taps on as you said.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I worried that the glass would settle in the trap and cause a problem / blockage over time. A bit like branches and debris congregating in a river and blocking it.

It was however completely clear, glass has flushed through and out. Managed to get the push in section in now but the rubber seal has snapped on the screw in end. Down to the local hardware shop tomorrow.

Suspect I over thought this one and should have just turned the taps on as you said.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh...an office wallah trying to do practical jobs


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Ahhhhh...an office wallah trying to do practical jobs

Click to expand...

Yup, it rarely ends well 😁. 

I rarely try DIY work, this was a forced on fix. Same rubbish outcome though 🙄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I worried that the glass would settle in the trap and cause a problem / blockage over time. A bit like branches and debris congregating in a river and blocking it.

It was however completely clear, glass has flushed through and out. Managed to get the push in section in now but the rubber seal has snapped on the screw in end. Down to the local hardware shop tomorrow.

Suspect I over thought this one and should have* just turned the taps on as you said.*

Click to expand...

Run the taps to see if it flows through.  If it does, fill the sink then pull the plug to flush it properly through.  DO NOT fill the sink first as if the trap is blocked then you have to empty the sink before you can clear the trap.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I worried that the glass would settle in the trap and cause a problem / blockage over time. A bit like branches and debris congregating in a river and blocking it.

It was however completely clear, glass has flushed through and out. Managed to get the push in section in now but the rubber seal has snapped on the screw in end. Down to the local hardware shop tomorrow.

Suspect I over thought this one and should have just turned the taps on as you said.
		
Click to expand...

The push in one put some washing up liquid on the rubber seal or the pipe it will slip in.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			The push in one put some washing up liquid on the rubber seal or the pipe it will slip in.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Run the taps to see if it flows through.  If it does, fill the sink then pull the plug to flush it properly through.  DO NOT fill the sink first as if the trap is blocked then you have to empty the sink before you can clear the trap.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, both sound like very good tips 👍


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 25, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Rain! We've had rain on and off for 2 weeks, the worst April on record. Rain a day, miss a day, rain a day, miss a day. Its just started, 2.5 hours early and even earlier for the thunder and lightening that was due to start around 1 am.

Spent the morning washing down the terraces and the car to shift the red dust that comes with rain from the Sahara. Guess I'll be doing the same tomorrow.

God is overdue flicking his big switch that usually means wall to wall blue sky till Oct.
		
Click to expand...

Send it north! We've had nothing for weeks, desperately need some.


----------



## D-S (Apr 25, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Rain! We've had rain on and off for 2 weeks, the worst April on record. Rain a day, miss a day, rain a day, miss a day. Its just started, 2.5 hours early and even earlier for the thunder and lightening that was due to start around 1 am.

Spent the morning washing down the terraces and the car to shift the red dust that comes with rain from the Sahara. Guess I'll be doing the same tomorrow.

God is overdue flicking his big switch that usually means wall to wall blue sky till Oct.
		
Click to expand...

We’re now watering the fairways it’s so dry here. If it wasn’t for the freezing wind we would have had the best run of golfing weather for the past 6 weeks (if only we’d been allowed to play).No rain in the forecast either.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 25, 2021)

Sun burn.

Shorts out, legs out, sunburn.

Walked about 25 miles over Saturday / Sunday, (down the coast, not playing golf, clever clogs). 

Blisters, loads, sore feet. Not used to walking all day, callouses gone during lock down, feet like a baby, with blisters.

Too windy to wear a hat today, 21 gusting 28. Yep, sun burnt head.

Loved every minute of it. So nice to be by the sea again.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 25, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Sun burn.

Shorts out, legs out, sunburn.

Walked about 25 miles over Saturday / Sunday, (down the coast, not playing golf, clever clogs).

Blisters, loads, sore feet. Not used to walking all day, callouses gone during lock down, feet like a baby, with blisters.

Too windy to wear a hat today, 21 gusting 28. Yep, sun burnt head.

Loved every minute of it. So nice to be by the sea again.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh sore
1000 mile socks and knotted hanky 
All you need


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Sun burn.

Shorts out, legs out, sunburn.

Walked about 25 miles over Saturday / Sunday, (down the coast, not playing golf, clever clogs).

Blisters, loads, sore feet. Not used to walking all day, callouses gone during lock down, feet like a baby, with blisters.

Too windy to wear a hat today, 21 gusting 28. Yep, sun burnt head.

Loved every minute of it. So nice to be by the sea again.
		
Click to expand...

Second week in a row I've come back with a pink head after football today. Wasn't even that warm today, I had a baselayer on! (No gloves though you'll be please to know. 😏) Doesn't help being ginger though. 😞


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Second week in a row I've come back with a pink head after football today. Wasn't even that warm today, I had a baselayer on! (No gloves though you'll be please to know. 😏) Doesn't help being ginger though. 😞
		
Click to expand...

14 down in Poole, but way hotter in the sun, if you could escape the wind.

Mrs Mogs had gloves on. She is a disgrace!


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			14 down in Poole, but way hotter in the sun, if you could escape the wind.

Mrs Mogs had gloves on. She is a disgrace!
		
Click to expand...

Boxing gloves, perchance?


----------



## RichA (Apr 26, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Sun burn.

Shorts out, legs out, sunburn.

Walked about 25 miles over Saturday / Sunday, (down the coast, not playing golf, clever clogs).

Blisters, loads, sore feet. Not used to walking all day, callouses gone during lock down, feet like a baby, with blisters.

Too windy to wear a hat today, 21 gusting 28. Yep, sun burnt head.

Loved every minute of it. So nice to be by the sea again.
		
Click to expand...

Get a Tilley hat. Head, neck and ears sun protected. Strap for when it's windy. Crunches up in the golf bag. Looks better on me than a baseball cap. Not keen on baseball caps now I'm a bit older.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 26, 2021)

RichA said:



			Get a Tilley hat. Head, neck and ears sun protected. Strap for when it's windy. Crunches up in the golf bag. Looks better on me than a baseball cap. Not keen on baseball caps now I'm a bit older. 
	View attachment 36355

Click to expand...

I have a Tilley hat, but I hate using the chin strap. I find it really irritating.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 26, 2021)

5am alarm, I didn't really want to get up today, but I had a swim session booked. Quick coffee, and get ready, drive to pool.

Get to the leisure centre at 05:50, 

"Sorry mate, the pool cant open, chlorine levels are not right"

Could have stayed in bed!!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm not sure if this is right across the media but a year ago the BBC were the first in the queue to moan about the lack of  Covid testing, how it was a national disgrace.
12 months on they are moaning that there is too much testing now, how it's a waste of the tax payers money and there will be thousands of unused test kits sat in people's drawers.
Absolutely stealing my licence fee these days 👎


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 26, 2021)

Waiting 55 minutes for HMRC to finally answer their phone, seemingly due to Covid-19 .


----------



## bobmac (Apr 26, 2021)

Just got notification of my pension increase from 1st April.
£5 extra per month.
I'm off to work out how I'm going to spend it all


----------



## GB72 (Apr 26, 2021)

The obsession with Primark. Not people shopping there but the media obsession with judging the state of the high street and the outcome of any lockdown easing by how many people are queuing outside Primark. Who decided that Primark is suddenly the great measure of everything, there are just as big a queues outside the butchers in the middle of Grantham on a Saturday morning but I do not see national new teams using this as a barometer of national mood or spending habits.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The obsession with Primark. Not people shopping there but the media obsession with judging the state of the high street and the outcome of any lockdown easing by how many people are queuing outside Primark. Who decided that Primark is suddenly the great measure of everything, there are just as big a queues outside the butchers in the middle of Grantham on a Saturday morning but I do not see national new teams using this as a barometer of national mood or spending habits.
		
Click to expand...

Because poor people shop at Primark so it's fun for the upper echelons to laugh at them.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Because poor people shop at Primark so it's fun for the upper echelons to laugh at them.
		
Click to expand...

I sort of got the feeling that there was an element of that and that irritated me even more.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I sort of got the feeling that there was an element of that and that irritated me even more.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I was in Watford last week, and there was no queue outside Hugo Boss.

Primark, yes, Zara, yes. So I guess no queue outside Hugo Boss isn't news worthy, where as a queue outside a budget womens shop is.

Nope, I don't get it either.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 26, 2021)

A real jobsworth today

Walking towards towards a major retailer from where left hand side of the large doorway is in, right hand side exit. I was approaching from the left, there were no people waiting to go in  and it was clear that nobody was on the way out. She wanted me to walk all the way around the trolley park (on the right hand side) of the doorway walk across the right side exit before going in to the store.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 26, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			People riding horses on the road.....
		
Click to expand...

 People riding horses on the road pulling caravans.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 26, 2021)

D-S said:



			We’re now watering the fairways it’s so dry here. If it wasn’t for the freezing wind we would have had the best run of golfing weather for the past 6 weeks (if only we’d been allowed to play).No rain in the forecast either.
		
Click to expand...

 Wednesday


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Just got notification of my pension increase from 1st April.
£5 extra per month.
I'm off to work out how I'm going to spend it all


Click to expand...

 Better than mine - £9 a year


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 26, 2021)

The absolute evil gits in India making a killing on selling oxygen. Apparently usually £6 a cylinder and selling for £190...not supplying the hospitals but selling to desperate relatives.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Just got notification of my pension increase from 1st April.
£5 extra per month.
I'm off to work out how I'm going to spend it all


Click to expand...

Careful some will claim you should be grateful of any rise for no work...

Treat yourself mate 

Maybe a 3rd wedge 🤣


----------



## D-S (Apr 26, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

The BBC weather forecast, now forecasting rain on Wednesday - 2 days ago no rain at all in the forecast for the next 2 weeks. If they don’t know just leave it blank, don’t guess (we can all make up a forecast for ourselves).


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2021)

D-S said:



			The BBC weather forecast, now forecasting rain on Wednesday - 2 days ago no rain at all in the forecast for the next 2 weeks. If they don’t know just leave it blank, don’t guess (we can all make up a forecast for ourselves).
		
Click to expand...


not sure you understand weather forecasts lol, based on your system they would just have a blank page everyday


----------



## D-S (Apr 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			not sure you understand weather forecasts lol, based on your system they would just have a blank page everyday
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps if they don’t have a certainty above say 75% then leave it blank. Seems fairly useless advising people that it will be dry 4 days hence and changing it several times in the interim - if you are really uncertain better no prediction than a really questionable one.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 26, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			People riding horses on the road pulling caravans.
		
Click to expand...

I had this going to play a greensome at The Roxburghe, pulling out of Kelso for the approximate 3 mile run to Heiton village came upon a very long queue of traffic moving very slowly, eventually got passed, two caravans being pulled by horses, had been at a fair the day before, just made my tee time with about 5 minutes to spare


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2021)

D-S said:



			Perhaps if they don’t have a certainty above say 75% then leave it blank. Seems fairly useless advising people that it will be dry 4 days hence and changing it several times in the interim - if you are really uncertain better no prediction than a really questionable one.
		
Click to expand...

Its a guess at the end of the day, to varying degrees of certainty depending on how close to the day it is. On all accounts, if you assume tomorrows weather will be the same as todays youll be more accurate than most weather forecasts 

If they had to post degrees of certainty no one would bother looking lol. Best looking at the radar yourself imho


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I'm not sure if this is right across the media but a year ago the BBC were the first in the queue to moan about the lack of  Covid testing, how it was a national disgrace.
12 months on they are moaning that there is too much testing now, how it's a waste of the tax payers money and there will be thousands of unused test kits sat in people's drawers.
*Absolutely stealing my licence fee these days* 👎
		
Click to expand...

They've been stealing licence fees for years.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 26, 2021)

Every contestant but one on Mastermind got 10 questions on their specialist subject - he got 11. The one would be (probably will be!) the youngest ever winner - I call foul!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Careful some will claim you should be grateful of any rise for no work...

Treat yourself mate

Maybe a 3rd wedge 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You're right some people have had a pay freeze this year, they will have to survive on £81,932 plus expenses. You can be fairly sure they will get double next year though, all 650 of them. Order....Order


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I'm off to work out how I'm going to spend it all
		
Click to expand...

I needn't have worried, my council tax, gas and electric went up by more than my pension increase so I am 
-£10.11p per month better off than last year. 
Thank goodness we only get one 'pay rise' a year.
I'll never get an electric car at this rate.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2021)

Shops that sell the cheapest stuff are used by those whose income is low - specifically those on UC or on low paid jobs in such as the service sector.  If those on UC see light ahead they are more likely to buy stuff, and if the service sector is opening up and reemploying then those being employed will feel able to buy stuff. Perhaps?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 27, 2021)

The irritating safety features of modern cars. Broad daylight, sunny day, and can I get rid of the “Please switch on your dipped headlights“ warning? 

The issue isn’t so much with having the headlights on, it is the fact that the car has now decided it is dark and dims the dash and satnav screens making them harder to read.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			Its a guess at the end of the day, to varying degrees of certainty depending on how close to the day it is. On all accounts, if you assume tomorrows weather will be the same as todays youll be more accurate than most weather forecasts 

If they had to post degrees of certainty no one would bother looking lol. Best looking at the radar yourself imho 

Click to expand...

I was told that a good way to guess what is likely weather-wise is that in the UK for two days out of three the weather tomorrow will be the same as it is today.  So - down here in Sometime Sunny Surrey, yesterday was lovely and today is lovely, so tomorrow it won’t be.


----------



## RichA (Apr 27, 2021)

My wife uses the BBC weather app. I use the rather pessimistically named Dark Skies. 
From experience, when mine says there's a 15% chance of 0.1mm of precipitation at some point on any given day, the headline symbol on hers is a dark cloud with raindrops.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The irritating safety features of modern cars. Broad daylight, sunny day, and can I get rid of the “Please switch on your dipped headlights“ warning?

The issue isn’t so much with having the headlights on, it is the fact that the car has now decided it is dark and dims the dash and satnav screens making them harder to read.
		
Click to expand...

It still bugs me that if I am reversing, and open the door, the par puts itself into park, and you stop very suddenly. I can then put it back into reverse, with all the associated warnings. There are times when parking that hanging out of the door is useful.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			It still bugs me that if I am reversing, and open the door, the par puts itself into park, and you stop very suddenly. I can then put it back into reverse, with all the associated warnings. There are times when parking that hanging out of the door is useful.
		
Click to expand...

Reversing camera may help ?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Reversing camera may help ?
		
Click to expand...

Got one. Don't trust it due to distortion. Fine if you want to park 12" away, but not if you want 2" away. Don't trust the sensors, as they don't pick up very low walls, or railway sleepers. Where I park at the flat, the low wall is actually under the rear bumper a bit, but I need to park this close as the spaces are not designed for 5m plus cars.
The car can self park, and I don't trust that either.
Often the trouble with the camera distortion is magnified by the wing mirror cameras. The car is pretty long, and the cameras let the rear wings get very very close to impact before picking up, when 'on screen' there is loads of space.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Got one. Don't trust it due to distortion. Fine if you want to park 12" away, but not if you want 2" away. Don't trust the sensors, as they don't pick up very low walls, or railway sleepers. Where I park at the flat, the low wall is actually under the rear bumper a bit, but I need to park this close as the spaces are not designed for 5m plus cars.
The car can self park, and I don't trust that either.
Often the trouble with the camera distortion is magnified by the wing mirror cameras. The car is pretty long, and the cameras let the rear wings get very very close to impact before picking up, when 'on screen' there is loads of space.
		
Click to expand...

Well ,let it get you to 12 inches away and then get to your 2 inches the same way you did before you had a camera. Why moan about an aid that has limitations but makes it easier to do some things than it was before. 
No one expects it to eliminate all difficulties, surely?😀


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Well ,let it get you to 12 inches away and then get to your 2 inches the same way you did before you had a camera. Why moan about an aid that has limitations but makes it easier to do some things than it was before.
No one expects it to eliminate all difficulties, surely?😀
		
Click to expand...

How I did it before was to open the door. Now, I have to remember to stop, open the door, and put it back in reverse. I then get warning dings, alerts on the dash, etc, which are all distracting.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			How I did it before was to open the door. Now, I have to remember to stop, open the door, and put it back in reverse. I then get warning dings, alerts on the dash, etc, which are all distracting.
		
Click to expand...

So it's tech fault you can reverse without the door open? 🤣🤣

Mirrors..

How would you reverse round a corner...

Keep that door open 😂


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 27, 2021)

Absymal customer service from Premier Inn.

Need to stay overnight in Leeds next week. Booked hotel 3 weeks ago and got ermail confirmation.

Phoned them up yesterday to find out how parking worked (they have a discounted arrangement with a nearby multi storey). Got answering machine message saying "due to COVID restrictions, this hotel is currently closed and will reopen on 17 May. Went on website and sure enough, it was now impossible to book a room next week - although I could book at their other Leeds hotels.

Phoned up their call centre to check, and they confirmed it was closed. I asked why I wasn't notified, didn't get an answer. Was told they had now cancelled my booking, I'd get an email confirmation straight away and a refund. 

So, if I hadn't phoned to check the parking, I'd have turned up at the hotel at 7pm next week to find it closed and me stuck in Leeds without a room.

BTW - It's now 24 hours later and no sign of the "immediate" cancellation email either.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The irritating safety features of modern cars. Broad daylight, sunny day, and can I get rid of the “Please switch on your dipped headlights“ warning? 

The issue isn’t so much with having the headlights on, it is the fact that the car has now decided it is dark and dims the dash and satnav screens making them harder to read.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I know what you mean. It took me a while to find the master switch to switch off the Lane "straying" bleep warning. Every time I crossed a white line ( dotted or solid) it would sound off.
There are going to be problems about this when we have driverless cars, if there isn't a rethink.
On our main road, there are cycle lanes marked out from each edge. They take up quite a chunk of the road width. These markings are indicators, I know, rather than no go areas (a la bus lanes). But you wouldn't think so, seeing some drivers. Been some near misses as cars pass each other.
Now, if this bleep technology about lane straying, which at the moment is advisory, is taken to driverless cars, I think there will be a problem.It could be that the computer will use no discretion and the cars will be kept out of the (cycle ) lanes at all times😳
Of course, this is many years away, but driving has always allowed discretion ,being human controlled, but when it's a computer.........?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, I know what you mean. It took me a while to find the master switch to switch off the Lane "straying" bleep warning. Every time I crossed a white line ( dotted or solid) it would sound off.
There are going to be problems about this when we have driverless cars, if there isn't a rethink.
On our main road, there are cycle lanes marked out from each edge. They take up quite a chunk of the road width. These markings are indicators, I know, rather than no go areas (a la bus lanes). But you wouldn't think so, seeing some drivers. Been some near misses as cars pass each other.
Now, if this bleep technology about lane straying, which at the moment is advisory, is taken to driverless cars, I think there will be a problem.It could be that the computer will use no discretion and the cars will be kept out of the (cycle ) lanes at all times😳
Of course, this is many years away, but driving has always allowed discretion ,being human controlled, but when it's a computer.........?
		
Click to expand...

My car does a lovely jolt of the steering wheel when you move out of lane to move you back into lane lol 

Works most of time ie if you change lanes without signaling 

However sometimes it doesn't which doesn't help driverless talk 

Need complete upgrade of roads to actually not be rubbish


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			So it's tech fault you can reverse without the door open? 🤣🤣

Mirrors..

How would you reverse round a corner...

Keep that door open 😂
		
Click to expand...

Do I really have to explain again?

I do it to avoid driving backwards into concrete blocks or railway sleepers that the sensors do not pick up, in a specific instance parking at my flat.

An exhaust for my car would be mega bucks, so I would have to be a flipping idiot to write it off on a railway sleeper.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Do I really have to explain again?

I do it to avoid driving backwards into concrete blocks or railway sleepers that the sensors do not pick up, in a specific instance parking at my flat.

An exhaust for my car would be mega bucks, so I would have to be a flipping idiot to write it off on a railway sleeper.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mirrors not work?

Have you tried the simple solution of installing a little ramp that will hit your wheels when you reach it so you know when to stop ... Placed a safe distance from the sleepers?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Do you mirrors not work?

Have you tried the simple solution of installing a little ramp that will hit your wheels when you reach it so you know when to stop ... Placed a safe distance from the sleepers?
		
Click to expand...

You can't see the sleepers that well in the mirrors due to the distorted view, and the size of the car, and as it's not my parking space, they are communal, modifying it is not an option.

The sleepers are there because other muppets used to reverse into the fence.
In other places, there is a rockery, which the sensors don't pick up either.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

What would be nice would be to disable the feature that puts the car in park.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			You can't see the sleepers that well in the mirrors due to the distorted view, and the size of the car, and as it's not my parking space, they are communal, modifying it is not an option.

The sleepers are there because other muppets used to reverse into the fence.
In other places, there is a rockery, which the sensors don't pick up either.
		
Click to expand...

Move your mirrors when you park? Thought all posh cars lowered mirrors when in R


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 27, 2021)

Putting lights onto my pergola and dropping some screws that then fell under the decking never to be seen again 🙈


----------



## dewsweeper (Apr 27, 2021)

The way one person's RI leads another person's annoyance. 😀😀😀


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Move your mirrors when you park? Thought all posh cars lowered mirrors when in R
		
Click to expand...

This is my irritation. Hate this function. Thankfully it can be disabled in my car.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			This is my irritation. Hate this function. Thankfully it can be disabled in my car.
		
Click to expand...

I think I could disable it in the seat but easier is to turn it to right camera control then it doesn't do It


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I think I could disable it in the seat but easier is to turn it to right camera control then it doesn't do It
		
Click to expand...

Its just an iDrive setting on mine. On or off. I think you can ober ride it from the seat but doesn't disable it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2021)

I get very irritated by cars telling me what to do. Recently spent 10 days with a Golf GTI rental so couldn't be bothered to try and find the settings to turn on and off beeps and instructions and simply shouted shut up from time to time!


----------



## Rooter (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Got one. Don't trust it due to distortion. Fine if you want to park 12" away, but not if you want 2" away. Don't trust the sensors, as they don't pick up very low walls, or railway sleepers. Where I park at the flat, the low wall is actually under the rear bumper a bit, but I need to park this close as the spaces are not designed for 5m plus cars.
The car can self park, and I don't trust that either.
Often the trouble with the camera distortion is magnified by the wing mirror cameras. The car is pretty long, and the cameras let the rear wings get very very close to impact before picking up, when 'on screen' there is loads of space.
		
Click to expand...

Wise advice, that's coming from the person that reversed a massive branch through the rear window of their XC90 as the base of the tree was miles away! LOL


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 27, 2021)

Picking Mrs Colch up from hospital after an op. Phone call at 9 this morning asking me to be there at midday to pick her up as they wanted to discharge her. Two and a half hour drive to get there so set off and arrived bang on time. Not allowed in to the hospital due to Covid restrictions so have to wait in the car which is understandable. But it's now nearly 4pm and I'm still sitting in the car waiting for her to be discharged.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Picking Mrs Colch up from hospital after an op. Phone call at 9 this morning asking me to be there at midday to pick her up as they wanted to discharge her. Two and a half hour drive to get there so set off and arrived bang on time. Not allowed in to the hospital due to Covid restrictions so have to wait in the car which is understandable. But it's now nearly 4pm and I'm still sitting in the car waiting for her to be discharged.
		
Click to expand...

When I had my appendix out it was similar and quite ridiculous waiting for a doctor to sign the release paperwork. One of the many administrative elements of the NHS I became aware of which blocked beds and added to the stresses and strains on the medical staff.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 27, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			When I had my appendix out it was similar and quite ridiculous waiting for a doctor to sign the release paperwork. One of the many administrative elements of the NHS I became aware of which blocked beds and added to the stresses and strains on the medical staff.
		
Click to expand...

The doctor signed her off as fit to leave at 9am. The rest of the time was waiting for medication from the pharmacy. Finally left at five past five. Just in time to hit rush hour.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			The doctor signed her off as fit to leave at 9am. The rest of the time was waiting for medication from the pharmacy. Finally left at five past five. Just in time to hit rush hour.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes I'd forgotten that as I needed anti-biotics. Crazy.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Move your mirrors when you park? Thought all posh cars lowered mirrors when in R
		
Click to expand...

I have a great idea. If, and it's an if, we ever meet, you can reverse my car, and I will put something behind it. If you hit it, using only the mirrors, and the camera, you can pay me the £5500 that an exhaust system on my car costs.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I have a great idea. If, and it's an if, we ever meet, you can reverse my car, and I will put something behind it. If you hit it, using only the mirrors, and the camera, you can pay me the £5500 that an exhaust system on my car costs.
		
Click to expand...

Lol gladly

I know I can park 😂


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol gladly

I know I can park 😂
		
Click to expand...

So can I. My old Merc (E class estate) I could park to within 5mm of the object behind, just looking out the tailgate window. This one less so.

But willing to let you try. Just get your cheque book ready when you write off my exhaust.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			So can I. My old Merc (E class estate) I could park to within 5mm of the object behind, just looking out the tailgate window. This one less so.

But willing to let you try. Just get your cheque book ready when you write off my exhaust.
		
Click to expand...

Who uses cheques?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Who uses cheques?
		
Click to expand...

Fine, get out 5500 in cash, and we are good to go.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Fine, get out 5500 in cash, and we are good to go.
		
Click to expand...

So accent. Bank transfer 

But it shall not be needed

I can actually park a car 😂


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			So accent. Bank transfer

But it shall not be needed

I can actually park a car 😂
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, you just don't get it. Parking isn't difficult. Any idiot can do it. Chuck a railway sleeper behind, that is pretty much the width of the car, and yes, it becomes difficult. Forget mirrors, windows, sensors, cameras, you cannot see it. It's flipping invisible.
But, it's a big flipping but, if you open the door, and lean out, yes, you can see it. And, you can reverse up to it. 

Do you make money out of being stupid? I hope so. As otherwise, why go there?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Jeez, you just don't get it. Parking isn't difficult. Any idiot can do it. Chuck a railway sleeper behind, that is pretty much the width of the car, and yes, it becomes difficult. Forget mirrors, windows, sensors, cameras, you cannot see it. It's flipping invisible.
But, it's a big flipping but, if you open the door, and lean out, yes, you can see it. And, you can reverse up to it. 

Do you make money out of being stupid? I hope so. As otherwise, why go there?
		
Click to expand...

You must do. Lol because it's the only way to explain how you have any cash

Why not just drive in? Or is that too difficult for your skillset aswell princess?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 27, 2021)

Oi 
Handbags away guys please 👍


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			You must do. Lol because it's the only way to explain how you have any cash

Why not just drive in? Or is that too difficult for your skillset aswell princess?
		
Click to expand...

That makes so much sense. The bonnet is long, the sensors are above the sleeper and won't pick it up, the camera is above the splitter, so then I am in for a new spitter, which let me guess, is probably back to the 5500 that the exhaust costs.

Genius idea.

Or, just let me disable the safety gadget that puts the car in park when I open the door.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			That makes so much sense. The bonnet is long, the sensors are above the sleeper and won't pick it up, the camera is above the splitter, so then I am in for a new spitter, which let me guess, is probably back to the 5500 that the exhaust costs.

Genius idea.

Or, just let me disable the safety gadget that puts the car in park when I open the door.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a pretty rubbish car to be fair ...

Maybe you should get something without an exhaust...

Telsa suppose to be good


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Sounds a pretty rubbish car to be fair ...

Maybe you should get something without an exhaust...

Telsa suppose to be good
		
Click to expand...

May be you should try driving something a bit more interesting than a box on wheels.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			May be you should try driving something a bit more interesting than a box on wheels.
		
Click to expand...

I buy things that suit my lifestyle rather than buy something impractical and moan about it 😆


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 27, 2021)

@murphthemog @pauljames87 

Post # 22597 

Please read and take note


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



@murphthemog @pauljames87

Post # 22597

Please read and take note
		
Click to expand...

Parked 😉


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 27, 2021)

RichA said:



			My wife uses the BBC weather app. I use the rather pessimistically named Dark Skies.
From experience, when mine says there's a 15% chance of 0.1mm of precipitation at some point on any given day, the headline symbol on hers is a dark cloud with raindrops.
		
Click to expand...

Your right the bbc weather app is not very good I find it forecasts rain a lot more than the app I use which is XTC  and is much more reliable.


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog and pauljames87   


C'mon lads, give it a break.


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 27, 2021)

Slime said:



			murphthemog and pauljames87  


C'mon lads, give it a break.
		
Click to expand...

Oh leave them alone I was quite enjoying that😂


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Oh leave them alone I was quite enjoying that😂
		
Click to expand...

Sorry fella.
Does that make me your 'Random Irritation'?


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 28, 2021)

Pah, amateurs. Come back when you can park a 13 metre, 18 ton tri axle coach on Park Lane in the middle of rush hour...😉


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Pah, amateurs. Come back when you can park a 13 metre, 18 ton tri axle coach on Park Lane in the middle of rush hour...😉
		
Click to expand...

Did you open your door tho that's the question? 😂


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 28, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Did you open your door tho that's the question? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes. Better to get out and check to be sure than rely on technology, get it wrong and make yourself look a dick


----------



## JamesR (Apr 28, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Who uses cheques?
		
Click to expand...

Most small businesses


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 28, 2021)

Udlhodkflh


----------



## Dando (Apr 28, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Udlhodkflh
		
Click to expand...

has your cat been walking on the keyboard?


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 28, 2021)

Dando said:



			has your cat been walking on the keyboard?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe reversed into that sleeper whilst typing... 😱


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Most small businesses
		
Click to expand...

They wouldn't be writing a personal cheque 👍


----------



## JamesR (Apr 28, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			They wouldn't be writing a personal cheque 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yes they would, I’ve seen many of them!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 28, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			They wouldn't be writing a personal cheque 👍
		
Click to expand...

As a business, I take personal cheques. Upload a photo using the app and 2 days later the monies in my account without fees.
You should try moving with the times


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 28, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			As a business, I take personal cheques. Upload a photo using the app and 2 days later the monies in my account without fees.
You should try moving with the times

Click to expand...

To be fair, if people are moving with the times they will transfer money via their bank / phone app that will be with you same day, not two days later. It's how we pay all tradesmen now

Taking a picture has speeded up the cheque process massively, it is defintely a step forward. We have two customers, both a decent size, who still pay by cheque and it is undoutedly a feeble attempt to eek some more days before the money leaves them. The picture taking and uploading has limited this delaying tactic even further.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			As a business, I take personal cheques. Upload a photo using the app and 2 days later the monies in my account without fees.
You should try moving with the times

Click to expand...

The banks have done you a favour to allow you to still take cheques and speed it up to be fair 

Anyone who's "with the times" will do a bank transfer .. 

Money in your account within 2 hours .. much quicker


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Yes they would, I’ve seen many of them!
		
Click to expand...

So a small business owner would write a person cheque from his buisness account for a none buisness expense? 

Sounds a bit dodgy ... 

But hey.. whatever floats your boat


----------



## Rooter (Apr 28, 2021)

Pedantry isn't what it used to be.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair, if people are moving with the times they will transfer money via their bank / phone app that will be with you same day, not two days later. It's how we pay all tradesmen now

Taking a picture has speeded up the cheque process massively, it is defintely a step forward. We have two customers, both a decent size, who still pay by cheque and it is undoutedly a feeble attempt to eek some more days before the money leaves them. The picture taking and uploading has limited this delaying tactic even further.
		
Click to expand...

It's how I paid for the loft extension .. 45 grands worth of payments to the builder in traceable bank transfers 

Also kept to a good payment plan so that never paid for too much ahead of the actual work done at the time 

Ended up chasing him for the final bill for the extras we had done...he wasn't worried


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2021)

Thread domination and the effect it’s having on the forum right now


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Pedantry isn't what it used to be.
		
Click to expand...


had to read that more than once


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thread domination and the effect it’s having on the forum right now
		
Click to expand...


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 28, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Who uses cheques?
		
Click to expand...

 A lot of Government departments notably the DVLA.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 28, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			So a small business owner would write a person cheque from his buisness account for a none buisness expense?

Sounds a bit dodgy ...

But hey.. whatever floats your boat
		
Click to expand...

Regular as clockwork. It either gets posted to drawings or the directors loan account, depending on whether it’s an incorporated business or not.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 28, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Regular as clockwork. It either gets posted to drawings or the directors loan account, depending on whether it’s an incorporated business or not.
		
Click to expand...

Did that many times when I had my business 👍


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 28, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			The doctor signed her off as fit to leave at 9am. The rest of the time was waiting for medication from the pharmacy. Finally left at five past five. Just in time to hit rush hour.
		
Click to expand...

Top tip. NEVER leave the bed in which you are in UNTIL the pharma drugs are brought up to you. That don't half speed them up!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 28, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Top tip. NEVER leave the bed in which you are in UNTIL the pharma drugs are brought up to you. That don't half speed them up!
		
Click to expand...

She didn't. Mrs Colch was in the bed and I was sat in the car outside.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 28, 2021)

BT mobile contracts up for renewal so they offer us a more expensive package with increased data even though we're not using the data allowance we already have


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2021)

So irritated and dismayed by a couple of performances today that I have written to my representative venting my spleen...

Meanwhile our dear mods here still have to work hard to keep things nice and calm as some argue and bicker about relative trivia...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 28, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			The banks have done you a favour to allow you to still take cheques and speed it up to be fair

Anyone who's "with the times" will do a bank transfer ..

*Money in your account within 2 hours .. much quicker*

Click to expand...

Depends very much on the bank, how the software is set up etc. It can still take a couple of days to get to the recipients account.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 28, 2021)

E bays new payment thing. Why don't they send instructions?


----------



## Neilds (Apr 29, 2021)

Tradesmen 🤬
We are trying to get a quote for a complete re-render of our house, not a cheap job and you would think companies would welcome the work. But no! Had someone round 2 weeks ago to measure up and still hasn’t given us a quote. The second company said they would come round last Thursday evening, then Friday then last night and still no show. If you are too busy, just say and we can try someone else. Don’t waste our time and not turn up🤬


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but why the hell is a shandy charged at the same price as a pint?? It should cost the same as a half pint and a lemonade! Robbery.


----------



## King Julian (Apr 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but why the hell is a shandy charged at the same price as a pint?? It should cost the same as a half pint and a lemonade! Robbery.
		
Click to expand...

King Julian wonders why Steven Toast is drinking shandy and not Ed Howser's homebrew wine.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but why the hell is a shandy charged at the same price as a pint?? It should cost the same as a half pint and a lemonade! Robbery.
		
Click to expand...

Having worked in pubs in my youth from bars, freehouses and a spoons I would charge for half a pint and half a lemonade. 

Lemonade syrup is expensive the box its kept in and the peripheries, sometimes it could be cheaper to be charged for a full pint depending on the Syrup brand. If it’s  straight out of a bottle then I’d certainly be questioning the price. 

They could be doing you a favour charging you for a pint or not - depends on the price of the lemonade.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but why the hell is a shandy charged at the same price as a pint?? It should cost the same as a half pint and a lemonade! Robbery.
		
Click to expand...

buy a half pint and a lemonade instead.

reminds me of a conversation I overheard a few years ago. 

Punter asked for a pint of snakebite, only to be told in a disapproving tone "we don't serve snakebite". 

He said "ok, can I have a half of lager and a half of cider?" 

"Certainly sir' says the barman.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Having worked in pubs in my youth from bars, freehouses and a spoons I would charge for half a pint and half a lemonade.

Lemonade syrup is expensive the box its kept in and the peripheries, sometimes it could be cheaper to be charged for a full pint depending on the Syrup brand. If it’s  straight out of a bottle then I’d certainly be questioning the price.

They could be doing you a favour charging you for a pint or not - depends on the price of the lemonade.
		
Click to expand...

That's ridiculous, lemonade is always cheap. Don't think I've ever paid as much as £2.50 for a lemonade anywhere.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			buy a half pint and a lemonade instead.

reminds me of a conversation I overheard a few years ago.

Punter asked for a pint of snakebite, only to be told in a disapproving tone "we don't serve snakebite".

He said "ok, can I have a half of lager and a half of cider?"

"Certainly sir' says the barman.
		
Click to expand...

This happened at a wedding I was at once. Had a free bar for a limited time, we ordered double vodka Red Bulls - "no doubles allowed on the free bar". Ok, can I have two single vodka & Red Bulls please. "Yup." They actually lost out because we're then getting an extra can of Red Bull!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 29, 2021)

So you're admitting to being a shandy drinker .......


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			So you're admitting to being a shandy drinker .......    

Click to expand...

Southern as well 😬


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's ridiculous, lemonade is always cheap.
		
Click to expand...

No it isn't. Softdrinks are used to offset the lack of margin made on alcoholic drinks. It's entirely reasonable to charge what they like. It's up to you to decide if you want to pay for it and not all lemonades are equal.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			So you're admitting to being a shandy drinker .......    

Click to expand...

It actually wasn't for me, but for my friend who was driving at golf the other day.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It actually wasn't for me, but for my friend who was driving at golf the other day.
		
Click to expand...

Will be now that you have passed the old test. You’ll be a shandy drinking evangelist


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It actually wasn't for me, but for my friend who was driving at golf the other day.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, right... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Will be now that you have passed the old test. You’ll be a shandy drinking evangelist
		
Click to expand...

I actually don't like shandy, it ruins the taste. I'd rather just have a smaller/less beer.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			No it isn't. Softdrinks are used to offset the lack of margin made on alcoholic drinks. It's entirely reasonable to charge what they like. It's up to you to decide if you want to pay for it and not all lemonades are equal.
		
Click to expand...

I remember when bottles of soda, lemonade and orange juice were left on the bar as free mixers for whisky and vodka drinkers.
The Shandy drinkers were too greedy and wasted it for proper drinkers


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 29, 2021)

A lager 'top'. Just why?


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			A lager 'top'. Just why?
		
Click to expand...


An attempt to get a pint 10p cheaper or for those who dont actually like the taste and need to make it sweeter?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			A lager 'top'. Just why?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you just want to smash a pint down after a really hot round, lager top kind of fills that gap between crap beer and a proper quencher 🍻


----------



## RichA (Apr 29, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Sometimes you just want to smash a pint down after a really hot round, lager top kind of fills that gap between crap beer and a proper quencher 🍻
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of cracking IPAs around, if you fancy a light, citrusy thirst quencher that still tastes of beer.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2021)

RichA said:



			Plenty of cracking IPAs around, if you fancy a light, citrusy thirst quencher that still tastes of beer.
		
Click to expand...

Surprise surprise, I hate IPA beers 😄


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yeah, right... 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

its like in the NOTW when the reporter visited a knocking shop and "declined" the services.. of course he did!


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			its like in the NOTW when the reporter visited a knocking shop and "declined" the services.. of course he did!
		
Click to expand...


you never hear the Sport reporter claim that


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			you never hear the Sport reporter claim that 

Click to expand...

he was conkers deep without a 2nd thought


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I remember when bottles of soda, lemonade and orange juice were left on the bar as free mixers for whisky and vodka drinkers.
The Shandy drinkers were too greedy and wasted it for proper drinkers 

Click to expand...

I remember when you ordered an gin and tonic and were handed your drink and not given a list of 42 different gins at various stages of conversion to alcopop together with 57 tonics and then the list of garnishes.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I remember when you ordered an gin and tonic and were handed your drink and not given a list of 42 different gins at various stages of conversion to alcopop together with 57 tonics and then the list of garnishes.
		
Click to expand...

Schweppes and Gordons (Maybe Beefeater, but you didn't choose, you got what they had!). The only choice was Ice and Lemon?!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Schweppes and Gordons (Maybe Beefeater, but you didn't choose, you got what they had!). The only choice was Ice and Lemon?!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed and the whole thing is starting with rum now.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2021)

Just had a text from EE giving me the chance to win FA Cup final tickets. Sorry but if there is a limited capacity at Wembley, those tickets need to be going to the fans of the clubs involved. I know, unrealistic bearing in mind that EE are a sponsor of Wembley but still, how good would the PR be for sponsors to hand their tickets to the clubs taking part if only a very limited number of fans are allowed in.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 29, 2021)

After a nice little chat yesterday with our Peoples person over a problem I was having, I happened to mention that I'd spend and hour outside in the loading bay area tidying up, but you wouldn't know it and that it was the culture of the store to not give a hoot. I got a whatsup message later on that day on our group saying (with pictures), that this was how it was now going to be kept. You could have eaten your dinner off the floor and all the whole area had been swept and cleaned. Someone, well more than one person I'd imagine, have obviously been given the task of sorting the mess out. It must have taken all day !!!!! It's been like that for 12 months and one word from me and pooof, It's sorted.

I wish I was a boss and could have the power to get things done. Although, maybe if I mention all the other things that should be done............


----------



## Pants (Apr 29, 2021)

Trouble maker!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Just had a text from EE giving me the chance to win FA Cup final tickets. Sorry but if there is a limited capacity at Wembley, those tickets need to be going to the fans of the clubs involved. I know, unrealistic bearing in mind that EE are a sponsor of Wembley but still, how good would the PR be for sponsors to hand their tickets to the clubs taking part if only a very limited number of fans are allowed in.
		
Click to expand...

Because of the way the FA do the tickets, each club gets about 25% of the tickets, with the FA distributing the other 50%.  Good to see the FA looking after the fans as usual by handing them out to corporates.

Whilst the League Cup is viewed as the lesser competition, it often has a better atmosphere at the final because there are far less hangers on.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 29, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			BT mobile contracts up for renewal so they offer us a more expensive package with increased data even though we're not using the data allowance we already have 

Click to expand...

Check their website for deals - I changed my contract to pay a couple of quid less a month and went from 20gb to 100gb


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 29, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Check their website for deals - I changed my contract to pay a couple of quid less a month and went from 20gb to 100gb
		
Click to expand...

No need , £10 a month for two phones with 2gb data each and we rarely use the allowance. It's there for emergency use I guess.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 29, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			No need , £10 a month for two phones with 2gb data each and we rarely use the allowance. It's there for emergency use I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 30, 2021)

Running out of vases.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sure this has been mentioned before, but why the hell is a shandy charged at the same price as a pint?? It should cost the same as a half pint and a lemonade! Robbery.
		
Click to expand...

Shandy?? Wait till Stu gets hold of you in the pub night before H4H 😂


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2021)

The joys of the builders next door deciding first thing in the morning was a good time for the angle grinder


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 30, 2021)

fundy said:



			The joys of the builders next door deciding first thing in the morning was a good time for the angle grinder 

Click to expand...

Tell me about it.  In the year of working at home, next door had 16 weeks of loft extension, once that finished the one beyond them started a music studio in the garden that still has some way to go, next door the other side had a mancave built at the bottom of their garden, one a bit further along is now having a manacle & the last two mornings out front roofers have started with angle grinders before 8am.


----------



## RichA (Apr 30, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tell me about it.  In the year of working at home, next door had 16 weeks of loft extension, once that finished the one beyond them started a music studio in the garden that still has some way to go, next door the other side had a manacle built at the bottom of their garden, one a bit further along is now having a manacle & the last two mornings out front roofers have started wirh angle grinders before 8am. 

Click to expand...

Manacles? Are they also planting pampas grass or is that a typo?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 30, 2021)

People who go into Screwfix or Toolstation and don't have the part numbers before they go to the counter,  then spend 10 minutes with the sales assistant while they try and work out what they want.
Oi, get your 💩 together before you go to the counter 🤬


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2021)

House prices going up 2% a month while the banks cut interest on the savings account to 0.1% a year. Im losing the battle


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			People who go into Screwfix or Toolstation and don't have the part numbers before they go to the counter,  then spend 10 minutes with the sales assistant while they try and work out what they want.
Oi, get your 💩 together before you go to the counter 🤬
		
Click to expand...

That must be annoying for trade people!!!

I refuse to go in Screwfix without already ordering online so it's ready to collect

I'm not trade so I don't wnna hold up people who are actually working


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 30, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			That must be annoying for trade people!!!

I refuse to go in Screwfix without already ordering online so it's ready to collect

I'm not trade so I don't wnna hold up people who are actually working
		
Click to expand...

At my local counter its the trades people that are the worst for this. 
Or if an item they usually buy has changed slightly they spend half an hour describing what it should look like 😂. 

Was in on Wednesday and a plumber was going off on one because the rolls of PTFE tape (£0.80 per roll) now had a blue lid when it "should be a white lid, its always been a white lid. Been buying it for years son..."


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			At my local counter its the trades people that are the worst for this. 
Or if an item they usually buy has changed slightly they spend half an hour describing what it should look like 😂. 

Was in on Wednesday and a plumber was going off on one because the rolls of PTFE tape (£0.80 per roll) now had a blue lid when it "should be a white lid, its always been a white lid. Been buying it for years son..."
		
Click to expand...

Oh god lol 

Sod that 

We having the garage re roofed in the week, my mate got the job in the end after next door came to their senses 

As it's him I don't mind ordering some of the stuff for him and storing them at mine 

So got the new lighting system , and the 1000 gauge plastic to store the asbestos in 

Screwfix next day delivery 

Perfect 

Didn't even need to leave the house 

Just knock it off the bill mate lol


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 30, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tell me about it.  In the year of working at home, next door had 16 weeks of loft extension, once that finished the one beyond them started a music studio in the garden that still has some way to go, next door the other side had a mancave built at the bottom of their garden, one a bit further along is now having a manacle & the last two mornings out front roofers have started wirh angle grinders before 8am. 

Click to expand...

Manacles?   You lucky b-----d.  I sometimes lie awake at night dreaming of being put in manacles.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 30, 2021)

Covering a European role for a Spanish colleague of mine for two weeks.   So I now get allocated a whole bunch of calls on Monday because that is not a Bank Holiday for most of Europe.  So much for the team competition being arranged for that morning I wanted to play in.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 30, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Covering a European role for a Spanish colleague of mine for two weeks.   So I now get allocated a whole bunch of calls on Monday because that is not a Bank Holiday for most of Europe.  So much for the team competition being arranged for that morning I wanted to play in.   

Click to expand...

Welcome to my world. I also Manage our business in Israel, so I get hounded on a Sunday too! Yay!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2021)

Driving 40+ minutes to look at a car you're interested in, then arrive just in time to witness someone else buying it.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Driving 40+ minutes to look at a car you're interested in, then arrive just in time to witness someone else buying it.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently you need Cinch....


----------



## Dando (Apr 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Driving 40+ minutes to look at a car you're interested in, then arrive just in time to witness someone else buying it.
		
Click to expand...

i feel bad for laughing at this


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Driving 40+ minutes to look at a car you're interested in, then arrive just in time to witness someone else buying it.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.cazoo.co.uk/?gclsrc=aw....tS2MH7XiMcsxsi1DG2qBxk1IJxNc5AJ4aAl-tEALw_wcB

Get them to come to you.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



https://www.cazoo.co.uk/?gclsrc=aw....tS2MH7XiMcsxsi1DG2qBxk1IJxNc5AJ4aAl-tEALw_wcB

Get them to come to you.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I think every car on that website is probably above my budget.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2021)

1. Empty vessels making lots of noise 

2. People ignoring rules set up by the club despite being told a number of times


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Driving 40+ minutes to look at a car you're interested in, then arrive just in time to witness someone else buying it.
		
Click to expand...

You did say elsewhere (I think when you said you passed your test - congrats by the way) that you were likely to be guilty of driving too slowly. Case proven.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Wife's nan is being made "comfortable" they giving her days not weeks

I hope the twins behave tonight or I think the wife might actually crack


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 30, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Wife's nan is being made "comfortable" they giving her days not weeks

I hope the twins behave tonight or I think the wife might actually crack
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			Wife's nan is being made "comfortable" they giving her days not weeks

I hope the twins behave tonight or I think the wife might actually crack
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, very sad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2021)

Half expected all the biting and sniping on threads would have stopped when golf returned because people would be out enjoying the freedom and the golf course - seems it’s getting worse and know another long time regular has thrown in the towel.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Sorry to hear that, very sad.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah not great. They were very closed she lived with her nan for many years when her mum moved home so she raised her whilst her mum worked 

On the phone to her grandad now. Bless him


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Yeah not great. They were very closed she lived with her nan for many years when her mum moved home so she raised her whilst her mum worked

On the phone to her grandad now. Bless him
		
Click to expand...

Sad times


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Sad times 

Click to expand...

She will be missed. Lovely lady. Explaining it to our almost 4 year old where great nan has gone is going to be hard 

She always asks 

They video call her a lot 

Well until she got Ill


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 30, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Wife's nan is being made "comfortable" they giving her days not weeks

I hope the twins behave tonight or I think the wife might actually crack
		
Click to expand...

Thoughts me man.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 30, 2021)

Missis T decided last night we need a new settee/s. Today has been spent driving round Nottingham looking at settees.  😖


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 30, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Wife's nan is being made "comfortable" they giving her days not weeks

I hope the twins behave tonight or I think the wife might actually crack
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that and hope that gorgeous pair are being good for their Mum.


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Apparently you need Cinch....

Click to expand...

Only if you want a be'er car from anywhere in Bri'ain.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2021)

Slime said:



			Only if you want a be'er car from anywhere in Bri'ain.  

Click to expand...

Nice to see you're down with the kids Slime..


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Half expected all the biting and sniping on threads would have stopped when golf returned because people would be out enjoying the freedom and the golf course - seems it’s getting worse and know *another long time regular has thrown in the towel.*

Click to expand...

Who's that, Phil?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Sorry to hear that and hope that gorgeous pair are being good for their Mum.
		
Click to expand...

Lol if only 

Least we got from 19:00 to 20:00 until Harriet woke up. Tried for 20 mins to settle her then removed her to the travel cot .. then Sophie wakes up lol

Oh the joys 

Got her back to sleep

Mum's up with Harriet , asleep in our bed. Give it half hour then do another bottle and bed and fingers crossed they decided to play ball 

Luckily eldest is going my mum's for the weekend so we can try and break them without waking her.




Love daddy's pillow too much you see


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 1, 2021)

Ironically I think this thread is becoming my random irritation 🤔


----------



## SatchFan (May 1, 2021)

YouTube. My content viewing is pretty much 100% music but the other day I clicked on a farting dog video just for a giggle. Big mistake. This morning I went on to YouTube for my regular music fix only to find 8 of the first 20 videos were for dogs breaking wind. They don’t even fart in tune. YouTube, you really need to change your preference algorithm.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 1, 2021)

After a shabby 18 holes I went into town to get my favourite cake from Gregg's, a Belgian bun, to cheer myself up. They had none in, that's irritating 😡


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			After a shabby 18 holes I went into town to get my favourite cake from Gregg's, a Belgian bun, to cheer myself up. They had none in, that's irritating 😡
		
Click to expand...

Coughlan's flapjacks, that's what you need.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2021)

Narcissists


----------



## dewsweeper (May 1, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Narcissists
		
Click to expand...

I like most flowers. 🙂


----------



## AmandaJR (May 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			After a shabby 18 holes I went into town to get my favourite cake from Gregg's, a Belgian bun, to cheer myself up. They had none in, that's irritating 😡
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I got two yesterday in my "Magic Bag" so just munched the second one after golf


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh I got two yesterday in my "Magic Bag" so just munched the second one after golf 

Click to expand...

Just rub it in, make my day worse 😭

Fair play, I'm pleased they went to a good home 😄


----------



## AmandaJR (May 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just rub it in, make my day worse 😭

Fair play, I'm pleased they went to a good home 😄
		
Click to expand...

They are scrummy. £2.95 for 2 x Buns, 4 x Jam Doughnuts and 2 x filled baguettes - result! Always gutted if no bun in the magic bag though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			They are scrummy. £2.95 for 2 x Buns, 4 x Jam Doughnuts and 2 x filled baguettes - result! Always gutted if no bun in the magic bag though.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, that's great value. I've never heard of that before.  Greggs do the best jam doughnuts and the best Belgian buns. I have to restrict myself as otherwise I'd be a house end 😳. 

After golf though, you've earned it haven't you 😄


----------



## AmandaJR (May 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blimey, that's great value. I've never heard of that before.  Greggs do the best jam doughnuts and the best Belgian buns. I have to restrict myself as otherwise I'd be a house end 😳.

After golf though, you've earned it haven't you 😄
		
Click to expand...

Check out the "Too Good To Go" app. We try to get one once a week for a treat - sometimes they sell out too fast though!


----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			They are scrummy. £2.95 for 2 x Buns, 4 x Jam Doughnuts and 2 x filled baguettes - result! Always gutted if no bun in the magic bag though.
		
Click to expand...

Jam doughnuts!! What I wouldn't give for a Gregg's jam doughnut. Not had one since we came out here...


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 1, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Jam doughnuts!! What I wouldn't give for a Gregg's jam doughnut. Not had one since we came out here...
		
Click to expand...

Do you want me to post you some? 

When I was at uni we had a geology field trip to the Isle of Skye. There wasn't a kebab shop near us so I got my girlfriend to buy a doner kebab and post it up to me, next day delivery. Got back from a day in the field to find a package waiting for me at the accommodation. A couple of minutes in the microwave and my dinner was sorted.


----------



## Orikoru (May 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blimey, that's great value. I've never heard of that before.  Greggs do the best jam doughnuts and the best Belgian buns. I have to restrict myself as otherwise I'd be a house end 😳.

After golf though, you've earned it haven't you 😄
		
Click to expand...

If only you had Wenzels up north, ten times better than Greggs in all respects. You northerners don't know what you're missing. 😃


----------



## sunshine (May 2, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Jam doughnuts!! What I wouldn't give for a Gregg's jam doughnut. Not had one since we came out here...
		
Click to expand...

But you have churros dipped in hot chocolate which is a similar sugar fix and so yummy (I’m salivating now)


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			After a shabby 18 holes I went into town to get my favourite cake from Gregg's, a Belgian bun, to cheer myself up. They had none in, that's irritating 😡
		
Click to expand...

What’s wrong with mince pies from the freezer. Cannot accept you have run out by May!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			What’s wrong with mince pies from the freezer. Cannot accept you have run out by May!
		
Click to expand...

I still have 24 left, I'm pacing myself better this year 😁. It was a particularly shabby front 9 though and the extra volume of the Belgian bun was necessary to comfort me 😢.

Funnily enough I'm just having a mince pie right now, elevenses 😉.


----------



## drdel (May 2, 2021)

What's really irritating is all this talk of sugary tasties when I ain't got any in the house 😒😐


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2021)

Relatives who phone up pretending to be concerned as to Mrs. BiM's recovery but who really only want to sound off about themselves.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 2, 2021)

Messages from ebay sellers asking for positive feedback when they haven't left the same for the buyer - me (who paid very promptly). Irks me!


----------



## Fade and Die (May 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Relatives who phone up pretending to be concerned as to Mrs. BiM is recovery but who really only want to sound off about themselves.
		
Click to expand...

I can really relate to this...I have one particular SIL who phones once in a blue moon to ask how the Mrs is (Since last September she’s had a Liver transplant, Biliary sepsis, several major rejections and has been told the transplanted Liver has a problem that cannot be fixed) but within a few minutes she is always bellyaching about her tiny health issues, problems with her bloke and work problems!!😫


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I can really relate to this...I have one particular SIL who phones once in a blue moon to ask how the Mrs is (Since last September she’s had a Liver transplant, Biliary sepsis, several major rejections and has been told the transplanted Liver has a problem that cannot be fixed) but within a few minutes she is always bellyaching about her tiny health issues, problems with her bloke and work problems!!😫
		
Click to expand...

It must be a SIL thing.  Mrs. BiM went down a set of stairs at work, quadruple fracture of her dominant arm above the elbow, dislocated her shoulder, broken tooth (she's phobic about dentists ) and she has had a half shoulder 50 months after the incident.  But the SIL's husband had to have 8 X-rays in the week & was pulled about a bit.  Whoopie-doo.  Every time she calls it's all about her.


----------



## bobmac (May 2, 2021)

The new CH4 F1 commentator who uses the upward inflection on nearly every phrase, and David Coulthard's obvious adoration of Max Vesrstappen who loves to swear a lot on the team radio.
I will be making use of the mute button this evening.


----------



## Neilds (May 2, 2021)

People repeating the same joke in the Laughter thread. Just because you have slightly altered the words, it’s still the same joke!!


----------



## chrisd (May 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			It must be a SIL thing.  Mrs. BiM went down a set of stairs at work, quadruple fracture of her dominant arm above the elbow, dislocated her shoulder, broken tooth (she's phobic about dentists ) and she has had a half shoulder 50 months after the incident.  But the SIL's husband had to have 8 X-rays in the week & was pulled about a bit.  Whoopie-doo.  Every time she calls it's all about her.
		
Click to expand...

Did I ever mention my ingrowing toe nail ??


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Did I ever mention my ingrowing toe nail ??
		
Click to expand...

Far too often.


----------



## chrisd (May 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Far too often.
		
Click to expand...

It flippin hurts, you uncaring bleep bleep 😖


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			It flippin hurts, you uncaring bleep bleep 😖
		
Click to expand...

It’s like listening to Mrs. BiM taking about her carer. 😳


----------



## AmandaJR (May 2, 2021)

The Go Compare adverts. They were already bad but now they feature the real singer and his alter ego they are nauseating


----------



## Dando (May 2, 2021)

The golf trousers i bought being too tight around my calves, just like I feared


----------



## Imurg (May 2, 2021)

Dando said:



			The golf trousers i bought being too tight around my calves, just like I feared
		
Click to expand...

You're PhillyMick in disguise aren't you...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 2, 2021)

what left handed and with a gambling problem? (allegedly) 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2021)

The phrase "Reality TV shows".


----------



## hairball_89 (May 3, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The Go Compare adverts. They were already bad but now they feature the real singer and his alter ego they are nauseating 

Click to expand...

I used to live with a guy, to whom the "go compare man" was a close family acquaintance... It's safe to say the stories I was told would suggest his ego is worse than his alter ego!


----------



## SatchFan (May 3, 2021)

Having my car five years and finally discovering it's got a heated steering wheel. Roll on winter.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Having my car five years and finally discovering it's got a heated steering wheel. Roll on winter.
		
Click to expand...

I love stuff like that. I mentioned on a car forum once how I hated getting into a hot car. 'Why not hold the open door key on the fob for 3-5 seconds, all the windows come down. I'd had the car 2 years and never realised that was possible. I use that so much in summer now as I walk towards my car on a hot day.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2021)

The radio ads by misspelling claims management companies...now that endowment and PPI misselling claims are just about exhausted they are casting the net wide for anything that they think will make them money.  And tucked at the end of the ads is stated that you can do it yourself - as I did successfully for both endowments and PPI.  I found it very straightforward and it cost me the price of a few postage stamps and email.

But hey...there are folks out there who cant be bothered doing the claims themselves...but there are many who think it would be difficult...and it isn’t.  Parasites might be a bit strong for these companies - but then again it might not.


----------



## Pants (May 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The radio ads by *misspelling* claims management companies...
		
Click to expand...

You couldn't make it up


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 3, 2021)

'*The Glaziers*' of UTD


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 3, 2021)

1. Spelling Police

2. World Handicap System

3. People who defend the WHS as if it’s personally offending them

4. Flat ending in Line of Duty


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2021)

Pants said:



			You couldn't make it up 

Click to expand...

Hahaha - just spotted it...then spotted you’d spotted it.  Dratted spellchecker...bleeding irritating...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			1. Spelling Police

2. World Handicap System

3. People who defend the WHS as if it’s personally offending them
		
Click to expand...

Pedants who pick up ambiguity as if WHS could offend anyone...🤔😳


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I love stuff like that. I mentioned on a car forum once how I hated getting into a hot car. 'Why not hold the open door key on the fob for 3-5 seconds, all the windows come down. I'd had the car 2 years and never realised that was possible. I use that so much in summer now as I walk towards my car on a hot day.
		
Click to expand...

It's a VW group thing....and common across most (if not all) their group cars that have electric windows.....and yes, even the vans


----------



## srixon 1 (May 3, 2021)

Updated the iOS on my phone. The app I used to store all my passwords is not supported so I cannot access them anymore.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 3, 2021)

Young People online(in general) who come across as either thick, lazy or stupid(or all 3) for not spending a few seconds to proofread or use their spell checker correctly.
How do these people get jobs, buy stuff, fill in a CV, etc, etc.
The mind boggles.
The younger generation is definitely getting dumber.


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2021)

The Yahoo homepage, it has slowly turned into one massive clickbait pile of


----------



## williamalex1 (May 3, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Young People online(in general) who come across as either thick, lazy or stupid(or all 3) for not spending a few seconds to proof-read or use their spell checker correctly.
How do these people get jobs, buy stuff, fill in a CV, etc, etc.
The mind boggles.
The younger generation is definitely getting dumber.

Click to expand...

Ask Swingsitlikehogan.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 3, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Ask Swingsitlikehogan. 

Click to expand...



Not exclusive to the younger generation then.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 3, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Not exclusive to the younger generation then.

Click to expand...

A qualification for some


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 3, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Young People online(in general) who come across as either thick, lazy or stupid(or all 3) for not spending a few seconds to proofread or use their spell checker correctly.
How do these people get jobs, buy stuff, fill in a CV, etc, etc.
The mind boggles.
The younger generation is definitely getting dumber.

Click to expand...


----------



## Pants (May 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 3, 2021)

Seriously, I do not want to see members being criticised for spelling or grammar.

Those dishing out any criticism are likely to get Fraggered.


----------



## jim8flog (May 3, 2021)

I got a new router from BT today my devices would not connect to the Wi Fi using the supplied password took me more than hour to realise that the password given would not work even when it was the one setup in the router!!

Then had to reset the devices set up using WPS for some reason. One device required a factory reset to clear the network name from the setting which meant I also lost all the settings for the family and friends routers.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The Yahoo homepage, it has slowly turned into one massive clickbait pile of 

Click to expand...

I'm just amazed anyone still uses it. I thought Yahoo died pretty much with Lycos and Ask 🤣


----------



## HampshireHog (May 3, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I'm just amazed anyone still uses it. I thought Yahoo died pretty much with Lycos and Ask 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Must be the Netscape users


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I'm just amazed anyone still uses it. I thought Yahoo died pretty much with Lycos and Ask 🤣
		
Click to expand...

My email is with Yahoo so I have to navigate there unfortunately.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 3, 2021)

People who think everything should be free except what they have to do


----------



## richart (May 3, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 36450


Seriously, I do not want to see members being criticised for spelling or grammar.

Those dishing out any criticism are likely to get Fraggered.
		
Click to expand...

Should a verb have a capital F ?


----------



## williamalex1 (May 3, 2021)

richart said:



			Should a verb have a capital F ?
		
Click to expand...

Foff


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2021)

richart said:



			Should a verb have a capital F ?
		
Click to expand...

When based on a proper name, yes.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 4, 2021)

This is the sort of arrant pedantry up with which I will not put.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 4, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 36450


Seriously, I do not want to see members being criticised for spelling or grammar.

Those dishing out any criticism are likely to get Fraggered.
		
Click to expand...

Who was that guy who only posted when he could pick up on a spelling mistake? Forgotten his name but he seems to have disappeared thankfully. He was very irritating


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 4, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Who was that guy who only posted when he could pick up on a spelling mistake? Forgotten his name but he seems to have disappeared thankfully. He was very irritating

Click to expand...

He got Fraggered 👍😎


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2021)

Have a chest infection, woke up at 6am in agony. I did a home Covid test Sunday morning when I started feeling ill and it was negative, but I'd better do another one today I think. Only symptoms seem to be this painful, tight chest that comes and goes, plus a bit of a dry throat.


----------



## Dando (May 4, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He got Fraggered 👍😎
		
Click to expand...

i here his still having ferapee


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 4, 2021)

The concept of "correct" spelling is a relatively new one in the history of the English Language. We have Dr Johnson (c 1745 to1756 compiling a dictionary) to thank or loathe depending on your view. For example, it is claimed that there are 6 authenticated examples of William Shakespeare's signature and they are all spelled or spelt differently. By what right can anyone claim to have authority over others regarding spelling - is an interesting debate.
Further reading: SPELL IT OUT, The Singular Story Of English Spelling, by David Crystal.
Now who (or whom) have I irritated, I wonder...
I feel I will soon know.


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Who was that guy who only posted when he could pick up on a spelling mistake? Forgotten his name but he seems to have disappeared thankfully. He was very irritating

Click to expand...

shame several others dont go the same way


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 4, 2021)

As long as we all understand wot each ov us going on about, wots the prob? We're 'avin a chat, not trying to pass exams. In my lasts two posts 'ere, I was trying to take the mick out of the pedants. I fink they calls it "irony".


----------



## Tongo (May 4, 2021)

The May the Fourth gags really are quite tedious now. Actually, they were tedious about 5 years ago.


----------



## drdel (May 4, 2021)

Just don't use  casual email/social media spelling if you ever want to rely on it in court or scientific papers etc. You may find being "wicked" can go the wrong way!!


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			As long as we all understand wot each ov us going on about, wots the prob? We're 'avin a chat, not trying to pass exams. In my lasts two posts 'ere, I was trying to take the mick out of the pedants. I fink they calls it "irony".
		
Click to expand...

I hate spelling and grammar police, up to a point. Colloquial speak in a written message or text speak - sorry but it just grates with me. Colloquial speak is great when spoken but in a written message its just cwap.

One of my best mates has dyslexia, and I know from conversations how sensitive he is to being pulled up about his emails/engineering reports. It wouldn't even cross my mind to 'police' someone's grammar/spelling. But the m8/g8 text speak... I won't even reply to a text I receive in this format. I know its me and my response to it - I'm an old git.

At the end of the day, what is more important? The 100% correctly spelled, grammatically message about the colour of a table cloth or the one with the odd mistake which highlights a serious issue?


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			I hate spelling and grammar police, up to a point. Colloquial speak in a written message or text speak - sorry but it just grates with me. Colloquial speak is great when spoken but in a written message its just cwap.

One of my best mates has dyslexia, and I know from conversations how sensitive he is to being pulled up about his emails/engineering reports. It wouldn't even cross my mind to 'police' someone's grammar/spelling. *But the m8/g8 text speak... I won't even reply to a text I receive in this format.* I know its me and my response to it - I'm an old git.

At the end of the day, what is more important? The 100% correctly spelled, grammatically message about the colour of a table cloth or the one with the odd mistake which highlights a serious issue?
		
Click to expand...

The thing about this is that it's completely needless nowadays. It was invented when text messages were 10p and there was a character limit, so kids wanted to get more text into the message so it wouldn't go onto a second message and cost them more. Nowadays texts are unlimited on most contracts, or people use WhatsApp anyway which has no extra charges, so it doesn't save money, and with predictive text including swipekeys, it doesn't save any time typing it either. If I was to write that way it would actually take me longer to think of the textspeak version than the normal English version. So really, this way of writing should have died out by now.


----------



## Dando (May 4, 2021)

the absolute weapon of an Exec Director in our Milton Keynes office.

2 weeks ago he asked if I was aware that a certain insurer was writing the insurance I was placing for his client? Yes I am and that's why they already write £5m of the whole placement!

today he kicked off as another insurer had quoted half our price and why hadn't we spoken to them? I had but your "great client" asked 5 other brokers to quote and they got the proposal form out quicker (I was off for a week went it was sent to me) and its first come first served. 

I had to get to the bottom of it by midday which I did and its turns out that the other quote is on completely the wrong basis and makes all the client's contracts invalid. 

I still haven't had an apology from him.


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			I hate spelling and grammar police, up to a point. Colloquial speak in a written message or text speak - sorry but it just grates with me. Colloquial speak is great when spoken but in a written message its just cwap.

One of my best mates has dyslexia, and I know from conversations how sensitive he is to being pulled up about his emails/engineering reports. It wouldn't even cross my mind to 'police' someone's grammar/spelling. But the m8/g8 text speak... I won't even reply to a text I receive in this format. I know its me and my response to it - I'm an old git.

At the end of the day, what is more important? The 100% correctly spelled, grammatically message about the colour of a table cloth or the one with the odd mistake which highlights a serious issue?
		
Click to expand...

It isn't just the grammar and spelling, it's more often the lack of effort.
That's just one reason social media is so popular, people don't need to make an effort.
I saw a post on my local FB page and it read...

''looking for work nething going''

No more information, no please or thank you in advance, not even a TIA.

Now, if that guy wanted to be a lawyer, a doctor, an engineer etc etc and he wrote like that on his CV, he'd never get a job.

Mind you, he will probably be happy getting his own YouTube channel and will be a social media celebrity.
One thing is for sure.......he will be able to spell ''like and subscribe''


----------



## sunshine (May 4, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Those dishing out any criticism are likely to *get* Fraggered.
		
Click to expand...

As you are referring to a conditional future event, should you be using the subjunctive tense, i.e. likely to* be* fraggered?


----------



## Crazyface (May 4, 2021)

The latest Gov signing.....clowns


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 36449

Click to expand...




It was _*MY *_random irritation, who died and made you the Random Irritation Police?


----------



## Slime (May 4, 2021)

Being stopped for speeding.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 4, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			I hate spelling and grammar police, up to a point. Colloquial speak in a written message or text speak - sorry but it just grates with me. Colloquial speak is great when spoken but in a written message its just cwap.

One of my best mates has dyslexia, and I know from conversations how sensitive he is to being pulled up about his emails/engineering reports. It wouldn't even cross my mind to 'police' someone's grammar/spelling. But the m8/g8 text speak... I won't even reply to a text I receive in this format. I know its me and my response to it - I'm an old git.

At the end of the day, what is more important? The 100% correctly spelled, grammatically message about the colour of a table cloth or the one with the odd mistake which highlights a serious issue?
		
Click to expand...

I feel suitably chastened. I shall endeavour to be more careful in my choice of words and phrases in order to be more considerate to those who might read my musings. In this I am sincere.

I hope that I will not
Be fragged or fraggered
Get fragged or fraggered.

I identify as “old git” mainly because I have to consult a search engine regarding IMO, FYI etc. So out of touch am I.

I dislike pedantry in spelling and grammar, if it is designed to exclude. It is forumers’ views that I am interested in, not their standard of sentence construction.


----------



## Dando (May 5, 2021)

watching about 500 members of the "alternative caravan club" arrive for a funeral at the cemetery round the corner from my house and them not giving a stuff where they abandon their cars - they've blocked drives, bus stops, junctions and have parked on the pavements almost blocking a traffic island.
I've seen 3 or 4 police cars drive past and they've done nothing about it.
the road outside my house is rammed full of brand new Ronge rovers, Mercs, BMW's etc


----------



## Rooter (May 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Being stopped for speeding.
		
Click to expand...

And were you guilty of speeding?


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2021)

When a Zoom conference you haven't bothered attending ends, and you get 40 messages in a chat group for it all coming through saying "thank you". Bloody brown-nosers, just log off and get on with your lives, they're not counting who says thanks and who doesn't.


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			And were you guilty of speeding?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## chellie (May 5, 2021)

The continuing saga of the search for new golf shoes


----------



## AmandaJR (May 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			The continuing saga of the search for new golf shoes

Click to expand...

I feel your pain. I have a morton's neuroma and ideally want zero drop and extra wide toe-box...

Remind me what you're looking for??


----------



## chellie (May 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I feel your pain. I have a morton's neuroma and ideally want zero drop and extra wide toe-box...

Remind me what you're looking for??
		
Click to expand...

At the moment anything that is spikeless and waterproof but also comfortable. Also want to like the look of them. Oh, and I don't like white shoes.

Currently have some Skechers Max Mojo but want a bit more support plus they need to be waterproof.

I must be in between a 5.5 and a 6 and now think I need a wide but I wouldn't say I have barges for feet!

Adidas are too narrow.
In desperation I ordered Footjoy casual in navy. Didn't like them and they were too big.
Wanted Puma RS-G shoe. Again, one too big and half size down too small.
Nike Air Max 1G marginally too small so going back.
Under Armour are narrow plus pro shop has sent loads back as they leak
Resorted to trying Echo today at the shop and they were too narrow

I never had this issue until last year/this


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			At the moment anything that is spikeless and waterproof but also comfortable. Also want to like the look of them. Oh, and I don't like white shoes.

Currently have some Skechers Max Mojo but want a bit more support plus they need to be waterproof.

I must be in between a 5.5 and a 6 and now think I need a wide but I wouldn't say I have barges for feet!

Adidas are too narrow.
In desperation I ordered Footjoy casual in navy. Didn't like them and they were too big.
Wanted Puma RS-G shoe. Again, one too big and half size down too small.
Nike Air Max 1G marginally too small so going back.
Under Armour are narrow plus pro shop has sent loads back as they leak
Resorted to trying Echo today at the shop and they were too narrow

I never had this issue until last year/this

Click to expand...

It sounds like the issue is that you're too fussy tbh.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			At the moment anything that is spikeless and waterproof but also comfortable. Also want to like the look of them. Oh, and I don't like white shoes.

Currently have some Skechers Max Mojo but want a bit more support plus they need to be waterproof.

I must be in between a 5.5 and a 6 and now think I need a wide but I wouldn't say I have barges for feet!

Adidas are too narrow.
In desperation I ordered Footjoy casual in navy. Didn't like them and they were too big.
Wanted Puma RS-G shoe. Again, one too big and half size down too small.
Nike Air Max 1G marginally too small so going back.
Under Armour are narrow plus pro shop has sent loads back as they leak
Resorted to trying Echo today at the shop and they were too narrow

I never had this issue until last year/this

Click to expand...

Were the Footjoy casual the slip ons with pretend laces? I've got some in the grey on order to try!

I'm currently wearing my old Puma Faas Lite (which I now appreciate are zero/low drop!) and accepting wet, but pain-free, feet!

New Balance any good?


----------



## chellie (May 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Were the Footjoy casual the slip ons with pretend laces? I've got some in the grey on order to try!

I'm currently wearing my old Puma Faas Lite (which I now appreciate are zero/low drop!) and accepting wet, but pain-free, feet!

New Balance any good?
		
Click to expand...

No, they were these but in navy https://www.footjoy.co.uk/en_GB/sal...olor=97722&dwvar_000CAS_width=Medium#start=15

Off to look for New Balance ones.


----------



## chellie (May 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It sounds like the issue is that you're too fussy tbh. 

Click to expand...

LOL, no I just want comfy shoes. Also, sub £100 would be good. 

I found some on ebay last year that were the same as I was wearing but hesitated and missed them.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			No, they were these but in navy https://www.footjoy.co.uk/en_GB/sal...olor=97722&dwvar_000CAS_width=Medium#start=15

Off to look for New Balance ones.
		
Click to expand...

I ordered those and hated the look plus they were ginormous!

I came across New Balance as they have a "minimus" model which is zero drop. Not been able to source in the UK in women's sizes though!


----------



## Dando (May 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			LOL, no I just want comfy shoes. Also, sub £100 would be good.

I found some on ebay last year that were the same as I was wearing but hesitated and missed them.
		
Click to expand...

thank me later

https://sits-pod38.demandware.net/d..._48444_01.jpg?sw=1024&sh=1024&sm=fit&sfrm=jpg


----------



## AmandaJR (May 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			No, they were these but in navy https://www.footjoy.co.uk/en_GB/sal...olor=97722&dwvar_000CAS_width=Medium#start=15

Off to look for New Balance ones.
		
Click to expand...

These worth a look? https://www.golfonline.co.uk/puma-ladies-ignite-fasten8-golf-shoes


----------



## Dando (May 5, 2021)

having to buy trousers 2 sizes too big so the bloody things fit around my legs.


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			having to buy trousers 2 sizes too big so the bloody things fit around my legs.
		
Click to expand...

Why not try one leg down each of the trouser legs it works for most people 🤔


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			At the moment anything that is spikeless and waterproof but also comfortable. Also want to like the look of them. Oh, and I don't like white shoes.

Currently have some Skechers Max Mojo but want a bit more support plus they need to be waterproof.

I must be in between a 5.5 and a 6 and now think I need a wide but I wouldn't say I have barges for feet!

Adidas are too narrow.
In desperation I ordered Footjoy casual in navy. Didn't like them and they were too big.
Wanted Puma RS-G shoe. Again, one too big and half size down too small.
Nike Air Max 1G marginally too small so going back.
Under Armour are narrow plus pro shop has sent loads back as they leak
Resorted to trying Echo today at the shop and they were too narrow

I never had this issue until last year/this

Click to expand...

Have you tried any Mizuno shoes? They have a very good variety and some are basically running shoes with a golf sole, very comfortable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2021)

Talk sport getting the Lions radio coverage 🤬🤬

The likes of Gough and Durham suddenly turn into rugby experts


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Talk sport getting the Lions radio coverage 🤬🤬

The likes of Gough and Durham suddenly turn into rugby experts
		
Click to expand...

This coming from the expert on EVERYTHING 🤦‍♂️😂😂


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			This coming from the expert on EVERYTHING 🤦‍♂️😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Underated reply


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			This coming from the expert on EVERYTHING 🤦‍♂️😂😂
		
Click to expand...


and this coming from the expert on Phil 🤦‍♂️😂😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			and this coming from the expert on Phil 🤦‍♂️😂😂
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂 aaaawwww sweet 🤗


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			and this coming from the expert on Phil 🤦‍♂️😂😂
		
Click to expand...

The stalking is quite sweet at times , looks like he has gained a little fan as well 😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The stalking is quite sweet at times , looks like he has gained a little fan as well 😂
		
Click to expand...

😂😂 good one buddy 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 5, 2021)

@Pin-seeker @pauljames87 @Liverpoolphil 

Give it a rest guys please


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



@Pin-seeker @pauljames87 @Liverpoolphil

Give it a rest guys please
		
Click to expand...

You forgot @fundy 👍🏻


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 5, 2021)

Don’t flipping tell me what to do, sort your own house out please and stop baiting

Not a request 😡


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Don’t flipping tell me what to do, sort your own house out please and stop baiting

Not a request 😡
		
Click to expand...

😨sorry


----------



## chellie (May 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			thank me later

https://sits-pod38.demandware.net/d..._48444_01.jpg?sw=1024&sh=1024&sm=fit&sfrm=jpg

Click to expand...

 though I do wear https://www.sportsdirect.com/karrimor-salina-leather-ladies-walking-sandals-188015#colcode=18801575 when it's really warm


----------



## chellie (May 5, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Have you tried any Mizuno shoes? They have a very good variety and some are basically running shoes with a golf sole, very comfortable.
		
Click to expand...

Only managed to find one pair online last time I looked and they were too small. Don't want to pay postage there and back


----------



## chellie (May 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			These worth a look? https://www.golfonline.co.uk/puma-ladies-ignite-fasten8-golf-shoes

Click to expand...

Will have a look Amanda. Can't find NB in the uk.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			At the moment anything that is spikeless and waterproof but also comfortable. Also want to like the look of them. Oh, and I don't like white shoes.

Currently have some Skechers Max Mojo but want a bit more support plus they need to be waterproof.

I must be in between a 5.5 and a 6 and now think I need a wide but I wouldn't say I have barges for feet!

Adidas are too narrow.
In desperation I ordered Footjoy casual in navy. Didn't like them and they were too big.
Wanted Puma RS-G shoe. Again, one too big and half size down too small.
Nike Air Max 1G marginally too small so going back.
Under Armour are narrow plus pro shop has sent loads back as they leak
Resorted to trying Echo today at the shop and they were too narrow

I never had this issue until last year/this

Click to expand...

My wife normally has the same issues with Adidas but she recently got these and feel a bit wider for her

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...less-Golf-Shoes-Grey-White-Pink.html#SID=8119

These are her second pair 

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...lex-95729-Golf-Shoes-White-Jade.html#SID=8157


----------



## chellie (May 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My wife normally has the same issues with Adidas but she recently got these and feel a bit wider for her

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...less-Golf-Shoes-Grey-White-Pink.html#SID=8119

These are her second pair

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...lex-95729-Golf-Shoes-White-Jade.html#SID=8157

Click to expand...

Thanks Phil, will see if I can try some.


----------



## Hobbit (May 5, 2021)

Laptop has just failed the bounce test. The screen is, er... interesting. Hid’s answer, buy a new one. A Spanish keyboard isn’t qwerty...


----------



## drdel (May 5, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Laptop has just failed the bounce test. The screen is, er... interesting. Hid’s answer, buy a new one. A Spanish keyboard isn’t qwerty...
		
Click to expand...

Screens are available and aren't hard to replace


----------



## Beedee (May 6, 2021)

Posts having a "like" button, but no "that's the biggest load of horse  I've read in a long time" button.  (Not about anything posted in this thread recently)


----------



## pendodave (May 6, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Laptop has just failed the bounce test. The screen is, er... interesting. Hid’s answer, buy a new one. A Spanish keyboard isn’t qwerty...
		
Click to expand...

Iirc French keyboards aren't either. Close, but no cigxr...
Being able to touch type, and then being confronted with non UK keyboards is definitely a random irritation. 
Tangential, but bike brakes work the other way round on the continent. Genuinely a recipe for head planting chaos.


----------



## sunshine (May 6, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Why not try one leg down each of the trouser legs it works for most people 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I think that's the best comment I've seen on here this year


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2021)

Ants. 😣


----------



## RichA (May 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ants. 😣
		
Click to expand...

If they're exploring your house, they don't like cloves. We pack a few into any little cracks they seem to be finding. It works.


----------



## Foxholer (May 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It sounds like the issue is that you're too fussy tbh. 

Click to expand...

There is no shame in being fussy about comfortable shoes! In fact quite the opposite! It's irresponsible NOT to be concerned about comfort when it comes to golf shoes!


----------



## Slab (May 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ants. 😣
		
Click to expand...

If you haven't done it already then get something like this (we use it indoors too)


----------



## Rooter (May 6, 2021)

pendodave said:



			Iirc French keyboards aren't either. Close, but no cigxr...
Being able to touch type, and then being confronted with non UK keyboards is definitely a random irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Try working for an American co, I have used a USA laptop for the past 7 years! Still can't recall the windows shortcut for the pound sign either!! But can I type on my wifes laptop?! No chance! 

That's another thing, laptop keyboards, Grrrr things like the shift button or the length of the space bar, all different!!


----------



## arnieboy (May 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ants. 😣
		
Click to expand...

My wife has an obsessive hatred of ants. We have those little traps all over the place and the patio slabs look as though they have had talcum powder thrown over them. Ants don't bother me.


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			My wife has an obsessive hatred of ants. We have those little traps all over the place and the patio slabs look as though they have had talcum powder thrown over them. Ants don't bother me.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind them in the garden, it's when there's about 40 of them in the house while I'm trying to work, lol. 



RichA said:



			If they're exploring your house, they don't like cloves. We pack a few into any little cracks they seem to be finding. It works.
		
Click to expand...




Slab said:



			If you haven't done it already then get something like this (we use it indoors too)
View attachment 36487

Click to expand...

We already had some ant powder in so I've thrown that down around the corner where we _think_ they were getting in. That has halted the tide for now.


----------



## Rooter (May 6, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			My wife has an obsessive hatred of ants. We have those little traps all over the place and the patio slabs look as though they have had talcum powder thrown over them. Ants don't bother me.
		
Click to expand...

Diluted fairy liquid in a dettol type spray gun. Trust me, my wife is exactly the same!!


----------



## HampshireHog (May 6, 2021)

Saturday’s weather forecast 🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧
I hate my life🤬


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2021)

Local timber merchants

My mate ordered wood for our garage for this morning delivery 

Yesterday they called him to say oh we got a big order going to Kent first (so going over to Kent first even tho our house is like next to them) anyways will be afternoon 

Not ideal but fine 

2pm no wood 

4pm no wood 

He tried calling them at 2 turns out the actual office is closed Thursday 

So he stuck waiting around on my drive for the wood lol 

Waste of his time

If he had known he placed order it wouldn't have been morning he would have gone down and got himself from b &q


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Local timber merchants

My mate ordered wood for our garage for this morning delivery 

Yesterday they called him to say oh we got a big order going to Kent first (so going over to Kent first even tho our house is like next to them) anyways will be afternoon 

Not ideal but fine 

2pm no wood 

4pm no wood 

He tried calling them at 2 turns out the actual office is closed Thursday 

So he stuck waiting around on my drive for the wood lol 

Waste of his time

If he had known he placed order it wouldn't have been morning he would have gone down and got himself from b &q
		
Click to expand...

Follow up to the annoyance with some good things. 

Wood finally arrived at 1645.  It's now 18:20, he is still working away getting the roof in place so it's water tight for the night 

This is why I wanted him doing the job. He goes above and beyond the call . 

"Not a proper roofer" ha

He also found the garage wiring is dangerous so he is a qualified sparky so new cable ordered rewiring tomorrow 

No extra charge except the cost of cable 

Feel bad beating him Tuesday in the comp


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Talk sport getting the Lions radio coverage 🤬🤬

The likes of Gough and Durham suddenly turn into rugby experts
		
Click to expand...

And right on queue tonight - Durham trying to stir up controversy with the Lions pick , looking for people to phone in and “vent their disgust” that someone didn’t get picked. It was good to see Will Greenwood shut him down quickly- don’t think Durham realises rugby fans don’t act like football fans


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And right on queue tonight - Durham trying to stir up controversy with the Lions pick , looking for people to phone in and “vent their disgust” that someone didn’t get picked. It was good to see Will Greenwood shut him down quickly- don’t think Durham realises rugby fans don’t act like football fans
		
Click to expand...

Just out of curiosity,why do you listen to them Phil?🤷‍♂️


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ants. 😣
		
Click to expand...




RichA said:



			If they're exploring your house, they don't like cloves. We pack a few into any little cracks they seem to be finding. It works.
		
Click to expand...

There you go @Orikoru stick a clove in your crack 👍😂😂😎


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2021)

Estate agents who cant even turn up for a viewing


----------



## Fade and Die (May 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			Estate agents who cant even turn up for a viewing
		
Click to expand...

It is sad to say but I believe the words spoken in earnest all those years ago have now come true but I will leave it to my fellow forumers to make their own minds up…...”In 15 or 20 years the estate agent will have the whiphand over the buyer... as I look ahead, I am filled with foreboding; like the Roman, I seem to see the River Tiber foaming with much commissions”...Yes some of us laughed, even mocked those words, but now sadly, here we are! 😜


----------



## D-S (May 7, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			It is sad to say but I believe the words spoken in earnest all those years ago have now come true but I will leave it to my fellow forumers to make their own minds up…...”In 15 or 20 years the estate agent will have the whiphand over the buyer... as I look ahead, I am filled with foreboding; like the Roman, I seem to see the River Tiber foaming with much commissions”...Yes some of us laughed, even mocked those words, but now sadly, here we are! 😜
		
Click to expand...

Having had the misfortune to use an estate agent recently for the first time in many, many years all my former irritations with them from 20 plus years ago still remain. Poor service, misunderstanding of their local market, shoddy admin and mostly prices based on house price % not on services offered. As house prices have risen their prices are now way above any value you can put on them.
Do companies like Purple Bricks etc. do a better, cheaper job? Given things like Rightmove and modern comunication methods costs of traditional estate agents should have reduced not increased and their role has diminished, why aren’t they being overtaken my a different business model?


----------



## Crazyface (May 7, 2021)

A local company here, Holden and Prescott, have won this years Best Estate Agent. They are really good. They price houses to sell. They keep you informed of what is going on. Well, they do everything you'd expect from an estate agent. We've used them twice to sell and once to buy.


----------



## chellie (May 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			Estate agents who cant even turn up for a viewing
		
Click to expand...

If you are looking to buy have you thought of dropping notes through doors asking people if they are considering selling. Worked for someone I knew.


----------



## bobmac (May 7, 2021)

It doesn't sound as if things have changes much over the years.
In the early 80's I was house hunting. I gave the local estate agents my 'must haves' (garage, 3 bedrooms, under £50.000) etc
They took all that info and totally ignored it.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2021)

I recall being in an Estate Agents and hearing one say to a prospective buyer "they're desperate as they're emigrating to Australia and need a really quick sale...make a silly offer" and then realising they were talking about my brother's house!


----------



## D-S (May 7, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I recall being in an Estate Agents and hearing one say to a prospective buyer "they're desperate as they're emigrating to Australia and need a really quick sale...make a silly offer" and then realising they were talking about my brother's house!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. They are working for the seller not the buyer but you would swear it’s the other way round. Why on earth are they on a % of the sales price? They are mainly an admin service with the internet doing the selling and advertising for them.


----------



## Slab (May 7, 2021)

Why is it that every time I shop for shoes/trainers etc the manufacturers have spent god knows how long coming up with 'innovative' new ways of lacing them 

When I were a lad there was one way to lace shoes


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2021)

chellie said:



			If you are looking to buy have you thought of dropping notes through doors asking people if they are considering selling. Worked for someone I knew.
		
Click to expand...

We werent that settled where we wanted to be to do so, have had a large search area, that said we have decided on a few roads in our current village to do just that as they fit the bill perfectly. I wrote the letters yesterday and theyll be going on this afternoons dog walk


----------



## chellie (May 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			We werent that settled where we wanted to be to do so, have had a large search area, that said we have decided on a few roads in our current village to do just that as they fit the bill perfectly. I wrote the letters yesterday and theyll be going on this afternoons dog walk 

Click to expand...

Good luck.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 7, 2021)

D-S said:



			Having had the misfortune to use an estate agent recently for the first time in many, many years all my former irritations with them from 20 plus years ago still remain. Poor service, misunderstanding of their local market, shoddy admin and mostly prices based on house price % not on services offered. As house prices have risen their prices are now way above any value you can put on them.
Do companies like Purple Bricks etc. do a better, cheaper job? Given things like Rightmove and modern comunication methods costs of traditional estate agents should have reduced not increased and their role has diminished, why aren’t they being overtaken my a different business model?
		
Click to expand...

I used Purplebricks...no they don't. You do it yourself.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 7, 2021)

So still no completion date, baby due in 3 weeks and the mortgage offer expires on May 29th. We're buggered. 

Our buyer sent his buyer's solicitor an email direct telling them to pull their finger out, had a reply saying it was priority and it was in hand. That was Wednesday and nothing since. All enquiries answered and still can't be arsed to do their jobs.


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I used Purplebricks...no they don't. You do it yourself.
		
Click to expand...

I used emoov and had the choice of doing my own viewings.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			I used emoov and had the choice of doing my own viewings.
		
Click to expand...

We did our own with PB, met some of the rudest thickest people in my life. We asked people to stick to two people only, one family had 6 with them. Another asked where we kept all our rice, wtf.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 7, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Laptop has just failed the bounce test. The screen is, er... interesting. Hid’s answer, buy a new one. A Spanish keyboard isn’t qwerty...
		
Click to expand...

 Disappointing you failed a laptop screen bouncy test M8


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 7, 2021)

Online surveys from supermarkets; "Why were you not highly satisfied with your visit to our site?"  Because it's food shopping, sorry if I can't get to a state of high satisfaction over a necessary evil.  Get over yourselves Sainsburys.


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Online surveys from supermarkets; "Why were you not highly satisfied with your visit to our site?"  Because it's food shopping, sorry if I can't get to a state of high satisfaction over a necessary evil.  Get over yourselves Sainsburys.
		
Click to expand...

They really dont like being rated 0/10


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			They really dont like being rated 0/10 

Click to expand...

They got satisfied; it did what it needed to.  As to highly satisfied, if I ever get highly satisfied over grocery shopping put me in the boat next to Steve Redgrave.


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			They got satisfied; it did what it needed to.  As to highly satisfied, if I ever get highly satisfied over grocery shopping put me in the boat next to Steve Redgrave.
		
Click to expand...

not from me they didnt 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 8, 2021)

Friday night shift overtime. Previous shift left me with a load of wiring to do and their cable management is reminiscent of a birds nest. Not to mention it was outside work as well. 

Numb hands, farty wires and dark makes me a dull boy.


----------



## chrisd (May 8, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Online surveys from supermarkets; "Why were you not highly satisfied with your visit to our site?"  Because it's food shopping, sorry if I can't get to a state of high satisfaction over a necessary evil.  Get over yourselves Sainsburys.
		
Click to expand...

I've stopped doing ratings on almost everything. I expect good service, why should I spend 10 minutes filling in a survey for everything I buy ?  😖😖 I'll soon let you know when I'm not happy !


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2021)

Having to make the irritating choice of having the car windows closed, thereby breaking rules and increasing the chance of spreading infection, or having the windows open and drowning as a result....


----------



## bobmac (May 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Having to make the irritating choice of having the car windows closed, thereby breaking rules and increasing the chance of spreading infection, or having the windows open and drowning as a result....

Click to expand...

Open the back windows ?


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Open the back windows ?
		
Click to expand...

Could..but the rain will still soak the back seats....
Double pneumonia here i come....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Could..but the rain will still soak the back seats....
Double pneumonia here i come....
		
Click to expand...

Getting in your excuses for tomorrow a bit early mate 😂😂


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Getting in your excuses for tomorrow a bit early mate 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

You don't get Karma do you....


----------



## bobmac (May 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Could..but the rain will still soak the back seats....
Double pneumonia here i come....
		
Click to expand...

A towel/blanket/incontinence sheet, you must know someone who has one?  
I'm here all weekend


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I've stopped doing ratings on almost everything. I expect good service, why should I spend 10 minutes filling in a survey for everything I buy ?  😖😖 I'll soon let you know when I'm not happy !
		
Click to expand...

Well someone's got to win the 100,000 Nectar points so I thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## chrisd (May 8, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well someone's got to win the 100,000 Nectar points so I thought I'd give it a go.
		
Click to expand...

I'm giving you 2 out of 10 for that reply !


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I'm giving you 2 out of 10 for that reply !
		
Click to expand...

I don't care.


----------



## bobmac (May 8, 2021)

The people who design the dashboard of modern cars (all fuels)
They start with a shelf and stick an ipad on it as an afterthought.
And the plastic blower vents that have been around for decades...


----------



## chellie (May 8, 2021)

I've a few today. Trying to read the gas and electricity meters. Smart meters which are not now smart as we swapped suppliers. They are an absolute PITA to read so not even sure if we have the right readings and I've cricked my neck. Morrisons More Account won't let me login on the PC or the App despite numerous password resets. Helpline sorted out getting my vouchers instore but have to try again later with the App. The rain and roads flooding. It's every road that has been resurfaced over the last couple of years


----------



## patricks148 (May 9, 2021)

Well we had our summer visitors dolphins, swallows and osprey arrive in the highlands the last few weeks, this week saw the arrival of the unwanted kind....travellers. Broken into the children's play park and boating lake shin park.20 caravans and  flat bed trucks filling the car park and there dogs lose in the play park crapp ing eveywhere.fyi an area where no dogs are allowed.


----------



## toyboy54 (May 9, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Well we had our summer visitors dolphins, swallows and osprey arrive in the highlands the last few weeks, this week saw the arrival of the unwanted kind....travellers. Broken into the children's play park and boating lake shin park.20 caravans and  flat bed trucks filling the car park and there dogs lose in the play park crapp ing eveywhere.fyi an area where no dogs are allowed.
		
Click to expand...

Can't the local Polis do anything about them? Social distancing/Covid protocols etc., (or just generally being manky,rude,crude and horribly righteous,self centred gits)   
There was a repeat series on TV last couple weeks giving it from their side (mistreated/misunderstood/their heritage being eroded etc.,--Could take in a lot of the points made but lost all sympathy for them due to their thinking that WE that we should cater for what they perceive as their 'God given right to do as they damn well like and to hell with our social norms!!


----------



## Piece (May 9, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The people who design the dashboard of modern cars (all fuels)
They start with a shelf and stick an ipad on it as an afterthought.
And the plastic blower vents that have been around for decades...
View attachment 36524

Click to expand...

Some manufacturer, namely Audi, give you a button that you can hide the “tablet” display away. 😎


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Well we had our summer visitors dolphins, swallows and osprey arrive in the highlands the last few weeks, this week saw the arrival of the unwanted kind....travellers. Broken into the children's play park and boating lake shin park.20 caravans and  flat bed trucks filling the car park and there dogs lose in the play park crapp ing eveywhere.fyi an area where no dogs are allowed.
		
Click to expand...

They’re good people really,just got a bad rep for some reason 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dando (May 9, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Well we had our summer visitors dolphins, swallows and osprey arrive in the highlands the last few weeks, this week saw the arrival of the unwanted kind....travellers. Broken into the children's play park and boating lake shin park.20 caravans and  flat bed trucks filling the car park and there dogs lose in the play park crapp ing eveywhere.fyi an area where no dogs are allowed.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe now is a good time to get your roof fixed or your drive tarmac’d


----------



## chrisd (May 9, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Well we had our summer visitors dolphins, swallows and osprey arrive in the highlands the last few weeks, this week saw the arrival of the unwanted kind....travellers. Broken into the children's play park and boating lake shin park.20 caravans and  flat bed trucks filling the car park and there dogs lose in the play park crapp ing eveywhere.fyi an area where no dogs are allowed.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you could ask if they've seen my road roller and trailor that some of their friends borrowed from my business premises a few years ago and simply forgot to return!


----------



## srixon 1 (May 9, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Maybe you could ask if they've seen my road roller and trailor that some of their friends borrowed from my business premises a few years ago and simply forgot to return!
		
Click to expand...

When my daughter was at university in Huddersfield she lived in a rented house. She came home one day to find that all of the Yorkshire flag stones had been removed from the driveway.


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



*They’re good people really*,*just got a bad rep for some reason *🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Wrong.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			Wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Or dripping with sarcasm?


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Or dripping with sarcasm?
		
Click to expand...

Ooops ....................... I missed that, sorry Pin-seeker.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			Ooops ....................... I missed that, sorry Pin-seeker.   

Click to expand...

😂😂 no worries


----------



## Dando (May 9, 2021)

Coming home from the caravan


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2021)

Phone an estate agent were registered with to view a property that came to rightmove at the weekend on monday lunchtime to be met with "sorry weve booked in 30 viewings and the vendor doesnt want anymore"


----------



## pauljames87 (May 10, 2021)

City of London council 

All hazardous waste collections in London go via them

Filled in form

Too much .. but it's a shared garage.. ok we need two forms one from you one from neighbour 

No problems sent over. Explained that it's all on the one driveway to save space 

Not an issue they said 

Emailed today to confirm sizes. 16 sheets all wrapped correctly and labeled 

"Why is it all in one place"..

Jezz guys


----------



## SteveW86 (May 10, 2021)

A toddler that won’t sleep, though thinking this is more than a random irritation


----------



## Hobbit (May 10, 2021)

Thou shalt not lift 8x25kg bags of fertiliser……. Pain now measuring 7.5 on the Richter Scale. Struggling to breath


----------



## GreiginFife (May 10, 2021)

Posting for sale a set of nice active speakers that I built and selling them for pretty much the cost of the components (£110) and getting people asking what's my best price. So I say £110 as it's the cost of the equipment at least. They counter with, "I'll give you £90"....

People really annoy me.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 10, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Posting for sale a set of nice active speakers that I built and selling them for pretty much the cost of the components (£110) and getting people asking what's my best price. So I say £110 as it's the cost of the equipment at least. They counter with, "I'll give you £90"....

People really annoy me.
		
Click to expand...

I play it this way.....I was quoting for a job, gave them the price and they asked "how much for cash"......so I added an extra £20.  I do the same when selling stuff and get asked the same as you, rediculous.


----------



## Slime (May 10, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Thou shalt not lift 8x25kg bags of fertiliser……. Pain now measuring 7.5 on the Richter Scale. Struggling to breath
		
Click to expand...

You should have lifted them one at a time, much easier.  
Plenty of rest ................................................. with a bottle of nice Rioja.


----------



## Slab (May 11, 2021)

The uncanny knack illnesses have of striking someone down immediately adjacent to a day/s they're not working


----------



## GB72 (May 11, 2021)

Slab said:



			The uncanny knack illnesses have of striking someone down immediately adjacent to a day/s they're not working 

Click to expand...

Add to that the total coincidence of people being ill for exactly the amount of paid sick days they get every year.


----------



## NearHull (May 11, 2021)

A lady came to work for me after being TUPE’d from the MoD to the BAE Systems ( some 12 years ago).  After a few months she asked when could she plan in her two weeks sick leave.  She was realigned.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 11, 2021)

Wolves charging £45 for a dead rubber end of season game.


----------



## jim8flog (May 11, 2021)

Picking up some tinned 'food' today when putting it in to cupboard realised it is a much smaller tin size than the ones in there already. Nearly 20% reduction 450 grammes down to 379 grammes but the same price £5 a tin.


----------



## jim8flog (May 11, 2021)

NearHull said:



			A lady came to work for me after being TUPE’d from the MoD to the BAE Systems ( some 12 years ago).  After a few months she asked when could she plan in her two weeks sick leave.  She was realigned.
		
Click to expand...

 Many years ago when I worked in the MoD I got a phone call from the personnel dept to ask me why I had not taken my sick leave.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 11, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Many years ago when I worked in the MoD I got a phone call from the personnel dept to ask me why I had not taken my sick leave.
		
Click to expand...

I overheard a conversation when I was working in the Government sector years ago where this woman was booking a doctor's appointment and asked out loud that she wanted an appointment in the middle of the day so she wouldn't need to go into work that day.


----------



## chellie (May 11, 2021)

What's sick pay?


----------



## chellie (May 11, 2021)

Time for a rant about clothing now. Ordered a Puma primaloft jacket from M and M Direct. Ordered my size and one above as they can be small and obviously I will be wearing more layers when I need them. They are both too big


----------



## Dando (May 11, 2021)

chellie said:



			Time for a rant about clothing now. Ordered a Puma primaloft jacket from M and M Direct. Ordered my size and one above as they can be small and obviously I will be wearing more layers when I need them. They are both too big

Click to expand...

order some cakes then!


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2021)

chellie said:



			Time for a rant about clothing now. Ordered a Puma primaloft jacket from M and M Direct. Ordered my size and one above as they can be small and obviously I will be wearing more layers when I need them. They are both too big

Click to expand...

The terms Small, Medium, Large  etc etc should be banned unless manufacturers can agree on standardisation. 
How can one company's Large be the same as another's Medium?
Use measurements in inches or cms...


----------



## chellie (May 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			order some cakes then!
		
Click to expand...

Omg no, I definitely do not need more cake!


----------



## chellie (May 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The terms Small, Medium, Large  etc etc should be banned unless manufacturers can agree on standardisation.
How can one company's Large be the same as another's Medium?
Use measurements in inches or cms...
		
Click to expand...

This. However, the same size from the same company will differ as well.


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2021)

chellie said:



			This. However, the same size from the same company will differ as well.
		
Click to expand...

Then these morons need to be publicly flogged.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The terms Small, Medium, Large  etc etc should be banned unless manufacturers can agree on standardisation.
How can one company's Large be the same as another's Medium?
Use measurements in inches or cms...
		
Click to expand...

unless of course the 32 inch is fine in Under Armour shorts but too small in Footjoy shorts 🤷‍♂️ How does that work


----------



## Dando (May 11, 2021)

chellie said:



			Omg no, I definitely do not need more cake!
		
Click to expand...

Is the wrong answer!


----------



## Neilds (May 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The terms Small, Medium, Large  etc etc should be banned unless manufacturers can agree on standardisation.
How can one company's Large be the same as another's Medium?
Use measurements in inches or cms...
		
Click to expand...

And why do they measure men’s shirts in neck size?


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			unless of course the 32 inch is fine in Under Armour shorts but too small in Footjoy shorts 🤷‍♂️ How does that work
		
Click to expand...

I tell you..public flogging..its the only answer..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 11, 2021)

Neilds said:



			And why do they measure men’s shirts in neck size?
		
Click to expand...

I hate being constricted by collars so I used to buy large necked work shirts. Sadly this meant shirts like tents on me. Thankfully I no longer wear a tie so the whole work shirt/ tie size problem is no more. You're right, it's a daft system.


----------



## Beedee (May 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The terms Small, Medium, Large  etc etc should be banned unless manufacturers can agree on standardisation.
How can one company's Large be the same as another's Medium?
Use measurements in inches or cms...
		
Click to expand...

Along with Regular, Stiff, X Stiff in golf clubs?  

tbh the measurements aren't much better.  The clothing manufacturers know that people would rather fit in to a 32" waist than a 34"  (oh how I wish i was a 32, or a 34, or ...  ).  So they just adjust the labels so to make people feel better.  I've measured some pairs of jeans and they're not close to the number on the label.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 11, 2021)

Fellas, it could be worse. At least mens sizes are meant to be factual, waist size, leg length, chest etc. Women's sizes are guidelines,  8, 10, 12, 14, 16 etc. They really are random.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 11, 2021)

Discovering that I'm not 21 any more.

Took younger Colch jnr to his U10 football training tonight and they've got a long jump pit on the field. We were there a bit early so a few of the kids were giving long jump a go. After watching them for a few minutes I asked them if they wanted me to show them how it should be done. Paced out my run up, turned, ran and hit the take off board perfectly with my right foot ready to launch myself gracefully through the air and into the sand. Unfortunately as my right foot hit the board my right hamstring went twang and I collapsed in a heap on the ground. Now hobbling around in agony while being laughed at by both the kids.


----------



## chellie (May 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fellas, it could be worse. At least mens sizes are meant to be factual, waist size, leg length, chest etc. Women's sizes are guidelines,  8, 10, 12, 14, 16 etc. They really are random.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. We have to buy according to chest measurement and it's a bloody lottery if something fits


----------



## Beezerk (May 11, 2021)

Israel, wtf is going on 😲


----------



## williamalex1 (May 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fellas, it could be worse. At least mens sizes are meant to be factual, waist size, leg length, chest etc. Women's sizes are guidelines,  8, 10, 12, 14, 16 etc. They really are random.
		
Click to expand...

Men's trousers, slim fit 16 inch inside leg, 40 inch waist are hard to find


----------



## Orikoru (May 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			unless of course the 32 inch is fine in Under Armour shorts but too small in Footjoy shorts 🤷‍♂️ How does that work
		
Click to expand...

This really makes no sense, you would think an inch was an inch but obviously some of them just guess rather than measuring. This year I've bought 34 inch jeans at Costco and had to exchange them for 32 - couple of weeks later bought 32 inch shorts there and had to exchange them for 34. 🤦🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## srixon 1 (May 12, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fellas, it could be worse. At least mens sizes are meant to be factual, waist size, leg length, chest etc. Women's sizes are guidelines,  8, 10, 12, 14, 16 etc. They really are random.
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone ever met a woman that is an odd size? Are their clothes either too big or too small?


----------



## Neilds (May 12, 2021)

Whilst on the subject  of annoying clothing, why do shirt sleeves get exponentially longer when the size goes up? When I was larger and needed xxl, the sleeves would have been fine if I was an orangutan!  I needed more room in the chest/stomach not longer sleeves, no one has ever grown longer arms by putting on weight!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 12, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Has anyone ever met a woman that is an odd size? Are their clothes either too big or too small?
		
Click to expand...

I've met a few women who were odd.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Has anyone ever met a woman that is an odd size? Are their clothes either too big or too small?
		
Click to expand...

The sizes are not consistent. A 12 in one shop is equivalent to a 10 in another or, more likely in order to flatter the customer, a 14 in another (I might have that the wrong way around but you get the point). They should be the same in each shop but they aren't. So yes, women buy clothes that fit but they have to work out the sizing style of each shop to get to that point. That's irritating. Same as has been mentioned by orikoru and others but worse I think.


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Whilst on the subject  of annoying clothing, why do shirt sleeves get exponentially longer when the size goes up? When I was larger and needed xxl, the sleeves would have been fine if I was an orangutan!  I needed more room in the chest/stomach not longer sleeves, no one has ever grown longer arms by putting on weight!
		
Click to expand...

I rarely ever buy proper formal shirts because of everything you've mentioned. I just buy a smart-ish looking casual one in medium and hope it looks alright. It's rare I ever have to wear a suit or anything though. I can never remember what neck size I am anyway.


----------



## DanFST (May 12, 2021)

Whoever at TM decided to put grey grips on these all black clubs.


----------



## arnieboy (May 12, 2021)

Medium.....
I vaguely remember that size.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 12, 2021)

IR35 .... what a wheeze that is ! There is only one loser currently, and 2 winners and they are the ones who are exploiting the loser.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 12, 2021)

Jim Bowen


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 13, 2021)

SICK TO DEATH OF THIS COLD, WINDY, WET WEATHER NOW


----------



## pauljames87 (May 13, 2021)

The course we have to do every year to keep our licence up

Done at work 2 days a year 

Course itself is fine 

But the guy who runs it does it 9-5 when we all work shifts

So lovely 1 hour 30 min drive instead of the usual 42 mins


----------



## Golfmmad (May 13, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Discovering that I'm not 21 any more.

Took younger Colch jnr to his U10 football training tonight and they've got a long jump pit on the field. We were there a bit early so a few of the kids were giving long jump a go. After watching them for a few minutes I asked them if they wanted me to show them how it should be done. Paced out my run up, turned, ran and hit the take off board perfectly with my right foot ready to launch myself gracefully through the air and into the sand. Unfortunately as my right foot hit the board my right hamstring went twang and I collapsed in a heap on the ground. Now hobbling around in agony while being laughed at by both the kids.
		
Click to expand...

Did you have your colourful golf trousers on at the time?! 😂😋


----------



## sunshine (May 13, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The people who design the dashboard of modern cars (all fuels)
They start with a shelf and stick an ipad on it as an afterthought.
And the plastic blower vents that have been around for decades...

Click to expand...

OK that looks like a crap car. Most of the "modern" cars I have seen don't look like that at all any more.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			OK that looks like a crap car. Most of the "modern" cars I have seen don't look like that at all any more.











Click to expand...

That Audi looks crazy and how can that not be distracting. I miss dials - just let me turn a dial to change the heating please!


----------



## sunshine (May 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			That Audi looks crazy and how can that not be distracting. I miss dials - just let me turn a dial to change the heating please!
		
Click to expand...

It's a screen so you can change it to dials if you want. I think they call it a "virtual cockpit"


----------



## jim8flog (May 13, 2021)

Neilds said:



			And why do they measure men’s shirts in neck size?
		
Click to expand...

 So you buy the right collar to fit the shirt


----------



## AmandaJR (May 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			It's a screen so you can change it to dials if you want. I think they call it a "virtual cockpit"
		
Click to expand...

I had a Golf GTI for a few days and it was quite tricky to find and then use the touch screen compared to just twirling a dial. Looks cool but I didn't find it user friendly.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I had a Golf GTI for a few days and it was quite tricky to find and then use the touch screen compared to just twirling a dial. Looks cool but I didn't find it user friendly.
		
Click to expand...

I do like that my car has both 

If people want to be fancy use the screen but the dials are so much easier 

But then I've not used it much you can press voice button and say set air con to whatever 

Again prefer dials


----------



## Fade and Die (May 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			That Audi looks crazy and how can that not be distracting. I miss dials - just let me turn a dial to change the heating please!
		
Click to expand...

I miss dials too, changing the heater or the radio on my Volvo V40 is dangerous!


----------



## GreiginFife (May 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I had a Golf GTI for a few days and it was quite tricky to find and then use the touch screen compared to just twirling a dial. Looks cool but I didn't find it user friendly.
		
Click to expand...

I have gesture control on mine (it is a touch screen but as you say, faffing around happens too much). 
I dismissed gesture control as a total gimmick (bit like the Heads Up Display) but wouldn't be without either now.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 13, 2021)

WTF !

A train company has apologised following a complaint from a non-binary passenger after the conductor greeted customers by saying "good afternoon ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls." https://t.co/E1kmtmMh56


----------



## Dando (May 13, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			WTF !

A train company has apologised following a complaint from a non-binary passenger after the conductor greeted customers by saying "good afternoon ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls." https://t.co/E1kmtmMh56

Click to expand...

The guy who complained was a train union rep.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 14, 2021)

Filtered traffic lights!
Bus lane on left, other traffic on right. Bus lane & straight ahead along main road on green. But no-one can go straight ahead becacause of three cars waiting to turn right held on a red filter.


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Filtered traffic lights!
Bus lane on left, other traffic on right. Bus lane & straight ahead along main road on green. But no-one can go straight ahead becacause of three cars waiting to turn right held on a red filter.
		
Click to expand...

So many junctions seem to be designed by people that don't drive....


----------



## D-S (May 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			So many junctions seem to be designed by people that don't drive....
		
Click to expand...

We need to introduce the US system where you can turn left (right in the US) at most red lights but you must give way to traffic ‘green lighted’ traffic. Works well over there and speeds up junctions. Obviously not if there is a bus lane on the inside.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			So many junctions seem to be designed by people that don't drive....
		
Click to expand...

Seems that way. Would easily solved if the bus lane ended 10 yards short of where it currently does.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 14, 2021)

Still waiting to hear if my ballot application for tickets for AVFC v Chelsea is successful - the wait is soooooo painful!


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 14, 2021)

Neighbours who order parcels and then not actually be at home to receive them making the postman give them me. 

I only order things for delivery at the weekend or when I’m on nights so I’m actually home to get them. Is it a hard concept to grasp? I now have two parcels sat waiting for collection from two neighbours. 

Do I not answer the door and make the postie carry his undelivered parcels for the rest of his round or does my home continue to be a large post box?


----------



## Slab (May 14, 2021)

The folks who book trips abroad based only on the destination being on a UK green list… while ignoring whether their destination country has the UK on its version of a ‘green list’


----------



## Rooter (May 14, 2021)

Slab said:



			The folks who book trips abroad based only on the destination being on a UK green list… while ignoring whether their destination country has the UK on its version of a ‘green list’
		
Click to expand...

Such a British thing to do!!


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2021)

Getting to the garage ,after receiving
the  call that the car is ready, to find they haven't done the MoT and I now have to wait while they find someone to do it...🙄


----------



## Orikoru (May 14, 2021)

Yodel tracking confusing me.
8:37: Your parcel is with one of our drivers for delivery.
Estimated delivery date: Saturday 15th.

Surely he's not driving through the night?? That's a long old shift.


----------



## chellie (May 14, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Neighbours who order parcels and then not actually be at home to receive them making the postman give them me.

I only order things for delivery at the weekend or when I’m on nights so I’m actually home to get them. Is it a hard concept to grasp? I now have two parcels sat waiting for collection from two neighbours.

Do I not answer the door and make the postie carry his undelivered parcels for the rest of his round or does my home continue to be a large post box?
		
Click to expand...

Depends how you get on with your neighbours. If they do it all the time I probably would refuse to take them in. Not your problem.


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yodel tracking confusing me.
8:37: Your parcel is with one of our drivers for delivery.
Estimated delivery date: Saturday 15th.

Surely he's not driving through the night?? That's a long old shift.
		
Click to expand...

Will be delivered today but you won't find it until tomorrow.....


----------



## RichA (May 14, 2021)

chellie said:



			Depends how you get on with your neighbours. If they do it all the time I probably would refuse to take them in. Not your problem.
		
Click to expand...

Only takes a few seconds and keeps them sweet for when my new golf clubs arrive when I'm out.


----------



## cliveb (May 14, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Neighbours who order parcels and then not actually be at home to receive them making the postman give them me.
		
Click to expand...

You seem to be labouring under the misapprehension that: (a) all orders say when they will be delivered; and (b) even when they DO say when it will be delivered, it actually arrives on that day.

Amazon are terrible offenders - they tell you when you order that it will come on Friday, but then deliver it on Thursday - as if they're doing you some kind of favour getting it there early.


----------



## jim8flog (May 14, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Neighbours who order parcels and then not actually be at home to receive them making the postman give them me.

I only order things for delivery at the weekend or when I’m on nights so I’m actually home to get them. Is it a hard concept to grasp? I now have two parcels sat waiting for collection from two neighbours.

Do I not answer the door and make the postie carry his undelivered parcels for the rest of his round or does my home continue to be a large post box?
		
Click to expand...

 My postie says he is not allowed to leave parcels any where else unless it is specified by the consignee. Have your neighbours specified your  house as an alternative delivery address without asking you?


----------



## Tongo (May 14, 2021)

The wholesale romanticisation and sepia tinged view of the Kray Twins. (there's another program been made about them to be aired soon) 

Don't worry about the lives they ruined, lets keep the cheeky-chappie, loveable East End gangster vibe going.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 14, 2021)

Pet insurance 

Last month stocked up on dogs meds

About a years worth just because every 2 months was becoming an ache as it's a diff med each time of the 9 or so he is on

Anyways form all complete

Break down from me of all the costs 
Receipts 
Prescriptions from vets 

Etc etc 

£1111 claim 

Still not paid 

Contacted them. Got email saying assessor needs more detail 

So I called and asked what exactly do they want? The team couldn't understand how it's not been paid it litterally has everything you need for a claim 

Said dw we will talk to him and get back to you tomorrow (today)

Heard nothing


----------



## harpo_72 (May 15, 2021)

Charities knocking on the door asking for monthly donations.. like I will give bank details on the doorstep and seriously there is a lot of other expenses to commit to a regular monthly payment as well.


----------



## Beezerk (May 15, 2021)

The sub woofer on my speaker set is buzzing like billy ho when it drops below around 100hz, very annoying.
It was only part of a cheapish set of Tannoy speakers I bought a couple of years ago but I'm totally at a loss as to what to replace it with.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The sizes are not consistent. A 12 in one shop is equivalent to a 10 in another or, more likely in order to flatter the customer, a 14 in another (I might have that the wrong way around but you get the point). They should be the same in each shop but they aren't. So yes, women buy clothes that fit but they have to work out the sizing style of each shop to get to that point. That's irritating. Same as has been mentioned by orikoru and others but worse I think.
		
Click to expand...

I find it quite worrying that you know all about ladies clothes. Should I call you Lady Tyrion at weekends? 😳


----------



## pauljames87 (May 15, 2021)

Wife's nan passing last night 

More a permanent sadness rather than random


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2021)

Sky Sports' obsession with Klopp and all things LFC.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 15, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Charities knocking on the door asking for monthly donations.. like I will give bank details on the doorstep and seriously there is a lot of other expenses to commit to a regular monthly payment as well.
		
Click to expand...

So just say sorry but no can do.  Charities have been absolutely clobbered by the pandemic...and with fundraising events still uncertain they have to try and raise money some way.

One off donations are great but what charities need is committed giving as that enables them to plan and budget ahead.  No donations, no charity - and in many cases some very big holes in services and support provision to be filled by government or NHS. And that’s the truth of it.


----------



## chellie (May 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So just say sorry but no can do.  Charities have been absolutely clobbered by the pandemic...and with fundraising events still uncertain they have to try and raise money some way.
		
Click to expand...

Chances are though it is someone being paid by the charity to go door knocking and they also get a bonus for signing people up to a monthly direct debit. Same as those who in pre covid days would be out on the streets in shopping centres. Often use bully boy tactics.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So just say sorry but no can do.  Charities have been absolutely clobbered by the pandemic...and with fundraising events still uncertain they have to try and raise money some way.

One off donations are great but what charities need is committed giving as that enables them to plan and budget ahead.  No donations, no charity - and in many cases some very big holes in services and support provision to be filled by government or NHS. And that’s the truth of it.
		
Click to expand...

I did tell him no politely, but I don’t want to be pestered on the door step, not by anybody ... the house is my sanctuary like my telephone is for me , not for people to pester me... modern society seems to think they have a right to my time.
Why are we having to supplement charities? Probably because of Tax efficiency schemes utilised by the likes of Amazon


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 15, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I find it quite worrying that you know all about ladies clothes. Should I call you Lady Tyrion at weekends? 😳
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so 😉. I'm a modern man, you need to know these things 😁


----------



## AmandaJR (May 15, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Wife's nan passing last night

More a permanent sadness rather than random
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that sad news.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 15, 2021)

chellie said:



			Chances are though it is someone being paid by the charity to go door knocking and they also get a bonus for signing people up to a monthly direct debit. Same as those who in pre covid days would be out on the streets in shopping centres. Often use bully boy tactics.
		
Click to expand...

Bully boy and/or guilt enducing "do you want to help..." and then you feel terrible when you appear to be saying "no"!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 15, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Filtered traffic lights!
Bus lane on left, other traffic on right. Bus lane & straight ahead along main road on green. But no-one can go straight ahead because of three cars waiting to turn right held on a red filter.
		
Click to expand...

Why don't we in the UK have the constant filter left option when it's safe to do so , same as Canada and the US have constant filter right.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 15, 2021)

Standing shoulder to shoulder with masks hanging off; hugging and jumping on top of each other; shouting a screaming in each other’s faces...yes - it’s the covid secure cup final...🙄


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2021)

The number of masks I see just lying on the pavements, countryside, car parks etc..


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So just say sorry but no can do.  Charities have been absolutely clobbered by the pandemic...and with fundraising events still uncertain they have to try and raise money some way.

One off donations are great but what charities need is committed giving as that enables them to plan and budget ahead.  No donations, no charity - and in many cases some very big holes in services and support provision to be filled by government or NHS. And that’s the truth of it.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe re Covid. However, I recall a national charity descended on my street several years ago. I saw a number of young people all together emerge from a vehicle and spread out to various houses, and proceed to go from door to door. And this at night when dark.
One came to mine, expecting to me to give bank details!.
Lord knows what apprehension they gave to ladies  and old folks living alone getting such callers at night.
These days, how are people to react to what may be taken for imposters.
Clearly the charity didn't  care about these matters..
With so much scamming about these days, such tactics should not be permitted.


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Why don't we in the UK have the constant filter left option when it's safe to do so , same as Canada and the US have constant filter right.
		
Click to expand...

Simply because drivers in this country do not have the right attitude to trust them to only do something when it's safe....


----------



## pauljames87 (May 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Simply because drivers in this country do not have the right attitude to trust them to only do something when it's safe....
		
Click to expand...

Really? When America needs stop signs because they can't be trusted with roundabouts?


----------



## D-S (May 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Simply because drivers in this country do not have the right attitude to trust them to only do something when it's safe....
		
Click to expand...

Like we do at non traffic light junctions??


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2021)

Trust me..it would be carnage.
And the amount of money needed to retrain the millions who can't cope with Merge in Turn without getting irate would equal the GDP of Australia


----------



## pauljames87 (May 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Trust me..it would be carnage.
And the amount of money needed to retrain the millions who can't cope with Merge in Turn without getting irate would equal the GDP of Australia
		
Click to expand...

Like they would retrain anyone

Just like when the highway code changes

Drivers responsibility to keep up with it

But then we trust people far too much


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Standing shoulder to shoulder with masks hanging off; hugging and jumping on top of each other; shouting a screaming in each other’s faces...yes - it’s the covid secure cup final...🙄
		
Click to expand...

But the surge in cases will be caused by the Indian variant, don't you know!


----------



## Beezerk (May 15, 2021)

Alan Shearer with his proposed England starting 11 for the Euros. 2 holding midfielders? 
Nooooo 🙈


----------



## Orikoru (May 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Alan Shearer with his proposed England starting 11 for the Euros. 2 holding midfielders?
Nooooo 🙈
		
Click to expand...

And he still picked Pickford, I'm not sure he actually watches football.


----------



## Orikoru (May 15, 2021)

This obsession with putting paper under your food. Ordered a sandwich at the club earlier, it arrived on a plate but with a piece of paper in between - are they trying to save washing the plate? Tonight we ordered from a local dessert lounge, cake comes in a box, but there's a bit of paper sitting on the bottom inside the box, which slides around making it harder to eat the cake. Why??


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Trust me..it would be carnage.
And the amount of money needed to retrain the millions who can't cope with Merge in Turn without getting irate would equal the GDP of Australia
		
Click to expand...

Like turning right when driving in Melbourne city centre...as in...I have to stop there!? In the middle of the junction?

We have a left turn filter at on local main junction.  Regularly misunderstood or misused by some drivers who will either unexpectedly stop...and the driver following spots too late and crump! or use it to undertake cars going straight on before cutting in to or in front of the cars in the right hand straight on lane...

Used correctly it works well as it is a very busy junction.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 16, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			But the surge in cases will be caused by the Indian variant, don't you know!
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily so, as we don’t yet know whether or not that variant is very transmissable in the UK nor do we know the effectiveness of existing vaccines against it.  Once we have the data for all of that we’ll make sure we follow it.  What do you mean that could well be just a little late.  Oooh - shut that barn door 🤫

Meanwhile as some holler, sing, hug and kiss each other at a football match, can I give my mother in law and son a hug when we meet up today - having not done so for over a year?...sorry - not allowed.  Can I sing in church today in a huge sanctuary space with doors and windows open and a draught coursing through...nope...not allowed.


----------



## Slab (May 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not necessarily so, as we don’t yet know whether or not that variant is very transmissable in the UK nor do we know the effectiveness of existing vaccines against it.  Once we have the data for all of that we’ll make sure we follow it.  What do you mean that could well be just a little late.  Oooh - shut that barn door 🤫

Meanwhile as some holler, sing, hug and kiss each other at a football match, can I give my mother in law and son a hug when we meet up today - having not done so for over a year?...sorry - not allowed.  Can I sing in church today in a huge sanctuary space with doors and windows open and a draught coursing through...nope...not allowed.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose since neither of your actions would contribute to the economy then it might stay banned for a while yet


----------



## srixon 1 (May 16, 2021)

Golf shoes. My last three pairs of Footjoys have all split where the sole meets the upper leather section. This is not the irritation as the shoes are usually a good few years old and have had a lot of use. The irritation is why is it always the left shoe.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 16, 2021)

Tesco online shopping

When you have a product selected 

It goes out of stock

Removes from order if you edit order but on day it's available as stock has been updated 

Just leave it on there and say "unavailable" when I pick up the order pleAse 

Save this dance we lead every week


----------



## Fade and Die (May 16, 2021)

Aldi Kamado grill on sale at 8am...... all sold out by 8.06.


----------



## Dando (May 16, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Aldi Kamado grill on sale at 8am...... all sold out by 8.06.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been trying to buy my dad their egg chair but it’s always sold out.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’ve been trying to buy my dad their egg chair but it’s always sold out.
		
Click to expand...

When I tried to log onto the site at 7.50 I was in a queue of 21000!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not necessarily so, as we don’t yet know whether or not that variant is very transmissable in the UK nor do we know the effectiveness of existing vaccines against it.  Once we have the data for all of that we’ll make sure we follow it.  What do you mean that could well be just a little late.  Oooh - shut that barn door 🤫

Meanwhile as some holler, sing, hug and kiss each other at a football match, can I give my mother in law and son a hug when we meet up today - having not done so for over a year?...sorry - not allowed.  Can I sing in church today in a huge sanctuary space with doors and windows open and a draught coursing through...nope...not allowed.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, H, I was being sarcastic 😀.  I'm not the best at these emoji thingys 
( I thought the phrase " don't you know " conveyed it).
I agree with you about the behaviour you described. And I happen to think that similar behaviour plus non takeup of the vaccine is the bigger danger.


----------



## NearHull (May 16, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Golf shoes. My last three pairs of Footjoys have all split where the sole meets the upper leather section. This is not the irritation as the shoes are usually a good few years old and have had a lot of use. The irritation is why is it always the left shoe.
		
Click to expand...

I have the same issue, really like the shoes but they all seem to have that upper/soul separation problem


----------



## GB72 (May 16, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Aldi Kamado grill on sale at 8am...... all sold out by 8.06.
		
Click to expand...

I could have actually picked one up in store not long ago. At least half a dozen in the middle aisle


----------



## Fade and Die (May 16, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I could have actually picked one up in store not long ago. At least half a dozen in the middle aisle
		
Click to expand...

Really? The website always says it’s not available in store, it weighs 75KG and is a two man job to lift it!

Edit* A happy update...after GB72 post I checked the website again and it said “only 5 left”! So I clicked “buy” straight away, it said I had 30 minutes to pay so I wonder if a lot of people actually put it in the basket this morning but never actually completed the transaction? 

Anyway had a confirmation email so looks like I might have snagged one!😁


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 16, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I have the same issue, really like the shoes but they all seem to have that upper/soul separation problem
		
Click to expand...

My Adidas did the same. Left foot too. I think it is the effect of the swing, if you are right handed.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 16, 2021)

The consistently poor single ply toilet roll in work places.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 16, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			My Adidas did the same. Left foot too. I think it is the effect of the swing, if you are right handed.
		
Click to expand...

Just been to the pro shop to buy a new pair and he said that his always split on the left foot.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 16, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Sorry, H, I was being sarcastic 😀.  I'm not the best at these emoji thingys
( I thought the phrase " don't you know " conveyed it).
I agree with you about the behaviour you described. And I happen to think that similar behaviour plus non takeup of the vaccine is the bigger danger.
		
Click to expand...

...and so was I 😊👍


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2021)

Lying duplicitous estate agents, say one thing to your face post another online


----------



## pauljames87 (May 16, 2021)

Rubbish tip jobsworths 

Not the decent guys you normally get

Could have done the last of the garage rubbish in 2-3 runs of the car 

But my mate said take his van .. do it in one. Save time 

Ofc get a jobsworth dont you

Trying to not let us in... Claimed the lighting looks like it come from a buisness 

I politely showed him photos of it on my garage roof. And pointed out the boxes for the new lights that had my address on... (Matching my Id)

Put a warning on his number plate and gave us letter what can and can't come in


Then let us dump it all anyways 

What a waste of 10 mins


----------



## harpo_72 (May 16, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			The consistently poor single ply toilet roll in work places.
		
Click to expand...

Bit John Wayne was it ... rough, gritty and takes no .... off anyone?


----------



## Dando (May 16, 2021)

Really fancied pecan pie with ice cream so ordered some on Deliveroo.
Waited for an hour only to open the bag and we’ve got a white chocolate cookie, strawberry waffle and a Oreo waffle!
I am not happy


----------



## harpo_72 (May 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			Really fancied pecan pie with ice cream so ordered some on Deliveroo.
Waited for an hour only to open the bag and we’ve got a white chocolate cookie, strawberry waffle and a Oreo waffle!
I am not happy
		
Click to expand...

That’s a disaster .. Sarah Lee used to do a frozen pecan pie .. which was delicious! 
The swedes have educated me on cinnamon rolls /buns or Fika as they call them .. suggest you go to Gothenburg when it all gets back to normal and treat yourself to a Fika experience!


----------



## Orikoru (May 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			Really fancied pecan pie with ice cream so ordered some on Deliveroo.
Waited for an hour only to open the bag and we’ve got a white chocolate cookie, strawberry waffle and a Oreo waffle!
I am not happy
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a massive improvement to me.


----------



## Junior (May 17, 2021)

"Travellers" on the Tesco carpark this morning.  Made click and collect a bit more time consuming but my irritation is the issues it's causing the poor staff who work there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2021)

I'm coming out of a petrol station and a motorcyclist decides to come in the wrong way via the clearly marked one way system. It's a local garage, he would have known what he was doing, but he gives me abuse and gestures because I pointed this out . What really irritated was that my wife was in the car so I was unable to return fire .


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm coming out of a petrol station and a motorcyclist decides to come in the wrong way via the clearly marked one way system. It's a local garage, he would have known what he was doing, but he gives me abuse and gestures because I pointed this out . What really irritated was that my wife was in the car so I was unable to return fire .
		
Click to expand...

Happens to me all the time - get abuse for pointing out other drivers delusions of adequacy....
Most common is overtaking on a roundabout and then sitting at 30 behind the 4 cars, 3 lorries and a bus that we sitting behind...


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm coming out of a petrol station and a motorcyclist decides to come in the wrong way via the clearly marked one way system. It's a local garage, he would have known what he was doing, but he gives me abuse and gestures because I pointed this out . *What really irritated was that my wife was in the car so I was unable to return fire* .
		
Click to expand...

Is your wife particularly reserved or something? Mine would have been shouting over me to give him what for.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Is your wife particularly reserved or something? Mine would have been shouting over me to give him what for. 

Click to expand...

She is worried, understandably, about road rage and being chased, attacked etc. She is right, you need to be the bigger person at that moment but I fail I'm afraid. Had he held his hands up in apology, he had been caught so fess up, then I would have nodded and moved on. The fact that he got abusive for his illegal move is too much for me. I like your wife


----------



## chrisd (May 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm coming out of a petrol station and a motorcyclist decides to come in the wrong way via the clearly marked one way system. It's a local garage, he would have known what he was doing, but he gives me abuse and gestures because I pointed this out . What really irritated was that my wife was in the car so I was unable to return fire .
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest that the motorcyclist was most at risk, they usually come off worst in a collision and he may have just made a mistake (something we all do at times) pulling in the wrong way. Just because the garage is local he might not be!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She is worried, understandably, about road rage and being chased, attacked etc. She is right, you need to be the bigger person at that moment but I fail I'm afraid. Had he held his hands up in apology, he had been caught so fess up, then I would have nodded and moved on. The fact that he got abusive for his illegal move is too much for me. I like your wife 

Click to expand...

I'm with your wife on this. I'm always telling David to just let it go as it's not worth it and you never know what the idiot in the other car is capable of. I'll mutter a profanity or two but leave it there.


----------



## Rooter (May 17, 2021)

Had to run the line for my lad's footy match yesterday, in the rain. a woman (In full kit! ) starts giving me abuse on flagging her son offside! When asked politely by me if she would like to do it, she replies saying she could do a better job!  If her son wasn't so fat and lazy, he wouldn't keep getting caught offside! 

You could see from the other parents, she is known for being a door knob...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Had to run the line for my lad's footy match yesterday, in the rain. a woman (In full kit! ) starts giving me abuse on flagging her son offside! When asked politely by me if she would like to do it, she replies saying she could do a better job!  If her son wasn't so fat and lazy, he wouldn't keep getting caught offside!

You could see from the other parents, she is known for being a door knob...
		
Click to expand...

Did you not walk over and offer her the flag at that point?


----------



## Rooter (May 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did you not walk over and offer her the flag at that point?
		
Click to expand...

I may have launched into a verbal tirade which, large portions of if typed, would get me fraggered.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Had to run the line for my lad's footy match yesterday, in the rain. a woman (In full kit! ) starts giving me abuse on flagging her son offside! When asked politely by me if she would like to do it, she replies saying she could do a better job!  If her son wasn't so fat and lazy, he wouldn't keep getting caught offside! 

You could see from the other parents, she is known for being a door knob...
		
Click to expand...

Parents are the worst. Not all of them ofc 

I used to ref for u14s .. the kids were fine .. just wanted to play 

The parents (some of) just plain nasty 

Some of they stuff they would come out with to the oppos players ..

Their kids man. 

I mean they claim it's the premier League that encourages bad behaviour for kids football but the parents need to look at themsleves


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2021)

my colleagues in Bristol have just sent me a email asking that i get insurers to add 11 new firms into a client's Cyber contract but have only sent over the information on 5 of those new firms. 

also, i have told them countless times not to do this and to get their client to give us a bit of a heads up when they are looking to buy someone


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2021)

I went to book 2 tickets for the cinema on Wednesday. For unknown reasons 2 tickets were in the basket all the way but when paid for only 1 came through. I've been on hold to customer services for 40 minutes now as the only way to amend or cancel is via the helpline number. Poor, very poor.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 17, 2021)

bought a parkside/ rotary tool from Lidl. It packed up the second time I used it. I have been waiting two weeks for someone to ring me up to let me know what is going off. I took it back to the shop, they are not interested. Sent all details via email as requested. Email back, “where did you buy it from”. Er, if you had asked I would of told you, or look on the copy of the receipt you have. Then another email, can we pass on your details to the supplier. Yes, why did you Not ask Originally. They have done nothing but delay.


----------



## arnieboy (May 17, 2021)

The shop should give you a refund or exchange,  it is their responsibility.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 17, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			The shop should give you a refund or exchange,  it is their responsibility.
		
Click to expand...

Unless the first time he used it was 2 years ago 😂


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2021)

One of my PS4 controllers gave up the ghost the other week. So I wouldn't be able to play two player Borderlands with my wife. Thought I'd order a cheap one off Ebay, I figured I don't care if it is a fake as long as it works. Turns out not only is it fake, it doesn't actually function properly at all so I'll have to go through the bellyache of trying to get my money back now. Don't know why I bother trying to save a few quid. It's just paying £45 for a controller for a superseded system to only use it rarely just seemed like such a waste of money.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 17, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			The shop should give you a refund or exchange,  it is their responsibility.
		
Click to expand...

I did think that. They have until the end of the week and am gonna bare me teeth.


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I did think that. They have until the end of the week and am gonna bare me teeth.
		
Click to expand...

I've never had problems returning stuff to Lidls, maybe try another branch


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Unless the first time he used it was 2 years ago 😂
		
Click to expand...

A lot of the Parkside tools have a 3 year warranty


----------



## arnieboy (May 17, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Unless the first time he used it was 2 years ago 😂
		
Click to expand...

True!


----------



## GreiginFife (May 17, 2021)

bobmac said:



			A lot of the Parkside tools have a 3 year warranty
		
Click to expand...

Does that require registration? Not familiar with them.


----------



## GB72 (May 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			One of my PS4 controllers gave up the ghost the other week. So I wouldn't be able to play two player Borderlands with my wife. Thought I'd order a cheap one off Ebay, I figured I don't care if it is a fake as long as it works. Turns out not only is it fake, it doesn't actually function properly at all so I'll have to go through the bellyache of trying to get my money back now. Don't know why I bother trying to save a few quid. It's just paying £45 for a controller for a superseded system to only use it rarely just seemed like such a waste of money.
		
Click to expand...

Need to check if I had 2 controllers for mine. If I did, happy to send you one of them as use my series X most of the time now.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 17, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I've never had problems returning stuff to Lidls, maybe try another branch
		
Click to expand...

They didn't take back my used toilet roll because it didn't meet the required standard .....


----------



## Pants (May 17, 2021)

That's the trouble with Lidls, you only get the bog standard stuff there ....


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2021)

NHS employees getting discounts.
Why??


----------



## Crazyface (May 17, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Had to run the line for my lad's footy match yesterday, in the rain. a woman (In full kit! ) starts giving me abuse on flagging her son offside! When asked politely by me if she would like to do it, she replies saying she could do a better job!  If her son wasn't so fat and lazy, he wouldn't keep getting caught offside!

You could see from the other parents, she is known for being a door knob...
		
Click to expand...

You know and understand the current offside law? I take my hat off to you!!!! (Serious)


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 17, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			NHS employees getting discounts.
Why??
		
Click to expand...

Because someone had an experience with them for which they were very thankful and appreciative. .?  May have  been quite traumatic and now all is well.
Why is it a problem for you?


----------



## RichA (May 17, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			NHS employees getting discounts.
Why??
		
Click to expand...

Why not?


----------



## RichA (May 17, 2021)

More of a source of bemusement than irritation - Amazon requiring their delivery driver to see my driving licence before he will hand over my new potato peeler. I'm a 50 year old greyhead.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 17, 2021)

bobmac said:



			A lot of the Parkside tools have a 3 year warranty
		
Click to expand...

It is 3 months old. The button you depress to lock it when tightening won’t ” lock” so after a minute or so the tool that is not tightened in comes flying out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Because someone had an experience with them for which they were very thankful and appreciative. .?  May have  been quite traumatic and now all is well.
Why is it a problem for you?
		
Click to expand...

Not really a problem,more of a “random irritation” 🤷‍♂️

My mate just got his gym membership cheaper than me because he works for the NHS,he earns a lot more than me,just seems a bit odd.

My Mrs also works for the NHS & get discounts on loads of stuff.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 17, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			They didn't take back my used toilet roll because it didn't meet the required standard .....

Click to expand...

😳to short 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			NHS employees getting discounts.
Why??
		
Click to expand...

Because some businesses recognise that they often receive a financial reward far less than their service deserves and do this out of gratitude.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 17, 2021)

The weather. Another soaking on the course today and walked in from the 7th as the thunder and lightning started. Can't recall the last round of golf where it hasn't rained and properly fed up with it now


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not really a problem,more of a “random irritation” 🤷‍♂️

My mate just got his gym membership cheaper than me because he works for the NHS,he earns a lot more than me,just seems a bit odd.

My Mrs also works for the NHS & get discounts on loads of stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Private companies can do what they want though really to thank people

Taylormade give ex forces trade prices on the latest range of clubs my mate was saying 

Railways give the police free travel on the condition that if something happens they will assist

Doesn't overly cost them anything 

And it's a nice thank you.

Better than a badge.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Private companies can do what they want though really to thank people

Taylormade give ex forces trade prices on the latest range of clubs my mate was saying

Railways give the police free travel on the condition that if something happens they will assist

Doesn't overly cost them anything

And it's a nice thank you.

Better than a badge.
		
Click to expand...

That’s fine mate.
But a Surgeon can buy a pair of trainers cheaper than a bin man 🤷‍♂️😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She is worried, understandably, about road rage and being chased, attacked etc. She is right, you need to be the bigger person at that moment but I fail I'm afraid. Had he held his hands up in apology, he had been caught so fess up, then I would have nodded and moved on. The fact that he got abusive for his illegal move is too much for me. I like your wife 

Click to expand...

I suppose being 3 ft 10 could be a problem here 👍😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The weather. Another soaking on the course today and walked in from the 7th as the thunder and lightning started. Can't recall the last round of golf where it hasn't rained and properly fed up with it now 

Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I suppose being 3 ft 10 could be a problem here 👍😂
		
Click to expand...

Depends how sensitive the other driver's ankles are...


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 17, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			NHS employees getting discounts.
Why??
		
Click to expand...

Because money. They are a large well paying employer and what better way to exploit and get a piece of the pie than to offer them a tempting discount and to tell their friends. Also it sounds good to some of the public at the minute so they may feel inclined to shop at a “supporting” business.
I also work for a large well paying employer and get discounts everywhere - Vodafone, gym, Vauxhall, hertz, hotels.com, booking.com, Disney, loads more and the golf club offers 10% off for employees as well. Very rare I play golf and don’t play with someone who worked or works for the same company. Always for the money!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Because money. They are a large well paying employer and what better way to exploit and get a piece of the pie than to offer them a tempting discount and to tell their friends. Also it sounds good to some of the public at the minute so they may feel inclined to shop at a “supporting” business.
I also work for a large well paying employer and get discounts everywhere - Vodafone, gym, Vauxhall, hertz, hotels.com, booking.com, Disney, loads more and the golf club offers 10% off for employees as well. Very rare I play golf and don’t play with someone who worked or works for the same company. Always for the money!
		
Click to expand...

Correct.
My mate said the amount of free Domino’s they got sent was insane. 
Obviously this all got shared on social media=cheap advertising.

Personally I’d rather see dominos give free pizza to the homeless.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 17, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Correct.
My mate said the amount of free Domino’s they got sent was insane.
Obviously this all got shared on social media=cheap advertising.

Personally I’d rather see dominos give free pizza to the homeless.
		
Click to expand...

An engineer at work set up a side cake business last year. They’re doing well, they’re good cakes but one of their marketing ploys was to deliver to local hospitals any left overs that didn’t sell. Rather than just deliver, his business page asked his followers to tag those in the NHS  and if they’d like some free cakes as a thank you and to get exposure. 

Very clever but certainly worked. From nothing to 5000 likes on the companies Facebook page in two lockdowns!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I suppose being 3 ft 10 could be a problem here 👍😂
		
Click to expand...

Don't underestimate the problems that can be caused directly opposite 3ft 10 😉


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2021)

People who insist they are correct and refuse to understand that there is another perspective, another potential opinion, made worse by the fact that their opinion isnt even really theres, its recycled third or fourth hand and they couldnt justify it to any degree when they are challenged to explain it

I probably shouldve stopped at people lol


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			People who insist they are correct and refuse to understand that there is another perspective, another potential opinion, made worse by the fact that their opinion isnt even really theres, its recycled third or fourth hand and they couldnt justify it to any degree when they are challenged to explain it

I probably shouldve stopped at people lol
		
Click to expand...

Have you been talking to my 2 girls?


----------



## arnieboy (May 18, 2021)

A power cut since 12.30 caused by some clown cutting through a cable on a local building site. They had better hurry up and fix it otherwise it will be salad for dinner!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't underestimate the problems that can be caused directly opposite 3ft 10 😉
		
Click to expand...

Indeed; I'd probably put my back out trying to get that low.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 18, 2021)

So I got in touch with a woman at Lidl who put me in touch with a guy at Lidl who put me in touch with a woman in Germany
 ( lakeside) who was American. She has now arranged a new rotary tool to be sent to me. Only took me 3 weeks.

So today I called into the club shop to ask if they have heard owt re me Nine iron.the weight fell out and needs gluing back in. It’s been gone 2 weeks. Guy in the shop says call in end of round and ask club pro. So I did. I asked have you heard owt.  “No it’s still at Ping and it shouldn’t be long“. 🤔 Er right, if it’s not back in the shop it’s got to be at Ping. Now normally I would not be bothered but I thought he  couldn’t be rrrsed to chase it up. And seeing as am at Forest Pines this weekend going without me nine iron “ wand” is not what I wanted.
So as soon as I got home I called Ping. Spoke to a helpful guy called Rob. I explained the situation. He said that he cannot talk about individual orders, but if I ring up the club pro, he can call Ping Gainsboro and they will tell him exactly where my club is in the process Of repair and return. Now am sure the club park knows this already so the question is didn’t he? Bottom line is am bloody livid. 4 th time a weight has dropped out, that I can put up with. Ping have been straight with me. But “ buy from your club shop”. Not when it’s a rubbish service.


----------



## RichA (May 19, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			So I got in touch with a woman at Lidl who put me in touch with a guy at Lidl who put me in touch with a woman in Germany
 ( lakeside) who was American. She has now arranged a new rotary tool to be sent to me. Only took me 3 weeks.

So today I called into the club shop to ask if they have heard owt re me Nine iron.the weight fell out and needs gluing back in. It’s been gone 2 weeks. Guy in the shop says call in end of round and ask club pro. So I did. I asked have you heard owt.  “No it’s still at Ping and it shouldn’t be long“. 🤔 Er right, if it’s not back in the shop it’s got to be at Ping. Now normally I would not be bothered but I thought he  couldn’t be rrrsed to chase it up. And seeing as am at Forest Pines this weekend going without me nine iron “ wand” is not what I wanted.
So as soon as I got home I called Ping. Spoke to a helpful guy called Rob. I explained the situation. He said that he cannot talk about individual orders, but if I ring up the club pro, he can call Ping Gainsboro and they will tell him exactly where my club is in the process Of repair and return. Now am sure the club park knows this already so the question is didn’t he? Bottom line is am bloody livid. 4 th time a weight has dropped out, that I can put up with. Ping have been straight with me. But “ buy from your club shop”. Not when it’s a rubbish service.
		
Click to expand...

Almost all my clubs are Ping, but they are a funny company. I've found that they are extremely personable, but always refuse to tell you anything useful or specific, as if it somehow breaches a contract they have with the retailers. All of the delays are clearly at their end but haven't been communicated to the middleman that they insist on using, but they always leave you feeling like it's entirely the retailers fault.
It's a very clever way of insulating themselves from blame. 
Great clubs though.


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2021)

I bought one of those magnetised phone holders for the car that clips into your air vent. The phone holder works great, but unfortunately the air vents in my Fiesta are awkwardly positioned and there isn't a single spot where I can put it and the phone sits comfortably with me able to see the screen. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## RichA (May 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I bought one of those magnetised phone holders for the car that clips into your air vent. The phone holder works great, but unfortunately the air vents in my Fiesta are awkwardly positioned and there isn't a single spot where I can put it and the phone sits comfortably with me able to see the screen. 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Assuming it's the one where you stick a thin steel plate to the back of your phone... in my old car, I stuck the magnet to a flat bit of fascia on the centre console using a blob of blue tack. It stayed in place for 4 years.
It took me about a month of hard thinking to come up with that high tech solution.


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2021)

RichA said:



			Assuming it's the one where you stick a thin steel plate to the back of your phone... in my old car, I stuck the magnet to a flat bit of fascia on the centre console using a blob of blue tack. It stayed in place for 4 years.
It took me about a month of hard thinking to come up with that high tech solution.
		
Click to expand...

It's this one I've got though. Obviously designed to clip into a vent and nowhere else. It might sit ok if I make do with my phone being in portrait orientation - I thought landscape is generally better for satnavving but it won't sit anywhere in landscape.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's this one I've got though. Obviously designed to clip into a vent and nowhere else. It might sit ok if I make do with my phone being in portrait orientation - I thought landscape is generally better for satnavving but it won't sit anywhere in landscape.
		
Click to expand...

I had that one on a previous car, before I didn't need one anymore 

Portrait is fine for sat nav


----------



## williamalex1 (May 19, 2021)

6 for 1 irritations.

 1 no hot water this morning 
 2 boiler needs repaired
 3 gonna cost me
 4 I'm gonna miss the golf waiting for engineer coming
 5 my car is in for repair.
 6 todays forecast is sunshine and the best day of the week.


----------



## RichA (May 19, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I had that one on a previous car, before I didn't need one anymore 

Portrait is fine for sat nav
		
Click to expand...

Portrait has always been better, in my experience - see what's ahead rather than what's off to the side. Unless you're driving in the Indie 500, in which case just follow the car in front anyway.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2021)

RichA said:



			Portrait has always been better, in my experience - see what's ahead rather than what's off to the side. Unless you're driving in the Indie 500, in which case just follow the car in front anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Lol defo, I always find it better 

Also the phone sits better and takes up less room


----------



## RichA (May 19, 2021)

Gents toilets - why are there always fewer hand dryers than wash basins. Washing and drying hands takes about the same time, so why make us queue to dry our hands?


----------



## Rooter (May 19, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			6 todays forecast is sunshine and the best day of the week.
		
Click to expand...

Well at least you wont be sat in the cold!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			6 for 1 irritations.

1 no hot water this morning
2 boiler needs repaired
3 gonna cost me
4 I'm gonna miss the golf waiting for engineer coming
5 my car is in for repair.
6 todays forecast is sunshine and the best day of the week.


Click to expand...

What make is the boiler?  If it's a Vaillant, check out the fixed price repair on their website.  We had to use it a couple of weeks ago and it was a) brilliant & b) saved us a fortune.  Apparently Worcester Bosch do similar.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 19, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Well at least you wont be sat in the cold!
		
Click to expand...

At least the heating is still working , I'm having a dirty day , no shower


----------



## williamalex1 (May 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			What make is the boiler?  If it's a Vaillant, check out the fixed price repair on their website.  We had to use it a couple of weeks ago and it was a) brilliant & b) saved us a fortune.  Apparently Worcester Bosch do similar. 

Click to expand...

Cheers BIM , it's a 8 year old Worcester Bosch green star 27, I got it working temp by switching off and on, but it goes off again.
Oddly no fault showing 
Fortunately my mate is a gas registered engineer and on his way. We work mates rates, you scratch my back and the barter system .
Probably just a sensor or diverter valve . fingers crossed.
He renewed a leaking plastic inlet part 2 weeks ago.


----------



## sunshine (May 19, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Golf shoes. My last three pairs of Footjoys have all split where the sole meets the upper leather section. This is not the irritation as the shoes are usually a good few years old and have had a lot of use. The irritation is why is it always the left shoe.
		
Click to expand...

Do you play golf left handed?

With me it's always the right shoe that goes first. I've always assumed it's of where I flex my right foot when I finish my swing, but that's just a random guess.


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2021)

My subwoofer packed in last weekend, the speaker was buzzing like mad when it kicked in. I found a cheap replacement speaker which I ordered and got delivered but half an hour ago.
Just taken the old one out and I found these little beggars jammed up against the speaker...



They look such a happy couple.
Anyway I refitted the old speaker and obviously it's working spot on now 🤣
Anyone want an 8" subwoofer speaker? 🙈


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2021)

last week i bought 2 pairs of Dwyer's chinos and they fit fine. i tracked down a black pair in exactly the same size and they don't bloody fit


----------



## Tashyboy (May 19, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My subwoofer packed in last weekend, the speaker was buzzing like mad when it kicked in. I found a cheap replacement speaker which I ordered and got delivered but half an hour ago.
Just taken the old one out and I found these little beggars jammed up against the speaker...

View attachment 36686

They look such a happy couple.
Anyway I refitted the old speaker and obviously it's working spot on now 🤣
Anyone want an 8" subwoofer speaker? 🙈
		
Click to expand...

me finks your a bit big for Lego 🤔😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2021)

Neff service.  Book an appointment to get the defective LED's sorted on the cooker hood, for which we have to give them the model number & variant.  Turns up on time without any LED's and re-books for two weeks time.  If you haven't got the parts, why bother coming out?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Cheers BIM , it's a 8 year old Worcester Bosch green star 27, I got it working temp by switching off and on, but it goes off again.
Oddly no fault showing 
Fortunately my mate is a gas registered engineer and on his way. We work mates rates, you scratch my back and the barter system .
Probably just a sensor or diverter valve . fingers crossed.
He renewed a leaking plastic inlet part 2 weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

Good news that you're sorted, but if you weren't then it was worth a look.  Really did a good job on mine.


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol defo, I always find it better

Also *the phone sits better and takes up less room*

Click to expand...

Pardon?
Does the phone shrink in portrait or am I missing something.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2021)

Slime said:



			Pardon?
Does the phone shrink in portrait or am I missing something.
		
Click to expand...

Well it takes up litterally the same room yes however in landscape you have to find more width space for it where it will hit things like indicators

Portrait mode it can utilise all the masses of space above and below


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Well it takes up litterally the same room yes however in landscape you have to find more width space for it where it will hit things like indicators

Portrait mode it can utilise all the masses of space above and below
		
Click to expand...

Tried it tonight, even in portrait the left side vent is useless, steering wheel directly in front of it so you can't see, and the right vent is useless because it's circular so it keeps rotating when you go round a corner or something. Looks like back to the drawing board. I have seen one that actually sits in the CD player so I might try that.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Tried it tonight, even in portrait the left side vent is useless, steering wheel directly in front of it so you can't see, and the right vent is useless because it's circular so it keeps rotating when you go round a corner or something. Looks like back to the drawing board. I have seen one that actually sits in the CD player so I might try that.
		
Click to expand...

Oh if you have s cd player get that one 100% that's the one I had in my old civic


----------



## srixon 1 (May 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Do you play golf left handed?

With me it's always the right shoe that goes first. I've always assumed it's of where I flex my right foot when I finish my swing, but that's just a random guess.
		
Click to expand...

I am right handed.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			I am right handed.
		
Click to expand...

So is Phil Mickelson to be fair


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2021)

Some peoples' punctuation is so poor that it makes it extremely difficult to understand what they're trying to say unless you read what they've written several times.
It's as if they haven't read what they've written before they publish/post it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 20, 2021)

Great British Railways...really?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Great British Railways...really?
		
Click to expand...

All for it. Public transport should be owned by government

It's the tfl model .. with private companies owning the trains 

Least profits will come back into the government..

Just hope it isn't binned off again. It will work


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 20, 2021)

Novice skier, 22, who broke his back on school trip sues for £5million | Daily Mail Online 

So many things to be irritated with in this story.   Idiot does something stupid, gets seriously hurt and tries to blame everyone else for it happening.  
Ambulance-chasing no-win no-fee lawyers on the case of course.
Yes very sad about his paralysis but taking responsibility for your own actions?

And yes, I was reading the Mail Online.      I will be self-flagellating myself later as penance.


----------



## bobmac (May 20, 2021)

Slime said:



			Some peoples' punctuation is so poor that it makes it extremely difficult to understand what they're trying to say unless you read what they've written several times.
It's as if they haven't read what they've written before they publish/post it.
		
Click to expand...

How many times did you check that before posting it?


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2021)

34-year-olds can book the jab now - great. On the booking site though I put my details in and it reckons the nearest centre is 6 and a half miles away in Wembley - sod off! They've been doing them at my golf club which is a 5 minute drive away!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			34-year-olds can book the jab now - great. On the booking site though I put my details in and it reckons the nearest centre is 6 and a half miles away in Wembley - sod off! They've been doing them at my golf club which is a 5 minute drive away!
		
Click to expand...

However your age now can't have az so it's prob the nearest phizer one


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			However your age now can't have az so it's prob the nearest phizer one
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, ok, I don't know much about it to be honest. It's just having seen my golf club being used as a vac centre for the last month or two, I had it in my mind that I could get it done there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			34-year-olds can book the jab now - great. On the booking site though I put my details in and it reckons the nearest centre is 6 and a half miles away in Wembley - sod off! They've been doing them at my golf club which is a 5 minute drive away!
		
Click to expand...

It’s because you are booking via the NHS website

Your local vaccine centre will be for the appointments made via the doctors - they will be set aside for those 

So if you get the request from the docs you will be able to book there - if you book via the NHS website because of your age then you will get other vaccine centres


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s because you are booking via the NHS website

Your local vaccine centre will be for the appointments made via the doctors - they will be set aside for those

So if you get the request from the docs you will be able to book there - if you book via the NHS website because of your age then you will get other vaccine centres
		
Click to expand...

Ok, cheers for the info... so are you saying that if I want to do it at my golf club I have to wait for the letter invite in the post??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			34-year-olds can book the jab now - great. On the booking site though I put my details in and it reckons the nearest centre is 6 and a half miles away in Wembley - sod off! They've been doing them at my golf club which is a 5 minute drive away!
		
Click to expand...

I know people are allowed their irritations but..............6.5 miles to get jabbed? I've gone 20 miles for mine, a friend travelled 40 for his. Give your head a wobble and get it booked. Sooner done...........


----------



## arnieboy (May 20, 2021)

Most people in our small town had to travel over 10 miles to get their jabs.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ok, cheers for the info... so are you saying that if I want to do it at my golf club I have to wait for the letter invite in the post??
		
Click to expand...

You’ll get a text. Probably sooner than you think. 
Hang on and you can have a round after!


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I know people are allowed their irritations but..............6.5 miles to get jabbed? I've gone 20 miles for mine, a friend travelled 40 for his. Give your head a wobble and get it booked. Sooner done...........
		
Click to expand...

As I said, seeing my golf club being used as a centre gave me the expectation that I could have it done there. Finding out I was wrong is irritating! Still I'm not in any rush so I might just give it a couple of days to see if I get the magical letter that lets me do it there anyway. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			You’ll get a text. Probably sooner than you think.
Hang on and you can have a round after!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, nice. I don't want the jab until after my team's cup final on the 28th anyway just in case there's any side effects.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			As I said, seeing my golf club being used as a centre gave me the expectation that I could have it done there. Finding out I was wrong is irritating! Still I'm not in any rush so I might just give it a couple of days to see if I get the magical letter that lets me do it there anyway. 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Does the golf club come up at all as an option on the online booking system? If not they may be getting inconsistent supplies of the vaccine and so waiting for a letter could drag this out. I was jabbed weeks before my equivalents who waited for the letter up here. I think you may be over optimistic in your vision of the timescales and availability of all of this. Saying that, we live in very different parts of the country so it may be easier where you are.

Incidentally, apologies, you were not complaining, merely irritated. That's the point of here.


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ah, nice. I don't want the jab until after my team's cup final on the 28th anyway just in case there's any side effects.
		
Click to expand...

Not that you'll be playing 👀😅


----------



## Bdill93 (May 20, 2021)

I shouldnt moan but...

Had the vaccine this morning - feel pretty sick now


----------



## woofers (May 20, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I shouldnt moan but...
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on, you're a golfer, the most moan-ist of sports people.... the greens, the tees, the booking system, the handicap system, the bad lies, the state of the fairways, the rough, the bunkers, electronic scorecards, PSI terminals, Apps, the COVID rules and on and on and on


----------



## Bdill93 (May 20, 2021)

woofers said:



			Oh come on, you're a golfer, the most moan-ist of sports people.... the greens, the tees, the booking system, the handicap system, the bad lies, the state of the fairways, the rough, the bunkers, electronic scorecards, PSI terminals, Apps, the COVID rules and on and on and on
		
Click to expand...

SLOW PLAY!


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Not that you'll be playing 👀😅
		
Click to expand...

How dare you, I am a regular! Especially now I've got on the scoresheet as well! I'm the stalwart of the team, like Denis Irwin.


----------



## Crazyface (May 20, 2021)

New speakers for the car arrived. Looks a doddle to replace. It's pouring down. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Crazyface (May 20, 2021)

Doubles match. Bloke trying to sort out a date, picking all dates near due date end of JUne, we can't sync, so I suggest next Tuesday.........job done.


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2021)

bobmac said:



			How many times did you check that before posting it? 

Click to expand...

Just the once, Bob, just the once.


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2021)

All the Captain Hindsights that are on the forum, especially on the Coronavirus thread.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			All the Captain Hindsights that are on the forum, especially on the Coronavirus thread.
		
Click to expand...

And from every angle.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 21, 2021)

On the news last night they did a bit on the dumbing down of spelling at primary schools. Spell it like it sounds. One of the examples was changing wash to wosh.   To me, that just looks as if woosh has been spelt wrong.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			On the news last night they did a bit on the dumbing down of spelling at primary schools. Spell it like it sounds. One of the examples was changing wash to wosh.   To me, that just looks as if woosh has been spelt wrong.
		
Click to expand...

That is phonetics and it has been in and out of fashion for a while now. The theory is a little like kids hitting a golf ball, playing cricket etc. The sporting analogy is 'hit it as hard as you like, we will straighten out the faults later'. The spelling concept is as you say, spell it how it sounds, you will correct it as you get older. 

My mum was an old school infant teacher and disliked phonetics with a passion. She was pleased that when she retired it had just gone out of fashion, proving her right in her eyes, but then sad to see that when my kids went to school it was back in again. Assuming that the individual will just magically fix their spelling one day is a big leap of faith and based on my own kids learning this way I have to say I am not a fan.


----------



## Rooter (May 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			All the Captain Hindsights that are on the forum, especially on the Coronavirus thread.
		
Click to expand...

I could have told you that.


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2021)

Going to bed in May and waking up in November


----------



## drdel (May 21, 2021)

July's edition of Golf Monthy, Joel Tadman says, "Developed with one of the world's leading bio-mechanists ... Please its 'bio-mechanic' !!!!

Great article by Bill Elliott.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is phonetics and it has been in and out of fashion for a while now. The theory is a little like kids hitting a golf ball, playing cricket etc. The sporting analogy is *'hit it as hard as you like, we will straighten out the faults later'.* The spelling concept is as you say, spell it how it sounds, you will correct it as you get older.

My mum was an old school infant teacher and disliked phonetics with a passion. She was pleased that when she retired it had just gone out of fashion, proving her right in her eyes, but then sad to see that when my kids went to school it was back in again. Assuming that the individual will just magically fix their spelling one day is a big leap of faith and based on my own kids learning this way I have to say I am not a fan.
		
Click to expand...

By which time the fault is well & truly ingrained & will never be properly rectified.  It might not be fashionable, but there is a time & place for the old fashioned methods, like learning by rote, and spelling is one of them in my opinion.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			Some peoples' punctuation is so poor that it makes it extremely difficult to understand what they're trying to say unless you read what they've written several times.
It's as if they haven't read what they've written before they publish/post it.
		
Click to expand...

What's getting a flat tyre got to do with anything?🤔


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			What's getting a flat tyre got to do with anything?🤔
		
Click to expand...

Everything ............................ obviously!


----------



## Tongo (May 21, 2021)

There's a new tranch of glib sayings that are fast becoming cliches. You know the sort:

World Class
Next Level
Go big or go home

There's others but i can't think of them at the moment!


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2021)

Tongo said:



			There's a new tranch of glib sayings that are fast becoming cliches. You know the sort:

World Class
Next Level
Go big or go home

There's others but i can't think of them at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

New??


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is phonetics and it has been in and out of fashion for a while now. The theory is a little like kids hitting a golf ball, playing cricket etc. The sporting analogy is 'hit it as hard as you like, we will straighten out the faults later'. The spelling concept is as you say, spell it how it sounds, you will correct it as you get older.

My mum was an old school infant teacher and disliked phonetics with a passion. She was pleased that when she retired it had just gone out of fashion, proving her right in her eyes, but then sad to see that when my kids went to school it was back in again. Assuming that the individual will just magically fix their spelling one day is a big leap of faith and based on my own kids learning this way I have to say I am not a fan.
		
Click to expand...




Phonetics must have been in fashion when some of the posters on here were at infant school!


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2021)

The impending Friends reunion bull💩 roadshow.


----------



## Slime (May 22, 2021)

Jurgen Klopp and BBC.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2021)

Slime said:



			Jurgen Klopp and BBC.
		
Click to expand...

Not seen it but assume their normal sycophantic reaction to anything he does?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2021)

Hypocritical point scoring


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2021)

Whatever the bird or wildlife is in Kiawah Island that sounds like a fax coming through. Shut up will ya!!


----------



## fundy (May 22, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Whatever the bird or wildlife is in Kiawah Island that sounds like a fax coming through. Shut up will ya!!
		
Click to expand...


Do you mean the lesser spotted Mcginley? Or the greater crested Coltart?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2021)

fundy said:



			Do you mean the lesser spotted Mcginley? Or the greater crested Coltart? 

Click to expand...

It's even more annoying than them and now I can't tune it out!


----------



## srixon 1 (May 22, 2021)

Pointless, and the tall lanky knob that is on it.


----------



## fundy (May 22, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It's even more annoying than them and now I can't tune it out!
		
Click to expand...


definitely not risking unmuting here for now then 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 22, 2021)

fundy said:



			Do you mean the lesser spotted Mcginley? Or the greater crested Coltart? 

Click to expand...

At least the Greater Crested Coltart is coherent, informative & sometimes amusing, unlike the Lesser Spotted McGinley, who apparently won the World Cup round this very course with Padraig Harrington; who knew?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2021)

Coltart always sounds like he's talking through a burp!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 22, 2021)

The same people throwing childish strops.Grow up 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 22, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Not seen it but assume their normal sycophantic reaction to anything he does?!
		
Click to expand...

He probably just did his over the top fake laugh 🤷‍♂️what a character he is 🤮


----------



## ExRabbit (May 22, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It's even more annoying than them and now I can't tune it out!
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't noticed it until.....


----------



## AmandaJR (May 23, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			I hadn't noticed it until..... 

Click to expand...

Ha ha - I did think my irritation might spread once shared!!


----------



## bobmac (May 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ha ha - I did think my irritation might spread once shared!!
		
Click to expand...

Go and wash your car and disable the indicators


----------



## jim8flog (May 23, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I have the same issue, really like the shoes but they all seem to have that upper/soul separation problem
		
Click to expand...

 I hope you prayed for them as they as it departed.


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2021)

Why on earth would you put Alan Smith on commentary for Leicester v Spurs? He played his career for Leicester and Arsenal, you could not have anyone more biased than that. And he's a complete *redacted*.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 23, 2021)

The Amber Scum getting promoted to the Football League.


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Amber Scum getting promoted to the Football League.   

Click to expand...

Oy, my dad used to play for them!


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 23, 2021)

Frankie and benny’s removing all discounts. Use to use a “taste” card for 50% off food. Used to come once a week for a quick meal. 

That saving to us ended up being a large tip to the server. Now I’m paying full inflated price for average food and less tip to the worker.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 23, 2021)

Slime said:



			Oy, my dad used to play for them!
		
Click to expand...

16.11.1982 They beat Leatherhead 11-1.  Thankfully I missed that game.
The Scum are the most hated team in Surrey (and now Devon as I've moved).
When did your Dad play for them?  I covered non-league football for many years in the late 70s and 80s.

And my dad played for Tottenham so my dad was better than your dad 😂😂😂


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			16.11.1982 They beat Leatherhead 11-1.  Thankfully I missed that game.
The Scum are the most hated team in Surrey (and now Devon as I've moved).
When did your Dad play for them?  I covered non-league football for many years in the late 70s and 80s.

And my dad played for Tottenham so my dad was better than your dad 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

He'd have played for them in the 50's and was probably bigger than your dad. 
You may have bumped into him at Pyrford GC. He was a member there for several years before his death in 2011.
My great grand father played for Blackburn rovers. 
Who was your dad?


----------



## spongebob59 (May 24, 2021)

Energy tariff renewal, currently with BG, best tariff they could offer was £70 a month more, so got a code from a friend and set up a n account with Octopus on a lower tariff than BG's and get £50 cash back too.


----------



## Mudball (May 24, 2021)

Sorry this post is related to the big B and our shambolic new Customs system..

Mrs's surgical loupes need repair.  its custom built for her.  The loupe manufacturer in the UK organised for it to be fixed.  dropped off the UPS package. 

7 days later it is still stuck in their Reading warehouse due to Customs clearances needed!!!  WTF are we doing to our trade and way we work.  

I am on calls/emails to UPS, now been told to speak to their customs brokerage departments.  Omnishambles... 

This is not to debate if Big B was good or bad, but our new process of doing business with the EU is definitely a very painful experience.  Feel sorry for those who have to do this on a daily basis..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Sorry this post is related to the big B and our shambolic new Customs system..

Mrs's surgical loupes need repair.  its custom built for her.  The loupe manufacturer in the UK organised for it to be fixed.  dropped off the UPS package.

7 days later it is still stuck in their Reading warehouse due to Customs clearances needed!!!  WTF are we doing to our trade and way we work. 

I am on calls/emails to UPS, now been told to speak to their customs brokerage departments.  Omnishambles...

This is not to debate if Big B was good or bad, but our new process of doing business with the EU is definitely a very painful experience.  Feel sorry for those who have to do this on a daily basis..
		
Click to expand...

UPS Customer service is amongst the worst out there. They really are not interested. I do deal with this on a near daily basis, not just UPS, and it has aged me .

I'm surprised it is stuck in the UK. My own experience is that is normally leaves the UK okay and then gets stuck in the destination country, Germany being the biggest black hole out there. Best of luck, and yes you are right, it is painful and I see little sign that imporvement will be along.


----------



## Mudball (May 24, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			UPS Customer service is amongst the worst out there. They really are not interested. I do deal with this on a near daily basis, not just UPS, and it has aged me .

I'm surprised it is stuck in the UK. My own experience is that is *normally leaves the UK okay and then gets stuck in the destination country, Germany* being the biggest black hole out there. Best of luck, and yes you are right, it is painful and I see little sign that imporvement will be along.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe its a new thing.. but they are doing custom clearance in UK.  I am assuming, it is bonded warehouse type of thing. So though physically it may be seen as being in Reading, but maybe 'in Germany'.  it seems unlikely, i think it is in a blackbox between UK & Germany. It sucks. 
It is my first experience of sending soemthing to EU after the split. Usually, i would have got this repaired and back in 10 days... but this sucks big time..


----------



## Crazyface (May 24, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Amber Scum getting promoted to the Football League.   

Click to expand...

We have a winner at last !!!

?????


----------



## Crazyface (May 24, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Maybe its a new thing.. but they are doing custom clearance in UK.  I am assuming, it is bonded warehouse type of thing. So though physically it may be seen as being in Reading, but maybe 'in Germany'.  it seems unlikely, i think it is in a blackbox between UK & Germany. It sucks.
It is my first experience of sending soemthing to EU after the split. Usually, i would have got this repaired and back in 10 days... but this sucks big time..
		
Click to expand...

CAn you not use another company?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			CAn you not use another company?
		
Click to expand...

The problem he will have, I've been there, is that it is now in their system. Trying to extracate a box from their network, particularly if it is overseas and subject to paperwork, customs etc, is very difficult. It is possible but not as easy or simple as you might think.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 24, 2021)

Cramp in my toes...ouchey!


----------



## Mudball (May 24, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			CAn you not use another company?
		
Click to expand...

unfortunately not.. the choice of courier is down to the supplier of the equipment.  So they sent out all the shipping labels etc.  all put in place, before sending it out into the ether.   UPS is not bad.  Have used them plenty of times e.g. when my Bose headphones need to go back to Netherlands a few times.  Always, the turnaround has been a week at best.   This is my first time post brex..  and it is madness.  looking at twitter folks with similar border control issues for business, there are people saying 'get on with it'...  i must say, they must not have had to deal with this yet 




Lord Tyrion said:



			The problem he will have, I've been there, is that it is now in their system. Trying to extracate a box from their network, particularly if it is overseas and subject to paperwork, customs etc, is very difficult. It is possible but not as easy or simple as you might think.
		
Click to expand...

This is my biggest fear.  I told Cust Support if we can get it back, but have been jumping between different operators .. not sure if they have it figured out either..


----------



## pauljames87 (May 25, 2021)

Animal friends pet insurance

13th April put in claim for dogs meds (£1111)

Assessor put on hold for few reasons 

Two of which being 

1. His eye condition didnt know about this? Yes you did you have been paying out for it for 4 years now

2. We need a history from the vets as has been 2 years. Well no you don't actually as it's a repeat Med form which doesn't need that, that's a full claim needs that. 

That aside I chased again today they claim still waiting history (finally thing holding up even tho last week said oh we don't need history)

So I called vets myself got the history in 2 mins and sent to insurance myself .. apparently they had called the vets twice last week

Oh ofc you have. 

Useless


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 25, 2021)

Local estate agents advertising a property as having "stunning open field views". Yes, the house does currently have views across open fields to the rear of the property, however planning permission has just been granted for 950 new houses to be built on those open fields. The house has also been reduced by over 20k in the last three weeks which to me suggests the buyers are desperate to sell before the building work starts.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 25, 2021)

Ten pages of football reporting in yesterday‘s Guardian and not a single sentence about the Scottish Cup Final (and I read of same coverage in the Sunday Times).

That it was won by St Johnstone - a very tightly run football club from a small provincial Scottish city - to make a 2020/21 cup double, the only club other than the OF and Ferguson’s Aberdeen of the early 1980s to EVER have done so - doesn’t seem to merit recognition and that is disappointing to say the least.  For an achievement as, if not more, stupendous than Leicester Cities EPL win.

Indeed the generally held view is that what St Johnstone have achieved - the cup double (to go with 5th in the league and European football) - is possibly, perhaps probably, the greatest achievement by a Scottish club EVER and one unlikely to be repeated outside of the OF...well...not worth a mention it appears.🤬

And of course St Gerrard is Manager of the Year.  Yeh right. We all (and the decent OF fans on here agree) know that MotY is Callum Davidson.  Share? Not chance, can’t have the manager of a diddy club having same recognition as the manager of the mighty Rangers...😡

I suspect that none of the above will be known by the vast majority of football followers outside Scotland.  And that blindness simply perpetuates the commonly held view in England that the only Scotttish teams worth their salt are Celtic and Rangers..when in fact there are other teams that play more than half decent football.

Rant over...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 25, 2021)

I believe that the winners of the Welsh cup ( The New Saints) …….who? ?
complained of under reporting when the event was last staged in 2019


----------



## GreiginFife (May 25, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I believe that the winners of the Welsh cup ( The New Saints) …….who? ?
complained of under reporting when the event was last staged in 2019
		
Click to expand...

They were dancing in the streets of Total Network Solutions though...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 25, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I believe that the winners of the Welsh cup ( The New Saints) …….who? ?
complained of under reporting when the event was last staged in 2019
		
Click to expand...

Over nearly 150yrs plenty of Scottish clubs have won one of the two cups in the same season, but outside of the OF only (Ferguson’s) Aberdeen have done it, and even though they are the club of the 3rd largest Scottish city they have only done it twice.  As the club of a provincial city of under 50,000 population, what St Johnstone have just done is unlikely to EVER be repeated.

But I guess rather than recognise and celebrate the achievement of the club it’s easier for south of the border to dismiss it or make a joke of it...QED.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Over nearly 150yrs plenty of Scottish clubs have won one of the two cups in the same season, but outside of the OF only (Ferguson’s) Aberdeen have done it, and even though they are the club of the 3rd largest Scottish city they have only done it twice.  As the club of a provincial city of under 50,000 population, what St Johnstone have just done is unlikely to EVER be repeated.

But I guess rather than recognise and celebrate the achievement of the club it’s easier for south of the border to dismiss it or make a joke of it...QED. 

Click to expand...

Why should we care south of the border? It has no relevance to our Leagues🤷‍♂️


----------



## backwoodsman (May 25, 2021)

Well, I have to say it's a rarity, and well done St Johnstone. But they are currently one of the top 12 teams in Scotland, so perhaps not quite that dramatic?

More importantly some of us know that both Cally, and Falkirk naffed up their bids for playoff places, the latter quite dramatically so. And all known without the benefit of the English press - who as we know, don't report on small teams from small towns/cities whichever side of the border they may hail from.


----------



## Pants (May 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Over nearly 150yrs plenty of Scottish clubs have won one of the two cups in the same season, but outside of the OF only (Ferguson’s) Aberdeen have done it, and even though they are the club of the 3rd largest Scottish city they have only done it twice.  As the club of a provincial city of under 50,000 population, what St Johnstone have just done is unlikely to EVER be repeated.

But I guess rather than recognise and celebrate the achievement of the club it’s easier for south of the border to dismiss it or make a joke of it...QED. 

Click to expand...

I'll put my hands up and admit that I know almost nothing about football, and care even less BUT.... genuine question....  are you saying that Scottish clubs only have local "home grown" players in their teams and don't "import" players from other areas/countries???


----------



## Hobbit (May 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Over nearly 150yrs plenty of Scottish clubs have won one of the two cups in the same season, but outside of the OF only (Ferguson’s) Aberdeen have done it, and even though they are the club of the 3rd largest Scottish city they have only done it twice.  As the club of a provincial city of under 50,000 population, what St Johnstone have just done is unlikely to EVER be repeated.

But I guess rather than recognise and celebrate the achievement of the club it’s easier for south of the border to dismiss it or make a joke of it...QED. 

Click to expand...

My home town club, who I support with a passion and read the local sports pages and club website every day, is Middlesbrough. I watch football every week. I haven’t got a clue where 90% of the English clubs finished in their respective divisions, nor what division some teams are in. Apart from the recent FA cup I haven’t got a clue who won what.

Why the “south of the border” comment? To be honest, it just comes across as yet another Scot throwing out an anti-English comment. I wonder how many Scots who support other teams in Scotland give toss too?


----------



## RichA (May 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Over nearly 150yrs plenty of Scottish clubs have won one of the two cups in the same season, but outside of the OF only (Ferguson’s) Aberdeen have done it, and even though they are the club of the 3rd largest Scottish city they have only done it twice.  As the club of a provincial city of under 50,000 population, what St Johnstone have just done is unlikely to EVER be repeated.

But I guess rather than recognise and celebrate the achievement of the club it’s easier for south of the border to dismiss it or make a joke of it...QED. 

Click to expand...

I'm a lifelong football fan. I had to look up the results to see what you were talking about.
Why would anyone outside Scotland care about Scottish domestic football? Does anyone outside England care about English football other than the PL?


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2021)

RichA said:



			I'm a lifelong football fan. I had to look up the results to see what you were talking about.
Why would anyone outside Scotland care about Scottish domestic football? Does anyone outside England care about English football other than the PL?
		
Click to expand...

Also, likening winning a Scottish cup to winning the English Premier League was absolutely absurd. 😂


----------



## AliMc (May 26, 2021)

RichA said:



			I'm a lifelong football fan. I had to look up the results to see what you were talking about.
Why would anyone outside Scotland care about Scottish domestic football? Does anyone outside England care about English football other than the PL?
		
Click to expand...

Tbh most of us don't give a flip about the vastly overrated epl either !


----------



## RichA (May 26, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Tbh most of us don't give a f*** about the vastly overrated epl either !
		
Click to expand...

Me neither, but it's hard to avoid.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 26, 2021)

Dominic Cummings.  Not the political side as that is not allowed here.  Just seems to be a really nasty vindictive up-his-own-backside human being.


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2021)

"Nitro PDF" being a pile of . Can't even combine 20 PDFs without it crashing every time. But hey the company has saved a few quid so that's alright.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 26, 2021)

Pants said:



			I'll put my hands up and admit that I know almost nothing about football, and care even less BUT.... genuine question....  are you saying that Scottish clubs only have local "home grown" players in their teams and don't "import" players from other areas/countries???
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely the case with St Johnstone - though ‘local’ area as in Scotland. Every player who played in the two cup finals was born in Scotland, and many are lads from Perth and area. Obviously St Johnstone and other clubs do recruit from rUK and very occasionally overseas, but they don‘t have budget for transfer fees or higher wages.  I don’t think StJ paid any transfer fees for the current team.  Average StJ player salary is about £55k a year.

Unlike the OF.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 26, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Dominic Cummings.  Not the political side as that is not allowed here.  Just seems to be a really nasty vindictive up-his-own-backside human being.
		
Click to expand...

..and a liar and manipulator into the bargain - on the personal side of course - testing his eyesight...yeh right.  Funny how some who seemed to love him now hate him. Don’t think his character has changed.  Btw - I have no love whatsoever for him.


----------



## jim8flog (May 26, 2021)

edited


----------



## jim8flog (May 26, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Dominic Cummings.  Not the political side as that is not allowed here.  Just seems to be a really nasty vindictive up-his-own-backside human being.
		
Click to expand...

 and half blind


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 26, 2021)

RichA said:



			I'm a lifelong football fan. I had to look up the results to see what you were talking about.
Why would anyone outside Scotland care about Scottish domestic football? Does anyone outside England care about English football other than the PL?
		
Click to expand...

My gripe with the Guardian (and ST) is that this was the Cup Final and there are plenty of Scots in rUK who might care.  But not a mention. Bet if either of the OF had been playing there would have been a report.


----------



## RichA (May 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My gripe with the Guardian (and ST) is that this was the Cup Final and there are plenty of Scots in rUK who might care.  But not a mention. Bet if either of the OF had been playing there would have been a report.
		
Click to expand...

There are a gazillion other ways of finding the information. Prompted by your post, it took me about 20 seconds to find the reports, and I'm not even interested. Surely an avid follower of Scottish domestic football isn't waiting to find the results in tomorrow's Guardian?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 26, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			My home town club, who I support with a passion and read the local sports pages and club website every day, is Middlesbrough. I watch football every week. I haven’t got a clue where 90% of the English clubs finished in their respective divisions, nor what division some teams are in. Apart from the recent FA cup I haven’t got a clue who won what.

Why the “south of the border” comment? To be honest, it just comes across as yet another Scot throwing out an anti-English comment. I wonder how many Scots who support other teams in Scotland give toss too?
		
Click to expand...

Oh for goodness sake.  This is a complaint about the press not reporting the single most important football match of the year in Scotland,  it’s nothing to do with having a go at England and the English.

As it happens you will find that supporters of all teams in Scotland are highly delighted as it shows that with decent club and team management there is hope for all Scottish clubs.  It is only mid-late 80s that StJ were at risk of dropping out of the top senior leagues when bottom of Div2. StJ Message boards are full of congrats from supporters across all Scottish leagues.  Its not all about the OF.

The point is that this is equivalent to - potentially even exceeds - the unexpected and astonishing success of Leicester City in winning the EPL. And I thought that that would merit wider publicity.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 26, 2021)

RichA said:



			There are a gazillion other ways of finding the information. Prompted by your post, it took me about 20 seconds to find the reports, and I'm not even interested. Surely an avid follower of Scottish domestic football isn't waiting to find the results in tomorrow's Guardian?
		
Click to expand...

Do you not think I watched the match...

Anyway...much missing of the point here on this so I’ll keep it as my random irritation.  

Btw - on the basis of the achievement alone, StJ should be BBC SPOTY Team of the Year.  But it won’t be as no one knows...well some on here do.  So job done 🥳😀


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My gripe with the Guardian (and ST) is that this was the Cup Final and there are plenty of Scots in rUK who might care.  But not a mention. Bet if either of the OF had been playing there would have been a report.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe those Scots in rUK who cared enough could of followed the match live on the day via the updates on the Guardian website rather than waiting 24hrs to moan about it not being in print?

https://amp.theguardian.com/footbal...tone-v-hibernian-scottish-cup-final-2021-live


----------



## GreiginFife (May 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh for goodness sake.  This is a complaint about the press not reporting the single most important football match of the year in Scotland,  it’s nothing to do with having a go at England and the English.

As it happens you will find that supporters of all teams in Scotland are highly delighted as it shows that with decent club and team management there is hope for all Scottish clubs.  It is only mid-late 80s that StJ were at risk of dropping out of the top senior leagues when bottom of Div2. StJ Message boards are full of congrats from supporters across all Scottish leagues.  Its not all about the OF.

*The point is that this is equivalent to - potentially even exceeds - the unexpected and astonishing success of Leicester City in winning the EPL*. And I thought that that would merit wider publicity.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are seriously overestimating the Scottish Cup. Once upon a time it was a great competition with wide appeal and prestige. 

Now, not so much. If I had the option of seeing the Pars lift the cup or win promotion to the top table, it would be promotion every time. 

I also doubt that you'll find supporters of other teams "delighted" (possibly one or two, definitely in the minority) that another team won a cup, it wasn't their team so why give a toss?

I'm also not sure that your constant comparisons to the OF are really all that relevant either. Fan base and reach are completely incomparable and yes, you are right, if the OF had won it probably would have made a footnote in the press in England, but probably as a result of pure probability that there are going to be Rangers and/or Celtic fans down there as oppose to supporters of, what you self-describe as a "provincial club from a small city". 

Whilst I am no fan of Rangers and everything they stand for, winning the league over 38 games unbeaten makes Gerrard MOTY for me over Davidson who, whilst it's a great achievement, had to win far fewer games and contained games against Kelty, Peterhead and my very own Pars, 7 games in the league cup run to the final. Livi, Forfar and the might of Raith stood in the way of a 4 game run to the final. 

Take nothing away from St Johnstone in their achievement, but lets not dress it up grander than it actually is.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 26, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I think you are seriously overestimating the Scottish Cup. Once upon a time it was a great competition with wide appeal and prestige.

Now, not so much. If I had the option of seeing the Pars lift the cup or win promotion to the top table, it would be promotion every time.

I also doubt that you'll find supporters of other teams "delighted" (possibly one or two, definitely in the minority) that another team won a cup, it wasn't their team so why give a toss?

I'm also not sure that your constant comparisons to the OF are really all that relevant either. Fan base and reach are completely incomparable and yes, you are right, if the OF had won it probably would have made a footnote in the press in England, but probably as a result of pure probability that there are going to be Rangers and/or Celtic fans down there as oppose to supporters of, what you self-describe as a "provincial club from a small city".

Whilst I am no fan of Rangers and everything they stand for, winning the league over 38 games unbeaten makes Gerrard MOTY for me over Davidson who, whilst it's a great achievement, had to win far fewer games and contained games against Kelty, Peterhead and my very own Pars, 7 games in the league cup run to the final. Livi, Forfar and the might of Raith stood in the way of a 4 game run to the final.

Take nothing away from St Johnstone in their achievement, but lets not dress it up grander than it actually is.
		
Click to expand...

It‘s the fact of a cup DOUBLE by a small provincial team in the face of competition by a good few wealthier - two hugely wealthier - opponents.  Many teams have won one or the other over the decades...but not both.

That this has not been done by anyone other than the OF since Aberdeen did it 30yrs ago,  and that it is quite possible that a non-OF team will NEVER do it again, is what IMO and that of most non-OF supporters in Scotland makes it newsworthy of a wider audience.  It’s not that StJ did it - it’s that a team like StJ has done it.

Anyway...on behalf of supporters of the little clubs across the UK I reserve the right to remain irritated.😍🤔


----------



## GreiginFife (May 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It‘s the fact of a cup DOUBLE by a small provincial team in the face of competition by a good few wealthier - two hugely wealthier - opponents.  Many teams have won one or the other over the decades...but not both.

That this has not been done by anyone other than the OF since Aberdeen did it 30yrs ago,  and that it is quite possible that a non-OF team will NEVER do it again, is what IMO and that of most non-OF supporters in Scotland makes it newsworthy of a wider audience.  It’s not that StJ did it - it’s that a team like StJ has done it.
		
Click to expand...

I think everyone gets your point. But again, I think you are overestimating it. The cups in Scotland are a bit of an irrelevance these days unless it's YOUR team that's in it. Not a single person I have spoken to has even commented on the grandeur your win(s) single, double or otherwise. 

No one really cares that no one will ever do it again, it's only St Johnstone fans that seem to care (save some minority of other clubs fans). 

Why is it that you think that anyone in that wider audience gives a monkeys, so many people in the near-field audience don't.


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The point is that this is equivalent to - potentially even exceeds - the unexpected and astonishing success of Leicester City in winning the EPL. And I thought that that would merit wider publicity.
		
Click to expand...

It's really not though, that's a ridiculous statement.  They beat Rangers on penalties in one of the two cups, other than that no notable opponents. Whereas Leicester bettered all the heavyweights of English football over a 38 game season (it is exponentially harder to win a league than a cup). Not even close to comparable.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 26, 2021)

So the insurance finally paid out the fees for the dogs meds

Minus prescription costs? So I called up to ask 

Apparently they don't cover that 

Well you have for 5 years lol 

Wow that company are useless .. every form I put down I'm claiming this much for meds this much for prescription fee .. and it's always been paid out without question

Mental couldn't make it up

But hey £50 less stil got the rest 

However one the reasons it wasn't paid was the prescription costs .. if your not paying it why did it matter????


----------



## Hobbit (May 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh for goodness sake.  This is a complaint about the press not reporting the single most important football match of the year in Scotland,  it’s nothing to do with having a go at England and the English.

As it happens you will find that supporters of all teams in Scotland are highly delighted as it shows that with decent club and team management there is hope for all Scottish clubs.  It is only mid-late 80s that StJ were at risk of dropping out of the top senior leagues when bottom of Div2. StJ Message boards are full of congrats from supporters across all Scottish leagues.  Its not all about the OF.

The point is that this is equivalent to - potentially even exceeds - the unexpected and astonishing success of Leicester City in winning the EPL. And I thought that that would merit wider publicity.
		
Click to expand...

I just don’t understand why you think the English press/media give a toss about 3rd rate teams in Scotland winning egg cups. Harsh? Yes it is but do you know who won what in France or Holland? No you don’t, but you chose to have a pop at those south of the border.


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			I just don’t understand why you think the English press/media give a toss about 3rd rate teams in Scotland winning egg cups. Harsh? Yes it is but do you know who won what in France or Holland? No you don’t, but you chose to have a pop at those south of the border.
		
Click to expand...

Most of the press and media dont even give a toss about teams below half way in the PL let alone Scottish teams, unless they are happily reporting a manager sacking or a relegation. Let's be frank, Scottish, Irish and Welsh football is absolute crap and anyone in England who doesn't support a team already isn't in to football really and if you do support a team its unlikely to be a Scottish one if you're English, Welsh or Irish. I wouldn't bother to watch even Rangers or Celtic on TV let alone the rest of the teams!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Do you not think I watched the match...

Anyway...much missing of the point here on this so I’ll keep it as my random irritation. 

Btw - on the basis of the achievement alone, StJ should be BBC SPOTY Team of the Year.  But it won’t be as no one knows...well some on here do.  So job done 🥳😀
		
Click to expand...

I think you are overstating the achievement a touch 

Yep it’s great for St Johnstone but is it really better than a team winning the league without losing a game ?

Do you really care that much that the English press havent reported much on it -surely you only should care that the team won 🤷‍♂️

I have no doubt the Scottish press will have reported on it 

But in the football world it will be meaningless to 99% of football fans outside Scotland


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 26, 2021)

Already 4 threads devoted to football yet it still manages to spill over on to here.

Could those that have any interest in that game please keep it in those threads as some of us have absloutely no interest in syncronised falling down.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2021)

I don't want independence,  just our own TV channels


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 26, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Already 4 threads devoted to football yet it still manages to spill over on to here.

Could those that have any interest in that game please keep it in those threads as some of us have absloutely no interest in syncronised falling down.
		
Click to expand...

This thread is called ‘Random Irritations of the day’ and that is what I posted. That some chose to tell me I had no reason to be irritated, just irritated me further 🙄 That said I rather felt that the ‘push back‘ I received actually proved my point. 😍😊


----------



## Hobbit (May 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This thread is called ‘Random Irritations of the day’ and that is what I posted. That some chose to tell me I had no reason to be irritated, just irritated me further 🙄 That said I rather felt that the ‘push back‘ I received actually proved my point. 😍😊
		
Click to expand...

Proved your point…

If you feel the English press/media not reporting it is an irritation, fine. BTW, I saw it reported it both on the Beeb and in the English press I subscribe to - sorry it didn’t come with flashing neon lights.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2021)

Jonathon Goldberg
William David
British Justice system


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 26, 2021)

Cleethorpes - what a dump. 
Staying in the wolds and popped to our favourite butchers in Grimsby to take home a good supply of the finest Lincolnshire sausages - popped to Papas for fish and chips and the promenade is just decimated. Covid certainly hasn’t helped this dilapidated seafront.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 26, 2021)

The latest bunch of ambulance chasing lawyers advertising to gain people compensation over the diesel emissions.  Yes, because people really must have suffered dreadful loss & injury over some massaged emissions figures.


----------



## jim8flog (May 26, 2021)

It has taken me until half time to work out how to switch BT sport to full screen mode on my smart TV. That was even after a test run on the desktop PC.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 26, 2021)

Seeing this on a friends Instagram


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 26, 2021)

Sorry @saving_par but.......... extra time in the football. Got to be up at stupid o'clock tomorrow to join the vessel so really shouldn't still be up now watching the football.


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2021)

Penalty shoot outs.


----------



## Mudball (May 27, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			..and a liar and manipulator into the bargain - on the personal side of course - testing his eyesight...yeh right.  Funny how some who seemed to love him now hate him. Don’t think his character has changed.  Btw - I have no love whatsoever for him.
		
Click to expand...

I cant wait for his tell-all book to come out soon..   Make hay and all that..


----------



## Mudball (May 27, 2021)

Been 10 days and some medical kit for repair being sent to Germany has been stuck w/ UPS in Reading...   Everyday a frustrating battle with them to find whats happening...  finally got a mail from the company

"I am sorry to hear about the issues currently faced with the shipment, we are arranging for this to be forwarded to Germany.  Unfortunately certain packages are being delayed due to Br***. " 
The vendor is kind enough to offer a replacement to replace it with a new one if this gets further delayed.

It does not matter which way you vote, but this is pants for everyone.  Our process & tech has not been fully adapted five months into the year.  The patient has to wait for the treatment because the kit is not here.  The company now has to offer a new kit worth a few grands out of its pocket. As it is custom built, it will be a few weeks before this resolves.  UPS getting a kicking from all sides.   

Somedays all this will pass..


----------



## Crazyface (May 27, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Over nearly 150yrs plenty of Scottish clubs have won one of the two cups in the same season, but outside of the OF only (Ferguson’s) Aberdeen have done it, and even though they are the club of the 3rd largest Scottish city they have only done it twice.  As the club of a provincial city of under 50,000 population, what St Johnstone have just done is unlikely to EVER be repeated.

But I guess rather than recognise and celebrate the achievement of the club it’s easier for south of the border to dismiss it or make a joke of it...QED. 

Click to expand...

Just hang on a minute. Wasn't this reported to the rafters in Scotland? If not, have a pop at the sports reporting up there. You, I think, are living in England, so why should we concern ourselves on Scottish football? It got reported sure enough, on most sports programmes I saw anyway, just now wall to wall coverage. If you want wall to wall reporting on Scottish football, watch Scottish sport reports. I follow Benfica, and if I want to see reporting on that I search the net for it. I don't sit watching English TV expecting them to report on them.


----------



## Orikoru (May 27, 2021)

Our garden. Just mowed the lawn, nostrils now full of the scent of cat again. Five million ants all over the patio, thrown about half a bottle of ant powder down. Really need to finally bite the bullet, throw money at the problem and get the whole thing paved over (with a new patio, decking and artificial grass that is). Next door's poplar tree dropping fluff absolutely everywhere, you'd think it was snowing - not much we can do about that though. Sigh.


----------



## RichA (May 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Our garden. Just mowed the lawn, nostrils now full of the scent of cat again. Five million ants all over the patio, thrown about half a bottle of ant powder down. Really need to finally bite the bullet, throw money at the problem and get the whole thing paved over (with a new patio, decking and artificial grass that is). Next door's poplar tree dropping fluff absolutely everywhere, you'd think it was snowing - not much we can do about that though. Sigh.
		
Click to expand...

All my neighbours have cats. Their activities in our garden make me very unhappy. 
The only harmless repellents I've had any success with are putting spiky rose, holly and mahonia cuttings around the spots they favour and making a spray from cayenne pepper and water and squirting it around the same areas. They don't like the spicy stuff.
Can't help you with outdoor ants and tree pollen.


----------



## Imurg (May 27, 2021)

Anyone can have my cat
The only cat in the world that s in its own garden


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Anyone can have my cat
The only cat in the world that s in its own garden

Click to expand...

Ours does too

And no we don’t want yours 🐈


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Anyone can have my cat
The only cat in the world that s in its own garden

Click to expand...

I can beat that. My two will come in from the garden to  on the floor right next to their litter tray. And will then get into the litter tray to have a pee.


----------



## Imurg (May 27, 2021)

Cats are Gits


----------



## GuyInLyon (May 27, 2021)

Slime said:



			Penalty shoot outs.
		
Click to expand...

It worked for Villarreal.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Cats are Gits
		
Click to expand...

Cats are brilliant. I had one that would try to bring fully grown male pheasants in through the cat flap while they were still alive. Used to make one hell of a racket.

Anyone that doesn't like cats was a mouse in a previous life.


----------



## Foxholer (May 27, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ten pages of football reporting in yesterday‘s Guardian and not a single sentence about the Scottish Cup Final (and I read of same coverage in the Sunday Times).

That it was won by St Johnstone - a very tightly run football club from a small provincial Scottish city - to make a 2020/21 cup double, the only club other than the OF and Ferguson’s Aberdeen of the early 1980s to EVER have done so - doesn’t seem to merit recognition and that is disappointing to say the least.  For an achievement as, if not more, stupendous than Leicester Cities EPL win.

Indeed the generally held view is that what St Johnstone have achieved - the cup double (to go with 5th in the league and European football) - is possibly, perhaps probably, the greatest achievement by a Scottish club EVER and one unlikely to be repeated outside of the OF...well...not worth a mention it appears.🤬

And of course St Gerrard is Manager of the Year.  Yeh right. We all (and the decent OF fans on here agree) know that MotY is Callum Davidson.  Share? Not chance, can’t have the manager of a diddy club having same recognition as the manager of the mighty Rangers...😡

I suspect that none of the above will be known by the vast majority of football followers outside Scotland.  And that blindness simply perpetuates the commonly held view in England that the only Scotttish teams worth their salt are Celtic and Rangers..when in fact there are other teams that play more than half decent football.

Rant over...
		
Click to expand...

I'd have liked to have seen at least a joint/shared award - reflecting Gerrard's unbeaten League season and Davidson's Cup Double - in his 1st year in charge!
But FWIW, Scottish football, OF excepted, IS forgettable outside Scotland - even for those of us who have 'been there, watched it' while (working) there! To me, it equates to mediocre English 1st Division level at best! But that shouldn't stop (proper) fans being just as dedicated as those following top teams anywhere. 
As for many OF 'fans'...I don't believe it's 'Football' that's the reason they 'follow' their team!


----------



## RichA (May 27, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Cats are brilliant. I had one that would try to bring fully grown male pheasants in through the cat flap while they were still alive. Used to make one hell of a racket.
		
Click to expand...

The night of the storm in the mid-80s, I was staying at my sister's in Kent. It was rough - electricity went down early evening and we could hear the chimney rocking in the wind. I slept in the dining room, next to the kitchen where the cats hung out. During the night, the two cats dragged a live rabbit in through the flap and spent about 2 hours torturing it to death. No lights so couldn't do anything about it. They can scream. In the morning light, the kitchen looked like the set from a slasher movie.
Not keen on cats. Really miss my dog.


----------



## sunshine (May 27, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It‘s the fact of a cup DOUBLE by a small provincial team in the face of competition by a good few wealthier - two hugely wealthier - opponents.  Many teams have won one or the other over the decades...but not both.

That this has not been done by anyone other than the OF since Aberdeen did it 30yrs ago,  and that it is quite possible that a non-OF team will NEVER do it again, is what IMO and that of most non-OF supporters in Scotland makes it newsworthy of a wider audience.  It’s not that StJ did it - it’s that a team like StJ has done it.

Anyway...on behalf of supporters of the little clubs across the UK I reserve the right to remain irritated.😍🤔
		
Click to expand...

5th best team in Scotland win two cups, beating a range of second rate teams en route. Hardly earth shattering. 

Villareal achieved a lot more last night. 

To compare it with Leicester winning the league is comical hyperbole


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2021)

RichA said:



			All my neighbours have cats. Their activities in our garden make me very unhappy.
The only harmless repellents I've had any success with are putting spiky rose, holly and mahonia cuttings around the spots they favour and making a spray from cayenne pepper and water and squirting it around the same areas. They don't like the spicy stuff.
Can't help you with outdoor ants and tree pollen.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I think all the cats from our neighbourhood specifically come to our garden for that purpose, they think it's their bloody toilet.


----------



## RichA (May 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yep, I think all the cats from our neighbourhood specifically come to our garden for that purpose, they think it's their bloody toilet.
		
Click to expand...

A few years ago, it irritated me enough to keep a loaded Supersoaker by the back door. It worked too. Might have to dig it out of the garage.


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2021)

RichA said:



			A few years ago, it irritated me enough to keep a loaded Supersoaker by the back door. It worked too. Might have to dig it out of the garage.
		
Click to expand...

That would be fun and all, but it only works if you see them, ha. Days I'm in the office the garden is defenceless.


----------



## Tongo (May 28, 2021)

The "it's gonna be hotter than Ibiza / Rome / Tenerife" shtick that is always rolled on on the rare occasion that the weather is alright in the UK.


----------



## Ser Shankalot (May 29, 2021)

Bank holiday weekend traffic.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Cats are Gits
		
Click to expand...

_Meanwhile, Kim Jong-un, 37, has also declared a war on cats and pigeons and has ordered authorities to 'eliminate' them as he believes the animals are spreading Covid-19.
Authorities along the border have been seen shooting at birds and searching for cats as the supreme leader believes they are bringing coronavirus from China_

*@Orikoru  -  looks like you have a licence to kill    *


----------



## Orikoru (May 29, 2021)

Ringers! Had our cup final last night. First half was a tight affair, nil nil at half time. Second half they brought on a lad who was clearly several levels above. He ran rings round us. Literally scored a goal where he did a couple of keepy uppies, knocked it over someone's head, danced round another three players and smashed it in from outside the box. We lost 3-1 with him playing a big part in another goal as well. We looked up this guy, he used to be a professional player on the books at Reading, and he's still only 33 so not exactly past it. He's signed on with this Sunday team but he's only played 5 games. They bring him down as an insurance policy for big games. What is the point though? Just completely ruined the contest in my opinion. I wonder if the other players feel the same sense of pride knowing that they relied on this guy to win it for them?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ringers! Had our cup final last night. First half was a tight affair, nil nil at half time. Second half they brought on a lad who was clearly several levels above. He ran rings round us. Literally scored a goal where he did a couple of keepy uppies, knocked it over someone's head, danced round another three players and smashed it in from outside the box. We lost 3-1 with him playing a big part in another goal as well. We looked up this guy, he used to be a professional player on the books at Reading, and he's still only 33 so not exactly past it. He's signed on with this Sunday team but he's only played 5 games. They bring him down as an insurance policy for big games. What is the point though? Just completely ruined the contest in my opinion. I wonder if the other players feel the same sense of pride knowing that they relied on this guy to win it for them?
		
Click to expand...

If he’s signed on with them then he’s not a ringer, is he?


----------



## richart (May 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ringers! Had our cup final last night. First half was a tight affair, nil nil at half time. Second half they brought on a lad who was clearly several levels above. He ran rings round us. Literally scored a goal where he did a couple of keepy uppies, knocked it over someone's head, danced round another three players and smashed it in from outside the box. We lost 3-1 with him playing a big part in another goal as well. We looked up this guy, he used to be a professional player on the books at Reading, and he's still only 33 so not exactly past it. He's signed on with this Sunday team but he's only played 5 games. They bring him down as an insurance policy for big games. What is the point though? Just completely ruined the contest in my opinion. I wonder if the other players feel the same sense of pride knowing that they relied on this guy to win it for them?
		
Click to expand...

 Think we need him back at Reading.


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2021)

Limiting myself to 3 today!!!!

Todays lying estate agent (no they wont be building on the fields left or behind the house! not what the planning permission granted in 2019 says lol)
Used car salesman (smug didnt do him justice haha)
Double standards, especially from people in so called positions of authority. Hypocrisy is not a good look!


----------



## Orikoru (May 29, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If he’s signed on with them then he’s not a ringer, is he?
		
Click to expand...

More of a ringer in the moral sense!


----------



## Orikoru (May 29, 2021)

richart said:



			Think we need him back at Reading.

Click to expand...

His name is Scott Davies if that rings any bells.


----------



## Mudball (May 30, 2021)

Road noise… 

Driving on the M25 stretch between Guildford and Gatwick exit, the road noise is terrible. Can bearly hear each other speak.. radio turned up a few notches.  No idea what the road is laid with. Some of it - on either side of Cobham services - has been laid in the past couple of years. I am sure it is low slip and eco friendly but it feels like it is shredding rubber


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Road noise… 

Driving on the M25 stretch between Guildford and Gatwick exit, the road noise is terrible. Can bearly hear each other speak.. radio turned up a few notches.  No idea what the road is laid with. Some of it - on either side of Cobham services - has been laid in the past couple of years. I am sure it is low slip and eco friendly but it feels like it is shredding rubber
		
Click to expand...

I hate that section with a passion dis to the noise


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2021)

The racist card being bandied about 🙈
Is the fact I used a monkey as my emoji racist as well? 😬🙈


----------



## NearHull (May 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The racist card being bandied about 🙈
Is the fact I used a monkey as my emoji racist as well? 😬🙈
		
Click to expand...

Animalistic??


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2021)

Sunburn! Perks of being ginger, sun comes out for five minutes and my upper arms, ears and neck are bright red. I might as well be a vampire, it's not far off.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 31, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			His name is Scott Davies if that rings any bells.
		
Click to expand...

Played 4 games for Reading, the last of which was in 2010, and has been playing non-league for the past 7 years. Not exactly Maradona, and as someone said, if he is signed under his real name, he's not a ringer.


----------



## RichA (May 31, 2021)

People who band together to give their anti-social views legitimacy.
People who, in 2021, haven't figured out what racism is. 
People who haven't figured out why golf clubs aren't especially ethnically diverse. 
People who actually like that their golf clubs aren't ethnically diverse. 
Racists.


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2021)

RichA said:



			People who band together to give their anti-social views legitimacy.
People who, in 2021, haven't figured out what racism is.
People who haven't figured out why golf clubs aren't especially ethnically diverse.
People who actually like that their golf clubs aren't ethnically diverse.
Racists.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be grateful if you could spell out exactly what racism is so I can check whether or not I'm racist according to your list


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2021)

RichA said:



			People who band together to give their anti-social views legitimacy.
People who, in 2021, haven't figured out what racism is.
People who haven't figured out why golf clubs aren't especially ethnically diverse.
People who actually like that their golf clubs aren't ethnically diverse.
Racists.
		
Click to expand...

You must be hanging out in the wrong golf clubs. The ones I go to all seem to be pretty inclusive.


----------



## Crazyface (May 31, 2021)

Me  thinking I can do a job that I've never done before without asking my son's advice (very practical). Sure I got it done, but now I've explained how I've done it and how long it took me, he, in 2 minutes flat, figured out the right way to do it and it would have only taken me about 30 minutes. And been a lot less stressful.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 31, 2021)

The covid nazi at Taunton racecourse Saturday.  Everyone else was wonderful, professional and a credit to the NHS.  But there is always one isn't there - this guy would have probably insisted on putting on a hi-viz jacket just to cross the road.   He was enjoying his position of authority a little too much.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 31, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I'd be grateful if you could spell out exactly what racism is so I can check whether or not I'm racist according to your list
		
Click to expand...

I promise you you will be.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I promise you you will be.
		
Click to expand...

Edit: post deleted, misinterpreted the meaning.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2021)

When you discover that the precise bit of the walk that you got wrong last time out when not using a map is slap bang on a fold (yes I know, I have OS on-line but I like carrying a physical map to get ‘the wider view’ of the landscape).


----------



## SteveW86 (May 31, 2021)

Scarifying the lawn with a rake, much harder than I thought it was going to be. Surprised how much came out of it too, but the lawn will be much better for it.


----------



## GuyInLyon (May 31, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			His name is Scott Davies if that rings any bells.
		
Click to expand...

Is that what you mean  by ringer?
Bells?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2021)

Government advisors suggesting there needs to be a further delay to coming out of lockdown.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 31, 2021)

Covering their arses ahead of the obligatory multi-million pound public inquiry in which no-one will be happy and nothing will be achieved.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Government advisors suggesting there needs to be a further delay to coming out of lockdown. 

Click to expand...

You make my heart sink...not for me I add.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You make my heart sink...not for me I add.
		
Click to expand...

I don't, they do.


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Edit: post deleted, misinterpreted the meaning.
		
Click to expand...

No offence meant by Fade and Die and none taken by me!


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2021)

Been outside working all day on my pergola, got loads done but I think I've burnt the top of my right arm quite badly 🍅🙈


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2021)

another idiot added to the ignore list, getting busy on there lol


----------



## richart (May 31, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			His name is Scott Davies if that rings any bells.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, have seen him play. Never quite made it, though he did well out on loan at Aldershot. Some thought he wasn't given a chance at Reading, but with hindsight the club was right.

He did have a trick though.


----------



## richart (May 31, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Scarifying the lawn with a rake, much harder than I thought it was going to be. Surprised how much came out of it too, but the lawn will be much better for it.
		
Click to expand...

 Did that once, and after getting all the moss out there was no lawn left. Will not make that mistake again.


----------



## richart (May 31, 2021)

fundy said:



			another idiot added to the ignore list, getting busy on there lol
		
Click to expand...

Hello, hello, HELLO, can you hear me ?


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2021)

richart said:



			Hello, hello, HELLO, can you hear me ?
		
Click to expand...


can feel my ears burning but not sure why


----------



## richart (May 31, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Road noise…

Driving on the M25 stretch between Guildford and Gatwick exit, the road noise is terrible. Can bearly hear each other speak.. radio turned up a few notches.  No idea what the road is laid with. Some of it - on either side of Cobham services - has been laid in the past couple of years. I am sure it is low slip and eco friendly but it feels like it is shredding rubber
		
Click to expand...

 Agrre it is terrible. Thought there was something wrong with my car, and a great relief to get onto a smooth stretch.


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2021)

Naomi Osaka.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 31, 2021)

Slime said:



			Naomi Osaka.
		
Click to expand...

You're irritated because she has been brave enough to say she has mental health issues?


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			You're irritated because she has been brave enough to say she has mental health issues?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2021)

Having 'Random Irritations' questioned .................................... again.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 1, 2021)

Slime said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

So why does she irritate you then?


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			So why does she irritate you then?
		
Click to expand...

That's irrelevant, but trust me, she does.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 1, 2021)

Slime said:



			That's irrelevant, but trust me, she does.
		
Click to expand...

really? Telling us she irritates you on the same day she goes public with her mental health issues, and then not being prepared to tell us why is not a good look imo.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			really? Telling us she irritates you on the same day she goes public with her mental health issues, and then not being prepared to tell us why is not a good look imo.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's the way she went about it. Plenty of her piers have stood up and said went about it incorrectly.

She didn't try to discuss it, she simply threw her toys out. 

Disagreeing with how she did it isn't the same as dismissing her concerns.


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			really? Telling us she irritates you on the same day she goes public with her mental health issues, and then not being prepared to tell us why is *not a good look imo*.
		
Click to expand...

It's not about me.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2021)

I feel like I've somehow caught hayfever for the first time ever at the age of 34. My nose will not stop running and I keep sneezing. And I don't even feel ill at all.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Maybe it's the way she went about it. Plenty of her piers have stood up and said went about it incorrectly.

She didn't try to discuss it, she simply threw her toys out.

Disagreeing with how she did it isn't the same as dismissing her concerns.
		
Click to expand...

She may not have handled it perfectly, but there are obvious mitigating factors.

Given the circumstances, surely the correct response is sympathy, not irritation?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Maybe it's the way she went about it. Plenty of her piers have stood up and said went about it incorrectly.

She didn't try to discuss it, she simply threw her toys out.

Disagreeing with how she did it isn't the same as dismissing her concerns.
		
Click to expand...

I believe she has tried to discuss with the LTA , she expressed her concerns a while back and they dismissed it with “media obligation” tagline and threats of fines and disqualification.

If someone is having anxiety and mental health issues then the governing body should be doing all they can do to protect the players not dismiss issues without a thought


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			She may not have handled it perfectly, but there are obvious mitigating factors.

Given the circumstances, surely the correct response is sympathy, not irritation?
		
Click to expand...

Why not both.

She's done it in an irritating way (to him and others). So he (slime) has posted accordingly. 

But been as we don't have a random moments of sympathy he couldn't post in there could he. 



Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe she has tried to discuss with the LTA , she expressed her concerns a while back and they dismissed it with “media obligation” tagline and threats of fines and disqualification.

If someone is having anxiety and mental health issues then the governing body should be doing all they can do to protect the players not dismiss issues without a thought
		
Click to expand...

My employer would allow me to go see a shrink if I needed to, but they wouldn't tell me that whilst working I didn't need to carry out my duties so as to make my life easier. 

Media work is part of it. It's a way of generating interest and finance. She likes the money she gets from the sport. It's part of her job. By all means take a break, but trying to stop an integral part of her role isn't imo the right thing to have done. 

She has enough money already that she could simply have withdrawn pre tournament to seek the helps she needs. I'm sure the response would have been better for her then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Why not both.

She's done it in an irritating way (to him and others). So he (slime) has posted accordingly.

But been as we don't have a random moments of sympathy he couldn't post in there could he.



My employer would allow me to go see a shrink if I needed to, but they wouldn't tell me that whilst working I didn't need to carry out my duties so as to make my life easier.

Media work is part of it. It's a way of generating interest and finance. She likes the money she gets from the sport. It's part of her job. By all means take a break, but trying to stop an integral part of her role isn't imo the right thing to have done.

She has enough money already that she could simply have withdrawn pre tournament to seek the helps she needs. I'm sure the response would have been better for her then
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure what money has to do with it - it’s irrelevant to the mental health of someone

Cant just dismiss someone’s mental health in that way 

She is there is play the sport , to play tennis against her opponents, she fulfills after match interview on the court and struggles with it. Her “role” is to play tennis , the people there are to watch her play tennis , the money fans pay are to watch her play tennis. People aren’t paying to watch her getting grilled by journalists.

Ask any sports star and they would quite happily reduce their prize money if it meant the could be left alone by the media


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I’m not sure what money has to do with it - it’s irrelevant to the mental health of someone

Cant just dismiss someone’s mental health in that way

She is there is play the sport , to play tennis against her opponents, she fulfills after match interview on the court and struggles with it. Her “role” is to play tennis , the people there are to watch her play tennis , the money fans pay are to watch her play tennis. People aren’t paying to watch her getting grilled by journalists.

Ask any sports star and they would quite happily reduce their prize money if it meant the could be left alone by the media
		
Click to expand...

No Phil. Her contract includes media work. So she is there to do that as well. So she takes that as her job or she doesn't. 

As to money. Of course it helps. How many other people who have anxiety issues can't simply stop working.

As to me dismissing her mental health. I haven't in the slightest. I have agreed with the pov of view that she went about it the wrong way.
We've clearly got differing opinions. So I'm out now. As I'm as unlikey to change it as you are.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Why not both.

She's done it in an irritating way (to him and others). So he (slime) has posted accordingly.

But been as we don't have a random moments of sympathy he couldn't post in there could he.



My employer would allow me to go see a shrink if I needed to, but they wouldn't tell me that whilst working I didn't need to carry out my duties so as to make my life easier.

Media work is part of it. It's a way of generating interest and finance. She likes the money she gets from the sport. It's part of her job. By all means take a break, but trying to stop an integral part of her role isn't imo the right thing to have done.

She has enough money already that she could simply have withdrawn pre tournament to seek the helps she needs. I'm sure the response would have been better for her then
		
Click to expand...

I think that's all fair and reasonable. It all depends how much (if any) support they offered her at the same time.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe she has tried to discuss with the LTA , she expressed her concerns a while back and they dismissed it with “media obligation” tagline and threats of fines and disqualification.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm aware she only expressed her intentions via a Tweet the day before the tournament, according to the BBC this morning nether party have attempted to talk this through. 
I have a lot of sympathy for her,  it must be really tough getting grilled in those after match interviews,  specially if you're not in the best mental state or just not comfortable speaking in front of a room full of people.
I'm not comfortable with how she pulled out though, I expected her to continue playing but swerve the press conferences and take the heat for that, quitting like she has seems a touch contrived to me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			As far as I'm aware she only expressed her intentions via a Tweet the day before the tournament, according to the BBC this morning nether party have attempted to talk this through.
I have a lot of sympathy for her, * it must be really tough getting grilled in those after match interviews*,  specially if you're not in the best mental state or just not comfortable speaking in front of a room full of people.
I'm not comfortable with how she pulled out though, I expected her to continue playing but swerve the press conferences and take the heat for that, quitting like she has seems a touch contrived to me.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, whilst it is part of the job, there should be some sort of protection in place to save them from some of the more inane questioning that they are subjected to, or the "journalist" that refuse to leave a point alone despite the interviewee having clearly given an answer, albeit not the one the journalist wanted.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Why not both.

She's done it in an irritating way (to him and others). So he (slime) has posted accordingly.

But been as we don't have a random moments of sympathy he couldn't post in there could he.



My employer would allow me to go see a shrink if I needed to, *but they wouldn't tell me that whilst working I didn't need to carry out my duties so as to make my life easier.*

Media work is part of it. It's a way of generating interest and finance. She likes the money she gets from the sport. It's part of her job. By all means take a break, but trying to stop an integral part of her role isn't imo the right thing to have done.

She has enough money already that she could simply have withdrawn pre tournament to seek the helps she needs. I'm sure the response would have been better for her then
		
Click to expand...

The bit in bold:
If it’s a certain aspect of your role that is causing the problem, then any decent employer would remove you from that bit until your issues were sorted, why would they allow you to seek help then risk you and themselves by ignoring the said issue?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			No Phil. Her contract includes media work. So she is there to do that as well. So she takes that as her job or she doesn't. 

As to money. Of course it helps. How many other people who have anxiety issues can't simply stop working.

As to me dismissing her mental health. I haven't in the slightest. I have agreed with the pov of view that she went about it the wrong way.
We've clearly got differing opinions. So I'm out now. As I'm as unlikey to change it as you are.
		
Click to expand...

How much money she has is completely irrelevant.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 1, 2021)

What annoys me is the fact that ‘mental health’ is thrown around too easily nowadays. I agree that it is an issue but people now seem to be using to try and get their own way in every type of situation and it is getting increasingly hard to see who is actually suffering. People always say ‘I’ve got mental health’ - yes, you have. Just as you have physical health, doesn’t mean you have cause for special treatment.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 1, 2021)

Neilds said:



			What annoys me is the fact that ‘mental health’ is thrown around too easily nowadays. I agree that it is an issue but people now seem to be using to try and get their own way in every type of situation and it is getting increasingly hard to see who is actually suffering. People always say ‘I’ve got mental health’ - yes, you have. Just as you have physical health, doesn’t mean you have cause for special treatment.
		
Click to expand...

Can you tell me how you can see who is actually suffering?


----------



## Neilds (Jun 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Can you tell me how you can see who is actually suffering?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately that is the problem


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The bit in bold:
If it’s a certain aspect of your role that is causing the problem, then any decent employer would remove you from that bit until your issues were sorted, why would they allow you to seek help then risk you and themselves by ignoring the said issue?
		
Click to expand...

Really?

If it was deemed an integral part of my job. Whilst I'd want the employer to maybe give me a break, I wouldn't expect them to say I could just stop doing it all together. 

I also, only saw her mention it when she announced her refusal to part take. So like I have said. I sympathise with her struggle, just not how she's decided to trying to get them to change.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2021)

A hip injury that isn't getting any better, looks like I'm going to miss a crunch game tomorrow night 🙈


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Really?

If it was deemed an integral part of my job. Whilst I'd want the employer to maybe give me a break, I wouldn't expect them to say I could just stop doing it all together.

I also, only saw her mention it when she announced her refusal to part take. So like I have said. I sympathise with her struggle, just not how she's decided to trying to get them to change.
		
Click to expand...

What would be the best situation for your employer? Try and help you with the problem or risk you having a breakdown and going on the sick for possibly months?

The reason you could be having issues at work could vary, but I genuinely can’t see a scenario were an employer helps you see someone then tells you to “suck it up” when you return.

As for the Lady in question, her mental health problems have been documented since 2018, she was fined after not doing the media interviews when she won her first round, despite saying she wasn’t doing them.
Yes, she may of gone about it the wrong way, but to fine her and then threaten dq and future bans hasn’t helped them either.

Both parties should of discussed it privately imo.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			What would be the best situation for your employer? Try and help you with the problem or risk you having a breakdown and going on the sick for possibly months?

The reason you could be having issues at work could vary, but I genuinely can’t see a scenario were an employer helps you see someone then tells you to “suck it up” when you return.
		
Click to expand...

If I was trying to stop doing something deemed integral to my job. Then me being there and not performing said task would be detrimental to them anyway. 

Not saying she couldn't skip them for this tournament if she really was struggling at this time. But the tour were never gonna ok it and say you've no longer got to do them. 

She also just refused to do them, going to Twitter to make your point is a basic Karen move.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Unfortunately that is the problem
		
Click to expand...

It’s not their problem.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			If I was trying to stop doing something deemed integral to my job. Then me being there and not performing said task would be detrimental to them anyway.

Not saying she couldn't skip them for this tournament if she really was struggling at this time. But the tour were never gonna ok it and say you've no longer got to do them.

She also just refused to do them, going to Twitter to make your point is a basic Karen move.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe lighten the load for you or swap jobs whilst undergoing treatment, to take the hard nose stance won’t help anyone.

The Tour could of excused her for this tournament and worked with her and the Doctors.

It’s things like this why people suffering won’t speak up, the fear of losing their livelihood or being ridiculed etc, as seen by some of the posts on here, some (not you) can be quick to judge.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 1, 2021)

Maybe now is the time for the LTA to apply some ‘house rules’ on the media. Some journalists behave like rabid dogs, ask questions that are far too personal. Surely any interview should be about the match…?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			If I was trying to stop doing something deemed integral to my job. Then me being there and not performing said task would be detrimental to them anyway.

Not saying she couldn't skip them for this tournament if she really was struggling at this time. But the tour were never gonna ok it and say you've no longer got to do them.

She also just refused to do them, going to Twitter to make your point is a basic Karen move.
		
Click to expand...

Is answering quesitons a second time to the waiting media Wolves really that integral to her playing Tennis ? 

She answers questions after the match on the court but struggles in the media scrum where at times it pretty brutal. 

The French Open won’t be affected dramatically by her not doing match press conferences- or at the very least finding a way for the impact on her to be less stressful.

At the end of the day her job as it’s called is to be a tennis player and to play tennis - if they require media time then there needs to be ways for people like Osaka to partake in ways that won’t affect her so much 

As opposed to just threatening her with bans


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe now is the time for the LTA to apply some ‘house rules’ on the media. Some journalists behave like rabid dogs, ask questions that are far too personao. Surely any interview should be about the match…?
		
Click to expand...

That is a fair point. Not sure why it even has to be individual journalists, an interview with a member of the LTA with journalists submitting points that they may like to be raised via a portal would seem an option. In general, with the technology available,  I am still not sure I see the need to cram dozens of journalists in a room for the obligatory press conference.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 1, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			It’s not their problem.
		
Click to expand...

It is the problem of those people who cry wolf and try to use the MH excuse to get their own way or force their point of view.
This view is not related to tennis , I don’t know enough about that issue but in general life, I feel that MH is used too often as an escuse and detracts from those who are really suffering. They either don’t get believed or don’t want to come forward due to the fear of being ridiculed. Neither situation is good


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is answering quesitons a second time to the waiting media Wolves really that integral to her playing Tennis ?

She answers questions after the match on the court but struggles in the media scrum where at times it pretty brutal.

The French Open won’t be affected dramatically by her not doing match press conferences- or at the very least finding a way for the impact on her to be less stressful.

At the end of the day her job as it’s called is to be a tennis player and to play tennis - if they require media time then there needs to be ways for people like Osaka to partake in ways that won’t affect her so much

As opposed to just threatening her with bans
		
Click to expand...

I guess, and I have no real side in this ,every job has elements that are not strictly integral to the completion of the task in hand but are seen as a normal and necessary part of the job overall. I suspect, if you break it down, very few of us limit our work to the simple bare task in question and have to carry out additional jobs whether it be in the name of marketing, business development, client care etc.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 1, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fairness, whilst it is part of the job, there should be some sort of protection in place to save them from some of the more inane questioning that they are subjected to, or the "journalist" that refuse to leave a point alone despite the interviewee having clearly given an answer, albeit not the one the journalist wanted.
		
Click to expand...

Standard of journalism these days is very poor, for example “Brooks or Bryson, who would you rather go for a pint with?”


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2021)

Neilds said:



			It is the problem of those people who cry wolf and try to use the MH excuse to get their own way or force their point of view.
This view is not related to tennis , I don’t know enough about that issue but in general life, I feel that MH is used too often as an escuse and detracts from those who are really suffering. They either don’t get believed or don’t want to come forward due to the fear of being ridiculed. Neither situation is good
		
Click to expand...

So the issue with MH is your perception of those speaking out? How are the genuine going to come forward if we believe no one?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is answering quesitons a second time to the waiting media Wolves really that integral to her playing Tennis ?

She answers questions after the match on the court but struggles in the media scrum where at times it pretty brutal.

The French Open won’t be affected dramatically by her not doing match press conferences- or at the very least finding a way for the impact on her to be less stressful.

At the end of the day her job as it’s called is to be a tennis player and to play tennis - if they require media time then there needs to be ways for people like Osaka to partake in ways that won’t affect her so much

As opposed to just threatening her with bans
		
Click to expand...

I agree with 90% of what you’re saying apart from her job is to play tennis. That’s a little too simplistic. At her level she’s an entertainer. Not everyone is at the match or watching it on TV. There has to be some media involvement to not only report the match but to also personalise it a little. For example. A few simple quotes, “it was a really tough match. Her backhand was ‘dangerous.’

That’s all that’s needed.

Osaka needs compassion and help but she also has a responsibility to the LTA and the fans. Give her a break, absolutely, but at some point she needs to do interviews.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2021)

Okay, I'll be that person. Start a thread. It's an interesting topic and worthy of one. This one needs to get back to stupidly innocuous things that irritate.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 1, 2021)

Servicing the media is an integral part of a tennis player's commitment when playing tournaments - especially Slams! However, it behoves the WTA (in this case) to ensure that its members are not unduly affected by that commitment! I admire, with regret, Osaka's action to withdraw!

I'm pretty certain that Osaka's action will instigate some sort of change - either a greater delay after a match (which wouldn't help her imo), or the presence of a 'buddy' official who can fend 'spurious/irrelavant/upsetting' questions. I know that there is some sort of 'training' wrt dealing with the media, but it has obviously been deficient in her case!

There is definitely a difference betwen the immediate after-match interview and the later general 'press-conference'!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			I agree with 90% of what you’re saying apart from her job is to play tennis. That’s a little too simplistic. At her level she’s an entertainer. Not everyone is at the match or watching it on TV. There has to be some media involvement to not only report the match but to also personalise it a little. For example. A few simple quotes, “it was a really tough match. Her backhand was ‘dangerous.’

That’s all that’s needed.

Osaka needs compassion and help but she also has a responsibility to the LTA and the fans. Give her a break, absolutely, but at some point she needs to do interviews.
		
Click to expand...

She carries out the aftermatch on pitch interview which is normally with a presenter or former player who will quiz here on the match and how it went etc - 

It’s the aftermatch grilling in the press conference where it’s Journos looking to find the headlines etc - and because the regulations towards them are so lax it can get messy 

Just look at how Kyrigos attends them - he is fine with the on court stuff as well


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 1, 2021)

Neilds said:



			It is the problem of those people who cry wolf and try to use the MH excuse to get their own way or force their point of view.
This view is not related to tennis , I don’t know enough about that issue but in general life, I feel that MH is used too often as an escuse and detracts from those who are really suffering. They either don’t get believed or don’t want to come forward due to the fear of being ridiculed. Neither situation is good
		
Click to expand...

People bottling it up and not admitting to mental health issues is a far bigger problem than people "crying wolf" as you call it. At least it is to me.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			People bottling it up and not admitting to mental health issues is a far bigger problem than people "crying wolf" as you call it. At least it is to me.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, very much a problem amongst my generation. Brought up on being expected to man up and get on with it but I would remember as a child in the 70s that having what was simply described as a breakdown was seen a normal and that was coupled with widespread alcohol abuse being seen as just routine behavior


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 1, 2021)

I know not everyone's personality is geared up to " public" things. 
I get wound up st the thought of public speaking situations. Others just love the "look at me" scenario.
But as to answering questions from journslists I think for years those that have to,  have been advised ,badly, that they must always be polite, and even meek. 
It's an even money bet that she has been advised to not show any anger and always be guarded and polite etc, and that has probably got her wound up.
It's about time someone told some journos to "just shut up and go away if you are going to behave like that". Or words to that effect.
I love it when I see a politician or similar lose their cool abit at some stupid rabid type journo.
Needs to be done more.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 1, 2021)

Read a good article earlier; the players don’t need the press to communicate and advertise, and they certainly don’t need the tiresome press conferences.
They have Twitter, Instagram and Facebook.
They can tell us how it went, what they thought, and get across their point of view much better than by being asked inane, inappropriate questions by idiot journalists.

It’s actually the printed press who are concerned with this week’s happenings, because it shows that they are an irrelevance in this modern electronic world.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			It's about time someone told some journos to "just shut up and go away if you are going to behave like that". Or words to that effect.
I love it when I see a politician or similar lose their cool abit at some stupid rabid type journo.
Needs to be done more.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see it happening, they would run the risk of being made to look like a mad man/woman in the press "breaking news...so and so loses his 💩 in press conference...must be raving starkers".
Would be great though 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 1, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I know not everyone's personality is geared up to " public" things.
I get wound up st the thought of public speaking situations. Others just love the "look at me" scenario.
But as to answering questions from journslists I think for years those that have to,  have been advised ,badly, that they must always be polite, and even meek.
It's an even money bet that she has been advised to not show any anger and always be guarded and polite etc, and that has probably got her wound up.
*It's about time someone told some journos to "just shut up and go away if you are going to behave like that". Or words to that effect.*
I love it when I see a politician or similar lose their cool abit at some stupid rabid type journo.
Needs to be done more.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see Des Kelly get a bit of comeuppance from Kai Havertz on Saturday night then?  

Des dragged him away from the celebrations and suggested that his goal had repaid a large chunk of his transfer fee.  Kai responded that he really couldn't...  ...care less, I think would cover it.

Utterly stupid "journalism".


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 1, 2021)

Cressida Dick - absolute embarrassment as a person - the fact that she's the leading copper makes it 100x worse.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 1, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Cressida Dick - absolute embarrassment as a person - the fact that she's the leading copper makes it 100x worse.
		
Click to expand...

For wanting positive discrimination for ethnic minority recruits?


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2021)

I love watching tennis, but hardly ever watched an interview. Same with golf. They make me cringe and add nothing.

Only interviews I liked were with Julio Geordio on the Fast Show.


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Read a good article earlier; the players don’t need the press to communicate and advertise, and they certainly don’t need the tiresome press conferences.
*They have Twitter, Instagram and Facebook.*
They can tell us how it went, what they thought, and get across their point of view much better than by being asked inane, inappropriate questions by idiot journalists.

It’s actually the printed press who are concerned with this week’s happenings, because it shows that they are an irrelevance in this modern electronic world.
		
Click to expand...

What about the millions worldwide who don't subscribe to any of those?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2021)

Slime said:



			What about the millions worldwide who don't subscribe to any of those?
		
Click to expand...

Well presumably they don't care what that person has to say anyway?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well presumably they don't care what that person has to say anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Plus I'm sure regular news outlets would just repeat what been said on twitter etc? They do anyways !


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

On Osaka...

I have many times had to make presentations to customers or colleagues.  If I had really struggled with standing up in front of a group and the prospect of doing it had caused me great anxiety and I let them know or it was obvious, then I am 100% certain that none of my employers would have forced me to do the presentation.

They would have recognised that as an employer they had a duty of care to me and would have worked with me to sort out if there was some way of doing a presentation that would reduce my anxiety and make it possible for me to do it.  If not they would have got someone to stand in for me, with me involved in some capacity if that was possible.

As long as I was OK at the core function of what I was actually employed to do, I would never be expected to be good at everything the job entailed, my company would have supported me and would certainly not force me to do anything that would cause me physical or mental harm.

If the situation became unsustainable then they’d look to move me to a role that did not require me to do presentations if such a role was available. If not we’d have just worked around the problem.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 2, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			For wanting positive discrimination for ethnic minority recruits?
		
Click to expand...

Discrimination is wrong in every sense.


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well presumably they don't care what that person has to say anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Why?
I don't do social media but like to know what certain sports persons have to say.
Do people like me not count for anything because we don't do social media?
Sorry, Orikoru, but that is just such a ridiculous post .................... but I'm sure it was said in jest, no?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Discrimination is wrong in every sense.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is easy to say when you’re on the side that never faces discrimination but I do understand why positive discrimination annoys people. I grew up in a country where it took positive discrimination to get catholics into the police force and ultimately this was a good thing, in my opinion.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2021)

Slime said:



			Why?
I don't do social media but like to know what certain sports persons have to say.
Do people like me not count for anything because we don't do social media?
Sorry, Orikoru, but that is just such a ridiculous post .................... but I'm sure it was said in jest, no?
		
Click to expand...

As pauljames said above - "journalism" nowadays passes for just reprinting what someone said on their Twitter account anyway so you'll see it one way or another. It still kills the need for press conferences.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 2, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Discrimination is wrong in every sense.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, I want every officer their on merit and purely on their aptitude to do the job. Not on their ethnic background or to meet a quota in some box ticking exercise.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Exactly, I want every officer their on merit and purely on their aptitude to do the job. Not on their ethnic background or to meet a quota in some box ticking exercise.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I think whenever you discriminate against someone based on ethnicity, whichever way round it is, you only increase the divide and potentially create more hatred.


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			As pauljames said above - "journalism" nowadays passes for just reprinting what someone said on their Twitter account anyway so you'll see it one way or another. *It still kills the need for press conferences.*

Click to expand...

No, I don't think it does.
On SM, the person just writes what they want and that makes it a totally one-sided conversation.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2021)

Slime said:



			No, I don't think it does.
On SM, the person just writes what they want and that makes it a totally one-sided conversation.
		
Click to expand...

I prefer that to the sensationalist journalists asking questions designed to wind them up and create a story that isn't really there. The whole ploy of dragging a sportsperson out in from of cameras just minutes after a loss and trying to provoke them into saying something controversial makes me sick to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Exactly, I want every officer their on merit and purely on their aptitude to do the job. Not on their ethnic background or to meet a quota in some box ticking exercise.
		
Click to expand...

If it was a fair system then there wouldn’t be any discrimination, it isn’t and it never has been, however, it has improved.

The box ticking (as you describe it) exercise as you describe it had to be introduced because it excluded people for the reasons you’re against.


----------



## RichA (Jun 2, 2021)

I thought insurance companies had stopped punishing existing customers. 
General Accident renewal came through today for the car. Been with them 5 years as they've always been competitive. £440 this year. 
Took 5 minutes on Compare The Market to get the same cover with John Lewis Finance for £240.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2021)

RichA said:



			I thought insurance companies had stopped punishing existing customers.
General Accident renewal came through today for the car. Been with them 5 years as they've always been competitive. £440 this year.
Took 5 minutes on Compare The Market to get the same cover with John Lewis Finance for £240.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not until January https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-57270415

At least you were able to stuff GA by leaving them. Irritating but with a satisfying ending


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2021)

Slime said:



			Why?
*I don't do social media *but like to know what certain sports persons have to say.
Do people like me not count for anything because we don't do social media?
Sorry, Orikoru, but that is just such a ridiculous post .................... but I'm sure it was said in jest, no?
		
Click to expand...

You are using social media right now 

The players can give virtual press conferences on social media and then the paper and pen Journos can use that to put in the printed press and on their websites 

There is also the aftermatch on court interview that is given by each player 

Golfers are not required to do after round press conferences so I see no need why a tennis player should


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sadly not until January https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-57270415

At least you were able to stuff GA by leaving them. Irritating but with a satisfying ending 

Click to expand...

But as always wont this just increase price for all? Rather than lower price for excisting just level the price for everyone , end of cheap cheap


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			But as always wont this just increase price for all? Rather than lower price for excisting just level the price for everyone , end of cheap cheap
		
Click to expand...

I guess we will see. However, the ones who tend to get hit with the increasing prices are the old who are more trusting, less likely to ring around. They feel intimidated by the process. We now do it for my FiL but without us he would be one of the ones paying over the odds. Surely we need to protect people who are not lazy, just not up to speed with modern techniques used by these companies.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I guess we will see. However, the ones who tend to get hit with the increasing prices are the old who are more trusting, less likely to ring around. They feel intimidated by the process. We now do it for my FiL but without us he would be one of the ones paying over the odds. Surely we need to protect people who are not lazy, just not up to speed with modern techniques used by these companies.
		
Click to expand...

Very true good point. The elderly are basically conned by these companies. It's disgusting


----------



## JamesR (Jun 2, 2021)

Slime said:



			What about the millions worldwide who don't subscribe to any of those?
		
Click to expand...

you don't have to subscribe, you can still read it


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 2, 2021)

Let’s be honest. The journalists will try to twist things and provoke them, but the media teams of sports stars do the exact same thing in only showing them at their finest. 

Simply going to their respective insta, Feb or Twitter account isn’t going to give you a true reflection of them either.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 2, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Let’s be honest. The journalists will try to twist things and provoke them, but the media teams of sports stars do the exact same thing in only showing them at their finest. 

Simply going to their respective insta, Feb or Twitter account isn’t going to give you a true reflection of them either.
		
Click to expand...

It's why I think this brooks Vs Bryson thing is a bit overplayed for social media 

They prob don't like each other but like the other pros tweeting about it .. linked to the idea of the extra money for those who have the biggest social media etc? 

Maybe I'm cynical


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			It's why I think this brooks Vs Bryson thing is a bit overplayed for social media

They prob don't like each other but like the other pros tweeting about it .. linked to the idea of the extra money for those who have the biggest social media etc?

Maybe I'm cynical
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the brooks thing is a bit like boxers for me. 

I think broeks thinks far too much of himself tbh.  Him n DJ were obv realativley close at one point. But as soon as he won a few majors he binned him too.


----------



## RichA (Jun 2, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah the brooks thing is a bit like boxers for me. 

I think broeks thinks far too much of himself tbh.  Him n DJ were obv realativley close at one point. But as soon as he won a few majors he binned him too.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, some of us can be a little niggly when there's a box of balls, a towel or a fiver at stake. These guys have staff to pay and are playing for millions of fivers at a time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2021)

There is going to be a roll out of bodycams for paramedics across England. The irritation is not for that but for the fact that they are needed . The only good news is that hopefully it will lead to more parasites being jailed. What goes through the head of someone who attacks a paramedic?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 2, 2021)

RichA said:



			To be fair, some of us can be a little niggly when there's a box of balls, a towel or a fiver at stake. These guys have staff to pay and are playing for millions of fivers at a time.
		
Click to expand...

For a few of them that maybe failed on their big break that’s true, but the ones at the top. The financial repercussions are the least of their concerns.
the average person playing for a fiver  probably more concerned with their bills than someone who could retire are a year long career.


----------



## RichA (Jun 2, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			For a few of them that maybe failed on their big break that’s true, but the ones at the top. The financial repercussions are the least of their concerns.
the average person playing for a fiver  probably more concerned with their bills than someone who could retire are a year long career.
		
Click to expand...

I get that, to an extent, but I'm suggesting that the stakes are unimaginably higher, be they financial or ego driven.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 2, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



*If it was a fair system *then there wouldn’t be any discrimination, it isn’t and it never has been, however, it has improved.

The box ticking (as you describe it) exercise as you describe it had to be introduced because it excluded people for the reasons you’re against.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think the existing system is unfair? 

Do you think that applicants from ethnic minorities are actually prejudiced against or do you think that a career in the Police has no appeal for some sections of the community because of historical distrust? 

I can see the value of actively trying to recruit from Bame communities especially in areas of high diversity but not at the expense of a more capable applicant who happens to be for their sins White English.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

Tim Martin writes in the Telegraph today wanting easier access for low-skilled EU workers to work in the UK hospitality industry.  The irony.  You couldn’t make it up.

We got a sense of the issue when in Norfolk recently. One of the pubs we tried to book for dinner was closed on Sundays and was - at least temporarily - going to be closing on Mondays as well as, post-lockdown, they have not been able to recruit the staff they need to be open seven days and can‘t have their staff working seven days a week.

Apparently chefs are particularly difficult to recruit but the issue is across the board.  The owner told us that many British workers who were working in the trade have found other jobs that provide similar or better paid work with better work-life balance, and they are not going to go back. And of course many EU workers have gone back to their own home country and are not inclined to return, especially with all the paperwork etc. required of them.

I think that what we are hearing about recruitment in the hospitality industry speak for themselves and I seek no debate...it’s just very irritating.  What a mess.  Tim Martin?  Well...


----------



## GB72 (Jun 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Tim Martin writes in the Telegraph today wanting easier access for low-skilled EU workers to work in the UK hospitality industry.  The irony.  You couldn’t make it up.

We got a sense of the issue when in Norfolk recently. One of the pubs we tried to book for dinner was closed on Sundays and was - at least temporarily - going to be closing on Mondays as well as, post-lockdown, they have not been able to recruit the staff they need to be open seven days and can‘t have their staff working seven days a week.

Apparently chefs are particularly difficult to recruit but the issue is across the board.  The owner told us that many British workers who were working in the trade have found other jobs that provide similar or better paid work with better work-life balance, and they are not going to go back. And of course many EU workers have gone back to their own home country and are not inclined to return, especially with all the paperwork etc. required of them.

I think that what we are hearing about recruitment in the hospitality industry speak for themselves and I seek no debate...it’s just very irritating.  What a mess.  Tim Martin?  Well...
		
Click to expand...

A mess indeed but also much to be said about the comments about going to better paid jobs or jobs with a better work/life balance. Perhaps some in the hospitality industry need to be looking at themselves as well as blaming a lack of people willing to work unsociable hours for low pay.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Why do you think the existing system is unfair?

Do you think that applicants from ethnic minorities are actually prejudiced against or do you think that a career in the Police has no appeal for some sections of the community because of historical distrust?

I can see the value of actively trying to recruit from Bame communities especially in areas of high diversity but not at the expense of a more capable applicant who happens to be for their sins White English.
		
Click to expand...

Are you honestly saying we live in an equal society?

Come on, just look at education to start with and how those born to money have access to certain schools, universities that those from lesser backgrounds don’t.

The difference it can make on a CV etc.

I totally agree it should be best person for any job regardless of colour, religion, race etc, but have an equal society/system takes time and until we all lose our prejudices there will need to be positive discrimination to force the balance.

How many “white English” could be in positions of influence today because they were chosen over a more able qualified ethnic person due to skin colour.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 2, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you honestly saying we live in an equal society?
		
Click to expand...

No but this is a discussion about recruitment to the Metropolitan Police which I think is equal. 



pauldj42 said:



			Come on, just look at education to start with and how those born to money have access to certain schools, universities that those from lesser backgrounds don’t.

The difference it can make on a CV etc.
		
Click to expand...

 again that’s a bigger discussion which the forum is incapable of discussing as proved in the Coronavirus thread.  



pauldj42 said:



			How many “white English” could be in positions of influence today because they were chosen over a more able qualified ethnic person due to skin colour.
		
Click to expand...

Historically, loads. Especially in politics and big organisations but I believe that is changing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			A mess indeed but also much to be said about the comments about going to better paid jobs or jobs with a better work/life balance. Perhaps some in the hospitality industry need to be looking at themselves as well as blaming a lack of people willing to work unsociable hours for low pay.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, too many working on minimum wage on zero hours contracts if the employer can get away with it.  Our EU friends were willing to put up with it...our indigenous workforce seem less inclined to be so used.  And so we have a mess.

[add] Our pub landlord in Norfolk also indicated that furlough didn’t help as many in hospitality realised what life could be like on about the same money but not working stupid or unsocial hours.  He also mentioned how much of the UK hospitality workforce were recently graduated students.  They’d worked the unsocial hours through their further education as those were the only times they could work...and so continuing after graduation was no big deal.  This break from that work has made that particular workforce question going back doing it - and many haven’t.  I believe the workforce shortfall figure in north Norfolk area he mentioned was 40%.

That it is Tim Martin who is pointing out the issue and him making the request for more low-skilled EU workers merited an entry under the ‘Laughter - the best medicine’ topic - though it is too serious to joke about.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed, too many working on minimum wage on zero hours contracts if the employer can get away with it.  Our EU friends were willing to put up with it...our indigenous workforce seem less inclined to be so used.  And so we have a mess.

That Tim Martin is pointing out the issue and request for more low-skilled EU workers merited an entry under the ‘Laughter - the best medicine’ topic.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, you can approach the situation from 2 directions, look for an outside source of labour to accept the current conditions or stump up the cash to entice people back into the hospitality industry, no surprise on the route he took. Other establishments have looked after their staff and, surprise surprise, still have their staff at the end of the pandemic.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

Posts on the ‘what TV series are you watching’ thread that discusses or hints at major plot lines or outcomes.  I’m having to completely avoid the thread as there is posting about the outcome and ending of the excellent _Mare of Easttown.  _We are on Ep3 of 7.  Please desist.🤫


----------



## RichA (Jun 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Posts on the ‘what TV series are you watching’ thread that discusses or hints at major plot lines or outcomes.  I’m having to completely avoid the thread as there is posting about the outcome and ending of the excellent _Mare of Easttown.  _We are on Ep3 of 7.  Please desist.🤫
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one where it all turns out to have been a dream?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Posts on the ‘what TV series are you watching’ thread that discusses or hints at major plot lines or outcomes.  I’m having to completely avoid the thread as there is posting about the outcome and ending of the excellent _Mare of Easttown.  _We are on Ep3 of 7.  Please desist.🤫
		
Click to expand...

I'll tell you what, we'll not discuss any TV shows just in case you haven't seen them 👀🙈🤣


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I think this is easy to say when you’re on the side that never faces discrimination but I do understand why positive discrimination annoys people. I grew up in a country where it took positive discrimination to get catholics into the police force and ultimately this was a good thing, in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want the best Policeman to stop you or the one who’s a bit vague on the law?

It wasn’t just the Police force in NI. As you know, and as I did interviewing over there, it included countless jobs/apprenticeships. But applying your positive discrimination beyond the narrow parameters you’ve experienced isn’t necessarily the right thing to do.

There is a place for positive discrimination, as much as I detest it, but applying it across the board to justify an argument is a little binary.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Posts on the ‘what TV series are you watching’ thread that discusses or hints at major plot lines or outcomes.  I’m having to completely avoid the thread as there is posting about the outcome and ending of the excellent _Mare of Easttown.  _We are on Ep3 of 7.  Please desist.🤫
		
Click to expand...

Did you know Mare is short for Marian! 😈


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			No but this is a discussion about recruitment to the Metropolitan Police which I think is equal.

Unfortunately the Met has been found to be historically racist, yes it will have changed, but the point that it is equal, I’m not sure and I believe the Met Commissioner would be more aware of that than you and me.

again that’s a bigger discussion which the forum is incapable of discussing as proved in the Coronavirus thread.

Like any big employer the Met will be a microcosm of real life, there will be racists, sexists, honest people and bad people, are you incapable of seeing this.


Historically, loads. Especially in politics and big organisations but I believe that is changing.

So you accept it is/has been there, but in your opinion the Met is either a small organisation or is the role model?

Click to expand...

I leave this here:
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/...tephen-lawrence-asian-london-b938309.html?amp


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Do you want the best Policeman to stop you or the one who’s a bit vague on the law?

It wasn’t just the Police force in NI. As you know, and as I did interviewing over there, it included countless jobs/apprenticeships. But applying your positive discrimination beyond the narrow parameters you’ve experienced isn’t necessarily the right thing to do.

There is a place for positive discrimination, as much as I detest it, but applying it across the board to justify an argument is a little binary.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a nuanced thing, for sure.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 2, 2021)

RichA said:



			Is that the one where it all turns out to have been a dream?
		
Click to expand...

No that is the season of Dallas I am watching ruined now.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 2, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Do you want the best Policeman to stop you or the one who’s a bit vague on the law?
		
Click to expand...

Define what 'the best' policeman is? Or the best police woman too if you want. 😉


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Jun 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			No that is the season of Dallas I am watching ruined now.
		
Click to expand...

Wait till you get around to watching Inception then


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Did you know Mare is short for Marian! 😈
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was Marianne?


----------



## JamesR (Jun 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Did you know *Mare* is short for Marian! 😈
		
Click to expand...

So it's not just a reference to how bad a day she's having?


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Posts on the ‘what TV series are you watching’ thread that discusses or hints at major plot lines or outcomes.  I’m having to completely avoid the thread as there is posting about the outcome and ending of the excellent _Mare of Easttown.  _We are on Ep3 of 7.  Please desist.🤫
		
Click to expand...

they all get kidnapped by aliens


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2021)

this month i need to pay out for a new boiler as our one would qualify as an "old fart" plus the caravan needs its annual service.

while chatting to the guy who services our caravan i mentioned an error code that comes up when we try and switch from mains power to the leisure battery during power cuts - the ECU will probably need replacing so that's another few hundred £'s to add to the bill


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 2, 2021)

JamesR said:



			So it's not just a reference to how bad a day she's having?
		
Click to expand...

Took me a while to realise she wasn't the Mayor of Eastown!


----------



## GB72 (Jun 2, 2021)

Ser Shankalot said:



			Wait till you get around to watching Inception then 

Click to expand...

The top is not the sign that he is in a dream, it is the wedding ring


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 2, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			I leave this here:
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/...tephen-lawrence-asian-london-b938309.html?amp

Click to expand...

Come on mate, an opinion piece by a disgruntled ex employee speaking ahead of releasing her memoirs? Hardly cast iron proof is it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Come on mate, an opinion piece by a disgruntled ex employee speaking ahead of releasing her memoirs? Hardly cast iron proof is it?
		
Click to expand...

Who said it was cast iron proof, I honestly don’t believe you’ll believe anything other than the Met is “sorted”

Cressida Dick the Met Police Chief wants the Government to consider a form of positive discrimination in recruiting.

Why has she done this? 

“Britain's most senior police officer made the plea after emphasising that police forces must reflect the community they serve.
The Met is currently made up of 18 per cent black and ethnic minority officers, but is aiming to increase this to 40 per cent - the same proportion of black and ethnic minorities in London.”

You’ve told us the Met Police recruitment is equal, the evidence shows it’s not.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 2, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Took me a while to realise she wasn't the Mayor of Eastown!
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it, but one of my wife's friends was telling her to watch it and she was getting frustrated because she couldn't find it on any streaming service - she was searching for Mayor of East Town as well.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed, too many working on minimum wage on zero hours contracts if the employer can get away with it.  Our EU friends were willing to put up with it...our indigenous workforce seem less inclined to be so used.  And so we have a mess.

[add] Our pub landlord in Norfolk also indicated that furlough didn’t help as many in hospitality realised what life could be like on about the same money but not working stupid or unsocial hours.  He also mentioned how much of the UK hospitality workforce were recently graduated students.  They’d worked the unsocial hours through their further education as those were the only times they could work...and so continuing after graduation was no big deal.  This break from that work has made that particular workforce question going back doing it - and many haven’t.  I believe the workforce shortfall figure in north Norfolk area he mentioned was 40%.

That it is Tim Martin who is pointing out the issue and him making the request for more low-skilled EU workers merited an entry under the ‘Laughter - the best medicine’ topic - though it is too serious to joke about.
		
Click to expand...

Where were you? North Norfolk is my old stomping ground.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I'll tell you what, we'll not discuss any TV shows just in case you haven't seen them 👀🙈🤣
		
Click to expand...

You don’t need to discuss a TV series when recommending it...or telling me it’s rubbish.  Just recognise that some may be watching and will not want to know any outcome or plot line resolutions.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Where were you? North Norfolk is my old stomping ground.
		
Click to expand...

Two nights just outside Aldborough and three nights in Langham. First timers to the area we just loved it. I‘d have loved a knock at Sheringham or Royal Cromer...or both...but my Mrs wasn’t having it 😘


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Two nights just outside Aldborough and three nights in Langham. First timers to the area we just loved it. I‘d have loved a knock at Sheringham or Royal Cromer...or both...but my Mrs wasn’t having it 😘
		
Click to expand...

Very close to my old stomping ground. The red arrow on the image shows where I used to live.




My dad and brother were both members at Cromer for several years so have been lucky enough to play it several times. Still got family in the area as my mum and stepdad live just outside Aylsham.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 2, 2021)

Garmin G10 arrived a day early  but randomly irritated by the box it came in ...


----------



## D-S (Jun 2, 2021)

Friends cancelled a break at St.Mellion as the hotel advised that they didn’t have the staff to man the restaurant- the hotel offered substitution at a sister hotel but that wasn’t convenient.
Seems as if staff shortages are beginning to cost hospitality money not just result in poor service for us customers.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 2, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Define what 'the best' policeman is? Or the best police woman too if you want. 😉
		
Click to expand...

Don’t be silly. You and I both know what the best Police person is. A reductive argument, as you seem to propose a little hair splitting, to be polite.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is going to be a roll out of bodycams for paramedics across England. The irritation is not for that but for the fact that they are needed . The only good news is that hopefully it will lead to more parasites being jailed. What goes through the head of someone who attacks a paramedic?
		
Click to expand...

Ref. Your question.
Nothing associated with a brain


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2021)

Whilst stopped at the lights, windows down as it was hot
Car pulls up in the right hand lane, 1 car further on than me.
And they decide to wash their front screen...only their washers are so badly adjusted that virtually none goes on the screen..
Where did it go?
Suffice to say I had to spend the rest of the afternoon smelling of windscreen washer fluid....
Nice


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Whilst stopped at the lights, windows down as it was hot
Car pulls up in the right hand lane, 1 car further on than me.
And they decide to wash their front screen...only their washers are so badly adjusted that virtually none goes on the screen..
Where did it go?
Suffice to say I had to spend the rest of the afternoon smelling of windscreen washer fluid....
Nice

Click to expand...

Ooo a little chortle did escape, but no wee 😂😎


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ooo a little chortle did escape, but no wee 😂😎
		
Click to expand...

Surprising given one's age....


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2021)

Peeing blood again, so much that it looked like gravy! A proper 'Ah, Bisto' moment.
And so it begins.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 2, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Don’t be silly. You and I both know what the best Police person is. A reductive argument, as you seem to propose a little hair splitting, to be polite.
		
Click to expand...

Not being silly. The best police officer might notnbe the one who knows the law the best. Which is why I asked the question?

My point about the best police woman was because you had written policeman. Unconscious bias maybe?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2021)

Slime said:



			Peeing blood again, so much that it looked like gravy! A proper 'Ah, Bisto' moment.
And so it begins. 

Click to expand...

Prostate problems? Or bladder? Hopefully nothing serious


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 2, 2021)

The four old duffers in front of us today irritated the hell out of me.

Four ball in front of us let us (2 ball) through on the first tee, very nice, thank you. We then catch up the next 4 ball who are just hacking it round really slowly. We don't push them, happy to play our pace as the guys behind are already nearly two holes behind us. The guys behind let another single through who catches up to us playing down 5. We offer to let him join us as the going is slowwwwww. He's happy to, turns out he's a prospective new member, just moved to the area and looking at the local clubs to join. We have a good chat about the club and see him round to 9 where we are finishing. Give him a bit of info for the back nine and bid him bon voyage.

Go pack the bags away and return to the clubhouse for a beer, to find him waiting at the halfway with the 4 ball in front not yet teed off. I go over to see what's what, instead of letting him through whilst they were eating. They told him there's a mandatory 10 minute stop at halfway and had we needs to wait, WTF....

Yes we are supposed to have a mandatory break, but common sense would let him play through whilst they were still faffing around, assuming he didn't need to sit on his own for 10 mins. It was just a  cr@p excuse for them not to let him play through, and maybe just enough of a poor show to put him off wanting to join.


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Prostate problems? Or bladder? *Hopefully nothing serious*

Click to expand...


Thanks Kellfire.
No, it's a sign of impending kidney stones. 
I'm drinking water, like it's going out of fashion, hoping to pass it/them naturally.
My previous one had to be physically removed under general anesthetic.
An 8mm stone trying to pass through a 5mm pipe ........................... and, if it had managed to do that, there was only one way out of the bladder!!!!
I don't EVER want to go through that again.


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			The four old duffers in front of us today irritated the hell out of me.

Four ball in front of us let us (2 ball) through on the first tee, very nice, thank you. We then catch up the next 4 ball who are just hacking it round really slowly. We don't push them, happy to play our pace as the guys behind are already nearly two holes behind us. The guys behind let another single through who catches up to us playing down 5. We offer to let him join us as the going is slowwwwww. He's happy to, turns out he's a prospective new member, just moved to the area and looking at the local clubs to join. We have a good chat about the club and see him round to 9 where we are finishing. Give him a bit of info for the back nine and bid him bon voyage. 

Go pack the bags away and return to the clubhouse for a beer, to find him waiting at the halfway with the 4 ball in front not yet teed off. I go over to see what's what, instead of letting him through whilst they were eating. They told him there's a mandatory 20 minute stop at halfway and had we needs to wait, WTF....

Yes we are supposed to have a mandatory break, but common sense would let him play through whilst they were still faffing around, assuming he didn't need to sit on his own for 10 mins. It was just a  cr@p excuse for them not to let him play through, and maybe just enough of a poor shoe to put him off wanting to join.
		
Click to expand...


Phil playing in front again


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 2, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			The four old duffers in front of us today irritated the hell out of me.

Four ball in front of us let us (2 ball) through on the first tee, very nice, thank you. We then catch up the next 4 ball who are just hacking it round really slowly. We don't push them, happy to play our pace as the guys behind are already nearly two holes behind us. The guys behind let another single through who catches up to us playing down 5. We offer to let him join us as the going is slowwwwww. He's happy to, turns out he's a prospective new member, just moved to the area and looking at the local clubs to join. We have a good chat about the club and see him round to 9 where we are finishing. Give him a bit of info for the back nine and bid him bon voyage. 

Go pack the bags away and return to the clubhouse for a beer, to find him waiting at the halfway with the 4 ball in front not yet teed off. I go over to see what's what, instead of letting him through whilst they were eating. They told him there's a mandatory 20 minute stop at halfway and had we needs to wait, WTF....

Yes we are supposed to have a mandatory break, but common sense would let him play through whilst they were still faffing around, assuming he didn't need to sit on his own for 10 mins. It was just a  cr@p excuse for them not to let him play through, and maybe just enough of a poor shoe to put him off wanting to join.
		
Click to expand...

Mandatory break after 9. What's that about?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Very close to my old stomping ground. The red arrow on the image shows where I used to live.

View attachment 36909


My dad and brother were both members at Cromer for several years so have been lucky enough to play it several times. Still got family in the area as my mum and stepdad live just outside Aylsham.
		
Click to expand...

Well there you go.  We will have walked past your old place as we were in a cottage in Thurgarton (right at the junction) and walked into Aldborough to have a meal at the Black Boys pub.  While we were there the cricket team were having a bit of a practice knock on the green and adjourned to the pub for pints...👍


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2021)

Slime said:



			Thanks Kellfire.
No, it's a sign of impending kidney stones. 
I'm drinking water, like it's going out of fashion, hoping to pass it/them naturally.
My previous one had to be physically removed under general anesthetic.
An 8mm stone trying to pass through a 5mm pipe ........................... and, if it had managed to do that, there was only one way out of the bladder!!!!
I don't EVER want to go through that again.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve read about kidney stones a lot at work and I know it’s something I never want to experience. All the best! I’m going to go hydrate myself now just thinking about it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 2, 2021)

The Eagles concert at Wembley cancelled again & not rescheduled.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 2, 2021)

Slime said:



			Thanks Kellfire.
No, it's a sign of impending kidney stones. 
I'm drinking water, like it's going out of fashion, hoping to pass it/them naturally.
My previous one had to be physically removed under general anesthetic.
An 8mm stone trying to pass through a 5mm pipe ........................... and, if it had managed to do that, there was only one way out of the bladder!!!!
I don't EVER want to go through that again.
		
Click to expand...

Been there, done that and don’t want to do it again
Ended up having the knackered kidney removed 

Fingers and legs crossed for you 👍


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 2, 2021)

richart said:



			Did that once, and after getting all the moss out there was no lawn left. Will not make that mistake again.

Click to expand...

 scarifying is like reading rule 1 and going no further.

Follow with hollow tine then a good top dress with a mix of peat (or good alternative), sand, soil and seed.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 2, 2021)

Slime said:



			Thanks Kellfire.
No, it's a sign of impending kidney stones. 
I'm drinking water, like it's going out of fashion, hoping to pass it/them naturally.
My previous one had to be physically removed under general anesthetic.
An 8mm stone trying to pass through a 5mm pipe ........................... and, if it had managed to do that, there was only one way out of the bladder!!!!
I don't EVER want to go through that again.
		
Click to expand...


 I share your pain (twice). They removed my gall bladder after the last one.


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I share your pain (twice). *They removed my gall bladder after the last one.*

Click to expand...

That's not helping me feel any better.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 2, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Not being silly. The best police officer might notnbe the one who knows the law the best. Which is why I asked the question?

My point about the best police woman was because you had written policeman. Unconscious bias maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Give over. We’re both adults… no bias on my part, unless you’re looking for it. The argument goes way beyond the semantics you seem to enjoy.

Try standing up at a golf club AGM, as I did nearly 40 years ago, and arguing for equal access. Survive that wolf pack and then argue who’s right and who is wrong.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Eagles concert at Wembley cancelled again & not rescheduled. 

Click to expand...

I saw Eagles at Wembley Arena a few years back.
You've had a lucky escape.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 2, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Not being silly. The best police officer might notnbe the one who knows the law the best. Which is why I asked the question?

My point about the best police woman was because you had written policeman. Unconscious bias maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Whilst your point re knowing the law may be correct. Considering the first point that was raised about positive description. I’m confirmed that in my life I’ve never though that I really need a “insert race here” person to make things better for me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2021)

cliveb said:



			I saw Eagles at Wembley Arena a few years back.
You've had a lucky escape.
		
Click to expand...

🙄🙄🙄

In your clueless opinion.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 3, 2021)

Slime said:



			That's not helping me feel any better. 

Click to expand...

The removal of the gall bladder and a change of diet* meant no more stones.

*Mainly avoidance of food high in fat such as pies and pastries.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Eagles concert at Wembley cancelled again & not rescheduled. 

Click to expand...

I heard it was cancelled because Hotel California was fully booked for people self isolating.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2021)

The latest suggestion that Portugal is about to go into the amber list.....


----------



## JamesR (Jun 3, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I heard it was cancelled because Hotel California was fully booked for people self isolating.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it's fully booked.
The business plan of letting people check in but never leave, means it must have been full years ago!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			🙄🙄🙄

In your clueless opinion.
		
Click to expand...

The Eagles have only been good once since Donovan McNabb left


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Eagles concert at Wembley cancelled again & not rescheduled. 

Click to expand...


Do you think this is how @chrisd feels about the eagles and wembley every year?  Sorry Chris


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 3, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Mandatory break after 9. What's that about?
		
Click to expand...

Because of enforced tee times, which are 8 minutes apart, it was deemed a mandatory 10 minute stop at the half way (typo n my first post was 20 now amended) allows for groups to spread out a bit.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 3, 2021)

Kent Variant - Fine
South Africa Variant -Fine
Brazil  Variant - Fine
USA Variant - Fine
Philippine Variant - Fine
India Variant - Racist!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 3, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I’ve read about kidney stones a lot at work and I know it’s something I never want to experience. All the best! I’m going to go hydrate myself now just thinking about it.
		
Click to expand...

Had one about 2 years ago, THE MOST painful experience ever. Hospital, morphine drip the works. Mine was relatively small at 4mm and passed it naturally after drinking a reservoir dry over two days, was fortunate as they were talking operating to remove it, which involves inserting a stent where no stent should ever be inserted, left in for a period of time and then going back to have it removed..... no thanks. Supposed to drink 3 litres of water a day now, no matter how I try, that's a hard task, closer to 2 for me, but that's still 2 more litres a day than I drank before I had the stone.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 3, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Had one about 2 years ago, THE MOST painful experience ever. Hospital, morphine drip the works. Mine was relatively small at 4mm and passed it naturally after drinking a reservoir dry over two days, was fortunate as they were talking operating to remove it, which involves inserting a stent where no stent should ever be inserted, left in for a period of time and then going back to have it removed..... no thanks. Supposed to drink 3 litres of water a day now, no matter how I try, that's a hard task, closer to 2 for me, but that's still 2 more litres a day than I drank before I had the stone.
		
Click to expand...

I know all about those stents, lithotripsy, cystoscopies, nephrostomies and the like from my work and I know that I agree with Joey from Friends when he says nothing is going up the urethra. 😂


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Jun 3, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I know all about those stents, lithotripsy, cystoscopies, nephrostomies and the like from my work and I know that I agree with Joey from Friends when he says nothing is going up the urethra. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Crossing my legs just reading these posts


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 3, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Kent Variant - Fine
South Africa Variant -Fine
Brazil  Variant - Fine
USA Variant - Fine
Philippine Variant - Fine
India Variant - Racist!
		
Click to expand...

I've not seen that anywhere. 

I know the WHO are now giving new variants a designation based on the Greek alphabet to try and move away from the possible stigma of having one named after the originators country.

Our good old Kent is the Alpha, Indian is Delta.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Had one about 2 years ago, THE MOST painful experience ever. Hospital, morphine drip the works. Mine was relatively small at 4mm and passed it naturally after drinking a reservoir dry over two days, was fortunate as they were talking operating to remove it, which involves inserting a stent where no stent should ever be inserted, left in for a period of time and then going back to have it removed..... no thanks. Supposed to drink 3 litres of water a day now, no matter how I try, that's a hard task, closer to 2 for me, but that's still 2 more litres a day than I drank before I had the stone.
		
Click to expand...

Man, I never drink any water at all. God knows how you're meant to get near the recommended levels. Even on a round of golf, or if I've played 90 minutes of football, I still probably have less than 1 litre. The metal flask I use is 750ml so normally I finish that and that's it. On a normal day when not doing anything I probably only drink just under a pint of water. 😬


----------



## Sats (Jun 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Man, I never drink any water at all. God knows how you're meant to get near the recommended levels. Even on a round of golf, or if I've played 90 minutes of football, I still probably have less than 1 litre. The metal flask I use is 750ml so normally I finish that and that's it. On a normal day when not doing anything I probably only drink just under a pint of water. 😬
		
Click to expand...

That's soo bad for you. About 2 1/2 years ago during the summer I came across a collapsed Rob Key at my local train station, had to give him first aid and at first I thought he'd drunk too much alcohol, turns out he had been a lords all day and only drank 1 coffee all day. Then the train staff gave him a bottle of water and before I could say wait and just sip he puked his guts up!

Moral of this story is drink a minimum of 3 litres a day of water. It is so good for you.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2021)

Sats said:



			That's soo bad for you. About 2 1/2 years ago during the summer I came across a collapsed Rob Key at my local train station, had to give him first aid and at first I thought he'd drunk too much alcohol, turns out he had been a lords all day and only drank 1 coffee all day. Then the train staff gave him a bottle of water and before I could say wait and just sip he puked his guts up!

Moral of this story is drink a minimum of 3 litres a day of water. It is so good for you.
		
Click to expand...

As I said though, I struggle with it. I only drink when I'm thirsty and I rarely feel thirsty for some reason. I can go 3 hours without drinking _anything_ let alone pure water.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 3, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Kent Variant - Fine
South Africa Variant -Fine
Brazil  Variant - Fine
USA Variant - Fine
Philippine Variant - Fine
India Variant - Racist!
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget the Scottish variant.


----------



## Sats (Jun 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			As I said though, I struggle with it. I only drink when I'm thirsty and I rarely feel thirsty for some reason. I can go 3 hours without drinking _anything_ let alone pure water.
		
Click to expand...

One way you can do it easier is to drink a glass of water with every meal - to start.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2021)

Sats said:



			One way you can do it easier is to drink a glass of water with every meal - to start.
		
Click to expand...

I use Robinson's juice to make it taste nicer, that accounts for my one pint of water during the day anyway. In the evening I drink Pepsi Max Cherry because I love it so much.  I mean there must be water in it. 👀


----------



## Sats (Jun 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I use Robinson's juice to make it taste nicer, that accounts for my one pint of water during the day anyway. In the evening I drink Pepsi Max Cherry because I love it so much.  I mean there must be water in it. 👀
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			As I said though, I struggle with it.* I only drink when I'm thirsty and I rarely feel thirsty for some reason.* I can go 3 hours without drinking _anything_ let alone pure water.
		
Click to expand...

A problem I have is that I perspire very heavily, therefore constantly dehydrating.
If you don't sweat much you probably don't need to drink as much.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I use Robinson's juice to make it taste nicer, that accounts for my one pint of water during the day anyway. In the evening I drink Pepsi Max Cherry because I love it so much.  I mean there must be water in it. 👀
		
Click to expand...

If you’re drinking the No Added Sugar squashes then it’s basically water anyway. No issue there. Just try to avoid too many caffeinated drinks because long term use of caffeine is bad for your bladder.


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I know all about those stents, lithotripsy, cystoscopies, nephrostomies and the like from my work and I know that I agree with Joey from Friends when he says nothing is going up the urethra. 😂
		
Click to expand...

I've been subject to several flexible cystoscopies, not recommended at all.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			If you’re drinking the No Added Sugar squashes then it’s basically water anyway. No issue there. Just try to avoid too many caffeinated drinks because long term use of caffeine is bad for your bladder.
		
Click to expand...

It's the Robinson's fruit & barley thing where you only put an inch of it in and the rest is water.

One 500ml can of sugar free Monster Ultra a day!   I don't drink coffee or tea though.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			As I said though, I struggle with it. I only drink when I'm thirsty and I rarely feel thirsty for some reason. I can go 3 hours without drinking _anything_ let alone pure water.
		
Click to expand...

I think other drinks that contain water are ok too, I don't drink a lot of plain water either, mostly tea and decaf coffee. The only water is a bottle in my golf bag


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's the Robinson's fruit & barley thing where you only put an inch of it in and the rest is water.

One 500ml can of sugar free Monster Ultra a day!   I don't drink coffee or tea though.
		
Click to expand...

Monster is one of my vices but I try to stick to the sugar free stuff where possible. One every other day but I don’t drink any other caffeinated soft drinks so I give myself a pass. 😀


----------



## RichA (Jun 3, 2021)

Some of my favourite drinks are 60% water. Even more if you wait long enough for the ice to melt.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2021)

The media who seem hell bent on talking us out of the relaxations on 21st June, one suspects so as they can then cry out in disgust that the relaxations did not go ahead as planned.


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			I think other drinks that contain water are ok too, I don't drink a lot of plain water either, *mostly tea and decaf coffee.* The only water is a bottle in my golf bag
		
Click to expand...

I strongly advocate the use of decaf tea, it honestly tastes the same and is not a bladder irritant.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2021)

And when did other members of the press become a reliable source for a headline story. Just read a headline 'No new countries to be added to travel green list' article goes on to say 'according to The Sun' and that the government announcement is later. So, you can put up a definitive headline based on speculation published by another media outlet. 

Sorry, seem to really have it in for the press at the moment.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2021)

GB72 said:



			And when did other members of the press become a reliable source for a headline story. Just read a headline 'No new countries to be added to travel green list' article goes on to say 'according to The Sun' and that the government announcement is later. So, you can put up a definitive headline based on speculation published by another media outlet.

*Sorry, seem to really have it in for the press at the moment*.
		
Click to expand...

Why apologise, it's not like they don't deserve it.


----------



## D-S (Jun 3, 2021)

One of the sad things for me that has come out of the pandemic has been a personal total loss of faith in just about all media outlets. It seems that this has really exposed their true colours.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 3, 2021)

GB72 said:



			And when did other members of the press become a reliable source for a headline story. Just read a headline 'No new countries to be added to travel green list' article goes on to say 'according to The Sun' and that the government announcement is later. So, you can put up a definitive headline based on speculation published by another media outlet.

Sorry, seem to really have it in for the press at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

The press have links to inside number 10 and often stuff is leaked to guage reaction so amendments can be made to seem less unpopular than reports


----------



## IainP (Jun 3, 2021)

GB72 said:



			And when did other members of the press become a reliable source for a headline story. Just read a headline 'No new countries to be added to travel green list' article goes on to say 'according to The Sun' and that the government announcement is later. So, you can put up a definitive headline based on speculation published by another media outlet.

Sorry, seem to really have it in for the press at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

On that theme the other common one is "xyz is expected to be announced later today" or similar.
How about when that actually happens, _then_ report it as news...


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			The press have links to inside number 10 and often stuff is leaked to guage reaction so amendments can be made to seem less unpopular than reports
		
Click to expand...

Agreed and if you can report it as being from an inside source then that is understood but to put up a definitive headline then quote The Sun as your source is a step too far.


----------



## RichA (Jun 3, 2021)

Unfortunately, every time we fall for the clickbait it justifies their publishing it, encourages them and gives them advertising revenue.
It's about making money, rather than public interest.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			The press have links to inside number 10 and often stuff is leaked to guage reaction so amendments can be made to seem less unpopular than reports
		
Click to expand...

Dominic Cummings in his rant last week stated that he would feed Laura Kuenssberg info from No. 10. He was surprisingly open about it. The infamous 'my source told me.....'


----------



## chrisd (Jun 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			Do you think this is how @chrisd feels about the eagles and wembley every year?  Sorry Chris
		
Click to expand...

I've seen my lot at Wembley more times than the other lot have played there!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dominic Cummings in his rant last week stated that he would feed Laura Kuenssberg info from No. 10. He was surprisingly open about it. The infamous 'my source told me.....'
		
Click to expand...

He was pretty much spot on the portrayal by Benedict cumberbatch .. scary


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Man, I never drink any water at all. God knows how you're meant to get near the recommended levels. Even on a round of golf, or if I've played 90 minutes of football, I still probably have less than 1 litre. The metal flask I use is 750ml so normally I finish that and that's it. On a normal day when not doing anything I probably only drink just under a pint of water. 😬
		
Click to expand...

 The recommendation is a actually drinking fluids. So every drink counts. Although I would draw the line at neat spirits.


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 3, 2021)

Reading the comments about drinking water my conscience was pricked. We have a water dispenser in the office that I very rarely touch but today I broke that habit and enjoyed three glasses of the stuff!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Reading the comments about drinking water my conscience was pricked. We have a water dispenser in the office that I very rarely touch but today I broke that habit and enjoyed three glasses of the stuff!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear - Covid hotspot. Nah I'm kidding, after the convo I've also taken on one extra pint of water this afternoon.


----------



## Pants (Jun 3, 2021)

Hmmm   3ltr a day? 

Beer is mainly water, isn't it??


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2021)

Not 1 but 2 properties "closing" viewings a few hours after being listed as they have too much demand

Off to look at mobile homes......................


----------



## chrisd (Jun 3, 2021)

Pharmacists in doctors surgeries


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 3, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Pharmacists in doctors surgeries
		
Click to expand...

I was going to be a pharmacist but I failed the "Aimlessly staring at shelves while ignoring the customer" module....


----------



## Pants (Jun 4, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Pharmacists in doctors surgeries
		
Click to expand...

Hmm.  Not so sure that's a random irritation.  The one at our surgery carrying out the annual medication revue (probably far more qualified for that than the doctor) checked over my regular meds and politely enquired at the end of the consultation if I had any ED problems.  If I had, she would certainly have been what the doctor should have prescribed


----------



## NearHull (Jun 4, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Pharmacists in doctors surgeries
		
Click to expand...

I have a friend who is a retired GP.  His last practice had an embedded pharmacy.  When he ‘sold‘ on his share of the practice, it was the pharmaceutical side that made the money.


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2021)

Pants said:



			Hmm.  *Not so sure that's a random irritation.*  The one at our surgery carrying out the annual medication revue (probably far more qualified for that than the doctor) checked over my regular meds and politely enquired at the end of the consultation if I had any ED problems.  If I had, she would certainly have been what the doctor should have prescribed 

Click to expand...

It is chrisd's random irritation.


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2021)

All the media coverage of TAA's injury.
It's just that, an injury, and for that I genuinely have much sympathy for him.
But he hasn't died!
The media just won't let it go, despite him being a surprise inclusion in the squad.
It's not like we've got no cover for him.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2021)

Arranged for royal mail to pick up a parcel from me 

I'm at work 

Looks like wife's missed the post lady ... I'd get moaned at if I missed one of her parcels but nope it's fine


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Arranged for royal mail to pick up a parcel from me

I'm at work

Looks like wife's missed the post lady ... I'd get moaned at if I missed one of her parcels but nope it's fine
		
Click to expand...

Another praise for the delivery people round my way 

Post lady didn't get an answer but came back half hour later when she finished our road and wife didn't miss this one 

Same with dpd other day she rang me and came back after her round at 4pm when I was home from work


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2021)

I've taken in 4 deliveries from 4 different couriers in the last 10 minutes and not one of the parcels is for me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2021)

Getting car washed inside and out 

On the drive home it starts to rain and then a bird decides to have a 💩 on the windscreen 😂😂


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I've taken in 4 deliveries from 4 different couriers in the last 10 minutes and not one of the parcels is for me

Click to expand...

Check with one of your neighbours.  They probably have that copy of "Horny Donkey Monthly" you ordered.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 4, 2021)

Campervan tourists in the Highlands of Scotland.
Mainly clueless first timers, blocking roads and parking in passing places, no single track road etiquette.
Overnight parking off the road in the beauty spots, making them look like car parks.
Emptying chemical toilets where ever they like, peeing and pooing on beaches.
Lighting fires on the white sands beaches, leaving litter and food waste and generally behaving like morons.

Probably complaining that there are no bingo halls or Weatherspoons nearby.


...................And breathe ...................


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Campervan tourists in the Highlands of Scotland.
Mainly clueless first timers, blocking roads and parking in passing places, no single track road etiquette.
Overnight parking off the road in the beauty spots, making them look like car parks.
Emptying chemical toilets where ever they like, peeing and pooing on beaches.
Lighting fires on the white sands beaches, leaving litter and food waste and generally behaving like morons.

Probably complaining that there are no bingo halls or Weatherspoons nearby.


...................And breathe ...................
		
Click to expand...

I read a post on Facebook this morning - describing what’s going up Arisaig/Morar way. It was shared by a cousin of mine who lives on Little Loch Broom and who is experiencing similar chaos and shockingly disrespectful behaviour to the landscape and the locals by some tourists, campers and others doing The 500.  Scottish government has to get to grips with this.  Reading it was heartbreaking and made me very 😡😡😡😡


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 4, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Campervan tourists in the Highlands of Scotland.
Mainly clueless first timers, blocking roads and parking in passing places, no single track road etiquette.
Overnight parking off the road in the beauty spots, making them look like car parks.
Emptying chemical toilets where ever they like, peeing and pooing on beaches.
Lighting fires on the white sands beaches, leaving litter and food waste and generally behaving like morons.

Probably complaining that there are no bingo halls or Weatherspoons nearby.


...................And breathe ...................
		
Click to expand...

It was happening last summer, Arisaig/Morar was like a shanty town at one stage. Just got more media attention this week through the likes of Hope Blamire.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2021)

Lorries and the M25 plus Dartford tunnel 

My mate left Southampton 9am to meet me for a 12:34 tee time 

He's just got to the tunnel due to a broken down lorry 

Then they closed his tunnel to let through more lorries ..

Really hate that crossing 

Much prefer the bridge 

Well unless it's windy ofc then again the lorries cause chaos


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 4, 2021)

saving_par said:



			It was happening last summer, Arisaig/Morar was like a shanty town at one stage. Just got more media attention this week through the likes of Hope Blamire.
		
Click to expand...

Hope’s done a lot to raise the awareness this week and going by some of her other posts and talking to her, it looks like the Council and Police are taking some action.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 4, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Hope’s done a lot to raise the awareness this week and going by some of her other posts and talking to her, it looks like the Council and Police are taking some action.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they take some action, it's a beautiful area.

Hot a couple of lovely prints of Hope's in our house.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 4, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Hopefully they take some action, it's a beautiful area.

Hot a couple of lovely prints of Hope's in our house.
		
Click to expand...

I have a couple and an original small painting of Harris she did for me, plus, I glued and framed a couple of her jigsaws as well after I’d finished them. Much better than just breaking them up and the box sitting in the cupboard gathering dust.

As an aside, her Dad was an ex-Captain of the R&A.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2021)

Having to cover 2 colleagues at work and finding out the standard of work they let through; do I put the telescope to the other eye or do I do them to the correct standard, creating more work for myself and letting them off the hook... 🤔😡😡


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Having to cover 2 colleagues at work and finding out the standard of work they let through; do I put the telescope to the other eye or do I do them to the correct standard, creating more work for myself and letting them off the hook... 🤔😡😡
		
Click to expand...

Or do the work to your standard but tell them they’ve used their get out of jail card. Tell them that if you’re asked to cover for them again and find the same shoddy work the boss will find out. Less chance of falling out with them, and they owe you…+ you shouldn’t have to go through the same pain again. Bit of a win-win.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Or do the work to your standard but tell them they’ve used their get out of jail card. Tell them that if you’re asked to cover for them again and find the same shoddy work the boss will find out. Less chance of falling out with them, and they owe you…+ you shouldn’t have to go through the same pain again. Bit of a win-win.
		
Click to expand...

They’d actually have to give a damn for that to work Brian, which is half the problem. Their get out of jail free cards ran out some time ago.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			They’d actually have to give a damn for that to work Brian, which is half the problem. Their get out of jail free cards ran out some time ago.
		
Click to expand...

If you’ve tried the gentle word, escalate.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 4, 2021)

The simple refusal by the media to publish the relevant information at the moment. Not picking them but an example is BBC, published the number of new cases of Covid and the number of deaths but no mention of the number of hospitalizations etc. Surely these are now the relevant figures, we know vaccination does not necessarily stop you getting it but it should stop it being as serious so the next steps should be based on how many cases develop into serious cases rather than just a blanket number of cases each day but, you know what, sensible and pertinent information does not worry the living hell out of people like stories about a third wave and us all going back into lockdown.


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2021)

The EGR valve on my car is playing up.
A new one from the dealer is £492!!!
The cheapest after-market one from Euro Car Parts is £395!!!


----------



## RichA (Jun 4, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The simple refusal by the media to publish the relevant information at the moment. Not picking them but an example is BBC, published the number of new cases of Covid and the number of deaths but no mention of the number of hospitalizations etc. Surely these are now the relevant figures, we know vaccination does not necessarily stop you getting it but it should stop it being as serious so the next steps should be based on how many cases develop into serious cases rather than just a blanket number of cases each day but, you know what, sensible and pertinent information does not worry the living hell out of people like stories about a third wave and us all going back into lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/details/healthcare


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			The EGR valve on my car is playing up.
A new one from the dealer is £492!!!
The cheapest after-market one from Euro Car Parts is £395!!!
		
Click to expand...

Is it accessible?


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Is it accessible?
		
Click to expand...

Reasonably.
Are you thinking of going down the cleaning route?


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			The EGR valve on my car is playing up.
A new one from the dealer is £492!!!
The cheapest after-market one from Euro Car Parts is £395!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's possible to get your current one 'serviced', though still a possibility that a new one will be required.
A couple of decent length motorway journeys (not the M25 in rush hour!!) could clean it out a bit - especially if you generally only do short journeys - as they can soot up.
Oh and just to upset you a bit more, the labour involved to replace one on some cars can be considerably more than the cost of the part!


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			It's possible to get your current one 'serviced', though still a possibility that a new one will be required.
A couple of decent length motorway journeys (not the M25 in rush hour!!) could clean it out a bit - especially if you generally only do short journeys - as they can soot up.
Oh and just to upset you a bit more, *the labour involved to replace one on some cars can be considerably more than the cost of the part!*

Click to expand...

Yeah, that's true enough, but £400 + for the valve is just ridiculous.
Many people just blank them off, but that can lead to emissions failures at MOT time.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			Reasonably.
Are you thinking of going down the cleaning route?
		
Click to expand...

Most EGR issues I've come across have been down to choked solenoids. The soot just builds up until it can't open or close properly. 

Carb (or brake) cleaner with a drill mounted wire brush (pipe cleaner type) usually goes a long way to freeing them. 

The valves themselves aren't overly complex in a mechanical snese, if its a control circuit issue then thats another matter but I always recommend the clean it route first.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 4, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			It's possible to get your current one 'serviced', though still a possibility that a new one will be required.
*A couple of decent length motorway journeys* (not the M25 in rush hour!!) could clean it out a bit - especially if you generally only do short journeys - as they can soot up.
Oh and just to upset you a bit more, the labour involved to replace one on some cars can be considerably more than the cost of the part!
		
Click to expand...

An often touted myth. The problem is usually coking of the solenoid. Driving it and adding to that is not going to solve it. If it's a choking problem it needs cleaned using a substance that can loosen the carbon thats built up in either the intake or outlet chamber. 

The only thing that I have ever seen "motorway blasting" solve is a partial exhaust blockage.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			Yeah, that's true enough, but £400 + for the valve is just ridiculous.
Many people just blank them off, but that can lead to emissions failures at MOT time.
		
Click to expand...

Never blank an EGR unless you _really_ know what you are doing. Its not just emissions failures that are affected.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			Yeah, that's true enough, but £400 + for the valve is just ridiculous.
Many people just blank them off, *but that can lead to emissions failures at MOT time*.
		
Click to expand...

And a hefty fine for doing so!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 4, 2021)

Folk who are fortunate enough to live in Cornwall whining about the number of tourists that staycation will bring their way. So sorry if others want to enjoy what you get to enjoy 365 days a year. Without tourism the County doesn't have much else...


----------



## drdel (Jun 4, 2021)

You might have a different take if you lived there. I grew up and had a business not too far from Old skièr's haunting ground in N Devon.

Believe me in the holiday season trying to get around to clients in Devon & Cornwall was a nightmare.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Folk who are fortunate enough to live in Cornwall whining about the number of tourists that staycation will bring their way. So sorry if others want to enjoy what you get to enjoy 365 days a year. Without tourism the County doesn't have much else...
		
Click to expand...

I can understand their irritation to a degree. They get to enjoy it uninterrupted in the winter when no one else is interested in freezing their codds off, but not in the decent weather.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2021)

drdel said:



			You might have a different take if you lived there. I grew up and had a business not too far from Old skièr's *haunting* ground in N Devon.

Believe me in the holiday season trying to get around to clients in Devon & Cornwall was a nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

You've met him then!!


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Most EGR issues I've come across have been down to choked solenoids. The soot just builds up until it can't open or close properly.

*Carb (or brake) cleaner with a drill mounted wire brush (pipe cleaner type) usually goes a long way to freeing them.*

The valves themselves aren't overly complex in a mechanical snese, if its a control circuit issue then thats another matter but I always recommend the clean it route first.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I may well go down that route first.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			Thanks for that, I may well go down that route first.
		
Click to expand...

I would always suggest trying it first. Six or seven quid can of carn cleaner vs a couple of hundred. 

Problem with diagnostic tests is that they aren't specific. Will just be something like P0208 EGR fault with no indication of mechanical or electrical problems.


----------



## drdel (Jun 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			You've met him then!! 

Click to expand...

Only in spirit...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2021)

drdel said:



			Only in spirit...
		
Click to expand...

I've met him in person & it's haunted me ever since...


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I would always suggest trying it first. Six or seven quid can of carn cleaner vs a couple of hundred.

Problem with diagnostic tests is that they aren't specific. Will just be something like P0208 EGR fault with no indication of mechanical or electrical problems.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, if you can get me a new replacement for a couple of hundred I'd bite your bloody hand off!


----------



## fundy (Jun 4, 2021)

Estate agents who put a new property live at 8pm on a friday night!
But moreso me for checking at that time of night then sending a begging message to try and get a viewing tomorrow lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			Estate agents who put a new property live at 8pm on a friday night!
But moreso me for checking at that time of night then sending a begging message to try and get a viewing tomorrow lol
		
Click to expand...

I keep seeing the problems you are having. Why is it so manic?


----------



## fundy (Jun 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I keep seeing the problems you are having. Why is it so manic?
		
Click to expand...

Complete distortion in the supply and demand equation, especially for village locations, within striking distance of London, with decent outside space

No one is choosing to sell, the vast majority of houses coming to market are from death or divorce. Those who have a choice are choosing to wait until Covid is consigned to history or they feel safer in moving. Covid laws have meant that landlords have been unable to evict tenants which has meant there has been no supply of ex let properties being churned too. 

Add in there has been a huge increase in demand from people moving out from the cities, especially London, looking for properties further out with more outside space (large garden is our main must have), a lot who are effectively moving to a cheaper area so have more relative buying power. Stamp duty holiday being extended from March to June has prolonged whats happening. 

Furlough/SEISS has meant a lot of people in the price point we are looking at are actually better off than they were before Covid started fuelling demand and price rises.

Add in a dose of FOMO and people panicking and you get the lovely market were currently in


----------



## stefanovic (Jun 5, 2021)

First the good news: Coventry city of culture events start today.
Now the bad: Why, when it was always free, does the Transport Museum in the centre of town now cost 14 quid???


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			Complete distortion in the supply and demand equation, especially for village locations, within striking distance of London, with decent outside space

No one is choosing to sell, the vast majority of houses coming to market are from death or divorce. Those who have a choice are choosing to wait until Covid is consigned to history or they feel safer in moving. Covid laws have meant that landlords have been unable to evict tenants which has meant there has been no supply of ex let properties being churned too.

Add in there has been a huge increase in demand from people moving out from the cities, especially London, looking for properties further out with more outside space (large garden is our main must have), a lot who are effectively moving to a cheaper area so have more relative buying power. Stamp duty holiday being extended from March to June has prolonged whats happening.

Furlough/SEISS has meant a lot of people in the price point we are looking at are actually better off than they were before Covid started fuelling demand and price rises.

Add in a dose of FOMO and people panicking and you get the lovely market were currently in 

Click to expand...

Has your search been as far from London as Cambs? Saw a For Sale sign in Ellington today. Nice village. Good pub. Couple of miles from Grafham Water. 10 minutes to Huntingdon Station. Literally less than a mile from A14 etc!


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Has your search been as far from London as Cambs? Saw a For Sale sign in Ellington today. Nice village. Good pub. Couple of miles from Grafham Water. 10 minutes to Huntingdon Station. Literally less than a mile from A14 etc!
		
Click to expand...


Were living in Cambs currently and going to view a house in Ellington on Monday lol, not the first time weve viewed there either!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			Were living in Cambs currently and going to view a house in Ellington on Monday lol, not the first time weve viewed there either!
		
Click to expand...

How spooky is that?! We're just a couple of villages along in Spaldwick. Also a lovely village. Easton is nice too (much smaller).


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			How spooky is that?! We're just a couple of villages along in Spaldwick. Also a lovely village. Easton is nice too (much smaller).
		
Click to expand...


Most of the villages round there seem nice, just not been much come up. Weve driven round the area a few times etc going to have another look round monday morning  Apologies in advance for potentially bringing the quality of the area down 

Edit: always assumed you were further West of there, probably because of where you play your golf


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			Were living in Cambs currently and going to view a house in Ellington on Monday lol, not the first time weve viewed there either!
		
Click to expand...

You need to get onto Escape to the Country 😄. See what they can show you. How exciting to see what the Mystery House will be. Ask for Jules, he is the main man 👍


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 5, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Had one about 2 years ago, THE MOST painful experience ever. Hospital, morphine drip the works. Mine was relatively small at 4mm and passed it naturally after drinking a reservoir dry over two days, was fortunate as they were talking operating to remove it, which involves inserting a stent where no stent should ever be inserted, left in for a period of time and then going back to have it removed..... no thanks. Supposed to drink 3 litres of water a day now, no matter how I try, that's a hard task, closer to 2 for me, but that's still 2 more litres a day than I drank before I had the stone.
		
Click to expand...

This was one of the stones I passed a few years ago. The painful bit was as it moved from my kidney to my bladder.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			Most of the villages round there seem nice, just not been much come up. Weve driven round the area a few times etc going to have another look round monday morning  Apologies in advance for potentially bringing the quality of the area down 

Edit: always assumed you were further West of there, probably because of where you play your golf 

Click to expand...

We're golfing or I'd invite you for coffee  Happy to help advise of any locations/villages you see of interest.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 5, 2021)

A family, kids in tow walking along a busy single carriageway with no pavements.


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You need to get onto Escape to the Country 😄. See what they can show you. How exciting to see what the Mystery House will be. Ask for Jules, he is the main man 👍
		
Click to expand...

seriously you dont know how many of that show we have watched lol

ps Ginny Buckley is the Queen


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			We're golfing or I'd invite you for coffee  Happy to help advise of any locations/villages you see of interest.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Amanda 

Fully understand golf > coffee


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			Thanks Amanda 

Fully understand golf > coffee 

Click to expand...

Lots of new houses going up in Brampton and, a bit further North, Alconbury Weald...if new is your thing!

Edit - less village feel though!


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Lots of new houses going up in Brampton and, a bit further North, Alconbury Weald...if new is your thing!
		
Click to expand...


New is definitely not our thing lol. Was finance director for housebuilders for 10 yrs+ and had to oversee the "customer care" dept for a FTSE 250 builder for a couple of years, what I learnt in that role put me off new builds, at least from the volume builders, for life! (Our main criteria is large garden/decent outside space which in itself rules out 99.9% of new builds too)

Alconburys an interesting one, looked at a lovely house in Alconbury Weston a while back, shame it had been 2ft under water at Xmas this year!!!! My friendly solicitor told me to run a mile haha


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 5, 2021)

Not so casual racism.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			New is definitely not our thing lol. Was finance director for housebuilders for 10 yrs+ and had to oversee the "customer care" dept for a FTSE 250 builder for a couple of years, what I learnt in that role put me off new builds, at least from the volume builders, for life! (Our main criteria is large garden/decent outside space which in itself rules out 99.9% of new builds too)

Alconburys an interesting one, looked at a lovely house in Alconbury Weston a while back, shame it had been 2ft under water at Xmas this year!!!! My friendly solicitor told me to run a mile haha
		
Click to expand...

There are properties in Alconbury Weston that don't flood but the ones along by the ford are renowned for it. Mind you Kimbolton High Street was under water this Boxing Day!

All the villages between say Brampton and Sawtry are very nice. Barham, Buckworth, Hamerton, Alconbury (s), Old Weston etc.


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			There are properties in Alconbury Weston that don't flood but the ones along by the ford are renowned for it. Mind you Kimbolton High Street was under water this Boxing Day!

All the villages between say Brampton and Sawtry are very nice. Barham, Buckworth, Hamerton, Alconbury (s), Old Weston etc.
		
Click to expand...


If you know where the bridge in Alconbury Weston over the brook is then its the house right opposite, next to the thatched one that is also for sale. Theyve had to have the whole downstairs redone and have flood defenses on every "entrance". Beautiful house but just not worth the risk at the end of the day

the more they keep building the worse flooding is going to get in places like this where they are in effect the run off for the new concrete jungles

where were renting had big flooding problems this winter too on all accounts, plenty of "planning" for next winter going on already


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			If you know where the bridge in Alconbury Weston over the brook is then its the house right opposite, next to the thatched one that is also for sale. Theyve had to have the whole downstairs redone and have flood defenses on every "entrance". Beautiful house but just not worth the risk at the end of the day

the more they keep building the worse flooding is going to get in places like this where they are in effect the run off for the new concrete jungles
		
Click to expand...

It's such a shame and they'll struggle to sell. Alconbury Weald is huge and looks to be getting huger still as 100's of the properties I had to visit for the Census weren't built yet!


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It's such a shame and they'll struggle to sell. Alconbury Weald is huge and looks to be getting huger still as 100's of the properties I had to visit for the Census weren't built yet!
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you do dont look at the consultation for inclusion in the next "cambridgeshire plan" 

Between that and the proposed East West Rail theres nowhere left to buy haha (we viewed in Hauton today and had to get through the locals ever so friendly protest about the E/W rail  )


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			seriously you dont know how many of that show we have watched lol

ps Ginny Buckley is the Queen 

Click to expand...

I'm late to the party but I now have this on series link 😁. I may be slightly addicted 😳.


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm late to the party but I now have this on series link 😁. I may be slightly addicted 😳.
		
Click to expand...


haha youre 20 series late


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			This was one of the stones I passed a few years ago. *The painful bit was as it moved from my kidney to my bladder*.
		
Click to expand...

The painful bit for me is when the stone completes it's last leg, you know, the bit from the bladder and beyond!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 6, 2021)

Thinking Fundy’s house hunting saga deserves a thread if not a mini series all of its own 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			haha youre 20 series late 

Click to expand...

They are re-showing from 2016 onwards, every day at 3pm 😉. I'm working my way through them, catching up when I get home from work 😳. 

Thought about Shropshire, Herefordshire / Welsh border? Great value and a lot of character there 😄. What do you mean location, location.............


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 6, 2021)

Once in a lifetime chance to film the demolition of Rugeley cooling towers and I get in my car and it hasn’t charged up. Fortunately I’ve left early with enough time to get a rapid charge.
Getting a parking space where I’d like to send my drone up is unlikely though.

One gripe with electric cars.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 6, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Once in a lifetime chance to film the demolition of Rugeley cooling towers and I get in my car and it hasn’t charged up. Fortunately I’ve left early with enough time to get a rapid charge.
Getting a parking space where I’d like to send my drone up is unlikely though.

One gripe with electric cars.
		
Click to expand...

I've not had that yet, do you use scheduling charge with the charger itself or the car?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I've not had that yet, do you use scheduling charge with the charger itself or the car?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve had it once before, it’s scheduled with the podpoint. 
I’ll be on my way soon. Just 20mins later. Thankfully a rapid at Morrison’s near home.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 6, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			I’ve had it once before, it’s scheduled with the podpoint.
I’ll be on my way soon. Just 20mins later. Thankfully a rapid at Morrison’s near home.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes I use the podpoint schedule

Only issue I've had is when I turned off my power to my fuse board and forget I had car plugged in on timer and it took a few kw before the router booted back up and turned off the podpoint until the cheap time lol


----------



## bobmac (Jun 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			seriously you dont know how many of that show we have watched lol

ps Ginny Buckley is the Queen 

Click to expand...

Nah, Catherine Gee (Circa 2002)


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2021)

I know I have no right to expect to always be able to park outside my house but our street is pretty good at not taking other peoples spaces.
The git who has parked outside today doesn't live in our street, he lives in the road opposite.
So he's parked in my street - the irony is that the only place I could park is in his street....


----------



## cliveb (Jun 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I know I have no right to expect to always be able to park outside my house but our street is pretty good at not taking other peoples spaces.
The git who has parked outside today doesn't live in our street, he lives in the road opposite.
So he's parked in my street - the irony is that the only place I could park is in his street....

Click to expand...

Maybe when he wanted to park, there was no space in his street and he ended up doing exactly what you've now done.
It's too easy to assume the worst in people when they may have had no choice.

Example: Many years ago due to some badly positioned cars that were straddling white lines, the only place I could park in a car park was also straddling two bays.
When I returned to it, the other badly positioned cars were gone, and someone had decided to punish my bad parking by keying my door


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Maybe when he wanted to park, there was no space in his street and he ended up doing exactly what you've now done.
It's too easy to assume the worst in people when they may have had no choice.

Example: Many years ago due to some badly positioned cars that were straddling white lines, the only place I could park in a car park was also straddling two bays.
When I returned to it, the other badly positioned cars were gone, and someone had decided to punish my bad parking by keying my door 

Click to expand...

Plausible but the Mrs saw him...5 minutes earlier and I'd have had my spot.
He always seems to park on our street..his is a cul-de-sac and it can be mildly tricky turning round at the end but anyone with half an ounce of driving ability can do it semi-blindfolded..even my learners - 2 of them live down there and I make them turn the car around so they know how to do it..


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2021)

Jordan Henderson.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 6, 2021)

Richard Ayoade.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2021)

People providing the exact reason why fans of some clubs won’t support England - some of the abuse being directed at Henderson is shocking.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 6, 2021)

Ants. Millions of the little buggers everywhere.


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Ants. Millions of the little buggers everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Wait until August when some of the buggers grow wings ............................... now those* I HATE!*


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 6, 2021)

Slime said:



			Wait until August when some of the buggers grow wings ............................... now those* I HATE!*

Click to expand...

I know. We have to keep the windows closed on flying and day. Otherwise we end up with a house full.

We generally have a lot of ants. But this year there is an unreal number of them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 6, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I know. We have to keep the windows closed on flying and day. Otherwise we end up with a house full.

We generally have a lot of ants. But this year there is an unreal number of them.
		
Click to expand...



https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01BNHZOH2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_6D18FE8460C9NX48K0HK
Buy these 

Put them around 

They take the bait back to their nests

Bye bye ants


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01BNHZOH2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_6D18FE8460C9NX48K0HK
Buy these 

Put them around 

They take the bait back to their nests

Bye bye ants
		
Click to expand...

I've had loads of them. We have so many ants round here they hardly make a difference.


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I've had loads of them. We have so many ants round here they hardly make a difference.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried one of these?
I've heard they're pretty good!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2021)

When looking at this forum on mobile and the whole page jumps down a centimetre just as you're about to click on something so you click on the wrong topic. 😠


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 7, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			This was one of the stones I passed a few years ago. The painful bit was as it moved from my kidney to my bladder.
		
Click to expand...

The tube from the kidney to the bladder is not very flexible, and that's where most of the pain occurs. The urethra is much more flexible and can pass the stones easier, but that doesn't really make the experience any more pleasant.......


----------



## bobmac (Jun 7, 2021)

The Orange one and his cronies still haven't been arrested


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 7, 2021)

Holiday makers in Portugal moaning about the government not giving them enough time to get home before they have to isolate saying they followed government advice, no the advice was not to travel. 

I have zero sympathy for any holiday maker that has to isolate or looses money.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 7, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Holiday makers in Portugal moaning about the government not giving them enough time to get home before they have to isolate saying they followed government advice, no the advice was not to travel.

I have zero sympathy for any holiday maker that has to isolate or looses money.
		
Click to expand...

I will second that one, especially the ones booked to head out Wednesday last week. It was well publicised that this was the next decision date and countries could be added or removed from the green list, and Portugal had been looking a bit shaky for most of the previous week,  so why book to go within24 hours of the decision being made. Now the media is full of people with jobs that, by their nature, would garner public support saying how awful it is that they cannot get home early of have to isolate on their return. The position was clear and you took the risk. 

Just waiting for the calls for the Government to compensate people who have to self isolate on their return from holiday.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 7, 2021)

Slime said:



			Have you tried one of these?
I've heard they're pretty good!





Click to expand...

Saute-ed? Or Barbeque-ed?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Plausible but the Mrs saw him...5 minutes earlier and I'd have had my spot.
He always seems to park on our street..his is a cul-de-sac and it can be mildly tricky turning round at the end but anyone with half an ounce of driving ability can do it semi-blindfolded..even my learners - 2 of them live down there and I make them turn the car around so they know how to do it..
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he thinks he is getting his own back by YOU taking your learner drivers down HIS street!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 7, 2021)

the wokefull march to enlightenment. Who will be cancelled next?

https://www.newsweek.com/kill-mocki...Burbank will no,raised by parents over racism.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 7, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			The tube from the kidney to the bladder is not very flexible, and that's where most of the pain occurs. The urethra is much more flexible and can pass the stones easier, but that doesn't really make the experience any more pleasant....... 

Click to expand...

The one in the picture was one of a few that I had at the same time. Some came out into the daylight, but that one stopped halfway down my "pipe" when I ran out of water. Came out later when I had rehydrated myself. That was the one and only time I have had them. No idea why, but it was just before my DLBCL diagnosis 4 years ago so could have been something to do with that.  Thankfully our great NHS made that go away 😁😁😁


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			The tube from the kidney to the bladder is not very flexible, and that's where most of the pain occurs. *The urethra is much more flexible and can pass the stones easier*, but that doesn't really make the experience any more pleasant....... 

Click to expand...

Hey, when it's threatened with having a camera inserted, it becomes incredibly non-compliant!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 8, 2021)

Slime said:



			Hey, when it's threatened with having a camera inserted, it becomes incredibly non-compliant! 

Click to expand...

I might look into it, then.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 8, 2021)

Litterbugs.


----------



## RichA (Jun 8, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Litterbugs.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. But I'm also irritated by the lack of bins around shops that sell food and items intended for instant use that involve packaging. They should be required to provide recycling and waste bins.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 8, 2021)

People being given the chance to vent in national media about how wrong it is that they have had to return from Portugal but not one question about whether they should have been more aware of the situation or whether it was simply rash to be travelling at all and how there has always been a risk of change requiring quarantine on return. Let me guess, the policy would have been perfectly acceptable if you had been given 2 weeks before the change in status to allow you to complete your holiday. Basically only one side of the debate being put across.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Litterbugs.
		
Click to expand...

Who else had the urge to sing a Wham song when they read this? 😅


----------



## GB72 (Jun 8, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Who else had the urge to sing a Wham song when they read this? 😅
		
Click to expand...

Me now, thanks for that


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 8, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Who else had the urge to sing a Wham song when they read this? 😅
		
Click to expand...

Pick it up, before you go go...?


----------



## fundy (Jun 8, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thinking Fundy’s house hunting saga deserves a thread if not a mini series all of its own 😂
		
Click to expand...


And in todays episode, the home owner turns down the asking price offer because its all happening a bit fast and theyre a bit overwhelmed and are reconsidering their options

Meanwhile fundy can be found smashing his head against a brick wall, again...............


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			And in todays episode, the home owner turns down the asking price offer because its all happening a bit fast and theyre a bit overwhelmed and are reconsidering their options

Meanwhile fundy can be found smashing his head against a brick wall, again...............
		
Click to expand...

You do realise this is a saga we are all invested in now


----------



## Dando (Jun 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You do realise this is a saga we are all invested in now 

Click to expand...

Is there the option to catch up on a Sunday?


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			And in todays episode, the home owner turns down the asking price offer because its all happening a bit fast and theyre a bit overwhelmed and are reconsidering their options

Meanwhile fundy can be found smashing his head against a brick wall, again...............
		
Click to expand...

aka they have realised they can get more than they originally thought.

10% over the asking price appears to be the going rate round mine.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			And in todays episode, the home owner turns down the asking price offer because its all happening a bit fast and theyre a bit overwhelmed and are reconsidering their options

Meanwhile fundy can be found smashing his head against a brick wall, again...............
		
Click to expand...

Solicitors "house buying should be easy, we'll do absolutely everything we can to make sure it isn't."

Our mortgage offer expired on May 30th, managed to get an extension of 15 days, our vendors found a rental to move to, so we have all agreed June 14th, which is the last day of the mortgage extension...looking to exchange tomorrow, bottom of the chain's solicitors have raised an enquiry, after doing bugger all for months.

Touch and go now, it's either Monday or they can all wait for us to get a new mortgage offer which will mean we all miss the stamp holiday reduction.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 8, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			the wokefull march to enlightenment. Who will be cancelled next?

https://www.newsweek.com/kill-mockingbird-other-books-banned-california-schools-over-racism-concerns-1547241#:~:text=Newsweek-,'To Kill a Mockingbird,' Other Books Banned From,California Schools Over Racism Concerns&text=Schools in Burbank will no,raised by parents over racism.
		
Click to expand...


A couple of points.
This is very old news and I don't see why anyone would have a problem with said book not being required reading anymore.
You need to stop looking for stuff to get angry about and play some golf!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 8, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			A couple of points.
This is very old news and I don't see why anyone would have a problem with said book not being required reading anymore.
You need to stop looking for stuff to get angry about and play some golf!!
		
Click to expand...

i did notice it was not new. But, nevertheless, it was new to me and, as per the thread title, these cancel-culture moments are an irritation to me - you may hva your own irritations but this is one of mine


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 8, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			A couple of points.
This is very old news and I don't see why anyone would have a problem with said book not being required reading anymore.
You need to stop looking for stuff to get angry about and play some golf!!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/royal-f...atest-victim-cancel-culture-portrait-removed/

and here is today's annoyance as the march of the righteous sanctomists continues - I think this one is hot off the press and not last year's news! Let's see what tomorrow brings


----------



## RichA (Jun 8, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



https://www.telegraph.co.uk/royal-f...atest-victim-cancel-culture-portrait-removed/

and here is today's annoyance as the march of the righteous sanctomists continues - I think this one is hot off the press and not last year's news! Let's see what tomorrow brings
		
Click to expand...

Their college, they get to choose and they had a vote.
They haven't forced you to take your portrait of the Queen down though, have they?
I do agree with you about To Kill A Mockingbird, though. Anyone who thinks it should be banned for being racist clearly hasn't read it and understood it.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 8, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



https://www.telegraph.co.uk/royal-f...atest-victim-cancel-culture-portrait-removed/

and here is today's annoyance as the march of the righteous sanctomists continues - I think this one is hot off the press and not last year's news! Let's see what tomorrow brings
		
Click to expand...

It's just classic torygraph clickbait,  the sort of stuff it knows it readers will lap up and make angry posts on the Internet about. The reality is It's just students being students.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 8, 2021)

My latest random irritation is people posting links to potentially interesting articles on websites that expect you to register in order to read them.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 8, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			It's just classic torygraph clickbait,  the sort of stuff it knows it readers will lap up and make angry posts on the Internet about. The reality is It's just students being students.
		
Click to expand...

The fact of taking the picture down and the stated reasons for it are all I needed to know. Funny how the lefties have to reference the source all the time in the belief that it is both "a nasty rag" and a prejudiced article. The annoyance to me were the facts. They are students but the wave of woke hypocrisy that has raged through academia in recent years is shocking. So much so that it has needed government intervention to try and counter the cancel culture in higher education for anyone not worshipping at the woke altar and ensure that free speech has a chance


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 8, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			The fact of taking the picture down and the stated reasons for it are all I needed to know. Funny how the lefties have to reference the source all the time in the belief that it is both "a nasty rag" and a prejudiced article. The annoyance to me were the facts. They are students but the wave of woke hypocrisy that has raged through academia in recent years is shocking. So much so that it has needed government intervention to try and counter the cancel culture in higher education for anyone not worshipping at the woke altar and ensure that free speech has a chance
		
Click to expand...

Ok so here’s something else to get really irritated about...or not as the case may be.  I’m not sure whether it’s sport or politics or both.  But hey...it certainly irritates me...and so must be ok to post about it under things that irritate if it’s ok to go on about woke lefties and political correctness 🤔

https://www.lbc.co.uk/news/tory-mp-england-football-players-taking-the-knee-nazi-salute/

I will add that what irritates is the absurdity of the comparison - whoever might make it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ok so here’s something else to get really irritated about...or not as the case may be.  I’m not sure whether it’s sport or politics or both.  But hey...it certainly irritates me...and so must be ok to post about it under things that irritate if it’s ok to go on about woke lefties and political correctness 🤔

https://www.lbc.co.uk/news/tory-mp-england-football-players-taking-the-knee-nazi-salute/

I will add that what irritates is the absurdity of the comparison - whoever might make it.
		
Click to expand...

pretty sure this is nothing that can be debated on heare


SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ok so here’s something else to get really irritated about...or not as the case may be.  I’m not sure whether it’s sport or politics or both.  But hey...it certainly irritates me...and so must be ok to post about it under things that irritate if it’s ok to go on about woke lefties and political correctness 🤔

https://www.lbc.co.uk/news/tory-mp-england-football-players-taking-the-knee-nazi-salute/

I will add that what irritates is the absurdity of the comparison - whoever might make it.
		
Click to expand...

pretty sure this is nothing that can be debated on here and not sure what it has to do with "my irritaion" of students cancelling a picture of the queen claiming it represented an unwelcoming symbol of "recent colonial history”. Feel free to have your own iritation or have a view on my irritation if you feel that it is justified and you feel the rationale of said students is good thing. But keep your own "separate" irration threads unlinked to my one rather than use as a snide dig at anything critcal of woke


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ok so here’s something else to get really irritated about...or not as the case may be.  I’m not sure whether it’s sport or politics or both.  But hey...it certainly irritates me...and so must be ok to post about it under things that irritate if it’s ok to go on about woke lefties and political correctness 🤔

https://www.lbc.co.uk/news/tory-mp-england-football-players-taking-the-knee-nazi-salute/

I will add that what irritates is *the absurdity of the comparison* - whoever might make it.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like some posters on the Coronavirus thread comparing Covid passports with Jews having to wear Yellow stars? It is irritating but is honestly not worth the effort.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 9, 2021)

People who think being woke (aka more aware of political and social issues and inequalities) is a bad thing.


----------



## RichA (Jun 9, 2021)

Second near miss in 2 days, cycling to the station, either of which would probably have been life threatening. For the first time I'm thinking of retiring the road bike and stomaching the 2 mile walk for the sake of not ending up on some idiot's  windscreen.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 9, 2021)

RichA said:



			Their college, they get to choose and they had a vote.
They haven't forced you to take your portrait of the Queen down though, have they?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. It's a picture in their common room. Total non-story, yet it's front page news for the Mail and the Express.

and to think some say it's the woke lefties who are permanently offended


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Exactly. It's a picture in their common room. Total non-story, yet it's front page news for the Mail and the Express.

and to think some say it's the woke lefties who are permanently offended 

Click to expand...

must be a non story as it was not reported in the Guradian. I agree the students can choose how to decorate their room. The "irritation" was their pitiful excuse for the removing the picture.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 9, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			must be a non story as it was not reported in the Guradian. I agree the students can choose how to decorate their room. The "irritation" was their pitiful excuse for the removing the picture.
		
Click to expand...

maybe it was last week's revelation that there was a policy of not employing non-whites at Buckingham Palace in the 60s and 70s that pushed them over the edge?


----------



## RichA (Jun 9, 2021)

It's slightly strange that portraits of the head of state are still a thing.
In the old spy and war films that I grew up watching, imagery of portraits of the generalissimo was always used to signify a tin pot dictatorship. Not intending to fan any flames - just saying it's interesting that we still have them in places.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Exactly. It's a picture in their common room. Total non-story, yet it's front page news for the Mail and the Express.

and to think some say it's the woke lefties who are permanently offended 

Click to expand...

#snowflakes


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 9, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			must be a non story as it was not reported in the Guradian.
		
Click to expand...

no sign of the story on the front pages of the Guardian, Mirror or the i. I guess it's right what they say about how it pays to know your audience.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			maybe it was last week's revelation that there was a policy of not employing non-whites at Buckingham Palace in the 60s and 70s that pushed them over the edge?
		
Click to expand...

not what it said was the reason. As mentioned, the reason was the Queen's link to a colonial past and yet another example of entitled, opinionated woke youth marching forward to try and cancel anything in history they do not like.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			Meanwhile fundy can be found smashing his head against a brick wall, again...............
		
Click to expand...

Somebody else's brick wall?


----------



## Piece (Jun 9, 2021)

Temporary traffic lights. Three separate lots in a quarter mile.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 9, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			not what it said was the reason. As mentioned, the reason was the Queen's link to a colonial past and yet another example of entitled, opinionated woke youth marching forward to try and cancel anything in history they do not like.
		
Click to expand...

Still, one thing in its favour - no need to do history at school any more😁


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 9, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			not what it said was the reason. As mentioned, the reason was the Queen's link to a colonial past and yet another example of entitled, opinionated woke youth marching forward to try and cancel anything in history they do not like.
		
Click to expand...

It was a joke. 

I'd love to see some stats on how often you use "woke" and "cancel"  in your posts. The % must be thru the roof


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 9, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			not what it said was the reason. As mentioned, the reason was the Queen's link to a colonial past and yet another example of entitled, opinionated woke youth marching forward to try and cancel anything in history they do not like.
		
Click to expand...

Your head’s going to explode when you find out she’s basically German...


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 9, 2021)

H


rudebhoy said:



			It was a joke.

I'd love to see some stats on how often you use "woke" and "cancel"  in your posts. The % must be thru the roof 

Click to expand...

He loves woke so much he’s named after it!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2021)

Newspapers headlining with inconsequential non-stories when the country is faced with really difficult short and long term challenges. Can‘t but help think that the headlines are intended to draw the attention of their readers from the difficulties associated with sorting the important stuff. 🤔


----------



## Neilds (Jun 9, 2021)

‘Celebs’ having a baby and then thinking they are an expert and writing a self help book about it. Latest one is Emma Bunton who I have already heard on the One Show and Zoe Ball this morning spouting the same rubbish each time. And also gushing about how supportive her husband was- that’s what is supposed to happen!!!


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 9, 2021)

It irritates me that this non-story got any publicity at all. Just ignore them.


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2021)

Andrew Lloyd Webber.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 9, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			People who think being woke (aka more aware of political and social issues and inequalities) is a bad thing.
		
Click to expand...

That's your definition of it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That's your definition of it.
		
Click to expand...

No, it is actually _the_ definition.

*woke*

/wəʊk/
_verb_
past of wake1.
_adjective_
INFORMAL•US
adjective: *woke*; comparative adjective: *woker*; superlative adjective: *wokest*
alert to injustice in society, especially racism.
"we need to stay angry, and *stay woke*"


----------



## RichA (Jun 9, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That's your definition of it.
		
Click to expand...

It's pretty much the dictionary definition of it. Unless you're trying to cancel the dictionary.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 9, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Your head’s going to explode when you find out she’s basically German...
		
Click to expand...

no. Really! Thank god you told me. Next you will tell me that Britain is a mix of peoples from all over Europe! But now i am in the light, what is the significance of this - are you going down the xenophobia route?


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			No, it is actually _the_ definition.

*woke*

/wəʊk/
_verb_
past of wake1.
_adjective_
INFORMAL•US
adjective: *woke*; comparative adjective: *woker*; superlative adjective: *wokest*
alert to injustice in society, especially racism.
"we need to stay angry, and *stay woke*"
		
Click to expand...

that's a clamping


----------



## RichA (Jun 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			that's a clamping 

Click to expand...

Didn't know what that meant so looked on Urban Dictionary. I think there may be another meaning. 🤭


----------



## sunshine (Jun 9, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That's your definition of it.
		
Click to expand...

 ffs


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 9, 2021)

Colin Kane, the ambulance chasing chancers that took his case but mostly Judge Andrea Pitt; we have taken leave of any common sense we once had.


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2021)

2 properties came to market yesterday we liked. Booked viewings on both for tomorrow (earliest they could offer)

Both have phoned this morning and cancelled having already sold the properties


----------



## Rooter (Jun 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			2 properties came to market yesterday we liked. Booked viewings on both for tomorrow (earliest they could offer)

Both have phoned this morning and cancelled having already sold the properties
		
Click to expand...

Wow, if it wasn't for bad luck, you wouldn't have any! Fingers crossed for you dude!!


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Wow, if it wasn't for bad luck, you wouldn't have any! Fingers crossed for you dude!!
		
Click to expand...



Someone somewhere is trying to tell me something, im clearly not listening though lol

Off to buy a tent.......


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Jun 9, 2021)

Adults aggressively using foul language in the public presence of nearby young children.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 9, 2021)

Ser Shankalot said:



			Adults aggressively using foul language in the public presence of nearby young children.
		
Click to expand...

It's when the kids reply in kind that gets me!!??!!


----------



## BrianM (Jun 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			2 properties came to market yesterday we liked. Booked viewings on both for tomorrow (earliest they could offer)

Both have phoned this morning and cancelled having already sold the properties
		
Click to expand...

The market must be as buoyant down south as up here, I just sold my holiday house and had 9 official offers from solicitors Within 2 weeks.
Tough gig at the moment, but what’s for you won’t go past you, got to try and keep positive 👍🏻


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 9, 2021)

RichA said:



			Second near miss in 2 days, cycling to the station, either of which would probably have been life threatening. For the first time I'm thinking of retiring the road bike and stomaching the 2 mile walk for the sake of not ending up on some idiot's  windscreen.
		
Click to expand...

I made that decision a few years ago after a BMW coming along the A6 totally missed seeing me on a roundabout and I had to turn to the middle and go round myself to avoid being knocked over. A few weeks earlier I had another similar near miss. 

Too many people driving with too many distractions!  I used to cycle to the golf club on a regular basis before then.

I am thinking of getting our bikes sorted out and just taking them to safe places to ride as I am missing cycling.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 9, 2021)

No water supply in the whole street. Water company saying it will be fixed in 3 hours time.


----------



## RichA (Jun 9, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			I made that decision a few years ago after a BMW coming along the A6 totally missed seeing me on a roundabout and I had to turn to the middle and go round myself to avoid being knocked over. A few weeks earlier I had another similar near miss.

Too many people driving with too many distractions!  I used to cycle to the golf club on a regular basis before then.

I am thinking of getting our bikes sorted out and just taking them to safe places to ride as I am missing cycling.
		
Click to expand...

Over the course of the day I've decided I'm enjoying life too much to let some moron destroy it. I know I can't control the future but I can reduce the chances of 3rd time unlucky by removing myself from the equation. Bikes will be for strictly non-commuting use from now on.


----------



## Dando (Jun 9, 2021)

Mrs d decided to cut the rose bush “back a bit”
I think she’s cut every flower bud off of it and left the bits on the lawn for me to pick up


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 9, 2021)

Dando said:



			Mrs d decided to cut the rose bush “back a bit”
I think she’s cut every flower bud off of it and left the bits on the lawn for me to pick up
		
Click to expand...

That kind of thing used to be an irritation for me about 35 years ago. Now I just accept it like the weather.


----------



## Dando (Jun 9, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			That kind of thing used to be an irritation for me about 35 years ago. Now I just accept it like the weather.
		
Click to expand...

normally it wouldn’t bother me but the rose is called heaven scent and I bought it after my nan died


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 9, 2021)

Dando said:



			normally it wouldn’t bother me but the rose is called heaven scent and I bought it after my nan died
		
Click to expand...

Oh, more of a tragedy than an irritation, then. My sympathies. Let's hope it grows back strongly. Most roses can do this.


----------



## Dando (Jun 9, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Oh, more of a tragedy than an irritation, then. My sympathies. Let's hope it grows back strongly. Most roses can do this.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily It grows back quickly


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 9, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			No water supply in the whole street. Water company saying it will be fixed in 3 hours time.
		
Click to expand...

Water is back on after hour and a half.


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2021)

old "friends" back under new names


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 9, 2021)

Inconsiderate persons phone going off at my wife's nans funeral

It had gone off before and he answered it saying he was at a funeral 

TURN IT ON SILENT


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Inconsiderate persons phone going off at my wife's nans funeral

It had gone off before and he answered it saying he was at a funeral 

TURN IT ON SILENT
		
Click to expand...

No. Don't take it in at all. Leave it in the car.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 9, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			No. Don't take it in at all. Leave it in the car.
		
Click to expand...

Another simple option


----------



## Jordanti9 (Jun 9, 2021)

Irritation today? Slow playyyy. Been at the course as 1 ball for an hour 45. I have done 5 holes. Asked to play through on every hole been told no.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 9, 2021)

Jordanti9 said:



			Irritation today? Slow playyyy. Been at the course as 1 ball for an hour 45. I have done 5 holes. Asked to play through on every hole been told no.
		
Click to expand...

Walk through, miss a hole then have a word in the pro shop.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 10, 2021)

Professor Andrews, who teaches our kids and is paid from our taxes, goes straight to the top of today's list. Another example of the sorry state of higher education, which is the breeding ground for cancel culture


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Professor Andrews, who teaches our kids and is paid from our taxes, goes straight to the top of today's list. Another example of the sorry state of higher education, which is the breeding ground for cancel culture







Click to expand...

Notice how he stays calm and states nothing but facts as the presenters get worked up in the face of it all.

Brilliant. 

It’s so good to see people finally speaking out against the stain on our country that our colonial past is and the royal family continue to be. I really hope I see the United Kingdom become a republic in my days but I don’t think I will.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Notice how he stays calm and states nothing but facts as the presenters get worked up in the face of it all.

Brilliant.

It’s so good to see people finally speaking out against the stain on our country that our colonial past is and the royal family continue to be. I really hope I see the United Kingdom become a republic in my days but I don’t think I will.
		
Click to expand...

Show me one country that hasn't got a stain on its past.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Show me one country that hasn't got a stain on its past.
		
Click to expand...

We’d be much better dealing with the stains on our present than worrying about the past. 

I wonder how many of the students at that college benefit from grants or bursaries based on the largesse of those who benefitted directly from colonialism?  Want to make a real statement? Go and do your degree at your local university or the Open University, walk away from the proceeds of colonialism.  No, won’t do that, will you, doesn’t have the same kudos as an Oxford degree. 🙄


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Show me one country that hasn't got a stain on its past.
		
Click to expand...

How is that relevant to what we do in our country? Whataboutery really is the last resort on a failed argument.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Show me one country that hasn't got a stain on its past.
		
Click to expand...

Most do. Doesn't mean we have to celebrate it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 10, 2021)

Idiots who think the correct response to an unanswered phone call is to immediately redial the number; no, the correct response is to listen to the answerphone message that tells you I'm on leave this week, and follow the options that it gives you.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Idiots who think the correct response to an unanswered phone call is to immediately redial the number; no, the correct response is to listen to the answerphone message that tells you I'm on leave this week, and follow the options that it gives you.
		
Click to expand...

Add to that, people who send you an email then immediately phone you to tell you they've sent you an email.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Add to that, people who send you an email then immediately phone you to tell you they've sent you an email.
		
Click to expand...

I get this sometimes at work but thankfully it’s usually just someone making sure there’s a paper trail to our agreements made over the phone.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 10, 2021)

On a similar note, when you leave a long, detailed voicemail with all of the information that the person has asked for and they simply don't listen to it and call you back saying they saw a missed call and then expect you to explain it all to them again.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			How is that relevant to what we do in our country? Whataboutery really is the last resort on a failed argument.
		
Click to expand...

Your response shows that you haven't got an answer. All countries are the same.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Your response shows that you haven't got an answer. *All countries are the same.*

Click to expand...

Really? think you will find it is only a small minority of countries who have invaded other countries (often halfway round the world) in order to build an empire and profit from their colonies' natural resources.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Your response shows that you haven't got an answer. All countries are the same.
		
Click to expand...

All countries being the same doesn’t matter. Thats my answer. It’s irrelevant.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Really? think you will find it is only a small minority of countries who have invaded other countries (often halfway round the world) in order to build an empire and profit from their colonies' natural resources.
		
Click to expand...

Next he’ll tell us how black people sold their own people into slavery so really it’s just fine.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 10, 2021)

The predicability of this thread 😳


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			All countries being the same doesn’t matter. Thats my answer. It’s irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, you really are naive.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Wow, you really are naive.
		
Click to expand...

Explain why it makes me naive to question our nation’s history just because other countries have shameful things in their past, please?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Wow, you really are naive.
		
Click to expand...

Or just trying to provoke a response!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Or just trying to provoke a response!
		
Click to expand...

 I’m trying to provoke an answer to my question, yes. Spot on. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I’m trying to provoke an answer to my question, yes. Spot on. Thanks, Chris.
		
Click to expand...

If that's how you read my post then you are clearly not as clever as you try to portray


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I’m trying to provoke an answer to my question, yes. Spot on. Thanks, Chris.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, I'm waiting for you to give me a valid response to the question I asked you.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Likewise, I'm waiting for you to give me a valid response to the question I asked you.
		
Click to expand...

I did. Multiple times. But genuinely, word it in a way that actually makes it relevant and I’ll answer it a different way if I can.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Notice how he stays calm and states nothing but facts as the presenters get worked up in the face of it all.

Brilliant.

It’s so good to see people finally speaking out against the stain on our country that our colonial past is and the royal family continue to be. I really hope I see the United Kingdom become a republic in my days but I don’t think I will.
		
Click to expand...


facts . Thankfully your "facts" are seen as correct only by a tiny minority, as noted by the other commentators whose views represent the large sane majority of our tolerant mult-cultural country


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 10, 2021)

It's probably been mentioned before but when someone asks a question on an 'all staff'' email and only expects the person responsible to reply, every one and their dog replies to all even when a  Director asks them not to.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			facts . Thankfully your "facts" are seen as correct only by a tiny minority, as noted by the other commentators whose views represent the large sane majority of our tolerant mult-cultural country
		
Click to expand...

Do you really believe the 99.9% comment as made by the presenters?

If so, then I’d suggest you’re the naive one in this discussion. 

As for it being a majority, which I’m sure it is given the leanings of this country, the majority isn’t always correct as has been shown many times in history. I can accept being in the minority but with a decent moral compass and empathy for other people.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Do you really believe the 99.9% comment as made by the presenters?

If so, then I’d suggest you’re the naive one in this discussion.

As for it being a majority, which I’m sure it is given the leanings of this country, the majority isn’t always correct as has been shown many times in history. I can accept being in the minority but with a decent moral compass and empathy for other people.
		
Click to expand...

i didn't say 99% similarly it is very clear that the the people who agree with Andrews are a very small minority - let me sum up what he said:

The queen does not just represent modern colonialism, she is the number 1 symbol of white supremecy in the entire world
The Head of the Commonwealth which is actually the Empire
Even in that picture she is wearing jewels stolen from the black and brown world
A black woman joined the family and it was so bad she had to leave in a couple of years
Countries like Jamaica are only part of the Commonwealth as their economies are heavily dependant on colonial ideas and practises
Magdalen college is an assult of portraits of dead white men - that place is so violent for black men, the queen's picture is the first they should take down
This is only news because the right-wing press made a deal of it
Refer to what Calvin Robinson said for what i think.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			i didn't say 99% similarly it is very clear that the the people who agree with Andrews are a very small minority - let me sum up what he said:

The queen does not just represent modern colonialism, she is the number 1 symbol of white supremecy in the entire world
The Head of the Commonwealth which is actually the Empire
Even in that picture she is wearing jewels stolen from the black and brown world
A black woman joined the family and it was so bad she had to leave in a couple of years
Countries like Jamaica are only part of the Commonwealth as their economies are heavily dependant on colonial ideas and practises
Magdalen college is an assult of portraits of dead white men - that place is so violent for black men, the queen's picture is the first they should take down
This is only news because the right-wing press made a deal of it
Refer to what Calvin Robinson said for what i think.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for summing up the facts for everyone who hasn’t seen the video.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Do you really believe the 99.9% comment as made by the presenters?

If so, then I’d suggest you’re the naive one in this discussion.

As for it being a majority, which I’m sure it is given the leanings of this country, the majority isn’t always correct as has been shown many times in history. I can accept being in the minority but with a decent moral compass and empathy for other people.
		
Click to expand...

Let's face it, the snowflakes will eventually change history by rewriting the books, the downside being that future generations will not learn from mistakes that were made. In my view "a decent moral compass" and "empathy for other people" is something shared by most of the forum members, but, the ability to change history is not a gift any of us possess and rewriting it does not change it!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 10, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Let's face it, the snowflakes will eventually change history by rewriting the books, the downside being that future generations will not learn from mistakes that were made. In my view "a decent moral compass" and "empathy for other people" is something shared by most of the forum members, but, the ability to change history is not a gift any of us possess and rewriting it does not change it!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting use of the snowflake insult. Look at the ones who are melting here?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Let's face it, the snowflakes will eventually change history by rewriting the books, the downside being that future generations will not learn from mistakes that were made. In my view "a decent moral compass" and "empathy for other people" is something shared by most of the forum members, but, the ability to change history is not a gift any of us possess and rewriting it does not change it!
		
Click to expand...

It’s funny how you use the term snowflake to describe people who you think are over sensitive about issues such as racism but presumably don’t see the irony that you’re annoyed by people wanting to address racism and our colonial past. Just think about who is really getting annoyed by the trivial thing.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s funny how you use the term snowflake to describe people who you think are over sensitive about issues such as racism but presumably don’t see the irony that you’re annoyed by people wanting to address racism and our colonial past. Just think about who is really getting annoyed by the trivial thing.
		
Click to expand...

My use of "snowflake" is to highlight the people who try and alter the past. I'd  rather that they concentrate wholly on doing that for the future!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 10, 2021)

chrisd said:



			My use is "snowflake" is to highlight the people who try and alter the past. I'd  rather that they concentrate wholly on doing that for the future!
		
Click to expand...

haven't seen anyone try to alter the past. Saying that there are some things in the past which, with hindsight, should not be celebrated or venerated, is not altering the past.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s funny how you use the term snowflake to describe people who you think are over sensitive about issues such as racism but presumably don’t see the irony that you’re annoyed by people wanting to address racism and our colonial past. Just think about who is really getting annoyed by the trivial thing.
		
Click to expand...

so in this context what was the racism related to the Queen? When has the Queen been racist? 

And what exactly is supposed to be done about our (and many other countries) colonial past? We ended the empire 50+ years ago, we were the first country to end slavery nearly 200 years ago. We are not a colonial power any more? What is this addressing that you feel needs to happen now? Nobody in this clip stuck up for the practises that were employed when the empire was built  with the deplorable treatments of many people for sure - but this was in a different age and it was the way the world was. Nobody is condoning these practises and they should be studied and critiqued - that is what is good about history, you study, learn and adapt, unless you are a totalitarian state where you re-write history and force a narrow view on the people


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

chrisd said:



			My use of "snowflake" is to highlight the people who try and alter the past. I'd  rather that they concentrate wholly on doing that for the future!
		
Click to expand...

I think you’ll find it’s the existing history books that rewrote history and left off or softened  the heinous things we did in forming the empire.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			so in this context what was the racism related to the Queen? When has the Queen been racist?

And what exactly is supposed to be done about our (and many other countries) colonial past? We ended the empire 50+ years ago, we were the first country to end slavery nearly 200 years ago. We are not a colonial power any more? What is this addressing that you feel needs to happen now? Nobody in this clip stuck up for the practises that were employed when the empire was built  with the deplorable treatments of many people for sure - but this was in a different age and it was the way the world was. Nobody is condoning these practises and they should be studied and critiqued - that is what is good about history, you study, learn and adapt, unless you are a totalitarian state where you re-write history and force a narrow view on the people
		
Click to expand...

So you think we’re accurately teaching our children to true aims and methods of our ancestors? 

I don’t believe the Queen is racist but her husband certainly felt it appropriate to make racist comments from his platform. The treatment of Meghan Markle is certainly not flattering and very suspicious but the cause isn’t obviously racist to me. But she is certainly a figurehead of what we achieved by our disgusting colonisation of the world. That’s not really up for debate. I don’t expect her to apologise for that, she was born into it, but it should be acknowledged. And obviously I ultimately feel the royals should be removed and we should become a republic.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 10, 2021)

3 pages of pointless bickering between those on the left and those on the right…nice

Random irritations isn’t the right place to have this mass debate.

New thread if you want to continue
But please keep it non political 👍


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

H


PhilTheFragger said:



			3 pages of pointless bickering between those on the left and those on the right…nice

Random irritations isn’t the right place to have this mass debate.

New thread if you want to continue
But please keep it non political 👍
		
Click to expand...

Happy to leave this dead horse flogged this much for today. 😀


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 10, 2021)

Ser Shankalot said:



			Adults aggressively using foul language in the public presence of nearby young children.
		
Click to expand...




toyboy54 said:



			It's when the kids reply in kind that gets me!!??!!
		
Click to expand...

(Wel)Come to Glasgow!


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 10, 2021)

GB72 said:



			On a similar note, when you leave a long, detailed voicemail with all of the information that the person has asked for and they simply don't listen to it and call you back saying they saw a missed call and then expect you to explain it all to them again.
		
Click to expand...

That's my missus that is.  I've given up leaving her voicemails as she never listens to them.  
She's also one of those that if she calls and doesn't answer then she'll call again, then call me on my work phone, then call me on the house phone.  Damned irritating when I'm on a Teams video conference.


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 10, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			That's my missus that is.  I've given up leaving her voicemails as she never listens to them. 
She's also one of those that if she calls and doesn't answer then she'll call again, then call me on my work phone, then call me on the house phone.  Damned irritating when I'm on a Teams video conference.
		
Click to expand...

And all she wants is for you to pick up some milk!


----------



## Beedee (Jun 10, 2021)

Hayfever.  It's hit me like a ton of bricks today.  I'll nip out to the chemist later, but until then my eyes feel like I've stuck my face in a sandpit


----------



## Rooter (Jun 10, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			That's my missus that is.  I've given up leaving her voicemails as she never listens to them. 
She's also one of those that if she calls and doesn't answer then she'll call again, then call me on my work phone, then call me on the house phone.  Damned irritating when I'm on a Teams video conference.
		
Click to expand...

Haha is she related to my dad? He even phones me to tell me he has sent me an email!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 10, 2021)

1. The constant bickering- went away for 3 days playing golf , come back and it’s the same rubbish that was being bickered about before - politics and which side you lean on being at the heart of it. It’s ruining the forum 

2. Another long standing member leaving , someone who has been to many meets and hosted many forum members over the years. 

Forum membership evolves but there is normally a core at the heart and in this case it should be golf 

But it’s not and seems to have escalated over the past couple of weeks - must be a nightmare for the mods at the moment.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 10, 2021)

Crazyface!


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Folk who are fortunate enough to live in Cornwall whining about the number of tourists that staycation will bring their way. So sorry if others want to enjoy what you get to enjoy 365 days a year. Without tourism the County doesn't have much else...
		
Click to expand...

 What the rain every other day and the gale force winds.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 10, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Crazyface!
		
Click to expand...

Crazyface is awesome. He's everything that tashyboy wishes he could be.🤣😂


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm late to the party but I now have this on series link 😁. I may be slightly addicted 😳.
		
Click to expand...

 I used to watch it regularly.  I often smiled when I listened to some peoples expectations of 'Living in the Country' I bet a fair few moved back to towns after some while of living in the country.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			1. The constant bickering- went away for 3 days playing golf , come back and it’s the same rubbish that was being bickered about before - politics and which side you lean on being at the heart of it. It’s ruining the forum

2. Another long standing member leaving , someone who has been to many meets and hosted many forum members over the years.

Forum membership evolves but there is normally a core at the heart and in this case it should be golf

But it’s not and seems to have escalated over the past couple of weeks - must be a nightmare for the mods at the moment.
		
Click to expand...


at the risk of sounding like a kid saying "he started it", a lot of this sort of stuff is caused by the same poster posting the same "woke / cancel culture" rubbish day after day and people reacting to it. maybe it needs tackling at the source?


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 10, 2021)

Spending half an hour this morning finding finding my eclipse viewing sun glasses ( kept from 1999) only to get occasional glimpses through the clouds of one of the least impressive eclipses I have seen in my lifetime.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I used to watch it regularly.  I often smiled when I listened to some peoples expectations of 'Living in the Country' I bet a fair few moved back to towns after some while of living in the country.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you are right. A lot seem to want to move from London or surounds and go straight to utter isolation on a moor somewhere. Quite a culture shock awaits. It would be interesting to know how many loved their new lives and how many find it too big a step.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 10, 2021)

Scottish small town solicitors typo's.
How many are acceptable..
Now a four month delay in process.
They blame skeleton staff, I blame badly trained staff.
Does no one check anything these days.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 10, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I used to watch it regularly.  I often smiled when I listened to some peoples expectations of 'Living in the Country' I bet a fair few moved back to towns after some while of living in the country.
		
Click to expand...

In rural Scotland those folk are known as the two winter brigade.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 10, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scottish small town solicitors typo's.
How many are acceptable..
Now a four month delay in process.
They blame skeleton staff, I blame badly trained staff.
Does no one check anything these days.
		
Click to expand...

*solicitors’
*typos
*acceptable?
*days?


----------



## fundy (Jun 10, 2021)

Today we made an offer on the "wildcard". Currently owned by an old couple, they want to "honour" every viewing that is booked. Theyll respond to our offer on Wednesday lol. Not holding our breath.......


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 10, 2021)

GB72 said:



			On a similar note, when you leave a long, detailed voicemail with all of the information that the person has asked for and they simply don't listen to it and call you back saying they saw a missed call and then expect you to explain it all to them again.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair if I see a miss call I call back, sometimes the voicemail comes through after


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			at the risk of sounding like a kid saying "he started it", a lot of this sort of stuff is caused by the same poster posting the same "woke / cancel culture" rubbish day after day and people reacting to it. maybe it needs tackling at the source?
		
Click to expand...

I had to shrug and shake my head today when I learnt a bit more of the removal of the photo of the queen from the Oxford Uni college common room. The vote taken by a group of young people most will never meet; about a photo hung less than ten yrs ago on the wall of a common room none of us will ever go into; in one college out of 39 Oxford Uni colleges, of the multitude of universities in the UK.

But what made me laugh was that removal was on the basis of the views of ten students, those ten being in the majority of what would therefore be at most 19 students voting.  And so our PM, some MPs, right wing commentators, and newspapers were getting their audiences all angry and het up about the end of civilisation in the UK as we know it, on the basis of the views of ten students.

Whatever next...maybe they will be making a huge fuss over the views of eleven young male sportsmen and their boss...more end of the world stuff.  Ah - hold on... Jeez.

Meanwhile in the real world...where there are very difficult and significant issues facing the UK for the future, the rest of us have to keep our thoughts to ourselves.

Anyway..my shanked 2nd shot to the 12th this evening...really irritating.  As was the lost ball on the 2nd after I hold out from a greenside bunker for an eagle on our par 5 1st hole.  Now that’s very random and very irritating.😊


----------



## IanM (Jun 10, 2021)

FedEx.    Total farce, incompetent berks.


----------



## richart (Jun 10, 2021)

fundy said:



			Today we made an offer on the "wildcard". Currently owned by an old couple, they want to "honour" every viewing that is booked. Theyll respond to our offer on Wednesday lol. Not holding our breath.......
		
Click to expand...

Barn conversion, or an old church ?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Notice how he stays calm and states nothing but facts as the presenters get worked up in the face of it all.

Brilliant.

It’s so good to see people finally speaking out against the stain on our country that our colonial past is and the royal family continue to be. I really hope I see the United Kingdom become a republic in my days but I don’t think I will.
		
Click to expand...

At the risk of being the target for the growing number of attack dogs that seem to be populating the forum lately…

”States nothing but facts…”

The Queen isn’t (titular) head of state for all Commonwealth countries, it’s about half of them. There are also about 15 republics in the Commonwealth, and a further (smaller) number of countries that have their own monarchies.

A number of countries have left the Commonwealth, some of which have since returned. And there’s some ‘new’ countries that have joined the Commonwealth.

“The white supremacist…”

Seems a bit at odds with her actions against apartheid that led to South Africa withdrawing from the Commonwealth. She went ‘well off piste’ and caused a whole heap of trouble with the then U.K. Primeminister over the U.K. government’s kid gloves approach to South Africa’s regime.

Some people need to read up on the history of the Commonwealth, including the strong relationships between individual countries.

”Nothing but facts…” Yeah, right…


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 10, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			At the risk of being the target for the growing number of attack dogs that seem to be populating the forum lately…

”States nothing but facts…”

The Queen isn’t (titular) head of state for all Commonwealth countries, it’s about half of them. There are also about 15 republics in the Commonwealth, and a further (smaller) number of countries that have their own monarchies.

A number of countries have left the Commonwealth, some of which have since returned. And there’s some ‘new’ countries that have joined the Commonwealth.

“The white supremacist…”

Seems a bit at odds with her actions against apartheid that led to South Africa withdrawing from the Commonwealth. She went ‘well off piste’ and caused a whole heap of trouble with the then U.K. Primeminister over the U.K. government’s kid gloves approach to South Africa’s regime.

Some people need to read up on the history of the Commonwealth, including the strong relationships between individual countries.

”Nothing but facts…” Yeah, right…
		
Click to expand...

His whole demeanour throughout that interview lacked any gravitas for me; he was like a naughty schoolboy on the wind up rather than someone presenting a serious argument.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			Today we made an offer on the "wildcard". Currently owned by an old couple, they want to "honour" every viewing that is booked. Theyll respond to our offer on Wednesday lol. Not holding our breath.......
		
Click to expand...

There's no pleasing you, is there; first you moan that you don't get a chance to view houses and then when somebody plays fair and lets everyone view you moan...  

Hope it all works out for you mate.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2021)

Man, this thread has become a hard read.


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			There's no pleasing you, is there; first you moan that you don't get a chance to view houses and then when somebody plays fair and lets everyone view you moan...  

Hope it all works out for you mate. 

Click to expand...


haha, fair went out the window a long long time ago on this


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2021)

richart said:



			Barn conversion, or an old church ?

Click to expand...


haha, wish it was. more out of area and not actually what we asked for 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## sunshine (Jun 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			His whole demeanour throughout that interview lacked any gravitas for me; he was like a naughty schoolboy on the wind up rather than someone presenting a serious argument.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he came across really well. I didn't agree with a lot of what he said, but he represented one side of a balanced argument in a very calm, clear and concise way.

To be fair I thought the male presenter (Richard Maddley?) asked good questions but the woman (don't know her) was a complete idiot with her made-up statistics.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			2. Another long standing member leaving , someone who has been to many meets and hosted many forum members over the years
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame. What happened?

What do you think is going on to cause this disruption?


----------



## Piece (Jun 11, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I thought he came across really well. I didn't agree with a lot of what he said, but he represented one side of a balanced argument in a very calm, clear and concise way.

To be fair I thought the male presenter (Richard Maddley?) asked good questions but the woman (don't know her) was a complete idiot with her made-up statistics.
		
Click to expand...

This Professor has been on GMB for years. Although I don't agree with a lot of what he says, he does present his arguments rationally and certainly knows his stuff.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2021)

sunshine said:



			That's a shame. What happened?

What do you think is going on to cause this disruption?
		
Click to expand...

drive4show has become 'deleted member'. I dunno if that means he deleted his own account or what. Reading back here it seemed pretty innocuous to go to that length, but who knows, maybe some further stuff was deleted before I got here.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			drive4show has become 'deleted member'. I dunno if that means he deleted his own account or what. Reading back here it seemed pretty innocuous to go to that length, but who knows, maybe some further stuff was deleted before I got here.
		
Click to expand...

Think that's were you delete your own account .. blackballed is when your kicked off


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			drive4show has become 'deleted member'. I dunno if that means he deleted his own account or what. Reading back here it seemed pretty innocuous to go to that length, but who knows, maybe some further stuff was deleted before I got here.
		
Click to expand...

No there wasn't anything deleted just a non story getting blown out of proportion. 
To my mind the forum has losts  it's way in recent times. Rather than dealing with the trouble makers, because that would mean some hard choices about some "core members" it's simply gone the other way and become ever more prescriptive.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 11, 2021)

sunshine said:



			That's a shame. What happened?

What do you think is going on to cause this disruption?
		
Click to expand...

He got fed up with the daily sniping and reacting it seems - there seems to be a small bunch looking to react to certain posts and then some playing on that so it’s just ends in tit for tat nonsense - there also seems to be a few who have “returned” 

Forums evolve in terms of who posts and through lockdown this forum gave people someone to chat too and at times it got a bit tetchy but you could excuse that with people not playing golf 

But now we should all be out enjoying the sun etc but the undercurrent of bad feeling seems to be getting worse , it feels like what the forum was like during all the Brexit and Politic threads when this place was very toxic

The forum is here for all of us and we need to treat it well and at times self mod ourselves and yes myself included because I have been guilty enough times of reacting etc 

Hopefully the ones who are causing the people to leave will get bored and leave and people can return because the place is a lot poorer loosing some very long standing members


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He got fed up with the daily sniping and reacting it seems - there seems to be a small bunch looking to react to certain posts and then some playing on that so it’s just ends in tit for tat nonsense - there also seems to be a few who have “returned”

Forums evolve in terms of who posts and through lockdown this forum gave people someone to chat too and at times it got a bit tetchy but you could excuse that with people not playing golf

*But now we should all be out enjoying the sun etc but the undercurrent of bad feeling seems to be getting worse , it feels like what the forum was like during all the Brexit and Politic threads when this place was very toxic*

The forum is here for all of us and we need to treat it well and at times self mod ourselves and yes myself included because I have been guilty enough times of reacting etc

Hopefully the ones who are causing the people to leave will get bored and leave and people can return because the place is a lot poorer loosing some very long standing members
		
Click to expand...

I think it's just a microcosm of society and Britain as a whole though - ever since Brexit started the right-leaning people felt more justified and got louder, the left-leaning people got louder in order to counteract that. I don't think we're much different to any other community in that respect. 

Of course it's the individual's decision if they want to take themselves out of the forum. I personally never would, with the amount of time I spend on here, it'd be cutting my nose off to spite my face.


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2021)

Makitas customer service  Repair the fault it came in for but send it back out with a different fault lol


----------



## Dando (Jun 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think it's just a microcosm of society and Britain as a whole though - ever since Brexit started the right-leaning people felt more justified and got louder, the left-leaning people got louder in order to counteract that. I don't think we're much different to any other community in that respect.

Of course it's the individual's decision if they want to take themselves out of the forum. I personally never would, with the amount of time I spend on here, it'd be cutting my nose off to spite my face. 

Click to expand...

if i stopped visiting the forum i'd have to do some work!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			if i stopped visiting the forum i'd have to do some work!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, sod that for a lark.


----------



## Piece (Jun 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			drive4show has become 'deleted member'. I dunno if that means he deleted his own account or what. Reading back here it seemed pretty innocuous to go to that length, but who knows, maybe some further stuff was deleted before I got here.
		
Click to expand...

Shame if Gordon has gone. He only posted the other day though.

It's a fact of life that things evolve though. Stalwarts come and go, that's the nature of things. Some on here do get hysterical and can't have a reasoned debate without going into overdrive to try establish that their opinion is a fact. I only dip in and out as there are far more important things to warrant my time and energy.


----------



## Piece (Jun 11, 2021)

Following my post above.... ....SkyGo and/or iPad update. Since my iPad has done an overnight update, I can't get SkyGo to work. Can't watch the cricket.


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2021)

Piece said:



			Following my post above.... ....SkyGo and/or iPad update. Since my iPad has done an overnight update, I can't get SkyGo to work. Can't watch the cricket. 

Click to expand...

have you tried loading skygo in a browser rather than the app? worked last time i had this issue!


----------



## Piece (Jun 11, 2021)

Piece said:



			Following my post above.... ....SkyGo and/or iPad update. Since my iPad has done an overnight update, I can't get SkyGo to work. Can't watch the cricket. 

Click to expand...

Fixed. The app "AdClear" for VPN connections is out of date with the ioS update. Removed App and SkyGo works!


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm not one to be easily irritated but that what to watch ad is getting on my tits. It seems to be able jump into where I'm about to tap.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2021)

National savings and investments 

Every month put a bit away for the girls future 

Because it's a kids account for the premium bonds they won't go paperless 

So every month 3 letters arrive saying you have invested this

Thanks . Waste of paper


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			if i stopped visiting the forum i'd have to do some work!
		
Click to expand...

This is me too


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2021)

Ebay since they got rid of Paypal - have they whacked up their charges?? I sold something for £15 + 2 postage. I got £14.52 in my account. That's it. They charged 17%?? What the hell?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ebay since they got rid of Paypal - have they whacked up their charges?? I sold something for £15 + 2 postage. I got £14.52 in my account. That's it. They charged 17%?? What the hell?
		
Click to expand...

That almost sounds right 

It was always 10% final value fee which is what £1.70 

Plus 2.9% PayPal fee at the end after the 10% is off 

That should be £14.85 

So they added 30p

Now they charge 12.8% plus 30p per order I think I read 

New system. eBay will charge a final value fee of 12.8%, including delivery, plus 30p per order, while PayPal will be cut out of the equation. This means you'll be fractionally better off.
So take your £10 sale, plus £3 delivery, and eBay will take £1.96, leaving you with £11.04.
Alternatively, sell something for £100, plus £2.50 delivery, and eBay will take £13.42, leaving you with £89.08.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ebay since they got rid of Paypal - have they whacked up their charges?? I sold something for £15 + 2 postage. I got £14.52 in my account. That's it. They charged 17%?? What the hell?
		
Click to expand...

It's also quite disguised what they'll take. Not sure I'll bother selling anymore on there.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 11, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It's also quite disguised what they'll take. Not sure I'll bother selling anymore on there.
		
Click to expand...

I've given up selling on eBay. Just use Facebook marketplace now.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			That almost sounds right

It was always 10% final value fee which is what £1.70

Plus 2.9% PayPal fee at the end after the 10% is off

That should be £14.85

So they added 30p

Now they charge 12.8% plus 30p per order I think I read

New system. eBay will charge a final value fee of 12.8%, including delivery, plus 30p per order, while PayPal will be cut out of the equation. This means you'll be fractionally better off.
So take your £10 sale, plus £3 delivery, and eBay will take £1.96, leaving you with £11.04.
Alternatively, sell something for £100, plus £2.50 delivery, and eBay will take £13.42, leaving you with £89.08.
		
Click to expand...

Taking the mick. So they stop using PayPal, but instead of passing that saving onto customers they just charge more and pocket it themselves. Honestly wasn't worth me selling the poxy thing in the end.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Taking the mick. So they stop using PayPal, but instead of passing that saving onto customers they just charge more and pocket it themselves. Honestly wasn't worth me selling the poxy thing in the end.
		
Click to expand...

I like the fact the fees are instant now 

I used to hate having a clear out of stuff and then month later getting a bill and it's like for crying out loud 

However I don't like that it's no longer instant payment 

I used to wait until the money was paid by the selling into PayPal before sending


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 11, 2021)

The delay in payment is key for me as you still have to send the item and yet the money isn't in your bank for a few days.

As has been said - Marketplace from now on.


----------



## ADB (Jun 11, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The delay in payment is key for me as you still have to send the item and yet the money isn't in your bank for a few days.

As has been said - Marketplace from now on.
		
Click to expand...

i sort of agree but recently sold two clubs on EBay auction for a lot more than I would have put them up for on FB Marketplace. You also don’t have to deal with all the time wasters and people turning up at your house!

There is some recourse with EBay and if you time it right with reduced sellers fees I feel it’s decent value to reach a much wider audience.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2021)

ADB said:



			i sort of agree but recently sold two clubs on EBay auction for a lot more than I would have put them up for on FB Marketplace. You also don’t have to deal with all the time wasters and people turning up at your house!

There is some recourse with EBay and if you time it right with reduced sellers fees I feel it’s decent value to reach a much wider audience.
		
Click to expand...

As always tho it's greed

They could make more than enough with half that fee


----------



## Imurg (Jun 11, 2021)

The fees you pay now are similar to the fees you paid before.
The 3%( or thereabouts) you paid to PayPal you now pay to the Dutch payment processing company ( Adyen?) who do what PayPal used to.
The extras you got from PayPal like buyer protection and the like are now being done directly by ebay and thats where the little extra is going.
Wait for the final value fee deals ( 80% off this weekend I think) and the value is there.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 11, 2021)

Scotland the not so Brave. ☹️


----------



## Piece (Jun 11, 2021)

The new Jet advert featuring a cover of Joe Jackson's "Stepping Out". Murdering it


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 11, 2021)

The overused phrases "Lessons must be learned", "Reaching out", and my favourite "Ticks all the boxes".


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 11, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Scotland the not so Brave. ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Have they lost already?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 11, 2021)

"I don't believe it " we're booked to play an away 4bbb comp on Monday, missing the 1st Scottish Euro game in 23 years .
Mibbie a blessing, but we live in hope, roll on June 18th


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 11, 2021)

Finally got to the point of exchange on our house today......
Solicitor emailed at 16.55 that we hadn't signed a form, that they hadn't sent us. Missed the cut off. Absolutely fuming, I've asked them constantly if we had signed everything, as we have been ready for ages, and now it's us that have held everyone else up. Jokers.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 12, 2021)

Reminders of how money makes the world go round ..

Wife's nan passed few weeks ago, was passed from pillar to post to get home help 

My grandad not been well.. decided yesterday needed to go into a home for some rest .. 6 weeks £200 a day 

He was in within 5 hours


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2021)

As per my post in Things that gladen the heart, my replacement Skycaddie has been delivered....apparently...somewhere...just not to me.
Good old Royal Mail have sent me an email informing me of the delivery..
Nobody was in.
No card has been left to give me a clue..
Next door haven't got it and the other side are out...could spend the day making door to door enquiries 
Well played Royal Mail you bunch of Know-nothing Bozos....


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2021)

And all my players in the fantasy league have forgotten how to play and a collective 12 over par today - and there only 4 of them..
And I couldn't park outside my house
And I forgot to put the dishwasher on
And the bread's gone mouldy..

I'd give up and go to bed but I'd probably fall out.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And all my players in the fantasy league have forgotten how to play and a collective 12 over par today - and there only 4 of them..
And I couldn't park outside my house
And I forgot to put the dishwasher on
And the bread's gone mouldy..

I'd give up and go to bed but I'd probably fall out.....

Click to expand...

Wouldn’t half make a noise when you hit the floor 👍❤️


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Wouldn’t half make a noise when you hit the floor 👍❤️
		
Click to expand...

Knowing the way the day's going I'd miss the floor and start flying..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Knowing the way the day's going I'd miss the floor and start flying..
		
Click to expand...

No to do that you have to throw yourself at the floor and miss deliberately…… but if Dent Arthur Dent can do it……..🤭


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 12, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			"I don't believe it " we're booked to play an away 4bbb comp on Monday, missing the 1st Scottish Euro game in 23 years .
Mibbie a blessing, but we live in hope, roll on June 18th 

Click to expand...

Hey,big boy,....you don't play at my place until the 29th..so where you going?? Can't you get an early time? OR BETTER STILL, CAN THE COMMITTEE NOT RE-ARRANGE IT (DON'T THEY KNOW WHATS HAPPENING????--SACRILEGE-throw a sickie?))


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 12, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			at the risk of sounding like a kid saying "he started it", a lot of this sort of stuff is caused by the same poster posting the same "woke / cancel culture" rubbish day after day and people reacting to it. maybe it needs tackling at the source?
		
Click to expand...

And who would that be then?? C'mon, give us a clue ( or 3 )----Pleez! 

Can YOU believe it ? Guy called SHAUGHNESSY(?) playing in the Finland vs. Denmark game-brilliant!!
BTW-any thoughts on your new manager rudiebhoy??


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 12, 2021)

Adults who feel its ok to shout and scream at children just because they are playing football 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 12, 2021)

Robbie Savage - seriously what an utter tit!


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 12, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I think you’ll find it’s the existing history books that rewrote history and left off or softened  the heinous things we did in forming the empire.
		
Click to expand...

So, are you saying that any previous 'empire builders'-Roman/Spanish/Saracens/French/Ottoman...+ many others-were all the picture of benevolence ( in a kindly,what can we do to help you maintain your traditions/culture sort of way )??
Nope,did'nt think so!!


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Adults who feel its ok to shout and scream at children just because they are playing football 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

You must be fellow kids coach then? 😎


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 12, 2021)

Piece said:



			You must be fellow kids coach then? 😎
		
Click to expand...

I am indeed. My lads U11 team. 👍

I love it, apart from a few coaches and parents who spoil if for everyone else.


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2021)

Omg Eriksen 😢


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 12, 2021)

Piece said:



			Omg Eriksson 😢
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't look good. 

Can't believe the TV are still showing it.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 12, 2021)

Piece said:



			Omg Eriksson 😢
		
Click to expand...

Looks really bad-CPR?-sounds harsh and unfeeling but tremendous camera work showing EVERYONES distress--what happened to the lad???
Jeez..Hope he's o.k.
Christ, look at the state of the players.....this does not look good at all.......hoping for good news!!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 12, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			So, are you saying that any previous 'empire builders'-Roman/Spanish/Saracens/French/Ottoman...+ many others-were all the picture of benevolence ( in a kindly,what can we do to help you maintain your traditions/culture sort of way )??
Nope,did'nt think so!!
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2021)

Using an awful incident to point score


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 12, 2021)

Dando said:



			if i stopped visiting the forum i'd have to do some work!
		
Click to expand...

Work? WORK???

Playing golf
Practicing golf
Talking about golf
Thinking about golf
Typing about golf

Its a full time job.

I'd take a holiday, but I'm having too much fun. (Oops, wrong thread)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 12, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Robbie Savage - seriously what an utter tit!
		
Click to expand...

Utter tit is bordering on a compliment for Robbie Savage.


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Utter tit is bordering on a compliment for Robbie Savage. 

Click to expand...

He’d be happy with being called an utter tit!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 13, 2021)

When people are too stupid to realise they’re part of the problem 🤦‍♂️


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 13, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Hey,big boy,....you don't play at my place until the 29th..so where you going?? Can't you get an early time? OR BETTER STILL, CAN THE COMMITTEE NOT RE-ARRANGE IT (DON'T THEY KNOW WHATS HAPPENING????--SACRILEGE-throw a sickie?))
		
Click to expand...

Playing Hamilton Ricarton 4bbb, it's fully booked.
I'll record it and try not to see the result,  as in the Likely Lads old tv series .
Pmsl.
See you on the 29th.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 13, 2021)

Our wonderful London Mayor has set up a football park in Potters field near Tower Bridge, there will be diverse cultural entertainment for all to enjoy

Sounds amazing 

Fill yer boots.

Oh but they will not be showing the England games. All other games just not ours! 😂😂😂

Let’s be inclusive and welcoming of all countries and cultures……except 
England.

Cheers multi cultural London

https://www.london.gov.uk/what-we-do/euro-2020-potters-fields-park-football-village-faqs


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 13, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Our wonderful London Mayor has set up a football park in Potters field near Tower Bridge, there will be diverse cultural entertainment for all to enjoy

Sounds amazing

Fill yer boots.

Oh but they will not be showing the England games. All other games just not ours! 😂😂😂

Let’s be inclusive and welcoming of all countries and cultures……except
England.

Cheers multi cultural London

https://www.london.gov.uk/what-we-do/euro-2020-potters-fields-park-football-village-faqs

Click to expand...

Will there even be England flags up or are they still racist?


----------



## RichA (Jun 13, 2021)

Ignorant morons booing the Croatian anthem. 
At least they clapped the knee taking.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 13, 2021)

RichA said:



			Ignorant morons booing the Croatian anthem.
At least they clapped the knee taking.
		
Click to expand...

Those clapping were trying to drown out the booing, sadly.


----------



## RichA (Jun 13, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Those clapping were trying to drown out the booing, sadly.
		
Click to expand...

And they succeeded, which gives me hope.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 13, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Playing Hamilton Ricarton 4bbb, it's fully booked.
I'll record it and try not to see the result,  as in the Likely Lads old tv series .
Pmsl.
See you on the 29th.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with 'The Likely Lads' scenario (remember watching that --who was the character-was also a 'wrestler'??-who tried to ruin it for them?)
Going by the time of your post-12.27 AM..I'm thinking you've had a small libation-as you seem to have forgotten we're at your place this Thursday-17th,before you and WP come to us on 29th-----just hope weathers good both days!!!
Our tee sheet is empty for tomorrow afternoon-I'm even teeing off at 8.50 (middle of the bloody night )
You out with grumpy and Hendy + a.n. other tomoz??
No matter-hope you all play well----would be ideal if both you and the lads get a result and the big boys do same at Hampden


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 13, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Good luck with 'The Likely Lads' scenario (remember watching that --who was the character-was also a 'wrestler'??-who tried to ruin it for them?)
Going by the time of your post-12.27 AM..I'm thinking you've had a small libation-as you seem to have forgotten we're at your place this Thursday-17th,before you and WP come to us on 29th-----just hope weathers good both days!!!
Our tee sheet is empty for tomorrow afternoon-I'm even teeing off at 8.50 (middle of the bloody night )
You out with grumpy and Hendy + a.n. other tomoz??
No matter-hope you all play well----would be ideal if both you and the lads get a result and the big boys do same at Hampden

Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Good luck with 'The Likely Lads' scenario (remember watching that --who was the character-was also a 'wrestler'??-who tried to ruin it for them?)
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like Brian Glover from your description. Often a professional Yorkshireman in TV programmes.


----------



## Slime (Jun 13, 2021)

England win 1-0 and people still want to criticise and be negative.
It may not have been perfect, but just enjoy the positives rather than dwell on the negatives.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That sounds like Brian Glover from your description. Often a professional Yorkshireman in TV programmes.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're correct M'lud but there's not a chance in hell, of not hearing the result before I get home on Monday PM..
But heigh-ho, hopefully It'll be as good as England's result today.
Looking forward to Friday, best of luck Sassenachs


----------



## IanM (Jun 13, 2021)

Only in the UK,  at a beach resort, in perfect weather could you pass so many eateries closed at 6pm as it is Sunday 😁


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2021)

The constant sniping on threads is getting pathetic- do these people not realise they are driving long standing forum members away from the forum


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The constant sniping on threads is getting pathetic- do these people not realise they are driving long standing forum members away from the forum
		
Click to expand...

It's all rather silly. I mostly try not to engage in any "disputes" as it only adds angst to life and it isn't worth it. Most of the time I read them with mild amusement though, thinking "grow up".


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 13, 2021)

Fourth day in a row.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Taking the mick. So they stop using PayPal, but instead of passing that saving onto customers they just charge more and pocket it themselves. Honestly wasn't worth me selling the poxy thing in the end.
		
Click to expand...

Ebay own PayPal.

It is just shifting where the profit comes from and I bet there is some sort of tax angle


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It's all rather silly. I mostly try not to engage in any "disputes" as it only adds angst to life and it isn't worth it. Most of the time I read them with mild amusement though, thinking "grow up".
		
Click to expand...


getting to the point where i see 1 side or neither of most these days, the ignore list getting longer and longer, and still not got Phil on it


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 13, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Ebay own PayPal.

It is just shifting where the profit comes from and I bet there is some sort of tax angle
		
Click to expand...

Didn't eBay get rid of PayPal a few years ago?


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Didn't eBay get rid of PayPal a few years ago?
		
Click to expand...

was spun off into a separate listed company, pretty sure ebay retained a chunk of the shares


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 13, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Didn't eBay get rid of PayPal a few years ago?
		
Click to expand...

 You are right. Just checked and found it was sold by ebay to ebay shareholders originally now an independent company.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The constant sniping on threads is getting pathetic- do these people not realise they are driving long standing forum members away from the forum
		
Click to expand...

Now that I've had a chance to pick up the pieces of my recently exploded irony meter 🤪😆 I can't help noticing that all your snipers are long standing members too. That's a conundrum I guess?


----------



## Slime (Jun 13, 2021)

Mods having to work harder than they should on a Sunday evening ................................... and during the Euros, too.
Come on children, give the mods a break and leave all the threads open to the adults!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jun 13, 2021)

Who's flounced off now?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 13, 2021)

Extinction Rebellion gathering and protests in St Ives over the weekend, far too well behaved and non-aggressively non-confrontational.  Bit of flag flying and music.  Tsk. 😉 And the police drawn from every force in the country were likewise just soooo pleasant and helpful. Funny old couple of days.  Didn’t come across _anyone_ getting angry. Peace and Love 💕😻


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 13, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I think you're correct M'lud but there's not a chance in hell, of not hearing the result before I get home on Monday PM..
But heigh-ho, hopefully It'll be as good as England's result today.
Looking forward to Friday, best of luck Sassenachs 

Click to expand...

I have a horrid feeling that by the actual meaning of Sassenach you yourself might be one.  I of course am a heilander 😊


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 13, 2021)

IanM said:



			Only in the UK,  at a beach resort, in perfect weather could you pass so many eateries closed at 6pm as it is Sunday 😁
		
Click to expand...

Staff shortages...many places not opening on Sundays...🥺. But yes...most irritating.


----------



## Slime (Jun 13, 2021)

Threads reported as re-opened ............................ but are 'Not open for further replies' . 


Oooh, that's better.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 13, 2021)

Slime said:



			Threads reported as re-opened ............................ but are 'Not open for further replies' . 

Click to expand...


There might be a few seconds between posting the reopening post and actually pressing the reopen button
Give us a chance per-lease


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 13, 2021)

OK @Slime

Its been 8 minutes since i reopened the covid thread, that you complained about not being open
but you havent posted anything

I was waiting for something earth shattering
but just silence in the void...........

Slightly disappointed 

Sort yer life out


----------



## Slime (Jun 13, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			OK @Slime

Its been 8 minutes since i reopened the covid thread, that you complained about not being open
but you havent posted anything

I was waiting for something earth shattering
but just silence in the void...........

Slightly disappointed

Sort yer life out 

Click to expand...

Sorted.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have a horrid feeling that by the actual meaning of Sassenach you yourself might be one.  I of course am a heilander 😊
		
Click to expand...

Aye right Shug, who's the Outlander now


----------



## IanM (Jun 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Staff shortages...many places not opening on Sundays...🥺. But yes...most irritating.
		
Click to expand...

nope, they just have always closed early on Sunday


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 14, 2021)

My wife's school 

Throughout her maternity leave she hasn't been paid correctly once.. average of £100 too little 

This month full wage almost when it's suppose to be first month unpaid 

They blame covid .... But they were this bad last time lol


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 14, 2021)

Seeing on sky News this morning 2 youths smashing a defibrillator at a Sports Club in Sussex @around 1 a.m. Why or why and what has been gained?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 14, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Seeing on sky News this morning 2 youths smashing a defibrillator at a Sports Club in Sussex @around 1 a.m. Why or why and what has been gained?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2021)

Being hungover at work for the first time in absolute years. 😫


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Being hungover at work for the first time in absolute years. 😫
		
Click to expand...

A few lads in my office clearly look like they want a quiet one today. 😀


----------



## GB72 (Jun 14, 2021)

The usual whinge about journalistic duality. At the same time today, on the same site I am seeing reports on how the delta variant is going to cause a second wave on a par with January and stories about how unfair it is to postpone the removal of all restrictions and how certain activities are perfectly safe. Which is it, it cannot be both.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2021)

They've put the Scotland game on in my office.. but the TV is directly above and behind my head. Great. At least I can hear it blaring into my ears from two feet away, so that's a plus.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			They've put the Scotland game on in my office.. but the TV is directly above and behind my head. Great. At least I can hear it blaring into my ears from two feet away, so that's a plus.
		
Click to expand...

Not at the moment it might not be...🤔


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 14, 2021)

What in the name of **** are we playing at??
This is going beyond painful-we've lost the plot -and the basics!!
So flipping angry that we are actually scared of this mob.
Do the simple things you tits!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 14, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Seeing on sky News this morning 2 youths smashing a defibrillator at a Sports Club in Sussex @around 1 a.m. Why or why and what has been gained?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-57466276

Words absolutely fail me about why anyone would want to do this.  

I have words for those concerned but @PhilTheFragger has had a busy weekend so I won't...


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-57466276

Words absolutely fail me about why anyone would want to do this. 

I have words for those concerned but @PhilTheFragger has had a busy weekend so I won't...
		
Click to expand...

At least one of the yobs has been arrested.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 14, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			At least one of the yobs has been arrested.
		
Click to expand...

I can see the outcome now; given his deprived upbringing, lack of opportunities and the pressure of the current circumstances we'll probably end up giving him a few quid & apologising to him for the inconvenience in arresting him.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 14, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			What in the name of **** are we playing at??
This is going beyond painful-we've lost the plot -and the basics!!
So flipping angry that we are actually scared of this mob.
Do the simple things you tits!!
		
Click to expand...

I wish I hadn't bothered recording it .Silly errors for both goals, Marshall had absolutely no reason to be that far out of the box.
I could probably have jump higher than Grant Hanley .
Team selection was wrong IMO.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 15, 2021)

Twins getting better at night 

Now the 3 year olds decided past week is when she will finally get up on her own 

At 5am

Goodness sake ..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 15, 2021)

The BBC & Martin Bashir 🤦‍♂️


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 15, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			The BBC & Martin Bashir 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Rather large carpet and broom .


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			At 5am

Goodness sake ..
		
Click to expand...

Best part of the day!! Embrace the early! Its peaceful, the roads are empty, I love it!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2021)

Couples who seem to think the only reason to get married is to have a big party. Don't keep postponing or, according to some possibly cancelling (!!), just get married because you want to get married. If it's all about the day/reception then have a look at whether it's the right move for you!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Best part of the day!! Embrace the early! Its peaceful, the roads are empty, I love it!!
		
Click to expand...

Freak.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Couples who seem to think the only reason to get married is to have a big party. Don't keep postponing or, according to some possibly cancelling (!!), just get married because you want to get married. If it's all about the day/reception then have a look at whether it's the right move for you!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I agree. For some people (have to say, mostly women) they have dreamed about exactly what their wedding will be like since they were young, and if they can't have all their family and friends present then it doesn't wouldn't feel right. I got married a few years ago, but everyone who knows me and my wife would have probably said that if it didn't descend into a massive booze-up then it just wouldn't have been us.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Best part of the day!! Embrace the early! Its peaceful, the roads are empty, I love it!!
		
Click to expand...

not sure where you live but when i leave for work at 05:30 the roads are rammed lol .. darn post lockdown drivers who forgot how to drive aswell


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Couples who seem to think the only reason to get married is to have a big party. Don't keep postponing or, according to some possibly cancelling (!!), just get married because you want to get married. If it's all about the day/reception then have a look at whether it's the right move for you!
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%, got a family member who has postponed 3 times because of lockdown, all very publicly on FB, all the drama and tears, all the posts how it was meant to be “The Day” endless photos of the venue etc. 
They should have got married 1st time at the registry office then squeezed back into the wedding dress and 3 piece suit and had a big party when it was allowed. Unfortunately it seems the big show is actually more important than the vows you make.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 15, 2021)

Every time I think I’m starting to cope with the loss of my girlfriend, something seems to come along and knock me back ten steps. UGH.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not sure I agree. For some people (have to say, mostly women) they have dreamed about exactly what their wedding will be like since they were young, and if they can't have all their family and friends present then it doesn't wouldn't feel right. I got married a few years ago, but everyone who knows me and my wife would have probably said that if it didn't descend into a massive booze-up then it just wouldn't have been us. 

Click to expand...

Family and friends is fine but when they want to start adding their 'Facebook friends' you know it has gone too far .


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Family and friends is fine but when they want to start adding their 'Facebook friends' you know it has gone too far .
		
Click to expand...

Let's be honest, the best part of the wedding is the stag do anyway, anything after that is extra.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			not sure where you live but when i leave for work at 05:30 the roads are rammed lol .. darn post lockdown drivers who forgot how to drive aswell
		
Click to expand...

Well I am on about quiet local roads for running or cycling, (hence why I get up early!) I don't do commuting!!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Agree 100%, got a family member who has postponed 3 times because of lockdown, all very publicly on FB, all the drama and tears, all the posts how it was meant to be “The Day” endless photos of the venue etc.
They should have got married 1st time at the registry office then squeezed back into the wedding dress and 3 piece suit and had a big party when it was allowed. Unfortunately it seems the big show is actually more important than the vows you make.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you, we were the first in our social circles to get married almost 14 years ago now, and there was a huge expectation to have this big wedding (which we did. At great expense!) Would I do that again???!! NO WAY!! i would bugger off to a nice warm island and get married on a beach!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 15, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Every time I think I’m starting to cope with the loss of my girlfriend, something seems to come along and knock me back ten steps. UGH.
		
Click to expand...

a like doesnt seem appropiate to this statement. keep you chin up.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 15, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Agree 100%, got a family member who has postponed 3 times because of lockdown, all very publicly on FB, all the drama and tears, all the posts how it was meant to be “The Day” endless photos of the venue etc.
They should have got married 1st time at the registry office then squeezed back into the wedding dress and 3 piece suit and had a big party when it was allowed. Unfortunately it seems the big show is actually more important than the vows you make.
		
Click to expand...

guy at work when he got married to his second wife (current wife of something like 15 years) anyways they just went vegas .. got married and had a live link for people to view it .. party when they got home at the pub

seems a good idea

know so many people who spend 1000s on nothing .. one guy i know spent 60k think it was in the end... on one day. 

soon as anyone hears wedding they triple the prices anyways

massive con


----------



## GB72 (Jun 15, 2021)

Agree with many posts. Would I have the big day if I did it all again, probably not. May of the people there have drifted out of my life over the last 20 years and, if I am being honest, the big day felt more like a chance for the respective parents to lord it up at my expense rather than a day for us. Doing it all again, I would be off to the Caribbean with a few friends.

Still, of nightclubs want to open now, all they need to do is make sure someone there gets married and everyone inside is on the guest list


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2021)

Weddings a con?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 15, 2021)

People that seem incapable of going around a roundabout and insist on going straight across nearly taking my front end off. 
Add to that people that park in blatantly stupid places, on blind corners, on junctions, at traffic lights. It's becoming more and more common.


----------



## RichA (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I'm with you, we were the first in our social circles to get married almost 14 years ago now, and there was a huge expectation to have this big wedding (which we did. At great expense!) Would I do that again???!! NO WAY!! i would bugger off to a nice warm island and get married on a beach!
		
Click to expand...

Similarly, we were the first in our group, nearly 23 years ago (I think).
Registry office, 40 guests, barbecue and MiL's brother's mate's Irish band in the back garden. Cracking day, but would happily have gone smaller.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I'm with you, we were the first in our social circles to get married almost 14 years ago now, and there was a huge expectation to have this big wedding (which we did. At great expense!) Would I do that again???!! NO WAY!! i would bugger off to a nice warm island and get married on a beach!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what we did, 2 weeks in Sandals St Lucia and a big party in a pub with a hall when we got back. Best money I ever spent!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Every time I think I’m starting to cope with the loss of my girlfriend, something seems to come along and knock me back ten steps. UGH.
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear that and think of your recent tragedy whenever I see you post on here. I'm not sure you'll ever fully cope but maybe those moments where it seems unbearable will become less frequent. Again, so sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2021)

Why why why and why again, when there's an empty range, does someone decide to use the bay next to and facing me?


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2021)

Car drivers thinking they own the roads and no one else should be allowed on them.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Car drivers thinking they own the roads and no one else should be allowed on them.
		
Click to expand...

They have a point


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Why why why and why again, when there's an empty range, does someone decide to use the bay next to and facing me?
		
Click to expand...

Take the compliment, they obviously want some visual tips


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Why why why and why again, when there's an empty range, does someone decide to use the bay next to and facing me?
		
Click to expand...

Because the one you're in is their favourite but you got there first.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Take the compliment, they obviously want some visual tips
		
Click to expand...

Fair point. Comments were made "I wish I could hit them like that"...little do they know!!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Fair point. Comments were made "I wish I could hit them like that"...little do they know!!
		
Click to expand...

Lol guaranteed to sky the next one into the bay roof! 😁


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Couples who seem to think the only reason to get married is to have a big party. Don't keep postponing or, according to some possibly cancelling (!!), just get married because you want to get married. If it's all about the day/reception then have a look at whether it's the right move for you!
		
Click to expand...

After over 30 years as an unmarried couple we surprised everyone in 2012. We booked the registry office at Leicestershire County Hall. Walked there on the day, got married, walked home. The 7 guests all came back to our house for a piece of cake and a cup of tea. (Ok so there was some booze) No prezzies or special outfits were required. 
It was 20th of June which was mid-summer day, because it was a leap year.
Absolutely bloomin perfect.
Went in to work the following day, "Bye the way everyone, I got married yesterday!" Really enjoyed that one!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 15, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Lol guaranteed to sky the next one into the bay roof! 😁
		
Click to expand...

Not if you're as good as Amanda  

Probably just as bad when the same thing happens to me when I was teaching and they spend the whole time listening for free tips.


----------



## RichA (Jun 15, 2021)

The Timberland website. My trusty boat shoes are long overdue replacement but it's got more bugs than a buggy thing.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2021)

GB72 said:



			They have a point 

Click to expand...

You need better bait my friend! ;-)


----------



## Mudball (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Car drivers thinking they own the roads and no one else should be allowed on them.
		
Click to expand...

Bike riders who think they own it instead...


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Bike riders who think they own it instead...
		
Click to expand...


yeah its really scary in the big tin box when a bike gets a bit close


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Bike riders who think they own it instead...
		
Click to expand...

No, I think you will find the majority (There will always be a few knobs whether walking, cycling, driving, truckers etc) but the majority of cyclists either ride defensively to protect themselves (as per the highway code) so maybe 2 abreast at times, or you ride in the gutter, pick up punctures, get forced even more into the ditch.

I know you are just winding me up, but many a truth said in jest. There is, deep down in many car drivers, some weird hatred toward someone travelling with zero emissions and getting fit at the same time! Would you rather get to your destination 2 minutes later or kill someone? that's the crux of it.


----------



## RichA (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			No, I think you will find the majority (There will always be a few knobs whether walking, cycling, driving, truckers etc) but the majority of cyclists either ride defensively to protect themselves (as per the highway code) so maybe 2 abreast at times, or you ride in the gutter, pick up punctures, get forced even more into the ditch.

I know you are just winding me up, but many a truth said in jest. There is, deep down in many car drivers, some weird hatred toward someone travelling with zero emissions and getting fit at the same time! Would you rather get to your destination 2 minutes later or kill someone? that's the crux of it.
		
Click to expand...

Not even 2 minutes late to your destination. Normally 3 seconds later to the red light where the bike ends up in front again.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 15, 2021)

T-shirt sizes...   Why is the M&S 'L' same as the Crew 'XXL' same as 'M' with someone else...


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			No, I think you will find the majority (There will always be a few knobs whether walking, cycling, driving, truckers etc) but the majority of cyclists either ride defensively to protect themselves (as per the highway code) so maybe 2 abreast at times, or you ride in the gutter, pick up punctures, get forced even more into the ditch.

I know you are just winding me up, but many a truth said in jest. There is, deep down in many car drivers, some weird hatred toward someone travelling with zero emissions and getting fit at the same time! Would you rather get to your destination 2 minutes later or kill someone? that's the crux of it.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think any of us want to kill anyone but the risks that are taken and caused really need to be reduced. 
I was nearly front ended by a muppet trying to pass a cyclist on a blind bend, but you ask yourself what makes people make silly decisions?? 
In the end we don’t have space for cyclists and other vehicles… so do we all go to bicycles? Or do we restrict the access of the cars / vehicles or cyclists? For me I would say the latter .. but that’s because my golf clubs don’t fit on my bike.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 15, 2021)

My wife complaining about my straight through exhaust … and the cars high speed. She hasn’t been in it since it was discretely tuned 4 years ago. 
I love it though, and it sounds great as you go through the revs


----------



## RichA (Jun 15, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I don’t think any of us want to kill anyone but the risks that are taken and caused really need to be reduced.
I was nearly front ended by a muppet trying to pass a cyclist on a blind bend, but you ask yourself what makes people make silly decisions??
In the end we don’t have space for cyclists and other vehicles… so do we all go to bicycles? Or do we restrict the access of the cars / vehicles or cyclists? For me I would say the latter .. but that’s because my golf clubs don’t fit on my bike.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's just the lack of patience we all have when using a vehicle of any sort.
Many cyclists can't be bothered to wait for the lights to change. 
Many drivers can't wait a couple of seconds to see that it's completely safe to pass the cyclist or pedestrian. 
Yet we're a group of people who have the time to waste hours on end chasing a little ball with a bag of sticks.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I don’t think any of us want to kill anyone but the risks that are taken and caused really need to be reduced.
I was nearly front ended by a muppet trying to pass a cyclist on a blind bend, but you ask yourself what makes people make silly decisions??
In the end we don’t have space for cyclists and other vehicles… so do we all go to bicycles? Or do we restrict the access of the cars / vehicles or cyclists? For me I would say the latter .. but that’s because my golf clubs don’t fit on my bike.
		
Click to expand...

Of course no one wants to kill anyone, but that's the bottom line, get distracted in the car and hit someone at 30/40mph, good chance they will die.

We as a society need to look at why the reliance on the car, you make a great point, your clubs don't fit on a bike.

1. Hire a locker and leave the clubs at the golf club
2. maybe carpool so its one less car on the journey
3. get a bike which has carrying capability, these are huge in Europe! Households have more than one bike, the cargo bike for shopping etc, city bike, MTB etc.

Just needs people to have a look from another angle,

restricting access to anyone is a bad idea, except cars. Force cars to motorways and dedicated trunk roads. Look at some cities in the uK now introducing low traffic neighbourhoods schemes...


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2021)

I dunno, I saw a forumite on a bike with a golf club just last night 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## GB72 (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Of course no one wants to kill anyone, but that's the bottom line, get distracted in the car and hit someone at 30/40mph, good chance they will die.

We as a society need to look at why the reliance on the car, you make a great point, your clubs don't fit on a bike.

1. Hire a locker and leave the clubs at the golf club
2. maybe carpool so its one less car on the journey
3. get a bike which has carrying capability, these are huge in Europe! Households have more than one bike, the cargo bike for shopping etc, city bike, MTB etc.

Just needs people to have a look from another angle,

restricting access to anyone is a bad idea, except cars. Force cars to motorways and dedicated trunk roads. Look at some cities in the uK now introducing low traffic neighbourhoods schemes...
		
Click to expand...

Just playing devils advocate but:

1. Waiting list for lockers
2. Nobody in my village goes to Melton where I work. 
3. My village has 1 bus a day which would get me in to the bus station about when I need to be at work and I then need to take another hour plus bus journey to get to Melton

Recreational cyclists cause serious disruption on the country roads and those that do not know them (most of them) do not expect traffic so cycle in such a way that it is a danger.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Just playing devils advocate but:

1. Waiting list for lockers
2. Nobody in my village goes to Melton where I work.
3. My village has 1 bus a day which would get me in to the bus station about when I need to be at work and I then need to take another hour plus bus journey to get to Melton

Recreational cyclists cause serious disruption on the country roads and those that do not know them (most of them) do not expect traffic so cycle in such a way that it is a danger.
		
Click to expand...

Some good points Greg, my 2p

1. Pressure the club to build more
2. Fair enough, not every car journey is unavoidable. But how far is it? could you cycle? maybe an e-bike?
3. If councils, governments are pressed, surely investments have to be considered in better public transport systems.

I think while there will be some knobs on bikes, most ride that way because of previous experiences. being in the middle of the road is the safest place 99% of the time, in my experience if you ride toward the verge and give a car half a gap, they will take it. Whether its safe or not to overtake.

Group riding I think could be improved, but its almost chicken and egg,

A group side by side group of bikes is easier for a car to overtake though, for example

9 bikes

X X X
X X X
X X X 

This can be overtaken like you would a car, overtake done in a matter of seconds.

9 Bikes in single file

X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
3 times as long to overtake and the risk that the car driver tries to squeeze an overtake where maybe they shouldn't.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 15, 2021)

I just think your limiting people by taking their cars away from them. Public transport is not something I wish to use and not do I wish to jump on a bike or horse to then play 18 holes of golf… 
The good news though is traffic should be reduced due to people really not being required to be sat in offices…


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Some good points Greg, my 2p

1. Pressure the club to build more
2. Fair enough, not every car journey is unavoidable. But how far is it? could you cycle? maybe an e-bike?
3. If councils, governments are pressed, surely investments have to be considered in better public transport systems.

I think while there will be some knobs on bikes, most ride that way because of previous experiences. being in the middle of the road is the safest place 99% of the time, in my experience if you ride toward the verge and give a car half a gap, they will take it. Whether its safe or not to overtake.

Group riding I think could be improved, but its almost chicken and egg,

A group side by side group of bikes is easier for a car to overtake though, for example

9 bikes

X X X
X X X
X X X

This can be overtaken like you would a car, overtake done in a matter of seconds.

9 Bikes in single file

X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
X
3 times as long to overtake and the risk that the car driver tries to squeeze an overtake where maybe they shouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

No traffic though if you ride virtually 🤣 no accidents either … just saying


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			No traffic though if you ride virtually 🤣 no accidents either … just saying
		
Click to expand...

LOL, half of my weekly mileage is in my office!!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 15, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I just think your limiting people by taking their cars away from them. Public transport is not something I wish to use and not do I wish to jump on a bike or horse to then play 18 holes of golf…
The good news though is traffic should be reduced due to people really not being required to be sat in offices…
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we need a big change though??


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Maybe we need a big change though??
		
Click to expand...

No thanks, it took me this long to pass my test and get a car, I'm not getting rid of it now! Even though you made it sound so appealing



			you ride in the gutter, pick up punctures, get forced even more into the ditch.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			LOL, half of my weekly mileage is in my office!!
		
Click to expand...

Need to hook you up to power the grid then .. was going to do that to my little boy .. renewable energy


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Of course no one wants to kill anyone, but that's the bottom line, get distracted in the car and hit someone at 30/40mph, good chance they will die.

We as a society need to look at why the reliance on the car, you make a great point, your clubs don't fit on a bike.

1. Hire a locker and leave the clubs at the golf club
2. maybe carpool so its one less car on the journey
3. get a bike which has carrying capability, these are huge in Europe! Households have more than one bike, the cargo bike for shopping etc, city bike, MTB etc.

Just needs people to have a look from another angle,

restricting access to anyone is a bad idea, except cars. Force cars to motorways and dedicated trunk roads. Look at some cities in the uK now introducing low traffic neighbourhoods schemes...
		
Click to expand...

We have been hearing the same arguments for years.
Cycling in this country is weather dependant.
Lots say in summer “ going to do this all the time” but first bit of bad weather and back in the car.
This is why politicians don’t take it to seriously as there isn’t enough pressure on them.
The roads are not designed for the traffic that’s on it, and you take your life in your hands if you ride on them.
With all modes of transport there are muppets using it. But lots are like Jekyll and Hyde as soon as they get behind the wheel of a car.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 15, 2021)

Some say.....some people only buy electric cars so they can sneak up on cyclists.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 15, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			So, are you saying that any previous 'empire builders'-Roman/Spanish/Saracens/French/Ottoman...+ many others-were all the picture of benevolence ( in a kindly,what can we do to help you maintain your traditions/culture sort of way )??
Nope,did'nt think so!!
		
Click to expand...

This is possibly the most irrelevant post I've ever seen on this forum Nothing to do with Kellfire's post at all - I'm just scratching my head trying to understand your point?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 15, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Some say.....some people only buy electric cars so they can sneak up on cyclists.  

Click to expand...

Law is coming in to make electric cars audible … it’s going to be a world full of ding, dongs and electronic rubbish


----------



## sunshine (Jun 15, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Will there even be England flags up or are they still racist?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, the "patriotic" England "fans" booing the Croatia anthem at Wembley were a reminder why many people still associate England flags with racism.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Maybe we need a big change though??
		
Click to expand...

We do, the wealth can be shared, and we can have more “me” time…


----------



## sunshine (Jun 15, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I can see the outcome now; given his deprived upbringing, lack of opportunities and the pressure of the current circumstances we'll probably end up giving him a few quid & apologising to him for the inconvenience in arresting him.
		
Click to expand...

he'll probably get a free holiday to Spain without the need to quarantine


----------



## sunshine (Jun 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Couples who seem to think the only reason to get married is to have a big party. Don't keep postponing or, according to some possibly cancelling (!!), just get married because you want to get married. If it's all about the day/reception then have a look at whether it's the right move for you!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't the big party the whole point? Nobody _needs _to get married, unless you're trying a get a passport to remain in the country.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 15, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Law is coming in to make electric cars audible … it’s going to be a world full of ding, dongs and electronic rubbish
		
Click to expand...

Some EVs already have 2 horns. One loud harsh one to get people out of the way and a second more polite toot, excuse me, coming through.


----------



## Beedee (Jun 15, 2021)

I wear hearing aids.  That's not the irritation.  

They're rechargeable.  And I didn't click one of them into the charger properly last night.  Now I've got an evening of everything sounding like I've got an earful of water in one side to look forward to.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Isn't the big party the whole point? Nobody _needs _to get married, unless you're trying a get a passport to remain in the country.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Less and less people are religious, and a wedding is really just a celebration. So understandable if couples don't want to do it without half their guest list.


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Some EVs already have 2 horns. One loud harsh one to get people out of the way and a second more polite toot, excuse me, coming through.
		
Click to expand...


horns are no use to blind people who dont know an EV is coming and the driver doesnt use it!

Edited!


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			horns are no use to deaf people who dont know an EV is coming and the driver doesnt use it!
		
Click to expand...

Tee hee, you reminded me of a not the nine o'clock news sketch:


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Tee hee, you reminded me of a not the nine o'clock news sketch:






Click to expand...


i may have meant blind, oops


----------



## Slime (Jun 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not sure I agree. For some people (have to say, mostly women) they have dreamed about exactly what their wedding will be like since they were young, and if they can't have all their family and friends present then it doesn't wouldn't feel right. I got married a few years ago, but everyone who knows me and my wife would have probably said that if it didn't descend into a massive booze-up then it just wouldn't have been us. 

Click to expand...

It's not about the day, it's about the rest of their lives .......................... surely.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 15, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Some EVs already have 2 horns. One loud harsh one to get people out of the way and a second more polite toot, excuse me, coming through.
		
Click to expand...

They have put engine noises in them in Japan because so many people got run over by them.
They couldn’t hear them coming apparently?
They must be invisible as well.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Why why why and why again, when there's an empty range, does someone decide to use the bay next to and facing me?
		
Click to expand...

A perve, an admirer, stalker or blind person ?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2021)

Slime said:



			It's not about the day, it's about the rest of their lives .......................... surely.
		
Click to expand...

In my experience, the days since getting married have been pretty identical to the days before we got married.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			In my experience, the days since getting married have been pretty identical to the days before we got married.
		
Click to expand...

Altho if you die now she legally gets everything 

Funny that ... Sneaky


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Altho if you die now she legally gets everything

Funny that ... Sneaky
		
Click to expand...

What have you and her been planning??


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			What have you and her been planning??
		
Click to expand...

Hmm I think it's more the wife I got to watch.. life insurance pays the mortgage. Pension pays a lump sum .. plus pension for the kids until their 18

I'm worth more to her dead 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Jun 15, 2021)

A new Sainsbury superstore is being built in town.
It's off one of the busiest roundabouts in town.
The roundabout is going to be closed for a week for Electrical work..
The town is going to come to a standstill 
I think I may take a week off......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Rather large carpet and broom .
		
Click to expand...

Typical BBC mate.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 15, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Altho if you die now she legally gets everything

Funny that ... Sneaky
		
Click to expand...

Works both ways. One of the reasons we got married. Discussed it thoroughly, got married, rewrote the wills. No possible chance of anything sneaky or unplanned.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 15, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			They have put engine noises in them in Japan because so many people got run over by them.
They couldn’t hear them coming apparently?
They must be invisible as well.
		
Click to expand...

my BIL has an Electric Porsche Taycan... paid extra for special electronic noise.  It sounds like a millennium falcon when he accelerate (0-60 <4s) but otherwise stays silent


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 15, 2021)

fundy said:



			I dunno, I saw a forumite on a bike with a golf club just last night 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I would occasionally cycle to my previous golf club with my clubs slung over my shoulder.  I’m not so sure that I was safe but I don’t recall being sworn or tooted at as a nuisance...and it was a busy city arterial main road in Bristol 😘


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 15, 2021)

proctalgia fugax waking me up when I’ve been on nights. 
I would wish the episodes on my worst enemy.


----------



## Slime (Jun 15, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			My wife complaining about my straight through exhaust … and the cars high speed. She hasn’t been in it since it was discretely tuned 4 years ago.
I love it though, and it sounds great as you go through the revs
		
Click to expand...

I used to have a 2.5ltr V6 Omega with a straight through exhaust ................................ awesome.
I was the God of thunder.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			proctalgia fugax waking me up when I’ve been on nights.
I would wish the episodes on my worst enemy.
		
Click to expand...

I had to google that. Sounds awful.


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I had to google that. Sounds awful.
		
Click to expand...

i wished i hadnt!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 15, 2021)

Slime said:



			I used to have a 2.5ltr V6 Omega with a straight through exhaust ................................ awesome.
I was the God of thunder.
		
Click to expand...

Love it. When cars were proper. 

My mate had a Lotus Carlton that had an aftermarket exhaust on it. Sounded like the end of the world arriving. Probably illegal now.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 15, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			proctalgia fugax waking me up when I’ve been on nights.
I would wish the episodes on my worst enemy.
		
Click to expand...

I never knew that’s what that was called. Can be terrible but fortunately (for me) brief.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 15, 2021)

GreezMAN


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 15, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			GreezMAN
		
Click to expand...

Tyldesley? He’s doing my head in!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 15, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Tyldesley? He’s doing my head in!
		
Click to expand...

Yep. No idea where he’s learned to emphasis the end of his name so much.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 15, 2021)

Upper back pain 

My kids have locked up my thoracic spine.. darn eldest when give her hug she likes to grab you round back of neck and let go of her feet .. in agony 

My mates a physio he squeezed me in today .. got most of it popped but one bit my body won't let him it's not ready 

I'm better than when I went in but boy looks like mid week comps cancelled Thursday 

Kids!


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 15, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Upper back pain

My kids have locked up my thoracic spine.. darn eldest when give her hug she likes to grab you round back of neck and let go of her feet .. in agony

My mates a physio he squeezed me in today .. got most of it popped but one bit my body won't let him it's not ready

I'm better than when I went in but boy looks like mid week comps cancelled Thursday

Kids!
		
Click to expand...

That does sound as if very uncomfortable..I sometimes have to take a couple of minutes out and manipulate my left shoulder back into place when the pin thats in there decides that it's going walkies and wants to be stroked and caressed back into place (joys of getting old along with 39yr old spare parts-well, they were top of the range when put in-not as uncomfortable as when the right kneecap decides to pop out...now that is funny, lying there, legs in the air waving about like a demented frog ( but I'm about number 360 in the queue to get that pin replaced-really not worth the bother!) Oh the joys of getting old (er )
Hope it does'nt make life to hard for you, esp., with kids jumping on you-purely natural for them though!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 15, 2021)

Mudball said:



			my BIL has an Electric Porsche Taycan... paid extra for special electronic noise.  It sounds like a millennium falcon when he accelerate (0-60 <4s) but otherwise stays silent
		
Click to expand...

Funny you would not be listening for that! how many people have been run over by a space craft.
 Should have put a tractor noise on it that would be more realistic.
Someone somewhere must have been hit by a tractor.


----------



## Beedee (Jun 15, 2021)

Yet another thread appearing that's nothing but catnip for those that the forum could do without; on both sides of the always political argument.  Another thread that was ALWAYS going to get political.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 16, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I never knew that’s what that was called. Can be terrible but fortunately (for me) brief.
		
Click to expand...

It’s brief for me mainly. Once I had to curl up in a ball on the floor of works toilets though. This morning I was bursting for a wee simultaneously and could barely stand up. I don’t think the associated muscles do well in that situation.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 16, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			It’s brief for me mainly. Once I had to curl up in a ball on the floor of works toilets though. This morning I was bursting for a wee simultaneously and could barely stand up. I don’t think the associated muscles do well in that situation.
		
Click to expand...

Pee sitting down. It's a game changer.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 16, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Pee sitting down. It's a game changer.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t do that, I have to retain some masculinity when I’m crying with a throbbing backside.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2021)

Weather apps...again
1 says that on Friday I'd be better off building an Ark rather than p,aying golf.
Another says we might get 0.1mm of rain around 2pm...
At least one of them is hopelessly wrong..


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 16, 2021)

Mudball said:



			my BIL has an Electric Porsche Taycan... paid extra for special electronic noise.  It sounds like a millennium falcon when he accelerate (0-60 <4s) but otherwise stays silent
		
Click to expand...

I think I'd go for the Ride Of The Valkyries!


----------



## stefanovic (Jun 16, 2021)

Women's cricket getting on Radio 4.
Especially in the light of https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/57488424

It's like watching paint dry, only less exciting. Lucky to see 2 runs an over.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 16, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Women's cricket getting on Radio 4.
Especially in the light of https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/57488424

It's like watching paint dry, only less exciting. Lucky to see 2 runs an over.
		
Click to expand...

England men were even worse on the last day of the First Test against NZ!!!
Currently 86-1 after 27 overs so by my maths over 3 an over


----------



## D-S (Jun 16, 2021)

ECB putting a Women’s Test match on a used pitch.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 16, 2021)

the sea wasps are back, must be able to hear them in France 😠😡


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 16, 2021)

An email from the Holiday Inn Express in Milton Keynes.  The hotel I had reserved for when we go to watch the MotoGP (using my IHG points) has now been seconded by the government for Covid accomodation till 31st October .  We book in either Northampton or Milton Keynes as they lay on buses to Silverstone from both.  
Checking out on the IHG website, there is no city centre hotel available on IHG points so I had to book one on the outskirts of the town.  This has cost me more points and I had to contribute money to buy the additional points to make the booking.  
I expressed my "disappointment" to IHG, explaining my extra outlay on both money, points and travel from the hotel to the bus depot.  
After a bit of to and froing with IHG, they have given me the equivalent number of points back to my account plus additional points to cover the extra travelling.  Still a pain though as there is nowhere to go in the evening at the new hotel outside of the hotel, and we still have to get into town every day.


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			An email from the Holiday Inn Express in Milton Keynes.  The hotel I had reserved for when we go to watch the MotoGP (using my IHG points) has now been seconded by the government for Covid accomodation till 31st October .  We book in either Northampton or Milton Keynes as they lay on buses to Silverstone from both.  
Checking out on the IHG website, there is no city centre hotel available on IHG points so I had to book one on the outskirts of the town.  This has cost me more points and I had to contribute money to buy the additional points to make the booking.  
I expressed my "disappointment" to IHG, explaining my extra outlay on both money, points and travel from the hotel to the bus depot.  
After a bit of to and froing with IHG, they have given me the equivalent number of points back to my account plus additional points to cover the extra travelling.  Still a pain though as there is nowhere to go in the evening at the new hotel outside of the hotel, and we still have to get into town every day.
		
Click to expand...


where they putting you?


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			where they putting you?
		
Click to expand...

They're not.  I had to find one myself.  They made a number of suggestions but given I needed to be in Northampton or Milton Keynes, the choice was limited. In the end I went for the Holiday Inn Express Milton Keynes East.


----------



## fundy (Jun 16, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			They're not.  I had to find one myself.  They made a number of suggestions but given I needed to be in Northampton or Milton Keynes, the choice was limited. In the end I went for the Holiday Inn Express Milton Keynes East.
		
Click to expand...


its alright there, couldve been far worse!!! closer to the road up to Silverstone too, getting into town not far from there or you can go into Newport Pagnell


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 16, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Yet another thread appearing that's nothing but catnip for those that the forum could do without; on both sides of the always political argument.  Another thread that was ALWAYS going to get political.
		
Click to expand...

MMMMM! Political, eh? / do without eh?......................Care to drop any names into the mix then??
Obviously this has to be sorted out as it's causing you some stress, and that is not the purpose of the Forum!!..Is it??


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 16, 2021)

Robbie Savage


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



*Robbie Savage*

Click to expand...

Maybe we should start a 'Permanent Irritations' thread?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2021)

Couple of mosquito bites on my left ankle that are itching like hell!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Couple of mosquito bites on my left ankle that are itching like hell!!
		
Click to expand...

The main reason I never wear shorts playing golf.
We have some horrible biting things.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 17, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			The main reason I never wear shorts playing golf.
We have some horrible biting things.
		
Click to expand...

I carry a small bottle of insect repellent I'm my golf bag after being bitten one time too many at my old course. Apply before a game when it's hot, not been bitten since 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I carry a small bottle of insect repellent I'm my golf bag after being bitten one time too many at my old course. Apply before a game when it's hot, not been bitten since 👍
		
Click to expand...

I have an insect spray but the bites happened before I remembered we still had it, ha. Also the spray smells really bizarre. Bit I did use it for football last night and no new bites.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 17, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I carry a small bottle of insect repellent I'm my golf bag after being bitten one time too many at my old course. Apply before a game when it's hot, not been bitten since 👍
		
Click to expand...

I hate stuff like that.
Easy to just wear trousers.
Most modern trousers now are ok in hot weather.
Was bitten on the back of my knee by a horse fly once ( must have been a Godzilla one )
I could hardly walk the next day , so trousers for me since.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 17, 2021)

Website shops that constantly have a sale. I buy protein powders from the protein works, but man do they annoy me. I don't think I have paid the same price twice in over a year, every day there is a different offer, voucher code, deal... Just make it a decent price please!!


----------



## RichA (Jun 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Couple of mosquito bites on my left ankle that are itching like hell!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 17, 2021)

Factory managers who don't get involved all day, then as you're walking out of the door run after you and say "did such and such mention the issue we have..." 
Tell me when I walked in at 9am this morning not at the end of the shift 🙈


----------



## GB72 (Jun 17, 2021)

Firms still sending standard reply email responses saying that due to covid they may not be able to offer to the usual service standards. Sorry but it has been 15 months now, if you have not worked out how to operate your business property during a pandemic in nearly a year and a half then you really should give up.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 17, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Firms still sending standard reply email responses saying that due to covid they may not be able to offer to the usual service standards. Sorry but it has been 15 months now, if you have not worked out how to operate your business property during a pandemic in nearly a year and a half then you really should give up.
		
Click to expand...

It's awful! Clubhouse golf took 4 weeks to reply to an email ..

I have a contact in customer service now I email her direct she gets back within a day 

It's not hard


----------



## GB72 (Jun 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			It's awful! Clubhouse golf took 4 weeks to reply to an email ..

I have a contact in customer service now I email her direct she gets back within a day

It's not hard
		
Click to expand...

I would hate to suggest that there are firms that I deal with that may be profiteering but promising the same service levels and charging the same whilst leaving a significant number of their staff on furlough but.........


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 17, 2021)

Establishments that provide hand sanitiser that has the consistency of snot ...


----------



## D-S (Jun 17, 2021)

The hotel I just stayed in which added a 10% service charge to the whole bill, which included meals and drinks which I had already added a tip to - so this charge was in part a tip on top of a tip. When I questioned it they said it was discretionary so I had it removed. This is a new one on me and I hope it’s not going to become a thing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 17, 2021)

D-S said:



			The hotel I just stayed in which added a 10% service charge to the whole bill, which included meals and drinks which I had already added a tip to - so this charge was in part a tip on top of a tip. When I questioned it they said it was discretionary so I had it removed. This is a new one on me and I hope it’s not going to become a thing.
		
Click to expand...

Been going on for years

Mainly for big groups tho , normally indicated on the menu and you can get removed as you say


----------



## D-S (Jun 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Been going on for years

Mainly for big groups tho , normally indicated on the menu and you can get removed as you say
		
Click to expand...

I’ve never seen it on all the hotel bill though, room price as well.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I have an insect spray but the bites happened before I remembered we still had it, ha. Also the spray smells really bizarre. Bit I did use it for football last night and no new bites. 

Click to expand...

Your opponents bite you at football?? Who was it Louis SUAREZ??


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 17, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			That does sound as if very uncomfortable..I sometimes have to take a couple of minutes out and manipulate my left shoulder back into place when the pin thats in there decides that it's going walkies and wants to be stroked and caressed back into place (joys of getting old along with 39yr old spare parts-well, they were top of the range when put in-not as uncomfortable as when the right kneecap decides to pop out...now that is funny, lying there, legs in the air waving about like a demented frog ( but I'm about number 360 in the queue to get that pin replaced-really not worth the bother!) Oh the joys of getting old (er )
Hope it does'nt make life to hard for you, esp., with kids jumping on you-purely natural for them though!!
		
Click to expand...

It made it a tough few days but played golf today which helped losen it .. I then choked on my drink on way to work had a coughing fit and bang it clicked .. no more bad back


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			It made it a tough few days but played golf today which helped losen it .. I then choked on my drink on way to work had a coughing fit and bang it clicked .. no more bad back
		
Click to expand...

You were drinking on the way to work??? That's some job
Have a few haufs ( purely pain relief,of course)


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 17, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			You were drinking on the way to work??? That's some job
Have a few haufs ( purely pain relief,of course)
		
Click to expand...

Lol Pepsi Max 😂


----------



## Imurg (Jun 18, 2021)

The utter lunacy that is the DVSA.
Fortunately I don't have a pupil on test today.
It's hosing down..we've got puddles where we've never had puddles before..and the wind is up.
I've just heard of kid who failed their test today because she wears glasses....and the DVSA decree that windows must be open regardless of the weather.
She was going along the road and a car coming towards here threw up a massive spray, most of which came straight in through the window, startling her (unsurprisingly), her glasses fell off and she couldn't see well enough to park up. Went halfway up the kerb because she couldn't see it.
And everyone drives along in torrential rain with their windows open...and the inside of the car gets soaked.
They are advised to dress appropriately for the weather.. that'll be a full wetsuit and goggles today then...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The utter lunacy that is the DVSA.
Fortunately I don't have a pupil on test today.
It's hosing down..we've got puddles where we've never had puddles before..and the wind is up.
I've just heard of kid who failed their test today because she wears glasses....and the DVSA decree that windows must be open regardless of the weather.
She was going along the road and a car coming towards here threw up a massive spray, most of which came straight in through the window, startling her (unsurprisingly), her glasses fell off and she couldn't see well enough to park up. Went halfway up the kerb because she couldn't see it.
And everyone drives along in torrential rain with their windows open...and the inside of the car gets soaked.
They are advised to dress appropriately for the weather.. that'll be a full wetsuit and goggles today then...
		
Click to expand...

That’s very unfair.
Let her compose herself and start again!
A soaking would startle anyone.
But most drivers won’t have the windows open ,jobsworth


----------



## GB72 (Jun 18, 2021)

A bit of double standards. If 30000 English fans descended on Scotland despite the warnings due to the pandemic, it would be all over the news, questions in Parliament and scandle left right and centre. 30000 scots arrive in London and it is all 'what fun to see the tartan army, aren't they great' and not a word about totally ignoring the (unrealistic) requests from both governments to stay at home.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 18, 2021)

GB72 said:



			A bit of double standards. If 30000 English fans descended on Scotland despite the warnings due to the pandemic, it would be all over the news, questions in Parliament and scandle left right and centre. 30000 scots arrive in London and it is all 'what fun to see the tartan army, aren't they great' and not a word about totally ignoring the (unrealistic) requests from both governments to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

The BBC reporter asked many if they had tickets, "no", but as you say that all seemed a jolly trip to support their team!


----------



## rulefan (Jun 18, 2021)

GB72 said:



			A bit of double standards. If 30000 English fans descended on Scotland despite the warnings due to the pandemic, it would be all over the news, questions in Parliament and scandle left right and centre. 30000 scots arrive in London and it is all 'what fun to see the tartan army, aren't they great' and not a word about totally ignoring the (unrealistic) requests from both governments to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what the wee crankie would say if it was the other way


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 18, 2021)

rulefan said:



			I wonder what the wee crankie would say if it was the other way
		
Click to expand...

if there is a covid flare up I know who will be blamed 😂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 18, 2021)

Amazing how many of them on the tube yesterday must have underlying health conditions that make them exempt from wearing a mask. Plenty of singing going on but not a single mask in any of the dozen or so groups of fans that I saw.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 18, 2021)

Hotels taking the proverbial with drinks prices. Spent a night at Luton Hoo and due to play yesterday and today. Managed yesterday but came home after breakfast today!

So evening meal "would you like some sparkling water?"..."we'll just have still thanks". A bottle of lukewarm water appears and on the bill it's £5.50! Oh and the 10% service charge added which is calculated on the total bill rather than just the drinks (meal included in room/golf break cost). I think a bottle of beer was £7 and a coffee (teeny tiny) was £6.

It's just a rip off and they're pushing their luck. When I checked in I could hear the receptionist on the phone "well the invoice was for 2 cokes"..."yes they're £3.90 each Sir"!

The upside was the service was ok and the golf reception gave us a voucher to play again as we didn't venture out this morning. Whether we'll bother or not remains to be seen.


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2021)

GB72 said:



			A bit of double standards. If 30000 English fans descended on Scotland despite the warnings due to the pandemic, it would be all over the news, questions in Parliament and scandle left right and centre. *30000 scots arrive in London and it is all 'what fun to see the tartan army, aren't they great' *and not a word about totally ignoring the (unrealistic) requests from both governments to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

I have a horrible feeling that it may kick off outside the ground tonight.
Hopefully the weather will dampen their enthusiasm.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			I have a horrible feeling that it may kick off outside the ground tonight.
Hopefully the weather will dampen their enthusiasm.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be planning a trip to Ikea wembley tonight!


----------



## GB72 (Jun 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			I have a horrible feeling that it may kick off outside the ground tonight.
Hopefully the weather will dampen their enthusiasm.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I agree, with pubs hard enough to get in already, booking requirements in most places, groups of 6 inside etc I can see that heading for the ground is about the only place a large crowd can go (assuming the fan zones are full).


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 18, 2021)

Just eat 

So thought grab dinner at work been busy week haven't had time to prepare a meal, freezer basically empty

Nobody wants food so had to go alone meaning got to spend £15 in most places for delivery 

Shish .. first choice £9.50 even with an overpriced hummus on side wasn't enough

Curry didn't answer , would be perfect left overs 

So just meh KFC, overpriced at £9.50 but hey quick 

Arrived. No chips

Customer service offer a cool £1.59 refund

Brilliant no chips and still paid over the odds for KFC lol


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2021)

Liberal use of the words, "No passion, no pride" to excuse a poor performance. Seen alot in the last 24 hrs 😂


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 19, 2021)

Costco and it’s ability to vacuum any self control I might have and manipulate me into spending more than intended. 

I consider myself very individualistic but the place breaks me. 

Did get some tp5s and some gloves though.


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2021)

commentary on sky golf, it just gets worse and worse. we know who you like and who you dont like, any chance you could just commentate on what youre actually watching rather than your prejudices please


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			commentary on sky golf, it just gets worse and worse. we know who you like and who you dont like, any chance you could just commentate on what youre actually watching rather than your prejudices please
		
Click to expand...

Paul mcginley is terrible. He loves the sound of his own voice a bit too much! Constantly makes the wrong  call about almost everything.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 20, 2021)

Finished meal in restaurant last night. £65. Came to pay. “How much would you like to pay Sir?” £65 please.  Well the look on her face. Anybody would have thought she was hoping that I would say £80!


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 20, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			Paul mcginley is terrible. He loves the sound of his own voice a bit too much! Constantly makes the wrong  call about almost everything.
		
Click to expand...

At least we have Brad Faxon to tell us what has been happening in US tournaments as we don't get to see or hear about that 

Rich Beem is the best by a mile IMO


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jun 20, 2021)

GB72 said:



			A bit of double standards. If 30000 English fans descended on Scotland despite the warnings due to the pandemic, it would be all over the news, questions in Parliament and scandle left right and centre. 30000 scots arrive in London and it is all 'what fun to see the tartan army, aren't they great' and not a word about totally ignoring the (unrealistic) requests from both governments to stay at home.
		
Click to expand...

If 30,000 English supporters turned up in Glasgow for a match and they were all dressed like Morris dancers I'm sure tat the media would point out how adorable they all looked.


----------



## drdel (Jun 20, 2021)

BBC specifies only BAME jobs applications to be considered, is it a slur to suggest the BAME community would not be successful if it was based on merit and talent?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Finished meal in restaurant last night. £65. Came to pay. “How much would you like to pay Sir?” £65 please.  Well the look on her face. Anybody would have thought she was hoping that I would say £80!
		
Click to expand...

You missed a trick there, I'd have started with a low bid of around 30 quid and see where we end up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2021)

drdel said:



			BBC specifies only BAME jobs applications to be considered, is it a slur to suggest the BAME community would not be successful if it was based on merit and talent?
		
Click to expand...

I am advised by Mrs BiM that there is not necessarily wrong depending on the post in question; or are you saying that is the case for all posts?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 20, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			If 30,000 English supporters turned up in Glasgow for a match and they were all dressed like Morris dancers I'm sure tat the media would point out how adorable they all looked.
		
Click to expand...

If 30,000 English turn up in Glasgow it would be a good sign the trains from Inverness are running well


----------



## BrianM (Jun 20, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			If 30,000 English turn up in Glasgow it would be a good sign the trains from Inverness are running well 

Click to expand...

Your not wrong 😂😂😂


----------



## NearHull (Jun 20, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			If 30,000 English turn up in Glasgow it would be a good sign the trains from Inverness are running well 

Click to expand...

If they all came from Manchester , ‘she‘ wouldn’t be happy.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 20, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Sadly I agree, with pubs hard enough to get in already, booking requirements in most places, groups of 6 inside etc I can see that heading for the ground is about the only place a large crowd can go (assuming the fan zones are full).
		
Click to expand...

May I be so bold as to ask what brought about this comment ( along with SlimeyS-' it may kick off outside the ground tonight' comment )??
Just curious!


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 20, 2021)

NearHull said:



			If they all came from Manchester , ‘she‘ wouldn’t be happy.
		
Click to expand...

Or, as she's better known now--either Nurse Cratchett, or more likely as- 'total control freak'-Stalin and what's his name in North Korea have a rival


----------



## 4LEX (Jun 20, 2021)

Katie Hopkins.

I had the misfortune to stumble across her Instagram the other night and it was that bad I thought it was a parody account. The spreading of false information, science denying and conspiracy nonsense was running through it from top to bottom. Can't believe accounts like hers are allowed to remain unchecked


----------



## chellie (Jun 20, 2021)

A dripping shower. Looks like it's going to cost around £80 for the cartridge alone.


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2021)

Someone I know recently had a cycle accident and is now paralyzed from the neck down!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			Someone I know recently had a cycle accident and is now paralyzed from the neck down! 

Click to expand...

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Dando (Jun 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			Someone I know recently had a cycle accident and is now paralyzed from the neck down! 

Click to expand...

that's awful


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			Someone I know recently had a cycle accident and is now paralyzed from the neck down! 

Click to expand...

Was going to have a ride this morning .
This is tragic but could happen to any of us.
With all the miracles of modern science the spinal cord is still a mystery.
Let’s hope it’s not permanent sometimes it can just be a shock reaction.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jun 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			Someone I know recently had a cycle accident and is now paralyzed from the neck down! 

Click to expand...

I'm a bit whingy as it's the 1st day back to work after a week off but that's given me a bit of perspective


----------



## Wilson (Jun 21, 2021)

My Daughter's athletics competition this morning was four boys/four girls from years 1 & 2 combined, apart from 3 schools who had a year 1 team, and a year 2 team - unsurprisingly, the three year 2 teams won Gold/Silver/Bronze, not that my Daughter cared, but it irritated me.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 21, 2021)

Wilson said:



			My Daughter's athletics competition this morning was four boys/four girls from years 1 & 2 combined, apart from 3 schools who had a year 1 team, and a year 2 team - unsurprisingly, the three year 2 teams won Gold/Silver/Bronze, not that my Daughter cared, but it irritated me.
		
Click to expand...

Good on her for not being irritated but I'm with you - why on earth field teams that are bound to win and not keep to the format of the others??


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2021)

Week in Cornwall put on 3lbs - irritating as I did try - so back on diet - lots of green veg and no carbs.  

Just back from local branch of high street supermarket and shelves empty of most common green veg...very irritating.  But why? What is it about the pandemic that is causing such supply issues...?

I could hazard a guess that there might be other causes but these are unmentionable, what was it we were told about risk to supply of fresh veg? Anyway, it’s just irritating.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 21, 2021)

Veneer prices. Like timber prices the cost of good veneer has shot up. Just priced up a set of Louro Preto and it's jumped up nearly £4 per leaf.

Might not sound a lot but I need 8 for ther floor stands I am working on. They are also limiting the maximum leaf width to 180mm from 220mm previously.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 21, 2021)

vet bills.
£70 for ear drops for a dog.


----------



## Pants (Jun 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just back from local branch of high street supermarket and shelves empty of most common green veg...very irritating.  But why? What is it about the pandemic that is causing such supply issues...?

I could hazard a guess that there might be other causes but these are unmentionable .....
		
Click to expand...

You just can't help yourself Hugh, can you!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Week in Cornwall put on 3lbs - irritating as I did try - so back on diet - lots of green veg and no carbs.  

Just back from local branch of high street supermarket and shelves empty of most common green veg...very irritating.  But why? What is it about the pandemic that is causing such supply issues...?

I could hazard a guess that there might be other causes but these are unmentionable, what was it we were told about risk to supply of fresh veg? Anyway, it’s just irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because you went late in the evening and all the veg tends to be gone by then, as did bread and milk. 
As confusing as it is to me abhorring the stuff. When working the shelves at Tesco as a nipper veg didn’t hang around long. Carrots were usually the first to go.

They’ll be plenty in the chiller in the back but they won’t stock the shelves that late as it perishes quickly!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Probably because you went late in the evening and all the veg tends to be gone by then, as did bread and milk.
As confusing as it is to me abhorring the stuff. When working the shelves at Tesco as a nipper veg didn’t hang around long. Carrots were usually the first to go.

They’ll be plenty in the chiller in the back but they won’t stock the shelves that late as it perishes quickly!
		
Click to expand...

Don’t think so.  I asked and was told they were having supply problems - and they were busy replenishing the shelves other than green veg.  Well of course they would say that. But it was irritating.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2021)

Pants said:



			You just can't help yourself Hugh, can you! 

Click to expand...

I simply observe that I was looking for green veg and the shelves were empty.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Don’t think so.  I asked and was told they were having supply problems - and they were busy replenishing the shelves other than green veg.  Well of course they would say that. But it was irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Green veg supply has been impacted by the weather we've had. Are we not allowed to mention the weather?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 22, 2021)

Staggeringly incompetent people. Who completely ignore very good advice, and go on to make staggeringly stupid decisions that go against said good advice. 

Then just to add the cherry on top. When the 💩 hits the fan, they try to throw someone else under the bus. Grrrr 🤬


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 22, 2021)

Beard dandruff.  I don't have head dandruff but beard dandruff is driving me mad.  Head & Shoulders doesn't seem to solve it.  Is there such a thing as Beard & Chest?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Staggeringly incompetent people. Who completely ignore very good advice, and go on to make staggeringly stupid decisions that go against said good advice. 

Then just to add the cherry on top. When the 💩 hits the fan, they try to throw someone else under the bus. Grrrr 🤬
		
Click to expand...

I thought we couldn't mention politics?🤣


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 22, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Beard dandruff.  I don't have head dandruff but beard dandruff is driving me mad.  Head & Shoulders doesn't seem to solve it.  Is there such a thing as Beard & Chest?
		
Click to expand...

My bald mate uses Neck and Shoulders


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I thought we couldn't mention politics?🤣
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I wasn't 😂


----------



## Rooter (Jun 22, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Beard dandruff.  I don't have head dandruff but beard dandruff is driving me mad.  Head & Shoulders doesn't seem to solve it.  Is there such a thing as Beard & Chest?
		
Click to expand...

Surely you just need to moisturise? dandruff is just dry skin. get the nivea out son. or delve into the bathroom cabinet and see what you can find!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Surely you just need to moisturise? dandruff is just dry skin. get the nivea out son. or delve into the bathroom cabinet and see what you can find!
		
Click to expand...

You need to shed the dead skin though, it’s about make sure it doesn’t build up.  If you have a thick beard you’ll need to exfoliate it from time to time by getting a comb in there and removing it. Beard oil may help though I find it makes mine worse.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 22, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			You need to shed the dead skin though, it’s about make sure it doesn’t build up.  If you have a thick beard you’ll need to exfoliate it from time to time by getting a comb in there and removing it. Beard oil may help though I find it makes mine worse.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh my advice was coming from someone that has to shave once a week if they want to look smart! #Babyface


----------



## Pants (Jun 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I simply observe that I was looking for green veg and the shelves were empty.
		
Click to expand...

And that would have been fine except .......

"I could hazard a guess that there might be other causes but _these are unmentionable_ ..... "

There is the (not so random) irritation   AGAIN!!!


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2021)

Feeling dumb, really dumb!

Currently in the middle of an MIT course on computation and Python.

Been a while since Ive studied this intensively and its true what they say about old dogs and new tricks it seems.......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2021)

Pants said:



			And that would have been fine except .......

"I could hazard a guess that there might be other causes but _these are unmentionable_ ..... "

There is the (not so random) irritation   AGAIN!!!
		
Click to expand...

Entirely in the imagination of the reader.


----------



## drdel (Jun 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Entirely in the imagination of the reader.
		
Click to expand...

You inference was pretty obvious,  as I expect you well know. 

UK's about 70,000 HGV drivers short: not because of politics but because few are training or attracted to time away from home.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Surely you just need to moisturise? dandruff is just dry skin. get the nivea out son. or delve into the bathroom cabinet and see what you can find!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but who wants a moisturised beard?


----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I simply observe that I was looking for green veg and the shelves were empty.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, right.
No underhanded political digs at all?


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Entirely in the imagination of the reader.
		
Click to expand...

Ok and I’ve won the Nigerian lottery


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2021)

Dando said:



			Ok and I’ve won the Nigerian lottery
		
Click to expand...

Again?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2021)

well looks like another long term poster account will go soon enough 😣

Can see more stopping posting as well 😢


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			well looks like another long term poster account will go soon enough 😣

Can see more stopping posting as well 😢
		
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## chellie (Jun 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			well looks like another long term poster account will go soon enough 😣

Can see more stopping posting as well 😢
		
Click to expand...

Are you leaving the forum?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2021)

chellie said:



			Are you leaving the forum?
		
Click to expand...

If the regulars keep stop posting then and other deleting their accounts then a big part of what makes this forum great will be gone - still angry and annoyed that someone like Drive4show felt it was that bad he left and others like Stu have stopped posting - this forum is great and it’s a shame to see people like that leave or stop posting.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If the regulars keep stop posting then and other deleting their accounts then a big part of what makes this forum great will be gone - still angry and annoyed that someone like Drive4show felt it was that bad he left and others like Stu have stopped posting - this forum is great and it’s a shame to see people like that leave or stop posting.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Stu had other stuff in his life rather than the forum being so bad he didn't frequent anymore.

Truthfully - if an online forum has enough impact on their emotional well-being that users need to leave...well then probably best they do. It really shouldn't be that serious imho.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I thought Stu had other stuff in his life rather than the forum being so bad he didn't frequent anymore.

Truthfully - if an online forum has enough impact on their emotional well-being that users need to leave...well then probably best they do. It really shouldn't be that serious imho.
		
Click to expand...

Understand the point you’re making and can’t disagree but the reasons for leaving arent about well being etc more about losing the enjoyment of the forum and also losing a lot of what was good about it - someone like Gordon used to offer people to visit for rounds etc and I suspect he wouldn’t want to play golf with some now , never used to be like that.  

I guess things move on and thankfully I still get to speak to them and play golf with them but it would be a shame to see things like H4H and whippersnappers start to dwindle because the forum has less people who also meet and play golf ( as well as all the other nonsense on here )


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If the regulars keep stop posting then and other deleting their accounts then a big part of what makes this forum great will be gone - still angry and annoyed that someone like Drive4show felt it was that bad he left and others like Stu have stopped posting - this forum is great and it’s a shame to see people like that leave or stop posting.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree Phil,but when you get certain people constantly arguing & being snidey to get a reaction out of people.
Was a shame to see Fish go,did lots for the forum & had lots of friends on here ☹️


----------



## chellie (Jun 22, 2021)

People argue, have hissy fits and throw their toys out of the pram on Forums. It's just the nature of them. My view as a long time Mod elsewhere is to just go away from the forum if it is so bad. 

Oh, and make use of the ignore button. It is something that I never thought I would use but can say that this past year I have used it a lot on the other Forum. Too many posters irritating me and hacking me off. was the only way I could continue as a MOD.


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2021)

chellie said:



			People argue, have hissy fits and throw their toys out of the pram on Forums. It's just the nature of them. My view as a long time Mod elsewhere is to just go away from the forum if it is so bad. 

Oh, and make use of the ignore button. It is something that I never thought I would use but can say that this past year I have used it a lot on the other Forum. Too many posters irritating me and hacking me off. was the only way I could continue as a MOD.
		
Click to expand...


thats great until you try and read a thread where half the posts are by people you have on ignore and another thread has become illegible as is the case on here now

it may be the way of forums but that doesnt stop it being a shame to see one deteriorate so badly that most of the good guys leave


----------



## chellie (Jun 22, 2021)

fundy said:



			thats great until you try and read a thread where half the posts are by people you have on ignore and another thread has become illegible as is the case on here now

it may be the way of forums but that doesnt stop it being a shame to see one deteriorate so badly that most of the good guys leave
		
Click to expand...

Well, it's not affected it for me. Are there really that many that have left?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2021)

chellie said:



			People argue, have hissy fits and throw their toys out of the pram on Forums. It's just the nature of them. My view as a long time Mod elsewhere is to just go away from the forum if it is so bad.

Oh, and make use of the ignore button. It is something that I never thought I would use but can say that this past year I have used it a lot on the other Forum. Too many posters irritating me and hacking me off. was the only way I could continue as a MOD.
		
Click to expand...

Think the ignore function is a very good function but unfortunately when I recently used it the threads became really ineligible at times and very hard to read - got used to just not bothering to read some posters. 

Forums do evolve over time and some posters come and go - some just stop and others return


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 22, 2021)

To my mind a forum is a place for opinions, sharing information and having a discussion. Unfortunately sometimes that denegrates into sniping, back biting, name calling, points scoring and the like.  I think there are some people who just look for the posts off others just to be offended and have a go at them. 
Others who enjoy lighting a blue touch paper and standing back to see what happens. 
I'd like to think we were all adult on here and discuss things in a sensible way but sadly that doesn't always happen. 
Let's just enjoy the forum, make it a fun place to be and not somewhere to go for an argument.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2021)

Slime said:



			Yeah, right.
No underhanded political digs at all?
		
Click to expand...

Nope - just irritated that at 6pm there were empty shelves in the supermarket and when I was told that the issue was supply difficulties I was wondering what about the pandemic was causing that.

And if it isn‘t the pandemic then what is it.  Yes of course there might be issues relating to imports tied in with where we are today relative to the EU and the RoW, but if that is the answer then let’s just say it rather than pretend otherwise.  Because this is not political - that’s done unless some haven’t noticed...this is about food on the shelves - or not as the case may be.

But let’s just be honest and open about this and have less of the denial nonsense.  It doesn’t need to be an argument.  If this was just my local Waitrose having an isolated problem then great, but I have noticed some shortages over the last few months - though less obvious and severe than yesterday evening.  It could well all be down to the pandemic - not good but hopefully short term.

btw - my irritation with Pings issues getting shafts and other components for my new bats is 100% down to the pandemic - no ifs, buts or maybes 😘


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 23, 2021)

chellie said:



			People argue, have hissy fits and throw their toys out of the pram on Forums. It's just the nature of them. My view as a long time Mod elsewhere is to just go away from the forum if it is so bad.

Oh, and make use of the ignore button. It is something that I never thought I would use but can say that this past year I have used it a lot on the other Forum. Too many posters irritating me and hacking me off. was the only way I could continue as a MOD.
		
Click to expand...

I've been reading this forum for quite some time, lots of people who's input I found interesting are long gone, its not a new thing people come and go. I could easily find you posts from over a decade ago from the same faces as today complaining about arguing etc. 
It's nothing new, forums can be a way for people to let of some steam and as long as it stays within the bounds of common decency I dont see it as issue, just seems that some are taking to having a bit of flounce about it of late, I'm not sure why and they'll soon be forgotten.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I thought Stu had other stuff in his life rather than the forum being so bad he didn't frequent anymore.

Truthfully - if an online forum has enough impact on their emotional well-being that users need to leave...well then probably best they do. It really shouldn't be that serious imho.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more with this really. If somebody can't hack a few minor disagreements on a forum then they're better off out of it, and all power to them.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 23, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Yeah, but who wants a moisturised beard?
		
Click to expand...

Who wants beard dandruff in their cornflakes though??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2021)

Buying a train ticket, why is it so hard? I'm travelling to a small village outside York tomorrow. Direct from my station to York, one change for the local chugger. A return should be simple but it is not. In the end, I have to book 3 separate tickets, not to save money but according to the system there are no seats available on the key route if I book a return. Book separately and all is fine . 

The downside, apart from hassle of going through the system 3 times, is that if any train is late I am stuffed as they are all independent tickets.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2021)

Transit vans - why don't they fit them with indicators? Seems a weird oversight.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Buying a train ticket, why is it so hard? I'm travelling to a small village outside York tomorrow. Direct from my station to York, one change for the local chugger. A return should be simple but it is not. In the end, I have to book 3 separate tickets, not to save money but according to the system there are no seats available on the key route if I book a return. Book separately and all is fine .

The downside, apart from hassle of going through the system 3 times, is that if any train is late I am stuffed as they are all independent tickets.
		
Click to expand...

look at www.TrainSplit.com 
does the hard work for you 👍😎


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			look at www.TrainSplit.com
does the hard work for you 👍😎
		
Click to expand...

That is a good find, thank you. Straight away they came up with the journey I have booked with 3 tickets in one go. Next time.............


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 23, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Who wants beard dandruff in their cornflakes though??
		
Click to expand...

The milk disguises them.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is a good find, thank you. Straight away they came up with the journey I have booked with 3 tickets in one go. Next time.............
		
Click to expand...

Also 

https://www.splitticketing.com/


----------



## Dando (Jun 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Transit vans - why don't they fit them with indicators? Seems a weird oversight.
		
Click to expand...

my dad got a life time ban from the white van drivers club for using an indicator, letting someone out at a junction, thanking someone and not tailgating.


----------



## Slab (Jun 23, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Don’t think so.  I asked and was told they were having supply problems - and they were busy replenishing the shelves other than green veg.  Well of course they would say that. But it was irritating.
		
Click to expand...

My only observation is, if you ask a member of store staff why xyz is out of stock the chances of you getting an accurate answer is fairly low, they’re more likely just giving you a polite plausible answer so that you’ll leave them alone to get on with filling the shelves

I wouldn’t take the answer too seriously but I totally get & share the irritation but at the end of the day the shelf is still empty & I need to buy something else or come back


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 23, 2021)

Oil now $75 a barrel


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is a good find, thank you. Straight away they came up with the journey I have booked with 3 tickets in one go. Next time.............
		
Click to expand...

We use it a lot at work, we have drivers delivering cars all over the place and they need to get home or to their next job

👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 23, 2021)

The user guide to the new MS Teams App my wife’s work has developed and just put live...it’s to support a key aspect of what is delivered to the public by the team she is in.  

Put together by the team administrator the guide is frankly not very good and very confusing. My wife was really struggling with it so called her local desktop services support team (me) to help - she says that only two or three of the team of about ten have got to grips with using it - and I am not surprised.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 23, 2021)

Cycling back through the village at school kicking out time. Dangerous times as not one Mum even thinks they're still on a road as they fling open their car doors and get out whilst looking at something other than the public highway they're on!


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 23, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oil now $75 a barrel 

Click to expand...

Hopefully you’ll get independence soon.

Seriously though, I remember $110 a barrel when it was costing $60 a barrel to pull it, and that was 6 years ago. I’m well out of it now but I wouldn’t be surprised if it costs close on $70 a barrel to pull it now.

Personally, I think Scotland should be independent but I wouldn’t look to oil to be the great saviour.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 23, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Hopefully you’ll get independence soon.

Seriously though, I remember $110 a barrel when it was costing $60 a barrel to pull it, and that was 6 years ago. I’m well out of it now but I wouldn’t be surprised if it costs close on $70 a barrel to pull it now.

Personally, I think Scotland should be independent but I wouldn’t look to oil to be the great saviour.
		
Click to expand...

Can the English vote next time too 😁


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 23, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Can the English vote next time too 😁
		
Click to expand...

I hope so. I’ll vote Leave. No country should have laws made by another country.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2021)

Needed to check something kn my EE mobile account..
Tried to login to the site and my stored password was declared incorrect...tried a few others I use but it was having none of it.
No worries as there's a Reset Password button - press......
"We have sent you a Password Reset email. Please follow the steps to rest your password..



9 hours later and I'm still waiting for the email........
Tried 6 or 7 times throughout the day.....Still waiting....
I'd go out of business if I treated my customers like that


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Needed to check something kn my EE mobile account..
Tried to login to the site and my stored password was declared incorrect...tried a few others I use but it was having none of it.
No worries as there's a Reset Password button - press......
"We have sent you a Password Reset email. Please follow the steps to rest your password..



9 hours later and I'm still waiting for the email........
Tried 6 or 7 times throughout the day.....Still waiting....
I'd go out of business if I treated my customers like that

Click to expand...

Has one checked ones junk or spam folder? 
Do they have an old email address on file? 

😎


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Has one checked ones junk or spam folder?
Do they have an old email address on file?

😎
		
Click to expand...

One has and there's nowt from EE..
I've typed in the email address and its the only one I've ever had....had an advertising email through a couple of hours ago.....


----------



## bobmac (Jun 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			One has and there's nowt from EE..
I've typed in the email address and its the only one I've ever had....had an advertising email through a couple of hours ago.....

Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 23, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			I hope so. I’ll vote Leave. No country should have laws made by another country.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t want a vote. Anyway that’s political and so I cannot comment further 🤔


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Couldn't agree more with this really. If somebody can't hack a few minor disagreements on a forum then they're better off out of it, and all power to them.
		
Click to expand...

I get that, but some of the comments are pathetic, childish and, sometimes, plain rude.
Childish I can live with, pathetic is just pathetic, but the rude ones are just not necessary.
I guarantee they would not often be said face to face!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 23, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Oil now $75 a barrel 

Click to expand...

Just forget about it. 🇬🇧 🇬🇧🇬🇧


----------



## Patster1969 (Jun 23, 2021)

Just seen the worst advert on TV - Sumup card payment system. I thought the On The Market ad was bad but this has hit a new level of annoyance


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 23, 2021)

Slime said:



			I get that, but some of the comments are pathetic, childish and, sometimes, plain rude.
Childish I can live with, pathetic is just pathetic, but the rude ones are just not necessary.
I guarantee they would not often be said face to face!
		
Click to expand...

Is this the only forum you post on or have ever read? It's incredibly tame here, almost banal compared to many others. My good lady wife used to go on Mumsnet, that place is mental 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			Just seen *the worst advert on TV - Sumup card payment system*. I thought the On The Market ad was bad but this has hit a new level of annoyance
		
Click to expand...

Funding Circle trumps that one for me.
Not only is it awful, it's also really unnerving. Jeez, I hate that advert!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 23, 2021)

Hand driers! The one's where you can't  get your hands under the "blower" and the "sensor" at the same time ... Grrr


----------



## Dando (Jun 24, 2021)

Slime said:



			Funding Circle trumps that one for me.
Not only is it awful, it's also really unnerving. Jeez, I hate that advert!
		
Click to expand...

I’ll raise the “toadally money” advert


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2021)

Chris Moyles and Johnny Vaughan on Radio X. They just spout utter garbage whenever they are on, if ever the phrase "love to hear your own voice" was coined for anyone, it would be these two pub bores.
Shame as the station generally plays some decent music but I have to turn off if either of these are on air.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Chris Moyles and Johnny Vaughan on Radio X. They just spout utter garbage whenever they are on, if ever the phrase "love to hear your own voice" was coined for anyone, it would be these two pub bores.
Shame as the station generally plays some decent music but I have to turn off if either of these are on air.
		
Click to expand...

I remember when radio DJs were there to give tidbits about the songs they play as a segue between the music (with the focus on music).

I think mid/late 90s they started getting this sense of self inflation that people wanted to hear them more than the music. Radio 1 became the MTV of the airwaves. 

There's stations for talky talky and stations for music surely? 

Disclaimer: radio stations tend not to play my "stylr" of music so I don't really listen to them which means the above view might just be as valid as my Euros final ticket made out of crackerbread...


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Chris Moyles and Johnny Vaughan on Radio X. They just spout utter garbage whenever they are on, if ever the phrase "love to hear your own voice" was coined for anyone, it would be these two pub bores.
Shame as the station generally plays some decent music but I have to turn off if either of these are on air.
		
Click to expand...

Spotify is the answer to that.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Spotify is the answer to that.
		
Click to expand...

I mainly listen to Radio 6 as it seems to play the whole spectrum of music but in the car I channel hop hence coming across Radio X lol. I'm not fussed about Spotify, I already have all the music I need on my phone and if I want more I can easily get it from *cough* certain sources 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I mainly listen to Radio 6 as it seems to play the whole spectrum of music but in the car I channel hop hence coming across Radio X lol. I'm not fussed about Spotify, I already have all the music I need on my phone and if I want more I can easily get it from *cough* certain sources 😉
		
Click to expand...

I never used to listen to the radio at all until I got my car two months ago. I now have Radio X and Magic as the only two stations I've bothered to program in, and flick between those two depending on my mood. I'm never driving far enough to bother connecting my phone up to play my own music, it's normally just 10-15 minute drives for me. The thing that irritates me about Radio X is not the DJs but the apparently extremely limited playlist. Even in those short journeys which I maybe do 3 or 4 a week, I still manage to hear one of the two newest Foo Fighters songs at least two or three times. I like the Foo Fighters but I don't need to hear them that much, especially when the new tracks could have been written in their sleep.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 24, 2021)

Come to wash my car and looking for the brush I bought to scrub my wheels couple of weeks back.  
Found it at the sink used as a dish brush. 

Not quite sure why our lass would think I’d buy some implement to wash the pots with?


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Come to wash my car and looking for the brush I bought to scrub my wheels couple of weeks back.  
Found it at the sink used as a dish brush. 

Not quite sure why our lass would think I’d buy some implement to wash the pots with?
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 24, 2021)

Birds in the ducted aircon. 3 times in the last few weeks we’ve had Sparrows peaking through the grills in the lounge and main bedroom. If there’s been a hole for them to get in, we’ve been airconning the planet through the hole too.

Had the fitter out today. 3 dead Sparrows fished out of the ducting.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jun 24, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Birds in the ducted aircon. 3 times in the last few weeks we’ve had Sparrows peaking through the grills in the lounge and main bedroom. If there’s been a hole for them to get in, we’ve been airconning the planet through the hole too.

Had the fitter out today. 3 dead Sparrows fished out of the ducting.
		
Click to expand...

Doing your bit to combat global warming?


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 24, 2021)

Day off tomorrow,  forecast is light rain, third Friday in a row.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jun 24, 2021)

Slime said:



			Funding Circle trumps that one for me.
Not only is it awful, it's also really unnerving. Jeez, I hate that advert!
		
Click to expand...

I'll try everything in my power to avoid that one then


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I never used to listen to the radio at all until I got my car two months ago. I now have Radio X and Magic as the only two stations I've bothered to program in, and flick between those two depending on my mood. I'm never driving far enough to bother connecting my phone up to play my own music, it's normally just 10-15 minute drives for me. The thing that irritates me about Radio X is not the DJs but the apparently extremely limited playlist. Even in those short journeys which I maybe do 3 or 4 a week, I still manage to hear one of the two newest Foo Fighters songs at least two or three times. I like the Foo Fighters but I don't need to hear them that much, especially when the new tracks could have been written in their sleep.
		
Click to expand...

Need to somehow get podcasts on your stereo

That's the future, great to smash through them on a drive really pass the time


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Need to somehow get podcasts on your stereo

That's the future, great to smash through them on a drive really pass the time
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't they be longer than 10-15 minutes? I don't really think I'd be able to concentrate hard enough to pay attention to it, what with only having been on the road two months, lol.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wouldn't they be longer than 10-15 minutes? I don't really think I'd be able to concentrate hard enough to pay attention to it, what with only having been on the road two months, lol.
		
Click to expand...

You would be surprised lol

They would be but you can listen to them in stages 

I do 2-3 a day to be fair lol 50 mins average drive tho,


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Birds in the ducted aircon. 3 times in the last few weeks we’ve had Sparrows peaking through the grills in the lounge and main bedroom. If there’s been a hole for them to get in, we’ve been airconning the planet through the hole too.

Had the fitter out today. 3 dead Sparrows fished out of the ducting.
		
Click to expand...

Issues with Air Con is not something I've encountered in Scotland.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 24, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Need to somehow get podcasts on your stereo

That's the future, great to smash through them on a drive really pass the time
		
Click to expand...

That's what I do for my drives.  I listen to loads of podcasts and it's amazing what you can learn as you drive along.  Horses for courses.  I'd rather listen to interesting factual stuff and learn something than listen to banal chatter on the radio.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 24, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			That's what I do for my drives.  I listen to loads of podcasts and it's amazing what you can learn as you drive along.  Horses for courses.  I'd rather listen to interesting factual stuff and learn something than listen to banal chatter on the radio.
		
Click to expand...

Ironically my main postcast is the Dave berry breakfast show lol


----------



## Dando (Jun 25, 2021)

last night Mrs D said that this weekend she wanted to move the living room around.

2 guesses what I've just had to do?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 25, 2021)

People who wear neck scarves instead of disposable masks, it seems a popular thing to do but please at least wash it now and again rather than let it look like the dog has been playing with it for a fortnight 🤮


----------



## GB72 (Jun 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			People who wear neck scarves instead of disposable masks, it seems a popular thing to do but please at least wash it now and again rather than let it look like the dog has been playing with it for a fortnight 🤮
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if it still stands true but I remember when mask wearing first started, it was reported that wearing a neck scarf or similar was actually worse than not wearing anything so mine went in the bin and were replaced with normal masks.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 25, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Not sure if it still stands true but I remember when mask wearing first started, it was reported that wearing a neck scarf or similar was actually worse than not wearing anything so mine went in the bin and were replaced with normal masks.
		
Click to expand...

I swear the point of doing it is nothing to do with protecting anyone it's just conforming 

Nobody can tell you to leave because your not wearing a mask


----------



## Neilds (Jun 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			last night Mrs D said that this weekend she wanted to move the living room around.

2 guesses what I've just had to do?
		
Click to expand...

And guess what you will be doing next week- putting it all back again!!!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 25, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I swear the point of doing it is nothing to do with protecting anyone it's just conforming

Nobody can tell you to leave because your not wearing a mask
		
Click to expand...

I don't recall seeing anyone wearing a mask that will offer any kind of genuine protection sice the first weeks of lockdown. When there was a guy in Sainsburys wearing what looked like the hood from a fallout suit.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 25, 2021)

The Things That Gladden thread becoming an irritation!!

If someone has something good happen - congratulate them and let them enjoy the moment.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I don't recall seeing anyone wearing a mask that will offer any kind of genuine protection sice the first weeks of lockdown. When there was a guy in Sainsburys wearing what looked like the hood from a fallout suit.
		
Click to expand...

I started off with three-layer masks, but when the weather got warmer it was just too hot to wear them on the tube, I couldn't breathe. I had to switch to a single-layer stretchy fabric one. Material-wise it's basically no different to pulling your t-shirt up over your face. But it fulfils the criteria of needing to wear a mask. I also don't really believe it makes any difference, but I have no objection to wearing one so it's fine.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The Things That Gladden thread becoming an irritation!!

If someone has something good happen - congratulate them and let them enjoy the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Or when someone makes an innocuous tongue-in-cheek comment and four or five people get the wrong end of the stick and pile in having a go at them? What about that?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Or when someone makes an innocuous tongue-in-cheek comment and four or five people get the wrong end of the stick and pile in having a go at them? What about that?
		
Click to expand...

Equally irritating but the tongue in cheek element easily missed across the airwaves


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Equally irritating but the tongue in cheek element easily missed across the airwaves 

Click to expand...

Ah I thought people knew me better by now.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ah I thought people knew me better by now. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ah I thought people knew me better by now. 

Click to expand...

No chance, once judged it’s a life sentence.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-57607679?ns_mchannel=social&ns_source=twitter&ns_campaign=bbc_live&ns_linkname=60d5ab297700c04e4db488d2&Canadian NHS worker who cared for Covid patients has visa refused - MP&2021-06-25T11:04:43.387Z&ns_fee=0&pinned_post_locator=urn:asset:152117a0-1022-461c-9b09-84fb3d946491&pinned_post_asset_id=60d5ab297700c04e4db488d2&pinned_post_type=share

Just what do you have to do to qualify for an visa extension then?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Or when someone makes an innocuous tongue-in-cheek comment and four or five people get the wrong end of the stick and pile in having a go at them? What about that?
		
Click to expand...

People who post ambiguous comments.

Perhaps if 4 or 5 people got the wrong end of the stick then the issue lies with the way it was expressed rather than those making the comments?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			People who post ambiguous comments.

Perhaps if 4 or 5 people got the wrong end of the stick then the issue lies with the way it was expressed rather than those making the comments?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe people just need to lighten up and stop taking absolutely everything super seriously all of the livelong day.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Maybe people just need to lighten up and stop taking absolutely everything super seriously all of the livelong day.
		
Click to expand...

Mate you know this is a golf forum? 🤣


----------



## GB72 (Jun 25, 2021)

One definite covid case in the Scotland A rugby team and 8 others now isolating. Was looking forward to the match at Welford Road, hope it can go ahead. 

Not having a dig or anything but that is 2 Scotland teams in a week with cases. Are there issues with their covid protocols or, indeed, the protocols where they are training (assume they were in England for matches both times).


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 25, 2021)

How come the wife gives me a job list ? 
I don’t have time for these things my life span is on average shorter than a woman so I need to spend my time wisely …


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			last night Mrs D said that this weekend she wanted to move the living room around.

2 guesses what I've just had to do?
		
Click to expand...

Mrs Colch's nickname is "Pickfords" because of the amount of time she spends moving furniture.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 25, 2021)

One of my dogs has been particularly naughty this week. To add to that naughtiness during a reprimand and being picked up he has bit my head leaving a nice little toothy gash.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 25, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch's nickname is "Pickfords" because of the amount of time she spends moving furniture.
		
Click to expand...

My wife is Capability Brown. I dug, no pun intended, my heels in over her current plans to change the garden 2 weeks ago. She came up with the same plans, again/again/again this evening. Still not happening.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 25, 2021)

People who feel they have a legitimate excuse for ignoring rules, regs and requests beause they are immune from said rules/regs/requests.


----------



## NearHull (Jun 26, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			People who feel they have a legitimate excuse for ignoring rules, regs and requests beause they are immune from said rules/regs/requests.
		
Click to expand...

Any particular politician come to mind?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 26, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Any particular politician come to mind?
		
Click to expand...

Anyone, not just politicians.


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			My wife is Capability Brown. I dug, no pun intended, my heels in over her current plans to change the garden 2 weeks ago. She came up with the same plans, again/again/again this evening. Still not happening.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve lost count of the number of times I have put plants in (where Mrs d has told me) only to have to move them the next day


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2021)

Spent most of the day doing bits in the garden and re waterproofing part of the summer house roof.

Was hoping to sit down with a few beers but oh no I now have to put the tv wall bracket up


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2021)

Fancied a bbq for tea but couldn’t get gas for love nor money so planned to cook it in the oven.

Eldest calls from work and said she’ll bring pizzas in with her - not a problem and everyone is happy

Eldest then says she fancies shish kebab again no problem everyone happy

Mrs d has moaned 6 times that I haven’t bothered to cook tea.

I’m sure if i shot myself she’d moan that I didn’t hang myself


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’ve lost count of the number of times I have put plants in (where Mrs d has told me) only to have to move them the next day
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need to grow a pair mate 😬😂


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sounds like you need to grow a pair mate 😬😂
		
Click to expand...

I now leave them where they are


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			I now leave them where they are
		
Click to expand...

Good man,we’re all equals after all 🤷‍♂️😊


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			Fancied a bbq for tea but couldn’t get gas for love nor money so planned to cook it in the oven.

Eldest calls from work and said she’ll bring pizzas in with her - not a problem and everyone is happy

Eldest then says she fancies shish kebab again no problem everyone happy

Mrs d has moaned 6 times that I haven’t bothered to cook tea.

I’m sure if i shot myself she’d moan that I didn’t hang myself
		
Click to expand...

Not really a BBQ if you're using gas 😉


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 26, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Not really a BBQ if you're using gas 😉
		
Click to expand...

Flame grill tastes better anyways


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 26, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sounds like you need to grow a pair mate 😬😂
		
Click to expand...

He’d have to sew em back on first 😎🤭


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He’d have to sew em back on first 😎🤭
		
Click to expand...

And move em the next day 😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2021)

Bit of a multiple irritation today 

Samsung dryer is 3 years old .. 5 year warranty .. its just broke for second time .. same thing as last time .. this part (see pic) snaps because it's poorly designed and made of plastic not metal 

So annoyance one is badly design 

Annoyance 2 is they don't have record of me registering the extending of the warranty .. now that's either mine or their fault .. either their records missed it or I forgot .. so for now Ill blame myself as could have forgot these things happen 

Annoyance 3 is having to register for extending of a warranty that's free (got proof of purchase) should be standard 

Annoyance 4 is I think I can find the part to repair it myself . Only £20 .. just it's a white part and the company put it on a white background so I can't be 100% sure lol 

I'll find out im sure 

Been a fun Sunday so far


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Bit of a multiple irritation today

Samsung dryer is 3 years old .. 5 year warranty .. its just broke for second time .. same thing as last time .. this part (see pic) snaps because it's poorly designed and made of plastic not metal

So annoyance one is badly design

Annoyance 2 is they don't have record of me registering the extending of the warranty .. now that's either mine or their fault .. either their records missed it or I forgot .. so for now Ill blame myself as could have forgot these things happen

Annoyance 3 is having to register for extending of a warranty that's free (got proof of purchase) should be standard

Annoyance 4 is I think I can find the part to repair it myself . Only £20 .. just it's a white part and the company put it on a white background so I can't be 100% sure lol

I'll find out im sure

Been a fun Sunday so far 
	View attachment 37260

Click to expand...

eBay to the rescue £31 arrives Tuesday they said 

Samsung can take their 48 hours to decide if it's warranty or not and I'll just fix it.. if it is under warranty it's only 18 more months which this fan would last anyways so now I know I'll just keep it going myself rathsr than throw it out .. seems a waste


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 27, 2021)

Manufacturers of screws who insist on making the heads from metal so soft it could be butter. A day of DIY, with screw heads disintegrating at the merest hint of pressure through a screwdriver has left the air in our house very, very blue.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 27, 2021)

Doing a pre trip check of the caravan ahead of 11 days away on Thursday to discover the side lights are not getting any feed from the car so need to get that looked at tomorrow or Tuesday . rain forecast for tomorrow which will make the planned mowing a pain  or at worse delay until Wednesday. Be glad when August gets here at will be only 4 lawns left as I run down to full retirement


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 27, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Manufacturers of screws who insist on making the heads from metal so soft it could be butter. A day of DIY, with screw heads disintegrating at the merest hint of pressure through a screwdriver has left the air in our house very, very blue.
		
Click to expand...

Buy decent screws and a screwdriver that is a perfect fit. Using a driver that sort of fits will see you have issues.


----------



## Dando (Jun 27, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Doing a pre trip check of the caravan ahead of 11 days away on Thursday to discover the side lights are not getting any feed from the car so need to get that looked at tomorrow or Tuesday . rain forecast for tomorrow which will make the planned mowing a pain  or at worse delay until Wednesday. Be glad when August gets here at will be only 4 lawns left as I run down to full retirement
		
Click to expand...

Where are you off to?


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			Where are you off to?
		
Click to expand...

Scotland for Scottish Mixed pairs week via Siloth


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Manufacturers of screws who insist on making the heads from metal so soft it could be butter. A day of DIY, with screw heads disintegrating at the merest hint of pressure through a screwdriver has left the air in our house very, very blue.
		
Click to expand...

Just had the same with the roof I've put on my pergola, a pilot hole helped a lot but the quality of the screw head was terrible. I lost count of the amount of screws I had to remove and throw away


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 27, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Scotland for Scottish Mixed pairs week via Siloth 

Click to expand...

Siloth? 😉


----------



## Dando (Jun 27, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Scotland for Scottish Mixed pairs week via Siloth 

Click to expand...

We fancy going to Scotland in our caravan.
I’d love to wake up on the side of a loch


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Siloth? 😉
		
Click to expand...

Yup , playing on the 3rd around lunchtime


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			We fancy going to Scotland in our caravan.
I’d love to wake up on the side of a loch
		
Click to expand...

Love it up there, been to Carnoustie twice and looking forward to exploring more next year


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 27, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Yup , playing on the 3rd around lunchtime 

Click to expand...

In tremendous condition at present, enjoy 😎


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 27, 2021)

People having loads more fun than me away in their caravans. Really irritating.


----------



## NearHull (Jun 27, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Scotland for Scottish Mixed pairs week via Siloth 

Click to expand...

Is that Blairgowrie, Alyth, Forfar, Kerrimuir, Strathmuir?  Norman hosting?


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 27, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Is that Blairgowrie, Alyth, Forfar, Kerrimuir, Strathmuir?  Norman hosting?
		
Click to expand...

Yup that's the one 😉👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Buy decent screws and a screwdriver that is a perfect fit. Using a driver that sort of fits will see you have issues.
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Just had the same with the roof I've put on my pergola, a pilot hole helped a lot but the quality of the screw head was terrible. I lost count of the amount of screws I had to remove and throw away 

Click to expand...

Decent screws, pilot hole, clearance hole, countersink & tallow on the threads & your problems will disappear.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just had the same with the roof I've put on my pergola, a pilot hole helped a lot but the quality of the screw head was terrible. I lost count of the amount of screws I had to remove and throw away 

Click to expand...

They were probably stainless screws,we have use them to use them at work.


----------



## NearHull (Jun 27, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Yup that's the one 😉👍
		
Click to expand...

I played in the September Men’s Pairs for the first seven years, my partner can’t now make it.  A really enjoyable event on good courses


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 28, 2021)

I’m wearing my contact lenses a lot more these last few months and I’ve run out of the one for my right eye. Tsk.

OK I’m just going to have to wear my glasses, but as we are heading up London later today - meal this evening plus overnight stay as making a two day occasion of it for our 30th tomorrow (I know - how has she managed _that_ you might well ask) with long overdue visit to Westminster Abbey and shopping for a nice piece of jewellery tomorrow - plus with a bit of rain about that would these days be two days for my contacts as my glasses lenses have got a bit scuffed...drat!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’m wearing my contact lenses a lot more these last few months and I’ve run out of the one for my right eye. Tsk.

OK I’m just going to have to wear my glasses, but as we are heading up London later today - meal this evening plus overnight stay as making a two day occasion of it for our 30th tomorrow (I know - how has she managed _that_ you might well ask) with long overdue visit to Westminster Abbey and shopping for a nice piece of jewellery tomorrow - plus with a bit of rain about that would these days be two days for my contacts as my glasses lenses have got a bit scuffed...drat!
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried just one in your left eye? I use the mono-vision system so correction in right eye for distance only. Get the best of both worlds as close up work is fine as brain works out which eye to use for which.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2021)

Trying to send a group text to the members of my football team to see who's coming for a kickabout on Wednesday, I spend time creating the group and adding everyone to it - 23 members. When I go to send the message it says you can only add 20 people at once. What is the point of the contact group then? Grrr.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Trying to send a group text to the members of my football team to see who's coming for a kickabout on Wednesday, I spend time creating the group and adding everyone to it - 23 members. When I go to send the message it says you can only add 20 people at once. What is the point of the contact group then? Grrr.
		
Click to expand...

Why on earth you using txt services .. lol get them all on WhatsApp.. got groups of over 40 on there


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Why on earth you using txt services .. lol get them all on WhatsApp.. got groups of over 40 on there
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't work. Replies in the WhatsApp group just get lost amid Euros discussion and other nonsense. Half the people never even see my message before it's swept away. I even tried a WhatsApp 'broadcast' last week and several people said they didn't even receive it so can't trust that either.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It doesn't work. Replies in the WhatsApp group just get lost amid Euros discussion and other nonsense. Half the people never even see my message before it's swept away. I even tried a WhatsApp 'broadcast' last week and several people said they didn't even receive it so can't trust that either.
		
Click to expand...

We have a few WhatsApp groups 

Overtime 
Mafia requests 
General work chat 

The top two have strict rules of subject only chat or your booted out lol


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 28, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Have you tried just one in your left eye? I use the mono-vision system so correction in right eye for distance only. Get the best of both worlds as close up work is fine as brain works out which eye to use for which.
		
Click to expand...

I am right eye dominant and so for my left I have close vision and distance vision lenses. I have distance only for right. As you say Brain works out which eye to ‘use’ according to what I want to do - and in fact I could do without left close but it does help a little.  But no right eye lens is an issue but I will try using distance lens in left and nothin in right and see how well my brain does sorting things out.


----------



## woofers (Jun 28, 2021)

Road signs being obscured by overgrown shrubbery, hedges, trees, etc etc. 
If it warrants putting a sign up in the first place, then it warrants keeping it legible, otherwise save the money from making and erecting the sign and add to the pot saved by not cutting said shrubbery, hedges, trees etc etc.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I am right eye dominant and so for my left I have close vision and distance vision lenses. I have distance only for right. As you say Brain works out which eye to ‘use’ according to what I want to do - and in fact I could do without left close but it does help a little.  But no right eye lens is an issue but I will try using distance lens in left and nothin in right and see how well my brain does sorting things out.
		
Click to expand...

Update...just been out and about with only left eye lens in. And that works well enough.  Probably because though I am right eye dominant my left eye vision is quite a bit worse - so sort left eye and brain seems to go with it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 28, 2021)

woofers said:



			Road signs being obscured by overgrown shrubbery, hedges, trees, etc etc.
If it warrants putting a sign up in the first place, then it warrants keeping it legible, otherwise save the money from making and erecting the sign and add to the pot saved by not cutting said shrubbery, hedges, trees etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

And likewise signs indicating speed cameras but not indicating the speed limit for that stretch of road...when quite often they do.  Yes I know we all should know speed limits but if you are going to put up a sign showing speed cameras why not just include the speed limit on the sign.


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2021)

Mrs d has an appointment at the hospital.
I’m supposed to working and my step daughter is at home doing nothing

Guess who’s sat in the car near the hospital?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Update...just been out and about with only left eye lens in. And that works well enough.  Probably because though I am right eye dominant my left eye vision is quite a bit worse - so sort left eye and brain seems to go with it.
		
Click to expand...

I did it for a while when my right eye was damaged. Interesting to see how often you tilt your head to aid the dominant eye - only noticable when it tilts the wrong way!


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2021)

How brutal the TdeF has been after only 3 stages, several awful crashes again today, fingers crossed none of the injuries are too bad


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			How brutal the TdeF has been after only 3 stages, several awful crashes again today, fingers crossed none of the injuries are too bad
		
Click to expand...

And the culprit from yesterday's mayhem still being sought...haven’t caught up with today’s action but sounds not great...


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And the culprit from yesterday's mayhem still being sought...haven’t caught up with today’s action but sounds not great...
		
Click to expand...


its way way worse than not great! big field jostling for positions on narrow streets and several trying to push the edge too far


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 28, 2021)

Low cloud meaning I can hear, but not see the F15s flying over my house.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 28, 2021)

Being a bit sensitive to eggs. Not strayed far from home for 2 days - no coughing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2021)

Too much choice of sport all in one go. Euros, TdeF and Wimbledon. Currently choosing Andy Murray!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Being a bit sensitive to eggs. Not strayed far from home for 2 days - no coughing.
		
Click to expand...

Not the time to tell you that filling a whoopee cushion with gravy adds a new twist to a timeless prank...?

Get well soon mate.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 28, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Too much choice of sport all in one go. Euros, TdeF and Wimbledon. Currently choosing Andy Murray!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what the problem is. Tennis and Cycling are as terminally dull as Cricket and Rugby. 😄


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2021)

Induction hob making a loud bang, a big red flash and tripping the electrics 

wont be having paella to celebrate Spains win then lol


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			Induction hob making a loud bang, a big red flash and tripping the electrics 

wont be having paella to celebrate Spains win then lol
		
Click to expand...

They do make a rather large bang when they go bang.


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			They do make a rather large bang when they go bang.
		
Click to expand...

jeez they do, just about peeled mrs fundy down off the ceiling and heart rates still a bit elevated lol


----------



## BrianM (Jun 28, 2021)

The jokes keep on coming with Hancock, but it gets to a point when you think two families have been ripped apart with children involved and it’s all over the press.
Enough is enough.


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			They do make a rather large bang when they go bang.
		
Click to expand...

What, the Spanish?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2021)

Not sure who it was but the female commentator during the Spain game. Jesus she never shut up for the entire match and most of what she said was pure guff


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Not sure who it was but the female commentator during the Spain game. Jesus she never shut up for the entire match and most of what she said was pure guff  

Click to expand...

I thought she was ok. Much better than McCoist, Murphy and the moron Savage.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I thought she was ok. Much better than McCoist, Murphy and the moron Savage.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed about those three


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Not sure who it was but the female commentator during the Spain game. Jesus she never shut up for the entire match and most of what she said was pure guff  

Click to expand...

Emma Haynes ex manager of Chelsea ladies. Thought she was excellent and spoke a whole lot of sense personally. Far far better than most so called experts


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			Emma Haynes *ex* manager of Chelsea ladies. Thought she was excellent and spoke a whole lot of sense personally. Far far better than most so called experts
		
Click to expand...

Ex?  Not according to the club website...


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ex?  Not according to the club website...
		
Click to expand...


couldve sworn i heard she had left, my mistake


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			couldve sworn i heard she had left, my mistake 

Click to expand...

Probably interviewed for the Spurs job but turned it down last minute.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I thought she was ok. Much better than McCoist, Murphy and the moron Savage.
		
Click to expand...

McCoist is the best. I actually enjoy listening to him which is rare amongst the others.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2021)

05:22 bedroom door opens 

"Daddy I don't want anymore sleep"

Well I did


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			Emma Haynes ex manager of Chelsea ladies. Thought she was excellent and spoke a whole lot of sense personally. Far far better than most so called experts
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, she is OK for me. 

ITV - just please do not have Eni Aluko anymore. It's painful.


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2021)

Those muppets filming themselves harassing Chris Whitty. Send in Liam Neeson and his particular "set of skills".

Also, some of the professional tabloids spelling "Whitty" wrong.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 29, 2021)

IT departments. Flipin useless. 

You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. 

Except for, maybe HR!


----------



## Beedee (Jun 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			IT departments. Flipin useless.

You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy.

Except for, maybe HR!

Click to expand...

As someone who works in an IT department, I should complain loudly.  But you're pretty much right


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 29, 2021)

Beedee said:



			As someone who works in an IT department, I should complain loudly.  But you're pretty much right 

Click to expand...

Works😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 29, 2021)

What more is there to do in IT other than remind people to switch it off and then back on again


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 29, 2021)

Fitted a smart dimmer switch, stupid LED light bulb won’t turn off.  All the other LED bulbs I have work fine with the switch but they are all low power for lamps.  Why is modern life so difficult?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 29, 2021)

The over excitement and optimism from football fans.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2021)

Samsung, and all companies in general with the registration of "extended free warranty" if free then just auto include it no?

Apparently I didn't do it so my 3 year old dryer is out of warranty... However they willing to do a one off free repair 

I was honest and said sorry couldn't wait a week for a tech so done myself 

Won't bother buying Samsung again after the build quality of this one


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2021)

Posters who are unable to preface a spoiler post with a warning.


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Posters who are unable to preface a spoiler post with a warning.  

Click to expand...

Yup, just seen said post.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 29, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Posters who are unable to preface a spoiler post with a warning.  

Click to expand...

For crying out loud - cancel the 7pm highlights viewing for me then


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 29, 2021)

It's taken me an age to work this out. Films, no, TV, no. I can relax again now, apart from the football of course 😆


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 29, 2021)

Slime said:



			Yup, just seen said post. 

Click to expand...

Our lass messaged her dad when they scored and her dads tv was 90 seconds out. 
Told her not to text again. 🤣


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2021)

England making my plans difficult for Saturday because we have one England fan who now wants to watch the game. Plans need rejigged!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			England making my plans difficult for Saturday because we have one England fan who now wants to watch the game. Plans need rejigged!
		
Click to expand...

You can admit you want to watch it lol


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Notice how he stays calm and states nothing but facts as the presenters get worked up in the face of it all.

Brilliant.

It’s so good to see people finally speaking out against the stain on our country that our colonial past is and the royal family continue to be. I really hope I see the United Kingdom become a republic in my days but I don’t think I will.
		
Click to expand...

WOW ! Just......WOW. Lets all just bow down to the other ever growing threat then.......That is THE MOST utterly crazy post I have EVER seen on here.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			You can admit you want to watch it lol
		
Click to expand...

I’m not fussed either way but I wouldn’t mind. We’re having a beer day around Leeds - two of us are Northern Irish, one Scottish and two English and one of the English lads detests football.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 29, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Fitted a smart dimmer switch, stupid LED light bulb won’t turn off.  All the other LED bulbs I have work fine with the switch but they are all low power for lamps.  Why is modern life so difficult?
		
Click to expand...

Try changing the lamp with one of the lamps that are dimming. Not all LED lamps are dimable.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 29, 2021)

It’s definitely dimmable that bit works fine just won’t turn off🙁


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 29, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			It’s definitely dimmable that bit works fine just won’t turn off🙁
		
Click to expand...

🤔 is the dimmer turning off other lamps but just not that one?


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2021)

People who cant differentiate between opinion and fact


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			People who cant differentiate between opinion and fact 

Click to expand...

Liverpool fans? 🤣


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 29, 2021)

The RAC. Mrs Colch was driving back from visiting her mum in hospital and has had a tyre blow out. She filled in the online form to report it and got a message saying that the website is experiencing difficulties. Phoned them to check that the report had gone through and was told by the lady on the phone that someone would be with her within 4 to 5 hours.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 29, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Try changing the lamp with one of the lamps that are dimming. Not all LED lamps are dimable.
		
Click to expand...

Lamp not bulb 👍


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 29, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			🤔 is the dimmer turning off other lamps but just not that one?
		
Click to expand...

It’s only controlling one bulb, but works fine with 2 other LED bulb and a halogen bulb.  But the one I want in there with the higher wattage just stays on.


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			The RAC. Mrs Colch was driving back from visiting her mum in hospital and has had a tyre blow out. She filled in the online form to report it and got a message saying that the website is experiencing difficulties. Phoned them to check that the report had gone through and was told by the lady on the phone that someone would be with her within 4 to 5 hours.
		
Click to expand...


has she made it clear shes female and alone? usually they are priority


----------



## DaveR (Jun 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Liverpool fans? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

 I've just remembered why I hardly ever come on here anymore. Relentless stirring.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Lamp not bulb 👍
		
Click to expand...

Your on a roll!👍


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Won't bother buying Samsung again after the build quality of this one
		
Click to expand...

How come so much of your stuff breaks or goes wrong? Maybe you should start a Stuff I’ve Broken thread?


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			How come so much of your stuff breaks or goes wrong? Maybe you should start a Stuff I’ve Broken thread?
		
Click to expand...


maybe its a west ham fan thing? see what i did there


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 29, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			It’s only controlling one bulb, but works fine with 2 other LED bulb and a halogen bulb.  But the one I want in there with the higher wattage just stays on.
		
Click to expand...

It will be the lamp. They can be fussy things, get a high wattage replacement. Try to stick to brands like Phillips.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			How come so much of your stuff breaks or goes wrong? Maybe you should start a Stuff I’ve Broken thread?
		
Click to expand...

Because I have so much stuff? Lol
Also I am an early adopter of things.. phone's, electric cars, Alexa, heat pump tumbles rather than the more tried and tested tech so things more likely to go wrong in untested tech


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 29, 2021)

fundy said:



			has she made it clear shes female and alone? usually they are priority
		
Click to expand...

She has now, cheers. Female on her own and parked in a dangerous position on a blind corner. 

Just had another call from her to say that the mechanic has arrived and is looking at the car now. Looks like he's going to put a temporary spare on it to get her home and then will get it sorted tomorrow.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Because I have so much stuff? Lol
Also I am an early adopter of things.. phone's, electric cars, Alexa, *heat pump tumbles rather than the more tried and tested tech so things more likely to go wrong* in untested tech
		
Click to expand...

Heat pump dryers have been around for around 7 or 8 years now, at least anyway


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Heat pump dryers have been around for around 7 or 8 years now, at least anyway

Click to expand...

True lol I've had for 3 years so what 5 years old then? 

Have you seen that Samsung issue with the smashed up fan? Broken 2 times on mine and the internet is full of comments of how bad design the part is for the job


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			True lol I've had for 3 years so what 5 years old then?

Have you seen that Samsung issue with the smashed up fan? Broken 2 times on mine and the internet is full of comments of how bad design the part is for the job
		
Click to expand...

Miele and the Bosch/Siemens stables have been doing them.....Miele don't do the normal condenser dryer apart from just 1 model.....sadly.
If you want an honest opinion on the fan (and going on the pic you posted) I would have said it looks like impact damage, probably from fluff build up which normally would be using the dryer without having cleared the filters first. But thats just an opinion looking at the pic. Thankfully I don't have to deal with much Korean stuff.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Have you seen that Samsung issue with the smashed up fan? Broken 2 times on mine and the internet is full of comments of how bad design the part is for the job
		
Click to expand...

Buy cheap, buy twice.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Buy cheap, buy twice.
		
Click to expand...

Lol £650 for a tumble dryer isn't cheap..


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Miele and the Bosch/Siemens stables have been doing them.....Miele don't do the normal condenser dryer apart from just 1 model.....sadly.
If you want an honest opinion on the fan (and going on the pic you posted) I would have said it looks like impact damage, probably from fluff build up which normally would be using the dryer without having cleared the filters first. But thats just an opinion looking at the pic. Thankfully I don't have to deal with much Korean stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Could be! It first went 20 months into ownership .. the tech came said it's a known issue and this new fan addresses it won't happen again 

16 months later exact same part fails 

But hey £31 for the part on eBay was a good find


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2021)

The self appointed experts that spout personal abuse on neighbourhood Facebook groups with absolutely no knowledge of the facts.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol £650 for a tumble dryer isn't cheap..
		
Click to expand...

Sticker price isn’t the cheapness I’m talking about. You’ve bought something made from cheap parts, finished stylishly and marked up to make you think it’s quality. 

See also Dyson.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Sticker price isn’t the cheapness I’m talking about. You’ve bought something made from cheap parts, finished stylishly and marked up to make you think it’s quality.

See also Dyson.
		
Click to expand...

Ah fully understood.

Next time I want the beko one.

Wifes fault it has to be grey/silver to match the washing machine. Fridge and dishwasher

Oh and yes the hand held Dyson is ok but needs TLC to keep working


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2021)

Aussies complaining about a Covid curfew at Wimbledon, oh the irony


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2021)

I'll make this clear this thread is not for insulting , trolling and flaming arguments and other forum members.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 30, 2021)

Ordered a 6kg lite gas bottle from local garage last Tuesday for delivery yesterday  as there is a national shortage, go to pick up today and there's been no delivery and depot is closing down today . Lost a whole week looking for one


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2021)

Having to organise a 3rd replacement bank card in a year as the Contactless has stopped working...


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Having to organise a 3rd replacement bank card in a year as the Contactless has stopped working...
		
Click to expand...

Modernize grandad! I don't take my wallet out anymore, all done via my phone!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 30, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Modernize grandad! I don't take my wallet out anymore, all done via my phone!
		
Click to expand...

I tried that ... However my credit card (Tesco for the points) won't let Google pay work in shops. Fine with Apple pay when I had that 

Just their stance they won't change from


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Modernize grandad! I don't take my wallet out anymore, all done via my phone!
		
Click to expand...

Actually people using mobile phone versions of their bankcard is an irritation for me. They are too slow. When I'm going through the tube station gates, I don't want to be waiting 10 seconds behind someone faffing about with their phone while people bunch up behind me.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Actually people using mobile phone versions of their bankcard is an irritation for me. They are too slow. When I'm going through the tube station gates, I don't want to be waiting 10 seconds behind someone faffing about with their phone while people bunch up behind me.
		
Click to expand...

It's only a problem if they haven't unlocked their phone before getting to the gate. No different to the clowns who don't have their ticket or card out.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			It's only a problem if they haven't unlocked their phone before getting to the gate. No different to the clowns who don't have their ticket or card out.
		
Click to expand...

You're right in a way, but I've also observed that it often takes 5 seconds after putting the phone on the reader for it to register, whereas with a physical card it's instant.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Actually people using mobile phone versions of their bankcard is an irritation for me. They are too slow. When I'm going through the tube station gates, I don't want to be waiting 10 seconds behind someone faffing about with their phone while people bunch up behind me.
		
Click to expand...

Using the tube is my idea of hell, in fact anywhere where I can't see either the sea or mountains is my idea of hell.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 30, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Using the tube is my idea of hell, in fact anywhere where I can't see either the sea or mountains is my idea of hell.
		
Click to expand...

The tube is a genuinely awful place to be. I brighten it up by talking to people when using it 😊


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The tube is a genuinely awful place to be. I brighten it up by talking to people when using it 😊
		
Click to expand...

You must be from north of the M4?

I have taken to running to the office from Paddington, much nicer!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The tube is a genuinely awful place to be. I brighten it up by talking to people when using it 😊
		
Click to expand...

Oh God you're one of those.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 30, 2021)

Rooter said:



			You must be from north of the M4?

I have taken to running to the office from Paddington, much nicer!!
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully I am. And no longer have to travel into London on a regular basis.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 30, 2021)

If England win on Saturday I'll be working away in Southport for the semi final 🙉


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Modernize grandad! I don't take my wallet out anymore, all done via my phone!
		
Click to expand...

So where do I put all the cash that these modern millennials keep giving me?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



*So where do I put all the cash* that these modern millennials keep giving me?

Click to expand...

Under the mattress like Fragger?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			So where do I put all the cash that these modern millennials keep giving me?

Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Under the mattress like Fragger? 

Click to expand...

What! He’s put Fragger under the mattress?!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			What! He’s put Fragger under the mattress?!
		
Click to expand...

#verylumpy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			What! He’s put Fragger under the mattress?!
		
Click to expand...

I recognise that sketch! 

And the way that the explanatory line of "He's from Barcelona" is delivered is pure comedy gold.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			So where do I put all the cash that these modern millennials keep giving me?

Click to expand...

Seriously?? Cash?? ewwww. i would demand BACS or they can even pay you by your phone number. Cash is dead. Long live electronic cash!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			So where do I put all the cash that these modern millennials keep giving me?

Click to expand...

Do you take bank transfer?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 30, 2021)

The cat taking a dump in my herb garden 💩🤬


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2021)

Our Dyson handheld rechargeable vacuum cleaner. We fell for the Dyson hype and wasted a load of money on something that has its uses - but one of these is not for general household use.  A very frustrating and irritating product.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Do you take bank transfer?
		
Click to expand...

Yep.
Some of them don't want to use it...
Go figure...


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Our Dyson handheld rechargeable vacuum cleaner. We fell for the Dyson hype and wasted a load of money on something that has its uses - but one of these is not for general household use.  A very frustrating and irritating product.
		
Click to expand...

Don't start me on that. we have the V8 one, it's on its 3rd battery. The last one was a third-party high capacity one from Amazon, cleaner couldn't even fish the house last this week, so that's another one on its way out and the wife suggests we buy the new Dyson thing for like 600! LOL, no chance!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Don't start me on that. we have the V8 one, it's on its 3rd battery. The last one was a third-party high capacity one from Amazon, cleaner couldn't even fish the house last this week, so that's another one on its way out and the wife suggests we buy the new Dyson thing for like 600! LOL, no chance!!
		
Click to expand...

No more Dyson for us.  Block far too easily and as for battery life...should be half-life as bleedin useless even when fully charged.

No more Dyson...will buy another Vax...we have an upright one and it’s just fine - and it cost a lot, lot less.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 30, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No more Dyson for us.  Block far too easily and as for battery life...should be half-life as bleedin useless even when fully charged.

No more Dyson...will buy another Vax...we have an upright one and it’s just fine - and it cost a lot, lot less.
		
Click to expand...

Dyson have been going down hill for ages. Spent far less on a Vtech one this time and it is great.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2021)

Radio ads for Skoda cars - shkoda did you know...except in the ad we seem to have a mix of shkoda and skoda.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Dyson have been going down hill for ages. Spent far less on a Vtech one this time and it is great.
		
Click to expand...

Good call. Seen the ads.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2021)

When you immediately realise you've set the wrong paper size for your print job but the cancel print button doesn't work. Why does the cancel print button never work??


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			When you immediately realise you've set the wrong paper size for your print job but the cancel print button doesn't work. Why does the cancel print button never work??
		
Click to expand...

To punish you


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 30, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Radio ads for Skoda cars - shkoda did you know...except in the ad we seem to have a mix of shkoda and skoda.
		
Click to expand...

They should have used Sean Connery for the ads.  *Š*koda.


----------



## chellie (Jun 30, 2021)

Miele is the way to go with a vac. Don't understand why people want bagless vacs that you have to empty all of the dust out of.... Under £200 for a vac that will last for years. Might not be the cordless one but they are the dogs danglies for doing what they are supposed to do.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 30, 2021)

Why spend anything like £200 on a Vacuum. 

https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-tt...R1Kfn86Xdg9N9RGRFgBoCeZwQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Seriously?? Cash?? ewwww. i would demand BACS or they can even pay you by your phone number. *Cash is dead.* Long live electronic cash!
		
Click to expand...

Cash is not dead, it's alive and kicking in Slime's world.
I get paid by cash and I buy with cash wherever I can.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2021)

Slime said:



			Cash is not dead, it's alive and kicking in Slime's world.
I get paid by cash and I buy with cash wherever I can.
		
Click to expand...

As long as you're aware that this annoys everyone else. 👍🏻


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			As long as you're aware that this annoys everyone else. 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Why?
Who would be annoyed at me using cash?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2021)

Slime said:



			Why?
Who would be annoyed at me using cash?
		
Click to expand...

Modern people who do everything by card and bank transfers.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2021)

Slime said:



			Cash is not dead, it's alive and kicking in Slime's world.
I get paid by cash and I buy with cash wherever I can.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs Hobbit flashes her card for almost every purchase whereas I’ve only just moved from trading goats. Mind you, it’s surprising how often she raids my wallet. Gutted not to have a cheque book anymore


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 30, 2021)

Wife's bday today. Let her loose on Lakeside with it.. big mistake lol

Vauxhall Romford on the list today aswell. Car in for service. It's back horray.. did they reset the service countdown? Did they heck


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Modern people who do everything by card and bank transfers. 

Click to expand...

Call me old fashioned, but cash works for me and nobody has ever complained when I hand it over.
Would you?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 30, 2021)

Slime said:



			Call me old fashioned, but cash works for me and nobody has ever complained when I hand it over.
Would you? 

Click to expand...

Depends if you hand me a £7 note


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Under the mattress like Fragger? 

Click to expand...

I’ll have you know that my financial arrangements are considerably more modern than that.

It’s all in a bag marked “Swag” in the loft 👍😎😎


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’ll have you know that my financial arrangements are considerably more modern than that.

It’s all in a bag marked “Swag” in the loft 👍😎😎
		
Click to expand...

No it isn't....


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			No it isn't....

Click to expand...

Pillows for the mattress?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Pillows for the mattress?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see any when I broke into his loft earlier


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 30, 2021)

Being an oldie I would find it very strange not to have cash in my pocket.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			No it isn't....

Click to expand...

Drat & Tarnation 🤭🙄


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 30, 2021)

Slime said:



			Call me old fashioned, but cash works for me and nobody has ever complained when I hand it over.
Would you? 

Click to expand...

I use cash whenever I can. I love using it, especially on a night out. Never have a problem, only little hassle I have is locally in Sainsbury’s, they have to get the manager to check the £50s. I don’t care I know they are all gooduns 😁


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2021)

I can’t get the logic of preferring cash over plastic. There’s the hassle of having to carry more stuff than just a card and then there’s the change you get back.


----------



## IainP (Jun 30, 2021)

BBC journo who thinks the UK isn't in Europe ..

Euro 2020: Europe-based England fans offered Ukraine tickets

UK nationals living in Europe are able to travel without quarantining as long as they have proof of full vaccination or a negative test.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 30, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I can’t get the logic of preferring cash over plastic. There’s the hassle of having to carry more stuff than just a card and then there’s the change you get back.
		
Click to expand...

Logically you are right. But preference should always be allowed unless it impacts wrongly on someone . 
What A is comfortable with doesn't mean that B is or should be.😀


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I can’t get the logic of preferring cash over plastic. There’s *the hassle of having to carry *more stuff than just a card *and then there’s the change you get back*.
		
Click to expand...

Pockets, I have pockets.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2021)

Slime said:



			Pockets, I have pockets.
		
Click to expand...

Now stop it, you’re being too sensible.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 30, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I can’t get the logic of preferring cash over plastic. There’s the hassle of having to carry more stuff than just a card and then there’s *the change you get back.*

Click to expand...

Which you feed into the self service machine in Tesco to buy your lunch.🥪


----------



## chellie (Jun 30, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Why spend anything like £200 on a Vacuum.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-tt...R1Kfn86Xdg9N9RGRFgBoCeZwQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Click to expand...

My Miele is over 25 years old and still sucks like new.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 30, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Which you feed into the self service machine in Tesco to buy your lunch.🥪
		
Click to expand...

Or you tap the lot lol


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 30, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Or you tap the lot lol
		
Click to expand...

But don’t want to leave a digital footprint😬


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 30, 2021)

chellie said:



			My Miele is over 25 years old and still sucks like new.
		
Click to expand...

Too much information 😘


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 30, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Why spend anything like £200 on a Vacuum.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-tt...R1Kfn86Xdg9N9RGRFgBoCeZwQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Click to expand...

Got two of the 40L units in my workshop and they are brilliant. Both have power take off sockets and are used with all sorts of machinery. 

One each sits under my mitre saw station and my table saw station with a branched system using blast gates all over the place. 

Price for performance not may better out there IMO. 

(although I do have my eye on a proper chip extraction system but the £2k price has me baulking a bit).


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 30, 2021)

Sainsbury's taking out £100 of my account when I use the pay at the pump and not refunding the balance for a few days after. What do they do with it 😡🤬😠


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 30, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			She has now, cheers. Female on her own and parked in a dangerous position on a blind corner.

Just had another call from her to say that the mechanic has arrived and is looking at the car now. Looks like he's going to put a temporary spare on it to get her home and then will get it sorted tomorrow. 

Click to expand...

Mrs Colch took her car up to the tyre shop today to get two new front tyres put on. I called her while she was there to ask if they could have a look at my car as it's been giving a "Check tyre pressures" warning every time I start it. Up to now I'd just been pressing the OK button to get rid of the warning and carried on but after Mrs Colch's blow out I thought I'd get it checked. Big crack all around the circumference of one front tyre and a nail in one of the rear tyres. So that was two new tyres for me as well and a puncture repair on the rear tyre. An easy way to spend over £300 in a very short space of time but very impressed with the service at our local tyre centre.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 30, 2021)

Only being allowed 36 people at my dad's funeral next month. But a day later 100 thousand people descend on Silverstone.

Just not fair!!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 30, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Sainsbury's taking out £100 of my account when I use the pay at the pump and not refunding the balance for a few days after. What do they do with it 😡🤬😠
		
Click to expand...

I believe they are all now taking £99 as a deposit and holding it against the card before taking the actual amount later. This happened to me when driving through France a couple of years ago, normal over there apparently


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Sainsbury's taking out £100 of my account when I use the pay at the pump and not refunding the balance for a few days after. What do they do with it 😡🤬😠
		
Click to expand...

I was just reading about Tesco starting to do this. Do they warn you about it beforehand at the pump?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 30, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Only being allowed 36 people at my dad's funeral next month. But a day later 100 thousand people descend on Silverstone.

Just not fair!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear your news Simon. All the best buddy


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I was just reading about Tesco starting to do this. Do they warn you about it beforehand at the pump?
		
Click to expand...

No, used to be a £1 to check card details, but seems this is the norm. Lady posted she did this at local Sainsbury's them went shopping and there wasn't enough money in the account to pay for her food.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 30, 2021)

That's ridiculous,  morrisons where i live just takes £1


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2021)

At Tesco, near where I live, the EV charging is free.




I wish I had one


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 1, 2021)

Car lease says car has to be serviced according to schedule. So car has to have major service by end of July. Costing £400. Car has to be handed back at end of lease. On 7th August...


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 1, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Car lease says car has to be serviced according to schedule. So car has to have major service by end of July. Costing £400. Car has to be handed back at end of lease. On 7th August...
		
Click to expand...

One of the benefits of leasing.....


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			One of the benefits of leasing.....
		
Click to expand...

How much is a service on your e2008?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 1, 2021)

bobmac said:



			How much is a service on your e2008?
		
Click to expand...

About £170.00


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 1, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			About £170.00
		
Click to expand...

Your first one should be £65-75 and you second about £140.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 1, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Your first one should be £65-75 and you second about £140.
		
Click to expand...

My Corsa was first service yesterday, £80.. most of the cost was the pollen filter according the receipt


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			My Corsa was first service yesterday, £80.. most of the cost was the pollen filter according the receipt
		
Click to expand...

Must add price differing on region! 😂 I’m midlands. We don’t pay that much and can still get a pint for £2.50


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 1, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Must add price differing on region! 😂 I’m midlands. We don’t pay that much and can still get a pint for £2.50
		
Click to expand...

London tax lol


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			No, used to be a £1 to check card details, but seems this is the norm. Lady posted she did this at local Sainsbury's them went shopping and there wasn't enough money in the account to pay for her food.
		
Click to expand...

More and more are doing it as people clicked you can get 100 quids worth of fuel if you only have 2 quid in your bank. I heard most will be moving to this model, there was an article in muy local rag recently, and your point of the blocking the shopping money was bang on. Some people 100 does them for a long time and they only stick 10quid of fuel per go.

Story here is don't use pay at the pump, go in and pay (Not always possible I know, maybe need better planning or use a different place to get fuel)


----------



## GB72 (Jul 1, 2021)

The


Rooter said:



			More and more are doing it as people clicked you can get 100 quids worth of fuel if you only have 2 quid in your bank. I heard most will be moving to this model, there was an article in muy local rag recently, and your point of the blocking the shopping money was bang on. Some people 100 does them for a long time and they only stick 10quid of fuel per go.

Story here is don't use pay at the pump, go in and pay (Not always possible I know, maybe need better planning or use a different place to get fuel)
		
Click to expand...

Most pumps these days have an option to set the amount of fuel you want. Surely it is not outside the bounds of man to be able to set the amount of fuel and then have the card check for that amount. Maybe one for the future.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The


Most pumps these days have an option to set the amount of fuel you want. Surely it is not outside the bounds of man to be able to set the amount of fuel and then have the card check for that amount. Maybe one for the future.
		
Click to expand...

I've never come across this in the UK. Good idea, I look forward to it spreading.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've never come across this in the UK. Good idea, I look forward to it spreading.
		
Click to expand...

Sainsburys do it. set your amount and squeeze the trigger and it stops at that amount. No good for the 'can you stop it in one attempt at 50.00' game!

But that system is not yet linked to the payment, only the dispensing of the fuel. as Greg said, it shouldn't take a genius to piece these bits together!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 1, 2021)

Wouldn’t have this problem with Cash. 😁😁😁


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Wouldn’t have this problem with Cash. 😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

You would, as pay at the pump is allowing many fuel stations to open 24 hours unmanned. you want fuel at 2AM? try getting some with cash!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 1, 2021)

Rooter said:



			You would, as pay at the pump is allowing many fuel stations to open 24 hours unmanned. you want fuel at 2AM? try getting some with cash! 

Click to expand...

Exactly, good point, you are doing someone out of a job. Petrol station’s around here open 24hr. Use cash, you know it makes sense. 😁


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Exactly, good point, you are doing someone out of a job. Petrol station’s around here open 24hr. Use cash, you know it makes sense. 😁
		
Click to expand...

I bet you queue up like a mug when there are free self checkouts too... as bad as Imurg! Get with the times Grandad! ;-)


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2021)

Instinctively took my bank card to pay for my lunch and it bloody worked
Jeez.. technology suvks a big one sometimes...


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 1, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Exactly, good point, you are doing someone out of a job. Petrol station’s around here open 24hr. Use cash, you know it makes sense. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Nah. Get a job that comes with a fuel card. That makes sense.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 1, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I bet you queue up like a mug when there are free self checkouts too... as bad as Imurg! Get with the times Grandad! ;-)
		
Click to expand...

But Half the Self service checkout machines take cash… Honestly kids today think they know it all. 😜


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Nah. Get a job that comes with a fuel card. That makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

I do, but if I use it for my personal car the accountant kicks off!😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2021)

Picked up my new car yesterday, second hand but new to me. Anyway, during the service it got earlier this week they replaced two of the tyres. Happy with that, it shows they were not just skimming the service. I didn't check in all the excitement but this morning I noticed that they put the tyres on the same side of the car instead of opposite each other as they should really know. I've spoken to my friendly independent garage opposite where I work, I use him for servicing, and he will change them for £10 next week. The £10 is neither here nor there but the irritation is that the dealer put them on this way when they should know better.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Picked up my new car yesterday, second hand but new to me. Anyway, during the service it got earlier this week they replaced two of the tyres. Happy with that, it shows they were not just skimming the service. I didn't check in all the excitement but this morning I noticed that they put the tyres on the same side of the car instead of opposite each other as they should really know. I've spoken to my friendly independent garage opposite where I work, I use him for servicing, and he will change them for £10 next week. The £10 is neither here nor there but the irritation is that the dealer put them on this way when they should know better.
		
Click to expand...

This is a bit odd overall as if it's the car you mentioned then does it not have wider section tyres on the rear than the front? If so then the balance is way off.

Replacing one side isn't as uncommon these days depending on the wear to the opposite side. If you have, say 5mm on one side and replace the other it won't be as bad with modern stability controls than in the past where it would have a big impact.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Picked up my new car yesterday, second hand but new to me. Anyway, during the service it got earlier this week they replaced two of the tyres. Happy with that, it shows they were not just skimming the service. I didn't check in all the excitement but this morning I noticed that they put the tyres on the same side of the car instead of opposite each other as they should really know. I've spoken to my friendly independent garage opposite where I work, I use him for servicing, and he will change them for £10 next week. The £10 is neither here nor there but the irritation is that the dealer put them on this way when they should know better.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the previous owner liked driving round roundabouts 😂


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 1, 2021)

Glossing, I hate glossing 😠


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			This is a bit odd overall as if it's the car you mentioned then does it not have wider section tyres on the rear than the front? If so then the balance is way off.

Replacing one side isn't as uncommon these days depending on the wear to the opposite side. If you have, say 5mm on one side and replace the other it won't be as bad with modern stability controls than in the past where it would have a big impact.
		
Click to expand...

All 4 tyres are the same size, 225/50R17.

Merc E 220CDi (W212 model)


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Exactly, good point, you are doing someone out of a job. Petrol station’s around here open 24hr. Use cash, you know it makes sense. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Round here we still have pump attendants at every station. I haven't put petrol in the car in years (just gotta watch in case the odd scrote tries to short-fill)


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 1, 2021)

The sheer amount of litter around Inverness at the moment, walked along the canal path today by the bridges and it was everywhere, mostly dropped by teenagers who congregate Along there to go swimming. Cut thought the two parks on the way back , again litter everywhere from picnics yesterday, bins everywhere to none of these were more than a few yards from bins and people would have had to walk past them to get out of the parks


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Bit of a multiple irritation today

Samsung dryer is 3 years old .. 5 year warranty .. its just broke for second time .. same thing as last time .. this part (see pic) snaps because it's poorly designed and made of plastic not metal

So annoyance one is badly design

Annoyance 2 is they don't have record of me registering the extending of the warranty .. now that's either mine or their fault .. either their records missed it or I forgot .. so for now Ill blame myself as could have forgot these things happen

Annoyance 3 is having to register for extending of a warranty that's free (got proof of purchase) should be standard

Annoyance 4 is I think I can find the part to repair it myself . Only £20 .. just it's a white part and the company put it on a white background so I can't be 100% sure lol

I'll find out im sure

Been a fun Sunday so far 
	View attachment 37260

Click to expand...

Bad design, looks like there's been a build up of fluff /debris at the top jamming the fan. There should be a filter that stops a build up, it
 should be cleaned or changed regularly.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Teenagers who congregate Along there to go swimming.
		
Click to expand...

Canal water clean enough to swim in? round here I wouldn't wash dog turd off my shoe with the canal water as my shoe would come out smell worse!! It's rank.


----------



## fundy (Jul 1, 2021)

Having a break for lunch in the garden when the next thing you know theres a snake a few feet away!!!!

Didnt realise I was scared of snakes, clearly I am lol


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Having a break for lunch in the garden when the next thing you know theres a snake a few feet away!!!!

Didnt realise I was scared of snakes, clearly I am lol
		
Click to expand...

 That would make me jump


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Having a break for lunch in the garden when the next thing you know theres a snake a few feet away!!!!

Didnt realise I was scared of snakes, clearly I am lol
		
Click to expand...

Bugger that! I would find a new place to live if I were you!!


----------



## fundy (Jul 1, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Bugger that! I would find a new place to live if I were you!! 

Click to expand...


that almost made me laugh Scooter


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 1, 2021)

Having to work till 4.30 when it's glorious weather outside - however, on the tee at 4.51


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 1, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Canal water clean enough to swim in? round here I wouldn't wash dog turd off my shoe with the canal water as my shoe would come out smell worse!! It's rank.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't swim in it but its not inner city, its between Loch ness and the Beauly firth, Caledonian canal.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Having a break for lunch in the garden when the next thing you know theres a snake a few feet away!!!!

Didnt realise I was scared of snakes, clearly I am lol
		
Click to expand...

And you want to learn Python


----------



## fundy (Jul 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And you want to learn Python

Click to expand...


i did wonder who would link the 2 first lol, money was on scooter tbh


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			i did wonder who would link the 2 first lol, money was on scooter tbh
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, half an eye on TDF


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			i did wonder who would link the 2 first lol, money was on scooter tbh
		
Click to expand...

He's probably too busy paying for a lah-di-dah coffee with his phone..


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			Having a break for lunch in the garden when the next thing you know theres a snake a few feet away!!!!

Didnt realise I was scared of snakes, clearly I am lol
		
Click to expand...

They’re not snakes over there, they’re just big worms with attitude. We had a Montpellier snake in the garden last week sunning itself. Only a baby at about 4 feet. Left it alone… not sure where it went but haven’t seen it in the house - both doors were open.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 1, 2021)

Mini Cheddars not tasting like cheddar anymore, it's just like salty biscuit nothingness.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			All 4 tyres are the same size, 225/50R17.

Merc E 220CDi (W212 model)
		
Click to expand...

I take it you went saloon rather than coupe? 

If they replaced two on the same side but the others aren't massively worn it shouldn't be too much of an issue. But if the wear is uneven then possibly more so.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Mini Cheddars not tasting like cheddar anymore, it's just like salty biscuit nothingness.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried the Branston pickle flavoured ones - awesome


----------



## GB72 (Jul 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Mini Cheddars not tasting like cheddar anymore, it's just like salty biscuit nothingness.
		
Click to expand...

All cheese flavoured snacks are weak except cheesy wotsits nad cheesy footballs but they taste of something, it is just not cheese.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 1, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Have you tried the Branston pickle flavoured ones - awesome
		
Click to expand...

My favourite snack, they're like gold dust though so I stock up when I find them 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 1, 2021)

The incessant grunting in the Kerber v S Tormo tennis. It may be a great match but I can't watch it for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 1, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Canal water clean enough to swim in? round here I wouldn't wash dog turd off my shoe with the canal water as my shoe would come out smell worse!! It's rank.
		
Click to expand...

You should have seen the state of the L and L canal when I was a kid!
Lots of the kids swimming in it , falling in it etc.  Bet their immune system was top notch by the time they were adults😀😀


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The incessant grunting in the Kerber v S Tormo tennis. It may be a great match but I can't watch it for more than a few minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I cannot watch most ladies tennis, for this very reason. I remember it starting and the tennis people should have jumped on it straight away.
It's done for only one reason, IMHO.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The incessant grunting in the Kerber v S Tormo tennis. It may be a great match but I can't watch it for more than a few minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Turn the sound down. I don’t watch any match with grunting in it unless it’s the final. mute button gets used whilst they play, sound back on at the end of each game.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 1, 2021)

Reports that teenagers are on tiktok showing ways to get lateral flow tests to show positive results to get their whole bubble out of school


----------



## fundy (Jul 1, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Reports that teenagers are on tiktok showing ways to get lateral flow tests to show positive results to get their whole bubble out of school
		
Click to expand...


time to ban lemon juice


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 2, 2021)

The fit of golf clothing. Bought several shirts and wind tops recently. Each brand has different interpretation of size. The fit differs vastly within brand. It makes it almost impossible to understand what you’re buying when shopping online. Further, why does some golf apparel feel like it’s painted on and made out of spandex/lycra? I prefer a bit more of a relaxed fit. Some of the stuff I’ve bought this year wouldn’t look out of place on the Tour de France or in a WWF wrestling ring. Whilst slightly more rotund than in my prime, I’m not qualifying for sumo in the olympics any time soon, but some of this gear is hugely unflattering.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 2, 2021)

The crunching of a dead mouse underfoot during transit to the toilet at 3 in the morning. Cats, who'd have 'em.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			The fit of golf clothing. Bought several shirts and wind tops recently. Each brand has different interpretation of size. The fit differs vastly within brand. It makes it almost impossible to understand what you’re buying when shopping online. Further, why does some golf apparel feel like it’s painted on and made out of spandex/lycra? I prefer a bit more of a relaxed fit. Some of the stuff I’ve bought this year wouldn’t look out of place on the Tour de France or in a WWF wrestling ring. Whilst slightly more rotund than in my prime, I’m not qualifying for sumo in the olympics any time soon, but some of this gear is hugely unflattering.
		
Click to expand...

Well you can read what material it's made out of before you order. If it has elastane or spandex in it then it's the more stretchy kind. I agree with you on sizing not being standard, I even get that with shorts, which is ridiculous when size 34 should be 34 inches, yet sometimes it's not! I like ordering tops from County-Golf though as they actually put the chest measurement on every item on there so you know which ones are baggier.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well you can read what material it's made out of before you order. If it has elastane or spandex in it then it's the more stretchy kind.
		
Click to expand...

You’d think that would help. However, I ordered two 3/4 zip wind tops last week from American Golf. Both with 6% elastine. The Footjoy one is a bit ‘clingy’, but fine. However the Puma one fits like a wetsuit.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 2, 2021)

Guess who’s got a non-EU approved vaccine 😡
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/explainers-57665765


----------



## Imurg (Jul 2, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Guess who’s got a non-EU approved vaccine 😡
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/explainers-57665765

Click to expand...

Me🙋‍♂️


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 2, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, I cannot watch most ladies tennis, for this very reason. I remember it starting and the tennis people should have jumped on it straight away.
It's done for only one reason, IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Evans v Korda at the moment and not a grunt to be heard...👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Evans v Korda at the moment and not a grunt to be heard...👍
		
Click to expand...

Ummm...Evans is grunting!


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Evans v Korda at the moment and not a grunt to be heard...👍
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Ummm...Evans is grunting!
		
Click to expand...

He's certainly grunting on my telly.
Oh, the Korda family .......................................... how talented?


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2021)

Hob blew up monday, took until Thursday for the rental co to get a sparky out. He condemned it immediately had it disconnected. Talk to the rental co on Friday afternoon and they are still waiting for the report and wont be able to look into until monday sigh. Be amazed if we get  new one by the end of next week the speed they work at 

oh well the takeaway firms will do ok this weekend lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 2, 2021)

Slime said:



			He's certainly grunting on my telly.
Oh, the Korda family .......................................... how talented?
		
Click to expand...

Amazing. Good genes!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 3, 2021)

Organisations that contact you about jobs, ask for interviews and then tell you at the end what their job is … and it is actually a role that would normally be done by 5 people. I know people want to change and shake up the industry with new processes, but the real issue is the roles are not getting interest or keeping people because they are stressful/ administrative/lack self development. Which leads to me asking how they will enable one person to do this?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 3, 2021)

How unbelievably wrong the weather forecast was for today. Heavy rain from 6am until midday and then thunder storms. Not had a drop. Fortunately we didn't change plans and long dog walk and bike ride completed in the dry...

They are rubbish though!


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2021)

fcast i saw only had 10% chance of rain, drove down to London and saw plenty, not to mention sitting on the A1 for over half an hour whilst they cleared up a crash 100 yards in front  Geez I hate driving down there, see 2 or 3 accidents every time!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			How unbelievably wrong the weather forecast was for today. Heavy rain from 6am until midday and then thunder storms. Not had a drop. Fortunately we didn't change plans and long dog walk and bike ride completed in the dry...

They are rubbish though!
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping I feel the same tomorrow. I'm playing at Close House and the forecast is hovering between dry, torrential rain, thunder and lightning. On Thursday it was due to be armageddon, now we are at largely dry with some heavy rain. I toyed with cancelling but I'm going to gamble. I hope I hit as lucky as you 👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			fcast i saw only had 10% chance of rain, drove down to London and saw plenty, not to mention sitting on the A1 for over half an hour whilst they cleared up a crash 100 yards in front  Geez I hate driving down there, see 2 or 3 accidents every time!
		
Click to expand...

I hate driving anywhere in this country. Roads too busy and the standard of driving is shocking. I'd have to say mainly by artics - which are usually very dangerous on the A14. Having seen the news article about drivers being in demand and getting big pay increases I wonder if their arrogance on the road is on the rise!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2021)

The filling of news with interviews of Dave, Barry and Brenda talking before and after a match. It adds nothing, no insight, no value. They are nervous, excited, England will win, it's coming home etc 🙄. It's just poor quality filling.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I hate driving anywhere in this country. Roads too busy and the standard of driving is shocking. I'd have to say mainly by artics - which are usually very dangerous on the A14. Having seen the news article about drivers being in demand and getting big pay increases I wonder if their arrogance on the road is on the rise!
		
Click to expand...

I know, its scandalous. All those lorries on the road taking up space, blocking the cars from going straight from the on slip to the outside lanes is just shocking.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 4, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I know, its scandalous. All those lorries on the road taking up space, blocking the cars from going straight from the on slip to the outside lanes is just shocking.
		
Click to expand...

Right oh.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm sure I've pit this on here before but its a regular occurance; people who think its a) a good idea and b) safe to drive 40 up a motorway slip and try merging with traffic moving at over 60. Absolute insanity and just witnessed a near miss when some old geezer just merged at 40, seemingly without even looking, and was nearly wiped out by a bus.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			How unbelievably wrong the weather forecast was for today. Heavy rain from 6am until midday and then thunder storms. Not had a drop. Fortunately we didn't change plans and long dog walk and bike ride completed in the dry...

They are rubbish though!
		
Click to expand...

 Sometimes weather is only an estimate.  We played yesterday (hill top course) we could see the rain all around us but not a drop on the course. I had got my winter waterproof bag out and transferred everything before the round in preparation. Lo
Local news was reporting flooding in the next town to where I live and we had none.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 4, 2021)

Just read on the civic forum.that they recommend cam belt replacement at 75k miles and they charge £1800 to do it 😲
Think I'll be changing it before then


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 4, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I'm sure I've pit this on here before but its a regular occurance; people who think its a) a good idea and b) safe to drive 40 up a motorway slip and try merging with traffic moving at over 60. Absolute insanity and just witnessed a near miss when some old geezer just merged at 40, seemingly without even looking, and was nearly wiped out by a bus.
		
Click to expand...

But if he had his indicators on. That gives him right of way! That's how it works, right?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I hate driving anywhere in this country. Roads too busy and the standard of driving is shocking. I'd have to say mainly by artics - which are usually very dangerous on the A14. Having seen the news article about drivers being in demand and getting big pay increases I wonder if their arrogance on the road is on the rise!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, most really do not give a 💩
Cars are just as bad at times but the driving standard of the lorries has become awful, bullying their way down the motorways.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			But if he had his indicators on. That gives him right of way! That's how it works, right?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, we'll just ask the nice bus driver to slam on the anchors or use the hard shoulder while the old boy does his 6 minute 40 to 70 acceleration sprint.


----------



## Slime (Jul 4, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Absolutely, we'll just ask the nice bus driver to slam on the anchors or use the hard shoulder while the old boy does his 6 minute 40 to 70 acceleration sprint.
		
Click to expand...

You're assuming that he'll go beyond 60mph?
I doubt it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			You're assuming that he'll go beyond 60mph?
I doubt it.
		
Click to expand...

True, if the bus driver wasn't alert then he'd have gotten to 60 alright, pushed along the front of the bus.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 4, 2021)

Saharan plume…. Current temp in the sun is 47*C. The U.K. might suffer when it rains/snows but we also get to stay indoors sometimes too.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 4, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Just read on the civic forum.that they recommend cam belt replacement at 75k miles and they charge £1800 to do it 😲
Think I'll be changing it before then
		
Click to expand...

I thought they were chains and not belts on Honda's?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 4, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I thought they were chains and not belts on Honda's?
		
Click to expand...

The 1 litre is belt,.1.5 chain ,going to be a lot of pissed of civic owners when they get.told this.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I hate driving anywhere in this country. Roads too busy and the standard of driving is shocking. I'd have to say mainly by artics - which are usually very dangerous on the A14. Having seen the news article about drivers being in demand and getting big pay increases I wonder if their arrogance on the road is on the rise!
		
Click to expand...

Having just driven up from Silloth to Forfar today, lost count number of times we were cut up by drivers leaving it too late to exit motorway 😢


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 4, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Just read on the civic forum.that they recommend cam belt replacement at 75k miles and they charge £1800 to do it 😲
Think I'll be changing it before then
		
Click to expand...

Eeek, just paid £400 to change cam belt on Volvo XC 60, deffo time change before


----------



## Neilds (Jul 5, 2021)

Getting endless review requests when ordering online - particularly when the items aren't due to be delivered until the end of the week!


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 5, 2021)

Only a minor irritation as we are not in any hurry but we bought a small 6x6 summerhouse this morning, yes sir we can deliver that to you in late January! Shed and home office companies have certainly benefited during the last year or so.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 5, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Only a minor irritation as we are not in any hurry but we bought a small 6x6 summerhouse this morning, yes sir we can deliver that to you in late January! Shed and home office companies have certainly benefited during the last year or so.
		
Click to expand...

Expect the price has gone up too, I have a small project, wickes is easy for me and usually well priced and I get 10% off, went to order today and wood prices up 30% from 3 weeks ago.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Expect the price has gone up too, I have a small project, wickes is easy for me and usually well priced and I get 10% off, went to order today and wood prices up 30% from 3 weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily orderd the wood I needed before the price rises. Garage conversion to bar and gym done externally so just ned the walls boarded and insulated and flooring put in. New patio finished so all good for the rest of summer once my lawn grows back after hacing machinary and bags for sand on it for weeks.


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Expect the price has gone up too, I have a small project, wickes is easy for me and usually well priced and I get 10% off, went to order today and wood prices up 30% from 3 weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently they are increasing their prices as from next Monday so for a change we timed it ok.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 5, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Just read on the civic forum.that they recommend cam belt replacement at 75k miles and they charge £1800 to do it 😲
Think I'll be changing it before then
		
Click to expand...

Jus t phoned up to book my service and asked about this, 1 litre is a belt in oil and recommend change at 8 years or 75K, I'll be long shot of mine by then.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 5, 2021)

HMRC  Just follow an instruction and keep to it!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 5, 2021)

The people who come on Sky News in the morning around 7a.m. to have an interview with Kay Burley who I dislike, “My viewers“! The said interviewee when asked a question has a pre determined reply ready and does not answer the question. This was in evidence more than normal today with the response from the lady who was questioned


Please answer the question


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 5, 2021)

"Prime Minister, can you guarantee..."


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2021)

Beth Rigby, utter hypocrite


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			Beth Rigby, utter hypocrite
		
Click to expand...

Yep, but she has several shades of lipstick which usually matches her clothes!


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			"Prime Minister, can you guarantee..."
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely,  what a stupid question.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			The said interviewee when asked a question has a pre determined reply ready and does not answer the question. This was in evidence more than normal today with the response from the lady who was questioned

*Please answer the question*

Click to expand...

One of the great frustrations of modern times.

On your first point, I really like the other morning presenters who were there before kay burley and also covered her absence. Far better than her, who I can't watch.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2021)

Wimbledon scheduling hurting the potential chances of the home player


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Anal Americans on a Mazda forum complaining that when they close the door on their new CX30 the noise the door makes is not solid enough. Why did you buy the car then. Surely they didn't climb through the window when they went a test drive.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			Wimbledon scheduling hurting the potential chances of the home player
		
Click to expand...

Again. Every flipping year. Ok so they want the public to be able to watch the match after work but not at the expense of the player surely?! She won't be on before 8pm despite the optimistic schedule saying 4.15pm!


----------



## Dando (Jul 5, 2021)

Another fatal stabbing in London


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm just watching the brexit 6 months on program on bbc1.  It makes for a sad watch.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			Another fatal stabbing in London
		
Click to expand...

All too bloody common sadly. And as the father of 20 year old and 16 year old lads absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Dando (Jul 5, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			All too bloody common sadly. And as the father of 20 year old and 16 year old lads absolutely terrifying.
		
Click to expand...

My 2 girls are 22 and 24 and I worry when they go out.

This latest stabbing away only 5 or so miles from my house.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			My 2 girls are 22 and 24 and I worry when they go out.

This latest stabbing away only 5 or so miles from my house.
		
Click to expand...

Last week I went into the Sainsbury’s in Hornchurch, about a minute before I got there a young girl was stabbed in the car park. A crowd had gathered and people were calling out for first aiders, I have done a few 1st aid courses but did not have the confidence to walk over. Luckily others did. The guy who did it was in a car but the public had surrounded it and were stopping him leaving. Really shocking stuff. Hit me pretty hard I have to say.

https://www.romfordrecorder.co.uk/news/crime/man-arrested-after-woman-stabbed-in-hornchurch-8095058


----------



## GB72 (Jul 6, 2021)

Postive tests in the england crciket team, whole squad in insolation and a new squad selected. Positive test in the Scotland football team, no isolations amongst players or staff but 2 of the opposition isolated. Somthing does not make sense there.


----------



## Dando (Jul 6, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Postive tests in the england crciket team, whole squad in insolation and a new squad selected. Positive test in the Scotland football team, no isolations amongst players or staff but 2 of the opposition isolated. Somthing does not make sense there.
		
Click to expand...

Scotland haven’t got 11 decent footballers so them trying to get a second X1 out will be like trying to put an octopus in a carrier bag


----------



## DRW (Jul 6, 2021)

Coke bubbles on the glasses


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			Another fatal stabbing in London
		
Click to expand...

2 weeks ago whilst watching telly about 10.30pm I heard lots of people screaming outside (window fully open as our flat turns into a sauna in the summer). Looked out and saw around 10 people running back and forth fighting on the street about 50 yards away so called it in. 

Didn't see the stabbing itself but yeah, one of them stabbed and died. Had a detective knocking on the door last Friday to take a statement. From what I understand, there were 2 cars involved, with one of them trying to basically ram the other car and steal it. 

Scary stuff.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 6, 2021)

My Mrs is using a new system at work that requires creation, reviewing and updating Word documents.  The docs are stored in SharePoint and are created using Office 365 Word.  She is really struggling with Track Changes and reviewing and accepting changes.  

She gets very confused by the Admin support girl when she asks questions as I'm not sure that she really understands Office 365 Word herself and isn't good at explaining things to such as my wife who has very little experience of Office.  And I am getting very frustrated and irritated trying to help as the Track and Review change interface looks completely different from what I am used to.  In truth I have no idea how to do some stuff that I have found simple in the past - and there are change markups/indicators that are new to me and that I cant clear. 

Has the track changes interface changed - can anyone point me to a simple guide.  I've tried looking on-line of course, but as I don't know what I am looking at I can't be precise enough with my search engine queries.  It's driving me nuts.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 6, 2021)

Is she using the web or desktop version of Word as there are some differences. 

The web version doesn't have the same level of features.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2021)

Being CCed on emails about things I have absolutely no interest in at all.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Being CCed on emails about things I have absolutely no interest in at all.
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise you, internal emails, but adding in numerous senior management (who have no relevance or need to be in the email), I assume in an attempt to either make themselves look clever/important? Not sure. Richard Heads the lot of them!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 6, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Is she using the web or desktop version of Word as there are some differences.

The web version doesn't have the same level of features.
		
Click to expand...

web.  That may well be why ity looks so different.  Though I am sure I used to use Office 365 Word and it looked different - pretty much as desktop Word has always looked - would I have been using a desktop Office 365 version of Word even though I know that Office 365 is cloud delivered (can you tell I just used Office and didn't think much about it  )


----------



## Dando (Jul 6, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I'll raise you, internal emails, but adding in numerous senior management (who have no relevance or need to be in the email), I assume in an attempt to either make themselves look clever/important? Not sure. Richard Heads the lot of them!
		
Click to expand...

There’s a guy in my firm like that and if we tell him we can’t get any quotes he will always say “but we’re Marsh we should be able to get quotes in anything”


----------



## Dando (Jul 6, 2021)

Mrs d had another hospital appointment today.
I’m supposed to be working while my step daughter has nothing to do today.
Guess who’s sat outside the hospital!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			web.  That may well be why ity looks so different.  Though I am sure I used to use Office 365 Word and it looked different - pretty much as desktop Word has always looked - would I have been using a desktop Office 365 version of Word even though I know that Office 365 is cloud delivered (can you tell I just used Office and didn't think much about it  )
		
Click to expand...

It is entirely possible you were using the desktop version to edit documents saved in the cloud. 

The web version is what I call Word Lite. Unfortunately I don't have much experience so can't offer any real advice.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 6, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I'll raise you, internal emails, but adding in numerous senior management (who have no relevance or need to be in the email), I assume in an attempt to either make themselves look clever/important? Not sure. Richard Heads the lot of them!
		
Click to expand...

95% of emails I was cc’d in would see the title read and the first sentence or two, then binned. I didn’t employ people and then get involved in their job. If they needed help, all they had to do was ask. And if they needed help, the email would have been addressed to me too. I was busy enough without doing their job for them.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 6, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			95% of emails I was cc’d in would see the title read and the first sentence or two, then binned. I didn’t employ people and then get involved in their job. If they needed help, all they had to do was ask. And if they needed help, the email would have been addressed to me too. I was busy enough without doing their job for them.
		
Click to expand...

I've simply given up on reading emails in to which I'm CC'd. They are filtered into a folder where they go to die. 

I've taken a similar attitude to meeting invites. If I'm not on the required list, its and instant decline. If I'm on the required list and there is no agenda or stated purpose for the meeting, it too will get an instant decline. 

I'm trying to only look at emails first thing in the morning and first thing after lunch. 

If something is important, ring me.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 6, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I'll raise you, internal emails, but adding in numerous senior management (who have no relevance or need to be in the email), I assume in an attempt to either make themselves look clever/important? Not sure. Richard Heads the lot of them!
		
Click to expand...

I’ll raise you anything coming from someone representing the social committee.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2021)

Piers Morgan having a go at a young 18 year old tennis player about her “mental and physical strength” and then the backstabbing Kevin Pietersen jumping in as well


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Piers Morgan having a go at a young 18 year old tennis player about her “mental and physical strength” and then the backstabbing Kevin Pietersen jumping in as well
		
Click to expand...

Not seen it but sound utter gits. I so hope she recovers from this and it doesn't impact her potential. Marcus Rashford sent her a lovely message - his football is pants but he's a really nice guy!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Piers Morgan having a go at a young 18 year old tennis player about her “mental and physical strength” and then the backstabbing Kevin Pietersen jumping in as well
		
Click to expand...

Really, really poor. You can question a professional at a certain point but this girl is 18 and new to the spotlight. Far too young and vulnerable to be spoken about in that way. It's cheap. I'd say the people doing this need to look at themselves but .........look who they are.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 6, 2021)

Pietersen has replied and said that he wasn't talking about the tennis player. The tweet he responded to was about mental toughness and didn't mention the tennis or the player. Possibly just trying to cover his own behind.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Pietersen has replied and said that he wasn't talking about the tennis player. The tweet he responded to was about mental toughness and didn't mention the tennis or the player. Possibly just trying to cover his own behind.
		
Click to expand...

Pietersen is a 🔔🔚. He's back tracking because of the backlash hes getting.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Pietersen has replied and said that he wasn't talking about the tennis player. The tweet he responded to was about mental toughness and didn't mention the tennis or the player. Possibly just trying to cover his own behind.
		
Click to expand...

He has to have been aware of the context of the conversation though and all that his comments would imply. I'm with @BiMGuy here.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He has to have been aware of the context of the conversation though and all that his comments would imply. I'm with @BiMGuy here.
		
Click to expand...

No idea. He claims to have been on the golf course all day yesterday and wasn't aware of what had happened in the tennis or what Moron was going on about. I guess it's a question of whether you believe him or not and I'm not sure I do.

EDIT - I like the fact that autocorrect changed Morgan to Moron so I think I'll leave it. See @Piece just as I was saying in the predictions thread, it's all autocorrects fault.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 7, 2021)

Lass has been unhappy with her new job of 10 weeks after being unhappy wfh and moved to an office based role. 

This evening it was the daily whinge that I’ve put up with since and I said quit if your not enjoying it, never did me any harm and I never stayed long at places that I didn’t enjoy. 
Just popped out to the car and I received a text alerting me she has actually quit. Via email. 

I didn’t mean quit immediately.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 7, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I've simply given up on reading emails in to which I'm CC'd. They are filtered into a folder where they go to die.

I've taken a similar attitude to meeting invites. If I'm not on the required list, its and instant decline. If I'm on the required list and there is no agenda or stated purpose for the meeting, it too will get an instant decline.

I'm trying to only look at emails first thing in the morning and first thing after lunch.

If something is important, ring me.
		
Click to expand...

My mail tip says exactly your last point, nothing more infuriating than a phone call asking if I've seen their urgent email, if it's urgent, call me! I tend to only check email first thing and last thing.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 7, 2021)

Wilson said:



			My mail tip says exactly your last point, nothing more infuriating than a phone call asking if I've seen their urgent email, if it's urgent, call me! I tend to only check email first thing and last thing.
		
Click to expand...

The same with text messages, the number of 'important' messages I get by text is ridiculous, I'm not sat monitoring my phone for heavens sake, phone me!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 7, 2021)

Social media questioning where home is, and whether or not it is actually coming home.

It is coming home, Atomic Kitten told me.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Social media questioning where home is...
		
Click to expand...

Speaking of which..
Every app getting my home location wrong. We live at the end of a close, I have a feeling everyone on the road has the same post code, but even with our house number in it locates us halfway up the road. Every time I'm in an Uber I have to tell him to keep going, every Deliveroo driver is ringing us asking where it is. I wonder if there's a way to use co-ordinates instead!?


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Speaking of which..
Every app getting my home location wrong. We live at the end of a close, I have a feeling everyone on the road has the same post code, but even with our house number in it locates us halfway up the road. Every time I'm in an Uber I have to tell him to keep going, every Deliveroo driver is ringing us asking where it is. I wonder if there's a way to use co-ordinates instead!?
		
Click to expand...

What3words? - many of my sites are in remote countryside areas where a postcode covers a fairly large area, since starting to use what3words there have been far fewer 'lost' delivery drivers.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Speaking of which..
Every app getting my home location wrong. We live at the end of a close, I have a feeling everyone on the road has the same post code, but even with our house number in it locates us halfway up the road. Every time I'm in an Uber I have to tell him to keep going, every Deliveroo driver is ringing us asking where it is. I wonder if there's a way to use co-ordinates instead!?
		
Click to expand...

Use what 3 words. 

https://what3words.com/pretty.needed.chill


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			What3words? - many of my sites are in remote countryside areas where a postcode covers a fairly large area, since starting to use what3words there have been far fewer 'lost' delivery drivers.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there's a facility to use that for your saved address in Uber, Deliveroo etc though is there? Or is there?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think there's a facility to use that for your saved address in Uber, Deliveroo etc though is there? Or is there?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, don't know. I've never used the services of either.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 7, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Use what 3 words.

https://what3words.com/pretty.needed.chill

Click to expand...

Dont Jump!!!


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 7, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Sorry, don't know. I've never used the services of either.
		
Click to expand...

Nor have I.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 7, 2021)

Not their fault I know but been planning a trip up to York for my wife's birthday on Friday to go to one of our favourite restaurants. Call just received, cancelled as staff self isolating. Now no birthday plans and £100 in train tickets wasted.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Not their fault I know but been planning a trip up to York for my wife's birthday on Friday to go to one of our favourite restaurants. Call just received, cancelled as staff self isolating. Now no birthday plans and £100 in train tickets wasted.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of nice places there still. I know it isn't the restaurant you want to go to but surely better to go than blow the tickets and sit at home? (I'm trying to turn a negative into a positive )


----------



## GB72 (Jul 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Lots of nice places there still. I know it isn't the restaurant you want to go to but surely better to go than blow the tickets and sit at home? (I'm trying to turn a negative into a positive )
		
Click to expand...

I know, place I was going was more on the higher end of things and trying to find a suitable replacement that would be the focus of the day not proving easy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I know, place I was going was more on the higher end of things and trying to find a suitable replacement that would be the focus of the day not proving easy.
		
Click to expand...

Fully get that and I understand it wont be the same. I'm sure the restaurant is just as annoyed, it's crippling for hospitality right now. I wasn't trying to ruin your post, just reclaim some positive potential from the immediate disappointment. Hopefully you can find a replacement, I'll look out in Things That Gladden the Heart


----------



## Sats (Jul 7, 2021)

The realization that I haven't just awoken from a coma and it's now winter, but in fact the BS weather outside is in fact our summer. Playing this Saturday and it's looking like the waterproofs again.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fully get that and I understand it wont be the same. I'm sure the restaurant is just as annoyed, it's crippling for hospitality right now. I wasn't trying to ruin your post, just reclaim some positive potential from the immediate disappointment. Hopefully you can find a replacement, I'll look out in Things That Gladden the Heart 

Click to expand...

Thanks, no blame on the restaurant at all, nothing they can do. That said, one thought would be that restaurants could form their own covid bubble whereby if they have to close, they can offer to pass your booking on to another restaurant that they are happy to recommend or at least your contact details and try and keep the spend within the local industry as opposed to in this case where the temptation is to just not bother. In previous times I would have happily walked around town, been to a number of pubs and popped in to somewhere that I pass on the way for lunch but really not up to that at the moment.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2021)

Offered up some boxes on free cycle, don't need them after the house move. Agreed for someone to collect this morning...nowhere to be seen.


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Offered up some boxes on free cycle, don't need them after the house move. Agreed for someone to collect this morning...nowhere to be seen.
		
Click to expand...


at least the moves all finally done  everything go ok?


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2021)

Hayfever

like pins in my eyeballs today!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			at least the moves all finally done  everything go ok?
		
Click to expand...

Strap in.

Mortgage was due to expire May 30th, but managed to get an extension to June 14th.
Chain all agreed to exchange June 11th...we've been ready for months, our solicitor called at 16.55 with a form we need to sign by 17.00 after telling us everything was done, so we couldn't exchange. Had to do simultaneous exchange and completion on the 14th, stressed out all weekend and all day on the Monday, but we got it done, with a 4 year old and 3 week old baby. Never again.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			Hayfever

like pins in my eyeballs today!
		
Click to expand...

I had an injection for this on Monday, was sick of it ruining summer. All well so far. Worth having a look to see if you have similar nearby. Will have to go private.


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I had an injection for this on Monday, was sick of it ruining summer. All well so far. Worth having a look to see if you have similar nearby. Will have to go private.
		
Click to expand...


thanks will look into it, seems to have got worse the last few years for me


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Strap in.

Mortgage was due to expire May 30th, but managed to get an extension to June 14th.
Chain all agreed to exchange June 11th...we've been ready for months, our solicitor called at 16.55 with a form we need to sign by 17.00 after telling us everything was done, so we couldn't exchange. Had to do simultaneous exchange and completion on the 14th, stressed out all weekend and all day on the Monday, but we got it done, with a 4 year old and 3 week old baby. Never again.
		
Click to expand...

At least youre done, spare a thought for those who arent (and their solicitors)


----------



## Sats (Jul 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			Hayfever

like pins in my eyeballs today!
		
Click to expand...

God yeah - Absolute nightmare, itchy eyes, swollen sinuses, sneezing, itchy ear and throat. Yet winter style weather!!!!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			At least youre done, spare a thought for those who arent (and their solicitors)  

Click to expand...

You'll get there mate. 

She's just mentioned "the next house", there definitely will not be a next house.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I had an injection for this on Monday, was sick of it ruining summer. All well so far. Worth having a look to see if you have similar nearby. Will have to go private.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask what the injection was? My son has bad symptons every year and very little helps. This may be something for him to look at.


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			You'll get there mate. 

She's just mentioned "the next house", there definitely will not be a next house.
		
Click to expand...


sadly with us, I expect there will always be a next house


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can I ask what the injection was? My son has bad symptons every year and very little helps. This may be something for him to look at.
		
Click to expand...

I've linked the clinic I went to below, obviously too far but gives the information on it. Think it was Kenalog to be exact. Worth researching mate, I looked into it and was happy to try it. 

https://www.summerfieldhealthcare.c...MI54-U5Jyy8QIVEdWyCh1LmQLOEAAYASAAEgJaUfD_BwE


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2021)

Estate agent who overpriced a house by 50k. Sits on the market for 6 weeks. Agent then reduces price 50k and sells it. Plasters all over their facebook page "another sold at asking price inside 48 hrs" having deleted their previous posts of it at the higher price!!!!!!


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 7, 2021)

This could have started off as a 'things that gladden the heart' post!

Having a quiet Guinness, reading the papers outside at my local this lunchtime, the young waitress who served me asked if I was excited about the match tonight. She was wearing an England shirt, and was obviously looking forward to it. I said I wasn't a big football fan, but would probably watch at least some of it.

As she left, she chanted 'Football's coming home!' in an excited voice.

I laughed because of her joy, and said that she wasn't even born when it last came home, and told her I was 6 that year, and she laughed again.




Then I realised that her Mum probably wasn't even born the last time it came home!



P.S. It did gladden my heart too!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 7, 2021)

fundy said:



			Estate agent who overpriced a house by 50k. Sits on the market for 6 weeks. Agent then reduces price 50k and sells it. Plasters all over their facebook page "another sold at asking price inside 48 hrs" having deleted their previous posts of it at the higher price!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Trumpet blowing 101 that is dude!


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2021)

Falling off a ladder on Monday and my rib cage is letting me know all about it today!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2021)

Slime said:



			Falling off a ladder on Monday and my rib cage is letting me know all about it today!
		
Click to expand...

What are you doing up a ladder at your age?

Have a word with yourself   and hope the damage heals well


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



*What are you doing up a ladder at your age?*

Have a word with yourself   and hope the damage heals well
		
Click to expand...

Falling off, as it happens!


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 7, 2021)

Slime said:



			Falling off, as it happens!
		
Click to expand...

At least you got 4.9 off the French judge


----------



## Dando (Jul 7, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			At least you got 4.9 off the French judge
		
Click to expand...

The Italian football team have just offered him £100k a week to be their new trainer


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			The Italian football team have just offered him £100k a week to be their new trainer
		
Click to expand...

I wish!


----------



## Neilds (Jul 8, 2021)

Paddy McGuinness being named the new host of Question of Sport.  Does the irritating git have to present everything?  There seems to be no escape form his smug face


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Paddy McGuinness being named the new host of Question of Sport.  Does the irritating git have to present everything?  There seems to be no escape form his smug face
		
Click to expand...

That does seem a weird choice. He is nothing to do with sport. All the previous presenters were former sportspersons or commentators weren't they? How odd. I quite like him but you're right, he really is everywhere these days.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 8, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Paddy McGuinness being named the new host of Question of Sport.  Does the irritating git have to present everything?  There seems to be no escape form his smug face
		
Click to expand...

You watch Peter Crouch be the new face of BBC football,  they're doing their best to groom him despite him being a cringeworthy tv presenter 🙈


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			You watch Peter Crouch be the new face of BBC football,  they're doing their best to groom him despite him being a cringeworthy tv presenter 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I like his personality but he's not eloquent enough to be a lead presenter. Stick to punditry I think.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I like his personality but he's not eloquent enough to be a lead presenter. Stick to punditry I think.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, his radio stuff and podcasts are funny, if not a bit "laddie" but his TV presence is awful.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Agreed, his radio stuff and podcasts are funny, if not a bit "laddie" but his TV presence is awful.
		
Click to expand...

I quite like his TV show but then it's not him I'm looking at.. 👀


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 8, 2021)

Clouds on a sunny day!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 8, 2021)

Wimbledon
Tour
Golf - both European tournaments
Cricket

All at the same time! Best change the batteries in the remote!


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Wimbledon
Tour
Golf - both European tournaments
Cricket

All at the same time! Best change the batteries in the remote!
		
Click to expand...


Radio and 3 screens going here lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 8, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Paddy McGuinness being named the new host of Question of Sport.  Does the irritating git have to present everything?  There seems to be no escape form his smug face
		
Click to expand...

I thought Alex Scott was being lined up? Very disappointed


----------



## RichA (Jul 8, 2021)

Funny - I like Paddy McG and Crouchy.
For reasons I don't fully understand, Mrs A *really* likes Paddy.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 8, 2021)

I have noting against Paddy McGuiness but just think it an off fit. Question of Sport has always been sort of sedate, older viewer material whereas PM seems to be far more focused on the younger, lad culture. Not sure how it iwll work.


----------



## RichA (Jul 8, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I have noting against Paddy McGuiness but just think it an off fit. Question of Sport has always been sort of sedate, older viewer material whereas PM seems to be far more focused on the younger, lad culture. Not sure how it iwll work.
		
Click to expand...

I get the impression that the current policies are to introduce alternatives rather than replacements. He would certainly liven it up and take the pressure off the retired sportspeople to try to be funny. 
Mrs A has never watched QoS in her life. If he does take over, she'll probably start and she is the personification of sedate middle-age.
I think it always used to be a whole family type show. Maybe they want to push it back that way.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 8, 2021)

Sam Quek and Ugo Monye are the new captains, will be interested to see if they have the same chemistry as Matt and Tuffers, hard act to follow


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 8, 2021)

QoS hasn't been the same since Bill Beaumont and Emlyn Hughes were captains


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Sam Quek and Ugo Monye are the new captains, will be interested to see if they have the same chemistry as Matt and Tuffers, hard act to follow
		
Click to expand...

I've never heard of the guy and only vaguely heard of the girl. Not exactly household names?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 8, 2021)

Question of Sport hasn't been the same for me since there was a BBC behind the scenes programme about it. Showed how much of it is scripted and fake - I felt a bit cheated!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've never heard of the guy and only vaguely heard of the girl. Not exactly household names?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on your sport preferences. Ugo played rugby and commentates on it now and is well known in rugby circles and the girl won an Olympic gold at hockey and has been doing quite a bit of presenting since so not exactly unknows. Suspect many had never heard of Tuffers until I'm a Celebrity (Sam Quek did that as well).


----------



## GB72 (Jul 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Question of Sport hasn't been the same for me since there was a BBC behind the scenes programme about it. Showed how much of it is scripted and fake - I felt a bit cheated!
		
Click to expand...

Did it not used to be filmed after a big Sunday lunch in the old days and it was not unheard of for guests to be a couple of bottles of wine into it during film


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 8, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Did it not used to be filmed after a big Sunday lunch in the old days and it was not unheard of for guests to be a couple of bottles of wine into it during film
		
Click to expand...

Yes. In Emlyn's day I think.


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Did it not used to be filmed after a big Sunday lunch in the old days and it was not unheard of for guests to be a couple of bottles of wine into it during film
		
Click to expand...


no wonder Botham became a captain 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## GB72 (Jul 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			no wonder Botham became a captain 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

It was during the Botham era that I heard about it. No suprise there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2021)

If ever there was a programme long past its sell by date it is QoS. Changing captains was a good way to keep it fresh but the current group were there far too long. Let it go, send it out to pasture.


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2021)

State of emergency in Tokyo, fans banned from the Olympics

Hard to believe this should still be going ahead


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If ever there was a programme long past its sell by date it is QoS. Changing captains was a good way to keep it fresh but the current group were there far too long. Let it go, send it out to pasture.
		
Click to expand...

QoS still had on average 4-5 million viewers each week - the appeal is still there for clearly a lot of people , when you have that many viewers certainly not going to cancel it 

It’s great entertainment and the current line up was very good - will see how the new lot do , Paddy is a very good presenter , Monye is very good on Rugby programs and podcasts - Quek is marmite


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			QoS still had on average 4-5 million viewers each week - the appeal is still there for clearly a lot of people , when you have that many viewers certainly not going to cancel it

It’s great entertainment and the current line up was very good - will see how the new lot do , Paddy is a very good presenter , Monye is very good on Rugby programs and podcasts - Quek is marmite
		
Click to expand...

If people still like it then fair enough. Whenever I've caught bits of it in recent times it has been poor imo, too forced. Each to their own.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			State of emergency in Tokyo, fans banned from the Olympics

Hard to believe this should still be going ahead 

Click to expand...

Sadly could not see the IOC refunding all those global TV and sponsorship payments and to delay another year messes with the Worlds etc. Sadly money dictates that, unless banned by a government, sporting events will go ahead irrespective of how it may impact the fans, competitors or anything else.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			State of emergency in Tokyo, fans banned from the Olympics

Hard to believe this should still be going ahead 

Click to expand...

Their daily cases going to 2000 a day and they remove spectators etc 

Ours keep on rising to over 20 thousand a day and we remove everything and allow even more fans to attend events


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Sadly could not see the IOC refunding all those global TV and sponsorship payments and to delay another year messes with the Worlds etc. Sadly money dictates that, unless banned by a government, sporting events will go ahead irrespective of how it may impact the fans, competitors or anything else.
		
Click to expand...


Yup thats sums it up perfectly.

Have to feel for those athletes whose only olympics this is


----------



## Neilds (Jul 8, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Did it not used to be filmed after a big Sunday lunch in the old days and it was not unheard of for guests to be a couple of bottles of wine into it during film
		
Click to expand...

Went to see it being filmed a few years ago, was surprising how they did 99% in a straight run through just like you see it on telly.  Not much was cut out.
Guests were Carl Froch, Ryan Sidebottom, Mark Allen and.........Oscar Pistorius!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 8, 2021)

Weapons grade incompetence by supposedly professional people. Resulting in me having to spend the day trying to fix a very messy mess. And them treating me like I'm putting them out. Rather than thanking me for probably saving their job. 🤬


----------



## Beedee (Jul 8, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Went to see it being filmed a few years ago, was surprising how they did 99% in a straight run through just like you see it on telly.  Not much was cut out.
Guests were Carl Froch, Ryan Sidebottom, Mark Allen and.........Oscar Pistorius!

Click to expand...

On a sort of similar note, a few years ago I was in the audience for the Radio 4 News Quiz.  For those that don't know it - a radio version of Have I Got News For You that is broadcast at 6.30pm.  A nice wholesome pre-watershed show.  

I was thoroughly shocked at how filthy the pre-edited version was. It took about 1.5 hours to record, and I don't know how they managed to get 27 minutes of clean material from it.  It was very very funny tho.


----------



## drdel (Jul 8, 2021)

The conclusion is that if McGiuness is presenting QoS he must have a very well connected agent.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2021)

Our brand new bathroom, only put it earlier this year by a friend of a friend who supposedly knew what he was doing and we thought had done a good job - sprung a leak last night through the lounge ceiling. Same place as the old bathroom used to leak. He's coming back right now to have a look at it. I'm no plumber so purely guessing but surely he hasn't fitted a pipe properly if it's gone wrong that quickly??


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2021)

drdel said:



			The conclusion is that if McGiuness is presenting QoS he must have a very well connected agent.
		
Click to expand...

Since he moved to BBC he seems to be monopolising their programs, Top Gear, the lottery bouncy ball program, now this. Who'd have thought a decade ago that out of Peter Kay and Paddy, Paddy would be the one who's never off TV.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 8, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Their daily cases going to 2000 a day and they remove spectators etc

Ours keep on rising to over 20 thousand a day and we remove everything and allow even more fans to attend events
		
Click to expand...

15% of their population fully vaccinated.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2021)

Checking through my new collection of nine(!) Neil Diamond albums and _Sweet Caroline _is on none of them…hold on - wrong thread - should have posted that on the_ Things that Gladden the Heart_ thread 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿😉🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2021)

Opening a pack of bread rolls that Sainsbury delivered yesterday, no notification of short date, use by date is today and all the rolls are mouldy. Lovely......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2021)

Remember the picture of the little girl getting the shirt from Mason Mount after the Denmark game? Lovely, heart warming etc. She was on TV this morning along with her dad. She is still lovely but her dad........He basically planned it with the hope of getting a shirt and is now using the story to pitch for a final ticket. Sad.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Remember the picture of the little girl getting the shirt from Mason Mount after the Denmark game? Lovely, heart warming etc. She was on TV this morning along with her dad. She is still lovely but her dad........He basically planned it with the hope of getting a shirt and is now using the story to pitch for a final ticket. Sad.
		
Click to expand...

I was really peed off about it and then the begging for tickets for the final. What a total...


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2021)

10 days with no hob, AO turn up this morning at crack of dawn, and the rental co have ordered the wrong hob, so it cant be fitted and now need another one ordered. Didnt want to be able to cook again lol, nearly 2 weeks and counting already


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Remember the picture of the little girl getting the shirt from Mason Mount after the Denmark game? Lovely, heart warming etc. She was on TV this morning along with her dad. She is still lovely but her dad........He basically planned it with the hope of getting a shirt and is now using the story to pitch for a final ticket. Sad.
		
Click to expand...

He planned for his daughter to cry and be seen on telly? How does that work?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			He planned for his daughter to cry and be seen on telly? How does that work?
		
Click to expand...

He planned the contact with players beforehand (from his daughter as wouldn't work if it was him) , during the warm up, in the hope that one of them would remember and give her the shirt afterwards. Sure she cried and was excited but it wasn't a random gesture - he was a complete and utter tit.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 9, 2021)

We've been infiltrated 👀


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 9, 2021)

Peoples on street bay parking. Why do they need to park with their rear overhanging the bay behind them and 3 feet space to the end of their bay at the front and the car parked in front isn’t even fully back in their bay.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			10 days with no hob, AO turn up this morning at crack of dawn, and the rental co have ordered the wrong hob, so it cant be fitted and now need another one ordered. Didnt want to be able to cook again lol, nearly 2 weeks and counting already 

Click to expand...

What are you needing.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			What are you needing.
		
Click to expand...

induction hob - coming tuesday now sigh


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 9, 2021)

Seeing Katie Price on Good Morning Britain. Who is interested in her and what she has hd done? How  does she keep managing to re invent herself? I feel really sorry for her son who is not well


----------



## Rooter (Jul 9, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Seeing Katie Price on Good Morning Britain. Who is interested in her and what she has hd done? How  does she keep managing to re invent herself? I feel really sorry for her son who is not well
		
Click to expand...

Isn't she bankrupt, yet flew to Turkey (red list) for more surgery? That's not bad on Bankruptcy money!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 9, 2021)

After many attempts I think I have managed to fix our vacuum cleaner - after we’ve gone and bought a new one 🙄

No matter.  Daughter needs a new vacuum so she can have our old one - my charge will be a lesson from her boyfriend when my new Ping i210s arrive in a week or so…👍


----------



## Rooter (Jul 9, 2021)

My more than random irritation is my sinuses. Completely blocked, It comes from open swimming in the local lake, either I am allergic to something or simply crap technique is leaving half of the lake in by tubes! Either way, it's sucking to be me today. I have a half ironman on Sunday, so could do with being able to breathe.

Currently on some tabs, nose spray, and some horrible contraption that squeezes pressurised saline up one nostril and out of the other, or at least it's supposed to. The left side is that blocked, the saline comes into your mouth via the back door! not fun.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 9, 2021)

Websites that don't update their webpages fully 

One page says no parking available the other says plenty available lol 

Make your minds up


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2021)

Following a 4 ball of Ladies today, playing a better ball match. Held up from the 3rd hole and zero thought to let us through (we were a 2 ball). Even at the half-way hut they decided to get their drinks and go to the 10th rather than call us through. We were able to go from the hut to the 12th and leave them in our wake but I was livid. Lady Captain playing and what a horrendous example to set. No wonder the Ladies Section can have such a bad rep - some damned well deserve it.

And breathe...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 9, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Following a 4 ball of Ladies today, playing a better ball match. Held up from the 3rd hole and zero thought to let us through (we were a 2 ball). Even at the half-way hut they decided to get their drinks and go to the 10th rather than call us through. We were able to go from the hut to the 12th and leave them in our wake but I was livid. Lady Captain playing and what a horrendous example to set. No wonder the Ladies Section can have such a bad rep - some damned well deserve it.

And breathe...
		
Click to expand...

I honestly can’t see why they wouldn’t let you play through🤷‍♂️🤯


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I honestly can’t see why they wouldn’t let you play through🤷‍♂️🤯
		
Click to expand...

Because they're a bunch of....

I'm still fizzing. It was like watching paint dry as they wandered around each green like the walking dead!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 9, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Following a 4 ball of Ladies today, playing a better ball match. Held up from the 3rd hole and zero thought to let us through (we were a 2 ball). Even at the half-way hut they decided to get their drinks and go to the 10th rather than call us through. We were able to go from the hut to the 12th and leave them in our wake but I was livid. Lady Captain playing and what a horrendous example to set. No wonder the Ladies Section can have such a bad rep - some damned well deserve it.

And breathe...
		
Click to expand...

There are groups of this attitude in both sexes and ages.

Followed a 4 ball with 2 16 handicappers and 2 plus handicappers ..

We caught them on the 8th (we teed off 10:02 3 ball they teed off 09:20 4 ball)

They didn't even look to let us through .. even when we were walking to the tee as they were just walking off


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			There are groups of this attitude in both sexes and ages.

Followed a 4 ball with 2 16 handicappers and 2 plus handicappers ..

We caught them on the 8th (we teed off 10:02 3 ball they teed off 09:20 4 ball)

They didn't even look to let us through .. even when we were walking to the tee as they were just walking off
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2021)

No Tour de France spoiler alert on another thread!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			No Tour de France spoiler alert on another thread! 

Click to expand...

Again! Watched it live today but would have been super narked if I'd read that in advance of the highlights show.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2021)

Rooter said:



			My more than random irritation is my sinuses. Completely blocked, It comes from open swimming in the local lake, either I am allergic to something or simply crap technique is leaving half of the lake in by tubes! Either way, it's sucking to be me today. I have a half ironman on Sunday, so could do with being able to breathe.

Currently on some tabs, nose spray, and some horrible contraption that squeezes pressurised saline up one nostril and out of the other, or at least it's supposed to. The left side is that blocked, the saline comes into your mouth via the back door! not fun.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried a nose clip? They look naff but might help.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2021)

The weather!!!!

Utterly biblical rain the last hour or so, not to mention a few mini tornados gone through the village! Knocked the sky box out too 

Summer they say......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			No Tour de France spoiler alert on another thread! 

Click to expand...

For the second time.  It's almost like it's deliberate.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 9, 2021)

Who are these people that text into the radio and why? What’s all that about? 

I am eager to take delivery of my replacement work boom box and escape this madness.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 9, 2021)

Frank Obanyi 😵


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Frank Obanyi 😵
		
Click to expand...

So report them as spam?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Have you tried a nose clip? They look naff but might help.
		
Click to expand...

I have thought about it, but been advised against them by a few for various reasons. May have to reconsider that again though, I can’t go through this after every swim.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 10, 2021)

Daddy I need a wee .. yeah no problem.. back to bed 

I don't want to go back to bed now.. checks phone 04:13 

Come on chick..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 10, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Frank Obanyi 😵
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			So report them as spam?
		
Click to expand...


Some members, trying to be clever, are replying to spam posts. However, this just makes it harder for us to remove it.

In future please don’t reply, just report it as spam and we can clear it up

Cheers
Fragger


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 10, 2021)

Ordered a couple of beds to be delivered to our holiday rental cottage. Get an email the day before saying they will be delivered between 7am and 1pm so arrange golf for the afternoon. Get another email at 6am on delivery day saying they will arrive between 7.30 and 9.30. Fantastic!

10am comes with no delivery. Ring up the company who say the van is coming from Ayr (a 5 hour drive away), so won't be with us until at least 1pm. No sign of it by 2pm so ring up again asking for an ETA. They say they have tried ringing the driver but he's not answering. They also say that, despite the courier being DHL, they don't have a tracking number.

Van eventually turns up at 5pm, driver tells us no one has rung him, and he picked up our package first thing that morning from Darlington, not Ayr!

An absolute waste of a day. Very frustrating.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2021)

Had 10:30 for today. Checked weather app on waking up, and it says heavy rain from 10 til 12, so we move our tee time to 13:00. Half hour later the app now says nothing more than light drizzle. I'm sure in an hour's time it'll be saying thunderstorms at 1.


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Some members, trying to be clever, are replying to spam posts. However, this just makes it harder for us to remove it.

In future please don’t reply, just report it as spam and we can clear it up

Cheers
Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Anyone would think you're the internet police!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			Anyone would think you're the internet police!
		
Click to expand...

No just the Forum Police, that’s enough to be going on with.

Just pointing out how members can assist their friendly neighbourhood moderating team 👍


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No just the Forum Police, that’s enough to be going on with.

Just pointing out how members can assist their friendly neighbourhood moderating team 👍
		
Click to expand...

We don’t come here to make your job easier


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			We don’t come here to make your job easier
		
Click to expand...

I can believe that 🙄🙄


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No just the Forum Police, that’s enough to be going on with.

Just pointing out how members can assist their friendly neighbourhood moderating team 👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2021)

eBay! Got an awning for sale. 

First winner messaged about 5 hours after he’d won the auction to say his caravan had just been stolen!

So I relisted it 

2nd winner has just messaged to say he’s bought another one instead


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 10, 2021)

Daughter is 6 weeks old and obviously still needs to be fed every three hours or so...we set an alarm for 3am after doing the 12am feed....both woke up at 5am. 

And I'm in the doghouse because "must've turned the alarm off."


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 10, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Daughter is 6 weeks old and obviously still needs to be fed every three hours or so...we set an alarm for 3am after doing the 12am feed....both woke up at 5am.

And I'm in the doghouse because "must've turned the alarm off."
		
Click to expand...

You're daughter would have let you know if she needed feeding. 

Not once did we set an alarm to feed either of ours. Neither of them has turned our that crazy 😂


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 10, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			You're daughter would have let you know if she needed feeding.

Not once did we set an alarm to feed either of ours. Neither of them has turned our that crazy 😂
		
Click to expand...

I know mate, unfortunately I'm not and never will be the boss in this house.


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I know mate, unfortunately I'm not and never will be the boss in this house.
		
Click to expand...


or the next one


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I know mate, unfortunately I'm not and never will be the boss in this house.
		
Click to expand...

Are you married to my other half?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 10, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I know mate, unfortunately I'm not and never will be the boss in this house.
		
Click to expand...

DW they all go through these mental thought processes 

One night (out of every single night since the twins) they have slept through entirely .. a wonderful night would you say? Not when your wife wakes you at 2am going 

"Babe their still asleep" 

Well I would be aswell if you hadn't woken me 

Litterally waking me up to tell me of this event.. it would have kept


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 10, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			DW they all go through these mental thought processes

One night (out of every single night since the twins) they have slept through entirely .. a wonderful night would you say? Not when your wife wakes you at 2am going

"Babe their still asleep"
		
Click to expand...

I used to call my ex wife "Babe". It wasn't a term of affection, it was after the film of the same name.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 10, 2021)

Nettle stings. Daisy jumped in the river and then couldn't get back up the bank so had to drag her out and got nettled to bits - including somehow on my bum through my shorts. Not funny!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Nettle stings. Daisy jumped in the river and then couldn't get back up the bank so had to drag her out and *got nettled to bits - including somehow on my bum through my shorts.* *Not funny!*

Click to expand...

Well maybe not to you, but I'm chuckling. Sorry.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Nettle stings. Daisy jumped in the river and then couldn't get back up the bank so had to drag her out and got nettled to bits - including somehow on my bum through my shorts. Not funny!
		
Click to expand...

I’m not laughing, I’m really not 👍😎🙄


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Nettle stings. Daisy jumped in the river and then couldn't get back up the bank so had to drag her out and got nettled to bits -* including somehow on my bum through my shorts.* Not funny!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck explaining the to the other half 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 10, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Good luck explaining the to the other half 😂
		
Click to expand...

He offered a dock leaf!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m not laughing, I’m really not 👍😎🙄
		
Click to expand...

I am
Sorry...not sorry


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2021)

Watching the ladies tennis final and cant help thinking that the line judges outfits are awful  - they wouldn't look out of place in Peaky Blinders !

I could have bought ladies final tickets 2 for £400 from the LTA but I dont follow tennis much having stopped playing 20+ years back. The last match I saw live was McEnroe v Pat Cash a 5 setter and never fancied going again, that game was as good as it gets!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 10, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Watching the ladies tennis final and cant help thinking that the line judges outfits are awful  - they wouldn't look out of place in Peaky Blinders !

I could have bought ladies final tickets 2 for £400 from the LTA but I dont follow tennis much having stopped playing 20+ years back. The last match I saw live was McEnroe v Pat Cash a 5 setter and never fancied going again, that game was as good as it gets!
		
Click to expand...

Unflattering at best. Crimplene been on order for Wimbledon since time began!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2021)

The Numan adverts.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Unflattering at best. Crimplene been on order for Wimbledon since time began!
		
Click to expand...

The men look bad, but the women ...............


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Numan adverts.
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise you the Verisure alarm ad...
How much did that bloke get paid to nod like a dog on the back shelf of a car..?
And he's punched waaaaay above his weight.....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			You watch Peter Crouch be the new face of BBC football,  they're doing their best to groom him despite him being a cringeworthy tv presenter 🙈
		
Click to expand...

He is truly robotic.
Cringeworthy, about as funny as Mike and Bernie.


----------



## Slime (Jul 10, 2021)

The stupid cow screaming AY-YA every time she hits the ball in the womens' doubles, whilst the other three play without screaming/grunting. Her screams get louder throughout the rally and continue well after the ball has been hit.
To me it's borderline cheating .............................. no, it's cheating, no borderline about it.


----------



## Slime (Jul 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Nettle stings. Daisy jumped in the river and then couldn't get back up the bank so had to drag her out and got nettled to bits - including somehow on my bum through my shorts.* Not funny!*

Click to expand...

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2021)

Why is it that at the caravan we rarely have the tv on yet at home we’re almost glued to it?


----------



## Piece (Jul 10, 2021)

The wife manages to hit every drain and pot hole whilst driving. Any chance you could drive around at least one?


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 10, 2021)

Piece said:



			The wife manages to hit every drain and pot hole whilst driving. Any chance you could drive around at least one?
		
Click to expand...

Are we married to the same woman?


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Nettle stings. Daisy jumped in the river and then couldn't get back up the bank so had to drag her out and got nettled to bits - including somehow on my bum through my shorts. Not funny!
		
Click to expand...

When I was a lad a long, long time ago me and a mate were out cycling in the local woods when my mate decided he urgently needed a 💩 

As he had no means of, ahem, cleansing himself afterwards I helpfully suggested he went under a bridge in the stream and wiped himself clean using some leaves.

What followed was plenty of screams of agony from him, and me crying with laughter as I searched frantically for some dock leaves. He clearly didn’t know harmless leaves from stinging nettles.

😳


----------



## Slime (Jul 10, 2021)

Piece said:



			The wife manages to hit every drain and pot hole whilst driving. Any chance you could drive around at least one?
		
Click to expand...

In your R6?


----------



## Slime (Jul 10, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			When I was a lad a long, long time ago me and a mate were out cycling in the local woods when my mate decided he urgently needed a 💩

As he had no means of, ahem, cleansing himself afterwards I helpfully suggested he went under a bridge in the stream and wiped himself clean using some leaves.

What followed was plenty of screams of agony from him, and me crying with laughter as I searched frantically for some dock leaves. He clearly didn’t know harmless leaves from stinging nettles.

😳
		
Click to expand...

Be grateful he didn't use a leaf of the Gympie-Gympie as found in Australia.
Also know as the Stinging Tree or Suicide Plant!

https://allthatsinteresting.com/gympie-gympie


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			Why is it that at the caravan we rarely have the tv on yet at home we’re almost glued to it?
		
Click to expand...

We used to have a caravan and were the same. Something more simple about the style of living which is great.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			The stupid cow screaming AY-YA every time she hits the ball in the womens' doubles, whilst the other three play without screaming/grunting. Her screams get louder throughout the rally and continue well after the ball has been hit.
To me it's borderline cheating .............................. no, it's cheating, no borderline about it.
		
Click to expand...


I would like to see a spectator stand up and tell her to stop shouting like that because it is not only getting on (his/her ) nerves, it is also adversely affecting his/her  health.
About time the Tennis authorities stopped it.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 11, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I would like to see a spectator stand up and tell her to stop shouting like that because it is not only getting on (his/her ) nerves, it is also adversely affecting his/her  health.
About time the Tennis authorities stopped it.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. It’s as infuriating as it is unnecessary.

The only time grunting like that is truly required is when attempting some particularly challenging DIY, such as removing screws without an electric screwdriver.

😎


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Agreed. It’s as infuriating as it is unnecessary.

The only time grunting like that is truly required is when attempting some particularly challenging DIY, such as removing screws without an electric screwdriver.

😎
		
Click to expand...

Or when you get past a certain age and you are trying to pull on a pair of socks…😟


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Or when you get past a certain age and you are trying to pull on your socks…
		
Click to expand...

Or when you get past a certain age and are trying to get up from the sofa.


----------



## Piece (Jul 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			In your R6?  

Click to expand...

 Not a chance!

In her QashQai!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 11, 2021)

Found a huge nail sticking out of one of the rear tyres on the Frag Jag, only fitter in town with them in stock, Kwik Fit. 
4 new tyres later that’ll be £935 please Sir

Suppose you can’t take it with you 🙄


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Found a huge nail sticking out of one of the rear tyres on the Frag Jag, only fitter in town with them in stock, Kwik Fit. 
4 new tyres later that’ll be £935 please Sir

Suppose you can’t take it with you 🙄
		
Click to expand...


Ouch! Moderating this forum clearly pays too much


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 11, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Found a huge nail sticking out of one of the rear tyres on the Frag Jag, only fitter in town with them in stock, Kwik Fit.
4 new tyres later that’ll be £935 please Sir

Suppose you can’t take it with you 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Confused. Did you have nails in all 4?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 11, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Confused. Did you have nails in all 4?
		
Click to expand...

No all 4 were getting a bit worn, to be fair it was an advisory on the last MOT, but the nail was the catalyst, as it had to go in for the nail one, so might as well get them all done at the same time


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			Ouch! Moderating this forum clearly pays too much 

Click to expand...

I laughed until I stopped 😂


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I laughed until I stopped 😂
		
Click to expand...


It would explain a lot.........


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Or when you get past a certain age and you are trying to pull on a pair of socks…😟
		
Click to expand...

Or when you get in a  certain age and state, and have to pull off a pair of compression socks!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 11, 2021)

Lane hoggers. It’s pretty much everyone on the M1. 
The amount of money to be made for the treasury on the motorway for lane hogging could clear the national debt.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 11, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Lane hoggers. It’s pretty much everyone on the M1. 
The amount of money to be made for the treasury on the motorway for lane hogging could clear the national debt.
		
Click to expand...

Add to that the lane two hoggers on three lane motorways, who are now lane three hoggers on four lane motorways. They sit there with lanes one and two devoid of traffic.

They should be put up against a wall and shot.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 11, 2021)

Hitting a pothole the size of the grand canyon on a main A road and then finding a bulge and crack in my tyre-wall. Absolutely brilliant, £350 down the swanny.


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



*Hitting a pothole the size of the grand canyon* on a main A road and then finding a bulge and crack in my tyre-wall. Absolutely brilliant, £350 down the swanny.
		
Click to expand...

Should have gone to Specsavers.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Add to that the lane two hoggers on three lane motorways, who are now lane three hoggers on four lane motorways. They sit there with lanes one and two devoid of traffic.

*They should be put up against a wall and shot*.
		
Click to expand...

No, their gonads should be wired up to the National Grid. 

If they survive that, then they should be shot.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			Should have gone to Specsavers. 

Click to expand...

Despite the size, it was incredibly difficult to see until it was too late. I managed to slow from 70 to around 50 but there was no way to avoid it completely. 
Absolute disgrace for a trunk road and dangerous as hell. Only a matter of time until it causes a blow out and a crash. 

Its ok though, Fife council will outline it in yellow paint, that seems to be the fix.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 11, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Despite the size, it was incredibly difficult to see until it was too late. I managed to slow from 70 to around 50 but there was no way to avoid it completely.
Absolute disgrace for a trunk road and dangerous as hell. Only a matter of time until it causes a blow out and a crash.

Its ok though, Fife council will outline it in yellow paint, that seems to be the fix.
		
Click to expand...

There's one on the A14 near us. If you're central in the outside lane your nearside wheel will hit it. It's got a white line around it though - makes all the difference!

I've finally committed to memory where it is - for today at least...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Despite the size, it was incredibly difficult to see until it was too late. I managed to slow from 70 to around 50 but there was no way to avoid it completely.
Absolute disgrace for a trunk road and dangerous as hell. Only a matter of time until it causes a blow out and a crash.

Its ok though, Fife council will outline it in yellow paint, that seems to be the fix.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you take photos of it and the damage to your car to claim the costs back.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 11, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Despite the size, it was incredibly difficult to see until it was too late. I managed to slow from 70 to around 50 but there was no way to avoid it completely.
Absolute disgrace for a trunk road and dangerous as hell. Only a matter of time until it causes a blow out and a crash.

Its ok though, Fife council will outline it in yellow paint, that seems to be the fix.
		
Click to expand...

Send the bill into the council. If it was a motorcycle it's wouldn'y just be a tyre damaged.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I hope you take photos of it and the damage to your car to claim the costs back.
		
Click to expand...

Can't stop on a busy dual carriageway to take photos. 
Even with evidence Fife Council have paid out o  less than 5% of all valid claims averaging £32 per payout.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 12, 2021)

Telephone calls that go along the lines of..........

"Good morning, sales, how can I help you?"
"Yes, I wonder if you could give me the number for your Worthing branch?"
"Certainly. It's 01903...."
"Oh hang on, let me go and get a pen"

Really????? Are you that bloody thick????


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2021)

Normal service resuming


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 12, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Telephone calls that go along the lines of..........

"Good morning, sales, how can I help you?"
"Yes, I wonder if you could give me the number for your Worthing branch?"
"Certainly. It's 01903...."
"Oh hang on, let me go and get a pen"

Really????? Are you that bloody thick????


Click to expand...

0121do1 lol


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jul 12, 2021)

Plugged in my charger after yesterdays round for my Motocaddy battery ahead of todays round only to find this morning  I never switched it on. Looks like I'll have to carry today☹☹


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 12, 2021)

Silly copy right or agreement rules (whichever it is I'm not entirely sure)

But for example our last Samsung TV had every app on it 

The new lg one doesn't have for example channel 4 app but the bt box does 

The TV in the loft room won't play live ITV via app (no aerial there) but the one using a plug in stick will lol 

Much like my dad's sky box BBC iPlayer awful on it .. but just use the actual digital TV and it's fine 

Very frustrating for the end user


----------



## Dando (Jul 12, 2021)

90 mins spent so far trying to log on for work


----------



## bobmac (Jul 12, 2021)

Our local Italian restaurant being trashed, late last night


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 12, 2021)

Paying twice the normal price to get a wasp nest removed. 
Had to use an emergency management company as I couldn’t get hold of five local pest controllers yesterday. The chap contracted for the job was probably one I tried to phone yesterday. 

At least I can have the windows open tonight I suppose.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Our local Italian restaurant being trashed, late last night  

Click to expand...

That’s just pathetic,hope they catch whoever did it & throw the book at them.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 12, 2021)

Took my Mum, Dad & Sister out for a meal yesterday.
Mum has cancer and is worried that once everything fully opens up she will be at greater risk. So we went to a nice quiet restaurant at Chatsworth House.

Whilst starting our main courses, which had just been served, a woman from another table came over to us (without a mask) and poked her head over the table and said "I've just come to see what you've ordered".
I was in such shock that I didn't manage to call her all the names under the sun that I would normally use for such an idiot.

Instead I just put my hand in front of her face, told her to go away and put a mask on.
She just replied that she didn't have Covid, so we were ok.

I honestly couldn't believe it - I wouldn't even do that in non-Covid times, but definitely not now!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 12, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			That’s just pathetic,hope they catch whoever did it & throw the book at them.
		
Click to expand...

I would leave them in a locked room with a few Italian chefs. The ones I know would relish that opportunity!!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 13, 2021)

Jack Grealish not being the little arse I always wanted him to be. Seems a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2021)

That the Health Secretary seems to be almost ‘talking up’ in a gloomster/doomster way the potential scale of the NHS waiting lists due to the pandemic, and adding the need to explore every avenue to avoid that happening, seems to me to be a conditioning of the public in advance of significant privatisation announcements. Just be open about it. Where you sit it could be a good thing; it could be a bad thing; it could be both.  But if this comes to pass let’s not pretend it’s something other than what it is.  BTW my concern for the health of the NHS is not so much political but more societal.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 13, 2021)

People keeping their kids of school to remove the risk of having to self isolate and miss their hoilday at a time where there is pressure to catch up missed school time.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 13, 2021)

London busses outside of rush hour, far too many on the road. They are almost always empty, and they just add to the pollution and cause traffic problems.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 13, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			London busses outside of rush hour, far too many on the road. They are almost always empty, and they just add to the pollution and cause traffic problems.
		
Click to expand...

Only way to run public transport tho.. remove the numbers makes it impossible for the public to use them 

If you want an on-demand service it's get a cab 

Bus lanes however are a pain in the bottom 

Especially outside of rush hour when they cause more traffic than they save


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 13, 2021)

Wife was ment to return from mat leave next week 

School wanted all mat leave people in for 2 days training as a legal requirement

So they arranged today and yesterday as they could pick the days .. also I was off and the others have live in mum's to help with childcare so all arranged

Have they trained them? Have they heck.. just used them for cover


----------



## Dando (Jul 13, 2021)

we have got 2 microwaveable heat packs and after my physio yesterday it was recommend that i use one a few times a day to try and ease the knotted muscle i have in my neck. 

they are not in the drawer they are normally kept in and no one in the house has seen or used them for months apparently


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 13, 2021)

GB72 said:



			People keeping their kids of school to remove the risk of having to self isolate and miss their hoilday at a time where there is pressure to catch up missed school time.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem if the kids are up to date with their work. Especially the end of the summer term. The kids are doing bugger all anyway. I'm supprised there are any teachers left given the numbers who have needed to isolate since the middle of last week 🤔. 

We took both ours out before the last school holiday. They are both well ahead of 99% of their peers. My son has spent a large portion of this year redoing work he did at home to allow others to catch up. 

We decided to take them out during term time as it was significantly cheaper, less busy and would be more relaxing. We told the schools we would be doing whether they granted permission or not. Which they did anyway. 

So my kids missed a week of school. And didn't really miss anything.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2021)

Bloody stupid Covid app.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 13, 2021)

The General Public being unable to book a driving test this year unless they pay an App that snaps up all availability before it hits the website...and DVSA couldn't give a monkey's about it...


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jul 13, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			London busses outside of rush hour, far too many on the road. They are almost always empty, and they just add to the pollution and cause traffic problems.
		
Click to expand...

More people should travel outside of rush hour.
Problem solved.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 13, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			More people should travel outside of rush hour.
Problem solved.
		
Click to expand...


People really don’t “choose” to travel in rush hour…. Answer is less busses outside rush hour. Maximum of one per hour, saves pollution in the capital and TFL money. 

Saddiq, if your reading this you can make out it’s your idea!😁


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 13, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Despite the size, it was incredibly difficult to see until it was too late. I managed to slow from 70 to around 50 but there was no way to avoid it completely.
Absolute disgrace for a trunk road and dangerous as hell. Only a matter of time until it causes a blow out and a crash.

Its ok though, Fife council will outline it in yellow paint, that seems to be the fix.
		
Click to expand...

Can you not put a claim in against the council?


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 13, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Paying twice the normal price to get a wasp nest removed.
Had to use an emergency management company as I couldn’t get hold of five local pest controllers yesterday. The chap contracted for the job was probably one I tried to phone yesterday.

At least I can have the windows open tonight I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

We occasionally get them in the eaves of the roof in the loft.  I just buy the spray foam that destroys the nest and kills the wasps.  Works an absolute treat.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 13, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			More people should travel outside of rush hour.
Problem solved.
		
Click to expand...

That made me laugh.  I mean, it was a joke wasn't it?


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 13, 2021)

Pacemakers at athletics meetings.  It's a race, why have them?  You're not going to break a world record at every event.  When they get to major finals it's often down to who runs the best pace tactically.  I'd rather see a proper race from start to finish without this artificial addition.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 13, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			People really don’t “choose” to travel in rush hour…. Answer is less busses outside rush hour. Maximum of one per hour, saves pollution in the capital and TFL money.

Saddiq, if your reading this you can make out it’s your idea!😁
		
Click to expand...

One an hour?? What if you want the 248 to Romford and you miss one another hour wait? That's mental talk

Plus shift workers use buses a lot not to mention the elderly and people who can't afford or not able to drive


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 13, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Can you not put a claim in against the council?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely zero point. They have honoured so few claims and at such low amojnts


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2021)

Hearing local parent saying that they won’t be sending their lad to school X as that is where the Gurkha kids go to school.  It’s not as if these kids dont have English as their first language and that could be an issue for a teacher…the kids are all born in England and have English as their first language - or at least a very good second.  What do we call that sort of attitude.  I think I know. Attitude at the edge of the spectrum and held by only a few? I am not so sure.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 13, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			One an hour?? What if you want the 248 to Romford and you miss one another hour wait? That's mental talk

Plus shift workers use buses a lot not to mention the elderly and people who can't afford or not able to drive
		
Click to expand...

Most buses between 10 and 3 have no passengers on board…I was at Golders Green today and saw 5 buses in a row go past 4 were empty and 1 had an old girl on it. I was randomly irritated.😆


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 13, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Most buses between 10 and 3 have no passengers on board…I was at Golders Green today and saw 5 buses in a row go past 4 were empty and 1 had an old girl on it. I was randomly irritated.😆
		
Click to expand...

Lol  I can assure you they get a lot busier at random pinch points


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 13, 2021)

On the subject of buses.....those moving buses from depot A to start point B. Since when do speed limits not apply to buses?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 14, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			London busses outside of rush hour, far too many on the road. They are almost always empty, *and they just add to the pollution* and cause traffic problems.
		
Click to expand...

But things are improving.......

*UK set to have largest e-bus fleet in Europe*

https://airqualitynews.com/2021/05/18/uk-set-to-have-largest-e-bus-fleet-in-europe/


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 14, 2021)

The boy's nursery has been closed for 3 weeks due to the bubble bursting, it's his first day back today and also his last as he's off to school in September. 
Loads of stuff planned for the kids, face painting and all that as a treat....they've told us to pick him up as he's coughed. He'll be gutted to miss out.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 14, 2021)

Protesting, looting and general lawlessness in South Africa. Jailed the ex president and his supporters kicked off and it’s all gone to hell.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 14, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Protesting, looting and general lawlessness in South Africa. Jailed the ex president and his supporters kicked off and it’s all gone to hell.
		
Click to expand...

Last game.of the tour tonight ?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 14, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Last game.of the tour tonight ?
		
Click to expand...

might well be. The whole place is in a pretty deep hole at the moment


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 14, 2021)

Captainron said:



			might well be. The whole place is in a pretty deep hole at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Makes AWJ s flight out all worthwhile


----------



## Captainron (Jul 14, 2021)

It’s unreal how bad things are in places. They’re burning down businesses and whole shopping malls. Reports of police being complicit in the wrongdoing and filling their vehicles with stolen goods. Minority of course. 

Lots of local community armed cordons on the suburbs to keep mobs out. It’s just nuts. 

Parts of Durban and Pietermaritzburg look war torn


----------



## sunshine (Jul 14, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Protesting, looting and general lawlessness in South Africa. Jailed the ex president and his supporters kicked off and it’s all gone to hell.
		
Click to expand...

It's a slippery slope and they have tipped over the edge.

Can't help feel that England is descending into lawlessness as well. I have a horrible feeling that something else is going to happen this summer and it will all kick off.


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2021)

£700 bill for the car yesterday followed by £100 bill from the vet for a 10 minute consultation and some anti-biotics!


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, their gonads should be wired up to the National Grid. 

If they survive that, then they should be shot. 

Click to expand...

Why not just shoot them in the balls?....( think my hormones are going mental as I seem to extol physical retribution as an answer to a few things lately--Sorry Mods)
Came across these (Mod Edit) on the M8/M9 as part of my Police defensive Driving Course-can't possibly repeat what the polis instructor said, and I defo can't tell you what we did to get past,but, boy, it was fun, especially getting quick glimpses of their rather startled faces-tossers!


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 14, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Hearing local parent saying that they won’t be sending their lad to school X as that is where the Gurkha kids go to school.  It’s not as if these kids dont have English as their first language and that could be an issue for a teacher…the kids are all born in England and have English as their first language - or at least a very good second.  What do we call that sort of attitude.  I think I know. Attitude at the edge of the spectrum and held by only a few? I am not so sure.
		
Click to expand...


Why don't these 'brave and racially tolerant' people go and discuss this subject with the GURKHA daddies ( maybe even the mummies?)
Does'nt matter if born here or not-We owe these people................shades of the UNIFORM thread
Racist (Mod Edit)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 14, 2021)

There seems to be a rise in the use of swearing, please stop, it is neither big or clever
Infractions have been dished out and will be again for those who transgress .


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-57843756

Banks again proving to be scum of the earth

So what if someone's had a covid grant... Their business might be fine now .. hairdresser I could think as an easy example to give

Also the gov said to claim them even if you could still work as your work might be less

Banks make billions off houses. Even if someone defaults they take the house and make a massive profit

Stop being such scumbags!!!!!

They always up to it aswell even before this .. my grandad took out 40k equity release in 1996 on his house to pay for one more round of private chemo as his insurance said he was at his limit .. he never needed it in end (still with us today) but because of this they own % of his house for ,40k a house worth over a million that he can't sell as he gets only something like anything above 700k of the sale so can't afford to sell ... A developer wanted to buy a bit of his garden to turn into flats the bank said nope devalues our assist .. sorry an asset you paid 40k for which is worth a lot more now.. you will have your pound of flesh when he passes you blood sucking parasites


----------



## Dando (Jul 15, 2021)

telling people that as soon as I get a reply from insurers I'll let them know and yet they still call or email 5 or 6 times a day asking if I've heard anything.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 15, 2021)

Mrs d "can you dig some potatoes for dinner"

Me "I'm watching golf, I'll do it when its finished"

Mrs d " when will that be"

Me " Sunday about 7pm" 

Yes, I went and did it straight away, I'm not as stupid as I am gobby!


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jul 15, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			That made me laugh.  I mean, it was a joke wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jul 15, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			People really don’t “choose” to travel in rush hour…
		
Click to expand...

Covid has not effected you.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 15, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			Covid has not effected you.
		
Click to expand...


I’ve not had Covid.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 15, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you don't understand why there are rush hours?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2021)

Had a power cut this morning, got home from work earlier and the sound from the TV surround system didn't sound right.  Looks like my av receiver is knackered, nothing on ARC and nothing via pass through from the sky box 🙈


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2021)

Wife has tested positive for Covid. I'm in shock - we had cold symptoms but they don't match the advertised Covid systems at all so I felt sure it would be negative. I've done two home tests that were negative, but have now booked myself in for a drive-through test like she did. No golf for me this weekend, on the hottest weekend of the year as well by the looks of it.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 16, 2021)

I wish the pigeon in the tree outside my house would learn a new tune


----------



## DaveR (Jul 16, 2021)

People that respond on every thread just to keep their post count up.


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wife has tested positive for Covid. I'm in shock - we had cold symptoms but they don't match the advertised Covid systems at all so I felt sure it would be negative. I've done two home tests that were negative, but have now booked myself in for a drive-through test like she did. No golf for me this weekend, on the hottest weekend of the year as well by the looks of it. 

Click to expand...


have a look at what Tim Spector of Zoe has been saying for several months, they think the symptoms are different to what they were at the start of the pandemic (driven by variant changes) Been battling what I thought was the worst hayfever ever for over a week but seems I fit what they say are the "new" symptoms are. Thankfully tested negative yesterday.

guess youll have to put yer feet up and watch the Open


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2021)

fundy said:



			have a look at what Tim Spector of Zoe has been saying for several months, they think the symptoms are different to what they were at the start of the pandemic (driven by variant changes) Been battling what I thought was the worst hayfever ever for over a week but seems I fit what they say are the "new" symptoms are. Thankfully tested negative yesterday.

*guess youll have to put yer feet up and watch the Open *

Click to expand...

Yeah but since the missus will be stuck here as well there's probably less chance of that than before! Yeah it still says the Covid symptoms are high temperature, persistent cough and loss of taste/smell. We've not had any of those, maybe a light cough but mainly sore throat, a bit flemmy and headachey. Nothing like what they said to look out for. Just Googled and seen this though:




*What are the symptoms of the Delta variant?*
The symptoms are similar to those seen with the original coronavirus strain and other variants, including a persistent cough, headache, fever, and sore throat.

At the same time, COVID-19 patients in the U.K. have reported that some symptoms are slightly different for Delta, according to data from the ZOE COVID Symptom Study. Cough and loss of smell seem to be less common. Headache, sore throat, runny nose, and fever seem to be more common.
		
Click to expand...

They should really publicise that more. I really just though I had a bit of a cold. I have had the first jab though (not second yet) so presumably that should be easing the symptoms.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I wish the pigeon in the tree outside my house would learn a new tune
		
Click to expand...

you could say the same about some people on here!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			They should really publicise that more. I really just though I had a bit of a cold. I have had the first jab though (not second yet) so presumably that should be easing the symptoms.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine being me, I have a bowel disease, asthmatic, hayfever and I currently have a sinus infection. All I need is some vomiting for the full set!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2021)

Those are basically all the symptoms for any illness. They might as well say if you feel anything less than 100%, get tested.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wife has tested positive for Covid. I'm in shock - we had cold symptoms but they don't match the advertised Covid systems at all so I felt sure it would be negative. I've done two home tests that were negative, but have now booked myself in for a drive-through test like she did. No golf for me this weekend, on the hottest weekend of the year as well by the looks of it. 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Hope you're both ok.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 16, 2021)

Sky once again messing with the graphics at The Open. I think last time they decided not to put the par in the column - you had to work it out from the colours of the numbers the player shot. This time they just have par and score...no hole number. It is a tried and tested formula Hole/Par/Score (the latter two possibly interchanged)...

Don't fix what aint broke!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Sorry to hear that. Hope you're both ok.
		
Click to expand...

The symptoms are not that bad, maybe because we had our first jabs, but it just feels like a bit of a cold. That is what they've said about the Delta one though, as opposed to the original Covid symptoms that they said to look out for. Guess it's a week at home for us anyway.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jul 16, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Perhaps you don't understand why there are rush hours?
		
Click to expand...

"Rush" hours have occurred because of the fact that many people converged on a limited area, call it a city, in order to "work" for a "standard" work day, say 9am to 5pm.

Covid has proven that working from home, or perhaps satellite offices, is do-able for a substantial percentage of workers, and experiments have shown that the traditional five day work week can easily be replaced, in many instances, by a four day work week or a staggered work week, three-in-the-office/two-at-home being one example, or even by a shared-job concept.

What this means is that the idea of "rush hour" can be considered an antiquated and unnecessary idea, going forward, for many businesses and industries.

You may not be ready for the future but I believe that many people are.

Perhaps you don't understand why there don't have to be rush hours.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			"Rush" hours have occurred because of the fact that many people converged on a limited area, call it a city, in order to "work" for a "standard" work day, say 9am to 5pm.

Covid has proven that working from home, or perhaps satellite offices, is do-able for a substantial percentage of workers, and experiments have shown that the traditional five day work week can easily be replaced, in many instances, by a four day work week or a staggered work week, three-in-the-office/two-at-home being one example, or even by a shared-job concept.

What this means is that the idea of "rush hour" can be considered an antiquated and unnecessary idea, going forward, for many businesses and industries.

You may not be ready for the future but I believe that many people are.

Perhaps you don't understand why there don't have to be rush hours.



Click to expand...

None of that is up to the whim of the employee though is it? You can't just decide when to go in on the fly.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jul 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Imagine being me, I have a bowel disease, asthmatic, hayfever and I currently have a sinus infection. All I need is some vomiting for the full set!! 

Click to expand...

Wouldn't 10-12 pints of cheap beer handle that?


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jul 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			None of that is up to the whim of the employee though is it? You can't just decide when to go in on the fly. 

Click to expand...

No. But employers will soon be switching to other systems because (Ta-Da!) it will be cheaper for them to do so.
Why rent 12,000 square meters of expensive office space in a fancy building in The City when you can get by with 2,000?


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wife has tested positive for Covid. I'm in shock - we had cold symptoms but they don't match the advertised Covid systems at all so I felt sure it would be negative. I've done two home tests that were negative, but have now booked myself in for a drive-through test like she did. No golf for me this weekend, on the hottest weekend of the year as well by the looks of it. 

Click to expand...

Fingers X'd...hope you'll come out negatory and be able to play....BUT if the wife is positive do you not automatically have to isolate? Getting confused with all the different messages from the Scarecrow and Mrs. Stalin


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 16, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			"Rush" hours have occurred because of the fact that many people converged on a limited area, call it a city, in order to "work" for a "standard" work day, say 9am to 5pm.

Covid has proven that working from home, or perhaps satellite offices, is do-able for a substantial percentage of workers, and experiments have shown that the traditional five day work week can easily be replaced, in many instances, by a four day work week or a staggered work week, three-in-the-office/two-at-home being one example, or even by a shared-job concept.

What this means is that the idea of "rush hour" can be considered an antiquated and unnecessary idea, going forward, for many businesses and industries.

You may not be ready for the future but I believe that many people are.

Perhaps you don't understand why there don't have to be rush hours.



Click to expand...

Ok you have put forward a valid case for rush hours to be a thing of the past…….

But it’s still happening, evening rush starts at 3 when the schools start chucking out.

Just because you don’t think it should be a thing, doesn’t mean it isn’t


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Fingers X'd...hope you'll come out negatory and be able to play....BUT if the wife is positive do you not automatically have to isolate? Getting confused with all the different messages from the Scarecrow and Mrs. Stalin
		
Click to expand...

Highly likely I'll be positive if she is, but yes, I think if mine's negative I'd still have to isolate regardless. Just thought it would be better to get my own test done as well anyway really.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 16, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			"Rush" hours have occurred because of the fact that many people converged on a limited area, call it a city, in order to "work" for a "standard" work day, say 9am to 5pm.

Covid has proven that working from home, or perhaps satellite offices, is do-able for a substantial percentage of workers, and experiments have shown that the traditional five day work week can easily be replaced, in many instances, by a four day work week or a staggered work week, three-in-the-office/two-at-home being one example, or even by a shared-job concept.

What this means is that the idea of "rush hour" can be considered an antiquated and unnecessary idea, going forward, for many businesses and industries.

You may not be ready for the future but I believe that many people are.

Perhaps you don't understand why there don't have to be rush hours.



Click to expand...

Well, you've made a few assumptions about me.  
Firstly, I am not part of the rush hour.  I already work from home and have done for many years.  I travel the UK and Ireland on business but my "Office" is at home.  So not only am I ready for the future, I was there before it.
My partner's company has said it doesn't need its employees to go to the office any more.  She can work from home.  My children are all doing that, and they don't know if they will be called upon to work from home or the office.
But that's me and not others.  Our company wants its employees to return to work.
If you're an employer, there are many benefits to having people working together in offices.  Better interaction, overhearing conversations, easier cover. 
There may be some halcyon day in the future where it's not needed, but the reality of the here and now is that a lot of people will go back to the old ways of working.  The rush hour may be reduced in its intensity, but I don't think it's going to happen for some time. 
In addition, for many employees, it's healthier because they get human interaction with their colleagues rather than having to work on their own in their own four walls.  I know speaking to my office colleagues, they're looking forward to getting back.  
And working from home can be very disruptive.  With spouses, partners, children, etc. calling on your time.  They know you work from home, but they still think it's OK to talk to you about something right when you're in the middle of something important.  
Not because I don't want to embrace it, but because I see beyond the "ideal scenario" and look at the reality.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Highly likely I'll be positive if she is, but yes, I think if mine's negative I'd still have to isolate regardless. Just thought it would be better to get my own test done as well anyway really.
		
Click to expand...

You say this (and it is highly likely) but my mate had his wife and 3 kids test positive and he returned negative test after negative test. His eldest daughter even tested positive twice during the whole episode. Needless to say he was disliked in his household.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 16, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			You say this (and it is highly likely) but my mate had his wife and 3 kids test positive and he returned negative test after negative test. His eldest daughter even tested positive twice during the whole episode. Needless to say he was disliked in his household.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my point. Happened to a guy at our joint!
That's why I was commenting/asking....just seems so crazy!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Highly likely I'll be positive if she is, but yes, I think if mine's negative I'd still have to isolate regardless. Just thought it would be better to get my own test done as well anyway really.
		
Click to expand...

My lass grandad caught it at hospital unaware,  while back at home his wife helped eat, dressed him, slept in the same bed for five days before he succumb to the virus and got worse and passed. Lass’ grandma didn’t catch a thing. 
So you might not test positive. 

Colleague at works daughter tested positive. Nobody else at home did, or get it. 

Stay positive - just not on the test.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok you have put forward a valid case for rush hours to be a thing of the past…….

But it’s still happening, evening rush starts at 3 when the schools start chucking out.

Just because you don’t think it should be a thing, doesn’t mean it isn’t
		
Click to expand...

A prime example during lockdowns 2 and ,3 was people told to avoid public transport so just meant more cars on the road 

Now it's busier than before as people don't want to go back yet 

People can say what they want about employers wanting to save on rent but so much behind the scene tax breaks to keep people in offices occur


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2021)

Took a load of plastic bottles to the recycling bin this morning in a bag for life, then threw the bag in the waste basket


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 17, 2021)

Slab said:



			Took a load of plastic bottles to the recycling bin this morning in a bag for life, then threw the bag in the waste basket 

Click to expand...

You have single handedly killed the planet 🤭


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2021)

Slab said:



			Took a load of plastic bottles to the recycling bin this morning in a bag for life, then threw the bag in the waste basket 

Click to expand...

The open yesterday, no single plastic bottles only metal bottles for sale £5.50 but free refills 

Come out to leave go to station the trains handing out plastic bottles 🤣


----------



## cliveb (Jul 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Those are basically all the symptoms for any illness. They might as well say if you feel anything less than 100%, get tested.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. 
Seems to me it's quite possible to be asymptomatically Covid-positive while simultaneously having some other illness.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 17, 2021)

My inability to exist in warm weather without becoming a sweaty mess. I know the moment I get a shower I’ll just start sweating again and then it’s off to town to sit in the heat and get tiddly.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2021)

Still haven't got my PCR test result back. Everyone else seemingly got theirs the next morning. *grumble*


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Still haven't got my PCR test result back. Everyone else seemingly got theirs the next morning. *grumble*
		
Click to expand...

As a question, does it overly matter postive or negative? I mean either way you will be isolating due to your Mrs being postive? Unless you avoided her 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			As a question, does it overly matter postive or negative? I mean either way you will be isolating due to your Mrs being postive? Unless you avoided her 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's just annoying. If I'm going to be stuck at home I'd rather at least be able to say I actually have it, not that I'm just isolating because of somebody else.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, it's just annoying. If I'm going to be stuck at home I'd rather at least be able to say I actually have it, not that I'm just isolating because of somebody else. 

Click to expand...

From what Ethan says about long covid I'd take the latter


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			From what Ethan says about long covid I'd take the latter
		
Click to expand...

I already feel like crap, so if the test is negative I'll be wondering what I _do _have.


----------



## chellie (Jul 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Still haven't got my PCR test result back. Everyone else seemingly got theirs the next morning. *grumble*
		
Click to expand...

I have to do weekly ones for work. They are never back the next morning.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 17, 2021)

Whatever bitey thing that bit my wrist and calf whilst walking the dogs along the river this morning. Not sure I've ever reacted so badly - hopefully the piriton will work its magic.


----------



## adam6177 (Jul 17, 2021)

1. People who park in parent & child spaces at supermarkets without having a child with them.

2. Their pathetic excuses of why they're entitled to park in them despite not meeting criteria


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2021)

adam6177 said:



			1. People who park in parent & child spaces at supermarkets without having a child with them.

2. Their pathetic excuses of why they're entitled to park in them despite not meeting criteria
		
Click to expand...

Had a stall renter at the car park explain because she pays so much rent for her flower stall that it entitles her to block 2 bays off 🙄


----------



## Pants (Jul 17, 2021)

Flying ants


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2021)

I bought some shoes online. 2 sizes to see which fit best, will return the other pair. They feel a little tight but it's 20+c and my feet are swollen with the heat. It's going to be hot all week so I'm not sure I will find out properly. Might have to put my feet in a bucket of cold water for 30 mins to get the to normal size. Really like the shoes at well but don't want to keep them if they will be too narrow.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I bought some shoes online. 2 sizes to see which fit best, will return the other pair. They feel a little tight but it's 20+c and my feet are swollen with the heat. It's going to be hot all week so I'm not sure I will find out properly. Might have to put my feet in a bucket of cold water for 30 mins to get the to normal size. Really like the shoes at well but don't want to keep them if they will be too narrow.
		
Click to expand...

If you plan to wear them when it’s warm I’d say they’re too small. Better to be a proper fit now, and wear thicker socks when it’s cold.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			If you plan to wear them when it’s warm I’d say they’re too small. Better to be a proper fit now, and wear thicker socks when it’s cold.
		
Click to expand...

Annoyingly I think you are right ☹


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2021)

Direct email from a retailer Ive bought from several times. Email reads "This sale range has been especially selected for you". Underneath it asks me to click for men, women or kids. Yeah selected just for me lol


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			Direct email from a retailer Ive bought from several times. Email reads "This sale range has been especially selected for you". Underneath it asks me to click for men, women or kids. Yeah selected just for me lol
		
Click to expand...

Also those that are coupled with language that I don't understand. I got an email from a large and, youthfuy popular it would seem, chain that said "These slick kicks from the have-me edit are just for you"...

They might be just for me if I could work out what the hell you are banging on about.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 18, 2021)

The doom and gloom brigade.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2021)

chellie said:



			I have to do weekly ones for work. They are never back the next morning.
		
Click to expand...

Loads of people I know got one recently, all had it the next day. I still haven't got mine - they've definitely dropped it in the bin.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jul 18, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Well, you've made a few assumptions about me.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all.
I was speaking of rush hour as a concept, not how you use it, or operate within it, or tell others how to deal with it.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jul 18, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok you have put forward a valid case for rush hours to be a thing of the past…….
But it’s still happening, evening rush starts at 3 when the schools start chucking out.
Just because you don’t think it should be a thing, doesn’t mean it isn’t
		
Click to expand...

And just because farmers used to use horses to till their land, it doesn't mean things will always be that way.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 18, 2021)

When someone lies blatantly to your face and you know they are lying but they continue shamelessly, insisting the truth of the lie nonetheless.

As in a golfing context…you had a seven there? No I had a six.  Are you sure? Did you not have an air shot in the rough…No I didn’t.  So when you addressed the ball and took a swing…and the ball didn’t move?  No that wasn’t me addressing the ball…I was only thinking about it…hmmm.

I will maintain a watching brief.  They will try it once too often and come a cropper.


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2021)

Those who, with the benefit of hindsight, could do a better job dealing with Covid than any of the current world leaders.


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2021)

Well the Tour de France is finished, the Opens done too, bar the Lions games, assuming they take place, calendar looks a bit bare until the England v India tests in August now


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			Well the Tour de France is finished, the Opens done too, bar the Lions games, assuming they take place, calendar looks a bit bare until the England v India tests in August now
		
Click to expand...

2020 Olympic Games?


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			2020 Olympic Games?
		
Click to expand...


really struggling to get interested by it tbh, maybe i will once it starts


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 18, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I wish the pigeon in the tree outside my house would learn a new tune
		
Click to expand...

What tune, the birdie song ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 18, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Whatever bitey thing that bit my wrist and calf whilst walking the dogs along the river this morning. Not sure I've ever reacted so badly - hopefully the piriton will work its magic.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed it wasn't a Horsefly or Cleg bite.
I have a really bad reaction to them .


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Fingers crossed it wasn't a Horsefly or Cleg bite.
I have a really bad reaction to them .
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see the culprit but whole of lower leg red and swollen and flipping sore :-( Plenty of ice and anti-histamine yesterday which helped a bit. I've got a County match today - 36 holes potentially...tempted to put a compression sock on and sod how I look!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416877079614816256
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-57883692.amp

In some ways it’s quite amusing to see her kicked out but that means she is coming back to the UK 🤬

Do you think we can refuse her entry


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I didn't see the culprit but whole of lower leg red and swollen and flipping sore :-( Plenty of ice and anti-histamine yesterday which helped a bit. I've got a County match today - 36 holes potentially...tempted to put a compression sock on and sod how I look!
		
Click to expand...

Not wishing to be alarmist, A, but have you checked the area of the bite in relation to the" Bulls eye" rash of Lymes disease. Etc.
It's worth getting it checked out because the early stages are easily treatable, 
Antibiotics.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 19, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			Not at all.
I was speaking of rush hour as a concept, not how you use it, or operate within it, or tell others how to deal with it.
		
Click to expand...

As below


GuyInLyon said:



			You may not be ready for the future but I believe that many people are.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Loads of people I know got one recently, all had it the next day. I still haven't got mine - they've definitely dropped it in the bin. 

Click to expand...

Still no PCR test result. At this rate I'll be fully recovered before they tell me I had it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			As below
		
Click to expand...

From the guy who refuses to use a mobile phone lol swear he can't make his mind up


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 19, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			From the guy who refuses to use a mobile phone lol swear he can't make his mind up
		
Click to expand...

in fairness, he said he believed many people were ready for the future. He didn't say he was one of them...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 19, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Also those that are coupled with language that I don't understand. I got an email from a large and, youthfuy popular it would seem, chain that said "These slick kicks from the have-me edit are just for you"...

They might be just for me if I could work out what the hell you are banging on about.
		
Click to expand...

I got asked if I would like some Crep protect when I bought some trainers recently from Schuh.. What the heck is a Crep if its not a pancake?!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 19, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I got asked if I would like some Crep protect when I bought some trainers recently from Schuh.. What the heck is a Crep if its not a pancake?!!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. 

I know language has top evolve. But it also has to make sense.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I didn't see the culprit but whole of lower leg red and swollen and flipping sore :-( Plenty of ice and anti-histamine yesterday which helped a bit. I've got a County match today - 36 holes potentially...tempted to put a compression sock on and sod how I look!
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't grip a club for 5 days, it was a horse fly, I caught it in the act.


----------



## RichA (Jul 19, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Not wishing to be alarmist, A, but have you checked the area of the bite in relation to the" Bulls eye" rash of Lymes disease. Etc.
It's worth getting it checked out because the early stages are easily treatable,
Antibiotics.
		
Click to expand...

I've had brushes with ticks in the Lake District. Once returned from a week away and found one in the shower tray. Mrs A then discovered half a dozen more attached to me in various natural crevices. I won't go into further detail, but I got plenty of advice some time later when I developed a neuro issue which was eventually followed by a negative Lyme test.
I claim no expertise, but was told or learned from my own research that unless it was still attached, you wouldn't normally even know you'd been bitten by a tick unless it infected you and then it takes a few days rather than hours to get the bullseye rash. Lyme disease carrying ticks are restricted to areas with plenty of deer.

Insect bites in the UK are mostly going to be the usual flying, biting suspects. I always carry some of the kiddie strength insect repellant in my golf bag and spray it liberally on legs and arms. And wear long socks, not trainer socks.
If anything breaks through the defences, Anthisan is pretty good and Savlon if it's still angry after a day or so. Cellulitis is a greater danger than Lyme disease with bites.

Not intentionally being a smart arse. I have just been a menu favourite of bitey things for 5 decades.


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2021)

Ocado order cancelled because yet again the robots have set fire to the distribution centre


----------



## Wilson (Jul 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			Ocado order cancelled because yet again the robots have set fire to the distribution centre
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Will Smith make a film about that?


----------



## Beedee (Jul 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			Ocado order cancelled because yet again the robots have set fire to the distribution centre
		
Click to expand...

The uprising has begun


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jul 19, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			As below
		
Click to expand...

"Ready for the future" = concept


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jul 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			Ocado order cancelled because yet again the robots have set fire to the distribution centre
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to worry until they can fly.

Uh-oh...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2021)

One from Saturday. I received a letter advising me that my new (old) car was not compliant with current ULEZ standards for London and should I drive into London I would have to pay a higher rate. Why send this? A/ I live in Northumberland B/ If I want to drive into London (no thanks) I will look it up on the appropriate website

Utter waste of time and money to send this to me, and presumably to lots of others.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One from Saturday. I received a letter advising me that my new (old) car was not compliant with current ULEZ standards for London and should I drive into London I would have to pay a higher rate. Why send this? A/ I live in Northumberland B/ If I want to drive into London (no thanks) I will look it up on the appropriate website

Utter waste of time and money to send this to me, and presumably to lots of others.
		
Click to expand...

Countless people don't check and then moan
Prob a legal requirement to send or can't fine people


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Countless people don't check and then moan
Prob a legal requirement to send or can't fine people
		
Click to expand...

It is not a national scheme though, it only affects London. If Glasgow started one would you send letters to people in Brighton? A good few years ago I skirted the congestion zone, is this the same thing under a new name? Signs were everywhere, it was pretty clear.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is not a national scheme though, it only affects London. If Glasgow started one would you send letters to people in Brighton? A good few years ago I skirted the congestion zone, is this the same thing under a new name? Signs were everywhere, it was pretty clear.
		
Click to expand...

Glasgow is diff country so I wouldn't no 

It may only affect London but they don't know who in England will travel to/from 

Does seem a waste but will be some stupid law


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2021)

Beedee said:



			The uprising has begun 

Click to expand...

I've said it for years.. still not enough people have seen Terminator ...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2021)

On a separate irritation, is it the heat?, we are going down to London in a couple of weeks. Train tickets bought, anything to avoid that ULEZ charge huh, and we separately bought a 2 together railcard, wife and I. Train tickets bought via LNER, railcard bought at a later time via a standalone site. The LNER app will not allow us to add the digital railcard to it. When the ticket collector comes along we will then have to open the LNER app for our tickets to be checked, close that, open another app for the railcard to be checked. It is not a big deal but it makes things a little more awkward, slows down the poor old ticketperson as I scramble around my phone. It should be easy, why make it hard?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Glasgow is diff country so I wouldn't no
		
Click to expand...

I knew I should have gone with Newcastle rather than Glasgow


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I knew I should have gone with Newcastle rather than Glasgow 

Click to expand...

Lol I wouldn't expect to be notified of Newcastle as both my car's ulez compatible 🤣😉


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol I wouldn't expect to be notified of Newcastle as both my car's ulez compatible 🤣😉
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I've said it for years.. still not enough people have seen Terminator ...
		
Click to expand...

Or our own Traminator 😁


----------



## Neilds (Jul 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On a separate irritation, is it the heat?, we are going down to London in a couple of weeks. Train tickets bought, anything to avoid that ULEZ charge huh, and we separately bought a 2 together railcard, wife and I. Train tickets bought via LNER, railcard bought at a later time via a standalone site. The LNER app will not allow us to add the digital railcard to it. When the ticket collector comes along we will then have to open the LNER app for our tickets to be checked, close that, open another app for the railcard to be checked. It is not a big deal but it makes things a little more awkward, slows down the poor old ticketperson as I scramble around my phone. It should be easy, why make it hard?
		
Click to expand...

Same with GWR, seems daft you can't have your both on the same app


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 19, 2021)

sold my 4.7yr old BMW M240 a few weeks ago as car peices rallied massively. Just checked WBAC and it would now be worth another £800!!!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 19, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			sold my 4.7yr old BMW M240 a few weeks ago as car peices rallied massively. Just checked WBAC and it would now be worth another £800!!!

Click to expand...

Did you check or did they email you? I got a quote for my dads 17 year old Honda CRV just to get an idea how much to expect on a trade in. Since then they keep emailing me with improved offers, I’m sure it’s just a tactic to get you to go there so they can chip you down.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 19, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I got asked if I would like some Crep protect when I bought some trainers recently from Schuh.. What the heck is a Crep if its not a pancake?!!
		
Click to expand...

Crepe rubber has been around for years - Crepe soles were popular when some of our forum members were young back in the 50s


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 19, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Did you check or did they email you? I got a quote for my dads 17 year old Honda CRV just to get an idea how much to expect on a trade in. Since then they keep emailing me with improved offers, I’m sure it’s just a tactic to get you to go there so they can chip you down.
		
Click to expand...

i have been updating the valuation off the prompt email they send most weeks for past year and have continued post sale just to keep on top of the dynamic in the market. I never get an updated quote from them - just a mail asking if i want an updated valuation that is only a couple of clicks away


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 19, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			sold my 4.7yr old BMW M240 a few weeks ago as car peices rallied massively. Just checked WBAC and it would now be worth another £800!!!

Click to expand...

Clearly not needing any M340i in that case. Just checked for a laugh and £3k below even lowball market value (also not accounting for spec).


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On a separate irritation, is it the heat?, we are going down to London in a couple of weeks. Train tickets bought, anything to avoid that ULEZ charge huh, and we separately bought a 2 together railcard, wife and I. Train tickets bought via LNER, railcard bought at a later time via a standalone site. The LNER app will not allow us to add the digital railcard to it. When the ticket collector comes along we will then have to open the LNER app for our tickets to be checked, close that, open another app for the railcard to be checked. It is not a big deal but it makes things a little more awkward, slows down the poor old ticketperson as I scramble around my phone. It should be easy, why make it hard?
		
Click to expand...

Can you and the good lady just not do a 2 phone [ticket/railcard] display [look at us...look at us] 
Or easier still - just print out the tickets and flash your railcard


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2021)

Today, all of it

Been one irritation after another!!!!

Lets hope tomorrows a better day


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Not wishing to be alarmist, A, but have you checked the area of the bite in relation to the" Bulls eye" rash of Lymes disease. Etc.
It's worth getting it checked out because the early stages are easily treatable,
Antibiotics.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I did check. The bite has revealed itself as the swelling has gone down and no bullseye.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2021)

RichA said:



			I've had brushes with ticks in the Lake District. Once returned from a week away and found one in the shower tray. Mrs A then discovered half a dozen more attached to me in various natural crevices. I won't go into further detail, but I got plenty of advice some time later when I developed a neuro issue which was eventually followed by a negative Lyme test.
I claim no expertise, but was told or learned from my own research that unless it was still attached, you wouldn't normally even know you'd been bitten by a tick unless it infected you and then it takes a few days rather than hours to get the bullseye rash. Lyme disease carrying ticks are restricted to areas with plenty of deer.

Insect bites in the UK are mostly going to be the usual flying, biting suspects. I always carry some of the kiddie strength insect repellant in my golf bag and spray it liberally on legs and arms. And wear long socks, not trainer socks.
If anything breaks through the defences, Anthisan is pretty good and Savlon if it's still angry after a day or so. Cellulitis is a greater danger than Lyme disease with bites.

Not intentionally being a smart arse. I have just been a menu favourite of bitey things for 5 decades.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. For years I never reacted to bites but nowadays they can be shockers. In fact I was very close to cellulitis a few years back so always keep an eye on things. It has gone down a lot thank goodness but 36 holes in the sun today didn't help!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			Today, all of it

Been one irritation after another!!!!

Lets hope tomorrows a better day 

Click to expand...

It will improve mate, keep the head up 👍


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jul 19, 2021)

People with the roof up on a convertible!!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			People with the roof up on a convertible!!!!

Click to expand...

In this heat I always had my roof up and aircon on!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jul 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			In this heat I always had my roof up and aircon on!
		
Click to expand...



So why buy a convertible then?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			So why buy a convertible then?

Click to expand...

Because it looks pretty and when it's dry but not as crazy hot then it's a joy to have the top down.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Can you and the good lady just not do a 2 phone [ticket/railcard] display [look at us...look at us] 
Or easier still - just print out the tickets and flash your railcard
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, we did decide to do the dual app/phone approach. Easier for us to manage one each than scramble between apps in sausage finger style whilst under pressure 😄.

Print out the tickets 😱. What decade are you in? I'm saving the planet by not printing out 😁


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 19, 2021)

Went for the jab today, along with Mrs Hobbit… Spanish bureaucracy!! HID got hers, the Johnson. Sorry senor but you’re not registered on our system.

We both registered at the same time for flip’s sake!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jul 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Because it looks pretty and when it's dry but not as crazy hot then it's a joy to have the top down.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2021)

Making a batch of rub for pork ribs and dropping the lot on the floor as I was trying to put it in a jar 🙈🤬


----------



## drdel (Jul 19, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Making a batch of rub for pork ribs and dropping the lot on the floor as I was trying to put it in a jar 🙈🤬
		
Click to expand...

5 second rule no good I guess


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Funnily enough, we did decide to do the dual app/phone approach. Easier for us to manage one each than scramble between apps in sausage finger style whilst under pressure 😄.

Print out the tickets 😱. What decade are you in? I'm saving the planet by not printing out 😁
		
Click to expand...

I'm stuck in the 80's just how i want it - we didn't have save the trees then - Whales were the priority


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 19, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			I'm stuck in the 80's just how i want it - we didn't have save the trees then - Whales were the priority 

Click to expand...

Aye lad, the Welsh have always had it tough.


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			People with the roof up on a convertible!!!!

Click to expand...

The wife and I saw a guy driving a BMW with the roof down ........................... and he was wearing a mask!!


----------



## IainP (Jul 19, 2021)

Slime said:



			The wife and I saw a guy driving a BMW with the roof down ........................... and he was wearing a mask!!
		
Click to expand...

To keep the flies out of his mouth? 🙂


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2021)

Slime said:



			The wife and I saw a guy driving a BMW with the roof down ........................... and he was wearing a mask!!
		
Click to expand...




IainP said:



			To keep the flies out of his mouth? 🙂
		
Click to expand...


Or maybe he'd just stolen the car and didn't want to be recognised.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 20, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			People with the roof up on a convertible!!!!

Click to expand...

I would currently be randomly irritating you. Got given this for my hire car for my month in the Netherlands....




but have got no idea how to get the roof down as it's all in Dutch. It's something to do with the shelf over the back seats but no idea what I need to do with it or how to do it.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 20, 2021)

Spoke to a car salesman yesterday afternoon about the car I wanted to buy, no problems he said we can sort out details this morning.
Got a call from a girl at said dealership just saying the car was sold 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 20, 2021)

Slime said:



			£700 bill for the car yesterday followed by £100 bill from the vet for a 10 minute consultation and some anti-biotics!
		
Click to expand...

You chose to have a pet and just like cars they require looking after and the occasional visit to an expert to sort a problem out. Experts cost money.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 20, 2021)

So I'm parked close to the Captains spot at my local club waiting for my mate to get his stuff as a lovely red Merc convertable pulls into the club sec's spot. Awww nutz I'm gonna get a rocket. So I turned on the charm as he got out with his folder of stuff under his arm. "ooooo nice car etc etc......." Got him. Easy peasy. BUT......he quickly goes on to tell me he bought it for himself as a birthday present..." good for you" I said.....there's more......it looked amazing. Like piggin' new. Alloys that looked new. Leather seats that hadn't seen a bum on them. £4k !!!!! with 40k on the clock!!!!!!!!! 

The jammy.........person.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2021)

Shouldnt have gone to Specsavers!!!!

Seriously, awful


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			You chose to have a pet and just like cars they require looking after and the occasional visit to an expert to sort a problem out. Experts cost money.
		
Click to expand...

Still doesn’t stop it from being irritating 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2021)

Slime said:



			£700 bill for the car yesterday followed by £100 bill from the vet for a 10 minute consultation and some anti-biotics!
		
Click to expand...




Crazyface said:



			You chose to have a pet and just like cars they require looking after and the occasional visit to an expert to sort a problem out. Experts cost money.
		
Click to expand...

I reserve my right to be randomly irritated by whatever randomly irritates me, and that did.
I'm also randomly irritated by people questioning my irritation.
It may be a purile irritation, but it's MY irritation, please allow me to own it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2021)

Slime said:



			I reserve my right to be randomly irritated by whatever randomly irritates me, and that did.
I'm also randomly irritated by people questioning my irritation.
It may be a purile irritation, but it's MY irritation, please allow me to own it. 

Click to expand...

Personally mate i think you’re bang out of order being irritated about being £800 out of pocket 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2021)

The Dog Rescuers on Channel 5. Not the programme but the cruelty of some "humans". Every week I say I won't watch it again as it breaks my heart...I'd save them all if I could.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2021)

Vuvuzuelas at the cricket 🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 20, 2021)

Needing a No2 while out running!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 20, 2021)

The lawnmower cable not quite reaching the end of the lawn.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2021)

The Spectator if the rumours regarding their article about Marcus Rashford tomorrow are true!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			The Spectator if the rumours regarding their article about Marcus Rashford tomorrow are true!!!
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417560450393329666


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 20, 2021)

Whipping cream. Who is buying it all!? Never any in the shop. Just the plastic remnants of once was.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 20, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Needing a No2 while out running!!
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t worry Gary Lineker 🤭🤭


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 21, 2021)

Over £400 to stay at Warwick Castle for a night.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 21, 2021)

Facebook marketplace buyers who fail to turn up 2 nights in a row 😠.
how hard is it message to.say your not coming.


----------



## Dando (Jul 21, 2021)

popped into the house for a wee and on my way back downstairs my eldest asked me to make her a cup of coffee.

i told her to "fragger infraction" off


----------



## adam6177 (Jul 21, 2021)

Having just done a 600 mile round trip to Liverpool and home.... Motorway driving standards in this country are appalling. I think it's time for unmarked police cars to just cruise the roads and dish out points and fines using the video as evidence.


----------



## Piece (Jul 21, 2021)

Another failed application for Masters tickets. It’s never going to happen 😂


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 21, 2021)

adam6177 said:



			Having just done a 600 mile round trip to Liverpool and home.... Motorway driving standards in this country are appalling. I think it's time for unmarked police cars to just cruise the roads and dish out points and fines using the video as evidence.
		
Click to expand...

They're too busy making series for channels 4 and 5.


----------



## ADB (Jul 21, 2021)

EBay buyers who bid and then just don’t pay - nothing the seller can do!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 22, 2021)

ADB said:



			EBay buyers who bid and then just don’t pay - nothing the seller can do!
		
Click to expand...

Worst thing Ebay ever did was take away the right for a seller to post negative feedback for a buyer.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 22, 2021)

Slime said:



			I reserve my right to be randomly irritated by whatever randomly irritates me, and that did.
I'm also randomly irritated by people questioning my irritation.
It may be a purile irritation, but it's MY irritation, please allow me to own it. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Needing a No2 while out running!!
		
Click to expand...

LOL, could have been a fart, but do you trust it?? Never trust a fart after 10 miles...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

Havering school wear

What a backwards company in 2021

Placed order online but only 1 cardigan and no fleeces in stock so couldn't order them

Get told today cardigan out of stock will contact when in stock

So called them say can I order 2 more and 2 fleeces if your ordering in

Oh we don't do that, either order online (I can't until in stock) or come down and order it

Right so I can drive down. Order and then you will order in

But I can't phone and tell you exactly what I want and you order in

Is it 1935?

Oh and now online I can order them again lol so you can't provide a cardigan but I can order online again 2 of them now 

Drink up and brewery comes to mind


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2021)

Applying a mist coat to a newly plastered ceiling…oh the drips…oh the mess.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 22, 2021)

Speaking to a mate tonight and finding out their kid is


SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Applying a mist coat to a newly plastered ceiling…oh the drips…oh the mess.
		
Click to expand...

You need this

https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-trade-bare-plaster-paint-brilliant-white-10ltr/51004


----------



## sunshine (Jul 22, 2021)

ADB said:



			EBay buyers who bid and then just don’t pay - nothing the seller can do!
		
Click to expand...

So annoying.

Even more annoying when you re-list the item and it only fetches half the price. I timed the sale of an old football shirt to coincide with promotion... by the time I'd chased the buyer and then re-listed it the promotion fever was gone


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2021)

Finished my work for the day, it's 28°, and I'm not allowed to go anywhere. *Sigh*


----------



## GB72 (Jul 22, 2021)

Probably been mentioned before but the continued miss-use of the term 'staycation'. A staycation is just that, taking time off and staying at home, it is not heading off to the coast for a week or up to Scotland for a holiday, it is staying at home. The amount of adveriser especially who have now decided that any holiday wihtin the UK is now  staycation. is just mind boggling.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Probably been mentioned before but the continued miss-use of the term 'staycation'. A staycation is just that, taking time off and staying at home, it is not heading off to the coast for a week or up to Scotland for a holiday, it is staying at home. The amount of adveriser especially who have now decided that any holiday wihtin the UK is now  staycation. is just mind boggling.
		
Click to expand...

I used to share the same iiritation, however I think the definition has been updated:

https://www.lexico.com/definition/staycation

*staycation*
*Pronunciation /steɪˈkeɪʃ(ə)n/ *
Translate staycation into Spanish
*NOUN*
informal

A holiday spent in one's home country rather than abroad, or one spent at home and involving day trips to local attractions.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Probably been mentioned before but the continued miss-use of the term 'staycation'. A staycation is just that, taking time off and staying at home, it is not heading off to the coast for a week or up to Scotland for a holiday, it is staying at home. The amount of adveriser especially who have now decided that any holiday wihtin the UK is now  staycation. is just mind boggling.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!!

Does my head in. Same as "mini moon" no it's your honey moon. Don't kid yourself


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I used to share the same iiritation, however I think the definition has been updated:

https://www.lexico.com/definition/staycation

*staycation*
*Pronunciation /steɪˈkeɪʃ(ə)n/ *
Translate staycation into Spanish
*NOUN*
informal

A holiday spent in one's home country rather than abroad, or one spent at home and involving day trips to local attractions.


Click to expand...

Updated because people are annoying


----------



## GB72 (Jul 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I used to share the same iiritation, however I think the definition has been updated:

https://www.lexico.com/definition/staycation

*staycation*
*Pronunciation /steɪˈkeɪʃ(ə)n/ *
Translate staycation into Spanish
*NOUN*
informal

A holiday spent in one's home country rather than abroad, or one spent at home and involving day trips to local attractions.


Click to expand...

That is an even worse irritation, changing the definition of a word to suit the moronic advert writers and those who would rather have a fancy term rather than just admit they are going on holiday but not going abroad this year as if going on holiday in the UK voluntarily is some carbuncle on their social media profile. A staycation is staying at home. 

As for mini moon, say it for what it is, you are going on a shorter trip because you cannot afford an all singing, all dancing global fiesta of a honeymoon. Nothing wrong with that at all, most cannot, me included when I got married, but do not pretend that your long weekend in Paris is anything other than what you can afford to do now, either due to time or funds, and is just some prelude to an imminent 3 weeks all expenses in the Seychelles.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			That is an even worse irritation, changing the definition of a word to suit the moronic advert writers and those who would rather have a fancy term rather than just admit they are going on holiday but not going abroad this year as if going on holiday in the UK voluntarily is some carbuncle on their social media profile. A staycation is staying at home.

As for mini moon, say it for what it is, you are going on a shorter trip because you cannot afford an all singing, all dancing global fiesta of a honeymoon. Nothing wrong with that at all, most cannot, me included when I got married, but do not pretend that your long weekend in Paris is anything other than what you can afford to do now, either due to time or funds, and is just some prelude to an imminent 3 weeks all expenses in the Seychelles.
		
Click to expand...

Guy at work wasn't even he couldn't afford it, was something to do with timing of it.. weather wasn't as good so they went next summer and their "mini" moon was as good as most people's honeymoons 

Your honeymoon is your first holiday together as a married couple.

It could be the Maldives or Butlins.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Guy at work wasn't even he couldn't afford it, was something to do with timing of it.. weather wasn't as good so they went next summer and their "mini" moon was as good as most people's honeymoons

Your honeymoon is your first holiday together as a married couple.

It could be the Maldives or Butlins.
		
Click to expand...

I know a few people who see public perception of them is everything and so their long weekend in Europe after their wedding was only a mini moon and they would be going on a lavish long haul honeymoon with all the bells and whilstles when they had the time. They have been on several holidays since but not one was that lavish honeymoon they told everyone they were going on afte their mini moon.


----------



## drdel (Jul 22, 2021)

People who live their lives based on the views of others - usually perfect strangers.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2021)

Last week my wife had a few different people round to look at the loft and give quotes over redoing the floorboards properly, installing lighting and a larger hatch with telescopic ladder, etc. I've just gone up there now and one of them has left it an absolute mess, thrown boxes this way and that way, pulled up the boards we have including taking the nails out and hasn't bothered putting them back, just left a pile of nails on one side. Worst of all, none of us went up in between the different guys, so while I've taken a few photos, I have no idea which one of them to give the one star Google review to! Fuming.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			That is an even worse irritation, changing the definition of a word to suit the moronic advert writers and those who would rather have a fancy term rather than just admit they are going on holiday but not going abroad this year as if going on holiday in the UK voluntarily is some carbuncle on their social media profile. A staycation is staying at home.

As for mini moon, say it for what it is, you are going on a shorter trip because you cannot afford an all singing, all dancing global fiesta of a honeymoon. Nothing wrong with that at all, most cannot, me included when I got married, but do not pretend that your long weekend in Paris is anything other than what you can afford to do now, either due to time or funds, and is just some prelude to an imminent 3 weeks all expenses in the Seychelles.
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling you don't like Holibobs Greg...


----------



## GB72 (Jul 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I have a feeling you don't like Holibobs Greg...
		
Click to expand...

That term in itself if reason enough for a public flogging.


----------



## IainP (Jul 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I have a feeling you don't like Holibobs Greg...
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure all the Holibobs will be "getting underway" soon .... because nothing ever begins or starts anymore 😠


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 22, 2021)

The wife has booked another 'staycation'. Which is irritating enough on its own given where she has booked and the cost of it. But the accommodation is a static caravan. 

To make matters worse. I'll miss the village beer festival. 😭


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			LOL, could have been a fart, but do you trust it?? Never trust a fart after 10 miles...
		
Click to expand...

This is the risk you run, just after the ''Shall I, shan't I'' moment!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2021)

That only this evening did i ‘get‘ the TV Ad for the AA, with the woolly dog and the fan…its irritated and had me in the dark for yonks wondering what the heck it was all about, and then this evening…ah! The lightbulb was switched only.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The wife has booked another 'staycation'. Which is irritating enough on its own given where she has booked and the cost of it. But the accommodation is a static caravan.

To make matters worse. I'll miss the village beer festival. 😭
		
Click to expand...

Staycation?  You live in a static caravan? 😉


----------



## bobmac (Jul 23, 2021)

I refuse to use ''staycation'' as it is based on vacation which is of course American.
In my house I use ''holiday'' which has been perfectly acceptable for over 600 years.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 23, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I refuse to use ''staycation'' as it is based on vacation which is of course American.
In my house I use ''holiday'' which has been perfectly acceptable for over 600 years.
		
Click to expand...

What, you’re 600 years old?!?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 23, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			What, you’re 600 years old?!?
		
Click to expand...

No, he's 800 yrs old. It took 200 for him to accept "holiday"!
😊


----------



## bobmac (Jul 23, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			What, you’re 600 years old?!?
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly, my name isn't Noah. 
Although he didn't father his 3 sons until he was 500 so there's hope for me yet


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 23, 2021)

The boy wonder has just asked if we can start a YouTube channel


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2021)

Being at home isolating is a dangerous thing, I've almost bought some new irons about 5 times


----------



## bobmac (Jul 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Being at home isolating is a dangerous thing, I've almost bought some new irons about 5 times 

Click to expand...

5 sets of irons, that's about £3,000-£4,000 you've just saved.
I think you should treat yourself.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Being at home isolating is a dangerous thing, I've almost bought some new irons about 5 times 

Click to expand...

I find that on a 12 hour weekend or nights I end up spending stupid amounts


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I find that on a 12 hour weekend or nights I end up spending stupid amounts
		
Click to expand...

I need to put the laptop down and busy myself 😅


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I need to put the laptop down and busy myself 😅
		
Click to expand...

Get you through the phone man!!!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Being at home isolating is a dangerous thing, I've almost bought some new irons about 5 times 

Click to expand...

During the lockdowns we've had in the last two years, I literally became an online shopping addict. At least two or three items ordered every payday, it got ridiculous.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2021)

My employer messed up on my P11D so I now have a lovely £800 tax bill from HMRC


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2021)

Weather forecast for Sunday (when my isolation ends) still not looking any better.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My employer messed up on my P11D so I now have a lovely £800 tax bill from HMRC 

Click to expand...

Good job you didn't buy those irons....


----------



## Rooter (Jul 23, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			The boy wonder has just asked if we can start a YouTube channel
		
Click to expand...

Urgh. My 7yr lads class did an end of term video, part of it each kid said what they want to be when they grow up..

Doctor
Vet
Teacher
Police man
my lad?? Youtuber....

I have beaten him to within an inch of his life, so panic over.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 23, 2021)

Spent a couple of hours at the coast this lunchtime - enough to see 2 boat loads of immigrants arrive!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2021)

My right big toenail deciding it doesn't want to be part of my toe anymore..


----------



## Rooter (Jul 23, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Spent a couple of hours at the coast this lunchtime - enough to see 2 boat loads of immigrants arrive!
		
Click to expand...

Just imagine how bad it must be for some people to travel thousands of miles, risking their life quite literally, to come here....


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 23, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Urgh. My 7yr lads class did an end of term video, part of it each kid said what they want to be when they grow up..

Doctor
Vet
Teacher
Police man
my lad?? Youtuber....

I have beaten him to within an inch of his life, so panic over.
		
Click to expand...

"Thanks dad, don't forget to like and subscribe."


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 23, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Just imagine how bad it must be for some people to travel thousands of miles, risking their life quite literally, to come here....
		
Click to expand...


What does it say about France?!


----------



## Dando (Jul 23, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Just imagine how bad it must be for some people to travel thousands of miles, risking their life quite literally, to come here....
		
Click to expand...

all those safe European countries they travelled through must be awful!


----------



## Dando (Jul 23, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			What does it say about France?!
		
Click to expand...

They don’t like it as it’s full of immigrants


----------



## Dando (Jul 23, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Spent a couple of hours at the coast this lunchtime - enough to see 2 boat loads of immigrants arrive!
		
Click to expand...

what coast was that?
We headed to broadstairs early (had
breakfast in The Royal Albion) then drove out to deal, then back to he caravan.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			what coast was that?
We headed to broadstairs early (had
breakfast in The Royal Albion) then drove out to deal, then back to he caravan.
		
Click to expand...

Dungeness, .greatstone, littlestone seems.to be favourite.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			what coast was that?
We headed to broadstairs early (had
breakfast in The Royal Albion) then drove out to deal, then back to he caravan.
		
Click to expand...

It was Hythe

They were landing on the army firing range !


----------



## chrisd (Jul 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			all those safe European countries they travelled through must be awful!
		
Click to expand...

As well as drawing up to £10k each from their building societies to pay the traffickers


----------



## D-S (Jul 23, 2021)

Opening ceremonies.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			They don’t like it as it’s full of immigrants
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Parts of the Costa del Sol are over run with English people.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 23, 2021)

chrisd said:



			As well as drawing up to £10k each from their building societies to pay the traffickers
		
Click to expand...

Local.news saying it's 3k now, refundable if they don't make it, only one winner here , the trafficers.


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jul 23, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Spent a couple of hours at the coast this lunchtime - enough to see 2 boat loads of immigrants arrive!
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking at buying  a small boat, do you know if there's any going cheap down there?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 23, 2021)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-FOUR-books-one-wont-released-Queen-died.html


----------



## chrisd (Jul 23, 2021)

HomecountiesJohn said:



			I'm looking at buying  a small boat, do you know if there's any going cheap down there?
		
Click to expand...

Well, 430 migrants crossed the Channel by boat yesterday and as far as I know it wasn't a return journey, so I guess there's plenty of boats available


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2021)

My wife seems to be showing signs of the 'long Covid' I've heard about. She's constantly tired, has a fuzzy, dizzy headache, completely lost her appetite which isn't like her at all. She's not herself and I am responsible for her catching it in the first place.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 24, 2021)

Played a match at Northants County yesterday - left my shoes in the changing rooms! Grrr...45 minute drive each way today to collect them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 24, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Played a match at Northants County yesterday - left my shoes in the changing rooms! Grrr...45 minute drive each way today to collect them.
		
Click to expand...

I once left my house keys at a club in locker

Schoolboy error


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 24, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I once left my house keys at a club in locker

Schoolboy error
		
Click to expand...

The frustration is I said to myself "take them back to the car now so you don't forget them"...but didn't and trusted my memory - stupid woman! 

I have loads of other shoes but these ones are super comfy...


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Played a match at Northants County yesterday - left my shoes in the changing rooms! Grrr...45 minute drive each way today to collect them.
		
Click to expand...


Irritating. HID left his suit at the New Zealand when we did the forum meet. Had to go back the next day. He wasn't the only one who had left things either.


----------



## Dando (Jul 24, 2021)

Mrs d wanted my old laptop for some work bits so I reset the password her to have her own one.
tried to set the laptop up at
The caravan as we’ve got the sky go app installed on it and i want to watch some golf.
Guess who’s fault it is that she can’t remember her password!


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Mrs d wanted my old laptop for some work bits so I reset the password her to have her own one.
tried to set the laptop up at
The caravan as we’ve got the sky go app installed on it and i want to watch some golf.
Guess who’s fault it is that she can’t remember her password!
		
Click to expand...

Hers.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 24, 2021)

Tom Allen


----------



## Dando (Jul 24, 2021)

chellie said:



			Hers.[/QUOTE
you've clearly never met with or dealt
With my other half so I’ll let you have another guess
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2021)

Watching the Olympic cycling road race, unbelievable efforts.
First across the line was in just over six hours, and many of the competitors have just finished the Tour de France!
My irritation is this ................................. footballers get tired when they have to play twice a week.
Twice a week is three hours of mostly jogging, not six hours, non-stop in extreme heat.
They really do boil my urine.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2021)

Slime said:



			Watching the Olympic cycling road race, unbelievable efforts.
First across the line was in just over six hours, and many of the competitors have just finished the Tour de France!
My irritation is this ................................. footballers get tired when they have to play twice a week.
Twice a week is three hours of mostly jogging, not six hours, non-stop in extreme heat.
They really do boil my urine.
		
Click to expand...

It’s different levels of fitness though is it

Footballers play that level of sport for nearly 11 months of the year. And it’s not just “three hours of jogging” a week 

I don’t think you can ever compare fitness levels between sports.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 24, 2021)

Slime said:



			Watching the Olympic cycling road race, unbelievable efforts.
First across the line was in just over six hours, and many of the competitors have just finished the Tour de France!
My irritation is this ................................. footballers get tired when they have to play twice a week.
Twice a week is three hours of mostly jogging, not six hours, non-stop in extreme heat.
They really do boil my urine.
		
Click to expand...

Easy done when they're full of PEDs!


----------



## BrianM (Jul 24, 2021)

Losing the top of my middle left finger, caught between a bit of glass and window frame 🤬🤬


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 24, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Losing the top of my middle left finger, caught between a bit of glass and window frame 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Ouchey!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 24, 2021)

Over-excitable commentators!


----------



## IanM (Jul 24, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Easy done when they're full of PEDs!
		
Click to expand...

But I don't think they enjoy it as they are not holding up any traffic 🙄


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s different levels of fitness though is it

Footballers play that level of sport for nearly 11 months of the year.* And it’s not just “three hours of jogging” a week*

I don’t think you can ever compare fitness levels between sports.
		
Click to expand...

In most matches the ball is only active for just over 60 minutes.
If players are 'jogging' just half that time, it's 60 minutes of intense football over two games.
I know most elite cyclists are built for stamina, but come on, footballers are a little bit delicate, do you not agree?
A cyclist can dislocate a shoulder, have it put back in, finish the rest of the TdF and not complain.
A footballer twists his sock, squeals like a stuck pig and rolls on the floor for two minutes.
That's what irritates me, please allow me that, it's what this thread is for!


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2021)

Twice having my 'random irritations' questioned inside a week.


----------



## fundy (Jul 24, 2021)

Slime said:



			Twice having my 'random irritations' questioned inside a week.
		
Click to expand...


are you sure its not 3 times? (it is now  )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2021)

Slime said:



			In most matches the ball is only active for just over 60 minutes.
If players are 'jogging' just half that time, it's 60 minutes of intense football over two games.
I know most elite cyclists are built for stamina, but come on, footballers are a little bit delicate, do you not agree?
A cyclist can dislocate a shoulder, have it put back in, finish the rest of the TdF and not complain.
A footballer twists his sock, squeals like a stuck pig and rolls on the floor for two minutes.
That's what irritates me, please allow me that, it's what this thread is for!
		
Click to expand...

Feigning injury is an irritation - that’s hugely different to fatigue within various sports 

Fitness levels of players in various sports 🤷‍♂️ And if I’d they only play 2 games a week they also train regularly throughout the whole year. 90 minutes of football at the highest level is very intense both physically and mentally


----------



## Dando (Jul 25, 2021)

Being wide awake since 1am


----------



## adam6177 (Jul 25, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Just imagine how bad it must be for some people to travel thousands of miles, risking their life quite literally, to come here....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, France is a horrible place.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 25, 2021)

Not being able to play in the annual old boys v current team pre-season game this morning. Although my knees will be happy about it in the morning.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 25, 2021)

Going into work at 4.20am to sort a few bits, getting home for 6.30 and back to bed. Climb in bed - call out. Brilliant. Don’t like sleep me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2021)

Slime said:



			Twice having my 'random irritations' questioned inside a week.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed…it is nobody’s business how you feel and to tell you what you should or shouldn’t be feeling.  If you are irritated by something then you are irritated by it - end of 👍😍

That said…now see that thing that irritates you?  Perhaps I can help you…🤔🙄


----------



## fundy (Jul 25, 2021)

Joey Barton


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 25, 2021)

Only five months to Christmas.


----------



## Slab (Jul 25, 2021)

People who sing along to music when they only know about half the words


----------



## GG26 (Jul 25, 2021)

A random irritation on behalf of my golf club.  Whilst i was away in Scotland last week a freak localised storm hit Kibworth on Tuesday.  There was torrential rain, but there was hail the size of golf balls for a period of time as well.  The rain, which lasted an hour caused the stream that runs through the course to burst its banks causing major flooding.  The head green keeper was devastated when he had an opportunity to assess the damage to the course the next morning.  It took a team of volunteers two days to clear up the course before it could open again on Friday.

Not only was there damage to the course, almost every car in the village was pockmarked by the hail (I saw a number of them in the club car park this morning) and a company that assesses the damage has set up a mobile unit in the club car park.  I understand that a number of cars are being treated as write offs.  Some have also suffered damage to conservatories, greenhouses etc.

From what I can gather the villages just two miles either side complete missed the hail and didn’t get the flooding.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 25, 2021)

American sports commentators who sound like their false teeth are coming out when they pronounce an "S" 😬


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 26, 2021)

Dropping the car off for some work. Left house keys with the car.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2021)

Washed the car yesterday, first time since I picked it up from the dealer 4 weeks ago. They must have put some sort of wax finish on the paintwork and windows as it now has water marks on the bonnet and all of the windows. The windows are bug free but otherwise worse than they were before I washed it  (detailers will be crying at my ineptitude there )


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Washed the car yesterday, first time since I picked it up from the dealer 4 weeks ago. They must have put some sort of wax finish on the paintwork and windows as it now has water marks on the bonnet and all of the windows. The windows are bug free but otherwise worse than they were before I washed it  (detailers will be crying at my ineptitude there )
		
Click to expand...

You just need to dry it properly once washed. An absorbant microfibre towel (I use a Matrin Cox water wizard one) and a squeegee type water blade are your friend. Just squeegee the water off the panels and wipe it down with the towel. No watermarks and no stripping of any wax layers.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 26, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			You just need to dry it properly once washed. An absorbant microfibre towel (I use a Matrin Cox water wizard one) and a squeegee type water blade are your friend. Just squeegee the water off the panels and wipe it down with the towel. No watermarks and no stripping of any wax layers.
		
Click to expand...

Squeegees are great. Until you get a tiny bit of grit on the blade! Then they are great at putting scratches in your paint.

A decent microfiber drying towel should be enough to dry the car.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 26, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Squeegees are great. Until you get a tiny bit of grit on the blade! Then they are great at putting scratches in your paint.
		
Click to expand...

Always wipe the blade with a clean towel after each pass.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			You just need to dry it properly once washed. An absorbant microfibre towel (I use a Matrin Cox water wizard one) and a squeegee type water blade are your friend. Just squeegee the water off the panels and wipe it down with the towel. No watermarks and no stripping of any wax layers.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, cheers. I thought that might be the case. Never had to do that before but I will need to with this until the coating wears off.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks, cheers. I thought that might be the case. Never had to do that before but I will need to with this until the coating wears off.
		
Click to expand...

Not related to the coating, you will get water spots on any paint finish if you don't dry it properly. 
Darker the colour the more the water spots will show. 

As BiMGuy notes (but as with all things car paint related) just take your time and be careful to avoid scratching or hazing.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 26, 2021)

Cheap and cheerful demon shine sprayed on whilst wet and taken off with a microfiber, although there are better detailing sprays out there is you have more time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Not related to the coating, you will get water spots on any paint finish if you don't dry it properly.
Darker the colour the more the water spots will show.

As BiMGuy notes (but as with all things car paint related) just take your time and be careful to avoid scratching or hazing.
		
Click to expand...

It is a flat white colour, the windows are just windows. Maybe it was just warm when I washed it, too much in the sun. It definitely beaded when I used the hose and I've just never had a car go that badly before.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2021)

First event that I have declined to attend due to having no obvious covid policy. Yes, it is only a small, annual music festival (normally a couple of thousand people) but no requirement for vaccincations, prior tests or anything (perhaps too much for a small, local charity event) but still, no desire to be in close proximity to a couple of thousand people with no prior precautions and so will give it a miss this year. 

Next possible hurdle is a gig at Rock City in September. Again, currently nothing on the website about pre admission requirements and so that may be another one to skip, we will see the state of thinkgs in a few weeks time.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2021)

People who simply say 'Well that Won't Work'. It should be compulsory that, before you shoot down somebody's suggestion, you should have in place an alternative suggestion that you think will work better, become part of the solution rather than part of the problem. Not saying one side is better or worse at this than the others but how much better would political debate be in general if not only did you have the right to criticise the suggestion of another party but also had to put forward a proposed policy on the part of your own party that you see as better. Start moving towards both sides working for a solution rather than being inherently contradictory. 

Hope that talking about the general nature of political debate rather than any side or opiion is OK with the MODs. If not, apologies and please delete.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is a flat white colour, the windows are just windows. Maybe it was just warm when I washed it, too much in the sun. It definitely beaded when I used the hose and I've just never had a car go that badly before.
		
Click to expand...

As has been said - use a quick detailing spray (I use Auto Glym Rapid Wax) and dry with the microfibre cloths in the kit. Makes drying much easier and also adds a layer of protection. If drying isn't your thing then you can get a really good end result by drying it with water!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 26, 2021)

I do find the best way to avoid water spots on the car, is not to wash it. I used to have a very clean shiny car. I can't remember the last time mine was washed. I now have a layer of dust and bugs that protect the paint. 😊


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 26, 2021)

Taekwondo - stupid sport. Two fights where were seconds from gold and somehow get silver. I don't like it!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Taekwondo - stupid sport. Two fights where were seconds from gold and somehow get silver. I don't like it!
		
Click to expand...

The guy commentating was saying, it can flip in a heartbeat, I was like yeh yeh, whatever mate, don't go explaining anything to this Olympic expert! Then blam, she is in silver! Confusing sport. i couldn't tell what was a scoring shot and what wasn't!!


----------



## Beedee (Jul 26, 2021)

Rooter said:



			The guy commentating was saying, it can flip in a heartbeat, I was like yeh yeh, whatever mate, don't go explaining anything to this Olympic expert! Then blam, she is in silver! Confusing sport. i couldn't tell what was a scoring shot and what wasn't!! 

Click to expand...

Must admit that to my completely inexpert eyes, there seemed to be a lot of punches that didn't score and I've no idea why or why not.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 26, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Must admit that to my completely inexpert eyes, there seemed to be a lot of punches that didn't score and I've no idea why or why not.
		
Click to expand...

Me either!! odd scoring sport. although I don't like Olympic sports that need a judge. Fastest, longest, furthest is easy to sort the winner!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2021)

Rooter said:



			The guy commentating was saying, it can flip in a heartbeat, I was like yeh yeh, whatever mate, don't go explaining anything to this Olympic expert! Then blam, she is in silver! Confusing sport. i couldn't tell what was a scoring shot and what wasn't!! 

Click to expand...

I saw a clip of the English bloke who snatched silver from the jaws of gold - and on the first viewing I had the two fighters the wrong way round in my mind as I couldn't figure out who was getting points for what. Completely baffling.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 26, 2021)

It is weird and seems the punches are judged on their force I think rather than touching a scoring part of the body?!

Anyway - I now officially don't like it! The judging thing is an issue I'd agree. Started watching the diving and the first dive from the "unbeatable" Chinese pair wasn't great but was marked high and the commentator suggested some scoring based on reputation rather than what they see in front of them. Walked the dogs thinking no way could we get gold and got home to see we had


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2021)

Spoilers on the RI thread


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It is weird and seems the punches are judged on their force I think rather than touching a scoring part of the body?!

Anyway - I now officially don't like it! The judging thing is an issue I'd agree. Started watching the diving and the first dive from the "unbeatable" Chinese pair wasn't great but was marked high and the commentator suggested some scoring based on reputation rather than what they see in front of them. Walked the dogs thinking no way could we get gold and got home to see we had 

Click to expand...

I agree with what others have said - anything that needs judging shouldn't be in the Olympics. To much risk of unconscious bias. It should just be fastest, strongest, best, etc that can be proven without judgement.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 26, 2021)

As part of the work being done out on the terrace there was supposed to be an electrical feed for the jacuzzi. Terracing all done but no feed. Chased them for weeks, giving them a date the jacuzzi was due. Jacuzzi man turned up last week with his electrician in tow, knowing they’d have to run a temp feed in - perfect, and we could use the jacuzzi.

Site electrician turns up today to have a look prior to doing the job tomorrow - he’s only been 4 times already. He’s now subbed it out to another guy who might come sometime whenever.

They screwed up the sizing on all 3 terraces, 2 of which it didn’t matter. Arrrggghhh! When they finally start a job they’re usually brilliant but omg do they know how to screw up too.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 26, 2021)

Had a good one today
Walking home from work with a black day sack over one shoulder, after a while I move it to the other shoulder and in doing so managed to knock a cyclist off his bike, who was trying to pass me on the pavement.

He wasn’t hurt, but I pointed out that I didn’t know he was there, what was he doing on the pavement and why was he so close to me?
saw 3 more pavement cycling adults afterwards


----------



## Slime (Jul 26, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Cheap and cheerful demon shine sprayed on whilst wet and taken off with a microfiber, although there are better detailing sprays out there is you have more time.
		
Click to expand...

The best way to dry it, in my opinion, is with a leaf blower.
May get a few odd looks from the neighbours though!


----------



## bobmac (Jul 26, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Had a good one today
Walking home from work with a black day sack over one shoulder, after a while I move it to the other shoulder and in doing so managed to knock a cyclist off his bike, who was trying to pass me on the pavement.

He wasn’t hurt, but I pointed out that I didn’t know he was there, what was he doing on the pavement and why was he so close to me?
saw 3 more pavement cycling adults afterwards
		
Click to expand...

_Cyclists on the pavement can face fines of up to £500. But this rule doesn’t tend to be enforced by many police forces. In the majority of cases when a fine is actually issued, cyclists will have to pay around £50._


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



_Cyclists on the pavement can face fines of up to £500. But this rule doesn’t tend to be enforced by many police forces. In the majority of cases when a fine is actually issued, cyclists will have to pay around £50._

Click to expand...

All the lockdown cyclists don't seem to know this law.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 26, 2021)

Almost the only cyclists I see on the roads around here are the MAMILs..
Most ordinary bicylclists are on the pavements or cycle paths...
The ones that are on the road tend to be the ones that shouldn't be..


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 26, 2021)

Building a set of speakers for my mate and he said he wanted them done in black walnut finished in a red dye and then danish oil before a final finish of 2k clearcoat. 
I asked him if he's nuts, black walnut is a cracking finish with a simple oil and varnish. But he insisted. 

So used a ruby dye from the Intrinsic range on the walnut and, as much as I hate to say it, the result is outstanding. Brings the grain figuring out a treat and with the oil darkening it before clearcoat, they are going to be a total focal point in his living room.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 27, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Had a good one today
Walking home from work with a black day sack over one shoulder, after a while I move it to the other shoulder and in doing so managed to knock a cyclist off his bike, who was trying to pass me on the pavement.

He wasn’t hurt, but I pointed out that I didn’t know he was there, what was he doing on the pavement and why was he so close to me?
saw 3 more pavement cycling adults afterwards
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he has been subjected to so many dangerous close passes from cars, feels it's safer for his own life to ride on the path. (all be it illegally) 

Here is one from a friend of mine just yesterday, 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419598197933105155


----------



## RichA (Jul 27, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Washed the car yesterday, first time since I picked it up from the dealer 4 weeks ago. They must have put some sort of wax finish on the paintwork and windows as it now has water marks on the bonnet and all of the windows. The windows are bug free but otherwise worse than they were before I washed it  (detailers will be crying at my ineptitude there )
		
Click to expand...

https://www.imocarwash.com/


----------



## RichA (Jul 27, 2021)

Teeing off at 3pm. Need to leave at 2.30. 
New putter being delivered by DPD between 2.30 and 3.30.
The app has been showing the driver doing deliveries within half a mile of my house for the last hour.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 27, 2021)

Electrician that turns up without screwdrivers, cutters or pliers.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2021)

RichA said:



			Teeing off at 3pm. Need to leave at 2.30.
New putter being delivered by DPD between 2.30 and 3.30.
The app has been showing the driver doing deliveries within half a mile of my house for the last hour.
		
Click to expand...

Go out in the road and flag him down.   I've been in the same situation before and was so tempted to do that, haha.


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			You just need to dry it properly once washed. An absorbant microfibre towel (I use a Matrin Cox water wizard one) and a *squeegee type water blade are your friend. *Just squeegee the water off the panels and wipe it down with the towel. No watermarks and no stripping of any wax layers.
		
Click to expand...

😱😱😱😱 noooooooo, scratch city!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 27, 2021)

Piece said:



			😱😱😱😱 noooooooo, scratch city!!
		
Click to expand...

Never had a single issue. Like anything, use it properly, keep it clean and it won't scratch.


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2021)

Slime said:



			The best way to dry it, in my opinion, is with a leaf blower.
May get a few odd looks from the neighbours though!
		
Click to expand...

👍

After bucket wash, I sheet rinse so that there is less to dry. Then if you have a leaf blower, use that to blow most of the water away, particular the water in the trap areas, such as wing mirror, trim, etc. Then dab dry with a clean towel. Use of a squeegee or chamois sends chills down my OCD spine!


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Never had a single issue. Like anything, use it properly, keep it clean and it won't scratch.
		
Click to expand...

Micro scratches will eventually happen no matter how careful you are. You will never see a pro or amateur detailer use one 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2021)

Stupid phone. I'm half way through writing a message to someone and it pops up with some nonsense about an Android update which I then click by accident and it shuts the phone down. Flipping annoying.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 27, 2021)

Piece said:



			Micro scratches will eventually happen no matter how careful you are. You will never see a pro or amateur detailer use one 👍
		
Click to expand...

Can't be any worse then the damage done by your average local hand wash place. My FiL swears by the one he uses. His car is more swirls than paint and looks awful in direct sunlight.


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Can't be any worse then the damage done by your average local hand wash place. My FiL swears by the one he uses. His car is more swirls than paint and looks awful in direct sunlight.
		
Click to expand...

I hear you. Down at my local car wash, I see some lovely cars just being ruined. At a micro level, it’s like cleaning your car with a Brillo pad. Once you’ve seen paintwork that’s been corrected and protected, you do whatever you can to keep it like that 😍


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 27, 2021)

Piece said:



			Micro scratches will eventually happen no matter how careful you are. You will never see a pro or amateur detailer use one 👍
		
Click to expand...

Micro scratches will happen if a leaf blows over your paint. 

Fortunately I am neither


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Micro scratches will happen if a leaf blows over your paint. 

Fortunately I am neither
		
Click to expand...

It's about minimising damage. Leaf scratching v squeegee scratching is a world apart.

Good video from a guy I watch regularly.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 27, 2021)

Piece said:



			It's about minimising damage. Leaf scratching v squeegee scratching is a world apart.

Good video from a guy I watch regularly.






Click to expand...

I follow.this guy too but can never work out what's he recommends as he seems.to like everything 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 27, 2021)

Piece said:



			It's about minimising damage. Leaf scratching v squeegee scratching is a world apart.

Good video from a guy I watch regularly. 






Click to expand...

Reminds me of watching videos of self appointed audiophiles 😂


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			I follow.this guy too but can never work out what's he recommends as he seems.to like everything 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 27, 2021)

Piece said:



			Yeah I know exactly what you mean!
		
Click to expand...

What products do you use, currently using the ez.care.care.stuff.


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Reminds me of watching videos of self appointed audiophiles 😂
		
Click to expand...

The beauty of social media and forums; all self-appointed 🤣


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			What products do you use, currently using the ez.care.care.stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Basic wash: Autobrite snow foam, GTechniq G5 shampoo, Gyeon wheel spray,  leaf blower 😁, drying towels, Gyeon Ceramic Detailing spray and/or Gyeon wet coat.

Decon: AutoGlym tar remover, Farecla G3 pro clay mitt. 

All on a Gyeon Syncro ceramic base, 12 months old.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 27, 2021)

Piece said:



			Micro scratches will eventually happen no matter how careful you are. *You will never see a pro or amateur detailer use one 👍*

Click to expand...

Especially through all those scratches


----------



## bobmac (Jul 27, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			What products do you use, currently using the ez.care.care.stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Daz


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2021)

Mine gets washed by the rain....


----------



## Miller (Jul 27, 2021)

Mud is a very effective paint protection layer.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 27, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			As part of the work being done out on the terrace there was supposed to be an electrical feed for the jacuzzi. Terracing all done but no feed. Chased them for weeks, giving them a date the jacuzzi was due. Jacuzzi man turned up last week with his electrician in tow, knowing they’d have to run a temp feed in - perfect, and we could use the jacuzzi.

Site electrician turns up today to have a look prior to doing the job tomorrow - he’s only been 4 times already. He’s now subbed it out to another guy who might come sometime whenever.

They screwed up the sizing on all 3 terraces, 2 of which it didn’t matter. Arrrggghhh! When they finally start a job they’re usually brilliant but omg do they know how to screw up too.
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Electrician that turns up without screwdrivers, cutters or pliers.
		
Click to expand...

Electrician kicked ’off site.’ They, 4 of them, have been using our water and electric to finish the house next door. Just spoke to them about finishing our, which should have been weeks ago… “another few days.” Hose disconnected and extension thrown back over the wall after having words. Site office reopens at 5pm, after the siesta. They’re on a deadline, and they know what they need to do to access the water and electric.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2021)

The sheer amount of litter in the local park, along the river and canal. Can't blame tourists, its mostly locals and from what I've seen first hand kids and teenagers..its not a lack of bins, there's plenty near and along the river, park. 

People just don't seem to care. Even went litter picking with our Mtb group along the canal at the weekend, went along there today its like we hadn't even been after only  2 days


----------



## Dando (Jul 27, 2021)

decided to have a short break from work so sat on the sofa in the summerhouse at about 1.30 and woke up 3 hours later.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			decided to have a short break from work so sat on the sofa in the summerhouse at about 1.30 and woke up 3 hours later.
		
Click to expand...

I'd put that in Things That Gladden...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 27, 2021)

Irritation one: UPS, just useless, absolutely useless. Yet another failed delivery. They have one job and they are 💩 at it.

Irritation two: getting a box from Adidas with a preachy "end plastic waste" message emblazoned on the lid which contained nylon and rubber trainers.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 27, 2021)

How bad I get at Warzone after just a few days of not playing.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 27, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			How bad I get at Warzone after just a few days of not playing.
		
Click to expand...

I’m the same with “Ghost of Tsushima.”


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2021)

Sky Q box freezing quite a few times recently. 🤔


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2021)

Stolen from Susie Dent’s Twitter page

“Word of the day is 'philodox' (17th century): one who is in love with their own opinion, and who consequently believes that everyone else should share it.”

I’ll just leave that there 🤭


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 27, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			I’m the same with “Ghost of Tsushima.”
		
Click to expand...

That looks like such a beautiful game but I know I’d get bored.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 27, 2021)

Started taking the paint off the banisters on Saturday, and I'm still going. Any tips?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Started taking the paint off the banisters on Saturday, and I'm still going. Any tips?
		
Click to expand...

Keep going, not something you can short cut, so stick with it 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 27, 2021)

2 golfers not being allowed to share a 2 seater golf buggy, but 6 can sit at a table inside, absolute madness.


----------



## IanM (Jul 27, 2021)

Worked all day in bright sunshine... driving to course at 4pm for a game, monsoon starts.  No golf tonight


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 27, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Keep going, not something you can short cut, so stick with it 👍
		
Click to expand...

Thought as much, I've gone through 2 bottles of the remover stuff as well.


----------



## Dando (Jul 27, 2021)

The standard of driving


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			The standard of driving
		
Click to expand...


you been playing golf with some others of the forum again?


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 27, 2021)

The number of pubs I have visited in the South West during the last ten days for lunch which have refused to allow us in to eat without a reservation. Every single one has been virtually empty.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 27, 2021)

IanM said:



			Worked all day in bright sunshine... driving to course at 4pm for a game, monsoon starts.  No golf tonight
		
Click to expand...

Send some up here please, we are desperate for some rain.
Hopefully get some tomorrow.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2021)

Flippin insect bites all over my legs after playing golf in shorts on Sunday 😖😖


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 27, 2021)

The 4bbb stroke play seniors open we played today  [ 85% handicaps ]was won with a  glorious 58, a 60 was 2nd. Par 72.
Sadly we had a 68 , with a bit of luck we could possibly have been 4 or 5 shots lower, but no chance of ever being 10 shots lower .
1st prize was £300 [ 150 each ]


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 27, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Flippin insect bites all over my legs after playing golf in shorts on Sunday 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

Probably some short sighted randy stick insects . Only kiddin Chris


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			The number of pubs I have visited in the South West during the last ten days for lunch which have refused to allow us in to eat without a reservation. Every single one has been virtually empty.
		
Click to expand...

Can you not just make a reservation for 5 minutes time then?


----------



## Neilds (Jul 28, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			The number of pubs I have visited in the South West during the last ten days for lunch which have refused to allow us in to eat without a reservation. Every single one has been virtually empty.
		
Click to expand...

In ten days I would have thought you would have realised what you needed to do………..🤔😀


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 28, 2021)

TV packing up. Blank screen with sound. Then after much messing about, blank screen and no sound at all. AO let's go!


----------



## Dando (Jul 28, 2021)

First time on a train since first lock down and forgetting where the doors stop!
Hopefully a long tapas lunch will make up for the anguish caused


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 28, 2021)

Neilds said:



			In ten days I would have thought you would have realised what you needed to do………..🤔😀
		
Click to expand...

I imagine he is on holiday and wanting to be relaxed. Having to work out something as daft as this, is not going to help.
In any event, how or why this can be considered necessary is not how it should be.
As to what he should do....matter for him. Not you.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Can you not just make a reservation for 5 minutes time then?
		
Click to expand...

In some, yes. The majority, no. It appears most hang their hopes on all bookings actually turning up, although it seems patently clear that a good number aren’t.



Neilds said:



			In ten days I would have thought you would have realised what you needed to do………..🤔😀
		
Click to expand...

So presumably you know what you’ll be doing and where you’ll be, to the minute, for every day of a 2-week holiday, and also the name of every pub in every town and village in the area you’re visiting, so you can ring round and see who has availability? I’m on holiday, not a military exercise. 🙄


----------



## BrianM (Jul 28, 2021)

First free day in ages and the course is closed because of flooding 😂😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 28, 2021)

UPS, again. How can one organisation be so inept? For a logistics company, they don't really seem to have much grasp on how logistics are supposed to work.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2021)

Another phone annoyance, why can't I delete Scottish bank holidays from my calendar? I keep seeing this Monday it says "Summer Bank Hol.." and thinking 'oh great, bank holiday!' Then you open it up and it actually says Summer Bank Holiday (Scotland). I don't want that in my calendar but I can't delete it.


----------



## Miller (Jul 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Another phone annoyance, why can't I delete Scottish bank holidays from my calendar? I keep seeing this Monday it says "Summer Bank Hol.." and thinking 'oh great, bank holiday!' Then you open it up and it actually says Summer Bank Holiday (Scotland). I don't want that in my calendar but I can't delete it.
		
Click to expand...

Remove the holiday calendar from your phone and import the correct one for England & Wales

https://www.gov.uk/bank-holidays/england-and-wales.ics

I use outlook.com, so did this on the web page and let it sync to my phone.  No more "Battle of the Boyne" for me!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 28, 2021)

BrianM said:



			First free day in ages and the course is closed because of flooding 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Fortrose should open id have thought??


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2021)

Miller said:



			Remove the holiday calendar from your phone and import the correct one for England & Wales

https://www.gov.uk/bank-holidays/england-and-wales.ics

I use outlook.com, so did this on the web page and let it sync to my phone.  No more "Battle of the Boyne" for me!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for this. Didn't realise you could tinker with it on my Gmail account and then sync it to the phone. Have now got rid of the Scottish holidays at least. Just trying to get the new calendar to work now... success I think!


----------



## Miller (Jul 28, 2021)

Just paying it back, mate.  Glad to help.


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Another phone annoyance, why can't I delete Scottish bank holidays from my calendar? I keep seeing this Monday it says "Summer Bank Hol.." and thinking 'oh great, bank holiday!' Then you open it up and it actually says Summer Bank Holiday (Scotland). I don't want that in my calendar but I can't delete it.
		
Click to expand...

My wife got a strop on when we argued over whether or not it was a Bank Holiday.  She claimed that as it was on her calendar it must be true. No dear, it means Scotland.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 28, 2021)

Joey Jordison passing away 😔


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 28, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			The number of pubs I have visited in the South West during the last ten days for lunch which have refused to allow us in to eat without a reservation. Every single one has been virtually empty.
		
Click to expand...

I live in Berkshire but we have never seen that. If they are full and that happens a lot then no joy. But a couple of weeks ago on Monday evening was staying in Stoke prior to playing JCB and went next door to TGI Friday. Place was dead. I asked for a table and they said had I booked. I day no. They say you have to book. I said it is empty and I will be gone in a couple if hours. I had to stand there at the door next to the young lady and make a booking on my phone. She then checked and said OK! A few drinks and chicken wings later I left a still three quarter empty restaurant. What a stupid policy


----------



## Imurg (Jul 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Mine gets washed by the rain....

Click to expand...

It's quite clean at the moment...
And I have a Lightening Tracker app on my phone.
It buzzed an hour ago when there was a strike about 10 miles away.
Just waiting for my next lesson and the thunder is deafening while my tracker app is strangely quiet...
Another useful thing that's proving to be exactly the opposite..


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Joey Jordison passing away 😔
		
Click to expand...

Listened to hours of Slipknot this morning.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm (just) old enough to remember the original music from the 1964 Tokyo Olympics, and now it's sitting there as an earworm!


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 28, 2021)

arnieboy said:



*My wife got a strop on *when we argued over whether or not it was a Bank Holiday.  She claimed that as it was on her calendar it must be true. No dear, it means Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

I had to read that bit twice.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 28, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I'm (just) old enough to remember the original music from the 1964 Tokyo Olympics, and now it's sitting there as an earworm!






Click to expand...

I love a big event theme tune. World Cups used to have brilliant ones, Argentina '78 was my first. Not sure as much effort is put into them now. The best ones take you right back to the time and country of the event.






Have this get in your head 😆


----------



## Dando (Jul 28, 2021)

Went into the office today and got home about 7. I noticed that some of the trim on Mrs d’s car had fallen off so spent 20 mins putting it back.

Went to take the dog out but the heavens opened and we’ve got thunder and lightening so she says “ you should’ve taken him as soon as you got in!”
She’s been at home since 1pm 😡


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 28, 2021)

Darren Grimes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2021)

Andrew Devine finally passing away 😢 JFT 97


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Joey Jordison passing away 😔
		
Click to expand...

Very sad, saw him both with Slipknot and The Murder Dolls, only 46😩


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 29, 2021)

RNLI Volunteers being verbally abused by the public for picking up refugees in the Dover Straits.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 29, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			RNLI Volunteers being verbally abused by the public for picking up refugees in the Dover Straits.

Click to expand...

See my last irritation for more background to that.


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 30, 2021)

Good to see on breakfast TV a guy so irritated about caravans on the road he wants a curfew.
I'd go further.
I'd like to see a complete ban.
I know more and more people are getting annoyed about our roads being clogged up by these selfish people.
A couple from Cornwall I met recently reported that the A30 is now just one long line of white.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 30, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			RNLI Volunteers being verbally abused by the public for picking up refugees in the Dover Straits.

Click to expand...

Simples...Shoot them!!....The abusers that is!!
( Wonder what their attitude would be if it was them stuck on a leaky inflatable and drifting, no lifejackets..or hope)-I realise that that is a digression from the fact that it's about the immigrants...but just wonder if they would have the balls to do that job??


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 30, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Simples...Shoot them!!....The abusers that is!!
( Wonder what their attitude would be if it was them stuck on a leaky inflatable and drifting, no lifejackets..or hope)-I realise that that is a digression from the fact that it's about the immigrants...but just wonder if they would have the balls to do that job??
		
Click to expand...

My faith in the UK population is being restored by news that the RNLI have had a big surge in donations since that incident.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 30, 2021)

People that think their journey is more important than someone else's, therefore showing zero patience, probably because they didn't plan properly and then need to rush.


----------



## Dando (Jul 30, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Good to see on breakfast TV a guy so irritated about caravans on the road he wants a curfew.
I'd go further.
I'd like to see a complete ban.
I know more and more people are getting annoyed about our roads being clogged up by these selfish people.
A couple from Cornwall I met recently reported that the A30 is now just one long line of white.
		
Click to expand...

🤡


----------



## Dando (Jul 30, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			RNLI Volunteers being verbally abused by the public for picking up refugees in the Dover Straits.

Click to expand...

Don’t you you mean the illegal immigrant taxi service?

Why is that illegal immigrants are only in danger once in British waters?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			Don’t you you mean the illegal immigrant taxi service?

Why is that illegal immigrants are only in danger once in British waters?
		
Click to expand...

So you suggest once the immigrants are in British waters the RNLI stand back and watch people drown?

It’s irrelevant to the RNLI were their journey started and what dangers they’ve survived, the RNLI VOLUNTEERS are doing what they are trained to do in the areas they watch.

You’ve out done yourself once again and you should be embarrassed.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-57999224.amp


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 30, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			So you suggest once the immigrants are in British waters the RNLI stand back and watch people drown?

It’s irrelevant to the RNLI were their journey started and what dangers they’ve survived, the RNLI VOLUNTEERS are doing what they are trained to do in the areas they watch.

You’ve out done yourself once again and you should be embarrassed.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-57999224.amp

Click to expand...

A staggering number of people are probably do think these refugees should be left to drown. 

It's beyond pathetic.

We should be proud we are able to help people who are desperate for our help.


----------



## Dando (Jul 31, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			So you suggest once the immigrants are in British waters the RNLI stand back and watch people drown?

It’s irrelevant to the RNLI were their journey started and what dangers they’ve survived, the RNLI VOLUNTEERS are doing what they are trained to do in the areas they watch.

You’ve out done yourself once again and you should be embarrassed.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-57999224.amp

Click to expand...

I never suggested that you clown! Try reading what i wrote
 Surely they’re in as much danger as soon as the set out from the safety of France


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			I never suggested that you clown! Try reading what i wrote
Surely they’re in as much danger as soon as the set out from the safety of France
		
Click to expand...

Only one clown on here as your point was answered and I’d suggest it’s you as it’s you insulting a bunch of VOLUNTEERS who put their lives at risks for others.

How did you describe the RNLI? Oh yes “illegal immigrant taxi service” 🤡

Also, they are not illegal unless they try and evade the authorities, which they are not.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 31, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Only one clown on here as your point was answered and I’d suggest it’s you as it’s you insulting a bunch of VOLUNTEERS who put their lives at risks for others.

How did you describe the RNLI? Oh yes “illegal immigrant taxi service” 🤡

*Also, they are not illegal unless they try and evade the authorities, which they are not*.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst in no way agreeing with Dando, I'm not sure that part is true. 
Surely any crossing of a border whilst circumventing the legal Visa routes or requirements is illegal. The reason these routes and methods are so dangerous is because they are illegal, otherwise they'd all just book themselves on ferries or flights. 
These are not legal channel crossings and therefore, surely are illegal.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 31, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Whilst in no way agreeing with Dando, I'm not sure that part is true.
Surely any crossing of a border whilst circumventing the legal Visa routes or requirements is illegal. The reason these routes and methods are so dangerous is because they are illegal, otherwise they'd all just book themselves on ferries or flights.
These are not legal channel crossings and therefore, surely are illegal.
		
Click to expand...

The crossings are illegal, but once a migrant arrives in the UK and asks for asylum they are not illegal.
The system are aware of them and process their application.
The “illegal” migrants are those who arrive and evade the authorities.

I 100% agree they should be stopped at France or in French waters, but to insult the RNLI and their Staff is simply ignorant, I’d suggest some people’s frustrations are misdirected.

https://www.bbc.com/news/explainers-53734793.amp


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 31, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The crossings are illegal, but once a migrant arrives in the UK and asks for asylum they are not illegal.
The system are aware of them and process their application.
The “illegal” migrants are those who arrive and evade the authorities.

I 100% agree they should be stopped at France or in French waters, but to insult the RNLI and their Staff is simply ignorant, I’d suggest some people’s frustrations are misdirected.

https://www.bbc.com/news/explainers-53734793.amp

Click to expand...

Semantics.   Obviously they are evading them the authorities by their method of entry into the Country. 
You try and enter any other Country by similar means and see if it's legal,or not.!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 1, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Semantics.   Obviously they are evading them the authorities by their method of entry into the Country.
You try and enter any other Country by similar means and see if it's legal,or not.!
		
Click to expand...

What part of me saying the crossings are illegal (method of entry) did you decide to ignore? The rest isn’t semantics at all, it’s facts, they aren’t evading anybody and 99% of them hand themselves in (thus not being illegal) at the earliest opportunity, using the wrong words to describe these people and the denying the real issue adds to the problems and lead to attacks on RNLI staff, or are you another one who has remained quiet on that FACT!


----------



## drdel (Aug 1, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The crossings are illegal, but once a migrant arrives in the UK and asks for asylum they are not illegal.
The system are aware of them and process their application.
The “illegal” migrants are those who arrive and evade the authorities.

I 100% agree they should be stopped at France or in French waters, but to insult the RNLI and their Staff is simply ignorant, I’d suggest some people’s frustrations are misdirected.

https://www.bbc.com/news/explainers-53734793.amp

Click to expand...

I think you're mixing up different issues.

The RNLI s an humanitarian charity and does a great job.
The potential migrants are participating in an illegal activity. 
They set out hoping / intending to evade detection


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 1, 2021)

Our last one was a little bit bigger than 80mm, and generated a scream from HID that only cats and small children could hear.

Something to be aware of, especially if you are new to the area. July and August tend to be peak months for nocturnal activity by the common yellow scorpion (Buthus occitanus). Adults are 60-80 mm in length. You may find them inside houses. These are often males, seeking females. They are not aggressive as such, but can deliver an extremely painful sting if accidentally trodden on - they can also hide inside shoes, so it is no mere myth that it's a good idea to shake them out before putting your foot in! Likewise, not a good idea to wander around barefoot at night. Pets are also at risk if they mistake them for something to play with. They are a pretty interesting animal, in fact. One curiosity is that the power of their venom appears to vary according to location. In general, the Spanish populations are nowhere near as toxic and dangerous as the same species in Morocco (where fatalities occur quite often), though the population around Tabernas/Sorbas is, on medical evidence, far more potent than those of others in Almeria. They eat insects and spiders, mostly. Another curiosity is that they glow under UV light.  The hyaline layer in the exoskeleton is what reacts to sources such as black light or moonlight, and it is the chemical compounds in this that causes the scorpion's body to glow. I used a small blacklight here to illustrate this property.  There are several competing theories as to WHY they do this... no-one knows yet, for sure. Meanwhile, just be careful while wandering around at night. There is no need to kill them on sight - I just put a plastic or glass jar over them, slide some fairly stiff paper underneath, then invert. Later on, I safely release out in the campo, where they belong.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 1, 2021)

drdel said:



			I think you're mixing up different issues.

The RNLI s an humanitarian charity and does a great job.
The potential migrants are participating in an illegal activity.
They set out hoping / intending to evade detection
		
Click to expand...

I’m not mixing up anything!

I’ll repeat for the “hard of reading” I am 100% against these migrants coming to this Country using ILLEGAL methods.

The problem now lies with the British and French Governments and previously the fact that us leaving the EU means we are no longer part of the Dublin Treaty which gave us the right to return them to France.

My responses all started in reply to a poster calling the RNLI the illegal immigrant taxi service, which is embarrassing, shameful and an insult to the men and women who serve, so rather than posters calling him out, I am being questioned, which in all honesty I believe that says more about some of the people using this forum than we’d like to admit.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 1, 2021)

Paying for a bill in a restaurant and increasing the amount to leave a tip. The person taking the payment cannot be bothered to say ‘thank you”!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 1, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Paying for a bill in a restaurant and increasing the amount to leave a tip. The person taking the payment cannot be bothered to say ‘thank you”!
		
Click to expand...

You'll wait even longer for a ''please'' these days


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 1, 2021)

drdel said:



			I think you're mixing up different issues.

The RNLI s an humanitarian charity and does a great job.
The potential migrants are participating in an illegal activity.
They set out hoping / intending to evade detection
		
Click to expand...

I think you’ve over simplified it. There’s a world of difference between an economic migrant and an asylum seeker. And buying a ticket requires an individual to give their passport/visa details. In that way, the only way to make the journey is illegally, irrespective of status.

A genuine asylum seeker, rock solid in the evidence that can support their case will, in all probability, hand themselves in. If they don’t do it within a reasonable timeframe they jeopardise their case. Even then, only 40% of applications are approved.

The U.K. pay millions to France, increased by £54m last week, for them to address the issue on their side of the channel. Why does the French Coast Guard shepherd them out of their waters? Because they’ve been told not to do more than that if the migrants resist arrest, and resisting violently is on the increase. Why do the RNLI get involved? Because by international law they have to. Officials on both sides are doing the right thing. And the immigrants know how to play the system.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 1, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Paying for a bill in a restaurant and increasing the amount to leave a tip. The person taking the payment cannot be bothered to say ‘thank you”!
		
Click to expand...

Had this last night,

Went out for our anniversary, restaurant we been going years (curry house) used to be cracking all round...

New owners . Food is still good the service is awful 

5 tables in there so wasn't busy , at first was good .. waiter was grumpy (turns out was owner)

Enjoyed the meal then asked for desert menu, waited 20 mins for them to come ask ehay we wanted (3 tables now and them just mulling about)

Just asked for bill. Threw down enough to cover and a tip, not even thanks


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 1, 2021)

Still feeling rotted, freezing cold one minute, sweat pooring off me the next. Had a splitting headache for 5 days now. Not eaten in 5 days either, but it's still coming out of me like water. Take a couple of tests now so at least it's not CVD. Invited for a free game at Castle Stuart today, but not a chance of me playing any time soon..poor Rupert is gagging for a walk, to the wife can only manage him for a short walk over the islands


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Had this last night,

Went out for our anniversary, restaurant we been going years (curry house) used to be cracking all round...

New owners . Food is still good the service is awful

5 tables in there so wasn't busy , at first was good .. waiter was grumpy (turns out was owner)

Enjoyed the meal then asked for desert menu, waited 20 mins for them to come ask ehay we wanted (3 tables now and them just mulling about)

Just asked for bill. Threw down enough to cover and a tip, not even thanks
		
Click to expand...

Awful service and still tipped?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Awful service and still tipped?
		
Click to expand...

Great food, didn't want to wait around for change (£46 threw down £50)

Plus they usually very good. Can't judge too harshly with covid hitting them 

Will order a take away from them this week still best around


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 1, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Great food, didn't want to wait around for change (£46 threw down £50)

Plus they usually very good. Can't judge too harshly with covid hitting them

Will order a take away from them this week still best around
		
Click to expand...

Our fav curry house gave us an horrendous curry a few months back, and gave us the best curry ever a couple of weeks back. Everyone has a bad day.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 1, 2021)

Having to join the wifes familly for a "fun" night in the local pubs. After a cracking curry their choice of pub was a virtually deserted one with no atmosphere but a pool table. I hate pool. So the men quickly started to play, with winner stays on. Joy of joys. Watching pool being played by people who really can't play and the winner was a young lad who's sole tactic was hit and hope. Plus one of the sons is a loud mouth moron who NEVER buys a round.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 1, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Still feeling rotted, freezing cold one minute, sweat pooring off me the next. Had a splitting headache for 5 days now. Not eaten in 5 days either, but it's still coming out of me like water. Take a couple of tests now so at least it's not CVD. Invited for a free game at Castle Stuart today, but not a chance of me playing any time soon..poor Rupert is gagging for a walk, to the wife can only manage him for a short walk over the islands
		
Click to expand...

Get well soon Patrick 👍🏻


----------



## Dando (Aug 1, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Still feeling rotted, freezing cold one minute, sweat pooring off me the next. Had a splitting headache for 5 days now. Not eaten in 5 days either, but it's still coming out of me like water. Take a couple of tests now so at least it's not CVD. Invited for a free game at Castle Stuart today, but not a chance of me playing any time soon..poor Rupert is gagging for a walk, to the wife can only manage him for a short walk over the islands
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure dishing out a few infractions will make you feel better mate


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2021)

Mask Police
WHS 
People missing the Olympic spirit


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 1, 2021)

Ticks. 

Out on the bike this morning and crossing through some woodland, brushed off more than 30. Found 4 attached to my stomach when I got home.  

Evil things. I’m sure they’re getting worse year on year.


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2021)

Cozy Club in Portsmouth. Decent service but food was rubbish and the price eye watering. Avoid.


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Ticks.

Out on the bike this morning and crossing through some woodland, brushed off more than 30. Found 4 attached to my stomach when I got home. 

Evil things. I’m sure they’re getting worse year on year.
		
Click to expand...

My cat brings in around 5 a day after a night in the woods


----------



## Neilds (Aug 2, 2021)

Piece said:



			Cozy Club in Portsmouth. Decent service but food was rubbish and the price eye watering. Avoid.
		
Click to expand...

People who moan about the prices after eating in a restaurant - don't they check the menu outside/when sitting down before they order?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 2, 2021)

Neilds said:



			People who moan about the prices after eating in a restaurant - don't they check the menu outside/when sitting down before they order?  

Click to expand...

How many restaurants post their menus and prices outside anymore? Plus never sat down seen a price and been like sod that

By time you found somewhere else to eat not worth it 🤷


----------



## Neilds (Aug 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			How many restaurants post their menus and prices outside anymore? Plus never sat down seen a price and been like sod that

By time you found somewhere else to eat not worth it 🤷
		
Click to expand...

I think most places have a menu by the door.  If we can't see what the choice is and price, we won't go in.  No point going in if you don't like what they serve or think it is too pricey


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 2, 2021)

Neilds said:



			I think most places have a menu by the door.  If we can't see what the choice is and price, we won't go in.  No point going in if you don't like what they serve or think it is too pricey
		
Click to expand...

I guess that's why there are online menus...


----------



## drdel (Aug 2, 2021)

People who moan about the cost of something AFTER the event.

If the cost is a worry don't do it, and if you don’t get what you thought you should complain at the time.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2021)

Posters having their “random irritation” disected and discussed then used to belittle them, despite numerous warnings from @PhilTheFragger


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Posters having their “random irritation” disected and discussed then used to belittle them, despite numerous warnings from @PhilTheFragger 

Click to expand...

Depends what it is though. If someone said their irritation was people of colour, you wouldn't expect it to be questioned by anyone?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Depends what it is though. If someone said their irritation was people of colour, you wouldn't expect it to be questioned by anyone? 

Click to expand...

I’d expect it to be reported and deleted rather than questioned.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 2, 2021)

Bloke came to fit our new parquet floor today, couldn't do it due to the floor being uneven and the boards to flatten it out won't be available for 2 weeks. 
I spent all yesterday pulling carpets up in 4 bedrooms and the landing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 2, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Posters having their “random irritation” disected and discussed then used to belittle them, despite numerous warnings from @PhilTheFragger 

Click to expand...

Though as an act of kindness or support, posters could suggest how the ‘irritated’ might get over their ‘irritation’, providing that suggestion without criticism or denigration.


----------



## Piece (Aug 2, 2021)

Piece said:



			Cozy Club in Portsmouth. Decent service but food was rubbish and the price eye watering. Avoid.
		
Click to expand...

I feel I need to add some ‘colour’ to my random irritation that has randomly irritated others. 😂

I knew the prices before ordering, as have been there before. 

The quality of the meals was WAY below the standard I would expect for that price.

We did complain.

Still randomly irritated by it 👍😆


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Though as an act of kindness or support, posters could suggest how the ‘irritated’ might get over their ‘irritation’, providing that suggestion without criticism or denigration.
		
Click to expand...

Or they could be just left alone to air their random irritation?


----------



## Rooter (Aug 2, 2021)

Judging people based on what they decide to watch on TV.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 2, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			I’d expect it to be reported and deleted rather than questioned.

Click to expand...

So report it and let us have a look rather than getting all irritated about irritations 👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 2, 2021)

My colleague wants to get someone at work a girlfriend so it taking him through a dating app set up 

Hearing him tell how he lost his leg in the navy 

Sorry but which story you sticking to this week?

https://thewaltercumpershunterclub.wordpress.com/2017/09/17/graeme-monk/


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 2, 2021)

How slow customs are at dealing with simple processes these days. It's getting to the stage where there is no point in trying to import anything as the couriers are now basically working on a "it'll get to you at some point" timescale. 

Last 2 weeks it's just gotten to the stage beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So report it and let us have a look rather than getting all irritated about irritations 👍
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, that’s why I was answering Ori’s question.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

Piece said:



			I feel I need to add some ‘colour’ to my random irritation that has randomly irritated others. 😂

I knew the prices before ordering, as have been there before.

The quality of the meals was WAY below the standard I would expect for that price.

We did complain.

Still randomly irritated by it 👍😆
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you needed to qualify it - to my mind you were the sensible one who had it the right way round. Obviously your opinion on the price may vary depending on the quality of what you receive, and you can't possibly judge that until afterwards can you?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think you needed to qualify it - to my mind you were the sensible one who had it the right way round. Obviously your opinion on the price may vary depending on the quality of what you receive, and you can't possibly judge that until afterwards can you?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah surely if you see the menu with steak for £30 for example and when it comes it is a tough old piece of old shoe your right to be peeved


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 2, 2021)

People who don’t understand hyperbole.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 2, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			People who don’t understand hyperbole.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a type warp drive?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Though as an act of kindness or support, posters could suggest how the ‘irritated’ might get over their ‘irritation’, providing that suggestion without criticism or denigration.
		
Click to expand...

Or some posters could just not post their irritations if,with  a bit of thought, they might consider that they would themselves "irritate"😉


----------



## Imurg (Aug 2, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Is that a type warp drive?

Click to expand...

I thought it was where you put extra fast soup..


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 3, 2021)

Hate going to the dentist, sensitive teeth, hate it, have hated going all my life and had an appointment today @9.30. Once that bad I had a local injection for a scale and polish. Great dentist but hates me coming because I am nervous which rubs off on him.

Just had a phone call, he has a headache, and the appointment has been cancelled. No new date arranged.

if you have read between the lines I do not like dentists!


----------



## Miller (Aug 3, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Hate going to the dentist, sensitive teeth, hate it, have hated going all my life and had an appointment today @9.30. Once that bad I had a local injection for a scale and polish. Great dentist but hates me coming because I am nervous which rubs off on him.

Just had a phone call, he has a headache, and the appointment has been cancelled. No new date arranged.

if you have read between the lines I do not like dentists!
		
Click to expand...

I used to be the same.  I found a good dentist who I talked to about my fears and she was very understanding and spoke to me about what she was going to do and what she was going to do to make things more comfortable.  I even had some drilling done without the need for an injection, which ended up being no worse than a hygienist.  I also have a sympathetic hygienist, which is so good.


----------



## Miller (Aug 3, 2021)

Haha.  This reminds me so much of the dentist I had while at secondary school who used very much the same technique...


----------



## drdel (Aug 3, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Is this her?

View attachment 37836

Click to expand...

Open wide...


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 3, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Hate going to the dentist, sensitive teeth, hate it, have hated going all my life and had an appointment today @9.30. Once that bad I had a local injection for a scale and polish. Great dentist but hates me coming because I am nervous which rubs off on him.

Just had a phone call, he has a headache, and the appointment has been cancelled. No new date arranged.

if you have read between the lines I do not like dentists!
		
Click to expand...

I think I read between the lines that your dentist is suggesting find a new dentist. 

I also hated dentists. Didn’t go for 10 years, they never had the time to do a proper job. But I found a good caring patient dentist. I pay an arm and a leg mind though I actually look forward to going now. 

I was offered numbing just for a sore spot above one tooth for my scale and polish, but declined. 

But do keep going, 10 years of not going results in a hour and a half in the chair for a deep clean and I’ll assure you, you don’t want that. Butchery.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2021)

I think it's five years since I went to the dentist now. I had the same dentist for years and years, since I was kid, going into adulthood, and he was great. Really friendly, and every check-up was just a "you're doing great, keep brushing well" etc, except the odd occasion when we'd do x-rays just for the file and stuff. Then he retired and handed the reigns over to this other woman. First check-up with her, she reckoned I needed a filling all of a sudden. I did it, but it cost £80 or something. I had no discomfort before it and felt absolutely no difference after. I just didn't trust her after that. Seemed to me like she wanted to come in and make an impact by ripping a few people off.

Anyway, I don't even live in the area where that practice is anymore, I just haven't bothered finding a new dentist. My teeth haven't caused my any problems so I've just been getting on with life really.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 3, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Hate going to the dentist, sensitive teeth, hate it, have hated going all my life and had an appointment today @9.30. Once that bad I had a local injection for a scale and polish. Great dentist but hates me coming because I am nervous which rubs off on him.

Just had a phone call, he has a headache, and the appointment has been cancelled. No new date arranged.

if you have read between the lines I do not like dentists!
		
Click to expand...

Was there 2 years ago. First time since ‘82.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 3, 2021)

Spent ages designing and tweaking a crossover for my current speaker build, getting the response curve absolutely spot on... and then soldering it up and forgetting to invert the tweeter per the design schematic.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 3, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Spent ages designing and tweaking a crossover for my current speaker build, getting the response curve absolutely spot on... and then soldering it up and forgetting to invert the tweeter per the design schematic.
		
Click to expand...

Rookie error 🤣😉


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Rookie error 🤣😉
		
Click to expand...

Getting whacked on the solder fumes more like 😂. Never noticed until I ran the test tone and it sounded awful.


----------



## RichA (Aug 4, 2021)

Every other time I use hand sanitizer, a droplet somehow manages to perform a "magic bullet" manoeuvre and end up in my eye.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2021)

Olympic medal tables that only go on the amount of gold medals won.


----------



## Dando (Aug 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Olympic medal tables that only go on the amount of gold medals won.
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that the right way of showing it unless you’re American and then you use the total number of medals as that puts you top 🤣🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			Isn’t that the right way of showing it unless you’re American and then you use the total number of medals as that puts you top 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha yes, when someone has 3 golds and nothing else and they are above someone with 2 golds, 20 silver and 30 bronze then something isn't right 😆


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha yes, when someone has 3 golds and nothing else and they are above someone with 2 golds, 20 silver and 30 bronze then something isn't right 😆
		
Click to expand...

They should apply a points system, where it's like 5 points for a gold, 2 for a silver and 1 for a bronze, and then show the table based on that.


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 4, 2021)

Surely, it’s all about the golds, anything else is just used as countback?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Surely, it’s all about the golds, anything else is just used as countback?
		
Click to expand...

In the words of Ricky Bobby, if you ain't first, you're last.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 4, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Surely, it’s all about the golds, anything else is just used as countback?
		
Click to expand...

Silver is just the first loser. Anything other than gold is just a participation medal.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Silver is just the first loser. Anything other than gold is just a participation medal.
		
Click to expand...

Piers, is that you?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Silver is just the first loser. Anything other than gold is just a participation medal.
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422262060868583429


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422262060868583429

Click to expand...

pah, what does he know about it lol


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 4, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Piers, is that you?!
		
Click to expand...

Busted 😂


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Silver is just the first loser. Anything other than gold is just a participation medal.
		
Click to expand...

I'd take 2nd best in the world if it was an option


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2021)

I did like our boxer saying "you don't win silver, you lose gold". Of course a silver medal is amazing BUT he wanted gold and I admire that attitude.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I did like our boxer saying "you don't win silver, you lose gold". Of course a silver medal is amazing BUT he wanted gold and I admire that attitude.
		
Click to expand...

Can I be really honest and say I am glad he didn't win Gold. I know you need self-belief to be a successful boxer, but he came over as crass and arrogant (Not on losing the final, but in the build up and previous bouts). I didn't like him, and the town of Wolverhampton has dodged a bullet with his mayoral campaign!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I did like our boxer saying "you don't win silver, you lose gold". Of course a silver medal is amazing BUT he wanted gold and I admire that attitude.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's more true specifically to boxing since you would have to physically lose the final to get silver. It's not really the same as the 100m sprint for example.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Can I be really honest and say I am glad he didn't win Gold. I know you need self-belief to be a successful boxer, but he came over as crass and arrogant (Not on losing the final, but in the build up and previous bouts). I didn't like him, and the town of Wolverhampton has dodged a bullet with his mayoral campaign!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't watched it yet but the radio commentary made it sound like he left loads in the tank, barely threw his right hand during the fight. He does come across as a bit of a ball end like, but that seems to be the normal thing for boxers 😆


----------



## Mudball (Aug 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I did like our boxer saying "you don't win silver, you lose gold". Of course a silver medal is amazing BUT he wanted gold and I admire that attitude.
		
Click to expand...

i must say i agree with couple of them saying they did not win silver but loose gold.  I thnk the Judo guy said, 'my coach says Silver is the first loser'.  I know this is all un-british and all that..  It is probably the same as footballers not taking silver medals.   gotta love it.


From Whatsapp University >>

_Have you noticed that a bronze medalist is generally more happy than a silver medalist at the end of the game.  Its not incidental finding but proven fact in many research studies after studying reactions of silver medalists vs bronze medalists! 
Ideally, a silver medalist should be more happy than the bronze. But, human mind doesn't work like mathematics. This happens because of phenomenon of counterfactual thinking. A concept in psychology in which there is human tendency to create possible alternatives to life events that have already happened, that would be contrary to what happened.  Sliver medalist thinks, "Oh I couldn't win the gold medal." Bronze medalist thinks, "At least I got a medal."
Silver medal is won after losing, but Bronze medal is won after Winning. This happens in our life also, we don't appreciate what we have but feel sad with what we don't have. Let's be grateful for our blessings, they far outweigh our problems if we start counting._


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I haven't watched it yet but the radio commentary made it sound like he left loads in the tank, barely threw his right hand during the fight. He does come across as a bit of a ball end like, but that seems to be the normal thing for boxers 😆
		
Click to expand...

I saw the fight this morning. He is a jab and move boxer, looks classy. The problem was he got behind and kept doing the same. The commentators were calling for him to throw more punches but he kept doing jab and move. It was not enough. Maybe over 12 rounds he would have won but not over 3.

I think he genuinely thought he had won at the end but he was the only one in the room who thought so. The winner was a class act.

The personality thing is a tough one. Having one gets you noticed, gets the fights, sells tickets. No personality, no one wants to know. It's hard to get the balance right.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw the fight this morning. He is a jab and move boxer, looks classy. The problem was he got behind and kept doing the same. The commentators were calling for him to throw more punches but he kept doing jab and move. It was not enough. Maybe over 12 rounds he would have won but not over 3.

I think he genuinely thought he had won at the end but he was the only one in the room who thought so. The winner was a class act.

The personality thing is a tough one. Having one gets you noticed, gets the fights, sells tickets. No personality, no one wants to know. It's hard to get the balance right.
		
Click to expand...

Just heard his interview on the radio, he's from Wolverhampton? He sounded like he had that generic London gangster accent 🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2021)

I didn't see him beforehand or the fight but he does sound a bit of a tit. Mayor...ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2021)

Mudball said:



			i must say i agree with couple of them saying they did not win silver but loose gold.  I thnk the Judo guy said, 'my coach says Silver is the first loser'.  I know this is all un-british and all that..  It is probably the same as footballers not taking silver medals.   gotta love it.


From Whatsapp University >>

_Have you noticed that a bronze medalist is generally more happy than a silver medalist at the end of the game.  Its not incidental finding but proven fact in many research studies after studying reactions of silver medalists vs bronze medalists! 
Ideally, a silver medalist should be more happy than the bronze. But, human mind doesn't work like mathematics. This happens because of phenomenon of counterfactual thinking. A concept in psychology in which there is human tendency to create possible alternatives to life events that have already happened, that would be contrary to what happened.  Sliver medalist thinks, "Oh I couldn't win the gold medal." Bronze medalist thinks, "At least I got a medal."
Silver medal is won after losing, but Bronze medal is won after Winning. This happens in our life also, we don't appreciate what we have but feel sad with what we don't have. Let's be grateful for our blessings, they far outweigh our problems if we start counting._

Click to expand...

And again, if you apply that to any knock-out based competition the effect is magnified, because the silver medal person or team has just lost the final, whereas the bronze winner has just won the third-place play-off match.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2021)

Charity muggers outside Farringdon station - if I say 'no thanks' then sod off, don't follow me for the next ten yards trying to convince me to speak to you.

---

More rain this weekend. It's an absolute joke. I feel like the entire summer this year was that one week heat wave while I was bloody isolating!


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 4, 2021)

Teenagers on bikes 

Yes it's impressive you can do your tricks on your bike.. but get out the road doing it in front of cars 

Then get angry when you bib them 

Apparently not allowed to run them over either.


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2021)

judgemental individuals  especially the ones who seem to get more leeway than most


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2021)

septic tanks


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 4, 2021)

Trying to import anything to the UK. Absolute joke.


----------



## RichA (Aug 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			septic tanks
		
Click to expand...

Literally, or Americans?


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2021)

RichA said:



			Literally, or Americans?
		
Click to expand...


Literally (well both but literally this time  )


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			judgemental individuals  especially the ones who seem to get more leeway than most
		
Click to expand...

judgemental "indviduals" posts not being moderated the same as others


----------



## bobmac (Aug 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			judgemental "indviduals" posts not being moderated the same as others 

Click to expand...

What have I missed?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			judgemental "indviduals" posts not being moderated the same as others 

Click to expand...

Have you reported any of these posts?
If you feel.posts break the rules you should report them, mods can't look at every single post


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 5, 2021)

People already whining about the changes from amber to red etc whilst their out in Mexico 

Have you been living in a cave for the past 18 months?

It was a risk. You took the risk.. sometimes they pay off other times they don't.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

Our housemate, who miraculously managed to avoid catching Covid when me and the wife had it two/three weeks ago, *has* now caught it from somewhere and tested positive. So I'm isolating *again*. All my plans for tomorrow and the weekend cancelled. Fuming.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 5, 2021)

Faux corporate awards. You know type, buy enough seats at the awards dinner and you are on the list of nominees, the sort put in place simply so as poor companies can put on their website that they were nominated for customer excellence or whatever the buzzword of the month is.


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

my step daughter. she asked if her latest girlfriend could stay over on Saturday as we were at a party so no problem. every day since there's been an excuse for her not going home so she's still here even though my step daughter said yesterday was the last day of her being here.
all they do is lay around the house and do nothing to keep it tidy. 
on monday they got bladdered and kept me awake with their throwing up so work was right off as i was tired and have been struggling with my depression recently.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 5, 2021)

Olympic skateboard commentators overuse (and misuse) of the word literally. 

He didn't literally throw the kitchen sink at it.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

Everyone Active - so easy to book courts on their phone app. But if you want to cancel one and get a refund? Impossible.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Everyone Active - so easy to book courts on their phone app. But if you want to cancel one and get a refund? Impossible.
		
Click to expand...

We cancelled swimming one week as all the girls had colds. You would think covid times simply to do and a refund 

Nope could only call and move the session to another time so they still get the cash


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 5, 2021)

Guy verhofstadt claiming EU success at the Olympic s. What a plank.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			We cancelled swimming one week as all the girls had colds. You would think covid times simply to do and a refund

Nope could only call and move the session to another time so they still get the cash
		
Click to expand...

I've had a refund from them before, when we went into one of the lockdowns, but it took about 3 months.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Olympic skateboard commentators overuse (and misuse) of the word literally.

He didn't literally throw the kitchen sink at it.
		
Click to expand...

Did he iliterally do it?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've had a refund from them before, when we went into one of the lockdowns, but it took about 3 months. 

Click to expand...


Impressive work!!!

We had to order eldest uniform for her new school.. so ordered it.. tried on at home one size too big...so decided to order again smaller size and keep as she will grow into it within 6 months 

But we had 1 fleece not included so we thought refund that .. rang em they said will do now 

Picked up new uniform they said oh sorry the lady who does refunds works mon to weds (PayPal refund aswell so soon as done you get a ping)

Emailed today to chase. Within 1 hour they did it 

I mean come on lol give it not 3 months but why do you have to chase for things when they happy to take your money...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Impressive work!!!

We had to order eldest uniform for her new school.. so ordered it.. tried on at home one size too big...so decided to order again smaller size and keep as she will grow into it within 6 months

But we had 1 fleece not included so we thought refund that .. rang em they said will do now

Picked up new uniform they said oh sorry the lady who does refunds works mon to weds (PayPal refund aswell so soon as done you get a ping)

Emailed today to chase. Within 1 hour they did it

I mean come on lol give it not 3 months but why do you have to chase for things when they happy to take your money...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, painful. On E.A. the booking genuinely is really easy and good on the app. Why can't they just put a button in to cancel? No you have to ring the leisure centre. Nobody answers the phone so you leave them a voicemail, no idea if anyone got it or not. The booking is tomorrow evening, will I be able to get through and actually cancel it before it happens?? Who knows.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			my step daughter. she asked if her latest girlfriend could stay over on Saturday as we were at a party so no problem. every day since there's been an excuse for her not going home so she's still here even though my step daughter said yesterday was the last day of her being here.
all they do is lay around the house and do nothing to keep it tidy. 
on monday they got bladdered and kept me awake with their throwing up so work was right off as i was tired and have been struggling with my depression recently.
		
Click to expand...

Surely this is an irritation easily solved with some firm words


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, painful. On E.A. the booking genuinely is really easy and good on the app. Why can't they just put a button in to cancel? No you have to ring the leisure centre. Nobody answers the phone so you leave them a voicemail, no idea if anyone got it or not. The booking is tomorrow evening, will I be able to get through and actually cancel it before it happens?? Who knows.
		
Click to expand...

App ordering etc has been amazing. Like your golf club I don't get why they dropping it, we keeping ours


Went out for dinner after my round at paultons golf course and it's next to paultons park so full of families always busy the pub 

They have app ordering now 

Table for 2 in and out in 30 mins .. was brilliant 

Got home for 20:15 meant I could do the 21:00 feed with the wife which went down well 

App ordering is the future!


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			Surely this is an irritation easily solved with some firm words
		
Click to expand...

Words have been had but she’s still here!


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2021)

Steve Cram constantly referring to Team GB and NI whilst commentating ................................ when it doesn't exist!
It's TEAM GB.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 5, 2021)

When people give “dusty carpet” as a horse racing tip 🤦‍♂️


----------



## paddyc (Aug 5, 2021)

Your on a sandy beach miles long and very wide and some bozos come and plonk themselves down literally 10 yards away from you. wtf😡


----------



## Wilson (Aug 5, 2021)

People who cannot construct even a basic sentence.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2021)

Still feeling rough as, splitting headache and ache all over, sweat is pouring off me too


----------



## IainP (Aug 6, 2021)

Does anyone recall the date when pitchmark repairers became "divot tools"?
🥴🥴😉


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 6, 2021)

IainP said:



			Does anyone recall the date when pitchmark repairers became "divot tools"?
🥴🥴😉
		
Click to expand...

Would be nice if the seniors at my place used either.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 6, 2021)

IainP said:



			Does anyone recall the date when pitchmark repairers became "divot tools"?
🥴🥴😉
		
Click to expand...

No, as I don’t a have a time machine and therefore can’t travel forwards.
They are, always have been, and as far as I’m concerned always will be pitchmark repairers.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 6, 2021)

IainP said:



			Does anyone recall the date when pitchmark repairers became "divot tools"?
🥴🥴😉
		
Click to expand...

Have never noticed before, but if people are using them to repair their divots on the fairway they'll be there all day. 😂


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Have never noticed before, but if people are using them to *repair their divots on the fairway* they'll be there all day. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, most people don't bother!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 8, 2021)

Interviewing an athlete, I'm avoiding a spoiler, after her gold medal ceremony and asking what they would have said to a recently deceased relative . An already emotional moment, the question is cheap effort to bring on the tears. Shame on them.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interviewing an athlete, I'm avoiding a spoiler, after her gold medal ceremony and asking what they would have said to a recently deceased relative . An already emotional moment, the question is cheap effort to bring on the tears. Shame on them.
		
Click to expand...

We had the same conversation. What a disgusting ploy!


----------



## Miller (Aug 8, 2021)

I came downstairs this morning, turned my laptop on and started working. 90 minutes later, I was reminded by SWMBO that it was Sunday.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 8, 2021)

Miller said:



			I came downstairs this morning, turned my laptop on and started working. 90 minutes later, I was reminded by SWMBO that it was Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

It could have been worse, you could have got in your car and driven to work, wondering why all the roads were quiet.


----------



## Piece (Aug 8, 2021)

Sky Q box decides to freeze at 5pm, just as the Lions decider starts. Missed the first five minutes (of which were 30s of actual rugby 😂)


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2021)

Piece said:



			Sky Q box decides to freeze at 5pm, just as the Lions decider starts. Missed the first five minutes (of which were 30s of actual rugby 😂)
		
Click to expand...

Wish mine had frozen for the whole match. If that's what test match rugby is becoming then heaven help us.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 8, 2021)

Lots of little things that, on their own, are nothing...but when they all happen at the same time it becomes exceedingly irritating


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 8, 2021)

Spending around £60 for lunch and being charged £1.50 for extra  gravy


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Wish mine had frozen for the whole match. If that's what test match rugby is becoming then heaven help us.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry the Bledisloe Cup was complete opposite 😉


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Don't worry the Bledisloe Cup was complete opposite 😉
		
Click to expand...

Just the world champions ruining the game as a spectacle then


----------



## RichA (Aug 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interviewing an athlete, I'm avoiding a spoiler, after her gold medal ceremony and asking what they would have said to a recently deceased relative . An already emotional moment, the question is cheap effort to bring on the tears. Shame on them.
		
Click to expand...

I nearly posted this point a few days ago. Virtually every interview I've heard or seen with a medal winner has concluded with a question that was either a disgusting attempt to make them cry or just something totally asinine...
"I know your grandfather died this year..."
or
"How proud are you of what you've achieved?"


----------



## RichA (Aug 9, 2021)

Yesterday, spent an hour helping my Dad track down a mysterious repeating warning chime in his car that wasn't accompanied my any visible message or light. It's been bothering him for days. 
An hour of aimless driving around, checking through the manual and Ford forums revealed nothing. 

Eventually traced it to his "older person's" style mobile phone that he keeps at the bottom of the centre storage compartment, notifying him that he received a text message a week ago.
🤦‍♂️


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 9, 2021)

RichA said:



			Yesterday, spent an hour helping my Dad track down a mysterious repeating warning chime in his car that wasn't accompanied my any visible message or light. It's been bothering him for days.
An hour of aimless driving around, checking through the manual and Ford forums revealed nothing.

Eventually traced it to his "older person's" style mobile phone that he keeps at the bottom of the centre storage compartment, notifying him that he received a text message a week ago.
🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure that this doesn't go in the laughter thread 😆


----------



## RichA (Aug 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are you sure that this doesn't go in the laughter thread 😆
		
Click to expand...

I can laugh about it now. Yesterday, not so much.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 9, 2021)

Dando said:



			Words have been had but she’s still here!
		
Click to expand...

Change the locks!
😊😊😊😊


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 9, 2021)

RichA said:



			I nearly posted this point a few days ago. Virtually every interview I've heard or seen with a medal winner has concluded with a question that was either a disgusting attempt to make them cry or just something totally asinine...
"I know your grandfather died this year..."
or
"How proud are you of what you've achieved?"
		
Click to expand...

It's the BBC default position now to try and make the guest cry, specially on breakfast TV.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			Change the locks!
😊😊😊😊
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that works when they are still _inside..._


----------



## RichA (Aug 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			It's the BBC default position now to try and make the guest cry, specially on breakfast TV.
		
Click to expand...

It is a shame. BBC Sport and News have some great reporters, interviewers and commentators, but it feels like they're being directed to ask questions and give opinions that will trend well on social media, rather than being informative and thoughtful.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 9, 2021)

Nobody is cancelling my curry!!! . 

https://uk.style.yahoo.com/food-bloggers-call-word-curry-063400213.html


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Nobody is cancelling my curry!!! .

https://uk.style.yahoo.com/food-bloggers-call-word-curry-063400213.html

Click to expand...

Not entirely sure that they want to cancel your curry per se. Just the use of the blanket term for multiple dishes which does seem to be quite worthy of discussion. 

It might very well be an English thing predominantly but most people I know up here don't usually "fancy a curry", More likely to fancy an Indian and then get a dish based on it's name given by the restaurant (Saag, Madras, Bhuna etc). Even then the names differ slightly (Dupiaza versus Dopiaza, Karahi vs Kahari and so forth). 

Christ, here in the UK from North to South we can't even decide on a settled name for a bread roll with bacon or sausage in it (or on it.. (and then the type of sausage...) it's a veritable minefield).


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Nobody is cancelling my curry!!! .

https://uk.style.yahoo.com/food-bloggers-call-word-curry-063400213.html

Click to expand...

This is just dumb. The word curry as we know it pretty much just means rice with meat and sauce. I doubt it has barely any relation to what you'd actually get in Asia. It's like saying we should cancel the word 'sweetbreads' because they're not made of bread. It's just a word.

On another note, do you intentionally seek out these moral outrage stories?? I never see them anywhere but for you posting them in here, ha.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Not entirely sure that they want to cancel your curry per se. Just the use of the blanket term for multiple dishes which does seem to be quite worthy of discussion.

It might very well be an English thing predominantly but most people I know up here don't usually "fancy a curry", More likely to fancy an Indian and then get a dish based on it's name given by the restaurant (Saag, Madras, Bhuna etc). Even then the names differ slightly (Dupiaza versus Dopiaza, Karahi vs Kahari and so forth).

Christ, here in the UK from North to South we can't even decide on a settled name for a bread roll with bacon or sausage in it (or on it.. (and then the type of sausage...) it's a veritable minefield).
		
Click to expand...

It's one of my pet hates ...people always say how can you have curry 3 times a week (I home cook a lot of Indian food)

I just point out it's not just "curry" it's not the same food all time 

One day a dhansak, next a Madras, then a korma or a butter chicken 

I can see what they mean about a blanket term curry 

Maybe just refer to it as an Indian?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 9, 2021)

In India they refer to the sauce as gravy, curry is a British invention. Thank you to Rick Stein's Indian series for that.

Back to irritations, I'm on the train to London and the number of cretins in the wrong seat is doing my nut. Book your seat, sit in it. If you haven't booked then don't sit in a seat that is marked as booked. If you do and then the person who bothered to book arrives don't spend 2 minutes explaining why they should be the ones to find somewhere else to sit. Morons 🤬, I miss being in my car at times like this 😞


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			This is just dumb. The word curry as we know it pretty much just means rice with meat and sauce. I doubt it has barely any relation to what you'd actually get in Asia. It's like saying we should cancel the word 'sweetbreads' because they're not made of bread. It's just a word.

On another note, do you intentionally seek out these moral outrage stories?? I never see them anywhere but for you posting them in here, ha.
		
Click to expand...

this is another example ogf cancel culture, which is everywhere - and annoys me and is my random irritation. You have yours i have mine


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			this is another example ogf cancel culture, which is everywhere - and annoys me and is my random irritation. You have yours i have mine
		
Click to expand...

I just mean how do you keep finding these things? Do you have a Google alert set up or something? As you saw, I didn't disagree with your point that it was a nonsense story. I just don't know how you keep finding one every other day.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Back to irritations, I'm on the train to London and the number of cretins in the wrong seat is doing my nut. Book your seat, sit in it. If you haven't booked then don't sit in a seat that is marked as booked. If you do and then the person who bothered to book arrives don't spend 2 minutes explaining why they should be the ones to find somewhere else to sit. Morons 🤬, I miss being in my car at times like this 😞
		
Click to expand...

Yeh. ill give you that one. A pointless system! No one pays any attention to it, and I have heard the excuses from seat nickers so many times!! LOL


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I just mean how do you keep finding these things? Do you have a Google alert set up or something? As you saw, I didn't disagree with your point that it was a nonsense story. I just don't know how you keep finding one every other day. 

Click to expand...

i think every day may be a slight exageration but given the way the world is, this would not be hard!! 

I aheard it this morning listening to Takk Radio and it is all over the press. I deliberatelyy avoided a Daily Mail link as that is bound to annoy the usual suspects and get a normal responce but will add it here so you have more variety along with a few others

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-says-time-cancel-British-colonial-term.html

https://metro.co.uk/2021/08/09/blog...oblematic-because-of-colonial-roots-15060822/

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-...curry-desi-cooks-call-change-western-n1275855

https://news.sky.com/story/food-blo...-it-is-rooted-in-british-colonialism-12376985

https://www.lbc.co.uk/news/curry-cancelled-british-colonialism-claims/


----------



## Miller (Aug 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Back to irritations, I'm on the train to London and the number of cretins in the wrong seat is doing my nut. Book your seat, sit in it. If you haven't booked then don't sit in a seat that is marked as booked. If you do and then the person who bothered to book arrives don't spend 2 minutes explaining why they should be the ones to find somewhere else to sit. Morons 🤬, I miss being in my car at times like this 😞
		
Click to expand...

This annoys me in cinemas.  You go through the rigmarole of choosing and paying for your seat only to find someone else sitting in it before you get there and ask them (and therefore their mates) to move.  It's just a lot easier just to find the seat that you paid for.


----------



## D-S (Aug 9, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			i think every day may be a slight exageration but given the way the world is, this would not be hard!!

I aheard it this morning listening to Takk Radio and it is all over the press. I deliberatelyy avoided a Daily Mail link as that is bound to annoy the usual suspects and get a normal responce but will add it here so you have more variety along with a few others

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-says-time-cancel-British-colonial-term.html

https://metro.co.uk/2021/08/09/blog...oblematic-because-of-colonial-roots-15060822/

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-...curry-desi-cooks-call-change-western-n1275855

https://news.sky.com/story/food-blo...-it-is-rooted-in-british-colonialism-12376985

https://www.lbc.co.uk/news/curry-cancelled-british-colonialism-claims/

Click to expand...

How many of these ‘daft’ proposed cancellations actually happen? Do people really think that the word curry will be expunged from our day to day language? I know it fills newspapers but in reality these are non stories which merely serve to outrage people who are horrified by others being outraged.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 9, 2021)

Websites that put a slant on a headline to sensationalise. Today 'brits in france without 2 jabs face ban from pubs and cafes'. Implication is that hte fact that they are Biritish has some impact on this requirement when it is, in fact, the whole of France but accurately headlining the position for everyone in France, including all French nationals. does not have the same impact and ability to infuriate certain elements of the population.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			i think every day may be a slight exageration but given the way the world is, this would not be hard!!

I aheard it this morning listening to Takk Radio and it is all over the press. I deliberatelyy avoided a Daily Mail link as that is bound to annoy the usual suspects and get a normal responce but will add it here so you have more variety along with a few others

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-says-time-cancel-British-colonial-term.html

https://metro.co.uk/2021/08/09/blog...oblematic-because-of-colonial-roots-15060822/

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-...curry-desi-cooks-call-change-western-n1275855

https://news.sky.com/story/food-blo...-it-is-rooted-in-british-colonialism-12376985

https://www.lbc.co.uk/news/curry-cancelled-british-colonialism-claims/

Click to expand...

Just a point of order the metro is the mail , the mail owns them and just puts stories out under their name that are word for word the same


----------



## Neilds (Aug 9, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			i think every day may be a slight exageration but given the way the world is, this would not be hard!!

I aheard it this morning listening to Takk Radio and it is all over the press.* I deliberatelyy avoided a Daily Mail link *as that is bound to annoy the usual suspects and get a normal responce but will add it here so you have more variety along with a few others

https://www.*dailymail.co.uk*/news/article-9874633/Now-word-CURRY-racist-Food-blogger-says-time-cancel-British-colonial-term.html

https://metro.co.uk/2021/08/09/blog...oblematic-because-of-colonial-roots-15060822/

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-...curry-desi-cooks-call-change-western-n1275855

https://news.sky.com/story/food-blo...-it-is-rooted-in-british-colonialism-12376985

https://www.lbc.co.uk/news/curry-cancelled-british-colonialism-claims/

Click to expand...

ERM?!?!?  The first link is from the Daily Mail


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Just a point of order the metro is the mail , the mail owns them and just puts stories out under their name that are word for word the same
		
Click to expand...

Actually the Metro is owned by DMG Media which also owns the Mail and other titles including  the I and New Scientist. 

Each publication has its own editorial policy.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 9, 2021)

Neilds said:



			ERM?!?!?  The first link is from the Daily Mail 

Click to expand...

I didn't want to deprive anyone of having a flabber!


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Actually the Metro is owned by DMG Media which also owns the Mail and other titles including  the I and New Scientist.

Each publication has its own editorial policy.
		
Click to expand...

The metro litterally lifts articles from the mail, they are the watered down mail given away for free to influence peoples opinions ..

Clever marketing

"Metro is owned by Daily Mail and General Trust plc (DMGT), part of the same media group as the Daily Mail and The Mail on Sunday, but in some areas Metro operates as a franchise with a local newspaper publisher, rather than as a wholly owned concern. While being a sister paper to the conservative Daily Mail, the newspaper has never endorsed any political party or candidate, and claims to take a neutral political stance in its reporting"


----------



## GB72 (Aug 9, 2021)

May be just me but would you not assume that someone who continues to wear a mask in a shop may well also still want some level of social distancing. Try telling that to the person who insisisted on standing 6 inches away from me in my mask, socially distanced from the person in front in the queue today


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2021)

GB72 said:



			May be just me but would you not assume that someone who continues to wear a mask in a shop may well also still want some level of social distancing. Try telling that to the person who insisisted on standing 6 inches away from me in my mask, socially distanced from the person in front in the queue today
		
Click to expand...

Most of the irritations could be filed under one phrase 

People are infractions


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 9, 2021)

GB72 said:



			May be just me but would you not assume that someone who continues to wear a mask in a shop may well also still want some level of social distancing. Try telling that to the person who insisisted on standing 6 inches away from me in my mask, socially distanced from the person in front in the queue today
		
Click to expand...

Did you tell them to move?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			The metro litterally lifts articles from the mail, they are the watered down mail given away for free to influence peoples opinions ..

Clever marketing

"Metro is owned by Daily Mail and General Trust plc (DMGT), part of the same media group as the Daily Mail and The Mail on Sunday, but in some areas Metro operates as a franchise with a local newspaper publisher, rather than as a wholly owned concern. While being a sister paper to the conservative Daily Mail, the newspaper has never endorsed any political party or candidate, and claims to take a neutral political stance in its reporting"
		
Click to expand...

The fact is that your dig at the OP for referencing the Mail rather falls short due to him also referencing several other non-DMG sources.

Plus it is his "Random Irritation"  and it is not the place of anyone else to criticise him for being so irritated.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 9, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Did you tell them to move?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly did


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			The fact is that your dig at the OP for referencing the Mail rather falls short due to him also referencing several other non-DMG sources.

Plus it is his "Random Irritation"  and it is not the place of anyone else to criticise him for being so irritated.
		
Click to expand...

Never criticised? Just said that the mail and metro are the same which is an expansion on his original post ...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Never criticised? Just said that the mail and metro are the same which is an expansion on his original post ...
		
Click to expand...

And is also incorrect.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 9, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Websites that put a slant on a headline to sensationalise. Today 'brits in france without 2 jabs face ban from pubs and cafes'. Implication is that hte fact that they are Biritish has some impact on this requirement when it is, in fact, the whole of France but accurately headlining the position for everyone in France, including all French nationals. does not have the same impact and ability to infuriate certain elements of the population.
		
Click to expand...

France has really got its own problems re the anti-vaxers but just like the anti- lockdown protests in France and in the U.K.  it is suppressed by the MSM….

https://apnews.com/article/europe-h...rus-pandemic-8dede38ce23c3044ec09fb29020fed98

https://www.euronews.com/2021/07/24/tens-of-thousands-protest-against-health-pass-in-france


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 9, 2021)

In JL looking at TVs but they all are showing the recorded images … which look fabulous but then a direct feed makes them look appalling.. how do I choose ?????


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 9, 2021)

I want a curry now but I don't have the ingredients to make one 😢


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			In JL looking at TVs but they all are showing the recorded images … which look fabulous but then a direct feed makes them look appalling.. how do I choose ?????
		
Click to expand...

https://www.avforums.com/threads/new-my-best-value-tvs-2020-2021-edition.2325951/


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 9, 2021)

GB72 said:



			May be just me but would you not assume that someone who continues to wear a mask in a shop may well also still want some level of social distancing. Try telling that to the person who insisisted on standing 6 inches away from me in my mask, socially distanced from the person in front in the queue today
		
Click to expand...

I now stand in the queue with my trolley behind me. That way I can choose the distance I am from the person in front but the person behind can't get closer than the back of my trolley.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I want a curry now but I don't have the ingredients to make one 😢
		
Click to expand...

You don't have the JustEat app?


----------



## Miller (Aug 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			In JL looking at TVs but they all are showing the recorded images … which look fabulous but then a direct feed makes them look appalling.. how do I choose ?????
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't really matter.  Choose one with the features/technology you need at the price you can afford.  The internet is full of people who analyse and whinge about detail to the n-th degree.  Read a few reviews from an established source and take a stab at whatever you fancy.  It doesn't matter what you choose, there's always going to be someone with a tale of woe or how it's the worst TV in the history of TVs.  If it's fine for you, it'll be fine for the next few years.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2021)

Miller said:



			It doesn't really matter.  Choose one with the features/technology you need at the price you can afford.  The internet is full of people who analyse and whinge about detail to the n-th degree.  Read a few reviews from an established source and take a stab at whatever you fancy.  It doesn't matter what you choose, there's always going to be someone with a tale of woe or how it's the worst TV in the history of TVs.  If it's fine for you, it'll be fine for the next few years.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think our only criteria has been size. Each TV we buy must be bigger than the previous one.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, I think our only criteria has been size. Each TV we buy must be bigger than the previous one. 

Click to expand...

I thought that way until my most recent TV. It’s not bad but I rushed buying a 4K TV to get the most out of my Xbox One X last year and the quality just isn’t what I’d like at times. The contrast just isn’t up to scratch. It’s still a very good tv but I’d have done more research if I had the chance again.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I thought that way until my most recent TV. It’s not bad but I rushed buying a 4K TV to get the most out of my Xbox One X last year and the quality just isn’t what I’d like at times. The contrast just isn’t up to scratch. It’s still a very good tv but I’d have done more research if I had the chance again.
		
Click to expand...

We do most of our shopping at Costco, and every time we walk in there the first thing we're greeted with is 74 inch 4k TVs.   I'm sure one day the missus will convince me we need one.


----------



## Miller (Aug 9, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I thought that way until my most recent TV. It’s not bad but I rushed buying a 4K TV to get the most out of my Xbox One X last year and the quality just isn’t what I’d like at times. The contrast just isn’t up to scratch. It’s still a very good tv but I’d have done more research if I had the chance again.
		
Click to expand...

I've been happy with my OLED LG.  It's about 3 generations old now, but I'm still happy with it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We do most of our shopping at Costco, and every time we walk in there the first thing we're greeted with is 74 inch 4k TVs.   I'm sure one day the missus will convince me we need one.
		
Click to expand...

Your lucky mine is pushing for something smaller .. well we have a 36” but the bezel makes it 43”.  … I saw a Hisense when we were on holiday, checked it out at JL and it was quite cheap and 50” .. but then the 50” TVs feel like a bargain compared to the 40-43” TVs


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Your lucky mine is pushing for something smaller .. well we have a 36” but the bezel makes it 43”.  … I saw a Hisense when we were on holiday, checked it out at JL and it was quite cheap and 50” .. but then the 50” TVs feel like a bargain compared to the 40-43” TVs
		
Click to expand...

JL or richer sounds should b your first ports of call as you get the 5/6 year warranty.


----------



## Miller (Aug 9, 2021)

Choosing a new telly could possibly happen in another thread?  It'll probably end up having as many opinions as there are people posting answers....


----------



## bobmac (Aug 9, 2021)

Ask Smiffy, he buys a new tele every 6 months


----------



## andycap (Aug 9, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Ask Smiffy, he buys a new tele every 6 months
		
Click to expand...

I think Smiffy just needs to change his glasses every 6 months , but he buys a new tv  instead


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You don't have the JustEat app? 

Click to expand...

Ha ha yes I do but I'm all takeawayed out this weekend 😅


----------



## Pants (Aug 9, 2021)

andycap said:



			I think Smiffy just needs to change his glasses every 6 months , but he buys a new tv  instead
		
Click to expand...

Probably cheaper that way


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			In JL looking at TVs but they all are showing the recorded images … which look fabulous but then a direct feed makes them look appalling.. how do I choose ?????
		
Click to expand...

Our LG is 5.5 years old. Looks like new, as in 1/2” bezel and 4K. It’s got all the (Smart) features of the brand new version and will certainly last a good while, hopefully.

Whatever you buy now will be better, so stop fretting and just buy one.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 9, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Our LG is 5.5 years old. Looks like new, as in 1/2” bezel and 4K. It’s got all the (Smart) features of the brand new version and will certainly last a good while, hopefully.

Whatever you buy now will be better, so stop fretting and just buy one.
		
Click to expand...

Yup just looked on richer sounds and they have a nice hisense at £379 +6yrs warranty and 43” so looks good


----------



## Imurg (Aug 10, 2021)

The push button ignition on our oven died a few weeks back..not that big a deal we can still light it with a flame lighter, it works...get someone out sometime..
Last evening the main oven wouldn't light.
The Roast was already going strong in the top oven but the bottom one just didn't want to play..had to cram stuff in the top to get dinner done...
PITA...

Before I call someone this morning I thought I'd try it again, just to see...

Bloody thing lit first time...mocking me....I hate it...I'm going to take an axe to it...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The push button ignition on our oven died a few weeks back..not that big a deal we can still light it with a flame lighter, it works...get someone out sometime..
Last evening the main oven wouldn't light.
The Roast was already going strong in the top oven but the bottom one just didn't want to play..had to cram stuff in the top to get dinner done...
PITA...

Before I call someone this morning I thought I'd try it again, just to see...

Bloody thing lit first time...mocking me....I hate it...I'm going to take an axe to it...

Click to expand...


Just leave the one in your garage out of this 🙏😂


----------



## Imurg (Aug 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just leave the one in your garage out of this 🙏😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah..let's not mention my Lodger......


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 10, 2021)

Kay Burley.
What an objectionable interviewer. She continually interrupts, over talks and give the interviewee inadequate time. Referring to ” my viewers“ Listened to her with Gavin Williamson this morning on Sky. Appalling technique and no idea whether she is trying to be a Morgan/Paxman but fails.


Why Sky persevere with her I fail to understand


----------



## Slime (Aug 10, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Kay Burley.
*What an objectionable interviewer.* She continually interrupts, over talks and give the interviewee inadequate time. Referring to ” my viewers“ Listened to her with Gavin Williamson this morning on Sky. Appalling technique and no idea whether she is trying to be a Morgan/Paxman but fails.
		
Click to expand...

They're all the same these days, just plain rude.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 10, 2021)

Slime said:



			They're all the same these days, just plain rude.
		
Click to expand...

Similar types work for customer services.
If someone phones customer services, the chances are it's to complain about something so they are already unhappy.
The chances are they have been on hold for at least 20 mins which won't improve their mood.
And when they finally get through, the person interrupts them, not a good move.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 10, 2021)

And they keep coming...
New phone coming. Royal mail email me and say it'll be delivered Wednesday 
I'm not about on Wednesday so I arrange for it to be delivered to the post office in the local shop.
It'll be delivered Wednesday they say
Great, I can pick it up on my way home or on Thursday. 
Email today...your parcel has been delivered to your nominated place and is ready for collection....I was in today, if it was coming today I wouldn't have needed to change delivery 
Not that big a deal until I wander up to the shop and queue for 20 minutes behind a guy who has, and I kid you not, 73 items to post that all need individual postage as they all weigh slightly different amounts..
Jeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzus H Christ I nearly lost the will to live...
20 minutes queuing and my turn took 35 seconds.....if only id been a minute earlier.....


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2021)

When a new member turns up and starts bumping all sorts of old topics that are a month, six months, a year old. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			When a new member turns up and starts bumping all sorts of old topics that are a month, six months, a year old. 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Yes not sure if spammy, the bumps seem to lack any human touch!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes not sure if spammy, the bumps seem to lack any human touch!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, you're just waiting to see if there's an edit later on to put the clickbait links in.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			When a new member turns up and starts bumping all sorts of old topics that are a month, six months, a year old. 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Not the one with the Rotwieller as as an avatar is it ?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Not the one with the Rotwieller as as an avatar is it ?
		
Click to expand...

Well, yes this time, but he's not the first.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well, yes this time, but he's not the first.
		
Click to expand...

Some days I'm deleting a dozen or more spammers,  if you see one report it and we can at least keep an eye out for  impending edit😅


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Some days I'm deleting a dozen or more spammers,  if you see one report it and we can at least keep an eye out for  impending edit😅
		
Click to expand...

This is the thing though, he seemed legit enough not to report, haha. I think sometimes new people just come into the forum, then use the search function to find the things they want to talk about, then respond without checking how old the thread is. And other times it _is _spambots.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 10, 2021)

Intolerance.


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Not the one with the Rotwieller as as an avatar is it ?
		
Click to expand...

not sure how they got a photo of Mrs D to use


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2021)

got home from golf and step daughter was making lunch. did she ask me? I'll give you 2 guesses


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We do most of our shopping at Costco, and every time we walk in there the first thing we're greeted with is 74 inch 4k TVs.   I'm sure one day the missus will convince me we need one.
		
Click to expand...

I had a 75inch 4k TV. Sold it to the family who bought our house as we didn't have the space in the new house. Was a sad day when I left it behind.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 10, 2021)

Wife's car battery has gone, not a big deal....the bonnet won't open as the barrel was taken out when they did the MOT last year and never replaced. 

Good for the scrapyard I think.


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Wife's car battery has gone, not a big deal....the bonnet won't open as the barrel was taken out when they did the MOT last year and never replaced.

*Good for the scrapyard I think*.
		
Click to expand...

the car or your wife?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			not sure how they got a photo of Mrs D to use



Click to expand...

Is that your MrsD or mine ?


----------



## Miller (Aug 10, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Some days I'm deleting a dozen or more spammers,  if you see one report it and we can at least keep an eye out for  impending edit😅
		
Click to expand...

Many spammers are automated, so it's possible they've learned (or been told) the answer to your "are you human?" question when registering new users.  Might be an idea to change that question every couple of months or so.


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Is that your MrsD or mine ?
		
Click to expand...

i cant imagine your Mrs D being anything other than angelic


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2021)

Miller said:



			Many spammers are automated, so it's possible they've learned (or been told) the answer to your "are you human?" question when registering new users.  M*ight be an idea to change that question every couple of months or so.*

Click to expand...

you could ask "what clubs is @chrisd using" but you might have to change the answer every few days


----------



## chrisd (Aug 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			i cant imagine your Mrs D being anything other than angelic
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same about yours ( I lied about some of that)


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 10, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Intolerance.
		
Click to expand...


That’s a broad brush. Gluten, lactose, bigotry…..Anything specific?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 10, 2021)

Logged on and that thread in the lounge has gone and I didn't see why 🙈


----------



## Piece (Aug 10, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			In JL looking at TVs but they all are showing the recorded images … which look fabulous but then a direct feed makes them look appalling.. how do I choose ?????
		
Click to expand...

Know your budget, know your feature set, then look at decent review sites such as Home Cinema Choice, What Hifi and AVForums. Then go and see them in store, mainly for aesthetics really.

I’ve seen top range teles with a rubbish picture in store, as the content is poor and the picture settings horrific.

And of course, follow the golden rule. Measure the biggest size tele your room could handle…and get the next size up 🤓😎😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 10, 2021)

Piece said:



			Know your budget, know your feature set, then look at decent review sites such as Home Cinema Choice, What Hifi and AVForums. Then go and see them in store, mainly for aesthetics really.

I’ve seen top range teles with a rubbish picture in store, as the content is poor and the picture settings horrific.

And of course, follow the golden rule. Measure the biggest size tele your room could handle…and get the next size up 🤓😎😂
		
Click to expand...

You’ll know if you got the wrong size if the Mrs complains. If she does, it's big enough. If she doesn't, it's too small 😂


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 11, 2021)

We had rain last night. Not a lot by any stretch but the wind, again light, was from the south. Horrible, murky skies for two days, and again today, and southerly wind usually only means one thing. When it rains it rains red dust in with the water. Everywhere looks like a Martian landscape, terraces, the car, the shed and the garden furniture all with a red coating.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 11, 2021)

Professionally offended people. And news corporations that gives them air time, such as these.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Professionally offended people. And news corporations that gives them air time, such as these.
		
Click to expand...

So should the news only be a list of events that you agree with? Definition of echo chamber, that.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Professionally offended people. And news corporations that gives them air time, such as these.
		
Click to expand...

Been covered already. But that is one persons opinion. And that one person is a blogger who has put something out there to generate clicks. Clicks that are now being generated by people who are offended by people who are offended on behalf of others. Its quite amusing really.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 11, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Been covered already. But that is one persons opinion. And that one person is a blogger who has put something out there to generate clicks. Clicks that are now being generated by people who are offended by people who are offended on behalf of others. Its quite amusing really.
		
Click to expand...

We should conduct a social experiment - pretend that we as a golf community are very offended by something and see if we can get in the papers.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We should conduct a social experiment - pretend that we as a golf community are very offended by something and see if we can get in the papers.
		
Click to expand...

Long socks? Non-concessions within a putter handle distance? People changing shoes in a car park?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 11, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			We had rain last night. Not a lot by any stretch but the wind, again light, was from the south. Horrible, murky skies for two days, and again today, and southerly wind usually only means one thing. When it rains it rains red dust in with the water. Everywhere looks like a Martian landscape, terraces, the car, the shed and the garden furniture all with a red coating.
		
Click to expand...

We had the same when we stayed a couple of miles from Ravenscraig steel works. Some mornings everything was cover in red Cinder dust.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Long socks? Non-concessions within a putter handle distance? People changing shoes in a car park?
		
Click to expand...

I think it has to be something that affects more than just golfers, and has a minor cultural implication.


----------



## Slab (Aug 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think it has to be *something that affects more than just golfers*, and *has a minor cultural implication*. 

Click to expand...

Moustaches ?

(especially those styles with military-esque/empire building undertones)


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 11, 2021)

Building material costs. Length of dressed Oak used to be £15.50 for a 20 x 120 x 2400 length. £25.90 today.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 11, 2021)

Why is it considered to be acceptable that the management team is all female and yet if it’s all male there is an issue ?? 
I’ll get my coat


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 11, 2021)

Everything being "Deserved"......


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2021)

Today


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2021)

Me, for thinking a few days was enough


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 12, 2021)

People with large hand luggage on planes and the faff about they do to get it in the overhead storage.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			People with large hand luggage on planes and the faff about they do to get it in the overhead storage.
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling I post that on here every time I get on a plane 😆. I should learn to be more calm about it but no luck so far.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 12, 2021)

Having to book a hotel in Bolton of all of the world's lovely destinations!! Only then to be royally mugged off as I am one of many people planning on being there, so prices are high and availability is low!


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 12, 2021)

One of my team who we recruited 6 months ago has just handed his notice in.   He's a good lad who we've been working to develop, but now we have to start the recruitment process all over again which is a laborious process.  It'll be at least 3 months before we get someone in, and then we have to start the same training process all over again which is long and involved.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 12, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Having to book a hotel in Bolton of all of the world's lovely destinations!! Only then to be royally mugged off as I am one of many people planning on being there, so prices are high and availability is low!
		
Click to expand...

It's a lottery and depends what else is going on in the area.  I know when I used to travel to our Worcester office, if the Cheltenham Festival was on, hotel prices would Sky Rocket.  We're going to the MotoGP at the end of the month in Silverstone and the hotel prices have trebled.  It's supply and demand.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			It's a lottery and depends what else is going on in the area.  I know when I used to travel to our Worcester office, if the Cheltenham Festival was on, hotel prices would Sky Rocket.  We're going to the MotoGP at the end of the month in Silverstone and the hotel prices have trebled.  It's supply and demand.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but he's in Bolton ffs 🙈🤣


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah but he's in Bolton ffs 🙈🤣
		
Click to expand...

I've seen it happen in Crewe.  Have you ever been to Crewe?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I've seen it happen in Crewe.  Have you ever been to Crewe? 

Click to expand...

Thankfully no 😅


----------



## Rooter (Aug 12, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah but he's in Bolton ffs 🙈🤣
		
Click to expand...

That was my point!! Bloomin bolton!! Anyhoo, found an OK one now for not a crazy price!!


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 12, 2021)

Rooter said:



			That was my point!! Bloomin bolton!! Anyhoo, found an OK one now for not a crazy price!!
		
Click to expand...

Zoom it … claim mental health issues .. it’s Bolton


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 12, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Having to book a hotel in Bolton of all of the world's lovely destinations!! Only then to be royally mugged off as I am one of many people planning on being there, so prices are high and availability is low!
		
Click to expand...

Not next July by any chance?


----------



## Rooter (Aug 12, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Zoom it … claim mental health issues .. it’s Bolton
		
Click to expand...

Can't zoom an ironman dude, gotta be there! Shame, I like the sound of a virtual swim! Much easier!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 12, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			Not next July by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

yup, the big M.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 12, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Can't zoom an ironman dude, gotta be there! Shame, I like the sound of a virtual swim! Much easier!
		
Click to expand...

Let me know your number. I’ll be there to cheer on the bike leg 👍

I’m toying with the idea of Hamburg in ‘23. Always wanted to do one and that fits the bill for me.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 12, 2021)

Rooter said:



			yup, the big M.
		
Click to expand...

In that case, choose a cheaper hotel further away and run to it!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 12, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			Let me know your number. I’ll be there to cheer on the bike leg 👍

I’m toying with the idea of Hamburg in ‘23. Always wanted to do one and that fits the bill for me.
		
Click to expand...

Will do!! Will you be dressed as a Mexican wrestler??

I wanted to do Tallinn or Copenhagen, however with travel still maybe being a bit of a lottery decided to stay local. I'm ready now, so it was 22 or never!


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 12, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Will do!! Will you be dressed as a Mexican wrestler??

I wanted to do Tallinn or Copenhagen, however with travel still maybe being a bit of a lottery decided to stay local. I'm ready now, so it was 22 or never!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not 😂
I’ll probably be with the Team Pie bunch this time


----------



## drdel (Aug 12, 2021)

Bleeding spiders. 230 recordings on the security cameras yesterday so they were cleaned! 

Last night we had great pictures of the webs being rebuilt: 180 snap shots.

Any spider experts?


----------



## Slab (Aug 12, 2021)

drdel said:



			Bleeding spiders. 230 recordings on the security cameras yesterday so they were cleaned!

Last night we had great pictures of the webs being rebuilt: 180 snap shots.

*Any spider experts*?
		
Click to expand...

For experts on this I suggest you check the web


----------



## drdel (Aug 12, 2021)

Slab said:



			For experts on this I suggest you check the web 

Click to expand...

Well I did leave myself wide open


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 12, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have a feeling I post that on here every time I get on a plane 😆. I should learn to be more calm about it but no luck so far.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think I’ve seen it, I thought I’d be the only impatient person here! 😤


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			I don’t think I’ve seen it, I thought I’d be the only impatient person here! 😤
		
Click to expand...

That's lockdown for you, it's a while since I've flown 😁.

Overhead lockers and people queuing to go through security and only removing shoes, jackets belts etc, if asked for, when they get to the very front instead of being prepared. You pass endless signs asking for this but no, wait until the front and hold everyone up 😡. Both wind me up.

 I suspect if I checked my holiday dates and tracked this thread back they'd be posted each time 🤣


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 12, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			People with large hand luggage on planes and the faff about they do to get it in the overhead storage.
		
Click to expand...

Plus the ones, who are normally female but sometimes older men, who have hand luggage that is too heavy for them to lift into the overhead lockers. They should make everyone lift their hand luggage over their head at the check in desk. If you can't do that then it goes in the hold.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2021)

British sprinters or sprinter


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2021)

Sky News at midnight tonight reporting the result of the SJ v Gala game as 1-3, when it finished 2-4.  What’s that about…ah it’s just a diddy Scottish club - they lost anyway so no big deal 😡


----------



## Imurg (Aug 13, 2021)

I am no longer able to walk into my bank and pay my credit card bill with cash..
I still get quite a bit of cash as payment ( almost all from teenagers ) for lessons.
I generally save it up and walk into the bank once a month and use the cash instead of paying the cash in and doing a transfer..
Those days are gone....


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 13, 2021)

Now got 4 packages sitting "awaiting customs clearance". The first since 3rd July and the most recent since 26th July. All coming from a supplier that I have used for years. 

But damn, I'm glad we've got control of our borders back! We've no idea how to run them now we have, but it swells my chest knowing that we have them under our control.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 13, 2021)

3 hours sleep coming off 12 hour nights


----------



## Mudball (Aug 13, 2021)

Sun walking around the house in Shorts... turns up the thermostat to 24 degree.  All heating comes off.  

Went upstairs and turned it off.  Asked him to put a jumper and some long trousers...  blooody kids..

... yet another 'turned into my Dad' moment..


----------



## Imurg (Aug 13, 2021)

The current trait of many delivery drivers  - food and parcels - who simply abandon their vehicles in the middle of the road while they complete their delivery.
There was a time when they would at least try to park up so other traffic can get through..
These days it seems they can just stop wherever and to hell with anyone who wants to go down that road.


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2021)

The premier league season starting in the middle of summer, its too early, still 3 1/2 tests to go against India!!!!!


----------



## Mudball (Aug 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			The premier league season starting in the middle of summer, its too early, still 3 1/2 tests to go against India!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

When the ECB does not care, how do you expect the FA to give a toss


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2021)

Mudball said:



			When the ECB does not care, how do you expect the FA to give a toss
		
Click to expand...

sadly they both give a toss about the same thing, ££££££


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			The premier league season starting in the middle of summer, its too early, still 3 1/2 tests to go against India!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Bit late to be moaning about that as the PL has started on the second weekend of August for some years now (except last year due to the delayed conclusion of the previous season).


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Bit late to be moaning about that as the PL has started on the second weekend of August for some years now (except last year due to the delayed conclusion of the previous season).
		
Click to expand...


or, as this thread works, i can be irritated by it without my irritation being questionned!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			or, as this thread works, i can be irritated by it without my irritation being questionned!
		
Click to expand...

You won't mind then if I remind you of that next time you stick your oar in!


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			You won't mind then if I remind you of that next time you stick your oar in!
		
Click to expand...


crack on


----------



## chellie (Aug 13, 2021)

FGS, another thread with bitching and biting going on


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Aug 13, 2021)

chellie said:



			FGS, another thread with bitching and biting going on

Click to expand...



Yeah, great innit? comedy gold.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			The premier league season starting in the middle of summer, its too early, still 3 1/2 tests to go against India!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Don’t worry, Arsenal haven’t started yet.


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 13, 2021)

fundy said:



			The premier league season starting in the middle of summer, its too early, still 3 1/2 tests to go against India!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Has started mid August for over a decade , probably longer ....have you been under a rock...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2021)

The Soccer Saturday Line Up

Wooden , positive discrimination everywhere , lack of any characters or charm , humour 

How Darren Bent gets a role as a pundit I’ll never know 

Jeff Stelling looks lost without his mates


----------



## Tongo (Aug 14, 2021)

The Chelsea / Trivago advert. It's everything that's wrong with modern day Football. Corporate flim flam full of media friendly soundbites and cliches.


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Soccer Saturday Line Up

Wooden , positive discrimination everywhere , lack of any characters or charm , humour

How Darren Bent gets a role as a pundit I’ll never know

Jeff Stelling looks lost without his mates
		
Click to expand...

Switch to football focus and the lovely Alex Scott 😍😍😍😍


----------



## GB72 (Aug 14, 2021)

The scenes between United and Leeds being slowly brushed under the rug despite the issues at the Euros final.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 14, 2021)

16th hole today I feel a nip on my arm. I look and it's a small insect bite, no insect in sight. The area where the bite happened is now red / bruised, around 3-4" across.

Now that is an irritation.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Now that is an irritation.
		
Click to expand...

But not particularly random 😁


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			16th hole today I feel a nip on my arm. I look and it's a small insect bite, no insect in sight. The area where the bite happened is now red / bruised, around 3-4" across.

Now that is an irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it's not a horsefly or cleg bite and hope your not allergic to them. Take some anti histamine and clean the bite with TCP.
Oh !! ,  it'll get really itchy but don't scratch and keep it covered.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			16th hole today I feel a nip on my arm. I look and it's a small insect bite, no insect in sight. The area where the bite happened is now red / bruised, around 3-4" across.

Now that is an irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Had a few of them. Pop in pharmacy and get HC45. Wonder cream for all skin irritations.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			16th hole today I feel a nip on my arm. I look and it's a small insect bite, no insect in sight. The area where the bite happened is now red / bruised, around 3-4" across.

Now that is an irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Old wife’s remedy; warm a spoon, not too hot, and place it on the bite. Allegedly, it kills whatever causes the itch etc. I’ve done it, sceptically, on mossie bites… seems to work.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			Switch to football focus and the lovely Alex Scott 😍😍😍😍
		
Click to expand...

I think as a presenter she is awful 😣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			But not particularly random 😁
		
Click to expand...

I've never had a bite like this before, plenty of other golfers out there they could have gone for so I'd say it qualifies as a random incident 😄.

Thanks for the tips folks 👍


----------



## Dando (Aug 15, 2021)

Had a nice early morning stroll through Greenwich park. Got a coffee and sat in the park to see couple walking their dog and letting it crap and completely ignored it as they walked past


----------



## Pants (Aug 15, 2021)

Urban foxes


----------



## Pants (Aug 15, 2021)

And people (especially neighbours) who put food out for the foxes


----------



## Pants (Aug 15, 2021)

Oh.  And the cats belonging to said neighbours


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 15, 2021)

Pants said:



			Oh.  And the cats belonging to said neighbours 

Click to expand...


Easy @Pants , you’ll get a nose bleed 👍


----------



## NearHull (Aug 15, 2021)

Pants said:



			Oh.  And the cats belonging to said neighbours 

Click to expand...

Do you live near me?  we must surely share the same neighbour.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 15, 2021)

I lost £45 , must've slipped out of my pocket . I hate these plastic slippy notes


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 15, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			One of my team who we recruited 6 months ago has just handed his notice in.   He's a good lad who we've been working to develop, but now we have to start the recruitment process all over again which is a laborious process.  It'll be at least 3 months before we get someone in, and then we have to start the same training process all over again which is long and involved.
		
Click to expand...

Offer him more money. I find, when speaking to people, that this usually works. Unless he really hates the job.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I lost £45 , must've slipped out of my pocket . I hate these plastic slippy notes

Click to expand...

You had £45??!?

I’m not allowed that much in one go. In fact, that’s 3 months pocket money.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 15, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think as a presenter she is awful 😣
		
Click to expand...

No, she's worse than that !


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 15, 2021)

I


Hobbit said:



			You had £45??!?

I’m not allowed that much in one go. In fact, that’s 3 months pocket money.
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking of starting a GO FUND ME page


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 15, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Offer him more money. I find, when speaking to people, that this usually works. Unless he really hates the job.
		
Click to expand...

my experience is the opposite. have had a few folk leave for a higher salary elsewhere. we pushed the boat out to match it, only for them to leave within a few months anyway.


----------



## Pants (Aug 15, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Easy @Pants , you’ll get a nose bleed 👍
		
Click to expand...



It's not the nosebleed I'm worried about, it's the  everywhere


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			Had a nice early morning stroll through Greenwich park. Got a coffee and sat in the park to see couple walking their dog and letting it crap and completely ignored it as they walked past
		
Click to expand...

teadhinghing
I trust you pointed it out to them. 
I have 2 greyhounds and try to leave no crap behind and if you don't tell them instead of us nothing will change!


----------



## Dando (Aug 15, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			teadhinghing
I trust you pointed it out to them.
I have 2 greyhounds and try to leave no crap behind and if you don't tell them instead of us nothing will change!
		
Click to expand...

they didn’t look like the type to mention it too!


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 15, 2021)

Currently 37*, feels like 42*. Humidity is very high. Little sign of blue sky as the moisture lifted off the sea is quite bad this year.

Edit, Spaińs record temp is broken today.


----------



## drdel (Aug 15, 2021)

House sellers who accept son's offer and tell estate agent sold subject to contract, motrgagel fees paid etc. Now, 3months on, decide they don't want to move !!!


----------



## pompeybandit (Aug 15, 2021)

Day 6 of isolation with only cans of Fosters left in the fridge :-(


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 15, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Offer him more money. I find, when speaking to people, that this usually works. Unless he really hates the job.
		
Click to expand...

Our company don't for that. And he seems set on his decision so best to let him go. He's just feel the new job fits his future plans more.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 15, 2021)

My grandson being quoted £120 for a van with 2 men to pick up and deliver a cheap washing machine from 5 miles away [ min hire 1 hour ]


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 15, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Our company don't for that. And he seems set on his decision so best to let him go. He's just feel the new job fits his future plans more.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, what kind of work does your company do ?. My grandson is looking for a job.


----------



## D-S (Aug 15, 2021)

Watching the Ladies Scottish Open, quite fancied the look of Dumbarnie Links so I thought I’d check out the price. Had a look at September tee times £258 each, £1032 for a fourball. I’d sort of prefer it if I wasn’t allowed to play rather than this pricing to exclude me policy.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 15, 2021)

D-S said:



			Watching the Ladies Scottish Open, quite fancied the look of Dumbarnie Links so I thought I’d check out the price. Had a look at September tee times £258 each, £1032 for a fourball. I’d sort of prefer it if I wasn’t allowed to play rather than this pricing to exclude me policy.
		
Click to expand...

There is a thread in the lounge all about this “ Public Golf  Courses”


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			My grandson being quoted £120 for a van with 2 men to pick up and deliver a cheap washing machine from 5 miles away [ min hire 1 hour ] 

Click to expand...

What part of the country is that? London? Crazy price.


----------



## D-S (Aug 15, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There is a thread in the lounge all about this “ Public Golf  Courses”
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip/pointer - I was randomly irritated when looking up the price though!


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Out of interest, what kind of work does your company do ?. My grandson is looking for a job.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What part of the country is that? London? Crazy price.
		
Click to expand...

Scotland, North Lanarkshire , that's why it's an irritation, bet your boots they wont have insurance or be paying tax.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Scotland, North Lanarkshire , that's why it's an irritation, bet your boot they wont have insurance or be paying tax.
		
Click to expand...

Yikes. See if there is a taxi firm nearby that has a vehicle it could fit in. 

There is a fair price for a job, that isn't it. Hopefully he will get sorted.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yikes. See if there is a taxi firm nearby that has a vehicle it could fit in.

There is a fair price for a job, that isn't it. Hopefully he will get sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, that's a good shout, I'll let him know


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 15, 2021)

Driving with passengers who are over opinionated and don’t actually read the road ahead to understand what is happening..🤬


----------



## Imurg (Aug 15, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Driving with passengers who are over opinionated and don’t actually read the road ahead to understand what is happening..🤬
		
Click to expand...

Driving with drivers etc etc etc...


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 15, 2021)

My missus spends 45 minutes on the phone to her friend and closes it off with "other than that I've got no news"


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I lost £45 , must've slipped out of my pocket . I hate these plastic slippy notes

Click to expand...

 wow somebody who carries money I thought everybody was using the other type of plastic.

Sorry for your loss though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 15, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			wow somebody who carries money I thought everybody was using the other type of plastic.

Sorry for your loss though.
		
Click to expand...

It was actually to give my great grand kids as a wee surprise, they don't have bank accounts yet.
 And sadly some pubs and a few Chinese carryout places here , don't take credit cards.


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 16, 2021)

The idiot over the road taking his 6 year old daughter out on his motorbike with her only wearing shorts, T-shirt and a cycling helmet.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Aug 16, 2021)

"dought"


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 16, 2021)

Kaz said:



			That is appalling!
		
Click to expand...

Still has his L plates


----------



## Slime (Aug 16, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			The idiot over the road taking his 6 year old daughter out on his motorbike with her only wearing shorts, T-shirt and a cycling helmet.
		
Click to expand...

I'd report him, without doubt.


----------



## Miller (Aug 16, 2021)

Random irritation of pretty much every day since March. 

The local kids have taken to playing football in the street outside (we’re at the bottom of a cul-de-sac, so little traffic. 

They seem to think that it’s perfectly ok to:
1) Kick the ball and follow it everywhere. So peoples front gardens are just extensions of the “pitch” and cars and bushes are treated as nothing more than mild obstructions. 
2) Screaming at the tops of their voices. 

From the time that school stops until dusk, they’re out there trampling gardens and screaming. Every flipping day. 

SWMBO and I had to go away last weekend just to get some peace and quiet. 

And of course, we can do what adults did back in our day and yelling at kids to shut up.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 16, 2021)

Miller said:



			Random irritation of pretty much every day since March. 

The local kids have taken to playing football in the street outside (we’re at the bottom of a cul-de-sac, so little traffic. 

They seem to think that it’s perfectly ok to:
1) Kick the ball and follow it everywhere. So peoples front gardens are just extensions of the “pitch” and cars and bushes are treated as nothing more than mild obstructions. 
2) Screaming at the tops of their voices. 

From the time that school stops until dusk, they’re out there trampling gardens and screaming. Every flipping day. 

SWMBO and I had to go away last weekend just to get some peace and quiet. 

And of course, we can do what adults did back in our day and yelling at kids to shut up.
		
Click to expand...

Kids outside having fun. Sounds great.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 16, 2021)

HGV drivers who insist on overtaking other HGV’s on 2-lane dual carriageways, only for both to then jockey for position on their speed limiters for mile, after mile, after mile. I was stuck behind two such drivers this morning on the A14 for no less than SIX miles.

It’s not often I wish I was still a cop, but I would have loved to have had an opportunity to “educate” these two. That said, they had some way to go to surpass my record. I once knocked two HGV drivers off for careless driving after they had driven alongside one another for thirteen miles on the A1 - the tailback behind them was horrific.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 16, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			HGV drivers who insist on overtaking other HGV’s on 2-lane dual carriageways, only for both to then jockey for position on their speed limiters for mile, after mile, after mile. I was stuck behind two such drivers this morning on the A14 for no less than SIX miles.

It’s not often I wish I was still a cop, but I would have loved to have had an opportunity to “educate” these two. That said, they had some way to go to surpass my record. I once knocked two HGV drivers off for careless driving after they had driven alongside one another for thirteen miles on the A1 - the tailback behind them was horrific.
		
Click to expand...

I love that bit of the m11 where they aren't allowed between 07:00-19:00

Just make any two lane road that.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 16, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I love that bit of the m11 where they aren't allowed between 07:00-19:00

Just make any two lane road that.
		
Click to expand...

They should only be allowed to overtake between 11.45pm and midnight 😈


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 16, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Kids outside having fun. Sounds great.
		
Click to expand...

Our neighbours apologised to us because their twin daughters (aged about 8) had some friends round for the afternoon and were playing on the trampoline and in their paddling pool. Yes, they were making quite a lot of noise, but they were just being kids and having fun and it was during the afternoon and early evening. We told them we didn't mind at all and would be more put out if we heard them telling the kids to be quiet. To me there's nothing better than the sounds of kids having fun playing outside. At least they aren't sitting in front of a computer screen. But I can kind of see the point of the original poster if they are running through other people's gardens and damaging stuff.


----------



## Miller (Aug 16, 2021)

Yeah, to be fair I’m absolutely fine with kids playing outside. I guess I’m  just  getting old and cranky hearing the screaming and occasional thud of a football hitting the back of my car. I guess it would be more bearable if I wasn’t working at home. 

So yes, I’m being a bit of a  moany  old guy I’m afraid!


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 17, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			They should only be allowed to overtake between 11.45pm and midnight 😈
		
Click to expand...

I would have said that time myself but felt I was a bit harsh lol but if you say so I'll back it 🤣


----------



## bobmac (Aug 17, 2021)

In Germany, HGVs aren't allowed on roads at all on Sundays and public holidays

https://trans.info/en/truck-bans-in-germany-in-2021-217752


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 17, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			HGV drivers who insist on overtaking other HGV’s on 2-lane dual carriageways, only for both to then jockey for position on their speed limiters for mile, after mile, after mile. I was stuck behind two such drivers this morning on the A14 for no less than SIX miles.

It’s not often I wish I was still a cop, but I would have loved to have had an opportunity to “educate” these two. That said, they had some way to go to surpass my record. I once knocked two HGV drivers off for careless driving after they had driven alongside one another for thirteen miles on the A1 - the tailback behind them was horrific.
		
Click to expand...

Get a lot of that on the M2 as well until it increases in lanes. Deeply frustrating and you can see other drivers getting annoyed and irritated. I particularly don’t like when they force their way out, if there is no safe break they should sit in their lane. 
I wonder if there is a correlation to accidents on these stretches of motorway?


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 17, 2021)

bobmac said:



			In Germany, HGVs aren't allowed on roads at all on Sundays and public holidays

https://trans.info/en/truck-bans-in-germany-in-2021-217752

Click to expand...

France and Spain as well you need a special note to allow you.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			HGV drivers who insist on overtaking other HGV’s on 2-lane dual carriageways, only for both to then jockey for position on their speed limiters for mile, after mile, after mile. I was stuck behind two such drivers this morning on the A14 for no less than SIX miles.

It’s not often I wish I was still a cop, but I would have loved to have had an opportunity to “educate” these two. That said, they had some way to go to surpass my record. I once knocked two HGV drivers off for careless driving after they had driven alongside one another for thirteen miles on the A1 - the tailback behind them was horrific.
		
Click to expand...

My commute to the club is on the A14 and most days this is something I experience...drives me crackers!


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 17, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Kids outside having fun. Sounds great.
		
Click to expand...

We used to play football in the street just like that 60 years ago. Often lost a ball in someone's garden with them refusing to give it back.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			We used to play football in the street just like that 60 years ago. Often lost a ball in someone's garden with them refusing to give it back.
		
Click to expand...

Our neighbour Mr Snoddy used to get well fed up if our ball went into the plants in his lovely front garden…and it was lovely.  Of course he was right, but that didn’t stop us playing football in the road - only 50 yrs ago mind…😳


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 17, 2021)

Got an offer for a 0% transfer onto 1 credit card … but a fee of 2.9% is applied.
That’s going to sucker a few people, thankfully not living on credit though! Borrowing money is not controlled strongly enough and there is no protection for those not financially astute.


----------



## Crumplezone (Aug 17, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Got an offer for a 0% transfer onto 1 credit card … but a fee of 2.9% is applied.
That’s going to sucker a few people, thankfully not living on credit though! Borrowing money is not controlled strongly enough and there is no protection for those not financially astute.
		
Click to expand...

That is completely normal and has always been the case. You were expecting free borrowing?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 17, 2021)

Crumplezone said:



			That is completely normal and has always been the case. You were expecting free borrowing?
		
Click to expand...

Not even a bad deal

I've had a few loans via credit card (to my bank) at 4% fee to get the work done around the house quicker


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 17, 2021)

Crumplezone said:



			That is completely normal and has always been the case. You were expecting free borrowing?
		
Click to expand...

No transfer fees were not related to amount to transfer .. they were fixed. Low credit drives prices up because people think they can afford it and gift easy wages to people charging them …


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 17, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			No transfer fees were not related to amount to transfer .. they were fixed. Low credit drives prices up because people think they can afford it and gift easy wages to people charging them …
		
Click to expand...

Considering the money saved by not paying normal CC interest, I think that’s a good deal.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 17, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Considering the money saved by not paying normal CC interest, I think that’s a good deal.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not bad but they need to give examples so people can see what they are signing up to


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 17, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Got an offer for a 0% transfer onto 1 credit card … but a fee of 2.9% is applied.
That’s going to sucker a few people, thankfully not living on credit though! Borrowing money is not controlled strongly enough and there is no protection for those not financially astute.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how anyone is "suckered" by that deal. Say a person has a £2000 balance on a 15.9% card (15.9 seems to be a bout market rate just now from what I see). Most cards work on a basis of payment equalling 1% of the balance plus a month's interest so in this case 2.325% being applied per month. 

So on that £2k balance the payment would be c. £46.50 per month with £20 going to the actual balance element and £26.50 servicing the interest. 

at 2.9% the transfer fee would be £58 (so marhinally over 2 month's interest payment being applied). If the offer was even, say 12 months 0%) then the borrower could choose to pay minimum (1% or £20) as before but not see the balance increase) or continue to pay the £46.50 as before but see a greater reduction in balance over the months beyond paying the fee off. 

The CC company benefits from the fee but the borrower benefits greatest over the time of the offer (as long as the 0% duration is longer than the break even against the fee). 

Personally just transferred to a 29 month 0% on one of my cards, I will keep paying the same set monthly payment of £50 (already above my minimum payment) but will see the balance reduce significantly faster without costing me anything other than the £34 fee (which will wipe it's face in month 3 - so 26 months saving 1.325% of the balance). Works for me at least.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 17, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure how anyone is "suckered" by that deal. Say a person has a £2000 balance on a 15.9% card (15.9 seems to be a bout market rate just now from what I see). Most cards work on a basis of payment equalling 1% of the balance plus a month's interest so in this case 2.325% being applied per month.

So on that £2k balance the payment would be c. £46.50 per month with £20 going to the actual balance element and £26.50 servicing the interest.

at 2.9% the transfer fee would be £58 (so marhinally over 2 month's interest payment being applied). If the offer was even, say 12 months 0%) then the borrower could choose to pay minimum (1% or £20) as before but not see the balance increase) or continue to pay the £46.50 as before but see a greater reduction in balance over the months beyond paying the fee off.

The CC company benefits from the fee but the borrower benefits greatest over the time of the offer (as long as the 0% duration is longer than the break even against the fee).

Personally just transferred to a 29 month 0% on one of my cards, I will keep paying the same set monthly payment of £50 (already above my minimum payment) but will see the balance reduce significantly faster without costing me anything other than the £34 fee (which will wipe it's face in month 3 - so 26 months saving 1.325% of the balance). Works for me at least.
		
Click to expand...

You know what your doing 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 17, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			You know what your doing 👍
		
Click to expand...

Well, some would disagree... 

But even if you don't its' not hard to see that (based on the offer duration) it's only going to be beneficial. 

I mean there's obvious elements like signing up to a card with a much higher standard APR that should be avoided.


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2021)

People who massively overquote, then when they hear youre getting other quotes offer to price match, then complain when you accept the other quote at half the price they initially wanted to rip you off for!


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 17, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			The idiot over the road taking his 6 year old daughter out on his motorbike with her only wearing shorts, T-shirt and a cycling helmet.
		
Click to expand...

Shocked!

My kids had full fitting kit before they got a chance of a ride, and even then it was ‘corner shop’ stuff till I and they were comfortable.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			People who massively overquote, then when they hear youre getting other quotes offer to price match, then complain when you accept the other quote at half the price they initially wanted to rip you off for!
		
Click to expand...

And I tell them why they haven’t got the job. Hate rip off merchants.


----------



## RichA (Aug 17, 2021)

Car thieves. 
If you've got Faraday bags, for pity's sake use them. If it wasn't for my fabulous next door neighbour, I would be minus one car this morning. Fortunately the thieves' relay device dropped out in between opening the car and starting the engine and he chased the gang away on his own while I slept like a baby.


----------



## RichA (Aug 17, 2021)

Somebody I live with, who thinks that hiding a car key is better than putting it in the Faraday bag.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 17, 2021)

RichA said:



			Somebody I live with, who thinks that hiding a car key is better than putting it in the Faraday bag.
		
Click to expand...

We don't have keyless on either of our cars. However, keys for both our cars live next to the front door.

We don't have particularly desirable cars, so have probably got a smaller chance than some of being stolen. But, if someone wants either of them, they can take them. 

If someone really really wants your car, and they can't start it with their laptop. There is a chance they will break in for them. That's the last thing you want.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Aug 17, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			To me there's nothing better than the sounds of kids having fun playing outside. At least they aren't sitting in front of a computer screen.
		
Click to expand...

We live next to an elementary school and during holidays we miss hearing the little dears running around screaming their heads off during playtime.
The noise/laughter is only really between (about) 9am and 4pm and it brightens up our day.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 17, 2021)

5 of the 50 strong pod of dolphins that standed in the Cromarty firth dying. Very sad, wasn't the resident bottle nosed Moray firth pod.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			People who massively overquote, then when they hear youre getting other quotes offer to price match, then complain when you accept the other quote at half the price they initially wanted to rip you off for!
		
Click to expand...

I had this a couple of years ago.  Got quotes for online access to tax research material for the firm I was with.  One firm quoted £5k, the other claiming a superior product £18k.  The first firm then quoted a 20% discount if we signed up for two years (ie £4K pa), which we did as the other firm was so far higher with their quote.  The firm with the higher quote then came back and I advised that we had been quoted £4k pa.  They said they would match it and weren’t happy when I explained that we had already signed up.  

If they were prepared to go as low as £4K, why quote 4.5 times higher in the first place.  That’s what cost them the contact.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 17, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			HGV drivers who insist on overtaking other HGV’s on 2-lane dual carriageways, only for both to then jockey for position on their speed limiters for mile, after mile, after mile. I was stuck behind two such drivers this morning on the A14 for no less than SIX miles.

It’s not often I wish I was still a cop, but I would have loved to have had an opportunity to “educate” these two. That said, they had some way to go to surpass my record. I once knocked two HGV drivers off for careless driving after they had driven alongside one another for thirteen miles on the A1 - the tailback behind them was horrific.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough when I started reading this I thought A14, then got to where you mentioned it.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 17, 2021)

BMW had a product recall on some software.. so went back to service station.   Came back all clean and squeaky and its software updated.

... deleted all my radio stations (which was a minor irritation) 

.. changed all the miles to kilometers...  Did not realise it till i was about a mile away.   Driving along a 50 speed limit and suddenly the screen started showing I am over the limit by doing 80!! took a couple of secs to realise that was 80kmph.   i nearly had a panic attack.  Got home and took about 15 mins of trawlign thru various menus to change back to Miles .. 

I know that in the world of Covid and Afghanistan, my irritation was minor.. it was still an irritiation


----------



## Neilds (Aug 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			People who massively overquote, then when they hear youre getting other quotes offer to price match, then complain when you accept the other quote at half the price they initially wanted to rip you off for!
		
Click to expand...

At least you get quotes! We have had 4 firms round to measure up and ‘quote’ for a bathroom refit - none of them have actually got back to us with a quote. Very frustrating


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 18, 2021)

Mountain warehouse own website saying no stock of a type of shoe, but in stock AND £25 CHEAPER, when looking on Amazon (supplied by mountain warehouse). Yes I bought them.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Mountain warehouse own website saying no stock of a type of shoe, but in stock AND £25 CHEAPER, when looking on Amazon (supplied by mountain warehouse). Yes I bought them.
		
Click to expand...

You’re annoyed at getting something cheaper because Mountain have honoured a bulk contract to Amazon?

Yea, I hate getting things cheaper.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 18, 2021)

Advertisers and marketeers that just string words together that make no sense in the hope of either "sounding cool" or possibly trying to create their own language. 

The latest I am apparently being offered "Exclusive heat on lock". 

Well thanks, but I have central heating already. Oh wait, you're offering me trainers?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 18, 2021)

The brokeness of the UK sometimes ..

We stopped claiming child benefit a few years ago due to having to pay it all back when I changed jobs. So when the twins were born didn't claim it because why would I?

Turns out now you need to claim it and then say on the form you don't want to be paid so they automatically get a NI number when they turn 16

Would have thought them being registered as a birth in the UK then living here would get that 

Oh well form sent .. waste of a stamp (another annoyance just accept it electronically)


----------



## Cake (Aug 18, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			The brokeness of the UK sometimes ..

We stopped claiming child benefit a few years ago due to having to pay it all back when I changed jobs. So when the twins were born didn't claim it because why would I?
		
Click to expand...

I think it is also the case that people need to ‘claim’ Child Benefit if they want the person claiming it to get NI credit for state pension qualification, should they not be working enough to get the credit through that… even if you don’t qualify for any actual Child Benefit money due to the non-claiming partner earning more than £60k.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 18, 2021)

Cake said:



			I think it is also the case that people need to ‘claim’ Child Benefit if you want the person claiming it to get NI credit for state pension qualification, should they not be working enough to get the credit through that… even if you don’t qualify for any actual Child Benefit money due to the non-claiming partner earning more than £60k.
		
Click to expand...

This is also correct 

My colleague is in this situation as his wife doesn't work 

My wife does so we good on that side of it 

Broken system for sure


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 18, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			You’re annoyed at getting something cheaper because Mountain have honoured a bulk contract to Amazon?

Yea, I hate getting things cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know it souuuuuuunds stupid. But, I saw them in the shop and really liked them (Miami Dolphins colours) but they didn't have my size. i went home and looked online and would have bought them, but they didn't have my size in stock and I was going to give up. What made me try Amazon I don't know. But there they were????? "supplied by Mountain Warehouse" and cheaper. Huh?


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 18, 2021)

I think this has been mentioned before but here goes.....if the kids over the last 20 years and more have been getting better and better exam results, and therefore are cleverer and cleverer, why hasn't everything we will ever want desire or need been invented and things improved, organisational wise, etc etc etc.  Everything is, I think, worse. Sure we have better stuff, but this development has come from other countries. And TV, In the sixties and early seventies, the golden years of TV, sitcoms were thought up and radio shows were brilliant. Now what do we have? Dirge! In this country we are not producing anywhere near what we should be doing if our fantastic, amazing kids (facebook posts BLURG !) are so damn wonderful.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 18, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			The brokeness of the UK sometimes ..

We stopped claiming child benefit a few years ago due to having to pay it all back when I changed jobs. So when the twins were born didn't claim it because why would I?

Turns out now you need to claim it and then say on the form you don't want to be paid so they automatically get a NI number when they turn 16

Would have thought them being registered as a birth in the UK then living here would get that

Oh well form sent .. waste of a stamp (another annoyance just accept it electronically)
		
Click to expand...

I take it you mean child tax credit? Child benefit is not means tested.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 18, 2021)

Neilds said:



			I take it you mean child tax credit? Child benefit is not means tested.
		
Click to expand...

Child benefit is means tested.

Earn over 50k then you start paying it back

Earn over 60 then you pay it all back.

https://www.gov.uk/child-benefit/eligibility

Further research 2013 is when the cap came in.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 19, 2021)

More PC/woke nonsense reported today - a white cook is slammed for publishing a Chinese cookbook! Stop the world, I want to get off!!!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 19, 2021)

Neilds said:



			More PC/woke nonsense reported today - a white cook is slammed for publishing a Chinese cookbook! Stop the world, I want to get off!!!
		
Click to expand...

Was it Lee Mack?


----------



## Neilds (Aug 19, 2021)

If only it was in the script of a comedy show!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 19, 2021)

Went to bed last night feeling just fine, up this morning my right knee is in agony I can hardly straighten it or stand on it.
I can't remember having any strenuous dreams


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 19, 2021)

Building society posting out a flyer for its new savings scheme up a whopping 0.1% to 0.35, so if I had a grand i'd get another £1.


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Building society posting out a flyer for its new savings scheme up a whopping 0.1% to 0.35, so if I had a grand i'd get another £1.
		
Click to expand...


said same building society allowed me to open an account to hold some of our house proceeds in earlier in the year, the account had a 3 withdrawals limit to get the mighty 0.35% or the interest was wiped and rate down to 0.01%. go to withdraw the money and they limit you to £10k a withdrawal, yet they allow you to deposit more than £30k! reminds me i need to submit my complaint about them, thanks


----------



## bobmac (Aug 19, 2021)

The company who keep sending me spam e-mails who are convinced I've got toe nail fungus?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2021)

Katherine Douglas's (zetajones) face, so much plastic surgery she is almost unrecognisable


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 19, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Katherine Douglas's (zetajones) face, so much plastic surgery she is almost unrecognisable
		
Click to expand...

Why do they do this. Have they not seen the results on the faces of the people that have gone before them?


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 19, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Katherine Douglas's (zetajones) face, so much plastic surgery she is almost unrecognisable
		
Click to expand...


Never seen one woman’s face improved with plastic surgery. And having the lips done is as bad, pretty faces turned into caricatures.


----------



## Dando (Aug 19, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Never seen one woman’s face improved with plastic surgery. And having the lips done is as bad, pretty faces turned into caricatures.
		
Click to expand...

If some female “celebs” have any more face lifts they’ll soon have beards


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 19, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The company who keep sending me spam e-mails who are convinced I've got toe nail fungus?  

Click to expand...

Wouldn't be surprised if you do have ,  prime suspect , after all those hours wearing golf shoes


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			If some female “celebs” have any more face lifts they’ll soon have beards
		
Click to expand...

I was a bit suspicious of the cleft in KZJ chin!😬


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Why do they do this. Have they not seen the results on the faces of the people that have gone before them?
		
Click to expand...

Lulu, who tbh looks better than she did in the 60s, aside most are pretty terrible jobs. But as men we would not understand the desire to retain your looks, as most men so I'm told get better with age.🤔


----------



## Dando (Aug 19, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Lulu, who tbh looks better than she did in the 60s, aside most are pretty terrible jobs. But as men we would not understand the desire to retain your looks, as most men so I'm told get better with age.🤔
		
Click to expand...

Some on here could live to 10,000 and still scare a hungry dog out of the butchers


----------



## Dando (Aug 19, 2021)

On the way to the caravan today we drove past a Ford “mustang” emach - my god it’s ugly!

An electric mustang? What’s next a low fat, prime cuts doner kebab?


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			On the way to the caravan today we drove past a Ford “mustang” emach - my god it’s ugly!

An electric mustang? What’s next a low fat, prime cuts doner kebab?
		
Click to expand...


sounds lovely, chilli sauce on mine plse


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 19, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The company who keep sending me spam e-mails who are convinced I've got toe nail fungus?  

Click to expand...

Bloody Hell, I’m dreading the day that replaces Russian brides.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The company who keep sending me spam e-mails who are convinced I've got toe nail fungus?  

Click to expand...

They keep popping up as YouTube ads, and are stomach churning. It’s a toss up between them and the cringeworthy ads about funerals in Spain.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 20, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			They keep popping up as YouTube ads, and are stomach churning. It’s a toss up between them and the cringeworthy ads about funerals in Spain.
		
Click to expand...

Hey thats it...The next big thing....... They have done the over 50's funeral plan adverts to death (pun intended)

So Over 50's Funeral Plans for ex-pats, including free repatriation for your ashes with a drug mule, one last adventure guaranteed....

Now who do I pitch the idea to?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 20, 2021)

Neilds said:



			More PC/woke nonsense reported today - a white cook is slammed for publishing a Chinese cookbook! Stop the world, I want to get off!!!
		
Click to expand...

An irritation in itself that on here we can’t get express opinions and irritations about some stuff going on that really matters…the world is truly 🙃. But hey ho…maybe the best for my state of mind…🤪🥰. So instead I’ll have a laugh at Wokeo and Juliet because, you know, it doesn’t matter one jot or tittle.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 20, 2021)

hmmmm!

https://www.lbc.co.uk/news/globe-th...or-upsetting-themes-in-woke-romeo-and-juliet/

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-trigger-warnings-upsetting-Romeo-Juliet.html

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/15915644/theatre-upsetting-romeo-juliet-samaritans/


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			An irritation in itself that on here we can’t get express opinions and irritations about some stuff going on that really matters…the world is truly 🙃. But hey ho…maybe the best for my state of mind…🤪🥰. So instead I’ll have a laugh at Wokeo and Juliet because, you know, it doesn’t matter one jot or tittle.
		
Click to expand...


Look im getting really fed up with the little digs and jibes, 
The Forum is what it is, if you don’t like it, then go elsewhere.

You must realise that you are one of the reasons why political discussion is now not allowed.


It is primarily a GOLF Forum


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 20, 2021)

Groundhog Day on here


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 20, 2021)

My company continuing to send out test Phishing emails (which I always spot). I get enough junk in my inbox without the company adding to it.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 20, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Groundhog Day on here 

Click to expand...

Didn't you say that yesterday ?


----------



## Beedee (Aug 20, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			My company continuing to send out test Phishing emails (which I always spot). I get enough junk in my inbox without the company adding to it.
		
Click to expand...

Mine too.  And then having to send out a "that email you received from one of the directors wasn't a phishing attempt - honestly" email to everyone when his legitimate email was reported by half the company ;-)


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 20, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Didn't you say that yesterday ?
		
Click to expand...

Ah but would it be yesterday if it were Groundhog day...?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 20, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Ah but would it be yesterday if it were Groundhog day...? 

Click to expand...

No, that's tomorrow


----------



## bobmac (Aug 20, 2021)

The committee for the Darwin awards is going to be spoilt for choice this year.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 20, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			hmmmm!

https://www.lbc.co.uk/news/globe-th...or-upsetting-themes-in-woke-romeo-and-juliet/

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-trigger-warnings-upsetting-Romeo-Juliet.html

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/15915644/theatre-upsetting-romeo-juliet-samaritans/

Click to expand...

Was on the radio that the classic hit  'Its raining men'  has been reworded to 'Its raining them' 
What next 🤯


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 20, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			hmmmm!

https://www.lbc.co.uk/news/globe-th...or-upsetting-themes-in-woke-romeo-and-juliet/

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-trigger-warnings-upsetting-Romeo-Juliet.html

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/15915644/theatre-upsetting-romeo-juliet-samaritans/

Click to expand...

Not really sure that this is news though is it. Television and Film has had scene warning for decades, why would live performance be any different. Even The Goonies has a "contains violent scenes and disturbing images" warning. Christ, even Saturday's episode of Casualty had a helpline at the end. 

We try to promote the need to open up and talk about mental health but then should we suppress that because "it's only a play and everyone knows the age old story anyway"?

Just a thought.


----------



## IanM (Aug 20, 2021)

Why, on the weekly Friday wash up call, when you are told to give an overview of your week's highlights in 2 minutes, there is one person who talks for 15.

He's on now.. that's why I am on here. Gosh he is so boring!  

6 weeks to go and I am a man of leisure.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			Why, on the weekly Friday wash up call, when you are told to give an overview of your week's highlights in 2 minutes, there is one person who talks for 15.

He's on now.. that's why I am on here. Gosh he is so boring!  

6 weeks to go and I am a man of leisure.
		
Click to expand...

Has it been 15 minutes of excuses as to why they haven't done what they should have done?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 20, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Has it been 15 minutes of excuses as to why they haven't done what they should have done?
		
Click to expand...

Or the old "15 minutes of talking to make it sound like they've been really busy and by the time they finish talking everyone has forgotten what the original question was..."


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			Why, on the weekly Friday wash up call, when you are told to give an overview of your week's highlights in 2 minutes, there is one person who talks for 15.

He's on now.. that's why I am on here. Gosh he is so boring! 

6 weeks to go and I am a man of leisure.
		
Click to expand...

I used to go to local Chamber of Commerce meetings and at the start they would do a 'state of play' from all of the companies present. They asked everyone to stick to 2 minutes. I would do 1 minute, no more. That was plenty of time. Others would do a full corporate presentation taking 10-15 minutes. I would complain each time after the meeting to the person running the meeting but they didn't want to upset anyone so wouldn't interrupt. I stopped going. Why is it so hard for some people to understand a time restraint? Too self important?


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			Why, on the weekly Friday wash up call, when you are told to give an overview of your week's highlights in 2 minutes, there is one person who talks for 15.

He's on now.. that's why I am on here. Gosh he is so boring!  

6 weeks to go and I am a man of leisure.
		
Click to expand...

As much down to the person chairing the meeting as well as one rambling on.
Think people are so scared of saying the wrong thing these days.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2021)

I bought two tickets for Vennart a few weeks ago, for £39.50. Two weeks later he cancelled, saying it was something to do with Covid regulations, but nothing specific. Seetickets then refunded me only £35, so I'm £4.50 out of pocket now. What the hell? No explanation or anything. Presume it will be some horse-manure about booking fees but I think that's scandalous that I don't get the whole amount back. I've tried to contact them and they won't answer either.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 20, 2021)

More a random confusion of the day.
Just seen theist of bidders for the 2025 City Of Culture. 
County Durham, Lancashire etc I thought it was supposed to be a city not a whole county 👀


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			More a random confusion of the day.
Just seen theist of bidders for the 2025 City Of Culture.
County Durham, Lancashire etc I thought it was supposed to be a city not a whole county 👀
		
Click to expand...

I can top that, Dumfries and Galloway, Cumbria and Northumberland is 1 bid . I think it is a really poor decision. The city of culture needs a focus, it also offers a chance for a down at heel city to get some much needed funds and promotion. Spreading the concept over bigger areas will lessen the impact imo. Weird.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Look im getting really fed up with the little digs and jibes,
The Forum is what it is, if you don’t like it, then go elsewhere.

You must realise that you are one of the reasons why political discussion is now not allowed.


It is primarily a GOLF Forum
		
Click to expand...

Hey, here’s a thought! Maybe a mod could give him a week’s/fortnight’s ban? That might make him think twice.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 20, 2021)

Half maskers. People who are wearing their mask still under their nose. You don't have tp wear one, if you do not like/want to wear one properly, have the courage of your convictions and don't wear one rather than just pretending. And add to that those that have them on their wrist but never actually put them on, want to appear like they care enough to wear a mask but never actually do.


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 20, 2021)

Highest infection rate in the country where our office is based, mask wearing I would estimate to be less than 10%, unless you go to one of the higher end supermarkets on the outskirts of the City, then its more like 90%


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 20, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			My company continuing to send out test Phishing emails (which I always spot). I get enough junk in my inbox without the company adding to it.
		
Click to expand...

Our company did this this week. I failed 😂🤪🤣


----------



## Dando (Aug 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			An irritation in itself that on here we can’t get express opinions and irritations about some stuff going on that really matters…the world is truly 🙃. But hey ho…maybe the best for my state of mind…🤪🥰. So instead I’ll have a laugh at Wokeo and Juliet because, you know, it doesn’t matter one jot or tittle.
		
Click to expand...

I blame brexit, Boris and trump


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 20, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Went to bed last night feeling just fine, up this morning my right knee is in agony I can hardly straighten it or stand on it.
I can't remember having any strenuous dreams 

Click to expand...

Update- after some ibuprofen and a elastic support   miraculously my knee is back to normal😍


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2021)

Picked up two wasp stings.
One on my hand and one behind my knee.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 20, 2021)

Missed out on all but one of the commonwealth games events we applied for.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 20, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Missed out on all but one of the commonwealth games events we applied for.
		
Click to expand...

Better than us when it was in Glasgow. We didn't get one!


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 20, 2021)

Just back from an evening at friends. They're both heavy smokers and now my clothes reek of it. Had to change out of them as soon as I got home.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 21, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Missed out on all but one of the commonwealth games events we applied for.
		
Click to expand...

We got what we applied for, Hockey & Rugby 7’s, helps having a daughter who lives in Brum, so gets priority and also going for slightly less high profile events


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 21, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We got what we applied for, Hockey & Rugby 7’s, helps having a daughter who lives in Brum, so gets priority and also going for slightly less high profile events
		
Click to expand...

We're West Midlands too, don't think they're on sale for anyone else yet. Me and the lad got hockey but missed out on swimming, diving and track. Means it's cost me £23 instead of over £100 so every cloud.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 21, 2021)

Everyone active booking system 

Wow is it terrible 

Trying to book our daughter in for swimming lessons (all done now) just so slow and not smart for all online based system


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 21, 2021)

F


bobmac said:



			The company who keep sending me spam e-mails who are convinced I've got toe nail fungus?  

Click to expand...

Facebook seems to think that I'm in urgent need of a lightweight catheter.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 21, 2021)

Maninblack4612 said:



			F

Facebook seems to think that I'm in urgent need of a lightweight catheter.
		
Click to expand...

Get them to read your posts here … They will know that you post all your bodily fluids here…  will stop the Ads 

🤦‍♂️🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mudball (Aug 21, 2021)

Inconsistent T-shirt size 

L from M&S is same as XL from Next which barely covers XXL from Crew… wtf


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 22, 2021)

Completely embarrassed myself, blacked out for a split second as I got out the bath and ended up on the floor worrying the wife and kids.

The reason for it?.....the bath water was far too hot.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 22, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Completely embarrassed myself, blacked out for a split second as I got out the bath and ended up on the floor worrying the wife and kids.

The reason for it?.....the bath water was far too hot.
		
Click to expand...

Son did something similar about 15 years back. Unfortunately the top of the stairs was just outside the bathroom door. He cam down half of them totally out cold.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 22, 2021)

Happened to me about 15 years ago. Doctor recommended a hot bath, because I was suffering sciatica and the pain was likely causing too much muscular tension. Well, I hadn't been getting much sleep for several nights and felt very tired. Wife was close by as I struggled getting in and out of the bath. Felt myself going as I got out, got to the floor and gone.. for a few seconds. Came round completely wrapped in towels on the bathroom floor. She's a good lass.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 22, 2021)

12 hour Twitter ban


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			12 hour Twitter ban 

Click to expand...

You can't leave that there. What caused the ban?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2021)

Kaz said:



			If he says it might get him a ban from here too! 

Click to expand...

Good point. He could give us the sanitised version though 😁


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 22, 2021)

Trimming my leylandii hedge this afternoon and my neighbour, who I have never ever spoken spoken to. Starts shouting at me and threatening to sue me if I damage his property or take too much off the top as I will impact on his privacy.

He'd gone full billy big balls with his Mrs stood in support. I don't think laughing at him helped 😁


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You can't leave that there. What caused the ban?
		
Click to expand...

Use of the worst swear word in the English language ( I know, I know, it's disgusting).

I should've racially abused someone instead


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Use of the worst swear word in the English language ( I know, I know, it's disgusting).

I should've racially abused someone instead
		
Click to expand...

You got off lightly with 12 hours then 😄. I take it you are suitably chastised?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Use of the worst swear word in the English language ( I know, I know, it's disgusting).

I should've racially abused someone instead
		
Click to expand...

You mean you called someone a Gooner


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You mean you called someone a Gooner 

Click to expand...


i knew we were close to rockbottom, now the chairboys are piping up I know weve got there 😢😢😢😢😢😢


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You got off lightly with 12 hours then 😄. I take it you are suitably chastised?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah because I'm proper bored now


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2021)

fundy said:



			i knew we were close to rockbottom, now the chairboys are piping up I know weve got there 😢😢😢😢😢😢
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Steve.....


Not sorry Steve...


----------



## Wilson (Aug 22, 2021)

My SIL getting a puppy, an act which is totally unsuitable to her and her family - they’ve not even made it through the first day and it’s now with my MIL! The puppy appears to have come from a travellers site, and is poorly already, poor thing.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Trimming my leylandii hedge this afternoon and my neighbour, who I have never ever spoken spoken to. Starts shouting at me and threatening to sue me if I damage his property or take too much off the top as I will impact on his privacy.

He'd gone full billy big balls with his Mrs stood in support. I don't think laughing at him helped 😁
		
Click to expand...

Our clown of a neighbor is wanting our deviding hedge at 6 foot. It currently is at about 5ft.5 on our side and 6 ft  so in effect has a side mohican. LOL. Well a little chat was had with the muppet 2 months ago and he was adamant "they" him and his big fat (she's enormous) wife wanted it higher. Well that's what they are gonna get. I'm going to let my side grow and grow and grow until it blocks all his light out forever.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 22, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Our clown of a neighbor is wanting our deviding hedge at 6 foot. It currently is at about 5ft.5 on our side and 6 ft  so in effect has a side mohican. LOL. Well a little chat was had with the muppet 2 months ago and he was adamant "they" him and his big fat (she's enormous) wife wanted it higher. Well that's what they are gonna get. I'm going to let my side grow and grow and grow until it blocks all his light out forever.
		
Click to expand...

Why did I read that last sentence in my head in the voice of a bond villain😁😁


----------



## Dando (Aug 22, 2021)

My iPhone charger that I leave in the kitchen, has gone missing again!

Given all 4 of us have had iPhones for the last 6+ years I can’t believe there’s a shortage of cables in the house.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 22, 2021)

Walking in the local park today, somebody had obviously been riding a horse as it had left it's muck right in the middle of the path, TWICE!  Dog owners have to clear up after their dogs, why can't horse riders?


----------



## Piece (Aug 22, 2021)

Managers of top clubs whinging that football is too physical this season.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 23, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Walking in the local park today, somebody had obviously been riding a horse as it had left it's muck right in the middle of the path, TWICE!  Dog owners have to clear up after their dogs, why can't horse riders? 

Click to expand...

Mainly because it’s not feasible of them to dispose of it, I also believe that it’s treated differently to dog excrement as it isn’t harmful to humans, like a dogs is.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 23, 2021)

Facebook Marketplace sellers who don't respond to messages. I deliberately don't send the generic ones to try and prove genuine interest. I'd say it's less than 50% who bother to reply. Oh and also sellers who don't mark items as sold.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 23, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Mainly because it’s not feasible of them to dispose of it, I also believe that it’s treated differently to dog excrement as it isn’t harmful to humans, like a dogs is.
		
Click to expand...

That may all be true, but at the end of the day, they have left two places in a public park where the path is covered in muck which people and kiddies can walk through and kids can ride their bikes and scooters through it.  It's totally unacceptable.  They should still be made to pick it up.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 23, 2021)

I know that there is no need to self isolate now etc and this is not a critcism of the rules for anyone who wants to make it such. 

My groupd of friends in the village all agreed that we would tell each other immediately if there was any cases of covid in our households and that there would be total understanding if people did not want anyone from the household coming round for a few weeks. All good and sensible. Anyway, we approach the bank holiday weekend with a few things planned between us. One of our group went to the pub where the daughter of one of our friends works. The landlord let them know that she was not in as she tested positive for covid on Friday. Not a word about this amongst the group despite agreeing to let everyone know. Not impressed.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 23, 2021)

Internet experts


----------



## JamesR (Aug 23, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			That may all be true, but at the end of the day, they have left two places in a public park where the path is covered in muck which people and kiddies can walk through and kids can ride their bikes and scooters through it.  It's totally unacceptable.  They should still be made to pick it up.
		
Click to expand...

Just let a keen gardener know, they should be round there like a shot with a shovel and wheelbarrow...good for the rhubarb


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Just let a keen gardener know, they should be round there like a shot with a shovel and wheelbarrow...good for the rhubarb 

Click to expand...


prefer custard on mine


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 23, 2021)

On line retailers that advertise that goods will be despatched and delivered within 2 days, even stating the projected delivery date at the checkout page.

Then once the order is placed and paid for they send an email stating that the order has been picked but owing to Covid-19 postal delays they have amended their delivery estimate to 5 to 7 working days! 

We're 18 months into this - amend your bloody website so people know before they part with their cash!


----------



## IanM (Aug 23, 2021)

Accommodation taking the mick over pricing because of folk not going overseas... I know they lost 18 months of revenue, so I can understand a hike, but some of it is daft, 

Currently looking at a few days away at the start of October (!) before half term...  one place in Cornwall we go to quite often has doubled its room rate to £460 a night.  No thanks!  Another place with lakeside lodges, in Devon wants £950 for the week self catering.

There's plenty of alternatives, so will be voting with our feet.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 23, 2021)

IanM said:



			Accommodation taking the mick over pricing because of folk not going overseas... I know they lost 18 months of revenue, so I can understand a hike, but some of it is daft,

Currently looking at a few days away at the start of October (!) before half term...  one place in Cornwall we go to quite often has doubled its room rate to £460 a night.  No thanks!  Another place with lakeside lodges, in Devon wants £950 for the week self catering.

There's plenty of alternatives, so will be voting with our feet.
		
Click to expand...

It is all over the place. Premier Inn that I use in Nottingham wanting double the usual rate for the room, more than they even charge when there is a big event on at the Arena. Had doubts already but when a night in a hotel would cost nearly 4 times what a pair of tickets to the gig cost then it helped make my decision. So lucky that Rock City were so good about refunding the tickets so only lost a few quid in booking fees.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 23, 2021)

IanM said:



			Accommodation taking the mick over pricing because of folk not going overseas... I know they lost 18 months of revenue, so I can understand a hike, but some of it is daft,

Currently looking at a few days away at the start of October (!) before half term...  one place in Cornwall we go to quite often has doubled its room rate to £460 a night.  No thanks!  Another place with lakeside lodges, in Devon wants £950 for the week self catering.

There's plenty of alternatives, so will be voting with our feet.
		
Click to expand...

The way a lot of them do it nowadays is the use of algorithms to calculate the rate.  When I used to travel to Worcester, the cost of the hotel could double, treble, even quadruple when the Cheltenham races was on.  It's nothing new and the old thing of supply and demand.  I'm not saying it's right, but I'm in Northampton for the MotoGP.  I'm lucky as I have enough IHG points to get the room for free but if I was paying in cash, then it would be £186 a night, if you can get the room.  People will pay it as that hotel is  now fully booked.  
Strike that.  Just looked again, and it's now £207.76 per night!  Move it forward a couple of weeks, and it's £90 a night.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 23, 2021)

IanM said:



			Accommodation taking the mick over pricing because of folk not going overseas... I know they lost 18 months of revenue, so I can understand a hike, but some of it is daft,

Currently looking at a few days away at the start of October (!) before half term...  one place in Cornwall we go to quite often has doubled its room rate to £460 a night.  No thanks!  Another place with lakeside lodges, in Devon wants £950 for the week self catering.

There's plenty of alternatives, so will be voting with our feet.
		
Click to expand...

Its everywhere ...and often very subtle

Last year we stayed at my sisters static caravan in St Andrews fo play golf for nowt 

This years she's asking us to buy our own milk and to leave any spare / unused consumables, coffee, galaxy chocolate etc 
May squat in an empty elsewhere on site


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 23, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Its everywhere ...and often very subtle

Last year we stayed at my sisters static caravan in St Andrews fo play golf for nowt 

This years she's asking us to buy our own milk and to leave any spare / unused consumables, coffee, galaxy chocolate etc 
May squat in an empty elsewhere on site 

Click to expand...

You hate to see such rampant capitalism 😁


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 23, 2021)

IanM said:



			Accommodation taking the mick over pricing because of folk not going overseas... I know they lost 18 months of revenue, so I can understand a hike, but some of it is daft,

Currently looking at a few days away at the start of October (!) before half term...  one place in Cornwall we go to quite often has doubled its room rate to £460 a night.  No thanks!  Another place with lakeside lodges, in Devon wants £950 for the week self catering.

There's plenty of alternatives, so will be voting with our feet.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't bother, I understand trying to make up for lost earnings but that's ridiculous.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 23, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I wouldn't bother, I understand trying to make up for lost earnings but that's ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I even understand that. This is an opportunity to get a nation to look seriously at holidaying in the UK going forward. Fleece people now and profiteer and that is what they will remember and it will be back to the Costas next year.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Not sure I even understand that. This is an opportunity to get a nation to look seriously at holidaying in the UK going forward. Fleece people now and profiteer and that is what they will remember and it will be back to the Costas next year.
		
Click to expand...

Very good point, rob someone and they'll hardly give you another chance to do it again next year.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Not sure I even understand that. This is an opportunity to get a nation to look seriously at holidaying in the UK going forward. Fleece people now and profiteer and that is what they will remember and it will be back to the Costas next year.
		
Click to expand...

That was my thoughts as well. And on top of that those loyal customers who have been holidaying in the UK for the past few years who are now priced out or can't find anywhere suitable are likely to remember that next time they come to book. Two of the places that we've stayed at pre pandemic are more than double the price for the same weeks this year. We won't be bothering and won't be rushing back.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 23, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			That was my thoughts as well. And on top of that those loyal customers who have been holidaying in the UK for the past few years who are now priced out or can't find anywhere suitable are likely to remember that next time they come to book. Two of the places that we've stayed at pre pandemic are more than double the price for the same weeks this year. We won't be bothering and won't be rushing back.
		
Click to expand...

My argument against a UK holiday has always been that I can get more for my money plus added sun going abroad and nothing this year has changed my mind.


----------



## ADB (Aug 24, 2021)

GB72 said:



			My argument against a UK holiday has always been that I can get more for my money plus added sun going abroad and nothing this year has changed my mind.
		
Click to expand...

Me too - don't get me wrong it was great to get away for a week, but what i spent in Cornwall would buy me 2 weeks in Greece in a normal year. This is a blip, prices will return to previous levels - or holiday-makers will vote with their feet assuming very limited travel restrictions in the future. I think what has been difficult for many to take, is the varying levels of service quality that support the high prices - primarily due to staffing issues (numbers and no time to train).


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 24, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Its everywhere ...and often very subtle

Last year we stayed at my sisters static caravan in St Andrews fo play golf for nowt

This years she's asking us to buy our own milk and to leave any spare / unused consumables, *coffee, galaxy chocolate* etc
May squat in an empty elsewhere on site 

Click to expand...

Just the essentials then.


----------



## DRW (Aug 24, 2021)

The amount of angry people on here.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 24, 2021)

Insults and put downs!!

They used to be funny or properly insulting, but now they are pathetic (sheep, snowflake etc), what's happened to us?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 24, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Insults and put downs!!

They used to be funny or properly insulting, but now they are pathetic (sheep, snowflake etc), what's happened to us?
		
Click to expand...

You can’t say anything too insulting anymore 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Aug 24, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Insults and put downs!!

They used to be funny or properly insulting, but now they are pathetic (sheep, snowflake etc), what's happened to us?
		
Click to expand...

I just look at people and,with massive amounts of disdain in my voice, simply call them a Peasant...the fact that some people have no idea what I'm on about makes it even more appealing


----------



## JamesR (Aug 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I just look at people and,with massive amounts of disdain in my voice, simply call them a Peasant...the fact that some people have no idea what I'm on about makes it even more appealing
		
Click to expand...

I think the best put down I recall was a mate of my Dad's calling a little slimy creep of a bloke, they both worked with, a "batman's fag". Can there be a lowlier person?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 24, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Can there be a lowlier person?
		
Click to expand...

A flat earther?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 24, 2021)

Not a great put down but i remember the other week when in the supermarket, there was one till open and a bit of a queue and a woman, must have been in her 60s, at the back of the queue had her husband a a spotter in another aisle waiting for another till to open and barged past other people with only small amounts of shopping to get to the front of this new queue. It was very satsifying to simply tellher that she had absolutely no manners and that I expected better of her generation considering their opinions on the youth of today. 

Did nothing, she as totally shameless but made me, and a few others in the queue ahead of me, feel better.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I just look at people and,with massive amounts of disdain in my voice, simply call them a Peasant...the fact that some people have no idea what I'm on about makes it even more appealing
		
Click to expand...

I have had to tell my kids off recently for that, have you been talking to them? They are calling everyone peasants or rats..  Not sure where they get it from!!


----------



## GB72 (Aug 24, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I have had to tell my kids off recently for that, have you been talking to them? They are calling everyone peasants or rats..  Not sure where they get it from!!
		
Click to expand...

During this time of pandemic and because they are too young to be vaccinated, I have been calling my mate's kids ' the plague rats' and he is not too impressed.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2021)

bobmac said:



			A flat earther?
		
Click to expand...

Or a Chihuahua rapiist


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 24, 2021)

“Are you still here little man.”


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 24, 2021)

People not leaving the microwave open to air out the stench of whatever was heated in there before.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 24, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			People not leaving the microwave open to air out the stench of whatever was heated in there before.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to leave our microwave door always slightly ajar (light goes out)...


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 24, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			People not leaving the microwave open to air out the stench of whatever was heated in there before.
		
Click to expand...

Before we were all sent home to work one guy at our place used to cook mackerel in the microwave. The stench is indescribable 🤢


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 24, 2021)

Finished off a set of speakers for a client that wanted a high gloss finish on a nice black walnut veneer.
Used a 2 part clear coat and got the cabinets looking lovely with the top panels like glass… only to find out that the spirit dye had reacted and split on contact with the clear and was all patchy under the glass like finish.

Just had to sand the whole thing back to the raw veneer and start again. 6 bloody days wasted.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2021)

^^^owch^^^


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 25, 2021)

Just was purchasing the TV and wife caught me, telling me it was a joint decision and asked would I be happy with it for the next 12 yrs ( at £329, and 6yr warranty…I will have a new one before 12yrs!!). Now we need a long discussion where we have a drawn out decision process filled with ifs and buts … as opposed buy it install it, keep it or return it. 
I will ask if she wants to pay half of it 🤣 decisions can be costly


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 25, 2021)

When people put things in lots of short messages instead of one long one on WhatsApp or Facebook messenger.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 25, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Before we were all sent home to work one guy at our place used to cook mackerel in the microwave. The stench is indescribable 🤢
		
Click to expand...

Used to work beside this nutcase woman who used to heat up the same fish dish in the microwave every single day! It was awful. Did try pointing it out to her, she looked at me as if I was mad.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			When people put things in lots of short messages instead of one long one on WhatsApp or Facebook messenger.
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Rooter (Aug 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			When people put things in lots of short messages instead of one long one on WhatsApp or Facebook messenger.
		
Click to expand...

I hate


----------



## Rooter (Aug 25, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			When people put things in lots of short messages instead of one long one on WhatsApp or Facebook messenger.
		
Click to expand...

That too.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 25, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Used to work beside this nutcase woman who used to heat up the same fish dish in the microwave every single day! It was awful. Did try pointing it out to her, she looked at me as if I was mad.
		
Click to expand...

Its one of my go to lunches! Puch of microwave rice/lentils/quinoa etc and a tin of Mackrell. So annoyed Tesco stopped the sweet chilli one, i am now all over the Katsu Mackrell! My kids say 'you eating cat food?'


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2021)

Going to a music festival next weekend and it's fancy dress on the Saturday apparently. Theme is vikings and wonders of the sea. I get vikings but wonders of the sea? Do I go dressed as a starfish 🙈😆


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Going to a music festival next weekend and it's fancy dress on the Saturday apparently. Theme is vikings and wonders of the sea. I get vikings but wonders of the sea? Do I go dressed as a starfish 🙈😆
		
Click to expand...

Only if you're looking for an unmarried mermaid [ single fish ]


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Going to a music festival next weekend and it's fancy dress on the Saturday apparently. Theme is vikings and wonders of the sea. I get vikings but wonders of the sea? Do I go dressed as a starfish 🙈😆
		
Click to expand...

Loch Ness Monster... King Neptune... Davy Jones... Jaws... loads of options.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Loch Ness Monster... King Neptune... Davy Jones... Jaws... loads of options. 

Click to expand...

Keep em coming then 😅


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Keep em coming then 😅
		
Click to expand...

Go as Jack from the Titanic, just stick all your clothes in the freezer before you go.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Going to a music festival next weekend and it's fancy dress on the Saturday apparently. Theme is vikings and wonders of the sea. I get vikings but wonders of the sea? Do I go dressed as a starfish 🙈😆
		
Click to expand...

If you've got crabs you can go as yourself..


----------



## Slab (Aug 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Keep em coming then 😅
		
Click to expand...


Dress as a pack of butter and tell then you’re an Anchor 
Dress as a kid from the council estate and tell them you’re an Urchin
Dress in t-shirt only and tell them you’re a Manatee 
Dress for the gym with dumbbells' and tell them you’re a Muscle 
Go swinging you driver and tell them you’re an Octopus falling out a tree


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-58327844

God help us all 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-58327844

God help us all 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Saw that earlier, unreal.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Keep em coming then 😅
		
Click to expand...

Captain birdseye surely!!


----------



## Neilds (Aug 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-58327844

God help us all 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Didn't stop him re-creating the scene numerous times over the years to make some money.  Must be hard up now so chasing the dollars!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Captain birdseye surely!!
		
Click to expand...

I already have the beard 😂


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 25, 2021)

Realised the creator of this thread forum stalwart  @Blue in Munich has not been on the forum since 16th June. Came across as a really nice intelligent guy. Anyone know who can confirm he’s ok?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Realised the creator of this thread forum stalwart  @Blue in Munich has not been on the forum since 16th June. Came across as a really nice intelligent guy. Anyone know who can confirm he’s ok?
		
Click to expand...

He's good 
Taking a break from here..


----------



## Dando (Aug 25, 2021)

popped into Lidl this morning and had the misfortune of getting stuck behind some idiots on the self service till who scanned all their shopping and put it on the next section. they then pay for the shopping and then stand there and put all the shopping in bags.

PUT THE SHOPPING IN THE BAGS ONCE YOU'VE SCANNED IT


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Realised the creator of this thread forum stalwart  @Blue in Munich has not been on the forum since 16th June. Came across as a really nice intelligent guy. Anyone know who can confirm he’s ok?
		
Click to expand...

He is fine 👍


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 25, 2021)

People at work who don't like my answer to their stupid proposal. 
So start fishing round other people to find someone that will give tham the nod to go ahead with the stupid proposal. And saying they have run it past me. (technically they did I suppose) 

Then trying to pin the consequences of their stupid idea and resulting 💩 storm on me, and expecting me to bail them out. 

#FRO


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Didn't stop him re-creating the scene numerous times over the years to make some money.  Must be hard up now so chasing the dollars!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. He's trotted out on all the other anniversaries, suddenly he's traumatised by it now he's short of a few quid. Hopefully gets laughed out of court.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Exactly this. He's trotted out on all the other anniversaries, suddenly he's traumatised by it now he's short of a few quid. Hopefully gets laughed out of court.
		
Click to expand...

We were talking about this at work today. Apparently one of my team worked in HMV when at Uni. People complained in his store about the image on Nevermind and he had the job of putting price labels over the ‘offending’ image. Mental.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 25, 2021)

Meal Deals where it is cheaper to buy 2 items a do want and one I do not than buy 2 on their own. At least have an option where I can donate the crips to a food bank or allow you to buy the 2 items for the lower price that 3 would have cost.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-58327844

God help us all 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

30million copies were sold and there is shed load of play/ download  payments as well … pretty small fry payment request, I mean no one would have bought the album without the cover!! 
But a serious note, if they did not pay for the image then they need to pay. Can’t have musicians dead or alive not paying royalties that would be hypocritical …


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			He's good 
Taking a break from here..
		
Click to expand...


Ah fair enough, shame as his contributions are always quality.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 25, 2021)

I have two 27" Samsung 1440p 144Hz monitors in my WFH set-up (2 years old) and one has developed a fault. Might be a minor irritation as I can always just replace it but I like my set-up being even and symmetrical and Samsung no longer make the 1800R curve version of that monitor and the new ones are 1000R and look really bulky. 

Total first world problem but it's annoyed me today.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 25, 2021)

Finding out yest my best Mates mum has breast cancer. So sad. Hopefully treatable


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Finding out yest my best Mates mum has breast cancer. So sad. Hopefully treatable
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully caught early enough and they do some amazing work curing breast cancer these days.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is fine 👍
		
Click to expand...

And he didn’t start the thread…. 😉😂

There you go. That’s my random irritation 😂


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			And he didn’t start the thread…. 😉😂

There you go. That’s my random irritation 😂
		
Click to expand...

But nobody remembers that far back in the mists of time...Pre-PaddyK....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 25, 2021)

Non PVC cling film. It's just not as good as proper cling film. 

I get the whole saving the planet, non single use plastics but at least make your product almost as good as the alternative and with this it just isn't. 

We've got two decent Chinese takeaways near us. One delivers their food in foil containers, the other in plastic containers. We always order from the one with the plastic containers as the quality of the food is pretty much the same and we then reuse the containers for homemade meals to go in the freezer. It's all very well going on about saving the planet and cutting down on "single use" plastics, but these people need to realise that in real life these are often not "single use" and are being used for months or even years before being recycled.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Non PVC cling film. It's just not as good as proper cling film.

I get the whole saving the planet, non single use plastics but at least make your product almost as good as the alternative and with this it just isn't.
		
Click to expand...

Don't blame the manufacturer, you may not be, it isn't their fault. There is a reason plastics are widely used and why 'proper' cling film works and fake stuff doesn't. Mfrs are being pushed down a particular road but customers are going to have to accept a mixture of inferior products and more expensive products as changes are forced through.

You can't replicate perfectly the replacements and govts and organisations stamping their feet and demanding change can't alter that, no matter how hard they stamp. It's the same as taking salt and sugar out of foods and pretending they taste exactly the same, they don't.

I'll happily join you in the irritation of inferior cling film, if it doesn't do the job then what is the point?, but the mfrs will be feeling the same level of irritation at producing a poor product that they know exposes them to losing customers.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 26, 2021)

Add to that rubbish light bulbs and under-powered vacuum cleaners...


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 26, 2021)

Ebay. Just when did they change their paying system to allow buyers to choose the postage option? I didn't notice and have just sent an item out costing me £3.50 and they have paid 58p ! So I'm 3 quid out of pocket!!! The damned stuff was only a tenner, and don't anyone start singing either!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Add to that rubbish light bulbs and under-powered vacuum cleaners...
		
Click to expand...

I'll add those rubbish battery powered vacuum cleaners. I'll also add the word vacuum. Jesus who thought it would be a good idea to spell it like that?!


----------



## JamesR (Aug 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			But nobody remembers that far back in the mists of time...Pre-PaddyK....

Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure he's still here, but perhaps under a different moniker


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2021)

Mino Raiola.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 26, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Ebay. Just when did they change their paying system to allow buyers to choose the postage option? I didn't notice and have just sent an item out costing me £3.50 and they have paid 58p ! So I'm 3 quid out of pocket!!! The damned stuff was only a tenner, and don't anyone start singing either!!!
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you didn't tick the option for allowing them to choose?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Add to that rubbish light bulbs and under-powered vacuum cleaners...
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried LED bulbs yet? Somewhat annoying as I have a cupboard full of low energy bulbs, that are rubbish as you say, but for the key rooms I have missed them and gone to LED. They are great, as good as 'proper' bulbs.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you tried LED bulbs yet? Somewhat annoying as I have a cupboard full of low energy bulbs, that are rubbish as you say, but for the key rooms I have missed them and gone to LED. They are great, as good as 'proper' bulbs.
		
Click to expand...

Changed all ours over when the local homebase shutdown and sold everything of at cost.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Changed all ours over when the local homebase shutdown and sold everything of at cost.
		
Click to expand...

Top move. The low energy ones were the classic step between product. A move away from the old school ones but the tech not being as good as LED. The govt pushed us into buying them but they really were not great, sound familiar? At least the LED ones really are effective and not just a fob off.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 26, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Are you sure you didn't tick the option for allowing them to choose?
		
Click to expand...

Nope!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 26, 2021)

A work one from last night.

I spent 4 hours, yes 4 hours, changing the display around on the batteries section at where I work.  Why? (Oh and didn't complete the task as the plan I had to work to was gobbledegook).


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2021)

Felt decidedly autumnal on my bike ride this morning, lots of dew about.... summers over☹


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

Vernon Kay is standing in for Steve Wright on R2 this afternoon . Someone needs to tell him he is not on R1. Shut up Vernon, please.

As soon as the staff go at 3 I can turn over, 18 minutes more of his drivel.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 26, 2021)

Damn supermarket changing the battery display so I can't find my CR2032's.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Vernon Kay is standing in for Steve Wright on R2 this afternoon . Someone needs to tell him he is not on R1. Shut up Vernon, please.

As soon as the staff go at 3 I can turn over, 18 minutes more of his drivel.
		
Click to expand...

I find a lot of the stand ins on R2 are very annoying - particularly Vanessa Feltz, standing in for Jeremy Vine at Lunchtime.  She is so rude, interrupting all the time and trying o make herself seem clever by using big words when none are required.

Also, I can never understand why they move someone to another slot to cover and then need another person to cover them.  Tomorrow you have Jeremy Vine (12-2) away, so Vanessa 4:30-6:30) covering.  Nikki Chapman is covering Vanessa for past month or so but Zoe Ball (6:30-9:30) is away so Nikki doing her show and someone else in for Nikki.  Madness


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

Neilds said:



			I find a lot of the stand ins on R2 are very annoying - particularly Vanessa Feltz, standing in for Jeremy Vine at Lunchtime.  She is so rude, interrupting all the time and trying o make herself seem clever by using big words when none are required.

Also, I can never understand why they move someone to another slot to cover and then need another person to cover them.  Tomorrow you have Jeremy Vine (12-2) away, so Vanessa 4:30-6:30) covering.  Nikki Chapman is covering Vanessa for past month or so but Zoe Ball (6:30-9:30) is away so Nikki doing her show and someone else in for Nikki.  Madness
		
Click to expand...

I mentally switch off when Vanessa Feltz is on, she is unbearable. She completely lacks empathy and I don't think she actually listens to what people say half the time. It makes you realise how good Jeremy Vine is in that role.


----------



## cliveb (Aug 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Top move. The low energy ones were the classic step between product. A move away from the old school ones but the tech not being as good as LED.
		
Click to expand...

They are also pretty bad for the environment from a disposal point of view.


Lord Tyrion said:



			The govt pushed us into buying them but they really were not great, sound familiar?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the next great scandal of this type is going to be air source heat pumps.
They are going to cause absolute chaos and leave thousands of households either cold or bankrupt.
Unlike light bulbs you can't easily change them.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 26, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Intolerance.
		
Click to expand...

I can't stand intolerance


----------



## sunshine (Aug 26, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			People with large hand luggage on planes and the faff about they do to get it in the overhead storage.
		
Click to expand...

People who get on the plane first, stow their hand luggage in the overhead storage above your seat, then walk down the aisle to their seat.


----------



## Dando (Aug 26, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Damn supermarket changing the battery display so I can't find my CR2032's.
		
Click to expand...

They’re next to the r2d2’s


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 27, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Damn supermarket changing the battery display so I can't find my CR2032's.
		
Click to expand...

Love it !


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 27, 2021)

Work again, sorry. After texting in the morning to a member of staff to explain what I'd done (or not done more like, and why, and what needed to be done to complete the task and them acknowledging) them doing sod all about it and then me being handed the task to complete when I arrive last night. 

Was this a test I wonder ?


----------



## ADB (Aug 27, 2021)

Airport x-ray checks - people who don’t stack up their tray after taking their possessions out after being checked…..


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 27, 2021)

Bloke driving so close behind me this morning in a 30mph zone that I could see quite clearly in my mirror that it was not a phone he kept putting to his mouth, but a beaker of coffee.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 27, 2021)

Sat in a service centre on my day off as a spanner light appeared on the dashboard and power significantly reduced. Car place in the middle of no where and apparently they don’t have any courtesy cars available. Frantically arranging preemptive lifts for the away rounds of golf in place for this weekend.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2021)

Insect bites! We have our football training Wednesdays and over the summer we just do it down the park. Often I get one or two bites on my legs so this time I remembered to spray my legs with insect repellent. What do I get? TEN bites all across my back! What on earth?? I never even took my shirt off so they either bit through it or got inside. Guess I'll have to shower my whole body in bloody insect repellent next week.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Insect bites! We have our football training Wednesdays and over the summer we just do it down the park. Often I get one or two bites on my legs so this time I remembered to spray my legs with insect repellent. What do I get? TEN bites all across my back! What on earth?? I never even took my shirt off so they either bit through it or got inside. Guess I'll have to shower my whole body in bloody insect repellent next week.
		
Click to expand...

I caught one bugger biting my leg at work other day .. killed it and got covered in my own blood. Lovely


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 27, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Sat in a service centre on my day off as a spanner light appeared on the dashboard and power significantly reduced. Car place in the middle of no where and apparently they don’t have any courtesy cars available. Frantically arranging preemptive lifts for the away rounds of golf in place for this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Car requires an update that Ford aren’t apparently releasing until end of October. My car will be kept until then. In the mean time they magically located me a courtesy car for over the bank holiday period, which was good. However, a longer term loan car is currently being organised and they are currently trying to avoid a like for like replacement. There is a good chance I’ll be randomly irritated for the foreseeable.


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 27, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Bloke driving so close behind me this morning in a 30mph zone that I could see quite clearly in my mirror that it was not a phone he kept putting to his mouth, but a beaker of coffee.
		
Click to expand...

In this situation during the daytime I turn my lights on - they'll almost certainly mistake them for brake lights and back off - safer than actually brake-testing them.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Bloke driving so close behind me this morning in a 30mph zone that I could see quite clearly in my mirror that it was not a phone he kept putting to his mouth, but a beaker of coffee.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to my world...
As a driving instructor it's a rare occasion when I haven't got a vehicle stuffed up my exhaust...
They're never going to intimidate me but trying to stop the kids speeding up is one of the hardest parts of my job.
Respect and patience seem to have been added to Common Sence as rare Superpowers


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Bloke driving so close behind me this morning in a 30mph zone that I could see quite clearly in my mirror that it was not a phone he kept putting to his mouth, but a beaker of coffee.
		
Click to expand...

I'd brake test him or turn my fog lights on the next time the coffee was being offered up.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 27, 2021)

An irritation from yesterday that still irks today so I'll mention it. Mixed Open at Gog Magog yesterday. Always enjoy such events and mainly there for the company, nice courses and decent food! I always fancy a pop at Longest Drive if there is one though. I'm not super long but give it a fair whack and have won a few. I couldn't believe the chosen hole was the 16th which had the wind behind, downhill and cross bunkers at 220yds...who the hell thought that one up?? It's the Longest Drive not Longest Lay Up to the Bunkers...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 27, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I am totally with you on this one Amanda. And, dare I say it, it's set by people who don't properly understand golf or at least women's golf or who don't take the time to actually think it through. The number of longest drive holes where the long hitters need to lay up off the tee is unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

I agree 100%. The hole for the Men's Longest was perfect. Bunkers shortish right but a great bunker on the right just out of range (for me)...so fitted my eye perfectly and beat the Men's Longest by a couple of yards (we did have quite a forward tee though)! We were last out so could see the marker on ours was close to the left rough and the longest possible drive before hitting rough and sand and more rough. I tweaked mine too far left but so wanted to just open my shoulders and give it a smack down the middle.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 27, 2021)

Morons who turn a 4 lane motorway into a 2 lane motorway by sitting in lane 3 looking terrified doing 5mph less then the speed limit. 

Mostly driving people carriers with roof boxes or medium sized SUVs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2021)

Being told by a nobody that I havent achieved much 🙄


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Being told by a nobody that I havent achieved much 🙄
		
Click to expand...

That's nothing!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 27, 2021)

Seeing a lorry load of chickens being loaded up and no doubt taken to the slaughterhouse. Really upset me to see how roughly the crates were handled and imagining the utter panic inside. Never mind a short life being force-fed and kept in horrendous conditions. 

I used to eat cheap chicken but never again...I guess sometimes a reality check about how it gets to us can be a rude awakening.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			That's nothing!
		
Click to expand...

🤷‍♂️ Just irritated me


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 27, 2021)

Clearly fake excitement / reviews of businesses from friends or family on town Facebook sites. It does no good as you then don't believe anything posted.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Being told by a nobody that I havent achieved much 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Did you not tell him you're a Grand Slam Winner


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Morons who turn a 4 lane motorway into a 2 lane motorway by sitting in lane 3 looking terrified doing 5mph less then the speed limit.

Mostly driving people carriers with roof boxes or medium sized SUVs.
		
Click to expand...

On a similar theme, being stuck behind a huge lorry overtaking another huge lorry on an uphill section of the A3.


----------



## Dando (Aug 28, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Are we really airlifting cats and dogs out of Afghanistan when we can't get all our people out?
		
Click to expand...

I heard that there’s 100 or so extra people on that flight plus the animals will be in the hold


----------



## Neilds (Aug 28, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Are we really airlifting cats and dogs out of Afghanistan when we can't get all our people out?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the guy who ran the charity chartered his own plane so it was an extra flight to the ones the RAF are providing


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 28, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Apparently the guy who ran the charity chartered his own plane so it was an extra flight to the ones the RAF are providing
		
Click to expand...

And you can't put people in the hold where the animals will be going so it's either rescue them or fly with the hold empty.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Morons who turn a 4 lane motorway into a 2 lane motorway by sitting in lane 3 looking terrified doing 5mph less then the speed limit.

Mostly driving people carriers with roof boxes or medium sized SUVs.
		
Click to expand...

Sit in the inside lane at your own speed, and if your lane is going faster than theirs, you aren't undertaking


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 28, 2021)

The failing state of my eyesight. Went out today with the kids and all the nieces and nephews and forgot to take my glasses. Kids having fun playing on the slides etc. I saw one of the kids at the top of the big slide and took out my phone to video them coming down. Realised just in time that it wasn't one of our lot so didn't take the video. Did have a laugh with the parents around me that I'd managed to avoid getting in trouble with the police for videoing other people's kids in a playground.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sit in the inside lane at your own speed, and if your lane is going faster than theirs, you aren't undertaking

Click to expand...

Not that undertaking is illegal anyway. 

I will continue my advocacy of undertaking when it is safe to do so. I’m a big fan.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Not that undertaking is illegal anyway.

I will continue my advocacy of undertaking when it is safe to do so. I’m a big fan.
		
Click to expand...

Strange choice of wording. I sometimes read your posts and think you get a bit of a hard time on here. Then I read stuff like this and wonder if you’re just a bit of a dick or on the constant wind up. Undertaking is not illegal as it is impossible to avoid in congested conditions, where the left lane might be moving faster than the outside lane. However, the Highway Code is clear you should not move to the left to overtake.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 29, 2021)

...that "Things that gladden the heart" has been going longer than this thread and has less than a quarter the number of posts.
I've just irritated the hell out of myself.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Strange choice of wording. I sometimes read your posts and think you get a bit of a hard time on here. Then I read stuff like this and wonder if you’re just a bit of a dick or on the constant wind up. Undertaking is not illegal as it is impossible to avoid in congested conditions, where the left lane might be moving faster than the outside lane. However, the Highway Code is clear you should not move to the left to overtake.
		
Click to expand...

Saying that I advocate for a safe way to move past another car is strange wording? Ok. If you think that’s strange, fine. I can live with that.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Saying that I advocate for a safe way to move past another car is strange wording? Ok. If you think that’s strange, fine. I can live with that.
		
Click to expand...

It’s strange that you would advocate to do so, when clearly to do so is discouraged because it is inherently dangerous - whether you perceive it safe or not. Other road users, including the car you are undertaking will not be expecting that manoeuvre. 

As an aside, I wonder if undertaking could be seen as careless driving/driving without due care and attention? If so can it attract points/fines?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 29, 2021)

I undertake regularly on a 40mph dual carriageway near me. 70% of the cars are in lane 2 doing 55mph and all much closer together than those of us in lane 1. When we reach a queue at the next roundabout I usually trundle past half a dozen who went passed me a few seconds before. Happens every day. Three roundabouts in little more than a mile and sometimes undertake the same cars at least twice. Its like Wacky Races with all the baddies in lane 2.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 29, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			...that "Things that gladden the heart" has been going longer than this thread and has less than a quarter the number of posts.
I've just irritated the hell out of myself.
		
Click to expand...

Actually that is incorrect
This thread is random irritations #2

The original thread having to be binned due to a militant penguin, GDPR and our inability at the time, to action this without binning the whole thread. 

👍


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			It’s strange that you would advocate to do so, when clearly to do so is discouraged because it is inherently dangerous - whether you perceive it safe or not. Other road users, including the car you are undertaking will not be expecting that manoeuvre.

As an aside, I wonder if undertaking could be seen as careless driving/driving without due care and attention? If so can it attract points/fines?
		
Click to expand...

Driving is inherently dangerous ergo I guess you don’t drive?


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Driving is inherently dangerous ergo I guess you don’t drive?
		
Click to expand...

 Another strange choice of wording. I’ve stopped wondering and have now determined that (Mod Edit)


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Another strange choice of wording. I’ve stopped wondering and have now determined that you’re a (mod edit )
		
Click to expand...

I’m merely playing you at your own game of vague wording and misinterpretation. I’ve said above that I advocate for it when it’s safe to do so but yet you come back with how it’s dangerous. Well no, it’s no more dangerous than any other form of driving when it’s safe to do so. Did you miss the word safe from what I said? It’s right there.

To clarify, nowhere have I said people should swerve into a left lane to undertake. In fact I’ve given no specifics whatsoever. But there are people who think undertaking is illegal (it isn’t) and will even slow down to the speed of the cars in right hand lanes rather than moving past them when the other car is going slowly in an outside lane.

Wouldn’t you agree that it’s safe to do so? Or at least safer than a motorway all slowing down to 55mph to match the idiot in the third lane?


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Driving from Dorset to Yorkshire yesterday, and a youngish woman in a large BMW Chelsea tractor veering about in the middle lane at about 60 mph. When we went past her she was looking down and texting/Facebook on her phone. Absolute muppet.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 29, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Actually that is incorrect
This thread is random irritations #2

The original thread having to be binned due to a militant penguin, GDPR and our inability at the time, to action this without binning the whole thread.

👍
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean I should be twice as irritated as I was earlier?


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I’m merely playing you at your own game of vague wording and misinterpretation. I’ve said above that I advocate for it when it’s safe to do so but yet you come back with how it’s dangerous. Well no, it’s no more dangerous than any other form of driving when it’s safe to do so. Did you miss the word safe from what I said? It’s right there.

To clarify, nowhere have I said people should swerve into a left lane to undertake. In fact I’ve given no specifics whatsoever. But there are people who think undertaking is illegal (it isn’t) and will even slow down to the speed of the cars in right hand lanes rather than moving past them when the other car is going slowly in an outside lane.

Wouldn’t you agree that it’s safe to do so? Or at least safer than a motorway all slowing down to 55mph to match the idiot in the third lane?
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t make any inferences other that state what the Highway Code states. Undertaking is dangerous as it goes against what is generally held to be the rules of the road and what is expected by other road users. Of course there are exceptions, but by and large it shouldn’t be done, just because you think it should.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			I didn’t make any inferences other that state what the Highway Code states. Undertaking is dangerous as it goes against what is generally held to be the rules of the road and what is expected by other road users. Of course there are exceptions, but by and large it shouldn’t be done, just because you think it should.
		
Click to expand...

When did I say it should be done “by and large”? Go back and look again.


----------



## drdel (Aug 29, 2021)

The two ladies in my house who will never use the ends of a sliced loaf but always buy crusty rolls and fresh baguettes because of the crusts - irritated: dam right.


----------



## Slime (Aug 29, 2021)

No spoiler alerts on another thread about a Prarlympic event I was looking forward to watching.
I now know the result.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			When did I say it should be done “by and large”? Go back and look again.
		
Click to expand...

No interest in a back and forth with you.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 29, 2021)

My wife’s ability to fill drawers and cupboards with odds and ends and opened letters. Same woman goes off it if I leave anything out of place in the house.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 29, 2021)

drdel said:



			The two ladies in my house who will never use the ends of a sliced loaf but always buy crusty rolls and fresh baguettes because of the crusts - irritated: dam right.
		
Click to expand...

Send them here - I love the endy...best bit for me!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 29, 2021)

Slime said:



			No spoiler alerts on another thread about a Prarlympic event I was looking forward to watching.
I now know the result.  

Click to expand...

Pleased I didn't see it before I watched. That sport is brutal!

Edit - as I watched it live I couldn't have seen the result before I watched - brain fried!


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			No interest in a back and forth with you.
		
Click to expand...

 Good. I do note you were interested in the back and forth when you thought you had a point.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Good. I do note you were interested in the back and forth when you thought you had a point.
		
Click to expand...

Pack it in eh? It adds nothing to the board or your reputation.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Pack it in eh? It adds nothing to the board or your reputation.
		
Click to expand...

So he gets to erroneously snipe at me and I make one point where I actually make the point of highlighting this and you tell me to pack it in? Why didn’t you tell him to pick it in previously?


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			So he gets to erroneously snipe at me and I make one point where I actually make the point of highlighting this and you tell me to pack it in? Why didn’t you tell him to pick it in previously?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly if I could I’d bang your heads together!😁

But bickering is the blight of any forum and best avoided for the good of all! 👍


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 29, 2021)

Undertaking.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 29, 2021)

Schools out!!


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 29, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Undertaking.
		
Click to expand...

It's a perfectly respectable occupation.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Honestly if I could I’d bang your heads together!😁

But bickering is the blight of any forum and best avoided for the good of all! 👍
		
Click to expand...

 NO YOU ARE.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

People who don’t ping enemies in Warzone.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 29, 2021)

I’m in the mood to bang some heads together

Just sayin …….


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m in the mood to bang some heads together

Just sayin …….
		
Click to expand...

What you haven’t seen behind the scenes is fromtherough and I confirming all is fine in DMs and he even invited me for a round sometime to show all is fine.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			What you haven’t seen behind the scenes is fromtherough and I confirming all is fine in DMs and he even invited me for *a round* sometime to show all is fine.
		
Click to expand...

Is that *a round* or three two-minute rounds?
I'll ref.

Seriously, well done chaps!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			What you haven’t seen behind the scenes is fromtherough and I confirming all is fine in DMs and he even invited me for a round sometime to show all is fine.
		
Click to expand...

Good, this is how adult works, I’m pleased.

Next time can we take it to PM earlier to avoid  the tit for tat exchanges that does the forum no good 👍


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 29, 2021)

Last Sunday of the month is the Highland Fatbike club ride, two guys turned up one only not on fatbikes but also on ebikes. Cheeky buggers hammered all the climbs funny enough. Then announced at the end that was easier than they though and weren't tired at all. All the other guys just glared at them, we did 40 miles off road and I felt like 30 of that was uphill🤣🤣


----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2021)

Just when the backlog of driving tests seems to show no sign of easing the Examiner's Union (PCS) are balloting members on strike action....

Great.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 29, 2021)

Started watching a new series Coyote (starring Michael Chiklis of Shield fame). Bit of a slow start but gradually getting into it  and get to episode 6 and it stops.
Quick Google search shows the network killed it off and didn't complete the 10 episodes 😠😡


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2021)

Choppers claiming how bad a golf course Caves Valley is because the top pros are close to 30 under over 4 rounds despite the fact the majority of them wouldnt break 100 off the tees the pros are playing it off! Nothing to do with the fact that Bryson is a decent chance to win of course. The commentary even worse not surprisingly, but thats taken as a given when hes playing now ( i wonder if they ever play them their commentary on rory then show them how they commentate on bryson!)


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2021)

Man Utd fans


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2021)

No sky, no broadband, just 4g working at dial up speeds!!!!


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2021)

decent half in 3 that lol


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

People who don’t realise everyone is playing the same course. It doesn’t matter if the best score is -40 over four rounds or +10.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			People who don’t realise everyone is playing the same course. It doesn’t matter if the best score is -40 over four rounds or +10.
		
Click to expand...

I get that,personally I just like to see the players tested more.
But it’s not like this every week so 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 29, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I get that,personally I just like to see the players tested more.
But it’s not like this every week so 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Some analogies…

Would you rather watch a World Cup final that’s 4-3 or 1-0?

I dunno. It reeks of jealousy to me. The same people who whinge about things like this are the same people who whinge about the US Open being won at +1.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Some analogies…

Would you rather watch a World Cup final that’s 4-3 or 1-0?

I dunno. It reeks of jealousy to me. The same people who whinge about things like this are the same people who whinge about the US Open being won at +1.
		
Click to expand...

Totally different sport,obviously I’d rather see 4-3.
Like I said it’s not like it’s every wk so it’s not bad seeing them rip the course up.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 30, 2021)

Bryson and Cantley going to play-off hole number five. Will one of you please do something good, I want to go to bed.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 30, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Bryson and Cantley going to play-off hole number five. Will one of you please do something good, I want to go to bed.
		
Click to expand...

No, I said one of you do something good, not both of you stick it to within 15ft.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 30, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			No, I said one of you do something good, not both of you stick it to within 15ft.
		
Click to expand...

I was wrong, 8ft.


----------



## Slab (Aug 30, 2021)

I've lost a fair bit of weight in the past few months. Get together at monthly comp and see folks I haven’t seen for a while and they can either go with;

a.    He’s lost weight, looks much healthier
b.    He must be seriously ill 

A few too many choose b


----------



## RichA (Aug 30, 2021)

Slab said:



			I've lost a fair bit of weight in the past few months. Get together at monthly comp and see folks I haven’t seen for a while and they can either go with;

a.    He’s lost weight, looks much healthier
b.    He must be seriously ill 

A few too many choose b 


Click to expand...

I get a lot of that at the moment. My BMI is 21.5 - bang in the middle of normal, yet I apparently look "too thin".
Then again, maybe they all don't look thin enough.


----------



## Slab (Aug 30, 2021)

RichA said:



			I get a lot of that at the moment. My BMI is 21.5 - bang in the middle of normal, yet I apparently look "too thin".
Then again, maybe they all don't look thin enough.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah this year I've gone from a bmi of 32.5 to 22.3  but somehow now i look ill, it seems the 'wee fat bloke' was actually a 'good look'


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 30, 2021)

Experiencing a massive comedown from our golf weekend in Scotland.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 30, 2021)

Social media experts that feel the need to argue about the same thing,making the same points over & over again.

quite sad really.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 30, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Experiencing a massive comedown from our golf weekend in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Scotland will do that to you 😀😀😀


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 30, 2021)

fundy said:



			Man Utd fans 

Click to expand...

😳


----------



## Piece (Aug 30, 2021)

90 mins round trip back to Dunelm after thinking I'd left my phone there. Only to find it was jammed down the side of the car seat 😂🤦‍♂️


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 31, 2021)

Playing an Open in Scotland on Saturday, the results being posted on HDID, and the scores still aren’t showing on my handicap… 

Are the SG and EG systems still not aligned???


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 31, 2021)

Coming back to work after a few days off to over 100 email in my inbox, one of my team leaving in a couple of weeks and the other off with Covid!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			Playing an Open in Scotland on Saturday, the results being posted on HDID, and the scores still aren’t showing on my handicap…

Are the SG and EG systems still not aligned???
		
Click to expand...

No. You will have to give your h/c sec the details yourself. Easier if you took a picture of your card at the end.

It's poor isn't it?


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 31, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No. You will have to give your h/c sec the details yourself. Easier if you took a picture of your card at the end.

It's poor isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

It’s bloody ridiculous mate. 
I’m looking at a full shot cut at least. I have a big matchplay final next Sunday and I now have to run around trying to do someone else’s simple job for them so that I can play off the correct handicap 😡


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			It’s bloody ridiculous mate.
I’m looking at a full shot cut at least. I have a big matchplay final next Sunday and I now have to run around trying to do someone else’s simple job for them so that I can play off the correct handicap 😡
		
Click to expand...

I played at one in June but thankfully the pro handing out the cards told us at the begining that we would have to sort this out ourselves. I took a picture of the card after the round, emailed it to the sec and a few days later it appeared. You do need something else, is it PCC? (I'm not up on these things but I think it is similar to old school CSS), relating to the competition so you will need to ask the club running it for that as well.

It really should not be asking a great deal of home unions to have systems that can talk to each other. It looks like mini empire building, from all parties, for this not to have happened.

At least you played well and will get a cut (eventually)


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 31, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			Playing an Open in Scotland on Saturday, the results being posted on HDID, and the scores still aren’t showing on my handicap…

Are the SG and EG systems still not aligned???
		
Click to expand...

We had an email from Scottish Golf this weekend saying we could now put a score in anywhere in the world on the SG app now


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 31, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			We had an email from Scottish Golf this weekend saying we could now put a score in anywhere in the world on the SG app now
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just checked on the MyEG app and we still can’t select non-English clubs. It needs sorting out sharpish. Imagine all those English bandits heading North to play all those gorgeous Scottish courses for a steal, taking the prizes, then not having their HC cut as a result 😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2021)

We intended having a barbeque this afternoon, but the farmer decided to do some muck spreading in the field right next to us.
Now it's nice and sunny but absolutely honking of


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2021)

When ordering a takeaway and you think you'll try something new for your meal this time. Then it arrives an hour later and you find out you've made a huge mistake.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 31, 2021)

The woman who had the Alpaca, didn't realise it had been going on for years 🙈


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2021)

The Sky hype over “Transfer deadline day” - pure nonsense


----------



## sunshine (Aug 31, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			It’s strange that you would advocate to do so, when clearly to do so is discouraged because it is inherently dangerous - whether you perceive it safe or not. Other road users, including the car you are undertaking will not be expecting that manoeuvre.

As an aside, I wonder if undertaking could be seen as careless driving/driving without due care and attention? If so can it attract points/fines?
		
Click to expand...

I've heard this explanation before.

But...
- if a moron is driving along in lane 3 when lanes 1 and 2 are completely empty, shouldn't the driver expect other motorists to undertake? In which case is it dangerous?
- driving along like a moron in lane 3 when lanes 1 and 2 are completely empty is definitely careless driving/driving without due care and attention. Has anyone ever been done for this? 

Typically I only drive on motorways at the weekend, when there are very few lorries about. Lane 1 of the M25 is completely empty, it's like my own private lane.


----------



## Pants (Aug 31, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Typically I only drive on motorways at the weekend, when there are very few lorries about. Lane 1 of the M25 is completely empty, it's like my own private lane.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure that driving in lane 1 is legal?  Or you telling us that lanes 1 and 2 aren't "lorries only"?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 31, 2021)

Jake Paul


----------



## IanM (Aug 31, 2021)

No rain for 2 weeks then forecasting rain for start of next week when I am off to Pennard


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 31, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Jake Paul
		
Click to expand...

The idiots who pay to watch Jake Paul


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 31, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			The idiots who pay to watch Jake Paul
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.
Look FairPlay to him for making money out of the idiots that are willing to pay,but he’s still a knob.
I might give him a bit of credit as a fighter if he fights an actual boxer.
Or fights a MMA fighter in the octagon.


----------



## IanM (Aug 31, 2021)

References to people on here I have to Google


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 31, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Agreed.
Look FairPlay to him for making money out of the idiots that are willing to pay,but he’s still a knob.
I might give him a bit of credit as a fighter if he fights an actual boxer.
Or fights a MMA fighter in the octagon.
		
Click to expand...

He,ll do neither first decent fighter/ boxer will knock him spark out


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 31, 2021)

IanM said:



			References to people on here I have to Google 

Click to expand...

Not just me then.

Which brings me on to my irritation..... people who are described as YouTubers or Social Media Influencers. Get a proper job.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 31, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not just me then.

Which brings me on to my irritation..... people who are described as YouTubers or Social Media Influencers. Get a proper job.
		
Click to expand...

 But it is a proper job and can pay fantastically well.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 31, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not just me then.

Which brings me on to my irritation..... people who are described as YouTubers or Social Media Influencers. Get a proper job.
		
Click to expand...

You left out the tiktokers 🥴


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 31, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not just me then.

Which brings me on to my irritation..... people who are described as YouTubers or Social Media Influencers. Get a proper job.
		
Click to expand...

What 'proper job' should this lot give up earning millions a year to do? 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/maddie...t-paid-youtube-stars-of-2020/?sh=4d219e526e50


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 31, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			But it is a proper job and can pay fantastically well.
		
Click to expand...

Crazy how much they make.
Some have made millions from others just watching them play video games 🤯
I can’t get my head around why you would watch someone play a video game,just play it yourself.
But then again people watch goggle box🤷‍♂️


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 31, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Crazy how much they make.
Some have made millions from others just watching them play video games 🤯
I can’t get my head around why you would watch someone play a video game,just play it yourself.
But then again people watch goggle box🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I watch a few Warzone players. It’s good fun! Same as why people watch golf or football etc.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 31, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			He,ll do neither first decent fighter/ boxer will knock him spark out
		
Click to expand...

Throw him in with Ngannou,I’d actually pay for that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 31, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I watch a few Warzone players. It’s good fun! Same as why people watch golf or football etc.
		
Click to expand...

Touché.
Wow I’m getting old 😣


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 31, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Touché.
Wow I’m getting old 😣
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Why watch football or golf when you could play yourself?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 31, 2021)

Guess the view depends on the subject matter, Rick Shield, Golf Mates etc all basically the same, make videos, get subscribers, get views, get money. Various topics and interests but they are making social media and YouTube content to make money


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 31, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			But it is a proper job and can pay fantastically well.
		
Click to expand...

Being a drug dealer can also pay fantastically well but it's not a proper job. Taking photos of yourself in a bikini laying on a sun lounger in Dubai and getting paid for it because you've got a couple of million imbeciles following you on Instagram isn't a proper job no matter how well paid it is. The money should go to whoever it is that Photoshops their images to make them look like that. But that's just my opinion and irritation, other views are also available.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 31, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Being a drug dealer can also pay fantastically well but it's not a proper job. Taking photos of yourself in a bikini laying on a sun lounger in Dubai and getting paid for it because you've got a couple of million imbeciles following you on Instagram isn't a proper job no matter how well paid it is. The money should go to whoever it is that Photoshops their images to make them look like that. But that's just my opinion and irritation, other views are also available.
		
Click to expand...

I also hate those types of social media types but people who make education or entertaining content are great. Veritasium is an amazing YouTube channel. Tom Scott is a great guy, too.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 31, 2021)

It is just the new way of advertising. Why pay millions for a TV ad or press marketing when you simply need to give away a couple of freebies and they do all the advertising for you directly to your target audience. 

Same with giving away golf clubs or tech gear to review etc or getting someone to play your course. It is just affordable marketing that is far more targeted than most. 

It also takes a great deal of time to edit and, as you say, Photoshop as necessary. Takes hours to produce a 20 minute video if you want it to look professional. Most even hire camera operators and other techs to make it professional


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 31, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I also hate those types of social media types but people who make education or entertaining content are great. Veritasium is an amazing YouTube channel. Tom Scott is a great guy, too.
		
Click to expand...

Probably should've been clearer in my original post. It's those people that are my irritation rather than those who educational or entertaining.

Never heard of either of the ones you mention but will have a look later this evening once the kids are in bed.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 31, 2021)

GB72 said:



			It is just the new way of advertising. Why pay millions for a TV ad or press marketing when you simply need to give away a couple of freebies and they do all the advertising for you directly to your target audience.

Same with giving away golf clubs or tech gear to review etc or getting someone to play your course. It is just affordable marketing that is far more targeted than most.

It also takes a great deal of time to edit and, as you say, Photoshop as necessary. Takes hours to produce a 20 minute video if you want it to look professional. Most even hire camera operators and other techs to make it professional
		
Click to expand...

Some of the golf youtubers release a video daily,that’s certainly a lot of work.
During the lockdown they were really struggling for content 😂


----------



## chellie (Aug 31, 2021)

Kaz said:



			There's a you tube channel that's basically three aussie blokes dropping various objects from a large height onto other objects. That's not a real job but, judging by the view numbers, probably quite lucrative and, to my eternal shame, strangely compelling viewing. Those guys are geniuses! 

Click to expand...


Anne now goes off to find them on you tube...........


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 31, 2021)

Kaz said:



			There's a you tube channel that's basically three aussie blokes dropping various objects from a large height onto other objects. That's not a real job but, judging by the view numbers, probably quite lucrative and, to my eternal shame, strangely compelling viewing. Those guys are geniuses! 

Click to expand...

are those the same guys that drop stuff like fridges on to a massive trampoline?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The woman who had the Alpaca, didn't realise it had been going on for years 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Oops. I though that was Alopecia


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 1, 2021)

Bloody Middlesex FA. I've not been able to login to their Full Time website (which I need to do certain admin for my Sunday Team) for two months, they still don't even seem to understand what the problem is let alone be close to fixing it. I'm the one giving them suggestions of what to do, they are clueless. If it isn't fixed within 12 days before the season starts, we are the ones who risk getting a fine for not completing ref reviews and team sheets! It's a joke. I guess the FA is incompetent at all levels.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 1, 2021)

Groundhog day weather-wise. Day after day after day of cloudy, overcast skies and I'm thoroughly fed up with it now!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Groundhog day weather-wise. Day after day after day of cloudy, overcast skies and I'm thoroughly fed up with it now!
		
Click to expand...

Think yourself lucky you haven't just spent £5,000 on solar panels.

Neither have I but I'm sure somebody has.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Bloody Middlesex FA. I've not been able to login to their Full Time website (which I need to do certain admin for my Sunday Team) for two months, they still don't even seem to understand what the problem is let alone be close to fixing it. I'm the one giving them suggestions of what to do, they are clueless. If it isn't fixed within 12 days before the season starts, we are the ones who risk getting a fine for not completing ref reviews and team sheets! It's a joke. I guess the FA is incompetent at all levels.
		
Click to expand...

The FA website is dreadful, we as parents just had to register and link to our kids, it was not a very nice experience!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 1, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Think yourself lucky you haven't just spent £5,000 on solar panels.

Neither have I but I'm sure somebody has.

Click to expand...

To be fair the panels would still collect a lot of energy , myth that it needs to be brilliant sunshine


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 1, 2021)

Appliances direct. What a shoddy outfit 

Ordered air con in July.

Delivery 27th August (arranged around work)
Install 1st sept 

They tried to change delivery to 26th the week before (I wouldnt be here) had to call for hours to change it back 

Install heard nothing , yesterday chased .. they tech called me himself and said I'm coming Thursday do you know this? Nope I was expecting you tomorrow (today) he apologised he said he getting to jobs and people not even in as they been told different dates 

They emailed me just now to say install put back until Friday .. I wouldn't care but it's a 3 day job I was off 1st 2nd 3rd

If they start 3rd I'm working 4th 5th

So called the tech back he said what? Far as I know I'm with you tomorrow 9am nothings changed since we spoke yesterday

Calling him back in 10 mins for him to speak to head office who seem clueless compared to the tech himself .. they hadn't even sent him the photos he asked for , I sent them direct to him over what's app 

Avoid them


----------



## sunshine (Sep 1, 2021)

Pants said:



			Are you sure that driving in lane 1 is legal?  Or you telling us that lanes 1 and 2 aren't "lorries only"? 

Click to expand...

I seem to be only one that uses the nearside lane at the weekend. On the M25.

As you drive further from London, driving tends to become more considerate / aligned to the highway code.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 1, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I seem to be only one that uses the nearside lane at the weekend. On the M25.

As you drive further from London, driving tends to become more considerate / aligned to the highway code.
		
Click to expand...

It must be one of those curious quirks where people actually get worse with more experience. I only started driving this year so have only been on a few motorways, but I'm more than happy to drive in the left lanes and let people go past me. I prefer it that way. Me and my little Fiesta are at home there.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 1, 2021)

In the last 2 hours I have seen 4 different cars, none of them Learners, approach a roundabout, signal left and go straight ahead.......
I can't even contemplate the possibility that it could enter someone's head to think that this is the correct thing to do...
I am depressed


----------



## JamesR (Sep 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			In the last 2 hours I have seen 4 different cars, none of them Learners, approach a roundabout, signal left and go straight ahead.......
I can't even contemplate the possibility that it could enter someone's head to think that this is the correct thing to do...
I am depressed 

Click to expand...

That's why I drive a BMW...I don't indicate at all, so no one gets confused


----------



## chellie (Sep 1, 2021)

Just been shopping. Christmas things are appearing


----------



## bobmac (Sep 1, 2021)

chellie said:



			Just been shopping. Christmas things are appearing

Click to expand...

Any sign of any mince pies yet?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			In the last 2 hours I have seen 4 different cars, none of them Learners, approach a roundabout, signal left and go straight ahead.......
I can't even contemplate the possibility that it could enter someone's head to think that this is the correct thing to do...
I am depressed 

Click to expand...

Not trying to be pedantic but if they were learners wouldn't the driving instructor tell them to cancel out the indicator?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 1, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Not trying to be pedantic but if they were learners wouldn't the driving instructor tell them to cancel out the indicator?
		
Click to expand...

They should but if you're doing a mock test or a real test you have to let these kind of things happen unless there is real potential for a collision.
Plus..not all instructors are as aware as I am


----------



## IainP (Sep 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			In the last 2 hours I have seen 4 different cars, none of them Learners, approach a roundabout, signal left and go straight ahead.......
I can't even contemplate the possibility that it could enter someone's head to think that this is the correct thing to do...
I am depressed 

Click to expand...

An observation that seems to be increasingly common is the "I'll indicate right, to let you know I'm not going left" thing. When going straight on.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			They should but if you're doing a mock test or a real test you have to let these kind of things happen unless there is real potential for a collision.
Plus..not all instructors are as aware as I am

Click to expand...

Watch out

@Imurg has achieved self awareness

Next thing he’ll start eating us all

We are doomed 😬


----------



## chrisd (Sep 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			They should but if you're doing a mock test or a real test you have to let these kind of things happen unless there is real potential for a collision.
Plus..not all instructors are as aware as I am

Click to expand...

🤣🤣


----------



## chellie (Sep 1, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Any sign of any mince pies yet?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know but I still have some in my freezer.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 1, 2021)

chellie said:



			Don't know but I still have some in my freezer.
		
Click to expand...

Don't tell LordT..he'll set up a cross country raiding party....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Don't tell LordT..he'll set up a cross country raiding party....

Click to expand...

I'm down to my last 8 so @chellie is safe for now 😄. I think they will be out soon, late September at the latest. I think I will have timed it perfectly 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 1, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Any sign of any mince pies yet?
		
Click to expand...

Tart


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 1, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It's been gorgeous up here today. I can tell by looking out the window while I slave away at work. Tomorrow I have the day off to play golf..... we all know what's going to happen!
		
Click to expand...

Nice and sunny here tomorrow Kaz,get yourself and gear over here-out today and course running with scary greens ( holed sod all )
Hells bells -it was warm, damn warm today-absolutely cream crackered when finished-and that with a buggy
Think I'll have the shorts on -but don't let that put you off


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 1, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Lol, I've already got two rounds lined up for tomorrow! Buggy might not be a bad idea....
		
Click to expand...

TWO?
God, you must be fit!
Hope you enjoy and play well-don't forget the Soltan for that ( fair? ) complexion
Scotland being given a lesson by Denmark tonight-


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 2, 2021)

The scum on this earth 

Just got email from work about being careful removing anti vax / mask posters from the stations / trains as people have been taping razer blades to them!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 2, 2021)

Joe Rogan


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			The scum on this earth

Just got email from work about being careful removing anti vax / mask posters from the stations / trains as people have been taping razer blades to them!
		
Click to expand...

Wtf???? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 2, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Joe Rogan
		
Click to expand...

I use to be a big fan of his podcast.
Find him too arrogant now. 
Still rate him as a UFC commentator tho.


----------



## Patster1969 (Sep 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			The scum on this earth

Just got email from work about being careful removing anti vax / mask posters from the stations / trains as people have been taping razer blades to them!
		
Click to expand...

Another indication that this world is irretrievably broken


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 2, 2021)

Omid Scobie


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 2, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Omid Scobie
		
Click to expand...

He’s right though.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2021)

Someone actually emailed me to ask if I could convert an Excel to a PDF for them. Seriously?? What year is this? Who still hasn't found the 'print to PDF' option??


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 2, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			He’s right though.
		
Click to expand...

rubbish


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2021)

There's actually very little about today that hasn't irritated the hell out of me and it's only 3.15pm....
Going to be a long rest of the day..


----------



## Dando (Sep 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			There's actually very little about today that hasn't irritated the hell out of me and it's only 3.15pm....
Going to be a long rest of the day..

Click to expand...

you miserable old sod


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2021)

Dando said:



			you miserable old sod
		
Click to expand...

Nah,,just Grumpy and Old


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 2, 2021)

A staff member lying to me because they know I can’t possibly prove it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 2, 2021)

Trousers and the current fashion for them to be tighter. I don't like tight, particularly in the gentlemen's region, and so I am having to go up a waist size as that alters everything else. That can make the fit a little too baggy unnecessarily. Irritating.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Trousers and the current fashion for them to be tighter. I don't like tight, particularly in the gentlemen's region, and so I am having to go up a waist size as that alters everything else. That can make the fit a little too baggy unnecessarily. Irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Wear a skirt then( or a kilt )??
Might suit you, sir-suit you sir!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 2, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Wear a skirt then( or a kilt )??
Might suit you, sir-suit you sir!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't want a cold up draft in winter 😳


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't want a cold up draft in winter 😳
		
Click to expand...

That's why you should do what any true Scotsman does and wear underpants under your kilt.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 2, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's why you should do what any true Scotsman does and wear underpants under your kilt. 

Click to expand...

Thought that was a well-kept secret?
very small 'budgie-smugglers


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			He’s right though.
		
Click to expand...

But is he [ Omidscobie ] really just an anagram


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 2, 2021)

Been in a restaurant in Dundee tonight. came to pay the bill and was asked”Do you want to leave a tip?” How everything has changed. Thought I had a choice.

More importantly Lord T I have 10 mince pies left


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 2, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Been in a restaurant in Dundee tonight. came to pay the bill and was asked”Do you want to leave a tip?” How everything has changed. Thought I had a choice.

More importantly Lord T I have 10 mince pies left
		
Click to expand...

I had that a few times when paying by card, but I prefer leaving a cash tip .. Small pies for small guys M'Lud


----------



## Piece (Sep 2, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Omid Scobie
		
Click to expand...

I had to Google that name. Saw a pic of the said person and quickly released I’m not interested in looking any further.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Been in a restaurant in Dundee tonight. came to pay the bill and was asked”Do you want to leave a tip?” How everything has changed. Thought I had a choice.

More importantly Lord T I have 10 mince pies left
		
Click to expand...

Fair play 👏.

Not long until this years production is hitting the shelves 😄

On the tip front, on our recent trip to London a 12% service charge was added automatically to each place we ate at. I know we can ask to have it removed but that is always an uncomfortable conversation. It seems gone are the days when it is up to the customer in any way, when no pressure is put on the customer and service actually has to be good on it's own.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fair play 👏.

Not long until this years production is hitting the shelves 😄

On the tip front, on our recent trip to London a 12% service charge was added automatically to each place we ate at. I know we can ask to have it removed but that is always an uncomfortable conversation. It seems gone are the days when it is up to the customer in any way, when no pressure is put on the customer and service actually has to be good on it's own.
		
Click to expand...

I have always wondered how chefs/restaurant managers decide on their pricing for a new dish: 
Ingredients - Check
New utensils/pans - Check
Staff training - Check
Gas/Electricity - Check
Washing up - Check
Taking it to the customer - Bugger! Forgot that one!  Let's just add something to the bill after they have eaten it.  They'll never notice.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 3, 2021)

Neilds said:



			I have always wondered how chefs/restaurant managers decide on their pricing for a new dish:
Ingredients - Check
New utensils/pans - Check
Staff training - Check
Gas/Electricity - Check
Washing up - Check
Taking it to the customer - Bugger! Forgot that one!  Let's just add something to the bill after they have eaten it.  They'll never notice.
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember Gordon Ramsey once say add up the cost of the ingredients and multiply by 4 to give you the cost per plate.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fair play 👏.

Not long until this years production is hitting the shelves 😄

On the tip front, on our recent trip to London a 12% service charge was added automatically to each place we ate at. I know we can ask to have it removed but that is always an uncomfortable conversation. It seems gone are the days when it is up to the customer in any way, when no pressure is put on the customer and service actually has to be good on it's own.
		
Click to expand...

90% of the time I ask for it to be taken off the bill. 90% of the time I tell the manager I decide if you’re good enough for a tip. Sometimes I tip more, sometimes less. Occasionally nothing.

Bizarrely, here in rural Spain they don’t like tips. They, almost, don’t understand the concept. And if you over tip they give you some money back.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Sep 3, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Been in a restaurant in Dundee tonight. came to pay the bill and was asked”Do you want to leave a tip?” How everything has changed. Thought I had a choice.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but doesn't, "Do you want to leave  a tip?" give you the option of saying "No"?
Sounds like a choice to me.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 3, 2021)

GuyInLyon said:



			Sorry, but doesn't, "Do you want to leave  a tip?" give you the option of saying "No"?
Sounds like a choice to me.
		
Click to expand...

Have to say I was confused by this too. Surely the “do you want” is an option? Or are we missing something?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Have to say I was confused by this too. Surely the “do you want” is an option? Or are we missing something?
		
Click to expand...

I think it is more that there is an element of pressure being put on the customer. In the past a tip was purely down to you as you paid, it was a private matter, no question was ever asked, no pressure put on. Asking the question changes that. People can scoff at that but it is a subtle psychological change.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think it is more that there is an element of pressure being put on the customer. In the past a tip was purely down to you as you paid, it was a private matter, no question was ever asked, no pressure put on. Asking the question changes that. People can scoff at that but it is a subtle psychological change.
		
Click to expand...

So I assumed it was paying by card. The whole point of which is not paying by cash (maybe because you don’t have any on you) and that would be the only way to leave a tip without processing a secondary transaction. There is no other way to do it in a single eTranasaction than to give the user the option. It’s not pressure, it’s a simple question which presents an option. Yes or No. 

Technology changes our psychological habits every day, the convenience of paying your bill by card comes with the question of leaving a tip.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			So I assumed it was paying by card. The whole point of which is not paying by cash (maybe because you don’t have any on you) and that would be the only way to leave a tip without processing a secondary transaction. There is no other way to do it in a single eTranasaction than to give the user the option. It’s not pressure, it’s a simple question which presents an option. Yes or No.

Technology changes our psychological habits every day, the convenience of paying your bill by card comes with the question of leaving a tip.
		
Click to expand...

There is usually an option when entering your card details as to whether you want to add a tip. Not always but usually. Click yes, add the amount and then it is pooled together. Nothing verbal then needs to be said. As you say, perhaps it will become common as we go towards being cashless but it a change and we don't tend to like change.

You can also come back to tipping as a concept but that is another thread entirely............


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is usually an option when entering your card details as to whether you want to add a tip. Not always but usually. Click yes, add the amount and then it is pooled together. Nothing verbal then needs to be said. As you say, perhaps it will become common as we go towards being cashless but it a change and we don't tend to like change.

You can also come back to tipping as a concept but that is another thread entirely............
		
Click to expand...

The option to leave a tip when paying by card has been around for years.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



*There is usually an option when entering your card* details as to whether you want to add a tip. Not always but usually. Click yes, add the amount and then it is pooled together. Nothing verbal then needs to be said. As you say, perhaps it will become common as we go towards being cashless but it a change and we don't tend to like change.

You can also come back to tipping as a concept but that is another thread entirely............
		
Click to expand...

This is what I assumed he meant. If he was verbally asked then that's different.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The option to leave a tip when paying by card has been around for years.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, which is why asking the question is unnecessary unless it is to add pressure to leave one.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, which is why asking the question is unnecessary unless it is to add pressure to leave one.
		
Click to expand...

Actually GiF it was my wife that took the bill as I went elsewhere. She felt uncomfortable and when she said the wrong button, in the server’s opinion he was somewhat aggressive as he expected a tip. Incidentally it was 15.15 and he only came on shift @15.00 so had little idea of any problems we had encountered.

I do accept the comments from GiF and GiL but I am afraid some people feel uncomfortable and pressurised in this situation


----------



## fundy (Sep 3, 2021)

Sky


----------



## NearHull (Sep 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			Sky
		
Click to expand...

The blue bit above our heads?
The isle of ……..?
The girls name ?

or


----------



## fundy (Sep 3, 2021)

NearHull said:



			The blue bit above our heads?
The isle of ……..?
The girls name ?

or
		
Click to expand...

the ones who thought it was ok to cancel an appt booked a couple of weeks ago 7 hrs into their 9 hour slot but didnt even have the decency to phone me to explain just sent me details of a new appt, then flat out lied when contacted about it

you asked......


----------



## GB72 (Sep 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			Sky
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 3, 2021)

GB72 said:



View attachment 38255

Click to expand...

Ah but Abe was yelling at a cloud 😁


----------



## GB72 (Sep 3, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Ah but Abe was yelling at a cloud 😁
		
Click to expand...

OK you find a better one


----------



## bobmac (Sep 3, 2021)

GB72 said:



			OK you find a better one 

Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2021)

fundy said:



			the ones who thought it was ok to cancel an appt booked a couple of weeks ago 7 hrs into their 9 hour slot but didnt even have the decency to phone me to explain just sent me details of a new appt, then flat out lied when contacted about it

you asked......
		
Click to expand...

I can top that one! My mate at work went to virgin for his broadband, so his broadband cut off midnight , install next day

Getting towards end of day called them

Oh we cancelled your order because our techs say we need to dig up the road and we don't want to do that

So now he has to wait until today think it was for bt

Bear in mind this was mid August lol


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2021)

Piece said:



			I had to Google that name. Saw a pic of the said person and quickly released I’m not interested in looking any further.
		
Click to expand...

.................... and I've just done exactly the same.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 5, 2021)

Driving through south London yesterday and there's loads of 20mph zones. No problem with that as even the numpties seemed to obey them but one of the zones was on a dual carriageway! What's that about?!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

Dottie Pepper - I find her worse as a pundit than a player...

Hope she needs a nap this afternoon!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

People who simply cannot agree to disagree.


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			People who simply cannot agree to disagree.
		
Click to expand...


There's certainly a few that reside around these parts!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2021)

Feeling like I'm taking my life in my hands every time I cycle these days. I tend towards minor rural roads but then tractors are a real hazard "I'm not moving - into the verge with you" and car drivers seem to panic and squeeze past dangerously.


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2021)

Americans.
Both golfers and spectators.
"Time to shine, time to shine, time to shine."
Just *SHUT UP!*


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 6, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Driving through south London yesterday and there's loads of 20mph zones. No problem with that as even the numpties seemed to obey them but one of the zones was on a dual carriageway! What's that about?!
		
Click to expand...

The 20 lmph  limit is London wide now. A totally barking idea


----------



## NearHull (Sep 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			People who simply cannot agree to disagree.
		
Click to expand...

I could never agree to that!

 sorry…….a bit childish, but I couldn’t resist


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I could never agree to that!

sorry…….a bit childish, but I couldn’t resist
		
Click to expand...

Poor effort. You need to tell me in detail why that is a flawed concept and keep battering at me until I concede and agree


----------



## Neilds (Sep 6, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The 20 lmph  limit is London wide now. A totally barking idea
		
Click to expand...

I thought you couldn’t get anywhere near 20mph in London!😄


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Poor effort. You need to tell me in detail why that is a flawed concept and keep battering at me until I concede and agree 

Click to expand...

And if you don’t agree we can call you a racist, bigot or a somethingaphobe to “win” the argument


----------



## Neilds (Sep 6, 2021)

Zoe Ball on R2 Breakfast Show and her continual over use of the word 'Emotional'.  Watches a TV show - "So emotional", plays a record - "Feel so emotional", reads a listener tweet - "that is so emotional".  She even gets emotional when the travel report is done!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 6, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Zoe Ball on R2 Breakfast Show and her continual over use of the word 'Emotional'.  Watches a TV show - "So emotional", plays a record - "Feel so emotional", reads a listener tweet - "that is so emotional".  She even gets emotional when the travel report is done!
		
Click to expand...

Just you wait till she gets super emotional


----------



## bobmac (Sep 6, 2021)

Note to the world.......
Super means brilliant, fantastic, excellent 
It does not mean 'very'.
I don't care what the dictionary says, its not in my house.

And don't get me started on 'bespoke'


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2021)

Wife back at work fully today 

Taken leave as eldest school doesn't start until 20th , didn't want our parents to do their days with all 3 without us there it's tough 

Air con overrun until hopefully today if they show .. that's gonna be fun lol


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 6, 2021)

Just having a look at current Swedish tax laws… it doesn’t look good at all, as contractor you look to retain 64-73% of your incomings ( but then this covers unpaid holiday, pension, and short notice termination- which permanent employees forget that they have) . 
The new laws push this figure down to 45% .. which if I choose to carry on, I would require a rate rise of 63% to make it equivalent financially, but doesn’t cover the extra costs of accounting or living costs. 
Got some difficult decisions ahead for next year,  not up for taking a wage drop at any level especially given the impact of quality of life is degraded and the possibility of not meeting my current obligations. Will look into doing an HGV license 👍


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 6, 2021)

Just how do designers come up with so many ways to make it fiendishly difficult to change a headlight in a car!


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 6, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Just how do designers come up with so many ways to make it fiendishly difficult to change a headlight in a car!
		
Click to expand...

They have control of the whole industry! They no longer contemplate quality, design rules or the customer.. it’s just purely how it looks. Modern cars are shells that the engineers must try and fix stuff in .. it’s like the clothing industry all cat walk models are straight up straight down unlike real people .. they make life easy for themselves by “designing “ like this. Hopefully coach building will come back and the platforms will be engineered and dressed by a coach builder. Every thing will function and won’t be constrained …

ah that felt good .. thank you for the opportunity to release


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2021)

Bubba Watson


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Just how do designers come up with so many ways to make it fiendishly difficult to change a headlight in a car!
		
Click to expand...

We used to have a Renault grand scenic and you needed the skills of an expert proctologist and a Jeremy Beadle style little hand to change the headlight bulb.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			We used to have a Renault grand scenic and you needed the skills of an expert proctologist and a Jeremy Beadle style little hand to change the headlight bulb.
		
Click to expand...

My local Citroën dealer always had a lad with small hands on the payroll.....specifically for changing headlamp bulbs.


----------



## Brads (Sep 6, 2021)

Go to Renault and get a quote to change the heedlight bulb in a Megane.

Hilarious.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 6, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The 20 lmph  limit is London wide now. A totally barking idea
		
Click to expand...

It's not London-wide.  Its only roads managed by TfL, and then only those in the central congestion zone. Which in reality is a tiny minority of roads. Doesn't stop it being a pain in the a*** though.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 6, 2021)

Neilds said:



			I thought you couldn’t get anywhere near 20mph in London!😄
		
Click to expand...




backwoodsman said:



			It's not London-wide.  Its only roads managed by TfL, and then only those in the central congestion zone. Which in reality is a tiny minority of roads. Doesn't stop it being a pain in the a*** though.
		
Click to expand...

A
It goes out to the South Circular so includes Lambeth, Lewisham as well as Wandsworth, Chelsea and Kensington, Camden, Westminster...basically everywhere inside the North and South Circulars...or will be very soon. I would say thats more or less London wide.
It's a blooming maddening thing to deal with.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			A
It goes out to the South Circular so includes Lambeth, Lewisham as well as Wandsworth, Chelsea and Kensington, Camden, Westminster...basically everywhere inside the North and South Circulars...or will be very soon. I would say thats more or less London wide.
It's a blooming maddening thing to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

Considering tfl maintain the majority of major roads (a and b roads) within the m25 it isn't the the entire of London 

Doesn't affect a lot of greater London .. yet anyways


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 6, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Just how do designers come up with so many ways to make it fiendishly difficult to change a headlight in a car!
		
Click to expand...

Makes me feel better when 4 people at Halfords all failed too! Apparently the chap with the "magic fingers" isn't in today (despite 3 of the 4 boasting that they were unbeaten at it) so I will have to go back another day. Maybe that's a post for Gladdens the heart?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Considering tfl maintain the majority of major roads (a and b roads) within the m25 it isn't the the entire of London

Doesn't affect a lot of greater London .. yet anyways
		
Click to expand...

Its starting to...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Its starting to...
		
Click to expand...

When I turn off north circular and have a 20 mph zone rest of way to work most of time I'm lucky to get to 15 mph anyways with the amount of traffic


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			A
It goes out to the South Circular so includes Lambeth, Lewisham as well as Wandsworth, Chelsea and Kensington, Camden, Westminster...basically everywhere inside the North and South Circulars...or will be very soon. I would say thats more or less London wide.
It's a blooming maddening thing to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

The last place you only want to be doing 20 mph is lewisham


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Makes me feel better when 4 people at Halfords all failed too! Apparently the chap with the "magic fingers" isn't in today (despite 3 of the 4 boasting that they were unbeaten at it) so I will have to go back another day. Maybe that's a post for Gladdens the heart?
		
Click to expand...

Halfords refused to do ours when I took it to them. Got the bulb and paid for fitting. The guy came out to the car, looked at it and just said "Nope, we don't change those". Had to go back in to the shop to get a refund for the fitting.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Halfords refused to do ours when I took it to them. Got the bulb and paid for fitting. The guy came out to the car, looked at it and just said "Nope, we don't change those". Had to go back in to the shop to get a refund for the fitting.
		
Click to expand...

Kwik fit refused to regas the air con on my hybrid few years back ...

Prepaid had to get a refund 

Went local garage and they did it. Couldn't understand why they refused .. "we don't touch hybrids" good luck with that .. and tbh like the garage said .. litterally connect to the tubes and press go on a machine 

Anyone could do it apparently


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			The last place you want to be is lewisham
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya 👍😂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2021)

Sports commentators exaggerating how good a shot was. "She's hit the perfect 6 iron into that green". No she hasn't, the perfect 6 iron would go in the hole not end up 10 feet away. She's hit a very good, or even excellent, shot not a perfect shot.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			When I turn off north circular and have a 20 mph zone rest of way to work most of time I'm lucky to get to 15 mph anyways with the amount of traffic
		
Click to expand...

Wait until sections of the North Circular have that limit just as the South Circular does.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 6, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fixed that for ya 👍😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don't know, Lambeth is worst. But then the days of the old North Peckham Estate, Angel Town and the like are gone and new demons in their place.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Wait until sections of the North Circular have that limit just as the South Circular does.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair parts of it are 30 and I average 10mph through these parts


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			To be fair parts of it are 30 and I average 10mph through these parts
		
Click to expand...

If the limit was time specific, I could understand. But when you're on these roads at 5am, they are empty and youre doing 20 mph with nothing around except a speed camera....
Anyways, they're my irritation.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If the limit was time specific, I could understand. But when you're on these roads at 5am, they are empty and youre doing 20 mph with nothing around except a speed camera....
Anyways, they're my irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I agree. Did a bagel run for the lads before covid on a night shift .. archway road 26mph camera flashed .. forgot it was a 20

Luckily nothing ever came of it


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Halfords refused to do ours when I took it to them. Got the bulb and paid for fitting. The guy came out to the car, looked at it and just said "Nope, we don't change those". Had to go back in to the shop to get a refund for the fitting.
		
Click to expand...

So what did you do instead, just buy a new car??


----------



## drdel (Sep 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			So what did you do instead, just buy a new car??
		
Click to expand...

Many hybrids use a different refrigerant because of electric pumps etc. It is unsafe to use the wrong one so in this case Halfords were right.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			So what did you do instead, just buy a new car??
		
Click to expand...

Crashed it into a metal fence and got the insurance to pay out as a write off.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 6, 2021)

drdel said:



			Many hybrids use a different refrigerant because of electric pumps etc. It is unsafe to use the wrong one so in this case Halfords were right.
		
Click to expand...

Is that for the cool white light bulbs?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 7, 2021)

drdel said:



			Many hybrids use a different refrigerant because of electric pumps etc. It is unsafe to use the wrong one so in this case Halfords were right.
		
Click to expand...

Kwik fit.

And the policy of no hybrids wasn't just air con

No service. Mot only tyres they would do 

Great garage that


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 7, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Kwik fit.

And the policy of no hybrids wasn't just air con

No service. Mot only tyres they would do

Great garage that
		
Click to expand...

That’s probably because they don’t want their people touching cars with systems they aren’t trained on. A hybrid car does have rather high voltages that need respecting so I can understand them having a blanket policy of no touching hybrids right now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 7, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			That’s probably because they don’t want their people touching cars with systems they aren’t trained on. A hybrid car does have rather high voltages that need respecting so I can understand them having a blanket policy of no touching hybrids right now.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is you go to them for a basic service which doesn't touch the hybrid system it's brake pads .. checking oil etc. The hybrid side is entirely different

Plus in this day and age keep up or be left behind


----------



## Piece (Sep 7, 2021)

My naughty cat. Swipes a large dragonfly out of the air, leaves it in perfect condition to die. Then proceeds to urinate on the doorstep.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 7, 2021)

Piece said:



			My naughty cat. Swipes a large dragonfly out of the air, leaves it in perfect condition to die. Then proceeds to urinate on the doorstep. 

Click to expand...

Can’t imagine dragon flies urinate a lot 🤪😉


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 7, 2021)

Piece said:



			My naughty cat. Swipes a large dragonfly out of the air, leaves it in perfect condition to die. Then proceeds to urinate on the doorstep. 

Click to expand...

ACAB. 🤭


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 7, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Can’t imagine dragon flies urinate a lot 🤪😉
		
Click to expand...

Well , dragons have flies for a reason


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 7, 2021)

People who don't seem to understand that many of us running grassroots sports clubs are volunteers and have other things like work or hobbies to do and a family to spend time with, as well as running a club. 

People give up a lot of their time for free so your kids can play sports. Don't treat them like you are superior or behave like a moron. 

And if you do. Don't whine when you get told where to go!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 7, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			People who don't seem to understand that many of us running grassroots sports clubs are volunteers and have other things like work or hobbies to do and a family to spend time with, as well as running a club.

People give up a lot of their time for free so your kids can play sports. Don't treat them like you are superior or behave like a moron.

And if you do. Don't whine when you get told where to go!
		
Click to expand...

Totaly agree. When he used to help with junior rugby, my brother's standard response was, if you have a complaint, put on your boots, pick up a whistle and volunteer with everyone else. If you do not want to do that, keep quiet and if you cannot keep quiet, keep away.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 7, 2021)

Another year, another red letter from inland revenue, a big fine and another appeal for not sending in a tax return that I do not need to send.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 7, 2021)

Social media abuse .. why do it? 
If I was being abused I would close my account and live in blissful ignorance. 
I know some people set themselves up for some trolling.. some of which is highly amusing but I don’t get why you should abuse someone.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 7, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The 20 lmph  limit is London wide now. A totally barking idea
		
Click to expand...

 Barking has a capital B


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 7, 2021)

Driven 250 miles today from Montrose to Cumbria. lorry driver who signal on The Motorway then pull out thinking they own the road. Sure this was not in the Highway Code but Lorry drivers think they own the Motorway


----------



## Slime (Sep 7, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Driven 250 miles today from Montrose to Cumbria. lorry driver who signal on The Motorway then pull out thinking they own the road. Sure this was not in the Highway Code but *Lorry drivers think they own the Motorway*

Click to expand...

Probably because there are no cyclists there!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 7, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Barking has a capital B
		
Click to expand...

Dogs don't do capital letters


----------



## Slime (Sep 7, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



*D*ogs don't do capital letters

Click to expand...

They do in your post!


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2021)

Went and visited some old friends tonight and went out to dinner to a restaurant havent been to for 5+ years. Food was as excellent as always.

the irritation? Theyre still unable to add the bill up, its still done manually and the total is £20 more than the sum of the items on the bill! Leopards and spots!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 8, 2021)

Slime said:



			They do in your post!  

Click to expand...

I’m quite sure dogs barking in Barking aren’t overly concerned.......


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 8, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Dogs don't do capital letters

Click to expand...

 so it's the same on the Isle of Dogs then


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 8, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Another year, another red letter from inland revenue, a big fine and another appeal for not sending in a tax return that I do not need to send.
		
Click to expand...

Can't you send them an invoice for your time replying to their nonsense ( and tell them Quick settlement is required! )
I did it many years ago to a bank and got £35 put into my account


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 8, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Can't you send them an invoice for your time replying to their nonsense ( and tell them Quick settlement is required! )
I did it many years ago to a bank and got £35 put into my account

Click to expand...

I think they’d send me an invoice for all franked mail for the letters I ignore till the red one comes!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 8, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Can't you send them an invoice for your time replying to their nonsense ( and tell them Quick settlement is required! )
I did it many years ago to a bank and got £35 put into my account

Click to expand...

I did that with Talk Talk a few years ago. We moved out of a rental property and told them by phone and email the date we were moving out. A Polish family moved in after us and used our still active phoneline to call their relatives back home in Poland. They then chased me for the bill and despite providing all the evidence they asked for continued to chase me for it. I got so fed up  taking calls from them, sometimes three or four times a day, that after checking they were recording the call and telling them that I was also recording it, I told them that if they continued to call me then I would charge them for taking their calls at a rate of £400 per day or part thereof. I told them to stop calling me and take me to court for the outstanding balance. They called me twice more after that so I submitted an invoice to them for £800 and got a cheque for £400 sent through to me as "full and final payment".


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 8, 2021)

Folks that expect a lot for very little. Was asked to build a set of old school monitor style speakers, proper big room fillers, the kind that cost about £4k for a cheap set. Quoted £1500 which includes a hand veneered fiinish of his choosing, was told that was "way more than he thought it would be." 

Thats 2 x woofers, 2 x mid bass, 2 x compression drivers, 2 x passive radiators and 2 sets of 3-way crossover components. And also before cabinet materials and finishes. 

He doesn't want much then!


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 9, 2021)

Is there an unwritten rule that every televised football match has to have a woman either presenting or on the panel? I get the equality argument, but it looks to me like pure tokenism. The standard panel seems to be two famous male international players and a woman no one has ever heard of.

I realise this will be totally non-pc, so am ready for the flak, but it doesn't half irritate me.


----------



## Don Barzini (Sep 9, 2021)

My three squabbling children, who couldn’t agree on the colour of an orange if their lives depended on it.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Is there an unwritten rule that every televised football match has to have a woman either presenting or on the panel? I get the equality argument, but it looks to me like pure tokenism. The standard panel seems to be two famous male international players and a woman no one has ever heard of.

I realise this will be totally non-pc, so am ready for the flak, but it doesn't half irritate me.
		
Click to expand...

i am all for equality and fresh thinking.  Clearly Emma Hayes is very accomplished and an MBE - but can she talk on a TV show. I struggled with it and the chemistry between the pundits. If they could find someone who can talk it would be really good to have them.  Cricket seems to have found Isha Guha who is fantastic and is much better than some of her male colleagues.  agree with you that right now it smacks of tokenism


----------



## Mudball (Sep 9, 2021)

24 hours since the Broadband in the area went down.  Does Virgin Media care.. nada.

Registered on their service status website. twice got a text saying it has been fixed  Was it fixed.. not a chance. 

I think VM sending out 'it is fixed' message so that they meet some SLA and dont have to refund money. 

Working from home, on a hotspot.  Not the best way for video calls..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 9, 2021)

Mudball said:



			i am all for equality and fresh thinking.  Clearly Emma Hayes is very accomplished and an MBE - but can she talk on a TV show. I struggled with it and the chemistry between the pundits. If they could find someone who can talk it would be really good to have them.  Cricket seems to have found Isha Guha who is fantastic and is much better than some of her male colleagues.  agree with you that right now it smacks of tokenism
		
Click to expand...

You just know that Roy Keane is sat there thinking 'you shouldn't be there', hence no chemistry. If it was a womans international then she should be front and centre but it isn't. She hasn't played at that level, she hasn't managed at that level. It is why male championship, div1, div 2 etc players and managers with years of experience and great communication skills still don't get a gig on those programmes. It's about credibility.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 9, 2021)

Went to a music festival last weekend, I have a runny nose and bit of a sore throat now, just like when I had covid a couple of months ago but without the banging headache. Really not sure what to do, book a pcr test or just go with it 🤔


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Went to a music festival last weekend, I have a runny nose and bit of a sore throat now, just like when I had covid a couple of months ago but without the banging headache. Really not sure what to do, book a pcr test or just go with it 🤔
		
Click to expand...

did you drink too much, do a lot of singing along, and sleep in a tent? that's what it sounds like to me


----------



## Neilds (Sep 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Went to a music festival last weekend, I have a runny nose and bit of a sore throat now, just like when I had covid a couple of months ago but without the banging headache. Really not sure what to do, book a pcr test or just go with it 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Do a test, the only responsible thing to do.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Went to a music festival last weekend, I have a runny nose and bit of a sore throat now, just like when I had covid a couple of months ago but without the banging headache. Really not sure what to do, book a pcr test or just go with it 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Pick up a lateral flow test from Boots, or other pharmacies. My daughter is working at a pub at the moment and she tests herself every few days. You can either go online and get them delivered or pop in and pick them up. No cost, dead simple.

Saying that, my money is on Rudebhoy's suggestion


----------



## Mudball (Sep 9, 2021)

Waited 12 weeks for a new garage door.  Finally arriving today.  The builder called today to say that the garage door company got things wrong.  the door is half a meter narrower than ordered.    So an offer to discount it or wait another 12 weeks for a new one..


----------



## Rooter (Sep 9, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Waited 12 weeks for a new garage door.  Finally arriving today.  The builder called today to say that the garage door company got things wrong.  the door is half a meter narrower than ordered.    So an offer to discount it or wait another 12 weeks for a new one..
		
Click to expand...

Half a meter short??? and they offered you a discount?!


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Half a meter short??? and they offered you a discount?! 

Click to expand...


id want a discount on the 12 weeks!!!!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			id want a discount on the 12 weeks!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I want to see the builder fit a 50cm short, yet discounted door!!


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I want to see the builder fit a 50cm short, yet discounted door!!
		
Click to expand...

im guessing the brickies got a few days extra work coming his way


----------



## Rooter (Sep 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			im guessing the brickies got a few days extra work coming his way 

Click to expand...

Then Mrs Mudball tries to park the car in there!


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Then Mrs Mudball tries to park the car in there! 

Click to expand...


then he gets a few more days


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pick up a lateral flow test from Boots, or other pharmacies. My daughter is working at a pub at the moment and she tests herself every few days. You can either go online and get them delivered or pop in and pick them up. No cost, dead simple.

Saying that, my money is on Rudebhoy's suggestion 

Click to expand...

😆
Just remembered, we have some lateral flow kits at home, time to stick something up my nose again 👀😅


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2021)

Being quoted £45 by heating company we will use to plumb in a new radiator for a basic radiator thermostatic and lockshield valve pack - when I can buy same online for £23.  Just irritating the margin that the unwary would end up paying if they didn’t ask…and last time I had them fit a new radiator I was one of the unwary.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			im guessing the brickies got a few days extra work coming his way 

Click to expand...

@Rooter .. it is narrow rather than short.. so timber going either side to fix it. 

Half way in and they are realising that the original (correct) measurement would have been wrong anyways. There are pillars half way down the garage that would not allow the rails for the sectional. So the surveyor was wrong

Luckily all the building, measuring, fitting etc is on a turnkey basis… so me watching them have some fun. 

As fundy says.. wait till the Mrs is back from work


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Folks that expect a lot for very little. Was asked to build a set of old school monitor style speakers, proper big room fillers, the kind that cost about £4k for a cheap set. Quoted £1500 which includes a hand veneered fiinish of his choosing, was told that was "way more than he thought it would be."

Thats 2 x woofers, 2 x mid bass, 2 x compression drivers, 2 x passive radiators and 2 sets of 3-way crossover components. And also before cabinet materials and finishes.

He doesn't want much then!
		
Click to expand...

GiF....Is this your spec based on previous kit used....or did customer chappie specify what he wanted ( obviously passed out when you told him )
        OR, did he have any idea of what was involved-and probably think couple lightweight tape/ cd set speakers would be enough??
        What did you supply in end??


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 9, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			GiF....Is this your spec based on previous kit used....or did customer chappie specify what he wanted ( obviously passed out when you told him )
        OR, did he have any idea of what was involved-and probably think couple lightweight tape/ cd set speakers would be enough??
        What did you supply in end??
		
Click to expand...

He specified what he wanted and referenced a couple of mid/high end sets as a ‘start point’. 
I didn’t supply anything as he decided not to go ahead. 

I always spec and quote before starting these days.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			He specified what he wanted and referenced a couple of mid/high end sets as a ‘start point’.
I didn’t supply anything as he decided not to go ahead.

I always spec and quote before starting these days.
		
Click to expand...

Should have charged him for the honour of speaking to you


----------



## GB72 (Sep 9, 2021)

Just been on the BBC Sport website and not only is the BMW not on the headlines page, it is not even on the golf page unless you click leaderboards. And to think that there are people who still think they deserve the rights to the Open.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Being quoted £45 by heating company we will use to plumb in a new radiator for a basic radiator thermostatic and lockshield valve pack - when I can buy same online for £23.  Just irritating the margin that the unwary would end up paying if they didn’t ask…and last time I had them fit a new radiator I was one of the unwary.
		
Click to expand...

£23 for the kit maybe but what about fitting costs? Unless I'm miss reading your post £22 isn't bad value


----------



## GB72 (Sep 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			£23 for the kit maybe but what about fitting costs? Unless I'm miss reading your post £22 isn't bad value
		
Click to expand...

 I am guessing that the quote was broken down with the parts cost being listed as £45.00.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			£23 for the kit maybe but what about fitting costs? Unless I'm miss reading your post £22 isn't bad value
		
Click to expand...

£45 doesn’t include fitting costs. Well not if I understood what I was told on the phone to them.


----------



## pompeybandit (Sep 9, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			£45 doesn’t include fitting costs. Well not if I understood what I was told on the phone to them.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that the £45 does include the time to source/order the part + all the other additional costs that are associated with running a business.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 9, 2021)

Someone who adopted a puppy from Romania on the same transport as us has returned the puppy because "it wasn't house trained after 6 days"!  *IDIOTS! *


----------



## Mudball (Sep 9, 2021)

No Garden waste collection in the area due to ‘nationwide lack of HGV drivers’   This is the 4th miss, so coming upto 2 months. They will extend the subscription by 2 months


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2021)

Mudball said:



			No Garden waste collection in the area due to ‘nationwide lack of HGV drivers’   This is the 4th miss, so coming upto 2 months. They will extend the subscription by 2 months
		
Click to expand...


same in a lot of places, none here since we moved in and got a whole garden to clear lol (need a bigger bin!!!)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 9, 2021)

The idiot cyclist that pulled out around a row of approx 10 cars, on his side of the road, while I was coming the other way half way down the row of cars and then proceeded to pull in front of my car forcing me to stop and give me a mouthful of abuse for not giving him enough room. Needless to say I returned the abuse and pointed out that it was my right of way as the cars were on his side of the road and I was already halfway down the line of cars when he pulled out into my path.


----------



## Slime (Sep 9, 2021)

White feathers on the golf course.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Mudball said:



			No Garden waste collection in the area due to ‘nationwide lack of HGV drivers’   This is the 4th miss, so coming upto 2 months. They will extend the subscription by 2 months
		
Click to expand...

Aren't you allowed to put garden waste in your household bin, in an emergency.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 9, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Someone who adopted a puppy from Romania on the same transport as us has returned the puppy because "it wasn't house trained after 6 days"!  *IDIOTS! *

Click to expand...

 Saw a post today on one of the pointer groups we are on of someone trying to sell a dog they had been given that was rescued from abroad, some people...☹ at least give it back to the rescue group,it came from and they can find it a new home


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 9, 2021)

Mudball said:



			No Garden waste collection in the area due to ‘nationwide lack of HGV drivers’   This is the 4th miss, so coming upto 2 months. They will extend the subscription by 2 months
		
Click to expand...

Suppose that you would be too polite to deposit on/in the council offices car park
Wonder if any action would be taken if said waste was also ( somehow ) deposited in the council leaders garden??? ( not that I could possibly condone such 'petty' actions, you understand)
Had problem here with Hogwort(?) growing along stream at base of garden + couple other neighbours gardens,,took weeks to get it actioned/ destroyed until photos were sent along with info stating how touch contact was v. poisonous-esp. kids and what would the media make of this inaction if anything were to happen- esp. to a child??-believe the local councilperson's offspring were mentioned to him
You've got to find their weak spot and apply some leverage/ embarrass them- all they care about is their ( good ) image


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pick up a lateral flow test from Boots, or other pharmacies. My daughter is working at a pub at the moment and she tests herself every few days. You can either go online and get them delivered or pop in and pick them up. No cost, dead simple.

Saying that, my money is on Rudebhoy's suggestion 

Click to expand...

When I had Covid I did 3 of those lateral home tests and they all came up negative. Useless!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			When I had Covid I did 3 of those lateral home tests and they all came up negative. Useless!
		
Click to expand...

Did you do them when you had symptoms? I'm sure that someone more qualified than me (@Ethan) will be able to confirm this but I'm fairly sure that they aren't designed for those that have Covid symptoms. Generally if you take a LFT and it gives you a positive result then around 95% (ish I think) of the time this will be confirmed by a PCR test as correct but if you get a negative result from a LFT the percentage chances of you not having it are a lot lower.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 10, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Did you do them when you had symptoms? I'm sure that someone more qualified than me (@Ethan) will be able to confirm this but I'm fairly sure that they aren't designed for those that have Covid symptoms. Generally if you take a LFT and it gives you a positive result then around 95% (ish I think) of the time this will be confirmed by a PCR test as correct but if you get a negative result from a LFT the percentage chances of you not having it are a lot lower.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Symptoms = PCR. It is a matter for debate whether there is a good use for LFTs, but current practice is to restrict it to routine screening.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 10, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			The idiot cyclist that pulled out around a row of approx 10 cars, on his side of the road, while I was coming the other way half way down the row of cars and then proceeded to pull in front of my car forcing me to stop and give me a mouthful of abuse for not giving him enough room. Needless to say I returned the abuse and pointed out that it was my right of way as the cars were on his side of the road and I was already halfway down the line of cars when he pulled out into my path.
		
Click to expand...

The individual of a group of five cyclist who pulled out into middle of road when going up a hill, meaning we could not pass.  But karma.  Minute or two later we passed three of the five but we then got stuck behind the remaining two as they slowed up another rise.  Our speed dropped but as it picked up the other three were now stuck behind us stuck behind their slower mates…🙄


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2021)

The couple of posts about cyclists are interesting especially as I've been on a 4 day course learning to coach Bikeability in schools.

An interesting concept is Primary road position (google it if interested) which may counter argue one of the issues (if middle of the road means middle of the lane of the flow of traffic).


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 10, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Did you do them when you had symptoms? I'm sure that someone more qualified than me (@Ethan) will be able to confirm this but I'm fairly sure that they aren't designed for those that have Covid symptoms. Generally if you take a LFT and it gives you a positive result then around 95% (ish I think) of the time this will be confirmed by a PCR test as correct but if you get a negative result from a LFT the percentage chances of you not having it are a lot lower.
		
Click to expand...

Both - I had a Covid app notification so I did a test, came back negative. Then I started getting some light symptoms so did another test, came back negative. Then I booked for a PCR test and did another lateral one while I was waiting, came back negative but the PCR test was positive. The lateral flow tests seem pretty pointless to me.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Both - I had a Covid app notification so I did a test, came back negative. Then I started getting some light symptoms so did another test, came back negative. Then I booked for a PCR test and did another lateral one while I was waiting, came back negative but the PCR test was positive. *The lateral flow tests seem pretty pointless to me.*

Click to expand...

Not just to you. The LFT is designed to accept a high false negative rate in exchange for a low false positive rate. Few people will be told they are infected when they are truly not, but quite a few will be told they are not infected when they truly are. I fail to see the value in this outcome, so I have never done one.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The couple of posts about cyclists are interesting especially as I've been on a 4 day course learning to coach Bikeability in schools.

An interesting concept is Primary road position (google it if interested) which may counter argue one of the issues (if middle of the road means middle of the lane of the flow of traffic).
		
Click to expand...

Quit annoying the amount of anti cyclists post on SM, of course there are some bad apples, but the point I always make, every years hundreds of cyclists are killed by motorists on Britain's roads...how many motorists are killed by cyclists???

None, puts being held up for a couple of minutes into prospective.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			When I had Covid I did 3 of those lateral home tests and they all came up negative. Useless!
		
Click to expand...

I was the same, minging with Covid and bother LF tests came up negative. I did lateral flow test yesterday which was negative so I've left it at that. My cold is getting better to be fair and I don't have the weird feeling in my head (like it was dunked under water) like when I had Covid so I guess it's just a common cold I have.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 10, 2021)

The world of plumbing!

Bathroom basin tap -hot- is dripping. Being as useful as a chocolate teapot at DIY, I nevetheless thought that by consulting YouTube videos I could learn to change the tap washer.
Watched a couple, found a relevant one and with the wife supervising 🙄 gave it a go.
Did OK to find that I haven't got a rubber washer to replace , but I'm dealing with a quarter turn tap with ceramic valve. 
Got the valve out OK , but where do I go from here?

Ok , look on the internet. I find a valve looks exactly the same, about £10 or so, but speaking to the lad who fitted the taps, he tells me the replacement valve MUST be the same make.
Guess what, the same make valves are about £60, and getting them will be a pain compared ( I suspect)with going to local plumbers merchants.

If I take the valve I've removed to plumbers merchant is there likely to be a 
Valve of some other make thatvwill fit Ok- 
I get the feeling that this would be so.

Any experts who could advise, please?

All I wanted to do was change a washer😳😳

Thanks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2021)

Lazy parents 

My little ones school is 20 mins walk 

We have neighbours around the corner whose little Jonny has started school at the same time 

She is driving little Jonny to school every day in her big SUV 

Then complains about having to queue to get into the school. 

Prob leaves before me and then gets home after me. 

If she and little Jonny walked they lose some of the poundage


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 10, 2021)

Slime said:



			White feathers on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

This is so true man!


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2021)

Obvious one - cancellation of the last Test


----------



## sunshine (Sep 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lazy parents

My little ones school is 20 mins walk

We have neighbours around the corner whose little Jonny has started school at the same time

She is driving little Jonny to school every day in her big SUV

Then complains about having to queue to get into the school.

Prob leaves before me and then gets home after me.

If she and little Jonny walked they lose some of the poundage
		
Click to expand...

I live in a village and I see mums driving to/from school when they live less than 10 minute walk away.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lazy parents

My little ones school is 20 mins walk

We have neighbours around the corner whose little Jonny has started school at the same time

She is driving little Jonny to school every day in her big SUV

Then complains about having to queue to get into the school.

Prob leaves before me and then gets home after me.

If she and little Jonny walked they lose some of the poundage
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely believe overweight children is a form of child abuse by neglect.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 10, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I genuinely believe overweight children is a form of child abuse by neglect.
		
Click to expand...

Amen bro! Feed the damn kids some greens and make them walk a bit! Its not rocket science!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lazy parents

My little ones school is 20 mins walk

We have neighbours around the corner whose little Jonny has started school at the same time

She is driving little Jonny to school every day in her big SUV

Then complains about having to queue to get into the school.

Prob leaves before me and then gets home after me.

If she and little Jonny walked they lose some of the poundage
		
Click to expand...

You would love my kids school Phil, they do a 'kiss and drop' you can pull up and throw them out of the car in the morning, there is a staff member on the gate, its all good and seems to work well (I live 1km away and walk rain or shine without fail)

Anyway, a lot of the parents seem to think this is the same at pickup. It's funny, the school is at the end point of a crescent road which local knowledge is 1 way at school times. You see the same cars driving round and round and round doing laps until their kid comes out!! It's proper funny!

Oh and one more, there is one mum who looking to earn a few quid, bought into a franchise! Cambridge 1 to 1 diet plan! The car is all stickered up with it! 'Slim with Kim'  She drives around and around, or parks on double yellows close to the gates, proper fat that her chest and belly is almost touching the steering wheel! what an advert!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 10, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Not just to you. The LFT is designed to accept a high false negative rate in exchange for a low false positive rate. Few people will be told they are infected when they are truly not, but quite a few will be told they are not infected when they truly are. I fail to see the value in this outcome, so I have never done one.
		
Click to expand...

Strikes me that the LFT is designed to give a reasonably accurate indication of the level of infection in a community when a significant number in that community take the test.  The accuracy of that indication depends upon the sample size taking the test and for any decent level of confidence that sample size has to be large.   On an individual-by-individual basis I am not sure that the LFT is of much use, if this is right then it becomes irritating and worrying that so many seem to put so much store in it as an indication of their own individual status +VE or -VE.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I live in a village and I see mums driving to/from school when they live less than 10 minute walk away.
		
Click to expand...

It’s just height of laziness - im loving the walk in the morning and even better is the walk home as she chats about her day 



Rooter said:



			You would love my kids school Phil, they do a 'kiss and drop' you can pull up and throw them out of the car in the morning, there is a staff member on the gate, its all good and seems to work well (I live 1km away and walk rain or shine without fail)

Anyway, a lot of the parents seem to think this is the same at pickup. It's funny, the school is at the end point of a crescent road which local knowledge is 1 way at school times. You see the same cars driving round and round and round doing laps until their kid comes out!! It's proper funny!

Oh and one more, there is one mum who looking to earn a few quid, bought into a franchise! Cambridge 1 to 1 diet plan! The car is all stickered up with it! 'Slim with Kim'  She drives around and around, or parks on double yellows close to the gates, proper fat that her chest and belly is almost touching the steering wheel! what an advert!
		
Click to expand...

It’s mayhem around the school with cars and mainly big bloody suvs , it doesn’t surprise me that kids get knocked over near schools


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 10, 2021)

Bought a new oven a couple of weeks ago. Big sticker on the front saying call this number to register for your free 2 year manufacturer's warranty. Just rung the number expecting to get thru to the manufacturer, instead end up with an insurance company who are only interested in telling me what the manufacturer's warranty doesn't cover and trying to persuade me to take out additional cover!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s mayhem around the school with cars and mainly big bloody suvs , it doesn’t surprise me that kids get knocked over near schools
		
Click to expand...

Especially those with the blacked out windows you cant see through


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 10, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Amen bro! Feed the damn kids some greens and make them walk a bit! Its not rocket science!
		
Click to expand...

I seen what you did there 😅


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 10, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Especially those with the blacked out windows you cant see through
		
Click to expand...

Which ones are those?

Have you ever been in a vehicle with privacy glass?

OK for seeing out  just not so good for seeing in.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 10, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			OK for seeing out  just* not so good for seeing in*.
		
Click to expand...

Or seeing through as I wrote.
Someone parked one of these large blacked out SUVs next to me in a carpark. When I tried to manoeuvre out of the space I couldn't see if any traffic was coming because as I said, you can't see through blacked out windows.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 10, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Or seeing through as I wrote.
Someone parked one of these large blacked out SUVs next to me in a carpark. When I tried to manoeuvre out of the space I couldn't see if any traffic was coming because as I said, you can't see through blacked out windows.

View attachment 38379

Click to expand...

Reverse in to parking spaces. You'd have better visibility driving out. Its the safest way.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 10, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Or seeing through as I wrote.
Someone parked one of these large blacked out SUVs next to me in a carpark. When I tried to manoeuvre out of the space I couldn't see if any traffic was coming because as I said, you can't see through blacked out windows.

View attachment 38379

Click to expand...

Then you would have exactly the same problem with a van.

Try reversing into parking spots.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Some people: “Sports shouldn’t be going ahead. It’s too soon. They’re not Covid secure.”

Sports team: “We don’t want to play. We don’t feel safe because of Covid in our camp.”

Some people: “Cheats! Liars! You have to play!”


----------



## bobmac (Sep 10, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Then you would have exactly the same problem with a van.

Try reversing into parking spots.
		
Click to expand...

The van doesn't really have a choice because it's a van.
And if I reversed in, I'd still have the problem of not being able to see what's coming as I moved out.

I'm the one in the middle. The monster on the right arrived after me


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Then you would have exactly the same problem with a van.

Try reversing into parking spots.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst reversing into a space makes it easier to get out again and is the preferred method of parking....you're screwed if you want to put something in your boot...


----------



## GB72 (Sep 10, 2021)

There are vehicles being used for domestic purposes that the infrastructure was simply not designed for whether it be high, wide and long twin cabs or very large domesic SUVS (my brother had a volvo one that he had to park in 2 spaces as he could not open the doors in one space). Even simple commercial vehicles like a standard transit can make getting out of a parking space more risky but over the last few years, they increasingly seem to be used as a family runabout for the shopping run as opposed to what they are, a commercial vehicle. 

Something needs to be done to address this whether it is to increase the size of parking spaces or limit the size of vehicles and the use of commercial vehicles in domestic settings. Either way, current car parking is often not suited to some modern vehciles.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 10, 2021)

GB72 said:



			There are vehicles being used for domestic purposes that the infrastructure was simply not designed for whether it be high, wide and long twin cabs or very large domesic SUVS (my brother had a volvo one that he had to park in 2 spaces as he could not open the doors in one space). Even simple commercial vehicles like a standard transit can make getting out of a parking space more risky but over the last few years, they increasingly seem to be used as a family runabout for the shopping run as opposed to what they are, a commercial vehicle.

Something needs to be done to address this whether it is to increase the size of parking spaces or limit the size of vehicles and the use of commercial vehicles in domestic settings. Either way, current car parking is often not suited to some modern vehciles.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. We have copied the American style/size SUV but kept the British parking space.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 10, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The van doesn't really have a choice because it's a van.
And if I reversed in, I'd still have the problem of not being able to see what's coming as I moved out.

I'm the one in the middle. The monster on the right arrived after me

View attachment 38380

Click to expand...

But you would be able to see sooner.

The purpose of glass in passenger areas of a car is to provide comfort and convenience to the occupants of that car, not to act as an aid to those who may have difficulty in parking.

As for large SUV's they are not exactly a new phenomenon. The Range Rover was introduced 50 years ago.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 10, 2021)

Make sure your car has a parking camera it puts your vision further back if it's blocked like this...


----------



## bobmac (Sep 10, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Make sure your car has a parking camera it puts your vision further back if it's blocked like this...
		
Click to expand...

My next car will have a parking camera and will be very quiet so I can sneak up on cyclists


----------



## Dando (Sep 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Bought a new oven a couple of weeks ago. Big sticker on the front saying call this number to register for your free 2 year manufacturer's warranty. Just rung the number expecting to get thru to the manufacturer, instead end up with an insurance company who are only interested in telling me what the manufacturer's warranty doesn't cover and trying to persuade me to take out additional cover!
		
Click to expand...

That'll be domestic and general who do all the white goods warranties


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 10, 2021)

Five Nights at Freddy’s on the Xbox.

I hate jump scares. They slay me. But still I felt the need to play this game. 😢😢😢


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 10, 2021)

Rooter said:



			You would love my kids school Phil, they do a 'kiss and drop' you can pull up and throw them out of the car in the morning, there is a staff member on the gate, its all good and seems to work well (I live 1km away and walk rain or shine without fail)

Anyway, a lot of the parents seem to think this is the same at pickup. It's funny, the school is at the end point of a crescent road which local knowledge is 1 way at school times. You see the same cars driving round and round and round doing laps until their kid comes out!! It's proper funny!

Oh and one more, there is one mum who looking to earn a few quid, bought into a franchise! Cambridge 1 to 1 diet plan! The car is all stickered up with it! 'Slim with Kim'  She drives around and around, or parks on double yellows close to the gates, proper fat that her chest and belly is almost touching the steering wheel! what an advert!
		
Click to expand...

I find myself agreeing with Phil. This is My irritation of the day lol but seriously if you can walk your kids to school it's so much better 

Appreciate though some people work in a way they will drop and go work, or they live far away from the school .. we drove little one to pre school a few times if it was peeing down or if I was going golf afters 

However big girl school we picked a school so close I would have to park further away then My drive to get my car even parked so it's a lovely little 5 min walk with her each way 

Also great for finishing a round of golf at 14:30 and driving home then walking up the school


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 10, 2021)

Couple weeks ago it was My friends mum has breast cancer now it's a strong chance she will have it 

Poor girl only became a mum last year now she worried about her girl getting it 

Life's cruel man.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			That'll be domestic and general who do all the white goods warranties
		
Click to expand...

Yep, also asked if I had any other appliances under 2 years old so they could sell me insurance for them. I'm sure they are good for some people, I just dislike being asked to phone up "to register for the free manufacturer warranty" then getting hit with a sales pitch.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 11, 2021)

Waking at 7am with cramp shooting up my left calf when I've got 4 days of golf ahead!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Waking at 7am with cramp shooting up my left calf when I've got 4 days of golf ahead!!
		
Click to expand...

I find a quick stamp on the floor settles it


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 11, 2021)

The M4.   All of it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 11, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Yep, also asked if I had any other appliances under 2 years old so they could sell me insurance for them. I'm sure they are good for some people, I just dislike being asked to phone up "to register for the free manufacturer warranty" then getting hit with a sales pitch.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly if you don't, most manufacturers will default you to just 1 yr rather than the 2/3/5 years they advertise.
When they were called Thomson Bull years ago they were a much nicer company to deal with.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 11, 2021)

People constantly banging on about football clubs finances 🙄
Just watch the sport 🤯


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 11, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			People constantly banging on about football clubs finances 🙄
Just watch the sport 🤯
		
Click to expand...

Some weird moral top trumps stuff...morals in football related to money


----------



## Piece (Sep 11, 2021)

Saturday’s M25 from J10 to J18. Again.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			People constantly banging on about football clubs finances 🙄
Just watch the sport 🤯
		
Click to expand...

I love when fans get proper involved ... We should pay this player more he deserves it or we spend too much 

Erm it's not your money


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Some weird moral top trumps stuff...morals in football related to money 

Click to expand...

Says a Man City fan. As a woman, the owners probably consider you lower than something they’d scrape off their shoe.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Says a Man City fan. As a woman, the owners probably consider you lower than something they’d scrape off their shoe.
		
Click to expand...

Think you’ve misunderstood Amanda’s post here


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2021)

Amazon Prime Live video 😡


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think you’ve misunderstood Amanda’s post here
		
Click to expand...

Maybe and I’ll hold my hands up if so but it seems like she’s suggesting no one can claim a moral high ground against any other team when it’s obvious to me that Man City are owned by the absolute dregs of humanity.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Amazon Prime Live video 😡
		
Click to expand...

If you’re watching the tennis it’s on channel 4 👍🏻


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2021)

Yesterday evening discovering that a friend who often house-sits for us, and has done so for a few years, had logged herself into her Amazon Prime Video on our main TV and left it logged in so that we can use it…there was me missing quite a bit of stuff I’d heard of but have missed as we didn’t have Prime.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yesterday evening discovering that a friend who often house-sits for us, and has done so for a few years, had logged herself into her Amazon Prime Video on our main TV and left it logged in so that we can use it…there was me missing quite a bit of stuff I’d heard of but have missed as we didn’t have Prime.
		
Click to expand...

This should be in the gladden the heart thread. 
Have you informed her yet


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 12, 2021)

Piece said:



			Saturday’s M25 from J10 to J18. Again.
		
Click to expand...

 I thought that was every day.

I made a decision on my last visit to my son's (Hertford) I am never coming home again during day time/ early evening hours. It is still pretty bad at 9pm but nowhere near as bad as daytime.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2021)

I thought the waiting time for a driving test was bad - no tests available here until January...
Just found out the earliest Theory Test here is 8th March....
I am depressed....


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2021)

People who have seen almost none of the europeans playing golf, mainly in the US this year, thinking they know better than Harrington and his vice captains


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 13, 2021)

I was a bit silly watching the national geographic 9/11 program. 
It had me interested as we did not get all the details and the Airplane messages I don’t remember being shared.
However the harrowing images, took me back and I lay awake thinking about it all night .. it’s still beyond me how or who would consider this as acceptable on any level. 
It left me wondering have we moved on ? Is there another one of these attacks round the corner ?


----------



## NearHull (Sep 13, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I was a bit silly watching the national geographic 9/11 program.
It had me interested as we did not get all the details and the Airplane messages I don’t remember being shared.
However the harrowing images, took me back and I lay awake thinking about it all night .. it’s still beyond me how or who would consider this as acceptable on any level.
It left me wondering have we moved on ? Is there another one of these attacks round the corner ?
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t watch any of the 9/11 programmes for similar reasons, I still have a mental picture of a falling person.

is there another atrocity around the corner, I hope not but it’s likely.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2021)

Putting a listing on eBay and instantly getting bombarded with "will you do a BIN" messages and people making ludicrously low offers.
I'd have set a BIN had I wanted to go down that route 🙈


----------



## Imurg (Sep 13, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Putting a listing on eBay and instantly getting bombarded with "will you do a BIN" messages and people making ludicrously low offers.
I'd have set a BIN had I wanted to go down that route 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I just put "any offers will be ignored" and then you don't have to reply to them


----------



## Mudball (Sep 13, 2021)

The council had all of summer and lockdown... but NO...  

they decided that the best time to resurface the road is the week the schools restart.   They have ripped out and are resurfacing a road - which has 2 schools on it.    WTF.   Someone has a very twisted sense of humor..


----------



## Imurg (Sep 13, 2021)

Mudball said:



			The council had all of summer and lockdown... but NO... 

they decided that the best time to resurface the road is the week the schools restart.   They have ripped out and are resurfacing a road - which has 2 schools on it.    WTF.   Someone has a very twisted sense of humor..
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good way to get people walking...


----------



## Mudball (Sep 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Sounds like a good way to get people walking...

Click to expand...

True.. there were no footpaths leading to one of the schools.. now everyone can walk in the middle of the road (just avoiding the drivers who live nearby)


----------



## Mudball (Sep 13, 2021)

Lack of HGV drivers .. Green bin collection has been suspended indefinitely… Bellissimo !!


Email also says:

Please also remember:

Garden waste cannot be put into your rubbish bin. If this happens the volumes will be such that the crews will not be able to complete the rubbish collections.

It is against the law to fly-tip waste and burning garden waste will cause pollution and a nuisance to neighbours.

Compacting more waste into an already full bin will make it difficult to empty, and the bin might be damage


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 13, 2021)

The person or persons, who dumped a 3 piece suiet on the footpath out of Torbreck woods.


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2021)

Not being able to lift my arms properly having spent most of the last 2 days starting to clear the back garden of excess hedges and trees, saw and hedgetrimmer didnt feel that heavy at the time  more worryingly we havent even scratched the surface of whats got to be done. Oh and garden waste removal firms are overrun and dont seem to want bigger jobs as they can make more money emptying lots of individual garden waste bins


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 13, 2021)

Websites that have an "Accept all" button for cookies but don't have a "Reject all" meaning you have to scroll down the list to turn them all off manually. When I come to power, if you have "Accept all" button you will also have to have a "Reject all" button.


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Driving in Wales
		
Click to expand...


time to get the 3 wood out Kaz


----------



## Mudball (Sep 14, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Websites that have an "Accept all" button for cookies but don't have a "Reject all" meaning you have to scroll down the list to turn them all off manually. When I come to power, if you have "Accept all" button you will also have to have a "Reject all" button.
		
Click to expand...

The govt made a lot of noise about this in parliament about giving 'people the choice'..  But all it has done is add another bureaucratic box ticking exercise.  I have yet to go to a website and chosen 'reject all' or reject anything for that matter.  What was the point in this whole thing?  
Anyways, cookies as a technology are disappearing..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 14, 2021)

Mudball said:



			The govt made a lot of noise about this in parliament about giving 'people the choice'..  But all it has done is add another bureaucratic box ticking exercise.  I have yet to go to a website and chosen 'reject all' or reject anything for that matter.  What was the point in this whole thing? 
*Anyways, cookies as a technology are disappearing.*.
		
Click to expand...

What are they being replaced with or how will it work going forward?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What are they being replaced with or how will it work going forward?
		
Click to expand...

Google and Facebook are trying desperately to figure that out. 

For anyone who is being a bit lazy and just hitting “accept all” - don’t - take the time to do it properly because you’re often agreeing to mass publisher groups which will cover many different websites. They’re counting on you being lazy and not reading properly.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Also, the UK may set its own rules around GDPR so things may change again there. And without getting too political, if you asked me if the current  government would be ok giving businesses easier access to our information, I’d lean towards yes.


----------



## IanM (Sep 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Also, the UK may set its own rules around GDPR so things may change again there. And without getting too political, if you asked me if the current  government would be ok giving businesses easier access to our information, I’d lean towards yes.
		
Click to expand...

I've recently done an online GDPR test which is mandatory in my role.  I think the bulk of it keeps the IA Team in jobs rather than protecting peoples' data.  

Not unlike much of current FS Compliance.  Eg I wanted to pay an extra lump into my pension, but couldn't do so without an "advice fee" for recalculating the projections following the payment.  None of which I needed. Ho Hum.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2021)

IanM said:



			I've recently done an online GDPR test which is mandatory in my role.  I think the bulk of it keeps the IA Team in jobs rather than protecting peoples' data. 

Not unlike much of current FS Compliance.  Eg I wanted to pay an extra lump into my pension, but couldn't do so without an "advice fee" for recalculating the projections following the payment.  None of which I needed. Ho Hum.
		
Click to expand...

My job gives me unfettered access to patients’ complete medical history so there is a huge push for data security here, too. But the actual training provided is little more than watching a short video about the Caldecott Principles and then a test that’s basically impossible to fail every year.


----------



## IanM (Sep 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			My job gives me unfettered access to patients’ complete medical history so there is a huge push for data security here, too. But the actual training provided is little more than watching a short video about the Caldecott Principles and then a test that’s basically impossible to fail every year.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that's the other end of the scale then!


----------



## Mudball (Sep 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What are they being replaced with or how will it work going forward?
		
Click to expand...

Google has threatened to block Third party cookies by default.. but this has been delayed.   
https://www.invoca.com/blog/tracking-cookies-are-dead-what-marketers-can-do-about-it


----------



## Mudball (Sep 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Google and Facebook are trying desperately to figure that out.

For anyone who is being a bit lazy and just hitting “accept all” - don’t - take the time to do it properly because you’re often agreeing to mass publisher groups which will cover many different websites. They’re counting on you being lazy and not reading properly.
		
Click to expand...

dont worry.. take the blue pill and we will all be in a metaverse soon...   (whatever that means)


----------



## Mudball (Sep 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			My job gives me unfettered access to patients’ complete medical history so there is a huge push for data security here, too. But the actual training provided is little more than watching a short video about the *Caldecott *Principles and then a test that’s basically impossible to fail every year.
		
Click to expand...

You failed the first test....  correct spelling is *Caldicott *Principles


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 14, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Google has threatened to block Third party cookies by default.. but this has been delayed.  
https://www.invoca.com/blog/tracking-cookies-are-dead-what-marketers-can-do-about-it

Click to expand...

Some cookies are there to help the page load quicker next time though, aren't they? Or am I thinking of something else? Will they continue and only the tracking ones stopped?

I read most of the article but I did reach a point where little birds started tweeting around my head and everything went fuzzy


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Mudball said:



			You failed the first test....  correct spelling is *Caldicott *Principles 

Click to expand...

On a good day I’d have spotted that but for some reason my phone autocorrected it. Damn the matrix.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			In the last 2 hours I have seen 4 different cars, none of them Learners, approach a roundabout, signal left and go straight ahead.......
I can't even contemplate the possibility that it could enter someone's head to think that this is the correct thing to do...
I am depressed 

Click to expand...

I know you're a driving instructor so don't jump down my throat, but I find it amazing that using a round a bout correctly is not taught. The only thing I can remember being told, many many years ago when I learnt to drive was that " you do not have to signal to leave a round a bout as there is only one way off " . Surely utter rubbish, but I quote it to anyone who cares to listen. 
When should you indicate to turn right? When you get to that point should you indicate left? Two lanes as you approach the round a bout. You are going straight on, but there is a left turn immediately as you enter the rab. Which lane should you be in? If you are turning right should you be in the outside lane?

It's a minefield, and I admit to make a hash of things....sometimes.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 14, 2021)

Since when have trousers at half mast been a fashion thing? The amount of school kids (13-16 age) in trousers like this is baffling. My god you'd have got ripped to shreds in my day dressing like this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 14, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Since when have trousers at half mast been a fashion thing? The amount of school kids (13-16 age) in trousers like this is baffling. My god you'd have got ripped to shreds in my day dressing like this.
		
Click to expand...

Adults are wearing them like that as well. You can buy deliberately half mast trousers now. It's been around a for a year or so, could be earlier but I am a long way from fashion so it took me a while to notice. It does look rubbish though, maybe that is an age thing 

Back in the day you had them when it was near the end of term and your parents didn't want to buy you new ones in case you had a growth spurt in the summer


----------



## IanM (Sep 14, 2021)

School uniform with the shirt not tucked in!  aargh!!   (or is that the golf club!)  

In my day, instant detention for not having your shirt top button done up.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I know you're a driving instructor so don't jump down my throat, but I find it amazing that using a round a bout correctly is not taught. The only thing I can remember being told, many many years ago when I learnt to drive was that " you do not have to signal to leave a round a bout as there is only one way off " . Surely utter rubbish, but I quote it to anyone who cares to listen.
When should you indicate to turn right? When you get to that point should you indicate left? Two lanes as you approach the round a bout. You are going straight on, but there is a left turn immediately as you enter the rab. Which lane should you be in? If you are turning right should you be in the outside lane?

It's a minefield, and I admit to make a hash of things....sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

It worries me that you have such a complete lack of knowledge of how to negotiate a roundabout. I think this is one of those where if you don’t know the answer, you are the problem.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 14, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I know you're a driving instructor so don't jump down my throat, but I find it amazing that using a round a bout correctly is not taught. The only thing I can remember being told, many many years ago when I learnt to drive was that " you do not have to signal to leave a round a bout as there is only one way off " . Surely utter rubbish, but I quote it to anyone who cares to listen.
When should you indicate to turn right? When you get to that point should you indicate left? Two lanes as you approach the round a bout. You are going straight on, but there is a left turn immediately as you enter the rab. Which lane should you be in? If you are turning right should you be in the outside lane?

It's a minefield, and I admit to make a hash of things....sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

Ever heard of reading the highway code?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 14, 2021)

On the subject of the highway code.
When overtaking on a motorway I always thought it was the norm to put your indicator on as a signal you're intending to overtake, but only change lanes when it's clear and safe to do so.
These days it's more indicate as a signal that you're just going to change lanes anyway, and if you don't get out of my way I'm going to shout and screamm at you for not getting out of my way 🙈😅


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It worries me that you have such a complete lack of knowledge of how to negotiate a roundabout. I think this is one of those where if you don’t know the answer, you are the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Is he not a supermarket delivery driver??


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Is he not a supermarket delivery driver??
		
Click to expand...

I'm seeing some correlation there


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			On the subject of the highway code.
When overtaking on a motorway I always thought it was the norm to put your indicator on as a signal you're intending to overtake, but only change lanes when it's clear and safe to do so.
These days it's more indicate as a signal that you're just going to change lanes anyway, and if you don't get out of my way I'm going to shout and screamm at you for not getting out of my way 🙈😅
		
Click to expand...

The one that makes me chuckle every time is the overtaking on a single carriageway road..
Many times I see people signal right to pull out and then signal left to cone back in.
What's the point of the left signal? 
Do you think I think you're going to stay on the wrong side of the road indefinitely?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The one that makes me chuckle every time is the overtaking on a single carriageway road..
Many times I see people signal right to pull out and then signal left to cone back in.
What's the point of the left signal?
Do you think I think you're going to stay on the wrong side of the road indefinitely? 

Click to expand...

Or the people on a slip road to join a dual carriageway indicate right


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The one that makes me chuckle every time is the overtaking on a single carriageway road..
Many times I see people signal right to pull out and then signal left to cone back in.
What's the point of the left signal?
Do you think I think you're going to stay on the wrong side of the road indefinitely? 

Click to expand...

Well given the number of drivers that think it ok to undertake, I’m always (at least often on motorways or dual carriageways) going to indicate that I’m coming in once I’ve passed someone - and I can see them in the middle of my rear view mirror (as I was taught)


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well given the number of drivers that think it ok to undertake, I’m always (at least often on motorways or dual carriageways) going to indicate that I’m coming in once I’ve passed someone - and I can see them in the middle of my rear view mirror (as I was taught)
		
Click to expand...

On motorways and DCs - Yes....you're changing lane.
On a single carriageway road, unless you want to die, you have to come back to the only lane you have so you don't need to tell people that you're going to do it - they already know.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2021)

Driving today:

Woman cuts me up at roundabout, I give a toot to let her know I'm there during her manoeuvre which she didn't indicate for at all, she sticks up middle finger out of drivers window

5 minutes later, following a car into the village I live in. The driver stops at a t junction which is always difficult to see both ways on. He pulls halfway over the dotted line beside an already badly parked transit van, turns on his hazard lights and get out with a parcel - he's delivering for Amazon - I put my hands up in a "what are you doing" gesture and he points to the two hazard lights and wanders off leaving me with an even more difficult job of seeing what's coming from both directions


----------



## IanM (Sep 14, 2021)

People in the middle lane of the M4 texting.... seen it often... speed cameras won't catch these folk.


----------



## RichA (Sep 14, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Or the people on a slip road to join a dual carriageway indicate right
		
Click to expand...

With the number of drivers who cruise along like automatons on the motorways, indicating to join from the slip road doesn't do any harm, just to focus their attention if you're coming on - especially if it's busy. 
Taking it to the nth degree, there are no circumstances where the use of indicators is a "must" and therefore a legal requirement in the Highway Code, as far as I'm aware. It's just common sense for any given situation. Which might be the problem. Like anything, getting the qualification matters more than actually learning any kind of understanding.


----------



## AliMc (Sep 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The one that makes me chuckle every time is the overtaking on a single carriageway road..
Many times I see people signal right to pull out and then signal left to cone back in.
What's the point of the left signal?
Do you think I think you're going to stay on the wrong side of the road indefinitely? 

Click to expand...

Is it not the case now that in some cars with the lane detection thingy, don't know what it's called, you have to signal or the car will fight you if you try to cross back over the line, I know my mates top of range xc60 does this, I could be talking complete bollocks of course !


----------



## RichA (Sep 14, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Is it not the case now that in some cars with the lane detection thingy, don't know what it's called, you have to signal or the car will fight you if you try to cross back over the line, I know my mates top of range xc60 does this, I could be talking complete bollocks of course !
		
Click to expand...

True. My Dad's Ford Focus does it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 14, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Is it not the case now that in some cars with the lane detection thingy, don't know what it's called, you have to signal or the car will fight you if you try to cross back over the line, I know my mates top of range xc60 does this, I could be talking complete bollocks of course !
		
Click to expand...

Even on its lowest setting, my Mazdarati  is just like that.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2021)

Even of you're on the wrong side of the road?
Quality entertainment


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Even of you're on the wrong side of the road?
Quality entertainment

Click to expand...

Well yes the tech is programmed to read the lines and lanes in any country it's not designed to know what side of road it's on


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Well yes the tech is programmed to read the lines and lanes in any country it's not designed to know what side of road it's on
		
Click to expand...

Utterly fantastic ...
Utterly terrifying...
This is tech that there should be absolutely no need for - ever.


----------



## RichA (Sep 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Utterly fantastic ...
Utterly terrifying...
This is tech that there should be absolutely no need for - ever.
		
Click to expand...

I believe the same was said about crash helmets, seat-belts and airbags in the past.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2021)

RichA said:



			I believe the same was said about crash helmets, seat-belts and airbags in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Accidents and crashes happen.
But if you can't keep the car in-between 2 white lines about 3 metres or more wide..then you shouldn't be driving....full stop. End of story..
Good tech but an answer to a problem that shouldn't be there.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Accidents and crashes happen.
But if you can't keep the car in-between 2 white lines about 3 metres or more wide..then you shouldn't be driving....full stop. End of story..
Good tech but *an answer to a problem that shouldn't be there*.
		
Click to expand...

Depends how drunk you are.
And before anyone wants to argue, I was joking


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Sep 14, 2021)

user2010 said:



			Seeing people driving convertibles with the roof up!!!! Idiots.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have a vintage Corvette roadster which gets warmly tucked into storage November through April.
Reason?  I can no longer climb in or out of it with the folding top up.
Not the safest thing in the snow anyway.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			On motorways and DCs - Yes....you're changing lane.
On a single carriageway road, unless you want to die, you have to come back to the only lane you have so you don't need to tell people that you're going to do it - they already know.
		
Click to expand...

 On single carriageway I guess that there is no harm in letting oncoming traffic know that you intend to go back into your lane.  But truth is I myself very rarely overtake on single carriageway roads.  Just can’t be bothered unless it’s a tractor or something else just crawling along.  If it’s going 30+ mph I’ll generally just happily sit behind it.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Accidents and crashes happen.
But if you can't keep the car in-between 2 white lines about 3 metres or more wide..then you shouldn't be driving....full stop. End of story..
Good tech but an answer to a problem that shouldn't be there.
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately the tech can be overridden.


----------



## RichA (Sep 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Accidents and crashes happen.
But if you can't keep the car in-between 2 white lines about 3 metres or more wide..then you shouldn't be driving....full stop. End of story..
Good tech but an answer to a problem that shouldn't be there.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with you, but even before mobile phones there were people driving cars while reading maps, looking for sunglasses, getting tins of sweets out of the glove box, slapping children sitting behind them, etc. 
If the tech keeps them in their lane while they're doing it rather than ploughing head-on into someone I care about then I hesitate to dismiss it out of hand.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Accidents and crashes happen.
But if you can't keep the car in-between 2 white lines about 3 metres or more wide..then you shouldn't be driving....full stop. End of story..
Good tech but an answer to a problem that shouldn't be there.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if instructors were better 🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 14, 2021)

IanM said:



			People in the middle lane of the M4 texting.... seen it often... speed cameras won't catch these folk.  

Click to expand...

I've just overtaken a BT Openreach van on a dual carriageway, he was all over the shop. Turns out he was on a call to someone on his mobile, one hand holding the phone to his ear, the other hand gesticulating wildly about something.
I thought the irony was tremendous 🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 14, 2021)

My car tells me off if I'm on a phone call over 15 mins .. says reduce length of call or pull over 

Not Ness tech at all.. people should be able to make their own judgements... But still clever and works .. gentle reminders never hurt and could save a life


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've just overtaken a BT Openreach van on a dual carriageway, he was all over the shop. Turns out he was on a call to someone on his mobile, one hand holding the phone to his ear, the other hand gesticulating wildly about something.
I thought the irony was tremendous 🤣
		
Click to expand...

It blows my mind that these vans don't have hands free as standard. Same with tradesmen doing exactly as you have described, I see it near every day. The tech is there. If it isn't standard, tick the option or get one fitted 😡


----------



## drdel (Sep 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It blows my mind that these vans don't have hands free as standard. Same with tradesmen doing exactly as you have described, I see it near every day. The tech is there. If it isn't standard, tick the option or get one fitted 😡
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.

In fact IMO any company supplying a mobile and vehicle should be liable if they do not supply hands-free systems. Expecting staff to use a vehicle and, potentially answer/ make calls while mobile are encouraging law breaking are jointly liable for any consequences.


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 14, 2021)

Petty arguments with the other member of the household


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 14, 2021)

Kaz said:



			My car does that... amongst other things. Think the salesman thought I was at it on the test drive because every "cool feature" he demonstrated my only response was "can that be disabled?".
		
Click to expand...

Its called “Lane Assist” and it goes crazy when roadworks direct you over the lines and it goes positively mental if you cross a hatched area

It’s meant for those nodding off to get a wake up jolt, so has its uses


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 14, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Its called “Lane Assist” and it goes crazy when roadworks direct you over the lines and it goes positively mental if you cross a hatched area

It’s meant for those nodding off to get a wake up jolt, so has its uses
		
Click to expand...

Always turn mine back on if I've just finished my first night shift just incase 

Don't feel tired but can easily sneak up on you


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 14, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Always turn mine back on if I've just finished my first night shift just incase

Don't feel tired but can easily sneak up on you
		
Click to expand...

Mine get quite noisy when I'm driving home after 12 hour nights 🤣

Better than ending up in the hedge.....


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			On the subject of the highway code.
When overtaking on a motorway I always thought it was the norm to put your indicator on as a signal you're intending to overtake, but only change lanes when it's clear and safe to do so.
These days it's more indicate as a signal that you're just going to change lanes anyway, and if you don't get out of my way I'm going to shout and screamm at you for not getting out of my way 🙈😅
		
Click to expand...

In my day it was - mirror, signal, manoeuvre , if safe to do so  but we didn't have mobile phones .


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 14, 2021)

Preston's last minute equaliser doing me out of £200.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 14, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Is it not the case now that in some cars with the lane detection thingy, don't know what it's called, you have to signal or the car will fight you if you try to cross back over the line, I know my mates top of range xc60 does this, I could be talking complete bollocks of course !
		
Click to expand...

My Mazda does this if you do not indicate as it thinks you are veering out of your lane. Turned it off on the second day of ownership.


----------



## AliMc (Sep 14, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			My Mazda does this if you do not indicate as it thinks you are veering out of your lane. Turned it off on the second day of ownership.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I'm sure there will be other folk who want to leave it on too


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 14, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On single carriageway I guess that there is no harm in letting oncoming traffic know that you intend to go back into your lane.  But truth is I myself very rarely overtake on single carriageway roads.  Just can’t be bothered unless it’s a tractor or something else just crawling along.  If it’s going 30+ mph I’ll generally just happily sit behind it.
		
Click to expand...

So instead of one car to overtake, the person behind has two cars to overtake unless that person wants to sit needlessly thus creating a slow line of traffic frustrating everybody behind who knows the accelerator pedal has more than an inch of travel.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			So instead of one car to overtake, the person behind has two cars to overtake unless that person wants to sit needlessly thus creating a slow line of traffic frustrating everybody behind who knows the accelerator pedal has more than an inch of travel.
		
Click to expand...

Not needlessly.  Why should I risk overtaking if I don’t want to - especially if I don’t think it safe to do so.  If the road is clear and the speed limit permits 10-20mph above speed of vehicle in front of me then I might well overtake… but if I am not in a rush and I am not sure, then why should I…does the Highway Code require me to?  No.

Truth is, if I am in no rush and there is one or more cars behind me, I’ll often pull to the side to let them pass me.  Old fart driving perhaps but I’d rather a journey takes seconds longer by my pulling to the side than risking overtaking when I don’t feel inclined or don’t wish to take any risks.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not needlessly.  Why should I risk overtaking if I don’t want to - especially if I don’t think it safe to do so.
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to overtake, just leave enough room between you and the vehicle in front so that quicker drivers can overtake you and pull in in front of you.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not needlessly.  Why should I risk overtaking if I don’t want to - especially if I don’t think it safe to do so.  If the road is clear and the speed limit permits 10-20mph above speed of vehicle in front of me then I might well overtake… but if I am not in a rush and I am not sure, then why should I…does the Highway Code require me to?  No.

*Truth is, if I am in no rush and there is one or more cars behind me, I’ll often pull to the side to let them pass me.  Old fart driving perhaps but I’d rather a journey takes seconds longer by my pulling to the side than risking overtaking when I don’t feel inclined or don’t wish to take any risks.*

Click to expand...

I wish more people with caravans would do this! I did this all of the time when I shared a caravan with my late parents.

In this instance, you don't need to pull aside, just drop back far enough so that the person behind you can see a nice gap that they can pull into once they overtake you.

One of my biggest hates are people who drive slowly on winding roads, holding you back, and then accelerate when there is a straight section and stop you from overtaking them there!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2021)

bobmac said:



			You don't have to overtake, just leave enough room between you and the vehicle in front so that quicker drivers can overtake you and pull in in front of you.
		
Click to expand...

Which I do as well as I tend to avoid driving on the bumper of any vehicle in front of me if I do not intend to pass it.  I will hang back - though I get very irritated with losing the space I leave in front of me when motorway driving only for someone to overtake me and pull into the safe distance gap I have left.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			On the subject of the highway code.
When overtaking on a motorway I always thought it was the norm to put your indicator on as a signal you're intending to overtake, but only change lanes when it's clear and safe to do so.
These days it's more indicate as a signal that you're just going to change lanes anyway, and if you don't get out of my way I'm going to shout and screamm at you for not getting out of my way 🙈😅
		
Click to expand...

Mirror - signal - maneuvere 

You shouldn't indicate until you have checked in your mirror that it's safe to pull out. Really annoys me when I'm in the outside Lane just about to pass a car, and the guy indicates to come out. You've then got that moment of doubt when you don't know if he hasnt bothered checking and is going to pull out anyway.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2021)

I turned off lane assist day one of BMW ownership (clearly a way to make us indicate more)! It had to be disabled avery trip which was a pain but fortunately a recent software update changed that. I leave the vibration on the steering wheel on but do not want it to try and drag me back across the road!


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2021)

Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2021)

Slime said:



			Nicki Minaj.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have previously said she was an utter irrelevance but then I heard she has 8m followers on social media so that changed my thinking. Total plank.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I turned off lane assist day one of BMW ownership (clearly a way to make us indicate more)! It had to be disabled avery trip which was a pain but fortunately a recent software update changed that. I leave the vibration on the steering wheel on but do not want it to try and drag me back across the road!
		
Click to expand...

Clever tech tho, adaptive cruise control combined with lane keep is part of the auto drive basics really


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 15, 2021)

Whoever designed the Tesco shopping app

Whenever we go on our click and collect it takes stuff off as that second it's out of stock. But give it a day back in stock. Just leave it on then on the day if not in stock it won't come...simple 

Also they seem to be the only supermarket that don't email to say what's not coming that day when your order is put through the till


Today was classic .. lamb shoulder diced for a curry ... Not available try this (leg) ok cool. What came? Shoulder as leg not available .. steller work


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Clever tech tho, adaptive cruise control combined with lane keep is part of the auto drive basics really
		
Click to expand...

It is but if I was to overtake a cyclist and not indicate I really don't want my car to try and steer back into said cyclist...

I'm not sure mine has adaptive cruise...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It is but if I was to overtake a cyclist and not indicate I really don't want my car to try and steer back into said cyclist...

I'm not sure mine has adaptive cruise...

Click to expand...

To be fair long as you overtake with a strong two hands it won't fling you back as you override it.. which overtaking like that you are 100% paying attention, it's designed for lapses in concentration rather than defined movements


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 15, 2021)

How incredibly difficult importing anything in to the UK has become. Order after order fails to be delivered on time. One order currently at customs since July 26th. 

These are companies that I have dealt with for years.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2021)

The way the radio phone-in raging has been going this morning you might think that no one has ever been delayed and has missed an appointment, flight or connection or otherwise inconvenienced by congestion caused by road traffic accidents, roadworks - or indeed simply the volume of traffic 🙄


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			How incredibly difficult importing anything in to the UK has become. Order after order fails to be delivered on time. One order currently at customs since July 26th.

These are companies that I have dealt with for years.
		
Click to expand...

Thought I heard this morning that implementation of import controls was being delayed - maybe that’s just for food.  Of course it’s not possible to speculate on here as to why you are experiencing difficulties and so I won’t.  We can each and every one of us draw our own conclusions.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thought I heard this morning that implementation of import controls was being delayed - maybe that’s just for food.  Of course it’s not possible to speculate on here as to why you are experiencing difficulties and so I won’t.  We can each and every one of us draw our own conclusions.
		
Click to expand...

It isn't political so no need to make so. We are no longer part of the EU, we are not in the trading block, so customs no longer wave your goods through. It is the same if you were to import from the US, S.America, Africa, Asia, Norway etc. It's a pain, it is irritating but we are going to have to get used to it. Orders getting stuck in customs for the amount of time mentioned by Greig is not normal and is something that should have been addressed by now. That is very poor.


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2021)

the poor dunkability of the tesco cookies i have just eaten


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It isn't political so no need to make so. We are no longer part of the EU, we are not in the trading block, so customs no longer wave your goods through. It is the same if you were to import from the US, S.America, Africa, Asia, Norway etc. It's a pain, it is irritating but we are going to have to get used to it. Orders getting stuck in customs for the amount of time mentioned by Greig is not normal and is something that should have been addressed by now. That is very poor.
		
Click to expand...

Believe me - some will try and find something political in everything I post…reading my mind or reading between the lines if necessary 🙄.  I myself only became properly aware of import duties when we sent a parcel from Australia to UK back in 2019 - daughter had to pay a whack of duty when postie delivered it to her, and so to today as you point out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Believe me - some will try and find something political in everything I post…reading my mind or reading between the lines.  I myself first became properly aware of import duties when we sent a parcel from Australia to UK back in 2019 - daughter had to pay a whack of duty when postie delivered it to her, and so to today as you point out.
		
Click to expand...

Keep the first sentence of your post and it isn't politcal. Add the next two and it becomes a political post, unnecessarily and clearly. We know where you stand, no need to add the extra comments each time.

People are still facing a shock to the system about import duties, VAT, clearance costs etc. We get delivery drivers every week showing parcels in their van that will be going back because customers refused to pay the extra charges 'because they didn't realise'. 40 odd years of simplicity on that front has changed. Like it or not it is where we are.


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Keep the first sentence of your post and it isn't politcal. Add the next two and it becomes a political post, unnecessarily and clearly.* We know where you stand*, no need to add the extra comments each time.

People are still facing a shock to the system about import duties, VAT, clearance costs etc. We get delivery drivers every week showing parcels in their van that will be going back because customers refused to pay the extra charges 'because they didn't realise'. 40 odd years of simplicity on that front has changed. Like it or not it is where we are.
		
Click to expand...

i must have missed that


----------



## Mudball (Sep 15, 2021)

Slime said:



			Nicki Minaj.
		
Click to expand...

i had to find out who Nicki Minaj is.. then saw Lineker's retweet... Sounds very influencial and an covidiot.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Keep the first sentence of your post and it isn't politcal. Add the next two and it becomes a political post, unnecessarily and clearly. We know where you stand, no need to add the extra comments each time.

People are still facing a shock to the system about import duties, VAT, clearance costs etc. We get delivery drivers every week showing parcels in their van that will be going back because customers refused to pay the extra charges 'because they didn't realise'. 40 odd years of simplicity on that front has changed. Like it or not it is where we are.
		
Click to expand...

Wife sent her surgical loupes for repair to Germany.  It was a complete a*se of a job.  For 3 weeks it was stuck in logistics and customs.  At the end, UPS and the company declared it 'lost in transit'.  They replaced it with a brand new one.  Great result for the Mrs, but i worry about the additional cost to the company as they are not cheap. Assume they were covered by insurance, which means premiums will go up.  Which means loups will go up in cost, which means it will result in increase in cost of surgeries.  In a circular way, we will end up paying.   

No point debating the car crash, the question is how quickly can it be fixed..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2021)

Mudball said:



			i had to find out who Nicki Minaj is.. then saw Lineker's retweet... Sounds very influencial and an covidiot.

View attachment 38486

Click to expand...

The Lineker retweet was sharp. I'm also enjoying the various retweets of Buster Gonad doing the rounds . I was tempted to post old Buster but it may break forum rules so I will let people have the pleasure of googling him


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2021)

Mudball said:



			i had to find out who Nicki Minaj is.. then saw Lineker's retweet... Sounds very influencial and an covidiot.

View attachment 38486

Click to expand...

If he became so impotent, did he suddenly start wearing a suit to work?

*disclaimer* only works when using a deep south american accent 😆


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Wife sent her surgical loupes for repair to Germany.  It was a complete a*se of a job.  For 3 weeks it was stuck in logistics and customs.  At the end, UPS and the company declared it 'lost in transit'.  They replaced it with a brand new one.  Great result for the Mrs, but i worry about the additional cost to the company as they are not cheap. Assume they were covered by insurance, which means premiums will go up.  Which means loups will go up in cost, which means it will result in increase in cost of surgeries.  In a circular way, we will end up paying. 

No point debating the car crash, the question is how quickly can it be fixed..
		
Click to expand...

We export most of our products. The first three months of the year was a horror show for the whole of Europe. Some countries started to ease up through April but Germany was a horror show really until June time. Freight companies were pushing through shipments bound for other countries via Germany and the system just collapsed there. Warehouses were full, movement through customs was glacial. We had shipments stuck for weeks on end but that has ended now.

Shipping across Europe takes on average 2-4 days longer to arrive than it did this time last year. On occasions it will take an extra week on top of the usual time but this happens less now.

Your worry is very valid about extra costs but as long as paperwork is done properly now the logjams and black holes hells are definitely reduced, although Greiginfife may well disagree


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 15, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Whoever designed the Tesco shopping app

Whenever we go on our click and collect it takes stuff off as that second it's out of stock. But give it a day back in stock. Just leave it on then on the day if not in stock it won't come...simple

Also they seem to be the only supermarket that don't email to say what's not coming that day when your order is put through the till


Today was classic .. lamb shoulder diced for a curry ... Not available try this (leg) ok cool. What came? Shoulder as leg not available .. steller work
		
Click to expand...

Can't you tell it not to provide alternatives if your choice is not available?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 15, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Can't you tell it not to provide alternatives if your choice is not available?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can but this isn't that, this is when you add things for example last night we go through the order to check we got everything and add milk or say cheese

Then it goes right this chicken you ordered can't have it taken off order but say 2 hours later go back on chicken back and addable again

It's a design flaw

Mrs added kids food Monday. Tuesday it was taken off

This happened before shortages aswell just a poor app


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 15, 2021)

Police handling of the accident on the airport roundabout on the A96 today. A trailer had overturned on to the verg,  not on the road heading east.so they diverted all traffic via moy, a single track road. All the traffic had to drive past the  overturned trailer to get to the diversion,  past the unblocked A96 turnoff. Traffic was almost backed up back to Inverness, some 8 miles!!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 15, 2021)

M25 protests: Crash blamed on Insulate Britain activists blocking motorway as woman is airlifted to hospital
Angry drivers remonstrated with 89 protesters from the climate group, who are demanding Government action on home insulation.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We export most of our products. The first three months of the year was a horror show for the whole of Europe. Some countries started to ease up through April but Germany was a horror show really until June time. Freight companies were pushing through shipments bound for other countries via Germany and the system just collapsed there. Warehouses were full, movement through customs was glacial. We had shipments stuck for weeks on end but that has ended now.

Shipping across Europe takes on average 2-4 days longer to arrive than it did this time last year. On occasions it will take an extra week on top of the usual time but this happens less now.

Your worry is very valid about extra costs but as long as paperwork is done properly now the logjams and black holes hells are definitely reduced, although Greiginfife may well disagree
		
Click to expand...

I’m seeing no discenrnable improvements since the problems began at the start of July. 
What I am noticing is items being sent to Europe are far more reliable than those coming in. I send a lot to the Netherlands as well as receive a lot from there. Average to send from point to point is 6 days. Average the other way over the same period is 23 days. 

So something is going wrong somewhere and it’s at this end.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I’m seeing no discenrnable improvements since the problems began at the start of July.
What I am noticing is items being sent to Europe are far more reliable than those coming in. I send a lot to the Netherlands as well as receive a lot from there. Average to send from point to point is 6 days. Average the other way over the same period is 23 days.

So something is going wrong somewhere and it’s at this end.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that is awful. We are lucky in that we largely send out, not bring in. I would have exepcted the issue to be the other way, not the end you are experiencing. That is exceptionally poor after this amount of time.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wow that is awful. We are lucky in that we largely send out, not bring in. I would have exepcted the issue to be the other way, not the end you are experiencing. That is exceptionally poor after this amount of time.
		
Click to expand...

Much of it was anticipated. The fact the our European counterparts seem to have sorted their feet out quicker than us is little less than surprising. 

Germany was bad but again, seem to have it sorted. Just as I was reading your reply I got a notification to say that a consignment has been placed on hold for unknown reasons and with no SLA on when it will be released.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On single carriageway I guess that there is no harm in letting oncoming traffic know that you intend to go back into your lane.  But truth is I myself very rarely overtake on single carriageway roads.  Just can’t be bothered unless it’s a tractor or something else just crawling along.  If it’s going 30+ mph I’ll generally just happily sit behind it.
		
Click to expand...

Geez, so someone doing 35 or so on an unrestricted road (60) that you come up behind,  you add to. Then someone wishing to overtake needs to overtake the both of you.
However, if we have another "you" come along and join in behind you, then we have three at 35mph  on a unrestricted road.
A recipe for trouble.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 15, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Fair enough, I'm sure there will be other folk who want to leave it on too
		
Click to expand...

Until we have driverless cars, you ,the driver, is in charge of the steering of the car, not the car. 

Relying or tolerating the car doing it ......is bad driving.


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thought I heard this morning that implementation of import controls was being delayed - maybe that’s just for food.  *Of course it’s not possible to speculate on here as to why you are experiencing difficulties and so I won’t.  We can each and every one of us draw our own conclusions.*

Click to expand...

You just can't help yourself, can you?


----------



## RichA (Sep 15, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Until we have driverless cars, you ,the driver, is in charge of the steering of the car, not the car.

Relying or tolerating the car doing it ......is bad driving.
		
Click to expand...

What about the brake pedal? Would you tolerate the car braking for you if it prevented you killing a pedestrian you hadn't seen. Not all drivers are perfect.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 15, 2021)

RichA said:



			What about the brake pedal? Would you tolerate the car braking for you if it prevented you killing a pedestrian you hadn't seen. Not all drivers are perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Are you seriously defending the notion of the car being steered by the car and not the driver.?
The braking you mention is not relevant.


----------



## RichA (Sep 15, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Are you seriously defending the notion of the car being steered by the car and not the driver.?
The braking you mention is not relevant.
		
Click to expand...

Technology that prevents a car with a distracted driver from leaving its lane without them realising.
If it had existed 30 years ago then a few people I knew wouldn't have lost their lives in car crashes, so I guess I'm defending it. I see it as a safety feature rather than an automatic driving feature. 
The braking is relevant and similar. Many modern cars have front collision prevention built in to protect pedestrians if the driver hasn't reacted to their presence. The car brakes on its own.


----------



## cliveb (Sep 15, 2021)

RichA said:



			Many modern cars have front collision prevention built in to protect pedestrians if the driver hasn't reacted to their presence. The car brakes on its own.
		
Click to expand...

My Skoda apparently has that, and it's a bit over-zealous.
Several times it has given me the warning while I am actually in the process of braking.
(Presumably it thinks I should be braking more vigorously, but of course it doesn't know anything about the car behind me that I'm worried might rear-end me if I brake any harder).

I've never had the guts to test out whether it will actually apply the brakes if I don't.


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2021)

Slime said:



			You just can't help yourself, can you? 

Click to expand...

He’s desperate to say the “B” word isn’t he


----------



## Neilds (Sep 16, 2021)

All the hype in the media about the space flight that has just lifted off with 4 'civilians' on board.  They are making out that they aren't astronauts but then point out they have undergone 5 months training - surely this makes them astronauts? After all, the definition of a civilian is someone who is not in the military, but not all astronauts previously have been military, I would guess that the majority were civilians.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2021)

Neilds said:



			All the hype in the media about the space flight that has just lifted off with 4 'civilians' on board.  They are making out that they aren't astronauts but then point out they have undergone 5 months training - surely this makes them astronauts? After all, the definition of a civilian is someone who is not in the military, but not all astronauts previously have been military, I would guess that the majority were civilians.
		
Click to expand...

They changed the definition of astronaut recently to make it so they have to be more involved in the flight to qualify, largely to stop Bezos and Branson claiming to be astronauts.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 16, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			They changed the definition of astronaut recently to make it so they have to be more involved in the flight to qualify, largely to stop Bezos and Branson claiming to be astronauts.
		
Click to expand...

That makes a bit more sense


----------



## Dando (Sep 16, 2021)

agreeing with Pies Moron.

i hate myself


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2021)

An extension of previous and recent irritations. 4 'amateur astronauts' burning gazzilion amounts of fuel for a jolly when we are supposed to be worried about the climate and the impact of fossil fuels. How does space tourism fit with climate issues?


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			agreeing with Pies Moron.

i hate myself
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, even a broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## Neilds (Sep 16, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Don't worry, even a broken clock is right twice a day 

Click to expand...

Is there an extra 'l' in one of the words there?


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 16, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Is there an extra 'l' in one of the words there?  

Click to expand...

I did think exactly that after I wrote it


----------



## sunshine (Sep 16, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Reverse in to parking spaces. You'd have better visibility driving out. Its the safest way.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand why people reverse into spaces at places like golf clubs. How do they get their stuff in/out of the boot?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 16, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I don't understand why people reverse into spaces at places like golf clubs. How do they get their stuff in/out of the boot?
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, unless they have a locker I guess?


----------



## IanM (Sep 16, 2021)

Recruiters sending me interesting roles when I am about to pack it all in.

Recruiters refusing to state the "day rate" but want to know yours.    Just had one on the phone saying his role was "market rate" and when he asked me what I was currently on, I said "above market rate!"  

Are recruiters and estate agents the same people?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 16, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I don't understand why people reverse into spaces at places like golf clubs. How do they get their stuff in/out of the boot?
		
Click to expand...

Well I guess they must be able to else they wouldn’t reverse in.  I am assuming that things might be tough for reversing out, as it is with us - and so I too often reverse in.  Getting stuff out of the boot is no problem whatsoever,


----------



## sunshine (Sep 16, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I know you're a driving instructor so don't jump down my throat, but I find it amazing that using a round a bout correctly is not taught. The only thing I can remember being told, many many years ago when I learnt to drive was that " you do not have to signal to leave a round a bout as there is only one way off " . Surely utter rubbish, but I quote it to anyone who cares to listen.
When should you indicate to turn right? When you get to that point should you indicate left? Two lanes as you approach the round a bout. You are going straight on, but there is a left turn immediately as you enter the rab. Which lane should you be in? If you are turning right should you be in the outside lane?

It's a minefield, and I admit to make a hash of things....sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing how you display your ignorance as a badge of pride. I remember being taught all this stuff when I learnt to drive 25 years ago, I'm sure it's taught today.

If you don't know how to navigate roundabouts, and this is something you have to do regularly, then why not read up and teach yourself? There is plenty of guidance out there.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			On the subject of the highway code.
When overtaking on a motorway I always thought it was the norm to put your indicator on as a signal you're intending to overtake, but only change lanes when it's clear and safe to do so.
These days it's more indicate as a signal that you're just going to change lanes anyway, and if you don't get out of my way I'm going to shout and screamm at you for not getting out of my way 🙈😅
		
Click to expand...

Or the woman on the North Circular who changed lanes without looking and drove into me as I overtook her, and then said: "but I indicated".


----------



## Imurg (Sep 16, 2021)

sunshine said:



			It's amazing how you display your ignorance as a badge of pride. I remember being taught all this stuff when I learnt to drive 25 years ago, I'm sure it's taught today.

If you don't know how to navigate roundabouts, and this is something you have to do regularly, then why not read up and teach yourself? There is plenty of guidance out there.
		
Click to expand...

It's a sad fact that the majority of drivers forget the majority of what got them through the test within a matter of weeks of passing.
It's also a constant source of disillusionment for me, knowing that most of the time I'm wasting my time...at least I'm getting paid for it.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It's a sad fact that the majority of drivers forget the majority of what got them through the test within a matter of weeks of passing.
It's also a constant source of disillusionment for me, knowing that most of the time I'm wasting my time...at least I'm getting paid for it.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve never understood why, upon passing their test, so many people abandon reverse parking and parallel parking instantly. Both are easy to do and infinitely better for negotiating tighter parking spots and car parks.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I’ve never understood why, upon passing their test, so many people abandon reverse parking and parallel parking instantly. Both are easy to do and infinitely better for negotiating tighter parking spots and car parks.
		
Click to expand...

I've never understood why motorway driving isn't part of the test.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've never understood why motorway driving isn't part of the test.
		
Click to expand...

That's quite an easy one..
Many test centres are too far away from a motorway to make it viable to use in a test.
The test is only 40 minutes so, in order to get everything else in that they need to do, you can't be more than 10-15 minutes from one AND be able to get off it and back to the test centre inside that 40 minutes.
We're 30 minutes from motorways in every direction.
Post-test training is available but few want to spend the money.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That's quite an easy one..
Many test centres are too far away from a motorway to make it viable to use in a test.
The test is only 40 minutes so, in order to get everything else in that they need to do, you can't be more than 10-15 minutes from one AND be able to get off it and back to the test centre inside that 40 minutes.
We're 30 minutes from motorways in every direction.
Post-test training is available but few want to spend the money.
		
Click to expand...

I'll rephrase, you can't drive on a motorway until you've passed a separate motorway specific test. If you live in the sticks, no need to take one, seeemples.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've never understood why motorway driving isn't part of the test.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but after reading @Imurg post what would happen for people in Northumberland, Tyne & Wear, Co Durham? It could be an hours trip for many to their nearest motorway . Drivers would be better for it however.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree but after reading @Imurg post what would happen for people in Northumberland, Tyne & Wear, Co Durham? It could be an hours trip for many to their nearest motorway . Drivers would be better for it however.
		
Click to expand...

People are happy to travel for other tests, besides who gives a hoot about hillbillies 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I don't understand why people reverse into spaces at places like golf clubs. How do they get their stuff in/out of the boot?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, it does seem short-sighted. I reverse into my drive at home so the boot is facing the front door, but forward-park at the club as you say. My wife has a habit of reversing into every parking bay on auto-pilot, for example at Costco when we will obviously be arriving back with copious amounts of shopping, then have to carefully manoeuvre the gigantic trolley in between other cars to access the boot. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 16, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I don't understand why people reverse into spaces at places like golf clubs. How do they get their stuff in/out of the boot?
		
Click to expand...

I open my boot and take the stuff out. Just like I would if I had driven in forwards. I'm fully able to carry my bag and trolley a couple of metres to erect it away from the boot if need be.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I open my boot and take the stuff out. Just like I would if I had driven in forwards. I'm fully able to carry my bag and trolley a couple of metres to erect it away from the boot if need be.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously depends what your car park is like, but I think his point was that's a bit more difficult - not completely impossible. e.g. if your boot is up against a fence or another car you have much less space. Particularly when there was no need to reverse in, it's a 50-50 decision.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've never understood why motorway driving isn't part of the test.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they could make it a legal requirement for every learner to do motorway driving at some stage in their learning and a qualified instructor must sign off on the learner’s ability to do so before the test is taken? 

Probably not viable but hey ho.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 16, 2021)

We all know driving in this country is a joke 

Pass at 17 providing you don't get Ill or banned you won't have any further hurdles until your 70

Why not a lesson (have to be signed off) every 5 or 10 years just for refresher

Would give more work driving instructors way aswell 

My speed awareness course amazing how much people had forgotten even myself and I like to keep up with it had gaps I could use going over again


----------



## IanM (Sep 16, 2021)

Virtue signalling from commercial organisations in their adverts, when their actual behaviour is far from virtuous!


----------



## sunshine (Sep 16, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I open my boot and take the stuff out. Just like I would if I had driven in forwards. I'm fully able to carry my bag and trolley a couple of metres to erect it away from the boot if need be.
		
Click to expand...

But aren't you reversing your car up to another? Or a hedge or fence? And how do you squeeze your trolley and bag through the gap between parked cars?

In my experience, the dimensions of most car park spaces seem to cater for small cars. Everywhere I seem to park my car (especially the golf club), the car park is full of massive range rovers.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 16, 2021)

1st thing I did when I had passed my test and got myself a car was, drive to the M1 to see how fast it would go. Not very, it was a 1.3 Mk 2 Ford Escort 🐌🐌🐌


----------



## BrianM (Sep 16, 2021)

A young lad on a bicycle who cycled right across me going under a railway bridge, how I never hit him I don’t know 🤬


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 16, 2021)

Wtf

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-58587517


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 16, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Wtf

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-58587517

Click to expand...

It's like when bojos briefings didn't have a sign person they got ruled against

Yeah because there wasnt things going on...no offence to deaf people but subtitles at that time was a fine way to cope considering it was a bit of a cluster of s time


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 16, 2021)

Did a “posh shop” at M&S. Got through most of it and it’s all pretty much overpriced standard stuff. Now I should of known, but part of me wanted it to be better. 
I compare it to Barbados. Overpriced and crap, but priced to keep the ruffians out like me. Gives a safe space for well to do folk.


----------



## Piece (Sep 16, 2021)

My golf kart having a mind of its own. Didn’t switch off on 1st fairway and then cut out on hole 2. Failed on hole 15. Time for a new battery.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 16, 2021)

"Oh, look at that view. Its like an oil painting."

"Oh no, that's terrible. Its like a scene from a disaster movie."

Why do people get this the wrong way round? It is the fiction that is "like" the reality.

The reality is what it is. It is real. It is not "like" fiction.

See more beautiful things and awful things for what they are. Reality.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2021)

Got up really early this morning and sat out on the garden step with a cup of coffee and a cigarette, staring up at the millions of stars in the clear night sky. Contemplating life, and the meaning of it all.
Cat came and sat next to me and promptly puked up.


----------



## Slab (Sep 17, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Got up really early this morning and sat out on the garden step with a cup of coffee and a cigarette, staring up at the millions of stars in the clear night sky. Contemplating life, and the meaning of it all.
Cat came and sat next to me and promptly puked up.
		
Click to expand...

Who barfed, you or the cat?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2021)

Slab said:



			Who barfed, you or the cat?
		
Click to expand...

Colin the cat.....


----------



## bobmac (Sep 17, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Got up really early this morning and sat out on the garden step with a cup of coffee and a cigarette, staring up at the millions of stars in the clear night sky. Contemplating life, and the meaning of it all.
Cat came and sat next to me and promptly puked up.
		
Click to expand...

Who says you can't train cats


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 17, 2021)

Trying to get air con people back to repair my roof 

They broke 4 tiles in total think it was .. 3 on dorma 1 normal

Understand they couldn't get to them with ladder as they couldn't do it safely I accept that 

However oh our boss will come tomorrow 

Didn't come

Called him.. I'll be there tomorrow 

Never came 

It's now Friday this was Monday they "finished"

Gets much longer I'll get a roofer in and bill them which is much more than replacing the tiles themselves


----------



## Mudball (Sep 17, 2021)

Neilds said:



			All the hype in the media about the space flight that has just lifted off with 4 'civilians' on board.  They are making out that they aren't astronauts but then point out they have undergone 5 months training - surely this makes them astronauts? After all, the definition of a civilian is someone who is not in the military, but not all astronauts previously have been military, I would guess that the majority were civilians.
		
Click to expand...

Nowadays if you can be an HGV driver without going thru the full training, surely you can become astronaut (but not astronaut-astronaut)


----------



## Mudball (Sep 17, 2021)

When change is made for the sake of making a change..    what is the non-political benefit here?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2021)

Mudball said:



			When change is made for the sake of making a change..    what is the non-political benefit here? 
View attachment 38517

Click to expand...

I need a head banging against a wall gif for this (please use imagination). I thought we had long put this to bed . No doubt a few of Fleet Streets finest will be ecstatic


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2021)

IanM said:



			Virtue signalling from commercial organisations in their adverts, when their actual behaviour is far from virtuous! 

Click to expand...

I'll bet I can guess exactly which advert you're annoyed by! And I'm beginning to wonder whether they've made it as annoying as it is on purpose, because no one can make an advert that bloody annoying by accident!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I need a head banging against a wall gif for this (please use imagination). I thought we had long put this to bed . No doubt a few of Fleet Streets finest will be ecstatic
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure a few others will be thrilled by this as well... Personally, I can think of few things more pointless...


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Sep 17, 2021)

Up at the butt crack of dawn for no reason...game cancelled.
Again.

My foursome is so old that the Dead Sea wasn't even sick when we started playing together.
If I though I could survive a thirty year old girlfriend, I'd find one to play with.


----------



## IanM (Sep 17, 2021)

I took it to mean that shops can sell in Imperial, if they choose, not that we are returning to it en masse..  Bit like you going to the pub for a pint, rather than fractions of a litre!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2021)

IanM said:



			I took it to mean that shops can sell in Imperial, if they choose, not that we are returning to it en masse..  Bit like you going to the pub for a pint, rather than fractions of a litre!
		
Click to expand...

I know. It's more that fact that it's being touted as a huge benefit (by some), when it's actually pretty much an irrelevance to the majority (not that I've spoken to everybody obviously). It's a minor annoyance, but not unexpected I suppose...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2021)

IanM said:



			I took it to mean that shops can sell in Imperial, if they choose, not that we are returning to it en masse..  Bit like you going to the pub for a pint, rather than fractions of a litre!
		
Click to expand...

I also see it that way. I just think that is very backward thinking. It is 2021 and some people want to hail a system that generations have no comprehension of, has not been taught in schools for 45 years plus and many tourists visting the country will find bemusing. I know most shops will not bother with it but the fact this is even being looked at makes me shake my head. There are many, many things in this country to improve upon, this is not one of them.


----------



## IanM (Sep 17, 2021)

Any courses changing to metres any time soon?  And it takes, no work, it's just saying "you can."


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2021)

IanM said:



			Any courses changing to metres any time soon?  And it takes, no work, it's just saying "you can."  

Click to expand...

When couldn’t you? 😉


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 17, 2021)

I don't care 5/6 of a new penny for this idea.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 17, 2021)

Mudball said:



			When change is made for the sake of making a change..    what is the non-political benefit here? 
View attachment 38517

Click to expand...

let's hope people will see past those empty shelves, and celebrate this great news.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 17, 2021)

IanM said:



			Any courses changing to metres any time soon?  And it takes, no work, it's just saying "you can."  

Click to expand...

I would hate that...  overnight my Sunday best driving distance will drop from 350 yards to 320 meters...  not acceptable


----------



## Imurg (Sep 17, 2021)

Owners of cars who, clearly, have no .....
A. Clue how to park them
B. Clue how big it is
C. Awareness that people might want to have room to get their car onto their driveway but can't because the Peasant has abandoned his/her 3 series making it impossible without removing the back half it.....


----------



## Rooter (Sep 17, 2021)

In-car gadgets and gizmos.

There was an announcement this week that Microsoft has enabled MS Teams to work on BMW's carplay. So now you can join that important conference call while you are driving a 2-ton car at 70mph. This brings me to my general irritation, standards of driving are getting worse, look at the stats, too many people die or are seriously injured every day and 99% of these are attributed to driver error. Now give a driver who already probably has a pretty poor attention span a load of gadgets to play with, calls to make, music to scroll through etc etc etc.

That's mine for the day. Please concentrate on driving when driving, the world can wait for the rest.


----------



## drdel (Sep 17, 2021)

Rooter said:



			In-car gadgets and gizmos.

There was an announcement this week that Microsoft has enabled MS Teams to work on BMW's carplay. So now you can join that important conference call while you are driving a 2-ton car at 70mph. This brings me to my general irritation, standards of driving are getting worse, look at the stats, too many people die or are seriously injured every day and 99% of these are attributed to driver error. Now give a driver who already probably has a pretty poor attention span a load of gadgets to play with, calls to make, music to scroll through etc etc etc.

That's mine for the day. Please concentrate on driving when driving, the world can wait for the rest.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like designer's to fit a sharp spike in the centre of the steering wheel, I reckon it might slow people down: especially if it extended towards the chest the more the driver exceeded the speed limit!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 17, 2021)

Rooter said:



			In-car gadgets and gizmos.

There was an announcement this week that Microsoft has enabled MS Teams to work on BMW's carplay. So now you can join that important conference call while you are driving a 2-ton car at 70mph. This brings me to my general irritation, standards of driving are getting worse, look at the stats, too many people die or are seriously injured every day and 99% of these are attributed to driver error. Now give a driver who already probably has a pretty poor attention span a load of gadgets to play with, calls to make, music to scroll through etc etc etc.

That's mine for the day. Please concentrate on driving when driving, the world can wait for the rest.
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness someone invented lane assist to help stop accidents from all these new gadgets


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I also see it that way. I just think that is very backward thinking. It is 2021 and some people want to hail a system that generations have no comprehension of, has not been taught in schools for 45 years plus and many tourists visting the country will find bemusing. I know most shops will not bother with it but the fact this is even being looked at makes me shake my head. There are many, many things in this country to improve upon, this is not one of them.
		
Click to expand...

All part of the Brexit bonus we were promised


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 17, 2021)

Switching on SKY Golf and they're out playing in beautiful, balmy sunshine- I turn 90 degrees, lift blind, and it's as black as the Earl of Hells waistcoat and bloody cold out there folks!
Oh, how we suffer for being Gods chosen people up here
Oh well, can't have everything


----------



## Piece (Sep 17, 2021)

Drivers who park right next to me, when there are loads of spaces everywhere. It’s like breaking the urinal code


----------



## fundy (Sep 17, 2021)

Trolls

Idiots

Idiots who engage with trolls


----------



## fundy (Sep 17, 2021)

Rooter said:



			In-car gadgets and gizmos.

There was an announcement this week that Microsoft has enabled MS Teams to work on BMW's carplay. So now you can join that important conference call while you are driving a 2-ton car at 70mph. This brings me to my general irritation, standards of driving are getting worse, look at the stats, too many people die or are seriously injured every day and 99% of these are attributed to driver error. Now give a driver who already probably has a pretty poor attention span a load of gadgets to play with, calls to make, music to scroll through etc etc etc.

That's mine for the day. Please concentrate on driving when driving, the world can wait for the rest.
		
Click to expand...


Give it a year, @Imurg will be able to offer driving lessons sat in his front room across MS Teams with the learner out on the road on his own


----------



## Imurg (Sep 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			Give it a year, @Imurg will be able to offer driving lessons sat in his front room across MS Teams with the learner out on the road on his own 

Click to expand...

Oh no he won't 
Can't wait for driverless cars though..
I can retire and p,ay golf every day...
Can't come soon enough.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 17, 2021)

cliveb said:



			My Skoda apparently has that, and it's a bit over-zealous.
Several times it has given me the warning while I am actually in the process of braking.
(Presumably it thinks I should be braking more vigorously, but of course it doesn't know anything about the car behind me that I'm worried might rear-end me if I brake any harder).

I've never had the guts to test out whether it will actually apply the brakes if I don't.
		
Click to expand...

All my old cars have had the same early warning system.
 While I'm already breaking, the wife screams out very loudly, nearly causing an accident in my pants


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Wtf

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-58587517

Click to expand...

Should count themselves lucky they were the only deaf ones at a Little Mix gig surely!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 18, 2021)

When one weather app forecasts light showers tomorrow afternoon and another one forecasts rain in biblical proportions most of the day..
One of them has got it wrong..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			When one weather app forecasts light showers tomorrow afternoon and another one forecasts rain in biblical proportions most of the day..
One of them has got it wrong..
		
Click to expand...

But one of them is probably going to be right 
Dilemma 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Imurg (Sep 18, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But one of them is probably going to be right
Dilemma 🙄🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't put it past both of them to be wrong....


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 18, 2021)

Conor Coady


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 18, 2021)

The complete nobber letting his dog crap on the penalty spot of one of our football pitches.


----------



## chellie (Sep 18, 2021)

Three cyclists all in dark clothing with no lights on when it's dark.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 18, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			All my old cars have had the same early warning system.
While I'm already breaking, the wife screams out very loudly, nearly causing an accident in my pants 

Click to expand...

My missus just screams when I drive 'up someones backside'-according to her...BTW-nowhere near, OR if I swerve about ( slightly ) trying to avoid the potholes in the bloody road-and getting worse


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Sep 18, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			All my old cars have had the same early warning system.
While I'm already *breaking*, the wife screams out very loudly, nearly causing an accident in my pants 

Click to expand...


Wind?  Promises? what? we need to know.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 18, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Wind?  Promises? what? we need to know.

Click to expand...

Ok  you pedantic Baldy B. Braking


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 19, 2021)

Bit of a smart metre error for the gas .. £9426 used in 1 hour? Lol impressive .. must have smashed that boiler on


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 20, 2021)

Tried to place an order online last night with a very reputable butcher, got to checkout and it threw up an error saying the payment hadn't been processed, checked details and tried a few more times, sale error, payment not authorised and to try again later. Gave up but I was a bit gutted as I had a big brisket cook planned for the weekend. Checked my like banking app this morning and 4 payments for £57 have been taken out 😱


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 20, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Tried to place an order online last night with a very reputable butcher, got to checkout and it threw up an error saying the payment hadn't been processed, checked details and tried a few more times, sale error, payment not authorised and to try again later. Gave up but I was a bit gutted as I had a big brisket cook planned for the weekend. Checked my like banking app this morning and 4 payments for £57 have been taken out 😱
		
Click to expand...

Should have enough brisket now!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 20, 2021)

Need a lateral flow test to return from Spain. Exactly the same as UK which w edit earlier today. Queuing to have it done which was a bind, Oh and €60 lighter for 2 of us. What a rip off!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 20, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Should have enough brisket now!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, the order on the website wasn't processed though 🙈


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 20, 2021)

A man doing an honest job delivering parcels by van on a Sunday evening.
Car draws up on the opposite side of the road.
Passenger leaps out and makes off with the van.
Car drives off with a screech at speed in the opposite direction.
Saw it yesterday. All over in a couple of seconds.
Van driver totally distraught. 
Unless some miracle has happened he has lost his livelihood.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 20, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			A man doing an honest job delivering parcels by van on a Sunday evening.
Car draws up on the opposite side of the road.
Passenger leaps out and makes off with the van.
Car drives off with a screech at speed in the opposite direction.
Saw it yesterday. All over in a couple of seconds.
Van driver totally distraught.
Unless some miracle has happened he has lost his livelihood.
		
Click to expand...

Some people don't deserve to breathe fresh air


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 20, 2021)

I guess some responsibility lies with the driver who must have left his keys in the ignition and maybe the engine running.
I did glimpse him with a large parcel under his arm approaching a front door.
I imagine the perpetrators had been tracking him and suddenly took their chance.
It just shows how your life can change in an instant like that.
The neighbours were good, giving him every possible assistance.
I take it that vans are a sought after item these days.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2021)

More likely what's potentially inside it.
I see delivery vans left with the engine running while the driver can be away from the vehicle for a couple of minutes..
OK, he's not asking to get his van and consignments nicked but.....well, he's asking for it.
If only there was a way to secure your van and contents....


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 20, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha, the order on the website wasn't processed though 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I’ll step up and take one off your hands if you don’t have room in your freezer 😁


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 20, 2021)

Imurg said:



			More likely what's potentially inside it.
		
Click to expand...

Van thieves are sophisticated.
I doubt if they leave a trail of clues for the police.
Most likely the van is taken to a back street workshop, broken down and put in a container to be shipped abroad.
The actual contents of the van probably ends up being sold on the internet.
(How to make £xx,xxx for an evening's work).


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 20, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			My missus just screams when I drive 'up someones backside'-according to her...BTW-nowhere near, OR if I swerve about ( slightly ) trying to avoid the potholes in the bloody road-and getting worse

Click to expand...

Yup.  That sounds like my missus as well.  I definitely have to drive a lot slower when she's in the car nowadays.  Funnily enough in the past she used to complain I dawdled.  My speed hasn't changed.............


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 20, 2021)

We've got a large patch of dead grass on the lawn where the kids paddling pool has been for the summer. I raked it and put down grass seed over a week ago. Been watering it every couple of days but not a single seed has sprouted. On top of that the pigeons are loving eating all of my grass seed. And to add to the irritation we've got the patio doors open and the two cats are sitting in the dining room by the open doors just watching the pigeons eat the seed and not doing anything about them.


----------



## Piece (Sep 20, 2021)

Rear number plates not put on straight. Messes with my OCD.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2021)

Piece said:



			Rear number plates not put on straight. Messes with my OCD.
		
Click to expand...

Thank God there's someone else that can't abide this...
Really does my head in..
50k worth of car with a number plate all skewed  - it ain't right.


----------



## Piece (Sep 20, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Thank God there's someone else that can't abide this...
Really does my head in..
50k worth of car with a number plate all skewed  - it ain't right.
		
Click to expand...

It’s always bugged me, but today there was a really nice Evoque with a rear plate that wasn’t even close to being central, let alone straight.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 20, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			A man doing an honest job delivering parcels by van on a Sunday evening.
Car draws up on the opposite side of the road.
Passenger leaps out and makes off with the van.
Car drives off with a screech at speed in the opposite direction.
Saw it yesterday. All over in a couple of seconds.
Van driver totally distraught.
Unless some miracle has happened he has lost his livelihood.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it an offence to leave a vehicle unattended with the engine running?
He shouldn't be so stupid


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 20, 2021)

Piece said:



			It’s always bugged me, but today there was a really nice Evoque with a rear plate that wasn’t even close to being central, let alone straight.
		
Click to expand...

They have people allegedly paid thousands at Land Rover to design an (ugly) car with it's number plate off centre by miles.....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 20, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Faithful (but old) telly giving up the ghost during Ryder Cup week! 

Click to expand...

Now you can join the "tv's too big for the room group" and watch the hairs in their ears moving in the wind


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 20, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Pulled the trigger on a new one and was quite restrained. It's bigger but, hopefully not stupidly so! Fingers crossed they manage to deliver it on schedule!!!
		
Click to expand...

When I ordered my latest TV (Pana OLED 65", going up from a Pana 46" plasma) my wife said it will look stupid and be too big. 2 weeks after getting it, she loves it and wouldn't go back. The picture quality is just amazing.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 20, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Pulled the trigger on a new one and was quite restrained. It's bigger but, hopefully not stupidly so! Fingers crossed they manage to deliver it on schedule!!!
		
Click to expand...

The BOSS got me a new one for upstairs to watch the sports and my own progs,....liked it so much that came home from golf one day to find it set up downstairs ( her lair )...with her tv somehow making the journey upstairs......I've been told to like it or lump it ( no choice-it's her house)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 20, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			The BOSS got me a new one for upstairs to watch the sports and my own progs,....liked it so much that came home from golf one day to find it set up downstairs ( her lair )...with her tv somehow making the journey upstairs......I've been told to like it or lump it ( no choice-it's her house)
		
Click to expand...

Put your foot down man and let her know that you're the boss. 

But make sure you let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2021)

Piece said:



			Rear number plates not put on straight. Messes with my OCD.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.
Add to that, new cars with their number plates put on with uncovered silver screws!


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2021)

Those idiotic, brainless, selfish, me me me me me, dangerous sods who hide behind the Insulate Britain banner and continue to block the M25 causing people to miss a kidney dialysis appointment, a chemotherapy appointment and one person to have a stroke after a six hour traffic jam which has left her paralysed.
I hope they all ******* ***.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 21, 2021)

Mudball said:



			The council had all of summer and lockdown... but NO... 

they decided that the best time to resurface the road is the week the schools restart.   They have ripped out and are resurfacing a road - which has 2 schools on it.    WTF.   Someone has a very twisted sense of humor..
		
Click to expand...

I've always understood that no resurfacing takes place in summer due to the heat unless totally essential as the tarmac does not set and just gets lifted by car tyres.

Ps what a good way to make people walk their kids to school.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 21, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Is it not the case now that in some cars with the lane detection thingy, don't know what it's called, you have to signal or the car will fight you if you try to cross back over the line, I know my mates top of range xc60 does this, I could be talking complete bollocks of course !
		
Click to expand...

The one time I have I have had a car with this was a loan car from the garage and the previous driver had left it on . Scared the life out of me as I tried to overtake a on dual carriage way and get back to the inside lane and the get to the outside lane on the DC to turn right at a roundabout. I had no idea that the indicators turned it off and with no other cars on the section of road there was no need to indicate.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 21, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Isn't it an offence to leave a vehicle unattended with the engine running?
He shouldn't be so stupid
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so he wasn't being as aware as he should have been, but here we are with some saying , almost , that the fault as his.
No, the fault was with the low life who completely shattered a man doing an honest day's work, and probably under such conditions that he does it "at speed" thereby the security shortcuts.
If it were seriously suggested that the low life had their fresh air supply permanently cut off, then there would be cries of barbarism etc.

Well, I'm with sorting out the low life .... and not coming down on a hardworking victim.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've never understood why motorway driving isn't part of the test.
		
Click to expand...

 as per Imurg, the nearest motorway to our town is 30 miles away. Once you have got on to it it would be another 40 miles of driving to get to the next exit off and back again. so that is 100 miles of driving. Hardly practical.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 21, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Ok, so he wasn't being as aware as he should have been, but here we are with some saying , almost , that the fault as his.
No, the fault was with the low life who completely shattered a man doing an honest day's work, and probably under such conditions that he does it "at speed" thereby the security shortcuts.
If it were seriously suggested that the low life had their fresh air supply permanently cut off, then there would be cries of barbarism etc.

Well, I'm with sorting out the low life .... and not coming down on a hardworking victim.
		
Click to expand...

I get what you're saying but if you don't give the opportunity it can't be taken.
DPD don't leave engines running because the back door of the van is locked every time and the key is on the ignition key fob.
So they have to turn the engine off to open the door - zero opportunity to nick the van and contents.
The other day I left something at home..parked up outside, engine off, door locked, into the house, back in the car inside 30 seconds....no opportunity to nick the car.
Yes, the scum that took the van are the villains and should be dealt with but people need to take responsibility for their possessions or things in their possession. 
It will be interesting to see if the insurance company pays out..as the engine was running I highly doubt it.
Doesn't seem worth it to save a couple of seconds....


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			But aren't you reversing your car up to another? Or a hedge or fence? And how do you squeeze your trolley and bag through the gap between parked cars?

In my experience, the dimensions of most car park spaces seem to cater for small cars. Everywhere I seem to park my car (especially the golf club), the car park is full of massive range rovers.
		
Click to expand...

 One of the best things we did at our club in recent years was to widen the car parking spaces to allow room for players with clubs to get between two cards. Still amazing though how often you see drivers take up two spaces.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			The BOSS got me a new one for upstairs to watch the sports and my own progs,....liked it so much that came home from golf one day to find it set up downstairs ( her lair )...with her tv somehow making the journey upstairs......I've been told to like it or lump it ( no choice-it's her house)
		
Click to expand...

 I'm the king of the castle when the Queen isn't there


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 21, 2021)

Sunday I passed a car in the car park engine running no adult in in the front or any where near it with two kids in cars seats sat in the back.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 21, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			If it were seriously suggested that the low life had their fresh air supply permanently cut off, then there would be cries of barbarism etc.
		
Click to expand...

If this was aimed at me, here's what I wrote

''Some people don't deserve to breathe fresh air''

I did not mention their air supply be cut off permanently.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 21, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Ok, so he wasn't being as aware as he should have been, but here we are with some saying , almost , that the fault as his.
No, the fault was with the low life who completely shattered a man doing an honest day's work, and probably under such conditions that he does it "at speed" thereby the security shortcuts.
If it were seriously suggested that the low life had their fresh air supply permanently cut off, then there would be cries of barbarism etc.

Well, I'm with sorting out the low life .... and not coming down on a hardworking victim.
		
Click to expand...

Anybody who has a van or anything to do with them knows they are common targets for their contents and the van itself.
He May well be hardworking, but to leave his van unattended with the engine running like that is reckless, and his insurance won’t pay out. I drive a van, and am in an out of the drivers seat very often. I never leave the van unlocked when Im not in it. I also never leave my car unlocked and unattended or my front door to the house wide open when not home.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 21, 2021)

jim8flog said:



*I've always understood that no resurfacing takes place in summer due to the heat unless totally essential as the tarmac does not set and just gets lifted by car tyres.*

Ps what a good way to make people walk their kids to school.
		
Click to expand...

That is odd...  Tarmac has been laid in tropical countries for decades. it seems to withstand 30+ degree while being laid.  I am assuming that we are using a different mix that may not set at that temp.  Given climate change (and increasingly hitting 30 degree every year), we should reconsider our road strategy.  

Re walking to school.. one of them is ok, you can walk to.  For the other one, you cant.  It leads to another road which does not have a footpath.  So you will need to walk the last 500m on a busy road..   hey ho..


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 21, 2021)

DPD.

Ordered 3 lots of stuff online and all 3 parcels are out for delivery with 2 different divers and the drop off times are 4hrs apart ☹☹


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 21, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			DPD.

Ordered 3 lots of stuff online and all 3 parcels are out for delivery with 2 different divers and the drop off times are 4hrs apart ☹☹
		
Click to expand...

We have a regular delivery of two big bags of dog food every 9 weeks with pets at home. They too have been coming on separate vans on the same day! Madness.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 21, 2021)

Mudball said:



			That is odd...  Tarmac has been laid in tropical countries for decades. it seems to withstand 30+ degree while being laid.  I am assuming that we are using a different mix that may not set at that temp.  Given climate change (and increasingly hitting 30 degree every year), we should reconsider our road strategy. 

Re walking to school.. one of them is ok, you can walk to.  For the other one, you cant.  It leads to another road which does not have a footpath.  So you will need to walk the last 500m on a busy road..   hey ho..
		
Click to expand...

We get this on railways with heat and cold, our country suffers from extreme weather both ways so is harder to set for just one . If we were cold or boiling all year round it would be so much simpler


----------



## sunshine (Sep 21, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			One of the best things we did at our club in recent years was to widen the car parking spaces to allow room for players with clubs to get between two cards. Still amazing though how often you see drivers take up two spaces.
		
Click to expand...

Desperately needed at my club. Middle aged golfers with their massive cars, it's like they're trying to compensate for something? 

Although I once turned up on a Tuesday (ladies day). There were no spaces in the car park, almost every car parked haphazardly across two spaces.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 21, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			DPD.

Ordered 3 lots of stuff online and all 3 parcels are out for delivery with 2 different divers and the drop off times are 4hrs apart ☹☹
		
Click to expand...

The opposite from me!! The wife placed an order on ASOS, they had a really good sale on. so I had a mooch and made my own order (Using her account) so they got 2 orders on the same day, they packed them both in the same box! finally a company using some brains! (both were free delivery)


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 21, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Put your foot down man and let her know that you're the boss. 

But make sure you let us know how that works out for you.
		
Click to expand...

SHE told me that the rent on HER garden shed wasn't too bad and that I could work it off with weeding, edging, cutting grass, washing shower doors, windows, make my own food etc., etc.,
oh yeah, nearly forgot,-drive HER around in HER car, you know- shopping and things....apart from all that, life is great 
Yup, definitely master of all I survey ( in the bathroom mirror...that is)
Now, roll on the Ryder Cup


----------



## Imurg (Sep 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			SHE told me that the rent on HER garden shed wasn't too bad and that I could work it off with weeding, edging, cutting grass, washing shower doors, windows, make my own food etc., etc.,
oh yeah, nearly forgot,-drive HER around in HER car, you know- shopping and things....apart from all that, life is great 
Yup, definitely master of all I survey ( in the bathroom mirror...that is)
Now, roll on the Ryder Cup

Click to expand...

Don't worry.. we'll post updates on here


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 21, 2021)

Bloody car had my Peugeot 2008 at 2 garages to try and fix red engine warning light both done diagnostic tests and couldn’t get to the bottom of the problem. 

Car ran ok for a few days then today the fault light has come on again and now the bloody thing won’t start 😡


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 21, 2021)

bobmac said:



			If this was aimed at me, here's what I wrote

''Some people don't deserve to breathe fresh air''

I did not mention their air supply be cut off permanently.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't "aimed" at you Bob , so much as going along with your sentiment, which I took as meaning jail or similar . Only I was going somewhat further😀.
I happen to be infuriated these days at how low life are impacting on hardworking ordinary people and getting nothing more than slapped wrists.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 21, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Anybody who has a van or anything to do with them knows they are common targets for their contents and the van itself.
He May well be hardworking, but to leave his van unattended with the engine running like that is reckless, and his insurance won’t pay out. I drive a van, and am in an out of the drivers seat very often. I never leave the van unlocked when Im not in it. I also never leave my car unlocked and unattended or my front door to the house wide open when not home.
		
Click to expand...

No, neither do I, and I agree that being security minded is best, but it is not his fault because the van wasn't secure. 
It was the fault of the scum that committed a criminal act. 
This growing emphasis on people having to be security minded all the time, and the readiness to throw blame at them when they aren't, is creeping in over the years.
Now , if you are old and not on top of IT  security, it's your fault too is it, when some scammer takes your money etc.?
It's a trend that came in over the years, along with slapped wrists and psychological assessments etc.
We need to concentrate more on  those responsible, not the victims.

.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			No, neither do I, and I agree that being security minded is best, but it is not his fault because the van wasn't secure.
It was the fault of the scum that committed a criminal act.
This growing emphasis on people having to be security minded all the time, and the readiness to throw blame at them when they aren't, is creeping in over the years.
Now , if you are old and not on top of IT  security, it's your fault too is it, when some scammer takes your money etc.?
It's a trend that came in over the years, along with slapped wrists and psychological assessments etc.
We need to concentrate more on  those responsible, not the victims.

.
		
Click to expand...

There is plenty of scum in the world and they shouldn't be let off the hook obviously. But there's no excuse for naivety and carelessness. Leaving a van load of parcels unlocked with the keys in is plain stupidity.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 21, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			One of the best things we did at our club in recent years was to widen the car parking spaces to allow room for players with clubs to get between two cards. Still amazing though how often you see drivers take up two spaces.
		
Click to expand...

At our club, when the car park was resurfaced, I suggested that they angle the car parking spaces.  This has been beneficial in that people now (generally) seem to park more between the lines, and they have to drive in forwards so they can get the clubs out of the boot more easily.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 21, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			At our club, when the car park was resurfaced, I suggested that they angle the car parking spaces.  This has been beneficial in that people now (generally) seem to park more between the lines, and they have to drive in forwards so they can get the clubs out of the boot more easily.
		
Click to expand...

I virtually always reverse park partly because overall it is the easiest and safest way to park (no reversing out without seeing what is coming) and at the golf club I need to access the 12v socket at least once a week to pump up the buggy tyres.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 21, 2021)

People who seem incapable of using Outlook or Teams correctly, to book meetings. I’ve had two this week which I have been booked whilst I’m in another meeting, I declined one, I checked if it was being rescheduled, only to be told no, and they have loads of questions for me! Good luck getting them answered as I’ll be in another meeting, AS PER MY DIARY 🤬


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 21, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			No, neither do I, and I agree that being security minded is best, but it is not his fault because the van wasn't secure.
It was the fault of the scum that committed a criminal act.
This growing emphasis on people having to be security minded all the time, and the readiness to throw blame at them when they aren't, is creeping in over the years.
Now , if you are old and not on top of IT  security, it's your fault too is it, when some scammer takes your money etc.?
It's a trend that came in over the years, along with slapped wrists and psychological assessments etc.
We need to concentrate more on  those responsible, not the victims.

.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I thought door locks and ignition locks/keys were standard even back in the days of Alvis.......
Scum will always try and take what they can, but turning off the engine and locking the vehicle when you leave it is common sense and no amount of hanging the scum who took his van will change that.
If he hadn't been so lazy the van would still be with him.


----------



## cliveb (Sep 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			We get this on railways with heat and cold, our country suffers from extreme weather both ways so is harder to set for just one . If we were cold or boiling all year round it would be so much simpler
		
Click to expand...

Surely you're joking. The UK has very UN-extreme weather.
Places like the middle of the USA or Canada or Russia have temperature variations through the year that boggle the mind.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 21, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			At our club, when the car park was resurfaced, I suggested that they angle the car parking spaces.  This has been beneficial in that people now (generally) seem to park more between the lines, and they have to drive in forwards so they can get the clubs out of the boot more easily.
		
Click to expand...

When I went to Florida on holiday a few years ago I discovered this method of lines in car parks. It seemed to be standard practice and soooooooooooo much easier to use. I've no idea why it hasn't been adopted over here, it's criminal 😒. 

Well done you on getting this done👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 21, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Surely you're joking. The UK has very UN-extreme weather.
Places like the middle of the USA or Canada or Russia have temperature variations through the year that boggle the mind.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.networkrail.co.uk/stories/why-rails-buckle-in-britain/

Every day's a school day .. information here


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 21, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Sunday I passed a car in the car park engine running no adult in in the front or any where near it with two kids in cars seats sat in the back.
		
Click to expand...

Phone the police, this is illegal, even if doors are locked ( what happens if trapped?)...You're saying 2 kids-under 12?


----------



## cliveb (Sep 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



https://www.networkrail.co.uk/stories/why-rails-buckle-in-britain/

Every day's a school day .. information here
		
Click to expand...

I never said there isn't a problem with the railways. Nor do I know whether other countries have similar problems with their railways.
I just pointed out that your statement that the UK has extremes of hot and cold weather is a bit exaggerated given how much worse it is in many other places.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 22, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It worries me that you have such a complete lack of knowledge of how to negotiate a roundabout. I think this is one of those where if you don’t know the answer, you are the problem.[/QUOTE

I am going to reluctantly agree with you. But I'm not on my own. I not sure anyone knows the correct way
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 22, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Or the people on a slip road to join a dual carriageway indicate right
		
Click to expand...

This is a must do. Otherwise, I find, people on the dual carriageway won't let you in. Where do they think you are going to get on?


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The way the radio phone-in raging has been going this morning you might think that no one has ever been delayed and has missed an appointment, flight or connection or otherwise inconvenienced by congestion caused by road traffic accidents, roadworks - or indeed simply the volume of traffic 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Traffic volume has driven me nuts for years. You cannot keep building houses for people, most of whom drive a car nowadays, and not improve the road infrastructure.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 22, 2021)

Folk on a Mazda Facebook group I am a member of that keep fawning over their new car and posting pictures of it in various places. Also, it is a car not a she, they are lumps of metal and plastic that will be recycled in around 20 years. Get over yourselves, it is just a Mazda.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 22, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I virtually always reverse park partly because overall it is the easiest and safest way to park (no reversing out without seeing what is coming) and at the golf club I need to access the 12v socket at least once a week to pump up the buggy tyres.
		
Click to expand...

I have a 12 volt socket in the boot .  Not that my trolley needs to be pumped up.  I know what you mean, in most circumstances I would also reverse into a parking slot.  At the club though the angled parking does seem to work.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 22, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I virtually always reverse park partly because overall it is the easiest and safest way to park (no reversing out without seeing what is coming) and at the golf club I need to access the 12v socket at least once a week to pump up the buggy tyres.
		
Click to expand...

Buy yourself a battery powered compressor for the Tyres they are amazing


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 22, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Folk on a Mazda Facebook group I am a member of that keep fawning over their new car and posting pictures of it in various places. Also, it is a car not a she, they are lumps of metal and plastic that will be recycled in around 20 years. Get over yourselves, it is just a Mazda.
		
Click to expand...

No, it’s a Mazdarati and when waxed and very shiny is a thing of beauty
Mine is anyway


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 22, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I have a 12 volt socket in the boot .  Not that my trolley needs to be pumped up.  I know what you mean, in most circumstances I would also reverse into a parking slot.  At the club though the angled parking does seem to work.
		
Click to expand...

 One of the things that annoyed me was that I bought nearly the same car car as last time - the older model had a socket in the boot the new one did not.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 22, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Folk on a Mazda Facebook group I am a member of that keep fawning over their new car and posting pictures of it in various places. Also, it is a car not a she, they are lumps of metal and plastic that will be recycled in around 20 years. Get over yourselves, it is just a Mazda.
		
Click to expand...

My Mazda has beautiful curves.  Of course, it’s a she!


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Buy yourself a battery powered compressor for the Tyres they are amazing
		
Click to expand...

Knowing me - I buy anything battery powered and I forget to keep the battery charged and cannot use it when I need it most. I have tried hard to find a 240v one at reasonable cost but cannot find one. I use a compressor at home.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2021)

GG26 said:



			My Mazda has beautiful curves.  Of course, it’s a she!
		
Click to expand...

I call mine Mary 😆


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 22, 2021)

Once again a clown at work going against the advice of multiple other people. Then when things go wrong as predicted, said clown starts to try and throw someone under the bus rather than put their hands up to their mistake. 

Amusingly, this time the clown has managed to weave a story that has come back round to incriminate himself. Maybe this bit should go in Things that Gladden the Heart.


----------



## Slab (Sep 22, 2021)

I miss my Mazda


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2021)

Absolutely every inch of the back garden, furniture and patio doors covered in spiders and webs! It's like a horror film.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Absolutely every inch of the back garden, furniture and patio doors covered in spiders and webs! It's like a horror film.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 38601

Click to expand...

Wouldn't say I'm scared of them, quite happy to bash or squish one if required, but my wife is terrified, which makes this time of year annoying. Every night she's screaming from some part of the house for me to come and rescue her.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Once again a clown at work going against the advice of multiple other people. Then when things go wrong as predicted, said clown starts to try and throw someone under the bus rather than put their hands up to their mistake.

Amusingly, this time the clown has managed to weave a story that has come back round to incriminate himself. Maybe this bit should go in Things that Gladden the Heart.
		
Click to expand...

More details required please!


----------



## Wilson (Sep 22, 2021)

Wilson said:



			People who seem incapable of using Outlook or Teams correctly, to book meetings. I’ve had two this week which I have been booked whilst I’m in another meeting, I declined one, I checked if it was being rescheduled, only to be told no, and they have loads of questions for me! Good luck getting them answered as I’ll be in another meeting, AS PER MY DIARY 🤬
		
Click to expand...

Questions were sent via email, one I’d answered three times already, the others have no relevance to the meeting topic, numpties.


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wouldn't say I'm scared of them, quite happy to bash or squish one if required, *but my wife is terrifying*, which makes this time of year annoying. Every night she's screaming from some part of the house for me to come and rescue her.
		
Click to expand...

i hope she doesn't see this post.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wouldn't say I'm scared of them, quite happy to bash or squish one if required, but my wife is terrifying, which makes this time of year annoying. *Every night she's screaming from some part of the house for me to come and rescue her*.
		
Click to expand...

Do you wear a Cape?😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Once again a clown at work going against the advice of multiple other people. Then when things go wrong as predicted, said clown starts to try and throw someone under the bus rather than put their hands up to their mistake.

Amusingly, this time the clown has managed to weave a story that has come back round to incriminate himself. Maybe this bit should go in Things that Gladden the Heart.
		
Click to expand...

One of our bosses was like this. He has had to retire after his error recently after overuling us and putting the public at risk 

Feel for him but was waiting to happen for years


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2021)

Dando said:



			i hope she doesn't see this post.
		
Click to expand...

Oops.. Freudian slip


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Traffic volume has driven me nuts for years. You cannot keep building houses for people, most of whom drive a car nowadays, and not improve the road infrastructure.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can, you can offer better alternatives to travel. Train, bus, walk, trams, cycle.. Why must we jump to the car as the primary choice? We need a shift in our thinking.


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2021)

Occasionally my hiatus hernia flares up. And it really irritates!


----------



## sunshine (Sep 22, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Surely you're joking. The UK has very UN-extreme weather.
Places like the middle of the USA or Canada or Russia have temperature variations through the year that boggle the mind.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I thought!


----------



## sunshine (Sep 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



https://www.networkrail.co.uk/stories/why-rails-buckle-in-britain/

Every day's a school day .. information here
		
Click to expand...

Pretty feeble set of excuses from Network Fail!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 22, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Pretty feeble set of excuses from Network Fail!
		
Click to expand...

What science and facts? Years of under funding by the state .. have to go with what you go

These other countries A invest in their railways and B have extreme weather that's more predictable

We have freezing cold days followed by medium days. Followed by mild summers or baking hot.. makes it unplannable 

But then don't expect the great unwashed to understand the finer details of how things work just like a moan 👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Absolutely every inch of the back garden, furniture and patio doors covered in spiders and webs! It's like a horror film.
		
Click to expand...

At the weekend we walked the dogs early and there was a heavy mist/dew on every single web with the sun just shining on them. I could not believe how many thousands there were - as far as the eye could see...amazing!


----------



## sunshine (Sep 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			What science and facts? Years of under funding by the state .. have to go with what you go

These other countries A invest in their railways and B have extreme weather that's more predictable

We have freezing cold days followed by medium days. Followed by mild summers or baking hot.. makes it unplannable

But then don't expect the great unwashed to understand the finer details of how things work just like a moan 👍
		
Click to expand...

It's got nothing to do with extreme weather or science, as Clive observed we don't have extreme weather in the UK.

It's purely down to budgets. A limited amount of funding means cost cutting which deteriorates the service.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 22, 2021)

sunshine said:



			It's got nothing to do with extreme weather or science, as Clive observed we don't have extreme weather in the UK.

It's purely down to budgets. A limited amount of funding means cost cutting which deteriorates the service.
		
Click to expand...

We don't have extreme weather? Have you looked outside your window this year? That rain was extreme.. climate change is real and we do have ever changing extreme weathers ..


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			We don't have extreme weather? Have you looked outside your window this year? That rain was extreme.. climate change is real and we do have ever changing extreme weathers ..
		
Click to expand...

Extreme? When was the last time the U.K. hit 50*? It hit 48* in the Sierra Nevada this year, and there’ll be 10ft of snow on the slopes come Feb. You can ski and an hour later swim in the warm Med.

2 days ago the local river was bone dry. Yesterday it had 4ft of water in it, and today it’s bone dry again.

Extreme? Give yer head a shake.


----------



## fundy (Sep 22, 2021)

Jobsworths

People who cant distinguish between their own opinion and fact


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2021)

Clinton Morrison. I don't have Sky's results programme on much these days, but I've got it on now and he can barely put a sentence together, yet he keeps interrupting the main presenter, repeating himself as well. Do Sky not give these ex-pros any kind of screen test before giving them a contract??


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Clinton Morrison. I don't have Sky's results programme on much these days, but I've got it on now and he can barely put a sentence together, yet he keeps interrupting the main presenter, repeating himself as well. Do Sky not give these ex-pros any kind of screen test before giving them a contract??
		
Click to expand...

He's awful isn't he, worst pundit ever.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Clinton Morrison. I don't have Sky's results programme on much these days, but I've got it on now and he can barely put a sentence together, yet he keeps interrupting the main presenter, repeating himself as well. Do Sky not give these ex-pros any kind of screen test before giving them a contract??
		
Click to expand...

Reece James is stepping up. He’s stepping up. He’s a confident young man and he’s stepping up.  He’s nervous though. You can tell he’s nervous. Anyone would be nervous as he’s stepping up.


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2021)

Thinking Im smarter than I am and not listening properly to those who know more than me


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2021)

Reclaim The Streets hijacking the murder of a woman again. Heard a spokesperson on the radio this morning,  she managed to use both the racist and sexist cards within about 5 seconds of each other.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 23, 2021)

Redoing the bathrooms in a 5 year old house 🤬🤬


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Extreme? When was the last time the U.K. hit 50*? It hit 48* in the Sierra Nevada this year, and there’ll be 10ft of snow on the slopes come Feb. You can ski and an hour later swim in the warm Med.

2 days ago the local river was bone dry. Yesterday it had 4ft of water in it, and today it’s bone dry again.

Extreme? Give yer head a shake.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry does it have to be temperature to be extreme? Did you not see the flooding and rain? I appreciate your in Spain but it was all over the news.

Flash flooding all over the place


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry does it have to be temperature to be extreme? Did you not see the flooding and rain? I appreciate your in Spain but it was all over the news.

*Flash flooding all over the place*

Click to expand...

Ermm, largely just in London. I know that is the centre of the universe for some but........I think the point is that the UK does not get temperature extremes, we are pretty moderate. Central European countries get extremes, Poland being a corker where the tarmac can melt and lorries often are not allowed on the roads for parts of summer. Then it gets to winter in Poland, brrrrr. We may have to deal with the odd flash event but in terms of extreme weather we get off likely.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ermm, largely just in London. I know that is the centre of the universe for some but........I think the point is that the UK does not get temperature extremes, we are pretty moderate. Central European countries get extremes, Poland being a corker where the tarmac can melt and lorries often are not allowed on the roads for parts of summer. Then it gets to winter in Poland, brrrrr. We may have to deal with the odd flash event but in terms of extreme weather we get off likely.
		
Click to expand...

Ireland had the hottest day they have had ever.. may not be as high as others but that's still a massive change 

Wasn't just London that got flash floods, London hit the new more because we are just more important than everyone else be honest....


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Redoing the bathrooms in a 5 year old house 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

good luck 

pretty sure redoing them in a 50 year old house gonna be even worse lol, thats for next year.............


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Ireland had the hottest day they have had ever.. may not be as high as others but that's still a massive change

Wasn't just London that got flash floods, London hit the new more* because we are just more important than everyone else be honest..*..
		
Click to expand...

I need a head exploding emoji 

The original point made a page or two back was about road and rail surfaces coping with varying temperatures. Even with the odd 'hottest day ever' we can't compare to many other places. We have a moderate climate


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ermm, largely just in London. I know that is the centre of the universe for some but........I think the point is that the UK does not get temperature extremes, we are pretty moderate. Central European countries get extremes, Poland being a corker where the tarmac can melt and lorries often are not allowed on the roads for parts of summer. Then it gets to winter in Poland, brrrrr. We may have to deal with the odd flash event but in terms of extreme weather we get off likely.
		
Click to expand...

What I suspect he's referring to is the fact that in this country we struggle to predict the type of weather we are going to get and cannot normally plan accordingly. I spent some time in Canada as a kid as I have relatives there. They used to put snow chains on the cars on a specific weekend. Almost invariably, the snow would hit within days. We have virtually zero chance of emulating this. In America, probably due to the land mass, they can be very accurate with weather predictions. As a small Island, our weather is incredibly variable. We therefore get relative "extremes" of weather - Torrential rain when mild sun was predicted 24hrs earlier.

Of course I could be wrong, but it does seem to me that you're discussing the same thing and arguing over terminology....


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 23, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			What I suspect he's referring to is the fact that in this country we struggle to predict the type of weather we are going to get and cannot normally plan accordingly. I spent some time in Canada as a kid as I have relatives there. They used to put snow chains on the cars on a specific weekend. Almost invariably, the snow would hit within days. We have virtually zero chance of emulating this. In America, probably due to the land mass, they can be very accurate with weather predictions. As a small Island, our weather is incredibly variable. We therefore get relative "extremes" of weather - Torrential rain when mild sun was predicted 24hrs earlier.

Of course I could be wrong, but it does seem to me that you're discussing the same thing and arguing over terminology....
		
Click to expand...

Thanks blue, you got the point 

We have "unpredictable" or extreme change over a matter of days

Hot weather plans 

Cold weather plans 

High wind plans 

I mean today for crying outload we had flooding in the tunnels so had to suspend whilst they fixed the pumps to pump the water out .. was dealing with hot rails last week


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Thanks blue, you got the point

We have "unpredictable" or extreme change over a matter of days

Hot weather plans

Cold weather plans

High wind plans

I mean today for crying outload we had flooding in the tunnels so had to suspend whilst they fixed the pumps to pump the water out .. was dealing with hot rails last week
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you have any problems given the number of experts we apear to have.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Ireland had the hottest day they have had ever.. may not be as high as others but that's still a massive change

*Wasn't just London that got flash floods, London hit the new more because we are just more important than everyone else be honest...*.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂 important or more arrogant


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 23, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I'm surprised you have any problems given the number of experts we apear to have.
		
Click to expand...

DW their input is always filed in the corrected coloured bin


----------



## cliveb (Sep 23, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			What I suspect he's referring to is the fact that in this country we struggle to predict the type of weather we are going to get and cannot normally plan accordingly. I spent some time in Canada as a kid as I have relatives there. They used to put snow chains on the cars on a specific weekend. Almost invariably, the snow would hit within days. We have virtually zero chance of emulating this. In America, probably due to the land mass, they can be very accurate with weather predictions. As a small Island, our weather is incredibly variable. We therefore get relative "extremes" of weather - Torrential rain when mild sun was predicted 24hrs earlier.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, as a general rule the UK's weather is less predictable.
(But we're not unique. My wife has a friend who lives in Alberta, and a few years ago she told us that one day it was -20 celcius with snow on the ground and the next day it was +25).

But the basic point is that the UK's weather is never THAT extreme.
When we have torrential rain, we get some unpleasant flooding and a bit of damage. Other countries get entire infrastructures destroyed.
When it gets hot in the UK, things are a bit uncomfortable. Other countries have people dying by the thousand.
If you want to define UK weather as "extreme", then you'd have to describe the stuff they get in some other places as "apocalyptic".

It's the very fact that the UK's weather is never that bad which means it's not cost-effective to invest in the means of coping on those rare occasions when is does get OTT.
There's no point in spending the sort of money required to have systems and equipment to deal with stuff that only happens once in a blue moon.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			What I suspect he's referring to is the fact that in this country we struggle to predict the type of weather we are going to get and cannot normally plan accordingly. I spent some time in Canada as a kid as I have relatives there. They used to put snow chains on the cars on a specific weekend. Almost invariably, the snow would hit within days. We have virtually zero chance of emulating this. In America, probably due to the land mass, they can be very accurate with weather predictions. As a small Island, our weather is incredibly variable. We therefore get relative "extremes" of weather - Torrential rain when mild sun was predicted 24hrs earlier.

Of course I could be wrong, but it does seem to me that you're discussing the same thing and arguing over terminology....
		
Click to expand...

You hit on the correct word that I failed to use, unpredictable. We have unpredictable weather, not extreme. 

Anyway, I think we've done this to death now so I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 23, 2021)

Can we not have extremely unpredictable weather..?


----------



## larmen (Sep 23, 2021)

Imagine you are living in a block with a secure car park. In the middle of the night a neighbour hears an angle grinder in the car park, and rather than calling 999 they post in the clowned FB group for the complex about the noise.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2021)

Piece said:



			Rear number plates not put on straight. Messes with my OCD.
		
Click to expand...

My neighbour as a brand new Tesla & his rear plate is really wonky,winds me up every time I see it.
Why doesnt it bother him??! 🤯


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			My neighbour as a brand new Tesla & his rear plate is really wonky,winds me up every time I see it.
Why doesnt it bother him??! 🤯
		
Click to expand...

How about the Land Rover that has the rear plates over on the left side rather than centrally? There is one on my estate that I see every day and it goes through me each time. How did that get approved? 😳


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How about the Land Rover that has the rear plates over on the left side rather than centrally? There is one on my estate that I see every day and it goes through me each time. How did that get approved? 😳
		
Click to expand...

Same as the Alphas that have their front plate on the left. Just looks wrong.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 23, 2021)

fundy said:



			good luck 

pretty sure redoing them in a 50 year old house gonna be even worse lol, thats for next year.............
		
Click to expand...

You say that, I’ve renovated 5 houses now, Always easier when back to the bare walls 😀 touch wood 😂😂


----------



## BrianM (Sep 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How about the Land Rover that has the rear plates over on the left side rather than centrally? There is one on my estate that I see every day and it goes through me each time. How did that get approved? 😳
		
Click to expand...

I have said car, it did bother me to start with but the car capabilities out ways it 😂😂


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How about the Land Rover that has the rear plates over on the left side rather than centrally? There is one on my estate that I see every day and it goes through me each time. How did that get approved? 😳
		
Click to expand...

JLR are controlled by design, they make the jelly mould and the engineers have to pop everything in .. it hurts quality massively. I have never known an industry led by the ignorant but this one is .. so tell your kids to sit and concentrate on their doodling and they to can become leading lights in engineering and manufacturing 🤦‍♂️


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2021)

BrianM said:



			You say that, I’ve renovated 5 houses now, Always easier when back to the bare walls 😀 touch wood 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

this'll be 5 for us too, and hopefully the last at least for a very long while lol


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2021)

Trying to get a tin of Ronseal Radiator enamel clear gloss. Pretty sure it has been discontinued by Ronseal, but Homebase have some in their stores. Well the Staines branch has it, 25 tins, but nothing more local. Nice 60 mile drive there and back.

and no I don't want radiator paint. I have already painted radiators in same emulsion as on the walls, just need the clear gloss to seal them off.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 23, 2021)

richart said:



			Trying to get a tin of Ronseal Radiator enamel clear gloss. Pretty sure it has been discontinued by Ronseal, but Homebase have some in their stores. Well the Staines branch has it, 25 tins, but nothing more local. Nice 60 mile drive there and back.

and no I don't want radiator paint. I have already painted radiators in same emulsion as on the walls, just need the clear gloss to seal them off.
		
Click to expand...

Could you not use a spray coat clear enamel?


----------



## fundy (Sep 24, 2021)

richart said:



			Trying to get a tin of Ronseal Radiator enamel clear gloss. Pretty sure it has been discontinued by Ronseal, but Homebase have some in their stores. Well the Staines branch has it, 25 tins, but nothing more local. Nice 60 mile drive there and back.

and no I don't want radiator paint. I have already painted radiators in same emulsion as on the walls, just need the clear gloss to seal them off.
		
Click to expand...


surely you could get a forumite coming to H4H to pick one up from you if their local branch had stock? like one of the 4 tins in Leighton Buzzard for eg


----------



## bobmac (Sep 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			Thinking Im smarter than I am and not listening properly to those who know more than me 

Click to expand...




fundy said:



			surely you could get a forumite coming to H4H to pick one up from you if their local branch had stock? like one of the 4 tins in Leighton Buzzard for eg 

Click to expand...

Or try this
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ronseal-UT...pAnSA==&sprefix=heat+resistant,diy,169&sr=1-4


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2021)

The queues for the Asda petrol station this morning, absolutely chaotic. Sure I saw 50 packets of lav rolls in the back of one car 😆


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

More media created panic.


----------



## IanM (Sep 24, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			More media created panic.
		
Click to expand...

Yep....


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 24, 2021)

People who are routinely late to Teams calls/meetings. I’m only talking about 3-5 mins, but it’s EVERY time. I’ve started dialing off if just me and them.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 24, 2021)

panic buying of fuel. 

just back from my local Sainsburys, the queue was unreal.

The headlines were about a few BP stations which had to shut because they were short of drivers. Now these clowns think there is a national fuel shortage, and they have to buy it while it's still there.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2021)

Long queues at every petrol station in town...
Roads are blocked and the town is coming to a halt....
Deep joy.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 24, 2021)

I needed to fill up today. Every pump at Tesco open - no shortage despite the usual media scaremongering. It was rammed and half of the dimwits still insisted in paying at the kiosk. Does my head in watching them faff about as if they're in slo mo with no thought of the queues behind them. Add to that following a learner driver (not an official learner car @Imurg !) onto the A14 who clearly wasn't yet ready for that journey...add to that a lorry driver who refused to pull into the other lane despite it being clear...brakes slammed on all round and how there wasn't a collision is more a miracle than anything else...

I really do hate driving in this country as even the shortest trips result in some sort of idiot being around!


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 24, 2021)

Just driven past 3 petrol stations in Warwickshire and big queues by drivers no doubt only topping up their tanks.
Reminds me of the petrol crisis in the 1970's and more recently the tanker drivers' strike.
I'll take the train tomorrow.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 24, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I really do hate driving in this country as even the shortest trips result in some sort of idiot being around!
		
Click to expand...

You'd love Australia then 😬
Much worse standard of driving but a completely different mentality to it, like it's almost accepted as the norm so no one bats an eyelid at a crazy manoeuvre 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			You'd love Australia then 😬
Much worse standard of driving but a completely different mentality to it, like it's almost accepted as the norm so no one bats an eyelid at a crazy manoeuvre 😂
		
Click to expand...

I'd have to say it's more rude driving than bad driving that gets to me...although some of the stuff I witnessed when instructing the kids on their bikes wasn't rude rather than plain crazy and plain dangerous!!


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 24, 2021)

Rob Riggle.

Had never heard of him before last night. I'm hoping I never hear of him again.


----------



## IanM (Sep 24, 2021)

Just back from getting the "click and collect" from Tesco in Chepstow. No queues... the station on the A48, dead normal... 

Are we just more chilled over here than the city dwellers??


----------



## IanM (Sep 24, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Rob Riggle.

Had never heard of him before last night. I'm hoping I never hear of him again.
		
Click to expand...

Was he the geezer doing the opening ceremony?  We lasted about 2 minutes watching that... turned off pronto!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2021)

Idiots panic buying petrol - clueless spanner’s


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2021)

Add in the school run and......I'm glad I've got me feet up watching the golf....
At least it'll be easy to fill up on Monday  - every other car in town will be full....


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

I didn't know anything about this petrol nonsense til I read it on here. I actually need petrol, just went to my local garage and they've bloody sold out! Went down towards my next nearest one and saw gigantic queues all down the road, said sod that and just went home. At this rate I won't be able to drive to football on Sunday though. What is wrong with people? Absolute idiots.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't know anything about this petrol nonsense til I read it on here. I actually need petrol, just went to my local garage and they've bloody sold out! Went down towards my next nearest one and saw gigantic queues all down the road, said sod that and just went home. At this rate I won't be able to drive to football on Sunday though. What is wrong with people? Absolute idiots.
		
Click to expand...

Grab an Uber if they got fuel lol


----------



## drdel (Sep 24, 2021)

As everyone should recognise the biggest cause of car problems is the nut behind the wheel


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2021)

The wife's allergy to strawberry. Didn't effect us much before the kids .. just have raspberry ice cream and Jam ..

What's kids medicine? All strawberry flavour .. with the orange version of nurofen much harder to find

Just had to order 4 bottles offline at £5 (instead of like £3) a bottle as when the kids get sniffles it's always all 3 and you can imagine 3 lots of meds 3 times a day a bottle doesn't last long


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 25, 2021)

I wonder how many "pointless" car journeys will still carry on......


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 25, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I wonder how many "pointless" car journeys will still carry on......

Click to expand...

I’m going golf in an hour to try to win some cash. So plenty.😄


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 25, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I’m going golf in an hour to try to win some cash. So plenty.😄
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking more along the lines of the family bus/SUV being filled up at midnight by the husband so the wife can drop little Timmy to school half a mile down the road then go get her Costa.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I was thinking more along the lines of the family bus/SUV being filled up at midnight by the husband so the wife can drop little Timmy to school half a mile down the road then go get her Costa.....
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I understand your point this post is incredibly sexist ...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 25, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Whilst I understand your point this post is incredibly sexist ...
		
Click to expand...

But correct judging by the cars sitting outside my house at 12,1am,2am queueing for the petrol station down the road, engines running, stereo on. No females in the drivers seat.
I suppose I could have just called "ignorant parent 1" and "lazy parent 2"


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 25, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I was thinking more along the lines of the family bus/SUV being filled up at midnight by the husband so the wife can drop little Timmy to school half a mile down the road then go get her Costa.....
		
Click to expand...

The 70s called and wants its opinions back.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 25, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Whilst I understand your point this post is incredibly sexist ...
		
Click to expand...

Which bit is sexist as I do long for the day my lass would not expect me to fill her car up so she can go get her nails done in a morning. I do long for the day she’d do her own flat pack furniture, put shelves up and swap lights and fittings. 

Or is it sexist that the man has gone to fill up the car? 🤣

I would say it’s a generalisation.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 26, 2021)

The forum bullies at it again in a certain thread and turning it into a toxic place.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 26, 2021)

The way my father in law knocks at the door 

Presses bell and before it's even gone off is knocking on the window 

For crying out loud


----------



## sunshine (Sep 26, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			We don't have extreme weather? Have you looked outside your window this year? That rain was extreme.. climate change is real and we do have ever changing extreme weathers ..
		
Click to expand...

I’m guessing you never look at international news stories.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 26, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I’m guessing you never look at international news stories.
		
Click to expand...

Ok if we going to play silly buggers .. more and more earthquakes in the UK now than before 

Other countries get them all time due to their location , geography, plate lines.. fracking

We are starting to get them I guess we ignore them because other countries get them aswell... Not extreme enough


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 26, 2021)

Stones...specifically the big ones in the ground on our allotment. Spent 5 hours digging out and only managed half a bed - knackered!


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Ok if we going to play silly buggers .. more and more earthquakes in the UK now than before

Other countries get them all time due to their location , geography, plate lines.. fracking

*We are starting to get them* I guess we ignore them because other countries get them aswell... Not extreme enough
		
Click to expand...

We've always had earthquakes ...................... and plenty of them, albeit fairly small ones.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 26, 2021)

Slime said:



			We've always had earthquakes ...................... and plenty of them, albeit fairly small ones.
		
Click to expand...

Getting larger tho no?


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Getting larger tho no?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know.
I've not felt an earthquake since my honeymoon ......................... but that could have been me!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2021)

Slime said:



			I don't know.
I've not felt an earthquake since my honeymoon ......................... but that could have been me! 

Click to expand...

Did you fall,out of bed


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Did you fall,out of bed

Click to expand...

NO!! ........................ I was pushed out!


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 26, 2021)

How greedy I am. Two (not the small type) Yorkshire puddings is plenty enough for anyone. I had three and a half. Currently regretting that decision, sat rubbing my full tummy. To make matters worse, my Mam has brought round some home made sticky toffee pudding and custard, my favourite, which I literally can’t squeeze in.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 27, 2021)

Reading stuff on LinkedIn about being a leader ..
What a load of utter rubbish, if everyone wants to be “a leader “ nothing gets done !

All organisations end up with are wind bags and people who love the sound of their own voice.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 27, 2021)

Job specs that clearly have no clue about the role. 
They lump a whole load of tasks on the list, without understanding the time consuming interactions required with other stake holders in the business. 
They will get someone to sign on for the role, but the truth is a lot of stuff will fall off the table/be missed/ not get done/ be low quality/ lack consistency and have no traceability… and that person will leave


----------



## Imurg (Sep 27, 2021)

Due to the weather, some pretty major roadworks on a major route and petrol queues the town is at a virtual standstill. 
Glad I'm not going out until after 12..


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Due to the weather, some pretty major roadworks on a major route and petrol queues the town is at a virtual standstill.
Glad I'm not going out until after 12..
		
Click to expand...

Avoid the M25 near Heathrow!
Those idiot protesters are playing silly buggers once again. 

They should all be tasered, thrown in the back of police vans and taken to jail for a week or so.


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2021)

Car adverts, where the seller describes the car as "fully loaded" (no its not), "huge spec" (no its hasn't), "best of its kind on Autotrader"  or things like that.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 27, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Reading stuff on LinkedIn about being a leader ..
What a load of utter rubbish, if everyone wants to be “a leader “ nothing gets done !

All organisations end up with are wind bags and people who love the sound of their own voice.
		
Click to expand...

LinkedIn has been ruined by Influencers, turning into Facebook. One of my connections posts what he's been baking over the weekend every Monday.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 27, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			LinkedIn has been ruined by Influencers, turning into Facebook. One of my connections posts what he's been baking over the weekend every Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I see this stuff and heart warming stories as opposed to business releases.
I think we should rename influencers as slackers .. they don’t do anything of use. Advertising should be more restrictive


----------



## IanM (Sep 27, 2021)

LinkedIn is now a platform for meaningless awards, virtue signalling, calling out sexism and racism with posts that are themselves sexist and racist, rhetorical questions and bogus stories about trendy issues.  Now we also have pictures of dogs, children and endless nonsense about remote or non remote working! 

Used to be good for jobs, sensible questions about real work issues and keeping in contact with old colleagues.


----------



## IanM (Sep 27, 2021)

And while I am here, all the post I get from Public Sector bodies uses twice the paper it should as I get it in Welsh and English.   Thought these folk were meant to be "green?"  

Can't be tough to add language preferences to the mailing list


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 27, 2021)

IanM said:



			And while I am here, all the post I get from Public Sector bodies uses twice the paper it should as I get it in Welsh and English.   Thought these folk were meant to be "green?" 

Can't be tough to add language preferences to the mailing list
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, I genuinely don't know does anyone just speak Welsh?


----------



## IanM (Sep 27, 2021)

There will be folk in West Wales and North Wales who have that as first language..   Now it is taught in all schools.  There are pros and cons of that


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 27, 2021)

Since we've had our new dog, when my missus talks to it, she keeps referring to me in the third person!


----------



## drdel (Sep 27, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Since we've had our new dog, when my missus talks to it, she keeps referring to me in the third person! 

Click to expand...

Down boy...


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Out of interest, I genuinely don't know does anyone just speak Welsh?
		
Click to expand...

Been a while since i was there, but there were some folk in North Wales who only spoke Welsh.  I worked briefly for Caernarfon Council and on my team there were two of us who only spoke English, two who spoke only Welsh and the rest (about 6) were biligual - but all with Welsh as first language. Made for interesting conversations


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 27, 2021)

My car has had an engine management light on for a couple of weeks, managed to get it booked into the dealer for this Friday but in the meantime my employer has got me an alternative vehicle to drive. Took my regular car out for a short spin today and the warning light has disappeared. Going to look a right mug on Friday 🙈


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My car has had an engine management light on for a couple of weeks, managed to get it booked into the dealer for this Friday but in the meantime my employer has got me an alternative vehicle to drive. Took my regular car out for a short spin today and the warning light has disappeared. Going to look a right mug on Friday 🙈
		
Click to expand...

ECM will have stored the EML code so they'll know you're not at it


----------



## sunshine (Sep 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Ok if we going to play silly buggers .. more and more earthquakes in the UK now than before

Other countries get them all time due to their location , geography, plate lines.. fracking

We are starting to get them I guess we ignore them because other countries get them aswell... Not extreme enough
		
Click to expand...

You’re on shaky ground now


----------



## sunshine (Sep 27, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Been a while since i was there, but there were some folk in North Wales who only spoke Welsh.  I worked briefly for Caernarfon Council and on my team there were two of us who only spoke English, two who spoke only Welsh and the rest (about 6) were biligual - but all with Welsh as first language. Made for interesting conversations
		
Click to expand...

Imagine speaking only welsh. What a massive handicap, drive for an hour in any direction and you find yourself in a place where nobody understands a word you say. 

I suppose you could say the same about scousers…


----------



## RichA (Sep 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			ECM will have stored the EML code so they'll know you're not at it 

Click to expand...

Unless it's a VW with a DSG auto gearbox. Ours loves throwing out phantom warnings without storing a code.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Since we've had our new dog, when my missus talks to it, she keeps referring to me in the third person! 

Click to expand...

You'll be referred to as " your dad  " next


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 28, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			You'll be referred to as " your dad  " next 

Click to expand...

*That* is already happening!


----------



## drdel (Sep 28, 2021)

Robster59 said:



*That* is already happening! 

Click to expand...

At least you won’t get told to 'sit' - I was precise on the spelling.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My car has had an engine management light on for a couple of weeks, managed to get it booked into the dealer for this Friday but in the meantime my employer has got me an alternative vehicle to drive. Took my regular car out for a short spin today and the warning light has disappeared. Going to look a right mug on Friday 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Similar to me I’ve a Peugeot and red engine fault light comes on intermittently and when I stop it won’t restart, leave it 15 mins and it starts again. 

Going to trade it in for a Volkswagen, even with the fault still getting a high price for trade in such is the demand for second hand cars


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2021)

Been trying to log in for work for almost 3 hours on my desk top with no joy so tried my work laptop and that’s decided that now is the perfect time to run a 90 minute update


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 28, 2021)

drdel said:



			At least you won’t get told to 'sit' - I was precise on the spelling.
		
Click to expand...

You obviously haven't met my missus!


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 28, 2021)

School has assessed the boys reading and given him a rather simple book. He read that in 20minutes cover to cover. He is currently reading Harry Potter (completed at least 3 of them already) . Wife had a word and was told the school stands by their assessment and won’t review it. So she said okay he will read the books but then to slow him down they have requested a review of each book. 
Not impressed myself, they have made a mistake, it has been identified and they need to rectify it. If he gets this Pooh now he won’t enjoy his education and won’t get the necessary qualifications.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Sep 28, 2021)

"balls in the shoot"


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 28, 2021)

I live in Leicestershire where, several centuries ago, everyone spoke Welsh, or something very similar, closely related language.
If a Welsh speaker went back in time they could probably make themselves understood by Boudicca in East Anglia and have a conversation. An English speaker today - no chance.
English people need to embrace the Welsh language as part of English heritage.
_O bydded i'r heniaith barhau._ 

Now, I wonder how many people I have irritated?

I love the UK and all its languages and dialects.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 30, 2021)

Why is it, “okay” or “cancel” are okay stock responses from a computer? 
Especially after it fails to do something it was successfully doing before ? 
I am glad I did not pursue a career in IT , I would have smashed a lot of stuff and had a heart attack by now


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2021)

Letterbox draft excluders. We have one and I understand their use but trying to deliver the village newsletter (which is a bit thin on articles) is flipping irritating as have to fold it twice to get it through the door.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Letterbox draft excluders. We have one and I understand their use but trying to deliver the village newsletter (which is a bit thin on articles) is flipping irritating as have to fold it twice to get it through the door.
		
Click to expand...

Years ago I delivered about 2000  A4 sheets advertising my wife's new clothes shop.
Due to some vicious snappy letter boxes my fingers were in shreds, not to mention a few  wee gnasher dogs


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Years ago I delivered about 2000  A4 sheets advertising my wife's new clothes shop.
Due to some vicious snappy letter boxes my fingers were in shreds, not to mention a few  wee gnasher dogs 

Click to expand...

I've done similar and could have hugged homeowners who had a metal letterbox at the front of their house!


----------



## stefanovic (Sep 30, 2021)

Drivers like this:

Drug driver's car smashes into payment booth on M6 Toll - YouTube 

And only charged with dangerous driving.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 30, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Drivers like this:

Drug driver's car smashes into payment booth on M6 Toll - YouTube

And only charged with dangerous driving.
		
Click to expand...


Jeez what speed was he doing? miracle nobody was killed
Throw the book at him


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Jeez what speed was he doing? miracle nobody was killed
Throw the book at him
		
Click to expand...

It'll be ok - they'll ban him from driving.....works every time dontcha know....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 30, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Drivers like this:

Drug driver's car smashes into payment booth on M6 Toll - YouTube

And only charged with dangerous driving.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the judge will give him time to get "treament" as well..


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 30, 2021)

Piers Corbyn and other anti lockdown protesters gathering outside the court where the killer of Sarah Everard was sentenced for her murder, to make political statements. How dare they use the murder of an innocent woman to try and promote their cause. Staggeringly inappropriate ( Mod Edit)


----------



## bobmac (Oct 1, 2021)

Car designers who don't put the start/stop button next to the gear selector.
Car designers who make the gear selector so that you push it forward to go backwards and pull it backwards to go forwards


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 1, 2021)

The school’s umpteenth charity drive this month. It’s not the giving that’s the problem, it the medium they insist on. They’ll only accept cash. No bank transfer facility. Meaning on the way to school I’ve got to go to a bank to withdraw some cash, then to a shop to buy something I don’t want to get some change.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 1, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			The school’s umpteenth charity drive this month. It’s not the giving that’s the problem, it the medium they insist on. They’ll only accept cash. No bank transfer facility. Meaning on the way to school I’ve got to go to a bank to withdraw some cash, then to a shop to buy something I don’t want to get some change.
		
Click to expand...

Ooo ours are the opposite! Different pain, the kids get a few quid here and there in cash from grandparents, friends etc for sponsorship, muggins has to set up the online transfer and is left with 20 odd quid in shrapnel. Be careful what you wish for!!


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 1, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Ooo ours are the opposite! Different pain, the kids get a few quid here and there in cash from grandparents, friends etc for sponsorship, muggins has to set up the online transfer and is left with 20 odd quid in shrapnel. Be careful what you wish for!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha true, I’d never thought of it from that perspective.
We contributed the requested £3 to today’s event. £2 to the crap I bought in the shop. Leaving 15 £1 coins which we’ve left in her school bag. Should cover us til half term, hopefully. The woman in the shop looked at me as if I was an alien when I request my change in 18 pound coins.


----------



## Dando (Oct 1, 2021)

i have just seen he first Xmas TV advert


----------



## bobmac (Oct 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			i have just seen he first Xmas TV advert
		
Click to expand...

I love Christmas.
I do the same as I do all year, just with more mince pies and no guilt  🎅


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I love Christmas.
I do the same as I do all year, just with more *mine* pies and no guilt  🎅
		
Click to expand...

Do they make you fart more  ?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 1, 2021)

I was so pleased to get the Santa to work I forgot to check


----------



## Dando (Oct 1, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I love Christmas.
I do the same as I do all year, just with more mince pies and no guilt  🎅
		
Click to expand...

i love "winter festival" too but its only 1st October


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			i have just seen he first Xmas TV advert
		
Click to expand...

The one with Joe Swash looking like he was stood too close to some nuclear test explosion? 😁


----------



## Dando (Oct 1, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			The one with Joe Swash looking like he was stood too close to some nuclear test explosion? 😁
		
Click to expand...

no, i think it was for "very" or some other online place


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			no, i think it was for "very" or some other online place
		
Click to expand...




Kinda disturbing 😳


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2021)

My wife has had a cold all week. I've teetered on the edge with symptoms but today I'm loading up. I haven't played golf for 2 weeks and was really looking forward to playing tomorrow but it is looking more and more unlikely 🤧😔


----------



## chellie (Oct 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife has had a cold all week. I've teetered on the edge with symptoms but today I'm loading up. I haven't played golf for 2 weeks and was really looking forward to playing tomorrow but it is looking more and more unlikely 🤧😔
		
Click to expand...

A cold doesn't stop you playing golf. Get some Lemsip down you!


----------



## fundy (Oct 1, 2021)

chellie said:



			A cold doesn't stop you playing golf. Get some Lemsip down you!
		
Click to expand...

think youll find he has man flu, an illness very similar but far far worse than a cold


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			think youll find he has man flu, an illness very similar but far far worse than a cold 

Click to expand...

And only beaten into 2nd place by Manthrax...
Keep strong LT...we know...we know


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2021)

chellie said:



			A cold doesn't stop you playing golf. Get some Lemsip down you!
		
Click to expand...

Wot those two said 🤣.

The problem with golf is that you need to concentrate quite a bit, need to focus on a small object and at times need to keep (head) still. All very difficult with a head full of gunk. I get sinus colds unfortunately and the balance goes a bit iffy 😲. I'd be double figures on each hole 😆


----------



## Neilds (Oct 2, 2021)

Headlines in the media stating that troops/soldiers are undergoing training to deliver fuel above a story about RAF personnel. It is lazy reporting to say that everyone in the military is a soldier and, as a veteran with 33 years RAF service makes me mad🤬😡🤬😡


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 2, 2021)

IOS 15, very much the Windows 8 of the IOS releases.


----------



## drdel (Oct 2, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Headlines in the media stating that troops/soldiers are undergoing training to deliver fuel above a story about RAF personnel. It is lazy reporting to say that everyone in the military is a soldier and, as a veteran with 33 years RAF service makes me mad🤬😡🤬😡
		
Click to expand...

But you have to admit its hard to drive a truck from inside the hotel room.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 2, 2021)

drdel said:



			But you have to admit its hard to drive a truck from inside the hotel room.

Click to expand...

Where else are you supposed to get room service?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2021)

Long and tiring 440 miles on motorway today in dreadful conditions, pouring rain making for terrible spray and grim visibility…and all along cars undertaking and tail-gating…insane.  Then add in the usual clutch of idiots driving with no front or rear lights…madness and recklessness. 

But what was perhaps more concerning than irritating were the very significant number of cars being driven with no rear lighting, yet they had some form of front light - though not headlights.  What’s that about?  Without looking too closely the majority seemed to be newer cars - is this a complete misunderstanding by many drivers about the Auto setting on the light switch…because I can’t imagine why else front but no rear - and that made things really difficult and dangerous for other drivers as these cars were mostly quite simply invisible in the spray….thoughts on that?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Long and tiring 440 miles on motorway today in dreadful conditions, pouring rain making for terrible spray and grim visibility…and all along cars undertaking and tail-gating…insane.  Then add in the usual clutch of idiots driving with no front or rear lights…madness and recklessness.

But what was perhaps more concerning than irritating were the very significant number of cars being driven with no rear lighting, yet they had some form of front light - though not headlights.  What’s that about?  Without looking too closely the majority seemed to be newer cars - is this a complete misunderstanding by many drivers about the Auto setting on the light switch…because I can’t imagine why else front but no rear - and that made things really difficult and dangerous for other drivers as these cars were mostly quite simply invisible in the spray….thoughts on that?
		
Click to expand...

You are right in that the auto setting is to blame, perhaps the Daytime Running lights, DLR, more. I've had auto lights on some cars where the daytime settings have rear as well as front lights on but some cars only have the front lights when on DLR. My betting is that drivers believe that their car has rear lights on when their DLR are on and they simply don't realise they are not. After all, when you drive you may see a reflection of your lights in front but you don't see your rear lights.

I myself was caught out with this a few cars back and only realised when my wife took my car one time and I saw the lack of rear lights when she drove off. I now check on day one when I change cars. My current car doesn't have rear lights on on DLR mode so I switch to manual lights if I deem them necessary.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2021)

Newer cars have DLRs that put the rear lights on as well as some lighting at the front.
Most older ones won't have that....none of mine have and my newest was a '69 plate.
Never really understood why they didn't wire it up so the rears came on as well s the front...seems illogical to not do it...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 2, 2021)

I believe Sweden has had the answer for years.
IF you are moving you have dipped lights on , (which would include rear lights on.?)
Not completely sure on the rear light part, but seems the best , simple solution.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I believe Sweden has had the answer for years.
IF you are moving you have dipped lights on , (which would include rear lights on.?)
Not completely sure on the rear light part, but seems the best , simple solution.
		
Click to expand...

That’s something I picked up doing nearly 20yrs ago.  Driving to work I drove through 10miles of dense Surrey woodland and in bright sunshine I‘d go from seeing perfectly to pitch darkness in deep shade and unable to see road until eyes adjusted and unable to see other vehicles.  So I just started putting headlamps on dipped whenever and wherever I was driving, and taught my kids to do the same.  To be better seen all the time, as well as being able to see when going from normal light to dark repeatedly.  Got an auto setting these days but usually don’t use it…only issue being the lighting of the sat nav during the day is dark on dipped and light on auto.

Frankly that so many, and I mean a lot, were today probably oblivious to the fact that they driving with no rear lights in conditions under which following drivers couldn’t see them - well that is surely scandalous.  The dangers presented to motorists presented by the Insulate protests seem insignificant compared with what I and tens if not hundreds of thousands of drivers faced today - and can face every day on every road in the country through rain or dusk and dark.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 3, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I don't understand why people reverse into spaces at places like golf clubs. How do they get their stuff in/out of the boot?
		
Click to expand...

And supermarkets.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 3, 2021)

sunshine said:



			It's amazing how you display your ignorance as a badge of pride. I remember being taught all this stuff when I learnt to drive 25 years ago, I'm sure it's taught today.

If you don't know how to navigate roundabouts, and this is something you have to do regularly, then why not read up and teach yourself? There is plenty of guidance out there.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I remember about Rab was " you do not have to indicate to leave as there is only one way off ", but I have taken your advice and watched some instructional you tube vids so now know the correct way to negotiate a Rab. Although it now shows me that most driver do not. Nearly saw an almighty smash yesterday on one. Two monster cars one doing it correctly and one zooming on the inside going straight across. Guess who thought they were right and beeped?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That’s something I picked up doing nearly 20yrs ago.  Driving to work I drove through 10miles of dense Surrey woodland and in bright sunshine I‘d go from seeing perfectly to pitch darkness in deep shade and unable to see road until eyes adjusted and unable to see other vehicles.  So I just started putting headlamps on dipped whenever and wherever I was driving, and taught my kids to do the same.  To be better seen all the time, as well as being able to see when going from normal light to dark repeatedly.  Got an auto setting these days but usually don’t use it…only issue being the lighting of the sat nav during the day is dark on dipped and light on auto.

Frankly that so many, and I mean a lot, were today probably oblivious to the fact that they driving with no rear lights in conditions under which following drivers couldn’t see them - well that is surely scandalous.  The dangers presented to motorists presented by the Insulate protests seem insignificant compared with what I and tens if not hundreds of thousands of drivers faced today - and can face every day on every road in the country through rain or dusk and dark.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are wise to drive with dipped lights on. To me, it's a no brainer.
It costs nothing except turning a switch, yet it prevents accidents, and incidents you describe from turning nasty.
I would be in favour of a change in traffic law to make it compulsory. In fact,
I have a feeling that in the circumstances you experienced on the motorway, it is a legal requirement to use lights now. Perhaps someone who is sure can verify either way.
But I must say your last comment is irrelevant and suggests a slant towards support for these Insulates.
Their behaviour is intolerable, not because of their motives, but because they are so adversely affecting some lives. 
It only takes an instance or two where an ambulance is critically delayed, or some journey disrupted meaning a critical appointment missed.... operation?..
Dialysis?.....chemo?...
I believe some lady who had a stroke was deayed to the point of her now being paralysed.
For Gods sake...these people who consider themselves to have a moral compass need to think what their actions are really doing.


----------



## drdel (Oct 3, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I think you are wise to drive with dipped lights on. To me, it's a no brainer.
It costs nothing except turning a switch, yet it prevents accidents, and incidents you describe from turning nasty.
I would be in favour of a change in traffic law to make it compulsory. In fact,
I have a feeling that in the circumstances you experienced on the motorway, it is a legal requirement to use lights now. Perhaps someone who is sure can verify either way.
But I must say your last comment is irrelevant and suggests a slant towards support for these Insulates.
Their behaviour is intolerable, not because of their motives, but because they are so adversely affecting some lives.
It only takes an instance or two where an ambulance is critically delayed, or some journey disrupted meaning a critical appointment missed.... operation?..
Dialysis?.....chemo?...
I believe some lady who had a stroke was deayed to the point of her now being paralysed.
For Gods sake...these people who consider themselves to have a moral compass need to think what their actions are really doing.
		
Click to expand...

I might be wrong but if these activists are acting illegally couldn't drivers who experience 'cost' or damage sue for restitution?


----------



## Neilds (Oct 3, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I believe Sweden has had the answer for years.
IF you are moving you have dipped lights on , (which would include rear lights on.?)
Not completely sure on the rear light part, but seems the best , simple solution.
		
Click to expand...

I seem to recall this was touted a few years ago and the motorcycle groups were against it. This was due to most motorcyclists having their lights on to make them more visible. If it became the norm for cars to have lights on all the time, motorcycles would ‘blend’ in and become harder to see.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wouldn't say I'm scared of them, quite happy to bash or squish one if required, but my wife is terrified, which makes this time of year annoying. Every night she's screaming from some part of the house for me to come and rescue her.
		
Click to expand...

Conkers are your friend. Get out there and pick them up and put them around the house. Apparently spiders don't like them. I ve got conkers all over my shed and no spiders.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 4, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Whilst I understand your point this post is incredibly sexist ...
		
Click to expand...

Yet true.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 4, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Conkers are your friend. Get out there and pick them up and put them around the house. Apparently spiders don't like them. I ve got conkers all over my shed and no spiders.
		
Click to expand...

Not that old chestnut...


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 4, 2021)

My first proper cold in a long time. Really blocked up, sore throat, no sense of taste. As someone with chronic sinus problems, the cold really leaves me miserable.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2021)

County cup game this Sunday is an hour's drive away. Had a league game 40 odd minute drive the other week as well. Petrol crisis on and all our games are suddenly a hundred miles away! 😖


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 4, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			My first proper cold in a long time. Really blocked up, sore throat, no sense of taste. As someone with chronic sinus problems, the cold really leaves me miserable.
		
Click to expand...

Colds keep ripping through our house 

Eldest at school , wife back in work at her school 

Constant snotty noses


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2021)

Manchester Marathon this week and my knee has started hurting.... Hopefully, it's just my mind playing with me! But I think it's early days patella tendonitis..


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			County cup game this Sunday is an hour's drive away. Had a league game 40 odd minute drive the other week as well. Petrol crisis on and all our games are suddenly a hundred miles away! 😖
		
Click to expand...

Under 13s cup game on Sunday, we were lucky to be the home team. Away team had a 80 mile round trip! for 12yr old kids!!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			County cup game this Sunday is an hour's drive away. Had a league game 40 odd minute drive the other week as well. Petrol crisis on and all our games are suddenly a hundred miles away! 😖
		
Click to expand...

You drive at 100 miles an hour to a footy game?

Set off sooner and save some money....


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 4, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Under 13s cup game on Sunday, we were lucky to be the home team. Away team had a 80 mile round trip! for 12yr old kids!!
		
Click to expand...

It's mental isn't it. Over here in East Anglia we've had to travel over an hour each way to play 40 minute Mini Soccer games.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			It's mental isn't it. Over here in East Anglia we've had to travel over an hour each way to play 40 minute Mini Soccer games.
		
Click to expand...

Used to be the same in my rugby playing days. Playing in rural rutland meant that, aside from the local rivals of Stamford and Melton, everying else was pretty much at least an hour in the car each way.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 4, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Used to be the same in my rugby playing days. Playing in rural rutland meant that, aside from the local rivals of Stamford and Melton, everying else was pretty much at least an hour in the car each way.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any part of Rutland that *isn’t *rural 😉


----------



## sunshine (Oct 4, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Long and tiring 440 miles on motorway today in dreadful conditions, pouring rain making for terrible spray and grim visibility…and all along cars undertaking and tail-gating…insane.  Then add in the usual clutch of idiots driving with no front or rear lights…madness and recklessness.

But what was perhaps more concerning than irritating were the very significant number of cars being driven with no rear lighting, yet they had some form of front light - though not headlights.  What’s that about?  Without looking too closely the majority seemed to be newer cars - is this a complete misunderstanding by many drivers about the Auto setting on the light switch…because I can’t imagine why else front but no rear - and that made things really difficult and dangerous for other drivers as these cars were mostly quite simply invisible in the spray….thoughts on that?
		
Click to expand...


DRL (daytime running lights)



Lord Tyrion said:



			You are right in that the auto setting is to blame, perhaps the Daytime Running lights, DLR, more. I've had auto lights on some cars where the daytime settings have rear as well as front lights on but some cars only have the front lights when on DLR. My betting is that drivers believe that their car has rear lights on when their DLR are on and they simply don't realise they are not. After all, when you drive you may see a reflection of your lights in front but you don't see your rear lights.

I myself was caught out with this a few cars back and only realised when my wife took my car one time and I saw the lack of rear lights when she drove off. I now check on day one when I change cars. My current car doesn't have rear lights on on DLR mode so I switch to manual lights if I deem them necessary.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what this has to do with the Docklands Light Railway?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 4, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Is there any part of Rutland that *isn’t *rural 😉
		
Click to expand...

We have the mad, 24/7 metropolis that is Oakham.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 4, 2021)

sunshine said:



			DRL (daytime running lights)



I'm not sure what this has to do with the Docklands Light Railway? 

Click to expand...

Doh. I keep getting the RL bit the wrong way around. You are right, it would be harsh to blame the Docklands Railway for this safety issue


----------



## Piece (Oct 4, 2021)

Jamie O'Hara on Talksport. What a column.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are right in that the auto setting is to blame, perhaps the Daytime Running lights, DLR, more. I've had auto lights on some cars where the daytime settings have rear as well as front lights on but some cars only have the front lights when on DLR. My betting is that drivers believe that their car has rear lights on when their DLR are on and they simply don't realise they are not. After all, when you drive you may see a reflection of your lights in front but you don't see your rear lights.

I myself was caught out with this a few cars back and only realised when my wife took my car one time and I saw the lack of rear lights when she drove off. I now check on day one when I change cars. My current car doesn't have rear lights on on DLR mode so I switch to manual lights if I deem them necessary.
		
Click to expand...


In the EU, daytime running lights (DRL) became mandatory in 2011. The DRL is only the front lights and cannot be the headlights. They are supposed to let other drivers know another car is coming, they are not supposed to provide a beam of light, which is why many brands introduced the fancy looking LEDs (Audi probably the pioneers of this).

If you have automatics light sensing headlights, they should come on (automatically) when the weather is wet as it does get darker. Mine do (front and rear). But you have to remember to have the automatic headlights setting switched on...

I suspect the many people who don't have the headlights on in the rain are driving cars without automatic headlights and have just forgotten to switch manually them on. Or they don't realise the DRL are different from headlights.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 4, 2021)

sunshine said:



			In the EU, daytime running lights (DRL) became mandatory in 2011. The DRL is only the front lights and cannot be the headlights. They are supposed to let other drivers know another car is coming, they are not supposed to provide a beam of light, which is why many brands introduced the fancy looking LEDs (Audi probably the pioneers of this).

If you have automatics light sensing headlights, they should come on (automatically) when the weather is wet as it does get darker. Mine do (front and rear). But you have to remember to have the automatic headlights setting switched on...

I suspect the many people who don't have the headlights on in the rain are driving cars without automatic headlights and have just forgotten to switch manually them on. Or they don't realise the DRL are different from headlights.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is your last point, perhaps I am too kind. To be fair, DRL are largely sufficient in terms of giving visibility to others, particularly the LED ones which are standard in most cars now. The big weakness is the rear lights not being on at the same time. If they were, my past Volvo's did this, then the problem is solved.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 4, 2021)

The highway code states, "You must use headlights when visibility is seriously reduced", with ‘seriously reduced’ being defined as when you are able to see less than 100m. If visibility is much less than 100m, because of heavy fog, or immense road spray from torrential rain, you are also supposed to put your front and rear fog lights on, if you have them - *but do not forget to turn them off when visibility improves to avoid dazzling other road users*


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 4, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The highway code states, "You must use headlights when visibility is seriously reduced", with ‘seriously reduced’ being defined as when you are able to see less than 100m. If visibility is much less than 100m, because of heavy fog, or immense road spray from torrential rain, you are also supposed to put your front and rear fog lights on, if you have them - *but do not forget to turn them off when visibility improves to avoid dazzling other road users*

Click to expand...

Hmmm. Not a very good piece of advice, IMHO. Who has been dazzled in daylight by car headlamps on dipped?
If it's raining significantly then how is there a problem with cars on dipped headlights ( and thus rear lights on )?
Someone's glance would see you. Without them , they might miss seeing you.
Where's the downside to it?  Sweden doesn't think there is.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 4, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Hmmm. Not a very good piece of advice, IMHO. Who has been dazzled in daylight by car headlamps on dipped?
If it's raining significantly then how is there a problem with cars on dipped headlights ( and thus rear lights on )?
Someone's glance would see you. Without them , they might miss seeing you.
Where's the downside to it?  Sweden doesn't think there is.
		
Click to expand...

I think that bit, in bold, relates to the fog lights, not dipped lights.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think that bit, in bold, relates to the fog lights, not dipped lights.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it does..
And I still believe that if you actually need to put your fog lights on there's reason enough to not be on the road.
100 yards isn't very far.
I know it's impractical but driving tests wouldn't go out in that sort of visibility


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Conkers are your friend. Get out there and pick them up and put them around the house. Apparently spiders don't like them. I ve got conkers all over my shed and no spiders.
		
Click to expand...

Spiders “taste” via their feet so citrus sprays will keep the little buggers away


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 4, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Manchester Marathon this week and my knee has started hurting.... Hopefully, it's just my mind playing with me! But I think it's early days patella tendonitis..
		
Click to expand...

You don't need me to tell you that you need to rest before the race and hope it settles a bit. No running the week before is useful (apart from mentally). Good luck!

Having been a decent runner in my time I have managed two 3m jogs/staggers whilst on holiday here in Suffolk...might just re-awaken some enthusiasm.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			You don't need me to tell you that you need to rest before the race and hope it settles a bit. No running the week before is useful (apart from mentally). Good luck!

Having been a decent runner in my time I have managed two 3m jogs/staggers whilst on holiday here in Suffolk...might just re-awaken some enthusiasm.
		
Click to expand...

AJ...even I can jog 3 metres...


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			AJ...even I can jog 3 metres...

Click to expand...

Still an imperial gal me!


----------



## yandabrown (Oct 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Still an imperial gal me!
		
Click to expand...

Are minutes regarded as imperial? Never seen a decimal equivalent yet.


----------



## IainP (Oct 4, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Are minutes regarded as imperial? Never seen a decimal equivalent yet. 

Click to expand...

https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/32127/decimal-time-how-french-made-10-hour-day
😁


----------



## larmen (Oct 4, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Are minutes regarded as imperial? Never seen a decimal equivalent yet. 

Click to expand...

I thought British people measure time in units.

Watching Countdown - 1 Unit


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2021)

WhatsApp being down for the past two hours. How did we used to talk to one another again??


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			WhatsApp being down for the past two hours. How did we used to talk to one another again??
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you haven't had the 1970s type reply yet "pick up t' bloody phone" 😂


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think that bit, in bold, relates to the fog lights, not dipped lights.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, ok, cheers 😀


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Oct 4, 2021)

Signs on lamp posts round here informing me that certain roads will be closed ALL DAY on Sunday 6am - 17.45pm just so people can jog around on the roads!!!


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			WhatsApp being down for the past two hours. How did we used to talk to one another again??
		
Click to expand...

That’s nothing. 
As Facebook is down I’ve had to visit 356 people and show them my dinner. It’s cold now


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 4, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Signs on lamp posts round here informing me that certain roads will be closed ALL DAY on Sunday 6am - 17.45pm just so people can jog around on the roads!!!

Click to expand...

Seems they might have underestimated what all day means…


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2021)

Well the little ones school has been hit with Covid - three teachers down now , all her class has to get PCR test , it’s horrid for her 😢 - thankfully we have all come back negative , this morning in the queue headteacher just checking to make sure that everyone is booking a PCR for their child and there we have your standard parent who has dragged their kid up “ I’m not getting little liberty one because it affects her human rights” blah blah blah - at the same time as swearing at her other kid. Some people shouldn’t be allowed to breed


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 5, 2021)

My phone contract is up next month and I still can't decide what to get next.
Go with the S21 as there's some good deals at the minute, but then the S22 is released early next year.
Fancied the Z Flip but battery life looks absolutely dire, the larger Z Fold is just far too big.
IPhone, never going there again, what a chew on that phone is 😒
Aaargh 🙈


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My phone contract is up next month and I still can't decide what to get next.
Go with the S21 as there's some good deals at the minute, but then the S22 is released early next year.
Fancied the Z Flip but battery life looks absolutely dire, the larger Z Fold is just far too big.
IPhone, never going there again, what a chew on that phone is 😒
Aaargh 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Just get one from the A range rather than the S, they do all exactly the same stuff and cost about a third less.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Just get one from the A range rather than the S, they do all exactly the same stuff and cost about a third less.
		
Click to expand...

My work phone is an A52, decent phone but I want The Best 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My work phone is an A52, decent phone but I want The Best 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I doubt you'll notice the difference. I have the A71 (I think) and my wife has the S something or other, the only difference seems to be that hers is thicker and weighs a tonne to accommodate the eleven or so camera lenses. She wishes she got one like mine.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2021)

I’ve got an Samsung Galaxy A21S.  It does what I need it to do.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 5, 2021)

My local now advertising Christmas lunches starting November 😯


----------



## fundy (Oct 5, 2021)

my local not opening for christmas day lunch


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			my local not opening for christmas day lunch 

Click to expand...

My local only ever opens between 12 and 2 for the locals to meet up but never had a local that opens for Xmas lunch and serves food.


----------



## fundy (Oct 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			My local only ever opens between 12 and 2 for the locals to meet up but never had a local that opens for Xmas lunch and serves food.
		
Click to expand...


talking to the manager in the local at the weekend, he is bemused hes got the day off, first time in 15 years, doesnt know what hes going to do lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 5, 2021)

My son got an email advising his graduation ceremony dates. All very happy, we thought his year would be a forgotten year. The irritation is that the hotels in Liverpool, where he went, have doubled the room prices for the days of the graduation compared to other dates nearby. I know, algorithims, supply and demand etc but doubled .


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 5, 2021)

Vauxhall Agila / Meriva drivers.


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2021)

The feeling in my back that it wants to "ping".


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2021)

Piece said:



			The feeling in my back that it wants to "ping".
		
Click to expand...

Current wait for pings is very long so I’d force it…😉


----------



## DRW (Oct 5, 2021)

Computer software updates, done 2 already this week and another email just arrived


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2021)

DRW said:



			Computer software updates, done 2 already this week and another email just arrived
		
Click to expand...

I will add to that, XBox updates. Get home from work, park myself down for a quick hour on my Xbox and either the game or system needs updating (rural internet means that the Xbox is normally out of comission for about an hour).


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I will add to that, XBox updates. Get home from work, park myself down for a quick hour on my Xbox and either the game or system needs updating (rural internet means that the Xbox is normally out of comission for about an hour).
		
Click to expand...

Set up auto update , Xbox will update itself when updates come out


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Set up auto update , Xbox will update itself when updates come out
		
Click to expand...

Need to set that up. Also need to work out how to download gamepass releases from the App.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 5, 2021)

DRW said:



			Computer software updates, done 2 already this week and another email just arrived
		
Click to expand...

I got my windows 11 upgrade today, looks interesting


----------



## DRW (Oct 5, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I got my windows 11 upgrade today, looks interesting
		
Click to expand...

More interesting than the tax, vat and accounts package software updates for sure. Cheers Bobmac, another update to look forward, windows 11, not even sure which windows I am using, maybe I'm using 11(think its 10, I miss windows 7 and internet explorer).


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 5, 2021)

False claims that going back to the office means going back to work … wrong, we need to change and we need to address environmental issues creating a rush hour is not correct. This is about people who have power wanting to basque in their self importance


----------



## Slime (Oct 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My phone contract is up next month and I still can't decide what to get next.
Go with the S21 as there's some good deals at the minute, but then the S22 is released early next year.
Fancied the Z Flip but battery life looks absolutely dire, the larger Z Fold is just far too big.
IPhone, never going there again, what a chew on that phone is 😒
Aaargh 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Keep your current phone and get a sim only contract ............................ cheap as chips.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Keep your current phone and get a sim only contract ............................ cheap as chips.
		
Click to expand...

Beezerk  likes his new toys, does that make him a Toyboy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2021)

School having to close for a week due to Covid 😩


----------



## IanM (Oct 5, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			False claims that going back to the office means going back to work … wrong, we need to change and we need to address environmental issues creating a rush hour is not correct. This is about people who have power wanting to basque in their self importance
		
Click to expand...

I agree, we mustn’t forget the work lessons of last 18 months…. It’s lazy management and weak leadership.  Some stuff is preferable face to face, but it isnt essential.  (One size doesn’t fit all, so some thought and flexibility is needed)

and the irony of the spelling error is excellent!


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			I agree, we mustn’t forget the work lessons of last 18 months…. It’s lazy management and weak leadership.  Some stuff is preferable face to face, but it isnt essential.  (One size doesn’t fit all, so some thought and flexibility is needed)

and the irony of the spelling error is excellent!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 😎


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			I agree, we mustn’t forget the work lessons of last 18 months…. It’s lazy management and weak leadership.  Some stuff is preferable face to face, but it isnt essential.  (One size doesn’t fit all, so some thought and flexibility is needed)

and the irony of the spelling error is excellent!
		
Click to expand...

Honest questions, do employees working from home get paid the exact same wage/rate as when they worked from their employers premises . 
With no travel time or expenses ?
Do they get paid extra expenses  for working from home ?


----------



## IanM (Oct 5, 2021)

Certainly have where I was working…   I’ve never had a job that allowed travel time, so can’t comment.  We were not paying expenses for working from home as folk were quids in by not commuting!  In March 2020 we allowed folk to take chairs and monitors home too…everyone had a laptop already.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 5, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Beezerk  likes his new toys, does that make him a Toyboy 

Click to expand...

Exactly 😆
I'm not worried about saving £20 here or there, I just want the best phone that isn't the size of an elephant 😄


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			Certainly have where I was working…   I’ve never had a job that allowed travel time, so can’t comment.  We were not paying expenses for working from home as folk were quids in by not commuting!  In March 2020 we allowed folk to take chairs and monitors home too…everyone had a laptop already.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, they have also got travel time back, less vehicle wear and tear, more family time . But no expenses are paid ..you don’t get paid to go to work either unless you can negotiate it in etc


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Same here, they have also got travel time back, less vehicle wear and tear, more family time . But no expenses are paid ..you don’t get paid to go to work either unless you can negotiate it in etc
		
Click to expand...

Wonder how many would accept a 10% wage drop to work from home 

To save travel costs and time


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			Certainly have where I was working…   I’ve never had a job that allowed travel time, so can’t comment.  We were not paying expenses for working from home as folk were quids in by not commuting!  In March 2020 we allowed folk to take chairs and monitors home too…everyone had a laptop already.
		
Click to expand...

Quids in ? so should they be paid less 
 Oops ,just seen Paul's post


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			Certainly have where I was working…   I’ve never had a job that allowed travel time, so can’t comment.  We were not paying expenses for working from home as folk were quids in by not commuting!  In March 2020 we allowed folk to take chairs and monitors home too…everyone had a laptop already.
		
Click to expand...

Mind you there is the £6/week tax relief that can be claimed if you *have *to work from home.

Though I worked from home I could have travelled to my (Winnersh) base location, but that 45min drive was not part of my day and it was not expensed.  I never bothered as none of my team worked there.  If I had to travel to another location I could claim expenses for the travel.  Theoretically I could only claim difference in travel cost with the cost to my base…but nobody really bothered that much doing that difference and we were OKd the full amount.

My contract was a mobile contract - I worked wherever my company needed me to work and wherever I worked I didn’t get paid more or less.  Just got expenses paid and for much time working away from home I got an unrecepted per diem £25 in addition to expensed and receipted accommodation and travel.  That £25 was handy as any day I could choose to spend it all or none of it.


----------



## IanM (Oct 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Wonder how many would accept a 10% wage drop to work from home

To save travel costs and time
		
Click to expand...

I would have done in some circumstances…as a freelancer, not commuting and staying in hotels saved me a lot.

But remember, how much could large organisations save when leases are due for renewal?  Millions!  One of my former employers has vacated three large buildings in last year for this very reason.

No need to cut salaries.  Companies can save costs and have a more productive and happy workforce!  Win/win


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			I would have done in some circumstances…

But remember, how much could large organisations save when leases are due for renewal?  Millions!  One of my former employers has vacated three large buildings in last year for this very reason.

No need to cut salaries.  Companies can save costs and have a more productive and happy workforce!
		
Click to expand...

And cut pollution, rush hour traffic, crowded transport, travel time saved, no need for expensive office space, nobody late for work.
No need for London to be the hub.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Wonder how many would accept a 10% wage drop to work from home

To save travel costs and time
		
Click to expand...

Should not have to, the tax should be on the organisation to prove why they need to generate a carbon footprint..


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Should not have to, the tax should be on the organisation to prove why they need to generate a carbon footprint..
		
Click to expand...

Maybe but those having to go to the office or choose to because they can't work from home for whatever reason 

Why should they have to pay because they can't?


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Maybe but those having to go to the office or choose to because they can't work from home for whatever reason

Why should they have to pay because they can't?
		
Click to expand...

No the employer pays the tax


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			No the employer pays the tax
		
Click to expand...

That's not what I'm saying 

If employee X is paid say 25k to work from home 

Why should employee y get the same to have to go into the office at a cost of say 3k travel a year .. plus their time each way because they can't a house to work from home in


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			That's not what I'm saying

If employee X is paid say 25k to work from home

Why should employee y get the same to have to go into the office at a cost of say 3k travel a year .. plus their time each way because they can't a house to work from home in
		
Click to expand...

Choices , everyone should strive to create a work place at home due to the cost save. It’s like people who can live local to the office and those who cannot afford to buy a property in the area ..


----------



## IainP (Oct 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			That's not what I'm saying

If employee X is paid say 25k to work from home

Why should employee y get the same to have to go into the office at a cost of say 3k travel a year .. plus their time each way because they can't a house to work from home in
		
Click to expand...

Devil's advocate...
Home worker needs to create a space for working. Needs to run work things like a PC for 8+ hours a day. May need to heat a house/home office in the cold, and perhaps cool in the hot. May need a better/more expensive broadband.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Choices , everyone should strive to create a work place at home due to the cost save. It’s like people who can live local to the office and those who cannot afford to buy a property in the area ..
		
Click to expand...

Majority can't even afford to buy let alone have a home office


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2021)

IainP said:



			Devil's advocate...
Home worker needs to create a space for working. Needs to run work things like a PC for 8+ hours a day. May need to heat a house/home office in the cold, and perhaps cool in the hot. May need a better/more expensive broadband.
		
Click to expand...

Which they can't afford so go to the office


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Majority can't even afford to buy let alone have a home office
		
Click to expand...

So what your saying is the wages are too low .. which is why we have an HGV issue . We pay too much to non productive stuff.


----------



## IainP (Oct 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Which they can't afford so go to the office
		
Click to expand...

Eh? That makes no sense. You were suggesting paying the office based staff more. Anyway this should be on another thread. This one has been hijacked.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2021)

IainP said:



			Eh? That makes no sense. You were suggesting paying the office based staff more. Anyway this should be on another thread. This one has been hijacked.
		
Click to expand...

Same point, some can't afford to work from home .. so would have to go to the office 

Running pc would cost pence

Broadband would be interesting and heating could wear a jumper if desperate


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Wonder how many would accept a 10% wage drop to work from home

To save travel costs and time
		
Click to expand...

I'm struggling to think of a good enough reason to  implement such a drastic change to working pay/conditions.

Unless you're being paid travel time, which is rare these days, then businesses should have no right to cut wages due to employee not having to pay travel costs.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm struggling to think of a good enough reason to  implement such a drastic change to working pay/conditions.

Unless you're being paid travel time, which is rare these days, then businesses should have no right to cut wages due to employee not having to pay travel costs.
		
Click to expand...

Their have been studies but for example people who commute a long distance now saving 3-4 hours a day and up to 7k a year by WFH companies have been offering it full time on reduced wages


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Their have been studies but for example people who commute a long distance now saving 3-4 hours a day and up to 7k a year by WFH companies have been offering it full time on reduced wages
		
Click to expand...

It's another example of greed by companies. Wage rates and pay scales don't factor in travel time/costs.

When travel costs have increased by 3.75% year on year, have wages increased the same? 

However much employees save is none of the companies business.  It should be against the law to offer this just like fire and rehire.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			It's another example of greed by companies. Wage rates and pay scales don't factor in travel time/costs.

When travel costs have increased by 3.75% year on year, have wages increased the same?

However much employees save is none of the companies business.  It should be against the law to offer this just like fire and rehire.
		
Click to expand...

It's not even in same ball park tho is it 

The option to WFH permanent but smaller wage or commute normal wage

If forced on someone it's a different story.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			It's not even in same ball park tho is it

The option to WFH permanent but smaller wage or commute normal wage

If forced on someone it's a different story.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is. If it’s not why is it acceptable to reduce wages of someone for choosing to WFH just because it suits them for a variety of reasons. If you can do a £20k a year job WFH exactly the same as commuting for 3hr round trip into an office then why should the wage be smaller?

Once 1 person decides oh yes that suits me, my partner earns £70k a year I can afford the pay cut,  then Slowly but surely it becomes company policy to WFH and those who rely on the £20k are now £2k worse off.

I’ll bet my bottom dollar the company won’t be reducing their charges for the services they provide when they’ve saved the running costs of an office.

Apologies for taking RI thread off slightly but this is more than irritating.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 5, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Of course it is. If it’s not why is it acceptable to reduce wages of someone for choosing to WFH just because it suits them for a variety of reasons. If you can do a £20k a year job WFH exactly the same as commuting for 3hr round trip into an office then why should the wage be smaller?

Once 1 person decides oh yes that suits me, my partner earns £70k a year I can afford the pay cut,  then Slowly but surely it becomes company policy to WFH and those who rely on the £20k are now £2k worse off.

I’ll bet my bottom dollar the company won’t be reducing their charges for the services they provide when they’ve saved the running costs of an office.

Apologies for taking RI thread off slightly but this is more than irritating.
		
Click to expand...

To deduct wage is pointless and actually can you really say someone who does a commute of over 45 minutes each way is productive for the full 8 hrs in the day? By the end of the week they are hanging so Friday is 8 hrs of pure attendance and no work … Sorry but there is not a compelling argument for it and any company that thinks this is reasonable behaviour is not worth working for .


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2021)

Shared drain blocked again ..

Twice in 3 days 

Nothing to do with us or neighbor it seems 

I won't post a picture as nobody wants to see that! But the blockage is pipe shaped of paper etc that is coming out a pipe from the street and getting stuck there . I guess it's lucky that it stops there and doesn't go to the back drain where it would just block more 

4 pipes of ours go into this cover .. up and downstairs .. upstairs is unaffected by the blockage each time 

Best tell next door to not flush their downstairs loo until 9 when I can go fix it


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2021)

The impending Adelle pr onslaught that will be with us for the next 2 years 🙈


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2021)

Work shy scrubbers that are able to work but just can’t be arsed,then moaning because they’re not getting enough free money.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The impending Adelle pr onslaught that will be with us for the next 2 years 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Comfort yourself with this, the best Adele song I've ever heard...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The impending Adelle pr onslaught that will be with us for the next 2 years 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Genius though isn't it, how they are doing it? Give a little and let social media do the rest. Irritating but effective. 

Let's hope she is a bit cheerier on this album. It doesn't matter whether you buy it or not it will be played constantly on radio so you can't avoid it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2021)

On the WFH discussion.  My understanding is that there are significant employment law requirements on companies if an employee is contractually a ‘Home Worker’ rather than just a worker that is able, and often encouraged, to WFH.

I, and many of my colleagues of the time, were ‘encouraged’ to WFH, and subsequently the company has been able to justify shutting their offices at what was my ‘base’ location.  All the company was required to do was to make ‘Work Station‘ and ’Work place environment‘ training and self-assessment mandatory for me.


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Genius though isn't it, how they are doing it? Give a little and let social media do the rest. Irritating but effective. 

Let's hope she is a bit cheerier on this album. It doesn't matter whether you buy it or not it will be played constantly on radio so you can't avoid it.
		
Click to expand...


turn the radio off?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2021)

Randomness of people's tee booking habits (like parking next to a car in a empty car park)

3 groups out between 9-11

Us at 10:02 (booked it 2 weeks ago) now we have 09:54 and 10:10

Nothing before or after all free ..

So random


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			turn the radio off?
		
Click to expand...

We have it on all day in the factory at work. Changing channel because of an annoying song is a pain to do so you tend to just accept it, gripe about it and get on. Very British. As I say, hopefully she will be a bit happier this time. She has a child, lost a load of weight (okay divorced but maybe that will be better for her), so more upbeat than angst. We can only hope


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have it on all day in the factory at work. Changing channel because of an annoying song is a pain to do so you tend to just accept it, gripe about it and get on. Very British. As I say, hopefully she will be a bit happier this time. She has a child, lost a load of weight (okay divorced but maybe that will be better for her), so more upbeat than angst. We can only hope 

Click to expand...


another benefit of working for myself added to the list.......


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Randomness of people's tee booking habits (like parking next to a car in a empty car park)

3 groups out between 9-11

Us at 10:02 (booked it 2 weeks ago) now we have 09:54 and 10:10

Nothing before or after all free ..

So random
		
Click to expand...

It's not that weird - they obviously wanted 10 o'clock but you got there first?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have it on all day in the factory at work. Changing channel because of an annoying song is a pain to do so you tend to just accept it, gripe about it and get on. Very British. As I say, hopefully she will be a bit happier this time. She has a child, lost a load of weight (okay divorced but maybe that will be better for her), so more upbeat than angst. We can only hope 

Click to expand...

I don't think it works like that. Some people can only be inspired by pain and suffering, ha.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have it on all day in the factory at work. Changing channel because of an annoying song is a pain to do so you tend to just accept it, gripe about it and get on. Very British. As I say, hopefully she will be a bit happier this time. She has a child, lost a load of weight (okay divorced but maybe that will be better for her), so more upbeat than angst. We can only hope 

Click to expand...

I had to insist on changing the station because they kept hammering Ed Sheran


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think it works like that. Some people can only be inspired by pain and suffering, ha.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I heard Sam Smith say something similar once. He 'didn't do happy'


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2021)

One of my neighbours works from home. Her parents live half an hour away and occasionally, when her dad isn't well, she can take her laptop and work from their home.
Working from home also means you're not tied to ANY location. 
Sell your £295,000 3 bedroom terraced house in London....


https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/114064751#/?channel=RES_BUY

and buy a nice detached 4 bedroom house close to Lincoln for about the same money.




https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/108822371#/?channel=RES_BUY


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			One of my neighbours works from home. Her parents live half an hour away and occasionally, when her dad isn't well, she can take her laptop and work from their home.
Working from home also means you're not tied to ANY location.
Sell your £295,000 3 bedroom terraced house in London....
View attachment 38816

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/114064751#/?channel=RES_BUY

and buy a nice detached 4 bedroom house close to Lincoln for about the same money.

View attachment 38817


https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/108822371#/?channel=RES_BUY

Click to expand...

Maybe all her friends and family are near where she lives now? 🤔 Besides Lincoln is a dump 😂


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Besides Lincoln is a dump 😂
		
Click to expand...

At least you don't have to pay extra to drive around it.  
How much is the congestion charges these days?


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			At least you don't have to pay extra to drive around it.  
How much is the congestion charges these days?
		
Click to expand...


Its obviously not very desirable to live in Lincoln. Don't know why as I have never been, lack of transport or jobs? but that is a nice looking house and should be more than that. The horrible looking house in Edgware is on sale by Auction, it will be interesting to see what it goes for.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 6, 2021)

Postman woke me up Monday to hand me a parcel for the neighbour across the way. Brilliant. She works from home, always has. Puzzling. Annoying. 

Woke me up again today, decided I’m not getting up I’ve not ordered anything for Royal Mail to deliver. If I have I know to be up or at home. Amazon and DPD just leave in the garage which is always open. Whatever it is it’s not for me. 

Turns out what I’ve ordered off Amazon Royal Mail was delivering it today.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The impending Adelle pr onslaught that will be with us for the next 2 years 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Will be a welcome (all be it short-lived) relief to the Ed Sheeran love in on commercial radio at least?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			One of my neighbours works from home. Her parents live half an hour away and occasionally, when her dad isn't well, she can take her laptop and work from their home.
Working from home also means you're not tied to ANY location.
Sell your £295,000 3 bedroom terraced house in London....
View attachment 38816

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/114064751#/?channel=RES_BUY

and buy a nice detached 4 bedroom house close to Lincoln for about the same money.

View attachment 38817


https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/108822371#/?channel=RES_BUY

Click to expand...

A family have moved in next door..they used to live in London and he had a office.
Sold what they had, bought next door for cash, built and office where the garage was and works from there.
Loves it....and he's a good guy too.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On the WFH discussion.  My understanding is that there are significant employment law requirements on companies if an employee is contractually a ‘Home Worker’ rather than just a worker that is able, and often encouraged, to WFH.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I have worked from home for ten years plus now. on starting my last job 7 years ago, co refused to put me on a WFH contract. I have an office and that's my official base. all be it, its 50 miles away and I go there 5 times a year even pre covid! Was cheaper and easier for them this way...


----------



## Rooter (Oct 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			A family have moved in next door..they used to live in London and he had a office.
Sold what they had, bought next door for cash, built and office where the garage was and works from there.
Loves it....and he's a good guy too.
		
Click to expand...

house prices round me have gone mental. will go higher when crossrail is finished too. I can be in Paddington in 41 minutes now from Newbury, soon it will be possible to be in Liverpool street in the same time nearly! But a 3 minutes walk and I have miles and miles of countryside.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Its obviously not very desirable to live in Lincoln. Don't know why as I have never been,* lack of transport or jobs?*

Click to expand...

That's the whole point if you work from home, you can live anywhere.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Will be a welcome (all be it short-lived) relief to the Ed Sheeran love in on commercial radio at least?
		
Click to expand...

It's been all quiet on the Ed front for a while hasn't it?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2021)

If your pockets are a bit deeper, still change from £500,000.

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/113768594#/?channel=RES_BUY



Not to mention the local golf club memberships under £900


----------



## drdel (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			If your pockets are a bit deeper, still change from £500,000.

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/113768594#/?channel=RES_BUY

View attachment 38818

Not to mention the local golf club memberships under £900
		
Click to expand...

All very fine unless you need to move South in future for works etc and you 'spent' the surplus capital


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 6, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Work shy scrubbers that are able to work but just can’t be arsed,then moaning because they’re not getting enough free money.
		
Click to expand...

folk who regurgitate the nasty stereotypes they read in the gutter press.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2021)

drdel said:



			All very fine unless you need to move South in future for works etc and you 'spent' the surplus capital
		
Click to expand...

Why would you move down south if you work from home?
You sell your tiny house down south for £500k, move somewhere else and buy a very nice house for the same money, there is no surplus.


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Why would you move down south if you work from home?
You sell your tiny house down south for £500k, move somewhere else and buy a very nice house for the same money, there is no surplus.
		
Click to expand...

weve just moved back much closer to London to be closer to our aging parents, expect were not alone in the current climate


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2021)

It's been said before but people with shopping trollies in the basket only section.
Just been to a large Tesco and the normal tills were quite busy, not a problem, I was only getting lunch and the basket checkout is usually quiet.
Wrong!
Queue down the aisle as there were numerous people with trollies in there, not just a bit of shopping either but rammed to the top 🙈
Staff stood doing nothing, no manager around the police it. 
Absolutely no shame these people.
Rant over.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			weve just moved back much closer to London to be closer to our aging parents, expect were not alone in the current climate
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying it's for everyone, just as well really or the M1/A1 would be rammed.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			folk who regurgitate the nasty stereotypes they read in the gutter press.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got eyes,I see it regularly 👍🏻


----------



## drdel (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Why would you move down south if you work from home?
You sell your tiny house down south for £500k, move somewhere else and buy a very nice house for the same money, there is no surplus.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming the WfH as a concept continues, family and other personal factors don't change over the long term.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 6, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I’ve got eyes,I see it regularly 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

My wife works in Benefits and she regularly sees bank statements with loads of entries for betting sites, coffee shops, takeaways, deliveries, etc when they are trying to claim extra money as they have run out of money before their next payment is due.   Maybe we should be giving budgeting and cooking lessons to all those who are struggling.  
As they say, give a man a fish and he will eat for a day.  Teach a man to fish and he will eat for the rest of his life.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's not that weird - they obviously wanted 10 o'clock but you got there first?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair they obviously didn't because nobody was there at 09:50 so we went and didn't see anyone in front or behind us entire round lol


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2021)

Neilds said:



			My wife works in Benefits and she regularly sees bank statements with loads of entries for betting sites, coffee shops, takeaways, deliveries, etc when they are trying to claim extra money as they have run out of money before their next payment is due.   Maybe we should be giving budgeting and cooking lessons to all those who are struggling.  
As they say, give a man a fish and he will eat for a day.  Teach a man to fish and he will eat for the rest of his life.
		
Click to expand...


give it time, benefits will be paid in a digital currency and where and on what it can be spent will be limited by the powers that be  WATTBA


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			At least you don't have to pay extra to drive around it.  
How much is the congestion charges these days?
		
Click to expand...

Bob whilst I agree with the point your making "London" isn't covered just by the congestion charge 

I live in the London borough of Havering I paid £300k 7 years ago for my 3 bed 

I work in London borough of Haringey 

I drive the 22 miles 

Not once do I come close to the congestion charge even though I travel through 5/6 boroughs of London


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2021)

Neilds said:



			My wife works in Benefits and she regularly sees bank statements with loads of entries for betting sites, coffee shops, takeaways, deliveries, etc when they are trying to claim extra money as they have run out of money before their next payment is due.   Maybe we should be giving budgeting and cooking lessons to all those who are struggling. 
As they say, give a man a fish and he will eat for a day.  Teach a man to fish and he will eat for the rest of his life.
		
Click to expand...

Country’s full of them mate. 
No intention of ever getting a job & want their backsides wiping by the government


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Randomness of people's tee booking habits (like parking next to a car in a empty car park)

3 groups out between 9-11

Us at 10:02 (booked it 2 weeks ago) now we have 09:54 and 10:10

Nothing before or after all free ..

So random
		
Click to expand...

Mind you, it depends how it's booked, maybe. When I book by telephoning the Pro I ask something like. "Looking for a time in the afternoon?"
He then gives me a time. No mention of whether there are others adjacent etc.
It might have happened that way, or similar 😀


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Bob whilst I agree with the point your making "London" isn't covered just by the congestion charge

I live in the London borough of Havering I paid £300k 7 years ago for my 3 bed

I work in London borough of Haringey

I drive the 22 miles

Not once do I come close to the congestion charge even though I travel through 5/6 boroughs of London
		
Click to expand...

The 3 bed semi across the road from me just sold last week for £150,000.

The point I'm making is if you don't have to live and work in London to earn London wages.
So if you could work from home, your £500,000 could buy a gorgeous home somewhere less expensive


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The 3 bed semi across the road from me just sold last week for £150,000.

The point I'm making is if you don't have to live and work in London to earn London wages.
So if you could work from home, your £500,000 could buy a gorgeous home somewhere less expensive
		
Click to expand...

Don't you think house prices in these " beautiful" places would just sky rocket will all the demand?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Mind you, it depends how it's booked, maybe. When I book by telephoning the Pro I ask something like. "Looking for a time in the afternoon?"
He then gives me a time. No mention of whether there are others adjacent etc.
It might have happened that way, or similar 😀
		
Click to expand...

All all book on our phones using elite life you can see the entire day


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Don't you think house prices in these " beautiful" places would just sky rocket will all the demand?
		
Click to expand...

It might do so don't tell everyone


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Don't you think house prices in these " beautiful" places would just sky rocket will all the demand?
		
Click to expand...




bobmac said:



			It might do so don't tell everyone
		
Click to expand...

Will you two be quiet 🤫.  Yes, it's even affecting us up here. There are two stops on the East Coast Mainline in Northumberland and that means we are also seeing an impact on prices. We aren't as cheap as Lincolnshire but it's still great value compared to London and it's traditional commuter belt.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Will you two be quiet 🤫.  Yes, it's even affecting us up here. There are two stops on the East Coast Mainline in Northumberland and that means we are also seeing an impact on prices. We aren't as cheap as Lincolnshire but it's still great value compared to London and it's traditional commuter belt.
		
Click to expand...

My work place we have people who commute from various areas 

Tonbridge
Southampton
Huntington
Peterborough
Northampton
Even one in Ireland 🤣

No working from home tho just for the lifestyle


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			My work place we have people who commute from various areas 

Tonbridge
Southampton
Huntington
Peterborough
Northampton
Even one in Ireland 🤣

No working from home tho just for the lifestyle
		
Click to expand...

Working from home obviously only works for certain jobs. We have a mfr business so the staff have to come in to go on the machines. WFH is not possible. Same for you I'd guess. Looking at that list it's about the compromise of quality of home life v commute. I'm pleased I'm up here where I don't need to make that decision 😀


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Working from home obviously only works for certain jobs. We have a mfr business so the staff have to come in to go on the machines. WFH is not possible. Same for you I'd guess. Looking at that list it's about the compromise of quality of home life v commute. I'm pleased I'm up here where I don't need to make that decision 😀
		
Click to expand...

One is ex forces and once he retired asked his family if they want to move again they didn't so he does the commute 

The Ireland guy is retiring over there when he about 55 if he can so he sold up and built himself a life over there 

Comes over every few weeks does bunch of shifts then buggers off


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The 3 bed semi across the road from me just sold last week for £150,000.

The point I'm making is if you don't have to live and work in London to earn London wages.
So if you could work from home, your £500,000 could buy a gorgeous home somewhere less expensive
		
Click to expand...

You seem to think we all live in places like Chiswick or Belsize Park…This house is £150k in Chatham, train to central London and the big bucks takes 50 Minutes. 

23 Hillside Road, Chatham, ME4
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/113454176


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			You seem to think we all live in places like Chiswick or Belsize Park…This house is £150k in Chatham, train to central London and the big bucks takes 50 Minutes.

23 Hillside Road, Chatham, ME4
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/113454176

Click to expand...

I was replying to Pauljames who lives in Havering where a 3 bed semi today would sell for a £500,000 guide price


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I was replying to Pauljames who lives in Havering where a 3 bed semi today would sell for a £500,000 guide price
		
Click to expand...

Lol would it? Next door went for 400k think it was 

Ours is now 4 bed so pushing 450

500? Have a laugh


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol would it? Next door went for 400k think it was

Ours is now 4 bed so pushing 450

500? Have a laugh
		
Click to expand...

Do a search on Right Move for 4 bed houses in Havering and see what you come up with


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 6, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Country’s full of them mate.
No intention of ever getting a job & want their backsides wiping by the government
		
Click to expand...

Bloody old people needing looking after. How dare they 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Do a search on Right Move for 4 bed houses in Havering and see what you come up with
		
Click to expand...

An erection??
🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Bloody old people needing looking after. How dare they 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Who said anything about old people?🤔
😵‍💫


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			An erection??
🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂


----------



## bobmac (Oct 6, 2021)

Even if you do get £450,000, how does 4 bed detached and £25,000 change grab you?

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/107068613#/?channel=RES_BUY


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Even if you do get £450,000, how does 4 bed detached and £25,000 change grab you?

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/107068613#/?channel=RES_BUY

Click to expand...

If it was that simple Bob, we'd all move to Newcastle, or Toxteth...


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Even if you do get £450,000, how does 4 bed detached and £25,000 change grab you?

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/107068613#/?channel=RES_BUY

Click to expand...

I'd rather keep my location

Wouldn't get near this wage on wfh and quality of life round here is great

Pre pandemic was easy to nip to the west end or comedy shows 

More for the kids to do aswell


----------



## woofers (Oct 6, 2021)

If only the WFH topic has its own thread……..


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2021)

woofers said:



			If only the WFH topic has its own thread……..
		
Click to expand...

Your always welcome to make one 👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 6, 2021)

The random irritation thread


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2021)

Got a tyre replaced on my car earlier this week. For some reason he folded my wing mirrors in first of all (they fold themselves in automatically when you lock it so by doing it himself he buggered that up), and today when driving home in the dark I realised he disabled my automatic lights so I drove round with no lights on for a few minutes before I realised. Why did he have to faff about with the mirrors and the lights to change a bloody tyre??


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Got a tyre replaced on my car earlier this week. For some reason he angled my folded my wing mirrors in first of all (they fold themselves in automatically when you lock it so by doing it himself he buggered that up), and today when driving home in the dark I realised he disabled my automatic lights so I drove round with no lights on for a few minutes before I realised. Why did he have to faff about with the mirrors and the lights to change a bloody tyre??
		
Click to expand...

Might of stuck your car on a narrow two post lift and if it’s front wheel drive your lift points might be close to the posts and any plant so put your mirrors in.

Garage could be dark so lights were on so turned them off to save battery.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Got a tyre replaced on my car earlier this week. For some reason he folded my wing mirrors in first of all (they fold themselves in automatically when you lock it so by doing it himself he buggered that up), and today when driving home in the dark I realised he disabled my automatic lights so I drove round with no lights on for a few minutes before I realised. Why did he have to faff about with the mirrors and the lights to change a bloody tyre??
		
Click to expand...

Whenever my car gets serviced it comes back with the auto lights disabled. It must be as per @Jamesbrown post. It caught me out for the first few times, dangerous in built up areas because you don't realise at first, but now I turn back to the auto setting as soon as I get back in. It is irritating but at least you know now for future times to check.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Got a tyre replaced on my car earlier this week. For some reason he folded my wing mirrors in first of all (they fold themselves in automatically when you lock it so by doing it himself he buggered that up), and today when driving home in the dark I realised he disabled my automatic lights so I drove round with no lights on for a few minutes before I realised. Why did he have to faff about with the mirrors and the lights to change a bloody tyre??
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the earlier post about folding in the mirrors to get the car on the ramp - you would be more annoyed if the mirrors were damaged!  With regard to the lights, most garages do a safety check when they have a car in (possibly to try and upsell) so have probably checked the lights were working.  You should be thanking them not getting annoyed


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2021)

Cheers guys, good info to know. He could have told me though, or put them back as they were at the end!


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 7, 2021)

Driving straight down to Farnham after work today - got everything ready last night/ this morning:

Clubs packed
Trolley packed
Clothes for tonight packed
Golf clothes for tomorrow packed
toiletries
underwear

Drive to work (25 mins)

Remember I havent got shoes....


----------



## AliMc (Oct 7, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Driving straight down to Farnham after work today - got everything ready last night/ this morning:

Clubs packed
Trolley packed
Clothes for tonight packed
Golf clothes for tomorrow packed
toiletries
underwear

Drive to work (25 mins)

Remember I havent got shoes....



Click to expand...

I played as a guest of my mate who is a member at Archerfield, he arrived at the course opened his car boot and discovered his clubs were still in his garage !


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2021)

AliMc said:



			I played as a guest of my mate who is a member at Archerfield, he arrived at the course opened his car boot and discovered his clubs were still in his garage !
		
Click to expand...




Bdill93 said:



			Driving straight down to Farnham after work today - got everything ready last night/ this morning:

Clubs packed
Trolley packed
Clothes for tonight packed
Golf clothes for tomorrow packed
toiletries
underwear

Drive to work (25 mins)

Remember I havent got shoes....



Click to expand...

pop to Sports Direct and get some crocs


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Got a tyre replaced on my car earlier this week. For some reason he folded my wing mirrors in first of all (they fold themselves in automatically when you lock it so by doing it himself he buggered that up), and today when driving home in the dark I realised he disabled my automatic lights so I drove round with no lights on for a few minutes before I realised. Why did he have to faff about with the mirrors and the lights to change a bloody tyre??
		
Click to expand...

Auto folding mirrors operate normally on a clutch so that in event of an impact with something they move to lessen damage to the car and wallet.
They can always be manually folded in and doing so causes no damage to them.
Not read the handbook?


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 7, 2021)

Update - I now have my shoes..

But still 3 hours of work to go  why didnt I get today off too


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Wasps.

Particularly the wee bugger that stung me tonight! 

Click to expand...

They have no redeeming features.

They’re the Dennis wise of the insect world


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 7, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Wasps.

Particularly the wee bugger that stung me tonight! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2021)

I like wasps, they play their part.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 7, 2021)

Newcastle fans 🙈😅


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 7, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Newcastle fans 🙈😅
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got a feeling it will turn in to very much more than just a random irritation.


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2021)

We were a fourball today, in front of many, many two balls!
We let seven groups through.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 8, 2021)

Genesis have cancelled some gigs due to Covid, one is the London O2 gig I was going to 😥


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 8, 2021)

Didn't sleep too well after the deeply disturbing Savile documentary last night on ITV.
Just shows how vulnerable our institutions are when one man can take advantage of royalty, parliament, police, BBC and NHS over a 30 year period.
Yet he wasn't the only one and how about the big names who knew but never spoke out.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Oct 8, 2021)

"gimic"


----------



## IainP (Oct 8, 2021)

Leftie said:



			For (possibly) one night only

Back by popular demand 

Just a short sample of what you have been missing 

The only real difference between crows and ravens is that crows have five pinion feathers while ravens only have four. So the difference between a crow and a raven is a matter of a pinion.

Friend and I have taken up woodworking. Another mate said he didn't know we were carpenters. I said, “We've only just begun.”

There was a sign in our pet shop that said, 'Pedigree Netherlands kitten for sale.’ Never heard of a cat from the Netherlands, so I went into the shop and asked,  ‘How Dutch is that moggie in the window?’
		
Click to expand...

Which thread did you think this was 😉😁🤣😅


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

The idiots at my lads school. Both teachers and kids. 

Some little scrote threw one of his shoes on to the school roof at lunchtime. He went to tell a teacher, who told him they would get it down for him tomorrow. So, he spent all afternoon at school with only one shoe on, then had to walk for the bus and walk home from the bus with only one shoe on. He didn't have his phone so didn't let us know. 

But why the flying infraction word did the school think it would be acceptable for a child to spend half a day, and then go home with no shoe on one foot?* Would it have been too much trouble to call us and let us know? 


*Yes I know there are many children in the world with no shoes at all, so he is lucky to have one shoe.


----------



## Leftie (Oct 8, 2021)

IainP said:



			Which thread did you think this was 😉😁🤣😅
		
Click to expand...

Apparently my one liners are definitely irritations


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 8, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The idiots at my lads school. Both teachers and kids.

Some little scrote threw one of his shoes on to the school roof at lunchtime. He went to tell a teacher, who told him they would get it down for him tomorrow. So, he spent all afternoon at school with only one shoe on, then had to walk for the bus and walk home from the bus with only one shoe on. He didn't have his phone so didn't let us know.

But why the flying infraction word did the school think it would be acceptable for a child to spend half a day, and then go home with no shoe on one foot?* Would it have been too much trouble to call us and let us know?


*Yes I know there are many children in the world with no shoes at all, so he is lucky to have one shoe.
		
Click to expand...

You’ll have more luck posting this stuff on Facebook. They love to be “outraged” at normal stuff.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 8, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The idiots at my lads school. Both teachers and kids.

Some little scrote threw one of his shoes on to the school roof at lunchtime. He went to tell a teacher, who told him they would get it down for him tomorrow. So, he spent all afternoon at school with only one shoe on, then had to walk for the bus and walk home from the bus with only one shoe on. He didn't have his phone so didn't let us know.

But why the flying infraction word did the school think it would be acceptable for a child to spend half a day, and then go home with no shoe on one foot?* Would it have been too much trouble to call us and let us know?


*Yes I know there are many children in the world with no shoes at all, so he is lucky to have one shoe.
		
Click to expand...

That made me mad reading that. 
And these idiots are “teaching” your child. 
I’d be straight down the school Monday morning.
Hope your lads ok.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			You’ll have more luck posting this stuff on Facebook. They love to be “outraged” at normal stuff.
		
Click to expand...

It's not normal to have a child spend half the day without a shoe because some little prick has thrown it on the school roof. 

If you think its an acceptable thing to have happen to a kid then you are a moron.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			That made me mad reading that.
And these idiots are “teaching” your child.
I’d be straight down the school Monday morning.
Hope your lads ok.
		
Click to expand...

He's fine thanks. He thought it was quiet amusing that he's been limping around all afternoon, and glad it wasn't raining.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 8, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			You’ll have more luck posting this stuff on Facebook. They love to be “outraged” at normal stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it’s really normal for a bunch of teachers to see a kid walking around  with one shoe.
One phone call to his parents is all it would have taken.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 8, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah it’s really normal for a bunch of teachers to see a kid walking around  with one shoe.
One phone call to his parents is all it would have taken.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, typical Facebook dog whistle post….Surprised you barked actually.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 8, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Like I said, typical Facebook dog whistle post….Surprised you barked actually.
		
Click to expand...

Grow up


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 8, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			It's not normal to have a child spend half the day without a shoe because some little prick has thrown it on the school roof.

If you think its an acceptable thing to have happen to a kid then you are a moron.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the thing pal. It’s totally normal. It’s what kids do. Obviously to millennials it’s a crisis. Like so much of your lives seem to be.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 8, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			That’s the thing pal. It’s totally normal. It’s what kids do. Obviously to millennials it’s a crisis. Like so much of your lives seem to be.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it’s what kids do,it shouldn’t be what teachers do.
You’re obviously on par with the teachers 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			It's not normal to have a child spend half the day without a shoe because some little prick has thrown it on the school roof.

If you think its an acceptable thing to have happen to a kid then you are a moron.
		
Click to expand...

That's ridiculous. Did he not have trainers for PE or anything he could have changed into?


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Like I said, typical Facebook dog whistle post….Surprised you barked actually.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said. Moron. 

Oh. And I'm not a Millennial. But well done for making another sweeping generalisation.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's ridiculous. Did he not have trainers for PE or anything he could have changed into?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Otherwise he would have put them on. Or at least I hope he would.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 8, 2021)

Leftie said:



			Apparently my one liners are definitely irritations

Click to expand...

Is there such a word as 'irritatious, just think it sounds so much more rounded ( or even 'posher?') than irritations-anyone agree--or suggest something a bit offbeat


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Nope. Otherwise he would have put them on. Or at least I hope he would.
		
Click to expand...

Thought maybe the teachers wouldn't allow it or something which would have made it even worse. 😆


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Thought maybe the teachers wouldn't allow it or something which would have made it even worse. 😆
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I wouldn't have been surprised if he did have trainers at school but had forgotten. He's incredibly bright, but got the common sense of his mother 😂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 8, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			That’s the thing pal. It’s totally normal. It’s what kids do. Obviously to millennials it’s a crisis. Like so much of your lives seem to be.
		
Click to expand...

I'm far from being a millennial but to allow a child to spend half the day with only one shoe and to then allow them to walk home that way is completely out of order. The school needs to be brought to account for allowing and accepting the bullying behaviour.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 8, 2021)

My mate took his kid out of school for a holiday 

Apparently he can take him out for 4 days (he can't) he asks the wife where she heard it 

"The mum's at the school"

This is why the world is backwards ..it's like getting covid facts off Facebook 

Don't ask people who equally don't know and make stuff up


----------



## cliveb (Oct 9, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Yet he wasn't the only one and *how about the big names who knew but never spoke out.*

Click to expand...

Ok, he wasn't a bona fide big name, but John Lydon tried to speak out and was immediately smacked down.


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 9, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Ok, he wasn't a bona fide big name, but John Lydon tried to speak out and was immediately smacked down.
		
Click to expand...

Jerry Sadowitz - career almost obliterated after he spoke out


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 9, 2021)

One of the apple news articles (the sun) shown alleged panic buying of toilet rolls and bottles of water….. from Costco wholesale. 🤣

I went this evening, and I could of been caught “panic buying” wagyu beef burgers, fillet steak, water, rennies, deodorant and chocolate covered almonds.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 10, 2021)

Equality… does it exist or is it an excuse for some group to get an advantage over another? 
If pensions ages were all the same for all genders that would be equal?  if memberships were all the same for genders, age groups, that would be equal?
If paid parental leave was the same for all parents that would be equal ( Sweden does this by the way)
What if a court of law judges someone on their crime and gave no account for their gender would that be equal?

Just a few things we seem to overlook when the word equality is used … perhaps we should use the phrase targeted levelling up 😳


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 11, 2021)

Nature.

Foxes constantly digging up my lawns every night.
Slugs around the top/neck of the new milk bottles freshly delivered.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 11, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Nature.

Foxes constantly digging up my lawns every night.
Slugs around the top/neck of the new milk bottles freshly delivered.
		
Click to expand...

I have the same issue with foxes and squirrels( watched a cat get one of the squirrels the other day , was quite interesting) 
As for slugs yup they are everywhere, try copper rings they stop them climbing up the plants .. might stop them going up the bottle


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 11, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I have the same issue with foxes and squirrels( watched a cat get one of the squirrels the other day , was quite interesting)
As for slugs yup they are everywhere, try copper rings they stop them climbing up the plants .. might stop them going up the bottle
		
Click to expand...

Squirrel numbers must be up,never seen as many.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 11, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Squirrel numbers must be up,never seen as many.
		
Click to expand...

Rats with bushy tails…


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Rats with bushy tails…
		
Click to expand...

Would I offend if I said yeah the grey ones are !  🤣


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 11, 2021)

Great day out at the new Spurs stadium for the NFL yesterday.....£11 for a Hotdog 😬


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 11, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I have the same issue with foxes and squirrels( watched a cat get one of the squirrels the other day , was quite interesting)
As for slugs yup they are everywhere, try copper rings they stop them climbing up the plants .. might stop them going up the bottle
		
Click to expand...

Can’t put copper rings around the milkman’s delivery. It’s bad enough getting up at 04:10 each morning, let alone 02:30 just to bring the  milk in


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 11, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Nature.

Foxes constantly digging up my lawns every night.
Slugs around the top/neck of the new milk bottles freshly delivered.
		
Click to expand...

Strangely we see very few foxes despite living in a very rural area.
Seldom see any fox roadkill, mainly badgers.
The foxes we do see are very healthy creatures and about twice the size of the 'city' dwellers.
Mentioned this to a local gamekeeper who said that there were plenty about as he shot over 40 last year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 11, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Would I offend if I said yeah the grey ones are !  🤣
		
Click to expand...

The reds are lovely, it’s the greys…where we were in the Perthshire countryside and woodland recently there were signs asking walkers to report sightings of the grey…vermin/pests that they are…


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 11, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm far from being a millennial but to allow a child to spend half the day with only one shoe and to then allow them to walk home that way is completely out of order. The school needs to be brought to account for allowing and accepting the bullying behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of schools don’t want to admit to bullying.
Bullying is and will always be prevalent in society if they persistently ignore it. 
You may disagree with the philosophy of dealing with a bully and you think the behaviour is due to other traumatic events .. but it has to be crushed hard and fast with little or no pity. 
You are quite right the school is totally accountable.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 11, 2021)

When I heard about the military fly over for the American national anthem at the NFL it made me a bit cross 

Yes the NFL pay for it and it's their military do what they want but all countries are forcing their residents to go green, ditch petrol, move away from gas but hey let's just waste a load of plane fuel for a fly over for a sports event....


----------



## Neilds (Oct 11, 2021)

People in the winter roll up who seem to be unable to comprehend the words “Do not reply to all”. I don’t want know who is and isn’t available, I will find out on Saturday. Just reply to the originator as asked 🤬


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			When I heard about the military fly over for the American national anthem at the NFL it made me a bit cross

Yes the NFL pay for it and it's their military do what they want but all countries are forcing their residents to go green, ditch petrol, move away from gas but hey let's just waste a load of plane fuel for a fly over for a sports event....
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you totally but boy are we guilty of the same in this country. The Red Arrows are at many an event, Great North Run up here a few weeks ago, £1 says they did the London marathon as well. Cup finals, cricket, rugby etc, have a flyover. A spitfire or hurricane goes over and people coo. 

We need a change in thought process so that people think about the consequences of these things.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree with you totally but boy are we guilty of the same in this country. The Red Arrows are at many an event, Great North Run up here a few weeks ago, £1 says they did the London marathon as well. Cup finals, cricket, rugby etc, have a flyover. A spitfire or hurricane goes over and people coo.

We need a change in thought process so that people think about the consequences of these things.
		
Click to expand...

Flyovers allow pilots to get in their hours that they need. It doesn’t cost any extra because they will be included in the flying hours and at times will be at the end of a training run or beginning of a training run 

That also includes the red arrows and those pilots also need their flying hours. 

And the spitfire and hurricane should always be remembered for the job they performed keeping us a free country and should be looked on with pride by everyone


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Flyovers allow pilots to get in their hours that they need. It doesn’t cost any extra because they will be included in the flying hours and at times will be at the end of a training run or beginning of a training run 

That also includes the red arrows and those pilots also need their flying hours. 

And the spitfire and hurricane should always be remembered for the job they performed keeping us a free country and should be looked on with pride by everyone
		
Click to expand...

I thought the Red Arrows were purely ceremonial pilots. Do they still see active service?

No one is forgetting what those planes did but the fact is they now pollute. Get past the emotion, they pollute. Their place now is in museums, not damaging the atmosphere. That doesn't mean we forget them, we just see them in their rightful place now, and it isn't the sky.

If we are really going to buy into the changes it looks like we are inevitably going to have to make then ceremonial flying surely has to go. It is entirely frivolous.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought the Red Arrows were purely ceremonial pilots. Do they still see active service?

No one is forgetting what those planes did but the fact is they now pollute. Get past the emotion, they pollute. Their place now is in museums, not damaging the atmosphere. That doesn't mean we forget them, we just see them in their rightful place now, and it isn't the sky.

If we are really going to buy into the changes it looks like we are inevitably going to have to make then ceremonial flying surely has to go. It is entirely frivolous.
		
Click to expand...

Red Arrows pilots are still active serving pilots who will go back to flying in their respect squadrons - they still need to keep up their flying hours - the same as the pilot flying the Lightening 

And a spitfire or hurricane or Lancaster will produce the very smallest bare minimum amount of air pollution , do you see the smoke bellowing out of a spitfire , not really certainly not near the amount of a commercial private jet . They are a huge engineering feat even keeping them going right now - as well as keeping people in jobs - they should be celebrated and kept in the air for as long as possible - they give joy to millions who appreciate what they achieved.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought the Red Arrows were purely ceremonial pilots. Do they still see active service?

No one is forgetting what those planes did but the fact is they now pollute. Get past the emotion, they pollute. Their place now is in museums, not damaging the atmosphere. That doesn't mean we forget them, we just see them in their rightful place now, and it isn't the sky.

If we are really going to buy into the changes it looks like we are inevitably going to have to make then ceremonial flying surely has to go. It is entirely frivolous.
		
Click to expand...

As Phil says

The pilots who fly the BBMF and the Red Arrows are all fully trained RAF pilots and all flying hours count for these guys on there licence. 

How do you know what the emissions are on the Lancaster spitfire and hurricane. 

If you feel this strongly about the environment then I would suggest never travelling to a golf course again by car but choosing to walk to your nearest one.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 11, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			As Phil says

The pilots who fly the BBMF and the Red Arrows are all fully trained RAF pilots and all flying hours count for these guys on there licence.

How do you know what the emissions are on the Lancaster spitfire and hurricane.

If you feel this strongly about the environment then I would suggest never travelling to a golf course again by car but choosing to walk to your nearest one.
		
Click to expand...

And yet another disagreement turns into ridiculous hyperbole and whataboutery. As sure as night follows day.

If you really think some British imperial chest beating nonsense like the Red Arrows is the same as someone driving to a golf club then you’re entirely disjointed from reality.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			And yet another disagreement turns into ridiculous hyperbole and whataboutery. As sure as night follows day.

If you really think some British imperial chest beating nonsense like the Red Arrows is the same as someone driving to a golf club then you’re entirely disjointed from reality.
		
Click to expand...

It's called entertainment. Lots of people enjoy watching it, I.e. Airshows.
Lots of people enjoy fireworks display ( I don't), lots of people enjoy watching motor racing .
There are lots of events, pastimes etc which involve use of engines and thus pollution. You cannot ask for all to stop. But, if someone does encourage doing that for the sake of stopping pollution, that's one thing.
But you change it to knocking the British military🙄
Why you politicise everything I don't know, ......but I can guess.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2021)

OK and we can stop right there please.

Take a break guys,


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 11, 2021)

🙄🙄


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought the Red Arrows were purely ceremonial pilots. Do they still see active service?

*No one is forgetting what those planes did but the fact is they now pollute. Get past the emotion, they pollute. Their place now is in museums, not damaging the atmosphere. That doesn't mean we forget them, we just see them in their rightful place now, and it isn't the sky.*

If we are really going to buy into the changes it looks like we are inevitably going to have to make then ceremonial flying surely has to go. It is entirely frivolous.
		
Click to expand...

Re Spitfires and Hurricanes, their rightful place, most certainly, is in the sky so that they can be both seen AND heard.
What better reminder can there be of the freedoms they achieved for us?


----------



## Dando (Oct 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			Re Spitfires and Hurricanes, their rightful place, most certainly, is in the sky so that they can be both seen AND heard.
What better reminder can there be of the freedoms they achieved for us?
		
Click to expand...

We often get them flying over the campsite where our caravan is pitched and I’ll always stop and watch them fly over.
That engine sound is amazing and never gets boring


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			Re Spitfires and Hurricanes, their rightful place, most certainly, is in the sky so that they can be both seen AND heard.
What better reminder can there be of the freedoms they achieved for us?
		
Click to expand...

Spot on - when speaking to some veterans and survivors of WW2 the noise of that engine as it goes over fills them full of joy for the freedom in the Sky they provided and also sadness remembering the lives that were lost flying them defending the sky against the Luftwaffe


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 11, 2021)

That’s not really stopping as per the request from admin.


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			That’s not really stopping as per the request from admin.
		
Click to expand...

We're just chatting about the airplanes and how much it means to some people, not bickering.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 11, 2021)

Slime said:



			We're just chatting about the airplanes and how much it means to some people, not bickering. 

Click to expand...

Yea so would you be ok for me to repeat why it isn’t ok or would you get annoyed about it? That’s the issue here.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought the Red Arrows were purely ceremonial pilots. Do they still see active service?

No one is forgetting what those planes did but the fact is they now pollute. Get past the emotion, they pollute. Their place now is in museums, not damaging the atmosphere. That doesn't mean we forget them, we just see them in their rightful place now, and it isn't the sky.

If we are really going to buy into the changes it looks like we are inevitably going to have to make then ceremonial flying surely has to go. It is entirely frivolous.
		
Click to expand...

Let's just suck all the fun out of life eh


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			OK and we can stop right there please.

Take a break guys,
		
Click to expand...

Does everyone else have you on ignore? Am I one of the few able to read this post?


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Does everyone else have you on ignore? Am I one of the few able to read this post?
		
Click to expand...

What post? 😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 11, 2021)

Maybe I need to completely reword my annoyance at the fly over 

It feels like we the people are being asked a lot of personal effort , switching to electric cars (a cost plus a change of thinking) move to electric boilers or heat pump .. a cost again and a diff way of thinking about things 

But it feels like we are just throwing a deckchair off the Titanic compared to what others don't do or when you see the waste of companies, in this case the fly over of the us air force .

Now I never mentioned spitfires I get both sides of that argument and we should never forget the past but same time the future needs protecting aswell


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Maybe I need to completely reword my annoyance at the fly over

It feels like we the people are being asked a lot of personal effort , switching to electric cars (a cost plus a change of thinking) move to electric boilers or heat pump .. a cost again and a diff way of thinking about things

But it feels like we are just throwing a deckchair off the Titanic compared to what others don't do or when you see the waste of companies, in this case the fly over of the us air force .

Now I never mentioned spitfires I get both sides of that argument and we should never forget the past but same time the future needs protecting aswell
		
Click to expand...

As stated Fly overs will be included as part of pilots mandatory required flying hours to keep the pilots that fly the planes that provide the protect to the country. The flyover won’t be any extra flying on top of the hours the pilots fly - if they aren’t doing a flyover they will be flying somewhere else

When the power stations stop pumping out pollution to help provide the electricity for those electric cars then fingers can be pointed at a fly past.


----------



## SatchFan (Oct 11, 2021)

Sainsbury's bargain bucket bar codes which won't scan properly. At least I didn't hear any aircraft while I was there.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## chrisd (Oct 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spot on - when speaking to some veterans and survivors of WW2 the noise of that engine as it goes over fills them full of joy for the freedom in the Sky they provided and also sadness remembering the lives that were lost flying them defending the sky against the Luftwaffe
		
Click to expand...

It's funny that we get Spitfires fly over our house on almost a daily occurrence and often on the way back  they either do a barrel roll or a loop de loop, over our village. We almost always go into the garden to see them despite how regularly they fly.


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Yea so would you be ok for me to repeat why it isn’t ok or would you get annoyed about it? That’s the issue here.
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all, but haven't you already mentioned that?


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 11, 2021)

On average, every view of a webpage emits 1.7g of CO2. This thread has been viewed 1,205,717 times and emitted a minimum of 2049KG CO2 just from people posting utter crap. Further than this it is predicted that the CO2 emissions of The Internet will exceed the entire worldwide airline industry by 2025. 

So yeah, let’s stop flying one aeroplane occasionally, that’ll save the planet for sure.


----------



## Mudball (Oct 11, 2021)

Drove into Heathrow to drop off a friend. All I was going to do was drop off and leg it. Big sign says £5 for drop offs from 1st Nov.  

Flipping thieves..


----------



## bobmac (Oct 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When the power stations stop pumping out pollution to help provide the electricity for those electric cars then fingers can be pointed at a fly past.
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday, the average demand on the national grid was 22.3 GW

The breakdown is as follows
Fossil fuels 26.2%
Nuclear/biomass  27.7%
Renewable energy 33.9%

For those interested, I just found this live update website....
https://grid.iamkate.com/


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 12, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			On average, every view of a webpage emits 1.7g of CO2. This thread has been viewed 1,205,717 times and emitted a minimum of 2049KG CO2 just from people posting utter crap. Further than this it is predicted that the CO2 emissions of The Internet will exceed the entire worldwide airline industry by 2025.

So yeah, let’s stop flying one aeroplane occasionally, that’ll save the planet for sure.
		
Click to expand...

I love a good straw man argument. 

Let’s stop x-raying people - X-rays can cause cancer. 

Let’s stop producing paper - paper can cause paper cuts. 

Let’s stop going outside - 99.9% of car accidents occur outside.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 12, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Yesterday, the average demand on the national grid was 22.3 GW

The breakdown is as follows
Fossil fuels 26.2%
Nuclear/biomass  27.7%
Renewable energy 33.9%

For those interested, I just found this live update website....
https://grid.iamkate.com/ 

Click to expand...

Saw on the net this weekend that one of the biggest producers of CO2 in Britain is Drax power station- which produces ‘renewable’ energy. Because it burns wood pellets, it is classed as renewable but the process releases all the CO2 that the wood has trapped during the growing period. How can this be classed as green?!?


----------



## chellie (Oct 12, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Drove into Heathrow to drop off a friend. All I was going to do was drop off and leg it. Big sign says £5 for drop offs from 1st Nov. 

Flipping thieves..
		
Click to expand...

Manchester Airport had it for ages: The charge for this is £5 for five minutes and £6 for 10 minutes and is payable at the exit barrier. An overstay charge of £25.00 will apply after 10 minutes.


----------



## Mudball (Oct 12, 2021)

chellie said:



			Manchester Airport had it for ages: The charge for this is £5 for five minutes and £6 for 10 minutes and is payable at the exit barrier. An overstay charge of £25.00 will apply after 10 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Madness.. I had heard that Gatwick had it.. trying to recoup its losses.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 12, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Saw on the net this weekend that one of the biggest producers of CO2 in Britain is Drax power station- which produces ‘renewable’ energy. Because it burns wood pellets, it is classed as renewable but the process releases all the CO2 that the wood has trapped during the growing period. How can this be classed as green?!?
		
Click to expand...

Have you  looked up how much pollutants a cruise ships belts out, I couldn't believe it 😳
Iirc it's equivalent to about 5 million cars.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 12, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Saw on the net this weekend that one of the biggest producers of CO2 in Britain is Drax power station- which produces ‘renewable’ energy. Because it burns wood pellets, it is classed as renewable but the process releases all the CO2 that the wood has trapped during the growing period. How can this be classed as green?!?
		
Click to expand...

I think there's a difference between renewable and green.
While trees are renewable as they can plant more trees, you still have to burn them therefor producing CO2 so not green.
It is classed as renewable by some because trees can be replanted.
The grid is made from fossil fuels, renewable and ''others''
Burning pellets would come into the ''others'' group under biomass so not strictly green.


----------



## Slime (Oct 12, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I love a good straw man argument.

Let’s stop x-raying people - X-rays can cause cancer.

Let’s stop producing paper - paper can cause paper cuts.

Let’s stop going outside - 99.9% of car accidents occur outside.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 12, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I think there's a difference between renewable and green.
While trees are renewable as they can plant more trees, you still have to burn them therefor producing CO2 so not green.
It is classed as renewable by some because trees can be replanted.
The grid is made from fossil fuels, renewable and ''others''
Burning pellets would come into the ''others'' group under biomass so not strictly green.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it that it is CO2 neutral? The amount of CO2 released when the wood is burnt is the same as the amount of CO2 absorbed by the tree while it was growing. Therefore it is nett zero in terms of CO2 emissions.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			Seriously?
		
Click to expand...

No, of course not seriously. Hence my point. People make far too many comparisons that aren’t analogous to make their point and it’s such a base way to try and debate anyway.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 12, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I think there's a difference between renewable and green.
While trees are renewable as they can plant more trees, you still have to burn them therefor producing CO2 so not green.
It is classed as renewable by some because trees can be replanted.
The grid is made from fossil fuels, renewable and ''others''
Burning pellets would come into the ''others'' group under biomass so not strictly green.
		
Click to expand...

But does everyone understand this? People will think they are doing the right thing by getting a supplier that claimed they are green by using renewable sources but in fact they are polluting worse than if they got the power from coal. All smoke and mirrors (pun intended 😀)


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 12, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I love a good straw man argument.
		
Click to expand...

No, you just appear to love an argument. The near constant attempts to snipe one into being are boringly obvious.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 12, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			No, you just appear to love an argument. The near constant attempts to snipe one into being are boringly obvious.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe I just want to call out people for making false comparisons to justify their stance?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 12, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Yesterday, the average demand on the national grid was 22.3 GW

The breakdown is as follows
Fossil fuels 26.2%
Nuclear/biomass  27.7%
Renewable energy 33.9%

For those interested, I just found this live update website....
https://grid.iamkate.com/ 

Click to expand...

The weekly , monthly and yearly stats show how very reliant the whole country still is on fossil fuels - and then of course the electric pipe from France and where that energy comes from.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 12, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Isn't it that it is CO2 neutral? The amount of CO2 released when the wood is burnt is the same as the amount of CO2 absorbed by the tree while it was growing. *Therefore it is nett zero in terms of CO2 emissions.*

Click to expand...



Over what time scale. And are all the trees being used for pellets being replanted? Also how do the pellets get here from Texas?



Neilds said:



			But does everyone understand this? People will think they are doing the right thing by getting a supplier that claimed they are green by using renewable sources but in fact they are polluting worse than if they got the power from coal. All smoke and mirrors (pun intended 😀)
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully people will learn that all claims aren't always true.



Liverpoolphil said:



			The weekly , monthly and yearly stats show how very reliant the whole country still is on fossil fuels - and then of course the electric pipe from France and where that energy comes from.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not think the overall picture is changing for the better?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 12, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Over what time scale. And are all the trees being used for pellets being replanted? Also how do the pellets get here from Texas?



Hopefully people will learn that all claims aren't always true.



*Do you not think the overall picture is changing for the better?*

Click to expand...

Depends on how much of it is false positives. 

Using renewable energy is always good but I always think the full picture is never given. 

Cost , the damage to environmental for the renewable sources , 

I hope it’s more than people just getting a fluffy feeling and being more interested in tax refunds etc they get


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2021)

Almost being taken out by an old woman in a car on my way back from a bike ride yesterday... I was on the cycle path/pavement. She then almost hit a car on the other side of the road and then stalled it. I and the driver of the car she almost hit and i watched in disbelief as she drove away mounting the pavement again..then almost hitting another car coming the other way as she again drifted onto the other side of the road. 

Don't think she should be behind a wheel.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The weekly , monthly and yearly stats show how very reliant the whole country still is on fossil fuels - and then of course the electric pipe from France and where that energy comes from.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...r-homes-in-great-britain-via-724km-cable/amp/

Or the new cable from Norway that's been completed that is pure green energy .. we supply them with wind power they supply us with hydro power ..

France cable will be back by march .. add that to this think future not present.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Depends on how much of it is false positives.
		
Click to expand...

If you mean negatives, can you give us a few examples of how renewable energy is bad for the environment please?

Do they need to be dug out of the ground?
Are they extremely dangerous and flamable?
Are they shipped around the world in giant tankers that leak occasionally causing decades worth of damage to the aforementioned environment ?
Are they going to last for ever?
Will the financial cost increase as they become more scarce and harder to get?
Do they pollute the air your children will breathe?
Will they affect the climate? 
Will they cause wars over ownership?
Or
 Are renewables the cheapest, cleanest and most sustainable energy in history that won't poison the planet or your children, and that help countries to work together as Paul's link showed...

_“We’ve got the best wind resource, southern Europe has the best solar resource, Norway is a great place for hydro,” says Edwards on the growth of interconnectors. “The more connected we are, the better we can share these things and the greener everyone can be.''_

Nah, lets just keep digging stuff up, burning it and poisoning our kids, who needs fluffy.

Fracking anyone?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 12, 2021)

bobmac said:



			If you mean negatives, can you give us a few examples of how renewable energy is bad for the environment please?

Do they need to be dug out of the ground?
Are they extremely dangerous and flamable?
Are they shipped around the world in giant tankers that leak occasionally causing decades worth of damage to the aforementioned environment ?
Are they going to last for ever?
Will the financial cost increase as they become more scarce and harder to get?
Do they pollute the air your children will breathe?
Will they affect the climate?
Will they cause wars over ownership?
Or
Are renewables the cheapest, cleanest and most sustainable energy in history that won't poison the planet or your children, and that help countries to work together as Paul's link showed...

_“We’ve got the best wind resource, southern Europe has the best solar resource, Norway is a great place for hydro,” says Edwards on the growth of interconnectors. “The more connected we are, the better we can share these things and the greener everyone can be.''_

Nah, lets just keep digging stuff up, burning it and poisoning our kids, who needs fluffy.

Fracking anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Can you clear up what is used to build the renewable sites ? Fresh air ? Do they appear out of nowhere ? 

What do they use to build the tunnels or lay the cable 


Or is it big huge machines which when in use pump out all those nasty fumes 

What about the wildlife in the area where these big solar farms are built ? The marine animals where the seas wind farms are 
what about all the digging to build the solar warms ?

What about the huge eye sores that are being dug in 

Can you really say that everything is 100% clean 🤷‍♂️

Hence why it’s all fluffy feeling about clean renewable energy because it’s not really is it and most are doing to for tax relief and to gain extra finance


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 12, 2021)

🤷


----------



## bobmac (Oct 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you clear up what is used to build the renewable sites ? Fresh air ? Do they appear out of nowhere ?

What do they use to build the tunnels or lay the cable


Or is it big huge machines which when in use pump out all those nasty fumes

What about the wildlife in the area where these big solar farms are built ? The marine animals where the seas wind farms are
what about all the digging to build the solar warms ?

What about the huge eye sores that are being dug in

Can you really say that everything is 100% clean 🤷‍♂️

Hence why it’s all fluffy feeling about clean renewable energy because it’s not really is it and most are doing to for tax relief and to gain extra finance
		
Click to expand...

I'm out


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2021)

No Sky on tv. Showing no signal, no broadband, but internet on computer is fine. Can’t face ringing up and being put on hold for ever. Did this before but suddenly all came back on after a few hours. This time it is nearly a day. 😠 I hate modern technology.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 12, 2021)

richart said:



			No Sky on tv. Showing no signal, no broadband, but internet on computer is fine. Can’t face ringing up and being put on hold for ever. Did this before but suddenly all came back on after a few hours. This time it is nearly a day. 😠 I hate modern technology.
		
Click to expand...

Turn it off and on again.👍 
works for me every time.


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2021)

richart said:



			No Sky on tv. Showing no signal, no broadband, but internet on computer is fine. Can’t face ringing up and being put on hold for ever. Did this before but suddenly all came back on after a few hours. This time it is nearly a day. 😠 I hate modern technology.
		
Click to expand...


have you tried resetting the network connection? (sorry if teaching to suck eggs)


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Turn it off and on again.👍 
works for me every time.
		
Click to expand...

Tried that a few times That is my only Sky knowledge.


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			have you tried resetting the network connection? (sorry if teaching to suck eggs)
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean turn on and off again ? Not in that order !


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2021)

richart said:



			Do you mean turn on and off again ? Not in that order !
		
Click to expand...

go to settings on the home button menu
right arrow across to the second item which is network connection - assume this has a cross? if so right arrow to network set up, press enter, should bring up a status box. If it doesnt say connected then right arrow again to reset and enter


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 12, 2021)

I'd also consider power cycling the sky router, turn off, leave for a minute and turn it back on.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2021)

richart said:



			Do you mean turn on and off again ? Not in that order !
		
Click to expand...

Vicky's gone out hasn't she......


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			go to settings on the home button menu
right arrow across to the second item which is network connection - assume this has a cross? if so right arrow to network set up, press enter, should bring up a status box. If it doesnt say connected then right arrow again to reset and enter
		
Click to expand...

I am being asked for IP address of this Sky box ????? It is showing 0.0.0.0 at moment.Also showing Connection to broadband router fail.


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Vicky's gone out hasn't she......

Click to expand...

Bloody cheek. 😠


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2021)

richart said:



			I am being asked for IP address of this Sky box ????? It is showing 0.0.0.0 at moment.Also showing Connection to broadband router fail.
		
Click to expand...


well weve found the problem 

to the right of the status box does it have a reconnect option? if not have you tried the reset? otherwise would try pressing the WPS button on your router and then the WPS button on your sky box to try and connect


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2021)

fundy said:



			well weve found the problem 

to the right of the status box does it have a reconnect option? if not have you tried the reset? otherwise would try pressing the WPS button on your router and then the WPS button on your sky box to try and connect
		
Click to expand...

Reset button (red) doesn’t seem to do anything. What is WPS button ?


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2021)

richart said:



			Reset button (red) doesn’t seem to do anything. What is WPS button ?
		
Click to expand...


on our box its on the right hand side, looks like 2 fishlike arrows swimming against each other to make a circle


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2021)

I am thinking I might going full Basil Fawlty and just start hitting tv with a big branch.


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2021)

https://www.sky.com/help/diagnostics/connect-to-your-broadband-network/which-sky-box-do-you-have


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2021)

richart said:



			I am thinking I might going full Basil Fawlty and just start hitting tv with a big branch.
		
Click to expand...


sounds like a good damn thrashing


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2021)

richart said:



			I am thinking I might going full Basil Fawlty and just start hitting tv with a big branch.
		
Click to expand...

Found WPS button on router but where is it on Sky box ? We have Sky + hd It doesn’t have one as it is old box !!!


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2021)

richart said:



			Found WPS button on router but where is it on Sky box ? We have Sky + hd It doesn’t have one as it is old box !!!
		
Click to expand...


phone Sky up and ask for a new box lol

failing that 
https://www.sky.com/help/diagnostics/setting-up-sky-plus-box/setting-up-sky-plus-internet

page down to the bottom and Connecting with WiFi password section


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2021)

I have solved the problem and it did involve a branch. 😀 Our dish is on the ground, and I always keep the shrubs around it cut back. What I hadn’t noticed was a branch from a tree nearby had just dropped in front of the dish.A good attack with cutters and we are all good. Just in time for Mrs H to watch ‘A Place in the Sun’ 👍 

Thanks for all the help. I love modern technology.


----------



## chellie (Oct 12, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Almost being taken out by an old woman in a car on my way back from a bike ride yesterday... I was on the cycle path/pavement. She then almost hit a car on the other side of the road and then stalled it. I and the driver of the car she almost hit and i watched in disbelief as she drove away mounting the pavement again..then almost hitting another car coming the other way as she again drifted onto the other side of the road.

Don't think she should be behind a wheel.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you reported her to the police.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 12, 2021)

The seeming increase in people who park up at the roadside and then just open their door to get out regardless of any traffic behind them. Absolute tossers.

Also, self appointed subject matter experts who actually know nothing about a subject save what they have read on Wikipedia or, even worse, Google.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 12, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Or maybe I just want to call out people for making false comparisons to justify their stance?
		
Click to expand...

They’re using comparisons to point out others hypocritical thinking. We are all guilty of it being bias creatures mind and “whataboutery” certainly knocks you back on track to reality. 

 You can’t argue about pilots doing an air show and getting flight time in and then jet off for your summer hols. You can’t get in your car to travel infact you shouldn’t even own one. you cannot do any polluting activities bar pass gas out your backside. 

To be against pollution, your must not pollute yourself.


----------



## Slime (Oct 12, 2021)

Pet insurance!!
I've never made a claim but the premium renewal has gone from £250, for my little mongrel, to £411.
That's an increase of over 60%!

Any suggestions for good pet insurance companies?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			Pet insurance!!
I've never made a claim but the premium renewal has gone from £250, for my little mongrel, to £411.
That's an increase of over 60%!

Any suggestions for good pet insurance companies?
		
Click to expand...

Animal friends were pretty decent


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			Pet insurance!!
I've never made a claim but the premium renewal has gone from £250, for my little mongrel, to £411.
That's an increase of over 60%!

Any suggestions for good pet insurance companies?
		
Click to expand...


currently using bought by many


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			Pet insurance!!
I've never made a claim but the premium renewal has gone from £250, for my little mongrel, to £411.
That's an increase of over 60%!

Any suggestions for good pet insurance companies?
		
Click to expand...

I use bought by many but only as it was best for one of my dogs as he needs pre existing cover. 

Go compare have an option for pet insurance. 

Some will love petplan, and vets are usually positive about them.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 12, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			They’re using comparisons to point out others hypocritical thinking. We are all guilty of it being bias creatures mind and “whataboutery” certainly knocks you back on track to reality.

You can’t argue about pilots doing an air show and getting flight time in and then jet off for your summer hols. You can’t get in your car to travel infact you shouldn’t even own one. you cannot do any polluting activities bar pass gas out your backside.

To be against pollution, your must not pollute yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Total nonsense.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			Pet insurance!!
I've never made a claim but the premium renewal has gone from £250, for my little mongrel, to £411.
That's an increase of over 60%!

Any suggestions for good pet insurance companies?
		
Click to expand...

Went with Tesco ( More than in disguise)


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 13, 2021)

Child benefit  .

Months ago applied and opted out so the twins get national insurance numbers when they turn 16

Heard nothing 

Idiots just dumped £580 in my wife's bank

Great got to deal with them now


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2021)

I had to check to make sure it wasn’t 1st April! they were also appalled that the sea was wet and salty


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			I had to check to make sure it wasn’t 1st April! they were also appalled that the sea was wet and salty 
	View attachment 39018

Click to expand...

That one goes back to about 2018.


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2021)

Slime said:



			Pet insurance!!
I've never made a claim but the premium renewal has gone from £250, for my little mongrel, to £411.
That's an increase of over 60%!

Any suggestions for good pet insurance companies?
		
Click to expand...

My dog is with everypaw at the moment but they’ve doubled the renewal price so I’ll be looking on compare the market later


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			That one goes back to about 2018.
		
Click to expand...

It just flashed up on my news feed


----------



## bobmac (Oct 13, 2021)

Dog walkers who have no time or patience to wait a few seconds while their dog has a sniff in the grass outside my house. They just yank the dog away with the narrow collars round the dog's neck.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 13, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Dog walkers who have no time or patience to wait a few seconds while their dog has a sniff in the grass outside my house. They just yank the dog away with the narrow collars round the dog's neck. 

Click to expand...

Anyone with a dog who doesn't let it sniff, sniff a bit more and then, just for good measure, have a good old sniff. Our two are hilarious as one finds something of huge interest and the other one runs over "what you got, what's been there...let me steal your sniff!!"

Some dog walkers are all about getting it done asap and that's not fun for the dog.


----------



## dewsweeper (Oct 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			My dog is with everypaw at the moment but they’ve doubled the renewal price so I’ll be looking on compare the market later
		
Click to expand...

Brought by many for our 2 greyhounds.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Anyone with a dog who doesn't let it sniff, sniff a bit more and then, just for good measure, have a good old sniff. Our two are hilarious as one finds something of huge interest and the other one runs over "what you got, what's been there...let me steal your sniff!!"

Some dog walkers are all about getting it done asap and that's not fun for the dog.
		
Click to expand...


Ted literally has to sniff everything. He'll be running along a path at speed then anchors up, does a 180... sniff sniff sniff. (maybe a little lick) then off he goes!

Same indoors even if i get a screwdriver out of a draw he's pushing his nose in


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 13, 2021)

The salad boxes in the Morissons meal deal,  they look phenomenal but no fork included now, what's that all about? 
Insane, I have to buy a big unhealthy sandwich instead 😆


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Ted literally has to sniff everything. He'll be running along a path at speed then anchors up, does a 180... sniff sniff sniff. (maybe a little lick) then off he goes!

Same indoors even if i get a screwdriver out of a draw he's pushing his nose in 

Click to expand...

Finley is the same!

when i am changing over golf bags he'll have his head in the ball pocket or he'll wait until i am sorting out my gloves and pinch one.

the little bugger will also sit and wait until we've emptied an egg carton and whimper for it


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			Brought by many for our 2 greyhounds.
		
Click to expand...

like for like cover with Bought by many is over £600 for a 4 year old cockerpoo!


----------



## dewsweeper (Oct 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			like for like cover with Bought by many is over £600 for a 4 year old cockerpoo!
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			like for like cover with Bought by many is over £600 for a 4 year old cockerpoo!
		
Click to expand...

Is that per month, year? 
Does it include dental? 
Care to tell us the company?


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 13, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			Is that per month, year?
Does it include dental?
Care to tell us the company?
		
Click to expand...

£600 per month, what’s he got Chinese Panda on loan? 😁

Company is “bought by many” btw.


----------



## dewsweeper (Oct 13, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			£600 per month, what’s he got Chinese Panda on loan? 😁

Company is “bought by many” btw.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the spelling correction, every day a school day.
Irony, I see, is not your forte🚸🚸🚸


----------



## Mudball (Oct 13, 2021)

Women BMW drivers...   2 wrongs dont make it right...


----------



## GB72 (Oct 13, 2021)

Suicidal pheasants. They really do just leap out in front of cars.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 13, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Women BMW drivers...   2 wrongs dont make it right...
		
Click to expand...

Steady on...


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 13, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			Thanks for the spelling correction, every day a school day.
Irony, I see, is not your forte🚸🚸🚸
		
Click to expand...

I honestly have no clue what you are on about 🤷‍♂️…..Sorry if I wrote something that offended you, it was not the intention.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 13, 2021)

Insulate Britain protestors.
It’s time to get the water cannons out & give the dossers a wash.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2021)

I had the need, following a zoom meeting yesterday,  to search for what the "Grampion Condition " is


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 13, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Insulate Britain protestors.
It’s time to get the water cannons out & give the dossers a wash.
		
Click to expand...

Media need to stop giving them air time and let the public sort them out


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I had the need, following a zoom meeting yesterday,  to search for what the "Grampion Condition " is
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm disappointed 
I was expecting something rude, hideous or amusing.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 13, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I had the need, following a zoom meeting yesterday,  to search for what the "Grampion Condition " is
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Well I'm disappointed
I was expecting something rude, hideous or amusing.....

Click to expand...

Or at least deforming


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Well I'm disappointed
I was expecting something rude, hideous or amusing.....

Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Or at least deforming 

Click to expand...


Me too when I heard the expression I thought I'd best look that up - shouldn't have bothered 🤔


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2021)

The clocks change soon so we’ll be getting an extra hour of 2021.

That’s like getting a bonus track on a Yoko Ono cd


----------



## IanM (Oct 13, 2021)

Folk with a 450k budget on the TV house hunting, and getting shown flats!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 13, 2021)

IanM said:



			Folk with a 450k budget on the TV house hunting, and getting shown flats! 

Click to expand...

Surely at £450k they are apartments, not flats…


----------



## IanM (Oct 13, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Surely at £450k they are apartments, not flats…

Click to expand...

Silly me!!   

I guess all that traffic, noise, litter and crime comes at a premium.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 14, 2021)

Joggers who dress in black when running in the dark


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2021)

I had to get petrol last night, it was a pay at pump one so you can still see how much the previous person got. They spent 6 quid on 4.5 litres of petrol. Dear me. Still petrol idiots around then.


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I had to get petrol last night, it was a pay at pump one so you can still see how much the previous person got. They spent 6 quid on 4.5 litres of petrol. Dear me. Still petrol idiots around then.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that's all they can afford.


----------



## NearHull (Oct 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I had to get petrol last night, it was a pay at pump one so you can still see how much the previous person got. They spent 6 quid on 4.5 litres of petrol. Dear me. Still petrol idiots around then.
		
Click to expand...

A moped?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I had to get petrol last night, it was a pay at pump one so you can still see how much the previous person got. They spent 6 quid on 4.5 litres of petrol. Dear me. Still petrol idiots around then.
		
Click to expand...

We move cars and our instructions are to add sufficient petrol to do the delivery , plus a small margin, so most of our guys will put in under £10 worth.

Just doing their job


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought the Red Arrows were purely ceremonial pilots. Do they still see active service?

No one is forgetting what those planes did but the fact is they now pollute. Get past the emotion, they pollute. Their place now is in museums, not damaging the atmosphere. That doesn't mean we forget them, we just see them in their rightful place now, and it isn't the sky.

If we are really going to buy into the changes it looks like we are inevitably going to have to make then ceremonial flying surely has to go. It is entirely frivolous.
		
Click to expand...

Omg no. There are a lot more things out there that are more polluting than a few planes flying over. When those things have been sorted then we can pull the ceremonial  planes down. Until such times, let's enjoy.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 14, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Drove into Heathrow to drop off a friend. All I was going to do was drop off and leg it. Big sign says £5 for drop offs from 1st Nov. 

Flipping thieves..
		
Click to expand...

Been going on at Manchester for 3years now. Welcome to rip off airports.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 14, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Omg no. There are a lot more things out there that are more polluting than a few planes flying over. When those things have been sorted then we can pull the ceremonial  planes down. Until such times, let's enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Think the issue here is in for a Penny in for a pound… and really if the world is in a dire state then all unnecessary stuff needs to be stopped. We can all discuss the emotional background to it all and yes the Merlin doing it’s business is evocative. But let’s resolve the issues clamp down on the big offenders get those sorted then a few red arrows displays and some barrel rolling spitfires are okay !
I am definitely in the WFH camp, the impact to the pollution levels … have to be significant. I also think we need to address other activities and purchasing habits maybe be a little less throw away ( golf club purchases excluded .. but TM could reduce the number of releases) . Also up for stopping private jets as well …


----------



## Piece (Oct 14, 2021)

Fire up the Hive-driven central heating for the first time in months. Only 1 or 2 radiators heating and the boiler keeps shutting off after a couples minutes, starts again, rinse and repeat. Any heating experts?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 14, 2021)

Check the water pressure and bleed the rads 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2021)

Piece said:



			Fire up the Hive-driven central heating for the first time in months. Only 1 or 2 radiators heating and the boiler keeps shutting off after a couples minutes, starts again, rinse and repeat. Any heating experts?
		
Click to expand...

Water pressure? Is there a code coming up on the boiler?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 14, 2021)

Insulate Britain. Seen a few of these knob heads that are the most hypocritcal wastes of space


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 14, 2021)

Don't worry folks, IB have said they are suspending activities til 26th Oct.

Must have got some late holiday deals.

Pathetic.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 14, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Don't worry folks, IB have said they are suspending activities til 26th Oct.

Must have got some late holiday deals.

Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Apparrently they have decided to target half term instead.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 14, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Apparrently they have decided to target half term instead.
		
Click to expand...

I can see this ending badly for everyone, there was footage of drivers dragging away protesters yesterday, it could have escalated quite quickly 😳


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2021)

Friends who keep on saying "let me know when you're selling your 65" LG OLED telly Rob, I'll have it off you because I know it will be a bargain" but when you say you're ready to sell say "Damn, sorry mate, I'm getting married next May and can't really afford it now!!"
You plum!!! Priorities mate, priorities...😠😠😠😠


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Insulate Britain. Seen a few of these knob heads that are the most hypocritcal wastes of space







Click to expand...

i saw this this morning and it made me chuckle. she was like a spoiled brat who didn't want hear what an absolute weapon she was


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			i saw this this morning and it made me chuckle. she was like a spoiled brat who didn't want hear what an absolute weapon she was
		
Click to expand...

Empty vessels springs to mind.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I can see this ending badly for everyone, there was footage of drivers dragging away protesters yesterday, it could have escalated quite quickly 😳
		
Click to expand...

What like running the idiots over?? I'm all for that
👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## bobmac (Oct 14, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			What like running the idiots over?? I'm all for that
👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

You beast.
I'd settle for dragging them off the road and glueing their hands to a nearby lampost using their own super glue.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 14, 2021)

bobmac said:



			You beast.
I'd settle for dragging them off the road and glueing their hands to a nearby lampost using their own super glue.
		
Click to expand...

And then shove a load of rockwall down their pants


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			i saw this this morning and it made me chuckle. she was like a spoiled brat who didn't want hear what an absolute weapon she was
		
Click to expand...

They’re just anarchists who have jumped on the current bandwagon because Socialist Worker isn’t trendy now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2021)

I guess it won’t be long before someone gets seriously injured or dies because of the people blocking the traffic


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			What like running the idiots over?? I'm all for that
👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

with your diving you'll probably just slice them


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			And then shove a load of rockwall down their pants
		
Click to expand...

deepheat would be better


----------



## Pants (Oct 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			deepheat would be better
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the voice of experience


----------



## larmen (Oct 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I can see this ending badly for everyone, there was footage of drivers dragging away protesters yesterday, it could have escalated quite quickly 😳
		
Click to expand...

I have seen a video where concerned people rescued confused people from a non closed road to take them out of danger of being run over.


----------



## larmen (Oct 14, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess it won’t be long before someone gets seriously injured or dies because of the people blocking the traffic
		
Click to expand...

They said they would not make space for an ambulance transporting a person in danger of life. That’s intend right there!
A group intending to kill? What name would we give them?


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 14, 2021)

Heading to the M25 tomorrow en route to nephew's wedding so if the unwashed are going on their holibobs that's good for me


----------



## Piece (Oct 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Water pressure? Is there a code coming up on the boiler?
		
Click to expand...

Code?!? . It's not that new, probably over 15 years ago! It's a Potterton Suprema 40 and just shows me a light. It has gone through a few PCBs as it's notorious for eating them.


----------



## Mudball (Oct 14, 2021)

Filling out a Covid form on BA's website... Gets to the 'Passport Issue Date'... they have it in DD/MM/YY format..  whereas the passport has DD/MMM/YY format...   Sitting there and working out if June is 06 or 07...  minor irritation in the scheme of things.. I am assuming about 80% of BA travellers have a Brit passport so would have gone thru the same minor irritation..


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			deepheat would be better
		
Click to expand...

Glow ball warming 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2021)

Piece said:



			Code?!? . It's not that new, probably over 15 years ago! It's a Potterton Suprema 40 and just shows me a light. It has gone through a few PCBs as it's notorious for eating them.
		
Click to expand...

My knowledge of boilers pretty much starts and ends with topping up the water to increase the pressure . If it isn't that then without a code you are well beyond my skills I'm afraid.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 14, 2021)

Kaz said:



			There is a nice symmetry though about knob heads being interviewed by knob heads on a channel only knob heads watch..... 

Click to expand...

i was waiting for the first person to bring up the channel. You win. Another channel and another knob.


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			i was waiting for the first person to bring up the channel. You win. Another channel and another knob.







Click to expand...

he's a prick isn't he


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 14, 2021)

Being whisked away for a four day anniversary trip and being told I won't need my clubs.


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Being whisked away for a four day anniversary trip and being told I won't need my clubs. 

Click to expand...

she's bought you new ones!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			i was waiting for the first person to bring up the channel. You win. Another channel and another knob.







Click to expand...

😂😂

They are funny - just reading from a script with no concept of debate


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			😂😂

They are funny - just reading from a script with no concept of debate
		
Click to expand...

as Blackadder once said "he twists and turns like a twisty turny thing"


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 14, 2021)

The media (in my case BBC News) who have gone very quiet about fuel and, in fact, completely lost interest once the panic-buying crisis they fuelled eased...now keen to tell us all that we'll be short of food and toys for Christmas


----------



## fundy (Oct 14, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The media (in my case BBC News) who have gone very quiet about fuel and, in fact, completely lost interest once the panic-buying crisis they fuelled eased...now keen to tell us all that we'll be short of food and toys for Christmas 

Click to expand...


if you read on here Mudballs about a week ahead of them


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The media (in my case BBC News) who have gone very quiet about fuel and, in fact, completely lost interest once the panic-buying crisis they fuelled eased...now keen to tell us all that we'll be short of food and toys for Christmas 

Click to expand...

I’ve just gone out and bought 500 pigs in blankets. I’m not panic buying I just like them


----------



## fundy (Oct 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’ve just gone out and bought 500 pigs in blankets. I’m not panic buying I just like them
		
Click to expand...


everywhere sold out of pigs in blankets but got plenty of chipolatas and plenty of bacon?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 14, 2021)

Celebrities and  others saying that they will plant a tree when the reality is some basic payed labourer will heal in a 5" sapling.


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2021)

Kyrie Irving.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The media (in my case BBC News) who have gone very quiet about fuel and, in fact, completely lost interest once the panic-buying crisis they fuelled eased...now keen to tell us all that we'll be short of food and toys for Christmas 

Click to expand...

I think that it’s the retailers and retailers representative bodies that are telling us this and the news and other media are simply reporting what they are saying.  Or would we rather not be told of the warnings retailers are putting out.


----------



## Pants (Oct 14, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think that it’s the retailers and retailers representative bodies that are telling us this and the news and other media are simply reporting what they are saying.  Or would we rather not be told of the warnings retailers are putting out.
		
Click to expand...

And I suppose you plan your golf outings by the 3 - 5 day forecasts and the "weather warnings"


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 14, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think that it’s the retailers and retailers representative bodies that are telling us this and the news and other media are simply reporting what they are saying.  *Or would we rather not be told of the warnings retailers are putting out.*

Click to expand...

Or are we being told these things in order to try to get us to buy more of a particular item? Turkey suppliers saying there is going to be a shortage of turkeys this Xmas? Toy suppliers saying there is going to be a shortage of toys this Xmas? It just all leads back in to idiots panic buying and creating a shortage. I cooked a roast dinner on Tuesday and there weren't any Tesco individual Yorkshire puddings in the freezer section. I'm assuming that's because there are too many morons in this country that are already stocking up for Xmas.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 15, 2021)

But you can make your own Yorkshire puds with some flour, egg, milk and some seasoning in 20 minutes, just goes in with the spuds 20 minutes before serving time 👍


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 15, 2021)

Who has Yorkshire puddings with Christmas dinner? And who eats pre made Yorkshire puddings at all? They are properly grim. 

They are so easy to make
4 Eggs
150g plain flour 
250ml whole milk
Salt
White pepper

Make sure the oil and baking tins are properly hot before adding mixture. 
20/25 mins at 230*c

Something being out of stock does not indicate the idiots have been panic buying.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 15, 2021)

Britains road network that only has 1 lane each way...the outside lane.
And those who get annoyed because you dont follow the sheep in the outside lane and stick to the most inside lane you can be in and continue at your own speed


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 15, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But you can make your own Yorkshire puds with some flour, egg, milk and some seasoning in 20 minutes, just goes in with the spuds 20 minutes before serving time 👍
		
Click to expand...

Our oven isn't big enough. Potatoes and parsnips on one shelf, pigs in blankets and stuffing on the second shelf and cauliflower and broccoli cheese in the bottom. Have to wait until I'm taking stuff out to be able to chuck in the yorkshires for three or four minutes. By the time everything is on the plate they're ready.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 15, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Our oven isn't big enough. Potatoes and parsnips on one shelf, pigs in blankets and stuffing on the second shelf and cauliflower and broccoli cheese in the bottom. Have to wait until I'm taking stuff out to be able to chuck in the yorkshires for three or four minutes. By the time everything is on the plate they're ready.
		
Click to expand...

You've been on 'Mums Net' again haven't you.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 15, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Who has Yorkshire puddings with Christmas dinner? And who eats pre made Yorkshire puddings at all? They are properly grim.

They are so easy to make
4 Eggs
150g plain flour
250ml whole milk
Salt
White pepper

Make sure the oil and baking tins are properly hot before adding mixture.
20/25 mins at 230*c

Something being out of stock does not indicate the idiots have been panic buying.
		
Click to expand...

Always had Yorkshire’s on any roast/Sunday/Christmas dinner. Always had pigs in blankets year round as well. 

Basically Christmas dinner to me is a Sunday dinner with Turkey.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 15, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Who has Yorkshire puddings with Christmas dinner? And who eats pre made Yorkshire puddings at all? They are properly grim.

They are so easy to make
4 Eggs
150g plain flour
250ml whole milk
Salt
White pepper

Make sure the oil and baking tins are properly hot before adding mixture.
20/25 mins at 230*c

Something being out of stock does not indicate the idiots have been panic buying.
		
Click to expand...


I'll make it even easier.

1 x Protein drink shaker bottle.

3 eggs (see how much volume this is, will be approx 125ml)
Same volume of plain flour (approx 125g)
Same volume of milk (approx 125ml)

Do the above by eye, measuring jugs and scales are not required!! REST the batter for 10+ minutes in the fridge

Do NOT salt it, shake away! then pour into HOT pudding tray (with hot oil, lard, dripping, any fat that takes a high temp)  

When almost cooked, take them out (quickly) turn them over and put back in the oven for 2 minutes to cook the bottoms! Then salt them if you want to.


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 15, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Our oven isn't big enough. Potatoes and parsnips on one shelf, pigs in blankets and stuffing on the second shelf and cauliflower and broccoli cheese in the bottom. Have to wait until I'm taking stuff out to be able to chuck in the yorkshires for three or four minutes. By the time everything is on the plate they're ready.
		
Click to expand...

Make them the day before.... Just like aunt Bessie does...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Or are we being told these things in order to try to get us to buy more of a particular item? Turkey suppliers saying there is going to be a shortage of turkeys this Xmas? Toy suppliers saying there is going to be a shortage of toys this Xmas? It just all leads back in to idiots panic buying and creating a shortage. I cooked a roast dinner on Tuesday and there weren't any Tesco individual Yorkshire puddings in the freezer section. I'm assuming that's because there are too many morons in this country that are already stocking up for Xmas.
		
Click to expand...

All of which may be true but we cannot blame the media for what you consider to be the idiotic decision making and actions of much of the British public.   The media have a responsibility to report to us what we need to know to make informed decisions.  As it happens I cannot go along with the idea of there being a moronic sector of the population, they are only acting in what they perceive to be their own best interests - even when their own grasp of the actual facts may be somewhat limited.

Yes…I too find it very irritating…but as an individual I cannot change people, places or things.  Acceptance can often be very difficult, but accept I must.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 15, 2021)

I like Yorkshire puds as much as the next man, I'd happily have them with Christmas dinner, but I'm sure when I was young my parents told me you should only really have Yorkshire puds with roast beef. Not sure if I've misremembered that. Or maybe it was a falsehood on the same lines as "when the music is playing that means he's run out of ice cream".


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I like Yorkshire puds as much as the next man, I'd happily have them with Christmas dinner, but I'm sure when I was young my parents told me you should only really have Yorkshire puds with roast beef. Not sure if I've misremembered that. Or maybe it was a falsehood on the same lines as "when the music is playing that means he's run out of ice cream".
		
Click to expand...

They were traditionally had with roast beef, if you eat out on a Sunday in a pub or restaurant I would be surprised if they were served with anything but. However, at home, do what you like. Be wild, be edgy, have them when you want


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 15, 2021)

Relaxing of COVID testing and the associated costs for entering the country.

Just after we had ordered and paid for the PCR’s.😡


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2021)

From applause to league tables and name and shame…what on earth are we doing…🙁

But apparently that is what ‘the people’ want, and it is *that*, which I find very irritating, and more than that, I find it staggering, disheartening and very depressing - that *we* - the people - want this.  But so we are led to believe.  What on earth has become of us.🙁


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They were traditionally had with roast beef, if you eat out on a Sunday in a pub or restaurant I would be surprised if they were served with anything but. However, at home, do what you like. Be wild, be edgy, have them when you want 

Click to expand...

My grandfather always served them as a starter. Yorkshire pudding with gravy and then roast beef and veg for main course.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 15, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			My grandfather always served them as a starter. Yorkshire pudding with gravy and then roast beef and veg for main course.
		
Click to expand...

There are also lots of pubs that serve a stew or similar inside a giant version. That will always be adaptions but as a general rule it was yorkshires with roast beef.

Did he serve anything else with them other than gravy or was it just that combo? Was it just him or was it something that happened in his local area? I like a quirk


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 15, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			My grandfather always served them as a starter. Yorkshire pudding with gravy and then roast beef and veg for main course.
		
Click to expand...

That's how we were served them as kids by my grandma. Loaf tin sized, with onion gravy. 

The traditional way of cooking them is with rendered beef fat. Cook the beef on the rack and let the fat drip into a tray underneath. Then use that fat for Yorkshire puddings.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There are also lots of pubs that serve a stew or similar inside a giant version. That will always be adaptions but as a general rule it was yorkshires with roast beef.

Did he serve anything else with them other than gravy or was it just that combo? Was it just him or was it something that happened in his local area? I like a quirk 

Click to expand...

My good ladies auntie has Yorkshires with golden syrup - Is that a good enough quirk for you? 
PS - My wife is form Yorkshire and she would be horrified by some of the recipe suggestions and non yorkies giving advice!!!


----------



## yandabrown (Oct 15, 2021)

Neilds said:



			My good ladies auntie has *Yorkshires with golden syrup *- Is that a good enough quirk for you? 
PS - My wife is form Yorkshire and she would be horrified by some of the recipe suggestions and non yorkies giving advice!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, lovely, I remember having that as a kid, an absolute treat , making my tummy rumble just thinking of it!


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 15, 2021)

Neilds said:



			My good ladies auntie has Yorkshires with golden syrup - Is that a good enough quirk for you? 
PS - My wife is form Yorkshire and she would be horrified by some of the recipe suggestions and non yorkies giving advice!!!
		
Click to expand...

We always have a few left over that get eaten with some golden syrup. Sometimes with custard too. 

My favourite is maple syrup and peanut butter.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 15, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			My grandfather always served them as a starter. Yorkshire pudding with gravy and then roast beef and veg for main course.
		
Click to expand...

This is how it used to be, I think. It's a similar tradition to serving pasta/polenta before the main dish in Italy - fill up on cheap carbs because protein was rare and expensive .


----------



## RichA (Oct 15, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			My grandfather always served them as a starter. Yorkshire pudding with gravy and then roast beef and veg for main course.
		
Click to expand...

My grandfather, a single father and proper Yorkshireman, made the best Yorkshire puds and I still use his method. 
A thinner batter than you'd expect, made first thing in the morning and left in the larder/fridge till lunchtime. 
Using the tray with little wells you'd use for jam tarts. Scorching hot oven, barely in for 10 minutes. Small, thin and crispy; nothing like the 4 inch cylinders that seem to be the norm.


----------



## Beedee (Oct 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



*There are also lots of pubs that serve a stew or similar inside a giant version*. That will always be adaptions but as a general rule it was yorkshires with roast beef.

Did he serve anything else with them other than gravy or was it just that combo? Was it just him or was it something that happened in his local area? I like a quirk 

Click to expand...

I do love a curry served in an edible balti dish.

tbh I'm struggling to think of a meal that isn't improved with some yorkshires.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 15, 2021)

Giant Yorkshire filled with fried onions and sausages, topped with beans and gravy. Delicious 😋


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Giant Yorkshire filled with fried onions and sausages, topped with beans and gravy. Delicious 😋
		
Click to expand...

So Toad in the Hole then 😎😎🙄


----------



## Imurg (Oct 15, 2021)

The Random Irritation thread becoming the Fanny Craddock show....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The Random Irritation thread becoming the Fanny Craddock show....

Click to expand...

Everyone wants donuts like Fannies.


----------



## NearHull (Oct 15, 2021)

As children, our Sunday lunch ( called dinner) had a Yorkshire Pudding with gravy to start, a Yorkshire Pudding with a meat and veg as a main and Yorkshire Pudding with butter and sugar as a sweet.  My mother made Yorkshire Puddings in large rectangular dishes about a couple of inches deep.  There wasn’t much money around and it was done to fill us up.
When I joined up, I was a bit surprised to find out that this wasn’t the norm!


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 15, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Everyone wants donuts like Fannies.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and not the other way round! 😁


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My knowledge of boilers pretty much starts and ends with topping up the water to increase the pressure . If it isn't that then without a code you are well beyond my skills I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Ive 90% sorted it. After bleeding each rad, I had to go through a process of balancing to ensure all rads got heat. Lovely stuff. The remaining 10% is that the heating comes on with the hot water, which currently isn’t what we want. I guess it’s an issue with the diverter valve in the airing cupboard?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 15, 2021)

Piece said:



			Ive 90% sorted it. After bleeding each rad, I had to go through a process of balancing to ensure all rads got heat. Lovely stuff. The remaining 10% is that the heating comes on with the hot water, which currently isn’t what we want. I guess it’s an issue with the diverter valve in the airing cupboard?
		
Click to expand...

No idea on the last point but good news that you have heating again 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 15, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Everyone wants donuts like Fannies.
		
Click to expand...

 bunches of them, on here


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 16, 2021)

So, had a local carpet fitter round to my house to do carpets and vinyl tiles etc,
He needed to get some radiator pipe collars for the vinyl floor, so assumed that he would keep the house key until he had finished.

It’s now been 3 weeks since he finished, chased him for the rad collars and mentioned that he could post the key through the letter box when he had fitted them

He replied quoting supply problems for the collars but he put the key under the mat 3 weeks ago and didn’t tell me.

Fortunately key was still there, otherwise I’d have had to change the locks and I ordered the collars from Amazon and they will be here today
utter complete


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 16, 2021)

A school chief in Texas has told teachers to balance books about the Holocaust with books of opposing views. 

Erm. What.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			A school chief in Texas has told teachers to balance books about the Holocaust with books of opposing views. 

Erm. What.
		
Click to expand...

You don't quite know what to say when you hear something like that. Hopefully they are now an ex school chief.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 16, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			What like running the idiots over?? I'm all for that
👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

A friend Smiffy?


----------



## chellie (Oct 16, 2021)

Sniping and bickering posts on the forum.


----------



## IainP (Oct 16, 2021)

At the back end of Summer 2020 I ordered another pair of the 4orged shoes to bring into play in 2021. Over various points in the last 6 months I searched for the sensible place that I'd put them away, without succes 🤦‍♂️
Finally found them today, just as switching back to wetter months shoes.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 17, 2021)

IainP said:



			At the back end of Summer 2020 I ordered another pair of the 4orged shoes to bring into play in 2021. Over various points in the last 6 months I searched for the sensible place that I'd put them away, without succes 🤦‍♂️
Finally found them today, just as switching back to wetter months shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Always in the last place you look 😂😉


----------



## Mudball (Oct 17, 2021)

Going thru some of my mom’s paperwork.  She has medical records and bills from 1973… 

I struggle everytime I am asked to provide last 3 months utility bills..


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 17, 2021)

Ricky and Rory are about to tee off and Sky are showing Legends Tour (whatever that is) highlights. WTAF?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 17, 2021)

Getting old sucks. My two boys had back to back football matches today and I was volunteered to run the line in both of them - just a little bit of running up and down. I'm now laying on the lounge floor hurting like I've done 12 rounds with Tyson Fury.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 17, 2021)

The speed of which our lass eats spaghetti. 
I cannot compete and I’m left eating alone. 
Eating out at an Italian is like a game now.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 17, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It's not Sky - have seen enough tweets from USA to suggest there's actually no coverage of it until later!
		
Click to expand...

Madness.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 18, 2021)

Drive Throughs.  What is it that people are unable to get out of their cars and go inside a building (and this has been an irritation of me before Covid).  I've seen people join a queue and still been in it after I've parked my car, got out, entered the building, ordered it, picked it up and got back to my car.  Still if they weren't in the queue their would be more in the cafe.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 18, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Drive Throughs.  What is it that people are unable to get out of their cars and go inside a building (and this has been an irritation of me before Covid).  I've seen people join a queue and still been in it after I've parked my car, got out, entered the building, ordered it, picked it up and got back to my car.  Still if they weren't in the queue their would be more in the cafe.
		
Click to expand...

I find the same at petrol stations. Everyone waiting for the left hand pump because their fuel cap is on the right.


----------



## cliveb (Oct 18, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It's not Sky - have seen enough tweets from USA to suggest there's actually no coverage of it until later!
		
Click to expand...

Could it be the US channel that provides Sky's feed covers a variety of sports and there happens to be a basketball/baseball/NFL game (obviously more important than golf) on at the time?
(Just speculating, no actual firm knowledge).


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2021)

Hand-dryers that just blast freezing cold air, so your hands aren't really dry, just very cold.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 18, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Getting old sucks. My two boys had back to back football matches today and I was volunteered to run the line in both of them - just a little bit of running up and down. I'm now laying on the lounge floor hurting like I've done 12 rounds with Tyson Fury.
		
Click to expand...

Haha I feel your pain, my lad is in under 13's and I now have to warm up a bit to run the line as I would be likely to pull a muscle!!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Haha I feel your pain, my lad is in under 13's and I now have to warm up a bit to run the line as I would be likely to pull a muscle!!
		
Click to expand...

I hate being linesman, but if I'm subbed off on a Sunday now, I'm better off doing that than stopping still in case I have to come back on again!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 18, 2021)

Getting three numbers plus two "lucky star" numbers in the lottery and winning a whole £48.00.
What a rip off.
😡😡😡


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2021)

Two emails from Ticketmaster telling me that two concerts by the same artist have been rescheduled.

Irritating because the reschedule was to 2023 ( I now already have 3 concerts booked for 2023... ), but possibly more irritating because the artist (same one on consecutive nights) was the last artist we saw at a large venue prior to lockdown, so on a personal level would have represented a return to normality after the storm that is/was Covid-19.


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Two emails from Ticketmaster telling me that two concerts by the same artist have been rescheduled.

Irritating because the reschedule was to 2023 ( I now already have 3 concerts booked for 2023... ), but possibly more irritating because the artist (same one on consecutive nights) was the last artist we saw at a large venue prior to lockdown, so on a personal level would have represented a return to normality after the storm that is/was Covid-19.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back BiM.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			Welcome back BiM.  

Click to expand...

Thanks Slime.


----------



## RichA (Oct 19, 2021)

People who sit on trains, constantly sniffing and snorting. Ffs just blow your nose!


----------



## RichA (Oct 19, 2021)

The garage that serviced my car, did its first MOT and conducted an end of warranty check yesterday. 
The mechanic posted a video of the underside, tyres and brakes, pointing out an oily patch below one of the seals for the drive, saying, "You need to keep an eye on that. It's not too bad now, but it's not going to get any better."
No mention of it in the written report. 
Thanks for the peace of mind. Good job I watched the video.


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2021)

Burst water main and no water, thought it would only be a few hours but not looking good


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 19, 2021)

At least it didn’t burst under your house
they’ll be on it, go raid Tesco for some bottled stuff and pretend you’re camping 
happy to help Steve 👍👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 19, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			At least it didn’t burst under your house
they’ll be on it, go raid Tesco for some bottled stuff and pretend you’re camping
happy to help Steve 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Bottled stuff at Tesco? You'd be so lucky ...


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			At least it didn’t burst under your house
they’ll be on it, go raid Tesco for some bottled stuff and pretend you’re camping 
happy to help Steve 👍👍
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Mr Mod, just one more thing, how do i flush my toilet?


----------



## Neilds (Oct 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			Thanks Mr Mod, just one more thing, how do i flush my toilet? 

Click to expand...

Go while you are in Tesco 🤪


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			Thanks Mr Mod, just one more thing, how do i flush my toilet? 

Click to expand...

No. 1's in the bucket; use the bucket to flush no. 2's.   Happy to help.


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Go while you are in Tesco 🤪
		
Click to expand...


wonderful advice 4 hrs ago, less so now


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			Thanks Mr Mod, just one more thing, how do i flush my toilet? 

Click to expand...

If you have a tank in the attic for your bathroom hot water etc., you can collect that into a bucket from the bath tap and use that to flush the toilet.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 19, 2021)

Its going to rain soon..just put the bucket outside..


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Its going to rain soon..just put the bucket outside..

Click to expand...


hard to work out which brothers advice was more helpful


----------



## Imurg (Oct 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			hard to work out which brothers advice was more helpful 

Click to expand...

You'd have been disappointed with anything else....


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			wonderful advice 4 hrs ago, less so now 

Click to expand...

How about digging a latrine trench on the front lawn?


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			How about digging a latrine trench on the front lawn?
		
Click to expand...


were actually about to move it from the front lawn to the back lawn


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 19, 2021)

This is one of the things I love about this forum. A member has a problem and everyone rallies round with advice, suggestions and support.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 19, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			How about digging a latrine trench on the front lawn?
		
Click to expand...

What they had to do after the earthquakes in Christchurch NZ, not so good for a jobbing gardener who 4 months later finds one whilst trimming a hedge


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			This is one of the things I love about this forum. A member has a problem and everyone rallies round with advice, suggestions and support. 

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

i think it gets called playing the poster


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			What they had to do after the earthquakes in Christchurch NZ, not so good for a jobbing gardener who 4 months later finds one whilst trimming a hedge 

Click to expand...

🤢🤢🤢🤢🤢


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2021)

People who constantly come across as their opinion being fact!!

That and still no water.....


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			People who constantly come across as their opinion being fact!!

That and still no water.....
		
Click to expand...

It’s the ones that are experts on absolutely everything that get me. 

Should we start shipping you some agua?😜


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			It’s the ones that are experts on absolutely everything that get me. 

Should we start shipping you some agua?😜
		
Click to expand...


I think we may be ok, nature seems to know whats going on and the skys have just opened!!!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			People who constantly come across as *their opinion being fact*!!

*That and still no water*.....
		
Click to expand...

Is it just your opinion that there is no water or is it a fact that there is no water?


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is it just your opinion that there is no water or is it a fact that there is no water? 

Click to expand...


haha theres now water, its just in the wrong place, IMHO


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 20, 2021)

Work emails where their reply is so far off understanding what you sent them that you wonder if they can actually read. Then having to explain it again... must.. hold back... sarcasm....


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Work emails where their reply is so far off understanding what you sent them that you wonder if they can actually read. Then having to explain it again... must.. hold back... sarcasm....
		
Click to expand...

An almost daily occurrence. 
I've just received minutes from a meeting yesterday. The lack of comprehension for what was discussed is shocking considering the position of the person who sent them.


----------



## drdel (Oct 20, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			An almost daily occurrence.
I've just received minutes from a meeting yesterday. The lack of comprehension for what was discussed is shocking considering the position of the person who sent them.
		
Click to expand...

Have you not noticed that the person writing the minutes run the outcome ?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			haha theres now water, its just in the wrong place, IMHO 

Click to expand...

Some people are never happy

https://www.google.com/search?q=com...1215&bih=538&dpr=1.57#spd=1911022765525094334


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 20, 2021)

drdel said:



			Have you not noticed that the person writing the minutes run the outcome ?
		
Click to expand...

Outcome you say? Nope, just more confusion 🤷


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 20, 2021)

Disgusting people.

Just finished at gym, jumped in shower went to adjust the shower head (rainfall type) lucky I'm pretty tall and not reaching too far for it as someone put a used razer blade on top.. would have fallen on someone's head 

Lucky again I noticed and got it down without cutting my hand 

We have bins scumbags


----------



## Dando (Oct 20, 2021)

when your accounts department don't know what a statement is


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 20, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			It’s the ones that are experts on absolutely everything that get me.

Should we start shipping you some agua?😜
		
Click to expand...

The whoppers that Google something just so they can argue the toss over it & make out they already knew all the facts they’ve literally just read are my favourite,they’re great 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 20, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			The whoppers that Google something just so they can argue the toss over it & make out they already knew all the facts they’ve literally just read are my favourite,they’re great 😂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 20, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



View attachment 39110

Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 20, 2021)

Had 2 rounds in 2 days planned 

Had to cancel one so picked today as weather looked awful and tomorrow is a comp 

Now today was dry. It's hammering it down now can bet your mortgage course will be closed tomorrow 

Standard


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 21, 2021)

Weather forecasts

Called yesterday off as had to cancel one round this week for childcare

Turned out didn't rain yest but did last night (last min "amber warning") course closed today 

Called it as soon as the amber was warned

Not the courses fault

Wish the met office app was more reliable


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Weather forecasts

Called yesterday off as had to cancel one round this week for childcare

Turned out didn't rain yest but did last night (last min "amber warning") course closed today 

Called it as soon as the amber was warned

Not the courses fault

Wish the met office app was more reliable
		
Click to expand...

Feel your pain, but rain radars are better indicators in the short term.
In my farming days they are invaluable as many products had to dry on leaf to be effective and I became very good at reading them.
So yestersay 26 guys down to play in the fiddle on Tuesday night and with forecast 20 dropped out but 6 orginlas and 4 newcomers who looked at the radar turned up to play and apart from 2 mins we had a dry round and I won the £ to boot 🤣.
I use a combination of Met Office radar and Rain today app


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 21, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Feel your pain, but rain radars are better indicators in the short term.
In my farming days they are invaluable as many products had to dry on leaf to be effective and I became very good at reading them.
So yestersay 26 guys down to play in the fiddle on Tuesday night and with forecast 20 dropped out but 6 orginlas and 4 newcomers who looked at the radar turned up to play and apart from 2 mins we had a dry round and I won the £ to boot 🤣.
I use a combination of Met Office radar and Rain today app
		
Click to expand...

Need to get involved with that app!

My fav is when the met say 5% chance of rain all day ..then it rains and not just a little lol


----------



## DaveR (Oct 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Weather forecasts

Called yesterday off as had to cancel one round this week for childcare

Turned out didn't rain yest but did last night (last min "amber warning") course closed today

Called it as soon as the amber was warned

Not the courses fault

Wish the met office app was more reliable
		
Click to expand...

I thought you played at a links?


----------



## Piece (Oct 21, 2021)

I keep falling asleep when watching shows in the evening. End up rewinding and re-watching. I'd be more efficient if I stayed awake!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 21, 2021)

Facebook Marketplace sellers who advertise items for "Free" only to then put either a price or "message for prices"...so it aint free is it?! This allotment ownership has made me an upcycler (aka scavenger!)...

Also films and TV shows which rely on showing a text message as part of the plot (usually an important part) but is only visible on a 70 inch TV or by pausing and getting up close to the screen to read it...

Whilst I'm at it! "24 Hours in Police Custody" which follows cases which are anything but 24 Hours in Police Custody...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Facebook Marketplace sellers who advertise items for "Free" only to then put either a price or "message for prices"...so it aint free is it?! This allotment ownership has made me an upcycler (aka scavenger!)...

Also films and TV shows which rely on showing a text message as part of the plot (usually an important part) but is only visible on a 70 inch TV or by pausing and getting up close to the screen to read it...

Whilst I'm at it! "24 Hours in Police Custody" which follows cases which are anything but 24 Hours in Police Custody...
		
Click to expand...

Well aren’t we a little ray of sunshine today? 😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2021)

Weather - we live on an island with ever changing weather depending on the winds coming in from various weather cycles depending on those winds 


Weather apps will never be 100% and the radar is one key area to look at 

You could see that it was potentially going to rain yesterday for us around 9ish - and it did


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 21, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Well aren’t we a little ray of sunshine today? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Seriously that's just the start...

Perhaps 4 days teaching 10 year olds to ride independently and safely (not allowed to use the s word though) has a direct impact on my mood!!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Seriously that's just the start...

Perhaps 4 days teaching 10 year olds to ride independently and safely (not allowed to use the s word though) has a direct impact on my mood!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that would do it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Weather - we live on an island with ever changing weather depending on the winds coming in from various weather cycles depending on those winds


Weather apps will never be 100% and the radar is one key area to look at

You could see that it was potentially going to rain yesterday for us around 9ish - and it did
		
Click to expand...

So what’s your random irritation?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2021)

Making th 4bbb final of the Captain & Pro series only to find out the day before that the Captain had changed it from a pairs comp to an individual Stableford as a couple of pairs had pulled out, and being sure we would have won the final on the format it was when we entered as I scored 23 points front 9 and my partner similar on the back 9


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Weather - we live on an island with ever changing weather depending on the winds coming in from various weather cycles depending on those winds


Weather apps will never be 100% and the radar is one key area to look at

You could see that it was potentially going to rain yesterday for us around 9ish - and it did
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue but the rain radar doesn't help when you're trying to plan a few days in advance.
I've always wondered why they bother trying if it's so difficult so forecast more than a day or 2 in advance let alone a week/10 days


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Can't argue but the rain radar doesn't help when you're trying to plan a few days in advance.
I've always wondered why they bother trying if it's so difficult so forecast more than a day or 2 in advance let alone a week/10 days
		
Click to expand...

3 days in advance if it was more accurate would be good 

10 days? Pfft get 2 days right first please


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 21, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			So what’s your random irritation?
		
Click to expand...

We know what everyone else's is


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 21, 2021)

Introspection and the lack of it on display.


----------



## D-S (Oct 21, 2021)

Having to cancel our first trip abroad since March last year which I booked on Tuesday, because we thought a secluded self contained hotel with a golf course was a good way to have a quiet break - unfortunately it was in Marrakech.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Can't argue but the rain radar doesn't help when you're trying to plan a few days in advance.
I've always wondered why they bother trying if it's so difficult so forecast more than a day or 2 in advance let alone a week/10 days
		
Click to expand...

surely you would know by not that especially as the seasons are changing that  the weather can easily change quickly - we live on a island where the weather changes quickly - we have various wind systems around the island that can change in a matter of hours

It’s a forecast at the end of the day - and one that can change quickly - they can only look at what they see coming in from with weather systems over Atlantic for example and make judgments based on mainly the wind speed and when that weather front will hit. Working along side the met on airfields the level of detail is immense - but even if they forecast a dry sunny day - a fast developing weather front can change that.

But if people look to plan their day based on long range forecasts then don’t cry when nature decides to change - even more so as we go through the seasons changing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2021)

DaveR said:



			I thought you played at a links?
		
Click to expand...

its not a real links - One of those new corporate pretend inland links


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 21, 2021)

Infractions handed out 
I will not tolerate petty bickering
Now grow up 🤬


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 21, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Infractions handed out
I will not tolerate petty bickering
Now grow up 🤬
		
Click to expand...

👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 21, 2021)

Bah missed it. 😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 21, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Bah missed it. 😁
		
Click to expand...

nothing to see, just handbags at 10 paces 👍


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 21, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			nothing to see, just handbags at 10 paces 👍
		
Click to expand...

You left just enough clues I think 🤔


----------



## fundy (Oct 21, 2021)

Sat here with an ice pack on my knee (again) after a little tumble whilst out with the dog on the hills  not helped by the fact the dog thought it was a fun game

I know i know, ive heard em all Imurg


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			Sat here with an ice pack on my knee (again) after a little tumble whilst out with the dog on the hills  not helped by the fact the dog thought it was a fun game

I know i know, ive heard em all Imurg 

Click to expand...

@Liverpoolphil maybe not the staffie then... 

Get well soon mate.


----------



## fundy (Oct 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



@Liverpoolphil maybe not the staffie then... 

Get well soon mate. 

Click to expand...


Lol dog not to blame, just the idiot holding the lead


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 21, 2021)

fundy said:



			Lol dog not to blame, just the idiot holding the lead 

Click to expand...


we have said for a while that you were made of balsa wood, thought that that was too strong for you, so looked for an alternative....

Unfortunately Balsa is the softest wood in the world, so you are stuck with it .

Get Better soon Steve


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 21, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Infractions handed out
I will not tolerate petty bickering
Now grow up 🤬
		
Click to expand...

Infraction, Great title for a movie 🤣


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			we have said for a while that you were made of balsa wood, thought that that was too strong for you, so looked for an alternative....

Unfortunately *Balsa is the softest wood in the world*, so you are stuck with it .

Get Better soon Steve
		
Click to expand...

Balsa is actually classified as a hardwood. 
It's probably the softest hardwood in the world.


----------



## fundy (Oct 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			Balsa is actually classified as a hardwood. 
It's probably the softest hardwood in the world. 

Click to expand...


ill take it


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 21, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Infraction, Great title for a movie 🤣
		
Click to expand...

But who's going to play @PhilTheFragger in the movie? This could be a fun game to see who can pick up an infraction or a ban. 😃


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 21, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			But who's going to play @PhilTheFragger in the movie? This could be a fun game to see who can pick up an infraction or a ban. 😃
		
Click to expand...

Whoopi Goldberg?🤷‍♂️


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 21, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Whoopi Goldberg?🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

 You’re just weird 😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 21, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You’re just weird 😂
		
Click to expand...

True 😂


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 21, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			But who's going to play @PhilTheFragger in the movie? This could be a fun game to see who can pick up an infraction or a ban. 😃
		
Click to expand...

He's like Dexter, people just disappear


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2021)

"Sweet Caroline".  If I never hear that song again it will be too soon.


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## DaveR (Oct 22, 2021)

People that don't use pay at pump.


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2021)

DaveR said:



			People that don't use pay at pump.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be me then.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2021)

Slime said:



			That'll be me then. 

Click to expand...

And me....unless they take cash...


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 22, 2021)

DaveR said:



			People that don't use pay at pump.
		
Click to expand...

Can't with a fuel card!


----------



## DaveR (Oct 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Can't with a fuel card!
		
Click to expand...

True but from what I've seen at my local Tesco I would guess at least 50% could have used pay at pump instead of holding up the queue by paying in the booth.


----------



## andycap (Oct 22, 2021)

always pay at booth , never use self serve , when i am given a discount for serving myself perhaps i will consider changing


----------



## chellie (Oct 22, 2021)

Trying to book an illumination tram tour as GD would like to do it and I'm not spending hours stuck in the car crawling along the prom. Find dates that show availability but I am unable to select a seat so can't book the damn thing. TBF, I suppose I've left it late as they are so popular but it's the same going into December. Don't know if it's an issue on my computer or the website.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 22, 2021)

andycap said:



			always pay at booth , never use self serve , when i am given a discount for serving myself perhaps i will consider changing
		
Click to expand...

What a strange opinion. Why would you waste your own time to go in to the kiosk to pay, when you do exactly the same thing at the pump?


----------



## Slab (Oct 23, 2021)

andycap said:



			always pay at booth , never use self serve , when i am given a discount for serving myself perhaps i will consider changing
		
Click to expand...

You'd like it here. We still have pump attendants at every station. 
Haven't put petrol in the car myself for years


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 23, 2021)

Usually pay for fuel in the kiosk…gives me the opportunity to do a sneaky buy of a bar of chocolate or packet of crisps.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 23, 2021)

I never pay at the till.
It takes more time.
It holds other people up.
And you often have to queue with people not wearing a mask or SD.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 23, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I never pay at the till.
It takes more time.
It holds other people up.
And you often have to queue with people not wearing a mask or SD.
		
Click to expand...

Only downside at my local Sainsburys is you need to have at least £100 in the account.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 23, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Only downside at my local Sainsburys is you need to have at least £100 in the account.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know that, but then our local Sainsburys is small and doesn't have a garage


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 23, 2021)

Should check your bank statements, they take a larger amount and refund the difference, guess it's to deter petrol theft at the pump.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 23, 2021)

Dryer door catch is broken, and I cannot see the repair method as there are no visible screws. I can only conclude I have to remove the rubber seal to get behind the plate. Will check if we kept the repair cover, if not I will have to try or call someone out. Although it could be the latter as I cannot find the part.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 23, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Dryer door catch is broken, and I cannot see the repair method as there are no visible screws. I can only conclude I have to remove the rubber seal to get behind the plate. Will check if we kept the repair cover, if not I will have to try or call someone out. Although it could be the latter as I cannot find the part.
		
Click to expand...

That is the trouble with modern appliances. They are designed to be built by robots using the easiest way possible. The manufacturer doesn’t seem to care about ease of repair should they go faulty.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 23, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			That is the trouble with modern appliances. They are designed to be built by robots using the easiest way possible. The manufacturer doesn’t seem to care about ease of repair should they go faulty.
		
Click to expand...

Some manufacturers do, but the initial price is more and the consumer in general doesn't want to pay more for products better built.
We reap what we sow.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 23, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Dryer door catch is broken, and I cannot see the repair method as there are no visible screws. I can only conclude I have to remove the rubber seal to get behind the plate. Will check if we kept the repair cover, if not I will have to try or call someone out. Although it could be the latter as I cannot find the part.
		
Click to expand...

If you PM me the make, model and serial number I will see what I can find for you


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 23, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If you PM me the make, model and serial number I will see what I can find for you

Click to expand...

Cheers, I bent down and got the product number and then worked out how it broke. The latch hook fitted to the door has snapped off and was stuck in the main body . The fix looks to just be on the door . Do they use any bespoke tools or are the screws all off the shelf available?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 23, 2021)

I didn't think the mince pies were going to last until Christmas but I thought they would last longer than this


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 23, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Cheers, I bent down and got the product number and then worked out how it broke. The latch hook fitted to the door has snapped off and was stuck in the main body . The fix looks to just be on the door . Do they use any bespoke tools or are the screws all off the shelf available?
		
Click to expand...

I didnt just mean how to, more the part and it's cost


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 23, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I didnt just mean how to, more the part and it's cost

Click to expand...

Ah sorry, I ordered it as soon as I worked it out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 23, 2021)

Everton currently screwing my acca up 🤬


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 23, 2021)

Soccer Saturday - the ridiculous competition for the loudest screech in the background which results in some random warbling about a possible chance on goal.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2021)

Half way through my round today and my groin starts hurting for absolutely no reason at all. Hobbled my way round but I've pulled out of tomorrow's football now as a precaution. I absolutely despise getting older. How can you pull your groin just walking around a bloody golf course?? Maybe tweaked it on a swing but I didn't notice it go.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Half way through my round today and my groin starts hurting for absolutely no reason at all. Hobbled my way round but I've pulled out of tomorrow's football now as a precaution.* I absolutely despise getting older*. How can you pull your groin just walking around a bloody golf course?? Maybe tweaked it on a swing but I didn't notice it go.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed it can suck at times but sure as hell beats the alternative


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed it can suck at times but sure as hell beats the alternative 

Click to expand...

Getting younger..? 👀


----------



## IanM (Oct 23, 2021)

When did stomping on the ground without replacing the divot become an effective way of caring for the course?

Saw plenty of that on adjacent fairways today.  

Paying inside for fuel = buy wine gums! (Only when the station is quiet!)


----------



## cliveb (Oct 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I absolutely despise getting older.
		
Click to expand...

Getting older?
Aren't you in your 30s?
Luxury!!!


----------



## Pants (Oct 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I absolutely despise getting older.
		
Click to expand...

Only another few years to go then before you have trouble cutting your toenails, putting socks on and tying your shoelaces.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2021)

Pants said:



			Only another few years to go then before you have trouble cutting your toenails, putting socks on and tying your shoelaces. 

Click to expand...

I just edge my feet closer to an electric sander that's on it's side, I have cable ties in the top of my socks that I use as handles to pull them up and all my shoes are now fastened with velcro.
Ageing ........................ not a problem.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Half way through my round today and my groin starts hurting for absolutely no reason at all. Hobbled my way round but I've pulled out of tomorrow's football now as a precaution. I absolutely despise getting older. How can you pull your groin just walking around a bloody golf course?? Maybe tweaked it on a swing but I didn't notice it go.
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Agreed it can suck at times but sure as hell beats the alternative 

Click to expand...

I don’t think anyone is advocating assisted dying for a groin strain yet 👍😬


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I don’t think anyone is advocating assisted dying for a groin strain yet 👍😬
		
Click to expand...

Assisted crying more like 😭


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Getting older?
Aren't you in your 30s?
Luxury!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah so it's only getting worse from here. 😣


----------



## Pants (Oct 24, 2021)

Slime said:



			I just edge my feet closer to an electric sander that's on it's side, I have cable ties in the top of my socks that I use as handles to pull them up and all my shoes are now fastened with velcro.
		
Click to expand...

I like your style


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2021)

In the office today - not been able to use the toilet for the last 20-25 minutes as there is sign up saying it's being cleaned. Why not do it at 8am before the bulk of people are in?? And how long does it bloody take, there's only two cubicles and one urinal.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah so it's only getting worse from here. 😣
		
Click to expand...

Just wait till you're my age  - but I still manage 2 or 3 games of golf a week, can kick the football round with my son and grandchildren but the secret is "when the body parts are knackered, get them replaced"


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Just wait till you're my age  - but I still manage 2 or 3 games of golf a week, can kick the football round with my son and grandchildren but the secret is "when the body parts are knackered, get them replaced"
		
Click to expand...

New SuperHero movie
Orikoru is.... Cybergroin


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			New SuperHero movie
Orikoru is.... Cybergroin

Click to expand...

It'll be a load of cobblers ! 

(I cleaned that up a bit)


----------



## Tongo (Oct 25, 2021)

Soap operas. Mrs T watches Corrie and it is perpetual misery.


----------



## IanM (Oct 25, 2021)

A certain golf club telling you that a February trip you’ve done for the past 25 years has gone up by £100 as they no long do cheaper green fees in the winter.  But fairway mats will be in use!

Looks like alternative venue will be sought


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 25, 2021)

Conceited, patronising know-it-alls.

The worst type who, when patience wanes, and they're called on their nonsense spouting tripe, then act all hurt...


----------



## chellie (Oct 25, 2021)

Toilet needs anew syphon. It's over £30 for a pit of plastic and delivery


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2021)

IanM said:



			A certain golf club telling you that a February trip you’ve done for the past 25 years has gone up by £100 as they no long do cheaper green fees in the winter.  But fairway mats will be in use!

Looks like alternative venue will be sought
		
Click to expand...


youre better than me not naming names!!!!

name names


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2021)

chellie said:



			Toilet needs anew syphon. It's over £30 for a pit of plastic and delivery

Click to expand...


plumbers merchants in the morning


----------



## IanM (Oct 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			youre better than me not naming names!!!!

name names 

Click to expand...

I’m fighting the urge not to go full @Tashyboy about it!


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2021)

IanM said:



			I’m fighting the urge not to go full @Tashyboy about it!  

Click to expand...

we want Tashy we want Tashy............


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 26, 2021)

chellie said:



			Toilet needs anew syphon. It's over £30 for a pit of plastic and delivery

Click to expand...

Forget the delivery charge, but how much do you value it’s function and how many times will it be used over its life?


----------



## Captainron (Oct 26, 2021)

DaveR said:



			People that don't use pay at pump.
		
Click to expand...

Never pay at the pump. Fuel card and I want to collect points. Some places also have a Greggs attached so it’s the law to grab a pasty….


----------



## chellie (Oct 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			plumbers merchants in the morning 

Click to expand...

Can't find one nearby that sells one that will fit.


----------



## chellie (Oct 26, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Forget the delivery charge, but how much do you value it’s function and how many times will it be used over its life?
		
Click to expand...

I know that but it's still annoying. Prices being displayed ex VAT is another annoyance.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 26, 2021)

chellie said:



			I know that but it's still annoying. Prices being displayed ex VAT is another annoyance.
		
Click to expand...

Screwfix/Tool station?


----------



## chellie (Oct 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Screwfix/Tool station?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob but they don't have one that will fit. Tried them last week. It's an Ideal Standard toilet and I can't find anything apart from their own make that will fit. Will just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 26, 2021)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ideal-Stan...+standard+toilet+spares&qid=1635230723&sr=8-7


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ideal-Stan...+standard+toilet+spares&qid=1635230723&sr=8-7

Click to expand...

Despite everything about them, Amazon is your friend.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 26, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Despite everything about them, Amazon is your friend.
		
Click to expand...

Don't count your chickens, it may not fit


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 26, 2021)

Putting poppies on lamp posts Sunday morning. It was wet and cold but we did a good job. Dropped off poppy tins in adjoining village and bumped into a Parish councillor. He was complaining they have no lamppost poppies and can we order him some, he mentioned they have none as they were plastic and broke. He was a right tit. I asked him did they break, last week. He looked at me gone out and mentioned they broke last November when they were taken down.  So I said “ oh so you wait the week before they are going up and ask for some”. Bro in law who is the chairman. Reminded him that the parish council,decided to take over the erection of poppies coz they could do a better job. Bro in law was seething.
So we get home and bro in law forwards an email. It was from the village hall. They were fuming no poppies had been erected around the hall. Yes thats because all the wooden ones we went to great expense to make were put around the village hall were ripped down last year and smashed up. So there were none spare. Not only that, the guy that made them had a stroke and COVID last year so cannot make anymore. It seems the more you do for nowt, the more people expect.
next Parish meeting it’s kicking off with bro in law.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 26, 2021)

chellie said:



			Toilet needs anew syphon. It's over £30 for a pit of plastic and delivery

Click to expand...

I swear to god I was talking to Missis T yesterday about the toilet sticking ( again). within 30 mins I had a recommendation email off Amazon suggesting a toilet siphon 😳


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Never pay at the pump. Fuel card and I want to collect points. Some places also have a Greggs attached so it’s the law to grab a pasty….
		
Click to expand...

only 1 pasty?


----------



## DaveR (Oct 26, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Never pay at the pump. Fuel card and I want to collect points. Some places also have a Greggs attached so it’s the law to grab a pasty….
		
Click to expand...

People with fuel cards should be using the expensive stations that are quiet because the rest of us can't afford them


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 26, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Soap operas. Mrs T watches Corrie and it is perpetual misery.
		
Click to expand...

My missus does as well.  I do other things while it's on in the background but the plotline for the latest disaster had me laughing out loud.  Not a good thing when you're next to someone who takes it seriously.  
Places not to live

Walford
Weatherfield
Hollyoaks
Emmerdale
As your chance of getting through life without a 6 major disasters are year are slim indeed.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 26, 2021)

Thinking that when I took the dog out at night, and he bounded down to the back hedge barking, he was after the foxes that frequent our property.  I now realise it is our shadows from the outside lights he's chasing!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 26, 2021)

chellie said:



			I know that but it's still annoying. Prices being displayed ex VAT is another annoyance.
		
Click to expand...

Not if you’re VAT registered


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Two weeks to go to complete a 6 month project. Still have a mountain of stuff to do to complete the project. Everything is done on a PC and I am working from home. On Monday my security "expired" so i am locked-out of my account and cannot do anything. There are three of us in the team and all our work is interlinked. Without me completing my part the other two cannot complete their part. I think the project will be late and somehow it will be our fault. I hate my job.


----------



## Pants (Oct 26, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I swear to god I was talking to Missis T yesterday about the toilet sticking ( again). within 30 mins I had a recommendation email off Amazon suggesting a toilet siphon 😳
		
Click to expand...

Do you have Alexa or similar by any chance?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2021)

People who book meetings over lunchtime.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			People who book meetings over lunchtime. 

Click to expand...

I will add people who book meetings that they know are going to take an hour or more at 4.30 on a Friday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 26, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452959900896743425
How do these people get on the air 

growing concrete 😂😂😂😂


----------



## chellie (Oct 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ideal-Stan...+standard+toilet+spares&qid=1635230723&sr=8-7

Click to expand...

Thanks Bob, but that's not the one I need.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			People who book meetings over lunchtime. 

Click to expand...

Meetings that were booked for one hour and are now pushing two and a half.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 26, 2021)

People on their phones in meetings 😅


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 26, 2021)

People in the gym, who sing along to whatever music it is that they're listening to. It would still be bad even if they _could_ sing in tune ...


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			People in the gym, who sing along to whatever music it is that they're listening to. It would still be bad even if they _could_ sing in tune ...
		
Click to expand...

I've had that issue at the driving range before


----------



## Patster1969 (Oct 26, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			My missus does as well.  I do other things while it's on in the background but the plotline for the latest disaster had me laughing out loud.  Not a good thing when you're next to someone who takes it seriously. 
Places not to live

Walford
Weatherfield
Hollyoaks
Emmerdale
As your chance of getting through life without a 6 major disasters are year are slim indeed.
		
Click to expand...

Midsummer is probably the place to avoid - someone dies every week there (spoiler)


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			People who book meetings over lunchtime. 

Click to expand...

Thats what the decline button is for!

As I've never really had a set lunchtime, I've never had the problem of having meetings conflicting with lunch. However, if you want an in person meeting that starts between 12 and 1:30, you had better be providing lunch.

I had an invite for a 9am Monday meeting in a couple of weeks, that the organiser wants to do face to face. Which wouldn't be a problem if it wasn't a three and a half hour drive to get there.


----------



## drdel (Oct 26, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Soap operas. Mrs T watches Corrie and it is perpetual misery.
		
Click to expand...

Two women in my house to I suffer the same misery.
Not only are they abysmal actiors but the plot lines seem to be more and more violent and sexual but there are only so many permutations of pairing the actors with the same cast its incestuous. Get shot of the boring twerps and writers, in fact can the lot 

Mind your I'd still not watch the stuff


----------



## Captainron (Oct 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			only 1 pasty?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Oct 26, 2021)

Captainron said:





Click to expand...

One's not enough for a growing lad


----------



## IanM (Oct 26, 2021)

Industries trying the, “there will be a shortage strategy“ in order to drive up prices .


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Thats what the decline button is for!

As I've never really had a set lunchtime, I've never had the problem of having meetings conflicting with lunch. However, if you want an in person meeting that starts between 12 and 1:30, you had better be providing lunch.

I had an invite for a 9am Monday meeting in a couple of weeks, that the organiser wants to do face to face. Which wouldn't be a problem if it wasn't a three and a half hour drive to get there.
		
Click to expand...

It was scheduled in 12 til 1pm, so I figured ok, I can eat afterwards. But it dragged on until 2:30 - then I had another meeting at 3pm. I've accomplished basically nothing this afternoon. At least it's someone else's fault this time.


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2021)

Pyracantha!!!! Hands look like a pin cushion currently


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2021)

it is only when I am trying to find a birthday present for my mum that you realise how little selection there is and how few deals there are on ladies golf gear. 

Shoes for men, we have 137 designs in all sizes and colours and many at half price. Ladies, we have one pair in size 3.5 for £195.00. 

Clubs for men, you can pick up any one of a dozen or more older model drivers for under £150 brand new. Ladies, we have one club, its Ping and it costs £350

Oh and heaven forbid you do not like stuff in baby pink. 

So, todays random irritation is a bit of support and solidarity for the ladies on here.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			it is only when I am trying to find a birthday present for my mum that you realise how little selection there is and how few deals there are on ladies golf gear.

Shoes for men, we have 137 designs in all sizes and colours and many at half price. Ladies, we have one pair in size 3.5 for £195.00.

Clubs for men, you can pick up any one of a dozen or more older model drivers for under £150 brand new. Ladies, we have one club, its Ping and it costs £350

Oh and heaven forbid you do not like stuff in baby pink.

So, todays random irritation is a bit of support and solidarity for the ladies on here.
		
Click to expand...


I wonder if American golf will get better 

A lady called mia baker went on rick shiels podcast and brought this issue up that she went to American golf 

Now they have employed her so surely Mia will be improving their women's range


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I wonder if American golf will get better

A lady called mia baker went on rick shiels podcast and brought this issue up that she went to American golf

Now they have employed her so surely Mia will be improving their women's range
		
Click to expand...

I would hope so. Many say that you can spend as much or as little as you like to get in to golf but from what I have seen, most of the ladies stuff is pretty much at the top end of the market or nothing and the sale sections are pretty much empty.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I wonder if American golf will get better

A lady called mia baker went on rick shiels podcast and brought this issue up that she went to American golf

Now they have employed her so surely Mia will be improving their women's range
		
Click to expand...


I am also not sure that she can. It looks like the manufacturers are simply not making any variety of product and those are not even updated annually. Very little availble below the really big name manufacturers either. Was really shocked. Was looking in the sales to get my mum some new shoes but really nothing under about £90.00


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I am also not sure that she can. It looks like the manufacturers are simply not making any variety of product and those are not even updated annually. Very little availble below the really big name manufacturers either. Was really shocked. Was looking in the sales to get my mum some new shoes but really nothing under about £90.00
		
Click to expand...


looked on county golf Greg?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			looked on county golf Greg?
		
Click to expand...

Was specifically looking for shoes or a driver (not at new release prices) as I replaced her waterproofs last year and she has plenty of general golf clothes


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Was specifically looking for shoes or a driver (not at new release prices) as I replaced her waterproofs last year and she has plenty of general golf clothes
		
Click to expand...


they have womens shoes on there


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			they have womens shoes on there
		
Click to expand...

Nothing in size 7 but I will keep checking.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Nothing in size 7 but I will keep checking.
		
Click to expand...

Golf Support do a decent range of women’s clothing and shoes.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Golf Support do a decent range of women’s clothing and shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, not heard of them, have a better selection.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Thanks, not heard of them, have a better selection.
		
Click to expand...

Based in Mansfield and a very good company.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Based in Mansfield and a very good company.
		
Click to expand...

They got an actual shop. My brother in law lives around there and is due a vist in the run up to Xmas (only an hour away near Grantham).


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Thanks, not heard of them, have a better selection.
		
Click to expand...

one other place to look

Sports direct ladies golf shoes 👍 type that in on the search bar.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			one other place to look

Sports direct ladies golf shoes 👍 type that in on the search bar.
		
Click to expand...

Just cannot bring myself to do it. Not that I am that principled about Ashley etc just that they do not do refunds, often send the wrong size (just looking at what I see on social media admiiedly) and are just a pain in the backside to deal with. Would buy for myself from there and take the risk but would not buy a present from there and risk someone else dealing with their after sales.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 27, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			one other place to look

Sports direct ladies golf shoes 👍 type that in on the search bar.
		
Click to expand...

There is a shop which is not massive. Last couple of times I have been it was shut. But they are predominantly an online shop. If he is thinking of calling I would ring first 👍 
Stuff I have bought from There, they might not have the size in the shop but they will Check there stock and if it is in they nip over the rd for it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 27, 2021)

American Golf are the worst. Last two shops I've been in have had literally nothing in terms of women's clothing and shoes and very little in equipment. Salesman admitted he was embarrassed by this and encouraged me to write to head office to complain.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 27, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			American Golf are the worst. Last two shops I've been in have had literally nothing in terms of women's clothing and shoes and very little in equipment. Salesman admitted he was embarrassed by this and encouraged me to write to head office to complain.
		
Click to expand...

I believe they now own Rife and Stromberg so they are not being dictated to by mfrs. You would hope that this would have filtered through by now but clearly not.


----------



## chellie (Oct 27, 2021)

Try Golf Garb and Golf Base as at least they do free returns. There is also Miss Designer Golf though I've never liked anything on there. American Golf has always been crap in the time I've been playing golf.


----------



## chellie (Oct 27, 2021)

Also, Ebay as some Pro shops sell on there and do returns easily.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 27, 2021)

Our pro shop is unique in that the whole top floor is dedicated to women's clothing - the pro's wife sorts out the stock etc. They have some lovely stuff and it's all sorted in colours BUT it can be pricey!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2021)

My wife has the same issues when trying to find clothes - shoes she we have ordered via clubhouse , they seem pretty decent


----------



## Pants (Oct 27, 2021)

I've heard that the pro shop at West Malling Golf Club does a good selection for the ladies (cannot vouch for that as I've never used it)

https://www.duncanlambertgolf.com/lady-golf/


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			it is only when I am trying to find a birthday present for my mum that you realise how little selection there is and how few deals there are on ladies golf gear.

Shoes for men, we have 137 designs in all sizes and colours and many at half price. Ladies, we have one pair in size 3.5 for £195.00.

Clubs for men, you can pick up any one of a dozen or more older model drivers for under £150 brand new. Ladies, we have one club, its Ping and it costs £350

Oh and heaven forbid you do not like stuff in baby pink.

So, todays random irritation is a bit of support and solidarity for the ladies on here.
		
Click to expand...

For clubs, your best bet might be Golfbidder, they generally have plenty of ladies ones. For shoes though, you're right, I've been keeping half an eye open now that my wife has started playing, but I rarely ever see any.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			For clubs, your best bet might be Golfbidder, they generally have plenty of ladies ones. For shoes though, you're right, I've been keeping half an eye open now that my wife has started playing, but I rarely ever see any.
		
Click to expand...

Golfbidder just shows more disparity. They want £170 for good condition 2017 Cobra driver that I could have bought in the mens model, new,  for £99.00 on Clubhouse Golf.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 27, 2021)

Our golf pro specialises in ladies golf clothing.  He usually has a pretty good selection.  
https://www.eastrengolfclub.co.uk/professional/the-pro-shop/


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 27, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			American Golf are the worst. Last two shops I've been in have had literally nothing in terms of women's clothing and shoes and very little in equipment. Salesman admitted he was embarrassed by this and encouraged me to write to head office to complain.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair.. their fairer now because they are awful for both sexes now. 

Shop has drastically nose dived


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Golfbidder just shows more disparity. They want £170 for good condition 2017 Cobra driver that I could have bought in the mens model, new,  for £99.00 on Clubhouse Golf.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't this the same with second hand left handed gear? Less of it about higher prices?

Imagine being a left handed lady must be ££££££


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2021)

Eco warriors - and the lack of understanding of how dangerous their acts are right now


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			Pyracantha!!!! Hands look like a pin cushion currently 

Click to expand...

Best pruner for that is chainsaw followed up with a bazooka, horrible stuff 😉😂


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Best pruner for that is chainsaw followed up with a bazooka, horrible stuff 😉😂
		
Click to expand...


The house we bought has 8 or 9 bushes of it that Im aware of so far sigh. One of them is best part of 20ft tall.

Ive got a chainsaw, got a bazooka I could get a lend of


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			The house we bought has 8 or 9 bushes of it that Im aware of so far sigh. One of them is best part of 20ft tall.

Ive got a chainsaw, got a bazooka I could get a lend of 

Click to expand...

8 or 9 bushes in the house! Is the 20ft one in the hallway?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 27, 2021)

Prices • Adele @ Hyde Park London:

— General Admission: £90.45
— Primary Entry: £111.85
— Gold: £273.95
— Diamond VIP Experience: £379.95
— VIP Terrace: £434.95
— Ultimate Bar Diamond and Ultimate Terrace = £579.95

Pre-sale now: adele.com

I’m not a Adele fan,but if I was there’s no way I’d be paying them prices.


----------



## Dando (Oct 27, 2021)

Pants said:



			I've heard that the pro shop at West Malling Golf Club does a good selection for the ladies (cannot vouch for that as I've never used it)

https://www.duncanlambertgolf.com/lady-golf/

Click to expand...

West malling is great for ladies golf gear and so is silvermere


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 27, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Prices • Adele @ Hyde Park London:

— General Admission: £90.45
— Primary Entry: £111.85
— Gold: £273.95
— Diamond VIP Experience: £379.95
— VIP Terrace: £434.95
— Ultimate Bar Diamond and Ultimate Terrace = £579.95

Pre-sale now: adele.com

I’m not a Adele fan,but if I was there’s no way I’d be paying them prices.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I'd pay that to see anyone to be honest. Prices for concerts have just gone silly and with GA at Hyde Park you'd be watching her on a screen anyhow!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 27, 2021)

The weather today. Absolutely grim out there and the lake district will be under water by this time tomorrow judging by the forecast and the amount of standing water in the fields around keswick.

Just returned from the hell in earth that is Blackpool and the drive home was not much better on the motorway, fortunately this far north traffic is quite light. Covid doesn't exist in Blackpool by the look of things 🤦‍♂️


----------



## chellie (Oct 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			The weather today. Absolutely grim out there and the lake district will be under water by this time judging by the forecast and the amount of standing water in the fields around keswick.

Just returned from the hell in earth that is Blackpool and the drive home was not much better on the motorway, fortunately this far north traffic is quite light. Covid doesn't exist in Blackpool by the look of things 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

That's the majority of the visitors to Blackpool sadly.


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2021)

Me!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 27, 2021)

Fireworks. I miss the days they were only really on firework night 

Every night this week..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Prices • Adele @ Hyde Park London:

— General Admission: £90.45
— Primary Entry: £111.85
— Gold: £273.95
— Diamond VIP Experience: £379.95
— VIP Terrace: £434.95
— Ultimate Bar Diamond and Ultimate Terrace = £579.95

Pre-sale now: adele.com

I’m not a Adele fan,but if I was there’s no way I’d be paying them prices.
		
Click to expand...

Then I'm sorry to be the one to break it to you that you are unlikely to be going to see anyone big because they're the going rates for big names these days, like it or not. 

I've just paid nearly £400 for 3 for Joe Bonamassa at the Royal Albert Hall (they were mid range in price! ), just waiting for a response from friends as to what they are prepared to pay to see Rod Stewart; downstairs at the O2 starts at £143 per seat...

Very few like Bryan Adams left, £66 per seat in the block next to the stage downstairs at the O2.  Quo were similarly fairly priced.

I've got to the stage in life that I can't take it with me so I'll be paying, but I can understand why people don't.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			going to see anyone big
		
Click to expand...

Ah be fair, she has lost weight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Then I'm sorry to be the one to break it to you that you are unlikely to be going to see anyone big because they're the going rates for big names these days, like it or not. 

I've just paid nearly £400 for 3 for Joe Bonamassa at the Royal Albert Hall (they were mid range in price! ), just waiting for a response from friends as to what they are prepared to pay to see Rod Stewart; downstairs at the O2 starts at £143 per seat...

Very few like Bryan Adams left, £66 per seat in the block next to the stage downstairs at the O2.  Quo were similarly fairly priced.

I've got to the stage in life that I can't take it with me so I'll be paying, but I can understand why people don't.
		
Click to expand...

Prefer going to see more upcoming bands tbh mate,and they’re lots cheaper 😊


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Then I'm sorry to be the one to break it to you that you are unlikely to be going to see anyone big because they're the going rates for big names these days, like it or not. 

I've just paid nearly £400 for 3 for Joe Bonamassa at the Royal Albert Hall (they were mid range in price! ), just waiting for a response from friends as to what they are prepared to pay to see Rod Stewart; downstairs at the O2 starts at £143 per seat...

Very few like Bryan Adams left, £66 per seat in the block next to the stage downstairs at the O2.  Quo were similarly fairly priced.

I've got to the stage in life that I can't take it with me so I'll be paying, but I can understand why people don't.
		
Click to expand...

 Bryan Adams is reasonable 

Ed Sheeran at Wembley  next year, we paid about £80 each (sitting)

Bonamassa is expensive but he is awesome

We paid £60 per seat to watch Mary Poppins last Saturday, tried to change the date and the seats were double that.

Milton Jones locally in a couple of weeks is £33

Its all getting very expensive !


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Bryan Adams is reasonable

Ed Sheeran at Wembley  next year, we paid about £80 each (sitting)

*Bonamassa is expensive but he is awesome*

We paid £60 per seat to watch Mary Poppins last Saturday, tried to change the date and the seats were double that.

Milton Jones locally in a couple of weeks is £33

Its all getting very expensive !
		
Click to expand...

He is, as are his backing band; I've never seen a band as good, and I've seen a few.


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			In the office today - not been able to use the toilet for the last 20-25 minutes as there is sign up saying it's being cleaned. Why not do it at 8am before the bulk of people are in?? And how long does it bloody take, there's only two cubicles and one urinal.
		
Click to expand...

If you worked with some of the animals I have down the years you’d never underestimate the challenge faced by those cleaning your loos ever again 😳


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Half way through my round today and my groin starts hurting for absolutely no reason at all. Hobbled my way round but I've pulled out of tomorrow's football now as a precaution. *I absolutely despise getting older.* How can you pull your groin just walking around a bloody golf course?? Maybe tweaked it on a swing but I didn't notice it go.
		
Click to expand...

]

Never regret growing old; it's a privilege denied to many.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I don’t think anyone is advocating assisted dying for a groin strain yet 👍😬
		
Click to expand...

That would depend on the owner of the groin Phil...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 27, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Bryan Adams is reasonable

*Ed Sheeran at Wembley  next year, we paid about £80 each (sitting)*

Bonamassa is expensive but he is awesome

We paid £60 per seat to watch Mary Poppins last Saturday, tried to change the date and the seats were double that.

Milton Jones locally in a couple of weeks is £33

Its all getting very expensive !
		
Click to expand...

Why would you do that to yourself?😬😂


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 27, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why would you do that to yourself?😬😂
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't pay 80p to watch Sheeran......


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why would you do that to yourself?😬😂
		
Click to expand...

Mrs D wants to see him and our son and daughter in law are going with 2 of our grand children too. I couldn't say no


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 27, 2021)

Definitely losing touch, I have never heard of that Bonamassa bloke.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Definitely losing touch, I have never heard of that Bonamassa bloke.
		
Click to expand...

Better than Clapton in my opinion


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 27, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Definitely losing touch, I have never heard of that Bonamassa bloke.
		
Click to expand...

Tip for you mate, try to keep it that way 😅


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 27, 2021)

Went to the pictures to watch Boss baby 2 with the grand kids. We had a great time. A woman went with her kids, she was sat the row in front about five seats to the right. She was not off her phone all night. What the hell is that all about. Have a night with the kids and spend it on yer phone. Clowns.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 27, 2021)

Done a very jobsworth move today, I’m not proud but one thing that bugs me is road warriors. It’s the first I’ve witnessed this particular act in person rather than on dashcam videos and it really itches my nipples. 

Dual carriageway way. One lane closing in 800 yards. Everybody queuing both lanes. Left lane naturally longer because we all love queuing for some insane reason. Very good. 

Lorry behind decided to straddle both lanes and stop anyone overtaking 600 yards from the lane closure. A couple of aggrieved drivers behind him mounted the central reservation and went around him. One stopped infront of him showing his frustration, thought I was going to witness abit of an after work scrap. Sadly not. 

So bored in traffic, I decided to phone his employer handed his numberplate in and ask for him to be taught merge in turn, use all available lanes and not cause an obstruction in the road.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Done a very jobsworth move today, I’m not proud but one thing that bugs me is road warriors. It’s the first I’ve witnessed this particular act in person rather than on dashcam videos and it really itches my nipples. 

Dual carriageway way. One lane closing in 800 yards. Everybody queuing both lanes. Left lane naturally longer because we all love queuing for some insane reason. Very good. 

Lorry behind decided to straddle both lanes and stop anyone overtaking 600 yards from the lane closure. A couple of aggrieved drivers behind him mounted the central reservation and went around him. One stopped infront of him showing his frustration, thought I was going to witness abit of an after work scrap. Sadly not. 

So bored in traffic, I decided to phone his employer handed his numberplate in and ask for him to be taught merge in turn, use all available lanes and not cause an obstruction in the road.
		
Click to expand...

One of my greatest achievements was taking the place of a road warrior.
A women in a black Audi was swerving in and out of her lane trying to stop people getting past. Which she did to me as I approached. The guy behind her slowed down just enough to create a gap to let me in. She was apoplectic. And ended up stuck at the cones at the merge point as no one would let her back in the left lane.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 27, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			One of my greatest achievements was taking the place of a road warrior.
A women in a black Audi was swerving in and out of her lane trying to stop people getting past. Which she did to me as I approached. The guy behind her slowed down just enough to create a gap to let me in. She was apoplectic. And ended up stuck at the cones at the merge point as no one would let her back in the left lane.
		
Click to expand...

You became a road hero and justice was served!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 28, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Mrs D wants to see him and our son and daughter in law are going with 2 of our grand children too. I couldn't say no
		
Click to expand...

Only joking mate,he’s just not my cup of tea. 
Wish a was a few quid behind him.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Only joking mate,he’s just not my cup of tea.
Wish a was a few quid behind him.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have chosen it myself but saw him on a live performance in Paris on TV recently and he's pretty good I reckon


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 28, 2021)

High staff turn over meaning that current staff, and I include myself in this category, have no idea of how things should work. I'm going in early today to help sort out the mess. Hopefully I may learn something as well.


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Definitely losing touch, I have never heard of that Bonamassa bloke.
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Tip for you mate, *try to keep it that way* 😅
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, you absolute heathen!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 28, 2021)

This rain needs to stop, only the lack of summer rain and low level of Thirlmere are preventing mass flooding downstream. Roads impassable county wide and another 100mm plus rain due to fall today.

Over 300mm has fallen at Honister already in last 24 hours.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Definitely losing touch, I have never heard of that Bonamassa bloke.
		
Click to expand...

You're missing out 

Ignore the ignoramus, he knows jack  



Beezerk said:



			Tip for you mate, try to keep it that way 😅
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2021)

saving_par said:



			This rain needs to stop, only the lack of summer rain and low level of Thirlmere are preventing mass flooding downstream. Roads impassable county wide and another 100mm plus rain due to fall today.

Over 300mm has fallen at Honister already in last 24 hours.
		
Click to expand...

Does the M6 suffer in this or is it usually okay? I'm going down to Cheshire today and I usually go across to Carlisle and then down the M6. If it is truly awful then I can go A1, M62 but I would really rather avoid that, it is a horrible route.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 28, 2021)

I paid 80 quid for a Tool ticket the other week. I thought that was pretty steep. For Ed Sheeran you'd have to pay me 80 quid to go, and I'd still think twice about it.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Does the M6 suffer in this or is it usually okay? I'm going down to Cheshire today and I usually go across to Carlisle and then down the M6. If it is truly awful then I can go A1, M62 but I would really rather avoid that, it is a horrible route.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just driven down the A1 and M62 to Oldham, was a very relaxed drive. I’ve heard the M6 is closed somewhere near Tebay because of flooding #AvoidTheM6


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I paid 80 quid for a Tool ticket the other week. I thought that was pretty steep. For Ed Sheeran you'd have to pay me 80 quid to go, and *I'd still think twice about it*.
		
Click to expand...

No you wouldn't, you'd grab the 80 quid & run.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 28, 2021)

I am lucky in that I am not a fan of massive gigs, just don't enjoy stadium events. The Royal Albert Hall is a bit special and I would pay extra to see someone there. Otherwise I just go to smaller venues (which luckily a lot of the bands I want to see still play) so it tends to be Rock City or, if I want a weekend away to see a gig, somewhere like the Brighton Dome. Tickets are normally £20-£25 so pretty reasonable. 

Mention again to Rock City and the excellent way they handled a cancellation. I had 6 tickets for Passnger but many fo the group thought it was too soon for an indoor even so I emailed them. They keep a reserve list, they handled everything, re-sold my tickets at face value and redunded me within hours. Perfect way to keep the scalping sites out of the equation.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I’ve just driven down the A1 and M62 to Oldham, was a very relaxed drive. I’ve heard the M6 is closed somewhere near Tebay because of flooding #AvoidTheM6
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that is the answer. I wont be setting off from here until around 3.30, not my choice, so I would be hitting the M62 at peak rush hour. Sounds as though it is the better option today though. Thanks for that 

I don't the service stop offs on that route, there will be no Killington Lake, that's for sure


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 28, 2021)

Well I have see Ed Sheeran live and he is superb - puts on a great live show , remember when he did an impromptu concert in the hockey club for about 30 people - just him and his guitar , was excellent . That’s the good thing about music - multiple different tastes for all


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Does the M6 suffer in this or is it usually okay? I'm going down to Cheshire today and I usually go across to Carlisle and then down the M6. If it is truly awful then I can go A1, M62 but I would really rather avoid that, it is a horrible route.
		
Click to expand...

M6 was closed earlier at junction 39 with a lorry fire I believe although not sure which direction.
Shap will be awful in this weather but that is standard driving over Shap.

We drove up from Blackpool yesterday and north of Lancaster was 60 mph all the way with lots of standing water but traffic was light. Always more traffic south of Preston so I would say it should be OK but just take it easy and drive to the conditions.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I am lucky in that I am not a fan of massive gigs, just don't enjoy stadium events. The Royal Albert Hall is a bit special and I would pay extra to see someone there. Otherwise I just go to smaller venues (which luckily a lot of the bands I want to see still play) so it tends to be Rock City or, if I want a weekend away to see a gig, somewhere like the Brighton Dome. Tickets are normally £20-£25 so pretty reasonable.

Mention again to Rock City and the excellent way they handled a cancellation. I had 6 tickets for Passnger but many fo the group thought it was too soon for an indoor even so I emailed them. They keep a reserve list, they handled everything, re-sold my tickets at face value and redunded me within hours. Perfect way to keep the scalping sites out of the equation.
		
Click to expand...

I'd prefer to stay at smaller venues, somewhere like the O2 at Greenwich as a maximum, but you don't always have the luxury of that choice; if it's a stadium or miss out, you'll find me somewhere in the stadium.  3 consecutive nights at Wembley Stadium to see Bon Jovi, Billy Joel & The Eagles was fantastic despite the venue.

The Royal Albert Hall is more than a bit special. 

And more venues need to operate like Rock City to kill the scalpers.  AXS now send tickets as a QR code to a phone app, don't know if that helps or not.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

The Ken Bruce stand in on Radio 2; he makes Zoe Ball sound like a professional broadcaster.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 28, 2021)

saving_par said:



			M6 was closed earlier at junction 39 with a lorry fire I believe although not sure which direction.
Shap will be awful in this weather but that is standard driving over Shap.

We drove up from Blackpool yesterday and north of Lancaster was 60 mph all the way with lots of standing water but traffic was light. Always more traffic south of Preston so I would say it should be OK but just take it easy and drive to the conditions.
		
Click to expand...

M6 South is clear, its north that is closed between j36 and j39.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I suspect that is the answer. I wont be setting off from here until around 3.30, not my choice, so I would be hitting the M62 at peak rush hour. Sounds as though it is the better option today though. Thanks for that 

I don't the service stop offs on that route, there will be no Killington Lake, that's for sure 

Click to expand...


Aaah right,  at that time I'd be doing the M6 then, you should miss a lot of the rush hour traffic by the time you get to the places where it's bad. I drove home from Birkenhead on the M6 last Friday afternoon, to say it was the end of the school term it wasn't too bad at all.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Ken Bruce stand in on Radio 2; he makes Zoe Ball sound like a professional broadcaster. 

Click to expand...

Have you heard him fumble around Popmaster this week . It's been painful.

It's a shame Gary Davies is covering for Zoe Ball, he is a much better stand in for Ken.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you heard him fumble around Popmaster this week . It's been painful.

It's a shame Gary Davies is covering for Zoe Ball, he is a much better stand in for Ken.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally.  Think they are trying to appeal to the yoof with some of the stand ins recently!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you heard him fumble around Popmaster this week . It's been painful.

It's a shame Gary Davies is covering for Zoe Ball, he is a much better stand in for Ken.
		
Click to expand...

Only on Monday; he was that bad I haven't bothered for the rest of the week, he's an absolute shambles.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Ken Bruce stand in on Radio 2; he makes Zoe Ball sound like a professional broadcaster. 

Click to expand...

Is that possible.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is that possible.
		
Click to expand...

I used to think it wasn't, but apparently it is.

Mrs. BiM came down & persuaded me to try Pop Master; he was that bad he didn't even realise that someone had won the tie breaker.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I used to think it wasn't, but apparently it is.

Mrs. BiM came down & persuaded me to try Pop Master; he was that bad he didn't even realise that someone had won the tie breaker.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh, there seems to be a number of”new” voices on BBC national radio that are irritation at best to listen too.
5 Live seems to have almost a whole station full.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2021)

Sally Nugent named as the new full time presenter on BBC Breakfast 🙈


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Sally Nugent named as the new full time presenter on BBC Breakfast 🙈
		
Click to expand...

At least she can't mess up the sports bulletin any more


----------



## Neilds (Oct 28, 2021)

Just heard that Jeremy Vine on R2 is going to be discussing whether people should be allowed Pawternity leave!?!?!  This is 1-2 weeks off, paid and not form leave allowance, when you get a new dog.  The world is going mad!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Just heard that Jeremy Vine on R2 is going to be discussing whether people should be allowed Pawternity leave!?!?!  This is 1-2 weeks off, paid and not form leave allowance, when you get a new dog.  The world is going mad!
		
Click to expand...

I read the first sentence & thought that was a typo, then read on.   Going mad?  We're already there if this is serious.


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd prefer to stay at smaller venues, somewhere like the O2 at Greenwich as a maximum, but you don't always have the luxury of that choice; if it's a stadium or miss out, you'll find me somewhere in the stadium.  3 consecutive nights at Wembley Stadium to see Bon Jovi, Billy Joel & The Eagles was fantastic despite the venue.

*The Royal Albert Hall is more than a bit special.*

And more venues need to operate like Rock City to kill the scalpers.  AXS now send tickets as a QR code to a phone app, don't know if that helps or not.
		
Click to expand...

That's just persuaded me to try and book a ticket for next April at RAH. £45 for the artist in question. Bargain! Except the website is giving me a spinning wheel!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

Piece said:



			That's just persuaded me to try and book a ticket for next April at RAH. £45 for the artist in question. Bargain! Except the website is giving me a spinning wheel! 

Click to expand...

Suzi Quatro?


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2021)

LBC's James O'Brien.
What an arrogant, disrespectful, pompous man he is.


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Suzi Quatro? 

Click to expand...

No...but she was my first crush as a kid!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 28, 2021)

When you make the rare effort to trim around your beard and make it look half decent, and all it does is snag on your clothes for the next four days. 😬


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Sally Nugent named as the new full time presenter on BBC Breakfast 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Oh no. She is quite awful. So obsequious and nauseating! This week there was an item about undiagnosed ADHD in females compared to males. They interviewed a woman who had been called forgetful, stupid and clumsy all her life, got diagnosed in her 30's and was doing well on new medication. She mentioned forgetting where things were with alarming regularity as one of the symptoms, amongst many. Back to studio and Nugent says "ooh Dan we all forget our car keys don't we" which immediately belittled the seriousness of the item and this woman's struggles in particular. Thick as...Dan was clearly embarrassed and tried to cover.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh no. She is quite awful. So obsequious and nauseating! This week there was an item about undiagnosed ADHD in females compared to males. They interviewed a woman who had been called forgetful, stupid and clumsy all her life, got diagnosed in her 30's and was doing well on new medication. She mentioned forgetting where things were with alarming regularity as one of the symptoms, amongst many. Back to studio and Nugent says "ooh Dan we all forget our car keys don't we" which immediately belittled the seriousness of the item and this woman's struggles in particular. Thick as...Dan was clearly embarrassed and tried to cover.
		
Click to expand...

She interviewed a student who had her drink spiked this week. I can't remember the exact wording but she asked something along the lines of 'why didn't you drink from a bottle and have your thumb over the top?' I was so relieved the bloke hadn't asked the question, 'man blames victim for drinking spiked drink!', but it was an open mouthed moment.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 28, 2021)

Slime said:



			LBC's James O'Brien.
What an arrogant, disrespectful, pompous man he is.
		
Click to expand...

good summary - a man i cannot stand. Conceited supercilious & sanctamonious


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			good summary - a man i cannot stand. Conceited supercilious & sanctamonious
		
Click to expand...

You talking about Andrew Pierce then…

JO’B holds callers to account and let’s them substantiate or undermine their own views - and for many who hear a callers rationale for their opinion going down the plug hole that’s uncomfortable - mostly as they themselves hold the same views - and so they can’t stand JO’B.  Pity he has a record number of listeners - 1.3m at last estimate - listeners who mostly agree with him.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You talking about Andrew Pierce then…no - thought not - as JO’B holds callers to account and let’s them undermine their own views - and for many that’s uncomfortable as they hold the same views.
		
Click to expand...

You get annoyed when others misinterpret your posts on other threads! I’m sure Pnwokingham knows who he means!

You are just trolling!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I suspect that is the answer. I wont be setting off from here until around 3.30, not my choice, so I would be hitting the M62 at peak rush hour. Sounds as though it is the better option today though. Thanks for that 

I don't the service stop offs on that route, there will be no Killington Lake, that's for sure 

Click to expand...

The Tebay SS is far superior. There was a programme on C5, 6 episodes earlier this year. killington Lake is very good but Tebay is exceptional and is very busy during school holidays.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			You get annoyed when others misinterpret your posts on other threads! I’m sure Pnwokingham knows who he means!

You are just trolling!
		
Click to expand...

Rather I might suggest that in that comment you are me…

I think it pretty obvious the nature of my comment…but you may or may not have noticed that I’m not posting much these days as I simply can’t be bothered with this sort of personal attack when I post anything.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As you are me…

I think it pretty obvious the nature of my comment…but you may or may not have noticed that I’m not posting much these days as I simply can’t be bothered with this sort of personal attack when I post anything.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not trolling you, I’m calling you out because of the double standard! You can’t play the poor me card on one thread and then behave exactly the same way on another.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			At least she can't mess up the sports bulletin any more 

Click to expand...

Heard a lady on Sky earlier this eek talking about Walter Smith’s death an dshe said The former Glasgow Rovers Manager! Every  football fan knows that it was Graeme Souness who was the ex Glasgow Rovers Manager!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			The Tebay SS is far superior. There was a programme on C5, 6 episodes earlier this year. killington Lake is very good but Tebay is exceptional and *is very busy during school holidays.*

Click to expand...

The success of Tebay is partly why we started using Killington. It's quieter, easier to get parked, easy to get served, get a seat etc. I agree Tebay is smashing but it is partly a victim of its own success. To be fair, I have not been in for a while, you get into a routine and Killington has become part of that. I'll put Tebay back on the go to list


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You talking about Andrew Pierce then…

JO’B holds callers to account and let’s them substantiate or undermine their own views - and for many who hear a callers rationale for their opinion going down the plug hole that’s uncomfortable - mostly as they themselves hold the same views - and so they can’t stand JO’B.  Pity he has a record number of listeners - 1.3m at last estimate - listeners who mostly agree with him.
		
Click to expand...

i am talking about JOB - your mate. What a tool. He could learn a lot from his colleague Nick Ferrari, who is superb.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2021)

Boys.............


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 28, 2021)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...on-protesters-break-uks-biggest-oil-refinery/

time to lock up swampy and all his friends in nice insulated cells!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You talking about Andrew Pierce then…

JO’B holds callers to account and let’s them substantiate or undermine their own views - and for many who hear a callers rationale for their opinion going down the plug hole that’s uncomfortable - mostly as they themselves hold the same views - and so they can’t stand JO’B.  Pity he has a record number of listeners - 1.3m at last estimate - listeners who mostly agree with him.
		
Click to expand...

JO’B is as hardline in one direction as others are in theirs. His holding to account is based on his opinion, sparsely interspaced with the odd fact.

Whilst I might agree with some of his points I most certainly don’t agree with his extreme view points, nor the way he delivers them.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 28, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			i am talking about JOB - your mate. What a tool. He could learn a lot from his colleague Nick Ferrari, who is superb.
		
Click to expand...

Now who's trolling?

To be fair. Neither could argue their way out of a wet paper bag without help from their team of researchers.


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...on-protesters-break-uks-biggest-oil-refinery/

time to lock up swampy and all his friends in nice insulated cells!
		
Click to expand...


Sadly they know thats not happening, one of them was boasting she had been arrested 11 times in 6 weeks the other day!!!!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 28, 2021)

Insulate ( or is it insult) Britain, 3 days of protest cost economy 900k.

Straight to jail, do not pass go and expect to pay more than £200 in fines.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 28, 2021)

British gas home carecover, annual boiler service and get called just no saying too busy to attend, 3rd cancellation on this, time to cancel this, it's my mum's policy and it's there for emergency cover and we now have no faith they'd be able to tend to any emergency. 😠😡


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...on-protesters-break-uks-biggest-oil-refinery/

time to lock up swampy and all his friends in nice insulated cells!
		
Click to expand...

Do they not realise that you can't just turn off fossil fuels overnight?  As well intentioned as their protests may be, they are alienating a large proportion of the population who might otherwise be sympathetic and supportive.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 28, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			British gas home carecover, annual boiler service and get called just no saying too busy to attend, 3rd cancellation on this, time to cancel this, it's my mum's policy and it's there for emergency cover and we now have no faith they'd be able to tend to any emergency. 😠😡
		
Click to expand...

This is what happens when you cut the direct labour  workforce, employ self employed contractors, s rew the rates down to the bare minimum  and expect them to do more in the same amount of time.

Absolute charlatans. 

Try and find a local engineer, treat him right and no doubt he'll look after you.

Alternatively depending on the boiler manufacturer, they'll  offer some sort of boiler warranty.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2021)

Bought some new trainers today, got home and discovered the missus has a pair of the same model just in a different colour 🙈


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Bought some new trainers today, got home and discovered the missus has a pair of the same model just in a different colour 🙈
		
Click to expand...


Aww cute

His n Hers Trainers


----------



## IainP (Oct 28, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Aww cute

His n Hers Trainers 

Click to expand...

Monogrammed dressing gowns next
 😉😁


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2021)

IainP said:



			Monogrammed dressing gowns next
😉😁
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget bobble hats and mittens.....


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 28, 2021)

New incoming Scottish Law on Interlinked Smoke Alarms 
(see thread https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/interlinked-fire-and-smoke-alarms.110309/)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Bought some new trainers today, got home and discovered the missus has a pair of the same model just in a different colour 🙈
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Aww cute

His n Hers Trainers 

Click to expand...




IainP said:



			Monogrammed dressing gowns next
😉😁
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Don't forget bobble hats and mittens.....
		
Click to expand...

They will be sharing a long scarf next

Bless


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They will be sharing a long scarf next

Bless 

Click to expand...

Or one of you lot will be hanging from the end of it if you carry on...


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Aww cute

His n Hers Trainers 

Click to expand...

Howard and Hilda ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Or one of you lot will be hanging from the end of it if you carry on... 

Click to expand...


He'd have to catch me first


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He'd have to catch me first 

Click to expand...

Does he need help?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			He'd have to catch me first 

Click to expand...

One day, he'll will find you in the deep undergrowth searching for your 5th lost ball - that's when it'll happen 🤫🤫


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2021)

chrisd said:



			One day, he'll will find you in the deep undergrowth searching for your 5th lost ball - that's when it'll happen 🤫🤫
		
Click to expand...

Heck, I’d better stay on the short stuff then, 
This could be a game changer😂


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Heck, I’d better stay on the short stuff then,
This could be a game changer😂
		
Click to expand...

More a miracle than a game changer I'd say 🤣🤣


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 28, 2021)

IainP said:



			Monogrammed dressing gowns next
😉😁
		
Click to expand...

Nowt wrong with that [or PJs]


----------



## BrianM (Oct 28, 2021)

House hunting 😩😩


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 29, 2021)

Voluntary terminated my car last year as I got a car through work. 

The current state of the second hand market now means I could of sold the car to WBAC, paid off the remaining owed and change left over for a new kitchen. 

One day I might fall lucky.  Hopefully my Royce’s shares I got at 90p come fruitful in a few years.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 29, 2021)

E-Cigs becoming available on the NHS to stop people smoking.
If you want to stop smoking buy your own.
You can pick one up for the price of 2 packets of fags.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 29, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			E-Cigs becoming available on the NHS to stop people smoking.
If you want to stop smoking buy your own.
You can pick one up for the price of 2 packets of fags.
		
Click to expand...

Do you get the liquids on the NHS as well or just the device?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 29, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Do you get the liquids on the NHS as well or just the device?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			E-Cigs becoming available on the NHS to stop people smoking.
If you want to stop smoking buy your own.
You can pick one up for the price of 2 packets of fags.
		
Click to expand...

Same as paracetamol...can go Tesco 20p 
. Saves the NHS millions if everyone did


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Same as paracetamol...can go Tesco 20p
. Saves the NHS millions if everyone did
		
Click to expand...

Surely no one goes to the GP for paracetamol 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dando (Oct 29, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Surely no one goes to the GP for paracetamol 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

People do if they don’t pay for prescriptions


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Same as paracetamol...can go Tesco 20p
. Saves the NHS millions if everyone did
		
Click to expand...

Not everyone who has paracetemol on prescription is physically able to go to a shop and buy them or buy them in the amounts they require in one trip.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 29, 2021)

Old people at the tip.

What part of reverse into the bays is difficult to understand? Especially when the bays are marked diagonally for reversing into.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Old people at the tip.

What part of reverse into the bays is difficult to understand? Especially when the bays are marked diagonally for reversing into.
		
Click to expand...

Just people at the tip in general, it’s like a place with a green light for people to park like total dossers.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Old people at the tip.

What part of reverse into the bays is difficult to understand? Especially when the bays are marked diagonally for reversing into.
		
Click to expand...

Chap who parked right behind me at the tip.
"You won't mind me pulling this settee out onto your bonnet then."
He got back in and moved without a word.
He was a young chap.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 29, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just people at the tip in general, it’s like a place with a green light for people to park like total dossers.
		
Click to expand...

Can't disagree with this, but the only people I've ever seen trying to park facing forwards at my local tip have been the elderly.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 29, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Nowt wrong with that [or PJs] 

Click to expand...

Bet you still have your old Smoking jacket


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Not everyone who has paracetemol on prescription is physically able to go to a shop and buy them or buy them in the amounts they require in one trip.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed but as always the case there are people who can but just dont

Anyone who has a prescription for paracetamol and goes chemist and is paying for it (£9 odd) the chemist should be able to go look here is the same stuff at less cost to you .. and saves the NHS a lot


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 29, 2021)

Playing dodge the downpours this morning for walking the dogs. Managed to do exactly the opposite - soaked through (all three of us)!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Indeed but as always the case there are people who can but just dont

Anyone who has a prescription for paracetamol and goes chemist and is paying for it (£9 odd) the chemist should be able to go look here is the same stuff at less cost to you .. and saves the NHS a lot
		
Click to expand...

I was offered a prescription for paracetemol just before lockdown. It would have technically cost me nothing as I pay for my presciptions on an annual certificate. I still declined. Speaking to the doctor and there is a boots pharmacy in the same biulding and a sainsburys on the other side of the road, both sell paracetemol for less than 50p and yet plenty ask for a prescription if he recommended taking it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Indeed but as always the case there are people who can but just dont

Anyone who has a prescription for paracetamol and goes chemist and is paying for it (£9 odd) the chemist should be able to go look here is the same stuff at less cost to you .. and saves the NHS a lot
		
Click to expand...

I think you maybe a little out of date, it’s over 2 years since NHS England came out with a list of over 30+ items (paracetemol being one) that shouldn’t be prescribed to anyone, except those with long term or complex conditions, they’ll be told to go and buy it.

So your scenario above should be a thing of the past.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			I think you maybe a little out of date, it’s over 2 years since NHS England came out with a list of over 30+ items (paracetemol being one) that shouldn’t be prescribed to anyone, except those with long term or complex conditions, they’ll be told to go and buy it.

So your scenario above should be a thing of the past.
		
Click to expand...

Post above goes against this no?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Post above goes against this no?
		
Click to expand...

Post above says “shouldn’t and “should” but NHS England are trying.

What more can they do if Doctors don’t listen?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Post above says “shouldn’t and “should” but NHS England are trying.

What more can they do if Doctors don’t listen?
		
Click to expand...

I agree. They are trying . However if the drs aren't listening there is always people like gb72 doing the right thing


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 29, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Surely no one goes to the GP for paracetamol 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I remember having a conversation with my doctor about this, as you get free prescriptions in Scotland.  He says he has got asked for aspirin and paracetamol on prescription, and he's refused.  
Patient - "But I'm entitled"
Doctor - "I don't care if you're entitled, it may be free to you, but it costs me £9 to raise a prescription for something that you can buy for 50p in the shop.  This is non-essential medicine and not a sensible use of my funds."
I like my doctor.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 29, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I remember having a conversation with my doctor about this, as you get free prescriptions in Scotland.  He says he has got asked for aspirin and paracetamol on prescription, and he's refused. 
Patient - "But I'm entitled"
Doctor - "I don't care if you're entitled, it may be free to you, but it costs me £9 to raise a prescription for something that you can buy for 50p in the shop.  This is non-essential medicine and not a sensible use of my funds."
I like my doctor. 

Click to expand...

Most chemist in Scotland have a minor ailments service, you just have to register to get a certain amount of non prescription medication free.


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Bet you still have your old Smoking jacket 

Click to expand...

had a cravat on yesterday as well


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 29, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			had a cravat on yesterday as well 

Click to expand...

Hopefully along with a large glass of Vecchia Romagna Cognac from your cellar and big cigar from your humador.


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Hopefully along with a large glass of Vecchia Romagna Cognac from your cellar and cigar from your humador.

Click to expand...

May be routine in Lanarkshire but a bit rich for me - however, the caviare blinis were nice


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 29, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			May be routine in Lanarkshire but a bit rich for me - however, the caviare blinis were nice

Click to expand...

Was that washed down with some Chateau Lafite Rothschild 2010?

Tescos Shiraz Hardys Crest for me, £6 with a clubcard.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 29, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Was that washed down with some Chateau Lafite Rothschild 2010?

Tescos Shiraz Hardys Crest for me, £6 with a clubcard.
		
Click to expand...

In Bellshill it would be Chateau Buckfast and a  rollup fag.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 29, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I remember having a conversation with my doctor about this, as you get free prescriptions in Scotland.  He says he has got asked for aspirin and paracetamol on prescription, and he's refused.
Patient - "But I'm entitled"
Doctor - "I don't care if you're entitled, it may be free to you, but it costs me £9 to raise a prescription for something that you can buy for 50p in the shop.  This is non-essential medicine and not a sensible use of my funds."
I like my doctor. 

Click to expand...

Free prescriptions on Scotland and Wales but NOT ENGLAND. And yet we put up with this and they (Wales and Scotland) still moan on an on and on and on.....etc


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 30, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I remember having a conversation with my doctor about this, as you get free prescriptions in Scotland.  He says he has got asked for aspirin and paracetamol on prescription, and he's refused. 
Patient - "But I'm entitled"
Doctor - "I don't care if you're entitled, it may be free to you, but it costs me £9 to raise a prescription for something that you can buy for 50p in the shop.  This is non-essential medicine and not a sensible use of my funds."
I like my doctor. 

Click to expand...

went to get a flu job at the pharmacist yestrday - guy in front paid for several prescriptions from the girl on the counter - when the pharmacist came through with the package he told the girl to refund one and told the guy to buy it as it was much cheaper. Should be standard practise


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2021)

Hypocritical Covid Police 

Age generalisation 

Multiple nonsense Tesla threads


----------



## bobmac (Oct 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hypocritical Covid Police

Age generalisation

Multiple nonsense Tesla threads
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like all you have to do is put me on ignore and all your irritations will disappear


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 30, 2021)

bobmac said:



			It sounds like all you have to do is put me on ignore and all your irritations will disappear
		
Click to expand...

Your far too interesting to ignore ... Good to keep up with the stuff I miss tech wise.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 30, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Your far too interesting to ignore ... Good to keep up with the stuff I miss tech wise.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting for Starlink.
1Gbps download speed


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 30, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I'm still waiting for Starlink.
1Gbps download speed  

Click to expand...

I'm going to keep on topic and say it's My random irritation that it's not available in my area lol


----------



## BrianM (Oct 30, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Free prescriptions on Scotland and Wales but NOT ENGLAND. And yet we put up with this and they (Wales and Scotland) still moan on an on and on and on.....etc
		
Click to expand...

Put up with what and who's moaning?
Have a word with yourself.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 30, 2021)

Hashtag...anything. Seems so pretentious to me.

#banthehashtag

Crikey I find it hard to type without putting spaces between words!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453731566417432584


----------



## chrisd (Oct 30, 2021)

An eye injection early this morning , it does make me feel rough!


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 30, 2021)

Clocks go back tonight and November just hours away, and I feel like hibernating for a couple of months.
Even Shakespeare felt this way.

"That time of year thou mayst in me behold
When yellow leaves, or none, or few, do hang
Upon those boughs which shake against the cold,
Bare ruin'd choirs, where late the sweet birds sang."


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Hashtag...anything. Seems so pretentious to me.

#banthehashtag

Crikey I find it hard to type without putting spaces between words!
		
Click to expand...

So Hashtagbanthehashtag then 👍😬


----------



## bobmac (Oct 30, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Clocks go back tonight
		
Click to expand...

Can I do my Stonehenge joke again?


----------



## Wilson (Oct 30, 2021)

The wife had her Facebook account hacked overnight, they’ve added MFA to the account so recovery is much harder - not convinced on Facebook’s recovery process so far, but she’s done all that asked to get the account back, and now we just have to wait. She runs her business from it, and luckily she added me as an admin a while back, so I was able to remove them from the business page.

The biggest annoyance was that I noticed it, just as I popped him to grab my vouchers for the golf shop, to check when they expire…


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 30, 2021)

Listening to the T20 World Cup on the radio, and the shouty man and (mainly) woman in the (almost empty) grounds just driving me insane. Shut TFU please


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 30, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Listening to the T20 World Cup on the radio, and the shouty man and (mainly) woman in the (almost empty) grounds just driving me insane. Shut TFU please

Click to expand...

It's driving me mad watching it. I blame the Hundred! This is the World Cup - just shut up will you!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It's driving me mad watching it. I blame the Hundred! This is the World Cup - just shut up will you!!
		
Click to expand...

The ground is largely empty so they are desperately trying, and failing, to create an atmosphere. It's hugely irritating, I agree.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It's driving me mad watching it. I blame the Hundred! This is the World Cup - just shut up will you!!
		
Click to expand...

No, blame the IPL


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 30, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Listening to the T20 World Cup on the radio, and the shouty man and (mainly) woman in the (almost empty) grounds just driving me insane. Shut TFU please

Click to expand...

It is terrible on the radio, I was listening in the week and it sounds completely soulless!


----------



## Dando (Oct 30, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Listening to the T20 World Cup on the radio, and the shouty man and (mainly) woman in the (almost empty) grounds just driving me insane. Shut TFU please

Click to expand...

They’re the guest starters at next years H4H


----------



## Cake (Oct 31, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Hashtag...anything. Seems so pretentious to me.

#banthehashtag

Crikey I find it hard to type without putting spaces between words!
		
Click to expand...

Not having a go (as I agree with your sentiment), just using your post to highlight something I learned a few weeks back about making hashtags more ‘readable’ for accessibility tools

*Use CamelCase in hashtags*
When you're using hashtags, always use CamelCase and capitalise the first letter of every word. This means that the words in the hashtag are read out correctly by screen readers. It also makes them easier to read for everybody else. For example, you would write #HowISee, rather than #howisee.

From RNIB website


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 31, 2021)

#cannotbebothered


----------



## Slime (Oct 31, 2021)

Cake said:



			Not having a go (as I agree with your sentiment), just using your post to highlight something I learned a few weeks back about making hashtags more ‘readable’ for accessibility tools

*Use CamelCase in hashtags*
When you're using hashtags, always use CamelCase and capitalise the first letter of every word. This means that the words in the hashtag are read out correctly by screen readers. It also makes them easier to read for everybody else. For example, you would write #HowISee, rather than #howisee.

From RNIB website

Click to expand...

Who actually gives a ####?


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 31, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Put up with what and who's moaning?
Have a word with yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry not you per say......but that bloke in the HOC that represents Scotland and therefore Scottish people does nowt but moan. You cannot argue against that statement. Please stop reading into my posts things thsat just are not there. I'm not having a go at people on here. Oh and thats my response to me when I had a word with myself. Cheers! Have a lovely day.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 31, 2021)

What's a "hashtag" anyway?  I just don't get it. And wish the hell it went away.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 31, 2021)

And just to really get everyone going.......I'm gonna chuck in parts of the NHS.

I'm not going to say why, just be careful if you have to use it for anything major. Shocking, shakes head, and utterly discraceful. 

Just to say, before I get ripped to pieces, I have seen one good bit. Salford Royal is how things should be done!  Utterly brilliant. 

There, nice and balanced.


----------



## Cake (Oct 31, 2021)

Slime said:



			Who actually gives a ####?
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough - I’m considerate enough of disability to bother should I ever use a hashtag, and thought others might be also… guess I misjudged the audience (though if one person read it and took it on board then the 30 seconds I invested in writing it would be worth it) 👍


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 31, 2021)

The sheer hypocrisy that is COP26…
This would give me a laugh if it wasn’t costing the British public over £100M to lay on.

https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/pol...wer-electric-vehicles-carrying-vips-to-cop26/


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			The sheer hypocrisy that is COP26…
This would give me a laugh if it wasn’t costing the British public over £100M to lay on.

https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/pol...wer-electric-vehicles-carrying-vips-to-cop26/

Click to expand...

The standard of spelling in the linked article, presumably from a professional journalist;

These will be fuelled, the UK Government has insisted, with *Hydrongenated Vegitable* Oils (HVO).

Do they mean Hydrogenated Vegetable Oils?


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The standard of spelling in the linked article, presumably from a professional journalist;

These will be fuelled, the UK Government has insisted, with *Hydrongenated Vegitable* Oils (HVO).

Do they mean Hydrogenated Vegetable Oils? 

Click to expand...

That is a bit crappy but don’t let that be your takeaway from the article, the story is also available here……

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....red-faces-charging-points-climate-summit.html

…… but I know the Daily Mail is not everyone’s cup of tea

As well as other outlets…..

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ators-because-of-charger-shortage-3412247?amp


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			That is a bit crappy *but don’t let that be your takeaway from the article*, the story is also available here……

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....red-faces-charging-points-climate-summit.html

…… but I know the Daily Mail is not everyone’s cup of tea

As well as other outlets…..

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.scotsman.com/news/transport/cop26-world-leaders-electric-cars-could-be-powered-up-by-vegetable-oil-fed-generators-because-of-charger-shortage-3412247?amp

Click to expand...

Oh it wasn't; my takeaway from this is that those in charge of this switchover from fossil fuels to the new green way forward simply haven't grasped the full magnitude of the task, and managing to book a hotel without sufficient charging points and having to have a generator following them round the countryside simply reinforces the fact that they can't organise the proverbial in a brewery.  It would be interesting to know if this actually saved pollution, or if it caused more than using a fleet of ICE vehicles.  I know the answer we'll be given, but I'd like to know the real answer. 

The fact that the journalist is incapable of using a spell checker was just a random irritation.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 31, 2021)

Sky box not adjusting for the clock's going back an hour. It's really confusing me!


----------



## fundy (Oct 31, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Sky box not adjusting for the clock's going back an hour. It's really confusing me!
		
Click to expand...


how olds your sky box????? assume youve tried rebooting it


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 31, 2021)

fundy said:



			how olds your sky box????? assume youve tried rebooting it
		
Click to expand...

It seems it's an issue Sky are aware of for some boxes. Not sure how old ours is but it aint Q  

I can't believe how it's messing with my head. Watching Mating Game and it says it's on now and in 10 minutes it's Showtrial then the News at Ten which is on at 11!


----------



## Slime (Oct 31, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It seems it's an issue Sky are aware of for some boxes. Not sure how old ours is but it aint Q 

I can't believe how it's messing with my head. Watching Mating Game and it says it's on now and in 10 minutes it's Showtrial then the News at Ten which is on at 11!
		
Click to expand...

My sister has the same issue and she has a Q box.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 1, 2021)

New phones

Took me ages when out yesterday to work out why I could not get the net.

'There's a button for that'

No manual for the phone so it all trial and error at the moment.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 1, 2021)

Websites etc that make you change your password when you forget it and will never let you go back to the old one.

Fine for one device but when you have several devices with the password 'remembered' it is a real pain.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 1, 2021)

HMRC 😡


----------



## bobmac (Nov 1, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			New phones

Took me ages when out yesterday to work out why I could not get the net.

'There's a button for that'

No manual for the phone so it all trial and error at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

There's probably a manual for it online


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Websites etc that make you change your password when you forget it and will never let you go back to the old one.

Fine for one device but when you have several devices with the password 'remembered' it is a real pain.
		
Click to expand...

Look at installing something like Last Pass. A real game changer on that front.


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Websites etc that make you change your password when you forget it and will never let you go back to the old one.

Fine for one device but when you have several devices with the password 'remembered' it is a real pain.
		
Click to expand...


get a password manager


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Look at installing something like Last Pass. A real game changer on that front.
		
Click to expand...

If you have android use your Google account 

If iPhone then keychain built in works


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 1, 2021)

bobmac said:



			There's probably a manual for it online 

Click to expand...

 might have helped if I could have gone online in the first place

I tried to find one initially with one problem but all I could find was Youtube how to video.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			get a password manager
		
Click to expand...

I had one of those but after updating to IOS 14 on my iPhone it stopped working. All of my passwords and logins are stored in there and probably will be for evermore without me seeing them. The developer must have given up with it or left the planet. Don’t think it will ever work again. I have resorted to using the notes app on my phone and lock them with a password that I will never forget.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2021)

Since I'm logged into my Google account on all my devices, they all remember my passwords anyway. It's pretty easy.


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			I had one of those but after updating to IOS 14 on my iPhone it stopped working. All of my passwords and logins are stored in there and probably will be for evermore without me seeing them. The developer must have given up with it or left the planet. Don’t think it will ever work again. I have resorted to using the notes app on my phone and lock them with a password that I will never forget.
		
Click to expand...


if dashlane stops im in all sorts of trouble lol


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			if dashlane stops im in all sorts of trouble lol
		
Click to expand...

It was a right old PITA sorting them all out. Most were simple passwords, but getting my government gateway stuff redone was a nightmare as my passport had expired so until I had renewed that I couldn’t access my tax stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2021)

Whiners!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Whiners!
		
Click to expand...

You might be in the wrong thread here then.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You might be in the wrong thread here then. 

Click to expand...

Trust me, nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 1, 2021)

"Fixing" the dryer (putting a new belt on and putting everything back together) and then finding the timer now doesn't work.


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 1, 2021)

Already irritated by COP26.
No more than a junket for the rich and famous claiming to stand up for the little people.
Even Greta's been a gold digger before.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-11...ller-photo-unedited-library-confirms/11728674


----------



## AliMc (Nov 1, 2021)

Had to laugh at the news report when Biden met the Pope at the Vatican, 85 vehicle convey all brought over from the US, that must really have helped the planet


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 1, 2021)

Don't they all love their private jets, also.
Reminds me of Orwell's Animal Farm and the pigs who say do as I say, not as I do.

https://www.scotsman.com/news/politics/revealed-shocking-carbon-footprint-of-cop26-venues-3370907


----------



## Rooter (Nov 1, 2021)

fundy said:



			get a password manager
		
Click to expand...

Got one, she wont tell me the password for Amazon or my credit card pin number... Still, she makes a decent cuppa


----------



## drdel (Nov 1, 2021)

Biden asleep at COP26.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 1, 2021)

Burning smell coming from tumble dryer 😣


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 1, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Burning smell coming from tumble dryer 😣
		
Click to expand...

Socks are done


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 1, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Burning smell coming from tumble dryer 😣
		
Click to expand...

I’ve told you before
Make rice pudding in the kettle, not the tumble dryer……..jeez

Check for fluff and give it a thorough de-fluffing


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 1, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’ve told you before
Make rice pudding in the kettle, not the tumble dryer……..jeez

Check for fluff and give it a thorough de-fluffing
		
Click to expand...

😂
Think it’s going to have to be a new one.
Paranoid it’s going to set on fire now.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 1, 2021)

Used to go to bingo a fair bit with our lass. I’d buy £80 worth of books. Never won a thing. she’d spend a tenner and get lines and won the occasional house.
Decided I wouldn’t go again.

Returned this evening. Max books. She’s won two houses on the trot. I am LIVID.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Nov 1, 2021)

Looks like Calvert-Lewin has got dressed in the dark again.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 1, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Looks like Calvert-Lewin has got dressed in the dark again.

Click to expand...

Not wearing the dress you bought him for Xmas?


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 1, 2021)

BBC Iplayer. Every other channel, when you download part one of a series, automatically downloads part two when one is part watched and so on. Not the good old beeb - have to separately download each episode.

Add to that the flipping time STILL being wrong on my Sky box!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			BBC Iplayer. Every other channel, when you download part one of a series, automatically downloads part two when one is part watched and so on. Not the good old beeb - have to separately download each episode.

Add to that the flipping time STILL being wrong on my Sky box!
		
Click to expand...

Time still wrong here too.!
As you say, does your head in a bit. 😂


----------



## cliveb (Nov 1, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Add to that the flipping time STILL being wrong on my Sky box!
		
Click to expand...

I don't have Sky, but hearing this just staggers me.
The internet is awash with NTP servers.
Pretty much every OS defaults to getting it right.
Sky must have deliberately (and unnecessarily) fiddled around in order to break it.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 2, 2021)

drdel said:



			Biden asleep at COP26.
		
Click to expand...

Breaking news, man falls victim to jet-lag after transatlantic flight.


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Breaking news, man falls victim to jet-lag after transatlantic flight. 

Click to expand...

Didn’t he fly in from Rome?


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2021)

Kids! 

So after a crappy day at work yesterday I was happily chilling on the sofa when my eldest phoned. She’d had a massive row with her girlfriend and was told to get out of the house.
The problem was that they’re been drinking until 10am so they were still drunk and we had to drive to burgess hill to get her and her car.
A 3 hours round trip wasn’t what I had planned


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Breaking news, man falls victim to jet-lag after transatlantic flight. 

Click to expand...

I’m sure he could have had a nap on his flight,not like he’s flying peasant class.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 2, 2021)

Dando said:



			Didn’t he fly in from Rome?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but has he had a chance to recover from jet lag, he's been pretty busy


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 2, 2021)

Bought a bed from a well known premium online brand. The frame was supposed to be in 3 boxes. 5 turned up. When I put it together I saw that 2 of the boxes were duplicates sent in error. I emailed them, they said they would arrange collection and let me know when it was scheduled. That was last Wednesday.

Came home from golf yesterday to find a card through the door from UPS saying "we attempted collection but no one was in, we will try again next business day". Checked email including spam folder, no advance notification. 

Phoned them up and after an eternity on hold got to speak to some guy who tried to make out it was my fault for not being in. Asked them for a time window for the next collection attempt, he said it would be between 9 and 4. I asked if they could give me a smaller window, he said no. I asked if they could ring or text when they were on the way, same answer.

So, had to cancel today's game to wait in for these clowns.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Bought a bed from a well known premium online brand. The frame was supposed to be in 3 boxes. 5 turned up. When I put it together I saw that 2 of the boxes were duplicates sent in error. I emailed them, they said they would arrange collection and let me know when it was scheduled. That was last Wednesday.

Came home from golf yesterday to find a card through the door from UPS saying "we attempted collection but no one was in, we will try again next business day". Checked email including spam folder, no advance notification.

Phoned them up and after an eternity on hold got to speak to some guy who tried to make out it was my fault for not being in. Asked them for a time window for the next collection attempt, he said it would be between 9 and 4. I asked if they could give me a smaller window, he said no. I asked if they could ring or text when they were on the way, same answer.

So, had to cancel today's game to wait in for these clowns.
		
Click to expand...

As they sent In error say I'll leave them outside, if their not gone by tomorrow I'll be taking them down the local tip


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 2, 2021)

cliveb said:



			I don't have Sky, but hearing this just staggers me.
The internet is awash with NTP servers.
Pretty much every OS defaults to getting it right.
Sky must have deliberately (and unnecessarily) fiddled around in order to break it.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. It happens twice a year, regular as clockwork and yet somehow this time they've messed it up. Probably trying to get people to upgrade!


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			As they sent In error say I'll leave them outside, if their not gone by tomorrow I'll be taking them down the local tip
		
Click to expand...

It's a thought. Probably even money they won't even turn up to collect them today.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 2, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Yes but has he had a chance to recover from jet lag, he's been pretty busy
		
Click to expand...

This is apparently our last chance to save the planet; without this agreement we’re doomed. And we are relying on someone who can’t plan his own schedule so that he stays awake during the relevant bits, or doesn’t delegate the job to someone who can stay awake? He really doesn’t deserve to be cut any slack for this.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			This is apparently our last chance to save the planet; without this agreement we’re doomed. And we are relying on someone who can’t plan his own schedule so that he stays awake during the relevant bits, or doesn’t delegate the job to someone who can stay awake? He really doesn’t deserve to be cut any slack for this.
		
Click to expand...

Was he asleep or resting his eyes, we'll never know.
As you say, a very important subject and yet all the press can report is Biden has a long blink. Maybe he was saving energy


----------



## BrianM (Nov 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Bought a bed from a well known premium online brand. The frame was supposed to be in 3 boxes. 5 turned up. When I put it together I saw that 2 of the boxes were duplicates sent in error. I emailed them, they said they would arrange collection and let me know when it was scheduled. That was last Wednesday.

Came home from golf yesterday to find a card through the door from UPS saying "we attempted collection but no one was in, we will try again next business day". Checked email including spam folder, no advance notification.

Phoned them up and after an eternity on hold got to speak to some guy who tried to make out it was my fault for not being in. Asked them for a time window for the next collection attempt, he said it would be between 9 and 4. I asked if they could give me a smaller window, he said no. I asked if they could ring or text when they were on the way, same answer.

So, had to cancel today's game to wait in for these clowns.
		
Click to expand...

Far to accommodating, I’d be telling them, not the other way round 😂😂


----------



## BrianM (Nov 2, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Was he asleep or resting his eyes, we'll never know.
As you say, a very important subject and yet all the press can report is Biden has a long blink. Maybe he was saving energy
		
Click to expand...

He’s a world leader and it’s inexcusable.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 2, 2021)

BrianM said:



			He’s a world leader and it’s inexcusable.
		
Click to expand...

seems like Biden wasn't the only one having a kip


----------



## Neilds (Nov 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			seems like Biden wasn't the only one having a kip

View attachment 39294

Click to expand...

Do you honestly believe that the 'Leaders' are the ones doing business at COP 26?  All the work will be done by the minions in the background and the 'Leaders' will take the credit for it.
It is all a waste of time anyway as most of the work for any announcements will have been done already before the conference.  As shown by todays announcement about stopping deforestation - signed by over 100 countries, less than 24 hours after the start?  I think it was all signed and sealed long before the opening speeches.  Just do the work without the big showboating!!!!


----------



## drdel (Nov 2, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Do you honestly believe that the 'Leaders' are the ones doing business at COP 26?  All the work will be done by the minions in the background and the 'Leaders' will take the credit for it.
It is all a waste of time anyway as most of the work for any announcements will have been done already before the conference.  As shown by todays announcement about stopping deforestation - signed by over 100 countries, less than 24 hours after the start?  I think it was all signed and sealed long before the opening speeches.  Just do the work without the big showboating!!!!
		
Click to expand...

So it's nothing new: much like any and every other deal negotiated by businesses and governments


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			seems like Biden wasn't the only one having a kip

View attachment 39294

Click to expand...

But the one in the middle doesn't count as a world leader does he


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			But the one in the middle doesn't count as a world leader does he 

Click to expand...

just noticed that he is the only one in the picture not wearing a mask. Aside from the message this sends, I thought wearing a mask in an indoor public place was a legal requirement in Scotland these days?


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			just noticed that he is the only one in the picture not wearing a mask. Aside from the message this sends, I thought wearing a mask in an indoor public place was a legal requirement in Scotland these days?
		
Click to expand...

They're just making it up as they go along.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2021)

cliveb said:



			I don't have Sky, but hearing this just staggers me.
The internet is awash with NTP servers.
Pretty much every OS defaults to getting it right.
Sky must have deliberately (and unnecessarily) fiddled around in order to break it.
		
Click to expand...

True that. We have no clocks in our house, and our phones update automatically, so the only clock I had to manually change was the one in my car. And it took two button presses in all of two seconds.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Bought a bed from a well known premium online brand. The frame was supposed to be in 3 boxes. 5 turned up. When I put it together I saw that 2 of the boxes were duplicates sent in error. I emailed them, they said they would arrange collection and let me know when it was scheduled. That was last Wednesday.

Came home from golf yesterday to find a card through the door from UPS saying "we attempted collection but no one was in, we will try again next business day". Checked email including spam folder, no advance notification.

Phoned them up and after an eternity on hold got to speak to some guy who tried to make out it was my fault for not being in. Asked them for a time window for the next collection attempt, he said it would be between 9 and 4. I asked if they could give me a smaller window, he said no. I asked if they could ring or text when they were on the way, same answer.

So, had to cancel today's game to wait in for these clowns.
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			As they sent In error say I'll leave them outside, if their not gone by tomorrow I'll be taking them down the local tip
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say the same, I'd have been tempted to leave them outside in my side alleyway for them to collect while I was out!


----------



## Beedee (Nov 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			just noticed that he is the only one in the picture not wearing a mask. Aside from the message this sends, I thought wearing a mask in an indoor public place was a legal requirement in Scotland these days?
		
Click to expand...

They said something on the news yesterday about UN police having jurisdiction once you pass a certain point in the COP complex, so perhaps it's not Scottish law that applies once you're in the halls.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 2, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			😂
Think it’s going to have to be a new one.
Paranoid it’s going to set on fire now.
		
Click to expand...

Huh, good luck with that. The cheaper ones are mostly out of stock. There only seems to be the more expensive condenser ones available.


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 2, 2021)

Bojo putting up 6 fingers at Cop out 26 to demonstrate we need to keep temperature rise to 5.1.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Huh, good luck with that. The cheaper ones are mostly out of stock. There only seems to be the more expensive condenser ones available.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to go vented again.
Would you recommend condenser over vented?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2021)

Greta Thunberg 😖


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I was going to go vented again.
Would you recommend condenser over vented?
		
Click to expand...

We had 2 x vented driers and then went condenser last time as I was fed up with dealing with the steam, fluff etc. They are so much easier to work with. They have a fluff filter that you need to empty every couple of loads, a water container that you empty every 3-4 loads. They are a doddle, no hassle whatsoever. If you get a condenser drier, I'd recommend it, you will never go back to the basic style.


----------



## drdel (Nov 2, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Greta Thunberg 😖
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I think that as she becomes more extreme the message is being replaced by a 'marmite' reaction to her and her self promotion


----------



## GB72 (Nov 2, 2021)

The annual post about insurance companies. Aviva wanted to put my home and contents insurance up by £66.00 (over 5 years no claims) so got a quote from Direct Line, more cover and less than half the price of my renewal quote. called Avivs who joyously said they can do a deal, they would agree to only charge me £30 more than last year, but still nearly double what Direct Line wanted. Advised them that I was not a great fan of scalpoing long term customers and have taken my business elsewhere.


----------



## D-S (Nov 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The annual post about insurance companies. Aviva wanted to put my home and contents insurance up by £66.00 (over 5 years no claims) so got a quote from Direct Line, more cover and less than half the price of my renewal quote. called Avivs who joyously said they can do a deal, they would agree to only charge me £30 more than last year, but still nearly double what Direct Line wanted. Advised them that I was not a great fan of scalpoing long term customers and have taken my business elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Just imagine the number of elderly and/or vulnerable people who believe that loyalty to their existing provider is a good thing and the amount of money these companies are scamming from those not savvy enough to compare via the net. Horrible business practice (my parents in law ended up paying 4 times the highest home insurance rate we could find on the net through misguided loyalty to the bank they had used for over 50 years).


----------



## GB72 (Nov 2, 2021)

D-S said:



			Just imagine the number of elderly and/or vulnerable people who believe that loyalty to their existing provider is a good thing and the amount of money these companies are scamming from those not savvy enough to compare via the net. Horrible business practice (my parents in law ended up paying 4 times the highest home insurance rate we could find on the net through misguided loyalty to the bank they had used for over 50 years).
		
Click to expand...

Agree and it is the subtle way they do it. Increase by a few quid every year,maybe £10-£20 so as you cannot be bothered to change it then it suddenly hits home. Actually left it as a formal complaint this year about price gouging practices.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 2, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			They're just making it up as they go along.
		
Click to expand...

The amount of videos online where these leaders, directors of health are wearing masks then when they think they aren’t getting filmed they remove them. 
All for show.


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The annual post about insurance companies. Aviva wanted to put my home and contents insurance up by £66.00 (over 5 years no claims) so got a quote from Direct Line, more cover and less than half the price of my renewal quote. called Avivs who joyously said they can do a deal, they would agree to only charge me £30 more than last year, but still nearly double what Direct Line wanted. Advised them that I was not a great fan of scalpoing long term customers and have taken my business elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...


just done the 18mthly dance with Sky, they double the monthly cost, I refuse, they offer to meet in the middle, I give a months notice to leave, a week later they offer me a deal at the original price I was paying!!!! Waste of my time and theres (they must be able to see after 21 years of my account detail!!!!)


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 2, 2021)

D-S said:



			Just imagine the number of elderly and/or vulnerable people who believe that loyalty to their existing provider is a good thing and the amount of money these companies are scamming from those not savvy enough to compare via the net. Horrible business practice (my parents in law ended up paying 4 times the highest home insurance rate we could find on the net through misguided loyalty to the bank they had used for over 50 years).
		
Click to expand...

For me it's down right disgusting

My renewal came through at something like £330 I think it was 

Went on the old meerkat they told me same provider £250..

Another provider (who I only left as put the price up to £800 whilst the loft was being done so soon as it was finished I was allowed to cancel. Get a refund then buy another policy for a fraction as I had "no active building work") offered me £210

Same they got rid of their same price second year offer.. that was decent ...providing nothing changed it was same price


----------



## GB72 (Nov 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			For me it's down right disgusting

My renewal came through at something like £330 I think it was

Went on the old meerkat they told me same provider £250..

Another provider (who I only left as put the price up to £800 whilst the loft was being done so soon as it was finished I was allowed to cancel. Get a refund then buy another policy for a fraction as I had "no active building work") offered me £210

Same they got rid of their same price second year offer.. that was decent ...providing nothing changed it was same price
		
Click to expand...


I had let mine creep up far too much. Home and Contents with Aviva last year £360.00, no claims over that year, over 5 years no claims, they decided this year I should pay £426.00. Went on the Direct Line website (my old insurers) and got a better level of cover for £187.00. Called Aviva to give them a chance to retort and they said they could do it for £390.00. I explained that this was still more than double Direct Line and they gave the usual spiel about had I checked their rating, are they are reputable company etc. It was Direct Line for Heaven's sake. Gave the poor bloke a bit of a lecture about disgraceful price gouging, advised we would be having a similar chat about my car insurance in a couple of months and he left it as a formal complaint so as someone had to look at my comments.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I had let mine creep up far too much. Home and Contents with Aviva last year £360.00, no claims over that year, over 5 years no claims, they decided this year I should pay £426.00. Went on the Direct Line website (my old insurers) and got a better level of cover for £187.00. Called Aviva to give them a chance to retort and they said they could do it for £390.00. I explained that this was still more than double Direct Line and they gave the usual spiel about had I checked their rating, are they are reputable company etc. It was Direct Line for Heaven's sake. Gave the poor bloke a bit of a lecture about disgraceful price gouging, advised we would be having a similar chat about my car insurance in a couple of months and he left it as a formal complaint so as someone had to look at my comments.
		
Click to expand...

I had one with the car once they wanted £800

So compared the market got £500

Called them up to leave .. we can do £600 loyalty price 

Erm why would I? I've got it for £500 do one


----------



## Neilds (Nov 2, 2021)

We tried to take a new home and contents policy online last year and it kept coming up with an error. When I rang up they said it was because I had a claim in the last year and I had ticked no claims on the form. I explained that we had rung up but were told it wasn’t covered (flat roof) so we got our own builder to sort it. Apparently that is classed as a claim in the eyes of the insurance industry


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 2, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I was going to go vented again.
Would you recommend condenser over vented?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently not from what I've read.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We had 2 x vented driers and then went condenser last time as I was fed up with dealing with the steam, fluff etc. They are so much easier to work with. They have a fluff filter that you need to empty every couple of loads, a water container that you empty every 3-4 loads. They are a doddle, no hassle whatsoever. If you get a condenser drier, I'd recommend it, you will never go back to the basic style.
		
Click to expand...

Steam? Do you vent it into your house? You may be doing this wrong you know.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Steam? Do you vent it into your house? You may be doing this wrong you know.

Click to expand...

😂😂😂
Silly Lord Tyrion


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Steam? Do you vent it into your house? You may be doing this wrong you know.

Click to expand...

I meant condensation, doh. We have our drier in the garage and then led the hose to the front of the garage door. We either had to lift the door and shove it outside or keep the door closed in the depths of winter and accept the consequences. We also tried the ice box gizmo. Either way, it was a faff and a condenser drier just removes that.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 2, 2021)

Finding out that Conte of Florence no longer sell/ship directly to the UK thanks to Brexit. 

Cheers chaps!


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2021)

I feel dirty and I’m ashamed to admit this, but more I see them the more I like the mustang eMach.

I will now take myself off for a fraggering


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Yes but has he had a chance to recover from jet lag, he's been pretty busy
		
Click to expand...

He’s a world leader🤷‍♂️.
The jobs obviously too much for him at his age.


----------



## cliveb (Nov 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			My renewal came through at something like £330 I think it was
Went on the old meerkat they told me same provider £250..
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of the time several years ago when we were with Priviledge, and their renewal quite came in.
After doing an online quote, the phone call went like this:
me: "I've just got your renewal but did an online quote and can get the same cover for £80 less. Can you match it?"
them: "Can I ask who that lower quote was with?"
me: "Certainly. It is with you"
them: "In that case you could cancel your policy and take out a new one"
me: "You can't just match your online price?"
them: "sorry, no"


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 2, 2021)

Dando said:



			I feel dirty and I’m ashamed to admit this, but more I see them the more I like the mustang eMach.

I will now take myself off for a fraggering
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I was having a van serviced at Fords last month and had a little look around one, sat in it etc. Was very nice. Just shouldn’t be badged Mustang!


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I know what you mean, I was having a van serviced at Fords last month and had a little look around one, sat in it etc. Was very nice. Just shouldn’t be badged Mustang!
		
Click to expand...

It should really give Saint Greta nightmares


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 3, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Finding out that Conte of Florence no longer sell/ship directly to the UK thanks to Brexit.

Cheers chaps!
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Amazon? They've got loads of their stuff. You're not trying hard enough. PS You're welcome.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 3, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Have you tried Amazon? They've got loads of their stuff. You're not trying hard enough. PS You're welcome. 

Click to expand...

Yes, I have tried all third parties. The stuff that's on Amazon is old stock and some of it is factory rejects. 

There are items that are only available direct.


----------



## drdel (Nov 3, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Reminds me of the time several years ago when we were with Priviledge, and their renewal quite came in.
After doing an online quote, the phone call went like this:
me: "I've just got your renewal but did an online quote and can get the same cover for £80 less. Can you match it?"
them: "Can I ask who that lower quote was with?"
me: "Certainly. It is with you"
them: "In that case you could cancel your policy and take out a new one"
me: "You can't just match your online price?"
them: "sorry, no"
		
Click to expand...

Same issue with same company 2 years ago.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 3, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I know what you mean, I was having a van serviced at Fords last month and had a little look around one, sat in it etc. Was very nice. Just shouldn’t be badged Mustang!
		
Click to expand...

Just look at some of the cars they have branded as Mustang in the past!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2021)

Dando said:



			I feel dirty and I’m ashamed to admit this, but more I see them the more I like the mustang eMach.

I will now take myself off for a fraggering
		
Click to expand...

Hope it's a better drive than the petrol engine version, which was a bitter disappointment.


----------



## DaveR (Nov 3, 2021)

drdel said:



			Same issue with same company 2 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

When you find a cheaper quote online never tell your current insurer how much it is, just tell them it's cheaper and ask for their best price. My insurer beat my online quote by £30 one year because they didn't know what my target figure was.


----------



## drdel (Nov 3, 2021)

DaveR said:



			When you find a cheaper quote online never tell your current insurer how much it is, just tell them it's cheaper and ask for their best price. My insurer beat my online quote by £30 one year because they didn't know what my target figure was.
		
Click to expand...

True. However my renewal was 378 from Priviledge but through a comparison site was 265 from same company and exact same Ts and Cs


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 3, 2021)

Arrived at my hotel and tried to plug into their one and only car charger. The space available was almost impossible to get into, being between a post and a wall and when I eventually got the car in place, it was so short that I was blocking the exit to the car park. I think it was designed for a smart car. Thankfully the place next to it was empty so I was able to get into that and use the charging point.


----------



## AliMc (Nov 4, 2021)

Christmas adverts on TV in November


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 4, 2021)

Just got an advertising email from American Golf entitled "Olly, amazing deals you might *of *missed"  😒


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Just got an advertising email from American Golf entitled "Olly, amazing deals you might *of *missed"  😒
		
Click to expand...

I'm more annoyed they email full stop. Joke of an outfit now days


----------



## drdel (Nov 4, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I'm more annoyed they email full stop. Joke of an outfit now days
		
Click to expand...

You can 'unsubscribe'!


----------



## GB72 (Nov 4, 2021)

Increasing number of marketing emails starting 'Beat the Shortage of........................'. Companies now clearly trying to trigger panic buying of their products.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			😂
Think it’s going to have to be a new one.
Paranoid it’s going to set on fire now.
		
Click to expand...

Disconnect from mains, remove back cover, vacuum up all the dust and fluff from around the element , simple


----------



## DaveR (Nov 5, 2021)

Farmer Giles..........leave them alone or poke them back in?

Asking for a friend


----------



## drdel (Nov 5, 2021)

Award winning Cann film "Titane". Story line: woman "falls pregnant " from sex with a Cadillac. Australian audience members fall ill from violence. 

The world really has gone to hell.


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 5, 2021)

Queues outside petrol stations again - the ones selling the cheapest fuel.
Why does the price rise like a rocket, but fall like a feather?


----------



## GB72 (Nov 5, 2021)

People who cut in front of you when you are crossing the road.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 5, 2021)

Motorcycles flying through very slow traffic on motorways/A roads, it's dark headlights are on, they have their high beams on and run with their hazards going......why? The haczards cant be seem from the front because the high beam is blinding you and removing all sense of distance and where they are.
Just ride a little slower and stop swerving like Verstappen at a hairpin


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Nov 5, 2021)

The New England short golf season.  

My golf clubs are now in winter hibernation,  along with pretty Mazikeen,  my restored 1962 Corvette roadster.
I'm at an age where I'm 50/50 to get to enjoy either of them again.


----------



## DaveR (Nov 5, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			The New England short golf season. 

My golf clubs are now in winter hibernation,  along with pretty Mazikeen,  my restored 1962 Corvette roadster.
I'm at an age where I'm 50/50 to get to enjoy either of them again.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't make it I'll have the 'vette 👍


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Nov 5, 2021)

DaveR said:



			If you don't make it I'll have the 'vette 👍
		
Click to expand...

Just remember, we get a gallon of petrol for what you pay buying a liter.
You can have the Corvette if I don't make it, but have a second job lined up!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 6, 2021)

last night.  40 minutes travel time their and back, 20 minutes queue time and two hours wait for a 9 minute firework display which was not worth £15 entry.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2021)

People with absolutely no awareness of what's around them.....the "let's stop and talk in the middle of a shop aisle or in the entrance" lot..
The Car park Zombies who forget they're in a car park brigade..
The "it's a busy road but I've missed my turn so I'll do a 3 point turn right here and block all the traffic while I ram the kerb either side because the road ain't big enough" peasants...
Good job I don't have a gun....


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			People with absolutely no awareness of what's around them.....the "let's stop and talk in the middle of a shop aisle or in the entrance" lot..
The Car park Zombies who forget they're in a car park brigade..
The "it's a busy road but I've missed my turn so I'll do a 3 point turn right here and block all the traffic while I ram the kerb either side because the road ain't big enough" peasants...
Good job I don't have a gun....

Click to expand...

Agree with all these but also add the miscreant that is the Uber driver, be it dawdling along to save juice looking more at his Waze than at the Rd or trying to find his fare. Expect sudden braking or attempted u turns/3 point turns with no signalling at all at any time. 🤬🤬


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Agree with all these but also add the miscreant that is the Uber driver, be it dawdling along to save juice looking more at his Waze than at the Rd or trying to find his fare. Expect sudden braking or attempted u turns/3 point turns with no signalling at all at any time. 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

That's Rule 3 in my car with the pupils..Don't get me started on Taxi drivers...


----------



## fundy (Nov 6, 2021)

When the hair clippers run flat half way through......


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 6, 2021)

The clientele of my local B&M store who seem to function at half the speed of the rest of humanity.


----------



## drdel (Nov 6, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			The clientele of my local B&M store who seem to function at half the speed of the rest of humanity.
		
Click to expand...

And that's twice the speed of their 'natural' activity.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 6, 2021)

Two years on I’m still having issues with my NHS number having being duplicated with the an alternate me with the same name and DOB. What are the chances eh?

So I explained my situation to 111 many moons ago and they locked out my NHS details for about 6 months while “investigations” took place and they came back with its all sorted now.
Check my medical history and no it’s not sorted. It’s all muddled up still with this poor chaps ailments.
Now I can pinpoint and separate each treatment I had down to the Banana amoxicillin when I was four to the Daktara cream I had for a bacterial infection on my crack and I told the NHS this and listed them for the incompetent idiots.

I have sent 4 emails to this trust to date telling them the situation and laughably I have spoken personally to this professor who sent the letter on the phone who explained that the “back office staff aren’t very good” and he will look into it. Only to send me a copy of this letter to my GP. GP who is 120 miles away…

Someone could die for this, someone could get the wrong treatment they need and my namesake who is definitely not very well is not getting the treatment he should be getting.

So if anyone knows who I can visit, grab by the throat and shake till they get their stuff in order that’d be great.

Phoning and emailing in a polite manner has been exhausted.

It’s a shame I haven’t grounds to sue because I’d love a new conservatory. The other guy has though.


----------



## chellie (Nov 6, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



View attachment 39372

Two years on I’m still having issues with my NHS number having being duplicated with the an alternate me with the same name and DOB. What are the chances eh?

So I explained my situation to 111 many moons ago and they locked out my NHS details for about 6 months while “investigations” took place and they came back with its all sorted now.
Check my medical history and no it’s not sorted. It’s all muddled up still with this poor chaps ailments.
Now I can pinpoint and separate each treatment I had down to the Banana amoxicillin when I was four to the Daktara cream I had for a bacterial infection on my crack and I told the NHS this and listed them for the incompetent idiots.

I have sent 4 emails to this trust to date telling them the situation and laughably I have spoken personally to this professor who sent the letter on the phone who explained that the “back office staff aren’t very good” and he will look into it. Only to send me a copy of this letter to my GP. GP who is 120 miles away…

Someone could die for this, someone could get the wrong treatment they need and my namesake who is definitely not very well is not getting the treatment he should be getting.

So if anyone knows who I can visit, grab by the throat and shake till they get their stuff in order that’d be great.

Phoning and emailing in a polite manner has been exhausted.

It’s I haven’t grounds to sue because I’d love a new conservatory. The other guy has though.
		
Click to expand...

Have you contacted your MP at all?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			When the hair clippers run flat half way through......
		
Click to expand...

Mohican?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			When the hair clippers run flat half way through......
		
Click to expand...

That’s a thing that gladdens the heart for the rest of us


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2021)

Crows.   
Again.   
Bloody stupid birds.


----------



## DaveR (Nov 6, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Jury duty citation 

Click to expand...

Did it years ago, loved it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 6, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Jury duty citation 

Click to expand...

Write back say you want to defund the police and don't believe In the law 

See if they still want you


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 6, 2021)

We got broken into on Tuesday whilst out walking the dog. Still no visit from the police. 
I've got them on the neighbour's cctv watching us leave, and on a other neighbour's cctv walking away and being picked up in a car. If the police can't be arsed to follow up, what's to stop me from becoming a burglar myself?


----------



## DaveR (Nov 6, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			If the police can't be arsed to follow up, what's to stop me from becoming a burglar myself?
		
Click to expand...

Or a vigilante? 🤫


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 6, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Or a vigilante? 🤫
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't know where to start but I would love too.
I've got a 4 year old that asks me everyday if they're coming back.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2021)

The Laughter thread being ruined by the eco warriors


----------



## chellie (Nov 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Laughter thread being ruined by the eco warriors
		
Click to expand...

Have you reported the posts?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 6, 2021)

The football monthly forum this place has become.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 6, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			We got broken into on Tuesday whilst out walking the dog. Still no visit from the police.
I've got them on the neighbour's cctv watching us leave, and on a other neighbour's cctv walking away and being picked up in a car. If the police can't be arsed to follow up, what's to stop me from becoming a burglar myself?
		
Click to expand...

That's shocking - give them the culprits on a plate yet still can't be bothered to follow it up...


----------



## Slime (Nov 6, 2021)

Auto-correct .................................... people aren't always using it correctly!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2021)

Slime said:



			Auto-correct .................................... people aren't always using it correctly!
		
Click to expand...

There's a special place in Hull for the inventor of autocorrect....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 6, 2021)

Fireworks.


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Fireworks.
		
Click to expand...

My dog has spent the whole evening quivering uncontrollably and panting like she's just run a marathon in a heat wave.


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 7, 2021)

There should be some kind of limit on how loud fireworks can be. People now seem to compete with their neighbours to make the loudest noises possible. Getting pretty sick of it as it is getting worse every year. We have two cats and even the one who is really chilled started freaking out on Friday night.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 7, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			There should be some kind of limit on how loud fireworks can be. People now seem to compete with their neighbours to make the loudest noises possible. Getting pretty sick of it as it is getting worse every year. We have two cats and even the one who is really chilled started freaking out on Friday night.
		
Click to expand...

I remember the good old days when I swear it was just the 5th Nov they were allowed and weren't as easy to buy either 

Been solid for 2 weeks round here


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			We got broken into on Tuesday whilst out walking the dog. Still no visit from the police. 
I've got them on the neighbour's cctv watching us leave, and on a other neighbour's cctv walking away and being picked up in a car. If the police can't be arsed to follow up, what's to stop me from becoming a burglar myself?
		
Click to expand...

That is bad.
Make a complaint against police.
Report it to your MP, demanding his input.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 7, 2021)

Working for no pay on the sabbath🤦🤦


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 7, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Working for no pay on the sabbath🤦🤦
		
Click to expand...

Paybacks a bitch ain’t it……😉


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 7, 2021)

Town centre street buskers.
When applying for a licence they are supposed to agree to keep the noise down, but few ever do. 
Why do they think people want to hear their irritating voices, especially the old guys who clearly have nothing better to do in their retirement.

While I'm on the subject, why do I also have to suffer the street preachers bellowing out. 
Can't they just accept the majority of people do not want to hear it and are just out for a shop.
Worst places include Birmingham (Bull Ring) and Oxford.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 7, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That is bad.
Make a complaint against police.
Report it to your MP, demanding his input.
		
Click to expand...

Phoned me this morning, I told them about the cctv I've collated from neighbours...

"You've done our job for us haha."

🤐🤐🤐


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 7, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Paybacks a bitch ain’t it……😉

View attachment 39391

Click to expand...

Haha not quite, though I'd rather be doing that than fitting radiators and pipework in my own house 🤦


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha not quite, though I'd rather be doing that than fitting radiators and pipework in my own house 🤦
		
Click to expand...

Think of the brownie points...


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2021)

Will it ever not be Firework Night..?


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2021)

Selling my driver on eBay. Starting price is £125 or best offer

Someone offered £50 for it


----------



## fundy (Nov 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			Selling my driver on eBay. Starting price is £125 or best offer

Someone offered £50 for it
		
Click to expand...


hurry up and let us know if youre accepting


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			Selling my driver on eBay. Starting price is £125 or best offer

Someone offered £50 for it
		
Click to expand...

I always set up auto rejection limits...time-wasters!


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Will it ever not be Firework Night..?
		
Click to expand...

Divali.. 5days of it.. used to see it kicking off as I flew into London, loved having the arial view of all those fireworks


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			Selling my driver on eBay. Starting price is £125 or best offer

Someone offered £50 for it
		
Click to expand...

Prices are dropping.. apparently ☹️


----------



## GB72 (Nov 8, 2021)

Friends who want to pick and choose covid restrictions like they are stood at a buffet. 'I don't like comuting and so we should all be made to work from home but I do like going to the pub so we should all be allowed to do that without any form or restriction or regulation'.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2021)

One of our Sunday team players was booked yesterday for being shoved onto the ground and not reacting. It was completely baffling, so I tried to see if we can appeal it, otherwise he gets a £12 fine. It costs £30 to appeal it and there's no guarantee that you win. Wow. Our league is a joke.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			One of our Sunday team players was booked yesterday for being shoved onto the ground and not reacting. It was completely baffling, so I tried to see if we can appeal it, otherwise he gets a £12 fine. It costs £30 to appeal it and there's no guarantee that you win. Wow. Our league is a joke.
		
Click to expand...

Surely there was a bit more to it than that, did he front up to the other player first or something?

Anyway I can trump that for a football related random irritation. 
Our star player who is also secretary and assistant manager. Turns out he's stolen a load of cash from the club, cleaned out everything apparently 🙈


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Surely there was a bit more to it than that, did he front up to the other player first or something?

Anyway I can trump that for a football related random irritation.
Our star player who is also secretary and assistant manager. Turns out he's stolen a load of cash from the club, cleaned out everything apparently 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Literally nothing. The opposing player claimed that our player was winding him up, but the very worst he did was laugh. If you can get a yellow card for laughing, then, well, I don't know. The opponent was an idiot who was getting away with murder all game, and I genuinely think the ref booked _our _player to appease _him._

Damn! We make jokes about our 'treasurer' siphoning money out for his holidays, but if he genuinely did we'd probably have no idea. 😬


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2021)

Drivers of any vehicle that think the right hand lane is the correct place to be regardless of where they're going...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Drivers of any vehicle that think the right hand lane is the correct place to be regardless of where they're going...
		
Click to expand...

Just standard of some driving in general. 
Personally I blame the poor quality of instructors 😆


----------



## Rooter (Nov 8, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just standard of some driving in general.
Personally I blame the poor quality of instructors 😆
		
Click to expand...

Jokes aside, I have seen some shockers from learner drivers in branded-up learner cars. I can only hope they have received the feedback required to correct said shocker from the instructor. Most common is not giving us annoying cyclists enough room. If I can punch your window, you are too close.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Literally nothing. The opposing player claimed that our player was winding him up, but the very worst he did was laugh. If you can get a yellow card for laughing, then, well, I don't know. The opponent was an idiot who was getting away with murder all game, and I genuinely think the ref booked _our _player to appease _him._

Damn! We make jokes about our 'treasurer' siphoning money out for his holidays, but if he genuinely did we'd probably have no idea. 😬
		
Click to expand...

As ridiculous as that Ref sounds, he may of booked him for unsporting behaviour, especially if he laughed in front of the Ref and the Ref took it as him winding up the opponent, might be dificult to overturn.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			As ridiculous as that Ref sounds, he may of booked him for unsporting behaviour, especially if he laughed in front of the Ref and the Ref took it as him winding up the opponent, might be dificult to overturn.
		
Click to expand...

Already given up, the £30 charge is obviously just prohibitive so they don't have to deal with any appeals, but it worked on this occasion, lol. I genuinely believe the ref booked our player in order to appease their player who was behaving like a spoilt brat. But no way of proving that of course.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Already given up, the £30 charge is obviously just prohibitive so they don't have to deal with any appeals, but it worked on this occasion, lol. I genuinely believe the ref booked our player in order to appease their player who was behaving like a spoilt brat. But no way of proving that of course.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get to have an input on marking the Ref after the game?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Did you get to have an input on marking the Ref after the game?
		
Click to expand...

The thing is he was decent in the rest of the game so I didn't want to give him a bad review for one silly card! (You only tend to give a written write-up if the score is below 60/100.)


----------



## chellie (Nov 8, 2021)

Another rant about clothing sizes but also shoes this time. Ordered a new coat. One size like a tent. Next size down is far too small. No way is there just the one size between them. Same with some shoes At least it's free postage both ways.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just standard of some driving in general.
Personally I blame the poor quality of instructors 😆
		
Click to expand...

To be brutally honest there are some shocking instructors out there.....I've taken on people from other instructors and I wonder what they've been teaching coz it's not even close to what they should be teaching..


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The thing is he was decent in the rest of the game so I didn't want to give him a bad review for one silly card! (You only tend to give a written write-up if the score is below 60/100.)
		
Click to expand...

61 is the score to let the FA know the ref had a shocker 😉

I’m waiting for the fallout from one of our games at the weekend where our manager gave the ref a score of 3. And has sent a rather long detailed report on  the refs performance.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			61 is the score to let the FA know the ref had a shocker 😉

I’m waiting for the fallout from one of our games at the weekend where our manager gave the ref a score of 3. And has sent a rather long detailed report on  the refs performance.
		
Click to expand...

3, wow, haha. We do get some shocking refs, but I try and be fair and manage my expectations given that it's Sunday League and refs are pretty thin on the ground we're told. I'm quite happy to write the report if they deserve it, i.e. if they endangered the safety of my teammates or have a fundamental misunderstanding of the rules. The lowest marks I've given this season were 55 and 60. Can't remember how low I've gone in previous seasons.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			3, wow, haha. We do get some shocking refs, but I try and be fair and manage my expectations given that it's Sunday League and refs are pretty thin on the ground we're told. I'm quite happy to write the report if they deserve it, i.e. if they endangered the safety of my teammates or have a fundamental misunderstanding of the rules. The lowest marks I've given this season were 55 and 60. Can't remember how low I've gone in previous seasons. 

Click to expand...

1 point was given for each section as a token gesture for turning up. This was an U14 game against a notorious local team. The ref was someone from their club and blatantly cheating along with their lino. It’s not the first time, and won’t be the last.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 8, 2021)

The ridiculous, endless number of 'No Context' accounts on Twitter. When it started with the 'No Context Eddie Hearn' account it was funny, now its just become nauseous and flogged to death.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Nov 8, 2021)

"Agbonna"


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-59208984

Scum.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2021)

Dando said:



			Selling my driver on eBay. Starting price is £125 or best offer

Someone offered £50 for it
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they've seen you using it  . Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## bobmac (Nov 9, 2021)

The older you get the earlier you wake up


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Maybe they've seen you using it  . Sorry I couldn't resist

Click to expand...

If they’d seen me using it then they’d know the sweet spot is immaculate


----------



## GG26 (Nov 9, 2021)

My lad’s U15 football match on Sunday. His team is in division 8 of 8 and were  drawn against a division 2 team.  Both sides knew beforehand that it would be a waste of time as the gulf in ability would be too great.  Result 17-1.  Was pleased that our lads kept playing until the end and even created 5 or 6 chances in the second half and were chuffed to get on the scoresheet.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2021)

GG26 said:



			My lad’s U15 football match on Sunday. His team is in division 8 of 8 and were  drawn against a division 2 team.  Both sides knew beforehand that it would be a waste of time as the gulf in ability would be too great.  Result 17-1.  Was pleased that our lads kept playing until the end and even created 5 or 6 chances in the second half and were chuffed to get on the scoresheet.
		
Click to expand...

My son had a spell of playing junior rugby. Once the try gap reached a certain point, I think it was 5 tries, they stopped the game. Win awarded and the rest of the time was turned into a training session for both teams. Nothing is gained in a 17-1 score.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 9, 2021)

When the postman rings the bell (twins asleep waking one) only for me to get there and the parcel is through the letter box anyways and off he goes 

Thanks 👍


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 9, 2021)

Younger Colch jnr announcing he wasn't feeling well while half way down the stairs this morning and then proceeding to projectile vomit from the 5th stair up onto the lounge carpet. Still puking but at least now it's into a bowl.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 9, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Younger Colch jnr announcing he wasn't feeling well while half way down the stairs this morning and then proceeding to projectile vomit from the 5th stair up onto the lounge carpet. Still puking but at least now it's into a bowl.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. Feel your pain 

23:00 last night I'm in loft with one the twins and I hear really really loud crying .. txt mrs to see everything ok? No reply so make sure my twin can't move (fast asleep) run down Mrs is cleaning up sick from her sister .. so I held her to stop her crying incase she woke the eldest lol 

Fun times


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Ouch. Feel your pain

23:00 last night I'm in loft with one the twins and I hear really really loud crying .. txt mrs to see everything ok? No reply so make sure my twin can't move (fast asleep) run down Mrs is cleaning up sick from her sister .. so I held her to stop her crying incase she woke the eldest lol

Fun times
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately Mrs Colch was here to deal with it. In our house if it comes out of one of the kids she deals with it. If it comes out of one of the animals it's down to me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 9, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Fortunately Mrs Colch was here to deal with it. In our house if it comes out of one of the kids she deals with it. If it comes out of one of the animals it's down to me.
		
Click to expand...

Lol 🤣 Mrs used to be she will deal with anything but sick .. has to more often now 

Think my fav was when she was pregnant and decided to redecorate the ensuite .. I mean she was 1 metre short of the toilet .. 

2am that was just fun time clean up


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 9, 2021)

That The Footie Thread still hasn't been renamed The Liverpool Game Thread. Every week it's the same rubbish from the same folk.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			That The Footie Thread still hasn't been renamed The Liverpool Game Thread. Every week it's the same shite from the same folk.
		
Click to expand...

Confused 🤔 - last week it was all about Man Utd, the week before Newcastle Manager and take over , the week before England - it’s almost as if the latest subject is the one that’s debated on the thread 🙄


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Confused 🤔 - last week it was all about Man Utd, the week before Newcastle Manager and take over , the week before England - it’s almost as if the latest subject is the one that’s debated on the thread 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I'll just let it be *my* irritation though. If you can allow in your graciousness to allow others to have an irritation without trying to debate that too?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I'll just let it be *my* irritation though. If you can allow in your graciousness to allow others to have an irritation without trying to debate that too?
		
Click to expand...

No debate just confusion especially when you’re aiming it posters 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No debate just confusion especially when you’re aiming it posters 👍
		
Click to expand...

As I said, I’ll just let it be my irritation. No need for you to be confused over it, or to even care or pay heed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2021)

The complete inability of supposedly intelligent grown ups to read basic English or undertake simple maths, and that it becomes my fault when these glaring deficiencies are pointed out to them.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 9, 2021)

rubber neckers on the motorway,

classic case today, an accident on the Northbound and the traffic on the Southbound carriageway slowed to a crawl until past the incident, WHY oh WHY?


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 9, 2021)

full_throttle said:



			rubber neckers on the motorway,

classic case today, an accident on the Northbound and the traffic on the Southbound carriageway slowed to a crawl until past the incident, WHY oh WHY?
		
Click to expand...

This really does my head in when it happens. Just concentrate on the road ahead and keep your speed up you morons.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 9, 2021)

Bumped into a good friend today, last saw him 6 days back. “Hi Mal, how’s Jean.” An innocent, throwaway greeting. “Jean is in hospital with pneumonia and a pulmonary embolism.”

Holy flying penguins Batman… floored me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			This really does my head in when it happens. Just concentrate on the road ahead and keep your speed up you morons.
		
Click to expand...

Even more annoying when the other lane rubbernecks and someone then goes into the back of the car in front in that lane too. Happened not so long ago coming down the A3. Accident London bound and someone about 10 cars ahead clearly not paying attention and drove straight into the back of the van in front.


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 9, 2021)

E10 fuel.

I usually avoid the media hype over something but looked at my daily cars average MPG and it has gone from 34.6 to 29.9 in less than three months. The computer has been running for years so the drop off is vastly worse than the current difference.

Anyone else had similar issues?


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 9, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			We got broken into on Tuesday whilst out walking the dog. Still no visit from the police.
I've got them on the neighbour's cctv watching us leave, and on a other neighbour's cctv walking away and being picked up in a car. If the police can't be arsed to follow up, what's to stop me from becoming a burglar myself?
		
Click to expand...

That's disgraceful.  Call your MP!


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 9, 2021)

Full of yet another bug. Third one this year. 

Oh and I'll add in having to drag myself of my sick couch to go in to work to book a day off next week.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 9, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Even more annoying when the other lane rubbernecks and someone then goes into the back of the car in front in that lane too. Happened not so long ago coming down the A3. Accident London bound and someone about 10 cars ahead clearly not paying attention and drove straight into the back of the van in front.
		
Click to expand...

This seems to happen quite often unfortunately.


----------



## Piece (Nov 9, 2021)

GG26 said:



			My lad’s U15 football match on Sunday. His team is in division 8 of 8 and were  drawn against a division 2 team.  Both sides knew beforehand that it would be a waste of time as the gulf in ability would be too great.  Result 17-1.  Was pleased that our lads kept playing until the end and even created 5 or 6 chances in the second half and were chuffed to get on the scoresheet.
		
Click to expand...

The coaches are supposed to agree the addition or removal of players once the score gets above 5 difference to stop score lines like that.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 9, 2021)

Piece said:



			The coaches are supposed to agree the addition or removal of players once the score gets above 5 difference to stop score lines like that.
		
Click to expand...

Are they ? I remember my team losing 21 -0 that really was a ground shaker. We were the new team in the league and this lot were the drilled ones who had played together from quite early on. They also approached kids with talent and recruited them. There was also what was called a premier team and that was the best kids in the league and they would play in the age group above the next season. 
All good stuff, losing isn’t bad for you losing big isn’t bad for you … never losing at all is as you don’t appreciate a win.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 9, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			This really does my head in when it happens. Just concentrate on the road ahead and keep your speed up you morons.
		
Click to expand...

Has it not occurred to you that not all drivers are rubberneckers? Some people deliberately slow down because others may not be concentrating.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 9, 2021)

Piece said:



			The coaches are supposed to agree the addition or removal of players once the score gets above 5 difference to stop score lines like that.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure this is the case at U15? He power play rule stopped at U12 for us.

It’s very difficult to manage scores like that. If we see a game being one sided in our favour, we try to manage the game as best we can to stop it being silly as no one benifits. 

There are a lot of coaches with an over inflated opinion of their own importance and will continue to demand their teams score more.


----------



## Piece (Nov 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Are they ? I remember my team losing 21 -0 that really was a ground shaker. We were the new team in the league and this lot were the drilled ones who had played together from quite early on. They also approached kids with talent and recruited them. There was also what was called a premier team and that was the best kids in the league and they would play in the age group above the next season.
All good stuff, losing isn’t bad for you losing big isn’t bad for you … never losing at all is as you don’t appreciate a win.
		
Click to expand...

Its called a Mercy rule. Different FAs have different interpretations and some don’t have it at all. It’s not a law, just a rule that some leagues or FAs implement. Ours do by putting our players in unfamiliar positions and/or we take a boy off.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 10, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Bumped into a good friend today, last saw him 6 days back. “Hi Mal, how’s Jean.” An innocent, throwaway greeting. “Jean is in hospital with pneumonia and a pulmonary embolism.”

Holy flying penguins Batman… floored me.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it’s a generational thing that goes in cycles. I remember my parents reaching a certain age and having a run of ill friends and funerals.

Thankfully Jean is still the right side of the turf but I heard from one of my golfing buddies last night that a friend had died yesterday. And then got a call this morning that another has died too. It’s sad, but it’s life.


----------



## woofers (Nov 10, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			We got broken into on Tuesday whilst out walking the dog. Still no visit from the police.
I've got them on the neighbour's cctv watching us leave, and on a other neighbour's cctv walking away and being picked up in a car. If the police can't be arsed to follow up, what's to stop me from becoming a burglar myself?
		
Click to expand...

Any speed cameras near you? A quick ‘moon’ and they will be arsed to see you…..
Terminally ill man arrested for 'mooning' at speed camera https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-59226569


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 10, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			61 is the score to let the FA know the ref had a shocker 😉

I’m waiting for the fallout from one of our games at the weekend where our manager gave the ref a score of 3. And has sent a rather long detailed report on  the refs performance.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			3, wow, haha. We do get some shocking refs, but I try and be fair and manage my expectations given that it's Sunday League and refs are pretty thin on the ground we're told. I'm quite happy to write the report if they deserve it, i.e. if they endangered the safety of my teammates or have a fundamental misunderstanding of the rules. The lowest marks I've given this season were 55 and 60. Can't remember how low I've gone in previous seasons. 

Click to expand...

 My brother once took his whole team off the pitch long before the match had finished because the referee was so bad. I do not know what the fine etc was but they never had that ref again.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2021)

Frustrating and irritating that I must not allow myself feelings of schadenfreude…and that as a somewhat Christian I must forgive and love all…but boy…sometimes that’s tough as currently life is rather depressing with difficulty and sadness 🙁


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2021)

Black Friday

In itself its bad enough, but it starting 3+ weeks before black friday is even worse!!!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 10, 2021)

fundy said:



			Black Friday

In itself its bad enough, but it starting 3+ weeks before black friday is even worse!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I've had some emails where they gave up the pretence and just called it Black November.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 10, 2021)

Surprised they’re allowed to call it “black” Friday these days


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Surprised they’re allowed to call it “black” Friday these days
		
Click to expand...


Oooh good point 😂


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Surprised they’re allowed to call it “black” Friday these days
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure someone's started a petition....


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm sure someone's started a petition....
		
Click to expand...

what have i told you about giving people ideas


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 10, 2021)

Rainbow-weekday-day?


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 10, 2021)

COP 26.
Please, no more of this nonsense ever again. 
All it's proved is that nations are divided, fossil fuels will not be ditched, and trees will continue to fall.
We might as well all have an end of the world party.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 10, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			We might as well all have an end of the world party.
		
Click to expand...

What, like the biggest leaving party ever ? 😂


----------



## Dando (Nov 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've had some emails where they gave up the pretence and just called it Black November. 

Click to expand...

its "November of colour"


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 10, 2021)

chrisd said:



			What, like the biggest leaving party ever ? 😂
		
Click to expand...

COP delegates probably can't even decide what they are going to have to eat today.
"Will that be smoked salmon and lobster, or haggis and chips with deep fried Mars bars, all washed down with malt whisky or Irn Bru?"


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2021)

I think we all know the only way to save the planet.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2021)

Tesco Home Delivery

Due to arrive between 5 and 6

the time came and went - online says it’s delivered, Customer services can’t get hold of the store

It’s just turned up 3/4 hours late

Not a hint of an apology from the driver and nothing from the store


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tesco Home Delivery

Due to arrive between 5 and 6

the time came and went - online says it’s delivered, Customer services can’t get hold of the store

It’s just turned up 3/4 hours late

Not a hint of an apology from the driver and nothing from the store
		
Click to expand...

Why do you assume it’s the drivers fault or he has any knowledge of what you say.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 11, 2021)

People who ask stupid questions on Facebook. Questions they’d have an answer to if they’d just take 5 seconds to google it.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			People who ask stupid questions on Facebook. Questions they’d have an answer to if they’d just take 5 seconds to google it.
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that. Our local FB pages are really decent, certainly not filled with dross. But two from yesterday, “which carriers are flying into Almeria in February,” and “which bars are serving Christmas lunch.”

Get off your …. and Google it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Why do you assume it’s the drivers fault or he has any knowledge of what you say.
		
Click to expand...

Because it was his fault 🙄


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because it was his fault 🙄
		
Click to expand...

You’re just assuming.
Its all too easy to blame the final link in the chain.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You’re just assuming.
Its all too easy to blame the final link in the chain.
		
Click to expand...

If the system was saying delivered though, is it not the driver himself who feeds that information in? i.e. he presses a button to say he's delivered it? When in this case he actually hadn't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You’re just assuming.
Its all too easy to blame the final link in the chain.
		
Click to expand...

He delivered it to the wrong address initially 

He was told he had two orders on his van - he went to the first house and gave that house all the stuff and then went back to the store 

So yes - I’ll blame him


----------



## Piece (Nov 11, 2021)

Websites with infernal pop-ups within 10s of arrival:

Chat-bot, "how may I help you today?". 
Survey box, "do you have a few mins to take a survey?". 
Newsletter box, "do you want to sign-up...??"
Cookies box....
No, I want you to F. O. and let me surf the site without interference. I'll 'ask' if I want something.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He delivered it to the wrong address initially

He was told he had two orders on his van - he went to the first house and gave that house all the stuff and then went back to the store

So yes - I’ll blame him
		
Click to expand...

It may have been a genuine mistake....they do actually happen.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 11, 2021)

BT sending me a 2 page letter.

Page one....
Don't forget to renew.......blah blah blah

Page 2




*This page has been left intentionally blank*


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			It may have been a genuine mistake....they do actually happen.
		
Click to expand...

It may be, but that doesn’t mean it’s not the fault of the person that made the mistake.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			It may have been a genuine mistake....they do actually happen.
		
Click to expand...

he was told he had two deliveries 

Yet he made one 🤷‍♂️

His mistake caused our evening to be wasted 

When you pay for a service and a time slot you expect that service


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			he was told he had two deliveries 

Yet he made one 🤷‍♂️

His mistake caused our evening to be wasted 

When you pay for a service and a time slot you expect that service
		
Click to expand...

I’d sue them if I was you, specially if it’s made you this angry 👀


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2021)

People challenging others irritations (rinse repeat)


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			People challenging others irritations (rinse repeat)
		
Click to expand...

As if it's not justified to be annoyed that a delivery is 4 hours late.   Incredible what some people will take issue with.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2021)

The two oil boilers at work were getting their annual service. The boilers are fine, the flues are not. One is a hazard, carbon monoxide leaking into the factory, and so the boiler is now off. The other is recommended to be replaced as well, just a matter of time before it goes the same way. A good months profit gone, bah.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 11, 2021)

Insane team selections. Manu on the wing, no number 8 in the starting 15 but 2 on the bench, Farrell at 12 with basically kicking options across the whole center of the park when you have just picked a young fly half known for his attacking running and passing........the list goes on.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2021)

Another game of football, another injury. Seems like every time these days. Doing my stint in goal at training last night I saved a low shot with my foot, but it twisted my knee. Hobbling around the office today. My days in the office are always the day after football, coincidentally. They must think I'm some sort of cripple, the amount of times I'm limping around.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2021)

Pupils going out on their driving test, getting the end of a road, being asked to turn right, mirrors, signal right, position right.......




And turn left......


----------



## Piece (Nov 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



*The two oil boilers at work were getting their annual service*. The boilers are fine, the flues are not. One is a hazard, carbon monoxide leaking into the factory, and so the boiler is now off. The other is recommended to be replaced as well, just a matter of time before it goes the same way. A good months profit gone, bah.
		
Click to expand...

. Had to re-read. I wondered what thread I was on for a moment


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Pupils going out on their driving test, getting the end of a road, being asked to turn right, mirrors, signal right, position right.......




And turn left......

View attachment 39456

Click to expand...


I remember on my 3rd Driving test I tried to pull away from the testing place, Mirror, Signal, put it in gear, off with the handbrake. easy on the clutch....... Hadn't started the car! 

Fair play to the examiner he told me not to worry about it, put the handbrake on and start again. Passed too


----------



## Rooter (Nov 11, 2021)

Piece said:



. Had to re-read. I wondered what thread I was on for a moment 

Click to expand...

Same! i thought that's no way to talk about Janet and Sue in accounts!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2021)

Piece said:



. Had to re-read. I wondered what thread I was on for a moment 

Click to expand...

I'm a modern man. I don't understand your post


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I remember on my 3rd Driving test I tried to pull away from the testing place, Mirror, Signal, put it in gear, off with the handbrake. easy on the clutch....... Hadn't started the car! 

Fair play to the examiner he told me not to worry about it, put the handbrake on and start again. Passed too

Click to expand...

  You're not deaf by any chance are you?


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



  You're not deaf by any chance are you?
		
Click to expand...

Pardon? 

No, from memory I was bricking it so I probably couldn't hear anything over the sound of my heart racing!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Pardon? 

No, from memory I was bricking it so I probably couldn't hear anything over the sound of my heart racing!

Click to expand...

You would be amazed at the number of times that happens..in lessons and tests...


----------



## DaveR (Nov 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The two oil boilers at work were getting their annual service. The boilers are fine, the flues are not. One is a hazard, carbon monoxide leaking into the factory, and so the boiler is now off. The other is recommended to be replaced as well, just a matter of time before it goes the same way. A good months profit gone, bah.
		
Click to expand...

You really are averse to spending money 🤔


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 11, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Amen to that. Our local FB pages are really decent, certainly not filled with dross. But two from yesterday, “which carriers are flying into Almeria in February,” and “which bars are serving Christmas lunch.”

Get off your …. and Google it.
		
Click to expand...

This came about from a guy in the Top 100 courses Facebook group who wondered if anyone “local” to St Andrews could tell him if mats was in play when playing next week.

Typed in “Mats St. Andrews” and voilà. First link available had the answer. 

I guess he really just wanted to tell people he was off to play St Andrews.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Pupils going out on their driving test, getting the end of a road, being asked to turn right, mirrors, signal right, position right.......




And turn left......

View attachment 39456

Click to expand...

Who are you to decide what they identify as left or right? Not very progressive of you.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Who are you to decide what they identify as left or right? Not very progressive of you.
		
Click to expand...

Examiners are old school...right is right, left is wrong


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2021)

DaveR said:



			You really are averse to spending money 🤔
		
Click to expand...

There is no pleasure in spending on something like this, it's like getting the roof done. It has to be done but spending a few thousand on this is allowed to be irritating.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 11, 2021)

Piece said:



			Websites with infernal pop-ups within 10s of arrival:

Chat-bot, "how may I help you today?".
Survey box, "do you have a few mins to take a survey?".
Newsletter box, "do you want to sign-up...??"
Cookies box....
No, I want you to F. O. and let me surf the site without interference. I'll 'ask' if I want something.
		
Click to expand...

Especially as thay actually PREVENT you from browing their web site...drives me crackers!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Examiners are old school...right is right, left is wrong
		
Click to expand...

In my test I was told to turn right - proceeded to turn left but thankfully correctly and it wasn't a one-way street so I passed!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Examiners are old school...right is right, left is wrong
		
Click to expand...

Old school for the win! 😁


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 11, 2021)

The cat has fleas *shudder* 😬


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 12, 2021)

We have a proper Walter at work.. now he has apparently run over his foot with a boat last night 🙄


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 12, 2021)

Cliques.

Whatever.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 12, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Cliques.

Whatever.
		
Click to expand...

Be careful the cryptic police will be along shortly wanting an explanation.😁😉


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 12, 2021)

Whatever happened to ringing a telephone number, particularly a business number and getting a human being answering, maybe even saying something like " Can I help you?"
Jeez!


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 12, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Whatever happened to ringing a telephone number, particularly a business number and getting a human being answering, maybe even saying something like " Can I help you?"
Jeez!
		
Click to expand...

Might be because that line is constantly bombarded with heavily accented sales people from off shore call centres … our home line is abused horribly and now my mobile is being used that way. So I never answer a number that is not someone from my addresses.. I guess I am missing out on some hot opportunities


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 12, 2021)

Why bother talking about the environment when your asking everyone to go to the office and work ? If they don’t need to be there then stop the carbon footprint or pay enough to allow them to walk or ride there ? 
I just can not be bothered with all these double standards COP whatever is just farcical and so are the plonkers talking there and then the activists are utter muppets for attacking the normal people. I would ask for divine intervention but I think they are busy causing mayhem and destruction under the global warming banner.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Might be because that line is constantly bombarded with heavily accented sales people from off shore call centres … our home line is abused horribly and now my mobile is being used that way. So I never answer a number that is not someone from my addresses.. I guess I am missing out on some hot opportunities
		
Click to expand...

We recently (6 months or so ago) changed our home handsets to BT ones that block unknown callers because we were working from home and the number we were getting; we have not had one get through since. Might be worth a try if they are that irritating.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Why bother talking about the environment when your asking everyone to go to the office and work ? If they don’t need to be there then stop the carbon footprint or pay enough to allow them to walk or ride there ?
I just can not be bothered with all these double standards COP whatever is just farcical and so are the plonkers talking there and then the activists are utter muppets for attacking the normal people. I would ask for divine intervention but I think they are busy causing mayhem and destruction under the global warming banner.
		
Click to expand...

Does it mean a smaller carbon footprint?  40 people working in one heated office, only putting their home heating on of an evening, as opposed to 40 separate offices being heated during the day.  Granted its not that simple as there is travel to consider, but neither is it as simple as you're suggesting.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 12, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does it mean a smaller carbon footprint?  40 people working in one heated office, only putting their home heating on of an evening, as opposed to 40 separate offices being heated during the day.  Granted its not that simple as there is travel to consider, but neither is it as simple as you're suggesting.
		
Click to expand...

No it’s not as simple as I suggest but pretty much can say that people’s commute is a key issue. As for office heating I don’t remember working in offices that were super insulated either. Also people leave their heating on and economy 7 .. well that was appalling from memory.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 12, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Why bother talking about the environment when your asking everyone to go to the office and work ? If they don’t need to be there then stop the carbon footprint or pay enough to allow them to walk or ride there ?
I just can not be bothered with all these double standards COP whatever is just farcical and so are the plonkers talking there and then the activists are utter muppets for attacking the normal people. I would ask for divine intervention but I think they are busy causing mayhem and destruction under the global warming banner.
		
Click to expand...

We had the ideal op after lockdown to rebuild the country in a more green way

The economy was stuffed, brexit had happened so we had a blank slate to be like right we can start from here ..

Instead we bottled it and just tried to rush back to what was before .. in an attempt to prop up a failing economy

Prime example the tube was always overcrowded and so much cash being invested to reduce that .. well we could have had hybrid working .. 3 days at work 2 at home ... Space out the workers .. less office spaces .. less carbon to heat them and on the side the trains would run at say 80% full rather than 120% in the peaks  .

But no. Too many landlords in government would lose money on smart thinking like that

Even remote locations in say warehouses in locations outside of London so people could hot desk there if needed would reduce carbon

But hey... It's not like we in a mess is it


----------



## Tongo (Nov 12, 2021)

Skin on chips. Just plain lazy.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 12, 2021)

4th hole today. Me and a playing partner hit our golf balls down the middle of the fairway. Both balls in perfect view from the tee. Walk to  balls, downhill and back up hill (balls go out of sight) and both balls have vanished into thin air. Nicked by the crows. My ball was a new TP 5 too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			4th hole today. Me and a playing partner hit our golf balls down the middle of the fairway. Both balls in perfect view from the tee. Walk to  balls, downhill and back up hill (balls go out of sight) and both balls have vanished into thin air. Nicked by the crows. My ball was a new TP 5 too.
		
Click to expand...

If it's any consolation you're not alone, we've had a spate of it.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Nov 12, 2021)

"Mcguire" and "Maquire" WTF?


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 13, 2021)

Buying second hand car and value on my XC 60 according to online buy your car marlarky has dropped by £1200 in 7 days 🙄😕


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If it's any consolation you're not alone, we've had a spate of it. 

Click to expand...

They take them to an area of rough on the course that is not not in play and bury them. Only happens on three holes though, 2nd 3rd and 4th. Why don't they wait until we are going down 18 when the balls are well used and scuffed up?


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 13, 2021)

KFC didn't the boneless chicken in my takeaway. Literally had one job.


----------



## Piece (Nov 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If it's any consolation you're not alone, we've had a spate of it. 

Click to expand...

What happens in that scenario? Do you declare lost ball and back to tee or just drop one where the crow nicked it, under no penalty?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 13, 2021)

Piece said:



			What happens in that scenario? Do you declare lost ball and back to tee or just drop one where the crow nicked it, under no penalty?
		
Click to expand...

Second option 
Outside influence 👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2021)

The climate change police - just above the grammar Nazis.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 13, 2021)

And also the difference between helping your uncle Jack, off a horse, and helping your uncle jack off a horse.


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2021)

rugby becoming a non contact sport


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The climate change police - just above the grammar Nazis.
		
Click to expand...

Are they same people who think China is bad, but doing less about it than us is ok and still insist on buying anything and everything from China?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Are the same people who think China is bad, but doing less about it than us is ok and still insist on buying anything and everything from China?
		
Click to expand...

Yep all those gadgets , toys , tellys , games consoles , even cars


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			They take them to an area of rough on the course that is not not in play and bury them. Only happens on three holes though, 2nd 3rd and 4th. Why don't they wait until we are going down 18 when the balls are well used and scuffed up?  

Click to expand...

Did that to one of my balls on our 7th, I managed to retrieve it & replace it.

The issue used to be confined to the 7th, but recently they've moved to other holes.  This morning's theft occurred on the 1st green, so not at all scuffed up   And don't waste your time changing to yellow balls, that doesn't make a blind bit of difference.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2021)

Piece said:



			What happens in that scenario? Do you declare lost ball and back to tee or just drop one where the crow nicked it, under no penalty?
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Second option
Outside influence 👍
		
Click to expand...

What Fragger said, although I placed mine today as it was stolen from a green.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			And also the difference between helping your uncle Jack, off a horse, and helping your uncle jack off a horse. 

Click to expand...

uncle or Uncle...


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 14, 2021)

Spanish Taxi drivers. Some are robbers. arrived in Madrid and knew  our fare from Airport was £€20 but he said it was 30? After a huge row, my Spanish is limited, he was very unhappy, but changed the rate. Thought he was going to hit me!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 14, 2021)

Left some fully laden poo bags in the car overnight.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Left some fully laden poo bags in the car overnight.
		
Click to expand...

We have a winner.......


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			KFC didn't the boneless chicken in my takeaway. Literally had one job.
		
Click to expand...

The KFC drive through near us in Harrow Weald is notorious for getting the order wrong. We literally have to sit there and hold up the queue to check what's in the bag before leaving the window because they cannot be trusted.


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Left some fully laden poo bags in the car overnight.
		
Click to expand...

Your's or the wife's?


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 14, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Did that to one of my balls on our 7th, I managed to retrieve it & replace it.

The issue used to be confined to the 7th, but recently they've moved to other holes.  This morning's theft occurred on the 1st green, so not at all scuffed up   And don't waste your time changing to yellow balls, that doesn't make a blind bit of difference.
		
Click to expand...

Hit my ball down the left of the third today. Walking towards my ball and a crow is pecking it and moving it along the ground.  It finally picked it up and flew off. I had to run across to the other side of the 2nd fairway to get the ball back. They are taunting us.


----------



## Dando (Nov 14, 2021)

Slime said:



			Your's or the wife's?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they’re the dogs poo bags


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 14, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Left some fully laden poo bags in the car overnight.
		
Click to expand...

Trying to (re)create the aroma of 'pured' new leather?


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The KFC drive through near us in Harrow Weald is notorious for getting the order wrong. We literally have to sit there and hold up the queue to check what's in the bag before leaving the window because they cannot be trusted.
		
Click to expand...

I do that but not well enough this time. 
They've sent me a tenner voucher to use. They'll probably mess that up when I go to use it.


----------



## fundy (Nov 14, 2021)

People who think authoritarianism is a good thing


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 14, 2021)

Car show TV presenters sitting on the bonnets of £150k+ cars...not only sitting on them but in jeans too. If anyone tries to sit or lean against my car they're for it.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 15, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I do that but not well enough this time.
They've sent me a tenner voucher to use. They'll probably mess that up when I go to use it.
		
Click to expand...

Our KFC is also the same - often forget my bonus hot wings....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 15, 2021)

Drive thru’s.
Just park up and walk inside


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 15, 2021)

Piece said:



			What happens in that scenario? Do you declare lost ball and back to tee or just drop one where the crow nicked it, under no penalty?
		
Click to expand...

Of far greater importance, what’s a fella to do when a pesky crow swoops down and steals his Lambert  & Butler fags and Twix from his buggy? That happened to me many years ago before I gave up the fags for Lent, and it totally threw me off my game. At least said crow ended up with a horrible hacking cough. The git.


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 15, 2021)

Once again I feel like I'm surrounded by idiots today like the couple with heavy luggage trying to barge their way on to the train while I'm trying to get off.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 15, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Our KFC is also the same - often forget my bonus hot wings....
		
Click to expand...

Its a mild irritation of mine that KFC don't just do a hot wings meal yet.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 15, 2021)

Those damn pesky universal experts again. Their world view is the only world view.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Nov 15, 2021)

Christmas lights turned on outside houses already!!!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2021)

The Ruskies blowing up one of their old satellites and streaming a load of space junk towards the Space Station forcing the astronauts into their space suits and spacecraft...just in case...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2021)

The iOS15 "upgrade" that has killed Mrs. BiM's iPhone.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The iOS15 "upgrade" that has killed Mrs. BiM's iPhone.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs BiM's ire has now been compounded by receiving a message telling her what's new in iOS15; might be useful if the bloody thing stayed switched on. 

God help anyone who has electronic concert tickets on the AXS app or similar if their phone is doing what hers is.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

Why does my son get up at 6:30 on a weekend and 7:30 on a school day???? I would love a lie in


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 16, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Why does my son get up at 6:30 on a weekend and 7:30 on a school day???? I would love a lie in
		
Click to expand...

We’re due out at 9am this morning and, as usual, Mrs Hobbit set the alarm for 2 hours before. Her reason being it takes a good while to ‘come round’ and then get the make up on. 7am!! I surfaced 15 mins ago, 45 mins to get out the door.


----------



## cliveb (Nov 16, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Why does my son get up at 6:30 on a weekend and 7:30 on a school day???? I would love a lie in
		
Click to expand...

Because he's looking forward to the day at the weekend?
My guess is he's still quite young - once he hits puberty you'll have trouble getting him up before 11.00


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 16, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Why does my son get up at 6:30 on a weekend and 7:30 on a school day???? I would love a lie in
		
Click to expand...

Why do I still wake up at 6:30 on a wk end even though I don’t have to.
I’d love a lay in ☹️


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			We’re due out at 9am this morning and, as usual, Mrs Hobbit set the alarm for 2 hours before. Her reason being it takes a good while to ‘come round’ and then get the make up on. 7am!! I surfaced 15 mins ago, 45 mins to get out the door.
		
Click to expand...

My wife is the same, lies on the bed after a hot bath demanding sugary tea to get going.. lack of discipline! For me it’s alarm goes, get up and start at full pace, but the wife makes the days longer.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why do I still wake up at 6:30 on a wk end even though I don’t have to.
I’d love a lay in ☹️
		
Click to expand...

I do the same but lying in the pit with no pressure is relaxing


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Because he's looking forward to the day at the weekend?
My guess is he's still quite young - once he hits puberty you'll have trouble getting him up before 11.00
		
Click to expand...

Yup he is 9, we have been lucky my brothers boys and our friends kids were up at 5am .. I have to say I am looking forward to this point in time. I can slip off for the morning weekend roll up knowing they both won’t complain ( of cause they will see this positively as I won’t be starting up the lawn mower at 8:30 🙂🤣)


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Why does my son get up at 6:30 on a weekend and 7:30 on a school day???? I would love a lie in
		
Click to expand...

You've obviously brought him up wrong... my dad always loves to tell people how when I was a kid he used to have to prod me to wake me up on Christmas morning. Never been a morning person.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You've obviously brought him up wrong... my dad always loves to tell people how when I was a kid he used to have to prod me to wake me up on Christmas morning. Never been a morning person. 

Click to expand...

That is strange because we do have to wake him up on Christmas Day.. all the excitement that school starts up really tired them out. I am happy but the wife wants to get up early as well .. then is grumpy after lunch 🤣🤣


----------



## Pants (Nov 16, 2021)

You're lucky that she's only grumpy _after_ lunch


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2021)

Twins asleep in kitchen for their nap

10 mins in and youngest is coughing like a trooper, worried she might chuck up

So bring her in

Wide awake not a cough since lol 

Scamp


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 16, 2021)

City fiber, turned up Thursday morning with no warning, closed the road, no access in our out, dug the road up, left a mess not finished the job and buggered off sat afternoon. Not been back since, couldn't go to golf yesterday as I couldn't get out or the driveway. Big hole down the middle of the road.


----------



## cliveb (Nov 16, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			City fiber, turned up Thursday morning with no warning, closed the road, no access in our out, dug the road up, left a mess not finished the job and buggered off sat afternoon. Not been back since, couldn't go to golf yesterday as I couldn't get out or the driveway. Big hole down the middle of the road.

Click to expand...

I wish Jurassic Fibre would do that on my road and get things moving. They told me it would be available in Jan 21, and I've been waiting since Feb to get connected. Grrr.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

Pants said:



			You're lucky that she's only grumpy _after_ lunch 

Click to expand...

To be fair she’s pretty miserable all the time , and loves issuing orders … despite being told she is a fun sponge and like her mother, this behaviour seems to persist.. any help on that front would be greatly appreciated. 
Is there a telephone line she can call that has someone submissive at the other end saying  “yes princess “ ?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 16, 2021)

cliveb said:



			I wish Jurassic Fibre would do that on my road and get things moving. They told me it would be available in Jan 21, and I've been waiting since Feb to get connected. Grrr.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is what they are offering is almost double the price of non fibre, we don't want it at that price neither does anyone else around here tbh.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 16, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			To be fair she’s pretty miserable all the time , and loves issuing orders … despite being told she is a fun sponge and like her mother, this behaviour seems to persist.. any help on that front would be greatly appreciated.
Is there a telephone line she can call that has someone submissive at the other end saying  “yes princess “ ?
		
Click to expand...

I think 90% of the blokes on this forum or looking for a working answer to this question!


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I think 90% of the blokes on this forum or looking for a working answer to this question! 

Click to expand...

I should set up the call centre then !


----------



## Piece (Nov 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The Ruskies blowing up one of their old satellites and streaming a load of space junk towards the Space Station forcing the astronauts into their space suits and spacecraft...just in case...
		
Click to expand...

The film "Gravity"....


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2021)

Kaz said:



			People who spill coffee in the office and just leave the mess for someone else to clean up.
		
Click to expand...

 Same goes with any mess

My fav is when they open dishwasher find it full of clean stuff and don't bother unloading

Or worse .. find it full of dirty and can't be bothered to press start


----------



## GB72 (Nov 16, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Same goes with any mess

My fav is when they open dishwasher find it full of clean stuff and don't bother unloading

Or worse .. find it full of dirty and can't be bothered to press start
		
Click to expand...

You sound like you have met my wife if you add to that having an empty dishwasher and still putting her plates on the worktop.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2021)

GB72 said:



			You sound like you have met my wife if you add to that having an empty dishwasher and still putting her plates on the worktop.
		
Click to expand...

I've very much taken ownership of our dishwasher .. load it after every meal whilst she deals with the girls or goes to rest of an evening 

Empty it every morning playing hold back the toddlers .. who have become like the raptures in Jurassic park ...distracting and sneaking up ..

"Clever girl"


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

GB72 said:



			You sound like you have met my wife if you add to that having an empty dishwasher and still putting her plates on the worktop.
		
Click to expand...

I cook dinner, I pack as I go. But everyone just gets up and leaves their dinner plates on the table .. some excuse about being too busy and yet none of them earn as much as me, so there busy is not fiscally effective 😡


----------



## GB72 (Nov 16, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I cook dinner, I pack as I go. But everyone just gets up and leaves their dinner plates on the table .. some excuse about being too busy and yet none of them earn as much as me, so there busy is not fiscally effective 😡
		
Click to expand...

I do the same then my wife takes the plates out and leaves them on the kitchen worktop irrespective of how empty the dishwasher is. Then when I get up to put them in the dishwasher it is always 'I was about to do that'


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 16, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I do the same then my wife takes the plates out and leaves them on the kitchen worktop irrespective of how empty the dishwasher is. Then when I get up to put them in the dishwasher it is always 'I was about to do that'
		
Click to expand...

I was about to do that… a well repeated line. Do you get nagged for not doing stuff as well 🤣 and “I was about to do that” or “shall I stop doing this and do that “ is not an acceptable response ?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 16, 2021)

A husband will always fix that wonky shelf, there's no need for the wife to remind him every 6 months


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 16, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Same goes with any mess

My fav is when they open dishwasher find it full of clean stuff and don't bother unloading

Or worse .. find it full of dirty and can't be bothered to press start
		
Click to expand...

We recently bought a new slimline dishwasher as the old one was knackered and there was a really expensive Bosch that had a bluetooth connection & an app, so you could turn it on from the comfort of your sofa.  Can anyone tell me why you wouldn't just turn it on when you've loaded it - why would you load it, put the tab in and then go into the lounge to turn it on.
Just sounds like something else to break tbh


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 16, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I've very much taken ownership of our dishwasher .. load it after every meal whilst she deals with the girls or goes to rest of an evening

Empty it every morning playing hold back the toddlers .. who have become like the raptures in Jurassic park ...distracting and sneaking up ..

"Clever girl"
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same, the wife can't load it to get maximum efficiency, so she just leaves it for me now


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			We recently bought a new slimline dishwasher as the old one was knackered and there was a really expensive Bosch that had a bluetooth connection & an app, so you could turn it on from the comfort of your sofa.  Can anyone tell me why you wouldn't just turn it on when you've loaded it - why would you load it, put the tab in and then go into the lounge to turn it on.
Just sounds like something else to break tbh
		
Click to expand...

It's not so much that it's more schedule timer for it to start (like delay start now) but could programme it to always do it so set up once and forever does it 

They do kettles you can set to boil from phone again fill up before bed and set to boil when you get up 

Loads of things like that 

I'd love one that I could disable the buttons and remote for the kids to stop starting


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 16, 2021)

GB72 said:



			You sound like you have met my wife if you add to that having an empty dishwasher and still putting her plates on the worktop.
		
Click to expand...

We're not married to the same woman are we?


----------



## cliveb (Nov 16, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Thing is what they are offering is almost double the price of non fibre, we don't want it at that price neither does anyone else around here tbh.
		
Click to expand...

If City Fibre aren't competitive then fair enough. And digging up the road for a service nobody wants does sound a bit pointless.
Jurassic Fibre is £30pm for 100Mb FTTP, which is all I need. (You can pay more for higher speeds if you want it).


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 16, 2021)

scammers, just had o2 give me a call on the mobile offering me 40% discount off my bill. Relatively easy signs to pick up on that its not genuine (bar the obvious we want to give you 40% off), but you can see how some people would fall for it.

Anyway, had a good few minutes winding them up giving them fake details that they were asking for.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 16, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			scammers, just had o2 give me a call on the mobile offering me 40% discount off my bill. Relatively easy signs to pick up on that its not genuine (bar the obvious we want to give you 40% off), but you can see how some people would fall for it.

Anyway, had a good few minutes winding them up giving them fake details that they were asking for.
		
Click to expand...

If you haven’t already check out Kitboga and Scambaiter on YouTube. Two different approaches to honking the scammers right off. 
Kitboga toys with them by, usually, playing old ladies and then keeping them on the phone for hours and getting them totally wound up. 

Scambaiter is a bit more direct, he hacks them and watches them scam others, warns people and then contacts the scammers and uses their reverse proxy to wipe machines and take phone networks down as the scammers work. 

Both are entertaining and both are getting it right up the scammers.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 16, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			If you haven’t already check out Kitboga and Scambaiter on YouTube. Two different approaches to honking the scammers right off. 
Kitboga toys with them by, usually, playing old ladies and then keeping them on the phone for hours and getting them totally wound up. 

Scambaiter is a bit more direct, he hacks them and watches them scam others, warns people and then contacts the scammers and uses their reverse proxy to wipe machines and take phone networks down as the scammers work. 

Both are entertaining and both are getting it right up the scammers.
		
Click to expand...

Scammers are poisonous, nasty people. Despise them with a passion. I like the sound of the latter paragraph in particular. 

We get a number at work, clear and obvious. I've been through a few styles of reply. I'm currently going for the outright shame response, 'what would your mother think, your grandma etc. Would they be proud of you?' I know it's meaningless but it makes me feel slightly better that I might give them 2 seconds of guilt before they move onto the next person.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2021)

People who leave the tiniest dreg of milk in the bottom of the carton. Not even enough to wet a single cornflake on occasions. Simply use it/pour the two drops away and get the next one ready


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			We recently bought a new slimline dishwasher as the old one was knackered and there was a really expensive Bosch that had a bluetooth connection & an app, so you could turn it on from the comfort of your sofa.  Can anyone tell me why you wouldn't just turn it on when you've loaded it - why would you load it, put the tab in and then go into the lounge to turn it on.
Just sounds like something else to break tbh
		
Click to expand...

Careful, you'll get told off for posting stuff like that on here; you'll be old, resistant to change, anti-tech, stuck in your ways.

I'm 100% with you, something else to go wrong that is totally unnecessary.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 16, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Scammers are poisonous, nasty people. Despise them with a passion. I like the sound of the latter paragraph in particular.

We get a number at work, clear and obvious. I've been through a few styles of reply. I'm currently going for the outright shame response, 'what would your mother think, your grandma etc. Would they be proud of you?' I know it's meaningless but it makes me feel slightly better that I might give them 2 seconds of guilt before they move onto the next person.
		
Click to expand...

The issue is that they are without conscience. They actively prey on the old so doubt they would not scam their own grandmother. 

Kitboga makes me laugh, he did one where he pretended to be an old lady called Lou who was a psychic. The scammer was exhausted by the end.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2021)

Our lodger and her boyfriend ordering food from Pepe's* every single time he is round here, so like 3 times a week. I know it shouldn't annoy me because it doesn't affect me at all, but Christ guys, push the boat out and sample something else once in a while! 😂

*if you didn't know, Pepe's is basically a knock-off of Nando's.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Our lodger and her boyfriend ordering food from Pepe's* every single time he is round here, so like 3 times a week. I know it shouldn't annoy me because it doesn't affect me at all, but Christ guys, push the boat out and sample something else once in a while! 😂

*if you didn't know, Pepe's is basically a knock-off of Nando's.
		
Click to expand...

Be honest you would be cool with it if they ordered you some


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Be honest you would be cool with it if they ordered you some
		
Click to expand...

Not at all! We only do takeaways on the weekend for a start. And in a world where Nando's exist there is simply no reason to buy a poor imitation of it this often!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not at all! We only do takeaways on the weekend for a start. And in a world where Nando's exist there is simply no reason to buy a poor imitation of it this often!
		
Click to expand...

Is it a lot cheaper? I love a good Nandos but the delivery side is shocking


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Is it a lot cheaper? I love a good Nandos but the delivery side is shocking
		
Click to expand...

Not very much cheaper, no. Maybe a quid in it here and there!


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 16, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Is it a lot cheaper? I love a good Nandos but the delivery side is shocking
		
Click to expand...

Do they use diesels?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Do they use diesels?
		
Click to expand...

Back under your bridge


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 16, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Back under your bridge
		
Click to expand...

I

I prefer to cook at home or walk into town to pick up as I find better for the environment


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2021)

Currently on Channel 5 EVERY advert is a Christmas one...it's 5 flipping weeks away!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			I

I prefer to cook at home or walk into town to pick up as I find better for the environment
		
Click to expand...

Must be where you develop your amazing sense of humour and insightful comments 

Anyways my random irritation

Trolls who constantly get away with it


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 16, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Must be where you develop your amazing sense of humour and insightful comments

Anyways my random irritation

Trolls who constantly get away with it
		
Click to expand...

You give a whole new meaning to oxymoron!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 16, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			You give a whole new meaning to oxymoron!
		
Click to expand...

Never go in to troll people... Unlike you. Have you ever said anything postive ever? Or just pick holes in anything.

I'm not everyone's cup of tèa I know that but I don't go looking to troll just because I'm bored


----------



## woofers (Nov 16, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Currently on Channel 5 EVERY advert is a Christmas one...it's 5 flipping weeks away!
		
Click to expand...

Rats ! 5 weeks ago doesn’t seem that long…..so it’ll be here soon.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2021)

woofers said:



			Rats ! 5 weeks ago doesn’t seem that long…..so it’ll be here soon.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I did Google how many weeks as it felt more than that! I do kind of get that some might want to really make the most of this one after last year.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 16, 2021)

@pauljames87 & @PNWokingham 
Give it a rest please, or the wrath of Fragger will descendeth upon thou 😡


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 16, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



@pauljames87 & @PNWokingham
Give it a rest please, or the wrath of Fragger will descendeth upon thou 😡
		
Click to expand...

Sure thing Phil. The second bottle of Malbec is emeliorating today's irritations


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



@pauljames87 & @PNWokingham
Give it a rest please, or *the wrath of Fragger will descendeth* upon thou 😡
		
Click to expand...

I hope that's carbon neutral wrath...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 16, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I hope that's carbon neutral wrath... 

Click to expand...

Or perhaps the Wolls Woyce Wrath


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2021)

woofers said:



			Rats ! 5 weeks ago doesn’t seem that long…..so it’ll be here soon.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but a day later and it'll be behind us!
Roll on Boxing Day.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			We recently bought a new slimline dishwasher as the old one was knackered and there was a really expensive Bosch that had a bluetooth connection & an app, so you could turn it on from the comfort of your sofa.  Can anyone tell me why you wouldn't just turn it on when you've loaded it - why would you load it, put the tab in and then go into the lounge to turn it on.
Just sounds like something else to break tbh
		
Click to expand...





I'd settle for just child lock on mine... Normally goes on overnight but their bottles need a good deep clean .. there is always a work around tho


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 17, 2021)

3 threads being ruined, all 3 having 1 poster in common and said poster ignoring a mod’s advice.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 17, 2021)

Receiving emails from AXS about the latest entry conditions for a concert in November.  That's November 2022!  

Given the reduced carbon emissions thread, I have to wonder how much carbon could be saved if email disappeared overnight...


----------



## GB72 (Nov 17, 2021)

George Ford (only slightly as he has always given his all for Tigers but still.....)


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2021)

Little ones school sent an app announcement (everything is on the app)

School photos delayed because of covid encouraging people to buy the digital copies for £10 now instead of £20 reduced .. we paid the £20 the second they gave the option ..

The amount of parents who didn't get that you could pay £20 (back then) and you got the photo in seconds and go to photo shop and print for like £5 for loads rather than pay £50 for their packs was unreal 

It's a massive con


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2021)

Software edits that take away functions that we need back

Battersea branch is live and running

We had to "upgrade" kennington loop now instead of 4 empty trains in there at once we can get 2

So if one has a problem the south bound blocks back 

Then the north blocks back if a cross train off Morden tries to come up at that moment 

We are promised with next software drop the junction will get much better


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2021)

At least a dozen teenagers all sitting unmasked on the train and with feet on the seats and just gave the guard walking through a mouthful of abuse when he asked for feet on the floor. It is a *generalisation *but I am coming to the conclusion a large proportion of the 15-20 year olds at least locally have little or no respect


----------



## IanM (Nov 17, 2021)

Ordering the wrong Powakaddy Cover bag online and having to reorder and return. 

User error


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 17, 2021)

The number of Europe based Discogs sellers that are no longer shipping to the UK. Getting rare vinyl used to just be expensive, now it's getting impossible.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2021)

Getting emails from a project I haven't officially worked on in a year, asking me to do things for them because their doc controller is off sick. Not even a please either.


----------



## Piece (Nov 18, 2021)

I give the kitchen builder my keys to let himself in when he returns in an hour as I'm out for a few hours.

He turns up the next day.


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 18, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Careful, you'll get told off for posting stuff like that on here; you'll be old, resistant to change, anti-tech, stuck in your ways.

I'm 100% with you, something else to go wrong that is totally unnecessary.
		
Click to expand...

Too late, I know I'm old


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 18, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 39538


I'd settle for just child lock on mine... Normally goes on overnight but their bottles need a good deep clean .. there is always a work around tho
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain - luckily the cats aren't bothered about the dishwasher.
They just bring mice in, who die underneath the dishwasher & honk the kitchen out


----------



## GB72 (Nov 18, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			I feel your pain - luckily the cats aren't bothered about the dishwasher.
They just bring mice in, who die underneath the dishwasher & honk the kitchen out 

Click to expand...

I would be happier with that. One of mine seems to want me to participate in the thrill of the chase so brings them in live so as I can help with the kill.


----------



## Piece (Nov 18, 2021)

Senior managers micro-managing, telling me how to do my job.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2021)

I've done an absolute schoolboy error and accidentally CCed someone an email where me and someone else agreed that he was an idiot further back in the chain. I'm really hoping he doesn't decide to read that far back now.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've done an absolute schoolboy error and accidentally CCed someone an email where me and someone else agreed that he was an idiot further back in the chain. I'm really hoping he doesn't decide to read that far back now. 

Click to expand...

Recall the email


----------



## GB72 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Recall the email
		
Click to expand...

No, don't. Unless things have changed then that emails the recipient and advises that you have asked to recall the email and it means they know something is wrong.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Recall the email
		
Click to expand...

It was sent about 4 days ago. On Gmail. Not really an option.  If he did read back through and see it, then he's not said anything. I guess I'll never know for sure.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It was sent about 4 days ago. On Gmail. Not really an option.  If he did read back through and see it, then he's not said anything. I guess I'll never know for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Wait for the Xmas do, that's where most of these things come out 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Wait for the Xmas do, that's where most of these things come out 😂
		
Click to expand...

This actually isn't work-based, and I rarely ever see this guy in real life. He's the Sunday League fixture secretary. 😬


----------



## GB72 (Nov 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			This actually isn't work-based, and I rarely ever see this guy in real life. He's the Sunday League fixture secretary. 😬
		
Click to expand...

Look out for an away match at the furthest club from you on Boxing day


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			He's the Sunday League fixture secretary. 😬
		
Click to expand...

In my experience of helping to run football teams - he is must likely to be an idiot


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've done an absolute schoolboy error and accidentally CCed someone an email where me and someone else agreed that he was an idiot further back in the chain. I'm really hoping he doesn't decide to read that far back now. 

Click to expand...

I wouldn’t worry, I’ve heard what he calls you. 🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2021)

chrisd said:



			In my experience of helping to run football teams - he is must likely to be an idiot
		
Click to expand...

Oh he's definitely an idiot, that part isn't in doubt. Sadly, for making such a schoolboy error, I guess I am too. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Oh he's definitely an idiot, that part isn't in doubt. Sadly, for making such a schoolboy error, I guess I am too. 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you'll be a budding Sunday League fixture Secretary  👍👍


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 18, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I would be happier with that. One of mine seems to want me to participate in the thrill of the chase so brings them in live so as I can help with the kill.
		
Click to expand...

Ours bring them in, play with them for a bit, then get bored when they run under appliances/behind the shoe cupboard, so I do spend quite a lot of time trying to catch the little bleeders. We've got loads of humane traps in the hallway & the kitchen as well, which do work as long as the dopey mice run into them.
We came down one morning and there was one dead mouse in the hall & a live one in a trap, that one of the cats had pulled into the middle of the floor upside down & was about a foot from the dead one - I was convinced that it was some sort of cat snuff movie.
Our old cat was greedy, so would catch them, bring them in and eat them, leaving us the stomach & a bit of leg/tail to not step in at the bottom of the stairs. At least these two don't eat them.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 18, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			Ours bring them in, play with them for a bit, then get bored when they run under appliances/behind the shoe cupboard, so I do spend quite a lot of time trying to catch the little bleeders. We've got loads of humane traps in the hallway & the kitchen as well, which do work as long as the dopey mice run into them.
We came down one morning and there was one dead mouse in the hall & a live one in a trap, that one of the cats had pulled into the middle of the floor upside down & was about a foot from the dead one - I was convinced that it was some sort of cat snuff movie.
Our old cat was greedy, so would catch them, bring them in and eat them, leaving us the stomach & a bit of leg/tail to not step in at the bottom of the stairs. At least these two don't eat them.
		
Click to expand...

One of mine used to love bringing in live bats and letting them loose in the bedroom


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2021)

GB72 said:



			One of mine used to love bringing in live bats and letting them loose in the bedroom
		
Click to expand...

I had a cat that tried to bring a fully grown male pheasant in through the cat flap. Massive banging at stupid o'clock in the morning and I came downstairs to find the back end of the cat reversing in through the cat flap trying to squeeze the pheasant through after it.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm unable to find a dog chew that our 7-month-old teething "pup" doesn't destroy in half an hour.


----------



## chellie (Nov 18, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I'm unable to find a dog chew that our 7-month-old teething "pup" doesn't destroy in half an hour.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried antler chews https://www.thepetshoppostie.co.uk/antos-antler?msclkid=65fa79b1061c10ecf81e182792558161


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2021)

chellie said:



			Have you tried antler chews https://www.thepetshoppostie.co.uk/antos-antler?msclkid=65fa79b1061c10ecf81e182792558161

Click to expand...

These last my dog months.
We go for the ones that are sliced down the middle.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 18, 2021)

This flammable cladding… why do the leaseholders have to pay a penny for a decision they did not make and the owners of the building who decided to ignore health safety and deploy it, are not being told to pay for rectification??

Some stuff is straight forward


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			This flammable cladding… why do the leaseholders have to pay a penny for a decision they did not make and the owners of the building who decided to ignore health safety and deploy it, are not being told to pay for rectification??

Some stuff is straight forward
		
Click to expand...

To add to this, I was listening to 5 Live earlier today and people who have taken out shared ownership of a flat are having to pay the full remediation costs of fixing the problem. It may be that they only own 50% of the property and are paying rent for the other 50% but 100% of the costs to fix it are on their shoulders which doesn't seem right.


----------



## Neilds (Nov 19, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			This flammable cladding… why do the leaseholders have to pay a penny for a decision they did not make and the owners of the building who decided to ignore health safety and deploy it, are not being told to pay for rectification??

Some stuff is straight forward
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it isn’t as straight forward as you say. Some of the cladding that was fitted complied with the regulations at the time it was fitted so companies are arguing that they shouldn’t have to pay the whole amount to change it. Rightly or wrongly, it is still a big mess and lots are suffering because of it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 19, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Unfortunately it isn’t as straight forward as you say. Some of the cladding that was fitted complied with the regulations at the time it was fitted so companies are arguing that they shouldn’t have to pay the whole amount to change it. Rightly or wrongly, it is still a big mess and lots are suffering because of it.
		
Click to expand...

That’s just wrong on all levels, when are people going to realise that your only renting a flat with a one off payment and possible opportunity to get that rent back and a little bit when you pass the contract on. 
The building owners should be wholly responsible for this .. I don’t understand where or why there is a discussion on this matter, just bring criminal proceedings


----------



## Neilds (Nov 19, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			That’s just wrong on all levels, when are people going to realise that your only renting a flat with a one off payment and possible opportunity to get that rent back and a little bit when you pass the contract on.
The building owners should be wholly responsible for this .. I don’t understand where or why there is a discussion on this matter, just bring criminal proceedings
		
Click to expand...

As I said, *some * of the cladding was legal at the time it was fitted and complied to all the regulations at the time.  How can you bring criminal proceedings in these cases?  Those building companies that are found to have fitted non compliant cladding should definitely be prosecuted and also made to pay to replace the cladding.  But, as in many things in life, it is never black and white (if I am still allowed to say that!)


----------



## GB72 (Nov 19, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			That’s just wrong on all levels, when are people going to realise that your only renting a flat with a one off payment and possible opportunity to get that rent back and a little bit when you pass the contract on.
The building owners should be wholly responsible for this .. I don’t understand where or why there is a discussion on this matter, just bring criminal proceedings
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing because most leases provide that the maintenance, repair and renovation costs of the building are shared between the lessees and add to that the fact that a number of buildings actually have the freehold vested in a management company owned by the individual lessees.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I am guessing because most leases provide that the maintenance, repair and renovation costs of the building are shared between the lessees and add to that the fact that a number of buildings actually have the freehold vested in a management company owned by the individual lessees.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, so possibly the developer/ original builder/owner  is not on that list? They are the ones though that did the work on new builds. The updates become more complex, but someone would have advised on the cladding.. and it’s suitability..


----------



## GB72 (Nov 19, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Okay, so possibly the developer/ original builder/owner  is not on that list? They are the ones though that did the work on new builds. The updates become more complex, but someone would have advised on the cladding.. and it’s suitability..
		
Click to expand...

As long as it was approved by the local authority for building regs at the time then they have done nothing wrong. One of the pitfalls of owning a leasehold property is that you are, in part liable for the building costs. Whilst this example is far more tragic, there are no end of construction methods that have, over the years, been debunked as poor and made properties unmortgageable over night.


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			One of mine used to love bringing in live bats and letting them loose in the bedroom
		
Click to expand...

The wife would absolutely freak if that happened - she's not great with the mice.  That would tip her over the edge


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 19, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			I had a cat that tried to bring a fully grown male pheasant in through the cat flap. Massive banging at stupid o'clock in the morning and I came downstairs to find the back end of the cat reversing in through the cat flap trying to squeeze the pheasant through after it.
		
Click to expand...

One of ours bought in a large pigeon but in terms of bird top trumps, that's a whole different ball game


----------



## bobmac (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't know why people keep cats


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I don't know why people keep cats 

Click to expand...

They don't...cats keep people....they have staff..


----------



## GB72 (Nov 19, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I don't know why people keep cats 

Click to expand...

Cats are wonderful and I would not be without my 2. That said, I would also love a dog but with both of us out of the house for almost 12 hours a day, it would not really be fair on the dog and so we stick with cats who are alll rescued, are great company and totally independent.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			One of mine used to love bringing in live bats and letting them loose in the bedroom
		
Click to expand...

How the hell did it catch live bats?


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 19, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I don't know why people keep cats 

Click to expand...

It's because of their relative independence!
Dogs generally require a far more disciplined/dedicated approach to their care - particularly exercise and often/generally need to be 'kept' (inside or caged) by owners. Cats will quite happily roam, but return (generally) to 'homebase' for food/warmth/place to sleep.
My golfing mate's family 'lost' their dog (old age) a while ago and replaced him with 3 feline brothers (they were only after 1, but...). Far less 'upkeep' and just as 'entertaining'.
At one stage, we had 4, 1 of which was 'my' cat (actually, it was the reverse...I was her person!). She could recognise the sound of my car from far enough away to be waiting on the driveway to show me round 'her' territory each day! She did have 1 negative habit - bringing dead/dying birds for me as 'presents'! Fortunately, this changed/evolved to pairs of socks! Oh, and she loved water (so likely some Siamese genes) especially the garden sprinklers! Her brother actually moved next door, as the food/freedom/love was better/less competitive!


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 19, 2021)

Neilds said:



			.  But, as in many things in life, it is never black and white (if I am still allowed to say that!)
		
Click to expand...

Now that is another random irritation that leaves me to not speaking to anyone because they all get so offended


----------



## GB72 (Nov 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			How the hell did it catch live bats? 

Click to expand...

Probably the same way it caught live rabbits, mice, rats, bats and anything else it could. I decided not to ask, just caught or cleaned up what it brought in and disposed of it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 19, 2021)

My engineering partner has resigned and is going elsewhere. It makes sense because he was moved into department and pushed into a demotion.
These things will always lead to staff leaving. 
I hope he is still in Gothenburg so I can still visit him and we can talk our usual cobblers ☹️. 
But I also hope he is happier at the big V


----------



## Neilds (Nov 19, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			It's because of their relative independence!
Dogs generally require a far more disciplined/dedicated approach to their care - particularly exercise and often/generally need to be 'kept' (inside or caged) by owners. Cats will quite happily roam, but return (generally) to 'homebase' for food/warmth/place to sleep.
My golfing mate's family 'lost' their dog (old age) a while ago and replaced him with 3 feline brothers (they were only after 1, but...). Far less 'upkeep' and just as 'entertaining'.
At one stage, we had 4, 1 of which was 'my' cat (actually, it was the reverse...I was her person!). She could recognise the sound of my car from far enough away to be waiting on the driveway to show me round 'her' territory each day! She did have 1 negative habit - bringing dead/dying birds for me as 'presents'! Fortunately, this changed/evolved to pairs of socks! Oh, and she loved water (so likely some Siamese genes) especially the garden sprinklers! Her brother actually moved next door, as the food/freedom/love was better/less competitive!
		
Click to expand...

We have the ultimate independent pet - a Chilean Rose Tarantula   Only needs cleaning every 6 month or so, hardly eats anything - only had about 6 crickets in the last 2 years, and never needs walking/letting out in the garden.  Just change the water ever week and she is fine.  Only downside, not very entertaining, but at least it keeps the mother in law away


----------



## Dando (Nov 19, 2021)

Neilds said:



			As I said, *some * of the cladding was legal at the time it was fitted and complied to all the regulations at the time.  How can you bring criminal proceedings in these cases?  Those building companies that are found to have fitted non compliant cladding should definitely be prosecuted and also made to pay to replace the cladding.  But, as in many things in life, it is never black and white (if I am still allowed to say that!)
		
Click to expand...

I insure lots of building contractors and you are correct in that the cladding met building regs at the time so the contractors did nothing wrong.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			It's because of their relative independence!
Dogs generally require a far more disciplined/dedicated approach to their care - particularly exercise and often/generally need to be 'kept' (inside or caged) by owners. Cats will quite happily roam, but return (generally) to 'homebase' for food/warmth/place to sleep.
My golfing mate's family 'lost' their dog (old age) a while ago and replaced him with 3 feline brothers (they were only after 1, but...). Far less 'upkeep' and just as 'entertaining'.
At one stage, we had 4, 1 of which was 'my' cat (actually, it was the reverse...I was her person!). She could recognise the sound of my car from far enough away to be waiting on the driveway to show me round 'her' territory each day! She did have 1 negative habit - bringing dead/dying birds for me as 'presents'! Fortunately, this changed/evolved to pairs of socks! Oh, and she loved water (so likely some Siamese genes) especially the garden sprinklers! Her brother actually moved next door, as the food/freedom/love was better/less competitive!
		
Click to expand...

There was a video of a cat caught in a cat flap being accosted by a Shih Tzu, in the laughter thread


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Cats are wonderful and I would not be without my 2. That said, I would also love a dog but with both of us out of the house for almost 12 hours a day, it would not really be fair on the dog and so we stick with cats who are alll rescued, are great company and totally independent.
		
Click to expand...

100% - I would love a dog as well but just not fair. My brother & sister-in-law got another dog about 6 months ago (spent a fortune on a black lab puppy) but go away for the weekend & leave the poor thing at the dog sitters pretty much all of the time because apparently "if they take the dog with them, they can't go to the nice beaches/cottages & have to go to the places that allow dogs".
Very difficult trying to bite my tongue all of the time


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 19, 2021)

People who play video games on their phone with volume turned up! Went for lunch at a cafe/bar and woman at next table played throughout. "Biddley dee, biddley dee, bing bong bee, biddley biddley dee" all through effing lunch.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 19, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			People who play video games on their phone with volume turned up! Went for lunch at a cafe/bar and woman at next table played throughout. "Biddley dee, biddley dee, bing bong bee, biddley biddley dee" all through effing lunch.
		
Click to expand...

People who doing ANYTHING on their phone full volume without headphones


----------



## Slab (Nov 20, 2021)

People who have a handshake that has a backswing... Just why!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 20, 2021)

"Irritations" invading the Gladden The Heart thread.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 20, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			The wife would absolutely freak if that happened - she's not great with the mice.  That would tip her over the edge
		
Click to expand...

We have two lovely Hebridean farm cats we got as teensie kittens, they have a strong hunting instinct.  Last week I slipped on a pair of shoes I keep by the back door.  That’s odd - thinks I - feels like something in the toe of my right shoe.  Took it off and turned it up and a little mouse dropped out and zipped off - chased by the cats.😹😹


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 20, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			"Irritations" invading the Gladden The Heart thread.
		
Click to expand...

There a lot’s of people on here that seem to only be happy if they are being grumpy!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 20, 2021)

Slab said:



			People who have a handshake that has a backswing... Just why!
		
Click to expand...

I've refrained from returning to handshakes - the amount of times my hand has been crushed by a guy who has clearly been keen to always give a firm handshake!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2021)

Fireworks? Again? Wow original

Would love to see them banned. Pointless things


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 20, 2021)

Talking of cats, where's Murphthemog these day's?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 20, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Talking of cats, where's Murphthemog these day's?
		
Click to expand...

Left the forum a while back


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 20, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I've refrained from returning to handshakes - the amount of times my hand has been crushed by a guy who has clearly been keen to always give a firm handshake!
		
Click to expand...

Swift kick to the nuts should sort it 😉


----------



## chellie (Nov 20, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I've refrained from returning to handshakes - the amount of times my hand has been crushed by a guy who has clearly been keen to always give a firm handshake!
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather have that than one that feels like a wet lettuce.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 20, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Left the forum a while back
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, but do you know why?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Thanks, but do you know why?
		
Click to expand...

It became more than an irritation for him - there are a number that have left


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Thanks, but do you know why?
		
Click to expand...

The way the forum was going due to certain posters became a major irritation & frustration to him.  He's not the only one we've lost for the same reason.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 21, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Hit my ball down the left of the third today. Walking towards my ball and a crow is pecking it and moving it along the ground.  It finally picked it up and flew off. I had to run across to the other side of the 2nd fairway to get the ball back. They are taunting us.
		
Click to expand...

We had two geese that had 8 chicks that grew at an alarming rate and started to poo all over the 9th green. With no preditors about they were becoming a flipping nuiscence. Then one day the huge chicks were gone. Proof like magic. The clubhouse was serving a strange meat pie for ages afterwards.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			We had two geese that had 8 chicks that grew at an alarming rate and started to poo all over the 9th green. With no preditors about they were becoming a flipping nuiscence. Then one day the huge chicks were gone. Proof like magic. The clubhouse was serving a strange meat pie for ages afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Probably tastes better than crow pie🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2021)

The indicators have stopped working on my car 😳. Apologies to anyone driving behind me.


----------



## Slime (Nov 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The indicators have stopped working on my car 😳. Apologies to anyone driving behind me.
		
Click to expand...

Quick, put a BMW badge on the back, nobody will be expecting anything different.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			Quick, put a BMW badge on the back, nobody will be expecting anything different.
		
Click to expand...

It did give me a little taster of the world of a BMW driver. I soon realised I was not cut out for driving one. I was constantly apologising although no one else could hear me 😆


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It became more than an irritation for him - there are a number that have left
		
Click to expand...

It's an irritation for me and I'm sure others on here, that once again, the few spoil it for the many.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The way the forum was going due to certain posters became a major irritation & frustration to him.  He's not the only one we've lost for the same reason.
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame as I miss his input on here.
Often his posts were amusing and sometimes off the wall. Had me confused quite a few times. 🤔😅.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			It's a shame as I miss his input on here.
Often his posts were amusing and sometimes off the wall. Had me confused quite a few times. 🤔😅.
		
Click to expand...

It is, as it is with others like D4S, therod & jobr1850.   Murph did make you scratch your head at times, it's fair to say.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 21, 2021)

It is a shame that nice people feel they have leave because of a few nasty ones.

Maybe we should have a BLACK BALL option button, so many strikes and the offending A hole is gone. 
Been nice knowing yous


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			It is, as it is with others like D4S, therod & jobr1850.   Murph did make you scratch your head at times, it's fair to say. 

Click to expand...

He’s many tales of washing his car then it raining always made me chuckle


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2021)

Dando said:



			He’s many tales of washing his car then it raining always made me chuckle
		
Click to expand...

You could have eaten your dinner off that car, but he'd probably have moaned about that as well.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 21, 2021)

Broke my phone at the match yesterday, the screen is blurred and flashing so i went and got a new one today.

All going well transferring my stuff over until I opened my WhatsApp only to find I’ve not backed up my messages🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2021)

Gerwyn Price.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			It's a shame as I miss his input on here.
Often his posts were amusing and sometimes off the wall. Had me confused quite a few times. 🤔😅.
		
Click to expand...

He certainly has an original style 😂

Very nice guy and thankfully him and a number of others are still in touch with some of us so will still be around playing golf. Hopefully one day they will return to brighten the place up again.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 21, 2021)

Double standards!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)

When you send someone an upload template to fill in, with all the formatting & validation done to make it easier, and they send it back having removed all that formatting & validation so you have to redo it. Thanks for that.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)

Kambukka flask that I bought six months ago has started leaking. Useless. Why do I keep buying stuff from TK Maxx.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bath mixer tap is broken. 2 years old. Going to have to spend a few hours talking to Victoria plum to get a new one sent out 

Luckily I managed to do a temp repair. It was working but only hot water (could turn boiler down to 40 degrees, that was plan c) but I took the handle off and used a wrench to have it stuck in the "just warm enough" setting for the kids baths ... 

Not a major issue as we have a working bath and we have a shower in the loft ensuite.

Just annoying


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 22, 2021)

Decent, harmless positive threads that quickly go down hill in to misery and toing and froing.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Decent, harmless positive threads that quickly go down hill in to misery and toing and froing.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah sorry, realise I have been a part of that. Should just have left it to its purpose.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Yeah sorry, realise I have been a part of that. Should just have left it to its purpose.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf, you added to the thread.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 22, 2021)

No Advocaat in Tesco today.
Prospect of December with no Advocaat - disaster.
Couple of bottles (maybe 3) functions as our advent calendar.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

Richard Head parents at kids football matches. An U11 game abandoned because of the parents from a notorious local club causing trouble. 
What is wrong with people?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 22, 2021)

Must remember when I’m out of my locality I shouldn’t call people duck.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Must remember when I’m out of my locality I shouldn’t call people duck.
		
Click to expand...

Is that an East Midlands thing? Derby, Nottingham and the like?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			No Advocaat in Tesco today.
Prospect of December with no Advocaat - disaster.
Couple of bottles (maybe 3) functions as our advent calendar.
		
Click to expand...

Surely this should be in the Gladdens Your Heart thread 😅😉


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is that an East Midlands thing? Derby, Nottingham *and the like?*

Click to expand...

Yes, m'duck.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 22, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Surely this should be in the Gladdens Your Heart thread 😅😉
		
Click to expand...

That just made me twice as irritated as I was this morning.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 22, 2021)

Ubisoft game launcher not launching any games and showing multiple corrupt DLL files despite no config changes at all. Can’t even launch the games directly anymore since Ubiconnect was put in place. 

Bunch of Jeremy Hunts.


----------



## NearHull (Nov 22, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Yes, m'duck.
		
Click to expand...

I was born in North Notts and lived there until I was 16 when I joined up.  Spent my working life calling people m’duck - often in uniform.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2021)

Sally Nugent - nauseating...


----------



## bobmac (Nov 23, 2021)

Day 4 of trying to get through to my local dentist. No queue like the medical centre, just ''all our lines are busy, please call back later''


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2021)

I play the odd silly game on my phone, puzzle things etc. None of them paid for so I get adverts every now and again.. 

Only people with an IQ over 150 can complete this!
Neuro scientists are begging people to play this game!
The less moves you can complete this puzzle the higher your IQ!

Where are the advertising standards for these games? its a joke! 

There you go, if that's the worst thing for my day, then I am doing ok!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Sally Nugent - nauseating...
		
Click to expand...

Awful awful presenter, let the man have a minute before you try and force him to cry.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I play the odd silly game on my phone, puzzle things etc. None of them paid for so I get adverts every now and again..

Only people with an IQ over 150 can complete this!
Neuro scientists are begging people to play this game!
The less moves you can complete this puzzle the higher your IQ!

Where are the advertising standards for these games? its a joke!

There you go, if that's the worst thing for my day, then I am doing ok!
		
Click to expand...

The worst thing is they design adverts that make the games look like fun kind of puzzle-solving games. Then you look it up on Play Store and it's actually just another rip-off of Bejewelled, the advert you saw bears no relation to the game at all. It's weird. Why not just make the game you advertised, I'd play that!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The worst thing is they design adverts that make the games look like fun kind of puzzle-solving games. Then you look it up on Play Store and it's actually just another rip-off of Bejewelled, the advert you saw bears no relation to the game at all. It's weird. Why not just make the game you advertised, I'd play that! 

Click to expand...

YES!!! seems that the mobile game ad domain is a free for all in terms of rules!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2021)

Rooter said:



			YES!!! seems that the mobile game ad domain is a free for all in terms of rules!
		
Click to expand...

I got one today..."not actual game footage"
Er....so why is it in the ad?
Does anyone actually buy things in these adverts?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm after a gaming monitor, done loads of research so far, found a 32" Dell monitor which seemed to tick all the boxes so found it on Amazon. Didn't spot in the reviews that it's a curved screen 😕
Time to start the search again 🙈


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 23, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I play the odd silly game on my phone, puzzle things etc. None of them paid for so I get adverts every now and again..

Only people with an IQ over 150 can complete this!
Neuro scientists are begging people to play this game!
The less moves you can complete this puzzle the higher your IQ!
		
Click to expand...

Then try this: Doing MORE housework can boost Brits' memories, scientists reveal (thesun.co.uk)


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Then try this: Doing MORE housework can boost Brits' memories, scientists reveal (thesun.co.uk)

Click to expand...

quoting the sun? no thanks!! I get the gist though!


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I'm after a gaming monitor, done loads of research so far, found a 32" Dell monitor which seemed to tick all the boxes so found it on Amazon. Didn't spot in the reviews that it's a curved screen 😕
Time to start the search again 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Prefer curved screens for gaming personally. Not quite as aggressive as 1000R but 1500/1800R is nice for getting the "immersion" in the game. Currently got a MSI MAG 34" ultrawide (1500R) 1440p 100Hz and it's great. I have a 27" Samsung 1800R 1440p 144Hz next to it and tbh, I don't see any difference from 100Hz to 144Hz and the Samsung was much more expensive for little to no gain.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Prefer curved screens for gaming personally. Not quite as aggressive as 1000R but 1500/1800R is nice for getting the "immersion" in the game. Currently got a MSI MAG 34" ultrawide (1500R) 1440p 100Hz and it's great. I have a 27" Samsung 1800R 1440p 144Hz next to it and tbh, I don't see any difference from 100Hz to 144Hz and the Samsung was much more expensive for little to no gain.
		
Click to expand...

Well I know I said I’ve done some research but I don’t know what a lot of that means 🤣
It’s for a PS5 so I do know it doesn’t do 1440p, I was looking at a 4k 60hz with hdr model as the hdmi 2.1 monitors look crazy expensive 😳
Never even considered a curved screen, I’ve made a man cave for gaming so it will be me alone sat in front of it, do curved screen really make it a bit more immersive?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2021)

Pushy salesfolk. My badminton racket has developed a rattle inside the handle. I went down my local racket shop to enquire if they could remove the grip and the end-cap, remove whatever is rattling and put a new grip on for me. He goes out the back to check. An older feller from the back shouts "did you buy this racket from us?" and I answer no, I didn't. The first guy comes back out:
"This racket is broken, nothing we can do. You're better off buying a new one - these ones here are all on Black Friday sales."
'Oh. Well I wasn't really planning to buy a new one today, I might go and have a think about that or persist with the current one for now since it still works.'
"Well the handle is broken so you're really better off buying a new one."

Yeah alright mate, wind it in. Clearly the old timer out the back has told you to push for a sale so you can jog on. I'll have a go at fixing it myself I guess. And I'll buy the new grip from elsewhere.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Well I know I said I’ve done some research but I don’t know what a lot of that means 🤣
It’s for a PS5 so I do know it doesn’t do 1440p, I was looking at a 4k 60hz with hdr model as the hdmi 2.1 monitors look crazy expensive 😳
Never even considered a curved screen, I’ve made a man cave for gaming so it will be me alone sat in front of it, do curved screen really make it a bit more immersive?
		
Click to expand...

HDMI 2.1 will stay expensive for a while. I'm just glad that as a PC gamer I get the Displayport option over HDMI. 

The R part refers to the radial curve of the monitor. The lower the number the tighter the curve, 1800R is quite a gentle curve, 1500R is slightly more aggressive but still not too bad and 1000R is going more "wrap-round" style. IMO, and having used both flat and curved monitors, especially in FPS games, I get a better "view of the landscape" with the curved screen as more of it stays in my eyeline than a large flat monitor. 

The 34" ultrawide is huge, a lot bigger than I expected when I bought it but I definitely prefer it to large flat panels.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 23, 2021)

The weird as hell message I was just PM'd on here!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Pushy salesfolk. My badminton racket has developed a rattle inside the handle. I went down my local racket shop to enquire if they could remove the grip and the end-cap, remove whatever is rattling and put a new grip on for me. He goes out the back to check. An older feller from the back shouts "did you buy this racket from us?" and I answer no, I didn't. The first guy comes back out:
"This racket is broken, nothing we can do. You're better off buying a new one - these ones here are all on Black Friday sales."
'Oh. Well I wasn't really planning to buy a new one today, I might go and have a think about that or persist with the current one for now since it still works.'
"Well the handle is broken so you're really better off buying a new one."

Yeah alright mate, wind it in. Clearly the old timer out the back has told you to push for a sale so you can jog on. I'll have a go at fixing it myself I guess. And I'll buy the new grip from elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I've just taken the grip off, got the end cap off and a blob of dried glue fell out. Broken handle my arse.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've just taken the grip off, got the end cap off and a blob of dried glue fell out.* Broken handle my arse.*

Click to expand...

While I appreciate (and agree with) your distrust of the 'shop', until you can identify where that 'blob of dried glue' came from, the possibility that it IS a broken handle still exists.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			While I appreciate (and agree with) your distrust of the 'shop', until you can identify where that 'blob of dried glue' came from, the possibility that it IS a broken handle still exists.
		
Click to expand...

There was only a small cavity and no structural damage visible. The handle is made of wood, and no bits of wood had come apart. It must just be excess glue which has broken off. Nothing wrong with the racket at all.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 23, 2021)

One of the IB protesters is asking the public to pay his rent whilst he's being detained at Her Majesty's pleasure.
Next they'll be asking us to pay their court fees.

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/...c-donation-rent-costs-oliver-roc-b967771.html


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I got one today..."not actual game footage"
Er....so why is it in the ad?
Does anyone actually buy things in these adverts?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same when they show these game adverts on TV. Why not show real footage and let the consumer decide


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Kambukka flask that I bought six months ago has started leaking. Useless. Why do I keep buying stuff from TK Maxx.
		
Click to expand...

The next time you are about to do this, say to yourself "This is a jumble sale" over and over


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 23, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			While I appreciate (and agree with) your distrust of the 'shop', until you can identify where that 'blob of dried glue' came from, the possibility that it IS a broken handle still exists.
		
Click to expand...

Are you related to my wife? That's to sort of reply I get from her. (Just saying, not a wind up or anything, I'm gonna add this to most of my posts from now on).


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 24, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Are you related to my wife? That's to sort of reply I get from her. (Just saying, not a wind up or anything, I'm gonna add this to most of my posts from now on).
		
Click to expand...

She has my sympathy! As well as, apparently, some sort of empathy!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 24, 2021)

Pro snooker players moaning of the right of amateurs to be competing in an event after losing to them.

Maybe consider practicing harder.....🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 24, 2021)

Road still dug up be these city fibre clowns, dug up the pavement this time condoned off the who roads still, even though there is only 50 yards at most, buggered off and are making a mess elsewhere, be nice if they came back and finished the job here first


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2021)

Fun Sponges....


----------



## Imurg (Nov 25, 2021)

They need to find another name for it.....
Black Friday just doesn't work when it lasts a month and a half....
Email from Amazon just now " 2 days of Black Friday"
I despair.....


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			They need to find another name for it.....
Black Friday just doesn't work when it lasts a month and a half....
Email from Amazon just now " 2 days of Black Friday"
I despair.....
		
Click to expand...

Need to get rid of the black as well, just call is Friday


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			They need to find another name for it.....
Black Friday just doesn't work when it lasts a month and a half....
Email from Amazon just now " 2 days of Black Friday"
I despair.....
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Need to get rid of the black as well, just call is Friday 

Click to expand...

Maybe call it something unique like……. “Sale.”


----------



## Imurg (Nov 25, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe call it something unique like……. “Sale.”
		
Click to expand...

Hobbit for PM....the voice of common sense


----------



## bobmac (Nov 25, 2021)

Or maybe we should stop copying everything the Americans do, after all, we don't have thanksgiving or any gold.

https://www.history.com/news/black-friday-thanksgiving-origins-history


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 25, 2021)

For some reason, I find the dog chew my missus bought for the dog "intimidating".


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've just taken the grip off, got the end cap off and a blob of dried glue fell out. Broken handle my arse.
		
Click to expand...



"Sorry mate, the car's knackered. You need a new one."

"I only want you to pump the tyres up?"


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2021)

Fees. Mortgage Fees. I swear there's a fee for moving a pen from the left hand side of the desk to the right with some firms.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2021)

Piece said:





"Sorry mate, the car's knackered. You need a new one."

"I only want you to pump the tyres up?"
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, it was one of the more shameless rip-off attempts I've seen in a while.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Honestly, it was one of the more shameless rip-off attempts I've seen in a while.
		
Click to expand...

My front left car tyre has been leaking air for a few weeks - took it to Mercedes "You need a new tyre - £134"

Took car to halfords...

Fixed the valve that was leaking... free of charge....


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			My front left car tyre has been leaking air for a few weeks - took it to Mercedes "You need a new tyre - £134"

Took car to halfords...

Fixed the valve that was leaking... free of charge....
		
Click to expand...

I think in the case of my badminton racket the lesson learned was don't be lazy and fix it myself in the first place rather than trying to help out a local business, ha.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2021)

What should have been a straightforward MOT on my mobile locker-room aka my 08 Polo - finds a leak from a pipe that means emissions limit is exceeded.  £100 to replace pipe…ho hum.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2021)

When researching stuff I will usually look at the 1* reviews as well as the good reviews…but my goodness … I do wonder about the folks who post such as … _‘Bought as Christmas gift so am not able to provide a review’_…🙄


----------



## GB72 (Nov 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When researching stuff I will usually look at the 1* reviews as well as the good reviews…but my goodness … I do wonder about the folks who post such as … _‘Bought as Christmas gift so am not able to provide a review’_…🙄
		
Click to expand...

I always look at the 3 or 4 star reviews. Especially with holidays, 1 star reviews have a grudge or a unique issue, 5 stars can be fake or just fans of the place or company in general. 3 or 4 stars tend to be more considered and even lookingt at plus and minus points.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I always look at the 3 or 4 star reviews. Especially with holidays, 1 star reviews have a grudge or a unique issue, 5 stars can be fake or just fans of the place or company in general. 3 or 4 stars tend to be more considered and even lookingt at plus and minus points.
		
Click to expand...

…other tip I got (from my daughter) is that when researching consumer goods only take full notice where there are large numbers of reviews.  Where numbers are few then, as you say, overall rating can easily be skewed by ‘biased’ and ‘unreasonable/stupid’ reviews and ratings.  When you are stuck with just a few then yes - good idea to look at the. 3s and 4s.  

Also when looking at reviews of such as holidays, hotels, restaurants I am sensitive to the fact that our dear cousins from across the pond can have extremely high expectations and can find the ‘quirkiness’ and ‘limitations’ of UK establishments very difficult to ‘accept’.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When researching stuff I will usually look at the 1* reviews as well as the good reviews…but my goodness … I do wonder about the folks who post such as … _‘Bought as Christmas gift so am not able to provide a review’_…🙄
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah. Some people really struggle with the concept of reviewing something. I'll be looking at sportswear, football boots, whatever it is, and see a one star review that says "Wrong size was delivered, product returned." or something similar. How is that a review of the item?? The reverse is true as well "Product received within 48 hours, great service." Yes but was it any good?? Absolute donkeys.


----------



## chellie (Nov 25, 2021)

Companies who don't reply to email enquiries. Both local businesses as well. Won't be spending money with them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Also when looking at reviews of such as holidays, hotels, restaurants I am sensitive to the fact that our dear cousins from across the pond can have extremely high expectations and can find the ‘quirkiness’ and ‘limitations’ of UK establishments very difficult to ‘accept’.
		
Click to expand...

This is massively true when it comes to hotel rooms. Americans expect huge rooms and many hotels in cities are more compact, historical buildings, land prices are a premium etc. You have to read past those 'small room' complaints, as you rightly point out.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This is massively true when it comes to hotel rooms. Americans expect huge rooms and many hotels in cities are more compact, historical buildings, land prices are a premium etc. You have to read past those 'small room' complaints, as you rightly point out.
		
Click to expand...

Americans and hotel rooms are a hellish combination. I am on a couple of Facebook groups for resorts in Antigua and they have discussions about exactly what room number they should have etc. On a resort trip, the room it pretty irrelevant, I am hardly in it. Free gifts are another one. Some of the rows I have seen because they did not get their free tote bag or because their resort bag tags did not arrive before departure. It is insane. Oh, and they seem to want to know eveything about everything before they arrive, they seriously do not want any of their trip to be a surprise or to find and discover things for themselves. Rant over


----------



## Slab (Nov 25, 2021)

Finishing exercise walk this morning, walking on road towards oncoming traffic and bus deliberately veers towards us then veers off again less then 30 yards away 

Prat


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2021)

People whining about Black Friday, if you’re not interested in it, just ignore it.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 25, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Americans and hotel rooms are a hellish combination. I am on a couple of Facebook groups for resorts in Antigua and they have discussions about exactly what room number they should have etc. On a resort trip, the room it pretty irrelevant, I am hardly in it. Free gifts are another one. Some of the rows I have seen because they did not get their free tote bag or because their resort bag tags did not arrive before departure. It is insane. Oh, and they seem to want to know eveything about everything before they arrive, they seriously do not want any of their trip to be a surprise or to find and discover things for themselves. Rant over
		
Click to expand...

I remember watching a documentary on some Americans who came to the UK for a holiday.  It was shocking.  They brought their own food as they didn't know what we ate over here, and complained as the statues in the Roman baths looked old and worn.  
We were flying back from the States and were set next to a young American girl who only had US Dollars and just thought all the shops would take them because "They're American dollars!"


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I remember watching a documentary on some Americans who came to the UK for a holiday.  It was shocking.  They brought their own food as they didn't know what we ate over here, and complained as the statues in the Roman baths looked old and worn.  
We were flying back from the States and were set next to a young American girl who only had US Dollars and just thought all the shops would take them because "They're American dollars!"
		
Click to expand...

Well they are raised on a mainstream diet of believing the whole world revolves around them. You see it in every disaster movie where "saving the world" generally means one or two of the larger American states.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well they are raised on a mainstream diet of believing the whole world revolves around them. You see it in every disaster movie where "saving the world" generally means one or two of the larger American states.
		
Click to expand...

To give them a small bit of credit, most of the places that are seen as short hall for them, Carribean, Mexico, central america etc do welcome US dollars more than their own currency and so they are used to travelling to another country and having them take US Currency. I remember going to a shop in the Cayman Islands that would only take US dollars and not thier own currency


----------



## Neilds (Nov 25, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			People whining about Black Friday, if you’re not interested in it, just ignore it.
		
Click to expand...

If only we could! Getting bombarded with loads of emails from every site I ever bought anything form online.  Bloody annoying!


----------



## Pants (Nov 25, 2021)

Neilds said:



			If only we could! Getting bombarded with loads of emails from every site I ever bought anything form online.  Bloody annoying!
		
Click to expand...

Erm...   Spam filter?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2021)

Neilds said:



			If only we could! Getting bombarded with loads of emails from every site I ever bought anything form online.  Bloody annoying!
		
Click to expand...

You don’t have to read them, just delete as soon as you see “sale” or “Black Friday” in the title.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 25, 2021)

If someone finds it irritating, that is all that is required to warrant a place on the thread. Really no need to debate it as it is pure opinion what is irritating and what is not.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2021)

GB72 said:



			If someone finds it irritating, that is all that is required to warrant a place on the thread. Really no need to debate it as it is pure opinion what is irritating and what is not.
		
Click to expand...

These things happen though, ie, your debate over US tourists.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 25, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			These things happen though, ie, your debate over US tourists.

Click to expand...

No debate, added my own irritation. Never implied anyone was wrong to be irritated.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2021)

GB72 said:



			No debate, added my own irritation. Never implied anyone was wrong to be irritated.
		
Click to expand...

I was agreeing with you.


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm also very irritated by Black Friday, meaning the Friday after Thanksgiving, on the grounds that the UK does not celebrate Thanksgiving, that BF has been going on for what seems weeks now, that so called bargains have been sold cheaper recently, that it's a complete load of (bleep).


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 25, 2021)

People on this forum becoming more and more randomly irritated by each other.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 26, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			I'm also very irritated by Black Friday, meaning the Friday after Thanksgiving,
		
Click to expand...

Watch out, you'll have foxy along soon to tell you you're wrong


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Watch out, you'll have foxy along soon to tell you you're wrong 

Click to expand...

And his post will include lots of exclamation marks(shouting).


----------



## bobmac (Nov 26, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			And his post will include lots of exclamation marks(shouting).
		
Click to expand...

I won't know, I've got him on ignore


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, yeah. Some people really struggle with the concept of reviewing something. I'll be looking at sportswear, football boots, whatever it is, and see a one star review that says "Wrong size was delivered, product returned." or something similar. How is that a review of the item?? The reverse is true as well "Product received within 48 hours, great service." Yes but was it any good?? Absolute donkeys. 

Click to expand...

I sometimes wonder what the point of reviews would be for some items. I recently bought a dozen tour speed golf balls from Amazon. I haven’t done a review as I don’t see the point, folks know what a golf ball is. 

My review would end up being sarcastic. 

“Bought these to play golf with. They are white, round and very hard. They are also easily lost if you’re not good at golf.”


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 26, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I won't know, I've got him on ignore 

Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			To give them a small bit of credit, most of the places that are seen as short hall for them, Carribean, Mexico, central america etc do *welcome US dollars more than their own currency *and so they are used to travelling to another country and having them take US Currency. I remember going to a shop in the Cayman Islands that would only take US dollars and not thier own currency
		
Click to expand...

As you find in Cambodia…as a result of fairly recent history of course.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			People on this forum becoming more and more randomly irritated by each other.
		
Click to expand...

Gotta take out our pent-up frustrations and irritations somehow…😉


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Gotta take out our pent-up frustrations and irritations somehow…😉
		
Click to expand...

Wait until the really bad weather arrives.....


----------



## BrianM (Nov 26, 2021)

Argos, everything that I ordered has now been cancelled 🤬


----------



## Wilson (Nov 26, 2021)

People agreeing timescales when they have no knowledge of said timescale, then ignore me when I say it can't be met, and are now trying to shift the blame to me as the client are unhappy - another reason why I put everything in writing.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2021)

Wilson said:



			People agreeing timescales when they have no knowledge of said timescale, then ignore me when I say it can't be met, and are now trying to shift the blame to me as the client are unhappy - another reason why I put everything in writing.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the reason I left Purchasing/Inventory Control nearly 20 years ago and became a driving instructor ...Still many wassocks to deal with but they don't own me..


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 26, 2021)

AZ making a big song and dance about their new HQ like they deliberately spent over £1bn.

It’s four years late opening, at least three times over the (incorrect) original budget, and still isn’t finished.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2021)

The temperature control in my car is via a touchscreen.
It starts at "Lo" and goes in 1°C increments up to 18° where it changes to 0.5° increments all the way 24° when it reverts back 1°gaps..
Do they really think we can tell the difference between 20.5 and 21°..???
Really???


----------



## RichA (Nov 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The temperature control in my car is via a touchscreen.
It starts at "Lo" and goes in 1°C increments up to 18° where it changes to 0.5° increments all the way 24° when it reverts back 1°gaps..
Do they really think we can tell the difference between 20.5 and 21°..???
Really???
		
Click to expand...

Drove a couple of cars at work with touchscreen climate control. Hated being unable to just reach for the rotary dial. For me, it's one of the things in a car that technology makes worse. It prevented me from buying an otherwise perfect Volvo estate last year.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 26, 2021)

RichA said:



			Drove a couple of cars at work with touchscreen climate control. Hated being unable to just reach for the rotary dial. For me, it's one of the things in a car that technology makes worse. It prevented me from buying an otherwise perfect Volvo estate last year.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to know how many accidents are caused by fiddling with these touchscreens, on my XC40 changing the temp or turning the radio over guarantees I'm gonna be on the wrong side of the road before I've finished! I have to make sure its all perfect before I pull away.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The temperature control in my car is via a touchscreen.
It starts at "Lo" and goes in 1°C increments up to 18° where it changes to 0.5° increments all the way 24° when it reverts back 1°gaps..
Do they really think we can tell the difference between 20.5 and 21°..???
Really???
		
Click to expand...

Does no one else just set the temp at a comfortable level and leave it on auto?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



*I would like to know how many accidents are caused by fiddling with these touchscreens*, on my XC40 changing the temp or turning the radio over guarantees I'm gonna be on the wrong side of the road before I've finished! I have to make sure its all perfect before I pull away.
		
Click to expand...

An awful lot more than people own up to would be my opinion.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			An awful lot more than people own up to would be my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the same number as those lighting a cigarette, or changing a cassette, or changing the station when you had to manually tune it!


----------



## cliveb (Nov 26, 2021)

Needed to ask a couple of questions about a pension that's about to start.
Called the helpline.
Sat through the interminable introductory messages and menus.
Finally got to the end of that and next thing that happens...
"The line is busy".
Click.
Call ended. No queue.
Not even the decency to apologise before hanging up on me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Does no one else just set the temp at a comfortable level and leave it on auto?
		
Click to expand...

I have the same temp, summer or winter, never change it. My FIL gets in his car on a cold day and turns it up to max. It blows out cold air at high speed but then eventually gets to the right temp. After a few minutes everyone in the car starts to sweat and so he turns it down to the minimum temp. Can you see how this goes? Max to min, every few minutes. I've suggested just leaving it at an ambient temp but he wont have it. It's stressful being in his car


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Does no one else just set the temp at a comfortable level and leave it on auto?
		
Click to expand...

Not when you have to have windows open all the time..a day like today the temperature is up but on a warm day right down...


----------



## Captainron (Nov 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Not when you have to have windows open all the time..a day like today the temperature is up but on a warm day right down...
		
Click to expand...

Stop farting in the car then..🤣🤣


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Not when you have to have windows open all the time..a day like today the temperature is up but on a warm day right down...
		
Click to expand...

 I did away with the programmer
In winter I just turn the thermostat down to 15 degrees around 9 pm also when going out. Usually set to 19 degrees but adjust to suit.
Only takes 10 minutes for the place to heat up, turn radiators off in unused rooms.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Stop farting in the car then..🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

That's an idea.......
We're into the season of Freeze your Nads off if you want to take a driving test...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That's an idea.......
We're into the season of Freeze your Nads off if you want to take a driving test...
		
Click to expand...

Geordie driving instructors will be in T shirts and shorts...😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2021)

Finally getting some decent music whilst on hold & the phone then being answered far too quickly... 

Gave the lady on the other end a laugh.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Finally getting some decent music whilst on hold & the phone then being answered far too quickly... 

Gave the lady on the other end a laugh.
		
Click to expand...

Was it the new Adele album?


----------



## Neilds (Nov 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I did away with the programmer
In winter I just turn the thermostat down to 15 degrees around 9 pm also when going out. Usually set to 19 degrees but adjust to suit.
Only takes 10 minutes for the place to heat up, turn radiators off in unused rooms.
		
Click to expand...

You have radiators in your car???????


----------



## RichA (Nov 26, 2021)

Neilds said:



			You have radiators in your car???????

Click to expand...

Erm. I do.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I did away with the programmer
In winter I just turn the thermostat down to 15 degrees around 9 pm also when going out. Usually set to 19 degrees but adjust to suit.
Only takes 10 minutes for the place to heat up, *turn radiators off in unused rooms.*

Click to expand...

This CAN be false economy (if that's the reason for doing so). Temperature differences are the primary reason for draughts and it's often these that give the impression of areas being cold. There may be other reasons why heat is escaping from unused rooms - e.g. blinds/curtains left open even with double glazing installed; gaps in doorways/doorways to those unused left open.


----------



## DRW (Nov 26, 2021)

Gorilla glue over the hands


----------



## Slime (Nov 26, 2021)

DRW said:



			Gorilla glue over the hands
		
Click to expand...

It's good stuff, isn't it?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 26, 2021)

Slime said:



			It's good stuff, isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

You think that’s strong stuff, try JB Weld. Used it to reattach an alternator that the swing bolt casing had snapped off of. We later figured we’d have to cut the bloody thing off to replace it, it’s that strong.


----------



## chellie (Nov 27, 2021)

Neighbours who don't secure their bins when it's as windy as it was last night. We now have half their rubbish over our front garden and the rest of it must have blown down the street.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 27, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When researching stuff I will usually look at the 1* reviews as well as the good reviews…but my goodness … I do wonder about the folks who post such as … _‘Bought as Christmas gift so am not able to provide a review’_…🙄
		
Click to expand...

I just read a review for a pair of golf shoes. Buyer gave them 5 stars and said "my husband really loves them". Then says "he hasn't worn them on the course yet".


----------



## bobmac (Nov 27, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			I just read a review for a pair of golf shoes. Buyer gave them 5 stars and said "my husband really loves them". Then says "he hasn't worn them on the course yet".
		
Click to expand...

On the other hand, I read someone give a brilliant review on a table saw and gave it 3 out of 5 stars


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 27, 2021)

Garden fence will need repairing after last night's storm


----------



## AliMc (Nov 27, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Garden fence will need repairing after last night's storm 

Click to expand...

Dunbar is closed today, damage to both clubhouse and pro shop roofs, course mostly unaffected, seen a video of numerous trees felled in the John Muir park


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 27, 2021)

Abuse online .. since when was it acceptable to insult someone who offered up an opinion that you disagree with to refer to them as an idiot/clown/muppet…etc,  and no rational argument to counter the opinion?? And even when there is an opinion it’s fundamentally based on being a fan.
Then when it is raised as abuse it’s deemed acceptable… social media needs to clean up and we need to stop this behaviour as it will start to become the acceptable behaviour in our society and the bullies will win .


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 27, 2021)

Receiving Christmas cards in November.


----------



## Pants (Nov 27, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			Receiving Christmas cards in November.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder.  Must get started


----------



## bobmac (Nov 28, 2021)

I've just had an email from screwfix telling me that black Friday ends tomorrow


----------



## bobmac (Nov 28, 2021)

I was just watching a Youtube video showing how to install windows 11.

''At this point you're going to want to go ahead and check the install going forward''
I'm getting old


----------



## Dando (Nov 28, 2021)

Only getting 2hrs sleep.

I’m going to be grumpy today


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 28, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			Receiving Christmas cards in November.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 28, 2021)

Gov't  announcing "Return to UK" day 2 tests now have to be PCR and you have to isolate until you have a negative result. No issue with that  - except.... I get home from Spain late on a Thursday and have a foursomes match early Friday - which was the only day all 4 of us could get together. And now I'll not be able to do it. (And we got to the final last year). Rats ...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 28, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I've just had an email from screwfix telling me that black Friday ends tomorrow 

Click to expand...

I see that Black Friday is now morphing into Cyber Monday
Give me strength 🙄


----------



## bobmac (Nov 28, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I see that Black Friday is now morphing into Cyber Monday
Give me strength 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, when does Cyber Monday finish, before winkers Wednesday I hope?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 28, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I was just watching a Youtube video showing how to install windows 11.

''At this point you're going to want to go ahead and check the install going forward''
I'm getting old 

Click to expand...

But were you able to drill down the installation process within the parameters of the information that was forthcoming in the chosen media format?
Or have you been going backwards going forward?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 28, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			But were you able to drill down the installation process within the parameters of the information that was forthcoming in the chosen media format?
Or have you been going backwards going forward?
		
Click to expand...

I literally died trying to follow the install guide. I'll give any more replies a good watch


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 28, 2021)

More woke madness!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rd-Christmas-jab-drive-offend-minorities.html


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 28, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			More woke madness!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rd-Christmas-jab-drive-offend-minorities.html

Click to expand...

Nonsense article in the Dailyracist that has the sole purpose of winding up people looking to be wound up.


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2021)

Microsoft surface pro power supply packing in, and it being nearly £100 for a replacement!!!!!!!

That or £20 for a cheap knock off on Amazon lol


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 28, 2021)

My dad used to have it delivered. When I gained the tiniest awareness as a teenager I asked him why. He told me, "I need to know what we are up against."


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 28, 2021)

Had my glasses in my pocket whilst playing today, nothing unusual, bent over and they snapped in half, presumably the cold had made them more brittle :-(


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2021)

Influx of Australian reality programs on our TV lately. Bad enough that we have the English ones, now it's Married At First Sight Australia, Love Island Australia, Australian Bake Off. Imagination and creativity of TV programmers must be at an all time low.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Influx of Australian reality programs on our TV lately. Bad enough that we have the English ones, now it's Married At First Sight Australia, Love Island Australia, Australian Bake Off. Imagination and creativity of TV programmers must be at an all time low.
		
Click to expand...

Married a f s Aus has been on a while now, my wife has watched every single episode....


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Influx of Australian reality programs on our TV lately. Bad enough that we have the English ones, now it's Married At First Sight Australia, Love Island Australia, Australian Bake Off. Imagination and creativity of TV programmers must be at an all time low.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it's all about supply and demand.
A sad reflection on sections of today's society.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2021)

Everyone being grumpy 😠 - it’s nearly Xmas 😠


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Nonsense article in the Dailyracist that has the sole purpose of winding up people looking to be wound up.
		
Click to expand...


Thank god for that!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everyone being grumpy 😠 - it’s nearly Xmas 😠
		
Click to expand...

No its not..its still November


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everyone being grumpy 😠 - it’s nearly Xmas 😠
		
Click to expand...

"Everyone"?
Not in my house


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everyone being grumpy 😠 - *it’s nearly Xmas* 😠
		
Click to expand...

That's why I'm grumpy. I hate Xmas.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 28, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Thank god for that!
		
Click to expand...

Don’t bring religion into another thread.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everyone being grumpy 😠 - it’s nearly Xmas 😠
		
Click to expand...

And anyway..I'm officially a Grumpy Old Man...don't take my fun away...


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And anyway..I'm officially a Grumpy Old Man...don't take my fun away...
		
Click to expand...

No need to announce it, everyone knows.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Influx of Australian reality programs on our TV lately. Bad enough that we have the English ones, now it's Married At First Sight Australia, Love Island Australia, Australian Bake Off. Imagination and creativity of TV programmers must be at an all time low.
		
Click to expand...

I quite enjoyed the first couple of UK ones as a kind of social experiment...which proved that human relationships are way more complex than just sticking a well-suited pair together. Then the Aussie one became a version of Love Island and the UK one followed suit.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 28, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			More woke madness!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rd-Christmas-jab-drive-offend-minorities.html

Click to expand...

This ones a belter……

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...ion-photographer-asked-gentlemen-help-ladies/

It’s behind a paywall but in a nutshell 
New Cambridge University students were getting pictures taken by an older photographer who, at the end of the session, said that if the “ladies” couldn’t get down from the platform, perhaps some “gentlemen would be willing to help”.
This led to a letter of complaint from the students asking that the photographer (who is not university staff) be given a formal due to him creating a “targeted atmosphere of inequality” where students were “made to feel unsafe”. It’s recommended that he is not put “in proximity to students” again.
Equating civil language like this, to violence is quite obviously an absolute joke!


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 28, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			This ones a belter……

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...ion-photographer-asked-gentlemen-help-ladies/

It’s behind a paywall but in a nutshell
New Cambridge University students were getting pictures taken by an older photographer who, at the end of the session, said that if the “ladies” couldn’t get down from the platform, perhaps some “gentlemen would be willing to help”.
This led to a letter of complaint from the students asking that the photographer (who is not university staff) be given a formal due to him creating a “targeted atmosphere of inequality” where students were “made to feel unsafe”. It’s recommended that he is not put “in proximity to students” again.
Equating civil language like this, to violence is quite obviously an absolute joke!
View attachment 39701

Click to expand...

Remind me again who is being triggered here?


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Don’t bring religion into another thread.
		
Click to expand...

i don't need you telling me what i can post on here thanks!

It was my "random irritation of the day" on the stupidity of the woke policy *not the religious angle*.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 29, 2021)

Power is off at work. No lighting, no heating 🥶. I can respond to enquiries but we can't produce anything, we are mfrs. Likely to be off all day but we have collections today so I have to sit and wait for them to happen.

Edit : Power is back on. I have no feeling in my hands but at least we have heating again


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 29, 2021)

First time I have used the rear demister in my new, old, car to clear the ice this morning. It barely works. One bottom corner is great, the rest is barely functional. I had the rear windows, including back window, tinted, the glass was completely clear and I have only gone for a factory fit tint, not drug dealer blacked out, and they may have broken the connection. They may not have done, it may have not worked since I have had it. Not sure if it can be resolved or whether it is just how it is unless I replace the whole rear window, which I can not justify. Irritating.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			First time I have used the rear demister in my new, old, car to clear the ice this morning. It barely works. One bottom corner is great, the rest is barely functional. I had the rear windows, including back window, tinted, the glass was completely clear and I have only gone for a factory fit tint, not drug dealer blacked out, and they may have broken the connection. They may not have done, it may have not worked since I have had it. Not sure if it can be resolved or whether it is just how it is unless I replace the whole rear window, which I can not justify. Irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Surely if the connection is broken then none of the window would demist?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 29, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Surely if the connection is broken then none of the window would demist? 

Click to expand...

That is entirely logical but I'm not sure why one section, about 10 x 15cm in the bottom, passenger side corner, would work perfectly but the rest would not?

Hopefully some one may have the answer, google has failed me so far.


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2021)

Windows 11 update!

Seems my processor meets their criteria but isnt on the list of approved processors, 6th gen i7 too old and they obviously think I need to update. Looks like im staying on windows 10 

Now to fix why no other microsoft programs will boot up now sigh


----------



## Slab (Nov 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is entirely logical but I'm not sure why one section, about 10 x 15cm in the bottom, passenger side corner, would work perfectly but the rest would not?

Hopefully some one may have the answer, google has failed me so far.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't the connection usually come into the window from both sides. So depending where the break is & which gridline its possible/probable some of the glass will still defrost

If you can find the broken gridline then repair kits used to be sold in halfords etc


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Remind me again who is being triggered here?
		
Click to expand...


Its you mate, every single time. As soon as someone posts anything remotely criticising "The Wokery" you dive in with a defence. Its Pavlovian and i love it!


----------



## GB72 (Nov 29, 2021)

Few people I know now complaining that we should all be put on furlough again. THey have no concern about Covid as many of their actions would tell you but they do want a paid month off over Xmas. When I brought it up, however, this furlough shoud not be coupled with a lockdown as then they could  not celebrate Xmas.

Sadly, amongst some people I know, there remains a desire to cherry pick covid measures that suit their lifestyles.


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 29, 2021)

As happened to me just now, and in all of Mankind's geography, history, evolution and linguistic development the pinnacle of his achievement seems to be that when getting a train he is able to communicate remotely by announcing: "I'm on the train." on his mobile when on Cross Country trains there is no Quiet Zone to escape to.

Is there a more irritating phrase?


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 29, 2021)

Doing a migration the last weekend before Christmas and then wandering why nobody wants to log on at 7am on a Sunday morning to do the verification checks.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 29, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			As happened to me just now, and in all of Mankind's geography, history, evolution and linguistic development the pinnacle of his achievement seems to be that when getting a train he is able to communicate remotely by announcing: "I'm on the train." on his mobile when on Cross Country trains there is no Quiet Zone to escape to.

Is there a more irritating phrase?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, on the golf course, when your second hit is a good'un

"Why didn't I do that the first time?"        😂😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2021)

I wasn't there for footy on Sunday, but as I understand it we had an over-zealous ref who was being assessed. He told some of our players they couldn't wear baselayers that didn't match the main colour of the shirt - a ridiculous rule that should apply to professional football only where they get given everything they wear, it's unreasonable to expect Sunday League players to buy baselayers that match their team's kit for goodness sake. Then he was handing out cards like confetti apparently. An 18-year-old who's a new player for us and seems like a nice lad, picked up two yellows for the softest fouls you'll ever see I'm told. It's only the second red card we've ever had, the first was many years ago for someone who threw a punch, and that guy never played for us again. Now this young lad has a £35 fine waiting for him. The ref obviously didn't care about that or give it any consideration. It's enough to drive young people out of the game. The ref even had the option of not logging the cards on the system, but no, he has put it through so the fine stands. For a young lad to have to pay another 35 quid for a couple of innocuous fouls is outrageous in my opinion.


----------



## drdel (Nov 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I wasn't there for footy on Sunday, but as I understand it we had an over-zealous ref who was being assessed. He told some of our players they couldn't wear baselayers that didn't match the main colour of the shirt - a ridiculous rule that should apply to professional football only where they get given everything they wear, it's unreasonable to expect Sunday League players to buy baselayers that match their team's kit for goodness sake. Then he was handing out cards like confetti apparently. An 18-year-old who's a new player for us and seems like a nice lad, picked up two yellows for the softest fouls you'll ever see I'm told. It's only the second red card we've ever had, the first was many years ago for someone who threw a punch, and that guy never played for us again. Now this young lad has a £35 fine waiting for him. The ref obviously didn't care about that or give it any consideration. It's enough to drive young people out of the game. The ref even had the option of not logging the cards on the system, but no, he has put it through so the fine stands. For a young lad to have to pay another 35 quid for a couple of innocuous fouls is outrageous in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

His team should chip in for the fine.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2021)

drdel said:



			His team should chip in for the fine.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we are talking about whether we can do that at the moment. It's the lack of consideration from the ref that annoys me. They seem to think they're reffing in the Premier League. We've had such an increase in ridiculous yellow cards this season that I'm starting to believe the league have told them to generate more fines.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2021)

drdel said:



			His team should chip in for the fine.
		
Click to expand...

We use to charge £5 in match fees even back in the mid 80's. The idea was it would pay any fines, any unexpected costs in the season and if we didn't use the cash we used 50% of the money raised from the start of the season until the last game before Christmas to pay for the Christmas night out, and we then used the money left at the end of season to pay for presentation nights. We only had a handful of sending offs in the ten years I was involved


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We use to charge £5 in match fees even back in the mid 80's. The idea was it would pay any fines, any unexpected costs in the season and if we didn't use the cash we used 50% of the money raised from the start of the season until the last game before Christmas to pay for the Christmas night out, and we then used the money left at the end of season to pay for presentation nights. We only had a handful of sending offs in the ten years I was involved
		
Click to expand...

We charge £5 subs to play also, that pays for the pitch and referee fees though. Plus a signing on fee for each player at the start of the season, varies between £30 and £50 depending on whether we need new kits, new footballs, etc. We also give back any surplus in Christmas or end of season drinks, but typically there isn't much surplus. But fines are additionally as previously we've been able to say it's your fault if you get booked, basically. This is the first season where that's seemingly changed and people are getting booked for no reason.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I wasn't there for footy on Sunday, but as I understand it we had an over-zealous ref who was being assessed. He told some of our players they couldn't wear baselayers that didn't match the main colour of the shirt - a ridiculous rule that should apply to professional football only where they get given everything they wear, it's unreasonable to expect Sunday League players to buy baselayers that match their team's kit for goodness sake.
		
Click to expand...

We had a ref like that a couple of weeks ago at my younger son's under 11 match. It was freezing cold and raining and one of the opposition players had black base layers on but his shirt was red. The ref told him he would have to take it off even though he had a long sleeved football shirt on and you could only see the cuffs poking out at his wrists. Both managers got involved and told the ref that if he insisted on applying that rule then he was no longer needed and could go home.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			We had a ref like that a couple of weeks ago at my younger son's under 11 match. It was freezing cold and raining and one of the opposition players had black base layers on but his shirt was red. The ref told him he would have to take it off even though he had a long sleeved football shirt on and you could only see the cuffs poking out at his wrists. Both managers got involved and told the ref that if he insisted on applying that rule then he was no longer needed and could go home.
		
Click to expand...

It's happened to us before, and I've complained about it to our referee secretary. He said if they're being assessed it's still something they may pick us up on, but the rest of the time they shouldn't. I still don't think that's good enough. A black baselayer doesn't clash with anything because teams are asked not wear black kits anyway (due to clash with ref). Our shorts and socks are black also anyway. There needs to be recognition that some rules are only for the professional game and not grassroots. Our home kit has yellow sleeves, our away kit is burgundy, you can't expect each player to go and purchase yellow and burgundy baselayers for the winter, nor can you expect the club to provide them all with no funding. It's moronic.

I'm getting on my soapbox now, but this is another annoyance I have with them changing the offside and handball laws to suit VAR - at grassroots you don't have bloody VAR but we still have the absolute mess that is the new rules! I've seen refs trying to let play go on after a blatant offside and then bringing it back because that's what they do on telly now. Bloody stupid.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I wasn't there for footy on Sunday, but as I understand it we had an over-zealous ref who was being assessed. He told some of our players they couldn't wear baselayers that didn't match the main colour of the shirt - a ridiculous rule that should apply to professional football only where they get given everything they wear, it's unreasonable to expect Sunday League players to buy baselayers that match their team's kit for goodness sake. Then he was handing out cards like confetti apparently. An 18-year-old who's a new player for us and seems like a nice lad, picked up two yellows for the softest fouls you'll ever see I'm told. It's only the second red card we've ever had, the first was many years ago for someone who threw a punch, and that guy never played for us again. Now this young lad has a £35 fine waiting for him. The ref obviously didn't care about that or give it any consideration. It's enough to drive young people out of the game. The ref even had the option of not logging the cards on the system, but no, he has put it through so the fine stands. For a young lad to have to pay another 35 quid for a couple of innocuous fouls is outrageous in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you had a player sent off the other week that you mentioned on here? Could be wrong like 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I thought you had a player sent off the other week that you mentioned on here? Could be wrong like 😂
		
Click to expand...

No, I was most likely moaning about another crazy yellow we should never have got. Or an opponent who _should_ have been sent off.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 30, 2021)

Our wonderful media, a few weeks ago it was a disgrace that mask wearing was not mandatory in certain places, now it is, nothing but vox pop pieces about how businesses will be ruined because peopel will not visit in masks. I am on neither side of the argument but please, pick what you believe in and report it and do not just be contrary as that simply plays into the hands of the people with more extreme views who see it as media support for their stance.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Our wonderful media, a few weeks ago it was a disgrace that mask wearing was not mandatory in certain places, now it is, nothing but vox pop pieces about how businesses will be ruined because peopel will not visit in masks. I am on neither side of the argument but please, pick what you believe in and report it and do not just be contrary as that simply plays into the hands of the people with more extreme views who see it as media support for their stance.
		
Click to expand...

And i will add that we had months about how important is was to get kids back to school and today all the questioning has been about why they do not shut the schools early for Xmas. I have no kids, makes no difference to me but still, make your mind up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 30, 2021)

People who consider Einstein’s definition of madness to be a sound working method.


----------



## fundy (Nov 30, 2021)

The so called logic of we dont know if the vaccine/boosters work against the new variant so were accelerating the booster program because were worried about the new variant


----------



## Tongo (Nov 30, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Pro snooker players moaning of the right of amateurs to be competing in an event after losing to them.

Maybe consider practicing harder.....🤣
		
Click to expand...

Have watched some of the Snooker over the last few days and just the sight of Murphy as a pundit irks me. 

Unbelievably pathetic, one eyed view of the situation. Bit rich of him to talk about players under pressure earning a living when he's pocketed over 4 million quid in his career without taking into account sponsorships. Not exactly a struggling pro is he?

Anyhow, amateurs may have the advantage of playing without pressure but pros have the advantage of being able to practice all day rather than holding down a job. Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 30, 2021)

fundy said:



			The so called logic of we dont know if the vaccine/boosters work against the new variant so were accelerating the booster program because were worried about the new variant
		
Click to expand...

Dr Fauci


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 30, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Dr Fauci






Click to expand...

Yes. This man puts it over well. (Think it's a bit better than Karen😀)


----------



## Neilds (Nov 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			And i will add that we had months about how important is was to get kids back to school and today all the questioning has been about why they do not shut the schools early for Xmas. I have no kids, makes no difference to me but still, make your mind up.
		
Click to expand...

My annoyance with schools at the moment is the fact that the Unions are moaning that the Government aren’t making masks compulsory in schools- surely head teachers can decide to make the kids wear masks without the government ruling. These will be the same people who moan about being told what to do in a nanny state


----------



## fundy (Nov 30, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Dr Fauci






Click to expand...


nice of him to confirm my irritation thanks Bob


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2021)

fundy said:



			The so called logic of we dont know if the vaccine/boosters work against the new variant so were accelerating the booster program because were worried about the new variant
		
Click to expand...

Yup…me and my Mrs struggled with that logic, and that it seems that the existing vaccine/booster is the lifebelt to the torpedo heading the way of HMS UK that is the Omicron variant.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 30, 2021)

fundy said:



			The so called logic of we dont know if the vaccine/boosters work against the new variant so were accelerating the booster program because were worried about the new variant
		
Click to expand...

Get the irritation about the logic, and accept that it's your irritation, but if it does work great; if it doesn't we're better protected against the other variants so it's not like we lose by it.  And if we are better protected will it not slow the spread & reduce the chance of further mutations?

But yes, the lack of logic on more than one occasion has been irritating.


----------



## fundy (Nov 30, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Get the irritation about the logic, and accept that it's your irritation, but if it does work great; if it doesn't we're better protected against the other variants so it's not like we lose by it.  And if we are better protected will it not slow the spread & reduce the chance of further mutations?

But yes, the lack of logic on more than one occasion has been irritating.
		
Click to expand...

As is moving the goalposts contradictory to what they said previously, and others are doing and saying now, like I dont know, say the US and Dr Fauci

Just little old mes irritations though


----------



## bobmac (Nov 30, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yup…me and my Mrs struggled with that logic, and that it seems that the existing vaccine/booster is the lifebelt to t*he torpedo heading the way of HMS UK that is the Omicron variant*.
		
Click to expand...

Wow.
Based on no scientific facts whatsoever.


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Same 'rules' should apply!
Sexist generalisations (which is what your post was) should not be allowed anywhere!
		
Click to expand...

All totally irrelevant .................................. it was *his* irritation, let him be irritated by it!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 30, 2021)

fundy said:



			As is moving the goalposts contradictory to what they said previously, and others are doing and saying now, like I dont know, say the US and Dr Fauci

Just little old mes irritations though
		
Click to expand...

No you're not the only one irritated by it; I'm just trying to see a positive in it rather than letting it drag me further down.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 30, 2021)

Slime said:



			All totally irrelevant .................................. it was *his* irritation, let him be irritated by it!
		
Click to expand...

Fine if he keeps it to himself.
Not fine if he broadcasts it at least imo and, as far as I know, the opinion of the law!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2021)

The return of king pendant


----------



## Beedee (Nov 30, 2021)

Golf Forums: Making mountains out of molehills, bitching and moaning, and can never get on with one another.


----------



## IainP (Nov 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The return of *king pendant*

Click to expand...




Soz just trying to _lighten_ the mood 😉


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 30, 2021)

IainP said:



View attachment 39735

Soz just trying to _lighten_ the mood 😉
		
Click to expand...

I’m lightening the mood with various cheeses and some tawny port. Verily I is lightened…


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Fine if he keeps it to himself.
Not fine if he broadcasts it at least imo and, as far as I know, the opinion of the law!
		
Click to expand...

But you don't know the women in his workplace, they may well be irritating, especially to him.
That said, I'm now out.


----------



## fundy (Nov 30, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			I’m lightening the mood with various cheeses and some tawny port. Verily I is lightened…
		
Click to expand...

what happened to the white rioja lol


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 30, 2021)

fundy said:



			what happened to the white rioja lol
		
Click to expand...

Think colonial colonel wading through various bottles Carruthers


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The return of king pendant
		
Click to expand...

Is it pedantic to point out the , I presume , unintentional howler? 😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 30, 2021)

Posts that are deemed sexist will be removed and their authors infracted

Please think about the contents of your posts before you hit the post button


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 30, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Posts that are deemed sexist will be removed and their authors infracted

Please think about the contents of your posts before you hit the post button
		
Click to expand...

Do you ever get bored fragger?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Is it pedantic to point out the , I presume , unintentional howler? 😂
		
Click to expand...

🤫 
You spoil all the fun 😁


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			🤫
You spoil all the fun 😁
		
Click to expand...

You've no idea....


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Golf Forums: Making mountains out of molehills, bitching and moaning, and can never get on with one another.
		
Click to expand...

It’s winter and we can’t play golf after work. 😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 30, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Do you ever get bored fragger?
		
Click to expand...

No I just keep plodding on 👍😬


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 30, 2021)

Everytime a relatively attractive female comes into the shop at work, all the younger guys at work can’t wait to go and help them. Checking their hair in the mirrors and doing a couple of press ups to get the blood flowing in their arms, it’s getting ridiculous. We’ve got a good mix of people at work, but when this happens the young guys are just creating a bad atmosphere.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Wow.
Based on no scientific facts whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

Torpedoes can miss; they can be diverted off course, and even if they hit they don’t always sink the ship…in fact with any luck they don’t detonate properly and so don‘t do that much damage at all.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Torpedoes can miss; they can be diverted off course, and even if they hit they don’t always sink the ship…in fact with any luck they don’t detonate properly and so don‘t do that much damage at all.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't change the fact your weird comment has no scientific basis


----------



## bobmac (Dec 1, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Doesn't change the fact your weird comment has no scientific basis
		
Click to expand...

We're just lucky to have someone on the forum who knows more than all the scientists in the world.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 1, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Doesn't change the fact your weird comment has no scientific basis
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure that he was just saying that having vaccine/booster etc is like having a lifebelt as an extra resort to save you (if you end up in the sea) if the torpedo does hit your ship, even if the likelihood of that happening is small.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 1, 2021)

Strong winds keeping me awake


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 1, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Strong winds keeping me awake
		
Click to expand...

It’s the onions 💨 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			Pretty sure that he was just saying that having vaccine/booster etc is like having a lifebelt as an extra resort to save you (if you end up in the sea) if the torpedo does hit your ship, even if the likelihood of that happening is small.
		
Click to expand...

Thought he'd gone all Cantona on us "the seagulls follow the trawler"


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2021)

Came second in the pub quiz last night for the third time running. This time we got 24 out of 25 answers correct, but the winner is the first team to get five answers in a line on the grid, not the team with the most correct answers.  Getting the most answers gets you the second place price.


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*Came second in the quiz last night* for the third time running. This time we got 24 out of 25 answers correct, but the winner is the first team to get five answers in a line on the grid, not the team with the most correct answers.  Getting the most answers gets you the second place price. 

Click to expand...

You should have paid more attention at school.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2021)

Slime said:



			You should have paid more attention at school.
		
Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 1, 2021)

ID Mobile.

Tried to buy my 2 sons new mobile phones, picked the ones they wanted, it wouldn't let me buy two only one. So dumped one and bought the other. Then next day tried to buy the other one. went through the order process what i thought was successfully only to get an email later in the evening saying I had failed the credit check (but its not all bad news as they can sell me a pay as you go sim only!)

Went on Expirian, 999/1000 then on to Equifax 750/100. When I read a bit more on Equifax it showed I had only had 1 "Hard search" of my credit rating in the last 6 months, by ID Mobile the night before. However ID mobile do not like customers to have had to many hard search in a 6 month period so that's why I was refused!  If they had just let me buy the two when i first tried it would have been hassle free.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 1, 2021)

Certain sections of any given country adding where they, historically, orginate from to the pace of where they were born. 

I am now going to say, when asked, that I am British English, so that I can join in this ridiculousness.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 1, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What should have been a straightforward MOT on my mobile locker-room aka my 08 Polo - finds a leak from a pipe that means emissions limit is exceeded.  £100 to replace pipe…ho hum.
		
Click to expand...

For a 08 reg car you gotta be chuffed surely. £100 for 12 months motoring? This should be posted in the bargins thread.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2021)

Commentators on international football matches who regularly mention the club of any player…certainly an affliction/affectation of some more regular commentators on the English game…so…Henderson of Liverpool, great ball to Vardy of Leicester.  Not all the time of course, but too regular for me when it’s irrelevant and so irritating in an international team context.


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2021)

Sky broadband being down so I’ve had to hot spot my mobile so i can work


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2021)

It appears neither us or our neighbours either side have any mains water at the moment..
There looks to be works going on at the end of the road...
No biggy for us but next door has a newborn and a toddler...
And it would have been nice if they'd let us know before hand.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It appears neither us or our neighbours either side have any mains water at the moment..
There looks to be works going on at the end of the road...
No biggy for us but next door has a newborn and a toddler...
And it would have been nice if they'd let us know before hand.....

Click to expand...

If it was planned works yes, if it’s a emergency then it depends how good their crystal ball is. 😉 
This time of year the pipes freeze and crack in the cold snap, as it thaws then the leaks start.  Given what’s just passed in terms of weather then I’d hope it’s a burst and they are just getting on with it.  If it is planned then it is out of order.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 1, 2021)

A report on the BBC live feed about how it made a mockery of the booster system that someone had 1100 people ahead of them in the queue online. Do they not realise that it normally takes less than a minute for a queue that size to clear.


----------



## Pants (Dec 1, 2021)

F1 commentators who refer to drivers by their name apart from Leclerc who is referred to as "The Monagesque" driver.  Why???


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 1, 2021)

Dog owners not picking up, out biking today and went though one  what must have been left by Digby.. the guy behind me got some sprayed on him, so we stopped on the path, guess what two of us then trod on some on the very of the path.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2021)

Another train journey and 6 people in the carriage I went to sit in in close proximity to each other unmasked. Have to admit I gave a very loud tut and a head shake and moved to an adjacent carriage where everyone wore a mask


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 1, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another train journey and 6 people in the carriage I went to sit in in close proximity to each other unmasked. Have to admit I gave a very loud tut and a head shake and moved to an adjacent carriage where everyone wore a mask
		
Click to expand...

Crikey a tut.
That told them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			Crikey a tut.
That told them.
		
Click to expand...

Realised if I said what my brain was thinking I'd have ended up in a full blown row. Not sure they deserved the wasted effort


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			For a 08 reg car you gotta be chuffed surely. £100 for 12 months motoring? This should be posted in the bargins thread.
		
Click to expand...

Of course they hadn’t included Labour and VAT in the £100, and so in the end the MOT plus that essential repair cost me £280.  But as you say, not bad for an 08 with £107,000 on the clock.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			Sky broadband being down so I’ve had to hot spot my mobile so i can work
		
Click to expand...

I too seem to be having with my Sky Broadband these days…losing internet…not a regular thing but a bleedin’ nuisance when it happens. Happened yesterday for a while.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 2, 2021)

If we are meant to have 0% cloud and, by default, 0% chance of precipitation..........



Why is it snowing

And thats the course closed - next inspection at 10


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If we are meant to have 0% cloud and, by default, 0% chance of precipitation..........



Why is it snowing

And thats the course closed - next inspection at 10

Click to expand...

No pleasing some people; no water yesterday and you moaned, got water today and now it’s the wrong sort.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			No pleasing some people; no water yesterday and you moaned, got water today and now it’s the wrong sort. 

Click to expand...

Like I said Rich..I'm a Grumpy Old Man and proud of it


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 2, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Everytime a relatively attractive female comes into the shop at work, all the younger guys at work can’t wait to go and help them. Checking their hair in the mirrors and doing a couple of press ups to get the blood flowing in their arms, it’s getting ridiculous. We’ve got a good mix of people at work, but when this happens t*he young guys are just creating a bad atmosphere*.
		
Click to expand...

How? THey are young boys, it's what they do, well they certainly did when I was young.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 2, 2021)

Kids taking signs to football asking for shirts.


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Kids taking signs to football asking for shirts.
		
Click to expand...


even worse when celebs are doing it to footballers across social media!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2021)

No Virgin media TV. Been unavailable all day. At least internet is up so can watch the football later


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 2, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I too seem to be having with my Sky Broadband these days…losing internet…not a regular thing but a bleedin’ nuisance when it happens. Happened yesterday for a while.
		
Click to expand...

I have Sky Broadband and their router is rubbish.  Even their Sky Q system using the Sky Q boxes as a mesh wasn't that good.  In the end I've added a TP-Link Mesh system and that's improved things massively.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 2, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I have Sky Broadband and their router is rubbish.  Even their Sky Q system using the Sky Q boxes as a mesh wasn't that good.  In the end I've added a TP-Link Mesh system and that's improved things massively.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve binned the router that came with Sky Q, it’s utter trash. I’m using the previous model which seems to be bombproof.


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2021)

Emma Tustin and Thomas Hughes.
If ever there was call for the death penalty, surely this is it!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 2, 2021)

Just put the golf on from the Bahamas. Lovely golfing weather over there and knowing tomorrow morning I’ll be playing with about four layers on and still freezing my nads off.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 2, 2021)

Slime said:



			Emma Tustin and Thomas Hughes.
If ever there was call for the death penalty, surely this is it!
		
Click to expand...

I saw that she'd been threatened and attacked in prison and my immediate reaction was "Oh dear, what a shame". I don't think it will be too long before someone gets to her with a kettle full of boiling sugar water and my reaction will be exactly the same again.


----------



## Dando (Dec 2, 2021)

Slime said:



			Emma Tustin and Thomas Hughes.
If ever there was call for the death penalty, surely this is it!
		
Click to expand...

Just read the bbc article - what a pair of evil “insert infraction worthy word”


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2021)

Dando said:



			Just read the bbc article - what a pair of evil “insert infraction worthy word”
		
Click to expand...

The little lad had no hope - his mum was sent down for killing her boyfriend

The video of her lying about him headbutting the floor is sickening


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2021)

Dando said:



			Just read the bbc article - what a pair of evil “insert infraction worthy word”
		
Click to expand...

Saw the BBC news report earlier and thought much the same. Very easy to sit and think why didn't the police or social services do more and very easy to point fingers but in most of these cases the culprits are manipulative and this was at the start of the pandemic. While nothing will take away the suffering this poor child suffered (some of the audio is heart wrenching) the police got a successful conviction and one can only hope a more "natural" justice may await inside prison


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I’ve binned the router that came with Sky Q, it’s utter trash. I’m using the previous model which seems to be bombproof.
		
Click to expand...

It seems most OEM routers are rubbish, which is crazy considering that most people connect via WiFi and this will be how they judge their internet provider.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 3, 2021)

I understand the human sentiments expressed above and share all the feelings of disgust and anger.
But countering violence and torture with more violence and torture solves nothing. Advocating such is dodgy ground for this forum, I believe.
Think your thoughts, but take care when putting them to print.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 3, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I understand the human sentiments expressed above and share all the feelings of disgust and anger.
But countering violence and torture with more violence and torture solves nothing. Advocating such is dodgy ground for this forum, I believe.
Think your thoughts, but take care when putting them to print.
		
Click to expand...

I often find it ironic that people can express disgust at the human rights abuses in places like Saudi, Qatar, China, Russia etc but will quite happily advocate abuse in these circumstances. Nowt so queer as folk.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Dec 3, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I understand the human sentiments expressed above and share all the feelings of disgust and anger.
But countering violence and torture with more violence and torture solves nothing. Advocating such is dodgy ground for this forum, I believe.
Think your thoughts, but take care when putting them to print.
		
Click to expand...

Here is a thought I keep thinking and would like to share.

Just give me 10 minutes with the two of them, and then I'll pass them on to someone else. I'm sure there would be no shortage of volunteers to "council" them.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 3, 2021)

People who think that I am in the wrong job because I spot their screw ups, but not that they are in the wrong job despite continuing to make the same screw ups.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I’ve binned the router that came with Sky Q, it’s utter trash. I’m using the previous model which seems to be bombproof.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve still got my previous Sky router that I got with Sky Q.  The one I’m using at the moment is the one Sky sent me when I upgraded to their fast broadband from standard.  I don’t know if the old one will support faster speeds.


----------



## Leftitshort (Dec 3, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I understand the human sentiments expressed above and share all the feelings of disgust and anger.
But countering violence and torture with more violence and torture solves nothing. Advocating such is dodgy ground for this forum, I believe.
Think your thoughts, but take care when putting them to print.
		
Click to expand...

I’m surprised that GM look past this. They are quick to clamp down elsewhere. Middle aged men posturing on the internet is toe curling
like the comments section on the dailymail.com


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 3, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			He is a thought I keep thinking and would like to share.

Just give me 10 minutes with the two of them, and then I'll pass them on to someone else. I'm sure there would be no shortage of volunteers to "council" them.
		
Click to expand...

I've witnessed the aftermath of revenge violence in prison. The resources of the local hospital being used. The extra work for the prison officers. Writing of reports and answering the questions about whether sufficient vigilance was given or whether this had been "allowed to occur". The extra resources that then have to be put in place for the victim. The moving of prisoners to other prisons as a result. Complete waste of time and resources. Let them spend their whole time in prison in fear of such an attack without one ever occurring. That is my wish.

"I know what I'd like to do with them." This phrase is glib, but is sufficiently vague with no expression of intent to carry it out. No need for any details.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’ve still got my previous Sky router that I got with Sky Q.  The one I’m using at the moment is the one Sky sent me when I upgraded to their fast broadband from standard.  I don’t know if the old one will support faster speeds.
		
Click to expand...

I'm using a really old sky router as a modem, then it is linked to TP Link Deco to make a mesh. But in hindsight I would have bought the BT mesh product as they integrate with SkyQ much better. I am having to run a hidden SSID just for the SkyQ boxed as they wont connect to the Deco

Much better though. get pervasive wifi at decent speeds and they can handle the 30+ devices we have on our home network, where the OEM boxes have no chance!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2021)

Constant price increases coming through, on every single item that we buy in. A key item has been increased by 20% today, the impact is massive. There seems to be no end of this.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 3, 2021)

That Alec Baldwin interview/drama with music thing.
Don’t know, just doesn’t sit right with me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 3, 2021)

An ongoing WhatsApp exchange involving a new employee who has managed to kill his computer. Having asked someone for a call to assist, the response came that the MS Teams call wasn’t working…

Give me strength. 🙄


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			That Alec Baldwin interview/drama with music thing.
Don’t know, just doesn’t sit right with me.
		
Click to expand...

The interview seemed at odds with the original reports that Baldwin pulled the trigger. I did wonder if the interview was staged so that Baldwin could lay The ground work for his defence. Where will the court find an independent jury now?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			The interview seemed at odds with the original reports that Baldwin pulled the trigger. I did wonder if the interview was staged so that Baldwin could lay The ground work for his defence. Where will the court find an independent jury now?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that always the case in America? Defendants, accusers frequently go on chat shows prior to a court case. Not allowed here, quite right imo, but standard over there. It jars with us on this side of the pond and this example is no different.


----------



## drdel (Dec 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Isn't that always the case in America? Defendants, accusers frequently go on chat shows prior to a court case. Not allowed here, quite right imo, but standard over there. It jars with us on this side of the pond and this example is no different.
		
Click to expand...

He 'cocked' the revolver, aimed and released the hammer and he was surprised the gun fired ! Purely my opinion but IF the trigger was also being held a discharge would not have surprised me.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 3, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			The interview seemed at odds with the original reports that Baldwin pulled the trigger. I did wonder if the interview was staged so that Baldwin could lay The ground work for his defence. Where will the court find an independent jury now?
		
Click to expand...

It's quite clearly a staged interview for me, a well prepped one at that.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 4, 2021)

AS long as he didn't load the thing surely he's ok?


----------



## drdel (Dec 4, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			AS long as he didn't load the thing surely he's ok?
		
Click to expand...

I think, the Sargent Major would  say  " your are responsible so  check your own weapon laddy...."


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2021)

drdel said:



			I think, the Sargent Major would  say  " your are responsible so  check your own weapon laddy...."
		
Click to expand...

I don't think an actor can be held responsible for knowing/not knowing the difference between a live round and a dummy. There was a person on the set with that job and they cleared it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't think an actor can be held responsible for knowing/not knowing the difference between a live round and a dummy. There was a person on the set with that job and they cleared it.
		
Click to expand...

If the armourer cleared it as a cold gun, why all the theatrics from Alec Baldwin?


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If the armourer cleared it as a cold gun, why all the theatrics from Alec Baldwin?
		
Click to expand...

I imagine that it's because Alec Baldwin is worth sueing and the armorer is not. Sad state of affairs all round.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If the armourer cleared it as a cold gun, why all the theatrics from Alec Baldwin?
		
Click to expand...

As per the post above. He is also trying to rescue his career. 

I'm not saying I like the interview by the way. Best left to the authorities until everything has been cleared.


----------



## drdel (Dec 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't think an actor can be held responsible for knowing/not knowing the difference between a live round and a dummy. There was a person on the set with that job and they cleared it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but being an actor is not a get out. Anyone who handles a gun (or anything potentially lethal) whether privately or professionally must be personally trained and competent in its safe use. Go to any gun club or shooting range and there will be a rigorous safety briefing.

I'm sure in your company you would expect the H&SE  to be crawling all over your training procedures were a fatality to occur.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 4, 2021)

drdel said:



			I'm sorry but being an actor is not a get out. Anyone who handles a gun (or anything potentially lethal) whether privately or professionally must be personally trained and competent in its safe use. Go to any gun club or shooting range and there will be a rigorous safety briefing.

I'm sure in your company you would expect the H&SE  to be crawling all over your training procedures were a fatality to occur.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds fine, but come on, OTT.
Anything potentially lethal. Is your or my wife personally trained and competent re the  kitchen knife😀? Ok, but seriously,
Do you think every actor you have ever seen portrayed as shooting a gun is or has been "personally trained.....etc

Quite honestly, I didn't think that Actors weapons were "proper " weapons, be it guns, swords, whatever.
Certainly I wouldn't expect, ( nor would the actor?) there to be any live ammunition within miles of a 'set'

So to extrapolate the position to putting the responsibility on him, as the actor, is just not on.


----------



## fundy (Dec 4, 2021)

What appears to be the start of a Stye 

And everyone in the pub asking whats up with yer eye mate?


----------



## drdel (Dec 4, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Sounds fine, but come on, OTT.
Anything potentially lethal. Is your or my wife personally trained and competent re the  kitchen knife😀? Ok, but seriously,
Do you think every actor you have ever seen portrayed as shooting a gun is or has been "personally trained.....etc

Quite honestly, I didn't think that Actors weapons were "proper " weapons, be it guns, swords, whatever.
Certainly I wouldn't expect, ( nor would the actor?) there to be any live ammunition within miles of a 'set'

So to extrapolate the position to putting the responsibility on him, as the actor, is just not on.
		
Click to expand...

This was not a 'prop' but a vintage revolver and the crew had been shooting cans with live rounds . Anyway that's me done on the subject


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 5, 2021)

Dan Walker…still in SCD. An absolute ‘maypole‘ around which his professional dances…but he seems to hold some weird fascination for Shirley Ballas.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 5, 2021)

Travel restrictions changing a day after arriving in the algarve…..🙄


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Dan Walker…still in SCD. An absolute ‘maypole‘ around which his professional dances…but he seems to hold some weird fascination for Shirley Ballas.
		
Click to expand...

He would have been out weeks ago but for his popularity with the voting public. I would think the judges have been hoping for him to be in the bottom two so they can get rid.

Mind you every week he goes beyond Naga is hilarious!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 5, 2021)

My football team are doing a secret santa with a £10 max spend. I pulled out the name of a player I know absolutely nothing about


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I'm using a really old sky router as a modem, then it is linked to TP Link Deco to make a mesh. But in hindsight I would have bought the BT mesh product as they integrate with SkyQ much better. I am having to run a hidden SSID just for the SkyQ boxed as they wont connect to the Deco

Much better though. get pervasive wifi at decent speeds and they can handle the 30+ devices we have on our home network, where the OEM boxes have no chance!
		
Click to expand...

I have a Deco M5 running with my Sky Q no problem. I just turned off the WiFi in my router and and then turned off the Mesh system in the Sky Q boxes (you have to go into engineer mode for that). After that, all works fine.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My football team are doing a secret santa with a £10 max spend. I pulled out the name of a player I know absolutely nothing about 

Click to expand...

No problem….

The Essential Guide to Mongolian Customs and Culture. 


https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...=eto:15062163641795462690_0,cdl:1,prmr:1,cs:1


You can’t go wrong. 😉


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 5, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Travel restrictions changing a day after arriving in the algarve…..🙄
		
Click to expand...

At least you've got time to sort things out.
Announced  yesterday evening. We're already out here in Spain.  Today is Sunday and everything shut. Tomorrow is Bank Holiday. Tuesday is too early to get a test. Wednesday is another Bank Holiday and we're supposed to fly back Thurs.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 5, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			At least you've got time to sort things out.
Announced  yesterday evening. We're already out here in Spain.  Today is Sunday and everything shut. Tomorrow is Bank Holiday. Tuesday is too early to get a test. Wednesday is another Bank Holiday and we're supposed to fly back Thurs. 

Click to expand...

There's a bunch called Eurofins Megalab that appear to have testing at every airport in Spain, for reasonable prices.
We're coming back from Fuerteventura on 14th and have just booked our tests online.


----------



## stefanovic (Dec 5, 2021)

I do wish people would stop vomiting on public transport.
Some guy on the train last night in the waste bin.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 5, 2021)

Weather Apps.


----------



## fundy (Dec 5, 2021)

People who think the police dont investigate events from a year ago!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 5, 2021)

Christmas. I just hate the whole commercialisation of it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			People in power who think the police dont investigate events from a year ago!
		
Click to expand...

Fixed😉


----------



## Slime (Dec 5, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Fixed😉
		
Click to expand...

But only for some of you!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 5, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Christmas. I just hate the whole commercialisation of it.
		
Click to expand...

In agreeing 100% with this sentiment I am one of those who are in the fortunate position of being able to celebrate and enjoy Advent and Christmas for what they actually are, and that makes the commercialisation a bit of a side show that I can put aside 👍🥳


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 5, 2021)

cliveb said:



			There's a bunch called Eurofins Megalab that appear to have testing at every airport in Spain, for reasonable prices.
We're coming back from Fuerteventura on 14th and have just booked our tests online.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, they are not doing every Spanish airport - at least, not Almeria from where we're flying.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 5, 2021)

Tea and coffee has gone up by 20 % at the golf club 😢


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 5, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Tea and coffee has gone up by 20 % at the golf club 😢
		
Click to expand...

How much is it now? 
£1 in the honesty box at our place


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2021)

Having my desk stolen. I can understand why they didn't think anything of it since I'm only in twice a week. But they could have been nicer about it - I arrive today and someone is sat my desk using my monitor, my charger etc, and I get pointed to another desk with a huge knot of leads sitting upon it for me to untangle. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I have a Deco M5 running with my Sky Q no problem. I just turned off the WiFi in my router and and then turned off the Mesh system in the Sky Q boxes (you have to go into engineer mode for that). After that, all works fine.
		
Click to expand...

Oh cool, maybe they fixed it then!! How long have you had setup?? I must have set mine up 18 months ago and it didn't work then. Was a common gripe on forums..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I have a Deco M5 running with my Sky Q no problem. I just turned off the WiFi in my router and and then turned off the Mesh system in the Sky Q boxes (you have to go into engineer mode for that). After that, all works fine.
		
Click to expand...

I have absolutely no idea what a Mesh system is…🤔


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 6, 2021)

I've had mine


Rooter said:



			Oh cool, maybe they fixed it then!! How long have you had setup?? I must have set mine up 18 months ago and it didn't work then. Was a common gripe on forums..
		
Click to expand...

We had the Sky Q put in at the end of May this year.  The engineer didn't know how to sort it and left us with a booster to try to improve the signal.  That didn't work.  I tried to use the Sky Q mesh system without the TP Link, but that was giving pretty slow and inconsistent speeds, so I did a search online and found exactly what you said.  It's a known issue.  But I did eventually find the solution that worked for me. 

Go into the Sky hub on your browser (http://192.168.0.1/) and disable the 2.4 and 5.0GHZ WiFi in your router (untick the Enable Wi-Fi box).
Connect the main hub via cable to your router.  
I usually keep the same name and password as on the router.
Go into engineer mode on your Sky Q box 
Press the ‘Home’ button on your remote control.
Scroll down to ‘Settings’ and *DO NOT* press select.
Press ‘001’.
Press ‘Select’
Goto network and switch off both bands and confirm before exit.

I then connected each of my Deco satellite nodes directly to the Sky Q box via cable. 
Not the most elegant solution as you can't connect the Sky Q box wirelessly to the internet, but it worked for me.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have absolutely no idea what a Mesh system is…🤔
		
Click to expand...

This link may help to explain it.  It's made a massive difference to the speed and stability of the Wi-Fi in our house.
https://www.tp-link.com/us/mesh-wifi/


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I've had mine

We had the Sky Q put in at the end of May this year.  The engineer didn't know how to sort it and left us with a booster to try to improve the signal.  That didn't work.  I tried to use the Sky Q mesh system without the TP Link, but that was giving pretty slow and inconsistent speeds, so I did a search online and found exactly what you said.  It's a known issue.  But I did eventually find the solution that worked for me.

Go into the Sky hub on your browser (http://192.168.0.1/) and disable the 2.4 and 5.0GHZ WiFi in your router (untick the Enable Wi-Fi box).
Connect the main hub via cable to your router. 
I usually keep the same name and password as on the router.
Go into engineer mode on your Sky Q box
Press the ‘Home’ button on your remote control.
Scroll down to ‘Settings’ and *DO NOT* press select.
Press ‘001’.
Press ‘Select’
Goto network and switch off both bands and confirm before exit.

I then connected each of my Deco satellite nodes directly to the Sky Q box via cable.
Not the most elegant solution as you can't connect the Sky Q box wirelessly to the internet, but it worked for me.
		
Click to expand...


OK cheers, so its hardwired, I'm out.. So I'm right! they don't play nicely!! the BT ones connect to the Q boxes wirelessly, so in hindsight I would have bought them. My solution works well! Its just complex to setup!


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			This link may help to explain it.  It's made a massive difference to the speed and stability of the Wi-Fi in our house.
https://www.tp-link.com/us/mesh-wifi/

Click to expand...

Yes, and ability to cope with so many devices. I think the ISP standard boxes are pretty junk for running a wireless network!


----------



## DaveR (Dec 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Having my desk stolen. I can understand why they didn't think anything of it since I'm only in twice a week. But they could have been nicer about it - I arrive today and someone is sat my desk using my monitor, my charger etc, and I get pointed to another desk with a huge knot of leads sitting upon it for me to untangle. Thanks a lot.
		
Click to expand...

There is probably a guy going into your office 3 days a week complaining on a forum somewhere that his desk gets stolen 2 days a week


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2021)

DaveR said:



			There is probably a guy going into your office 3 days a week complaining on a forum somewhere that his desk gets stolen 2 days a week 

Click to expand...

And some door knob untangles his leads!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 6, 2021)

Insurance companies again. Been with Aviva for years. more fool me. Their quote this year was nearly £1000.00 a year more than Direct Line for a 2 car multi car policy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2021)

DaveR said:



			There is probably a guy going into your office 3 days a week complaining on a forum somewhere that his desk gets stolen 2 days a week 

Click to expand...




Rooter said:



			And some door knob untangles his leads!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 6, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			How much is it now? 
£1 in the honesty box at our place
		
Click to expand...

£1.50 a mug or pot of tea for one


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 6, 2021)

Rooter said:



			OK cheers, so its hardwired, I'm out.. So I'm right! they don't play nicely!! the BT ones connect to the Q boxes wirelessly, so in hindsight I would have bought them. My solution works well! Its just complex to setup!
		
Click to expand...

Hardwired from the node to the Sky box.  All the nodes connect together wirelessly.  I bought the Deco before I got Sky Q, so I had to come up with the workaround which works fine for me, just using the Ethernet ports on the hubs.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Hardwired from the node to the Sky box.  All the nodes connect together wirelessly.  I bought the Deco before I got Sky Q, so I had to come up with the workaround which works fine for me, just using the Ethernet ports on the hubs.
		
Click to expand...

So if you do chose to move one, you can run the Q's wirelessly. You just need to switch back on the sky SSID (Then hide it) and have the Q boxes connect to the sky Router/Network. all of your other traffic stays on the deco mesh. It works well for me


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 6, 2021)

Rooter said:



			So if you do chose to move one, you can run the Q's wirelessly. You just need to switch back on the sky SSID (Then hide it) and have the Q boxes connect to the sky Router/Network. all of your other traffic stays on the deco mesh. It works well for me
		
Click to expand...

Since when have we stopped using English on this forum?😂😂😂


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Since when have we stopped using English on this forum?😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Dad. is that you???


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Insurance companies again. Been with Aviva for years. more fool me. Their quote this year was nearly £1000.00 a year more than Direct Line for a 2 car multi car policy.
		
Click to expand...

Coincidently I was just about to post my irritation about Direct Line. I spent ages yesterday filling in their online car insurance quote questionnaire. Only to get a message saying " oops sorry we have a problem, but your details will be saved for 24 hours ".
So I called the help line, the guy apologised saying their system was down but should be back on 2.30ish and don't worry all your details will be saved for 24 hours.
I tried online again today to retrieve my quote using my account details but no joy  .
So I phone again today, only to be asked to give all my details AGAIN . 
I explained that I had already filled in all the details twice  online and had been previously their customer 2 years ago,  so all my details should be on the system and nothing has changed except for being a year older. 

Finally I had to give all my details AGAIN over the phone. 
Quote comes back £91 dearer than LV=.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2021)

Guitar and bass magazine going to online only..


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 6, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Sorry Dad. is that you??? 

Click to expand...

Yes, how did you guess? 😂
It's ironic that I admire tremendously something I haven't now got much idea about- I.e up to date technology.
Some years ago I built my own computer, but now I have been well and truly overtaken!
So, watch out, young 'un,  it'll happen to you😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2021)

Comrade Neville getting on his high horse again.


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Comrade Neville getting on his high horse again.
		
Click to expand...


what bs is he spouting this time?

was disappointed not to see him interviewedon ITVs FA Cup coverage when non-league Chesterfield went through to the 3rd round yesterday


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2021)

fundy said:



			what bs is he spouting this time?

was disappointed not to see him interviewedon ITVs FA Cup coverage when non-league Chesterfield went through to the 3rd round yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Distribution of wealth to even the playing field.  As was pointed out, why should the better commercially run clubs subsidise the poorly run ones?


----------



## Slab (Dec 7, 2021)

Drivers that change lanes multiple times in heavy slow moving traffic to 'jump' a couple of places in the queue each time


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 7, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Distribution of wealth to even the playing field.  As was pointed out, why should the better commercially run clubs subsidise the poorly run ones?
		
Click to expand...

Is he just talking about football clubs or can I expect him and his former football colleagues to be sending me a cheque to redistribute some of their wealth?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is he just talking about football clubs or can I expect him and his former football colleagues to be sending me a cheque to redistribute some of their wealth?
		
Click to expand...

Think we both know the answer to that one don’t we. 

In fairness to him, he did open up his hotel to NHS staff during the pandemic, but the rants are getting sillier.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2021)

Hand-dryers that blow freezing cold air instead of warm. Most unpleasant.


----------



## Dando (Dec 7, 2021)

eldest daughter calling to tell us she's got covid so off to the testing centre


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			This link may help to explain it.  It's made a massive difference to the speed and stability of the Wi-Fi in our house.
https://www.tp-link.com/us/mesh-wifi/

Click to expand...

Many thanks for that … have saved the website and will have a read.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2021)

Personal mobile has just suddenly lost all signal 🙈


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 7, 2021)

Taking the dog out last night, first for it's walk, and then it's last night pee before bed, and each time the heavens opened.  So heavy that it was like one of those rain scenes you see in the films where they get the rain effect by lots of shower heads.  The effect was the same.  We got soaked!  And each time it stopped raining about 2 minutes after I got back in.


----------



## Slab (Dec 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Hand-dryers that blow freezing cold air instead of warm. Most unpleasant.
		
Click to expand...

Agree... but easy fixed 

You know that pretty much all of them have a 'hidden' switch to turn the heat on/off & easily inadvertently turned off when someone cleans the unit


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 7, 2021)

Put on hold for 20 mins so far on call to Churchill insurance to cancel my policy which is £90 dearer than I got with another company.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 7, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Put on hold for 20 mins so far on call to Churchill insurance to cancel my policy which is £90 dearer than I got with another company.
		
Click to expand...

Was reading Martin money saver , he was saying from January insurance will go up because they are bringing in a rule that best deals must be offered to all not just nee customers 

Always the way when people complain enough they just level up by upping everyone


----------



## Dando (Dec 7, 2021)

me: "alexa player absolute classic rock."

Alexa: "here's a station you might like, classic folk music."

Me: "alexa,  "


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Hand-dryers that blow freezing cold air instead of warm. Most unpleasant.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is connected to this - mine is toilets where there are 3 or more basins but only 1 hand dryer, particularly when that dryer is about as powerful as an asthmatic ant and there's no paper towel option. Always a bit embarrassing standing in the dryer queue 
Also, those Dyson dryers that blow the water onto your legs/shoes/the floor


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			me: "alexa player absolute classic rock."

Alexa: "here's a station you might like, classic folk music."

Me: "alexa,  "
		
Click to expand...

Alexa turn on the lights

TV turns on

Thanks Alexa


----------



## Dando (Dec 7, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Alexa turn on the lights

TV turns on

Thanks Alexa
		
Click to expand...

the TV will make the room brighter


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			the TV will make the room brighter
		
Click to expand...

Sadly it doesn't work on forum members 😁😁


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 7, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Was reading Martin money saver , he was saying from January insurance will go up because they are bringing in a rule that best deals must be offered to all not just nee customers
		
Click to expand...

Will this apply to magazine subscriptions as well 😉


----------



## Dando (Dec 7, 2021)

Someone’s eaten a whole tub of mini twiglet’s today


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			Someone’s eaten a whole tub of mini twiglet’s today
		
Click to expand...

Easily done .


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			Mine is connected to this - mine is toilets where there are 3 or more basins but only 1 hand dryer, particularly when that dryer is about as powerful as an asthmatic ant and there's no paper towel option. Always a bit embarrassing standing in the dryer queue
Also, those Dyson dryers that blow the water onto your legs/shoes/the floor
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure that some of those dryers would fail a H&S noise test. Some are deafening.


----------



## RichA (Dec 7, 2021)

Companies who make it impossible to give your other half a surprise christmas present.


----------



## RichA (Dec 7, 2021)

Dog walkers who make the effort to pick up but dump the bag of poo on top of or next to the bin because it's full. There are 2 more within 200 yards.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			Someone’s eaten a whole tub of mini twiglet’s today
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same with a pack of Jaffa cakes. I always open them with the intention of having a couple and somehow within the next 30 minutes I manage to eat the lot. Can do that with a box of maltesers from the fridge too


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 7, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm the same with a pack of Jaffa cakes. I always open them with the intention of having a couple and somehow within the next 30 minutes I manage to eat the lot. Can do that with a box of maltesers from the fridge too
		
Click to expand...

And you’ve just been mocking people for eating McDonald’s in the overweight thread? 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			And you’ve just been mocking people for eating McDonald’s in the overweight thread? 😂
		
Click to expand...

I'm not mocking anyone. I'm merely stating what I see locally. Not something I do on a regular basis either.


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 7, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm not mocking anyone. I'm merely stating what I see locally. Not something I do on a regular basis either.
		
Click to expand...

Those McDonald’s customers might say the same.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm not mocking anyone. I'm merely stating what I see locally. Not something I do on a regular basis either.
		
Click to expand...

Relax chill, he's only joking, don't be a mad Jaffa cake eater  . I couldn't resist in more ways than one


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2021)

Christmas carols and the same old regurgitated Christmas singles.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 8, 2021)

Slime said:



			Christmas carols and the same old regurgitated Christmas singles.
		
Click to expand...

Christmas carols have their place , especially in childhood memories.
But modern pop Xmas singles......ugh... absolute crap.


----------



## Piece (Dec 8, 2021)

My U14s game being scheduled for a 1pm k.o. on Sunday. Right when the GP is


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2021)

I downloaded windows11 to my pc last night and and this morning I needed to update and restart.
So far in almost 3 hrs I’m at 15%


----------



## drdel (Dec 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			I downloaded windows11 to my pc last night and and this morning I needed to update and restart.
So far in almost 3 hrs I’m at 15%
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			I downloaded windows11 to my pc last night and and this morning I needed to update and restart.
So far in almost 3 hrs I’m at 15%
		
Click to expand...

If you have a virtual monopoly you can turn out any old rubbish and use the customer as a tester


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 8, 2021)

Just heard from a colleague, who has heard from a friend pretty high up within a large media company, that apparently Boris is about to announce we all have to start home working again.

Of course, I cannot confirm or deny this is true, but having to go back home and working on a coffee table would be very irritating for me  . If it is true, I just hope it is for legitimate reasons, and not as a means to push stories about Xmas parties out of the headlines


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			I downloaded windows11 to my pc last night and and this morning I needed to update and restart.
So far in almost 3 hrs I’m at 15%
		
Click to expand...

I'd be much happier if they'd support Windows Seven again.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 8, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Just heard from a colleague, who has heard from a friend pretty high up within a large media company, that apparently Boris is about to announce we all have to start home working again.

Of course, I cannot confirm or deny this is true, but having to go back home and working on a coffee table would be very irritating for me  . If it is true, I just hope it is for legitimate reasons, and not as a means to push stories about Xmas parties out of the headlines
		
Click to expand...

Some of us have never stopped working off of inappropriate work surfaces, count yourself lucky you got the break.


----------



## D-S (Dec 8, 2021)

People claiming that, as those in authority might have broken a rule, that somehow removes any obligation of others to follow the law or their own common sense.
If I hear of someone in authority caught drink driving that doesn’t suddenly make me think it is ok to have 4 pints and drive. It certainly might inform my opinion of them but it has no bearings at all on my behaviour.


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 8, 2021)

D-S said:



			People claiming that, as those in authority might have broken a rule, that somehow removes any obligation of others to follow the law or their own common sense.
If I hear of someone in authority caught drink driving that doesn’t suddenly make me think it is ok to have 4 pints and drive. It certainly might inform my opinion of them but it has no bearings at all on my behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I was thinking that today when watching GMB. "Why should the public trust the government when they ask us to take vaccines, when they have a party and break the rules themselves?" 

Me: "Let me take this one, Mr MP. As a member of the public, I'll take a vaccine because pretty much everyone within the medical field say it is a good idea. Maybe some people won't take a vaccine, and there might be several reasons. However, if they are simply not taking a vaccine because they just found out there might have been a part at Downing Street in Xmas 2020, then it says more about that individual than it does about government"


----------



## GB72 (Dec 8, 2021)

D-S said:



			People claiming that, as those in authority might have broken a rule, that somehow removes any obligation of others to follow the law or their own common sense.
If I hear of someone in authority caught drink driving that doesn’t suddenly make me think it is ok to have 4 pints and drive. It certainly might inform my opinion of them but it has no bearings at all on my behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, sort of thing bandied about by those already looking to tor who have already broken the rules.


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2021)

After waiting for 4hrs for my pc to update and finally logging on for work I decided to unplug it rather than my laptop


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 8, 2021)

Being lied to and taken for mugs by those in authority.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 8, 2021)

The thing is, if you count the amateur Facebook/twitter/Youtube brigade, the ''media'' is about 10 times the size it used to be.
And they all think they have the facts. I heard a guy a few days ago that stated as a fact that the dormant Graphene Oxide in the vaccine was being activated by 5G.  .

They may be entitled to their own opinion but they are not entitled to their own facts.
Sadly, the anti vaxer will latch on to any excuse to not take the vaccine however absurd it sounds to others


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 8, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I'd be much happier if they'd support Windows Seven again.
		
Click to expand...

Ah! Thems (and earlier - like Windows 3.0/DesqView on the superfast (and super expensive!) 386) were the days!


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 8, 2021)

Surely you're not trying to defend the indefensible? 🤔


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I'd be much happier if they'd support Windows Seven again.
		
Click to expand...

The company that I work for still use Windows 7 on some machines. The programs that we use are so bespoke that they don’t seem to like the newer Windows versions. It can be a right PITA at times.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 8, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I'd be much happier if they'd support Windows Seven again.
		
Click to expand...

You do know that Windows 7 still works, don't you?
At least it does on my laptop, and it remains my choice of OS for general use.

Another perfectly fine alternative is any one of the huge range of Linux versions. Unless you have some applications that only run on Windows (and won't run under a Linux Windows emulator), there's little point in sticking with Windows.


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Surely you're not trying to defend the indefensible? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

plenty are, makes it easier to keep hanging on their every word as if everything they say is gospel!


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 8, 2021)

UK Immigration's damn "Passenger Locator Form" ...  Q. Do you want to upload proof of vaccination. Me. "Yes" . But can you upload anything? Can you buggery. I tried all the various options (scan, screenshot, camera, file etc) - several times - and every time "upload failed". Same for HID.  I've no problem with the concept of the form but they should at least make sure the tech works.


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2021)

The expendables being expended whilst the untouchable remain untouchable


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2021)

fundy said:



			The expendables being expended whilst the untouchable remain untouchable
		
Click to expand...

Seems like it doesn’t it…🙁


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 8, 2021)

People getting annoyed because the people who told them they couldn’t do a thing, did the thing they were telling people not to do. Despite the people now annoyed at being told not to do a thing, mostly ignored being told not to do a thing and did it anyway.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			People getting annoyed because the people who told them they couldn’t do a thing, did the thing they were telling people not to do. Despite the people now annoyed at being told not to do a thing, mostly ignored being told not to do a thing and did it anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Many, many more didn’t - we did exactly and fully what was asked of us…as we continue to do…and as we will continue to do…despite everything.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Many, many more didn’t - we did exactly and fully what was asked of us…as we continue to do…and as we will continue to do…despite everything.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not so sure that many did. Most people seemed to pick and choose what suited them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I’m not so sure that many did. Most people seemed to pick and choose what suited them.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that very many did make significant sacrifices in respect of meeting up with family and friends, even though they may not have adhered 100% to every rule.  That said, Me and my Mrs don’t consider what we did last Christmas as particularly unusual, we simply adhered strictly to the rules.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 8, 2021)

Guys, please refrain from political posts.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 8, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Distribution of wealth to even the playing field.  *As was pointed out, why should the better commercially run clubs subsidise the poorly run ones?*

Click to expand...

It's a fundamental feature/law of nature that the 'better placed for success' tend to survive best - though with occasional/random 'abberations' that can have random good or bad effects.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I suspect that very many did make significant sacrifices in respect of meeting up with family and friends, even though they may not have adhered 100% to every rule.  That said, Me and my Mrs don’t consider what we did last Christmas as particularly unusual, we simply adhered strictly to the rules.
		
Click to expand...

From 22nd December 2020…and our sacrifices of the 1st paragraph of my post were very much less significant and long lasting than those of many…most on here will have had a similar experience.

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/coronavirus-how-is-it-has-it-affected-you.104530/post-2280199

I’ll add that my wife lost two uncles and an aunt in the first months of 2021…she and her cousins and their families had little of no contact with their parents in the months leading up to their deaths.

Am I irritated?…not half as saddened as I was then, and as I am today.

I also note the gratitude in that post as my Mrs was also getting her first jag the next day.  We had great hope for 2021.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 8, 2021)

Two random irritations today.  Mrs BiM found one of our elderly neighbours had fallen on Monday.  She called an ambulance, and with the help of the fire brigade the lady was taken to hospital.

The first irritation is that one of her friends called today.  No answer at the door so he called through the letter box.  On being told that she'd had a fall and couldn't get to the door, he said that he'd come back another time, walked away & left her.

Irritation number two is that Mrs BiM decided to put the lady's post into her house from the porch.  Goes in to find the kitchen window forced, all the drawers open & her jewellery box ransacked.  Scum, absolute scum.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Playing away tomorrow and using my carry bag for the first time this winter. Cannot find the clip that attaches my skycaddie to the bag.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2021)

Hearing that Christmas Wreaths are being stolen on one estate as well as Christmas lights being cut with shears.....
If they catch them I really hope they knock up some public stocks....got some fruit on the way out - perfect way to get shot of it....


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 8, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Playing away tomorrow and using my carry bag for the first time this winter. Cannot find the clip that attaches my skycaddie to the bag.
		
Click to expand...

Should be able to pick up a replacement fairly cheaply, carabiner clips 👍


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 8, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Should be able to pick up a replacement fairly cheaply, carabiner clips 👍
		
Click to expand...

It’s an old SG5 and the bit I’ve lost is the the piece that slides and locks into the body. I have it somewhere but cannot remember where I have put it. Already looked on eBay and there’s loads of them. Annoying as I don’t usually lose things.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 8, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Guys, please refrain from political posts.
		
Click to expand...

It's almost as bad as the ''Coronavirus - how is it/has it affected you'' thread


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 8, 2021)

Work apps for shifts. Utterly useless. My shifts changed twice in two days so I rearranged my week then everything got changed and I had to go in early today, albeit late, and told them they could shove the friday shift, as I had now made other plans. The systems that are used by Tesco are so outdated you'd think we were still in the early 1980s.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 9, 2021)

The amount of silly arguing and willy waving on the forum over the last few months. Seems every thread gets infected at some point nowadays.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The amount of silly arguing and willy waving on the forum over the last few months. Seems every thread gets infected at some point nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

Some people just love to argue.
And if there's nothing to argue about, they'll make a sweeping statement that they know will start an argument and off they go. Pathetic


----------



## GB72 (Dec 9, 2021)

The fact that it is damned difficult to buy a mask on the high street now as they all sold there stock off cheap in the Summer when rules were relaxed.


----------



## IanM (Dec 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The amount of silly arguing and willy waving on the forum over the last few months. Seems every thread gets infected at some point nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't!🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣😍


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 9, 2021)

IanM said:



			No it doesn't!🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣😍
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes it does! (It is Panto season after all!😁)


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The amount of silly arguing and *willy waving* on the forum over the last few months. Seems every thread gets infected at some point nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

I knew the picture of Dando's masturbation trophy in the laughter thread would upset somebody


----------



## cliveb (Dec 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The amount of silly arguing and willy waving on the forum over the last few months. Seems every thread gets infected at some point nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

It's pretty much a law of nature that all internet forums start out as civilized discussion groups but eventually descend into a cesspit of squabbling.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 9, 2021)

English cricket.

Am I allowed to have that as a random irritation, or should I confine it to the Cricket 2021 thread?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			English cricket.

Am I allowed to have that as a random irritation, or should I confine it to the Cricket 2021 thread?
		
Click to expand...

I can't bear to go on the thread right now, probably not for the next 2 months either. If I read what is on there it will make it real. At the moment everything is happening overnight, I don't have BT sport, it can all be ignored, fingers in ears etc. I don't think we whould bother touring any more, too much pain.


----------



## drdel (Dec 9, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Some people just love to argue.
And if there's nothing to argue about, they'll make a sweeping statement that they know will start an argument and off they go. Pathetic
		
Click to expand...

The same tendency is there in the media as presenters vie for attention and politicians want publicity.

People, in general,  have enough food and comfort so with time on their hands make mischief.

Alexander the Great had to keep his troops occupied by raping and pillaging to keep them from fighting each other- not a lot has changed.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 9, 2021)

drdel said:



			...
Alexander the Great had to keep his troops occupied by raping and pillaging to keep them from fighting each other- not a lot has changed.
		
Click to expand...

No he didn't!


----------



## fundy (Dec 9, 2021)

Seat 4 taking -17k on the chase, even worse she got every question right and the chaser didnt!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 9, 2021)

At the top of your backswing on your shot to the green, and your playing partner picks up his clubs and all the irons rattle together. Big fat and ball goes nowhere.


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			Seat 4 taking -17k on the chase, even worse she got every question right and the chaser didnt!  

Click to expand...

Some people have absolutely zero self respect, I was stunned.


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The amount of silly arguing and willy waving on the forum over the last few months. Seems every thread gets infected at some point nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, it's nothing new. There's a sticky post from almost 4 years saying calm down as flaming, trolling and the like is on the rise. The forum really has lost it's way in recent times, with the banning of topics , which only served to cause some real quality posters to leave.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2021)

drdel said:



			The same tendency is there in the media as presenters vie for attention and politicians want publicity.

People, in general,  have enough food and comfort so with time on their hands make mischief.

Alexander the Great had to keep his troops occupied by raping and pillaging to keep them from fighting each other- not a lot has changed.
		
Click to expand...

If it wasn’t for marriage we’d have to squabble with strangers…(Chic Murray)


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 9, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			To be fair, it's nothing new. There's a sticky post from almost 4 years saying calm down as flaming, trolling and the like is on the rise. The forum really has lost it's way in recent times, with the banning of topics , which only served to cause some real quality posters to leave.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, iirc it was a small amount of threads before, it seems to be every thread now. People arguing the toss over 0.00001 or just shouting down people who don’t agree with their opinion. It’s boring and laughable in a way, like watching PM’s QT 🙈😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah I know, iirc it was a small amount of threads before, it seems to be every thread now. People arguing the toss over 0.00001 or just shouting down people who don’t agree with their opinion. It’s boring and laughable in a way, like watching PM’s QT 🙈😂
		
Click to expand...

To be honest when I was struggling with my mental health and took a sabbatical I didn't miss it as much as I thought I would. Having decided to come back, and having only been back a short while I am already questioning if its worth it all. A few (usual suspects) already posting disappointing comments (its banter!!) and I'm simply trying to let it flow and not let it get me down (getting harder day by day). Definitely not the place it was even 12 months ago but yet when you turn up at a meet it's a cracking day out. Very strange how people can behave on a keyboard and be so different in person


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 9, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			English cricket.

Am I allowed to have that as a random irritation, or should I confine it to the Cricket 2021 thread?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's  enough that it needs at least two threads, might even need an Ashes thread as well.


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 9, 2021)

Life isn’t the same as it was 18 months ago. Many people have seen their social life turned upside down, are suffering cabin fever and are struggling with their wellbeing. In that environment is it a surprise that things on the forum get heated sometimes?


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 9, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I think it's  enough that it needs at least two threads, might even need an Ashes thread as well.
		
Click to expand...

And a Sporting Disasters thread as well. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 9, 2021)

fundy said:



			Seat 4 taking -17k on the chase, even worse she got every question right and the chaser didnt!  

Click to expand...




Slime said:



			Some people have absolutely zero self respect, I was stunned.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness the other two told her she could, they wanted 3 in the final chase more than they wanted the big pot.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 9, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Life isn’t the same as it was 18 months ago. Many people have seen their social life turned upside down, are suffering cabin fever and are struggling with their wellbeing. In that environment is it a surprise that things on the forum get heated sometimes?
		
Click to expand...

And I think more are suffering than would like to admit it.


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fairness the other two told her she could, they wanted 3 in the final chase more than they wanted the big pot.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they were both just being polite.
Their £47,000 was being reduced by £17,000 and then shared between three!
I'd never advise someone to go for such a huge minus offer. It'd feel like I was asking them to rob me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			I'm sure they were both just being polite.
Their £47,000 was being reduced by £17,000 and then shared between three!
*I'd never advise someone to go for such a huge minus offer.* It'd feel like I was asking them to rob me.
		
Click to expand...

But they did; in fact the woman that won the £40,000 advised both the contestants that followed her that she was happy to see them take the low offer.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			I'm sure they were both just being polite.
Their £47,000 was being reduced by £17,000 and then shared between three!
I'd never advise someone to go for such a huge minus offer. It'd feel like I was asking them to rob me.
		
Click to expand...

Made perfect sense if I’m honest. With that much prize money in the pot surely the priority has to be bums on seats. Not many shows are won with two contestants, and a third share of £30k would still have been a good afternoon’s work.


----------



## fundy (Dec 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			I'm sure they were both just being polite.
Their £47,000 was being reduced by £17,000 and then shared between three!
I'd never advise someone to go for such a huge minus offer. It'd feel like I was asking them to rob me.
		
Click to expand...


polite or stupid, its one or the other


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2021)

I could never do it, could you?


----------



## fundy (Dec 9, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			But they did; in fact the woman that won the £40,000 advised both the contestants that followed her that she was happy to see them take the low offer.
		
Click to expand...


genuinely dont see the point in risking your own place in the final to go high to then tell someone else to take almost half of it away by going low, so -EV its unreal


----------



## fundy (Dec 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			I could never do it, could you?
		
Click to expand...


i could take the low offer, i think in a lot of spots it makes sense, to take -17k, no never lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			I could never do it, could you?
		
Click to expand...

Sat in my armchair, no I couldn't; stood there with the two who have put the money in the pot giving me _carte blanche_ to do so I might consider it, depending on the exact circumstances.  I'd like to think I wouldn't but...

Don't get me wrong, I have no time for those who have contributed nothing to the pot going low to steal what the others have earned.  But today's seat 4 had earned decent money & was urged by both of those though to take the low offer.  I'd view those two circumstances entirely differently.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 9, 2021)

I think you have to set the money to one side and ask yourselves as a team, honestly, what gives you the best chance of beating the chaser. Surely beating the chaser is the priority, with any money won a by-product of doing that. The woman who took back £40k (note, she didn’t win £40k, because nobody wins a penny until the end of the show), very clearly understood that principle, or she would never in a month of Sundays have suggested taking -£17k.

Three have more chance of winning than two. That has to be the guiding factor, surely. If you don’t beat the chaser, you win zip.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			I'm sure they were both just being polite.
Their £47,000 was being reduced by £17,000 and then shared between three!
I'd never advise someone to go for such a huge minus offer. It'd feel like I was asking them to rob me.
		
Click to expand...

It's a team game tho

I work (well worked as he has been promoted) with someone who beat the chaser .. they won a fair amount

When we saw it we basically saw that he beat the chaser (proper quiz buff) whilst the other person didnt answer  many questions

He said he didn't mind it's a team game




Awful jumper tho bazza


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 9, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I think you have to set the money to one side and ask yourselves as a team, honestly, what gives you the best chance of beating the chaser. Surely beating the chaser is the priority, with any money won a by-product of doing that. The woman who took back £40k (note, she didn’t win £40k, because nobody wins a penny until the end of the show), very clearly understood that principle, or she would never in a month of Sundays have suggested taking -£17k.

Three have more chance of winning than two. That has to be the guiding factor, surely. If you don’t beat the chaser, you win zip.
		
Click to expand...


Exactly this. I've said for ages that the outcome of this show is not in the gift of the contestants. It is with those running the show.
On the show you can get all the questions right, yet still lose.
No matter how big the pot, if the chaser answers the questions put to him, /her , you lose.😳


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 9, 2021)

Another merge in turn thread. 😢


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 10, 2021)

Not understanding The Chase and never watching it for long enough to do so!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 10, 2021)

An unvaccinated colleague is having to isolate until he gets his pcr test results back. A customer had an outbreak of covid this week while he was there so he’s had to drive home.
Silly silly boy and the rest of us will have to pick up his slack.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Not understanding The Chase and never watching it for long enough to do so!
		
Click to expand...

I always thought it was quite simple. Answer more questions to make more money. If the resident boffin answers more questions then you then you're screwed.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Not understanding The Chase and never watching it for long enough to do so!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I cant help


----------



## bobmac (Dec 10, 2021)

Interviewers who ask a question and then give at least 6 possible answers.

''Why did you lose the tournament, was it because of poor driving because you did miss 8 fairways or was it because the putts wouldn't drop or was it pressure or your poor first round or were you getting tired after all this is your 8th tournament in 8 weeks so maybe jet lag didn't help etc etc.''

Just ask one question and shut up.


----------



## chellie (Dec 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			An unvaccinated colleague is having to isolate until he gets his pcr test results back. A customer had an outbreak of covid this week while he was there so he’s had to drive home.
Silly silly boy and the rest of us will have to pick up his slack.
		
Click to expand...

Being vaccinated doesn't stop you getting covid though so it could still be the same result.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 10, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Interviewers who ask a question and then give at least 6 possible answers.

''Why did you lose the tournament, was it because of poor driving because you did miss 8 fairways or was it because the putts wouldn't drop or was it pressure or your poor first round or were you getting tired after all this is your 8th tournament in 8 weeks so maybe jet lag didn't help etc etc.''

Just ask one question and shut up.

Click to expand...

At least they didn't do the thing that winds me up..
"Why did you lose the tournament,  was it because of your poor driving or............"

Or what?


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 10, 2021)

chellie said:



			Being vaccinated doesn't stop you getting covid though so it could still be the same result.
		
Click to expand...

It does enable you to go to work whilst awaiting a test result though


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 10, 2021)

Internet was down for 2 1/2 days at work this week.... I barely achieved a thing!

I was only asked about 10,000 times a day by every staff member when it would be back.. I am not an IT Technician


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 10, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			It does enable you to go to work whilst awaiting a test result though
		
Click to expand...

Is the answer 👌
I spoke to his dad earlier, I didn’t realise the lad in question is an anti vaxxer, he’s trying for a kid and doesn’t want the child to be an alien or something on those lines 😬


----------



## chellie (Dec 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Is the answer 👌
I spoke to his dad earlier, I didn’t realise the lad in question is an anti vaxxer, he’s trying for a kid and doesn’t want the child to be an alien or something on those lines 😬
		
Click to expand...

Is that because he has no symptons? That he is off work and unvaccinated.

Edited to add I miss the mutliple quotes in reply option.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 10, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			It does enable you to go to work whilst awaiting a test result though
		
Click to expand...

Didn't for me.  I had a test last week (showing symptoms) and was told to self isolate whilst waiting for the result.  To be fair, I didn't work at all last week as it was the worst flu like symptoms I have ever had.  Tested negative this morning so can now leave the house after my 10 days isolation.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 10, 2021)

chellie said:



			Is that because he has no symptons? That he is off work and unvaccinated.

Edited to add I miss the mutliple quotes in reply option.
		
Click to expand...

That’s right, he doesn’t have any symptoms so most people would still go to work and wait for the results of the pcr test.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 10, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Didn't for me.  I had a test last week (showing symptoms) and was told to self isolate whilst waiting for the result.  To be fair, I didn't work at all last week as it was the worst flu like symptoms I have ever had.  Tested negative this morning so can now leave the house after my 10 days isolation. 

Click to expand...

As you say, you had symptoms - its a different rule.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 10, 2021)

Gave a stakeholder two weeks to get back to me with some important information....he's told me he's doesn't understand the ask...two weeks later.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 10, 2021)

Obtuse muppets


----------



## Slime (Dec 10, 2021)

People being offended on behalf of others .......................................... without even asking them!


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 10, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Obtuse muppets
		
Click to expand...

That'll be me then👍👍👍👍


----------



## Dando (Dec 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The amount of silly arguing and willy waving on the forum over the last few months. Seems every thread gets infected at some point nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

No they don’t 🤣


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2021)

Boxing and Modern Pentathlon potentially being taken out of the Olympics


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 10, 2021)

Didn’t know whether to post this in gladdens the heart as it made me laugh or here but White Welsh motorist has been convicted of racial aggregated assault on White Welsh traffic warden.

Obviously a scumbag with the spitting but a racist? 🤷‍♂️

Daily Post News Link


----------



## drdel (Dec 10, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Didn’t know whether to post this in gladdens the heart as it made me laugh or here but White Welsh motorist has been convicted of racial aggregated assault on White Welsh traffic warden.

Obviously a scumbag with the spitting but a racist? 🤷‍♂️

Daily Post News Link

Click to expand...

I guess one was from N Wales whereas t'other came from the South.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 10, 2021)

drdel said:



			I guess one was from N Wales whereas t'other came from the South.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he wasn’t spitting, just speaking Welsh?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			No they don’t 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You're a day too late with that line


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 11, 2021)

eBay sellers who state Royal Mail as the courier but then use Hermes. 

Then to make matters worse, take 4 days to post an item.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			You're a day too late with that line 

Click to expand...

That's quite quick for him.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 11, 2021)

People who don’t turn up on time. Builder supposed to be here at 9 this morning, rescheduled from yesterday. 

We change our plans this morning so he can come this morning, but guess what he’s still not here.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2021)

Another roadworks irritation  - and it doesn't show up on any website....
Outside the house of one of my pupils some workmen were setting up cones and lights reducing the road to 1 Lane....
A pain, I had to park in a side street but not a major irritation...
At the conclusion of the lesson we had to park up in the same spot....although the roadworks were non-existent...
The cones were there, the lights were there.....and there was nothing going on.......no trucks, no workmen, no nothing.......

And....in Aylesbury, a big new Sainsbury store has opened..the entrance is on one of the busiest roads in town.
Traffic lights manage the flow (joke) of traffic as the junction has become a crossroads..
As soon as thenlights change to red on the main road to let people out of the shop the queues begin and within 30 seconds are causing gridlock at a roundabout 1/4 of a mile away...the lights then change to allow traffic from the opposite side to the shop to move..it takes about a minute to get back to the main road phase..by which time the queues are horrendous.....
It now takes 3 times as long to drive the 1/4 of a mile and can't be good for emissions with all the additional traffic at a standstill or moving very slowly....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Another roadworks irritation  - and it doesn't show up on any website....
Outside the house of one of my pupils some workmen were setting up cones and lights reducing the road to 1 Lane....
A pain, I had to park in a side street but not a major irritation...
At the conclusion of the lesson we had to park up in the same spot....although the roadworks were non-existent...
The cones were there, the lights were there.....and there was nothing going on.......no trucks, no workmen, no nothing.......
		
Click to expand...

The road gang will propably start Sunday morning and claim the extra overtime that brings them....


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 11, 2021)

My Virgin media router stopped working , can't get an engineer out till Tuesday.
No Netflix no sports no new films


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			You're a day too late with that line 

Click to expand...

No I’m not


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm sure I've posted this before but it's an ongoing irritation....

Rip Strips that, well, don't...
They either don't rip at all or destroy the packaging to the point of no return......
Direct from the Ministry of Crap Design....


----------



## Piece (Dec 11, 2021)

Amazon auto-cancelling my Prime account for the third time in a few months. Fourth time for me then talking to them to reinstate.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 11, 2021)

Another both teams to score acca done by one goal. Must be at least 5 times this season.


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Another both teams to score acca done by one goal. Must be at least 5 times this season.
		
Click to expand...


thats how they work


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2021)

People who know very little on a subject but talk as if theyre an authority!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 11, 2021)

fundy said:



			People who know very little on a subject but talk as if theyre an authority!
		
Click to expand...

Care to narrow that one down


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm sure I've posted this before but it's an ongoing irritation....

Rip Strips that, well, don't...
They either don't rip at all or destroy the packaging to the point of no return......
Direct from the Ministry of Crap Design....
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to add "cut here" dashed lines on products that are in the wrong place. You cut along the line, on a packet of cheese for example, but the packet remains closed and you have to make a second cut to actually open it.


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Care to narrow that one down 

Click to expand...


nah rather keep Fragger at arms length


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2021)

It’s Xmas time , people should be looking to enjoy the festive period and spend time with families and yet it seems more and more are just miserable with everything 😢


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s Xmas time , people should be looking to enjoy the festive period and spend time with families and yet it seems more and more are just miserable with everything 😢
		
Click to expand...

That’s not how it goes!

It’s Christmas time
There’s no need to be afraid
At Christmas time
We let in light and we banish shade. 

😉


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2021)

Sadly there are a lot of things to be miserable,e about at the moment and some things take precedence over Xmas.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 11, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'd like to add "cut here" dashed lines on products that are in the wrong place. You cut along the line, on a packet of cheese for example, but the packet remains closed and you have to make a second cut to actually open it.
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise you "resealable" bags...the time spent trying to get them to reseal...drives me crackers!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2021)

The Coronavirus thread.


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



*Sadly there are a lot of things to be miserable about* at the moment and some things take precedence over Xmas.
		
Click to expand...

There are if you look for them, try looking for things to 'gladden your heart'.
They're out there if you want to see them!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Sadly there are a lot of things to be miserable,e about at the moment and some things take precedence over Xmas.
		
Click to expand...

And there also a lot of things to be thankful and happy for - all about what you want to focus on


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 11, 2021)

People that spend way too much time seeking out arguments when they could be spending time with their families or focusing on something positive


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			People that spend way too much time seeking out arguments when they could be spending time with their families or focusing on something positive
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 11, 2021)

Slime said:



View attachment 39911


Click to expand...

😜


----------



## D-S (Dec 12, 2021)

Saw a sign pinned on a lamppost on the way to the golf club saying ‘Jesus is my vaccine’, that was 7 hours ago - still randomly irritated.


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2021)

D-S said:



			Saw a sign pinned on a lamppost on the way to the golf club saying ‘Jesus is my vaccine’, that was 7 hours ago - still randomly irritated.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have been so angry that I'd have torn it down.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2021)

Slime said:



			I'd have been so angry that I'd have torn it down.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I'd just laugh and wonder how well that works out for them.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 12, 2021)

D-S said:



			Saw a sign pinned on a lamppost on the way to the golf club saying ‘Jesus is my vaccine’, that was 7 hours ago - still randomly irritated.
		
Click to expand...

Someone is going to get a shock


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 12, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Obtuse muppets
		
Click to expand...

Still irritating


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 12, 2021)

A & E waiting times seem to be getting back to what they were pre-pandemic.

This time last year I was sharpening my carving knife and sliced open the webbing between my thumb and forefinger on my left hand. I couldn't stop the bleeding so wrapped it up and drove up to A & E. Spoke to reception, went to the toilet and by the time I had sat down and taken my jacket off I was being called through to see the doctor.

Fast forward a year and my older boy fell playing football today and hurt his thumb. There was a bit of swelling but nothing too bad so he carried on, finished the match and came home and had dinner. Came downstairs at 19-30 as his thumb had turned purple with bruising. I spoke to my stepdad, who's a retired GP, while Mrs Colch spoke to NHS 111, and both said take him to A & E to get it looked at. They got to A & E at 20-00 and 3 + 1/2 hours later are still sitting in the waiting room waiting to be seen.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 13, 2021)

D-S said:



			Saw a sign pinned on a lamppost on the way to the golf club saying ‘Jesus is my vaccine’, that was 7 hours ago - still randomly irritated.
		
Click to expand...

There was probably a bit missing from that 'sign' at the end...
Like 'on its way'; 'effective!'; 'working!'; or maybe even 'a Godsend!'!


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2021)

Being woken in the middle of the night by my phone with passcode/password requests from various accounts as someone seems to have hacked my email


----------



## bobmac (Dec 13, 2021)

D-S said:



			Saw a sign pinned on a lamppost on the way to the golf club saying ‘Jesus is my vaccine’, that was 7 hours ago - still randomly irritated.
		
Click to expand...

It could have been worse...
Look how proud her parents are.


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 13, 2021)

Waking up and remembering Michael Masi won the drivers Formula 1 Championship.


----------



## Carlwm (Dec 13, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Christmas carols have their place , especially in childhood memories.
But modern pop Xmas singles......ugh... absolute crap.
		
Click to expand...

 There are some good modern Christmas songs out there. Try this one. It's not exactly pop but it's fab, I reckon. 

Big Big Train - Merry Christmas


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 13, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Waking up and remembering Michael Masi won the drivers Formula 1 Championship.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I would wake up this morning feeling better about what happened yesterday, like I usually do when England lose at a major tournament. 

But I’m still annoyed by the decisions and the way they were made.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2021)

On the flip side on my gladness post

I hate our local Lloyds pharmacy

Fantastic service from the NHS let down again by them 

Telling people their prescriptions haven't been sent over (we had this so often we moved ours to online)

Gone to pick up little ladies anti biotics 

Waiting for 30 mins only to be told oh sorry we don't have the strength yyou need is it urgent? When is antibiotics not urgent


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 13, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Internet was down for 2 1/2 days at work this week.... I barely achieved a thing!

I was only asked about 10,000 times a day by every staff member when it would be back.. I am not an IT Technician
		
Click to expand...

Although if you told them to turn it off & on again, that does qualify you


----------



## sunshine (Dec 13, 2021)

A post on my linkedin feed this morning about Noah's Ark and God protecting us. The reason you weren't robbed last night was because god protected you, not because you locked the door. You didn't crash your car because god protected you, not because you are a safe driver, etc etc. Surprisingly no mention of covid.

I instantly deleted the connection, but this type of post has been creeping up on me, when did linkedin become facebook?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2021)

D-S said:



			Saw a sign pinned on a lamppost on the way to the golf club saying ‘Jesus is my vaccine’, that was 7 hours ago - still randomly irritated.
		
Click to expand...

As a metaphor for how we can cope with many of the problems that we face in life this can be helpful, even true, for some - but for me it is not just irritating but also a dangerous belief in the context of illness, and not at all helpful in the context of the pandemic and the serious illness it can bring about.

Some might be surprised that I say that, but if you understand the beliefs of such as I (even if you don’t agree with them) then you’ll know why.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2021)

bobmac said:



			It could have been worse...
Look how proud her parents are.  

View attachment 39928

Click to expand...

Hmmm 🤔 See my reply to similar post by D-S.  I wouldn’t chance it myself.

For avoidance of doubt - I do not defend this in the context of physical illnesses normally treated with medication or vaccination, and most certainly not in the context of the pandemic.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 13, 2021)

New car pushed out yet again. That’s the 4th new delivery date.


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			New car pushed out yet again. That’s the 4th new delivery date.
		
Click to expand...

Is it getting any closer or getting further away?


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 13, 2021)

Piece said:



			Is it getting any closer or getting further away?
		
Click to expand...

Always further out.


----------



## AliMc (Dec 14, 2021)

Just caught the end of a story on radio Scotland sports news that Glasgow Rugby have asked fans of the Exter Chiefs not to wear native Indian head dress to their match this weekend, presumably they will scare the residents or no doubt someone will be offended, didn't hear the whole story so happy to be corrected on the finer points
Why is this even newsworthy
ILM


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 14, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Just caught the end of a story on radio Scotland sports news that Glasgow Rugby have asked fans of the Exter Chiefs not to wear native Indian head dress to their match this weekend, presumably they will scare the residents or no doubt someone will be offended, didn't hear the whole story so happy to be corrected on the finer points
Why is this even newsworthy
ILM
		
Click to expand...

Did they suggest the home team wear See you Jimmy wigs


----------



## GB72 (Dec 14, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Just caught the end of a story on radio Scotland sports news that Glasgow Rugby have asked fans of the Exter Chiefs not to wear native Indian head dress to their match this weekend, presumably they will scare the residents or no doubt someone will be offended, didn't hear the whole story so happy to be corrected on the finer points
Why is this even newsworthy
ILM
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a thing in rugby at the moment. The Native American Council (think that is the name of the organisation) has come out and stated that the use of imagery by the Chiefs rugby club is not acceptable and is racist. The owner of the chiefs and a number of their fans have traditionally rejected this and ignored calls for change. As such, some clubs are making thier view clear by asking fans not to wear the headress which is one of the major issues quoted as being a problem as well as the use of stereotyped imagery, the chanting of the laughably racist 'tomahawk chop' etc. Whilst sporting clubs in America have dealt with such issues, Exeter have refused to and so other clubs are having to take thier own action like this. Their argument is based on the first team at rugby clubs having been called the chiefs team for over a century but they then ignore the stereotyped wild west imagery they use. 

This is not just Glasgow, Wasps did the same a few weeks ago and is actually, to many, a reasonable stance. The issue is that rugby clubs are full of white, middle/older aged men who just do not get it.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 14, 2021)

Lateral Flow Tests appear to be the new petrol or toilet roll.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2021)

Browsing through various websites attempting to find ideas to give for stocking fillers..I am amazed by the amount of crap I didn't know I didn't want......


----------



## bobmac (Dec 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Browsing through various websites attempting to find ideas to give for stocking fillers..I am amazed by the amount of crap I didn't know I didn't want......
		
Click to expand...

But now, despite not wanting it, you now know it exists and you now know you need it, especially as you now hear there's a shortage of it.
Hurry man hurry, or you'll miss out owning the must have thing that you now know you can't live without.
I'm here all week


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2021)

Another power cut on the industrial estate at work 😡. It's cold, dark and there is little we can actually do once the floor has been brushed. Calm as you like out there today, no excuses.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Browsing through various websites attempting to find ideas to give for stocking fillers..I am amazed by the amount of crap I didn't know I didn't want......
		
Click to expand...

It's a man thing, you avoid shopping all year unless necessary. Ie. you need some new slacks, you go to the slacks shop, buy the same size and color you have worn for 20 years (Hopefully!), then return home with new slacks. Everything is good with the world.

Then, man needs to buy a gift, he walks into an Alladin's cave (either physically or virtually) of shiny things he did not know he needs, Xmas comes early! It's just how to disguise the new purchases! Amazing how many things I win off twitter at this time of year! (Even more than normal!!)


----------



## Rooter (Dec 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Another power cut on the industrial estate at work 😡. It's cold, dark and there is little we can actually do once the floor has been brushed. Calm as you like out there today, no excuses.
		
Click to expand...

When are you going to buy a generator? happens a lot for you it seems!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2021)

Rooter said:



			When are you going to buy a generator? happens a lot for you it seems!!
		
Click to expand...

It has done recently. There is a lot of new house building going on right now and I do wonder if the extra load is not helping or they are simply cutting through cables by mistake, I know nothing incidentally so this could be tosh. The number of cuts has timed in with this though so I do have suspicions. The one upside is that we are on the same circuit as a Morrisons so if we go off, so do they. I can't imagine they are happy about this happening and their voice is much louder than ours. Hopefully they will be able to get some added stability into the network.


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 14, 2021)

Attempting to browse looking for stocking fillers but spending more time dismissing website cookies.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 14, 2021)

Trying to park the old Beemer in the car park at Tesco but some bloke is staring at me putting me off! 😡


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Trying to park the old Beemer in the car park at Tesco but some bloke is staring at me putting me off! 😡
		
Click to expand...

Want some lessons?


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 14, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Trying to park the old Beemer in the car park at Tesco but some bloke is staring at me putting me off! 😡
		
Click to expand...

It's a Beemer.  Don't you just park it where you like and walk off?


----------



## GB72 (Dec 14, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Trying to park the old Beemer in the car park at Tesco but some bloke is staring at me putting me off! 😡
		
Click to expand...

Is that a euphamism?


----------



## Rooter (Dec 14, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Is that a euphamism?
		
Click to expand...

Another thread-related gag, He crossed streams! Never Cross the streams!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Another thread-related gag, He crossed streams! Never Cross the streams!!
		
Click to expand...

That would be bad?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That would be bad?

Click to expand...

Have you never seen Ghostbusters?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you never seen Ghostbusters? 

Click to expand...

Isn't that the next line..?


----------



## Rooter (Dec 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That would be bad?

Click to expand...

 I'm fuzzy on the whole good/_bad_ thing. What do you mean “_bad_”?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Isn't that the next line..?

Click to expand...

Apologies, I've embarrassed myself there


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Apologies, I've embarrassed myself there 

Click to expand...

Blame the cold....


----------



## Dando (Dec 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Browsing through various websites attempting to find ideas to give for stocking fillers..I am amazed by the amount of crap I didn't know I didn't want......
		
Click to expand...

How about a wooden leg?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			How about a wooden leg?
		
Click to expand...

Of all the random things your convoluted mind has dreamed up down the years that one is pretty close to the top of the list
I applaud you Sir👏👏


----------



## Slime (Dec 14, 2021)

British Airways.
They've just cancelled my flight to Spain!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2021)

Same people who ruined any political talk are now doing the same with the Covid thread 🙄


----------



## fundy (Dec 14, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Same people who ruined any political talk are now doing the same with the Covid thread 🙄
		
Click to expand...

actually had to put the thread starter on ignore to stop me clicking into it anymore!!!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			How about a wooden leg?
		
Click to expand...

Called Smith…


----------



## RichA (Dec 14, 2021)

Accidentally stumbled across Walk the Line on ITV last night. I'm going to hate myself for it, but I suspect I'll have to watch it for the rest of the week.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 14, 2021)

Settling down to watch some football this evening and finding out it's all on BT Sport not Sky or Amazon Prime.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Settling down to watch some football this evening and finding out it's all on BT Sport not Sky or Amazon Prime.
		
Click to expand...

Bad news is they have all the midweek matches this week


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 14, 2021)

Football.......

It's got its own thread.


----------



## Slime (Dec 14, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Settling down to watch some football this evening and finding out it's all on BT Sport not Sky or Amazon Prime.
		
Click to expand...

Tried streaming?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 14, 2021)

RichA said:



			Accidentally stumbled across Walk the Line on ITV last night. I'm going to hate myself for it, but I suspect I'll have to watch it for the rest of the week.
		
Click to expand...

 Strange but true, earlier tonight a Johnny Cash tribute show from 1996 called Walk the Line popped up on my F/book page [ again ].
With a few old C/W stars, Kris Kristofferson, Lyle Lovett, Emmylou Harris , but near the end his daughter Roseanne Cash stole the show, brought a tear to my eye , and to her dad's . Cannae beat a good greet to C/W music , there's a goodin .


----------



## RichA (Dec 14, 2021)

American IV - one of my favourite albums.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2021)

RichA said:



			Accidentally stumbled across Walk the Line on ITV last night. I'm going to hate myself for it, but I suspect I'll have to watch it for the rest of the week.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh no it's awful and I LOVE Gary Barlow!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2021)

In my wife’s home village in the Peak District, the Nativity scene set up this time of year in a little shelter in the centre of the village is now secured behind screens due to vandalism.  This is only fairly recent and such a shame.


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In my wife’s home village in the Peak District, the Nativity scene set up this time of year in a little shelter in the centre of the village is now secured behind screens due to vandalism.  This is only fairly recent and such a shame.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it is to keep the characters protected from Covid


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Maybe it is to keep the characters protected from Covid 

Click to expand...

Possible…some of the figures are a good many decades old, and so likely to be highly vulnerable.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In my wife’s home village in the Peak District, the Nativity scene set up this time of year in a little shelter in the centre of the village is now secured behind screens due to vandalism.  This is only fairly recent and such a shame.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, is nothing sacred?


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2021)

My PC h               anging, thennncatchinggggup, cau  sing man y  xmsx!d typ        ing tp[yinh typgin typing

    ...       err       ors.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2021)

Ellis Genge

Why when things are just starting to look good at Tigers


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 15, 2021)

Realising just how much age and injuries have hit me. 

Just had a hakken (that’s a very energetic dance that originated in the Netherlands) to a brilliant old tune, it’s only 3m 50s long and both me and my mate are absolutely crackered. 

I’m going to feel that in the morning.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 15, 2021)

Arthritis. It’s a cold day over here today, temperatures struggling to reach 16*. My hands, feet & back are niggling like hell.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 15, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Realising just how much age and injuries have hit me.

Just had a hakken (that’s a very energetic dance that originated in the Netherlands) to a brilliant old tune, it’s only 3m 50s long and both me and my mate are absolutely crackered.

I’m going to feel that in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Even at 18 I needed some chemical courage for that. Not only to move but for my ears to like the music.


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2021)

Dog walkers. I took my dog over the local about 3pm and there were 3 dog walkers who had 6-8 dogs each all running riot


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			Dog walkers. I took my dog over the local about 3pm and there were 3 dog walkers who had 6-8 dogs each all running riot
		
Click to expand...

Off leads? There is a couple of dog walkers who go to our local but they keep them on lead so are easy to avoid.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2021)

The constant desire for some to be negative about everything - must be such a dull life they lead


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Off leads? There is a couple of dog walkers who go to our local but they keep them on lead so are easy to avoid.
		
Click to expand...

Yep all off leads


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 15, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The constant desire for some to be negative about everything - must be such a dull life they lead
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:









Click to expand...

Can another Mod give Fragger an infraction for this.......pleeeease


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:









Click to expand...

That’s got to be ban worthy 🤬


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2021)

The number of people not wearing masks and claiming exemption. Most don't have any form of recognisable lanyard. I know not all disabilities and illnesses are visible but those I do know who are exempt make sure display the fact with the lanyard


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 15, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The number of people not wearing masks and claiming exemption. Most don't have any form of recognisable lanyard. I know not all disabilities and illnesses are visible but those I do know who are exempt make sure display the fact with the lanyard
		
Click to expand...

Being a selfish infraction is apparently on the list


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Being a selfish infraction is apparently on the list
		
Click to expand...

Clearly. I could sort of understand some people being lazy and using "exemption" as an excuse when masks have been preferred but optional, but now given how prevalent Omicrom now is and the scary increases we've seen today wouldn't you want to take every precaution you can.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			Yep all off leads
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that’s ridiculous, and letting other people’s dogs loose is very risky too. Imagine if one takes off, what would the Walker do?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 15, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Clearly. I could sort of understand some people being lazy and using "exemption" as an excuse when masks have been preferred but optional, but now given how prevalent Omicrom now is and the scary increases we've seen today wouldn't you want to take every precaution you can.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is that, in general, masks are to protect others rather than yourself. Unless you are wearing a FFP3 then the mask you are wearing is primarily there to protect others rather than yourself. People that are looking to use the exemption to avoid wearing a mask are by definition selfish and don't care about those that need protecting.

Obviously the above comment doesn't relate to those that genuinely need to use the exemption but that number is far smaller than those that are using the exemption for their own selfish needs.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 15, 2021)

Getting rear ended on the way home from work today. Usually work from home but had to go to the office to get another VDI box as mine has gone mammaries up. If it wasn’t for that car would have been sat on the drive. Not too much damage (I hope) but you can never tell with new cars. Could do without the hassle but at least nobody was injured.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 16, 2021)

The awkward hesitation between 3 drivers who arrive at a mini round about at the same time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 16, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			The awkward hesitation between 3 drivers who arrive at a mini round about at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

The town I live in has 3 such mini roundabouts in key places. The should we, shouldn't we go can be both amusing and highly frustrating at the same time. I can very much relate to this one


----------



## sunshine (Dec 16, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The number of people not wearing masks and claiming exemption. Most don't have any form of recognisable lanyard. I know not all disabilities and illnesses are visible but those I do know who are exempt make sure display the fact with the lanyard
		
Click to expand...

Ah but these people will tell you they don't wear a mask because they're not scared of covid. 

As pauljames said, they are just a selfish infraction.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 16, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The number of people not wearing masks and claiming exemption. Most don't have any form of recognisable lanyard. I know not all disabilities and illnesses are visible but those I do know who are exempt make sure display the fact with the lanyard
		
Click to expand...

I am asthmatic (and was before TDF riders made it cool), and categorically, a paper mask does not and will affect asthma unless you are in a full-on asthma attack. 

Sorry, but anyone with a flowery lanyard claiming asthma needs a slap in the chops.


Add to the irritation, Flowery lanyards full stop. A license for door knobs, to showcase they are door knobs. I reckon (I am no doc) but 99.9% of the population should be able to wear a mask to walk round a shop. If you van walk round a shop without oxygen, you can wear a mask. You can spot them a mile off too normally, lanyard anchors.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I am asthmatic (and was before TDF riders made it cool), and categorically, a paper mask does not and will affect asthma unless you are in a full-on asthma attack.

Sorry, but anyone with a flowery lanyard claiming asthma needs a slap in the chops.


Add to the irritation, Flowery lanyards full stop. A license for door knobs, to showcase they are door knobs. I reckon (I am no doc) but 99.9% of the population should be able to wear a mask to walk round a shop. If you van walk round a shop without oxygen, you can wear a mask. You can spot them a mile off too normally, lanyard anchors.
		
Click to expand...

I found on the train last weekend that the new version of the flowery lanyard is a bag of crisps. Apparrently you can take your mask off to eat so as long as you have an open bag of crisps on the table in front of you, no need for a mask for the whole 3 hour journey


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I am asthmatic (and was before TDF riders made it cool), and categorically, a paper mask does not and will affect asthma unless you are in a full-on asthma attack.

Sorry, but anyone with a flowery lanyard claiming asthma needs a slap in the chops.


Add to the irritation, Flowery lanyards full stop. A license for door knobs, to showcase they are door knobs. I reckon (I am no doc) but 99.9% of the population should be able to wear a mask to walk round a shop. If you van walk round a shop without oxygen, you can wear a mask. You can spot them a mile off too normally, lanyard anchors.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Ethan said last year that pretty much anyone who was genuinely exempt from wearing a mask either shouldn't be out and about or should be wearing a mask because they're vulnerable


----------



## D-S (Dec 16, 2021)

If you 'can't' wear a mask shouldn't you have to  wear a face shield?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 16, 2021)

The orange man from across the pond still hasn't been arrested.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 16, 2021)

Dealing with insurance companies over the phone. Why do they employ people with the strongest regional accents that are almost impossible to decipher, Specially when they talk at the speed of a machine gun.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 16, 2021)

Weak toilet paper that causes 💩 to contaminate your ☝. Not been a good couple of days.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 16, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Dealing with insurance companies over the phone. Why do they employ people with the strongest regional accents that are almost impossible to decipher, Specially when they talk at the speed of a machine gun.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because it's probably illegal to discriminate against potential employees based on where they're from??


----------



## drdel (Dec 16, 2021)

Irritated by the space given in the media about people avoiding sensible behaviour and finding reason to avoid guidelines .


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Maybe because it's probably illegal to discriminate against potential employees based on where they're from??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you’re probably correct. But when you have to keep asking them to repeat what they just said over and over again is tedious and they must think that you are deaf, or stupid.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 16, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Weak toilet paper that causes 💩 to contaminate your ☝. Not been a good couple of days.
		
Click to expand...

That's one positive of having the bag 😉


----------



## Rooter (Dec 16, 2021)

hotels . com

cancelled a 3 night stay in Milan, down 373 quid. they refuse to give me reward nights, even though me not staying had zero impact as I was not eligible for a refund.

To make it more laughable, they 'as a good will gesture' gave me 75 quid in credit, which technically is worth more than what I was asking for! Absolute idiot on the phone just didn't get what I was on about...


----------



## Brads (Dec 16, 2021)

Phoning American Golf and getting charged £2 for it.

Not only was the in shop experience crap but the made cash from me for discussing it as well.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 16, 2021)

drdel said:



			Irritated by the space given in the media about people avoiding sensible behaviour and finding reason to avoid guidelines .
		
Click to expand...

That'd be ok if there were consequences to such avoidance, which were also reported. Seemingly arrogant flouting of rules by 'the political class' with more denial/excuses/deferment than actual consequences certainly don't help and, imo, simply give the impression that 'it's ok'.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 16, 2021)

D-S said:



			If you 'can't' wear a mask shouldn't you have to  wear a face shield?
		
Click to expand...

Face shield on its own provides absolutely zero protection from covid. Zero.

I look on in bemusement when I see people wearing them in public.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 16, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Dealing with insurance companies over the phone. Why do they employ people with the strongest regional accents that are almost impossible to decipher, Specially when they talk at the speed of a machine gun.
		
Click to expand...

I guess this is the price to pay for taking cost out / following initiatives to provide more jobs in the regions. Relocate your call centre to some tiny corner of the country where all the educated people have left and those that remain don't talk proper


----------



## D-S (Dec 16, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Face shield on its own provides absolutely zero protection from covid. Zero..
		
Click to expand...

So does not wearing a mask (as happens currently), but perhaps if they have to wear one it might help not project droplets forwards and, even in a very small manner, go in a small way to protect others. Apart from anything else they will look like they are making an effort and will not get such an irritated look from me.


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2021)

The utter cockwombles at Greenwich council and their love of bus lanes.
The main road from Greenwich, through charlton and woolwich was at a standstill due to the old inside lane being a cycle lane then a bus lane


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2021)

Amazon's trend of leaving parcels on the door and putting down "handed to resident" didn't realise the driveway was a person 

Also failed to deliver one of the parcels but said they did 

Useful


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 16, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Amazon's trend of leaving parcels on the door and putting down "handed to resident" didn't realise the driveway was a person

Also failed to deliver one of the parcels but said they did

Useful
		
Click to expand...

I prefer that to the red letter or the knock on the door from Royal Mail when I’ve been on nights. It mostly gets put in my garage though and once it has been put in my conservatory which shows my lack lustre approach to locking doors!


----------



## Rooter (Dec 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			The utter cockwombles at Greenwich council and their love of bus lanes.
The main road from Greenwich, through charlton and woolwich was at a standstill due to the old inside lane being a cycle lane then a bus lane
		
Click to expand...

Maybe time to buy a bike or ride the bus?


----------



## Rooter (Dec 16, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Amazon's trend of leaving parcels on the door and putting down "handed to resident" didn't realise the driveway was a person

Also failed to deliver one of the parcels but said they did

Useful
		
Click to expand...

My neighbor brags to me about how many times she reports to amazon she didn't get the items and gets another or a refund. She is a right pikey though, 7 kids paid for by you and me. But that's for another post


----------



## drdel (Dec 16, 2021)

The photographs of 10+ Garndarmes watch a overloaded inflatable launch from a beach near Calais


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2021)

Rooter said:



			My neighbor brags to me about how many times she reports to amazon she didn't get the items and gets another or a refund. She is a right pikey though, 7 kids paid for by you and me. But that's for another post
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure she won't be alone, especially at this time of year. Doesn't make it right but when Amazon have such a lack lustre approach to ensuring safe delivery you could say they bring it on themselves


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 16, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pretty sure she won't be alone, especially at this time of year. Doesn't make it right but when Amazon have such a lack lustre approach to ensuring safe delivery you could say they bring it on themselves
		
Click to expand...

Someone ( for Amazon)will have done a "study", I suspect , which showed that the revenue from extra deliveries able to be made by the present method, does outweigh the losses from the practices referred to


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Someone ( for Amazon)will have done a "study", I suspect , which showed that the revenue from extra deliveries able to be made by the present method, does outweigh the losses from the practices referred to
		
Click to expand...

Problem I have is when they don't even bother. Seems like one driver 

Normally they press the bell, walk away and watch if you take it in, If you don't they come back and put it over fence 

You get a shout of "thank you" when you get to the door and off they shoot 

This guy. (Have one them ring doorbells) so he walks up with parcels, puts them by car and walks off.. doesn't even press the bell. Only knew they were there because motion sensor showed up 

Its then the email that comes delivered...handed to resident 

No you didn't


----------



## RichA (Dec 17, 2021)

Similar but different... UPS came a couple of days ago with the Garmin watch I've got Mrs A for christmas. We were both at work but neighbours both sides wfh and were in all day. I got an email saying that my parcel had been left at a UPS pick up - not the one a 5 minute walk from my house but the one a 15 minute drive away in the next town with nowhere nearby to park.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2021)

RichA said:



			Similar but different... UPS came a couple of days ago with the Garmin watch I've got Mrs A for christmas. We were both at work but neighbours both sides wfh and were in all day. I got an email saying that my parcel had been left at a UPS pick up - not the one a 5 minute walk from my house but the one a 15 minute drive away in the next town with nowhere nearby to park.
		
Click to expand...

Covid made delivery drivers cut corners , even before they were short staffed everyone was at home so you didn't need to wait or anything for people .. got to used to it.

Happened in a few sectors for sure.

I miss pre covid dpd .. all my parcels (bar phones , they have to be sent to your house) were set to go to a local shop on the way to work / golf and I'd just pick them up on my travels .. save waiting for slots or leaving parcel in the garden for hours etc 

Understand it had to change but just a shame


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2021)

Rooter said:



			My neighbor brags to me about how many times she reports to amazon she didn't get the items and gets another or a refund. She is a right pikey though, 7 kids paid for by you and me. But that's for another post
		
Click to expand...

Recently my Mrs only got one of two parcels she was expecting delivered…she’s reported this and has filled up a ‘not delivered’ form that makes her liable for charges of fraud if it’s proven somehow that it _was_ delivered. So if you want to play that game…


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Recently my Mrs only got one of two parcels she was expecting delivered…she’s reported this and has filled up a ‘not delivered’ form that makes her liable for charges of fraud if it’s proven somehow that it _was_ delivered. So if you want to play that game…
		
Click to expand...

With Amazon? I had to do no such thing with mine just on chat and they send out the item again / refund , no form


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Recently my Mrs only got one of two parcels she was expecting delivered…she’s reported this and has filled up a ‘not delivered’ form that makes her liable for charges of fraud if it’s proven somehow that it _was_ delivered. So if you want to play that game…
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but what is "delivered".?  
Leaving it on doorstep or in porch isn't "delivered"
Photographing it in those places isn't "delivered"

To allege fraud, it has to be proved that the accused received the goods.
The Amazon system doesn't help that.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 17, 2021)

Non-paying timewasters on ebay. Sold an item for a reasonable price after a 7 day auction. 4 days later, despite a few prompts from ebay and myself, not a peep from the buyer.

Have reported it, although it appears that ebay don't take any effective action against non-payers.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, but what is "delivered".? 
Leaving it on doorstep or in porch isn't "delivered"
Photographing it in those places isn't "delivered"

To allege fraud, it has to be proved that the accused received the goods.
The Amazon system doesn't help that.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed this is correct, they even take full responsibility until it's delivered safe to you.. like my door step isn't my safe place ..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2021)

Anti-Beebers complaining that half of BBC TV programmes are repeats.  Well whaddya know…cut BBC budgets and dump over 75 free licences cost onto them and wonder why there is less money for new TV.   That aside…for very many the BBC is much, much more than six TV channels (if you include BBC News and BBC Parliament).  But hey.  If you think it’s a woke leftie organisation then you’ll be minded to ignore that and just have a moan.


----------



## drdel (Dec 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Anti-Beebers complaining that half of BBC TV programmes are repeats.  Well whaddya know…cut BBC budgets and dump over 75 free licences cost onto them and wonder why there is less money for new TV.   That aside…for very many the BBC is much, much more than six TV channels (if you include BBC News and BBC Parliament).  But hey.  If you think it’s a woke leftie organisation then you’ll be minded to ignore that and just have a moan.
		
Click to expand...


Pseudo political?

You ignore that the BBC is a public broadcaster financed by the tax payer.

Yet it manages to pay radio DJs three times that of the PM and a sports presenter 10 times that of the PM and 45 times the average UK wage.

It should be held accountable in a different manner to a normal company.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 17, 2021)

drdel said:



			Yet it manages to pay radio DJs three times that of the PM and a sports presenter 10 times that of the PM and 45 times the average UK wage.
		
Click to expand...

And they pay Laura Kuenssberg approximately £100,000 more than the PM gets


----------



## drdel (Dec 17, 2021)

bobmac said:



			And they pay Laura Kuenssberg approximately £100,000 more than the PM gets
		
Click to expand...

Please, let's not mention the LK or FB loons. Now you risk getting really irritating. 

Even the Royal Family are boycotting the corporation's projects.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 17, 2021)

drdel said:



			...
It should be held accountable in a different manner to a normal company.
		
Click to expand...

It is!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2021)

To be fair, using the PM's salary as a barometer doesn't work very well. PM's for the last umpteen years, going back a long time, have not taken any salary increases offered as it looks bad politically. They also know that once they leave No. 10 the money can really roll in so they play the long game. In terms of BBC wages, they have to pay market rates and even then I believe they are well below those on ITV for example. I'm not pro BBC by the way, I'd ditch the licence fee, but I'm not sure this is issue to beat them up on, there are plenty of others


----------



## RichA (Dec 17, 2021)

bobmac said:



			And they pay Laura Kuenssberg approximately £100,000 more than the PM gets
		
Click to expand...

We use, "and now over to Laura Kuenssberg," as a prompt to turn off the TV and go to bed. As a result, I've been in bed every night by about 10.15pm for the last 3 years, which has been priceless.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2021)

RichA said:



			We use, "and now over to Laura Kuenssberg," as a prompt to turn off the TV and go to bed. As a result, I've been in bed every night by about 10.15pm for the last 3 years, which has been priceless.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. I have to say she is largely the reason why we watch ITV news at 10. If Robert Peston is on that that is our cue to turn off but the honesty of Tom Bradby, newsreader, is refreshing.


----------



## RichA (Dec 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. I have to say she is largely the reason why we watch ITV news at 10. If Robert Peston is on that that is our cue to turn off but the honesty of Tom Bradby, newsreader, is refreshing.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think I've watched ITN News at 10 since Sir Trevor's days, but I'll give it a try. 👍


----------



## drdel (Dec 17, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			It is!
		
Click to expand...

Allegedly, but it now commissions the majority of content though contracts to independent companies (many that are 'shell' tax mechanisms).


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Anti-Beebers complaining that half of BBC TV programmes are repeats.  Well whaddya know…cut BBC budgets and dump over 75 free licences cost onto them and wonder why there is less money for new TV.   That aside…for very many the BBC is much, much more than six TV channels (if you include BBC News and BBC Parliament).  But hey.  If you think it’s a woke leftie organisation then you’ll be minded to ignore that and just have a moan.
		
Click to expand...

Stirring the pot again. You'll get replies that will stray into the political, and then the mods will come in and tell everyone off for doing that. 

Why do you do it?

BTW  - what you wrote is a load of nonsense.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 17, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Non-paying timewasters on ebay. Sold an item for a reasonable price after a 7 day auction. 4 days later, despite a few prompts from ebay and myself, not a peep from the buyer.

Have reported it, although it appears that ebay don't take any effective action against non-payers.
		
Click to expand...

This really annoys me too. Especially when I timed an auction to coincide with an event (e.g. sold an old football shirt to coincide with that team playing in the FA Cup final). Loads of bids, relist it a week later and interest is gone. You should be able to sell it to the second highest bidder in that scenario, or buyer should have to refund difference between purchase price and relisted sales price.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 17, 2021)

drdel said:



			Allegedly, but it now commissions the majority of content though contracts to independent companies (many that are 'shell' tax mechanisms).
		
Click to expand...

1. Other broadcasters do the same. Commissioning of 25% or more is actually an ITC requirement!
https://media3.bournemouth.ac.uk/profstudies/5commissioning/03process.html
2. The accountability mentioned should provide (and as far as I know DOES) appropriate accountability!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 17, 2021)

Triple whammy 24 hours.

Tested positive for Corona as I’ve just come back home to Sweden to see friends and family over Christmas.

Our sellers are asking for just shy of 20k more for the house as prices on houses have gone up since they accepted our first offer back in April. 

My flight back to UK after Christmas have suddenly been cancelled with BA without notifying me. Discovered it by chance as I checked the app. Cannot rebook nor ask for a refund, probably due to some bug in their system. And cannot get through to customer support. 

Waiting for work to call and sack me any minute just as a cherry on top of things. 

Merry f-ing Xmas.


----------



## RichA (Dec 17, 2021)

sunshine said:



			This really annoys me too. Especially when I timed an auction to coincide with an event (e.g. sold an old football shirt to coincide with that team playing in the FA Cup final). Loads of bids, relist it a week later and interest is gone. *You should be able to sell it to the second highest bidder in that scenario*, or buyer should have to refund difference between purchase price and relisted sales price.
		
Click to expand...

When that happened to me I was asked by eBay if I wanted to do exactly that - "Second chance offer" or something similar. I've also bought something before as the 2nd highest bidder after the winner didn't pay.
Maybe it's something you have to activate before you list??


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 17, 2021)

I had a gig booked tonight, originally booked for my band but as our drummer had to fly to Spain today, I ended up taking it as a solo gig. I've practised hard over the last three or four weeks as I was a bit nervous about playing solo for the first time that I can remember. Find out at 11:30 today that it's cancelled as all the other bands have pulled out. What an anti-climax.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I had a gig booked tonight, originally booked for my band but as our drummer had to fly to Spain today, I ended up taking it as a solo gig. I've practised hard over the last three or four weeks as I was a bit nervous about playing solo for the first time that I can remember. Find out at 11:30 today that it's cancelled as all the other bands have pulled out. What an anti-climax.
		
Click to expand...

Eh up Olly! Hidden talent that isnt golf?!


----------



## drdel (Dec 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I had a gig booked tonight, originally booked for my band but as our drummer had to fly to Spain today, I ended up taking it as a solo gig. I've practised hard over the last three or four weeks as I was a bit nervous about playing solo for the first time that I can remember. Find out at 11:30 today that it's cancelled as all the other bands have pulled out. What an anti-climax.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should do a Forum podcast so as not to waste that finely honed talent !


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 17, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Eh up Olly! Hidden talent that isnt golf?!
		
Click to expand...

'Talent' is probably a stretch. More 'something I enjoy inflicting on people'. https://www.facebook.com/TheDamnFineCoats


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			'Talent' is probably a stretch. More 'something I enjoy inflicting on people'. https://www.facebook.com/TheDamnFineCoats

Click to expand...

Haha you're not bad at all mate! Fair play!


----------



## woofers (Dec 17, 2021)

The constant inference that working in a supermarket is somehow lowly and unworthy, e.g “had to stack shelves in Tesco” (why always Tesco? is stacking shelves in Aldi/Lidl/Sainsbury different?) and “had to take a job delivering groceries for Tesco”.
I suspect that most people are actually grateful for their deliveries and that the shelves are replenished when they visit the supermarket, it needs to be done, and not long ago they had ‘key worker’ status.
The guy who has won Masterchef praised his time at Tesco, “It lifted me through lockdown, gave me social support and happiness in what was a difficult time for everyone“.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Stirring the pot again. You'll get replies that will stray into the political, and then the mods will come in and tell everyone off for doing that.

Why do you do it?

BTW  - what you wrote is a load of nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Think its obvious why he does it. Trying to get a reaction and push the limit of what is political and then play the "what me guv" card


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

Having some accounts hacked earlier in the week, the real irritation is for the bookmaker who despite being told to freeze my account because it had been hacked, unfroze it for the hacker, allowed him to register a card against their T&Cs to enable them to empty my account to their card and when Ive tried to talk them about it have told me they will only deal with the police, and then emailed me to say have closed my account. they seem to think thats going to make me go away and im just going to write off what was in the account...........


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			Having some accounts hacked earlier in the week, the real irritation is for the bookmaker who despite being told to freeze my account because it had been hacked, unfroze it for the hacker, allowed him to register a card against their T&Cs to enable them to empty my account to their card and when Ive tried to talk them about it have told me they will only deal with the police, and then emailed me to say have closed my account. they seem to think thats going to make me go away and im just going to write off what was in the account...........
		
Click to expand...

Bet365??


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Bet365??
		
Click to expand...

no theyre far better with things like that from others experiences, what was VCs


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 17, 2021)

woofers said:



			The constant inference that working in a supermarket is somehow lowly and unworthy, e.g “had to stack shelves in Tesco” (why always Tesco? is stacking shelves in Aldi/Lidl/Sainsbury different?) and “had to take a job delivering groceries for Tesco”.
I suspect that most people are actually grateful for their deliveries and that the shelves are replenished when they visit the supermarket, it needs to be done, and not long ago they had ‘key worker’ status.
The guy who has won Masterchef praised his time at Tesco, “It lifted me through lockdown, gave me social support and happiness in what was a difficult time for everyone“.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, quite correct. And the first to moan about the lack of goods on the shelves are those "looking down " the most.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			no theyre far better with things like that from others experiences, what was VCs
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt know, my account never lasted long enough with 365😄😄

Good luck speaking to VC, they're as useful as a chocolate firegaurd.


----------



## paddyc (Dec 18, 2021)

Dion Dublin doing my swede in on football focus as usual
.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 18, 2021)

Football matches being cancelled because unvaccinated players have now got Covid. The teams should be made to play the games with the healthy players they have, and lets face it, they have loads.


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Football matches being cancelled because unvaccinated players have now got Covid. The teams should be made to play the games with the healthy players they have, and lets face it, they have loads.
		
Click to expand...

plenty of vaccinated players tested positive too, they not to blame as well?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			plenty of vaccinated players tested positive too, they not to blame as well?
		
Click to expand...

If the un-vaccinated are catching this potentially fatal disease* because they didn't want the vaccine, then they've got no-one else to blame but themselves. If they have a medical exemption, then that's not their fault.

*Over 5.3 million deaths from Covid 19


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2021)

bobmac said:



			If the un-vaccinated are catching this potentially fatal disease* because they didn't want the vaccine, then they've got no-one else to blame but themselves. If they have a medical exemption, then that's not their fault.

*Over 5.3 million deaths from Covid 19
		
Click to expand...


what on earth has that got to do with my point? We get your view Bob, but its not needed everytime someone posts something on Covid that you disagree with


----------



## bobmac (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2021)

Constant misery and negativity and the desire of some to constantly look to remove any level of positivity


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Constant misery and negativity and the desire of some to constantly look to remove any level of positivity
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to 'Bah Humbug Season'!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Football matches being cancelled because unvaccinated players have now got Covid. The teams should be made to play the games with the healthy players they have, and lets face it, they have loads.
		
Click to expand...

I'd sooner Football players be required to be vaccinated - with exemption only for a limited number of reasons.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			plenty of vaccinated players tested positive too, they not to blame as well?
		
Click to expand...

Probably down to poor social behaviour. Football players are not known for their common sense. Seems, though I don't have figures to hand, far more prevalent in Football circles  than other sports areas - Tennis, Rugby etc.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 18, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Probably down to poor social behaviour. Football players are not known for their common sense. Seems, though I don't have figures to hand, far more prevalent in Football circles  than other sports areas - Tennis, Rugby etc.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair rugby is having issues as well, though most postponements this weekend are due to French travel restrictions. Rugby has a number of high profile non vaxers as well


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Constant misery and negativity and the desire of some to constantly look to remove any level of positivity
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about it.
It could be a lot worse, you know.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 18, 2021)

GB72 said:



			To be fair rugby is having issues as well, though most postponements this weekend are due to French travel restrictions. *Rugby has a number of high profile non vaxers as well*

Click to expand...

Why? It's even more important in Rugby and League because of close proximity! It's irresponsible, limited exemptions excepted, for such high profile/role models to set such a bad example!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 18, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Why? It's even more important in Rugby and League because of close proximity! It's irresponsible, limited exemptions excepted, for such high profile/role models to set such a bad example!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree but there is at least one England international who refused the vaccine


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 18, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Stirring the pot again. You'll get replies that will stray into the political, and then the mods will come in and tell everyone off for doing that.

Why do you do it?

BTW  - what you wrote is a load of nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

It just irritates ME. Nobody can tell me to not feel what I feel, but likewise no-one who might not feel the same need reply, nor indeed need anyone who happens to agree.  It’s just how I feel and so I won’t reply to your final statement.  End of.


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2021)

Graham Medley


----------



## GB72 (Dec 19, 2021)

Controversial I know and sometimes unavoidable but people bringing kids to the vaccination centre. Rather not stand in an enclosed space with unmasked kids who generally have high levels of social contact and are unlikely to show symptoms.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2021)

People that send death messages by text.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Controversial I know and sometimes unavoidable but people bringing kids to the vaccination centre. Rather not stand in an enclosed space with unmasked kids who generally have high levels of social contact and are unlikely to show symptoms.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just glad those people are going to get vaccinated, they might have not if they couldn't get child care or have just popped in whilst out 

We didn't take our kids anytime we did but if it means more people are jabbed I don't mind


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			People that send death messages by text.  

Click to expand...

I think that qualifies as greater than an irritation 😳


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			People that send death messages by text.  

Click to expand...

How else would you send one?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think that qualifies as greater than an irritation 😳
		
Click to expand...

It does, but this is as close as we have here; were I to start a thread with the necessary title I would be Fraggered to within an inch of my life.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2021)

chrisd said:



			How else would you send one?
		
Click to expand...

Preferably in person or at the very least by phone; that's not the sort of thing that you let someone wake up to by text in my book.  Anything less than a personal visit was a hanging offence in my old job.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2021)

Blocked foul sewer. 

Don't know what's more irritating, the blockage or the mu-sick that you are subjected to whilst you're on hold.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Preferably in person or at the very least by phone; that's not the sort of thing that you let someone wake up to by text in my book.  Anything less than a personal visit was a hanging offence in my old job.
		
Click to expand...

If you think I'm driving all that way ..........


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 19, 2021)

chrisd said:



			If you think I'm driving all that way ..........
		
Click to expand...

Two scenarios here. BIM is talking about completely unexpected, and probably violent deaths, whereby it is down to the Police to inform N o K.
because they (police) are involved.
Messages by the hospital, say, are different. But not by text! Jeez.
Surely a human voice is the least that respect demands.?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 19, 2021)

Bronchitis...again


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			People that send death messages by text.  

Click to expand...

Better than a horse head in your bed, imagine the mess that must make. But being serious, I hope you are safe.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Better than a horse head in your bed, imagine the mess that must make. But being serious, I hope you are safe.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, we are okay.  One of our elderly neighbours over the road, who Mrs BiM kept an eye on had a fall about 2 weeks ago.  Mrs BiM found her, called the ambulance and had been keeping an eye on the house, which was burgled whilst she was in hospital.  This morning she woke up to a text from the cousin to tell her she'd died.  Not the way it should be done in my book.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Blocked foul sewer. 

Don't know what's more irritating, the blockage or the mu-sick that you are subjected to whilst you're on hold. 

Click to expand...

55 minutes on hold and it's definitely the mu-sick!!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Two scenarios here. BIM is talking about completely unexpected, and probably violent deaths, whereby it is down to the Police to inform N o K.
because they (police) are involved.
Messages by the hospital, say, are different. But not by text! Jeez.
Surely a human voice is the least that respect demands.?
		
Click to expand...

I was only joking with my old friend


----------



## DaveR (Dec 19, 2021)

Resident forum knowalls that chip in on virtually every thread because they think it makes them look superior.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			55 minutes on hold and it's definitely the mu-sick!! 

Click to expand...

And it's now been trumped; after an hour and 9 minutes, Thames Water have promised a response to a blocked sewer with the potential to back up into 8 houses within 3 days...


----------



## JamesR (Dec 19, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Resident forum knowalls that chip in on virtually every thread because they think it makes them look superior.
		
Click to expand...

AGR…Eed…//:;”’-👍


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 19, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Resident forum knowalls that chip in on virtually every thread because they think it makes them look superior.
		
Click to expand...

So you’re saying you’ll stick with cheerful wine for peasants, is that how I should read this? 😁


----------



## RichA (Dec 19, 2021)

Pull cord light switches. Having to replace the entire unit because the cord inside the mechanism has snapped.
And why does every DIY job that would have taken me 15 minutes to complete 20 years ago now involve 2 trips to Screwfix and an hour of internet research to refresh my memory how basic household electrics work?


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I was only joking with my old friend
		
Click to expand...

If you’re calling BIM old what does that make you?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			If you’re calling BIM old what does that make you?
		
Click to expand...

Frightened!


----------



## DaveR (Dec 19, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			So you’re saying you’ll stick with cheerful wine for peasants, is that how I should read this? 😁
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Dec 19, 2021)

Computer makers who give you the possibility to connect to 3 displays but you have to use 3 different cables, HDMI, DISPLAY PORT and USB C


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2021)

It's been quite foggy around here today and the number of cars with no lights on was, quite frankly, staggering.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It's been quite foggy around here today and the number of cars with no lights on was, quite frankly, staggering.

Click to expand...

Usually silver/grey ones too! Mind you auto lights don't always pick up on fog. I admit on Friday mine didn't come on and, as it's a fairly new car, it took me a while to find where the controls are - oopsie!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Dec 19, 2021)

Whoever came up with the idea that the dashboard lights in cars should automatically come on without the need to actually physically turn your main lights on should be taken outside and shot.
The amount of idiots you see driving in bad light/fog/darkness with no lights on is frightening.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Whoever came up with the idea that the dashboard lights in cars should automatically come on without the need to actually physically turn your main lights on should be taken outside and shot.
The amount of idiots you see driving in bad light/fog/darkness with no lights on is frightening.

Click to expand...

I encouraged my kids to always switch on dipped headlights when starting up, no matter the weather. or time of day.  In that way they get into a habit that means they will never forget and so never drive without when they need them on.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 19, 2021)

The same people who can’t figure out they need their lights on, are probably the same who don’t know how to merge in turn.

It’s not the manufactures fault people are incompetent. 

Anyway, don’t most cars these days have auto lights?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The same people who can’t figure out they need their lights on, are probably the same who don’t know how to merge in turn.

It’s not the manufactures fault people are incompetent.

Anyway, don’t most cars these days have auto lights?
		
Click to expand...

Auto lights rarely come on in fog as the light level is normally too high.
Back in the day the lights were on a different circuit to the ignition so you could start the engine but if it was dark you couldn't see your dashboard so it was a decent reminder.
Now its all on the same circuit, the dashboard lights up as you turn the engine on.
With the improved street lighting sometimes its easy to forget you haven't got them on.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The same people who can’t figure out they need their lights on, are probably the same who don’t know how to merge in turn.

It’s not the manufactures fault people are incompetent. 

Anyway, don’t most cars these days have auto lights?
		
Click to expand...

There lies in the problem. Auto lights don't recognise fog. Drivers assume the lights will come on, they don't. Add to that the fact that many cars don't have a symbol showing on the dash that headlights are on so people are entirely dependent on the tech. They could just turn the switch of course, I do that now in fog, but most just rely on the equipment working as they expect it to.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2021)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Whoever came up with the idea that the dashboard lights in cars should automatically come on without the need to actually physically turn your main lights on should be taken outside and shot.
The amount of idiots you see driving in bad light/fog/darkness with no lights on is frightening.

Click to expand...

Add to that the numpty that decided that the SatNav goes into night mode whenever you turn dipped beam on, even if it is in broad daylight.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add to that the numpty that decided that the SatNav goes into night mode whenever you turn dipped beam on, even if it is in broad daylight.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that is indeed very irritating. In fact I didn’t realise my satnav was black background because I had dipped headlights on and it was in night mode (I didn’t know it had day/night modes).  Only when I started using lights on Auto and spotted that the SatNav background was light did I realise that for nearly two years I’d been driving with SatNav in night mode…doh 🙄


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2021)

Boring Trolls


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2021)

Wayne Mardle - his predictions about as accurate as a SAGE modeller


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			Wayne Mardle - his predictions about as accurate as a SAGE modeller
		
Click to expand...

Well he's right about the score in this one, but will he pick the winner?


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well he's right about the score in this one, but will he pick the winner?
		
Click to expand...

he'd pick the draw if he could..........


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			People that send death messages by text.  

Click to expand...

Did you just kill my old PC  in photo 1,  it became a bit unhinged but thankfully here's my newish PC in photo 2, absolutely love it, happy days & nights ahead lol


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 19, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I was only joking with my old friend
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, didn't realise 😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2021)

So Steve Beaton & Fallon Sherrock have a socially distanced high five at the end of their match, whilst the crowd couldn't be packed any tighter and completely avoid any semblance of mask wearing.  You couldn't make it up.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 19, 2021)

Michael Buble's same old boring songs


----------



## drdel (Dec 19, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Michael Buble's same old boring songs 

Click to expand...

The amounts of 'echo' his sound guys use  it will still be reverberating next Christmas!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2021)

Probably the biggest random irritation of the whole year !!

My Haribo advent calendar is nearly all used 🤯🤯🤯🤯


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Probably the biggest random irritation of the whole year !!

My Haribo advent calendar is nearly all used 🤯🤯🤯🤯
		
Click to expand...

Used Haribo...where did you get that from?


----------



## fundy (Dec 20, 2021)

A 2 parter:

Contractors turning up unannounced crack of dawn on a monday because the job they were booked in for got cancelled!

Percolation tests - maybe the biggest rip off ever haha


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 20, 2021)

Only Connect. Hurts my brain every week


----------



## AliMc (Dec 20, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Only Connect. Hurts my brain every week 

Click to expand...

I did get the Dutch football clubs not much else tbh !


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 20, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Only Connect. Hurts my brain every week 

Click to expand...

I find University Challenge easier than Only Connect.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 20, 2021)

AliMc said:



			I did get the Dutch football clubs not much else tbh !
		
Click to expand...

The missing vowels are my only round of limited success! The links and sequences are mind blowing!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 20, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			I find University Challenge easier than Only Connect.
		
Click to expand...

100%...at least a few right each time


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 20, 2021)

Torches with multiple modes and having to press the button multiple times to get back to get mode you want. I really don't need strobe mode.


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 20, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Torches with multiple modes and having to press the button multiple times to get back to get mode you want. I really don't need strobe mode.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my Christmas lights!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 20, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Torches with multiple modes and having to press the button multiple times to get back to get mode you want. I really don't need strobe mode.
		
Click to expand...

Strobes are good in the bedroom, makes the wife look like she's actually moving .
I'll get my coat


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 20, 2021)

My irritation today is changing  things over to a new laptop


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 20, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			100%...at least a few right each time 

Click to expand...

One deals in knowledge, the other in mind reading 😀


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 20, 2021)

The wife tried to book a room for one night at a Premier Inn in Bournemouth recently. Only to be told, "Sorry we dont take one nights, its a minimum of 2 nights. this was on a Monday not a weekend.
So she had to book in to a Travelodge. The room was ok and staff were good but the food was utter rubbish! Never again!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 20, 2021)

The disappearing Christmas trees in the front room window.
Driving home tonight and it's mostly inflatable snowmen, santas and LED reindeer. 
I'm getting old


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The disappearing Christmas trees in the front room window.
Driving home tonight and it's mostly inflatable snowmen, santas and LED reindeer.
I'm getting old 

Click to expand...


Getting?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 20, 2021)

Slime said:



			Getting?  

Click to expand...

Probobly not a lot ,


----------



## drdel (Dec 20, 2021)

bobmac said:



			The disappearing Christmas trees in the front room window.
Driving home tonight and it's mostly inflatable snowmen, santas and LED reindeer.
I'm getting old 

Click to expand...

More crass stuff from across the pond. Perhaps we should set up a protest group to save Xmas trees. 

Apparently there is a eurocrat who want to downplay/ban Christmas as it MAY upset minorities. So there is a ready made opposition!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 21, 2021)

drdel said:



			More crass stuff from across the pond.
		
Click to expand...

I agree




East Sussex.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2021)

Miserable Grinch’s


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Miserable Grinch’s
		
Click to expand...


thatll be me if we fail the percolation tests were having done today! that said, wouldnt fancy being the lad whos got to sit out there in the freezing cold for 8 hours watching and measuring water draining through various holes!!!


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Miserable Grinch’s
		
Click to expand...

That'll be me then!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			That'll be me then!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, and me. This Xmas I'll be sitting in an apartment on my own 400+ miles away from my family due to work and the weather is forecast to be so bad that it doesn't look like we'll be doing anything until New Year at the earliest. Not really sure why they decided to send me up here so early. The only thing making me feel a bit less Grinchy is that they're having to pay me full day rate to sit in my apartment and watch TV.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2021)

Buggering Christmas up


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2021)

Being reluctant to post irritations for fear of being labelled a Grinch, Moaner or pessimist......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Being reluctant to post irritations for fear of being labelled a Grinch, Moaner or pessimist......

Click to expand...

I wouldn’t worry, your reputation can’t get any worse… 😉


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I wouldn’t worry, your reputation can’t get any worse… 😉
		
Click to expand...

Too kind as usual Biggus me old mate..
Although writing Christmas Cards is surely a chore from Hell...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Being reluctant to post irritations for fear of being labelled a Grinch, Moaner or pessimist......

Click to expand...

Hell fire, get a grip and moan. It is the whole point of this thread. Anyone can't handle it, don't come on the thread, easy to do. 

Come on, let rip and unload


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hell fire, get a grip and moan. It is the whole point of this thread. Anyone can't handle it, don't come on the thread, easy to do.

Come on, let rip and unload 

Click to expand...

OK...

Bloody roadworks in this sodding town are really making me feel quite aggrieved with things.......


----------



## Rooter (Dec 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			OK...

Bloody roadworks in this sodding town are really making me feel quite aggrieved with things.......
		
Click to expand...

Bloody grinch, its nearly xmas man! Lighten up!!


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I wouldn’t worry, your reputation can’t get any worse… 😉
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Being reluctant to post irritations for fear of being labelled a Grinch, Moaner or pessimist......

Click to expand...


crack on, everyone else is....................

ah you did,


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 21, 2021)

Having no reaction at all to the jab today, I never get any reaction to any jab, and having to go to work tomorrow. Oh well.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Bloody grinch, its nearly xmas man! Lighten up!!
		
Click to expand...

Help Help..I'm being repressed.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Help Help..I'm being repressed.
		
Click to expand...

shut up Loretta


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Too kind as usual Biggus me old mate..
Although writing Christmas Cards is surely a chore from Hell...
		
Click to expand...

A guy I used to work with had a stamp made up with "Best Wishes, Paul" due to the number of birthday & Christmas cards that went round the office - I thought it was a genius idea


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 21, 2021)

Went fishing today, cold but dressed for it. Just ready to start potting in groundbait then"....."..............broke the blasted pole. Snap no 5 section
Don't think there's spare available - old pole.
Grrrr.
Might have to look up. Mr Heath Robinson.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 21, 2021)

Indicators on cars right next to the headlights so that you can't see the indicators when they're flashing.


----------



## Pants (Dec 21, 2021)

Headlights!  So bright now days that you are semi blinded a lot of the time.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 22, 2021)

Pants said:



			Headlights!  So bright now days that you are semi blinded a lot of the time.
		
Click to expand...

And add to that the raised height of SUVs and 4x4s so they are straight in your eyes


----------



## GB72 (Dec 22, 2021)

The WHO 
A few weeks ago: Omicron is mild and it is a disgrace to ban African travel 

Today: Omicron will have European hospitals on the brink 

Which is it and if you don't know, say so


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The WHO
A few weeks ago: Omicron is mild and it is a disgrace to ban African travel

Today: Omicron will have European hospitals on the brink

Which is it and if you don't know, say so
		
Click to expand...

A bit hard on Roger Daltrey and Pete Townsend.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The WHO
A few weeks ago: Omicron is mild and it is a disgrace to ban African travel

Today: Omicron will have European hospitals on the brink

Which is it and if you don't know, say so
		
Click to expand...

Things change!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Things change!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed they do but then do not take up against sensible, Europe wide measures at the time if you do not have the information needed.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 22, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			A bit hard on Roger Daltrey and Pete Townsend.
		
Click to expand...

Have you heard Daltry sing recently, that in itself should be an irritation and I love The Who


----------



## GB72 (Dec 22, 2021)

The strain that this is all putting on friendships. For the first time, a group of 3 families in my village are having Xmas together as they are taking a break from all the stress of the extended family Xmas. This means so much to all of them and I am now starting to worry if some of them would actually test if they had minor symptoms as it would mean missing out on this big Xmas day.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Too kind as usual Biggus me old mate..
Although writing Christmas Cards is surely a chore from Hell...
		
Click to expand...

If I was nice to you then you’d only worry… 😉

Merry Christmas to my favourite Grinch 😁


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 22, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			A bit hard on Roger Daltrey and Pete Townsend.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe they don't want to get fooled again?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2021)

Two people we were with on Saturday have tested positive today. We've done lateral flow which is negative but we're still on edge now. Trying to find somewhere to do a PCR test and hope the result comes back by Christmas Eve.


----------



## fundy (Dec 22, 2021)

Having to carry the dog back from her lunchtime walk after she damaged a paw  

Trying to lug a staffie cross (20kg+) wriggling about in my arms down a steep part frozen part muddy hill thankfully didnt end as many would expect!!!

Now to get a vets appt!!!


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 22, 2021)

fundy said:



			Having to carry the dog back from her lunchtime walk after she damaged a paw 

Trying to lug a staffie cross (20kg+) wriggling about in my arms down a steep part frozen part muddy hill thankfully didnt end as many would expect!!!

Now to get a vets appt!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thats a shame for you and her, how did she hurt it? Mine always seems to be hurting his pads or the skin between his toes, diving into rivers, lakes ,ponds, muddy puddles!.... I just cover it in antiseptic powder or a squirt of Terramycin and fortunately  it seems to heal ok.  Always reluctant to go to the Vets (£££ )

Staffs are as tough as old boots she will probably run it off after you have made the appointment!


----------



## RichA (Dec 22, 2021)

Our staff cross used to limp like he'd been shot if he had a grain of rice stuck to his paw. Hopefully it's something niggly and trivial.


----------



## fundy (Dec 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Thats a shame for you and her, how did she hurt it? Mine always seems to be hurting his pads or the skin between his toes, diving into rivers, lakes ,ponds, muddy puddles!.... I just cover it in antiseptic powder or a squirt of Terramycin and fortunately  it seems to heal ok.  Always reluctant to go to the Vets (£££ )

Staffs are as tough as old boots she will probably run it off after you have made the appointment!

Click to expand...


Seems she got a thorn of some type in it, its come out and some antiseptic and half bag of treats she seems fine for now!!! Appt on hold for now


----------



## Rooter (Dec 22, 2021)

Phew. ours cut her pad on a flint, told the vets we had insurance... Final bill was over a grand!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2021)

People moaning about others moaning,but they themselves post more on this thread than the Things that gladden the heard thread 😬😂😂😂😂

Have a day off mate 😉😂😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 22, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			People moaning about others moaning,but they themselves post more on this thread than the Things that gladden the heard thread 😬😂😂😂😂

Have a day off mate 😉😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I think @Pin-seeker is not randomly irritated 😂😂


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 22, 2021)

Finishing up your last day of work before xmas but when you put the days timesheet in you find you had the day booked off.

Who'd do a thing like that? 👋


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			People moaning about others moaning,but they themselves post more on this thread than the Things that gladden the heard thread 😬😂😂😂😂
...
		
Click to expand...

Surely moaning is a national pastime - where UK would be ranked #1!
Just remember how many sitcoms that are either based on it (One Foot in the Grave) or have a lot of plots based around it (Steptoe, Till Death Us Do Part' and many more).


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 22, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Surely moaning is a national pastime - *where UK would be ranked #1!*
Just remember how many sitcoms that are either based on it (One Foot in the Grave) or have a lot of plots based around it (Steptoe, Till Death Us Do Part' and many more).
		
Click to expand...

Some might even say World beating. Or is that getting too political?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 22, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Finishing up your last day of work before xmas but when you put the days timesheet in you find you had the day booked off.

Who'd do a thing like that? 👋
		
Click to expand...

Still, at least you were busy & weren't just sitting there trying to kill time, eh...


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Some might even say *World beating*...
		
Click to expand...

Same as my '#1'? Had meant to post 'World #1' but figured I didn't need to when I saw I hadn't.

Btw...I trust you are not complaining.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 22, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I think @Pin-seeker is not randomly irritated 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Do you think he’s referring to his (_not_ _so_) secret crush?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 22, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Same as my '#1'? Had meant to post 'World #1' but figured I didn't need to when I saw I hadn't.

*Btw...I trust you are not complaining. *

Click to expand...

No, no, not at all. Although to stay on topic and avoid getting modded maybe I should say that I'm randomly irritated by it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Do you think he’s referring to his (_not_ _so_) secret crush?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2021)

It's Firework night.....again......for possibly the 50th day in a row...someone is letting of fireworks.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It's Firework night.....again......for possibly the 50th day in a row...someone is letting of fireworks.....
		
Click to expand...

Its like people take it in turns 1 day a week so we all get the pain in the .. I mean "joy" of them


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 22, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Surely moaning is a national pastime - where UK would be ranked #1!
Just remember how many sitcoms that are either based on it (One Foot in the Grave) or have a lot of plots based around it (Steptoe, Till Death Us Do Part' and many more).
		
Click to expand...

It is very infectious.  There seems to be a new variant that's got into the country from New Zealand, similar to the Alpha but more nit picking 🙂


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## IainP (Dec 22, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



View attachment 40086

Click to expand...


----------



## JamesR (Dec 22, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 40085

Click to expand...

Merry Christmas you filthy animal


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			It is very infectious.  There seems to be a new variant that's got into the country from New Zealand, similar to the Alpha but more nit picking 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Behave!


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 22, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Behave!
		
Click to expand...

What me 😇


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Do you think he’s referring to his (_not_ _so_) secret crush?
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what he got me for Xmas 🤞


----------



## Piece (Dec 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It's Firework night.....again......for possibly the 50th day in a row...someone is letting of fireworks.....
		
Click to expand...

True story. A few years ago, a single large firework was let off in the evening, around once a month. Annoyed the hell out of the neighbours and us. I heard recently that the house was occupied by low level street drug dealer and each time he scored with a hooker he let a firework off 😂. He has gone now!


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 22, 2021)

Piece said:



			True story. A few years ago, a single large firework was let off in the evening, around once a month. Annoyed the hell out of the neighbours and us. I heard recently that the house was occupied by low level street drug dealer and *each time he scored with a hook *he let a firework off 😂. He has gone now!
		
Click to expand...

Drug dealing golfer then 😉


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wonder what he got me for Xmas 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Your first ticket for a Liverpool game 😉


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2021)

Piece said:



			True story. A few years ago, a single large firework was let off in the evening, around once a month. Annoyed the hell out of the neighbours and us. I heard recently that the house was occupied by low level street drug dealer and each time he scored with a hooker he let a firework off 😂. He has gone now!
		
Click to expand...

Or he's not getting lucky these days..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 23, 2021)

Piece said:



			True story. A few years ago, a single large firework was let off in the evening, around once a month. Annoyed the hell out of the neighbours and us. I heard recently that the house was occupied by low level street drug dealer and each time he scored with a hooker he let a firework off 😂. He has gone now!
		
Click to expand...

No he’s moved to Aylesbury 😡🙄


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No he’s moved to Aylesbury 😡🙄
		
Click to expand...

Where do you get your fireworks from..?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Where do you get your fireworks from..?

Click to expand...

You are obviously going senile
I’ve never lived in Watford 😂😂🖕


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 23, 2021)

The new oven arrived. Only ONE shelf and no shelf in the grill pan. Also the grill pan., well it's not really but looks like one, warps when put near the grill element. Utter garbage! An e mail will be sent to the manufacturers.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 23, 2021)

The BBC reports: "Coldplay to stop making music as a band in 2025".
I'm seriously irritated: they could have done so in 2021 (or earlier, preferably).


----------



## RichA (Dec 23, 2021)

cliveb said:



			The BBC reports: "Coldplay to stop making music as a band in 2025".
I'm seriously irritated: they could have done so in 2021 (or earlier, preferably).
		
Click to expand...

I had assumed that they spent the last 15 years releasing the dross that wasn't good enough to make it onto the first 2 albums.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 23, 2021)

RichA said:



			I had assumed that they spent the last 15 years releasing the dross that wasn't good enough to make it onto the first 2 albums.
		
Click to expand...

That sentence sums up Coldplay in a nutshell 👌😂


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 23, 2021)

She's got Gavin and Stacey on.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 23, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			She's got Gavin and Stacey on.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 23, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			The new oven arrived. Only ONE shelf and no shelf in the grill pan. Also the grill pan., well it's not really but looks like one, warps when put near the grill element. Utter garbage! An e mail will be sent to the manufacturers.
		
Click to expand...

Pay more for a better quality oven?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2021)

The same pedantic nonsense moving into multiple threads


----------



## fundy (Dec 23, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The same pedantic nonsense moving into multiple threads
		
Click to expand...


just gets worse, various trolls seemingly untouchable whilst good posters leave day after day sadly


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 23, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The same pedantic nonsense moving into multiple threads
		
Click to expand...

Check out the title of THIS thread!


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Check out the title of THIS thread!
		
Click to expand...

they should rename it to the “miserable old git’s with nothing to do but moan”  thread


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			they should rename it to the “miserable old git’s with nothing to do but moan”  thread
		
Click to expand...

Or ‘senior golfers’ for short 😂


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			they should rename it to the “miserable old git’s with nothing to do but moan”  thread
		
Click to expand...

Would be interesting to see the graph of posts per user in it then! I have an inkling who'd have the most!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			they should rename it to the “miserable old git’s with nothing to do but moan”  thread
		
Click to expand...

As if by magic 😎😎😎🙃


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 23, 2021)

The fact they've changed the title of this thread. It's ageist! Give yourself a ban.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			they should rename it to the “miserable old git’s with nothing to do but moan”  thread
		
Click to expand...

Less of the old I'm 34 and love a moan!!


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 23, 2021)

I think the thread title is far more apt. It might even encourage me to contribute to it more often.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 23, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Pay more for a better quality oven?
		
Click to expand...

Paying more doesn't necessarily get you better.
When we had a new kitchen, we paid about a grand for a so-called all singing and dancing combination oven. The microwave in it was just terrible. (We ended up buying a cheap counter top microwave). The door seal failed three times in five years. It was a fairly good conventional fan oven, I'll give it that, but not a grand's worth.


----------



## Pants (Dec 23, 2021)

Flippin 'eck.  You can't even have a random irritation anymore without being called a miserable old git


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 23, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Paying more doesn't necessarily get you better.
When we had a new kitchen, we paid about a grand for a so-called all singing and dancing combination oven. The microwave in it was just terrible. (We ended up buying a cheap counter top microwave). The door seal failed three times in five years. It was a fairly good conventional fan oven, I'll give it that, but not a grand's worth.
		
Click to expand...

But with all respect you are comparing apples with oranges..... an integrated combination microwave is a different animal to an oven....cost wise especially


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 23, 2021)

Pants said:



			Flippin 'eck.  You can't even have a random irritation anymore without being called a miserable old git 

Click to expand...

Who give's a fig


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 23, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Less of the old I'm 34 and love a moan!!
		
Click to expand...

Bloody millennials. Always moaning about something 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 24, 2021)

Two days ago a large box arrived at our door, from my work. Assumed it was a hamper because I got one last year as well, but we didn't bother opening it straight away.

Just opened it tonight - it's a whole turkey. Sooo I've now put it in the fridge.. but I'm thinking, that's probably gone off. Right? Oops. It was in a sealed bag with some cold packing around it. But I dunno now.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2021)

Noise at 6:45am!!

And to prove the point, a lorry tooting its horn.

There’s more villas being built at the end of our road, 80 metres away. Builders aren’t supposed to start work till 8am. Guess they’re on job and finish today as Christmas Eve night is a big event in the Spanish calendar.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Less of the old I'm 34 and love a moan!!
		
Click to expand...

Let nobody say the Mod team do not listen 😎😇😬


----------



## chellie (Dec 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Two days ago a large box arrived at our door, from my work. Assumed it was a hamper because I got one last year as well, but we didn't bother opening it straight away.

Just opened it tonight - it's a whole turkey. Sooo I've now put it in the fridge.. but I'm thinking, that's probably gone off. Right? Oops. It was in a sealed bag with some cold packing around it. But I dunno now. 

Click to expand...

Had the cold packing melted? Was it hot where it was stored? You'd be able to tell by the smell if it was off.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2021)

Pants said:



			Flippin 'eck.  You can't even have a random irritation anymore without being called a miserable old git 

Click to expand...

A fine thread title ruined unnecessarily 😞.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Two days ago a large box arrived at our door, from my work. Assumed it was a hamper because I got one last year as well, but we didn't bother opening it straight away.

Just opened it tonight - it's a whole turkey. Sooo I've now put it in the fridge.. but I'm thinking, that's probably gone off. Right? Oops. It was in a sealed bag with some cold packing around it. But I dunno now. 

Click to expand...

The packing they use now is brilliant, every chance it is okay. As Chellie mentions, if you take it out of its bag, assume it is vacuum packed, you will soon know by the smell if it is off.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A fine thread title ruined unnecessarily 😞.[/QUOTE

Fret ye not. It’ll change back in a few days, just a bit of fun 👍😬
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Dec 24, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fret ye not. It’ll change back in a few days, just a bit of fun
		
Click to expand...

And what am I supposed to do with my random irritations in the meantime?


----------



## IanM (Dec 24, 2021)

Bah humbug!!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 24, 2021)

You are all bonkers.

I love this.


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 24, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The packing they use now is brilliant, every chance it is okay. As Chellie mentions, if you take it out of its bag, assume it is vacuum packed, you will soon know by the smell if it is off.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but food poisoning bacteria is odourless and your meat would still smell fine but could be deadly...relying on smell for food safety is not a good idea. That said without knowing the specifics it difficult to comment on this bird.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			Yes but food poisoning bacteria is odourless and your meat would still smell fine but could be deadly...relying on smell for food safety is not a good idea. That said without knowing the specifics it difficult to comment on this bird.
		
Click to expand...

Would it not smell bad? I would expect poultry to be quite lively on that front.

A quick Google suggests off turkey will smell strongly, will be slimey and greyish. If in doubt, bin it. Food poisoning on Christmas day 🤢


----------



## Piece (Dec 24, 2021)

Bought a nice kettle for Xmas via AO two days ago. Booked a click and collect slot for Xmas Eve. Yodel oversee this click and collect service and surprise surprise, delivery is now Dec 29th. 🙄😔😡


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Two days ago a large box arrived at our door, from my work. Assumed it was a hamper because I got one last year as well, but we didn't bother opening it straight away.

Just opened it tonight - it's a whole turkey. Sooo I've now put it in the fridge.. but I'm thinking, that's probably gone off. Right? Oops. It was in a sealed bag with some cold packing around it. But I dunno now. 

Click to expand...

I've never really understood what one is supposed to do with a surprise turkey?  . A hamper I can understand ...


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 24, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			I've never really understood what one is supposed to do with a surprise turkey?  . A hamper I can understand ...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, our plan was to be elsewhere for Christmas Day and Boxing Day so we didn't need one really. Although waiting for a PCR test result on that front so maybe it would come in handy after all..


----------



## Imurg (Dec 24, 2021)

Well I'm packed and ready to go...


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 24, 2021)

working today but staring at the screens and is a waste of time. Me thinks a midday shutdown is on the cards!


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 24, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			Yes but food poisoning bacteria is odourless and your meat would still smell fine but could be deadly...relying on smell for food safety is not a good idea. That said without knowing the specifics it difficult to comment on this bird.
		
Click to expand...

When the turkey is cooked all the bacteria is killed due to the intensity of the heat. 
The main problem with any " Cooked" poultry/ meat is leaving it for too long, that's where bacteria can multiply very quickly. 
I once had severe food posing (hospitalised) at My sisters wedding. The chicken was cooked the day before and left in a church hall overnight. 
Not something I'd ever want to live through again!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, our plan was to be elsewhere for Christmas Day and Boxing Day so we didn't need one really. *Although waiting for a PCR test result on that front *so maybe it would come in handy after all.. 

Click to expand...

Snap, although am not in the mood for Xmas games at the moment.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 24, 2021)

Airlines who cancel flights giving no reason, then send a communication suggesting it has been cancelled by the passenger (it hadn’t), leaving that passenger to then try and find out if it was a clerical error, prior to shelling out hard earned money on an alternative route. 🤬

I’ll tell you what, travel companies. Given the struggle your industry has had during the last two years, here’s a tip to aid your long term recovery. Don’t treat your clients like 💩.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 24, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			working today but staring at the screens and is a waste of time. Me thinks a midday shutdown is on the cards!
		
Click to expand...

I raise you.

Done a job for a farmer today, only for him to pay via a cheque. 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 24, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Airlines who cancel flights giving no reason, then send a communication suggesting it has been cancelled by the passenger (it hadn’t), leaving that passenger to then try and find out if it was a clerical error, prior to shelling out hard earned money on an alternative route. 🤬

I’ll tell you what, travel companies. Given the struggle your industry has had during the last two years, here’s a tip to aid your long term recovery. Don’t treat your clients like 💩.
		
Click to expand...

Having looked at prices of holidays for next year but seems travel companies are not just treating there customers like poo but also extracting the urine.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 24, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Having looked at prices of holidays for next year but seems travel companies are not just treating there customers like poo but also extracting the urine.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly budget airlines do not appear to be charging budget prices anymore.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 24, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I raise you.

Done a job for a farmer today, only for him to pay via a cheque. 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Computer is shut and a 3 course lunch ordered with a Poreti in hand. Out out now!! Have a good one Stu 🤣🍷🍺


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 24, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			When the turkey is cooked all the bacteria is killed due to the intensity of the heat.
The main problem with any " Cooked" poultry/ meat is leaving it for too long, that's where bacteria can multiply very quickly.
I once had severe food posing (hospitalised) at My sisters wedding. The chicken was cooked the day before and left in a church hall overnight.
Not something I'd ever want to live through again!
		
Click to expand...

Just avoid the cross contamination and we're all good. 😉


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 24, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Computer is shut and a 3 course lunch ordered with a Poreti in hand. Out out now!! Have a good one Stu 🤣🍷🍺
		
Click to expand...

You too sir🍻🍻


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 24, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I raise you.

Done a job for a farmer today, only for him to pay via a cheque. 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

I love cheques, at any time of year. Upload a photo of them with the phone app, and 2 days later it's in the account That's Starling bank for you


----------



## Slab (Dec 24, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Having looked at prices of holidays for next year but seems travel companies are not just treating there customers like poo but also extracting the urine.
		
Click to expand...

Not just airlines. 
The hotels round here are charging a Prince's legal fee for a couple of night stay


----------



## D-S (Dec 24, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I love cheques, at any time of year. Upload a photo of them with the phone app, and 2 days later it's in the account That's Starling bank for you

Click to expand...

The NatWest App does that too now with its own biometric approval.


----------



## Piece (Dec 24, 2021)

Piece said:



			Bought a nice kettle for Xmas via AO two days ago. Booked a click and collect slot for Xmas Eve. Yodel oversee this click and collect service and surprise surprise, delivery is now Dec 29th. 🙄😔😡
		
Click to expand...

Ha. It turned up today! Happy Days 🧑🏻‍🎄


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2021)

Barclays app shows cheques up to £500 as soon as you upload them  😎


----------



## drdel (Dec 24, 2021)

Pants said:



			Flippin 'eck.  You can't even have a random irritation anymore without being called a miserable old git 

Click to expand...

Have you just 'woke' up...


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 24, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Barclays app shows cheques up to £500 as soon as you upload them  😎
		
Click to expand...

What use is that to a Plumber working on Christmas Eve? 😁


----------



## Captainron (Dec 24, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			What use is that to a Plumber working on Christmas Eve? 😁
		
Click to expand...

Chaddy charges that to answer the bloody phone.


----------



## fundy (Dec 24, 2021)

Cracking start to xmas food lol, we always have Beef on xmas eve  Well were not this year as it seems we didnt buy any , oops


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 24, 2021)

Piece said:



			Bought a nice kettle for Xmas via AO two days ago. Booked a click and collect slot for Xmas Eve. Yodel oversee this click and collect service and surprise surprise, delivery is now Dec 29th. 🙄😔😡
		
Click to expand...

Beer it is then🤪


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			Cracking start to xmas food lol, we always have Beef on xmas eve  Well were not this year as it seems we didnt buy any , oops
		
Click to expand...

We’re having our usual Christmas Eve picnic. Smoked salmon, cheeses, pate and bubbly + other nibbles.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			Cracking start to xmas food lol, we always have Beef on xmas eve  Well were not this year as it seems we didnt buy any , oops
		
Click to expand...

Gotta be some road kill down your way 😬


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			Cracking start to xmas food lol, we always have Beef on xmas eve  Well were not this year as it seems we didnt buy any , oops
		
Click to expand...

I'd offer you the lump that we were taking to friends until we were confined to barracks, but I've frozen it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 24, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			We’re having our usual Christmas Eve picnic. Smoked salmon, cheeses, pate and bubbly + other nibbles.
		
Click to expand...

Chinese every year for us. Not interested in cooking anything having spent a lot of the day prepping Christmas Dinner.


----------



## fundy (Dec 24, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd offer you the lump that we were taking to friends until we were confined to barracks, but I've frozen it.
		
Click to expand...


hope youre both OK and allowed back out again soon BIM


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 24, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I love cheques, at any time of year. Upload a photo of them with the phone app, and 2 days later it's in the account That's Starling bank for you

Click to expand...

I bloody hate them everytime of the year. 

Cash points, internet banking, paypal etc.
There's absolutely no need for cheques anymore.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 24, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Chaddy charges that to answer the bloody phone.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt answer the phone for that 😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I bloody hate them everytime of the year.

Cash points, internet banking, paypal etc.
There's absolutely no need for cheques anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. The only customers using cheques to pay us at work now are consistent late payers who hope to squeeze an extra few days out by sending a cheque. Luckily, HSBC also accept a photo of a cheque now and so that ruse is scuppered. I take it your bank doesn't offer that yet? Hopefully they will be binned off completely soon.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2021)

fundy said:



			hope youre both OK and allowed back out again soon BIM
		
Click to expand...

Thanks funny, I can still go out as I'm testing negative, but Mrs BiM is still positive (and awaiting her PCR result, posted Tuesday!).


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 24, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Totally agree. The only customers using cheques to pay us at work now are consistent late payers who hope to squeeze an extra few days out by sending a cheque. Luckily, HSBC also accept a photo of a cheque now and so that ruse is scuppered. I take it your bank doesn't offer that yet? Hopefully they will be binned off completely soon.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with santander, luckiky i got the bank in time to stick it in but its still going to take at least another 4 days to clear.

I think this guy was at it tbh.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 24, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm with santander, luckiky i got the bank in time to stick it in but its still going to take at least another 4 days to clear.

I think this guy was at it tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Most Farmers are tbh. Every one I’ve ever done work for is on stop at their wholesaler or can’t call X,Y or Z because they owe them money. All pleading poverty but a nice new Land Rover Discovery in the yard.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 24, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Most Farmers are tbh. Every one I’ve ever done work for is on stop at their wholesaler or can’t call X,Y or Z because they owe them money. All pleading poverty but a nice new Land Rover Discovery in the yard.
		
Click to expand...

He couldnt bank transfer as his secretary wasnt there and he didnt have the money £590 in his own account. I felt sorry for the poor fella, i nearly invited  him to ours for christmas lunch 😃


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 24, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Most Farmers are tbh. Every one I’ve ever done work for is on stop at their wholesaler or can’t call X,Y or Z because they owe them money. All pleading poverty but a nice new Land Rover Discovery in the yard.
		
Click to expand...

Never seen a Farmer on a bike!


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 24, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			He couldnt bank transfer as his secretary wasnt there and he didnt have the money £590 in his own account. I felt sorry for the poor fella, i nearly invited  him to ours for christmas lunch 😃
		
Click to expand...

Just remember who produced the goods for said lunch 😉😁
Farmers get a lot of bashing but speaking from experience I wouldnt have wanted to any other job 😉


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 24, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Never seen a Farmer on a bike!
		
Click to expand...

I have! It was a 4.5k carbon thing with full di2 (electric gearing) though.

I'm currently in the process of organising a stag do with about 8 farmers coming. I was actually amazed at how quickly they all paid up, especially so close to Xmas!


----------



## IanM (Dec 24, 2021)

Life lesson.... don't nibble chilli covered peanuts,  then rub your eyes.  

...oh, that's a "random irritation" not a moan


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 24, 2021)

IanM said:



			Life lesson.... don't nibble chilli covered peanuts,  then rub your eyes. 

...oh, that's a "random irritation" not a moan
		
Click to expand...

Once dropped a contact lens in the soap dish and then popped it in my eye, so I feel your pain.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 25, 2021)

IanM said:



			Life lesson.... don't nibble chilli covered peanuts,  then rub your eyes. 

...oh, that's a "random irritation" not a moan
		
Click to expand...

... is the same as taking out your contact lenses, forgetting that you'd been chopping chillies earlier in the evening ...


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 25, 2021)

Irritation ... Somebody, somewhere nearby, is working on a demolition site?? I can hear the clattering, banging, and reversing beeps! Who on earth is working today??? (And its too early in the morning for any day of the year, let alone Christmas Day)


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 25, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Irritation ... Somebody, somewhere nearby, is working on a demolition site?? I can hear the clattering, banging, and reversing beeps! Who on earth is working today??? (And its too early in the morning for any day of the year, let alone Christmas Day)
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Santa bought him a new digger for Christmas and he is desperate to try it out!


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 25, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Maybe Santa bought him a new digger for Christmas and he is desperate to try it out!
		
Click to expand...

Have since worked out that it's folk working on the railway. Understandable because of the Christmas line closures  -  but no less irritating.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 25, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Irritation ... Somebody, somewhere nearby, is working on a demolition site?? I can hear the clattering, banging, and reversing beeps! *Who on earth is working today???* (And its too early in the morning for any day of the year, let alone Christmas Day)
		
Click to expand...

I am. 

Well, I say working but I'm actually sitting in my apartment in Aberdeen getting paid to drink coffee and surf the internet as it's too windy to work. Maybe that should be in the Gladden the Heart thread.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 25, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			I am.

Well, I say working but I'm actually sitting in my apartment in Aberdeen getting paid to drink coffee and surf the internet as it's too windy to work. Maybe that should be in the Gladden the Heart thread.
		
Click to expand...

Ok  - I know loads of folk have to work over Christmas time. But generally not on building sites. And, given that I now know it's on the railway, I guess the folk there didn't get much choice either. 
Ps. Happy christmas ..


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 25, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok  - I know loads of folk have to work over Christmas time. But generally not on building sites. And, given that I now know it's on the railway, I guess the folk there didn't get much choice either.
Ps. Happy christmas ..
		
Click to expand...

Merry Xmas.


----------



## Dando (Dec 25, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I raise you.

Done a job for a farmer today, only for him to pay via a cheque. 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

a cheque? Did you travel back in time?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 25, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Have since worked out that it's folk working on the railway. Understandable because of the Christmas line closures  -  but no less irritating.
		
Click to expand...

We have a day and night turn looking after the control room today whilst the techs do their updates etc that would take too long for eng hours

Always volunteers, normally the asian lads as they don't celebrate Xmas 

I'll be taking them off 7am tomorrow to start the service


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok  - I know loads of folk have to work over Christmas time. But generally not on building sites. And, given that I now know it's on the railway, *I guess the folk there didn't get much choice either.*
Ps. Happy christmas ..
		
Click to expand...

No they won't; they'll be reliant on track possessions to work on the line, and given that at Christmas & New Year so much shuts down it will be where they plan some of their longer jobs.  Much like Streetworks will try to plan bigger road works schemes to the school summer holidays.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 25, 2021)

Microwave made weird buzzing sound and now no longer heats food 🤔😢
Thankfully had a back up Cheesecake 😉😋


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 25, 2021)

Windows 10 updates , I spent ages trying to copy various files to my newish laptop via an external storage stick.
 Only to eventually discover that Windows latest update wouldn't allow it , I had to do a system restore before it worked.
I've also learned how to screenshot and send, you'd better watch out lol.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 25, 2021)

Sleeping in a single bed.
We’re at the in laws for a couple of days and I just can’t get used to not having room to spread around, I keep waking up thinking I’m going to fall out of bed 🙈


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Sleeping in a single bed.
We’re at the in laws for a couple of days and I just can’t get used to not having room to spread around, I keep waking up thinking I’m going to fall out of bed 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Just get some grand kids for them and they’ll work it out for themselves……


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 25, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			Just get some grand kids for them and they’ll work it out for themselves……
		
Click to expand...

Waaay to old for that malarky 😂


----------



## chellie (Dec 25, 2021)

HID isn't well so Boxing Day shotgun cancelled for us. First time since we took up golf we are not playing in it


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Waaay to old for that malarky 😂
		
Click to expand...

Borrow mine 😁👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 25, 2021)

I have only just shook off a cold and have come down with another 😔. A slight head cold this morning has turned into a fully blown head cold by early evening.  On Christmas day as well 😠


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have only just shook off a cold and have come down with another 😔. A slight head cold this morning has turned into a fully blown head cold by early evening.  On Christmas day as well 😠
		
Click to expand...

A similar thing has happened with both myself and my wife. I was convinced I had Omicron about a week ago (after a party 5 days earlier), but the lft said no. Symptoms went away, but now back to another mild cold.

I guess I better take another lft tomorrow.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			A similar thing has happened with both myself and my wife. I was convinced I had Omicron about a week ago (after a party 5 days earlier), but the lft said no. Symptoms went away, but now back to another mild cold.

I guess I better take another lft tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

 I just watched S2-E5 of Still Game, Jack & Victor were thinking of buying shares in Chromitron , close call


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



 I just watched S2-E5 of Still Game, Jack & Victor were thinking of buying shares in Chromitron , close call 

Click to expand...

I think I need a translation here...

Not a clue what this means.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			I think I need a translation here...

Not a clue what this means.
		
Click to expand...

Google "Still Game " your Weclome


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Google "Still Game " your Weclome 

Click to expand...

I think you might be a little bit drunk.

Not a problem, as so am I.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			I think you might be a little drunk.
		
Click to expand...

Check it out, you'll see I'm correct, your weclome


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Check it out, you'll see I'm correct, your weclome 

Click to expand...

Not going there again. My original post was about empathy with another poster.

P.S. You're spelling tarp is pretty bad.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 26, 2021)

Please return this thread to Random Irritations ASAP.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2021)

Chilli's bottle fell out my bag with a thud onto concrete earlier (these darn 750ml bottles avoid them they just too big) was dented ...not badly but wouldn't stand up anymore..

It now stands again with a bigger dent lol 🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 26, 2021)

chellie said:



			HID isn't well so Boxing Day shotgun cancelled for us. First time since we took up golf we are not playing in it
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Chellie and hope he's well soon. If the weather us anything like down here though it may be a blessing in disguise!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 26, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Chilli's bottle fell out my bag with a thud onto concrete earlier (these darn 750ml bottles avoid them they just too big) was dented ...not badly but wouldn't stand up anymore..

It now stands again with a bigger dent lol 🤣
		
Click to expand...

They are big and easily slip out of your hand - they need a textured surface. Also weigh a ton when full with coffee so my work rucksack weighs a ton. I bought a 500ml one which is ok but less liquid equals less heat retention. Need a 600ml one!!


----------



## IanM (Dec 26, 2021)

Course closed today after lots of rain... ba


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 26, 2021)

18mm of rain overnight and course closed


----------



## Imurg (Dec 26, 2021)

Ellesborough open... preferred lies only...and I'm 180 miles away


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			They are big and easily slip out of your hand - they need a textured surface. Also weigh a ton when full with coffee so my work rucksack weighs a ton. I bought a 500ml one which is ok but less liquid equals less heat retention. Need a 600ml one!!
		
Click to expand...

Mine has a Matt finish, with the slight texture you mention. It has never slipped or felt slippy. Might be worth keeping an eye out in the sales for this type if it is a constant problem.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 26, 2021)

Washing Up! All the big stuff that will not go into the dishwasher, add to that we used the good plates and flatware yesterday which we don’t put into it too. It’s taken me 2 hours washing and drying! 😩


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Washing Up! All the big stuff that will not go into the dishwasher, add to that we used the good plates and flatware yesterday which we don’t put into it too. It’s taken me 2 hours washing and drying! 😩
		
Click to expand...

Mrs uses disposable foil trays on xmas to avoid too much clean up

however still some bits need washing etc... white vinegar and baking soda.. really breaks it down


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			They are big and easily slip out of your hand - they need a textured surface. Also weigh a ton when full with coffee so my work rucksack weighs a ton. I bought a 500ml one which is ok but less liquid equals less heat retention. Need a 600ml one!!
		
Click to expand...

first time using my new work bag, im regretting this 750ml bottle now.. its too wide to fit in the golf trolley drinks holder, too wide for cup holders in the car .. and if its going to fall out the side of my bag whenever i throw it over my shoulder will end up on the track at this rate lol


----------



## drdel (Dec 26, 2021)

Reading the recent posts I thought I'd logged into "Mumsnet" !!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 26, 2021)

Insurance websites that offer “online change” facilities that won’t actually let you change anything, directing you to call a number that is closed and directs you back to said website for making changes… 

Do these companies not do any UX testing? It’s basic stuff but they just seem to be so inept at it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Google "Still Game " your Weclome 

Click to expand...

I enjoy Still Game, especially though as the Ford Kiernan character - Jack - reminds me hugely of my dad.  Bunnet, pipe, shirt and tie, and zip-up windcheater jacket. And same build into the bargain.  Just my Dad. 👍🥰


----------



## IanM (Dec 26, 2021)

Doh.  Got Donna a scorecard holder for her powakaddy... Guess who got the wrong version? 🤪 

Mind you,  in my stocking was a golf glove for a left handed golfer (which I'm not)


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 26, 2021)

IanM said:



			Doh.  Got Donna a scorecard holder for her powakaddy... Guess who got the wrong version? 🤪

Mind you,  in my stocking was a golf glove for a left handed golfer (which I'm not)
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if there's a left hand golfer who got a right handed glove from her 🤔


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I enjoy Still Game, especially though as the Ford Kiernan character - Jack - reminds me hugely of my dad.  Bunnet, pipe, shirt and tie, and zip-up windcheater jacket. And same build into the bargain.  Just my Dad. 👍🥰
		
Click to expand...

It was quite funny watching a couple of old episodes last night. Just as Jack said we should buy shares in that Chromitron company, a post came up about Omicron and it sounded so similar.
The other episode featured Jack's new Chinese made door mat with welcome spelled weclome. . I was accused of being drunk and unable to spell., Moi never


----------



## Wilson (Dec 26, 2021)

Wife’s family round for Xmas dinner yesterday, I don’t mind cooking, and would prefer everyone to throw some cash in, and let us sort the whole thing, getting what people like - they won’t do that, one will bring booze, in-law’s will bring starters and desserts, and one brings nothing but two badly behaved children!

The one bringing the booze bought me 4 bottles of cider, no red wine for her Dad, and one bottle of pop for the kids! Good job I’d bought myself some cider, and my wife had bought other drinks for the kids. No starters for the kids, so I had to find space to cook them something, which threw all my timings off. By the end my wife suggested everyone leave as I was about to remove the kids myself, I get it’s Christmas and they are over excited and full of chocolate, but I can’t tolerate such poor behaviour, I told them off more than the parents, which isn’t fun for me.

I've already agreed with the wife we are either skiing or going to a local pub next year.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Insurance websites that offer “online change” facilities that won’t actually let you change anything, directing you to call a number that is closed and directs you back to said website for making changes…

Do these companies not do any UX testing? It’s basic stuff but they just seem to be so inept at it.
		
Click to expand...

Add insurance web sites that do allow you to make changes online but don't list the model of car you have, forcing you to ring.  In our case it involved a total of over 6 hours on hold over 3 calls (in fairness the car was scheduled for pick up two days after lockdown kicked in, so the delays were out of their contol, but no less irritating for that)


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Add insurance web sites that do allow you to make changes online but don't list the model of car you have, forcing you to ring.  In our case it involved a total of over 6 hours on hold over 3 calls (in fairness the car was scheduled for pick up two days after lockdown kicked in, so the delays were out of their contol, but no less irritating for that)
		
Click to expand...

All I want to do is update a registration number, it’s the simplest of the simple. But Admiral clearly haven’t done any sort of end to end testing on their web services.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 26, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Wife’s family round for Xmas dinner yesterday, I don’t mind cooking, and would prefer everyone to throw some cash in, and let us sort the whole thing, getting what people like - they won’t do that, one will bring booze, in-law’s will bring starters and desserts, and one brings nothing but two badly behaved children!

The one bringing the booze bought me 4 bottles of cider, no red wine for her Dad, and one bottle of pop for the kids! Good job I’d bought myself some cider, and my wife had bought other drinks for the kids. No starters for the kids, so I had to find space to cook them something, which threw all my timings off. By the end my wife suggested everyone leave as I was about to remove the kids myself, I get it’s Christmas and they are over excited and full of chocolate, but I can’t tolerate such poor behaviour, I told them off more than the parents, which isn’t fun for me.

I've already agreed with the wife we are either skiing or going to a local pub next year.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a classic Christmas to me. Perfect.
What a great family to be part of.
You did your bit. You should feel intense pride and satisfaction.
Then just remember how great it feels once they've all buggered off.
You should do the same again next year.
(PS: Sneak some booze into the kids either in the "soft" drinks or even in the food - it usually quietens 'em down) - only kidding Mr moderator.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2021)

A few years ago our neighbours INVITED us over to join their family Xmas dinner. They said just bring your own booze, oh! can we borrow 2 chairs and drink glasses, and could you bring your Karaoke machine. 
On arrival, I set up the karaoke sat down on our own chairs poured ourselves a drink in our own glasses.
Then we were asked for £12 each to cover the meal, seemingly the family always split the cost between them. 
We didn't go the following year.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			A few years ago our neighbours INVITED us over to join their family Xmas dinner. They said just bring your own booze, oh! can we borrow 2 chairs and drink glasses, and could you bring your Karaoke machine.
On arrival, I set up the karaoke sat down on our own chairs poured ourselves a drink in our own glasses.
Then we were asked for £12 each to cover the meal, seemingly the family always split the cost between them.
We didn't go the following year.
		
Click to expand...

Well, if you didn't do the washing up, I doubt they want you back again.
Plus - they are probably waiting for a return invitation. Or have they moved back to a their small village in South Wales?


----------



## drdel (Dec 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			A few years ago our neighbours INVITED us over to join their family Xmas dinner. They said just bring your own booze, oh! can we borrow 2 chairs and drink glasses, and could you bring your Karaoke machine.
On arrival, I set up the karaoke sat down on our own chairs poured ourselves a drink in our own glasses.
Then we were asked for £12 each to cover the meal, seemingly the family always split the cost between them.
We didn't go the following year.
		
Click to expand...

If we invite guests we never expect anything in return.  If they bring a token gift that's fine but charging a fee is just not on, in my book.

I just wonder if you have made a charge and something untoward happened would you have stepped into a load of potential legal bother?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			All I want to do is update a registration number, it’s the simplest of the simple. But *Admiral* clearly haven’t done any sort of end to end testing on their web services.
		
Click to expand...

What a coincidence.  When Mrs BiM's new car landed, they listed the Ibiza Xcellence, but not the Xcellence Lux.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 26, 2021)

Having to cancel going to the parents for new year because of Covid 🤬😠


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Having to cancel going to the parents for new year because of Covid 🤬😠
		
Click to expand...

Feel your pain Phil; one of our neighbours, who has had a  year for other reasons, has just had to cancel her family coming over tonight because their daughter has tested positive at work, & Mrs BiM is still confined to barracks.  Stay safe mate.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2021)

drdel said:



			If we invite guests we never expect anything in return.  If they bring a token gift that's fine but charging a fee is just not on, in my book.

I just wonder if you have made a charge and something untoward happened would you have stepped into a load of potential legal bother?
		
Click to expand...

I almost charged them fir the Karaoke lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Well, if you didn't do the washing up, I doubt they want you back again.
Plus - they are probably waiting for a return invitation. Or have they moved back to a their small village in South Wales?
		
Click to expand...

Whoosh , South Wales ??


----------



## chellie (Dec 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Sorry to hear that Chellie and hope he's well soon. If the weather us anything like down here though it may be a blessing in disguise!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda. Weather wasn't too dreadful so a bit hacked off to have missed it. He's still full of it but all LFTs have been negative.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2021)

Nope. Not a thing. Still in pain, blood sugars still too high but had a great day with the wife and a lovely meal. Quiet time, watched what we wanted on TV and went to be when we wanted. Allowed out to hit balls today and back together. Given what could have been this weekend I'll take that. Bound to be something soon though to get me back to normal


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Whoosh , South Wales ??
		
Click to expand...

Notorious for "arrangements" when visiting others, as depicted in Gavin and Stacey etc.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 26, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Feel your pain Phil; one of our neighbours, who has had a  year for other reasons, has just had to cancel her family coming over tonight because their daughter has tested positive at work, & Mrs BiM is still confined to barracks.  Stay safe mate. 

Click to expand...

We had to cancel our family over on Xmas eve as their BIL child minded for them the day before, and all his family went down with Covid. We couldn't take the risk


----------



## Italian outcast (Dec 26, 2021)

IMPOSSIBLE to get a fit to fly test to leave the UK in Edinburgh until the 29th


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 27, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			It was quite funny watching a couple of old episodes last night. Just as Jack said we should buy shares in that Chromitron company, a post came up about Omicron and it sounded so similar.
*The other episode featured Jack's new Chinese made door mat with welcome spelled weclome.*. I was accused of being drunk *and unable to spell*., Moi never 

Click to expand...

I think you missed my response in kind.

'P.S. *You're* spelling *tarp* is pretty bad.'


----------



## Boomy (Dec 27, 2021)

Far too many hard toffees in the Quality Street box, be gone rock hard toffee and be replaced with softer delights.


----------



## IanM (Dec 27, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Wonder if there's a left hand golfer who got a right handed glove from her 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Mystery solved.   She ordered herself a glove and a well known online retailer sent entirely the wrong one!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2021)

ExRabbit said:



			I think you missed my response in kind.

'P.S. *You're* spelling *tarp* is pretty bad.'
		
Click to expand...

Yer welcome, BTW if you watch the Still Game series you'll probably need subtitles.But it is funny, some of the best punchlines come just after the credits .


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mine has a Matt finish, with the slight texture you mention. It has never slipped or felt slippy. Might be worth keeping an eye out in the sales for this type if it is a constant problem.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, my 750 Chillys bottle has the rougher finish on it, it just fits in my golf bag's cooler pocket, so it's perfect.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2021)

Boomy said:



			Far too many hard toffees in the Quality Street box, be gone rock hard toffee and be replaced with softer delights.
		
Click to expand...

Should have gone to one of those places where you can customise your Quality Street tin and only put in the ones you like!


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2021)

We sat down 45 mins ago to watch a film and we’re currently 7 minutes into it thanks to our eldest calling and MIL calling 3 times


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2021)

Peoples inability to exit our drive without hitting the wall lol

A couple of weeks ago Mrs Fs boss knocked a few bricks out, her Brother in Law added a few more today!!!!

Guess I better knock it down before someone else does


----------



## IanM (Dec 27, 2021)

Awful weather cancelling golf... getting cabin fever now😁

Meant to be playing tomorrow,  but I'm not hopeful


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			Peoples inability to exit our drive without hitting the wall lol

A couple of weeks ago Mrs Fs boss knocked a few bricks out, her Brother in Law added a few more today!!!!

Guess I better knock it down before someone else does
		
Click to expand...

I would be tempted to use a hammer to knock it down though 😉


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 27, 2021)

Winter golf. 8 holes today in the rain slipping and sliding around in the mud...no fun.


----------



## AliMc (Dec 27, 2021)

Stunning day at Dunbar, very mild, sunny and no wind !


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2021)

Klopp TV.
Every time I turn on to Sky Sports News he seems to be there ....................................... moaning about stuff!
He doesn't even have a game today!


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I would be tempted to use a hammer to knock it down though 😉
		
Click to expand...


pretty sure ill be able to do it by hand the state its been left in lol


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 27, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			IMPOSSIBLE to get a fit to fly test to leave the UK in Edinburgh until the 29th
		
Click to expand...

It's really just a cunning way to get you to spend more of your hard-earned in Edinburgh!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2021)

Slime said:



			Klopp TV.
Every time I turn on to Sky Sports News he seems to be there ....................................... moaning about stuff!
He doesn't even have a game today!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Always on Sky Sports (expecting a rant of the kitchen of chez Klopp any day soon). Starting to make Fergie seem like a happy and carefree chap


----------



## JamesR (Dec 27, 2021)

Slime said:



			Klopp TV.
Every time I turn on to Sky Sports News he seems to be there ....................................... moaning about stuff!
He doesn't even have a game today!
		
Click to expand...

Was he being interviewed?


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Was he being interviewed?
		
Click to expand...

Probably the usual interview the day before a game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Was he being interviewed?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah standard pre match interview from each manager 👍


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Was he being interviewed?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah standard pre match interview from each manager 👍
		
Click to expand...

Kick-off well over 24 hours away.
Pre-match interview. 
No other games until the Liverpool one, well, none that matter.


----------



## woofers (Dec 27, 2021)

I get the panto bit, but rape in the laughter thread…..??


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2021)

Had a couple of glasses of Barolo Christmas Day. It tasted rammel. My lad has just made a gorgeous Lasagne. Opened a lovely bottle of Valpocella. Dear god it was equally as rammel. Hope to God COVID has not messed with me wine buds.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 27, 2021)

woofers said:



			I get the panto bit, but rape in the laughter thread…..??
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure there is anything funny in the laughter thread. I can imagine most stuff is shared among old men in a WhatsApp group by people who think chubby brown is still funny.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 27, 2021)

Slime said:



			Yes.
		
Click to expand...

So what’s the issue?
Don’t all managers get interviewed?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2021)

Slime said:



			Kick-off well over 24 hours away.
Pre-match interview. 
No other games until the Liverpool one, well, none that matter.
		
Click to expand...

Media obligations are carried out the day before the match - hence why yesterday it was Howe and Rangnick being interviewed for their game today and why Raneri was just on for their game tomorrow 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2021)

JamesR said:



			So what’s the issue?
Don’t all managers get interviewed?
		
Click to expand...

The issue is that he always seems to be on, far more than any other manager.
That irritates me.


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Media obligations are carried out the day before the match - hence why yesterday it was Howe and Rangnick being interviewed for their game today and why Raneri was just on for their game tomorrow 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

You just don't get it, do you?


----------



## JamesR (Dec 27, 2021)

Slime said:



			The issue is that he always seems to be on, far more than any other manager.
That irritates me.
		
Click to expand...

Is he actually on more, or do you just not like him?🤔


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2021)

Slime said:



			You just don't get it, do you?
		
Click to expand...

What’s not to get - each manager gets interviewed 24 hours before each game and then the relevant broadcasters then publish the transcripts on various channels

So that’s why he was on Sky Sports news today “even though he doesn’t have a game today”


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Is he actually on more, or do you just not like him?🤔
		
Click to expand...

Both, but that's irrelevant.


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What’s not to get - each manager gets interviewed 24 hours before each game and then the relevant broadcasters then publish the transcripts on various channels

So that’s why he was on Sky Sports news today “even though he doesn’t have a game today”
		
Click to expand...

As I thought, you don't get it.
But thanks for getting involved/analysing in MY irritation.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 27, 2021)

Slime said:



			Both, but that's irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

I think you’re upset just because he is manager of a big team, and as such your teams manager doesn’t get much TV coverage. Much like Burnley.
Who do you support?


----------



## woofers (Dec 27, 2021)

Ahhh, the old irritation about football dominating the re-named irritation thread when there’s a perfectly good Footie thread (which shouldn’t be hard to find because it hasn’t been renamed yet)….


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I think you’re upset just because he is manager of a big team, and as such your teams manager doesn’t get much TV coverage. Much like Burnley.
Who do you support?
		
Click to expand...

I'm just irritated, not upset, that he always seems to be on SSN.
Oh, I follow a bigger team, Manchester United, who *are* playing tonight.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 27, 2021)

Slime said:



			I'm just irritated, not upset, that he always seems to be on SSN.
Oh, I follow a bigger team, Manchester United, who *are* playing tonight.
		
Click to expand...

From what I'm seeing, they aren't 😂


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 27, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I’m not sure there is anything funny in the laughter thread. I can imagine most stuff is shared among old men in a WhatsApp group by people who think chubby brown is still funny.
		
Click to expand...

Well, you're certainly in the right thread here 😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2021)

Gerwyn Price


----------



## Italian outcast (Dec 27, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			It's really just a cunning way to get you to spend more of your hard-earned in Edinburgh!
		
Click to expand...

Its actually just another example of stoneage Scotland
There must be a great number of people not able to get a test to return when they planned


----------



## Piece (Dec 28, 2021)

12 days to lose The Ashes 3-0. 12 days. And some of those days weren't even full days. 😳


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Should have gone to one of those places where you can customise your Quality Street tin and only put in the ones you like!
		
Click to expand...

 I really miss Woolworths pick and mix.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I really miss Woolworths pick and mix.
		
Click to expand...

Could always pop in your local cinema, a lot of them still have it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 28, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I really miss Woolworths pick and mix.
		
Click to expand...

Wilkinson's is your friend 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2021)

Several near misses (one very near) with people not following lanes at roundabouts and simply pulling across


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2021)

The renaming of this thread ............................... why?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 28, 2021)

Slime said:



			The renaming of this thread ............................... why?
		
Click to expand...

It’ll go back to normal in a couple of days you miserable git you 👍😂


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’ll go back to normal in a couple of days you miserable git you 👍😂
		
Click to expand...

I'm not (always) miserable, I'm just (often) randomly irritated!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 28, 2021)

People’s parking of late. Blind summits/dips/bends, neither of these seem to deter chumps from parking in stupid places rather than walk the additional 20-30 yards to their destination from a safe parking location. 

Add to that people opening doors in to traffic more in the last short while than in 26 years I’ve been driving leads me to believe that people no longer give a flying fig about road safety or consideration for others.


----------



## IanM (Dec 28, 2021)

Course closed since Sunday due to heavy rain.  I bet it's fine, just protecting it.  

Trying again on Thursday....


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 28, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			People’s parking of late. Blind summits/dips/bends, neither of these seem to deter chumps from parking in stupid places rather than walk the additional 20-30 yards to their destination from a safe parking location.

Add to that people opening doors in to traffic more in the last short while than in 26 years I’ve been driving leads me to believe that people no longer give a flying fig about road safety or consideration for others.
		
Click to expand...

Its def getting worse, I'm not convinced most drivers know what they are doing is wrong or care. Was walking back with the dog yesterday, and there is a road we walked along with  only pavement on one side  which is double yellows.  6 cars parked along there, not only on the D Y but also on the pavement. There is an empty car park some 100 yards away.  To lazy to walk 100 yards.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2021)

IanM said:



			Course closed since Sunday due to heavy rain.  I bet it's fine, just protecting it. 

Trying again on Thursday....
		
Click to expand...

We should have been but it isn't. Wishy washy statement on website saying carry where possible but so many people still out with their electric trolleys. Spoke to the immediate past captain and the back nine is in a really bad state and should be shut and in his opinion front nine only and thats borderline. With no GK staff I don't think anyone wanted to take the decision and with full booking hoped the bar would do a good business after. Surely people to take a longer term view


----------



## Beedee (Dec 28, 2021)

Getting towards the bottom of a bag of Celebrations.  Realising that there's been only one Malteser!  One!!  And the bottom of the bag is covered in Milky Ways.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2021)

Guess the golf courses are closed and dark months are here when the sniping on the forum goes up - not long until the course is open again


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess the golf courses are closed and dark months are here when the sniping on the forum goes up - not long until the course is open again
		
Click to expand...

Damn your course must be closed most of the year 🤣🤣


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess the golf courses are closed and dark months are here when the sniping on the forum goes up - not long until the course is open again
		
Click to expand...

Would it surprise you to hear I haven’t been able to swing a club for four months, Phil? 😇


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2021)

I can play along with the nonsense that is Emily in Paris…even the bonkers designer haute couture outfits that Emily wears, but the Mindy character’s singing does my head in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			Damn your course must be closed most of the year 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for proving the point 👏


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 28, 2021)

Boys 

Please


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Boys

Please
		
Click to expand...

Phil, for goodness' sake, their courses are closed!
Please try to show a bit of sympathy and understanding.


----------



## fundy (Dec 28, 2021)

trolls, especially repeat trolls


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 28, 2021)

We have a report button guys
Rather than posting cryptic messages, please use it


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2021)

That's better, thanks Phil.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 28, 2021)

I’m irritated that the title has changed…


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 28, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			I’m irritated that the title has changed…

Click to expand...

I'm irritated that it was changed...


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 28, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			I’m irritated that the title has changed…

Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			I'm irritated that it was changed... 

Click to expand...

Argentinian Malbec solves so many problems!


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 28, 2021)

just in from a long day and covid thread locked. Hope not for any of the sanctimonious types who disregard others views? Anywayy, a lovely spag bol, manu peroni and some decent wine. A good night was had!


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Dec 28, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We have a report button guys
Rather than posting cryptic messages, please use it
		
Click to expand...

I have on numerous occasions about the same forum member but it seems to fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2021)

TV has suddenly lost all channels. Sometimes the aerial lead has just worked itself loose but that doesn't seem to be the case here. Not sure how it would have come loose from the aerial itself but I'd have to go in the loft to check. Currently trying to autotune and not having much luck anyway. Can't really afford a new telly just this side of Christmas...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2021)

HomecountiesJohn said:



			I have on numerous occasions about the same forum member but it seems to fall on deaf ears.
		
Click to expand...

Please send me a PM with details


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2021)

Customers who bring their new car back after a week of ownership stating that there is a crack in the windscreen that "must" have been there when they picked it up.
So the service department didn't see it when they PDI'd the car, the valeter didn't see it when he cleaned the car, the salesman didn't see it when he handed the car over to you, and you didn't see it when you picked it up either???
But now, a week later, you have spotted it? And you haven't been anywhere in the car, like you drove it home a week ago and it's been parked on your drive which is covered by CCTV all that time??
Then how come you've got 211 miles on it???
The old saying "Buyers are liars" rings true time and time again...


----------



## RichA (Dec 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			TV has suddenly lost all channels. Sometimes the aerial lead has just worked itself loose but that doesn't seem to be the case here. Not sure how it would have come loose from the aerial itself but I'd have to go in the loft to check. Currently trying to autotune and not having much luck anyway. Can't really afford a new telly just this side of Christmas...
		
Click to expand...

Spent hours trying to sort out my MiL's TV on christmas eve when it lost all signal. Eventually, on a whim, did a factory reset on the Humax Freeview box and wiped the hard drive. It worked. 
Not saying I can diagnose your problem, which is probably completely different, from a brief description but worth a try innit?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			TV has suddenly lost all channels. Sometimes the aerial lead has just worked itself loose but that doesn't seem to be the case here. Not sure how it would have come loose from the aerial itself but I'd have to go in the loft to check. Currently trying to autotune and not having much luck anyway. Can't really afford a new telly just this side of Christmas...
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes can be unrelated to your aerial or TV 

We lost all the itv channels for a week 

Was a Freeview issue their end


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2021)

Eldest discovered the cbeebies panto at school this year 

Now don't get me wrong it's very good 

However we must be on the 50th time now lol


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2021)

Just put my old top of the range wireless printer on a Facebook page, looks like new and works perfectly, just needs a good nozzle clean.
First two people to enquire on it both asked the same question... "Do you deliver?".
Foxtrot Oscar. Get off your arse for a free printer.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 29, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Argentinian Malbec solves so many problems! 

Click to expand...

Tried that on your recommendation. Ta.

It's nice, hic!👍


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

Hypocrites, if youre going to criticise others for something, try not to be guilty of it yourself, especially not just beforehand sigh


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2021)

Mud. Months ahead of the stuff.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Mud. Months ahead of the stuff.
		
Click to expand...

after every family outing in wellies I give them a good wash so we can go out in them again in the car and just chuck them in the boot afters ready to repeat

I have some cheap dunlop ones.. easy to clean

kids easy to clean disney ones

the wife! my goodness.. some designer ones.. dont get me wrong lovely and do the job but cleaning them? the grips are so small you need to get a credit card in there to get the blooming mud out

ah well kills a good half hour


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			after every family outing in wellies I give them a good wash so we can go out in them again in the car and just chuck them in the boot afters ready to repeat

I have some cheap dunlop ones.. easy to clean

kids easy to clean disney ones

the wife! my goodness.. some designer ones.. dont get me wrong lovely and do the job but cleaning them? the grips are so small you need to get a credit card in there to get the blooming mud out

ah well kills a good half hour
		
Click to expand...

It's cleaning the dogs. Two Labradors who are partial to a bit of mud! Bought a hozelock shower last winter so time to get that back out as Daisy is snoozing next to me on the settee and the aroma of wet, damp, muddy dog is noticable!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2021)

Oh and my redundancy treat to myself last year was a pair of Grubs Wellies


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It's cleaning the dogs. Two Labradors who are partial to a bit of mud! Bought a hozelock shower last winter so time to get that back out as Daisy is snoozing next to me on the settee and the aroma of wet, damp, muddy dog is noticable!!
		
Click to expand...


Poppys currently being walked in her winter jumper, means we only have to clean her feet when we get back then wash the jumper! far easier than the alternative thats for sure

do need to buy a boot scraper for outside the front door though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It's cleaning the dogs. Two Labradors who are partial to a bit of mud! Bought a hozelock shower last winter so time to get that back out as Daisy is snoozing next to me on the settee and the aroma of wet, damp, muddy dog is noticable!!
		
Click to expand...

You sat down before lighting the candles? 

We clean the paws and under carriage of our spaniel in the kitchen sink 😄. Lighter to pick up than a lab 👍. It's amazing how black they can get.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You sat down before lighting the candles?

We clean the paws and under carriage of our spaniel in the kitchen sink 😄. Lighter to pick up than a lab 👍. It's amazing how black they can get.
		
Click to expand...

Invest in a mud daddy, worth every penny

https://www.muddaddy.co.uk/?gclid=C...rveYwgsaNlJvZeKWegQsQ1rvyElTMMoAaAtqAEALw_wcB


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Invest in a mud daddy, worth every penny

https://www.muddaddy.co.uk/?gclid=C...rveYwgsaNlJvZeKWegQsQ1rvyElTMMoAaAtqAEALw_wcB

Click to expand...

Cheers, just ordered one.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 29, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers, just ordered one.

Click to expand...

Note can also be used to clean golf trolley wheels and shoes 😉


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Note can also be used to clean golf trolley wheels and shoes 😉
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t mention that to the wife, also have a 10% offer on at the moment.

Will be ideal to take to the beach with us and clean him prior to getting in the car rather than when we get home.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Invest in a mud daddy, worth every penny

https://www.muddaddy.co.uk/?gclid=C...rveYwgsaNlJvZeKWegQsQ1rvyElTMMoAaAtqAEALw_wcB

Click to expand...

How do you get them to stand still whilst you wash them without getting soaked yourself? Or do you accept that you will get 'clean' at the same time 😄


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2021)

No, no, no, no......its got to stop!
There's just too much frivolity on here this afternoon ...I can't cope with it....


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 29, 2021)

Forgetting to unbutton the dog's "babygrow" before letting her outside.


----------



## RichA (Dec 29, 2021)

Dogs wearing clothes.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Forgetting to unbutton the dog's "babygrow" before letting her outside.
		
Click to expand...

When Daisy was spayed they clearly hadn't let her pee before coming home. Walked into the lounge and suddenly her romper suit grew and grew as she had a huge pee!


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2021)

RichA said:



			Dogs wearing clothes.
		
Click to expand...

Could be an alternative to the cone of shame...


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2021)

yandabrown said:



			Forgetting to unbutton the dog's "babygrow" before letting her outside.
		
Click to expand...

 A dog in a “baby grow?”  This place is full of festive spirit(hic) this afternoon.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 29, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Invest in a mud daddy, worth every penny

https://www.muddaddy.co.uk/?gclid=C...rveYwgsaNlJvZeKWegQsQ1rvyElTMMoAaAtqAEALw_wcB

Click to expand...

We had/shared 1 of the 12L ones for the horse(s). Indeed, great 'tool'!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hobbit said:



 A dog in a “baby grow?”  This place is full of festive spirit(hic) this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Got Obi a Barbour “Jacket” for Christmas.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2021)

Walter Mittys - just stop telling porkies


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 29, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Got Obi a Barbour “Jacket” for Christmas.
View attachment 40191

Click to expand...

What brand is that ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			What brand is that ?
		
Click to expand...

Barbour mate, there was a sale on Very.co.uk, 2 types, waterproof and padded, £39.99 down to £19.99, not sure if sale still on.👍🏻


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

The EE advert where they set up high speed broadband and air traffic control in a house in order to land a plane. It's not interesting, I don't care. No doubt someone thought people would be excited by this but they were wrong.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 29, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Barbour mate, there was a sale on Very.co.uk, 2 types, waterproof and padded, £39.99 down to £19.99, not sure if sale still on.👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Back up to £40 ☹️


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Back up to £40 ☹️
		
Click to expand...

I’ll keep an eye out for them being reduced again.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 29, 2021)

Learning to play guitar...... got the chords but can i bloody get the change over right, can i hell🤬🤬

Its addictive though


----------



## chellie (Dec 29, 2021)

https://www.equafleece.co.uk/products/dogs/dog-suit met someone on the beach whose dog had something similar to this on. She said it was brilliant.


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2021)

chellie said:



https://www.equafleece.co.uk/products/dogs/dog-suit met someone on the beach whose dog had something similar to this on. She said it was brilliant.
		
Click to expand...


The winter jumper our Poppy wears is that one from equafleece, been excellent


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 29, 2021)

This forum is an irritation!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Got Obi a Barbour “Jacket” for Christmas.
View attachment 40191

Click to expand...

The In-laws Jack Russell isn’t feeling well and that’s something that could cheer him up


----------



## Slab (Dec 30, 2021)

Charged 7 quid for a half pint of cider after golf yesterday

(the irritation is that even after knowing this I ordered a second one!)


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2021)

Slab said:



			Charged 7 quid for a half pint of cider after golf yesterday

(the irritation is that even after knowing this I ordered a second one!)
		
Click to expand...

Where were you, central London?? I didn't know there were any courses there.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 30, 2021)

Slab said:



			Charged 7 quid for a half pint of cider after golf yesterday

(the irritation is that even after knowing this I ordered a second one!)
		
Click to expand...

It is the bane of any cider drinker. Perfect drink for warmer climates but can rarely be found and if you do find it, you are going to pay for it (except sandals Antigua which is the only all inclusive I have been to in the Carribbean with an ok bottled cider)


----------



## Slab (Dec 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Where were you, central London?? I didn't know there were any courses there. 

Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			It is the bane of any cider drinker. Perfect drink for warmer climates but can rarely be found and if you do find it, you are going to pay for it (except sandals Antigua which is the only all inclusive I have been to in the Carribbean with an ok bottled cider)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm used to getting stiffed at certain courses compared to local beer prices (& some clubs only have cider because I've moaned/asked them to get it) but it's the most one of them has charged
'Posh' resort course so tourists will no doubt pay up. 
I got a discount for the green fee though so it evens out I suppose


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2021)

My wife bought me this for Christmas period (I don’t drink alcohol). She wants me to Email Guinness complaining about misleading and potentially dangerous packaging because without looking closely you can easy think you are buying a Guinness 0.0% 12 pack (as she did).




On a positive note I read that Guinness 0.0% on draught will be with us pretty soon 👍


----------



## Slime (Dec 31, 2021)

Misleading and dangerous?
How?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My wife bought me this for Christmas period (I don’t drink alcohol). She wants me to Email Guinness complaining about misleading and potentially dangerous packaging because without looking closely you can easy think you are buying a Guinness Zero 12 pack (as she did).

View attachment 40220

Click to expand...

Truthfully I immediately read there was 10 normal cans and 2 free of the new alcohol-free version...


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2021)

Surely its only misleading and potentially dangerous if you can't read......


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My wife bought me this for Christmas period (I don’t drink alcohol). She wants me to Email Guinness complaining about misleading and potentially dangerous packaging because without looking closely you can easy think you are buying a Guinness 0.0% 12 pack (as she did).

View attachment 40220


On a positive note I read that Guinness 0.0% on draught will be with us pretty soon 👍
		
Click to expand...

Only problem is it's clearly labelled 4.1% ..

However why on earth sell them together

Here have our second rate project for free because we can't sell it lol


----------



## Captainron (Dec 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My wife bought me this for Christmas period (I don’t drink alcohol). She wants me to Email Guinness complaining about misleading and potentially dangerous packaging because without looking closely you can easy think you are buying a Guinness 0.0% 12 pack (as she did).

View attachment 40220


On a positive note I read that Guinness 0.0% on draught will be with us pretty soon 👍
		
Click to expand...

It looks pretty open and honest to me. You’re getting 10 proper Guinness cans and 2 free “non alcoholic” cans for a try. 

Please don’t mail them about that. They will think you’re a crank.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My wife bought me this for Christmas period (I don’t drink alcohol). She wants me to Email Guinness complaining about misleading and potentially dangerous packaging because without looking closely you can easy think you are buying a Guinness 0.0% 12 pack (as she did).

View attachment 40220


On a positive note I read that Guinness 0.0% on draught will be with us pretty soon 👍
		
Click to expand...

Without been disrespectful, it’s clear as day what it is, I think your wife should just pay a bit more attention, accidents happen though 😀


----------



## RichA (Dec 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My wife bought me this for Christmas period (I don’t drink alcohol). She wants me to Email Guinness complaining about misleading and potentially dangerous packaging because without looking closely you can easy think you are buying a Guinness 0.0% 12 pack (as she did).

View attachment 40220


On a positive note I read that Guinness 0.0% on draught will be with us pretty soon 👍
		
Click to expand...

I can see it. "10 + 2 FREE 0.0" is in a font 10 times the size of the "4.1%" font. Without glasses, on a bad eyesight day I might make the same mistake. But it would be my mistake rather than their deliberately misleading me.
I'm not surprised everyone is disagreeing with you though. I'm just surprised that nobody has suggested you were being covertly political.


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 31, 2021)

The rain.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 31, 2021)

RichA said:



			I can see it. "10 + 2 FREE 0.0" is in a font 10 times the size of the "4.1%" font. Without glasses, on a bad eyesight day I might make the same mistake. But it would be my mistake rather than their deliberately misleading me.
I'm not surprised everyone is disagreeing with you though. I'm just surprised that nobody has suggested you were being covertly political.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, it's his wife's random irritation


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2021)

Captainron said:



			It looks pretty open and honest to me. You’re getting 10 proper Guinness cans and 2 free “non alcoholic” cans for a try.

Please don’t mail them about that. They will think you’re a crank.
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find that in her rushing doing the final shop that not only my wife missed the 4.1% in *small* text…seeing the 0.0% in *large* and *bold* text. - and that many others have made the same mistake and have complained to Guinness.  Plus I believe the graphics of the end packaging does not mention 4.1%.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AskUK/comments/r1dl5g

And you’ll note that many initial responses were exactly as those posted here, until they thought a little bit more about it…(btw…the OP on the matter was not my Mrs 🤣 - this is from a short while ago).  And it explains why, for some, the packaging could be dangerous.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My wife bought me this for Christmas period (I don’t drink alcohol). She wants me to Email Guinness complaining about misleading and potentially dangerous packaging because without looking closely you can easy think you are buying a Guinness 0.0% 12 pack (as she did).

View attachment 40220


On a positive note I read that Guinness 0.0% on draught will be with us pretty soon 👍
		
Click to expand...

I could have swore I bought you a beer at HFHs?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2021)

RichA said:



			I can see it. "10 + 2 FREE 0.0" is in a font 10 times the size of the "4.1%" font. Without glasses, on a bad eyesight day I might make the same mistake. But it would be my mistake rather than their deliberately misleading me.
I'm not surprised everyone is disagreeing with you though. *I'm just surprised that nobody has suggested you were being covertly political.*

Click to expand...

🤣🤣 LOL


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I could have swore I bought you a beer at HFHs?
		
Click to expand...

You did - 0.0% Heineken 👍😍


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You did - 0.0% Heineken 👍😍
		
Click to expand...

Was it though James?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 31, 2021)

The ever reducing mens sections in my favourite clothing shops. It used to be about a 60:40 split but now it is closer to 80:20 to 90:10.


----------



## RichA (Dec 31, 2021)

1. Trousers with zip flies so short that you have to half undress to take a quick leak. More of a problem as the function becomes more frequent. 

2. Orvis sizing. Mrs A got me a really nice size L technical top that would be great for golf and is listed as "athletic fit". I'm 6'2" with a 42" chest and we could easily both fit in it at the same time.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2021)

I just wish they'd banish S, M, L etc etc...unless they're all going to make the sizes the same it's a completely worthless description


----------



## JamesR (Dec 31, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Was it though James?
		
Click to expand...

I could had him drink driving without realising … whoops 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My wife bought me this for Christmas period (I don’t drink alcohol). She wants me to Email Guinness complaining about misleading and potentially dangerous packaging because without looking closely you can easy think you are buying a Guinness 0.0% 12 pack (as she did).

View attachment 40220


On a positive note I read that Guinness 0.0% on draught will be with us pretty soon 👍
		
Click to expand...

It took me a second to realise what you meant as well. How bizarre to sell it that way. If I just wanted regular Guinness it would put me off buying it if anything as the two non-alcohol ones would go in the bin, haha. The only purpose I could see for this pack is buying for a party where one or two people are driving. But everyone wants Guinness.


----------



## RichA (Dec 31, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It took me a second to realise what you meant as well. How bizarre to sell it that way. If I just wanted regular Guinness it would put me off buying it if anything as the two non-alcohol ones would go in the bin, haha. *The only purpose I could see for this pack is buying for a party where one or two people are driving.* But everyone wants Guinness. 

Click to expand...

...or a solo drinker who knows that their personal limit is 10 pints of the full strength stuff.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My wife bought me this for Christmas period (I don’t drink alcohol). She wants me to Email Guinness complaining about misleading and potentially dangerous packaging because without looking closely you can easy think you are buying a Guinness 0.0% 12 pack (as she did).

View attachment 40220


On a positive note I read that Guinness 0.0% on draught will be with us pretty soon 👍
		
Click to expand...

I looked at the photo BEFORE I read your text. I too thought it was all zero alcohol. Maybe most others read your text first and, hence, were looking more closely.


----------



## IanM (Dec 31, 2021)

Some of the prices for cottages in Cornwall next year.   Comical.  West Wales it is for the Spring Break then!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2021)

Fun sponges.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2021)

Covid Police 

Rain

Tesla driver who caused mayhem in the middle of the town 

Members who ignore the greenstaff and think they know better


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2021)

Slime said:



			Misleading and dangerous?
How?
		
Click to expand...

Someone might think it’s mineral water


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2021)

Making good old Scottish Shortbread and Tablet for this evening.  

My mum‘s shortbread recipe is quite prescriptive and works well for me; my Aunt Nancy’s tablet recipe calls for the butter, sugar and milk to be brought to the boil slowly, then boiled_ ‘for a while’…_eh?  

Ah well, will just give it a go.  Have a good Hogmanay one and all, my neighbours will be sampling my shortbread and (hopefully) tablet.👍🥰


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			Someone might think it’s mineral water
		
Click to expand...

Unlikely…


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I could had him drink driving without realising … whoops 😉
		
Click to expand...

Well I did empty their fridge of the stuff 👍😍


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Making good old Scottish Shortbread and Tablet for this evening. 

My mum‘s shortbread recipe is quite prescriptive and works well for me; my Aunt Nancy’s tablet recipe calls for the butter, sugar and milk to be brought to the boil slowly, then boiled_ ‘for a while’…_eh? 

Ah well, will just give it a go.  Have a good Hogmanay one and all, my neighbours will be sampling my shortbread and (hopefully) tablet.👍🥰
		
Click to expand...

Ooh tablet - de-bloody-licious


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2021)

IanM said:



			Some of the prices for cottages in Cornwall next year.   Comical.  West Wales it is for the Spring Break then! 

Click to expand...

We have friends who have a cottage in Carbis Bay, St Ives - and another couple who have a place in Noss Mayo in Devon.  Both couples have stopped general public rentals - friends and family only, and each let us have it for £600 for a week…we’ll be going down outside of school holidays 😀. Yes I know, we are very fortunate to have such friends, very irritating for everyone else 🙄


----------



## IainP (Dec 31, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh tablet - de-bloody-licious 

Click to expand...

Don't you have to refer to that as an "iPad"?

Or is that just airport security or people working for the BBC? 😉😉😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh tablet - de-bloody-licious 

Click to expand...

It’s on the stove at the moment, and taking ages to bring slowly to the boil…think I am going to have to can the idea of a few holes this afternoon, though might just fit in half an hour on the range…🙄


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It’s on the stove at the moment, and taking ages to bring slowly to the boil…think I am going to have to can the idea of a few holes this afternoon, though might just fit in half an hour on the range…🙄
		
Click to expand...

I think you should. I'm thinking the shortbread, a layer of not yet firm tablet and a layer of chocolate ganache - now that would be a trillionaires shortbread!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2021)

It is 7 minutes to 3 on New year's eve and someone up the road is letting off fireworks.....


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 31, 2021)

Tesco at Hogmanay.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 31, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Tesco at Hogmanay.
		
Click to expand...

That bottle was worth it, trust me.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 31, 2021)

New Year and everything to do with it..


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It is 7 minutes to 3 on New year's eve and someone up the road is letting off fireworks.....

Click to expand...

It’s not even dark


----------



## chellie (Dec 31, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			The rain.
		
Click to expand...


Will second that. Course shut yesterday afternoon, today and now tomorrow

We've not played any golf over the Christmas break due to HID not feeling so well and the poor weather. Seen GD today but should have been playing tomorrow. Fingers crossed for Sunday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2021)

The Harry Potter Tournament of House being American 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2021)

Trying to get simple medication. Went to Boots in the Oracle. No pharmacist until around 12.00 (this was 9.30) so couldn't serve. The Boots further down the main stretch in Reading didn't have any  soluble Solpadene and nor did Superdrug.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 31, 2021)

The downstairs loo choosing New Year's Eve to block, compounded by the Minister for Home Affairs deciding that I needed advice on how to deal with it.

Must try telling her how to type one day & see how well that goes down; about as well as the toilet I'd imagine...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The downstairs loo choosing New Year's Eve to block, compounded by the Minister for Home Affairs deciding that I needed advice on how to deal with it.

Must try telling her how to type one day & see how well that goes down; about as well as the toilet I'd imagine...
		
Click to expand...

Can i watch when you mention it to her 😖😖😖😖


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 1, 2022)

OLD GIT WITH NOTHING BETTER TO DO BUT MOAN - REVIVALIST.

I got my head on the pillow way before 11pm, as usual, in order to be able to have a good moan when fireworks and dog-yapping woke me up. I was not disappointed.

This morning while doing all the washing up that I had naturally neglected last night, I suffered a puncture in the left marigold. Its a bad one. I don't think that my 1972 John Bull bicycle repair kit can help me.

But hey, life goes on, what doesn't kill you just makes you stronger etc etc etc.

The course is open, but only the front nine. That's only a half-moan, then.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I think you should. I'm thinking the shortbread, a layer of not yet firm tablet and a layer of chocolate ganache - now that would be a trillionaires shortbread!!
		
Click to expand...

Well the shortbread is splendid; the tablet is firm on top with very slightly squidgy beneath…and I have some very nice Arran chocolates…hmmm…


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 1, 2022)

People enjoying biscuits and treats when they should be suffering hangovers - very irritating.
I haven't had a nice bit of scottish tablet in years - also very irritating.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2022)

I won't get irritated by the honours list
I won't get irritated by the honours list
I won't get........

Ah well, I'll try again next time 🙄


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I won't get irritated by the honours list
I won't get irritated by the honours list
I won't get........

Ah well, I'll try again next time 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Gets my goat too should be scrapped. 

Worth looking at who’s refused a honor more respect for them.


----------



## Slime (Jan 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I won't get irritated by the honours list
I won't get irritated by the honours list
I won't get........

Ah well, I'll try again next time 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Must be honest, there are some absolute shockers on the list!


----------



## drdel (Jan 1, 2022)

Slime said:



			Must be honest, there are some absolute shockers on the list! 

Click to expand...

Route to a gong:
Soap actors,
Pop singers and reality show participants, 
Footballer 

And these are society's role models. The UK's values have gone mad


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 1, 2022)

drdel said:



			Route to a gong:
Soap actors,
Pop singers and reality show participants,
Footballer

And these are society's role models. The UK's values have gone mad
		
Click to expand...

What about the 2 fundraising kids.
The school governesses
Or housekeeper to name a few?
I'm no great fan of honours but at least be honest with your posting.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 1, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			What about the 2 fundraising kids.
The school governesses
Or housekeeper to name a few?
I'm no great fan of honours but at least be honest with your posting.
		
Click to expand...

It aint perfect by a long way but from the gov website - The Honours List continues to give recognition to those showing courage and leadership in their local areas, with 63% of the New Year Honours List awarded for community work.


----------



## Dando (Jan 1, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Can i watch when you mention it to her 😖😖😖😖
		
Click to expand...

put it on pay per view


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			put it on pay per view
		
Click to expand...

Ok, except that couldn't show it before the watershed


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 1, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			It aint perfect by a long way but from the gov website - The Honours List continues to give recognition to those showing courage and leadership in their local areas, with 63% of the New Year Honours List awarded for community work.
		
Click to expand...

There are a lot of good people out there and that 63% shows that’s true. 

But for everyone of them that has been awarded a honour there are thousands more just as deserving. 

It’s just unfair imo. 

I’m sure you and I know people like this, I have 2 nieces and a son in law that work in the front line for the NHS and they have had a tough 2 years, there will be no New Years honors for them. 

Anyway Happy New Year


----------



## drdel (Jan 1, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			What about the 2 fundraising kids.
The school governesses
Or housekeeper to name a few?
I'm no great fan of honours but at least be honest with your posting.
		
Click to expand...

I simply listed the few types that irritate ME, there's no need to give a full breakdown!


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 1, 2022)

drdel said:



			I simply listed the few types that irritate ME, there's no need to give a full breakdown!
		
Click to expand...

You made a statement about roll models.
I'd say your post was disingenuous.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2022)

Anyone can nominate someone else for an award.

https://www.gov.uk/honours


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 1, 2022)

drdel said:



			Route to a gong:
Soap actors,
Pop singers and reality show participants,
Footballer

And these are society's role models. The UK's values have gone mad
		
Click to expand...

Why not list those you think are worthy? Are bike riders or tennis players more deserving?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2022)

Had a club delivered yesterday, this was the packaging as delivered, unopened.

Fortunately the club was fine


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 1, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 40255

Had a club delivered yesterday, this was the packaging as delivered, unopened.

Fortunately the club was fine
		
Click to expand...

😮 
I once had a cymbal (for a drum kit) delivered in a taped up bin liner, it still puzzles me how it never got smashed to bits 🙈


----------



## bobmac (Jan 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I won't get irritated by the honours list
I won't get irritated by the honours list
I won't get........

Ah well, I'll try again next time 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Isn't this like sitting close to the fire and complaining about the heat?
If you don't want to be upset about the list, don't read the list.


----------



## drdel (Jan 1, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			You made a statement about roll models.
I'd say your post was disingenuous.
		
Click to expand...

It irritates me that these are portrayed as role models. I'm not asking for anyone's approval !!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Isn't this like sitting close to the fire and complaining about the heat?
If you don't want to be upset about the list, don't read the list.
		
Click to expand...

The first rule of Random Irritations is don't complain about someone's random Irritation. 

In answer to your question however, it's all over the news, it's all over news websites. Very tough to avoid unless I go for a news  blackout 

And back to rule no 1...........


----------



## drdel (Jan 1, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Why not list those you think are worthy? Are bike riders or tennis players more deserving?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps because they don't irritate ME !!

The thread title is a giveaway....


----------



## drdel (Jan 1, 2022)

People who challenge other poster's personal irritations for no reason other than to be argumentative. !!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2022)

Not seen the full list of the honours ( know a friend got one ) but beyond the sports stars who are the big controversies this year ? 

Seen the big issue is that David Beckham didn’t get a knighthood 😂


----------



## Dando (Jan 1, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not seen the full list of the honours ( know a friend got one ) but beyond the sports stars who are the big controversies this year ?

Seen the big issue is that David Beckham didn’t get a knighthood 😂
		
Click to expand...

beckham should be knighted for keeping his Mrs out of the recording studio


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2022)

Guys I have removed a number of posts regarding the New Years Honours List
Some people have made comments based on a political viewpoint about a particular recipient,

Some of the claims were also potentially libelous. 

No more please


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2022)

have posts disappeared 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2022)

On the honours system as it currently works…for me for many recipients Burns had words of contempt…_The rank is but the guinea‘s stamp; The man’s the gowd for a‘ that._


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 1, 2022)

Laurie Kenny ‘we only ride bikes’ sums it up really.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 1, 2022)

People who can’t spend time with their kids without posting it all over social media.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2022)

More bloody fireworks   - and its the large explosive ones today.
The ones that send cats and dogs up the wall.
The sooner they ban the sale to the general public the better.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			More bloody fireworks   - and its the large explosive ones today.
The ones that send cats and dogs up the wall.
The sooner they ban the sale to the general public the better.

Click to expand...

Fireworks can do one

I get it was new year's last night but it was like an air raid from 11:45 until 01:00

Non stop


----------



## Slime (Jan 1, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			have posts disappeared 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 1, 2022)

Slime said:



			Yes.
		
Click to expand...

Are you in the clique?


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 1, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			have posts disappeared 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I guess so. I think some are less than impressed with the newly knghted  Sir Tony Blair.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 1, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			I guess so. I think some are less than impressed with the newly knghted  Sir Tony Blair.
		
Click to expand...

See Post 28341


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Fireworks can do one

I get it was new year's last night but it was like an air raid from 11:45 until 01:00

Non stop
		
Click to expand...


With you on that. They are really a kids thing for bonfire night.
How and when ....and why....they got into New Year, 🙄


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 1, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			With you on that. They are really a kids thing for bonfire night.
How and when ....and why....they got into New Year, 🙄
		
Click to expand...

They started a load now.. seriously.

Just ban them


----------



## drdel (Jan 1, 2022)

Apologise in advance for my personal irritation mixing...

'There'  is somewhere else eg. "... over there..."
'Their' is somebodies property eg "...their house, car holiday etc..."


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 1, 2022)

The masked singer, I can't stop watching it 🤯


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 1, 2022)

drdel said:



			Apologise in advance for my personal irritation mixing...

'There'  is somewhere else eg. "... over there..."
'Their' is somebodies property eg "...their house, car holiday etc..."
		
Click to expand...

You forgot they’re 🤪


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 1, 2022)

Fireworks  on new years eve,  there not a patch compared to Holland and Germany 😳


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 1, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Anyone can nominate someone else for an award.

https://www.gov.uk/honours

Click to expand...

Am late to the party on this one, but I was very surprised reading a list of the people who have turned down an award. We had a guy in Mansfield called “ Mr Splash”. He was a clown and earned thousands for charity. He turned down the award because he was not offered one when his wife was alive. He believed she was the driving force behind him.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			With you on that. *They are really a kids thing for bonfire night*.
How and when ....and why....they got into New Year, 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Even that's a corruption of the 'original bonfire night' celebration! 
Fireworks are simply a way to celebrate 'special occasions', which vary from country to country. But New Year is a pretty general one, as demonstrated by displays in many countries last night.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			You forgot they’re 🤪
		
Click to expand...

So did Tashy!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			So did Tashy!

Click to expand...

No coz I was over there and seen um 😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2022)

Scumbags.

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...aving-defibrillator-stolen-ambulance-22622085


----------



## fundy (Jan 1, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Scumbags.

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...aving-defibrillator-stolen-ambulance-22622085

Click to expand...

utterly vile


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 2, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Am late to the party on this one, but I was very surprised reading a list of the people who have turned down an award. We had a guy in Mansfield called “ Mr Splash”. He was a clown and earned thousands for charity. He turned down the award because he was not offered one when his wife was alive. He believed she was the driving force behind him.
		
Click to expand...

a mate of mine was offered a gong about 20 years ago. He had gone through a battle with testicular cancer, and then spent a lot of time raising awareness of it. He turned it down as he disagreed with the honours system and the concept of 'empire". Never made a big fuss about it, just said "no thanks". Always admired him for that.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The ever reducing mens sections in my favourite clothing shops. It used to be about a 60:40 split but now it is closer to 80:20 to 90:10.
		
Click to expand...

Is that not because women spend 9 times as much as men on clothes?


----------



## Slime (Jan 2, 2022)

People who can't grasp the concept of time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Is that not because women spend 9 times as much as men on clothes? 

Click to expand...

Pretty much 🤣. I know it makes economic sense but it's still a shame. I'm a bit old school, I like to pick clothes up, buy in the flesh.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The ever reducing mens sections in my favourite clothing shops.
		
Click to expand...

Well seeing as you are only 4 feet 5 this should be great for you…………

I’ve already got my coat 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 2, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well seeing as you are only 4 feet 5 this should be great for you…………

I’ve already got my coat 😂
		
Click to expand...

Your coat or a small one? 😁


----------



## drdel (Jan 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pretty much 🤣. I know it makes economic sense but it's still a shame. I'm a bit old school, I like to pick clothes up, buy in the flesh.
		
Click to expand...

A bit chilly shopping like that in winter...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2022)

drdel said:



			A bit chilly shopping like that in winter...
		
Click to expand...

Living in Northumberland you learn to be hardy 😉😄


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 2, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Pay more for a better quality oven?
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't a cheap one.......it also wasn't a top of the range either. But Hotpoint are a proper company...well they used to be. It cooks well by the way.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 2, 2022)

Slime said:



			People who can't grasp the concept of time.
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t know you’d met Mrs BB. Whenever the kids ask what time dinner will be on the table, we add at least 45 minutes to the answer.


----------



## DaveR (Jan 2, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Fireworks  on new years eve,  there not a patch compared to Holland and Germany 😳
		
Click to expand...

See post 28,354 😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 2, 2022)

DaveR said:



			See post 28,354 😂
		
Click to expand...

See post 28,360 😂😉


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 2, 2022)

Background music that is too loud you can't hear the dialogue 😢


----------



## chellie (Jan 2, 2022)

chellie said:



			Will second that. Course shut yesterday afternoon, today and now tomorrow

We've not played any golf over the Christmas break due to HID not feeling so well and the poor weather. Seen GD today but should have been playing tomorrow. Fingers crossed for Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Rain stopped play again today and tomorrow!!!!!! Back to bloody work on Tuesday.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Living in Northumberland you learn to be hardy 😉😄
		
Click to expand...

If you were in Cumbria you would be Laurel.


----------



## fundy (Jan 2, 2022)

chellie said:



			Rain stopped play again today and tomorrow!!!!!! Back to bloody work on Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...


i love how some peoples irritations are other peoples things that gladden the heart. Im thinking Joe Root and the England cricket team for yours


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2022)

Sorting the washing this morning 

White wash out of tumble.. loading the dark 

Twin 1 decides to be helpful and hand me the door seal from the tumble.. thanks chick 

She really thought she was helping aswell lol 

Then refitted thought fine..turns out it has to be fitted a certain way (not labeled) so heard air from the tumble and felt it from the door

Few trail and error and we back in the game


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2022)

Last night Mrs d said she needed to set the alarm to get used to being for work again.
Guess who’s still in bed 😡


----------



## drdel (Jan 3, 2022)

Drivers that turn on RH indicators at a roundabout and then forget and promptly turn left without warning at first exit.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jan 3, 2022)

'Phone Zombies


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2022)

drdel said:



			Drivers that turn on RH indicators at a roundabout and then forget and promptly turn left without warning at first exit.
		
Click to expand...

In fact, people that turn on their RH indicators at all, when on a roundabout.
It's a one way system where everybody is going clockwise, i.e. to the right.
It should only be necessary to indicate left as the exit is approached.


----------



## RichA (Jan 3, 2022)

Slime said:



			In fact, people that turn on their RH indicators at all, when on a roundabout.
It's a one way system where everybody is going clockwise, i.e. to the right.
It should only be necessary to indicate left as the exit is approached.
		
Click to expand...

People who don't indicate right when turning right on a roundabout.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2022)

Slime said:



			It should only be necessary to indicate left as the exit is approached.
		
Click to expand...

Not even then, if the lanes are marked properly


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2022)

Slime said:



			In fact, people that turn on their RH indicators at all, when on a roundabout.
It's a one way system where everybody is going clockwise, i.e. to the right.
It should only be necessary to indicate left as the exit is approached.
		
Click to expand...

When I was taught it was always signal right until you go half way past the turning before yours and then you signal left. 

Nothing worse than someone looking like their going off the roundabout because you can't see their left signal (from the turning their going round) only for them to go all the way round without a right indicator.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			When I was taught it was always signal right until you go half way past the turning before yours and then you signal left.
		
Click to expand...

I hate that, I always think the person is in the wrong lane and wants to move to the right


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2022)

RichA said:



			People who don't indicate right when turning right on a roundabout.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is that most of them are still indicating right as they leave the roundabout!


----------



## RichA (Jan 3, 2022)

Slime said:



			The problem is that most of them are still indicating right as they leave the roundabout!
		
Click to expand...

I've lived in Hertfordshire for 25 years - roundabout ground zero, I believe. Most have poor line markings. Those that have good lines are largely ignored. Indication is mostly random, if given at all.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 3, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I hate that, I always think the person is in the wrong lane and wants to move to the right
		
Click to expand...

As a BMW driver, it's unlikely you can see their indicators!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I hate that, I always think the person is in the wrong lane and wants to move to the right
		
Click to expand...

not all roundabouts have more than one lane...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2022)

turns out i only half remember.. always good to refresh...

indicate you want to come off after the junction before yours .. and signal right if going right.... straight over no need to signal right


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 3, 2022)

Absolutely bonkers


🚨🚨 Wales Chief Medical Officer warns people will need to self-isolate with colds even after the pandemic.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 40295


turns out i only half remember.. always good to refresh...

indicate you want to come off after the junction before yours .. and signal right if going right.... straight over no need to signal right
		
Click to expand...

First thing I was told when I started training was Never..ever..say straight over the roundabout because, sooner or later, someone will.

The above pictorial representation is, of course, correct.
Sadly, according to the last research some years ago, up to 80% of people get it wrong at some point.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			First thing I was told when I started training was Never..ever..say straight over the roundabout because, sooner or later, someone will.

The above pictorial representation is, of course, correct.
Sadly, according to the last research some years ago, up to 80% of people get it wrong at some point.
		
Click to expand...

very good point lol ..


----------



## drdel (Jan 3, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			very good point lol .. 
	View attachment 40297

Click to expand...

Is that Milton Keynes,  roundabout capital of the UK. Always good for a laugh !


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 3, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Not even then, if the lanes are marked properly[/QUOTE

We have a roundabout where traffic entering at 6 o clock to go off at 3 o'clock can use both offside AND nearside lanes when entering !
No lane markings when on the roundabout . Just advice to use both lanes on approach to roundabout.
Need signals there would be folly. So far, I think, there hasn't been a serious RTA

Edit.
.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Italian outcast (Jan 3, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Absolutely bonkers


🚨🚨 Wales Chief Medical Officer warns people will need to self-isolate with colds even after the pandemic.
		
Click to expand...

Thats Sir Bonkers to you


----------



## bobmac (Jan 4, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 40295


turns out i only half remember.. always good to refresh...

indicate you want to come off after the junction before yours .. and signal right if going right.... straight over no need to signal right
		
Click to expand...

If the blue car is leaving the r/bout at the next exit and the green car is leaving the r/bout at the next exit, why are they not in the same position?

Here's our brand new extended r/bout, complete with traffic lights


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 4, 2022)

drdel said:



			Is that Milton Keynes,  roundabout capital of the UK. Always good for a laugh !
		
Click to expand...

Southbound A11 I think


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 4, 2022)

A proper roundabout. Hemel Hempstead.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			A proper roundabout. Hemel Hempstead.

View attachment 40314

Click to expand...

If you know what you're doing..that thing is so much fun...


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			If you know what you're doing..that thing is so much fun...

Click to expand...

Bizarrely, it was often quicker to go around the large roundabout the long way. If I had a £ for every time I cursed my way around it…


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2022)

Joined a gym with the wife, with the intention of going in the mornings before work on my work from home days. First session this morning. Christ am I not a morning person. Never did gym in the morning before, a few years back when I last had a gym membership I used to go after work instead. Not sure which is worse. 😫


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Joined a gym with the wife, with the intention of going in the mornings before work on my work from home days. First session this morning. Christ am I not a morning person. Never did gym in the morning before, a few years back when I last had a gym membership I used to go after work instead. Not sure which is worse. 😫
		
Click to expand...

I'm a morning person BUT always struggled to work out early unless it was steady state. Maybe just dial down the intensity until you get used to it?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm a morning person BUT always struggled to work out early unless it was steady state. Maybe just dial down the intensity until you get used to it?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, the intensity was not high, trust me.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



*First thing I was told when I started training was Never..ever..say straight over the roundabout because, sooner or later, someone will.*

The above pictorial representation is, of course, correct.
Sadly, according to the last research some years ago, up to 80% of people get it wrong at some point.
		
Click to expand...


Reminds me of a young lad I worked with about 30 years ago. Very quiet, wouldn't say boo to a goose.

It was the works Xmas lunch, he offered to give some of girls a lift. At the lunch, he had one pint of lager. On the way back to the office, one of the girls was giving directions and said "go straight over the roundabout". Which he did, literally.

Back at the office, he then proceeded to throw up all over his computer, before being taken home.

A few years later, he made a name for himself as a top grade football referee.


----------



## IanM (Jan 4, 2022)

drdel said:



			Is that Milton Keynes,  roundabout capital of the UK. Always good for a laugh !
		
Click to expand...

Swindonians will be up in arms over that comment!

Magic Roundabout takes some beating...and you go round some of it anticlockwise


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2022)

Just back from a quick shopping run in the Mrs car to find someone has backed into it and knackered some trim...
Happy New Year You Peasant


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2022)

Mrs BiM is randomly irritated that she is getting excited about today’s delivery, which is a new hoover, and says she needs to sort her life out. 🤣🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2022)

Getting 39 on Pop Master; 9 in the first round, 30 in the second. 🙄


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Like a ceilidh for cars!
		
Click to expand...

Its very entertaining watching drivers arrive at it and it's immediately obvious that they're simply filling their pants as they've got no idea what to do
Swindon's is even better....
We have a simple one with 3 roundabouts together....a well used test route and where the majority of fails happens....


----------



## BrianM (Jan 4, 2022)

First good bit of snow here, more than half the cars aren’t even cleared properly and I nearly had a Ford Ranger in my boot 🤬🤬


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2022)

Novak Djokovic.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Novak Djokovic.
		
Click to expand...

I'd certainly like to hear his reasoning!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2022)

Absolute tools who have been stockpiling lateral flow tests and are now trying to sell them on Facebook and Ebay.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Absolute tools who have been stockpiling lateral flow tests and are now trying to sell them on Facebook and Ebay.
		
Click to expand...

Always the way. Stock piling for personal use because say your job needs testing more often is least more excusable but selling them? What's wrong with you


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I'd certainly like to hear his reasoning!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Be upfront about why he's exempt. The secrecy lends me to believe he's just anti-vax.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Me too. Be upfront about why he's exempt. The secrecy lends me to believe he's just anti-vax.
		
Click to expand...

Can't see this going down well in Aussie.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Can't see this going down well in Aussie.
		
Click to expand...

As it shouldn't. One rule for them and all that...


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 4, 2022)

I’ve been waiting for a break in the weather to get out on the road bike for what feels like weeks and finally today it came. We have had a couple of days without much rain and lovely clear blue skies so it seemed perfect for a good long winter ride. However after 10km into a strong headwind and far too many close encounters with black ice I decided to turn around and come home. 

Irritating but better than crashing I suppose.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2022)

BrianM said:



			First good bit of snow here, more than half the cars aren’t even cleared properly and I nearly had a Ford Ranger in my boot 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Yep gutted, I would be out fatbiking in it, but tested positive today and feeling like crap.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 4, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			I guess so. I think some are less than impressed with the newly knghted  Sir Tony Blair.
		
Click to expand...

Over half a million have signed a petition to get him stripped of his knighthood. 😅


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			As it shouldn't. One rule for them and all that...
		
Click to expand...

I'd certainly prefer he used his position to get a different message across!
But I believe the percentage of fully jabbed PL Footballers is pretty low too (especilly 'fully jabbed' doesn't necessarily include Booster). So not a particularly good message from that area either!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2022)

drdel said:



			Apologise in advance for my personal irritation mixing...

'There'  is somewhere else eg. "... over there..."
'Their' is *somebodies* property eg "...their house, car holiday etc..."
		
Click to expand...

Oops!


----------



## BrianM (Jan 4, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Yep gutted, I would be out fatbiking in it, but tested positive today and feeling like crap.
		
Click to expand...

Get well soon Patrick, about to do a test myself before heading back to work tomorrow.
I know loads of people who have it now, definitely on the increase.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Absolute tools who have been stockpiling lateral flow tests and are now trying to sell them on Facebook and Ebay.
		
Click to expand...

Selling something that they have received for free. Is there no end to how low some will go, morals lower than a snakes gonads.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 4, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Selling something that they have received for free. Is there no end to how low some will go, morals lower than a snakes gonads.
		
Click to expand...

its worse than that tho isnt it, these are paid for by our taxes and provided free of charge to us to enable the country to carry on moving as much as possible during this awful situation.

So to profit for it to no doubt someone who must have them to be able to put food on the table or a roof over their head.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 4, 2022)

Stories of people trying to sell LFTs are there to generate clicks and hysteria, but to be fair to FB and Ebay they do take down any attempts to sell them pretty sharpish. You'd do well to find anyone seeling them on those 2 places.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 4, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Over half a million have signed a petition to get him stripped of his knighthood. 😅
		
Click to expand...

Just heard that her Maj has put half a million people on ignore.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Stories of people trying to sell LFTs are there to generate clicks and hysteria, but to be fair to FB and Ebay they do take down any attempts to sell them pretty sharpish. You'd do well to find anyone seeling them on those 2 places.
		
Click to expand...

The story I read was about trying to sell through local area facebook groups as a way around them being taken off marketplace and Ebay.


----------



## Crumplezone (Jan 4, 2022)

drdel said:



			Apologise in advance for my personal irritation mixing...

'There'  is somewhere else eg. "... over there..."
'Their' is somebodies property eg "...their house, car holiday etc..."
		
Click to expand...


* somebody's


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Stories of people trying to sell LFTs are there to generate clicks and hysteria, but to be fair to FB and Ebay they do take down any attempts to sell them pretty sharpish. You'd do well to find anyone seeling them on those 2 places.
		
Click to expand...

They shouldn’t be taking them down, they should be passing details to the police who should be paying them a visit to reclaim the public property that the thieving scrotes have nicked.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 4, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Oops!

Click to expand...

I couldn't possibly cement


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Get well soon Patrick, about to do a test myself before heading back to work tomorrow.
I know loads of people who have it now, definitely on the increase.
		
Click to expand...

Check out the pictures of the ques at the drive in test centre up the retail park on SM, I went to the Highland council office one, not a soul there.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I couldn't possibly cement  

Click to expand...

Whoosh!!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mrs BiM is randomly irritated that she is getting excited about today’s delivery, which is a new hoover, and says she needs to sort her life out. 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Thought she might be picking up a bit 🤫🤫


----------



## sunshine (Jan 4, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 40295


turns out i only half remember.. always good to refresh...

indicate you want to come off after the junction before yours .. and signal right if going right.... straight over no need to signal right
		
Click to expand...

Of course, in the real world, the blue car drives in a straight line and cuts up the green car.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Thought she might be picking up a bit 🤫🤫
		
Click to expand...

She wasn't picking up, that's why we needed a new one


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			She wasn't picking up, that's why we needed a new one 

Click to expand...

We sold ours. Well it was just gathering dust 😖


----------



## BrianM (Jan 4, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Check out the pictures of the ques at the drive in test centre up the retail park on SM, I went to the Highland council office one, not a soul there.
		
Click to expand...

That’s were I went, it was dead 👍🏻


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2022)

People who park in parent and child spaces with no child in the car


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 4, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			People who park in parent and child spaces with no child in the car
		
Click to expand...

its very very annoying. I tell my wife off if shes just got the eldest in the car.. even though she is 4 imo we dont need the space for just her.. we do however need for the twins as their 1

I remember (prob wasnt my proudest moment) an  couple parked in one next to us at services and put a blue badge out.. I said to them excuse me this is parent and child the blue badge spaces are just there (3 available) you wouldn't like it if I parked in there would you. Ironically the space was much better for them anyways how on earth did they miss it. right next to the entrance


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			People who park in parent and child spaces with no child in the car
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, so many seem to think that just having a child seat in the car is enough to allow use of the spaces even if there is no child with them


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Totally agree, so many seem to think that just having a child seat in the car is enough to allow use of the spaces even if there is no child with them
		
Click to expand...

Are they not the BMW owner spaces? I that’s what they were for?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Are they not the BMW owner spaces? I that’s what they were for?
		
Click to expand...

Not round my way, I thought they were Evoque parking


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 4, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			People who park in parent and child spaces with no child in the car
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they are picking one up ?

I parked in one the other day because I was meeting the sis in law to pick up my daughter and her daughter.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 4, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			its very very annoying. *I tell my wife off* if shes just got the eldest in the car.. even though she is 4 imo we dont need the space for just her.. we do however need for the twins as their 1

I remember (prob wasnt my proudest moment) an  couple parked in one next to us at services and put a blue badge out.. I said to them excuse me this is parent and child the blue badge spaces are just there (3 available) you wouldn't like it if I parked in there would you. Ironically the space was much better for them anyways how on earth did they miss it. right next to the entrance
		
Click to expand...

how did it go down "telling the wife off"??


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 4, 2022)

Car drivers who think that just one headlight is the current requirement.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Totally agree, so many seem to think that just having a child seat in the car is enough to allow use of the spaces even if there is no child with them
		
Click to expand...

I've seen it happen dozens of times in my local Asda carpark.  Just to be facetious I'd love to see someone shout to to each person as they're walking away that they've left their child in the car.....


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2022)

Old Skier said:



			Car drivers who think that just one headlight is the current requirement.
		
Click to expand...

I had a guy the other day with no rear lights.... He pulled up and I managed to get along side and told him they were out.... You'd think by the look on his face I'd asked him to tickle my balls.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			I had a guy the other day with no rear lights.... He pulled up and I managed to get along side and told him they were out.... You'd think by the look on his face I'd asked him to tickle my balls.
		
Click to expand...

Bet that was your second sentence!

The trust has introduced evidence of a LFT on the day of a visit to see a relative or loved one. It has been put out on the website and social media but absolute carnage today as the vast majority said they hadn't heard anything about it and were not happy at being told no test - no entry. I have mixed views and don't know personally how well publicised the message has been but see it from the perspective of trying to reduce any form of infection risk. Been an interesting first day back


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 4, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I'd certainly prefer he used his position to get a different message across!
But I believe the percentage of fully jabbed PL Footballers is pretty low too (especilly 'fully jabbed' doesn't necessarily include Booster). So not a particularly good message from that area either!
		
Click to expand...

The message he’s gave out is that it’s no one’s business if your vaccinated or not. And he refuses to reveal if he is or wants anyone to know. Nobody knows but him and few others if he’s had it done. He could of been granted the exemption by revealing his status but doesn’t want his status known outside of the open.
Yeah people like to take photos of vax cards or announce to the world that you’ve spent 20 minutes in a community Center getting jabbed like they’re some sort of weird saviour of the universe but still it’s still no one’s business and it should remain that way.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 4, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			The message he’s gave out is that it’s no one’s business if your vaccinated or not. And he refuses to reveal if he is or wants anyone to know. Nobody knows but him and few others if he’s had it done. He could of been granted the exemption by revealing his status but doesn’t want his status known outside of the open.
Yeah people like to take photos of vax cards or announce to the world that you’ve spent 20 minutes in a community Center getting jabbed like they’re some sort of weird saviour of the universe but still it’s still no one’s business and it should remain that way.
		
Click to expand...

I kind of agree with you, I think, but would question whether that satisfies the wider societal responsibility. We’d condemn someone who puts people at risk in any number of situations. What’s so different here? If he wants to live on an island and not put others at risk, fine but…. It’s a difficult one.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			The message he’s gave out is that it’s no one’s business if your vaccinated or not. And he refuses to reveal if he is or wants anyone to know. *Nobody knows but him and few others if he’s had it done.* He could of been granted the exemption by revealing his status but doesn’t want his status known outside of the open.
Yeah people like to take photos of vax cards or announce to the world that you’ve spent 20 minutes in a community Center getting jabbed like they’re some sort of weird saviour of the universe but still it’s still no one’s business and it should remain that way.
		
Click to expand...

 Of course he hasn't. If he had he'd just say yes I've had the jabs wouldn't he? Kicking up a fuss only makes sense if he hasn't had it.


----------



## Slime (Jan 4, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



*The message he’s gave out is that it’s no one’s business if your vaccinated or not.* And he refuses to reveal if he is or wants anyone to know. Nobody knows but him and few others if he’s had it done. He could of been granted the exemption by revealing his status but doesn’t want his status known outside of the open.
Yeah people like to take photos of vax cards or announce to the world that you’ve spent 20 minutes in a community Center getting jabbed like they’re some sort of weird saviour of the universe but still it’s still no one’s business and it should remain that way.
		
Click to expand...

And, in that, he's totally wrong.
I think everyone has the right to know whether the people they are likely to come into contact with have been vaccinated or not.
If someone said it wasn't my business, I'd automatically assume that they're not vaccinated, as admitting to being jabbed is nothing to be ashamed about.
Not being jabbed, on the other hand ...........................................


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			The message he’s gave out is that it’s no one’s business if your vaccinated or not. And he refuses to reveal if he is or wants anyone to know. Nobody knows but him and few others if he’s had it done. He could of been granted the exemption by revealing his status but doesn’t want his status known outside of the open.
...
		
Click to expand...

The ONLY message he has given out is (quoting ESPN) '...I'm heading Down Under with an exemption permission '
Everything else in you post is simply ridiculous speculation!
Your last sentence above is so ridiculously unlikely it's laughable! If fully vaccinated, no exemption would be needed. And being fully vaccinated is NOT one of the rules that would allow an exemption.
Of course, precisely why he was granted an exemption is a private matter.
It has been reported that he's 'opposed to vaccination' and 'wouldn't want to be forced' to be jabbed. He also tested positive in June, so may have requested that one of the exemption categories be 'stretched' slightly.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 4, 2022)

Slime said:



			And, in that, he's totally wrong.
I think everyone has the right to know whether the people they are likely to come into contact with have been vaccinated or not.
If someone said it wasn't my business, I'd automatically assume that they're not vaccinated, as admitting to being jabbed is nothing to be ashamed about.
Not being jabbed, on the other hand ...........................................
		
Click to expand...

Nit sure shame comes in to it but consequences should. You can’t choose to drive at 100mph up the High st without consequences, nor drive without a licence etc. someone doesn’t want to be jabbed, fine by me but there should be consequences. Banned from all public places, then they’re not a danger to anyone.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2022)

The prospect of my favourite sporting event, The 6 Nations, being ruined again this year. Only 5000 fans in France and Ireland (plus only fully vaccinated players allowed to play in France) only 500 spectators in Scotland and no fans allowed in Wales at the moment. It would be just as bad to move all of the matches to Twickenham, that would not be right. Lining up for another 6 Nations with no atmosphere, this event needs home and travelling supporters


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 5, 2022)

The “News from Elsewhere” tab on the BBC news app. According to the BBC there has not been any news from elsewhere since the 11th September 2020.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2022)

Seems things haven't panned out as planned and Djokovic struggling to get entry to Australia https://www.skysports.com/tennis/ne...try-into-australia-delayed-due-to-visa-issues


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seems things haven't panned out as planned and Djokovic struggling to get entry to Australia https://www.skysports.com/tennis/ne...try-into-australia-delayed-due-to-visa-issues

Click to expand...

Good. Back home you go and accept the consequences of your choices.


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			how did it go down "telling the wife off"??
		
Click to expand...

He’s being discharged the weekend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			He’s being discharged the weekend
		
Click to expand...

But getting back in the home may be a challenge


----------



## chrisd (Jan 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			He’s being discharged the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Yes, she apparently stuck a rocket up his nether region - the discharge should bring some oohs and aaars


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2022)

random irritations thread becoming another covid thread


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2022)

fundy said:



			random irritations thread becoming another covid thread
		
Click to expand...

I blame brexit


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Good. Back home you go and accept the consequences of your choices.
		
Click to expand...

You may aswell not play the event if you don’t allow the best players to play. If he doesn’t want to divulge his status it’s his prerogative, just as it’s Australia’s not to let him in. makes a mockery of the comp though


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 5, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			You may aswell not play the event if you don’t allow the best players to play. If he doesn’t want to divulge his status it’s his prerogative, just as it’s Australia’s not to let him in. makes a mockery of the comp though
		
Click to expand...

But if he was out through injury it’s a mockery?


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 5, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			But if he was out through injury it’s a mockery?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, then he isn’t able to play. Here he can play but isn’t allowed.  Subject him to a testing regime, if he’s positive he can’t play, until then carry on. Not the same as team sports imo, he’s an independent contractor rather than on a contract. He’s been used as a political pawn to reinforce Australia’s covid laws. It’s international willy waving. 
If he doesn’t play, there will be a asterisk next to the name of the winner imo


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 5, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Nope, then he isn’t able to play. Here he can play but isn’t allowed.  Subject him to a testing regime, if he’s positive he can’t play, until then carry on. Not the same as team sports imo, he’s an independent contractor rather than on a contract. He’s been used as a political pawn to reinforce Australia’s covid laws. It’s international willy waving.
If he doesn’t play, there will be a asterisk next to the name of the winner imo
		
Click to expand...

Or he was pushing for star privilege even though he knew Australia’s position - arrogant really. You might see an asterisk but who else will and in xx years it’s definitely just a name in the record books and on the trophy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2022)

The Covid thread 
The electric car thread 

Groundhog Day


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Covid thread 
The electric car thread 

Groundhog Day
		
Click to expand...

You can add the football thread to that list.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Nope, then he isn’t able to play. Here he can play but isn’t allowed.  Subject him to a testing regime, if he’s positive he can’t play, until then carry on. Not the same as team sports imo, he’s an independent contractor rather than on a contract. He’s been used as a political pawn to reinforce Australia’s covid laws. It’s international willy waving.
If he doesn’t play, there will be a asterisk next to the name of the winner imo
		
Click to expand...

Disagree. The entry conditions to both the country and the competition have been well known for a while so he should comply to both


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 5, 2022)

This be Random Irritations this be


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 5, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			This be Random Irritations this be
		
Click to expand...

It is unless you change the name of it.   How about ‘random irritations and any other overflow dross’ ?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 5, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			It is unless you change the name of it.   How about ‘random irritations and any other overflow dross’ ?
		
Click to expand...

Some people have a sense of humour failure if the name of this thread.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Novak Djokovic.
		
Click to expand...

No-vax Djokovic?

Rumours now that he's not being allowed into the country due to the visa mistake and is being deported. Nothing confirmed so far.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2022)

BBC stated that his visa has been scrapped and he'll be deported tomorrow


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			BBC stated that his visa has been scrapped and he'll be deported tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if he'll appear on Border Control?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 5, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Wonder if he'll appear on Border Control?
		
Click to expand...

Full body search?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			BBC stated that his visa has been scrapped and he'll be deported tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Good.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2022)

Our office has moved from the 7th to the 9th floor. Before Christmas I moved all my stuff and set up everything on my desk, monitor, docking station, keyboard etc all connected. I arrive back today and somebody has unplugged everything. Even the monitor cables and all sorts. Why??


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Our office has moved from the 7th to the 9th floor. Before Christmas I moved all my stuff and set up everything on my desk, monitor, docking station, keyboard etc all connected. I arrive back today and somebody has unplugged everything. Even the monitor cables and all sorts. Why?? 

Click to expand...

It wasnt the same person who messed with your desk last time was it?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			It wasnt the same person who messed with your desk last time was it?
		
Click to expand...

Got no idea! But using my desk when I'm not there I can understand, unplugging everything though?? Nonsense.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Got no idea! But using my desk when I'm not there I can understand, unplugging everything though?? Nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Gives you an excuse to take your time and have a nice easy morning SLOWLY getting everything up and running


----------



## cliveb (Jan 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Gives you an excuse to take your time and have a nice easy morning SLOWLY getting everything up and running
		
Click to expand...

Even better would be to call IT support to come and set it all up.
Should give you several hours (days?) of relaxation time.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 6, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Wonder if he'll appear on Border Control?
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if he has any undeclared food🤣


----------



## GB72 (Jan 6, 2022)

The ridiculous hyperbole around this whole Djokovic thing. It is not a massive international incident, it is simply that one bloke has not been allowed to circumvent the rules to be allowed into a country to hit a ball around. He applied on a medical exemption but when asked for more details about the exemption and the condition requiring it, further information was declined. There were 2 simple choices, get vaccinated or prove that you cannot have one. He has done neither and so will be heading home.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2022)

Low fat and low sugar food options. Taste blooming tosh!

yoghurt is the worst. 90% of the options are this low fat rubbish and horrid!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 6, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Low fat and low sugar food options. Taste blooming tosh!

yoghurt is the worst. 90% of the options are this low fat rubbish and horrid!
		
Click to expand...

Full fat all the way dude!! Especially Yogurt, and go Greek too! I am a bit of a connoisseur! Lidl do the best one! closely followed by Tesco finest.


----------



## chellie (Jan 6, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Low fat and low sugar food options. Taste blooming tosh!

yoghurt is the worst. 90% of the options are this low fat rubbish and horrid!
		
Click to expand...

Try a good quality Skyr yoghurt. This one is lovely https://www.hesper.uk/


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 6, 2022)

People who get plastic surgery that either:

Makes them look like every other person who has had plastic surgery
Makes them look like some kind of doll with blown up cheeks and lips
I mean, do these people really look in the mirror and think "looking good!"?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2022)

chellie said:



			Try a good quality Skyr yoghurt. This one is lovely https://www.hesper.uk/

Click to expand...

Found a few good options. I am miffed by the fact that 90% of the stuff on sale is rubbish low fat/low sugar.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			People who get plastic surgery that either:

Makes them look like every other person who has had plastic surgery
Makes them look like some kind of doll with blown up cheeks and lips
I mean, do these people really look in the mirror and think "looking good!"?
		
Click to expand...

Lip fillers. Disgusting look.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 6, 2022)

People who wish to remain anonymous for various reasons - but then have their pictures everywhere.

The 2 today that spring to mind are the Maxwell trial juror who only wants to be named by his 1st and middle name - picture in media, will probably be named in a few hours.  And the winner of the BBC Sound of 2022 (PinkPantheress if anyone wants to know) who won't reveal her real name to 'protect her privacy' but is photographed on her social media and in the media.   Wouldn't need to be Inspector Clouseau to find it out if you really wanted to


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			People who get plastic surgery that either:

Makes them look like every other person who has had plastic surgery
Makes them look like some kind of doll with blown up cheeks and lips
I mean, do these people really look in the mirror and think "looking good!"?






Click to expand...

Did you see those French twins that both died recently that were in the news? They genuinely looked like Spitting Image puppets. Very bizarre and grotesque.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 6, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			People who get plastic surgery that either:

Makes them look like every other person who has had plastic surgery
Makes them look like some kind of doll with blown up cheeks and lips
I mean, do these people really look in the mirror and think "looking good!"?






Click to expand...

I heard a phrase once from a British journalist who worked over in Los Angeles as an entertainment correspondent for a paper. They said, 'plastic surgery doesn't make people look better, it just makes them look as though they have had plastic surgery'. That nails it for me. So many people look distorted by it when they had absolutely no need. 

I say that bottom phrase quite often when you see the outcome of these procedures, and yet they keep going back for more


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 6, 2022)

_Your password has expired. Change password._
*change password, then proceed to type the wrong password in every time for the next 3 weeks*


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 6, 2022)

Wilson said:



			Wife’s family round for Xmas dinner yesterday, I don’t mind cooking, and would prefer everyone to throw some cash in, and let us sort the whole thing, getting what people like - they won’t do that, one will bring booze, in-law’s will bring starters and desserts, and one brings nothing but two badly behaved children!

The one bringing the booze bought me 4 bottles of cider, no red wine for her Dad, and one bottle of pop for the kids! Good job I’d bought myself some cider, and my wife had bought other drinks for the kids. No starters for the kids, so I had to find space to cook them something, which threw all my timings off. By the end my wife suggested everyone leave as I was about to remove the kids myself, I get it’s Christmas and they are over excited and full of chocolate, but I can’t tolerate such poor behaviour, I told them off more than the parents, which isn’t fun for me.

I've already agreed with the wife we are either skiing or going to a local pub next year.
		
Click to expand...

Let 20....22 be the your year and don't invite them.


----------



## chellie (Jan 6, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Found a few good options. I am miffed by the fact that 90% of the stuff on sale is rubbish low fat/low sugar.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you. What options have you found?


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 6, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Far too many hard toffees in the Quality Street box, be gone rock hard toffee and be replaced with softer delights.
		
Click to expand...

I realised this years ago. Heroes or Celebrations only. (Roses are carp as well)


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 6, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Its def getting worse, I'm not convinced most drivers know what they are doing is wrong or care. Was walking back with the dog yesterday, and there is a road we walked along with  only pavement on one side  which is double yellows.  6 cars parked along there, not only on the D Y but also on the pavement. There is an empty car park some 100 yards away.  To lazy to walk 100 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Write to your local Town Hall and offer to be a Traffic Enforcement Officer. (I've always fancied a go at this job, but can't run away very fast, which is a prerequisite for the job I believe)


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			TV has suddenly lost all channels. Sometimes the *aerial lead* has just worked itself loose but that doesn't seem to be the case here. Not sure how it would have come loose from the aerial itself but I'd have to go in the loft to check. Currently trying to autotune and not having much luck anyway. Can't really afford a new telly just this side of Christmas...
		
Click to expand...

The what?


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 6, 2022)

GB72 said:



			It is the bane of any cider drinker. Perfect drink for warmer climates but can rarely be found and if you do find it, you are going to pay for it (except sandals Antigua which is the only all inclusive I have been to in the Carribbean with an ok bottled cider)
		
Click to expand...

Readilly available in any bar I've found. Thank God.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Readilly available in any bar I've found. Thank God.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not when I go long haul. I find that once you hit the Carribean and Mexico, the bars are geared up in hotels for the US and they are not big cider drinkers (in fact to them it is hard cider, cider is  just apple juice)


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I won't get irritated by the honours list
I won't get irritated by the honours list
I won't get........

Ah well, I'll try again next time 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I annoys me as well. I'm never on it.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 6, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Sadly not when I go long haul. I find that once you hit the Carribean and Mexico, the bars are geared up in hotels for the US and they are not big cider drinkers (in fact to them it is hard cider, cider is  just apple juice)
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhh


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			More bloody fireworks   - and its the large explosive ones today.
The ones that send cats and dogs up the wall.
The sooner they ban the sale to the general public the better.

Click to expand...

I find this quite irritating. Maybe we should ban all pets that don't like fireworks?


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 6, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Is that not because women spend 9 times as much as men on clothes? 

Click to expand...

Not at our house. It's the other way round.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			First thing I was told when I started training was Never..ever..say straight over the roundabout because, sooner or later, someone will.

The above pictorial representation is, of course, correct.
Sadly, according to the last research some years ago, up to 80% of people get it wrong at some point.
		
Click to expand...

Although it can sometimes be very tricky to indicate left to leave the RAB if the RAB in question is quite small.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 6, 2022)

drdel said:



			Is that Milton Keynes,  roundabout capital of the UK. Always good for a laugh !
		
Click to expand...

There used to be a RAB in Leyton Buzzard that had RAB's round the RAB. Which could mean you were actally travelling the wrong way around the RAB if you were going a certain way.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 6, 2022)

Live down a lane with 8 houses. It’s snowed. We are on a valley side, it’s steep. 
Weirdo family’s at the first house have gritted outside his drive only.. 

Gone outside to do mine in preparation for the mrs and shook my head in disbelief. Not hard to realise people are coming home and throw some down.


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2022)

Picking MIL up from st Thomas’ and before we left she said her tablets were all sorted so we could leave home.
Fast forward 50 minutes when we’re pulling into the car park and MIL calls to say they haven’t started getting her prescription and we could go home if we wanted too as it might take a while


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Live down a lane with 8 houses. It’s snowed. We are on a valley side, it’s steep.
Weirdo family’s at the first house have gritted outside his drive only..

Gone outside to do mine in preparation for the mrs and shook my head in disbelief. Not hard to realise people are coming home and throw some down.
		
Click to expand...

got to love an “I'm alright jack”

Before we moved we lived in a close and when it snowed we all made sure the road and paths were clear


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Live down a lane with 8 houses. It’s snowed. We are on a valley side, it’s steep.
Weirdo family’s at the first house have gritted outside his drive only..

Gone outside to do mine in preparation for the mrs and shook my head in disbelief. Not hard to realise people are coming home and throw some down.
		
Click to expand...


just remembered i forgot to get any grit/salt for the driveway


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 6, 2022)

The damm puppy thinking it's in an andrex advert. That and the rest of the household seemingly unable to close a door behind them. I could kill 2 birds with one stone if only they hadn't all been born in a field as my old man would say.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 6, 2022)

I know that the BBC have totally lost the plot but a 5 minute lead news story about a non vacced tennis player not being allowed into Ossie land really takes the biscuit.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			got to love an “I'm alright jack”

Before we moved we lived in a close and when it snowed we all made sure the road and paths were clear
		
Click to expand...

waste of my time, grit and irritation! its thawed out!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 6, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			There used to be a RAB in Leyton Buzzard that had RAB's round the RAB. Which could mean you were actally travelling the wrong way around the RAB if you were going a certain way.
		
Click to expand...

That's certainly possible in the Hemel one! Having worked in Swindon for a couple of years, I was used to the concept, but HH one was OTT!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			There used to be a RAB in Leyton Buzzard that had RAB's round the RAB. Which could mean you were actally travelling the wrong way around the RAB if you were going a certain way.
		
Click to expand...

its Hemel and it’s easy to navigate


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 6, 2022)

The BBC FA cup advert, designed by a 5 yr old ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2022)

Nagging headache, blood pressure and blood sugars all raised. Not dangerously so but feeling decidedly out of sorts again. Fed up of feeling crap all the time now and need the NHS and the GP in particular to get the hurry up with all the tests and reviews


----------



## DaveR (Jan 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nagging headache, blood pressure and blood sugars all raised. Not dangerously so but feeling decidedly out of sorts again. Fed up of feeling crap all the time now and need the NHS and the GP in particular to get the hurry up with all the tests and reviews
		
Click to expand...

No golf for you this weekend then 🤔


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2022)

DaveR said:



			No golf for you this weekend then 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Given the forecast thats no bad thing


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 7, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			New car pushed out yet again. That’s the 4th new delivery date.
		
Click to expand...

And pushed out yet again. The global supply chain is really in dire straits.


----------



## Slab (Jan 7, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			And pushed out yet again. The global supply chain is really in dire straits.
		
Click to expand...

That'd make a great name for a band... 






Global Supply Chain


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 7, 2022)

Feedback, Feedback Feedback. Paid for a holiday yesterday where I initially had free cancellation. All i did was give my Credit card details and they want feedback as to whether I would recommend the company.


----------



## Slime (Jan 7, 2022)

Pedestrians who are unaware that a supermarket car park may actually have vehicles moving about in it!
It's a car park! There may be cars maneuvering!
USE YOUR EYES .................................. GET OUT OF MY WAY!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 7, 2022)

Football tomorrow, due to be tipping down & no tubes.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2022)

Slime said:



			Pedestrians who are unaware that a supermarket car park may actually have vehicles moving about in it!
It's a car park! There may be cars maneuvering!
USE YOUR EYES .................................. GET OUT OF MY WAY!
		
Click to expand...

I take the kids into car parks to show them the car park Zombies......


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I take the kids into car parks to show them the car park Zombies......
		
Click to expand...

That’s some day out. Do you spread a blanket and have a picnic?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			That’s some day out. Do you spread a blanket and have a picnic?

Click to expand...

What!
And let some idiot in a car run us over...?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 8, 2022)

Sky removing Dexter just as I finished season 6.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 8, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			No-vax Djokovic?

Rumours now that he's not being allowed into the country due to the visa mistake and is being deported. Nothing confirmed so far.
		
Click to expand...

Djokovic's lawyers are claiming that he's exempt as he tested positive for Covid on 16th Dec. 

On the 17th Dec he posted this on Twitter....




There's definitely something fishy about this whole thing.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 8, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Djokovic's lawyers are claiming that he's exempt as he tested positive for Covid on 16th Dec.

On the 17th Dec he posted this on Twitter....

View attachment 40428


There's definitely something fishy about this whole thing.
		
Click to expand...

May I draw the gentlemens eyes to this comment "The Australian government said on Friday that a recent infection does not mean a foreign national can travel to the country without being fully vaccinated. "
Taken from here..Another departing tennis player


----------



## drdel (Jan 8, 2022)

Shortage of emergency staff: however 4 firemen in a fullsize fire engine turn -up to check house fire alarm.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 8, 2022)

drdel said:



			Shortage of emergency staff: however 4 firemen in a fullsize fire engine turn -up to check house fire alarm.
		
Click to expand...

Which is sensible. If there is a call they are ready.

People getting fireman out to check a smoke alarm should be the irritation!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Which is sensible. If there is a call they are ready.

People getting fireman out to check a smoke alarm should be the irritation!
		
Click to expand...

My mum's houses smoke alarm is monitored if they don't answer the phone when it goes off the fire brigade come 

Was most embarrassing for her when we were kids and she used to leave the car running on the drive and not long after it was installed they came round as she had set the carbon monoxide part of the alarm off


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2022)

Being called into work so missing golf. In hindsight perhaps not the worse thing but came back significantly more stressed than I went in


----------



## drdel (Jan 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Which is sensible. If there is a call they are ready.

People getting fireman out to check a smoke alarm should be the irritation!
		
Click to expand...

One person in a car would be capable of completing the 10 minute activity.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 8, 2022)

drdel said:



			One person in a car would be capable of completing the 10 minute activity.
		
Click to expand...

How do they know that it’s not a fire blazing away 🤷‍♂️


----------



## drdel (Jan 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How do they know that it’s not a fire blazing away 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Because it was a routine prearranged check!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 8, 2022)

drdel said:



			One person in a car would be capable of completing the 10 minute activity.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the risk is that then they're one short of a full crew should an emergency call come in.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Perhaps the risk is that then they're one short of a full crew should an emergency call come in.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that this is the answer....if the crew is all there they can abort what they're doing and respond to a "shout"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 8, 2022)

drdel said:



			Because it was a routine prearranged check!
		
Click to expand...

If it’s a prearranged check then they all need to go just in case there is a call out on the way there or whilst there so the crew isn’t split


----------



## drdel (Jan 9, 2022)

Really guys based on recent posts you do look to argue the toss about a 'personal' irritation.

I did not write an epistle which would give chapter and verse. The issue just irritated me, I was not annoyed neither was I incandescent with rage. It just struck me that, on the face of it, 4 guys in a large appliance parked across my drive to check my neighbour's alarm was a bit over the top. I hope I have your permission for holding that view!

I think COVID and short days means cabin fever is setting in.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 9, 2022)

drdel said:



			Really guys based on recent posts you do look to argue the toss about a 'personal' irritation.

I did not write an epistle which would give chapter and verse. The issue just irritated me, I was not annoyed neither was I incandescent with rage. It just struck me that, on the face of it, 4 guys in a large appliance parked across my drive to check my neighbour's alarm was a bit over the top. I hope I have your permission for holding that view!

I think COVID and short days means cabin fever is setting in.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe sometimes people are trying to be helpful and remove _your_ random irritation.

The Home Fire Safety Visits are a free service offered by all Fire Services to anyone who requests one, I believe some of these these visits are carried out by the crew on shift during quieter periods of a shift and is done to keep the crew together should a “shout” come in.

LFB visited over 80,000 homes in London last year, possibly saving hundreds of lives.

https://www.london-fire.gov.uk/safety/the-home/home-fire-safety-visits/

@hovis or other Firecrew could explain better and maybe prevent you being randomly irritated in the future.


----------



## hovis (Jan 9, 2022)

drdel said:



			Really guys based on recent posts you do look to argue the toss about a 'personal' irritation.

I did not write an epistle which would give chapter and verse. The issue just irritated me, I was not annoyed neither was I incandescent with rage. It just struck me that, on the face of it, 4 guys in a large appliance parked across my drive to check my neighbour's alarm was a bit over the top. I hope I have your permission for holding that view!

I think COVID and short days means cabin fever is setting in.
		
Click to expand...

Home fire checks are performed mainly by dedicated technicians in a van.  Fire crews are tasked with performing the higher risk ones, mopping up after the technicians and finally we do the ones that come in over the weekend.   Durring the visit the crew remains available and ready to roll if a fire call comes in.  You say it is over the top to have a fire engine on your street?   Then it will definitely be over the top when 4 off them are parked on your street should there be a fire because they didn't have a smoke alarm.
Despite popular belief fire crews don't sit around playing pool, table tennis and volleyball.  If we're not fitting smoke alarms we're inspecting high risk business premises for familiarisation purposes should the place go up in flames.

I don't understand why this irritated you.  Did they park across your drive?  We do that alot 😂

I'd like to add my irritation of the day too.    People who call 999 at 3.00am to say their alarm is bleeping.  When we get there they say "it's been doing it all day" 🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			My mum's houses smoke alarm is monitored if they don't answer the phone when it goes off the fire brigade come

Was most embarrassing for her when we were kids and she used to leave the car running on the drive and not long after it was installed they came round as she had set the carbon monoxide part of the alarm off
		
Click to expand...

I don't think carbon monoxide detectors need to be interlinked to the smoke and heat detectors.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 9, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I don't think carbon monoxide detectors need to be interlinked to the smoke and heat detectors.
		
Click to expand...

They don't need to be but can be


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			They don't need to be but can be
		
Click to expand...

I prefer them separate,  with different  sounds.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 9, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I prefer them separate,  with different  sounds.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like ring to launch their joint one in UK just for kitchen 

Only because my monoxide monitor is in there and prob wouldn't hear with all doors closed but smoke alarm is linked all 3 floors after the extension had to have it 

Would like a smoke alarm from ring to alert me if I'm not home or if we home for the carbon


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2022)

Posters telling other posters how to spend their hard earned money 💩


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Posters telling other posters how to spend their hard earned money 💩
		
Click to expand...

Simple, give it to me 😎🥳🥳


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I'd like ring to launch their joint one in UK just for kitchen

Only because my monoxide monitor is in there and prob wouldn't hear with all doors closed but smoke alarm is linked all 3 floors after the extension had to have it

Would like a smoke alarm from ring to alert me if I'm not home or if we home for the carbon
		
Click to expand...

When they are due to be renewed change them to Aico. They do multisensor CO/Heat alarms.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2022)

Tired in the extreme. ‘Twas the bowling club’s annual dinner last night. The Good was it was a fab night and great full English on the terrace this morning… but oh so tired now.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 9, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Tired in the extreme. ‘Twas the bowling club’s annual dinner last night. The Good was it was a fab night and great full English on the terrace this morning… but oh so tired now.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you would be having tortilla, pata negra y queso para desayuno ahora, not The Costa del Sol guires stuff!
Without going back seem to recall you were in the semi final of some bowling comp. What was the final outcome Brian please?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Thought you would be having tortilla, pata negra y queso para desayuno ahora, not The Costa del Sol guires stuff!
Without going back seem to recall you were in the semi final of some bowling comp. What was the final outcome Brian please?
		
Click to expand...

I needed a decent, greasy breakfast after an evening of wine and brandy, lots of brandy.

The semi-final went well. And the final was played against a guy who had never lost a final… he has now. It was first to 21. I was 18-14 down and he was holding 3, match lie, and I had one bowl to play. I pinched the end and clawed my way to a 21-18 win.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			I needed a decent, greasy breakfast after an evening of wine and brandy, lots of brandy.

The semi-final went well. And the final was played against a guy who had never lost a final… he has now. It was first to 21. I was 18-14 down and he was holding 3, match lie, and I had one bowl to play. I pinched the end and clawed my way to a 21-18 win.
		
Click to expand...

It's the low centre of gravity and the big feet that do it.....


----------



## DaveR (Jan 9, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Being called into work so missing golf. In hindsight perhaps not the worse thing but came back significantly more stressed than I went in
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were ill? Glad to see you've made a rapid recovery 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I thought you were ill? Glad to see you've made a rapid recovery 👍
		
Click to expand...

Awaiting further tests. Returned on Tuesday after being off over the festive break. Got a feeling I'll still need surgery at some point and my diabetes needs looking at but while I still get tired easily I could be worse off and better than many.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2022)

Got a call today saying my dad has had a weird problem today. He totally lost his short term memory. No bang on the head or anything. Really worrying. The symptoms seem to fit exactly with 'transient global amnesia' - very worrying but usually only lasts 24 hours at most, so I hope it is just that. He is having tests done now.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Got a call today saying my dad has had a weird problem today. He totally lost his short term memory. No bang on the head or anything. Really worrying. The symptoms seem to fit exactly with 'transient global amnesia' - very worrying but usually only lasts 24 hours at most, so I hope it is just that. He is having tests done now.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it's a speedy recovery.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Got a call today saying my dad has had a weird problem today. He totally lost his short term memory. No bang on the head or anything. Really worrying. The symptoms seem to fit exactly with 'transient global amnesia' - very worrying but usually only lasts 24 hours at most, so I hope it is just that. He is having tests done now.
		
Click to expand...

Hid had this about 8 weeks ago, very worrying on the day and she's lost 3 days with no recall at all.
But all good now, there have been 2 other members with it in last 3 years


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Got a call today saying my dad has had a weird problem today. He totally lost his short term memory. No bang on the head or anything. Really worrying. The symptoms seem to fit exactly with 'transient global amnesia' - very worrying but usually only lasts 24 hours at most, so I hope it is just that. He is having tests done now.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds scary. Hope it gets sorted quickly


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2022)

I get irritated when people post stuff in Random Irritations, when they really should be reporting it to the mods

Helps everyone in the end


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 9, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-59927306

How on earth can there be 10% who have not been vaccinated?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 9, 2022)

Practicioners of Confirmation Bias


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Got a call today saying my dad has had a weird problem today. He totally lost his short term memory. No bang on the head or anything. Really worrying. The symptoms seem to fit exactly with 'transient global amnesia' - very worrying but usually only lasts 24 hours at most, so I hope it is just that. He is having tests done
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			Got a call today saying my dad has had a weird problem today. He totally lost his short term memory. No bang on the head or anything. Worrying. The symptoms seem to fit exactly with 'transient global amnesia' - very worrying but usually only lasts 24 hours at most, so I hope it is just that. He is having tests done now.
		
Click to expand...

 I suffered a suspected TIA the morning after my 72 birthday, [ 3 years ago past ]while I was doing some electrical work in a hotel that was being renovated.
I stood up after connecting up a socket, looked out the window and didn't know where I was.
 I said to a joiner who was working in the same room,  I think I've just had a bad turn or something I don't know where I am.
He replied you're in the White House, that confused me even more.
After various scans at the hospital, the doctor said it was probably a Trans Ischemic Attack, with no damage and nothing showing on any of the scans.
Fortunately, I recovered quickly and my memory returned after a few hours. 
I was relieved to be told that I would still be allowed to drive a car.
That didn't stop my mates from asking if I remembered owing them various sums of money.
Fingers crossed your dad is as fortunate


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I suffered a suspected TIA the morning after my 72 birthday, [ 3 years ago past ]while I was doing some electrical work in a hotel that was being renovated.
I stood up after connecting up a socket, looked out the window and didn't know where I was.
I said to a joiner who was working in the same room,  I think I've just had a bad turn or something I don't know where I am.
He replied you're in the White House, that confused me even more.
After various scans at the hospital, the doctor said it was probably a Trans Ischemic Attack, with no damage and nothing showing on any of the scans.
Fortunately, I recovered quickly and my memory returned after a few hours.
I was relieved to be told that I would still be allowed to drive a car.
That didn't stop my mates from asking if I remembered owing them various sums of money.
Fingers crossed your dad is as fortunate 

Click to expand...

Thanks. He's just got back home after a bunch of tests. Apparently his memory has slowly got a bit better during the day but not completely back yet. The tests didn't show any abnormality so likely is one of those type of incidents.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 10, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Thanks. He's just got back home after a bunch of tests. Apparently his memory has slowly got a bit better during the day but not completely back yet. The tests didn't show any abnormality so likely is one of those type of incidents.
		
Click to expand...

All the best for continued improvement and total recovery..


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 10, 2022)

BBC Breakfast leading with a tennis story rather than the horrific fire in New York.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			BBC Breakfast leading with a tennis story rather than the horrific fire in New York.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Added irritation ad Djokovic seems to have flouted Australian immigration rules and still got in


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			BBC Breakfast leading with a tennis story rather than the horrific fire in New York.
		
Click to expand...

I see it much more an immigration control and vaccination/anti-vaccine story as there isnt really any reporting of the impact on the tennis, other than the very obvious that he may not play. The impact on the actual tennis is being reported in the sports news.  That’s not to say it doesn’t bug me that it is an ongoing story that’s become unavoidably treated as a leading story by all news channels and outlets


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 10, 2022)

A major road in my area is about to undergo a second disruption in order to extend the making of a cyclist path  alongside the carriageway .
However, the number of cyclists who ignore its existence and still use the carriageway brings into question the wisdom of creating such a cycle way.
Or, rather, the lack of will to require cyclists to use it.
It isn't a question of "education", it's about a conscious choice to stay in the carriageway and the other traffic can manage its way around me.
I hope when these schemes are completed there will be a change to the Road traffic Act.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 10, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Agreed. Added irritation ad Djokovic seems to have flouted Australian immigration rules and still got in
		
Click to expand...

What worries me is that a Government makes a law, but a judge can change it. 
This goes on too much. I cannot believe that laws are being so badly written that a  judge can so often say " The law is not as you acted on it, Mr Government. What this law really says is 'such and such'."

A judge is there to uphold the law, not to make it.


----------



## RichA (Jan 10, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			A major road in my area is about to undergo a second disruption in order to extend the making of a cyclist path  alongside the carriageway .
However, the number of cyclists who ignore its existence and still use the carriageway brings into question the wisdom of creating such a cycle way.
Or, rather, the lack of will to require cyclists to use it.
It isn't a question of "education", it's about a conscious choice to stay in the carriageway and the other traffic can manage its way around me.
I hope when these schemes are completed there will be a change to the Road traffic Act.
		
Click to expand...

As a former regular cyclist in London, many of the cycle paths seemed to have been designed by non-cyclists. They often felt like they put cyclists and pedestrians into more danger than just staying on the road. Some were downright crazy - two-way for cyclists on a road that's one-way for cars means drivers entering from a side road aren't used to checking in that direction. Most experienced cyclists I know would rather take their chances in a normal lane.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 10, 2022)

Still don't know if I'm staying or going as part of the restructure or even if I'm at risk. 
Tell me so she can spend my redundancy or I can start looking for other jobs anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 10, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			What worries me is that a Government makes a law, but a judge can change it.
This goes on too much. I cannot believe that laws are being so badly written that a  judge can so often say " The law is not as you acted on it, Mr Government. What this law really says is 'such and such'."

A judge is there to uphold the law, not to make it.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that’s role of any independant Judicary? Otherwise Governments could right any law and expect to get away with it.
It may not be badly written, just not written good enough, think of Laws that have been changed after “clever” lawyers have got people off on technicalities.
The Judge isn’t making the Law, the Government will now review it and ensure it’s fit for purpose.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 10, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			What worries me is that a Government makes a law, but a judge can change it.
This goes on too much. I cannot believe that laws are being so badly written that a  judge can so often say " The law is not as you acted on it, Mr Government. What this law really says is 'such and such'."

A judge is there to uphold the law, not to make it.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe that's what happens! Certainly, judges don't *change* laws! Though their rulings can trigger a change to 'the law'!

Here's the (simplified) process as I understand it.
1. Government makes a law (or, as in England/UK laws evolve from precedent etc)
2. A case arises where the particular law(s) is/are/may be relevant.
3. Advocates (lawyers/solicitors) state arguments about which laws are relevant and which area/s is/are most important to the case.
4. Judge, as well as 'managing' the case, decides which of the arguments is the more convincing, so makes his/her ruling.

Should that process raise any issues that challenge the validity or implementation of any law, then it's up to Government to consider revising said law.

So while a Judge cannot change a law, his/her ruling CAN trigger a change (by Government) to the relevant law - or, indeed, a new one.
It's only Governments that can change laws!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 10, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			A major road in my area is about to undergo a second disruption in order to extend the making of a cyclist path  alongside the carriageway .
*However, the number of cyclists who ignore its existence and still use the carriageway brings into question the wisdom of creating such a cycle way.*
Or, rather, the lack of will to require cyclists to use it.
It isn't a question of "education", it's about a conscious choice to stay in the carriageway and the other traffic can manage its way around me.
I hope when these schemes are completed there will be a change to the Road traffic Act.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, the cyclists 'ignore its existence' because it's not (yet) fit for purpose' and extending the cycle path would mean they likely use it. That certainly happened in my area - work apparently being constrained by budget!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 10, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I don't believe that's what happens! Certainly, judges don't *change* laws! Though their rulings can trigger a change to 'the law'!

Here's the (simplified) process as I understand it.
1. Government makes a law (or, as in England/UK laws evolve from precedent etc)
2. A case arises where the particular law(s) is/are/may be relevant.
3. Advocates (lawyers/solicitors) state arguments about which laws are relevant and which area/s is/are most important to the case.
4. Judge, as well as 'managing' the case, decides which of the arguments is the more convincing, so makes his/her ruling.

Should that raise process any issues that challenge the validity or implementation of any law, then it's up to Government to consider revising said law.

So while a Judge cannot change a law, his/her ruling CAN trigger a change (by Government) to the relevant law - or, indeed, a new one.
It's only Governments that can change laws!
		
Click to expand...

This is pretty much it. The courts interpret the legislation and so effectively point out loopholes that may need closing. 

Quite a bit of legislation globally has been written in a hurry and so there are bound to be loopholes here but it would seem, in this instance, that there is a disparity between what outcome is wanted at state and federal level. The state legilature wants him in as an integral part of the Open Tennis, the federal government see him as an anti vaxxer and would rather he was not in the country. 

Irony this morning was that Farage was on soclal media supporting Djokovic against a country trying to enforce its national border.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 10, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I don't believe that's what happens! Certainly, judges don't *change* laws! Though their rulings can trigger a change to 'the law'!

Here's the (simplified) process as I understand it.
1. Government makes a law (or, as in England/UK laws evolve from precedent etc)
2. A case arises where the particular law(s) is/are/may be relevant.
3. Advocates (lawyers/solicitors) state arguments about which laws are relevant and which area/s is/are most important to the case.
4. Judge, as well as 'managing' the case, decides which of the arguments is the more convincing, so makes his/her ruling.

Should that process raise any issues that challenge the validity or implementation of any law, then it's up to Government to consider revising said law.

So while a Judge cannot change a law, his/her ruling CAN trigger a change (by Government) to the relevant law - or, indeed, a new one.
It's only Governments that can change laws!
		
Click to expand...

Am I the only one (and I am not generally a conspiracy theorist) who sees the coincidence that he contracted covid (for a second time) with almost perfect timing to allow any quarentine period to pass and still apply for a visa for Australia using the exemption that he could not be vacccinated as he had recently had covid, an expemption that he would not have been entitled to if he had not contracted it a couple of weeks earlier. Oh, and he appears to have gone ahead wiht his usual press and PR Commitments whilst he had covid.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Am I the only one (and I am not generally a conspiracy theorist) who sees the coincidence that he contracted covid (for a second time) with almost perfect timing to allow any quarentine period to pass and still apply for a visa for Australia using the exemption that he could not be vacccinated as he had recently had covid, an expemption that he would not have been entitled to if he had not contracted it a couple of weeks earlier. Oh, and he appears to have gone ahead wiht his usual press and PR Commitments whilst he had covid.
		
Click to expand...

So cynical Greg...so cynical...
And probably not a million miles from the truth..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Am I the only one (and I am not generally a conspiracy theorist) who sees the coincidence that he contracted covid (for a second time) with almost perfect timing to allow any quarentine period to pass and still apply for a visa for Australia using the exemption that he could not be vacccinated as he had recently had covid, an expemption that he would not have been entitled to if he had not contracted it a couple of weeks earlier. *Oh, and he appears to have gone ahead wiht his usual press and PR Commitments whilst he had covid*.
		
Click to expand...

If he ends up staying I hope this line of questioning is put too him quite vehemently. It's either a smokescreen or he is utterly irresponsible. Neither are attractive options.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 10, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Am I the only one (and I am not generally a conspiracy theorist) who sees the coincidence that he contracted covid (for a second time) with almost perfect timing to allow any quarentine period to pass and still apply for a visa for Australia using the exemption that he could not be vacccinated as he had recently had covid, an expemption that he would not have been entitled to if he had not contracted it a couple of weeks earlier. Oh, and he appears to have gone ahead wiht his usual press and PR Commitments whilst he had covid.
		
Click to expand...


Cynical indeed! Imurg beat me to it!
Fortunate coincidence is probably more likely though.
I'm still a little unsure whether he'll be able to stay, for a couple of reasons. 1. I believe the cancellation of his visa was deemed wrong because the required procedures were not followed properly. 2. I believe Federal government can cancel his visa at any stage anyway - though proper procedures must be performed.
I actually hope he IS allowed to stay - and successfully defends his title. Maybe not the best circumstances to 'break the record' but....


----------



## Wilson (Jan 10, 2022)

GB72 said:



			This is pretty much it. The courts interpret the legislation and so effectively point out loopholes that may need closing.

Quite a bit of legislation globally has been written in a hurry and so there are bound to be loopholes here but it would seem, in this instance, that there is a disparity between what outcome is wanted at state and federal level. The state legilature wants him in as an integral part of the Open Tennis, the federal government see him as an anti vaxxer and would rather he was not in the country.

Irony this morning was that Farage was on soclal media supporting Djokovic against a country trying to enforce its national border.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the replies to Farage's tweets are golden.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 10, 2022)

RichA said:



			As a former regular cyclist in London, many of the cycle paths seemed to have been designed by non-cyclists. They often felt like they put cyclists and pedestrians into more danger than just staying on the road. Some were downright crazy - two-way for cyclists on a road that's one-way for cars means drivers entering from a side road aren't used to checking in that direction. Most experienced cyclists I know would rather take their chances in a normal lane.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh what Rich Says, some cycle ways are brilliant, but there are some near me I will not use. They either are curbed both sides, so collects leaves, gravel, broken glass and are death traps, or they cross side roads very badly making the cycle give way, or they are intersected by bus stops with fundamentally speed bumps in them which in theory allow the pedestrian to walk from pavement to bus over the bike path. They don't work for cyclists. So hopefully in the OP case, they are making it better which will see its use increase, which in turn hopefully might eek a few motorists out of their cars!! Hopefully with their kids, allowing the kids to bike to school, exercising and not polluting! Win-win!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2022)

RichA said:



			As a former regular cyclist in London, many of the cycle paths seemed to have been designed by non-cyclists. They often felt like they put cyclists and pedestrians into more danger than just staying on the road. Some were downright crazy - two-way for cyclists on a road that's one-way for cars means drivers entering from a side road aren't used to checking in that direction. Most experienced cyclists I know would rather take their chances in a normal lane.
		
Click to expand...

As someone who had to look at and comment upon these sorts of schemes in a previous job there is nothing in that post I can disagree with. It often seemed to be the case that they were being done for the sake of being seen to do something rather than having any positive benefits.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2022)

Trying to find a new pedalboard - finally find one that looks around the right size, and it says "In Stock - due for delivery in May." Where the hell is it in stock but it takes you 5 months to get it here?? On Mars?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 10, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Perhaps, the cyclists 'ignore its existence' because it's not (yet) fit for purpose' and extending the cycle path would mean they likely use it. That certainly happened in my area - work apparently being constrained by budget!
		
Click to expand...

There will always be an "end" to the work(whereby the cyclist returns to the carriageway), it all cannot be done at once;but the cyclist should use what exists in the meantime.
It's the "Lycra' wannabe Tour de France riders  that consciously refuse to use the cycle lanes that I see mostly.


----------



## drdel (Jan 10, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Trying to find a new pedalboard - finally find one that looks around the right size, and it says "In Stock - due for delivery in May." Where the hell is it in stock but it takes you 5 months to get it here?? On Mars?
		
Click to expand...

France


----------



## Neilds (Jan 10, 2022)

Spending £400 on an Apple Watch and when it arrives, realising you have to spend a bit more to get a plug for the charger  
I knew it needed a plug but assumed it was a normal USB connector and have loads of those plugs lying around.  Apple. in their wisdom, have fitted the cable with a USB-C connector so new plug ordered and will need to wait until tomorrow to have a play with my new watch.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 10, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Spending £400 on an Apple Watch and when it arrives, realising you have to spend a bit more to get a plug for the charger 
I knew it needed a plug but assumed it was a normal USB connector and have loads of those plugs lying around.  Apple. in their wisdom, have fitted the cable with a USB-C connector so new plug ordered and will need to wait until tomorrow to have a play with my new watch.
		
Click to expand...

Its annoying, they don't even include a charger with the phone now 

However I'm told it's to save on waste .. less in landfill

That said it's not reflected in the price is it!!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 10, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Surely that’s role of any independant Judicary? Otherwise Governments could right any law and expect to get away with it.
It may not be badly written, just not written good enough, think of Laws that have been changed after “clever” lawyers have got people off on technicalities.
The Judge isn’t making the Law, the Government will now review it and ensure it’s fit for purpose.
		
Click to expand...


Hmmm....can't see the logic of first paragraph. Is it part of the Anarchist s charter?😂
People elect governments knowing they can and do make laws.
In such a system , there is an understanding that once in power, a government can make a law if it passes the democratic process.
So, -" governments could write any law and expect to get away with it"

That's what they are there for.  It certainly isn't for anyone, or organisation, or judiciary to change that. Those last three have not been elected to do so.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 10, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			There will always be an "end" to the work(whereby the cyclist returns to the carriageway), it all cannot be done at once;*but the cyclist should use what exists in the meantime.*
It's the "Lycra' wannabe Tour de France riders  that consciously refuse to use the cycle lanes that I see mostly.
		
Click to expand...

Not when it's dangerous to do so!
There's certainly a couple near me that I wouldn't use purely because of the danger at the end of the partially completed section! Basically, that danger means that the partially constructed cycleway is not fit for purpose, creating more danger than it reduces!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 10, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			...
People elect governments knowing they can and do make laws.
In such a system , there is an understanding that once in power, a government can make a law if it passes the democratic process.
So, -" governments could write any law and expect to get away with it"

That's what they are there for.  *It certainly isn't for anyone, or organisation, or judiciary to change that. Those last three have not been elected to do so.*

Click to expand...

As I posted earlier, they don't! But they can certainly influence Government to change laws! The change to/scrapping of the Poll Tax was certainly not initiated by the government! Judiciary action (better described as Court action imo) simply highlights errors/loopholes/inconsistencies that have to be resolved by Government.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 10, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Hmmm....can't see the logic of first paragraph. Is it part of the Anarchist s charter?😂
People elect governments knowing they can and do make laws.
In such a system , there is an understanding that once in power, a government can make a law if it passes the democratic process.
So, -" governments could write any law and expect to get away with it"

That's what they are there for.  It certainly isn't for anyone, or organisation, or judiciary to change that. Those last three have not been elected to do so.
		
Click to expand...

I take it this is the first time you’ve heard of a Judge overruling a Government?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 10, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Am I the only one (and I am not generally a conspiracy theorist) who sees the coincidence that he contracted covid (for a second time) with almost perfect timing to allow any quarentine period to pass and still apply for a visa for Australia using the exemption that he could not be vacccinated as he had recently had covid, an expemption that he would not have been entitled to if he had not contracted it a couple of weeks earlier. Oh, and he appears to have gone ahead wiht his usual press and PR Commitments whilst he had covid.
		
Click to expand...

And then the family end the press conference the second people ask about him attending events after being diagnosed with covid. Something just not sounding right about this.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 10, 2022)

GB72 said:



			And then the family end the press conference the second people ask about him attending events after being diagnosed with covid. Something just not sounding right about this.
		
Click to expand...

You old cynic 😉


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 10, 2022)

People at the gym who just sit on the equipment texting (or whatever) on their phone. Expecially when I  want to use it. Either use the damn thing or go & do your texting sonewhere else ...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			People at the gym who just sit on the equipment texting (or whatever) on their phone. Expecially when I  want to use it. Either use the damn thing or go & do your texting sonewhere else ...
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure they're not just doing that during the rest time in between reps? I would sometimes do that rather than stare into space like a crazy person.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 10, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			As I posted earlier, they don't! But they can certainly influence Government to change laws! The change to/scrapping of the Poll Tax was certainly not initiated by the government! Judiciary action (better described as Court action imo) simply highlights errors/loopholes/inconsistencies that have to be resolved by Government.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, what you have said is what should happen. However, I disagree that that is what happens😊.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 10, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, what you have said is what should happen. However, I disagree that that is what happens😊.
		
Click to expand...

Got some examples? Even 1?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 10, 2022)

I will just stick with Novax Djerkoffic.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 10, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Are you sure they're not just doing that during the rest time in between reps? I would sometimes do that rather than stare into space like a crazy person.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - absolutely sure.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 10, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			People at the gym who just sit on the equipment texting (or whatever) on their phone. Expecially when I  want to use it. Either use the damn thing or go & do your texting sonewhere else ...
		
Click to expand...

Ah! The oh so polite Brits!
Wouldn't happen in USA! They'd be told in no uncertain terms 'Hey! Use it or lose it'! Aussies and Kiwis are somewhere in between.


----------



## GaryK (Jan 10, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Are you sure they're not just doing that during the rest time in between reps? I would sometimes do that rather than stare into space like a crazy person.
		
Click to expand...

That was my thought, resting between reps.
The thing to do is to ask them how many reps they have left - that usually gets them moving and off within a couple of minutes max.


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2022)

Novak Djokovic's family.
How arrogant?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 10, 2022)

Slime said:



			Novak Djokovic's family.
How arrogant?
		
Click to expand...

He has not done himself any favours. Still feel the press are looking in the wrong direction. Rather than looking at the events he went to with covid, I would be looking at whether the positive test was real. Cynical I know but still cannot get over him catching it to time perfectly with being able to claim the vaccine exemption.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2022)

GB72 said:



			He has not done himself any favours. Still feel the press are looking in the wrong direction. Rather than looking at the events he went to with covid, I would be looking at whether the positive test was real. Cynical I know but still cannot get over him catching it to time perfectly with being able to claim the vaccine exemption.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're 100% right. He's either a liar or a scumbag either way.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 11, 2022)

GaryK said:



			That was my thought, resting between reps.
The thing to do is to ask them how many reps they have left - that usually gets them moving and off within a couple of minutes max.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, definitely not doing reps. I started and finished all my reps on machine A, he was sat on machine B, doing nothing but texting for the full duration and more.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 11, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Spending £400 on an Apple Watch and when it arrives, realising you have to spend a bit more to get a plug for the charger 
I knew it needed a plug but assumed it was a normal USB connector and have loads of those plugs lying around.  Apple. in their wisdom, have fitted the cable with a USB-C connector so new plug ordered and will need to wait until tomorrow to have a play with my new watch.
		
Click to expand...

I’m irritated I didn’t ask you what model you went with and that you’d need a new plug in your thread. It did go through my my head at the time!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 11, 2022)

I know people get irritated though I’ve never seen it myself that cyclists go through red lights. 
What irritates me is that at a red light they don’t get off and walk on the pavement with their bike and skip the light altogether. It’s like standing there as pedestrian. Just no need!


----------



## 4LEX (Jan 11, 2022)

Slime said:



			Novak Djokovic's family.
How arrogant?
		
Click to expand...

They were disgraceful. They're just pea brained simpletons with more money and loyalty than sense though. In simple terms; he either had Covid and has a genuine reason for medical exception. And if that's the case then why was he out and about in public a day after without a mask. Ignoring accepted international rules is huge risk for any country welcoming him in. Or he didn't have Covid and it was a state endorsed scam to get him into Australia, which seems far more likely.

Australia should kick him out.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 11, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Spending £400 on an Apple Watch and when it arrives, realising you have to spend a bit more to get a plug for the charger 
I knew it needed a plug but assumed it was a normal USB connector and have loads of those plugs lying around.  Apple. in their wisdom, have fitted the cable with a USB-C connector so new plug ordered and will need to wait until tomorrow to have a play with my new watch.
		
Click to expand...

Buy some us chips to USB adapters. They are a few £ on Amazon. You can still use the old plugs.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 11, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			I’m irritated I didn’t ask you what model you went with and that you’d need a new plug in your thread. It did go through my my head at the time!
		
Click to expand...

Went for the series 7 without cellular, didn’t really see the point as I usually have my phone with me


----------



## Imurg (Jan 11, 2022)

The Mrs' procedure at SMH has been moved to Friday as her surgeon has covid.....
Cue mass moving around of my work so I can get her there and back.
The good news, however, is that they only need her to isolate and not the rest of us as we were led to believe...
So working the work around golf again.....
Phew..I need a week off already....


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 11, 2022)

Rear brake caliper on the Wife's car has seized. Had her work, garage and school drop-offs nicely aligned to drop it off at 8:30 this morning to get it sorted but the car won't start, the battery has gone flat. Because of course it has! I fetch the emergency jump starter out my car and the battery on that has gone flat too. Gnng! OK fine!

I'll get the jump cables out, I'll just jump it from my car. Except I can't because they're not long enough and the bloody camper van is in the way. OK. We'll just push her car out the drive a bit. But no, the siezed brake caliper has now bound onto the disc f-tight. It won't budge. Gnnnnnnnnngggggg! FINE!

Oh! You think I'll just move the camper van? No. It's got its covers on and is tucked away for the winter.

OK FINE! We'll just push the car down the hill and jump start it. NO YOU WON'T YOU'VE ALREADY TRIED PUSHING THE CAR AND IT WON'T MOVE.

"Shall we phone the RAC?"

I love you my dear but please stop helping.

So after doing the work and school taxi duty, I've now got a cup of tea with  everything charging and am about to go and rip the battery out of the camper van and put that in the wife's car...

I hate cars.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 11, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Rear brake caliper on the Wife's car has seized. Had her work, garage and school drop-offs nicely aligned to drop it off at 8:30 this morning to get it sorted but the car won't start, the battery has gone flat. Because of course it has! I fetch the emergency jump starter out my car and the battery on that has gone flat too. Gnng! OK fine!

I'll get the jump cables out, I'll just jump it from my car. Except I can't because they're not long enough and the bloody camper van is in the way. OK. We'll just push her car out the drive a bit. But no, the siezed brake caliper has now bound onto the disc f-tight. It won't budge. Gnnnnnnnnngggggg! FINE!

Oh! You think I'll just move the camper van? No. It's got its covers on and is tucked away for the winter.

OK FINE! We'll just push the car down the hill and jump start it. NO YOU WON'T YOU'VE ALREADY TRIED PUSHING THE CAR AND IT WON'T MOVE.

"Shall we phone the RAC?"

I love you my dear but please stop helping.

So after doing the work and school taxi duty, I've now got a cup of tea with  everything charging and am about to go and rip the battery out of the camper van and put that in the wife's car...

I hate cars.
		
Click to expand...

Jim, did you know the caliper was seized before the battery issue? Is it an electronic parking brake? 

Careful with the camper van battery, bigger (I assume older and diesel) engines often require high crank amp batteries. If it's not a high crank amp in the car it can cause damage (as I once found out).


----------



## drdel (Jan 11, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Rear brake caliper on the Wife's car has seized. Had her work, garage and school drop-offs nicely aligned to drop it off at 8:30 this morning to get it sorted but the car won't start, the battery has gone flat. Because of course it has! I fetch the emergency jump starter out my car and the battery on that has gone flat too. Gnng! OK fine!

I'll get the jump cables out, I'll just jump it from my car. Except I can't because they're not long enough and the bloody camper van is in the way. OK. We'll just push her car out the drive a bit. But no, the siezed brake caliper has now bound onto the disc f-tight. It won't budge. Gnnnnnnnnngggggg! FINE!

Oh! You think I'll just move the camper van? No. It's got its covers on and is tucked away for the winter.

OK FINE! We'll just push the car down the hill and jump start it. NO YOU WON'T YOU'VE ALREADY TRIED PUSHING THE CAR AND IT WON'T MOVE.

"Shall we phone the RAC?"

I love you my dear but please stop helping.

So after doing the work and school taxi duty, I've now got a cup of tea with  everything charging and am about to go and rip the battery out of the camper van and put that in the wife's car...

I hate cars.
		
Click to expand...

If you take battery out of camper you can jump start wife's from that - No?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 11, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Jim, did you know the caliper was seized before the battery issue? Is it an electronic parking brake?

Careful with the camper van battery, bigger (I assume older and diesel) engines often require high crank amp batteries. If it's not a high crank amp in the car it can cause damage (as I once found out).
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the mrs said the car was making a funny noise last week. Uh oh, I think, so I took it out for a spin and came home after about 2 minutes. Disc was nicely hot. But it was cold and raining so I just left it in the drive and ignored it. Entirely my own doing.  😀 it’s not a electronic parking brake. 

Thanks for the heads up on battery, it should be fine, the vans a brick, VW T3 1.8 petrol waterboxer. But I got enough charge in the car battery after an hour to get it going so all good again. 

New random irritation: forgot my hat for the long cold walk home. 😂


----------



## Neilds (Jan 11, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Yeah the mrs said the car was making a funny noise last week. Uh oh, I think, so I took it out for a spin and came home after about 2 minutes. Disc was nicely hot. But it was cold and raining so I just left it in the drive and ignored it. Entirely my own doing.  😀 it’s not a electronic parking brake.

Thanks for the heads up on battery, it should be fine, the vans a brick, VW T3 1.8 petrol waterboxer. But I got enough charge in the car battery after an hour to get it going so all good again.

New random irritation: forgot my hat for the long cold walk home. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Just give up on toady and go back to bed - safest thing to do!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 11, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Yeah the mrs said the car was making a funny noise last week. Uh oh, I think, so I took it out for a spin and came home after about 2 minutes. Disc was nicely hot. But it was cold and raining so I just left it in the drive and ignored it. Entirely my own doing.  😀 it’s not a electronic parking brake.

Thanks for the heads up on battery, it should be fine, the vans a brick, VW T3 1.8 petrol waterboxer. But I got enough charge in the car battery after an hour to get it going so all good again.

New random irritation: forgot my hat for the long cold walk home. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Glad you got it sorted mate. you're lucky it's not an EPB - I had to replace one on HIDs X4 and it was a total nightmare, traditional cable pull calipers are so much better and easier to change (and usually cheaper!)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 11, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			..."Shall we phone the RAC?"

*I love you my dear but please stop helping.*

So after doing the work and school taxi duty, I've now got a cup of tea with  everything charging and am about to go and rip the battery out of the camper van and put that in the wife's car...

I hate cars.
		
Click to expand...

An oft-repeated line in the BiM household...


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 11, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Glad you got it sorted mate. you're lucky it's not an EPB - I had to replace one on HIDs X4 and it was a total nightmare, traditional cable pull calipers are so much better and easier to change (and usually cheaper!)
		
Click to expand...

Yup, to be honest it's what irritates me so much about cars, I know I can do a lot of the work myself and enjoy the tinkering but I just don't have time or favourable weather conditions to get it done. Really want to find a larger garage to buy or rent so I can work on the van over winters but nothing's ever surfaced.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			An oft-repeated line in the BiM household... 

Click to expand...

Reminds me of the day I offered to help Mrs Hobbit put water in the washer bottle. “No I don’t need your help for something so simple.“

Anyway, I called out a mate, mobile mechanic, to drain the water out of the hydraulic system. Apparently it was all my fault for talking to her when she was doing it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 11, 2022)

January. Can we just abolish it?


----------



## RichA (Jan 11, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Yup, to be honest it's what irritates me so much about cars, I know I can do a lot of the work myself and enjoy the tinkering but I just don't have time or favourable weather conditions to get it done. Really want to find a larger garage to buy or rent so I can work on the van over winters but nothing's ever surfaced.
		
Click to expand...

Since I sold my last older vehicle (Jeep Cherokee), gave away my trolley jack and tools and swore to let other people service and repair my cars, I've had a lot more free time and a lot less stress. I hate the loss of control, but it's worth the extra money if you find a decent indie garage.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 11, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			January. Can we just abolish it?
		
Click to expand...

Can I add February to that as well? No redemption in either month for me.


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can I add February to that as well? No redemption in either month for me.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I get paid monthly, stop taking them away!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 11, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			January. Can we just abolish it?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, it’s just endless and I have a Tax bill to pay at the end of it. 😩


----------



## Imurg (Jan 11, 2022)

Radio ad for a Honda car..
Basic story is that you're tired of looking for your keys so your new Honda can be opened and started......with your phone...
1. If you're good at losing your keys you'll be good at losing your phone.
2. If someone nicks your phone they can nick your car too now.


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Agreed, it’s just endless and I have a Tax bill to pay at the end of it. 😩
		
Click to expand...


HMRC are ahead of you, theyve already waived you the 4 weeks of February


----------



## Dando (Jan 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Radio ad for a Honda car..
Basic story is that you're tired of looking for your keys so your new Honda can be opened and started......with your phone...
1. If you're good at losing your keys you'll be good at losing your phone.
2. If someone nicks your phone they can nick your car too now.
		
Click to expand...

my mate's Tesla is like this and once you're in you then enter a pin on the screen to to start it


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 11, 2022)

People commenting on the endings of films or TV!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Radio ad for a Honda car..
Basic story is that you're tired of looking for your keys so your new Honda can be opened and started......with your phone...
1. If you're good at losing your keys you'll be good at losing your phone.
2. If someone nicks your phone they can nick your car too now.
		
Click to expand...

Someone nicks your phone can they suddenly get into your bank? Security is  present.


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2022)

Having an eyeball swell up out of nowhere and what appears to be blistered


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			Having an eyeball swell up out of nowhere and what appears to be blistered 

Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			Having an eyeball swell up out of nowhere and what appears to be blistered 

Click to expand...

Over here they’re saying that conjunctivitis is a symptom of Covid…


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Over here they’re saying that conjunctivitis is a symptom of Covid…
		
Click to expand...

oh great .....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can I add February to that as well? No redemption in either month for me.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly no, February brings my birthday but also is not the bottom of the month pile...and the month after is March


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2022)

I like this time of year. Things are starting to grow, spring is just around the corner and every sunset is a little bit later


----------



## D-S (Jan 11, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I like this time of year. Things are starting to grow, spring is just around the corner and every sunset is a little bit later
		
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity, what is ‘starting to grow’ in early January in the UK?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 11, 2022)

D-S said:



			Out of curiosity, what is ‘starting to grow’ in early January in the UK?
		
Click to expand...

Crocuses,  next door's lilac tree, the blasted climbing rose on my pergola, the forget-me-nots, and one of my  clematis. Ok, I live in the south but its darn early for the things to be growing


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 11, 2022)

D-S said:



			Out of curiosity, what is ‘starting to grow’ in early January in the UK?
		
Click to expand...

Daffodils!


----------



## RichA (Jan 11, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Over here they’re saying that conjunctivitis is a symptom of Covid…
		
Click to expand...

A couple of months ago I had my worst cold in years that lasted for about 10 days. Tonsillitis was followed by sinusitis was followed by conjunctivitis. I don't remember ever having any of them before in my 50 years on the planet. LFTs every other day and a PCR for good measure - all negative for COVID. The old stuff is still around.


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Over here they’re saying that conjunctivitis is a symptom of Covid…
		
Click to expand...

seems mine is a "trauma" infection as only one eye, ie i got something in my eye/stuck my finger in or both lol

re covid, seems its unlikely to have conjunctivitis as the only symptom, more likely to be as well as others symptoms (and in both eyes) but is recognised as one of the lesser symptoms


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 11, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Over here they’re saying that conjunctivitis is a symptom of Covid…
		
Click to expand...

You need to go to www.conjunctivitis.com

It’s a site for sore eyes 👍


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 11, 2022)

D-S said:



			Out of curiosity, what is ‘starting to grow’ in early January in the UK?
		
Click to expand...

Your overdraft. 😁


----------



## BrianM (Jan 11, 2022)

Hermes.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Daffodils!
		
Click to expand...

And snowdrops, they're not out yet but the shoots are out


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 11, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Hermes.
		
Click to expand...

But you can get cream for it…


----------



## chrisd (Jan 11, 2022)

RichA said:



			A couple of months ago I had my worst cold in years that lasted for about 10 days. Tonsillitis was followed by sinusitis was followed by conjunctivitis. I don't remember ever having any of them before in my 50 years on the planet. LFTs every other day and a PCR for good measure - all negative for COVID. The old stuff is still around.
		
Click to expand...

The Joy's of getting old 😖😠


----------



## RichA (Jan 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. I have to say she is largely the reason why we watch ITV news at 10. If *Robert Peston* is on that that is our cue to turn off but the honesty of Tom Bradby, newsreader, is refreshing.
		
Click to expand...

I think he might actually be more irritating than LK. They're quite similar, in that both their body language suggests they think they own the place.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You need to go to www.conjunctivitis.com

It’s a site for sore eyes 👍
		
Click to expand...

How many years have you been waiting to use that one 😅


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			How many years have you been waiting to use that one 😅
		
Click to expand...

10 years..!
Tim Vine won Joke of the Year with it in 2012......


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 12, 2022)

Djokovic, parties during lockdown, domestic fuel prices, Djokovic, the consequences of Brexit, the weather and Djokovic.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2022)

Badly planned road works

Driving to work.. we have one set with 2 way lights yet the traffic can entirely go both ways past... today the lights had gone again (work still there) no idea what thats about

however turning into work is an accident waiting to happen atm.. roads "closed" but access only. obviously at shift change thats 10 cars etc .. turn left into the road they have put the road closed sign there where you need to go round it .. into one of 2 lanes.. they seem to have failed to notice those 2 lanes are both the other way (right hand and left hand turn lane) .. have to proper carefully go round the corner (whilst driving over a bus lane to get down the road) to not shunt your mate whos just left work 

just moving the cones over or coning off the right and left hand lane a bit making one lane out one lane in seems so much more logical.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 12, 2022)

I don’t care about a tennis player or Australia  and I’m sick of hearing about it.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 12, 2022)

People driving with fog lights on when the visibility is at least 10 miles


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I don’t care about a tennis player or Australia  and I’m sick of hearing about it.
		
Click to expand...

Not questioning your random irritation.

In the last couple of years I’ve taken onboard the ‘tip’ of turning off the news and of starting off on the sports pages rather than the front pages. It doesn’t change the mindset overnight but it does after a short while.

As much as a I‘m not a fan of tennis, Djokovic and the drawn out immigration issues in Oz, I’m not sick of hearing about it because I don’t hear about it.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 12, 2022)

If the news showed stuff I was interested in, I might watch it. But they won't so I don't.
As for newspapers, I haven't bought one in over 20 years.
Many years ago I saw a headline in a paper that said 

_''Two students spot Loch Ness Monster.......pictures inside''_

I bought the paper, turned to the page and found pictures of the students.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 12, 2022)

Another Djokovic one I'm afraid - but my irritation is that one of my friends is Serbian-born and he keeps blindly defending him and calling it racism against eastern Europeans. Give me strength. Everyone hammering him on WhatsApp but he sticks to his guns, Djokovic is an angel and a victim in all this.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Another Djokovic one I'm afraid - but my irritation is that one of my friends is Serbian-born and he keeps blindly defending him and calling it racism against eastern Europeans. Give me strength. Everyone hammering him on WhatsApp but he sticks to his guns, Djokovic is an angel and a victim in all this. 

Click to expand...

His mum said he had been tortured in the detention hotel. The whole victim narrative from the Djokovic camp is so OTT.


----------



## Dando (Jan 12, 2022)

sunshine said:



			His mum said he had been tortured in the detention hotel. The whole victim narrative from the Djokovic camp is so OTT.
		
Click to expand...

if you listen carefully someone, somewhere is playing the worlds smallest violin


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Another Djokovic one I'm afraid - but my irritation is that one of my friends is Serbian-born and he keeps blindly defending him and calling it racism against eastern Europeans. Give me strength. Everyone hammering him on WhatsApp but he sticks to his guns, Djokovic is an angel and a victim in all this. 

Click to expand...

It’s all a smokescreen, he never had Covid in the first place, his positive test is more than likely a fake created by X just so he could play in Australia. The problem is no one told Djokovic about the date he “tested positive” so was swanning around Europe fulfilling media duties.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 12, 2022)

sunshine said:



			His mum said he had been tortured in the detention hotel. The whole victim narrative from the Djokovic camp is so OTT.
		
Click to expand...

I love how it seems to be ok to treat migrants in a terrible way, but not a millionaire tennis player


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 12, 2022)

sunshine said:



			His mum said he had been tortured in the detention hotel. The whole victim narrative from the Djokovic camp is so OTT.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently, not being supplied breakfast (only lunch and dinner) is what counts for torture these days. Christ alive, I am self torturing most days it seems.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			It’s all a smokescreen, he never had Covid in the first place, his positive test is more than likely a fake created by X just so he could play in Australia. The problem is no one told Djokovic about the date he “tested positive” so was swanning around Europe fulfilling media duties.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I believe as well. It's just lies covering more lies at this point.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			It’s all a smokescreen, he never had Covid in the first place, his positive test is more than likely a fake created by X just so he could play in Australia. The problem is no one told Djokovic about the date he “tested positive” so was swanning around Europe fulfilling media duties.
		
Click to expand...

Simple solution, give a blood sample; that will tell whether he’s ever had it or not.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			It’s all a smokescreen, he never had Covid in the first place, his positive test is more than likely a fake created by X just so he could play in Australia. The problem is no one told Djokovic about the date he “tested positive” so was swanning around Europe fulfilling media duties.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I am starting to think. I suspect that there are a few of the investigative sports journalists digging in to this already). Trouble is that to fake covid like this in the current climate would be a career ender. 

Not sure if there is a test that shows if and how recently you have had covid (he is meant to have had it before) and he can just play the tortured victim card and decline to provide samples.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 12, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Not questioning your random irritation.

In the last couple of years I’ve taken onboard the ‘tip’ of turning off the news and of starting off on the sports pages rather than the front pages. It doesn’t change the mindset overnight but it does after a short while.

As much as a I‘m not a fan of tennis, Djokovic and the drawn out immigration issues in Oz, I’m not sick of hearing about it because I don’t hear about it.
		
Click to expand...

I very rarely watch the news. It’s people bringing it up in conversation that irritates.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Simple solution, give a blood sample; that will tell whether he’s ever had it or not.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt he would refuse that just as he refused the jabs.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			No doubt he would refuse that just as he refused the jabs.
		
Click to expand...

Then sling him out.


----------



## hovis (Jan 12, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			They don't need to be but can be
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if I get you but you don't usually (I've never seen one) have an all in one smoke alarm/ carbon monoxide detector.   Auto systems like the one mentioned usually have a burglar alarm, fire, carbon monoxide and fall pendant linked to them.  The monitoring station get the alarm then notify the correct person (in theory)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2022)

GB72 said:



			This is what I am starting to think. I suspect that there are a few of the investigative sports journalists digging in to this already). Trouble is that to fake covid like this in the current climate would be a career ender.

*Not sure if there is a test that shows if and how recently you have had covid *(he is meant to have had it before) and he can just play the tortured victim card and decline to provide samples.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs BiM had a blood test for a shoulder replacement last July.  A nurse rang up in August with the results and after running through the basics, the nurse asked how Mrs BiM was.  Absolutely fine was the reply.  The nurse asked if she is sure she's okay & Mrs BiM again says that she's fine, albeit a little more forcefully.  "So you're fully recovered then?" asks the nurse.  A clearly annoyed Mrs BiM responds "Recovered from what, I haven't been ill!".  "Well," replies the nurse, "your blood is full of Covid antibodies..."

Late March or early April Mrs. BiM had what the doctor diagnosed as gastroenteritis, before gastric issues were a recognised Covid symptom.  Beyond that she'd not felt ill or shown symptoms, but clearly from her blood test she'd had it, presumably when she thought she'd has gastroenteritis (if not then she was completely asymptomatic when she had it).  So I think if Novax has had it, he could put this all to bed by offering a blood sample...  I'll not be holding my breath during the wait.


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2022)

2 today:

Goalposts that keep moving, but only ok at "one end of the pitch" 

Failing percolation tests, can still do the work but its going to cost xyz more sigh (knew it was coming lol)


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mrs BiM had a blood test for a shoulder replacement last July.  A nurse rang up in August with the results and after running through the basics, the nurse asked how Mrs BiM was.  Absolutely fine was the reply.  The nurse asked if she is sure she's okay & Mrs BiM again says that she's fine, albeit a little more forcefully.  "So you're fully recovered then?" asks the nurse.  A clearly annoyed Mrs BiM responds "Recovered from what, I haven't been ill!".  "Well," replies the nurse, "your blood is full of Covid antibodies..."

Late March or early April Mrs. BiM had what the doctor diagnosed as gastroenteritis, before gastric issues were a recognised Covid symptom.  Beyond that she'd not felt ill or shown symptoms, but clearly from her blood test she'd had it, presumably when she thought she'd has gastroenteritis (if not then she was completely asymptomatic when she had it).  So I think if Novax has had it, he could put this all to bed by offering a blood sample...  I'll not be holding my breath during the wait.
		
Click to expand...

I guees it woudl depend on the accuracy of the test and how long antibodies hang around for. He was meant to have had it before and so with is whether you can easily differentiate between a case a few weeks ago and a case a number of months ago. You are right though, he will never consent to the test having already set the scen that he is the victim of unfair treatment.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2022)

hovis said:



			Not sure if I get you but you don't usually (I've never seen one) have an all in one smoke alarm/ carbon monoxide detector.   Auto systems like the one mentioned usually have a burglar alarm, fire, carbon monoxide and fall pendant linked to them.  The monitoring station get the alarm then notify the correct person (in theory)
		
Click to expand...

I know my parents one has one monitor for smoke and carbon

Its ADT 

It was mum's car exhaust going into the house that set it off and it's defo a smoke alarm


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mrs BiM had a blood test for a shoulder replacement last July.  A nurse rang up in August with the results and after running through the basics, the nurse asked how Mrs BiM was.  Absolutely fine was the reply.  The nurse asked if she is sure she's okay & Mrs BiM again says that she's fine, albeit a little more forcefully.  "So you're fully recovered then?" asks the nurse.  A clearly annoyed Mrs BiM responds "Recovered from what, I haven't been ill!".  "Well," replies the nurse, "your blood is full of Covid antibodies..."

Late March or early April Mrs. BiM had what the doctor diagnosed as gastroenteritis, before gastric issues were a recognised Covid symptom.  Beyond that she'd not felt ill or shown symptoms, but clearly from her blood test she'd had it, presumably when she thought she'd has gastroenteritis (if not then she was completely asymptomatic when she had it).  So I think if Novax has had it, he could put this all to bed by offering a blood sample...  I'll not be holding my breath during the wait.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting … my BiL is very ill, but back in May thought he might have covid.  He never had a +ve LFT and never received the results of the PCR test he took (don’t ask) but he sat for months on symptoms that following a telephone consultation a GP put down to long covid…even though my BiL had never tested +ve for covid (I note my BiL may well have told the GP he’d had covid…again…don’t ask).  That was back in May.  Wonder if covid antibodies will still be in his blood if he had.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 12, 2022)

Gastroenteritis is a general description. Latin for tummy trouble.
gastro - stomach
entero - intestine
itis - problem, usually inflammation

Stomach and intestine problem - in English.

The actual problem could be viral, bacterial or physical injury or disorder. 
An actual diagnosis should verify this, the severity and cure or treatment.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2022)

After all these months I still despair at how many people have no idea how to wear a face covering...


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 12, 2022)

People who respond/reply to the regular spam bots which appear on the forum.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			It’s all a smokescreen, he never had Covid in the first place, his positive test is more than likely a fake created by X just so he could play in Australia. The problem is no one told Djokovic about the date he “tested positive” so was swanning around Europe fulfilling media duties.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. And now he's had to lie about breaking quarantine rules to cover up the fake test result. 

The German media are on to it. They've spotted the serial number on the QR code for his positive test is out of sequence.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 12, 2022)

Oh, I do love a good conspiracy theory! 
No surprise German media are involved. Medvedev is ranked #3


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 12, 2022)

D-S said:



			Out of curiosity, what is ‘starting to grow’ in early January in the UK?
		
Click to expand...

My impatience at the coming of Spring😀


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2022)

Imurg said:



			After all these months I still despair at how many people have no idea how to wear a face covering...
		
Click to expand...

................. or, judging from the amount of them on the floor, how to dispose of them!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 12, 2022)

Slime said:



			................. or, judging from the amount of them on the floor, how to dispose of them!
		
Click to expand...

Nor, and I'm prepared to include myself, _when_ to dispose of them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Yep. And now he's had to lie about breaking quarantine rules to cover up the fake test result.

The German media are on to it. They've spotted the serial number on the QR code for his positive test is out of sequence.
		
Click to expand...

Did he test positive. Did he know. I am sure if it comes out, it may well force the Australian authorities hand although he does seem teflon


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did he test positive. Did he know. I am sure if it comes out, it may well force the Australian authorities hand although he does seem teflon
		
Click to expand...

And the Spanish tennis club, Marbella, has apologised for letting him in when he was infected…


----------



## larmen (Jan 12, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Oh, I do love a good conspiracy theory! 
No surprise German media are involved. Medvedev is ranked #3
		
Click to expand...

It was the Germans going after Jan Ulrich when Armstrong was still a hero.


With Djokovic I don’t understand was his plan was. Mid December when he was still healthy he thought he has January off work because he can’t travel?


----------



## Dando (Jan 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Simple solution, give a blood sample; that will tell whether he’s ever had it or not.
		
Click to expand...

He’s probably scared of needles


----------



## chrisd (Jan 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			He’s probably scared of needles
		
Click to expand...

Why? Has he ever been to the Isle of Wight ?


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jan 12, 2022)

Oh so sincere apologies!!!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 12, 2022)

Animal Farm......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 12, 2022)

Political posts will be removed and infractions issued against the authors

im fed up of repeating this, so no more warnings, thats it, done.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 12, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Political posts will be removed and infractions issued against the authors

im fed up of repeating this, so no more warnings, thats it, done.
		
Click to expand...

That irritation doesn't seem very random


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 13, 2022)

Popped to Starbucks on way home having found out it opens at 6. 
Not often I go, and not often I check how much things are. 
Drank my coffee, recent transaction notification on watch. 
£4.05…. Jesus.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 13, 2022)

M and S renaming midget gems to mini gems as calling them midget gems is a hate crime against little people! World has gone truly mad


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 13, 2022)

Neilds said:



			M and S renaming midget gems to mini gems as calling them midget gems is a hate crime against little people! World has gone truly mad
		
Click to expand...

Only a matter of time until one of “them” come along to tell how silly you are to get annoyed by such thing. But yes, it is mad.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 13, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Popped to Starbucks on way home having found out it opens at 6.
Not often I go, and not often I check how much things are.
Drank my coffee, recent transaction notification on watch.
£4.05…. Jesus.
		
Click to expand...



I paid €3.50 a few days back, but it also included a bacon sandwich.


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2022)

Last night my eldest asked for a lift to work as her car needed to go into the garage.
She’s been off for 5 days but didn’t think to take it on one of those days


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 13, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Yep. And now he's had to lie about breaking quarantine rules to cover up the fake test result.

The German media are on to it. They've spotted the serial number on the QR code for his positive test is out of sequence.
		
Click to expand...

Someone told me that his wife had explained that they had refused the vaccine due to it being connected to the transmission of 5G


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Last night my eldest asked for a lift to work as her car needed to go into the garage.
She’s been off for 5 days but didn’t think to take it on one of those days
		
Click to expand...

Did you give her the lift? Public transport, taxi?


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2022)

chellie said:



			Did you give her the lift? Public transport, taxi?
		
Click to expand...

she had to be in work for 10 and wasn't ready until 9.15. Of course she also needs picking up


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 13, 2022)

Neilds said:



			M and S renaming midget gems to mini gems as calling them midget gems is a hate crime against little people! World has gone truly mad
		
Click to expand...

Not saying its not daft to change the name, but interested to know where one read the "story". As I suspect the story is a corruption of whatever facts are out there (if not in fact total blox)


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 13, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Not saying its not daft to change the name, but interested to know where one read the "story". As I suspect the story is a corruption of whatever facts are out there (if not in fact total blox)
		
Click to expand...

It’s been picked up by the English speaking Spanish press. Not one of the best sources here but the story is out there.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 13, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Not saying its not daft to change the name, but interested to know where one read the "story". As I suspect the story is a corruption of whatever facts are out there (if not in fact total blox)
		
Click to expand...

It is all over all the usual media outlets, complete with quotes from the campaigner who pressed for the change so I suspect it is true - unfortunately


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			she had to be in work for 10 and wasn't ready until 9.15. Of course she also needs picking up
		
Click to expand...

You're softer than we are then.


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2022)

Trying to read our gas and electric meters. They are smart ones but not recognised by our current supplier. They are a PITA and I am not sure if any of the readings I've done are right


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2022)

Neilds said:



			It is all over all the usual media outlets, complete with quotes from the campaigner who pressed for the change so I suspect it is true - unfortunately
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree the World has gone mad. 
This is completely true, M+S agreed to the change 10 months, but the “new” rebranded packets have only just hit the stores. The woman behind it Dr Erin Pritchard a University Lecturer(who suffers with Dwarfism) raised the point with many stores during Dwarfism Awareness Month, Tesco’s are expected to rename there’s as well.

Dr Pritchard has acknowledged it would not be able to rename items no longer in production like the MG Midget or the Daihatsu Midget minivan.

Here’s a link to a twitter post from her today, please read the comments:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481559409872486400


----------



## RichA (Jan 13, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			Only a matter of time until one of “them” come along to tell how silly you are to get annoyed by such thing. But yes, it is mad.
		
Click to expand...

By "them", do you mean people who couldn't care less what name a supermarket gives to a crap sweet? If so, I guess I'm one of them.
At least the campaigner had a genuine reason to be irritated that wasn't entirely random.
Is it another quiet news day today?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2022)

chellie said:



			Trying to read our gas and electric meters. They are smart ones but not recognised by our current supplier. They are a PITA and I am not sure if any of the readings I've done are right

Click to expand...

Do you have a in home display still? It should still talk to the metre as it's not the bit the company speak to.. ours went dumb but you could still read the metre readings from it


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 13, 2022)

RichA said:



			By "them", do you mean people who couldn't care less what name a supermarket gives to a crap sweet? If so, I guess I'm one of them.
At least the campaigner had a genuine reason to be irritated that wasn't entirely random.
Is it another quiet news day today?
		
Click to expand...

Took a little bit longer than expected I do have to admit, but I did have you on the short-list.


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Do you have a in home display still? It should still talk to the metre as it's not the bit the company speak to.. ours went dumb but you could still read the metre readings from it
		
Click to expand...

Ooh no idea where it will be. Will have to look. Thanks.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 13, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Totally agree the World has gone mad.
This is completely true, M+S agreed to the change 10 months, but the “new” rebranded packets have only just hit the stores. The woman behind it Dr Erin Pritchard a University Lecturer(who suffers with Dwarfism) raised the point with many stores during Dwarfism Awareness Month, Tesco’s are expected to rename there’s as well.

Dr Pritchard has acknowledged it would not be able to rename items no longer in production like the MG Midget or the Daihatsu Midget minivan.

Here’s a link to a twitter post from her today, please read the comments:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481559409872486400

Click to expand...

Next years Christmas panto. 

Lady of no Colour and the Seven Mini Gems.

When will it all end.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2022)

chellie said:



			Ooh no idea where it will be. Will have to look. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

If not I have signed up to an app called bright 

My smet 2 it sends the data to bright for me to see 

They support smet 1 not sure how it works but might be worth looking into


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 13, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Next years Christmas panto.

Lady of no Colour and the Seven Mini Gems.

When will it all end.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the issue to me, if when Midget Gems were first produced in 1905 (I believe) they used the word Midget as an insult or slight to Dwarfs and actual Midgets then good luck to her, but as you say, were does it stop? 
No chance of your panto though it’ll have to be a “A Gender Fluid Individual and the Seven Individuals who are Below Average Height”


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2022)

chellie said:



			You're softer than we are then.
		
Click to expand...

People think that as I work from home I can just drop everything and do something else


----------



## cliveb (Jan 13, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Totally agree the World has gone mad.
This is completely true, M+S agreed to the change 10 months, but the “new” rebranded packets have only just hit the stores. The woman behind it Dr Erin Pritchard a University Lecturer(who suffers with Dwarfism) raised the point with many stores during Dwarfism Awareness Month, Tesco’s are expected to rename there’s as well.
		
Click to expand...

I can fully understand and support that people with dwarfism should object to being called a midget. It shouldn't happen.

The problem is that the word "midget" is an adjective as well as a noun. And when used as an adjective, it simply means that the thing it describes is smaller than usual. There is no detrimental connotation. It seems to me that in the context of midget gems, it's being used in its adjectival form, simply meaning that the sweets are small.

Does she really want to eliminate the word midget from the language? You can't expunge a perfectly useful and innocuous word from the dictionary because it can in some circumstances be used as an insult.

Here's another example. People who carry a bit of extra weight might object to being referred to by the noun "fatty". Does this mean we're not allowed to talk about fatty acids?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			People think that as I work from home I can just drop everything and do something else
		
Click to expand...

And 20 years down the road you’ll be having the same conversations.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 13, 2022)

cliveb said:



			I can fully understand and support that people with dwarfism should object to being called a midget. It shouldn't happen.

The problem is that the word "midget" is an adjective as well as a noun. And when used as an adjective, it simply means that the thing it describes is smaller than usual. There is no detrimental connotation. It seems to me that in the context of midget gems, it's being used in its adjectival form, simply meaning that the sweets are small.

Does she really want to eliminate the word midget from the language? You can't expunge a perfectly useful and innocuous word from the dictionary because it can in some circumstances be used as an insult.

Here's another example. People who carry a bit of extra weight might object to being referred to by the noun "fatty". Does this mean we're not allowed to talk about fatty acids?
		
Click to expand...

It's not the same though is it. And who uses it in conversation anyway


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 13, 2022)

The amount of adverts on YouTube.  It's getting beyond a joke now - anyone would think they are trying to promote their subscription no-ads service.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 13, 2022)

Billy Connoly does a Dwarf on the bus story, not very PC but very funny.


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			If not I have signed up to an app called bright

My smet 2 it sends the data to bright for me to see

They support smet 1 not sure how it works but might be worth looking into
		
Click to expand...

Found it but no instructions. The electric reading matches but can't work out the gas. Off to look online for the instructions.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2022)

chellie said:



			Found it but no instructions. The electric reading matches but can't work out the gas. Off to look online for the instructions.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it works for you


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2022)

The met police.

Not you guys who work tirelessly to protect the public.

The senior officials. Cowards.


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Hope it works for you
		
Click to expand...

Found them. Gas is showing 10k more than what I've read. Something wrong somewhere


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 13, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The amount of adverts on YouTube.  It's getting beyond a joke now - anyone would think they are trying to promote their subscription no-ads service.
		
Click to expand...

You need adlock! Download off whatever AppStore. 
Don’t use the app but the website and you will get no adverts. 
Before I go to sleep I’ve always put on a documentary to drift off till they introduced adds on every video whether the uploader wanted them or not.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 13, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Next years Christmas panto.

Lady of no Colour and the Seven Mini Gems.

When will it all end.
		
Click to expand...

Lady is not an appropriate term. Maybe cis-gender female is better.
Greta is probably campaigning to drop the word snow due to global warming.
At least one of the mini gems identifies as a dwarf.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 13, 2022)

Neilds said:



			M and S renaming midget gems to mini gems as calling them midget gems is a hate crime against little people! World has gone truly mad
		
Click to expand...

That sort of clashes with the efforts of Little People of America to eliminate the word 'midget' wrt anyone with dwarfism!
Though 'Mini Gems' seems a better name anyway. Possibly decided to avoid any clash with 'Mini Skirt' or 'Mini' car were they in vogue.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 13, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			You need *adlock*! Download off whatever AppStore.
Don’t use the app but the website and you will get no adverts.
Before I go to sleep I’ve always put on a documentary to drift off till they introduced adds on every video whether the uploader wanted them or not.
		
Click to expand...

Ad*b*lock?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 13, 2022)

Neilds said:



			It is all over all the usual media outlets, complete with quotes from the campaigner who pressed for the change so I suspect it is true - unfortunately
		
Click to expand...

Ok  - fine, accepted. (Wasnt doubting that the name changed, nor the underlying rationale. Just doubted the bit about it being a hate crime -  but which turns out to be (apparently) one person's (the campaigner's) opinion that it ought to be regarded as such?)


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 14, 2022)

So does this mean MG will have to produce a new name badge for their old cars so as to not offend the person of a less than average height?
MG Mini doesn't really have the same sound


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2022)

More media frenzy now Djokavic's visa is cancelled


----------



## Neilds (Jan 14, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			That sort of clashes with the efforts of Little People of America to eliminate the word 'midget' wrt anyone with dwarfism!
*Though 'Mini Gems' seems a better name anyway. Possibly decided to avoid any clash with 'Mini Skirt' or 'Mini' car were they in vogue.*

Click to expand...

Not sure there were many mini skirts or cars around in the early 1900s when the sweets were invented 🤪


----------



## RichA (Jan 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			The met police.

Not you guys who work tirelessly to protect the public.

The senior officials. Cowards.
		
Click to expand...

Tricky one for them though. Plenty of rumour, innuendo and anonymous calls to journos, but probably minimal actual evidence of offences - which are in the same penalty bracket as driving in a bus lane or dropping a fag butt.
If the irresponsible but criminally minor activities have the potential to bring down a democratically elected government, they're probably hoping that Sue Gray does the job, rather than them.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 14, 2022)

RichA said:



			Tricky one for them though. Plenty of rumour, innuendo and anonymous calls to journos, but probably minimal actual evidence of offences - which are in the same penalty bracket as driving in a bus lane or dropping a fag butt.
If the irresponsible but criminally minor activities have the potential to bring down a democratically elected government, they're probably hoping that Sue Gray does the job, rather than them.
		
Click to expand...

Also, are the people who are clamouring for the police to investigate the same people who moaned when the police charged the 2 women walking round the reservoir in Derbyshire.  Or those who say "stop prosecuting motorists, concentrate on 'real' crimes".  Double standards everywhere.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 14, 2022)

Not sure why they need the police to "investigate"? Isn't there a bobby on the door who they could ask?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 14, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Also, are the people who are clamouring for the police to investigate the same people who moaned when the police charged the 2 women walking round the reservoir in Derbyshire.  Or those who say "stop prosecuting motorists, concentrate on 'real' crimes".  Double standards everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it a tiny bit different 2 ladies outside to 30 or so people outside who set the rules?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 14, 2022)

Fame, wealth and privilege when any or all of these are accompanied by arrogance and/or ignorance instead of social responsibility.
Three people spring to my mind this week.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 14, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			There's other free ones
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 14, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			That’s the issue to me, if when Midget Gems were first produced in 1905 (I believe) they used the word Midget as an insult or slight to Dwarfs and actual Midgets then good luck to her, but as you say, were does it stop?
No chance of your panto though it’ll have to be a “A Gender Fluid Individual and the Seven Individuals who are Below Average Height”

Click to expand...

Just for clarification, a midget is not the same as a dwarf.  A midget is an extremely small person who is otherwise normally proportioned.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Really? 

Click to expand...

Well, done! You've finally found a post to misquote!
In future, please desist from 'quoting' without indication that possibly relevant text (as in this case) has been removed.


----------



## D-S (Jan 14, 2022)

Reminds me of this classic Max and Paddy line - https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=3440864579274581


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2022)

Put some muddy stuff in the washing machine before I set out to work this morning, had it on quite a warm setting which I haven’t used before.
Had a message from the missus, apparently there’s water and foam all over the kitchen floor 😬🙈


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2022)

It would appear we can now climb on trains and glue ourselves to the side of one, holding up the train network for 77 minutes and not face any repercussions......
I'm really starting to think that massive asteroid needs to come so everything can start again.....


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 14, 2022)

All the unmasked customers in Tesco today seem to be in pairs. And their number seems to be increasing.
Why doesn't one of them stay at home or wait outside for the other one?

On the plus side (OK doesn't belong on this thread) Double Cask Tamnavulin only £22 clubcard price. (@Foxholer take note)
Well, I had to, didn't I? Price of everything else is going up sooo much! There, got back to an irritation in the end.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 14, 2022)

Shane Lowry (and the rest of them for that matter).

It may be semantics when it comes to the words used, but my stomach is close to turn inside out when someone who's made over $26 million in prize money alone is talking about "earning a living for his family" as a reason to play in Saudi Arabia. 

I'd somewhat understand the guys on tour/s who are struggling* to make ends meet and looking for a big pay-day if they go, but not the big boys. 

*struggling is used very loosely here


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 14, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Ad*b*lock?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



View attachment 40580

Click to expand...


See post #28,746


----------



## GaryK (Jan 14, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			All the unmasked customers in Tesco today seem to be in pairs. And their number seems to be increasing.
Why doesn't one of them stay at home or wait outside for the other one?
		
Click to expand...

I share your irritation (most of the forum members probably do as well).
I understand that shops cannot challenge customers without masks regarding their reason for exemption, although I don't agree with it in the current situation we are faced with.

What really gets my goat is when you see 2 or more people together - all not wearing a mask. I'd bet my mortgage on them having no reason to be exempt, instead they have are ignorant, arrogant, law breaking idiots.
Surely store security should be able to refuse entry to such people on the grounds of protecting the health of their law abiding customers.

Was dragged along to Morrisons by the Mrs last night and as we entered the store, there was a guy with 2 ladies all not wearing masks.
I blew a fuse and confronted them, questioning whether they were all exempt with a few expletives thrown in for good measure.
The Mrs, horrified at my behaviour, pulled me up and gave me a right rollocking.

I would also add that the 3 idiots were foreign (East European) and in my experience during the pandemic is that "mask offenders" tend to be of East European / Asian denomination.
Not wanting to be un-PC or make generalisations, but that is what I have observed - obviously there are also indigenous idiots that flout the law regarding masks.

If only this country grew a pair of balls (like Australia) and put an end to these idiots taking the P!
Unfortunately we all know that they can continue to behave as they want without any retribution.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It would appear we can now climb on trains and glue ourselves to the side of one, holding up the train network for 77 minutes and not face any repercussions......
I'm really starting to think that massive asteroid needs to come so everything can start again.....
		
Click to expand...

More irritating is the fact that the morons targeted an electric train, which surely represents the very thing that we should be using more of.

Absolute bloody planks, and as for the jury that acquitted them, they could do with a shake.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 14, 2022)

GaryK said:



			I share your irritation (most of the forum members probably do as well).
I understand that shops cannot challenge customers without masks regarding their reason for exemption, although I don't agree with it in the current situation we are faced with.

What really gets my goat is when you see 2 or more people together - all not wearing a mask. I'd bet my mortgage on them having no reason to be exempt, instead they have are ignorant, arrogant, law breaking idiots.
Surely store security should be able to refuse entry to such people on the grounds of protecting the health of their law abiding customers.

Was dragged along to Morrisons by the Mrs last night and as we entered the store, there was a guy with 2 ladies all not wearing masks.
I blew a fuse and confronted them, questioning whether they were all exempt with a few expletives thrown in for good measure.
The Mrs, horrified at my behaviour, pulled me up and gave me a right rollocking.

I would also add that the 3 idiots were foreign (East European) and in my experience during the pandemic is that "mask offenders" tend to be of East European / Asian denomination.
Not wanting to be un-PC or make generalisations, but that is what I have observed - obviously there are also indigenous idiots that flout the law regarding masks.

If only this country grew a pair of balls (like Australia) and put an end to these idiots taking the P!
Unfortunately we all know that they can continue to behave as they want without any retribution.
		
Click to expand...

Go live in Australia 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 14, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			See post #28,746

Click to expand...

Apologies, it’s 3am for me in my world and I’m walking the dog and need to go back to bed.

I don’t recall paying for adlock and if I do I find it value for money. It’s used daily! There’s an option on my adlock home screen to upgrade. So I’m assuming I haven’t paid for it at POS.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 14, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			No it's adlock. Stop being such a dick. Probably impossible but you could try
		
Click to expand...

As someone who also uses Adblock, I also thought you'd made a typo which had been helpfully corrected.
Perhaps it's better to enquire politely rather than jumping out with insults first, it looked to me like someone was trying to be helpful to you.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 14, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			As someone who also uses Adblock, I also thought you'd made a typo which had been helpfully corrected.
Perhaps it's better to enquire politely rather than jumping out with insults first, it looked to me like someone was trying to be helpful to you.
		
Click to expand...

Why should he enquire politely when he knew the forum’s pedant was, once again, clearly wrong? You might have thought Foxy was trying to be helpful, whilst others, who’ve seen so many of Foxy’s posts in the past, might have thought otherwise.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Apologies, it’s 3am for me in my world and I’m walking the dog and need to go back to bed.

I don’t recall paying for adlock and if I do I find it value for money. It’s used daily! There’s an option on my adlock home screen to upgrade. So I’m assuming I haven’t paid for it at POS.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly. I meant nothing bad by querying your spelling. Just reasonably important to get it right, though google shows both. I've been using Adblock since it first came out (in 2009). Seems far longer than that! But I guess ads weren't such a 'problem' significantly earlier. Obviously the developers thought so, or would be so, or very probably wouldn't have developed it/them.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It would appear we can now climb on trains and glue ourselves to the side of one, holding up the train network for 77 minutes and not face any repercussions......
I'm really starting to think that massive asteroid needs to come so everything can start again.....
		
Click to expand...

Now what would be funny would be a bunch of similarly-minded zealots going round to the judge's house and doing a ton of damage to his property under the same "right to protest" mantra.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Now what would be funny would be a bunch of similarly-minded zealots going round to the judge's house and doing a ton of damage to his property under the same "right to protest" mantra.
		
Click to expand...

You busy later....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 14, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Why should he enquire politely when he knew the forum’s pedant was, once again, clearly wrong? You might have thought Foxy was trying to be helpful, whilst others, who’ve seen so many of Foxy’s posts in the past, might have thought otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

I did think Foxy was trying to be helpful, and TBH I don't pay much attention to the petty bickering about the minute detail of a particular post, life is too short.
As I said, I also thought it was a typo.


----------



## Slab (Jan 14, 2022)

GaryK said:



			I share your irritation (most of the forum members probably do as well).
I understand that shops cannot challenge customers without masks regarding their reason for exemption, although I don't agree with it in the current situation we are faced with.

What really gets my goat is when you see 2 or more people together - all not wearing a mask. I'd bet my mortgage on them having no reason to be exempt, instead they have are ignorant, arrogant, law breaking idiots.
Surely store security should be able to refuse entry to such people on the grounds of protecting the health of their law abiding customers.

Was dragged along to Morrisons by the Mrs last night and as we entered the store, there was a guy with 2 ladies all not wearing masks.
I blew a fuse and confronted them, questioning whether they were all exempt with a few expletives thrown in for good measure.
The Mrs, horrified at my behaviour, pulled me up and gave me a right rollocking.

I would also add that the 3 idiots were foreign (East European) and in my experience during the pandemic is that "mask offenders" tend to be of East European / Asian denomination.
Not wanting to be un-PC or make generalisations, but that is what I have observed - obviously there are also indigenous idiots that flout the law regarding masks.

If only this country grew a pair of balls (like Australia) and put an end to these idiots taking the P!
Unfortunately we all know that they can continue to behave as they want without any retribution.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a lot in the UK are exempt 
Makes you wonder how folks manage if they live in countries where mask exemption isn't even a thing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 14, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I did think Foxy was trying to be helpful, and TBH I don't pay much attention to the petty bickering about the minute detail of a particular post, life is too short.
As I said, I also thought it was a typo.
		
Click to expand...

Then why not ask if the poster meant Adblock rather than post a one word corrected spelling as was done?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 14, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Now what would be funny would be a bunch of similarly-minded zealots going round to the judge's house and doing a ton of damage to his property under the same "right to protest" mantra.
		
Click to expand...

Why the judge; did he direct a not guilty verdict; or should the jurors be getting the visit you are suggesting?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why the judge; did he direct a not guilty verdict; or should the jurors be getting the visit you are suggesting?
		
Click to expand...

Not all cases have a Jury. In fact, most don't.
Or will those sort of cases always be with a jury?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Then why not ask if the poster meant Adblock rather than post a one word corrected spelling as was done?
		
Click to expand...

Since I didn't post the reply being disputed over, I don't know. I just thought it was a genuine mistake and was a post trying to help (since I use Adblocker and had never heard of Adlock).
It is obvious I have crossed some sort of  threshold between certain parties/sides, so please make of my reply on the matter any way that is required.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 14, 2022)

If you want to block adds. Get a raspberry pie and run pihole.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm really starting to think that massive asteroid needs to come so everything can start again.....
		
Click to expand...

I've being the same for months - when do the dinosaurs turn up?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			I've being the same for months - when do the dinosaurs turn up?
		
Click to expand...

Some of them never left......


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Then why not ask if the poster meant Adblock rather than post a one word corrected spelling as was done?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I did - with the '?'!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 14, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I did think Foxy was trying to be helpful, and TBH I don't pay much attention to the petty bickering about the minute detail of a particular post, life is too short.
As I said, I also thought it was a typo.
		
Click to expand...

And I might be wrong too. I was basing my reply on past history. Unsurprisingly, Foxy is wrong.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			And I might be wrong too. I was basing my reply on past history. Unsurprisingly, Foxy is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Please explain how a question can be wrong!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2022)

This thread is getting rather irritating at the moment


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2022)

HSBC have updated their mobile banking app


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			HSBC have updated their mobile banking app
	View attachment 40589

Click to expand...

...Starling Bank? I find them excellent
Just offering a bit of friendly and polite advise before anyone asks


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why the judge; did he direct a not guilty verdict; or should the jurors be getting the visit you are suggesting?
		
Click to expand...

Imurg has already arranged to pick me up.   There's room for more.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			HSBC have updated their mobile banking app
	View attachment 40589

Click to expand...

Christ not again, have they? It's been worse since the last update. I quite liked it before.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Christ not again, have they? It's been worse since the last update. I quite liked it before.
		
Click to expand...

Its a week or 3 ago they did it, maybe more, but it just runs so much slower than the last version...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Its a week or 3 ago they did it, maybe more, but it just runs so much slower than the last version...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's pretty poor. Now when I go back to it, instead of automatically going back to the security login like before, it sits on the last screen I was on but tells me I'm unable to do anything because it's logged me on. So the process is longer.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2022)

Yep....must be an "upgrade"


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 14, 2022)

Double standards🤬


----------



## GaryK (Jan 14, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Go live in Australia 🤷🏼‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I would do, but I'd probably tick the wrong box on the immigration papers.
Really dont fancy the idea of a 10 hour grilling border force.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 14, 2022)

Jake Paul calling out MMA fighters


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 15, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Jake Paul calling out MMA fighters
		
Click to expand...

Jake Paul gave my friend a Rolex after his last fight in Tampa.   Peter Blake is the journalist who asked him a good question at a press conference and Jake Paul came through with the Rolex.  Peter works for my podcast network talking about the Buccaneers.  He was showing it off on our latest episode.


----------



## Dando (Jan 15, 2022)

Found a wedge I’ve been looking for on eBay
The seller said it’s only been used twice at the driving range so is brand new


----------



## Dando (Jan 15, 2022)

Trying to watch a series on Netflix via my sky box and after a few episodes it freezes so I need to reboot the sky box

Apparantly it’s a common fault but
Sky won’t do anything about it


----------



## chellie (Jan 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			Trying to watch a series on Netflix via my sky box and after a few episodes it freezes so I need to reboot the sky box

Apparantly it’s a common fault but
Sky won’t do anything about it
		
Click to expand...


We are with Sky and never had that happen.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 16, 2022)

Went out for a meal for the first time in 18 months.
When ordering dressings for side salad I asked if they could check which dressings were dairy free as I am lactose intolerant, food arrives, salad has a dressing despite them saying that non of the dressings were suitable. Salad goes back , steak arrives  with a big dollop of butter on it.
Manageress arrives to apologise saying error in ordering as intolerance not flaaged up ( they use handheld tablet and order goes straight to kitchen). Reccoked steak arrives undercooked and by which time my side order of fries were cold.
Wife finishes her meal and finally my meal arrives, this time steak was overcooked but I was so hungry I could be bothered to send it back.
We didn't pay for my meal.
At least the Malbec was nice .


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

GaryK said:



			...
I would also add that the 3 idiots were foreign (East European) and in my experience during the pandemic is that "mask offenders" tend to be of East European / Asian denomination.
Not wanting to be un-PC or make generalisations, but that is what I have observed - obviously there are also indigenous idiots that flout the law regarding masks.
...
Unfortunately we all know that they can continue to behave as they want without any retribution.
		
Click to expand...

10 of the 11 highest 'Deaths per Million of Population' are countries in that general area too. Number 1 is Peru, which 'stands out' significantly.
Could be a culture of ignoring government decrees?
Serbia, Djoko's country, is relatively normal compared to them at about half the top 11 rate.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 17, 2022)

Bloody HSBC banking app. It didn't give me the usual fingerprint login, so I had to enter my 'securekey password'. I couldn't remember it at first and accidentally entered too many attempts. Then I subsequently remembered it, but my account is still locked. Most irritating of all though - the app tells me to visit the website to unlock my account. The website just tells me I can do it in the app! App directs me back to website. Endless loop of failure.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 17, 2022)

Mike Graham says "the Beano's gone mad" as Dennis the Menace's sausage-loving dog Gnasher goes vegan.

"So you've now got Freddy instead of Fatty, Scotty instead of Spotty and Gnashers gone vegan.  Don't bother buying it because it's rubbish!"


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 17, 2022)

The wife just received an invitation to an ex workmate's grand daughter's
 ( evening)wedding reception .
I'm not invited and she's expected to go along with another female ex workmate 
This was attached , As you know we have been living together for quite a while and have everything we need for the household
But if you would like to gift us a small amount towards our honeymoon it would be appreciated .
What's your thoughts ?


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 17, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			The wife just received an invitation to an ex workmate's grand daughter's
( evening)wedding reception .
I'm not invited and she's expected to go along with another female ex workmate
This was attached , As you know we have been living together for quite a while and have everything we need for the household
But if you would like to gift us a small amount towards our honeymoon it would be appreciated .
What's your thoughts ?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty common nowadays, if people want to gift something, better that it goes towards something the happy couple want (cos they're getting married, so not going to be happy for long! )


----------



## bobmac (Jan 17, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			What's your thoughts ?
		
Click to expand...

I can't give you my thoughts in case the mods are watching


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 17, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			The wife just received an invitation to an ex workmate's grand daughter's
( evening)wedding reception .
I'm not invited and she's expected to go along with another female ex workmate
This was attached , *As you know we have been living together for quite a while and have everything we need for the household
But if you would like to gift us a small amount towards our honeymoon it would be appreciated .*
What's your thoughts ?
		
Click to expand...

This is extremely common. Nobody needs 3 kettles, 3 toasters etc after they get married, that's a waste of everyone's time and money. I'll happily give someone £50 for their wedding rather than try and guess what household object they might need. Easy.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 17, 2022)

The contribution towards the honeymooon is quite common these days but I am not a fan of anything that involves giving cash. Also seen requests for cash for house deposits and other things. All perfectly normal these days but cash gifts are just not for me, if I am gifting something at a wedding, it will involve some thought and be something that can be used and remembered years down the line (still using glassware from my wedding 20 years ago). 

So, those are my thoughts, it is quite common now but not something that I approve of.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 17, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			The wife just received an invitation to an ex workmate's grand daughter's
( evening)wedding reception .
I'm not invited and she's expected to go along with another female ex workmate
This was attached , As you know we have been living together for quite a while and have everything we need for the household
But if you would like to gift us a small amount towards our honeymoon it would be appreciated .
What's your thoughts ?
		
Click to expand...

The money towards honeymoon is common and I'd agree rather that than something they really don't want or need. Think it's a bit rough you aren't on the invite too - or at least ler her choose if you are her +1 for the night! Although my husband would be delighted to not have to go!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The contribution towards the honeymooon is quite common these days but I am not a fan of anything that involves giving cash. Also seen requests for cash for house deposits and other things. All perfectly normal these days but cash gifts are just not for me, if I am gifting something at a wedding, it will involve some thought and be something that can be used and remembered years down the line (still using glassware from my wedding 20 years ago).

So, those are my thoughts, it is quite common now but not something that I approve of.
		
Click to expand...

I guess you and I are very different people - I despise having to put thought into a gift as I'm always clueless and I hate the idea of getting it wrong and my gift going straight in the bin. People asking for money instead is an absolute God-send.


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2022)

Ikeas inability to package things so almost everything theyve sent is broken sigh


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2022)

Moss, spent all afternoon trying to demoss the roof and clean out the gutters, not a one day job lol


----------



## bobmac (Jan 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			Ikeas inability to package things so almost everything theyve sent is broken sigh
		
Click to expand...

They call it dismantled and sell you some glue


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The money towards honeymoon is common and I'd agree rather that than something they really don't want or need. Think it's a bit rough you aren't on the invite too - or at least ler her choose if you are her +1 for the night! Although my husband would be delighted to not have to go!
		
Click to expand...

I'm delighted not to be invited.
My wife hasn't even seen or been intouch with her ex workmate since she retired  3 years ago and only ever met her granddaughter in passing a few times.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 17, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			The wife just received an invitation to an ex workmate's grand daughter's
( evening)wedding reception .
I'm not invited and she's expected to go along with another female ex workmate
This was attached , As you know we have been living together for quite a while and have everything we need for the household
But if you would like to gift us a small amount towards our honeymoon it would be appreciated .
What's your thoughts ?
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t know it was a common thing in British culture to give cash. 😵‍💫 An Indian colleague said their weddings gifts are to tune of thousands of pounds in cash. He went to India just before Christmas for three weeks to two weddings and professed he was skint.
Last wedding I went to was 2017 in Barbados and I bought my friends a painting of a monkey off the bloke who sold weed and aloe vera on the beach. It’s up on the wall at their home so they must like it! 😂

Thoughts. They’ll be no cash gifts or gifts at my wedding and I’m certainly not giving cash over at others.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 17, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I can't give you my thoughts in case the mods are watching
		
Click to expand...

Typical Rocker's reply.


----------



## RichA (Jan 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The contribution towards the honeymooon is quite common these days but I am not a fan of anything that involves giving cash. Also seen requests for cash for house deposits and other things. All perfectly normal these days but cash gifts are just not for me, if I am gifting something at a wedding, it will involve some thought and be something that can be used and remembered years down the line (still using glassware from my wedding 20 years ago).

So, those are my thoughts, it is quite common now but not something that I approve of.
		
Click to expand...

We got married over 20 years ago. It was fairly low key and there was no wedding list. People gave us gifts that they probably thought were very tasteful and useful. I'm sure a few people got some real bargains from the charity shop when we disposed of them in mint condition a couple of years later.
I love a wedding invitation that politely asks for a bank transfer in lieu of a pointless thing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 17, 2022)

Quite nice to remember who gave you it as a wedding present when you pick it up and use it decades after…money for a honeymoon…doesn’t quite do it for me.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 17, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm delighted not to be invited.
My wife hasn't even seen or been intouch with her ex workmate since she retired  3 years ago and only ever met her granddaughter in passing a few times.
		
Click to expand...

In her shoes I wouldn't go nor give cash for the holiday!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Quite nice to remember who gave you it as a wedding present when you pick it up and use it decades after…money for a honeymoon…doesn’t quite do it for me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm more likely to remember a honeymoon than remember who bought us our third unused teapot. 🤣


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 17, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			The wife just received an invitation to an ex workmate's grand daughter's
( evening)wedding reception .
I'm not invited and she's expected to go along with another female ex workmate
This was attached , As you know we have been living together for quite a while and have everything we need for the household
But if you would like to gift us a small amount towards our honeymoon it would be appreciated .
What's your thoughts ?
		
Click to expand...

So from an ex’s g’ daughter who doesn’t know her from Adam(Eve). I would thank them for the invite but not go.


----------



## cliveb (Jan 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			still using glassware from my wedding 20 years ago
		
Click to expand...

One of a pair of exquisite champagne flutes that was a wedding present got broken a while back. You cannot begin to appreciate how relieved I was that it was my wife who broke it!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 17, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			The wife just received an invitation to an ex workmate's grand daughter's
( evening)wedding reception .
I'm not invited and she's expected to go along with another female ex workmate
This was attached , As you know we have been living together for quite a while and have everything we need for the household
But if you would like to gift us a small amount towards our honeymoon it would be appreciated .
What's your thoughts ?
		
Click to expand...

Forgive my words, but my initial thinking is "don't they have enough real friends and family to invite?"
As for giving money for the honeymoon, I wouldn't.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 17, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Forgive my words, but my initial thinking is "don't they have enough real friends and family to invite?"
As for giving money for the honeymoon, I wouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

The cynic in me thinks they may be thinking who will gift the most cash!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The cynic in me thinks they may be thinking who will gift the most cash!
		
Click to expand...

I have the same thought with evening invites. Don't like them anyway as you are turning up half way through a party and it feels awkward. You turn up as the people the couple don't like enough to turn up to the actual wedding. Would rather just an invite to the church. Been to more than a few where I feel some of the evening guests are just the invited cash cows. Call me cynical but that is sometimes how I feel.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'm more likely to remember a honeymoon than remember who bought us our third unused teapot. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

That’s why you have a gift registry. No danger of duplicating the gifts then…It is common though with more couples “living in sin” nowadays to ask for cash😜. 
Going to a wedding in Northumbria in May, they sent some twee poem basically asking for cash but as the weekend is going to cost me £500+ in hotel costs it will be a reflected in the offering.😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 17, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			That’s why you have a gift registry. No danger of duplicating the gifts then…It is common though with more couples “living in sin” nowadays to ask for cash😜.
Going to a wedding in Northumbria in May, they sent some twee poem basically asking for cash but as the weekend is *going to cost me £500+ in hotel costs* it will be a reflected in the offering.😁
		
Click to expand...

Does that include the green fees...


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does that include the green fees... 

Click to expand...

😂…… Sadly no. Although I might have to ask the NE lads for recommendations near Newton Aycliffe.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 17, 2022)

Was at a wedding reception in the west of Scotland of a friend of my wife, the best man's speech was hilarious, he said that he had been asked to help sort out the seating arrangements and they had eventually decided to have those who gave the best gifts at the front and graded to those who didn't at the back, so thanks to Uncle Jim for the 40 inch TV and Auntie Jean for the teapot, that said I'm not comfortable with folk asking for cash and would be delighted not to be going !


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 17, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			That’s why you have a gift registry. No danger of duplicating the gifts then…It is common though with more couples “living in sin” nowadays to ask for cash😜. 
Going to a wedding in Northumbria in May, they sent some twee poem basically asking for cash but as the weekend is going to cost me £500+ in hotel costs it will be a reflected in the offering.😁
		
Click to expand...

What hotel are you staying at 😳


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 17, 2022)

Mastermind contestants who haven't a cat in hell's chance of winning yet still make ridiculous guesses rather than pass.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2022)

Rather than just giving cash, if a couple had been living together for some time, I'd rather give a decent valued voucher for something like M&S, Amazon, Next, etc and let the couple buy something at a future date.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Mastermind contestants who haven't a cat in hell's chance of winning yet still make ridiculous guesses rather than pass.
		
Click to expand...

I don't watch it much as a rule, but if you pass (you still don't get a point) but you can lose by having more passes than someone else with whom you have the same points.
So, fewer passes is better than more. They've probably been briefed to play it that way beforehand.
But if you haven't got a cat in hells chance of winning, I don't suppose it matters anyway.😀


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 17, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I don't watch it much as a rule, but if you pass (you still don't get a point) but you can lose by having more passes than someone else with whom you have the same points.
So, fewer passes is better than more. They've probably been briefed to play it that way beforehand.
*But if you haven't got a cat in hells chance of winning, I don't suppose it matters anyway*.😀
		
Click to expand...

Exactly...they waste time trying to think of an answer they know is wrong but refuse to pass.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 17, 2022)

Giving the maid who cleaned our room and she could not be bothered to say thanks. Actually Mrs3OTT gave her the tip I did not think she deserved one. not really into tipping unless exceptional service.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2022)

Or they could cancel the wedding and with the money they would save, pay for a very nice holiday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2022)

Getting asked to provide detailed spreadsheet of training costs as I'm walking out of the department and then told its needed asap today. Up at 4.30 and in by 6.00. On second coffee!!Annoyed to find out the person needing the info knew this was needed today at the weekend and so could have asked me yesterday morning


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 18, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Getting asked to provide detailed spreadsheet of training costs as I'm walking out of the department and then told its needed asap today. Up at 4.30 and in by 6.00. On second coffee!!Annoyed to find out the person needing the info knew this was needed today at the weekend and so could have asked me yesterday morning
		
Click to expand...

I had a boss that would often pull that stunt. After a good few similar occasions I told him the next time he asked with zero notice he wouldn’t get it. Never had a problem after that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 18, 2022)

Still occasionally, on special occasions, will use my grandparents wedding present cup sand saucers...the elegant cups and saucers especially are beautifully decorated...and when we use them I remember my grandparents and my parents and give thanks.

Do we ourselves have anything from our wedding that any grandchildren might use?  Well hopefully our Royal Worcester dinner service will still be around and worth using.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 18, 2022)

On the subject of weddings and honeymoons, it really annoys me when people say they are having a mini moon, meaning a short break, usually in UK, instead of a 2 week extravaganza to the Caribbean, or similar.  What they really mean is they can't have a long honeymoon for whatever reason but feel too ashamed/posh to say so.  The getaway after a wedding is the honeymoon - full stop. No need for stupid phrases and words.  Nearly as bad as Staycation!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 18, 2022)

Neilds said:



			On the subject of weddings and honeymoons, it really annoys me when people say they are having a mini moon, meaning a short break, usually in UK, instead of a 2 week extravaganza to the Caribbean, or similar.  What they really mean is they can't have a long honeymoon for whatever reason but feel too ashamed/posh to say so.  *The getaway after a wedding is the honeymoon* - full stop. No need for stupid phrases and words.  Nearly as bad as Staycation!
		
Click to expand...

Not what it used to be though. 4 weeks (whole length of moon's phases) with lots of mead involved was likely to 'encourage familiarity and procreation'. Not a massive consideration these days.


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 18, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Still occasionally, on special occasions, will use my grandparents wedding present cup sand saucers...the elegant cups and saucers especially are beautifully decorated...and when we use them I remember my grandparents and my parents and give thanks.

Do we ourselves have anything from our wedding that any grandchildren might use?  Well hopefully our Royal Worcester dinner service will still be around and worth using.
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt it. We have collected Royal Doulton and Waterford over the years and know full well that they will be sold by our children when we pop our clogs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			I very much doubt it. We have collected Royal Doulton and Waterford over the years and know full well that they will be sold by our children when we pop our clogs.
		
Click to expand...

My aunt used to collect various pottery, lived near to Stoke, including dinner sets as well as figures. Her worries were her two daughters fighting over who would have what. When she died they all went to the charity shop, neither had any interest. My mum, her sister, was mortified but came to realise there was no point keeping the stuff in a box, never to be used. What one person likes is not necessarily what the next generation will want. Enjoy it for yourself, don't worry about what happens to it afterwards (exactly as you are doing )


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My aunt used to collect various pottery, lived near to Stoke, including dinner sets as well as figures. Her worries were her two daughters fighting over who would have what. When she died they all went to the charity shop, neither had any interest. My mum, her sister, was mortified but came to realise there was no point keeping the stuff in a box, never to be used. What one person likes is not necessarily what the next generation will want. Enjoy it for yourself, don't worry about what happens to it afterwards (exactly as you are doing )
		
Click to expand...

HID watches a load of these programmes like Antiques Road Trip and one thing that is very clear is that a lot of this stuff like dinner services, figurines and pottery, unless extremely rare, never makes a huge amount of cash. The mother in law has a lot of this sort of stuff and we're already thinking about how much its worth wasting time seeing if it is worth anything against getting rid to a charity shop.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 18, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID watches a load of these programmes like Antiques Road Trip and one thing that is very clear is that a lot of this stuff like dinner services, figurines and pottery, unless extremely rare, never makes a huge amount of cash. The mother in law has a lot of this sort of stuff and we're already thinking about how much its worth wasting time seeing if it is worth anything against getting rid to a charity shop.
		
Click to expand...

Is it worth sticking it in an auction? Yes, you'll lose on fees but you should get something back for it. Can then donate that to the chairty shop if you so wish.

We recently did this with a load of stuff my dad and stepmum had when they moved and downsized. There were several dinner services and assorted junk that they no longer wanted and were going to chuck away. Took them to the local auction house and got them to get rid of it for us.


----------



## IanM (Jan 18, 2022)

Post Christmas cold calling seems to have ramped up today.

Sorry, as soon as someone who I'm fairly certain isn't called Dave,  says his name is Dave,  the phone goes down. 

Several already  today before 9am.


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			I very much doubt it. We have collected Royal Doulton and Waterford over the years and *know full well that they will be sold by our children when we pop our clogs.*

Click to expand...

If that's the case, sell them now so that you can enjoy the money.


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2022)

Arsenal being allowed to take the mick.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is it worth sticking it in an auction? Yes, you'll lose on fees but you should get something back for it. Can then donate that to the chairty shop if you so wish.

We recently did this with a load of stuff my dad and stepmum had when they moved and downsized. There were several dinner services and assorted junk that they no longer wanted and were going to chuck away. Took them to the local auction house and got them to get rid of it for us.
		
Click to expand...

That may be a road worth going down. Hopefully not an issue we'll have to worry about for a good few years to come


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2022)

IanM said:



			Post Christmas cold calling seems to have ramped up today.

Sorry, as soon as someone who I'm fairly certain isn't called Dave,  says his name is Dave,  the phone goes down.

Several already  today before 9am.
		
Click to expand...

New BT handsets during lockdown with call blocking; if your number is not in the phone you have to announce yourself and wait to see if you are accepted. Not one nuisance call since it went in, down from around a dozen a day.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 18, 2022)

How difficult it is to get a builder out to estimate a job building a dormer extension. That's 3 now cancelled on the day they are supposed to be out. Do they not want work?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 18, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			How difficult it is to get a builder out to estimate a job building a dormer extension. That's 3 now cancelled on the day they are supposed to be out. Do they not want work?
		
Click to expand...

Most have got more work than they know what to do with.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 18, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			How difficult it is to get a builder out to estimate a job building a dormer extension. That's 3 now cancelled on the day they are supposed to be out. Do they not want work?
		
Click to expand...

Our clubhouse is Grade 2 listed and need Windows replacing, they guy who normally does them says he worked booked in for next 9 months until he can get to us


----------



## D-S (Jan 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			New BT handsets during lockdown with call blocking; if your number is not in the phone you have to announce yourself and wait to see if you are accepted. Not one nuisance call since it went in, down from around a dozen a day.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, originally bought one for my elderly mother who was being plagued by these scammers.; it was so good we bought one for ourselves, very good free bit of kit.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			How difficult it is to get a builder out to estimate a job building a dormer extension. That's 3 now cancelled on the day they are supposed to be out. Do they not want work?
		
Click to expand...

Lad I play football with is a builder, he was saying he’s fully booked up until the end of 2023. He doesn’t need any more work at the minute and often doesn’t go to price up jobs. Not great but that’s the reality of it at the moment.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Lad I play football with is a builder, he was saying he’s fully booked up until the end of 2023. He doesn’t need any more work at the minute and often doesn’t go to price up jobs. Not great but that’s the reality of it at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

That is fine, but if he says he is going to price up a job, then that is what he should do.  They will be the first to start moaning when word gets round they are unreliable and don't get work.
We have had about 5/6 people out to quote on a new bathroom and only 1 got back to us with a quote.  We said we knew we would have to wait, and were willing to wait but they still didn't get back to us.  Made me want to break my habit of not leaving reviews!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 18, 2022)

IanM said:



			Post Christmas cold calling seems to have ramped up today.

Sorry, as soon as someone who I'm fairly certain isn't called Dave,  says his name is Dave,  the phone goes down.

Several already  today before 9am.
		
Click to expand...

I normally respond “if your names Dave then mine is Rahul Dravid”  then hang up.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 18, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Most have got more work than they know what to do with.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t have issue with that. Just don’t agree to the estimate appointment if you don’t want/need the work.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Lad I play football with is a builder, he was saying he’s fully booked up until the end of 2023. He doesn’t need any more work at the minute and often doesn’t go to price up jobs. Not great but that’s the reality of it at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I hear this quite often, across all trades people. A genuine question, why doesn't he take on extra people? The demand is there so covering wages isn't an issue. In this instance is your mate happy being the size that he is?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hear this quite often, across all trades people. A genuine question, why doesn't he take on extra people? The demand is there so covering wages isn't an issue. In this instance is your mate happy being the size that he is?
		
Click to expand...

Weight or height?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hear this quite often, across all trades people. A genuine question, why doesn't he take on extra people? The demand is there so covering wages isn't an issue. In this instance is your mate happy being the size that he is?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he’s happy as is, he was telling me he has another pal who has two building businesses and they are also booked out solid for a couple of years, my mate said he just couldn’t be bothered with the hassle of running a bigger company.
His biggest issue now is the cost of materials has rocketed since he put some quotes in last year, he now has to submit new higher quotes and see if the customers  will accept them, but like he said though, if they don’t accept them there’s a long queue of people ready to step in and have work done.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Weight or height?

Click to expand...

Weight, height or size of business. I probably should not ask about the first two until I know the builder a bit better. He may think that is a little forward at this stage


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yes he’s happy as is, he was telling me he has another pal who has two building businesses and they are also booked out solid for a couple of years, my mate said he just couldn’t be bothered with the hassle of running a bigger company.
His biggest issue now is the cost of materials has rocketed since he put some quotes in last year, he now has to submit new higher quotes and see if the customers  will accept them, but like he said though, if they don’t accept them there’s a long queue of people ready to step in and have work done.
		
Click to expand...

That's fair enough, I understand that. There is a real opportunity out there to build a sizeable business if you want to but I do get it can be an easier life, at times, if you keep small.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hear this quite often, across all trades people. A genuine question, why doesn't he take on extra people? The demand is there so covering wages isn't an issue. In this instance is your mate happy being the size that he is?
		
Click to expand...

If only it were that easy. There is a massive shortage of skilled people in construction. There is even a shortage of not so skilled people.

It’s also a ball ache to employ people if you are a very small business. It’s a ball ache if you’re not too, but there are often other people to deal with the problems. It’s a hassle most people can do without.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hear this quite often, across all trades people. A genuine question, why doesn't he take on extra people? The demand is there so covering wages isn't an issue. In this instance is your mate happy being the size that he is?
		
Click to expand...

I get asked the same question, but its finding/knowing someone who you trust and know will do a good job, and them wanting to do it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I get asked the same question, but its finding/knowing someone who you trust and know will do a good job, and them wanting to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Lord Tyrion  and Hobbit should be careful or Snow-white might spank you both.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			You and Hobbit should be careful or Snow-white might spank you both.

Click to expand...

God knows what you’re on about, because I certainly don’t...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			If only it were that easy. There is a massive shortage of skilled people in construction. There is even a shortage of not so skilled people.

It’s also a ball ache to employ people if you are a very small business. It’s a ball ache if you’re not too, but there are often other people to deal with the problems. It’s a hassle most people can do without.
		
Click to expand...




Bunkermagnet said:



			I get asked the same question, but its finding/knowing someone who you trust and know will do a good job, and them wanting to do it.
		
Click to expand...

I run a small business so totally understand the issues with staff, hassle, will they do a good job etc. If you ever go to a gathering of small business owners and get asked about the biggest problems that you face, top 3 is the standard ice breaker, staff is always in the 3 for everyone there.

When you are booked out for a year though, and could get even more business if you wanted then it is what most businesses dream of. Not for all though so I would never criticise.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			God knows what you’re on about, because I certainly don’t...

Click to expand...

I don't either but if he could provide pictures and contact details I would be happy to investigate


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2022)

I 


Lord Tyrion said:



			I run a small business so totally understand the issues with staff, hassle, will they do a good job etc. If you ever go to a gathering of small business owners and get asked about the biggest problems that you face, top 3 is the standard ice breaker, staff is always in the 3 for everyone there.

When you are booked out for a year though, and could get even more business if you wanted then it is what most businesses dream of. Not for all though so I would never criticise.
		
Click to expand...

I know you do, and I wasn’t having a pop. I work for myself, but because of who and where I work, the only 2 people I would trust and use are 1 too close to retirement and not wanting it, and 2, not wanting to come back to this.
The problem is many don’t appreciate certain trades as they are “only a......” and that doesn’t help either.


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yes he’s happy as is, he was telling me he has another pal who has two building businesses and they are also booked out solid for a couple of years, my mate said he just couldn’t be bothered with the hassle of running a bigger company.
His biggest issue now is the cost of materials has rocketed since he put some quotes in last year, he now has to submit new higher quotes and see if the customers  will accept them, but like he said though, if they don’t accept them there’s a long queue of people ready to step in and have work done.
		
Click to expand...


plenty round here are only quoting for labour and then adding "materials at cost" on top rather than a complete quote

getting trades to quote is hard, getting them to actually do any work all but impossible currently


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			God knows what you’re on about, because I certainly don’t...

Click to expand...

Sorry I ment to reply to Lord Tyrion, Hobbit the 2 dwarfs


----------



## Mudball (Jan 18, 2022)

We have a partially blind corner where everyone takes a quick turn. Due to the nature of the houses and footpath, you dont expect anyone there.   Somehow the parking overlords have decided to allow a parking spot about 10m or so from the turn.  I am sure this is within the rules, but whoever parks there is a brave person.  Someday, it will get hit.  If only the council had moved it back another 10m or so from the turning, it would give drivers some reaction time rather than brake suddenly.

(before i am flamed out, I am pretty sure it is a legal spot and the great british common sense says that drivers should slow down before turning into a road.... but...)


----------



## Mudball (Jan 18, 2022)

1) Got a parking ticket.  
2) Appealed against it.   
3) No response till the last day, so went ahead and paid the lower fine
4) Next day got an email saying, appeal uphead and they will refund it.
5) Refund will take 6 weeks or so!!!

So  I should pay up within 7 days but they get to sit on it for 6 weeks!!.     A  month into the process, still waiting for the refund


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2022)

Just imagine if a pedestrian is waiting to cross there after January....


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 18, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			How difficult it is to get a builder out to estimate a job building a dormer extension. That's 3 now cancelled on the day they are supposed to be out. Do they not want work?
		
Click to expand...

I'm desperate for a roofer to do some fascias and soffits. Have had 4 out to estimate. 1 no show. Got two estimates back. Accepted one in August and now they've stopped responding to us asking for an estimate when the work might start.

So if you know any...


----------



## Rooter (Jan 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just imagine if a pedestrian is waiting to cross there after January....

Click to expand...

99% of the forum will be unaware to what you are on about. Maybe as Driving Dad of the forum, you should educate them on the latest changes in the HC!!


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'm more likely to remember a honeymoon than remember who bought us our third unused teapot. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I think it was an extended family member that set up a website with their honeymoon itinerary, so people could go on there and pay/contribute to a specific excursion as a wedding gift whilst they were on honeymoon (a meal in a nice restaurant, a helicopter trip, etc), so you knew what you had paid towards and they were able to thank people specifically for that trip/excursion - possibly a bit better than just asking for money.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 18, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			I had a boss that would often pull that stunt. After a good few similar occasions I told him the next time he asked with zero notice he wouldn’t get it. Never had a problem after that.
		
Click to expand...

We get that a lot from our stakeholders abroad. "Please can you give us (something that is planned for next month and takes a few weeks to do) today?"

"No, you can have it next month, in line with the rest of the business' requirement"

"But I need to present this afternoon..."


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's fair enough, I understand that. There is a real opportunity out there to build a sizeable business if you want to but I do get it can be an easier life, at times, if you keep small.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what my brother in law has done. He was a self employed plumber who's taken on a couple of lads in the past 6 months as he was struggling to manage the workload. He says its been a godsend and has helped with his reputation with his customers as one of the lads is happy to work whenever which means he's been able to take on weekend work etc.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 18, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			How difficult it is to get a builder out to estimate a job building a dormer extension. That's 3 now cancelled on the day they are supposed to be out. Do they not want work?
		
Click to expand...

Most of the good ones are rammed, guy who did ours I keep in touch with and recommend him to others (bit far from you ofc) he did a quote for a friend of ours and said couldn't fit her in until autumn 2022 (this was spring 2021) the building trades on a massive boom he said ,plus it's a cost effective way to get more space pushing more people to get them instead of move with the crazy house market


----------



## Mudball (Jan 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just imagine if a pedestrian is waiting to cross there after January....

Click to expand...

The pedestrian should know better than trying to cut that bit.  10m up  the road, he/she/it will be able to see traffic in 3 directions (it is a T-junction).   No sympathies from me


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2022)

Mudball said:



			The pedestrian should know better than trying to cut that bit.  10m up  the road, he/she/it will be able to see traffic in 3 directions (it is a T-junction).   No sympathies from me
		
Click to expand...

After January you'll have to give way to them...not vice versa..


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 18, 2022)

Why do I always offer to help out?

Offered to be a DSE assessor at work. Our last one retired just before covid and we need a new one. They asked me because I'd be one of the few who would actually keep up with it lol 

Now I'm stuck in a teams meeting on my day off as that was the date for the course that I could make lol

Mind numbing


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Why do I always offer to help out?

Offered to be a DSE assessor at work. Our last one retired just before covid and we need a new one. They asked me because I'd be one of the few who would actually keep up with it lol

Now I'm stuck in a teams meeting on my day off as that was the date for the course that I could make lol

Mind numbing
		
Click to expand...

Schoolboy error...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 18, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Schoolboy error...
		
Click to expand...

The lady leading the course says you can fail 

I'm tempted to do so lol .. oh sorry I didn't meet the standard


----------



## Mudball (Jan 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			After January you'll have to give way to them...not vice versa..
		
Click to expand...


if i go over, can i reverse back...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			The lady leading the course says you can fail

I'm tempted to do so lol .. oh sorry I didn't meet the standard
		
Click to expand...

Assume there wouldn't be repercussions if you did but guess you got through it in the end even though you'll never get that lost time back. Is it going to add to your workload?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 18, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Assume there wouldn't be repercussions if you did but guess you got through it in the end even though you'll never get that lost time back. Is it going to add to your workload?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and no... I can do most of it no problem 

Its just chasing people to do their risk assessments .. I checked it's every 3 years they need doing and about 30 of the 65 need doing this year lol 10 are expired


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2022)

The idiot truck driver this morning blocking up the residential area around a school then deciding to swear at the car drivers and kids walking to school because he couldn’t bully his way through the traffic like he wanted


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2022)

Manager asking me to distribute documentation to senior nursing team and then not attaching said document to the email and now off on annual leave


----------



## Captainron (Jan 19, 2022)

What the actual!? 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-60048724


----------



## Rooter (Jan 19, 2022)

Captainron said:



			What the actual!?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-60048724

Click to expand...

Wow! LOL


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 19, 2022)

eBay randomly switching on "accept offers" half way through and auction listing. If I wanted offers, I would have activated this when I listed it. 

And, only finding out eBay had switched on offers after receiving an offer for an item (_starting _at £250) of £180. I mean, I know it's acceptable to offer a lower number but £70? Is it a numbers game with these folks, eventually someone will accept a stupid and insulting offer?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 19, 2022)

Captainron said:



			What the actual!?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-60048724

Click to expand...

Surprised there wasn't a complaint that both girls were white, obviously middle-class and neither disabled or wearing a mask.


----------



## IainP (Jan 19, 2022)

US style dates.  i.e. month day

Don't judge me, it's just my random irritation today (19th of January 😁)


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 19, 2022)

IainP said:



			US style dates.  i.e. month day

Don't judge me, it's just my random irritation today (19th of January 😁)
		
Click to expand...

It’s not just the U.S. we missed a doc’s appointment here in Spain for that reason.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 19, 2022)

IainP said:



			US style dates.  i.e. month day

Don't judge me, it's just my random irritation today (19th of January 😁)
		
Click to expand...

Their time as well, it's now 05.35pm


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2022)

A nice new bird box has been fastened to a tree on our 18th hole.
Excellent 
Sadly the placement could be a little better.
The tree is 15 yards off line from the centre of the fairway, 50 yards in front of the tee box and on the side of the tree so it sits facing out into the line of shot.
OK, it's 15 yards off line......but I give it a month before someone takes it out with a misplaced ProV......
If it was 90° to the right you couldn't hit it if you tried.....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 19, 2022)

So you're trying to cover yourself in the event of you putting your balls in a bird's box .......


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			So you're trying to cover yourself in the event of you putting your balls in a bird's box .......
		
Click to expand...

I've missed you....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I've missed you....

Click to expand...

We haven’t 😂😂👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			A nice new bird box has been fastened to a tree on our 18th hole.
Excellent
Sadly the placement could be a little better.
The tree is 15 yards off line from the centre of the fairway, 50 yards in front of the tee box and on the side of the tree so it sits facing out into the line of shot.
OK, it's 15 yards off line......but I give it a month before someone takes it out with a misplaced ProV......
If it was 90° to the right you couldn't hit it if you tried.....
		
Click to expand...

But if it was facing 90 degrees to the right, would it be facing the right way for the birds (yes, there is a right way for a bird box to face)?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			But if it was facing 90 degrees to the right, would it be facing the right way for the birds (yes, there is a right way for a bird box to face)?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that's the case but it's no good to Man or Bird in a hundred, splintered pieces...
Plenty of other trees available...
Just seems a strange place to put it..


----------



## DaveR (Jan 20, 2022)

Bought advance tickets for the train to London at the weekend.  The return train has been cancelled but there is now one 5 minutes earlier. Received an email saying I need to buy new tickets at more than twice the original price. Not sure of the legality but by buying a ticket they have entered into a contract with me?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 20, 2022)

Heinz baked beans

Why oh why don't they stack? I mean tinned tomatoes stack nicely ...have a nice little ridge in the can so they slot on top of each other 

Why don't the beans?

That's my random irritation today.


----------



## cliveb (Jan 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm sure that's the case but it's no good to Man or Bird in a hundred, splintered pieces...
Plenty of other trees available...
Just seems a strange place to put it..
		
Click to expand...

The club should instruct all players to aim directly at it. That will guarantee it never gets hit.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm sure that's the case but it's no good to Man or Bird in a hundred, splintered pieces...
Plenty of other trees available...
Just seems a strange place to put it..
		
Click to expand...


You wont hit it if you had a proper stance and stood in the right place ( HNSP was it)...


----------



## GB72 (Jan 20, 2022)

Virgin Atlantic

Through the pandemic, email after email 'please stay loyal to our airline, your air miles will remain valid and you can use them as soon as you feel ready to travel'

book holiday and call Virgin Atlantic

'We are sorry, we are not accepting airmile upgrades on most of our flights at the moment but you can pay and extra £2.5k if you want to upgrade to premium'

Thanks but no thanks, think i will just pay the extra £50 and have the extra leg room on the emergency exit seats. Would rather spend my money when I get on holiday than on travelling there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2022)

Having to miss going to see Ross Noble tonight due to a third wave of a cold I have had on and off since mid December


----------



## Neilds (Jan 20, 2022)

Entering your electricity and gas meter readings as you have to swap to a new tariff that is over double what you are paying now, and the company reducing your payments just before you swap!?!?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 20, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having to miss going to see Ross Noble tonight due to a third wave of a cold I have had on and off since mid December 

Click to expand...

Is that the one giving sore throats, glands sore, sweats, a ratty cough mainly caused by congestion running down your tubes amongst a few others?
And yes, I'm constantly testing and always negative.
It led me to Bronchitis just before Xmas, just wish the whole thing would go away.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is that the one giving sore throats, glands sore, sweats, a ratty cough mainly caused by congestion running down your tubes amongst a few others?
And yes, I'm constantly testing and always negative.
It led me to Bronchitis just before Xmas, just wish the whole thing would go away.
		
Click to expand...

I had exactly that over Christmas. It eased after about 7-10 days but the chesty cough hasn't disappeared. It reared again yesterday along with the aches. No sweats, sore throat, sore glands this time though, thankfully.

Like you, I keep testing negative. I'll have to look up bronchitis. Hope you improve soon, this is tiring isn't it?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having to miss going to see Ross Noble tonight due to a third wave of a cold I have had on and off since mid December 

Click to expand...

Sounds like you dodged a bullet to me 😉


----------



## Beedee (Jan 20, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having to miss going to see Ross Noble tonight due to a third wave of a cold I have had on and off since mid December 

Click to expand...

Gutted for you.  Have you seen him before?  If not, this next bit might not be helpful.

Saw him a few years ago and I'd say he was comfortably the best stand-up I've ever seen.  First half of the show was mostly improvisation and I was breathless with laughter.  At the interval my cheeks were crusty with dried tears.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Sounds like you dodged a bullet to me 😉
		
Click to expand...




Beedee said:



			Gutted for you.  Have you seen him before?  If not, this next bit might not be helpful.

Saw him a few years ago and I'd say he was comfortably the best stand-up I've ever seen.  First half of the show was mostly improvisation and I was breathless with laughter.  At the interval my cheeks were crusty with dried tears.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen him twice before and as Beedee says, he is brilliant. He goes off on random tangents but is a fabulous story teller. One of the nice things, none of his comedy is nasty. Rare in this era

 I'll be back to see him again next tour 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2022)

1. The Adele cash machine In Las Vegas being delayed making the news 🤷‍♂️

2. Inane tweets not only being used as part of news reports but actually using voice over people to voice those inane tweets


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2022)

Inappropriate comments in respect threads for the recently departed.

If you can't say anything nice then don't say anything at all.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2022)

Jinxing myself. Was walkingbpast the kings yesterday and saw a mate having to wait for the AA as he had a flat battery. Got in to a conversation about battery's as his is a fairly new car. I proudly announced..my car has its original one that is now 11 years old. Came out to go to golf this morning only for it not to start and the battery being completely flat. Luckily managed to ring one of the boys who lives not far away and came and picked me up. Now waiting on the AA to come and look at it, as I don't have any jump leads 😒


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			The wife just received an invitation to an ex workmate's grand daughter's
( evening)wedding reception .
I'm not invited and she's expected to go along with another female ex workmate
This was attached , As you know we have been living together for quite a while and have everything we need for the household
But if you would like to gift us a small amount towards our honeymoon it would be appreciated .
What's your thoughts ?
		
Click to expand...

Do they still do luncheon vouchers?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2022)

When you walk along the seafront and see a booth selling "Hot Doughnuts".
You ask for a bag of five and they try to palm you off with the ones that have been lying in the sugar for ten minutes and are now stone cold.
Your having an effing laugh mate, you can poke them where the sun don't shine.
😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 21, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			When you walk along the seafront and see a booth selling "Hot Doughnuts".
You ask for a bag of five and they try to palm you off with the ones that have been lying in the sugar for ten minutes and are now stone cold.
Your having an effing laugh mate, you can poke them where the sun don't shine.
😡😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

If they've not just come off the conveyor and hot enough to melt tar then they're going back!


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 21, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			When you walk along the seafront and see a booth selling "Hot Doughnuts".
You ask for a bag of five and they try to palm you off with the ones that have been lying in the sugar for ten minutes and are now stone cold.
Your having an effing laugh mate, you can poke them where the sun don't shine.
😡😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

Hastings seafront?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Hastings seafront?
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 21, 2022)

We took our granddaughter there during the summer, she was very upset when a large seagull nicked her doughnut out of her hand!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 21, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			When you walk along the seafront and see a booth selling "Hot Doughnuts".
You ask for a bag of five and they try to palm you off with the ones that have been lying in the sugar for ten minutes and are now stone cold.
Your having an effing laugh mate, you can poke them where the sun don't shine.
😡😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

Was it at High Noon


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 21, 2022)

Adele crying because of all the money she’s going to lose from her Vegas stint.


----------



## Dando (Jan 22, 2022)

When someone’s alarm goes off at 5.30 and wakes you up but they’re still in bed 90 minutes later


----------



## Piece (Jan 22, 2022)

Watford FC last night. 💩🤬

Waste of time, money and petrol.


----------



## Piece (Jan 22, 2022)

….and my boiler has just packed up. 💩💩🤬🥶


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 22, 2022)

Really 🤯
🚨| M&Ms cartoon characters are being updated to “commit to gender-balanced leadership teams and an independent 'annual diversity audit' of the company's advertising.”


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2022)

Taking up lino in my office in anticipation of a new carpet being fitted ..... and giving myself a blister on my left hand which means I now cannot grip a golf club.  Lasted two holes today.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 22, 2022)

Football. (Not the physical act of kicking a ball - that’s great) 

Teams not made up of players from the locality/town/city/country they play for and fans professing it’s their “local” team. It’s not a local team. It’s a brand. A brand very very far removed from the place of which the stadium was built. 

And the chants - You…. (insert colour/animal/toolbox item/made up name.)

Sad, tribalistic, odd, irritating.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 22, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Taking up lino in my office in anticipation of a new carpet being fitted ..... and giving myself a blister on my left hand which means I now cannot grip a golf club.  Lasted two holes today.
		
Click to expand...

I hope I've read this correctly and it's not a euphemism 😖😖


----------



## Dando (Jan 22, 2022)

Sat down 90 minutes ago to watch a 45 minute documentary with Mrs d.
Still got 20 minutes left


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 22, 2022)

People (who shall be nameless but the culprit shares a home with me) who cannot cut a straight slice of bread from the uncut loaf.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 22, 2022)

Piece said:



			Watford FC last night. 💩🤬

Waste of time, money and petrol.
		
Click to expand...

Just look forward to (more of the same?) next year!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2022)

Piece said:



			Watford FC last night. 💩🤬

Waste of time, money and petrol.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue. Very poor performance. Given your clubs history with sacking managers is Ranieri in trouble? Surely at some point they need to give a manager time to build the side up. Whether that means being a bit like my own club and being a yo-yo side for a few seasons than surely that has to be better than another manager in


----------



## Pants (Jan 22, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			People (who shall be nameless but the culprit shares a home with me) who cannot cut a straight slice of bread from the uncut loaf.
		
Click to expand...

Know exactly what you mean mate.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 22, 2022)

backwoodsman said:
People (who shall be nameless but the culprit shares a home with me) who cannot cut a straight slice of bread from the uncut loaf.
Know exactly what you mean mate.  

Are they left-handed?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 22, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			People (who shall be nameless but the culprit shares a home with me) who cannot cut a straight slice of bread from the uncut loaf.
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t realise Mrs BiM had moved out.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 22, 2022)

2blue said:



backwoodsman said:
People (who shall be nameless but the culprit shares a home with me) who cannot cut a straight slice of bread from the uncut loaf.
Know exactly what you mean mate. 

Are they left-handed?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. I think she just tries to cut it with a spoon...


----------



## Pants (Jan 22, 2022)

I gave her a mitre block to use.  I'm sure that she used the 45* slot


----------



## Dando (Jan 23, 2022)

2blue said:



backwoodsman said:
People (who shall be nameless but the culprit shares a home with me) who cannot cut a straight slice of bread from the uncut loaf.
Know exactly what you mean mate. 

Are they left-handed?
		
Click to expand...

There’s no need to be leftist!
Some of us are capable of cutting bread ok


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2022)

My first piece of toast is generally 2 inches thick one end and virtually nothing the other end when Mrs d has mutilated the bread.


----------



## Piece (Jan 23, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't argue. Very poor performance. Given your clubs history with sacking managers is Ranieri in trouble? Surely at some point they need to give a manager time to build the side up. Whether that means being a bit like my own club and being a yo-yo side for a few seasons than surely that has to be better than another manager in
		
Click to expand...

I can answer that a few ways. Based on our track record he goes, definitely. Based on his record since he joined, he goes. Based on what I’ve seen the past few years, lots of head coaches and the team plays the same, so it doesn’t matter who is in charge. This is where our model falls down in that the hierarchy buy the players and the coach has to do with those players. So it’s no surprise that the same or similar players give you same results, and thus the coach in charge is currently irrelevant. 

Personally I wasn’t too keen as I think CR70 is out dated.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 23, 2022)

chrisd said:



			My first piece of toast is generally 2 inches thick one end and virtually nothing the other end when Mrs d has mutilated the bread.
		
Click to expand...

I feel her pain. I am a man of many talents. Slicing bread is not one of them 🙄


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I feel her pain. I am a man of many talents. Slicing bread is not one of them 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm are you really sure about your sexuality?


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 23, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Mmmm are you really sure about your sexuality?
		
Click to expand...

I’m great with a drill.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I’m great with a drill.
		
Click to expand...

Non binary?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2022)

A non celebrity arrested again😡. As discussed on here before.


----------



## Dando (Jan 23, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			A non celebrity arrested again😡. As discussed on here before.
		
Click to expand...

She really is a vile creature


----------



## bobmac (Jan 23, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			People (who shall be nameless but the culprit shares a home with me) who cannot cut a straight slice of bread from the uncut loaf.
		
Click to expand...

Next birthday present?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			She really is a vile creature
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to tone it down as the original thread is blocked, but 🤬


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2022)

The standard of parking at the Kings golf club Inverness. Tbh some of these guys would have done a better job if they had handbrake turned into some of the spaces. Was room for ay least 10 more cars if people showed a bit more consideration.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 23, 2022)

Bell end cyclists on main roads without helmets.


----------



## drdel (Jan 23, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Bell end cyclists on main roads without helmets.
		
Click to expand...

From the end of the month they can do pretty much what they like as the new Highway Code gives them almost total impunity.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 23, 2022)

drdel said:



			From the end of the month they can do pretty much what they like as the new Highway Code gives them almost total impunity.
		
Click to expand...

No change there then!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2022)

Had a run-in with some bicyclists today..
Going along a rural road that undulates a bit.
Bikes pick up speed going down, slow down going up.
Looked like a cycling club and they were stretched out out for at least a 1/4 mile, maybe more, so room for me to move out and move in a few times.
Holding behind a group of 4 or 5 as we went up hill onto a plateau 
Overtook them on the flat and then held behind another group on the flat as there were more bikes coming the other way.
Holding station....all of a sudden the bunch I'd passed a minute ago were thundering past me - one of them actually clipped my door mirror.
And when I got past them all I got given the finger and various other gestures...it took a lot of self-discipline to not give anything back.
And I was being perfectly correct, safe and courteous to them all the time..
Some groups don't help their kind.


----------



## Brads (Jan 23, 2022)

Random car drivers complaining about cyclists.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2022)

Brads said:



			Random car drivers complaining about cyclists.
		
Click to expand...

When the car drivers are following the rules and the cyclists are behaving like school kids......


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 23, 2022)

🤯

Cyclists will be told to ride in the centre of the lane to make themselves more visible to motorists under far-reaching changes to the rules of the road intended to improve safety and “unleash our nation of cyclists”.

The updated Highway Code, which takes effect on Saturday, will also encourage cyclists to ride two abreast and require motorists to leave a minimum of 1.5 metres (nearly 5ft) when overtaking.

Even if there are adjoining cycle lanes and tracks, cyclists will not be obliged to use them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 23, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			🤯

Cyclists will be told to ride in the centre of the lane to make themselves more visible to motorists under far-reaching changes to the rules of the road intended to improve safety and “unleash our nation of cyclists”.

The updated Highway Code, which takes effect on Saturday, will also encourage cyclists to ride two abreast and require motorists to leave a minimum of 1.5 metres (nearly 5ft) when overtaking.

Even if there are adjoining cycle lanes and tracks, cyclists will not be obliged to use them.
		
Click to expand...

This is going to lead to a number of encounters, gestures and general grumpiness. Personally I find cyclists in hi-vis gear to be very visible, no need to slow up traffic by cycling in the middle of the road.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm going to run a book on how long it takes me to get rear-ended(ooh er missus) at a junction when one of the kids waits to let a pedestrian cross while we're turning left. 
It's suggested that only 1 in 3 drivers are aware of the rules changing and less than that understand them..
The rollout of info from the Government and assorted agencies has been nothing short of a load of bollocks....

It's going to be carnage..............and people will die.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 23, 2022)

I bet said council won't be doing much maintenance and so the whole high Street will end up smelling of wee


https://www.kentonline.co.uk/canter...-plan-to-stop-people-weeing-in-high-s-261128/


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			I bet said council won't be doing much maintenance and so the whole high Street will end up smelling of wee


https://www.kentonline.co.uk/canter...-plan-to-stop-people-weeing-in-high-s-261128/

Click to expand...

What a time to be alive......


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2022)

Sandown, Isle of Wight.


----------



## cliveb (Jan 23, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			The updated Highway Code, which takes effect on Saturday, will also encourage cyclists to ride two abreast and require *motorists to leave a minimum of 1.5 metres (nearly 5ft) when overtaking.*

Click to expand...

Nothing is new. When I was learning to drive nearly 50 years ago, my instructor told me to give cyclists 5ft, because that's the width of a cyclist on their side 😆
(And he also said to leave 3ft passing parked cars, because that's the width or an open door)


----------



## Brads (Jan 23, 2022)

Ahem
For
Folk that do the whole cyclist visibility thing
Hi viz is crap
Contrast is what counts, which is why I wear black most of the time


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2022)

Black is one of the worst colours to wear where I live, and hi-viz is easily the best.
Hi-viz is the best contrast, but what do I know, I've only been driving/cycling for 45 years.


----------



## RichA (Jan 23, 2022)

Brads said:



			Ahem
For
Folk that do the whole cyclist visibility thing
Hi viz is crap
Contrast is what counts, which is why I wear black most of the time
		
Click to expand...

Likewise. Hate seeing cyclists in high viz yellow. I've always gone for anything non-camouflaging but always front and rear lights - bright ones. Crap drivers will always buzz you or just not see you whatever you wear.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 23, 2022)

I used to ride a big white motorbike and people still didn't see me.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 23, 2022)

Cyclists wearing black at dusk or later with no front lights are possibly going to die at some point. And it’s the motorist who gets the blame. 

See and be seen always


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 23, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Cyclists wearing black at dusk or later with no front lights are possibly going to die at some point. *And it’s the motorist who gets the blame.*

See and be seen always
		
Click to expand...

Not really true, Phil. There’s a load a research that’s been done relating to conspicuity and night time collisions - if it’s shown that a pedestrian or cyclist cannot be seen, then a motorist is unlikely to be held responsible for a collision.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2022)

Slime said:



			Sandown, Isle of Wight.
		
Click to expand...

Why. We go over every two years to play Shanklin and Sandown in a club match and always have a decent time. Some good places to eat and drink. Never bothered too much about where we stay as its only a place to kip down for the night


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why. We go over every two years to play Shanklin and Sandown in a club match and always have a decent time. Some good places to eat and drink. Never bothered too much about where we stay as its only a place to kip down for the night
		
Click to expand...

It's one of the most depressing places I've ever been to.
Okay, it is January, but what a derelict, dismal and unwelcoming place it is .............................. absolutely awful.


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2022)

return forumites under a new name playing dumb


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 24, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Not really true, Phil. There’s a load a research that’s been done relating to conspicuity and night time collisions - if it’s shown that a pedestrian or cyclist cannot be seen, then a *motorist is unlikely to be held responsible for a collision*.
		
Click to expand...

Legally perhaps, but what of the mental damage to the driver?

A few years ago there was an incident whereby a woman driver hit and seriously damaged a young child on the road.
At first you think dangerous driving ? But the child was with a group playing chicken whereby a child is told to run across the road from behind a car in front of a car as late as they dare. 
The woman was never to blame, she had no chance of avoiding the child and whilst legally she was clearly innocent the damage done to her mentally was severe.
She later killed herself as a result.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 24, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			I bet said council won't be doing much maintenance and so the whole high Street will end up smelling of wee


https://www.kentonline.co.uk/canter...-plan-to-stop-people-weeing-in-high-s-261128/

Click to expand...

But, by all accounts, it already does?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 24, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			See and be seen always
		
Click to expand...

And pedestrians, there's a child in both pictures below.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			It's one of the most depressing places I've ever been to.
Okay, it is January, but what a derelict, dismal and unwelcoming place it is .............................. absolutely awful.
		
Click to expand...

So not a fan then. To be fair a lot of resort towns are like that in Winter


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

How the hell has Doughnuts not been eliminated from Masked Singer yet?? He's bloody awful, it's 100% Michael Owen! Get him off!


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 24, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Legally perhaps, but what of the mental damage to the driver?

A few years ago there was an incident whereby a woman driver hit and seriously damaged a young child on the road.
At first you think dangerous driving ? But the child was with a group playing chicken whereby a child is told to run across the road from behind a car in front of a car as late as they dare.
The woman was never to blame, she had no chance of avoiding the child and whilst legally she was clearly innocent the damage done to her mentally was severe.
She later killed herself as a result.
		
Click to expand...

I was responding to the suggestion that a driver would be held responsible for hitting a cyclist/pedestrian they couldn’t actually see. The trauma suffered by that driver is a different matter altogether.


----------



## RichA (Jan 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			How the hell has Doughnuts not been eliminated from Masked Singer yet?? He's bloody awful, it's 100% Michael Owen! Get him off!
		
Click to expand...

Dreadful singer, but he plays the crowd. If it is Michael Owen the doughnut suit suits him. All of a sudden he has a personality. Can see it being another member of the team v Argentina in 1998, putting on a Liverpool accent. Maybe Le Saux.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 24, 2022)

Getting an email from our energy provider, congratulating us on changing our energy tariff - not sure what we are meant to celebrate when our monthly bill has more than doubled


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

RichA said:



			Dreadful singer, but he plays the crowd. If it is Michael Owen the doughnut suit suits him. All of a sudden he has a personality. Can see it being another member of the team v Argentina in 1998, putting on a Liverpool accent. Maybe Le Saux.
		
Click to expand...

Other clues from previous weeks pointed to Owen, like there was one about 150 goals I think. I'll be shocked if it isn't him anyway.


----------



## RichA (Jan 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Other clues from previous weeks pointed to Owen, like there was one about 150 goals I think. I'll be shocked if it isn't him anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I'm just stunned how much personality he's putting into it. If it is him, it's his best TV performance ever.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

RichA said:



			Me too. I'm just stunned how much personality he's putting into it. If it is him, it's his best TV performance ever.
		
Click to expand...

Well the things he says in the VTs are scripted so that probably helps.


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			return forumites under a new name playing dumb
		
Click to expand...

Oh, what am I missing ........................ I'm probably too stupid to even notice!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			Oh, what am I missing ........................ I'm probably too stupid to even notice!
		
Click to expand...

You are not the only one. 

That said, if my life was that dependent on a forum that I had to sneak back on under an alias then I would have to take a long hard look at my life in general. Enjoy contributing on here but it would not be the end of my world if that stopped.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 24, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I was responding to the suggestion that a driver would be held responsible for hitting a cyclist/pedestrian they couldn’t actually see. The trauma suffered by that driver is a different matter altogether.
		
Click to expand...

In a way yes, but in a way no.
The lady in question was driving along  a narrow road with cars parked both sides.( only room for 1 car at a time with cars parked both sides).  
She wasn’t going fast, but the child ran out from being crouched down behind a car and got 1 foot out from the parked car before bein hit. She never saw him until she hit him as it was impossible to do so.
 It wasn’t the Injuring the boy that caused her trauma, but the sheer fright of not seeing the child until impact and that sheer fright of the situation is what she never got over.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2022)

Steve Wright.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 24, 2022)

A car park I parked in yesterday has an option to pay later within 24 hours rather than walk to the pay machine. 

Brilliant, revolutionary, time saving until when you remember 26 hours has passed. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2022)

This is just so wrong. The sellers are bang out of line. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-60115606


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2022)

The great BBC witch hunt machine.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2022)

Captainron said:



			This is just so wrong. The sellers are bang out of line. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-60115606

Click to expand...

Wow.

Fair play to Purple Bricks


----------



## Slab (Jan 25, 2022)

After all these years how are search engines so poor (google in particular)

If I search for abc item in xyz colour don’t show me websites that only sell that item in other colours… as part of the top results!
(oh and you'd think by now they could eliminate sites from the top results that don't even have the item in stock)


----------



## bobmac (Jan 25, 2022)

Captainron said:



			This is just so wrong. The sellers are bang out of line.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-60115606

Click to expand...

I hope they are not having any viewings on the sabbath (whichever day that is) because working on the sabbath is a sin and punishable by stoning to death. Numbers 15:32-36
Isn't religion lovely*

*Other cherry-picked religions are available


----------



## RichA (Jan 25, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Disgusting. Religion should be consigned to history. It’s just an excuse for bigotry and hatred.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not religious or spiritual. 
I know religious people who are not bigoted.
I know people with no religion who are extremely bigoted. 
Most religion is pretty harmless. Some idiots use it as an excuse for their bigotry. Others don't need an excuse.


----------



## Dando (Jan 25, 2022)

Slab said:



			After all these years how are search engines so poor (google in particular)

If I search for abc item in xyz colour don’t show me websites that only sell that item in other colours… as part of the top results!
(oh and you'd think by now they could eliminate sites from the top results that don't even have the item in stock)
		
Click to expand...

i am trying to get Mrs D a pair of trainers that are rarer than a fragger birdie and so i have put the make, style and size in the search bar.

click on the many links and they don't actually have them


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 25, 2022)

My Dyson v6 - oh how I have moaned about it as after a couple of years use, the battery seemed unable to hold more than 10seconds of life.  And then last week - out of the blue and for no apparent reason, the battery is holding as much charge as I need it to...and more...

I thought it might be a one-off - or that I was imagining things - but no...used it many times since and and just used it again - and it's working just grand.

And I have no idea why - what's happened - or what I have done differently.  And that is very irritating and why I post about it on this thread rather than on Things that Gladden the Heart one - because if it returns to it's useless ways I have no idea what to do to fix it. 

Meanwhile I give thanks for some respite from my irritation with my v6.  Still think Dysons are over-hyped; not worth the money, and unlikely to buy another.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 25, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I hope they are not having any viewings on the sabbath (whichever day that is) because working on the sabbath is a sin and punishable by stoning to death. Numbers 15:32-36
Isn't religion lovely*

*Other cherry-picked religions are available
		
Click to expand...

Just as well you don't believe a word of what you've stated as fact something that you think others of a different mindset _should _believe.

Without making any comment on the specific story reported - I can sell my house to whomsoever I want.  When we sold my parents house my brother and I discriminated against an older retired wealthy couple looking to downsize, in favour of the young couple with a 2yr old and another on the way - even although the older couple offered us more for the house.  I guess we were being ageist.  Damn.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My Dyson v6 - oh how I have moaned about it as after a couple of years use, the battery seemed unable to hold more than 10seconds of life.  And then last week - out of the blue and for no apparent reason, the battery is holding as much charge as I need it to...and more...

I thought it might be a one-off - or that I was imagining things - but no...used it many times since and and just used it again - and it's working just grand.

And I have no idea why - what's happened - or what I have done differently.  And that is very irritating and why I post about it on this thread rather than on Things that Gladden the Heart one - because if it returns to it's useless ways I have no idea what to do to fix it.

Meanwhile I give thanks for some respite from my irritation with my v6.  Still think Dysons are over-hyped; not worth the money, and unlikely to buy another.
		
Click to expand...

Agree on Dysons. They used to be great but once production moved abroad and standards dropped they have seriously gone down in quality. Thing is, it is too late and good luck getting spares for anything other than a Dyson if you do have a problem.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The great BBC witch hunt machine.
		
Click to expand...

Ain't no need to be hunting the witches - we know who they are.  As does every single media outlet.

But hey - let's have a go at the BBC and that makes the comment Political.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ain't no need to be hunting the witches - we know who they are.  As does every single media outlet.

But hey - let's have a go at the BBC and that makes the comment Political.
		
Click to expand...

Give it a rest.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Give it a rest.
		
Click to expand...

In respect of criticism of the BBC I don't think it is I who should give it a rest...


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In respect of criticism of the BBC I don't think it is I who should give it a rest...
		
Click to expand...

🥱😴


----------



## bobmac (Jan 25, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just as well you don't believe a word of what you've stated as fact something that you think others of a different mindset _should _believe.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just suggesting that those who tell me the bible is the word of god, should follow all of it, not just the good bits.
Especially those who come knocking on my door a couple of times a year, telling me I must repent.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2022)

Waiting in for an important telephone call due at 9.40 and finally they call at 11.00 without any word of apology. Simple manners cost nothing


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 25, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just as well you don't believe a word of what you've stated as fact something that you think others of a different mindset _should _believe.

Without making any comment on the specific story reported - I can sell my house to whomsoever I want.  When we sold my parents house my brother and I discriminated against an older retired wealthy couple looking to downsize, in favour of the young couple with a 2yr old and another on the way - even although the older couple offered us more for the house.  I guess we were being ageist.  Damn.
		
Click to expand...

It is a well known "fact "that mainstream Christianity believes that the Bible is the Word of God. When this is a pointed out in a discussion , usually to refute such a belief, then some, most these days, say that particular tenet is not their belief.  But when it suits, the Bible is referenced by them to support their standpoint.
IOW -  cherry picking at its finest.!

And as to selling your house to whomsoever you wish,- fine.....but not now so straightforward.like running a boarding house....cannot discriminate on guests.
What would you be saying if someone refused to sell a house to you because you were religious, I wonder?


----------



## chellie (Jan 25, 2022)

Getting part way to work and realising I'd left my trainers at home so no gym after work today. Still doing my beach walk though shortly.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2022)

A road closure on the way to work. No warning in advance (warning of closure was right next to the actual closure and only appeared today. Diversion signs start half way along the diversion route and the route is a one lane country track with no room for passing traffic unless you go in a hedge.


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2022)

Middlesex CC and its utterly out of date/touch chairman Mike O'Farrell

and they wonder why theres a problem.....


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			Middlesex CC and its utterly out of date/touch chairman Mike O'Farrell

and they wonder why theres a problem.....
		
Click to expand...

Did you hear what he said? Or just read the headlines/news article.
Perhaps not so much 'out of date/touch' as 'inept'.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I'm just suggesting that those who tell me the bible is the word of god, should follow all of it, not just the good bits.
Especially those who come knocking on my door a couple of times a year, telling me I must repent.
		
Click to expand...


That could be one long repenting session


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 25, 2022)

Anyone know what is causing the massive traffic congestion on the M20 for the last few days.
Nothing about it on the news.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 25, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That could be one long repenting session  

Click to expand...

I might finish just in time for the rapture, whenever that's going to be.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 25, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I might finish just in time for *the rapture*, whenever that's going to be. 

Click to expand...

That's a bit of a modern term for one so keen to highlight Old Testament text!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 25, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			That's a bit of a modern term for one so keen to highlight Old Testament text!
		
Click to expand...

Do me a favour, go and stalk someone else


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2022)

GB72 said:



			A road closure on the way to work. *No warning in advance* (warning of closure was right next to the actual closure and only appeared today. Diversion signs start half way along the diversion route and the route is a one lane country track with no room for passing traffic unless you go in a hedge.
		
Click to expand...

If they were emergency works how could there be advance warning?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 25, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Do me a favour, go and stalk someone else
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			If they were emergency works how could there be advance warning?
		
Click to expand...

They were not emergency works, they were what appeared to planned works to the services connecting to a small development on the edge of a village. They had also managed to produce a proper sign stating that it was giving advanced warning of the road being closed from 25th January to 31st January but did not actually put that sign up until the morning of 25th.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2022)

GB72 said:



			They were not emergency works, they were what appeared to planned works to the services connecting to a small development on the edge of a village. They had also managed to produce a proper sign stating that it was giving advanced warning of the road being closed from 25th January to 31st January but did not actually put that sign up until the morning of 25th.
		
Click to expand...

Then complain to your local highway department about their failure to put out the advance warning signs; if it’s a permit condition then they can get penalised for non compliance. If they had done that down here the permit would have been revoked.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Then complain to your local highway department about their failure to put out the advance warning signs; if it’s a permit condition then they can get penalised for non compliance. If they had done that down here the permit would have been revoked.
		
Click to expand...

I am randomly irritated not massively outraged. Will take another route in the morning.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I am randomly irritated not massively outraged. Will take another route in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be more thanrandomly irritated, maybe massively outraged, when they do it again, and those sort of companies will.


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2022)

Think we need a massively outraged thread


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 25, 2022)

Part of an E mail from my club yesterday......


"Unfortunately, as many of you will be aware, at lunchtime today there was an incident involving two youths riding scramble bikes across the golf course.

Members and staff did their best to diffuse the situation but not before three of the greens had been damaged.

The greens affected are on Holes 5, 6 & 7. The worst being the 5th which has been moved to a temporary green until repaired and fit to play.

The incident has been reported to Cheshire Police and is currently being investigated"


Marvellous.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			You'll be more thanrandomly irritated, maybe massively outraged, when they do it again, and those sort of companies will.
		
Click to expand...

I live in a village in the backside of nowwhere, we do not see roadworks or development very often, I am not suspecting a raft of it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 25, 2022)

8 hours of solid meetings - not what I was expecting. Head ache and now outside for a walk and freezing!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 25, 2022)

chellie said:



			Getting part way to work and realising I'd left my trainers at home so no gym after work today. Still doing my beach walk though shortly.
		
Click to expand...

Not having to go to the gym. That should be in “Things that gladden your heart thread”!


----------



## chellie (Jan 25, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Not having to go to the gym. That should be in “Things that gladden your heart thread”!
		
Click to expand...

Noo, as I've just started back and have realised how much I've missed it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 25, 2022)

Today's weather. So flipping cold. 4 hours cycle instructing and even my long johns couldn't stop me from freezing my ass off. Chilled to the bone.


----------



## RichA (Jan 25, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Today's weather. So flipping cold. 4 hours cycle instructing and even my long johns couldn't stop me from freezing my ass off. Chilled to the bone.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, weird this afternoon.
Played early golf a couple weeks ago when "feels like" temperature was -6°C. No problem. 
Walked home from the station today with "feels like" at +1°C and thought I might not make it.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 25, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Part of an E mail from my club yesterday......


"Unfortunately, as many of you will be aware, at lunchtime today there was an incident involving two youths riding scramble bikes across the golf course.

Members and staff did their best to diffuse the situation but not before three of the greens had been damaged.

The greens affected are on Holes 5, 6 & 7. The worst being the 5th which has been moved to a temporary green until repaired and fit to play.

The incident has been reported to Cheshire Police and is currently being investigated"


Marvellous. 

Click to expand...

Spontaneous 'Shotgun Start' called for!
Hope the repairs work quickly.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 25, 2022)

RichA said:



			Yep, weird this afternoon.
Played early golf a couple weeks ago when "feels like" temperature was -6°C. No problem.
Walked home from the station today with "feels like" at +1°C and thought I might not make it.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Feels like was zero all day but it just seemed to seep into my bones. Got warm at lunch and the second I stepped out again I was chilled. Pretty impressed all the kids kept going with very little complaint!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed. Feels like was zero all day but it just seemed to seep into my bones. Got warm at lunch and the second I stepped out again I was chilled. Pretty impressed all the kids kept going with very little complaint!
		
Click to expand...

Was out playing first thing and it was chilly but not that bad..
Sat waiting for a pupil at 3pm and it felt like a new ice age was starting....


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed. Feels like was zero all day but it just seemed to seep into my bones. Got warm at lunch and the second I stepped out again I was chilled. Pretty impressed all the kids kept going with very little complaint!
		
Click to expand...

I know the feeling. It only reached 16*C today, unfortunately with a wind chill taking it down further.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 25, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			I know the feeling. It only reached 16*C today, unfortunately with a wind chill taking it down further.
		
Click to expand...

You can go off people you know!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			You can go off people you know!
		
Click to expand...

 We’re too acclimatised to Spain now. 16* is freezing for us.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 25, 2022)

Dogs Behaving (Very) Badly
Confirmation that there are no bad dogs, just bad owners.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 25, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Anyone know what is causing the massive traffic congestion on the M20 for the last few days.
Nothing about it on the news.
		
Click to expand...

Whereabouts was it supposed to be?

I did London/Ashford/London yesterday and there wasn't anything. But perhaps it was  closer to Dover? If so, I think I heard on the news that that the port of Dover is having trouble getting lorries in/out and there's tailbacks. (Covid/Brexit/Driver shortage/whatever apparently). Its possible they are stretching back as far as the M20 perhaps?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			You can go off people you know!
		
Click to expand...

Only if you liked him in the first place...


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 25, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Part of an E mail from my club yesterday......


"Unfortunately, as many of you will be aware, at lunchtime today there was an incident involving two youths riding scramble bikes across the golf course.

Members and staff did their best to diffuse the situation but not before three of the greens had been damaged.

The greens affected are on Holes 5, 6 & 7. The worst being the 5th which has been moved to a temporary green until repaired and fit to play.

The incident has been reported to Cheshire Police and is currently being investigated"


Marvellous. 

Click to expand...

I'd call that a lot more than a random irritation. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 26, 2022)

Hunting for a shade sail with straight edges rather than the regular ones which curve seems to be impossible.
Found some on Wayfair so I ordered a couple last week, I’ve just come across reviews for that website 🙈


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Whereabouts was it supposed to be?

I did London/Ashford/London yesterday and there wasn't anything. But perhaps it was  closer to Dover? If so, I think I heard on the news that that the port of Dover is having trouble getting lorries in/out and there's tailbacks. (Covid/Brexit/Driver shortage/whatever apparently). Its possible they are stretching back as far as the M20 perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

There was a fairly long queue into Dover, reports were of changes by the French to crossing documentation, and some ferry 's ( 3 I believe) out of action due to  being serviced. The queue wasnt anywhere nearly  as long as I've seen and was now near to Ashford where I live


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 26, 2022)

There's something between things that can be considered irritations, but perhaps slightly more - just laughable. This is one of those things. 

"Cultural appropriation specialists". 

I dare anyone in here to make SWEDISH meat balls! 

https://news.sky.com/story/jamie-ol...DNp2Dj2vpVhK7Im5DxW6RV0Q6MoYqjbdE-XpSxbD3Xsdw


----------



## IanM (Jan 26, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			There's something between things that can be considered irritations, but perhaps slightly more - just laughable. This is one of those things.

"Cultural appropriation specialists".

I dare anyone in here to make SWEDISH meat balls!

https://news.sky.com/story/jamie-ol...DNp2Dj2vpVhK7Im5DxW6RV0Q6MoYqjbdE-XpSxbD3Xsdw

Click to expand...

Just read his job ads in the Guardian,  you'll either die laughing or blow a fuse!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 26, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			There's something between things that can be considered irritations, but perhaps slightly more - just laughable. This is one of those things.

"Cultural appropriation specialists".

I dare anyone in here to make SWEDISH meat balls!

https://news.sky.com/story/jamie-ol...DNp2Dj2vpVhK7Im5DxW6RV0Q6MoYqjbdE-XpSxbD3Xsdw

Click to expand...

what a load of woke horlicks. The world has gone mad over the last 5 years or so!


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			what a load of woke horlicks. The world has gone mad over the last 5 years or so!
		
Click to expand...

...................... and don't get me started on Snow White!


----------



## Dando (Jan 26, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			There's something between things that can be considered irritations, but perhaps slightly more - just laughable. This is one of those things.

"Cultural appropriation specialists".

I dare anyone in here to make SWEDISH meat balls!

https://news.sky.com/story/jamie-ol...DNp2Dj2vpVhK7Im5DxW6RV0Q6MoYqjbdE-XpSxbD3Xsdw

Click to expand...

I wonder if Jamie Oliver was thinking what could make him an even bigger prick than he was already was when he thought of this


----------



## IanM (Jan 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			I wonder if Jamie Oliver was thinking what could make him an even bigger prick than he was already was when he thought of this
		
Click to expand...

Quite an achievement!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2022)

I think Oliver has always had an inflated ego and so it has been interesting to see him come down a notch or two with his various crusades and subsequent controversies as well as a number of failed business projects. Not like he's short of a million or two. However given how woke the world has become and the flak his dish names have had according to the article it does seem to make some sense to try and protect himself. 

That said I still think he's an idiot who has had his time


----------



## Dando (Jan 26, 2022)

IanM said:



			Quite an achievement!
		
Click to expand...

He’s more than up to the job


----------



## ADB (Jan 26, 2022)

Buying tickets to stadium events - and I’ll tag on viagogo - criminal


----------



## ADB (Jan 26, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My Dyson v6 - oh how I have moaned about it as after a couple of years use, the battery seemed unable to hold more than 10seconds of life.  And then last week - out of the blue and for no apparent reason, the battery is holding as much charge as I need it to...and more...

I thought it might be a one-off - or that I was imagining things - but no...used it many times since and and just used it again - and it's working just grand.

And I have no idea why - what's happened - or what I have done differently.  And that is very irritating and why I post about it on this thread rather than on Things that Gladden the Heart one - because if it returns to it's useless ways I have no idea what to do to fix it.

Meanwhile I give thanks for some respite from my irritation with my v6.  Still think Dysons are over-hyped; not worth the money, and unlikely to buy another.
		
Click to expand...

Just buy a new battery for £20 - works perfectly after that (well mine did)


----------



## RichA (Jan 26, 2022)

I have no particular interest in Jamie Oliver anymore, but he did inspire many people (including me) to think a bit more about what they cooked and what they fed their kids a few years ago. Not necessarily a bad thing.
Most of the Sunday Times article is behind a paywall, but it looks like a run of the mill Sunday supplement interview which the other publications' websites have snipped one small part of to use as clickbait for their wokesmellers persuivant.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 26, 2022)

Disney are set to remake Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, however there are calls to abandon the term dwarfs.

🤯


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2022)

ADB said:



			Just buy a new battery for £20 - works perfectly after that (well mine did)
		
Click to expand...

...as I have said...it is now working perfectly and I have no idea why - because it most certainly had stopped doing so.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Disney are set to remake Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, however there are calls to abandon the term dwarfs.

🤯
		
Click to expand...

Though if some wee folks have an issue with the word 'dwarf' due to it having, for them, very negative historical connotations and association with such as 'absurdity'; 'comical character'; 'curiosity' (I give you Queen Victoria's favourite General Tom Thumb) - 'quaint little creatures' and so on - I have no idea why they could be a little sensitive and ask for Disney to consider a change - especially as the film will be aimed at a new young audience.  Opportunity perhaps.  My own initial reaction was a rather resistant 'well that's a pity...really - is that necessary?'  But after a little bit of thought my resistance softened.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Disney are set to remake Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, however there are calls to abandon the term dwarfs.

🤯
		
Click to expand...

I'll bite a little, accepting it's an irritation but this is an interesting subject. I saw what Pete Dinklage said about the remake. His main complaint was the caricature nature of the 7 dwarves in the film, living in caves, reinforcing stereotypes, funny little people etc. I get this. He will have had a lifetime of comments, jibes etc. He is currently promoting his lead role in Cyrano, height finally no longer being an issue, and then he gets asked about the remake.

I can understand his frustration, whilst noting that I'm lucky enough never have had to walk in his shoes.

Perhaps it is one to amend or leave to history?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2022)

Landscape artist of the year on Sky

Apart from the judges being so far up their own posteriors, the paintings they choose week on week are just awful. (Except this weeks winner)


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2022)

HP Ink emailing me to tell me how much of a valued customer I am before quietly adding in that the price goes up 50% at the end of next month. Yep that makes me valued lol


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 26, 2022)

Sergio Garcia. Again on the topic of teeing it up in Saudi Arabia. He wants to “achieve things for his family”. I.e., another one who’s just trying to “make a living for himself and family”. 

53 million dollars on the PGA Tour and 30 million euros on the European Tour in prize money throughout his career. 

It’s bloody sickening.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 26, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Disney are set to remake Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, however there are calls to abandon the term dwarfs.

🤯
		
Click to expand...

There a PC issues with virtually any remake of 'old classic Fairy Tales'. There's even something of an industry satirising the efforts of the PC obsessed with rewriting them! One example has 'seven giants', though the star is still female, which means it's not totally PC!
And there's an amusing version of Little Red Riding Hood that concludes with both LRRH and the Wolf berating the would be 'rescuer'!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll bite a little, accepting it's an irritation but this is an interesting subject. I saw what Pete Dinklage said about the remake. His main complaint was the caricature nature of the 7 dwarves in the film, living in caves, reinforcing stereotypes, funny little people etc. I get this. He will have had a lifetime of comments, jibes etc. He is currently promoting his lead role in Cyrano, height finally no longer being an issue, and then he gets asked about the remake.

I can understand his frustration, whilst noting that I'm lucky enough never have had to walk in his shoes.

Perhaps it is one to amend or leave to history?
		
Click to expand...

  Hey wee man, can Snow White still be white ?


----------



## Neilds (Jan 27, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Hey wee man, can Snow White still be white ?
		
Click to expand...

She is going to be played by a Latino actress (actor?) so they have that part covered


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Hey wee man, can Snow White still be white ?
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^what he said 😉


----------



## Dando (Jan 27, 2022)

Getting woken up at 5am as my eldest picked her girlfriend up.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2022)

DVSA.....again.
Mandatory mask wearing ceased at midnight.
Have we, as driving instructors,  had any guidance as to whether we, and our pupils, have to continue with masks for lessons and tests..?
Well, that's a big fat NO.......
Knowing DVSA we will have to continue with mask ( no problem here) but people are going to turn up for tests today thinking they don't have to wear one..and if the examiner believes the car has been used for a lesson without masks being used then that test will get cancelled. 
Not asking for much really...they've only had a week to think about it...they make my life a misery...
It's been the same since Lockdown 1 ..we get infkr 2 or 3 days after the fact......
Peasants


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 27, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			what a load of woke horlicks. The world has gone mad over the last 5 years or so!
		
Click to expand...

Food is a real cultural identifier, so Oliver and other celeb chefs should very much be paying attention when they decide to bastardise someone's national dish for thier own profit.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 27, 2022)

Online hatred towards a person based solely upon a mode of transport they may use following news stories of the new Highway code rules.


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Online hatred towards a person based solely upon a mode of transport they may use following news stories of the new Highway code rules.
		
Click to expand...

I blame the inbetweeners


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 27, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Food is a real cultural identifier, so Oliver and other celeb chefs should very much be paying attention when they decide to bastardise someone's national dish for thier own profit.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for correcting our random irritaion. Very gracious of you


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2022)

Paying my tax bill.....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 28, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Paying my tax bill.....


Click to expand...

I'll see your paying your tax bill and raise you having to pay Mrs Colch's tax bill (as well as my own) because she claims not to know how to do it.


----------



## Red devil (Jan 28, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Paying my tax bill.....


Click to expand...

Why don't you write to HMRC and say you've written off this year's tax like Mr Sunak has with £4.5 billion off our money obtained by criminals and deemed unrecoverable. 
I'm sure they'll understand


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 28, 2022)

Establishment cover up that’s my irritation today.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 28, 2022)

Red devil said:



			Why don't you write to HMRC and say you've written off this year's tax like Mr Sunak has with £4.5 billion off our money obtained by criminals and deemed unrecoverable.
I'm sure they'll understand
		
Click to expand...

And conveniently forgotten about in the arguement over NIC increases.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 28, 2022)

Cyclists using a live traffic lane when there is tarmaced full cycle road with 2 lanes , junctions and.traffic lights. They spent a Royal heap on re doing the Elephant and Castle junction and feeder roads, but still there are cyclists who refuse to use the infrastructure, wear anything other than black or use lights.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Paying my tax bill.....


Click to expand...

I'm leaving mine as late as possible, akin to conceding a 96th minute equaliser😁😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2022)

Red devil said:



			Why don't you write to HMRC and say you've written off this year's tax like Mr Sunak has with £4.5 billion off our money obtained by criminals and deemed unrecoverable.
I'm sure they'll understand
		
Click to expand...

Take a bow sir 👏👏👏


----------



## fundy (Jan 28, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm leaving mine as late as possible, akin to conceding a 96th minute equaliser😁😁
		
Click to expand...

more than 6 mins injury time this year Stu


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2022)

fundy said:



			more than 6 mins injury time this year Stu 

Click to expand...

I know, my accountant rang me this morning with the good news.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 28, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Cyclists using a live traffic lane when there is tarmaced full cycle road with 2 lanes , junctions and.traffic lights. They spent a Royal heap on re doing the Elephant and Castle junction and feeder roads, but still there are cyclists who refuse to use the infrastructure, wear anything other than black or use lights.
		
Click to expand...

What makes me laugh is when they wait at lights, they could just get off and cross the road on foot and be on their way. 
Noooooo they wait like wet kippers and then pull off at a snails pace. 

Road terrorists especially those that do it for “leisure”.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 28, 2022)

Flippin NHS incompetence! 
 A week ago I was contacted to go into hospital next Tuesday for a radical prostatectomy.  I told the person that I'd certainly be there but I hadn't had 2 of the scans that were planned. "If I dont ring you back then all will be good just turn up as planned"

I got given various stuff to do, blood tests, pre op appointment,  attending a forum etc etc. I mentioned at yesterdays forum that the scans need cancelling as I clearly dont need them. Today I've sorted out the Covid test, as well as a host of personal  stuff that the time to convalesce would affect, delayed an eye injection that was booked, just starting to isolate etc etc 

Phone call this afternoon  - can't go ahead without the scans !!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 28, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Flippin NHS incompetence!
A week ago I was contacted to go into hospital next Tuesday for a radical prostatectomy.  I told the person that I'd certainly be there but I hadn't had 2 of the scans that were planned. "If I dont ring you back then all will be good just turn up as planned"

I got given various stuff to do, blood tests, pre op appointment,  attending a forum etc etc. I mentioned at yesterdays forum that the scans need cancelling as I clearly dont need them. Today I've sorted out the Covid test, as well as a host of personal  stuff that the time to convalesce would affect, delayed an eye injection that was booked, just starting to isolate etc etc

Phone call this afternoon  - can't go ahead without the scans !!
		
Click to expand...

That's awful. Clearly distressing for you but also sounds like a waste of money and resources for the NHS...I hate to think of the scale of such inefficiencies and the impact on funding/budgets.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			That's awful. Clearly distressing for you but also sounds like a waste of money and resources for the NHS...I hate to think of the scale of such inefficiencies and the impact on funding/budgets.
		
Click to expand...

 To be fair Amanda, it's my first complaint after being under surveillance for 4 years but I told them I hadn't had the 2 scans and the person concerned said she'll email the consultant  - can't believe he got it wrong !


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 28, 2022)

chrisd said:



			To be fair Amanda, it's my first complaint after being under surveillance for 4 years but I told them I hadn't had the 2 scans and the person concerned said she'll email the consultant  - can't believe he got it wrong !
		
Click to expand...

Well that is reassuring. I guess with an organisation that is so huge they don't always join the dots as we'd hope! Maybe she forgot to email the consultant...or he forgot to reply. We've all done that but when it involves patient care the stakes are so much higher. Hopefully they'll sort it out sooner rather than later for you.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 28, 2022)

@chrisd 
Hope you get sorted out soon buddymate, couple of guys in my society have had the same procedure and they are doing really well, back swinging and playing golf as well 🤭👍😎


----------



## chrisd (Jan 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Well that is reassuring. I guess with an organisation that is so huge they don't always join the dots as we'd hope! Maybe she forgot to email the consultant...or he forgot to reply. We've all done that but when it involves patient care the stakes are so much higher. Hopefully they'll sort it out sooner rather than later for you.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a new date 24th Feb. Just hope it happens then

Thanks for your kind comments


----------



## chrisd (Jan 28, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



@chrisd
Hope you get sorted out soon buddymate, couple of guys in my society have had the same procedure and they are doing really well, back swinging and playing golf as well 🤭👍😎
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil! 

I'm interested how long it took them to return to golf


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 28, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Cheers Phil!

I'm interested how long it took them to return to golf
		
Click to expand...

If it's the same thing, a mate at our place who had similar, is back after about 2 1/2 months .


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 28, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Cheers Phil!

I'm interested how long it took them to return to golf
		
Click to expand...

one was about 3 months,putting etc after about 6 weeks the other about 6 months , putting after 3. everybody’s different. 
The important thing is to take it slowly and if it hurts, stop 👍


----------



## chrisd (Jan 28, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			If it's the same thing, a mate at our place who had similar, is back after about 2 1/2 months .
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			one was about 3 months,putting etc after about 6 weeks the other about 6 months , putting after 3. everybody’s different.
The important thing is to take it slowly and if it hurts, stop 👍
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell!  I was planning on 5 to 6 weeks - I've got 2 4 ball knockout finals to play before the end of March 😖😖


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2022)

Mr Kipling cherry bakewell's only have half a cheery on top🤬🤬


----------



## chrisd (Jan 28, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Mr Kipling cherry bakewell's only have half a cheery on top🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...


Well that puts my problems in proportion  Stu 😁


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 28, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



@chrisd
Hope you get sorted out soon buddymate, couple of guys in my society have had the same procedure and they are doing really well, *back swinging* and playing golf as well 🤭👍😎
		
Click to expand...

Can we keep it clean please


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Can we keep it clean please
		
Click to expand...

I'm impressed that they're back playing golf because they couldn't before......


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 28, 2022)

The price of timber, not even high quality timber, is just out of control now.

£8+ per linear meter of TGV larch is a total joke.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 28, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm impressed that they're back playing golf because they couldn't before......

Click to expand...

This is possibly accurate, but they all enjoy themselves 👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 28, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Bloody hell!  I was planning on 5 to 6 weeks - I've got 2 4 ball knockout finals to play before the end of March 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

To offer a bit of hope, I can't swear that the whole 2 1/2 months was down to the op. Course is not great at the mo' so some may be down to him not feeling like rushing back anyway. (But I'd be prepared for a break as the last thing you need is to rush it...)


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 28, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I've got a new date 24th Feb. Just hope it happens then

Thanks for your kind comments
		
Click to expand...

Should be back playing in April Chris, just as the summer season starts.

Good luck, and here’s hoping for a swift(er) recovery.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 28, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Flippin NHS incompetence!
A week ago I was contacted to go into hospital next Tuesday for a radical prostatectomy.  I told the person that I'd certainly be there but I hadn't had 2 of the scans that were planned. "If I dont ring you back then all will be good just turn up as planned"

I got given various stuff to do, blood tests, pre op appointment,  attending a forum etc etc. I mentioned at yesterdays forum that the scans need cancelling as I clearly dont need them. Today I've sorted out the Covid test, as well as a host of personal  stuff that the time to convalesce would affect, delayed an eye injection that was booked, just starting to isolate etc etc

Phone call this afternoon  - can't go ahead without the scans !!
		
Click to expand...

I and my GP keep getting letters from a Professor of haematology at Bart’s Trust. 
We’ve actually spoken on the phone once. 
I’m a 100 miles away from a hospital in that trust, I’m not his patient and I’ve explained the situation. 

I thought professors are supposed to be smart. This one’s an absolute dunce. He needs to do less conferences and more brain engagement.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 28, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Flippin NHS incompetence!
A week ago I was contacted to go into hospital next Tuesday for a radical prostatectomy.  I told the person that I'd certainly be there but I hadn't had 2 of the scans that were planned. "If I dont ring you back then all will be good just turn up as planned"

I got given various stuff to do, blood tests, pre op appointment,  attending a forum etc etc. I mentioned at yesterdays forum that the scans need cancelling as I clearly dont need them. Today I've sorted out the Covid test, as well as a host of personal  stuff that the time to convalesce would affect, delayed an eye injection that was booked, just starting to isolate etc etc

Phone call this afternoon  - can't go ahead without the scans !!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this Chris and hope all goes well for you. 
You should be back playing golf at probably 6-8 weeks. 
I started first on the putting green. Then took out a 7iron and putter for 9 holes. Just got back in to it slowly and not doing too much too soon. 
If you don't get back in time for your knockouts, so what, your health is more important. 👍


----------



## chrisd (Jan 28, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Sorry to hear this Chris and hope all goes well for you.
You should be back playing golf at probably 6-8 weeks.
I started first on the putting green. Then took out a 7iron and putter for 9 holes. Just got back in to it slowly and not doing too much too soon.
If you don't get back in time for your knockouts, so what, your health is more important. 👍
		
Click to expand...

You're right of course Chris. I'm having mine done using the Da Vinci robot which offers very much more benefits over the open cut surgery - did you have the robot too.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 28, 2022)

Paddy Mcguiness seriously needs to accept that he’s bold 😬🤦‍♂️


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 28, 2022)

chrisd said:



			You're right of course Chris. I'm having mine done using the Da Vinci robot which offers very much more benefits over the open cut surgery - did you have the robot too.
		
Click to expand...

No I opted for open surgery as robotic was fairly new at my time. I'm sure in 12 years prostate procedures have moved on immensely. I reckon you'll be playing a lot sooner than I did.
Is your surgery going to be within the set time line from diagnosis to surgery?


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Paddy Mcguiness seriously needs to accept that he’s bold 😬🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Why, what's he done now?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 29, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			No I opted for open surgery as robotic was fairly new at my time. I'm sure in 12 years prostate procedures have moved on immensely. I reckon you'll be playing a lot sooner than I did.
Is your surgery going to be within the set time line from diagnosis to surgery?
		
Click to expand...

I understand your decision back then but now my hospital have done some 2,000 robot operations. My original diagnosis was 4 years ago, but the Gleason score was 3, I have had biopsies 4 times in 4 years, and only at the last one had a new, more aggressive cancer emerged. I was told at Christmas they would operate in January, maybe February  and I'm now rebooked for the 24th February which is fine, my only complaint is that the day they phoned and said it was the 1st February I told them I hadn't had the 2 scans they needed, and no one bothered to either, reorganize them quicker or, change their date to suit.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 29, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I understand your decision back then but now my hospital have done some 2,000 robot operations. My original diagnosis was 4 years ago, but the Gleason score was 3, I have had biopsies 4 times in 4 years, and only at the last one had a new, more aggressive cancer emerged. I was told at Christmas they would operate in January, maybe February  and I'm now rebooked for the 24th February which is fine, my only complaint is that the day they phoned and said it was the 1st February I told them I hadn't had the 2 scans they needed, and no one bothered to either, reorganize them quicker or, change their date to suit.
		
Click to expand...

I hope it all goes well Chris and on time 👍


----------



## chrisd (Jan 29, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			I hope it all goes well Chris and on time 👍
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul much appreciated 🤞🤞


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 29, 2022)

The new bbq cover I only bought 3 days ago has done a wizard of oz in the storm last night and is nowhere to be seen 🙈


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 29, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The new bbq cover I only bought 3 days ago has done a wizard of oz in the storm last night and is nowhere to be seen 🙈
		
Click to expand...

We have an egg chair in the garden which we have a cover for. We have now learned that when it gets windy we have to remove the cover, bring the chair in temporarily 🙄. It effectively is there to protect against rain and snow, not wind. Not quite what we hoped for 😡 (our cover ended up lodged against our garden fence thankfully. Good luck in your search 👀)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 29, 2022)

Slime said:



			Why, what's he done now?             





Click to expand...

Once your hair gets so thin just shave it off 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have an egg chair in the garden which we have a cover for. We have now learned that when it gets windy we have to remove the cover, bring the chair in temporarily 🙄. It effectively is there to protect against rain and snow, not wind. Not quite what we hoped for 😡 (our cover ended up lodged against our garden fence thankfully. Good luck in your search 👀)
		
Click to expand...

Our egg cover blows off all the time, even when I tie it tightly around the legs somehow the wind gets under it and away it goes! I bought one of these to stash it away over winter….

https://www.diy.com/departments/keter-store-it-out-arc-plastic-garden-storage-box/653851_BQ.prd


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 29, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Our egg cover blows off all the time, even when I tie it tightly around the legs somehow the wind gets under it and away it goes! I bought one of these to stash it away over winter….

https://www.diy.com/departments/keter-store-it-out-arc-plastic-garden-storage-box/653851_BQ.prd

Click to expand...

Last winter I had it in the living room and loved it there. It became my reading chair. Sadly my wife did not agree  😔.

Agree about the cover. I did quite a sophisticated bit of tieing, so I thought, and still it went 🙄.


----------



## DaveR (Jan 29, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Disgusting. Religion should be consigned to history. It’s just an excuse for bigotry and hatred.
		
Click to expand...

It gives a lot of people a lot of comfort.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jan 29, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Once your hair gets so thin just shave it off 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...



Oh BALD! not bold.
We get you now.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Oh BALD! not bold.
We get you now.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he'd been caught snorting washing powder for a while there........


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 29, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Disgusting. Religion should be consigned to history. It’s just an excuse for bigotry and hatred.
		
Click to expand...

But you get a nice break from that on Sundays when they are worshiping their deity, giving you plenty of room on the golf course!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 29, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			But you get a nice break from that on Sundays when they are worshiping their deity, giving you plenty of room on the golf course!  

Click to expand...

Always good to get to clean up the OT on sundays as one the other chasers doesnt work on sundays where possible..


----------



## Dando (Jan 29, 2022)

My eldest asked for her best friend and partner to come over for dinner - not a problem.
We’ve just had 2 others appear and I have no idea who they they are.
They’ll be going hungry as I’m not giving up my home made chicken shish for anyone


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2022)

domino’s pizza


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 29, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			domino’s pizza
		
Click to expand...

Get a cold pizza AGAIN Phil?
Why not try ordering from somewhere else??
Seems pretty obvious 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 30, 2022)

Having a new car battery put on and now my dashboard is lit up like fairy grotto and I can't get rid of them. I've taken it back and the bloke has knocked the lights off once but they all reappear as soon as I drive off. They weren't there before so why are they there now?


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 30, 2022)

Mason Greenwood.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 30, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Mason Greenwood.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. If true that's awful.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2022)

Assessing the damage from yesterday’s storm.
Four big corner tiles have come off the house and smashed a hole in the roof of my pergola 😡 
A tree across the road has come down and taken out a power cable so we’ve had no electricity for 24 hours.
Good news, the Bbq’s are safe 😂


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Wow. If true that's awful.
		
Click to expand...

Those recordings seem pretty damning don't they.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 30, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Those recordings seem pretty damning don't they.
		
Click to expand...

I havent listened to them yet, I just read the article atm .. when kids go for their nap ill listen

his poor gf.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I havent listened to them yet, I just read the article atm .. when kids go for their nap ill listen

his poor gf.
		
Click to expand...

Ive just heard it. Horrific.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Those recordings seem pretty damning don't they.
		
Click to expand...

String him up by his bollocks.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 30, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			String him up by his bollocks.
		
Click to expand...

And the clowns defending him. Just because he plays for your club doesn't mean you have to defend him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			And the clowns defending him. Just because he plays for your club doesn't mean you have to defend him.
		
Click to expand...

Grim.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2022)

Giving that much money to a young lad will end in tears more often than not. Shame they were someone elses


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 30, 2022)

If Mason Greenwood is your opening offer, I return with Robinho.
His appeal against a 9 yr sentence in Italy for a gang rape is dismissed, but still he is a free man in Brazil, and unlikely to serve any time.
Is it any wonder the Brazil national manager says he's a "good man" when he himself has never served time for his sentence in taking part in a gang rape of a 13 yr old.
Robinho article


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 30, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Giving that much money to a young lad will end in tears more often than not. Shame they were someone elses
		
Click to expand...

Except that the vast number of them seem to manage perfectly well! 

The bad ones are the exception rather than the rule. The money doesn’t make them that way.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Giving that much money to a young lad will end in tears more often than not. Shame they were someone elses
		
Click to expand...

Money doesn’t turn someone into a vile rapist


----------



## drdel (Jan 30, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Money doesn’t turn someone into a vile rapist
		
Click to expand...

But may be used to create situation and opportunities.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2022)

Potholes that puncture your bloody tyre!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Potholes that puncture your bloody tyre!
		
Click to expand...

Report to council they can pay out seen it done

If bus route tfl are liable


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Report to council they can pay out seen it done

If bus route tfl are liable
		
Click to expand...

It needs to have been reported previously and ignored, if the council have not repaired within an acceptable period. People can get money but it usually needs to follow this route (there could be exceptions but this is the usual way)


----------



## RichA (Jan 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It needs to have been reported previously and ignored, if the council have not repaired within an acceptable period. People can get money but it usually needs to follow this route (there could be exceptions but this is the usual way)
		
Click to expand...

I'd heard that about New York - didn't know it was the same here.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It needs to have been reported previously and ignored, if the council have not repaired within an acceptable period. People can get money but it usually needs to follow this route (there could be exceptions but this is the usual way)
		
Click to expand...

IIRC it can also be affected by the inspection routine for the road but can't remember exactly what effect that has at the moment.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Report to council they can pay out seen it done

If bus route tfl are liable
		
Click to expand...

We didn't get a photo of the hole as there was nowhere easy to pull in on the way back.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We didn't get a photo of the hole as there was nowhere easy to pull in on the way back.
		
Click to expand...

Should be able to report without a photo, just the location on the road and the receipt for damage 

Worth a try


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Should be able to report without a photo, just the location on the road and the receipt for damage

Worth a try
		
Click to expand...

Certainly will do, last time I had to get a new tyre it cost me about 80 quid. 😣


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Certainly will do, last time I had to get a new tyre it cost me about 80 quid. 😣
		
Click to expand...

youve not been driving long have you? im just trying to wonder what your post looks like when the clutch goes or something similar


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2022)

Reggie and Bollie(whoever they are ) and their reaction to what Mason Greenwood has done 

Anyone using money , fame , football as some sort of reason needs to have a look at themselves


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2022)

drdel said:



			But may be used to create situation and opportunities.
		
Click to expand...

Benjamin Mendy is a good example of that subject to the outcome of the trial of course. It would be sad if the Greenwood has done what is alleged and the limited evidence doesn't look good good. Shame as he's a young and very talented player and hopefully there is more to this than meets the eye and he can clear his name and get on with his career.


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Benjamin Mendy is a good example of that subject to the outcome of the trial of course. It would be sad if the Greenwood has done what is alleged and the limited evidence doesn't look good good. Shame as he's a young and very talented player and hopefully there is more to this than meets the eye and he can clear his name and get on with his career.
		
Click to expand...


what? because hes a promising footballer its a shame and you hope the evidence isnt true and that this goes away and he can become a great footballer? am i reading this right?


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			what? because hes a promising footballer its a shame and you hope the evidence isnt true and that this goes away and he can become a great footballer? am i reading this right?
		
Click to expand...

 I’m hoping it’s poorly written. Otherwise ffs!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2022)

☝️Wow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			w am i reading this right?
		
Click to expand...

No. As I said the evidence doesn't look good

If he's found guilty then he deserves everything he gets. However if he's not guilty, then his reputation is still tarnished which will harm his career


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2022)

RichA said:



			I'd heard that about New York - didn't know it was the same here.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't swear to it but I've read it enough to think it is the case, not just on internet forums 😄. BiM also adds to it on his post 👍.

To be fair, there are so many miles of road for councils to maintain they can't check every road constantly. They rely on people telling them, on top of inspections of key ones as BiM suggests. The council up here has a very simple report a pothole section on its website. I have used it a number of times and it does get them filled within a few weeks. If everyone assumes that they know, that someone else will report it then they may never actually know about them 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			☝️Wow.
		
Click to expand...

You couldn’t make it up!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 30, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No. As I said the evidence doesn't look good

If he's found guilty then he deserves everything he gets. However if he's not guilty, then his reputation is still tarnished which will harm his career
		
Click to expand...

That’s not at all what you’ve written in the first instance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			☝️Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Just staggering


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2022)

I can hear the alarms 😁


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 30, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Benjamin Mendy is a good example of that subject to the outcome of the trial of course. It would be sad if the Greenwood has done what is alleged and the limited evidence doesn't look good good. Shame as he's a young and very talented player and *hopefully there is more to this than meets the eye and he can clear his name and get on with his career.*

Click to expand...

This does not read well Homer


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wouldn't swear to it but I've read it enough to think it is the case, not just on internet forums 😄. BiM also adds to it on his post 👍.

To be fair, there are so many miles of road for councils to maintain they can't check every road constantly. They rely on people telling them,* on top of inspections of key ones *as BiM suggests. The council up here has a very simple report a pothole section on its website. I have used it a number of times and it does get them filled within a few weeks. If everyone assumes that they know, that someone else will report it then they may never actually know about them 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I think there's a duty to inspect them all, but the frequency of the inspection will depend on the classification of the road in the highway hierarchy (yes, there really is a roads hierarchy).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Benjamin Mendy is a good example of that subject to the outcome of the trial of course. It would be sad if the Greenwood has done what is alleged and the limited evidence doesn't look good good. Shame as he's a young and very talented player and *hopefully there is more to this than meets the eye and he can clear his name and get on with his career.*

Click to expand...




SteveW86 said:



			This does not read well Homer
		
Click to expand...

Not well is an understatement of massive proportions.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2022)

Jesus Christ, could we leave the witch hunt for now? I don't think Homer meant that he hopes Greenwood gets away with knocking a woman about, I'm sure he just misspoke. Shall we move on? 🙄


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Jesus Christ, could we leave the witch hunt for now? I don't think Homer meant that he hopes Greenwood gets away with knocking a woman about, I'm sure he just misspoke. Shall we move on? 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Witch hunt? Misspoke? Are you serious?

Post # 29146 #29150 seem to confirm his thoughts on the matter.

As its a forum and opinions are welcomed, challenging those opinions is allowed and it also is what makes a forum.


Witch hunt😂😂😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Witch hunt? Misspoke? Are you serious?

Post # 29146 #29150 seem to confirm his thoughts on the matter.

As its a forum and opinions are welcomed, challenging those opinions is allowed and it also is what makes a forum.


Witch hunt😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I just took it to mean he hopes the lad is innocent (however unlikely that may be). I'm not sure we needed 8 or 9 people piling on with the tutting a finger wagging.

Edit: just because it's Homer everyone thinks it's a free for all.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I just took it to mean he hopes the lad is innocent (however unlikely that may be). I'm not sure we needed 8 or 9 people piling on with the tutting a finger wagging.

Edit: just because it's Homer everyone thinks it's a free for all.
		
Click to expand...

But it’s ok to pile on in the footy thread when you disagree on an opinion or on Tashy in the covid thread? I guess you’re just being “that guy”

Edit: Exaggerating your response doesn’t help either, it wasn’t 8 or 9 people piling on!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I just took it to mean he hopes the lad is innocent (however unlikely that may be). I'm not sure we needed 8 or 9 people piling on with the tutting a finger wagging.

Edit: just because it's Homer everyone thinks it's a free for all.
		
Click to expand...

I think anyone saying what Homer said would have been pulled up for it. I don’t think there is anything personal there at all and as no posts have been deleted (like they have been in the past) it looks like the mods agree.

Homer could come back and clarify his opinion on the matter if he thinks he has been misinterpreted.


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I just took it to mean he hopes the lad is innocent (however unlikely that may be). I'm not sure we needed 8 or 9 people piling on with the tutting a finger wagging.

Edit: just because it's Homer everyone thinks it's a free for all.
		
Click to expand...


now consider Liverpool Phil had written the post and imagine just how the reaction would have been.....................


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 30, 2022)

Is it another homergate?


----------



## sunshine (Jan 30, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			This does not read well Homer
		
Click to expand...

I read it that Homer is hoping that the allegations turn out to be untrue. I don't think he was hoping that Greenwood will get away with it.

It is too early to make any judgements. Although the way the story was released on instagram was designed to encourage everyone to make a judgement...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I just took it to mean he hopes the lad is innocent (however unlikely that may be). I'm not sure we needed 8 or 9 people piling on with the tutting a finger wagging.

Edit: just because it's Homer everyone thinks it's a free for all.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe those who think sexual assaulting  and attacking women is  grotesque behaviour are simply  appauled by his initial post then after being challenged his further response.🤦🏼‍♂️

Spare me the poor Homer shout please.

I'm a believer of say on here what you would say in public and stand by it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Is it another homergate?

Click to expand...

No, there's not a vokey wedge or sweater in sight. 

As you were.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			But it’s ok to pile on in the footy thread when you disagree on an opinion or on Tashy in the covid thread? I guess you’re just being “that guy”

Click to expand...

No?



fundy said:



			now consider Liverpool Phil had written the post and imagine just how the reaction would have been.....................
		
Click to expand...

Yep, just as bad probably.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 30, 2022)

sunshine said:



			I read it that Homer is hoping that the allegations turn out to be untrue. I don't think he was hoping that Greenwood will get away with it.

It is too early to make any judgements. Although the way the story was released on instagram was designed to encourage everyone to make a judgement...
		
Click to expand...

I just hope it was a poorly written post.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2022)

sunshine said:



			I read it that Homer is hoping that the allegations turn out to be untrue. I don't think he was hoping that Greenwood will get away with it.

It is too early to make any judgements. *Although the way the story was released on instagram was designed to encourage everyone to make a judgement*...
		
Click to expand...


Maybe the victim knew she wouldnt be taken seriously or be accussed of being a gold digger etc as you know, these young rich  footballers wouldnt do nothing like that.  Like all of that has happened before.

Just a thought.


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I just took it to mean he hopes the lad is innocent (however unlikely that may be). I'm not sure we needed 8 or 9 people piling on with the tutting a finger wagging.

Edit: just because it's Homer everyone thinks it's a free for all.
		
Click to expand...

You can’t be an apologist for what everyone thought he said. It read like his biggest concern was for greenwood’s career. Homer can clarify if he needs to. I hope he does.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			You can’t be an apologist for what everyone thought he said. It read like his biggest concern was for greenwood’s career. Homer can clarify if he needs to. I hope he does.
		
Click to expand...

It's just amazing how quickly the pitch forks come out for certain people and not for others.


----------



## DaveR (Jan 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It's just amazing how quickly the pitch forks come out for certain people and not for others.
		
Click to expand...

Certain people leave themselves wide open to criticism.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It's just amazing how quickly the pitch forks come out for certain people and not for others.
		
Click to expand...

Please stop it. Its the post and not the poster 100%.

I'm amazed that any decent persons 1st  thought after reading/hearing the audio, is the impact it'll have on his career.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It's just amazing how quickly the pitch forks come out for certain people and not for others.
		
Click to expand...

Have you listened to the audio or read the transcript; if you have, please explain how you can defend what's been posted?  If you haven't seen the transcript or heard the tape then maybe it's time to stop digging...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have you listened to the audio or read the transcript; if you have, please explain how you can defend what's been posted?  If you haven't seen the transcript or heard the tape then maybe it's time to stop digging...
		
Click to expand...

Wise words.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 30, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Maybe the victim knew she wouldnt be taken seriously or be accussed of being a gold digger etc as you know, these young rich  footballers wouldnt do nothing like that.  Like all of that has happened before.

Just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe. Wouldn't be surprised if Greenwood idolised Ryan Giggs as a kid...

Or maybe she wanted to release attention grabbing images on instagram to increase her brand value as a social media influencer. 

We just don't know. I'm sure a lot more stuff will come out in due course.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have you listened to the audio or read the transcript; if you have, please explain how you can defend what's been posted?  If you haven't seen the transcript or heard the tape then maybe it's time to stop digging...
		
Click to expand...

It's not really about that, it's about the pack mentality on here that's all. But the pack has shifted onto me now I guess, so, mission failed successfully. 😆👍🏻


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It's not really about that, it's about the pack mentality on here that's all. *But the pack has shifted onto me now *I guess, so, mission failed successfully. 😆👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean the people you chose to have an unwarranted pop at have stood up & defended themselves?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Maybe. Wouldn't be surprised if Greenwood idolised Ryan Giggs as a kid...

Or maybe she wanted to release attention grabbing images on instagram to increase her brand value as a social media influencer.

We just don't know. I'm sure a lot more stuff will come out in due course.
		
Click to expand...

She's just been raped and/or attacked and the 1st thing shes thought about is  brand value and being a social media influencer? 🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️

My word, are you for real?

You're right we only know what we've heard and based solely on that, it's nothing short of horrific.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do you mean the people you chose to have an unwarranted pop at have stood up & defended themselves?
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you like to call it.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 31, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			She's just been raped and/or attacked and the 1st thing shes thought about is  brand value and being a social media influencer? 🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️

My word, are you for real?

You're right we only know what we've heard and based solely on that, it's nothing short of horrific.
		
Click to expand...

It's shocking isn't it.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 31, 2022)

Not so much an irritation, just very sad.

Our oldest member, a few weeks shy of 94, had a fall yesterday morning as he was leaving the club. The poor guy is about 8 stone dripping wet, and rather frail. Add in dementia too. A broken shoulder, broken hip and broken ankle. The doc’s were operating yesterday evening.

Waiting to hear…


----------



## Dando (Jan 31, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Maybe. Wouldn't be surprised if Greenwood idolised Ryan Giggs as a kid...

Or maybe she wanted to release attention grabbing images on instagram to increase her brand value as a social media influencer.

We just don't know. I'm sure a lot more stuff will come out in due course.
		
Click to expand...

are you for real?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 31, 2022)

Everyone is presumed innocent until proven guilty but has he issued a statement denying these accusations ? I haven't seen any.
I know if I was wrongfully accused of doing something like this I'd be shouting it from the rooftops.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 31, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Not so much an irritation, just very sad.

Our oldest member, a few weeks shy of 94, had a fall yesterday morning as he was leaving the club. The poor guy is about 8 stone dripping wet, and rather frail. Add in dementia too. A broken shoulder, broken hip and broken ankle. The doc’s were operating yesterday evening.

Waiting to hear…
		
Click to expand...

Oh that is sad and hope he manages to pull through.


----------



## DaveR (Jan 31, 2022)

Kaz said:



			96% of rape allegations are never prosecuted. Conviction rate for the other 4% pretty low.

Don’t worry football fans, he’ll be back banging in the goals in no time.

Meanwhile keep ignoring all the “low level” misogyny and abuse that leads to attacks like this.
		
Click to expand...

According to the latest CPS figures 44.7% of cases are prosecuted.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2022)

DaveR said:



			According to the latest CPS figures 44.7% of cases are prosecuted.
		
Click to expand...

CPS Annual figures for last year: 
“Rape prosecutions fell by 26% to a record low of 1,557 in 2020-21 from over 50,000 cases reported to the Police”

So not sure what the figure of 44.7% relates to.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 31, 2022)

A bit trite compared to some of the points currently mentioned, but the Thortful adverts on Talksport, especially the one who sounds a bit like Jane Horrocks.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			CPS Annual figures for last year:
“Rape prosecutions fell by 26% to a record low of 1,557 in 2020-21 from over 50,000 cases reported to the Police”

So not sure what the figure of 44.7% relates to.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.cps.gov.uk/publication/key-facts-about-how-CPS-prosecutes-allegations-rape

*The CPS does not charge people with rape simply to increase prosecution numbers*
As with any other offence, a decision to charge a suspect is made in accordance with the Code for Crown Prosecutors. This means we will only charge where there is sufficient evidence to provide a realistic prospect of conviction and a prosecution is in the public interest.

Evidence shows that the prevalence of these crimes is not decreasing. Figures from the Office for National Statistics show that recorded rapes doubled between financial year 2014-15 and 2018-19 to 58,614.

In the year ending 2019-20 the CPS completed charging decisions in relation to 4,184 suspects and 1,867 (*44.7%*) of those suspects were charged.

This was the one that came up when I googled it Paul, so I can see where DaveR got it from to be fair.

Given the issues that the pandemic has caused, could this have a bearing on what appears to be a substantial change in numbers, or are we somehow comparing apples & oranges?


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 31, 2022)

GB72 said:



			A bit trite compared to some of the points currently mentioned, but the Thortful adverts on Talksport, especially the one who sounds a bit like Jane Horrocks.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the really.....really.....really....really one? I have to turn the volume to zero 

They have failed with me because I had no idea what was being advertised.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 31, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			Is that the really.....really.....really....really one? I have to turn the volume to zero 

They have failed with me because I had no idea what was being advertised.

Click to expand...

That is the one and I turn them off as well now.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.cps.gov.uk/publication/key-facts-about-how-CPS-prosecutes-allegations-rape

*The CPS does not charge people with rape simply to increase prosecution numbers*
As with any other offence, a decision to charge a suspect is made in accordance with the Code for Crown Prosecutors. This means we will only charge where there is sufficient evidence to provide a realistic prospect of conviction and a prosecution is in the public interest.

Evidence shows that the prevalence of these crimes is not decreasing. Figures from the Office for National Statistics show that recorded rapes doubled between financial year 2014-15 and 2018-19 to 58,614.

In the year ending 2019-20 the CPS completed charging decisions in relation to 4,184 suspects and 1,867 (*44.7%*) of those suspects were charged.

This was the one that came up when I googled it Paul, so I can see where DaveR got it from to be fair.

Given the issues that the pandemic has caused, could this have a bearing on what appears to be a substantial change in numbers, or are we somehow comparing apples & oranges?
		
Click to expand...

I think the confusion comes from his answer to Kaz, she said allegations, Dave showed cases. The 20/21 report is out and that is the report I used for the figures I gave.

You know far better than me the evidence and procedures needed to charge someone, and accept there maybe some misunderstanding in terminology.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2022)

One of my pupils has just booked her test...
Earliest she could get..?

15th July.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2022)

Kaz said:



			96% of rape allegations are never prosecuted. Conviction rate for the other 4% pretty low.

*Don’t worry football fans, he’ll be back banging in the goals in no time.*

Meanwhile keep ignoring all the “low level” misogyny and abuse that leads to attacks like this.
		
Click to expand...

I’m pretty sure plenty “football fans” have been disgusted with it and condemned it

I would have thought throwing out generic statements and lumping everyone together would be something that wouldn’t sit well with you.

I’m a football fan and I’m horrified by what’s happened

And certainly wouldn’t ignore any level of abuse


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 31, 2022)

Kaz said:



			96% of rape allegations are never prosecuted. Conviction rate for the other 4% pretty low.

Don’t worry football fans, he’ll be back banging in the goals in no time.

Meanwhile keep ignoring all the “low level” misogyny and abuse that leads to attacks like this.
		
Click to expand...

I've read some hypocrisy on these forums but thats up there with the best


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			CPS Annual figures for last year:
“Rape prosecutions fell by 26% to a record low of 1,557 in 2020-21 from over 50,000 cases reported to the Police”

So not sure what the figure of 44.7% relates to.
		
Click to expand...

Here's a link to another bad looking stat - many more referrals; slightly few prosecutions https://victimscommissioner.org.uk/...-charges-despite-police-referring-more-cases/


----------



## drdel (Jan 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			One of my pupils has just booked her test...
Earliest she could get..?

15th July.......

Click to expand...

I hope  (based on recent news reports) that your car will be scrupulously !!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2022)

SaintHacker said:



			I've read some hypocrisy on these forums but thats up there with the best
		
Click to expand...

https://www.theguardian.com/society...-60-cases-lead-to-charge-in-england-and-wales


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2022)

The Sue Grey report


----------



## DaveR (Jan 31, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			CPS Annual figures for last year:
“Rape prosecutions fell by 26% to a record low of 1,557 in 2020-21 from over 50,000 cases reported to the Police”

So not sure what the figure of 44.7% relates to.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.cps.gov.uk/publication/key-facts-about-how-CPS-prosecutes-allegations-rape


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2022)

DaveR said:



https://www.cps.gov.uk/publication/key-facts-about-how-CPS-prosecutes-allegations-rape

Click to expand...

BiM had already quoted that, and, that doesn’t change what Kaz posted, simply deflects.


----------



## DaveR (Jan 31, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			BiM had already quoted that, and, that doesn’t change what Kaz posted, simply deflects.
		
Click to expand...

Someone is telling porkies. Is it the CPS or the press? Who knows......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Someone is telling porkies. Is it the CPS or the press? Who knows......
		
Click to expand...

I don’t doubt the figures from the CPS, as it says in the link, “In the year ending 2019-20 the CPS completed charging decisions in relation to 4,184 suspects and 1,867 (44.7%) of those suspects were charged.”

Kaz stated 96% of “Allegations” are not prosecuted, I would guess that means most “Allegations” never get to charging decisions.

As I quoted initially, the CPS 20/21 report stated over 50,000 allegations led to 1557 prosecutions, that’s approx 3% of those allegations prosecuted.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 31, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			I don’t doubt the figures from the CPS, as it says in the link, “In the year ending 2019-20 the CPS completed charging decisions in relation to 4,184 suspects and 1,867 (44.7%) of those suspects were charged.”

Kaz stated 96% of “Allegations” are not prosecuted, I would guess that means most “Allegations” never get to charging decisions.

As I quoted initially, the CPS 20/21 report stated over 50,000 allegations led to 1557 prosecutions, that’s approx 3% of those allegations prosecuted.
		
Click to expand...

How many Alligators ?


----------



## DaveR (Jan 31, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			I don’t doubt the figures from the CPS, as it says in the link, “In the year ending 2019-20 the CPS completed charging decisions in relation to 4,184 suspects and 1,867 (44.7%) of those suspects were charged.”

Kaz stated 96% of “Allegations” are not prosecuted, I would guess that means most “Allegations” never get to charging decisions.

As I quoted initially, the CPS 20/21 report stated over 50,000 allegations led to 1557 prosecutions, that’s approx 3% of those allegations prosecuted.
		
Click to expand...

The key word there is 'allegations' maybe Kaz should stick to facts.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 31, 2022)

For the umpteenth time my mate text to say he couldn't play this morning. This time 30 minutes before we were to tee off, so I was already there.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			For the umpteenth time my mate text to say he couldn't play this morning. This time 30 minutes before we were to tee off, so I was already there.
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s time to take the hint, he doesn’t wanna play with you no more😀


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2022)

DaveR said:



			The key word there is 'allegations' maybe Kaz should stick to facts.
		
Click to expand...

Wow! Are you really playing that card!
You’ve embarrassed yourself there!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 31, 2022)

DaveR said:



			The key word there is 'allegations' maybe Kaz should stick to facts.
		
Click to expand...

”Kaz stated 96% of allegations are not prosecuted…” is a fact.


----------



## DaveR (Jan 31, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Wow! Are you really playing that card!
You’ve embarrassed yourself there!
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? I quote facts whilst someone else quotes allegations.  What's your problem?


----------



## DaveR (Jan 31, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			”Kaz stated 96% of allegations are not prosecuted…” is a fact.
		
Click to expand...

It may be a 'fact' but the CPS does not prosecute unless there is sufficient evidence to back up an 'allegation' which would suggest that there isn't sufficient evidence.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Seriously? I quote facts whilst someone else quotes allegations.  What's your problem?
		
Click to expand...

The number of allegations to the Police is factual! Or are you saying as there were only 1557 prosecutions out of the 50,000 means, the other 48,443 were telling lies or wasting Police time.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2022)

DaveR said:



			The key word there is 'allegations' maybe Kaz should stick to facts.
		
Click to expand...

What's non factual about 'allegations'? Her post specifically stated 'allegations'!
Here's another link, admittedly from a long time ago, that indicates where allegations get dropped!
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/mar/12/rape-cps-police-prosecutors


----------



## DaveR (Jan 31, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			The number of allegations to the Police is factual! Or are you saying as there were only 1557 prosecutions out of the 50,000 means, the other 48,443 were telling lies or wasting Police time.
		
Click to expand...

If the police didn't pass the file to the CPS then it suggests there wasn't sufficient evidence.  Some cases may be genuine but there have been many cases in the press that have been proved to be false.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2022)

Surely an allegation is an allegation regardless of the amount of evidence.?..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2022)

DaveR said:



			If the police didn't pass the file to the CPS then it suggests there wasn't sufficient evidence.  Some cases may be genuine but there have been many cases in the press that have been proved to be false.
		
Click to expand...

I think we need a serving or ex-serving Policeman to tell you how it works as I believe it’s CPS decision to charge someone!


----------



## DaveR (Jan 31, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			I think we need a serving or ex-serving Policeman to tell you how it works as I believe it’s CPS decision to charge someone!
		
Click to expand...

I know how it works, I've had personal involvement.


----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2022)

Manchester United's inability to see what is glaringly obvious!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I know how it works, I've had personal involvement.
		
Click to expand...

That still doesn’t excuse your “porkies” post! The press links provided were quoting the CPS reports!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 31, 2022)

Sometimes you just have to shake your head at some of the stuff posted on here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Hi all -  this is where I got that stat from

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-48095118

Really don't appreciate the personal attacks, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Just to confirm - what I had issue with was the lumping of all football fans in together with the message we just cared about him scoring goals when it was clear on here many were appalled by it and certainly no one ignoring any abuse.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 31, 2022)

Kaz said:



			You’re going to have to explain that one I’m afraid.
		
Click to expand...

If i came on here and wrote something sexist, or homophobic, or racist you would (quite rightly) come down on it like a ton of bricks. Yet you have no qualms about tarring all football supporters with the same brush as a bunch of misogynistic chest beating rapist sympathisers. Despite not one single post defending him in any way.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2022)

Kaz said:



			96% of rape allegations are never prosecuted. Conviction rate for the other 4% pretty low.

*Don’t worry football fans, he’ll be back banging in the goals in no time.*

Meanwhile keep ignoring all the “low level” misogyny and abuse that leads to attacks like this.
		
Click to expand...




Kaz said:



			Hi all -  this is where I got that stat from

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-48095118

*Really don't appreciate the personal attacks*, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Neither do the football fans. 



Kaz said:



			You're mistaking sarcasm for hypocrisy and inferring far more than I intended but point taken, I took the wrong tone on that. Think there was a post defending him though, wasn't there, that was what irked me.
		
Click to expand...

If there was a post that defended him and irked you then why not quote it & remove any doubt?   I saw one that I, and other football fans, felt was bang out of order and picked up on it; our reward was to be accused of piling in on the poster by someone else.  To then get tarred as we were was out of order.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 31, 2022)

Ladies & Gents

Some decorum if you please

Ta 👍


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Neither do the football fans.
...
		
Click to expand...

While you are here...I believe you are a current or ex member of the Police. (Please correct me if I'm wrong).
If so, what are your thoughts on why so few rape cases get prosecuted compared to allegations?


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2022)

British Gas website not working when I need to submit meter readings as my tariff finishes today.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 31, 2022)

Edinburgh on University Challenge. Too clever by far but boy do they know it!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			While you are here...I believe you are a current or ex member of the Police. (Please correct me if I'm wrong).
If so, what are your thoughts on why so few rape cases get prosecuted compared to allegations?
		
Click to expand...

I think you would need a course on what "evidence" is. 
Massive books have been written on it. It's a subject and half!😀


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 1, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I think you would need a course on what "evidence" is.
Massive books have been written on it. It's a subject and half!😀
		
Click to expand...

Are you involved with law enforcement or jurisprudence?
If not, then I suggest you fade away and let the adults play!
If you are, then kindly explain how/why the percentage of rape allegations that proceed to trial is so woefully low! And what you suggest is the way to resolve the issue - even if the result is 'not guilty' - which may even be a vindication of 'the accused'!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Are you involved with law enforcement or jurisprudence?
If not, then I suggest you fade away and let the adults play!
If you are, then kindly explain how/why the percentage of rape allegations that proceed to trial is so woefully low! And what you suggest is the way to resolve the issue - even if the result is 'not guilty' - which may even be a vindication of 'the accused'!
		
Click to expand...

Foxy, what a crass post, it is not your place to decide who can post on these boards, everyone is allowed to post within the forum rules.

Perhaps you would care to enlighten the forum of your own legal qualifications/ experience that enable you to comment on this subject, before you get back in your box 😡


----------



## bobmac (Feb 1, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Foxy, what a crass post, it is not your place to decide who can post on these boards, everyone is allowed to post within the forum rules.

Perhaps you would care to enlighten the forum of your own legal qualifications/ experience that enable you to comment on this subject, before you get back in your box 😡
		
Click to expand...

Dam you Fragger, I had to take him off ignore to see what he had written.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 1, 2022)

Ebayers who don't leave feedback.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 1, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Ebayers who don't leave feedback.
		
Click to expand...

E-sellers who insist on feedback ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Are you involved with law enforcement or jurisprudence?
If not, then I suggest you fade away and let the adults play!
If you are, then kindly explain how/why the percentage of rape allegations that proceed to trial is so woefully low! And what you suggest is the way to resolve the issue - even if the result is 'not guilty' - which may even be a vindication of 'the accused'!
		
Click to expand...

A good friend of mine is quite senior within the CPS. People join the CPS to prosecute bad people, not to find loopholes to get them off, not that you were suggesting that but you get my point hopefully. They want to prosecute, that is their aim.

Their role though is to review evidence provided by the police and to judge if their is sufficient to enable a successful prosecution. Not a guaranteed prosecution but a reasonable chance that it will be successful. If the evidence isn't there than they will reject it. Trust me, that hurts them but that is their job.

Filling the courts with cases that will fail helps no one, that is partly why the CPS exists.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 1, 2022)

Inconsistent application of rules depending on who they are being applied to.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 1, 2022)

Waking up at 6:45 in a massive panic as you realise you were meant to be at work half an hour ago, only for the mrs to calmly inform you today is actually your day off🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## theoneandonly (Feb 1, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Inconsistent application of rules depending on who they are being applied to.
		
Click to expand...

That could easily be the forum 😅😂😂😅


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 1, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Inconsistent application of rules depending on who they are being applied to.[/QUOTE
		
Click to expand...

Please advise where you see an inconsistency and why it has not been reported so it can be looked into .


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 1, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Foxy, what a crass post, it is not your place to decide who can post on these boards, everyone is allowed to post within the forum rules.

Perhaps you would care to enlighten the forum of your own legal qualifications/ experience that enable you to comment on this subject, before you get back in your box 😡
		
Click to expand...

Sister who was raped!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Are you involved with law enforcement or jurisprudence?
If not, then I suggest you fade away and let the adults play!
If you are, then kindly explain how/why the percentage of rape allegations that proceed to trial is so woefully low! And what you suggest is the way to resolve the issue - even if the result is 'not guilty' - which may even be a vindication of 'the accused'!
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I've just read this post and none subsequent to it. Giving you the benefit of the doubt for writing such rude riposte, perhaps I should have said"one" needs a course on evidence.....etc.  The "you" was not intended to mean only you.
But don't you think your rudeness takes away the points of the rest of your post? 
It would take  a tome for me to give you my reasons why rape allegations etc, but suffice to say it is all about the rules of evidence. What is permitted to be given in a trial and what isn't.
And I do have a background in this area.
Briefly, some offences require corroboration- some in law ( speeding) and some in practice .
In fact, most offences will not be sent for "trial" without something more than an allegation.
E.g. Suppose some chap goes to the Police and makes a statement allegationing you did this that and the other that amounted to careless driving. The first you know about it is when the police call on you and tel you of the allegation and that they are investigating it. They ask you if the allegations are true. You deny them. You admit you were driving your car on that road atround that time but you did not make the moves that the accuser says you did. You did not drive carelessly.
DO you think the police /CPS should send you to court to see which of the two of you the magistrates believed?
Or do you think they should inform the alleger that there isn't no other enough evidence to prosecute?
It is those sorts of things- levels of evidence required by law- which determines decisions to prosecute.

I do believe that some steps can be taken to change the situation, but it involves a change in regard to all crime. The right to remain silent needs "tweaking "
I am concerned that the clamour to make rape convictions easier to obtain is going down a dangerous path. It's the wrong path. E.g. "The complainant should always be believed"
No, the complainant should always be listened to and her/his allegation should be fully and impartially investigated.
Two very different things.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Sister who was raped!
		
Click to expand...

Ok that’s obviously very difficult and unfortunate for you and your family.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Sister who was raped!
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to read that. That must have been devastating for all your family and yourself.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 1, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Ok, I've just read this post and none subsequent to it. Giving you the benefit of the doubt for writing such rude riposte, perhaps I should have said"one" needs a course on evidence.....etc.  The "you" was not intended to mean only you.
But don't you think your rudeness takes away the points of the rest of your post?
It would take  a tome for me to give you my reasons why rape allegations etc, but suffice to say it is all about the rules of evidence. What is permitted to be given in a trial and what isn't.
And I do have a background in this area.
Briefly, some offences require corroboration- some in law ( speeding) and some in practice .
In fact, most offences will not be sent for "trial" without something more than an allegation.
E.g. Suppose some chap goes to the Police and makes a statement allegationing you did this that and the other that amounted to careless driving. The first you know about it is when the police call on you and tel you of the allegation and that they are investigating it. They ask you if the allegations are true. You deny them. You admit you were driving your car on that road atround that time but you did not make the moves that the accuser says you did. You did not drive carelessly.
DO you think the police /CPS should send you to court to see which of the two of you the magistrates believed?
Or do you think they should inform the alleger that there isn't no other enough evidence to prosecute?
It is those sorts of things- levels of evidence required by law- which determines decisions to prosecute.

I do believe that some steps can be taken to change the situation, but it involves a change in regard to all crime. The right to remain silent needs "tweaking "
I am concerned that the clamour to make rape convictions easier to obtain is going down a dangerous path. It's the wrong path. E.g. "The complainant should always be believed"
No, the complainant should always be listened to and her/his allegation should be fully and impartially investigated.
Two very different things.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I know all that! 
You've answered several of the qustions I asked. Thanks.
But the key one - how to change the low prosecution rate - is still unanswered! What (additional) evidence should the complainant ensure is secured for example that would get boxes marked 'Y' cf the 'N' as currently. That's an education process that CPS, Police and other agencies should be actively engaged in imo.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Oh, I know all that!
You've answered several of the qustions I asked. Thanks.
But the key one - how to change the low prosecution rate - is still unanswered! What (additional) evidence should the complainant ensure is secured for example that would get boxes marked 'Y' cf the 'N' as currently. That's an education process that CPS, Police and other agencies should be actively engaged in imo.
		
Click to expand...

Have you not read what people have posted? To get to court there needs to be EVIDENCE or at least something to substantiate the allegations.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 1, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Have you not read what people have posted? To get to court there needs to be EVIDENCE or at least something to substantiate the allegations.
		
Click to expand...

You don't appear to have read/absorbed the third and subsequent lines of my post. I know and agree with your 2nd sentence btw.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A good friend of mine is quite senior within the CPS. People join the CPS to prosecute bad people, not to find loopholes to get them off, not that you were suggesting that but you get my point hopefully. They want to prosecute, that is their aim.

Their role though is to review evidence provided by the police and to judge if their is sufficient to enable a successful prosecution. Not a guaranteed prosecution but a reasonable chance that it will be successful. If the evidence isn't there than they will reject it. Trust me, that hurts them but that is their job.

Filling the courts with cases that will fail helps no one, that is partly why the CPS exists.
		
Click to expand...

Just from watching various programs it seems most cases fail to come to court because its very hard to prove or disprove consent, A private act between two people with both having different views of the proceedings means unless there is corroborating evidence these things often just become a case of he said she said.  Also the defence solicitors will do there best to discredit the accuser which must be absolutely horrendous after what they have been through.  I can see why a lot of women/girls want to just put it behind them.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			You don't appear to have read/absorbed the third and subsequent lines of my post. I know and agree with your 2nd sentence btw.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure that there is an easy answer to your point, sadly. Often the only witnesses to the incident are the 2 contesting parties. In many cases there is not even an argument that the act took place and so the investigation is based on one of consent and, again, not meaning to sound overly harsh but I am trying to be analytical based on my basic law training in that area, but how do you prove or disprove matters of consent. Violence or signs of a struggle or defensive/offensive wounds can help support a case but, as I am sure that we are all aware, rape is not always overtly violent and so you are then left with 2 parties with opposing views and no corroboration on either side. It is, simply put, just very difficult to prosecute beyond reasoable doubt.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 1, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I am not sure that there is an easy answer to your point, sadly. Often the only witnesses to the incident are the 2 contesting parties. In many cases there is not even an argument that the act took place and so the investigation is based on one of consent and, again, not meaning to sound overly harsh but I am trying to be analytical based on my basic law training in that area, but how do you prove or disprove matters of consent. Violence or signs of a struggle or defensive/offensive wounds can help support a case but, as I am sure that we are all aware, rape is not always overtly violent and so you are then left with 2 parties with opposing views and no corroboration on either side. It is, simply put, just very difficult to prosecute beyond reasoable doubt.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I've seen suggestions that the 'beyond reasonable doubt' should be changed for some crimes - with (available) sentences adjusted accordingly, but that's a huge step for 'the law'.
And, of course, there's always the possibility of malicious accusation - an even more heinous crime imo!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I agree. I've seen suggestions that the 'beyond reasonable doubt' should be changed for some crimes - with sentences adjusted accoringly, but that's a huge step for 'the law'.
And, of course, there's always the possibility of malicious accusation - an even more heinous crime imo!
		
Click to expand...

This is it. I think a reduction in the burden of proof would be dangerous bearing in mind that even being accused and proved innocent is enough to ruin a life (please do not think that I am for one minute disregarding the life changing impact on the victim) and, as you mention, malicious prosecution remains a risk. My only thought is easier access to background recording devices. Many houses have a phone or an Alexa around and we all know that these pick up and record background audio and that could make a difference in prosecution. 

Even if you lower the burden of proof to the balance of probabilities as you see in civil trials, you are still going to have a similar issue as to proof of consent when there is no corroboratiing physical evidence.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 1, 2022)

GB72 said:



			This is it. I think a reduction in the burden of proof would be dangerous bearing in mind that even being accused and proved innocent is enough to ruin a life (please do not think that I am for one minute disregarding the life changing impact on the victim) and, as you mention, malicious prosecution remains a risk. My only thought is easier access to background recording devices. Many houses have a phone or an Alexa around and we all know that these pick up and record background audio and that could make a difference in prosecution.

Even if you lower the burden of proof to the balance of probabilities as you see in civil trials, you are still going to have a similar issue as to proof of consent when there is no corroboratiing physical evidence.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.
And 'balance of probabilities' is not enough imo. Something 'stronger' but less than BRD is would be required.


----------



## drdel (Feb 1, 2022)

IMO, abuse is a subject of its own and highly situation specific and emotional and best taken to a thread of its own


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Agreed.
And 'balance of probabilities' is not enough imo. Something 'stronger' but less than BRD is required.
		
Click to expand...

Come on, you cannot convict and imprison someone for such a thing if there is a reasonable doubt. 
Could you do that, as a juror, with the knowledge that you had a doubt as to his guilt?....


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 1, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Come on, you cannot convict and imprison someone for such a thing if there is a reasonable doubt.
Could you do that, as a juror, with the knowledge that you had a doubt as to his guilt?....
		
Click to expand...

See post 29245. And read it carefully!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 1, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			See post 29245
		
Click to expand...

Well, yes, I read it, but your later post 29247 changes that.
"Less than BRD"??

It is not at all an"easy" subject.😀


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2022)

Raith Rovers latest signing


----------



## Beedee (Feb 1, 2022)

Would this be an appropriate moment to suggest that most of the last 150 posts imply we're not really talking about "Random Irritations" anymore?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2022)

Beedee said:



			Would this be an appropriate moment to suggest that most of the last 150 posts imply we're not really talking about "Random Irritations" anymore?
		
Click to expand...

I think we should have an unwritten rule for this thread..if someone's irritation initiates more than 10 replies then it needs its own thread....


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 1, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Well, yes, I read it, but your later *post 29247 changes that.*
"Less than BRD"??

It is not at all an"easy" subject.😀
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't meant to, but I can see how you interpreted it as doing so. 29247 updated to, hopefully remove confusion (doubt?).


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I think we should have an unwritten rule for this thread..if someone's irritation initiates more than 10 replies then it needs its own thread....
		
Click to expand...


and people question using the ignore function


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I think we should have an unwritten rule for this thread..if someone's irritation initiates more than 10 replies then it needs its own thread....
		
Click to expand...

I thought we already had an unwritten rule that people couldn’t question others random irritation?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			I thought we already had an unwritten rule that people couldn’t question others random irritation?

Click to expand...


----------



## theoneandonly (Feb 1, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			I thought we already had an unwritten rule that people couldn’t question others random irritation?

Click to expand...

I think it's just something you made up.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 1, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			I think it's just something you made up.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a rule made up by the little group of forum members who don’t like their opinions challenging!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 1, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			It’s a rule made up by the little group of forum members who don’t like their opinions challenging!
		
Click to expand...

Also how can a rule be unwritten if its a forum where everything is written?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			I think it's just something you made up.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, BiMGuy got it spot on!


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Also how can a rule be unwritten if its a forum where everything is written?
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t say it was unwritten. I’ve not been made aware that it is an actual forum rule. And I won’t be reading them to find out. So please point me in the right direction if you know otherwise.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I think we should have an unwritten rule for this thread..if someone's irritation initiates more than 10 replies then it needs its own thread....
		
Click to expand...

Good idea but 10 doesn't seem enough. 20 perhaps.
Unless, perhaps, you actually mean 10 *repliers*.
As 'proof', I believe there's already (though haven't counted) more than 10 replies about this very subject!!
Update....No. Exactly 10!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2022)

Had an email last night, at 4:30pm, basically saying "I'm on maternity leave from tomorrow, can you cover my project until they sort out my replacement? K thanks bye."  WTF? Bit more notice maybe?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Had an email last night, at 4:30pm, basically saying "I'm on maternity leave from tomorrow, can you cover my project until they sort out my replacement? K thanks bye."  WTF? Bit more notice maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Politely decline?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 1, 2022)

There is no actual rule regarding criticising anothers random irritation, but it is considered good ettiquette not to do so

However in the Mod Handbook (How to be a Mod) it does state that one of our jobs is to ensure that threads stay on topic, 
and to this effect, it is probably fair to say that the subjects of Mason Greenwood/ Legal issues surrounding sexual assault etc, should now have their own thread

I try and move all related posts to a new thread later this evening 

pip pip


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Had an email last night, at 4:30pm, basically saying "I'm on maternity leave from tomorrow, can you cover my project until they sort out my replacement? K thanks bye."  WTF? Bit more notice maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe wish K well but have a chat with your boss about moving work around… win-win.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 1, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Not so much an irritation, just very sad.

Our oldest member, a few weeks shy of 94, had a fall yesterday morning as he was leaving the club. The poor guy is about 8 stone dripping wet, and rather frail. Add in dementia too. A broken shoulder, broken hip and broken ankle. The doc’s were operating yesterday evening.

Waiting to hear…
		
Click to expand...

*sigh*

Great innings by a lovely, lovely gentle man. His stories and his history of achievements… A county swimmer in his day, a good golfer, an exceptional snooker player - I’ve seen numerous photographs of him playing the likes of Eddie Charlton, Ray Reardon et al, and a very competitive bowler into his 90’s. And a lovely husband to a wife, a make-up artist to so many top film stars, who had a rich history too. They had a blast!

Well played that man.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			*sigh*

Great innings by a lovely, lovely gentle man. His stories and his history of achievements… A county swimmer in his day, a good golfer, an exceptional snooker player - I’ve seen numerous photographs of him playing the likes of Eddie Charlton, Ray Reardon et al, and a very competitive bowler into his 90’s. And a lovely husband to a wife, a make-up artist to so many top film stars, who had a rich history too. They had a blast!

Well played that man.
		
Click to expand...

Sounded too much for a frail body when you posted...sad times but, as you say, a good knock..
Time to rest.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 1, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			*sigh*

Great innings by a lovely, lovely gentle man. His stories and his history of achievements… A county swimmer in his day, a good golfer, an exceptional snooker player - I’ve seen numerous photographs of him playing the likes of Eddie Charlton, Ray Reardon et al, and a very competitive bowler into his 90’s. And a lovely husband to a wife, a make-up artist to so many top film stars, who had a rich history too. They had a blast!

Well played that man.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no that is just too sad...bless his heart. So sorry to hear that


----------



## theoneandonly (Feb 1, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			It’s a rule made up by the little group of forum members who don’t like their opinions challenging!
		
Click to expand...

Ah you mean the anti woke types 🤣


----------



## RichA (Feb 1, 2022)

More of a despair at a comically bizarre gimmick by Royal Mail than a random irritation but...
https://www.royalmail.com/sending/barcoded-stamps?iid=H1_BARCODEDSTAMPS
They've made it possible for us to send our nearest and dearest a web link to a generic video using a barcode on a stamp. And it only costs 85p and takes about 3 days to reach them at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			*sigh*

Great innings by a lovely, lovely gentle man. His stories and his history of achievements… A county swimmer in his day, a good golfer, an exceptional snooker player - I’ve seen numerous photographs of him playing the likes of Eddie Charlton, Ray Reardon et al, and a very competitive bowler into his 90’s. And a lovely husband to a wife, a make-up artist to so many top film stars, who had a rich history too. They had a blast!

Well played that man.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to read this, was hoping for a better outcome.


----------



## RichA (Feb 1, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			*sigh*

Great innings by a lovely, lovely gentle man. His stories and his history of achievements… A county swimmer in his day, a good golfer, an exceptional snooker player - I’ve seen numerous photographs of him playing the likes of Eddie Charlton, Ray Reardon et al, and a very competitive bowler into his 90’s. And a lovely husband to a wife, a make-up artist to so many top film stars, who had a rich history too. They had a blast!

Well played that man.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a terrific life, well lived. Hopefully, he'll live long in your buddies' and your memories.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 1, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Ah you mean the anti woke types 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't that be the woke types? 🤔


----------



## theoneandonly (Feb 1, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Shouldn't that be the woke types? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Have a look through the thread. One even had a hissy fit and quit the forum.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 1, 2022)

Sock puppets.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 1, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Nope. Have a look through the thread. One even had a hissy fit and quit the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Loads have quit the forum recently   who are you referring to?


----------



## theoneandonly (Feb 2, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Loads have quit the forum recently   who are you referring to?
		
Click to expand...

Take your pick.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Take your pick.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you’re talking about Paddyk - he left recently


----------



## chellie (Feb 2, 2022)

How does everyone know that people have left the forum. Have they done a goodbye post.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2022)

chellie said:



			How does everyone know that people have left the forum. Have they done a goodbye post.
		
Click to expand...

You can tell by their accounts are no longer there - name changed to user etc - Some were also at H4H and meets etc over the last year


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2022)

chellie said:



			How does everyone know that people have left the forum. Have they done a goodbye post.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this. I don't know - maybe I just don't notice the lack of posts from given users. Plenty of us left


----------



## chellie (Feb 2, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm with you on this. I don't know - maybe I just don't notice the lack of posts from given users. Plenty of us left 

Click to expand...

Yes! Are we never worth a mention?

I just don't get the continual harping on about leavers.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2022)

chellie said:



			How does everyone know that people have left the forum.* Have they done a goodbye post*.
		
Click to expand...

Usually more of a petulant flounce somewhere or other. 



chellie said:



			I just don't get the continual harping on about leavers.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. If somebody decides the forum isn't for them anymore then they're better off out of it. No skin off our noses.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2022)

chellie said:



			Yes! Are we never worth a mention?

I just don't get the continual harping on about leavers.
		
Click to expand...

Too many still here to mention everyone


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Usually more of a petulant flounce somewhere or other. 


Agreed. If somebody decides the forum isn't for them anymore then they're better off out of it. No skin off our noses.
		
Click to expand...

I find it a bit weird that they're bothered enough by goings on to leave and that some of those left behind seem to bemoan their passing as if it's a reflection on how awful the forum is! If you don't like it then don't frequent the place...not too tricky imho!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Usually more of a petulant flounce somewhere or other. 


Agreed. If somebody decides the forum isn't for them anymore then they're better off out of it. No skin off our noses.
		
Click to expand...

I used to be on a car fourm where people would have fabulous flouncing leaving posts. Often made even funnier when something cropped up that kept them posting for a little while longer and so merited an additional flounce when they left a second time. I always picture people making those posts as old school theatre actors, hamming it up massively 

Back to irritations. I sent some paint to Norway a week or two ago. It has arrived and the customer is demanding replacements as it arrived frozen. Just let it thaw in a corner of a room somewhere


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2022)

chellie said:



			Yes! Are we never worth a mention?

I just don't get the continual harping on about leavers.
		
Click to expand...

Forums are all the same - users come and go and the forum moves forward 

What we have seen though over the last couple of years is the number of forum members who have left are those that supported the meets , hosted multiple members and for some organised the big meets for us all 

That’s a big part of the forum that’s gone missing for me - the chat and discussion will always be there regardless of who is around , it’s just a shame imo that the forum has lost that little area of playing golf with other forum members and meeting new ones. 

Many of those guys are arranging games and trips away from the forum and for me that’s a shame but it is what it is and the forum will continue on


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Usually more of a petulant flounce somewhere or other. 

.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair we haven't had a real proper flounce for a number of years...used to get a few back in the day...trouble is they kept coming back for more...


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			To be fair we haven't had a real proper flounce for a number of years...used to get a few back in the day...trouble is they kept coming back for more...

Click to expand...


you volunteering Ian


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			To be fair we haven't had a real proper flounce for a number of years...used to get a few back in the day...trouble is they kept coming back for more...

Click to expand...

MrPing wasnt that long ago was he?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			MrPing wasnt that long ago was he?
		
Click to expand...

That was a pussy flounce compared to some....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2022)

fundy said:



			you volunteering Ian 

Click to expand...

I haven't got the energy Steve....


----------



## chellie (Feb 2, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Forums are all the same - users come and go and the forum moves forward

What we have seen though over the last couple of years is the number of forum members who have left are those that supported the meets , hosted multiple members and for some organised the big meets for us all

That’s a big part of the forum that’s gone missing for me - the chat and discussion will always be there regardless of who is around , it’s just a shame imo that the forum has lost that little area of playing golf with other forum members and meeting new ones.

Many of those guys are arranging games and trips away from the forum and for me that’s a shame but it is what it is and the forum will continue on
		
Click to expand...

Some of us that are still here supported the meets as well and hosted other forum members. The Southern ones are too far for us to travel unless it's for a few courses over a few days. Expensive hobby when there are two of you playing in them as well.

Anyway, for flouncy Goodbye posts we lock them as soon as we see them where I Mod as posters usually expect lots of "ooh don't go comments"

Anyway, hello to all those who have stopped posting but still lurk - waves


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 2, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			MrPing wasnt that long ago was he?
		
Click to expand...


MrPing was a great flounce. I had forgotten about him.... Always bragging about his stack of gold and "Oud"


----------



## Slab (Feb 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Back to irritations. *I sent some paint to Norway a week or two ago. It has arrived and the customer is demanding replacements as it arrived frozen.* Just let it thaw in a corner of a room somewhere 

Click to expand...

Should've put on an extra coat!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2022)

Slab said:



			Should've put on an extra coat! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2022)

The invisibility cloak on my car was working at 110% today.....coz nobody could see me at all......
I think I've worn my brakes out....


----------



## DaveR (Feb 2, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Take your pick.
		
Click to expand...

You are obviously one that left and came back


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2022)

The petty politics (with two small p's) that is currently going in with the ladies county golf. Give some women power and they just use it to further their own cause, whilst also magnifying their two-facedness and bitchiness. I know women can be flipping awful but it does seem way more prolific in golf than I've encountered in other sports I've played. I'm pretty much at the "stuff it - get on with it" and walk away stage...about which they wouldn't care a jot.

Equally irritating is they hide behind emails and, when confronted face to face, deny everything and talk about messages being misinterpreted.

Equally irritating is the fact I'm irritated when I'm not that fussed about playing anyhow! I guess it's just the principle and the way things are handled.


----------



## theoneandonly (Feb 2, 2022)

DaveR said:



			You are obviously one that left and came back 

Click to expand...

Yes I'm timgolfy.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 2, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Yes I'm timgolfy.
		
Click to expand...

No, I’m timgolfy


----------



## chrisd (Feb 2, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			No, I’m timgolfy
		
Click to expand...

I'm not Timgolfy ........................ but I wish I was !


----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2022)

Three irritations, all within a couple of hours!
Was doing some gardening as a favour for a neighbour of mine;

1. Spent the first 15 minutes clearing dog poo off the lawn.
2. Got my first nettle stings of the year, on my right ankle and calf.
3. Knelt on a dead holly leaf .................... wowsers, I felt that one!

But the weather was glorious.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 2, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Yes I'm timgolfy.
		
Click to expand...

So how far can you drive a ball these days? 😉


----------



## DaveR (Feb 2, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Yes I'm timgolfy.
		
Click to expand...

😂👏


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 2, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I'm not Timgolfy ........................ but I wish I was !
		
Click to expand...

I just thought we were playing the Spartacus game…


----------



## DaveR (Feb 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Forums are all the same - users come and go and the forum moves forward

What we have seen though over the last couple of years is the number of forum members who have left are those that supported the meets , hosted multiple members and for some organised the big meets for us all

That’s a big part of the forum that’s gone missing for me - the chat and discussion will always be there regardless of who is around , it’s just a shame imo that the forum has lost that little area of playing golf with other forum members and meeting new ones.

Many of those guys are arranging games and trips away from the forum and for me that’s a shame but it is what it is and the forum will continue on
		
Click to expand...

I've never been to a forum meet but wish I had. Seems that some of the guys that have left put more into this forum for others than they got out of it for themselves. Shame really.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 3, 2022)

Double standards.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I've never been to a forum meet but wish I had. Seems that some of the guys that have left put more into this forum for others than they got out of it for themselves. Shame really.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely miss a couple of guys, but there is also the other side of the coin were some of those that have left didn’t contribute to the forum, put their name down for every competition/freebie giveaway and took advantage of those organising the meets to get cheap golf. 

Glad to see the back of those!


----------



## RichA (Feb 3, 2022)

Just went to a price comparison website to check how much I'll have to pay when my energy contract is up for renewal in April.
I currently pay £97 per month. 
Lowest quote is £275. 
That's a £2136 per year increase and 3 times the number being quoted on the news. 
If it doesn't settle down between now and April, we might have to review our lifestyle slightly.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 3, 2022)

RichA said:



			Just went to a price comparison website to check how much I'll have to pay when my energy contract is up for renewal in April.
I currently pay £97 per month.
Lowest quote is £275.
That's a £2136 per year increase and 3 times the number being quoted on the news.
If it doesn't settle down between now and April, we might have to review our lifestyle slightly.
		
Click to expand...

The price cap is now set so I dont see the price dropping much .. not until October when it is reviewed and upped again most likely 

This is look to be set for at least 2 years but now longer because they are loaning to firms so it's buy now pay later 

Its prob 2 year min of these prices if not more


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2022)

Just found out the company I work for have been bought out by a large German firm. It probably means the lads out on the road are going to have a much bigger and broader work load in the foreseeable future. May be a good thing, I’m really not sure.


----------



## Neilds (Feb 3, 2022)

RichA said:



			Just went to a price comparison website to check how much I'll have to pay when my energy contract is up for renewal in April.
I currently pay £97 per month.
Lowest quote is £275.
That's a £2136 per year increase and 3 times the number being quoted on the news.
If it doesn't settle down between now and April, we might have to review our lifestyle slightly.
		
Click to expand...

The price cap is for standard tariffs only and not for fixed term deals so don't try to compare one to the other.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 3, 2022)

Not really random.. but the price rises are bonkers.   What is even more bonkers, is that.  with one hand prices are being raised, while on the other, money is being given to pay it.  

Fuel price goes up X.... I need to pay the higher utility bill next month 
£200 'help' coming my way... but not till Oct!!  
I need to pay the 200 back too. 


Public finance is in tatters.  Complete blind eye to wastage and write offs while millions choosing between heating and eating.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 3, 2022)

Wasting 1300 calories on McDonalds. I knew i would be disappointed with the Chicken BigMac, but i had to try!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 3, 2022)

RichA said:



			Just went to a price comparison website to check how much I'll have to pay when my energy contract is up for renewal in April.
I currently pay £97 per month.
Lowest quote is £275.
That's a £2136 per year increase and 3 times the number being quoted on the news.
If it doesn't settle down between now and April, we might have to review our lifestyle slightly.
		
Click to expand...

I fixed until April 2023 just before xmas it went from 150 to 210 a month. Just had an email from them today saying my DD is too high and they are dropping it by 30 a month! No Idea what is going on!


----------



## Mudball (Feb 3, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Wasting 1300 calories on McDonalds. I knew i would be disappointed with the Chicken BigMac, but i had to try!
		
Click to expand...

OH NO!!  Dont ruin it for me... i was planning to do it over the weekned..


----------



## Rooter (Feb 3, 2022)

Mudball said:



			OH NO!!  Dont ruin it for me... i was planning to do it over the weekned..
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't bother. sorry. Had better chicken burgers from Iceland. (the shop, never been to the country)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Just found out the company I work for have been bought out by a large German firm. It probably means the lads out on the road are going to have a much bigger and broader work load in the foreseeable future. May be a good thing, I’m really not sure.
		
Click to expand...

As long as it keeps you in a job.....this could transfer across to Things that Gladden at some point, hopefully


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As long as it keeps you in a job.....this could transfer across to Things that Gladden at some point, hopefully 

Click to expand...

Well yes I was in two minds which thread to put it in lol. My job is more secure if anything and I’ll eventually have more strings to my bow, but I’ll have a few more machines to try and learn pretty soon 🤯


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

The fantasy land some of our work winning team live in.

Ask for a price and duration to deliver a package of work. Then after they have submitted a bid tell me they have put in a lower cost and shorter timescale. 

Morons


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 3, 2022)

Timber merchants that treat Scotland as a completely foreign country. Free Delivery anywhere in England & Wales... Either £300+ or "we don't deliver to Scotland". 

Ok, I'll take my Scottish pounds elsewhere as they don't seem to be of use to you.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 3, 2022)

Kids cherry knocking.

Plus I've become the old bat who shouts at bored kids cherry knocking.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Kids cherry knocking.

Plus I've become the old bat who shouts at bored kids cherry knocking.
		
Click to expand...

Video door bells work to stop that. 

Plus, Cherry knocking? I have assume you mean 'Knock and Run' I think this has so many names based on where you live!!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Video door bells work to stop that.

Plus, Cherry knocking? I have assume you mean 'Knock and Run' I think this has so many names based on where you live!!
		
Click to expand...

I've used to call it "knock down Ginger" no idea why, but as a 10 year old is was so much fun.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 3, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Wouldn't bother. sorry. Had better chicken burgers from Iceland. (the shop, never been to the country)
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, this will make it much easier too resist


----------



## Rooter (Feb 3, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			I've used to call it "knock down Ginger" no idea why, but as a 20 year old is was so much fun.
		
Click to expand...

20  We probably stopped paying it aged 13?!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 3, 2022)

It seems (according to google) it is knock down ginger but cherry knocking is a regional thing in some areas of the South.

We have a security camera so told them they're on it twice now and I'd report it to the police and their parents if they appeared a third time


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 3, 2022)

Rooter said:



			20  We probably stopped paying it aged 13?!
		
Click to expand...

These are about 8-10 in ages and certainly two live at the end of the cul-de-sac and get the feeling they may be latch-key kids even so young...

There's nothing to do in the village really and doubt there's any after school stuff going on but the parents need to step up and give them something to do after school.


----------



## drdel (Feb 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			These are about 8-10 in ages and certainly two live at the end of the cul-de-sac and get the feeling they may be latch-key kids even so young...

There's nothing to do in the village really and doubt there's any after school stuff going on but the parents need to step up and give them something to do after school.
		
Click to expand...

Red ears needed!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2022)

Rooter said:



			20  We probably stopped paying it aged 13?!
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣that was supposed to have said 10😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 3, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			🤣🤣that was supposed to have said 10😂
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - I had visions of grown men cherry knocking!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2022)

People hijacking other people's threads because they are too idle to start their own.  Really, how much effort does it take if you are actually that interested?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2022)

Every evening, sit down to eat my dinner. Cue big fat biffers advertising tenna lady incontinence pads....🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 3, 2022)

Not seen @Norrin Radd for a good while. Hope he’s ok.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2022)

drdel said:



			Red ears needed!
		
Click to expand...

Only gets you in a whole batch of poo poo these days


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2022)

Mask Police 👮‍♂️


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Mask Police 👮‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

People commenting on what they see considering the virus is still amongst us. Many of us still want masks as much as possible to prevent further transmission. Simple as that


----------



## drdel (Feb 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Only gets you in a whole batch of poo poo these days
		
Click to expand...

True, but I'm ancient so doomed. The threat was enough for my kids - never hit them once.


----------



## Leftitshort (Feb 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			People commenting on what they see considering the virus is still amongst us. Many of us still want masks as much as possible to prevent further transmission. Simple as that
		
Click to expand...

 Feel free to wear them. No one is stopping you. 
Wear a mask because you care more, it might even give some anonymity when you’re hitting those small children


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2022)

drdel said:



			True, but I'm ancient so doomed. The threat was enough for my kids - never hit them once.
		
Click to expand...

From an earlier era when both parents would give me a good smack. Of course we've moved on although I can hardly say it affected me and was "normal". Wouldn't condone it in todays society in any shape or form and of course where the like of you and me would give them a swift clip (I remember when coppers did it too) that only ends one way now


----------



## Leftitshort (Feb 3, 2022)

drdel said:



			True, but I'm ancient so doomed. The threat was enough for my kids - never hit them once.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry just for clarity, you’re advocating hitting 10 year olds ?


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 3, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Wouldn't bother. sorry. Had better chicken burgers from Iceland. (the shop, never been to the country)
		
Click to expand...

You don’t get Burgers in Iceland, you get this.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Only gets you in a whole batch of poo poo these days
		
Click to expand...

I remember some fella came out of his house really quickly once and punted me right up the “arris” Lifted me off the floor! 
Would never have gone home and told my dad about it though he might have done the same! 😄


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			It seems (according to google) it is knock down ginger but cherry knocking is a regional thing in some areas of the South.

We have a security camera so told them they're on it twice now and I'd report it to the police and their parents if they appeared a third time 

Click to expand...

Wife reports it was called “Knock and nash” in Bridlington🤨
 We always called it “Knock down Ginger” though.


----------



## drdel (Feb 3, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Sorry just for clarity, you’re advocating hitting 10 year olds ?
		
Click to expand...

Don't be a wally. It was a weak attempt at humour! Who mentioned 10 year olds?


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 3, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Wife reports it was called “Knock and nash” in Bridlington🤨
 We always called it “Knock down Ginger” though.
		
Click to expand...

Who, or what, was Ginger and why did they deserve knocking down?

We were clearly less imaginative in our names, we just called it “chap door run”.


----------



## Leftitshort (Feb 3, 2022)

drdel said:



			Don't be a wally. It was a weak attempt at humour! Who mentioned 10 year olds?
		
Click to expand...

Amanda in the post you quoted. You’re right, I’ve always found jokes about hitting kids hilarious 👍👍carry on


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 4, 2022)

Driving home from nights in the lasses car noticed it felt abit sluggish and crap. 0 miles and the pump symbol flashing on the screen. 
She’s definitely left it low knowing I’d have to fill it up. Heads up would of been good!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

People who email you to ask how to apply for something, send you a further email thanking you for your email that made the process very clear, and then submit their application following absolutely none of the advice that you wasted your time sending to them. 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

People who are incapable of taking the hint.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			People who are incapable of taking the hint.
		
Click to expand...

Or you be a man and spell it out rather than cryptic messages


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Or you be a man and spell it out rather than cryptic messages
		
Click to expand...

Problem with that, is that lots of people then don't "take it like a man" and run off and complain the second they feel victimised.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Or you be a man and spell it out rather than cryptic messages
		
Click to expand...

Who says I'm in a position to spell it out to them Homer?  And who says it's anything to do with here?  

Sometimes it's not always about you...


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 4, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Who, or what, was Ginger and why did they deserve knocking down?

We were clearly less imaginative in our names, we just called it “chap door run”.
		
Click to expand...

We called it “knick knack’ Remember when I was around 11 and we knew this house where we we get chased and knocked and ran. The ‘chase’ was on and on of the older lads  I was with around 13 was a bit  of a scrapper. After a while he thought why am I running and stopped.

Slight confrontation and the 13 year old hit the other guy, broke his tooth and ended up in Court. Frightening experience at such an early age but my “friend’ got  off with some lame excuse.


----------



## RichA (Feb 4, 2022)

The colour schemes of cheese & onion and salt & vinegar crisps and hula hoops being the opposite way around.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Who says I'm in a position to spell it out to them Homer?  And who says it's anything to do with here? 

Sometimes it's not always about you...
		
Click to expand...

No-one implied it was about me. Seems pointless putting cryptic messages out if you can't spell it out. Ho hum. Each to their own I guess


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2022)

RichA said:



			The colour schemes of cheese & onion and salt & vinegar crisps and hula hoops being the opposite way around.
		
Click to expand...

This is the kind of randon irritation that this thread was designed for . Love it, so true as well.


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2022)

Tradesmen who dont have the decency to return a phone call


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			People who email you to ask how to apply for something, send you a further email thanking you for your email that made the process very clear, and then submit their application following absolutely none of the advice that you wasted your time sending to them. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			People who are incapable of taking the hint.
		
Click to expand...

Come on spit it out, what was the name/gender/age of this person who emailed you!! And what hint did you give them!🤬


----------



## bobmac (Feb 4, 2022)

People who don't know the difference between its and it's


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 4, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Wasting 1300 calories on McDonalds. I knew i would be disappointed with the Chicken BigMac, but i had to try!
		
Click to expand...

THIS!!! Just didnt taste right! Missed the beefy goodness.

A double McChicken would have been better!!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2022)

bobmac said:



			People who don't know the difference between its and it's
		
Click to expand...

Looking at Facebook, I can't believe how bad the spelling etc is!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 4, 2022)

Spelling police 👮‍♀️


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 4, 2022)

Husband not putting the weights back under the bench properly (my weights, my bench!) which resulted in me bruising and skinning my knuckle putting the barbell back. At least I'm blaming him and not my lack of awareness!!

It hurts :-(


----------



## GB72 (Feb 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Husband not putting the weights back under the bench properly (my weights, my bench!) which resulted in me bruising and skinning my knuckle putting the barbell back. At least I'm blaming him and not my lack of awareness!!

It hurts :-(
		
Click to expand...

Think that hurts, wife has a full lifting rack/cage and when you do not notice it against the dark floor and get the the full 20kg olympic spec bar in the rib cage you know about it.


----------



## woofers (Feb 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Spelling police 👮‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, wots rong wif knot noing if it shuld bee “there, their or they’re” and “your or you’re”….just bein’ pedantick, pedentrick, or somthink ain’t yar.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 4, 2022)

Winter Olympics.

I know, I don't have to watch it, and I won't.


----------



## RichA (Feb 4, 2022)

Trying to find somewhere to stash MrA's birthday present. Every suitable location seems to have already been used by her to stash new shoes or clothes that she obviously doesn't want me to know about. 🤣

I might gift wrap a few of them and give them to her on her birthday.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 4, 2022)

Calling a football team after the manager.
Frank Lampard’s Everton.
Wayne Rooney’s Derby.
Steve Gerrard's Aston Villa.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 4, 2022)

One of my workmates being attacked by a druggie whilst driving a coach full of people down the M3🤬🤬


----------



## IanM (Feb 4, 2022)

Folk who think you can furlough half the country for months without any adverse economic impact


Beezerk said:



			Calling a football team after the manager.
Frank Lampard’s Everton.
Wayne Rooney’s Derby.
Steve Gerrard's Aston Villa.
		
Click to expand...

Its awful.... and the use of "trendy" words that have very little to do with football.   

Currently top of the list are "PROJECT" and "Philosophy"  ...I heard a wally on a footy phone in bemoaning one of "their" players moving elsewhere saying, "they are not a project!!"     I guess that is shorthand for the "latest hobby club" with a new owner paying way over the odds for their league.  (Wrexham, Forest Green Rovers, um, eh, Newcastle!!"


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2022)

IanM said:



			Folk who think you can furlough half the country for months without any adverse economic impact


Its awful.... and the use of "trendy" words that have very little to do with football.  

Currently top of the list are "PROJECT" and "Philosophy"  ...I heard a wally on a footy phone in bemoaning one of "their" players moving elsewhere saying, "they are not a project!!"     I guess that is shorthand for the "latest hobby club" with a new owner paying way over the odds for their league.  (Wrexham, Forest Green Rovers, um, eh, Newcastle!!"  

Click to expand...


worst phrase for me currently is "game management", especially used when describing sides that have very little of it going on!!!


----------



## IanM (Feb 4, 2022)

Boxing.

Massive respect for anyone brave (or skint) enough to put the gloves on, but I just don't get it.  I also don't get the way it is run (numerous versions of world titles) the stupid nonsense at press conferences and in case you might want a peak, it's all hidden behind pay-per-view!


----------



## chellie (Feb 4, 2022)

SaintHacker said:



			One of my workmates being attacked by a druggie whilst driving a coach full of people down the M3🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...


Oh lord, hope he's OK.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 4, 2022)

chellie said:



			Oh lord, hope he's OK.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah hes ok. He was pulling into the services to meet the police when the guy tried grabbing the steering wheel apparently. Luckily he's a big old unit so managed to fight the guy off without crashing somehow, then showed him the error of his ways until the police arrived


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2022)

People who think its ok to tie their dog up outside the pub on a freezing cold day whilst they have lunch


----------



## Rooter (Feb 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			People who think its ok to tie their dog up outside the pub on a freezing cold day whilst they have lunch 

Click to expand...

WTH? I feel bad leaving the dog outside the shop when I pop in for a pint of milk!


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2022)

Rooter said:



			WTH? I feel bad leaving the dog outside the shop when I pop in for a pint of milk!
		
Click to expand...


its worse than that, the pubs dog friendly!!!!!

we paraded ours through the pub and commented very loudly about the poor one outside


----------



## theoneandonly (Feb 4, 2022)

I have a Husky and he point blank refuses to come in when it's cold. 😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			People who think its ok to tie their dog up outside the pub on a freezing cold day whilst they have lunch 

Click to expand...

Watched someone let their dog piss all the restaurant floor of the expensive 'dog friendly' hotel I was staying in early January.

As I was eating, needless to say I was less than impressed.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Calling a football team after the manager.
Frank Lampard’s Everton.
Wayne Rooney’s Derby.
Steve Gerrard's Aston Villa.
		
Click to expand...

A few years back it was Bruce's Villa.
Then it became Steve Bruce's Newcastle United.
Next up, I hear it might even be Steve Bruce's West Bromwich Albion.

Strange how I never heard the likes of Moyes's Manchester United.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 4, 2022)

Can someone remind me what month are we in??   Got this email today...


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 4, 2022)

Instructions that are either missing steps or not clear.

Changing a freezer door from left to to right hand today (have done it on freezers).

No saying which bolt hole to use and finally worked out it was the one so covered in  paint that it could barely be seen
Took me a while to work out the top would not go back on because there was a very small plastic fascia that had to be moved for one side to the other no mention in the manual.
Had to take it apart again but because the mention of moving the door stop on the bottom the door was totally unclear.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 4, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Looking at Facebook, I can't believe how bad the spelling etc is!
		
Click to expand...

 It is not that I cannpt speel it s that I cannot tupe.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Can someone remind me what month are we in??   Got this email today... 

View attachment 40973

Click to expand...

My golf club emailed out about this year’s Christmas party (first one since 2019) and half an hour later emailed to say it was sold out.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 4, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			A few years back it was Bruce's Villa.
Then it became Steve Bruce's Newcastle United.
Next up, I hear it might even be Steve Bruce's West Bromwich Albion.

Strange how I never heard the likes of Moyes's Manchester United.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because everybody thought it was still Fergie’s United!


----------



## RichA (Feb 4, 2022)

MrsA teaches a tech subject at a local comp. Kids are required by the exam board to photograph their GCSE and A-Level projects as they progress. The school has no cameras for them to use. The kids all own camera phones but are forbidden from removing them from their bags during the school day - no discretion or exceptions. 
So MrsA has to either photograph each kid's work and email it to them individually or let them borrow our digital camera.

How are these kids going to learn about discretion, common sense and rational decision making.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 4, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			My golf club emailed out about this year’s Christmas party (first one since 2019) and half an hour later emailed to say it was sold out.
		
Click to expand...

When they ask for subs payment.. can you send a note saying ‘yes’ and then mail in 30 mins and say ‘sorry had to pay the utility bill’..


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 4, 2022)

RichA said:



			MrsA teaches a tech subject at a local comp. Kids are required by the exam board to photograph their GCSE and A-Level projects as they progress. The school has no cameras for them to use. The kids all own camera phones but are forbidden from removing them from their bags during the school day - no discretion or exceptions.
So MrsA has to either photograph each kid's work and email it to them individually or let them borrow our digital camera.

How are these kids going to learn about discretion, common sense and rational decision making.
		
Click to expand...

If the kids are forbidden to remove them from their bags can Mrs A take the phon efrom their bag and take the pic. Alternatively explain that for the project  the kids need to take a pic.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 4, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No-one implied it was about me. Seems pointless putting cryptic messages out if you can't spell it out. Ho hum. Each to their own I guess
		
Click to expand...

It wasn’t cryptic. It was explicit.
He’s irritated by people who can’t take a hint.
🤫


----------



## RichA (Feb 4, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			If the kids are forbidden to remove them from their bags can Mrs A take the phon efrom their bag and take the pic. Alternatively explain that for the project  the kids need to take a pic.
		
Click to expand...

She tried explaining it to management. No phones out of bags. No exceptions. It's bizarre what they prioritise.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 4, 2022)

Had a boat-ful of random irritations today .. but I'll stick to just the one ... Babies in restaurants. 

Five minutes after we arrived,  a group of people with babies in tow came in and sat two tables away. Babies promptly mewled, bawled and screeched, almost uninterrupted, for next hour & half ... And parents constantly going ooh, shush, there there shush, ooh ahh , shush  for the same duration is just as irritating.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 4, 2022)

The bottom of the range VW T-CROSS I have been given as a loan car after my car was rear ended and is now getting repaired. Cheap tacky plastic everywhere.


----------



## Dando (Feb 4, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			The bottom of the range VW T-CROSS I have been given as a loan car after my car was rear ended and is now getting repaired. *Cheap tacky plastic everywhere*.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the Katie price edition


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Had a boat-ful of random irritations today .. but I'll stick to just the one ... Babies in restaurants.

Five minutes after we arrived,  a group of people with babies in tow came in and sat two tables away. Babies promptly mewled, bawled and screeched, almost uninterrupted, for next hour & half ... And parents constantly going ooh, shush, there there shush, ooh ahh , shush  for the same duration is just as irritating.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that one and I'll throw in very young kids in pubs after 7.00pm. Usually bored out of their heads so whining or so full of sugar they are running around all over the place being loud and a nuisance. There are several Wetherspoons that this is a massive issue and so to be avoided. Unfortunately other pubs are becoming the same


----------



## drdel (Feb 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			That’s the Katie price edition
		
Click to expand...

.

Is that this year's face-lifted version


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2022)

Being bitten by something just below my right knee.
It doesn't hurt, there is virtually no swelling and there's just a red mark where the crime took place.
But it's the itchiest itch I've ever experienced .................................. by a distance!
I just want to tear my lower leg right off!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 4, 2022)

Slime said:



			Being bitten by something just below my right knee.
It doesn't hurt, there is virtually no swelling and there's just a red mark where the crime took place.
But it's the itchiest itch I've ever experienced .................................. by a distance!
I just want to tear my lower leg right off!!!
		
Click to expand...

Radio active spider? 
Check your wrists 😎


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Radio active spider?
*Check your wrists* 😎
		
Click to expand...

Just checked them, they're both still there and they didn't glow when I turned the light off!


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2022)

Slime said:



			Being bitten by something just below my right knee.
It doesn't hurt, there is virtually no swelling and there's just a red mark where the crime took place.
But it's the itchiest itch I've ever experienced .................................. by a distance!
I just want to tear my lower leg right off!!!
		
Click to expand...


make sure its not a tick


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			make sure its not a tick
		
Click to expand...

Good call


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 4, 2022)

Lee Dixon


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			make sure its not a tick
		
Click to expand...

Well, if that was the culprit, there's no sign of it ........................ good shout, though.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 4, 2022)

Slime said:



			Well, if that was the culprit, there's no sign of it ........................ good shout, though. 

Click to expand...

Look up the symptoms of Lymes disease and be aware, just in case 👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 4, 2022)

Slime said:



			Being bitten by something just below my right knee.
It doesn't hurt, there is virtually no swelling and there's just a red mark where the crime took place.
But it's the itchiest itch I've ever experienced .................................. by a distance!
I just want to tear my lower leg right off!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ice pack - usually helps me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2022)

My wife.

Bit stressed recently, the girls a lot of work.

"Oh I need a break" 

Always saying how she would love a hotel for the night , no kids just sleep and eat food 

So I arrange childcare for the weekend to help me get them to bed, I book her into a hotel and spa 

Looks like I'm canceling it now as she doesn't want to go 

Litterally flabbergasted.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 5, 2022)

Waking up to the news that someone won 100m Euromillons… excited as I had finally bought a ticket last night. Looked around only to realise that I bought Lotto instead of Euros… 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Waking up to the news that someone won 100m Euromillons… excited as I had finally bought a ticket last night. Looked around only to realise that I bought Lotto instead of Euros… 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

What’s worse is getting an email with “news about your ticket” so you get excited until you open your account and see £3.20


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			What’s worse is getting an email with “news about your ticket” so you get excited until you open your account and see £3.20
		
Click to expand...

Anyone else delay looking at emails the day after a big draw in order to pretend that they have won? Check the emails, nothing there 😞.

Even though I've had the 'news' email and been let down so many times I still get excited by it. Ridiculous 🙄😆


----------



## Captainron (Feb 5, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Look up the symptoms of Lymes disease and be aware, just in case 👍
		
Click to expand...

I got Lymes last year off a tick at Comrie golf club. Didn’t show the ring rash for 2 months! Good long dose of antibiotics and it went away. Luckily I didn’t feel too bad.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 5, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			The bottom of the range VW T-CROSS I have been given as a loan car after my car was rear ended and is now getting repaired. Cheap tacky plastic everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

 but just as expensive to repair.

I was rear ended last year and when do a full check of the damage there was a mass of plastic inside resting on the rear bottom cover, it had come from the BMW that hit me.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone else delay looking at emails the day after a big draw in order to pretend that they have won? Check the emails, nothing there 😞.

Even though I've had the 'news' email and been let down so many times I still get excited by it. Ridiculous 🙄😆
		
Click to expand...

Many years ago when I first started using the app.. I got the News email. I refused to check it for a few days. That weekend I was playing golf.  My pp offered to ‘buy it off me for 100 bucks’ .. I turned him down. Went home and cashed the full £3 ..  

Knowing my (and his) luck, if I had sold it to him, it would have been the jackpot


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 5, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			My wife.

Bit stressed recently, the girls a lot of work.

"Oh I need a break"

Always saying how she would love a hotel for the night , no kids just sleep and eat food

So I arrange childcare for the weekend to help me get them to bed, I book her into a hotel and spa

Looks like I'm canceling it now as she doesn't want to go

Litterally flabbergasted.
		
Click to expand...

Andy Capp once said, "The worst thing you can deprive a woman of, is a grievance".


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 5, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			My wife.

Bit stressed recently, the girls a lot of work.

"Oh I need a break"

Always saying how she would love a hotel for the night , no kids just sleep and eat food

So I arrange childcare for the weekend to help me get them to bed, I book her into a hotel and spa

Looks like I'm canceling it now as she doesn't want to go

Litterally flabbergasted.
		
Click to expand...

Did she want you to join her?


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 5, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			but just as expensive to repair.

I was rear ended last year and when do a full check of the damage there was a mass of plastic inside resting on the rear bottom cover, it had come from the BMW that hit me.
		
Click to expand...

My CX-30 has an all in one plastic bumper and rear lower wings. I was mainly referring to the inside of the T-CROSS. The plastic steering wheel is just awful.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Did she want you to join her?
		
Click to expand...

Na , instead she wants a shopping trip. Meal out and then sleep on her own in loft no kids so that's what we will go for 

Same thing just in the house as even though she wants a break she can't leave them


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 5, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Na , instead she wants a shopping trip. Meal out and then sleep on her own in loft no kids so that's what we will go for

Same thing just in the house as even though she wants a break she can't leave them
		
Click to expand...

I kind of get that. Idea sounds great but then the prospect of actually leaving them doesn't really appeal. I guess she'd spend the time fretting about them so sounds like you've got the best option now.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I kind of get that. Idea sounds great but then the prospect of actually leaving them doesn't really appeal. I guess she'd spend the time fretting about them so *sounds like you've got the best option now.*

Click to expand...

Only if he got the money back from the hotel.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 5, 2022)

People on Twitter that limit who can reply to their tweets or don't allow replies. If they're so confident in what they've written then they should be able to defend that position from people who disagree rather than not allowing replies.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 5, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			My wife.

Bit stressed recently, the girls a lot of work.

"Oh I need a break"

Always saying how she would love a hotel for the night , no kids just sleep and eat food

So I arrange childcare for the weekend to help me get them to bed, I book her into a hotel and spa

Looks like I'm canceling it now as she doesn't want to go

Litterally flabbergasted.
		
Click to expand...

Leave her at home with the kids & go yourself 😊


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 5, 2022)

Dion Dublin...should stick to property (although he's rubbish on that too)!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 5, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Only if he got the money back from the hotel.
		
Click to expand...

It's only money...happy wife more important (and a recharged Mummy).


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Only if he got the money back from the hotel.
		
Click to expand...

The trip is fully refundable and has been cancelled now..

Like @AmandaJR says it's about recharging the wife and unfortunately the car charger isn't compatible


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 5, 2022)

People watching things they know are likely to be offensive.... Then complaining that they're offensive.

People need saving from themselves these days.


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			People watching things they know are likely to be offensive.... Then complaining that they're offensive.

People need saving from themselves these days.
		
Click to expand...

Has this anything to do with a certain tax dodging comedian?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2022)

Return of the obsessive stalker


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			Has this anything to do with a certain tax dodging comedian?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is.


----------



## RichA (Feb 5, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			Indeed it is.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I've always found him hilarious but the alleged joke, if it's as reported, is dreadful.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 5, 2022)

RichA said:



			Honestly, I've always found him hilarious but the alleged joke, if it's as reported, is dreadful.
		
Click to expand...

It may well be, I've not heard it yet.  But in my eyes there is not a single incident or historical event that should be outside the realms of comedy.... Anyway, I don't want to hijack this thread with a rant.

It's my random irritation for today 👍


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 5, 2022)

RichA said:



			Honestly, I've always found him hilarious but the alleged joke, if it's as reported, is dreadful.
		
Click to expand...

If it’s the one that’s currently making the news. His show has been on Netflix for quite a while now. I’m shocked it’s taken so long for the professionally offended to notice.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			It may well be, I've not heard it yet.  But in my eyes there is not a single incident or historical event that should be outside the realms of comedy.... Anyway, I don't want to hijack this thread with a rant.

It's my random irritation for today 👍
		
Click to expand...

It’s tough one - think it just crept over the line , the sort of stuff Frankie Boyle does on a regular occurrence knowing he will get people reacting


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 5, 2022)

New battery put on the car, and now I've got a sensor warning light on. Bluddy cars!


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 5, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			If it’s the one that’s currently making the news. His show has been on Netflix for quite a while now. I’m shocked it’s taken so long for the professionally offended to notice.
		
Click to expand...

Have seen the whole thing. Much (most?) was close to the limit - as would be expected from him. Quite a lot was cringe-making funny but quite a bit was so cringe-making that it was, give or take, too much to be funny. But that's his act, and what he's known for - and you're naive to watch if you have delicate sensibilities.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 5, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			It may well be, I've not heard it yet.  But in my eyes there is not a single incident or historical event that should be outside the realms of comedy.... Anyway, I don't want to hijack this thread with a rant.

It's my random irritation for today 👍
		
Click to expand...

Would you make a joke about those murdered by Peter Sutcliffe or the soham murders, really? There’s such a thing as common decency, and subjects that should always be off limits.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 5, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Have seen the whole thing. Much (most?) was close to the limit - as would be expected from him. Quite a lot was cringe-making funny but quite a bit was so cringe-making that it was, give or take, too much to be funny. But that's his act, and what he's known for - and you're naive to watch if you have delicate sensibilities.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been to see him live a couple of times. He’s very funny. I genuinely don’t understand why you would watch his show if you are a bit delicate. Unless you were looking to be offended. He even references being cancelled in his latest show. 

The first time we saw him was with my wife’s friend and her husband. The wife’s friend thought we were going to see Alan Carr. She wasn’t impressed 😂


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 5, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I’ve been to see him live a couple of times. He’s very funny. I genuinely don’t understand why you would watch his show if you are a bit delicate. Unless you were looking to be offended. He even references being cancelled in his latest show.

The first time we saw him was with my wife’s friend and her husband. The wife’s friend thought we were going to see Alan Carr. She wasn’t impressed 😂
		
Click to expand...

Why do you have to watch his or anyone elses shows to be offended?

Would it be funny if someone posted a joke about the Holocaust in the “Laughter Thread” 

Nobody “needs” to look to be offended by jokes about the Holocaust, any normal level headed person would be without question.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 5, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Would you make a joke about those murdered by Peter Sutcliffe or the soham murders, really? There’s such a thing as common decency, and subjects that should always be off limits.
		
Click to expand...

Would I make a joke? No. Would I stop others from making jokes? No.

Would I complain about them? No.

My point is you shouldn't stop any speech just because you don't like it. Just disagree with it and move on.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 5, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			Just disagree with it and move on.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, mild disagreements seem to be a thing of the past


----------



## Imurg (Feb 5, 2022)

England being crap at, what appears to be, most team sports......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			England being crap at, what appears to be, most team sports......

Click to expand...

So it appears. Sadly in cricket I think it'll be a very long time before we are a force again, certainly at test level.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			What’s worse is getting an email with “news about your ticket” so you get excited until you open your account and see £3.20
		
Click to expand...

Beats my emails. 

"You've won a lucky dip"

🤦


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 5, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			My wife.

Bit stressed recently, the girls a lot of work.

"Oh I need a break"

Always saying how she would love a hotel for the night , no kids just sleep and eat food

So I arrange childcare for the weekend to help me get them to bed, I book her into a hotel and spa

Looks like I'm canceling it now as she doesn't want to go

Litterally flabbergasted.
		
Click to expand...

Believe me kiddo, women will always flabbergast you


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Believe me kiddo, women will always flabbergast you 

Click to expand...

The flabbergasting normally stops when you get married - or is that something else 😁😁


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The flabbergasting normally stops when you get married - or is that something else 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

 Phil believe me I've been married 3 times and still get flabbergasted


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 5, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



 Phil believe me I've been married 3 times and still get flabbergasted 

Click to expand...

Slow learner!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 6, 2022)

When I start reading a thread and there are a couple of posters who are opinionated and I know neither will back  down and it just becomes a ding dong battle. These were Brexit/ political in the past but now footie/ COVID/religion and a couple relating to golf.

There are perhaps 10 at the most, I accept it is a Forum and members are entitled to an opinion but sometimes it is a sign of strength to accept the other point of view which may not be the same.

I am not going to name names but let you decide!


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2022)

Not sure of the score today but the pyracantha definitely won again today


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 6, 2022)

MIL's and their inability to remember things other than through their perfect World eyes.


----------



## drdel (Feb 6, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			MIL's and their inability to remember things other than through their perfect World eyes.
		
Click to expand...

They are a window into the future- be warned


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 6, 2022)

drdel said:



			They are a window into the future- be warned

Click to expand...

Thats as maybe, however I won't be around when my wife is that age and that awkward and blind to the reality of their history


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2022)

HID doing her "lets got to the garden centre for a look round - I just want to have a look. We won't spend anything"  and coming home with a load of stuff and a dent in the credit card.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID doing her "lets got to the garden centre for a look round - I just want to have a look. We won't spend anything"  and coming home with a load of stuff and a dent in the credit card.
		
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as “just looking” when women go to the shops.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 6, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			There is no such thing as “just looking” when women go to the shops.
		
Click to expand...

Or when men go to the pro shop.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			There is no such thing as “just looking” when women go to the shops.
		
Click to expand...

I should know this after 20+ years of marriage but got sucked in. Got there and she was a woman possessed


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID doing her "lets got to the garden centre for a look round - I just want to have a look. We won't spend anything"  and coming home with a load of stuff and a dent in the credit card.
		
Click to expand...

As someone experiencing the garden centre wander for the first time this week - it's amazing how easy it is to spend! Mine was mainly seeds - didn't even look at the price but went by the pretty pictures! Through the till and no wonder she had a mask on!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 6, 2022)

Commentators constantly apologising for bad language at football matches. Its football, people swear. If you don't like it don't watch, or just turn the sound down


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2022)

SaintHacker said:



			Commentators constantly apologising for bad language at football matches. Its football, people swear. If you don't like it don't watch, or just turn the sound down
		
Click to expand...


its when they do it at 2am on the cricket that really does my nut in!!!

has to be said i do swear at them every time they apologise tho lol


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			As someone experiencing the garden centre wander for the first time this week - it's amazing how easy it is to spend! Mine was mainly seeds - didn't even look at the price but went by the pretty pictures! Through the till and no wonder she had a mask on!
		
Click to expand...


find a decent nursery rather than paying garden centre prices


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			As someone experiencing the garden centre wander for the first time this week - it's amazing how easy it is to spend! Mine was mainly seeds - didn't even look at the price but went by the pretty pictures! Through the till and no wonder she had a mask on!
		
Click to expand...

HID buys several gardening magazines each month and they usually have seeds attached. Grow Your Own and Kitchen Garden are good for fruit and veg. Saves buying seeds and some interesting varieties as well as a lot of good advice in the magazines


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2022)

SaintHacker said:



			Commentators constantly apologising for bad language at football matches. Its football, people swear. If you don't like it don't watch, or just turn the sound down
		
Click to expand...

Good old OfCom fining channels if there's swearing on live TV unless they apologise quickly 
Nobody cares much anymore but the rules are there and if they don't jump in with the apology the channel can get a hefty fine.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2022)

SaintHacker said:



			Commentators constantly apologising for bad language at football matches. Its football, people swear. If you don't like it don't watch, or just turn the sound down
		
Click to expand...

It's the boxing ones that gets me; you've tuned in to watch 2 blokes knock seven shades of  out of each other, you're hardly going to be offended by the lack of Queen's English from the corner team.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 6, 2022)

I’m loving the new hot 🎤s they are using in the DP World Tour. They are picking up all sorts of swearing. 

Bob Mc this morning was great after hitting a poor chip. “What the Fbomb was that” “W ⚓️“ 😆


----------



## Mudball (Feb 7, 2022)

Nigel Farage advertisement on Youtube  - esp when you cant skip it. 

Seems to pop up like clockwork after 30 mins while watching finance related videos.  Apparently he can protect me from the Banks & help me build wealth...


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2022)

Misreading the temperature on the instructions so my first ever home made sourdough loaf is darker than I’d like


----------



## Rooter (Feb 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			its worse than that, the pubs dog friendly!!!!!

we paraded ours through the pub and commented very loudly about the poor one outside
		
Click to expand...

I take mine into a lot of shops and cafe's. To be fair, my local corner shop owner is dog mad! My dog loves him (as do all the local dogs) as he keeps treats and makes a huge fuss over them. even leaves a queue of people in the shop to go and see the dogs!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2022)

David Baddiel getting the hump with Jimmy Carr's comedy.   Pot calling the kettle black for some of the things he said under the same category of comedy in the 1990s.   If you don't like Jimmy Carr, then don't watch or listen to him then.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			David Baddiel getting the hump with Jimmy Carr's comedy.   Pot calling the kettle black for some of the things he said under the same category of comedy in the 1990s.   If you don't like Jimmy Carr, then don't watch or listen to him then.
		
Click to expand...

'Judge Rinder' waded in as well. He was critical of the audience 'clapping and cheering' rather than walking out. I thought he was meant to be fairly intelligent, but he hasn't worked out that a Jimmy Carr stand-up audience tends to be full of Jimmy Carr fans who actually enjoy his jokes? 

Whole thing is ridiculous but this is a regular occurrence nowadays. If you don't like offensive jokes then avoid offensive comedians and get on with living your life.


----------



## DRW (Feb 7, 2022)

Unicorn iced gems, not even a unicorn on them


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2022)

Buying a bag of midget gems in Sainsbury's -  the bag says Midget Gems but the label on the front of the shelf says Mini Gems.
We've done this irritation before but just to see that irritated me as well.   Even more than the covid Nazi in the store.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			'Judge Rinder' waded in as well. He was critical of the audience 'clapping and cheering' rather than walking out. I thought he was meant to be fairly intelligent, but he hasn't worked out that a Jimmy Carr stand-up audience tends to be full of Jimmy Carr fans who actually enjoy his jokes?

Whole thing is ridiculous but this is a regular occurrence nowadays. If you don't like offensive jokes then avoid offensive comedians and get on with living your life.
		
Click to expand...

Judge Rinder has just done a programme about the Holocaust for the recent memorial day. All very raw so if you ask him about it he is bound to be against. 

What I do find odd is that this programme was released back in December. Why is it only making a fuss now?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2022)

Totally agree Lord T.  I watched that Jimmy Carr show back at the start of the year.  He is one of the funniest people out there right now.  You know he's going to make some truly horrendous comments but you know before you start.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 7, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Totally agree Lord T.  I watched that Jimmy Carr show back at the start of the year.  He is one of the funniest people out there right now.  You know he's going to make some truly horrendous comments but you know before you start.
		
Click to expand...

A bit like watching Jonathan Pie or Frankie Boyle...   but people still watch them while others cant stand them..


----------



## RichA (Feb 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			...Whole thing is ridiculous but this is a regular occurrence nowadays. If you don't like offensive jokes then avoid offensive comedians and get on with living your life.
		
Click to expand...

Surely though, the entire point of an offensive joke is that some people will be offended by it. If nobody is offended, it has failed. 
If you go out to offend, you don't really need anyone to defend you from accusations of being offensive. 

I have a greater understanding of those who are offended by the offensive joke than those who are irritated by those who are offended by the offensive joke.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2022)

RichA said:



			Surely though, the entire point of an offensive joke is that some people will be offended by it. If nobody is offended, it has failed.
If you go out to offend, you don't really need anyone to defend you from accusations of being offensive.

I have a greater understanding of those who are offended by the offensive joke than those who are irritated by those who are offended by the offensive joke.
		
Click to expand...

Because the answer should be "his jokes offend me - I will stop watching". But instead it has become "his jokes offend me - I will try my hardest to make sure everybody has to stop watching".


----------



## RichA (Feb 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Because the answer should be "his jokes offend me - I will stop watching". But instead it has become "his jokes offend me - I will try my hardest to make sure everybody has to stop watching".
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that Jimmy's objective was the latter option.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2022)

Imo there are some things that shouldn’t ever be joked about and imo what Carr joked about was one of those subject

Some things just aren’t funny in any situation


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Imo there are some things that shouldn’t ever be joked about and imo what Carr joked about was one of those subject

Some things just aren’t funny in any situation
		
Click to expand...

But there was an audience of people who obviously disagreed as they did find it funny. 🤷🏻‍♂️  I don't think it's particularly funny, but his supporters do and that's what they turn up for. Perhaps the more sensible idea would have been to simply cut that joke out of the Netflix broadcast. Assuming that was _the_ worst joke of the show, I don't know, I haven't watched it yet. (I'd better hurry up before they cancel it!)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			But there was an audience of people who obviously disagreed as they did find it funny. 🤷🏻‍♂️  I don't think it's particularly funny, but his supporters do and that's what they turn up for. Perhaps the more sensible idea would have been to simply cut that joke out of the Netflix broadcast. Assuming that was _the_ worst joke of the show, I don't know, I haven't watched it yet. (I'd better hurry up before they cancel it!)
		
Click to expand...

I like Jimmy Carr, as others have said, you can guarantee if you watch any of his live shows he will shock and possibly offend someone.

However, I believe the Holocaust is one area there is nothing funny about, others disagree and say there should be nothing off limits in comedy, but that’s not reality in the modern world.

Can we honestly believe that if someone was to make a joke about 9/11 or Hillsborough or Munich etc those upset and offended would be told to lighten up.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 7, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



View attachment 41016

Click to expand...

I havent seen the show.. but reading this makes me wonder why this whole thing kicked off.   Genocide is not a joke.  As a white male, it might sound 'funny' when it is happening to another group of non-white demographics.  As pauldj said, woud this be 'funny' if this was about 9/11, Hillsborogh, Jimmy Savile etc.   Very fine line these days.   

Again, I like Carr and he can be edgy.  but looks like he may have overstepped the mark here.   that is my 2c.. other opinions are available


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			I like Jimmy Carr, as others have said, you can guarantee if you watch any of his live shows he will shock and possibly offend someone.

However, I believe the Holocaust is one area there is nothing funny about, others disagree and say there should be nothing off limits in comedy, but that’s not reality in the modern world.

Can we honestly believe that if someone was to make a joke about 9/11 or Hillsborough or Munich etc those upset and offended would be told to lighten up.
		
Click to expand...

Again it depends on the audience. I've seen clips from the roast of Pete Davidson where they made jokes about his dad who I believe died at 9/11, but he just took it. (Actually I think that was Jimmy Carr as well come to think of it...) But I repeat, I think Carr has the right to joke about whatever he wants at his shows, but perhaps this one should have been cut from the edit so as not to go into the public domain.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Again it depends on the audience. I've seen clips from the roast of Pete Davidson where they made jokes about his dad who I believe died at 9/11, but he just took it. (Actually I think that was Jimmy Carr as well come to think of it...) But I repeat, I think Carr has the right to joke about whatever he wants at his shows, but perhaps this one should have been cut from the edit so as not to go into the public domain.
		
Click to expand...

I’d prefer we didn’t allow comedians or anyone to say what they like behind close doors, isn’t that risking hate speech to rise/increase, if it’s not for for the public domain, then it’s best not said.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Imo there are some things that shouldn’t ever be joked about and imo what Carr joked about was one of those subject

Some things just aren’t funny in any situation
		
Click to expand...

It's the start of a very slippery slope if you start banning topics in comedy and who gets to decide what can and can't be joked about?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			I’d prefer we didn’t allow comedians or anyone to say what they like behind close doors, isn’t that risking hate speech to rise/increase, if it’s not for for the public domain, then it’s best not said.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so. Comedians have always made these kind of jokes, but there was no public outcry because you didn't have YouTube or Netflix beaming it into everyone's living room.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 7, 2022)

Random irritations becoming a topic again.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 7, 2022)

For someone who grew up in the 70s and saw these very same defenses being trotted out in support of the likes of Bernard Manning etc (surely we are not saying that racist comedy should still be allowed) it is somewhat concerning that the idea that nothing is taboo for comedy still exists.


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2022)

Someone who pays at least 6 figures for their car, orders in a garish colour and then cant drive for toffee, yes i mean you in the purple rolls royce!!!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2022)

GB72 said:



			For someone who grew up in the 70s and saw these very same defenses being trotted out in support of the likes of Bernard Manning etc (surely we are not saying that racist comedy should still be allowed) it is somewhat concerning that the idea that nothing is taboo for comedy still exists.
		
Click to expand...

Context is important though, David Baddiel even posted an example of an acceptable holocaust joke when he was criticising Carr's one. It's about who the target is and the spirit in which it was intended. (Admittedly Carr's joke loses on both counts here - but I am talking generally.)


----------



## drdel (Feb 7, 2022)

Prompted by Dando's post in the 'Laughter...' post #4595

People who let pets into bedrooms,  on kitchen furniture etc. Do they know how dogs and cats clean their backsides and cover their 'deposits ' while outside?


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 7, 2022)

drdel said:



			Prompted by Dando's post in the 'Laughter...' post #4595

People who let pets into bedrooms,  on kitchen furniture etc. Do they know how dogs and cats clean their backsides and cover their 'deposits ' while outside? 

Click to expand...

Yep. And I’d still consider the dog to be cleaner than both kids.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 7, 2022)

Peasants not loving my new car.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			It's the start of a very slippery slope if you start banning topics in comedy and who gets to decide what can and can't be joked about?
		
Click to expand...

Society will decide what is and isn’t acceptable and I’d suggest most comedians know where the line is, but then don’t moan or complain if it does offend someone and your career goes down the toilet. ie Jim Davidson and the like.

It will also change over time and the best Comedians will adapt.

We live by rules and what is and isn’t acceptable, why should comedians be any different?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 7, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Society will decide what is and isn’t acceptable and I’d suggest most comedians know where the line is, but then don’t moan or complain if it does offend someone and your career goes down the toilet. ie Jim Davidson and the like.

It will also change over time and the best Comedians will adapt.

We live by rules and what is and isn’t acceptable, why should comedians be any different?
		
Click to expand...

How does society decide? There aren't any polls or referendums being carried out on what should happen. At the minute it seems that it's whoever shouts loudest and longest on social media trying to get people they don't like cancelled. 

If you start banning certain things from being joked about then where do you draw the line? My cousin is profoundly deaf so should I be able to ban people from joking about deaf people? If someone is a Royalist should they be able to get jokes about the Queen and the Royal family banned? And do you stop at comedy or does this cross into other areas of life? If a devout Christian is offended by gay marriage why can't they get banned? If I'm offended by Strictly Come Dancing can I get that banned?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			How does society decide? There aren't any polls or referendums being carried out on what should happen. At the minute it seems that it's whoever shouts loudest and longest on social media trying to get people they don't like cancelled.

If you start banning certain things from being joked about then where do you draw the line? My cousin is profoundly deaf so should I be able to ban people from joking about deaf people? If someone is a Royalist should they be able to get jokes about the Queen and the Royal family banned? And do you stop at comedy or does this cross into other areas of life? If a devout Christian is offended by gay marriage why can't they get banned? If I'm offended by Strictly Come Dancing can I get that banned?
		
Click to expand...

Aren’t certain subject etc already banned from television for example?

Don’t we already have levels in society that make these judgments etc 

For example if someone made a joke about holocaust on live at the Apollo for example there is no doubt they would be fired etc


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			How does society decide? There aren't any polls or referendums being carried out on what should happen. At the minute it seems that it's whoever shouts loudest and longest on social media trying to get people they don't like cancelled.

If you start banning certain things from being joked about then where do you draw the line? My cousin is profoundly deaf so should I be able to ban people from joking about deaf people? If someone is a Royalist should they be able to get jokes about the Queen and the Royal family banned? And do you stop at comedy or does this cross into other areas of life? If a devout Christian is offended by gay marriage why can't they get banned? If I'm offended by Strictly Come Dancing can I get that banned?
		
Click to expand...

Why isn’t the Black and White Minstrel Show on TV or Love Thy Neighbour?

Bernard Manning, Jim Davidson, Lee Hurst, what happened to them?

When was the last time you heard a white comedian use the N word in a joke?

All unacceptable in todays society, someone has obviously made a decision as to what is socially unacceptable.

Were was social media 50yrs or more back when behaviours and such were changing.

It happens in a civilised society all the time. Society evolves.

Why was the title of a thread in Lounge changed yesterday? Because of the racist connotations, did we have a poll on it or did forum members resign en masse due to censorship or did we just accept it?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)

I thought the Jimmy Carr Netflix was really funny.
Good thing is if you don’t want to watch something then don’t.
Nice & simple 😊


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 7, 2022)

drdel said:



			Prompted by Dando's post in the 'Laughter...' post #4595

People who let pets into bedrooms,  on kitchen furniture etc. Do they know how dogs and cats clean their backsides and cover their 'deposits ' while outside? 

Click to expand...

It’s alright, he usually gives himself a wash while he’s up. Strictly no kisses after though!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I thought the Jimmy Carr Netflix was really funny.
Good thing is if you don’t want to watch something then don’t.
Nice & simple 😊
		
Click to expand...

I watched it last night and I thought it was okay, not brilliant but some funny bits with the crowd. Best thing about the situation is there’s a warning from Netflix of its content , jimmy himself warns of the content and the title itself suggests it’s “dark material”. 

Yet here we are. It’s like going to a restaurant and ordering something you don’t like then complaining about it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I thought the Jimmy Carr Netflix was really funny.
Good thing is if you don’t want to watch something then don’t.
Nice & simple 😊
		
Click to expand...

He even said during the show some of his jokes were designed to get him cancelled.


----------



## babylonsinger (Feb 7, 2022)

People parking on the road right outside a supermarket despite there being a few hundred empty spaces less than a minute's walk away


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			I watched it last night and I thought it was okay, not brilliant but some funny bits with the crowd. Best thing about the situation is there’s a warning from Netflix of its content , jimmy himself warns of the content and the title itself suggests it’s “dark material”. 

Yet here we are. It’s like going to a restaurant and ordering something you don’t like then complaining about it.
		
Click to expand...

People will actually watch it just to be offended 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mudball (Feb 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I thought the Jimmy Carr Netflix was really funny.
Good thing is if you don’t want to watch something then don’t.
Nice & simple 😊
		
Click to expand...

Would we stretch it to the forum? and allow political postings.  Those who get offended by Right or Left  should not click on that link.   Political postings should not be allowed on other threads - except where clearly marked.  (18+ rating only)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Would we stretch it to the forum? and allow political postings.  Those who get offended by Right or Left  should not click on that link.   Political postings should not be allowed on other threads - except where clearly marked.  (18+ rating only)
		
Click to expand...

Not into politics tbh mate


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 7, 2022)

In agony with cramp and pain in both legs, after being on 10mg Ezetimibe cholesterol reducing tablets for 2 weeks .
Back to the doctors asap.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 7, 2022)

drdel said:



			Prompted by Dando's post in the 'Laughter...' post #4595

People who let pets into bedrooms,  on kitchen furniture etc. Do they know how dogs and cats clean their backsides and cover their 'deposits ' while outside? 

Click to expand...

Yes it always amazes me when you see dog lovers let their pets lick their face. 

Do they not know where their tongues have been 🤮


----------



## RichA (Feb 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			People will actually watch it just to be offended 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, it's popped up in the thread a couple of times with posters complaining about people complaining about Jimmy - not posters complaining about Jimmy.
Maybe those who don't like reading about Jimmy being complained about should stop looking for articles criticising him. It works both ways.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)

RichA said:



			To be fair, it's popped up in the thread a couple of times with posters complaining about people complaining about Jimmy - not posters complaining about Jimmy.
Maybe those who don't like reading about Jimmy being complained about should stop looking for articles criticising him. It works both ways.
		
Click to expand...

You lost me there.
Are you offended or not? 🤔


----------



## RichA (Feb 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			You lost me there.
Are you offended or not? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Offended - no not personally.
I've only commented in response to people complaining about other people complaining.
I do think that Jimmy Carr's "joke" was to comedy what the phone tapping episode was to journalism though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)

RichA said:



			Offended - no not personally.
I've only commented in response to people complaining about other people complaining.
I do think that Jimmy Carr's "joke" was to comedy what the phone tapping episode was to journalism though.
		
Click to expand...

Close to the bone?


----------



## RichA (Feb 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Close to the bone?
		
Click to expand...

No. A waste and an abuse of a right won by previous generations.
When folks in the past have fought tyranny and oppression to secure freedom of speech and freedom of expression, I'm guessing they didn't have in mind the rights of future comedians to make gags about genocide.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)

B


RichA said:



			No. A waste and an abuse of a right won by previous generations.
When folks in the past have fought tyranny and oppression to secure freedom of speech and freedom of expression, I'm guessing they didn't have in mind the rights of future comedians to make gags about genocide.
		
Click to expand...

Bit deep that for me,I just found it funny


----------



## Mudball (Feb 8, 2022)

Won an parking fine appeal … Got a refund. Happy Days..

Then they send me a cheque.. the last time i went into a bank branch was in the 60s.  I don’t even know if my high street has any banks left (plenty of pawn shops though).  

Why can’t they simply reverse the transaction on the card.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 8, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Won an parking fine appeal … Got a refund. Happy Days..

Then they send me a cheque.. the last time i went into a bank branch was in the 60s.  I don’t even know if my high street has any banks left (plenty of pawn shops though). 

Why can’t they simply reverse the transaction on the card.
		
Click to expand...

They send a cheque in the hope you won’t take it to the bank.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Won an parking fine appeal … Got a refund. Happy Days..

Then they send me a cheque.. the last time i went into a bank branch was in the 60s.  I don’t even know if my high street has any banks left (plenty of pawn shops though). 

Why can’t they simply reverse the transaction on the card.
		
Click to expand...

Because they hope you don’t cash the cheque. 

Most banks allow cheques to be paid in at cash machines or via the bank app on your phone


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 8, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Won an parking fine appeal … Got a refund. Happy Days..

Then they send me a cheque.. the last time i went into a bank branch was in the 60s.  I don’t even know if my high street has any banks left (plenty of pawn shops though). 

Why can’t they simply reverse the transaction on the card.
		
Click to expand...

What bank you with? Majority accept them via online banking app now and clears in like 3 days


----------



## Slab (Feb 8, 2022)

Emails with 'Read Receipt'

Has anyone ever clicked to say, _yup I've read it _


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Won an parking fine appeal … Got a refund. Happy Days..

Then they send me a cheque.. the last time i went into a bank branch was in the 60s.  I don’t even know if my high street has any banks left (plenty of pawn shops though). 

Why can’t they simply reverse the transaction on the card.
		
Click to expand...

You can cash cheques through a lot of banking apps now, it just scans a photo of it and does the business.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2022)

Slab said:



			Emails with 'Read Receipt'

Has anyone ever clicked to say, _yup I've read it _

Click to expand...

I always click no. I'm not telling them I've read it just in case they expect me to do something afterwards.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2022)

Slab said:



			Emails with 'Read Receipt'

Has anyone ever clicked to say, _yup I've read it _

Click to expand...


I do like it when people make a comment on a call "did you get my e-mail?"   "Yes"  and leave it like that.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 8, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I do like it when people make a comment on a call "did you get my e-mail?"   "Yes"  and leave it like that.
		
Click to expand...

I wish people would be more direct. When people call to ask if you received an email, what they mean to say is 'why the hell have you not responded to my email yet'. Don't hide it, if you are chasing a response then at least fess up to it.


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2022)

my work phone rang but i was on a zoom call and couldn't answer so the caller ends the call. they then ring back another 5 times in the space of 2 minutes and follow up with an email (cc'ing my boss in) saying they've tried to call me


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			my work phone rang but i was on a zoom call and couldn't answer so the caller ends the call. they then ring back another 5 times in the space of 2 minutes and follow up with an email (cc'ing my boss in) saying they've tried to call me
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just had a similar email from someone who has cc’d half the project team into something that was previously a conversation between them and myself. 

It starts with. I tried to call, and follows with a load of criticism on items that were previously ok 🤷🏼‍♂️. They clearly didn’t try hard enough to call as there were no missed calls or messages.

Some people are just 🎛 heads.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2022)

You can throw in people who think you've made a mistake so copy half the world on to the "ha-ha" e-mail.   Then when they realise they are wrong, they only mail you directly and not copy everyone else.
That guarantees you a place on my shtit list for life.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2022)

Tesco parking Nazis ,Horizon, sending me a parking fine for staying their car park for 6 hours a couple of weeks ago..nice, pretty pictures showing the car between 9 and 3 on the day..
Can't argue..the car was there..
Their wonderful technology obviously failed to see me leave the car park at 9.30 and return at 2.45..in-between I did an hour's lesson and the car was also out on a driving test at 12.30...
I've no doubt the "fine" will be cancelled when they get the evidence ....it's the PITA that I have to go through to do it when it's their tech that's ballsed it up...
Useless bunch of mindless jerks that'll be first against the wall come the revolution


----------



## cliveb (Feb 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Tesco parking Nazis ,Horizon, sending me a parking fine for staying their car park for 6 hours a couple of weeks ago..nice, pretty pictures showing the car between 9 and 3 on the day..
Can't argue..the car was there..
Their wonderful technology obviously failed to see me leave the car park at 9.30 and return at 2.45..in-between I did an hour's lesson and the car was also out on a driving test at 12.30...
I've no doubt the "fine" will be cancelled when they get the evidence ....it's the PITA that I have to go through to do it when it's their tech that's ballsed it up...
Useless bunch of mindless jerks that'll be first against the wall come the revolution
		
Click to expand...

Private parking enforcers have little power. They can't "fine" you, it's a breach of contract issue that can only be dealt with in the civil courts.
If you know you're in the right, all you need to do is explain it to them once, say that you aren't paying, and if they want to risk going to court and having costs awarded against them, feel free to try.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Private parking enforcers have little power. They can't "fine" you, it's a breach of contract issue that can only be dealt with in the civil courts.
If you know you're in the right, all you need to do is explain it to them once, say that you aren't paying, and if they want to risk going to court and having costs awarded against them, feel free to try.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I intend to do.
It's just irritating that they use technology that, obviously, misses cars leaving or arriving..
That shouldn't be difficult...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Tesco parking Nazis ,Horizon, sending me a parking fine for staying their car park for 6 hours a couple of weeks ago..nice, pretty pictures showing the car between 9 and 3 on the day..
Can't argue..the car was there..
Their wonderful technology obviously failed to see me leave the car park at 9.30 and return at 2.45..in-between I did an hour's lesson and the car was also out on a driving test at 12.30...
I've no doubt the "fine" will be cancelled when they get the evidence ....it's the PITA that I have to go through to do it when it's their tech that's ballsed it up...
Useless bunch of mindless jerks that'll be first against the wall come the revolution
		
Click to expand...

I had that at our local Tesco. I went in and spoke to Customer Services and showed them a petrol receipt from 40 miles away with the time printed on it slap bang in the middle of the time they said I was parked there. They cancelled the fine for me.


----------



## AliMc (Feb 8, 2022)

I usually leave plenty time to get to golf course and drive about 60-65 as I'm retired and never need to rush anywhere but due to hold up in Tesco was running a wee bit late today, it's a two lane expressway all the way with a 70mph limit, was toddling along at about 73-74 when I see a tractor in the distance and a white BMW X5 coming up pretty fast behind, one of those where you wonder do I pull out and accelerate or just let them go past, so of course i pull out well in advance pass the tractor pull back in only to have them go past me put their blue lights on and display 'slow down' they didn't stop me but i will now have 14 days to wait and see if I get a ticket, it's bloody annoying as it would be my first offence in 46 years of driving


----------



## NearHull (Feb 8, 2022)

AliMc said:



			I usually leave plenty time to get to golf course and drive about 60-65 as I'm retired and never need to rush anywhere but due to hold up in Tesco was running a wee bit late today, it's a two lane expressway all the way with a 70mph limit, was toddling along at about 73-74 when I see a tractor in the distance and a white BMW X5 coming up pretty fast behind, one of those where you wonder do I pull out and accelerate or just let them go past, so of course i pull out well in advance pass the tractor pull back in only to have them go past me put their blue lights on and display 'slow down' they didn't stop me but i will now have 14 days to wait and see if I get a ticket, it's bloody annoying as it would be my first offence in 46 years of driving
		
Click to expand...

if the police vehicle was catching you up, it must have be speeding.  As they didn’t have their emergency lights operating, they were more guilty than you.


----------



## AliMc (Feb 8, 2022)

NearHull said:



			if the police vehicle was catching you up, it must have be speeding.  As they didn’t have their emergency lights operating, they were more guilty than you.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know i thought about that but don't know if that's much of a defence for me, there's no doubt I would be over the limit but hopefully not for long enough distance wise, is it measured at half a mile ?
My worry is that it's an automated process from car to computer and the ticket will just come out automatically


----------



## AliMc (Feb 8, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Yeah I know i thought about that but don't know if that's much of a defence for me, there's no doubt I would be over the limit but hopefully not for long enough distance wise, is it measured at half a mile ?
My worry is that it's an automated process from car to computer and the ticket will just come out automatically
		
Click to expand...

Sorry meant a quarter of a mile not a half, someone mentioned that to me


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2022)

We had our sofas delivered almost 12 months ago and today was the 3rd attempt at the manufacturer replacing one of the cushions and it’s still not the right one.
Guess who’ll be on the phone to the finance provider again tomorrow


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Tesco parking Nazis ,Horizon, sending me a parking fine for staying their car park for 6 hours a couple of weeks ago..nice, pretty pictures showing the car between 9 and 3 on the day..
Can't argue..the car was there..
Their wonderful technology obviously failed to see me leave the car park at 9.30 and return at 2.45..in-between I did an hour's lesson and the car was also out on a driving test at 12.30...
I've no doubt the "fine" will be cancelled when they get the evidence ....it's the PITA that I have to go through to do it when it's their tech that's ballsed it up...
Useless bunch of mindless jerks that'll be first against the wall come the revolution
		
Click to expand...

Horizon are useless as is their technology. Few years back they sent me a notice and a picture of my car going in and a different one coming out...


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 8, 2022)

Kurt Zouma - what the hell?!


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Kurt Zouma - what the hell?!
		
Click to expand...

Just heard the police aren’t taking any action 🤬


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			Just heard the police aren’t taking any action 🤬
		
Click to expand...

It's bad enough he did it but to video it and post it online...clearly doesn't even consider cruelty to animals as anything but a joke.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 8, 2022)

Car sensors. Lights on dashboard apparently indicate left wheel sensor duff. After having it changed, no it's not. Car still at garage.


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2022)

Some of the competitors at the Winter Olympics complaining that’s it cold - no shite Sherlock


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			Just heard the police aren’t taking any action 🤬
		
Click to expand...

The Met have said they're not interested but there's a suggestion that Essex Police could possibly be getting involved as it might come under their authority depending on where it happened.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 8, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The Met have said they're not interested but there's a suggestion that Essex Police could possibly be getting involved as it might come under their authority depending on where it happened.
		
Click to expand...

I believe it's being left to the RSPCA


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2022)

AliMc said:



			I usually leave plenty time to get to golf course and drive about 60-65 as I'm retired and never need to rush anywhere but due to hold up in Tesco was running a wee bit late today, it's a two lane expressway all the way with a 70mph limit, was toddling along at about 73-74 when I see a tractor in the distance and a white BMW X5 coming up pretty fast behind, one of those where you wonder do I pull out and accelerate or just let them go past, so of course i pull out well in advance pass the tractor pull back in only to have them go past me put their blue lights on and display 'slow down' they didn't stop me but i will now have 14 days to wait and see if I get a ticket, it's bloody annoying as it would be my first offence in 46 years of driving
		
Click to expand...

You won’t get a ticket mate, they would have stopped you if they were going down that route.
Isn’t BIM an ex road cop, maybe he can clear up what the crack is?


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The Met have said they're not interested but there's a suggestion that Essex Police could possibly be getting involved as it might come under their authority depending on where it happened.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed they do


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 8, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I believe it's being left to the RSPCA
		
Click to expand...

https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/fo...=Social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1644347427


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 8, 2022)

I don't have a lot of faith in the RSPCA but, this being so high profile, they might just try to prosecute.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I don't have a lot of faith in the RSPCA but, this being so high profile, they might just try to prosecute.
		
Click to expand...

You would hope so. Think someone needs to make an example of him


----------



## AliMc (Feb 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			You won’t get a ticket mate, they would have stopped you if they were going down that route.
Isn’t BIM an ex road cop, maybe he can clear up what the crack is?
		
Click to expand...

Jeez that would be good !


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			Some of the competitors at the Winter Olympics complaining that’s it cold - no shite Sherlock
		
Click to expand...


-32C after wind chill on fake snow in a decommissioned power plant, yup id be complaining too!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2022)

fundy said:



			-32C after wind chill on fake snow in a decommissioned power plant, yup id be complaining too!!!!
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490935408439754753


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 8, 2022)

Wycombe Wanderers, again! Every time I put money on them they don't turn up.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 8, 2022)

fundy said:



			-32C after wind chill on fake snow in a decommissioned power plant, yup id be complaining too!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I'm sitting here having my bait being able to see a decommissioned power plant in the background. Just visible through the lights in the immediate area outside my building and heavy Cumbrian rain.....🤣
I'm not complaining, well apart from the fact I've got  7 hours to go on my shift.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 8, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Wycombe Wanderers, again! Every time I put money on them they don't turn up.
		
Click to expand...

So it’s your fault, stop betting on them and they’ll win the league 🙄🙄


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490935408439754753

Click to expand...


the long range photo is far far more damning!!!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490851374078251009


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2022)

my favourite view though


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491064162352766980


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2022)

David Moyes claiming hes an animal lover. Actions and words David, actions and words


----------



## Wilson (Feb 9, 2022)

Spending a day in an informative course about better decision making, i.e. not making knee jerk decisions, to come out and find a knee jerk decision has been made, as someone can't read an email and has kicked off over nothing, and no-one bas the backbone to point this out! Now to spend the day pointing this out, if I do it and haven't told someone to FO, I might post it in the opposite thread.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			David Moyes claiming hes an animal lover. Actions and words David, actions and words
		
Click to expand...

He’s also a Premier League manager and a pragmatist; he’s never leaving out his best central defender to pander to the court of public opinion.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 9, 2022)

The double standards of people who complain about golfers choosing to play in Saudi, but then happily watch the Winter Olympics in China!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 9, 2022)

Sam Fender winning a Brit award for best rock act. If middle of the road watered down pop music is now classed as rock then god help us 🙏


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 9, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Sam Fender winning a Brit award for best rock act. If middle of the road watered down pop music is now classed as rock then god help us 🙏
		
Click to expand...

Hey, don't knock Sam (see Things that Gladden the Heart ) To be fair, he probably doesn't choose the category he gets put in.

Anyway, are you not to old to be watching that nonsense


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hey, don't knock Sam (see Things that Gladden the Heart ) To be fair, he probably doesn't choose the category he gets put in.

Anyway, are you not to old to be watching that nonsense 

Click to expand...

Yes he is…


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 9, 2022)

The (infraction incoming) *&£*s who decided to kick the wife's door in who was parked outside her mum's, who had just got out of hospital 

https://postimg.cc/GBkH3PGX


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hey, don't knock Sam (see Things that Gladden the Heart ) To be fair, he probably doesn't choose the category he gets put in.

Anyway, are you not to old to be watching that nonsense 

Click to expand...

My daughter went to see him a year or two ago ergo I am too old to watch him 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 9, 2022)

We have been going to a pub quiz semi-regularly on Tuesdays since before Christmas. The format is bingo/quiz, so your 25 answers are laid out in a square, they read them in random order and the first to get 5 answers in a row wins the money. Team with the most correct answers in total gets second place, which has always been a voucher or a bottle of wine - we've won that prize every single time we've been, so far, we never got five in a row. Last night we finally got five in a row! Much rejoicing. Until they tell us they've decided to change the prizing structure, now you pick one of three envelopes, only one of which has the jackpot in, and if that's not chosen it rolls over to next week. So we go and pick the envelope with the sodding voucher in it don't we? 😣


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2022)

People who moan about winning things...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			People who moan about winning things...

Click to expand...

We didn't win what we were supposed to win!


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			People who moan about winning things...

Click to expand...


its the taking part that counts


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 9, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			The (infraction incoming) *&£*s who decided to kick the wife's door in who was parked outside her mum's, who had just got out of hospital

https://postimg.cc/GBkH3PGX

Click to expand...


https://i.postimg.cc/fbPXKBLQ/IMG-20220209-111105.jpg

New door, just under 2k, insurance job 😭


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 9, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



https://i.postimg.cc/fbPXKBLQ/IMG-20220209-111105.jpg

New door, just under 2k, insurance job 😭
		
Click to expand...

What is wrong with people? Nightmare for you. Hope the gits who did it get their comeuppance at some stage. Karma and all that.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 10, 2022)

The Wayne Rooney interview on BBC breakfast.


----------



## Slab (Feb 10, 2022)

Singers/groups announcing they’re going to release a new song

What the hell is that about, just do it. Since when do you need to ‘announce’ you’re going to do your job


----------



## drdel (Feb 10, 2022)

The abysmal state of journalism/reporting


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 10, 2022)

Slab said:



			Singers/groups announcing they’re going to release a new song

What the hell is that about, just do it. Since when do you need to ‘announce’ you’re going to do your job
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the met police seem to be announcing it a lot atm


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 10, 2022)

I can get a car shipped to me from Germany (ok it hasn't arrived yet but it will be shipped to me) but I can't get 4 steel flat bars 4m long shipped to me from York! 

Loads of building supplies competitively priced south of the border but Scottish merchants clearly taking the p!ss. (e.g. Steel flats from York are £56 + VAT each, same thing from Scottish merchant is £89 + VAT. 

Would be cheaper hiring a van, driving down to England and collecting everything that I need... so guess what I am doing next weekend!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 10, 2022)

Sensor changed on car and still and lights on. New part ordered, 99% certain it's this. Let's hope as the next part it maybe is, well I don't want to think about it


----------



## GB72 (Feb 10, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Sensor changed on car and still and lights on. New part ordered, 99% certain it's this. Let's hope as the next part it maybe is, well I don't want to think about it
		
Click to expand...

I had an issue with an Audi sensor on my old car. It just did not like any form of after market parts. Had an official Audi one fitted and it was fine thereafter.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 10, 2022)

A bloke kicks a cat around his kitchen & some how people start bringing racism into it 🤦‍♂️


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 10, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			A bloke kicks a cat around his kitchen & some how people start bringing racism into it 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Was certainly a black day for the cat.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 10, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			A bloke kicks a cat around his kitche‍n
		
Click to expand...

Ftfy!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2022)

Rupert losing another flashing collar


----------



## RichA (Feb 10, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Rupert losing another flashing collar
		
Click to expand...

Has it got his name on it?  Maybe he's doing it deliberately.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2022)

RichA said:



			Has it got his name on it?  Maybe he's doing it deliberately.
		
Click to expand...

No, they are just the LED rubber so a can see what the little knob is up to in the dark. Last two were before I'd even switched it on🤣


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 10, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Ftfy!
		
Click to expand...

That was more than a random irritation,but thanks for that.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 10, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			No, they are just the LED rubber so a can see what the little knob is up to in the dark. Last two were before I'd even switched it on🤣
		
Click to expand...

For some reason, Bruce Forsyth's saying 'Good game, good game!' springs to mind!
Perhaps the collar is annoying him so much that he actively tries, successfully it seems, to get rid of it!


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2022)

After another crap day in the world of insurance I get asked if I can do my MIL’s contents renewal.
In all honesty I’d rather get a hand shandy from Freddie Kruger


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 11, 2022)

The two BBC commentators on the Slopestyle. Just make it unwatchable as they compete with each other to screech and squeal about a backside 180!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 11, 2022)

People losing their $hit over a joke.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 11, 2022)

Liz Truss!!! Very good on Instgram..  but 

.. had to be corrected on geography 
.. very little prep
.. opposite number walks away saying she does not listen..

but lovely video on twitter..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491683863202050054
Proper 🛎 end


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 11, 2022)

Slip road users - just use the road to get up to the speed of the flowing traffic.....it's usually downhill, how hard can it be!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2022)

Same thing for me yesterday driving back from London - someone coming on to the A303 simply had no clue what to do and as I went past in the second lane, she had come to a standstill and almost had two cars behind her go up her backside (ooh err missus).


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 11, 2022)

A friend from our Wednesday night football group. Just seen a racist comment he's posted in the comments of a Facebook story, full view of all his friends and I assume work colleagues. Absolute moron.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 11, 2022)

Toothache


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			A friend from our Wednesday night football group. Just seen a racist comment he's posted in the comments of a Facebook story, full view of all his friends and I assume work colleagues. Absolute moron.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that will have repercussions at work. We have a social media policy at work which covers this sort of thing and makes employees aware of the consquences


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 11, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The two BBC commentators on the Slopestyle. Just make it unwatchable as they compete with each other to screech and squeal about a backside 180!
		
Click to expand...

I have completely no idea what they are talking about with the snowboard jargon.


----------



## drdel (Feb 11, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Toothache 

Click to expand...

Corsodyl mouthwash and toothpaste and for 10 days


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 12, 2022)

A random irritation but it does lead to a couple of gladden hearts

Started nights Thursday, Mrs hates when I'm nights. Youngest decides that's the night to throw up 7 times and her twin joins in for one for good measure.. so mother in law was called at like 11pm 

Got up early yest to help out.. mother in law stayed last night .. my mum decided she felt left out as we turned to the MIL (grandparent one up man ship lol) and offers to have the twin not being sick (anymore) for night 

So twin 1 slept through for first time, and at me mum's. Lovely 

Twin 2 was sick just once at 3am

And the mil and wife talking about going to a caravan together with all the girls when I'm next nights .. so a week of golf when I wake up? Hello


----------



## bobmac (Feb 12, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			A random irritation but it does lead to a couple of gladden hearts

Started nights Thursday, Mrs hates when I'm nights. Youngest decides that's the night to throw up 7 times and her twin joins in for one for good measure.. so mother in law was called at like 11pm

Got up early yest to help out.. mother in law stayed last night .. my mum decided she felt left out as we turned to the MIL (grandparent one up man ship lol) and offers to have the twin not being sick (anymore) for night

So twin 1 slept through for first time, and at me mum's. Lovely

Twin 2 was sick just once at 3am

And the mil and wife talking about going to a caravan together with all the girls when I'm next nights .. so a week of golf when I wake up? Hello
		
Click to expand...

The first 20 years are the worst


----------



## drdel (Feb 12, 2022)

bobmac said:



			The first 20 years are the worst  

Click to expand...

And the next 20 continues  in the same vein....


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 12, 2022)

bobmac said:



			The first 20 years are the worst  

Click to expand...

The 4 years that they are at university are great, then they come home again🤣


----------



## bobmac (Feb 12, 2022)

drdel said:



			And the next 20 continues  in the same vein....
		
Click to expand...

I won't know until my ASBO runs out


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2022)

Bought Mrs d a flake - watching her eat it was nothing like the adverts


----------



## Neilds (Feb 12, 2022)

Rihanna- the first women to ever be pregnant!!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			Bought Mrs d a flake - watching her eat it was nothing like the adverts
		
Click to expand...

Is that because they are half the size now ? 🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 12, 2022)

International rugby players squealing like footballers to persuade the ref it's foul play. Stop it.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 12, 2022)

Biggar stealing yards 😡


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 12, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Biggar stealing yards 😡
		
Click to expand...

You could have stopped at Biggar. What a flipping drama queen.


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2022)

Charlie Hoffman


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 12, 2022)

Rooney documentary.
Why do they feel the need to do this?
it’s not like they need the money.
They’ll be moaning about wanting privacy next 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			Charlie Hoffman
		
Click to expand...

What’s he done ?


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What’s he done ?
		
Click to expand...

repeated his US Open rant from a few years ago

https://www.skysports.com/golf/news...lls-for-changes-on-pga-tour-on-instagram-post


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 12, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Rooney documentary.
Why do they feel the need to do this?
it’s not like they need the money.
They’ll be moaning about wanting privacy next 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I was chatting about this today. I don't understand the logic, I don't see that they will come out of it well. Presumably they think they will but from the clips released they certainly are not. Just bizarre (and no I won't waste my time watching it)


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was chatting about this today. I don't understand the logic, I don't see that they will come out of it well. Presumably they think they will but from the clips released they certainly are not. Just bizarre (and no I won't waste my time watching it)
		
Click to expand...

My first thought, though shallow, was they’re doing a Beckhams. Pushing for a larger celebrity profile beyond football to ’sell’ their brand.


----------



## drdel (Feb 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was chatting about this today. I don't understand the logic, I don't see that they will come out of it well. Presumably they think they will but from the clips released they certainly are not. Just bizarre (and no I won't waste my time watching it)
		
Click to expand...

Could it have anything related to the case with Vardy occurring.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was chatting about this today. I don't understand the logic, I don't see that they will come out of it well. Presumably they think they will but from the clips released they certainly are not. Just bizarre (and no I won't waste my time watching it)
		
Click to expand...

Rather 💩 in my 🤚 and clap than watch it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2022)

drdel said:



			Could it have anything related to the case with Vardy occurring.
		
Click to expand...

Good point. If Colleen loses they'll need that extra cash (as if). Seemed a strange thing to do and not sure Rooney will come out of it as he hoped especially regarding trying to injure an opponent. On the plus side, good to see him talk about the mental problems and anyone trying to get that into the public domain and possible helping someone suffering get help has to be a good thing


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 12, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			My first thought, though shallow, was they’re doing a Beckhams. Pushing for a larger celebrity profile beyond football to ’sell’ their brand.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, I think this is the case. When is enough money enough?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sadly, I think this is the case. When is enough money enough?
		
Click to expand...

Wonder why she stuck with him after humiliating her 🤔


----------



## Dando (Feb 13, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wonder why she stuck with him after humiliating her 🤔
		
Click to expand...

His good looks and intellect?


----------



## Dando (Feb 13, 2022)

Last night we got a message for our eldest saying the porch light hadn’t come on and there was no Wi-Fi.

Got home from the caravan and asked what they’d done? “Nothing” was the reply and a flounce followed.

Turns out the wombat has used an extension lead and switched off the wrong socket


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 13, 2022)

Checking PC World on-line and it stating that the local branch (albeit 20 miles away) has the all-in-one PC I want in stock ready for collection.
Drive over there - "sorry sir we don't keep those in stock at all - we can order it for next Saturday".

Bar Stewards.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 13, 2022)

Crazy 🤯

UK and EU refuse to exploit their own shale gas but are desperate for America’s. “Out of the roughly five dozen U.S. LNG cargoes on the water, more than two-thirds are headed to Europe.”


----------



## drdel (Feb 13, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Checking PC World on-line and it stating that the local branch (albeit 20 miles away) has the all-in-one PC I want in stock ready for collection.
Drive over there - "sorry sir we don't keep those in stock at all - we can order it for next Saturday".

Bar Stewards.
		
Click to expand...

Do you remember those old fashioned ideas, .For example, with a phone when you actually rang and spoke with another person and checked.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 13, 2022)

It is an annoyance that so few electrical retailers hold any stock on site. They are pretty much order and collect later only now except for the smallest of items. I am old school in that I like to be able to go to a shop, buy something and walk out with it


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2022)

drdel said:



			Do you remember those old fashioned ideas, .For example, with a phone when you actually rang and spoke with another person and checked.
		
Click to expand...

We’d still be riding by horse and cart if everyone had the same “stuck in the past” mentality lol.


----------



## drdel (Feb 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We’d still be riding by horse and cart if everyone had the same “stuck in the past” mentality lol.
		
Click to expand...

Is that when a sense of humour was fashionable..


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 13, 2022)

drdel said:



			Do you remember those old fashioned ideas, .For example, with a phone when you actually rang and spoke with another person and checked.
		
Click to expand...

Or click and collect? It clearly then states when it would be ready to pick up (same day or order in)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2022)

Phones family on way home from Costco asking if they fancied a Papa Johns Pizza, I’ll pick it up on way home, yes they say.
Get to Papa Johns at 12:25. Lady in Papa Johns takes order and says it will be 20 mins, no problem happy to wait.

After 30 minutes I went back to counter, errm, sorry but there’s a problem with the ovens it’ll be 15 minutes, ok I’ll wait.

15 minutes later, I’m told the staff are new and don’t know how to switch the oven on! Asked for a refund, it was now 1:15, they opened at 12:00 and had not completed 1 oven.

Phones wife, no problem she says I’ll order a Dominoes.

Gets home, Dominoes had said 24 minutes for delivery on tracker on phone App, phones store after 50 minutes asking if there’s a problem as tracker showing pizza in “prep stage” bloke says orders are slow as they are short of staff!

Finally delivered an hour and ten minutes after order.

Not our day for ordering pizzas and I still haven’t tasted Papa Johns!


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2022)

West Ham fans complaining about the zouma situation


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Phones family on way home from Costco asking if they fancied a Papa Johns Pizza, I’ll pick it up on way home, yes they say.
Get to Papa Johns at 12:25. Lady in Papa Johns takes order and says it will be 20 mins, no problem happy to wait.

After 30 minutes I went back to counter, errm, sorry but there’s a problem with the ovens it’ll be 15 minutes, ok I’ll wait.

15 minutes later, I’m told the staff are new and don’t know how to switch the oven on! Asked for a refund, it was now 1:15, they opened at 12:00 and had not completed 1 oven.

Phones wife, no problem she says I’ll order a Dominoes.

Gets home, Dominoes had said 24 minutes for delivery on tracker on phone App, phones store after 50 minutes asking if there’s a problem as tracker showing pizza in “prep stage” bloke says orders are slow as they are short of staff!

Finally delivered an hour and ten minutes after order.

Not our day for ordering pizzas and I still haven’t tasted Papa Johns!
		
Click to expand...

Tastes like Chicken......


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			West Ham fans complaining about the zouma situation
		
Click to expand...

As one, I'm unhappy about it too! Very badly 'handled' by the football elements involved!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 13, 2022)

I heard that Zouma decided to move house as it wasn’t big enough to swing a cat. 

It’s one of Jimmy Carr’s 🤭


----------



## Dando (Feb 13, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I heard that Zouma decided to move house as it wasn’t big enough to swing a cat.

It’s one of Jimmy Carr’s 🤭
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if his parents ever considered calling him “Sat”


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			West Ham fans complaining about the zouma situation
		
Click to expand...

Where have you seen this?


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Where have you seen this?
		
Click to expand...


have heard it from friends who are WH fans


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2022)

Not really an irritation,  but was out on the bike today came past the  radio mast that is up above Inverness behind Craig Dunain and rode past an Asda Shopping Trolly!!!!

It's pretty high up and there are no roads within half a mile, just muddy steep paths used by downhillers. It would have had to have been carried???

Strange one🤔


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 13, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Not really an irritation,  but was out on the bike today came past the  radio mast that is up above Inverness behind Craig Dunain and rode past an Asda Shopping Trolly!!!!

It's pretty high up and there are no roads within half a mile, just muddy steep paths used by downhillers. It would have had to have been carried???

Strange one🤔
		
Click to expand...

Never mind the lost pound...in Scotland...the shame of it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 13, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Not really an irritation,  but was out on the bike today came past the  radio mast that is up above Inverness behind Craig Dunain and rode past an Asda Shopping Trolly!!!!

It's pretty high up and there are no roads within half a mile, just muddy steep paths used by downhillers. It would have had to have been carried???

Strange one🤔
		
Click to expand...

Who is Craig Dunain? And did he know you were behind him? 🤭


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 13, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Checking PC World on-line and it stating that the local branch (albeit 20 miles away) has the all-in-one PC I want in stock ready for collection.
Drive over there - "sorry sir we don't keep those in stock at all - we can order it for next Saturday".

Bar Stewards.
		
Click to expand...

I had a similar last year checked the website showed one in stock at Wickes. Drove there only to be told we always show one of everything in stock even though we don’t  have one to sell


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 13, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Not our day for ordering pizzas and I still haven’t tasted Papa Johns!
		
Click to expand...

Your missing out, far superior to dominos in my opinion. Always get a XXL for £10 and have it over two days. 
Through Christmas they did pigs in blankets.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 13, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Never mind the lost pound...in Scotland...the shame of it 

Click to expand...

On the contrary some canny Scot bought a BBQ for a quid….


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2022)

Spoiler: Spoiler if you haven't seen the Masked Singer final yet



How the hell have they voted Panda the winner? She was decent enough but far and away the third best of the final three. We even thought Rockhopper should have made the final three instead of her! What were the people in that audience listening to? It really seems like the average person can't spot an incredible voice when they hear one and just vote it off which songs they like. Nonsense.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2022)

Your last word sums up the Masked Singer completely


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Your last word sums up the Masked Singer completely 

Click to expand...

We really enjoy it. It's fun playing amateur sleuth and trying to piece the clues together, while also trying to see if you recognise their voice.


----------



## Dando (Feb 13, 2022)

Peoples ability to argue over pretty much any subject


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Peoples ability to argue over pretty much any subject
		
Click to expand...

sorry your wrong. end of discussion 

(appreciate im in the top 5 for this)


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 13, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Checking PC World on-line and it stating that the local branch (albeit 20 miles away) has the all-in-one PC I want in stock ready for collection.
Drive over there - "sorry sir we don't keep those in stock at all - we can order it for next Saturday".

Bar Stewards.
		
Click to expand...

You should transfer this post to "Gladdens the heart". PC World saved you from a word of "all-in-one PC hurt"...


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 13, 2022)

People who love a txt conversation but insist their phone has to be on loud.. with keypad sounds 

I mean what kind of psychopath is that?


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2022)

Mrs D’s amazing inability to follow a simple blueberry recipe 🤬


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Never mind the lost pound...in Scotland...the shame of it 

Click to expand...

No pounds needed at the moment due to covid,😉 now a shopping basket, perfect for  BBQ and wouldn't require 2 of you to carry it up a mountain.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 14, 2022)

Extraction or root canal 😱


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 14, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Extraction or root canal 😱
		
Click to expand...

I'd go root canal and hope to save the tooth. Can be depressing if it needs extracting anyhow - had two of those


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'd go root canal and hope to save the tooth. Can be depressing if it needs extracting anyhow - had two of those 

Click to expand...

Got a week of antibiotics and strong pain killers before I make the decision 😲


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 14, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Got a week of antibiotics and strong pain killers before I make the decision 😲
		
Click to expand...

Truthfully - in terms of the treatment I'd take root canal over extraction all day long. Flipping teeth are hopeless as I've aged - I'll be on baby food soon rather than risk damaging them!!


----------



## drdel (Feb 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Truthfully - in terms of the treatment I'd take root canal over extraction all day long. Flipping teeth are hopeless as I've aged - I'll be on baby food soon rather than risk damaging them!!
		
Click to expand...

2nd Childhood


----------



## chellie (Feb 14, 2022)

Smirks when someone is being interviewed  Could happily slap him.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2022)

We ate in Wagamama earlier. I understand their thing is the food comes out at different times, whenever it's ready - but when our two mains arrive 25 minutes apart then the system doesn't work really does it? Resulted in a strange meal where we took turns watching each other eat.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 15, 2022)

The twins deciding whilst I'm on nights that this will be the week to get a tummy bug 

3 out of 5 nights My Mrs has been cleaning up sick 

She just txt me to say she's been woken by eldest twin throwing up over her and the bed


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2022)

Step daughter is off to Edinburgh so guess who’s doing the airport run as Mrs d has got work! Yes love so I have  I!

Also they're due to land about 11pm on Friday and Mrs d has kindly volunteered me to pick them up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2022)

Sleeping well and waking up feeling even more tired


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 15, 2022)

Novak Djokovic, absolute fruitcake.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Novak Djokovic, absolute fruitcake.
		
Click to expand...

'Fruitcake' rather implies that he's daft...I think he's a lot more 'dangerous' to the wider public health than that.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 15, 2022)

It's a shame arguing isn't in the Olympics


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2022)

bobmac said:



			It's a shame arguing isn't in the Olympics
		
Click to expand...

Are we talking freestyle arguing or something a bit more disciplined?


----------



## bobmac (Feb 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			Are we talking freestyle arguing or something a bit more disciplined?
		
Click to expand...

Does there have to be different categories? Why cant people just argue about whatever they want without people telling them what

Whatever


----------



## GB72 (Feb 15, 2022)

The 6 Nations Social Media feed that every year posts 'what are people going to do with no rugby this weekend' on off weeks rather than, maybe, promote club rugby that provides their tournament with all of their players.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2022)

Ironing fitted sheets…😡


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2022)

My brakes not working coming down a steep downhill on my mountain bike today. Pretty sketchy as it was pretty wet too. Discs coated in grit a water. Had to take a detour through some braken to try and slow down before a sharp bend🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 15, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			My brakes not working coming down a steep downhill on my mountain bike today. Pretty sketchy as it was pretty wet too. Discs coated in grit a water. Had to take a detour through some braken to try and slow down before a sharp bend🤣
		
Click to expand...

You need to upgrade to some 220mm dinner plate esque rotors like I have, you’ll be going over the bars rather than taking a slight detour 😂


----------



## RichA (Feb 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			You need to upgrade to some 220mm dinner plate esque rotors like I have, you’ll be going over the bars rather than taking a slight detour 😂
		
Click to expand...

Or downgrade to rim brakes. 
The controlled bail out into the long rough is not a favourite stopping technique.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 15, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ironing fitted sheets…😡
		
Click to expand...

Why? Stretch them and no-one can see the difference  Actually I NEVER iron bedding of any description...

Actually, make that I NEVER iron


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2022)

Who the hell irons bedsheets? Are you running a hotel @SwingsitlikeHogan ??


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Who the hell irons bedsheets? Are you running a hotel @SwingsitlikeHogan ??
		
Click to expand...

Of course you iron bed sheets…as you iron duvet covers and pillow cases you iron bed sheets for the best sleepy time experience.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 15, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Of course you iron bed sheets…as you iron duvet covers and pillow cases you iron bed sheets for the best sleepy time experience.
		
Click to expand...

That's crazy talk!!!

Next you will be ironing your pants.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Of course you iron bed sheets…as you iron duvet covers and pillow cases you iron bed sheets for the best sleepy time experience.
		
Click to expand...

Err, no. I cannot imagine anything that would require more effort yet have less impact upon my life.


----------



## IanM (Feb 15, 2022)

Weather so bad today I went with Mrs (who even irons socks, so the above is non-league stuff!) to the Garden Centre.... eeeek! 

Hoping for an improvement in weather for Thursday as got a Soc Day at Sandy Lodge in Herts...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			You need to upgrade to some 220mm dinner plate esque rotors like I have, you’ll be going over the bars rather than taking a slight detour 😂
		
Click to expand...

Not had a problem before, fairly new pads, but no stopping power at all. Given the disks a pads a spray with break cleaner hope that works.  If not will have to avoid a some of the tracks esp if I've got the dog with me glad that little knob wsnt with me today pulling me down hill like he usually does.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Err, no. I cannot imagine anything that would require more effort yet have less impact upon my life.
		
Click to expand...

We litterally only iron my shirts .. and tbh they don't overly get bothered anymore lol their more casual shirts these days


----------



## RichA (Feb 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			We litterally only iron my shirts .. and tbh they don't overly get bothered anymore lol their more casual shirts these days
		
Click to expand...

I have no clothing that requires ironing. I only buy non-iron shirts.
My cohabitee irons them, just so she can tell me that she's ironed my shirts. Mind games.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Not had a problem before, fairly new pads, but no stopping power at all. Given the disks a pads a spray with break cleaner hope that works.  If not will have to avoid a some of the tracks esp if I've got the dog with me glad that little knob wsnt with me today pulling me down hill like he usually does.
		
Click to expand...

New enough that they are not properly bedded in yet?  Can have a bigger effect than people would think.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 15, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Phones family on way home from Costco asking if they fancied a Papa Johns Pizza, I’ll pick it up on way home, yes they say.
Get to Papa Johns at 12:25. Lady in Papa Johns takes order and says it will be 20 mins, no problem happy to wait.

After 30 minutes I went back to counter, errm, sorry but there’s a problem with the ovens it’ll be 15 minutes, ok I’ll wait.

15 minutes later, I’m told the staff are new and don’t know how to switch the oven on! Asked for a refund, it was now 1:15, they opened at 12:00 and had not completed 1 oven.

Phones wife, no problem she says I’ll order a Dominoes.

Gets home, Dominoes had said 24 minutes for delivery on tracker on phone App, phones store after 50 minutes asking if there’s a problem as tracker showing pizza in “prep stage” bloke says orders are slow as they are short of staff!

Finally delivered an hour and ten minutes after order.

Not our day for ordering pizzas and I still haven’t tasted Papa Johns!
		
Click to expand...


Bit late, but for future reference Chicago Town were voted as good as Dominos and are massively cheaper. Get the Coca Cola one. OMG THE BEST EVER !


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 15, 2022)

bobmac said:



			It's a shame arguing isn't in the Olympics
		
Click to expand...

It’s like some have been training for it their entire life 😂


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 15, 2022)

Staff shouting over the headphones there is a problem. They NEVER EVER take control of a problem and sort it. Once they've put it out there and someone has responded "I'm on my way" that's it, their job is done. It's unbelieveable!


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2022)

The m25 - it’s the Patrick reed of roads.

Dropped my step daughter off at Gatwick this morning and came
Home via the a25. It takes longer bit it’s a much more enjoyable experience


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			The m25 - it’s the Patrick reed of roads.

Dropped my step daughter off at Gatwick this morning and came
Home via the a25. It takes longer bit it’s a much more enjoyable experience
		
Click to expand...

Just before Xmas the wifes sister dropped her son, who was flying to the USA, off at Gatwick. Her son landed in the USA before she got home. True story.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 15, 2022)

Annual performance appraisals...   Unfortunately, people are more than the numbers on a spreadsheet.. but..


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			The m25 - it’s the Patrick reed of roads.

Dropped my step daughter off at Gatwick this morning and came
Home via the a25. It takes longer bit it’s a much more enjoyable experience
		
Click to expand...

Have you paid your £5.00 fee?


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			my work phone rang but i was on a zoom call and couldn't answer so the caller ends the call. they then ring back another 5 times in the space of 2 minutes and follow up with an email (cc'ing my boss in) saying they've tried to call me
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like my mother in law.


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Have you paid your £5.00 fee?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 15, 2022)

RichA said:



			I have no clothing that requires ironing. I only buy non-iron shirts.
My cohabitee irons them, just so she can tell me that she's ironed my shirts. Mind games.
		
Click to expand...

Should have chosen an Italian - "Iron, what is this thing you call an Iron ?"


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Why? Stretch them and no-one can see the difference  Actually I NEVER iron bedding of any description...

Actually, make that *I NEVER iron* 

Click to expand...

I'm with you on that. None of my clothes ever get ironed. All of my clothes come out of the washing machine into the tumble drier and then get put away. My work clothes are jeans and polo shirts do don't need ironing.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2022)

Ironing........?

No, no, sorry, you've lost me there...no idea...


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 15, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm with you on that. None of my clothes ever get ironed. All of my clothes come out of the washing machine into the tumble drier and then get put away. My work clothes are jeans and polo shirts do don't need ironing.
		
Click to expand...

We don't have a tumble dryer but straight on the clothes airer when the machine finishes and they're fine. I'd also never buy an item that would look likely to need ironing!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			We don't have a tumble dryer but straight on the clothes airer when the machine finishes and they're fine. I'd also never buy an item that would look likely to need ironing!
		
Click to expand...

My older boy's school shirts get ironed but as they're not allowed to take off their school blazer I only ever bother to iron the front of it and the cuffs. No point ironing the rest if it's not going to be seen.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 15, 2022)

One thing I really hate about my company is we get documents sent to us, people put their name to them

you notice an issue with the document .. email the name and then all hell breaks out

people dont like being held accountable it seems 

it was potentially an issue ... but we stopped it being an issue and asked in future could the document be worded different .. 

"its how its always been" well for 1. does that make it right? no it doesnt and 2. no it hasnt .. considering we had 5 of us looking at the document and we all missed the same thing because it was hidden in another section in a massive paragraph about something else rather than listed page 1 like it should be.. (like tonights is)


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2022)

Fred.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2022)

I iron everything that needs to be ironed and that includes sheets and duvet covers etc 

The little ones uniform is iron , all my golf clothes and casual clothes - standards


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I iron everything that needs to be ironed and that includes sheets and duvet covers etc

The little ones uniform is iron , all my golf clothes and casual clothes - standards
		
Click to expand...

Is that anything to do with you being ex-military and having had certain standards expected of you for several years?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is that anything to do with you being ex-military and having had certain standards expected of you for several years?
		
Click to expand...

No doubt , my dad was the same 

Can’t go out without the clothes being ironed .


----------



## Mudball (Feb 15, 2022)

Wagatha Christie on BBC front page ..   does anyone gives a monkeys


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 15, 2022)

Just ordered all the remaining parts for the new garden room that I am going to build. 
I feel a bit light headed after that 🤢. Certainly a bit light pocketed. 

Builders merchants are certainly making their money these days.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 16, 2022)

Mobile and broadband providers midcontract price rises 

It's a bit cheeky 

RPI .. maybe fair 

A fixed % hmm ok

But RPI plus 3.9% (O2) that's 11.7% increase for the same service 

Bt I believe was 9% increase 

Day light robbery


----------



## NearHull (Feb 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No doubt , my dad was the same

Can’t go out without the clothes being ironed .
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, but I have shook off the daily shoe cleaning - and I can now walk on grass without looking over my shoulder!


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 16, 2022)

In the supermarket yesterday, go to the self-scan checkout. I've got a coupon which I scan and then put in the slot as instructed, but it keeps saying "put your coupon in the slot."

Two members of staff are chatting about 10 yards away, one comes over, and I explain with a smile what the problem is. Without a word, she opens up the machine and sorts out the problem. I say "thank you". She walks off again without a single word, and resumes her conversation with her workmate.

Petty in the grand scheme of things, but incredibly rude.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 16, 2022)

FedEx!  Despatched on Monday, should have been here yesterday.  Delayed and saying will be here by 18:00.  I'm leaving at 3pm to drive down to Liverpool and Ineed these for my work. 
No wonder Tom Cruise's (oops) Hanks' plane crashed.  They really are terrible.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2022)

Two weeks ago at football training we had 26 people attend, far too many and it was like playground football. Cut to today and it's cancelled because we don't have enough. Ridiculous.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 16, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			FedEx!  Despatched on Monday, should have been here yesterday.  Delayed and saying will be here by 18:00.  I'm leaving at 3pm to drive down to Liverpool and Ineed these for my work. 
No wonder Tom Cruise's plane crashed.  They really are terrible.
		
Click to expand...

Add to this, I have to drive from Glasgow to Liverpool in the middle of Storm Dudley.  And that's another thing.  How can you take seriously a storm called Dudley!?

Can you guess it's not been a good morning?


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 16, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			FedEx!  Despatched on Monday, should have been here yesterday.  Delayed and saying will be here by 18:00.  I'm leaving at 3pm to drive down to Liverpool and Ineed these for my work. 
No wonder Tom Cruise's plane crashed.  They really are terrible.
		
Click to expand...

Tom Hanks wasn’t best chuffed either


----------



## Dando (Feb 16, 2022)

My golf shoes from the US were supposed to be delivered yesterday but delayed until today - not really a problem

Got an email at 10am saying they tried today but no one was in. I was working in the summerhouse and had the door bell with me and the ring doorbell didn't pick up any movement.

Now trying to get them delivered to a local pick up point in the hope I can wear them tomorrow


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2022)

Not being on mains drains


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2022)

Miserable people, like clouds on a sunny day.


----------



## IainP (Feb 16, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Just ordered all the remaining parts for the new _garden_ room that I am going to build.
I feel a bit light headed after that 🤢. Certainly a bit light pocketed.

Builders merchants are certainly making their money these days.
		
Click to expand...

Just checking you didn't spell sim incorrectly 😉


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 16, 2022)

IainP said:



			Just checking you didn't spell sim incorrectly 😉
		
Click to expand...

Ha, unfortunately not. Needs to be kept in permitted development so 2.5m max height. So not this time. But, I have just about finished the garage rebuild at the other side of the garden and it's got an apex roof so possibly set an area up in the "back room" that's out of sight... out of mind


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 16, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Tom Cruise has been in a plane crash? Why wasn’t I told!? 

Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Tom Hanks wasn’t best chuffed either 

Click to expand...

Told you I was having a bad day!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Mobile and broadband providers midcontract price rises

It's a bit cheeky

RPI .. maybe fair

A fixed % hmm ok

But RPI plus 3.9% (O2) that's 11.7% increase for the same service

Bt I believe was 9% increase

Day light robbery
		
Click to expand...

So agree with that one. It is not as if it needs to be massively publicised in their ads either


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 16, 2022)

Wasn't sure to put this here or in Gladden the heart.   Next door's bin has just gone belting down the road as it's blowing a hoolie down here today.   It stopped me playing golf so an irritation but I did laugh when I saw him chasing after it.    Last time I looked, the bin was about 10 yards in front and about to be drug-tested by the IOC.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Wasn't sure to put this here or in Gladden the heart.   Next door's bin has just gone belting down the road as it's blowing a hoolie down here today.   It stopped me playing golf so an irritation but I did laugh when I saw him chasing after it.    Last time I looked, the bin was about 10 yards in front and about to be drug-tested by the IOC.
		
Click to expand...

Next door have just put theirs out....I give it 10 minutes..recycling as well
It's going to be messy in the morning


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2022)

Typical old fashioned NHS mindset. I'm in the middle of a trust wide project to migrate our medical device training records from a shared spreadsheet to a shared online system. Massive project and IT/Clinical Engineering have done a great job so far. Now as the ICU's dedicated resource, I've got to audit it all to see all the staff and equipment have been migrated. I've managed to sort the staff out, but when you click onto the list of equipment it is so difficult to navigate and the gripe is no-one has thought to give any of the dedicated users any training. They clearly want as clean a set of information for the final migration but haven't given us the tools to provide that


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 16, 2022)

Driving down from Glasgow to Liverpool this evening, horrendous conditions, limited visibility and people still flying past me at ridiculous speeds. 
There had been an accident on the M6 at one point in the afternoon, which meant a big diversion of 1.5 hours.  Thankfully, it cleared before I got that far.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 16, 2022)

Tailgaters.
New modern headlights that are so piercing they blind you oncoming and from behind.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Wasn't sure to put this here or in Gladden the heart.   Next door's bin has just gone belting down the road as it's blowing a hoolie down here today.   It stopped me playing golf so an irritation but I did laugh when I saw him chasing after it.    Last time I looked, the bin was about 10 yards in front and about to be drug-tested by the IOC.
		
Click to expand...

Not to worry, the bin will not be more than 15 years old and will be allowed to fly down the road again on Friday when the next storm arrives.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2022)

On 21/11 last year I sold a fairway wood on a well known auction site.
Sent it off and thought nothing more about it.
I just had to go into my selling page to check something else and this club is showing just as dispatched and not delivered.
Looking at the tracking it says "Delay - please allow 24 hours...".....
That was 85 days and 2 hours ago...
I'm assuming it's been delivered..🙄


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2022)

Plan B restrictions finished on 26th January........
Today is 17th February....23 days.
The bloody useless DVSA have just thought it would be a good idea to let us driving instructors what it means for us in our job....
It's taken 23 days to tell us.....not that I didn't know anyway, I'd worked it out 5 minutes after the announcement but that's not the point.
If I never had any dealings with that useless pile of dung it would be too soon.......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 17, 2022)

Methinks @Imurg is more randomly irritated than usual. 🤔


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Methinks @Imurg is more randomly irritated than usual. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

That takes some doing!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



View attachment 41245

Click to expand...

Not more ripped shirts 🙄🙄


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 17, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			Tailgaters.
New modern headlights that are so piercing they blind you oncoming and from behind.
		
Click to expand...

Buy yourself a 2007 Honda Civic. The ludicrous strip of plastic attached to the rear windscreen will block out those tailgating drivers!!

I had the misfortune to have to move one of those on Monday, having never driven one before. The idiot who designed it should be strung up by his genitalia and shot.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 17, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Buy yourself a 2007 Honda Civic. The ludicrous strip of plastic attached to the rear windscreen will block out those tailgating drivers!!

I had the misfortune to have to move one of those on Monday, having never driven one before. The idiot who designed it should be strung up by his genitalia and shot.
		
Click to expand...

I owned one for about 3 years 

Whilst you get used to it you are fully correct. It's terrible design flaw


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2022)

A number of irritations for the same incident 

Driving down to Hayling yesterday 

Going along at 50 , cars in front brake sharply , I break and because left plenty of space stopped in plenty of of time - white van behind either wasted paying attention or didn’t react in time , went into the back of me 

Damage to my car was slight but clearly needs a new rear bumper - his front was badly damaged 

Phoned his company to get the details etc - they wanted to do it without going through insurance- ummm no thanks 

Today phoned the insurance so i can get the car fully checked out etc  


Lady was very nice - 45 mins in total , but 20 mins of it was going on about potential injury etc and where to claim for whiplash etc - they are reading from a sheet but it felt like they were desperate for me to claim for whiplash etc 

Thankfully the garage and hire car etc is just around the corner


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A number of irritations for the same incident 

Driving down to Hayling yesterday 

Going along at 50 , cars in front brake sharply , I break and because left plenty of space stopped in plenty of of time - white van behind either wasted paying attention or didn’t react in time , went into the back of me 

Damage to my car was slight but clearly needs a new rear bumper - his front was badly damaged 

Phoned his company to get the details etc - they wanted to do it without going through insurance- ummm no thanks 

Today phoned the insurance so i can get the car fully checked out etc  


Lady was very nice - 45 mins in total , but 20 mins of it was going on about potential injury etc and where to claim for whiplash etc - they are reading from a sheet but it felt like they were desperate for me to claim for whiplash etc 

Thankfully the garage and hire car etc is just around the corner
		
Click to expand...

Glad you’re ok but whiplash often takes a few days to materialize.

If it’s on his insurance, claim for it mate


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			Glad you’re ok but whiplash often takes a few days to materialize.

If it’s on his insurance, claim for it mate
		
Click to expand...

I'd say Phil's neck looks a bit sore from here......


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			Glad you’re ok but whiplash often takes a few days to materialize.

If it’s on his insurance, claim for it mate
		
Click to expand...

Agreed on both counts.

One and only time I ever got whiplash it didn’t kick in for three or four days.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)

Player 4 on today's Chase.


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'd say Phil's neck looks a bit sore from here......

Click to expand...

It’s getting worse every minute


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'd say Phil's neck looks a bit sore from here......

Click to expand...

I thought Phil was a pain in everyone else's neck...  

Hope you're okay Phil


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Player 4 on today's Chase. 

Click to expand...

For an inability to smile, or taking the minus?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			For an inability to smile, or taking the minus?
		
Click to expand...

For bringing Jack  to the team and stealing £11,000 from the pot.

If you only get two right in the cash builder you really don't have the right to talk about how much the team need you.


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			For bringing Jack  to the team and stealing £11,000 from the pot.

If you only get two right in the cash builder you really don't have the right to talk about how much the team need you.
		
Click to expand...

Although I think they may have benefited from her cheery disposition. Not.


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2022)

Pulling a muscle in my right shoulder/right side of my neck


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			Pulling a muscle in my right shoulder/right side of my neck
		
Click to expand...


Whiplash?


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Whiplash? 

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## drdel (Feb 17, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Whiplash? 

Click to expand...

He needs to tell his lady not to be so enthusiastic with the toys...


----------



## fundy (Feb 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Player 4 on today's Chase. 

Click to expand...


glad i watched the rangers game instead


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A number of irritations for the same incident

Driving down to Hayling yesterday

Going along at 50 , cars in front brake sharply , I break and because left plenty of space stopped in plenty of of time - white van behind either wasted paying attention or didn’t react in time , went into the back of me

Damage to my car was slight but clearly needs a new rear bumper - his front was badly damaged

Phoned his company to get the details etc - they wanted to do it without going through insurance- ummm no thanks

Today phoned the insurance so i can get the car fully checked out etc 


Lady was very nice - 45 mins in total ,* but 20 mins of it was going on about potential injury etc and where to claim for whiplash etc - they are reading from a sheet but it felt like they were desperate for me to claim for whiplash etc*

Thankfully the garage and hire car etc is just around the corner
		
Click to expand...

I've been informed that if you do this, it is noted on your insurance history that you have claimed for it, and may affect your future premium.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 17, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			FedEx!  Despatched on Monday, should have been here yesterday.  Delayed and saying will be here by 18:00.  I'm leaving at 3pm to drive down to Liverpool and Ineed these for my work. 
No wonder Tom Cruise's (oops) Hanks' plane crashed.  They really are terrible.
		
Click to expand...

Finally arrived in our house in Glasgow at 12:30 today, about the same time I started doing the work in Liverpool I needed the parts for.


----------



## Neilds (Feb 18, 2022)

Ant and Dec on Radio 2 this morning - giving the same answers to the same questions as The One Show last night!  Not just them, everyone seems to do it when they are doing the rounds plugging their latest product or show


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 18, 2022)

BBC News repeatedly telling us not to go out unless absolutely necessary/essential. 

And then going live to their reporters all around the country who are standing on the beach front with waves crashing in the background.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			BBC News repeatedly telling us not to go out unless absolutely necessary/essential.

And then going live to their reporters all around the country who are standing on the beach front with waves crashing in the background.
		
Click to expand...

I'll add to that the blanket coverage all of the channels have gambled on today and so far it is a bit gusty but nothing more. I've no doubt it will get worse but at this moment the reporters are largely saying it's okay now, nothing to see, but wait until later. If you have little to show, no hysteria to pump up then go to plan B. If you don't have plan B then why not? One reporter advised he had just measured the wind speed at 7 knots (8mph apparently). Yes, 7. Even he was embarrassed by it.


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			BBC News repeatedly telling us not to go out unless absolutely necessary/essential.

And then going live to their reporters all around the country who are standing on the beach front with waves crashing in the background.
		
Click to expand...

And GMTV desperate for a disaster story. Went to one reporter who was expected to say how rough it was only to be told there was a slight breeze.  Hopefully we will all survive the day.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 18, 2022)

One of the Facebook groups I am on had a cartoon posted yesterday - the old gag about a guy having his balls off so he could play off the red tees.   Two members of the self-appointed woke police immediately sprung into action saying this was not a subject to be joked about, it was a serious issue etc etc.     The post lasted about an hour but wow did those two get it from dozens of people telling them to get a life.  A microcosm of society today as two people thought everyone should stop to respect their views alone.   But it was damn funny for the hour.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 18, 2022)

We had gusts forecast for over 100mph a couple of weeks ago. Actual hurricane force and it barely made the news.

Gusts over 75mph forecast in London and suddenly it's the end of the world.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			We had gusts forecast for over 100mph a couple of weeks ago. Actual hurricane force and it barely made the news.

Gusts over 75mph forecast in London and suddenly it's the end of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Priorities Jim, priorities... 

Stay safe mate


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			We had gusts forecast for over 100mph a couple of weeks ago. Actual hurricane force and it barely made the news.

Gusts over 75mph forecast in London and suddenly it's the end of the world.
		
Click to expand...

My journey to the “office” this morning was disrupted as the garden chairs had been blown over


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			We had gusts forecast for over 100mph a couple of weeks ago. Actual hurricane force and it barely made the news.

Gusts over 75mph forecast in London and suddenly it's the end of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, the radio 5 weather man (or is it weather person 😬) mentioned this on Wednesday. Because Scotland gets high winds much more frequently it’s not really reported,  very high winds further South are quite rare so make the headlines.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha, the radio 5 weather man (or is it weather person 😬) mentioned this on Wednesday. Because Scotland gets high winds much more frequently it’s not really reported,  very high winds further South are quite rare so make the headlines.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be like reporting rain in Scotland?

News just in pope is Catholic


----------



## GB72 (Feb 18, 2022)

If the journey to work was anything to go by today, plenty are taking this as a fine opportunity for a day off. Roads pretty empty but only a strong breeze


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2022)

GB72 said:



			If the journey to work was anything to go by today, plenty are taking this as a fine opportunity for a day off. Roads pretty empty but only a strong breeze
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to knock the reporting of this today but actually, if the roads are quieter then the warnings yesterday have done their job. Better to be safe.............


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 18, 2022)

According to several weather apps, we were to be about 2ft under snow by this time of day. So far it's been very rainy and wet. Not seen even a hint of snow. 

Weather forecasts are for the doomsday crowd it seems.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Wouldn't it be like reporting rain in Scotland?

News just in pope is Catholic
		
Click to expand...

The bears were unable to defacate in the woods as they had been blown away


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 18, 2022)

Folk who work and appear on radio and TV who seem to end every third word with an A.

The Cultcha Minister being a classic.
The futcha is bright........not.
They need to learn how to roll their R's

Stay safe Dawn Souff looks like you could see a few flying wheelie bins.
We seem to be missing everything in the balmy south west. [of Scotland]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2022)

The lack of a garden fence...


----------



## Neilds (Feb 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The lack of a garden fence... 

Click to expand...

Just ask your neighbours, bet one of them will have a spare one


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The lack of a garden fence... 

Click to expand...



were one tree and half a greenhouse down so far


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 18, 2022)

fundy said:





were one tree and half a greenhouse down so far
		
Click to expand...

So are you left with just the green or just the house? 

Hope you are saying safe mate.


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			So are you left with just the green or just the house? 

Hope you are saying safe mate.
		
Click to expand...


a rickety house i think, seems like 7 or 8 of the panes of glass have come out, its all coming down at the weekend if Eunice doesnt finish the job lol

gonna have to go out and chop a couple of large branches down properly later too, otherwise all seems ok, bit of luck if will all be done soon

seems like the road has opened up again having seen no cars pass for a while too


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 18, 2022)

Gust has just fetched some ridge tiles off  the roof - broke a few ordinary tiles on the way down.  Not serious but going to be a pain to get stuff fixed.


----------



## NearHull (Feb 18, 2022)

It’s getting rough up here now, I’ve just seen some Hull lasses with coats on!


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2022)

and now a power cut


----------



## GB72 (Feb 18, 2022)

Quite windy but really not that bad in Melton today


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 18, 2022)

Drug cheats caught but still denying it.
How can Great Britain keep fighting drug cheats but continue setting the fighters back by doing it ourselves.
2 steps forward 3 steps back


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 18, 2022)

Ordered flooring from supposedly the UKs best supplier. Book delivery for Tuesday and pay my money.

Email 10 mins later, delivery date changed to 7/3/22… 3 weeks later. 

Call and told that the stock system and the website aren’t linked and they are selling stock they don’t actually have.

It’s 2022 FFS, how can a company that supposed size not have a simple CRM that synchs, or even a simple API that calls the stock system. 

Bunch of absolute clowns.


----------



## RichA (Feb 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The lack of a garden fence... 

Click to expand...

Lost ours to a storm about 10 years ago. Replaced it with a hedge. Fraction of the price, nicer to look at, wildlife friendly and storm-proof.
I can recommend it.


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2022)

2 threads started by the same poster about how far they hit the ball plus they dropped stats into another thread.

😴😴😴


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2022)

RichA said:



			Lost ours to a storm about 10 years ago. Replaced it with a hedge. Fraction of the price, nicer to look at, wildlife friendly and storm-proof.
I can recommend it.
		
Click to expand...

Can you recommend one that will root in a black limestone patio?


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Feb 18, 2022)

Aluminum!!!!!


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 18, 2022)

Dando said:



			2 threads started by the same poster about how far they hit the ball plus they dropped stats into another thread.

😴😴😴
		
Click to expand...

One of them made my head hurt
I prefer more simple stats e.g., the day I started birdie, birdie, birdie [Carrick knowe, Edinburgh, c 1989]


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2022)

The Coronavirus thread ............................................ especially over the last few days.


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2022)

Slime said:



			The Coronavirus thread ............................................ especially over the last few days.
		
Click to expand...


shame i had to put the thread creator on ignore not to be able to see it, but forum been far more enjoyable without that thread for me


----------



## drdel (Feb 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			shame i had to put the thread creator on ignore not to be able to see it, but forum been far more enjoyable without that thread for me 

Click to expand...

You can hide but not escape...


----------



## AliMc (Feb 18, 2022)

Italian outcast said:



			One of them made my head hurt
I prefer more simple stats e.g., the day I started birdie, birdie, birdie [Carrick knowe, Edinburgh, c 1989] 

Click to expand...

Eh I can beat that, the day I started birdie, birdie, birdie, par, birdie ............. at Muirfield
Thank you.


----------



## RichA (Feb 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can you recommend one that will root in a black limestone patio? 

Click to expand...

No. 
Black limestone. Never heard of that. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			shame i had to put the thread creator on ignore not to be able to see it, but forum been far more enjoyable without that thread for me 

Click to expand...

Doesn't that simply reflect your inability to resist temptation?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 18, 2022)

My garden appears to be missing two times faux hanging buxom balls.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 18, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Eh I can beat that, the day I started birdie, birdie, birdie, par, birdie ............. at Muirfield
Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I did that once when playing at an away course in a scratch game. The birdie birdie birdie start and I was only 1 up. 🤣


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2022)

people who cant accept that others have a different opinion or requirements and just because something is ideal for them doesnt mean it is the best option for everyone


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			My garden appears to be missing two times faux hanging buxom balls.
		
Click to expand...


glad i reread that lol 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			glad i reread that lol 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just read it back. 🤣 oh dear oh dear!


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 18, 2022)

a 20+ metre tree in the woods at the bottom of my garden, collapsing into my garden and taking out completely our smaller tree (approx 6 metres high) and our fence.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 19, 2022)

After yesterday’s storm, my house, car and everything in the garden is covered in a film of salty residue. From my house, as the crow flies, it must be at least two miles to the sea from the direction the wind was blowing.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 19, 2022)

We've wet snow lying but with tyres in full contact with tarmac so 20mph, when the road is clear ahead, is just so, so unnecessary. So many drivers are just absolutely useless at driving in winter conditions.


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 19, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			After yesterday’s storm, my house, car and everything in the garden is covered in a film of salty residue. From my house, as the crow flies, it must be at least two miles to the sea from the direction the wind was blowing.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, fortunately it is now raining and has washed it all off!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2022)

The wife’s inability to close doors meaning heat escapes


----------



## Dando (Feb 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The wife’s inability to close doors meaning heat escapes
		
Click to expand...

That’s grounds for divorce mate


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The wife’s inability to close doors meaning heat escapes
		
Click to expand...

Add to that turning lights off in empty rooms. 🤯


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Add to that turning lights off in empty rooms. 🤯
		
Click to expand...

 Think it’s great how the daughter has caught that habit from the wife 🤬


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2022)

Radiators on downstairs, windows open upstairs!
Why does she do that?


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2022)

Being a Man City supporter for a couple of hours on a Saturday afternoon, but I have no choice!

Come on the Ci ............................ no, I just can't go that far!


----------



## fundy (Feb 19, 2022)

Slime said:



			Being a Man City supporter for a couple of hours on a Saturday afternoon, but I have no choice!

Come on the Ci ............................ no, I just can't go that far!
		
Click to expand...

its the Squirrel I worry about


----------



## fundy (Feb 19, 2022)

Looks like Mrs F is getting broody again 

Got her eye on a grey whippet


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 19, 2022)

Slime said:



			Radiators on downstairs, windows open upstairs!
Why does she do that?
		
Click to expand...

That’s on a par with Mrs BB recording programs in SD rather than HD, claiming there’s no difference.

Should have gone to Specsavers.

🙄


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			That’s on a par with Mrs BB recording programs in SD rather than HD, claiming there’s no difference.

Should have gone to Specsavers.

🙄
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like we are all married to the same woman 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It sounds like we are all married to the same woman 😂
		
Click to expand...

So that’s where she goes…


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2022)

Slime said:



			Being a Man City supporter for a couple of hours on a Saturday afternoon, but I have no choice!

Come on the Ci ............................ no, I just can't go that far!
		
Click to expand...

Turns out it's not that different from being a Man Utd supporter.


----------



## GG26 (Feb 20, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			That’s on a par with Mrs BB recording programs in SD rather than HD, claiming there’s no difference.

Should have gone to Specsavers.

🙄
		
Click to expand...

Yes, same here too.  She’s also managed in the past to record the same series on HD and SD.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 20, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			My garden appears to be missing two times faux hanging buxom balls.
		
Click to expand...

That must have improved it a bit,,,,


----------



## RichA (Feb 20, 2022)

When footballers do a knee slide to celebrate a goal. 
I've torn both knee menisci playing sport, so I'm a little sensitive to it. Every time they do it, I get one of those shudders rising up from my stomach that almost makes me want to throw up.
I'm watching MotD and it's about most the popular celebration. 🙁🤮


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Yes, same here too.  She’s also managed in the past to record the same series on HD and SD.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst at the same time complaining about the lack of space on the planner; or is that just Mrs BiM?


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 20, 2022)

RichA said:



			When footballers do a knee slide to celebrate a goal.
I've torn both knee menisci playing sport, so I'm a little sensitive to it. Every time they do it, I get one of those shudders rising up from my stomach that almost makes me want to throw up.
I'm watching MotD and it's about most the popular celebration. 🙁🤮
		
Click to expand...

I did read that Olé Solskjaer had a long standing knee injury which was either caused or aggravated by his celebration after he scored the Fergie time winner in the 1999 Champion’s League final. Not sure if it’s true or not.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2022)

Bored of wind and rain now. 

Wasted weekend 🙄


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 20, 2022)

Popping into a golf course to spend our winnings from last years comp and finding one of the xxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx (you can add in what ever you deem fit) people that cleaned up in countless comps last year spending her winnings. A brand new set of clubs costing, my best guess mentally totting up the vouchers used and cash added,  about SIX HUNDRED NOTES. We hung about at the back of the shop as the person spouted the same carp to the two blokes in the shop about how she had "only started playing last year" bull smelly carp and I got more and more wound up. The wife tried to keep me calm. Then as she, we thought, went to leave and we moved toward the counter she walked past us and then hung around until we said who we were to the two lads to confirm our winnings, she then immediately left.  BOOM! I exploded and left the two lads in no uncertainty as to what those golfers had been up to last year. They were a tad startled as first, well they would be as they didn't know, but the realisation that I was telling the truth hit them, she had handed over three winning vouchers to the tune of FOUR HUNDRED NOTES, from a person who started playing golf only last year. We left as the one of the lads joked, "well we'll see you in August as you compete for second place" Oh how we laughed.
What are the chances of them being there at the same time as us?????


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 20, 2022)

Oh and bonkers betting results on Saturday.  Three dead certs failing to win, and Huddersfield, a stupid quid bet as a laugh at 10-1 to win v Fulham coming up and cancelling out my three losses.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Feb 20, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Popping into a golf course to spend our winnings from last years comp and finding one of the xxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx (you can add in what ever you deem fit) people that cleaned up in countless comps last year spending her winnings. A brand new set of clubs costing, my best guess mentally totting up the vouchers used and cash added,  about SIX HUNDRED NOTES. We hung about at the back of the shop as the person spouted the same carp to the two blokes in the shop about how she had "only started playing last year" bull smelly carp and I got more and more wound up. The wife tried to keep me calm. Then as she, we thought, went to leave and we moved toward the counter she walked past us and then hung around until we said who we were to the two lads to confirm our winnings, she then immediately left.  BOOM! I exploded and left the two lads in no uncertainty as to what those golfers had been up to last year. They were a tad startled as first, well they would be as they didn't know, but the realisation that I was telling the truth hit them, she had handed over three winning vouchers to the tune of FOUR HUNDRED NOTES, from a person who started playing golf only last year. We left as the one of the lads joked, "well we'll see you in August as you compete for second place" Oh how we laughed.
What are the chances of them being there at the same time as us?????
		
Click to expand...




Which course was it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Popping into a golf course to spend our winnings from last years comp and finding one of the xxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx (you can add in what ever you deem fit) people that cleaned up in countless comps last year spending her winnings. A brand new set of clubs costing, my best guess mentally totting up the vouchers used and cash added,  about SIX HUNDRED NOTES. We hung about at the back of the shop as the person spouted the same carp to the two blokes in the shop about how she had "only started playing last year" bull smelly carp and I got more and more wound up. The wife tried to keep me calm. Then as she, we thought, went to leave and we moved toward the counter she walked past us and then hung around until we said who we were to the two lads to confirm our winnings, she then immediately left.  BOOM! I exploded and left the two lads in no uncertainty as to what those golfers had been up to last year. They were a tad startled as first, well they would be as they didn't know, but the realisation that I was telling the truth hit them, she had handed over three winning vouchers to the tune of FOUR HUNDRED NOTES, from a person who started playing golf only last year. We left as the one of the lads joked, "well we'll see you in August as you compete for second place" Oh how we laughed.
What are the chances of them being there at the same time as us?????
		
Click to expand...

So basically someone else won more comps than you and youre not happy about 🤷‍♂️

Do you think someone else was saying the same thing when you spent your winnings 🤔


----------



## GG26 (Feb 20, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Oh and bonkers betting results on Saturday.  Three dead certs failing to win, and Huddersfield, a stupid quid bet as a laugh at 10-1 to win v Fulham coming up and cancelling out my three losses. 

Click to expand...

No such thing as a dead cert in betting.


----------



## chellie (Feb 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So basically someone else won more comps than you and youre not happy about 🤷‍♂️

Do you think someone else was saying the same thing when you spent your winnings 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Phil, the people he is talking about are well known bandits in the NW who also lie.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2022)

chellie said:



			Phil, the people he is talking about are well known bandits in the NW who also lie.
		
Click to expand...

If they are well known then things can be done about them - clubs etc can put things in place to stop people winning big prizes.

If they have manipulated their handicap then  the county and club can do something

Hence why certain people are banned from national comps etc


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 20, 2022)

Whining about someone else’s random irritation.


----------



## chellie (Feb 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If they are well known then things can be done about them - clubs etc can put things in place to stop people winning big prizes.

If they have manipulated their handicap then  the county and club can do something

Hence why certain people are banned from national comps etc
		
Click to expand...

The club have. It's not been done enough though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2022)

chellie said:



			The club have. It's not been done enough though.
		
Click to expand...

Good that the club have - hopefully they involve the county as well , stamping out the HC manipulation will certainly improve the regional/national comps


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Whining about someone else’s random irritation.
		
Click to expand...

A depressingly common theme, I'm afraid.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2022)

Can I just say that I've really, really, really, really had enough of this bloody weather now....


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Can I just say that I've really, really, really, really had enough of this bloody weather now....

Click to expand...

I totally agree but, apparently, it's good for the garden!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2022)

Slime said:



			I totally agree but, apparently, it's good for the garden!
		
Click to expand...

Mine took snorkeling lessons recently...


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2022)

Slime said:



			I totally agree but, apparently, it's good for the garden!
		
Click to expand...


Without wanting to disagree with an irritation  its not been good for ours!!!!! 2 trees down, another damaged and greenhouse smashed glass. oh and its all but under water now too.......


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 20, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Popping into a golf course to spend our winnings from last years comp and finding one of the xxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx (you can add in what ever you deem fit) people that cleaned up in countless comps last year spending her winnings. A brand new set of clubs costing, my best guess mentally totting up the vouchers used and cash added,  about SIX HUNDRED NOTES. We hung about at the back of the shop as the person spouted the same carp to the two blokes in the shop about how she had "only started playing last year" bull smelly carp and I got more and more wound up. The wife tried to keep me calm. Then as she, we thought, went to leave and we moved toward the counter she walked past us and then hung around until we said who we were to the two lads to confirm our winnings, she then immediately left.  BOOM! I exploded and left the two lads in no uncertainty as to what those golfers had been up to last year. They were a tad startled as first, well they would be as they didn't know, but the realisation that I was telling the truth hit them, she had handed over three winning vouchers to the tune of FOUR HUNDRED NOTES, from a person who started playing golf only last year. We left as the one of the lads joked, "well we'll see you in August as you compete for second place" Oh how we laughed.
What are the chances of them being there at the same time as us?????
		
Click to expand...

So you had a rant at two blokes in a shop who were nothing to do with what you have assumed has taken place? 

We’ll done big man. You must feel really good about yourself. 

I’d would have torn your voucher up and thrown you out.

Maybe play in the scratch comps this year. Then you don’t have to worry about bandits 👍🏻


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2022)

weather knocking out the sky reception


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2022)

fundy said:



			weather knocking out the sky reception 

Click to expand...

We had that an hour ago. 

Hailstones and lightning. Garden looking like a lake. 

Roll on spring.


----------



## theoneandonly (Feb 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Whining about someone else’s random irritation.
		
Click to expand...

You're surprised that stuff on a public forum gets commented on?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 20, 2022)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We had that an hour ago.

Hailstones and lightning. Garden looking like a lake.

Roll on spring.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise. The storm that was during the Wolves match warm up reached us. I'm so fed up with this weather. Allotment is waterlogged.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 20, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			...I'm so fed up with this weather. Allotment is waterlogged.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be, quite reasonably, be commenting about it being as dry as a bone in July/August!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 20, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			You're surprised that stuff on a public forum gets commented on?
		
Click to expand...

Well yes in the context of this thread I guess. I always considered it a safe haven to have a light hearted or serious rant without fear of repercussions, look at the early pages I’m sure there was a gentleman’s agreement to not have digs at posts. But hey, I come in this forum for a laugh and have some banter like you would over a beer, maybe I’m just strange 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Well yes in the context of this thread I guess. I always considered it a safe haven to have a light hearted or serious rant without fear of repercussions, look at the early pages I’m sure there was a gentleman’s agreement to not have digs at posts. But hey, I come in this forum for a laugh and have some banter like you would over a beer, maybe I’m just strange 😂
		
Click to expand...

Maybe…….? 😂


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 20, 2022)

Poor old Peg 😢


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 20, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			You'll be, quite reasonably, be commenting about it being as dry as a bone in July/August!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! Goes like concrete. Husband has a plan to rig up some sort of drill pump which will also pump water from the trough to the water butt - sounds good in theory...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2022)

fundy said:



			weather knocking out the sky reception 

Click to expand...

One of the only advantages of Virgin for your TV feed. We use to have Sky and thunder, heavy winds and even snow all use to affect the recption


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 20, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			One of the only advantages of Virgin for your TV feed. We use to have Sky and thunder, heavy winds and even snow all use to affect the recption
		
Click to expand...

Until the access pit outside is full of water and the signals keep shorting out.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Until the access pit outside is full of water and the signals keep shorting out.....
		
Click to expand...

Or someone digs through all the fibres when they can’t read plans , or there are power cuts at head ends


----------



## chellie (Feb 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If they are well known then things can be done about them - clubs etc can put things in place to stop people winning big prizes.

If they have manipulated their handicap then  the county and club can do something

Hence why certain people are banned from national comps etc
		
Click to expand...

They are busy getting their entries in for Opens. Just seen two they've entered so they are off our list to play.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 21, 2022)

fundy said:



			Without wanting to disagree with an irritation  its not been good for ours!!!!! 2 trees down, another damaged and greenhouse smashed glass. oh and its all but under water now too.......
		
Click to expand...

I'll have the wood if that helps ....


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 21, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			So you had a rant at two blokes in a shop who were nothing to do with what you have assumed has taken place?

We’ll done big man. You must feel really good about yourself.

I’d would have torn your voucher up and thrown you out.

Maybe play in the scratch comps this year. Then you don’t have to worry about bandits 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know I deserve that, but sometimes you have to let's it out or it can do you more harm by holding it in. The lads in the shop then told me of a comp at Siloth they were in where two blokes smashed 50 points in a 30 mile an hour wind. See, it happens everywhere, and even to good golfers. It's good to vent. Their story obviously still rankles them


----------



## cliveb (Feb 21, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Yeah, I know I deserve that, but sometimes you have to let's it out or it can do you more harm by holding it in. The lads in the shop then told me of a comp at Siloth they were in where two blokes smashed 50 points in a 30 mile an hour wind. See, it happens everywhere, and even to good golfers. It's good to vent. Their story obviously still rankles them
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps EG (and the equivalent organsiations in Scotland/Wales/Ireland) should bring in a rule that all affiliated clubs MUST submit the scores from their opens, so that the serial offenders can be identified and appropriate action taken.


----------



## RichA (Feb 21, 2022)

My line manager's manager's manager's manager is sitting in our office on a Teams meeting. 
He's got his feet on the desk. 
He was just talking about his mother's "catarack" procedure and has mentioned something being a "mute" point. 
I'm irritated that he gets paid double my salary.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 21, 2022)

Learner drivers driving on the main A-road in town during school run..   Pensioners (use P plates) and Learners (use L plates) should not be allowed on roads during school runs.  Pensioners not allwoed to queue up at the post office during lunch hour either


(takes flame suit and exits left)


----------



## Slab (Feb 21, 2022)

RichA said:



*My line manager's manager's manager's manager* is sitting in our office on a Teams meeting.
He's got his feet on the desk.
He was just talking about his mother's "catarack" procedure and has mentioned something being a "mute" point.
*I'm irritated that he gets paid double my salary*.
		
Click to expand...

Either they're underpaid or you're overpaid


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 21, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Learner drivers driving on the main A-road in town during school run..   Pensioners (use P plates) and Learners (use L plates) should not be allowed on roads during school runs.  Pensioners not allwoed to queue up at the post office during lunch hour either


(takes flame suit and exits left)
		
Click to expand...

P Plates for pensioners 😂


----------



## Mudball (Feb 21, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			P Plates for pensioners 😂
		
Click to expand...

You heard it here first...


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			One thing I really hate about my company is we get documents sent to us, people put their name to them

you notice an issue with the document .. email the name and then all hell breaks out

people dont like being held accountable it seems

it was potentially an issue ... but we stopped it being an issue and asked in future could the document be worded different ..

"its how its always been" well for 1. does that make it right? no it doesnt and 2. no it hasnt .. considering we had 5 of us looking at the document and we all missed the same thing because it was hidden in another section in a massive paragraph about something else rather than listed page 1 like it should be.. (like tonights is)
		
Click to expand...

Fall out from this was hilarious

Person in charge of doc didn't like me apparently "firing from the hip" she spoke to my manager who said no this has caused confusion a few times and not just on our line 

Oh we going to change it then 

Well why not just accept feedback from those who actually use the system and your documents

If we say it doesn't work and we have to authorise things on what's in that document.. then change it .. it's our jobs on the line not yours


----------



## chellie (Feb 21, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Yeah, I know I deserve that, but sometimes you have to let's it out or it can do you more harm by holding it in. The lads in the shop then told me of a comp at Siloth they were in where two blokes smashed 50 points in a 30 mile an hour wind. See, it happens everywhere, and even to good golfers. It's good to vent. Their story obviously still rankles them
		
Click to expand...

Was probably the male of the couple with a friend!


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2022)

Sky - send out an email criticising BTs broadband price rises, then a few days later send out their price rises for their TV offering which are almost identical


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2022)

fundy said:



			Sky - send out an email criticising BTs broadband price rises, then a few days later send out their price rises for their TV offering which are almost identical
		
Click to expand...

RPI or CPI increases fair enough but RPI plus 4% or whatever it is ...criminal 

It should be RPI or 4% whatever is higher .. 11.7% one of them ...robbery


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 21, 2022)

Five blade razors. Just how are you supposed to fit this monster thing under your top lip? 

And I can assure you they don't work any better than two or three blades. 

Piggin Clowns


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 21, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Perhaps EG (and the equivalent organsiations in Scotland/Wales/Ireland) should bring in a rule that all affiliated clubs MUST submit the scores from their opens, so that the serial offenders can be identified and appropriate action taken.
		
Click to expand...

I cannot for the life of me understand why this isn't in place already.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 21, 2022)

chellie said:



			Was probably the male of the couple with a friend!
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Rooter (Feb 21, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Learner drivers driving on the main A-road in town during school run..   Pensioners (use P plates) and Learners (use L plates) should not be allowed on roads during school runs.  Pensioners not allwoed to queue up at the post office during lunch hour either


(takes flame suit and exits left)
		
Click to expand...


Behave


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or someone digs through all the fibres when they can’t read plans , or there are power cuts at head ends
		
Click to expand...

Doubly annoying when it's your own contractors and there's more than a suspicion that it wasn't accidental


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Doubly annoying when it's your own contractors and there's more than a suspicion that it wasn't accidental 

Click to expand...

Oh yes 

But even worse when it’s the water board or electricity companies - they seem to be the worst at making a complete mess of fibre runs


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2022)

Having so many people on ignore that you miss the fun


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 21, 2022)

fundy said:



			Having so many people on ignore that you miss the fun 

Click to expand...

Just consider the upside though, they’re on ignore because they are no fun… 

You may not see who said this 😉


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 21, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			P Plates for pensioners 😂
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget, you too will be a pensioner one day. 😅


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 21, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Don't forget, you too will be a pensioner one day. 😅
		
Click to expand...

 Maybe. 

If you re-read the post I was responding to, you’ll realise I wasn’t the one who thinks pensioners should be on P plates. And that isn’t the reason I was laughing.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 21, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Maybe.

If you re-read the post I was responding to, you’ll realise I wasn’t the one who thinks pensioners should be on P plates. And that isn’t the reason I was laughing.
		
Click to expand...

OK, fair point. But the reason I posted is because you often have a dig at the older generation.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 21, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			OK, fair point. But the reason I posted is because you often have a dig at the older generation.
		
Click to expand...

I do. Usually as a response at one of them making a sweeping generalisation against younger generations.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 21, 2022)

fundy said:



			Without wanting to disagree with an irritation  its not been good for ours!!!!! 2 trees down, another damaged and greenhouse smashed glass. oh and its all but under water now too.......
		
Click to expand...

Just wait for the hosepipe bans in Summer!


----------



## NearHull (Feb 22, 2022)

I subscribe to the Telegraph on line, currently at £8.67 per month.  I received an email stating that the subscription is to be increased by £4.32 per month - 50% increase.  I decided to cancel based on that large jump in price.  Had to ring them this morning to action the cancellation.  Informed them that as a pensioner money has to be monitored and the increase is not one I wished to support.  They offered me a 6 month subscription at £4 per month which I accepted.  Great!  

Just received an unsolicited email from the Telegraph Financial Services offering me an equity release - coincidence?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2022)

Having to do a long and boring task, which you know will only lead to more long and boring tasks down the line as well.


----------



## Dando (Feb 22, 2022)

i was due to have 2 zoom interviews today but after about 2 hours sleep last night I asked the recruiter if they could re-arrange them for me. after initially "respectfully requesting" they go ahead I said that I don't feel that I would do myself justice. 

they have just emailed saying the interviews could not be re-arranged and that they no longer feel they can represent me.

i get that it isn't ideal but at the end of the day if they went ahead and i didn't come across as professional/tired and irritated then it wouldn't make them look good either


----------



## BrianM (Feb 22, 2022)

Can’t get a wiper blade off the shelf for my car due to a fancy fitting apparently 😡


----------



## RichA (Feb 22, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Can’t get a wiper blade off the shelf for my car due to a fancy fitting apparently 😡
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried the Bosch website and searched for it on Amazon?
https://www.boschaftermarket.com/gb/en/parts/-/Auto_parts_and_accessories/


----------



## DanFST (Feb 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			i was due to have 2 zoom interviews today but after about 2 hours sleep last night I asked the recruiter if they could re-arrange them for me. after initially "respectfully requesting" they go ahead I said that I don't feel that I would do myself justice.

they have just emailed saying the interviews could not be re-arranged and that they no longer feel they can represent me.

i get that it isn't ideal but at the end of the day if they went ahead and i didn't come across as professional/tired and irritated then it wouldn't make them look good either
		
Click to expand...

In all fairness, I'd tell you to jog on too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Having to do a long and boring task, which you know will only lead to more long and boring tasks down the line as well. 

Click to expand...

Had a teams meeting about one of the projects I've been given to see the system and get a feel for what needs to be done in this initial audit/testing phase. Ninety minutes later and more confused than ever and more work to do than envisaged in stage one


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 22, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Five blade razors. Just how are you supposed to fit this monster thing under your top lip?

And I can assure you they don't work any better than two or three blades.

Piggin Clowns
		
Click to expand...

Just leave the bit in the middle.  Of course, you may get some funny looks!


----------



## drdel (Feb 22, 2022)

Driver on 2-lane roundabout, signalling to go right,  crosses both lanes and turns left at second exit. Indicator still flashing 'right'.

Several people needing a change of underwear


----------



## BrianM (Feb 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			Have you tried the Bosch website and searched for it on Amazon?
https://www.boschaftermarket.com/gb/en/parts/-/Auto_parts_and_accessories/

Click to expand...

I’ve ordered online but tried to get it in Halfords and euro parts off the shelf to No avail.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2022)

drdel said:



			Driver on 2-lane roundabout, signalling to go right,  crosses both lanes and turns left at second exit. Indicator still flashing 'right'.

Several people needing a change of underwear 

Click to expand...

One of the Great 80%....
I drove around town for a while today and saw so many similar instances...so many red light crashers too....


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2022)

drdel said:



			Driver on 2-lane roundabout, signalling to go right,  crosses both lanes and turns left at second exit. Indicator still flashing 'right'.

Several people needing a change of underwear 

Click to expand...

I'm totally with you on this.
There really is no need to indicate right on a roundabout, it's a one way system and right is the only way you can go.
Indicting left as you approach your exit is all that should be required.


----------



## RichA (Feb 22, 2022)

Slime said:



			I'm totally with you on this.
There really is no need to indicate right on a roundabout, it's a one way system and right is the only way you can go.
Indicting left as you approach your exit is all that should be required.
		
Click to expand...

You need to give other people a clue what you're doing.
Indicate right if you're turning right. Indicate left as you're about to exit the roundabout.

Highway Code - roundabouts


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			You need to give other people a clue what you're doing.
...
		
Click to expand...

Only when changing lane or exiting.
What does indicating right while in the middle lane of a 3-lane roundabout mean? And indicating right while in the right lane is pointless or even possibly dangerous.


----------



## RichA (Feb 22, 2022)

Foxholer said:



*Only when changing lane or exiting.*
What does indicating right while in the middle lane of a 3-lane roundabout mean? And indicating right while in the is pointless or even possibly dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

No.
Imagine you're coming onto a roundabout intending to turn right, but you don't believe in indicating the way that the Highway Code and decades of custom dictate is correct.
Imagine that a car driver or motorcyclist entering the roundabout from the road opposite sees that you aren't indicating so reasonable assumes that you are going straight on.
Crash! You could have prevented it by indicating properly.


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			You need to give other people a clue what you're doing.
Indicate right if you're turning right. Indicate left as you're about to exit the roundabout.
		
Click to expand...

If I'm indicating left, I'm leaving at the next exit.
If I'm not indicating, I'm continuing round the roundabout.


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			No.
Imagine you're coming onto a roundabout intending to turn right, but you don't believe in indicating the way that the Highway Code and decades of custom dictate is correct.
Imagine that a car driver or motorcyclist entering the roundabout from the road opposite sees that you aren't indicating so reasonable assumes that you are going straight on.
Crash! *You could have prevented it by indicating properly.*

Click to expand...

Or they could have prevented it by,
A) Not incorrectly *assuming* I'm going straight on or
B) Understanding how a roundabout works.


----------



## RichA (Feb 22, 2022)

Slime said:



			If I'm indicating left, I'm leaving at the next exit.
If I'm not indicating, I'm continuing round the roundabout.
		
Click to expand...

That's great, but you need to declare sovereignty and publish your own Highway Code if you want it to be the correct way to drive around a roundabout.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 22, 2022)

If you approach a roundabout and want to take the first exit, then you indicate left. If you intend to go straight on or take the 2nd exit then indicate left
 just as you pass the exit before. If intending to take the 3rd exit, you indicate right until the exit before and then switch to left indicate. That way everybody knows what your intentions are.


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			If you approach a roundabout and want to take the first exit, then you indicate left. If you intend to go straight on or take the 2nd exit then indicate just as you pass the exit before. *If intending to take the 3rd exit, you indicate right until the exit before and then switch to left indicate.* *That way everybody knows what your intentions are*.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're assuming everybody knows where you entered the roundabout, which is often not the case.
If someone approaches a roundabout and sees a car indicating right, he may not know which exit is the chosen one.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 22, 2022)

Slime said:



			I think you're assuming everybody knows where you entered the roundabout, which is often not the case.
If someone approaches a roundabout and sees a car indicating right, he may not know which exit is the chosen one.
		
Click to expand...

Worse, if a car is indicating right, then the implication is that they are changing to the next lane on the right - which they are not! 
No indication means 'no change'.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 22, 2022)

Slime said:



			I think you're assuming everybody knows where you entered the roundabout, which is often not the case.
If someone approaches a roundabout and sees a car indicating right, he may not know which exit is the chosen one.
		
Click to expand...

If that driver, as he approaches a roundabout, sees a car indicating right he knows it will not affect him. He then indicates left just before the exit to be taken. Even more important if as you say, he doesn't know where he approached the roundabout.


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



*If that driver, as he approaches a roundabout, sees a car indicating right he knows it will not affect him.* He then indicates left just before the exit to be taken. Even more important if as you say, he doesn't know where he approached the roundabout.
		
Click to expand...

The number of cars I see exiting a roundabout whilst still indicating right is truly shocking.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 22, 2022)

Slime said:



			The number of cars I see exiting a roundabout whilst still indicating right is truly shocking.
		
Click to expand...

That's as maybe, but done correctly it shouldn't be a problem. 
I've recently retired from being a professional driver for the best part of 9years.
If I enter a 2 lane roundabout and want to go right or take the third exit then I will indicate right until just before the exit to be taken, then indicate left. 
And never leave indicators right on. That's a driver error and doesn't mean you shouldn't indicate right on a roundabout.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 23, 2022)

The sheer amount of drivers in SUV's or Range Rovers when they do most of their driving in towns and cities. These vehicles should be taxed way more than they currently are.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 23, 2022)

Flying to London in 4 hours for an action packed day with 2 kids and I feel like absolute sh**e.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2022)

Slime said:



			I think you're assuming everybody knows where you entered the roundabout, which is often not the case.
If someone approaches a roundabout and sees a car indicating right, he may not know which exit is the chosen one.
		
Click to expand...

If they're doing it properly a right signal on approach means you're taking the last exit.
If you don't know where the car came from and he's signalling right then you assume he's crossing your path.
To be honest I tell the kids that if a vehicle is coming from their right then assume it's crossing your path regardless of what signal may or may not be showing.
As I said earlier..80% of people get signalling wrong at roundabouts...it's actually very simple.
People get lazy, forget, get distracted.....but mostly its down to the 3 main causes of bad driving
Arrogance, ignorance and impatience or any combination thereof.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 23, 2022)

Seems to me that people's answers are influenced by the sort of roundabout they are thinking of.
Meaning, two lane NSEW roundabout?
Or, three lane multiple exit roundabout?
The council near me have "adapted" the first sort to encourage heavy traffic entering from the North to better able to go West 
Becomes a two  lane approach shortly before roundabout ,on to a  two lane roundabout , then exit on to two lane fast road.
Traffic wishing to so use the roundabout is told to use both lanes on entering the roundabout, and to stay in both lanes all the way round ( from six o'clock to three o'clock). 
Poor buggers wishing to enter roundabout from the South have a guessing game as to who's going where.
Only safe situation is if the outer lane on R use a right indicator?

Edit - sorry got my E/W mixed up! Now corrected.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			If they're doing it properly a right signal on approach means you're taking the last exit.
If you don't know where the car came from and he's signalling right then you assume he's crossing your path.
To be honest I tell the kids that if a vehicle is coming from their right then assume it's crossing your path regardless of what signal may or may not be showing.
As I said earlier..80% of people get signalling wrong at roundabouts...it's actually very simple.
People get lazy, forget, get distracted.....but mostly its down to the 3 main causes of bad driving
Arrogance, ignorance and impatience or any combination thereof.
		
Click to expand...

I've only been driving less than a year still, but I tend to do what you've said I think. If I'm going right (i.e. more than 180 degrees round the roundabout I guess) I indicate right until I get to the exit so that people know I'm not going straight on. If my exit is roughly straight on then I don't indicate right, I just indicate left before the exit. If I'm going left i.e. first exit I obviously indicate left before I even enter the roundabout.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 23, 2022)

This thread about to descent into 20 pages of arguments over indicating and priority at roundabouts


----------



## theoneandonly (Feb 23, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This thread about to descent into 20 pages of arguments over indicating and priority at roundabouts
		
Click to expand...

People like to argue, take away Brexit and the Tory party and you're left with little else.


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2022)

people who cant start a new thread............


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 23, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			People like to argue, take away Brexit and the Tory party and you're left with little else.
		
Click to expand...

Really?

What about the WHS, causes of slow play, flag in or out, where to stand on a tee, EVs, footballer’s pay, house prices, tuition fees, youngsters wanting everything free, etc.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 23, 2022)

4LEX said:



			The sheer amount of drivers in SUV's or Range Rovers when they do most of their driving in towns and cities. These vehicles should be taxed way more than they currently are.
		
Click to expand...

Go on then, ill bite. Why?


----------



## Beedee (Feb 23, 2022)

4LEX said:



			The sheer amount of drivers in SUV's or Range Rovers when they do most of their driving in towns and cities. These vehicles should be taxed way more than they currently are.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of them are already subject to the jealousy tax.  You want to double it?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Go on then, ill bite. Why?
		
Click to expand...

Get back on yer bike


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 23, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This thread about to descent into 20 pages of arguments over indicating and priority at roundabouts
		
Click to expand...

Arguments? I would say it's a refreshing change to discuss something else. 
No arguments from me.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 23, 2022)

YouTubers


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 23, 2022)

JamesR said:



			YouTubers
		
Click to expand...

Any in particular?


----------



## JamesR (Feb 23, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Any in particular?
		
Click to expand...

Just the ones who think we give a crap about their boring golf lives


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 23, 2022)

Thread tidied and reopened

If anyone has questions as to why certain posts have been removed from this or other threads, PM the mod team.

Do not post about it, posts are removed for a reason, not for fun. 
Thank you


----------



## Voyager EMH (Feb 24, 2022)

Imurg said:



			If they're doing it properly a right signal on approach means you're taking the last exit.
If you don't know where the car came from and he's signalling right then you assume he's crossing your path.
To be honest I tell the kids that if a vehicle is coming from their right then assume it's crossing your path regardless of what signal may or may not be showing.
As I said earlier..80% of people get signalling wrong at roundabouts...it's actually very simple.
People get lazy, forget, get distracted.....but mostly its down to *the 3 main causes of bad driving
Arrogance, ignorance and impatience or any combination thereof*.
		
Click to expand...

Very well put, sir.


----------



## Carlwm (Feb 24, 2022)

The BBC and others suddenly deciding to spell Kiev, "Kyiv".


----------



## Dando (Feb 24, 2022)

so a disabled swimmer has begun a High Court fight over ticket prices at a bathing pond in London

She claims the costs to use Kenwood Ladies’ Bathing Pond will “give rise to unlawful disability discrimination”.

Disabled swimmers get a 40% discount on the normal rates.

lets hope the judge see's the discrimination and orders the rates to be raised so everyone pays the same.

Also, she's is using the scummiest Law firm who were behind the claims of abuse by UK soldiers


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			so a disabled swimmer has begun a High Court fight over ticket prices at a bathing pond in London

She claims the costs to use Kenwood Ladies’ Bathing Pond will “give rise to unlawful disability discrimination”.

Disabled swimmers get a 40% discount on the normal rates.

lets hope the judge see's the discrimination and orders the rates to be raised so everyone pays the same.

Also, she's is using the scummiest Law firm who were behind the claims of abuse by UK soldiers
		
Click to expand...

I dont often stick up for our gov, but when a lawsuit was filed by the deaf community over a lack of signing on the daily briefings 

I was like right the BBC, ITV whatever provide subtitles , these were last min briefings in a new situation.. do interpreters have a batphone ready?

they had one provided within a few days aswell..


----------



## RichA (Feb 24, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			The BBC and others suddenly deciding to spell Kiev, "Kyiv".
		
Click to expand...

Kyiv is the anglicised spelling of how Ukrainians say and spell the name of their capital. 
Kiev is the Russian version and stems from when it was part of the USSR. 
Calling it Kyiv seems like the right thing to do at the moment.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 24, 2022)

RichA said:



			Kyiv is the anglicised spelling of how Ukrainians say and spell the name of their capital.
Kiev is the Russian version and stems from when it was part of the USSR.
Calling it Kyiv seems like the right thing to do at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Did not know that and it now makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 24, 2022)

RichA said:



			Kyiv is the anglicised spelling of how Ukrainians say and spell the name of their capital.
Kiev is the Russian version and stems from when it was part of the USSR.
Calling it Kyiv seems like the right thing to do at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

So will it now be a Chicken Kyiv when I do my online shop?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2022)

Rooter said:



			So will it now be a Chicken Kyiv when I do my online shop?
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering that as well. Glad to see I'm not the only one focussing on the important stuff.


----------



## Pants (Feb 24, 2022)

I believe that the locals pronounce it "Keeve"


----------



## Carlwm (Feb 24, 2022)

RichA said:



			Kyiv is the anglicised spelling of how Ukrainians say and spell the name of their capital.
Kiev is the Russian version and stems from when it was part of the USSR.
Calling it Kyiv seems like the right thing to do at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Every day is a school day. I withdraw my random irritation!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I was wondering that as well. Glad to see I'm not the only one focussing on the important stuff.
		
Click to expand...

If you didn't laugh at stuff you would need some serious therapy.


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2022)

So it begins. Panic buying of fuel around here


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2022)

chellie said:



			So it begins. Panic buying of fuel around here

Click to expand...

I went past a petrol station last night where the price was strangely high - almost 150. I didn't even connect the dots until now. Shameless.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I went past a petrol station last night where the price was strangely high - almost 150. I didn't even connect the dots until now. Shameless.
		
Click to expand...

Last time I filled up it was 142, went past tesco earlier and was 149.5 ..bugger I need to fill up


----------



## RichA (Feb 24, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			Every day is a school day. I withdraw my random irritation! 

Click to expand...

I wasn't intending to change your irritation or be a smart arse. I only know because I wondered about it a few days ago and Googled it.


----------



## Carlwm (Feb 24, 2022)

RichA said:



			I wasn't intending to change your irritation or be a smart arse. I only know because I wondered about it a few days ago and Googled it.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think there was any smart arsery in your reply. I found it genuinely interesting.


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I went past a petrol station last night where the price was strangely high - almost 150. I didn't even connect the dots until now. Shameless.
		
Click to expand...




patricks148 said:



			Last time I filled up it was 142, went past tesco earlier and was 149.5 ..bugger I need to fill up
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't even entered my head either but as it happens I filled up yesterday afternoon but that's because I needed to. Didn't even look at the price as I was near Asda which is one of the cheaper ones. Just checked receipt and it was 145.7. It was 142 something last time.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2022)

RichA said:



			Kyiv is the anglicised spelling of how Ukrainians say and spell the name of their capital. 
Kiev is the Russian version and stems from when it was part of the USSR. 
Calling it Kyiv seems like the right thing to do at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

A few people must have been wondering, they gave the explanation on C4 last week after they went from the old Kiev to Kyiv. Won't be the same  having Chicken Kevs.


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2022)

chellie said:



			Hadn't even entered my head either but as it happens I filled up yesterday afternoon but that's because I needed to. Didn't even look at the price as I was near Asda which is one of the cheaper ones. Just checked receipt and it was 145.7. It was 142 something last time.
		
Click to expand...

152.9 in town centre day before yesterday here, be 155+ now no doubt


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2022)

Diesel here is 146.9 at the supermarkets but nearer 150+ elsewhere...


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2022)

Huge queue to get into the petrol station at Sainsburys in Sunderland 🙈


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2022)

Been 163 for a while round this way for the decent stuff.


----------



## Slime (Feb 24, 2022)

The strap on my Big Max Aqua Eight breaking and I can't find the receipt or remember where I got it from!


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			The strap on my Big Max Aqua Eight breaking and I can't find the receipt or remember where I got it from!


Click to expand...

A forum search tells us you got it from golfsupport.com 😀


----------



## Slime (Feb 24, 2022)

Thanks Yanda.


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2022)

How seamlessly some people have transitioned from Brexit experts, to Covid experts and are now East European politics and War experts

bore off


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			How seamlessly some people have transitioned from Brexit experts, to Covid experts and are now East European politics and War experts

bore off
		
Click to expand...

we call them wiki experts


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			we call them wiki experts
		
Click to expand...


id get fraggered if i post what we call them............


----------



## paddyc (Feb 24, 2022)

Being an Arsenal  fan


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2022)

Isolating in the bedroom, Mrs. BiM rings to ask what I want to drink with dinner.  A beer is requested.  

No dear, I do not want a bloody Corona...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2022)

Catheters  - you wouldn't wear one as a fashion item!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 24, 2022)

paddyc said:



			Being an Arsenal  fan
		
Click to expand...


I remember the days (years!) when following Hammers was pretty depressing! Thank heaven for soft porn!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Catheters  - you wouldn't wear one as a fashion item!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully only needed for a short time Chris .


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Hopefully only needed for a short time Chris .
		
Click to expand...

Comes out early Monday and not a moment to soon 😖😖


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			The strap on my Big Max Aqua Eight breaking and I can't find the receipt or remember where I got it from!


Click to expand...

Just sorting out my Big Max bag for the game at the weekend,  checked the side pocket for any rubbish and bang, there goes the zip 😳
Bought it from Silvermere online iirc...just over a year ago 🙈
Yet another very expensive waterproof golf bag with a fecked zip 🤬


----------



## Slime (Feb 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Just sorting out my Big Max bag for the game at the weekend,  checked the side pocket for any rubbish and bang, there goes the zip 😳
Bought it from Silvermere online iirc...just over a year ago 🙈
Yet another very expensive waterproof golf bag with a fecked zip 🤬
		
Click to expand...

I'll swap your knackered zip for my busted strap!


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			id get fraggered if i post what we call them............
		
Click to expand...

Post it, fragger needs to earn his keep!


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Huge queue to get into the petrol station at Sainsburys in Sunderland 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I filled up yesterday on the way to the driving range as a colleague mentioned there were queues near her


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 25, 2022)

chellie said:



			So it begins. Panic buying of fuel around here

Click to expand...

Not sure it's panic buying - more like pragmatism? Coming back from a long journey yesterday I was close to needing to fill up. Could have gone a few more days but thought that as crude oil prices had shot up in the day, I would save a few quid by filling before petrol price follows. But no queues round here.


Orikoru said:



			I went past a petrol station last night where the price was strangely high - almost 150. I didn't even connect the dots until now. Shameless.
		
Click to expand...

You been driving around with your eyes closed? It's been "almost 150" for a while?


----------



## chellie (Feb 25, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Not sure it's panic buying - more like pragmatism? Coming back from a long journey yesterday I was close to needing to fill up. Could have gone a few more days but thought that as crude oil prices had shot up in the day, I would save a few quid by filling before petrol price follows. But no queues round here.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 99% sure it will be round here. After all who needs to queue to put £5 of fuel in their car.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 25, 2022)

chellie said:



			I'm 99% sure it will be round here. After all who needs to queue to put £5 of fuel in their car.
		
Click to expand...

If they're only putting in a fiver's worth, then I'm inclined to agree with you ...  (I wish mine had only been a fiver rather than a second mortgage )


----------



## bobmac (Feb 25, 2022)

Wordle


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			You been driving around with your eyes closed? It's been "almost 150" for a while?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say usually 147 ish around my way, this particular station had gone to 149.7 I think though.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 25, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'd say usually 147 ish around my way, this particular station had gone to 149.7 I think though.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. It's been 147 point something, 148 point something for a bit round here. 
But don't think anyone's hiked prices. Yet.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2022)

Paying a tax bill thats considerably more than certain billionaire companies. .


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2022)

Thinks how much the cost of diesel has risen in the last few years. Filled up last night, £99, when I got the car it was £60 something🙄


----------



## Pants (Feb 25, 2022)

Petrol station near me ...

2 days ago E10 was 149.9
Late yesterday evening was 151.9
Lunchtime today was 157.9

AFAIK, they haven't had a recent delivery so profiteering.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2022)

Please add to my earlier post of - catheters

Self injecting, I shall be like a pin cushion after 28 days and as leaky as Watfords defence 🤐


----------



## IanM (Feb 25, 2022)

Internet virology experts who have now switched to being experts in international relations and diplomacy!


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 25, 2022)

IanM said:



			Internet virology experts who have now to bring experts in international relations and diplomacy
		
Click to expand...

Are they the very same people who were experts in EU law prior to Covid?


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 25, 2022)

IanM said:



			Internet virology experts who have now switched to being experts in international relations and diplomacy!

Click to expand...




BiMGuy said:



			Are they the very same people who were experts in EU law prior to Covid?
		
Click to expand...

We have a resident "Expert on Everything" on here, we need go nowhere else for our daily dose of "why we are wrong about everything"...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			We have a resident "Expert on Everything" on here, we need go nowhere else for our daily dose of "why we are wrong about everything"...
		
Click to expand...

Only one?  🤔


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Only one?  🤔
		
Click to expand...

Only one that springs to my mind!


----------



## Pants (Feb 25, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			We have a resident "Expert on Everything" on here, we need go nowhere else for our daily dose of "why we are wrong about everything"...
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one who is never wrong - and when he is it's never his fault??  Ooops!  2 ??'s.  I'll be in trouble.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Only one that springs to my mind!
		
Click to expand...

You need to think harder, or laterally… 😉

Oh bugger, I’m starting to sound like someone 😳


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 25, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Please add to my earlier post of - catheters

Self injecting, I shall be like a pin cushion after 28 days and *as leaky as Watfords defence* 🤐
		
Click to expand...

*Impossible*!
I worked with a diabetic who regularly self-jabbed just at his desk! Didn't help when I had to do the same for drugs to counteract the side-effect of other drugs consequent to hip-replacement. Stopped taking them all pretty quickly with no apparent adverse effects.
Not sure how I'd get on with a catheter though!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 25, 2022)

Foxholer said:



*Impossible*!
I worked with a diabetic who regularly self-jabbed just at his desk! Didn't help when I had to do the same for drugs to counteract the side-effect of other drugs consequent to hip-replacement. Stopped taking them all pretty quickly with no apparent adverse effects.
Not sure how I'd get on with a catheter though!
		
Click to expand...

Catheter is piss easy


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 25, 2022)

Finally got notification of our new gas and electric prices. Ouch.


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 25, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Catheters  - you wouldn't wear one as a fashion item!
		
Click to expand...

They’re certainly not designed for tall people, are they? Strapped to the ankle, every time I put that foot forward the tube tugged at a rather delicate point.

Hope everything went well, Chris, and that you’re on the mend.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			They’re certainly not designed for tall people, are they? Strapped to the ankle, every time I put that foot forward the tube tugged at a rather delicate point.

Hope everything went well, Chris, and that you’re on the mend.
		
Click to expand...


I m certainly not your size Billy but went for a walk this morning and the blooming this kept slipping down and, yes, tugs at a delicate point, is a good description.

I'm certainly getting better each day (day 5 ) thanks.  Cheers for your interest 

I've received a lot of support on here and am grateful to everyone for that, but, hope that every man on here makes himself aware of prostate cancer symptoms and acts at any sign of a problem. I had NHS cancer Pathway care for 4 years before there was a need to operate, the care has been fantastic,  please don't be one of the thousands of men who succumb to this disease every year because they don't report the symptoms.


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I m certainly not your size Billy but went for a walk this morning and the blooming this kept slipping down and, yes, tugs at a delicate point, is a good description.

I'm certainly getting better each day (day 5 ) thanks.  Cheers for your interest 

I've received a lot of support on here and am grateful to everyone for that, but, hope that every man on here makes himself aware of prostate cancer symptoms and acts at any sign of a problem. I had NHS cancer Pathway care for 4 years before there was a need to operate, the care has been fantastic,  please don't be one of the thousands of men who succumb to this disease every year because they don't report the symptoms.
		
Click to expand...

Hope to see you on the course again soon Chris


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 25, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Comes out early Monday and not a moment to soon 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

Had one fitted for 24 hours once. I know how you are feeling. The worst bit is when it gets removed. Hope all goes well.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Had one fitted for 24 hours once. I know how you are feeling. The worst bit is when it gets removed. Hope all goes well.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, when I had my first hip replaced. 

I might resort to crying on Monday!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 25, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Me too, when I had my first hip replaced.

I might resort to crying on Monday!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Chris
Glad to see you back

There’s only one thing worse than having a catheter removed, and that’s having a kidney stent removed.

Actually the catheter is a doddle, you’ll be fine 👍🤘


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hi Chris
Glad to see you back

There’s only one thing worse than having a catheter removed, and that’s having a kidney stent removed.

Actually the catheter is a doddle, you’ll be fine 👍🤘
		
Click to expand...

Cheers young Fragger

Let's hope they didn't put the catheter in through the kidney then!


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hi Chris
Glad to see you back

There’s only one thing worse than having a catheter removed, and that’s having a kidney stent removed.

Actually the catheter is a doddle, you’ll be fine 👍🤘
		
Click to expand...

That’s nothing, i once had a paper cut


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 25, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Cheers young Fragger

Let's hope they didn't put the catheter in through the kidney then!
		
Click to expand...

It takes a different path
Just make sure they deflate the balloon before they take it out 

Enjoy ☺️


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			That’s nothing, i once had a paper cut
		
Click to expand...

Pray For The Dando One


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			That’s nothing, i once had a paper cut
		
Click to expand...

My wife once pointed out to me that there’s nothing more painful than childbirth. She’s clearly never got up in the middle of the night for a wee and stepped on a 3-pronged plug when getting out of bed.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 25, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			My wife once pointed out to me that there’s nothing more painful than childbirth. She’s clearly never got up in the middle of the night for a wee and stepped on a 3-pronged plug when getting out of bed.
		
Click to expand...

Worse than Lego


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			My wife once pointed out to me that there’s nothing more painful than childbirth. She’s clearly never got up in the middle of the night for a wee and stepped on a 3-pronged plug when getting out of bed.
		
Click to expand...

I thought clipping your ankle with a putter was quite high up the list....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			My wife once pointed out to me that *there’s nothing more painful than childbirth*. She’s clearly never got up in the middle of the night for a wee and stepped on a 3-pronged plug when getting out of bed.
		
Click to expand...

And yet after the first one, they'll frequently say that they would like another child.  I've never heard a bloke ask for another kick in the gonads.

(Shamelessly stolen & cleaned up from the Bin Yin.)


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 25, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Me too, when I had my first hip replaced. 

I might resort to crying on Monday!
		
Click to expand...

The guy that took mine out, after deflating the ball said “Count to five”. I got to three and he yanked it out. 😳


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 25, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			The guy that took mine out, after deflating the ball said “Count to five”. I got to three and he yanked it out. 😳
		
Click to expand...

The real sadistic ones yank it out on “one”


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 25, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I m certainly not your size Billy but went for a walk this morning and the blooming this kept slipping down and, yes, tugs at a delicate point, is a good description.

I'm certainly getting better each day (day 5 ) thanks.  Cheers for your interest

I've received a lot of support on here and am grateful to everyone for that, but, hope that every man on here makes himself aware of prostate cancer symptoms and acts at any sign of a problem. I had NHS cancer Pathway care for 4 years before there was a need to operate, the care has been fantastic,  please don't be one of the thousands of men who succumb to this disease every year because they don't report the symptoms.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you're recovering well Chris but don't rush back too soon. Plenty of time coming up with the better weather on the horizon! 👍


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Glad you're recovering well Chris but don't rush back too soon. Plenty of time coming up with the better weather on the horizon! 👍
		
Click to expand...


Cheers Chris. I'm pleased that our vets committee have extended the two finals that my mate and I have qualified for, by a month, which is great news.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			That’s nothing, i once had a paper cut
		
Click to expand...


There's always someone worse off than you are ........ Dando, please get better soon !


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 25, 2022)

The dachshund on the Vitality advert that plays constantly during Sky's golf coverage.  I don't care that Number 12's drive is that big.  In fact, I'm likely to tie you to it, tarmac it and then go over it with a steam-roller.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 25, 2022)

And another one - that white veneer smiling reality show nob who tells us all that someone's cinched it for their car.   He can go under the steam roller on the driveway too.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And another one - that white veneer smiling reality show nob who tells us all that someone's cinched it for their car.   He can go under the steam roller on the driveway too.
		
Click to expand...

There could be a large queue....do you work weekends?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			There could be a large queue....do you work weekends?
		
Click to expand...

I've been known to drive most Saturdays and Sundays.


----------



## cliveb (Feb 25, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Finally got notification of our new gas and electric prices. Ouch.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Just got an email from Bulb with the new prices. I can understand the unit rates going up, but why has the electricity standing charge gone from 25.6p to 51.6p? That doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 25, 2022)

Idiots round here panic buying fuel again, t**ts


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 25, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Yep. Just got an email from Bulb with the new prices. I can understand the unit rates going up, but why has the electricity standing charge gone from 25.6p to 51.6p? That doesn't make any sense to me.
		
Click to expand...

Because they know with higher prices people will be forced to try and reduce their usage where possible 

However can't do a thing about the standing charge so makes sure some money is coming into their companies


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 25, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Finally got notification of our new gas and electric prices. Ouch.
		
Click to expand...

Proper irritation.
I’m not looking forward to ours, I dread to think how it may impact some families who are on the breadline. Going to be a very hard year or two for some.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Idiots round here panic buying fuel again, t**ts
		
Click to expand...

HID went out early (7.00am) as we were worried but not a problem around here


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 25, 2022)

Billysboots said:



*My wife once pointed out to me that there’s nothing more painful than childbirth*. She’s clearly never got up in the middle of the night for a wee and stepped on a 3-pronged plug when getting out of bed.
		
Click to expand...

Does having a vasectomy and the local anethsetic hasn't worked come close?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 25, 2022)

No sign of panic buying or inflated fuel prices in these parts (yet)! Can't say the same for heating oil companies who are clearly profiteering fast!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			My wife once pointed out to me that there’s nothing more painful than childbirth. She’s clearly never got up in the middle of the night for a wee and stepped on a 3-pronged plug when getting out of bed.
		
Click to expand...

A piece of Lego hurts more!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 25, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			No sign of panic buying or inflated fuel prices in these parts (yet)! Can't say the same for heating oil companies who are clearly profiteering fast!
		
Click to expand...

We paid 63p a litre at work this week. Don't know how that compares?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We paid 63p a litre at work this week. Don't know how that compares?
		
Click to expand...

It's just above that but not long since it was less than 50p - even in winter. Mind you it's a constant irritation that with all the talk of protecting consumers they never seem to bother about rural communities who have oil.


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We paid 63p a litre at work this week. Don't know how that compares?
		
Click to expand...


if that includes VAT its super super cheap!!!! quotes here have gone above 80p a litre now (incl vat)


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 25, 2022)

Petrol now £157.9 and diesel £162.9
I hope these prices come down as quick as they've gone up (the the oil price drops that is)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 25, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			It's just above that but not long since it was less than 50p - even in winter. Mind you it's a constant irritation that with all the talk of protecting consumers they never seem to bother about rural communities who have oil.
		
Click to expand...

When we filled up in October/November it was 45p 😭



fundy said:



			if that includes VAT its super super cheap!!!! quotes here have gone above 80p a litre now (incl vat)
		
Click to expand...

It was 63p ex vat but it was for work so we can reclaim vat. Is vat 20% on heating oil or just 5%?


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When we filled up in October/November it was 45p 😭


It was 63p ex vat but it was for work so we can reclaim vat. Is vat 20% on heating oil or just 5%?
		
Click to expand...


think its 5% now you say that, ill take your price lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			think its 5% now you say that, ill take your price lol
		
Click to expand...

Many years ago I used to sell heating oil, part of a national company. Margins up here were always tight, no one quite knew why. Cambridge area was the most scandalous, the margins were huge there. They would occasionally send someone up from a more profitable depot to teach us how to make more money but they always left shaking their heads and admitting defeat. I got out of that game as quickly as I could, too bloomin tough.

The south generally payed more incidentally. Long time ago so things may have changed, or perhaps not.


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Many years ago I used to sell heating oil, part of a national company. Margins up here were always tight, no one quite knew why. Cambridge area was the most scandalous, the margins were huge there. They would occasionally send someone up from a more profitable depot to teach us how to make more money but they always left shaking their heads and admitting defeat. I got out of that game as quickly as I could, too bloomin tough.

The south generally payed more incidentally. Long time ago so things may have changed, or perhaps not.
		
Click to expand...


only ever bought heating oil once, about 4 mths ago, so no expert but yup we pay more for everything here. that said the oils lasted far longer than we expected.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			only ever bought heating oil once, about 4 mths ago, so no expert but yup we pay more for everything here. that said the oils lasted far longer than we expected.....
		
Click to expand...

And yet whenever people bring up that the south is higher wages than the north the cost of living in relation which pretty much levels it up is completely ignored


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			only ever bought heating oil once, about 4 mths ago, so no expert but yup we pay more for everything here. that said the oils lasted far longer than we expected.....
		
Click to expand...

Never trust your oil company, never sign up to be topped up automatically, ever. That is the holy grail for an oil salesman.  They hold total control then, you have none. Their aim is to increase the margin they make from you each time. 

Always ring 2 or 3 companies and don't be afraid to tell them what the others quoted if they quote you higher. They will all buy from the same depot for your area, at the same price, so it is all about the margin they are prepared to make.

(It's a horrible business, you will note I didn't like it 😆)


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Never trust your oil company, never sign up to be topped up automatically, ever. That is the holy grail for an oil salesman.  They hold total control then, you have none. Their aim is to increase the margin they make from you each time.

Always ring 2 or 3 companies and don't be afraid to tell them what the others quoted if they quote you higher. They will all buy from the same depot for your area, at the same price, so it is all about the margin they are prepared to make.

(It's a horrible business, you will note I didn't like it 😆)
		
Click to expand...


I get that email 2 or 3 times a week lol "free monitor and £50 off to sign up for 12 mths"

Until we get a new tank and move the boiler Im trying hard not to buy anymore, hopefully that will be end of summer now and we will eek out what weve got!


----------



## cliveb (Feb 25, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Because they know with higher prices people will be forced to try and reduce their usage where possible

However can't do a thing about the standing charge so makes sure some money is coming into their companies
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, but the gas standing charge has only gone from 26.1 to 27.2 - if your theory was right then surely that would have gone through the roof too?


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 25, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Petrol now £157.9 and diesel £162.9
I hope these prices come down as quick as they've gone up (the the oil price drops that is)
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. And any panic buying is being fuelled, yet again, by rags like The Daily Mail, which today carried a story about rising pump prices, reinforcing it with images of price boards at two forecourts. The eagle eyed will have noticed at least one image, and most likely both, were from motorway service stations.

It is beyond disgraceful how these publications distort the truth to suit their agenda, and yet complaints to the regulatory authority achieve absolutely nothing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Petrol now £157.9 and diesel £162.9
*I hope these prices come down as quick as they've gone up* (the the oil price drops that is)
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a half of whatever you're on; not sure I could handle a pint...


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Never trust your oil company, never sign up to be topped up automatically, ever. That is the holy grail for an oil salesman.  They hold total control then, you have none. Their aim is to increase the margin they make from you each time.

Always ring 2 or 3 companies and don't be afraid to tell them what the others quoted if they quote you higher. They will all buy from the same depot for your area, at the same price, so it is all about the margin they are prepared to make.

(It's a horrible business, you will note I didn't like it 😆)
		
Click to expand...

So calling then 'snakes' would be appropriate?


----------



## Red devil (Feb 26, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Does having a vasectomy and the local anethsetic hasn't worked come close?
		
Click to expand...

Thought that was just me. When he used the diatherm to seal then of the tube I thought he'd wired my town halls into the mains.
I nearly leapt of the table


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Well yes, but the gas standing charge has only gone from 26.1 to 27.2 - if your theory was right then surely that would have gone through the roof too?
		
Click to expand...

Electric is an all year round cost

Gas is seasonal

I mean I was £100 gas in December and £12 in august


----------



## RichA (Feb 26, 2022)

Just filled up at the local Sainsburys.
No queue. Price exactly the same as it's been for the last few weeks - £1.49.
Edit: that's in response to earlier irritations - not an irritation.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When we filled up in October/November it was 45p 😭


It was 63p ex vat but it was for work so we can reclaim vat. Is vat 20% on heating oil or just 5%?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know - HID in charge. Actually it was 74p yesterday but he'd ordered a week ago at 54p.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I don't know - HID in charge. Actually it was 74p yesterday but he'd ordered a week ago at 54p.
		
Click to expand...

HID deserves a pat on the back then 😄


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			HID deserves a pat on the back then 😄
		
Click to expand...

He's an accountant - retired - but you wouldn't know...


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 26, 2022)

People queuing for petrol.....AGAIN !!!!


----------



## Leftitshort (Feb 26, 2022)

Replacement bus services. !


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2022)

Doing something simple in the caravan but somehow managing to hurt my shoulder and it’s bloody agony. I can’t even lift a cup up to drink my coffee


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 26, 2022)

Red devil said:



			Thought that was just me. When he used the diatherm to seal then of the tube I thought he'd wired my town halls into the mains.
I nearly leapt of the table
		
Click to expand...

Mine used a soldering iron to seal the tubes. It was the hook to pull through the tube from the other side through (only 1 cut ) which felt like my kidneys were being pulled down and out through my groin..


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			Doing something simple in the caravan but somehow managing to hurt my shoulder and it’s bloody agony. I can’t even lift a cup up to drink my coffee
		
Click to expand...

It’s worse as now I can’t raise my beer glass


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			It’s worse as now I can’t raise my beer glass
		
Click to expand...

That’s serious. Phone 999. Straight away.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			It’s worse as now I can’t raise my beer glass
		
Click to expand...

Tennis Elbow?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 26, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Tennis Elbow?
		
Click to expand...

Tennis Shoulder ? 🙄


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			It’s worse as now I can’t raise my beer glass
		
Click to expand...

Trapped nerve?


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Trapped nerve?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think so


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			That’s serious. Phone 999. Straight away.
		
Click to expand...

Will they bring round an extra long drinking straw?


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Trapped nerve?
		
Click to expand...

got one in my neck/shoulder - first time ive missed a microwave lol, think the neighbours will heat a wheat bag for me


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			Yeah I think so
		
Click to expand...

That level of pain with no obvious trauma often is. Hopefully will untrap itself fast.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			got one in my neck/shoulder - first time ive missed a microwave lol, think the neighbours will heat a wheat bag for me
		
Click to expand...

Hot water bottle?


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Hot water bottle?
		
Click to expand...

weve got one somewhere, damned if we can find it tho lol


----------



## BrianM (Feb 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			weve got one somewhere, damned if we can find it tho lol
		
Click to expand...

Get a dram down your neck and you’ll be fine 🥃🥃😂😂


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Get a dram down your neck and you’ll be fine 🥃🥃😂😂
		
Click to expand...

now that i know where it is...


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			Yeah I think so
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself in the inflatable hot tub under the awning….that’ll free it up. 😁


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 26, 2022)

Pointless, the TV program. What a load of drivel. Visiting my dad in Yorkshire and he likes to watch it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Pointless, the TV program. What a load of drivel. Visiting my dad in Yorkshire and he likes to watch it.
		
Click to expand...

HID is a big fan so it's normally on most evenings as dinner is cooking. It's not the worse quiz out there although I think Alexander Armstrong is a plank and Richard Osman tries way too hard to be funny/smart. The celebrity versions are worse and some of the "stars" are really dense


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 26, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID is a big fan so it's normally on most evenings as dinner is cooking. It's not the worse quiz out there although I think Alexander Armstrong is a plank and Richard Osman tries way too hard to be funny/smart. The celebrity versions are worse and some of the "stars" are really dense
		
Click to expand...

Watch the Chase, it's much better!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Watch the Chase, it's much better!
		
Click to expand...

HID would strike like a cobra if I went for the controls while she's watching Pointless. Easier to mooch upstairs and watch TV in the bedroom. Safer for my health


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 27, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID is a big fan so it's normally on most evenings as dinner is cooking. It's not the worse quiz out there although I think Alexander Armstrong is a plank and Richard Osman tries way too hard to be funny/smart. The celebrity versions are worse and some of the "stars" are really dense
		
Click to expand...

Both this and the Chase are formatted that regardless of the contestant's ability to answer correctly, apparently  the programs(producers?) can decide if the contestant wins.


----------



## cliveb (Feb 27, 2022)

Dando said:



			Doing something simple in the caravan but somehow managing to hurt my shoulder and it’s bloody agony. I can’t even lift a cup up to drink my coffee
		
Click to expand...

Based on other followup posts, this sounds like brachialgia (shoulder equivalent of sciatica).
I had it once a few years ago and it took about 6 weeks to get fully better.
Pain killers and anti-inflammatorys are what's needed. Something like Naproxen.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 27, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Finally got notification of our new gas and electric prices. Ouch.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Had mine through last week.

Currently spend about £2600 a year on gas and electric. Now projecting £4155. Deepest joy!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 27, 2022)

Two full grown Labradors zooming around in ever decreasing circles who forget to try and dodge their owner. Ouch...fortunately not bust my knee this time as shin took the brunt of the blow. Sitting with arnica and ice pack on a very large bump.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 27, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Two full grown Labradors zooming around in ever decreasing circles who forget to try and dodge their owner. Ouch...fortunately not bust my knee this time as shin took the brunt of the blow. Sitting with arnica and ice pack on a very large bump.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! Was walking Ted over the chase yesterday, he got into a game with a puppy  husky/malamute thing. I chase you, you chase me fun. The puppy had absolutely no coordination, kept crashing into me, my wife and the other owners! Fortunately he didn’t weigh 30+ kilos!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 27, 2022)

Just paid €85 whilst abroad for a taxi. I was talking to somebody and he asked my wife if everything was OK as we had not given him a tip. This was in Spain and never had this before but during the 30 minutes journey he said he used to work in USA so perhps that was the reason


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 27, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Ouch! Was walking Ted over the chase yesterday, he got into a game with a puppy  husky/malamute thing. I chase you, you chase me fun. The puppy had absolutely no coordination, kept crashing into me, my wife and the other owners! Fortunately he didn’t weigh 30+ kilos!
		
Click to expand...

Ours are normally pretty good at dodging at the last minute so I've learnt to stand still. I could tell last seconds it wasn't happening this time and managed to just turn sideways so it was a "glancing" blow - flipping sore one though but for a split second I thought I was going to break a leg. A few years back Barley decided to take the most direct route to his tennis ball and took me out at the knee, tearing ligaments. I'm on the floor in agony and he's nudging at me...saying sorry...nope, saying "you're lying on my ball woman"! When I squealed at them today, whilst holding my leg, Daisy thought it was great fun and kept bouncing at my face biffing me with her nose. Good job I love them so much!


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 27, 2022)

Drove to Yorkshire and back to Dorset this weekend, too many to mention.  

One of the things that did annoy me was having to slow down to 60 mph on the M1 around Sheffield "for air quality". The adjacent sides of the motorway is full of industrial works and the smell is awful. Who dreams these things up?


----------



## Neilds (Feb 28, 2022)

The What’s On Stage Awards , or more correctly the titles of the categories. Best male identifying role, best female identifying role🤬🤬🤬It was bad enough when they ditched the word Actress, but this is just getting stupid now


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2022)

Neilds said:



			The What’s On Stage Awards , or more correctly the titles of the categories. Best male identifying role, best female identifying role🤬🤬🤬It was bad enough when they ditched the word Actress, but this is just getting stupid now
		
Click to expand...

Better off ditching categories altogether at this point. Just have 'best actor' which anyone can win.


----------



## Neilds (Feb 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Better off ditching categories altogether at this point. Just have 'best actor' which anyone can win.
		
Click to expand...

Just ditch the awards totally - load of luvvies self congratulating each other!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Just ditch the awards totally - load of luvvies self congratulating each other!!
		
Click to expand...

The 1st one to be binned should be the Oscars. I don’t watch many films, but occasionally I will watch one on TV  that has won an Oscar or two. Some of them are absolute tosh, regardless of how many awards they have won. How is one film judged to be better than another one, it’s just subjective. One man’s meat is another man’s poison and all that.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 28, 2022)

Just me and the kids this weekend, wife was at her mom's. 
Three times I was asked if I was enjoying babysitting...you don't babysit your own kids.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2022)

Our toaster died today. A lovely, 4 slot, wide toaster, words have been said .

To add to the irritation, it matched the kettle but that version is no longer made. Not a big deal, neither of us are OCD about these things, but it is slightly annoying still.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 28, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just make sure they deflate the balloon before they take it out 

Enjoy ☺️
		
Click to expand...

It would appear that they did deflate the balloon, given that I'm not writing this from the custody suite of the local nick!


----------



## RichA (Feb 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our toaster died today. A lovely, 4 slot, wide toaster, words have been said .

To add to the irritation, it matched the kettle but that version is no longer made. Not a big deal, neither of us are OCD about these things, but it is slightly annoying still.
		
Click to expand...

Mix'n'match is the way forward. 
Russell Hobbs make the best toasters. Sage make the best coffee machines. Kenwood make the best kettles. Panasonic make the best bread makers. 
None of them can even make a stainless steel or black finish that match each other's. We've got a right old patchwork of colours and brands in our kitchen.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our toaster died today. A lovely, 4 slot, wide toaster, words have been said .

To add to the irritation, it matched the kettle but that version is no longer made. Not a big deal, neither of us are OCD about these things, but it is slightly annoying still.
		
Click to expand...

So the toaster's brown bread?


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2022)

popped to the shops this morning to get some steak and pastry to make pie and also came home with a new office chair, a set of pots and frying pans and a heated neck/shoulder wrap


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			popped to the shops this morning to get some steak and pastry to make pie and also came home with a new office chair, a set of pots and frying pans and a heated neck/shoulder wrap
		
Click to expand...

Where’d you go? Costco? That happens every time!


----------



## Slab (Feb 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			popped to the shops this morning to get some steak and pastry to make pie and also came home with a new office chair, a set of pots and frying pans and a heated neck/shoulder wrap
		
Click to expand...

When you walked into the shop did the guy walk up to you and say _"Nice to see you to see you nice"?_

(If he did then I think I know what your mistake was)


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Where’d you go? Costco? That happens every time!
		
Click to expand...

no lidl and asda.

i wouldnt trust myself in costco


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			popped to the shops this morning to get some steak and pastry to make pie and also came home with a new office chair, a set of pots and frying pans and a heated neck/shoulder wrap
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a sketch from The Fast Show.


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That sounds like a sketch from The Fast Show.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2022)

Uber has gone right downhill lately. Used to be brilliant and you'd never have to wait very long for a cab. However, something's changed. The drivers have become picky for some reason. Nowadays multiple drivers will turn you down if they don't deem the journey long enough to be worthwhile for them. Consequently I end up waiting 10 minutes for a cab for a 15 minute journey. (Nothing to do with my rating either which is 4.73.)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 28, 2022)

What colour socks did you have on when you called them?


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2022)

i am looking to get a cast iron dish for baking bread so I read a couple of reviews on amazon - 1 person moaned that the 6L, when full, was heavy! Not shite sherlock


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Uber has gone right downhill lately. Used to be brilliant and you'd never have to wait very long for a cab. However, something's changed. The drivers have become picky for some reason. Nowadays multiple drivers will turn you down if* they don't deem the journey long enough to be worthwhile for them. *Consequently I end up waiting 10 minutes for a cab for a 15 minute journey. (Nothing to do with my rating either which is 4.73.)
		
Click to expand...

Surely, the bold bit is the explanation! 10 mins doesn't seem a very long wait time to me!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Surely, the bold bit is the explanation! 10 mins doesn't seem a very long wait time to me!
		
Click to expand...

If you're not an Uber user you wouldn't understand. You can see there are loads of cars in the area and then watch as it keeps trying to connect you failing as the drivers all cancel it. It never used to be like that, all the drivers have ideas above their station suddenly.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			If you're not an Uber user you wouldn't understand...
		
Click to expand...

I have been in the past, so know the process/facilities!  


Orikoru said:



			... all the drivers have ideas above their station suddenly. 

Click to expand...

Refer my earlier comment!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I have been in the past, so know the process/facilities! 

Refer my earlier comment!
		
Click to expand...

It used to be superb. It no longer is. That is all.


----------



## Dando (Feb 28, 2022)

getting asked by some cockwomble in a regional office to fill in an insurance certificate for a client we don't place the cover for - how about jog on and do it yourself


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 28, 2022)

Excessive use of the exclamation mark!


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 28, 2022)

Different layouts for the keyboard on Wordle and Quordle (and it's Wodle that wrong imho).


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Excessive use of the exclamation mark!
		
Click to expand...

It gets more abuse on here than a Dutchie at a Musical Youth convention…


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Excessive use of the exclamation mark!
		
Click to expand...

Got to be honest, I'm often guilty of that ......................................... and that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2022)

Getting a real knockback from my line manager. Real dent in my confidence and a problem I didn't even know existed until today.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 28, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Getting a real knockback from my line manager. Real dent in my confidence and a problem I didn't even know existed until today.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that H. Looking at the positive did he give you guidance on the way forward and a time scale. Taking the positive out of it it is better now than at your annual report. Hope he hs set a plan to ensure you are  back on track, if that is the case, and there is a timescale in place.


Take it as a positive and ensure he also has taken ownership of ‘the issue’.

Do not let it get you down as you have been through enough recently.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our toaster died today. A lovely, 4 slot, wide toaster, words have been said .

To add to the irritation, it matched the kettle but that version is no longer made. Not a big deal, neither of us are OCD about these things, but it is slightly annoying still.
		
Click to expand...

Dualit.......the best toaster you can get. and fully repairable.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Dualit.......the best toaster you can get. and fully repairable.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip 👍


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks for the tip 👍
		
Click to expand...

And the ones with the mechanical timer. Made in the UK too. (they also do a  cheaper Chinese made offering.....you can keep them.)
Dualit are what most cafe's and the like use.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Sorry to hear that H. Looking at the positive did he give you guidance on the way forward and a time scale. Taking the positive out of it it is better now than at your annual report. Hope he hs set a plan to ensure you are  back on track, if that is the case, and there is a timescale in place.


Take it as a positive and ensure he also has taken ownership of ‘the issue’.

Do not let it get you down as you have been through enough recently.
		
Click to expand...

Ironically it was supposed to be my appraisal today but my manager pushed it back. Annoyed that people went to her behind my back to raise the issues. She was good about it and completely saw my point of view. We have an action plan to rectify the situation and its probably a good learning curve for me. Just wish those that had the issues had let me try to deal with it first.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 28, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			And the ones with the mechanical timer. Made in the UK too. (they also do a  cheaper Chinese made offering.....you can keep them.)
Dualit are what most cafe's and the like use.

Click to expand...

Can't imagine/justify spending that much on a toaster, though can certainly understand why cafs etc do. I've used the same toaster for about 8 years without a problem. That's around 6000 cycles (12000 slices) without a failure for about the equivalent of £20 to £25 (today's money). That probably means it'll fail next time I use it of course!


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 1, 2022)

The fact we will never see a Bamberdele thread again...


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 1, 2022)

The lid on my lovely temperature controlled kettle has broken and there are no spares in stock. In fact they've sold out of the model completely and replacements are stuck somewhere in the future supply chain hell.

Customer Support say they'll keep checking the stock daily and will get back to me.

Nice try, but I predict I won't hear from them ever again, so it's Mr Araldite to the rescue.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			The fact we will never see a Bamberdele thread again... 

Click to expand...

Sure he'll be back under another pseudonym


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 1, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			The fact we will never see a Bamberdele thread again... 

Click to expand...

What? Has something kicked off?
Was he a Russian infiltrator 😂


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			The fact we will never see a Bamberdele thread again... 

Click to expand...

has he flounced?

does anyone know how far he hit his 6 iron?


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 1, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sure he'll be back under another pseudonym
		
Click to expand...


Out of interest who do you think he was previously? I couldn't see any signs.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 1, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			The fact we will never see a Bamberdele thread again... 

Click to expand...

I'll miss him. He certainly brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Buckles01 (Mar 1, 2022)

Morrisons online shopping substituting WD40 for a tube of KY jelly. When I asked the driver how I was supposed to loosen bolts with that the look on his face was priceless until we both burst out laughing 😂


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2022)

trying to log on to my company's benefits site to sell back some holiday and it's shut for maintenance on the very day it's supposed to open for us to make our choices for the year ahead.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 1, 2022)

Selling houses. We’re only 3 hours into the process and I’m already annoyed by it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			popped to the shops this morning to get some steak and pastry to make pie and also came home with a new office chair, a set of pots and frying pans and a heated neck/shoulder wrap
		
Click to expand...

Did you have an audition for the generation game 😉


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 1, 2022)

Fridge freezer in the garage keeps tripping out the RCD. 
Time for a new one given that the stat on the fridge is knackered.

Luckily neighbour is having a new kitchen and has offered us his stand alone, a Haier, which I've never heard of.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 1, 2022)

Buckles01 said:



			Morrisons online shopping substituting WD40 for a tube of KY jelly. When I asked the driver how I was supposed to loosen bolts with that the look on his face was priceless until we both burst out laughing 😂
		
Click to expand...

Don't know if it works on bolts but I'm sure you could lube up your nuts with it. 👍


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Did you have an audition for the generation game 😉
		
Click to expand...

well, I did get a cuddly toy


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 1, 2022)

Got a ticket off Hackney council for when I drove from home on Surrey/Hants borders right through the middle of London to Stoke Newington on the day of the storm. We were going to take the train but drove as all trains were cancelled - and we couldn't sort out which south London underground statins and lines were open.  I just followed my sat nav as I hadn't a clue where I was going - but clearly it has taken me up a road from which cars and motorbikes were not permitted...and as it was dark and I was focussing on getting the turns etc right I didn't notice the vehicle restriction sign.  Ah well.  I enjoy chucking away £65 on top of the £32.50 congestion charge (as we stayed overnight in central London)


----------



## IainP (Mar 1, 2022)

Power cut in the area earlier. Was showing on the tracker with a target resolution, so went to a relatively local pub for some wifi etc.
Tracker updates saying it is all back on, so return home, to find no power.
Tracker still says all is well.
Contact them  - "your power will be restored at 2pm today". Erm, it's 3pm already. Sigh.


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2022)

finding out that things stick to your "non stick" pan like shite on a blanket


----------



## bobmac (Mar 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			finding out that things stick to your "non stick" pan like shite on a blanket
		
Click to expand...

Simple solution, if it doesn't work buy a new driver pan


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Simple solution, if it doesn't work buy a new driver pan  

Click to expand...

i must admit to not getting fitted for it and i wasn't wearing white socks when i used it


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			trying to log on to my company's benefits site to sell back some holiday and it's shut for maintenance on the very day it's supposed to open for us to make our choices for the year ahead.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have 'em


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			finding out that things stick to your "non stick" pan like shite on a blanket
		
Click to expand...

I have a couple of non stick frying pans that work well, but only because I wont let them near the dishwasher

use stainless steel for the pans and they go in the dishwasher

non stick is great but a faff to keep the coating happy.. its like the wife. temperamental


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 1, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID is a big fan so it's normally on most evenings as dinner is cooking. It's not the worse quiz out there although I think Alexander Armstrong is a plank and Richard Osman tries way too hard to be funny/smart. The celebrity versions are worse and some of the "stars" are really dense
		
Click to expand...

Oh thank God, I thought it was just me.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 2, 2022)

Abramovich owning over £ 200m property in the UK and a football club and not being sanctioned yet.


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2022)

Getting no notifications for the last 2 days, and there's nothing in the junk folder.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 2, 2022)

BBC Sounds app on my Nexus 7 Android tablet has just stopped working.  Tried checking storage and it's fine; powering it off and restarting; clearing cache; uninstalling and reinstalling the app; disconnecting and reconnecting WiFi; and hunting on internet I can't find any further suggestions as to what I might do.  

Any ideas anyone.  It just stopped and can't correlate it stopping with anything else I was doing...though yesterday evening I did seem to lose internet connectivity to my sky box and TV - now sorted.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			BBC Sounds app on my Nexus 7 Android tablet has just stopped working.  Tried checking storage and it's fine; powering it off and restarting; clearing cache; uninstalling and reinstalling the app; disconnecting and reconnecting WiFi; and hunting on internet I can't find any further suggestions as to what I might do. 

Any ideas anyone.  It just stopped and can't correlate it stopping with anything else I was doing...though yesterday evening I did seem to lose internet connectivity to my sky box and TV - now sorted.
		
Click to expand...

No answerr for you but the Sounds app is an absolute car crash. BBC Iplayer radio worked so well and so having to move over to this has been a massive step down. No idea why BBC did it.


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2022)

my company's amazing ability in not paying my bonus on time again.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 2, 2022)

GB72 said:



			No answerr for you but the Sounds app is an absolute car crash. BBC Iplayer radio worked so well and so having to move over to this has been a massive step down. No idea why BBC did it.
		
Click to expand...

I have found the same issue on my Samsung Android phone, both with Sounds and also the BBC News app (New app message is that app is not responding).  To eliminate possible root causes I switched off wifi on my phone and they both open correctly.  So it appears to be something wifi related.  But only for these to BBC apps.  BBC Weather app works with wifi switched on.  Just happened out of the blue.

Next - I suppose I reboot my router.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hoofing down with rain again. Not played a full round of golf for nearly three weeks and probably won’t be this Friday either. The course had just started to dry out but will be swamp like again after this weeks deluge.


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2022)

people not booking holiday from work when you've been asking them since Xmas and now they've finally done it i can't do what i wanted to do on those dates so need to re-arrange everything.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 2, 2022)

Minor irritation  - fruit & veg stalls at the market. Why do they sell it in such big quantities.? Brilliant prices but far too much for just two of us. So don't buy it as would have to throw most away


----------



## GB72 (Mar 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			people not booking holiday from work when you've been asking them since Xmas and now they've finally done it i can't do what i wanted to do on those dates so need to re-arrange everything.
		
Click to expand...

I used to give my department until the end of January to book any essential time off they wanted, especially for school holidays etc. They always knew that I would book my holiday time during the first week of February and if they then wanted the same time off it was hard luck (except for exceptional or unforeseen circumstances). I felt giving them a whole month head start was ample, especially as I never booked time off in school holidays normally either as there were always people who needed last minute time off if they had been let down by child minders etc.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have found the same issue on my Samsung Android phone, both with Sounds and also the BBC News app (New app message is that app is not responding).  To eliminate possible root causes I switched off wifi on my phone and they both open correctly.  So it appears to be something wifi related.  But only for these to BBC apps.  BBC Weather app works with wifi switched on.  Just happened out of the blue.

Next - I suppose I reboot my router.
		
Click to expand...

Well unplugged everything back to the line into the router and left it a bit - then rebooted and incrementally reconnected everything - and that seemed to work.  Why it was seemingly just BBC Sounds and BBC News apps that were impacted by whatever went wrong.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 2, 2022)

Tradesmen who seemingly can't park more than 10 yards away from the house they are visiting, even across the road is too far away. He'll just block the pavement instead. He's only there to measure up some blinds.


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 2, 2022)

Why is it like this morning I had to listen yet again to Derby County football club referred to as Wayne Rooney's Derby County?
Does it mean he is bigger than the club?
Possibly, I suppose. The last time they won anything major was 1975.


----------



## chellie (Mar 2, 2022)

Having smart meters fitted this afternoon that are newer ones. SMETS2? Anyway, engineer has just rung and they've only booked me in for the electricity one. It's the gas meter that is a PITA to read. Been able to rearrange for fitting both tomorrow. It's just then hanging around again for the four hour slot. Knowing my luck it will be at the end of the slot when he comes.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2022)

One of my pupils getting a short-notice driving test tomorrow at, get this, 7am..
7 bloody am..
Guess who's starting work at 6 in the morning


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			One of my pupils getting a short-notice driving test tomorrow at, get this, 7am..
7 bloody am..
Guess who's starting work at 6 in the morning

Click to expand...

Plenty of time for golf afterwards!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			One of my pupils getting a short-notice driving test tomorrow at, get this, 7am..
7 bloody am..
Guess who's starting work at 6 in the morning

Click to expand...

People who complain when their pupils can't get tests and then complain when they do get tests... 

Want an early morning call mate?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			People who complain when their pupils can't get tests and then complain when they do get tests... 

Want an early morning call mate? 

Click to expand...

Hell, no.
I'll be up by 4..
Biggest problem is that the vast majority of 17 and 18 year old simply don't function at 7am.....


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Plenty of time for golf afterwards!
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately for him we're using his car as I've just dropped mine in for it's service....
I'll use the Mrs car so have to swap my stuff over..
But judging by the rain it's going to be a bit splashy


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 2, 2022)

My Dyson v7 Absolute vacuum continues to work perfectly with battery holding charge as you'd hope.  Why is that an irritation?  Because until not so long ago the battery would go flat within 10seconds of me starting to use it.  But that's now good surely?  Well you might ask that.  But I have no idea whatsoever what I did to fix it, or how it fixed itself - so if it goes wrong again I just haven't got a clue...what to do...


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My Dyson v7 Absolute vacuum continues to work perfectly with battery holding charge as you'd hope.  Why is that an irritation?  Because until not so long ago the battery would go flat within 10seconds of me starting to use it.  But that's now good surely?  Well you might ask that.  But I have no idea whatsoever what I did to fix it, or how it fixed itself - so if it goes wrong again I just haven't got a clue...what to do...

Click to expand...

I have the same issue .. what it is for me is the age of the vaccum means the battery can't support the full power mode or the super node or whatever it called 

That cuts it out in 10 seconds and u plug it in turn it to normal and it's fine


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2022)

Logging off from work and realising you’d forgotten to set your out of office so having to log back in


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			Logging off from work and realising you’d forgotten to set your out of office so having to log back in
		
Click to expand...

I seem to do that on a regular basis. Fortunately I can access my work email from home so put it on later (when I remember!!)


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 2, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Tradesmen who seemingly can't park more than 10 yards away from the house they are visiting, even across the road is too far away. He'll just block the pavement instead. He's only there to measure up some blinds.




View attachment 41541

Click to expand...

Does my nut in this. It feels like everyone on our road is having work done to their house atm and, despite all the houses having rather sizeable drives, all their tradesmen insist on blocking up the pavement meaning I've often got to go between their vans to cross a fairly busy road with my daughter in her pram.

One bloke literally pulled in about 20 yards in front of me pushing the pram and nearly shut off our way through. I just kept walking and the pram squeezed through but the wing mirror was right across my shoulder/chest... so it ended up folding backwards. He jumped out fuming but didn't have too much of a leg to stand on when I pointed out why.

The annoying thing is it's a wide road, there's literally no reason to park on the pavement.


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2022)

The same selfish people, the same boring arguments


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			...
Biggest problem is that the vast majority of 17 and 18 year old simply don't function at 7am.....
		
Click to expand...

Nor from 7:01 thru about 20:00!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 3, 2022)

Imurg, are you up?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Imurg, are you up?
		
Click to expand...

In the test centre...he's just done a quality reverse park


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			In the test centre...he's just done a quality reverse park

Click to expand...

The key word there is "HE"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The key word there is "HE"  

Click to expand...

Your on your own here pal.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Course closed again today because of the swamp like conditions. Not looking good for tomorrow either as it is still pouring down. 😢


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2022)

Still not getting any notifications from the GM forum.


----------



## Dando (Mar 3, 2022)

Possibly having to cancel golf on Sunday as my shoulder is still playing up.
I’ve got more movement but it’s also making some very weird sounds.
I think I’ve managed to damage the ligaments


----------



## Slab (Mar 3, 2022)

'People' using the hard shoulder to jump dozens of cars in the queuing traffic, loads of them were at it this morning


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2022)

Some people on here who just make stuff up.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 3, 2022)

Slime said:



			Some people on here who just make stuff up.
		
Click to expand...

You mean you *are* getting notifications from GM and your post was just pitiful attention seeking?


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			You mean you *are* getting notifications from GM and your post was just pitiful attention seeking? 

Click to expand...

No, still no notifications.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2022)

Slime said:



			No, still no notifications. 

Click to expand...

Potentially a blessing in some respects...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 3, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Course closed again today because of the swamp like conditions. Not looking good for tomorrow either as it is still pouring down. 😢
		
Click to expand...

Same here in East Devon.  And we've got to move Noah's Ark off the 8th fairway when it does dry out.


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Potentially a blessing in some respects... 

Click to expand...

Oh no, I like to keep in touch with the people that are clearly 'in the know'.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Same here in East Devon.  And we've got to move Noah's Ark off the 8th fairway when it does dry out.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, this rain is getting tedious now.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2022)

Getting rid of the thick end of 3k this week with new glasses, car service + brakes and golf club subs.....
Might have to sell the cat into slavery....


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Getting rid of the thick end of 3k this week with new glasses, car service + brakes and golf club subs.....
Might have to sell the cat into slavery....
		
Click to expand...

Cat will find its way back, but all battered and bruised. So you'll have to fo*r*k out more for Vet bills!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 3, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Cat will find its way back, but all battered and bruised. So you'll have to fok out more for Vet bills!
		
Click to expand...

Shall I do him for the typo?
Tempted 🤔


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2022)

Moderators playing favourites


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 3, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Selling houses. We’re only 3 hours into the process and I’m already annoyed by it.
		
Click to expand...

I've only just recovered it from it and we moved in June. Feel your pain.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2022)

fundy said:



			Moderators playing favourites 

Click to expand...

Tut tut Steve, read the rules re publicly criticising mods😉


----------



## pompeybandit (Mar 3, 2022)

Potential customers coming back after I've invested roughly 3 hours of my time creating an tailored quote "What's the best price for cash?"
Does my nut  every time.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2022)

pompeybandit said:



			Potential customers coming back after I've invested roughly 3 hours of my time creating an tailored quote "What's the best price for cash?"
Does my nut  every time.
		
Click to expand...

The same price as i've quoted should be the response.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 3, 2022)

A pub not far from me has been shut for a while but has recently been taken over by new owners. The local newspaper has done a story on the reopening and the work that had been done on the building. I was having a read through it earlier today and it all looked good, fresh cooked stone baked pizza and plans for a nice restaurant etc, until I got to the section on the refurbishment of the toilets. They now have a "gender-fluid boudoir" instead of toilets. I'm not sure I even know what a gender-fluid boudoir is, but I definitely know that the sort of place that has one isn't the sort of place that I want to visit.


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Tut tut Steve, read the rules re publicly criticising mods😉
		
Click to expand...


If only I had a pound for when I shouldve known better eh Stu


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 3, 2022)

pompeybandit said:



			Potential customers coming back after I've invested roughly 3 hours of my time creating an tailored quote "What's the best price for cash?"
Does my nut  every time.
		
Click to expand...

I add any amount you want
Stops the stupid attempts to drive your price down


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			In the test centre...he's just done a quality reverse park

Click to expand...

Well, did he pass?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well, did he pass?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...strolled it....never in doubt....


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			A pub not far from me has been shut for a while but has recently been taken over by new owners. The local newspaper has done a story on the reopening and the work that had been done on the building. I was having a read through it earlier today and it all looked good, fresh cooked stone baked pizza and plans for a nice restaurant etc, until I got to the section on the refurbishment of the toilets. They now have a "gender-fluid boudoir" instead of toilets. I'm not sure I even know what a gender-fluid boudoir is, but I definitely know that the sort of place that has one isn't the sort of place that I want to visit.
		
Click to expand...

I went to a restaurant that had non-gendered toilets a short while back. All it really meant was there were no urinals, just a bunch of a cubicles and then the sinks outside. Still felt a bit odd walking into a toilet and seeing a bunch of ladies there washing their hands and stuff though. That said, I've no idea would the 'boudoir' part implies. The only time I ever hear that word it's preceded by the word 'tarts' as a disparaging phrase!


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2022)

P


Imurg said:



			Yeah...strolled it....never in doubt....

Click to expand...

No doubt the instructor will take the credit 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			P


No doubt the instructor will take the credit 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Well, he did say he couldn't have done it without me..


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2022)

colleagues who just cc you into emails to their client without asking if you are ok to help out


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Well, he did say he couldn't have done it without me..

Click to expand...

When prompted...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			When prompted... 

Click to expand...

Oh Ye of little faith....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Oh Ye of little faith....

Click to expand...

In fairness it works fairly well as a default position


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2022)

Only 3 games left in our season, all at home as well. Just found out tomorrow’s opposition have dropped their @rses and forfeited the game 🙈


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Well, he did say he couldn't have done it without me..

Click to expand...

He needed the car


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			He needed the car

Click to expand...

Ah..but...he used his own😋


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Ah..but...he used his own😋
		
Click to expand...

OK he lied then he could have done it without you


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm starting to feel got at....😢


----------



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2022)

Did it have auto pilot?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2022)

Massive overreactions from people at work.  An architect says they didn't receive a notification of something. Project director then emails me to say can come into the office EVERY DAY next week to make sure the system is working. What the hell?? It's working fine, the architect is probably just lying or incapable of checking his emails.


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Massive overreactions from people at work.  An architect says they didn't receive a notification of something. Project director then emails me to say can come into the office EVERY DAY next week to make sure the system is working. What the hell?? It's working fine, the architect is probably just lying or incapable of checking his emails.
		
Click to expand...

The cheeky beggers expect you to go to work every day? Anyone would think they were paying you or something!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			The cheeky beggers expect you to go to work every day? Anyone would think they were paying you or something! 

Click to expand...

Perfectly capable of doing my work from here thanks! Sod going back to the daily grind on the tubes every day, I'm trying to avoid that for as long possible.


----------



## AliMc (Mar 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Yeah...strolled it....never in doubt....

Click to expand...

Son's girlfriend passed her test, first time, at 8:30 this morning in Glasgow, going to get a wee car to get to her assignments for Uni, she is doing Veterinary studies, wonder if it might cut down some of my chauffeuring duties too !


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm starting to feel got at....😢
		
Click to expand...

Makes a change 👍🤭


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Perfectly capable of doing my work from here thanks! Sod going back to the daily grind on the tubes every day, I'm trying to avoid that for as long possible.
		
Click to expand...

Especially if everytime you go in someone has messed with your desk


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Especially if everytime you go in someone has messed with your desk
		
Click to expand...

Worse than that, the internet in the office is flipping terrible. My internet at home is genuinely better.


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2022)

Someone in the local FB group asking why the police helicopter is overhead. 🤦🏻‍♂️

Maybe the pilot was bored and wanted  to annoy some idiots


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			Someone in the local FB group asking why the police helicopter is overhead. 🤦🏻‍♂️

Maybe the pilot was bored and wanted  to annoy some idiots
		
Click to expand...

You should have replied that someone was spotted breaking into their house 😅


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2022)

Some modern technology that I don't understand, it just boils my stuff.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 5, 2022)

Slime said:



			Some modern technology that I don't understand, it just boils my stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I think its called a kettle


----------



## paddyc (Mar 5, 2022)

Dion Dublin on Football Focus constantly  butting in, let people give their opinion ffs, has to have the last word, i did this I did that, doin my swede in!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 5, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I think its called a kettle
		
Click to expand...

Those on/off switches can be tricky


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			Someone in the local FB group asking why the police helicopter is overhead. 🤦🏻‍♂️

Maybe the pilot was bored and wanted  to annoy some idiots
		
Click to expand...

Why was it overhead??


----------



## Jason.H (Mar 5, 2022)

Sergio Garcia and John Rahm yesterday looked so miserable during the round, even when they hit a great shot. I remember Sergio used to look like he’s enjoying his golf


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 5, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Sergio Garcia and John Rahm yesterday looked so miserable during the round, even when they hit a great shot. I remember Sergio used to look like he’s enjoying his golf
		
Click to expand...

Rham did take 2 putts from 10 inches. 😂🤣🤣😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 5, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Why was it overhead??
		
Click to expand...

Because it's a helicopter; it wouldn't drive down the street, would it?


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Those on/off switches can be tricky
		
Click to expand...

Is there a Notifications on/off switch that I don't know about?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 5, 2022)

Slime said:



			Is there a Notifications on/off switch that I don't know about? 

Click to expand...

Have you looked at “Alert Preferences” 

Under “preferences “ in your account area ?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 5, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Catheters  - you wouldn't wear one as a fashion item!
		
Click to expand...

You don't wear a catheter - it wears you.
Or so I've been told by a friend.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 5, 2022)

The standard of spelling on here recently


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Have you looked at “Alert Preferences”

Under “preferences “ in your account area ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Phil, all boxes have a big fat* ✓* in them.


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			The standard of spelling on here recently

Click to expand...

Oops, no full stop. 
The standard of grammar on here recently.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			The standard of spelling on here recently

Click to expand...

Does it matter?


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Does it matter?
		
Click to expand...


 To me?  Yes. It's MY random irritation.


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Does it matter?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it dose! 
🤣🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			To me?  Yes. It's MY random irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Granted but spelling and punctuation police are a source of irritant for a good few on here too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2022)

Spelling Police


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			Yes it dose!
🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Know it dont


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 5, 2022)

When people who are late with their birthday wishes on social media wish the recipient a “Happy belated birthday.”

No, no, and again no. It’s not their birthday which is late, you clown. It’s your acknowledgement of it.

Petty, I know, but it really grinds my gears.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2022)

Cyclists on busy roads not wearing helmets. Utter 🛎 ends


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Cyclists on busy roads not wearing helmets. Utter 🛎 ends
		
Click to expand...

I’ll raise you a cyclist wearing black, with no lights riding down a country lane at 8pm in winter


----------



## Dando (Mar 5, 2022)

Kaz said:



			That Maurice Flitcroft film advert is doing my head in
		
Click to expand...

I know, his swing is awful


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ll raise you a cyclist wearing black, with no lights riding down a country lane at 8pm in winter
		
Click to expand...

Turned into a road the other day to be confronted by a cyclist....on the wrong side of the road, playing on his phone, not looking and not holding the handlebars
And I got the earful when had to take evasive action...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Mar 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Turned into a road the other day to be confronted by a cyclist....on the wrong side of the road, playing on his phone, not looking and not holding the handlebars
And I got the earful when had to take evasive action...
		
Click to expand...

Now I wonder how we got to that situation?🙄


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Granted but spelling and punctuation police are a source of irritant for a good few on here too
		
Click to expand...

Then this is the perfect place for them to air their irritation, hopefully unopposed.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 6, 2022)

Kaz said:



			That Maurice Flitcroft film advert is doing my head in
		
Click to expand...

I have no interest in a film making golf look really bad.  The guy should never have been in Open Qualifying - he then consistently lied and submitted false applications to do it again.  He was an utter nob.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 6, 2022)

Not being fit to join my partner for our 4bbb knockout quarter final today


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 6, 2022)

Specsavers insisting you still wear a mask in store.
Pointless.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 6, 2022)

Todays attempted telephone scam

A nice Asian man telling me that they need to do a refund for overcharge on my washing machine warranty. So, they need my bank details. Now we've got a 3 month old washing machine with only the manufacturer's warranty,  so he asked how I'd like the refund and, apparently,  cash in hand wasn't the right answer so he hung up 🤔🤔


----------



## chrisd (Mar 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			I know, his swing is awful
		
Click to expand...

Bit judgemental James 😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Todays attempted telephone scam

A nice Asian man telling me that they need to do a refund for overcharge on my washing machine warranty. So, they need my bank details. Now we've got a 3 month old washing machine with only the manufacturer's warranty,  so he asked how I'd like the refund and, apparently,  cash in hand wasn't the right answer so he hung up 🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself a BT handset with Call Blocking; only puts through numbers that are in your phone directory, anyone else has to announce themselves and having heard who it is you either choose to answer or not. We were getting loads of these, since we’ve had call blocking we’ve had none. 👍


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 6, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Specsavers insisting you still wear a mask in store.
Pointless.
		
Click to expand...

Why? Their shop, their rules.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 6, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Specsavers insisting you still wear a mask in store.
Pointless.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but I think under current rules it’s classed as a “healthcare setting”. Of which it’s still required. 
I know I’ll need to source one for the dentist on Thursday.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 6, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Get yourself a BT handset with Call Blocking; only puts through numbers that are in your phone directory, anyone else has to announce themselves and having heard who it is you either choose to answer or not. We were getting loads of these, since we’ve had call blocking we’ve had none. 👍
		
Click to expand...

I think mine will do call blocking so must have a look. We haven't had may of these type of calls for some while


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 6, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Why? Their shop, their rules.

Click to expand...

Even when you want to try on glasses 👓.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I have no interest in a film making golf look really bad.  The guy should never have been in Open Qualifying - he then consistently lied and submitted false applications to do it again.  He was an utter nob.
		
Click to expand...

Did he park in your Capts Spot as well


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 6, 2022)

Nob.   At least I've been a captain of a golf club.  You'd have trouble even finding someone to second a nomination with your name on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Nob.   At least I've been a captain of a golf club.  You'd have trouble even finding someone to second a nomination with your name on.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂 - lighten it was a joke 

Have you been captain of a Golf Club ? Blimey you should have said something.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 6, 2022)

The number of threads/ comments to end up in a slanging match and invariably the same posters. Some people cannot see the other person’s view point and are unable to accept what they class as ‘defeat’. Threads about whether it was a penalty/ handball/ goal usually involving the same team. I accept people have different views and it is a Forum but some on here never know when to stop.

The England lady cricketer was a case in point and too many to mention and at times people seem to say a contentious point just to see what reaction they will achieve.

Sometimes I wonder whether  some of the people are like this when playing golf, the majority I know are not.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 6, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			The number of threads/ comments to end up in a slanging match and invariably the same posters. Some people cannot see the other person’s view point and are unable to accept what they class as ‘defeat’. Threads about whether it was a penalty/ handball/ goal usually involving the same team. I accept people have different views and it is a Forum but some on here never know when to stop.

The England lady cricketer was a case in point and too many to mention and at times people seem to say a contagious point just to see what reaction they will achieve.

Sometimes I wonder whether  some of the people are like this when playing golf, the majority I know are not.
		
Click to expand...

You just made me head over to the cricket thread...beggars belief.


----------



## Dando (Mar 6, 2022)

A potential torn ligament in my left shoulder.
Hopefully a phone call with the specialist tomorrow will get a scan sorted out


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			A potential torn ligament in my left shoulder.
Hopefully a phone call with the specialist tomorrow will get a scan sorted out
		
Click to expand...

Ouch.....sounds nasty.....rest up


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 6, 2022)

Sweetcorn


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 6, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			...
at times people seem to say *a contagious point* just to see what reaction they will achieve.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's obviously the problem then!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm getting randomly irritated by a large number of current threads on this Forum........
And if I could ignore these threads I wouldn't have much left to read.......


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm getting randomly irritated by a large number of current threads on this Forum........
And if I could ignore these threads I wouldn't have much left to read.......
		
Click to expand...

It's quite bizarre how argumentative posters are. Simply impossible to read a viewpoint they don't share without having to respond. Add to that the constant trawling of all things social media to then post to confirm their agenda/viewpoint.

Life's too short...take a chill pill and let it slide!


----------



## IainP (Mar 6, 2022)

Fonts that make an upper case "i" look the same as a lower case "L"  😐


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm getting randomly irritated by a large number of current threads on this Forum........
And if I could ignore these threads I wouldn't have much left to read.......
		
Click to expand...


its even worse when you have to put the thread starter rather than the actual thread on ignore


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			It's quite bizarre how argumentative posters are. Simply impossible to read a viewpoint they don't share without having to respond. Add to that the constant trawling of all things social media to then post to confirm their agenda/viewpoint.

Life's too short...take a chill pill and let it slide!
		
Click to expand...

Same posters on every thread too.


----------



## Piece (Mar 6, 2022)

WTF has happened to the Cricket thread ☠️☹️


----------



## DanFST (Mar 6, 2022)

Uploading photos to the forum. Never works! makes FS threads very hard work.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 6, 2022)

Piece said:



			WTF has happened to the Cricket thread ☠️☹️
		
Click to expand...

Reopened now 👍


----------



## IainP (Mar 6, 2022)

DanFST said:



			Uploading photos to the forum. Never works! makes FS threads very hard work.
		
Click to expand...

Few bits in here  https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/uploading-pictures.110695/post-2437662


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 6, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			The number of threads/ comments to end up in a slanging match and invariably the same posters. Some people cannot see the other person’s view point and are unable to accept what they class as ‘defeat’. Threads about whether it was a penalty/ handball/ goal usually involving the same team. I accept people have different views and it is a Forum but some on here never know when to stop.

The England lady cricketer was a case in point and too many to mention and at times people seem to say a contentious point just to see what reaction they will achieve.

Sometimes I wonder whether  some of the people are like this when playing golf, the majority I know are not.
		
Click to expand...

Some people arent happy unless they’re arguing or caught up in a drama it seems 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dando (Mar 6, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Some people arent happy unless they’re arguing or caught up in a drama it seems 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I disagree 🤣🤣


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2022)

Piece said:



			WTF has happened to the Cricket thread ☠️☹️
		
Click to expand...

whole forum not just the cricket thread


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2022)

The engine warning light coming on as soon as I started the car this morning


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2022)

Bloody bin men have smashed our recycling bin in on one side so I'll have to get a new one sent out now.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The engine warning light coming on as soon as I started the car this morning

Click to expand...

My advice would be to invest in an OBD2 scanner tool like Carly Connected Car or similar (usually about £50ish) so you can code read yourself when that happens. 

Saved me a lot of time and effort with my old car, not had any issues with this one (jinxed it now) but being able to see if it’s serious or not upfront has been a great help. 

Sometimes the EML is triggered just because it’s cold and it slightly misfired on a single bank. Which is not really much of an issue as the next time it stops it should realign itself. But it still gets the anxiety up if you don’t  know what it is.


----------



## Dando (Mar 7, 2022)

Kay Burley


----------



## bobmac (Mar 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			I disagree 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

You always disagree with everything, you're never happy unless you're arguing about something

Whatever


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			whole forum not just the cricket thread 

Click to expand...

Oh gawd when we get red AND bold font we know we're in trouble!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 7, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh gawd when we get red AND bold font we know we're in trouble!
		
Click to expand...

*NO WE DON'T. 😉*


----------



## Rooter (Mar 7, 2022)

Rooter said:



			So will it now be a Chicken Kyiv when I do my online shop?
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I said it as a joke.... 

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...-vodka-uk-supermarket-soviet-spelling-ukraine

https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/en...-associated-press_uk_622280dbe4b04a0545d67d6c

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...o-bosses-eye-plan-rename-popular-product.html


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2022)

Where Scooter leads, the World follows....


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			Kay Burley
		
Click to expand...

I find her( one of)the most irritating people (person)on TV.  We have been abroad for 10 days and not listened to Sky News. I turned it on @9 a.m. this morning and lasted 2 minutes.

She is always looking at the worst situation, trying to find fault, argumentative. Upon reflection she may go down well on a Golf Forum!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			I find her( one of)the most irritating people (person)on TV.  We have been abroad for 10 days and not listened to Sky News. I turned it on @9 a.m. this morning and lasted 2 minutes.

She is always looking at the worst situation, trying to find fault, argumentative. Upon reflection she may go down well on a Golf Forum!
		
Click to expand...

She's done well in her role for years but I think she's starting to try and create arguments for the sake of it (like here). She's 61 so without trying to open an ageism or sexism debate has done really well to still be anchoring a key programme. Not a fan of Sky News anyway as they seem to be looking at times to find the most sensationalist way of presenting any story


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Bloody bin men have smashed our recycling bin in on one side so I'll have to get a new one sent out now. 

Click to expand...

Further to this - been on the council website to ask for a replacement (via a form). Will take 6-8 weeks. We'd better get the duct tape out then I guess.


----------



## Pants (Mar 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The engine warning light coming on as soon as I started the car this morning

Click to expand...

If it's the orange/yellow "Engine Management" symbol then probably not a lot to worry about.  Mine has been on and off for a few months now. Came on again yesterday.  Had it checked first time it happened (that's £50 ta very much) and it's a fuel pressure sensor.  Checked that and nothing wrong with the fuel system.


----------



## Pants (Mar 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Bloody bin men have smashed our recycling bin in on one side so I'll have to get a new one sent out now. 

Click to expand...

Whatt!!!  It's not just me then   On my 3rd one now.


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 7, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			When people who are late with their birthday wishes on social media wish the recipient a “Happy belated birthday.”

No, no, and again no. It’s not their birthday which is late, you clown. It’s your acknowledgement of it.

Petty, I know, but it really grinds my gears.
		
Click to expand...

People putting happy birthday messages on social media full stop.  Buy a card or send them a personal message if it's a good friend or a family member. 
Even worse when it's people putting them on for their kids - they are only 1, THEY CAN'T READ YET!!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			People putting happy birthday messages on social media full stop.  Buy a card or send them a personal message if it's a good friend or a family member.
Even worse when it's people putting them on for their kids - they are only 1, THEY CAN'T READ YET!!
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, I would have no idea when any of my friends' birthdays were if Facebook didn't tell me. The only birthdays I can remember are my wife, my mum and dad, and my own, sadly.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			In fairness, I would have no idea when any of my friends' birthdays were if Facebook didn't tell me. The only birthdays I can remember are my wife, my mum and dad, and my own, sadly.
		
Click to expand...

I know, if only someone would invent some sort of small book of pages with dates on that you could record important dates in  (and, yes, I have the same problem as you and have bough severl diaries with the intention of writing down birthdays etc but never do).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I know, if only someone would invent some sort of small book of pages with dates on that you could record important dates in  (and, yes, I have the same problem as you and have bough severl diaries with the intention of writing down birthdays etc but never do).
		
Click to expand...

Get Google calendar on your phone. So simple, link it with other members of your family, if you want to of course. At hand most of the time and for birthdays you can set them up to repeat each year. For our family one, once in the calendar that is it, that date can not be dislodged


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I know, if only someone would invent some sort of small book of pages with dates on that you could record important dates in  (and, yes, I have the same problem as you and have bough severl diaries with the intention of writing down birthdays etc but never do).
		
Click to expand...

A book?? I think you mean the calendar on one's phone. But I'm still not going to add all my friends' birthdays to it, there's no point when Facebook tells me anyway.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A book?? I think you mean the calendar on one's phone. But I'm still not going to add all my friends' birthdays to it, there's no point when Facebook tells me anyway. 

Click to expand...

My wife still keeps a diary of important bithdays.


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 7, 2022)

GB72 said:



			My wife still keeps a diary of important bithdays.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily, the wife writes all of the relevant birthdays on the calendar, as I would miss the majority otherwise


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 7, 2022)

Parking spaces that are defined by bricks only a slightly different shades from the other bricks.  After a while, they all blend into one, and you can't define the parking space.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 7, 2022)

Pants said:



			If it's the orange/yellow "Engine Management" symbol then probably not a lot to worry about.  Mine has been on and off for a few months now. Came on again yesterday.  Had it checked first time it happened (that's £50 ta very much) and it's a fuel pressure sensor.  Checked that and nothing wrong with the fuel system.
		
Click to expand...

It was enough to worry about...Adblue injector and a sensor had to be replaced.....
Feeling poor now.....


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 7, 2022)

Recruitment Consultants.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 7, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			Luckily, the wife writes all of the relevant birthdays on the calendar, as I would miss the majority otherwise
		
Click to expand...

I only have to remember one birthday and one anniversary!


----------



## Dando (Mar 7, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			I only have to remember one birthday and one anniversary!
		
Click to expand...

Get married on her birthday then there’s even less to remember


----------



## DanFST (Mar 7, 2022)

ULEZ


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2022)

People who think if they say something enough times it becomes true!


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2022)

People who cant admit they are wrong. Here, have a bigger spade as you double down.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			I only have to remember one birthday and one anniversary!
		
Click to expand...

Me too and the wedding anniversary is 3 days before the birthday. Easy to remember


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			People who cant admit they are wrong. Here, have a bigger spade as you double down.....
		
Click to expand...

Made me think of The Fonz!


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Made me think of The Fonz!
		
Click to expand...

Happy days


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			Happy days 

Click to expand...

I was a paid up member of The Fonz Fan Club


----------



## paddyc (Mar 7, 2022)

When the person standing behind you in the queue is so close  you can feel their bad breath on the back of your neck. Get out of my space FFS!


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I was a paid up member of The Fonz Fan Club 

Click to expand...

got to be honest, im not surprised Amanda


----------



## paddyc (Mar 7, 2022)

People who walk in the road when there is a perfectly good and safe path to use who then then look at you as if you are in the wrong for making them move out of the way;


----------



## Pants (Mar 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It was enough to worry about...Adblue injector and a sensor had to be replaced.....
Feeling poor now.....
		
Click to expand...

Feel for you mate.


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			Get married on her birthday then there’s even less to remember
		
Click to expand...

Good work sir


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2022)

BT sports choice of pundit for the England v West indies series


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 8, 2022)

Got the jet washer out to give the car a blast and within seconds the electrical lead, water hose and hose to the Lance are all tangled up 😡


----------



## GB72 (Mar 8, 2022)

fundy said:



			BT sports choice of pundit for the England v West indies series 

Click to expand...

Who have they got? 

Cannot believe that I have timed my trip to Antigua so as I miss out on seeing a test there.


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Who have they got?

Cannot believe that I have timed my trip to Antigua so as I miss out on seeing a test there.
		
Click to expand...

Turned it on and Vaughan was on so insta muted

Bad planning that!!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 8, 2022)

fundy said:



			Turned it on and Vaughan was on so insta muted

Bad planning that!!
		
Click to expand...

I thought Vaughan was still 'Cancelled'. Clearly not

Yep, had the whole first half f the year to pick from for 2 weeks on my favourite island and I forgot the test so booked for beginning of April. So want to see any form of cricket out there by the Hawksbills dont exist any more so cannot event see Carribean T20.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 8, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-60660711

Self righteous morons.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-60660711

Self righteous morons. 

Click to expand...

Sometimes direct action is needed and there is no real need for so many SUVs.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 8, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Sometimes direct action is needed and there is no real need for so many SUVs.
		
Click to expand...

Half of your statement is correct, the first part is just encouraging the nutters


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 8, 2022)

International Women's Day being rammed down our throats.     Not being sexist but where is International Men's Day?     
And this is my random irritation.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 8, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			International Women's Day being rammed down our throats.     Not being sexist but where is International Men's Day?    
And this is my random irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Every other day of the year.


----------



## D-S (Mar 8, 2022)

Terminal 5 at Heathrow. An overcrowded, over priced shopping mall, at least 5 escalators down, 2 stops on a train and 5 escalators up away from where you board your plane from (aka the terminal). Loads of people running late for their planes as they don’t realise the terminal is up to half an hour away from your gate. Not a good memory for people departing these shores.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 8, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Sometimes direct action is needed and there is no real need for so many SUVs.
		
Click to expand...

It's not direct action, it's mindless vandalism.  They will have no idea who owns the car or why, or what consequential damage they will cause, either in terms of the vehicle or in preventing the owner going about their lawful business.  

How about they direct their actions to Government or the manufacturers to achieve their stated aims, rather than anonymously bullying individual car owners.  Planks.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's not direct action, it's mindless vandalism....
		
Click to expand...

While certainly not condoning it, it seems to me it's absolutely 'direct action'! And 'conscious vandalism'.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 8, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Sometimes direct action is needed and there is no real need for so many SUVs.
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable. So you support wanton vandalism merely to support a cause?

I’m stunned that you’ve committed to such a comment on here.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 8, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Unbelievable. So you support wanton vandalism merely to support a cause?

I’m stunned that you’ve committed to such a comment on here.
		
Click to expand...

It's a generic statement about direct action. Make of it what you will. 
I've read some reports and I couldn't find any specifics about wanton vanalism.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 8, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			International Women's Day being rammed down our throats.     Not being sexist but where is International Men's Day?    
And this is my random irritation.
		
Click to expand...

https://internationalmensday.com/

November 19th 👍


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://internationalmensday.com/

November 19th 👍
		
Click to expand...

Don’t forget steak and BJ day, that’s coming up soon!


----------



## Dando (Mar 8, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Don’t forget steak and BJ day, that’s coming up soon!
		
Click to expand...

Steak and boris Johnson day? Sounds a bit crap


----------



## drdel (Mar 8, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			It's a generic statement about direct action. Make of it what you will.
I've read some reports and I couldn't find any specifics about wanton vanalism.
		
Click to expand...

But it is usually indiscriminate and impacts the innocent.


----------



## D-S (Mar 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			Steak and boris Johnson day? Sounds a bit crap
		
Click to expand...

A bit??


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2022)

D-S said:



			A bit??
		
Click to expand...

Well at least you still get a steak. It's just the company that's crap. 😆


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 9, 2022)

Parents who think the zig zag yellow lines are there just for them to use.


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Parents who think the zig zag yellow lines are there just for them to use.
		
Click to expand...

What else are they for?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			It's a generic statement about direct action. Make of it what you will.
I've read some reports and I couldn't find any specifics about *wanton vanalism.*

Click to expand...

Is that an alternative to salt & pepper wanton?


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 9, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Is that an alternative to salt & pepper wanton?
		
Click to expand...

Ah I get it now. It's because wanton sounds a bit like wonton.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Ah I get it now. It's because wanton sounds a bit like wonton.
		
Click to expand...

Its ok, i've got my coat😉


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Its ok, i've got my coat😉
		
Click to expand...

It’s about time mate! 🤣


----------



## Neilds (Mar 9, 2022)

Delivery companies that allow (encourage?) you to track a parcel - then all you get is "Your parcel is out for delivery", no times or anything.  Not really a tracking app


----------



## sunshine (Mar 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Bloody bin men have smashed our recycling bin in on one side so I'll have to get a new one sent out now. 

Click to expand...

Good luck - took me 3 months of emails before the council sent me a new one.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 9, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			Even worse when it's people putting them on for their kids - they are only 1, THEY CAN'T READ YET!!
		
Click to expand...

People posting birthday wishes for their kids is ridiculous. But people who post birthday wishes for their mum / gran / other relative who isn't on social media has got to be worse. They are adults who have chosen NOT to be on social media, so why are you posting about them?

Also people who post birthday wishes for dead relatives. I didn't realise facebook provided a portal to contact people "on the other side".


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2022)

having some utter cockwomble in our Milton Keynes office trying to tell me how to do my job


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			having some utter cockwomble in our Milton Keynes office trying to tell me how to do my job
		
Click to expand...

That's Milton Keynes for you !!


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2022)

chrisd said:



			That's Milton Keynes for you !!
		
Click to expand...

the place is full of inbred knuckle draggers


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Delivery companies that allow (encourage?) you to track a parcel - then all you get is "Your parcel is out for delivery", no times or anything.  Not really a tracking app
		
Click to expand...

Some are even worse than that and effectively just tell you whether it's been delivered or not. Could work that out ourselves!


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			the place is full of inbred knuckle draggers
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 9, 2022)

Queuing at the bar and infront of I either get some ladies wanting cocktails, a chap wanting to taster every real ale or someone wanting a coffee. 
Not only were they a nightmare when I worked in a pub, they plague me at the right side of the bar.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 9, 2022)

Had my fantasy football team hacked, they made 20 transfers on my account and the people who run the website won't do anything about it as it questions their integrity. 🤷


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 9, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			Had my fantasy football team hacked, they made 20 transfers on my account and the people who run the website won't do anything about it as it questions their integrity. 🤷
		
Click to expand...

How many points did they cost you?


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 9, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			How many points did they cost you?
		
Click to expand...

76.

In a normal season I wouldn't have minded, but I'm leading 2 leagues and in line for decent money from them.


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			Had my fantasy football team hacked, they made 20 transfers on my account and the people who run the website won't do anything about it as it questions their integrity. 🤷
		
Click to expand...


heard lots of this happening, FPL do not give a...........

happened to someone in one of our leagues and hes been allowed to reset his team and given a score adjustment to apply at the end of the season to cover the 2 lots of tfrs

will cause them some problems long term if they dont address it, expect they will keep their head down this year and add 2FA to accounts next season


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			heard lots of this happening, FPL do not give a...........

happened to someone in one of our leagues and hes been allowed to reset his team and given a score adjustment to apply at the end of the season to cover the 2 lots of tfrs

will cause them some problems long term if they dont address it, expect they will keep their head down this year and add 2FA to accounts next season 

Click to expand...

How did he swing that with them?  Their email to me was completely dismissive.

I've since read that for next season they're bringing in 2FA. Didn't realise it was so regular for this to happen with their site.


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			How did he swing that with them?  Their email to me was completely dismissive.

I've since read that for next season they're bringing in 2FA. Didn't realise it was so regular for this to happen with their site.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry may not have been clear, the agreement is within our league that his score will be adjusted for the 2 lots of transfers, not on the FPL site, so our league will be restated at the end before prize moneys are allocated. As far as FPL are concerned hell lose out twice (but our league is all hes bothered about)


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2022)

Liverpool FC fans (and before any of them complain, I dont mean the ones on here)

Bleating about 'only' getting 4050 tickets away to Forest when the max they could be allocated is 4500


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 9, 2022)

Having to cancel, yet again, our Murder Mystery evening! This Covid thing just will not go away.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2022)

Turning the BBC news on in the morning and seeing Naga Munchetty sitting there....


----------



## Slab (Mar 10, 2022)

I know it's just a trick of the light but when the water in the infinity pool is a slightly different shade of turquoise to the ocean


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 10, 2022)

Slab said:



			I know it's just a trick of the light but when the water in the infinity pool is a slightly different shade of turquoise to the ocean 

Click to expand...

You haven’t, have you? 😮


----------



## Slab (Mar 10, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You haven’t, have you? 😮
		
Click to expand...

Nah, I'm old school, I still believe the water will turn purple


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 10, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Turning the BBC news on in the morning and seeing Naga Munchetty sitting there....


Click to expand...

Whats she done now?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Whats she done now?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing. But my hackles rise just looking at her
💩💩💩


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Nothing. But my hackles rise just looking at her
💩💩💩
		
Click to expand...

Worst two presenters on the BBC are sadly on BBC Breakfast, it’s barely watchable these days 🤮


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 10, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Worst two presenters on the BBC are sadly on BBC Breakfast, it’s barely watchable these days 🤮
		
Click to expand...

Dan Walker ? If so the NFL shows took a downturn after Chappers left.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Dan Walker ? If so the NFL shows took a downturn after Chappers left.
		
Click to expand...

No not Dan although he can be an extremely wet fish at times.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 10, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			No not Dan although he can be an extremely wet fish at times.
		
Click to expand...

Naga and Sally? With you on that one if that's who you mean!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Naga and Sally? With you on that one if that's who you mean!
		
Click to expand...

👍


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 10, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Nothing. But my hackles rise just looking at her
💩💩💩
		
Click to expand...

Super-keen golfer though, off about 8 I believe.


----------



## Beedee (Mar 10, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Nothing. But my hackles rise just looking at her
💩💩💩
		
Click to expand...

Sally and Dan are a bit annoying.

Can't stand Naga and Charlie.

But at least they're not Richard Madeley.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Super-keen golfer though, off about 8 I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Cushty.
But she still gets my goat


----------



## GaryK (Mar 10, 2022)

Beedee said:



			Sally and Dan are a bit annoying.

Can't stand Naga and Charlie.

But at least they're not Richard Madeley.
		
Click to expand...

But at least they're not Alex Jones off the One Show!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2022)

When you look at the reviews on Amazon and they mostly seem to be for a completely different product. What the hell is happening there? Are companies editing their old listings to keep their high star reviews?? It's weird and happens quite a lot.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2022)

People who believe fake reviews on Amazon 😂


----------



## chellie (Mar 10, 2022)

Bathroom sink push-up plug stuck in the bowl. It won't pop back up


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 10, 2022)

chellie said:



			Bathroom sink push-up plug stuck in the bowl. It won't pop back up

Click to expand...

Try hard fast repeated downward jabs with your thumb or both thumbs together to get the bloody thing to loosen.


----------



## chellie (Mar 10, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Try hard fast repeated downward jabs with your thumb or both thumbs together to get the bloody thing to loosen.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, but have tried that and also a sink plunger on it. Going to wait for HID to get home and sort it out. It's a PITA.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 10, 2022)

chellie said:



			Thanks, but have tried that and also a sink plunger on it. Going to wait for HID to get home and sort it out. It's a PITA.
		
Click to expand...

..and that was actually my HiD's advice, not mine, so I do hope yours can sort it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

chellie said:



			Thanks, but have tried that and also a sink plunger on it. Going to wait for HID to get home and sort it out. It's a PITA.
		
Click to expand...

Can you turn it? They are usually screw in.


----------



## chellie (Mar 10, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			..and that was actually my HiD's advice, not mine, so I do hope yours can sort it.
		
Click to expand...




BiMGuy said:



			Can you turn it? They are usually screw in.
		
Click to expand...

It seems to be well and truly stuck this time with no movement at all. It's stuck below the outer area of the plug.


----------



## chellie (Mar 10, 2022)

chellie said:



			It seems to be well and truly stuck this time with no movement at all. It's stuck below the outer area of the plug.
		
Click to expand...


Success!! Poured boiling water into the sink and left it for a bit.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 10, 2022)

chellie said:



			Success!! Poured boiling water into the sink and left it for a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs V says, "I'll have to remember that."


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2022)

Anthony Russell.
Three murders, including a pregnant woman.
Rape of the pregnant woman he then killed.
Hitting a pensioner on the head with a brick and then stealing his car.


.......................... and, still, we'll keep him watered, fed, warm, entertained ............................ and alive!!


----------



## Beedee (Mar 10, 2022)

Me.

Put a few people on "ignore".  Then when I see a post marked as "You have this moron on ignore.  Click here to see the bilge they're coming out with now"  (I admit I might be paraphrasing a bit); I can't help myself from clicking the link, and then getting annoyed that the moron still exists, is still spouting tripe, and I've wasted my life, and the world's resources reading their posts.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 10, 2022)

Beedee said:



			Me.

Put a few people on "ignore".  Then when I see a post marked as "You have this moron on ignore.  Click here to see the bilge they're coming out with now"  (I admit I might be paraphrasing a bit); I can't help myself from clicking the link, and then getting annoyed that the moron still exists, is still spouting tripe, and I've wasted my life, and the world's resources reading their posts.
		
Click to expand...

I must try that. Sounds like fun.


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 11, 2022)

Supposed to fly out on holiday this morning, wife's just tested positive for Covid, ARGHGHGHRHHRHGHGHRHRHGHGHGHHGHGHGH!!!!!!


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Supposed to fly out on holiday this morning, wife's just tested positive for Covid, ARGHGHGHRHHRHGHGHRHRHGHGHGHHGHGHGH!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, tough break.
I hope she recovers well and soon.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 11, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Supposed to fly out on holiday this morning, wife's just tested positive for Covid, ARGHGHGHRHHRHGHGHRHRHGHGHGHHGHGHGH!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Don’t forget to send her a postcard 👍🏻


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 11, 2022)

chellie said:



			Bathroom sink push-up plug stuck in the bowl. It won't pop back up

Click to expand...

When you eventually get it to pop-up, a good squirt of WD40 in the plug hole every couple of weeks works wonders.


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2022)

Tradesmen who think I was born yesterday!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			Tradesmen who think I was born yesterday!!!
		
Click to expand...

It was the day before wasn't it?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 11, 2022)

Just spoke to a builder who said from the end of the month they can’t power their FLT’s and other plant with red diesel and then found out farmers can’t use it not doing agricultural things. 
What is this madness!? 

Queue the rise in price in new houses.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			Tradesmen who think I was born yesterday!!!
		
Click to expand...

A hell of a lot of yesterday's I think 🤗🤗


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2022)

chrisd said:



			A hell of a lot of yesterday's I think 🤗🤗
		
Click to expand...

this feels like the ultimate pot, kettle, black


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			this feels like the ultimate pot, kettle, black 

Click to expand...


🤫🤫🤫🤫🤫


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2022)

just received an email to say i need to agree my year end performance and compensation awards discussion by close of business tonight. not 100% sure how that's possible as i haven't spoken to my boss yet.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Just spoke to a builder who said from the end of the month they can’t power their FLT’s and other plant with red diesel and then found out farmers can’t use it not doing agricultural things.
What is this madness!?

Queue the rise in price in new houses.
		
Click to expand...

That's massive. I can't believe there hasn't been publicity about it. It makes no sense.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 11, 2022)

Flyball handlers. Where do they buy all that gaudy lycra in XXXL?!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2022)

Parked the car at a car park near the station this morning, paid by Ringo as I have done loads of times before.

Got the text and email confirming the session

Got back this evening to a PCN stuck to the windscreen, 

Double checked the details on Ringo, right car park, right reg, right amount paid, so no reason to issue a pcn.

Appeal sent with copies of the evidence what a huge waste of time 

Grrrrrr


----------



## RichA (Mar 11, 2022)

Ants in the house. Already.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 12, 2022)

Bloody Foxes after the Chickens at 5:55 this morning
The noise they made must have woken up the entire town

Grrrr


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Just spoke to a builder who said from the end of the month they can’t power their FLT’s and other plant with red diesel and then found out farmers can’t use it not doing agricultural things.
What is this madness!?

Queue the rise in price in new houses.
		
Click to expand...

Not accurate on the farming front but correct on the building. This, taken from the NFU website

Permitted uses from 1 April 2022 will be:


agriculture, horticulture, forestry, and fish farming
rail transport
fuel used for non-commercial purposes – electricity generation and heating
community sports clubs and golf courses
sailing, boating and marine transport
travelling fairs and travelling circuses


----------



## Dando (Mar 12, 2022)

What I was hoping was a pulled muscle in or near my shoulder appears to be a tear in the ligament


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			What I was hoping was a pulled muscle in or near my shoulder appears to be a tear in the ligament
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. What is the treatment? Shoulders can be bloody awkward to sort out.


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			What I was hoping was a pulled muscle in or near my shoulder appears to be a tear in the ligament
		
Click to expand...


ouch, if you can get to see a physio re rehab do so asap


----------



## Dando (Mar 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			ouch, if you can get to see a physio re rehab do so asap
		
Click to expand...

first appointment via my works health
Cover is 2nd April


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			first appointment via my works health
Cover is 2nd April
		
Click to expand...

 anyway you can see if you can find someone privately quicker?


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2022)

people who cant tell the difference between "right and wrong" and "right and wrong for them"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2022)

Both HID and I feeling crap. Negative LFT's. Found out one of my staff tested positive yesterday so nervous. Felt fine at golf and when I got in but has come on suddenly for both of us.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 12, 2022)

Automatic doors with sign telling you to push the button 🤬
An automatic door should open automatically, otherwise it is just a door


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 12, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Automatic doors with sign telling you to push the button 🤬
An automatic door should open automatically, otherwise it is just a door
		
Click to expand...

Does it have wheels? 🙄


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2022)

People saying stuff for the sake of it but adding nothing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Does it have wheels? 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone care?


----------



## RichA (Mar 13, 2022)

Mockneys. There are so many of them around where I live that some bright spark has opened a pie & mash shop.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People saying stuff for the sake of it but adding nothing
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that is very irritating isn't it?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 13, 2022)

Flicking through the sports channels and Arsenal are playing Leicester City.  Whose colours are blue and white.  So why the heck have they changed kit to play Arsenal?


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Flicking through the sports channels and Arsenal are playing Leicester City.  Whose colours are blue and white.  So why the heck have they changed kit to play Arsenal?
		
Click to expand...


home kit and away kit, very rare to see a side play away from home in their home kit these days, doesnt sell replica shirts that way


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			home kit and away kit, very rare to see a side play away from home in their home kit these days, doesnt sell replica shirts that way 

Click to expand...

Pathetic isn't it?      When I followed Leatherhead back in the day, the only time we ever had to change our kit was when we played Hendon, the only other team who wore green.


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Pathetic isn't it?      When I followed Leatherhead back in the day, the only time we ever had to change our kit was when we played Hendon, the only other team who wore green.
		
Click to expand...

yep like everything purely commercial decision, most of the top sides have 3 sometimes even 4 different kits in rotation!!!!!

horrible for the parents whose kids want the latest shirt everytime another one is released


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			yep like everything purely commercial decision, most of the top sides have 3 sometimes even 4 different kits in rotation!!!!!

horrible for the parents whose kids want the latest shirt everytime another one is released
		
Click to expand...

It’s not horrible at all. Just tell them they can’t have it. Simple


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Yes, that is very irritating isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

it is indeed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2022)

I thought it was a nice touch by Brighton last night to wear their away kit although at home as its yellow and blue to show solidarity for those in Ukraine


----------



## Dando (Mar 14, 2022)

the absolute twunts i work with. 

last week 2 cockwombles from Milton Keynes mentioned having a meeting on Tuesday 14th March. I queried it but the actual day wasn't confirmed as the chuckle brothers were off until today.

i had an email from a 3rd idiot this morning saying I hope the meeting today goes well? 

err, is that the meeting that no one confirmed so i am still at home as i wasn't going into the office for no good reason


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2022)

People who ignore your polite requests to do things correctly and just plough ahead doing it wrong. 😣


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2022)

Starting to think I've seriously hurt my knee again 

ACL replacement age of 23 

Tendonitis in my knees now suppose to avoid  kneeling but how else do you deep clean up toddler sick from a carpet?

Anyways thought nothing of it.  

Golf next day carrying, felt fine 

Following day seized up (Wednesday)

Following Monday felt better until I squatted down and felt a twinge

Felt better until yesterday running wife up supplies to the loft it twinged on top stair 

Now it's locked and painful 

Think it's a cartilage tear

For crying out loud


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2022)

Iceland, slot 08:00-10-00

Cool 

Making breakfast for girl 07:15 doorbell goes

Thanks for that


----------



## DaveR (Mar 15, 2022)

sunshine said:



			People posting birthday wishes for their kids is ridiculous. But people who post birthday wishes for their mum / gran / other relative who isn't on social media has got to be worse. They are adults who have chosen NOT to be on social media, so why are you posting about them?

Also people who post birthday wishes for dead relatives. I didn't realise facebook provided a portal to contact people "on the other side".
		
Click to expand...

I believe they're called attention seekers.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Pathetic isn't it?      When I followed Leatherhead back in the day, the only time we ever had to change our kit was when we played Hendon, the only other team who wore green.
		
Click to expand...

In the days of "The Leatherhead lip" ?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 15, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Pathetic isn't it?      When I followed Leatherhead back in the day, the only time we ever had to change our kit was when we played Hendon, the only other team who wore green.
		
Click to expand...

vs Leicester City 1975. What a game that was!
Strong Leicester side at the time as well. Great performance by Leatherhead.


----------



## IanM (Mar 15, 2022)

Chris Kelly etc!  Heady days.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2022)

WiFi connection (to router) secured but No Internet.  Do I hate that as I have no idea why it happens - especially in those instances when I know there is internet connection from the router if I use a different WiFi Access Point.  As in…right now.  And it was working just fine yesterday evening. 😡


----------



## Neilds (Mar 15, 2022)

Probably getting irritated on behalf of the mods here, but it really winds me up when people reply to what are obvious spam threads.  For example, someone joins the forum today and posts about a problem he has, includes a link (although not hyperlinked) to a product.  This is his first post on his first day and I reported it as possible spam.  The mods now have to work harder because a number of people have replied to the original post.  Are these the same people who send money to Nigerian princes?


----------



## Dando (Mar 15, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Probably getting irritated on behalf of the mods here, but it really winds me up when people reply to what are obvious spam threads.  For example, someone joins the forum today and posts about a problem he has, includes a link (although not hyperlinked) to a product.  This is his first post on his first day and I reported it as possible spam.  The mods now have to work harder because a number of people have replied to the original post.  *Are these the same people who send money to Nigerian princes?*

Click to expand...

I don't know what the issue is, as when I've sent over my 5th "processing fee" they'll send me my inheritance from my long lost uncle who. i didn't know i had this uncle so they've done a great job tracking me down


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2022)

I do wonder if there actually is a Nigerian Prince sitting by his computer somewhere, head in hands, wailing " why doesn't anyone want my money"......


----------



## Neilds (Mar 15, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Probably getting irritated on behalf of the mods here, but it really winds me up when people reply to what are obvious spam threads.  For example, someone joins the forum today and posts about a problem he has, includes a link (although not hyperlinked) to a product.  This is his first post on his first day and I reported it as possible spam.  The mods now have to work harder because a number of people have replied to the original post.  Are these the same people who send money to Nigerian princes?
		
Click to expand...

Fair play, the OP has replied to the thread so may be real


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 15, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			vs Leicester City 1975. What a game that was!
Strong Leicester side at the time as well. Great performance by Leatherhead.
		
Click to expand...

Highlights are on YouTube - Tanners were 2-0 up and Chris Kelly missed a great chance to make it three just after half-time.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 15, 2022)

chrisd said:



			In the days of "The Leatherhead lip" ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep Chris "Budgie" Kelly - that was his real nickname - it was the press who called him "The Lip" in 1975.  Chris was a great non-league player and a really nice guy.  He lives in France now I think.  I used to play 5-a-side with his son Trevor.
I remember doing the programme for his testimonial game - wish I'd kept that one.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2022)

My Mrs just appeared with my varifocal lens glasses frame nicely snapped and lens scuffed, and blamed me for leaving them on the bed as she didn’t notice them when she tidied the bed - they fell on the floor and she stood on them.  My fault of course…

Maybe I’ll make a claim on household accidental damage insurance as they cost me about £500.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Fair play, the OP has replied to the thread so may be real
		
Click to expand...

Taking a wild stab here - The Mental Game thread in Ask The Experts? If it is that - and I was the first to reply - I do know a spambot when I see one, I frequently report them as well. This guy put too much effort into the post and was too coherent for it to be spam, and in addition as the thread has some merit, so a mod could simply remove the link rather than having to delete the whole post.

If it wasn't that one then ignore me.


----------



## Dando (Mar 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I do wonder if there actually is a Nigerian Prince sitting by his computer somewhere, head in hands, wailing " why doesn't anyone want my money"......
		
Click to expand...

i bet he's so upset that he cant give his money away. all he needs are our banks details and job done


----------



## Neilds (Mar 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Taking a wild stab here - The Mental Game thread in Ask The Experts? If it is that - and I was the first to reply - I do know a spambot when I see one, I frequently report them as well. This guy put too much effort into the post and was too coherent for it to be spam, and in addition as the thread has some merit, so a mod could simply remove the link rather than having to delete the whole post.

If it wasn't that one then ignore me.
		
Click to expand...

It was that post, and yes, you are right about there being a lot of detail and no specific link - even though the site address was typed pout.  Maybe I thought that they were getting cleverer


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2022)

Chelsea FC


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 15, 2022)

Just read what they have asked for the FA Cup.  Unreal, truly unreal.  I hope they get stuffed out of sight now.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 15, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Probably getting irritated on behalf of the mods here, but it really winds me up when people reply to what are obvious spam threads.  For example, someone joins the forum today and posts about a problem he has, includes a link (although not hyperlinked) to a product.  This is his first post on his first day and I reported it as possible spam.  The mods now have to work harder because a number of people have replied to the original post.  Are these the same people who send money to Nigerian princes?
		
Click to expand...

Surely 'Delete Thread' works as easily with a dozen posts as it (or Delete Post) does with 1.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Surely 'Delete Thread' works as easily with a dozen posts as it (or Delete Post) does with 1.
		
Click to expand...

Your not suppose to use it. I used it once and got told off by the mods as even tho it's a feature it's not allowed to be used


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Your not suppose to use it. I used it once and got told off by the mods as even tho it's a feature it's not allowed to be used
		
Click to expand...

I was meaning...by the Mods! I wouldn't expect to be able to delete a thread with posts by another member, so 'Delete thread' should be disabled/only work for single post threads - for non-Mods. And I didn't realise there was a 'Delete thread' function available to non-Mods.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 15, 2022)

Moving 3 other fixtures around to accommodate a request for a later kick off on Saturday from our opponents. For them to postpone because some of their players can’t play at the later time 😠


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2022)

Appreciate should be grateful their free and still available

But can tell we almost at end of free lft now 

All the ones coming through post are the rubbish older ones for throat .. 

I don't mind if they work.. for some reason the liquid disappears since doing the just nose ones 

Last Friday at work I went through 5 until any actually worked 

Most people I know find the same that the old tests are pants now


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 16, 2022)

I’m looking for Irish bbq ideas but everything just seems to be with Guinness.
Guinness braised lamb.
Guinness basted steaks.
Guinness and beef burgers.
😂


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 16, 2022)

At the cheese counter in Waitrose.  Every single portion of cheese has "Contains Milk" on it.  I despair, I really do.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 16, 2022)

Received a drive off penalty for fuel from a petrol station 15 miles away, wasn't us so looks like the plates have been cloned.
Been waiting 20mins on the police chat thing to tell them. No doubt the baliffs will be here soon.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’m looking for Irish bbq ideas but everything just seems to be with Guinness.
Guinness braised lamb.
Guinness basted steaks.
Guinness and beef burgers.
😂
		
Click to expand...


Potatoes?


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 16, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Potatoes?  

Click to expand...

 Spuds in Guiness, Novel


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 16, 2022)

“Dust Bombs” and “Blood Rain” ffs…

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/uk-sky-turns-orange-sahara-26480340.amp


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 16, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			“Dust Bombs” and “Blood Rain” ffs…

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/uk-sky-turns-orange-sahara-26480340.amp

Click to expand...

Our cars here on the South Coast are covered in it.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 16, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Our cars here on the South Coast are covered in it.
		
Click to expand...

I was hit with orange rain in birmingham earlier!


----------



## chellie (Mar 16, 2022)

Hygenist. Was late going in but then do the Dentist or Hygenist ever see you on time. Total time in was 5 minutes and she hurt my teeth. Have complained and said I won't see her again. £25 charge as well!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2022)

chellie said:



			Hygenist. Was late going in but then do the Dentist or Hygenist ever see you on time. Total time in was 5 minutes and she hurt my teeth. Have complained and said I won't see her again. £25 charge as well!
		
Click to expand...

That racket is awful. A good dentist should clean your teeth. They just don't want to.

They are paid well by the NHS just to see patients but prefer private as it's even more cash 

Then they try to make you come every 6 months for a check up when legally you don't have to 

Massive con artists.

Then you can never find one when you actually need em!!!!

Does feel good after a hygienist tho


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 16, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Our cars here on the South Coast are covered in it.
		
Click to expand...

Yup so is mine in London, my rando irritant was the language of reporting.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2022)

Had a bit of dust earlier on but the rain is so heavy it's washed it away 
Could be more coming soon...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 16, 2022)

In B&Q buying two pieces of 3 x 2 that came 8 ft long. [old money I know]
Cost nearly £20
Asked them to cut them to 5 foot long to get in car. I only wanted to use 5 ft lengths.
Nice young man explains he is very sorry but their machine does not cut that size of wood.
I asked if I could borrow a hand saw to do it myself, and was told sorry we are not allowed to do that any more.
Result me buying a saw to cut the wood in the car park

It was a good wee joiners saw which came with a free cutting block, replaces my dads 70 year old blunt one, so quite happy.

Part of my old job was risk assessment and I think the risk of me belting someone in the store carrying two long lumps of wood would be far greater than me cutting my hand cutting two bits of wood.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2022)

The Electric Car Cult


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2022)

Dusty rain here. My rain jacket has orange splashes all over it and hate to think how my car will look when it dries out. Just hoping the evening rain is cleaner. My sister lives in Spain and they couldn't go out it was so bad yesterday.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Electric Car Cult
		
Click to expand...

If you don't like the electric car thread, don't read it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 16, 2022)

bobmac said:



			If you don't like the electric car thread, don't read it.
		
Click to expand...

That wouldn’t be very Liverpoolphil like though, would it?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			That wouldn’t be very Liverpoolphil like though, would it?
		
Click to expand...

Would be lost without the Twitter expert's opinion on every subject he's never known about


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2022)

Just checking this is the random irritations thread - 

yep 

Hopefully we are safe in here to be no be called selfish because we aren’t being over priced cars


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Would be lost without the Twitter expert's opinion on every subject he's never known about
		
Click to expand...

Would this class as a forum pile on?
Just asking?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just checking this is the random irritations thread -

yep

Hopefully we are safe in here to be no be called selfish because we aren’t being over priced cars
		
Click to expand...

Dw your randomly irritating on whatever thread you post on.


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just checking this is the random irritations thread -

yep

Hopefully we are safe in here to be no be called selfish because we aren’t being over priced cars
		
Click to expand...

The hypocrisy of some. That’s my irritation.       When is a pile on not a pile on ?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			The hypocrisy of some. That’s my irritation.       When is a pile on not a pile on ?
		
Click to expand...

Nice little report button for your convenance rather than bang on moaning 👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			The hypocrisy of some. That’s my irritation.       When is a pile on not a pile on ?
		
Click to expand...

Keyboard warriors at the end of the day - that’s another irritation


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 16, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			The hypocrisy of some. That’s my irritation.       When is a pile on not a pile on ?
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s a pile on when you’ve got a full set of likes and supporting comments from a particular group.


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2022)

All the tradesmen Ive needed to come and quote thinking Cheltenham week in the afternoons a good time to come lol


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 16, 2022)

Back under your rocks please , or there will be a pile on 😎


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			All the tradesmen Ive needed to come and quote thinking Cheltenham week in the afternoons a good time to come lol
		
Click to expand...

Aren’t all the tradesmen there spending their cash in hand money?


----------



## richart (Mar 16, 2022)

Is a pile on a carpet term ? Something like a tog rating which I also don’t understand. 😞


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 16, 2022)

The fact that there's not an ignore button for threads.


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The fact that there's not an ignore button for threads.
		
Click to expand...

still waiting for a response on this


----------



## DanFST (Mar 16, 2022)

The pettiness and rudeness of some posts. 

Act your age, this isn't a playground. I can't believe some people on here would speak to people in the real world like this.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2022)

When you fill your day and quite enjoy that but then suddenly hit that "so tired I might fall over" state...

I'm pooped


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’m looking for Irish bbq ideas but everything just seems to be with Guinness.
Guinness braised lamb.
Guinness basted steaks.
Guinness and beef burgers.
😂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 16, 2022)

I'd never thought I'd miss wardrobe adverts so much.....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			When you fill your day and quite enjoy that but then suddenly hit that "so tired I might fall over" state...

I'm pooped 

Click to expand...

I find that's around 2:30 pm every day


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2022)

Snide comments and rain


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I find that's around 2:30 pm every day

Click to expand...

It's getting earlier!!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			It's getting earlier!!
		
Click to expand...

To add a bit of context, I do get up 4:10 every morning, leaving home at 4:50


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Dw your randomly irritating on whatever thread you post on.
		
Click to expand...

That wouldn't be very random then would it........


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Nice little report button for your convenance rather than bang on moaning 👍
		
Click to expand...

For my convenance. Where is foxy when you need him?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 16, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			For my convenance. Where is foxy when you need him?
		
Click to expand...

He's checking the spelling of people in other forums


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			To add a bit of context, I do get up 4:10 every morning, leaving home at 4:50

Click to expand...

That's the middle of the night!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 16, 2022)

bobmac said:



			He's checking the spelling of people in other forums
		
Click to expand...

You forgot the ! at the end


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 16, 2022)

bobmac said:



			He's checking the spelling of people in other forums
		
Click to expand...

It is a tricky word to spell.


----------



## chellie (Mar 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			That racket is awful. A good dentist should clean your teeth. They just don't want to.

They are paid well by the NHS just to see patients but prefer private as it's even more cash

Then they try to make you come every 6 months for a check up when legally you don't have to

Massive con artists.

Then you can never find one when you actually need em!!!!

Does feel good after a hygienist tho
		
Click to expand...

The dentists always use to do a S and P. Don't know why it changed. Had a fabulous hygenist who left just before Covid to go to a private practice. If I could have afforded to go private for all treatment I'd have followed her. Another dentist has left as well to set up as private.

Mouth feels sore rather than nice at the moment!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 16, 2022)

chellie said:



			The dentists always use to do a S and P. Don't know why it changed. Had a fabulous hygenist who left just before Covid to go to a private practice. If I could have afforded to go private for all treatment I'd have followed her. Another dentist has left as well to set up as private.

Mouth feels sore rather than nice at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at Denplan. I think you pay monthly with a Private dentist if they are registered with them. 
Makes it more bearable to pay. 

Personally it’s light and day for me. I actually like going. couldn’t go back to NHS dentists.  - in fact I thinks it’s nigh on impossible anyway so I hear.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			still waiting for a response on this 

Click to expand...

I wondered what happened with that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Have a look at Denplan. I think you pay monthly with a Private dentist if they are registered with them.
Makes it more bearable to pay.

Personally it’s light and day for me. I actually like going. couldn’t go back to NHS dentists.  - in fact I thinks it’s nigh on impossible anyway so I hear.
		
Click to expand...

Hsf is also good for this

Think costs me £62 every 4 weekly pay (£94 if not discounted pm) they cover glasses, physio, teeth etc

Also cover costs of scans...MRI on my knee at the weekend is £300 .. I get £1800 a year towards scans.. saves the NHS bit of cash and I find out if I've buggered it or just worried about nothing and can see my physio instead

I will add that's the top scheme their are cheaper ones , mine is because my wife and I both wear specs so we can get new specs alternate years and the scheme pays for itself that way


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 16, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			For my convenance. Where is foxy when you need him?
		
Click to expand...

Trying to sort out his own keyboard/fingers tndency to drop Es an As!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 16, 2022)

Got an email today saying that they were urgently looking for someone for a job starting on 21st March and would I be interested. I replied asking for the location, duration, vessel and day rate. They said they didn't have that information. How the hell am I meant to tell them if I'm interested in a job starting on Monday next week if they can't tell me where it is, how long it's for, what boat I'll be on or how much they're going to pay me?


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’m looking for Irish bbq ideas but everything just seems to be with Guinness.
Guinness braised lamb.
Guinness basted steaks.
Guinness and beef burgers.
😂
		
Click to expand...




Pathetic Shark said:



			Potatoes?  

Click to expand...

Good shout! Par boiled spuds - big ones -  sliced to 1cm then marinaded in _loads_ of herbs, garlic & oil, then finished  to crispy & brown on the BBQ. One of my bbq favourites.


----------



## RichA (Mar 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’m looking for Irish bbq ideas but everything just seems to be with Guinness.
Guinness braised lamb.
Guinness basted steaks.
Guinness and beef burgers.
😂
		
Click to expand...

Guinness can chicken with champ.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2022)

My wife knocked my glasses on the floor when she made the bed, then stood on them and snapped the frame beyond repair - my fault of course…

Frame is no longer made so new lenses required also.  As I pay for my contact lenses by DD I will get a new pair of varifocal lens glasses for half price.  A good thing!  But they’ll still cost me £250 😢. Off to opticians for eye test this morning.

What‘s the random irritation…I’ll leave the reader to guess…I couldn’t possibly say.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2022)

P&O Ferries!!!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			P&O Ferries!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes and not illegal under maritime law 🤯


----------



## Neilds (Mar 17, 2022)

All the plastic Irish celebrating Guinness Day ☘️


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2022)

Neilds said:



			All the plastic Irish celebrating Guinness Day ☘️
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, you beat me to it. It both irritates and bores me every year. Social media is full of them


----------



## Dando (Mar 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			P&O Ferries!!!!
		
Click to expand...

the parent co need the money to pay for the golf tour they're sponsoring


----------



## RichA (Mar 17, 2022)

Neilds said:



			All the plastic Irish celebrating Guinness Day ☘️
		
Click to expand...

Combined with a colleague's retirement do, it gives me an excuse to drink free Guinness, so I'm quite enjoying it.


----------



## Red devil (Mar 17, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Yes and not illegal under maritime law 🤯
		
Click to expand...

Well it damn well should be!!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 17, 2022)

Cracked sunroof on my car, apparently it’s a common problem 🙄🤬🤬


----------



## Slime (Mar 17, 2022)

Cigarette butts on the green.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 17, 2022)

Haven't heard if my request for redundancy has been accepted yet and she's pricing up kitchen extensions.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Haven't heard if my request for redundancy has been accepted yet and she's pricing up kitchen extensions.
		
Click to expand...


Talking from current experience, I wish you well, youre gonna need it!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			ouch, if you can get to see a physio re rehab do so asap
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm late to ask, but why? Asking for a mate (really) who's got a shoulder problem and had had it for about two months and can't play golf due to it. He's holding out for the NHS system to take care of it. I've told him to get it sorted himself but he won't. He's loaded by the way.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 17, 2022)

A tradesman working during the pandemic and claiming gov handouts, then building a amazing golf simulator in their back garden with the dosh. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

I've still had sod all off the gov for anything over all this. Yes it grates, big time.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Sorry I'm late to ask, but why? Asking for a mate (really) who's got a shoulder problem and had had it for about two months and can't play golf due to it. He's holding out for the NHS system to take care of it. I've told him to get it sorted himself but he won't. He's loaded by the way.
		
Click to expand...


the modern approach is usually to try and get movement into something like this and start strengthening, the longer you leave it the harder it can be

the sooner you can get seen the sooner a physio can give you a rehab plan. that may be rest but it may not....


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			Talking from current experience, I wish you well, youre gonna need it!
		
Click to expand...

Redundancies or extensions?

If its the former, I've done 17 years now and have got the itch. Energy is boring af.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Redundancies or extensions?

If its the former, I've done 17 years now and have got the itch. Energy is boring af.
		
Click to expand...

The latter lol, all for the former!

Some rather optimistic quotes flying about, at least round here


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			The latter lol, all for the former!

Some rather optimistic quotes flying about, at least round here
		
Click to expand...

She's part of an extensions group on Facebook, casually mentions 80k like it would be good price. Smile and nod, just smile and nod.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			She's part of an extensions group on Facebook, casually mentions 80k like it would be good price. Smile and nod, just smile and nod.
		
Click to expand...


extension or loft conversion been kicked down the road here, now to see if we can afford the "basic" renovation lol


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			extension or loft conversion been kicked down the road here, now to see if we can afford the "basic" renovation lol
		
Click to expand...

Material costs are through the roof and the decent builders are booked up for months. Even a basic one is going to cost.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Material costs are through the roof and the decent builders are booked up for months. Even a basic one is going to cost.
		
Click to expand...


some of the day rates trades are asking are truly ridiculous, material costs i get but some of the labour costs........


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			some of the day rates trades are asking are truly ridiculous, material costs i get but some of the labour costs........
		
Click to expand...

Supply and demand. Why shouldn’t trades earn decent money?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			some of the day rates trades are asking are truly ridiculous, material costs i get but some of the labour costs........
		
Click to expand...

To run a business and earn a good wage these days you need £350 per day. Also Labourers want £100 a day.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			To run a business and earn a good wage these days you need £350 per day. Also Labourers want £100 a day.
		
Click to expand...

sparky a couple of years qualified asking for £600 a day lol, yeah ok........


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			To run a business and earn a good wage these days you need £350 per day. Also Labourers want £100 a day.
		
Click to expand...


and can you send me a labourer for a ton a day plse


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			and can you send me a labourer for a ton a day plse 

Click to expand...

it’ll be 2 ton to you, London prices🤷‍♂️


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			sparky a couple of years qualified asking for £600 a day lol, yeah ok........
		
Click to expand...

That’s taking the pish….. maximum day rate I pay is £250. I prefer to have everyone on a price, then I don’t care what they earn per day as I know how much we will make.


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			That’s taking the pish….. maximum day rate I pay is £250. I prefer to have everyone on a price, then I don’t care what they earn per day as I know how much we will make.
		
Click to expand...


yeah he didnt get the job.........


----------



## bobmac (Mar 18, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			To run a business and earn a good wage these days you need £350 per day.
		
Click to expand...

£350 x 5 = £1750 per week
Allowing 6 weeks holiday per year......
46 weeks x £1750 = £80,500


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 18, 2022)

Going into the office on a Friday specifically for one meeting which someone wanted face to face. Arrive to an email requesting said meeting is now held over Teams. Declined!


----------



## Slime (Mar 18, 2022)

Virtually any sentences starting with the word 'so'.


----------



## RichA (Mar 18, 2022)

Slime said:



			Virtually any sentences starting with the word 'so'.
		
Click to expand...

Can I add any sentences that are randomly finished off with "...and that."
Also, sentences that include "turned around," every time somebody is quoted - eg. "then he turned around and said..."
This person I work with makes me cringe every time they speak.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 18, 2022)

1. Mobile phone addiction
2. People who stop in doorways or exits/entrances
3. People who sit next to me on the train and won't start getting themselves ready to get off until train had come to a complete stop


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2022)

Grass looking like I need to start cutting it again. 😩


----------



## Dando (Mar 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Grass looking like I need to start cutting it again. 😩
		
Click to expand...

same here plus the garden needs a general tidy up


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Grass looking like I need to start cutting it again. 😩
		
Click to expand...

Cut mine two weeks ago - going to give it another trim during lunch break today - too nice a day to be sitting in the house working all day.

Mine only takes 10-15 minutes to cut with rechargable electric mower - in two months time I'm moving house and will have approximately 8 times the amount of grass to cut - electric mower won't be enough for that.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2022)

The Mrs has bulbs in the front lawn.....
So I have to strip around Daffs and Tulips without decapitating any....
I hate cutting grass as it is.....this just makes it 10 times worse...


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The Mrs has bulbs in the front lawn.....
So I have to strip around Daffs and Tulips without decapitating any....
I hate cutting grass as it is.....this just makes it 10 times worse...
		
Click to expand...

During the 6 nations any daffodil is fair game for the mower.


----------



## Dando (Mar 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The Mrs has bulbs in the front lawn.....
So I have to strip around Daffs and Tulips without decapitating any....
I hate cutting grass as it is.....this just makes it 10 times worse...
		
Click to expand...

it's about time you manned up and told Mrs Imurg to cut the front lawn


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2022)

Dando said:



			it's about time you manned up and told Mrs Imurg to cut the front lawn
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you tell her that....
Good luck...more chance of Fragger breaking 80....


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 18, 2022)

GB72 said:



			During the 6 nations any daffodil is fair game for the mower.
		
Click to expand...

"Tut, tut" says this Tigers and Wales supporter.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			"Tut, tut" says this Tigers and Wales supporter.
		
Click to expand...

All a bit of fun during the 6 Nations. Friendly relations resume at the end of tomorrow night (except with the French)


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			"Tut, tut" says this Tigers and Wales supporter.
		
Click to expand...

Last year someone inadvertently put daffodils on my dad's grave during this time. Had to remove and replace with roses.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 18, 2022)

Last game of the season tomorrow, playing 3rd bottom so would have been a really good laugh. Just found out they’ve forfeited the game, 2nd time in 3 weeks that has happened 😠


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 18, 2022)

First Men's Medal this weekend. So from tomorrow we reinstate electric trolleys and the mandatory use of mats is also rescinded...amazing timing considering the amount of rain we had on Wednesday and how wet the course still is.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Last game of the season tomorrow, playing 3rd bottom so would have been a really good laugh. Just found out they’ve forfeited the game, 2nd time in 3 weeks that has happened 😠
		
Click to expand...

On a related football-based note. I've joined a Thursday night football game, where teams are picked by captains each week, and individual wins for each player are tracked in a league table. Somehow I was top before this week having won in 7 out of 8 weeks, but last night my team was sabotaged by our own player. One of this week's captains got someone in to replace a last minute drop-out, then didn't even pick his own mate when they picked teams, so alarm bells were ringing. He played left side of defence for my team, disappeared completely for the first goal allowing a back post tap-in, then went in goal and let the ball through his legs for their second goal, third goal he passed it straight to the opposition and they scored again. Then he twisted his knee trying to keep the ball in play having let it roll straight under his foot, and had to sit out the rest of the game so we were a man short. When he went off we were 3-1 down and we lost 4-3 in the end so we did better without him!


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 18, 2022)

davidy233 said:



			Cut mine two weeks ago - going to give it another trim during lunch break today - too nice a day to be sitting in the house working all day.

Mine only takes 10-15 minutes to cut with rechargable electric mower - in two months time I'm moving house and will have approximately 8 times the amount of grass to cut -* electric mower won't be enough for that.*

Click to expand...

I would keep quiet if you mean you may have to get one powered by an ICE.......the guys of the electric car thread can see this one too you know!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Grass looking like I need to start cutting it again. 😩
		
Click to expand...

 done mine 3 times now


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Grass looking like I need to start cutting it again. 😩
		
Click to expand...

Just do what I did and dig it all up and replace it with a building... problem solved


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 18, 2022)

bobmac said:



			£350 x 5 = £1750 per week
Allowing 6 weeks holiday per year......
46 weeks x £1750 = £80,500


Click to expand...

Why is that shocking?

What’s the take home pay after business expenses and tax?


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 18, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Why is that shocking?

What’s the take home pay after business expenses and tax?
		
Click to expand...

Don’t bother, people not in the building game would have no idea of the cost of running vans, offices, staff, insurances, subscriptions to trade bodies, cost of bank overdrafts, as well as National insurance and pension contributions. They just think you stick the whole lot in your pocket. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 18, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Don’t bother, people not in the building game would have no idea of the cost of running vans, offices, staff, insurances, subscriptions to trade bodies, cost of bank overdrafts, as well as National insurance and pension contributions. They just think you stick the whole lot in your pocket. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

It's not just the building game people think like that, any self employed tradesmen is looked down on like that. Everyone wants everything for next to nothing, apart from when it comes to their wages.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2022)

Slime said:



			Virtually any sentences starting with the word 'so'.
		
Click to expand...

Any YouTube video where the presenter says driver without a " the" in front of it . 

Eg "when hitting driver"


----------



## bobmac (Mar 18, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Don’t bother, people not in the building game would have no idea of the cost of running vans, offices, staff, insurances, subscriptions to trade bodies, cost of bank overdrafts, as well as National insurance and pension contributions. *They just think you stick the whole lot in your pocket.* 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say that, but I do know a lot can be claimed back on expenses for tax purposes


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 18, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I didn't say that, but I do know a lot can be claimed back on expenses for tax purposes
		
Click to expand...

If they are earning that close to the VAT threshold, they may well have VAT to pay. so thats 20% gone. I also doubt they would also to be able to claim £30k of expenses all the time so thats the higher tax bracket sonny
I wonder what your employer charged for your services?

I wonder if knowing how much the sacked P&O staff were earning would alter anyones opinion of the company?


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 18, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			done mine 3 times now
		
Click to expand...

If the grass is growing i'll cut it on a high setting and as long as its not too wet.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 18, 2022)

Brown noses that just agree with anything someone says.
Proper cringe 😖🤮


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2022)

Couldn't agree more........


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 18, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Brown noses that just agree with anything someone says.
Proper cringe 😖🤮
		
Click to expand...

I can not possibly agree with you on that one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			First Men's Medal this weekend. So from tomorrow we reinstate electric trolleys and the mandatory use of mats is also rescinded...amazing timing considering the amount of rain we had on Wednesday and how wet the course still is.
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse. We hollow cored and sanded the greens on Monday and Tuesday and decided to play a medal on them today. Farcical


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 18, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Could be worse. We hollow cored and sanded the greens on Monday and Tuesday and decided to play a medal on them today. Farcical
		
Click to expand...

I think you might be missing the point slightly Homer!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 18, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			I think you might be missing the point slightly Homer!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Probably the Ladies Comp on the Tuesday!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 18, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If they are earning that close to the VAT threshold, they may well have VAT to pay. so thats 20% gone. I also doubt they would also to be able to claim £30k of expenses all the time *so thats the higher tax bracket sonny*
I wonder what your employer charged for your services?

I wonder if knowing how much the sacked P&O staff were earning would alter anyones opinion of the company?
		
Click to expand...

Stick the missus on the paperwork as Company Secretary and pay her a wage and dividends as well and you can keep it below the higher tax bracket.


----------



## Dando (Mar 18, 2022)

listening to recordings of my step daughter signing and her thinking she hasn’t got a good voice


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 18, 2022)

bobmac said:



			£350 x 5 = £1750 per week
Allowing 6 weeks holiday per year......
46 weeks x £1750 = £80,500


Click to expand...

You’ve forgotten tax, NI contributions, van ins, van tax, diesel, PL Ins, gas safe, waste carriers licence and all the other associated costs to running a business. Dont forget only 20% can be claimed for expenses.

When you’ve fully costed that, comeback to me and we’ll discuss it properly without assumptions.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 18, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			You’ve forgotten tax, NI contributions, van ins, van tax, diesel, PL Ins, gas safe, waste carriers licence and all the other associated costs to running a business. Dont forget only 20% can be claimed for expenses.

When you’ve fully costed that, comeback to me and we’ll discuss it properly without assumptions.
		
Click to expand...

Just claim it back on expenses 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## bobmac (Mar 19, 2022)

According to the internet, so it must be true, 

_According to the ONS, the average salary in the UK for the entirety 2021 was £25,971
https://standout-cv.com/pages/average-uk-salary#average-uk-salary-2022_

So £80,000 must be quite good


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 19, 2022)

bobmac said:



			According to the internet, so it must be true,

_According to the ONS, the average salary in the UK for the entirety 2021 was £25,971
https://standout-cv.com/pages/average-uk-salary#average-uk-salary-2022_

So £80,000 must be quite good
		
Click to expand...

£80k is a good salary. But a pointed out already. That is not what self employed trades are earning 🤦‍♂️


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'll let you tell her that....
Good luck...more chance of Fragger breaking 80....
		
Click to expand...

I’m so glad you didn’t say 90, 😂😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 19, 2022)

Sky bill increase whilst in contract.
Shouldn’t be allowed imo.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 19, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			You’ve forgotten tax, NI contributions, van ins, van tax, diesel, PL Ins, gas safe, waste carriers licence and all the other associated costs to running a business. Dont forget only 20% can be claimed for expenses.

When you’ve fully costed that, comeback to me and we’ll discuss it properly without assumptions.
		
Click to expand...

Not forgetting accounts
 fees, no sick pay, no holiday pay. And you can't just take a sickky and let people down.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 19, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Not forgetting accounts
fees, no sick pay, no holiday pay. *And you can't just take a sickky and let people down*.
		
Click to expand...

But mainly because it's obvious how much money you are losing! And the missus has probably already spent that too!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 19, 2022)

The BBC insisting on having Jonathan Davies as a co-commentator when Wales are playing. His knee-jerk oohs and aahs when Wales are on the ball are almost as bad as Carragher!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The BBC insisting on having Jonathan Davies as a co-commentator when Wales are playing. His knee-jerk oohs and aahs when Wales are on the ball are almost as bad as Carragher!
		
Click to expand...

Harsh; nothing is as bad as Carragher commentating, especially when Liverpool are involved.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 19, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Harsh; nothing is as bad as Carragher commentating, especially when Liverpool are involved.
		
Click to expand...

"Almost"  

He just blurts out one word "oh" "Biggar" "space" etc etc...slightly shrieking too.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 19, 2022)

Ladybirds.
All over the washing.
Getting into the house.
Little blighters!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			"Almost"  

He just blurts out one word "oh" "Biggar" "space" etc etc...slightly shrieking too.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness he has just spoken quite well, which under the circumstances must have tested him.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 19, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fairness he has just spoken quite well, which under the circumstances must have tested him. 

Click to expand...

Pa ha ha! Oh that was just so good...in Wales too


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 19, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Ladybirds.
All over the washing.
Getting into the house.
Little blighters!
		
Click to expand...

Just don't complain about aphids infestations damaging Roses, Cherry Trees, Clematis et al in the weeks/months to come!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2022)

Cats. Loads of poo on the garden when I cut the lawn.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 20, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Cats. Loads of poo on the garden when I cut the lawn.
		
Click to expand...

Yuk!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 20, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Yuk!
		
Click to expand...

Plant Rosemary, Lavender (would be my preference) or other fragrant plants if you want to deter them. Lilies are poisonous to them though.
At least they 'do their business' in the garden as opposed to doing it on the lawn!


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 21, 2022)

The week before a school holiday, the sun is out. Aaaaaaand shock of shocks a load of teachers have Covid.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 21, 2022)

Bloody potholes.. it is breeding on every road around here.  

Council did a half job filling some of it. HOWEVER, they seem to have forgotten to level it.  So now we have potholes and small bumps!!! 

The road needs leveling up.


----------



## Dando (Mar 21, 2022)

Having to get my school uniform ready for tomorrow as it’s back to the office for 2 days a week 🤬


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2022)

The squeaky voiced bint on the new Vodafone advert for a Samsung Galaxy phone. Does my bloody head in...


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2022)

Totally random one (and guessing a few will have examples of why I am wrong) but TV shows with more than 6 series. So very few can maintain the quality and so they just drag on, going through the motions until everyone turns off and those that do keep going just  become soap operas


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 21, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The BBC insisting on having Jonathan Davies as a co-commentator when Wales are playing. His knee-jerk oohs and aahs when Wales are on the ball are almost as bad as Carragher!
		
Click to expand...

Eddie Butler is worse, and so obvious with his anti English comments. Brian Moore used to put him straight


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 21, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			The squeaky voiced bint on the new Vodafone advert for a Samsung Galaxy phone. Does my bloody head in...
		
Click to expand...

It's not just me then.......has to be the most irritating advert on tv and radio.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 21, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Cats. Loads of poo on the garden when I cut the lawn.
		
Click to expand...

Definately a time when I miss my Staffy. Never had cat crap in my garden when he was alive


----------



## chellie (Mar 21, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Definately a time when I miss my Staffy. Never had cat crap in my garden when he was alive

Click to expand...

Our chickens used to keep the cats away from our garden.


----------



## RichA (Mar 21, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Definately a time when I miss my Staffy. Never had cat crap in my garden when he was alive

Click to expand...

Our Staffy cross loved next door's cats. It was embarrassing. And they used our garden as a toilet.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Totally random one (and guessing a few will have examples of why I am wrong) but TV shows with more than 6 series. So very few can maintain the quality and so they just drag on, going through the motions until everyone turns off and those that do keep going just  become soap operas
		
Click to expand...

And in a similar vein, 6 part series that should have been a decent feature film instead.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 21, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Totally random one (and guessing a few will have examples of why I am wrong) but TV shows with more than 6 series. So very few can maintain the quality and so they just drag on, going through the motions until everyone turns off and those that do keep going just  become soap operas
		
Click to expand...

Not Going Out springs to mind. The early ones were funny, not so now.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 21, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Totally random one (and guessing a few will have examples of why I am wrong) but TV shows with more than 6 series. So very few can maintain the quality and so they just drag on, going through the motions until everyone turns off and those that do keep going just  become soap operas
		
Click to expand...

Grey's Anatomy kicks that well into touch - but it's pretty unique with 18.
Castle made it to 8. Elementary somewhat limped to 7, so most follow that pattern.
Part of the 'problem' is that the natural ageing process of the main actors moves them to a different 'envionment' - as in woud they be selected for the role they originally were. That's possibly less a consideration to Crime oriented shows - like Morse etc


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 22, 2022)

Hill St Blues (7) and NYPD Blue (12). Wp Dennis Franz!

And M*A*S*H did pretty well!

E.R., Cheers, Frazier.

St. Elsewhere stopped at 6 it seems.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 22, 2022)

Most of the Trek series were 7 (TNG, DS9 and Voyager).  They had reached their sell-by date.  Enterprise could definitely have gone on for more than four.
24 was another one that fell away badly at the end.  The one set in London was terrible and as for 24:Legacy, well anyone involved in that should be shot.  By Jack Bauer himself.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 22, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Most of the Trek series were 7 (TNG, DS9 and *Voyager*).  They had reached their sell-by date.  Enterprise could definitely have gone on for more than four.
24 was another one that fell away badly at the end.  The one set in London was terrible and as for 24:Legacy, well anyone involved in that should be shot.  By Jack Bauer himself.
		
Click to expand...

But the Emergency Medical Hologram continues to live on...


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 22, 2022)

bobmac said:



			According to the internet, so it must be true,

_According to the ONS, the average salary in the UK for the entirety 2021 was £25,971
https://standout-cv.com/pages/average-uk-salary#average-uk-salary-2022_

So £80,000 must be quite good
		
Click to expand...

Quite good? That's three years income for our household!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 22, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Ladybirds.
All over the washing.
Getting into the house.
Little blighters!
		
Click to expand...

😱😱😱 They are brilliant things. They eat all the nasty biting insects.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 22, 2022)

Grandson has just messaged us to say he's got covid. He spent the last three days with us. How long is the incubation period? 🙄🙄


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Quite good? That's three years income for our household!
		
Click to expand...

You're lucky. 
When I was a lad, we used to live in a cardboard box and we used to get up 2 hours before we went to bed


----------



## Dando (Mar 22, 2022)

Having to be social to other people as I’m in the office.


----------



## RichA (Mar 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			Having to be social to other people as I’m in the office.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain. I'm just steeling myself with a smoke before I make my entrance. Hopefully, we're not co-workers. 😎


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2022)

How dare some attack Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe for having the effrontery to criticise, in her press conference yesterday and in subsequent interviews, the government and Foreign Office for their handling of her captivity and efforts to get her released.  Some folks really need to give their heads a very good wobble.


----------



## drdel (Mar 22, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How dare some attack Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe for having the effrontery to criticise, in her press conference yesterday and in subsequent interviews, the government and Foreign Office for their handling of her captivity and efforts to get her released.  Some folks really need to give their heads a very good wobble.
		
Click to expand...

But neither you or she knows the cost and effort going on behind the scenes over the whole time. She is not entirely blameless for the situation!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Hill St Blues (7) and NYPD Blue (12). Wp Dennis Franz!

And M*A*S*H did pretty well!

E.R., Cheers, Frazier.

St. Elsewhere stopped at 6 it seems.
		
Click to expand...

Medical shows do seem to have some of the exceptions but I guess a larger cast in a wide setting leave more opportunity for change and re-invention. I am not a fan and not really watched many (I think House was the last one I watched and that nose dived badly) but I have often, possibly mistakenly, seen them as almost soap operas where the daily lives takes over from the medical focus. 

Some comedy series have done it but having watched Cheers and MASH in random sections I am not sure of the exact order. I do remember MASH losing some of its appeal towards the end. Frazier also went downhill a bit, they seemd to run out of ideas a bit, especially after Daphne and Niles got together. Not saying either were bad but also not sure that they would have been harmed by being a few series shorter. 

The ultimate examply is The Simpsons, I cannot give up on it but it has been probably 25 years since its heyday. 

I will add to my gripe, 20 plus episodes is too much for any series and normally has several 'filler' ones. 14 episodes seems about right and as for UK shows never being more than 8 or so in length, that is far too short for most.


----------



## RichA (Mar 22, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Totally random one (and guessing a few will have examples of why I am wrong) but TV shows with more than 6 series. So very few can maintain the quality and so they just drag on, going through the motions until everyone turns off and those that do keep going just  become soap operas
		
Click to expand...

I formed the opinion a while ago that any show turns into a soap opera after season 3.
As soon as the original writers change and it becomes more about the characters' relationships than the plot then you've got yourself Crossroads in space / at war / in the hospital / in the police station / etc.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2022)

Trying to pay online and getting message saying card is declined. It's got £0.00 on so been sat in queue for 23 minutes and counting to bank


----------



## Neilds (Mar 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			I formed the opinion a while ago that any show turns into a soap opera after season 3.
As soon as the original writers change and it becomes more about the characters' relationships than the plot then you've got yourself Crossroads in space / at war / in the hospital / in the police station / etc.
		
Click to expand...

AARGH!!!  Someone used the wrong word for Series!!  The topic was going so well until then.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			Having to be social to other people as I’m in the office.
		
Click to expand...

That never used to hinder me.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			I formed the opinion a while ago that any show turns into a soap opera after season 3.
As soon as the original writers change and it becomes more about the characters' relationships than the plot then you've got yourself Crossroads in space / at war / in the hospital / in the police station / etc.
		
Click to expand...

I think that the best series can pull off a longer run but that is normally because a series was written for an extended run but with a defnitive end already scripted for further down the line. I always suspect that many series have the first one or two and the last one planned out and everything in between is just filler.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 22, 2022)

People who can’t accept that things change.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 22, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Hill St Blues (7) and NYPD Blue (12). Wp Dennis Franz!

And M*A*S*H did pretty well!

E.R., Cheers, Frazier.

St. Elsewhere stopped at 6 it seems.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst there will be some exceptions, and your first 3 clearly are, as a general irritation I think it still stands.

I really need to get myself a Hill St. Blues box set, absolutely brilliant programme.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 22, 2022)

drdel said:



			But neither you or she knows the cost and effort going on behind the scenes over the whole time. She is not entirely blameless for the situation!
		
Click to expand...

Really?  and you are basing the blame on her because of??.  I dont know her story, so I cant judge it. 

However, we all know that if we did not want Iran oil, we would not suddenly gone and returned the 400m we owed them.  It was in a frozen bank account, so no cost to taxpayer. Obviously there are indirect & admin costs .  Some loose words from our political leaders (you know who) nearly meant she extended her stay in the slammer.  

Predictablly send her back is trending on twitter today..


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			...
Cheers, Frazier.
...
		
Click to expand...

Great at the time, but pretty cringeworthy now - maybe because as I seem to pause channel-hopping when they come up. BB Theory seems to be heading that way too! Maybe the 'filmed in front of a live audience' staging has become a bit...well, staged.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 22, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Hill St Blues (7) and NYPD Blue (12). Wp Dennis Franz!

And M*A*S*H did pretty well!

E.R., Cheers, Frazier.

St. Elsewhere stopped at 6 it seems.
		
Click to expand...

I must admit.. I do find Everyone loves Raymond and Frazier very enjoyable with my bowl of porridge once in a while. They seem to be on repeat and I don’t watch them regularly. But once in a few months seem ok


----------



## Mudball (Mar 22, 2022)

Some one in the ‘hood has their bbq up at lunchtime today.. British summer is here!!  Did not feel like that when I went to defrost the car yesterday


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2022)

drdel said:



			But neither you or she knows the cost and effort going on behind the scenes over the whole time. She is not entirely blameless for the situation!
		
Click to expand...

From today's BBC...
However, Mr Hunt defended her comments, writing on Twitter: "Those criticising Nazanin have got it so wrong. She doesn't owe us gratitude: we owe her an explanation."


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2022)

The old boy who told me off for riding on the pavement today. Lol, I was in the cycle lane that's a painted line on the opposite side of the road to any pavement and is a one way road to cars and the cycle lane goes against the traffic with lots of signs saying Cycle lane, there was even a bike painted on the road where he was standing🤣


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 22, 2022)

Keep seeing cyclists stood like flippers at temporary lights, or certain lights in general. 
Now I’m aware they’re entitled to but if they got off and walked around the illuminating obstacle they could be on their way quicker, and without setting off at a snails pace with a queue behind gasping to get past the entitled rolling hazard.


----------



## drdel (Mar 22, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			From today's BBC...
However, Mr Hunt defended her comments, writing on Twitter: "Those criticising Nazanin have got it so wrong. She doesn't owe us gratitude: we owe her an explanation."
		
Click to expand...

Ahh Twitter, BBC and Hunt such unquestionable sources. I know your desire to argue and have the last word but read my comment and think what I said: not what you thought I said


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2022)

drdel said:



			I know your desire to argue and have the last word but read my comment and think what I said: not what you thought I said
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2022)

drdel said:



			Ahh Twitter, BBC and Hunt such unquestionable sources. I know your desire to argue and have the last word but read my comment and think what I said: *not what you thought I said*

Click to expand...


I made absolutely no comment on what you said! So, if anyone, I suggest it's YOU that is making assumptions!
FWIW.
1.  Was it on Twitter?
2.  Was it posted under Hunt's Id?
3.  Was it reported by BBC?
I'd suggest 'absolutely Yes' to all the above, so your 'unquestionable sources' inference simply indicates your (usual?) underhand method of knocking something you disagree with - in this case, Hunt's statement!
I'm happy to be proved wrong about any of the verifiable facts above though, but am pretty certain I won't be!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			The old boy who told me off for riding on the pavement today. Lol, *I was in the cycle lane* that's a painted line on the opposite side of the road to any pavement and is a one way road to cars and the cycle lane goes against the traffic with lots of signs saying Cycle lane, *there was even a bike painted on the road where he was standing*🤣
		
Click to expand...

Did you point it out to him? Might (if I understand the layout properly) prevent him from getting injured in the future.


----------



## RichA (Mar 22, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Keep seeing cyclists stood like flippers at temporary lights, or certain lights in general.
Now I’m aware they’re entitled to but if they got off and walked around the illuminating obstacle they could be on their way quicker, and without setting off at a snails pace with a queue behind gasping to get past the entitled rolling hazard.
		
Click to expand...

It cuts both ways. 
For the sake of my health, I pretty much quit cycling on the roads a year ago. Too many motorists felt that they were entitled to ignore "Give Way" markings when joining a main road or roundabout or felt the need to overtake within inches when there were cars coming in the opposite direction.
Repetitive car v bicycle posts are tediously irritating.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			It cuts both ways.
For the sake of my health, I pretty much quit cycling on the roads a year ago. Too many motorists felt that they were entitled to ignore "Give Way" markings when joining a main road or roundabout or felt the need to overtake within inches when there were cars coming in the opposite direction.
Repetitive car v bicycle posts are tediously irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Could you please apologise, this is the Random Irritation thread, not the Tedious Irritation one.  If you want to have your own thread then start one, don't try and hijack this one.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 22, 2022)

Neilds said:



			AARGH!!!  Someone used the wrong word for Series!!  The topic was going so well until then.
		
Click to expand...

I prefer the US style - that multiple Seasons make up a Series.
The UK style isn't granular enough (at times) imo.
Btw. Is there any relationship between Seasonal and Serial?


----------



## drdel (Mar 22, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Really?  and you are basing the blame on her because of??.  I dont know her story, so I cant judge it.

However, we all know that if we did not want Iran oil, we would not suddenly gone and returned the 400m we owed them.  It was in a frozen bank account, so no cost to taxpayer. Obviously there are indirect & admin costs .  Some loose words from our political leaders (you know who) nearly meant she extended her stay in the slammer.

Predictablly send her back is trending on twitter today..
		
Click to expand...

You might note I said she's not blameless. Which is not the same as blaming her alone. I merely note she decided to visit a country at a time when diplomatic tensions were very high and she got herself into an unwise profile position. Obviously she stood out as a useful pawn: she shouldn't have suffered but it is easy to see why she became the pawn she did.


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 22, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I prefer the US style - that multiple Seasons make up a Series.
The UK style isn't granular enough (at times) imo.
*Btw. Is there any relationship betwean Seasonal and Serial?*

Click to expand...

Cereal is harvested in the autumn?


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2022)

Neilds said:



			AARGH!!!  Someone used the wrong word for Series!!  The topic was going so well until then.
		
Click to expand...

I am happy to go by the country of origin. if it from the US then 'Season' should be used, from the UK then 'Serial' applies.


----------



## RichA (Mar 22, 2022)

drdel said:



			You might note I said she's not blameless. Which is not the same as blaming her alone. I merely note she decided to visit a country at a time when diplomatic tensions were very high and she got herself into an unwise profile position. Obviously she stood out as a useful pawn: she shouldn't have suffered but it is easy to see why she became the pawn she did.
		
Click to expand...

Six months before she took her daughter to Iran to meet the child's grandparents, the Foreign Office had eased it's travel advice, diplomatic relations having dramatically improved following the Iran Nuclear Deal. 
She is blameless.
The only blame as I see it lies with those who made her a political prisoner.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 22, 2022)

Getting a letter from the tax man to tell me I owe just over £800 because I didn’t pay enough last year. Another irritation tomorrow when I will be waiting in a phone queue for hours.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 22, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Btw. Is there any relationship betwean Seasonal and Serial?

Click to expand...

Yes.

A seasonal killer only murders people during winter. 
A serial killer is what people turn into after spending too much time arguing on internet forums!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2022)

A seasonal killer smacks you over the head with a massive pepper grinder.....and then rubs salt into the wounds


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 22, 2022)

“It’s definitely awkward because Lia still has male body parts and is still attracted to women,” the swimmer said. She’s told team mates she dates women and they see her penis in the changing room. So what part of Lia isn’t a man?


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Whilst there will be some exceptions, and your first 3 clearly are, as a general irritation I think it still stands.

*I really need to get myself a Hill St. Blues box set*, absolutely brilliant programme.
		
Click to expand...

No need.

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/hill-street-blues


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 22, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			No need.

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/hill-street-blues

Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Dando (Mar 22, 2022)

Imurg said:



			A seasonal killer smacks you over the head with a massive pepper grinder.....and then rubs salt into the wounds
		
Click to expand...

Where’s @PhilTheFragger when you need him to dish out an infraction.


----------



## Dando (Mar 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			Six months before she took her daughter to Iran to meet the child's grandparents, the Foreign Office had eased it's travel advice, diplomatic relations having dramatically improved following the Iran Nuclear Deal.
She is blameless.
The only blame as I see it lies with those who made her a political prisoner.
		
Click to expand...

she isn’t blameless at all


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 22, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I prefer the US style - that multiple Seasons make up a Series.
The UK style isn't granular enough (at times) imo.
Btw. Is there any relationship betwean Seasonal and Serial?

Click to expand...

Oh Foxy, come on, the forums grammatical Wizard, betwean! May you be forgiven! 😂


----------



## drdel (Mar 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			Six months before she took her daughter to Iran to meet the child's grandparents, the Foreign Office had eased it's travel advice, diplomatic relations having dramatically improved following the Iran Nuclear Deal.
She is blameless.
The only blame as I see it lies with those who made her a political prisoner.
		
Click to expand...

It was entriely her decision to travel at that time  No trip: no detention. Everyone is responsible for the position(s) they freely place themselves in.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 22, 2022)

drdel said:



			It was entriely her decision to travel at that time  No trip: no detention. Everyone is responsible for the position(s) they freely place themselves in.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are being a bit harsh here, yes she went to see her family, but with no inkling that the Iranians were going to start playing silly beggars. 

She was a pawn in a political game of Chess that she was not responsible for.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 22, 2022)

Wastin' away again in Margaritaville
Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt

Some people claim that there's a woman to blame
But I know, it's nobody's fault


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2022)

Pork scratchings being renamed pork airbags on Great British Menu.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 22, 2022)

Two today.

Noisy food wrappers in the row behind me in the cinema - why oh why do they sell stuff in "crinkly" wrappers. Rustle, rustle, bloody rustle , all the way through the film. 
And since when have bars and pubs become creches. Gangs of mothers with prams & wailing sprogs and associated yakking & bawling. Going for a nice quiet drink seems to be a thing of the past.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 22, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Two today.

Noisy food wrappers in the row behind me in the cinema - why oh why do they sell stuff in "crinkly" wrappers. Rustle, rustle, bloody rustle , all the way through the film.
And since when have bars and pubs become creches. Gangs of mothers with prams & wailing sprogs and associated yakking & bawling. Going for a nice quiet drink seems to be a thing of the past.
		
Click to expand...

If you read drdrel’s logic… it was ur mistake to go there.. we r all responsible for the situation we r in.. avoid cinemas and pubs and you can avoid other people..  just saying


----------



## woofers (Mar 22, 2022)

Energy pricing! The Electricity Standing Charge per Day increases by 72% (24p to 41.4p) but the Gas Standing Charge per Day only goes up 4% (26.1p to 27.2p). The Electricity unit rate increases by 38% and the Gas by 82%.
I think I can understand the unit rates, based on supply and wholesale prices, but the Electricity Standing Charge per Day is a mystery and taking the pi**. It’s probably ‘built in‘ now and unlikely to revert to previous levels.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 22, 2022)

woofers said:



			Energy pricing! The Electricity Standing Charge per Day increases by 72% (24p to 41.4p) but the Gas Standing Charge per Day only goes up 4% (26.1p to 27.2p). The Electricity unit rate increases by 38% and the Gas by 82%.
I think I can understand the unit rates, based on supply and wholesale prices, but the Electricity Standing Charge per Day is a mystery and taking the pi**. It’s probably ‘built in‘ now and unlikely to revert to previous levels.
		
Click to expand...

The standing charge covers costs such as running coats, warm home discount and also costs associated with taking on customers from companies that have gone bust. I think there's also some kind of green tariff or charge included. No idea if it will ever drop back to previous levels but has gone up so much due to the amount of other companies that have gone bust recently.


----------



## cliveb (Mar 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

You might decide to retract your thanks when you realise it's impossible to skip or ffwd through the adverts when watching All4.


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 23, 2022)

cliveb said:



			You might decide to retract your thanks when you realise it's impossible to skip or ffwd through the adverts when watching All4.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for belittling my attempts to help someone out.

What an asshole thing to say!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2022)

cliveb said:



			You might decide to retract your thanks when you realise it's impossible to skip or ffwd through the adverts when watching All4.
		
Click to expand...

And why would I retract my thanks from someone who has tried to help me?  What a snide post.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 23, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Thank you so much for belittling my attempts to help someone out.!

Click to expand...

I don't think there was any attempt at belittlement - t'was just a comment??  And for sure, the adverts on All4 are darn annoying & repetitive - especially when one's trying to work ones way through a box set or something. (But small mercies,  I seem to have seen the last of those two smug women with the paddleboards ...)  But i guess one could try the 'paid for' version of All4 where you don't get the ads. But me being me, I'll stick with free, and continue to be annoyed by the ads.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			I don't think there was any attempt at belittlement - t'was just a comment??  And for sure, the adverts on All4 are darn annoying & repetitive - especially when one's trying to work ones way through a box set or something. (But small mercies,  I seem to have seen the last of those two smug women with the paddleboards ...)
		
Click to expand...

T’was a comment that didn’t need making; if I’m not happy watching it with adverts I’m still grateful for the attempt to help and I can still buy the box set without insulting someone who has tried to help. It just wasn’t necessary.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 23, 2022)

Ah well, I guess that's the problem with online - one person's attempt at humour seems to be an annoyance to another person. C'est la vie ...


----------



## cliveb (Mar 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			And why would I retract my thanks from someone who has tried to help me?  What a snide post.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, the wording of my comment was too flippant. I should have simply warned about the impossibility of skipping adverts on All4 (and other streaming services), which is one of my personal random irritations.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Two today.

Noisy food wrappers in the row behind me in the cinema - why oh why do they sell stuff in "crinkly" wrappers. Rustle, rustle, bloody rustle , all the way through the film.
And since when have bars and pubs become creches. Gangs of mothers with prams & wailing sprogs and associated yakking & bawling. Going for a nice quiet drink seems to be a thing of the past.
		
Click to expand...

Wetherspoons are the worse for that. Feral kids running and screaming as their mothers sup pints oblivious to the annoyance their kids are causing


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 23, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wetherspoons are the worse for that. Feral kids running and screaming as their mothers sup pints oblivious to the annoyance their kids are causing
		
Click to expand...

Do you go to Wetherspoons for a nice quiet drink?

My expectations of a Wetherspoon mean I’m happy if there isn’t someone throwing up in the toilets.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Do you go to Wetherspoons for a nice quiet drink?
		
Click to expand...

No but its the nearest pub to go for a quick drink with work colleagues after work


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Whilst there will be some exceptions, and your first 3 clearly are, as a general irritation I think it still stands.

I really need to get myself a Hill St. Blues box set, absolutely brilliant programme.
		
Click to expand...

It's on E4.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 23, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Wastin' away again in Margaritaville
Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt

Some people claim that there's a woman to blame
But I know, it's nobody's fault
		
Click to expand...

Parrotheads are us! I was hugely disappointed he wasn't able to tour last year, though the prompt refund was appreciated!
Btw. A later line confirms .... It's my own damn fault!


----------



## Dando (Mar 23, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Do you go to Wetherspoons for a nice quiet drink?

My expectations of a Wetherspoon mean I’m happy if there isn’t someone throwing up in the toilets.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure anyone can run on their carpets


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It's on E4.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul. 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’m not sure anyone can run on their carpets
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, they are a bit “wipe your feet on the way out”, aren’t they.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 23, 2022)

bobmac said:



			You're lucky.
When I was a lad, we used to live in a cardboard box and we used to get up 2 hours before we went to bed
		
Click to expand...

Saw that coming a mile away.😁


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 23, 2022)

And I'll add, people who like to argue ALL THE TIME on here. Goodness me is it really all you have to do?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 23, 2022)

The good awful music that Radio 2 belt out 🙈


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 23, 2022)

drdel said:



			It was entriely her decision to travel at that time  No trip: no detention. Everyone is responsible for the position(s) they freely place themselves in.
		
Click to expand...

Bizarre logic! You may as well have assigned the blame to her having the kid! No kid; no need to travel; no detention!
As long as the advice, at the time, was that it was safe to travel and she didn't actually provoke the detention, then there's no blame to be assigned to her - just sympathy for the misfortune.
Any blame - for the extended detention - is down to the 2 governments!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 23, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			...
And M*A*S*H did pretty well!
...
		
Click to expand...

M.A.S.H (fabulous series) was on for nearly 4 times as long as the war that 'inspired' it - or, at least,US's participation in it.
Also, according to a mate 'in the know', inspired this classic ad! https://www.nzonscreen.com/title/dear-john-basf-commercial-1981


----------



## drdel (Mar 23, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Bizarre logic! You may as well have assigned the blame to her having the kid! No kid; no need to travel; no detention!
As long as the advice, at the time, was that it was safe to travel and she didn't actually provoke the detention, then there's no blame to be assigned to her - just sympathy for the misfortune.
Any blame - for the extended detention - is down to the 2 governments!
		
Click to expand...

Okay you can have the 'last word' you so covet.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 23, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Bizarre logic! You may as well have assigned the blame to her having the kid! No kid; no need to travel; no detention!
As long as the advice, at the time, was that it was safe to travel and she didn't actually provoke the detention, then there's no blame to be assigned to her - just sympathy for the misfortune.
Any blame - for the extended detention - *is down to the 2 governments*!
		
Click to expand...

How do i report a political post ...  I am an OAP snowflake and i feel offended


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2022)

My Mrs just come in from her workspace chasing me to sort her laptop as it’s stopped working.  Have you checked that it’s plugged into the mains…asks I.  Yes…is the irritated reply.  Then we get to it and she goes to prove to me that it’s plugged in…and guess what…the power lead is in the laptop but not fully pushed in…

And so…yet again…I provide 1st live desktop support… 
1) check power
2) reboot


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			T’was a comment that didn’t need making; if I’m not happy watching it with adverts I’m still grateful for the attempt to help and I can still buy the box set without insulting someone who has tried to help. It just wasn’t necessary.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a bit of a pain the ads on All4…especially when you rewind and have to face them again.  Though I get the feeling that you don’t have to watch all ads after a restart or rewind.  But it’s free and so it’s for me a minor irritation…though irritation it is.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 23, 2022)

drdel said:



			Okay you can have the '*last word*' you so covet.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It’s a bit of a pain the ads on All4…especially when you rewind and have to face them again.  Though I get the feeling that you don’t have to watch all ads after a restart or rewind.  But it’s free and so it’s for me a minor irritation…though irritation it is.
		
Click to expand...


Or pay the £3.99 a month to go ad free, and for BIM theres a 14 day trial if he can get through the series in that time


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 23, 2022)

The absolute clowns who work in our design and technical department back at head office. Here’s an idea, actually try and fit the updated parts to an existing machine to make sure they fit before you send them 🙈
CAD winkers who’ve never left a desk in their life 🤦🏻


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 23, 2022)

falling foul of my own cake fine at work. There’s multiple infringements from requesting shift changes, to messing up, working off site and birthdays. 
I bought in that if you get covid you bring cakes in. I was quickly reminded of this before I set off today. 
These are £20 affairs.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 23, 2022)

Trying to get a carpet firm to give me a date when my order will be in to collect   Ordered a small piece of vinyl flooring 9 days ago and they cannot/will not give me a date.  Bathroom fitter is trying his best to do as much work as he can without the flooring but he is running out of things to do.  Store told me it was imminent when I called yesterday and no-one answering the phone today.  And this is a national company.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 23, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No but its the nearest pub to go for a quick drink with work colleagues after work
		
Click to expand...

I would rather drink at home!


----------



## Pants (Mar 23, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My Mrs just come in from her workspace chasing me to sort her laptop as it’s stopped working.  Have you checked that it’s plugged into the mains…asks I.  Yes…is the irritated reply.  Then we get to it and she goes to prove to me that it’s plugged in…and guess what…the power lead is in the laptop but not fully pushed in…
		
Click to expand...

And, of course, it was your fault!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			I would rather drink at home!
		
Click to expand...

Bit unusual to invite all your work colleagues back to your home.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2022)

This is a mixed one really. 4 years or so ago an unused bit of land right in the heart of Newcastle became inhabited by food and drink stalls (street food style) inside shipping containers. It seemed an odd concept but it worked brilliantly well. The site was named The Stack and it grew to become hugely popular. I've been there, loved it. Anyway, today it has been announced that it will close in May to make way for a big new HMRC office that has come up from the south of England. Lots of new jobs that will outweigh those lost, plenty will be well paid as well.

It was always supposed to be a temporary feature but I think people hoped it's popularity would make it a permanent fixture. I'm sad rather than irritated it is going but as we don't have a sad thread it will go here. If anyone is up in Newcastle before it closes then give it a go, pre-match if anyone is coming to St. James, it is fun, lively and fairly priced for such a central spot.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 23, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This is a mixed one really. 4 years or so ago an unused bit of land right in the heart of Newcastle became inhabited by food and drink stalls (street food style) inside shipping containers. It seemed an odd concept but it worked brilliantly well. The site was named The Stack and it grew to become hugely popular. I've been there, loved it. Anyway, today it has been announced that it will close in May to make way for a big new HMRC office that has come up from the south of England. Lots of new jobs that will outweigh those lost, plenty will be well paid as well.

It was always supposed to be a temporary feature but I think people hoped it's popularity would make it a permanent fixture. I'm sad rather than irritated it is going but as we don't have a sad thread it will go here. If anyone is up in Newcastle before it closes then give it a go, pre-match if anyone is coming to St. James, it is fun, lively and fairly priced for such a central spot.
		
Click to expand...

Loads of places like this are popping up all over the country! They're brilliant on a football day! Real shame you're losing it - hopefully it finds a new home somewhere else in the city!


----------



## Neilds (Mar 23, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This is a mixed one really. 4 years or so ago an unused bit of land right in the heart of Newcastle became inhabited by food and drink stalls (street food style) inside shipping containers. It seemed an odd concept but it worked brilliantly well. The site was named The Stack and it grew to become hugely popular. I've been there, loved it. Anyway, today it has been announced that it will close in May to make way for a big new HMRC office that has come up from the south of England. Lots of new jobs that will outweigh those lost, plenty will be well paid as well.

It was always supposed to be a temporary feature but I think people hoped it's popularity would make it a permanent fixture. I'm sad rather than irritated it is going but as we don't have a sad thread it will go here. If anyone is up in Newcastle before it closes then give it a go, pre-match if anyone is coming to St. James, it is fun, lively and fairly priced for such a central spot.
		
Click to expand...

Real shame, love the street food places that are dotted around.  Only trouble is deciding which one to try


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Loads of places like this are popping up all over the country! They're brilliant on a football day! Real shame you're losing it - hopefully it finds a new home somewhere else in the city!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they will look for somewhere but it will be tricky to find somewhere quite so perfect. Hopefully there will be a derelict bit of land somewhere that no one quite knows what to do with and they can move onto there.


Neilds said:



			Real shame, love the street food places that are dotted around.  Only trouble is deciding which one to try 

Click to expand...

I keep saying I will try something different and then someone walks past me with a gyros from a Greek vendor and I cave every time


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Bit unusual to invite all your work colleagues back to your home. 

Click to expand...

There were only three of us in the office so it would have been a cheap session!


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2022)

Knock on effects when renovating a house 

So the electric supply being in the back lawn not the front appears to have implications for the sewage treatment and drains, where the new consumer unit is going, the kitchen layout and the bathroom layout. Cant wait for those updated quotes lol


----------



## bobmac (Mar 23, 2022)

fundy said:



			Knock on effects when renovating a house

So the electric supply being in the back lawn not the front appears to have implications for the sewage treatment and drains, where the new consumer unit is going, the kitchen layout and the bathroom layout. Cant wait for those updated quotes lol
		
Click to expand...

Knock it down and start again


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 23, 2022)

Redundancy looking unlikely, too many of the rubbish ones want to go. Nice to be wanted I suppose.


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Knock it down and start again 

Click to expand...

can you lend us 300 grand Bob


----------



## Dando (Mar 23, 2022)

The knobs whose garden backs on to mine.
The past few days, while working in the summer house I’ve had:

Yapping little dog
Owner of said dog shouting for it to shut up 
Kids screaming
Kids hitting golf balls into the back fence
Kids and dad smashing glasses, plates etc with hammers


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 23, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Parrotheads are us! I was hugely disappointed he wasn't able to tour last year, though the prompt refund was appreciated!
Btw. A later line confirms .... It's my own damn fault!
		
Click to expand...

Glad you liked that one. The lyric just came to my mind during the debate about Nazanin having any blame put her way and the fact that she has endured "wasting away" a few years of her life, regrettably.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 23, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Glad you liked that one. The lyric just came to my mind during the debate about Nazanin having any blame put her way and the fact that she has endured "wasting away" a few years of her life, regrettably.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe she had access to the same 'anesthetic' as Buffett though.
I've been hooked on his style - and attitude - for 40 years. Great entertainer/showman. Plenty of grass skirts and fins at the 2 concerts I've been to here. His crew are apparently quite into Golf too.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 24, 2022)

Being asked to put a policy together for our Exec Team, which they approve, only to ignore every time some TDoH doesn't like it and asks for something different.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 24, 2022)

Why do washing machines take ages to unlock the door after the cycle has finished?


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 24, 2022)

£300 for root canal surgery part 1 but there's a chance they'll have to pull it anyway when I go back for part 2 in a month 😡


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 24, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Why do washing machines take ages to unlock the door after the cycle has finished?
		
Click to expand...

My last one did, the current one opens instantly as it finishes. Same mfr, different models. It used to irritate the heck out of me as well. Poor tech.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Why do washing machines take ages to unlock the door after the cycle has finished?
		
Click to expand...

I always assumed it was a safety thing just in case the water hadn't drained quickly enough for some reason, and prevents you flooding your kitchen floor.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I always assumed it was a safety thing just in case the water hadn't drained quickly enough for some reason, and prevents you flooding your kitchen floor.
		
Click to expand...

Why not build that in to the end time though? When it says End, it should mean End. Not end plus 2 minutes.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why not build that in to the end time though? When it says End, it should mean End. Not end plus 2 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

I can't argue with that.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 24, 2022)

Hygenist appointment booked - £58! I swear my old dentist in Bracknell was nearer 30!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 24, 2022)

People (especially in a TV studio) drinking straight from a bottle


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2022)

bobmac said:



			People (especially in a TV studio) drinking straight from a bottle
		
Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2022)

Now the weather is warming up I decided to forgo the jumper I usually wear for going into the office. Big mistake, despite the weather outside the office has been bloody freezing all morning.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I can't argue with that. 

Click to expand...

Very impressed with you guys knowledge of the workings of a washing machine,  other than the on/off button I haven't a  clue.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Very impressed with you guys knowledge of the workings of a washing machine,  other than the on/off button I haven't a  clue.
		
Click to expand...

Oh we just use the exact same cycle every time in our house - it's called Easy Care. There's at least another 10 possible settings that have never been touched.


----------



## RichA (Mar 24, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Very impressed with you guys knowledge of the workings of a washing machine,  other than the on/off button I haven't a  clue.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not even allowed to touch the on/off button.
But she's not allowed to touch my knives and saucepans. That's our contract.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Hygenist appointment booked - £58! I swear my old dentist in Bracknell was nearer 30!
		
Click to expand...

Mine cost me £66 on Monday…for half hour session 🙄


----------



## IanM (Mar 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Oh we just use the exact same cycle every time in our house - it's called Easy Care.
		
Click to expand...

The official term for that is a "bloke wash!"


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2022)

Not being able to login on the Druids Golf website, in fact, it won't even let me access the website!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Oh we just use the exact same cycle every time in our house - it's called Easy Care. There's at least another 10 possible settings that have never been touched.
		
Click to expand...

In our house it's always 40 degrees cotton wash.

Same with the oven. It's fan assisted so everything cooks at 180 degrees. Don't know why they bother with other temperatures.


----------



## drdel (Mar 24, 2022)

Telephone chat with car dealership

Dealer "you bill is £££££s how will you pay"
Me "by card as usual"
Dealer "Ah but under new regs we cant take card payments"
Me "Okay you colleted the car, I'm not driving to pay"
Dealer "  We will send a proforma invoice by email, please ay that"

30mins later..
Dealer "You haven't paid"
Me. "yes I paid"
Dealer "What account?"
Me "the account number and sort code on your invoice"
Dealer "Ah but that's HO account1"
Me " so how do I know that; your invoice with your bank data"
Dealer "Ah but under the new regs you need to follow a link and pay by card"
Me "I'm not a Medium and only bank details were on the proforma. If you dont want customers to pay to that account why the ***** is it on your invoice!!!"


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			Not being able to login on the Druids Golf website, in fact, it won't even let me access the website!
		
Click to expand...


sites down ahead of a relaunch i think


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			Not being able to login on the Druids Golf website, in fact, it won't even let me access the website!
		
Click to expand...

May not be a bad thing. You'll only spend a fortune. Looks like the site is locked ahead of their launch tomorrow


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My last one did, the current one opens instantly as it finishes. Same mfr, different models. It used to irritate the heck out of me as well. Poor tech.
		
Click to expand...

Its a legal requirement to have a lock on the door.
The older way is a PTC (positive temperature coeffeicient) bi metal strip within the door lock, so as current went through it it got hot, the bi metal strip bent and engaged the pin locking the door slider. Because it's a PTC bi metal strip, the resistance got higher as it got hotter, so the temeprature actually stayed the same and it caused no problems. The needed time to cool down and unbend after the voltage was taken away from it, hence the (normally) 2 minute delay.
The newer way is an instantainious lock device, easier for the user, not so for the man repairing the damned things


----------



## Wilson (Mar 24, 2022)

drdel said:



			Telephone chat with car dealership

Dealer "you bill is £££££s how will you pay"
Me "by card as usual"
Dealer "Ah but under new regs we cant take card payments"
Me "Okay you colleted the car, I'm not driving to pay"
Dealer "  We will send a proforma invoice by email, please ay that"

30mins later..
Dealer "You haven't paid"
Me. "yes I paid"
Dealer "What account?"
Me "the account number and sort code on your invoice"
Dealer "Ah but that's HO account1"
Me " so how do I know that; your invoice with your bank data"
Dealer "Ah but under the new regs you need to follow a link and pay by card"
Me "I'm not a Medium and only bank details were on the proforma. If you dont want customers to pay to that account why the ***** is it on your invoice!!!"
		
Click to expand...

I’d be interested to know what regs they were hiding behind.


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2022)

Hayfever

Seems early!!!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 25, 2022)

The traveller headstone controversy.    I mean it's only 10 feet high, flags, coloured lights and plays music in a regular cemetery and goes against every planning regulation.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 25, 2022)

drdel said:



			Telephone chat with car dealership

Dealer "you bill is £££££s how will you pay"
Me "by card as usual"
Dealer "Ah but under new regs we cant take card payments"
Me "Okay you colleted the car, I'm not driving to pay"
Dealer "  We will send a proforma invoice by email, please ay that"

30mins later..
Dealer "You haven't paid"
Me. "yes I paid"
Dealer "What account?"
Me "the account number and sort code on your invoice"
Dealer "Ah but that's HO account1"
Me " so how do I know that; your invoice with your bank data"
Dealer "Ah but under the new regs you need to follow a link and pay by card"
Me "I'm not a Medium and only bank details were on the proforma. If you dont want customers to pay to that account why the ***** is it on your invoice!!!"
		
Click to expand...

That should be on the joke thread. From my dealings with companies these days I really share your thread. cannot work out the word with 5 *’s. If it had been 4 no problem.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 25, 2022)

Listening to BBC 1 o’clock News and the wether presenter said clocks go back but the clock was going forward. the newsreader never commented, perhaps recorded. My wife said they were both women so it is allowed. I exclaimed that I could not comment on such a sexiest remark.


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why not build that in to the end time though? When it says End, it should mean End. Not end plus 2 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Ours is the same, it counts down to 1 minute on the cycle and it's the longest minute ever - it's closer to 10 most times


----------



## IanM (Mar 25, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			Ours is the same, it counts down to 1 minute on the cycle and it's the longest minute ever - it's closer to 10 most times
		
Click to expand...


In Wales they say, "I'm coming now in a minute!"   So? Which is it? Now, or in a minute?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Listening to BBC 1 o’clock News and the wether presenter said clocks go back but the clock was going forward. the newsreader never commented, perhaps recorded. My wife said they were both women so it is allowed. I exclaimed that I could not comment on such a sexiest remark.
		
Click to expand...

Just remember that there's more than one definition of 'back', even excluding the physical/body one end/or the '= reverse' one.
In this case, it _could_ be that clocks 'reverts to' DST. Though that still seems the wrong way round to be describing it.
And FWIW, the physical 'back' can be a misnomer too. The 'back' of a horse, for example, is actually the 'top' of it! The back in the expression 'back of beyond' is deemed to be 'even further away' (or maybe a pub)!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 25, 2022)

When all the contestants on Four in a Bed are far too nice to each other and the Friday afternoon acrimony is non-existant...how very disappointing!!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 25, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Just remember that there's more than one definition of 'back', even excluding the physical/body one end/or the '= reverse' one.
In this case, it _could_ be that clocks 'reverts to' DST. Though that still seems the wrong way round to be describing it.
And FWIW, the physical 'back' can be a misnomer too. The 'back' of a horse, for example, is actually the 'top' of it! The back in the expression 'back of beyond' is deemed to be 'even further away' (or maybe a pub)!
		
Click to expand...



Yawn

It's 3oTT's Random Irritation.
Bore off.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 25, 2022)

An email this afternoon asking for a meeting to understand what we want from a company going forward in terms of permit submissions.  The irritation is that there have already been permits submitted for it; if you want our help, ask what we want and then submit them; alternatively submit them and then work out what we want from the feedback. But not the way it’s been done.

And the first permit that has been submitted is the biggest bunch of bull crap I’ve received in nearly 10 years doing this job.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Yawn

It's 3oTT's Random Irritation.
Bore off.
		
Click to expand...

Sums up 95%+ of the entire thread imo!


----------



## fundy (Mar 25, 2022)

Bathrooms and kitchen suppliers/showrooms - we dont all want grey!!!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 26, 2022)

We're not going abroad this year, it's the big 4 0 next year so we'd like to do a few holidays then.
Thought I'd see what we could do at home, 3 nights in a Welsh cottage....£2000. Nah, you're alright.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			Bathrooms and kitchen suppliers/showrooms - we dont all want grey!!!!
		
Click to expand...

But they come with a free 'live, laugh, love sign.'


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			Hayfever

Seems early!!!
		
Click to expand...

Think I mentioned to you last year about the injection I had for it. Get it sorted early mate, really helped me.


----------



## Dando (Mar 26, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The traveller headstone controversy.    I mean it's only 10 feet high, flags, coloured lights and plays music in a regular cemetery and goes against every planning regulation.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but those complaining about it are racist 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 26, 2022)

Harrods. The most pointless shop on earth. Missus wanted to go there yesterday on her birthday, so we did. Everything is sectioned off from each other like some sort of maze so you can't even figure out where you've been. Almost anything you look at thinking "that's quite nice" ends up being 700 quid or something. And the few things that aren't stupidly priced you can still buy cheaper in literally any other shop anyway. We were in there for about 3 hours and didn't even buy anything. Waste of time.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Harrods. The most pointless shop on earth. Missus wanted to go there yesterday on her birthday, so we did. Everything is sectioned off from each other like some sort of maze so you can't even figure out where you've been. Almost anything you look at thinking "that's quite nice" ends up being 700 quid or something. And the few things that aren't stupidly priced you can still buy cheaper in literally any other shop anyway. We were in there for about 3 hours and didn't even buy anything. Waste of time. 

Click to expand...

Should have come out on the lash with me instead 😂


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2022)

Arriving at the club this morning to caddy only to find the starter had given me the wrong time, do not needed till 12 50 rather than 10. Gave up my game with the boys for nothing🙄


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Harrods. The most pointless shop on earth. Missus wanted to go there yesterday on her birthday, so we did. Everything is sectioned off from each other like some sort of maze so you can't even figure out where you've been. Almost anything you look at thinking "that's quite nice" ends up being 700 quid or something. And the few things that aren't stupidly priced you can still buy cheaper in literally any other shop anyway. We were in there for about 3 hours and didn't even buy anything. Waste of time. 

Click to expand...

Should have gone to Liberty...that's where my Mrs prefers to go to pretend we can afford to buy expensive stuff and it's a lovely store.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Harrods. The most pointless shop on earth. Missus wanted to go there yesterday on her birthday, so we did. Everything is sectioned off from each other like some sort of maze so you can't even figure out where you've been. Almost anything you look at thinking "that's quite nice" ends up being 700 quid or something. And the few things that aren't stupidly priced you can still buy cheaper in literally any other shop anyway. We were in there for about 3 hours and didn't even buy anything. Waste of time. 

Click to expand...

I remember the days when you bought something, anything cheap (!), just to get a green carrier bag. I wonder what they charge for those nowadays?!

I used to work in Knightsbridge so was a frequent visitor - by the time I finished working there my bank manager wanted my cheque book back!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2022)

The ref in Bristol/Saracens match - must be seeing a different game and it appears Saracens getting the rub at the moment - he might as well just give them the points 🤬🤬


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2022)

Mate at the club having had cancer surgery on his mouth now back in for an operation for lymphoma. Prognosis very guarded at this time and hoping they have got to it in time


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 26, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mate at the club having had cancer surgery on his mouth now back in for an operation for lymphoma. Prognosis very guarded at this time and hoping they have got to it in time
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for him Homer. 
Hope he makes a full recovery. 🤞


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2022)

1. Went for a lovely lunch with the wife and daughter , shame some guy on the table behind couldn’t stop swearing every other word - and in front of his own kids as well 

2. A very popular and all round great guy being diagnosed with cancer at a young age - why does it always have to be the nice guys , plenty of complete throbbers out there who should be at the head of the queue 🤬


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Harrods. The most pointless shop on earth. Missus wanted to go there yesterday on her birthday, so we did. Everything is sectioned off from each other like some sort of maze so you can't even figure out where you've been. Almost anything you look at thinking "that's quite nice" ends up being 700 quid or something. And the few things that aren't stupidly priced you can still buy cheaper in literally any other shop anyway. We were in there for about 3 hours and didn't even buy anything. Waste of time. 

Click to expand...

I once found £20 in Harrods, I think other folk were to posh to bend over and pick it up.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2022)

Probably a naïve question, but 
Why are wholesale energy prices rising at such a high rate? 
Have the production costs actually risen at the same rate?
Are the workers being paid at a higher rate?
Is there a genuine shortage ?
Or is it just greed by the monopoly producers?


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Probably a naïve question, but
Why are wholesale energy prices rising at such a high rate?
Have the production costs actually risen at the same rate?
Are the workers being paid at a higher rate?
Is there a genuine shortage ?
Or is it just greed by the monopoly producers?
		
Click to expand...


Oil was $40 a barrel in Oct 2020, $65 a barrel in Dec 2021, went as high as $125 a barrel this month currently around the $110 mark

In short yes, oil price which underpins energy costs has gone up massively


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Fingers crossed for him Homer.
Hope he makes a full recovery. 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Went down about 4.00 today so waiting on news


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			Oil was $40 a barrel in Oct 2020, $65 a barrel in Dec 2021, went as high as $125 a barrel this month currently around the $110 mark

In short yes, oil price which underpins energy costs has gone up massively
		
Click to expand...

But why ?


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			But why ?
		
Click to expand...

Whys oil price gone up? Supply and demand, war in Ukraine the big factor currently in the price


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 27, 2022)

Not even sure why I checked... But came to light today that the Mrs car MOT ran out on 7th January.  How the hell she's been driving around for nearly 3 months without getting pulled etc is beyond me.

Then to add extra inconvenience the earliest MOT and service we can book is 8th April .

Never screwed this up before. Very annoying.


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			Not even sure why I checked... But came to light today that the Mrs car MOT ran out on 7th January.  How the hell she's been driving around for nearly 3 months without getting pulled etc is beyond me.

Then to add extra inconvenience the earliest MOT and service we can book is 8th April .

Never screwed this up before. Very annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Wifes sister booked hers in the other week and was shocked to find it was expired, she was adamant it expired in March, it did, however it was March last year!!!!! Been 11 months without it


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			Not even sure why I checked... But came to light today that the Mrs car MOT ran out on 7th January.  How the hell she's been driving around for nearly 3 months without getting pulled etc is beyond me.

Then to add extra inconvenience the earliest MOT and service we can book is 8th April .

Never screwed this up before. Very annoying.
		
Click to expand...

 I didn't tick the MOT reminder box on the road tax form and was driving around with no MOT for 2 months   I only discovered it when the road tax was due.
Please don't report me, I was hardly out honest


----------



## cliveb (Mar 27, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I didn't tick the MOT reminder box on the road tax form and was driving around with no MOT for 2 months   I only discovered it when the road tax was due.
Please don't report me, I was hardly out honest 

Click to expand...

I was about to bemoan the fact that the DVLA don't send a reminder that your MOT is due, but then saw your post. I've never noticed the reminder box you mention. Mind you, I renew my road tax online so don't inspect the form in detail. I'm pretty sure that if such an option was offered when renewing online I'd have seen it - which I haven't.


----------



## drdel (Mar 27, 2022)

^^^ I guess most people have a diary (paper or electronic) - it's a rather good idea. You can put information you need reminding about eg MoT, etc, etc


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 27, 2022)

drdel said:



			^^^ I guess most people have a diary (paper or electronic) - it's a rather good idea. You can put information you need reminding about eg MoT, etc, etc
		
Click to expand...

Or, in the case of MOT, ticker the 'Reminder' box.


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2022)

Sky Sports News showing Will Smith and Chris Rock at the bloody Oscars ceremony.
I'm not interested.
It's not sports news.
Who even cares?
If I gave a toss, I'd be watching ITV or BBC!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2022)

Will Smith.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2022)

Had a restaurant booked for 16 people on Saturday for my wife's birthday with friends. When I got there they gave out drinks menus, with cocktails, wine list, etc. But as I was about to order he says "oh we no longer sell alcohol by the way". I said is this a joke? "No sorry, we've changed our policy this week." Can buy alcohol from elsewhere and pay corkage then? No. Why in God's name did you not phone your customers who had bookings with you to let them know about this development?? We asked to speak to the manager, but our request was refused and said manager just wandered off to sit outside having a coffee. Absolutely staggering lack of customer service. We walked out and managed to get a last minute booking elsewhere, luckily.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Had a restaurant booked for 16 people on Saturday for my wife's birthday with friends. When I got there they gave out drinks menus, with cocktails, wine list, etc. But as I was about to order he says "oh we no longer sell alcohol by the way". I said is this a joke? "No sorry, we've changed our policy this week." Can buy alcohol from elsewhere and pay corkage then? No. Why in God's name did you not phone your customers who had bookings with you to let them know about this development?? We asked to speak to the manager, but our request was refused and said manager just wandered off to sit outside having a coffee. Absolutely staggering lack of customer service. We walked out and managed to get a last minute booking elsewhere, luckily.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds more like they lost their licence rather than changed their policy


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Sounds more like they lost their licence rather than changed their policy
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what we thought! Still need to inform customers who have party bookings I would say.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Exactly what we thought! Still need to inform customers who have party bookings I would say.
		
Click to expand...

Prob didn't want to risk losing more money


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Prob didn't want to risk losing more money
		
Click to expand...

Well they still lost our money, only they earned themselves a 1* Google review as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2022)

Can't seem to use my credit card for online or app purchases anymore. Keeps getting bounced back for some new security setting - HSBC support reckons it's the retailers who haven't adjusted for it and nothing wrong on the card. 🤔


----------



## Neilds (Mar 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Can't seem to use my credit card for online or app purchases anymore. Keeps getting bounced back for some new security setting - HSBC support reckons it's the retailers who haven't adjusted for it and nothing wrong on the card. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Surely this is in the wrong thread? Things that gladden the heart 🤪


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 28, 2022)

Did you not get the memo?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



View attachment 42014


Did you not get the memo?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't help me if the bloody retailers aren't prepared! Not much I can do is there? I've been having to use my debit instead, normally prefer to use the credit card for online stuff.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 28, 2022)

I think you’re being harsh. They only had over two years to prepare for new FCA rules. 😂


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Doesn't help me if the bloody retailers aren't prepared! Not much I can do is there? I've been having to use my debit instead, normally prefer to use the credit card for online stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I've been doing these extra checks with Starling for almost 2 years. It's so easy and doesn't take anytime at all. Have you not set up your banking app on your phone to go through these? It's a doddle.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I've been doing these extra checks with Starling for almost 2 years. It's so easy and doesn't take anytime at all. Have you not set up your banking app on your phone to go through these? It's a doddle.
		
Click to expand...

HSBC said it's the retailers, not the card or me that can do anything about it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Exactly what we thought! Still need to inform customers who have party bookings I would say.
		
Click to expand...

Me, a crap review on TripAdvisor required.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			HSBC said it's the retailers, not the card or me that can do anything about it.
		
Click to expand...

You say it's the retailer (which it is) but if you set up your app fully it should work 

Tesco Bank is My credit card, every now and then it needs this , it directs me to the app to press aurherise and do my finger print

Make sure they have your up to date information


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			HSBC said it's the retailers, not the card or me that can do anything about it.
		
Click to expand...

They would do wouldn't they. All I can tell you is Starling Bank have been doing it for almost 2 years, and now Halifax and Barclaycard are also doing it. I suspect HSBC haven't bothered to implement the extra security measures until they are forced to.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			You say it's the retailer (which it is) but if you set up your app fully it should work

Tesco Bank is My credit card, every now and then it needs this , it directs me to the app to press aurherise and do my finger print

Make sure they have your up to date information
		
Click to expand...

I did all that while using Uber Eats today and it still didn't advance my order in the app, i.e it didn't work. Did it twice and it still wouldn't confirm the order.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I did all that while using Uber Eats today and it still didn't advance my order in the app, i.e it didn't work. Did it twice and it still wouldn't confirm the order.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they think your bad credit lol


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I did all that while using Uber Eats today and it still didn't advance my order in the app, i.e it didn't work. Did it twice and it still wouldn't confirm the order.
		
Click to expand...

With the Starling Bank app, you are asked to approve the purchase through the app or sometimes enter a 6 digit number it's created.
Barclaycard and Halifax bank text you a 6 digit code to enter.
I suspect you may not have given your bank your current mobile number, either that or HSBC aren't worth bothering with


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 28, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			With the Starling Bank app, you are asked to approve the purchase through the app or sometimes enter a 6 digit number it's created.
Barclaycard and Halifax bank text you a 6 digit code to enter.
I suspect you may not have given your bank your current mobile number, either that or HSBC aren't worth bothering with

Click to expand...

Nope, definitely not an HSBC problem. I've been receiving the texts with the 6 digit codes from HSBC when I've been making online purchases. It's a pain in the backside if I'm offshore with no phone signal and want to buy something. Have to get Mrs Colch to order it from home.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 28, 2022)

The roller coaster ride of putting a 2.5 year old to bed.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 28, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			The roller coaster ride of putting a 2.5 year old to bed.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain.

The almost 5 year old is a doddle 

The twins (1.5 years) have just decided to get a bit easier but randomly they decide it's time to be completely awake.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I feel your pain.

The almost 5 year old is a doddle 

The twins (1.5 years) have just decided to get a bit easier but randomly they decide it's time to be completely awake.
		
Click to expand...

You’re going to be in trouble soon with the lighter evenings. Kids logic, if it’s not dark it isn’t bedtime. Good luck.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 28, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			You’re going to be in trouble soon with the lighter evenings. Kids logic, if it’s not dark it isn’t bedtime. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

One step ahead of them. Stick up black out blinds go up from now until winter .. there brilliant lol


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I feel your pain.

The almost 5 year old is a doddle

The twins (1.5 years) have just decided to get a bit easier but randomly they decide it's time to be completely awake.
		
Click to expand...

Going through a mummy obsessed phase at the minute. I get the full range of Daddy go away, to her eventually calming down and telling me she loves me. It’s a lovely process that takes about an hour.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Going through a mummy obsessed phase at the minute. I get the full range of Daddy go away, to her eventually calming down and telling me she loves me. It’s a lovely process that takes about an hour.
		
Click to expand...

Took a while for the eldest to grow out of that lol 

We have to just push through with the twins, we Lucky youngest twin doesn't care and is so chilled because her sister my god. Screams through bath. Only mummy may get her dressed and screams until bottle is in lol 

Luckily this last fortnight they have both gone off being rocked and just want to be laid down , ofc diva needs a hand hold for 5 mins but chilled just walk out room and she's gone lol


----------



## Don Barzini (Mar 29, 2022)

People doggedly queuing in the two (stationary) inside lanes of the motorway, while over a mile of third lane lies empty before the roadworks that are closing it. Caused a big delay on the roundabout of the joining junction.

And yes. When I joined, I correctly used the outside lane.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Dando (Mar 29, 2022)

when you forget to move your finger while chopping onions


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2022)

cliveb said:



			I was about to bemoan the fact that the DVLA don't send a reminder that your MOT is due, but then saw your post. I've never noticed the reminder box you mention. Mind you, I renew my road tax online so don't inspect the form in detail. I'm pretty sure that if such an option was offered when renewing online I'd have seen it - which I haven't.
		
Click to expand...

Google MOT reminder


----------



## Dando (Mar 29, 2022)

a pub has decided to rename a popular lunch as a "ploughperson's lunch"


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 29, 2022)

Druids Golf. Again.

Despite unsubscribing to comms on multiple occasions and emailing them to ask them to stop, as I would not be purchasing any more of their cheap tat. I’m still getting messages from them. Grrr


----------



## Rooter (Mar 29, 2022)

For all of you guys forgetting MOT etc, a friend of mine created an app that even in free mode will remind you of your MOT. Also it's good for checking random cars that have annoyed you etc!! 

Its called 'Vehicle Smart'


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 29, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Druids Golf. Again.

Despite unsubscribing to comms on multiple occasions and emailing them to ask them to stop, as I would not be purchasing any more of their cheap tat. I’m still getting messages from them. Grrr
		
Click to expand...

Simple enough to Block them or declare them to be Spam - at least in Gmail.


----------



## fundy (Mar 29, 2022)

Finding out the bathroom floor level change is about 32mm across a 2m span, gonna be more work than i thought to level and longer without a bathroom

Gonna be one smelly fundy in May lol


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 29, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Going through a mummy obsessed phase at the minute. I get the full range of Daddy go away, to her eventually calming down and telling me she loves me. It’s a lovely process that takes about an hour.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 29, 2022)

Just turned on the TV and Eastenders happened to be on. Watched for about 20 seconds. OMG, what a depressing program.


----------



## cliveb (Mar 29, 2022)

fundy said:



			Finding out the bathroom floor level change is about 32mm across a 2m span, gonna be more work than i thought to level and longer without a bathroom
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like that could be an ideal drop to install a wet room?


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 29, 2022)

Posters who should be on Mumsnet


----------



## fundy (Mar 29, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Sounds like that could be an ideal drop to install a wet room?
		
Click to expand...


not Mrs f's dream bathroom  going to have to level the concrete floor sadly


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2022)

fundy said:



			not Mrs f's dream bathroom  going to have to level the concrete floor sadly
		
Click to expand...

Would it be cheaper to change wife's?


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 29, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Would it be cheaper to change wife's?
		
Click to expand...

As Ray Parlour says “it’s always cheaper to keep her”


----------



## fundy (Mar 29, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Would it be cheaper to change wife's?
		
Click to expand...


you want me to go all Will Smith on you


----------



## chellie (Mar 29, 2022)

Job hunting and job adverts. Since when has part time working been a 34 hour week.


----------



## fundy (Mar 29, 2022)

chellie said:



			Job hunting and job adverts. Since when has part time working been a 34 hour week.
		
Click to expand...


if a company thinks 34 hrs is part time then its nice of them to let you know theyre not the sort of firm you want to work for imo


----------



## Mudball (Mar 30, 2022)

When Martin Lewis is seen as better option than Dom Raab and the Chancellor....


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2022)

Due to play today, but on getting up this morning only to find it had snowed overnight.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2022)

Mudball said:



			When Martin Lewis is seen as better option than Dom Raab and the Chancellor....
		
Click to expand...

Prob because he isn't a complete infraction


----------



## Mudball (Mar 30, 2022)

IKEA is closing its Tottenham store.. not a usual thing for IKEA to close a store.

Hopefully they will return soon and meatballs will be back on menu


----------



## bobmac (Mar 30, 2022)

Mudball said:



			IKEA is closing its Tottenham store.. not a usual thing for IKEA to close a store.

Hopefully they will return soon and meatballs will be back on menu
		
Click to expand...

Shhhh
https://www.recipetineats.com/swedish-meatballs/


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

Why do people who have been in the armed forces or police feel the need to mention it all the time 🤷🏼‍♂️

We’ve a new PM at work. In every meeting he starts at least one sentence with “when I was in the RAF”. Which is then usually followed by a story completely unrelated to the issue being discussed.


----------



## Mudball (Mar 30, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Shhhh
https://www.recipetineats.com/swedish-meatballs/

Click to expand...

wow..  this will make a small dent in the $2b they make in meatball sales


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Why do people who have been in the armed forces or police feel the need to mention it all the time 🤷🏼‍♂️

We’ve a new PM at work. In every meeting he starts at least one sentence with “when I was in the RAF”. Which is then usually followed by a story completely unrelated to the issue being discussed.
		
Click to expand...

Does he still use his rank? That one gets me, when senior ex-officers still use their old job title. When you have left the armed forces, in fact, to anyone outside of the forces when you are in them, why would anyone care?


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Does he still use his rank? That one gets me, when senior ex-officers still use their old job title. When you have left the armed forces, in fact, to anyone outside of the forces when you are in them, why would anyone care?
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully not. Or he’s not yet mentioned it that I have heard.

He is now affectionately know as Lord Flashheart though.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Thankfully not. Or he’s not yet mentioned it that I have heard.

He is now affectionately know as Lord Flashheart though.
		
Click to expand...

We have a lot of ex military in our place 

Only 1 mentions it tho

Ironically the one who's proven to be a liar and never served..


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Does he still use his rank? That one gets me, when senior ex-officers still use their old job title. When you have left the armed forces, in fact, to anyone outside of the forces when you are in them, why would anyone care?
		
Click to expand...

It's worse when their partners do it.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 30, 2022)

Got my stage 2 meeting coming up on Friday. Two days to prepare to be told I've got to stay and no VR.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			We have a lot of ex military in our place

Only 1 mentions it tho

Ironically the one who's proven to be a liar and never served..
		
Click to expand...

I think they're like the proper rich - if you really are you don't feel the need to keep mentioning it. So if you served with anything like active service and/or success then you don't feel the need to broadcast it at every opportunity.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I think they're like the proper rich - if you really are you don't feel the need to keep mentioning it. So if you served with anything like active service and/or success then you don't feel the need to broadcast it at every opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

I agree
(Cpl Bob Mac Ret'd)


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Why do people who have been in the armed forces or police feel the need to mention it all the time 🤷🏼‍♂️

We’ve a new PM at work. In every meeting he starts at least one sentence with “when I was in the RAF”. Which is then usually followed by a story completely unrelated to the issue being discussed.
		
Click to expand...

I sometimes work with and ex old bill and as well as telling you he was a plod, he also uses a police style notepad thing in meetings..


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2022)

Personalised number plates...

I don't mind d that people want to spend their money on these things..it's their money....
But..
When they move the spacings to try to spell,out their name and, well, it just doesn't......it doesn't remotely spell anythjng
And if the only people who do know what it means are those that own the car...what's the point?


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Personalised number plates...

I don't mind d that people want to spend their money on these things..it's their money....
But..
When they move the spacings to try to spell,out their name and, well, it just doesn't......*it doesn't remotely spell anythjng*
And if the only people who do know what it means are those that own the car...what's the point?
		
Click to expand...

Freudian slip?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Personalised number plates...

I don't mind d that people want to spend their money on these things..it's their money....
But..
When they move the spacings to try to spell,out their name and, well, it just doesn't......it doesn't remotely spell anythjng
And if the only people who do know what it means are those that own the car...what's the point?
		
Click to expand...

We have plates on both the cars.. one of them is obvious, other only means something to us

Tbh. It just makes it easier for the wife to remember the number plate 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Red devil (Mar 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I think they're like the proper rich - if you really are you don't feel the need to keep mentioning it. So if you served with anything like active service and/or success then you don't feel the need to broadcast it at every opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

I work with a retired RSM Scots Guards,never mentions his military career. On the other hand lad who's in the TA would have you believe he was Andy Mcnab


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Personalised number plates...

I don't mind d that people want to spend their money on these things..it's their money....
But..
When they move the spacings to try to spell,out their name and, well, it just doesn't......it doesn't remotely spell anythjng
And if the only people who do know what it means are those that own the car...what's the point?
		
Click to expand...

All personalised number plates are the same as the one that says...

PEN one five.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 30, 2022)

Red devil said:



			I work with a retired RSM Scots Guards,never mentions his military career. On the other hand lad who's in the TA would have you believe he was Andy Mcnab
		
Click to expand...

Not Gareth Keenan is it?


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			All personalised number plates are the same as the one that says...

PEN one five.
		
Click to expand...

Oops, do you have an issue with them.
I can't see the issue with a genuine cherished plate, but I can see the issue with incorrectly spaced ones as Imurg mentioned.
Mine was left to me by my late father ...................... is he the PEN15, or is it me.
Just curious.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 30, 2022)

Slime said:



			Oops, do you have an issue with them.
I can't see the issue with a genuine cherished plate, but I can see the issue with incorrectly spaced ones as Imurg mentioned.
Mine was left to me by my late father ...................... is he the PEN15, or is it me.
Just curious.
		
Click to expand...

I find them all amusing. In that way, they are all the same to me.
You may answer your own question.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 30, 2022)

chellie said:



			Job hunting and job adverts. Since when has part time working been a 34 hour week.
		
Click to expand...

Teacher 👍 it’s only 32.5 hrs a week 😉😁


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 30, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Teacher 👍 it’s only 32.5 hrs a week 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

And spend the rest of the week on social media complaining how much work they have to do 😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Personalised number plates...

I don't mind d that people want to spend their money on these things..it's their money....
But..
When they move the spacings to try to spell,out their name and, well, it just doesn't......it doesn't remotely spell anythjng
And if the only people who do know what it means are those that own the car...what's the point?
		
Click to expand...

Lost count the amount of times I have nearly crashed the car laughing whilst following K444REN/Karen or AN OTHER.


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2022)

Slime said:



			Mine was left to me by my late father ...................... is he the PEN15, or is it me.
Just curious.
		
Click to expand...




Voyager EMH said:



			I find them all amusing. In that way, they are all the same to me.
You may answer your own question.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, thought not.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Personalised number plates...

I don't mind d that people want to spend their money on these things..it's their money....
But..
When they move the spacings to try to spell,out their name and, well, it just doesn't......it doesn't remotely spell anythjng
And if the only people who do know what it means are those that own the car...what's the point?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been saying this for years. Unless it spells out a proper word or name with no ambiguity then it is utterly pointless.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2022)

And, for the 100 millionth time...
RIP STRIPS THAT DON'T BLOODY RIP!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			And, for the 100 millionth time...
RIP STRIPS THAT DON'T BLOODY RIP!!!

Click to expand...

you been purchasing stuff from Hamazon again ?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 30, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			I’ve been saying this for years. Unless it spells out a proper word or name with no ambiguity then it is utterly pointless.
		
Click to expand...

 Missis T has a personalised number plate with her proper Name on it and mine ( well nearly ) she found it whilst I was looking for a plate for a VXR  Corsa I had at the time. Anyway she rang the DVLA as it was on there site. She gave them the plate number and was read out a written contract over the phone which stipulated you cannot move any letters or numbers, or alter letters or numbers. Missis T agreed to the contract. 
So Missis T then had a natter with the guy at the DVLA about the last four digits on the plate and why she choose them. She mentioned they are similar to my name. The guy said “ oh heck”. Missis T asked what the problem was. He then went onto explain that the DVLA check all number plates being released and if any can make names, there is a premium to pay. Especially plates that can make double names. Like the one she had just bought. Missis T acting thick asked “how can the last four digits make a name“ He replied “ well it would not be to hard to make AN07 look like ANDY”. Missis T reminded the guy that he had just read out a verbal contract saying you are not allowed to do that. He just laughed And said”  you have just bought a plate under half the price it should of been”.


----------



## RichA (Mar 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Why do people who have been in the armed forces or police feel the need to mention it all the time 🤷🏼‍♂️

We’ve a new PM at work. In every meeting he starts at least one sentence with “when I was in the RAF”. Which is then usually followed by a story completely unrelated to the issue being discussed.
		
Click to expand...

You'll probably find that they are actually a minority of ex-services and cops who are equally irritating to their former colleagues as they are to you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



*Why do people who have been in the armed forces or police feel the need to mention it all the time 🤷🏼‍♂️*

We’ve a new PM at work. In every meeting he starts at least one sentence with “when I was in the RAF”. Which is then usually followed by a story completely unrelated to the issue being discussed.
		
Click to expand...

Surely it’s “why do a small minority..” 

prob safer that way than lumping a whole group in together.

There are lots and lots who won’t mention once or even want to talk about it


----------



## Red devil (Mar 30, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Not Gareth Keenan is it?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate  no names. But not him


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 30, 2022)

Red devil said:



			Sorry mate  no names. But not him
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂 You've never watched the Office then?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			😂😂😂 You've never watched the Office then?
		
Click to expand...

I was in the territorial army for 3 years and you couldn't muck around there.. it was sort of one of the rules


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 30, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely it’s “why do a small minority..”

prob safer that way than lumping a whole group in together.

There are lots and lots who won’t mention once or even want to talk about it
		
Click to expand...

No, it's make a sweeping generalisation and tar everyone with the same brush.

Now if only I could think who the poster is who loves to pick up others for making sweeping generalisations...


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Why do people who have been in the armed forces or police feel the need to mention it all the time 🤷🏼‍♂️
...
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely it’s “why do a small minority..”
...
		
Click to expand...

Surely, it's simply 'some'!
I had a day as a guest of the Airline Pilots Golf Society and was teamed up with Retired Air Chief Marshall Sir Patrick Hine. I used my normal 'greeting' of 'Sir' to which he replied 'No no, just call me Paddy'. Great swing (and compny) but weird putting stroke - that he explained was his 'solution' to the yips!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Surely, it's simply 'some'!
I had a day as a guest of the Airline Pilots Golf Society and was teamed up with Retired Air Chief Marshall Sir Patrick Hine. I used my normal 'greeting' of 'Sir' to which he replied 'No no, just call me Paddy'. Great swing (and compny) but weird putting stroke - that he explained was his 'solution' to the yips!
		
Click to expand...

He probably had a  Messerschmitt  or a Focke-Wulf twitch 🤣


----------



## bobmac (Mar 31, 2022)

Woke up this morning expecting light rain, according to the Windows weather app.
According to Netweather.TV said overnight snow.
We've got about an inch of the white stuff and still coming down
Windows weather app....removed


----------



## Imurg (Mar 31, 2022)

Some of the threads on this Forum....


----------



## bobmac (Mar 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Some of the threads on this Forum....
View attachment 42043

Click to expand...

They keeps the pedants happy


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 31, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Knock it down and start again 

Click to expand...

Is usually the cheapest option.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 31, 2022)

Why the 10 post per day limit cannot be extended to a few more people. Happy to release the current ones from their ankle bracelets and replace with others!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Why the 10 post per day limit cannot be extended to a few more people. Happy to release the current ones from their ankle bracelets and replace with others!
		
Click to expand...

10 posts a day 😳 what would I do with my time after 8.00 am. 😁


----------



## drdel (Mar 31, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Why the 10 post per day limit cannot be extended to a few more people. Happy to release the current ones from their ankle bracelets and replace with others!
		
Click to expand...

10 per day! That is at least 5 too many...


----------



## Dando (Mar 31, 2022)

when your step daughter gets in at 3am, wakes you up and then you hardly sleep before getting up at 6.30 and getting ready for a full days work. If she's not working then she'll probably spend all day in bed


----------



## cliveb (Mar 31, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			And spend the rest of the week on social media complaining how much work they have to do 😂
		
Click to expand...

My random irritation for today is the people who think teachers have it easy.
My daughter is a primary school teacher and when you factor in the preparation and marking work it's often about 60 hours a week.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2022)

I’m randomly irritated by the fact that I can’t share my current random irritation because some on here behaved like 5 year olds and got topics banned.


----------



## RichA (Mar 31, 2022)

cliveb said:



			My random irritation for today is the people who think teachers have it easy.
My daughter is a primary school teacher and when you factor in the preparation and marking work it's often about 60 hours a week.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. MrsA teaches secondary. She'll be working at home every day during the 2 week easter holiday, apart from the 2 or 3 days that she's actually going to to school to help kids who are behind with their practical work.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2022)

My mate's 50th birthday pressie was a 9.10 tee time today at The Old Course.
He arrived on time to find the course was closed temporarily because of frost.
The course re-opened at 10 am but his tee time had been moved to 14.40 .
He is randomly irritated.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 31, 2022)

Automatic gear selectors in cars.
If you want to go backwards, you push the gear selector forwards and if you want to go forwards, you pull the gear selector backwards


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			My mate's 50th birthday pressie was a 9.10 tee time today at The Old Course.
He arrived on time to find the course was closed temporarily because of frost.
The course re-opened at 10 am but his tee time had been moved to 14.40 .
He is randomly irritated.
		
Click to expand...

...and you weren't invited to join him?  Some mate


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2022)

India Willoughby. 🤬🤬


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			India Willoughby. 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

What's he "Bravely" done now?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 31, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			My mate's 50th birthday pressie was a 9.10 tee time today at The Old Course.
He arrived on time to find the course was closed temporarily because of frost.
The course re-opened at 10 am but his tee time had been moved to 14.40 .
He is randomly irritated.
		
Click to expand...

Happened to us but we weren't even given a later tee time as it was rammed. I was beyond upset. So I hung around the starter's hut once the course re-opened and a two-ball (Father and Son) checked in and I asked if we could join them. They said yes and were an absolute delight. We all had caddies and had the best laugh.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			What's he "Bravely" done now?
		
Click to expand...

Standing up to the bullying of Emily Bridges who as a transgender woman has been banned from racing in women’s cycling events on the Jeremy Vine show. Played the old transphobic card when Sharron Davies shouted her down.


----------



## IanM (Mar 31, 2022)

My regular playing partners moaning that they haven't been invited on last last few trips to "top courses" then, when a space comes up at Swinley, you offer it only to be told "blimey, I am not paying that much for a round of golf!"


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Standing up to the bullying of Emily Bridges who as a transgender woman has been banned from racing in women’s cycling events on the Jeremy Vine show. Played the old transphobic card when Sharron Davies shouted her down.
		
Click to expand...


Sharon obviously never got the memo that we now live in a time where intelligent people are being silenced so that stupid people won't be offended.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Standing up to the bullying of Emily Bridges who as a transgender woman has been banned from racing in women’s cycling events on the Jeremy Vine show. Played the old transphobic card when Sharron Davies shouted her down.
		
Click to expand...

Just caught bits of this BIM, what exactly went off. 🤔


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2022)

IanM said:



			My regular playing partners moaning that they haven't been invited on last last few trips to "top courses" then, when a space comes up at Swinley, you offer it only to be told "blimey, I am not paying that much for a round of golf!"
		
Click to expand...

I do a pit golf day every year. A guy contacted me and said he was bogged off coz I never asked him Last year. I told him “ one of your playing partners told me you had said you couldn’t play as your son was getting married that day” he said “ yes but you could if asked me” 😳


----------



## Neilds (Mar 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Standing up to the bullying of Emily Bridges who as a transgender woman has been banned from racing in women’s cycling events on the Jeremy Vine show. Played the old transphobic card when Sharron Davies shouted her down.
		
Click to expand...

I did think that some of the 'facts' that India Willoughby came up with were a bit dubious.  They claimed that Bridges' performance levels  had been monitored by Loughborough Uni over 2 years since they started taking the drugs to reduce testosterone, and they had come down which meant they did not have an advantage over the rest of the women in the competition.  However, Bridges won a male competition a few months ago (Uni Champs) and also got a bronze at the same Champs.  Not sure how this shows they are no longer at a male standard.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 31, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I do a pit golf day every year. A guy contacted me and said he was bogged off coz I never asked him Last year. I told him “ one of your playing partners told me you had said you couldn’t play as your son was getting married that day” he said “ yes but you could if asked me” 😳
		
Click to expand...

Do you have to be a scab to get a invite? 😬


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Standing up to the bullying of Emily Bridges who as a transgender woman has been banned from racing in women’s cycling events on the Jeremy Vine show. Played the old transphobic card when Sharron Davies shouted her down.
		
Click to expand...

Just caught bits of this BIM, what exactly went off. 🤔


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Do you have to be a scab to get a invite? 😬
		
Click to expand...

All are welcome, well nearly all 😉


----------



## Red devil (Mar 31, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			😂😂😂 You've never watched the Office then?
		
Click to expand...

No I haven't.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 31, 2022)

How is this fair 🤬
https://www.kentonline.co.uk/sittin...from-dementia-couple-to-pay-back-just-264814/


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Happened to us but we weren't even given a later tee time as it was rammed. I was beyond upset. So I hung around the starter's hut once the course re-opened and a two-ball (Father and Son) checked in and I asked if we could join them. They said yes and were an absolute delight. We all had caddies and had the best laugh.

View attachment 42046

Click to expand...

He did the same and eventually joined a game at 12.15, just as the snow was forecast


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 31, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Happened to us but we weren't even given a later tee time as it was rammed. I was beyond upset. So I hung around the starter's hut once the course re-opened and a two-ball (Father and Son) checked in and I asked if we could join them. They said yes and were an absolute delight. We all had caddies and had the best laugh.

View attachment 42046

Click to expand...

So a post about 'the bad; the good and the ugly'!


----------



## Carlwm (Mar 31, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The BBC insisting on having Jonathan Davies as a co-commentator when Wales are playing. His knee-jerk oohs and aahs when Wales are on the ball are almost as bad as Carragher!
		
Click to expand...

In Wales, we take a big slug of our tipple every time he bellows "NUMBERS!". It's a great drinking drinking game. Guaranteed to get you sloshed.


----------



## Carlwm (Mar 31, 2022)

IanM said:



			In Wales they say, "I'm coming now in a minute!"   So? Which is it? Now, or in a minute?
		
Click to expand...

It's like manyana but without the sense of urgency.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 31, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			In Wales, we take a big slug of our tipple every time he bellows "NUMBERS!". It's a great drinking drinking game. Guaranteed to get you sloshed. 

Click to expand...

We did something similar on the Sky Sports NFL coverage once.  Someone told the late Kevin Cadle that every time he said "the score in our ball game is", everyone watching at one of the uni's had to down a mouthful.  He was on to it from the start of our seven hour live coverage.  Myself and Nick Halling were laughing helplessly when he kept doing it.   At one point we got an e-mail into the studio from the lads at the uni pleading with him to stop saying it.  We probably put a few of them in hospital that night.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 1, 2022)

No redundancy for me, confirmed today. 
Lucky to have a job I suppose but that payoff would've been lovely.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			No redundancy for me, confirmed today.
Lucky to have a job I suppose but that payoff would've been lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a ying/yang isn't it. I was made redundant twice and the first one after nearly 13 years service was nice. Big deposit on our first house. Second one with minimal pay-out and the stress of finding another job. Would rather have a job in these conditions


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 1, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bit of a ying/yang isn't it. I was made redundant twice and the first one after nearly 13 years service was nice. Big deposit on our first house. Second one with minimal pay-out and the stress of finding another job. Would rather have a job in these conditions
		
Click to expand...

I just fancy a change really, and after 16 years of service it felt like the right time. A pay off would've helped the job search after a decent summer with the kids. 
But on the plus side, I've had a good payrise to ease the blow...which should hopefully pay the gas bill.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 2, 2022)

The evolving English language.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2022)

bobmac said:



			The evolving English language. 

Click to expand...

 That's Hellacious Bob


----------



## paddyc (Apr 3, 2022)

When you get a nice pair of golf shoes in the sale, you receive them the box says UK 11 but they are actually a 10. Contact the company "sorry sir we are right out of 11s now" wtf!


----------



## RichA (Apr 3, 2022)

At MiL's for the day. Asked her if there's any squash for her thirsty grandsons. Directed to the basket under the sink...


Yep. That's it. Next to the bleach.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2022)

RichA said:



			At MiL's for the day. Asked her if there's any squash for her thirsty grandsons. Directed to the basket under the sink...
View attachment 42099

Yep. That's it. Next to the bleach.
		
Click to expand...

😳😳😳


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2022)

The protesters blocking the tankers meaning garages not getting fuel deliveries and now people panic buying again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2022)

RichA said:



			At MiL's for the day. Asked her if there's any squash for her thirsty grandsons. Directed to the basket under the sink...
View attachment 42099

Yep. That's it. Next to the bleach.
		
Click to expand...

I assume you mentioned it. That isn't good


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 3, 2022)

RichA said:



			At MiL's for the day. Asked her if there's any squash for her thirsty grandsons. Directed to the basket under the sink...
View attachment 42099

Yep. That's it. Next to the bleach.
		
Click to expand...

Holy crap!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Holy crap!
		
Click to expand...

It’s the law that you have to have the word “Batman” after the words “Holy Crap” 

👍🤭


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 3, 2022)

Dylan Frittelli.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 4, 2022)

Perhaps misheard this but thought it said an Ukrainian lady has gone on hunger strike because of the time it is taking to process he visa.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 4, 2022)

Theft and damage to the oil tank at work, again. It is in a locked compound, they have climbed over, snapped a pipe off and taken 100-200 litres. It is not just the theft of the oil but the cost of the damage. We need to get someone out to repair the pipe, the pump may well be damaged from running dry. Throw in the oil that poured into the bund which is stinking the outside out. CCTV doesn't pick them up, too dark to see when they took it.

Just what you need right now


----------



## drdel (Apr 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Theft and damage to the oil tank at work, again. It is in a locked compound, they have climbed over, snapped a pipe off and taken 100-200 litres. It is not just the theft of the oil but the cost of the damage. We need to get someone out to repair the pipe, the pump may well be damaged from running dry. Throw in the oil that poured into the bund which is stinking the outside out. CCTV doesn't pick them up, too dark to see when they took it.

Just what you need right now 

Click to expand...

Surprised no PIR sensors on floodlights!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 4, 2022)

Some guy who allegedly harassed women suffered severe shock and stress.

He managed to get into a psychiatric hospital immediately when 6m people are on The NHS waiting list and many more deserving cases.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 4, 2022)

drdel said:



			Surprised no PIR sensors on floodlights!
		
Click to expand...

That may be something we have to look at, the floodlighting aspect. Sensors trigger activity on the cctv but it is not much use when the screen is black. I'm also looking at radiant heat tubes to replace the oil heaters. The tank is outside, it is a weak spot despite being fenced in, and so it is vulnerable to theft. We were lucky for 12 years or so but the last couple of years has been a problem.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 4, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Some guy who allegedly harassed women suffered severe shock and stress.

He managed to get into a psychiatric hospital immediately when 6m people are on The NHS waiting list and many more deserving cases.
		
Click to expand...

Is this the same person who liked the white stuff? PR default no. 1, claim stress and personal problems, check into rehab or equivalent. Very, very irritating.


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 4, 2022)

People applying for jobs when the interview date is stated on the advert, get invited to interview, only to then not be free to come to interview on said date and request alternative dates... 

No.. and you've just lost the opportunity too for wasting my time.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is this the same person who liked the white stuff? PR default no. 1, claim stress and personal problems, check into rehab or equivalent. Very, very irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that may ring a bell.
So sorry to hear of your problem at work. It is not the cost of the theft but the hassle in getting everything back to normal plus additional measures for the future.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 4, 2022)

The eco dorks are back

https://www.kentonline.co.uk/kent/news/amp/petrol-stations-run-out-of-fuel-amid-oil-protests-264977/


----------



## drdel (Apr 4, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			People applying for jobs when the interview date is stated on the advert, get invited to interview, only to then not be free to come to interview on said date and request alternative dates...

No.. and you've just lost the opportunity too for wasting my time.
		
Click to expand...

And not reading the ad doesn't say much for cognitive functioning.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Theft and damage to the oil tank at work, again. It is in a locked compound, they have climbed over, snapped a pipe off and taken 100-200 litres. It is not just the theft of the oil but the cost of the damage. We need to get someone out to repair the pipe, the pump may well be damaged from running dry. Throw in the oil that poured into the bund which is stinking the outside out. CCTV doesn't pick them up, too dark to see when they took it.

Just what you need right now 

Click to expand...

Scumbags! Have you not got any security lights?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 4, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Scumbags! Have you not got any security lights?
		
Click to expand...

No. The tank is diagonally opposite our unit, across a through road on the industrial estate to other units. There is a 24hr gym just past us which will have people passing at all times triggering the lights. However, I think it is something to investigate if we are allowed to set the lights up to point across the road. There are no residents to upset but I'm not sure how it stands safety wise in terms of people driving through, will it blind them?


----------



## drdel (Apr 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No. The tank is diagonally opposite our unit, across a through road on the industrial estate to other units. There is a 24hr gym just past us which will have people passing at all times triggering the lights. However, I think it is something to investigate if we are allowed to set the lights up to point across the road. There are no residents to upset but I'm not sure how it stands safety wise in terms of people driving through, will it blind them?
		
Click to expand...

Have you considered small battery cameras that also have LEDs?

I'm not try to teach 'granny to suck eggs' but you can get these for less 100 notes but the more you pay better the performance. If you have a wireless router with enough range across the road you could get it to trigger email alerts. Most have memory chips etc. With the battery power or solar panels you have the flexibility of location.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 5, 2022)

Constant refreshing 🤬


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 5, 2022)

drdel said:



			Have you considered small battery cameras that also have LEDs?

I'm not try to teach 'granny to suck eggs' but you can get these for less 100 notes but the more you pay better the performance. If you have a wireless router with enough range across the road you could get it to trigger email alerts. Most have memory chips etc. With the battery power or solar panels you have the flexibility of location.
		
Click to expand...

No egg sucking tips there, don't worry. Happy to look at all possible suggestions 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No. The tank is diagonally opposite our unit, across a through road on the industrial estate to other units. There is a 24hr gym just past us which will have people passing at all times triggering the lights. However, I think it is something to investigate if we are allowed to set the lights up to point across the road. There are no residents to upset but I'm not sure how it stands safety wise in terms of people driving through, will it blind them?
		
Click to expand...

Do you not have CCTV with night vision? Even a small camera pointed above the oil tank could be a deterrent.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 5, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Do you not have CCTV with night vision? Even a small camera pointed above the oil tank could be a deterrent.
		
Click to expand...

We have CCTV, stickers all over the tank stating that. Sadly not night vision. Even if it had night vision, would it be clear enough from 10-20m to pick up a clear view of someones face? A bigger deterrent is clearly needed.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have CCTV, stickers all over the tank stating that. Sadly not night vision. Even if it had night vision, would it be clear enough from 10-20m to pick up a clear view of someones face? A bigger deterrent is clearly needed.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a Ring floodlight cam at the front and back. Worth a look at that too.


----------



## drdel (Apr 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have CCTV, stickers all over the tank stating that. Sadly not night vision. Even if it had night vision, would it be clear enough from 10-20m to pick up a clear view of someones face? A bigger deterrent is clearly needed.
		
Click to expand...

Companies like iGeek, Nest, TP-Link make cameras with high resolution, infra-red, wireless comms, wired(12v) or battery and solar  powered that could be stuck on the tank near the inlet and/or outlet with remote event storage to the cloud or office NAS.

Good luck with research


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have CCTV, stickers all over the tank stating that. Sadly not night vision. Even if it had night vision, would it be clear enough from 10-20m to pick up a clear view of someones face? A bigger deterrent is clearly needed.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the camera I guess. We have a system that I got on Amazon, Sannce I think it is, cost about £300 for a 4 camera system and the nigh vision is clear right across our garden, so probably about 15-20m. I have on positioned over the driveway and late last year we had some little scrotes going round checking cars in driveways for unlocked doors and we managed to capture their faces clear as day to pass to the police. Not bad for a cheap system that has a pretty good app that lets you image capture and record directly from the camera feed.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 5, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Depends on the camera I guess. We have a system that I got on Amazon, Sannce I think it is, cost about £300 for a 4 camera system and the nigh vision is clear right across our garden, so probably about 15-20m. I have on positioned over the driveway and late last year we had some little scrotes going round checking cars in driveways for unlocked doors and we managed to capture their faces clear as day to pass to the police. Not bad for a cheap system that has a pretty good app that lets you image capture and record directly from the camera feed.
		
Click to expand...

I have probably the same system. Image quality is very good, even at night.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 5, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			we managed to capture their faces clear as day to pass to the police.
		
Click to expand...

And what's the betting that the police will do precisely naff all?


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 5, 2022)

cliveb said:



			And what's the betting that the police will do precisely naff all?
		
Click to expand...

Police did their jobs pretty well and swiftly (they were "known") but it was the courts that let down everyone that had incurred damage to a car, house or garage by allowing them to walk.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 5, 2022)

Price of printer cartridges (havent bought any in a while ).


----------



## cliveb (Apr 5, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Police did their jobs pretty well and swiftly (they were "known") but it was the courts that let down everyone that had incurred damage to a car, house or garage by allowing them to walk.
		
Click to expand...

Pleased to hear the police in Fife seem to care more than they do in London.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 6, 2022)

Banks no longer doing currency exchanges for holiday money.


----------



## chellie (Apr 6, 2022)

My PC crashing twice when I'm completing an online job application form. Some of it is saved but not all of it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2022)

Constant complaints about the amount of Masters threads and then the same people posting in said threads 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Banks no longer doing currency exchanges for holiday money.
		
Click to expand...

Banks, simply, not handling money anymore. 
I still get a fair bit of cash payment.
I used to walk into town once a month and pay the credit card bill in cash..
Can't do that now...have to pay the cash in via the machine and then do a transfer.


----------



## Dando (Apr 6, 2022)

being told 3 months into the financial year that your teams new business budget is £150K more than you agreed back in December


----------



## Slab (Apr 6, 2022)

Rarely use a cash machine but last twice I've been stuck behind folk who appear to be applying for a second mortgage


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 6, 2022)

Slab said:



			Rarely use a cash machine but last twice I've been stuck behind folk who appear to be applying for a second mortgage
		
Click to expand...

Card in, enter pin, cash only, select amount, get cash and walk away. 
I don’t understand why it takes people so long.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2022)

Slab said:



			Rarely use a cash machine but last twice I've been stuck behind folk who appear to be applying for a second mortgage
		
Click to expand...

Many people check their balance or change their pins  

I knew someone who first of every month changed his pin on all his cards one by one


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2022)

Agreeing with Boris Johnson 🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Agreeing with Boris Johnson 🤮🤮🤮🤮
		
Click to expand...

even a broken clock is right twice a day they say


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 6, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Card in, enter pin, cash only, select amount, get cash and walk away.
I don’t understand why it takes people so long.
		
Click to expand...

Must be nice to know there is enough money in the account that you don’t need to check. Unfortunately that is not the case for many people.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 6, 2022)

Posters who give a running commentary on the football.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Must be nice to know there is enough money in the account that you don’t need to check. Unfortunately that is not the case for many people.
		
Click to expand...

Come off it, surely everyone has online banking on their phones by now!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Come off it, surely everyone has online banking on their phones by now!
		
Click to expand...

I don't. I've got it on my laptop but have avoided getting it on my phone as I've got no need for it. I can't see any benefit that I would get from adding it to my phone.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I don't. I've got it on my laptop but have avoided getting it on my phone as I've got no need for it. I can't see any benefit that I would get from adding it to my phone.
		
Click to expand...

The benefit is any time you want to know (a) how much money is in your account, or (b) if a payment you're expecting has gone in yet, or (c) you want to pay some of your credit card off; you can do it all within seconds. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			The benefit is any time you want to know (a) how much money is in your account, or (b) if a payment you're expecting has gone in yet, or (c) you want to pay some of your credit card off; you can do it all within seconds. 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

a) I've normally got a rough idea. That's normally good enough for me. I can't think of the last time that I actually needed to know exactly how much was in my account.
b) that's never been so urgent that I couldn't either check it in the morning before I left the house or after I got home
c) don't have a credit card so not an issue.

As per my original post, banking on my phone has no tangible benefit for me personally. But I can understand that there are those that do find it useful.


----------



## Pants (Apr 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			The benefit is any time you want to know (a) how much money is in your account, or (b) if a payment you're expecting has gone in yet, or (c) you want to pay some of your credit card off; you can do it all within seconds. 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Looks like you need to sort out your financial affairs a bit better.  
a) I know my approx account balance
b) If it hasn't gone through today, it probably will tomorrow
c) With a bit of jiggery pokery it gets paid off on the due date by DD.

Don't need a phone for any of that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I don't. I've got it on my laptop but have avoided getting it on my phone as I've got no need for it. I can't see any benefit that I would get from adding it to my phone.
		
Click to expand...

Paying in cheques
Knowing your balance
paying someone money

all anywhere in the world rather than booting up the old laptop

oh and another one.. sometimes they get you to use mobile banking to confirm things on online banking to check its you


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 6, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Paying in cheques
Knowing your balance
paying someone money

all anywhere in the world rather than booting up the old laptop

oh and another one.. sometimes they get you to use mobile banking to confirm things on online banking to check its you
		
Click to expand...

I go into my branch to pay in a cheque. When I'm home I'm in town several times a week for one reason or another. I receive approx 1 cheque per year, normally from my mother, so it's not a massive imposition to pay that in while I'm in town.

I've got very little need to know my exact balance. I know roughly what's in there and that's good enough for me.

I've never had to pay anyone money so urgently that I've had to do it immediately rather than waiting until I was at home later that day and on my laptop.

I've never had to use mobile banking to confirm anything for my online banking.

But as I said previously, for me there's no tangible benefit. I'm not trying to say that there's no benefit for others. Just refuting the original post about "everyone" having banking on their mobiles.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I go into my branch to pay in a cheque. When I'm home I'm in town several times a week for one reason or another. I receive approx 1 cheque per year, normally from my mother, so it's not a massive imposition to pay that in while I'm in town.

I've got very little need to know my exact balance. I know roughly what's in there and that's good enough for me.

I've never had to pay anyone money so urgently that I've had to do it immediately rather than waiting until I was at home later that day and on my laptop.

I've never had to use mobile banking to confirm anything for my online banking.

But as I said previously, for me there's no tangible benefit. I'm not trying to say that there's no benefit for others. Just refuting the original post about "everyone" having banking on their mobiles.
		
Click to expand...

I've just cooked for 8 people, half of them paid me the money by bank transfer as they didn't have cash 

Going to branch is a pain and you end up paying parking etc 

A cheque paid in takes seconds and clears in 2 days which is always good 

Does your online banking have a card reader? The mobile can do the same thing do you use that as a card reader to do banking whenever 

It's payday for me today and I just log on my phone and move the money about to the other banks so I don't have it all in one place waiting for me to spend spend spend on golf stuff 

The golf bank is looking healthy tho after 6 week break


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			being told 3 months into the financial year that your teams new business budget is £150K more than you agreed back in December
		
Click to expand...

Covid reduced/elevated effects notwithstanding, that's one to bounce straight back to Management asking 'What additional resources and promotions are you going to provide to support the increase?'!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



*Paying in cheques*
Knowing your balance
paying someone money

all anywhere in the world rather than booting up the old laptop

oh and another one.. sometimes they get you to use mobile banking to confirm things on online banking to check its you
		
Click to expand...

How does Phone Banking help with paying in cheques? Though it's been many years since I've seen a cheque - it's all been online for ages!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 7, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I've just cooked for 8 people, half of them paid me the money by bank transfer as they didn't have cash - that's not a problem. Tell me how much I owe you and I'll transfer it before I arrive or when I get home. If I'm a good enough friend for you to cook for me then I'm a good enough friend to pay you either before or after by bank transfer if you don't want cash.

Going to branch is a pain and you end up paying parking etc - 3 hours free parking at Tesco. Can walk into town from there, normally combined with a trip to the butcher, fishmonger and greengrocer.

A cheque paid in takes seconds and clears in 2 days which is always good - I get to talk to the pretty young girl that works behind the counter in the bank and it doesn't take much more than seconds to do it in person, certainly not more than a couple of minutes and I'm in no rush

Does your online banking have a card reader? The mobile can do the same thing do you use that as a card reader to do banking whenever - yes I've got a card reader but I can do everything I want from my laptop or in branch. 

It's payday for me today and I just log on my phone and move the money about to the other banks so I don't have it all in one place waiting for me to spend spend spend on golf stuff - when it's payday for me I log on to the laptop, pay myself and then transfer the money to Mrs Colch to put into her bill account. Or, if I'm offshore, Mrs Colch logs on to online banking, pays me and then transfers the money to her bill account.

The golf bank is looking healthy tho after 6 week break
		
Click to expand...

Responses above in red.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 7, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			How does Phone Banking help with paying in cheques? Though it's been many years since I've seen a cheque - it's all been online for ages!
		
Click to expand...

With my bank you can take a photo of the front and back of the cheque and then use that to pay it in via the app on your mobile. It's not something I've ever used or have any intention of using but they keep trying to get me to sign up for it whenever I go into the branch to pay in a cheque.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Responses above in red.
		
Click to expand...

Lol to be fair one of my night crew is a complete infraction but would be rude to not include him


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			With my bank you can take a photo of the front and back of the cheque and then use that to pay it in via the app on your mobile. It's not something I've ever used or have any intention of using but they keep trying to get me to sign up for it whenever I go into the branch to pay in a cheque.
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder whether that was how it worked. Another bit of technology to reduce the need for counter staff. Not sure how cost-effective that is/will ever be - and interesting that those that it's the very folk that will be 'lost' that are being asked to push it!


----------



## cliveb (Apr 7, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I did wonder whether that was how it worked. Another bit of technology to reduce the need for counter staff. Not sure how cost-effective that is/will ever be - and interesting that those that it's the very folk that will be 'lost' that are being asked to push it!
		
Click to expand...

My experience with paying in cheques on a phone is the Barclays app.
It's a complete train wreck, a pointless exercise in frustration.
Rather than the app allowing you to take a photo manually and then upload it, it works by taking control of the phone's camera and attempts to figure out when it has a cheque in frame to capture the image. Which generally works about one time in a hundred. Absolutely bonkers.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 7, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I*'ve just cooked for 8 people, half of them paid me the money by bank transfer as they didn't have cash*

Click to expand...

what is that about?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I go into my branch to pay in a cheque. When I'm home I'm in town several times a week for one reason or another. I receive approx 1 cheque per year, normally from my mother, so it's not a massive imposition to pay that in while I'm in town.

I've got very little need to know my exact balance. I know roughly what's in there and that's good enough for me.

I've never had to pay anyone money so urgently that I've had to do it immediately rather than waiting until I was at home later that day and on my laptop.

I've never had to use mobile banking to confirm anything for my online banking.

But as I said previously, for me there's no tangible benefit. I'm not trying to say that there's no benefit for others. Just refuting the original post about "everyone" having banking on their mobiles.
		
Click to expand...

Much as I’m with you on this you may not have a choice going forward; in our high street Lloyds, Barclays and Santander have gone, Halifax is going so only Nationwide and NatWest remain, but for how long?


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 7, 2022)

Hopefully my wife will out live me as she does all the financial stuff. I just go to the ATM if I need some cash.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			what is that about?
		
Click to expand...

That’s what everyone at work does.  We go out for lunch, one individual pays and the rest of us pay them by bank transfer.  Basically, cash is not really used at all by those under 30 and us older than that are having to learn new ways of doing things.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 7, 2022)

GG26 said:



			That’s what everyone at work does.  We go out for lunch, one individual pays and the rest of us pay them by bank transfer.  Basically, cash is not really used at all by those under 30 and us older than that are having to learn new ways of doing things.
		
Click to expand...

I find this cash free thing dangerous on a night out. Cash was my limiter, I took out what I wanted to spend. Contactless spending leaves no idea of what you have spent and ends up in silly rounds and a massively depleted bank balance. Lucklly I am not one for going out in the city often and so most places I go to remain happy with good old fashioned cash.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 7, 2022)

GG26 said:



			That’s what everyone at work does.  We go out for lunch, one individual pays and the rest of us pay them by bank transfer.  Basically, cash is not really used at all by those under 30 and us older than that are having to learn new ways of doing things.
		
Click to expand...

That's not how I read it.

Going out with my team = either the company pays or we all split.
Cooking for my team = I pay.

I'd never ask my team to pay me for something I've made for them and it's not something I've ever come across to be honest. Seems like a recipe (tee hee) for disaster to me - what happens if someone thinks you're profiteering?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 7, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			 what happens if someone thinks you're profiteering?
		
Click to expand...

One less to cook for


----------



## Neilds (Apr 7, 2022)

Constantly being told my call is important when phoning a company.  If it was so important I wouldn't be on hold so long as you would have enough call handlers to take my 'important' call


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 7, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			That's not how I read it.

Going out with my team = either the company pays or we all split.
Cooking for my team = I pay.

I'd never ask my team to pay me for something I've made for them and it's not something I've ever come across to be honest. Seems like a recipe (tee hee) for disaster to me - what happens if someone thinks you're profiteering?
		
Click to expand...

that is what is was referring to - cooking for people and charging? Not sure what that is about and never come across it. Is that a dinner party or cooking a pot of chilli, taking to work and selling? We have often had people cooking and bringing food in, as we have many different nationalities and it is nice to experience different foods that you will unlikely see, but nobody has ever wanted cash?


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			that is what is was referring to - cooking for people and charging? Not sure what that is about and never come across it. Is that a dinner party or cooking a pot of chilli, taking to work and selling? We have often had people cooking and bringing food in, as we have many different nationalities and it is nice to experience different foods that you will unlikely see, but nobody has ever wanted cash?
		
Click to expand...


think the younger generation call it a side hustle these days


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 7, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			With my bank you can take a photo of the front and back of the cheque and then use that to pay it in via the app on your mobile. It's not something I've ever used or have any intention of using but they keep trying to get me to sign up for it whenever I go into the branch to pay in a cheque.
		
Click to expand...

I bank my business with Starling Bank, and that’s how I pay cheques up to £500 in...through the app and 2 days later the monies in my account.
Best thing about paying in cheques, is you don’t have to go anywhere to do this and more importantly there is no charge for doing it.
The big banks have some serious catching up to do to get to the service level of Starling Bank.


----------



## D-S (Apr 7, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I bank my business with Starling Bank, and that’s how I pay cheques up to £500 in...through the app and 2 days later the monies in my account.
Best thing about paying in cheques, is you don’t have to go anywhere to do this and more importantly there is no charge for doing it.
The big banks have some serious catching up to do to get to the service level of Starling Bank.
		
Click to expand...

I do this problem free via the Nat West App.


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Come off it, surely everyone has online banking on their phones by now!
		
Click to expand...

I don't.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 7, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I bank my business with Starling Bank, and that’s how I pay cheques up to £500 in...through the app and 2 days later the monies in my account.
Best thing about paying in cheques, is you don’t have to go anywhere to do this and more importantly there is no charge for doing it.
The big banks have some serious catching up to do to get to the service level of Starling Bank.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the main banks have been able to do this for a while now.

I know Nasty West had teething troubles, but they appear to be sorted now according to my carer.

I’m with Barclays & Lloyds and both provide this


----------



## Dando (Apr 7, 2022)

The Paige Spiranac Augusta “towel drop” I’ve been watching for 2 weeks solid and she still hasn’t dropped the bloody thing


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			what is that about?
		
Click to expand...

My night crews last night. I said I'd cook, they pay for the ingredients. It's a fair deal.. we always do it.

Roasts on Sunday

Random breakfasts

Our room is manned 24/7 365 days a year ..

7 nights in a row we used to have a guy cool 7 nights in a row for everyone ..

8/9 of us wanted dinner last night, so that's what was provided

If we had a canteen on sight like the depots do you think the food would be free?

These are my colleagues not My friends or family.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			The Paige Spiranac Augusta “towel drop” I’ve been watching for 2 weeks solid and she still hasn’t dropped the bloody thing
		
Click to expand...

Bet you downloaded the Anna Kournikova virus back in the day 🙄


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 7, 2022)

Do not think I,have mentioned Kay Burley this week but she is still irritating. She was questioning a Minister today about Sunak‘s wife not paying tax in UK and her dom.  etc Taking aside who she is, it is IRRELEVANT to my comment which is the line of questioning if anybody on here had the opportunity to do the same, albeit much lower figures who would say no? I certainly would not.

Also I am NOT one of her “ my viewers” and never will be.


----------



## Dando (Apr 7, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bet you downloaded the Anna Kournikova virus back in the day 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Maybe 🤔


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2022)

Kids and wife coming home tomorrow.

Sure I have missed them but considering I'm nights this week the amount of stuff I've managed to get done with a free house is unreal

Repainted the kitchen from all the twins food marks 

Filled some holes the dog made 

Repainted the hall where the daughter is dangerous with the toothpaste

Touched up the nursery and eldest room as they marked the walls when they were unwell 

Batch cooked meals 

Even managed an emergency call from me nan as my grandad still in hospital and my parents are away and she needed some help

Kids are lovely but defo little time thiefs


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			That's not how I read it.

Going out with my team = either the company pays or we all split.
Cooking for my team = I pay.

I'd never ask my team to pay me for something I've made for them and it's not something I've ever come across to be honest. Seems like a recipe (tee hee) for disaster to me - what happens if someone thinks you're profiteering?
		
Click to expand...

Just a question when you cook for your team how often is it and is it invited out or because your all stuck and work and saves everyone bringing in their own food?


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

Horse racing stewards


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 7, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Just a question when you cook for your team how often is it and is it invited out or because your all stuck and work and saves everyone bringing in their own food?
		
Click to expand...

The only time I'm cooking for my team is if I've invited some of them over for dinner or barbecue etc. That hasn't happened for many years now obviously.

In a situation where we're working and we need to eat it's expensed, we don't cook for each other like that. As I say it's not something I've ever come across. Cooking for someone is a really nice gesture but not one I'd ask money for.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Do not think I,have mentioned Kay Burley this week but she is still irritating. She was questioning a Minister today about Sunak‘s wife not paying tax in UK and her dom.  etc Taking aside who she is, it is IRRELEVANT to my comment which is the line of questioning if anybody on here had the opportunity to do the same, albeit much lower figures who would say no? I certainly would not.

Also I am NOT one of her “ my viewers” and never will be.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have raised such an irritation myself - but since you have raised _your _irritation maybe it's worth pointing out that we are not all the wife of the Chancellor of the Exchequer - a CotE imposing tax increases on most, if not all, of us.  I simply point out that Burley was probably basing her questioning on that fact, and I make no political comment and give no opinion on whether I think appropriate her line of questioning.

Besides - in my understanding it costs £30,000 to apply for non-dom status. I am not sure most ordinary tax payers earn enough to justify that £30k - even if they had it and had an alternative domicile country they qualified for and where they could pay their tax.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			The only time I'm cooking for my team is if I've invited some of them over for dinner or barbecue etc. That hasn't happened for many years now obviously.

In a situation where we're working and we need to eat it's expensed, we don't cook for each other like that. As I say it's not something I've ever come across. Cooking for someone is a really nice gesture but not one I'd ask money for.
		
Click to expand...

Ah see that's different, we don't get expenses for one. We always need to eat like I said room is staffed 24/7 365  

For example my colleague Bobby cooks most weekends or nights he is in, we can't expect him to pay for us 

Now and again he will treat the room if he had a good week

Like last time he cooked us breakfast I got the stuff and was on overtime so treated the room to breakfast

But like I said this is more than a twice a week thing 

If you have a good team on (my night crew is pretty decent) you can cook most nights so that's a small wedge a week

Everyone always pays their own way


----------



## Mudball (Apr 7, 2022)

Our firstInstagram ready foreign secretary..  I see more of her social media. 
As they said Trump was the first Twitter president, now we have an Insta FS. 
Soon everything will be social. Elections by tick-tock anyone..


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2022)

Rubbing my eyes having chopped chillis before 

I guess it could have been worse............


----------



## Mudball (Apr 7, 2022)

Waiting for Rors to ‘play to his potential’…


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Waiting for Rors to ‘play to his potential’…
		
Click to expand...

Is that a 75?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			Rubbing my eyes having chopped chillis before 

I guess it could have been worse............
		
Click to expand...

Japs??🤔😂


----------



## Mudball (Apr 8, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that a 75?
		
Click to expand...

That would be on a good day..


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 8, 2022)

Rain. It’s been nice and dry all week whilst I have been inside working. I’m supposed to be golfing in 1 hour but the rain is hacking down and the forecast doesn’t look good for the rest of the day either.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 8, 2022)

Wordle...

Wordle 293 5/6

🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 8, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Wordle...

Wordle 293 5/6

🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
		
Click to expand...

That's the Wordle equivalent of hitting the pin with your tee shot on a par 3, bouncing into the water hazard and walking off with a double bogey. 😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2022)

Evri; apparently they are the new Herpes.  I’ve worked that out from the same 💩practices that Herpes had. 🙄


----------



## GB72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Evri; apparently they are the new Herpes.  I’ve worked the hat out from the same 💩practices that Herpes had. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

They are. They have been preaching a new message of being better, treating people right etc but are cutting the amoun they pay to our local driver by 40p a package and she is an absolute diamond, nothing too much to help the villagers, even posts on the village facebook group if she cannot get some parcels out that day or has had an emergency that will hold up deliveries.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 8, 2022)

Having my clubs with me in Portugal and only having 3 rounds lined up for next 11 days.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 8, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's the Wordle equivalent of hitting the pin with your tee shot on a par 3, bouncing into the water hazard and walking off with a double bogey. 😀
		
Click to expand...

When I've done same I think of it as a four putt after hitting the green with my tee shot on a par 3 - only to find the hole is cut in a ludicrous position on a slope and I can't get the bleedin' ball into the hole.


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 8, 2022)

Overheard daughters 6th form achievement assembly "... award goes to Fred for smiling." - seriously! These are 16/17/18 year olds, and they are being praised for smiling! There were 2 awards per class and I realise that there are a lot of grumpy teenagers but surely a school must be scraping the barrel to not be finding other reasons than that. Give me strength!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Overheard daughters 6th form achievement assembly "... award goes to Fred for smiling." - seriously! These are 16/17/18 year olds, and they are being praised for smiling! There were 2 awards per class and I realise that there are a lot of grumpy teenagers but surely a school must be scraping the barrel to not be finding other reasons than that. Give me strength!
		
Click to expand...

Liked because I share your pain, not because Fred smiled.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2022)

People who mark every email they send you as being of high importance.  Quickest way to the bottom of the list.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 8, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Overheard daughters 6th form achievement assembly "... award goes to Fred for smiling." - seriously! These are 16/17/18 year olds, and they are being praised for smiling! There were 2 awards per class and I realise that there are a lot of grumpy teenagers but surely a school must be scraping the barrel to not be finding other reasons than that. Give me strength!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Fred has some mental health issues and the award will mean more to him than another “well done” certificate to a kid that’s already getting good grades. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			People who mark every email they send you as being of high importance.  Quickest way to the bottom of the list.
		
Click to expand...

People that request a "read receipt" for their email are my bugbear.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Maybe Fred has some mental health issues and the award will mean more to him than another “well done” certificate to a kid that’s already getting good grades. 🤷🏼‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Well he's been pretty crap for Man Utd this season


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 8, 2022)

Cars. Specifically our family car, a BMW X1. Had it packed last night and ready to go cross country for a family getaway to the inner Hebrides. Had everything prepared, I’d even vacuumed it, filled the washer and checked the tyre pressures in advance. Everything was ready. We even managed to lock the door and set off an hour earlier than we needed to catch the ferry - a miracle with a 9 y/o involved. 

We got as far as pulling off the drive when there was an almighty bang. I get out to find the front n/s spring has self destructed, broken off the shock mount into 3 pieces and jammed into the inner wheel rim.

So everything out, repack half of everything into the Panda runabout for a cramped jaunt across country instead. 

Could have been worse I know but it’s yet another thing that has gone wrong with that heap of crap car.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 8, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Overheard daughters 6th form achievement assembly "... award goes to Fred for smiling." - seriously! These are 16/17/18 year olds, and they are being praised for smiling! There were 2 awards per class and I realise that there are a lot of grumpy teenagers but surely a school must be scraping the barrel to not be finding other reasons than that. Give me strength!
		
Click to expand...

It's all part of the woke culture, even failures have to be praised and rewarded so they don't feel left out 🤷‍♂️


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Cars. Specifically our family car, a BMW X1. Had it packed last night and ready to go cross country for a family getaway to the inner Hebrides. Had everything prepared, I’d even vacuumed it, filled the washer and checked the tyre pressures in advance. Everything was ready. We even managed to lock the door and set off an hour earlier than we needed to catch the ferry - a miracle with a 9 y/o involved.

We got as far as pulling off the drive when there was an almighty bang. I get out to find the front n/s spring has self destructed, broken off the shock mount into 3 pieces and jammed into the inner wheel rim.

So everything out, repack half of everything into the Panda runabout for a cramped jaunt across country instead.

Could have been worse I know but it’s yet another thing that has gone wrong with that heap of crap car.
		
Click to expand...

Sent the kids off with wife Monday (back now) in the juggernaut.. all packed 3 kids, mother in law, wife .. boot full of stuff 

Thing wouldn't start, no option to take the Corsa as you can't fit them in Lol

Managed to jump it

Cars your right are just a pain, even if you look after them they fail


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Cars. Specifically our family car, a BMW X1. Had it packed last night and ready to go cross country for a family getaway to the inner Hebrides. Had everything prepared, I’d even vacuumed it, filled the washer and checked the tyre pressures in advance. Everything was ready. We even managed to lock the door and set off an hour earlier than we needed to catch the ferry - a miracle with a 9 y/o involved.

We got as far as pulling off the drive when there was an almighty bang. I get out to find the front n/s spring has self destructed, broken off the shock mount into 3 pieces and jammed into the inner wheel rim.

So everything out, repack half of everything into the Panda runabout for a cramped jaunt across country instead.

Could have been worse I know but it’s yet another thing that has gone wrong with that heap of crap car.
		
Click to expand...

That's a major ouch, no idea in terms of cost but I'm thinking of the start to a holiday. Hope the rest goes well, and the repair bill isn't too painful.


----------



## drdel (Apr 8, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Sent the kids off with wife Monday (back now) in the juggernaut.. all packed 3 kids, mother in law, wife .. boot full of stuff

Thing wouldn't start, no option to take the Corsa as you can't fit them in Lol

Managed to jump it

Cars your right are just a pain, even if you look after them they fail
		
Click to expand...

They don't go wrong when you're not using them


----------



## BrianM (Apr 8, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Cars. Specifically our family car, a BMW X1. Had it packed last night and ready to go cross country for a family getaway to the inner Hebrides. Had everything prepared, I’d even vacuumed it, filled the washer and checked the tyre pressures in advance. Everything was ready. We even managed to lock the door and set off an hour earlier than we needed to catch the ferry - a miracle with a 9 y/o involved.

We got as far as pulling off the drive when there was an almighty bang. I get out to find the front n/s spring has self destructed, broken off the shock mount into 3 pieces and jammed into the inner wheel rim.

So everything out, repack half of everything into the Panda runabout for a cramped jaunt across country instead.

Could have been worse I know but it’s yet another thing that has gone wrong with that heap of crap car.
		
Click to expand...

Never mind, soon be on your holidays and enjoying a fine malt 😀


----------



## chellie (Apr 8, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Overheard daughters 6th form achievement assembly "... award goes to Fred for smiling." - seriously! These are 16/17/18 year olds, and they are being praised for smiling! There were 2 awards per class and I realise that there are a lot of grumpy teenagers but surely a school must be scraping the barrel to not be finding other reasons than that. Give me strength!
		
Click to expand...




DaveR said:



			It's all part of the woke culture, even failures have to be praised and rewarded so they don't feel left out 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

We don't know why Fred got an award for smiling. Could be all sorts of reasons! Don't be so quick to jump to conclusions.

Could be BiMGuy's reason below. Could have had a recent bereavement. None of us know.



BiMGuy said:



*Maybe Fred has some mental health issues and the award will mean more to him than another “well done” certificate to a kid that’s already getting good grades.* 🤷🏼‍♂️
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DaveR (Apr 8, 2022)

chellie said:



			We don't know why Fred got an award for smiling. Could be all sorts of reasons! Don't be so quick to jump to conclusions.

Could be BiMGuy's reason below. Could have had a recent bereavement. None of us know.
		
Click to expand...

My other half is a teacher, I often hear about some of the ridiculous awards given out these days.


----------



## Dando (Apr 8, 2022)

Been struggling this week and popped round to my parents this evening.

Not sure if my mum doesn’t understand mental health issues but continually asking me what’s up and what’s causing it isn’t helping and neither is telling me to cheer up.


----------



## chellie (Apr 8, 2022)

DaveR said:



			My other half is a teacher, I often hear about some of the ridiculous awards given out these days.
		
Click to expand...

So is my daughter. I hear about the struggles many pupils have.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 9, 2022)

West Ham owners taking a great big dump on the fans again. Greedy buggers have decided to create an elite section right through the block we sit in so we (and load of others) are being moved along to make room. But they haven’t got the guts just to say what it is, they present it as “exciting ground improvements” they sent an email last night after the ticket office was closed telling us if the move “didn’t quite work for us” to give them a call about relocating to the new 1966 area. Ah one thing, it’s 50% more expensive than my current ticket and there are no concessions for my pensioner dad or student son! 
We feel gutted as we only transferred into these seats this season after being up in the nose-bleeds since we moved there.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 9, 2022)

My socks wriggling down my foot whenever I wear wellies. Walking the dog this morning, I had to stop twice; take the welly off each foot and pull my socks up. It never happens with any other footwear.


----------



## Neilds (Apr 9, 2022)

Companies that insist that refunds can only go to the card that was used for the purchase  If I had paid with cash, could I insist on getting the same notes back? Stupid rule


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			West Ham owners taking a great big dump on the fans again. Greedy buggers have decided to create an elite section right through the block we sit in so we (and load of others) are being moved along to make room. But they haven’t got the guts just to say what it is, they present it as “exciting ground improvements” they sent an email last night after the ticket office was closed telling us if the move “didn’t quite work for us” to give them a call about relocating to the new 1966 area. Ah one thing, it’s 50% more expensive than my current ticket and there are no concessions for my pensioner dad or student son!
We feel gutted as we only transferred into these seats this season after being up in the nose-bleeds since we moved there.
		
Click to expand...

The joys of 'marketing' - to a captive fanbase!  'Exciting' for them maybe; depressing for proper fans! Seem to be using their consistently higher quality performance to claw back some of the investment/debt that has happened over the last few years.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			The joys of 'marketing' - to a captive fanbase!  'Exciting' for them maybe; depressing for proper fans! Seem to be using their consistently higher quality performance to claw back some of the investment/debt that has happened over the last few years.
		
Click to expand...

Investment is next to nothing and debt is all to them. Which they charged a fortune in interest 

They have made their "investment" back 3 times over


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Investment is next to nothing and *debt is all to them*. Which they charged a fortune in interest

They have made their "investment" back 3 times over
		
Click to expand...

Have they? The club has made losses over the last several years (at least 3), so they are still 'investing'. I don't understand the bit in bold! Is that the 'typical fan' attitude that club owners role is simply to provide funds for their 'toy', not treat ownership of a Football Club as a business?


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			The joys of 'marketing' - to a captive fanbase!  'Exciting' for them maybe; depressing for proper fans! Seem to be using their consistently higher quality performance to claw back some of the investment/debt that has happened over the last few years.
		
Click to expand...


I’m basically being moved 20 yards further into the corner, from my current position and further away for the action at the other end. And told that this is the new limit of my price band. And I have to swallow a price increase too. And, of course, this is all ‘massive’ good news for me and will improve my experience! 

Just when I was starting to reconcile myself to the place after some great games this season, they’ve proved yet again what utter shysters they really are.


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			I’m basically being moved 20 yards further into the corner, from my current position and further away for the action at the other end. And told that this is the new limit of my price band. And I have to swallow a price increase too. And, of course, this is all ‘massive’ good news for me and will improve my experience!

Just when I was starting to reconcile myself to the place after some great games this season, they’ve proved yet again what utter shysters they really are.
		
Click to expand...


Wait until after youve signed up and then they cash in on Rice and Bowen on tfr deadline day


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Have they? The club has made losses over the last several years (at least 3), so they are still 'investing'. I don't understand the bit in bold! Is that the 'typical fan' attitude that club owners role is simply to provide funds for their 'toy', not treat ownership of a Football Club as a business?
		
Click to expand...

No I think what Paul means is they have “Loaned” the club £50 million but unlike other owners they then charged West Ham between 4-6% interest ( even that shining light of an owner Mike Ashby loaned Newcastle money interest free) not a bad bit of business when the BOE interest rates were historically low. 
This on top of trousering £40M from the sale of Upton Park.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			Wait until after youve signed up and then they cash in on Rice and Bowen on tfr deadline day 

Click to expand...

Wouldn’t surprise me. The Baroness could get a job on Russian TV. 🤬


----------



## drdel (Apr 9, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Companies that insist that refunds can only go to the card that was used for the purchase  If I had paid with cash, could I insist on getting the same notes back? Stupid rule
		
Click to expand...

You actually bought the item from the card issuer. So the item returned is, in theory, theirs so they get the money and then they pass it to you.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Have they? The club has made losses over the last several years (at least 3), so they are still 'investing'. I don't understand the bit in bold! Is that the 'typical fan' attitude that club owners role is simply to provide funds for their 'toy', not treat ownership of a Football Club as a business?
		
Click to expand...

As fade and die has pointed out

They pocketed 40 million from the sale of our old stadium rather than invest in the club 

They "loaned" us money to clear debts but the rates of interest they charged were 7-8%


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			No I think what Paul means is they have “Loaned” the club £50 million but unlike other owners they then charged West Ham between 4-6% interest ( even that shining light of an owner Mike Ashby loaned Newcastle money interest free) not a bad bit of business when the BOE interest rates were historically low.
This on top of trousering £40M from the sale of Upton Park.
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			As fade and die has pointed out

They pocketed 40 million from the sale of *our old stadium* rather than invest in the club

They* "loaned" us money* to clear debts but the rates of interest they charged were 7-8%
		
Click to expand...

How much did they bung into the club when it was on the verge of going bust - and constantly near the relegation zone?
How easily such situations are forgotten!
And FWIW, it wasn't 'us' they loaned money to, nor 'our old stadium' (unless you are a shareholder)...it was West Ham United Football Club Ltd that they loaned it to - an organisation they own the majority of! From a financial pov, fans are, in reality, little different to customers of particular High St shops!


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Gutted. A good golfing friend of mine lost his fight with Lymphoma yesterday. He was my 4’somes partner in our inter club scratch matches for a few years. A really nice young man and taken far too soon. Only in his early 30’s with a very young family. Cancer sucks.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			How much did they bung into the club when it was on the verge of going bust - and constantly near the relegation zone?
How easily such situations are forgotten!
And FWIW, it wasn't 'us' they loaned money to, nor 'our old stadium' (unless you are a shareholder)...it was West Ham United Football Club Ltd that they loaned it to - an organisation they own the majority of! From a financial pov, fans are, in reality, little different to customers of particular High St shops!
		
Click to expand...

God bless ‘em, they saved us they did.🙄

As this article shows “Their generosity has come at a price”

https://www.football.london/west-ham-united-fc/news/gold-sullivan-west-ham-owners-17583699.amp

Taken Over £18M in interest for loans, when other owners give the clubs they own interest free loans.

https://www.footballinsider247.com/...questions-gold-and-sullivan-lending-rate/?amp


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			How much did they bung into the club when it was on the verge of going bust - and constantly near the relegation zone?
How easily such situations are forgotten!
And FWIW, it wasn't 'us' they loaned money to, nor 'our old stadium' (unless you are a shareholder)...it was West Ham United Football Club Ltd that they loaned it to - an organisation they own the majority of! From a financial pov, fans are, in reality, little different to customers of particular High St shops!
		
Click to expand...

All they did when they took over was take on the loans 

Which they have had repaid with the 8% interest so have made all their money back 

Then they asset stripped the club . Selling the stadium and pocketing the money not investing back into players 

They never invest their own money in players 

One player was bought on a loan on the next season's ticket value ..

We average 31 million a season spend on transfer over 5 years .. (net spend) considering the money in the premier League, the fact we don't have any stadium costs bar 2.5 mil a year lease charge .. we could afford to spend a lot more 

Also they have been proven to tell managers to not focus on the cups as they didn't want to pay the travel costs for away matches and didn't want to pay the extra stadium fee for more games 

So yeah. Great owners


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			My socks wriggling down my foot whenever I wear wellies. Walking the dog this morning, I had to stop twice; take the welly off each foot and pull my socks up. It never happens with any other footwear.
		
Click to expand...

Tuck you trousers into your socks before putting your wellies on, it works for me.


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2022)

Manchester United.   
 again!


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 9, 2022)

Slime said:



			Manchester United.  
 again!
		
Click to expand...

I’m way beyond the irritated stage. Can we have a “Random depressions of the day” thread do you think?


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I’m way beyond the irritated stage. Can we have a “Random depressions of the day” thread do you think?
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but it wouldn't be random.
Maybe we should have a 'Regular Depressions of the Day' thread!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 9, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Gutted. A good golfing friend of mine lost his fight with Lymphoma yesterday. He was my 4’somes partner in our inter club scratch matches for a few years. A really nice young man and taken far too soon. Only in his early 30’s with a very young family. Cancer sucks.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that. Taken way too young. Very sad.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I’m way beyond the irritated stage. Can we have a “Random depressions of the day” thread do you think?
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't we have  " Random happiness of the day after Man u have played" ?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Gutted. A good golfing friend of mine lost his fight with Lymphoma yesterday. He was my 4’somes partner in our inter club scratch matches for a few years. A really nice young man and taken far too soon. Only in his early 30’s with a very young family. Cancer sucks.
		
Click to expand...

Far too young to be taken like that


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 9, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Gutted. A good golfing friend of mine lost his fight with Lymphoma yesterday. He was my 4’somes partner in our inter club scratch matches for a few years. A really nice young man and taken far too soon. Only in his early 30’s with a very young family. Cancer sucks.
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely sorry to read this. Puts most of our daily moans and groans into stark perspective.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2022)

Blinkered Football fans who don't understand that it's not 'their' club, but merely the club they support!


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Blinkered Football fans who don't understand that it's not 'their' club, but merely the club they support!
		
Click to expand...

So being a member of a club, be that a golf club, football club, and so on, doesn’t allow you to feel some affiliation to that club? What rubbish.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 9, 2022)

Gullible fans who haven’t got a clue and are blinded by the “Razzle Dazzle”


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			So sorry to hear that. Taken way too young. Very sad.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Lost both parents to cancer and seen it take several friends and club members


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			So being a member of a club, be that a golf club, football club, and so on, doesn’t allow you to *feel some affiliation* to that club? What rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with that...especially when membership gives _actual_ ownership or influence (such as voting rights). But, unless that's the case, the words 'our' 'we' and 'us' should be used sparingly and carefully.


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Nothing wrong with that...especially when membership gives _actual_ ownership or influence (such as voting rights). But, unless that's the case, the words 'our' 'we' and 'us' should be used sparingly and carefully.
		
Click to expand...

I get that, but this is a forum populated by ordinary folk, not folk doing a degree in English language.


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2022)

Slime said:



			I get that, but this is a forum populated by ordinary folk, not folk doing a degree in English language.
		
Click to expand...


dont forget the pedants, idiots and jobsworths, plenty of them around too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			dont forget the pedants, idiots and jobsworths, plenty of them around too 

Click to expand...

And even all those in one go as well 🤔


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And even all those in one go as well 🤔
		
Click to expand...

The perfect Liverpoolphil😆😆


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			dont forget the pedants, idiots and jobsworths, plenty of them around too 

Click to expand...

Also known as the union rep!


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2022)

the same dull troll getting away with the same dull posts


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2022)

Testing positive for covid - might explain why I feel so crap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2022)

Dando said:



			Testing positive for covid - might explain why I feel so crap
		
Click to expand...

Not good. Hope you feel better soon and it isn't too bad for you. I've been feeling rough for several weeks and all the LFT's are negative. Assuming it's another bug (funny how the automatic default is now Covid) and feeling tired all the time so will be getting doctors appointment this week.


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not good. Hope you feel better soon and it isn't too bad for you. I've been feeling rough for several weeks and all the LFT's are negative. Assuming it's another bug (funny how the automatic default is now Covid) and feeling tired all the time so will be getting doctors appointment this week.
		
Click to expand...

I’m just really achey


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2022)

The reply all function on email. 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not good. Hope you feel better soon and it isn't too bad for you. I've been feeling rough for several weeks and all the LFT's are negative. Assuming it's another bug (funny how the automatic default is now Covid) and feeling tired all the time so will be getting doctors appointment this week.
		
Click to expand...

My friend told me that any cold like symptoms are now being assumed as Covid until September, after September it is assumed it is a cold.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2022)

chrisd said:



			My friend told me that any cold like symptoms are now being assumed as Covid until September, after September it is assumed it is a cold.
		
Click to expand...

There’s nothing like following the science, and that appears to be nothing like following the science.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

Got to the station this morning, there's a train just coming platform but it's Baker Street all stations. Arrival board says another train coming in 2 mins so I'll just wait for that one. When that one turns up - out of service. Cheers for that. Wait ten more minutes for the next actual train - and it's Baker Street all stations again. Ffs. Is it that hard to get it right?


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The reply all function on email. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Plus of course the idiots who use it every time - I really don't care if you can't make it because you're taking your cat to the vet!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			There’s nothing like following the science, and that appears to be nothing like following the science.
		
Click to expand...

I think the practical point is that there is so much of it out there now, and the symptoms are , in most cases, similar to just a heavy cold, and there's very little Government rules to follow, that the doctors are just assuming that anyone with the cold like symptoms are carrying Covid, also given that hardly anyone is testing now. I think the assumption in September that it will actually be a cold is possibly herd immunity kicking in to some degree


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Got to the station this morning, there's a train just coming platform but it's Baker Street all stations. Arrival board says another train coming in 2 mins so I'll just wait for that one. When that one turns up - out of service. Cheers for that. Wait ten more minutes for the next actual train - and it's Baker Street all stations again. Ffs. Is it that hard to get it right?
		
Click to expand...

Do you follow the news? Lol it's been well published that from today the met is running a reduced service due to a fault that's been found with the s8 stock .. s7 stock unaffected but all s8 stock have been grounded until the fault is fixed

There is the saying as old as time

Check BEFORE you travel 😉

https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/article...et-line-trains-on-monday-due-to-faults-53641/

Amersham to Baker Street and Chesham to Baker Street

Every 30 minutes in both directions.

Uxbridge to Aldgate and Watford to Baker Street

Every 15 minutes in both directions.

Internally, TfL expects the issue is likely to affect services through to May, and is likely to have only affected trains that were recently serviced at the wheel lathe at Neasden depot


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Do you follow the news? Lol it's been well published that from today the met is running a reduced service due to a fault that's been found with the s8 stock .. s7 stock unaffected but all s8 stock have been grounded until the fault is fixed

There is the saying as old as time

Check BEFORE you travel 😉

https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/article...et-line-trains-on-monday-due-to-faults-53641/

Amersham to Baker Street and Chesham to Baker Street

Every 30 minutes in both directions.

Uxbridge to Aldgate and Watford to Baker Street

Every 15 minutes in both directions.

Internally, TfL expects the issue is likely to affect services through to May, and is likely to have only affected trains that were recently serviced at the wheel lathe at Neasden depot
		
Click to expand...

Is reduced service a good excuse for getting a simple information board wrong then??


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I think the practical point is that there is so much of it out there now, and the symptoms are , in most cases, similar to just a heavy cold, and there's very little Government rules to follow, that the doctors are just assuming that anyone with the cold like symptoms are carrying Covid, also given that hardly anyone is testing now. I think the assumption in September that it will actually be a cold is possibly herd immunity kicking in to some degree
		
Click to expand...

Probably explains why the numbers are 'going up' again then.  How daft.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Probably explains why the numbers are 'going up' again then.  How daft.
		
Click to expand...

The numbers are going up because anyone can do what they want to do. There's no need to wear masks,  stay at home etc etc


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Is reduced service a good excuse for getting a simple information board wrong then??
		
Click to expand...

What did the information board say? Was it the electronic ones or the hand written ones?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			What did the information board say? Was it the electronic ones or the hand written ones?
		
Click to expand...

Hand-written??? No the normal one above the platform. It says 'Metropolitan Line - 2 mins' like normal. Two minutes later when that train arrives it's 'Out of Service'! So I waited for it for no reason at all, should have just got on the first one and I wouldn't have wasted 12 minutes of my life.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Hand-written??? No the normal one above the platform. It says 'Metropolitan Line - 2 mins' like normal. Two minutes later when that train arrives it's 'Out of Service'! So I waited for it for no reason at all, should have just got on the first one and I wouldn't have wasted 12 minutes of my life.
		
Click to expand...

So not the service status board then but the platform displays with next train? So much can go wrong with them they aren't full proof. (Blame years of underinvestment)

However there are so many apps now (tfl go) has status updates, next train times (press the station get next train times) 

Considering you moan at people without online banking on their phones I think you should be moaned at for not using travel apps 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			So not the service status board then but the platform displays with next train? So much can go wrong with them they aren't full proof. (Blame years of underinvestment)

However there are so many apps now (tfl go) has status updates, next train times (press the station get next train times)

Considering you moan at people without online banking on their phones I think you should be moaned at for not using travel apps 😉
		
Click to expand...

Is this a joke? The platform display is literally there to tell you when and what the next train is for God's sake. Do you get commission for defending TFL incompetence every time somebody moans about them?


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 11, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed. Plus of course the idiots who use it every time - I really don't care if you can't make it because you're taking your cat to the vet!
		
Click to expand...

"Can everyone please stop replying to all."

Replied to all.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Is this a joke? The platform display is literally there to tell you when and what the next train is for God's sake. Do you get commission for defending TFL incompetence every time somebody moans about them? 

Click to expand...

I wish. To be fair it was correct the next train was there ... It just wasn't in passenger service 😂.. we have so many problems with our vids we resort to turning them off at times of service disruption

It's the downside of the upgrades unfortunately, you are traveling on a line that's running 2 signalling systems side by side and when things go wrong the vids are a very basic bit of tech and can't keep up with changes as quickly

When all is running well they are a useful tool

However like everything they should come with a warning (only an indication)

Just like our screens at work that tell me where the trains are im not allowed to make safety critical decisions from the information on the overhead 40 inch screens I have to make it from the ones that are smaller and have the information backed up by several systems.




Ours is one of the most advanced modern rooms, the met is trying to catch up but obviously covid has hindered the 4lm upgrade.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Hand-written??? No the normal one above the platform. It says 'Metropolitan Line - 2 mins' like normal. Two minutes later when that train arrives it's 'Out of Service'! So I waited for it for no reason at all, should have just got on the first one and I wouldn't have wasted 12 minutes of my life.
		
Click to expand...

It probably *was* for the Metropolitan line though!  So not 'wrong', just inadequate!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			It probably *was* for the Metropolitan line though!  So not 'wrong', just inadequate!
		
Click to expand...

At this particular station Metropolitan is the only line anyway so redundant in that sense.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			At this particular station Metropolitan is the only line anyway so redundant in that sense.
		
Click to expand...

Least you know now lol should be another month apparently, whoever set up that wheel lathe is gonna be in a whole heap of trouble


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			At this particular station Metropolitan is the only line anyway so redundant in that sense.
		
Click to expand...

I hope nobody has messed with your desk when you do make it in


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I hope nobody has messed with your desk when you do make it in
		
Click to expand...

Not today, but last week someone stole my bloody drawer pedestal. Not even been returned, I just don't have drawers now.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 11, 2022)

Due to go and see “The Gruffalo” this morning with the wife and child in Southampton, walking out the house at 9:45 and get an email to say it’s been cancelled as the cast have Covid.

Luckily, Sophia has taken it like a champ and we are about to bake some cakes instead.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 11, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Due to go and see “The Gruffalo” this morning with the wife and child in Southampton, walking out the house at 9:45 and get an email to say it’s been cancelled as the cast have Covid.

Luckily, Sophia has taken it like a champ and we are about to bake some cakes instead.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing how resilient kids are getting with Covid, not sure of your ones age, but still!!

We were sat in the Theatre for the xmas Panto, 5 minutes past curtains up a stage manager comes on to cancel it. There were a few very unhappy kids at that one!!


----------



## Dando (Apr 11, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I think the practical point is that there is so much of it out there now, and the symptoms are , in most cases, similar to just a heavy cold, and there's very little Government rules to follow, that the doctors are just assuming that anyone with the cold like symptoms are carrying Covid, also given that hardly anyone is testing now. I think the assumption in September that it will actually be a cold is possibly herd immunity kicking in to some degree
		
Click to expand...


I thought I’d got a cold as I was really aching


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2022)

There's a word I'd like to use in the next sentence but I'd get into trouble for it...
Why is everyone so.       impatient 🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The reply all function on email. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Although its quite amusing when someone presses it by accident and calls someone else on the list a **** 🤣🤣


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			So not the service status board then but the platform displays with next train? So much can go wrong with them they aren't full proof. (Blame years of underinvestment)

However there are so many apps now (tfl go) has status updates, next train times (press the station get next train times)

Considering you moan at people without online banking on their phones I think you should be moaned at for not using travel apps 😉
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the unionised over-paid staff have taken all the money and thus limited investment over the years. Tube drivers seem the most overpaid group of workers in the country - £59k basic and a 5k pay rise from this month, so now £64k per year for a 35-hour week - plus 43 days holiday, a massively generous pension and paid overtime. And it is very difficult for anyone to get a job who is not friends or family. The benefits and perks and overtime, make them very overpaid for the skill levels needed. Compare to bus drivers, teachers, nurses, fireman, paramedics and many others, tube drivers have a massively lucrative deal

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...n-busting-deal-sadiq-khan-unions-b989920.html

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...ice-sadiq-khan-uk-cost-of-living-b990478.html

https://www.mylondon.news/lifestyle/travel/incredible-salaries-earned-london-underground-21829201
"Following a Freedom of Information (FOI) request made by MyLondon to Transport for London in early 2021, the annual wage of a full-time Tube driver was revealed as £56,496. This was based on the financial year from April 1, 2019, to March 31, 2020, with 3,271 drivers said to earn this amount, not including bonuses. Perks of the job include 43 days of holiday a year, free annual Tube pass for you and your other half and retirement at 60 with a full pension or on a reduced pension at 50. 
It is thought that the average salary for a London bus driver is somewhere between £27,000 and £31,000 based on job websites Indeed, Adunza and Glassdoor, which all collate information on the UK's work sectors annual wages. TfL does not confirm wage allowances of travel staff, however, Go Ahead which is the largest bus company in the capital (operating for TfL) advertise positions for £26,000 per year for drivers starting at an entry grade and rising to over £31,000 per year. "

https://www.cityam.com/tube-driver-salaries-break-100000-barrier-despite-train/


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Maybe the unionised over-paid staff....
		
Click to expand...

I thought 'political' posts were banned!


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 11, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I thought 'political' posts were banned! 

Click to expand...

well don't comment on politics then. this random irritation was about excess pay not Boris' bloomers!


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Maybe the unionised over-paid staff have taken all the money and thus limited investment over the years. Tube drivers seem the most overpaid group of workers in the country - £59k basic and a 5k pay rise from this month, so now £64k per year for a 35-hour week - plus 43 days holiday, a massively generous pension and paid overtime. And it is very difficult for anyone to get a job who is not friends or family. The benefits and perks and overtime, make them very overpaid for the skill levels needed. Compare to bus drivers, teachers, nurses, fireman, paramedics and many others, tube drivers have a massively lucrative deal

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...n-busting-deal-sadiq-khan-unions-b989920.html

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...ice-sadiq-khan-uk-cost-of-living-b990478.html

https://www.mylondon.news/lifestyle/travel/incredible-salaries-earned-london-underground-21829201
"Following a Freedom of Information (FOI) request made by MyLondon to Transport for London in early 2021, the annual wage of a full-time Tube driver was revealed as £56,496. This was based on the financial year from April 1, 2019, to March 31, 2020, with 3,271 drivers said to earn this amount, not including bonuses. Perks of the job include 43 days of holiday a year, free annual Tube pass for you and your other half and retirement at 60 with a full pension or on a reduced pension at 50.
It is thought that the average salary for a London bus driver is somewhere between £27,000 and £31,000 based on job websites Indeed, Adunza and Glassdoor, which all collate information on the UK's work sectors annual wages. TfL does not confirm wage allowances of travel staff, however, Go Ahead which is the largest bus company in the capital (operating for TfL) advertise positions for £26,000 per year for drivers starting at an entry grade and rising to over £31,000 per year. "

https://www.cityam.com/tube-driver-salaries-break-100000-barrier-despite-train/

Click to expand...

I chose the wrong career


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2022)

SaintHacker said:



			Although its quite amusing when someone presses it by accident and calls someone else on the list a **** 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Oh that one I can happily live with; this one was a list of outstanding responses to queries and someone going back to say they’d done theirs and copying everyone in. In the words of the old country music song, “Here’s a quarter, call someone who cares.”


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2022)

Sales people who flat out refuse to listen!!!

Was quoted over 2 and a half grand for a quadrant shower enclosure this afternoon having told them that the one for a grand was too expensive lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Maybe the unionised over-paid staff have taken all the money and thus limited investment over the years. Tube drivers seem the most overpaid group of workers in the country - £59k basic and a 5k pay rise from this month, so now £64k per year for a 35-hour week - plus 43 days holiday, a massively generous pension and paid overtime. And it is very difficult for anyone to get a job who is not friends or family. The benefits and perks and overtime, make them very overpaid for the skill levels needed. Compare to bus drivers, teachers, nurses, fireman, paramedics and many others, tube drivers have a massively lucrative deal

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...n-busting-deal-sadiq-khan-unions-b989920.html

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...ice-sadiq-khan-uk-cost-of-living-b990478.html

https://www.mylondon.news/lifestyle/travel/incredible-salaries-earned-london-underground-21829201
"Following a Freedom of Information (FOI) request made by MyLondon to Transport for London in early 2021, the annual wage of a full-time Tube driver was revealed as £56,496. This was based on the financial year from April 1, 2019, to March 31, 2020, with 3,271 drivers said to earn this amount, not including bonuses. Perks of the job include 43 days of holiday a year, free annual Tube pass for you and your other half and retirement at 60 with a full pension or on a reduced pension at 50.
It is thought that the average salary for a London bus driver is somewhere between £27,000 and £31,000 based on job websites Indeed, Adunza and Glassdoor, which all collate information on the UK's work sectors annual wages. TfL does not confirm wage allowances of travel staff, however, Go Ahead which is the largest bus company in the capital (operating for TfL) advertise positions for £26,000 per year for drivers starting at an entry grade and rising to over £31,000 per year. "

https://www.cityam.com/tube-driver-salaries-break-100000-barrier-despite-train/

Click to expand...

Please don't post things about topics you couldn't possibly understand ..

37 days leave for one so that post is complete rubbish

Drivers are well paid, compared to other train operators they are actually underpaid

Yes all those other professionals should be paid more

This isn't a race to the bottom

And Blame criminal underinvestment from all forms of government and attacks on pay and conditions as to why those other professionals don't get well paid

Few other points drivers can't do overtime so only stations and service control get overtime

Don't need to know anyone to get on, just apply when the job comes out. Night tube the only way ATM .. but very popular per position

Just relaunched the apprenticeship directly into my grade which is a 2 year apprenticeship but no guarantee at the end in a 70% failure rate job

Bus drivers should be paid more but a tube drivers responsibility is a little bit higher

When the trains fail they have to talk to us and get their trains moving. Detraining up to 1000 customers into a tube tunnel during an incident and assisting them to a station up to a mile away

My colleague on stations works 10 weekends out of 13 on his roster. Is nights almost every 3 weeks due to leave covers .

It's not all the picture your trying to paint

Oh and the payrise .. agreed pre covid 4 year deal 

RPI plus 0.2% 

Whilst it's a very good deal it's only because inflation has gone crazy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Please don't post things about topics you couldn't possibly understand ..

37 days leave for one so that post is complete rubbish

Drivers are well paid, compared to other train operators they are actually underpaid

Yes all those other professionals should be paid more

This isn't a race to the bottom

And Blame criminal underinvestment from all forms of government and attacks on pay and conditions as to why those other professionals don't get well paid

Few other points drivers can't do overtime so only stations and service control get overtime

Don't need to know anyone to get on, just apply when the job comes out. Night tube the only way ATM .. but very popular per position

Just relaunched the apprenticeship directly into my grade which is a 2 year apprenticeship but no guarantee at the end in a 70% failure rate job

Bus drivers should be paid more but a tube drivers responsibility is a little bit higher

When the trains fail they have to talk to us and get their trains moving. Detraining up to 1000 customers into a tube tunnel during an incident and assisting them to a station up to a mile away

My colleague on stations works 10 weekends out of 13 on his roster. Is nights almost every 3 weeks due to leave covers .

It's not all the picture your trying to paint

Oh and the payrise .. agreed pre covid 4 year deal

RPI plus 0.2%

Whilst it's a very good deal it's only because inflation has gone crazy.
		
Click to expand...

There may be some valid points in that response but the condescending first paragraph meant I didn’t bother reading any further.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 11, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			My socks wriggling down my foot whenever I wear wellies. Walking the dog this morning, I had to stop twice; take the welly off each foot and pull my socks up. It never happens with any other footwear.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain. I can't stand my socks slipping down, especially when playing golf. The answer, "mysocks", they're extra long and ideal for winter. Not sure for summer wear though.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			There may be some valid points in that response but the condescending first paragraph meant I didn’t bother reading any further.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the pure attack from a complete troll was the reason for first paragraph

Standard.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Maybe the pure attack from a complete troll was the reason for first paragraph

Standard.
		
Click to expand...

time to wind your neck in. Not sure I can be bothered to go over your points ATM. But the random irritation was mine, and several others agreed - namely that tube drivers are over paid relative to society for the function they perform. This was not a personal attack on you, like your response was on me. I was merely quoting facts that were in all the sources I quoted and many others. As to 37 or 43 days holiday, we can only use what we have and that was quoted in several sources, so I guess they are all wrong! As to overtime, again, that was quoted and the only explanation I can think for the 100k earners


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			time to wind your neck in. Not sure I can be bothered to go over your points ATM. But the random irritation was mine, and several others agreed - namely that tube drivers are over paid relative to society for the function they perform. This was not a personal attack on you, like your response was on me. I was merely quoting facts that were in all the sources I quoted and many others. As to 37 or 43 days holiday, we can only use what we have and that was quoted in several sources, so I guess they are all wrong! As to overtime, again, that was quoted and the only explanation I can think for the 100k earners
		
Click to expand...

Contracted 37 days holiday a year . 8 of which are in lieu for bank holidays as you only get them off if you are rostered not to work or take leave.

24/7 working 364 days a year (one days leave used for Xmas day as we are closed)

So of the 37 days 29 days are "normal" holiday .. 5.6 weeks a year is the minimum paid leave in the UK so that's what 1-2 days above normal so whilst bank holidays arent included for most it's 9 days more than the minimum ..

The 100k "club" is mainly because the massive short staff in which we have to do overtime to keep the line open for the public to get to work.

A few of my colleagues reached it. Due to covid isolations, 6 vacancies on a roster and 1 member of staff having a brain operation.

I think if anyone needs to wind their neck in personally it's you.

As per usual you stick your size 10s in where nobody wanted and go but oh I got a few likes so it's fine 

Feel free to stick your opinions because they are poorly researched and based on pure bile like the rest of your posting history.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2022)

Middle managers 🛎 ends who have little understand of how it works. The customers will be the ones that suffer whilst the workers get the flak


----------



## drdel (Apr 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Contracted 37 days holiday a year . 8 of which are in lieu for bank holidays as you only get them off if you are rostered not to work or take leave.

24/7 working 364 days a year (one days leave used for Xmas day as we are closed)

So of the 37 days 29 days are "normal" holiday .. 5.6 weeks a year is the minimum paid leave in the UK so that's what 1-2 days above normal so whilst bank holidays arent included for most it's 9 days more than the minimum ..

The 100k "club" is mainly because the massive short staff in which we have to do overtime to keep the line open for the public to get to work.

A few of my colleagues reached it. Due to covid isolations, 6 vacancies on a roster and 1 member of staff having a brain operation.

I think if anyone needs to wind their neck in personally it's you.

As per usual you stick your size 10s in where nobody wanted and go but oh I got a few likes so it's fine

Feel free to stick your opinions because they are poorly researched and based on pure bile like the rest of your posting history.
		
Click to expand...

If its such a bum rap you could change jobs. Pay comes down to affordability and whether people will do the job for the package on offer.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 11, 2022)

drdel said:



			If its such a bum rap you could change jobs. Pay comes down to affordability and whether people will do the job for the package on offer.
		
Click to expand...

Never said it was a bad job, just not as easy as people claim.

I love my job, I've proudly worked for my company for 19 years and will continue until 65 unless I can afford to go sooner but I enjoy going to work and I enjoy putting the service back together so the public can get to work.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Contracted 37 days holiday a year . 8 of which are in lieu for bank holidays as you only get them off if you are rostered not to work or take leave.

24/7 working 364 days a year (one days leave used for Xmas day as we are closed)

*So of the 37 days 29 days are "normal" holiday .. 5.6 weeks a year is the minimum paid leave in the UK so that's what 1-2 days above normal so whilst bank holidays arent included for most it's 9 days more than the minimum ..*

The 100k "club" is mainly because the massive short staff in which we have to do overtime to keep the line open for the public to get to work.

A few of my colleagues reached it. Due to covid isolations, 6 vacancies on a roster and 1 member of staff having a brain operation.

I think if anyone needs to wind their neck in personally it's you.

As per usual you stick your size 10s in where nobody wanted and go but oh I got a few likes so it's fine

Feel free to stick your opinions because they are poorly researched and based on pure bile like the rest of your posting history.
		
Click to expand...

I added a few links to back up my views that tube drivers are overpaid relative to pther professions in the UK, driven by its unionised nature and that the selection process of only selecting existing TFL employees for new full-time roles is a sham and something that is not allowed in other professions/ companies. It was the package of salary and benefits that i said was excessive - and many agreed. Most people would be over the moon to be lucky enough to get one of these jobs, but they will only go to the chosen friends and family. 

You get really defensive and aggressive as per normal. If the holidays is wrong it is pocket change and does not change the point i was making. However - an easy mistake to make, as alll of the sources below quote the same thing and not easy to get facts from TFL as the rest of Joe public are not able to apply so cannot find the official job benefits package! 

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/tube-driver-salary-holidays-working-conditions-a3982211.html
*Drivers will typically work a 36-hour working week and have 43 days annual leave, including bank holidays. *

https://www.mylondon.news/lifestyle/travel/incredible-salaries-earned-london-underground-21829201
*Perks of the job include 43 days of holiday a year, free annual Tube pass for you and your other half and retirement at 60 with a full pension or on a reduced pension at 50.*

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7422750/tube-drivers-paid-london-underground-salary/
*Drivers usually work 36-hour weeks and have 43 days of annual leave, including bank holidays.*

https://www.mirror.co.uk/money/how-you-become-tube-driver-6205254
*Oh, and you also get 43 days of holiday a year and a 36-hour week*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...pply-jobs-haven-t-advertised-seven-years.html
*£50,000 and 43 days holiday for being a tube driver but YOU can't apply because jobs haven't been advertised for seven years*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-33459515
*They typically work a 36-hour week and get 43 days of leave every year, including bank holidays. Six of the days off are compensation for working 36, rather than 35, hours a week throughout the year.*

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1519236/tube-tfl-drivers-operators-salary-benefits-strike
Perks include 43 days of holiday a year, a free annual Tube pass for both the driver and partner, and retirement at 60 on a full pension. 

https://faq-all.com/en/Q&A/page=26fccd69c1c5d525699b9cbd8559be38#s0
*Drivers usually work 36-hour weeks and have 43 days of annual leave, including bank holidays.*

https://www.bergaag.com/how-much-are-london-underground-drivers-paid.html
Drivers usually work 36-hour weeks and have 43 days of annual leave, including bank holidays. It’s actually very hard to become a Tube driver. Due to a deal with the unions, members of the public haven’t been able to apply to directly become a Tube driver since 2008. As candidates are recruited internally, the best approach is to get your foot in the door and apply to become a customer service assistant. 

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/aug/06/tube-strike-faq-myths-busted-and-questions-answered
*Tube workers have decent salaries, eight-hour days and up to 52 days’ paid holiday because they are strongly unionised. The unions would say that if you envy those working conditions, you should join a union.*

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...3-days-holiday-a-year-Boris-Johnson-says.html
*Tube drivers are paid £49,673 a year for a typical 36 hour week, and enjoy 43 days holiday a year.*

https://londonlovesbusiness.com/its...-look-at-the-massive-salaries-of-tfl-workers/
*According to TfL, the salary for a Tube driver is £49,673, with 43 days annual leave*

https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/08/05/tube-strike-august-2015_n_7938326.html
*The starting salary for drivers on the Tube is £49,673 a year and they receive 43 days of annual leave, compared with 52 days of leave for other London Underground staff.*

https://money.cnn.com/2015/08/04/news/london-underground-tube-strike-doctor/index.html
It takes as little as three months to secure an underground drivers license. Drivers typically work 36 hours a week, according to Transport for London, and earn £49,673 ($77,600). Holiday entitlements are generous, at 43 days per year. Benefits include free London travel for the employee and one other, and a possible £500 annual bonus. 

https://www.wikihow.com/Become-a-Tube-Driver
*Driving a train car for the underground transit system of Transport for London (TfL) sounds like a dream job for many. Not only do the salaries for train operators start at around £50,000, but if you were to get this position, you'd also get to look forward to 43 days of vacation every year and a shorter than average work week.[1] However, those who are seriously interested should prepare for an uphill battle. Becoming a train operator is no easy task.*


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			time to wind your neck in. Not sure I can be bothered to go over your points ATM. But the random irritation was mine, and several others agreed - *namely that tube drivers are over paid relative to society for the function they perform.* This was not a personal attack on you, like your response was on me. I was merely quoting facts that were in all the sources I quoted and many others. As to 37 or 43 days holiday, we can only use what we have and that was quoted in several sources, so I guess they are all wrong! As to overtime, again, that was quoted and the only explanation I can think for the 100k earners
		
Click to expand...

Genuine Q slasher, How much do you think they’re worth?


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Genuine Q slasher, How much do you think they’re worth?
		
Click to expand...

Not really considerd that Stu. I was in no way knocking or demeaning the role - just saying that salary package is excessive compared to most other jobs, especially public sector roles, and that the entry process stinks. The qualifications to gain a job are not degree level from what i can see, so you could theoretically haqve young adults in their early 20s (maybe even in the teens) getting through training and earning a top salary package that would be the envy of most of the public. Compare this to what qualifications and years of work you would need to put in in other areas, paticularly Nurses, Teachers (no 35 hour week here), Police, Fire Service, Armed Forces, Bus/ Coach drivers, Civil Service etc.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Middle managers 🛎 ends who have little understand of how it works. The customers will be the ones that suffer whilst the workers get the flak
		
Click to expand...

There are far too many big chiefs and wee chiefs in every sector, but sadly not enough indians


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Not really considerd that Stu*. I was in no way knocking or demeaning the role *- just saying that salary package is excessive compared to most other jobs, especially public sector roles, and that the entry process stinks. The qualifications to gain a job are not degree level from what i can see, so you could theoretically haqve young adults in their early 20s (maybe even in the teens) getting through training and earning a top salary package that would be the envy of most of the public. Compare this to what qualifications and years of work you would need to put in in other areas, paticularly Nurses, Teachers (no 35 hour week here), Police, Fire Service, Armed Forces, Bus/ Coach drivers, Civil Service etc.
		
Click to expand...

“namely that tube drivers are over paid relative to society for the function they perform” - it certainly reads that way.

It’s impossible to compare other public sector roles too as the job isn’t like for like.

You think the salary is excessive, that’s fine but you must have a number at what you think the job deserves or is worth in your opinion?

Police are well paid and heavilly protected. Most firemen have 2jobs through choice and not necessity. Teachers have more holidays than Tui and don’t get me started on the civil service 😁


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			“namely that tube drivers are over paid relative to society for the function they perform” - it certainly reads that way.

It’s impossible to compare other public sector roles too as the job isn’t like for like.

You think the salary is excessive, that’s fine but you must have a number at what you think the job deserves or is worth in your opinion?

Police are well paid and *heavilly protected*. Most firemen have 2jobs through choice and not necessity. Teachers have more holidays than Tui and don’t get me started on the civil service 😁
		
Click to expand...

In what way are the police “heavily protected”?


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			“namely that tube drivers are over paid relative to society for the function they perform” - it certainly reads that way.

It’s impossible to compare other public sector roles too as the job isn’t like for like.

You think the salary is excessive, that’s fine but you must have a number at what you think the job deserves or is worth in your opinion?

Police are well paid and heavilly protected. Most firemen have 2jobs through choice and not necessity. Teachers have more holidays than Tui and don’t get me started on the civil service 😁
		
Click to expand...

I do not know the salary scales for all these jobs, but i do not believe they should be paid more than teachers, nurses or police.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			“namely that tube drivers are over paid relative to society for the function they perform” - it certainly reads that way.

It’s impossible to compare other public sector roles too as the job isn’t like for like.

You think the salary is excessive, that’s fine but you must have a number at what you think the job deserves or is worth in your opinion?

*Police are well paid *and heavilly protected. Most firemen have 2jobs through choice and not necessity. Teachers have more holidays than Tui and don’t get me started on the civil service 😁
		
Click to expand...

https://www.met.police.uk/car/caree...lice-constable/overview/benefits-and-rewards/

"Your salary will be dependent on the entry route you join us on. Our starting salary packages start from approximately £30,000 to £31,000 (including London allowances) increasing to circa £33,000 to £34,000 on successful completion of your probationary period. Base salary increases annually and typically police constables with seven years’ service can expect to earn circa £48,000, including allowances."

But not as well paid as a tube driver Stu.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			“namely that tube drivers are over paid relative to society for the function they perform” - it certainly reads that way.

It’s impossible to compare other public sector roles too as the job isn’t like for like.

You think the salary is excessive, that’s fine but you must have a number at what you think the job deserves or is worth in your opinion?

Police are well paid and heavilly protected. Most firemen have 2jobs through choice and not necessity. *Teachers have more holidays than Tui* and don’t get me started on the civil service 😁
		
Click to expand...

I think the whole teachers holiday one is a bit of a myth. Married to a teacher, and whilst she isn’t in school during the holidays, she spends a good chunk of time lesson planning during them. Add that to the time spent in the evenings planning and marking I would say she definitely works more hours than me.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 11, 2022)

The way I see it the tube drivers Union have always been pretty militant, and they have used their unique position (they can bring London to a standstill) to their advantage and have held the weak mayors feet to the fire to get an amazing deal. Wouldn’t complain if they were my union, bloody commies that like the police should not be allowed to strike if I were a passenger. 
I always thought they know it won’t last forever with technology etc so they are milking it for all they can. They will go the same way as the London dock worker.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 11, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I think the whole teachers holiday one is a bit of a myth. Married to a teacher, and whilst she isn’t in school during the holidays, she spends a good chunk of time lesson planning during them. Add that to the time spent in the evenings planning and marking I would say she definitely works more hours than me.
		
Click to expand...

My sister in law was the same. Lesson planning, marking and so on very often meant she worked late into the evening and a hefty chunk of her so-called holidays.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			I do not know the salary scales for all these jobs, but i do not believe they should be paid more than teachers, nurses or police.
		
Click to expand...

If you believe their current pay, based on the links you’ve provided, is excessive, you must have a figure that you believe the job is worth.

It's a very simple question.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.met.police.uk/car/caree...lice-constable/overview/benefits-and-rewards/

"Your salary will be dependent on the entry route you join us on. Our starting salary packages start from approximately £30,000 to £31,000 (including London allowances) increasing to circa £33,000 to £34,000 on successful completion of your probationary period. Base salary increases annually and typically police constables with seven years’ service can expect to earn circa £48,000, including allowances."

But not as well paid as a tube driver Stu.
		
Click to expand...

Do you need a degree to become a Bobby?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			In what way are the police “heavily protected”?
		
Click to expand...

You’d know, you spent your working life in as a Bobby didn’t you?


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			If you believe their current pay, based on the links you’ve provided, is excessive, you must have a figure that you believe the job is worth.

It's a very simple question.
		
Click to expand...

not a question i was answering Stu. I said they should not be on a scale higher than teachers, police anbd nurses - i am not looking up all those but see Rich's coments on the police as something that sounds more realistic. Do you think they should be on more than these three groups?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Do you need a degree to become a Bobby?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.met.police.uk/car/caree...roles/police-constable/overview/entry-routes/

There’s never been a more exciting time to join the Met. We offer multiple entry routes into policing, some of which will enable you to gain an externally recognised qualification on successful completion:


Police Constable Degree Apprenticeship (PCDA) 
Degree Holder Entry Programme (DHEP)
Initial Police Learning & Development Programme (IPLDP)
Whichever route you join the Met on you’ll receive the best possible training to fully equip and prepare you for the unique challenges of policing London. You’ll be employed as an officer from day one, learning alongside experienced officers on the frontline, while earning a competitive salary and, on our PCDA and DHEP rotues, working towards a fully funded degree or graduate diploma in Professional Policing Practice.

It's certainly changed from my day when a degree of common sense was the only degree you needed.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			not a question i was answering Stu. I said they should not be on a scale higher than teachers, police anbd teachers - i am not looking up all those but see Rich's coments on the police as something that sounds more realistic. Do you think they should be on more than these three groups?
		
Click to expand...

I’m honestly not setting you up. I’m curious as to what you think the going rate should be for driving a train as you’ve said their excessively paid.

Ok you're not answering the question but since BIM has linked us up you’re now saying £33k is a realistic wage. 
What knowledge of the job do you have to say wnether it’s a realistic salary?

I don’t have an opinion on those careers you’ve mentioned but you cant compare all of those jobs and have them on the same pay scale tbh.

What I will say though is i’d have politicians on half of what they currently get and they’d only be able to claim expense’s for essentials.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I’m honestly not setting you up. I’m curious as to what you think the going rate should be for driving a train as you’ve said their excessively paid.

Ok you're not answering the question but since BIM has linked us up you’re now saying £33k is a realistic wage.
What knowledge of the job do you have to say wnether it’s a realistic salary?

I don’t have an opinion on those careers you’ve mentioned but you cant compare all of those jobs and have them on the same pay scale tbh.

What I will say though is i’d have politicians on half of what they currently get and they’d only be able to claim expense’s for essentials.
		
Click to expand...

I agree completely with your last sentence. The wage structure needs to be addressed.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I’m honestly not setting you up. I’m curious as to what you think the going rate should be for driving a train as you’ve said their excessively paid.

Ok you're not answering the question but since BIM has linked us up you’re now saying £33k is a realistic wage.
What knowledge of the job do you have to say wnether it’s a realistic salary?

I don’t have an opinion on those careers you’ve mentioned but you cant compare all of those jobs and have them on the same pay scale tbh.

What I will say though is i’d have politicians on half of what they currently get and they’d only be able to claim expense’s for *essentials*.
		
Click to expand...

So claiming to have my garden moat cleaned would be an issue?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I’m honestly not setting you up. I’m curious as to what you think the going rate should be for driving a train as you’ve said their excessively paid.

Ok you're not answering the question but since BIM has linked us up you’re now saying £33k is a realistic wage.
*What knowledge of the job do you have to say wnether it’s a realistic salary?*

I don’t have an opinion on those careers you’ve mentioned but you cant compare all of those jobs and have them on the same pay scale tbh.

What I will say though is i’d have politicians on half of what they currently get and they’d only be able to claim expense’s for essentials.
		
Click to expand...

Stu, on top of all the basics of the job, I was trained as an advanced driver, motorcyclist, LGV & PCV driver, advanced vehicle examiner & advanced accident investigator.  From those skills alone I would say I should be capable, with the relevant training, of driving a tube train; I'm not sure from my knowledge of train driving that the same argument works in reverse.

And you get no additional bonus for earning & maintaining those qualifications, just the opportunity to get yourself into deeper  more frequently.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I’m honestly not setting you up. I’m curious as to what you think the going rate should be for driving a train as you’ve said their excessively paid.

Ok you're not answering the question but since BIM has linked us up you’re now saying £33k is a realistic wage.
What knowledge of the job do you have to say wnether it’s a realistic salary?

I don’t have an opinion on those careers you’ve mentioned but you cant compare all of those jobs and have them on the same pay scale tbh.

What I will say though is i’d have politicians on half of what they currently get and they’d only be able to claim expense’s for essentials.
		
Click to expand...

i cannot answer properly without lots of research on all other roles mentioned butfrom what i can see, tube drivers do not need degrees and complete a solid training of around 6 months. This is a lower education standard than the other roles mentioned. As you want me to put a figure on it i would say qualified tube drivers 30k, rising to circa 50k after 8-10 years.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Stu, on top of all the basics of the job, I was trained as an advanced driver, motorcyclist, LGV & PCV driver, advanced vehicle examiner & advanced accident investigator.  From those skills alone I would say I should be capable, with the relevant training, of driving a tube train; I'm not sure from my knowledge of train driving that the same argument works in reverse.

And you get no additional bonus for earning & maintaining those qualifications, just the opportunity to get yourself into deeper  more frequently.  

Click to expand...

You've benefitted from the job to better yourself, that's great. 

And rightly so you shouldnt be paid more for earning&maintaining those quali's. 

How much would those qualifications set you back if you were working in a garage for example?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I’m honestly not setting you up. I’m curious as to what you think the going rate should be for driving a train as you’ve said their excessively paid.

Ok you're not answering the question but since BIM has linked us up you’re now saying £33k is a realistic wage.
What knowledge of the job do you have to say wnether it’s a realistic salary?

I don’t have an opinion on those careers you’ve mentioned but you cant compare all of those jobs and have them on the same pay scale tbh.

*What I will say though is i’d have politicians on half of what they currently get and they’d only be able to claim expense’s for essentials.*

Click to expand...

I'd go the opposite route and double their salary but not let them claim the expenses. Build a new parliament building in Birmingham with a connected hotel so none of them need second homes. If you want to become an MP you know that you'll have to travel to Birmingham to carry out your role so it's up to you to get yourself there. While you're there your accommodation is provided for you but you're paying for your own meals as you'd have to pay for them if you were at home.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			i cannot answer properly without lots of research on all other roles mentioned butfrom what i can see, tube drivers do not need degrees and complete a solid training of around 6 months. *This is a lower education standard than the other roles mentioned.* As you want me to put a figure on it i would say qualified tube drivers 30k, rising to circa 50k after 8-10 years.
		
Click to expand...

No its not. It's the same standard as some of the roles you've mentioned taht should be paid more. 

So now you've given a figure of £30k thats £575 per week £350 after deuctions.

You expect anybody to do a job with that much responsibility for public safety to earn that sort of money just because they havent got a degree?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			You've benefitted from the job to better yourself, that's great.

And rightly so you shouldnt be paid more for earning&maintaining those quali's.

How much would those qualifications set you back if you were working in a garage for example?
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don’t know what the training for those courses would cost Stu, not a clue. 

Not sure why I shouldn’t be paid more for the higher qualifications though? 🤔


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I honestly don’t know what the training for those courses would cost Stu, not a clue.

Not sure why I shouldn’t be paid more for the higher qualifications though? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Because its part of the job spec, no?🤔


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			So claiming to have my garden moat cleaned would be an issue?
		
Click to expand...

You could claim for it but youd be buried alive in it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I think the whole teachers holiday one is a bit of a myth. Married to a teacher, and whilst she isn’t in school during the holidays, she spends a good chunk of time lesson planning during them. Add that to the time spent in the evenings planning and marking *I would say she definitely works more hours than me*.
		
Click to expand...

Lesson planning? Its rinse and repeat every year. They get paid for it aswell😉

Thats not hard though is it😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Because its part of the job spec, no?🤔
		
Click to expand...

Not exactly, no. Basic job spec covers walking the beat and general police duties, no obligation to drive or take on specialist functions. 

If you do take on the specialist functions and as in my case put your personal driving licence and insurance premium at risk, you’d get paid the same as a foot duty officer with the same level of service.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'd go the opposite route and double their salary but not let them claim the expenses. Build a new parliament building in Birmingham with a connected hotel so none of them need second homes. If you want to become an MP you know that you'll have to travel to Birmingham to carry out your role so it's up to you to get yourself there. While you're there your accommodation is provided for you but you're paying for your own meals as you'd have to pay for them if you were at home.
		
Click to expand...

There'd be no politicians😁

Oh and second jobs would be banned.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not exactly, no. Basic job spec covers walking the beat and general police duties, no obligation to drive or take on specialist functions.

If you do take on the specialist functions and as in my case put your personal driving licence and insurance premium at risk, you’d get paid the same as a foot duty officer with the same level of service.
		
Click to expand...

But you'd get a cushier job? 

Goin from a foot bobby to a hobby bobby 😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2022)

On a separate irritation, having a splinted finger on my dominant hand. 

A relatively piddling injury, the irritation being how many basic, taken for granted things you do that the oversize lolly stick gets in the way of. I shall now see if I can sleep without poking my eye out.


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2022)

I think the question we all want to know is should a tube driver earn more less or the same as a plumber


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			I think the question we all want to know is should a tube driver earn more less or the same as a plumber 

Click to expand...

It already is!!

An advanced JIB plumbers rate is around  £16ph....


----------



## fundy (Apr 11, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			It already is!!

An advanced JIB plumbers rate is around  £16ph....
		
Click to expand...

Lol, my plumbers seen me coming!!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			Lol, my plumbers seen me coming!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

We always do 😁😁😁

That rate is for an employed plumber, then theres the London weighting rate.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 12, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			We always do 😁😁😁

That rate is for an employed plumber, then theres the London weighting rate.
		
Click to expand...

Fortunate there are no toilets to fix on underground train carriages then!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			No its not. It's the same standard as some of the roles you've mentioned taht should be paid more.

So now you've given a figure of £30k thats £575 per week £350 after deuctions.

You expect anybody to do a job with that much responsibility for public safety to earn that sort of money just because they havent got a degree?
		
Click to expand...

One of the stupidest arguments I've ever heard .. they should earn less because they don't have a degree?

How many people go to uni and waste their degree, just going because it's what they think they should do.

More apprenticeships should be out there to get people working quicker with real useful qualifications.

My control room is a real mixture. 39 positions but only 33 of us atm. Over 1/2 of us are ex apprentices. Me and my mate stated the same day. Apprentices have the lowest failure rate for the role as we spent our entire apprenticeship in signal cabins / control rooms learning. The other half is made up of direct recruit ex forces when tfl did a few forces recruitment campaign (all without degrees, poor guys should earn less) we have a few ex train drivers in there who have been promoted and then you have about 3 graduates who came onto the company via the graduate scheme and eventually decided they wanted to work with us. Two of them have masters .. maybe they should have a degree allowance ..

Next people will want plumbers to have degrees or work for minimum wage


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 12, 2022)

My job is more important than yours arguements.
Best way, don’t bring employment complaints/irritations onto a forum.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 12, 2022)

This be taking over the thread, if we want a job/wages comparison thread, feel free to start one 👍


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 12, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			You’d know, you spent your working life in as a Bobby didn’t you?
		
Click to expand...

But I want to know what you think. You’ve suggested the police are protected. I’d like to know what you think they’re protected from, how, by whom and why? It was you who made the suggestion, not me.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 12, 2022)

Qualifications to be a PGA Pro...... (In 2004)
O Level Maths and English 
4 handicap or less
An FdSc from Birmingham University 

Qualifications to be an MP.....0


----------



## chellie (Apr 12, 2022)

Toothache Waiting for the dentist to call me back sometime today.


----------



## Slab (Apr 12, 2022)

chellie said:



			Toothache Waiting for the dentist to call me back sometime today.
		
Click to expand...

You can expect a call about two thirty


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2022)

chellie said:



			Toothache Waiting for the dentist to call me back sometime today.
		
Click to expand...




Slab said:



			You can expect a call about two thirty
		
Click to expand...

That’s not nice; mildly amusing but not nice 😊


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2022)

Cardboard CD cases. 😕


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2022)

Not really an irritation but there's no random disappointments thread so this'll do. Last night we got a Five Guys and I thought I'd try the bacon milkshake. Sounds weird but I thought it might be one of those mind-blowers where you go "oh wow it actually works!" Yeah, no. It just tastes like a nice vanilla milkshake ruined by someone dropping bacon crumbs in it. Proper emperor's new clothes. Gutted. Now I'm just wondering why it even exists? Who thought this was a good idea??


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not really an irritation but there's no random disappointments thread so this'll do. Last night we got a Five Guys and I thought I'd try the bacon milkshake. Sounds weird but I thought it might be one of those mind-blowers where you go "oh wow it actually works!" Yeah, no. It just tastes like a nice vanilla milkshake ruined by someone dropping bacon crumbs in it. Proper emperor's new clothes. Gutted. Now I'm just wondering why it even exists? Who thought this was a good idea??
		
Click to expand...

Bacon milkshake? I understand your curiosity but that just can’t work, on any level.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Bacon milkshake? I understand your curiosity but that just can’t work, on any level.
		
Click to expand...

I'll try anything once!  My logic is normally that if it's on the menu, someone must have tested and decided it was good enough to sell. In this case though, I'm not sure. Massive disappointment. 

I'm not comparing them at all because chalk & cheese obviously, but Heston Blumenthal has showed the world that some unthinkable food combos can actually work, so I figure, you never know until you try.


----------



## Slab (Apr 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'll try anything once!  My logic is normally that if it's on the menu, someone must have tested and decided it was good enough to sell. In this case though, I'm not sure. Massive disappointment.

*I'm not comparing them at all because chalk & cheese obviously*, but Heston Blumenthal has showed the world that some unthinkable food combos can actually work, so I figure, you never know until you try. 

Click to expand...

I can tell you now a chalk and cheese milkshake won't work either


_(sorry i'm just in ne of those funny moods today)_


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2022)

Slab said:



			I can tell you now a chalk and cheese milkshake won't work either


_(sorry i'm just in ne of those funny moods today)_

Click to expand...

Wouldn't be surprised if Heston's tried it!


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2022)

One trade postponing for a few weeks and the knock on effect on organising other trades sigh


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			We always do 😁😁😁

That rate is for an employed plumber, then theres the London weighting rate.
		
Click to expand...


Bedfordshires not in London


----------



## NearHull (Apr 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Cardboard CD cases. 😕
		
Click to expand...

Now that’s random.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 12, 2022)

The rent-a-mob morons chaining and glueing themselves outside oil terminals.  Just leave the turds there for a few nights.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 12, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The rent-a-mob morons chaining and glueing themselves outside oil terminals.  Just leave the turds there for a few nights.
		
Click to expand...

easy fix, just spray some diesel on the roads, then the superglue stunt doesnt work


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 12, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			easy fix, just spray some diesel on the roads, then the superglue stunt doesnt work 

Click to expand...

Or just start shooting them. I'm sure that if you had a line of protesters blocking a road and you started shooting them from one end you wouldn't have to shoot very many before the rest would all move. 👍


----------



## chellie (Apr 12, 2022)

Slab said:



			You can expect a call about two thirty
		
Click to expand...

LOL. Amazingly call was not long after 9 and I'm in at 12.15


----------



## Slab (Apr 12, 2022)

chellie said:



			LOL. Amazingly call was not long after 9 and I'm in at 12.15
		
Click to expand...

Cool, they obviously run a well drilled operation!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Or just start shooting them. I'm sure that if you had a line of protesters blocking a road and you started shooting them from one end you wouldn't have to shoot very many before the rest would all move. 👍
		
Click to expand...

They may regret the strength of glue used at that point


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They may regret the strength of glue used at that point 

Click to expand...

Oh dear
How sad
Never mind...


----------



## Red devil (Apr 12, 2022)

My last post was deleted too political and I understand that. So I'll just say this. 
The question should be not why are tube drivers paid so much but why are police and nurses and teacher's etc paid so little?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 12, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Or just start shooting them. I'm sure that if you had a line of protesters blocking a road and you started shooting them from one end you wouldn't have to shoot very many before the rest would all move. 👍
		
Click to expand...

We could have some forum members tee some balls up and hit drivers at them.    Then again, there are one or two (Fragger cough cough) who may take a little longer to hit their target


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 12, 2022)

Made the mistake of telling the barber I work for an energy company...I don't set the prices mate.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 12, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Or just start shooting them. I'm sure that if you had a line of protesters blocking a road and you started shooting them from one end you wouldn't have to shoot very many before the rest would all move. 👍
		
Click to expand...

That’s a pragmatic approach that I can get behind. 👍


----------



## chellie (Apr 12, 2022)

Slab said:



			Cool, they obviously run a well drilled operation!
		
Click to expand...

 Thankfully no drilling required.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not really an irritation but there's no random disappointments thread so this'll do. Last night we got a Five Guys and I thought I'd try the bacon milkshake. Sounds weird but I thought it might be one of those mind-blowers where you go "oh wow it actually works!" Yeah, no. It just tastes like a nice vanilla milkshake ruined by someone dropping bacon crumbs in it. Proper emperor's new clothes. Gutted. Now I'm just wondering why it even exists? Who thought this was a good idea??
		
Click to expand...




Billysboots said:



			Bacon milkshake? I understand your curiosity but that just can’t work, on any level.
		
Click to expand...

Ever tried a Chocolate Chip sandwich (with butter)?
I did...once!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Made the mistake of telling the barber I work for an energy company...I don't set the prices mate.
		
Click to expand...

I was away with a bloke on a business trip a few years ago. His company sold an odd product and to avoid a prolonged chat, invariably ending with a glazed look, he just told people he sold incontinence pads. Kills any conversation stone dead . One for you to use going forwards


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Made the mistake of telling the barber I work for an energy company...I don't set the prices mate.
		
Click to expand...


even bigger mistake telling the forum imho

Its all Bazzas fault clearly!!!!!!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			even bigger mistake telling the forum imho

Its all Bazzas fault clearly!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

The fact I was getting my haircut at 11.30 on a Tuesday should've told him how important I am.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was away with a bloke on a business trip a few years ago. His company sold an odd product and to avoid a prolonged chat, invariably ending with a glazed look, he just told people he sold incontinence pads. Kills any conversation stone dead . One for you to use going forwards 

Click to expand...

Knowing my luck I'll find the one barber happy to tell me he can't hold it and ask for a discount.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 12, 2022)

Highly irritated by someone reporting a bunch of the posts on this thread about the fuel protests as being political.

All reports rejected and looking to see if there is an infraction for wasting moderator time, or at worst being a div
🤬


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 12, 2022)

People who walk their dogs and have the viewpoint that if they walk in front of their dogs, and don't see their dog doing a mess, they don't have to pick it up. 
They get really agitated when they're challenged.


----------



## Dando (Apr 12, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			We could have some forum members tee some balls up and hit drivers at them.    Then again, there are one or two (Fragger cough cough) who may take a little longer to hit their target  

Click to expand...

Leave fragger alone, he’ll be fine…-“as long as he aims 90° left of the protesters he might hit one


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			Leave fragger alone, he’ll be fine…-“as long as he aims 90° left of the protesters he might hit one
		
Click to expand...

Oi
45 will be sufficient 🤭👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			Leave fragger alone, he’ll be fine…-“as long as he aims 90° left of the protesters he might hit one
		
Click to expand...

Get them to protest on a beach, he'll get them then


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 12, 2022)

This forum. Professional golfers should be ashamed for taking Saudi blood money.

Also this forum. We should indiscriminately shoot protesters.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 12, 2022)

I was happy to leave them cold, hungry and dehydrated myself but did go as far as wanting to hit golf balls at them.   I will comprise at emptying a lorry load of  over them like in Back to the Future.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 12, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I was happy to leave them cold, hungry and dehydrated myself but did go as far as wanting to hit golf balls at them.   I will comprise at emptying a lorry load of  over them like in Back to the Future.
		
Click to expand...

No mate it’s gotta be the firing squad then the oven. Otherwise it sends mixed messages. 😬


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 12, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			This forum. Professional golfers should be ashamed for taking Saudi blood money.

Also this forum. We should indiscriminately shoot protesters.
		
Click to expand...

I definitely wasn't suggesting that there should be any indiscriminate shooting of them. Absolutely no need for random shooting of protesters. Start at one end and see how far down the line you get before the rest of them get the message. The shooting would be the total opposite of indiscriminate and would be completely discriminate. 😉


----------



## drdel (Apr 12, 2022)

If I remember correctly there were a few posters on another thread suggesting Putin was barbaric- looks as if there are a few potential recruits here


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 12, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Ever tried a Chocolate Chip sandwich (with butter)?
I did...once!

Click to expand...

My niece used to eat sugar sandwiches 😳


----------



## chrisd (Apr 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			My niece used to eat sugar sandwiches 😳
		
Click to expand...

We did as kids


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 12, 2022)

People on golf forums who assume every comment being made is serious.      Those people should be shot too.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 12, 2022)

chrisd said:



			We did as kids
		
Click to expand...

Of course. I was very partial to a golden syrup or black treacle sandwich and, if in a savoury mood, a brown sauce one - delicious!


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Of course. I was very partial to a golden syrup or black treacle sandwich and, if in a savoury mood, a brown sauce one - delicious!
		
Click to expand...

Try a golden syrup & cheese sandwich!



You're welcome.


----------



## Dando (Apr 12, 2022)

Possibly not going to the caravan this weekend


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			This forum. Professional golfers should be ashamed for taking Saudi blood money.

Also this forum. We should indiscriminately shoot protesters.
		
Click to expand...

There's no compulsion to stay if we're that irritating.


----------



## Dando (Apr 12, 2022)

Slime said:



			Try a golden syrup & cheese sandwich!



You're welcome. 

Click to expand...

cheese and mango chutney sandwiches are worth exploring


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			cheese and mango chutney sandwiches are worth exploring
		
Click to expand...

Cheese on Strawberry jam on toast is better than you might think.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 12, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People on golf forums who assume every comment being made is serious. *Those people should be shot too.*

Click to expand...

As long as you don't do it indiscriminately you should be ok.


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			cheese and mango chutney sandwiches are worth exploring
		
Click to expand...

Tried cauli cheese & fish finger sandwiches?
They're the best!


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 12, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People on golf forums who assume every comment being made is serious.      Those people should be shot too.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve seen enough on here to believe some of the members actually believe the crap they write. 
Obviously many of them wouldn’t say boo to a goose outside the internet.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 12, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Of course. I was very partial to a golden syrup or black treacle sandwich and, if in a savoury mood, a brown sauce one - delicious!
		
Click to expand...

Golden syrup !!!!
Now you're talking 👍👍


----------



## RichA (Apr 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Cheese on Strawberry jam on toast is better than you might think.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Especially if the bread is the sourest of sourdoughs and the cheese is the maturest of cheddars.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 12, 2022)

When I was a kid we were shipped off to boarding school (Dad in army, 5 of us, Mum passed away)...anyway, it was more like the flipping workhouse. We'd stop at the Services on the way back after holidays and I'd stock my pockets with the butter pats and sugar sachets that used to be "free". Amazing how good butter creamed with sugar is!


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			When I was a kid we were shipped off to boarding school (Dad in army, 5 of us, Mum passed away)...anyway, it was more like the flipping workhouse. We'd stop at the Services on the way back after holidays and I'd stock my pockets with the butter pats and sugar sachets that used to be "free". *Amazing how good butter creamed with sugar is*!
		
Click to expand...

That good you can make cakes with it


----------



## Dando (Apr 12, 2022)

Piccalilli sarnies are a favourite of mine but not the cheap stuff. It needs to be a nice strong one


----------



## Dando (Apr 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			That good you can make cakes with it 

Click to expand...

The best part of baking cakes is scrapping the bowl and eating it


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			The best part of baking cakes is scrapping the bowl and eating it
		
Click to expand...

I get to make the cake mix, Mrs F gets to scrape the bowl clean


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 12, 2022)

The absolute state of some tweets. Telling people they're just being lazy or moaning they can't afford to feed their kids when pasta is cheap from the shop. Punching down, every single one of them.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 12, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'd go the opposite route and double their salary but not let them claim the expenses. Build a new parliament building in Birmingham with a connected hotel so none of them need second homes. If you want to become an MP you know that you'll have to travel to Birmingham to carry out your role so it's up to you to get yourself there. While you're there your accommodation is provided for you but you're paying for your own meals as you'd have to pay for them if you were at home.
		
Click to expand...

Just realised that this would be unfair on those MPs that represent constituencies further away from Birmingham. Therefore the only expenses that they will be allowed to claim will be for a standard (not first class) flight or train ticket to Birmingham. Apart from that there are no other expenses they can claim.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just realised that this would be unfair on those MPs that represent constituencies further away from Birmingham. Therefore the only expenses that they will be allowed to claim will be for a standard (not first class) flight or train ticket to Birmingham. Apart from that there are no other expenses they can claim.
		
Click to expand...

Have always felt that the second home rubbish should be replaced with government owned flats in the city 

Appreciate people have to travel for work and the MP for Newcastle for example needing to be in London for the night or whatever ok you get this flat for the night or however long needed 

Rather than oh pick a second home that you can come and go too 

Only exception is obviously the pm as you don't expect him or her to sell their house when they get the job and that should be provided for them 

Anyone else u get the option of the flats or u buy your own home out of your own pocket.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm pulling my hair out trying to get my new smart printer to print, scan and copy files/pictures from my laptop, the wife's iPad, and both our mobiles .  I'll get there eventually, quite pleased with the progress so far, considering computers weren't even invented when I was at school.
We printed/copied using pencils, pens with nibs, ink wells, and used blotting paper, deleted with an eraser/rubber


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 13, 2022)

Political posts yet again
Just stop it please

Infractions and bans will follow if you can’t control yourselves


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 13, 2022)

People who sit in the aisle seat on a crowded train, leaving the window seat vacant, whilst other passengers are standing.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 13, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			People who sit in the aisle seat on a crowded train, leaving the window seat vacant, whilst other passengers are standing.
		
Click to expand...

Same with bags on seats. 
TBH though, I don't understand why anyone would stand in these circumstances. I take a perverse pleasure in asking very loudly for the offender to move themselves/their bag to allow me to sit down.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2022)

HMRC, writing to my wife saying she owes £1100 tax from 2018-19

ive checked her payslips .. she earned under the personal allowance that year.. so how does she owe her a penny?

10 mins on hold so far ..


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 13, 2022)

Condiments with HOT 🌶🌶🌶 on the label that are NOT


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			HMRC, writing to my wife saying she owes £1100 tax from 2018-19

ive checked her payslips .. she earned under the personal allowance that year.. so how does she owe her a penny?

10 mins on hold so far ..
		
Click to expand...

Carrried over from previous years?  My Mrs claimed for some allowances last tax year that she hasn’t previously claimed tax relief on.  HMRC have written to her and they seem to have gone back 5yrs to check her tax…then with the allowances taxes into a count accumulated to the present day - and part of that accumulation seemed to include some tax underpaid for some years that they had not previously spotted.  So has your Mrs recently claimed for something against tax if she is normally PAYE?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Carrried over from previous years?  My Mrs claimed for some allowances last tax year that she hasn’t previously claimed tax relief on.  HMRC have written to her and they seem to have gone back 5yrs to check her tax…then with the allowances taxes into a count accumulated to the present day - and part of that accumulation seemed to include some tax underpaid for some years that they had not previously spotted.  So has your Mrs recently claimed for something against tax if she is normally PAYE?
		
Click to expand...

finally got through to them.. her school basically submitted 5000 as a p45 when she worked 2 jobs for them even though it was included in the normal payslips as she was unpaid most of the year due to last stages of mat leave 

so their admin department


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2022)

As I was in the vicinity and needed to check prices, I went to the local Halfords today to peruse their selection of replacement windscwipers.
In the past they've had a little flip-over booklet with all the info in..find your car, find the code, find the wipers - Simples....
Nowadays it's all gone modern..a touchscreen,  ipad size, that gives you the same info...
Until you walk up to it and a message on the screen says the site is undergoing maintenance  - please come back later. Great.
And none of the staff knew which wipers I needed or when the system would be back up and running.
Bloody useless 
Oh how I love it when technology works....and I miss the little flip-over booklet.
It's called Progress...apparently


----------



## Mudball (Apr 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			As I was in the vicinity and needed to check prices, I went to the local Halfords today to peruse their selection of replacement windscwipers.
In the past they've had a little flip-over booklet with all the info in..find your car, find the code, find the wipers - Simples....
Nowadays it's all gone modern..a touchscreen,  ipad size, that gives you the same info...
Until you walk up to it and a message on the screen says the site is undergoing maintenance  - please come back later. Great.
And none of the staff knew which wipers I needed or when the system would be back up and running.
Bloody useless
Oh how I love it when technology works....and I miss the little flip-over booklet.
It's called Progress...apparently 

Click to expand...

They expect you to use the backup system....  Go online on ur phone, go to theri website and get the data... simples.    Come on grandad.
This info is available on tiktok but u wont know it..


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			People who sit in the aisle seat on a crowded train, leaving the window seat vacant, whilst other passengers are standing.
		
Click to expand...

I nearly always sit in the aisle seat otherwise you get squashed against the side.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2022)

Mudball said:



			They expect you to use the backup system....  Go online on ur phone, go to theri website and get the data... simples.    Come on grandad.
This info is available on tiktok but u wont know it..
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...but the system...the whole system...was undergoing maintenance......Halfords Online wasn't...
Had there been a flip-over booklet I'd possibly be the proud owner of a new pair of wipers....but, looking now, as the system is back on..they don't stock them anyway....


----------



## IanM (Apr 13, 2022)

Athletico Madrid.  Very irritating.


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2022)

Forgetting the car was due at the garage for service and MOT first thing this morning


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 14, 2022)

Narrow minded football fans!
Or should that be... Football fans narrow mindedness!
Plenty of examples on this forum.
Oh! And, unfortunately, it's not really a 'random' irritation either. Rather a 'consistent' irritation, if randomly triggered!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 14, 2022)

TV presenters and guests who do not know the difference between true refugees, asylum seekers, economic migrants and illegal immigrants.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 14, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			TV presenters and guests who do not know the difference between true refugees, asylum seekers, economic migrants and illegal immigrants.
		
Click to expand...

I am no TV presenter.. but aren't they the same?


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 14, 2022)

Dental hygienist. Just spent a very uncomfortable 30 mins in the chair cleaning 3 years f plaque build up and with receding gums. I am so traumatised I am walking round the corner for a steak and pint!


----------



## Neilds (Apr 14, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I am no TV presenter.. but aren't they the same?
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same so I googles it.

According to Amnesty International:
A refugee is a person who has fled their own country because they are at risk of serious human rights violations and persecution there. 
An asylum-seeker is a person who has left their country and is seeking protection from persecution and serious human rights violations in another country, but who hasn’t yet been legally recognized as a refugee and is waiting to receive a decision on their asylum claim.
There is no internationally accepted legal definition of a migrant.  

So I think they are very much interchangeable in normal conversation and most people would know what you are talking about.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 14, 2022)

Easter, in fact public holidays in general. I am not a religious perosn but can we not have at least one public holiday that is not cheapened by wave after wave of worthless tat being pushed down your throat. Not eveything has to be 'celebrated' by buying cards and presents.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 14, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Dental hygienist. Just spent a very uncomfortable 30 mins in the chair cleaning 3 years f plaque build up and with receding gums. I am so traumatised I am walking round the corner for a steak and pint!
		
Click to expand...

I had a deep clean a couple of years ago. It would have been cheaper, and far less painful, to simply walk into a pub, choose the biggest, scariest looking fella I could find, question his parentage, and let him knock all my teeth out with one punch.

Horrible experience.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 14, 2022)

Dental hygienists are the work of the devil. Last time I was suffering and almost hitting the ceiling she then said "oh I'll just rub some gel on your gums which should take away some of the sensation"...it did - why didn't she do that before we started?!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Dental hygienist. Just spent a very uncomfortable 30 mins in the chair cleaning 3 years f plaque build up and with receding gums. I am so traumatised I am walking round the corner for a steak and pint!
		
Click to expand...

My wife was charged 50 quid by the hygienist even though all her top teeth are recent implants.
Should've been half price


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2022)

Door to door charity people.

Lady has knocked 3 times 

Time 1 I was pinned down by the girls .. saw my phone was one of them. Ignore ain't missing playing with them 

Time 2 was bathing them

Then now? Get the hint


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Door to door charity people.

Lady has knocked 3 times

Time 1 I was pinned down by the girls .. saw my phone was one of them. Ignore ain't missing playing with them

Time 2 was bathing them

Then now? Get the hint
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking Dawn or Lionel Richie and  lol


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 15, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I had a deep clean a couple of years ago. It would have been cheaper, and far less painful, to simply walk into a pub, choose the biggest, scariest looking fella I could find, question his parentage, and let him knock all my teeth out with one punch.

Horrible experience.
		
Click to expand...

I had one of those. Two 45 minute sessions to the tune £800. 10 years of build up due to poor care not only from me obviously but how bad NHS dentists are managed. 
Complete butchery. 

Knocking plaque out with a screwdriver and tapping the end with the sky remote to chisel at it was the big nudge to find a private dentist. 

Hygienist every 6 months now. Never again will I do go through that.


----------



## chellie (Apr 15, 2022)

Bickering on the Ukraine thread


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2022)

Flies and all flying bugs that don't look where they're going. I was hit by so many on my bike today it was ridiculous - look where you're going idiots!


----------



## Mudball (Apr 15, 2022)

After months of asking for his head, everyone now wondering what to do , now that Root has stepped down …


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 15, 2022)

Mudball said:



			After months of asking for his head, everyone now wondering what to do , now that Root has stepped down …
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I think those suggesting he needed to go are painfully aware of the lack of alternatives. But the current malaise couldn’t be allowed to continue indefinitely.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 15, 2022)

chellie said:



			Bickering on the Ukraine thread

Click to expand...

That's a thread I'd never ever enter.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			That's a thread I'd never ever enter.
		
Click to expand...

Bet Russia wish they hadn't either ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2022)

The lack of basic manners being generally seen - people seem to have stopped saying please and thank you etc


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Bet Russia wish they hadn't either ..
		
Click to expand...

The ship sank of its own accord mate


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 15, 2022)

Just done the grass and she's asked why there's no stripes. There'll be no stripes around  here thanks very much.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 15, 2022)

Companies whose app & website options don't align.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2022)

kids who think swearing makes them ‘ard

In the park with little one and two kids showing off in front of two girls using the f and c word loudly - asked them politely to tone it down in a park where there were a lot of young kids around - obvious reply was to F off


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			kids who think swearing makes them ‘ard

In the park with little one and two kids showing off in front of two girls using the f and c word loudly - asked them politely to not tone it down in a park where there were a lot of young kids around - obvious reply was to F off
		
Click to expand...

Blimey 😬


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			kids who think swearing makes them ‘ard

In the park with little one and two kids showing off in front of two girls using the f and c word loudly - asked them politely to tone it down in a park where there were a lot of young kids around - obvious reply was to F off
		
Click to expand...

Did you sort them out?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Did you sort them out?
		
Click to expand...

He reported them to Fragger


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Did you sort them out?
		
Click to expand...

Another parent said something as well and they moved on swearing their heads off


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2022)

Sales people who recommend products based on how much commission they receive. And end up getting 0%!!!!!


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			He reported them to Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Why was he there?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Why was he there?
		
Click to expand...

Apparantly I'm everywhere Steve

BOO


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			kids who think swearing makes them ‘ard

In the park with little one and two kids showing off in front of two girls using the f and c word loudly - asked them politely to tone it down in a park where there were a lot of young kids around - *obvious reply was to F off*

Click to expand...

Maybe they know you from on here? 😆


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Maybe they know you from on here? 😆
		
Click to expand...

Surprised they didn't tweet a reply to his request


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2022)

The local wildlife vandalising my allotment. Something had dug up one of my seed potatoes last night - left a mound of soil and said spud on top of it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Surprised they didn't tweet a reply to his request
		
Click to expand...

It’s a random irritation not an excuse for you to post cheap digs


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 15, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s a random irritation not an excuse for you to post cheap digs
		
Click to expand...

🐦


----------



## bobmac (Apr 17, 2022)

I fancied making some after eight chocolate brownies this afternoon but some greedy git has eaten them all.*
Supermarkets closed.  Thanks a bunch Jesus

*Living alone shortens the list of likely culprits


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 18, 2022)

Amazon's website, especially about their refund policies ...
Had an item not delivered. *They* advised *me* that due to none delivery I can cancel order and get refund. Just spent 2 and half hours fruitlessly trying to find out how. Going round & round in circles. Refunds policy seems set on requiring the return of the item - but I've not had it so can't return it. Look for more help, end up back at the "return item page"    Arghhhhhh .........................


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Amazon's website, especially about their refund policies ...
Had an item not delivered. *They* advised *me* that due to none delivery I can cancel order and get refund. Just spent 2 and half hours fruitlessly trying to find out how. Going round & round in circles. Refunds policy seems set on requiring the return of the item - but I've not had it so can't return it. Look for more help, end up back at the "return item page"    Arghhhhhh .........................
		
Click to expand...

Get them to phone you


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2022)

Trains to London are off again when the FA Cup final is due to be played🤬🤬


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Trains to London are off again when the FA Cup final is due to be played🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

That's fine. 

Stadium was filled with all your cockney fans anyway....


----------



## Slime (Apr 18, 2022)

The footie thread turning into some kind of 'Mine's bigger than yours' thread.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 18, 2022)

Slime said:



			The footie thread turning into some kind of 'Mine's bigger than yours' thread.
		
Click to expand...

Weird Top Trumps going on...seriously who gives a flying squirrel about that stuff??!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			That's fine.

Stadium was filled with all your cockney fans anyway....
		
Click to expand...

At least we filled it 😉


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 18, 2022)

Slime said:



			The footie thread turning into some kind of 'Mine's bigger than yours' thread.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's hilarious 🤣


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 18, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			I think it's hilarious 🤣
		
Click to expand...

It was when Sinbad started quoting Dennis Hopper from Speed.
“Pop quiz hot shot” 😂😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			It was when Sinbad started quoting Dennis Hopper from Speed.
“Pop quiz hot shot” 😂😂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 42312

Click to expand...

"Punk". 👍


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2022)

Ariston


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Trains to London are off again when the FA Cup final is due to be played🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Well us Palace fans dont care 😁😁😁


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 18, 2022)

Delivery drivers who don't shut gates behind them. One this morning in through the driveway, left those wide open, didn't go to the front door, so left the garden gate open. Then back out the front path gate and left that wide open. Wife opened the back door to let the dog out for a pee,  didn't come back for 40 mins as he was off up the lane. Luckily a neighbour brought him back🙄
Could have been run over. Signs on both front gates saying  " please shut gates, dog on the lose"


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 18, 2022)

Google adverts on YouTube


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 18, 2022)

Iwan Thomas.
Been watching Celebrity Hunted (don't bother, it's pure contrived gash) and the fella is a complete self centred knob.


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2022)

Wanting to challenge other peoples random irritations


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2022)

Poor customer service. Ordered a sausage sandwich at the club. The sausage was cold. Cooked but clearly left standing. The bar staff were fine with sending it back but the chef came out and moaned about it going back and how I must have left it sitting on the table and it cooled down. The people I were with said that wasn't the case but he was adamant it was warm coming out. I don't care. Accept it wasn't warm when I ate it and warm it up or cook a new batch


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			Ariston
		
Click to expand...

Hit it with a hammer


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Hit it with a hammer
		
Click to expand...


That would get me fraggered


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 18, 2022)

Painting the fence and a great dollop splashes off the brush and goes through one of the holes in me crocs. Sock between me big toe and second toe. It felt like a slug and i wellied me croc across the garden.


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Painting the fence and a great dollop splashes off the brush and goes through one of the holes in me crocs. Sock between me big toe and second toe. It felt like a slug and i wellied me croc across the garden.
		
Click to expand...


ok ignore my earlier post, i cant let crocs and socks together go 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Google adverts on YouTube
		
Click to expand...


All adverts on YouTube


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			ok ignore my earlier post, i cant let crocs and socks together go 😂😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

The only reason that Crocs have holes in them is because that's where people's dignity drains out while they're wearing them.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The only reason that Crocs have holes in them is because that's where people's dignity drains out while they're wearing them.
		
Click to expand...

Shocking 😳😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The only reason that Crocs have holes in them is because that's where *people's dignity* drains out while they're wearing them.
		
Click to expand...

Tashyboy lost that years ago 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 18, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Tashyboy lost that years ago 😁
		
Click to expand...

Sky blue 😉


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Sky blue 😉
		
Click to expand...

Phew, I seen an attachment and I thought it was THAT one of you in your crocs and speedo’s 🤮


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 18, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Phew, I seen an attachment and I thought it was THAT one of you in your crocs and speedo’s 🤮
		
Click to expand...

What’s not to like 😉


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Phew, I seen an attachment and I thought it was THAT one of you in your crocs and speedo’s 🤮
		
Click to expand...


how do I report this post @PhilTheFragger


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			What’s not to like 😉
		
Click to expand...

How long have you got...


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			How long have you got...

Click to expand...

oh it’s long 😉👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 18, 2022)

Jeez Tash, me man, have you no shame, I can’t unsee that now.
Brain bleach someone please 🤭


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 18, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Jeez Tash, me man, have you no shame, I can’t unsee that now.
Brain bleach someone please 🤭
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂👍


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Jeez Tash, me man, have you no shame, I can’t unsee that now.
Brain bleach someone please 🤭
		
Click to expand...

Some have been banned for less


----------



## GB72 (Apr 18, 2022)

Films that are not a complete story but it will be years until the next installment. Just watched Dune, enjoyed it but not even one book from what I understand, seems to just randomly end having done all the build up and explanatory work but at best it will be 3-5 years before the next part. If you cannot do it in 3 hours, make a TV series, the budgets are there now


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Films that are not a complete story but it will be years until the next installment. Just watched Dune, enjoyed it but not even one book from what I understand, seems to just randomly end having done all the build up and explanatory work but at best it will be 3-5 years before the next part. If you cannot do it in 3 hours, make a TV series, the budgets are there now
		
Click to expand...

The TV series route is great now.. I prefer 6 hour long shows than a 2 hour movie that feels cramped


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			Ariston
		
Click to expand...

Go on, and on, and on....
(well actually they dont...at all)


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 19, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			The TV series route is great now.. I prefer 6 hour long shows than a 2 hour movie that feels cramped
		
Click to expand...

plus if you feel the need you can binge watch 👍


----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The lack of basic manners being generally seen - people seem to have stopped saying please and thank you etc
		
Click to expand...

Especially on here.
They sign up and ask for help/advice without an introduction or a please and thank you


----------



## Slab (Apr 19, 2022)

Traffic/commute taking way longer than usual with no visible cause


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2022)

Drivers who do 35+ in a 30 zone, see a speed trap and slam the brakes on and do 25 until they're past it...
Peasents......


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Drivers who do 35+ in a 30 zone, see a doped trap and slam the brakes on and do 25 until they're past it...
Peasents......

Click to expand...

Is that some kind of driving instructor slang.?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Is that some kind of driving instructor slang.?
		
Click to expand...

No it's bloody autocorrect thinking it knows what I want to say...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2022)

fundy said:



			Ariston
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit harsh, she was decent in Friends.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Films that are not a complete story but it will be years until the next installment. Just watched Dune, enjoyed it but not even one book from what I understand, seems to just randomly end having done all the build up and explanatory work but at best it will be 3-5 years before the next part. If you cannot do it in 3 hours, make a TV series, the budgets are there now
		
Click to expand...

That was my feeling when we watched Dune. Not much of a beginning, no end, just lots and lots of middle. We should have just waited until both parts were out and watched them back to back. We'll have forgotten the first film when the second comes out and have to watch it again anyway.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2022)

4 and a half days in Scotland and I've put on 3 pounds.  All there is to do is eat.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			4 and a half days in Scotland and I've put on 3 pounds.  All there is to do is eat. 

Click to expand...

No Golf then?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			No Golf then?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we played twice. Otherwise it would have been 5 pounds on probably!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah we played twice. Otherwise it would have been 5 pounds on probably!
		
Click to expand...

So 'all there is to do is eat' was twaddle then.
What area are you in?


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 19, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			So 'all there is to do is eat' was twaddle then.
What area are you in?
		
Click to expand...

Please shut up.


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			4 and a half days in Scotland and I've put on 3 pounds.  All there is to do is eat. 

Click to expand...

Or get eaten by midges. Although April is ok for them.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			4 and a half days in Scotland and I've put on 3 pounds.  All there is to do is eat. 

Click to expand...

Take it you arn't an outdoors person then?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2022)

People still smoking inside cars whilst they have kids in the car - it’s fine if you want to continue to put the poison in your lungs but don’t push it onto others especially kids


----------



## Jensen (Apr 19, 2022)

Loraine Kelly. Acts like a child who has binged out on skittles. We know you’re Scottish so why enhance your accent further with a fake silly voice.


----------



## Mudball (Apr 19, 2022)

Got my V11 tax reminder...  letter quoted £490.    Went online to pay it £520!!!  apparently things change in April.  
So it will be just Soup & biscuits for the Queens Jubliee.


----------



## Newtonuti (Apr 19, 2022)

Tik Tok, and the idiots who obsess over making cheesy awful videos for it.


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Got my V11 tax reminder...  letter quoted £490.    Went online to pay it £520!!!  apparently things change in April. 
So it will be just Soup & biscuits for the Queens Jubliee.
		
Click to expand...

Wowsers, you must have a nice car.
Mine's a dirty diesel and costs £20 a year.


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2022)

Martin Tyler's "And it's live".
We know that .................................... we're watching it!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2022)

Slime said:



			Martin Tyler's "And it's live".
We know that .................................... we're watching it!
		
Click to expand...

It's ridiculous and I hate it. At least now he doesn't say it and then they immediately go to an ad break!


----------



## fundy (Apr 19, 2022)

Slime said:



			Martin Tyler's "And it's live".
We know that .................................... we're watching it!
		
Click to expand...


well about 10 seconds behind live but close enough compared to amazons coverage I guess


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 19, 2022)

when your eating a meal and staff come up to ask if everything’s okay. My mouth is full  every time. 
I’m clearly eating it, go away!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 19, 2022)

Having to wait a week for the next Better Call Saul


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 19, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Having to wait a week for the next Better Call Saul
		
Click to expand...

Oh for crying out loud really? On my list now aswell 

Stick to the drop the entire series gig 

Waiting is so 20th century


----------



## bobmac (Apr 20, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Got my V11 tax reminder...  letter quoted £490.    Went online to pay it £520!!!  apparently things change in April. 
So it will be just Soup & biscuits for the Queens Jubliee.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mudball (Apr 20, 2022)

With a champions league spot to play for… United puts up a no-show.. no desire, no fire… absolute bunch ..

Well played to Liverpool and great gesture to CR7


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 20, 2022)

The National Lottery website seems to think that when on my works computer I am located outside of the UK and so will not allow me to access my account, top it up buy a ticket etc. It has been like this for a week or so now. I'm sure it is a glitch that will be resolved at some point but for now it is annoying (have you seen the prize for Friday )


----------



## Mudball (Apr 20, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The National Lottery website seems to think that when on my works computer I am located outside of the UK and so will not allow me to access my account, top it up buy a ticket etc. It has been like this for a week or so now. I'm sure it is a glitch that will be resolved at some point but for now it is annoying (have you seen the prize for Friday )
		
Click to expand...

Is your work computer behind a firewall that runs a VPN out.  My computer can randomly show that I am in Belgium or NL while I havent my house in days.   YOu could use ur mobile to get the ticket... In it to win it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 20, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Is your work computer behind a firewall that runs a VPN out.  My computer can randomly show that I am in Belgium or NL while I havent my house in days.   YOu could use ur mobile to get the ticket... In it to win it.
		
Click to expand...

We haven't changed anything at work but I'm assuming the anti virus has done an update that has triggered this? I'll get one via my tablet or my phone at some point. I could have a lot of fun with a win on Friday, a lot of fun


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2022)

People being able to call me bald .............................. because I am, it is pure fact.
I'm criticised for calling someone fat, because they claim it's offensive, despite also being pure fact!
Should i just say that they're getting easier to see?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 21, 2022)

Slime said:



			People being able to call me bald .............................. because I am, it is pure fact.
I'm criticised for calling someone fat, because they claim it's offensive, despite also being pure fact!
Should i just say that they're getting easier to see?
		
Click to expand...

Easier to see and harder to kidnap.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2022)

First lawn cut of the year yesterday, and the bloody lawnmower gave up the ghost two thirds of the way through. The garden now looks like I've given it some sort of edgy haircut.

Also, the platform announcer at Finchley Road who thinks he's a comedian doing an open mic night. Your 'humour' is not making the wait for another packed train any more bearable I'm afraid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			First lawn cut of the year yesterday, and the bloody lawnmower gave up the ghost two thirds of the way through. The garden now looks like I've given it some sort of edgy haircut.

Also, the platform announcer at Finchley Road who thinks he's a comedian doing an open mic night. Your 'humour' is not making the wait for another packed train any more bearable I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

One of those at Wokingham. He's also given to reading odd bits of poetry as well. Not what you want when your train is late and its raining


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 21, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			One of those at Wokingham. He's also given to reading odd bits of poetry as well. Not what you want when your train is late and its raining
		
Click to expand...

Used to be one at Asda, he was called Peter the Greeter


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2022)

That song which has been doing the rounds for 6 months or so which is just a remix of bits of three Elton John songs. It plays the verse from 'Sacrifice', but then the chorus never arrives - it segues into half of the Rocket Man chorus which is superimposed over the wrong key. I find it infuriatingly unsatisfying. An example of how to make something that's far, far less than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			That song which has been doing the rounds for 6 months or so which is just a remix of bits of three Elton John songs. It plays the verse from 'Sacrifice', but then the chorus never arrives - it segues into half of the Rocket Man chorus which is superimposed over the wrong key. I find it infuriatingly unsatisfying. An example of how to make something that's far, far less than the sum of its parts.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, it’s turgid popular music at its worst 🤮


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Agreed, it’s turgid popular music at its worst 🤮
		
Click to expand...

Since it has no proper chorus, it literally has no dynamics at all. Just pootles along with the same lift-music for 3 minutes or so. I could make and record a better Elton John cover on my iPad in ten minutes. I can't believe how much airplay it gets. Staggering.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			First lawn cut of the year yesterday, and the bloody lawnmower gave up the ghost two thirds of the way through. The garden now looks like I've given it some sort of edgy haircut.

Also, the platform announcer at Finchley Road who thinks he's a comedian doing an open mic night. Your 'humour' is not making the wait for another packed train any more bearable I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

I used to hate doing platform duties during my brief spell on stations 

Can't imagine doing it all the time .. prob the public driving him insane 🤣


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			First lawn cut of the year yesterday, and the bloody lawnmower gave up the ghost two thirds of the way through. The garden now looks like I've given it some sort of edgy haircut.

Also, the platform announcer at Finchley Road who thinks he's a comedian doing an open mic night. Your 'humour' is not making the wait for another packed train any more bearable I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey, your grass grows slowly! I must be on 4th or 5th cut so far.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2022)

My dog getting grumpy with age. Slow day at work so we took the chance to cut her, we have been doing it ourselves for years. She is a cocker spaniel and gets overly fluffy and shaggy. She will stand and let us cut her, clippers and scissors, no problem until we get to her front paws. We have never hurt her paws, nipped her, etc. She wont let us use the clippers there so it is straight to scissors. Even then she only lasts so long before she gets grumpy and we have to stop. The rest of her is nice and tidy but she looks like she has ugg boots on the front letgs and she looks daft . It's been this way for a while now but she is getting worse.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My dog getting grumpy with age. Slow day at work so we took the chance to cut her, we have been doing it ourselves for years. She is a cocker spaniel and gets overly fluffy and shaggy. She will stand and let us cut her, clippers and scissors, no problem until we get to her front paws. We have never hurt her paws, nipped her, etc. She wont let us use the clippers there so it is straight to scissors. Even then she only lasts so long before she gets grumpy and we have to stop. The rest of her is nice and tidy but she looks like she has ugg boots on the front letgs and she looks daft . It's been this way for a while now but she is getting worse.
		
Click to expand...

Need photos NOW! 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Need photos NOW! 😂
		
Click to expand...

She is hiding under the desk, she wont come out to play .


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Crikey, your grass grows slowly! I must be on 4th or 5th cut so far.
		
Click to expand...

No, it doesn't... probably why the lawnmower broke.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 21, 2022)

Bees. Or rather the stupid beekeeper who insists on annoying them when I'm working at the allotment and then buggering off leaving me to deal with the angry blighters. Attacked numerous times until one finally got into my hair and stung my scalp. Thank goodness for the water troughs as dunking my head eased the pain a little bit. Just about managed to dash in and out putting things away in between fleeing before heading home. 

He's been told not to disturb them when nearby plots are occupied but doesn't seem to get it and I swear was irritated I'd killed one of his bees!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 21, 2022)

the ginger whinger has opened his big gob again but is back to protect the queen!


----------



## Dando (Apr 21, 2022)

Persistent headaches that won’t just infraction off


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*Since it has no proper chorus, it literally has no dynamics at all.* Just pootles along with the same lift-music for 3 minutes or so. I could make and record a better Elton John cover on my iPad in ten minutes. I can't believe how much airplay it gets. Staggering.
		
Click to expand...

Does a song have to have a chorus to have dynamics?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does a song have to have a chorus to have dynamics?
		
Click to expand...

The song in quest has zero dynamics, it just plods along in a totally boring manner.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does a song have to have a chorus to have dynamics?
		
Click to expand...

According to NME no….

https://www.nme.com/blogs/nme-blogs/10-amazing-songs-without-choruses-762322

I’ve not heard the song Orikoru is talking about but it sounds like a dreadful medley, is it by jive bunny?😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The song in quest has zero dynamics, it just plods along in a totally boring manner.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



*Since it has no proper chorus, it literally has no dynamics at all.* Just pootles along with the same lift-music for 3 minutes or so. I could make and record a better Elton John cover on my iPad in ten minutes. I can't believe how much airplay it gets. Staggering.
		
Click to expand...

But the post I first quoted states that the reason for the lack of dynamics is the lack of a chorus, which I find strange.  I'd say that there's a number of songs without a chorus that certainly don't lack dynamics, so is it the lack of the chorus that is the problem or is it just poorly composed?  

If it is the song I'm thinking of I wouldn't disagree that it's a travesty, just not necessarily for that reason.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			But the post I first quoted states that the reason for the lack of dynamics is the lack of a chorus, which I find strange.  I'd say that there's a number of songs without a chorus that certainly don't lack dynamics, so is it the lack of the chorus that is the problem or is it just poorly composed?  

If it is the song I'm thinking of I wouldn't disagree that it's a travesty, just not necessarily for that reason.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not bothered if it has a chorus or not, I was just merely saying it’s pure gash 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does a song have to have a chorus to have dynamics?
		
Click to expand...

Not if it's written properly, but this one uses a verse from another song but not the chorus so it builds to absolutely nothing. Awful. It doesn't have to be a "chorus" in the traditional sense, but a change in volume, or levels of instrumentation, etc, anything. But there's nothing.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not if it's written properly, but this one uses a verse from another song but not the chorus so it builds to absolutely nothing. Awful. It doesn't have to be a "chorus" in the traditional sense, but a change in volume, or levels of instrumentation, etc, anything. But there's nothing.
		
Click to expand...

💸 🐄


----------



## Mudball (Apr 22, 2022)

Got an office do in London today… train tickets is a bloody ripoff … timely tweet by Burnham today.  I think I rather go to Jamaica


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not if it's written properly, but this one uses a verse from another song but not the chorus so it builds to absolutely nothing. Awful. It doesn't have to be a "chorus" in the traditional sense, but a change in volume, or levels of instrumentation, etc, anything. But there's nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Is it this one?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is it this one?







Click to expand...

Yep. 😫


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yep. 😫
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying to work out if Elton was trying to prove he's "down wid da yoof" or if Dua Lipa was trying to bring some musical credibility to an otherwise unmemorable catalogue.

It's a fail on either count for me.  Please God she doesn't wander out on stage with him at the O2 next year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is it this one?







Click to expand...

Pretty cool mix you ask me 🥳. Dua Lipa is mega big and also pretty cool on the dance front.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is it this one?







Click to expand...

WHAT A P.O.S....
If people are spending their cash on tripe like that then all hope is lost....
I'm off to find a cave and become a hermit.....


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Pretty cool mix you ask me 🥳. Dua Lipa is mega big and also pretty cool on the dance front.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell us you didn't just say that with a straight face.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Pretty cool mix you ask me 🥳. Dua Lipa is mega big and also pretty cool on the dance front.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, it's more like Elton John slutting himself out to any bidder just so he can keep "current".
I mean that Xmas song he did with Ed Sheeran, wow a proper shocker 😱


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm trying to work out if Elton was trying to prove he's "down wid da yoof" or if Dua Lipa was trying to bring some musical credibility to an otherwise unmemorable catalogue.

It's a fail on either count for me.  Please God she doesn't wander out on stage with him at the O2 next year. 

Click to expand...

From 'Lockdown Sessions' apparently, so plenty of duets etc likely. Dua Lipa is the reason it's big in States (no idea why!) but my 'jury' is out on what the other tracks will be like.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 22, 2022)

Vomit inducing dross


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 22, 2022)

Read an article about some people moaning they are having to pay £400 to have their smart metre removed.

Just wow. 

For one YOU may not need it but it's not just for you. It's for balancing the grid aswell. 

Two they fit them for free why should they send someone round for free because you don't want it?

If you have moved to a property with one and don't want it too right you should pay to have it removed


----------



## bobmac (Apr 22, 2022)

It's just a more up-to-date version of Rocket Man which is 50 years old and if it's not your preference, I'm sure Elton won't mind as he is currently worth around £320m.
Try listening to it without the video.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Please tell us you didn't just say that with a straight face. 

Click to expand...

I did.  It’s a dance remix - it’s not a cover as such.  I’m sure Elton would have been delighted to have Dua Lipa do it - a gigantic new potential audience for his songs 💃🕺.


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 22, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			For one YOU may not need it but it's not just for you. It's for balancing the grid aswell.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand that part, can you explain? The grid must know what the demand is as they must supply it, knowing who is using it to a fine degree like a household seems redundant to me. The smart meters don't predict the energy use do they?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 22, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			I don't understand that part, can you explain? The grid must know what the demand is as they must supply it, knowing who is using it to a fine degree like a household seems redundant to me. The smart meters don't predict the energy use do they?
		
Click to expand...

They monitor trends , can predict spikes in usage based on historical usage 

Smart meters and the Smart Export Guarantee
Across the UK, whenever more electricity is generated than consumed, energy prices fall. Smart meters constantly monitor electricity prices. Buying and storing electricity at cheaper prices and then exporting back into the grid when prices are higher is a vital cog in levelling out supply and demand.

The new Smart Export Guarantee (SEG) plan means customers are paid to export to the grid during peak periods. If there is a massive excess – such as December’s windy night – prices can drop below zero, meaning suppliers are effectively paid to take energy off the grid.

Yet only 35% of UK homes (14.3 million) have a smart meter with 34.3 million still to come online.

Octopus’s Agile is an example of a smart meter working alongside a flexible tariff to best use renewable energy booms. It helps shift your electricity use to when it’s cheapest. Other providers are likely to offer more of these agile tariffs as increasing numbers of people switch over to smart metered energy.

Smart meters display the best time to use power, so consumers can use a timer to turn on appliances like dishwashers during times of cheaper electricity prices.

Combining smart meters with storage is the next big step to balance the national grid.

..

Reminds me of the story of someone paying £££ to remove a 3 phase supply as they didn't want it


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 22, 2022)

Parents in Jump 360 who bring their children as an excuse for them take centre stage. Yes Roger, everyone has seen you do a front flip. Well done. Now move along and let the 7-9 years old queuing up behind you get a go. Also, the sweatband is a tad over the top.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Nah, it's more like Elton John slutting himself out to any bidder just so he can keep "current".
I mean that Xmas song he did with Ed Sheeran, wow a proper shocker 😱
		
Click to expand...

You have to admire the way Elton has managed to keep himself in the limelight.
What was his last good album? I'd say Blue Moves, and that's over 45 years old.


----------



## Dando (Apr 22, 2022)

Driving round a car park looking for a space and some ball bag decides the one way system doesn’t apply to him

2 guesses what car he drove


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Had a restaurant booked for 16 people on Saturday for my wife's birthday with friends. When I got there they gave out drinks menus, with cocktails, wine list, etc. But as I was about to order he says "oh we no longer sell alcohol by the way". I said is this a joke? "No sorry, we've changed our policy this week." Can buy alcohol from elsewhere and pay corkage then? No. Why in God's name did you not phone your customers who had bookings with you to let them know about this development?? We asked to speak to the manager, but our request was refused and said manager just wandered off to sit outside having a coffee. Absolutely staggering lack of customer service. We walked out and managed to get a last minute booking elsewhere, luckily.
		
Click to expand...

"changed policy" , had their licence removed more like. LOL


----------



## AliMc (Apr 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			Driving round a car park looking for a space and some ball bag decides the one way system doesn’t apply to him

2 guesses what car he drove
		
Click to expand...

Ok I'll bite for a bit of fun as I'm doing nothing else ...... Audi or BMW ?


----------



## D-S (Apr 22, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Ok I'll bite for a bit of fun as I'm doing nothing else ...... Audi or BMW ?
		
Click to expand...

Tesla?


----------



## Dando (Apr 22, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Ok I'll bite for a bit of fun as I'm doing nothing else ...... Audi or BMW ?[/QUOTE
it was a bmw
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AliMc (Apr 22, 2022)

Bit disappointed tbh I thought it would have been an Audi A3, just hedging my bets a bit by throwing in BMW as a back up !


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 22, 2022)

She made me buy a saucepan for £62 today.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 22, 2022)

Electric scooters, Ave nearly hit 2 in the last month.1 today was a sit on scooter. He thought it was hilarious when I just missed him to then race me down the pavement, he was doing 20 mph plus. Thought it was funny until he saw the skip reversing out from a drive and he couldn’t stop in time 😡


----------



## Jensen (Apr 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			Driving round a car park looking for a space and some ball bag decides the one way system doesn’t apply to him

2 guesses what car he drove
		
Click to expand...

A Toyota Prius 😂😂


----------



## fundy (Apr 22, 2022)

Items that are in stock until you pony up for them then they become "available in june" sigh


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 22, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Electric scooters, Ave nearly hit 2 in the last month.1 today was a sit on scooter. He thought it was hilarious when I just missed him to then race me down the pavement, he was doing 20 mph plus. Thought it was funny until he saw the skip reversing out from a drive and he couldn’t stop in time 😡
		
Click to expand...

Great result😀.  BTW, aren't these things highly illegal?  Being mechanically propelled vehicles under RTA , are not insurance and  DL required?


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 22, 2022)

The easterly wind that seems to have been here for months.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 22, 2022)

The level of fanaticism engendered amongst the followers of some YouTube presenters. It's like a cult. The vitriol shown to anyone with a contrary opinion is just scary


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 22, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Great result😀.  BTW, aren't these things highly illegal?  Being mechanically propelled vehicles under RTA , are not insurance and  DL required?
		
Click to expand...

He cut straight out in front of me coming out of a petrol
Station. It was followed by a blast on the horn. He was nodding and grinning to me as I passed him. I looked down the road and saw the skip reversing out so slowed down. Said plank on the scooter thought he was being clever and accelerated off for a few seconds only to realise he was up crap creek. I don’t know how you do an emergency stop on them things but it entails slamming your trainer on the floor.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			Driving round a car park looking for a space and some ball bag decides the one way system doesn’t apply to him

2 guesses what car he drove
		
Click to expand...

Did you have your neons flashing??😉


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm trying to work out if Elton was trying to prove he's "down wid da yoof" or if Dua Lipa was trying to bring some musical credibility to an otherwise unmemorable catalogue.

It's a fail on either count for me.  Please God she doesn't wander out on stage with him at the O2 next year. 

Click to expand...

I'd rather Dua Lipa turn up than EJ tbh.

He's well past his sell by date.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 22, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My dog getting grumpy with age. Slow day at work so we took the chance to cut her, we have been doing it ourselves for years. She is a cocker spaniel and gets overly fluffy and shaggy. She will stand and let us cut her, clippers and scissors, no problem until we get to her front paws. We have never hurt her paws, nipped her, etc. She wont let us use the clippers there so it is straight to scissors. Even then she only lasts so long before she gets grumpy and we have to stop. The rest of her is nice and tidy but she looks like she has ugg boots on the front letgs and she looks daft . It's been this way for a while now but she is getting worse.
		
Click to expand...

Our dog ( rip ) had very sensitive paws if you just touched the gently
But we found if you hold the paw firmly from behind blocking with your arm what the dog could see, it worked for us. Paws crossed it works for you.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 23, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bit of a ying/yang isn't it. I was made redundant twice and the first one after nearly 13 years service was nice. Big deposit on our first house. Second one with minimal pay-out and the stress of finding another job. Would rather have a job in these conditions
		
Click to expand...

I'd have thought it's a great time to get a payout. Loads of jobs available. Even Tesco have given staff a pay rise to match others and a bonus, albeit a tiny one but a bonus none the less, as well to try and keep staff. Where I am we've lost 10 people in a month. Luckily the students are back to fill positions but they are unreliable and if they don't want to work on a given day they just don't turn up. Companies are crying out for staff. It's a workers market at the mo.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 23, 2022)

Windows Live Mail removing all folders with important stuff in and downloading over a thousand old e mails. Brilliant!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2022)

Y


Crazyface said:



			Windows Live Mail removing all folders with important stuff in and downloading over a thousand old e mails. Brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but you have “history” with IT stuff Crazy Dude, ‘Tis normal for you 👍


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 23, 2022)

Bill Murray


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 23, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd rather Dua Lipa turn up than EJ tbh.

*He's well past his sell by date*.
		
Click to expand...

The name of the tour could hint at his recognition of the same! A planned 300 concerts! 
My particular favourite singer (though EJ is certainly 'up there') is 9 months younger and still touring with attendance of 65k+ to a planned 150 seat journey to Antarctica!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Bill Murray
		
Click to expand...

I bet you said that yesterday, and the day before, and the day before that, and last week, and the week before that
And tomorrow 😂😎


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 23, 2022)

The wife.

I mean we are very lucky that my mum helps with childcare 2 days a week but don't get me wrong she's hard work to deal with.. and gets under My wife's skin

So I've found a job that's my wife's role but instead of going 1 hour into London leaving at 630am she could walk 25 mins from our door.. or 5min on a bike .. same money. Same hours worked but more days ..

Doesn't want to look at it

Right so she's stressed with my mum but the solution nope 

Ok


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 23, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I bet you said that yesterday, and the day before, and the day before that, and last week, and the week before that
And tomorrow 😂😎
		
Click to expand...

Yep 😂😂


----------



## BrianM (Apr 23, 2022)

Price of kitchens and subsequent worktops 😩


----------



## bobmac (Apr 23, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Price of kitchens and subsequent worktops 😩
		
Click to expand...

If you're after a new coffee machine and you're quick, this one is £100 off in Currys ATM

https://www.currys.co.uk/products/s...kag4fKbeEXZkZUBaEwxoCgk8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Neilds (Apr 23, 2022)

People who take their dogs to popular tourist city centres😡 Currently in York and always having to dodge canines, usually on long extending leads. A busy street is not the place to walk your dog!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Bill Murray
		
Click to expand...

He’s a real pain in the arse on the golf course, always wants to be centre of attention.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 23, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			The wife.

I mean we are very lucky that my mum helps with childcare 2 days a week but don't get me wrong she's hard work to deal with.. and gets under My wife's skin

So I've found a job that's my wife's role but instead of going 1 hour into London leaving at 630am she could walk 25 mins from our door.. or 5min on a bike .. same money. Same hours worked but more days ..

Doesn't want to look at it

Right so she's stressed with my mum but the solution nope

Ok
		
Click to expand...

Literally, a no win situation. I always say my wife is not happy, unless there is something to moan about. Not from within hearing rang mind!


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 23, 2022)

Men who can't aim straight in the toilets - leaving a mess everywhere. So when you come out, and someone is waiting to go in, they'll think it's you that did it.


----------



## fundy (Apr 23, 2022)

Delivery companies that flat out lie


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 23, 2022)

Proper absolute scrotey chav on a crappy scooter right up my backside in a built up area. 
The urge and serious contemplation of slamming on and reversing over him several times was over bearing. 
Fortunately for him I’d miss my dogs and comfortable living.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 23, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Literally, a no win situation. I always say my wife is not happy, unless there is something to moan about. Not from within hearing rang mind!
		
Click to expand...

.100%

Only the other day she was like right I'll quit work and she won't have to help at all 

Ok that will help how?

But moving schools like you said you wanted to once you didn't have to pay maternity back ..


----------



## cliveb (Apr 23, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			The wife.

I mean we are very lucky that my mum helps with childcare 2 days a week but don't get me wrong she's hard work to deal with.. and gets under My wife's skin

So I've found a job that's my wife's role but instead of going 1 hour into London leaving at 630am she could walk 25 mins from our door.. or 5min on a bike .. same money. Same hours worked but more days ..

Doesn't want to look at it

Right so she's stressed with my mum but the solution nope

Ok
		
Click to expand...

Did your wife ask you to find a solution?
If not, then her reaction is entirely understandable.
Women need to unload their problems and all they want is a sympathetic ear.
Men are wired to offer solutions where none is wanted and certainly not appreciated.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 24, 2022)

I started watching a mystery drama on Netflix, only to notice 2 episodes in that the actual culprit is pictured handcuffed, in the advert for the series DOH!.
I wont spoil it for you


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 24, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I started watching a mystery drama on Netflix, only to notice 2 episodes in that the actual culprit is pictured handcuffed, in the advert for the series DOH!.
I wont spoil it for you 

Click to expand...

Yea, Brian Cox was right!😀


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 24, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Did your wife ask you to find a solution?
If not, then her reaction is entirely understandable.
Women need to unload their problems and all they want is a sympathetic ear.
Men are wired to offer solutions where none is wanted and certainly not appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

My wife has always said once she didn't have to pay her maternity back to leave the place she works she would look to leave.

That was February.

She wants to work in this borough


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2022)

Jensen said:





Pin-seeker said:



			Bill Murray
		
Click to expand...

He’s a real pain in the arse on the golf course, always wants to be centre of attention.
		
Click to expand...

I met him at the Seniors Open at Walton Heath some years ago. He was staying out of the way, waiting for his mate Jack Nicklaus to finish his final round, having been 'filming in London' at the time. Seemed almost 'shifty' when I first noticed him, but as soon as he spoke, it was obvious who he was and that he was simply avoiding the crowds/inevitable distraction. Loves his golf!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 24, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yea, Brian Cox was right!😀
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying hard not to say  but it's not him


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 24, 2022)

Jensen said:



			He’s a real pain in the arse on the golf course, always wants to be centre of attention.
		
Click to expand...

Try’s way too hard to be funny.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 24, 2022)

Mate‘s wife who works as a Civil Servant . When her mother died she had 6 months‘ off on full pay claiming compassionate leave. Returned to work after 6 months and 1 day.

Now her hubby has had a prostrate op and she is claiming stress. She expects to be off until October when she retires on full pay.

Really gone down in my estimation and wonder what would have happened if she had worked in the corner shop?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 24, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Mate‘s wife who works as a Civil Servant . When her mother died she had 6 months‘ off on full pay claiming compassionate leave. Returned to work after 6 months and 1 day.

Now her hubby has had a prostrate op and she is claiming stress. She expects to be off until October when she retires on full pay.

Really gone down in my estimation and wonder what would have happened if she had worked in the corner shop?
		
Click to expand...

It’s called playing the system, seen it often, not inclined to join the club.

Really sorts out who your work mates are 😮


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 24, 2022)

Twin one decided rather than going to sleep that throwing up all over her bed, her floor and even her sister was a lovely idea.

Somehow I've managed to take apart her cot to get all the mess , wet wiped the floor, changed her bed. Cleaned twin 2 with a wipe, moved her to bed 1 then changed her bed as that had sick on it and got her back in her bed 

All without waking her 🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2022)

Loud and nosey members sitting at a table down the bar and insisting on joining in our conversation and answering the question being asked


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2022)

Hiccups


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 24, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hiccups
		
Click to expand...

Hate them. Can't breath between them. Get Mrs Homer to trace your name on your forehead with her forefinger...stops them every time


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Hate them. Can't breath between them. Get Mrs Homer to trace your name on your forehead with her forefinger...stops them every time 

Click to expand...

I Asked my missus to do this  and it never worked. 

She started C U N.....😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Hate them. Can't breath between them. Get Mrs Homer to trace your name on your forehead with her forefinger...stops them every time 

Click to expand...

Think my name will compromise of 4 letters as she moaned it was disrupting her TV viewing and she couldn't hear what was going on. Retired to bed for an early night and left her to it


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Hate them. Can't breath between them. Get Mrs Homer to trace your name on your forehead with her forefinger...stops them every time 

Click to expand...

Bend forward and drink water from the far side of a cup, works every time


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 25, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Bend forward and drink water from the far side of a cup, works every time 

Click to expand...

That never seemed to work for me but haven't tried it in recent years!


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 25, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Twin one decided rather than going to sleep that throwing up all over her bed, her floor and even her sister was a lovely idea.

Somehow I've managed to take apart her cot to get all the mess , wet wiped the floor, changed her bed. Cleaned twin 2 with a wipe, moved her to bed 1 then changed her bed as that had sick on it and got her back in her bed

All without waking her 🤣
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing what you can do when faced with having to put a child back to sleep.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 25, 2022)

£38 for the garden waste collection, was free under the council at our old house.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Bend forward and drink water from the far side of a cup, works every time 

Click to expand...

That's what I do, works every time. Not sure the science behind it, guess it forces your diaphragm to work differently and resets it!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2022)

Trains were flipping abysmal again, even worse than last week. I need an Aldgate train, normally change at Finchley Road but it's 12 minutes until the next Aldgate train, so I'll stay on until Baker Street at get the Hammersmith/Circle line. I walk down to the platform and people are waiting four-deep so I couldn't get on the first one. 😫 Absolutely stupid. If you've only got limited trains, why not ensure the majority actually go into London where most people want to go?

Sure Paul is already frantically typing about how this is actually an excellent service they're providing somehow - save your energy mate. 😆


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Trains were flipping abysmal again, even worse than last week. I need an Aldgate train, normally change at Finchley Road but it's 12 minutes until the next Aldgate train, so I'll stay on until Baker Street at get the Hammersmith/Circle line. I walk down to the platform and people are waiting four-deep so I couldn't get on the first one. 😫 Absolutely stupid. If you've only got limited trains, why not ensure the majority actually go into London where most people want to go?

Sure Paul is already frantically typing about how this is actually an excellent service they're providing somehow - save your energy mate. 😆
		
Click to expand...

Na it's rubbish lol but goes to show how important the system is so needs proper funding not half baked short term deals because the mayor wears the wrong colour rosette.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			It's amazing what you can do when faced with having to put a child back to sleep.
		
Click to expand...

I do wonder how far I could push her. The carpet cleaner is incredibly noisy but then I wasn't quiet lol


----------



## Rooter (Apr 25, 2022)

My eldest daughter gets Hiccups all the time. The trick we use I was shown many years ago in the pub, You need help with it...

You put your fingers in your ears to block them, then you need a trustworthy person to help you drink from a cup/glass, a few good gulps of water and the hiccups will be gone, 100% guaranteed.


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 25, 2022)

Breathing in and out of a small bag of some sorts always works for me.

Disclaimer: It is the users responsibility to ensure the bag is not used in a manner to cause asphyxiation.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 25, 2022)

Rooter said:



			My eldest daughter gets Hiccups all the time. The trick we use I was shown many years ago in the pub, You need help with it...

You put your fingers in your ears to block them, then you need a trustworthy person to help you drink from a cup/glass, a few good gulps of water and the hiccups will be gone, 100% guaranteed.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I'll try that next time.


----------



## RichA (Apr 25, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hiccups
		
Click to expand...

Controlled breathing works for me - taught to me by MrsA.
Relax. Breath in for 5 seconds. Hold it for 3 seconds. Breath out for 5 seconds. Rest on empty for 3 seconds. Repeat.
There'll normally be one or two suppressed hiccups, then they stop.


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Hate them. Can't breath between them. Get Mrs Homer to trace your name on your forehead with her forefinger...stops them every time 

Click to expand...

Stand on your head and eat a toffee.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 25, 2022)

Slime said:



			Stand on your head and eat a toffee.
		
Click to expand...

What about my fillings?!


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			What about my fillings?!
		
Click to expand...

Chew with the unfilled teeth.
The concentration required to do that will guarantee that the hiccups will soon be forgotten!
You're welcome.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 25, 2022)

The cost of kitchen worktops 🤮🤮
I’m out of touch with the cost of these things 😩


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 25, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think my name will compromise of 4 letters as she moaned it was disrupting her TV viewing and she couldn't hear what was going on. Retired to bed for an early night and left her to it
		
Click to expand...

There’s is some self awareness I never knew existed 🤣🤣


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 25, 2022)

BrianM said:



			The cost of kitchen worktops 🤮🤮
I’m out of touch with the cost of these things 😩
		
Click to expand...

Cost of anything building related mate. And it’s getting worse. I bought a load of 4 x 2 framing timber last month, £17.85 for a 4.8m length. Same thing now £23.65. 

Sheet of OSB3 was £21.98, now £30.98. It’s like a sale in reverse.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 25, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Cost of anything building related mate. And it’s getting worse. I bought a load of 4 x 2 framing timber last month, £17.85 for a 4.8m length. Same thing now £23.65.

Sheet of OSB3 was £21.98, now £30.98. It’s like a sale in reverse.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve renovated 5 houses in 22 years but I’m in a new build now but the standard just isn’t as good 😂😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2022)

Are we allowed to discuss the latest controversy concerning a lady MP's attire in the house of commons ??.

Is it fashion, political or interesting ??
Please remove if not suitable for adults


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			That never seemed to work for me but haven't tried it in recent years!
		
Click to expand...

I found that if I could swallow 3 times, they'd have disappeared.
Seems that concentrating on some tricky task could/can fool whatever triggers them to relax/disappear!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 26, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I found that if I could swallow 3 times, they'd have disappeared.
Seems that concentrating on some tricky task could/can fool whatever triggers them to relax/disappear!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Are we allowed to discuss the latest controversy concerning a lady MP's attire in the house of commons ??.

Is it fashion, political or interesting ??
Please remove if not suitable for adults 

Click to expand...

Nothing to discuss, it is sexist & misogynistic and political so it’s got no place here.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 26, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nothing to discuss, it is sexist & misogynistic and political so it’s got no place here.
		
Click to expand...

Speaking of which (not).
Elon Musk has just offered a bit over 15% of his wealth to buy Twitter! Definitely one from 'left field' and beyond. Just as long as he keeps the renowned golfing cheat (with political aspirations) off it, it's fine by me!
Feel free to edit as reqd btw.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 26, 2022)

''Quote'' being used everywhere, especially when ''unquote'' doesn't follow.
''He said quote.....''

Someone selling a signed autographed shirt
I'm not aloud up there.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2022)

When you've set-up a process in line with what was requested by your team, but those same people keep nitpicking and trying to change things. Even contradicting what they asked for in the first place. Just sod off, it's working fine as it is!


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 26, 2022)

was going tio Hakkasan Mayfair this evening but my host stuck in Norway after flight cancelled!!!!


----------



## sunshine (Apr 26, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			was going tio Hakkasan Mayfair this evening but my host stuck in Norway after flight cancelled!!!! 

Click to expand...

Went there last week. The prices are nuts compared to what they were when I last went 3 years ago. I understand prices everywhere have gone up, but side dishes like pak choi are now £15!


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 26, 2022)

Motorway “active” traffic management which is anything but. Just two examples; one stretch of motorway I use regularly which has an overhead gantry set to 60mph, with a sign “Congestion - use hard shoulder”, this being permanently displayed even when the road is virtually empty. Worse still, a main motorway I use regularly which currently uses reducing speed limits over consecutive gantries, from 60mph down to 40mph, prior to displaying the national speed limit sign where there are currently major roadworks resulting in frequent stationary traffic.

Those responsible for this lazy (in)active traffic management should have their (still attached) fleshy dangly bits coated in peanut butter, prior to them being fed through a mangle into the waiting jaws of a particularly peckish, peanut butter loving Rottweiler. With sharp teeth.

🤬


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Motorway “active” traffic management which is anything but. Just two examples; one stretch of motorway I use regularly which has an overhead gantry set to 60mph, with a sign “Congestion - use hard shoulder”, this being permanently displayed even when the road is virtually empty. Worse still, a main motorway I use regularly which currently uses reducing speed limits over consecutive gantries, from 60mph down to 40mph, prior to displaying the national speed limit sign where there are currently major roadworks resulting in frequent stationary traffic.

Those responsible for this lazy (in)active traffic management should have their (still attached) fleshy dangly bits coated in peanut butter, prior to them being fed through a mangle into the waiting jaws of a particularly peckish, peanut butter loving Rottweiler. With sharp teeth.

🤬
		
Click to expand...

I get the feeling you're not impressed with them.....


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I get the feeling you're not impressed with them.....

Click to expand...

I don’t do subtlety when I’m miffed!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Motorway “active” traffic management which is anything but. Just two examples; one stretch of motorway I use regularly which has an overhead gantry set to 60mph, with a sign “Congestion - use hard shoulder”, this being permanently displayed even when the road is virtually empty. Worse still, a main motorway I use regularly which currently uses reducing speed limits over consecutive gantries, from 60mph down to 40mph, prior to displaying the national speed limit sign where there are currently major roadworks resulting in frequent stationary traffic.

Those responsible for this lazy (in)active traffic management should have their (still attached) fleshy dangly bits coated in peanut butter, prior to them being fed through a mangle into the waiting jaws of a particularly peckish, peanut butter loving Rottweiler. With sharp teeth.

🤬
		
Click to expand...

Surely worn down teeth would hurt more? 🤭


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 26, 2022)

"innervated"
"litterally"


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 26, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			"innervated"
"litterally"

Click to expand...

To be fair I was using voice type so I need a telsa phone


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			To be fair I was using voice type so I need a *telsa *phone
		
Click to expand...



A what phone?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 26, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			A what phone?

Click to expand...

Is the name of a company not allowed or do I need to be specific that I need telsa to invent a phone ?


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Is the name of a company not allowed or do I need to be specific that I need* telsa *to invent a phone ?
		
Click to expand...



Who?
Oh, you mean *TESLA.*


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 26, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Who?
Oh, you mean *TESLA.*

Click to expand...


Yet you knew exactly who I meant? It's almost like you are deliberately being awkward?


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Yet you knew exactly who I meant? It's almost like you are _deliberately being awkward?_

Click to expand...



Moi? Never!


----------



## Dando (Apr 26, 2022)

Today has been a massive irritation.

Dog needs a CT scan and possible op on his elbows for suspected arthritis.

My clients are all “infractions”

My oven is now a fridge - hopefully it’s the element but not overly helpful when I’m trying to cook dinner.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2022)

grammar police


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			grammar police
		
Click to expand...

You should have started with a capital letter and finished with a full stop.


----------



## Dando (Apr 26, 2022)

Slime said:



			You should have started with a capital letter and finished with a full stop.  

Click to expand...

Their woz know knead 4 th@!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 26, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			Breathing in and out of a small bag of some sorts always works for me.

*Disclaimer: It is the users responsibility to ensure the bag is not used in a manner to cause asphyxiation.*

Click to expand...

Cures the hiccups though!


----------



## GaryK (Apr 26, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			grammar police
		
Click to expand...

People complaining about "grammar police"....
It can be difficult to resist the urge when you have ASD - seeing bad grammar or spelling really bothers me at times.
I do try to resist the temptation to correct bad grammar, but it can cause mental anguish.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Yet you knew exactly who I meant? It's almost like you are deliberately being awkward?
		
Click to expand...

You sound surprised. Wind up merchant of the highest order.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You sound surprised. Wind up merchant of the highest order.
		
Click to expand...

Martin, you complain bitterly when someone has a go at you, yet you butt into a conversation that has nothing to do with you and start throwing your weight around.

Get back in yer box 📦


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 26, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Motorway “active” traffic management which is anything but. Just two examples; one stretch of motorway I use regularly which has an overhead gantry set to 60mph, with a sign “Congestion - use hard shoulder”, this being permanently displayed even when the road is virtually empty. Worse still, a main motorway I use regularly which currently uses reducing speed limits over consecutive gantries, from 60mph down to 40mph, prior to displaying the national speed limit sign where there are currently major roadworks resulting in frequent stationary traffic.

Those responsible for this lazy (in)active traffic management should have their (still attached) fleshy dangly bits coated in peanut butter, prior to them being fed through a mangle into the waiting jaws of a particularly peckish, peanut butter loving Rottweiler. With sharp teeth.

🤬
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm! 
Harsh - but fair! 😂


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 26, 2022)

GaryK said:



			....
It can be difficult to resist the urge when you have ASD - seeing bad grammar or spelling really bothers me at times.
...
		
Click to expand...

Worse if the victim has ADS as well? 
For a 'cure or kill' solution, try reading a dozen of Tashboy's posts - they often seem to be in a completely different language!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Worse if the victim has ADS as well? 
For a 'cure or kill' solution, try reading a dozen of Tashboy's posts - they often seem to be in a completely different language!
		
Click to expand...

That’s because they are in Mansfieldish 
it’s a thing 👍


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 26, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			...
..start throwing your weight around.
...
		
Click to expand...

Same problem as chipping/pitching? 


Coat's already on!


----------



## Dando (Apr 26, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Martin, you complain bitterly when someone has a go at you, yet you butt into a conversation that has nothing to do with you and start throwing your weight around.

Get back in yer box 📦
		
Click to expand...

Who put you in charge? 🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			Who put you in charge? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

The Lady of the Lake, her arm clad in the purest shimmering samite, held aloft The Ban Hammer from the bosom of the water, signifying by divine providence that I, Fragger, was elevated to Mod Status…………

Ok it was Mike, he done it 👍😎😂


----------



## JamesR (Apr 26, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The Lady of the Lake, her arm clad in the purest shimmering samite, held aloft The Ban Hammer from the bosom of the water, signifying by divine providence that I, Fragger, was elevated to Mod Status…………

Ok it was Mike, he done it 👍😎😂
		
Click to expand...

Watery tarts brandishing hammers is hardly a basis for Internet forum governance


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Watery tarts brandishing hammers is hardly a basis for Internet forum governance
		
Click to expand...

Help help I’m being oppressed 😂


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I get the feeling you're not impressed with them.....

Click to expand...

Nice idea (perhaps - safety a bit of a concern). Shame about the implementation!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Watery tarts brandishing hammers is hardly a basis for Internet forum governance
		
Click to expand...

Damn..you beat me to it..


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2022)

Dust everywhere, not optimal when youre allergic to the stuff lol


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 26, 2022)

Air fryers


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 26, 2022)

SaintHacker said:



			Air fryers
		
Click to expand...

Really? Find they are brilliant for doing the kids food but also oven chips and garlic bread are great in them

Saves electric from firing up the oven and food tastes better


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Really? Find they are brilliant for doing the kids food but also oven chips and garlic bread are great in them
Saves electric from firing up the oven and food tastes better
		
Click to expand...



Do you have to question everyone's Random Irritation?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 26, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Do you have to question everyone's Random Irritation?

Click to expand...

Yes because it's a forum and not a dictatorship

Back under your bridge


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Yes because it's a forum and not a dictatorship

Back under your bridge
		
Click to expand...


Well done, no spelling mistakes.


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 26, 2022)

People who question everyone elses random irritation...


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2022)

At the end of a very very long day takeaway food being an hour late and restaurant not giving a damn when you call to complain. Order wrong and cold food to boot.........


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 26, 2022)

SaintHacker said:



			People who question everyone elses random irritation...
		
Click to expand...

People who moan about that like it's some god given right to not want to be questioned because their too precious.

It's a forum, don't want debate you know what to do.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			People who moan about that like it's some god given right to not want to be questioned because _their_ too precious.

It's a forum, don't want debate you know what to do.
		
Click to expand...



Oops, as you were


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2022)

People determined to be the current holder of Biggest T*** of the GM Forum. Serious competition lately too........


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			People determined to be the current holder of Biggest T*** of the GM Forum. Serious competition lately too........
		
Click to expand...

Can i have a W, please Bob?

😉


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 26, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Can i have a W, please Bob?

😉
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to buy a vowel.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 26, 2022)

I have plenty of Fs and Os to give away for anyone that needs them.


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			People who moan about that like it's some god given right to not want to be questioned because* their* too precious.

It's a forum, don't want debate you know what to do.
		
Click to expand...

*They're

Bugger, sorry Phil...


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			People determined to be the current holder of Biggest T*** of the GM Forum. Serious competition lately too........
		
Click to expand...

The proper candidates for that title probably don’t realise they are in the running.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			People who moan about that like it's some god given right to not want to be questioned because their too precious.

It's a forum, don't want debate you know what to do.
		
Click to expand...

Can I do my annual mass debate joke now ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 26, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The proper candidates for that title probably don’t realise they are in the running.
		
Click to expand...

I’d like to dedicate my nomination to my mum and dad. Without them I wouldn’t be where I am today…


----------



## Pants (Apr 26, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can I do my* annual* mass debate joke now ?
		
Click to expand...

Tempting Phil but after what you've been through, I won't go there ...


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 26, 2022)

My dusty garage. Moved my cross trainer in there and it feels like I’m inducing an asthma attack every time I use it, when I don’t have asthma. Looking like it’s going to have to be painted. Joy. I could always move the cross trainer back to my office I suppose.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 27, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I have plenty of Fs and Os to give away for anyone that needs them.
		
Click to expand...

I ran out of Fs to give a long time ago.....


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 27, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I ran out of Fs to give a long time ago.....

Click to expand...

O dear.


----------



## Dando (Apr 27, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can I do my annual mass debate joke now ?
		
Click to expand...

The thought of you mass debating will haunt me until I die


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 27, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can I do my annual mass debate joke now ?
		
Click to expand...

Reminded me of this.......

https://www.google.com/amp/s/dartsn...eresting-nickname-signs-with-loxley-darts/amp


----------



## RichA (Apr 27, 2022)

A week ago my wife told me it's weird that I either don't dream or don't remember them. 
Every night since I've have the most vivid, sleep disrupting dreams and remembered every one of them.
Work related (I never worry about work), not having revised for exams (I haven't sat an exam in over 30 years) and topped off last night with trying to survive an air raid. 
I'm exhausted.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 27, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			My dusty garage. Moved my cross trainer in there and it feels like I’m inducing an asthma attack every time I use it, when I don’t have asthma. Looking like it’s going to have to be painted. Joy. I could always move the cross trainer back to my office I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Install something like this https://www.axminstertools.com/axmi...MI48H1k9qz9wIVxO7tCh2ouAqaEAQYASABEgJ1h_D_BwE

I use one in my workshop and it does the job of clearing the dusty air brilliantly.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 27, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I ran out of Fs to give a long time ago.....

Click to expand...

Here's someone who really needs an F.

They are at 6s and 7s about a 9 as well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2022)

RichA said:



			A week ago my wife told me it's weird that I either don't dream or don't remember them.
Every night since I've have the most vivid, sleep disrupting dreams and remembered every one of them.
Work related (I never worry about work), *not having revised for exams (I haven't sat an exam in over 30 years)* and topped off last night with trying to survive an air raid.
I'm exhausted.
		
Click to expand...

I still occasionally have this one and find it quite discombobulating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2022)

Full diabetic review following my hospitalisation before Christmas. Bloods aren't right and haven't been for a while and I know what ever they say is in my best interest and will benefit my long term health so why am I feeling so nervous and worried about going? Irrational especially as I had to move heaven and earth to get seen at the trusts diabetic centre rather than struggling to another facility in Windsor. Having done the hard work to get everything switched to the hospital to make life easy and knowing the staff why am I going into panic mode?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2022)

SaintHacker said:



			People who question everyone elses random irritation...
		
Click to expand...

First unwritten rule of Random Irritations 

Don’t question or challenge someone else’s irritation


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 27, 2022)

If people are as argumentative, pedantic or righteous as they appear on a forum, is it any wonder society is as it is..


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			First unwritten rule of Random Irritations

Don’t question or challenge someone else’s irritation
		
Click to expand...

However. It's unwritten, not a rule so doesn't count 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			First unwritten rule of Random Irritations

Don’t question or challenge someone else’s irritation
		
Click to expand...

Though it should be OK to inform, or correct any misunderstanding held, that leads to the irritation. 

I am certain that it is not good for me to carry irritations and that I should aim to divest myself of any I might find myself carrying and try and not pick any up.  Sometimes I just have to be open and willing to take on board what can help me dump those irritations - even although I may not like what I hear; or do what I must do so as not to pick one up - even though I might not like doing what I know is the right thing for me to do


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 27, 2022)

Piers Morgan.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 27, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Piers Morgan.
		
Click to expand...

No more words needed!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I ran out of Fs to give a long time ago.....

Click to expand...

So you don't give a F, anymore


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			However. It's unwritten, not a rule so doesn't count 👍
		
Click to expand...

Is it deliberate or a lack of social media awareness ? 

Christ I know I’m far from perfect but you take it to the next level 🙄


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Though it should be OK to inform, or correct any misunderstanding held, that leads to the irritation.

I am certain that it is not good for me to carry irritations and that I should aim to divest myself of any I might find myself carrying and try and not pick any up.  Sometimes I just have to be open and willing to take on board what can help me dump those irritations - even although I may not like what I hear; or do what I must do so as not to pick one up - even though I might not like doing what I know is the right thing for me to do 

Click to expand...

Agreed. I've definitely had useful responses to my Random Irritations in the past, often easing the irritation in a way I hadn't realised.

And over and above that, it is a forum anyway. If a message provokes discussion then that's supposed to be a good thing. I don't see this topic as any different to any other in that respect. If someone wants to offer an alternative view, they are free to. I thought that was the whole point of a forum.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			However. It's unwritten, not a rule so doesn't count 👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			First unwritten rule of Random Irritations

Don’t question or challenge someone else’s irritation
		
Click to expand...

2nd is probably...Don't consider a _comment_ about a Random Irritation (even if replier states it's _not_ an irritation for them) as a 'question or challenge'!


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			First unwritten rule of Random Irritations

Don’t question or challenge someone else’s irritation
		
Click to expand...

Who made that up?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 27, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Who made that up?
		
Click to expand...

Some random irritant!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 27, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Who made that up?
		
Click to expand...

I think it got mentioned a couple of years ago as some sort of gentleman’s agreement after multiple slanging matches started in this thread.
I mean who’d have thought it, people arguing the to$$ over the minutest of details 😂


----------



## chellie (Apr 27, 2022)

The bird that shat in the middle of our bedroom window. I can't get to it to clean it off so will have to hope that next time it rains it will get washed off.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 27, 2022)

Weekend in London for the Foo Fighters gig is still going ahead despite the gig being cancelled.
There’s supposed to be 6 of us going, one couple have invited another 6 people (total strangers to the other 4) and taken over arranging the weekend.
They’ve booked us all on a frickin party boat for the Saturday night ffs.
I can’t think of anything worse 🙈


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I think it got mentioned a couple of years ago as some sort of gentleman’s agreement after multiple slanging matches started in this thread.
I mean who’d have thought it, people arguing the to$$ over the minutest of details 😂
		
Click to expand...

Most of those "gentlemen" flounced off the forum ages ago anyways


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Most of those "gentlemen" flounced off the forum ages ago anyways
		
Click to expand...

and the forum is much the worse for the gentlemen that have flounced off or who cannot be bothered to get involved anymore due to the more vocal gentlemen that now dominate and irritate in equal measure


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Who made that up?
		
Click to expand...

I think part of the point of the thread is that the irritations are not always rational, they are random. In fact, the better ones are the totally random and weird ones imo. They don't need to be corrected or questioned, they just irritate and the thread is a way of releasing some steam. Saying that, there are times, as others have already said, where an alternative view or comment can explain why something happens thus reducing the level of irritation.

I personally tend to lean toward the 'first rule of.......' territory but ultimately this is a forum so if people want to argue against it they certainly can.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Weekend in London for the Foo Fighters gig is still going ahead despite the gig being cancelled.
There’s supposed to be 6 of us going, one couple have invited another 6 people (total strangers to the other 4) and taken over arranging the weekend.
They’ve booked us all on a frickin party boat for the Saturday night ffs.
I can’t think of anything worse 🙈
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly when I would be cancelling. Once the unknown guests outnumber those originally going it ceases to be a weekend away with friends. Those 8 will be doing their own thing and it will be up to the other 4 whether they wnat to tag along. Not for me that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			and the forum is much the worse for the gentlemen that have flounced off or who cannot be bothered to get involved anymore due to the more vocal gentlemen that now dominate and irritate in equal measure
		
Click to expand...

And yet the world keeps turning


----------



## Slab (Apr 27, 2022)

chellie said:



			The bird that shat in the middle of our bedroom window. I can't get to it to clean it off so will have to hope that next time it rains it will get washed off.
		
Click to expand...


Just so we know... are you randomly irritated at :

The bird
The poop
That it’s the bedroom window
That the window doesn’t swivel 
That you cant reach it
That it isn’t raining 
All of the above


----------



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think part of the point of the thread is that the irritations are not always rational, they are random. In fact, the better ones are the totally random and weird ones imo. They don't need to be corrected or questioned, they just irritate and the thread is a way of releasing some steam. Saying that, there are times, as others have already said, where an alternative view or comment can explain why something happens thus reducing the level of irritation.

I personally tend to lean toward the 'first rule of.......' territory but ultimately this is a forum so if people want to argue against it they certainly can.
		
Click to expand...

I think the fact is that you cannot argue against what irritates someone. It has irritated them, ergo it is a random irritation whether you like it or not. It does not have to be rational or even reasonable but it irritates the person involved.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I think the fact is that you cannot argue against what irritates someone. It has irritated them, ergo it is a random irritation whether you like it or not. It does not have to be rational or even reasonable but it irritates the person involved.
		
Click to expand...

You can't argue against logic like that . Saying that, is the irritation then not the original irritation that you disagree with but the fact that you are not supposed to argue against it?


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 27, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			and the forum is much the worse for the gentlemen that have flounced off or who cannot be bothered to get involved anymore due to the more vocal gentlemen that now dominate and irritate in equal measure
		
Click to expand...

The Arrange a Game section is certainly quieter. Those that have left were regular contributors of quality to the forum and also offered to host regularly at their clubs and arrange larger forum meets.

Now it just appears to a place to come for a petty argument, I get plenty of those with the wife at home.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 27, 2022)

GB72 said:



			That is exactly when I would be cancelling. Once the unknown guests outnumber those originally going it ceases to be a weekend away with friends. Those 8 will be doing their own thing and it will be up to the other 4 whether they wnat to tag along. Not for me that.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, it’s very irritating, it’s made trying to book a table for a restaurant I’d planned nigh on impossible and really fecked up all the plans.
I can see me and missus doing our own thing on the Saturday night, nice meal and a few quiet drinks while people watching, there’s no way I’m stepping a foot on that boat.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah I know, it’s very irritating, it’s made trying to book a table for a restaurant I’d planned nigh on impossible and really fecked up all the plans.
I can see me and missus doing our own thing on the Saturday night, nice meal and a few quiet drinks while people watching, there’s no way I’m stepping a foot on that boat.
		
Click to expand...

I would have offered my hotel booking etc to people inviting the outside friends and planned a weekend somewhere else with the money.


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 27, 2022)

chellie said:



			The bird that shat in the middle of our bedroom window. I can't get to it to clean it off so will have to hope that next time it rains it will get washed off.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it wasn’t the same pigeon that crapped on my car. That was so horrific it made me gag. Still, at least you won’t need blackout blinds now.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 27, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I would have offered my hotel booking etc to people inviting the outside friends and planned a weekend somewhere else with the money.
		
Click to expand...

The gig only got cancelled a couple of weeks ago so it was a bit late to cancel, originally the other 6 were not going to the gig so all was good.


----------



## Newtonuti (Apr 27, 2022)

Being told I'm working this saturday when it's due to be nice weather. Why oh why did I have to go and put my name down for overtime!


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 27, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			The Arrange a Game section is certainly quieter. Those that have left were regular contributors of quality to the forum and also offered to host regularly at their clubs and arrange larger forum meets.

Now it just appears to a place to come for a petty argument, I get plenty of those with the wife at home.
		
Click to expand...

And as you say a big group of us still do that but not on the forum. The dozens of friends who met on here, enjoyed it and have either now left or rarely get involved


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 27, 2022)

chellie said:



			The bird that shat in the middle of our bedroom window. I can't get to it to clean it off so will have to hope that next time it rains it will get washed off.
		
Click to expand...

I intrigued as to why you think that the bird would clean it off, expectations are quite high there 🤔 😅


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 27, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			And as you say a big group of us still do that but not on the forum. The dozens of friends who met on here, enjoyed it and have either now left or rarely get involved
		
Click to expand...

I think the forum has become a better place. It should be for posting pictures of your kids, moaning about the mrs & ranting about people not wearing masks whilst racking up more air miles than buzz aldrin. 
Golf is overrated


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah I know, it’s very irritating, it’s made trying to book a table for a restaurant I’d planned nigh on impossible and really fecked up all the plans.
I can see me and missus doing our own thing on the Saturday night, nice meal and a few quiet drinks while people watching, there’s no way I’m stepping a foot on that boat.
		
Click to expand...

Can't stand it when people invite extras along, it'll be like you're intruding on their weekend and not the other way around.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 27, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			I think the forum has become a better place. It should be for posting pictures of your kids, moaning about the mrs & ranting about people not wearing masks whilst racking up more air miles than buzz aldrin.
Golf is overrated
		
Click to expand...

Does this mean I can post the picture of my daughters first poo in her potty in the things that gladden the heart thread?


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 27, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Does this mean I can post the picture of my daughters first poo in her potty in the things that gladden the heart thread?
		
Click to expand...

Oh, if you must.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 27, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Oh, if you must.
		
Click to expand...

It cant be worse than Tashy in his budgie smugglers and crocs


----------



## PieMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			I think the forum has become a better place. It should be for posting pictures of your kids, moaning about the mrs & ranting about people not wearing masks whilst racking up more air miles than buzz aldrin.
Golf is overrated
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget electric vehicles!!


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 27, 2022)

PieMan said:



			Don't forget electric vehicles!!
		
Click to expand...

 compulsory electric cars for all!!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2022)

PieMan said:



			Don't forget electric vehicles!!
		
Click to expand...

Does that include you electric trolley?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 27, 2022)

I could understand these ramblings if we were stuck in deep snow, unable to golf and with cabin fever setting in, 
But it’s spring , get out and enjoy 

I’m not irritated btw, well maybe a tad


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 27, 2022)

Just a bit of a chuckle Phil. Did the lady of the lake remove your sense of humour when she inserted the hammer?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2022)

People that have their phone on Speaker/hands free when there’s no need.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			People that have their phone on Speaker/hands free when there’s no need.
		
Click to expand...

My dad does this, he comes up with some weird excuse but it is annoying 

Especially when your on phone to him and mum chimes in but you thought it was private


----------



## JamesR (Apr 27, 2022)

Having 4-6 weeks of no golf or gym thanks to having my appendix out, and a hernia fixed


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2022)

Can't believe I read MOT checks might be switched to every 2 years to ease the cost of living.

£50 a year max saving really 

A few people forget anyways (someone on this site did) every 2 years will make it easier to forget 

A lot of people don't check their cars unless the mot tells them. Which is completely wrong but it happens 

Ideal world people check their cars weekly and keep them well but this world isn't ideal 

Just seems potential to have more dangerous Cars on the road


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Having 4-6 weeks of no golf or gym thanks to having my appendix out, and a hernia fixed
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. Had the first one not had second. Was it a lower or normal hernia?


----------



## RichA (Apr 27, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			People that have their phone on Speaker/hands free when there’s no need.
		
Click to expand...

MrsA does it. There was once some fringe scientific "evidence" that it cooks your brain, held next to your ear. She thinks better safe than sorry. I figure the damage is probably already done.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2022)

Kevin Pieterson 🛎 end


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2022)

RichA said:



			MrsA does it. There was once some fringe scientific "evidence" that it cooks your brain, held next to your ear. She thinks better safe than sorry. I figure the damage is probably already done.
		
Click to expand...

The mrs sometimes does it,drives me mad.
Especially when she’s on phone to her mum 🤯


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Can't believe I read MOT checks might be switched to every 2 years to ease the cost of living.

£50 a year max saving really

A few people forget anyways (someone on this site did) every 2 years will make it easier to forget

A lot of people don't check their cars unless the mot tells them. Which is completely wrong but it happens

Ideal world people check their cars weekly and keep them well but this world isn't ideal

Just seems potential to have more dangerous Cars on the road
		
Click to expand...

It's even pointless/dangerous than you thought as you'd actually only be saving about £25 a year!
Like that's going to help people!


----------



## RichA (Apr 27, 2022)

BMW intelligent variable servicing.
I've always had my cars serviced once a year when the MOT is due. 
This thing didn't need an oil change at the last service, so they didn't do it. Now it's informed me that it's due in the next 1000 miles, so I'm going to have to book in for an interim service.
I preferred it when cars had a set schedule that was displayed in the paper service booklet. Now I struggle to keep tabs on what's been done and what needs doing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2022)

Slime said:



			It's even pointless/dangerous than you thought as you'd actually only be saving about £25 a year!
Like that's going to help people!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah stinks of being seen to do something



RichA said:



			BMW intelligent variable servicing.
I've always had my cars serviced once a year when the MOT is due.
This thing didn't need an oil change at the last service, so they didn't do it. Now it's informed me that it's due in the next 1000 miles, so I'm going to have to book in for an interim service.
I preferred it when cars had a set schedule that was displayed in the paper service booklet. Now I struggle to keep tabs on what's been done and what needs doing.
		
Click to expand...

Same. My Alhambra had this but my garage just service it old style, oil every year etc keep it tip top

Swear the new way keeps you going back

My service and mot is under £200 a year with oil change , main dealer want so much more for less


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 27, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Does this mean I can post the picture of my daughters first poo in her potty in the things that gladden the heart thread?
		
Click to expand...

Only with her permission.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 27, 2022)

RichA said:



			BMW intelligent variable servicing.
I've always had my cars serviced once a year when the MOT is due.
*This thing didn't need an oil change at the last service, so they didn't do it.* Now it's informed me that it's due in the next 1000 miles, so I'm going to have to book in for an interim service.
I preferred it when cars had a set schedule that was displayed in the paper service booklet. Now I struggle to keep tabs on what's been done and what needs doing.
		
Click to expand...

Unusual for servicing guys not to check that with you - its possible/likely addition money to them if they do! 
That was one of the 2 'innovations' in the D reg 528I I had that turned out to be 'lemons'! The 4th (of 5) lights failed! The other was the 'energy saving' engine cooling - that would not activate at idle, so temp could get up to 140* when stuck in traffic (ironically because of snow once)!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2022)

Every right to be worried about my diabetic review. Things did not go well


----------



## JamesR (Apr 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Ouch. Had the first one not had second. Was it a lower or normal hernia?
		
Click to expand...

Abdominal


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Abdominal
		
Click to expand...

Hope the op sorts it and gets you back on course soon!

They were worried I had a lower one but Dr didn't seem too concerned at the ultra sound

Damn getting old


----------



## Dando (Apr 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kevin Pieterson 🛎 end
		
Click to expand...

What’s he done now?

I played cricket against one of his brothers years ago - he was an arrogant prick as well


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2022)

Dando said:



			What’s he done now?

I played cricket against one of his brothers years ago - he was an arrogant prick as well
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2022)

Dando said:



			What’s he done now?

I played cricket against one of his brothers years ago - he was an arrogant prick as well
		
Click to expand...

Just him speaking is enough to get irritated


----------



## DaveR (Apr 27, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Every right to be worried about my diabetic review. Things did not go well
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, maybe best to give Guinness, golf and social media a miss until it's better


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 27, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Every right to be worried about my diabetic review. Things did not go well
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain. I'm dodging the pills at the mo and working damned hard on reducing all sugar and carbs. It's a tad depressing to be honest.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I feel your pain. I'm dodging the pills at the mo and working damned hard on reducing all sugar and carbs. It's a tad depressing to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Done the sugar and carbs but not enough apparently and insulin injections likely. Depends on the next Hba1C from today. That will be a real life and game changer


----------



## PieMan (Apr 27, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Does that include you electric trolley? 

Click to expand...

Electric? My trolley has a V8 engine rather than a battery.........!


----------



## IanM (Apr 27, 2022)

Having 36 hole trolley batteries, but 18 hole legs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2022)

Dando said:



			What’s he done now?

I played cricket against one of his brothers years ago - he was an arrogant prick as well
		
Click to expand...

He was a co commentator on the IPL game today. As painful as ever.


----------



## chellie (Apr 28, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Done the sugar and carbs but not enough apparently and insulin injections likely. Depends on the next Hba1C from today. That will be a real life and game changer
		
Click to expand...

Have you not tried the shock diet "There is evidence that eating a low-calorie diet (800 to 1,200 calories a day) on a short-term basis (around 12 weeks) can help with symptoms of type 2 diabetes. And some people have found that their symptoms go into remission." I know of people it has worked for.

Our granddaughter is Type 1


----------



## JamesR (Apr 28, 2022)

chellie said:



			Our granddaughter is Type 1

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## chellie (Apr 28, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Sorry to hear that!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. She was diagnosed a couple of months before her 7th birthday three years ago. It's tough for her but she 's a star.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 28, 2022)

chellie said:



			Thanks. She was diagnosed a couple of months before her 7th birthday three years ago. It's tough for her but she 's a star.
		
Click to expand...

Young kids, with serious illnesses, seem to adapt and cope far better than adults


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 28, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Cures the hiccups though!

Click to expand...

One way or another!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 28, 2022)

IanM said:



			Having 36 hole trolley batteries, but 18 hole legs.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a 36 hole mind but only a 5 hole back. Sadly, without a buggy I'm not making it round 18 holes any more.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 28, 2022)

A supplier, recently taken over, has badly let us down on an order, hidden away from giving bad news. An email came through at 6pm tonight advising of a further delay, one they would have known about earlier on in the week. The person sending the email is going on holiday for a week from today and this would have been their last email before shutting off their computer 🤬🤬.


----------



## chellie (Apr 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A supplier, recently taken over, has badly let us down on an order, hidden away from giving bad news. An email came through at 6pm tonight advising of a further delay, one they would have known about earlier on in the week. The person sending the email is going on holiday for a week from today and this would have been their last email before shutting off their computer 🤬🤬.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, that is really p poor. I'm annoyed for you.


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I've got a 36 hole mind but only a 5 hole back. Sadly, without a buggy I'm not making it round 18 holes any more.
		
Click to expand...

Try having a one shot knee


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A supplier, recently taken over, has badly let us down on an order, hidden away from giving bad news. An email came through at 6pm tonight advising of a further delay, one they would have known about earlier on in the week. The person sending the email is going on holiday for a week from today and this would have been their last email before shutting off their computer 🤬🤬.
		
Click to expand...

That is shocking. When I worked in Sales I always believed that the truth, even if bad news, was the only option and said bad news had to be given as early as possible. When you do that you can actually build relationships - even when letting a customer down.


----------



## Dando (Apr 28, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I've got a 36 hole mind but only a 5 hole back. Sadly, without a buggy I'm not making it round 18 holes any more.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got a single figure swing but a 54 handicap short game 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			That is shocking. When I worked in Sales I always believed that the truth, even if bad news, was the only option and said bad news had to be given as early as possible. When you do that you can actually build relationships - even when letting a customer down.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree. Honesty is disarming and people tend to accept bad news much better when you are straight with them. The other way is good way to lose a customer quickly.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 28, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			People that have their phone on Speaker/hands free when there’s no need.
		
Click to expand...

"Excuse me, you seem to have forgotten your headphones" is my standard line for this.


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2022)

My brother


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 28, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just him speaking is enough to get irritated
		
Click to expand...

He blocked me on twitter and I didnt even mention him, so he definitely searches his own name. Proper knob.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2022)

James Corden.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 29, 2022)

chellie said:



			Thanks. She was diagnosed a couple of months before her 7th birthday three years ago. It's tough for her but she 's a star.
		
Click to expand...

My older brother was diagnosed Type 1 at the age of 12 when I was 9. A couple of years ago he got an award for 50 years of self-administered daily insulin injections.
I grew up with pretty much the same diet. We learned together the calorie and nutrition values of all foods. My brother gained great self-discipline skills. His life depended on those skills.
He has been fairly fit and healthy all his life. Well into his 60s now and he is very fit for his age and is in a running club.
Type 1 diabetes need not necessarily be viewed as a life-restricting curse.


----------



## chellie (Apr 29, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			My older brother was diagnosed Type 1 at the age of 12 when I was 9. A couple of years ago he got an award for 50 years of self-administered daily insulin injections.
I grew up with pretty much the same diet. We learned together the calorie and nutrition values of all foods. My brother gained great self-discipline skills. His life depended on those skills.
He has been fairly fit and healthy all his life. Well into his 60s now and he is very fit for his age and is in a running club.
Type 1 diabetes need not necessarily be viewed as a life-restricting curse.
		
Click to expand...

What a great post to read


----------



## Mudball (Apr 29, 2022)

Neighbour’s 15 yr old kid got mugged in broad daylight in our town centre.. masked & hooded youths picked on him , claimed they had knives and made off with his phone. Loss of phone aside, Poor kid is a bag of nerves.


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2022)

People who don’t read adverts.

I put an ad on a Facebook golf page for a driver shaft in x flex.

So far all 6 messages have been for everything but x flex


----------



## Rooter (Apr 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			People who don’t read adverts.

I put an ad on a Facebook golf page for a driver shaft in x flex.

So far all 6 messages have been for everything but x flex
		
Click to expand...


"Is this still available?"

Then ghosted....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			People who don’t read adverts.

I put an ad on a Facebook golf page for a driver shaft in x flex.

So far all 6 messages have been for everything but x flex
		
Click to expand...

What’s your best offer….


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 29, 2022)

Rooter said:



			"Is this still available?"

Then ghosted....
		
Click to expand...

Collection only 

Do you deliver?


----------



## chellie (Apr 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			People who don’t read adverts.

I put an ad on a Facebook golf page for a driver shaft in x flex.

So far all 6 messages have been for everything but x flex
		
Click to expand...

No offers.

Will you take....


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2022)

Having a totally useless boss and people being promoted way above their knowledge/skills


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A supplier, recently taken over, has badly let us down on an order, hidden away from giving bad news. An email came through at 6pm tonight advising of a further delay, one they would have known about earlier on in the week. The person sending the email is going on holiday for a week from today and this would have been their last email before shutting off their computer 🤬🤬.
		
Click to expand...

We have a similar problem, we have used a British company from Swindon for years, good quality product that they supply in a reasonable time. Suddenly they were taken over by an American multinational that has closed the Swindon factory and moved all production to their factory in Birmingham. It’s been an absolute disaster, orders lost, duplicated or made wrongly! We have had two reps who have come and gone and we now have to direct our inquiries to the main “info” email address. 
We have some orders that have been outstanding for more than 3 months and we cannot get any information as to when they will be fulfilled…What a ridiculous way to run a business into the ground! Once we have completed our present projects we will be looking for an alternative.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			Having a totally useless boss and people being promoted way above their knowledge/skills
		
Click to expand...

This is incredibly political 😉🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			We have a similar problem, we have used a British company from Swindon for years, good quality product that they supply in a reasonable time. Suddenly they were taken over by an American multinational that has closed the Swindon factory and moved all production to their factory in Birmingham. It’s been an absolute disaster, orders lost, duplicated or made wrongly! We have had two reps who have come and gone and we now have to direct our inquiries to the main “info” email address.
We have some orders that have been outstanding for more than 3 months and we cannot get any information as to when they will be fulfilled…What a ridiculous way to run a business into the ground! Once we have completed our present projects we will be looking for an alternative.
		
Click to expand...

It baffles me how companies can run like this. To be that bad 🤷. Surely it is only a matter of time for any company who acts in that fashion.


----------



## Red devil (Apr 29, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			We have a similar problem, we have used a British company from Swindon for years, good quality product that they supply in a reasonable time. Suddenly they were taken over by an American multinational that has closed the Swindon factory and moved all production to their factory in Birmingham. It’s been an absolute disaster, orders lost, duplicated or made wrongly! We have had two reps who have come and gone and we now have to direct our inquiries to the main “info” email address.
We have some orders that have been outstanding for more than 3 months and we cannot get any information as to when they will be fulfilled…What a ridiculous way to run a business into the ground! Once we have completed our present projects we will be looking for an alternative.
		
Click to expand...

And the problem is it'll be the worker's carrying the can in the form of redundancy rather than their brain dead bosses


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 29, 2022)

James Cordon coming back the the UK 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			Having a totally useless boss and people being promoted way above their knowledge/skills
		
Click to expand...

That's an example of The Peter Principle!


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			James Cordon coming back the the UK 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Anyone fancy a prank call to heathrow saying his smuggling drugs in his stomach?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			Anyone fancy a prank call to heathrow saying his smuggling drugs in his stomach?
		
Click to expand...

Better still, switch his plane with one that eventually goes to Moscow, then let them know there's a British spy on board, whos been on TV  a lot.
I'm sure he'll enjoy the free dentistry and manicure they would afford him


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 29, 2022)

Sorry, but what has James Corden done to deserve such vitriolic words from the two previous posts?


----------



## RichA (Apr 29, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Sorry, but what has James Corden done to deserve such vitriolic words from the two previous posts?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. I'm not keen either, but that's what I use the remote control for.


----------



## Slime (Apr 29, 2022)

The incorrect use of an apostrophe.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2022)

RichA said:



			Yep. I'm not keen either, but that's what I use the remote control for.
		
Click to expand...

In the same vein, you could also choose to ignore someone else’s random irritation 🤔😅


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2022)

realising at 1130 you forgot to update the sainsbury delivery order lol. Mrs f not gonna be too impressed when 12 bottles of wine and absolutely no food turns up tomorrow lol


----------



## sunshine (Apr 30, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			People that have their phone on Speaker/hands free when there’s no need.
		
Click to expand...

Especially on a train


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2022)

Someone’s lack of social media awareness


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 30, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Sorry, but what has James Corden done to deserve such vitriolic words from the two previous posts?
		
Click to expand...

It's my irritation, do I need permission?
And no, I switch over or off if he is on, just as I do with anything with Michael McIntyre on.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 30, 2022)

Mrs Colch's "money saving" ideas. Went to Tesco last night to get some rolls for lunch so we wouldn't have to buy lunch at her event this weekend. She found some that were reduced as they were on their use by date and were 50p cheaper. Got up this morning and they were rock hard so had to be thrown out. I then had to buy the boys lunch instead, so her money saving cost me 50p for rolls we threw away and then £16 for lunch.

Which leads me on to my second irritation, the cost of food and drink at the events she goes to. £6 for a bacon roll, £8 for a hotdog, burger or wrap. £9 for mac & cheese. £12 for a Greek wrap. £2 for a can of fizzy drink. £3 for an ice cream. And £6-50 for the cheapest pint. I know they need to make money but it's all a rip off.


----------



## Piece (Apr 30, 2022)

Leeds fans chucking paper on the pitch and at players. 🔔s


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 30, 2022)

Piece said:



			Leeds fans chucking paper on the pitch and at players. 🔔s
		
Click to expand...

Crazy behaviour as even thrown at their own players at one stage when they had a corner. Why would you do that??!! Barefaced littering at best...


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			realising at 1130 you forgot to update the sainsbury delivery order lol. Mrs f not gonna be too impressed when 12 bottles of wine and absolutely no food turns up tomorrow lol
		
Click to expand...


i may have underestimated her response lol


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 30, 2022)

Toothache, what better time to suffer from it than on a long weekend.🤒


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 30, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			Toothache, what better time to suffer from it than on a long weekend.🤒
		
Click to expand...

Orajel is your friend. Get down to a pharmacy tomorrow and try to get some of the 20% benzocaine stuff. Tesco pharmacy normally does it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			i may have underestimated her response lol
		
Click to expand...

Drink a few bottles.. then it will seem like a distant memory


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			i may have underestimated her response lol
		
Click to expand...

Mrs BiM says she is with Mrs f on this, and asks if you have been sent to Sainsburys yet; if not, why not?


----------



## fundy (May 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mrs BiM says she is with Mrs f on this, and asks if you have been sent to Sainsburys yet; if not, why not?
		
Click to expand...


Dinner out tonight for my dads birthday and Ocado to the rescue tomorrow lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			Dinner out tonight for my dads birthday and Ocado to the rescue tomorrow lol
		
Click to expand...

You got off lightly 🤣🤣


----------



## fundy (May 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			You got off lightly 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...


Good job the wine came at least


----------



## bobmac (May 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			i may have underestimated her response lol
		
Click to expand...

Make a mess of online ordering and you won't be asked to do it next time, she'll do it.
Good plan


----------



## fundy (May 1, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Make a mess of online ordering and you won't be asked to do it next time, she'll do it.
Good plan 

Click to expand...


or it will be decided you need more practise................


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			or it will be decided you need more practise................
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.


----------



## DaveR (May 1, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Sorry, but what has James Corden done to deserve such vitriolic words from the two previous posts?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't exactly call it vitriolic just a poor attempt at humour.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 1, 2022)

The price of 24-volt lithium buggy batteries is shocking and irritating


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2022)

"Influencers" who wrongly use the race card🤦‍♂️


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 1, 2022)

Flight due to depart from Manchester @12.30.

Just found out the inbound flight left Ibiza 15 minutes ago so probably 2.5 hours late. Shame it could not be over 3 as we would be due €600 each!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			"Influencers" who wrongly use the race card🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

You could have stopped at "Influencers" Stu. 

Who?


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2022)

Rain...or lack of it.
Had our first rain for what seems like an eternity and it's barely settled the dust 
The ground is so hard and this is doing nothing to change that..


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 1, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I wouldn't exactly call it vitriolic just a poor attempt at humour.
		
Click to expand...

Precisely
I still don't like him btw


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			You could have stopped at "Influencers" Stu.

Who?
		
Click to expand...

Some beaut called Big Zuu


----------



## Bazzatron (May 1, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Some beaut called Big Zuu
		
Click to expand...

Saw the original tweet, why are clubs engaging these people? You hardly need the exposure.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 1, 2022)

Some scumbag has hacked my Just Eat account and ordered £70 of sushi.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 1, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Saw the original tweet, why are clubs engaging these people? You hardly need the exposure.
		
Click to expand...

Social media is very lucrative if done right.

I dont think the clubs engage with them per se, i think its people in and around the clubs (agents,players,sponsors etc).

I seen him at Man City away and now hes giving cup final tickets away. I know lads who have been up and down the country who never qualified for tickets so how he gets them would be interesting.

But to use the race card is a massive no no for me. Maybe if he came regularly to Anfield for Liverpool games he'd see how diverse our support actually is.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 1, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Social media is very lucrative if done right.

I dont think the clubs engage with them per se, i think its people in and around the clubs (agents,players,sponsors etc).

I seen him at Man City away and now hes giving cup final tickets away. I know lads who have been up and down the country who never qualified for tickets so how he gets them would be interesting.

But to use the race card is a massive no no for me. Maybe if he came regularlyt o Anfield forLiverpool games he'd see how diverse our support actually is.
		
Click to expand...

We've got one at ours, the club says they don't employ him but he does a new video for each away game and the club plug it all over the place. Goes to every away game and the rest of us are locked out due to not having enough points. The club had to distance themselves when he filmed a scrap over reduced food in Asda and made fun of the poor people having to fight for cheap food. 

Loyal fans doing the hard miles getting screwed over for final tickets is always going to be tough to swallow.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 1, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I wouldn't exactly call it vitriolic just a poor attempt at humour.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, your opinion. 
But why is he disliked so much, what has he done?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Fair enough, your opinion.
But why is he disliked so much, what has he done?
		
Click to expand...

It’s jealousy, he has come from a fairly normal background to be one of the highest paid entertainers in the world.

Sure he may not be everyone’s cup of tea, but don’t just diss him for being good at what he does


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2022)

People sitting several tables down who insist on butting in. Someone asked a question about who Everton had in their run in and before anyone on our table could answer Mr Trappy was shouting the answer from three tables down


----------



## pauljames87 (May 1, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’s jealousy, he has come from a fairly normal background to be one of the highest paid entertainers in the world.

Sure he may not be everyone’s cup of tea, but don’t just diss him for being good at what he does
		
Click to expand...

I hope his return to the UK means the conclusion of Gavin and Stacey .. they left it on a cliff hanger and he does fantastic work on it.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 1, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’s jealousy, he has come from a fairly normal background to be one of the highest paid entertainers in the world.

Sure he may not be everyone’s cup of tea, but don’t just diss him for being good at what he does
		
Click to expand...

Now there's a man that speaks a lot of sense!


----------



## DaveR (May 1, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Fair enough, your opinion.
But why is he disliked so much, what has he done?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, not my cup of tea though.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			People sitting several tables down who insist on butting in. Someone asked a question about who Everton had in their run in and before anyone on our table could answer Mr Trappy was shouting the answer from three tables down
		
Click to expand...

So who have Everton got in their run in?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 1, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’s jealousy, he has come from a fairly normal background to be one of the highest paid entertainers in the world.

Sure he may not be everyone’s cup of tea, but don’t just diss him for being good at what he does
		
Click to expand...

Not jealous in the slightest, and good luck to anyone who can make it. Thats doesn't mean I have to like him, nor have to explain why.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Not jealous in the slightest, and good luck to anyone who can make it. Thats doesn't mean I have to like him, nor have to explain why.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody is requiring you to like him, but the vitriol would require a reason for such hate……. Did he nick one of your jokes perchance?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 1, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nobody is requiring you to like him, but the vitriol would require a reason for such hate……. Did he nick one of your jokes perchance?
		
Click to expand...

Please remember. Ones random irritation can not possibly be questioned. Its is the holy unwritten rule.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Please remember. Ones random irritation can not possibly be questioned. Its is the holy unwritten rule.
		
Click to expand...

A certain level of questioning is permitted to understand the irritation and to ascertain if the irritation is random or specific 😎


----------



## pauljames87 (May 1, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			A certain level of questioning is permitted to understand the irritation and to ascertain if the irritation is random or specific 😎
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad that one is in writing at least


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 1, 2022)

Animal Farm.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 1, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Animal Farm.
		
Click to expand...

Baaaaaaaa 🐑


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 2, 2022)

Tea bags that split


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Tea bags that split

Click to expand...

Especially when you get half way through the cup before they appear


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Won't be a popular (I hardly ever am)

But people who jump under trains. Selfish

I appreciate they are struggling and have had enough but a selfish way to go.

Driver is in bits. That will live with them forever.

Tones of Police, lfb and ambulance in attendance .. when could be helping people who need it

100 people stuck on the track for an hour before they could be safely detrained

All for one person.

I hope the driver can get the help she needs because she was in pieces when she phoned through.

Supervisor was so shaken we had to send one of our staff down as emergency manager to do the stalled train.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Won't be a popular (I hardly ever am)

But people who jump under trains. Selfish

I appreciate they are struggling and have had enough but a selfish way to go.

Driver is in bits. That will live with them forever.

Tones of Police, lfb and ambulance in attendance .. when could be helping people who need it

100 people stuck on the track for an hour before they could be safely detrained

All for one person.

I hope the driver can get the help she needs because she was in pieces when she phoned through.

Supervisor was so shaken we had to send one of our staff down as emergency manager to do the stalled train.
		
Click to expand...

Horrible fact but Suicide is a very selfish act.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Horrible fact but Suicide is a very selfish act.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, appreciate for the person doing the act they see no other way but the chaos left behind for others


----------



## Stuart_C (May 2, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Horrible fact but Suicide is a very selfish act.
		
Click to expand...

Selfish act?

I often wonder what is going through peoples minds and how warped it may be to think that the only way out is to kill themselves. I'd call that brave to be honest.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Selfish act?

I often wonder what is going through peoples minds and how warped it may be to think that the only way out is to kill themselves. I'd call that brave to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

It is a hard one. I just think the way the people who throw under trains isnt brave. Just for that driver alone. She has to live with the fact she killed someone for the rest of her life and there was nothing she could do about it


----------



## Fade and Die (May 2, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Selfish act?

I often wonder what is going through peoples minds and how warped it may be to think that the only way out is to kill themselves. I'd call that brave to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

I think taking your own life is an act of desperation not bravery and if you consider  the pain to the wives, children, parents and friends who are left behind it’s also very selfish. 

Take the example Paul posted above. The suicide victim has not considered how their death will probably ruin the life of the train driver and the effect on the rescue services. This to me is selfish. 

This is obviously just my opinion but I have had experience of the matter indirectly.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			I think taking your own life is an act of desperation not bravery and if you consider  the pain to the wives, children, parents and friends who are left behind it’s also very selfish.

Take the example Paul posted above. The suicide victim has not considered how their death will probably ruin the life of the train driver and the effect on the rescue services. This to me is selfish.

This is obviously just my opinion but I have had experience of the matter indirectly.
		
Click to expand...

My mates just returned , turns out the driver is someone who had a secondment up here. Really lovely lady. Only saw her this morning taking her train out the depot.

Not what you sign up for at begining of day


----------



## Fade and Die (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			My mates just returned , turns out the driver is someone who had a secondment up here. Really lovely lady. Only saw her this morning taking her train out the depot.

Not what you sign up for at begining of day
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine, awful for the poor woman just trying to do her job. Thoughts are with her.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			I can imagine, awful for the poor woman just trying to do her job. Thoughts are with her.
		
Click to expand...

Feel for the rescue services and our own emergency team who had to jack up the train .. apparently it was a very very bad one.

Got to be a different kind of mentally strong to work for the ERU (emergency response unit)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2022)

Having worked with people suffering from combat stress and some that have had suicidal thoughts and others that have gone through with it - the majority don’t feel they are doing it for themselves only and the last thing I would suggest they are is selfish 

Yes it’s awful for those that get caught up in it but how bad must someone feel their life is worth that little to end it 

When did we stop showing so little compassion for all involved

It’s awful for the train driver - but they get to go home to loved ones - one person doesn’t


----------



## Foxholer (May 2, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			People sitting several tables down who insist on butting in. Someone asked a question about who Everton had in their run in and before anyone on our table could answer Mr Trappy was shouting the answer from three tables down
		
Click to expand...

Folk that can't take a 'subtle' hint that their conversation is so loud it can be heard clearly 3 tables away.
-


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 2, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Horrible fact but Suicide is a very selfish act.
		
Click to expand...

Not offering a peaceful dignified death without suffering to those who want out is a crime in my eyes. 
No one should feel the need to jump in front of a bus, off a bridge or hang from a tree to escape.


----------



## Billysboots (May 2, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Not offering a peaceful dignified death without suffering to those who want out is a crime in my eyes. 
No one should feel the need to jump in front of a bus, off a bridge or hang from a tree to escape.
		
Click to expand...

A friend of mine, having been diagnosed with MND, explored the option of travelling to Dignitas in Switzerland. It was very, very expensive but he could afford it. What stopped him was the refusal of his wife to travel with him and bring him home in a coffin.

Fortunately for all, he passed away peacefully in his sleep at home. But he should have been able to consider dignified options in this country.

It’s a really emotive subject and one where there is unlikely ever to be a consensus.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			A friend of mine, having been diagnosed with MND, explored the option of travelling to Dignitas in Switzerland. It was very, very expensive but he could afford it. What stopped him was the refusal of his wife to travel with him and bring him home in a coffin.

Fortunately for all, he passed away peacefully in his sleep at home. But he should have been able to consider dignified options in this country.

It’s a really emotive subject and one where there is unlikely ever to be a consensus.
		
Click to expand...

Problem is an important issue like this gets lost when those in power keep deciding arguing about who had a party or not or if someone's legs were distracting rather than doing their jobs!


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 2, 2022)

It was a long time ago, when I was 13 and staying with my auntie for a week in Feltham.
We met a lady at a bus stop who had, moments earlier, been stood on a Tube platform when the person next to her jumped.
I don't remember anything about the reported suicide, but that lady, and the state she was in, has stayed in my mind all this time.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 2, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Not offering a peaceful dignified death without suffering to those who want out is a crime in my eyes.
No one should feel the need to jump in front of a bus, off a bridge or hang from a tree to escape.
		
Click to expand...

I agree 100% with both your statements.


----------



## GaryK (May 2, 2022)

Speaking from recent personal experience, mental illness (depression, anxiety, etc) is very real and can easily turn a logical person into the complete opposite to the point where living just doesn't seem "worth it" or manageable.
The real problem is that whilst there are services out there to help, their resources are so stretched that the waiting list is stupidly long - eg, 2 years for an ASD assessment. When in a very dark place, the affected person needs more immediate help and cannot simply hang on for that length of time.
Another issue is the lack of cohesion between the various support services, or even worse, incompetence within the services - something that can make the affected person feel even more helpless.
The frustration and energy needed to simply get to speak to you own GP is unbelievable.

Is suicide selfish? Yes and no...
Yes for those left dealing with the aftermath - family, friends, loved ones, emergency services.
No for the affected person, because despite crying out for help, the situation is made worse by lack of action.


----------



## theoneandonly (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Won't be a popular (I hardly ever am)

But people who jump under trains. Selfish

I appreciate they are struggling and have had enough but a selfish way to go.

Driver is in bits. That will live with them forever.

Tones of Police, lfb and ambulance in attendance .. when could be helping people who need it

100 people stuck on the track for an hour before they could be safely detrained

All for one person.

I hope the driver can get the help she needs because she was in pieces when she phoned through.

Supervisor was so shaken we had to send one of our staff down as emergency manager to do the stalled train.
		
Click to expand...

My twin brother killed himself by walking out in front of a train. 

Your post is as offensive as it is total bollocks.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			My twin brother killed himself by walking out in front of a train.

Your post is as offensive as it is total bollocks.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss however as someone who has to deal with the aftermath and the poor train driver who saw the person go under her train . It is a selfish way to go about it.

Considering I'm well into double figures of "one unders" having to deal with and the aftermath.. I'm in a comfortable place to give my opinion

I appreciate for you it's offensive because of your personal experience with your brother and for that I apologise.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 2, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			My twin brother killed himself by walking out in front of a train.

Your post is as offensive as it is total bollocks.
		
Click to expand...

It is not bollocks at all. Read the last paragraph of GaryKs excellent post above. 

I said earlier that suicide is selfish, as usual with these subjects my statement was too broad a stroke and there are always subtleties with all cases especially to avoid a long painful drawn out death. My view comes from a colleague who during an argument with his wife and in front of their young daughter threw himself head first off of their 7th story balcony. A week later she had to make the decision to turn off his life support. Even now 10 years later everyone who knew him asks why he did it like that.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			It is not bollocks at all. Read the last paragraph of GaryKs excellent post above.

I said earlier that suicide is selfish, as usual with these subjects my statement was too broad a stroke and there are always subtleties with all cases especially to avoid a long painful drawn out death. My view comes from a colleague who during an argument with his wife and in front of their young daughter threw himself head first off of their 7th story balcony. A week later she had to make the decision to turn off his life support. Even now 10 years later everyone who knew him asks why he did it like that.
		
Click to expand...





This wasn't even all involved but look how many just to deal with 1 persons act. How many will feel the affects?

What if that driver took her life as she couldn't live with herself due to that person's actions impacting her?

So many variables


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 2, 2022)

Guys
Highly emotive subject, which needs treating with sensitivity and respect.

Please post responsibly


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guys
Highly emotive subject, which needs treating with sensitivity and respect.

Please post responsibly
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate that Phil and my initial post I feel was with the most respect I can post having dealing with it only this morning for 2 hours.

It's not nice for anyone


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 42444


This wasn't even all involved but look how many just to deal with 1 persons act. How many will feel the affects?

What if that driver took her life as she couldn't live with herself due to that person's actions impacting her?

So many variables
		
Click to expand...

Yes there are many variables hence why it’s imo not right to attach a label to someone who has reached a point where he believes that it’s better for all concerned to no longer be around 

There are kids who have been bullied every day of their live who have decided to end it , grown adults who think there is no left for them in their life that’s worth living for , people who are suffering illnesses that mean they suffer pain beyond belief every day and think it’s better to just end it 

Unless someone has stood in those shoes and had to experience I don’t believe it’s ever right to point a finger at them


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes there are many variables hence why it’s imo not right to attach a label to someone who has reached a point where he believes that it’s better for all concerned to no longer be around

There are kids who have been bullied every day of their live who have decided to end it , grown adults who think there is no left for them in their life that’s worth living for , people who are suffering illnesses that mean they suffer pain beyond belief every day and think it’s better to just end it

Unless someone has stood in those shoes and had to experience I don’t believe it’s ever right to point a finger at them
		
Click to expand...

It's the method for me. If it's that bad no offence bottle of pills and vodka. Least it doesn't affect 100+ other people.


----------



## BrianM (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			It's the method for me. If it's that bad no offence bottle of pills and vodka. Least it doesn't affect 100+ other people.
		
Click to expand...

If it was only that simple, give me strength 🙄


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

My mum and moaning about my nan.

My nan has covid ATM, my grandad is very sick bed ridden , carers etc

My nan is making him food and bringing to him (she has just had knee surgery replacement)

But anyways it's real life mum!! Ofc she going to see grandad they live together and he can't get up


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

BrianM said:



			If it was only that simple, give me strength 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Not going to argue over it as it will be even more insensitive.

I stand by my initial post. Do it under a train it's selfish.

It hurts so many innocents


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			It's the method for me. If it's that bad no offence bottle of pills and vodka. Least it doesn't affect 100+ other people.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think someone who has reached that conclusion in their life that they are then capable of any sort of clear thinking.

It’s not that simple and never will be that simple - and it’s not right to just label someone.

The effect of someone committing suicide is vast and destructive but it’s never simple

The emergency services are trained to deal with it , the train drivers will have process’s in place to help deal with it.

People stuck on a train or being late etc - the last thought of anyone , it’s just an inconvenience in the grand scheme of it all


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think someone who has reached that conclusion in their life that they are then capable of any sort of clear thinking.

It’s not that simple and never will be that simple - and it’s not right to just label someone.

The effect of someone committing suicide is vast and destructive but it’s never simple

The emergency services are trained to deal with it , the train drivers will have process’s in place to help deal with it.

People stuck on a train or being late etc - the last thought of anyone , it’s just an inconvenience in the grand scheme of it all
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes the trauma support team ...doesn't help when the trauma support driver on duty was the driver who's train it was.

I stand by my post. It's a selfish act.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Ah yes the trauma support team ...*doesn't help when the trauma support driver on duty was the driver who's train it was.*

I stand by my post. It's a selfish act.
		
Click to expand...

If there is only one trauma support driver on duty maybe your irritation should be towards the management who have failed to foresee this possibility rather than someone who, to quote the coroner's narrative, "took their own life whilst the balance of their mind was disturbed".


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 2, 2022)

Ok let’s draw a line and move on please


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			If there is only one trauma support driver on duty maybe your irritation should be towards the management who have failed to foresee this possibility rather than someone who, to quote the coroner's narrative, "took their own life whilst the balance of their mind was disturbed".
		
Click to expand...

96 trains per hour, 4 depots , think it's 6 trauma support volunteers per depot? I'd have to check but rings a bell. It's very rare you get 2 or more a shift.

But @PhilTheFragger has called time. So I will withdraw from this convo now and apologises for offence caused for any affected by the statement.


----------



## Foxholer (May 2, 2022)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
		
Click to expand...

That really shouldn't have made me laugh as much as it did


----------



## Red devil (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Won't be a popular (I hardly ever am)

But people who jump under trains. Selfish

I appreciate they are struggling and have had enough but a selfish way to go.

Driver is in bits. That will live with them forever.

Tones of Police, lfb and ambulance in attendance .. when could be helping people who need it

100 people stuck on the track for an hour before they could be safely detrained

All for one person.

I hope the driver can get the help she needs because she was in pieces when she phoned through.

Supervisor was so shaken we had to send one of our staff down as emergency manager to do the stalled train.
		
Click to expand...

I've been that driver, poor girl lay down in front of my train. Me? What could I do? I fortunately was not  like the above driver was ok to take it to next station detrain passengers. I just felt so sorry for that girl,my life goes on her family got a knock on the door that changed theirs forever.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Red devil said:



			I've been that driver, poor girl lay down in front of my train. Me? What could I do? I fortunately was not  like the above driver was ok to take it to next station detrain passengers. I just felt so sorry for that girl,my life goes on her family got a knock on the door that changed theirs forever.
		
Click to expand...

This was coming into the platform, the driver wasn't allowed to move had to detrain through the front car 

The train behind was stalled for an hour with 100 people onboard 

Luckily I suggested we run my mate down and send him up on a north bound to detrain them and take them to the station in the rear to get them out of the situation 

Never nice.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 2, 2022)

Heaven help us the family of that poor soul never finds this thread and learns the loss of their loved one has randomly irritated a golfer.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 2, 2022)

PJ87, I have asked you twice now to leave this subject be.

Knowing when to stop and agreeing to disagree are art forms you need to learn

Your latest comment has earned an infraction


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 2, 2022)

Why are some very sad situations a "random irritation"?
Life is too short and precious for us to throw out how this "random irritation" has put our day out.


----------



## Dando (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Won't be a popular (I hardly ever am)

But people who jump under trains. Selfish

I appreciate they are struggling and have had enough but a selfish way to go.

Driver is in bits. That will live with them forever.

Tones of Police, lfb and ambulance in attendance .. when could be helping people who need it

100 people stuck on the track for an hour before they could be safely detrained

All for one person.

I hope the driver can get the help she needs because she was in pieces when she phoned through.

Supervisor was so shaken we had to send one of our staff down as emergency manager to do the stalled train.
		
Click to expand...

Is this the incident at Bexley this morning?
Drove past the station about 10am and emergency services were all over the place


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Ok, I have completely and utterly misjudged my posting of the situation.

As posted above today's one hit me more than normal, I struggle with my own mental health and talking is key. However I don't like putting on my wife ATM so yes I let random stuff out here and maybe this one was too close for a lot of people.

To all of them who I offended or jerked horrible memories I apologise.

I won't post on the subject anymore publically..if anyone wants to message privately I will talk about it.

Thank you.

Paul


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 2, 2022)

Boiler playing up, lost pressure, over filled, released pressure, working, lost pressure now gauge won’t budge when filling up. 

24 years old, time has come for a new boiler.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 2, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Boiler playing up, lost pressure, over filled, released pressure, working, lost pressure now gauge won’t budge when filling up.

24 years old, time has come for a new boiler.
		
Click to expand...

Good timing If you don't want a heat pump best to get now before u can't get a new one


Silver lining


----------



## Stuart_C (May 2, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Boiler playing up, lost pressure, over filled, released pressure, working, lost pressure now gauge won’t budge when filling up.

24 years old, time has come for a new boiler.
		
Click to expand...

Try twisting the PRV, it sounds like it's stuck open.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Ok, I have completely and utterly misjudged my posting of the situation.

As posted above today's one hit me more than normal, I struggle with my own mental health and talking is key. However I don't like putting on my wife ATM so yes I let random stuff out here and maybe this one was too close for a lot of people.

To all of them who I offended or jerked horrible memories I apologise.

I won't post on the subject anymore publically..if anyone wants to message privately I will talk about it.

Thank you.

Paul
		
Click to expand...

You could always try posting in the mental health thread if you are struggling and need to talk


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2022)

Being gazumped buying a buggy on Gumtree


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 2, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Try twisting the PRV, it sounds like it's stuck open.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a gas man?  
That worked, and the gauge is working. Not very reactive though so over filled again, quick run round the rads and a few clicks of that PRV again and steady at 2bar. See in the morning again what it says but probably prudent to get a new boiler and my mind has already spent the money - eyes on a baxi one.


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



*Are you a gas man?* 
That worked, and the gauge is working. Not very reactive though so over filled again, quick run round the rads and a few clicks of that PRV again and steady at 2bar. See in the morning again what it says but probably prudent to get a new boiler and my mind has already spent the money - eyes on a baxi one.
		
Click to expand...

He's certainly full of gas!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2022)

Slime said:



			He's certainly full of gas! 

Click to expand...

I think you mean hot air...


----------



## sunshine (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			It is a hard one. I just think the way the people who throw under trains isnt brave. Just for that driver alone. She has to live with the fact she killed someone for the rest of her life and there was nothing she could do about it
		
Click to expand...

Long ago, my dad saw someone jump in front of a train at Baker Street. All he could think about was the poor driver. What a horrible thing to do to someone else.


----------



## sunshine (May 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			This was coming into the platform, the driver wasn't allowed to move had to detrain through the front car

The train behind was stalled for an hour with 100 people onboard

Luckily *I suggested we run my mate down* and send him up on a north bound to detrain them and take them to the station in the rear to get them out of the situation

Never nice.
		
Click to expand...

Probably not the best choice of words...


----------



## sunshine (May 2, 2022)

Passwords. Parking app I was trying to use today wanted at least 10 characters, at least one upper case, one numeral, and one special character. Didn't specify what a "special character" was. The ones I tried like hyphens were not acceptable. How am I supposed to remember all this stuff?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 2, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Are you a gas man? 
That worked, and the gauge is working. Not very reactive though so over filled again, quick run round the rads and a few clicks of that PRV again and steady at 2bar. See in the morning again what it says but probably prudent to get a new boiler and my mind has already spent the money - eyes on a baxi one.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Send me your email address and i'll send you the invoice 😉

I'd recommend the baxi 800 range depending on house size etc, i think they're the best value for money.

If you need any advice, send me a pm 👍


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 2, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Passwords. Parking app I was trying to use today wanted at least 10 characters, at least one upper case, one numeral, and one special character. Didn't specify what a "special character" was. The ones I tried like hyphens were not acceptable. How am I supposed to remember all this stuff?
		
Click to expand...

Start whatever your password is with a capital letter, have at least one "a" in it that you replace with an "@" symbol and one "l" or "i" that you replace with a "1". Job done.


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Long ago, my dad saw someone jump in front of a train at Baker Street. All he could think about was the poor driver. *What a horrible thing to do to someone else.*

Click to expand...

People who are suicidal don't/can't think with that kind of logic.
Unless you've been there, you have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Orikoru (May 2, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Start whatever your password is with a capital letter, have at least one "a" in it that you replace with an "@" symbol and one "l" or "i" that you replace with a "1". Job done.
		
Click to expand...

I normally just throw an exclamation mark at the end for the special one, ha.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 2, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Passwords. Parking app I was trying to use today wanted at least 10 characters, at least one upper case, one numeral, and one special character. Didn't specify what a "special character" was. The ones I tried like hyphens were not acceptable. How am I supposed to remember all this stuff?
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself a password manager - job done (and you don't even have to remember it ...)


----------



## cliveb (May 3, 2022)

Just got back from Turkey.
So my random irritation is air travel and everything associated with it.
The airport experience is even worse than the flying itself.


----------



## Dando (May 3, 2022)

Forgetting to lock your car and when you get in it this morning someone has helped themselves to the £50 change that was in the arm rest.

Good job I took my clubs out of the boot as I often leave them in there.

The ring doorbell that normally picks up a butterfly farting 20 miles away hasn’t picked up who it was


----------



## backwoodsman (May 3, 2022)

Dando said:



			Forgetting to lock your car and when you get in it this morning someone has helped themselves to the £50 change that was in the arm rest.

Good job I took my clubs out of the boot as I often leave them in there.

The ring doorbell that normally picks up a butterfly farting 20 miles away hasn’t picked up who it was
		
Click to expand...

Conversely, leaving the car unlocked on the street for 7 weeks (due to broken leg) and finding that no-one touched it in that time - meaning the car was too crappy even for the local oiks. (And, yes, there was money left in it ...)


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2022)

Susanna Reid.


----------



## Slab (May 3, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Passwords. Parking app I was trying to use today wanted at *least 10 characters, at least one upper case, one numeral, and one special character.* Didn't specify what a "special character" was. The ones I tried like hyphens were not acceptable. How am I supposed to remember all this stuff?
		
Click to expand...

Can I suggest you just use _Parking@pp1
_


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2022)

My wife has a strawberry allergy, it is a real pain.. even the touch of them to skin

Anyways taken her out to this fancy breakfast place that opened near us.

Raspberry smoothy for me, mango for her 

Mine came with a strawberry on the cup so I politely gave it back to waitress and reminded her that my wife's allergic 

We had ordered breakfast and both came with mixed berries so clearly said no mixed berries please 

Mine comes fine 

Her comes with 3 strawberries on the plate 

Had to send it back. Makes her look fussy but she isn't. Just doesn't want to have an asthma attack and be stuck in bed rest of day


----------



## arnieboy (May 3, 2022)

My 


pauljames87 said:



			My wife has a strawberry allergy, it is a real pain.. even the touch of them to skin

Anyways taken her out to this fancy breakfast place that opened near us.

Raspberry smoothy for me, mango for her

Mine came with a strawberry on the cup so I politely gave it back to waitress and reminded her that my wife's allergic

We had ordered breakfast and both came with mixed berries so clearly said no mixed berries please

Mine comes fine

Her comes with 3 strawberries on the plate

Had to send it back. Makes her look fussy but she isn't. Just doesn't want to have an asthma attack and be stuck in bed rest of day
		
Click to expand...

My wife has a similar problem with chilli, any hint of that in her food and she comes out in welts all over.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			My

My wife has a similar problem with chilli, any hint of that in her food and she comes out in welts all over.
		
Click to expand...

It's very tough on them ain't it?

I mean the strawberry one seems more straightforward than chilli as that can be hidden in cooking?

They litterally have served her a cocktail before with a strawberry on the side and she had to ask for a new drink as the juices had got into her drink 

Chefs think oh it looks nice

It does but we requested no strawberries for a reason mate


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 3, 2022)

Only 7 weeks until the days start getting shorter

Bummer


----------



## IainP (May 3, 2022)

Felt we couldn't hold out much longer so succumbed and purchased heating oil.
96.5 p / litre  ☹
Thankfully entering the low consumption part of the year, it's going to need to last...


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 3, 2022)

When you get a new iPhone and it’s the same as the last one and the one before that, and one the before that and before that…

And then you have to have a case because it’s fragile and you need a new plug because they don’t include one anymore.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			When you get a new iPhone and it’s the same as the last one and the one before that, and one the before that and before that…

And then you have to have a case because it’s fragile and you need a new plug because they don’t include one anymore.
		
Click to expand...

They say not including plugs has saved a lot of waste as people use what they got (for example we have plugs with usb built in) and people who really need them buy them 

However they don't make the phones cheaper for the savings they make not including them!


----------



## AliMc (May 3, 2022)

To get my daughter out the house, she is on 'study' leave, we wandered along to the local Costa for a coffee, at 13:50 they told us they were closing in 10 minutes due to lack of staff, my son applied for a temp job there a couple of months ago, they didn't reply, he now works elsewhere, makes you wonder


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2022)

Have put on a few pounds over the weekend despite two 18-hole rounds of golf, an hour of disc golf and 2.5 hours of tennis. Now the wrong side of 13 stone for the first time in a while. Just cannot bring ourselves to go back to the gym as the tedium was mind-numbing. *sigh*


----------



## RichA (May 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Have put on a few pounds over the weekend despite two 18-hole rounds of golf, an hour of disc golf and 2.5 hours of tennis. Now the wrong side of 13 stone for the first time in a while. Just cannot bring ourselves to go back to the gym as the tedium was mind-numbing. *sigh*
		
Click to expand...

Similarly, recently having to swap the 32" waist trousers and jeans back for the 34". Fortunately, MrsA convinced me to stash the 34s somewhere, rather than giving them to the charity shop.
Just keep telling yourself that muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 3, 2022)

The title says "Random Irritations" (doesn't say it has to my irritation) so I am going to randomly irritate the previous two posters.
I'm 5ft 11ins and 11st 2lb - the same as I was 40 years ago. Na na na-na na.


----------



## RichA (May 3, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			The title says "Random Irritations" (doesn't say it has to my irritation) so I am going to randomly irritate the previous two posters.
I'm 5ft 11ins and 11st 2lb - the same as I was 40 years ago. Na na na-na na. 

Click to expand...

That's great, but what about before then, back when you were my age?


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2022)

RichA said:



			That's great, but what about before then, back when you were my age?
		
Click to expand...

Savage....


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Savage....

Click to expand...

I've met him. He's older than he looks.


----------



## RichA (May 3, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I've met him. He's older than he looks.  

Click to expand...

😘


----------



## backwoodsman (May 3, 2022)

One that I think Hobbit might appreciate - Spanish speed-humps !!  

I know the principle, and applaud it,  but goodness me, they know how to build them to take the sump out of your car. (For anyone who knows the area, or is going there, I give you the road south out of Carboneras ... ).


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2022)

Banquet Monday and Tuesday at the local curry house 


£13 delivered for 

Starter. Main, side, rice, naan and a popadom 

Too tempting when we CBA lol 

We do split it tho


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 3, 2022)

Left my glasses in a bar/restaurant  today. Went to the loo and Mrs 3OTT left leaving them there. It is her birthday So a tad forgetful!

Phoned Restaurant and they said they were still there. Great until when I arrived the glasses were there but the case had gone. Other than needing a case why would somebody in the bar take the case. At least the specs are now on my head!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Only 7 weeks until the days start getting shorter

Bummer
		
Click to expand...

You're a bundle of joy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You're a bundle of joy.
		
Click to expand...

Dear pot, Love kettle. 🙄


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2022)

Another Tuesday Ladies Comp and the course is being hacked up in front of us. Greens hadn't been cut but had been spiked and the fairways were being "scarified" or whatever it is that drags up all the surface. Bearing in mind pick and place removed on 1st May - despite a long message to members giving excuses for the state of the course.

They want the Ladies to move to a Thursday and it strikes me have an agenda to make Tuesdays so miserable that they get their way. I've withdrawn from all booked Tuesday comps and won't bother anymore as it's so frustrating and takes away much of my enjoyment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Another Tuesday Ladies Comp and the course is being hacked up in front of us. Greens hadn't been cut but had been spiked and the fairways were being "scarified" or whatever it is that drags up all the surface. Bearing in mind pick and place removed on 1st May - despite a long message to members giving excuses for the state of the course.

They want the Ladies to move to a Thursday and it strikes me have an agenda to make Tuesdays so miserable that they get their way. I've withdrawn from all booked Tuesday comps and won't bother anymore as it's so frustrating and takes away much of my enjoyment.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it’s not a bad thing I have had to pull out of our society day on Thursday if they have just done the greens and fairways 

In fairness though a lot of clubs will be doing it this week with the forecast being rain and warm weather


----------



## HampshireHog (May 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Another Tuesday Ladies Comp and the course is being hacked up in front of us. Greens hadn't been cut but had been spiked and the fairways were being "scarified" or whatever it is that drags up all the surface. Bearing in mind pick and place removed on 1st May - despite a long message to members giving excuses for the state of the course.

They want the Ladies to move to a Thursday and it strikes me have an agenda to make Tuesdays so miserable that they get their way. I've withdrawn from all booked Tuesday comps and won't bother anymore as it's so frustrating and takes away much of my enjoyment.
		
Click to expand...

Utterly ridiculous, if you are doing course maintenance you don’t schedule comps.


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2022)

Villarreal.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2022)

Slime said:



			Villarreal.
		
Click to expand...

It’s the hope that kills you.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 3, 2022)

The endless detail of someone else's family life. Fine, they may be enjoying the company of their wife. And their children. And their friends. And their friends' kids.   Fine. But don't mind me if I start yawning ...


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			The endless detail of someone else's family life. Fine, they may be enjoying the company of their wife. And their children. And their friends. And their friends' kids.   Fine. But don't mind me if I start yawning ...
		
Click to expand...

thats what happens when you pop on to mumsnet. oops.............


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 4, 2022)

An evening wasted in A&E for something the GP could and should have resolved had they listened. 😡😡


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			Utterly ridiculous, if you are doing course maintenance you don’t schedule comps.
		
Click to expand...

There's never any notice of the work - they just do it on a Tuesday despite the comps...pretty much every single week. If you complain you're just shouted down and told to go and play somewhere else if you're not happy...


----------



## Slime (May 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			An evening wasted in A&E for something the GP could and should have resolved had they listened. 😡😡
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I hope all is well and it was nothing too serious.


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			If you complain you're just shouted down and told to go and play somewhere else if you're not happy...
		
Click to expand...

I know what I would do...


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I know what I would do...

Click to expand...

It's pretty much what I'm going to do as I can't keep feeling so cheesed off and literally like they're taking the proverbial. Just need to decide whether to go back to Brampton or have a sabbatical from the game and see how I feel.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			It's pretty much what I'm going to do as I can't keep feeling so cheesed off and literally like they're taking the proverbial. Just need to decide whether to go back to Brampton or have a sabbatical from the game and see how I feel.
		
Click to expand...

Be sure to mention why you are taking your subscription fees elsewhere when you tell them you are not renewing next year. It might not change anything but it will make you feel better. Awful way to treat members / customers.


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			It's pretty much what I'm going to do as I can't keep feeling so cheesed off and literally like they're taking the proverbial. Just need to decide whether to go back to Brampton or have a sabbatical from the game and see how I feel.
		
Click to expand...

From their website.......
Ladies
Tailored shorts / skirts/ skorts should be no more than 4" above the knee

Gents
Tailored shorts are acceptable provided they do NOT extend below the knee nor shorter than 3 inches above the knee.

STAFF HAVE BEEN INSTRUCTED TO ASK ANY PERSON TO LEAVE THE PREMISES (COURSE OR CLUBHOUSE) IMMEDIATELY IF THE ABOVE REQUIREMENTS ARE NOT BEING RESPECTED. 

*All staff are expected to carry a measuring tape with them at all times*






*I may have made the last one up.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 4, 2022)

UPS - truly awful customer service. We sent 3 shipments to Sweden last week, all sent using the paperless system. All 3 are being returned as they do not have invoices attached 

1. The system is paperless you muppets, your system
2. Contact me if there is a problem, we could resolve it rather than returning goods pointlessly.


----------



## NearHull (May 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			It's pretty much what I'm going to do as I can't keep feeling so cheesed off and literally like they're taking the proverbial. Just need to decide whether to go back to Brampton or have a sabbatical from the game and see how I feel.
		
Click to expand...

Have you considered Ramsey?  Perhaps a little further to travel but I was a member at Brampton many rears ago  and subsequently at Ramsey.  i enjoyed Ramsey far better for the overall membership experience.


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2022)

IF Sheff Wed get through to the playoff final the date clashes with a cup final in playing in 🙈


----------



## Neilds (May 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			IF Sheff Wed get through to the playoff final the date clashes with a cup final in playing in 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, they won't get there


----------



## GreiginFife (May 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			UPS - truly awful customer service. We sent 3 shipments to Sweden last week, all sent using the paperless system. All 3 are being returned as they do not have invoices attached 

1. The system is paperless you muppets, your system
2. Contact me if there is a problem, we could resolve it rather than returning goods pointlessly.
		
Click to expand...

I resolved never to use them again after they left thousands of pounds of items stuck in a warehouse for months and tried to blame customs, which I proved to be a lie and then did nothing about it after they were exposed as liars. 

Their Trustpilot makes for entertaining reading. Most people assuming the U stands for Useless.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Have you considered Ramsey?  Perhaps a little further to travel but I was a member at Brampton many rears ago  and subsequently at Ramsey.  i enjoyed Ramsey far better for the overall membership experience.
		
Click to expand...

It is a bit of a faffy journey and think recently they have struggled financially. Agree though it's always felt a friendly club.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2022)

bobmac said:



			From their website.......
Ladies
Tailored shorts / skirts/ skorts should be no more than 4" above the knee

Gents
Tailored shorts are acceptable provided they do NOT extend below the knee nor shorter than 3 inches above the knee.

STAFF HAVE BEEN INSTRUCTED TO ASK ANY PERSON TO LEAVE THE PREMISES (COURSE OR CLUBHOUSE) IMMEDIATELY IF THE ABOVE REQUIREMENTS ARE NOT BEING RESPECTED.

*All staff are expected to carry a measuring tape with them at all times*






*I may have made the last one up.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid there is a sense of the club being stuck in the dark ages and I'm sure some would be delighted if the whole Ladies section left! David had a match a couple of weeks ago on a Thursday which was men's midweek medal. Just a book your own tee time and book into the comp so usually 30ish guys do it. His opponent was very irritated to see a woman on the course "when it's men's medal day"...he meant it - David told him to jog on, or words to that effect!

Oh and Charley Hull and Meghan MacLaren regularly play in shorts a couple of inches past their butt cheeks - I'd love to see them being kicked off the course!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 4, 2022)

Slime said:



			Hey, I hope all is well and it was nothing too serious. 

Click to expand...

You'll be suffering me for a bit longer I'm afraid


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2022)

Wife's strawberry allergy strikes again 

Close call yesterday

Today someone gave them oero donuts for Eid 

Turns out strawberry filling 

Off I go to get her

Bless her


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh and Charley Hull and Meghan MacLaren regularly play in shorts a couple of inches past their butt cheeks
		
Click to expand...

As long as David doesn't start wearing them too.


----------



## Foxholer (May 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Another Tuesday Ladies Comp and the course is being hacked up in front of us. Greens hadn't been cut but had been spiked and the fairways were being "scarified" or whatever it is that drags up all the surface. Bearing in mind pick and place removed on 1st May - despite a long message to members giving excuses for the state of the course.

They want the Ladies to move to a Thursday and it strikes me have an agenda to make Tuesdays so miserable that they get their way. I've withdrawn from all booked Tuesday comps and won't bother anymore as it's so frustrating and takes away much of my enjoyment.
		
Click to expand...

Have the Ladies considered moving to Thursdays? They may have even recognised the issue before suggesting it.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 4, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			The endless detail of someone else's family life. Fine, they may be enjoying the company of their wife. And their children. And their friends. And their friends' kids.   Fine. But don't mind me if I start yawning ...
		
Click to expand...

Just thought I'd quote this to bring it back in view.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Have the Ladies considered moving to Thursdays? They may have even recognised the issue before suggesting it.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest the Ladies aren't keen and don't help themselves with the "we always play on a Tuesday" mentality. Wouldn't bother me a jot but I have to say I think the issues will remain. I have looked back on the twitter feed and already this year there are so many Tuesdays where mid afternoon the images of the work they've done are posted. Also the major work is always started the Monday after the men's monthly medal. I know the work has to be done sometime but it can't be coincidental that it is always to minimise the disruption to the men's comps. The Thursday element I understand is if they sand the greens (which they LOVE to do!) as they can't mow for a few days due to the sand blunting the blades and, therefore, that work starts on a Monday/Tuesday. 

It's something I've put up with since joining the club but it's either getting worse or my patience has waned. Possibly a bit of both. It is prevalent at pretty much every club I've been at BUT is way more in your face and with a great big stuff you at Wellingborough!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Just thought I'd quote this to bring it back in view.
		
Click to expand...

Feel free to put me on ignore , solves your issue without having to whine


----------



## Foxholer (May 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			To be honest the Ladies aren't keen and don't help themselves with the "we always play on a Tuesday" mentality. Wouldn't bother me a jot but I have to say I think the issues will remain. I have looked back on the twitter feed and already this year there are so many Tuesdays where mid afternoon the images of the work they've done are posted. Also the major work is always started the Monday after the men's monthly medal. I know the work has to be done sometime but it can't be coincidental that it is always to minimise the disruption to the men's comps. The Thursday element I understand is if they sand the greens (which they LOVE to do!) as they can't mow for a few days due to the sand blunting the blades and, therefore, that work starts on a Monday/Tuesday.

It's something I've put up with since joining the club but it's either getting worse or my patience has waned. Possibly a bit of both. It is prevalent at pretty much every club I've been at BUT is way more in your face and with a great big stuff you at Wellingborough!
		
Click to expand...

Seems like they are actually trying to help - if not communicating particularly well (possibly from fear!)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm afraid there is a sense of the club being stuck in the dark ages and I'm sure some would be delighted if the whole Ladies section left! David had a match a couple of weeks ago on a Thursday which was men's midweek medal. Just a book your own tee time and book into the comp so usually 30ish guys do it. His opponent was very irritated to see a woman on the course "when it's men's medal day"...he meant it - David told him to jog on, or words to that effect!

Oh and Charley Hull and Meghan MacLaren regularly play in shorts a couple of inches past their butt cheeks - I'd love to see them being kicked off the course!!
		
Click to expand...

Last year one of our guys was asked to change his shorts as they were a bit long - the guy is about 5” nothing - they weren’t very polite about it and it’s no surprise he isn’t going this year. 

It’s a shame as it’s a lovely course and clubhouse


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Seems like they are actually trying to help - if not communicating particularly well (possibly from fear!) 

Click to expand...

Trust me - you need to know the Course/Greens Director and "help" not in his mindset at all. At least it would appear recently the state of the course has seen many complaints - he'd be incensed. I can hear it now "how dare they, if they're not happy they know what they can do"!!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Trust me - you need to know the Course/Greens Director and "help" not in his mindset at all. At least it would appear recently the state of the course has seen many complaints - he'd be incensed. I can hear it now "how dare they, if they're not happy they know what they can do"!!
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes the people in charge are so disconnected from what's going on and what the members want 

I contacted our "golf operations manager" about societies being on same day as the mid week comps.. could we just move the comp, everyone wins 

He said basically no, no need..comps don't move they set in stone .. not enough uptake to change.. blah blah 

My mate is on the handicap and comp committee and he is of same view as me.. got him to bend the ears of the others and now we have 1 extra comp a month.. (so much for little interest)

I also notice August comp has moved back a week... I knew when it was as it clashed with something 

Txt my mate saying I'm glad comps are set in stone and can't be moved .. he just laughed 

Some people just like the title and have no idea what their doing


----------



## BiMGuy (May 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Last year one of our guys was asked to change his shorts as they were a bit long - the guy is about 5” nothing - they weren’t very polite about it and it’s no surprise he isn’t going this year.

It’s a shame as it’s a lovely course and clubhouse
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Foxholer (May 4, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Sometimes the people in charge are so disconnected from what's going on and what the members want
...
Some people just like the title and have no idea what their doing
		
Click to expand...

I believe the term is 'focussed'! 
I've seen that term 'corrupted' to something less complementary, but more appropriate (the first vowel is changed!).


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I believe the term is 'focussed'! 
I've seen that term 'corrupted' to something less complementary, but more appropriate (the first vowel is changed!).

Click to expand...

"Re: Moving Comps to another date. I will copy Darren who is the Handicap & Competition Secretary to reply, but as ex-secretary I would say that the competition calendar is decided at the beginning of the year and many golfers put the comp dates into their calendar. Therefore we are always reluctant to change Comp Dates wherever possible."

That was his reply to the request

Since this email the August comp has moved back a week 😂

My mate who sits on the committee said he was in the bar and so many didn't know the Comp was that day or would have entered

So really it's badly advertised 

Needs to be on the online diary (is already)
Notice board (isn't)
At reception (isnt)

And use the blooming notice board on the app for the day / week 

And email it out that week!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



View attachment 42469

Click to expand...

Not far off 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Last year one of our guys was asked to change his shorts as they were a bit long - the guy is about 5” nothing - they weren’t very polite about it and it’s no surprise he isn’t going this year.

It’s a shame as it’s a lovely course and clubhouse
		
Click to expand...

It is a beautiful setting no doubt and that's the only thing that has kept me there I think. I'd argue the course is lovely despite the care given to it - nature has done a stunning job but the condition of the greens is always suspect. They spent a fortune on new bunkers throughout but put the wrong sand in. Sand has been changed throughout but they never maintained the edges so now they're planning to redo those with the fake revetting thingy. Drainage lines everywhere but they don't seem to work and the ones on the 5th and 6th they did in winter they filled with hollow core and they've all sunk so look awful. Fairways are shocking and green surrounds worse. They used their usual excuse of our micro-climate for the condition and the next day removed preferred lies. They'd never apply for an extension as I think that would be a public admittance that the course is in poor nick. I could go on and on - money and 8 greenkeepers and yet other courses I've played recently are in much better condition. 

Ooh now I'm fizzing again!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			It is a beautiful setting no doubt and that's the only thing that has kept me there I think. I'd argue the course is lovely despite the care given to it - nature has done a stunning job but the condition of the greens is always suspect. They spent a fortune on new bunkers throughout but put the wrong sand in. Sand has been changed throughout but they never maintained the edges so now they're planning to redo those with the fake revetting thingy. Drainage lines everywhere but they don't seem to work and the ones on the 5th and 6th they did in winter they filled with hollow core and they've all sunk so look awful. Fairways are shocking and green surrounds worse. They used their usual excuse of our micro-climate for the condition and the next day removed preferred lies. They'd never apply for an extension as I think that would be a public admittance that the course is in poor nick. I could go on and on - money and 8 greenkeepers and yet other courses I've played recently are in much better condition.

Ooh now I'm fizzing again!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it’s gone backwards over the last 12 months - played there twice last year and was in good Nick ( late June )

I’m not going tomorrow due to work but certainly sounds like I won’t be missing much - shame as it’s a society that normally look for

Will see what the others say after they play it

Might be worth looking over towards Northampton? Some good courses there


----------



## AmandaJR (May 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sounds like it’s gone backwards over the last 12 months - played there twice last year and was in good Nick ( late June )

I’m not going tomorrow due to work but certainly sounds like I won’t be missing much - shame as it’s a society that normally look for

Will see what the others say after they play it

Might be worth looking over towards Northampton? Some good courses there
		
Click to expand...

It really isn't great at the moment. David plays senior matches and generally visitors haven't been impressed and feel it's declined. Will be interesting to hear what is said after tomorrow.

I can't decide if my love for the game has gone because it's run its course and I'm not ambitious anymore or it's gone because of Wellingborough! I like Northampton GC (Harlestone rather than County) and know some of their Ladies but it's a bit of a trek for me. I'm thinking that come renewal in October it will be nowhere or Brampton Park. I've recently joined a rowing club and think that might be my new focus - technical and physical and lots to learn. Might fill the next ten years


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			It really isn't great at the moment. David plays senior matches and generally visitors haven't been impressed and feel it's declined. Will be interesting to hear what is said after tomorrow.

I can't decide if my love for the game has gone because it's run its course and I'm not ambitious anymore or it's gone because of Wellingborough! I like Northampton GC (Harlestone rather than County) and know some of their Ladies but it's a bit of a trek for me. I'm thinking that come renewal in October it will be nowhere or Brampton Park. I've recently joined a rowing club and think that might be my new focus - technical and physical and lots to learn. Might fill the next ten years 

Click to expand...

Harlestone is a great club - really enjoy the course , proper little hidden gem , some great holes and the welcome is always great there - it may not be the greatest course in the area but it’s one of the better clubs. Great holes around the lake


----------



## Robster59 (May 4, 2022)

The dog was booked in to be neutered tomorrow.  He's just been diagnosed with possible kennel cough, so we've had to delay it for a week.  Not the end of the world but it means having to change around my arrangements.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Harlestone is a great club - really enjoy the course , proper little hidden gem , some great holes and the welcome is always great there - *it may not be the greatest course in the area but it’s one of the better clubs*. Great holes around the lake
		
Click to expand...

Always surprises me how many people get these two aspects confused (not suggesting you are Phil) and get the wrong priority when considering a club.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 4, 2022)

When you win an ebay auction, get ready to pay £7.45 for a persimmon driver, and then, within a minute of the end of the auction, you get a message...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2022)

Going to great lengths to get some training organised and one of the team being totally resistant to change and learning anything and simply sitting there been talked at and not engaging at all. The clock is ticking and time running out


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2022)

websites that cant handle increased traffic yet they post away on social media as though the site is perfect sigh


----------



## Mudball (May 5, 2022)

Was watching my son bat at his school cricket match... he was doing ok...   Then out of nowheree.

A lady walks onto the ground with her (wolf sized) dog.  Calmly walks the whole length of the ground, past my son and the wicketkeeper.  All players wait.  She could have waited for the over to finish, but chose otherwise (remember dog owners have right of way everywhere) .. about 5 mins of completely bizarre halt to the match.   

Second ball after the interruption, my son who was doing ok so far, decides he had enough, goes for the pull shot. Does not time it and is caught!!.   My day was going well till then..


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2022)

Its colder in our house than it is outside currently


----------



## backwoodsman (May 5, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Was watching my son bat at his school cricket match... he was doing ok...   Then out of nowheree.

A lady walks onto the ground with her (wolf sized) dog.  Calmly walks the whole length of the ground, past my son and the wicketkeeper.  All players wait.  She could have waited for the over to finish, but chose otherwise (remember dog owners have right of way everywhere) .. about 5 mins of completely bizarre halt to the match.  

Second ball after the interruption, my son who was doing ok so far, decides he had enough, goes for the pull shot. Does not time it and is caught!!.   My day was going well till then..
		
Click to expand...

Ah well, that's sons for you - always set to disappoint in the end ...


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2022)

My phone contract is at an end, but the phone is still good so just going to a 12-month Sim only. The options were 20gb for £18 a month, or 100gb for £20. How silly. I previously had 30gb and never used more than 6, but now I have 100 because, sod it, it's only £2 more than 20gb so why wouldn't you??


----------



## theoneandonly (May 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My phone contract is at an end, but the phone is still good so just going to a 12-month Sim only. The options were 20gb for £18 a month, or 100gb for £20. How silly. I previously had 30gb and never used more than 6, but now I have 100 because, sod it, it's only £2 more than 20gb so why wouldn't you?? 

Click to expand...

I'd have gone to voxi or Giffgaff for a tenner per month.


----------



## Mudball (May 5, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Ah well, that's sons for you - always set to disappoint in the end ... 

Click to expand...

Thats the only thing my Dad got from me...


----------



## Newtonuti (May 5, 2022)

Pretty much ANYTHING to do with the Kardashians. Travis Barker has ruined his image and legacy in my eyes by getting involved with those idiots.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 5, 2022)

Ordered French doors for my new garden room/workshop. Ordered 1790 wide and confirmed 1790 wide on invoice and delivery note. Delivered today... 1800 wide... 

And on top of that they took 7 weeks to arrive so sending back and re-ordering is a bit of a non starter seeing as the building is 75% complete. So looks like I need to amend the door frame to increase the opening by 10mm. *10mm *FFS.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Ordered French doors for my new garden room/workshop. Ordered 1790 wide and confirmed 1790 wide on invoice and delivery note. Delivered today... 1800 wide...

And on top of that they took 7 weeks to arrive so sending back and re-ordering is a bit of a non starter seeing as the building is 75% complete. So looks like I need to amend the door frame to increase the opening by 10mm. *10mm *FFS.
		
Click to expand...

Can you claim from the supplier for cost of resizing?


----------



## drdel (May 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My phone contract is at an end, but the phone is still good so just going to a 12-month Sim only. The options were 20gb for £18 a month, or 100gb for £20. How silly. I previously had 30gb and never used more than 6, but now I have 100 because, sod it, it's only £2 more than 20gb so why wouldn't you?? 

Click to expand...

You're a salesman's delight: why pay anything for something you don't need !!


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2022)

drdel said:



			You're a salesman's delight: why pay anything for something you don't need !!
		
Click to expand...

It was only two quid. Would be like saying do you want one pair of shoes for £18 or five pairs for £20. I'll probably take the five.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It was only two quid. Would be like saying do you want one pair of shoes for £18 or five pairs for £20. I'll probably take the five. 

Click to expand...

Well technically its £24 as its a 12 month contract


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Well technically its £24 as its a 12 month contract
		
Click to expand...

On that basis 1200gb instead of 240gb then. Looks even better deal when you put it like that.


----------



## Neilds (May 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It was only two quid. Would be like saying do you want one pair of shoes for £18 or five pairs for £20. I'll probably take the five. 

Click to expand...

Absolutely nothing like your example. You need shoes, you use shoes so it would be a bargain.  You only use 6GB a month so why buy 100 when 20 is on offer.
Are you sure you aren't my wife as she doesn't know what a bargain is either!


----------



## Bazzatron (May 5, 2022)

First time I've been in the office since October 2020...1hr 40mins. Can't believe this used to be normal.


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Absolutely nothing like your example. You need shoes, you use shoes so it would be a bargain.  You only use 6GB a month so why buy 100 when 20 is on offer.
Are you sure you aren't my wife as she doesn't know what a bargain is either! 

Click to expand...

Because more/bigger is always better! What if our internet goes down for a weekend and we want to watch a movie?? We're on Plusnet, it could happen.

In fairness, you have summed up my exact irritation. I know I'll never use it but it was only 2 quid difference so I couldn't resist. I'm not going to notice the difference between £18 and £20 on my monthly bill.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 5, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Can you claim from the supplier for cost of resizing?
		
Click to expand...

I’m doing the work myself so have no invoicing costs to charge back against.


----------



## Springveldt (May 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My phone contract is at an end, but the phone is still good so just going to a 12-month Sim only. The options were 20gb for £18 a month, or 100gb for £20. How silly. I previously had 30gb and never used more than 6, but now I have 100 because, sod it, it's only £2 more than 20gb so why wouldn't you?? 

Click to expand...

Contract is complete, you own the phone and are free to go where ever you want. I'm paying £10 a month for 30GB with unlimited mins/text from 3, wife is on the same deal and daughter is £17 a month for unlimited everything.


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Contract is complete, you own the phone and are free to go where ever you want. I'm paying £10 a month for 30GB with unlimited mins/text from 3, wife is on the same deal and daughter is £17 a month for unlimited everything.
		
Click to expand...

Don't rate 3 though. Don't they have the worst coverage? I didn't want the faff of changing sim cards and retaining phone number either.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't rate 3 though. Don't they have the worst coverage? I didn't want the faff of changing sim cards and retaining phone number either.
		
Click to expand...

3 have been superb for me, been with them years now. Aren't you in London? Surely reception is amazing for all of them down there. Free roaming too.


----------



## Springveldt (May 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't rate 3 though. Don't they have the worst coverage? I didn't want the faff of changing sim cards and retaining phone number either.
		
Click to expand...

I'm about 20 miles north of Newcastle, it's not exactly densely populated and the coverage if fine. Even travelling back up to Scotland there is only 1 or 2 places that the kids lose data and it's usually not for long.

Also retaining your phone number is simple. Just ask for your PAC code and then you fill in a web form on the new provider. Worth it for the savings you can make, I change my sim most years as I typically buy the phone I want, keep it for years then just get sim deals every year. Currently still using my iPhone X and no intentions of changing it.


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			3 have been superb for me, been with them years now. Aren't you in London? Surely reception is amazing for all of them down there. Free roaming too.
		
Click to expand...

https://usave.co.uk/mobile/best-and-worst-mobile-networks/  3 ranks poorly on this. And the top two both use O2 network as well. 🤷🏻‍♂️ I just went for the easy solution, and I've already done it now anyway.


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I'm about 20 miles north of Newcastle, it's not exactly densely populated and the coverage if fine. Even travelling back up to Scotland there is only 1 or 2 places that the kids lose data and it's usually not for long.

Also retaining your phone number is simple. Just ask for your PAC code and then you fill in a web form on the new provider. Worth it for the savings you can make, I change my sim most years as I typically buy the phone I want, keep it for years then just get sim deals every year. Currently still using my iPhone X and no intentions of changing it.
		
Click to expand...

When I actually get a new phone I go to one of the third party websites to get a far better deal (e.g. mobilephonesdirect), and if the best deal is a different network I'll switch then. But this is the first time that I can remember my phone actually outlasting the contract.  Usually it's at death's door after two years but this one is absolutely fine (Galaxy A71). So just extended with O2 for one more year. May need a new phone in a year's time so back to the usual method then.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Ordered French doors for my new garden room/workshop. Ordered 1790 wide and confirmed 1790 wide on invoice and delivery note. Delivered today... 1800 wide...

And on top of that they took 7 weeks to arrive so sending back and re-ordering is a bit of a non starter seeing as the building is 75% complete. So looks like I need to amend the door frame to increase the opening by 10mm. *10mm *FFS.
		
Click to expand...

You might be able to take the ribs off the outer frame to lose a few mm.
Electric plane does the job.


----------



## Springveldt (May 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			When I actually get a new phone I go to one of the third party websites to get a far better deal (e.g. mobilephonesdirect), and if the best deal is a different network I'll switch then. But this is the first time that I can remember my phone actually outlasting the contract.  Usually it's at death's door after two years but this one is absolutely fine (Galaxy A71). So just extended with O2 for one more year. May need a new phone in a year's time so back to the usual method then.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I used to do that as well. Go online, shop for the best new phone deal and get a new phone when the contract was up. Then I realised all I do on my phone is basic stuff I don't actually play any games. So it made sense to buy a phone outright and then just go for sim only deals as this was usually cheaper than the phone/sim contract options. Done that with my last couple of phones, before this iPhone X I had an iPhone 6 that I only got rid of as my son "made it all clean" by washing it in the toilet.


----------



## Crazyface (May 5, 2022)

The price of second hand cars. Where have the ones around £4k with 60Kmiles gone?


----------



## Foxholer (May 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



https://usave.co.uk/mobile/best-and-worst-mobile-networks/  3 ranks poorly on this. And the top two both use O2 network as well. 🤷🏻‍♂️ I just went for the easy solution, and I've already done it now anyway. 

Click to expand...

I've never had  problem with 3. Probably kiss of death now
FWIW, I've went the 'vastly extra for little cost' route too - again...just in case. There's plenty of equivalent examples in homes/cars/home appliances etc.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 5, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			You might be able to take the ribs off the outer frame to lose a few mm.
Electric plane does the job.
		
Click to expand...

It’s fine, I have cut one of the door studs out flush through the he nails and slid it back by 10mm and just stitched it back in to the frame and the OSB. Half a day lost to this sh!t but better than a seven week delay.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I’m doing the work myself so have no invoicing costs to charge back against.
		
Click to expand...

Ah. At least u won't be overcharged I guess


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			The price of second hand cars. Where have the ones around £4k with 60Kmiles gone?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes I wonder if you read any news 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (May 5, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Ah. At least u won't be overcharged I guess
		
Click to expand...

Cheapest quote I got for someone else to build it was £20k. It's costing me £7k plus my time.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Cheapest quote I got for someone else to build it was £20k. It's costing me £7k plus my time.
		
Click to expand...

I guess that it's a. A lot of fun to do it yourself and b. A real sense of pride when it's done that Yep I put that up


----------



## GreiginFife (May 5, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I guess that it's a. A lot of fun to do it yourself and b. A real sense of pride when it's done that Yep I put that up
		
Click to expand...

Also, c. It's not that difficult. The last guy that quoted was talking like he was building the pyramids using the same technology the aliens... Egyptians did.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Also, c. It's not that difficult. The last guy that quoted was talking like he was building the pyramids using the same technology the aliens... Egyptians did.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think you could use enforced labour anymore lol


----------



## cliveb (May 5, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			3 have been superb for me, been with them years now. Aren't you in London? Surely reception is amazing for all of them down there. Free roaming too.
		
Click to expand...

Orikoru lives in Watford. I used to live there and mobile coverage is surprisingly spotty, depending on which part of the town you're in. It never ceases to amaze me that whenever I'm abroad I seem to get a better signal in the middle of nowhere than I get in some quite large UK towns.

FWIW, he says he's on O2, so maybe take a look at giffgaff - that's on the O2 network. (I think it may actually be owned by O2).


----------



## srixon 1 (May 5, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Absolutely nothing like your example. You need shoes, you use shoes so it would be a bargain.  You only use 6GB a month so why buy 100 when 20 is on offer.
Are you sure you aren't my wife as she doesn't know what a bargain is either! 

Click to expand...

Wife: I got a real bargain today, a new coat for £75 when it should have been 150. 
Me: it’s not a bargain, you’ve spent £75 on a new coat that you don’t need.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 5, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Wife: I got a real bargain today, a new coat for £75 when it should have been 150.
Me: it’s not a bargain, you’ve spent £75 on a new coat that you don’t need.
		
Click to expand...

But that is a bargain if she went shopping with the intention of buying a coat.


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2022)

I must have posted this before but....
Drivers doing 48mph in a 50mph zone who spot a speed camera and slam on the brakes to go past it at 35....
They need a check-up from the neck up....


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2022)

Restaurant trying to charge 20% extra plus a delivery fee on Justeat compared to their eat in prices!!!! Never seen this before


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 5, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Wife: I got a real bargain today, a new coat for £75 when it should have been 150.
Me: it’s not a bargain, you’ve spent £75 on a new coat that you don’t need.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a flashback to the Monty Python Piston Engine Sketch

It’s a bargain 😂


----------



## Bazzatron (May 5, 2022)

Neighbour caught me whilst I was watering the flowers, 20mins later he finally stfu.


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Neighbour caught me whilst I was watering the flowers, 20mins later he finally stfu.
		
Click to expand...

That'll teach you to have a pee in the garden.......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			That'll teach you to have a pee in the garden.......

Click to expand...

That’s a very long widdle 😮🤭


----------



## Bazzatron (May 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			That'll teach you to have a pee in the garden.......

Click to expand...

I'll use the other hose next time.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 5, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			But that is a bargain if she went shopping with the intention of buying a coat.
		
Click to expand...

She already has more than 15 of them😢


----------



## AmandaJR (May 5, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Neighbour caught me whilst I was watering the flowers, 20mins later he finally stfu.
		
Click to expand...

We have one of those...unless we want to hear all the local gossip we won't venture out the front if he's around!


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2022)

Sergio Garcia


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2022)

fundy said:



			Sergio Garcia
		
Click to expand...

Why what's he done now? Or just random


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Why what's he done now? Or just random
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522303897397866496


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2022)

fundy said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522303897397866496

Click to expand...

Well we know where he is off to 

Never had any class


----------



## Bazzatron (May 5, 2022)

fundy said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522303897397866496

Click to expand...

Those Saudis have always been a lot more forgiving with people haven't they...


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Those Saudis have always been a lot more forgiving with people haven't they...
		
Click to expand...


didnt he get banned in the Saudi open for destroying a bunker lol


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2022)

Aarron cresswell

A brain fart of a "professional"


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2022)

Having by far the better team in Thursday night footy and inexplicably losing. Gutted.

There's a line in Moneyball where he says "I hate losing even more than I wanna win". It exactly sums up how I feel.


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2022)

Suddenly our bath taps won't run a hot enough bath, it just comes out lukewarm/room temp. Shower, kitchen and bath taps are still hot as normal though, so possibly a bath tap problem and not a boiler problem.


----------



## Foxholer (May 6, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Aarron cresswell

A brain fart of a "professional"
		
Click to expand...

Slow learner! (a virtual repeat Dawson's incident, though outside the Pen Area this time)


----------



## Crazyface (May 6, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Sometimes I wonder if you read any news 😂
		
Click to expand...

I do, and I know, but I can be irritated can't I ? 😁


----------



## Crazyface (May 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I must have posted this before but....
Drivers doing 48mph in a 50mph zone who spot a speed camera and slam on the brakes to go past it at 35....
They need a check-up from the neck up....

Click to expand...

Like that!!! Can I borrow it?😁


----------



## Crazyface (May 6, 2022)

Playing golf with a lovely soft spoken old man who's using an be old cobra 440 speed king driver with a slight draw and a slow swing, that was only a few yards back from my full on blasts. 
Bluddy golfers that can draw the ball off the t get on my wick, especially when they don't know how they do it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 6, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I do, and I know, but I can be irritating can't I ? 😁
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya 😂
aww c’mon, you hand out feeder lines like that, what do you expect 😂


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2022)

Finally a day without trades and a chance for a lay in to catch up some sleep and a delivery turns up unannounced just after 7am sigh


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2022)

Shell making over £7bn in 3 mths!!!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 6, 2022)

fundy said:



			Shell making over £7bn in 3 mths!!!
		
Click to expand...

Pension companies need a return for us future pensioners


----------



## Bazzatron (May 6, 2022)

Mary off Googlebox.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 6, 2022)

Had a phone call from Mrs Colch ealier today. One of her friends has been going through a very messy divorce and had a court hearing this afternoon to decide on child custody. Her friend left her solicitors office earlier today and collapsed outside with a massive heart attack. Just had confirmation that she didn't make it. Only 52 had previously had some medical issues but it seems as though the stress of the divorce/court case and her ex being a complete arsehole has been too much for her. Why is it that the shittiest things always seem to happen when I'm away and can't be there to support her? RIP Claire.


----------



## Foxholer (May 6, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Playing golf with a lovely soft spoken old man who's using an be old cobra 440 speed king driver with a slight draw and a slow swing, that was only a few yards back from my full on blasts.
Bluddy golfers that can draw the ball off the t get on my wick, especially when they don't know how they do it.
		
Click to expand...

If you want to upset him, suggest it's non-conforming - as there were 2 versions!
Non conforming was marked 'HiCor' on the sole; conforming one was marked '.830'


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Had a phone call from Mrs Colch ealier today. One of her friends has been going through a very messy divorce and had a court hearing this afternoon to decide on child custody. Her friend left her solicitors office earlier today and collapsed outside with a massive heart attack. Just had confirmation that she didn't make it. Only 52 had previously had some medical issues but it seems as though the stress of the divorce/court case and her ex being a complete arsehole has been too much for her. Why is it that the shittiest things always seem to happen when I'm away and can't be there to support her? RIP Claire. 

Click to expand...

Oh that is so sad. So sorry for everyone concerned :-(


----------



## PNWokingham (May 7, 2022)

people commenting about how bad the ending is on a film or TV show! I don't want to kniw that is it can demotivate me to watch - and is a real pain if you are halfway through something and you have 6 hours to go before that shiiiite finish!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2022)

Cut the back grass this afternoon, all good. I go to the front and it starts cutting out. I lift the blades, same. I change the plug socket I'm using, same. I clean the grass underneath in case the blades can not spin, same.

It's an electric Bosch Rotak 34R incidentally. 

I can't be hassled looking at it today but I'll be hitting YouTube tomorrow for various fixes, simple, not electrical. My neighbours might be thinking my 10% cut is me joining No Mow May 😆


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2022)

Only making 1 chorizo topped sourdough focaccia


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			Only making 1 chorizo topped sourdough focaccia
		
Click to expand...

Poor show that!


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Poor show that!
		
Click to expand...

Schoolboy error but I’ll know for next weekend


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			Schoolboy error but I’ll know for next weekend
		
Click to expand...

Do they travel well?!


----------



## IainP (May 7, 2022)

Proper 1st world one this...

Further to below post, I've discovered the older Roku player doesn't seem to cope with the latest Now (TV) app 😕
This may have happened some time ago 😂  Possible addition to 'bought today' thread on the way.

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/i-bought-today.97925/post-2497181


----------



## Piece (May 7, 2022)

Roy Hodgson.

"Unfortunately they were a bit too far away" - Hodgson on choice not to acknowledge Watford fans at full time

Yet laps up the CP ovation.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cut the back grass this afternoon, all good. I go to the front and it starts cutting out. I lift the blades, same. I change the plug socket I'm using, same. I clean the grass underneath in case the blades can not spin, same.

It's an electric Bosch Rotak 34R incidentally.

I can't be hassled looking at it today but I'll be hitting YouTube tomorrow for various fixes, simple, not electrical. My neighbours might be thinking my 10% cut is me joining No Mow May 😆
		
Click to expand...

Check your extension lead, take it back round the back and see if it is still ok there


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Check your extension lead, take it back round the back and see if it is still ok there
		
Click to expand...

I don't quite understand that?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2022)

Young kids on BGT singing grown up songs...it's just weird!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't quite understand that?
		
Click to expand...

Ok
I’ll keep it simple then

It worked round the front, but not round the back
This could be for a number of reasons 

We’re you using an extension lead for the back? 
If so it may have overheated if it hadn’t been fully unwound, or the plug may have not been fully in.

Or your mower may be knackered 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok
I’ll keep it simple then

It worked round the front, but not round the back
This could be for a number of reasons

We’re you using an extension lead for the back?
If so it may have overheated if it hadn’t been fully unwound, or the plug may have not been fully in.

Or your mower may be knackered 👍
		
Click to expand...

Simple is always good 😄

The plug was in, I double checked that. It overheating is a possibility, I'll find out when I try again tomorrow.  Definitely something to bear in mind 👍.

Your last point would be very irritating but also very possible 😆


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cut the back grass this afternoon, all good. I go to the front and it starts cutting out. I lift the blades, same. I change the plug socket I'm using, same. I clean the grass underneath in case the blades can not spin, same.

It's an electric Bosch Rotak 34R incidentally.

I can't be hassled looking at it today but I'll be hitting YouTube tomorrow for various fixes, simple, not electrical. My neighbours might be thinking my 10% cut is me joining No Mow May 😆
		
Click to expand...

Fake grass 👍🏻


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fake grass 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I'd do it but my wife likes the real stuff 🙄


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd do it but my wife likes the real stuff 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Tell her to cut it 🤷‍♂️😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tell her to cut it 🤷‍♂️😂
		
Click to expand...

It's the only thing I do in the garden, she does the rest. It's a pain but a good deal from my point of view 😄


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's the only thing I do in the garden, she does the rest. It's a pain but a good deal from my point of view 😄
		
Click to expand...

Don’t have to explain yourself to me mate 😂


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Do they travel well?!
		
Click to expand...

They seem ok going to the caravan


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			They seem ok going to the caravan
		
Click to expand...

should we send our own boxes or do you have packaging materials


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Simple is always good 😄

The plug was in, I double checked that. It overheating is a possibility, I'll find out when I try again tomorrow.  Definitely something to bear in mind 👍.

Your last point would be very irritating but also very possible 😆
		
Click to expand...

Plug the mower straight into the socket (if possible to safely do this) and see if the motor spins.
If it does spin the extension is fooked, as already suggested.
If it doesn’t spin the mower is at fault.
👍


----------



## Orikoru (May 8, 2022)

Looking increasingly like the Sunday League team is going to fold, just waiting for the final nail in the coffin. Massive shame. I probably only had a couple of years of playing left in me anyway, but if we're cutting it short I think I'm too old to start from scratch and try and find a new team so that'll be that. More time for golf though I guess. Even if I gave up the footy in a year or two I had hoped there would be some sort of legacy of them carrying on.


----------



## Crazyface (May 8, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fixed that for ya 😂
aww c’mon, you hand out feeder lines like that, what do you expect 😂
		
Click to expand...

I'll let that one slide, but I'll get you back.😁


----------



## Crazyface (May 8, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			If you want to upset him, suggest it's non-conforming - as there were 2 versions!
Non conforming was marked 'HiCor' on the sole; conforming one was marked '.830'
		
Click to expand...

Excellent😁


----------



## Crazyface (May 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Looking increasingly like the Sunday League team is going to fold, just waiting for the final nail in the coffin. Massive shame. I probably only had a couple of years of playing left in me anyway, but if we're cutting it short I think I'm too old to start from scratch and try and find a new team so that'll be that. More time for golf though I guess. Even if I gave up the footy in a year or two I had hoped there would be some sort of legacy of them carrying on.
		
Click to expand...

You're lucky. The entire league round here folded years ago. No blokes in a fit state to play footie after getting in a four or later in a morning. Good idea this reflexing of boozing laws. My grandson a football nut has no team at the age when he should be starting to collect the memories to tell his grandson.....like I do. And he still hasn't matched my six goals in one game.😁


----------



## RichA (May 8, 2022)

Fragranced air fresheners. 
Our cat owning next door neighbours have such strong smelling plug-in air fresheners that, when they open their patio doors, the smell is overpowering sitting in our back garden.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2022)

RichA said:



			Fragranced air fresheners. 
Our cat owning next door neighbours have such strong smelling plug-in air fresheners that, when they open their patio doors, the smell is overpowering sitting in our back garden.
		
Click to expand...

I mean. If they need em that strong. It's probably better that you smell them than the alternative......


----------



## patricks148 (May 8, 2022)

Having my first hangover in a while..🥴


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 8, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Having my first hangover in a while..🥴
		
Click to expand...

Lightweight😂
No drunken infractions now 👍🤭


----------



## patricks148 (May 8, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Lightweight😂
No drunken infractions now 👍🤭
		
Click to expand...

Drank a fair quantity tbh, bought a case of a nice white the wife and I like and have not had in a while.. drank most of it last night.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 8, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Playing golf with a lovely soft spoken old man who's using an be old cobra 440 speed king driver with a slight draw and a slow swing, that was only a few yards back from my full on blasts.
Bluddy golfers that can draw the ball off the t get on my wick, especially when they don't know how they do it.
		
Click to expand...

I’m one of those. Yet when I stand on our 12th tee which is a dogleg right I always seem to fade it around the corner but using my normal set-up. Golf is weird.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cut the back grass this afternoon, all good. I go to the front and it starts cutting out. I lift the blades, same. I change the plug socket I'm using, same. I clean the grass underneath in case the blades can not spin, same.

It's an electric Bosch Rotak 34R incidentally.

I can't be hassled looking at it today but I'll be hitting YouTube tomorrow for various fixes, simple, not electrical. My neighbours might be thinking my 10% cut is me joining No Mow May 😆
		
Click to expand...

Could be the brushes in the motor.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 8, 2022)

Went to the loo and a restaurant at lunchtime. Sat down to find no loo roll. Too late was the cry. Serviette to the rescue.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Could be the brushes in the motor.
		
Click to expand...

Don't spoil the moment 😝. Leave me in happy ignorance for today.

(I'll bear that in mind in case my theoretical fix is not correct 👍)


----------



## AmandaJR (May 8, 2022)

RichA said:



			Fragranced air fresheners.
Our cat owning next door neighbours have such strong smelling plug-in air fresheners that, when they open their patio doors, the smell is overpowering sitting in our back garden.
		
Click to expand...

They should know the stuff in them can be pretty bad for animals....


----------



## DaveR (May 8, 2022)

Logging into this forum and thinking I'd logged into mumsnet by mistake.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 8, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Logging into this forum and thinking I'd logged into mumsnet by mistake.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2022)

Eco Warriors
Hyprocrites

Will also add long hair - my daughters hair is getting so long and it’s a nightmare to sort out - especially for someone who has had short hair all his adult life 😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 8, 2022)

@pauljames87 
Easy tiger,suggest it’s time to take a break 👍


----------



## Golfmmad (May 8, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Logging into this forum and thinking I'd logged into mumsnet by mistake.
		
Click to expand...

You go in mumsnet? 
Ironic or what! 😁


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 8, 2022)

Five today.

1. Banged my head on the shed door jamb after putting the lawnmower away. Bloomin' well hurt too.

2. Mrs V showing no sympathy, "Well its your fault for not bending properly."

3. Followed by the statement, "That's not going to get you out of further chores."

4. And then, "You think more about your golf than having a nice home and garden."

5. She's always right. Can't argue with her.

I know my place.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 8, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Five today.

1. Banged my head on the shed door jamb after putting the lawnmower away. Bloomin' well hurt too.

2. Mrs V showing no sympathy, "Well its your fault for not bending properly."

3. Followed by the statement, "That's not going to get you out of further chores."

4. And then, "You think more about your golf than having a nice home and garden."

5. She's always right. Can't argue with her.

I know my place.
		
Click to expand...

You have work to do mate 👍


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 8, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You have work to do mate 👍
		
Click to expand...

Na, she loves me, I get away with it. Life's great.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2022)

Pulling a nail out of a wall stud with a claw hammer that slipped as the nail came out and hit me. Not very hard, but right on the soft bit next to the kneecap. Just that sweet spot for minimum impact, maximum pain.

Went down like a sniper had got me.


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Pulling a nail out of a wall stud with a claw hammer that slipped as the nail came out and hit me. Not very hard, but right on the soft bit next to the kneecap. Just that sweet spot for minimum impact, maximum pain.

Went down like a sniper had got me.
		
Click to expand...


ouch!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 8, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Pulling a nail out of a wall stud with a claw hammer that slipped as the nail came out and hit me. Not very hard, but right on the soft bit next to the kneecap. Just that sweet spot for minimum impact, maximum pain.

Went down like a sniper had got me.
		
Click to expand...

I trust you got up and said those immortal words “ I’m fine “ 

Then screamed like a girl 👍


----------



## DaveR (May 8, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			You go in mumsnet?
Ironic or what! 😁
		
Click to expand...

The irony is that you don't see the irony.


----------



## yandabrown (May 8, 2022)

DaveR said:



			The irony is that you don't see the irony.
		
Click to expand...

Irony or Ironing?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 8, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I trust you got up and said those immortal words “ I’m fine “

Then screamed like a girl 👍
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I was not fine. I rolled about like a premier league footballer for about 3 minutes and then walked it off before using it as justification for a seat and a cup of tea. 

Completely covered head to foot in sawdust from the floor, I didn't care.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 8, 2022)

DaveR said:



			The irony is that you don't see the irony.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I do!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2022)

More a sadness than an irritation, but seeing what Parkinson's Disease has done to Billy Connolly.

As the man himself said "I've got Parkinson's disease; I wish he'd kept it to himself"


----------



## bobmac (May 9, 2022)

Amber Heard, little miss perjury.


----------



## Foxholer (May 9, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Amber Heard, little miss perjury.
		
Click to expand...

Hearsay! 





FWIW, Her testimony was believed (in 12 of 14 claims) over Depps in his 2020 Libel case against The Sun in UK.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2022)

The digger not fitting through the side gate  Mrs wanted a new one anyway lol


----------



## Slab (May 9, 2022)

Civil Aviation Authority safety laws require three cabin crew to every 50 seats, irrespective of the number of passengers on the flight... but A319 jets have seats for156 passengers... meaning some pretty unproductive cabin crew per flight 

You'd think at one of the planning meetings this might've come up


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2022)

Going to O2 arena to see Tool, I'm in the office today so have my bag. Just realised they have a 'no bag policy' so I'll have to pay a tenner to stick in their bag storage, and no doubt queue up half an hour for it at the end.


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Going to O2 arena to see Tool, I'm in the office today so have my bag. Just realised they have a 'no bag policy' so I'll have to pay a tenner to stick in their bag storage, and no doubt queue up half an hour for it at the end.
		
Click to expand...

Can you not leave your bag at the office?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 9, 2022)

Hearing My grandad may have sepsis and off again to hospital..

Was there a month last time 

He been bed ridden since 

Safe to say.. we are preparing for the worst


----------



## Slab (May 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Going to O2 arena to see Tool, I'm in the office today so have my bag. Just realised they have a 'no bag policy' so I'll have to pay a tenner to stick in their bag storage, and no doubt queue up half an hour for it at the end.
		
Click to expand...


I’m just so out of touch

(Maybe wrong but) something told me you once saying you worked in the building sector and I thought this was some kinda trade show for tools and materials etc and I figured maybe they just don’t want folk having their tool bags and lifting the stuff on show 

Had to google it...


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Can you not leave your bag at the office?
		
Click to expand...

Not if I want to do any work at home tomorrow!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not if I want to do any work at home tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Anywhere near a train station that might offer bag storage in a locker? The price may be similar, no idea, but you would not have the massive queue afterwards that you get at a concert.


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anywhere near a train station that might offer bag storage in a locker? The price may be similar, no idea, but you would not have the massive queue afterwards that you get at a concert.
		
Click to expand...

He’s a silly Southerner mate, trying to get them to think logically is a lost cause 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 9, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			He’s a silly Southerner mate, trying to get them to think logically is a lost cause 😂
		
Click to expand...

I keep forgetting to make allowances


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anywhere near a train station that might offer bag storage in a locker? The price may be similar, no idea, but you would not have the massive queue afterwards that you get at a concert.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea. Not sure I'd trusting leaving it at some random station anyway. Would probably add just as much time travelling to said station. 

My mate is driving there, if the car park isn't miles away I might leave my bag in his car.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			He’s a silly Southerner mate, trying to get them to think logically is a lost cause 😂
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I keep forgetting to make allowances 

Click to expand...

Oi, behave the pair of you; he’d be silly wherever he was from, just look at the rules postings. Don’t tarnish all Southerners because of him 🤬🤬


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 9, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oi, behave the pair of you; he’d be silly wherever he was from, just look at the rules postings. Don’t tarnish all Southerners because of him 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Do we need a handbags emoji for this 

Worry not


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oi, behave the pair of you; he’d be silly wherever he was from, just look at the rules postings. Don’t tarnish all Southerners because of him 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

The rules are silly, not me.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Hearing My grandad may have sepsis and off again to hospital..

Was there a month last time

He been bed ridden since

Safe to say.. we are preparing for the worst
		
Click to expand...

reading a txt from my mum made it hit home more

my aunts arriving from Australia saturday or monday.

thats not a good sign


----------



## AmandaJR (May 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			reading a txt from my mum made it hit home more

my aunts arriving from Australia saturday or monday.

thats not a good sign
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. I wonder if he ever really recovered from the sepsis and hence suffering again.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 9, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Sorry to hear that. I wonder if he ever really recovered from the sepsis and hence suffering again.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it, he hasn't been right at home 

Had pics of him standing up (being helped by physio and one My aunts) then he wakes up few hours later and doesn't remember it 

Sad times indeed


----------



## AliMc (May 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			reading a txt from my mum made it hit home more

my aunts arriving from Australia saturday or monday.

thats not a good sign
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this pj, hope he pulls through, my dad died from sepsis a couple of years ago but he had been in a bad way for a while before getting it


----------



## HampshireHog (May 9, 2022)

Slab said:



			Civil Aviation Authority safety laws require three cabin crew to every 50 seats, irrespective of the number of passengers on the flight... but A319 jets have seats for156 passengers... meaning some pretty unproductive cabin crew per flight 

You'd think at one of the planning meetings this might've come up
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure that extra person is only looking after 6 seats, operating with the minimum amount of staff per passenger doesn’t bode well for customer service.


----------



## richart (May 9, 2022)

Perfumed neck braces that passengers use on planes.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2022)

dropping a 600 x 600 patio slab on my shin, ice and painkillers working overtime sigh


----------



## AmandaJR (May 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			dropping a 600 x 600 patio slab on my shin, ice and painkillers working overtime sigh
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. I managed to jam my finger in a door - it seemed to take a while for my brain to compute it was my other hand pulling the door that was causing all the pain. I lay on the bed for a while before I felt like I might not puke!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			dropping a 600 x 600 patio slab on my shin, ice and painkillers working overtime sigh
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you didn't break it!! Keep eye on that one!


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Lucky you didn't break it!! Keep eye on that one!
		
Click to expand...


no that slab was fine  did break a couple others lol


----------



## pauljames87 (May 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			no that slab was fine  did break a couple others lol
		
Click to expand...

Lol main thing


----------



## Dando (May 9, 2022)

People who put kids/dogs in their car via the door that opens in the road.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			People who put kids/dogs in their car via the door that opens in the road.
		
Click to expand...

We try and avoid it where possible! Gets easier when the car seat isn't an issue 

Luckily the big car I can lean over from the same side as driver and get to both twins as I'm tall enough so try to park me near curb 

Does mean eldest is via road but least the doors are sliding so manageable

Annoying tho agreed


----------



## GreiginFife (May 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			dropping a 600 x 600 patio slab on my shin, ice and painkillers working overtime sigh
		
Click to expand...

I feel like I can return your Ouch! with interest...

Take it easy mate.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 9, 2022)

Rain. Got to the point of putting the roof boards up on the garden room. Only for a series of 7 or 8 dry days to turn in to 5 or 6 days of forecast rain. That's going to slow me right down. Can't start the first fix electrics until the roof is on. Can't do the insulation until the first fix is done... and so it dominos.


----------



## Imurg (May 9, 2022)

fundy said:



			dropping a 600 x 600 patio slab on my shin, ice and painkillers working overtime sigh
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying anything....


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm not saying anything....

Click to expand...

ive been waiting for it dont let me down....................


----------



## RichA (May 9, 2022)

People who rip open food packaging when there's a kitchen drawer that contains 3 pairs of scissors.
Bizarrely, the same person is a neat freak and hygiene fanatic.


----------



## Smiffy (May 9, 2022)

Adverts on the TV that show some geezer shaving perfectly with just one stroke. Do these advertisers think we are all bloody stupid?
😡😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## AmandaJR (May 9, 2022)

RichA said:



			People who rip open food packaging when there's a kitchen drawer that contains 3 pairs of scissors.
Bizarrely, the same person is a neat freak and hygiene fanatic.

View attachment 42540

Click to expand...

I have one of those at home too! Things dry out or go soggy - open the flipping pack properly!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



*I'm not saying anything*....

Click to expand...

There really is a first time for everything...


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 10, 2022)

The moral dilemma of either taking an offered leadership roll I don’t want or need or leaving it open for the wrong character.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2022)

The neighbour’s cat that 💩s in our garden. 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Bazzatron (May 10, 2022)

A 5yr old who thinks he's 15.


----------



## RichA (May 10, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The neighbour’s cat that 💩s in our garden. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Once a year I mix cayenne pepper with boiling water, let it cool and strain it into a spray bottle. I then spray around the flower beds they use, the bottom of our hedge and the top of the neighbour's fence. Respray after it rains. It seems to work. We rarely get cats in the garden now.
It's less labour intensive than standing on guard duty with the Super Soaker.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 10, 2022)

Irritations about souse/partner/family/work?
if things are that irritating then why not leave?.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 10, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Irritations about souse/partner/family/work?
if things are that irritating then why not leave?.
		
Click to expand...

Because work pays the bills and if everyone left their partner everytime they annoyed them nobody would be married.


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2022)

RichA said:



			Once a year I mix cayenne pepper with boiling water, let it cool and strain it into a spray bottle. I then spray around the flower beds they use, the bottom of our hedge and the top of the neighbour's fence. Respray after it rains. It seems to work. We rarely get cats in the garden now.
It's less labour intensive than standing on guard duty with the Super Soaker.
		
Click to expand...

If I try this..do you think it'll make our cat leave home..?
Our relationship has officially hit the "strained" level....


----------



## RichA (May 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			If I try this..do you think it'll make our cat leave home..?
Our relationship has officially hit the "strained" level....
		
Click to expand...

It might just stop it ever leaving the footprint of your property. Make sure you do it while it's out for the day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2022)

Walter Mittys


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2022)

RichA said:



			It might just stop it ever leaving the footprint of your property. Make sure you do it while it's out for the day.
		
Click to expand...

Good point


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2022)

RichA said:



			Once a year I mix cayenne pepper with boiling water, let it cool and strain it into a spray bottle. I then spray around the flower beds they use, the bottom of our hedge and the top of the neighbour's fence. Respray after it rains. It seems to work. We rarely get cats in the garden now.
*It's less labour intensive than standing on guard duty with the Super Soaker.*

Click to expand...

But not as enjoyable   Thanks for the tip


----------



## PNWokingham (May 10, 2022)

My first £7+ pint of lager! The Telegraph in the City, £7.10 for Asahi


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			My first £7+ pint of lager! The Telegraph in the City, *£7.10 for Asahi*

Click to expand...

Christ, how much would a decent pint cost?


----------



## Springveldt (May 10, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			My first £7+ pint of lager! The Telegraph in the City, £7.10 for Asahi
		
Click to expand...

Got charged £5.95 for a pint of Peroni at a local restaurant at the weekend. Considering I'm in what people would call a village in Northumberland I was less than impressed.


----------



## RichA (May 10, 2022)

People who put a version of this in their work email signature...
"I choose to work flexibly and send emails outside normal office hours. No need to respond to my emails outside yours."

If a fellow work martyr reads it at home then they'll respond anyway.
A normal person with a private and family life won't be reading it till they're back at work and will question your motives.


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			A 5yr old who thinks he's 15.
		
Click to expand...

Have no fear. Given 10 years, he'll make up for it!


----------



## Hobbit (May 10, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			My first £7+ pint of lager! The Telegraph in the City, £7.10 for Asahi
		
Click to expand...

Madness!

I’m paying €3.00 a pint = £2.48


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Madness!

I’m paying €3.00 a pint = £2.48
		
Click to expand...


Party at Hobbits


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 10, 2022)

Mrs Rooney & Mrs Vardy 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Mudball (May 10, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Mrs Rooney & Mrs Vardy 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

who gives a monkey's backside about this story... but apparently t means a lot to lot of people...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 10, 2022)




----------



## richart (May 10, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Christ, how much would a decent pint cost? 

Click to expand...

Yuppie beer.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 10, 2022)

Mudball said:



			who gives a monkey's backside about this story... but apparently t means a lot to lot of people...
		
Click to expand...

Been on the news all day & all over social media 🤯


----------



## Mudball (May 10, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Been on the news all day & all over social media 🤯
		
Click to expand...

I am glad i havent looked at the news or SM today... been heads down doing some (real) work


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Got charged £5.95 for a pint of Peroni at a local restaurant at the weekend. Considering I'm in what people would call a village in Northumberland I was less than impressed.
		
Click to expand...

£5.85 for an Asanti at the Three Guineas by Reading station tonight


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2022)

Sky Broadband being down 🤬

Help desk being shut 🤬🤬


----------



## SteveW86 (May 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sky Broadband being down 🤬

Help desk being shut 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Does this mean you can’t keep up with the game?


----------



## Orikoru (May 10, 2022)

Think I can trump the expensive pint posts as I was paying £7.50 for a Magners Dark Fruits at the O2 Arena last night. Sheesh. 😬


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sky Broadband being down 🤬

Help desk being shut 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Oops, I thought you worked for Sky .


----------



## PNWokingham (May 11, 2022)

Missing the Wokingham stiop and ending up in a reading taxi again!


----------



## Foxholer (May 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Missing the Wokingham stiop and ending up in a reading taxi again!
		
Click to expand...

Expensive snooze?


----------



## PNWokingham (May 11, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Expensive snooze?
		
Click to expand...

£30 and a banging hangover!


----------



## Mudball (May 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Missing the Wokingham stiop and ending up in a reading taxi again!
		
Click to expand...

During the old days of post-work drinks, a few times I have got the Wokingham train rather than the Woking train....   very expensive taxi


----------



## fundy (May 11, 2022)

The new tank not fitting through the sideway lol

Looks like its going over


----------



## GreiginFife (May 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			The new tank not fitting through the sideway lol

Looks like its going over
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Foxholer (May 11, 2022)

Mudball said:



			During the old days of post-work drinks, a few times I have got the Wokingham train rather than the Woking train....   very expensive taxi
		
Click to expand...

Winnersh and/or Basingstoke are not the best places to end up when trying to get to Virginia Water either!
Thems were the days!


----------



## fundy (May 11, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



View attachment 42564

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			£30 and a banging hangover!
		
Click to expand...

By any chance was the Private Eye contributor “Lunchtime O’Booze” modelled on oneself 🤭😂


----------



## PNWokingham (May 11, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			By any chance was the Private Eye contributor “Lunchtime O’Booze” modelled on oneself 🤭😂
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a nice job  where do I apply!


----------



## Dando (May 11, 2022)

having a 60 minute mandatory zoom training call that had zero relevance to my job


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			having a 60 minute mandatory zoom training call that had zero relevance to my job
		
Click to expand...

We had some clown come in at 8pm last to try and deliver some 'Human Performance' training.
He got blown right out as it would have taken our team below our minimum manning levels to run our plant safely....

We don't even understand how the guy has got security clearance to be on the site after his starring role in the Netfix documentry The Puppetmaster 🤦


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			having a 60 minute mandatory zoom training call that had zero relevance to my job
		
Click to expand...

I once travelled to join a boat in Liverpool for a wind farm survey off the north Wales coast. They insisted that all new crew had to go to the field office for an HSE induction. All of the videos and questions were about the field office, such as the speed limit on site and muster points if the fire alarm went off etc. None of it was relevant to the vessel, and if we hadn't been made to go to the field office for the presentation we wouldn't have needed to know any of it.


----------



## Billysboots (May 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			having a 60 minute mandatory zoom training call that had zero relevance to my job
		
Click to expand...

As a collision investigator when I was in the cops, mine was about as niche a role as you could get. Didn’t stop the bosses sending me on courses which were of no relevance, with them simply hiding behind the mantra that the courses were mandatory for all staff.

I once queried the need for me to attend a 2-hour session dealing with the latest diversity issue, the session focusing on public interaction, not diversity within the workplace itself. I queried the need for me to attend with my line manager, who told me I had to go as it would enhance my understanding of the needs of the public I dealt with during my daily duties.

“But the only members of the public I ever come into contact with are either very dead, or very nearly dead”, said I. My line manager stood there, mouth open like guppy fish at feeding time, not quite knowing what to say.

Still made me go though 🙄


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 11, 2022)

Our neighbours other half of our semi objecting to us removing a chimney as part of our extension works.  They got the wrong chimney 🤣 We just knew they’d find something to object about so glad they can only find this due to their inability to interpret an architects drawing.


----------



## arnieboy (May 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			having a 60 minute mandatory zoom training call that had zero relevance to my job
		
Click to expand...

Oh, how I miss those days.........not!


----------



## Mudball (May 11, 2022)

Finally bought a Euromillion ticket ..:  woke up to the news that there is a U.K. winner of £184m…. Checked my numbers and it is not me (again)


----------



## Neilds (May 11, 2022)

Turning up for a job interview wearing suit and tie, and the two people conducting the interview are wearing polo shirts and jeans! Talk about feeling overdressed and out of place


----------



## SteveW86 (May 11, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Turning up for a job interview wearing suit and tie, and the two people conducting the interview are wearing polo shirts and jeans! Talk about feeling overdressed and out of place
		
Click to expand...

I’d always prefer to be overdressed than underdressed.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 11, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I’d always prefer to be overdressed than underdressed.
		
Click to expand...

👆👆 this.
Can’t see you not getting the job for making the effort.
Good luck Neilds.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Turning up for a job interview wearing suit and tie, and the two people conducting the interview are wearing polo shirts and jeans! Talk about feeling overdressed and out of place
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with that. I would always make the same effort unless I was specifically told prior to the interview there was a set dress code


----------



## RichA (May 12, 2022)

Corporate propaganda...

*"Be sure to let your colleagues know how good this new training is."*
But it isn't. It's unrealistic and condescending. 

*"One of your responsibilities as an advanced user is to be an ambassador for the new IT system to make sure your colleagues know how good it is."*
It isn't. It was already obsolete a decade ago and you've bought it because it was cheap.

*"We're looking after our staff by encouraging them to seek help from their mental health champions or line managers."*
But our line manager is our mental health champion and is the source of most of his staff's problems.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 12, 2022)

Multiple e-mails asking me to review a recent service.  Followed by two phone calls.  The last one told them in no uncertain terms to go forth and multiply.


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2022)

RichA said:



			Corporate propaganda...

*"Be sure to let your colleagues know how good this new training is."*
But it isn't. It's unrealistic and condescending.

*"One of your responsibilities as an advanced user is to be an ambassador for the new IT system to make sure your colleagues know how good it is."*
It isn't. It was already obsolete a decade ago and you've bought it because it was cheap.

*"We're looking after our staff by encouraging them to seek help from their mental health champions or line managers."*
But our line manager is our mental health champion and is the source of most of his staff's problems.
		
Click to expand...

If I was you, I would be sure to let everyone know how good the training and IT system is...


----------



## chellie (May 12, 2022)

Juts tripped up the stairs carrying a freshly brewed mug of tea. Shin sore, air blue and tea all over carpet


----------



## pauljames87 (May 12, 2022)

chellie said:



			Juts tripped up the stairs carrying a freshly brewed mug of tea. Shin sore, air blue and tea all over carpet

Click to expand...

We have brown carpet on stairs litterally because it covers most situations lol 

Waste of good tea tho.


----------



## chellie (May 12, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			We have brown carpet on stairs litterally because it covers most situations lol

Waste of good tea tho.
		
Click to expand...

Stairs and landing are only place we have carpet. At least it's not over the wallpaper as well lol


----------



## Slab (May 12, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			We have brown carpet on stairs litterally because it covers most situations lol

Waste of good tea tho.
		
Click to expand...

You mean it's biscuit coloured


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 12, 2022)

Slab said:



			You mean it's biscuit coloured 

Click to expand...

mmmmm bisquits 🤘


----------



## Billysboots (May 12, 2022)

Rebekah Vardy. Enough said.


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Rebekah Vardy. Enough said.
		
Click to expand...

Wags in general.


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Rebekah Vardy. Enough said.
		
Click to expand...

The part that annoys me is that Sky Sports are reporting on it. Sports? Really? If it wasn't for that I could have happily not known it was happening.


----------



## Billysboots (May 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wags in general.
		
Click to expand...

I have very little interest generally in football’s hangers on, but genuinely cannot abide this awful woman or her husband. So I am absolutely loving the coverage of the libel trial, which has so far seen Vardy ripped to shreds in full public view.

It’s astonishing that she brought this action, given that she must have known what would come out.


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I have very little interest generally in football’s hangers on, but genuinely cannot abide this awful woman or her husband. So I am absolutely loving the coverage of the libel trial, which has so far seen Vardy ripped to shreds in full public view.

It’s astonishing that she brought this action, given that she must have known what would come out.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think she is blessed in the brains department.


----------



## Neilds (May 12, 2022)

[QUOTE="Billysboots, post: 2500013, member: 

It’s astonishing that she brought this action, given that she must have known what would come out.[/QUOTE]

I read somewhere it will cost them £1 million each in legal fees, the 'winner' will only be awarded about 70% costs and between £15-40K in 'damages'.  Not hard to see who the real winners will be


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2022)

Neilds said:



			[QUOTE="Billysboots, post: 2500013, member:

It’s astonishing that she brought this action, given that she must have known what would come out.
		
Click to expand...

I read somewhere it will cost them £1 million each in legal fees, the 'winner' will only be awarded about 70% costs and between £15-40K in 'damages'.  Not hard to see who the real winners will be[/QUOTE]


all the while courts backlogs of proper cases continue to grow, many serious crimes taking well over 2 years to come to court currently

2 of them should have been told to grow up and sort it out between themselves rather than wasting over a week of court time whilst they advertise their overextended egos all over the tabloids


----------



## Billysboots (May 12, 2022)

Although this case isn’t being held in a criminal court, so won’t actually impact on the backlogs in Crown and Magistrate’s courts.

I absolutely agree this is a frivolous waste of the courts’ time, but it’s still bloody good entertainment. Nothing better than watching at least one odious, z-list “celebrity”, with a sense of entitlement, dig her own hole to disappear down. Hopefully never to be seen or heard of again.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Rebekah Vardy. Enough said.
		
Click to expand...

I blame the parents - what the hell is that spelling of Rebeccah all about?!


----------



## Hobbit (May 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Rebekah Vardy. Enough said.
		
Click to expand...

Who?

Aware of what’s been going on, in general terms, but haven’t a clue what either of them look like. Got better things in life to occupy my time.


----------



## Billysboots (May 12, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Who?

Aware of what’s been going on, in general terms, but haven’t a clue what either of them look like. Got better things in life to occupy my time.
		
Click to expand...

So have I, but I’m always available to enjoy the public shaming and downfall of a celebrity who has absolutely no right to refer to themselves as such.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 12, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Who?

Aware of what’s been going on, in general terms, but haven’t a clue what either of them look like. Got better things in life to occupy my time.
		
Click to expand...

I remember the game ratrace growing up. When you could earn your way to middle class... Higher class etc etc .. or could marry into it

She's like a hoodrat who's married into "higher class" because her husband can kick a ball.

The type who would wear lounge wear to the shops with a Dagenham facelift hair style whilst buying a pack of 20


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 12, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Finally bought a Euromillion ticket ..:  woke up to the news that there is a U.K. winner of £184m…. Checked my numbers and it is not me (again)
		
Click to expand...

It was me


AmandaJR said:



			I blame the parents - what the hell is that spelling of Rebeccah all about?!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with how it's spelt....it's when it's shortened to "Beckeeeeeeeeeeeey"
And yes, the best way has it ending "kah"


----------



## Jimaroid (May 12, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			So have I, but I’m always available to enjoy the public shaming and downfall of a celebrity who has absolutely no right to refer to themselves as such.
		
Click to expand...

I’m with you. I can’t stand the celebrity idol culture generally so am fascinated reading of her self immolation on the witness stand and everything it’s revealing about the complicity in those types of tabloid “stories.”


----------



## Mudball (May 12, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			I’m with you. I can’t stand the celebrity idol culture generally so am fascinated reading of her self immolation on the witness stand and everything it’s revealing about the complicity in those types of tabloid “stories.”
		
Click to expand...

but isnt thta the same with politics.. the amount of spin and complicity you see.   Wont comment more as the rule books will come looking for me


----------



## Crazyface (May 13, 2022)

chellie said:



			Juts tripped up the stairs carrying a freshly brewed mug of tea. Shin sore, air blue and tea all over carpet

Click to expand...

Sorry but this made me laugh. It's your own fault, it's how it's written.


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2022)

Taking a full on stamp (accidental) on the foot at football last night, from a feller with studs on. Big toenail has already gone dark blue. 😩


----------



## cliveb (May 13, 2022)

The pop-up blocker in my Firefox browser has just popped up a window asking for a donation.
I wonder if the irony is lost on the person who coded it?


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2022)

Today..?
Seems like just about everything 
Could be a very long day....


----------



## Rooter (May 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Today..?
Seems like just about everything
Could be a very long day....

Click to expand...

Friday 13th not playing nicely? 

My random for the day, the common cold. AKA Man Flu. Its got me.


----------



## Mudball (May 13, 2022)

cliveb said:



			The pop-up blocker in my Firefox browser has just popped up a window asking for a donation.
I wonder if the irony is lost on the person who coded it?
		
Click to expand...

havent seen a third party pop up blocker in about 5 years.  Does anyone us it.  most browers have disable pop-ups as a feature.  No need for third party ones.


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Friday 13th not playing nicely?

My random for the day, the common cold. AKA Man Flu. Its got me.
		
Click to expand...

Man Down.....send help quick....
Emergency


----------



## GreiginFife (May 13, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Friday 13th not playing nicely?

My random for the day, the common cold. AKA Man Flu. Its got me.
		
Click to expand...

Pray for Rooter. Thoughts and prayers…

Justgiving page incoming 😂


----------



## Slab (May 13, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Friday 13th not playing nicely?

*My random for the day, the common cold. AKA Man Flu. Its got me*.
		
Click to expand...

Get your affairs in order before you are too weak, do you want your soup in a bowl or a mug?
(may need a poll)


----------



## Dando (May 13, 2022)

Going through another spell of not sleeping


----------



## Rooter (May 13, 2022)

Slab said:



			Get your affairs in order before you are too weak, do you want your soup in a bowl or a mug?
(may need a poll)
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about my soup, just save yourself while you still can. It's too late for me. Goodbye cruel world.


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2022)

Drama Queen


----------



## Slab (May 13, 2022)

Rooter said:



*Don't worry about my soup, just save yourself while you still can.* It's too late for me. Goodbye cruel world.
		
Click to expand...

Steady fella, I wasn't offering to get the freakin stuff  ... I'll put that little lapse down to your weakened condition! 
Just make sure you write a note for your designated care giver with 'bowl' or 'mug' written on it
(if not too drowsy you can attempt a picture but I can't be responsible if you can't draw and it looks like you're asking for an enama

Good luck, we'll see you on the flipside


edit: btw, did I mention we're all playing golf in the sunshine tomorrow


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2022)

B&Q being idiots. Our shower/bath mixer that we've had just over a year has failed (water not hot enough) - something to do with a 'cartridge' but you can't get replacement cartridges for it, so we need the whole shower replaced. Under warranty but they told us we need to bring them the old one in order to get the replacement. So we need to pay for two separate plumber call outs to take the old one out and fit the new one a day later? Don't be stupid - we'll take the replacement, have the whole job done in one go, then bring the broken one back to you. No, they won't have that. We have to buy the new one outright and then return the old one for a refund. Now I wonder if there might be complications when it comes to getting the refund?


----------



## Whereditgo (May 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			B&Q being idiots. Our shower/bath mixer that we've had just over a year has failed (water not hot enough) - something to do with a 'cartridge' but you can't get replacement cartridges for it, so we need the whole shower replaced. Under warranty but they told us we need to bring them the old one in order to get the replacement. So we need to pay for two separate plumber call outs to take the old one out and fit the new one a day later? Don't be stupid - we'll take the replacement, have the whole job done in one go, then bring the broken one back to you. No, they won't have that. We have to buy the new one outright and then return the old one for a refund. Now I wonder if there might be complications when it comes to getting the refund? 

Click to expand...

That's the norm with warranty components I'm afraid, can't really expect the supplier to give you a free replacement, they would never see most people again! and then they have no recourse with their supplier.

To be fair to B&Q, I've never had any issues getting a refund when returning stuff.


----------



## Foxholer (May 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			B&Q being idiots. Our shower/bath mixer that we've had just over a year has failed (water not hot enough) - something to do with a 'cartridge' but you can't get replacement cartridges for it, so we need the whole shower replaced. Under warranty but they told us we need to bring them the old one in order to get the replacement. So we need to pay for two separate plumber call outs to take the old one out and fit the new one a day later? Don't be stupid - we'll take the replacement, have the whole job done in one go, then bring the broken one back to you. No, they won't have that. We have to buy the new one outright and then return the old one for a refund. Now I wonder if there might be complications when it comes to getting the refund? 

Click to expand...

Have you considered that they might simply be protecting themselves from being scammed? An irritation, certainly. But B&Q are not being idiots!


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			That's the norm with warranty components I'm afraid, can't really expect the supplier to give you a free replacement, they would never see most people again! and then they have no recourse with their supplier.

To be fair to B&Q, I've never had any issues getting a refund when returning stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you're right! They would obviously have our names and addresses etc if we didn't return the faulty one though. 



Foxholer said:



			Have you considered that they might simply be protecting themselves from being scammed? An irritation, certainly. But B&Q are not being idiots!
		
Click to expand...

Instead scamming the customer who has to pay an extra £100 for another call-out? There must be a middle ground.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 13, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Don't worry about my soup, just save yourself while you still can. It's too late for me. Goodbye cruel world.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Whereditgo (May 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Hope you're right! They would obviously have our names and addresses etc if we didn't return the faulty one though.


Instead scamming the customer who has to pay an extra £100 for another call-out? There must be a middle ground.
		
Click to expand...

But what if the component they supply isn't actually faulty? B&Q supply mainly to DIY'ers, I would bet they get a lot of incorrect diagnosis.

I would have expected that the cartridge would be a replaceable component and the plumber to repair it in one visit, even if it meant nipping off to the supplier to get a part.


----------



## Foxholer (May 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			...
Instead scamming the customer who has to pay an extra £100 for another call-out? There must be a middle ground.
		
Click to expand...

Er. How were you going to get the 'free replacement'  installed?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			B&Q being idiots. Our shower/bath mixer that we've had just over a year has failed (water not hot enough) - something to do with a 'cartridge' but you can't get replacement cartridges for it, so we need the whole shower replaced. Under warranty but they told us we need to bring them the old one in order to get the replacement. So we need to pay for two separate plumber call outs to take the old one out and fit the new one a day later? Don't be stupid - we'll take the replacement, have the whole job done in one go, then bring the broken one back to you. No, they won't have that. We have to buy the new one outright and then return the old one for a refund. Now I wonder if there might be complications when it comes to getting the refund? 

Click to expand...

Victoria plumb are worse 

They offer 5 year warranty think it was but only if you register.. never got the email tbh ..but also I hate registered warranty it should be automatic 

Anyways one tap went in shower they don't do spares? It was just the handle part 

Had to order a new tap 

May have accidentally sent it back with the broken tap .. whoops


----------



## Mudball (May 13, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 42591

Click to expand...

You are being generous.. I was going to call him a snowflake


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			But what if the component they supply isn't actually faulty? B&Q supply mainly to DIY'ers, I would bet they get a lot of incorrect diagnosis.

I would have expected that the cartridge would be a replaceable component and the plumber to repair it in one visit, even if it meant nipping off to the supplier to get a part.
		
Click to expand...

This particular shower is from China and parts cannot be obtained apparently. 😑


----------



## chrisd (May 13, 2022)

Went to Canterbury for a show this evening

Cost of parking £8.40 

Won't be mugged again like that !


----------



## Foxholer (May 13, 2022)

Mudball said:



			havent seen a third party pop up blocker in about 5 years.  Does anyone us it.  most browers have disable pop-ups as a feature.  No need for third party ones.
		
Click to expand...

Whooosh!


----------



## larmen (May 14, 2022)

People that park their BMW in front of the car wash and then going in buying a token. Coming out a long time later with a coffee and a croissant.
I am tempted to get out and open a couple of his doors and the boot.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 14, 2022)

larmen said:



			People that park their BMW in front of the car wash and then going in buying a token. Coming out a long time later with a coffee and a croissant.
I am tempted to get out and open a couple of his doors and the boot.
		
Click to expand...

Had similar yesterday, I had parked up to grab something from petrol station shop. Parked away from everything as there no spaces to park properly so just parked near the air thing but further down.

Go to leave and someone decided to pull up and park right outside the shop, so it meant having to wait for the person using the pump to finish, pay and leave 

People just have no awareness.


----------



## D-S (May 14, 2022)

EasyJet sending repeated emails urging you to get to the airport early due to restrictions etc. and when you arrive at check on 2.5 hours before the flight, being told that check in doesn’t open until 2 hours before the flight resulting in mass queues and hordes of passengers blocking the entrance to the bag drop. Clowns.

Oh and now a mass scramble as check in opens.


----------



## fundy (May 14, 2022)

tens of thousands of wasps suddenly swarming the front garden 

edit: actually a swarm of bees, that have taken up temporary residence in a tree in the front garden now


----------



## larmen (May 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			tens of thousands of wasps suddenly swarming the front garden 

edit: actually a swarm of bees, that have taken up temporary residence in a tree in the front garden now
		
Click to expand...

Our opposite neighbours had a swarm last week, got a beekeeper to remove them.


----------



## fundy (May 14, 2022)

larmen said:



			Our opposite neighbours had a swarm last week, got a beekeeper to remove them.
		
Click to expand...


one has just turned up here to "collect" them for us


----------



## Hobbit (May 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			tens of thousands of wasps suddenly swarming the front garden 

edit: actually a swarm of bees, that have taken up temporary residence in a tree in the front garden now
		
Click to expand...

Just got rid of my 5th wasp’s nest of the year, 3 of them in the same place. Didn’t realise I could still run that quickly.


----------



## D-S (May 14, 2022)

EasyJet announcing boarding 15 minutes before arriving passengers start leaving the plane we are about to board. Muppets.


----------



## upsidedown (May 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			tens of thousands of wasps suddenly swarming the front garden 

edit: actually a swarm of bees, that have taken up temporary residence in a tree in the front garden now
		
Click to expand...

Collected one earlier today 😉


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			tens of thousands of wasps suddenly swarming the front garden 

edit: actually a swarm of bees, that have taken up temporary residence in a tree in the front garden now
		
Click to expand...

We had that last year. It was a swarm in transit. They went the next day


----------



## Mudball (May 14, 2022)

How long before cyclist start demanding special lanes on motorways. If they can say it is ‘green agenda’ then they will get their way too… 

M3: Cyclist found riding along motorway arrested https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-61448903


----------



## cliveb (May 14, 2022)

D-S said:



			EasyJet sending repeated emails urging you to get to the airport early due to restrictions etc. and when you arrive at check on 2.5 hours before the flight, being told that check in doesn’t open until 2 hours before the flight resulting in mass queues and hordes of passengers blocking the entrance to the bag drop. Clowns.

Oh and now a mass scramble as check in opens.
		
Click to expand...




D-S said:



			EasyJet announcing boarding 15 minutes before arriving passengers start leaving the plane we are about to board. Muppets.
		
Click to expand...

They make the vast majority of their passengers suffer like this in an attempt to cope with the small minority who insist on being late.
- Tell us to get to the airport early.
- Tell us to go to the gate before they are remotely ready.
- Start "boarding" before the plane is ready and make us queue up like cattle in the bridge.
The few who are late never seem to get punished. If the plane took off without them perhaps they'd learn.


----------



## Foxholer (May 14, 2022)

Mudball said:



			How long before cyclist start demanding special lanes on motorways. If they can say it is ‘green agenda’ then they will get their way too…

M3: Cyclist found riding along motorway arrested https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-61448903

Click to expand...

I think the bit about 'posession of Clas A drugs' might be significant!


----------



## Mudball (May 15, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I think the bit about 'posession of Clas A drugs' might be significant!
		
Click to expand...

I see a day when cyclists will have superhighways and ICE vehicles won’t be allowed (maybe non-ice, self driving vehicles where you can snort some coke at the back)


----------



## Billysboots (May 15, 2022)

D-S said:



			EasyJet announcing boarding 15 minutes before arriving passengers start leaving the plane we are about to board. Muppets.
		
Click to expand...

Almost as bad are the EasyJet customers who join the single queue for check in even though the check in for their flight hasn’t opened.

We joined a horrific queue at Malaga recently and it turned out it was full of imbeciles booked on a flight to Gatwick, who joined the single check in queue despite it quite clearly saying on the departure board that check in for their flight had not opened.

There’s plenty of space at most airports for people to wait for check in for their flight to open. Just because an airline has advised passengers to arrive at an airport early, it doesn’t follow that those passengers then have to join the check in queue. That merely adds to the problem.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Had similar yesterday, I had parked up to grab something from petrol station shop. Parked away from everything as there no spaces to park properly so just parked near the air thing but further down.

Go to leave and someone decided to pull up and park right outside the shop, so it meant having to wait for the person using the pump to finish, pay and leave

People just have no awareness.
		
Click to expand...

You are generous. People just don't give a damn about anybody else😀


----------



## pauljames87 (May 15, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			You are generous. People just don't give a damn about anybody else😀
		
Click to expand...

I felt bad for the lady at pump who rushed to get me out, she had done nothing inconsiderate or wrong


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 15, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			You are generous. People just don't give a damn about anybody else😀
		
Click to expand...

And this is manifest throughout society at every level and in every context.  Fortunately there are plenty of folks out there who are not of this mindset, and it isn‘t about caring, it’s about not caring.

[thoughts removed]

And I try very hard to not get irritated by the behaviour and acts of others.  Life is just too short, fragile and precious.


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2022)

Shops that have stock levels on their website that are utter fiction when you turn up to the store


----------



## patricks148 (May 15, 2022)

Stinging nettles.


----------



## arnieboy (May 15, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Stinging nettles.
		
Click to expand...

Been in the rough again?


----------



## patricks148 (May 15, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Been in the rough again?
		
Click to expand...

Nope  out cycling, only been a week since I was last down a few of the trails and already overgrown with nettles.


----------



## yandabrown (May 15, 2022)

The complete inability of anyone else in the house to see the Rinse Aid warning light on the dishwasher.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 16, 2022)

The Chase has been replaced by Lingo, which is just boring wordle! What a croc. 😠


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			The Chase has been replaced by Lingo, which is just boring wordle! What a croc. 😠
		
Click to expand...

beat the chasers on later, they dont put both on the same day i dont think


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 16, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			The complete inability of anyone else in the house to see the Rinse Aid warning light on the dishwasher.
		
Click to expand...

That only aids drying, nothing more.


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2022)

People who hassle you first thing in the morning to do something that you would be doing regardless.

Separate one - people who cry off from activities at the last minute with weak excuses.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 17, 2022)

People who call you out on a conference call and group e-mail for being wrong.   And then when they admit you were right all along, only do it on a solo e-mail.


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2022)

getting a snotty email from one of our placement leaders asking for "*full and accurate"*  policy docs and then adding in the wording of a clause that needed to be in the policy.

someone is getting an email stating that if they'd read the policy then the clause they wanted was already in the policy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*People who hassle you first thing in the morning to do something that you would be doing regardless.*

Separate one - people who cry off from activities at the last minute with weak excuses.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean people who've stopped you doing the job they want done because you're on the phone to them?

"Well when do you think you'll finish it?"

"Well it won't be while I'm on the phone to you...."

It's like being in the Fawlty Towers moose head scene


----------



## Neilds (May 17, 2022)

People who, when they disagree with another's persons point of view, immediately start with the name calling and insults.  Why can't people just agree to disagree anymore?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2022)

The NHS service we got yesterday was just awful 

Mrs was worried about one of the girls so took her down polyclinic.. 

4 hour wait .. so they made us a hub appointment for 4pm (that's a Dr who rings u)

Got home they called to say so sorry we booked it for tomorrow by mistake 

Well they called my wife even tho I gave my number 

And today .. (4pm appointment) Mrs has had 2 missed calls I have had nothing and they won't call back they said as we didn't answer 

That's why I gave my number and not my wife's 

Madness


----------



## Mudball (May 17, 2022)

Stumbled on Euronews channel (never knew i had it) at lunch today..   It was news hour.  Top 2 headlines
1) War in Ukraine
2) UK draws battle-lines on Northen Ireland.

If someone was watching this cold, it gives a sense that Europe is fighting a war at both flanks....  Silly politicians and headline writers


----------



## Patster1969 (May 17, 2022)

The woman (Tatum) who does the prize call on the radio (Absolute/Planet Rock) after 4pm is seriously annoying
I know it's random but........


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			The woman (Tatum) who does the prize call on the radio (Absolute/Planet Rock) after 4pm is seriously annoying
I know it's random but........
		
Click to expand...

Especially because she never rings me!!


----------



## Mudball (May 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Especially because she never rings me!!

Click to expand...

Have you tried Axe/Lynx deo?


----------



## Hobbit (May 17, 2022)

Bought a sun cream we’ve not used before because the usual brand wasn’t in stock. Same SF 30… crock of . Currently dripping with after sun, legs, arms & head, and it flippin’ hurts.


----------



## Patster1969 (May 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Especially because she never rings me!!

Click to expand...

also true


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Especially because she never rings me!!

Click to expand...

It’s not as annoying as those who enter and then don’t answer!
I’d come back to life to answer the phone at 4pm


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2022)

Tradesmen who dont turn up

2 days running !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NearHull (May 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			Tradesmen who dont turn up

2 days running !!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

perhaps if you’d been at home instead of spending two days out running 🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀

sorry, couldn’t resist


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2022)

NearHull said:



			perhaps if you’d been at home instead of spending two days out running 🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀

sorry, couldn’t resist
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Steve could run for 2 minutes without something breaking....
And before anyone says it - neither could i


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2022)

People who chase you to do the one bit of work that specifically affects them as if you don't have anything else to do in the meantime. You've just gone to the back of queue I'm afraid!


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2022)

telling your boss that you feel that the London office is a dumping ground and him saying that's not the case. if it's not the case then 3 of the london office wouldn't feel that way and be looking to leave would they


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 19, 2022)

The not yet created monkey pox thread.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			The not yet created monkey pox thread.
		
Click to expand...

Are you irritated by the thread not being  there yet? Or irritated by the pox itself?
Or  irritated in advance by the Monkey Pox experts who will emerge from nowhere?

Askin for a friend 👍


----------



## AmandaJR (May 19, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			The not yet created monkey pox thread.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe the coverage the BBC gave to it this morning. 9 people have a virus which is very difficult to catch according to the resident GP. How many people have chicken pox right now? Talk about scaremongering!


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I can't believe the coverage the BBC gave to it this morning. 9 people have a virus which is very difficult to catch according to the resident GP. How many people have chicken pox right now? Talk about scaremongering!
		
Click to expand...

I’m hoping to catch “scratch golfer pox”


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2022)

Took some homemade sourdough pizza dough out of the freezer for tea.

After a poo day at work and then putting up curtain rails I told Mrs d and my eldest that the base was ready but I don’t want any as I was walking the dog.

Get home 45 minutes later and they’ve ordered from maccy d’s


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I can't believe the coverage the BBC gave to it this morning. 9 people have a virus which is very difficult to catch according to the resident GP. How many people have chicken pox right now? Talk about scaremongering!
		
Click to expand...

My understanding from the reporting of it the other day, was that most cases were gay men. Perhaps I misunderstood, but the ways of transmition favoured them in some way.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 19, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			My understanding from the reporting of it the other day, was that most cases were gay men. Perhaps I misunderstood, but the ways of transmition favoured them in some way.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure but think it's a small cluster who have had close contact, rather than it being more easily spread amongst gay men.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2022)

Another 8 cities created in the UK for the jubilee 

Can we stop this rubbish 

Are any of them close to cities?

I mean it's bad enough they made Chelmsford a city. It is at most a big town

What's wrong with being a town?


----------



## Mudball (May 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Another 8 cities created in the UK for the jubilee

Can we stop this rubbish

Are any of them close to cities?

I mean it's bad enough they made Chelmsford a city. It is at most a big town

What's wrong with being a town?
		
Click to expand...

Funding..   council gets more funding and powers as a city v a town.. it also comes with more responsibility but that is irrelevant


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 20, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I can't believe the coverage the BBC gave to it this morning. 9 people have a virus which is very difficult to catch according to the resident GP. How many people have chicken pox right now? Talk about scaremongering!
		
Click to expand...

Not just the BBC...every main news outlet.  

Important and worth flagging it up so that we can ask the important 'readiness' questions of our health professional and politicians that we did not ask about the coronavirus - largely because we were unaware or were told it was just like the common cold.  Were these same individuals tell me that monkey pox is similar to chicken pox - nothing to worry about.  yeh right.  So I'll ask the questions and make sure I get convincing answers.


----------



## Neilds (May 20, 2022)

Stupid/lazy reporters and journalists who try to prove that politicians are out of touch because they don't the price of certain everyday items such as bread, milk or petrol.  When I go shopping I buy a trolley full and never know the price of individual items, I must be out of touch as well.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 20, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Stupid/lazy reporters and journalists who try to prove that politicians are out of touch because they don't the price of certain everyday items such as bread, milk or petrol.  When I go shopping I buy a trolley full and never know the price of individual items, I must be out of touch as well.
		
Click to expand...

Is there anyone that still buys a pint of milk? Also the price is different depending on how much you buy. I bought 2 four pint cartons this morning at Tesco for £1.29 each (I had to check my receipt to find that out). So by my maths a pint of milk would be 32.25p. I'm pretty sure that if you buy a single pint of milk from Tesco it's not 32.25p.


----------



## chellie (May 20, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is there anyone that still buys a pint of milk? Also the price is different depending on how much you buy. I bought 2 four pint cartons this morning at Tesco for £1.29 each (I had to check my receipt to find that out). So by my maths a pint of milk would be 32.25p. I'm pretty sure that if you buy a single pint of milk from Tesco it's not 32.25p.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and delivered by our local milkman. Costs more but we don't care.


----------



## Neilds (May 20, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Funding..   council gets more funding and powers as a city v a town.. it also comes with more responsibility but that is irrelevant
		
Click to expand...

Not correct.  The new cities will get more status but not more funding.  They may get more visitors and therefore more revenue as a city but not more money from Government


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is there anyone that still buys a pint of milk? Also the price is different depending on how much you buy. I bought 2 four pint cartons this morning at Tesco for £1.29 each (I had to check my receipt to find that out). So by my maths a pint of milk would be 32.25p. I'm pretty sure that if you buy a single pint of milk from Tesco it's not 32.25p.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, we buy the 2 litre BOB Milk bottles. I couldn't tell you how much they are, I've just searched on Tesco and it's 2 quid apparently. Even if you knew how much these things are, it's hardly worth remembering just in case someone hits you with an impromptu quiz.


----------



## Mudball (May 20, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Not correct.  The new cities will get more status but not more funding.  They may get more visitors and therefore more revenue as a city but not more money from Government
		
Click to expand...

tnx.. i stand corrected.  I was told that by a someone who worked with the coucil.  I never fact checked it.. but looks like she was wrong


----------



## Neilds (May 20, 2022)

Mudball said:



			tnx.. i stand corrected.  I was told that by a someone who worked with the coucil.  I never fact checked it.. but looks like she was wrong
		
Click to expand...

Listening to a 'debate' on R2 this lunchtime, most people seemed to think it was a vanity project by councillors and not really wanted by residents.  Most councillors must think there is something in it for them!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 20, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Listening to a 'debate' on R2 this lunchtime, most people seemed to think it was a vanity project by councillors and not really wanted by residents.  Most councillors must think there is something in it for them!
		
Click to expand...

I mean near us Southend on sea was awarded city status due to that awful stabbing of their mp. Terrible state of affairs

When you drive there for the little sea side town .. it just seems weird to see "the city of Southend"

When I think English cities I think. London, Newcastle, Birmingham, Manchester, Liverpool , Southampton, Portsmouth

Are we to create a new status 

Village
Town 
City (big town)
Super city (normal city)


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2022)

Additional charges on air fares.  Checked the BA website as management is hinting that she'd like to go away; fares £837 per person, additional charges £588.36 per person.   This includes a carrier imposed charge of £254 and £185 UK Air Passenger Duty.   £47.10 for the Bermudian Government Passenger Tax seems an absolute steal in comparison.


----------



## Mudball (May 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Additional charges on air fares.  Checked the BA website as management is hinting that she'd like to go away; fares £837 per person, additional charges £588.36 per person.   This includes a carrier imposed charge of £254 and £185 UK Air Passenger Duty.   £47.10 for the Bermudian Government Passenger Tax seems an absolute steal in comparison.  

Click to expand...

Same here .. tax is almost same as ticket if you fly further afield. Soon they will rebrand it to Green tax and it will be deemed ok.


----------



## Mudball (May 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I mean near us Southend on sea was awarded city status due to that awful stabbing of their mp. Terrible state of affairs

When you drive there for the little sea side town .. it just seems weird to see "the city of Southend"

When I think English cities I think. London, Newcastle, Birmingham, Manchester, Liverpool , Southampton, Portsmouth

Are we to create a new status

Village
Town
City (big town)
Super city (normal city)
		
Click to expand...

Just saw the list of applicant. Having lived/worked around Guildford and Doncaster, not sure how Doncaster becomes a city while Guildford does not


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2022)

I went to AG at the metro centre today, then on to the metro centre itself. The road system around there is an absolute mystery. So many turns next to each other meaning if you choose the wrong one you have to loop around. 3 loops in all today 😡


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2022)

Paul Merson - 🛎 end


----------



## Mudball (May 20, 2022)

Monsieur Stanley Johnson


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Monsieur Stanley Johnson
		
Click to expand...

Is that pronounced "mon sewer"?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2022)

Catching up with the Queen's Platinum Jubilee event on ITV.  The irritation is Philip Schofield's "Health & Safety" type announcements before some of the displays, warning you not to worry about what we are about to see, thus completely spoiling the surprise in some of the displays.  If we were that concerned we wouldn't be watching.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2022)

People that spend their days arguing/debating on social media.
Seriously put your phone down,spend time with your family 🤯


----------



## williamalex1 (May 20, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Bought a sun cream we’ve not used before because the usual brand wasn’t in stock. Same SF 30… crock of . Currently dripping with after sun, legs, arms & head, and it flippin’ hurts.
		
Click to expand...

Karma🤬only kidding pal


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The irritation is Philip Schofield's
		
Click to expand...

that would have covered it 👍🏻


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2022)

When you "win" something on ebay, pay the bloke and then don't hear another word from him.
Chase up delivery... no response from seller.
Involve ebay..... no response from seller.
I've been refunded but it just annoys me.


----------



## Captainron (May 21, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			When you "win" something on ebay, pay the bloke and then don't hear another word from him.
Chase up delivery... no response from seller.
Involve ebay..... no response from seller.
I've been refunded but it just annoys me.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Smiffy. I just had a better offer on the red leather crotchless dwarf gimp suit. Chap who bought it said he was a spurs fan so I took pity on him too.


----------



## chrisd (May 21, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Sorry Smiffy. I just had a better offer on the red leather crotchless dwarf gimp suit. Chap who bought it said he was a spurs fan so I took pity on him too.
		
Click to expand...

At least the Spurs fan saw something won this season !


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Stupid/lazy reporters and journalists who try to prove that politicians are out of touch because they don't the price of certain everyday items such as bread, milk or petrol.  When I go shopping I buy a trolley full and never know the price of individual items, I must be out of touch as well.
		
Click to expand...

Except it is usually politicians put forward by their party to field questions on such as cost of living. These politicians will know the sort of questions they will be asked and will have been provided with briefing papers.

 I think the questions on cost of such as a pint of milk are more intended to determine how bothered the politician has been about taking in the information they will have been given in advance, and though it may be considered minor detail by the politician, it is very important to the individual who is trying to make a meal for 30p.


----------



## bobmac (May 21, 2022)

Watching a Youtube video about new battery development where the presenter insists on calling them badderies


----------



## Mudball (May 21, 2022)

When every other country seems to have an opinion on what to do with NI, GFA, protocol etc.  I see Poloski has stepped into it.


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2022)

Spent all day clearing out here today, stripping tiles off the bathroom, woodchip off bedroom walls and taking up a couple of floors.

Time for a shower and clean up as filthy only to find out weve no water. Massive panic that Ive burst a pipe but turns out the whole village has no water and wont have a few hours  At least it wasnt my fault I guess


----------



## Piece (May 21, 2022)

The BBC weather insisting that my default location is Lashenden. I've no idea where that is; certainly not where I live 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 21, 2022)

Piece said:



			The BBC weather insisting that my default location is Lashenden. I've no idea where that is; certainly not where I live 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Is that the location or a forecast of rain in a local dialect… 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is that the location or a forecast of rain in a local dialect… 😉
		
Click to expand...

I think it's somewhere near the Irish town of Blonagale...


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2022)

The missus watching tv in SD rather than finding the HD channel 🙈


----------



## RichA (May 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The missus watching tv in SD rather than finding the HD channel 🙈
		
Click to expand...

My Dad's the same. There's even a message along the lines of, "Wouldn't you rather be able to see what's going on?" I may have paraphrased that slightly.


----------



## GG26 (May 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The missus watching tv in SD rather than finding the HD channel 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Mine does that all the time.  Claims she can’t see the difference!


----------



## Hobbit (May 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The missus watching tv in SD rather than finding the HD channel 🙈
		
Click to expand...

It’s contagious! Mine does it most of time, like now. I’ve given up trying to set up favourites for her.


----------



## fundy (May 22, 2022)

2 motorbikes, thinking its ok to fly through a village, in a 40mph limit, overtaking a line of cars doing what appeared to be well in excess of 100mph!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2022)

If the HD channels don't run in numerical sequence I watch in SD! I think BBC1HD used to be on another channel than 101?

Anyhoo - I can't tell that much difference either, apart from sport.


----------



## fundy (May 22, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			If the HD channels don't run in numerical sequence I watch in SD! I think BBC1HD used to be on another channel than 101?

Anyhoo - I can't tell that much difference either, apart from sport.
		
Click to expand...


bbc1 hd is 115


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2022)

Edit - maybe BBC1HD is still on a weird channel number - Google says 115!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2022)

fundy said:



			bbc1 hd is 115
		
Click to expand...

You're right. I watch it on 101


----------



## fundy (May 22, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			You're right. I watch it on 101 

Click to expand...


as does mrs f lol


----------



## Piece (May 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The missus watching tv in SD rather than finding the HD channel 🙈
		
Click to expand...

This x1000000


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			You're right. I watch it on 101 

Click to expand...

My MiL refuses to understand that the BBC1 on channel 101 is (apart from local news) the same BBC1 as she gets on channel 1, and her response when I tell her that?  "Well I always watch BBC 1 on 1".  And it is the same for other 'terrestrial' channels that now have HD equivalents.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The missus watching tv in SD rather than finding the HD channel 🙈
		
Click to expand...

My random irritation is TV adverts for HD televisions. If I've already got an HD TV then I don't want to buy one. If I haven't got an HD TV then all off the benefits they're trying to show me won't be apparent on my SD TV. And if I can see the benefits of an HD TV on my SD TV then why do I need to upgrade?


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (May 22, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			My random irritation is TV adverts for HD televisions. If I've already got an HD TV then I don't want to buy one. If I haven't got an HD TV then all off the benefits they're trying to show me won't be apparent on my SD TV. And if I can see the benefits of an HD TV on my SD TV then why do I need to upgrade?
		
Click to expand...

Also, YouTube  reviews of audio equipment that play you something on it!

Don’t get me started on reviews of noise cancelling headphones that complain they can still hear people talking.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 23, 2022)

The British press going totally mental over a bunch of trashy wannabe celebrities in the States because one of them got married.


----------



## Imurg (May 23, 2022)

People thinking we'd be interested in a bunch of trashy wannabe celebrities in the States because one of them got married...


----------



## AmandaJR (May 23, 2022)

Who got married? Was about to Google but couldn't be sure if "trashy wannabe celebrities get married" would be effective!


----------



## Dando (May 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Who got married? Was about to Google but couldn't be sure if "trashy wannabe celebrities get married" would be effective!
		
Click to expand...

The internet would break!


----------



## Dando (May 23, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The British press going totally mental over a bunch of trashy wannabe celebrities in the States because one of them got married.
		
Click to expand...

Had to check the daily mail - she looks like a cheap hooker


----------



## AmandaJR (May 23, 2022)

I goggled - got distracted by a guest called Machine Gun Kelley


----------



## AmandaJR (May 23, 2022)

Sally Nugent


----------



## Pants (May 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Sally Nugent
		
Click to expand...

She's not a random irritation, she's a permanent one.  imho of course!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 23, 2022)

Pants said:



			She's not a random irritation, she's a permanent one.  imho of course!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 23, 2022)

BBC going into hyperdrive to try to show that it is an 'all inclusive' occasion and not the haunt of white rich upper/ pretendy middle class folk. 
Makes me laugh.


----------



## RichA (May 23, 2022)

Not all doctors - just the ones who view Gregory House MD as a personality role model. He was a fictional caricature of a genius diagnostician with no empathy. Total  lack of empathy without the genius just makes you an arse.
Came into contact with a few of them lately, not all of them in-laws.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Sally Nugent
		
Click to expand...

Sally Nugent got married in America? 🤔


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2022)

Bryan Adams cancelling on Thursday 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Crazyface (May 23, 2022)

The zip breaking on my Dri golf bag after only two years and it's now even one thats used much. It's won't be bluddy "dri" now. 

What is it with golf bag zips?????


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bryan Adams cancelling on Thursday 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

I'd be swapping the booking to Ryan Adams, the  Adams with talent...


----------



## AliMc (May 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			The zip breaking on my Dri golf bag after only two years and it's now even one thats used much. It's won't be bluddy "dri" now.

What is it with golf bag zips?????
		
Click to expand...

Definitely seems to be the weakest part in my experience 😕


----------



## pauljames87 (May 23, 2022)

Wife been sick for a few days .. (on her days off but still was so had to take the day off) I woke up from nights and my body decided I get to be sick now aswell lol 

Lovely time together ... 🤣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bryan Adams cancelling on Thursday 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

"The Canadian Government has apologised for Bryan Adams on many previous occasions"


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2022)

Hailstones when you're trying to do work in the conservatory. Sounds like a bloody battlefield!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 24, 2022)

The advert for the new crosslink train line being shown outside of London.......totally irrelevant to me because I'll never use it, being I'm in the North West of England?!?!


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			The advert for the new crosslink train line being shown outside of London.......totally irrelevant to me because I'll never use it, being I'm in the North West of England?!?!

Click to expand...

My usual station is one of the starting points and today the station was full of idiots wanting their photos taken next to the new trains


----------



## fundy (May 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			My usual station is one of the starting points and today the station was full of idiots wanting their photos taken next to the new trains
		
Click to expand...


did you look good in the pictures


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			did you look good in the pictures 

Click to expand...

I’ve got a face made for radio!


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2022)

Smashing yourself in the eye with a badminton racket. Oops. 🤕


Also, arriving home and somebody has parked their car in your drive! What the hell??


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Also, arriving home and somebody has parked their car in your drive! What the hell??
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a wheel clamp? If not, park behind them and refuse to move. Or if they knock on your door asking you to move your car, claim that you don't know who the car blocking them in belongs to.


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Have you got a wheel clamp? If not, park behind them and refuse to move. Or if they knock on your door asking you to move your car, claim that you don't know who the car blocking them in belongs to.
		
Click to expand...

Think we might just leave a note. 😬


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Think we might just leave a note. 😬
		
Click to expand...

Pussy 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (May 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Smashing yourself in the eye with a badminton racket. Oops. 🤕


Also, arriving home and somebody has parked their car in your drive! What the hell??
		
Click to expand...

Not the guy from work who took all the cables off your desk is it?


----------



## spongebob59 (May 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Think we might just leave a note. 😬
		
Click to expand...

Superglued I hope 😉


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Superglued I hope 😉
		
Click to expand...

Superglue goes in the locks or door seals


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 25, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Superglued I hope 😉
		
Click to expand...

He can't post because he superglued his hand to the car.


----------



## GB72 (May 25, 2022)

Mid season break in Better Call Saul. To be fair to the writer, it was not meant to have a break and it was caused by filming delays so it was unintentional to leave at such a shocking point. Roll on July 11th.


----------



## chellie (May 25, 2022)

Broadband has gone off. Done all checks so HID is going to have to ring them later.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 25, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Mid season break in Better Call Saul. To be fair to the writer, it was not meant to have a break and it was caused by filming delays so it was unintentional to leave at such a shocking point. Roll on July 11th.
		
Click to expand...

A mid season break on Netflix???? Wtfrack


----------



## GB72 (May 25, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			A mid season break on Netflix???? Wtfrack
		
Click to expand...

I know but the lead actor had health issues (think it was a heart attack when filming Nobody) plus Covid and I think they decided to get the first half out as soon as they could (think it was delayed by nearly a year already) whilst they finished off the second half. Not planned I believe and just one of those things but frustrating bearing in mind the ending from yesterday's episode (not going to spoil it).


----------



## pauljames87 (May 25, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I know but the lead actor had health issues (think it was a heart attack when filming Nobody) plus Covid and I think they decided to get the first half out as soon as they could (think it was delayed by nearly a year already) whilst they finished off the second half. Not planned I believe and just one of those things but frustrating bearing in mind the ending from yesterday's episode (not going to spoil it).
		
Click to expand...

Just leave it until it's finished


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2022)

New neighbors decided that they wanted to do some paper burning on their BBQ - during a very windy afternoon and now our washing and other neighbors washing stinks


----------



## IanM (May 26, 2022)

The current fashionable use of the word "literally "

Although where you see it used, you can pretty much disregard what follows!


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2022)

Went up to the hospital last night, sat in A&E for over 3 hours, and was then called in to see a nurse at just after 8pm.
She took my blood pressure, and then said they would take some blood tests.
When I asked how much longer I was likely to be waiting, she said that they were particularly slow that evening and it would likely take another 5.5 hours....
I came home.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 27, 2022)

IanM said:



			The current fashionable use of the word "literally "

Although where you see it used, you can pretty much disregard what follows!

Click to expand...

It is literally the most overused word in the English language. (Figuratively speaking 😁)


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Went up to the hospital last night, sat in A&E for over 3 hours, and was then called in to see a nurse at just after 8pm.
She took my blood pressure, and then said they would take some blood tests.
When I asked how much longer I was likely to be waiting, she said that they were particularly slow that evening and it would likely take another 5.5 hours....
I came home.


Click to expand...

Friend of my mother's has an a&e queue jumping card (due to cancer treatment or something) anyways she went other day .. 10 hours ...

Disgusting


----------



## Neilds (May 27, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			It is literally the most overused word in the English language. (Figuratively speaking 😁)
		
Click to expand...

Not as bad as ‘super’ which seems to have replaced the word ‘really’ in the English language. It makes me super irritated 😠


----------



## bobmac (May 27, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Not as bad as ‘super’ which seems to have replaced the word ‘really’ in the English language. It makes me super irritated 😠
		
Click to expand...

I, personally .....
😠


----------



## dewsweeper (May 27, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I, personally .....
😠
		
Click to expand...

"So"


----------



## Fade and Die (May 27, 2022)

dewsweeper said:



			"So"
		
Click to expand...

People that start every sentence with “So” are so annoying!


----------



## Jimaroid (May 27, 2022)

lol as punctuation.


----------



## yandabrown (May 27, 2022)

"to be honest"/"to tell the truth", does that mean I take everything else you say to be a blatent lie?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 27, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			"to be honest"/"to tell the truth", does that mean I take everything else you say to be a blatent lie?
		
Click to expand...

Add to that "I'm not gonna lie" when usually it's followed by something you'd never dream about lying about. "I'm not gonna lie, I love chocolate"...why?!


----------



## GB72 (May 27, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Add to that "I'm not gonna lie" when usually it's followed by something you'd never dream about lying about. "I'm not gonna lie, I love chocolate"...why?!
		
Click to expand...

Funny recent quote was in the Wagatah Chrisitie case. Rebecca Vardy kept saying 'to be honest' 'to tell the truth' and 'I'm not going to lie' to which the opposing barrister eventually said 'I would hope not Mrs Vardy bearing in mind that you are under Oath in the witness box in a court of law'


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Went up to the hospital last night, sat in A&E for over 3 hours, and was then called in to see a nurse at just after 8pm.
She took my blood pressure, and then said they would take some blood tests.
When I asked how much longer I was likely to be waiting, she said that they were particularly slow that evening and it would likely take another 5.5 hours....
I came home.


Click to expand...

Could just be A&E full of people who don’t really need to be there 😬


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 27, 2022)

Tried to buy some new clubs Monday online from PXG with the Credit card wouldn’t work so tried with debit card. Website faulty. 

Just gone on my banking app to transfer money and the failed transaction is there, checked Credit Card. Transaction there too. 

No record of transaction with merchant. Joys.


----------



## Crazyface (May 27, 2022)

I'm sat outside a dentist's waiting room with three other listening to a stupid child play up in there. Utterly pathetic. Can't tell if the mum or the dentist has lost the plot. .....now a monitary bribe has been offered. It's was quickly raised from 50 to 75:quid...I kid you not. I'm thinking of doing the same if that's the going rate.


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Tried to buy some new clubs Monday online from PXG with the Credit card wouldn’t work so tried with debit card. Website faulty. 

Just gone on my banking app to transfer money and the failed transaction is there, checked Credit Card. Transaction there too. 

No record of transaction with merchant. Joys.
		
Click to expand...

I had that with an online payment last year, kept coming up transaction failed but when I checked my account the payment had been taken out 4 times 🙈😂
I think it takes a few days to sort out, something to do with the seller not claiming the payment.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Could just be A&E full of people who don’t really need to be there 😬
		
Click to expand...

Or sent there by their GP's who seem incapable of seeing people in person & refer them to A&E instead.


----------



## Imurg (May 27, 2022)

I suppose I shouldn't really moan but if a despatch email indicates that delivery is expected on Monday but it turns up today at 1pm when nobody is around so it's left by the front door...am I being unreasonable to be a bit miffed..?
Good job I didn't pay for next day delivery......


----------



## GB72 (May 27, 2022)

Voicemail, or people who ignore it more to the point. You call someone, you get voicemaiil, you leave a nice, detailed message and 10 minutes later you get a call saying that they had a missed call from you. Your phone has 2 icons, one for a missed call and one for a new voicemail, seeing one should really result in you clicking the other and listening to the message or, if you are not going to listen to the messages, turn off the voicemail.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 27, 2022)

When did the response "I'm sorry I don't know, let me find out and get back to you" become unacceptable as an answer to a question? Too many people seem unable to admit that they don't know the answer you're looking for, even though their waffling response to the question makes it clear that they don't actually know.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Or sent there by their GP's who seem incapable of seeing people in person & refer them to A&E instead.
		
Click to expand...

Oh this 100%… My 79 year old father has a urinary infection, poor sod is all confused etc. couldn’t get to see the Dr, had to see the Practitioner Nurse who done a basic check up (but failed to check his blood sugar even though he is type 2 diabetic!) prescribed antibiotics and said “if you don’t feel better in a week go to A&E” Bloody GPs are an absolute disgrace the way they have abandoned their patients.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I suppose I shouldn't really moan but if a despatch email indicates that delivery is expected on Monday but it turns up today at 1pm when nobody is around so it's left by the front door...am I being unreasonable to be a bit miffed..?
Good job I didn't pay for next day delivery......
		
Click to expand...

I'd say your in your right 

If you were in you wouldn't have cared but you didn't know was coming so caught you out and it could have gone missing


----------



## fundy (May 27, 2022)

Today

Pretty much everything about today


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2022)

fundy said:



			Today

Pretty much everything about today
		
Click to expand...

Just tested +ve for Covid.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 28, 2022)

Temporary crown coming off within days of it being put on 🤬


----------



## woofers (May 28, 2022)

”I’ll double check…..”  why not just check once ?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2022)

woofers said:



			”I’ll double check…..”  why not just check once ?
		
Click to expand...

Good enough for father Christmas


----------



## bobmac (May 28, 2022)

woofers said:



			”I’ll double check…..”  why not just check once ?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe looking for an ''added bonus''


----------



## AmandaJR (May 28, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Temporary crown coming off within days of it being put on 🤬
		
Click to expand...

That's what you call temporary!


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2022)

Finally getting the vanity unit for the bathroom (3rd one wed ordered and delayed) only to find the basin is slightly damaged  now to wait for another one


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2022)

fundy said:



			Finally getting the vanity unit for the bathroom (3rd one wed ordered and delayed) only to find the basin is slightly damaged  now to wait for another one
		
Click to expand...

I hate when they want you to check every packet when they arrive.. we had 2 bathrooms being done (main one being refit and loft ensuite built) at same time.. the stuff for bathroom 2 lived in garage for a month whilst the rest of build happened .. like hell I was going to open all the boxes lol would have been a nightmare


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I hate when they want you to check every packet when they arrive.. we had 2 bathrooms being done (main one being refit and loft ensuite built) at same time.. the stuff for bathroom 2 lived in garage for a month whilst the rest of build happened .. like hell I was going to open all the boxes lol would have been a nightmare
		
Click to expand...


Have opened every single box! Glad I did with todays issue

Its funny, the shops try and put you off ordering online saying you dont get the quality control, been the complete opposite, all the stuff ordered online has come direct from the manufacturers


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2022)

fundy said:



			Have opened every single box! Glad I did with todays issue

Its funny, the shops try and put you off ordering online saying you dont get the quality control, been the complete opposite, all the stuff ordered online has come direct from the manufacturers
		
Click to expand...

It was mad we have a double length garage and for a couple months it was single length due to all the bathroom stuff .. tiles and all I just risked it lol think the basin might be cracked in ensuite but I think that was after install it's a hairline one 

Yeah we got all that saying we get better stuff etc etc 

My parents went a show room and got ripped off for stuff compared .. I think I did 2 bathrooms for half what they were charged
(But then added together the space and what's in the bathrooms they prob ordered the same amount their bathroom is very big)


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 28, 2022)

first time I’d been to the Cinema since interstellar. 
Full of people with their hands rustling in packets of sweets. 
I wont be eager to return and I don’t think there is anything on the horizon any how.


----------



## Pants (May 28, 2022)

Iirc, the last time I went to a cinema was to watch Peter Sellers and Goldie Hawn in Girl In My Soup.  Tbh,  I haven't missed going since.


----------



## arnieboy (May 29, 2022)

The only films I go to the cinema for are Mission Impossible and James Bond,  nothing else.


----------



## Mudball (May 29, 2022)

When the country is struggling with cost of living and child poverty... we focus our energy on restarting the use of imperial measures ...


----------



## pauljames87 (May 29, 2022)

Mudball said:



			When the country is struggling with cost of living and child poverty... we focus our energy on restarting the use of imperial measures ...
		
Click to expand...

An illusion to make your money feel like it goes further


----------



## Mudball (May 29, 2022)

When the Mrs booked us to watch Top Gun at 7:30 pm when CL was going to kick off at 8...   just because we could with another set of friends (none of whom have any footy interest)


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2022)

Mudball said:



			When the Mrs booked us to watch Top Gun at 7:30 pm when CL was going to kick off at 8...   just because we could with another set of friends (none of whom have any footy interest)
		
Click to expand...

Having watched both Top Gun & the football, you should thank your Mrs & ask Fragger to move this to things that gladden the heart


----------



## Mudball (May 29, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Having watched both Top Gun & the football, you should thank your Mrs & ask Fragger to move this to things that gladden the heart 

Click to expand...

Hindsight is 20/20...  but i agree


----------



## pauljames87 (May 29, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Hindsight is 20/20...  but i agree
		
Click to expand...

Good morning aviators


----------



## Beezerk (May 29, 2022)

Twitter tw@ts.


----------



## DaveR (May 30, 2022)

Lost items. Why are they always in the last place you look for them 🤔


----------



## BiMGuy (May 30, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Lost items. Why are they always in the last place you look for them 🤔
		
Click to expand...

 Because why would you keep looking if you’d found them?


----------



## Mudball (May 30, 2022)

When you want to rant by starting a cost of living thread ... but know that it will end in tears and infractions..


----------



## theoneandonly (May 30, 2022)

Mudball said:



			When you want to rant by starting a cost of living thread ... but know that it will end in tears and infractions..
		
Click to expand...

Go for it. What could go wrong 🤣


----------



## williamalex1 (May 30, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Mid season break in Better Call Saul. To be fair to the writer, it was not meant to have a break and it was caused by filming delays so it was unintentional to leave at such a shocking point. Roll on July 11th.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Bob Odenkirk [ Saul ] have a heart attack in real life.


----------



## GB72 (May 30, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Didn't Bob Odenkirk [ Saul ] have a heart attack in real life.
		
Click to expand...

He did and that was part of the cause of the delay along with normal covid issues.


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2022)

Work laptop is completely f..buggered. Looks like I'll have to take it to head office and give it to an IT boffin.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 30, 2022)

Mudball said:



			When you want to rant by starting a cost of living thread ... but know that it will end in tears and infractions..
		
Click to expand...

It’s silly when it’s got to the point where it would be cheaper for me to pay monthly for a new EV on finance, than it is to pay for the fuel on a car we own outright just to take the eldest to school.


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Work laptop is completely f..buggered. Looks like I'll have to take it to head office and give it to an IT boffin. 

Click to expand...

Walked down to head office (only ten mins walk from my office) but the IT feller says they won't look at it without an appointment and gives me a phone number. The IT support lady on the phone says shut it down and wait 20 minutes and she'll call me back. Ffs... Now just sitting here twiddling my bloody thumbs.


----------



## Dando (May 30, 2022)

Driving to north foreland for a game and some utter twunt cut me up on the M2 by pulling out at the last minute without indicating.
there was clearly a reason his car was held together with tape


----------



## Mudball (May 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Work laptop is completely f..buggered. Looks like I'll have to take it to head office and give it to an IT boffin. 

Click to expand...

Mind your languagge... who u calling boffin?  

BTW, i did advice you to stop visiting shady sites.. now ur laptop has monkeypox


----------



## Mudball (May 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			It’s silly when it’s got to the point where it would be cheaper for me to pay monthly for a new EV on finance, than it is to pay for the fuel on a car we own outright just to take the eldest to school.
		
Click to expand...

... but can you afford the leccy bill??? 


.. also pl wait for the folks who will come around and tell you that kids should walk to school rather than be in cars..


----------



## BiMGuy (May 30, 2022)

Mudball said:



			... but can you afford the leccy bill???


.. also pl wait for the folks who will come around and tell you that kids should walk to school rather than be in cars..
		
Click to expand...

The leccy bill would be cheaper than diesel. Especially if I put some solar on the roof. 

I’m sure they will. I doubt however, they would let their kids walk 14 miles to school down unlit county roads with no pavements. And then back.


----------



## Mudball (May 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The leccy bill would be cheaper than diesel. Especially if I put some solar on the roof.

I’m sure they will. I doubt however, they would let their kids walk 14 miles to school down unlit county roads with no pavements. And then back.
		
Click to expand...

Surely they can do that… all that training going up and down the chimney will come handy…


----------



## chellie (May 30, 2022)

Number of shots myself and the rest of the team had to give again in a match for one of the club's team. It's farcical.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 30, 2022)

chellie said:



			Number of shots myself and the rest of the team had to give again in a match for one of the club's team. It's farcical.
		
Click to expand...

I stay away from matchplay, unless scratch, for that very reason and of course it's worse since lifting the maximum from 36. I've been asked to play in The Annodata next weekend and dread to think how many shots I'll have to give!


----------



## bobmac (May 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I stay away from matchplay, unless scratch, for that very reason and of course it's worse since lifting the maximum from 36. I've been asked to play in The Annodata next weekend and dread to think how many shots I'll have to give!
		
Click to expand...

I've said it over and over again, it's the only game that gets harder to win the better you get


----------



## patricks148 (May 30, 2022)

The Highland Council.
Visited the house we let out today only to find the HC has put double yellows and permit parking in place in the adjacent road. It's to solve a parking problem entirely of there own making. A few years ago they made the council offices car park pay and display, which means lots of council workers then started parking in nearby roads. Causing parking and access issues to drives in these roads. Previously these were quiet  areas during the week. To to solve this they have Double yellowed everywhere and permitted only parking  a couple of the roads, which you now have to pay for.

🙄😡


----------



## AmandaJR (May 30, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			The Highland Council.
Visited the house we let out today only to find the HC has put double yellows and permit parking in place in the adjacent road. It's to solve a parking problem entirely of there own making. A few years ago they made the council offices car park pay and display, which means lots of council workers then started parking in nearby roads. Causing parking and access issues to drives in these roads. Previously these were quiet  areas during the week. To to solve this they have Double yellowed everywhere and permitted only parking  a couple of the roads, which you now have to pay for.

🙄😡
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a typical council mess up and "solution"!


----------



## BrianM (May 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Sounds a typical council mess up and "solution"!
		
Click to expand...

Typical Highland Council Amanda!!!


----------



## Billysboots (May 30, 2022)

Rubberneckers.

I feel I need say no more.


----------



## patricks148 (May 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Sounds a typical council mess up and "solution"!
		
Click to expand...

If there was a table for most corrupt and inept Council in the UK, HC would be top of the list.


----------



## Mudball (May 30, 2022)

Its summer, but the heating kicks in at night (and sometimes during the day) !!..  dont even want to look at the heating bill when it lands.

I have a very leaky house.. just cant find where it is coming from though.   Also looks like the prev owner may not have put cavity wall insulation in a section of the upstair wall where we have clay tiles.. that room is like a freezer in the winter.  Not sure how we can retrofit it into that part of the house


----------



## pauljames87 (May 30, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Its summer, but the heating kicks in at night (and sometimes during the day) !!..  dont even want to look at the heating bill when it lands.

I have a very leaky house.. just cant find where it is coming from though.   Also looks like the prev owner may not have put cavity wall insulation in a section of the upstair wall where we have clay tiles.. that room is like a freezer in the winter.  Not sure how we can retrofit it into that part of the house
		
Click to expand...

Can you afford to lose a tiny bit of wall space? Insulation backed plaster board over the wall adds something to the insulation. Or a partition wall with insulation behind adds more


----------



## Pants (May 30, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			If there was a table for most corrupt and inept Council in the UK, HC would be top of the list.
		
Click to expand...

If that's true then Croydon would possibly come a very, very close second - alledgedly ...


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 30, 2022)

20mph speed limits.

There is a time & a place for them, and a Government guidance document on when to use them & how to implement them.  The ones I drove through today were a shining example of ignoring that guidance.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 30, 2022)

Mrs Colch and her ability to procrastinate. If there was a global award for the World's Biggest Procrastinator then she'd win it every year. Except she wouldn't, because she'd delay putting in her entry until the last possible minute and then miss the deadline for submissions. I could swear that her life motto is "Never do today what you can put off until tomorrow", followed by "And if it's possible to put it off until tomorrow then there's plenty of time to do it next week or the week after".


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch and her ability to procrastinate. If there was a global award for the World's Biggest Procrastinator then she'd win it every year. Except she wouldn't, because she'd delay putting in her entry until the last possible minute and then miss the deadline for submissions. I could swear that her life motto is "Never do today what you can put off until tomorrow", followed by "And if it's possible to put it off until tomorrow then there's plenty of time to do it next week or the week after".
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise I was married to your wife....
I the have a contest.....


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 31, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I've said it over and over again, it's the only game that gets harder to win the better you get
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with this.
I've been getting worse and I'm going to win something soon. I can feel it in my water.


----------



## Billysboots (May 31, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch and her ability to procrastinate. If there was a global award for the World's Biggest Procrastinator then she'd win it every year. Except she wouldn't, because she'd delay putting in her entry until the last possible minute and then miss the deadline for submissions. I could swear that her life motto is "Never do today what you can put off until tomorrow", followed by "And if it's possible to put it off until tomorrow then there's plenty of time to do it next week or the week after".
		
Click to expand...

My wife’s most irritating trait is her ability to hoard things. She never throws stuff out, always finding lame excuses not to.

Unsurprisingly, my 19 year old son rarely plays with his Lego, yet we have boxes of the stuff desperately wanting to be rehoused via the charity shop which Mrs BB cannot bear to part with. And he has far more interest in going on the lash with his mates than in making robots from old loo rolls and yoghurt pots, and despite this we have bags full of recyclables which she seems intent on keeping.

Grinds my gears in unimaginable ways, my lovely wife…….


----------



## Mudball (May 31, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			My wife’s most irritating trait is her ability to hoard things. She never throws stuff out, always finding lame excuses not to.

Unsurprisingly, my 19 year old son rarely plays with his Lego, yet we have boxes of the stuff desperately wanting to be rehoused via the charity shop which Mrs BB cannot bear to part with. And he has far more interest in going on the lash with his mates than in making robots from old loo rolls and yoghurt pots, and despite this we have bags full of recyclables which she seems intent on keeping.

Grinds my gears in unimaginable ways, my lovely wife…….
		
Click to expand...

Be grateful..  She is still hoarding you...   way past your use by date..


----------



## backwoodsman (May 31, 2022)

Finally gone down with a cold for the first time in over three years - with the worst sore throat I can ever recall having. Like breathing razor blades. And I've tested, and it is just a cold. Ah well, at least it shouldn't last long


----------



## Golfmmad (May 31, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			My wife’s most irritating trait is her ability to hoard things. She never throws stuff out, always finding lame excuses not to.

Unsurprisingly, my 19 year old son rarely plays with his Lego, yet we have boxes of the stuff desperately wanting to be rehoused via the charity shop which Mrs BB cannot bear to part with. And he has far more interest in going on the lash with his mates than in making robots from old loo rolls and yoghurt pots, and despite this we have bags full of recyclables which she seems intent on keeping.

Grinds my gears in unimaginable ways, my lovely wife…….
		
Click to expand...

My daughter is in the process of moving and having a clear out. Her nine year old son is no longer interested in Lego, and he had Loads! 
My daughter is very good at selling on ebay etc. and has made over £500!!


----------



## Billysboots (May 31, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			My daughter is in the process of moving and having a clear out. Her nine year old son is no longer interested in Lego, and he had Loads!
My daughter is very good at selling on ebay etc. and has made over £500!!
		
Click to expand...

Think we may stand by on the charity shop for now……….👍


----------



## Golfmmad (May 31, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Think we may stand by on the charity shop for now……….👍
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I get that! Lego takes an awful lot of sorting! 😵


----------



## BiMGuy (May 31, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Yeah, I get that! Lego takes an awful lot of sorting! 😵
		
Click to expand...

It will sell for decent money in bags of random pieces. Look on Facebook marketplace. People sell it by weight.


----------



## Neilds (May 31, 2022)

Searching for a self catering cottage for 2 people and the website returning results for 10, 12 and even 16 people!  All the sites are as bad - if i wanted a house for 10 people i would have put 10 people in the search request


----------



## BrianM (May 31, 2022)

Night Shift 😴😴


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2022)

Trying to pay the car insurance with the credit card and it gets declined even though I've enough on my credit limit to pay it 10 times over....
Now facing the prospect of dangling on hold with a call centre for the next month to find out why...deep deep joy


----------



## Crazyface (May 31, 2022)

Dental appointment to sort out a broken tooth. "Clean break". Crown is the way forward. OK. Ooooo you've not had a check up for two years, click click upper summat or other, then stopped. Ooo I'll do  a NHS clean. Ok then.....didn't. So sod all done, new appointment made to do crown in FOUR WEEKS TIME!!!!!......and that'll be £30 ! "WHAT!!!!!! She's done nowt". Little shrug," it'll come off your bill for the crown". 

And the check up and clean will be bluddy done as well! The cheeky beepers. It's highway robbery!


----------



## Crazyface (May 31, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			If there was a table for most corrupt and inept Council in the UK, HC would be top of the list.
		
Click to expand...

Er....I think Cheshire East still hold that position.


----------



## Crazyface (May 31, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			My wife’s most irritating trait is her ability to hoard things. She never throws stuff out, always finding lame excuses not to.

Unsurprisingly, my 19 year old son rarely plays with his Lego, yet we have boxes of the stuff desperately wanting to be rehoused via the charity shop which Mrs BB cannot bear to part with. And he has far more interest in going on the lash with his mates than in making robots from old loo rolls and yoghurt pots, and despite this we have bags full of recyclables which she seems intent on keeping.

Grinds my gears in unimaginable ways, my lovely wife…….
		
Click to expand...

Sit her down and speak slowly and softly "Look luv, he's 19, let it go"


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2022)

'Vinted' app. Missus has decided to try and sell on some of her clothes she's not worn - not irritated by that, that's great news. However she's tried to use this Vinted app to sell them, the ones she sold, it automatically sends a "print at home" Evri postage label. Useless since we don't have a printer - from what I can tell the app just refuses to give the QR code instead that you can print in the parcel drop off location. So trying to post them was a pain in the backside. 

Not to mention the usual messages she's getting for a £10 priced dress "will you sell it for £9?" Give me strength.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 1, 2022)

Sportwashing.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2022)

Training/kickabout tonight cancelled due to insufficient numbers and I can't even get a game of tennis arranged either. Guess I'd better take my fat arse out for a jog or something.


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			Finally getting the vanity unit for the bathroom (3rd one wed ordered and delayed) only to find the basin is slightly damaged  now to wait for another one
		
Click to expand...


So sigh, its replacement is damaged too  cant get another until back end of next week, bathroom fitter now pushed back from monday. Time to find a neighbour who can lend me a shower


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 1, 2022)

Bought the dog a new bed and he's just made it his girlfriend.


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Training/kickabout tonight cancelled due to insufficient numbers and I can't even get a game of tennis arranged either.* Guess I'd better take my fat arse out for a jog or something.* 

Click to expand...

No, no, no ......................................... take it out for a chocolate cake!


----------



## Dando (Jun 1, 2022)

Slime said:



			No, no, no ......................................... take it out for a chocolate cake!
		
Click to expand...

No, no, no…. A kebab then chocolate cake


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jun 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			No, no, no…. A kebab then chocolate cake
		
Click to expand...


No, no, no........A skinful then a kebab and then a chocolate cake.


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			No, no, no........A skinful then a kebab and then a chocolate cake.

Click to expand...

All of the above ................................... but without the kebab, obviously!


----------



## Pants (Jun 1, 2022)

Slime said:



			All of the above ................................... but without the kebab, obviously!
		
Click to expand...

You still have to buy it but, obviously, are unable to eat most of it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2022)

The top of my left arm has been painful for a few weeks now. I had a phone consultation with a physio who diagnosed rotator cuff. I've been doing the exercises recommended for 4 days now and my shoulder blade, same side, now has searing pain and I can barely turn my neck. 

I'm playing golf today, glorious day, warmest of the year so far up here, and at this moment I can barely move 😥😡


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The top of my left arm has been painful for a few weeks now. I had a phone consultation with a physio who diagnosed rotator cuff. I've been doing the exercises recommended for 4 days now and my shoulder blade, same side, now has searing pain and I can barely turn my neck.

I'm playing golf today, glorious day, warmest of the year so far up here, and at this moment I can barely move 😥😡
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. Shoulders are so complex and wonder if a phone consultation has in fact misdiagnosed.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The top of my left arm has been painful for a few weeks now. I had a phone consultation with a physio who diagnosed rotator cuff. I've been doing the exercises recommended for 4 days now and my shoulder blade, same side, now has searing pain and I can barely turn my neck. 

I'm playing golf today, glorious day, warmest of the year so far up here, and at this moment I can barely move 😥😡
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the joys of phone diagnosis of musculoskeletal issues. Quite how they think it can be remotely accurate without actually examining you escapes me.

Wonder if my next prostate exam will be over the phone?


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The top of my left arm has been painful for a few weeks now. I had a phone consultation with a physio who diagnosed rotator cuff. I've been doing the exercises recommended for 4 days now and my shoulder blade, same side, now has searing pain and I can barely turn my neck. 

I'm playing golf today, glorious day, warmest of the year so far up here, and at this moment I can barely move 😥😡
		
Click to expand...

Can you hold your arm out straight and rotate your hand so the palm faces the sky?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The top of my left arm has been painful for a few weeks now. I had a phone consultation with a physio who diagnosed rotator cuff. I've been doing the exercises recommended for 4 days now and my shoulder blade, same side, now has searing pain and I can barely turn my neck.

I'm playing golf today, glorious day, warmest of the year so far up here, and at this moment I can barely move 😥😡
		
Click to expand...

I had that a few years ago. Left arm, righted-handed player. Couldn't play golf at all for several weeks. Then returned with a much shortened back swing.
Had to re-calibrate iron-distances a bit.
On the plus side. Iron distances shortened and "gaps" between shortened. Shorter backswing seemed to increase accuracy as well. These two things may have caused me to be nearer the hole with most to-the-green shots. Made loads of money on the twos. Loss of distance vs. improved accuracy seemed to even out overall.
Just about fully recovered now and re-gained full distance with the driver, but I can re-employ the shorter backswing shots, if I feel it is the shot-to-play at any given time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			Can you hold your arm out straight and rotate your hand so the palm faces the sky?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I can swing it backwards and forwards. The pain is when I move my arm out to the side in any way.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes. I can swing it backwards and forwards. The pain is when I move my arm out to the side in any way.
		
Click to expand...

If I were you I'd forget the golf, enjoy the weather and be thankful it's not your drinking hand/side


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes. I can swing it backwards and forwards. The pain is when I move my arm out to the side in any way.
		
Click to expand...

Might be tendinitis or bursitis as that’s how my shoulder was


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2022)

bobmac said:



			If I were you I'd forget the golf, enjoy the weather and be thankful it's not your drinking hand/side
		
Click to expand...

It actually is my drinking arm but luckily I have trained myself to be ambidextrous 😆


----------



## IanM (Jun 2, 2022)

Emails from Easyjet promoting late deals on flights while the news is full of their  cancellations.  

If you lay people off on minimum terms, don't be surprised if they are in no hurry to return.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 2, 2022)

The term ‘platy jubes’ . Why do people feel the need to continually dumb things down and invent stupid words/terms?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 2, 2022)

Neilds said:



			The term ‘platy jubes’ . Why do people feel the need to continually dumb things down and invent stupid words/terms?
		
Click to expand...

.just enjoy the bank holibobs with a beveragino 😂


----------



## ADB (Jun 2, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			My wife’s most irritating trait is her ability to hoard things. She never throws stuff out, always finding lame excuses not to.

Unsurprisingly, my 19 year old son rarely plays with his Lego, yet we have boxes of the stuff desperately wanting to be rehoused via the charity shop which Mrs BB cannot bear to part with. And he has far more interest in going on the lash with his mates than in making robots from old loo rolls and yoghurt pots, and despite this we have bags full of recyclables which she seems intent on keeping.

Grinds my gears in unimaginable ways, my lovely wife…….
		
Click to expand...

I’d always say hang onto Lego out of all of the childrens toys/possessions. It’s really expensive and always handy for a visiting child or grandchildren.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 2, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Ah, the joys of phone diagnosis of musculoskeletal issues. Quite how they think it can be remotely accurate without actually examining you escapes me.

Wonder if my next prostate exam will be over the phone?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, just *with* a phone.


----------



## IanM (Jun 2, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Nope, just *with* a phone.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2022)

Had my caravan serviced today and the motor mover is knackered so best part of £1000 for a new one with fitting.
Also some tosser decided that playing
Football between caravans was a good  idea and managed to rip the awning - he owned up and said he’ll replace it


----------



## Mudball (Jun 2, 2022)

Michael Fabricant…  though I am not always sure if it is senseless talk or the Boris mop on his head…. Who elected this guy???


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 2, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Michael Fabricant…  though I am not always sure if it is senseless talk or the Boris mop on his head…. Who elected this guy???
		
Click to expand...

Nearly 35 thousand people apparently - 23 thousand more than those who wanted the next person. Shows the world we live in I  guess.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 2, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Nearly 35 thousand people apparently - 23 thousand more than those who wanted the next person. Shows the world we live in I  guess.
		
Click to expand...

Stick a blue/red/yellow/green rosette on a donkey and it would get elected in some of these "safe" seats. And in a lot of them you could replace the donkey with a large steaming pile of turd and as long as it has the correct colour rosette it would still win the seat.


----------



## DaveR (Jun 3, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Searching for a self catering cottage for 2 people and the website returning results for 10, 12 and even 16 people!  All the sites are as bad - if i wanted a house for 10 people i would have put 10 people in the search request 

Click to expand...

Take 8 friends with you. You can thank me later.......😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 3, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Stick a blue/red/yellow/green rosette on a donkey and it would get elected in some of these "safe" seats. And in a lot of them you could replace the donkey with a large steaming pile of turd and as long as it has the correct colour rosette it would still win the seat.
		
Click to expand...

depressing state of the country.

One of the MPs in the local area (just down road not my MP) he/she.. is a complete nasty person.. if that area wants that colour rosette in fine but that person?? disgusting human being..

they may be out of a job soon for another reason.. see if they can replace with someone respectable.


----------



## Dando (Jun 3, 2022)

Watching the shane warne documentary while the test match is at lunch at pies Morgan is in it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2022)

IanM said:



			Emails from Easyjet promoting late deals on flights while the news is full of their  cancellations. 

If you lay people off on minimum terms, don't be surprised if they are in no hurry to return.
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot of employees were made redundant when the statutory period of notice was reached during the first lockdown and initial furlough period before the furlough period was extended.  I have no idea how many airline/airport employees were made redundant at that time and due to the massive uncertainty for employers at the time the employers were unable to reemploy those staff. But I am guessing some.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2022)

A standard irritation-  Kevin Pietersen 

Not sure even Canestan would work with him


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2022)

Just wondering...

Is our cat the only cat that only craps in it's own garden?..
I hate that cat


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just wondering...

Is our cat the only cat that only craps in it's own garden?..
I hate that cat

Click to expand...


maybe thats why he does it in your own garden


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2022)

We went around to my SiL today for a bbq. Basically very pleasant but my FiL was on form, not good, and he just makes it hard going. Add in he badly needs to get a hearing aid, possibly 2, meaning so many conversations are misunderstood, have to be repeated etc. His standard responses are 'I don't need one' and 'they are for old people ', he is 85 🙄. He just makes life hard.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just wondering...

Is our cat the only cat that only craps in it's own garden?..
I hate that cat

Click to expand...

Mine don't. I think I've mentioned before that my two will come in from the garden to go for a pee in the litter tray. They will then climb out of the litter tray, look straight at me, and then crap on the floor right beside the litter tray.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mine don't. I think I've mentioned before that my two will come in from the garden to go for a pee in the litter tray. They will then climb out of the litter tray, look straight at me, and then crap on the floor right beside the litter tray.
		
Click to expand...

I think I prefer mine....although the relationship has moved past "strained" and on to "difficult"


----------



## DaveR (Jun 3, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mine don't. I think I've mentioned before that my two will come in from the garden to go for a pee in the litter tray. They will then climb out of the litter tray, look straight at me, and then crap on the floor right beside the litter tray.
		
Click to expand...

Kurt Zouma would sort them out 😉


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 3, 2022)

In the last few weeks I’ve pretty much gone deaf in one ear. The other seems, maybe, pretty much ok. Maybe it is failing a little - I’ve given up on the TV, not that i watch much anyway. I do use headphones with the laptop, and can hear ok in the one ear, but I guess I have the volume up quite a bit. However, when in a busy, noisy environment I have found I’m missing out on conversations.

Visited the doc, who prescribed drops. 2 weeks = no improvement. Visited again and have been prescribed antihistamines… a week into them, no change.

Very randomly irritated now!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 3, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			In the last few weeks I’ve pretty much gone deaf in one ear. The other seems, maybe, pretty much ok. Maybe it is failing a little - I’ve given up on the TV, not that i watch much anyway. I do use headphones with the laptop, and can hear ok in the one ear, but I guess I have the volume up quite a bit. However, when in a busy, noisy environment I have found I’m missing out on conversations.

Visited the doc, who prescribed drops. 2 weeks = no improvement. Visited again and have been prescribed antihistamines… a week into them, no change.

Very randomly irritated now!
		
Click to expand...

Ear wax?


----------



## Neilds (Jun 3, 2022)

Report in the media of two soldiers fainting at the jubilee thanksgiving service at St Paul’s. The report then goes on to state that one was a member of the RAF Regiment and the other was a Royal Marine. So no soldiers then! Lazy reporting as usual that seems to think everyone in the Armed Forces is a soldier🤬


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 3, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ear wax?
		
Click to expand...

Could be. Certainly, whatever it is it’s affecting the sinus on that side. Feels like it wants to explode if I lean forward. Olbis oil seemed help in the early days


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Report in the media of *two soldiers gaining *at the jubilee thanksgiving service at St Paul’s. The report then goes on to state that one was a member of the RAF Regiment and the other was a Royal Marine. So no soldiers then! Lazy reporting as usual that seems to think everyone in the Armed Forces is a soldier🤬
		
Click to expand...

Two soldiers gaining?


----------



## Neilds (Jun 3, 2022)

Slime said:



			Two soldiers gaining?
		
Click to expand...

Damn autocorrect! Should have said fainting 😃


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Report in the media of *two soldiers gaining *at the jubilee thanksgiving service at St Paul’s. The report then goes on to state that one was a member of the RAF Regiment and the other was a Royal Marine. So no soldiers then! *Lazy reporting as usual *that seems to think everyone in the Armed Forces is a soldier🤬
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			Two soldiers gaining?
		
Click to expand...




Neilds said:



			Damn autocorrect! Should have said fainting 😃
		
Click to expand...


Oh, not lazy reporting then.


----------



## DaveR (Jun 3, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Report in the media of two soldiers fainting at the jubilee thanksgiving service at St Paul’s. The report then goes on to state that one was a member of the RAF Regiment and the other was a Royal Marine. So no soldiers then! Lazy reporting as usual that seems to think everyone in the Armed Forces is a soldier🤬
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you class them as soldiers?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A standard irritation-  Kevin Pietersen

Not sure even Canestan would work with him
		
Click to expand...

I think that they were playing a recording of his commentary on the Royal balcony yesterday afternoon......


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 3, 2022)

Last week, 8 rounds of golf in 7 days while on holiday in Turkey, back fine. 1 hour today cutting the grass and back is killing me. Wife doesn’t believe me when I say that golf has no effect on my back.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 3, 2022)

BGT goes woke ☹️


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Last week, 8 rounds of golf in 7 days while on holiday in Turkey, back fine. 1 hour today cutting the grass and back is killing me. Wife doesn’t believe me when I say that golf has no effect on my back.
		
Click to expand...

Same here...tackled the jungle yesterday afternoon and my back feels like I've been carrying Fragger around the course....


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 4, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			BGT goes woke ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Ridiculous. I turned over when the kid started his performance! Whenever there is a kid and the judges vote - the result is a given as they daren't upset them. I do wonder if the comedian was so good that he got such a huge percentage which resulted in a weird result from the remainder of the public votes...


----------



## Neilds (Jun 4, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Why don't you class them as soldiers?
		
Click to expand...

Erm, because they aren’t in the Army?!?!?!


----------



## RichA (Jun 4, 2022)

When the vent hole in the lid of your takeaway coffee cup perfectly lines  up with the tip of your nose.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 4, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Could be. Certainly, whatever it is it’s affecting the sinus on that side. Feels like it wants to explode if I lean forward. Olbis oil seemed help in the early days
		
Click to expand...

Or sinusitis 
My Mrs had terrible problems with her sinus
Sinus this cheque, sinus that cheque 
😂😂😎


----------



## DaveR (Jun 4, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Erm, because they aren’t in the Army?!?!?!
		
Click to expand...

That is very pedantic but they are still all in the military and trained to kill etc so they are soldiers. An air traffic controller in the RAF isn't a soldier but someone in the RAF Regiment certainly is.


----------



## Dando (Jun 4, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Or sinusitis 
My Mrs had terrible problems with her sinus
Sinus this cheque, sinus that cheque 
😂😂😎
		
Click to expand...

That’s almost as bad as my short game


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			That’s almost as bad as my short game
		
Click to expand...

Woah there.....are you sure?


----------



## Neilds (Jun 4, 2022)

DaveR said:



			That is very pedantic but they are still all in the military and trained to kill etc so they are soldiers. An air traffic controller in the RAF isn't a soldier but someone in the RAF Regiment certainly is.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you have never told a Rock Ape that?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 4, 2022)

Neilds said:



			I take it you have never told a Rock Ape that?

Click to expand...

They don't like it when you tell them you've run out of bullets


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2022)

DaveR said:



			That is very pedantic but they are still all in the military and trained to kill etc so they are soldiers. An air traffic controller in the RAF isn't a soldier but someone in the RAF Regiment certainly is.
		
Click to expand...

sorry but RAF Regiment aren’t soldiers - airmen


----------



## bobmac (Jun 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			sorry but RAF Regiment aren’t soldiers - airmen
		
Click to expand...

Not any more.

Aviators

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/farewell-to-airmen-as-raf-goes-gender-neutral-hx8cpgttm


----------



## DaveR (Jun 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			sorry but RAF Regiment aren’t soldiers - airmen
		
Click to expand...

At the time I was in the forces the Regiment had seen more active service than any other branch of the services. That makes them soldiers. Airmen fly planes, I've never met a rockape smart enough to do that.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 4, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			In the last few weeks I’ve pretty much gone deaf in one ear. The other seems, maybe, pretty much ok. Maybe it is failing a little - I’ve given up on the TV, not that i watch much anyway. I do use headphones with the laptop, and can hear ok in the one ear, but I guess I have the volume up quite a bit. However, when in a busy, noisy environment I have found I’m missing out on conversations.

Visited the doc, who prescribed drops. 2 weeks = no improvement. Visited again and have been prescribed antihistamines… a week into them, no change.

Very randomly irritated now!
		
Click to expand...

I use this with an optical cable and small earphones. I can adjust the volume separately from the TV volume.  WHAT !!!
The TV must have optical audio out port.


----------



## DaveR (Jun 4, 2022)

Rats in the garden, spotted 2 adults and 3 little ones so far. Poison has been put out.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 4, 2022)

DaveR said:



			That is very pedantic but they are still all in the military and trained to kill etc so they are soldiers. An air traffic controller in the RAF isn't a soldier but someone in the RAF Regiment certainly is.
		
Click to expand...

I’d love to be there when you call a Royal Marine a soldier🤣


----------



## DaveR (Jun 4, 2022)

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dic...t=Definition of soldier,c : a skilled warrior

A soldier isn't restricted to just the army


----------



## fundy (Jun 4, 2022)

fireworks before the Derby - how utterly ridiculously stupid, lets spook some of the horses just before the race


----------



## GG26 (Jun 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			fireworks before the Derby - how utterly ridiculously stupid, lets spook some of the horses just before the race
		
Click to expand...

Thought the same.  Fortunately it didn’t affect the winner who looks like a seriously good horse.


----------



## fundy (Jun 4, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Thought the same.  Fortunately it didn’t affect the winner who looks like a seriously good horse.
		
Click to expand...


did spook a few of them a couple of which utterly fell out of the stalls and ran no race, utterly farcical that any of their chances could be affected, maybe if it had affected the jolly there would actually be some recriminations

fav looked to have a decent turn of foot, which caught the runner up flat footed and trapped, might have been a lot closer if not

expect Desert Crown ends up a 10f horse in the main, not sure it will want/need the extra 2f


----------



## Mudball (Jun 4, 2022)

When you realise how much kids school shoes costs…  I wonder how folks with multiple kids can afford it… my sympathies with @Rooter and his brood..


----------



## GG26 (Jun 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			did spook a few of them a couple of which utterly fell out of the stalls and ran no race, utterly farcical that any of their chances could be affected, maybe if it had affected the jolly there would actually be some recriminations

fav looked to have a decent turn of foot, which caught the runner up flat footed and trapped, might have been a lot closer if not

expect Desert Crown ends up a 10f horse in the main, not sure it will want/need the extra 2f
		
Click to expand...

My immediate thought after the race was that he may be best at 10f although he went to the front a good way out and was unchallenged in the final 2f, so it’s possible that there was more in the tank.  Whatever he runs in he’ll be worth watching.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2022)

Mudball said:



			When you realise how much kids school shoes costs…  I wonder how folks with multiple kids can afford it… my sympathies with @Rooter and his brood..
		
Click to expand...

Stick it on the wife's credit card and forget about it lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 4, 2022)

Mudball said:



			When you realise how much kids school shoes costs…  I wonder how folks with multiple kids can afford it… my sympathies with @Rooter and his brood..
		
Click to expand...

Clarke's outlet shop every time. Full price is scary, the outlet is not quite so painful.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Clarke's outlet shop every time. Full price is scary, the outlet is not quite so painful.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome… you are my new best friend on the forum… at £35 it is not cheap but  about 10-15 less than regular


----------



## Neilds (Jun 4, 2022)

DaveR said:



https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/soldier#:~:text=Definition of soldier,c : a skilled warrior

A soldier isn't restricted to just the army 

Click to expand...

You obviously haven’t been in the military, believe me, you get very protective about what terms are used if you have


----------



## DaveR (Jun 4, 2022)

Neilds said:



			You obviously haven’t been in the military, believe me, you get very protective about what terms are used if you have
		
Click to expand...

I was. Read the definition of soldier that I posted.


----------



## NearHull (Jun 4, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I was. Read the definition of soldier that I posted.
		
Click to expand...

Within my 36 yrs of light blue, I would have been extremely peeved if I had been called a soldier.


----------



## DaveR (Jun 4, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Within my 36 yrs of light blue, I would have been extremely peeved if I had been called a soldier.
		
Click to expand...

What was your role?


----------



## Leftitshort (Jun 4, 2022)

DaveR said:



			What was your role?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Leftitshort (Jun 4, 2022)

Hi di hi campers !


----------



## DaveR (Jun 4, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Hi di hi campers !
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2022)

Royal Mail tracking. Again. Absolutely sodding useless. "Your package will arrive between 8:30 and 11:30." It didn't. I thought it was still on the way in the afternoon and I was off out again, so I clicked the thing to enter my safe place details of round the side gate. Get a confirmation that says "You have asked to us to attempt redelivery on Monday, and if no answer we will deliver to your safe place round the side gate." NO. That's not what I did at all! Try and change it again and you can't, it just says "you have already updated your delivery information". It's like they've intentionally designed it to wind people up so people give up on it and they have an excuse when packages go missing.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 4, 2022)

Reading hotel reviews on Tripadvisor and finding the majority of reviewers do not know how star ratings at hotels are awarded.


----------



## NearHull (Jun 5, 2022)

DaveR said:



			What was your role?
		
Click to expand...

Aircraft engineer.  I did many years with the Harrier Force spending a lot of time in DPs and carrying a weapon.  I still wasn’t a soldier.

Not always ‘happy campers!’


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 5, 2022)

Okay, I'll go bah humbug. I like watching the news but right now it is pointless. There is no news, there is nothing happening in the world. Just wall to wall coverage of the jubilee. Not everyone is interested, there are other things going on. Some perspective please. Roll on Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay, I'll go bah humbug. I like watching the news but right now it is pointless. There is no news, there is nothing happening in the world. Just wall to wall coverage of the jubilee. Not everyone is interested, there are other things going on. Some perspective please. Roll on Monday/Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

The BBC wetting themselves as they have the broadcast rights to a live event


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The BBC wetting themselves as they have the broadcast rights to a live event 

Click to expand...

Pretty much. Saying that, I switched over to sky and it wasn't much better. The only saving grace was Paddington being shown repeatedly 😄.


----------



## DaveR (Jun 5, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Aircraft engineer.  I did many years with the Harrier Force spending a lot of time in DPs and carrying a weapon.  I still wasn’t a soldier.

Not always ‘happy campers!’
		
Click to expand...

If you were in a war zone, your CO give you a rifle and orders you to kill anyone that tries to enter the base, you're trained in firearms and you're in the military wearing a uniform. Your primary role maybe aircraft engineer but I'm afraid by definition you are a soldier whether you like it or not.
Should Ukraine send back shot down pilots because they are not soldiers?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 5, 2022)

Oh dear.
I think "soldier" as a word is non-specific.
Whether someone in the armed forces is a soldier or not a soldier, is pretty much a non-debate.
This non-debate has been going on for decades.

Does a kittiwake know that it is a gull and a common tern know that it is not a gull? Not many of us know what can or can not be called a seagull. And there will never be a definite categorisation, because "seagull" is non-specific.

I've got more important things to do today anyway; like the hoovering with my electrolux.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 5, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Oh dear.
I think "soldier" as a word is non-specific.
Whether someone in the armed forces is a soldier or not a soldier, is pretty much a non-debate.
This non-debate has been going on for decades.

Does a kittiwake know that it is a gull and a common tern know that it is not a gull? Not many of us know what can or can not be called a seagull. And there will never be a definite categorisation, because "seagull" is non-specific.

I've got more important things to do today anyway; like the *hoovering* with my electrolux.
		
Click to expand...

Vaccume with my Electrolux 😉😁👍


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 5, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Vaccume with my Electrolux 😉😁👍
		
Click to expand...

You got it!


----------



## NearHull (Jun 5, 2022)

DaveR said:



			If you were in a war zone, your CO give you a rifle and orders you to kill anyone that tries to enter the base, you're trained in firearms and you're in the military wearing a uniform. Your primary role maybe aircraft engineer but I'm afraid by definition you are a soldier whether you like it or not.
Should Ukraine send back shot down pilots because they are not soldiers?
		
Click to expand...

I was an armed airman.  i will now leave the issue alone as we will have to agree to disagree and we are no doubt boring the non serving members.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 5, 2022)

https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/soldier

''A soldier is a person who works in an army, especially a person who is not an officer.''


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jun 5, 2022)

NearHull said:



			I was an armed airman.  i will now leave the issue alone as we will have to agree to disagree and we are *no doubt boring the non serving members.*

Click to expand...



You're not wrong there FFS


----------



## drdel (Jun 5, 2022)

Went for a nice relaxed Sunday lunch at classy (well pricey  ) lakeside restaurant. Pleasant background music until 8 year old at next table starts loudly  playing a video game on Mum's phone. All the way through they're meal: ignorant numpties!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2022)

Lulu.

Shut up woman - it really isn't all about you!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 5, 2022)

Some people on here really need to put their phones\tablets\laptops down. 
Start an argument in a phone box.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 5, 2022)

bobmac said:



https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/soldier

''A soldier is a person who works in an army, especially a person who is not an officer.''
		
Click to expand...

I now know that a solider can put ‘Indeterminate’ in the form..


----------



## Imurg (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm all for Queenie and her bunch but can we get back to some semblance of normality now...?
4 days of it is a bit much...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 5, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm all for Queenie and her bunch but can we get back to some semblance of normality now...?
4 days of it is a bit much...
		
Click to expand...

You'd better get used to it. She'll die soon and then we'll get weeks and weeks of it until the funeral. And then more weeks of it leading up to the coronation of King Charles.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			You'd better get used to it. *She'll die soon* and then we'll get weeks and weeks of it until the funeral. And then more weeks of it leading up to the coronation of King Charles. 

Click to expand...

Crikey that's a bit blunt. I for one hope not.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Crikey that's a bit blunt. I for one hope not.
		
Click to expand...

She's 96 and her health hasn't been the best recently, as you might expect for someone of 96, and has been withdrawing from public appearances that in previous years she would never have missed. Having recently lost her husband of over 70 years it wouldn't surprise me if she's held on to get to the Platinum Jubilee and now goes rapidly downhill. I hope I'm wrong but I'd be surprised if she sees out the year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			She's 96 and her health hasn't been the best recently, as you might expect for someone of 96, and has been withdrawing from public appearances that in previous years she would never have missed. Having recently lost her husband of over 70 years it wouldn't surprise me if she's held on to get to the Platinum Jubilee and now goes rapidly downhill. I hope I'm wrong but I'd be surprised if she sees out the year.
		
Click to expand...

There is a feeling that’s going to be one of her last public appearances 

But you only have to look at the Queen Mum and how well she kept going so whilst I can see her reducing her duties dramatically I don’t think she will pass away this year and think she will pass 100


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2022)

I hope she continues to take a back seat and enjoys some chill time in her late 90's (and hopefully 100's). I would think some of her energy and drive has diminished since losing her husband. I can imagine her saying "can't I just stay in my sloppy joes and watch TV" and Philip saying "come on lass, get your gladrags on and let's get this done"  

Seriously though, at 96, the very effort of dressing up and travelling from home is too much for many of that age. She's earnt a rest.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I hope she continues to take a back seat and enjoys some chill time in her late 90's (and hopefully 100's). I would think some of her energy and drive has diminished since losing her husband. I can imagine her saying "can't I just stay in my sloppy joes and watch TV" and Philip saying "come on lass, get your gladrags on and let's get this done" 

Seriously though, at 96, the very effort of dressing up and travelling from home is too much for many of that age. She's earnt a rest.
		
Click to expand...

Long may she reign. The alternative doesn’t fill me with the same confidence


----------



## Wilson (Jun 5, 2022)

drdel said:



			Went for a nice relaxed Sunday lunch at classy (well pricey  ) lakeside restaurant. Pleasant background music until 8 year old at next table starts loudly  playing a video game on Mum's phone. All the way through they're meal: ignorant numpties!
		
Click to expand...

We noticed on holiday how many kids just sit and watch a phone/iPad at dinner - I’ve got a 7yr old, and I’m sure we’ve done it at some point, but we tended to take colouring or something else to entertain. Some of the kids were watching the iPad in the pram on the way to the restaurant, and then didn’t take their eyes off it the whole time. The volume part is ignorance on the parents part, but doesn’t surprise me, I couldn’t believe the general ignorance a large number of adults showed whilst we were away.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 5, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Long may she reign. The alternative doesn’t fill me with the same confidence
		
Click to expand...

I would like to see her abdicate and head off to Windsor or Balmoral to live out her remaining time doing whatever she wants to do rather than having the pressure of attending public events. She's done more than enough representing the UK over the last 70 years and should go and put on her comfy slippers and put her feet up. I'd then like to see Charles pass on becoming king and hand it down to William. Bring in a much more youthful look to the royal family.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 5, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I would like to see her abdicate and head off to Windsor or Balmoral to live out her remaining time doing whatever she wants to do rather than having the pressure of attending public events. She's done more than enough representing the UK over the last 70 years and should go and put on her comfy slippers and put her feet up. I'd then like to see Charles pass on becoming king and hand it down to William. Bring in a much more youthful look to the royal family.
		
Click to expand...

After the climate lecture they both gave last night the can both do one


----------



## Dando (Jun 6, 2022)

Mrs D! 

We bought a new fridge freezer which turned up on Saturday so I got it in the place she suggested and plugged it all in.
After a couple of hours she decided it needed to be in the other corner of the alcove and the doors should open the other way! 

Next up she suggested that “we” get rid of one of the storage boxes behind the summerhouse - guess who did it all?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm all for Queenie and her bunch but can we get back to some semblance of normality now...?
4 days of it is a bit much...
		
Click to expand...

My neighbour was complaining about this too which reminded me of some advice I got in 1985.....


----------



## Rooter (Jun 6, 2022)

Mudball said:



			When you realise how much kids school shoes costs…  I wonder how folks with multiple kids can afford it… my sympathies with @Rooter and his brood..
		
Click to expand...

Meh, eldest has doc martins, she has pretty much stopped growing now so they should last for years (but they were expensive up front). The eldest boy has them from Next, daughter 2 from Clarks outlet and youngest we get Puma or Nike 'Shoes' ie dark trainers which he can get away with. We have not done clarkes for years, last time though it was about 130quid....


----------



## Mudball (Jun 6, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Meh, eldest has doc martins, she has pretty much stopped growing now so they should last for years (but they were expensive up front). The eldest boy has them from Next, daughter 2 from Clarks outlet and youngest we get Puma or Nike 'Shoes' ie dark trainers which he can get away with. We have not done clarkes for years, last time though it was about 130quid....
		
Click to expand...

This week got 2 good deals for nipper..  School shoes from Clarks Outlet (tnx to the forum)..  also Puma trainers from a puma .com sale for <30 quid - he runs around a lot, so will wear them off before next term.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Royal Mail tracking. Again. Absolutely sodding useless. "Your package will arrive between 8:30 and 11:30." It didn't. I thought it was still on the way in the afternoon and I was off out again, so I clicked the thing to enter my safe place details of round the side gate. Get a confirmation that says "You have asked to us to attempt redelivery on Monday, and if no answer we will deliver to your safe place round the side gate." NO. That's not what I did at all! Try and change it again and you can't, it just says "you have already updated your delivery information". It's like they've intentionally designed it to wind people up so people give up on it and they have an excuse when packages go missing.
		
Click to expand...

And it STILL hasn't arrived. Was it just TFL on strike or the postmen as well??

Edit: Just arrived finally, only four hours after the estimated time given this morning. 😅


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 6, 2022)

Visiting my grandad in the home he's been sent to by the hospital

Just horrible

Begged nan to take him home (she can't) told her she didn't love him if she left him there (doesn't mean it ofc)

Then asked me to go get him a knife from the kitchen if he can't go home 

Safe to say it was a horrible visit and horrible to see him like that.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 6, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Visiting my grandad in the home he's been sent to by the hospital

Just horrible

Begged nan to take him home (she can't) told her she didn't love him if she left him there (doesn't mean it ofc)

Then asked me to go get him a knife from the kitchen if he can't go home

Safe to say it was a horrible visit and horrible to see him like that.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that is just so sad.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh that is just so sad.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily the family is reasonable sized and we are going every day (with nan) for the next month at least 

Taken the Monday slots 

Hopefully he will be better next week mood wise 

These things take time 

My mum and dad went yest and said he was in great sprites


----------



## Mudball (Jun 6, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Visiting my grandad in the home he's been sent to by the hospital

Just horrible

Begged nan to take him home (she can't) told her she didn't love him if she left him there (doesn't mean it ofc)

Then asked me to go get him a knife from the kitchen if he can't go home

Safe to say it was a horrible visit and horrible to see him like that.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear... hopefully there is a way forward.


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jun 6, 2022)

Habitual Liars.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 7, 2022)

So Michael Owens Daughter is on love island.
This isn’t going to end well.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2022)

Online mandatory training. I have bloody four of them to do today. All pointless rubbish. One of them I just completed and it didn't even record me having completed it so I'm clicking through it for a second time.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Online mandatory training. I have bloody four of them to do today. All pointless rubbish. One of them I just completed and it didn't even record me having completed it so I'm clicking through it for a second time. 

Click to expand...

I’m currently sat writing some mandatory training. Which I know many people will take the same attitude to as you have here. 

Funny thing is. Most of the people who need it are the ones that think they don’t. But they are the ones costing us a lot of money because they think they know better.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2022)

The squeaky voice of the stupid bint on the latest Vodafone adverts.....😡😡😡
And breathe. I must be getting better.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Online mandatory training. I have bloody four of them to do today. All pointless rubbish. One of them I just completed and it didn't even record me having completed it so I'm clicking through it for a second time. 

Click to expand...

Fortunately I'm now retired so don't have to suffer this any more.
It used to be that our training modules had a test at the end, and since everything was plain common sense, you could just skip to the test and be done with it.
Then they got wise to that and configured things so you had to actually plough through all the utterly obvious stuff that only an ameoba wouldn't already know.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Fortunately I'm now retired so don't have to suffer this any more.
It used to be that our training modules had a test at the end, and since everything was plain common sense, you could just skip to the test and be done with it.
Then they got wise to that and configured things so you had to actually plough through all the utterly obvious stuff that only an ameoba wouldn't already know.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - can't skip pages until the video has finished playing each time, so I leave it running on mute. Ping through the questions at the end with gems such as "so-and-so offers you a bribe, should you, A. take it and tell no one, B. report it to your line manager".


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Exactly - can't skip pages until the video has finished playing each time, so I leave it running on mute. Ping through the questions at the end with gems such as "so-and-so offers you a bribe, should you, A. take it and tell no one, B. report it to your line manager".
		
Click to expand...

A


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			A 

Click to expand...

You just failed bribery awareness training I'm afraid.


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You just failed bribery awareness training I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

She’ll give you £50 to pass her 🤣🤣


----------



## D-S (Jun 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You just failed bribery awareness training I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but at least she's now got a seat in the House of Lords!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 7, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I’m currently sat writing some mandatory training. Which I know many people will take the same attitude to as you have here.

Funny thing is. Most of the people who need it are the ones that think they don’t. But they are the ones costing us a lot of money because they think they know better.
		
Click to expand...

When ever I eventually get round to doing the nonsense you provide I sit back and think “someone is being paid for this, what a waste!”  It’s you!!


----------



## Mudball (Jun 7, 2022)

The paranoidal feeling that I will be made redundant… in the worst possible economic s*itstorm that is brewing ..


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2022)

The TT races.
My dad was a biker, went to the TT races every year without fail until he passed, my uncle (his twin brother) still goes.
Never got the bike bug myself but seeing yet another death it just seems crazy that this is still allowed to continue year after year.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 7, 2022)

Any company advertising food that describes their product as “fun”.

Absolute ‘orse sh..


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The TT races.
My dad was a biker, went to the TT races every year without fail until he passed, my uncle (his twin brother) still goes.
Never got the bike bug myself but seeing yet another death it just seems crazy that this is still allowed to continue year after year.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same yesterday. I think there have been 3 deaths so far this year. 😢


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 7, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			When ever I eventually get round to doing the nonsense you provide I sit back and think “someone is being paid for this, what a waste!”  It’s you!!
		
Click to expand...

And it’s the people that think they know better that are the ones that need it the most. In my case people not following simple standards and processes is costing our business hundreds of thousands of pounds every year.

The best part is, completing the training and passing the assessment will be linked to next year’s bonus payments 😏


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The TT races.
My dad was a biker, went to the TT races every year without fail until he passed, my uncle (his twin brother) still goes.
Never got the bike bug myself but seeing yet another death it just seems crazy that this is still allowed to continue year after year.
		
Click to expand...

We employ a woman at work who is a big biker, along with her partner. I've talked to her about this. Bikers and the TT are like Americans and guns. They believe it is an acceptable risk, a visit a rites of passage. 

They understand that we don't understand but they just think that we don't understand. They are right, I don't understand how it carries on 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 8, 2022)

Its our Pit golf day next week. 48 lads enjoying the day having a laugh and a catch up. Spoke to one of the lads a couple of days ago on the phone, he plays at another course in another county. He won our pit day 3 or 4 years ago with 43 points. I asked him how his game is “ well I got down to 18 and was really chuffed but it’s back up to 28 again”. I spoke to some of the lads at our place yesterday and the air turned blue. His previous win was brought up several times and his handicap questioned. Suffice to say. A Max Hcap of 18 has been asked from the lads for the day and duly applied.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 8, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Its our Pit golf day next week. 48 lads enjoying the day having a laugh and a catch up. Spoke to one of the lads a couple of days ago on the phone, he plays at another course in another county. He won our pit day 3 or 4 years ago with 43 points. I asked him how his game is “ well I got down to 18 and was really chuffed but it’s back up to 28 again”. I spoke to some of the lads at our place yesterday and the air turned blue. His previous win was brought up several times and his handicap questioned. Suffice to say. A Max Hcap of 18 has been asked from the lads for the day and duly applied.
		
Click to expand...

Takes some skill to get your handicap up 10 shots. My golf was awful for about 5 years and I am not sure I increased by more than 5 shots.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 8, 2022)

The LIV advert taking up the bottom 1/4 of my phone screen.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			The LIV advert taking up the bottom 1/4 of my phone screen.
		
Click to expand...

It's taking up a good chunk of my desktop screen as well. They did say the were going to be louder


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 8, 2022)

The RMT!


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 8, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Its our Pit golf day next week. 48 lads enjoying the day having a laugh and a catch up. Spoke to one of the lads a couple of days ago on the phone, he plays at another course in another county. He won our pit day 3 or 4 years ago with 43 points. I asked him how his game is “ well I got down to 18 and was really chuffed but it’s back up to 28 again”. I spoke to some of the lads at our place yesterday and the air turned blue. His previous win was brought up several times and his handicap questioned. Suffice to say. A Max Hcap of 18 has been asked from the lads for the day and duly applied.
		
Click to expand...

That's not a WHS one then as that would have hit the Hard Cap limit of 23.


----------



## fundy (Jun 8, 2022)

A blood blister on the top of my thumb! Doesn't hurt or anything but finger recognition to get into my phone is done for!


----------



## AliMc (Jun 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			The LIV advert taking up the bottom 1/4 of my phone screen.
		
Click to expand...

And causing some of the text to disappear off the side of the screen gtf and take your golfers with you 🙄


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 8, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			That's not a WHS one then as that would have hit the Hard Cap limit of 23.
		
Click to expand...

yanda could you enlighten me re Hardcap limit of 23 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			The LIV advert taking up the bottom 1/4 of my phone screen.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet god Ave just seen. What the hell. 😳😖


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 8, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			yanda could you enlighten me re Hardcap limit of 23 👍
		
Click to expand...

Under WHS, if you have 20 cards in then you will have a "Low Handicap Index", your lowest HI from the previous 12 months. The "Hard Cap" is 5 shots above that and your handicap cannot rise above that without some sort of intervention. There is a "Soft Cap" that has a reduced effect between 3-5 above your Low Handicap Index. In our club there is just one person at their Hard Cap. See Page 52 in https://www.englandgolf.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/Rules-of-Handicapping-17-12-20.pdf


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 8, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Under WHS, if you have 20 cards in then you will have a "Low Handicap Index", your lowest HI from the previous 12 months. The "Hard Cap" is 5 shots above that and your handicap cannot rise above that without some sort of intervention. There is a "Soft Cap" that has a reduced effect between 3-5 above your Low Handicap Index. In our club there is just one person at their Hard Cap. See Page 52 in https://www.englandgolf.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/Rules-of-Handicapping-17-12-20.pdf

Click to expand...

Cheers me man for the link and ammunition 😉👍

quote from England golf page 60

There are two trigger points within the cap procedure:
(i) The soft cap. The soft cap is triggered when the difference between a player’s newly calculated Handicap Index and their Low Handicap Index is greater than 3.0 strokes.
When a calculated Handicap Index increase is greater than 3.0 strokes, the value above 3.0 strokes is restricted to 50% of the increase.
(ii) The hard cap. The hard cap triggers to restrict the amount by which a player’s Handicap Index can increase, after application of the soft cap, to no more than 5.0 strokes above their Low Handicap Index.
There is no limit on the amount by which a player’s Handicap Index can decrease.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jun 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We employ a woman at work who is a big biker, along with her partner. I've talked to her about this. Bikers *and the TT are like Americans and guns. They believe it is an acceptable risk*, a visit a rites of passage.

They understand that we don't understand but they just think that we don't understand. They are right, I don't understand how it carries on 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Except the risk is only to themselves, so not really like Americans and guns at all.

The racers (I know a few) have a completely different mind set to most people, their perception of danger/risk is off the scale different to most of us and while they clearly have a huge amount of ability, even the top guys aren't competitive on closed circuit racing - mid pack in national series for e.g. they simply wouldn't get a ride in Motogp or WSB.

The TT was a part of the world motorcycle championship until the mid '70's until the top riders started to boycott the races there, for certain if someone came up with the idea now it would never get licensed.

The two weeks of the event are a huge money earner for the island and the top road racers, but even (comparatively) slower racers go back year after year and the are self funding.

With 135mph average speeds over a lap now winning it is only a matter of time before one of the 'names' runs out of luck.


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 8, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			The RMT!
		
Click to expand...

Average wage for a train driver is £48,500 not a bad salary by any means.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The TT races.
My dad was a biker, went to the TT races every year without fail until he passed, my uncle (his twin brother) still goes.
Never got the bike bug myself but seeing yet another death it just seems crazy that this is still allowed to continue year after year.
		
Click to expand...

You have obviously never met a true racer. They are a strange and hugely selfish breed. Trust me, I know only too well. My dad raced the TT from 1984 to 1989, my two brothers and myself have all raced. I have been to too many funerals from riders at the TT and track racing and road riding too. 

It's the most exhilarating, yet cruel sports. They have made it as safe as they can really with 200mph top speeds. Every single racer knows the risks and every corner could be their last. That's maybe half the buzz?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			Except the risk is only to themselves, so not really like Americans and guns at all.
		
Click to expand...

It was a stretched analogy so you are quite right. It still doesn't make sense though.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 8, 2022)

Plumbing.

I know enough to not have to call one most of the time or annoy Stu. But..... We did our ensuite up about 5 years ago, i fitted a neat concealed shower mixer. Last week, finally the thermostatic cartridge gave up, so i bought a new one. Since then, the damn shower wont start, the pump wont kick in. Anyway, i now find out that the shower pump i have should not work with my mixer full stop!! But its worked for 5 years!!! I have a positive head pump (which my set up needs really) but now need to change it to a universal one... FFS.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Every single racer knows the risks and every corner could be their last. That's maybe half the buzz?
		
Click to expand...

I  myself if I go a tad too fast on my mtb in the local woods so biking is definitely not for me


----------



## D-S (Jun 8, 2022)

LIV contriving to make my experience of browsing this forum worse as well as for exposing naked greed in some players.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 8, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Takes some skill to get your handicap up 10 shots. My golf was awful for about 5 years and I am not sure I increased by more than 5 shots.
		
Click to expand...

Does it? Surely in the new system it only takes 20 poor rounds to get one's handicap up.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Does it? Surely in the new system it only takes 20 poor rounds to get one's handicap up.
		
Click to expand...

Because of the hard cap you can't go up more then 5 shots in a rolling year...


----------



## woofers (Jun 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			The LIV advert taking up the bottom 1/4 of my phone screen.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			It's taking up a good chunk of my desktop screen as well. They did say the were going to be louder 

Click to expand...




AliMc said:



			And causing some of the text to disappear off the side of the screen gtf and take your golfers with you 🙄
		
Click to expand...




Tashyboy said:



			Sweet god Ave just seen. What the hell. 😳😖
		
Click to expand...




D-S said:



			LIV contriving to make my experience of browsing this forum worse as well as for exposing naked greed in some players.
		
Click to expand...

I have just installed the Adblock Pro App (free) onto my iPad and it has done its job…..no more LIV Ads and a clean, clear screen.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Does it? Surely in the new system it only takes 20 poor rounds to get one's handicap up.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, I have not picked up a club since lockdown started so never played under the new system. Only now looking to maybe start again.


----------



## D-S (Jun 8, 2022)

woofers said:



			I have just installed the Adblock Pro App (free) onto my iPad and it has done its job…..no more LIV Ads and a clean, clear screen.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, just done it and it also blocks the ones at the top too. Seems as if putting one overly irritating ad on your site results in all your advertising now not being seen. Not the best business practice.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2022)

The A1 in Northumberland, linking Newcastle to Edinburgh, is largely single carriageway. An 11 mile section from the north end of the town where I live going north was earmarked for duelling some years ago. All designs in, plans approved. 

The upgrade was due to begin in January but for reasons unknown the Dept of transport stopped it and decided to have 'another look'. It's just been announced that this 'look' is going to take a further 6 months. 

Northumberland has been wanting duelling for decades, we finally thought this might be the moment but no.  x 100 (and add a few more)


----------



## bobmac (Jun 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The A1 in Northumberland, linking Newcastle to Edinburgh, is largely single carriageway. An 11 mile section from the north end of the town where I live going north was earmarked for duelling some years ago. All designs in, plans approved.

The upgrade was due to begin in January but for reasons unknown the Dept of transport stopped it and decided to have 'another look'. It's just been announced that this 'look' is going to take a further 6 months.

Northumberland has been wanting duelling for decades, we finally thought this might be the moment but no.  x 100 (and add a few more)
		
Click to expand...

We have a shiny new bypass round Lincoln. It only took 8 years and was 7.5km


----------



## bobmac (Jun 8, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Fair point, I have not picked up a club since lockdown started so never played under the new system. Only now looking to maybe start again.
		
Click to expand...

I was just getting used to the old system


----------



## Red devil (Jun 8, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Average wage for a train driver is £48,500 not a bad salary by any means.
		
Click to expand...

99% of train drivers are in ASLEF who haven't been balloted for strike action. This strike is nothing to do with them. Just clarifying.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The A1 in Northumberland, linking Newcastle to Edinburgh, is largely single carriageway. An 11 mile section from the north end of the town where I live going north was earmarked for duelling some years ago. All designs in, plans approved. 

The upgrade was due to begin in January but for reasons unknown the Dept of transport stopped it and decided to have 'another look'. It's just been announced that this 'look' is going to take a further 6 months. 

Northumberland has been wanting duelling for decades, we finally thought this might be the moment but no.  x 100 (and add a few more)
		
Click to expand...

I am so glad I don’t have to make that journey anymore, horrible drive and a complete joke that a single carriageway is linking two “major” cities.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 8, 2022)

D-S said:



			LIV contriving to make my experience of browsing this forum worse as well as for exposing naked greed in some players.
		
Click to expand...

It's bloody annoying isn't it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2022)

bobmac said:



			We have a shiny new bypass round Lincoln. It only took 8 years and was 7.5km
		
Click to expand...

Crazy isn't it? I know there are parts of Lincolnshire, Norfolk and elsewhere who have similar road horrors, we are not unique. It's dangerous, it's an embarrassment and it is holding back investment in the area, as well as painful to drive on.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The A1 in Northumberland, linking Newcastle to Edinburgh, is largely single carriageway. An 11 mile section from the north end of the town where I live going north was earmarked for duelling some years ago. All designs in, plans approved.

The upgrade was due to begin in January but for reasons unknown the Dept of transport stopped it and decided to have 'another look'. It's just been announced that this 'look' is going to take a further 6 months.

Northumberland has been wanting duelling for decades, we finally thought this might be the moment but no.  x 100 (and add a few more)
		
Click to expand...

Over the last 25 years I have noticed a massive improvement on the A1 from the A14 to Scotch corner. All the roundabouts are gone and it’s all either two or three lanes, and apart from that silly bit at Elkesley it’s all 70mph. I sort of assumed it went all the way to Edinburgh! Disgraceful really we do not have a motorway from London to Edinburgh.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 8, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Over the last 25 years I have noticed a massive improvement on the A1 from the A14 to Scotch corner. All the roundabouts are gone and it’s all either two or three lanes, and apart from that silly bit at Elkesley it’s all 70mph. I sort of assumed it went all the way to Edinburgh! Disgraceful really we do not have a motorway from London to Edinburgh.
		
Click to expand...

I have only driven to Northumberland a couple of times. That part of the A1 is a national disgrace where it is a single lane.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Over the last 25 years I have noticed a massive improvement on the A1 from the A14 to Scotch corner. All the roundabouts are gone and it’s all either two or three lanes, and apart from that silly bit at Elkesley it’s all 70mph. I sort of assumed it went all the way to Edinburgh! Disgraceful really we do not have a motorway from London to Edinburgh.
		
Click to expand...

You get 20 miles north of Newcastle and it’s mainly single carriageway all the way to the border barring a few odd miles of dual carriageway. Shocking.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 8, 2022)

woofers said:



			I have just installed the Adblock Pro App (free) onto my iPad and it has done its job…..no more LIV Ads and a clean, clear screen.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just installed the Adblock Pro on my iPhone but it keeps saying it’s not enabled yet, any idea why?


----------



## Neilds (Jun 8, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			I’ve just installed the Adblock Pro on my iPhone but it keeps saying it’s not enabled yet, any idea why?
		
Click to expand...

Got to settings on your phone, safari then extensions and enable all the Adblock settings


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 8, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Got to settings on your phone, safari then extensions and enable all the Adblock settings
		
Click to expand...

Done it on my iPad and it works a treat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 8, 2022)

Transfer Window


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 8, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			The RMT!
		
Click to expand...

Doing what every responsible Union should do - fight for the wages, rights and working conditions of their members and with the rail unions - the safety of passengers - and if the members want to strike then that is what the Union will likely look to do.  If the members didn't, then the Union wouldn't as the law would not allow it.

But hey - that's possibly a bit too political - as is criticism of the RMT to which it is simply an alternative POV.  If it is over the line then please mods just delete it.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 9, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			You get 20 miles north of Newcastle and it’s mainly single carriageway all the way to the border barring a few odd miles of dual carriageway. Shocking.
		
Click to expand...

From the south .....stay on the A1 until you get to Newcastle then turn left onto the A696 towards Jedburgh/Ponteland. After about 28-30 miles, you join the A68.
This is a lovely road and it's empty and the Woolen Mill in Jedburgh has a lovely cafe and a huge selection of whiskys


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 9, 2022)

bobmac said:



			From the south .....stay on the A1 until you get to Newcastle then turn left onto the A696 towards Jedburgh/Ponteland. After about 28-30 miles, you join the A68.
This is a lovely road and it's empty and the Woolen Mill in Jedburgh has a lovely cafe and a huge selection of whiskys 

View attachment 42977

Click to expand...

Yeah it’s a nice run but I’m at work not on a driving holiday 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Doing what every responsible Union should do - fight for the wages, rights and working conditions of their members and with the rail unions - the safety of passengers - and if the members want to strike then that is what the Union will likely look to do.  If the members didn't, then the Union wouldn't as the law would not allow it.

But hey - that's possibly a bit too political - as is criticism of the RMT to which it is simply an alternative POV.  If it is over the line then please mods just delete it.
		
Click to expand...

I've not looked into it much so I could be wrong - but aren't they partly trying to fight the fact the less staff are required due to technology and more automation in tube stations? I know people don't want to lose their jobs, but at the same time you can't really fight progress can you?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I've not looked into it much so I could be wrong - but aren't they partly trying to fight the fact the less staff are required due to technology and more automation in tube stations? I know people don't want to lose their jobs, but at the same time you can't really fight progress can you?
		
Click to expand...

the problem with the job cuts is laws and how they have been done

a few years ago now fit for the future stations cut the stations on LU to the bear bones.. thats why so many stations are closed now.. for example one of ours was closed this morning because just 1 person was missing (leave) and they didnt have enough staff to legally open (section 12 stations. deep level tube they need certain numbers to open under law after the kings cross fire)

there are stations in the open sections with the gates open and no staff due to these cuts

they mucked up how they did it aswell. they offered people location or grade so a lot took grade as couldnt afford a paycut so for example a supervisor from holborn (of 15 years) was moved to dagenham then wasnt shown around the track to be able to help in a failure so points failure there.. he cant secure them by law

they now want to cut 600 further jobs.. from where exactly? there just isnt any fat to trim anymore


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			the problem with the job cuts is laws and how they have been done

a few years ago now fit for the future stations cut the stations on LU to the bear bones.. thats why so many stations are closed now.. for example one of ours was closed this morning because just 1 person was missing (leave) and they didnt have enough staff to legally open (section 12 stations. deep level tube they need certain numbers to open under law after the kings cross fire)

their are stations in the open sections with the gates open and no staff due to these cuts

they mucked up how they did it aswell. they offered people location or grade so a lot took grade as couldnt afford a paycut so for example a supervisor from holborn (of 15 years) was moved to dagenham then wasnt shown around the track to be able to help in a failure so points failure there.. he cant secure them by law

they now want to cut 600 further jobs.. from where exactly? there just isnt any fat to trim anymore
		
Click to expand...

Fair play. I don't know why they still try it on given that they know now everybody will strike at the drop of a hat.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Fair play. I don't know why they still try it on given that they know now everybody will strike at the drop of a hat. 

Click to expand...

Well you know my view on the RMT and how since Bob passed they have become a union that strikes first option rather than picking battles. I think its made them weaker not stronger tbh. 

You are right that they will strike however the company is not blameless. They have a history of not listening to the unions and the unions will have a strike and then suddenly talks will happen

both of them need head banging together. a reasoned discussion and go from there

but then this the same TFL that brought in a guy to access the company about a decade ago as to where they could make cuts .. he studied the entire company for 6 months... reported back right I can make the savings you want with not one cut to front line staff... oh really? how.. well all these middle managers that you have you dont need you can merge them.. cut some etc..

he was paid off to leave the company.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Well you know my view on the RMT and how since Bob passed they have become a union that strikes first option rather than picking battles. I think its made them weaker not stronger tbh.

You are right that they will strike however the company is not blameless. They have a history of not listening to the unions and the unions will have a strike and then suddenly talks will happen

both of them need head banging together. a reasoned discussion and go from there

but then this the same TFL that brought in a guy to access the company about a decade ago as to where they could make cuts .. he studied the entire company for 6 months... reported back right I can make the savings you want with not one cut to front line staff... oh really? how.. well all these middle managers that you have you dont need you can merge them.. cut some etc..

he was paid off to leave the company.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen ''The Company Men''?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 9, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Doing what every responsible Union should do - fight for the wages, rights and working conditions of their members and with the rail unions - the safety of passengers - and if the members want to strike then that is what the Union will likely look to do.  If the members didn't, then the Union wouldn't as the law would not allow it.

But hey - that's possibly a bit too political - as is criticism of the RMT to which it is simply an alternative POV.  If it is over the line then please mods just delete it.
		
Click to expand...

you make it political if you want. It was my random irritation. Maybe it should your "things that gladden the heart". But major disruption to people's lives and the economy, and Glastenbury etc etc are things that annoy me when initiated by militant unions


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 9, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Have you seen ''The Company Men''?
		
Click to expand...

I havent no.. any good? just seen the cast.. alfeck .. TLJ and cosner? sounds good


----------



## bobmac (Jun 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I havent no.. any good? just seen the cast.. alfeck .. TLJ and cosner? sounds good
		
Click to expand...

It's about a board of directors who keep sacking their workers to increase profits and get them bigger bonuses.
I won't spoil the plot but the romance between Kevin Cosner and TLJ was a surprise


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2022)

They keep advertising this LIV golf thing as being in London. It's not in London it's in bloody Hemel Hempstead!


----------



## cliveb (Jun 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			they now want to cut 600 further jobs.. from where exactly? there just isnt any fat to trim anymore
		
Click to expand...

Surely there's plenty of fat to trim... *cough* management *cough*


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			They keep advertising this LIV golf thing as being in London. It's not in London it's in bloody Hemel Hempstead!
		
Click to expand...

London Luton airport , London southend airport

will be london paris airport soon


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 9, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Surely there's plenty of fat to trim... *cough* management *cough*
		
Click to expand...

Plenty, I believe there is some shake up coming today of management .. but will never be as drastic as it needs


----------



## cliveb (Jun 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			They keep advertising this LIV golf thing as being in London. It's not in London it's in bloody Hemel Hempstead!
		
Click to expand...

Always amused that the people who want to big up Centurion say it's in St Albans - sounds much more salubrious than Hemel. Bit like how they try and pretend The Grove isn't in Watford.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I've not looked into it much so I could be wrong - but aren't they partly trying to fight the fact the less staff are required due to technology and more automation in tube stations? I know people don't want to lose their jobs, but at the same time you can't really fight progress can you?
		
Click to expand...

prime example this morning

incident on a station.. takes longer than before for staff to be able to assist so less of them.. meaning train is delayed by 5 mins for example instead of 2 .. then BTP  are requested but due to police cuts they take longer to get there

hell the other day we had something with a suspected knife on a train someone had to flag down a met officer driving past to get assistance


----------



## Mudball (Jun 9, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			prime example this morning

incident on a station.. takes longer than before for staff to be able to assist so less of them.. meaning train is delayed by 5 mins for example instead of 2 .. then BTP  are requested but due to police cuts they take longer to get there

hell the other day we had something with a suspected knife on a train someone had to flag down a met officer driving past to get assistance
		
Click to expand...

I thnk tubes are overrated... they should rip them off completely and convert the tunnels into boris bike superhighways or hyperloop.   no tube, no strike. 

Since pandemic, i try and avoid london.   If i get in, then i try and try and walk along the river or somethin (if within 30 mins from waterloo).


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2022)

The horrible little bastid kids on any of the Kinder adverts.
They just grab whatever treat is being offered to them and start scoffing it.
No "please" or "thank you".
If they were my kids, the treat would immediately be taken back off them and their little buttock cheeks would be red raw.....😡😡😡😡


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 9, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			The horrible little bastid kids on any of the Kinder adverts.
They just grab whatever treat is being offered to them and start scoffing it.
No "please" or "thank you".
If they were my kids, the treat would immediately be taken back off them and their little buttock cheeks would be red raw.....😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

You are obviously feeling better!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2022)

We are told to be concerned that our civil service is 96,000 heads larger than it was 5 or 6 years ago.  I wonder why that is the case  and I wonder how the number of jobs in in CS is going to be cut to 2015/16 levels given that one very obvious reason why they are required today.  Or maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 9, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We are told to be concerned that our civil service is 96,000 heads larger than it was 5 or 6 years ago.  I wonder why that is the case  and I wonder how the number of jobs in in CS is going to be cut to 2015/16 levels given that one very obvious reason why they are required today.  Or maybe I am missing something.
		
Click to expand...

It is not our fault, we wanted to keep the numbers don to 2015/16... but those across the channel wont allow us..


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			You are obviously feeling better!
		
Click to expand...

😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## AliMc (Jun 9, 2022)

bobmac said:



			From the south .....stay on the A1 until you get to Newcastle then turn left onto the A696 towards Jedburgh/Ponteland. After about 28-30 miles, you join the A68.
This is a lovely road and it's empty and the Woolen Mill in Jedburgh has a lovely cafe and a huge selection of whiskys

View attachment 42977

Click to expand...

Spot on bobmac, I use the A68 to get down to The Roxburghe from East Lothian, a great driving road !


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2022)

This is kind of funny as well as annoying to be honest. I was just checking our player registrations for the Sunday footy team, and one player is showing as suspended, even though he's never got a card. I emailed them to ask what's going on. The response says that his former team has folded and they were severely in debt so the debt has been shared between all of their most recent registered players, and he'll have to pay £67 to clear his suspension. Are they having a laugh?  Who's going to pay that? He's not even played for them in at least two years. I think quite a few players will be playing under new names next season...


----------



## Mudball (Jun 9, 2022)

In the middle of the day, my perfectly working UK keyboard has gone AWOL..... now every time i press the GBP sign, all i get is #### .. or the @ shows up as " " " ".   Blistering Barn@!$##$%#^


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2022)

Mudball said:



			In the middle of the day, my perfectly working UK keyboard has gone AWOL..... now every time i press the GBP sign, all i get is #### .. or the @ shows up as " " " ".   Blistering Barn@!$##$%#^
		
Click to expand...

Methinks that you've toggled to US Key board.  Used to irritate the bejeezus out of me and I can't remember how to toggle it back.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 10, 2022)

On the way to Gatwick for a much-needed holiday and being rear-ended by a lorry.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 10, 2022)

Nothing new, but, the amount of pain I'm currently in as a 35-year-old who just played football on Wednesday and Thursday. My right adductor has gone with pain in the thigh and hamstring, my left calf gone as well, and somehow I have a 6 inch long bruise on my left shin and can't even remember why. I know I should rest more but also feel like I've only got a couple of years left until I won't be playing at all anymore so I don't want to miss any games now. Not playing until next Thursday now though so hopefully recover a bit in a week. 

Hopefully the 18-hole walk tomorrow will do it some good.


----------



## chellie (Jun 10, 2022)

cliveb said:



			On the way to Gatwick for a much-needed holiday and being rear-ended by a lorry.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no. Hope you are all ok.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 10, 2022)

Body in bits, climbed 5 turbines yesterday and I’m literally as stiff as a board, I really need to get fit 😥


----------



## BrianM (Jun 10, 2022)

Kids clothes, some shorts, T-shirts and 2 pairs of pyjamas £97 😳😳


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2022)

cliveb said:



			On the way to Gatwick for a much-needed holiday and being rear-ended by a lorry.
		
Click to expand...

You and yours all okay?
Hopefully you made the flight, if so, have a great time.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 10, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Methinks that you've toggled to US Key board.  Used to irritate the bejeezus out of me and I can't remember how to toggle it back.
		
Click to expand...

Reboot.. fixes everything


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jun 10, 2022)

"Mickleson"


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 10, 2022)

I hope you get my point.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 10, 2022)

Slime said:



			You and yours all okay?
Hopefully you made the flight, if so, have a great time.  

Click to expand...

Yes thanks. No injuries, and car was still driveable, despite a totalled tailgate.

Next irritation on the holiday: arrived in Reykjavik and spent £62 on 2 pizzas and beers


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Yes thanks. No injuries, and car was still driveable, despite a totalled tailgate.

Next irritation on the holiday: *arrived in Reykjavik and spent £62 on 2 pizzas and beers *

Click to expand...

I think I'd sooner be rear ended by a truck!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 10, 2022)

That there isn’t a daily cap on posts for members on the forum. 20 is plenty, as they say.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 11, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			That there isn’t a daily cap on posts for members on the forum. 20 is plenty, as they say.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what they're posting....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 11, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			That there isn’t a daily cap on posts for members on the forum. 20 is plenty, as they say.
		
Click to expand...

There is a precedent for this and it’s widely known
We have 2 active members on a 20 a day limit ( not smokes) as going back several years, each were posting over 100 a day and basically dominating the forum.

I’m not seeing anyone in the same bracket at the mo, but feel free to PM me if you would like me to review it 👍


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 11, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There is a precedent for this and it’s widely known
We have 2 active members on a 20 a day limit ( not smokes) as going back several years, each were posting over 100 a day and basically dominating the forum.

I’m not seeing anyone in the same bracket at the mo, but feel free to PM me if you would like me to review it 👍
		
Click to expand...

Aha! I have of course heard of that but thought that had been temporary limits. 

Nah, it’s nothing more than an irritation. Just think that a general cap could probably increase the quality of posts when the forum isn’t used as a light version of a chat room.


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2022)

Being unable to login to the DP World Tour website, anyone else having an issue?
I have nowhere to enter any password information etc..
I just get the following blank white box!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 11, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



View attachment 43014

I hope you get my point.
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder why they had picked that day myself.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			you make it political if you want. It was my random irritation. Maybe it should your "things that gladden the heart". But major disruption to people's lives and the economy, and Glastenbury etc etc are things that annoy me when initiated by militant unions
		
Click to expand...

So you having a dig at unions isn't political but someone defending them is?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			So you having a dig at unions isn't political but someone defending them is? 

Click to expand...

It's his random irritation it is therefore unquestionable even in its hypocrisy


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 11, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m not seeing anyone in the same bracket at the mo,
		
Click to expand...

Should have gone to Specsavers? 😉


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 11, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			So you having a dig at unions isn't political but someone defending them is? 

Click to expand...

back in your box.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			It's his random irritation it is therefore unquestionable even in its hypocrisy
		
Click to expand...

Go join the picket line


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Go join the picket line
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 11, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			back in your box.
		
Click to expand...

Classy as always.


----------



## IainP (Jun 11, 2022)

The PGA Tour vs LIV Series becoming all tribal for some, like football rivals 😖😴
Of course share opinions (a sensible amount of times). Ultimately this will all play out globally without being influenced by endless squabbling on here (IMO)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2022)

Easyjet, yes I know, but it's the quickest and cheapest way to get to Bristol from up here and I need to go. If you want cabin luggage now you have to pay. Otherwise it's effectively a fairly empty back pack. 

Okay, accept that but it's easier to order a gin and tonic in a fancy pub than book with them now. They are constantly trying to upsell rather than give honest, clear info about what you want, how to book it.

The only happy thing, they sent me a customer satisfaction survey afterwards 🤣. Great therapy.


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Easyjet, yes I know, but it's the quickest and cheapest way to get to Bristol from up here and I need to go. If you want cabin luggage now you have to pay. Otherwise it's effectively a fairly empty back pack.

Okay, accept that but it's easier to order a gin and tonic in a fancy pub than book with them now. They are constantly trying to upsell rather than give honest, clear info about what you want, how to book it.

The only happy thing, they sent me a customer satisfaction survey afterwards 🤣. Great therapy.
		
Click to expand...


thats the least of your problems the amount of flights theyve been cancelling lately


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			thats the least of your problems the amount of flights theyve been cancelling lately
		
Click to expand...

They seem to be fairly steady internally and from Newcastle. Saying that, keep reading this thread around 24th June and you will find out if I'm mistaken 😄


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They seem to be fairly steady internally and from Newcastle. Saying that, keep reading this thread around 24th June and you will find out if I'm mistaken 😄
		
Click to expand...

Very different story out of Luton lately thats for sure, fingers xxx'ed


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			Very different story out of Luton lately thats for sure, fingers xxx'ed
		
Click to expand...

They largely pulled out of Newcastle during covid. The flights they have left from there should be manageable whereas isn't luton their main base? More flights, more problems......

It could all go wrong, we fly in August with TUI who are bombing right now 🙄, but so far Newcastle seems to be escaping the worst of it.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 12, 2022)

Bloody HP wireless printer... showing offline/not connected etc...   even though it is about 2m away from my laptop and on the same network.  Still cant see it.  have rebooted about 8 times already.
Can print from phone but not from laptop...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 12, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Bloody HP wireless printer... showing offline/not connected etc...   even though it is about 2m away from my laptop and on the same network.  Still cant see it.  have rebooted about 8 times already.
Can print from phone but not from laptop...
		
Click to expand...

On the laptop, go to printers @ devices and see if it is listed, it might be you have the old printer as default and it’s looking for it


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 12, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Bloody HP wireless printer... showing offline/not connected etc...   even though it is about 2m away from my laptop and on the same network.  Still cant see it.  have rebooted about 8 times already.
Can print from phone but not from laptop...
		
Click to expand...

you might be as well deleting it and adding it again on the laptop.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 12, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			On the laptop, go to printers @ devices and see if it is listed, it might be you have the old printer as default and it’s looking for it
		
Click to expand...

no change in my printer set up since last time i printed...   my default printer is my office printer in London.  I am assuming, it is not spewing out paper everytime i hit print from home  




rudebhoy said:



			you might be as well deleting it and adding it again on the laptop.
		
Click to expand...

I might have to do that..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 12, 2022)

Ok but when you hit “print” does the correct printer come up on the list?


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Bloody HP wireless printer... showing offline/not connected etc...   even though it is about 2m away from my laptop and on the same network.  Still cant see it.  have rebooted about 8 times already.
Can print from phone but not from laptop...
		
Click to expand...

My HP printed did exactly the same even when connected by a USB


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 12, 2022)

bobmac said:



			We have a shiny new bypass round Lincoln. It only took 8 years and was 7.5km
		
Click to expand...

Huh, our "bypass" was argued for for years and got built oooo I dunno 20 years ago, it ends at the bottom on the town and bypasses not one jot of Macclesfield. Apparently they ran out of money so that's where it ended. It causes a 30 minute delay in travelling out of town at peak times. Utter clowns we have had running our council for years and their offspring are all there ballsing things up as I type.


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2022)

Selling a fridge and freezer and had a buyer for the freezer.
They were supposed to pick it up yesterday but “something came up” so agreed they’d collect today
Not heard a word from them all day so  I need to relist it


----------



## Mudball (Jun 12, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok but when you hit “print” does the correct printer come up on the list?
		
Click to expand...

its all listed... and shows a big 'offline' sign..  i can feel it purring behind me


----------



## Mudball (Jun 12, 2022)

Monthly Operations Meeting...  4 hours of life you never get back (every month)


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 12, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Monthly Operations Meeting...  4 hours of life you never get back (every month)
		
Click to expand...

Don’t you just love the way companies employ managers for specific roles then hold meetings so that other managers can interfere by giving advice to said managers who were employed for their skills in doing the job. Meetings used to drive me nuts…. Hey, let’s come up with a great idea then have half a dozen managers sit around a table and dilute the good idea.

Just let people do their job, and if they hit a road block they can then ask for help. 4.5 years retired and it still grinds my gears.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 12, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Don’t you just love the way companies employ managers for specific roles then hold meetings so that other managers can interfere by giving advice to said managers who were employed for their skills in doing the job. Meetings used to drive me nuts…. Hey, let’s come up with a great idea then have half a dozen managers sit around a table and dilute the good idea.

Just let people do their job, and if they hit a road block they can then ask for help. 4.5 years retired and it still grinds my gears.
		
Click to expand...

We have people who do nothing but meetings. They make themselves look busy, but are really just wasting everyone’s time. 

I get invited to so many meetings with no agenda or required outcome. I just decline them.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 12, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			We have people who do nothing but meetings. They make themselves look busy, but are really just wasting everyone’s time.

I get invited to so many meetings with no agenda or required outcome. I just decline them.
		
Click to expand...

… and these days on Teams, people don’t switch on videos… so you are speaking to AB or CD or EF… could just be a radio


----------



## Mudball (Jun 13, 2022)

Was i supposed to know who rebel wilson is? i only looked it up after the news broke.  My celebrity quotient is very low


----------



## chellie (Jun 13, 2022)

Want to book an Airbnb. Currently on live chat with them as I have no valid photo ID so can't verify my identity. Seems to be this host needs that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2022)

chellie said:



			Want to book an Airbnb. Currently on live chat with them as I have no valid photo ID so can't verify my identity. Seems to be this host needs that.
		
Click to expand...

No passport or driving licence? You must be in a select band of people in the country .


----------



## chellie (Jun 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No passport or driving licence? You must be in a select band of people in the country .
		
Click to expand...

Expired passport and paper driving licence that is still valid. same for HID.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 13, 2022)

chellie said:



			Want to book an Airbnb. Currently on live chat with them as I have no valid photo ID so can't verify my identity. Seems to be this host needs that.
		
Click to expand...

this wsa interesting.. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536129844773367814


----------



## IainP (Jun 13, 2022)

chellie said:



			Expired passport and paper driving licence that is still valid. same for HID.
		
Click to expand...

Have challenged similar before, an expired passport is not valid for overseas travel but why does it cease to be suitable to ID your identity (if recognisable by the picture)


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 13, 2022)

Tumble dryer is completely broken now 

Annoying , new one arrives Wednesday

Wonder how much washing will be back logged lol lucky it's sunny I guess


----------



## chellie (Jun 13, 2022)

IainP said:



			Have challenged similar before, an expired passport is not valid for overseas travel but why does it cease to be suitable to ID your identity (if recognisable by the picture)
		
Click to expand...

Tried again and they won't accept it.

Going to bite the bullet and renew the passports. We had planned to and then covid hit so just haven't bothered.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 13, 2022)

chellie said:



			Tried again and they won't accept it.

Going to bite the bullet and renew the passports. We had planned to and then covid hit so just haven't bothered.
		
Click to expand...

While your at it £20 to upgrade to a photo driving licence .. so much simpler to carry around incase of post office or other annoying places


----------



## chellie (Jun 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			While your at it £20 to upgrade to a photo driving licence .. so much simpler to carry around incase of post office or other annoying places
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooo. I have had my paper driving licence for a long time. It still looks like new. I will not change it until I have to.


----------



## Slime (Jun 13, 2022)

chellie said:



			Nooooooooooooo. I have had my paper driving licence for a long time. It still looks like new. I will not change it until I have to.
		
Click to expand...

Same as that ....................................... except mine's held together by sellotape.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 13, 2022)

chellie said:



			Nooooooooooooo. I have had my paper driving licence for a long time. It still looks like new. I will not change it until I have to.
		
Click to expand...

I renewed ours when we moved home... one interesting thing is that it all requires the same photo and you have the option to reuse ur passport one.  All happens magically behind the scenes from Skynet


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 13, 2022)

chellie said:



			Nooooooooooooo. I have had my paper driving licence for a long time. It still looks like new. I will not change it until I have to.
		
Click to expand...

Will make it easier to vote now we need Id


----------



## chellie (Jun 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Will make it easier to vote now we need Id
		
Click to expand...

Don't for postal votes


----------



## Mudball (Jun 14, 2022)

Whoever thought ending EV subsidy is a good idea...   i was looking to swap a car out... so some subsidies for switching would have been good.. but,.. 

Same lop sided logic when it comes to Solar panels. 

On a brighter side, our council did something interesting ... group buying of Solar >> solar Together.    I missed the deadline as i was not aware.  now waiting for it to reopen


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2022)

Knowing I was off this Monday, I worked ahead and did all of my Monday actions on Friday so I wouldn't be overdue on anything.

This morning I still have a bunch of stuff showing overdue - people will literally submitting documents at 10 and 11pm Friday and the system still says it's due Monday. What is wrong with people?


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 14, 2022)

chellie said:



			Nooooooooooooo. I have had my paper driving licence for a long time. It still looks like new. I will not change it until I have to.
		
Click to expand...

I still have my paper licence, in addition to the plastic licence, which sit in my grandfathers driving licence wallet that must be over 70 years old.  
I had to get a replacement when I moved to Scotland about 18 years ago.  And before anyone asks, I didn't need my passport to make that move.
As well as my passport, I also have my photo on my bus pass.  The "benefit" of being old(ish).


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 14, 2022)

chellie said:



			Nooooooooooooo. I have had my paper driving licence for a long time. It still looks like new. I will not change it until I have to.
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own - but I've never got this way of thinking.  After all, it's only a driving licence. It's its function that counts, not the actual object?


----------



## Neilds (Jun 14, 2022)

chellie said:



			Nooooooooooooo. I have had my paper driving licence for a long time. It still looks like new. I will not change it until I have to.
		
Click to expand...

Never moved house then?


----------



## chellie (Jun 14, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Never moved house then?
		
Click to expand...

Not for nearly 30 years.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 14, 2022)

chellie said:



			Not for nearly 30 years.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey - I've had about a dozen addresses in that time (but was in RAF for 30+ years)


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 14, 2022)

chellie said:



			Not for nearly 30 years.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve moved 17 times in the last 30 years.



Neilds said:



			Blimey - I've had about a dozen addresses in that time (but was in RAF for 30+ years) 

Click to expand...

Pah, 34 times in 63 years for me. TBH, I wish I had put roots down 40 years ago. There’s very few long time friends due to all the moving around.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 14, 2022)

Paper Straws 🤬


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 14, 2022)

In the midst of building a garden office/workshop and spent the weekend first fixing the electrics. All cables run and then yesterday plasterboard up on all the walls and sockets cut out and installed. All looking good. 

Continuity test on first radial all went fine, each socket returning good values. Then very last socket on radial 2… open loop, no continuity but it’s only a short run from the socket before and it’s testing fine. Can’t see for the life of me why it and only it is failing tests. Cables now behind plasterboard as well 🤦.

My fault for thinking it was all going well.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 14, 2022)

I usually complain weekly about Kay Burley. Well the Scottish guy on Sky News is equally as bad, possibly worse. he was interviewing The Foreign Secretary today and interrupted continually. She kept so calm but I was exhausted listening  to him.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 14, 2022)

Attention seekers at work, bore off.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 14, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			In the midst of building a garden office/workshop and spent the weekend first fixing the electrics. All cables run and then yesterday plasterboard up on all the walls and sockets cut out and installed. All looking good.

Continuity test on first radial all went fine, each socket returning good values. Then very last socket on radial 2… open loop, no continuity but it’s only a short run from the socket before and it’s testing fine. Can’t see for the life of me why it and only it is failing tests. Cables now behind plasterboard as well 🤦.

My fault for thinking it was all going well.
		
Click to expand...

I know the horse is three fields away but if you only run the cables horizontally or vertically from each box then it’s easy to avoid with your plasterboard fixings. (Also if you had wired it in a ring then you could have ditched the bad bit and turned it into two radials)


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 14, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			I know the horse is three fields away but if you only run the cables horizontally or vertically from each box then it’s easy to avoid with your plasterboard fixings. (Also if you had wired it in a ring then you could have ditched the bad bit and turned it into two radials)
		
Click to expand...

All cables are run externally, protected by the larch cladding. To clarify I meant that the plasterboard was all in where the cables come through the insulation so would be hard to get them back out through the insulation and out to the back. 

Installed it as two radials specifically due to the distance between each last socket.

I did take a breath and went back out to have a look and the second last socket has a damaged earth terminal on one side meaning that the earth running to the last socket wasn’t connecting to the rest of the radial. 

Swapped the socket out and all good. Insulation test passed and now just the lighting circuits to test.


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2022)

My body clock thinking that waking up at 4am is perfectly acceptable


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 15, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			I usually complain weekly about Kay Burley. Well the Scottish guy on Sky News is equally as bad, possibly worse. he was interviewing The Foreign Secretary today and interrupted continually. She kept so calm but I was exhausted listening  to him.
		
Click to expand...

Was she answering the questions being put…or doing what they normally do…


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 15, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Was she answering the questions being put…or doing what they normally do…
		
Click to expand...

She was doing well. However as I said initially he was continually interrupting, over talking and objectionable in his line of questioning.

Unfortunately these people who think they have the “Paxman, Robin Day technique” should realise they make little/ no progress and the interviewees usually have been trained and, not on this occasion, avoid a direct answer.
Overall, generally, very little progress is made with the interview.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 15, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			She was doing well. However as I said initially he was continually interrupting, over talking and objectionable in his line of questioning.

Unfortunately these people who think they have the “Paxman, Robin Day technique” should realise they make little/ no progress and the interviewees usually have been trained and, not on this occasion, avoid a direct answer.
Overall, generally, very little progress is made with the interview.
		
Click to expand...

Was a car crash of an interview..  twitter was in full force with both sides claiming 'victory'... always fun when you follow both sides..


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2022)

Monkeypox being renamed as it’s discriminatory


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 15, 2022)

Grumpy git posts on Gladden The Heart thread.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			Monkeypox being renamed as it’s discriminatory
		
Click to expand...

If that's insulting to monkeys, then presumably they'll have to do the same for chickenpox.
Chickens have feelings too.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 15, 2022)

cliveb said:



			If that's insulting to monkeys, then presumably they'll have to do the same for chickenpox.
Chickens have feelings too.
		
Click to expand...

I like a good chicken filling… coronation chicken or Pesto chicken for me..


----------



## Mudball (Jun 15, 2022)

Our Loft drop down has popped open yesterday… nothing was done and it happened on it last own. Went up into the loft and it is an oven in there. 
the door refuses to shut now … not sure what is happening with it…. Am going to try again after the heat wave


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2022)

George Ezra with his awful A,B,C,D rinse and repeat chord progressions from 50 years ago 🙉


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 16, 2022)

Having to send in additional information for the affordability check for a mortgage application to make sure that I can afford to pay £950 per month in mortgage repayments. I've been paying £975 per month in rent for the last 4 years and paying £1100 per month in rent for the three years before that. I think I might be able to afford a lower amount for the mortgage.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 16, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Having to send in additional information for the affordability check for a mortgage application to make sure that I can afford to pay £950 per month in mortgage repayments. I've been paying £975 per month in rent for the last 4 years and paying £1100 per month in rent for the three years before that. I think I might be able to afford a lower amount for the mortgage.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to the lender, other bills such as lecky and gas, petrol and food have gone up massively so I think they have a right to ask.

Not that I am against your right to be irritated 😀


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 16, 2022)

Paul McGinley.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 16, 2022)

H


Jimaroid said:



			Paul McGinley.
		
Click to expand...

Has he mentioned the Ryder Cup yet?


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 16, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Has he mentioned the Ryder Cup yet?
		
Click to expand...

Only all the time.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 16, 2022)

Tom Hanks says if he was offered the role of a gay man (as in Philadelphia) today, he wouldn't take it - this whole issue again that gay characters have to be played by gay men and so on all of a sudden. What is this rubbish? It's called acting isn't it?? And these people with the same breath will tell you there should be a black James Bond. Make your minds up. You wouldn't prevent a gay actor from playing a straight role so it should work both ways!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 16, 2022)

Tesco. 4-5 our shop due 

Still waiting 

Apparently it's on the way still, before midnight would be nice


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			H


Has he mentioned the Ryder Cup yet?
		
Click to expand...




Jimaroid said:



			Only all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Can you imagine if anyone watching is playing a drinking game with that as one of the phrases 😳🤪


----------



## Mudball (Jun 17, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Paul McGinley.
		
Click to expand...

has he said why Rory is lucky/unlucky with that shot..


----------



## Mudball (Jun 17, 2022)

Near collision… came up to T-junction on a B-road wanting to turn right. Clear on left hand side. Suv approaching from RHS, and signalling to turn left into my lane. So waited to see it slow down a bit and he was to turn.

As soon as it started to turn , I entered the junction and cut across. Bleeping jeepers as there was a Porsche who was tailgating the SUV and emerged from the shadows. It was completely hidden behind the suv when it was approaching the t-junction. Must be a serious tailgate and driving partially on the wrong side of the road. 

I only saw it went across the road. He/she floored it and must have missed my car by not much. Lesson learnt for everyone.


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2022)

Paul Pogba ........................... what a pompous, arrogant, self-important arse!


----------



## GB72 (Jun 17, 2022)

Could be in any number of sections. On the plus side, the Premiership Rugby final is on regular TV as well as BT Sport but, just to show the regard that club rugby has, it is only deemed worthy to be on ITV4. 

Now it may be that BT Sport agreed to share the rights on the condition that it was not on a main channel but still, a massive game, 2 top sides, about half of the England team playing and the live coverage only warrants ITV 4.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Tom Hanks says if he was offered the role of a gay man (as in Philadelphia) today, he wouldn't take it - this whole issue again that gay characters have to be played by gay men and so on all of a sudden. What is this rubbish? It's called acting isn't it?? And these people with the same breath will tell you there should be a black James Bond. Make your minds up. You wouldn't prevent a gay actor from playing a straight role so it should work both ways!
		
Click to expand...

I’d simply say that a non-gay person has little or no understanding of what it is like to be; to think; and to be treated for being gay.  Non-gay individuals have few, if any, of the very specific issues gay folk have to deal with, in fact the issues non-gay folk have are generally common across all gender or sexual orientation.  I’d suggest that this makes it harder for a non-gay actor to get into the mindset of a gay character.  The opposite much less the case.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’d simply say that a non-gay person has little or no understanding of what it is like to be; to think; and to be treated for being gay.  Non-gay individuals have few, if any, of the very specific issues gay folk have to deal with, in fact the issues non-gay folk have are generally common across all gender or sexual orientation.
		
Click to expand...

And if that's the case they probably wouldn't get the part as they wouldn't be able to play it convincingly. It's the film-makers choice who they hire for roles. If they think it'll be a better portrayal to get a gay actor, then of course they should do that. All I'm saying is, I don't like this growing theory that it's wrong for a straight man to play a gay character. If he's a good enough actor to portray it then I don't see why it's an issue. As I said, if you reverse it and said a gay actor shouldn't be able to play a straight man, there would be outrage - the example I always like to give is Neil Patrick Harris in How I Met Your Mother, he played a womanising heterosexual brilliantly in that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			And if that's the case they probably wouldn't get the part as they wouldn't be able to play it convincingly. It's the film-makers choice who they hire for roles. If they think it'll be a better portrayal to get a gay actor, then of course they should do that. All I'm saying is, I don't like this growing theory that it's wrong for a straight man to play a gay character. If he's a good enough actor to portray it then I don't see why it's an issue. As I said, if you reverse it and said a gay actor shouldn't be able to play a straight man, there would be outrage - the example I always like to give is Neil Patrick Harris in How I Met Your Mother, he played a womanising heterosexual brilliantly in that.
		
Click to expand...

The clue is in the title of the job, actor. They pretend. Should Daniel Craig have been Bond when he has no concept of what it is like to kill someone, as far as I know, Johnny Depp has probably never run an industrial chocolate factory, Chris Pratt has never actually trained a dinosaur, has Tom Hanks ever flown a 747? It's all make believe. The idea that you have to 'be' the part is a nonsense.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 17, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The clue is in the title of the job, actor. They pretend. Should Daniel Craig have been Bond when he has no concept of what it is like to kill someone, as far as I know, Johnny Depp has probably never run an industrial chocolate factory, Chris Pratt has never actually trained a dinosaur, has Tom Hanks ever flown a 747? It's all make believe. The idea that you have to 'be' the part is a nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

It would make casting psychotic serial killers interesting 🤔


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 17, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The clue is in the title of the job, actor. They pretend. Should Daniel Craig have been Bond when he has no concept of what it is like to kill someone, as far as I know, Johnny Depp has probably never run an industrial chocolate factory, Chris Pratt has never actually trained a dinosaur, has Tom Hanks ever flown a 747? It's all make believe. The idea that you have to 'be' the part is a nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha great answer 😂


----------



## bobmac (Jun 17, 2022)

Are you saying David Tennant wasn't/wont be from the future?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 17, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			It would make casting psychotic serial killers interesting 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Were there as few gay actors as there are ex-psychotic killer or ex-spy actors then maybe, but as there are stacks of gay actors then why not simply use a gay actor, having the advantages and insights any such actor will have playing a gay character, rather than use a ‘star’ for box office purposes.

Besides, in this case the views are those of Tom Hanks rather than any mandate being handed down to casting directors.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 17, 2022)

I guess that you then have a tough decision to make. Do you use the massive appeal and star power of someone like Hanks to get the message of the film across to as wide an audience as possible or do you hire someone lesser known but more appropriate for the roll and risk the film not being seen by as many people as possible. Sadly great performances do not always translate to bigger audiences but star names ensure a certain level.


----------



## RichA (Jun 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Were there as few gay actors as there are ex-psychotic killer or ex-spy actors then maybe, but as there are stacks of gay actors then why not simply use a gay actor, having the advantages and insights any such actor will have playing a gay character, rather than use a ‘star’ for box office purposes.

Besides, in this case the views are those of Tom Hanks rather than any mandate being handed down to casting directors.
		
Click to expand...

I have no opinion either way on the subject being discussed, but do you think there were many gay actors queuing up to play Dennis Nilsen when David Tennant got the gig?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I guess that you then have a tough decision to make. Do you use the massive appeal and star power of someone like Hanks to get the message of the film across to as wide an audience as possible or do you hire someone lesser known but more appropriate for the roll and risk the film not being seen by as many people as possible. Sadly great performances do not always translate to bigger audiences but star names ensure a certain level.
		
Click to expand...

…which would have been the case when Philadelphia was made and released in 1993 and so therefore not that many years after AIDS began to spread across the gay community.  This film with Hanks in the lead playing the role superbly may well have made many change their views about gay men infected with AIDS because we should not forget the way that community were spoken about at the time, and how they were shunned by many.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…which would have been the case when Philadelphia was made and released in 1993 and so therefore not that many years after AIDS began to spread across the gay community.  This film with Hanks in the lead playing the role superbly may well have made many change their views about gay men infected with AIDS because we should not forget the way that community were spoken about at the time, and how they were shunned by many.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much what I was alluding to but, the again, back in the early 90's people would not have batted an eyelid if an actor played a character of a different sexual orientation, nationality or even colour.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Were there as few gay actors as there are ex-psychotic killer or ex-spy actors then maybe, but as there are stacks of gay actors then why not simply use a gay actor, having the advantages and insights any such actor will have playing a gay character, rather than use a ‘star’ for box office purposes.

Besides, in this case the views are those of Tom Hanks rather than any mandate being handed down to casting directors.
		
Click to expand...

I don't suppose we'll know how many psychotic killer actors there are, it's not something that they are likely to promote. 

The volume of the resource is not the point though, although I suspect you already know that, it's that to act a part (that is to make believe - it's not really real, you know) do you actually have to have experience of something? The _best actor_ should get the role, the one that plays the part most convincingly is the one that should get the part, regardless.


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Could be in any number of sections. On the plus side, the Premiership Rugby final is on regular TV as well as BT Sport but, just to show the regard that club rugby has, it is only deemed worthy to be on ITV4.

Now it may be that BT Sport agreed to share the rights on the condition that it was not on a main channel but still, *a massive game, 2 top sides, about half of the England team playing and the live coverage only warrants ITV 4*.
		
Click to expand...

It's just a case of supply and demand.
It only warrants being on ITV4 because it's not of sufficient interest to enough people.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Could be in any number of sections. On the plus side, the Premiership Rugby final is on regular TV as well as BT Sport but, just to show the regard that club rugby has, it is only deemed worthy to be on ITV4.

Now it may be that BT Sport agreed to share the rights on the condition that it was not on a main channel but still, a massive game, 2 top sides, about half of the England team playing and the live coverage only warrants ITV 4.
		
Click to expand...

So it's getting shown free to air rather than a pay channel but that's wrong because it's the wrong free to air channel; you'd only be happy if it bumped Royal Ascot from the main channel?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 17, 2022)

EasyJet has just cancelled  a flight which was going out on my birthday. Saw a similar time with Ryanair, around £25 more expensive. Took it but Ryanair was ‘thinking’ or my IPad  was and it would not accept.

Had to start again and other people were booking and now increased by a further £25 which makes it a round £100 for 2 of us.

I know it is not going to happen but it would be reasonable for EasyJet to pay the difference.

Also do not understand how flight companies can cancel, within their T and C’s within certain timescales but customers cannot.


What a mess The Airline Industry/ Airports are in at present. Cannot see it being resolved for a long time. The CEO @Heathrow said as much this week. It is called PLANNING.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			So it's getting shown free to air rather than a pay channel but that's wrong because it's the wrong free to air channel; you'd only be happy if it bumped Royal Ascot from the main channel? 

Click to expand...

As I have said before, just because I am randomly irritated, it does not mean that my irritataion is rational. I appreciate the standing of club rugby in the grander scheme of things. Part of the irritation is that the channels are crying out for international rugby matches but the club game does not benefit from that coverage in the way it should. Personal feeling is that any contract to show the 6 Nations or any other international matches should be tied to an obligation to show a number of peak time club matches. The club matches on Channel 4 this year actually got decent figures. 

As I said, this could be posted in many areas including things that gladden the heart as it is at least on free to air TV (note the first line of my post stating just this) and further note that the irritation is the regard in which club rugby is held especially bearing in mind the desire to broadcast the international game. Part of that was that i did not even know there was an ITV4 and part was the fact that this is being kept off ITV2 by a bad dance movie and ITV3 by Murder She Wrote.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			As I have said before, just because I am randomly irritated, it does not mean that my irritataion is rational. I appreciate the standing of club rugby in the grander scheme of things. Part of the irritation is that the channels are crying out for international rugby matches but the club game does not benefit from that coverage in the way it should. Personal feeling is that any contract to show the 6 Nations or any other international matches should be tied to an obligation to show a number of peak time club matches. The club matches on Channel 4 this year actually got decent figures.

As I said, this could be posted in many areas including things that gladden the heart as it is at least on free to air TV (note the first line of my post stating just this) and further note that the irritation is the regard in which club rugby is held especially bearing in mind the desire to broadcast the international game. Part of that was that i did not even know there was an ITV4 and part was the fact that this is being kept off ITV2 by a bad dance movie and ITV3 by Murder She Wrote.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you posted as it's now in my Planner!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			As I have said before, just because I am randomly irritated, it does not mean that my irritataion is rational. I appreciate the standing of club rugby in the grander scheme of things. Part of the irritation is that the channels are crying out for international rugby matches but the club game does not benefit from that coverage in the way it should. Personal feeling is that any contract to show the 6 Nations or any other international matches should be tied to an obligation to show a number of peak time club matches. The club matches on Channel 4 this year actually got decent figures.

As I said, this could be posted in many areas including things that gladden the heart as it is at least on free to air TV (note the first line of my post stating just this) and further note that the irritation is the regard in which club rugby is held especially bearing in mind the desire to broadcast the international game. *Part of that was that i did not even know there was an ITV4 and part was the fact that this is being kept off ITV2 by a bad dance movie and ITV3 by Murder She Wrote.*

Click to expand...

ITV2 is primarily aimed at the 16/18–34 age group, just like BBC Three, E4 and Sky Max

ITV3 is known for UK dramas, movies, US dramas, and including sequential reruns of _Agatha Christie's Poirot_, _Classic Coronation Street_, _Classic Emmerdale_, _Heartbeat_ and _Inspector Morse_, amongst others. Most of these dramas were originally broadcast on ITV or originated from ITV Studios.

ITV4; in line with the corporate rebranding of ITV, ITV4 received a new look on 14 January 2013. The channel received a "slate grey" logo and became the "home of *sport* and cult classics". ITV4 HD's high definition content includes films, and *sports events *which currently include _British Touring Car Championship_, Tour de France, horse racing, snooker, darts (including the UK Open and the Players Championship Finals) and French Open tennis as well as highlights of other sporting events and content from the ITV Sport archives.

Looks from that like it's in the right place.


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2022)

GB72 said:



			As I have said before, just because I am randomly irritated, it does not mean that my irritataion is rational. I appreciate the standing of club rugby in the grander scheme of things. Part of the irritation is that the channels are crying out for international rugby matches but the club game does not benefit from that coverage in the way it should. Personal feeling is that any contract to show the 6 Nations or any other international matches should be tied to an obligation to show a number of peak time club matches. The club matches on Channel 4 this year actually got decent figures.

As I said, this could be posted in many areas including things that gladden the heart as it is at least on free to air TV (note the first line of my post stating just this) and further note that the irritation is the regard in which club rugby is held especially bearing in mind the desire to broadcast the international game. Part of that was that i did not even know there was an ITV4 and part was the fact that this is being kept off ITV2 by a bad dance movie and ITV3 by Murder She Wrote.
		
Click to expand...


sport is always on ITV4 if not on the main ITV channel


----------



## GB72 (Jun 17, 2022)

Right or wrong (in this case wrong) it irritated me this morning so in the random irritations is goes


----------



## Mudball (Jun 17, 2022)

Being told by HR to take a post down on internal Teams where i said something about Beer challenge this weekend...   apparently on the naughty step for promoting alcoholism!!!


----------



## Dando (Jun 17, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Being told by HR to take a post down on internal Teams where i said something about Beer challenge this weekend...   apparently on the naughty step for promoting alcoholism!!!
		
Click to expand...

what’s the challenge?


----------



## cliveb (Jun 17, 2022)

Follow up to my earlier irritation about being rear-ended by a truck on the way to Gatwick last week...

We're back home and the courtesy car has been delivered.
It's a Vauxhall Grandland X.
What an utterly hateful vehicle.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…which would have been the case when Philadelphia was made and released in 1993 and so therefore not that many years after AIDS began to spread across the gay community.  This film with Hanks in the lead playing the role superbly may well have made many change their views about gay men infected with AIDS because we should not forget the way that community were spoken about at the time, and how they were shunned by many.
		
Click to expand...

You’ve kinda disproved your own position with this post, i.e. that Hanks as a non-gay played the part superbly Clearly indicates that a non-gay can understand and play the part well.

Have a think of all the films, pretty much every single film, in which an actor plays a part for which they have no real life experience.

I understand the logic but think you’re off the mark with it.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 17, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Follow up to my earlier irritation about being rear-ended by a truck on the way to Gatwick last week...

We're back home and the courtesy car has been delivered.
It's a Vauxhall Grandland X.
What an utterly hateful vehicle.
		
Click to expand...

Friend has one, and has spent 2 years hating it, not to mention the 8 months it spent back at the dealership. He takes delivery of a Toyota C-HR shortly.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			what’s the challenge?
		
Click to expand...

Some of the lads doing 4 peaks challenge for charity…. So I suggested that those not going should do a 4 pint challenge….  So right now i m drinking on my own


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 17, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			You’ve kinda disproved your own position with this post, i.e. that Hanks as a non-gay played the part superbly Clearly indicates that a non-gay can understand and play the part well.

Have a think of all the films, pretty much every single film, in which an actor plays a part for which they have no real life experience.

I understand the logic but think you’re off the mark with it.
		
Click to expand...

He was an appropriate lead for the time, but remember it is Hanks himself who thinks if the film was being made today he wouldn’t be the lead…but perhaps he knows areas that he was less strong in, or maybe he’d feel uncomfortable doing the lead knowing how many superbly capable gay actors there are today and the need for a household name to lead is not so necessary.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He was an appropriate lead for the time, but remember it is Hanks himself who thinks if the film was being made today he wouldn’t be the lead…but perhaps he knows areas that he was less strong in, or maybe he’d feel uncomfortable doing the lead knowing how many superbly capable gay actors there are today and the need for a household name to lead is not so necessary.
		
Click to expand...

Only astronauts should be in space films, only soldiers should be in war films, only pilots should be in… the list goes on and on. Don’t forget, we don’t know the intricacies and nuances of any role, only that it ‘touches’ us when it’s well played.

Spin it any way you want, we’ll agree to disagree.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 17, 2022)

Is there a reason that we're using the term "non-gay" rather than straight? 

Can I be randomly irritated that people are avoiding the use of the word straight for some reason?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 17, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is there a reason that we're using the term "non-gay" rather than straight?

Can I be randomly irritated that people are avoiding the use of the word straight for some reason?
		
Click to expand...

You’re entitled to be irritated about anything. Personally, I don’t like the term straight. I feel that there is an underlying connotation that is derogatory to gays.


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			You’re entitled to be irritated about anything. Personally, I don’t like the term straight. *I feel that there is an underlying connotation that is derogatory to gays.*

Click to expand...

There isn't, not in my world.


----------



## Dando (Jun 17, 2022)

Ordered a new motor mover for my caravan 2 weeks ago and still idea where it is!
Fingers crossed it arrives tomorrow as i need to get it fitted before we go away on Thursday


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 17, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			You’re entitled to be irritated about anything. Personally, I don’t like the term straight. I feel that there is an underlying connotation that is derogatory to gays.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Personally I don't see any negative connotation with the word straight. What does my head in is that under the definition of LGBTQIA+ it says "LGBTQIA+ is an inclusive term that includes people of all genders and sexualities, such as lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, questioning, queer, intersex, asexual, pansexual, and allies". It includes people of genders and sexualities, apart from straight.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 17, 2022)

Why can’t we just be people ?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 17, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Why can’t we just be people ?
		
Click to expand...

Because that's not allowed anymore. You have to have a label.


----------



## drdel (Jun 17, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Because that's not allowed anymore. You have to have a label.
		
Click to expand...

Eg. BOGOF


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2022)

The greed of the holiday industry.  Had a trip booked in March that I had to cancel.  Looked to book the corresponding week next year; gone from £892 to £1,508.  I know things have gone up & the world has changed a bit, but I don't see how that justifies a near 70% increase in a year.

Also looked at going to the place we last went abroad.  March/April 2019, flights & hotel £4,000; September 2022 £9,000.

Thanks but we'll pass.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2022)

"All 4" app (used for catch-up TV that was on channel 4 / E4 etc) - when you try and resume an episode it won't resume from the point you were at. It loads all the adverts, then starts it from the beginning. So you scroll it forward a random amount, trying to guess whereabouts you were - as soon as you take your finger off it it plays a load of adverts again! God forbid you might miss one by scrolling! Ten minutes wasted and I don't even know if I'm on the right bit yet. Hope I haven't scrolled too far or it'll be a third stretch of bloody adverts!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2022)

"All 4" app (used for catch-up TV that was on channel 4 / E4 etc) - when you try and resume an episode it won't resume from the point you were at. It loads all the adverts, then starts it from the beginning. So you scroll it forward a random amount, trying to guess whereabouts you were - as soon as you take your finger off it it plays a load of adverts again! God forbid you might miss one by scrolling! Ten minutes wasted and I don't even know if I'm on the right bit yet. Hope I haven't scrolled too far or it'll be a third stretch of bloody adverts!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 17, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is there a reason that we're using the term "non-gay" rather than straight?

Can I be randomly irritated that people are avoiding the use of the word straight for some reason?
		
Click to expand...

Because sexual orientation isn’t binary these days.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 17, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is there a reason that we're using the term "non-gay" rather than straight?

Can I be randomly irritated that people are avoiding the use of the word straight for some reason?
		
Click to expand...

It's because they can't spell "heterro....hettero....heteroos...Hell! ..straight😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 18, 2022)

My wife was due to do a food tour in a part of Newcastle today with her sister. Free day for me, no golf, a day of nothing lay ahead. 4am, she starts throwing up. This carried on and I am now subbed in 😕.

Add in, I'm also slightly nervous about catching what she has as I'm going away playing golf on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2022)

National Rail Enquiries website only showing Avanti West Coast train times...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 18, 2022)

Played 18 holes with my son this morning 

I know it shouldn't be in random irritations,  but it is here simply because I dont get to play with him anywhere often enough.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 18, 2022)

People thinking it’s ok to use racist assumptions when arguing on social media.
Absolute gob 💩


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 18, 2022)

A horse just won at 18/1 which has a similar name to my first born and the old man texts me afterwards.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			National Rail Enquiries website only showing Avanti West Coast train times... 

Click to expand...

Depends when /where you are looking for, rail strikes this week, so Avanti may be the only ones running


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 18, 2022)

Justin Thomas.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Depends when /where you are looking for, rail strikes this week, so Avanti may be the only ones running
		
Click to expand...

So I rung NRE & West Midlands trains and both tell me the train is running but it is not showing on either website...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			So I rung NRE & West Midlands trains and both tell me the train is running but it is not showing on either website...
		
Click to expand...

Ok so look at Trainsplit or Trainline, hopefully they will be better


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2022)

Apparently if Scottie Scheffler wins the US Open he will become only the 5th player to win multiple majors in a year along with Jack Nicklaus, Tiger Woods, Rory McIlroy & Jordan Speech.

The Sky commentary team apparently haven't heard of Ben Hogan then...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok so look at Trainsplit or Trainline, hopefully they will be better
		
Click to expand...

Trainline no, Trainsplit yes, thanks Phil.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 18, 2022)

TrainSplit is also cheaper, especially on longer trips 👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apparently if Scottie Scheffler wins the US Open he will become only the 5th player to win multiple majors in a year along with Jack Nicklaus, Tiger Woods, Rory McIlroy & Jordan Speech.

The Sky commentary team apparently haven't heard of Ben Hogan then... 

Click to expand...

Surely Koepka as well , Faldo , O Meara ?


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2022)

Receiving a landscaping quote, 3 weeks after they came out to see us, on a saturday night, quoting not for what was agreed but seemingly for the work they would like to do, using the materials they want  and at a price that is so utterly ridiculous for what we wanted doing!

Oh well, looks like Im doing it myself as originally planned


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely Koepka as well , Faldo , O Meara ?
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly right Phil, Hogan jumped out at me because of the Triple Crown in 1953 of The Masters, US Open & The Open; apparently couldn't get back across the pond in time to go for the US PGA.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Quite possibly right Phil, Hogan jumped out at me because of the Triple Crown in 1953 of The Masters, US Open & The Open; apparently couldn't get back across the pond in time to go for the US PGA.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - there is about 15 golfers who have won two majors in one year 

Stat man at sky needs to sharpen up 

https://www.golfcompendium.com/2018/11/golfers-multiple-majors-same-year.html?m=1


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apparently if Scottie Scheffler wins the US Open he will become only the 5th player to win multiple majors in a year along with Jack Nicklaus, Tiger Woods, Rory McIlroy & Jordan Speech.

*The Sky commentary team apparently haven't heard of Ben Hogan *then... 

Click to expand...

................... and I haven't heard of Jordan Speech!


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2022)

Slime said:



			................... and I haven't heard of Jordan Speech! 

Click to expand...


Hes Justin Thompson's mate


----------



## Dando (Jun 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			Hes Justin Thompson's mate 

Click to expand...

Who’s good friends with Bison Dic handjob 

infraction incoming


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 19, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			George Ezra with his awful A,B,C,D rinse and repeat chord progressions from 50 years ago 🙉
		
Click to expand...

??? What do you mean? 
I like George. As least his songs are listenable and not thump thump thump with unintelligible lyrics.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 19, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			??? What do you mean?
I like George. As least his songs are listenable and not thump thump thump with unintelligible lyrics.
		
Click to expand...

You like him because he sounds like he is singing Karaoke! Blokes a pub singer at best! 😄


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 19, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			??? What do you mean?
I like George. As least his songs are listenable and not thump thump thump with unintelligible lyrics.
		
Click to expand...




Fade and Die said:



			You like him because he sounds like he is singing Karaoke! Blokes a pub singer at best! 😄
		
Click to expand...


😂 Wife likes George but got mixed up when ordering his cd she ordered Ed Sheeron instead and that’s far worse,  and she doesn’t even like him😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 19, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			??? What do you mean?
I like George. As least his songs are listenable and not thump thump thump with unintelligible lyrics.
		
Click to expand...

“Green Green Grass, Blue Blue Sky,
You’d better have a party on the day that I die”

Pure poetry to the soul………said no one……….ever  👍


----------



## AliMc (Jun 19, 2022)

My daughter's child trust fund, last year worth £6.8k we paid in £360 and this year it's worth £6.5k, still good money for her though when she turns 18 in 2 years time


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2022)

Nipper lost his train pass at the station on way back from school .. can’t find it 

Needs to get a new one if he wants to go to school next week. Luckily train strike next week - so no point getting one.  Irritatingly, it means we will have to drive him there 

It’s all coming out of his piggy bank.  Also no Xbox for 2 weeks

Ps: I am assuming posts about the strikes  are not allowed on this forum any more.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 19, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Tesco. 4-5 our shop due

Still waiting

Apparently it's on the way still, before midnight would be nice
		
Click to expand...

Never arrived ..

Reordered for today 

Running an hour late lol their having a bad week


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 19, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			You like him because he sounds like he is singing Karaoke! Blokes a pub singer at best! 😄
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			“Green Green Grass, Blue Blue Sky,
You’d better have a party on the day that I die”

Pure poetry to the soul………said no one……….ever  👍
		
Click to expand...

Mrs BiM says you don’t know what you’re talking about…

Actually she didn’t say that, but if I repeat what she said I’ll be Fraggered. 😳😳


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 19, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Quite possibly right Phil, Hogan jumped out at me because of the Triple Crown in 1953 of The Masters, US Open & The Open; apparently couldn't get back across the pond in time to go for the US PGA.
		
Click to expand...

The US PGA and The Open clashed and Hogan decided to play The Open, though maybe the clash wasn’t they were on the same weekend but just not possible to get from one to the other.


----------



## Dando (Jun 20, 2022)

i have a double irritation today.

1 - called the manufacturer about my missing caravan motor mover and when the order was placed they were told the house number was 335 - its 355!

2 - TNT recorded it as signed for at 335 so I walked down the road to ask about it. they rejected the parcel as it wasn't for them and suggest they try 355 but they clearly didn't


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2022)

It's one of those "everything" days.
Roll on tomorrow


----------



## stefanovic (Jun 20, 2022)

Get ready to relive the 1970's starting with rail strikes.

Why do we bother?
Actually, I don't.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 20, 2022)

People who actually search for something to disagree with 🤯
Put your phone down,there’s more to life.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 20, 2022)

People who walk out of doorways, then stop absolutely immediately they get outside (usually to look at a phone or sonething). No consideration regarding anyone who might be following them out the door.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2022)

See above...my Invisibility Cloak on my car is working overtime today..
3 cut ups in the space of 400 yards......I'm getting too old for this crap..


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 20, 2022)

My daily entertainment seems to have disappeared from the forum.

Gutted


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 20, 2022)

We’re having a BBQ tonight, with quite a few coming. Started sorting another table from the terrace at the front and a big brolley from one of the back terraces. So pleased when I opened the brolley to find a relatively small wasps nest in it. The wasps weren’t best pleased, and neither was I when I got stung on the neck. Only the 7th wasps nest this year so far.

It got whacked off with a stick and sprayed… avoiding the garden for an hour.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2022)

Trying to figure out what’s classed as political or not 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 20, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			We’re having a BBQ tonight, with quite a few coming. Started sorting another table from the terrace at the front and a big brolley from one of the back terraces. So pleased when I opened the brolley to find a relatively small wasps nest in it. The wasps weren’t best pleased, and neither was I when I got stung on the neck. Only the 7th wasps nest this year so far.

It got whacked off with a stick and sprayed… avoiding the garden for an hour.
		
Click to expand...

Going out into the garden to finish off prepping in shorts and flip-flops was a bad idea. They’re not happy!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Trying to figure out what’s classed as political or not 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Well its a good job The Mods know


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well its a good job The Mods know  

Click to expand...

Do you mind clarifying please - what is political or not ? 

Threads like the electric car has loads of political talk in it ? The Liv tour one ? 

A thread asking about strikes ? How is that political ? 

I was in the understanding that politics was banned because of the whole brexit ? Government ? General election after it dominated the OOB and was dominated by a couple

But it would be interesting to understand and know what’s defined by political ? Is there any definition?


----------



## BrianM (Jun 20, 2022)

New worktops fitted in kitchen, to say they have made a dog’s dinner off it would be an understatement, absolutely raging 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 20, 2022)

The basic thread stating that rail strikes are happening and it is going to inconvenience a lot of people, is not political, it is a statement of fact.
It gets political when views are expressed that start to support one particular viewpoint or state a reason for the event that can be interpreted (by us ) as political

"When ministers refuse to get round the table "etc is a political statement as it is apportioning blame

There are others

Having said all that, the thread was only going to go one way, that should be obvious to all


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you mind clarifying please - what is political or not ?

Threads like the electric car has loads of political talk in it ? The Liv tour one ?

A thread asking about strikes ? How is that political ?

I was in the understanding that politics was banned because of the whole brexit ? Government ? General election after it dominated the OOB and was dominated by a couple

But it would be interesting to understand and know what’s defined by political ? Is there any definition?
		
Click to expand...


*Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?*


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 20, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



*Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?*

Click to expand...

No one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The basic thread stating that rail strikes are happening and it is going to inconvenience a lot of people, is not political, it is a statement of fact.
It gets political when views are expressed that start to support one particular viewpoint or state a reason for the event that can be interpreted (by us ) as political

"When ministers refuse to get round the table "etc is a political statement as it is apportioning blame

There are others

Having said all that, the thread was only going to go one way, that should be obvious to all
		
Click to expand...

So the thread wasn’t political but was deleted because you expected it to go one way ? Surely it’s better to ensure it doesn’t go one way by ensuring the posters don’t take it that way 🤷‍♂️


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So the thread wasn’t political but was deleted because you expected it to go one way ? Surely it’s better to ensure it doesn’t go one way by ensuring the posters don’t take it that way 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

But the posters took it that direction, is that my fault?

as an aside, the deliberate creation of a thread in the knowledge that it is very likely going to turn bad, could be construed as flaming….

Just saying 👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But the posters took it that direction, is that my fault?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I didn’t see that it took that direction - The thread was deleted before I had chance to look. It’s a shame that the posters who took it that way can’t be dealt with and that an adult conversation about it can’t occur


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 20, 2022)

Did you see the second bit ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Did you see the second bit ?
		
Click to expand...

Second bit ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Second bit ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes the second bit


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes the second bit
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			But the posters took it that direction, is that my fault?

as an aside, the deliberate creation of a thread in the knowledge that it is very likely going to turn bad, could be construed as flaming….

Just saying 👍
		
Click to expand...

So is that how it is now - no chance of anyone having any sort of emotive of potentially contraversial discussions within the forum because some will always react because they are incapable of being an adult 

Is it not possible to have that sort of conversation on here now , it used to be ok and the forum has had made very enlightening and hard hitting threads with some very good lessons learned etc


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 20, 2022)

stefanovic said:



			Get ready to relive the 1970's starting with rail strikes.

Why do we bother?
Actually, I don't.
		
Click to expand...

Me and my apprentice got charged with illegally walking on the M8 motorway while trying to get to work during the 69/70s transport strike.
I pleaded our case in court and we were admonished.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So is that how it is now - no chance of anyone having any sort of emotive of potentially contraversial discussions within the forum because some will always react because they are incapable of being an adult

Is it not possible to have that sort of conversation on here now , it used to be ok and the forum has had made very enlightening and hard hitting threads with some very good lessons learned etc
		
Click to expand...

The management of GM have decreed that they do not want political threads on these boards.
They have given us guidance as to what is and isn’t acceptable and it is down to us mods to implement that.

We don’t have discretion to allow some but not others, if it is political then it gets binned, that’s just how it is.

As always,  any mod decisions that you disagree with can be appealed with a pm to MarkT who is Forum Admin.

It’s a bit like golf, you don’t get to choose which rules you can ignore 👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The management of GM have decreed that they do not want political threads on these boards.
They have given us guidance as to what is and isn’t acceptable and it is down to us mods to implement that.

We don’t have discretion to allow some but not others, if it is political then it gets binned, that’s just how it is.

As always,  any mod decisions that you disagree with can be appealed with a pm to MarkT who is Forum Admin.

It’s a bit like golf, you don’t get to choose which rules you can ignore 👍
		
Click to expand...

And that i understand but that wasn’t my point 

You stated that someone could be construed as “flaming” because they post a thread ( non political ) and some posters react incorrectly and drag the thread down etc -

There have been many emotive and hard hitting threads on the forum over the years that I suspect now people would react too meaning they get closed - so it seems that the we just can’t discuss those on the edge subjects as we have done in the past ( non political ) because some just can’t allow the sensible discussion ? And maybe that’s why a lot of those very knowledgeable ( both golf and non golf ) have left ?

It would be good to know exactly what can and can’t be discussed without fear of being accused of flaming etc


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 20, 2022)

Phil, I’m not sure if you are being genuinely naïve or taking the mickey.

It was obvious even to a blind bat with no eyes who had to read the thread in bat braille, that the thread was going to turn political. How could it do anything else?

Comments to that effect were posted on the thread as early as post 3.

The job of the moderator is to react to posts that people put up, we rarely anticipate, we give threads a chance and if they go wrong we step in, as we did here and an infraction was given to another member.

You have been here long enough to know what’s what.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Phil, I’m not sure if you are being genuinely naïve or taking the mickey.

It was obvious even to a blind bat with no eyes who had to read the thread in bat braille, that the thread was going to turn political. How could it do anything else?

Comments to that effect were posted on the thread as early as post 3.

The job of the moderator is to react to posts that people put up, we rarely anticipate, we give threads a chance and if they go wrong we step in, as we did here and an infraction was given to another member.

You have been here long enough to know what’s what.
		
Click to expand...

I am being genuine here and trying to have a conversation to also help clarify - just two people having a discussion

The thread wasn’t started with any political intentions - it was purely about the peoples feelings if they were on the side of the strikers because in the past I have seen the public feelings towards strikes change ( fire strikes for example ) - there was certainly no intention of any flaming etc but it’s always going to hard for emotive subjects to be discussed on here if that’s going to be initial reaction

But if it’s got to the stage where some will immediately make it political then it’s a shame because that’s going to make it impossible for many subjects to be discussed here

Edit - sorry what I mean is there used to a point when many hard hitting subjects could be discussed on here , it seems that can happen these days with the way some react


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 20, 2022)

I’m referring specifically to the rail strike thread, with a poll asking if people agree with the strikes or not.

That question demands an answer and people are going to answer yes or no and then add the magic word “because”

They will want to back up their poll answer with a reason how or why they answered in that way and that is going to turn political. 

When members post political stuff, infractions are handed out and bans have been served, repeat offenders will be kicked off permanently.

Not sure what else we can do, but it helps to be aware of the posts you are creating, because as I have said before, this was always going to turn political.

Other subjects will be looked at on an individual basis

Now I’m going to try and rescue my evening


----------



## Slab (Jun 21, 2022)

'fake' jelly babies


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 21, 2022)

Constant ’liking’ , obviously against certain people….


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 21, 2022)

Car drivers who have used their own transport to get to work who think that either driving like it’s Sunday is good for traffic flow or thinking they have to drive like they’re in the Fast and the Furious.
Normal driving keeping up with traffic flow is all that’s required.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2022)

Inconsiderate/selfish concert goers and bone idle stewards.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2022)

BBC news this morning have hired a helicopter to show that trains are not running. A camera showing nothing, empty tracks 🤷‍♂️. Financially and environmentally poor decision.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			BBC news this morning have hired a helicopter to show that trains are not running. A camera showing nothing, empty tracks 🤷‍♂️. Financially and environmentally poor decision.
		
Click to expand...

They could have used x thousands of pounds it cost to do something decent, like put on some replacement buses or something.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			They could have used x thousands of pounds it cost to do something decent, like put on some replacement buses or something.
		
Click to expand...

They are desperate to build this up but all they are doing is showing empty train tracks, empty platforms and the road network is flowing. Not the carnage they were clearly hoping for. The helicopter was the icing though 🙄


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are desperate to build this up but all they are doing is showing empty train tracks, empty platforms and the road network is flowing. Not the carnage they were clearly hoping for. The helicopter was the icing though 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Was it definitely a helicopter?


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 21, 2022)

Coming home, after a week away, to a shower that is, compared to the places we been, not worthy of the name 😟


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are desperate to build this up but all they are doing is showing empty train tracks, empty platforms and the road network is flowing. Not the carnage they were clearly hoping for. The helicopter was the icing though 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Was it not a drone


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 21, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Was it not a drone
		
Click to expand...

They are sat on the couch.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 21, 2022)

Friends who put some photos of their day trips - I am interested but then they upload 42 I'm just not going to bother looking! 6 maximum please


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Was it definitely a helicopter?
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			Was it not a drone
		
Click to expand...

They actually stated it was a helicopter. A drone would have made total sense, if a scene of empty tracks is what they wanted, as at least then there is close to zero environmental impact.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They actually stated it was a helicopter. A drone would have made total sense, if a scene of empty tracks is what they wanted, as at least then there is close to zero environmental impact.
		
Click to expand...

if charged from solar they defo are


----------



## Neilds (Jun 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			BBC news this morning have hired a helicopter to show that trains are not running. A camera showing nothing, empty tracks 🤷‍♂️. Financially and environmentally poor decision.
		
Click to expand...

Same as when the bad weather hits, tell people not to travel unless absolutely necessary but send a reporter and film crew up to the top of a hill in a blizzard to tell us this


----------



## GB72 (Jun 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are desperate to build this up but all they are doing is showing empty train tracks, empty platforms and the road network is flowing. Not the carnage they were clearly hoping for. The helicopter was the icing though 🙄
		
Click to expand...

You have got to smile at how the news a few months ago was all about having to force people to commute again and go back to the office but now it appears that everyone has magically lost that ability to work from home as they did for the best part of 2 years and how a train strike will cause national chaos. Nothing like reporting the story that you want rather than the story that actually is. Everyone I know who commutes has simply got their laptops out and switched back to lockdown mode.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 21, 2022)

It's a shame we can't go back to 18 April 1930 at 20.45 when the BBC's news announcer said "There is no news."


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2022)

GB72 said:



			You have got to smile at how the news a few months ago was all about having to force people to commute again and go back to the office but now it appears that everyone has magically lost that ability to work from home as they did for the best part of 2 years and how a train strike will cause national chaos. Nothing like reporting the story that you want rather than the story that actually is. Everyone I know who commutes has simply got their laptops out and switched back to lockdown mode.
		
Click to expand...

And how about the bloke who is having to pay £165 to get a cab to London for his heart operation, and doesn’t know how he will get back. My mate who will have to pay a cab both ways to a Diana Ross concert because there’s no parking left. There’s many more knock on effects to this than just commuting, but there’s nothing like reporting the story you want than the story that actually is…


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			And how about the bloke who is having to pay £165 to get a cab to London for his heart operation, and doesn’t know how he will get back. My mate who will have to pay a cab both ways to a Diana Ross concert because there’s no parking left. There’s many more knock on effects to this than just commuting, but there’s nothing like reporting the story you want than the story that actually is…
		
Click to expand...

I now need to drive to a gig in London as I'm not sure some militant rail worker will not decide to pack up early, so I cant get home.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			And how about the bloke who is having to pay £165 to get a cab to London for his heart operation, and doesn’t know how he will get back. My mate who will have to pay a cab both ways to a Diana Ross concert because there’s no parking left. There’s many more knock on effects to this than just commuting, but there’s nothing like reporting the story you want than the story that actually is…
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree, report on that but the commute is far less of a story but was the emphasis in the buldup. No denying that the strikes will cause plenty of examples of indivdual hardship but not in the way that was, certainly initiailly, being reported.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 21, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Constant ’liking’ , obviously against certain people….
		
Click to expand...

This needs repeating.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Constant ’liking’ , obviously against certain people….
		
Click to expand...

Can I like this again please?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can I like this again please?
		
Click to expand...

You can, but you have to have an "issue" with the poster, or be looking to side with a boss


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You can, but you have to have an "issue" with the poster, or be looking to siding with a boss

Click to expand...

You left out being part of a clique 😉


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2022)

Likes being judged, a new forum low 🙈😂
Ps please don’t like this post 🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Likes being judged, a new forum low 🙈😂
Ps please don’t like this post 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Deserves a like just for the sake of it now


----------



## chellie (Jun 21, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Constant ’liking’ , obviously against certain people….
		
Click to expand...

Geesh I must have blinkers on when I'm on here as I haven't a bliddy clue


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2022)

When you spend time giving someone a training session, and they give it the whole "yes I understand" routine, only to send you a bunch of stuff that's wrong half an hour later. You weren't listening were you?


----------



## Dando (Jun 21, 2022)

having to cancel our weekend away as the part i need for the caravan hasn't turned up and the engineer who was fitting it is now off.

that means i'll be driving to Cooden on Friday so it's going to be a long day


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 21, 2022)

Personally I like a post to say I agree with that opinion, but simply can't be bothered, or have the energy, to actively engage with those who hold the opposing view...


----------



## bobmac (Jun 21, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Personally I like a post to say I agree with that opinion, but simply can't be bothered, or have the energy, to actively engage with those who hold the opposing view...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 21, 2022)

Sweden.

Rock up & 9, bugger off at 4, get twitchy about lunch if your still working @12, Fika.  6-7 weeks holiday a year plus Xmas.

Bar Stewards


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			When you spend time giving someone a training session, and they give it the whole "yes I understand" routine, only to send you a bunch of stuff that's wrong half an hour later. You weren't listening were you?
		
Click to expand...

Or the tutor didn’t explain it properly… 🤔😉


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Or the tutor didn’t explain it properly… 🤔😉
		
Click to expand...

It's proper basic stuff. 😆


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

People who try to pass on what they read on Twitter as legitimate information.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 21, 2022)

Gary Lineakar, plank.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It's proper basic stuff. 😆
		
Click to expand...

And still you failed? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 21, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you mind clarifying please - what is political or not ?
...
*A thread asking about strikes ? How is that political* ?
...
		
Click to expand...

Whaaat???
I can't believe you have to ask that!! Of course Industrial Relations are/can get political! 
Just go to the BBC News Home page, click the 'Politics' option on the banner and see what the main articles are about!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 21, 2022)

People in restaurants that rely on a iPad to keep their kids quiet.
Lazy parenting.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 21, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			People in restaurants that rely on a iPad to keep their kids quiet.
Lazy parenting.
		
Click to expand...

Who cares! As long as it's effective, I'm fine with whatever is used. Far better than having screaming kids ruin a meal imo! Plenty of adults spend time texting or gaming too.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			People in restaurants that rely on a iPad to keep their kids quiet.
Lazy parenting.
		
Click to expand...

YouTube it the world’s busiest babysitter


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 21, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Who cares! As long as it's effective, I'm fine with whatever is used. Far better than having screaming kids ruin a meal imo! Plenty of adults spend time texting or gaming too.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Pepper Pig is a great sound whilst I’m eating a nice meal 🙄


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 21, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Having to send in additional information for the affordability check for a mortgage application to make sure that I can afford to pay £950 per month in mortgage repayments. I've been paying £975 per month in rent for the last 4 years and paying £1100 per month in rent for the three years before that. I think I might be able to afford a lower amount for the mortgage.
		
Click to expand...

As a follow up to this.......

Me - Can we (Mrs Colch and myself) borrow £250k towards a house?
Mortgage Advisor - Nope, Mrs Colch has failed the credit score.
Me - OK, can I borrow £250k towards a house?
MA - Yep, no problem.

So on my single income and credit rating I can borrow £250k to buy a house, but on a dual income that is quite a bit higher we can't borrow £250k to buy a house because Mrs Colch fails the credit check.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 21, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			As a follow up to this.......

Me - Can we (Mrs Colch and myself) borrow £250k towards a house?
Mortgage Advisor - Nope, Mrs Colch has failed the credit score.
Me - OK, can I borrow £250k towards a house?
MA - Yep, no problem.

So on my single income and credit rating I can borrow £250k to buy a house, but on a dual income that is quite a bit higher we can't borrow £250k to buy a house because Mrs Colch fails the credit check.
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely daft!


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 21, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah Pepper Pig is a great sound whilst I’m eating a nice meal 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I need to amend previous post to add....as long as headphones are used for noisy stuff.
Did it put you off your spicy pork?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 21, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Maybe I need to amend previous post to add....as long as headphones are used for noisy stuff.
Did it put you off your spicy pork? 

Click to expand...

😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2022)

Biffy Clyro - my favourite band, seen them at a variety of venues over the years. Nowadays though they're just doing O2 arena, tickets are £70 and the presale just sold out within about 4 minutes. I think they might have outgrown my support, sadly.


----------



## IanM (Jun 22, 2022)

Kitchen is full of door colour samples while the her-indoors fails to choose a colour.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 22, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			As a follow up to this.......

Me - Can we (Mrs Colch and myself) borrow £250k towards a house?
Mortgage Advisor - Nope, Mrs Colch has failed the credit score.
Me - OK, can I borrow £250k towards a house?
MA - Yep, no problem.

So on my single income and credit rating I can borrow £250k to buy a house, but on a dual income that is quite a bit higher we can't borrow £250k to buy a house because Mrs Colch fails the credit check.
		
Click to expand...

That may be some of the thickest thinking from lenders I have ever heard


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2022)

The smoke alarm going off in the hotel this morning because someone put a croissant in the toaster despite the clear notices saying not to and they staff would warm them if required. 🙄


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Biffy Clyro - my favourite band, seen them at a variety of venues over the years. Nowadays though they're just doing O2 arena, tickets are £70 and the presale just sold out within about 4 minutes. I think they might have outgrown my support, sadly. 

Click to expand...

Turns out it was just a temporary glitch and we managed to get the tickets. I still preferred it when they were playing places like the Academy for 30 quid a pop though... O2 is quite rubbish a soulless. And a pig to get home from. And the beers are like 8 pound.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			O2 is quite rubbish a soulless. And a pig to get home from. And the beers are like 8 pound.
		
Click to expand...

The O2 in London? Yes I thought the same when I went a few months ago, that tube ride is terrifying like some sort of rickety 60s roller coaster 😱


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The O2 in London? Yes I thought the same when I went a few months ago, that tube ride is terrifying like some sort of rickety 60s roller coaster 😱
		
Click to expand...

Yeah in North Greenwich. I think it's too big and the sound usually isn't great. I dislike it but when bands reach a certain level that's seemingly where they always go for their London gigs. I'd prefer Wembley Arena.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah in North Greenwich. I think it's too big and the sound usually isn't great. I dislike it but when bands reach a certain level that's seemingly where they always go for their London gigs. I'd prefer Wembley Arena.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I give up on seeing bands live (outside of festivals and I quite like the Milton Keynes Bowl) once they get to that stadium level. I just do not get the same enjoyment out of going to massive venues. Luckly I still have quite a few to see that still play places like the local O2 venues, Rock City or if I fancy a weekend away, the Brighton Dome


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Sadly I give up on seeing bands live (outside of festivals and I quite like the Milton Keynes Bowl) once they get to that stadium level. I just do not get the same enjoyment out of going to massive venues. Luckly I still have quite a few to see that still play places like the local O2 venues, Rock City or if I fancy a weekend away, the Brighton Dome
		
Click to expand...

Agree. I do it less often, or for bands I've not seen before or for a long time. My other favourite bands that I see frequently have remained small enough to play at more intimate venues, luckily.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 22, 2022)

Glastonbury.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The smoke alarm going off in the hotel this morning because someone put a croissant in the toaster despite the clear notices saying not to and they staff would warm them if required. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Thought Mrs BiM would know better...🤔


----------



## Patster1969 (Jun 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah in North Greenwich. I think it's too big and the sound usually isn't great. I dislike it but when bands reach a certain level that's seemingly where they always go for their London gigs. I'd prefer Wembley Arena.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think the sound in the Arena is much better (although better than it used to be) - neither option is a walk in the park in terms of travel to & from.
The old days of bands doing 8 nights at Hammersmith Odeon are long gone unfortunately - it's now 1 or 2 nights at enormodomes instead


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			Don't think the sound in the Arena is much better (although better than it used to be) - *neither option is a walk in the park in terms of travel to & from.*
The old days of bands doing 8 nights at Hammersmith Odeon are long gone unfortunately - it's now 1 or 2 nights at enormodomes instead
		
Click to expand...

On a personal note since I live in Watford it's a breeze to get into Wembley compared to Greenwich, ha. But as a general rule of course, the smaller the venue the better.   Actually the worst venue I've ever been to was the London Stadium. Just a total waste of time. If you've got seats you can neither see nor hear the band due to the sheer distance away, and you have to go up and down two flights of steps to use the toilet or get a drink each time.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Glastonbury.
		
Click to expand...

Is it coming up soon? Haven’t heard Zoe Ball mention it on her show for about 5 minutes so thought it was cancelled 🤪


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Is it coming up soon? Haven’t heard Zoe Ball mention it on her show for about 5 minutes so thought it was cancelled 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Surprised if she is not presenting from there. Always used to appear to be a massive BBC jolly wiith every show presenting live from Glastonbury whether it was relevant or not. Used to seem like 3/4s of the BBC Radio staff across all stations were there for some reason or other. Was quite shocked that 5 Live did not do their sports commentaries from there


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Thought Mrs BiM would know better...🤔

Click to expand...

You’ll know better if she gets her hands on you…


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah in North Greenwich. I think it's too big and the sound usually isn't great. I dislike it but when bands reach a certain level that's seemingly where they always go for their London gigs. I'd prefer Wembley Arena.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? The sound in the O2 is miles ahead of Wembley Arena, something to do with the fact that they had U2’s sound manager work with acoustic engineers to reduce any echoing.

https://london.fandom.com/wiki/The_O2_Arena

Wembley Arena has to be the least comfortable larger venue in London; tight seats, a narrow concourse and the stickiest floors of any venue I’ve ever been to. I’ll suffer it under duress for bands I really wish to see if it’s the only choice.

Best London venue by a street is the Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Sadly I give up on seeing bands live (outside of festivals and I quite like the Milton Keynes Bowl) once they get to that stadium level. I just do not get the same enjoyment out of going to massive venues. Luckly I still have quite a few to see that still play places like the local O2 venues, Rock City or if I fancy a weekend away, the Brighton Dome
		
Click to expand...

I’ve now got to the stage that a lot of the bands I see are probably doing their last tours so I’ll go wherever they are. Just on a train back from Liverpool having seen the Eagles at Anfield. They were superb and the atmosphere was fantastic. Just a good job it didn’t rain given that the seats were on the pitch 😁


----------



## Neilds (Jun 22, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Surprised if she is not presenting from there. Always used to appear to be a massive BBC jolly wiith every show presenting live from Glastonbury whether it was relevant or not. Used to seem like 3/4s of the BBC Radio staff across all stations were there for some reason or other. Was quite shocked that 5 Live did not do their sports commentaries from there 

Click to expand...

They are all going down tomorrow so will get worse🤬


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Glastonbury.
		
Click to expand...

I love live music and it’s culture but I can’t stand the sycophantic fawning and worship of Glastonbury. Irritation shared is an irritation halved hopefully. 😀


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’ve now got to the stage that a lot of the bands I see are probably doing their last tours so I’ll go wherever they are. Just on a train back from Liverpool having seen the Eagles at Anfield. They were superb and the atmosphere was fantastic. Just a good job it didn’t rain given that the seats were on the pitch 😁
		
Click to expand...

I can understand that. Guess I would breave a stadium gig if a band I loved were on a farewell tour.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Seriously? The sound in the O2 is miles ahead of Wembley Arena, something to do with the fact that they had U2’s sound manager work with acoustic engineers to reduce any echoing.

https://london.fandom.com/wiki/The_O2_Arena

Wembley Arena has to be the least comfortable larger venue in London; tight seats, a narrow concourse and the stickiest floors of any venue I’ve ever been to. I’ll suffer it under duress for bands I really wish to see if it’s the only choice.

Best London venue by a street is the Royal Albert Hall.
		
Click to expand...

I try an avoid seats anyway it's just not the same. I can't get into it as much. If I can't get standing tickets I tend not to bother unless I'm really desperate to see them, i.e. never seen them before or something.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			Don't think the sound in the Arena is much better (although better than it used to be) - neither option is a walk in the park in terms of travel to & from.
The old days of bands doing 8 nights at Hammersmith Odeon are long gone unfortunately - it's now 1 or 2 nights at enormodomes instead
		
Click to expand...

Sadly a side effect of the internet; whereas tours used to be loss leaders to promote album sales, they are now more about providing the income as YouTube and Spotify mean a lot of content is available for free. A great shame as the Hammersmith Odeon is a great venue.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sadly a side effect of the internet; whereas tours used to be loss leaders to promote album sales, they are now more about providing the income as YouTube and Spotify mean a lot of content is available for free. A great shame as the Hammersmith Odeon is a great venue.
		
Click to expand...

Have a very soft spot for the Hammersmith Odeon. Saw my first proper gig there, Metallica on the Damaged Justice Tour supported by Danzig. Would be impossible to get as close to Metallica now as I did at that one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I can understand that. Guess I would breave a stadium gig if a band I loved were on a farewell tour.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing Joe Walsh makes it hard to believe he’s got another one in him, and Don Henley’s opening comment tends to endorse that; “Thanks, we’re really glad to be here; to be honest, at this stage we’re really glad to be anywhere”


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 22, 2022)

Glastonbury.

I’d rather 💩 in my hand and clap than go.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 22, 2022)

Wasps! They’re definitely my biggest random irritation. Another nest… that’s 8 nests this year. This one, and them, are getting nuked.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Best London venue by a street is the Royal Albert Hall.
		
Click to expand...

Good! 

We're off there tonight for Jools Holland Prostate cancer charity gig. Some decent guests - Celeste, Van Morrison, Rod Stewart, Paul Weller, Paul Jones, Paloma Faith etc etc and several comedians,  should be good!


----------



## RichA (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY.
Fixing a knackered flush in the en suite close-coupled toilet that requires complete dissembling of the cistern. 
Nightmare removing corroded parts from the original builders pack that was used.
Nightmare finding the right parts and kits at Screwfix for an older toilet that's no longer standard. 
Then the final rubber washer in the assembly for the overflow doesn't seal properly so I need to go back to Screwfix.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 22, 2022)

My energy provider Bulb sent an email asking ‘how likely are you to recommend Bulb to a friend’ …. What a pointless email. Even if I recommend someone, they can’t join it.. what’s the point


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 22, 2022)

Gary Lineker


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2022)

Mudball said:



			My energy provider Bulb sent an email asking ‘how likely are you to recommend Bulb to a friend’ …. What a pointless email. Even if I recommend someone, they can’t join it.. what’s the point
		
Click to expand...

Toyota emailed me to ask about my recent visit for a service 

I ignored it

They emailed again asking for a rating of 1-10

I said 1. The main reason being I didn't attend it was my father and emailing me is a breach of GDPR and very blooming annoying


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sadly a side effect of the internet; whereas *tours used to be loss leaders* to promote album sales, they are now more about providing the income as YouTube and Spotify mean a lot of content is available for free. A great shame as the Hammersmith Odeon is a great venue.
		
Click to expand...

Tours loss leaders? Certainly tours were associated with promotions for albums. But artists/bands either couldn't afford losses or were popular enough to make a (significant) profit. What sort of shows are you talking about?


----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			Gary Lineker
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Patster1969 (Jun 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sadly a side effect of the internet; whereas tours used to be loss leaders to promote album sales, they are now more about providing the income as YouTube and Spotify mean a lot of content is available for free. A great shame as the Hammersmith Odeon is a great venue.
		
Click to expand...

That is true - it used to be that the band would make a huge amount on record sales/album deal from the record company, would record an album and then tour to top it up.  Now, they make barely anything from record sales, so have to tour regardless of whether they've made an album in the last 10 years - only so much you can make from Spotify/t-shirt sales


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			That is true - it used to be that the band would make a huge amount on record sales/album deal from the record company, would record an album and then tour to top it up.  Now, they make barely anything from record sales, so have to tour regardless of whether they've made an album in the last 10 years - only so much you can make from Spotify/t-shirt sales
		
Click to expand...

Goes a long to explain the price of the tickets as well. 

And given the miserly rates that Spotify/Amazon/Apple pay, they probably make more from the T shirts! 😱


----------



## GG26 (Jun 22, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Have a very soft spot for the Hammersmith Odeon. Saw my first proper gig there, Metallica on the Damaged Justice Tour supported by Danzig. Would be impossible to get as close to Metallica now as I did at that one.
		
Click to expand...

When I saw Metallica in 2009 (Nottingham Trent Arena) and 2017 (NEC) they had a stage in the middle of the arena, so definitely possible to get close.  I was right by the stage at the former and the Mexican couple next to me were able to reach out and hand Robert Trujillo a Mexican flag.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2022)

GG26 said:



			When I saw Metallica in 2009 (Nottingham Trent Arena) and 2017 (NEC) they had a stage in the middle of the arena, so definitely possible to get close.  I was right by the stage at the former and the Mexican couple next to me were able to reach out and hand Robert Trujillo a Mexican flag.
		
Click to expand...

Last time I saw them was when they performed the black album at Download but could not get to the front


----------



## drdel (Jun 22, 2022)

Thin drinks cans that the 'ring pulls' break off before the can opens !


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Seriously? The sound in the O2 is miles ahead of Wembley Arena, something to do with the fact that they had U2’s sound manager work with acoustic engineers to reduce any echoing.

https://london.fandom.com/wiki/The_O2_Arena

Wembley Arena has to be the least comfortable larger venue in London; tight seats, a narrow concourse and the stickiest floors of any venue I’ve ever been to. I’ll suffer it under duress for bands I really wish to see if it’s the only choice.

Best London venue by a street is the Royal Albert Hall.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. Recently went to Wembley Arena and was seated at the side, one of the exit boxes obstructed the view a bit, seats uncomfortable and the venue itself is very tired.
The best gig I've experienced was late seventies to see Elton John's Single Man
 concert at the Theatre Royal Drury Lane.
I think at the time Elton wanted to play in a smaller venue for his fans to enjoy more.
Also agree with Albert Hall being one of the best venues. 👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 22, 2022)

Wembley Arena is fine if you are on the floor facing forward.

But if you are on the sides, you have to turn 1/2 left or right and this gets a bit uncomfortable after a while.

Lots of good memories over the years, but you can’t beat the Hammy Odeon 🤘


----------



## cliveb (Jun 22, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Wembley Arena is fine if you are on the floor facing forward.

But if you are on the sides, you have to turn 1/2 left or right and this gets a bit uncomfortable after a while.

Lots of good memories over the years, but you can’t beat the Hammy Odeon 🤘
		
Click to expand...

By far the best gig I ever saw at Wembley Arena was Peter Gabriel, but he played in the round on a central stage - much better than the main stage.

In general I don't like big venues. Even the Apollo (formerly Hammersmith Odeon) feels too big. My favourite venue is The Stables at Wavendon (near Milton Keynes), but we've moved to Devon so not likely to go back there.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2022)

The Royal Albert Hall was fantastic yesterday for Jools Hollands Prostate Cancer Charity gig. We were at ground level row 12 and it's a great venue. I drove there as we were concerned about the journey home with the train strike, and parked 5 minutes from the venue for £10.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jun 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Goes a long to explain the price of the tickets as well.

And given the miserly rates that Spotify/Amazon/Apple pay, they probably make more from the T shirts! 😱
		
Click to expand...

You are not wrong about the t shirts - especially as the prices you pay at the venue


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2022)

🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## GB72 (Jun 23, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			You are not wrong about the t shirts - especially as the prices you pay at the venue
		
Click to expand...

Was reading that the some smaller venues force their own merch sellers on the bands and take a cut of the mechandise money. Not happy with that, merch sales are what keeps smaller bands going and the people they have selling their gear are normally friendly, helpful and, in some cases, members of the band themselves after their set. Going to make sure I check that in future and, if that is the case, I will see if I can get my tour merch off the band webiste.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2022)

Cars 🤬

Wet cam belt potentially gone on the car - prob be a cool £2000 plus to get it all changed 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Dando (Jun 23, 2022)

Working in the summerhouse and my stepdaughter locking the back door so i can’t get in the house


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 23, 2022)

please introduce daily post counts for all so we don't have the same monotonously boring indivuals saying the same thing over and over again!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2022)

Is it just me that, when someone asks me to do something I was about to do anyway, then delays doing said thing so that it doesn't look like I'm just doing it because they asked me to?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 23, 2022)

Jackie Stewart


----------



## GB72 (Jun 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Is it just me that, when someone asks me to do something I was about to do anyway, then delays doing said thing so that it doesn't look like I'm just doing it because they asked me to? 

Click to expand...

Nope, I get pushed to do something (rather than asked nicely)  then there is a strong chance that it will lost its place in the queue and move to the back of the line.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Is it just me that, when someone asks me to do something I was about to do anyway, then delays doing said thing so that it doesn't look like I'm just doing it because they asked me to? 

Click to expand...

Spend half my life explaining to people that a solid deadline date makes something time sensitive and not simply the fact that they want their work done before anyone elses.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2022)

So, I drove to London yesterday to avoid any problems with trains and underground. I was staggered by the volume of cyclists,  scooters, motor bikes and the like, but, I was more surprised at the risks that I saw taken where these travellers weaved in and out of the cars, buses, lorries etc and really risked serious injury. I saw pedestrians just stroll across the road long after the lights stop them, and cyclists and motor bikers were pulling away when car couldn't move, there were a number of near misses. There were also no stopping at traffic lights for cyclists it seems!  

Finally, on the way home I was driving carefully on the South Circular when a boy racer, Audi driver, carved me up at speed but as he pulled in front of me it was right on a zebra crossing where someone had just stepped on it . Mr Audi rammed his brakes on and screeched to a halt and I probably missed ramming him by 6 inches. Oh what fun!


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Spend half my life explaining to people that a solid deadline date makes something time sensitive and not simply the fact that they want their work done before anyone elses.
		
Click to expand...


some people still dont believe you


----------



## Mudball (Jun 23, 2022)

chrisd said:



*So, I drove to London yesterday to avoid any problems with trains and underground. I was staggered by the volume of cyclists,  scooters, motor bikes and the like, but, I was more surprised at the risks that I saw taken where these travellers weaved in and out of the cars, buses, lorries etc and really risked serious injury. I saw pedestrians just stroll across the road long after the lights stop them, and cyclists and motor bikers were pulling away when car couldn't move, there were a number of near misses. There were also no stopping at traffic lights for cyclists it seems!* 

Finally, on the way home I was driving carefully on the South Circular when a boy racer, Audi driver, carved me up at speed but as he pulled in front of me it was right on a zebra crossing where someone had just stepped on it . Mr Audi rammed his brakes on and screeched to a halt and I probably missed ramming him by 6 inches. Oh what fun!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to London..


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Welcome to London..
		
Click to expand...

I've driven it a fair bit over the years but it's more manic these days


----------



## Pants (Jun 23, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I've driven it a fair bit over the years but it's more manic these days
		
Click to expand...

Nah.  You're just getting old(er) Chris.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 23, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I've driven it a fair bit over the years but it's more manic these days
		
Click to expand...

non-vehicular car users in lycra and shoes without socks..   hippies eveywhere..


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 23, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Welcome to London..
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it.  Welcome to normal life Chris.

Yesterday was wanting cross road, just round corner from my street. An ordinary residential street, but which in which traffic from the left backs up in rush hour. I look right, then left (although not much point as traffic from left is stationary), then look right again. Nothing, so step out - and am very nearly taken out by car speeding from the left, down the outside of the traffic queue, on wrong side of road, and wrong side of traffic bollard/pedestrian refuge to which I was heading. He cut in at the front of the queue, and then p1ssed off somewhere


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Is it just me that, when someone asks me to do something I was about to do anyway, then delays doing said thing so that it doesn't look like I'm just doing it because they asked me to? 

Click to expand...

An email sent with high importance is a sure way for it to be binned.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 23, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Nope, I get pushed to do something (rather than asked nicely)  then there is a strong chance that it will lost its place in the queue and move to the back of the line.
		
Click to expand...

Remember those squash ladder things? The vertical strip with slots that you put tags in to show where everyone is in the table?
I had one of those by my desk, with my tasks on the tags in the order they were to be done.
If my manager asked for something else to be done, all they had to do was write it on a new tag and place it on the ladder where they felt it needed to go.
Made them think about relative priorities, rather than assuming that their most recent idea automatically became the most urgent.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 23, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			An email sent with high importance is a sure way for it to be binned.
		
Click to expand...

I was sent an email from an agency where the woman writing the email had put that she was "back in the office after her holibobs" and wanting some information from me. I deleted it without replying. If you use the word holibobs in a professional email then you don't deserve a reply.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Is it just me that, when someone asks me to do something I was about to do anyway, then delays doing said thing so that it doesn't look like I'm just doing it because they asked me to? 

Click to expand...

No, not just you. 



GB72 said:



			Nope, I get pushed to do something (rather than asked nicely)  then there is a strong chance that it will lost its place in the queue and move to the back of the line.
		
Click to expand...

More than a strong chance in my case, particularly if it falls in the 'Lack of planning on your part doesn't constitute an emergency on mine' category

"When do you think you'll be doing it?"

"It certainly won't be while I'm on the phone..."


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 23, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			An email sent with high importance is a sure way for it to be binned.
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone else deal with people who send every email marked as high importance, or is it just me?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does anyone else deal with people who send every email marked as high importance, or is it just me?
		
Click to expand...

I don't even pay any attention whether it says that or not to be honest. I'll decide if I think it's important.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 23, 2022)

“It’s really urgent”
it might be to you, buts not to me or the business, so please leave me alone.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does anyone else deal with people who send every email marked as high importance, or is it just me?
		
Click to expand...

Got a few like that, when I get around to reading them they're usually anything but.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jun 24, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			You beat me to it.  Welcome to normal life Chris.

Yesterday was wanting cross road, just round corner from my street. An ordinary residential street, but which in which traffic from the left backs up in rush hour. I look right, then left (although not much point as traffic from left is stationary), then look right again. Nothing, so step out - and am very nearly taken out by car speeding from the left, down the outside of the traffic queue, on wrong side of road, and wrong side of traffic bollard/pedestrian refuge to which I was heading. He cut in at the front of the queue, and then p1ssed off somewhere
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, people just don't give a crap about other people due to self importance - we had a temporary blip during lockdown 1 & 2 when people were being courteous to each other but since then, back to normality.
Glad you were lucky though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does anyone else deal with people who send every email marked as high importance, or is it just me?
		
Click to expand...

Is that an internal email thing? I don't think I've ever noticed a priority on a normal email. Maybe I've never received one, maybe it has just passed me by 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is that an internal email thing? I don't think I've ever noticed a priority on a normal email. Maybe I've never received one, maybe it has just passed me by 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

No, external via Outlook.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 24, 2022)

KP avoids jail again 😤


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			KP avoids jail again 😤
		
Click to expand...

What's Pieterson done now..?


----------



## woofers (Jun 24, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			KP avoids jail again 😤
		
Click to expand...

From the BBC news site, her defence lawyer:
_He said Ms Price had sought help for her emotional problems and had been suffering from a "depressive disorder and anxiety".
Mr Hamblin said: "She has two different personalities, the public one and the vulnerable one."
He said her vulnerable side came from spending "every day in the public eye"_.

 For most of us, the answer to the personality problems are obvious - get out of the public eye (please!!!)


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 24, 2022)

woofers said:



			From the BBC news site, her defence lawyer:
_He said Ms Price had sought help for her emotional problems and had been suffering from a "depressive disorder and anxiety".
Mr Hamblin said: "She has two different personalities, the public one and the vulnerable one."
He said her vulnerable side came from spending "every day in the public eye"_.

For most of us, the answer to the personality problems are obvious - get out of the public eye (please!!!)
		
Click to expand...

When your only source of a income seems to be being in the public eye, this may prove difficult


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2022)

The unbelievably greedy ######## called the Glazers.
Most other clubs are strengthening their squads whilst our owners just rape the club out of another £11M in dividend payments.

*BUY SOME PLAYERS, FFS!!!*


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2022)

The US and their disgusting anti abortion groups that have allowed the removal of constitutional right to an abortion


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 25, 2022)

Weather forecasters.
Yesterday saying one thing for today, now saying the opposite.
Go to one app and it says rain, go to another 10per cent chance max.
Go to BBC. App and it says different from BBC Tv , so often.
The same organisation!  I don't mind the latter being wrong so much - but you'd expect the same organisation to be saying the same thing!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 25, 2022)

All those massive blummin flags at Glastonbury, surprised anyone can see the stage


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			All those massive blummin flags at Glastonbury, surprised anyone can see the stage 

Click to expand...

Exactly what I was just thinking and about to post about 🙄 So instead I’ll observe the totally selfish folk up on other’s shoulders blocking view of folks behind them…as if the blinkin’ flags weren’t irritating enough.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			All those massive blummin flags at Glastonbury, surprised anyone can see the stage 

Click to expand...

With the amount of narcotics that most of the crowd will have been taking I'd be surprised if most of them can see anything.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			With the amount of narcotics that most of the crowd will have been taking I'd be surprised if most of them can see anything.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they think the haze and smoke is their screwed up vision…😵 oh its real 🙄


----------



## RichA (Jun 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			All those massive blummin flags at Glastonbury, surprised anyone can see the stage 

Click to expand...

They're above the eye line of the crowd, but useful for finding your mates in a field with 100,000 people in it.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jun 26, 2022)

Paul McCartney 'singing' at Glastonbury


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 26, 2022)

£80 and I've got 3/4s of a tank from almost empty. £1.99 a litre, remember that fuel cut they bought in?


----------



## BrianM (Jun 26, 2022)

Although not a cricket fan, don’t fully understand the rules 😬
Newsreader says England need 296 runs to win tomorrow and it’s right in the balance, then says if they win, they win the series 3-0, surely it’s a dead rubber if they are winning 2-0 out of a best of 3……


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Although not a cricket fan, don’t fully understand the rules 😬
Newsreader says England need 296 runs to win tomorrow and it’s right in the balance, then says if they win, they win the series 3-0, surely it’s a dead rubber if they are winning 2-0 out of a best of 3……
		
Click to expand...


games in the balance, the series isnt, its already won


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 26, 2022)

Parents and coaches at kids football tournaments that can’t behave themselves.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			games in the balance, the series isnt, its already won
		
Click to expand...

I gathered that, is it not just a pointless game if the series is won….
It was talked up like it was important 😂


----------



## BrianM (Jun 26, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Parents and coaches at kids football tournaments that can’t behave themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Worst thing is half off them haven’t a clue what their talking about, just let the kids go out and enjoy it and play with freedom without worrying.


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I gathered that, is it not just a pointless game if the series is won….
*It was talked up like it was important *😂
		
Click to expand...

It is.
Every England player would sooner win 3-0 than 2-1, and there are world ranking points available.
Go for 3-0 every day of the week, don't just beat the opposition .................................. batter them!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 26, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Worst thing is half off them haven’t a clue what their talking about, just let the kids go out and enjoy it and play with freedom without worrying.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. I was sworn at and called all sorts of names yesterday by a pleasant chap who I told to wind his neck in as he was shouting abuse at a young female referee for giving a free kick. 

I politely tried to explain why the decision was correct, as making contact with the ball doesn’t mean a flying kick won’t result in a free kick. That and the stud marks down a players thigh.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 26, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			£80 and I've got 3/4s of a tank from almost empty. £1.99 a litre, remember that fuel cut they bought in?
		
Click to expand...

Put £160 in the other day from almost empty and didn’t quite reach 3/4 of a tank. I could have wept.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 26, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Put £160 in the other day from almost empty and didn’t quite reach 3/4 of a tank. I could have wept.
		
Click to expand...

You need to downsize your car or tank!


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 26, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			You need to downsize your car or tank!
		
Click to expand...

Looking that way I’m afraid.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 26, 2022)

Spent a “ adventure “ weekend away with grandson. I use the term adventure very loosely. Spent most of the weekend hanging around waiting for him
Whilst he stood in a line waiting for his adventure. Bored flipping witless. On a positive he can now make a tent peg outta a 4mm stick and light a piece of cotton wool after the 100th attempt with a flint tool. 
Oh ah if anyone is thinking of going into the knive and fork business to make money, don’t bother. Ave seen hundreds of kids this weekend that don’t know how to hold or use them correctly. They will be gong outta fashion soon. Unless someone comes Out with an app making them Look cool Again.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The US and their disgusting anti abortion groups that have allowed the removal of constitutional right to an abortion
		
Click to expand...

I am no expert in the subject and I think America went backwards… there is no such thing as banning abortion. All they do is ban safe abortions 

 but don’t we have the same scenario in Ireland. I recollect a story about a lady who died due to or lack of abortion. There were a few candle marches against it. Has the situation changed


----------



## Mudball (Jun 27, 2022)

New Highway Code…  when changes make things more dangerous…. Saw this warning on a website..

_Recent changes to the Highway Code require drivers turning off a main road to give way to Pedestrians who are waiting to cross a minor road rather than actually in the process of crossing.  The Approach from the West is *potentially dangerous as a result* - both from colliding with a pedestrian or having a vehicle stop suddenly and close in front of a following vehicle.  Visiting drivers are requested to exercise extra care following this change._


----------



## Slab (Jun 27, 2022)

Coming back into work today after a week off


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 27, 2022)

Inconsistent application of rules.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 27, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Inconsistent application of rules.
		
Click to expand...

Golf rules or any rules Jim.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 27, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Golf rules or any rules Jim.
		
Click to expand...

It’s an irritation of general principal. I see no difference.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 27, 2022)

The lack of G1Z1 on a Monday morning... Used to brighten up my day!


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 27, 2022)

CBD GUMMIES


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			CBD GUMMIES 

Click to expand...

So much this. I've reported about four of them today alone. Surely the forum can put a filter on the word 'gummies' that blocks the post from being made??


----------



## Slab (Jun 27, 2022)

Read about a young couple who had an argument at the beach (apparently she looked at his phone) 

I get everyone can have different privacy boundaries but when you're in a grown up relationship its kinda stupid to argue about this kind of stuff, especially in public


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2022)

Slab said:



			Read about a young couple who had an argument at the beach (apparently she looked at his phone)

I get everyone can have different privacy boundaries but when you're in a grown up relationship its kinda stupid to argue about this kind of stuff, especially in public
		
Click to expand...

Anyone arguing about that has something to hide!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Anyone arguing about that has something to hide!
		
Click to expand...

You either have something to hide or the other person is obsessive and controlling. Either way, there are trust issues that don't bode well long term.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 27, 2022)

The way that every sporting event now seems to have to have a trophy at the end.  This was triggered by seeing pictures of a trophy presentation after the test match. This was an early summer 3 match series not the some concocted trophy worthy event. Rugby has got really bad for it, there were certain matches with hostoric trophies but now every nation that England plays seems to have a unique trophy to be awarded. Even pre seasons have denegrated into trophy laden tournaments in football. Not everything needs to be played for a piece of silverware.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2022)

The Dartford River Crossing.  Got in on Sunday to find I'd been charged for a crossing I hadn't made, and subsequently realised that I hadn't taken the old car off (it's a PAYG account from when we used to use it more regularly, last time was 3 years ago).  Rang them up to explain the issue & asked for my £2.50 back and was unfortunate enough to speak to the least helpful & sympathetic customer services agent you could find.  Apparently they will not refund it as according to their T's & C's I'm liable for the charges, but here's the irritation; if the new owner pays for the crossing, as I've already paid it, they will refund them but not me; if the new owner doesn't claim the refund or doesn't realise then it sits as a credit against the vehicle for 12 months; and after 12 months if that vehicle hasn't been through the crossing again they get paid twice. 

I decided at this point to cancel the account, and the confirmation email reminded me that as I had closed it I wouldn't get any discount on future crossings; irritation no. 2 as I had been charged the full price and not the discounted price according to their website.

Those of you who might have an account that you rarely use may wish to check the details...


----------



## Mudball (Jun 27, 2022)

Driving around the car park to find some spaces.  

1) Idiots who park on bay markings thus making it difficult to use the adjacent bays.  And some of these were flashy cars.  More money than sense.  
2) Drove past a space where some idiot had done it and the adjacent one would not fit my small car.   Then to my surprise, the station wagon in front of me decided he could somehow fold himself into the space.  So he went in!!  kissed the car on the left because he was too embarrassed to pull out with everyone watching.  Then somehow he go in; only to realise that he could not open his door because the car to his right was half way into his space.    More money than sense.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 27, 2022)

Car covered in seagull mess every attendance at work at the moment. Bloody things are nesting on every building roof on site and to make matters worse you have to consider it to be radioactive segull mess due to the fact they like to float about on the old uncovered ponds.

Going outside is a case of put your hat on and hope not to get splattered yourself otherwise its a get checked over job in case you are contaminated....

Car about to get pressure washer treatment yet again to save paintwork


----------



## BrianM (Jun 27, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Car covered in seagull mess every attendance at work at the moment. Bloody things are nesting on every building roof on site and to make matters worse you have to consider it to be radioactive seagull mess due to the fact they like to float about on the old uncovered ponds.

Going outside is a case of put your hat on and hope not to get splattered yourself otherwise its a get checked over job in case you are contaminated....

Car about to get pressure washer treatment yet again to save paintwork 

Click to expand...

I've literally had to go to the garage today to do this, they are absolutely horrendous at the moment.
I also hate cleaning my car at the garage, I'm half planning to go home on Wednesday and change cars so the paint work doesn't get destroyed on my own.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 27, 2022)

Lightning.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 27, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I've literally had to go to the garage today to do this, they are absolutely horrendous at the moment.
I also hate cleaning my car at the garage, I'm half planning to go home on Wednesday and change cars so the paint work doesn't get destroyed on my own.
		
Click to expand...

Some guy got splattered a couple of weeks back and got some in his mouth.
He is having to provide stool samples as it has got to be classed as an internal dose of radiation.

That seriously ruins your day. Things are a nightmare, we are lucky at present as we are not getting dive bombed when we go outside to check our cooling towers. There was a nest next to the towers but suspect the egg didn't hatch.


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2022)

there's a suggestion box in our office cafe asking what we would like to see... apparantly strippers isn't an appropirate answer


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 28, 2022)

Why does the BBC insist upon showing Wimbledon On BBC 1 despite it being scheduled  for BBC 2.

It is 2022 not 1972 if you have BBC1 these days you have BBC 2.

Last night I would have recorded Wimbledon and not Sherwood if I had not spotted the change at the very last moment.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 28, 2022)

The fact that the biggest sporting events this week are Tennis and Cricket and there is no football and yet TalkSPORT is still all about football. 

Before I get the usual faces criticising my random irritations, yes, I know that football is many many times more popular than any sport and I know that Talksport has always been 99% football but it is still allowed to irritate me that a station called TalkSPORT and not TalkFOOTBALL can ignore discussion about the biggest sporting events on at the time and spend 99% of the day covering a sport that is currently not even being played and if they do decide to discuss another sport, they still have footballers talking about it (thought the chat with Joe Root's dad was a nice change this morning). My irritation does not need to be fair or rational (or as with a previous one, event correct) it just has to irritate me.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 28, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The fact that the biggest sporting events this week are Tennis and Cricket and there is no football and yet TalkSPORT is still all about football.

Before I get the usual faces criticising my random irritations, yes, I know that football is many many times more popular than any sport and I know that Talksport has always been 99% football but it is still allowed to irritate me that a station called TalkSPORT and not TalkFOOTBALL can ignore discussion about the biggest sporting events on at the time and spend 99% of the day covering a sport that is currently not even being played and if they do decide to discuss another sport, they still have footballers talking about it (thought the chat with Joe Root's dad was a nice change this morning). My irritation does not need to be fair or rational (or as with a previous one, event correct) it just has to irritate me.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know how anyone can listen to talksport anyway. It’s the radio equivalent of reading The Sun newspaper.


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I don’t know how anyone can listen to talksport anyway. It’s the radio equivalent of reading The Sun newspaper.
		
Click to expand...

....................... in your opinion.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 28, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I don’t know how anyone can listen to talksport anyway. It’s the radio equivalent of reading The Sun newspaper.
		
Click to expand...

At the moment becuse I am not a fan of 5 Live breakfast and prefer talk radio in the morning to music. Need to learn how to work podcasts on my car and try them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2022)

The constant complaining of the BBC 

Will preempt the constant complaining of Tennis on the Telly


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Why does the BBC insist upon showing Wimbledon On BBC 1 despite it being scheduled  for BBC 2.

It is 2022 not 1972 if you have BBC1 these days you have BBC 2.

Last night I would have recorded Wimbledon and not Sherwood if I had not spotted the change at the very last moment.
		
Click to expand...

I love Wimbledon but did want to watch Sherwood. I guessed it had moved to BBC2 as can't recall even seeing or hearing it announced during the tennis?!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I love Wimbledon but did want to watch Sherwood. I guessed it had moved to BBC2 as can't recall even seeing or hearing it announced during the tennis?!
		
Click to expand...

Tiny caption popped up at the bottom of the screen for a few seconds. Switched over and had already missed first two minutes.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 28, 2022)

Daughter #1 arrived for a short visit, and on the first evening reveals that she’s 10 weeks pregnant but feels very uncomfortable and has started spotting, i.e. bleeding. She rings the on-call midwife for advice. She’s advised to self-refer and someone will ring her with an appointment to come into the hospital. The following morning things take a turn for the worse, culminating in a miscarriage.

She rings the on-call midwife for advice and is told, once again, to self-refer as she will need to be checked to see if all the placenta has come away and have her hormone levels checked. Over the next few days she chases her self-referral several times.

10 days after the first phone call, 9 days after miscarrying, she gets a call to go in…


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Daughter #1 arrived for a short visit, and on the first evening reveals that she’s 10 weeks pregnant but feels very uncomfortable and has started spotting, i.e. bleeding. She rings the on-call midwife for advice. She’s advised to self-refer and someone will ring her with an appointment to come into the hospital. The following morning things take a turn for the worse, culminating in a miscarriage.

She rings the on-call midwife for advice and is told, once again, to self-refer as she will need to be checked to see if all the placenta has come away and have her hormone levels checked. Over the next few days she chases her self-referral several times.

10 days after the first phone call, 9 days after miscarrying, she gets a call to go in…
		
Click to expand...

Such a sorry story Brian . Could she not have called an ambulance as things worsened, or turned up in A & E?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Why does the BBC insist upon showing Wimbledon On BBC 1 despite it being scheduled  for BBC 2.

It is 2022 not 1972 if you have BBC1 these days you have BBC 2.

Last night I would have recorded Wimbledon and not Sherwood if I had not spotted the change at the very last moment.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed the juxtaposition of you identifying that it's 2022, but still 'recording' things instead of just using iPlayer.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2022)

Whenever we get the Jaffa Cakes out my missus insists on being provided with a glass of milk to dunk them in. What the hell kind of custom is that?? She told me to try one once as if I would have an epiphany, it simply made the Jaffa Cake cold, damp and ruined the flavour. I worry about her sometimes.


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Whenever we get the Jaffa Cakes out my missus insists on being provided with a glass of milk to dunk them in. What the hell kind of custom is that?? She told me to try one once as if I would have an epiphany, it simply made the Jaffa Cake cold, damp and ruined the flavour. I worry about her sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t the worry start when you found out about her taste in men? 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			Didn’t the worry start when you found out about her taste in men? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Nah I've met her boyfriend, he's a nice feller. 👀


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I enjoyed the juxtaposition of you identifying that it's 2022, but still 'recording' things instead of just using iPlayer. 

Click to expand...

 I player is such a pfaff - Log  in - get your code, input your code via a phone or computer hunt around for ages to find the programme you actually want to watch. Crappy fast forward/rewind.

Recording check recordings press play on the one you want. Fall asleep watching it pick up remote say go to and pick up where you were or want to go to bed just press continue when you want to watch the rest.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			I player is such a pfaff - Log  in - get your code, input your code via a phone or computer hunt around for ages to find the programme you actually want to watch. Crappy fast forward/rewind.

Recording check recordings press play on the one you want. Fall asleep watching it pick up remote say go to and pick up where you were or want to go to bed just press continue when you want to watch the rest.
		
Click to expand...

Is it?? My iPlayer is permanently logged in on my phone so I simply open app, find program, cast it to TV in seconds. No need to remember to record things - I don't even know when they're actually on to be honest. Just check the app for a new episode on the night we're wanting to watch something.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Is it?? My iPlayer is permanently logged in on my phone so I simply open app, find program, cast it to TV in seconds. No need to remember to record things - I don't even know when they're actually on to be honest. Just check the app for a new episode on the night we're wanting to watch something. 

Click to expand...

  When I am at home a lot of the time I could not tell you where my phone is. I have a smart TV and Sky so would always approach it via that. I also record because I often have 3 recordings on the go at once and am watching a 4th programme on another option.

One of the other things about recordings is that that they stay on the recorder forever until you delete them. With some providers like Netflix and Sky they stop being available after a while. Started a few series and not been able to watch the end of them because they have been made "no longer available".


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2022)

Pigeons under me solar panels. 🤬


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2022)

Mrs d has been at work all day and so have I.
Eldest daughter has been at home all day and asks us what’s for dinner 
🤬


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Pigeons under me solar panels. 🤬
		
Click to expand...

Is that a euphemism Tash..?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2022)

When you book golf via BRS it allows you to have a number of friends who you would normally play with in a dedicated section at the top of the booking/membership list. Think speed dial, save scrolling through the list each time.

This section could have a range of names but BRS calls the people 'buddys' 🤢🤮. We are not American, I don't have buddy's. It irritates me every time.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 28, 2022)

Had to help Mrs Colch get her spare gazebo out of the garage ready for her to go to work today. It was tucked right at the back next to the freezers. Went to the freezer this afternoon to get some ice and it wasn't frozen. Somehow while getting the gazebo out I'd managed to hit the socket and turn off the power to both freezers.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 28, 2022)

Having to drive back home tomorrow morning and change cars, my car is literally getting destroyed with seagull mess


----------



## RichA (Jun 28, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			I player is such a pfaff - Log  in - get your code, input your code via a phone or computer hunt around for ages to find the programme you actually want to watch. Crappy fast forward/rewind.

Recording check recordings press play on the one you want. Fall asleep watching it pick up remote say go to and pick up where you were or want to go to bed just press continue when you want to watch the rest.
		
Click to expand...

Recently replaced our 5 year old Amazon Firestick with a new one. Suddenly iPlayer, Netflix and Disney+ are pretty much instant. I'm glad I only had to replace a £30 stick rather than a £600 smart TV.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Had to help Mrs Colch get her spare gazebo out of the garage ready for her to go to work today. It was tucked right at the back next to the freezers. Went to the freezer this afternoon to get some ice and it wasn't frozen. Somehow while getting the gazebo out I'd managed to hit the socket and turn off the power to both freezers.
		
Click to expand...

Have you told her 😖


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 28, 2022)

RichA said:



			Recently replaced our 5 year old Amazon Firestick with a new one. Suddenly iPlayer, Netflix and Disney+ are pretty much instant. I'm glad I only had to replace a £30 stick rather than a £600 smart TV.
		
Click to expand...

 I do not have that worry at the moment four and half years still to go on the TV warranty.
I do not have subscriptions to anything other than Sky and Paramount + the latter being free with Sky.

One of the things I have noticed about iPlayer is that not all programmes go on it and sometimes you have to wait a day or more for some to appear.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 28, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Have you told her 😖
		
Click to expand...

Yes, of course. It was obviously her fault. Fortunately one of the freezers hadn't been opened so that one was OK. Have spent the afternoon cooking everything I could from the other freezer so that I can put it back in now its cold again.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Yes, of course. It was obviously her fault. Fortunately one of the freezers hadn't been opened so that one was OK. Have spent the afternoon cooking everything I could from the other freezer so that I can put it back in now its cold again.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When you book golf via BRS it allows you to have a number of friends who you would normally play with in a dedicated section at the top of the booking/membership list. Think speed dial, save scrolling through the list each time.

This section could have a range of names but BRS calls the people 'buddys' 🤢🤮. We are not American, I don't have buddy's. It irritates me every time.
		
Click to expand...

Hey chill out buddy 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2022)

BBC deciding tonight to change the tennis to BBC2 and leave Sherwood on BBC1 - I recorded BBC2...

Be bloody consistent!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Hey chill out buddy 😂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			BBC deciding tonight to change the tennis to BBC2 and leave Sherwood on BBC1 - I recorded BBC2...

Be bloody consistent!
		
Click to expand...

How do you record a channel as opposed the program ? Do you still have a VCR?


----------



## paddyc (Jun 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			BBC deciding tonight to change the tennis to BBC2 and leave Sherwood on BBC1 - I recorded BBC2...

Be bloody consistent!
		
Click to expand...

Yes i did that Amanda  outrageous!


----------



## paddyc (Jun 28, 2022)

Lorry drivers who decide to overtake other lorries who are going a tiny bit slower and take an eternity to get past them. What's the point.how much time are you going to gain


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 28, 2022)

paddyc said:



			Lorry drivers who decide to overtake other lorries who are going a tiny bit slower and take an eternity to get past them. What's the point.how much time are you going to gain
		
Click to expand...

There's no problem - if you are patient!
My understanding is that almost all lorries are governed, so overtaking isn't a quick process for them.
And, of course, if you overtake both, the road ahead will almost certainly be pretty empty for a long way ahead, so a nice relaxing period of quicker driving - within the legal limit of course!
It would, however, be better if the limiter could be over-ridden for a short period to allow overtaking of marginally slower lorries without exceeding the speed limit or holding up other traffic excessively. But that's a sophistication few units are likely to have/want.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 29, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			There's no problem - if you are patient!
My understanding is that almost all lorries are governed, so overtaking isn't a quick process for them.
And, of course, if you overtake both, the road ahead will almost certainly be pretty empty for a long way ahead, so a nice relaxing period of quicker driving - within the legal limit of course!
It would, however, be better if the limiter could be over-ridden for a short period to allow overtaking of marginally slower lorries without exceeding the speed limit or holding up other traffic excessively. But that's a sophistication few units are likely to have/want.
		
Click to expand...

It is a problem, particularly if you live in an area where motorways or dual carriageways are not standard. Even more so when you get short passing stretches that become useless due to one of these manoeuvres.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 29, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			How do you record a channel as opposed the program ? Do you still have a VCR?
		
Click to expand...

No I set up a manual recording on my Sky box as the previous night they moved it to BBC2 but the listing stayed on BBC1...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 29, 2022)

paddyc said:



			Lorry drivers who decide to overtake other lorries who are going a tiny bit slower and take an eternity to get past them. What's the point.how much time are you going to gain
		
Click to expand...

The A14 is a nightmare with container lorries doing that constantly. Can't the driver in the inside lane slow a little to allow the other one to pass quicker?! It seems not...


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 29, 2022)

paddyc said:



			Lorry drivers who decide to overtake other lorries who are going a tiny bit slower and take an eternity to get past them. What's the point.how much time are you going to gain
		
Click to expand...

I understand where you’re coming from, and I was one of those frustrated drivers, but how much time do you really lose…

If the lorry is doing 40mph, and you’re stuck behind it for an extra 5mins you ‘lose’ 2 miles. Two mins difference on your journey, and that’s assuming you would have travelled at 60mph. If it happens 5 times in a long journey, 10mins max. And with all the stops/starts and slowing down, it’s less than 10mins.

I truly understand the frustration, been there, but nowadays it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 29, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			How do you record a channel as opposed the program ? Do you
		
Click to expand...




Foxholer said:



			There's no problem - if you are patient!
My understanding is that almost all lorries are governed, so overtaking isn't a quick process for them.
And, of course, if you overtake both, the road ahead will almost certainly be pretty empty for a long way ahead, so a nice relaxing period of quicker driving - within the legal limit of course!
It would, however, be better if the limiter could be over-ridden for a short period to allow overtaking of marginally slower lorries without exceeding the speed limit or holding up other traffic excessively. But that's a sophistication few units are likely to have/want.
		
Click to expand...

LT's irritation is understandable. An overtaking artic' travelling 1mph  faster than the other (not unusual in the era of limiters) will take absolute minimum of 3 mins to get past it - ie about 3 miles. Which is way longer than many a dualled overtaking section of a lot of A roads.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is a problem, particularly if you live in an area where motorways or dual carriageways are not standard. Even more so when you get short passing stretches that become useless due to one of these manoeuvres.
		
Click to expand...

If that's the case, then better planning in the first place - leaving 5-10 min early - is the best 'workaround'. There have been many studies in various parts of the world and 'impatience' figures high on the list of causes for accidents.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 29, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			LT's irritation is understandable. An overtaking artic' travelling 1mph  faster than the other (not unusual in the era of limiters) will take absolute minimum of 3 mins to get past it - ie about 3 miles. Which is way longer than many a dualled overtaking section of a lot of A roads.
		
Click to expand...

And there'll be 3 miles of empty road once you get past them!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 29, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			And there'll be 3 miles of empty road once you get past them!
		
Click to expand...

No there won't - because a) they'll block the enire length & you can't get past, and b) there'll be more lorries anyway ...

(Ps. that's me out)


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 29, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			No there won't - because a) they'll block the enire length & you can't get past, and b) *there'll be more lorries anyway* ...
...
		
Click to expand...

That's the 'real' problem then!


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 29, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			And there'll be 3 miles of empty road once you get past them!
		
Click to expand...

Not if you are on the A14


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 29, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			If that's the case, then better planning in the first place - leaving 5-10 min early - is the best 'workaround'. There have been many studies in various parts of the world and 'impatience' figures high on the list of causes for accidents.
		
Click to expand...

Better planning . The original irritation, and mine, was not about being late on a journey, it was about being held up be a selfish driver who is gaining virtually nothing but irritating many.



Foxholer said:



			And there'll be 3 miles of empty road once you get past them!
		
Click to expand...

No, because other cars will be joining ahead via other junctions and slip roads.

Accept it irritates others and move on.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 29, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Not if you are on the A14
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps.
But the post above yours still applies!


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			...
Accept it irritates others and move on.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I do. But I challenge those who suggest it's somebody else's 'fault' when the 'cause' could have been avoided/isn't really a problem.
FWIW, I drove around 200miles/day for 6+ years on various types of road. Patience was the attribute that kept me sane or even amused!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 29, 2022)

Impatient drivers. Why/how is your journey more important than everyone else's? and at times, more important than another person's life. You get held up by a truck/tractor/cyclist, get over it. Plan better.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm on holiday in Cornwall with my wife and she has Radio 2 on. It's not a station that I ever listen to. Now I know why as the music is absolute tosh.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 29, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			I'm on holiday in Cornwall with my wife and she has Radio 2 on. It's not a station that I ever listen to. Now I know why as the music is absolute tosh.
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you stop at 10:30 for Pop Master


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 29, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Make sure you stop at 10:30 for Pop Master 

Click to expand...

We'll be in the car then, and I will be listening to Planet Rock.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			Kay Burley
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 29, 2022)

On a train at the moment and some inconsiderate Pratt is listening to This Morning so half the carriage can hear, not only that it’s about cancer , menopause and vaginal dryness 😡


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 29, 2022)

The cost of food.

Mrs BiM usually does the food shopping, but I did yesterday as I was passing the supermarket on my way home.

I bought enough food (fresh ingredients) for 5 days, nothing outrageous, no luxury items or coffee/tea etc.

Less than 3 full bags was £99. 

The most shocking thing was the price of a block of Morrisons own butter at £2.50.


----------



## Slab (Jun 29, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The cost of food.

Mrs BiM usually does the food shopping, but I did yesterday as I was passing the supermarket on my way home.

I bought enough food (fresh ingredients) for 5 days, nothing outrageous, no luxury items or coffee/tea etc.

Less than 3 full bags was £99.

The most shocking thing was the price of a block of Morrisons own butter at £2.50.
		
Click to expand...

Similar experience, I rarely do the shopping but did last week, not funny at the till.
In fact if there's one place masks should still be compulsory its supermarket staff


----------



## GB72 (Jun 29, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The cost of food.

Mrs BiM usually does the food shopping, but I did yesterday as I was passing the supermarket on my way home.

I bought enough food (fresh ingredients) for 5 days, nothing outrageous, no luxury items or coffee/tea etc.

Less than 3 full bags was £99.

The most shocking thing was the price of a block of Morrisons own butter at £2.50.
		
Click to expand...

I do the shopping for my wife and me and the weekly shop is still about £50 give or take. OK, have a well stocked spice rack and all the basics in the cupboard and some things we buy in bulk a couple of times a year. 

Butter is ridiculously expensive though. The dairry farm up the road from me has a milk and butter vending machine so I use that the support local plus re-useable glass bottles means better environmentally too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2022)

Virgin TV Box.  No matter what I do regarding changing the delay setting, stuff is always out of sync.  Only way to fix it is briefly rewind then play again.


----------



## IanM (Jun 29, 2022)

The DPD van that does warp factor 6 down our narrow lane that has a 20mph speed limit.

I guess when a child is killed,  the idiot driving will apologise.


----------



## Dando (Jun 29, 2022)

Food delivery drivers who don’t seem to give a toss about road laws or other road users


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 29, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Virgin TV Box.  No matter what I do regarding changing the delay setting, stuff is always out of sync.  Only way to fix it is briefly rewind then play again. 

Click to expand...

Or just pretend it’s a really badly dubbed film you are watching. The proper classic kind.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 29, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Yes, of course. It was obviously her fault. Fortunately one of the freezers hadn't been opened so that one was OK. Have spent the afternoon cooking everything I could from the other freezer so that I can put it back in now its cold again.
		
Click to expand...

Following on from this, my random irritation today is my kids.

Kids - "We don't like lasagne because it's got onions in it".

Also my kids, while eating burgers or hotdogs - "Did you cook onions to go on them"?

Can't find their sodding school shoes in the morning but can find the smallest piece of onion known to man mixed in with lasagne.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 29, 2022)

Paying a bill in a restaurant and they remind you about a tip. press 1 for a tip, 2 not to tip.

I am capable of deciding whether I want to tip or otherwise.

Additionally prices in restaurants have increased post COVID and portions reduced.

Some places think their food is better than it actually is.

I will let The Forum decided how much was given!


----------



## GB72 (Jun 29, 2022)

Wimbledon nearly causing me to miss recording the Sewing Bee final by bumping it to BBC 2 but also not showing the change in the planner.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 29, 2022)

Spending an hour watering the garden because it was bone dry and then an hour later it's pissing down 😖😡


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Wimbledon nearly causing me to miss recording the Sewing Bee final by bumping it to BBC 2 but also not showing the change in the planner.
		
Click to expand...

For once my watching the channels in number order, but recording on the HD channel, worked out for me! They know the Wimbledon schedule and Andy's match was always likely to run late so change the listings early.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2022)

Dando said:



			Food delivery drivers who don’t seem to give a toss about road laws or other road users
		
Click to expand...

YES!!

There are quite a few footpaths, one way streets that the moped muppets think is for them! I was running a week ago and almost got wiped out by one coming out of a footpath (which is probably a 2 mile shortcut by road!)


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2022)

Bernie Ecclestone.


----------



## chellie (Jun 30, 2022)

Spoilers on the TV thread for Sewing Bee


----------



## RichA (Jun 30, 2022)

chellie said:



			Spoilers on the TV thread for Sewing Bee

Click to expand...

Sorry.
Too late for you, but I've edited it.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Paying a bill in a restaurant and they remind you about a tip. press 1 for a tip, 2 not to tip.

I am capable of deciding whether I want to tip or otherwise.

Additionally prices in restaurants have increased post COVID and portions reduced.

Some places think their food is better than it actually is.

I will let The Forum decided how much was given!
		
Click to expand...

I press 2, then leave a cash tip if I feel the service warrants it. I’m not convinced adding a tip to the credit card payment ends up in the ‘tips jar.’

I’ll add automatic service charges to the irritation. I decide if it warrants a tip, and resent an automatic charge. I always ask for it to be removed from the bill, and then leave cash if it warrants a tip.


----------



## IanM (Jun 30, 2022)

Lovely morning here.  Still nice now.

Teeing off at 4pm.   Forecast is rain and plenty of it


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2022)

IanM said:



			Lovely morning here.  Still nice now.

Teeing off at 4pm.   Forecast is rain and plenty of it

Click to expand...

Was down playing the Monty at Celtic today..
Suffice to say we got mildly moist on the last 3 holes......


----------



## IanM (Jun 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Was down playing the Monty at Celtic today..
Suffice to say we got mildly moist on the last 3 holes......
		
Click to expand...

Teed off at 4.00.  In by 7.15, missed rain by 10 minutes.    15 minutes up the road was a monsoon 

Blimey,  you're only a hop from Newport GC, you'd be better off playing that than yomping round the Monty!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2022)

IanM said:



			Teed off at 4.00.  In by 7.15, missed rain by 10 minutes.    15 minutes up the road was a monsoon

Blimey,  you're only a hop from Newport GC, you'd be better off playing that than yomping round the Monty!
		
Click to expand...

Got it on a free as a mate's daughter works for Wales Golf....


----------



## IanM (Jun 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Got it on a free as a mate's daughter works for Wales Golf....

Click to expand...

Next time you folks are over the Bridge,  I can sign you in at Newport.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2022)

IanM said:



			Next time you folks are over the Bridge,  I can sign you in at Newport.
		
Click to expand...

I'll bear that in mind 
Trouble is every time I come to Wales it hisses it down


----------



## IanM (Jun 30, 2022)

Its your blooming fault then, we've had virtually no rain for over a month, this week has been wet!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2022)

IanM said:



			Its your blooming fault then, we've had virtually no rain for over a month, this week has been wet!
		
Click to expand...

#RainGod


----------



## Neilds (Jul 1, 2022)

OFCOM carrying out a review of whether to allow more frequent, longer ad breaks. Don’t they realise people always fast forward through the breaks or is there a large majority of unheard people saying ‘I wish there were more adverts on telly’?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2022)

Went to Wembley last night to see Ed Sheeran. Me and Mrs d with our son and daughter in law, with 2 of our grandchildren. Getting out was the usual queuing along Wembley Way for the tube back to St Pancras and we made the last train home  from there with 5 minutes to spare!

This is London !! Surely it doesn't all close at 12.10 at night had we not got on the tube that we did, or been held one more stop getting into the tube station we would have been stranded for the night 😖😖

Do other capital cities close at midnight ??


----------



## GB72 (Jul 1, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Went to Wembley last night to see Ed Sheeran. Me and Mrs d with our son and daughter in law, with 2 of our grandchildren. Getting out was the usual queuing along Wembley Way for the tube back to St Pancras and we made the last train home  from there with 5 minutes to spare!

This is London !! Surely it doesn't all close at 12.10 at night had we not got on the tube that we did. Or been held one more stop getting into the tube station we wouhave been stranded for the night 😖😖

Do other capital cities close at midnight ??
		
Click to expand...

Consider yourself lucky on that. We have the bright lights of Nottingham a short train journey away but the last train back if about 9.30 at night meaning if I want to go to a gig at Rock City, someone has to drive or it needs an overnight stay. I also think that the last train back to Grantham Station from London is 10.00


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Went to Wembley last night to see Ed Sheeran. Me and Mrs d with our son and daughter in law, with 2 of our grandchildren. Getting out was the usual queuing along Wembley Way for the tube back to St Pancras and we made the last train home  from there with 5 minutes to spare!

This is London !! Surely it doesn't all close at 12.10 at night had we not got on the tube that we did. Or been held one more stop getting into the tube station we wouhave been stranded for the night 😖😖

Do other capital cities close at midnight ??
		
Click to expand...


In fairness Chris, you can't really expect train drivers to work unsocial hours on the pittance they earn.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

People who don't know the difference between Rugby League & Rugby Union but who should do...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			In fairness Chris, you can't really expect train drivers to work unsocial hours on the pittance they earn.

Click to expand...

How selfish of me 😉😉


----------



## Dando (Jul 1, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Went to Wembley last night to see Ed Sheeran. Me and Mrs d with our son and daughter in law, with 2 of our grandchildren. Getting out was the usual queuing along Wembley Way for the tube back to St Pancras and we made the last train home  from there with 5 minutes to spare!

This is London !! Surely it doesn't all close at 12.10 at night had we not got on the tube that we did, or been held one more stop getting into the tube station we would have been stranded for the night 😖😖

Do other capital cities close at midnight ??
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully i don't have any issues getting home from the Spuds stadium after Guns N Roses tonight


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

chrisd said:



			How selfish of me 😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Indeed; consider yourself duly chastised.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			Hopefully i don't have any issues getting home from the Spuds stadium after Guns N Roses tonight
		
Click to expand...

I've not been there so don't know the route, but I hope all goes well and you have a great time


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I've not been there so don't know the route, but I hope all goes well and you have a great time
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## Dando (Jul 1, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I've not been there so don't know the route, but I hope all goes well and you have a great time
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris - i just hope that after all the  that's been there they've cleaned it up and got rid of the stench


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 1, 2022)

The wife reversing over my foot this morning.
Another few inches and it would have been a broken ankle or worse...


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Went to Wembley last night to see Ed Sheeran. Me and Mrs d with our son and daughter in law, with 2 of our grandchildren. Getting out was the usual queuing along Wembley Way for the tube back to St Pancras and we made the last train home  from there with 5 minutes to spare!

This is London !! Surely it doesn't all close at 12.10 at night had we not got on the tube that we did, or been held one more stop getting into the tube station we would have been stranded for the night 😖😖

Do other capital cities close at midnight ??
		
Click to expand...

Without detracting from your irritation... (& you did ask) Try, no public transport after dark


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2022)

Slab said:



			Without detracting from your irritation... (& you did ask) Try, no public transport after dark 

Click to expand...


Impossible!


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Impossible!
		
Click to expand...

Fraid so, bus and rail services finish at 7pm daily. You can private hire a taxi or van/minibus but that's about it. City & towns are def not open 24 hour 
About the only thing that was 24hr was McD's at the weekend but I think that shuts at 10pm now


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 1, 2022)

Caddied today for some gun toting Trump supporters, was a very depressing afternoon  listening to what they were coming out with🙄


----------



## Dando (Jul 1, 2022)

Concert gates still not being open 90mins after the advertised time


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			Concert gates still not being open 90mins after the advertised time
		
Click to expand...

Gives you more time to explore the delightful Tottenham High Rd!😬


----------



## BrianM (Jul 1, 2022)

No more Steve Wright in the afternoon, getting replaced by Scott Mills 🙈🙈
Once Ken Bruce is done, I’ll be done with radio 2.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			No more Steve Wright in the afternoon, getting replaced by Scott Mills 🙈🙈
Once Ken Bruce is done, I’ll be done with radio 2.
		
Click to expand...

Scott Mills has about as much personality as a Dead Sea slug,  
🙄


----------



## Dando (Jul 1, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Gives you more time to explore the delightful Tottenham High Rd!😬
		
Click to expand...

I blinked and missed the “delight”


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Scott Mills has about as much personality as a Dead Sea slug, 
🙄
		
Click to expand...

That’s harsh on the Dead Sea Slug.   He actually makes Zoe Ball look like a competent broadcaster.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			That’s harsh on the Dead Sea Slug.   He actually makes Zoe Ball look like a competent broadcaster.
		
Click to expand...

Now that is a step too far.

Mills is utterly vanilla though, no personality.


----------



## Dando (Jul 1, 2022)

Waiting over 2 years for a concert and leaving after less than an hour


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



*Now that is a step too far.*

Mills is utterly vanilla though, no personality.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all; it's an utterly unwarranted slur on Dead Sea Slugs.

Oh, sorry, did you mean the bit about Zoe Ball... 

It's not so much that Mills is vanilla for me, it's his complete and utter incompetence, particularly when doing Pop Master.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			Waiting over 2 years for a concert and leaving after less than an hour
		
Click to expand...

Really; why?


----------



## Dando (Jul 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Really; why?
		
Click to expand...

It was just noise mate.
I get they’re loud but this was just 💩
Time hasn’t been good on axl roses voice
Even my eldest said it was pants 
I’m gutted to be honest but at least they didn’t ruin my favourite songs as they hadn’t played them


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			It was just noise mate.
I get they’re loud but this was just 💩
Time hasn’t been good on axl roses voice
Even my eldest said it was pants
I’m gutted to be honest but at least they didn’t ruin my favourite songs as they hadn’t played them
		
Click to expand...

Gutted for you mate, especially as you've waited this long.
We did the Eagles last week at Anfield and they were brilliant, (bar a glaring omission from the set list for me) but it's always a worry that it will be a disappointment.
Certain stadia just don't work for concerts, I'd add Twickenham to the list of ones to avoid.


----------



## Dando (Jul 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Gutted for you mate, especially as you've waited this long.
We did the Eagles last week at Anfield and they were brilliant, (bar a glaring omission from the set list for me) but it's always a worry that it will be a disappointment.
Certain stadia just don't work for concerts, I'd add Twickenham to the list of ones to avoid.
		
Click to expand...

The warm up act, Gary Clark Jr was so much better


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not at all; it's an utterly unwarranted slur on Dead Sea Slugs.

Oh, sorry, did you mean the bit about Zoe Ball... 

It's not so much that Mills is vanilla for me, it's his complete and utter incompetence, particularly when doing Pop Master.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no him. I hate his voice...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			The warm up act, Gary Clark Jr was so much better
		
Click to expand...

Got a very good reputation, one I want to see in concert; did see him this evening but in "Elvis" where he has a part.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not at all; it's an utterly unwarranted slur on Dead Sea Slugs.

Oh, sorry, did you mean the bit about Zoe Ball... 

It's not so much that Mills is vanilla for me, it's his complete and utter incompetence, particularly when doing Pop Master.
		
Click to expand...

The only stand in who runs Popmaster smoothly is Gary Davies. I find it amazing that so many others seem so bemused by it. Be professional, do your homework. 

Ball I can't bear, Mills is blandness personified. 

I thought Steve Wright was hugely professional in his post show interviews. Accepted his lot, appreciative of the run he has had. I'm sure he won't be short of offers if he wants to keep going midweek, I know he will keep doing his weekend slot.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			It was just noise mate.
*I get they’re loud but this was just 💩*
Time hasn’t been good on axl roses voice
Even my eldest said it was pants
I’m gutted to be honest but at least they didn’t ruin my favourite songs as they hadn’t played them
		
Click to expand...

Mrs BiM has just looked up a review from last night's O2 gig, appears it might be a band problem rather than a venue problem; reviewer described the sound as a muddy mess, said there were too many jams & breaks and described as having all the edge of a rubber dinghy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The only stand in who runs Popmaster smoothly is Gary Davies. I find it amazing that so many others seem so bemused by it. Be professional, do your homework.

Ball I can't bear, Mills is blandness personified.

I thought Steve Wright was hugely professional in his post show interviews. Accepted his lot, appreciative of the run he has had. I'm sure he won't be short of offers if he wants to keep going midweek, I know he will keep doing his weekend slot.
		
Click to expand...

We are not alone in our thoughts;


----------



## Mudball (Jul 2, 2022)

Sent email sound on my iPhone. Whenever I send an office email on iPhone.. it makes an irritating ‘ding’ sound. I have turned off every single setting but I just can’t find where this Outlook sent email sound setting is…


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 2, 2022)

Neilds said:



			OFCOM carrying out a review of whether to allow more frequent, longer ad breaks. Don’t they realise people always fast forward through the breaks or is there a large majority of unheard people saying ‘I wish there were more adverts on telly’?
		
Click to expand...

It might be some people who watch BBC. ?  Because I see that they are now doing adverts between the games on the Wimbledon coverage.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			We are not alone in our thoughts;
View attachment 43273

View attachment 43274

Click to expand...

I'm not a massive fan of SW tbh but if he's  on when listening in  the car I'll at least leave it on Mills on the other hand will be switched over or off, truly hopeless and annoying.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			It was just noise mate.
I get they’re loud but this was just 💩
Time hasn’t been good on axl roses voice
Even my eldest said it was pants
I’m gutted to be honest but at least they didn’t ruin my favourite songs as they hadn’t played them
		
Click to expand...

My son was there as well and wasn’t impressed with Axles voice , he did send me a short clip of knocking on heavens door , maybe you missed that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			I'm not a massive fan of SW tbh but if he's  on when listening in  the car I'll at least leave it on Mills on the other hand will be switched over or off, truly hopeless and annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Nor am I, but I'd say it's a personality issue; although I don't like his gushy way, he is a professional broadcaster, knows the stuff he should do when he's interviewing people.  You can't say he's incompetent.

Mills gives the impression he'd be out of his depth in a car park puddle.


----------



## Dando (Jul 2, 2022)

Bought a box of Madri beer for the caravan and Mrs d is drinking it as well 🤬


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 2, 2022)

Getting £382 back from the tax man and having to shell out £280 for a crown for a tooth.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 2, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Getting £382 back from the tax man and having to shell out £280 for a crown for a tooth.
		
Click to expand...

Still £102 up on the day
You could be £280 down 

Bright side of life 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 2, 2022)

Not really an irritation more an observation.
We’ve been in London for the last two days and I’ve noticed every man, woman, child and dog has an Apple Watch, it’s like a uniform that has to be worn.
Really odd.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 2, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Not really an irritation more an observation.
We’ve been in London for the last two days and I’ve noticed every man, woman, child and dog has an Apple Watch, it’s like a uniform that has to be worn.
Really odd.
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me, but....not EVERY man


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 2, 2022)

Going on my first holiday in 2 years and they decide to close the local motorway for the Weeknd 😠


----------



## bobmac (Jul 3, 2022)

Charge anywhere....
With one app...
For cheaper


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Not really an irritation more an observation.
We’ve been in London for the last two days and I’ve noticed every man, woman, child and dog has an Apple Watch, it’s like a uniform that has to be worn.
Really odd.
		
Click to expand...

My wife and her friend were in London for Wimbledon these last few days. Stacks of tube stations were closed yesterday, something to do with Pride 🤷‍♂️. Get caught up in that? She was highly irritated in having to walk miles and nearly missing her train because of it.

She doesn't have an apple watch, maybe the stations were open only to those who have one and that's were she went wrong 🤔😄


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 3, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Going on my first holiday in 2 years and they decide to close the local motorway for the Weeknd 😠
		
Click to expand...

Come on...it's only junction 7 to 5  London bound
Its been advised about for ages, along with all the closures with the 249 and junction 5


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 3, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Come on...it's only junction 7 to 5  London bound
Its been advised about for ages, along with all the closures with the 249 and junction 5

Click to expand...

They’ve only been closing it every weekend for the past 18 months 🙄


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 3, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They’ve only been closing it every weekend for the past 18 months 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Not strictly true (I traverse to J5 every Saturday and many Sundays )
However, it is put out into the public domain and on the local news outlets.
The current motor closure was due to be done  weeks ago, but it would have been a total motor closure with both sides done at once. However after much howling and gnashing of teeth by certain parties, it was cancelled that weekend and split into seperate sides and to be done in  smaller chunks so slightly more closures.
The biggest ongoing problems are all to do with the new flyover for the 249 at J5, and the associated works for J5. Don't they know I have a golf club to get too?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 3, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Come on...it's only junction 7 to 5  London bound
Its been advised about for ages, along with all the closures with the 249 and junction 5

Click to expand...

Along with M20 being down to 2 lanes and M25 shut at clackett lane due to urgent repairs it was a testing journey 🤬


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife and her friend were in London for Wimbledon these last few days. Stacks of tube stations were closed yesterday, something to do with Pride 🤷‍♂️. Get caught up in that? She was highly irritated in having to walk miles and nearly missing her train because of it.

She doesn't have an apple watch, maybe the stations were open only to those who have one and that's were she went wrong 🤔😄
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, we are at the other side of town so it didn’t really impact us much. Paying £16 for a cocktail in a bar on top of a tower was irritating though 🙉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 3, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Not strictly true (I traverse to J5 every Saturday and many Sundays )
However, it is put out into the public domain and on the local news outlets.
The current motor closure was due to be done  weeks ago, but it would have been a total motor closure with both sides done at once. *However after much howling and gnashing of teeth by certain parties, it was cancelled that weekend and split into seperate sides and to be done in  smaller chunks so slightly more closures.*
The biggest ongoing problems are all to do with the new flyover for the 249 at J5, and the associated works for J5. Don't they know I have a golf club to get too?
		
Click to expand...

Never understand that thinking.  If you've got to shut it, which would be be the last resort in traffic management terms, then the aim should always be to minimise the duration, even if it does cause maximum buggeration for that period, and get EVERYTHING done whilst it is closed (probably not so relevant on motorways).


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 3, 2022)

Finding that today rowing decided to cause blisters on the parts of my thumb and fingers that didn't have tape on them!


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 3, 2022)

Took the daughter to a local indoor soft play after my round this morning. Some ignorant bell whiff has bumped my car, causing a decent amount of damage to the bumper and wheel arch and driven off. No note left. The soft play is going to check their CCTV, but it boils my urine how people think this is ok. No way they could not have noticed either.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 3, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Took the daughter to a local indoor soft play after my round this morning. Some ignorant bell whiff has bumped my car, causing a decent amount of damage to the bumper and wheel arch and driven off. No note left. The soft play is going to check their CCTV, but it boils my urine how people think this is ok. No way they could not have noticed either.
		
Click to expand...

Infuriating, and expensive. 

It’s happened more than once to me, including at the golf club. On one occasion some cretin walked between my car and the one next to it with his carry bag slung over his shoulder, and whacked my passenger door leaving a dent. It was captured in glorious technicolour on CCTV and even then he tried to deny it. I gave him two options - pay up or I’d report a clear case of criminal (reckless) damage to the police. He paid for the repair.

People often ask why I now park in an end bay and partially straddle the line. Because of thoughtless idiots like the one above, that’s why.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha, we are at the other side of town so it didn’t really impact us much. Paying £16 for a cocktail in a bar on top of a tower was irritating though 🙉
		
Click to expand...

. As a Yorkshireman, how did you cope with that bill?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 3, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Infuriating, and expensive.

It’s happened more than once to me, including at the golf club. On one occasion some cretin walked between my car and the one next to it with his carry bag slung over his shoulder, and whacked my passenger door leaving a dent. It was captured in glorious technicolour on CCTV and even then he tried to deny it. I gave him two options - pay up or I’d report a clear case of criminal (reckless) damage to the police. He paid for the repair.

People often ask why I now park in an end bay and partially straddle the line. Because of thoughtless idiots like the one above, that’s why.
		
Click to expand...

i always do the same - seek the end bay and park on the edge line


----------



## GB72 (Jul 3, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Infuriating, and expensive. 

It’s happened more than once to me, including at the golf club. On one occasion some cretin walked between my car and the one next to it with his carry bag slung over his shoulder, and whacked my passenger door leaving a dent. It was captured in glorious technicolour on CCTV and even then he tried to deny it. I gave him two options - pay up or I’d report a clear case of criminal (reckless) damage to the police. He paid for the repair.

People often ask why I now park in an end bay and partially straddle the line. Because of thoughtless idiots like the one above, that’s why.
		
Click to expand...

Totally disgraceful but it also irritates me that clubs have standard sized parking bays then people clearly need extra room to get clubs out, move around with trolleys etc. Design your car park for the use not the amount of spaces you can cram in.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2022)

London moan again.
The lazy bustards I’m with who have insisted on getting Ubers everywhere rather than walking 5 minutes and getting the tube 😡


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 3, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Totally disgraceful but it also irritates me that clubs have standard sized parking bays then people clearly need extra room to get clubs out, move around with trolleys etc. Design your car park for the use not the amount of spaces you can cram in.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree in the main, I was actually parked in an end bay on this occasion too and he could easily have walked round without risking damaging anything. 

Car parking spaces in general are too small for modern cars, which are much bigger than they were 20-30 years ago. Cars have grown, standard parking spaces haven’t. The worst I have ever come across was a small multi storey near Brixham harbour in Devon last year. The spaces were so small that, had I parked in one, I simply would not have been able to open my door to get out, my car being the size it is. It was ludicrous - I watched a number of other drivers trying to manoeuvre into spaces before shaking their heads and driving out again.

I eventually found an end space, parked with my drivers side about an inch from the wall and clambered out via the passenger door. Sure as eggs were eggs when I came back a couple of hours later whoever had parked alongside my had opened their door on mine leaving yet another dent.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 3, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Whilst I agree in the main, I was actually parked in an end bay on this occasion too and he could easily have walked round without risking damaging anything. 

Car parking spaces in general are too small for modern cars, which are much bigger than they were 20-30 years ago. Cars have grown, standard parking spaces haven’t. The worst I have ever come across was a small multi storey near Brixham harbour in Devon last year. The spaces were so small that, had I parked in one, I simply would not have been able to open my door to get out, my car being the size it is. It was ludicrous - I watched a number of other drivers trying to manoeuvre into spaces before shaking their heads and driving out again.

I eventually found an end space, parked with my drivers side about an inch from the wall and clambered out via the passenger door. Sure as eggs were eggs when I came back a couple of hours later whoever had parked alongside my had opened their door on mine leaving yet another dent.
		
Click to expand...

I actually got rid of my 2 door car as had to look for end spaces or 2 spaces together


----------



## bobmac (Jul 3, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Car parking spaces in general are too small for modern cars, which are much bigger than they were 20-30 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

No they're not, they're massiver


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 3, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Totally disgraceful but it also irritates me that clubs have standard sized parking bays then people clearly need extra room to get clubs out, move around with trolleys etc. Design your car park for the use not the amount of spaces you can cram in.
		
Click to expand...

Answer is easy…rather than reduce the number of parking spaces for others just get a smaller car.

My 08 3door VW Polo is just fine for getting to and from my club and I have no problems fitting it into a parking space with loads of room all around for unloading 😉


----------



## GB72 (Jul 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Answer is easy…rather than reduce the number of parking spaces for others just get a smaller car.

My 08 3door VW Polo is just fine for getting to and from my club and I have no problems fitting it into a parking space with loads of room all around for unloading 😉
		
Click to expand...

Previous car was a Clio and still had issues. Not that it could not be done just that it is awkward especially with clubs on the back seat.


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2022)

Get an old, beaten up LR Defender, only the bravest parks next to one of those!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 3, 2022)

Slime said:



			Get an old, beaten up LR Defender, only the bravest parks next to one of those!
		
Click to expand...

I live in the country. Half the cars are beaten up defenders


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 3, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I live in the country. Half the cars are beaten up defenders
		
Click to expand...

Beaten up by other Defender drivers? In Golf car parks?


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 3, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Infuriating, and expensive.

It’s happened more than once to me, including at the golf club. On one occasion some cretin walked between my car and the one next to it with his carry bag slung over his shoulder, and whacked my passenger door leaving a dent. It was captured in glorious technicolour on CCTV and even then he tried to deny it. I gave him two options - pay up or I’d report a clear case of criminal (reckless) damage to the police. He paid for the repair.

People often ask why I now park in an end bay and partially straddle the line. Because of thoughtless idiots like the one above, that’s why.
		
Click to expand...

The soft play centre have been in touch, with remarkably clear CCTV video and images. They show the incident. Then the car quickly reversing and parking in another part of the car park. Plus some stills of the reg. The staff even went and took photo’s of their vehicle showing correlating damage and also got their contact details for us. Apparently the driver “didn’t notice” they’d hit my car.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 3, 2022)

bobmac said:



			No they're not, they're massiver

View attachment 43300

Click to expand...

I have to say that looks like a new complex car park. An example of similar is Bluewater, where the bays are perfectly fine, whereas any old multistory  (one in Maidstone was so tight I had trouble getting out the drivers door in my Jetta) or council car parks have old size spaces. Most car parks are still on there original paint markings, so wont be as big as many new cars need.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 3, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			The soft play centre have been in touch, with remarkably clear CCTV video and images. They show the incident. Then the car quickly reversing and parking in another part of the car park. Plus some stills of the reg. The staff even went and took photo’s of their vehicle showing correlating damage and also got their contact details for us. *Apparently the driver “didn’t notice” they’d hit my car.*

Click to expand...

Probably too busy on their phone 🙄


----------



## KenL (Jul 3, 2022)

Living under the constant threat/debate of independence.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 3, 2022)

KenL said:



			Living under the constant threat/debate of independence.[/QUOTE

Must be disconcerting, but verging on the political end of the spectrum 👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 3, 2022)

Not even allowed to be irritated by politics now Ken.

Firing squad for you


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 3, 2022)

Plonkers that can’t use the quote function properly…


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 3, 2022)

The Quote function irritates me. I often mess it up. I do feel like a plonker when that happens - but hey - life goes on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2022)

My last remaining grandparent passing away in her sleep today 😢


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My last remaining grandparent passing away in her sleep today 😢
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss Phil, 
Good way to go though, but that’s little comfort to you 😞


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Answer is easy…rather than reduce the number of parking spaces for others just get a smaller car.

My 08 3door VW Polo is just fine for getting to and from my club and I have no problems fitting it into a parking space with loads of room all around for unloading 😉
		
Click to expand...

That's a selfish attitude. Because a smaller car suits your lifestyle, then others
should have one too. ? Or do you have "smaller " car just for going to the golf club🙄

Or are you being sarcastic?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 3, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That's a selfish attitude. Because a smaller car suits your lifestyle, then others
should have one too. ? Or do you have "smaller " car just for going to the golf club🙄

Or are you being sarcastic?
		
Click to expand...

I was being a bit tongue in cheek as I realise how much some folks view their car as an extension or reflection of their status and character, and something to be talked about.  Apparently some have juggernauts as being essential for their work and home circumstances…apparently.😉

That said if anything is ‘selfish’ it’s surely drivers of large cars wishing more capacious parking spaces for their juggernauts, and therefore, in a fixed area, fewer spaces for others.

And yes, I do also have a (bit) larger and much newer car, but I use my little old rather battered Polo to go to the golf club as I drive to the club to play golf - though maybe my battered old polo is in fact also a reflection of my character. 🙄


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was being a bit tongue in cheek as I realise how much some folks view their car as an extension or reflection of their status and character, and something to be talked about.  Apparently some have juggernauts as being essential for their work and home circumstances…apparently.😉

That said if anything is ‘selfish’ it’s surely drivers of large cars wishing more capacious parking spaces for their juggernauts, and therefore, in a fixed area, fewer spaces for others.

And yes, I do also have a (bit) larger and much newer car, but I use my little old rather battered Polo to go to the golf club as I drive to the club to play golf - though maybe my battered old polo is in fact also a reflection of my character. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

What a precious attitude. So, most with large cars are bragging are they?
And those with cars where space is required because of lifestyle requirements or difficulties you don't have ( and seemingly are unable to imagine as might be the case) should not expect to be able to park them safely at the golf club ( and other places) because there should be more and smaller spaces available?
A most charitable attitude🙄


----------



## Leftitshort (Jul 3, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			What a precious attitude. So, most with large cars are bragging are they?
And those with cars where space is required because of lifestyle requirements or difficulties you don't have ( and seemingly are unable to imagine as might be the case) should not expect to be able to park them safely at the golf club ( and other places) because there should be more and smaller spaces available?
A most charitable attitude🙄
		
Click to expand...

SILH is very pious. So very pious. Charitable not so much tho


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 4, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My last remaining grandparent passing away in her sleep today 😢
		
Click to expand...

That is more than a random irritation, it is very sad indeed and my heart goes out to you.
This resonates with me in a big way, because I was only 13 when my last grandparent was gone.
That experience has stayed with me all my life and has been a constant reminder of just how tough life was for working people who lived through two world wars.
Thanks to their efforts - I am here.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was being a bit tongue in cheek as I realise how much some folks view their car as an extension or reflection of their status and character, and something to be talked about.  Apparently some have juggernauts as being essential for their work and home circumstances…apparently.😉

*That said if anything is ‘selfish’ it’s surely drivers of large cars wishing more capacious parking spaces for their juggernauts, and therefore, in a fixed area, fewer spaces for others.*

And yes, I do also have a (bit) larger and much newer car, but I use my little old rather battered Polo to go to the golf club as I drive to the club to play golf - though maybe my battered old polo is in fact also a reflection of my character. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure why me expecting to be able to park my modern car in a decent sized parking space is selfish.

If you do a little research you’ll quickly find that the average parking space has not changed in size for many years. Should that preclude me from buying the car I want?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I’m not sure why me expecting to be able to park my modern car in a decent sized parking space is selfish.

If you do a little research you’ll quickly find that the average parking space has not changed in size for many years. Should that preclude me from buying the car I want?
		
Click to expand...

Just saying that bigger spaces for convenience - and that’s what’s being talked about - would mean fewer spaces. If that’s what the majority of members want then they can get them. Meanwhile if you have access to a smaller car then maybe think about using it.  It’s not rocket science.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just saying that bigger spaces for convenience - and that’s what’s being talked about - would mean fewer spaces. If that’s what the majority of members want then they can get them. Meanwhile if you have access to a smaller car then maybe think about using it.  It’s not rocket science.
		
Click to expand...

My club built bigger spaces but we only 5 years old 

Half the car park is gravel tho so those spaces are easy .. park as wide as you want 

The actual spaces are brick and marked with diff colour bricks .. they are huge  ..


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 4, 2022)

Me 'n 'er have two cars. One of them is a 2005 Citroen C3 Exclusive 1.6 diesel. Its brilliant.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just saying that bigger spaces for convenience - and that’s what’s being talked about - would mean fewer spaces. If that’s what the majority of members want then they can get them. Meanwhile if you have access to a smaller car then maybe think about using it.  It’s not rocket science.
		
Click to expand...

So you are looking at the greater good ?

More parking spaces, but too small for a lot of members to park properly in, so its be good if you had a smaller car on standby just so you can park and get in and out of your car and manouevre your golf equipment when arriving and leaving! Seems a tad overboard rather than big enough spaces to park properly in. Mmmmm


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2022)

chrisd said:



			So you are looking at the greater good ?

More parking spaces, but too small for a lot of members to park properly in, so its be good if you had a smaller car on standby just so you can park and get in and out of your car and manouevre your golf equipment when arriving and leaving! Seems a tad overboard rather than big enough spaces to park properly in. Mmmmm
		
Click to expand...

If members want larger but fewer spaces then they go for it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2022)

First it was Extinction Rebellion;  then it was Insulate Britain, and now it is fuel cost protesters. All doing the same thing - creating serious disruption on the roads for their ‘cause’.  But will we hear much condemnation of the latter from the usual suspects and quarters…I doubt it.

Of course if I support XR and IB then I would logically be supportive of increases in fuel prices and so opposed to the fuel cost protests.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just saying that bigger spaces for convenience - and that’s what’s being talked about - would mean fewer spaces. If that’s what the majority of members want then they can get them. Meanwhile if you have access to a smaller car then maybe think about using it.  It’s not rocket science.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not convenience, Hugh. If a car won’t fit into a space and then actually allow you to open the doors to get out, then it’s a problem. To coin your own phrase, that’s not rocket science.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 4, 2022)

And if the parking spaces are too small, this happens .....


----------



## KenL (Jul 4, 2022)

I am irritated by the size of some modern cars.


----------



## richart (Jul 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			We are not alone in our thoughts;
View attachment 43273

View attachment 43274

Click to expand...

Haven't heard Steve Wright since he was on radio 210 (Reading) Had a show with Mike Read. Assume they went on to better things. Surprised he is still on the wireless as he must be ancient.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			First it was Extinction Rebellion;  then it was Insulate Britain, and now it is fuel cost protesters. All doing the same thing - creating serious disruption on the roads for their ‘cause’.  But will we hear much condemnation of the latter from the usual suspects and quarters…I doubt it.

Of course if I support XR and IB then I would logically be supportive of increases in fuel prices and so opposed to the fuel cost protests.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps if they all drove smaller vehicles they wouldn’t be complaining?
Just using your logic


----------



## richart (Jul 4, 2022)

bobmac said:



			And if the parking spaces are too small, this happens .....

View attachment 43307

Click to expand...

Played at Hockley the other day and a new Bentley parked like that, though at the end of the line. Obviously didn't want anyone parking to near it.It was across into the driveway. Very tempting to go into the clubhouse and ask whose it was as I had scraped by white van driving round it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2022)

bobmac said:



			And if the parking spaces are too small, this happens .....

View attachment 43307

Click to expand...

I hope someone parked behind them, in the allotted space to either side


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hope someone parked behind them, in the allotted space to either side 

Click to expand...

Or park an 08 Polo each side


----------



## bobmac (Jul 4, 2022)

If you look on Google Earth you can see the US parking spaces are 1-2 feet wider.
But then some just  don't care.........

I hope this guy parked his train better


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I hope this guy parked his train better  

View attachment 43308

Click to expand...

Yeah but he put his hazards on so it makes it ok 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2022)

Film adaptations of classic novels that are so far from the plot and misrepresent characters that it’s almost a fraud labelling it as an adaptation of the novel.  Film might be OK in itself, so either just don’t pretend and call it something else, or make clear it’s only very loosely based upon the novel.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Film adaptations of classic novels that are so far from the plot and misrepresent characters that it’s almost a fraud labelling it as an adaptation of the novel.  Film might be OK in itself, so either just don’t pretend and call it something else, or make clear it’s only very loosely based upon the novel.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that literally what adaptation means? It's been adapted, i.e. changed?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 4, 2022)

The advert for "Plant based chicken" on TV with recipe ideas. If it's "Plant based" then it's not chicken. It's the same with vegetarian bacon. It can't and doesn't exist.


----------



## RichA (Jul 4, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The advert for "Plant based chicken" on TV with recipe ideas. If it's "Plant based" then it's not chicken. It's the same with vegetarian bacon. It can't and doesn't exist.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. If you're having a meat free meal, at least make an effort. I'm no veggie, but a chickpea curry is in the top 5 favourite meals in our house.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Isn't that literally what adaptation means? It's been adapted, i.e. changed? 

Click to expand...

Of course.  But when the basic rationale behind the plot is changed;  the number and nationality (critical) of key characters is changed; what happens to the key characters, and why, is changed; with the only thing remaining the same being the setting of 3/4 of the story…well…the film might as well have been nothing to do with the original novel - because the connection was very tenuous.  A previous adaptation 30yrs before stuck close to the story and was splendid.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2022)

I reversed off the drive this morning and heard a metallic thump. Drove to work, felt okayish, and took it straight to the mechanic opposite where I work. A rear spring has snapped 😔 and it seems like the previous owner had them lowered during their time. It is a merc only part and so he will try to get a price for it tomorrow, likely to be scary. The alternative is to fit a generic pair of springs, potentially for a similar price. Either way, pain is coming.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2022)

RichA said:



			Agree. If you're having a meat free meal, at least make an effort. I'm no veggie, but a chickpea curry is in the top 5 favourite meals in our house.
		
Click to expand...

Got a great recipe in a book for chickpea curry, I’ll try and take a photo of it if you want?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 4, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The advert for "Plant based chicken" on TV with recipe ideas. If it's "Plant based" then it's not chicken. It's the same with vegetarian bacon. It can't and doesn't exist.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is we need to consume less meat if we can, it litterally is one of the worst things for the planet the old meat production 

It's a transition food, whilst lazy it's Ness to help people try and eat less meat


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 4, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Thing is we need to consume less meat if we can, it litterally is one of the worst things for the planet the old meat production

It's a transition food, whilst lazy it's Ness to help people try and eat less meat
		
Click to expand...

Then don't eat it. Enjoy your lettuce but don't preach to others to do the same. Just had a lovely short rib. Anyway, you must have been on holiday, anywhere nice?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 4, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Then don't eat it. Enjoy your lettuce but don't preach to others to do the same. Just had a lovely short rib. Anyway, you must have been on holiday, anywhere nice?
		
Click to expand...

No need to be so defensive, I never said I was veggie. I eat meat but cut down a lot more than we did. Lentils are great.

However people need these meat free options to help sometimes .. 

Can't beat meat is true..


----------



## chellie (Jul 4, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Thing is we need to consume less meat if we can, it litterally is one of the worst things for the planet the old meat production 

It's a transition food, whilst lazy it's Ness to help people try and eat less meat
		
Click to expand...

Eating high welfare British meat and poultry is not an issue. 

Vast amounts of deforestation to grow soy!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 4, 2022)

chellie said:



			Eating high welfare British meat and poultry is not an issue.

Vast amounts of deforestation to grow soy!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.greenpeace.org.uk/news/why-meat-is-bad-for-the-environment/

Bit preachy but valid points 

It won't happen ofc meat is too important


----------



## Dando (Jul 4, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The advert for "Plant based chicken" on TV with recipe ideas. If it's "Plant based" then it's not chicken. It's the same with vegetarian bacon. It can't and doesn't exist.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the ad for the plant based butcher?
I remember when they were called greengrocers


----------



## BrianM (Jul 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			Have you seen the ad for the plant based butcher?
I remember when they were called greengrocers
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2022)

The discussion here is not about whether it's good, bad or indifferent to eat more, less or the same amount of meat
The discussion raised was the existence of "Plant Based" Chicken or Vegetarian Bacon..
Bacon is Pig
There is nothing Vegetarian about Pig..
Therefore you simply can't have Vegetarian Bacon...
QED...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			Have you seen the ad for *the plant based butcher*?
I remember when they were called greengrocers
		
Click to expand...

There is no such thing and anyone that argues that there is, is either wrong or incorrect. The Oxford English Dictionary definition of a butcher is "a person whose job is cutting up and selling meat in a shop or killing animals for this purpose". Therefore you can't have a plant based butcher. 

There's nothing wrong or bad about vegetarian or vegan meals, some of them are fantastic, and as PJ87 says we could all do with cutting down our meat consumption. All of the meat I eat is from the UK, I don't eat NZ lamb or other imported meats. I get everything from my butcher who only uses UK suppliers but even without the carbon footprint of imports there is still an environmental cost to eating meat. My irritation isn't vegetablists or vegans, it's people using the wrong term for whatever they are promoting.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2022)

Should a plant based butcher stick to pruning the roses ? 🥀 
just askin


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2022)

Technically there probably is a Plant-based Butcher who has a shop in Plant City, Hillsborough County Florida......
Jus' sayin'


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Technically there probably is a Plant-based Butcher who has a shop in Plant City, Hillsborough County Florida......
Jus' sayin'

Click to expand...

There’s no way you knew that, so you must have googled it, careful, people may talk 🙄🫢


----------



## bobmac (Jul 4, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			There is no such thing and anyone that argues that there is, is either wrong or incorrect.
		
Click to expand...

If you have two pies and someone gives you two more pies, how many pies do you have?
Apparently the answer isn't always 4 and the earth may be flat


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There’s no way you knew that, so you must have googled it, careful, people may talk 🙄🫢
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2022)

bobmac said:



			If you have two pies and someone gives you two more pies, how many pies do you have?
Apparently the answer isn't always 4 and the earth may be flat
		
Click to expand...

Unless your name is Baldrick in which case the answer is “more pies” 👍


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 4, 2022)

bobmac said:



			If you have two pies and someone gives you two more pies, how many pies do you have?
Apparently the answer isn't always 4 and the earth may be flat
		
Click to expand...

None. If I had two pies and someone gave me two more pies then at some point in time I had four pies, but the only purpose in having pies is to eat them so I've done that and I no longer have any pies. Unless the pies were made from plant based chicken, in which case I threw all the pies in the bin and the end result is the same. I have no pies.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The discussion here is not about whether it's good, bad or indifferent to eat more, less or the same amount of meat
The discussion raised was the existence of "Plant Based" Chicken or Vegetarian Bacon..
Bacon is Pig
There is nothing Vegetarian about Pig..
Therefore you simply can't have Vegetarian Bacon...
QED...
		
Click to expand...

By the same logic you can't have urinal cakes either. 🤔


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			By the same logic you can't have urinal cakes either. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

You can, but I’m not eating one  🤢


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 4, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Should a plant based butcher stick to pruning the roses ? 🥀
just askin
		
Click to expand...

Depends on whether s/he does a good job or is a but....!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The discussion here is not about whether it's good, bad or indifferent to eat more, less or the same amount of meat
The discussion raised was the existence of "Plant Based" Chicken or Vegetarian Bacon..
Bacon is Pig
There is nothing Vegetarian about Pig..
Therefore you simply can't have Vegetarian Bacon...
QED...
		
Click to expand...

What if the pig was only fed vegetables? Wouldn't that - bacon from a vegetarian - be vegetarian bacon?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 4, 2022)

Whilst we're on adverts ... the one for Chromebook laptops using "to laptop" as a verb. 

OK, I know language evolves, but give us a break ..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2022)

As I haven't responded to any of the emails that are telling me my McAfee subscription has expired, I now seen to be getting ones telling me my Norton subscription has expired...


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 5, 2022)

Garry Lineker (again)


----------



## Red devil (Jul 5, 2022)

bobmac said:



			If you look on Google Earth you can see the US parking spaces are 1-2 feet wider.
But then some just  don't care.........

I hope this guy parked his train better  

View attachment 43308

Click to expand...

Track workers them lads. Wouldn't let them near a train
For any permanent way lads on here,I'm joking


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 5, 2022)

Red devil said:



			Track workers them lads. Wouldn't let them near a train
For any permanent way lads on here,I'm joking
		
Click to expand...

Normally you see big vans who can't fit in spaces (would hang out and block car park) will park across say 2-3 spaces on the back of car park 

Not seen them park like that tho..


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 5, 2022)

Ebay's search function. It used to be somewhat effective but now, unless you put your search term in " you get thousands of random results. Well they don't think they're random as there may be some tenuous link but...

Back to Amazon it is - hardly buy from Ebay at all these days.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 5, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Unless your name is Baldrick in which case the answer is “more pies” 👍
		
Click to expand...

Ah but he had “ a cunning plan” master. 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 5, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Normally you see big vans who can't fit in spaces (would hang out and block car park) will park across say 2-3 spaces on the back of car park

Not seen them park like that tho..
		
Click to expand...

Went to tescos the other week. A guy in a massive Merc had taken four spots. He had driven over two and took two foot on another two. I was in Missis Ts car which has a reversing camera. I reversed it to about 2” from his back bumper.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Ebay's search function. It used to be somewhat effective but now, unless you put your search term in " you get thousands of random results. Well they don't think they're random as there may be some tenuous link but...

Back to Amazon it is - hardly buy from Ebay at all these days.
		
Click to expand...

I think EBay has gone from an auction site to mass shop/store selling. It is Amazon in another form 😖


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 5, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			Garry Lineker (again)
		
Click to expand...

what a prize spanner. And why the BBC (us taxpayers  in reality) pay this plonker 1.5m for a small part time job!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 5, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			what a prize spanner. And why the BBC (us taxpayers  in reality) pay this plonker 1.5m for a small part time job!
		
Click to expand...

The bloke makes me want to vom. 

Can’t stand these preachy woke hypocrites. 

The worlds full of them currently. Hideous lot.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2022)

What's Lineker done?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 5, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			The bloke makes me want to vom.

Can’t stand these preachy woke hypocrites.

The worlds full of them currently. Hideous lot.
		
Click to expand...

Do you even know what the word means?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 5, 2022)

The anti-woke brigade. Apparently it’s better to be prick than just being nice and letting people live their own lives.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2022)

Thread anchors in the LIV thread 🙈


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 5, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The anti-woke brigade. Apparently it’s better to be prick than just being nice and letting people live their own lives.
		
Click to expand...

Did you just call me a prick?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Thread anchors in the LIV thread 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Same old faces. Some on there have barely posted on any other thread for weeks. Could start an argument in an empty room


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Thread anchors in the LIV thread 🙈
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe there is anyone left who hasn't made their feelings clear on that by now.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 5, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			Did you just call me a prick?
		
Click to expand...

Only if you think being one is better then being nice to people who just want to get on with their lives.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I can't believe there is anyone left who hasn't made their feelings clear on that by now. 

Click to expand...

You know what they say about empty vessels 😬


----------



## cliveb (Jul 5, 2022)

Following on from my previous irritation about being rear-ended by a truck...

My insurance is now due for renewal, and the claim (which is not yet settled) is recorded on the policy, with consequent increase in premium.
Until the claim is settled and the third party deemed liable, I have to declare it on any request for a quote so I can't even shop around.
Why, when I'm totally innocent, do I have to be out of pocket? The insurance business is just broken.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2022)

A common irritation but once again - people who can't understand humour or who the actual target of a joke is.

Noel Gallagher told a story about how he got onto a viewing platform at a gig with his 'all access pass' and later realised it was actually for disabled people - then quipped that they get a great view etc. People outraged because of his mean comments about disabled people. Do they not understand basic language and how humour works? The target of that joke is himself and his stupidity - it's self-deprecating. People can't even understand jokes properly anymore in their race to be offended by them. Does my head in.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 5, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Following on from my previous irritation about being rear-ended by a truck...

My insurance is now due for renewal, and the claim (which is not yet settled) is recorded on the policy, with consequent increase in premium.
Until the claim is settled and the third party deemed liable, I have to declare it on any request for a quote so I can't even shop around.
Why, when I'm totally innocent, do I have to be out of pocket? The insurance business is just broken.
		
Click to expand...

I had to declare that I rang the house insurance about a leak in a flat roof to be told it wasn't covered due to it being a flat roof.  No claim was made, no money was paid but still have to declare it - bonkers!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I can't believe there is anyone left who hasn't made their feelings clear on that by now. 

Click to expand...

I've said nowt about it. Sorry.
There is nothing left for me to say that hasn't been covered already.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Same old faces. Some on there have barely posted on any other thread for weeks. Could start an argument in an empty room
		
Click to expand...

Oh no they couldn’t 😉👍😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			What's Lineker done?
		
Click to expand...

Still breathing as far as I know.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			What's Lineker done?
		
Click to expand...

Voiced support of the protests at the F1.  Along with many others, including sainz and slh.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 5, 2022)

thread cleaned up

Oi No Politics You Lot


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 5, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			thread cleaned up

Oi No Politics You Lot
		
Click to expand...

Not being able to pass comment on things that you aren't allowed to comment on things that you aren't allowed to discuss.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 5, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Voiced support of the protests at the F1.  Along with many others, including sainz and slh.
		
Click to expand...

I know who sainz is but who is slh?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 5, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I know who sainz is but who is slh?
		
Click to expand...

Sir Lewis Hamilton?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 6, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I know who sainz is but who is slh?
		
Click to expand...

They ain’t talkin bout you fella 😂😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 6, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They ain’t talkin bout you fella 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder if I had forgotten something I’d said as I couldn’t remember posting any such comments 🙄👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 6, 2022)

Combination of irritations all centre around the same person lol

People who are useless at replying
People who try and change plans once tickets booked

Combined together .. it's blooming annoying

Tickets booked for cinema with my mate for 11am tomorrow

Monday .. can we change to after school my boy wants to come...normally no issue.. but can't this time

It's now Wednesday and he still hasn't got back to me what he wants to do .

He is proper useless with his phone. Like 30 unread messages at a time. I was doing his shift calender one day for him and someone we both knew txt him so I shouted to him oh bobby's txt mate.. "oh I'll read it later"

3 days he took to reply apparently

....

Second one of the morning. Which has been brought up by others before. Cycles on machines that say a time that doesn't reflect what they do

I put the girls bottles in the dishwasher on a quick 25 every morning .. they come up really clean (can't put in with normal dishwasher you get food stains on the teats) 

Anyways quick 25 comes up 35 mins. Fair enough I guess .. drying cycle 

I put on at 06:00 

It's now 06:40 and their are 5 mins remaining 

Ok so quick 25 is 45 then?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 6, 2022)

Motorway closures at night time. Showing M1 Closed. M40 junction 1 A and 1 closed. M25 has 2 junctions closed anti clockwise. junctions closed on M4 how the flipping eck are you supposed to get south of London. Ave driven past Homers House 3 times.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 6, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Motorway closures at night time. Showing M1 Closed. M40 junction 1 A and 1 closed. M25 has 2 junctions closed anti clockwise. junctions closed on M4 how the flipping eck are you supposed to get south of London. Ave driven past Homers House 3 times.
		
Click to expand...

There are always signed bypass routes. 
Maintenance has to be done. Would you rather they did it during the day - in rush hour?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 6, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			There are always signed bypass routes. 
Maintenance has to be done. Would you rather they did it during the day - in rush hour?
		
Click to expand...

Having picked parents up numerous times from
Gatwick and Southampton there are Not always bypass routes. If there was. No problem. Seeing as I don’t use them In rush hour. I see it as an acceptable solution. 😉


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 6, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Having picked parents up numerous times from
Gatwick and Southampton there are *Not always bypass routes*. If there was. No problem. Seeing as I don’t use them In rush hour. I see it as an acceptable solution. 😉
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I don't believe that - except where the closure was 'unplanned/emergency' as in the case of an accident causing the closure (rare at night).


----------



## RichA (Jul 6, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Having picked parents up numerous times from
Gatwick and Southampton there are Not always bypass routes. If there was. No problem. Seeing as I don’t use them In rush hour. I see it as an acceptable solution. 😉
		
Click to expand...

If it's outside of congestion charge times, driving through London can be quicker than you'd expect.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 6, 2022)

having to do a mandatory 'Anti-Harassment and Discrimination' training ..flying thru it.  nearly 80% done.  Went to take a phone call, came back to find that it had timed me out..   Start all over again..


----------



## Dando (Jul 6, 2022)

59 bedwetters complaining and getting a Roy chubby brown gig cancelled.

He’s not my cup of tea but why on earth are these morons allowed to ruin other peoples enjoyment


----------



## IanM (Jul 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			59 bedwetters complaining and getting a Roy chubby brown gig cancelled.

He’s not my cup of tea but why on earth are these morons allowed to ruin other peoples enjoyment
		
Click to expand...

Yep.  I think he's awful,  but no one is forcing me to buy a ticket and go and watch.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 6, 2022)

Mudball said:



			having to do a mandatory 'Anti-Harassment and Discrimination' training ..flying thru it.  nearly 80% done.  Went to take a phone call, came back to find that it had timed me out..   Start all over again..
		
Click to expand...

Claim discrimination for dodgy prostate that requires frequent toilet breaks. Pregnant women would (quite reasonably) do so for equivalent.


----------



## Dando (Jul 7, 2022)

People on a local face ache group complaining that due to resurfacing works they can’t park outside their houses but are quite happy to park outside other peoples houses


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			People on a local face ache group complaining that due to resurfacing works they can’t park outside their houses but are quite happy to park outside other peoples houses
		
Click to expand...

Well they have to park somewhere, and it’s only temporary, as long as they aren’t blocking drives what’s the problem ? 👍


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			59 bedwetters complaining and getting a Roy chubby brown gig cancelled.

He’s not my cup of tea but why on earth are these morons allowed to ruin other peoples enjoyment
		
Click to expand...

Not the first time he's had a gig canceled due to the content of his act. Just a non story for the antiwoke bedwetters to thump their keyboards about.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 7, 2022)

Supposed to be on another trip down to London again tonight but we’re going to have to cancel, missus has been in hospital since Tuesday and probably won’t be out until tomorrow at the earliest 💩


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Supposed to be on another trip down to London again tonight but we’re going to have to cancel, missus has been in hospital since Tuesday and probably won’t be out until tomorrow at the earliest 💩
		
Click to expand...

Just think of the money you have saved on roof top cocktails.

Hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just think of the money you have saved on roof top cocktails.

Hope she is feeling better soon 

Click to expand...

Ha ha true 😂


----------



## RichA (Jul 7, 2022)

My cohabitee has a habit of leaving a small amount of liquid in the glass or mug every time they have a drink before leaving it on the kitchen counter. When I turn the glass or mug upside down as I put it in the dishwasher, said liquid always ends up splashed on my legs. 😬


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Supposed to be on another trip down to London again tonight but we’re going to have to cancel, missus has been in hospital since Tuesday and probably won’t be out until tomorrow at the earliest 💩
		
Click to expand...

Hope its not serious mate?

London can wait.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 7, 2022)

I can't get the chorus of a Moody Blues song out of my head.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 8, 2022)

Yawn, wakes up, rubs eyes and sees the same old flamers at it in the Saudi thread 🥱


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yawn, wakes up, rubs eyes and sees the same old flamers at it in the Saudi thread 🥱
		
Click to expand...

You seem to spend more time complaining about what others posts 

Do you include yourself in the flaming as well 



Beezerk said:



			They’re all past it has beens aren’t they?
Paraphrasing obviously but that’s the gist of what you and others in Club PGA have said 🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️
😂
		
Click to expand...

🙄


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You seem to spend more time complaining about what others posts

Do you include yourself in the flaming as well



🙄
		
Click to expand...

That’s his personal irritation, or are you just trying to  keep your post count climbing?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 8, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You seem to spend more time complaining about what others posts

Do you include yourself in the flaming as well



🙄
		
Click to expand...

Bore off will you, no wonder people leave this forum and have you on ignore.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			That’s his personal irritation, or are you just trying to  keep your post count climbing?
		
Click to expand...

And it’s my personal irritation that someone complains about peoples posts and flaming yet has himself contributed to the flaming in the threads -even more so when he is constantly sniping about posters


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 8, 2022)

Not liking this thread as much if the irritations do not have a (at least mildly) funny side or are not genuinely interesting in some way.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 8, 2022)

Sometimes this whole forum loses me the will to live........😞


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Sometimes this whole forum loses me the will to live........😞
		
Click to expand...

I just pick and choose the threads I read. Gladden Heart, Irritate, Wordle, TV...that's about it!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 8, 2022)

Corner taping plasterboard. I just absolutely despise it. 

30 linear meters to do as well. Weekend is going to be fun 🙄


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I just pick and choose the threads I read. Gladden Heart, Irritate, Wordle, TV...that's about it!!
		
Click to expand...

I might start a 'Should Sprouts be Compulsory?' thread.
Your list could be getting longer.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 8, 2022)

Slime said:



			I might start a 'Should Sprouts be Compulsory' thread.
Your list could be getting longer. 

Click to expand...

No. It. Wouldn't.


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			No. It. Wouldn't. 

Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2022)

Parp
That’s wot I think 🤔


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 9, 2022)

'Well let us have a look at the runners and riders. ?...........what on earth is this nonsense all about.
There are only humans involved [well kind of humans].
No horses or jockeys.


----------



## paddyc (Jul 9, 2022)

Getting home from a long day at work getting a cold one out of the fridge just sit down in the garden for a bit of p & q and then the neighbour puts his friggin lawnmower on.😡


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 9, 2022)

since opening my conservatory doors after a clean and mop this morning I’ve had Lawnmower, non descript loitering chit chat, sound of mechanical air pump, sound of manual foot pump for half hour going squeak squeak squeak now it’s the sound of I don’t know what I’m doing DIY. This is just from one house. 

Perhaps it’s just me but I’m the type to whisper on my garden and not pollute the open air with my ramblings or unnecessary noise especially on a summer weekend day. 
I certainly am a pleasure to live next door to.

it’s a shame I’m dog sitting because I’d escape this blaring cacophony!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 9, 2022)

Swimming in the river when I should be sculling on top of it! Add to that gashing my leg on the rigger. Frustrating


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 9, 2022)

Having a cut on my leg that didn’t stop bleeding and then finding the only plasters one the house were either Paw Patrol or Peppa Pig 🤦‍♂️


----------



## IainP (Jul 9, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Having a cut on my leg that didn’t stop bleeding and then finding the only plasters one the house were either Paw Patrol or Peppa Pig 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Wear them with pride! 😉😁
(wear is probably the wrong word, but didn't like the alternatives 🙂)


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Having a cut on my leg that didn’t stop bleeding and then finding the only plasters one the house were either Paw Patrol or Peppa Pig 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

A Real Man would use Gaffa tape and not wince when it's time to pull it off....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			A Real Man would use Gaffa tape and no winch when it's time to pull it off....

Click to expand...

😖

Gone for the Paw Patrol one - daughter is suitably impressed but apparently I need to replace it


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 9, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			since opening my conservatory doors after a clean and mop this morning I’ve had Lawnmower, non descript loitering chit chat, sound of mechanical air pump, sound of manual foot pump for half hour going squeak squeak squeak now it’s the sound of I don’t know what I’m doing DIY. This is just from one house.

Perhaps it’s just me but I’m the type to whisper on my garden and not pollute the open air with my ramblings or unnecessary noise especially on a summer weekend day.
I certainly am a pleasure to live next door to.

it’s a shame I’m dog sitting because I’d escape this blaring cacophony!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it 'great' to get back to pre-Covid conditions!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Isn't it 'great' to get back to pre-Covid conditions! 

Click to expand...

I’ll get them back, I’ve got a fair bit of earth removal and jigger picking going off in a few weeks as widening my drive. 
Hopefully suns out and builders want to work on a Saturday! 🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 9, 2022)

Realising I’ve had my tv in game mode for the last few months, I wondered why the picture wasn’t as sharp as it should be and I had audio lag issues 🙈


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2022)

Sitting in the garden enjoying a cold beer and Mrs D asks if I want to cut back some of the laurel tree.

I’d rather let Gerry McCann babysit.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 10, 2022)

The behaviour of some people at the F1 this weekend. Utterly abhorrent.

And Redbull not condoning it, or even acknowledging it (as far as I saw on the telly).


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The behaviour of some people at the F1 this weekend. Utterly abhorrent.

And Redbull not condoning it, or even acknowledging it (as far as I saw on the telly).
		
Click to expand...

You can guarantee if it was the other way round whinger spice wouldn’t stop mentioning it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 10, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Barbecue complete, guests away and sitting having a glass of red in the garden 😀
Sun still glorious ☀️☀️
		
Click to expand...


And this is a random irritation because …………..


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			And this is a random irritation because …………..
		
Click to expand...

He's running short of Red....


----------



## BrianM (Jul 10, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			And this is a random irritation because …………..
		
Click to expand...

Wrong thread, do your magic 😂😂


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 10, 2022)

It’s too hot.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 10, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			It’s too hot.
		
Click to expand...

It’s crazy how hot it is, we complain when it’s cold as well 😂😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 10, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Wrong thread, do your magic 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Done, even though it was a bit irritating


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The behaviour of some people at the F1 this weekend. Utterly abhorrent.

*And Redbull not condoning it, or even acknowledging it* (as far as I saw on the telly).
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/formula1/62110154

Red Bull team principal Christian Horner said: "We are shocked to hear that there have been some incidents of abusive behaviour in the grandstands and the fan parks. This is completely unacceptable and we hope that security and the authorities deal with this swiftly as there is no place for it in racing or society as a whole. 

"We value inclusion and want a safe space for fans to enjoy our sport."

I would hope Red Bull don't condone abhorrent behaviour, and it seems they haven't; they've clearly condemned it.  

Still, I suppose if you've got an axe to grind with them it's easier not to check and tarnish their name than actually have a quick look first.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 10, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/formula1/62110154

Red Bull team principal Christian Horner said: "We are shocked to hear that there have been some incidents of abusive behaviour in the grandstands and the fan parks. This is completely unacceptable and we hope that security and the authorities deal with this swiftly as there is no place for it in racing or society as a whole.

"We value inclusion and want a safe space for fans to enjoy our sport."

I would hope Red Bull don't condone abhorrent behaviour, and it seems they haven't; they've clearly condemned it. 

Still, I suppose if you've got an axe to grind with them it's easier not to check and tarnish their name than actually have a quick look first. 

Click to expand...

Better late than never I suppose 🫤


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 10, 2022)

Yobs and morons in the crowd at Wimbledon as well..........only The Open left now.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 10, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yobs and morons in the crowd at Wimbledon as well..........only The Open left now.

Click to expand...

Explains why the forum has been quiet today.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Explains why the forum has been quiet today.....
		
Click to expand...

There was just one protestor at the Final today 🤷‍♂️ Guess yobs and morons is being a touch dramatic


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 10, 2022)

[QUOTE="Doon frae Troon, post: 2522521, member: 15632"*]Yobs and morons* in the crowd at Wimbledon as well..........only The Open left now.[/QUOTE]
But thousands went to watch at least a couple of them display their tennis skills!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2022)

Visited the missus in hospital earlier, it’s the same wing as the childrens wards, absolutely heart breaking seeing the kids being wheeled around. Quite how the parents and the staff cope is beyond me.


----------



## Dando (Jul 11, 2022)

Your new golf shirt looking like some sort of west ham supporters shirt 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Visited the missus in hospital earlier, it’s the same wing as the childrens wards, absolutely heart breaking seeing the kids being wheeled around. Quite how the parents and the staff cope is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

In the case of the staff, I'd suggest that there is some relief or satisfaction from the fact that they are helping the kids; I know there were times when I drew on that at work.

How the parents cope I will never understand.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 11, 2022)

So driving on the 25 today, stopped off at South Mimms services, as you do.

Got back to the car just as a guy was getting out of his, he locked the door and walked off, noticed a dog on the front seat, no windows open. In full sunshine

Called to the bloke and he came over, and I told him he couldn’t leave his dog like that, even for a few minutes, he became a bit confrontational said it was none of my business, 

I replied that now it was and if he was going to leave his dog, I would be phoning the police and if the dog showed signs of distress, I would be breaking the window.

By now a little group had gathered and the bloke was told in no uncertain terms by others that he was being stupid.

Anyway to cut a long story short, I offered to take the dog on a lead to a shady grassy bit, while he went and did what he had to do, told him to bring some water back for the dog and to be no more than 10 minutes 

He came back very sheepish, apologised and thanked me for making him aware

Jeez 🙄


----------



## BrianM (Jul 11, 2022)

£2.01 a litre at the BP station = £158 to fill up the car, getting a bit out of hand now 🤬


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2022)

The wife thinking it would be fine to wait until the last minute to book holiday club for the daughter during summer holidays and then being surprised that it’s all booked up

well it wasn’t when we decided 2 months ago and you told me not to book and you would sort it 🤬


----------



## Dando (Jul 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The wife thinking it would be fine to wait until the last minute to book holiday club for the daughter during summer holidays and then being surprised that it’s all booked up

well it wasn’t when we decided 2 months ago and you told me not to book and you would sort it 🤬
		
Click to expand...

I can’t believe you left it so late Phil!
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			I can’t believe you left it so late Phil!
🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂🖕
I have managed to sort out another holiday club and it seems that was also the wrong thing to do 😂


----------



## Dando (Jul 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			😂😂😂🖕
I have managed to sort out another holiday club and it seems that was also the wrong thing to do 😂
		
Click to expand...

of course it was


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So driving on the 25 today, stopped off at South Mimms services, as you do.

Got back to the car just as a guy was getting out of his, he locked the door and walked off, noticed a dog on the front seat, no windows open. In full sunshine

Called to the bloke and he came over, and I told him he couldn’t leave his dog like that, even for a few minutes, he became a bit confrontational said it was none of my business,

I replied that now it was and if he was going to leave his dog, I would be phoning the police and if the dog showed signs of distress, I would be breaking the window.

By now a little group had gathered and the bloke was told in no uncertain terms by others that he was being stupid.

Anyway to cut a long story short, I offered to take the dog on a lead to a shady grassy bit, while he went and did what he had to do, told him to bring some water back for the dog and to be no more than 10 minutes

He came back very sheepish, apologised and thanked me for making him aware

Jeez 🙄
		
Click to expand...

My response should be in the Things that Gladden the Heart 

It takes a lot of courage to approach people these days because of the way of the world 

Some people don’t deserve to have pets


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			I can’t believe you left it so late Phil!
🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised he left it to an expert...


----------



## Dando (Jul 11, 2022)

Missing a delivery because the person who was at home at the time still hasn’t accepted the invite to have access to the ring doorbell app even though i sent it to her over a year ago


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			Missing a delivery because the person who was at home at the time still hasn’t accepted the invite to have access to the ring doorbell app even though i sent it to her over a year ago
		
Click to expand...

Have you got an Alexa ?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2022)

I think his daughter's called Sophie....


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 11, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So driving on the 25 today, stopped off at South Mimms services, as you do.

Got back to the car just as a guy was getting out of his, he locked the door and walked off, noticed a dog on the front seat, no windows open. In full sunshine

Called to the bloke and he came over, and I told him he couldn’t leave his dog like that, even for a few minutes, he became a bit confrontational said it was none of my business,

I replied that now it was and if he was going to leave his dog, I would be phoning the police and if the dog showed signs of distress, I would be breaking the window.

By now a little group had gathered and the bloke was told in no uncertain terms by others that he was being stupid.

Anyway to cut a long story short, I offered to take the dog on a lead to a shady grassy bit, while he went and did what he had to do, told him to bring some water back for the dog and to be no more than 10 minutes

He came back very sheepish, apologised and thanked me for making him aware

Jeez 🙄
		
Click to expand...

👏👏


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 11, 2022)

Right, my goat is proper got

Hottest day of the year, everyone has all their windows open trying to grab a breath of breeze to keep cool.

What does my neighbour do? Starts a bloody huge bonfire burning lots of green stuff, producing loads of smoke.

Windows n doors now closed and heating up

Going to turn my hose on it 

Utter, utter utter


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So driving on the 25 today, stopped off at South Mimms services, as you do.

Got back to the car just as a guy was getting out of his, he locked the door and walked off, noticed a dog on the front seat, no windows open. In full sunshine

Called to the bloke and he came over, and I told him he couldn’t leave his dog like that, even for a few minutes, he became a bit confrontational said it was none of my business,

I replied that now it was and if he was going to leave his dog, I would be phoning the police and if the dog showed signs of distress, I would be breaking the window.

By now a little group had gathered and the bloke was told in no uncertain terms by others that he was being stupid.

Anyway to cut a long story short, I offered to take the dog on a lead to a shady grassy bit, while he went and did what he had to do, told him to bring some water back for the dog and to be no more than 10 minutes

He came back very sheepish, apologised and thanked me for making him aware

Jeez 🙄
		
Click to expand...


Well done Phil 

Been a horrible horrible story on a similar line this week (without the happy ending)   *Spoiler: Dont read if easily upset!*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-62119892


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2022)

The same old shills and trolls, posting the same old things and arguing with the same old people


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			Well done Phil 

Been a horrible horrible story on a similar line this week (without the happy ending)  *Spoiler: Dont read if easily upset!*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-62119892

Click to expand...

Not reading...it will be unbearable I'm sure :-(


----------



## Red devil (Jul 11, 2022)

BrianM said:



			£2.01 a litre at the BP station = £158 to fill up the car, getting a bit out of hand now 🤬
		
Click to expand...

And price of oil under $100 a barrel.  Profiteering? Surely not


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 11, 2022)

Red devil said:



			And price of oil under $100 a barrel.  Profiteering? Surely not
		
Click to expand...

Back in 2014 when the price per barrel for oil was similar to today's prices the cost of a litre of unleaded was 130.5p and diesel at 135.7p. Why are we paying around 60p a litre more for fuel now than when prices for oil were similar 8 years ago?


----------



## D-S (Jul 11, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Back in 2014 when the price per barrel for oil was similar to today's prices the cost of a litre of unleaded was 130.5p and diesel at 135.7p. Why are we paying around 60p a litre more for fuel now than when prices for oil were similar 8 years ago?
		
Click to expand...

LIV Tour?


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2022)

Turns out one of our neighbours has taken pity on us having been ill and mowed our front lawn for us. Would be really grateful if it wasnt a meadow lawn and not due cutting again until autumn!!!! Mrs F is not amused


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 11, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Back in 2014 when the price per barrel for oil was similar to today's prices the cost of a litre of unleaded was 130.5p and diesel at 135.7p. Why are we paying around 60p a litre more for fuel now than when prices for oil were similar 8 years ago?
		
Click to expand...

Part of the cost is that the £ is worthless for some reason 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Back in 2014 when the price per barrel for oil was similar to today's prices the cost of a litre of unleaded was 130.5p and diesel at 135.7p. Why are we paying around 60p a litre more for fuel now than when prices for oil were similar 8 years ago?
		
Click to expand...

The price of sterling is weak, we buy oil in dollars .. our currency is weaker due to printing a lot of money during covid plus other issues.

Refining costs have risen aswell


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 11, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Part of the cost is that the £ is worthless for some reason 🤷🏼‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Well, certainly not 'worthless' but certainly a lot less - and decreasing. https://www.statista.com/statistics/1034406/monthly-exchange-rate-gbp-usd-worldwide/
And Oil prices, quoted un USD are increasing. https://www.statista.com/statistics/262860/uk-brent-crude-oil-price-changes-since-1976/
The elimination of Russian supply hasn't helped!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Well, certainly not 'worthless' but certainly a lot less - and decreasing. https://www.statista.com/statistics/1034406/monthly-exchange-rate-gbp-usd-worldwide/
And Oil prices, quoted un USD are increasing. https://www.statista.com/statistics/262860/uk-brent-crude-oil-price-changes-since-1976/
The elimination of Russian supply hasn't helped!
		
Click to expand...

But that's the point. On average oil is cheaper now than 10-12 years ago but because of the £ value it's worth less than it was so the price has shot up at the pumps.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			But that's the point. On average oil is cheaper now than 10-12 years ago but because of the £ value it's worth less than it was so the price has shot up at the pumps.
		
Click to expand...

You don't appear to have checked the right hand side of the 2nd chart. Since beginning of this year (even before Russia invaded Ukraine), spot oil price has not dropped below $100 whereas in April 2000 i was about $30!
https://www.fxpro.com/trading/energies/brent?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=crude oil trading online&utm_campaign=gads_fxpro_web_all-platforms_cfd_UK_Search_Standard_Other_Commodities_09-2021_lang-en&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2fKriOrx-AIVUed3Ch3T5gC8EAAYASAAEgJgzvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
It's a combo of both drifting £v$ and World oil price that has been low for the lass 8-10 years.


----------



## cliveb (Jul 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			But that's the point. On average oil is cheaper now than 10-12 years ago but because of the £ value it's worth less than it was so the price has shot up at the pumps.
		
Click to expand...

Something fishy is going on with the price of petrol.
On Saturday we played in an open at Stover. It's right next to Trago Mills in Newton Abbot, so thought we'd fill up as we'd heard their petrol was a bit cheaper.
A bit cheaper??? How about £1.68/litre!!
Now I don't believe Trago is selling it at a loss, so how come it's 25p more everywhere else?

(The other random irritation is that of course there was massive queue so we didn't have time before needing to get to Stover)


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Something fishy is going on with the price of petrol.
On Saturday we played in an open at Stover. It's right next to Trago Mills in Newton Abbot, so thought we'd fill up as we'd heard their petrol was a bit cheaper.
A bit cheaper??? How about £1.68/litre!!
Now I don't believe Trago is selling it at a loss, so how come it's 25p more everywhere else?

(The other random irritation is that of course there was massive queue so we didn't have time before needing to get to Stover)
		
Click to expand...

we need a retailer to cut the prices so others follow. usually tesco or asda would have slashed the prices and others follow to keep up but most have been keeping the same.

its a perfect storm right now.

Sterling is weak
driver shortage previously which increased the cost of delivery
russia
covid

all coming together

I mean technically tax hasnt been lower on fuel for ages (the fixed tax rather than vat) but just the wholesale cost and other factors have made it shoot up.

something needs to happen fast people just simply cant afford this long term


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Something fishy is going on with the price of petrol.
On Saturday we played in an open at Stover. It's right next to Trago Mills in Newton Abbot, so thought we'd fill up as we'd heard their petrol was a bit cheaper.
A bit cheaper??? How about £1.68/litre!!
Now I don't believe Trago is selling it at a loss, so how come it's 25p more everywhere else?

(The other random irritation is that of course there was massive queue so we didn't have time before needing to get to Stover)
		
Click to expand...

Same as normal with the fuel companies; price of crude drops, oh it will take a while for the savings get through to the pump sir; price of crude rises, the price of fuel goes up overnight. Profiteering pure and simple; they are seeing an opportunity to claw back the losses of the last couple of years. 

Yes, the exchange rate doesn’t help and yes there are other factors but the biggest one in my opinion is greed. And having built our lives around petrol and its by-products, they have us by the short and curlies.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Same as normal with the fuel companies; price of crude drops, oh it will take a while for the savings get through to the pump sir; price of crude rises, the price of fuel goes up overnight. Profiteering pure and simple; they are seeing an opportunity to claw back the losses of the last couple of years.

Yes, the exchange rate doesn’t help and yes there are other factors but the biggest one in my opinion is greed. And having built our lives around petrol and its by-products, they have us by the short and curlies.
		
Click to expand...

Notwithstanding that a petrol shortage story was leaked to the media late last year and then spun by them to the gullible public, ensuring that the public went mad, caused said shortage/huge queues at the pumps and meant that the petrol companies made millions. 
Now, my cynical mind would say that this was also the petrol companies that caused this because they had older petrol sitting in refineries that they couldn't sell during covid because no-one was driving anywhere, so it wasn't being bought but that might just be me.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2022)

Learning Zoey ball is paid for her R2 show, the definition of a waste of money


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Learning Zoey ball is paid for her R2 show, the definition of a waste of money
		
Click to expand...

Loads of people don't get named because the shows they are on are made by production companies so they are not technically BBC. If we saw the real figures I think this thread would have a meltdown.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2022)

There are many and numerous complex drivers behind the cost of fuel...but there is one very simple one.  When the price of any commodity is in $$s and, for whatever reason, you get fewer ££s for your $$s, then the price in ££s of that commodity will go up unless there is intervention to stop it doing so.


----------



## RichA (Jul 12, 2022)

Box
I've been using computers since the 80s and rarely had to read an instruction manual. How have they managed to make it so unintuitive and non-user friendly? I don't get why you'd have Windows and choose to run everything through a web browser.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 12, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			The price of sterling is weak, we buy oil in dollars .. our currency is weaker due to printing a lot of money during covid plus other issues.

Refining costs have risen aswell
		
Click to expand...

Of, course - nothing to do with the dawning of the electric car age.
And the "price setters" have  never heard the story of Joseph in Egypt .🙄


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 12, 2022)

Dentists. Hate them, always have and always will although my dentist is really gentle.

Needed a filling today 7 minutes between entering and leaving. That will be £55 Sir please.

Realise there is equipment And various other overheads.

Well worth it though and it was pain free.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 12, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Dentists. Hate them, always have and always will although my dentist is really gentle.

Needed a filling today 7 minutes between entering and leaving. That will be £55 Sir please.

Realise there is equipment And various other overheads.

Well worth it though and it was pain free.
		
Click to expand...

Classic description of a "Love-Hate" relationship 😂


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 12, 2022)

Random irritation- has to be when you disagree with someone’s opinion with your own (and justify it) only for their world to burst into fire, mainly on forums where keyboard warriors reside.

Maybe they should take their keyboards and piss off to give the Ukraine a hand.


----------



## cliveb (Jul 13, 2022)

OK, so apparently the UK economy grew more than expected in May. Quoting from the BBC report:



			Growth in the construction industry and *a large rise in GP appointments* helped to boost the economy, the ONS said.
		
Click to expand...

Can anyone explain how a rise in GP appointments has anything to do with economic growth?


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 13, 2022)

cliveb said:



			OK, so apparently the UK economy grew more than expected in May. Quoting from the BBC report:

Can anyone explain how a rise in GP appointments has anything to do with economic growth?
		
Click to expand...

By getting sick workers back to work?


----------



## cliveb (Jul 13, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			By getting sick workers back to work?
		
Click to expand...

OK, makes sense. I didn't realise that they included indirect factors.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			By getting sick workers back to work?
		
Click to expand...

...or maybe more back at work and then feeling sick and going to their GP to be signed off.  Perhaps that would be a little too cynical.  But maybe not as obviously the more in, or back at, work then the greater the demand on GP when illness strikes and time off is required.  An indirect indicator of economic activity.


----------



## IanM (Jul 13, 2022)

Bideford Bay Pairs next week, get an email from the accommodation today asking for full payment in advance by BACS to an account not in the name of the business.  

I emailed back saying "no chance of me paying by BACS to a personal account in advance!"  I am sure this is legit, as someone I know has stayed there before.  I rang him to ask what they did about payment, no answer sadly.  

I have cancelled and found an alternative, £90 cheaper for the 2 nights!!


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 13, 2022)

IanM said:



			Bideford Bay Pairs next week, get an email from the accommodation today asking for full payment in advance by BACS to an account not in the name of the business. 

I emailed back saying "no chance of me paying by BACS to a personal account in advance!"  I am sure this is legit, as someone I know has stayed there before.  I rang him to ask what they did about payment, no answer sadly. 

I have cancelled and found an alternative, £90 cheaper for the 2 nights!!
		
Click to expand...

Weird!!!


----------



## Mudball (Jul 13, 2022)

Ear wax!!

Been in and out of pool all week and now I can’t hear a thing.  Trying to clear it only means it is being pushed further inside.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Ear wax!!

Been in and out of pool all week and now I can’t hear a thing.  Trying to clear it only means it is being pushed further inside.
		
Click to expand...

Get a pipette, pennies from a chemist, and some olive oil. A few drops morning and night, lie on your side for 5 minutes afterwards, should sort it out in a few days. As you say, don't use buds, it will only make it worse.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2022)

Missus is going to be in hospital for at least another 7 days, that huge pile of dirty dishes isn’t going to wash itself 🙉


----------



## BrianM (Jul 13, 2022)

Took the boys to Burger King, £9.50 for a meal these days, I must be out of touch


----------



## chellie (Jul 13, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Took the boys to Burger King, £9.50 for a meal these days, I must be out of touch 

Click to expand...

You should have the App. It's usually buy two for £8.49 here.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Get a pipette, pennies from a chemist, and some olive oil. A few drops morning and night, lie on your side for 5 minutes afterwards, should sort it out in a few days. As you say, don't use buds, it will only make it worse.
		
Click to expand...

And then use one of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Syringe-Re...cphy=1006946&hvtargid=pla-1407827378285&psc=1

I have to have mine done every few months, quick shocking what comes out with some high pressure warm water blasts!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2022)

Rooter said:



			And then use one of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Syringe-Re...cphy=1006946&hvtargid=pla-1407827378285&psc=1

I have to have mine done every few months, quick shocking what comes out with some high pressure warm water blasts!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't damage the drum I take it? Reviews seem pretty good 👍


----------



## Dando (Jul 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Missus is going to be in hospital for at least another 7 days, that huge pile of dirty dishes isn’t going to wash itself 🙉
		
Click to expand...

Get paper plates


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Get a pipette, pennies from a chemist, and some olive oil. A few drops morning and night, lie on your side for 5 minutes afterwards, should sort it out in a few days. As you say, don't use buds, it will only make it worse.
		
Click to expand...

Correct solution - except once pipette is loaded with the olive oil stick it in a glass or mug of quite, but not too, hot (most definitely not boiling) water to warm up the oil.  Then proceed as you have described.  I suffered from ear wax blockage (get it off my mum) and this works...where ear buds most definitely didn't.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 13, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Ear wax!!

Been in and out of pool all week and now I can’t hear a thing.  Trying to clear it only means it is being pushed further inside.
		
Click to expand...

Sainsbury do an olive oil eat wax remover with pippett - works a treat.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 13, 2022)

I have a water flosser for my teeth, but I have a separate attachment which I use once every couple of months to flush out ear wax, 

Fill it with warm water, and put it on the low setting and it’s just like the flush system that the Practise Nurse used to use on my lugs.

Works a treat 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 13, 2022)

Syringing ears was one of tashyboys skulls when in the medical centre. I would advise olive oil for at least a week before trying to syringe one’s ears. That said Ave never known anyone to syringe there own ears. 
Once syringed a Guys ear because he had a big bug in it. It was stuck and the noise it was making was driving him mad. I got it out ma she promptly flattened it with his fist


----------



## cliveb (Jul 13, 2022)

My wife has problems with ear wax and a couple of years ago discovered microsuction instead of syringing. Works better, less chance of infection, no need to use olive oil beforehand. Unfortunately not typically available on NHS. Usually costs about £50.


----------



## RichA (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm quite enjoying "Freddie Flintoff's Field of Dreams " but it irritates me that they keep saying that cricket is the most elitist sport in Britain, just because most of the England team were privately educated. After football, it's probably the sport you're most likely to see people playing in a park or on a beach. All you need is a bat and ball. Every county has dozens of leagues. Almost every village or area has a team. 
Rugby Union probably has as many privately educated players as cricket and I would have thought is less accessible.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 14, 2022)

RichA said:



			I'm quite enjoying "Freddie Flintoff's Field of Dreams " but it irritates me that they keep saying that *cricket is the most elitist sport in Britain*, just because most of the England team were privately educated. After football, it's probably the sport you're most likely to see people playing in a park or on a beach. All you need is a bat and ball. Every county has dozens of leagues. Almost every village or area has a team.
Rugby Union probably has as many privately educated players as cricket and I would have thought is less accessible.
		
Click to expand...


Must be Polo or Real Tennis or something of that ilk! Maybe Garden Croquet?

Capitals used on purpose because they are so elite!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

There's a heating engineer/plumber/general dogsbody 3 doors up the road and he often leaves stuff on his lawn for "recyclers " to collect..
Saves him paying to dump it i suppose....
No issue with that until one of comes round in the loudest, rattling and smoke belching pickup in the world and heaves an old cooker onto the back, making so much noise it must have woken the whole town up...at 4.45am.....
Good job I'm awake ....the Mrs though....


----------



## IainP (Jul 14, 2022)

Continental colleagues scheduling a 7:30 am meeting/call 😬
Goodbye Open coverage 
(for a bit 😉)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2022)

So the womens national team wins 8-0 & the BBC question why there are no black players in the team 🤦‍♂️
Have a day off.


----------



## Slab (Jul 14, 2022)

Given the 'attention' ear wax is getting in recent posts... Here's one for you;

I've noticed since I dropped a shed load of weight, I hardly 'produce' any ear wax anymore, is there a link 
I'm thinking some of you lads must be chunky


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 14, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			So the womens national team wins 8-0 & the *BBC* question why there are no black players in the team 🤦‍♂️
Have a day off.
		
Click to expand...

They're a joke and seem to be getting worse. Sadly the rest are worse still!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2022)

Bought a new 4k max firestick on Prime day to replace my old firestick.
The WiFi won’t reach the new firestick for some reason, I’ve had to move my wifi extender to another room to get it to connect 😡
I would have thought the all singing and dancing new device would have been better specced than the old one 🙉


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 14, 2022)

Some of the views expressed in this thread are staggering! But as long as we don't talk about politics we're all good eh?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2022)

The arthritis in my knee kicking off again...😩


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Must be Polo or Real Tennis or something of that ilk! Maybe Garden Croquet?

Capitals used on purpose because they are so elite!

Click to expand...

eventing/dressage got to be up there


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Bought a new 4k max firestick on Prime day to replace my old firestick.
The WiFi won’t reach the new firestick for some reason, I’ve had to move my wifi extender to another room to get it to connect 😡
I would have thought the all singing and dancing new device would have been better specced than the old one 🙉
		
Click to expand...

Old one might be 2.4ghz WiFi which travels better but lower quality

5ghz travels less but faster

Do you have dual band or seperate


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Old one might be 2.4ghz WiFi which travels better but lower quality

5ghz travels less but faster

Do you have dual band or seperate
		
Click to expand...

My router? I’m not sure I’ll have to check.


----------



## cliveb (Jul 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Bought a new 4k max firestick on Prime day to replace my old firestick.
		
Click to expand...

Blast! When was Prime Day?
I've been meaning to get a 4K and have obviously missed a good deal 😭


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Blast! When was Prime Day?
I've been meaning to get a 4K and have obviously missed a good deal 😭
		
Click to expand...

It was Tuesday, the 4k max was reduced to £32 😬


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 14, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Some of the views expressed in this thread are staggering! But as long as we don't talk about politics we're all good eh?
		
Click to expand...

Staggering.?     ....Which ones?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 14, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Staggering.?     ....Which ones?
		
Click to expand...

Probably my one about grooming gangs which was moderated away. Better to take the National approach and make out it doesn’t happen. 👨‍🦯👨‍🦯👨‍🦯


----------



## Rooter (Jul 14, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Doesn't damage the drum I take it? Reviews seem pretty good 👍
		
Click to expand...

Pardon?



 LOL, no its fine! Cant imagine you get much more than a few psi from a small rubber thingy, i have always been fine


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 14, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Staggering.?     ....Which ones?
		
Click to expand...

Take your pick mate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2022)

Inability of some to be unable to enjoy something without moaning


----------



## Rooter (Jul 14, 2022)

Slab said:



			Given the 'attention' ear wax is getting in recent posts... Here's one for you;

I've noticed since I dropped a shed load of weight, I hardly 'produce' any ear wax anymore, is there a link 
I'm thinking some of you lads must be chunky 

Click to expand...

Nope, i get blown over by the dog farting.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			My router? I’m not sure I’ll have to check.
		
Click to expand...

Check your settings, majority of routers are dual band now. Some broadcast it together some split the band's 

Mesh networks do dual then the mesh decides what to put the device on


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2022)

Entitled pricks on motorbikes who think speed limits dont apply to them and doing 80+ in a 40 zone is fully acceptable.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			Entitled pricks on motorbikes who think speed limits dont apply to them and doing 80+ in a 40 zone is fully acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

Just slightly faster than the BMW drivers then.


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2022)

According to a police website, speed limits don't count if you're listening to Iron Maiden!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 15, 2022)

Heatwave: National emergency declared after UK's first red extreme heat warning https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-62177458

National Emergency declared FFS 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Heatwave: National emergency declared after UK's first red extreme heat warning https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-62177458

National Emergency declared FFS 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

We havn't had a hot day here yet all summer, maybe got up to 20 degrees a couple of times


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 15, 2022)

saving_par said:



			We havn't had a hot day here yet all summer, maybe got up to 20 degrees a couple of times 

Click to expand...

I always look at the In-laws weather and grin. 😁 

(It is nice and green though 😬)


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 15, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			I always look at the In-laws weather and grin. 😁 

(It is nice and green though 😬)
		
Click to expand...

You can look at the weather up here next week and be envious 😉


----------



## drdel (Jul 16, 2022)

The dire state of reporting and debate on the country's 'leaders'.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 16, 2022)

drdel said:



			The dire state of reporting and debate on the *country's* 'leaders'.
		
Click to expand...

👏


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 16, 2022)

Think this heat is making people more argumentative than normal.
Looking to argue the toss on multiple platforms 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 16, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Heatwave: National emergency declared after UK's first red extreme heat warning https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-62177458

National Emergency declared FFS 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

We really don’t do extremes of weather in the UK at all well, do we? 

I heard on the news earlier that Londoners have been advised against travelling on Monday and Tuesday. Really? What do these Londoners do when they go on holiday in July and August? Stay in their hotel rooms?

We really are breeding a nation of lightweights.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 16, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			We really don’t do extremes of weather in the UK at all well, do we?

I heard on the news earlier that Londoners have been advised against travelling on Monday and Tuesday. Really? What do these Londoners do when they go on holiday in July and August? Stay in their hotel rooms?

We really are breeding a nation of lightweights.
		
Click to expand...

This country is unfortunately built for a solid 5-30 degrees

We aren't set up for this weather that's coming.

We have plans of speed restrictions in open sections of 25 miles per hour (normally 45 mph) incase the rails buckle or the points fail with the swelling. Air temp is normally massively increased in rail temp

Network rail are looking at speed restrictions all over their network for same reason

Other counties are set up for the weather and can set their equipment accordingly

Have to admit I'm not looking forward to Sunday - Tuesday I'm working the lot and I think it's going to be chaos .. we normally get point failures and buckled rails .. this could be record breaking

When you go on holiday you have air con, swimming pools . The houses are built different to the UK. Smaller windows abroad keeping the light out to keep heat out. We let as much light in as possible. Makes for a green house.

Poor insulation of homes means the air escapes and hot air comes in its place

When they say "it's a different heat abroad" they aren't wrong

My friend is from Yorkshire. When she used to come visit in the summer she couldn't stand the heat down south even tho abroad loves it

On holiday you chill out , snails pace aswell.

Can't imagine many people's bosses saying hey no worries take all day


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2022)

They've been dropping granite dust on the roads around here in an attempt to stop the roads melting......


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			They've been dropping granite dust on the roads around here in an attempt to stop the roads melting......
		
Click to expand...

People spend years complaining about poor reaction to events (ie too late) but when it's actually being proactive and warning people then people still complain 

Even if it didn't come and was a complete waste of time least it's better than people being idiots and going for a run in it and Keeling over


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			People spend years complaining about poor reaction to events (ie too late) but when it's actually being proactive and warning people then people still complain

Even if it didn't come and was a complete waste of time least it's better than people being idiots and going for a run in it and Keeling over
		
Click to expand...

There will be plenty of people who start to struggle in this heat, medical conditions  or just overdoing it.
Even supposedly healthy people 
We're not going back into lockdown.......


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			This country is unfortunately built for a solid 5-30 degrees

We aren't set up for this weather that's coming.

We have plans of speed restrictions in open sections of 25 miles per hour (normally 45 mph) incase the rails buckle or the points fail with the swelling. Air temp is normally massively increased in rail temp

Network rail are looking at speed restrictions all over their network for same reason

Other counties are set up for the weather and can set their equipment accordingly

Have to admit I'm not looking forward to Sunday - Tuesday I'm working the lot and I think it's going to be chaos .. we normally get point failures and buckled rails .. this could be record breaking

When you go on holiday you have air con, swimming pools . The houses are built different to the UK. Smaller windows abroad keeping the light out to keep heat out. We let as much light in as possible. Makes for a green house.

Poor insulation of homes means the air escapes and hot air comes in its place

When they say "it's a different heat abroad" they aren't wrong

My friend is from Yorkshire. When she used to come visit in the summer she couldn't stand the heat down south even tho abroad loves it

On holiday you chill out , snails pace aswell.

Can't imagine many people's bosses saying hey no worries take all day
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely get all of that, and understand that we are not set up for extremes, but effectively telling people not to travel at all? Really?

I remember picking up my then 8 year old daughter from primary school several years ago when it had been a beautiful 26 degree early summer’s day. I said she must have enjoyed playing out in the sunshine with her friends and was horrified to hear they had been kept inside because “it was too hot”. It’s no different in the snow - woe betide anyone who dares to play snowballs. It’s pathetic.

I get there will be difficulties - my mate drives for EMR - but we simply cannot allow the country to grind to a halt for a couple of days because it’s swelteringly hot. I wonder how other Northern European countries with a similar climate would cope.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2022)

Iddy biddy flies, corn flies?, deciding to visit our garden and make sitting outside unpleasant. Just as I'd set up my book, cold drink, shade 😠. Back inside now....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Iddy biddy flies, corn flies?, deciding to visit our garden and make sitting outside unpleasant. Just as I'd set up my book, cold drink, shade 😠. Back inside now....
		
Click to expand...

Man up 💪


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 16, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I absolutely get all of that, and understand that we are not set up for extremes, but effectively telling people not to travel at all? Really?

I remember picking up my then 8 year old daughter from primary school several years ago when it had been a beautiful 26 degree early summer’s day. I said she must have enjoyed playing out in the sunshine with her friends and was horrified to hear they had been kept inside because “it was too hot”. It’s no different in the snow - woe betide anyone who dares to play snowballs. It’s pathetic.

I get there will be difficulties - my mate drives for EMR - but we simply cannot allow the country to grind to a halt for a couple of days because it’s swelteringly hot. I wonder how other Northern European countries with a similar climate would cope.
		
Click to expand...

comes down to under investment in infrastructure.

Telling people not to travel is the right thing to do, those who can avoid traveling by WFH or whatever for the day relieve some of the strain on the roads, and the rails. Less people on trains make em less hot etc

we have emergency water supplies ready to go normally incase of stalled trains, even more ready for the heat wave. Think we will be handing bottles out on stations 

for example we take a lot of reversing points out so the trains will run late. think we are talking of cutting the service down by 10-20% to enable the drivers to run late then finish on time as we cant afford to risk using a siding to turn them incase the points fail. tech officers on standby at termius .. prob down to 2 out of 3 platforms to mean less points and if they did fail we would be able to re open the other platform 

all the drivers not driving ready to pick up trains to make them right time again



Imurg said:



			There will be plenty of people who start to struggle in this heat, medical conditions  or just overdoing it.
Even supposedly healthy people
We're not going back into lockdown.......
		
Click to expand...

people underestimate the dangers of heat and think its a case of "manning up" those are the biggest risk because they dont think it applies to them. 

altho ill believe the heat wave is here when I see my nan take her cardie off


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Man up 💪
		
Click to expand...

But, but, but they are so bloomin irritating 🤷‍♂️


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 16, 2022)

Meanwhile, in Scotland, our friends up there might take off their big coat as it’s a tad warrrrrrrrm 😂😎


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Iddy biddy flies, corn flies?, deciding to visit our garden and make sitting outside unpleasant. Just as I'd set up my book, cold drink, shade 😠. Back inside now....
		
Click to expand...

Thunder flies?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Thunder flies?
		
Click to expand...

I've not heard of them before but having googled the name I suspect you are right. Annoying blighters.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've not heard of them before but having googled the name I suspect you are right. Annoying blighters.
		
Click to expand...

Get into everything - including sealed double glazing units. I don't think they bite but the amount that crawl on you makes you itch and itch some more. I can see why corn flies might be another name as they come around when the wheat ripens, at their worst during harvest, and then disappear again.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2022)

drdel said:



			The dire state of reporting and debate on the country's 'leaders'.
		
Click to expand...

The media can only report on the debate as it is had happened. Others can comment on the quality of the debate.


----------



## chellie (Jul 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			comes down to under investment in infrastructure.

Telling people not to travel is the right thing to do, those who can avoid traveling by WFH or whatever for the day relieve some of the strain on the roads, and the rails. Less people on trains make em less hot etc

we have emergency water supplies ready to go normally incase of stalled trains, even more ready for the heat wave.* Think we will be handing bottles out on stations*

for example we take a lot of reversing points out so the trains will run late. think we are talking of cutting the service down by 10-20% to enable the drivers to run late then finish on time as we cant afford to risk using a siding to turn them incase the points fail. tech officers on standby at termius .. prob down to 2 out of 3 platforms to mean less points and if they did fail we would be able to re open the other platform

all the drivers not driving ready to pick up trains to make them right time again



people underestimate the dangers of heat and think its a case of "manning up" those are the biggest risk because they dont think it applies to them.

altho ill believe the heat wave is here when I see my nan take her cardie off
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand this. Why can't people take responsibility for taking water with them.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2022)

chellie said:



			I don't understand this. Why can't people take responsibility for taking water with them.
		
Click to expand...

You’re forgetting these are probably the same people who need the “hot contents” warnings on takeaway coffee cups


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 16, 2022)

chellie said:



			I don't understand this. Why can't people take responsibility for taking water with them.
		
Click to expand...

Pre covid the majority of passanger alarms in the am were people skipping breaky and fainting on a warm train 

So doesn't surprise me in slightest

These temps are extreme tho so wouldn't surprise me to see it handed out 

Will be on standby for if we get stalled trains


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 16, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I absolutely get all of that, and understand that we are not set up for extremes, but effectively telling people not to travel at all? Really?

I remember picking up my then 8 year old daughter from primary school several years ago when it had been a beautiful 26 degree early summer’s day. I said she must have enjoyed playing out in the sunshine with her friends and was horrified to hear they had been kept inside because “it was too hot”. It’s no different in the snow - woe betide anyone who dares to play snowballs. It’s pathetic.

I get there will be difficulties - my mate drives for EMR - but we simply cannot allow the country to grind to a halt for a couple of days because it’s swelteringly hot. I wonder how other Northern European countries with a similar climate would cope.
		
Click to expand...

Liked several times if possible!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Meanwhile, in Scotland, our friends up there might take off their big coat as it’s a tad warrrrrrrrm 😂😎
		
Click to expand...

It has been really pleasant up here. 18 to 20 degrees.
Don't know what all this fuss is about


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 17, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I absolutely get all of that, and understand that we are not set up for extremes, but effectively telling people not to travel at all? Really?

I remember picking up my then 8 year old daughter from primary school several years ago when it had been a beautiful 26 degree early summer’s day. I said she must have enjoyed playing out in the sunshine with her friends and was horrified to hear they had been kept inside because “it was too hot”. It’s no different in the snow - woe betide anyone who dares to play snowballs. It’s pathetic.

I get there will be difficulties - my mate drives for EMR - but we simply cannot allow the country to grind to a halt for a couple of days because it’s swelteringly hot. I wonder how other Northern European countries with a similar climate would cope.
		
Click to expand...

I can see valid points on both "sides " here. On a personal level there is an excessive nanny state attitude in this Country. Kids not playing snowballs etc.
But it's all down to,lawyers. 
Education authorities and teachers are now under threat of being sued if little Johnny gets hurt while at school. "You should have stopped him doing that. If he hadn't tried to do that he wouldn't have got hurt...etc etc"
It needs a lead (legislation) from government to prevent lawyers suing re events arising from normal risks at schools.
When I was nine we were snowballing in the play yard. A boy threw a snowball up in the air, came down and hit himself in the eye. Cried to the Head that someone had put a stone in the snowball and threw it( didn't say it was him!)
The head demanded of us all in that yard that the boy responsible own up, or we'd all be caned! Of course, we all got two of the best!
Happy Days!
Yes, things are namby pamby now, but re advice not to travel.I don't think it is so much for the protection of the individual, but re the pressures the system, and the infrastructure will be under when the incidents increase too much, as they will with people carrying on the same and falling foul,of the heat.
As for the railways, they must be dreading this heat if it transpires. I can see where it will cause rail/points chaos. 
Anyway, as they say, stay cool😀


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 17, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I can see valid points on both "sides " here. On a personal level there is an excessive nanny state attitude in this Country. Kids not playing snowballs etc.
*But it's all down to,lawyers.*
Education authorities and teachers are now under threat of being sued if little Johnny gets hurt while at school. "You should have stopped him doing that. If he hadn't tried to do that he wouldn't have got hurt...etc etc"
It needs a lead (legislation) from government to prevent lawyers suing re events arising from normal risks at schools.
When I was nine we were snowballing in the play yard. A boy threw a snowball up in the air, came down and hit himself in the eye. Cried to the Head that someone had put a stone in the snowball and threw it( didn't say it was him!)
The head demanded of us all in that yard that the boy responsible own up, or we'd all be caned! Of course, we all got two of the best!
Happy Days!
Yes, things are namby pamby now, but re advice not to travel.I don't think it is so much for the protection of the individual, but re the pressures the system, and the infrastructure will be under when the incidents increase too much, as they will with people carrying on the same and falling foul,of the heat.
As for the railways, they must be dreading this heat if it transpires. I can see where it will cause rail/points chaos.
Anyway, as they say, stay cool😀
		
Click to expand...

100% agree. We’re terrified of litigation. Been saying as much for years.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 17, 2022)

It's also down to money.
Companies can't afford to protect against things that only happen once in a blue moon.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 17, 2022)

Les Ross every bloomin' Sunday morning. No I can't switch him off the wife doesn't mind him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2022)

The constant statements of “things were better back when …” as people discuss how things are treated differently now 

Take the example of the heat wave coming - people are being asked to take extra care etc because of the raise in temps and some peoples initial thoughts are “nanny state” or “protection from lawyers” etc because when we were kids we didn’t need warnings etc 

Maybe and it’s just a maybe people have learned from those previous instances that’s the heat coming is actually dangerous and can cause people serious harm -from heat exhaustion to the dangers of the sun giving skin cancer etc - risks that weren’t know in the past

Things move on and change for a reason - and not just down to the fear of being sued


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The constant statements of “things were better back when …” as people discuss how things are treated differently now

Take the example of the heat wave coming - people are being asked to take extra care etc because of the raise in temps and some peoples initial thoughts are “nanny state” or “protection from lawyers” etc because when we were kids we didn’t need warnings etc

Maybe and it’s just a maybe people have learned from those previous instances that’s the heat coming is actually dangerous and can cause people serious harm -from heat exhaustion to the dangers of the sun giving skin cancer etc - risks that weren’t know in the past

Things move on and change for a reason - and not just down to the fear of being sued
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on, Phil. People are intelligent enough to understand that, if the thermometer tiptoes past 100 degrees, they need to take on fluid, wear sunscreen and take suitable precautions. Anybody who needs to be told that extreme heat can cause medical issues really has had their head up their backside for years. Rocket science it is not.

It’s no mystery that schools, for example, started being ultra cautious when it’s very hot, very cold, very snowy and so on around the same time the “Where there’s blame, there’s a claim” brigade first brought their odious brand of legal expertise across the Atlantic from the USA. We ARE a nanny state now. We ARE litigation happy. And the two are inextricably linked.

I used to see it all the time in the cops. After I’d been in a few years, if someone was injured on duty the first words from colleagues were no longer words of concern - invariably it would be “That’ll be worth a few quid”.

Worst example I can recall was when a colleague and I arrested a fella for a public order offence. We had a struggle detaining him as he was as high as a kite on something, and ended up rolling around the floor with him. But no harm was done, or so I thought.

My colleague got a small bruise on his knee - the size of a 10p piece. He booked the prisoner in for an offence of assault police (not what the arrest was for), and promptly reported sick. The following day I watched as he walked into the station, limping on one leg, prior to walking out, limping on the other. He clearly couldn’t recall which knee “hurt” him. His visit to the station was for the purpose of commencing a claim following an injury on duty. The paperwork left in my tray to complete in support of his claim was ripped up in front of him the next time he was at work. A few months later he resigned before he could be disciplined as it turned out this wasn’t the first dodgy claim.

My point in all this is that, things have moved on and changed in the last 30/40 years - on that we agree. But they have moved on not because people have suddenly become aware that sun exposure can cause cancer, or heat can leave you dehydrated. We’ve known that for decades. They’ve moved on because, wherever there is injury or illness these days, rather than take some personal responsibility there will always be those who seek not only to blame someone else, but also to then grab every penny in compensation that they can.

Being told to stay in the cool in the next couple of days will, in part, be advice intended to protect people. But many of the measures will be in place to prevent litigation. You cannot divorce the two.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 17, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Iddy biddy flies, corn flies?, deciding to visit our garden and make sitting outside unpleasant. Just as I'd set up my book, cold drink, shade 😠. Back inside now....
		
Click to expand...

And enormous bluebottles headbutting the windows


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Oh come on, Phil. People are intelligent enough to understand that, if the thermometer tiptoes past 100 degrees, they need to take on fluid, wear sunscreen and take suitable precautions. Anybody who needs to be told that extreme heat can cause medical issues really has had their head up their backside for years. Rocket science it is not.

It’s no mystery that schools, for example, started being ultra cautious when it’s very hot, very cold, very snowy and so on around the same time the “Where there’s blame, there’s a claim” brigade first brought their odious brand of legal expertise across the Atlantic from the USA. We ARE a nanny state now. We ARE litigation happy. And the two are inextricably linked.

I used to see it all the time in the cops. After I’d been in a few years, if someone was injured on duty the first words from colleagues were no longer words of concern - invariably it would be “That’ll be worth a few quid”.

Worst example I can recall was when a colleague and I arrested a fella for a public order offence. We had a struggle detaining him as he was as high as a kite on something, and ended up rolling around the floor with him. But no harm was done, or so I thought.

My colleague got a small bruise on his knee - the size of a 10p piece. He booked the prisoner in for an offence of assault police (not what the arrest was for), and promptly reported sick. The following day I watched as he walked into the station, limping on one leg, prior to walking out, limping on the other. He clearly couldn’t recall which knee “hurt” him. His visit to the station was for the purpose of commencing a claim following an injury on duty. The paperwork left in my tray to complete in support of his claim was ripped up in front of him the next time he was at work. A few months later he resigned before he could be disciplined as it turned out this wasn’t the first dodgy claim.

My point in all this is that, things have moved on and changed in the last 30/40 years - on that we agree. But they have moved on not because people have suddenly become aware that sun exposure can cause cancer, or heat can leave you dehydrated. We’ve known that for decades. They’ve moved on because, wherever there is injury or illness these days, rather than take some personal responsibility there will always be those who seek not only to blame someone else, but also to then grab every penny in compensation that they can.

Being told to stay in the cool in the next couple of days will, in part, be advice intended to protect people. But many of the measures will be in place to prevent litigation. You cannot divorce the two.
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548301142370570242


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548301142370570242

Click to expand...

That was an entire summer. We’re talking about two days.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The constant statements of “things were better back when …” as people discuss how things are treated differently now

Take the example of the heat wave coming - people are being asked to take extra care etc because of the raise in temps and some peoples initial thoughts are “nanny state” or “protection from lawyers” etc because when we were kids we didn’t need warnings etc

Maybe and it’s just a maybe people have learned from those previous instances that’s the heat coming is actually dangerous and can cause people serious harm -from heat exhaustion to the dangers of the sun giving skin cancer etc - risks that weren’t know in the past

Things move on and change for a reason - and not just down to the fear of being sued
		
Click to expand...

Of course people knew that heat exhaustion was likely if you stayed in the heat without taking precautions.. They might not have called it heat exhaustion but the vernacular "sunstroke" covered it.
My parents and others knew to stay out of the sun, drink plenty of water etc.
Where do you think the "knotted" hankies on the head came from😀

The fact that these days there are more idiots about now who choose to not do what they know they should , doesn't mean society should start blaming itself for their behaviour.

And are you seriously telling us that there are now no more lawyers sueing  for whatever they can see gives them some "coin"?
There didn't used to be the term " ambulance chasing lawyers" for a reason. I.e They didn't!
In fact, there was a time when solicitors were not allowed to advertise at all.

Ask any Council if it conducts its business without regard to their possibly being sued for their actions, or lack of them.

I don't agree that people did not know the dangers and the risks. Course they did. They just didn't blame the Government, or the Council, or the Police, or the Doctors, or any "body"  that they knew might be able to be sued, as their friendly lawyer tells them........if something went wrong.

And , for clarity, tell us, - should kids be allowed to play conkers , or climb trees , or play near hazards?
My childhood was spent growing up within 300 yards of the Leeds and Liverpool canal. I was in it, on it, or near it every day of my life.
There were slag heaps all around that we climbed, fell over on, etc etc
My mates and I went home for meals ( most times😀), otherwise  mum knew we were "out", somewhere. No phones on us, and no phone at home.
Of course , there were risks, but they were accepted and acceptable.

These days, it would be nice if kids could do roughly the same ( but with mobiles- "in case" ), but they either won't or can't or are not allowed.

I understand why not, these days. It's because there are other reasons than those risks *we *faced.Much more  traffic; and more dangers from people's behaviour that rightly causes parents to be wary etc.

But that is no reason to deny kids taking kid's risks, as some examples I've given.
But that's ( some ) lawyers influence  for you.😉


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			That was an entire summer. We’re talking about two days.
		
Click to expand...




who knows what the rest of the summer will bring? its climate change.

precaution is the best course of action.

no harm in it.

just take a look what the heat wave is doing to europe with the wild fires over there ..


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 17, 2022)

All this talk of heatwaves and we've had about 3 nice days all summer.

It may get to mid 20's around here at best.

Sick of hearing how hot it is.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 43512

who knows what the rest of the summer will bring? its climate change.

precaution is the best course of action.

no harm in it.

just take a look what the heat wave is doing to europe with the wild fires over there ..
		
Click to expand...

How will people being told not to travel in central London tomorrow and Tuesday prevent wild fires?!

If long, hot summers, and by hot I mean the sort of temperatures we are expecting in the next couple of days, become the norm then absolutely we need to adapt.

But we’re talking about two days. Two days during which a national emergency  has been declared and mass hysteria seems to be on the verge of breaking out. Well, forum hysteria at least. 

Two days does not a long, hot summer make.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			How will people being told not to travel in central London tomorrow and Tuesday prevent wild fires?!

If long, hot summers, and by hot I mean the sort of temperatures we are expecting in the next couple of days, become the norm then absolutely we need to adapt.

But we’re talking about two days. Two days during which a national emergency  has been declared and mass hysteria seems to be on the verge of breaking out. Well, forum hysteria at least.

Two days does not a long, hot summer make.
		
Click to expand...

we need to prepare but if what we have in place now isnt fit to cope then we need to warn people. you cant just go right everyone 27 degree is about the norm but tomorrow is 37 and you will just have to deal with it.. 

its not hysteria , its fact its going to be hot. its going to be dangerous and its best to avoid going out in it if you can.

we moan and moan at our gov for doing nothing to prepare us for anything and when they do people still moan

sorry but its completely right to be concerned about the heat. 

majority of people will be fine but not all will. we arent heading back to lock down we being advised slow down a bit, work from home if you can and just look after yourself and look out for others

I really dont see the problem.


----------



## Slime (Jul 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



*who knows what the rest of the summer will bring?* its climate change.

precaution is the best course of action.

no harm in it.

just take a look what the heat wave is doing to europe with the wild fires over there ..
		
Click to expand...

Based on the last few days .............................. absolute panic.
It's almost laughable.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2022)

Slime said:



			Based on the last few days .............................. absolute panic.
It's almost laughable.
		
Click to expand...

well there we go then.

I really do think as a race we are pretty much stuffed when everyone just laughs off anything and picks holes in every single warning ..

net zero? pipe dream.. bring on climate change by looks.

when its 40 degree all summer every summer there will be those who go we lived through 2022... 

its laughable more how much people would rather laugh it off instead of taking things seriously over any warning be it weather, covid, cost of living crisis.

serious heads buried in the sand


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			we need to prepare but if what we have in place now isnt fit to cope then we need to warn people. you cant just go right everyone 27 degree is about the norm but tomorrow is 37 and you will just have to deal with it..

its not hysteria , its fact its going to be hot. its going to be dangerous and its best to avoid going out in it if you can.

we moan and moan at our gov for doing nothing to prepare us for anything and when they do people still moan

*sorry but its completely right to be concerned about the heat.*

majority of people will be fine but not all will. we arent heading back to lock down we being advised slow down a bit, work from home if you can and just look after yourself and look out for others

I really dont see the problem.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely never said it wasn’t. But we need a sense of proportion. That’s something we in the UK seem to be utterly incapable of maintaining, as we’ve demonstrated time and again since March 2020.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 17, 2022)

TESCO, ASDA, SAINSBURY AND BOOTS ALL SOLD OUT OF SUN TAN LOTION.*

*Other stores are available 









I may have made that up


----------



## AliMc (Jul 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Thunder flies?
		
Click to expand...

Corn lice, also called Thunder Bugs around here, usually disappear when they start bringing the harvest in, every year we have to take all our pictures out of their frames and give them a good clear out


----------



## IanM (Jul 17, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I absolutely never said it wasn’t. But we need a sense of proportion. That’s something we in the UK seem to be utterly incapable of maintaining, as we’ve demonstrated time and again since March 2020.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe in the Press, but the majority just get on with it


----------



## Mudball (Jul 17, 2022)

Parking Apps...  why does every town need a different app? 

my town decided to go Just Park.  While our next town uses Ringo....  and both are Surrey Council.  Why cant there be a same app for a county?

Ideally, you want one app that does it nationally.  just like a FastTrack on toll roads.  But we all know what happens when we try to do a single app for a country..  it cant be that hard


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Parking Apps...  why does every town need a different app?

my town decided to go Just Park.  While our next town uses Ringo....  and both are Surrey Council.  *Why cant there be a same app for a county?*

Ideally, you want one app that does it nationally.  just like a FastTrack on toll roads.  But we all know what happens when we try to do a single app for a country..  it cant be that hard
		
Click to expand...

Because Surrey County Council don't run the parking, the 9 Borough and 2 District Councils do.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 17, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Parking Apps...  why does every town need a different app?

my town decided to go Just Park.  While our next town uses Ringo....  and both are Surrey Council.  Why cant there be a same app for a county?

Ideally, you want one app that does it nationally.  just like a FastTrack on toll roads.  But we all know what happens when we try to do a single app for a country..  it cant be that hard
		
Click to expand...

I have to use  various parking apps, and TBH none is best. It's no big deal having a selection of parking apps on your phone, I mean its not as if they are all on constantly eating away at your battery


----------



## Mudball (Jul 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Because Surrey County Council don't run the parking, the 9 Borough and 2 District Councils do.
		
Click to expand...

But you can still have them standardise on the same app.. better bargaining power .. revenue split is based on location


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

Mudball said:



			But you can still have them standardise on the same app.. better bargaining power .. revenue split is based on location
		
Click to expand...

I only answered the question as to why it isn’t standard across the county. 

I’m sure they chose whichever one they did because they thought it was the best for them but if you know different best you let them know 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2022)

Just what you want when traveling in a heat wave - reduced service with slower, overcrowded trains. Thanks TFL! 
(I've read the reasons so don't @ me, it's just annoying.)


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 18, 2022)

Expensive advocate flea and *tick* treatment that seems to be a waste of money! On Hols in Devon so walking a lot of the South Coast path and every morning been picking ticks off the poor old doggo. 8 this morning!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just what you want when traveling in a heat wave - reduced service with slower, overcrowded trains. Thanks TFL! 
(*I've read the reasons so don't @ me, it's just annoying*.)
		
Click to expand...

Come one, you know thats not how this thread works.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 18, 2022)

TV in kitchen is simply co-axial connection to aerial, and this morning for no apparent reason I have no channels; cannot tune any in; and checking settings I find I have 0.0 signal strength.  The cable seems OK and connections to TV and socket seem firm…anyone got any ideas…yes I know…it’s hot…but really?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			TV in kitchen is simply co-axial connection to aerial, and this morning for no apparent reason I have no channels; cannot tune any in; and checking settings I find I have 0.0 signal strength.  The cable seems OK and connections to TV and socket seem firm…anyone got any ideas…yes I know…it’s hot…but really?
		
Click to expand...

I think I did remember seeing that tv signals are one of the things that may be impacted by the heat. You are in the south at the moment? It will be the transmitter that is affected, not your own gear.


----------



## Piece (Jul 18, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			TV in kitchen is simply co-axial connection to aerial, and this morning for no apparent reason I have no channels; cannot tune any in; and checking settings I find I have 0.0 signal strength.  The cable seems OK and connections to TV and socket seem firm…anyone got any ideas…yes I know…it’s hot…but really?
		
Click to expand...

Small chance the aerial maybe kerputt. I had to order my Mum a new one for this reason - I knew it was the aerial as I tested it with a known working one.


----------



## Piece (Jul 18, 2022)

Amazon, "Unfortunately, your delivery is running behind schedule. We're working to make sure the delay doesn’t affect your final delivery time. *Your package can still arrive by Thursday, 14 July."*

Yeah, right. Is Dr Who delivering it?!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 18, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Expensive advocate flea and *tick* treatment that seems to be a waste of money! On Hols in Devon so walking a lot of the South Coast path and every morning been picking ticks off the poor old doggo. 8 this morning!
		
Click to expand...

Would they die and drop off though if not found? Not sure it stops them attaching to the dog?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 18, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Would they die and drop off though if not found? Not sure it stops them attaching to the dog?
		
Click to expand...

Found a couple of dead ones burrowed into him that I had to dig out but most were alive and drinking…also found a couple of “full” ones that had to be removed. Horrible things.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 18, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Found a couple of dead ones burrowed into him that I had to dig out but most were alive and drinking…also found a couple of “full” ones that had to be removed. Horrible things.
		
Click to expand...

Grim. Hate them - gross...


----------



## NearHull (Jul 18, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Grim. Hate them - gross...
		
Click to expand...

144 seems a lot

hat, coat


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 19, 2022)

Piece said:



			Small chance the aerial maybe kerputt. I had to order my Mum a new one for this reason - I knew it was the aerial as I tested it with a known working one.
		
Click to expand...

The TV just out of the blue lost all channels and I couldn’t retune it.  I’ll try another TV and I’ll try the kitchen one in a different socket.


----------



## Slab (Jul 19, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The TV just out of the blue lost all channels and I couldn’t retune it.  I’ll try another TV and I’ll try the kitchen one in a different socket.
		
Click to expand...

Before you go to the hassle of swapping just make sure you've not been trying to tune in your microwave oven


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2022)

My cloak of invisibility on my bike this morning - seemingly especially invisible to farm vehicles. Happy enough to force me into the hedge/ditch


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 19, 2022)

Just what is wrong with some people. Do not read if you are sensitive or squeamish.
Sheep and lambs run over and killed by trespassers https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-62219650


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2022)

Had an email yesterday from the lease firm saying my new cars expected build start date is 9th august.

They’ve emailed today saying the supplier is expecting to take delivery next week.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2022)

Dando said:



			Had an email yesterday from the lease firm saying my new cars expected build start date is 9th august.

They’ve emailed today saying the supplier is expecting to take delivery next week.
		
Click to expand...

Its not a DeLorean is it?


----------



## RichA (Jul 19, 2022)

People who turn the office air-con off because it bothers them while they eat their lunch.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 19, 2022)

RichA said:



			People who turn the office air-con off because it bothers them while they eat their lunch.
		
Click to expand...

Throw them out, they don't deserve to be in the cool! I have done everything i could to keep my home office cool, and its currently 32c....


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2022)

BT Mobile

New phone arrives this morning, SIM doesnt work in it, talk to BT and they unsurprisingly blame the phone. Spend 2 hours trying to fix it, give up, put the SIM back in the old phone and doesnt work in that either.

New SIM be 2 to 3 days and without a phone until then


Can I have my PAC code please lol


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Just what is wrong with some people. Do not read if you are sensitive or squeamish.
Sheep and lambs run over and killed by trespassers https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-62219650

Click to expand...

Find the culprits and hang 'em.
I don't want to share this over populated planet of ours with people like that.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 19, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Just what is wrong with some people. Do not read if you are sensitive or squeamish.
Sheep and lambs run over and killed by trespassers https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-62219650

Click to expand...

Agreed . We have too many unemployed walls in this Country!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 20, 2022)

I forgot to turn on my PS5 this morning so it would download Stray while I’m at work 🙉


----------



## GB72 (Jul 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I forgot to turn on my PS5 this morning so it would download Stray while I’m at work 🙉
		
Click to expand...

I did the same. Will have to start it downloading tonight .


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I forgot to turn on my PS5 this morning so it would download Stray while I’m at work 🙉
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			I did the same. Will have to start it downloading tonight .
		
Click to expand...

Is there some kind of remote turn on feature Via the app? There was for ps4 and Xbox defo is


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Is there some kind of remote turn on feature Via the app? There was for ps4 and Xbox defo is
		
Click to expand...

I think so, you need to set the console to power off into standby mode and have it linked to the app.
I power mine fully off as I heard some early PS5's overheating when left in standby mode.


----------



## paddyc (Jul 20, 2022)

People walking along texting on their phone and not actually  looking where they are going yet expect anybody  in their  path to move aside


----------



## paddyc (Jul 20, 2022)

When your at work and someone contacts  you to give them a hand with something. "Yeah I will be there in a few minutes " you down tools what you were doing walk to where your needed and you get there to be told " it's OK we've  done it"
Well thanks for that you cretins .


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 20, 2022)

paddyc said:



			When your at work and someone contacts  you to give them a hand with something. "Yeah I will be there in a few minutes " you down tools what you were doing walk to where your needed and you get there to be told " it's OK we've  done it"
Well thanks for that you cretins .
		
Click to expand...

I’d be asking what they did and checking that it’s been done properly


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’d be asking what they did and checking that it’s been done properly
		
Click to expand...

How many times have you done that to me on the golf course.?.


----------



## Dando (Jul 20, 2022)

paddyc said:



			People walking along texting on their phone and not actually  looking where they are going yet expect anybody  in their  path to move aside
		
Click to expand...

I just walk into them


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2022)

paddyc said:



			People walking along texting on their phone and not actually  looking where they are going yet expect anybody  in their  path to move aside
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing how many people can't text and walk but think they can text and drive...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			How many times have you done that to me on the golf course.?.

Click to expand...

Ooooo loads, 😂


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ooooo loads, 😂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 20, 2022)

Advertise that an item is available for purchase on FB but totally ignore any response and sell it to the first person to walk in the next day.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 20, 2022)

Posting a question on FB then being unable to find it to see if anyone has responded.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 21, 2022)

Threads closed because of one poster.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Threads closed because of one poster.
		
Click to expand...

We’ll, you could argue a few posters are ganging up and baiting who I think you’re posting about. I hate seeing bullying on the forum but sadly that’s all that seems to be happening.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We’ll, you could argue a few posters are ganging up and baiting who I think you’re posting about. I hate seeing bullying on the forum but sadly that’s all that seems to be happening.
		
Click to expand...

You could equally argue that a number of people have an opposing view to the shill and are simply exercising their right to post their opinion, and it’s nothing to do with bullying. 

Given the sheer amount of guff that’s being posted by one party, presumably with some encouragement from LIV, some may say that the poster has brought it on themselves by their trolling; that has to be the highest percentage of posts by any poster on here in one thread. I’m amazed that he hasn’t been banned.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			You could equally argue that a number of people have an opposing view to the shill and are simply exercising their right to post their opinion, and it’s nothing to do with bullying. 

Given the sheer amount of guff that’s being posted by one party, presumably with some encouragement from LIV, some may say that the poster has brought it on themselves by their trolling; that has to be the highest percentage of posts by any poster on here in one thread. I’m amazed that he hasn’t been banned.
		
Click to expand...

Shill vs flaming and bullying, which is worse? 
Personally I appreciate comments from people that appear to be behind the ropes, although that claim is totally unfounded and seems to have been created by the aggressors.
I see the thread has re opened with some typical childish comments, it’s pathetic that some people are stooping so low to try and get a bitter point across.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We’ll, you could argue a few posters are ganging up and baiting who I think you’re posting about. I hate seeing bullying on the forum but sadly that’s all that seems to be happening.
		
Click to expand...

Even the moderator has joined in. 
Terrible.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 21, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Even the moderator has joined in.
Terrible.
		
Click to expand...

Just doing my job
If you don’t like it then feel free to complain to @MarkT Forum Editor
That’s the process, public criticism will get you infracted


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 21, 2022)

Double standards and short memories🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2022)

Motorcycles, and to a lesser extent cars, that seem to have the sole purpose of making as much noise as possible.
Many bikes are fairly quiet but too many are just offensive on the ears..


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2022)

Asda delivery times.
Thursday, 21st July 2022, 06:00PM - 08:00PM


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



*Shill vs flaming and bullying*, which is worse?
Personally I appreciate comments from people that appear to be behind the ropes, although that claim is totally unfounded and seems to have been created by the aggressors.
I see the thread has re opened with some typical childish comments, it’s pathetic that some people are stooping so low to try and get a bitter point across.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean trolling vs flaming & bullying?  Neither is great, they are all as bad as each other but unfortunately when you've got one person posting that much guff to drive their agenda the Betari's Box effect is going to kick in big time.  

I appreciate comments from people that are actually inside the ropes, unfortunately the main correspondent in this probably isn't but is acting like he's running the tour.  It's going to put people's backs up.  

Maybe the best innovation we could get on here is the ability to ignore a thread...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't you mean trolling vs flaming & bullying?  Neither is great, they are all as bad as each other but unfortunately when you've got one person posting that much guff to drive their agenda the Betari's Box effect is going to kick in big time. 

I appreciate comments from people that are actually inside the ropes, unfortunately the main correspondent in this probably isn't but is acting like he's running the tour.  It's going to put people's backs up. 

Maybe the best innovation we could get on here is the ability to ignore a thread... 

Click to expand...

I already have the ability to ignore a thread. I didn't need a forum gizmo to get it though.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Maybe the best innovation we could get on here is the ability to ignore a thread... 

Click to expand...

I agree.
I'd love to be able to ignore some threads like 'wordle' and all the football threads.
OR....
Maybe have a separate section for football.
If 'Post a review', 'your golf pictures' and website feedback' get their own section, why not football as I'm sure there is a lot more interest in football than the others if post numbers are anything to go by.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I agree.
I'd love to be able to ignore some threads like 'wordle' and all the football threads.
OR....
*Maybe have a separate section for football.*
If 'Post a review', 'your golf pictures' and website feedback' get their own section, why not football as I'm sure there is a lot more interest in football than the others if post numbers are anything to go by.
		
Click to expand...

The football thread _is _the separate section for football. If you don't want to talk about football you don't open it. What could possibly be difficult about that?


----------



## Pants (Jul 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			The football thread _is _the separate section for football. *If you don't want to talk about football you don't open it. *What could possibly be difficult about that?
		
Click to expand...

I don't and haven't


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 21, 2022)

Door-to-Door sellers who ignore the "No cold callers" sign.  How much clearer can it be?




I had a Jehovah's Witness call one day who said they weren't selling anything.  I told them they were selling religion.  They went.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 21, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			Door-to-Door sellers who ignore the "No cold callers" sign.  How much clearer can it be?

View attachment 43559


I had a Jehovah's Witness call one day who said they weren't selling anything.  I told them they were selling religion.  They went.
		
Click to expand...

I’m genuinely curious here, what law would they be breaking in doing so?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			The football thread _is _the separate section for football. If you don't want to talk about football you don't open it. What could possibly be difficult about that?
		
Click to expand...

Because it might be possible to have that section on ignore. That way the football posts wouldn't even appear on my list of new posts


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Because it might be possible to have that section on ignore. That way the football posts wouldn't even appear on my list of new posts
		
Click to expand...

 I still don't understand why it's such a hardship to glance upon the name of a thread that doesn't interest you? I don't like rugby or cycling, but I don't ask that those threads be hidden from my view, lest they offend my eyes.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



 I still don't understand why it's such a hardship to glance upon the name of a thread that doesn't interest you? I don't like rugby or cycling, but I don't ask that those threads be hidden from my view, lest they offend my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

They don't offend my eyes, where did that come from?
If you can't accept it's my random irritation and you want an argument, argue with someone else, I'm done.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 21, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			Door-to-Door sellers who ignore the "No cold callers" sign.  How much clearer can it be?

View attachment 43559


I had a Jehovah's Witness call one day who said they weren't selling anything.  I told them they were selling religion.  They went.
		
Click to expand...


How much did you buy?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			How much did you buy?
		
Click to expand...

The cold caller convinced him his sign was too small and sold him a bigger one


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 21, 2022)

bobmac said:



			The cold caller convinced him his sign was too small and sold him a bigger one
		
Click to expand...

And a power upgrade for his hybrid.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 21, 2022)

bobmac said:



			They don't offend my eyes, where did that come from?
If you can't accept it's my random irritation and you want an argument, argue with someone else, I'm done.
		
Click to expand...

Are you taking your ball with you ?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2022)

Essex and Suffolk water 

Two sets of road works blocking main roads into town.. fair enough I guess ..works got to be done 

No warning work starts here this date 

Ones right outside the house.. that's fine .. well it's not it's a pain 

What's more annoying is work is finished and they left the lights on.. the road is only closed off because that's where the van was. The hole / work is on the verge and the footpath is open as the verge is that big so only need the lights for their stuff ..

So you and your stuff gone for day...turn the lights off ....


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Essex and Suffolk water

Two sets of road works blocking main roads into town.. fair enough I guess ..works got to be done

No warning work starts here this date

Ones right outside the house.. that's fine .. well it's not it's a pain

What's more annoying is work is finished and they left the lights on.. the road is only closed off because that's where the van was. The hole / work is on the verge and the footpath is open as the verge is that big so only need the lights for their stuff ..

So you and your stuff gone for day...turn the lights off ....
		
Click to expand...

We had the classic " bollards up, traffic lights on, massive tailbacks and absolutely nothing going on" scenario this morning...
I getbthat they have to set these things up but at least wait until the workmen are actually there....plus there was no warning of this either....


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			We had the classic " bollards up, traffic lights on, massive tailbacks and absolutely nothing going on" scenario this morning...
I getbthat they have to set these things up but at least wait until the workmen are actually there....plus there was no warning of this either....
		
Click to expand...

I left for golf 7am today came back to them. Had to go past my house to turn round as the "if red wait here" bit stops them over the dropped kerb ..

Ok no drama I'll go up road turn round then just come on

But when they aren't there? Especially when their "site" can all be kept safely on the verge and the lights could be put there off for the night ..

It's bin day tomorrow...it's going to be chaos lol

Is it illegal to move the lights out the way? 🤣

Edited

Either they heard me moan or one My neighbors has gone right and moved them lol to the side now 

Less irritating


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 21, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I’m genuinely curious here, what law would they be breaking in doing so?
		
Click to expand...

I have absolutely no idea.  



Oddsocks said:



			How much did you buy?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 21, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Essex and Suffolk water

Two sets of road works blocking main roads into town.. fair enough I guess ..works got to be done

*No warning work starts here this date*

Ones right outside the house.. that's fine .. well it's not it's a pain

What's more annoying is work is finished and they left the lights on.. the road is only closed off because that's where the van was. The hole / work is on the verge and the footpath is open as the verge is that big so only need the lights for their stuff ..

So you and your stuff gone for day...turn the lights off ....
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			We had the classic " bollards up, traffic lights on, massive tailbacks and absolutely nothing going on" scenario this morning...
I getbthat they have to set these things up but at least wait until the workmen are actually there....*plus there was no warning of this either...*.
		
Click to expand...

And were they both sets of planned works, or were they both emergencies...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			And were they both sets of planned works, or were they both emergencies... 

Click to expand...

If it was an emergency they weren't acting very urgently....and ifmit was planned there was no pre-warning notice on a busy artery into town.
I have no problem with the need for these works but when all that is being "protected", on a road wide enough for 3 1/2 cars, is the van that put the lights up it does get mildly irritating.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2022)

Tesco home delivery app, now Im not sure if it's a new update or just got worse 

If I want to add an item for example we could have done with some nappies in today's order .. went to add yesterday

If I had added all these random items would drop off as "currently out of stock" even though they are  not .. they will be on the order .. so rather than leave it on and if it's not around when the order comes take it off they take it off in advance ..

So didn't add nappies and all the items came anyways .. goodness sake lol


----------



## Dando (Jul 21, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			How much did you buy?
		
Click to expand...

he was selling pink castle tees


----------



## Slab (Jul 22, 2022)

You know when you’re driving along and you see that ‘Roadworks in 800yrds’ sign, then soon after you see another sign saying ‘Roadworks in 600yrds’ and as sure as night follows day a wee bit later there’s a sign that says ‘Roadworks in 400yrds’… you know what’s coming don’t ya? Yup you guessed it, a short distance later there’s a sign saying ‘Roadworks in 200yrds’ and sure enough strange as it may seem about 800 yards from where you saw that first sign there is some kind of roadworks in progress?







I’d freakin love it if they’d use those signs here


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 22, 2022)

Probably been done somewhere in the previous 1662 pages - but people talking on their mobile phone with the volume turned right up. Just buy some blasted headphones, or hold the damn thing next to your ear. I don't want or need to hear both sides of the conversation. (Hearing just one side is bad enough)


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 22, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Probably been done somewhere in the previous 1662 pages - but people talking on their mobile phone with the volume turned right up. Just buy some blasted headphones, or hold the damn thing next to your ear. I don't want or need to hear both sides of the conversation. (Hearing just one side is bad enough)
		
Click to expand...

Do not even start me on this, it really does boil my pi55! They talk to the bottom of the phone only to then stick it back to their ear as they can’t hear the response. It gets even better when they give you eyeballs because they think you’re listening in.  EVERY bugger is listening in as they have no friggin choice!

Second to that is people who feel the need to face time walking down the road, or sitting on the train.  These are normally the same sort of people.

Someone come for an interview once and I saw them walk across our yard on the phone exactly how you described, no matter how good there potentially could have been I knew that I wouldn’t have been able to tolerate that so wrapped the interview up dam quick snap.  Was this narrow minded..maybe, but for my own sanity no friggin way!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Crazyface (Jul 22, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Asda delivery times.
Thursday, 21st July 2022, 06:00PM - 08:00PM


Click to expand...

I did this for a while, and believe me if you were at the end of my route there could be a two hour difference. I was the only one this bad though. Even the women were better than me and I used to rag the engine to death in-between deliveries. I just could figure how I'd get so behind.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 22, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I did this for a while, and believe me if you were at the end of my route there could be a two hour difference. I was the only one this bad though. Even the women were better than me and I used to rag the engine to death in-between deliveries. I just could figure how I'd get so behind.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't moaning about the 2 hour window, I was moaning about the way it was written.
06.00 is the morning and 6:00pm the evening in my opinion.
So to use 06:00pm is just wrong.
I know it's how it's done in the US and I know Asda is an American company but we're not in America.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Second to that is people who feel the need to face time walking down the road, or sitting on the train.  These are normally the same sort of people.
		
Click to expand...

Can i agree, but raise you?

Deliveroo/JustEat/Uber moped riders on facetime while weaving through one-way streets, pavements, and any shortcuts they can find. They are a proper menace in our town.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 22, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Can i agree, but raise you?

Deliveroo/JustEat/Uber moped riders on facetime while weaving through one-way streets, pavements, and any shortcuts they can find. They are a proper menace in our town.
		
Click to expand...

Ok you called trumps.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I wasn't moaning about the 2 hour window, I was moaning about the way it was written.
06.00 is the morning and 6:00pm the evening in my opinion.
So to use 06:00pm is just wrong.
I know it's how it's done in the US and I know Asda is an American company but we're not in America.
		
Click to expand...

When I looked at this post I thought the complaint was about it being such an early delivery. I saw 06.00 - 08.00, my eyes never sent the message to my brain about pm . I get it now, quite right to be irritated by that


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 22, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Can i agree, but raise you?

Deliveroo/JustEat/Uber moped riders
		
Click to expand...

That was all you needed
Theyre a nuisance whether mobile or stationary because they park on yellow lines, parking bays or wherever they want.Theyre like flies round poo


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 22, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			That was all you needed
Theyre a nuisance whether mobile or stationary because they park on yellow lines, *parking bays 
*or wherever they want.Theyre like flies round poo
		
Click to expand...

Don’t even go down that route!

Our local high street has massive parking issues yet you’ll get twelve scooters parking across three bays despite an empty motorcycles bay being 50 yards away! 🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 22, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Don’t even go down that route!

Our local high street has massive parking issues yet you’ll get twelve scooters parking across three bays despite an empty motorcycles bay being 50 yards away! 🤬🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Or, they do as 2 did to me last week, Park their ‘pets right behind my van that was in a metered  bay. The closest was about 20mm behind me, with me having about 2 feet between me and the car in front. They couldnt understand why I parked in the end bay to put a heavy machine in and out the back door. They soon moved when I got in and fired the van up and in reverse;


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 22, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I wasn't moaning about the 2 hour window, I was moaning about the way it was written.
06.00 is the morning and 6:00pm the evening in my opinion.
So to use 06:00pm is just wrong.
I know it's how it's done in the US and *I know Asda is an American company* but we're not in America.
		
Click to expand...

Not any more - Walmart sold out to the Issa brothers last year and is a British company now, so that might irritate you even more!


----------



## bobmac (Jul 22, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Not any more - Walmart sold out to the Issa brothers last year and is a British company now, so that might irritate you even more!
		
Click to expand...




bobmac said:



			I know it's how it's done in the US and I know Asda was an American company but we're not in America.
		
Click to expand...

Happy now?


----------



## fundy (Jul 22, 2022)

Kia dealer in Stevenage, refusing a warranty claim then charging for the inspection because its not a warranty claim. Then charging for a courtesy car too.

Would you like to book it in for the work Sir...................


----------



## rulefan (Jul 22, 2022)

fundy said:



			Kia dealer in Stevenage, refusing a warranty claim then charging for the inspection because its not a warranty claim. Then charging for a courtesy car too.

Would you like to book it in for the work Sir...................
		
Click to expand...

SEAT dealer in York. nearly 12 months out of warranty. Not serviced by them. Checked out dashboard warning light. Diagnostic software said new sparks needed. Fitted but then diagnostics said new injectors. Fitted. Dealer's receptionist negotiated over 70% goodwill from SEAT without being asked. 2 days later new light showed. Catalyst Converter shot (because of previous issues?) Receptionist negotiated 'free of charge' from SEAT. Total cost £350 for a potential £1500+ bill.
Free brand new courtesy car for whole duration. Just waiting for cat to arrive.

Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## fundy (Jul 22, 2022)

rulefan said:



			SEAT dealer in York. nearly 12 months out of warranty. Not serviced by them. Checked out dashboard warning light. Diagnostic software said new sparks needed. Fitted but then diagnostics said new injectors. Fitted. Dealer's receptionist negotiated over 70% goodwill from SEAT without being asked. 2 days later new light showed. Catalyst Converter shot (because of previous issues?) Receptionist negotiated 'free of charge' from SEAT. Total cost £350 for a potential £1500+ bill.
Free brand new courtesy car for whole duration. Just waiting for cat to arrive.

Fingers and toes crossed.
		
Click to expand...

think you're lost, things that gladden the heart this way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>   

Can you ask if they can sort out a Kia condenser while theyre at it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 22, 2022)

Graduation day at baby sensory.  Seriously?  They're 10 months old for crying out loud.

I'm glad I've had more than I've got left.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Graduation day at baby sensory.  Seriously?  They're 10 months old for crying out loud.

I'm glad I've had more than I've got left. 

Click to expand...

Im lost with this one Blue🤷‍♂️


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 22, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Im lost with this one Blue🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Which bit Stu?  The bit about graduation ceremonies for 10 month old babies leaving baby sensory class, with cap, gown & diploma, as they move to nursery school or the fact that if this is the way the world is headed I'm glad I've lived more of my life without this sort of  than I'll have to endure for the remainder of it?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Which bit Stu?  The bit about graduation ceremonies for 10 month old babies leaving baby sensory class, with cap, gown & diploma, as they move to nursery school or the fact that if this is the way the world is headed I'm glad I've lived more of my life without this sort of  than I'll have to endure for the remainder of it?
		
Click to expand...

The former🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 23, 2022)

The organised group of cyclists that emerged from the foot passage under the railway which is clearly signed with no cycling and cyclists dismount signs and then a bit further down the road turned right to travel the wrong way down a one way slip road with a blind bend, again against the clearly displayed no entry signs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2022)

My out of date satnav not having details of a new road, junction, revised access etc meaning a 5 minute journey to the m56 became a 15 minute trip down b road country lanes to join later on. My wife did not take it well 😲


----------



## Dando (Jul 23, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My out of date satnav not having details of a new road, junction, revised access etc meaning a 5 minute journey to the m56 became a 15 minute trip down b road country lanes to join later on. My wife did not take it well 😲
		
Click to expand...

I hope you mentioned that she could’ve updated the satnav


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			I hope you mentioned that she could’ve updated the satnav
		
Click to expand...

1 / I don't have a death wish 😳

2 / the upgrade would cost £150 which is why it hasn't been done. The system is also too old to connect my phone / Google maps through it. It's the one weakness of the car but usually I can get around it. Not today though


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			1 / I don't have a death wish 😳

2 / the upgrade would cost £150 which is why it hasn't been done. The system is also too old to connect my phone / Google maps through it. It's the one weakness of the car but usually I can get around it. Not today though
		
Click to expand...

My 2017 car has built in sat nav and the update is over 200 notes...
It would be interesting to do it as it has streets that were built in the last 3 years but doesn't recognise some roundabouts that have been there for 30+ years..


----------



## Dando (Jul 23, 2022)

Missing 2 calls on Friday about my new car being delivered


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			My 2017 car has built in sat nav and the update is over 200 notes...
It would be interesting to do it as it has streets that were built in the last 3 years but doesn't recognise some roundabouts that have been there for 30+ years..

Click to expand...

Likewise. I could buy the update online but the update process looks rather complicated and I have no wish to “brick” my infotainment system.

Alas, as I have a VW with the RNS 850 system I cannot use Apple Play. I absolutely love the car - but I will for ever regret not researching the RNS 850 more closely before stumping up the money to buy it.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			Missing 2 calls on Friday about my new car being delivered
		
Click to expand...

Trying to twice call the person I was delivering a new car to on Friday, only to have them ignore me 😉


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 23, 2022)

People that deliberately lowball on offers for things you are selling. Got a couple of things up for sale on Facebook Marketplace and other local selling sites. Checked the sold prices on Ebay and similar items have been selling for between £70 and £80. Put two separate bundles up for £60 each, and would be happy to take £50 each. Got a message asking for my best price for both. I said that if they wanted both I'd do them for £90 but wouldn't go lower than that. Got a message back offering £70. Why ask me for my best price if you're then going to try to get me to reduce that further?


----------



## Dando (Jul 23, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			People that deliberately lowball on offers for things you are selling. Got a couple of things up for sale on Facebook Marketplace and other local selling sites. Checked the sold prices on Ebay and similar items have been selling for between £70 and £80. Put two separate bundles up for £60 each, and would be happy to take £50 each. Got a message asking for my best price for both. I said that if they wanted both I'd do them for £90 but wouldn't go lower than that. Got a message back offering £70. Why ask me for my best price if you're then going to try to get me to reduce that further?
		
Click to expand...

Will you take £35?


----------



## D-S (Jul 25, 2022)

I know it’s a bit obvious but for me it is the Saudi Golf League thread. It is an interesting issue for golf at the moment and often has new twists and turns which are interesting to hear about. However the thread is so dominated by 3 or 4 posters who are so dogmatic and trying to put each other down that it becomes unreadable despite being of interest. These same posters in other threads have and continue to make informative contributions.
Is there any way you could put posters on ignore just on one thread?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2022)

D-S said:



			I know it’s a bit obvious but for me it is the Saudi Golf League thread. It is an interesting issue for golf at the moment and often has new twists and turns which are interesting to hear about. However the thread is so dominated by 3 or 4 posters who are so dogmatic and trying to put each other down that it becomes unreadable despite being of interest. These same posters in other threads have and continue to make informative contributions.
Is there any way you could put posters on ignore just on one threa?
		
Click to expand...

It's sportswashing!
It's growing the game!
It's sportswashing!
It's growing the game!
*200 pages later...*


----------



## Imurg (Jul 25, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It's sportswashing!
It's growing the game!
It's sportswashing!
It's growing the game!
*200 pages later...*
		
Click to expand...

You forgot "it's exhibition golf"


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 25, 2022)

People queuing for Costco fuel at 5p cheaper per litre causing traffic chaos. 
Amazes me how people can value their time for a couple of quid. 
Would be better value on life going to a normal petrol station rather than going out their way to Costco.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 25, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			People queuing for Costco fuel at 5p cheaper per litre causing traffic chaos.
Amazes me how people can value their time for a couple of quid.
Would be better value on life going to a normal petrol station rather than going out their way to Costco.
		
Click to expand...

We are very simple creatures


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			You forgot "it's exhibition golf"

Click to expand...

It should be merged with the Covid thread. Any anything started by G1z1. The ultimate super thread.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 25, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			People queuing for Costco fuel at 5p cheaper per litre causing traffic chaos.
Amazes me how people can value their time for a couple of quid.
Would be better value on life going to a normal petrol station rather than going out their way to Costco.
		
Click to expand...

You forgot "the engine running whilst queueing"


----------



## D-S (Jul 25, 2022)

The Nike athletic kits worn by various countries including GB&I that have pinstripes. These strobe on TV. Wouldn’t they have noticed this before they decided to use them for a TV event such as the World Championships?
I know it’s random but it is an irritation to me.


----------



## RichA (Jul 25, 2022)

D-S said:



			The Nike athletic kits worn by various countries including GB&I that have pinstripes. These strobe on TV. Wouldn’t they have noticed this before they decided to use them for a TV event such as the World Championships?
I know it’s random but it is an irritation to me.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't happen on ours. Maybe it's your TV or your eyes.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 26, 2022)

They didn't strobe on ours but the GB kit looked purple as they blended together...


----------



## D-S (Jul 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			They didn't strobe on ours but the GB kit looked purple as they blended together...
		
Click to expand...

That is what I meant, as they strobed or merged, what I believe were blue and white pin stripes looked purple. On the vests they wore with slightly wider stripes you could see that they were blue and white.


----------



## D-S (Jul 26, 2022)

If you look at the girl on the left and the guy 2nd from the right it is even 'strobing or blending' in this still image.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 26, 2022)

D-S said:



			If you look at the girl on the left and the guy 2nd from the right it is even 'strobing or blending' in this still image.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to be a nerd but that effect is called aliasing. Strobing is better known as the effect you see in helicopter blades appearing stationary when filmed. Strobing is aliasing in time.

Seeing those kits would irritate me too.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 26, 2022)

House pricing in Scotland.  We've just sold our house and looking for a new one.  It's a mad process.  
You get the house report (e.g. £340K), the house goes on sale just below that to attract interest (e.g. £320K), it then goes on to "offers over" and that then can be anything between 10% and 20% over the horse report price, depending on the area.  You can only get a mortgage on the house report, and so anything over that has to be funded by the people buying the house.  Coming from England where there is a fixed price (in most area), at least you know what you are going to pay as a maximum.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			House pricing in Scotland.  We've just sold our house and looking for a new one.  It's a mad process. 
You get the house report (e.g. £340K), the house goes on sale just below that to attract interest (e.g. £320K), it then goes on to "offers over" and that then can be anything between 10% and 20% over the horse report price, depending on the area.  You can only get a mortgage on the house report, and so anything over that has to be funded by the people buying the house.  Coming from England where there is a fixed price (in most area), at least you know what you are going to pay as a maximum.
		
Click to expand...

You would be amazed how many clients I have who want the introduction of the Scottish system in England.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2022)

I remember when supermarkets used to be the drivng force to keep petrol prices down, always the first with a price cut and even made additional cuts to get people through the doors. Over the last week, the local BP and other similar companies have cut the price of unleaded by 8p a litre. Absolutely no change in price from Tesco, Asda or Sainsbury.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I remember when supermarkets used to be the drivng force to keep petrol prices down, always the first with a price cut and even made additional cuts to get people through the doors. Over the last week, the local BP and other similar companies have cut the price of unleaded by 8p a litre. Absolutely no change in price from Tesco, Asda or Sainsbury.
		
Click to expand...

that was ASDA that forced the most changes and then they had a policy that all asda garages sell for same price.. so if up north is cheap down south will be.. forcing tesco and sainsburys to match when close 

however asda has since been sold to two brothers (EG Group ) who took it over from walmart .. whilst they are rich they dont have the same backing I believe as walmart who are massive.. and could afford to start the price wars.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 26, 2022)

The mortgage company reducing the amount they will lend me by over £35k between the decision in principle and the actual mortgage offer. Found a house, put in an offer which was accepted and now they've reduced what they will lend me. They asked for my most recent accounts for 2021/2022 which were over £2k higher than the accounts for 2019/2020 that were originally submitted and despite that they've drastically reduced their offer to the point we can no longer buy the house.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 26, 2022)

GB72 said:



			You would be amazed how many clients I have who want the introduction of the Scottish system in England.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose it depends on what their reason is behind it.  Fine if you're selling, not if you're buying.


----------



## Dando (Jul 26, 2022)

having to sort out your own insurance.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2022)

People who ask you things in piecemeal fashion so it doesn't make sense. 
"Can you do such and such?"
'Namehere is already doing this.'
"But it should be your task really."
'Not sure I understand. Has she been doing it wrong?'
"No, she's been doing it perfectly, but she hasn't got time anymore."

Why didn't you say that in the first bloody place then? "Can you take over this task from Namehere because she no longer has time" would have worked. All the information in one email, is it that difficult?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2022)

The age old classic

Mistakenly called a company on their new business line. Call answered in under a minute to advise me they could not help.

Now calling the existing customer number and have been in a queue for 37 minutes now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 26, 2022)

Lad loses remote key to my VW Polo and it’s going to cost near on £300 for a replacement.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 26, 2022)

The amount of unnecessary stuff the wife is packing to take on holiday, the length of time it takes her to pack, and the cost of the ‘bits’ she’s bought. 

She does the same every year. Most of the stuff we take will never leave the suitcase. 

She’s now getting angsty because I haven’t started to pack yet. We set off at 2:30 tomorrow morning.


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 26, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The amount of unnecessary stuff the wife is packing to take on holiday, the length of time it takes her to pack, and the cost of the ‘bits’ she’s bought.

She does the same every year. Most of the stuff we take will never leave the suitcase.

She’s now getting angsty because I haven’t started to pack yet. We set off at 2:30 tomorrow morning.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of time then!


----------



## Pants (Jul 26, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Lad loses remote key to my VW Polo and it’s going to cost near on £300 for a replacement.
		
Click to expand...

He can afford it


----------



## cliveb (Jul 26, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The mortgage company reducing the amount they will lend me by over £35k between the decision in principle and the actual mortgage offer. Found a house, put in an offer which was accepted and now they've reduced what they will lend me. They asked for my most recent accounts for 2021/2022 which were over £2k higher than the accounts for 2019/2020 that were originally submitted and despite that they've drastically reduced their offer to the point we can no longer buy the house.
		
Click to expand...

My guess is it will be because they are confident that interest rates are going to increase which means your maximum affordable monthly repayment will only fund a smaller mortgage?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 26, 2022)

cliveb said:



			My guess is it will be because they are confident that interest rates are going to increase which means your maximum affordable monthly repayment will only fund a smaller mortgage?
		
Click to expand...

Its only been nine days between the decision in principle and the mortgage offer. Can't believe things have changed that drastically in that timescale. And it was a 5 year fixed mortgage so monthly payments wouldn't have increased at all in that time.


----------



## cliveb (Jul 26, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Its only been nine days between the decision in principle and the mortgage offer. Can't believe things have changed that drastically in that timescale. And it was a 5 year fixed mortgage so monthly payments wouldn't have increased at all in that time.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, that quick? Then of course my speculation is off the mark.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 27, 2022)

Being told a bone idle waster is claiming Carers benefit, and doesn't do any caring and also same waster has just received his £300 energy money off the government and is currently sat in the pub spending it


----------



## Dando (Jul 27, 2022)

the worlds nosiest fox final being held in my garden at 2am


----------



## bobmac (Jul 27, 2022)

Dando said:



			the worlds nosiest fox final being held in my garden at 2am
		
Click to expand...

The worlds loudest pigeon starts about 5am round my house and lasts all day


----------



## RichA (Jul 27, 2022)

bobmac said:



			The worlds loudest pigeon starts about 5am round my house and lasts all day
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise you an apparently infinite number of magpies going at it from 0430 till 2200 every day.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 27, 2022)

Cleg bite on my bum cheek from Sunday. No idea how the blighter got up there but it keeps waking me up being so itchy.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 27, 2022)

Credit stealers.

Years ago I made a document they use at work for something. 
it went missing few months ago and they needed a reprint and someone at work asked for a copy. I emailed it to him

he didnt just reprint it and laminate it for use.. put his name on it? excuse me.

pettiness accepted. 

reprinted with my name on.

childish completely but im not having that.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 27, 2022)

Seagulls using my small pond as a drinking station. They even bring the juveniles with them. 300 yards away (in a straight line) there is Radipole Bird Reserve that is a massive lake full of freshwater.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 27, 2022)

Back to the grind for 3 weeks ☹️


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 27, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Deliberate misrepresentation of ‘median’ as being equivalent to ‘mean/average’.

I can tell you for certain that the median handicap at my golf club will be quite different from the mean course handicap.  The median will be half way between +7 and 54…so 30.5.  I suspect the mean is something like 22 - though I might out of interest go and work it out.
		
Click to expand...

Will also be interesting to see what the mode is.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Will also be interesting to see what the mode is.
		
Click to expand...

Or is it the other way round…hmmm…just checked and half of members have a handicap of less and half more than 18.5 - so that’s the median HI.  For mean I can’t just difference highest and lowest and divide by two…but what measure is that - maybe it’s just statistical spread/range.

For arithmetic mean I’d have to add up all HIs and divide by the number of members…but I can’t be bothered adding up 670 numbers…and can’t download to a spreadsheet.  The mode HI is 54.0, but I’m thinking mode HI is actually of very little interest, and I can’t be bothered checking for mode CH - which would be.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 27, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Or is it the other way round…hmmm…just checked and half of members have a handicap of less and half more than 18.5 - so that’s the median HI.  For mean I can’t just difference highest and lowest and divide by two…but what measure is that - maybe it’s just statistical spread/range.

For arithmetic mean I’d have to add up all HIs and divide by the number of members…but I can’t be bothered adding up 670 numbers…and can’t download to a spreadsheet.  The mode HI is 54.0, but I’m thinking mode HI is actually of very little interest, and I can’t be bothered checking for mode CH - which would be.
		
Click to expand...

So 54 is the most recurring HI at your club? That's a lot of 54 handicap indexes from 670 results.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			So 54 is the most recurring HI at your club? That's a lot of 54 handicap indexes from 670 results.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, 32 of them…but them‘s the ‘lies‘ statistics can tell when you set no criteria on your analysis of a specific measure.  They are mostly academy or juniors - all of whom have yet to put in cards…or sufficient to impact their default initial *handicap index.  *It may well be the case that there is a more common *Course Handicap, *and that looks to be around 21/22.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 27, 2022)

People who have to stand touching the baggage conveyor in the airport. But they are not as irritating as the people who have to stand there as a family. Usually with the kids between them and the luggage. 🤡🤡


----------



## Wilson (Jul 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			People who ask you things in piecemeal fashion so it doesn't make sense.
"Can you do such and such?"
'Namehere is already doing this.'
"But it should be your task really."
'Not sure I understand. Has she been doing it wrong?'
"No, she's been doing it perfectly, but she hasn't got time anymore."

Why didn't you say that in the first bloody place then? "Can you take over this task from Namehere because she no longer has time" would have worked. All the information in one email, is it that difficult?
		
Click to expand...

I've recently had a couple of people try and get my team to pick stuff up as they can no longer resource it, I'm still waiting for either of them to explain to me what that's got to do with me.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 27, 2022)

Striking Transport workers, again!! Taxpayers pay their wages and they want inflation-type rises in these exceptional times, but many proivate sector employees have not had a rise for 3 years - i would grab the hand off the rises that have been proposed!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 27, 2022)

People that look for arguments just to pass the time.
Attention seeking helmets.


----------



## IainP (Jul 27, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			People who have to stand touching the baggage conveyor in the airport. But they are not as irritating as the people who have to stand there as a family. Usually with the kids between them and the luggage. 🤡🤡
		
Click to expand...

Glanced at this while in the grip of multiple irritations at the airport.
Put the phone down else would likely have become a rant!


----------



## Leftitshort (Jul 27, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Striking Transport workers, again!! Taxpayers pay their wages and they want inflation-type rises in these exceptional times, but many proivate sector employees have not had a rise for 3 years - i would grab the hand off the rises that have been proposed!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should join a union? You might get cost of living pay rise?


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2022)

Running out of paint on the 4th wall, about 5 feet from finishing the room sigh


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Striking Transport workers, again!! Taxpayers pay their wages and they want inflation-type rises in these exceptional times, but many proivate sector employees have not had a rise for 3 years - i would grab the hand off the rises that have been proposed!
		
Click to expand...

A train driver earns more than a newly qualified doctor  mmmmmm


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2022)

Internet social media stalkers


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2022)

chrisd said:



			A train driver earns more than a newly qualified doctor  mmmmmm
		
Click to expand...

A newly qualified doctor is seriously underpaid.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A newly qualified doctor is seriously underpaid.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I don't disagree
		
Click to expand...

So the problem isn‘t what train drivers are paid, it’s what junior doctors are paid 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2022)

https://www.bma.org.uk/pay-and-cont...ales/pay-scales-for-junior-doctors-in-england

The pay soon increases. It's rarely effective to make comparisons between jobs, you don't often get the full picture.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 27, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So the problem isn‘t what train drivers are paid, it’s what junior doctors are paid 👍
		
Click to expand...

The fact that junior doctors, and many other public service jobs, are underpaid relative to their importance to society doesn't necessarily mean that train drivers aren't overpaid.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So the problem isn‘t what train drivers are paid, it’s what junior doctors are paid 👍
		
Click to expand...


Not necessarily,  one is underpaid and one is overpaid if we are comparing their worth to society


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 28, 2022)

Vicky Sparks


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 28, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Vicky Sparks
		
Click to expand...

Just generally or anything specific? I had to Google her so clearly I don't know the irritation at this point 😁


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just generally or anything specific? I had to Google her so clearly I don't know the irritation at this point 😁
		
Click to expand...

She does football commentary on Radio 5, I’m not a fan of her, she’s very old school in her style, almost Frank Bough lol which may please some but it ain’t for me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 28, 2022)

Impatient idiots.  2.51pm yesterday, email requesting advice as to how a job should be submitted; 8.22am today, job submitted without waiting for the advice.

Not only will I have to reject the 3 unacceptable applications, they will also expect an email response & I'll probably get a whining phone call as well.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Impatient idiots.  2.51pm yesterday, email requesting advice as to how a job should be submitted; 8.22am today, job submitted without waiting for the advice.

Not only will I have to reject the 3 unacceptable applications, they will also expect an email response & I'll probably get a whining phone call as well. 

Click to expand...

Ah the wonders of email. People expect a reply with the detail of a well considered letter in the timescale of a return telephone call.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 28, 2022)

After a 4 year wait finally got my appointment to reset and fuse my broken finger... alas will mean that will be the end of golf for a few months, missing the last few comps and our autumn jolly to Aberdeenshire and the 3 new courses we are due to play.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just generally or anything specific? I had to Google her so clearly I don't know the irritation at this point 😁
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps I should call her Vicky Shouty Sparks.
She seems to think shouting a commentary is how you do it. She needs to listen to Eleanor Oldroyd or any of the male 5 live commentators.
I love listening to sport on 5 live, but I turn it off when V Sparks  is shouting it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 28, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Perhaps I should call her Vicky Shouty Sparks.
She seems to think shouting a commentary is how you do it. She needs to listen to Eleanor Oldroyd or any of the male 5 live commentators.
I love listening to sport on 5 live, but I turn it off when V Sparks  is shouting it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, okay. I'd agree with the irritation then  (I wasn't questioning, it's part of the fun of this thread that you know why any person irritates someone)


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ah, okay. I'd agree with the irritation then  (I wasn't questioning, it's part of the fun of this thread that you know why any person irritates someone)
		
Click to expand...

It’s ok, I have you down in the “very reasonable member” group, so you never have to worry


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



https://www.bma.org.uk/pay-and-cont...ales/pay-scales-for-junior-doctors-in-england

The pay soon increases. It's rarely effective to make comparisons between jobs, you don't often get the full picture.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed such comparisons are invidious.  I would look at the consultants my company would employ to work alongside me, and were they worth the packet they were paid...was the job they did worthy of so much more pay than that of a doctor, well of course not.  But that was what they were paid and that is simply the end of it.


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2022)

Anglian water and the lack of it in the village since last night


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2022)

Missus needs a new car. We had a little trip to CarGiant last night - 80% of the cars they have are diesels! Who's going to buy a diesel now?? Surely they're going to have a problem on their hands getting rid of them aren't they? It wasn't a very useful trip anyway as we certainly don't want a diesel.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Missus needs a new car. We had a little trip to CarGiant last night - 80% of the cars they have are diesels! Who's going to buy a diesel now?? Surely they're going to have a problem on their hands getting rid of them aren't they? It wasn't a very useful trip anyway as we certainly don't want a diesel.
		
Click to expand...

were they post 2016 with ad blue? if so they are still worth considering. ULEZ is fine and still a good car


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			were they post 2016 with ad blue? if so they are still worth considering. ULEZ is fine and still a good car
		
Click to expand...

They were mostly 4 years old yeah. I don't know what ad blue means. My finger is not on the pulse of this stuff but I thought diesels were on the way out to be honest. Most of them seemed cheaper priced than their petrol equivalents.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 28, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Indeed such comparisons are invidious.  I would look at the consultants my company would employ to work alongside me, and were they worth the packet they were paid...was the job they did worthy of so much more pay than that of a doctor, well of course not.  But that was what they were paid and that is simply the end of it.
		
Click to expand...

that is a commercial decision in the private sector and those people will live or die by the success or failure they acieve and have a significantly less stable employment than most in the public sector. And by the way, i think the bulk of "consultants", and i have worked with a few over the years, are a complete waste of money and time. Very differerent from the public sector though, where you can compare and rightly expect different salaries from the myriad of public sector workers across different professions who need different skill sets, training, expertise and qualifications. And i would hazard a guess that most people would rate the "worth", level of training, responsibility, difficulty of job and qualifications needed of, say, a Nurse or a Teacher as higher than a train or tube driver - and that is not a dig at train and tube drivers. However, the latter are significantly better paid than the former two


----------



## chellie (Jul 28, 2022)

Horsefly bites. Was bitten yesterday on my right knee. Same fly then bit my PP on his knee. It then tried again with me but bit him again instead. He had Deet on and I'd forgotten to put any repellant on. I then got bitten on my left knee at our 17th. Usually none around there

Cue antihistamines, bite zapper clicker thing, after bite and hand sanitiser as well for good measure when on the course with anthisan applied at home. Damn things are itchier today than yesterday.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 28, 2022)

chellie said:



			Horsefly bites. Was bitten yesterday on my right knee. Same fly then bit my PP on his knee. It then tried again with me but bit him again instead. He had Deet on and I'd forgotten to put any repellant on. I then got bitten on my left knee at our 17th. Usually none around there

Cue antihistamines, bite zapper clicker thing, after bite and hand sanitiser as well for good measure when on the course with anthisan applied at home. Damn things are itchier today than yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

One way to cure a knobbly knee 😂

Please don’t hurt me , hope it gets better soon 👍


----------



## RichA (Jul 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			They were mostly 4 years old yeah. I don't know what ad blue means. My finger is not on the pulse of this stuff but I thought diesels were on the way out to be honest. Most of them seemed cheaper priced than their petrol equivalents.
		
Click to expand...

Diesel currently costs about 10% more than petrol.
My diesel car gets 25% more mpg than its petrol equivalent.
Modern diesel engines are no dirtier than petrol. They're equally bad, but no worse.
Personally, I'd get a "clean" efficient diesel rather than a petrol engine.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 28, 2022)

The eco loonies now turning their attention to milk 🤯


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 28, 2022)

Record profits for energy companies as the masses struggle to pay their bills.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 28, 2022)

chellie said:



			Horsefly bites. Was bitten yesterday on my right knee. Same fly then bit my PP on his knee. It then tried again with me but bit him again instead. He had Deet on and I'd forgotten to put any repellant on. I then got bitten on my left knee at our 17th. Usually none around there

Cue antihistamines, bite zapper clicker thing, after bite and hand sanitiser as well for good measure when on the course with anthisan applied at home. Damn things are itchier today than yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

I was bitten three times on my leg by a mosquito(s) 5 weeks ago whilst out on the course around dusk. They still itch now. I feel your pain/itch.


----------



## Pants (Jul 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Record profits for energy companies as the masses struggle to pay their bills.
		
Click to expand...

But if the masses had bought shares on the energy companies ...... 

Hey.  Don't look to me for financial advice.  I sold my BP and Shell shares and bought banking a month of two before the sub prime debalce


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 29, 2022)

Pants said:



			But if the masses had bought shares on the energy companies ...... 

Hey.  Don't look to me for financial advice.  I sold my BP and Shell shares and bought banking a month of two before the sub prime debalce 

Click to expand...

My wife had over 20 odd years of Hailfax shares, that I would try and get her to sell..... "no, they're always going to increase in value" was her stock reply. A week after my last attempt to get her to sell them, they were worth less than the paper they were written on.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 29, 2022)

chellie said:



			Horsefly bites. Was bitten yesterday on my right knee. Same fly then bit my PP on his knee. It then tried again with me but bit him again instead. He had Deet on and I'd forgotten to put any repellant on. I then got bitten on my left knee at our 17th. Usually none around there

Cue antihistamines, bite zapper clicker thing, after bite and hand sanitiser as well for good measure when on the course with anthisan applied at home. Damn things are itchier today than yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. Hope they feel better soon.


----------



## IanM (Jul 29, 2022)

People on a golf forum who don't seem to like golf.


----------



## Slime (Jul 29, 2022)

Jurgen Klopp.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 29, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Record profits for energy companies as the masses struggle to pay their bills.
		
Click to expand...

…and the likely setting up of ‘warm banks‘ in towns and cities across the country. In the 5th or 6th or whatever most prosperous country in the world.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 29, 2022)

It's time for periodic "standards check"...an examiner sits in the back of a lesson to check I'm doing it right.
These days we have to book it online...
The email "inviting" me to book says I have to have this check within the next 3 months...
So, open up the web page and start the process.
Arrive at the "choose your date" page and..........there aren't any tests available in the next 3 months....
The system is beyond broken.......


----------



## chellie (Jul 29, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			I was bitten three times on my leg by a mosquito(s) 5 weeks ago whilst out on the course around dusk. They still itch now. I feel your pain/itch.
		
Click to expand...

Oh lord, hope they stop itching soon.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 29, 2022)

The number of idiotic people that still cycle on busy roads without a helmet. It's time that they were treated like seatbelts in cars and made compulsory.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2022)

chellie said:



			Oh lord, hope they stop itching soon.
		
Click to expand...

I am the McDonald's of mealtime for a insects, the other day before tee off I liberally sprayed my legs with repellent- first bite about 5 minutes !


----------



## chellie (Jul 29, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I am the McDonald's of mealtime for a insects, the other day before tee off I liberally sprayed my legs with repellent- first bite about 5 minutes !
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2022)

I must remember to put insect spray on for my game tonight...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 29, 2022)

The amount of basic errors already in the games coverage. The 7's table had at least three flags completely wrong (inc England and Scotland). It stood out as there should have been each flag twice - schoolboy error. The wrong athletes in the captions on the triathlon too - plus a few more. Come on those behind the scenes get the basics right!


----------



## bobmac (Jul 29, 2022)

The first thing for insect bites is to reduce the itch by liberally covering the area with talc. But if you must scratch, use an old stiff hair brush.


----------



## Pants (Jul 29, 2022)

bobmac said:



			But if you must scratch, use an old stiff hair brush.
		
Click to expand...

Some people haven't got one as they haven't needed one for years


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 29, 2022)

bobmac said:



			The first thing for insect bites is to reduce the itch by liberally covering the area with talc. But if you must scratch, use an old stiff hair brush.
		
Click to expand...

Hand sanitiser (the high alcohol content stuff) is excellent at calming bites and the like as well as helping them go quickly


----------



## bobmac (Jul 29, 2022)

Pants said:



			Some people haven't got one as they haven't needed one for years  

Click to expand...

It's the only reason I've kept mine  👨‍🦲


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2022)

We went to a pub early evening with my family. They were playing some classic 70's rock, great stuff. My kids didn't know any of the songs so I was filling them in with who the bands where. They often knew the song, not the origins. 

As we were leaving they started one with a brilliant but long intro. The sort you think the vocals will kick in but another round of instrumental happens instead. I couldn't remember the title, left before the vocals started. I can't for the life of me think of the title but the intro is stuck in my head. It sounds very Rush but I've been on YouTube and it isn't one of theirs. 

This is going to haunt me tonight


----------



## Slime (Jul 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We went to a pub early evening with my family. They were playing some classic 70's rock, great stuff. My kids didn't know any of the songs so I was filling them in with who the bands where. They often knew the song, not the origins.

As we were leaving they started one with a brilliant but long intro. The sort you think the vocals will kick in but another round of instrumental happens instead. I couldn't remember the title, left before the vocals started. I can't for the life of me think of the title but the intro is stuck in my head. It sounds very Rush but I've been on YouTube and it isn't one of theirs.

This is going to haunt me tonight 

Click to expand...

Possibly Wishbone Ash?


----------



## Slime (Jul 29, 2022)

Suffering from a twisted neck, barely slept the last five nights.
Wow, the pain is overwhelming at times.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2022)

Slime said:



			Possibly Wishbone Ash?
		
Click to expand...

Good shout but I've gone through a few YouTube clips of their big songs but it isn't them.

This may be useless but worth a try.

It starts with what sounds like an electric keyboard quickly playing 2 alternate notes. It could be guitar but the more I think the more I think it's keyboards. Those two alternating notes keep being played. (It's got a Lake Shore Drive keyboard vibe to the sound)

After a while there is a big guitar play, I'm not musical so bear with me. The sort of chord where someone dramatically brings down their right hand to play all the strings in a dramatic fashion. Dum, dum, dum, gap, dum, dum, dum, the keyboard keeps playing,  then the guitar comes in again to do the same.

You expect vocals to come in but it repeats for a while.

If I knew the first line it would be easy but I just can't get it, it's just beyond my reach 😡. I'm pretty sure it's 70's, 80's at most

Anyone?


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good shout but I've gone through a few YouTube clips of their big songs but it isn't them.

This may be useless but worth a try.

It starts with what sounds like an electric keyboard quickly playing 2 alternate notes. It could be guitar but the more I think the more I think it's keyboards. Those two alternating notes keep being played. (It's got a Lake Shore Drive keyboard vibe to the sound)

After a while there is a big guitar play, I'm not musical so bear with me. The sort of chord where someone dramatically brings down their right hand to play all the strings in a dramatic fashion. Dum, dum, dum, gap, dum, dum, dum, the keyboard keeps playing,  then the guitar comes in again to do the same.

You expect vocals to come in but it repeats for a while.

If I knew the first line it would be easy but I just can't get it, it's just beyond my reach 😡. I'm pretty sure it's 70's, 80's at most

Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, ELP, Mike Oldfield? Led Zep - No Quarter?


----------



## woofers (Jul 29, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			The number of idiotic people that still cycle on busy roads without a helmet. It's time that they were treated like seatbelts in cars and made compulsory.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll raise you……stupid people who ride any motorised 2 wheel transport in tee shirts and shorts, in fact with any area of skin exposed. (Of course they’re not going to fall off………..but I think most motorcycle, moped, scooter accidents involve the rider being knocked off by car drivers ?) There‘s only one winner in the skin v tarmac fight.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Yes, ELP, Mike Oldfield? Led Zep - No Quarter?
		
Click to expand...

Very close to the ELP sound. I thought after hearing a few of their songs it would be them but I couldn't find it. Yes was very much the sound as well. The quest goes on, thank for the suggestions.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Very close to the ELP sound. I thought after hearing a few of their songs it would be them but I couldn't find it. Yes was very much the sound as well. The quest goes on, thank for the suggestions.
		
Click to expand...

Rainbow, Camel?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			Rainbow, Camel?
		
Click to expand...

So close to the opening of Camel, Lady Fantasy. It's that 2 note sound.

I'm now off to search Rainbow, edit. it wasn't them.

Off to bed now. Hopefully I can sleep 😁. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			So close to the opening of Camel, Lady Fantasy. It's that 2 note sound.

I'm now off to search Rainbow 😄
		
Click to expand...

I really thought it might be Another Night by Camel, but the vocals started too soon.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			I really thought it might be Another Night by Camel, but the vocals started too soon. 

Click to expand...

They do like that type of intro though, you really are all over it.

I might go back to the pub tomorrow and ask to see if they can show me the playlist. It was about 3 songs after Thin Lizzy,  that's my search point.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They do like that type of intro though, you really are all over it.

I might go back to the pub tomorrow and ask to see if they can show me the playlist. It was about 3 songs after Thin Lizzy,  that's my search point.
		
Click to expand...

You should have just Shazamd that
💩


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They do like that type of intro though, you really are all over it.

*I might go back to the pub tomorrow and ask to see if they can show me the playlist.* It was about 3 songs after Thin Lizzy,  that's my search point.
		
Click to expand...

You need to do that so I don't go mad too lol!

https://forums.stevehoffman.tv/threads/songs-with-long-intros-before-the-vocals-start.585237/

Pink Floyd? One of these days?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			You should have just Shazamd that
💩
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I don't have that app


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2022)

The usual flamers and bores still ruining the LIV thread, it really has shone a light on how childish and petty some people are.
It wouldn’t surprise me if there was a secret WhatsApp group with all the member plotting to get the LIV thread taken down for good 😂


----------



## fundy (Jul 30, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The usual flamers and bores still ruining the LIV thread, it really has shone a light on how childish and petty some people are.
It wouldn’t surprise me if there was a secret WhatsApp group with all the member plotting to get the LIV thread taken down for good 😂
		
Click to expand...


has the shill finally left then?

not a chance that thread gets taken down lol


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The usual flamers and bores still ruining the LIV thread, it really has shone a light on how childish and petty some people are.
It wouldn’t surprise me if there was a secret WhatsApp group with all the member plotting to get the LIV thread taken down for good 😂
		
Click to expand...

They’re definitely all over anything LIV related on other social media aswell.
They love it 😂😂😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Thunder flies?
		
Click to expand...

Probably Bum bum flies


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The usual flamers and bores still ruining the LIV thread, it really has shone a light on how childish and petty some people are.
It wouldn’t surprise me if there was a secret WhatsApp group with all the member plotting to get the LIV thread taken down for good 😂
		
Click to expand...

Is that still running, 😳. I spoke to a fair few yanks on holiday ( all wearing Titliest, Callaway, Ping caps). None of them had any interest in the tour what so ever. One guy was 10 mins away from the venue at Portland and said he would sooner go to Walmart 😁


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			has the shill finally left then?

not a chance that thread gets taken down lol
		
Click to expand...

Well the shill is unproven and as I’ve already said I don’t mind comments from someone potentially behind the ropes.
What is proven is the amount of posters who have come out of the woodwork just to stir up 💩 and be extremely rude and childish in the process.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Well the shill is unproven and as I’ve already said I don’t mind comments from someone potentially behind the ropes.
*What is proven is the amount of posters who have come out of the woodwork just to stir up 💩 and be extremely rude and childish in the process.*

Click to expand...

Unfortunately that’s not just LIV thread.


----------



## fundy (Jul 30, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Well the shill is unproven and as I’ve already said I don’t mind comments from someone potentially behind the ropes.
What is proven is the amount of posters who have come out of the woodwork just to stir up 💩 and be extremely rude and childish in the process.
		
Click to expand...

I take it the "unproven" shill is still there then lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We went to a pub early evening with my family. They were playing some classic 70's rock, great stuff. My kids didn't know any of the songs so I was filling them in with who the bands where. They often knew the song, not the origins.

As we were leaving they started one with a brilliant but long intro. The sort you think the vocals will kick in but another round of instrumental happens instead. I couldn't remember the title, left before the vocals started. I can't for the life of me think of the title but the intro is stuck in my head. It sounds very Rush but I've been on YouTube and it isn't one of theirs.

*This is going to haunt me tonight* 

Click to expand...

Serves you right for leaving early


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good shout but I've gone through a few YouTube clips of their big songs but it isn't them.

This may be useless but worth a try.

It starts with what sounds like an electric keyboard quickly playing 2 alternate notes. It could be guitar but the more I think the more I think it's keyboards. Those two alternating notes keep being played. (It's got a Lake Shore Drive keyboard vibe to the sound)

After a while there is a big guitar play, I'm not musical so bear with me. The sort of chord where someone dramatically brings down their right hand to play all the strings in a dramatic fashion. Dum, dum, dum, gap, dum, dum, dum, the keyboard keeps playing,  then the guitar comes in again to do the same.

You expect vocals to come in but it repeats for a while.

If I knew the first line it would be easy but I just can't get it, it's just beyond my reach 😡. I'm pretty sure it's 70's, 80's at most

Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2022)

@ExRabbit I went back to the bar after golf today. A very nice lady scrolled through a number of playlists but couldn't find the one from yesterday. In the end other customers came so I had to leave it. It was driving her mad as well.

@Blue in Munich 🤗🤗 it's the day after, I can't quite remember it perfectly but I'm pretty sure that's it. Thank you, phew. I can sleep properly tonight. 

Apologies @ExRabbit if my description didn't match this very well. I did enjoy the musical education you gave me last night though, thank you 👍


----------



## RichA (Jul 30, 2022)

Heinz cans. The tops and bottoms are the same size, so they don't nest neatly in the cupboard.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 30, 2022)

RichA said:



			Heinz cans. The tops and bottoms are the same size, so they don't nest neatly in the cupboard.
		
Click to expand...

Amen. Awful design.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 30, 2022)

Booing of ANY National Anthem - worse still when it's your own!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Booing of ANY National Anthem - worse still when it's your own!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely embarrassing.
Bet the girl singing it felt great.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 30, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Absolutely embarrassing.
Bet the girl singing it felt great.
		
Click to expand...

Disrespectful to any nation, and yes to the performer singing it too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



@ExRabbit I went back to the bar after golf today. A very nice lady scrolled through a number of playlists but couldn't find the one from yesterday. In the end other customers came so I had to leave it. It was driving her mad as well.

@Blue in Munich 🤗🤗 it's the day after, I can't quite remember it perfectly but I'm pretty sure that's it. *Thank you, phew.* I can sleep properly tonight.

Apologies @ExRabbit if my description didn't match this very well. I did enjoy the musical education you gave me last night though, thank you 👍
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome.  Long been a favourite of mine and used, absolutely brilliantly in my opinion, in Top Gun: Maverick as the backing track for the dog fighting training section.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Booing of ANY National Anthem - worse still when it's your own!
		
Click to expand...

Let me guess; the Community Shield?


----------



## cliveb (Jul 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



@Blue in Munich 🤗🤗 it's the day after, I can't quite remember it perfectly but I'm pretty sure that's it. Thank you, phew. I can sleep properly tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Just to make sure I understand.
The track you couldn't put a name to was Won't Get Fooled Again by The Who, yes?
Time to hand in your music lovers badge, I'm afraid.
I mean, that's one of those songs which is instantly recognisable from the very first chord.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2022)

People being offended by booing a national anthem but seemingly ok with fans chanting vile chants about a football disaster


----------



## RichA (Jul 30, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People being offended by booing a national anthem but seemingly ok with fans chanting vile chants about a football disaster
		
Click to expand...

Have people said they're ok with it?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People being offended by booing a national anthem but seemingly ok with fans chanting vile chants about a football disaster
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t hear any of that Phil,heard the booing tho 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good shout but I've gone through a few YouTube clips of their big songs but it isn't them.

This may be useless but worth a try.

It starts with what sounds like an electric keyboard quickly playing 2 alternate notes. It could be guitar but the more I think the more I think it's keyboards. Those two alternating notes keep being played. (It's got a Lake Shore Drive keyboard vibe to the sound)

After a while there is a big guitar play, I'm not musical so bear with me. The sort of chord where someone dramatically brings down their right hand to play all the strings in a dramatic fashion. Dum, dum, dum, gap, dum, dum, dum, the keyboard keeps playing,  then the guitar comes in again to do the same.

You expect vocals to come in but it repeats for a while.

If I knew the first line it would be easy but I just can't get it, it's just beyond my reach 😡. I'm pretty sure it's 70's, 80's at most

Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

It’s not The Who Baba O’reily is it?

**** looks like someone got it I’m just on an old browser tab 🤣


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2022)

US lottery jackpot $1.3b 🤯


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Just to make sure I understand.
The track you couldn't put a name to was Won't Get Fooled Again by The Who, yes?
Time to hand in your music lovers badge, I'm afraid.
I mean, that's one of those songs which is instantly recognisable from the very first chord.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I fessed up to my musical ignorance early doors 😄. I did recognise the classic nature of the song straight away, it was in the memory banks somewhere, but without hearing the first line of the vocal I just couldn't get it 🤷🏻‍♂️.

70's music is a real weakness for me, it just isn't my era I'm afraid. Now, if it had been an intro to an 80's song.............😆


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good shout but I've gone through a few YouTube clips of their big songs but it isn't them.

This may be useless but worth a try.

It starts with what sounds like an electric keyboard quickly playing 2 alternate notes. It could be guitar but the more I think the more I think it's keyboards. Those two alternating notes keep being played. (It's got a Lake Shore Drive keyboard vibe to the sound)

After a while there is a big guitar play, I'm not musical so bear with me. The sort of chord where someone dramatically brings down their right hand to play all the strings in a dramatic fashion. Dum, dum, dum, gap, dum, dum, dum, the keyboard keeps playing,  then the guitar comes in again to do the same.

You expect vocals to come in but it repeats for a while.

If I knew the first line it would be easy but I just can't get it, it's just beyond my reach 😡. I'm pretty sure it's 70's, 80's at most

Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't read the intervening pages but sounds like The Who, Baba O'Reily to me.


----------



## cliveb (Jul 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair, I fessed up to my musical ignorance early doors 😄. I did recognise the classic nature of the song straight away, it was in the memory banks somewhere, but without hearing the first line of the vocal I just couldn't get it 🤷🏻‍♂️.

70's music is a real weakness for me, it just isn't my era I'm afraid. Now, if it had been an intro to an 80's song.............😆
		
Click to expand...

I hope you realised I was just pulling your leg.

If 80s stuff is your thing, I guess you're perhaps 10/15 years younger than me.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 31, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Booing of ANY National Anthem - worse still when it's your own!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but if it's ours it's well past the time we should have a new one that celebrates England as a country and not cowtowing to a monarchy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			It’s not The Who Baba O’reily is it?

**** looks like someone got it I’m just on an old browser tab 🤣
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			I haven't read the intervening pages but sounds like The Who, Baba O'Reily to me.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a different Who song, courtesy of @Blue in Munich , but now I think it was this one . My head hurts. Anyway, 2 brilliant intros, thank you.

@ExRabbit , so similar to the other suggestion. Who came first, The Who or Camel 😁. They either went to the same parties or one influenced the other, intro wise.

@cliveb , yes, I took it how it was intended . We listen to pop master, R2 quiz on the Ken Bruce show, and the 70's are my weak spot. If the answer isn't Rod Stewart,  The Sweet or Thin Lizzy then I'm in trouble 😄. I'm 52, very much a child of the 80's.


----------



## cliveb (Jul 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Who came first, The Who or Camel 😁. They either went to the same parties or one influenced the other, intro wise.
		
Click to expand...

The Who have been around since at least 1964 - that's when I Can't Explain was released.
Camel's first album was released in 1973.


Lord Tyrion said:



@cliveb , yes, I took it how it was intended . I'm 52, very much a child of the 80's.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right, a whippersnapper. I'm 65 and have an older brother so my musical childhood is late 60s & early 70s.
I find most 80s music rather formulaic. There are some notable exceptions (off the top of my head: Tears For Fears, Eurythmics, Talk Talk, and of course Her Majesty Kath Bush).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It starts with what sounds like an electric keyboard quickly playing 2 alternate notes. It could be guitar but the more I think the more I think it's keyboards. Those two alternating notes keep being played. (It's got a Lake Shore Drive keyboard vibe to the sound)

After a while there is a big guitar play, I'm not musical so bear with me. The sort of chord where someone dramatically brings down their right hand to play all the strings in a dramatic fashion. *Dum, dum, dum, gap, dum, dum, dum, the keyboard keeps playing,  then the guitar comes in again to do the same.*

You expect vocals to come in but it repeats for a while.
		
Click to expand...




Jamesbrown said:



*It’s not The Who Baba O’reily is it?*

**** looks like someone got it I’m just on an old browser tab 🤣
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			I haven't read the intervening pages but *sounds like The Who, Baba O'Reily* to me.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought it was a different Who song, courtesy of @Blue in Munich , but now I think it was this one . My head hurts. Anyway, 2 brilliant intros, thank you.

@ExRabbit , so similar to the other suggestion. Who came first, The Who or Camel 😁. They either went to the same parties or one influenced the other, intro wise.

@cliveb , yes, I took it how it was intended . We listen to pop master, R2 quiz on the Ken Bruce show, and the 70's are my weak spot. If the answer isn't Rod Stewart,  The Sweet or Thin Lizzy then I'm in trouble 😄. I'm 52, very much a child of the 80's.
		
Click to expand...






Baba O'Riley was the song I checked first against the description; the thing that made me think it wasn't Baba O'Riley was that on Baba O'Riley, the dramatic guitar chords are played on a piano, there's no mention of Keith Moon's arrival on the drums immediately after the "guitar" chords and before the vocals start, and the guitar doesn't start until after the vocals.  Other that that, it matches the description perfectly...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:








Baba O'Riley was the song I checked first against the description; the thing that made me think it wasn't Baba O'Riley was that on Baba O'Riley, the dramatic guitar chords are played on a piano, there's no mention of Keith Moon's arrival on the drums immediately after the "guitar" chords and before the vocals start, and the guitar doesn't start until after the vocals.  Other that that, it matches the description perfectly... 

Click to expand...

It's 2 days since I heard it originally so the reality is it could be either 🤷🏻‍♂️. The length of the intro makes me think it is Baba o'Riley but the points you make suggest it is the other song. The sound is very similar and my musical ear, or lack of, can't split them now.

I'm happy though, it's one or the other so that will do for me 😄.

I'm still impressed by the accuracy of the suggestions. Even the ones that were not The Who had the sound of the intro. From my description, that's remarkable 👍


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 31, 2022)

Kelly Brook got married. I suppose that's that then, dream over.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 31, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Kelly Brook got married. I suppose that's that then, dream over.
		
Click to expand...

Don't give up, it won't last...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Kelly Brook got married. I suppose that's that then, dream over.
		
Click to expand...

Hold onto that dream still. What's the success rate of celebrity marriage 😄?


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't give up, it won't last... 

Click to expand...

Neither would.....actually I'll leave it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's 2 days since I heard it originally so the reality is it could be either 🤷🏻‍♂️. The length of the intro makes me think it is Baba o'Riley but the points you make suggest it is the other song. The sound is very similar and my musical ear, or lack of, *can't split them now*.

I'm happy though, it's one or the other so that will do for me 😄.

I'm still impressed by the accuracy of the suggestions. Even the ones that were not The Who had the sound of the intro. From my description, that's remarkable 👍
		
Click to expand...

In fairness I'm a Who fan and your description had me checking both, went with the choice I did as I thought you'd remember the instruments better than the spacings.


----------



## IanM (Jul 31, 2022)

Project Kitchen goes lives tomorrow with a chap coming round to remove the old slate flooring. 

Chaos for many weeks lies ahead.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 31, 2022)

EBay sellers that don’t reply to messages.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 31, 2022)

Forgetting to take your contact lenses out before handling & chopping up some chillies. Bedtime becomes a right pain in the eye ...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			EBay sellers that don’t reply to messages.
		
Click to expand...

Ebayers who send stupid messages to sellers...
If I put No Offers in the description I'm not going to waste time replying to the knob who asks my best price within 5 minutes of posting....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Ebayers who send stupid messages to sellers...
If I put No Offers in the description I'm not going to waste time replying to the knob who asks my best price within 5 minutes of posting....
		
Click to expand...

I only asked what size it was,as it wasn’t stated 😨


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2022)

Ebay sellers who dont want to sell their item. I messaged nice and quick asking for his best price and he didnt bother replying.........


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2022)

fundy said:



			Ebay sellers who dont want to sell their item. I messaged nice and quick asking for his best price and he didnt bother replying......... 

Click to expand...

In the nicest possible way....Up Yours


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 31, 2022)

We lasted one half of the hockey before the boy wanted to go home.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2022)

Sweet caroline. No more now, at any football ground.  I'll except any club that can provide proof of usage prior to the last 2-3 years. Enough is enough.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sweet caroline. No more now, at any football ground.  I'll except any club that can provide proof of usage prior to the last 2-3 years. Enough is enough.
		
Click to expand...

I love it but imagine Neil Dimaond is still confused as to what's happened!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I love it but imagine Neil Dimaond is still confused as to what's happened!
		
Click to expand...

He and Kate Bush are currently sat somewhere utterly bemused by recent events


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 1, 2022)

People who ask for your “best price”


----------



## RichA (Aug 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sweet caroline. No more now, at any football ground.  I'll except any club that can provide proof of usage prior to the last 2-3 years. Enough is enough.
		
Click to expand...

Beats the hell out of the 1001 negative/obscene songs and chants that preceded it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 1, 2022)

Gary Lineakar again.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 1, 2022)

Reading about about various hosepipe bans starting shortly in various areas.

It's like an October day here, cold and pishing down....🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬

To cap it off its nearly dark 😭


----------



## IainP (Aug 1, 2022)

This week I'm going with:
"pay check"  &
"back to back"


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 2, 2022)

Big companies with an obscene almost offensive amount of staff within it who happen to be mostly non value and the speed of which things happen which happens to be at snails pace.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 2, 2022)

"Unprecedented"


----------



## NearHull (Aug 2, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			"Unprecedented"
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree.    Constantly used in Covid briefs last year ( and the year before?)


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Ebayers who send stupid messages to sellers...
If I put No Offers in the description I'm not going to waste time replying to the knob who asks my best price within 5 minutes of posting....
		
Click to expand...

I once replied to exactly one of those questions on a similarly BIN/No offers listed item with a price £20 above the BIN price! Strangely, I didn't hear back! The item sold for BIN a couple of days later though.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 2, 2022)

Jug ears again

I will not be bullied into self-censorship after ‘ludicrous’ furore over Chloe Kelly tweet, insists @GaryLineker. @ben_rumsby reports.

https://t.co/eUbw4Dvm05


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 3, 2022)

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 3, 2022)

IainP said:



			This week I'm going with:
"pay check"  &
"back to back"
		
Click to expand...

Yep. The "back to back" one has been irritating me for about 20 years.

The correct idiom for consecutive things or occurrences is "nose to tail". (One followed by another)

I can not accept that "back to back" and "nose to tail" have the same meaning.

"Nose to tail birdies" seems quite correct and acceptable to me. "Back to back birdies" is utter nonsense.

"The Open champion had five birdies back to back in his final round." 
How can five things be back to back?
He had five birdies nose to tail.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 3, 2022)

The investigation is ongoing. 😠
_It's an ongoing investigation_ 

The team arrived at their hotel on Friday ahead of the game on Sunday 😠
_The team arrived at their hotel on Friday before the game on Sunday_

He built an extension for his kids to use going forward 😠
He built an extension for his kids to use in the years to come

It's a new build 😠

It's a new install 😠

I could be here all day......


----------



## NearHull (Aug 3, 2022)

I could be here all day......😠

It may take me a while to finish. 😂


----------



## bobmac (Aug 3, 2022)

NearHull said:



			I could be here all day......😠

It may take me a while to finish. 😂
		
Click to expand...

As a retired gentleman, I might be here all day.

You should give the latest movie a watch

Me and my mates had a gr8 hang last night

Shop our selection of deals


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 3, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Yep. The "back to back" one has been irritating me for about 20 years.

The correct idiom for consecutive things or occurrences is "nose to tail". (One followed by another)

I can not accept that "back to back" and "nose to tail" have the same meaning.

"Nose to tail birdies" seems quite correct and acceptable to me. "Back to back birdies" is utter nonsense.

"The Open champion had five birdies back to back in his final round."
How can five things be back to back?
He had five birdies nose to tail.
		
Click to expand...

Why not simply 'consecutive'?
FWIW. To me 'back to back' seems fine to describe such things as '...birdies'', '...wins'. 'Nose to tail' seems more appropriate for a description of traffic/crowding. As long as the expression is understood, it's fine though!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 3, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Rebekah Vardy
		
Click to expand...

She really needs to employ an advisor with a brain, speak to someone from outside of her own circle, anyone just to tell her to shut up, disappear, spend the next two years doing local charity work and find some redemption. Doing more of the same, through the same media she was paid to leak info on about people she was supposedly friendly with, does not aid her cause. The hole just gets deeper and deeper.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 3, 2022)

Water companies down south are starting to advise of restrictions, hose pipe bans etc. That's logical, no issue there. The irritation is the amount of notice given that this will happen so I suspect half of the SE of England will spend the next 9 days watering their gardens, making the problem worse. I guess there has to be some statutory warning time but for domestic accounts, make it 1-2 days max.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 3, 2022)

I've often wondered, who polices this.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 3, 2022)

bobmac said:



			As a retired gentleman, I might be here all day.
...
		
Click to expand...

And that's just going to the loo!


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2022)

Water companies who make huge profits but are losing nearly 2.5bn litres of water a day through leaks. Weve had 8hrs+ without water 4 times already this year. Turning off the hose isnt going to fix it............


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Water companies down south are starting to advise of restrictions, hose pipe bans etc. That's logical, no issue there. The irritation is the amount of notice given that this will happen so I suspect half of the SE of England will spend the next 9 days watering their gardens, making the problem worse. I guess there has to be some statutory warning time but for domestic accounts, make it 1-2 days max.
		
Click to expand...

If you lived in the South  East you would have had many a recent summer where the hose pipe ban is a possibility if not reality, it’s what we have to put up with because no one has the will to actually move water around. 
This was one of the main reasons why water meters were made compulsory here. The problem with that is that that then creates the mentality that you’re paying for what you use, and it’s up to you whether you want to pay more or less. Of course it doesn’t help when leaks are left for ages after being reported.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She really needs to employ an advisor with a brain, speak to someone from outside of her own circle, anyone just to tell her to shut up, disappear, spend the next two years doing local charity work and find some redemption. Doing more of the same, through the same media she was paid to leak info on about people she was supposedly friendly with, does not aid her cause. The hole just gets deeper and deeper.
		
Click to expand...

The Sun interview they showed on BBC breakfast this morning was pathetic, zero eye contact with the interviewer almost like she was reading off a script. Played every card in the book bar the race card. Her husband isn't much better, remember that carry on in the casino with the Asian fella, two peas in a pod it seems.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 3, 2022)

fundy said:



			Water companies who make huge profits but are losing nearly 2.5bn litres of water a day through leaks. Weve had 8hrs+ without water 4 times already this year. Turning off the hose isnt going to fix it............
		
Click to expand...




Bunkermagnet said:



			If you lived in the South  East you would have had many a recent summer where the hose pipe ban is a possibility if not reality, it’s what we have to put up with because no one has the will to actually move water around.
This was one of the main reasons why water meters were made compulsory here. The problem with that is that that then creates the mentality that you’re paying for what you use, and it’s up to you whether you want to pay more or less. Of course it doesn’t help when leaks are left for ages after being reported.
		
Click to expand...

Waste is poor at all levels, whether it is leaks from the network or people watering their grass for hours on end.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 3, 2022)

Foxholer said:



*Why not simply 'consecutive'?*
FWIW. To me 'back to back' seems fine to describe such things as '...birdies'', '...wins'. 'Nose to tail' seems more appropriate for a description of traffic/crowding. *As long as the expression is understood, it's fine though!*

Click to expand...

Why not indeed.

It is not understood by me to be correct so I do not consider it to be fine.

Two things back to back are facing in opposite directions and certainly not one following another.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Waste is poor at all levels, whether it is leaks from the network or people watering their grass for hours on end.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not your domestic grass waterer you should worry about, with everyone now having to have a water meter I haven’t seen anyone watering their lawn for years. However that’s not the same for schools/colleges/ or the like that have the sprinklers going for hours. 
That includes you Dulwich College yesterday…….

Apart from the above example, I would suggest most business waste is the hand car wash so often employers of our Eastern European friends. The amount of water they waste and throw down the drains is unreal.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 3, 2022)

Fjf


Bunkermagnet said:



			It’s not your domestic grass waterer you should worry about, with everyone now having to have a water meter I haven’t seen anyone watering their lawn for years. However that’s not the same for schools/colleges/ or the like that have the sprinklers going for hours.
That includes you Dulwich College yesterday…….

Apart from the above example, I would suggest most business waste is the hand car wash so often employers of our Eastern European friends. The amount of water they waste and throw down the drains is unreal.
		
Click to expand...

The car wash near me I think is brilliant , all the water drains out of the car wash into a tank and is used over and over 

Better than wasting it 



Lord Tyrion said:



			Waste is poor at all levels, whether it is leaks from the network or people watering their grass for hours on end.
		
Click to expand...

Too much money taken in profits out of the network with out the proper maintenance investment done 

Much like railways and energy companies 

Should be private run style with a set fee to run it but all the "profits" go back into the network for improvement


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 3, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			...
It is not understood by me to be correct so I do not consider it to be fine.
...
		
Click to expand...

I believe you 'understand' it 'fine well', just don't like it. Also 'fine by me'.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 3, 2022)

Foxholer said:



*I believe you 'understand' it 'fine well'*, just don't like it. Also 'fine by me'.
		
Click to expand...

I understand it to be an Americanism that is a nonsense and a misuse of an idiom.

It is as bad as, "We'll be back momentarily."


----------



## IanM (Aug 3, 2022)

The current use of "Literally."

Mind you, comes in handy.  When someone starts a sentence with it, you know there is no need to read the rest.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 3, 2022)

The continual bashing of golf , golf clubs and the sport all based on the odd bad apple - one bad club doesn’t mean the whole sport is rotten


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The continual bashing of golf , golf clubs and the sport all based on the odd bad apple - one bad club doesn’t mean the whole sport is rotten
		
Click to expand...

Have you read the LIV thread it seems to be the view of at least 50% 🤣😉


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 3, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I understand it to be an Americanism that is a nonsense and a misuse of an idiom.

It is as bad as, "We'll be back momentarily."
		
Click to expand...

Ah! Are we getting to the 'real issue' - that you don't like Americanisms? I've 'No praarblem' with that, nor most of their corruptions of English. GM at the first company I worked at in UK was an ex NFL Quarterback - with a knackered shoulder - so had quite a few expressions that had to be translated into 'proper' English.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 3, 2022)

I did not say that I dislike Americanisms.

The only Americanisms I don't like are the ones that make no sense or are an abuse of the language.

There are plenty of UK origin abuses of the the language that I dislike. The American nature of the misuse of the language is of no extra importance or significance to me.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2022)

Been having an email back-and-forth with someone for a bloody hour about a simple Excel list of documents with revisions and issue dates. Instead of just editing it to what she wants she keeps trying to tell me what it should look like so I can send it back to her again. Except her instructions are baffling - just do it your bloody self! She just wrote back again confused because I left the 'date issued' column blank. That was for you to write the date in once you've issued it you dozy mare! Are you not capable of writing a date in a cell on Excel?? Give me strength!


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Morons. What if the affected person has a hospital appointment for chemo/dialysis or any other medical procedure that if not given could be life threatening, and they wake up to find four flat tyres on their vehicle. 

Tyre Extinguishers: Activists deflate SUV tyres in Leeds in climate protest https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-62409423


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Been having an email back-and-forth with someone for a bloody hour about a simple Excel list of documents with revisions and issue dates. Instead of just editing it to what she wants she keeps trying to tell me what it should look like so I can send it back to her again. Except her instructions are baffling - just do it your bloody self! She just wrote back again confused because I left the 'date issued' column blank. That was for you to write the date in once you've issued it you dozy mare! Are you not capable of writing a date in a cell on Excel?? Give me strength!
		
Click to expand...

Excel/ Google sheets are one of the best things around for a lot of things.. be it work, personal organisation, writing clever formulas to fill stuff in automically ..

Problem is people! I had to lock down the one me and the wife share because she wrote over all the formulas .. so now she can edit one box and it will auto populate the sheet .. then she can fill in the blanks that she needs 

It's like some people missed basic computing lessons!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 3, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Excel/ Google sheets are one of the best things around for a lot of things.. be it work, personal organisation, writing clever formulas to fill stuff in automically ..

Problem is people! I had to lock down the one me and the wife share because she wrote over all the formulas .. so now she can edit one box and it will auto populate the sheet .. then she can fill in the blanks that she needs 

It's like some people missed basic computing lessons!
		
Click to expand...

Never used excel in my life 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Aug 3, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Never used excel in my life 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I haven't used it in 20+ years.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 3, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Never used excel in my life 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You haven't lived


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Never used excel in my life 🤣
		
Click to expand...

My issue was with a woman who works as office manager (i.e. secretary) - you'd think Excel might have come up once or twice.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 3, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			You haven't lived
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the opposite  in my opinion 😃


----------



## IanM (Aug 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The continual bashing of golf , golf clubs and the sport all based on the odd bad apple - one bad club doesn’t mean the whole sport is rotten
		
Click to expand...

That'll be the 21st century trait for self loathing.   Manifests itself in all manner of things.

Oh, its our fault, please tell me what the subject is.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 3, 2022)

Just when you thought it was safe to go into the water..


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 3, 2022)

The resident Walter at work.

I was talking to a colleague of how I need to test who's smarter out of our two colleagues as both have masters and both are very smart.. 

Pipes up oh I have a master's ...

Ofc you do 

Was this in-between the active service you never went on, the injuries you got "in combat" that's been proven to be not related at all or the various other rubbish told 

I mean he has told 3 different stories to us of how he lost his leg 

I've heard 2 of them directly from him 

I mean just stop lying .. 

We had a year of him being like "normal" as in just friendly and no claiming stuff 

Then one night claims he blew his leg off in his house because he was in so much pain 

To which we asked didn't the police ask why you had all this bomb making stuff in your garage? "Oh no because of My history in bomb disposal they didn't ask me"

Excuse me?

Not to mention one of our ex forces lot knows his commanding officer from the boat he "served" on 

I mean the Walter Mitty hunters club has a whole 7 page essay on him ..

Just stop telling stories ..


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She really needs to employ an advisor with a brain, speak to someone from outside of her own circle, anyone just to tell her to shut up, disappear, spend the next two years doing local charity work and find some redemption. Doing more of the same, through the same media she was paid to leak info on about people she was supposedly friendly with, does not aid her cause.* The hole just gets deeper and deeper.*

Click to expand...

Hopefully, someone will fill it in while she's still down there!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 3, 2022)

fundy said:



			Water companies who make huge profits* but are losing nearly 2.5bn litres of water a day through leaks*. Weve had 8hrs+ without water 4 times already this year. Turning off the hose isnt going to fix it............
		
Click to expand...

They'd fix them but the great & the good of the forum would then complain about the delays caused by the road works...


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			They'd fix them but the great & the good of the forum would then complain about the delays caused by the road works... 

Click to expand...


i look forward to their irritation


----------



## Dando (Aug 4, 2022)

Mrs d saying those words all men dread;
“I’ve been thinking, we could…..”

That means I’ll be doing some diy this weekend


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			Mrs d saying those words all men dread;
“I’ve been thinking, we could…..”

That means I’ll be doing some diy this weekend
		
Click to expand...

It’s usually me saying this, or similar, to myself that means that a much more complex and large piece of work is about to take place. 

E.g, I could put a little lean-to workshop on the new garage… 

Translated to, I will build a completely stand alone 6m x 4m garden room/ workshop at around 5 times the cost and fit windows and doors that are better than in some houses…

Every time this happens.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 4, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			It’s usually me saying this, or similar, to myself that means that a much more complex and large piece of work is about to take place.

E.g, I could put a little lean-to workshop on the new garage…

Translated to, I will build a completely stand alone 6m x 4m garden room/ workshop at around 5 times the cost and fit windows and doors that are better than in some houses…

Every time this happens.
		
Click to expand...

My response to “I’ve been thinking” is to simply ask. How much? 




And then run.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 4, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			My response to “I’ve been thinking” is to simply ask. How much?




And then run.
		
Click to expand...

I do it to myself though. It's like I want to punish myself.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 4, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			It’s usually me saying this, or similar, to myself that means that a much more complex and large piece of work is about to take place.

E.g, I could put a little lean-to workshop on the new garage…

Translated to, I will build a completely stand alone 6m x 4m garden room/ workshop at around 5 times the cost and fit windows and doors that are better than in some houses…

Every time this happens.
		
Click to expand...


6m x 4m workshop?
Mmmmmmmm


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 4, 2022)

bobmac said:



			6m x 4m workshop?
Mmmmmmmm  

Click to expand...

It started off as a 3 x 3 lean-to. Then I saw a Laguna cabinet saw that I decided would look great in it, but with a 2.4m x 1.2m table bed the 3 x 3 started looking a bit tight. So I did my usual and completely over engineered.


----------



## Dando (Aug 4, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			It started off as a 3 x 3 lean-to. Then I saw a Laguna cabinet saw that I decided would look great in it, but with a 2.4m x 1.2m table bed the 3 x 3 started looking a bit tight. So I did my usual and completely over engineered.
		
Click to expand...

If you’re ever bored and fancy building pergola with a polycarbon roof, let me know


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			If you’re ever bored and fancy building pergola with a polycarbon roof, let me know
		
Click to expand...

Just don’t have it under a section of roof with some dodgy tiles, then those dodgy tiles fall off during a storm and make a massive hole right in the middle of your shiny new pergola roof 🙈


----------



## bobmac (Aug 4, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			It started off as a 3 x 3 lean-to. Then I saw a Laguna cabinet saw that I decided would look great in it, but with a 2.4m x 1.2m table bed the 3 x 3 started looking a bit tight. So I did my usual and completely over engineered.
		
Click to expand...

My carport design started off at 2.7m x 5m
The finished article was 2.7m x 10m which included a wee workshop/store which I never thought I'd fill


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2022)

I have an alarm app that requires you to solve a maths problem in order to turn it off, so I wouldn't be able to sleep through it - or so I thought. Somehow this morning I managed to solve the maths problem and turn it off while still half asleep before dozing off for another half an hour. Oops.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I have an alarm app that requires you to solve a maths problem in order to turn it off, so I wouldn't be able to sleep through it - or so I thought. Somehow this morning I managed to solve the maths problem and turn it off while still half asleep before dozing off for another half an hour. Oops.
		
Click to expand...

What if you are hopeless at Maths?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What if you are hopeless at Maths?
		
Click to expand...

You can set the level of difficulty in the questions.


----------



## Dando (Aug 4, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What if you are hopeless at Maths?
		
Click to expand...

Diane Abbott would sleep forever


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			Diane Abbott would sleep forever
		
Click to expand...

One can but hope...


----------



## RichA (Aug 4, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What if you are hopeless at Maths?
		
Click to expand...

Get a job reporting on economics for BBC News.
I'm irritated by an article I've just read on the app in which someone with debts of £25,000 thinks the 0.5% increase in interest rates will increase their monthly repayments by £250. Chill out mate, it's just over a tenner a month.


----------



## yandabrown (Aug 4, 2022)

RichA said:



			Get a job reporting on economics for BBC News.
I'm irritated by an article I've just read on the app in which someone with debts of £25,000 thinks the 0.5% increase in interest rates will increase their monthly repayments by £250. Chill out mate, it's just over a tenner a month.
		
Click to expand...

Do you currently hold the job? My calculations made it about £100 per month, or do I need to apply too 🤔


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Do you currently hold the job? My calculations made it about £100 per month, or do I need to apply too 🤔
		
Click to expand...

you need to apply lol

0.5% of 25,000 is £125, divide that by 12 mths in the year and its approx a tenner a month as claimed


----------



## RichA (Aug 4, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Do you currently hold the job? My calculations made it about £100 per month, or do I need to apply too 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Now I'm doubting myself. 
0.5% of £25,000 is £125. Divided by 12 is £10.42 per month.


----------



## RichA (Aug 4, 2022)

Echo, echo


----------



## GB72 (Aug 4, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Do you currently hold the job? My calculations made it about £100 per month, or do I need to apply too 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I had it at about £10.00 as well but a bit more info is needed. On what a ready, the 0.5% increase would relate to an annual increase in the amount due in interest of £125.00 but as the payments are monthly then that equates to about £10.00 a month when you divide the £125.00 by 12. There woudl appear to be confusion between the annual interest incease and the reflective increase in monthly payments.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 4, 2022)

Echo, Echo, Echo


----------



## yandabrown (Aug 4, 2022)

My application is in the post 😳😄


----------



## Mudball (Aug 4, 2022)

What is the point of an energy cap if it is a like a tracker mortgage and changes every 3 months


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 4, 2022)

Mudball said:



			What is the point of an energy cap if it is a like a tracker mortgage and changes every 3 months
		
Click to expand...

Because it's better that way than changing twice a week?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 4, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Because it's better that way than changing twice a week?
		
Click to expand...

I guess that the point is that a cap should be a solid maximum that can be charged rather than something that is simply increased as is required. The cap should require that energy companies take losses at times like these whilst they make hay at times when the wholesale energy costs are lower. To have a cap that is simply increased every few months seems to somewhat defeat the object and allows for regular, significant price hikes. Surely the solution may be to keep the cap at the curernt level with a set in stone asusrance that the cap will not be reduced for a period of time after gas prices go below and agreed level and so consumers have a steady and manageable cost whilst the as companies have a period within which to recoup any lost profit. 

What confuses me is that early figures I saw showed that about 7% of our gas needs came from Russia. That means that the companies providing 93% of our gas are making significant extra profit based on a scarecity in the rest of Europe meaning that they can charge more for our solid and unthreatened gas supplies. I am no gas expert, I could be very wrong.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 4, 2022)

The video advert that is taking up 3/5 of my phone screen. Makes using the forum a PITA.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 4, 2022)

Being unable to get rid of this Footjoy advert on The GM site


----------



## Mudball (Aug 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I guess that the point is that a cap should be a solid maximum that can be charged rather than something that is simply increased as is required. The cap should require that energy companies take losses at times like these whilst they make hay at times when the wholesale energy costs are lower. To have a cap that is simply increased every few months seems to somewhat defeat the object and allows for regular, significant price hikes. Surely the solution may be to keep the cap at the curernt level with a set in stone asusrance that the cap will not be reduced for a period of time after gas prices go below and agreed level and so consumers have a steady and manageable cost whilst the as companies have a period within which to recoup any lost profit.

What confuses me is that early figures I saw showed that about 7% of our gas needs came from Russia. That means that the companies providing 93% of our gas are making significant extra profit based on a scarecity in the rest of Europe meaning that they can charge more for our solid and unthreatened gas supplies. I am no gas expert, I could be very wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Dont get me started on this.. 
1) Via Bulb, i thought my leccy was 100% renewable... last time i checked, the sun, wind and water cost the same thing... so why the fish am i paying more.  Or it was misleading?
2) why have leccy prices in france only gone up in single digits while we continue to pay vat, green and god knows what for the same  power


----------



## IanM (Aug 4, 2022)

Stuff peddled as green or healthy that certainly isn't.


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			Diane Abbott would sleep forever
		
Click to expand...

............................. please!


----------



## cliveb (Aug 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The cap should require that energy companies take losses at times like these whilst they make hay at times when the wholesale energy costs are lower.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that precisely what it did last year, and was the reason that many energy companies went bust? Do you want more of them to go to the wall? If we end up with just a few huge energy companies, they'll become a cartel.
One option might be to nationalise them all, but then all that happens is the government (ie. the taxpayer) loses the money. Which is effectively what's currently happening with Bulb.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 5, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Isn't that precisely what it did last year, and was the reason that many energy companies went bust? Do you want more of them to go to the wall? If we end up with just a few huge energy companies, they'll become a cartel.
One option might be to nationalise them all, but then all that happens is the government (ie. the taxpayer) loses the money. Which is effectively what's currently happening with Bulb.
		
Click to expand...

Er,  you think the energy companies are regretting these price rises...much the same as we are😉


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2022)

People attempting to justify the obscene amounts of profiteering going on by energy firms currently on the basis that their pension fund holds shares in them. Well that just makes it fine to totally exploit everyone in the country over energy prices then...............


----------



## cliveb (Aug 5, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Er,  you think the energy companies are regretting these price rises...much the same as we are😉
		
Click to expand...

Are you referring to the huge profits being made by the likes of Shell & BP?
They aren't the same companies as the retail utility suppliers. The price cap only hurts the latter.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Are you referring to the huge profits being made by the likes of Shell & BP?
They aren't the same companies as the retail utility suppliers. The price cap only hurts the latter.
		
Click to expand...

Too many are missing this point. One extracts, making enormous profits as the costs of that have not altered. The other buys and sells, not gaining from the inflated price of selling the raw product. Some do both and pretend they are not benefitting but they are telling big fibs when you look at the big picture.


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Too many are missing this point. One extracts, making enormous profits as the costs of that have not altered. The other buys and sells, not gaining from the inflated price of selling the raw product. Some do both and pretend they are not benefitting but they are telling big fibs when you look at the big picture.
		
Click to expand...


Plenty arent missing the point and know exactly whats going on!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2022)

fundy said:



			Plenty arent missing the point and know exactly whats going on!
		
Click to expand...

The extractors, BP, Shell etc are absolutely profiteering, no question. The re-sellers, pure re-sellers, are being squeezed and put out of business.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2022)

Alarm didn't go off (have now realised there's something wrong with the app) and when I do wake up it's roasting hot and there's a crippling pain in one side of my back. When you know it's going to be a  day!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2022)

Tradesmen who have to be booked in so far in advance then dont turn up when agreed because they "forgot to put you in the diary"


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The extractors, BP, Shell etc are absolutely profiteering, no question. The re-sellers, pure re-sellers, are being squeezed and put out of business.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't there going to be a windfall tax on the likes of BP ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 5, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Isn't there going to be a windfall tax on the likes of BP ?
		
Click to expand...

Not if you believe what some who could impose one are currently telling us.  So I suspect Yes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Isn't there going to be a windfall tax on the likes of BP ?
		
Click to expand...

A one off tax, yes. I think I'd rather my bill was not huge in the first place, less worry. Can they keep doing one off windfall taxes? How long does this last? Will all of the windfall go back to helping customers?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2022)

Our manager has arranged our final pre season game against a team in the top division.
Their lineup consists of…
Olivier Bernard
Pascal Chimbonda
Michael Bridges
Trevor Benjamin

And some other non descript players 🙈


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Our manager has arranged our final pre season game against a team in the top division.
Their lineup consists of…
Olivier Bernard
Pascal Chimbonda
Michael Bridges
Trevor Benjamin

And some other non descript players 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Wow - what level are you playing at again? Veterans 11-a-side? Or smaller sides?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wow - what level are you playing at again? Veterans 11-a-side? Or smaller sides?
		
Click to expand...

Over 40s 11 a side, it’s a very good standard (in the top division 😂).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Our manager has arranged our final pre season game against a team in the top division.
Their lineup consists of…
Olivier Bernard
Pascal Chimbonda
Michael Bridges
Trevor Benjamin

And some other non descript players 🙈
		
Click to expand...

That's quality. At what point will they declare?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's quality. At what point will they declare? 

Click to expand...

And guess which idiot plays in goal 😬
10.30 kickoff at West Moor Community Centre if you're doing nothing and want to witness the massacre 😅


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 5, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Our manager has arranged our final pre season game against a team in the top division.
Their lineup consists of…
Olivier Bernard
Pascal Chimbonda
Michael Bridges
Trevor Benjamin

And some other non descript players 🙈
		
Click to expand...

How is that any fun for them? Could you really be arsed after having a decent career.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 5, 2022)

The amount of deliveroo/Uber eats/etc cyclists in Birmingham, always trying to push through the crowds whilst still riding their bikes


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2022)

I’ve just chased up authorization to get a tow bar fitted to my new car only to be told it has to be fitted by Hyundai.
It’s almost £400 more than the company I wanted to use (they did my last Hyundai) and they can’t find the right kit on their system


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 5, 2022)

Hurting my back gardening and now unable to use my newly acquired 2nd hand Electrokart  buggy


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 5, 2022)

Wasps - in particular on my apples and strawberries


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Wasps - in particular on my apples and strawberries 

Click to expand...

When we were eating breakfast in Kefalonia while on holiday recently, we found the wasps were drawn towards the slices of ham we had. They completely ignored the fruits, honey and yoghurt and went straight to the ham, cutting off quite large chunks and flying off with them. Fascinating to watch...😱😱😱😱


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 5, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			When we were eating breakfast in Kefalonia while on holiday recently, we found the wasps were drawn towards the slices of ham we had. They completely ignored the fruits, honey and yoghurt and went straight to the ham, cutting off quite large chunks and flying off with them. Fascinating to watch...😱😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

I could deter the waps with ham but probably entice the rats too!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 6, 2022)

People who use words that don't exist to make themselves look cleverer.
Until I look them up and they do exist  

The most recent example ....... commonsensical


----------



## Slime (Aug 6, 2022)

bobmac said:



			People who use words that don't exist to make themselves look cleverer.
Until I look them up and they do exist  

The most recent example ....... commonsensical  

Click to expand...

The word that does my head in is 'wintry'.
That is just incorrect on every level ............................ or should I say evry level!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 6, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Our manager has arranged our final pre season game against a team in the top division.
Their lineup consists of…
Olivier Bernard
Pascal Chimbonda
Michael Bridges
Trevor Benjamin

And some other non descript players 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Well we didn’t embarrass ourselves, we lost 5-3. Gave away two stupid goals from sloppy play and Trevor Benjamin scored with a shot which hit the post then went in off me 🙉😂


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 6, 2022)

DIY, Sensor light on the garage has gone, HID says to get someone in.  “No, I can do it”, I say thinking about a new putter with the money saved.  Get all the bits remove the old light and the Drill goes kaput.  Half a day wasted, probably would have been cheaper to get someone in.  😡


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2022)

I can get my haircut for a tenner.
The wife's costs £35.00 as a minimum.
😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 7, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I can get my haircut for a tenner.
The wife's costs £35.00 as a minimum.
😡😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

A womans hair is much harder to do, not only because they take longer to do but are much more demanding of the outcome.

How much do we pay people to sell us a car?....all they have to do is a little paperwork

Touche


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 7, 2022)

I cut my hair myself. Takes less than two minutes - blade #1 - with a trimmer. About every month.

I cut my wife's hair. Long straight hair. Comb out straight and cut about an inch and a half off whenever she tells me to.

Why all the fuss?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 7, 2022)

The BBC (again!). We're at match point in an epic badminton semi final when they go to the split screen to tell us what else we can watch on the iplayer.

Plus the fact we'll probably have the Women's hockey final on the iplayer where the picture is rubbish and seeing the ball next to impossible.

Grrrr!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 7, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I cut my hair myself. Takes less than two minutes - blade #1 - with a trimmer. About every month.

I cut my wife's hair. Long straight hair. Comb out straight and cut about an inch and a half off whenever she tells me to.

Why all the fuss?
		
Click to expand...


I agree, except I use no. 4

Smiffy, do you want me to cut your hair again?

Face pixelated to protect the innocent


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm thinking about copying this geezer's tattoo, as our hairstyles are very similar


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 7, 2022)

Ooh hockey NOT on iplayer - for now at least


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 7, 2022)

The motoring public. 

Our local Esso has a jet wash. £2 for five minutes, tap your card, press the button to choose your mode and go; couldn’t be simpler. We have waited behind two cars and the antics to try and get the thing to work beggars belief. And these people drive on the public highway… 😳😱


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2022)

Farm shops.
Absolute rip off.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I can get my haircut for a tenner.
The wife's costs £35.00 as a minimum.
😡😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

The mrs cost about £90 & she’s there about 5 hrs 🤯


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			A womans hair is much harder to do, not only because they take longer to do but are much more demanding of the outcome.

How much do we pay people to sell us a car?....all they have to do is a little paperwork

Touche
		
Click to expand...

Did you just give yourself a touché?
😬😂😂


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 7, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The motoring public.

Our local Esso has a jet wash. £2 for five minutes, tap your card, press the button to choose your mode and go; couldn’t be simpler. We have waited behind two cars and the antics to try and get the thing to work beggars belief. And these people drive on the public highway… 😳😱
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 7, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



View attachment 43743

Click to expand...

Maybe not so daft. That method gets every drop out of the hose. Park very close and you will always leave a few pennies worth in the hose.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 7, 2022)

Esmie our cat had a seizure in front of us earlier, cat seems a bit better now but the missus is in bits. I’ve seen this  coming for a while and I haven’t been looking forward to it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Esmie our cat had a seizure in front of us earlier, cat seems a bit better now but the missus is in bits. I’ve seen this  coming for a while and I haven’t been looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no that sounds very scary and worrying too. I'm guessing Esmie is an elderly girl? Hope the seizure is a one off and plenty more cuddles with her for you both.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 7, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I can get my haircut for a tenner.
The wife's costs £35.00 as a minimum.
😡😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

The last time I paid for a haircut it cost me the equivalent of 12p 👍👍


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 7, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh no that sounds very scary and worrying too. I'm guessing Esmie is an elderly girl? Hope the seizure is a one off and plenty more cuddles with her for you both.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, she’s a rescue cat so we don’t know her exact age, we reckon she must be at least 15. She’s been having lots of mini “moments” lately almost she has dementia or something.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yes, she’s a rescue cat so we don’t know her exact age, we reckon she must be at least 15. She’s been having lots of mini “moments” lately almost she has dementia or something.
		
Click to expand...

It's a horrid time when they age and start to falter


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 7, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Maybe not so daft. That method gets every drop out of the hose. Park very close and you will always leave a few pennies worth in the hose.
		
Click to expand...

Really 😳


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 7, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Maybe not so daft. That method gets every drop out of the hose. Park very close and you will always leave a few pennies worth in the hose.
		
Click to expand...

At present those drops are prob worth a house deposit


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 7, 2022)

a friend just tested positive for covid, meaning his urgent whipple surgery for Tuesday will not go ahead. This is major surgery and now the second time cancelled.


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2022)

Foxes again!

If they carry on I’ll soon have a nice matching set of furry head covers


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 8, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			Really 😳
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Try it.

With some pumps (not all) you get some free drops at the start.

I don't go to the above extreme, but if I can, I will park with the car's petrol cap on the offside from the pump and extend the hose over the back of the car.
After you let go of the trigger, give a few little wiggles of the hose and you get more out without the clock increasing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 8, 2022)

The owners of the car parked in front of my house seem to have gone on holiday as its been there near a week.  I’ve no issues with cars being parked there overnight or for a couple of days as sometimes parking in our road is tricky and we all have to do it sometimes, but this car is not owned by someone on our road and there was room elsewhere on the road not in front of a house where they could have parked knowing they were leaving it there for a while.

In the scheme of things we are dealing with this is no big deal…just a bit of an irritation.👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 8, 2022)

The utter thoughtlessness of people.

Mrs BiM has had a shoulder replacement on her dominant arm following a fall that involved a quadruple fracture of her humerus and a shoulder dislocation, along with rotator cuff damage and assorted dents & scratches all round; despite the best efforts of the NHS, it does work as well as it should.  The charity for which she works, & which is supposed to promote inclusivity, has just announced a staff activity day, the choices of activity being ten pin bowling or golf.  

Well, I suppose she can sit & watch everyone else having a good time...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 8, 2022)

George Ezra


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			Foxes again!

If they carry on I’ll soon have a nice matching set of furry head covers
		
Click to expand...

If you come up light, please feel free to pop round to mine & make up the shortfall.  They've chewed the aerial on Mrs. BiM's car & went through the brake lines on my Subaru.  If I see anyone wearing a Hankley Common club shirt I may not be responsible for my actions...


----------



## GB72 (Aug 8, 2022)

Not against the rules of the sport or the UK but Australia playing someone who had tested positive for Covid in the gold medal match of the Commonwealth Games T20. You can argue (but not on here) about the correctness of the legal position but to me that is taking winning at all costs too far by potentially putting your team and the opposition, umpires etc at risk.


----------



## drdel (Aug 8, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Maybe not so daft. That method gets every drop out of the hose. Park very close and you will always leave a few pennies worth in the hose.
		
Click to expand...

The nozzle closes supply so you don't 'drain' the pipe once the flow is cutoff.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 8, 2022)

drdel said:



			The nozzle closes supply so you don't 'drain' the pipe once the flow is cutoff.
		
Click to expand...

Now you've gone and spoilt it.
I could have got half the forum at it with that one.
Would have been loads of fun.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 8, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Not against the rules of the sport or the UK but Australia playing someone who had tested positive for Covid in the gold medal match of the Commonwealth Games T20. You can argue (but not on here) about the correctness of the legal position but to me that is taking winning at all costs too far by potentially putting your team and the opposition, umpires etc at risk.
		
Click to expand...

I'll play devils advocate here. How is it putting the umpires, the opposition at risk? Outdoor game, it's a non contact sport so you aren't close together, chance of transmission is minimal. We've moved on haven't we?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll play devils advocate here. How is it putting the umpires, the opposition at risk? Outdoor game, it's a non contact sport so you aren't close together, chance of transmission is minimal. We've moved on haven't we?
		
Click to expand...

Contact with the ball plus the proximity pontentially to the keeper and the umpire if stood at the non strikers end. 

That said, I do not totally disagree with what you say but on the sheer principle of the matter and the image that it puts across of win at all costs just randomly irritates me. During the recent test and one day series, players have stepped aside and isolated as soon as they tested postive and that sets to the precedent for me. To test positive and then play just randomly irritates me. For a start, why are you testing if you do not care about the outcome.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 8, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Contact with the ball plus the proximity pontentially to the keeper and the umpire if stood at the non strikers end.

That said, I do not totally disagree with what you say but on the sheer principle of the matter and the image that it puts across of win at all costs just randomly irritates me. During the recent test and one day series, players have stepped aside and isolated as soon as they tested postive and that sets to the precedent for me. To test positive and then play just randomly irritates me. For a start, why are you testing if you do not care about the outcome.
		
Click to expand...

I think the chance of transmission in an outdoor sport is incredibly small. In the changing room, perhaps, but on the field, close to zero. 

You raise a solid point though, why test if you are going to ignore the results? I'm surprised there isn't a games wide agreement on this.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Esmie our cat had a seizure in front of us earlier, cat seems a bit better now but the missus is in bits. I’ve seen this  coming for a while and I haven’t been looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

It's scary the 1st few times but you get used to it. The vet gave us an applicator and a diazepam liquid to insert where the sun doesn't shine. 
Tried it once but by the time we had applied it, the seizure was over and our dog was fine and none the wiser.
My advice is to try applying it to the wife, mibbie calm her down


----------



## Imurg (Aug 8, 2022)

And so it begins..........😞


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			And so it begins..........😞
View attachment 43766

Click to expand...

You could’ve left some for other shoppers


----------



## Imurg (Aug 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			You could’ve left some for other shoppers
		
Click to expand...

Still struggling to get the other pallet worth in the car...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 8, 2022)

Only 20 weeks to go.


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Only 20 weeks to go. 

Click to expand...

I just hope our tree lasts in this heat


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			I just hope our tree lasts in this heat
		
Click to expand...


ours hasnt lol, got a very dead xmas tree in a pot outside the door, not the only dead one either


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2022)

Greg Rutherford.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 8, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			George Ezra
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Greg Rutherford.
		
Click to expand...

Random irritations consisting of a name & nothing else so everyone else has to try & work out what the irritation is.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Random irritations consisting of a name & nothing else so everyone else has to try & work out what the irritation is.
		
Click to expand...

In my case everything about him (mainly)! Today it was him taking over the charity 3x3 basketball like the big kid at school who always demanded the ball and never gave it back!


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			In my case everything about him (mainly)! Today it was him taking over the charity 3x3 basketball like the big kid at school who always demanded the ball and never gave it back!
		
Click to expand...


professional sportsman being too competitive - surely not 

i thought youd been to MK and seen his "statue" lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2022)

fundy said:



			professional sportsman being too competitive - surely not 

i thought youd been to MK and seen his "statue" lol
		
Click to expand...

Has he got one?! It's just, bit like Gareth Thomas, they can't let be and have to be in the spotlight. He's also so far up his own backside he's all but disappeared!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Random irritations consisting of a name & nothing else so everyone else has to try & work out what the irritation is.
		
Click to expand...

BIM


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Has he got one?! It's just, bit like Gareth Thomas, they can't let be and have to be in the spotlight. He's also so far up his own backside he's all but disappeared!
		
Click to expand...


If you ever go across M1 J13 on the A421 where all the big distribution warehouses are, the last roundabout before you get to the start of MK theres a 8m high stainless steel "leaping Rutherford"


----------



## DaveR (Aug 8, 2022)

Queue jumpers


----------



## Neilds (Aug 9, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			In my case everything about him (mainly)! Today it was him taking over the charity 3x3 basketball like the big kid at school who always demanded the ball and never gave it back!
		
Click to expand...

We saw the ‘celebrity’ basketball live In Birmingham last week and he was the only one we recognised when they came out! He did monopolise the game but in fairness, he was the only one who looked like he had seen a basketball before, never mind played the game


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 9, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			George Ezra
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 9, 2022)

Foxes.....keeping me awake since 1am..........
Don't get much sleep as it is......little barstewards.......


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2022)

People emailing me to do something that they could have done themselves in six seconds.


----------



## Slime (Aug 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Foxes.....keeping me awake since 1am..........
Don't get much sleep as it is......little barstewards.......

Click to expand...

Go to your local hair salons and ask for the cut off hair.
Put it in the end of pairs of tights and nail it to the fences around the garden.
It kept the buggers away from somewhere I used to work.  
They also hate lion poo, but that's harder to get hold of!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 9, 2022)

Slime said:



			Go to your local hair salons and ask for the cut off hair.
Put it in the end of pairs of tights and nail it to the fences around the garden.
It kept the buggers away from somewhere I used to work.  
They also hate lion poo, but that's harder to get hold of!
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is they're out on the road and on the green that across it....
I've found that activating the car locks from the house a couple of times spooks them enough to move them on but they come back an hour later....


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2022)

Slime said:



			Go to your local hair salons and ask for the cut off hair.
Put it in the end of pairs of tights and nail it to the fences around the garden.
It kept the buggers away from somewhere I used to work.  
They also hate lion poo, but that's harder to get hold of!
		
Click to expand...

Can picture it now. Bald guy going in to hairdresser asking for hair... "yeah... for the foxes luv...!"


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 9, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Queue jumpers
		
Click to expand...

They are more than an irritation 🤬🤬. Any action is allowable towards a queue jumper, there are no restrictions.


----------



## Slab (Aug 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Trouble is they're out on the road and on the green that across it....
I've found that activating the car locks from the house a couple of times spooks them enough to move them on but they come back an hour later....
		
Click to expand...

I just found out where I know you from... 
It was on telly last night


----------



## Imurg (Aug 9, 2022)

Slab said:



			I just found out where I know you from... 
It was on telly last night
View attachment 43779

Click to expand...

That's me on a good day


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 9, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Because his music is crap.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 9, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Random irritations consisting of a name & nothing else so everyone else has to try & work out what the irritation is.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it doesn’t  irritate you too much 👍🏻


----------



## KenL (Aug 9, 2022)

Slab said:



			I just found out where I know you from... 
It was on telly last night
View attachment 43779

Click to expand...

Who is it, and what is he holding? 😲


----------



## GB72 (Aug 9, 2022)

KenL said:



			Who is it, and what is he holding? 😲
		
Click to expand...

It is the Grim Reaper from Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey and he is holding a scythe.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 9, 2022)

GB72 said:



			It is the Grim Reaper from Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey and he is holding a scythe.
		
Click to expand...

And as also appears in Bill and Ted Face the Music


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 9, 2022)

The amount of idiots that are still flicking cigarette ends out of their moving cars when the whole country is like a tinder box. Hanging is too good for them.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 9, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The amount of idiots that are still flicking cigarette ends out of their moving cars when the whole country is like a tinder box. Hanging is too good for them.
		
Click to expand...

Golf course has put a smoking ban in place as of today. I already know of one cigar smoker who thinks it doesn't apply to him!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 9, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Golf course has put a smoking ban in place as of today. I already know of one cigar smoker who thinks it doesn't apply to him!
		
Click to expand...

I know of a local course that introduced a smoking ban. The only problem is that there's a public footpath that runs alongside some of the holes. Some golfers were hitting their drive and then walking up the public path while they had a smoke before going back onto the course to play their second shot and the club can't do anything about it.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 9, 2022)

Crop fire across the road from the club yesterday...destroyed half a field of Wheat/Barley/Corn or whatever it is...
It spread to the woodland behind the field and those woods back onto the Chequers Estate...
It'll be interesting to see if they can determine what started it....


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 9, 2022)

Seaford Head had had four fires on the course in the last ten days. Plenty of locals walking their dogs who wouldn't know about the smoking ban.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 9, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Greg Rutherford.
		
Click to expand...

Who he?


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are more than an irritation 🤬🤬. Any action is allowable towards a queue jumper, there are no restrictions.
		
Click to expand...

I do the Ben Elton thing....he's pushin in, he's pushin in...etc😁😁


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 9, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I know of a local course that introduced a smoking ban. The only problem is that there's a public footpath that runs alongside some of the holes. Some golfers were hitting their drive and then walking up the public path while they had a smoke before going back onto the course to play their second shot and the club can't do anything about it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't agree. Conduct prejudicial to the welfare of the Club. Up in front of Committee and membership renewal threatened.


----------



## Dando (Aug 9, 2022)

GB72 said:



			It is the Grim Reaper from Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey and he is holding a scythe.
		
Click to expand...

Given the way he swings it I thought it was @PhilTheFragger driver he was holding


----------



## RichA (Aug 9, 2022)

The person in charge of the evolution of Radio 2. It irritates me that Lisa Tarbuck may be the next target.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 9, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Seaford Head had had four fires on the course in the last ten days. Plenty of locals walking their dogs who wouldn't know about the smoking ban.
		
Click to expand...

You'd think that they would have the common sense to not light up in the current drought and tinder dry conditions. 

At our course, management have provided small screw top tins to put butt ends in while out on the course and discard after their round.


----------



## Pants (Aug 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Foxes.....keeping me awake since 1am..........
Don't get much sleep as it is......little barstewards.......

Click to expand...

You can't really blame the foxes - they do what they do.
It's the expletive, expletive, expletive neighbours (2 of them within 4 houses) who feed the expletive, expletive, expletive things.    They each have a fox earth beneath their garden sheds.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2022)

Talk of £4K a year energy bills 😲 - how do they expect people to pay that level of costs


----------



## Pants (Aug 9, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Talk of £4K a year energy bills 😲 - how do they expect people to pay that level of costs
		
Click to expand...

No problem.  I'll sell my house to pay mine.

Oh.  Hang on a moment ...

You're right though.  There's one hell of a problem looming.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Talk of £4K a year energy bills 😲 - how do they expect people to pay that level of costs
		
Click to expand...

According to Cornwall Insight...

Current price cap: £1,971
October estimate (when the next price cap comes into force): £3,582 - an increase of approximately 82%
January 2023 - £4,266 - up by another 19%
April 2023 - £4,426 - up another 3%

https://www.themoneyedit.com/household-bills/will-energy-prices-fall-2023


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 10, 2022)

Gloaters.
Show some class.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 10, 2022)

Those who are outraged and ‘up in arms’ when something is going to impact them directly, who - when it was the poorer of our population being financially impacted - shrugged and suggested they only had themselves to blame or should get another, or better paid, job.


----------



## fundy (Aug 10, 2022)

Companies that send out a customer service survey asking how they have done, before they have resolved the issue

What sort of feedback do you think youre going to get lol


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2022)

i asked my 2 bosses to look into something urgently last week and neither bothered to respond or do anything


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2022)

Just received an email from one of the restaurants we visit advising us of their Christmas activities...😢😢😢😢


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2022)

Dando said:



			i asked my 2 bosses to look into something urgently last week and neither bothered to respond or do anything
		
Click to expand...

And when it goes tits up it will be your fault


----------



## Dando (Aug 10, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			And when it goes tits up it will be your fault
		
Click to expand...

No way, that’s why I’ve emailed them and not done it over the phone


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 10, 2022)

Trying to decide on a holiday for next year. We're just never going to agree so I might go on my own.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 10, 2022)

This is very much a 1st world irritation. On holiday at the moment in Italy, or little Germany as it turns out. If I want a beer I can't have a Peroni, Moretti or any other Italian beer. If I want a German beer, no problem. I found a bar yesterday that served German beer on draught but had bottles of Moretti. Great, I'll have one of those. It arrived in a straight glass, Muenchen branding 🙄. Come on..........


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 10, 2022)

Going to Wetherspoons and temporarily forgetting why I never normally buy their food ...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 10, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Going to Wetherspoons and temporarily forgetting why I never normally buy their food ...
		
Click to expand...

Probably could've ended that one after the first three words.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 10, 2022)

Less than £3 for a pint of Leffe. What's not to like? 

OK, there's the sticky tables, the blokes in vests, the sticky floors, the uncleared glasses and plates of food remains left on tables and the large ladies in too short dresses. And did I mention the food?

But the Leffe is less than £3 ...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 10, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Less than £3 for a pint of Leffe. *What's not to like?*

OK, there's the sticky tables, the blokes in vests, the sticky floors, the uncleared glasses and plates of food remains left on tables and the large ladies in too short dresses. And did I mention the food?

But the Leffe is less than £3 ...
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much everything you've listed.  I don't care how cheap the beer is; if there's a good chance I'll end up wearing somebody else's beer I'm not interested in going there.


----------



## NearHull (Aug 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This is very much a 1st world irritation. On holiday at the moment in Italy, or little Germany as it turns out. If I want a beer I can't have a Peroni, Moretti or any other Italian beer. If I want a German beer, no problem. I found a bar yesterday that served German beer on draught but had bottles of Moretti. Great, I'll have one of those. It arrived in a straight glass, Muenchen branding 🙄. Come on..........
		
Click to expand...

Lake Garda?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 11, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Lake Garda?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, yes. We are in Lazise and loving it but at times I wish it stayed a little more Italian and less Munich on tour. It's not the people but all of the German branding that annoys a tad. 

Hey, it isn't the Red Lion in Spain with John Smith's and Carlsberg on tap but part of coming to Italy is to have Italian food and drink. Thank heavens for the endless Aperol Spritz 👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Pretty much everything you've listed.  I don't care how cheap the beer is; if there's a good chance I'll end up wearing somebody else's beer I'm not interested in going there.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in your camp really. Honestly!  Nearly alway goes 'somewhere else'. But I can't say I _never_ go to one (the Ledger House in Canary Wharf is ok). But please god, don't ever let me forget that i shouldnt buy their food ...


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 11, 2022)

Two things in life I cannot stand.
Wetherspoons and Noel Edmonds.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 11, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Two things in life I cannot stand.
Wetherspoons and Noel Edmonds.


Click to expand...

it would be amazing if Wetherspoons opened one babes after him in Ilford. 
I’d buy you beers all night if you came along to that…


----------



## Dando (Aug 11, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Less than £3 for a pint of Leffe. What's not to like?

OK, there's the sticky tables, the blokes in vests, the sticky floors, the uncleared glasses and plates of food remains left on tables and the large ladies in too short dresses. And did I mention the food?

But the Leffe is less than £3 ...
		
Click to expand...

you forgot the 15 mile hike up vertical stairs to the toilets


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 11, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Two things in life I cannot stand.
Wetherspoons and Noel Edmonds.


Click to expand...

You seem to like his shirts though...😂


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, yes. We are in Lazise and loving it but at times I wish it stayed a little more Italian and less Munich on tour. It's not the people but all of the German branding that annoys a tad.

Hey, it isn't the Red Lion in Spain with John Smith's and Carlsberg on tap but part of coming to Italy is to have Italian food and drink. Thank heavens for the endless Aperol Spritz 👍
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I love Lake Garda, beautiful part of the world.

I remember going on a coach tour with a German guide. We stopped at a place called, I think, Riva.
We sat outside having a coffee and behind us sitting in the corner of the restaurant was the guide tucking in to his continental breakfast, and probably on the house for bringing a coach load of tourists to their restaurant. Made me chuckle, but good luck to him!
I'm now gonna try and post a pic of said restaurant. 
Sorry can't do it on here. 


Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, yes. We are in Lazise and loving it but at times I wish it stayed a little more Italian and less Munich on tour. It's not the people but all of the German branding that annoys a tad.

Hey, it isn't the Red Lion in Spain with John Smith's and Carlsberg on tap but part of coming to Italy is to have Italian food and drink. Thank heavens for the endless Aperol Spritz 👍
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, yes. We are in Lazise and loving it but at times I wish it stayed a little more Italian and less Munich on tour. It's not the people but all of the German branding that annoys a tad.

Hey, it isn't the Red Lion in Spain with John Smith's and Carlsberg on tap but part of coming to Italy is to have Italian food and drink. Thank heavens for the endless Aperol Spritz 👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2022)

The World Cup Final being played at 3pm (UK) on Sunday 18th December clashes with my church's Carol Service - the service most widely supported by non regular church goers of the year.  And so as we cannot get the timing of the Cup Final changed we have to move our timing.  No big deal - just irritating.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The World Cup Final being played at 3pm (UK) on Sunday 18th December clashes with my church's Carol Service - the service most widely supported by non regular church goers of the year.  And so as we cannot get the timing of the Cup Final changed we have to move our timing.  No big deal - just irritating.
		
Click to expand...

So no irritation about the fact that it’s been given to a country with an appalling human rights record, or about the number of workers killed during the construction of the stadia, just about the fact that the carol service needs to be moved. 👍🙄


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 11, 2022)

My wife has had to go into her office for once, so I said I would meet her for lunch at Pret. Only irritation is trying to decipher which one! There's literally about 7 in vicinity, it's ridiculous. They're every 100 yards.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			So no irritation about the fact that it’s been given to a country with an appalling human rights record, or about the number of workers killed during the construction of the stadia, just about the fact that the carol service needs to be moved. 👍🙄
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of irritation - in fact much more disgust than irritation - irritation making light of it.  And what a strange thing to ask in the context of the clash I’ve posted on.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Those who are outraged and ‘up in arms’ when something is going to impact them directly, who - when it was the poorer of our population being financially impacted - shrugged and suggested they only had themselves to blame or should get another, or better paid, job.
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The World Cup Final being played at 3pm (UK) on Sunday 18th December clashes with my church's Carol Service - the service most widely supported by non regular church goers of the year.  And so as we cannot get the timing of the Cup Final changed we have to move our timing.  No big deal - just irritating.
		
Click to expand...

You don't see a certain irony in your lecture to the forum in the first post and your irritation in the second then?


----------



## woofers (Aug 11, 2022)

Buy a rail ticket for travel next Monday - debited to credit card straight away.
Change of plan, need to travel this Friday, so easier to buy new ticket and get refund for unused Monday ticket than faff about amending original purchase.
Friday ticket debited to credit card straight away.
Refund for Monday ticket ”should be processed within 20 days” !!!!!!


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2022)

All or Nothing


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			All or Nothing 

Click to expand...

That's a great track by Steve Marriott and Ronnie Lane of the Small Faces. What's not to like?


----------



## Slime (Aug 11, 2022)

fundy said:



			All or Nothing 

Click to expand...

Wrong thread ................................ but I don't give a damn because it's just fantastic!


----------



## fundy (Aug 11, 2022)

LEAVE MY IRRITATION ALONE!!!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			You don't see a certain irony in your lecture to the forum in the first post and your irritation in the second then?
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣…👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			That's a great track by Steve Marriott and Ronnie Lane of the Small Faces. What's not to like?
		
Click to expand...

It's also a great musical by Carol Harrison about Steve Marriott  & The Small Faces; what's not to like?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2022)

My wife got a notification this morning saying our parcel from Evri (formally known as Herpes, sorry Hermes) was due for delivery at lunch time. We were both out so changed the delivery to the nearby 'InPost' lock-up where we can collect it later. No further notification of delivery though... She checks her email and it says "thanks - we have rescheduled your delivery to tomorrow via InPost". No you cretins - that was for today! We are at home tomorrow for God's sake! We dare not change it back or it'll be here Monday instead.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 12, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Going to Wetherspoons and temporarily forgetting why I never normally buy their food ...
		
Click to expand...

We love spoons!!!! Their breakfast is no worse than top b&bs, their coffee is beans and excellent and unlimited. We get the three for a tenner snacks for lunch and a pint for under £3. Brilliant. Much better than a coffee shop where they fleece you out of over £20 for a piecec ofc bread and cold coffee.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 12, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The World Cup Final being played at 3pm (UK) on Sunday 18th December clashes with my church's Carol Service - the service most widely supported by non regular church goers of the year.  And so as we cannot get the timing of the Cup Final changed we have to move our timing.  No big deal - just irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Why move it? England won't be in it. Record it and watch it later.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 12, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Why move it? England won't be in it. Record it and watch it later.
		
Click to expand...

No. H thinks Scotland might be 😂( sorry H, couldn't resist)


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			We love spoons!!!! Their breakfast is no worse than top b&bs, their coffee is beans and excellent and unlimited. We get the three for a tenner snacks for lunch and a pint for under £3. Brilliant. Much better than a coffee shop where they fleece you out of over £20 for a piecec ofc bread and cold coffee.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think it has its place. I wouldn't go there for a proper meal of course, but for breakfast it's as good as your standard greasy spoon, and the beer and burger deal is ideal in the evening before having a few beers with mates.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2022)

Got to get some new glasses, had an eye test on Wednesday.
Afterwards, the girl suggests trying a few pairs on, see what I like the look of.
Wander over to the display cabinet, see a pair I really like, take my regular glasses off and slip the new ones on my bugle.
Guess what?? 
I can't see a bleeding thing...
🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2022)

Can’t find any sort of fan in stock anywhere 🙉


----------



## sunshine (Aug 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Can’t find any sort of fan in stock anywhere 🙉
		
Click to expand...

Just go to Old Trafford, thousands of plastic fans there looking for a new home.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Just go to Old Trafford, thousands of plastic fans there looking for a new home.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 12, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			We love spoons!!!! Their breakfast is no worse than top b&bs, their coffee is beans and excellent and unlimited. We get the three for a tenner snacks for lunch and a pint for under £3. Brilliant. Much better than a coffee shop where they fleece you out of over £20 for a piecec ofc bread and cold coffee.
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own - but I'm never, ever  going to buy food in there again. 
(Ps: it was the 'three for a tenner' snacks that I found particularly revolting ...)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2022)

Price match offer sent via email withdrawn this morning when I went to pay.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 12, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Why move it? England won't be in it. Record it and watch it later.
		
Click to expand...

We reckon many who might attend will want to watch the final no matter who is in it.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 12, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We reckon many who might attend will want to watch the final no matter who is in it.
		
Click to expand...

But doesn't that suggest that many of those potential attendees have no real commitment to the subject or purpose of the service (ie they'd rather watch a football match?)


----------



## Slime (Aug 12, 2022)

This weather .................................. it's getting rather boring.


----------



## fundy (Aug 12, 2022)

Slime said:



			This weather .................................. it's getting rather boring.
		
Click to expand...

thunderstorm warnings for monday, cant wait


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Some 🔔🔚 in the village has decided to have a fire on their allotment.


----------



## davie24 (Aug 12, 2022)

Getting an email from the funeral director asking me to complete a customer satisfaction survey. Really ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2022)

davie24 said:



			Getting an email from the funeral director asking me to complete a customer satisfaction survey. Really ?
		
Click to expand...

You have my sympathies, both for your loss and the tactless survey request.

I could easily have customer satisfaction surveys from anyone as a random irritation; if you've done a good job I'll let you know and if you've done a bad job you'll definitely know, and I won't need a survey invitation to do it.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Price match offer sent via email withdrawn this morning when I went to pay. 

Click to expand...

You'd think they'd know how to price stuff, it's not rocket science !


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2022)

chrisd said:



			You'd think they'd know how to price stuff, it's not rocket science !
		
Click to expand...

Very much a take it or leave it attitude this morning, so we left it.  It will happen, but not from them if that is their attitude to customer service.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Very much a take it or leave it attitude this morning, so we left it.  It will happen, but not from them if that is their attitude to customer service.
		
Click to expand...

I think the main problem is the supply chain can't get the necessary chips at the moment. If I see anything that will be helpful I'll let you know


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 12, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			But doesn't that suggest that many of those potential attendees have no real commitment to the subject or purpose of the service (ie they'd rather watch a football match?)
		
Click to expand...

Our Christmas Carol service is the main outreach service of the year.  Many individuals and couples, as well as some of the families who come along do not go to church, certainly not regularly if at all, but they very much enjoy the Christmas story and singing the carols, with our great church organ thundering with our choir for some carols, and gently accompanying us for others.  It’s a lovely community occasion, but we’d rather not attempt to compete with the WC Final.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Our Christmas Carol service is the main outreach service of the year.  Many individuals and couples, as well as some of the families who come along do not go to church, certainly not regularly if at all, but they very much enjoy the Christmas story and singing the carols, with our great church organ thundering with our choir for some carols, and gently accompanying us for others.  It’s a lovely community occasion, but we’d rather not attempt to compete with the WC Final.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe your church should change Christmas to a different date, after all the World Cup is real and, as you say, Christmas is just a story and chance for a sing song


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We reckon many who might attend will want to watch the final no matter who is in it.
		
Click to expand...

Suprised that church goers would want to watch the football considering it is sportswashing of the highest order.


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Our Christmas Carol service is the main outreach service of the year.  Many individuals and couples, as well as some of the families who come along do not go to church, certainly not regularly if at all, but they very much enjoy the Christmas story and singing the carols, with our great church organ thundering with our choir for some carols, and gently accompanying us for others.  It’s a lovely community occasion, but we’d rather not attempt to compete with the WC Final.
		
Click to expand...

The world cup final won't be moved, can't you move the carol service?
You do have plenty of time.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 13, 2022)

Slime said:



			The world cup final won't be moved, can't you move the carol service?
You do have plenty of time.
		
Click to expand...

You've got to book god well in advance, he's busy at that time of the year


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2022)

bobmac said:



			You've got to book god well in advance, he's busy at that time of the year  

Click to expand...

Busy how? He didn't have anything to do with the conception, or birth, of his son ??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2022)

People that appear to not know the difference between rules & etiquette just so they can argue the toss.
Very sad


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Internet social media stalkers
		
Click to expand...

I wonder - should people be honoured or scared that someone stalks them and then and then has a cry about what’s posted elsewhere 🤔


----------



## Dando (Aug 13, 2022)

Wasps


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Wasps
		
Click to expand...

They serve no purpose in anyones life 🤬


----------



## Dando (Aug 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They serve no purpose in anyones life 🤬
		
Click to expand...

they're like the chipper of the animal world


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Wasps
		
Click to expand...

There's always a couple hanging around the water trough at the allotment up to no good. They make a beeline for me and get soaked - take that you horrible stripey git!


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			There's always a couple hanging around the water trough at the allotment up to no good. *They make a beeline for me *and get soaked - take that you horrible stripey git!
		
Click to expand...

A beeline or a waspline?
Oh, I like wasps, they do a lot of good stuff.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 13, 2022)

Slime said:



			A beeline or a waspline?
Oh, I like wasps, they do a lot of good stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Good point. Don't they just take delight in ruining summer days in the sunshine?!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2022)

We had a few slabs of Cadbury Dairy Milk on top of the fridge. Just went to grab one and they've melted to almost liquid! Completely soft. Have shoved two in the fridge and one in the freezer but they're going to look a bit weird now. 😂


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 13, 2022)

Why is C4HD so far down the list on the Sky box 😡


----------



## RRidges (Aug 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Wasps
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			They serve no purpose in anyones life 🤬
		
Click to expand...

Much maligned! https://www.sustainability-times.co...o-a-world-of-good-for-us-and-the-environment/


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We had a few slabs of Cadbury Dairy Milk on top of the fridge. Just went to grab one and they've melted to almost liquid! Completely soft. Have shoved two in the fridge and one in the freezer but they're going to look a bit weird now. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Ooh you should have swirled it into vanilla ice cream and grabbed a spoon!


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 13, 2022)

Away with family for weekend.

The amount of people having bbqs is unreal considering we have been told no BBQs because of the weather (txt from the place plus all the advise from fire service)

People just don't listen or care .. long as they can have a good time eh


----------



## chrisd (Aug 13, 2022)

Went to the Tower of London yesterday and decided to drive to the O2, park, and get the clipper boat to the tower. Mrsd and I went with our son, daughter in law, and 3 grandchildren. When we got to the clipper i,  at nearly 70, was the only person who wasn't entitled to a concessionary fare. Apparently I needed a free bus pass, something Mrs d has, but doesn't use, and I've never asked for one as we live in a village where the stage coach comes through every October. 

Surely a concession should be for anyone over retirement age (as well as other good reasons)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 15, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Went to the Tower of London yesterday and decided to drive to the O2, park, and get the clipper boat to the tower. Mrsd and I went with our son, daughter in law, and 3 grandchildren. When we got to the clipper i,  at nearly 70, was the only person who wasn't entitled to a concessionary fare. Apparently I needed a free bus pass, something Mrs d has, but doesn't use, and I've never asked for one as we live in a village where the stage coach comes through every October.

Surely a concession should be for anyone over retirement age (as well as other good reasons)
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn’t this be in things that gladden the heart as you have obviously managed to get out of the Tower of London? 😁


----------



## chrisd (Aug 15, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Shouldn’t this be in things that gladden the heart as you have obviously managed to get out of the Tower of London? 😁
		
Click to expand...


Wanna buy a couple of crowns and a sceptre?


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 15, 2022)

People who can’t cook a meal to a planned time


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 15, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Our Christmas Carol service is the main outreach service of the year.  Many individuals and couples, as well as some of the families who come along do not go to church, certainly not regularly if at all, but they very much enjoy the Christmas story and singing the carols, with our great church organ thundering with our choir for some carols, and gently accompanying us for others.  It’s a lovely community occasion, but we’d rather not attempt to compete with the WC Final.
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought that "Footballs coming home" blasted out on a church organ would be quite impressive.


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2022)

Dropping a railway sleeper onto the back of my ankle down the achilles, and no i wasnt wearing the right footwear


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			Dropping a railway sleeper onto the back of my ankle down the achilles, and no i wasnt wearing the right footwear
		
Click to expand...

You don’t want to be doing that. Especially with your history 🙄

Hope you are ok


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 15, 2022)

Graham Souness having to apologise.


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You don’t want to be doing that. Especially with your history 🙄

Hope you are ok
		
Click to expand...


Ill be fine once the cut finally stops bleeding lol, nothing some ice and rest wont fix hopefully. Not sure how that knocks down the failing retaining wall tomorrow mind...... Neighbours learnt a few new words for their vocabulary at least 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 15, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Graham Souness having to apologise.
		
Click to expand...

Has he though? I didn't think he had?


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Has he though? I didn't think he had?
		
Click to expand...

Why is he even on TV? He hasn’t been relevant for 20 years. 

I thought after he had been schooled by Alex Scott, we might have seen the last of him.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Has he though? I didn't think he had?
		
Click to expand...

Put a statement out through Sky Sports. Actually, I was wrong, no apology but a clarification of what he meant.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 15, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			I would have thought that "Footballs coming home" blasted out on a church organ would be quite impressive. 

Click to expand...

Our organist could easy do a mean and stirring Nessun Dorma…


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2022)

The accrid smell of burning plastic after mrs F tried to burn down the house tonight

Anyone recommend a replacement for a Tefal optigrill lol, ours seems to be missing the plastic feet and some of its wiring now the flames and smoke have stopped


----------



## Imurg (Aug 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			The accrid smell of burning plastic after mrs F tried to burn down the house tonight

Anyone recommend a replacement for a Tefal optigrill lol, ours seems to be missing the plastic feet and some of its wiring now the flames and smoke have stopped
		
Click to expand...

Jeez Steve...it's a miracle you two made it past school age...


----------



## fundy (Aug 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Jeez Steve...it's a miracle you two made it past school age...

Click to expand...


Theres a reason we dont have kids.................


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 15, 2022)

Cars.

What an absolute pain they are.


----------



## Slime (Aug 15, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Cars.

What an absolute pain they are.
		
Click to expand...

Only some of them.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 15, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Cars.

What an absolute pain they are.
		
Click to expand...

Not mine 🤪


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

We are supposed to be getting torrential rain right now according to the weather forecast.

It’s dry, flat calm and humid.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 15, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			We are supposed to be getting torrential rain right now according to the weather forecast.

It’s dry, flat calm and humid.
		
Click to expand...

We’ve had probably all of July and August so far in one 24 hour period.
happy sell you some, good rates too 😁


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 15, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Not mine 🤪
		
Click to expand...

The one you have or the one they still haven’t made? 😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 15, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			The one you have or the one they still haven’t made? 😂
		
Click to expand...

I cancelled that one and chucked a big turbo in me existing one instead 😁


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Getting my credit card hacked for £112 over four purchases. Sorted with Barclaycard but is still a PITA.
I don’t use the card much either, probably about 6 times in the last year and always pay it off in full before I even get the statement. The last purchase was for a couple of new wedges from a well known online store that lots of folks on here use regularly.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2022)

Everyone talking about rain, we've only had a few spots for a combined total of about 6 minutes I think. More annoyingly I have tomorrow booked off for a round of golf in the afternoon so no doubt the rain is saving itself for then!


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Everyone talking about rain, we've only had a few spots for a combined total of about 6 minutes I think. More annoyingly I have tomorrow booked off for a round of golf in the afternoon so no doubt the rain is saving itself for then!
		
Click to expand...


not rained since the last test match, next one starts at 11am tomorrow morning


----------



## Imurg (Aug 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			not rained since the last test match, next one starts at 11am tomorrow morning 

Click to expand...

Ye Olde Raine Makinge Ceremonye


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 16, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Getting my credit card hacked for £112 over four purchases. Sorted with Barclaycard but is still a PITA.
I don’t use the card much either, probably about 6 times in the last year and always pay it off in full before I even get the statement. The last purchase was for a couple of new wedges from a well known online store that lots of folks on here use regularly.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the old "I didn't buy those wedges honestly luv, my card must've been hacked" excuse.


----------



## Red devil (Aug 16, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Not mine 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Nor mine


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 16, 2022)

Dentists/hygienists water. It’s so cold! Why!?


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 16, 2022)

Rained last night for the first time in a dogs age, and a bit cloudy today... Came home from work to find the tumble dryer on! Ffs what energy crisis! 🤬


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 17, 2022)

You’re on a bicycle going up a fairly steep hill approaching a crossroads with traffic lights. Left hand lane is turn left only, right lane is straight on and turn right. You want to go straight ahead, which lane should you choose to place your bicycle? 🙄


----------



## bobmac (Aug 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			You’re on a bicycle going up a fairly steep hill approaching a crossroads with traffic lights. Left hand lane is turn left only, right lane is straight on and turn right. You want to go straight ahead, which lane should you choose to place your bicycle? 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Left side of the right lane


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			You’re on a bicycle going up a fairly steep hill approaching a crossroads with traffic lights. Left hand lane is turn left only, right lane is straight on and turn right. You want to go straight ahead, which lane should you choose to place your bicycle? 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Middle of the right lane and command the road position. 

Let me guess? Someone cut in from the left lane and thought they did nothing wrong.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 17, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Each to their own - but I'm never, ever  going to buy food in there again.
(Ps: it was the 'three for a tenner' snacks that I found particularly revolting ...)
		
Click to expand...

Stick to wings and nachoes😁😁


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 17, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			People who can’t cook a meal to a planned time
		
Click to expand...

Oooo I don't mind that, it means extra uninterrupted wine drinking😁😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 17, 2022)

Over Zealous managers who wont use common sense.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Middle of the right lane and command the road position.
		
Click to expand...

In the modern era I would go with this as well. Safest manouvre I would have thought (non cyclist)


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			You’re on a bicycle going up a fairly steep hill approaching a crossroads with traffic lights. Left hand lane is turn left only, right lane is straight on and turn right. You want to go straight ahead, which lane should you choose to place your bicycle? 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I think from experience the correct procedure is wait till light is red then drive through without looking either way, giving any motorist that complains either the finger or a load of verbal. 😉


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 17, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Middle of the right lane and command the road position. 

Let me guess? Someone cut in from the left lane and thought they did nothing wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Almost there, they tried jumping the lights on amber but they were so old and slow I’d already spotted it, I got in front, leant in my horn and called him all things bad as I turned left in front of his angry face 😡. So yes, he eventually knew he’d done something wrong 😂


----------



## cliveb (Aug 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			You’re on a bicycle going up a fairly steep hill approaching a crossroads with traffic lights. Left hand lane is turn left only, right lane is straight on and turn right. You want to go straight ahead, which lane should you choose to place your bicycle? 🙄
		
Click to expand...

It's been about 25 years since I had a bike, but IIRC when going up a steep hill, the normal procedure was to dismount and push it up the hill. Therefore the correct position is on the pavement.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 17, 2022)

cliveb said:



			It's been about 25 years since I had a bike, but IIRC when going up a steep hill, the normal procedure was to dismount and push it up the hill. Therefore the correct position is on the pavement.
		
Click to expand...

😅😅😅
Honestly,  the guy was going so slowly a tortoise would have beaten him up the hill, he was a full kit winker as well 🙈


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			You’re on a bicycle going up a fairly steep hill approaching a crossroads with traffic lights. Left hand lane is turn left only, right lane is straight on and turn right. You want to go straight ahead, which lane should you choose to place your bicycle? 🙄
		
Click to expand...

You choose the correct lane but ensure you don’t go to the front or cut in front as not to impede superior heavier vehicles on the green light dash. 

I would personally get off and cross on foot on either road that is red lighted as that’s the sensible, quickest and safest way to get on my way, beat the lights and not get squished. Plus you don’t have to stand there like a wet kipper with the cars behind staring at you like a rabid dog.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Almost there, they tried jumping the lights on amber but they were so old and slow I’d already spotted it, I got in front, leant in my horn and called him all things bad as I turned left in front of his angry face 😡. So yes, he eventually knew he’d done something wrong 😂
		
Click to expand...

Ah right, cool, so you both navigated that situation wrongly then.


----------



## Dando (Aug 17, 2022)

Family members who always take my phone charger and/or cable


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 18, 2022)

Ever since Facebook did a website update a few weeks ago I cannot just page back on my IPhone if I visit Facebook, I have to go to another website like Google then it will allow me to page back to my browser start page 🤔


----------



## RRidges (Aug 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Almost there, they tried jumping the lights on amber but they were so old and slow I’d already spotted it, I got in front, leant in my horn and called him all things bad as I turned left in front of his angry face 😡. So yes, he eventually knew he’d done something wrong 😂
		
Click to expand...

You seem to be one of those aggressive cyclists/motorcyclists likely to create chaos and get themselves injured because they want to 'punish' daft car drivers. As a, generally, defensive motorcyclist, I always either placed myself in such a position that the motorist couldn't do what I believe your example did, or simply waited for the selfish, but potentially dangerous, to me, sod to get out of my way!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 18, 2022)

RRidges said:



			You seem to be one of those aggressive cyclists/motorcyclists
		
Click to expand...

I think you’ve misread my post 😬😂


----------



## RRidges (Aug 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I think you’ve misread my post 😬😂
		
Click to expand...

I hope I did!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 18, 2022)

RRidges said:



			I hope I did!
		
Click to expand...

👀👀👀


----------



## DaveR (Aug 18, 2022)

'In crowd' jokes and banter.


----------



## davie24 (Aug 18, 2022)

Customer review requests. Don't have a problem with some of them. However today I got an email from the funeral directors who arranged my late wife's service asking me to review their services. Seriously?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 18, 2022)

People who slow down to a 20 for the speed camera on a 30 road. What are you doing? Just drive at 30 mate, honestly, you'll be fine. 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			People who slow down to a 20 for the speed camera on a 30 road. What are you doing? Just drive at 30 mate, honestly, you'll be fine. 😂
		
Click to expand...

As i leave the town where I work I go onto a 60mph road, clearly marked, nice and straight. About 1/2 a mile down the road there is a speed camera to stop the boy racers. The number of times people get to 60, see this and slam the brakes on to get down to 40 is ridiculous. There is no sign to change the limit, it's still a 60 zone. Annoys me intensely.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 19, 2022)

None of that is as irritating as people driving constantly at 40 in a 60 and continuing to drive at 40 through a 30 or 20. 

Or another pet irritation, pubic transport buses that break the speed limit. In my case it’s doing 60+ over the Tay bridge which is a 50mph stretch.

They all need to get out of my way so I can be the one speeding. 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2022)

DP World profits…who needs the Saudis to bankroll a golf tour (…as I am reminded that we should forget about  workers jobs and rights of the 800 P&O employees who were sacked as we see and hear attacks on workers organising and acting to protect their jobs and rights)


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 19, 2022)

"Have you got any capacity to pick this up?"

If I had the capacity I wouldn't be doing what I'm supposed to in the first place would I.


----------



## Piece (Aug 19, 2022)

Trademan not showing up. I'd arranged a time and place to meet (confirmed), meaning I'd have an 1hr round trip, specifically to meet him at my Mum's during my work hours. No show, no comms. Waste of time and petrol.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			None of that is as irritating as *people driving constantly at 40 in a 60 and continuing to drive at 40 through a 30 or 20.*

Or another pet irritation, pubic transport buses that break the speed limit. In my case it’s doing 60+ over the Tay bridge which is a 50mph stretch.

They all need to get out of my way so I can be the one speeding. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Myspeeds as they were known; that's my speed and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

Usyk v Joshua £26.99 😂 yeah alright.

Apparently the Saudis have made it free to watch in the Ukraine. 👏


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 19, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Usyk v Joshua £26.99 😂 yeah alright.

Apparently the Saudis have made it free to watch in the Ukraine. 👏
		
Click to expand...

I heard that Usyk himself had bought the TV rights and had made it free to watch in Ukraine. Not sure where the Saudi involvement comes from


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 19, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I heard that Usyk himself had bought the TV rights and had made it free to watch in Ukraine. Not sure where the Saudi involvement comes from
		
Click to expand...

Heard the same as well.


----------



## GaryK (Aug 19, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Heard the same as well.
		
Click to expand...

Cue Ukraine based VPN servers being hammered on Saturday night!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2022)

GaryK said:



			Cue Ukraine based VPN servers being hammered on Saturday night!
		
Click to expand...

Nah...got some paint that needs watching.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I heard that Usyk himself had bought the TV rights and had made it free to watch in Ukraine. Not sure where the Saudi involvement comes from
		
Click to expand...

I could be wrong,but I read Usyk tried to buy the rights but the Saudis gave Ukraine it for free.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

https://www.dazn.com/en-GB/news/oth...tch-by-saudi-arabia/43mq7fe544751bxbrr0oq450k


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



https://www.dazn.com/en-GB/news/oth...tch-by-saudi-arabia/43mq7fe544751bxbrr0oq450k

Click to expand...

More sportswashing...


----------



## BrianM (Aug 19, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			More sportswashing... 

Click to expand...

Can countries not try to better themselves, their human rights record is atrocious, but surely they can try and better it and be decent people.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 19, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Can countries not try to better themselves, their human rights record is atrocious, but surely they can try and better it and be decent people.
		
Click to expand...

They could try being decent first - rather than trying to buy their way out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			More sportswashing... 

Click to expand...

Don’t set them off mate 🤦‍♂️😂


----------



## yandabrown (Aug 19, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Can countries not try to better themselves, their human rights record is atrocious, but surely they can try and better it and be decent people.
		
Click to expand...

They could, they don't appear to want to :-( https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-62574102


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Can countries not try to better themselves, their human rights record is atrocious, but surely they can try and better it and be decent people.
		
Click to expand...

Of course they can try and better themselves, and I'd rather they did it by addressing their human rights issues; deal with the base issue, don't deflect from it. 



backwoodsman said:



			They could try being decent first - rather than trying to buy their way out.
		
Click to expand...

This. ^^


----------



## RRidges (Aug 20, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			They could try being decent first - rather than trying to buy their way out.
		
Click to expand...

That's the problem I see as fundamental. I don't believe they can or are prepared to. But they have resources to buy silence/acceptance with a product the rest of the world needs.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 20, 2022)

Having an absolute howler of a cold/man flu. Started on Tuesday and is getting worse. I have done lots of covid tests and all are negative.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 20, 2022)

Company in Preston who charge £35 delivery for a £400 desk to a KA post code but they will deliver to all English and central belt Scotland post area codes free of charge.
The north of the KA area is quite heavily populated and less than a 30 minute drive to Glasgow.
The idiots got a stern reply from Lady Doon and a lost sale.
I can drive to Preston in under 3.5 hours.


----------



## Dando (Aug 20, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Usyk v Joshua £26.99 😂 yeah alright.

Apparently the Saudis have made it free to watch in the Ukraine. 👏
		
Click to expand...

It’s free on my iptv subscription


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 20, 2022)

Dando said:



			It’s free on my iptv subscription
		
Click to expand...

Snap. Undercard is crap, so it's an expensive 1 fight package


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 20, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Snap. Undercard is crap, so it's an expensive 1 fight package
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that’s what I thought


----------



## Piece (Aug 20, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Usyk v Joshua £26.99 😂 yeah alright.

Apparently the Saudis have made it free to watch in the Ukraine. 👏
		
Click to expand...

Alot of cash. I'll try and grab a stream....


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2022)

I've paid to watch Sky Sports since when they first showed PL football. 

I am not willing to pay extra to see boxing


----------



## Dando (Aug 20, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I've paid to watch Sky Sports since when they first showed PL football.

I am not willing to pay extra to see boxing
		
Click to expand...

You can see boxing for free in Maidstone


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2022)

Dando said:



			You can see boxing for free in Maidstone
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know .... but I'm not so keen on women's boxing


----------



## RRidges (Aug 20, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Yeah I know .... but I'm not so keen on women's boxing
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure he wasn't meaning the town centre?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2022)

RRidges said:



			Are you sure he wasn't meaning the town centre?

Click to expand...

Yes, he was


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 21, 2022)

Placing an acca bet and all five winning, then finding out, for some reason, i hadn't actually placed the bet. £100 lost.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As i leave the town where I work I go onto a 60mph road, clearly marked, nice and straight. About 1/2 a mile down the road there is a speed camera to stop the boy racers. The number of times people get to 60, see this and slam the brakes on to get down to 40 is ridiculous. There is no sign to change the limit, it's still a 60 zone. Annoys me intensely.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I do that. I hate all those bluddy cameras and make sure, when I see one, I don't get caught.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 21, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Sorry, I do that. I hate all those bluddy cameras and make sure, when I see one, I don't get caught.
		
Click to expand...

You should be sorry. Ridiculous behaviour. If you’re worried and have no ability to maintain speed, just set your cruise control to 58. Much better than slamming brakes on and potentially causing an accident.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Sorry, I do that. I hate all those bluddy cameras and make sure, when I see one, I don't get caught.
		
Click to expand...

By going 20mph under the limit


----------



## yandabrown (Aug 21, 2022)

Sky Go! Everytime I want to use it on my laptop it insists on doing an "Upgrade", I've never noticed anything change in the hundreds of updates that it must have done.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 21, 2022)

I know I now have to pay more for holidays due to the boy being in school but some of the prices for next year are ridiculous.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 21, 2022)

Toilet rolls hung the wrong way round ...!!  (Loose end nearest the wall please !)


----------



## Slime (Aug 21, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Toilet rolls hung the wrong way round ...!!  (Loose end *nearest* the wall please !)
		
Click to expand...

Toilet rolls hung the wrong way round ...!!  (Loose end *furthest* from the wall please !)


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Toilet rolls hung the wrong way round ...!!  (*Loose end nearest the wall please* !)
		
Click to expand...

But that IS the wrong way round. Why do you want to scrape your knuckles against the wall when you could have the paper towards you? Weird.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 21, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Toilet rolls hung the wrong way round ...!!  (Loose end nearest the wall please !)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 21, 2022)

Sorry, but YOU'RE ALL WRONG ...


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			But that IS the wrong way round. Why do you want to scrape your knuckles against the wall when you could have the paper towards you? Weird.
		
Click to expand...

I’d be happy if anyone but me replaced a toilet roll of they had used the last of it.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2022)

Beards are cool 
Mullets aren't...
That was I was told anyway...


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Beards are cool
Mullets aren't...
That was I was told anyway...
		
Click to expand...


since when have you worried about what's cool.....


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2022)

fundy said:



			since when have you worried about what's cool..... 

Click to expand...

About 1983......


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 21, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Sorry, but YOU'RE ALL WRONG ...
		
Click to expand...

Not according to the patent for the original toilet roll holder.....


----------



## IanM (Aug 21, 2022)

Buying light bulbs has become strangely complex.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Beards are cool
Mullets aren't...
That was I was told anyway...
		
Click to expand...

Since when were you in a position to have a mullet?


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Since when were you in a position to have a mullet?
		
Click to expand...


think you might get the same answer i did


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2022)

fundy said:



			think you might get the same answer i did 

Click to expand...

There was photographic evidence from that era..hopefully lost forever


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			There was photographic evidence from that era..hopefully lost forever

Click to expand...

I was there
You never were anywhere near mulletted, not even close 🫢


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2022)

I've pulled a muscle in my bicep area or something, but every now and then it keeps twitching like mad for a few minutes! It's the weirdest thing ever. It's been going on all day.


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 22, 2022)

That the Aur fryers thread title hasn't been corrected.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 22, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			That the Aur fryers thread title hasn't been corrected. 

Click to expand...

Hope your irritation is soothed 👍😎


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 22, 2022)

Companies that make a blatant and obvious mistake then agree to remediation and make out like it's goodwill/doing you a favour.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 22, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Toilet rolls hung the wrong way round ...!!  (Loose end nearest the wall please !)
		
Click to expand...

When I moved in this house one of the previous owners had put a very rough textured finish on the bathroom wall. We very quickly learnt to put the loo roll with the hanging side furthest from the wall to avoid knuckle rash.

My irritation - boy did it take a lot of work to get that finish off the walls.


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			But that IS the wrong way round. Why do you want to scrape your knuckles against the wall when you could have the paper towards you? Weird.
		
Click to expand...

Also, if you have the end facing out, it is like it is being presented to you


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 22, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Sorry, but YOU'RE ALL WRONG ...
		
Click to expand...

One should be presented with toilet paper. One should not have to go searching for it.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 22, 2022)

My missus who insists her local knowledge shortcuts are better than the route suggested by the Sat Nav, so to avoid argument I take them, and we always get there later than the Sat NAV ETA.


----------



## Dando (Aug 22, 2022)

the new GOT series starting tonight and it clashing with the footie


----------



## GB72 (Aug 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			the new GOT series starting tonight and it clashing with the footie
		
Click to expand...

It was on at 2.00 this morning so should be able to find it. Should already be recorded on my planner


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			the new GOT series starting tonight and it *clashing with the footie*

Click to expand...

It's not football, it's Man Utd.


----------



## Slime (Aug 22, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			My missus who insists her local knowledge shortcuts are better than the route suggested by the Sat Nav, so to avoid argument I take them, and we always get there later than the Sat NAV ETA.
		
Click to expand...

My wife is the same, but is invariably wrong.
It got so bad the other day that, after a huge row, she just packed her bags and right.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			the new GOT series starting tonight and it clashing with the footie
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you watched the match rather than GOT.. has United still GoT it or will Glazer still run around naked


----------



## Mudball (Aug 23, 2022)

How the world has changed.. nowadays it is not uncommon for our India based tech team to ask me how are things in the U.K., our hardships and we are managing etc. one of them send me a story from one of India’s broadsheets today. India is the 5th largest economy while U.K.is 6th. Unfortunately we are headed to become the 7th as we continue to shrink ..


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 23, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			You should be sorry. Ridiculous behaviour. If you’re worried and have no ability to maintain speed, just set your cruise control to 58. Much better than slamming brakes on and potentially causing an accident.
		
Click to expand...

Great idea. Now where exactly is my "cruise control" on my 2009 Mazda? You see some solutions aren't as good as you think when you look in to them.


----------



## Newtonuti (Aug 23, 2022)

The mrs and her daughter using the dryer during a 35 degree heatwave to dry clothes and towels, as they can't be bothered to hang them inside. £98674949474 a month electricity bill incoming!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 23, 2022)

Whirlpool/Hotpoint. The oven we bought in December is rubbish(put your own stronger word in) and there is no customer service to complain to. You can only have an engineer out to check it. If they say, on inspection, there is nothing wrong with it it is just a rubbish(replace with stronger word) oven, then they charge you £60! So we are stuck with a rubbish(you know what to do) oven.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 23, 2022)

Mudball said:



			How the world has changed.. nowadays it is not uncommon for our India based tech team to ask me how are things in the U.K., our hardships and we are managing etc. one of them send me a story from one of India’s broadsheets today. India is the 5th largest economy while U.K.is 6th. Unfortunately we are headed to become the 7th as we continue to shrink .. 

View attachment 43974

Click to expand...

Is this a problem for us at the bottom of the pile? Job availability still outstrips work force. It's back to the sixtys. Walk out of one job straight into another, as the company my wife works for are finding out. They are loosing long serving staff on a daily basis.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Great idea. Now where exactly is my "cruise control" on my 2009 Mazda? You see some solutions aren't as good as you think when you look in to them.
		
Click to expand...

It’s attached to the end of your right leg!


----------



## Dando (Aug 23, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			The mrs and her daughter using the dryer during a 35 degree heatwave to dry clothes and towels, as they can't be bothered to hang them inside. £98674949474 a month electricity bill incoming!
		
Click to expand...

but they'll moan at you for charging your trolley battery!


----------



## Mudball (Aug 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Is this a problem for us at the bottom of the pile? Job availability still outstrips work force. It's back to the sixtys. Walk out of one job straight into another, as the company my wife works for are finding out. They are loosing long serving staff on a daily basis.
		
Click to expand...


it is not really a problem, provided people have work and can pay/afford/have access to the services they need.  the challenge is if the economy keeps contracting and inflation keeps rising, where do they meet and make it unaffordable. We are constantly looking for people, but we also find that people are now being 'forced' to change jobs because they need a pay hike to pay for the winter.  The resulting wage inflation will cause an even worse scenario.  We are contemplating a 'one-off' living allowance to all our junior staff.   So we can get into a spiral of inflation.  But if at the same time, the economy does not grow, where do we go from here? 

the only other flip side of being bottom of the pile is that generally we still perceive UK economy as a 'strong first world/G7 country', while in reality it has been on a slippery slope down for a while.  So it is a bit of a ego issue and a reality check that we need to reset our view of our importance in the world.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Great idea. Now where exactly is my "cruise control" on my 2009 Mazda? You see some solutions aren't as good as you think when you look in to them.
		
Click to expand...

You could always learn to drive to the speed of the road.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Whirlpool/Hotpoint. The oven we bought in December is rubbish(put your own stronger word in) and there is no customer service to complain to. You can only have an engineer out to check it. If they say, on inspection, there is nothing wrong with it it is just a rubbish(replace with stronger word) oven, then they charge you £60! So we are stuck with a rubbish(you know what to do) oven.
		
Click to expand...

Experience tells me kicking off at those you deal with on something like this, won’t get you what you want, and likewise would also push the engineer into a corner so you are charged if there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 23, 2022)

Mudball said:



			How the world has changed.. nowadays it is not uncommon for our India based tech team to ask me how are things in the U.K., our hardships and we are managing etc. one of them send me a story from one of India’s broadsheets today. India is the 5th largest economy while U.K.is 6th. Unfortunately we are headed to become the 7th as we continue to shrink .. 

View attachment 43974

Click to expand...

At least we don’t stone women who have been raped….


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2022)

A company have contacted me for a quote. They have advised a volume of product that their end user has requested. The figure is nonsense, hugely over inflated in order to get a lower price. I know it, the company that rang me should know it and questioned the figure at the beginning. We are now going to have to go through a ridiculous dance before we reach the actual figure that is required.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 23, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A company have contacted me for a quote. They have advised a volume of product that their end user has requested. The figure is nonsense, hugely over inflated in order to get a lower price. I know it, the company that rang me should know it and questioned the figure at the beginning. We are now going to have to go through a ridiculous dance before we reach the actual figure that is required.
		
Click to expand...


Is that a, i want your 100,000 unit price, but i only want 10 units...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Is that a, i want your 100,000 unit price, but i only want 10 units...
		
Click to expand...

It might be a bit more than 10 units but yes, very much along those lines . I wouldn't mind so much if they had only gone a bit over but they have moved the decimal point by 1 to 2 places and that is plain daft, and a bit insulting. Ah well........


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2022)

Something's gone wrong on Facebook. My entire feed is just filled with random folk posting images to various musical artist pages.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Something's gone wrong on Facebook. My entire feed is just filled with random folk posting images to various musical artist pages. 

Click to expand...

Mines the same, but various chef pages 😂😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2022)

Rats and sinking ships come to mind.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2022)

Just heard a song in the radio and had a flash back to a band I had a few practice sessions with years ago. The guitarist was constantly saying stuff like “the drummer does this here” and basically trying to tell me what to play. I didn’t go back a third time 🙄


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 24, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Rats and sinking ships come to mind.
		
Click to expand...

??? What rats or ship?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			??? What rats or ship?
		
Click to expand...

You can choose…I note one heading off from LBC to GB News - no doubt he’ll feel more comfortable there.  Though on LBC it was a blow to see Eddie Mair depart…retiring…but in his four years there he was clearly able to express himself and hold others to account in a way that he could not do when in a previous employment.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 24, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Sorry, I do that. I hate all those bluddy cameras and make sure, when I see one, I don't get caught.
		
Click to expand...

You know the speed limit, just do it.  I see this on motorways and dual carriageways.  People shoot past, slam on the brakes when they see a speed camera, I carry on at the legal limit, overtake them, and then once past the speed camera, off they shoot again.  The same happens when people pass police cars doing 60 on the motorways.  They slow down, and then I finish up going past them at 70.  You don't need a cruise control to keep to the speed limit.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It might be a bit more than 10 units but yes, very much along those lines . I wouldn't mind so much if they had only gone a bit over but they have moved the decimal point by 1 to 2 places and that is plain daft, and a bit insulting. Ah well........
		
Click to expand...

I assume that you can give them stepped pricing dependent on volume?


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 24, 2022)

Roughcast.  So many houses here in Scotland have it, and I hate it.  Once it starts to go it's a pain to fix and needs to be painted regularly and eventually replaced.  I have seen lots of houses where it is falling off.  Our new house (thankfully) only has a little bit around a bedroom window.  Otherwise it's just all brick.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			I assume that you can give them stepped pricing dependent on volume?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. It's just more, unnecessary, work though. The volumes were so huge, so ridiculous, that the breaks would be multiple, the work to establish them properly significant. All for no purpose. It isn't just a copy and paste job from previous quotes.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 24, 2022)

Robster59 said:



Roughcast.  So many houses here in Scotland have it, and I hate it.  Once it starts to go it's a pain to fix and needs to be painted regularly and eventually replaced.  I have seen lots of houses where it is falling off.  Our new house (thankfully) only has a little bit around a bedroom window.  Otherwise it's just all brick.
		
Click to expand...

+1 except our house is shell harling and I hate it with a passion. It's not degrading but it's so easy to badly cut and graze arms, elbows, heads, shoulders etc. on it. I must wince every time I see the kids running around the house and garden. Awful stuff.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2022)

Robster59 said:



Roughcast.  So many houses here in Scotland have it, and I hate it.  Once it starts to go it's a pain to fix and needs to be painted regularly and eventually replaced.  I have seen lots of houses where it is falling off.  Our new house (thankfully) only has a little bit around a bedroom window.  Otherwise it's just all brick.
		
Click to expand...

We have large areas of our house with pebble dash, similar to your roughcast. We dislike it with a passion. It's across pretty much all of the houses on our estate but quite a few have rendered in recent years. It takes years off the houses, makes them look so much better. Sadly our house has quite a lot and so the quote to get it rendered was fairly eye watering. Pebble dash it is then 😕


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 24, 2022)

Robster59 said:



Roughcast.  So many houses here in Scotland have it, and I hate it.  Once it starts to go it's a pain to fix and needs to be painted regularly and eventually replaced.  I have seen lots of houses where it is falling off.  Our new house (thankfully) only has a little bit around a bedroom window.  Otherwise it's just all brick.
		
Click to expand...

Big fan of rough cast finish, the modern stuff like K Rend is coloured so no painting required.


----------



## cliveb (Aug 24, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			+1 except our house is shell harling and I hate it with a passion. It's not degrading but it's so easy to badly cut and graze arms, elbows, heads, shoulders etc. on it. I must wince every time I see the kids running around the house and garden. Awful stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I still have scars on my fingers from 60 years ago when as a 5 year old my hand got trapped between the handlebar of my tricycle and the pebble dash wall of a house.


----------



## RRidges (Aug 24, 2022)

Robster59 said:



Roughcast.  So many houses here in Scotland have it, and I hate it.  Once it starts to go it's a pain to fix and needs to be painted regularly and eventually replaced.  I have seen lots of houses where it is falling off.  Our new house (thankfully) only has a little bit around a bedroom window.  Otherwise it's just all brick.
		
Click to expand...

If it's the same as Pebble Dashing, I'm in total agreement. It was apparently originally a copout for lack of quality bricky availability, but became a cheap alternative to doing a proper job!


----------



## NearHull (Aug 25, 2022)

cliveb said:



			I still have scars on my fingers from 60 years ago when as a 5 year old my hand got trapped between the handlebar of my tricycle and the pebble dash wall of a house.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!
that made me shudder


----------



## RichA (Aug 25, 2022)

6 months of largely dry weather has made me forget my usual wet weather commuting tactics. An uncomfortable day at work lies ahead.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 25, 2022)

Companies that are still using Covid as an excuse for providing poor customer service.


----------



## fundy (Aug 25, 2022)

Being quoted over £250 per sqm for a patio

the irony being that the companies name includes the word Affordable..............


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 25, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			+1 except *our house is shell harling* and I hate it with a passion. It's not degrading but it's so easy to badly cut and graze arms, elbows, heads, shoulders etc. on it. I must wince every time I see the kids running around the house and garden. Awful stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey!  That stuff looks vicious.


----------



## IanM (Aug 25, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Is this a problem for us at the bottom of the pile? Job availability still outstrips work force. It's back to the sixtys. Walk out of one job straight into another, as the company my wife works for are finding out. They are loosing long serving staff on a daily basis.
		
Click to expand...

It's the Press.  Our cousins in Australia offered to send up food parcels during covid!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2022)

Why are people allowed to keep these as pets?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-62678259


----------



## Slab (Aug 26, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Companies that are still using Covid as an excuse for providing poor customer service.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not questioning your irritation (I share it) just adding my own of customers who are still using covid as an excuse in their claims for refunds etc


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 26, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why are people allowed to keep these as pets?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-62678259

Click to expand...

That’s only a couple of miles from me 😳


----------



## Dando (Aug 26, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why are people allowed to keep these as pets?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-62678259

Click to expand...

Perhaps they wanted to start a belt making business


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 26, 2022)

Berks on pushbikes dawdling through narrow streets with full noise cancelling headphones on.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 26, 2022)

Britney and Elton murdering the classic 'Tiny Dancer' and releasing it as a remix called 'Hold me Closer'.  Terrible idea and even worse outcome


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 26, 2022)

Ofgem.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Britney and Elton murdering the classic 'Tiny Dancer' and releasing it as a remix called 'Hold me Closer'.  Terrible idea and even worse outcome
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like he's cashing in on that absolutely abysmal Rocket Man / Sacrifice bodge job that I moaned about in here before, by copying the exact process again??


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Sounds like he's cashing in on that absolutely abysmal Rocket Man / Sacrifice bodge job that I moaned about in here before, by copying the exact process again??
		
Click to expand...

Problem is, that process landed him a number 1 in many countries, including the UK. 
As long as the sheeple buy the crap, people will keep making the crap.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Problem is, that process landed him a number 1 in many countries, including the UK.
As long as the sheeple buy the crap, people will keep making the crap.
		
Click to expand...

I blame Spotify. Nobody cares about albums anymore. It's just about clicks.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Sounds like he's cashing in on that absolutely abysmal Rocket Man / Sacrifice bodge job that I moaned about in here before, by copying the exact process again??
		
Click to expand...

Much worse than that version - if you can believe that is possible!


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I blame Spotify. Nobody cares about albums anymore. It's just about clicks.
		
Click to expand...

Either way? Until the process stops yielding successful outcomes, they will keep doing it.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Much worse than that version - if you can believe that is possible!
		
Click to expand...

I find it hard to believe, but also I don't want to go and listen to it to verify so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I find it hard to believe, but also I don't want to go and listen to it to verify so I'll take your word for it. 

Click to expand...

No doubt R2 will be playing it over and over so tune in there if you want to go even more irritated.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No doubt R2 will be playing it over and over so tune in there if you want to go even more irritated.
		
Click to expand...

No thanks! Usually keep my car on Radio X.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I blame Spotify. Nobody cares about albums anymore. It's just about clicks.
		
Click to expand...

Talking of albums Ave just my “ a new world record “ LP by ELO on Me Pioneer sound system. should be in the gladden the heart thread 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2022)

Scoring a screamer at Thursday night footy but being soundly thrashed as everyone on the team refused to fill in at left back for a 15 minute spell where the oppo scored 4 goals.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 26, 2022)

Lazy left backs who think they’re really a striker and don’t track back 😂


----------



## RichA (Aug 26, 2022)

The text commentary in the Cricinfo app opening a "share" menu every time I touch the screen to scroll.

And the latest update on the commentary. 😒


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Much worse than that version - if you can believe that is possible!
		
Click to expand...

Okay, so R2 have just played it. You are right, that is stinking


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			No thanks! Usually keep my car on Radio X.
		
Click to expand...

Is Chris Moyles still on there, haven't had Radio X on for a while.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Is Chris Moyles still on there, haven't had Radio X on for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think so! In the mornings at some point.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, I think so! In the mornings at some point.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, It's a good station apart from Moyles.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*I blame Spotify.* Nobody cares about albums anymore. It's just about clicks.
		
Click to expand...

I blame people who are prepared to screw the artists over & subscribe to Spotify, or any other streaming service.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 26, 2022)

We're moving house next week and with the bin workers strikes on, the refuse sites are closed and so it will be a mad rush for me to throw away the remainder of our waste before we move out next Friday.


----------



## woofers (Aug 26, 2022)

Daily telephone calls regarding “loft insulation surveys”, the caller insisting “it’s not an unsolicited sales call”…


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2022)

Internet hoaxes, in particular the one that stated Timothy B. Schmidt had died.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 26, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I blame people who are prepared to screw the artists over & subscribe to Spotify, or any other streaming service.
		
Click to expand...

But it’s ok for the artists to screw the fans with the tickets prices?
You seen how much the likes of Adel are charging?
🎻


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			But it’s ok for the artists to screw the fans with the tickets prices?
You seen how much the likes of Adel are charging?
🎻
		
Click to expand...

The artists create and own the product, and are providing the service; it should be their choice as to what price they sell it for.  Unfortunately the internet and the modern belief that you're entitled to everything for nothing mean that practically everything the artists create is given away for peanuts, via said internet

Adele (your example) is apparently worth $185 million

Daniel Ek, the owner of Spotify is apparently worth $2.6 *billion*.

Daniel Ek pays Adele somewhere between $0.003 to $0.005 per stream.

If you can't see where the problem is there then I can't help you.  Spongify might be a more appropriate name for them.

Artists used to make money from album sales & took a loss on the tour to drive the sales; now with little in the way of album sales, they make their money on the tours.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			But it’s ok for the artists to screw the fans with the tickets prices?
You seen how much the likes of Adel are charging?
🎻
		
Click to expand...

In fairness the tickets prices are sky high because they make bugger all from album and single sales now. Fractions of pennies per click. They've had to put the tour prices up to compensate.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			In fairness the tickets prices are sky high because they make bugger all from album and single sales now. Fractions of pennies per click. They've had to put the tour prices up to compensate.
		
Click to expand...

So apparently Adele is worth $185m.
She doesn’t have to put her prices so high,pretty sure she’s going to survive the winter.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 27, 2022)

On the flip side of course, Spotify and other streaming services gives the the opportunity for people to download the music of relatively lesser known and newer acts. There are loads of bands and songs I've listened to that I would never have gone and bought the singles / albums of in a hard copy, or a digital download.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 27, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			On the flip side of course, Spotify and other streaming services gives the the opportunity for people to download the music of relatively lesser known and newer acts. There are loads of bands and songs I've listened to that I would never have gone and bought the singles / albums of in a hard copy, or a digital download.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah same for me.
I do agree that the artist should get paid more tho.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			So apparently Adele is worth $185m.
She doesn’t have to put her prices so high,pretty sure she’s going to survive the winter.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't go and see her unless she paid me so I couldn't care less. 🤣


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 27, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			So apparently Adele is worth $185m.
She doesn’t have to put her prices so high,pretty sure she’s going to survive the winter.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise the fees she probably has to pay the venues for holding a concert there arent cheap and have probably increased, along with her support staff etc.
As with all things internet, everyone wants it for next to nothng, yet complain if their boss asks the same of them.


----------



## Carlwm (Aug 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Internet hoaxes, in particular the one that stated Timothy B. Schmidt had died. 

Click to expand...

His new album - Day By Day - is excellent. Delighted he's still with us!


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2022)

Bournemouth AFC!


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I wouldn't go and see her unless she paid me so I couldn't care less. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t even go if she did pay me. Each to their own but as far as I’m concerned her music is drivel.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 27, 2022)

Away in Wales with HID for the long weekend. Sat outside at a bar on the seafront at Penarth having a quiet beer. Woman at next table decides to have a FaceTime chat with her daughter for 15 mins. I don’t need to know that you have loads of washing to put in your machine when you get home tomorrow. We move to a different table which is still outside but near the bar. I am then subjected to a conversation between the gay barman and another member of staff about the gay barman’s love life 🤢🤢🤮


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 27, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Likewise the fees she probably has to pay the venues for holding a concert there arent cheap and have probably increased, along with her support staff etc.
As with all things internet, everyone wants it for next to nothng, yet complain if their boss asks the same of them.

Click to expand...

Bless her


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 27, 2022)

Coldplay £302 a ticket at the Etihad.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 27, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Coldplay £302 a ticket at the Etihad.
		
Click to expand...

I’d happily pay that to avoid watching them 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 27, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Coldplay £302 a ticket at the Etihad.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a lot to listen to the same song for two hours.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I’d happily pay that to avoid watching them 😂
		
Click to expand...

I like them,but that’s just stupid money imo.
I prefer watching less known artists now at a reasonable price.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 28, 2022)

Whilst folks keep paying those inflated prices the acts will keep charging them.


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2022)

Someone I know tried to get Coldplay tickets for next years gig in Cardiff.
They tried via Ticket Master, I think it's called, and were 245,000th in the queue!
WHAT .................... no thanks.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 28, 2022)

eBay, why do you now have to upload photo ID to get payouts 😠🤯😡


----------



## chrisd (Aug 29, 2022)

Slime said:



			Someone I know tried to get Coldplay tickets for next years gig in Cardiff.
They tried via Ticket Master, I think it's called, and were 245,000th in the queue!
WHAT .................... no thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be very happy to be 245,000 in a queue for Coldplay


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 29, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I'd be very happy to be 245,000 in a queue for Coldplay
		
Click to expand...

I was in the queue for less than 5 mins. €80 in Coimbra, northern Portugal in May


----------



## chrisd (Aug 29, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			I was in the queue for less than 5 mins. €80 in Coimbra, northern Portugal in May
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Brian, I would wander down to the local pub if they were playing there but I wouldn't maybe go to the village further on 😀


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 29, 2022)

My daughter few days ago said to me, " Went to see Coldplay few days ago"
I said, " what's that then"
"The group ". she said, exasperatedly.

Ignorance is bliss, methinks😀


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 29, 2022)

Hamilton, what a look


----------



## oleinone (Aug 30, 2022)

The latest Test Match was only the latest example of this pointless and irritating practice. The professional singer performs (butchers) the anthem,  inserting their own particular and peculiar vocal  quirks. Much worse, the broadcaster uses this to drown out the supporters passionate and genuine effort to enthuse their team. Why????
Don't get me started on the bloody "Barmy Army".


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 30, 2022)

oleinone said:



			Don't get me started on the bloody "Barmy Army".
		
Click to expand...

Whats wrong with them?
They go everywhere the England cricket team, providing support and never any trouble.
I think they are a fine example of national team supporting fans, for home and away.


----------



## Slab (Aug 30, 2022)

I really wish the Mods would ban all posts that only contain a link to external sites with no comment or opinion from the forum member


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 30, 2022)

Slab said:



			I really wish the Mods would ban all posts that only contain a link to external sites with no comment or opinion from the forum member
		
Click to expand...

I've never liked those posts. 
If someone wants to make the post then just make the salient points. I don't want to be dragged in to a link to read chapter and verse!


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 30, 2022)

The rubbish left behind at the Reading festival 😡


----------



## Dando (Aug 30, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Hamilton, what a look
	View attachment 44063

Click to expand...

Did your spell check change the last 4 letter word?


----------



## Dando (Aug 30, 2022)

Eldest daughters cars failing it’s MOT.

We’ll have to help her out so she can still get to work as she doesn’t get paid for another 10 days


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 30, 2022)

Dando said:



			Eldest daughters cars failing it’s MOT.

We’ll have to help her out so she can still get to work as she doesn’t get paid for another 10 days
		
Click to expand...

😉
Isn't that what dad's are for?


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2022)

Waking up to no water in the village, again!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2022)

My car satnav is outdated, cost to update is silly. I've been caught a couple of times recently on new stretches of road, roundabouts, junctions etc where this has caused problems. I bought a phone holder so that I can go back to using google maps. It fitted nicely, phone sits on it okay, no rattles. The problem is that one of the arms holding it in place is just at the height of the on off button on the side of my phone. Every so often, going over a bump or similar, the button depresses enough for the phone to ask if I want to turn it off. On a journey, that is going to get very irritating.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My car satnav is outdated, cost to update is silly. I've been caught a couple of times recently on new stretches of road, roundabouts, junctions etc where this has caused problems. I bought a phone holder so that I can go back to using google maps. It fitted nicely, phone sits on it okay, no rattles. The problem is that one of the arms holding it in place is just at the height of the on off button on the side of my phone. Every so often, going over a bump or similar, the button depresses enough for the phone to ask if I want to turn it off. On a journey, that is going to get very irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Ah mate you should have got one of the magnetic ones. I have one and it's brilliant - it actually fits into my CD player (since who uses CDs anymore?). The first one I tried fitted onto the air vent, but I then discovered the air vent is situated _behind_ my steering wheel in my eyeline so I couldn't see it. 

I believe this is the one I got. I stuck the magnet to the internal side of my phone case, rather than on the phone itself or the outside of the case, so it wouldn't be visible or ruin the phone. Works perfectly.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			- it actually fits into my CD player (since who uses CDs anymore?). .
		
Click to expand...

Who even HAS a CD player any more


----------



## Slime (Aug 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Who even HAS a CD player any more 

Click to expand...

Me ................................ obviously.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Ah mate you should have got one of the magnetic ones. I have one and it's brilliant - it actually fits into my CD player (since who uses CDs anymore?). The first one I tried fitted onto the air vent, but I then discovered the air vent is situated _behind_ my steering wheel in my eyeline so I couldn't see it. 

I believe this is the one I got. I stuck the magnet to the internal side of my phone case, rather than on the phone itself or the outside of the case, so it wouldn't be visible or ruin the phone. Works perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

I was worried about a magnetic option but that is probably unfounded. I don't have a CD but I think I'll follow your tip and get something similar. 👍

I've just checked and I can do a free return on the one I have. Thanks Amazon.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Who even HAS a CD player any more 

Click to expand...

Only in the car. My actual CDs are all in the loft as they have been since we moved in 7 years ago. 

In a way I think it's fitting that the CD player holds the holder that holds the device where my music comes from now.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was worried about a magnetic option but that is probably unfounded. I don't have a CD but I think I'll follow your tip and get something similar. 👍
		
Click to expand...

If your air vents are not positioned stupidly then this one is good: https://www.amazon.co.uk/YOSH-Magne...ics&sprefix=yosh+holder,electronics,82&sr=1-4


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My car satnav is outdated, cost to update is silly. I've been caught a couple of times recently on new stretches of road, roundabouts, junctions etc where this has caused problems. I bought a phone holder so that I can go back to using google maps. It fitted nicely, phone sits on it okay, no rattles. The problem is that one of the arms holding it in place is just at the height of the on off button on the side of my phone. Every so often, going over a bump or similar, the button depresses enough for the phone to ask if I want to turn it off. On a journey, that is going to get very irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Does your satnav unit not have Android Auto (or whatever is the iPhone equivalent). Or is it not recent enough?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Does your satnav unit not have Android Auto (or whatever is the iPhone equivalent). Or is it not recent enough?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not. That would remove the need for any faffing about. I had it on my last car, it is a miss as it works brilliantly.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			If your air vents are not positioned stupidly then this one is good: https://www.amazon.co.uk/YOSH-Magnetic-Cellphones-Samsung-Blackview-Black/dp/B01JG7ZMIW/ref=sr_1_4?crid=3FK4TV21WGH7Z&keywords=yosh+holder&qid=1661961509&s=electronics&sprefix=yosh+holder,electronics,82&sr=1-4

Click to expand...

Funnily enough I nearly bought that one. I ended up getting one that was very similar 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Magnetic-R...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Who even HAS a CD player any more 

Click to expand...




Slime said:



			Me ................................ obviously.
		
Click to expand...

And me.  Doubt I will ever get rid of them.  Some are in the loft but only because the storage in the front room is full.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 31, 2022)

Trying to sleep abroad with a mosquito buzzing around. I am not worried about being bitten, in fact  I have around 6, it is the constant buzzing around my hea.

Went to reception @5.30 a.m. for some spray and bought some earlier


----------



## chrisd (Aug 31, 2022)

Mrsd and I took our two grandchildren to the Science Museum  in London yesterday - and were quite shocked at how many items that we once owned, and some we still own, were on display . The kids did take the mickey !


----------



## RichA (Aug 31, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Mrsd and I took our two grandchildren to the Science Museum  in London yesterday - and were quite shocked at how many items that we once owned, and some we still own, were on display . The kids did take the mickey !
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me it's the Sinclair C5 and Betamax VCR.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-62645830

🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## chrisd (Aug 31, 2022)

RichA said:



			Please tell me it's the Sinclair C5 and Betamax VCR.
		
Click to expand...

No.

A Stylophone (we still have) several pots pans and cooking utensils, as well as hand tools,  telephones .............


----------



## RichA (Aug 31, 2022)

The Crown Paints advert. I'm not an aggressive person, but it makes me want to find a smug 30-something to punch.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 1, 2022)

It's the one day of the year that definitely don't work.
1st Thursday in September is Bucks County Show day in a field about 3 miles north of town.
It hasn't been on for the last 2 years so it's going to be popular 
Before Covid the traffic queues made it virtually impossible to drive around town...it's going to be worse today.
And...there are 5 or 6 major sets of roadworks to add to the mayhem....
Its going to be, literally, carnage out there.
I'm only going out to go to the golf club...in the opposite direction.....


----------



## Dando (Sep 1, 2022)

the first elizabeth line train departs Abbey Wood station at 6.20 but they dont open the gates to the platforms until.......6.20


----------



## Dando (Sep 1, 2022)

clients - managed to get a 25% reduction in their premium and they still want it cheaper even though all the other quotes i had were more than last year


----------



## Slab (Sep 1, 2022)

RichA said:



			Please tell me it's the Sinclair C5 and Betamax VCR.
		
Click to expand...

 I used to sell both of those


----------



## Slab (Sep 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It's the one day of the year that definitely don't work.
1st Thursday in September is Bucks County Show day in a field about 3 miles north of town.
It hasn't been on for the last 2 years so it's going to be popular
Before Covid the traffic queues made it virtually impossible to drive around town...it's going to be worse today.
And...there are 5 or 6 major sets of roadworks to add to the mayhem....
Its going to be, literally, carnage out there.
I'm only going out to go to the golf club...in the opposite direction.....
		
Click to expand...

Here its _Ganesh Chaturthi_ being celebrated today so similar traffic snarl up for us as they all come down to the beach to immerse an clay idol of Ganesh in the sea while giving it laldy on the drums


----------



## Imurg (Sep 1, 2022)

I know its been mentioned before but Parcelforce tracking is the ultimate contradiction in terms....utterly useless.
Parcel delivered..tracking say On route to hub and dated 2 days ago.
I know they've been on strike but what's the point of tracking if its 2 days behind....


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I know its been mentioned before but Parcelforce tracking is the ultimate contradiction in terms....utterly useless.
Parcel delivered..tracking say On route to hub and dated 2 days ago.
I know they've been on strike but what's the point of tracking if its 2 days behind....
		
Click to expand...

I usually say it might as well say "has it been delivered - yes/no" for how much use it is. But in your case they've not even managed that?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 2, 2022)

Paypal changing their log on page .. still entering the same code from my 2 factor app but now it's 6 boxes instead of 1 box which stops the copy and paste option working 

Annoying


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 2, 2022)

Ticketmaster; try to buy 2 tickets for a show at the O2 and only blocks of 3 or single seats left.  Choose 2, go to checkout and it says you can’t leave a single seat. So how did the other singles get there?


----------



## Beedee (Sep 2, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ticketmaster; try to buy 2 tickets for a show at the O2 and only blocks of 3 or single seats left.  Choose 2, go to checkout and it says you can’t leave a single seat. So how did the other singles get there?
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't let me buy 2 seats for a west end show a few years ago.  So started a 2nd session and put 1 seat in the shopping basket.  Return to 1st session and buy and complete the order for 2 seats.  Then cancel the 2nd session for 1 seat.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 2, 2022)

Beedee said:



			It wouldn't let me buy 2 seats for a west end show a few years ago.  So started a 2nd session and put 1 seat in the shopping basket.  Return to 1st session and buy and complete the order for 2 seats.  Then cancel the 2nd session for 1 seat.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, done.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2022)

Beedee said:



			It wouldn't let me buy 2 seats for a west end show a few years ago.  So started a 2nd session and put 1 seat in the shopping basket.  Return to 1st session and buy and complete the order for 2 seats.  Then cancel the 2nd session for 1 seat.
		
Click to expand...

That's genius man, I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 2, 2022)

Journalists who are incapable of asking one simple question and then shutting up to get the answer. There's no need to ask a question 5 different ways or to ask 5 questions at once.


----------



## chellie (Sep 3, 2022)

Granddaughter has her first mobile. Mainly to use for Freestyle libre. We didn't realise it doesn't come with a charger/plug and of course any plugs we have aren't suitable


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2022)

Somehow I have managed to pull my right calf muscle 

Currently got a compression sleeve on and using a massage gun to try and ease it


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 4, 2022)

People with touring caravans. Particularly those that cannot keep them pointing the right way up.

Also, aggressive wagon drivers through roadworks with average speed cameras.


----------



## Piece (Sep 4, 2022)

Our broadband. For the fourth time in recent months, broadband is flakey and speed declining daily. Openreach here again on Mon 🤷‍♂️


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 4, 2022)

Bank fraud departments. They ring you and leave a message asking to ring them back on a number that cannot be verified as belonging to the Bank by looking at thier website. Smacks of a fraud to me, no way am I going to ring it. Then ringing the publicaly available help line only to find it really is their number and the people at the other end saying "I see what you mena, I wouldn't ring it either". There must be a reason but I can't work it out.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 4, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			People with touring caravans. Particularly those that cannot keep them pointing the right way up.

Also, aggressive wagon drivers through roadworks with average speed cameras.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with aggressive wagon drivers.
There we are keeping to the average speed limit and right up being yer jacksie is a massive HGV!


BiMGuy said:



			People with touring caravans. Particularly those that cannot keep them pointing the right way up.

Also, aggressive wagon drivers through roadworks with average speed cameras.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with aggressive wagon drivers. 
There we are keeping to the average speed limit and then right up yer jacksie appears a massive HGV. 
I usually move out and let him pass. So dangerous!


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2022)

Sky box crashing 5 minutes after kick off


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			Sky box crashing 5 minutes after kick off 

Click to expand...


And were 1-0 down when it comes back


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 4, 2022)

Road signs in Wales, especially large signs with a lot written on them, lines of English, lines of Welsh. Too confusing… I understand they feel the need to show their identity but hardly anyone speaks Welsh and I bet the few that do also speak English so it’s just a waste of money too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Funnily enough I nearly bought that one. I ended up getting one that was very similar

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Magnetic-Rainway-Universal-Accessories-Compatible/dp/B09XJRTDM4/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=3O4R998A0MQSA&keywords=magnetic+car+phone+holder,+rainway+upgrade+hook&qid=1661962671&sprefix=Rainway+phone,aps,122&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzNE5ZOEEyRDJMMDlXJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUExMDQ2MTA5MUJNRjI1Wk1KMkdGSyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwOTI1Mzc2M0tBSDI4R1k5S0lCVyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

Click to expand...

This isn't an irritation now but it ties this up. I did just under 700 miles on Friday/Saturday with my phone attached to this gizmo pretty much throughout. Great bit of kit, no shaking, no vibrations, no movement at all. It grips the air vent tightly, the magnets are strong but not to the point where it becomes a problem to take it off. Highly recommended, I've just bought another for my wife's car.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 5, 2022)

Very loud thunder and the street being hit by lightning. Power cut for a few seconds and now all the street lights are on. 3:20 and wide awake


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Very loud thunder and the street being hit by lightning. Power cut for a few seconds and now all the street lights are on. 3:20 and wide awake 

Click to expand...

Been awake since 1 down here...lots of noise, loads of rain, gone in 30 minutes and that's me done for the night...gonna be a long day.


----------



## chellie (Sep 5, 2022)

The annual influx of spiders into the house. Winter is coming...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2022)

chellie said:



			The annual influx of spiders into the house. Winter is coming...
		
Click to expand...

Do you go down the conker route? Is that urban myth or does it actually work?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you go down the conker route? Is that urban myth or does it actually work?
		
Click to expand...

My Mum swore by it...I'm sending the boy out later to find some...either that or a couple of flamethrowers


----------



## chellie (Sep 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you go down the conker route? Is that urban myth or does it actually work?
		
Click to expand...

Not tried that but think I will try and get some to use. We've had loads in.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you go down the conker route? Is that urban myth or does it actually work?
		
Click to expand...

My daughter tried it as we get lots of spiders in the house. 

The result of which was. We still had lots of spiders in the house, but we also had lots of conkers laying around in the house.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 5, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Road signs in Wales, especially large signs with a lot written on them, lines of English, lines of Welsh. Too confusing… I understand they feel the need to show their identity but hardly anyone speaks Welsh and I bet the few that do also speak English so it’s just a waste of money too.
		
Click to expand...

They should just settle for one or the other.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 5, 2022)

chellie said:



			The annual influx of spiders into the house. Winter is coming...
		
Click to expand...

We have a pet tarantula, not worried about any little things when we have a spider the size of your hand in the dining room


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 5, 2022)

Neilds said:



			We have a pet tarantula, not worried about any little things when we have a spider the size of your hand in the dining room 

Click to expand...

Gulp!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you go down the conker route? Is that urban myth or does it actually work?
		
Click to expand...

Urban myth, only think I've found that works is regular spider bombing and spraying with insect killer.
Believe me, I hate the little buggers and have tried everything.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Urban myth, only think I've found that works is regular spider bombing and spraying with insect killer.
Believe me, I hate the little buggers and have tried everything.
		
Click to expand...

I hate flies more so I leave the spiders alone.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 5, 2022)

I have cats, they do like to chase and kill spiders and flies so I do not get many of either, or at least not many that last very long. Arby is a master of insect eradication.


----------



## IanM (Sep 5, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Road signs in Wales, especially large signs with a lot written on them, lines of English, lines of Welsh. Too confusing… I understand they feel the need to show their identity but hardly anyone speaks Welsh and I bet the few that do also speak English so it’s just a waste of money too.
		
Click to expand...


Very dangerous on the M4 when they  alternate languages on the matr8x boards and most of the folk driving past have no idea what they mean.  You have to hope you pass the next board before you hit whatever the previous board was saying. 

Bit different in far west and north of the valleys where a bit more is spoken.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I have cats, they do like to chase and kill spiders and flies so I do not get many of either, or at least not many that last very long. Arby is a master of insect eradication.
		
Click to expand...

Can Arby give our Meg a few tips please...coz she's a lazy little....thing.
Just watches them run past her...useless


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 5, 2022)

IanM said:



			Very dangerous on the M4 when they  alternate languages on the matr8x boards and most of the folk driving past have no idea what they mean.  You have to hope you pass the next board before you hit whatever the previous board was saying.

Bit different in far west and north of the valleys where a bit more is spoken.
		
Click to expand...

Made more confusing by English being the upper line on the motorway signs and Welsh being the upper line on other signs and road markings! 99% of the Welsh speak English so save money and ditch the Welsh 😁


----------



## IanM (Sep 5, 2022)

New folk taken over the village pub.  

Having an "open mic night" on Friday.   That'll empty the place!   They haven't quite sussed out the demographic.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 5, 2022)

IanM said:



			New folk taken over the village pub. 

Having an "open mic night" on Friday.   That'll empty the place!   They haven't quite sussed out the demographic.  

Click to expand...

What's your Karaoke number Ian


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 5, 2022)

BrianM said:



			What's your Karaoke number Ian 

Click to expand...

Silence is Golden.


----------



## IanM (Sep 5, 2022)

BrianM said:



			What's your Karaoke number Ian 

Click to expand...

I won't even sit in a room with it happening!

I used to book a fortnight in Portugal to deliberately coincide with my old consultancy teams annual karaoke night.   They even tried moving it without telling me!   It didn't work!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 6, 2022)

BrianM said:



			What's your Karaoke number Ian 

Click to expand...

 This is mine


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 6, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Road signs in Wales, especially large signs with a lot written on them, lines of English, lines of Welsh. Too confusing… I understand they feel the need to show their identity but hardly anyone speaks Welsh and I bet the few that do also speak English so it’s just a waste of money too.
		
Click to expand...

O bydded i'r hen iaith barhau


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 6, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			O bydded i'r hen iaith barhau
		
Click to expand...

bydded iddo fynd yr un ffordd â Lladin. 

(this is probably gibberish but blame Google translate)😉


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2022)

Two separate, private flights taking place today, London to northern Scotland and back. One would be wasteful enough, environmentally and time, but 2 . Join the zoom generation folks.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 6, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			They should just settle for one or the other.
		
Click to expand...

No. Wales is part of the U.K. The language of the U.K is English. 
Road signs , being instructions/advice re the Law need to be in the authorised language.
Having them also in Welsh is an indulgence, a waste of time and money.
How many people who speak Welsh do not speak English?
Does anyone here know someone who speaks and reads Welsh but not English?

Exactly!


(


----------



## Piece (Sep 6, 2022)

My youngest's football team being decimated as a core group of 'rebel' players decide to leave, LIV golf style, for another team that has promised a "pathway to being discovered".


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 6, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			No. Wales is part of the U.K. The language of the U.K is English. 
Road signs , being instructions/advice re the Law need to be in the authorised language.
Having them also in Welsh is an indulgence, a waste of time and money.
How many people who speak Welsh do not speak English?
Does anyone here know someone who speaks and reads Welsh but not English?

Exactly!


(
		
Click to expand...

Its having it written down twice thats stupid. The actual language matters not, at least to me anyway. No different from driving abroad.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Two separate, private flights taking place today, London to northern Scotland and back. One would be wasteful enough, environmentally and time, but 2 . Join the zoom generation folks.
		
Click to expand...

I was just going to post the same and totally agree.
Anybody know why they both cannot go on the same plane?
If I was going to a conference 100 miles away and a colleague was also going we would be expected to car share.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

Piece said:



			My youngest's football team being decimated as a core group of 'rebel' players decide to leave, LIV golf style, for another team that has promised a "pathway to being discovered".
		
Click to expand...

Infuriating isn’t it. Especially when they leave it till just before the start of the season.

My wife has some very good players (U15s) Another local team has been tapping up and offering players a ££ signing on bonus if they move.

We have reported to the county FA but they don’t care as it’s one of the bigger teams in the county. 

On of my keepers has just moved to a “better” club. He’ll be sitting on the bench most of the time with a load of kids he doesn’t know. All because his dad thinks he’s better than he is.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			I was just going to post the same and totally agree.
Anybody know why they both cannot go on the same plane?
If I was going to a conference 100 miles away and a colleague was also going we would be expected to car share.
		
Click to expand...

No idea, ego? Waste irritates me and this is chronic. Ridiculous, historic procedures also irritate and so this is a double whammy.

I appreciate this is on the edge of politics but it really isn't meant to be. I have no doubt the same would happen whoever was involved.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 6, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			I was just going to post the same and totally agree.
Anybody know why they both cannot go on the same plane?
If I was going to a conference 100 miles away and a colleague was also going we would be expected to car share.
		
Click to expand...

My only thought is security. In the US, the president and vice president cannot travel together I believe in case anything happens and I suppose that could apply to the current and future prime minister but that is just a guess.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2022)

GB72 said:



			My only thought is security. In the US, the president and vice president cannot travel together I believe in case anything happens and I suppose that could apply to the current and future prime minister but that is just a guess.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty more waiting in the wings


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 6, 2022)

GB72 said:



			My only thought is security. In the US, the president and vice president cannot travel together I believe in case anything happens and I suppose that could apply to the current and future prime minister but that is just a guess.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good point.
At this time, things would be in a real state of flux if the plane crashed etc.
Ordinarily, it would be more than just wasteful, but the situation is a very rare one.


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2022)

DHL who decided to deliver our parcel to the local pub rather than our house!!!!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 6, 2022)

fundy said:



			DHL who decided to deliver our parcel to the local pub rather than our house!!!!
		
Click to expand...

DHL driver showing initiative, I like him. 50/50 chance of where I am in the village.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That's a good point.
At this time, things would be in a real state of flux if the plane crashed etc.
Ordinarily, it would be more than just wasteful, but the situation is a very rare one.
		
Click to expand...

We already have a deputy PM, Dominic Raab, or the runner up in the leadership contest could step in. 

Anyway, there is no worry of a plane crashing if they don't take one. Do it online. No reason why not.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2022)

fundy said:



			DHL who decided to deliver our parcel to the local pub rather than our house!!!!
		
Click to expand...

He was looking out for you and giving you an excuse to get down the boozer?


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			He was looking out for you and giving you an excuse to get down the boozer?
		
Click to expand...

No excuse needed lol, dog was happy with the impromptu visit though


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2022)

Took the dog for a walk and competed a full lap of the park - just about 1.5 miles and he decides he wants to crap in the middle of the main road


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			Took the dog for a walk and competed a full lap of the park - just about 1.5 miles and he decides he wants to crap in the middle of the main road
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cliveb (Sep 6, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			No. Wales is part of the U.K. The language of the U.K is English.
Road signs , being instructions/advice re the Law need to be in the authorised language.
Having them also in Welsh is an indulgence, a waste of time and money.
		
Click to expand...

To be consistent, surely the road signs around Bradford should be in Urdu as well as English?
Doing it for the Welsh and not the Asian community smacks of racism.
I think I shall decide to be offended on their behalf.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 6, 2022)

"we will deliver, we will deliver and we will deliver."

After 3 attempts m'duck, you will have to return to sender and give us a refund.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 6, 2022)

Pointless thread responses:

Anyone got xxxxxxx, reviews please? 
I haven’t got one but I have something else.

How many balls do you hit at the range?
i don’t go to the range

Are posters so desperate to be heard and keep their post count up?


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Pointless thread responses:

Anyone got xxxxxxx, reviews please?
I haven’t got one but I have something else.

How many balls do you hit at the range?
i don’t go to the range

Are posters so desperate to be heard and keep their post count up?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2022)

Neil Diamond's 'Sweet Caroline'.

*
ENOUGH!*


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			Took the dog for a walk and competed a full lap of the park - just about 1.5 miles and he decides he wants to crap in the middle of the main road
		
Click to expand...

When you gotta go you gotta go 😂


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2022)

A grown man crying because he got knocked out of a Lego building competition on TV. 

What a wet wipe


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 6, 2022)

cliveb said:



			To be consistent, surely the road signs around Bradford should be in Urdu as well as English?
Doing it for the Welsh and not the Asian community smacks of racism.
I think I shall decide to be offended on their behalf. 

Click to expand...

Save that offended feeling for another day (maybe St George’s day 😉)…..


----------



## Dando (Sep 6, 2022)

Slime said:



			Neil Diamond's 'Sweet Caroline'.


*ENOUGH!*

Click to expand...

Bah, bah, bah


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 7, 2022)

Slime said:



			Neil Diamond's 'Sweet Caroline'.


*ENOUGH!*

Click to expand...

This would make a refreshing change...


----------



## Dando (Sep 7, 2022)

Weather forecasts.

Checked the weather app on my phone as I want to play golf tonight and it was showing sunshine so I booked for 6pm.

While making a coffee the weather flashed up on my alexa and it’s saying I need to build an arc!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 7, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			No. Wales is part of the U.K. The language of the U.K is English.
Road signs , being instructions/advice re the Law need to be in the authorised language.
Having them also in Welsh is an indulgence, a waste of time and money.
How many people who speak Welsh do not speak English?
*Does anyone here know someone who speaks and reads Welsh but not English?*

Exactly!


(
		
Click to expand...

I think my grandmother might have known a few - but that was over a hundred years ago.

This exchange of views has been interesting. I don't think anyone has been "wrong" to hold the view that they hold with regard to road signs in Wales being in Welsh as well as English.

There will always be an issue for those who view Wales, the Welsh and their language as something of "the other" people.

The Welsh language is part of English heritage. Around the time of the Roman invasion the language in England would have been similar to Welsh. Versions of this language persisted in places like Cornwall and Cumbria for some more centuries, but remains alive and well in Wales. It is an ancient language of England and should be embraced and celebrated by English people as part of the history and heritage of England.
What language did Boudicca speak? I think a modern-day Welsh speaker might be able to have some sort of conversation with her, but English would be an incomprehensible foreign language to that celebrated English heroine.

I'm happy for the Welsh to have their language and their road signs. "Others" are entitled to their view as well.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 7, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Save that offended feeling for another day (maybe St George’s day 😉)…..

View attachment 44216

Click to expand...

At the risk of being a bit of a foxholer (where is he by the way) that's a transliteration and not a translation.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We already have a deputy PM, Dominic Raab, or the runner up in the leadership contest could step in.

Anyway, there is no worry of a plane crashing if they don't take one. Do it online. No reason why not.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the last paragraph. But if they are going to fly anywhere in that unique few hours, my point is still valid, I believe.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Agree with the last paragraph. But if they are going to fly anywhere in that unique few hours, my point is still valid, I believe.
		
Click to expand...

I understand but I would equally reply with my top line still. There are other people who could step in without everything collapsing, no hysteria. I don't think we are as people / office dependent as say the US is. That is opinion however, no issue if you don't agree with that.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 7, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			At the risk of being a bit of a foxholer (where is he by the way) that's a transliteration and not a translation.
		
Click to expand...

Unlike Foxy that’s very interesting 👍


----------



## Pants (Sep 7, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			At the risk of being a bit of a foxholer (where is he by the way) that's a transliteration and not a translation.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that he is no longer welcome on this Forum.  I must admit that I hadn't noticed as I had him on ignore.


----------



## Carlwm (Sep 7, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			No. Wales is part of the U.K. The language of the U.K is English.
Road signs , being instructions/advice re the Law need to be in the authorised language.
Having them also in Welsh is an indulgence, a waste of time and money.
How many people who speak Welsh do not speak English?
Does anyone here know someone who speaks and reads Welsh but not English?

Exactly!


(
		
Click to expand...

The official language of Wales is Welshre are still plenty of people


Voyager EMH said:



			I think my grandmother might have known a few - but that was over a hundred years ago.

This exchange of views has been interesting. I don't think anyone has been "wrong" to hold the view that they hold with regard to road signs in Wales being in Welsh as well as English.

There will always be an issue for those who view Wales, the Welsh and their language as something of "the other" people.

The Welsh language is part of English heritage. Around the time of the Roman invasion the language in England would have been similar to Welsh. Versions of this language persisted in places like Cornwall and Cumbria for some more centuries, but remains alive and well in Wales. It is an ancient language of England and should be embraced and celebrated by English people as part of the history and heritage of England.
What language did Boudicca speak? I think a modern-day Welsh speaker might be able to have some sort of conversation with her, but English would be an incomprehensible foreign language to that celebrated English heroine.

I'm happy for the Welsh to have their language and their road signs. "Others" are entitled to their view as well.
		
Click to expand...

Da iawn!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			Weather forecasts.

Checked the weather app on my phone as I want to play golf tonight and it was showing sunshine so I booked for 6pm.

While making a coffee the weather flashed up on my alexa and it’s saying I need to build an arc!
		
Click to expand...

I did see an old bloke walking down the road with a trolley full of planks and nails earlier on...was being followed by lots of animals..


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 7, 2022)

To be expected really but:

Bulk bag logs £55->£80.

Free delivery now £10


----------



## IanM (Sep 7, 2022)

Got to order logs this week...expecting a shock


----------



## JSims (Sep 7, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			To be expected really but:

Bulk bag logs £55->£80.

Free delivery now £10
		
Click to expand...

Seems extortionate and unjustifiable on cost-of-production alone. Obviously some reaction to prices of other fuels.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 7, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			The official language of Wales is Welshre are still plenty of people


Da iawn!
		
Click to expand...

I recently had a great holiday in North Wales and when we stopped at Harlech a load of teenage school kids got on the train and I enjoyed listening to them speaking their native language, the only English word I heard from some of the boys was (Mod Edit) 😂


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 8, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			I recently had a great holiday in North Wales and when we stopped at Harlech a load of teenage school kids got on the train and I enjoyed listening to them speaking their native language, the only English word I heard from some of the boys was (Mod Edit) 😂
		
Click to expand...

I briefly worked for Caernarfon council parks maintenance team - in our small team,  me & another person spoke only English, three spoke only Welsh, and the rest were bilingual - who mostly used welsh as a first language. The monolingual guys generally came from the Llyn peninsula. Also my girlfriend at the time was Welsh - she and her immediate family were bilingual who spoke Welsh at home - but she had relatives (on Angelsey) who spoke only Welsh. Admittedly it was quite a long time ago and I imagine things have moved on. I believe, theoretically at least, there are now no people who are monolingual Welsh, but more who are bilingual, and also more who have it as a first language.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 8, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			I briefly worked for Caernarfon council parks maintenance team - in our small team,  me & another person spoke only English, three spoke only Welsh, and the rest were bilingual - who mostly used welsh as a first language. The monolingual guys generally came from the Llyn peninsula. Also my girlfriend at the time was Welsh - she and her immediate family were bilingual who spoke Welsh at home - but she had relatives (on Angelsey) who spoke only Welsh. Admittedly it was quite a long time ago and I imagine things have moved on. I believe, theoretically at least, there are now no people who are monolingual Welsh, but more who are bilingual, and also more who have it as a first language.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, do you know if the Welsh have a word for the F word cos I got a infraction for using the English version😱I thought it might have been ok in that context


----------



## cliveb (Sep 8, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Interesting, do you know if the Welsh have a word for the F word cos I got a infraction for using the English version😱I thought it might have been ok in that context
		
Click to expand...

I recently saw a TV drama set in Wales, and some of the dialogue was in Welsh with subtitles. There were several times where an English word was used inside a Welsh sentence, and I'm pretty sure that the word you're referring to was one of them. So my guess is that there is no equivalent in Welsh.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 8, 2022)

As above. Like a lot of languages, there's frequent use of English words when there's no lingual equivalent. Even when I was there, the English F word was in use - although like in English, not as commonly as it's used now.


----------



## Carlwm (Sep 8, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			I recently had a great holiday in North Wales and when we stopped at Harlech a load of teenage school kids got on the train and I enjoyed listening to them speaking their native language, the only English word I heard from some of the boys was (Mod Edit) 😂
		
Click to expand...

With the exception of South Pembrokeshire ("little England beyond Wales") the further west you go in Wales, the chances are the only people you'll hear speaking English are incomers or tourists. Like you, I always find it a pleasure to hear.

The Welsh spoken in the North is quite different to that spoken in the South, to the point where it's practically a different language. It goes way beyond being merely a different dialect.


----------



## Carlwm (Sep 8, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			I briefly worked for Caernarfon council parks maintenance team - in our small team,  me & another person spoke only English, three spoke only Welsh, and the rest were bilingual - who mostly used welsh as a first language. The monolingual guys generally came from the Llyn peninsula. Also my girlfriend at the time was Welsh - she and her immediate family were bilingual who spoke Welsh at home - but she had relatives (on Angelsey) who spoke only Welsh. Admittedly it was quite a long time ago and I imagine things have moved on. I believe, theoretically at least, there are now no people who are monolingual Welsh, but more who are bilingual, and also more who have it as a first language.
		
Click to expand...

I know a lot of people from the south-west, including family members whose English is poor enough that they  struggle to read and converse in it. They don't use it much because Welsh is 100% the main language in their part of the country.


----------



## Carlwm (Sep 8, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Interesting, do you know if the Welsh have a word for the F word cos I got a infraction for using the English version😱I thought it might have been ok in that context
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the odd Biblical exclamation - Iesu Grist; Duw, Duw etc- there are no Welsh swear words, weirdly enough. Thereare  expressions like "cachu hwch" which translates as "pig's poo" and is used in the same way as the English use "pear shaped", but for proper swearing, we borrow from you lot.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2022)

The inability for a teacher to control a class of 8 year olds. 


Oh no sorry its the speaker in the house of commons not a teacher.......................


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 8, 2022)

fundy said:



			The inability for a teacher to control a class of 8 year olds. 


Oh no sorry its the speaker in the house of commons not a teacher.......................
		
Click to expand...

Children have more respect, they have stuff to lose


----------



## GB72 (Sep 8, 2022)

The introduction of surge pricing for tickets. It started quietly in music gigs but is spreading and it looks like it will be used for tickets for the British Grand Prix as well. As if these events do not do enough to extract money out of us, to now say that an algorythm will reassess prices every 90 seconds and increase them if there is higher demand is taking it too far. How long before this spreads to the wider sporting arena.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 8, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Interesting, do you know if the Welsh have a word for the F word cos I got a infraction for using the English version😱I thought it might have been ok in that context
		
Click to expand...

Many years' ago I worked as an Assistant InSpector for a major Bank and The Inspector was really full of his own importance. When we went to North Wales we were far more lenient with rules than in Manchester or Liverpool.

we visited a branch in Llangefni on Anglesey. The staff spoke in Welsh and you could hear then speaking then " Inspector" was mentioned.  Then they would repeat  I take it there may not be a corresponding word.

The boss was was livid as he knew they were talking about him and I found it amusing.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 8, 2022)

My Ring camera at the front just won't reconnect to WiFi. All other cams are fine.


----------



## Dando (Sep 8, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			My Ring camera at the front just won't reconnect to WiFi. All other cams are fine.
		
Click to expand...

have you tried turning it off and back on?


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			have you tried turning it off and back on?
		
Click to expand...


That'll be £50 please mate


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2022)

Having to unfriend someone on Facebook because they are pure trash.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567945591413526528
Wow 😬


----------



## Dando (Sep 8, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567945591413526528
Wow 😬
		
Click to expand...

A Career ending tweet with any luck


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 8, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567945591413526528
Wow 😬
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, I used to like him too. Hope he get "Cancelled" now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			A Career ending tweet with any luck
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable.


----------



## Dando (Sep 8, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Jeez, I used to like him too. Hope he get "Cancelled" now.
		
Click to expand...

I bet he rolls out the “my account was hacked” excuse


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567945591413526528
Wow 😬
		
Click to expand...

Utter scum.
That certainly doesn't help race relations!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			A Career ending tweet with any luck
		
Click to expand...

We can but hope.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 8, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Jeez, I used to like him too. Hope he get "Cancelled" now.
		
Click to expand...

He’s definitely outdone Li Tissier here.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567945591413526528
Wow 😬
		
Click to expand...

Christ, what a classless buffoon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Christ, what a classless buffoon.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not a surprise with Sinclair- already lost one job for racist behaviour


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Having to unfriend someone on Facebook because they are pure trash.
		
Click to expand...

I lost a few during covid, one a relative. It's better not seeing the diatribes and the dross they post. It drags you down. Life's better without those people 👍


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I lost a few during covid, one a relative. It's better not seeing the diatribes and the dross they post. It drags you down. Life's better without those people 👍
		
Click to expand...

Life's better without Facebook!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I lost a few during covid, one a relative. It's better not seeing the diatribes and the dross they post. It drags you down. Life's better without those people 👍
		
Click to expand...

100%, I’ve blocked him for a month a few times but his latest outburst really has crossed a line. Funny thing is, when I heard about the Queen passing I expected to read what I did 😞


----------



## IanM (Sep 8, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Jeez, I used to like him too. Hope he get "Cancelled" now.
		
Click to expand...

But the folk who do the cancelling probably agree with the wally.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 8, 2022)

Slime said:



			Utter scum.
That certainly doesn't help race relations!
		
Click to expand...

He's got previous for not helping race relations.

https://news.sky.com/story/trevor-s...iving-and-racially-abusing-policeman-11193003

He was arrested for drink driving on 12 November when he was found to be two times over the limit.

*The football pundit asked the officer if he was being arrested because he was black, and then accused the police of racism before urinating in the police car.*

The father of four pleaded guilty to drink-driving and a racially aggravated public order offence.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 8, 2022)

The inability of certain forum members to refrain from posting disrespectful comments in memorial threads, both past and current.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 9, 2022)

After driving 330 miles back from Cornwall on Thursday (first long holiday drive in 4 years) I now realise that buying an in-car camera to record all the motorway idiots is a must. Two near hits from lunatics flying in and out of lanes in heavy traffic and rain.


----------



## Dando (Sep 9, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The inability of certain forum members to refrain from posting disrespectful comments in memorial threads, both past and current.
		
Click to expand...

If Putin can offer kind words then you’d think those forum members could as well


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2022)

The constant crying of some football fans over a game being postponed and the lack of awareness that some things are bigger than the sport


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The constant crying of some football fans over a game being postponed and the lack of awareness that some things are bigger than the sport
		
Click to expand...

Haven’t seen anyone crying buddy.
Do you have any links to these posts? 
Thanks in advance 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 10, 2022)

There is a collapsed Culvert down our lane and council have now closed the road as it's deemed unsafe . Means a 10 min extra travel time out to main road . Ok not too bad and know it needs repairing. Met with local County councillor and Highway's Liaison officer last Monday  and due to lots of excuses could be over a year before it's fixed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rear ended when coming out of golf club today, superficial damage but will need to get it checked as hade drop down tow bar


----------



## JSims (Sep 10, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Haven’t seen anyone crying buddy.
Do you have any* links to these posts*?
Thanks in advance 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

As a response to your pedantry....
He didn't state that it was on here!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 10, 2022)

We batch cook a lot 

Ran out of containers yesterday for the freezer so ordered 20 more to do the stuff we want for the week (freezers pretty full ATM)

Ordered same ones I always do

They have changed them so they don't match. Old lid's don't fit new one and same other way 

That's annoying


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 10, 2022)

JSims said:



			As a response to your pedantry....
He didn't state that it was on here! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 10, 2022)

JSims said:



			As a response to your pedantry....
He didn't state that it was on here! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Carlwm (Sep 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The constant crying of some football fans over a game being postponed and the lack of awareness that some things are bigger than the sport
		
Click to expand...

I'm really not convinced that the death of an old dear of old age, is reason to cancel anything.


----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			I'm really not convinced that the death of an old dear of old age, is reason to cancel anything.
		
Click to expand...


She was our Queen, for ####'s sake.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 10, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			I'm really not convinced that the death of an old dear of old age, is reason to cancel anything.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you feel the need to crave attention so badly?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			I'm really not convinced that the death of an old dear of old age, is reason to cancel anything.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 10, 2022)

She was our Queen, was much loved and will be sadly missed. But I really don't understand how or why cancelling stuff is actually a mark of respect? Especially when we're  lead to believe such is the kind of thing the Queen herself would not have wanted?


----------



## Carlwm (Sep 11, 2022)

I seem to have ruffled a few feathers but I stand by my opinion that there's never any need for "national mourning" to the point where things grind to a halt.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 11, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			I seem to have ruffled a few feathers but I stand by my opinion that there's never any need for "national mourning" to the point where things grind to a halt.
		
Click to expand...

You must be proud of yourself?

Do you like living under a bridge?


----------



## Dando (Sep 11, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			I seem to have ruffled a few feathers but I stand by my opinion that there's never any need for "national mourning" to the point where things grind to a halt.
		
Click to expand...

Opinions are like buttholes- everyone has one but some are messier than others and shouldn’t be aired in public


----------



## Yorkhacker (Sep 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			Opinions are like buttholes- everyone has one but some are messier than others and shouldn’t be aired in public
		
Click to expand...

Thief! I've been waiting to use that at the right time. Your version is poor though. It should be 'Opinions are like buttholes, we've all got one but we all think ours is the only one that doesn't stink'!


----------



## Mudball (Sep 11, 2022)

Tomatoes.. 

We have a few growing in the back garden... bumper crop this year.   Went to pick a few this morning, and looks like most of them have split.  Not sure if it is because of the weather we had.  @AmandaJR how are yours fairing.


Potatoes...  we planted them for the first time.. no idea when is the right time to harvest them?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 11, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Tomatoes..

We have a few growing in the back garden... bumper crop this year.   Went to pick a few this morning, and looks like most of them have split.  Not sure if it is because of the weather we had.  @AmandaJR how are yours fairing.


Potatoes...  we planted them for the first time.. no idea when is the right time to harvest them?
		
Click to expand...

We have a few split toms, yes weather, especially if they were in a greenhouse, just got too hot.

As for spuds
When the leaves start to die back, get in there and harvest 👍
So that’ll be now then


----------



## Mudball (Sep 11, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We have a few split toms, yes weather, especially if they were in a greenhouse, just got too hot.

As for spuds
*When the leaves start to die back*, get in there and harvest 👍
So that’ll be now then
		
Click to expand...

Very few leaves are wilting.... infact, i have a couple of flowers coming on!!.    looks like i might have been watering some weeds while the squirrels have eaten the spuds


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Very few leaves are wilting.... infact, i have a couple of flowers coming on!!.    looks like i might have been watering some weeds while the squirrels have eaten the spuds 

Click to expand...

That sounds painful...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 11, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Very few leaves are wilting.... infact, i have a couple of flowers coming on!!.    looks like i might have been watering some weeds while the squirrels have eaten the spuds 

Click to expand...

Yours might be a late variety. Defo watch the leaves that’s the sign 👍


----------



## bobmac (Sep 11, 2022)

Fox News YouTube videos or rather the comments section below them.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 11, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Tomatoes..

We have a few growing in the back garden... bumper crop this year.   Went to pick a few this morning, and looks like most of them have split.  Not sure if it is because of the weather we had.  @AmandaJR how are yours fairing.


Potatoes...  we planted them for the first time.. no idea when is the right time to harvest them?
		
Click to expand...

Yes some have split. I think it's the extreme temperature and erratic watering - as in sudden downpours rather than my efforts  

Agree with Phil about spuds - overground foliage starts to die back then stick a fork in and see what you've got. First year for me doing this stuff and I literally squealed with delight when my first spuds were unearthed!


----------



## Piece (Sep 11, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			I'm really not convinced that the death of an old dear of old age, is reason to cancel anything.
		
Click to expand...

There you go Forum, sage advice. When an old person dies in your family or close to you, don't cancel your four-ball or that Pizza Express reservation to show that you really have no respect at all. 👍


----------



## Dando (Sep 11, 2022)

People who put their sat nav/phones in the middle of the windscreen


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 11, 2022)

Large "hand luggage" bags on planes.... People are so entitled these days.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 11, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			Large "hand luggage" bags on planes.... People are so entitled these days.
		
Click to expand...

As much as I agree, the airlines need to start following their own regulations & measuring them, either at check in or taking them off passengers at the gate.


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			As much as I agree, the airlines need to start following their own regulations & measuring them, either at check in or taking them off passengers at the gate.
		
Click to expand...

Flying back from Faro with Easyjet a couple of weeks ago that happened to three passengers who were made to put their bags into the measuring boxes. After a lot of hassle two made it but the third got stung with a 40 euro excess baggage charge.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 12, 2022)

Bulb statement.. 

I thought they were going to freeze it.  Also, they have about 350 quid in credit from me already.   So whats happening


----------



## Neilds (Sep 12, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Bulb statement..

I thought they were going to freeze it.  Also, they have about 350 quid in credit from me already.   So whats happening

View attachment 44298

Click to expand...

The prices are capped, not frozen and the amounts banded around in the press are for an average house - whatever that is!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2022)

People who demand your services and constantly remind you about your appointment only to go missing when it comes to paying the invoice🤬🤬


----------



## Mudball (Sep 12, 2022)

Remortgage... (Santander)

Current rate >> 1.29%
New Rate >> (min) 3.19%


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 12, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Remortgage... (Santander)

Current rate >> 1.29%
New Rate >> (min) 3.19%
		
Click to expand...

OUCH. Is it least fixed for 5 years for a bit of security? Got 6 year left on my 10 year fix


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			People who demand your services and constantly remind you about your appointment only to go missing when it comes to paying the invoice🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...


I'm an instant payer of tradesmen invoices having seen how much damage the big builders did to smaller suppliers/trades, but getting to the point where Im going to delay paying the invoices for as long as the works been delayed from the agreed date soon!!!!

Not saying this is you but a lot of over promisers and under delivers lately!!!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 12, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Remortgage... (Santander)

Current rate >> 1.29%
New Rate >> (min) 3.19%
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, part of that seems worse because of how low your current rate is. Have not seen many that low for some time with most being between 1.99% and 2.49% over the last year or so. 3.19% if it is a decent fixed rate is not bad.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 12, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			People who demand your services and constantly remind you about your appointment only to go missing when it comes to paying the invoice🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Always pay tradeesmen on the day I receive the invoice. With trades as busy as they are at the moment, they will always be inclined to accept work from those that pay on time and having a phone full of numbers for all of the essential tradesmen who you can trust is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 12, 2022)

The clown shouting at the Royals in Edinburgh a few minutes ago, I did chortle a bit when he got dragged away though.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 12, 2022)

My builders are slow. The removal of large decking, 10 ton of ground fill with mot and trench for footings for a retaining wall done in a day last Tuesday. Since then they’ve managed to concrete the footings and lay three layers of breeze blocks for the wall and dug a hole to repair a drain. 
At this rate they must be on minimum wage.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 12, 2022)

GB72 said:



			To be fair, part of that seems worse because of how low your current rate is. Have not seen many that low for some time with most being between 1.99% and 2.49% over the last year or so. 3.19% if it is a decent fixed rate is not bad.
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			OUCH. Is it least fixed for 5 years for a bit of security? Got 6 year left on my 10 year fix
		
Click to expand...

Rechecked... 
3.19 .. 2 yr tracker (not even touching it)
3.39... 2 yr fixed 
3.44..  5 yr fixed

all come with 999 fees


----------



## GB72 (Sep 12, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Rechecked...
3.19 .. 2 yr tracker (not even touching it)
3.39... 2 yr fixed
3.44..  5 yr fixed

all come with 999 fees
		
Click to expand...

Seems about right. Bearing in mind base rate increases etc then those rates are not unreasnoble. The sub 2% rates pretty much disappeared last year and I suspect we are not far away from anything below 4% being a good deal. At least we are not on the 12-13% rates of the 1990s.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 12, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Rechecked... 
3.19 .. 2 yr tracker (not even touching it)
3.39... 2 yr fixed 
3.44..  5 yr fixed

all come with 999 fees
		
Click to expand...

Is be straight on that 5 year fix and begging for another 10 year 

Rates only going one way ATM will be a long time if ever before we see what we have had again


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			I'm an instant payer of tradesmen invoices having seen how much damage the big builders did to smaller suppliers/trades, but getting to the point where Im going to delay paying the invoices for as long as the works been delayed from the agreed date soon!!!!

Not saying this is you but a lot of over promisers and under delivers lately!!!
		
Click to expand...

I understand that its a 2way issue and things don't always go according to plan.

Often Builders will tell you one thing but the tradesman wont know or can't meet what the builder has told the punter. 

I stopped working for builders a while ago, everyone i've ever worked for has never made a penny on the jobs, i'm amazed how they trade🤷🏼🤦🏼‍♂️🙄


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Always pay tradeesmen on the day I receive the invoice. With trades as busy as they are at the moment, they will always be inclined to accept work from those that pay on time and having a phone full of numbers for all of the essential tradesmen who you can trust is worth its weight in gold.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and those who pay upon invoice will be looked after when their boiler breaks down in height of winter, whilst Mr lucan who is ignoring the bill will be kept on the "if i get chance to" list.


----------



## fundy (Sep 12, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I understand that its a 2way issue and things don't always go according to plan.

Often Builders will tell you one thing but the tradesman wont know or can't meet what the builder has told the punter.

I stopped working for builders a while ago, everyone i've ever worked for has never made a penny on the jobs, i'm amazed how they trade🤷🏼🤦🏼‍♂️🙄
		
Click to expand...


no builder involved, im talking about trades im employing directly on my house who cant deliver on the dates they promise time and time again sadly. inability to communicate properly just makes it worse too (not something you have an issue with haha)

as for not making a penny, plenty of margin in these jobs, too much on most of them for my liking!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			no builder involved, im talking about trades im employing directly on my house who cant deliver on the dates they promise time and time again sadly. inability to communicate properly just makes it worse too (not something you have an issue with haha)

as for not making a penny, plenty of margin in these jobs, too much on most of them for my liking!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2022)

Irritation one: Trying to speak to an insurance company who "apparently appreciate my business,  but not enough to answer the phone"

Irritation  two: receiving a letter from a bank that I don't bank with, and finding out some scrote scammer has opened an account in my name ! Got it blocked !


----------



## Mudball (Sep 12, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Is be straight on that 5 year fix and begging for another 10 year

Rates only going one way ATM will be a long time if ever before we see what we have had again
		
Click to expand...

I am thinking of the 5 yr too..   we have been overpaying on our current one, and so the new one is just below the 5yr one.  So financially, it still works.

The window of opportunity is very small, since BoE was to announce another rather hike last week but put it on hold till the morning.  So i will be on the blower to them tomorrow


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Electric vehicles that crawl along 60 mph roads at 35 mph. GTFOOTW.


----------



## IanM (Sep 12, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Electric vehicles that crawl along 60 mph roads at 35 mph. GTFOOTW.
		
Click to expand...

Give it 10 mins,  they'll be parked on the side of the road with a flat battery.


----------



## drdel (Sep 12, 2022)

Finance (bank) website rejected password. Requested email to reset new one is provided ! Called their 'chat line' 5 min with an AI system then another 15min 'wait for an 'agent'.

Another 45 minutes of repeating issues then told they can't sort it I must ring their helpline. 20minutes in queue with auto voice saying use the chat line!

Finally speak to a person and repeat request for email link to reset  password.  Agent says he can sort it. 

So a total time of nearly 90 minutes and you'll not be surprised to know the website reports "wrong password '.

I'm off to the shed to play with the 12bore!!!


----------



## IanM (Sep 12, 2022)

drdel said:



			Finance (bank) website rejected password. Requested email to reset new one is provided ! Called their 'chat line' 5 min with an AI system then another 15min 'wait for an 'agent'.

Another 45 minutes of repeating issues then told they can't sort it I must ring their helpline. 20minutes in queue with auto voice saying use the chat line!

Finally speak to a person and repeat request for email link to reset  password.  Agent says he can sort it.

So a total time of nearly 90 minutes and you'll not be surprised to know the website reports "wrong password '.

I'm off to the shed to play with the 12bore!!!
		
Click to expand...

I was once working with an organisation where I had to explain why "password resets/lockouts " shouldn't only be available via their intranet!


----------



## IanM (Sep 12, 2022)

Films / dramas that jump around chronologically !  Annoying


----------



## bobmac (Sep 13, 2022)

Drivers who, for some reason, see a road sign that states ''ROAD AHEAD CLOSED'' and think it doesn't apply to them.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 13, 2022)

Just moved into our new house.  Before we moved out of our old one, we full cleaned the house, emptied all the bins and made sure everything was as clean as it could be before we moved out.  We get to our new house, and they had not cleaned it, all the bins were full of rubbish, junk left in the garage and all the rooms to clean.  We didn't expect it to be spotless, but they could have made an effort.  My missus is stressed up enough as is with the house move, without coming to the house and have to clean everything before we put anything in the cupboards.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 13, 2022)

We were on holiday for a week between leaving our old house and moving into our new one.  We spent a week in Kirkby Lonsdale, which was nice, but WHY do people think that once they're on holiday they are invulnerable?  They can walk in the middle of the road, cross without looking, chatting in the middle of the road, etc.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 13, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Drivers who, for some reason, see a road sign that states ''ROAD AHEAD CLOSED'' and think it doesn't apply to them.
		
Click to expand...

to be fair around here you will see the sign and you have to continue but its 90% of the time a side road thats closed and the road your on is fine


----------



## bobmac (Sep 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			to be fair around here you will see the sign and you have to continue but its 90% of the time a side road thats closed and the road your on is fine
		
Click to expand...

I know but there are no side roads, just a short road with a sign saying closed on it with a big digger where the road used to be.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 13, 2022)

fundy said:



			no builder involved, im talking about trades im employing directly on my house who cant deliver on the dates they promise time and time again sadly. inability to communicate properly just makes it worse too (not something you have an issue with haha)

as for not making a penny, plenty of margin in these jobs, too much on most of them for my liking!!!
		
Click to expand...

Feel your pain 

Had a tradesman booked in for yesterday, 3 hour job 

Booked in July suppose to come between 9-3

By 1 hadn't heard so called .. someone had moved the booking for tomorrow (today) sorry is 0830 ok? Yeah that's fine these things happen 

0830 comes .. no sign 
09:00 comes no sign or call 
Called him 09:15 sorry just had to go supplier on the way to you now 

Still not here


----------



## Piece (Sep 13, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Drivers who, for some reason, see a road sign that states ''ROAD AHEAD CLOSED'' and think it doesn't apply to them.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes it doesn't, when you need home access


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2022)

One of the lads, a policeman who’s been going through a tough time recently.
Apparently he got caught drink driving last night 🙈
What a stupid idiot, that’s his career down the toilet.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Sep 13, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			She's 96 and her health hasn't been the best recently, as you might expect for someone of 96, and has been withdrawing from public appearances that in previous years she would never have missed. Having recently lost her husband of over 70 years it wouldn't surprise me if she's held on to get to the Platinum Jubilee and now goes rapidly downhill. I hope I'm wrong but I'd be surprised if she sees out the year.
		
Click to expand...

Accurate prediction of the year prize!


----------



## Yorkhacker (Sep 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is a feeling that’s going to be one of her last public appearances 

But you only have to look at the Queen Mum and how well she kept going so whilst I can see her reducing her duties dramatically I don’t think she will pass away this year and think she will pass 100
		
Click to expand...

#ShouldhavelistenedtoColchesterFC


----------



## bobmac (Sep 13, 2022)

Piece said:



			Sometimes it doesn't, when you need home access 

Click to expand...

I know that too but there are only 10 houses on the road, 5 on each side and I'm second from the end, nearest the roadworks.
So when a car that isn't owned by anyone on the street comes passed my house, turns round and goes back the same way it's just come from, they've ignored the sign.
I won't bother next time.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 13, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Drivers who, for some reason, see a road sign that states ''ROAD AHEAD CLOSED'' and think it doesn't apply to them.
		
Click to expand...

Tell.me about it 😪


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 13, 2022)

No helpline for Change.org


----------



## Rooter (Sep 13, 2022)

Tesco.

Specifically, home delivery.

We were due our weekly shopping delivery on Sunday afternoon. My wife and I had to pop out, so we left 15yr old daughter in charge of getting the frozen stuff away when they turned up.

Nope, you have to be 18 to accept groceries apparently! zero alcohol, zero paracetamol, or anything remotely interesting. Get home to ring them, as it's Sunday, they can't come back again, and I can't go and collect it. The only thing they can do is cancel it, and replace the order for delivery on Monday.

The only slot for delivery on a Monday is 10-11 PM! Now, I am normally in bed by 10 as I am an early bird!! 11:10, no shopping. Go online to track the driver "Delivered".
WTF? called them up, driver shortage, it was canceled hours ago and they should have phoned me to tell me....

So cue this morning nipping to the corner shop for overpriced essentials for lunch boxes, eventually home delivery call and it's ready for me to collect, no driver slots to deliver...

So I finally have my shopping, it cost me over 500 quid as each time they canceled the order, they replaced and advise a refund in 5-7 days...


----------



## Rooter (Sep 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			One of the lads, a policeman who’s been going through a tough time recently.
Apparently he got caught drink driving last night 🙈
What a stupid idiot, that’s his career down the toilet.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds similar to a mate of mine, he got caught having sex with a patient. He has obviously been sacked.

It's such a shame, he was a cracking vet.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 13, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Tesco.

Specifically, home delivery.

We were due our weekly shopping delivery on Sunday afternoon. My wife and I had to pop out, so we left 15yr old daughter in charge of getting the frozen stuff away when they turned up.

Nope, you have to be 18 to accept groceries apparently! zero alcohol, zero paracetamol, or anything remotely interesting. Get home to ring them, as it's Sunday, they can't come back again, and I can't go and collect it. The only thing they can do is cancel it, and replace the order for delivery on Monday.

The only slot for delivery on a Monday is 10-11 PM! Now, I am normally in bed by 10 as I am an early bird!! 11:10, no shopping. Go online to track the driver "Delivered".
WTF? called them up, driver shortage, it was canceled hours ago and they should have phoned me to tell me....

So cue this morning nipping to the corner shop for overpriced essentials for lunch boxes, eventually home delivery call and it's ready for me to collect, no driver slots to deliver...

So I finally have my shopping, it cost me over 500 quid as each time they canceled the order, they replaced and advise a refund in 5-7 days...

Click to expand...

Got to love some delivery issues. Most of the people who deliver to me are great but had a DPD delivery last week, tracking it on line, got 4 stops before my one then started heading away. Then it pings up as attempted to deliver and I am not in. It was late, probably end of his max driving time and I understand that so why not say so. Then get a message to say was going to drop it at my local DPD pick up point and listed one that was over 40 miles away near the depot. Then get a message to say that was delayed and it would be another 48 hours before it was dropped at the drop off point 40 miles away. Luckily the company recalled the delivery and posted me a new item by royal mail.


----------



## Piece (Sep 13, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Sounds similar to a mate of mine, he got caught having sex with a patient. He has obviously been sacked.

It's such a shame, he was a cracking vet.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Sep 13, 2022)

I can understand this but....
DVSA have suspended operations on Monday so people can do whatever they need to do during the funeral. 
The poor sods who booked their driving tests 6 months ago and will have to wait at least another month or 2 before a slot can be found for them..possibly more..
There will be tears...


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Sounds similar to a mate of mine, he got caught having sex with a patient. He has obviously been sacked.

It's such a shame, he was a cracking vet.
		
Click to expand...

Burned


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 13, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			We were on holiday for a week between leaving our old house and moving into our new one.  We spent a week in Kirkby Lonsdale, which was nice, but WHY do people think that once they're on holiday they are invulnerable?  They can walk in the middle of the road, cross without looking, chatting in the middle of the road, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Well you are in Cumbria with a hell of a lot of tourists. We have just been to Bowness today and could not believe how busy it was. Think yourself lucky there were no sheep on the road.

I feel for you and your wife moving and finding such a mess. It is so stressful to move house and it just shows that everybody does not have the same standards as you do.

Hope it soon gets sorted and the house exceeds expectations.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 13, 2022)

11am one the twins comes back from group. Throws up like rest of day 

4pm eldest back from school throwing up 

9pm I'm throwing up 

Respect to the youngest twin ... She's going strong lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2022)

Next door are having their driveway done. They’ve gone to work and apparently I’m expected to provide electricity and drinks for them. That won’t be happening then.


----------



## fundy (Sep 14, 2022)

Well the shower tray has come out, and it wont be going back in........

Now to try and get the manufacturer to get us another one yesterday lol


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 14, 2022)

Had to take the dog to the vets last week with a limp, £56 for painkillers and he was chasing a squirrel as soon as we got home, fair enough they obviously worked.
Today his eye is massive and seems like there's something bulging out, booked in for 16.45 😓


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 14, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Had to take the dog to the vets last week with a limp, £56 for painkillers and he was chasing a squirrel as soon as we got home, fair enough they obviously worked.
Today his eye is massive and seems like there's something bulging out, booked in for 16.45 😓
		
Click to expand...

Oh bloody hell - good luck. Hope it's minor (the ailment and the bill)...


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh bloody hell - good luck. Hope it's minor (the ailment and the bill)...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda. Vet said he must've caught it on something but no scratch or anything. Checked his ears too, £112 for eye drops and ear drops. Good job he's amazing.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Next door are having their driveway done. They’ve gone to work and apparently I’m expected to provide electricity and drinks for them. That won’t be happening then.
		
Click to expand...

What!? I’m currently getting mine done,  I’ve left them a set of house keys and the garage keys to lock their tools away when done. That’s what you do isn’t it or am I odd?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 14, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			What!? I’m currently getting mine done,  I’ve left them a set of house keys and the garage keys to lock their tools away when done. That’s what you do isn’t it or am I odd?
		
Click to expand...

When we had our loft done the builders were grateful we made them drinks, let them use the loo etc he said so many of our customers make us hire a portacabin .. seriously? 

Normally now when I get workers in for short job I'll just eat them lunch aswell 

Some people are just strange about their loos


----------



## fundy (Sep 14, 2022)

Bare minimum trades get use of the facilities, drink and biscuits! The better they are the better they are looked after. Sparkies got taken to the pub at the end of their work day a couple of times


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			When we had our loft done the builders were grateful we made them drinks, let them use the loo etc he said so many of our customers make us hire a portacabin .. seriously?

Normally now when I get workers in for short job I'll just eat them lunch aswell

Some people are just strange about their loos
		
Click to expand...

I remember some years ago a builder telling me (who does a lot of work in London) his men installed a new bathroom suite for a wealthy customer, and one of them used said loo. She went mental when she found out. They had to take it out and replace with new. 
Another wealthy, might have been the same one, had a new kitchen installed, and didn't like the colour and she told him to take it out and put another one in! 
He said, what am I supposed to do with it. She said you can have it, take it home with you! 
I suppose when you have the funds you can have whatever you like! 
As long as its the right colour and unused. 😵😭


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 14, 2022)

fundy said:



			Bare minimum trades get use of the facilities, drink and biscuits! The better they are the better they are looked after. Sparkies got taken to the pub at the end of their work day a couple of times 

Click to expand...

Just basic manners isn't it. As soon as they come in I offer them a drink.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 14, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Just basic manners isn't it. As soon as they come in I offer them a drink.
		
Click to expand...

Drink, biscuits, ask them how they are, confirm details of the job or works that day and let them crack on.

Lots of middle class professional types who are full of their own self importance  look down on trades people.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 14, 2022)

Shouldn't just be done for tradespeople coming into the home. During the summer we put two litre bottles of orange squash and blackcurrant squash in the freezer on the morning our bins are due to be emptied, and then take them out to the binmen when they come round. In the winter we'll normally either do them a flask of soup or tea.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 14, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Drink, biscuits, ask them how they are, confirm details of the job or works that day and let them crack on.

Lots of middle class professional types who are full of their own self importance  look down on trades people.
		
Click to expand...

I look up to them, I'm bloody useless at it all.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2022)

Nearly 3 years work putting together a planning application for a social  clubhouse and 31 flats. All done with the full cooperation of the town planners, and changes they asked for made without question. Go to planning committee with a recommendation from the planning officer to approve, and what do they do ? 


Yes - reject the scheme out of hand 😣😣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Just basic manners isn't it. As soon as they come in I offer them a drink.
		
Click to expand...




BiMGuy said:



			Drink, biscuits, ask them how they are, confirm details of the job or works that day and let them crack on.

Lots of middle class professional types who are full of their own self importance  look down on trades people.
		
Click to expand...

If they're in my house, doing work for me, then they'll get all of that.

But I'll be damned if I'm having my working day disrupted pandering to the whims of the neighbour from hell's itinerant driveway contractors because she's gone into the office to avoid the noise and disruption and left them without electricity & water.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 15, 2022)

My local to my work barber is now mandatory booking and payment in advance. Including tip.

I've always tipped generously but this switch to doing it advance does not feel right.

I just want in and out as fast as possible. No chat. The faster and less talking there is the higher my tip goes.  So now I'm going to be sitting in that infernal chair, talking about a holiday I have no interest in, and privately fuming that I've already paid the tip,  it's going to be slower than I want and I'm just going to walk away with a cheery "Perfect, thanks, see you again" and hating what he's done.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 15, 2022)

Filler episodes on TV series. The series is going well, building to the end of series conclusion then they stick in a couple of filler episodes that do not advance the plot but seem to serve no purpose other than to bolster the number of episodes in the series to the amount that the TV company wants. Amercian shows with 20 plus episodes in a series are the worst for this.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 15, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			If they're in my house, doing work for me, then they'll get all of that.

But I'll be damned if I'm having my working day disrupted pandering to the whims of the neighbour from hell's itinerant driveway contractors because she's gone into the office to avoid the noise and disruption and left them without electricity & water.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah no doubt, no way is that fair.


----------



## Piece (Sep 15, 2022)

My local Sport Direct store has reopened a few doors down. It is modern, but unfortunately, nowhere near as good. Less stock, less choices.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 15, 2022)

My local pub opening on Monday from 10.45 until 2.00 so as people can drop in and meet up to 'pay their respects'. What a load of rubbish. There is a 2 minute silence with the rest of the country at the war memorial in the village, the church has various things organised and these are all perfectly reasonable ways to pay your respects. The pub does no even have a TV to show the funeral. This is a cash grab plain and simple as people are at home all day with nothing else open. Hell, even Weatherspoons can work out that it is a good idea to close for the day. I will let the landlord know my feelings on this as think it is wrong (other opinions do exist and this only has to rile me to make a post).


----------



## Piece (Sep 15, 2022)

In the on-line electronic queue, trying to get Silverstone F1 2023 tickets. I've got to half-way least four times, then keep getting knocked back to one-third


----------



## chellie (Sep 15, 2022)

Job adverts - don't change the title from Administrator to Office Junior the day after I've applied for it and then reject me. At my age I wouldn't have applied for an Office Junior role At least I'd only had to send my CV in and not complete a massive application form!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			In the on-line electronic queue, trying to get Silverstone F1 2023 tickets. I've got to half-way least four times, then keep getting knocked back to one-third 

Click to expand...

Are they still applying surge prices to this so the the bigger the demand, the more you pay. Getting bumped out of the queue could prove expensive.


----------



## Piece (Sep 15, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Are they still applying surge prices to this so the the bigger the demand, the more you pay. Getting bumped out of the queue could prove expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are 

And as I type, message appears..."Technical Error, please wait a moment"  EDIT: Now "resolved", but still only ~40%. Silverstone Twitter is on fire with  punters


----------



## fundy (Sep 15, 2022)

Jobsworth customer service agents


----------



## GB72 (Sep 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			Yes they are 

And as I type, message appears..."Technical Error, please wait a moment"  EDIT: Now "resolved", but still only ~40%. Silverstone Twitter is on fire with  punters
		
Click to expand...

That is one of my random irritations, surge pricing. Both with sporting events and bands, it is now not enough to simply work out the cost of an event, work out a reasonable profit and then charge a set amount per ticket. Oh no, now we need an alogorythm working out how desperate people are to be at an event and then workout exactly how much cash can be gouged out of the average punter. Really not good at all and all it has done has taken all of the worst aspects of scalping and price gouging from the old resale market that were banned and applied them to the standard selling of tickets. Oh, and do not let bands etc conviince you that it is the venue or anyone else that is making them do it, it is their call.


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2022)

Not booked a long enough break and a few places that have statics to rent on the way home have ramped up the prices as it’s a bank holiday


----------



## Piece (Sep 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			Yes they are 

And as I type, message appears..."Technical Error, please wait a moment"  EDIT: Now "resolved", but still only ~40%. Silverstone Twitter is on fire with  punters
		
Click to expand...

Managed to get tickets, , 10 mins before they shut the site down until tomorrow, due to "issues".


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 15, 2022)

€250 for Ryder Cup tickets. Was hoping to take the wife for her birthday weekend like we did in Paris, not at that price.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			€250 for Ryder Cup tickets. Was hoping to take the wife for her birthday weekend like we did in Paris, not at that price.
		
Click to expand...

Miles out from Rome Centre as well I believe.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Miles out from Rome Centre as well I believe.
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't even got as far as checking that when I saw the price. They'll sell out easily so guess they can charge what they like.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 15, 2022)

This horrible stomach bug ..

4/5 of us taken out

Me and eldest woke up fine today, Mrs in bed all day really bad 

Eldest just woken up and coated the bathroom..so much for her being better bless her


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			This horrible stomach bug ..

4/5 of us taken out

Me and eldest woke up fine today, Mrs in bed all day really bad

Eldest just woken up and coated the bathroom..so much for her being better bless her
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like noru virus - grim...hope you're all on the mend soon.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Sounds like noru virus - grim...hope you're all on the mend soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda, it does seem like it 

Luckily the twins are fine and have been for days now so my mum keeps taking them out to keep them away from the house 

Eldest is ofc full of life and like nothing happened lol my wife on other hand can't get out of bed again by looks bless her .. 

Time to clean!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 16, 2022)

Insurance renewals for car and cat....
They want more to insure the cat.
World's insane........


----------



## GB72 (Sep 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Insurance renewals for car and cat....
They want more to insure the cat.
World's insane........
		
Click to expand...

Cars are easier to repair than cats when something goes seriously wrong.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Insurance renewals for car and cat....
They want more to insure the cat.
World's insane........
		
Click to expand...

Plus, you are likely to accept the cash to get a new one and get rid of the old one if something happens to the car and the repair is costly, less likely so with the cat.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 16, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Cars are easier to repair than cats when something goes seriously wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Cats are cheaper to replace though!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 16, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Cars are easier to repair than cats when something goes seriously wrong.
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			Plus, you are likely to accept the cash to get a new one and get rid of the old one if something happens to the car and the repair is costly, less likely so with the cat.
		
Click to expand...

Shut up!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 16, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Cats are cheaper to replace though!
		
Click to expand...

Cats are irreplaceable. Mine have cost a fortune over the years but would never have swapped them for a newer model.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 16, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Cats are irreplaceable. Mine have cost a fortune over the years but would never have swapped them for a newer model.
		
Click to expand...

It's other owners probably think the same ..😅


----------



## Slab (Sep 16, 2022)

Corded ear bud headphones, there's a 50/50 chance that when I pick up one side to put into my ear it'll be the correct one i've chosen for that ear (left or right)..... so why is it never the correct one


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			Corded ear bud headphones, there's a 50/50 chance that when I pick up one side to put into my ear it'll be the correct one i've chosen for that ear (left or right)..... so why is it never the correct one 

Click to expand...

You know they have L and R on them ... Or maybe a colour code


----------



## Slab (Sep 16, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			You know they have L and R on them ... Or maybe a colour code
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its a size 3 font though in a subtle colour that doesn't stand out very well. Basically I bought crap heaphones


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2022)

'Obviously' and 'basically', the two most overused superfluous words in the English language.


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			'Obviously' and 'basically', the two most overused superfluous words in the English language.
		
Click to expand...

Literally neither are in the top 1


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			Yeah its a size 3 font though in a subtle colour that doesn't stand out very well. Basically I bought crap heaphones 

Click to expand...


dob of tippex or similar on one of them


----------



## Rooter (Sep 16, 2022)

Wordle.

Broke my 64 day streak.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Wordle.

Broke my 64 day streak.
		
Click to expand...

Me, my wife, and my mum & dad all failed on it today. I'd have sworn it's not even a word, never heard it before.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Me, my wife, and my mum & dad all failed on it today. I'd have sworn it's not even a word, never heard it before.
		
Click to expand...

I know it with an 'ing' ending from my cooking days. ie a 



Spoiler: spoiler



Paring knife


 had never heard of it like todays wordle though...


----------



## Imurg (Sep 16, 2022)

Took me 6 goes but kept the streak of 238 intact..


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2022)

Drivers who ignore the massive KEEP CLEAR road markings  on the floor only to block a junction.....imbecile's


----------



## cliveb (Sep 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			Corded ear bud headphones, there's a 50/50 chance that when I pick up one side to put into my ear it'll be the correct one i've chosen for that ear (left or right)..... so why is it never the correct one 

Click to expand...

In a similar vein, USB A connectors: there are only two ways they can be inserted, so why does it always take THREE attempts to get them in?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			Corded ear bud headphones, there's a 50/50 chance that when I pick up one side to put into my ear it'll be the correct one i've chosen for that ear (left or right)..... so why is it never the correct one 

Click to expand...

Our old neighbours had identical twin girls. Statistically I should've been able to guess their names correctly 50% of the time. So why did I get it wrong 75% of the time?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 16, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Our old neighbours had identical twin girls. Statistically I should've been able to guess their names correctly 50% of the time. So why did I get it wrong 75% of the time?
		
Click to expand...

My twins aren't identical .. people still get their names wrong 

Hell I even get them wrong and call them their older sisters name 

Hey you child number 3 yes please assist


----------



## fundy (Sep 17, 2022)

No water, yet again


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Drivers who ignore the massive KEEP CLEAR road markings  on the floor only to block a junction.....imbecile's
		
Click to expand...

It is possible to be "caught out " though😀. Traffic moving then sudden unexpected stop!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 17, 2022)

I've always struggled with blocked ears....I was going to get something done before covid but since then it's been on the back burner..
In the last month I've almost lost hearing in my right ear and about half in my left so, yesterday, the were "suctioned"..and now I can hear perfectly for the first time in 3 or 4 years..

The irritation? 

How the hell does anyone sleep in this world..it's so noisy!!
And I thought my driver had a fairly muted sound - nearly burst my eardrums 
The noise is unbearable 😖


----------



## chrisd (Sep 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I've always struggled with blocked ears....I was going to get something done before covid but since then it's been on the back burner..
In the last month I've almost lost hearing in my right ear and about half in my left so, yesterday, the were "suctioned"..and now I can hear perfectly for the first time in 3 or 4 years..

The irritation?

How the hell does anyone sleep in this world..it's so noisy!!
And I thought my driver had a fairly muted sound - nearly burst my eardrums 
The noise is unbearable 😖
		
Click to expand...

Pardon!


----------



## fundy (Sep 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I've always struggled with blocked ears....I was going to get something done before covid but since then it's been on the back burner..
In the last month I've almost lost hearing in my right ear and about half in my left so, yesterday, the were "suctioned"..and now I can hear perfectly for the first time in 3 or 4 years..

The irritation?

How the hell does anyone sleep in this world..it's so noisy!!
And I thought my driver had a fairly muted sound - nearly burst my eardrums 
The noise is unbearable 😖
		
Click to expand...

WHAT DID YOU SAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 17, 2022)

I can give you 2 the number for a really good ear suction treatment....sounds like you need it..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 17, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Pardon!
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			WHAT DID YOU SAY!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me, that's my job; Imurg says it's always me...


----------



## Piece (Sep 17, 2022)

Smoke alarm chirping at 3am. Wants a new battery.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I've always struggled with blocked ears....I was going to get something done before covid but since then it's been on the back burner..
In the last month I've almost lost hearing in my right ear and about half in my left so, yesterday, the were "suctioned"..and now I can hear perfectly for the first time in 3 or 4 years..

The irritation?

How the hell does anyone sleep in this world..it's so noisy!!
And I thought my driver had a fairly muted sound - nearly burst my eardrums 
The noise is unbearable 😖
		
Click to expand...

Must be a Ping, it actually did my head in hitting it 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 18, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Must be a Ping, it actually did my head in hitting it 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it’s louder than a ping… 😉


----------



## bobmac (Sep 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			And I thought my driver had a fairly muted sound - nearly burst my eardrums 
The noise is unbearable 😖
		
Click to expand...

You should try hitting it out of the middle


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 18, 2022)

bobmac said:



			You should try hitting it out of the middle  

Click to expand...

It’s Imurg, not Fragger… 😉


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2022)

Of all the great things we see about the British public 

Without fail if the shops aren't opening the next day everyone loses their minds 

They will open Tuesday peeps don't worry!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 18, 2022)

Went into Newcastle today and paid for parking via an app. Just as I pressed pay I realised that the car saved was mine and we were in my wife's. Had to set up her car and pay again 😡


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Of all the great things we see about the British public

Without fail if the shops aren't opening the next day everyone loses their minds

They will open Tuesday peeps don't worry!
		
Click to expand...

Dropped into local Lidl on way home from golf ,just 3 loaves left and fruit and veg cleaned out 🤔


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Dropped into local Lidl on way home from golf ,just 3 loaves left and fruit and veg cleaned out 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Was there any bog roll is the question?


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Was there any bog roll is the question?
		
Click to expand...

😄 yeah plenty


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Of all the great things we see about the British public

Without fail if the shops aren't opening the next day everyone loses their minds

They will open Tuesday peeps don't worry!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chellie (Sep 18, 2022)

Damn Type 1 diabetes. GD had a great time at the junior session today at the club. Took her on the back nine so she could get some holes in. We played the Par 3 10th, which she double bogeyed then her levels plummeted and we had to walk off!


----------



## Slab (Sep 19, 2022)

Bit of a confrontation with stray dog(s) when out for a jog on the beach yesterday, have to start carrying an old golf club again


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 19, 2022)

chellie said:



			Damn Type 1 diabetes. GD had a great time at the junior session today at the club. Took her on the back nine so she could get some holes in. We played the Par 3 10th, which she double bogeyed then her levels plummeted and we had to walk off!
		
Click to expand...

A woman I row with has Type 1 and spent some time talking to her about it yesterday morning. She said it's the last thing she thinks about before sleep and the first thing she thinks about when she wakes up. Tough to live with for sure.


----------



## chellie (Sep 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			A woman I row with has Type 1 and spent some time talking to her about it yesterday morning. She said it's the last thing she thinks about before sleep and the first thing she thinks about when she wakes up. Tough to live with for sure.
		
Click to expand...

There are some things now which make it easier for her but it's definitely changed her


----------



## Slime (Sep 19, 2022)

Slab said:



			Bit of a confrontation with stray dog(s) when out for a jog on the beach yesterday, *have to start carrying an old golf club again*

Click to expand...

..................... or jog with someone slower than you?


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 19, 2022)

chellie said:



			There are some things now which make it easier for her but it's definitely changed her

Click to expand...

Yes Ali has a sensor on her arm connected to a pump? Still has to think so much about what/when she eats etc. Can't be easy.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 19, 2022)

Flicking through the music channels on Sky and noticed there is one playing Christmas songs 😱😱😱😱


----------



## BrianM (Sep 19, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Flicking through the music channels on Sky and noticed there is one playing Christmas songs 😱😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

Should this not be in gladden the heart 😂😂


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 19, 2022)

Gents/Ladies, unless golf pays your wages it is not that important. Yesterday I played for the scratch team in a final away at Yeovil, we lost. Yes, we were disappointed at the time, but as a team we have won this competition a few times before so it was easier to accept the loss. That is not the random irritation. Today I learned that one of our players lost his mum in a car crash whilst he was representing our club at golf. He didn’t find out until later yesterday evening, a couple of hours after returning home. I played golf with his step dad last Friday and am absolutely gutted at the moment. I found out the sad news  this afternoon during the Queen’s funeral. A very emotional day for me for more than one reason. A few tears have been shed for both.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 20, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Should this not be in gladden the heart 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Not before Mrs BiM’s birthday, no, because I get all sorts of earache over it like it’s my fault, 😳🙄


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 20, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Gents/Ladies, unless golf pays your wages it is not that important. Yesterday I played for the scratch team in a final away at Yeovil, we lost. Yes, we were disappointed at the time, but as a team we have won this competition a few times before so it was easier to accept the loss. That is not the random irritation. Today I learned that one of our players lost his mum in a car crash whilst he was representing our club at golf. He didn’t find out until later yesterday evening, a couple of hours after returning home. I played golf with his step dad last Friday and am absolutely gutted at the moment. I found out the sad news  this afternoon during the Queen’s funeral. A very emotional day for me for more than one reason. A few tears have been shed for both.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 20, 2022)

My poor wife, getting off the bus on her way to work there was a man holding a gun threatening to kill himself

shes a bit shaken

not a way to start a tuesday


----------



## Rooter (Sep 20, 2022)

Lost 2 sky channels, phoned sky to moan about it, and they said something has knocked the dish slightly, engineer will be with me 5th October.


Cue me getting out my ladder and some iphone app that knows better!!





I now have zero channels.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Lost 2 sky channels, phoned sky to moan about it, and they said something has knocked the dish slightly, engineer will be with me 5th October.


Queue me getting out my ladder and some iphone app that knows better!!





I now have zero channels.
		
Click to expand...

Legend......


----------



## Rooter (Sep 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Legend......

Click to expand...

I have now however sped up my engineer to this Friday! I might even still be alive by the time they arrive!


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			My poor wife, getting off the bus on her way to work there was a man holding a gun threatening to kill himself

shes a bit shaken

not a way to start a tuesday
		
Click to expand...

Wow that’s not nice. Hope she’s ok


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2022)

Replacement shower tray arriving with a corner chipped, one side dented and not straight and at least 4 scratches to the top.

No shower, no bathroom floor, no toilet continues for several weeks longer now it seems


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2022)

fundy said:



			Replacement shower tray arriving with a corner chipped, one side dented and not straight and at least 4 scratches to the top.

No shower, no bathroom floor, no toilet continues for several weeks longer now it seems 

Click to expand...

Well, you never seem to have any water so........


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Well, you never seem to have any water so........

Click to expand...

We have the cloudy, several days post no water version currently!

All the fire brigades fault of course, not Anglian Waters though!!!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 20, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Wow that’s not nice. Hope she’s ok
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, she's ok I believe just shaken

I'm working all day and won't be home until 9 so will catch up fully then

She can't use her phone at work much so getting drip fed when she is on a break or lunch


----------



## Dando (Sep 20, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Lost 2 sky channels, phoned sky to moan about it, and they said something has knocked the dish slightly, engineer will be with me 5th October.


Cue me getting out my ladder and some iphone app that knows better!!





I now have zero channels.
		
Click to expand...

Well done! 🤣


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 20, 2022)

Wife started a new job earlier this month, 2 days a week in the office max was agreed. 
They're calling everyone back in now for 5 days and there isn't enough space on the car park.
So the job search starts again, what archaic nonsense, companies insisting on 5 days a week arses on seats will have no decent staff left soon.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 20, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Wife started a new job earlier this month, 2 days a week in the office max was agreed.
They're calling everyone back in now for 5 days and there isn't enough space on the car park.
So the job search starts again, what archaic nonsense, companies insisting on 5 days a week arses on seats will have no decent staff left soon.
		
Click to expand...

this country is brilliant at flogging a dead horse and just doing the same thing over and over because "it works"

I was hoping covid would address this and bring a bit of change

in london the tube ran in the peak at 120% full, what would have been wrong with hybrid working and running at 80% full? then a lot of the expansion projects wouldnt be needed could just improve whats there

then you have offices trying to call people back? why?

im now hoping the energy crisis will level mindset a bit.. change the way we think about energy but alas i dont think it will


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 20, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Flicking through the music channels on Sky and noticed there is one playing Christmas songs 😱😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

But they are showing Christmas movies and have been doing so since about July


----------



## Slime (Sep 20, 2022)

The amount of acronyms used, especially in the footy thread, because I can't be bothered to look them all up.


----------



## DaveR (Sep 20, 2022)

Does anyone pay attention to the quiet zone signs on trains anymore?


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 20, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Lost 2 sky channels, phoned sky to moan about it, and they said something has knocked the dish slightly, engineer will be with me 5th October.


Cue me getting out my ladder and some iphone app that knows better!!





I now have zero channels.
		
Click to expand...

 you need to do this one these  ways

(just like an aerial) get some one to watch the TV whist you move the dish 
Have the tv outside where you can see it 
By a  dish alignment meter e.g

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tatoonly-G...694712&sprefix=satellite+meter,aps,437&sr=8-2

they are easy to use. Just remember the power comes from the Sky box but is low voltage.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 20, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Wife started a new job earlier this month, 2 days a week in the office max was agreed.
They're calling everyone back in now for 5 days and there isn't enough space on the car park.
So the job search starts again, what archaic nonsense, companies insisting on 5 days a week arses on seats will have no decent staff left soon.
		
Click to expand...

Well at least she has a job.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 20, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Well at least she has a job.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, shut up and be grateful worker scum.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			this country is brilliant at flogging a dead horse and just doing the same thing over and over because "it works"

I was hoping covid would address this and bring a bit of change

in london the tube ran in the peak at 120% full, what would have been wrong with hybrid working and running at 80% full? then a lot of the expansion projects wouldnt be needed could just improve whats there

then you have offices trying to call people back? why?

im now hoping the energy crisis will level mindset a bit.. change the way we think about energy but alas i dont think it will
		
Click to expand...

My company hasn't put anything in place for my team but I know others have. Just common sense really, absolutely nobody needs to commute upwards of an hour for a job they've been trusted to do from home for 2 years.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2022)

We're into that time of year where it's lovely and warm in the day time and then freezing cold as soon as the sun's down. Wife touted the possibility of sticking the heating on for an hour, but we've agreed to try and get out of the habit what with the impending energy bill armageddon. Evening jumpers at the ready.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 20, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			My company hasn't put anything in place for my team but I know others have. Just common sense really, absolutely nobody needs to commute upwards of an hour for a job they've been trusted to do from home for 2 years.
		
Click to expand...

Unless that job relies on shared knowledge and as a consequence the standard of everyone’s output has gone down.  

It also might provide some employment for those in child care who have been sacked as some of those working from home seem to consider that they can do a full time job and provide full time child care…


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We're into that time of year where it's lovely and warm in the day time and then freezing cold as soon as the sun's down. Wife touted the possibility of sticking the heating on for an hour, but we've agreed to try and get out of the habit what with the impending energy bill armageddon. Evening jumpers at the ready.
		
Click to expand...

this exactly for me is a positive of the current situation 

gas was so cheap (and efficient) for years that people just got used to shoving the heating on.. 

im not talking lets go back to ice on the windows inside but pushing back as much as possible helps the pain in the bill

we have hoddies hanging up downstairs that we put on in the evening if its cold (we dont get as cold so havent yet)

always try to not put the heating on until after october half term (first week nov) and off again by easter 

however having kids has changed that a bit, the wife and I walk round in shorts much more times of the year than we should if we put it on for them. but since the AC that doubles as a heat pump I put them on for the girls so they keep toasty


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 20, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Yeah, shut up and be grateful worker scum.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I wouldn't go that far! 

Looking at it from a company point of view, they must have good reason for doing so.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Unless that job relies on shared knowledge and as a consequence the standard of everyone’s output has gone down. 

It also might provide some employment for those in child care who have been sacked as some of those working from home seem to consider that they can do a full time job and provide full time child care…
		
Click to expand...

I had one when I had line management responsibilities that told me in her 121 that her wfh day would always need to be a Thursday as she was cancelling childcare....


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 20, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Wow, I wouldn't go that far!

Looking at it from a company point of view, they must have good reason for doing so.
		
Click to expand...

Micro management and owning the building at a guess.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We're into that time of year where it's lovely and warm in the day time and then freezing cold as soon as the sun's down. Wife touted the possibility of sticking the heating on for an hour, but we've agreed to try and get out of the habit what with the impending energy bill armageddon. Evening jumpers at the ready.
		
Click to expand...

Same here….. got the Mrs tucked up in an Aldi heated throw. Hope to keep the heating off for a few more weeks! 

Still hoping to get a Log burner installed before Christmas 🤞🏻


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 20, 2022)

Quality street tubs reduced from 650g to 600g


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We're into that time of year where it's lovely and warm in the day time and then freezing cold as soon as the sun's down. Wife touted the possibility of sticking the heating on for an hour, but we've agreed to try and get out of the habit what with the impending energy bill armageddon. Evening jumpers at the ready.
		
Click to expand...

I came close on Monday until I reminded myself I was still wearing a lightweight short sleeve shirt and a very thin jumper.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 21, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Quality street tubs reduced from 650g to 600g
		
Click to expand...

in 2006


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2022)

Don't know if anyone still plays Heardle (like Wordle but it's guess the intro of a song) but since Spotify took it over it's been awful. Instead of well-known songs they just pick some piece of rubbish that presumably has a million clicks by 15-year-olds, that regular people have absolutely no chance of guessing correctly. I used to enjoy but I haven't got one right in a week now.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't know if anyone still plays Heardle (like Wordle but it's guess the intro of a song) but since Spotify took it over it's been awful. Instead of well-known songs they just pick some piece of rubbish that presumably has a million clicks by 15-year-olds, that regular people have absolutely no chance of guessing correctly. I used to enjoy but I haven't got one right in a week now.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I still do it sometimes but agree to often I don't have a clue. Have you tried actorle ?
https://actorle.com/


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 21, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Wife started a new job earlier this month, 2 days a week in the office max was agreed. 
They're calling everyone back in now for 5 days and there isn't enough space on the car park.
So the job search starts again, what archaic nonsense, companies insisting on 5 days a week arses on seats will have no decent staff left soon.
		
Click to expand...

We had a team meeting in the office yesterday, 1st one since covid although I have been to the office myself a dozen or so times in the last couple of years. The boss provided lunch and said we shall be working from home for the foreseeable. We just have to have a team meeting in the office once every three months😁 This will save me a fortune as going to the office is a 60 mile round trip.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Receiving an audit report from a 3rd party consultant employed by our client on one of our projects.

I didn’t even know such a thing was being undertaken. Which is irritating on its own.

But, as these companies do. They have issued the report to every man and his dog. Again irritating.

Said report is, as expected, full of major non conformities and claims that unless rectified immediately, the whole project is at risk of failure and possibly the world might explode. Again, rather irritating.

But it gets better. Knowing the company that has done the report quite well. I knew this was more than likely their generic report. And it was! They haven’t tailored it to suit the specific requirements of this particular project. 

So I’ve had to spend the morning defending our position and spelling out to them why what we have produced is correct, and why their report is wrong.

A complete waste of my time.


----------



## Dando (Sep 21, 2022)

more than an irritation but having to take evasive action to avoid the 2 flat bed trucks and a corsa who decided not to wait at a set of traffic lights and cross the central grass verge to drive down the wrong side of the road


----------



## Neilds (Sep 21, 2022)

All the kerfuffle about Philip Schofield and Holly Willoughby and whether they did or didn't jump a queue.  People are wanting them sacked and publicly flogged - they didn't seem too bothered when they turned up drunk for the show after the awards ceremonies


----------



## Dando (Sep 21, 2022)

Neilds said:



			All the kerfuffle about Philip Schofield and Holly Willoughby and whether they did or didn't jump a queue.  People are wanting them sacked and publicly flogged - they didn't seem too bothered when they turned up drunk for the show after the awards ceremonies
		
Click to expand...

they're starting their own business - we jump any queue.com


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 21, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Receiving an audit report from a 3rd party consultant employed by our client on one of our projects.

I didn’t even know such a thing was being undertaken. Which is irritating on its own.

But, as these companies do. They have issued the report to every man and his dog. Again irritating.

Said report is, as expected, full of major non conformities and claims that unless rectified immediately, the whole project is at risk of failure and possibly the world might explode. Again, rather irritating.

But it gets better. Knowing the company that has done the report quite well. I knew this was more than likely their generic report. And it was! They haven’t tailored it to suit the specific requirements of this particular project.

So I’ve had to spend the morning defending our position and spelling out to them why what we have produced is correct, and why their report is wrong.

A complete waste of my time.
		
Click to expand...

Bet it felt good putting them straight though?


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Bet it felt good putting them straight though?
		
Click to expand...

Hell yes. I had my Jeremy Clarkson smug face on when I pressed send.

I’ve previous experience with this company, so I was extra smug 😁


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 21, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Receiving an audit report from a 3rd party consultant employed by our client on one of our projects.

I didn’t even know such a thing was being undertaken. Which is irritating on its own.

But, as these companies do. They have issued the report to every man and his dog. Again irritating.

Said report is, as expected, full of major non conformities and claims that unless rectified immediately, the whole project is at risk of failure and possibly the world might explode. Again, rather irritating.

But it gets better. Knowing the company that has done the report quite well. I knew this was more than likely their generic report. And it was! They haven’t tailored it to suit the specific requirements of this particular project.

So I’ve had to spend the morning defending our position and spelling out to them why what we have produced is correct, and why their report is wrong.

A complete waste of my time.
		
Click to expand...

I obviously know nothing about your business, but this sounds like a "Non job" 
scenario. 
Am I close? 😉


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 21, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Receiving an audit report from a 3rd party consultant employed by our client on one of our projects.

I didn’t even know such a thing was being undertaken. Which is irritating on its own.

But, as these companies do. They have issued the report to every man and his dog. Again irritating.

Said report is, as expected, full of major non conformities and claims that unless rectified immediately, the whole project is at risk of failure and possibly the world might explode. Again, rather irritating.

But it gets better. Knowing the company that has done the report quite well. I knew this was more than likely their generic report. And it was! They haven’t tailored it to suit the specific requirements of this particular project.

So I’ve had to spend the morning defending our position and spelling out to them why what we have produced is correct, and why their report is wrong.

A complete waste of my time.
		
Click to expand...

We get these sometimes and as you say they are infuriating,  especially when the client buys into them 100%. Emails normally say “see comments below by xxx, please respond immediately” copied into all and sundry, So like you say, you end up spending half a day deconstructing their report justifying your own work…. Makes me angry just thinking about it! 😁


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 21, 2022)

The level of health and safety required to protect those starved of common sense and blessed with the highest levels of fugtardary know to mankind!

Advised by Starbucks on a recent road trip that they cannot serve my cinnamon swirls warm as one of the (insert all sorts here) staff had recently burnt their hand on hot icing.

Q) - did they not use the serving tongs?
A) - we don’t know. 

Q) - were they not given basic training as to the risk of hot sugar when inducted?
A) - I can’t recall.

Q) - if they burn themselves on my latte does that mean you’ll be serving everything cold and the customer will need to microwave it themselves!
A) - now you’re just being silly.

Q) - ok, so the customer is being silly but the person who clearly picked up hot food with their hands avoiding all hygiene and h&s standards wasn’t but now because of them I can’t have my swirl warm.
A) - sir do you want the swirl or not?

Q) - Yes and I want it bloody warmed.  Can I speak to the manager.
A) - sir, I am the manager.

FUGTARD, absolute fugtardary of the highest level.

On the plus side it’s only effected any franchised outlets on the a303 because the level of risk does not spread nationwide 😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 21, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			I obviously know nothing about your business, but this sounds like a "Non job"
scenario.
Am I close? 😉
		
Click to expand...

Closer than a coat of paint.


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2022)

Utter scumbags who tried to defraud my dad 

Makes the 3rd damaged shower tray trivial.......


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2022)

Amanda Holden


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			Amanda Holden
		
Click to expand...

Any particular reason or just for being Amanda Holden?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2022)

Getting up at 6.30 am to go to the gym 
Early grave for me it seems


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Any particular reason or just for being Amanda Holden?
		
Click to expand...

It’s the endless articles about her and the fact she thinks she’s so great


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			It’s the endless articles about her and the fact she thinks she’s so great
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, the power of self-promotion.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			It’s the endless articles about her and the fact she thinks she’s so great
		
Click to expand...

Amanda Holden, brought to you by the Yahoo home page 🙈


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Amanda Holden, brought to you by the Yahoo home page 🙈
		
Click to expand...

The early 2000s have called and want their browser back 😂


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The early 2000s have called and want their browser back 😂
		
Click to expand...

Give him time, his dial up connection is a bit slow 🤣


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			Give him time, his dial up connection is a bit slow 🤣
		
Click to expand...

And now his Mrs wants to use the phone🤣🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The early 2000s have called and want their browser back 😂
		
Click to expand...

I have to go there for my emails 🙈


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I have to go there for my emails 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Is it not a pain having to go into Beamish every day to pick them up?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is it not a pain having to go into Beamish every day to pick them up? 

Click to expand...

At least I get to see all the Amanda Holden clickbait 😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 22, 2022)

Tesco 

Been late a lot over the summer for our deliveries. Not ideal , but driver shortages are understable when it's the summer 

Slot is 4-5 today 

Got txt 10am your order is running late be with you by 17:35 thought that's not awful but we select 4-5 for a reason.

Another just txt now 

Be with you by half 7

Seriously .. just ridiculous

I use Tesco for work deliveries aswell and they are never late , just our one that can't seem to sort it out


----------



## fundy (Sep 22, 2022)

The Energy Price Guarantee for anyone on heating oil resulting to a whole £100 whilst the oil companies make hay. How much has the price cap knocked off gas bills for the average house? Utterly disgusting and not close to being equivalent despite what they say

I would complain to my MP but seriously, when its Nadine Dorries, whats the point!!!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 22, 2022)

fundy said:



			The Energy Price Guarantee for anyone on heating oil resulting to a whole £100 whilst the oil companies make hay. How much has the price cap knocked off gas bills for the average house? Utterly disgusting and not close to being equivalent despite what they say

I would complain to my MP but seriously, when its Nadine Dorries, whats the point!!!
		
Click to expand...

I am not as worried. Heating oil fluctuates more and can go from a good price, to an awful once and back again in a fortnight. Also get the £400 bill contributions still that only needs to cover electric and so with the various payments, I reckon we have received enough to cover half to three quarters of a tank of oil on my tank which is about 1/3 to a half a year of supply, enough to get through the winter. OK, helps that I am still on a fixed electric rate and so any payments received go straight in the oil tank.


----------



## fundy (Sep 22, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I am not as worried. Heating oil fluctuates more and can go from a good price, to an awful once and back again in a fortnight. Also get the £400 bill contributions still that only needs to cover electric and so with the various payments, I reckon we have received enough to cover half to three quarters of a tank of oil on my tank which is about 1/3 to a half a year of supply, enough to get through the winter. OK, helps that I am still on a fixed electric rate and so any payments received go straight in the oil tank.
		
Click to expand...


Lets hope everyone on heating oil is on fixed price electricity contracts then and excuse the government from actually delivering the equivalent help to those on mains gas


----------



## GB72 (Sep 22, 2022)

fundy said:



			Lets hope everyone on heating oil is on fixed price electricity contracts then and excuse the government from actually delivering the equivalent help to those on mains gas
		
Click to expand...

Not excusing anyone. Oil price increases are not in the same league as gas and are going down. Been steady at about 88p a litre for most of the year after a short doubling of the price in Februray.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 22, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Tesco

Been late a lot over the summer for our deliveries. Not ideal , but driver shortages are understable when it's the summer

Slot is 4-5 today

Got txt 10am your order is running late be with you by 17:35 thought that's not awful but we select 4-5 for a reason.

Another just txt now

Be with you by half 7

Seriously .. just ridiculous

I use Tesco for work deliveries aswell and they are never late , just our one that can't seem to sort it out
		
Click to expand...

Is it the same driver when they're late? I used to have Tesco deliveries and it was always the same guy when they were late. Nice enough guy but just took ages to get the stuff from the van to the door. In the end I asked the store not to send him on our deliveries again - felt bad but it was getting ridiculous, and irritating!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 22, 2022)

fundy said:



			The Energy Price Guarantee for anyone on heating oil resulting to a whole £100 whilst the oil companies make hay. How much has the price cap knocked off gas bills for the average house? Utterly disgusting and not close to being equivalent despite what they say

I would complain to my MP but seriously, when its Nadine Dorries, whats the point!!!
		
Click to expand...

The lack of "protection" for those on heating oil has long been an irritation for me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 22, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Is it the same driver when they're late? I used to have Tesco deliveries and it was always the same guy when they were late. Nice enough guy but just took ages to get the stuff from the van to the door. In the end I asked the store not to send him on our deliveries again - felt bad but it was getting ridiculous, and irritating!
		
Click to expand...

Na different drivers every time 

Apparently they do a lot more of the local area now out of the one hub and each van used to do 10 orders now it's 15 

No room for delays 

The wife wanted to stop getting them because of it, the one week she was out ofc they were bang on time lol


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 22, 2022)

eBay idiots who bid on collection only items, win and then say it's to far for them to collect 🤯🤯🤯


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2022)

Mrs BiM has a Seat Ibiza with a reversing camera, which she says is a waste of time.

She is currently driving my Seat Leon and is not impressed that it doesn't have a reversing camera.  She is also not impressed that mine doesn't have a handbrake and that she has to put a key in the ignition.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 22, 2022)

Sainsbury's instant porridge packs of 10, now contain 8. Sneaky.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Sep 22, 2022)

"Thrown"


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2022)

A petition to sack Holly & Phil. Jesus Christ, really? So many things we should be angry about as a nation but this isn't one of them. Just the latest distraction. Nothing worse than missing the opportunity for a good old queue. Give me strength.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A petition to sack Holly & Phil. Jesus Christ, really? So many things we should be angry about as a nation but this isn't one of them. Just the latest distraction. Nothing worse than missing the opportunity for a good old queue. Give me strength.
		
Click to expand...

This is Britain mate, queue jumping is right up there with Murder and kiddy fiddling. 😁

(People really do need to get a grip though but social media is full of angry inadequates)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 23, 2022)

£500 for a clock repair.


----------



## Slab (Sep 23, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			£500 for a clock repair. 

Click to expand...

Its a sign of the times I guess


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 23, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			£500 for a clock repair. 

Click to expand...

If it’s a £1000+ clock / heirloom then it’s undoubtedly worth it

If it’s a £150 job from Argos then not 👍


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 23, 2022)

Slab said:



			Its a sign of the times I guess
		
Click to expand...

No need for you to chime in! 😁


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 23, 2022)

Slab said:



			Its a sign of the times I guess
		
Click to expand...

Should set alarm bells ringing…


----------



## Slab (Sep 23, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			No need for you to chime in! 😁
		
Click to expand...




GreiginFife said:



			Should set alarm bells ringing…
		
Click to expand...


Easy fellas, hands off ok


----------



## Neilds (Sep 23, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			£500 for a clock repair. 

Click to expand...

Get on Repair Shop, Steve will do a great job for free - and you will get on the telly box.  Win, Win


----------



## Slab (Sep 23, 2022)

I guess my irritation is that I didn't make my first reply to dft to ask if it was second hand?

Damit 😔


----------



## RichA (Sep 23, 2022)

In the spirit of the original post in this thread, people who don't understand "data protection" or hide behind it to avoid doing their job properly. 
I'm struggling to order heating oil for my elderly mother-in-law from her usual supplier, even though I'm paying for it. "You aren't the customer so I can't discuss her account with you."
I don't want to discuss the account, just buy some of your product.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 23, 2022)

Slab said:



			I guess my irritation is that I didn't make my first reply to dft to ask if it was second hand?

Damit 😔
		
Click to expand...

Antique and the wife's.
Repair is just about the value of the clock.
Worth £200 scrap parts.

Update safely home after 60-mile journey.
Good news.....only cost £490.
Bad news.... discovered a large hawthorn spike in my car tyre. Frightened to take it out.


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 23, 2022)

Dog owners.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 23, 2022)

Badly designed bus lanes 

Run to about 3 car lengths from a right hand turn at a 4 way junction where the straight over go together so right hand turn have a queue 

Cant drive straight up bus lane anymore because times changed and blocked by poles to product cyclists


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 23, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			Dog owners.
		
Click to expand...

All of them?


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2022)

Those who prefer people over dogs


----------



## Dando (Sep 23, 2022)

The M25 - it’s the Patrick Read of roads


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2022)

Bloody cat, or at least the illness the poor thing has.
She has some form of cat dementia and is now forgetting she was fed 10 minutes ago 😯


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			All of them? 

Click to expand...

Not all, but a lot.

* My family have had approx 12 dogs over the years ... So I'm not anti dog, but I think the standard of ownership has decreased in line with how selfish and inconsiderate people have become these days.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 23, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			Not all, but a lot.

* My family have had approx 12 dogs over the years ... So I'm not anti dog, but I think the standard of ownership has decreased in line with how selfish and inconsiderate people have become these days.
		
Click to expand...

Probably true, but also so many lockdown dogs with clueless owners who couldn't attend puppy classes etc (think the owners learn more than the dogs sometimes).


----------



## drdel (Sep 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Probably true, but also so many lockdown dogs with clueless owners who couldn't attend puppy classes etc (think the owners learn more than the dogs sometimes).
		
Click to expand...

I grew up in the S West and I and most of my mates' families had dogs and cats. We didn't need puppy classes or any sort of intravention to bring up well behaved and disciplined dogs.

It's the self centred owners who will not give up their time and interact with their pets that cause behavioural issues when the dog is unsure of its place in the 'pack'.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 24, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			Not all, but a lot.

* My family have had approx 12 dogs over the years ... So I'm not anti dog, but I think the standard of ownership has decreased in line with how selfish and inconsiderate people have become these days.
		
Click to expand...

We just visited our new puppy last night for the final time until we take her home next Sunday. We won't be part of those people who have irritated you.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 24, 2022)

drdel said:



			I grew up in the S West and I and most of my mates' families had dogs and cats. We didn't need puppy classes or any sort of intravention to bring up well behaved and disciplined dogs.

*It's the self centred owners who will not give up their time and interact with their pets that cause behavioural issues when the dog is unsure of its place in the 'pack'.*

Click to expand...

We have waited until we have the time. And now we can't wait until she becomes part of our family (pack) next week.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 24, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Probably true, but also so many lockdown dogs with clueless owners who couldn't attend puppy classes etc* (think the owners learn more than the dogs sometimes)*.
		
Click to expand...

Probably most times!


----------



## cliveb (Sep 24, 2022)

Since we're now discussing pet behaviour...
How come our cat wouldn't dream of peeing or pooing in the wrong place, but thinks it's ok to puke up on the carpet or a sofa?


----------



## RichA (Sep 24, 2022)

I listen to Kisstory and was just made to feel old by the presenter saying that this great music lets you know how your parents felt to be raving in the 90s. 😳
My parents were in their 60s and I was the one doing the raving.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 24, 2022)

My car got rear ended today at a roundabout. No one hurt but the boot is goosed. Currently waiting for a recovery vehicle to take us home. 

Apparently, according to the angry man who drove into me, I'm the winner in this 🙄. No, I'm not a winner. I'm 120 miles from home with a boot that won't close and the rear end of my car is 6" shorter than it used to be. 

The only winners are the two motorcyclists I refused to take out on the roundabout who are still in one piece. Apparently, according to the angry man, I should have just gone, 'they'd have been okay'. Deep sigh.........(before anyone suggests it, no I didn't go on the roundabout and break, I didn't set off at all. He was watching the space, not me) 

Over to the insurance companies....


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My car got rear ended today at a roundabout. No one hurt but the boot is goosed. Currently waiting for a recovery vehicle to take us home.

Apparently, according to the angry man who drove into me, I'm the winner in this 🙄. No, I'm not a winner. I'm 120 miles from home with a boot that won't close and the rear end of my car is 6" shorter than it used to be.

The only winners are the two motorcyclists I refused to take out on the roundabout who are still in one piece. Apparently, according to the angry man, I should have just gone, 'they'd have been okay'. Deep sigh.........(before anyone suggests it, no I didn't go on the roundabout and break, I didn't set off at all. He was watching the space, not me)

Over to the insurance companies....
		
Click to expand...

No dash cam I assume?

From the way you describe it the angry fella doesn't have a leg to stand on, I'd you're stationary at a roundabout giving way to the right then surely the insurance companies can't see it any other way.

No whiplash etc?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 24, 2022)

Moving house.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 24, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			No dash cam I assume?

From the way you describe it the angry fella doesn't have a leg to stand on, I'd you're stationary at a roundabout giving way to the right then surely the insurance companies can't see it any other way.

No whiplash etc?
		
Click to expand...

No dash cam but hopefully it's a slam dunker. The guy knew this, hence part of his anger. The other part was just he was an aggressive, horrible individual. 

No whiplash, thankfully. It's really just inconvenience, assuming his details are correct as well. 

Next irritation. The insurance company who had me on hold for 52 minutes before ending the call. Rather than wait another hour we are on the train now, hire car can be sorted tomorrow. Poor service from the insurers.


----------



## Dando (Sep 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No dash cam but hopefully it's a slam dunker. The guy knew this, hence part of his anger. The other part was just he was an aggressive, horrible individual. 

No whiplash, thankfully. It's really just inconvenience, assuming his details are correct as well. 

Next irritation. The insurance company who had me on hold for 52 minutes before ending the call. Rather than wait another hour we are on the train now, hire car can be sorted tomorrow. Poor service from the insurers.
		
Click to expand...

Whiplash isn't always noticed straight away.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No dash cam but hopefully it's a slam dunker. The guy knew this, hence part of his anger. The other part was just he was an aggressive, horrible individual.

No whiplash, thankfully. It's really just inconvenience, assuming his details are correct as well.

Next irritation. The insurance company who had me on hold for 52 minutes before ending the call. Rather than wait another hour we are on the train now, hire car can be sorted tomorrow. Poor service from the insurers.
		
Click to expand...

Re the hire car; do you actually need the hire car; and can you evidence that fact?

There is a current issue amongst motorcycle insurers of pushing hire bikes onto motorcyclists who don’t actually need them as they have alternative transportation. The opposition insurance company refuses the hire charges and the hire company comes after you for the payment.  And they aren’t pleasant. 

Not suggesting you don’t need a hire car, just highlighting a dubious practice currently ongoing in one arm of the industry. My apologies if it doesn’t apply. 

I had my motorcycle hit and run whilst parked. I did the honest thing in letting them know and the grief I got from them trying to get me to have a hire bike was ridiculous. At one pointI asked them who was paying and was told it would be the other party. At which point my reply was along the lines of were you even Fraggering listening to me when I told you it was a hit and run? 

Good luck.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No dash cam but hopefully it's a slam dunker. The guy knew this, hence part of his anger. The other part was just he was an aggressive, horrible individual.

No whiplash, thankfully. It's really just inconvenience, assuming his details are correct as well.

Next irritation. The insurance company who had me on hold for 52 minutes before ending the call. Rather than wait another hour we are on the train now, hire car can be sorted tomorrow. Poor service from the insurers.
		
Click to expand...

Phone up his insurance instead and ask for a hire car, you’ll likely get one that day from enterprise. Your insurance may use an expensive third party to supply a hire car and could take longer plus his insurance will be keen to keep costs down.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 24, 2022)

The dollar parity… pound in free fall, will make holidays expensive (staycation is even more expensive). 

Stock markets are down big time, but all loses on my US stocks have been covered by the weaker gbp.. so quids in


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 24, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Re the hire car; do you actually need the hire car; and can you evidence that fact?

There is a current issue amongst motorcycle insurers of pushing hire bikes onto motorcyclists who don’t actually need them as they have alternative transportation. The opposition insurance company refuses the hire charges and the hire company comes after you for the payment.  And they aren’t pleasant.

Not suggesting you don’t need a hire car, just highlighting a dubious practice currently ongoing in one arm of the industry. My apologies if it doesn’t apply.

I had my motorcycle hit and run whilst parked. I did the honest thing in letting them know and the grief I got from them trying to get me to have a hire bike was ridiculous. At one pointI asked them who was paying and was told it would be the other party. At which point my reply was along the lines of were you even Fraggering listening to me when I told you it was a hit and run?

Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

We gave up today and got the train back. Who knows if we'd have ever got through. 

That is something to think about, thanks for the warning. I'm pretty sure we will need a hire car. We could manage at times but not for the whole period, aa man who collected the car estimated it will take 3 weeks all in all based on his current experience. What I won't do is take the Mickey. I don't need anything extravagant for a temporary car.

Insurer is closed now, form has been completed and sent in online. They will ring me tomorrow so I can think on this overnight. Thanks 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 24, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Phone up his insurance instead and ask for a hire car, you’ll likely get one that day from enterprise. Your insurance may use an expensive third party to supply a hire car and could take longer plus his insurance will be keen to keep costs down.
		
Click to expand...

Driver claimed not to have his insurance details. He was very aggressive so I didn't want to push it. Interestingly, the insurance form didn't need his insurance details, car reg, name and number were enough. I had those.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 24, 2022)

HID trying to sort out an automatic renewal subscription from.Norton which she has been paying for the last 5 years with out realising it 😡😡


----------



## Mudball (Sep 25, 2022)

Returning from London on Thurs night... bloody traffic jams everywhere even past 11 pm while the cabbie's meter was on full tilt.   Missed my train and had to take the 11:50 train instead of the 11:20 something.

What are all these people partying in London.. no cost of living crisis there.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 25, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Returning from London on Thurs night... bloody traffic jams everywhere even past 11 pm while the cabbie's meter was on full tilt.   Missed my train and had to take the 11:50 train instead of the 11:20 something.

What are all these people partying in London.. no cost of living crisis there.
		
Click to expand...

After a good night out I got a tube from Shepard Bush to Victoria intending to catch Gatwick Express, train canceled next one wasnt for 2 hours so got a taxi , traffic out of London was bad and meter was racking up, £150 later arrived at Gatwick, wouldn’t have been much difference if I waited for train😡


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Driver claimed not to have his insurance details. He was very aggressive so I didn't want to push it. Interestingly, the insurance form didn't need his insurance details, car reg, name and number were enough. I had those.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't you have The Hound with you?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 25, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Didn't you have The Hound with you?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. That would have been brilliant. Little angry man suddenly sees The Hound climb out of my car. If only..........


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. That would have been brilliant. Little angry man suddenly sees The Hound climb out of my car. If only..........
		
Click to expand...

Driving round some of the roads this way I went for dashcams a while ago

Least people can't deny what the video sees


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 25, 2022)

I could put this in gladden the heart but I started the issue on this thread......angry mans insurer just rang, they accept full liability, no fault on me. They will deal with the repairs, hire car etc. @Blue in Munich ,I raised the issue of the hirer trying to upgrade the car but apparently they can't do that without their approval, they just won't get paid for it. Big relief.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2022)

Roger Waters 🤬🤬🤬

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-63026101


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2022)

Hose pipe ban still in force. As an amateur car detailer, having the Audi as dirty as it is after 2 months of no jet washing is starting to grate. And no, a bucket wash is not the answer 😄


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2022)

Piece said:



			Hose pipe ban still in force. As an amateur car detailer, having the Audi as dirty as it is after 2 months of no jet washing is starting to grate. And no, a bucket wash is not the answer 😄
		
Click to expand...


drive to a mates who doesnt have a hose pipe ban in their area?


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2022)

fundy said:



			drive to a mates who doesnt have a hose pipe ban in their area?
		
Click to expand...

I have no mates 😁😉


----------



## cliveb (Sep 25, 2022)

Just moved house. Completed purchase on 20th. Three days later and the reduction in stamp duty would have saved us £2500


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2022)

Piece said:



			Hose pipe ban still in force. *As an amateur car detailer*, having the Audi as dirty as it is after 2 months of no jet washing is starting to grate. And no, a bucket wash is not the answer 😄
		
Click to expand...

I bet the inside's clean!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2022)

Piece said:



			Hose pipe ban still in force. As an amateur car detailer, having the Audi as dirty as it is after 2 months of no jet washing is starting to grate. And no, a bucket wash is not the answer 😄
		
Click to expand...

Williams Waterless Wash and Wax (4 x 1 L) + 2 x Triggers https://amzn.eu/d/hwudeL0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 25, 2022)

Moved in to a new rental property which has an American fridge freezer in the kitchen. As soon as you open the freezer door it starts beeping to let you know that the freezer door is open. I know it's open, I just opened it. I understand having an alarm that tells you the door isn't shut properly but there's no need for one that starts as soon as you open the door.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I could put this in gladden the heart but I started the issue on this thread......angry mans insurer just rang, they accept full liability, no fault on me. They will deal with the repairs, hire car etc. @Blue in Munich ,I raised the issue of the hirer trying to upgrade the car but apparently they can't do that without their approval, they just won't get paid for it. Big relief.
		
Click to expand...

Does your insurance company warranty their bodywork for an amount of time? That won’t apply if the other parties insurance co run the repair. Just remember they are doing this to help keep their costs down, not for you assistance.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 26, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Does your insurance company warranty their bodywork for an amount of time? That won’t apply if the other parties insurance co run the repair. Just remember they are doing this to help keep their costs down, not for you assistance.
		
Click to expand...

I'll investigate that today. Thanks for the tip 👍.

I'm not sure how much of the rear end was repairable and how much they will have to straight up replace. More new than repair I reckon so hopefully that shouldn't be something to mess up.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll investigate that today. Thanks for the tip 👍.

I'm not sure how much of the rear end was repairable and how much they will have to straight up replace. More new than repair I reckon so hopefully that shouldn't be something to mess up.
		
Click to expand...

Bit late I know. But in the event of a non fault accident, as a Mercedes owner you have access to their accident repair service.

Doesn’t touch your insurer and repairs are carried out by Merc themselves. you also get a like for like replacement in the meantime.

Hopefully there isn’t a next time but if there is, have a look. We used them when someone pulled out in front of HID on a roundabout. Was sorted inside 2 weeks and her “courtesy car” was a S350d, not bad 😁.

They do all the chasing down of repair and hire costs as the other insurer will want to keep costs down which may result in substandard work (which I have experienced in the past).

We also wanted to make sure that the paint was an exact match too, all whites are not created equally, especially pearlescent white.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 26, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Bit late I know. But in the event of a non fault accident, as a Mercedes owner you have access to their accident repair service.

Doesn’t touch your insurer and repairs are carried out by Merc themselves. you also get a like for like replacement in the meantime.

Hopefully there isn’t a next time but if there is, have a look. We used them when someone pulled out in front of HID on a roundabout. Was sorted inside 2 weeks and her “courtesy car” was a S350d, not bad 😁.

They do all the chasing down of repair and hire costs as the other insurer will want to keep costs down which may result in substandard work (which I have experienced in the past).

We also wanted to make sure that the paint was an exact match too, all whites are not created equally, especially pearlescent white.
		
Click to expand...

Even when I don't get it serviced by them? Worth knowing in future though.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Even when I don't get it serviced by them? Worth knowing in future though.
		
Click to expand...

I presume so, HIDs car hasn't even reached it's 1st service due date and they took it on.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 26, 2022)

10 minute of a team meeting about not walking up the ramp in the car park.


----------



## RichA (Sep 26, 2022)

On a 4 day course being trained on a new IT system. After 3.5 hours of waffle, including a presentation about how 10% of learning comes from listening, 20% from watching and 70% from doing, they finally let us loose on the system for the doing phase. System immediately crashes and we're sent on an early lunch break. 😐
Meanwhile, my actual work isn't getting done.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 26, 2022)

People claiming extreme hardship if they get more points on their license and get banned from driving for 6 months.  If you have 9 points for being caught speeding on 2 occasions, don't use your phone when driving, resulting in going through a red light.
A driving ban is meant to be a punishment and punishments cause hardship.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 26, 2022)

Neilds said:



			People claiming extreme hardship if they get more points on their license and get banned from driving for 6 months.  If you have 9 points for being caught speeding on 2 occasions, *don't use your phone when driving, resulting in going through a red light.*
A driving ban is meant to be a punishment and punishments cause hardship.
		
Click to expand...

You missed the bit about cutting up the officers in the police car that then stopped him and reported him. 

Should be looking at a considerably longer ban. 🤬🤬


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 26, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			You missed the bit about cutting up the officers in the police car that then stopped him and reported him.

Should be looking at a considerably longer ban. 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

I got cut up by a 2 unmarked cars , I gave them the finger and they fired up the lights in their grill and pulled me over , they soon backed down when I pointed out I had the whole event on camera😂🤣


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 26, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Tell.me about it 😪
		
Click to expand...

We've got one where I live. I drove up half a mile and nowhere was it shut. So people turning into roads that are supposedly closed must know where they are closed and how far into those roads they can go


----------



## Neilds (Sep 26, 2022)

Neilds said:



			People claiming extreme hardship if they get more points on their license and get banned from driving for 6 months.  If you have 9 points for being caught speeding on 2 occasions, don't use your phone when driving, resulting in going through a red light.
A driving ban is meant to be a punishment and punishments cause hardship.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t work for him


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 26, 2022)

Halfway through cutting an 8ft MDF board and I smelled a funny smell, next thing my circular saw motor goes foof with a puff of black smoke. 

No saw and a half cut board... brilliant!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2022)

Was on a stag in Liverpool at the weekend. Great time but I came back with a cold (two late nights out and not enough sleep I guess), a bad back and neck from a crash during go-karting, and about 4 pounds heavier. Getting too old for this sort of thing!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 27, 2022)

Picked up some semi skinned milk over the weekend ... They have changed the top to see through , which I get then can go on any milk and prob saves money / waste 

Pain when trying to quickly pick the milk out the line up


----------



## chellie (Sep 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 44545


Picked up some semi skinned milk over the weekend ... They have changed the top to see through , which I get then can go on any milk and prob saves money / waste

Pain when trying to quickly pick the milk out the line up
		
Click to expand...

It's for recycling purposes. Coloured caps can't be recycled into food grade packaging.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 44545


Picked up some semi skinned milk over the weekend ... They have changed the top to see through , which I get then can go on any milk and prob saves money / waste

Pain when trying to quickly pick the milk out the line up
		
Click to expand...

Two kinds of milk!  There's fancy for you...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 27, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Two kinds of milk!  There's fancy for you...    

Click to expand...

Blooming kids.

Just 3 more years!


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2022)

Picked up a small cold. Haven't had anything for a couple of years.


----------



## Slab (Sep 27, 2022)

Heard a bit of a factoid the other day....

Of the Toothbrushes made in the last 100 years (basically since they started making toothbrushes from plastic)... almost all of them still exist today

That's 1.2 trillion


----------



## IainP (Sep 27, 2022)

The RAC 🤨
Over the years, myself and family members have needed to use various local or national variations occasionally -  never anything as poor as this shambles based on current experience 😒


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 27, 2022)

Going to bed at 10 last night feeling a bit ropey. Wake up 30 mins later to rush to the loo for a 🤮. 10 mins later and I am back at the loo for fluid to gush from the other end 💩. This went on for the next three hours. To say I am tired is an understatement.


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 27, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Going to bed at 10 last night feeling a bit ropey. Wake up 30 mins later to rush to the loo for a 🤮. 10 mins later and I am back at the loo for fluid to gush from the other end 💩. This went on for the next three hours. To say I am tired is an understatement.
		
Click to expand...

Yuk!


----------



## Neilds (Sep 27, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Going to bed at 10 last night feeling a bit ropey. Wake up 30 mins later to rush to the loo for a 🤮. 10 mins later and I am back at the loo for fluid to gush from the other end 💩. This went on for the next three hours. To say I am tired is an understatement.
		
Click to expand...

Oversharing!!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 27, 2022)

Wow.

So I got a scan today at a local hospital. Was there only in march for another scan was free parking 

If I had known the charges I could have got the train and taken My time ... 

Not being tight over couple £1 they are charging £15!!!! That's disgusting


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 27, 2022)

Premier Inn website saying that (I've only checked Liverpool and Birmingham but my guess the rest will be the same) all their hotels are "Sold Out" on the second weekend of May 2023. Yeah right! They are waiting on the announcement on which city the Eurovision will be on at in that month, so have blocked all bookings until it's announced then will make a killing.


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2022)

Finally we have a shower tray to be installed again

Then the plumber decides nows a good time to tell me hes on holiday again and cant do it until hes back

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Premier Inn website saying that (I've only checked Liverpool and Birmingham but my guess the rest will be the same) all their hotels are "Sold Out" on the second weekend of May 2023. Yeah right! They are waiting on the announcement on which city the Eurovision will be on at in that month, so have blocked all bookings until it's announced then will make a killing.
		
Click to expand...

It will be Liverpool or Glasgow, just announced, so hopefully they will release the other cities now.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It will be Liverpool or Birmingham, just announced, so hopefully they will release the other cities now.
		
Click to expand...

Glasgow or Liverpool


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Glasgow or Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, absolutely correct. I was thinking about Crazyface post when I typed it. Doh

I've amended my post 👍


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My car got rear ended today at a roundabout. No one hurt but the boot is goosed. Currently waiting for a recovery vehicle to take us home.

Apparently, according to the angry man who drove into me, I'm the winner in this 🙄. No, I'm not a winner. I'm 120 miles from home with a boot that won't close and the rear end of my car is 6" shorter than it used to be.

The only winners are the two motorcyclists I refused to take out on the roundabout who are still in one piece. Apparently, according to the angry man, I should have just gone, 'they'd have been okay'. Deep sigh.........(before anyone suggests it, no I didn't go on the roundabout and break, I didn't set off at all. He was watching the space, not me)

Over to the insurance companies....
		
Click to expand...

 I was rear ended last year when I stopped (albeit a bit sharply ) for a red light. The guy who hit me  said I should have jumped them (straight across a double line of traffic)!!


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 27, 2022)

Neilds said:



			People claiming extreme hardship if they get more points on their license and get banned from driving for 6 months.  If you have 9 points for being caught speeding on 2 occasions, don't use your phone when driving, resulting in going through a red light.
A driving ban is meant to be a punishment and punishments cause hardship.
		
Click to expand...

You also missed the bit about the fact that he is worth around £100 million. 
Chauffeur anyone.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 27, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Going to bed at 10 last night feeling a bit ropey. Wake up 30 mins later to rush to the loo for a 🤮. 10 mins later and I am back at the loo for fluid to gush from the other end 💩. This went on for the next three hours. To say I am tired is an understatement.
		
Click to expand...

 norovirus??

There is a lot of it about according to our local news


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It will be Liverpool or Glasgow, just announced, so hopefully they will release the other cities now.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Glasgow would be in the hunt and also Liverpool. I wonder which will win. ...hmmmmm. It will be Glasgow. Bluddy miles away.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I thought Glasgow would be in the hunt and also Liverpool. I wonder which will win. ...hmmmmm. It will be Glasgow. Bluddy miles away.
		
Click to expand...

Train up from macclesfield, easy 🤩


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 27, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			norovirus??

There is a lot of it about according to our local news
		
Click to expand...

No idea what it was caused by. Not much fun though.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 28, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I thought Glasgow would be in the hunt and also Liverpool. I wonder which will win. ...hmmmmm. It will be Glasgow. Bluddy miles away.
		
Click to expand...


 A bit closer than Ukraine.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 28, 2022)

In the past few days both mine and the wife’s parents have separately asked if we would like to go on a family holiday with them in the summer. With siblings and their kids. Both have offered the bribe of them paying.

Absolutely flipping not. It’s worth whatever it costs me to go on a nice peaceful holiday. Chewing glass is a more appealing prospect.

The random irritation is them both playing the guilt trip card, that our siblings and other grandkids have said yes and would love it if we came.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 28, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			In the past few days both mine and the wife’s parents have separately asked if we would like to go on a family holiday with them in the summer. With siblings and their kids. Both have offered the bribe of them paying.

Absolutely flipping not. It’s worth whatever it costs me to go on a nice peaceful holiday. Chewing glass is a more appealing prospect.

The random irritation is them both playing the guilt trip card, that our siblings and other grandkids have said yes and would love it if we came.
		
Click to expand...

Can you not stay at a hotel down the road and meet up every few days. I have said to my family that I will go on holiday with them if we can have separate hotels.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			In the past few days both mine and the wife’s parents have separately asked if we would like to go on a family holiday with them in the summer. With siblings and their kids. Both have offered the bribe of them paying.

Absolutely flipping not. It’s worth whatever it costs me to go on a nice peaceful holiday. Chewing glass is a more appealing prospect.

The random irritation is them both playing the guilt trip card, that our siblings and other grandkids have said yes and would love it if we came.
		
Click to expand...

Ah the guilt trip card. I know it well. We are going away next year with the in-laws. Their paying but only for themsleves.. I'd rather that than my parents pay for us...it's a more pleasurable time. I love my parents dearly but if I go on holiday with my mother just no.

Of course the whiny voice starts how it's always that side going away with them etc etc 

Guilt trips .. constant


----------



## GB72 (Sep 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Ah the guilt trip card. I know it well. We are going away next year with the in-laws. Their paying but only for themsleves.. I'd rather that than my parents pay for us...it's a more pleasurable time. I love my parents dearly but if I go on holiday with my mother just no.

Of course the whiny voice starts how it's always that side going away with them etc etc

Guilt trips .. constant
		
Click to expand...

I know that one, since my dad passed, my mum has been dropping hints that she would like to go back to Antigua where she went with my dad. Love her to bits but I take 2 weeks off a year and I need to relax and do my my own thing and I do not need to be making sure my mum is having a good time as well. Selfish but true. We would alll fall out befire we got off the flght.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 28, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I know that one, since my dad passed, my mum has been dropping hints that she would like to go back to Antigua where she went with my dad. Love her to bits but I take 2 weeks off a year and I need to relax and do my my own thing and I do not need to be making sure my mum is having a good time as well. Selfish but true. We would alll fall out befire we got off the flght.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think we’d even make it to the flight 😂

We’ve been away with them before we had kids. I told both sets of parents to their faces it will never happen again. But they insist on bringing it up. 

In the past they have tried to be sneaky by messaging one of the kids first about it. That got stopped PDQ.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I know that one, since my dad passed, my mum has been dropping hints that she would like to go back to Antigua where she went with my dad. Love her to bits but I take 2 weeks off a year and I need to relax and do my my own thing and I do not need to be making sure my mum is having a good time as well. Selfish but true. We would alll fall out befire we got off the flght.
		
Click to expand...

My mum's here ATM to help with bathtime as wife's working late 

I was busy earlier, came home to my mum on phone to 111 as one the twins had bitten through a toy and may have eaten some pva style liquid.. 

Nothing to worry about in end but seriously just keep them alive please 

Then shopping comes and it's can I help..best thing to do..sit and have a cuppa. Stay out the way ..


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 29, 2022)

Haribo politics


----------



## drdel (Sep 29, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Ah the guilt trip card. I know it well. We are going away next year with the in-laws. Their paying but only for themsleves.. I'd rather that than my parents pay for us...it's a more pleasurable time. I love my parents dearly but if I go on holiday with my mother just no.

Of course the whiny voice starts how it's always that side going away with them etc etc 

Guilt trips .. constant
		
Click to expand...

You don't know what you've got till it's gone!!


----------



## RichA (Sep 29, 2022)

drdel said:



			You don't know what you've got till it's gone!!
		
Click to expand...

Not wishing to speak ill of anyone, now that they are gone, but sometimes the thing isn't necessarily a positive influence on everyone it comes into contact with. I get where they're coming from.


----------



## fundy (Sep 29, 2022)

DPD doing their best Evri impersonation


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2022)

Tomorrow's ferry home being cancelled, and taking a Premier Inn booking with it.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 29, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tomorrow's ferry home being cancelled, and taking a Premier Inn booking with it.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be lucky for Saturday as well judging by the forecast.
You will need to drown your sorrows in more Whisky


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2022)

BrianM said:



			You'll be lucky for Saturday as well judging by the forecast.
You will need to drown your sorrows in more Whisky 

Click to expand...

They’ve booked us onto the 3.30, but the Premier Inn we should have been reaching at 7pm is now looking like 1am, or more likely we scrap it and book somewhere else.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2022)

Virgin Media. Got a new deal and new kit. “Doesn’t matter when you set it up as long as it’s by the 8th of October”.

Just got a text in the B&B; “We have just activated your new box.  You MUST set this equipment up in the next 12 hours”. 

That won’t be happening then. 🙄🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2022)

People being so easily offended over a comment


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 30, 2022)

Dando said:



			People being so easily offended over a comment
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the comment...


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 30, 2022)

Car in for a service today. Get an email saying the front tyres are 3.5 and 3.6mm, we recommend you replace them, click this button to pay now.

Erm, no thanks, there is a good bit of life left in the buggers yet!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 30, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Car in for a service today. Get an email saying the front tyres are 3.5 and 3.6mm, we recommend you replace them, click this button to pay now.

Erm, no thanks, there is a good bit of life left in the buggers yet!
		
Click to expand...

blimey, they are keen! 2 to 2.5 yeh maybe, although with winter coming etc i can see maybe why. But probably just pure speculation and expect a lot of people see it and are scared into buying! after all, 3.5mm of tyre tread doesnt sound much.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2022)

The amount of times there's a 50-50 chance and yet 90% of the time I choose wrong!!

Rowing blades - so often and my brain doesn't compute.
Changing bedding - Super King which is "almost" square...mattress protector wrong, fitted sheet wrong (so 100% wrong). Grrrr....


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The amount of times there's a 50-50 chance and yet 90% of the time I choose wrong!!

Rowing blades - so often and my brain doesn't compute.
Changing bedding - Super King which is "almost" square...mattress protector wrong, fitted sheet wrong (so 100% wrong). Grrrr....
		
Click to expand...

at least it gives you the chance to blame your better half


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Depends on the comment...
		
Click to expand...

i was having a discussion about the incident in the England v India Womans cricket and this bozo went off about imperialism and that we were all racists, murderers and thiefs.

I might have called this person as "cave dwelling goat f**ker"


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 30, 2022)

Dando said:



			i was having a discussion about the incident in the England v India Womans cricket and this bozo went off about imperialism and that we were all racists, murderers and thiefs.

I might have called this person as "cave dwelling goat f**ker"
		
Click to expand...

Seems a fair response


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2022)

My Fantasy Golf players ..................................... again!


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 30, 2022)

Been looking forward to a takeaway all day while the wife is out. Skipped lunch and everything. Delivery arrives well within the hour. Just dishing up and the bell goes, it’s next door collecting a package. Returned to the kitchen to find our divvy of a dog tucking into a cheese and tomato garlic bread he’d pulled to the floor.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 30, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Been looking forward to a takeaway all day while the wife is out. Skipped lunch and everything. Delivery arrives well within the hour. Just dishing up and the bell goes, it’s next door collecting a package. Returned to the kitchen to find our divvy of a dog tucking into a cheese and tomato garlic bread he’d pulled to the floor.
		
Click to expand...

He got the food and you didn’t; who’s the divvy here… 🤔 🤣🤣


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2022)

Car indicators/signals...just do away with them.
The number of people who use them properly is staggeringly low, the number that don't use them at all is higher and the number that use them incorrectly is vast..utterly depressing...


----------



## Piece (Oct 1, 2022)

Apps on my phone regularly asking me to sign in, despite the fact I continually use biometrics and Samsung Pass to hold my credentials. I can only remember a set number of passwords!


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2022)

Piece said:



			Hose pipe ban still in force. As an amateur car detailer, having the Audi as dirty as it is after 2 months of no jet washing is starting to grate. And no, a bucket wash is not the answer 😄
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			Williams Waterless Wash and Wax (4 x 1 L) + 2 x Triggers https://amzn.eu/d/hwudeL0

Click to expand...


I bought some of that last week and used it today.
My car was awful and, also as I'm an amateur car detailer, I was utterly sceptical.
I'm now utterly gobsmacked ........................ this stuff really works!!
I have an average sized 5dr and reckon one bottle will do my car at least six times.
I also did the windows inside, much of the interior trim and the wheels.
The wheels really caught me out because they came up soooooooo much better than I was expecting!
I did, however, get through half a dozen microfibre cloths.
I reckon it cost me about £1 of product and the thick end of an hour.
Very, very pleased.
Oh, and no swirls!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 1, 2022)

Slime said:



			I bought some of that last week and used it today.
My car was awful and, also as I'm an amateur car detailer, I was utterly sceptical.
I'm now utterly gobsmacked ........................ this stuff really works!!
I have an average sized 5dr and reckon one bottle will do my car at least six times.
I also did the windows inside, much of the interior trim and the wheels.
The wheels really caught me out because they came up soooooooo much better than I was expecting!
I did, however, get through half a dozen microfibre cloths.
I reckon it cost me about £1 of product and the thick end of an hour.
Very, very pleased.
Oh, and no swirls!
		
Click to expand...

Amazing isn't it. I bought a job lot of clothes to just do the car quickly every now and then. I don't overly care about the dirt because of roads I drive so just a quick clean. Really gets it up nicely


----------



## Piece (Oct 1, 2022)

Slime said:



			I bought some of that last week and used it today.
My car was awful and, also as I'm an amateur car detailer, I was utterly sceptical.
I'm now utterly gobsmacked ........................ this stuff really works!!
I have an average sized 5dr and reckon one bottle will do my car at least six times.
I also did the windows inside, much of the interior trim and the wheels.
The wheels really caught me out because they came up soooooooo much better than I was expecting!
I did, however, get through half a dozen microfibre cloths.
I reckon it cost me about £1 of product and the thick end of an hour.
Very, very pleased.
Oh, and no swirls!
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear. Although there's zero chance of me using it as I don't want to risk any chance of swirls or scratches, particularly as my ceramic coating has come to the end of its 2yr life!


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 1, 2022)

Robbie Williams


----------



## cliveb (Oct 2, 2022)

Slime said:



			I reckon it cost me about £1 of product and the *thick end of an hour.*

Click to expand...

That's because it's Williams.
You need to get the Red Bull version and you'll be done in 20 mins.


----------



## Beedee (Oct 2, 2022)

cliveb said:



			That's because it's Williams.
You need to get the Red Bull version and you'll be done in 20 mins.
		
Click to expand...

But it would cost far far more than you budgeted for.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

Piece said:



			Good to hear. Although there's zero chance of me using it as I don't want to risk any chance of swirls or scratches, particularly as my ceramic coating has come to the end of its 2yr life!
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you re waterless cleaning.
Swisswax for me though


----------



## Dando (Oct 2, 2022)

there’s no other place for this and it’s far more than an irritation but finding  out that my eldest niece was raped last weekend on her 2nd day at uni.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 2, 2022)

That’s horrendous James, I hope she’s ok and that the lowlife who did it is caught and dealt with appropriately.

I dropped my daughter off to start university last week and this is one of the worries.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			there’s no other place for this and it’s far more than an irritation but finding  out that my eldest niece was raped last weekend on her 2nd day at uni.
		
Click to expand...

Oh bloody hell that is horrific. So, so sorry to hear that something so awful has happened to her...words fail me


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I'm with you re waterless cleaning.
*Swisswax for me though*

Click to expand...



https://swissvax.co.uk/products/cry...nauba-wax-76-vol-200ml?variant=35902042243240


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			there’s no other place for this and it’s far more than an irritation but finding  out that my eldest niece was raped last weekend on her 2nd day at uni.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry mate, hope the scum is caught & dealt with appropriately and that your niece gets the help she will need to rebuild her life.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:





https://swissvax.co.uk/products/cry...nauba-wax-76-vol-200ml?variant=35902042243240

Click to expand...

I agree...how much...
I use this one Mirage


----------



## Piece (Oct 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			there’s no other place for this and it’s far more than an irritation but finding  out that my eldest niece was raped last weekend on her 2nd day at uni.
		
Click to expand...

😩😤🥺😳😔😱

Hope justice is served.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 2, 2022)

Dunno what's more irritating.

Hm passport office or royal mail 

I have all 3 the girls passports to send off..ofc they can't all go in one letter for the documents that's too simple.  So that's annoying 

Then royal mail online , booking a collection as I'm stuck in weds might aswell come .. so it's 3 passport documents and a parcel for a mate 

I do passport one..carefully copying the number from the application to the right address... (Which there is no space for so company name is the ref number now) .. ok add to basket 

You have 15 mins to check out

Oh great so I have 3 more to do as quick as possible without putting the wrong information on the wrong one because they don't ofc go to the same passport office ... Too simple 

Managed to do with 5 mins to spare just ..


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			there’s no other place for this and it’s far more than an irritation but finding  out that my eldest niece was raped last weekend on her 2nd day at uni.
		
Click to expand...

That’s absolutely horrendous mate. Hope she gets all the help she needs and the lad gets everything he deserves.

My lad has just left for uni and I worry as he is so un-streetwise it scares me. Cannot imagine what her parents are going through right now.


----------



## chellie (Oct 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			there’s no other place for this and it’s far more than an irritation but finding  out that my eldest niece was raped last weekend on her 2nd day at uni.
		
Click to expand...

That's horrendous. Hope they get him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2022)

I have a Samsung A40 phone, under contract for the first 2 years to 3. I kept with 3 on a sim only deal for year 3 but last week changed to a different provider. No irritation there.

When I start my phone, power down, the 3 symbol keeps appearing. I've removed the 3 app, no difference. I've tried to find a start up screen no joy. Looked it up on Google and it looks as though you have to go deep into the phones system, beyond my safe capabilities. It's not a big deal but it is slightly irritating.


----------



## Dando (Oct 3, 2022)

Trying to print something but somehow your pc has deleted the software 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 3, 2022)

Dog walking services.
There was some woman out this morning with 8 dogs ranging from  a GSD to a Daschund, she had no control so I hung back.
She got to the carpark and bundled them into the boot of a hatchback and drove off.
Sure ly there must a law against this. Feel sorry for the dogs and owners who are getting ripped off for this.
If I were to ever to need a service like this I'd expect them to be walked on their own.


----------



## Piece (Oct 3, 2022)

"You can't print, as the printer is off-line"

At the same time as that message appears, it prints. 

Finishes printing.

Message reappears.


----------



## Dando (Oct 3, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Dog walking services.
There was some woman out this morning with 8 dogs ranging from  a GSD to a Daschund, she had no control so I hung back.
She got to the carpark and bundled them into the boot of a hatchback and drove off.
Sure ly there must a law against this. Feel sorry for the dogs and owners who are getting ripped off for this.
If I were to ever to need a service like this I'd expect them to be walked on their own.
		
Click to expand...

there's a few dog walkers who go over to my local park and they have anywhere from 4-10 dogs all running riot and crapping all over the place.

most councils will only allow 4 or 5 per walker


----------



## bobmac (Oct 4, 2022)

How can I find out if I have dry, sensitive skin, how do I clean my teeth like a pro and when will the DFS sale end?


----------



## Slab (Oct 4, 2022)

bobmac said:



			How can I find out if I have dry, sensitive skin, how do I clean my teeth like a pro and when will the DFS sale end?
		
Click to expand...


Re the teeth brushing one, three words… Posture, Grip & Alignment. I’ve been working on improving my own technique recently but admit I haven’t been to a Pro for a lesson

My grip itself is fine but I found I was holding onto too much tension in my arm, so I’m working hard to reduce and eliminate that
My postures pretty good, you don’t want too wide a stance so its worth checking your sink unit is at the correct height for you (consider getting a fitted unit)
I find with a decent backstroke the follow through should feel natural and effortless (a bit like sawing wood, its all in the backstroke)

I’ll assume you already have the right brush for you (modern ones really are a big leap forward in R&D so don’t be tempted to hang onto outdated kit) You can often pick up nearly new modern kit off Gumtree if you want to go down the 2nd hand route 
Whatever you do don’t be tempted to watch hours of YouTube vids for tips (these took hours to film and edit and are not representative of how they do it off-screen) 

Good luck


----------



## Piece (Oct 4, 2022)

Dishwasher tablets where the cellophane sticks together


----------



## fundy (Oct 4, 2022)

Top coating all the skirts, door frame and window boards. with undercoat!

Guess we'll be doing another coat then lol


----------



## Piece (Oct 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			Top coating all the skirts, door frame and window boards. with undercoat!

Guess we'll be doing another coat then lol
		
Click to expand...

Oof. Horrible job.


----------



## fundy (Oct 4, 2022)

Piece said:



			Oof. Horrible job. 

Click to expand...

mrs f carrying the can for this one, shes firmly in the dog house!!!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 4, 2022)

Company:   You have spent enough to qualify for free postage.
Company:    As a valued customer you can have a code for a 10% discount.

Applies Code:

Company:  You have now not spent enough for free postage, that will be an extra £7.99 please

Cancels order on principle.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 4, 2022)

Asian Winter games going to Saudi. That just seems more insane than LIV and the Quatar world cup added together.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2022)

It's the 4th of October and I've just seen a house decked out in spider webs, ghosts, pumpkins, scary masks etc etc etc....

Its the bloody 4th of October


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It's the 4th of October and I've just seen a house decked out in spider webs, ghosts, pumpkins, scary masks etc etc etc....

Its the bloody 4th of October 

Click to expand...

Maybe they have had an absolute stinker of a last few years and thought screw it, its a bit of fun?

Or maybe, they are just idiots.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It's the 4th of October and I've just seen a house decked out in spider webs, ghosts, pumpkins, scary masks etc etc etc....

Its the bloody 4th of October 

Click to expand...

Could be worse, won't be long until Christmas decorations go up!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It's the 4th of October and I've just seen a house decked out in spider webs, ghosts, pumpkins, scary masks etc etc etc....

Its the bloody 4th of October 

Click to expand...

Really thought you were going to say Christmas decorations so I was just relieved by the end of the post. 😅


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Really thought you were going to say Christmas decorations so I was just relieved by the end of the post. 😅
		
Click to expand...

That'll be by the 4th November.?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 4, 2022)

Went for my hand op today, was told to arrive at 7.30am and I was 2nd in the list.  After sitting in a room for 2 hours with no contact went to the desk to ask why/ what the delay was. Was told the surgeon didn't start till 9 so wouldn't be long now as one in the list was down in theatre. We'll anther 2 hours past before I went down , op took 30 mins. No one could enlighten me why I was needed an hour and a half before the surgeon was even in the building.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 4, 2022)

Sorry a bit late with this one 🙄


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			That'll be by the 4th November.?
		
Click to expand...

My birthday


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2022)

Mrs d wanted to make apple crumble so while she’s sorting it out I’ve washed up the sieve that she used for the flour.

Due to her over working the butter we had what can only be described as cement so that’s gone in the bin but she used the last of flour and butter so a trip to the shop was needed.

As the sieve is wet sifting the flour isn’t that easy.

Guess who’s fault it all is?


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			My birthday 

Click to expand...

2 days before mine


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			My birthday 

Click to expand...

143 days before mine!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 4, 2022)

Slime said:



			143 days before mine!
		
Click to expand...

In the same century?


----------



## IanM (Oct 4, 2022)

My ex colleague in Plymouth has his Xmas tree up at the start of September


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			In the same century? 

Click to expand...

Doubtful.


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 5, 2022)

IanM said:



			My ex colleague in Plymouth has his Xmas tree up at the start of September

Click to expand...

That should be illegal!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2022)

I've got one of those annoying tickly coughs that reappears out of nowhere when you're trying to sleep or eating a sandwich and won't shift for 20 minutes. Infuriating!


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 5, 2022)

Just tried phoning British Gas. Estimated wait time of 3 hours and 9 minutes, I'll be hanging up then.


----------



## D-S (Oct 5, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Just tried phoning British Gas. Estimated wait time of 3 hours and 9 minutes, I'll be hanging up then.
		
Click to expand...

Probably saying that they are experiencing an unusually high number of calls, which would be understandable if they hadn’t been saying this for the past 3 years. When does ’unusual‘ become the norm? Why not just admit that you are long term understaffed/under resourced?


----------



## fundy (Oct 5, 2022)

D-S said:



			Probably saying that they are experiencing an unusually high number of calls, which would be understandable if they hadn’t been saying this for the past 3 years. When does ’unusual‘ become the norm? Why not just admit that you are long term understaffed/under resourced?
		
Click to expand...


maybe theyre short (or even shorter) of staff today because of rail strikes?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 5, 2022)

fundy said:



			maybe theyre short (or even shorter) of staff today because of rail strikes?
		
Click to expand...

So many work from home now doing call centre work that that excuse doesn't stack up any more.

EDF were supposed to fit a smart meter for us at work last week. The fitter didn't turn up at the time stated, between 12-4pm. We received a letter from EDF on Monday stating that they could not fit the meter as the fitter could not enter our premises . No, because they were late and we had gone home. Tried to ring, 2 x 45 minutes on hold, gave up. Online chat, never available. No email address available. We will be raising a compliant, see if that gets a line of communication going.


----------



## chellie (Oct 5, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Just tried phoning British Gas. Estimated wait time of 3 hours and 9 minutes, I'll be hanging up then.
		
Click to expand...

If you have Facebook try messaging them. That has always had quick responses for me and issues sorted out.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 5, 2022)

Slab said:



			Re the teeth brushing one, three words… Posture, Grip & Alignment. I’ve been working on improving my own technique recently but admit I haven’t been to a Pro for a lesson

My grip itself is fine but I found I was holding onto too much tension in my arm, so I’m working hard to reduce and eliminate that
My postures pretty good, you don’t want too wide a stance so its worth checking your sink unit is at the correct height for you (consider getting a fitted unit)
I find with a decent backstroke the follow through should feel natural and effortless (a bit like sawing wood, its all in the backstroke)

I’ll assume you already have the right brush for you (modern ones really are a big leap forward in R&D so don’t be tempted to hang onto outdated kit) You can often pick up nearly new modern kit off Gumtree if you want to go down the 2nd hand route
Whatever you do don’t be tempted to watch hours of YouTube vids for tips (these took hours to film and edit and are not representative of how they do it off-screen)

Good luck 




Click to expand...

Lessons help but you really need to get fitted for the right brush


----------



## IainP (Oct 5, 2022)

Could be a long 'un. Had vaccines booked in this afternoon/evening. Had picked up that on route some issues as millions of gallons of water leaking (yup hosepipe ban still on). Checked Ms. Google maps, 16 min delay. Managed to head out 25 mins earlier. As approached, it had gone up to +28 delay 🤨. Then weird, I was already in right of 2 lanes as that was lane needed at end. Signs showing left lane to close. Nose to bumber stop-start traffic in both lanes. So you'd expect with "one by one merge" an even pace, but no for some reason in about 1000 yards over 100 cars moved ahead. Delay doubled. Anyway finally arrive to predictably find can't now be jabbed (as staff need to go home).


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2022)

No sooner had I got over one injury and got a good 90 minutes under my belt on Sunday, my hip starts hurting at training last night. By this morning I can barely walk. I don't even know what happened. My body is just giving up on me.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 6, 2022)

Update on my British Gas issue this morning.

Today I was prepared and was ready with the phone at 8:58, managed to get straight through to someone.

Will update later with the irritation of actually having to speak to them


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			No sooner had I got over one injury and got a good 90 minutes under my belt on Sunday, my hip starts hurting at training last night. By this morning I can barely walk. I don't even know what happened. My body is just giving up on me.
		
Click to expand...

Could be time to move to 5 a side instead of 11 a side, 90 minutes? This is a battle you are unlikely to win so work with your limitations. It's a beggar but it's reality.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2022)

I'm going to a wedding tomorrow and my wife has decided that my choice of clothes are not acceptable and it is all my fault for leaving it this late. I'm not late, I'm happy with my choice (no suit, no tie, smart casual ). It's a frosty day and it's only just begun


----------



## Neilds (Oct 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm going to a wedding tomorrow and my wife has decided that my choice of clothes are not acceptable and it is all my fault for leaving it this late. I'm not late, I'm happy with my choice (no suit, no tie, smart casual ). It's a frosty day and it's only just begun 

Click to expand...

You won't win, accept the inevitable and get some shopping done


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Could be time to move to 5 a side instead of 11 a side, 90 minutes? This is a battle you are unlikely to win so work with your limitations. It's a beggar but it's reality.
		
Click to expand...

Retirement certainly beckons, particularly with the baby coming along next year as well. I'll hope to keep one small game a week going. Clearly not going to last long at the current rate of 2 or 3 games a week anyway. Years ago I had physio and an MRI, and he warned me I had something called osteitis pubis, which basically means your pelvis is rubbish and will result in frequent injuries to the upper legs. He was not wrong. I think by this time next year I might be a strictly golf and badminton man.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Retirement certainly beckons, particularly with the baby coming along next year as well. I'll hope to keep one small game a week going. Clearly not going to last long at the current rate of 2 or 3 games a week anyway. Years ago I had physio and an MRI, and he warned me I had something called osteitis pubis, which basically means your pelvis is rubbish and will result in frequent injuries to the upper legs. He was not wrong. I think by this time next year I might be a strictly golf and badminton man.
		
Click to expand...

Gets us all in the end. All I will say is, make a decision to retire, if you can avoid it do not go out on an injury. I stopped playing rugby 10 years ago when I had an injury that meant I needed to stop playing or have my shoulder fully reconstructed. I still have that niggle that injury stopped me played and that I have one more game in me as I did not leave on my own terms. Hear that from a lot of people at my age, those that decided to quit and managed to celebrate at the end of a pre arranged last game found it easier than those who were injured into retirement and never felt they put a full stop at the end of their playing days.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2022)

Neilds said:



			You won't win, accept the inevitable and get some shopping done 

Click to expand...

A suit and shirt that I won't wear again for x number of years. That will go in the back of a cupboard gathering dust and inevitably wont fit me by the time the next wedding comes along . Aarrggghhhhhhhhh.

(I know you are right though )


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Retirement certainly beckons, particularly with the baby coming along next year as well. I'll hope to keep one small game a week going. Clearly not going to last long at the current rate of 2 or 3 games a week anyway. Years ago I had physio and an MRI, and he warned me I had something called osteitis pubis, which basically means your pelvis is rubbish and will result in frequent injuries to the upper legs. He was not wrong. I think by this time next year I might be a strictly golf and badminton man.
		
Click to expand...

Have you thought about trying walking football? Don't know your age but down my way there's an over 50's walking football league.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Have you thought about trying walking football? Don't know your age but down my way there's an over 50's walking football league.
		
Click to expand...

lol, I'm 36, a lot of my game features walking already though I guess.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			lol, I'm 36, a lot of my game features walking already though I guess. 

Click to expand...

That’s what moving to defence is for 😂

Moving from central midfield to right back prolonged my career by a couple of years. I now play 5 aside twice a week. Even that is starting to cause aches and pains.

Yet I’m still tempted to go play for the new vets rec ice hockey team that’s been set up near me. Despite the fact most of my injuries were caused playing that sport when I was much younger.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2022)

E


BiMGuy said:



			That’s what moving to defence is for 😂

Moving from central midfield to right back prolonged my career by a couple of years. I now play 5 aside twice a week. Even that is starting to cause aches and pains.

Yet I’m still tempted to go play for the new vets rec ice hockey team that’s been set up near me. Despite the fact most of my injuries were caused playing that sport when I was much younger.
		
Click to expand...

But a right back now isn't about defending and is about being as far up the pitch running full speed as possible is it not??


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			That’s what moving to defence is for 😂

Moving from central midfield to right back prolonged my career by a couple of years. I now play 5 aside twice a week. Even that is starting to cause aches and pains.

Yet I’m still tempted to go play for the new vets rec ice hockey team that’s been set up near me. Despite the fact most of my injuries were caused playing that sport when I was much younger.
		
Click to expand...

I'm already a left back though. And don't fancy going in goal. 



pauljames87 said:



			But a right back now isn't about defending and is about being as far up the pitch running full speed as possible is it not??
		
Click to expand...

Premier League full backs and Sunday League full backs are very different beasts my friend.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			E


But a right back now isn't about defending and is about being as far up the pitch running full speed as possible is it not??
		
Click to expand...

Not at the level I played at. 

Going forward at full speed? Maybe once in each half 😂


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 6, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Not at the level I played at.

Going forward at full speed? Maybe once in each half 😂
		
Click to expand...

BiM - the Anti-Trent


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			BiM - the Anti-Trent 

Click to expand...

Very much so. I learned to pass so I didn’t have to run 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Very much so. I learned to pass so I didn’t have to run 😉
		
Click to expand...

Words to live by. There's always someone better than me who wants the ball so I usually give it to them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'm already a left back though. And don't fancy going in goal.


Premier League full backs and Sunday League full backs are very different beasts my friend.
		
Click to expand...

I guess sunday league ones can defend


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Not at the level I played at.

Going forward at full speed? Maybe once in each half 😂
		
Click to expand...

I remember one old guy I knew, playing hockey with him, when asked why did he not join an attack, equivalent to a full back, replied 'I'm happy to do so but it might take me 10 minutes to get back' .


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm going to a wedding tomorrow and my wife has decided that my choice of clothes are not acceptable and it is all my fault for leaving it this late. I'm not late, I'm happy with my choice (no suit, no tie, smart casual ). It's a frosty day and it's only just begun 

Click to expand...

I feel like you already explained to Orikoru the situation 😆…..



Lord Tyrion said:



			This is a battle you are unlikely to win so work with your limitations. It's a beggar but it's reality.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 6, 2022)

Dealing with recruitment agencies that need to be chased at every step, pretty much doing their job for them and them then acting like I'm being unreasonable in expecting the very minimal of _what their job actually IS!_. 

Agent: Ok, so you have asked for the terms around payments and invoicing?

Me: Yes, it should be in with your standard T&Cs but somehow you have omitted them. 

Agent: So are you inside or outside IR35?

Me: You, personally, sold the role to me as outside, clearly have that information but need to ask? Ok, whatever, it's outside IR35. 

Agent: I'll send the payment terms in an email. 


Ten minutes later.... PAYE contract terms in my inbox. 

They have ONE JOB! 

Unbelievable that an agency would not have clear information about payment terms and effort submission in their supposed "standard T&Cs".


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 6, 2022)

Companies that give you a high quote for something and then try to reduce it when you reject the original. I've had two recently, both of them while moving in to a new rental property.

First one was for renters insurance. I'd had an email from the company offering it to me for £12-50 a month. I then received a phone call from them asking me if I wanted to take out their insurance for £13-50 a month. I turned them down based on the fact that I'd already had their lower offer. They then said that they could do it for £10-74 a month if I signed up right then. I told them to get stuffed.

Second one was a removal company. They quoted close to £1000 for the move. Another company that we had used before quoted just over £500. I turned down the first quote and told them I'd had a better offer. They asked if they could requote. I told them to get stuffed.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 6, 2022)

Spending an irritating 10 minutes looking for the TV gizmo for my wife to find it in the telephone docking plug. 
That's a first.


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Companies that give you a high quote for something and then try to reduce it when you reject the original. I've had two recently, both of them while moving in to a new rental property.

First one was for renters insurance. I'd had an email from the company offering it to me for £12-50 a month. I then received a phone call from them asking me if I wanted to take out their insurance for £13-50 a month. I turned them down based on the fact that I'd already had their lower offer. They then said that they could do it for £10-74 a month if I signed up right then. I told them to get stuffed.

Second one was a removal company. They quoted close to £1000 for the move. Another company that we had used before quoted just over £500. I turned down the first quote and told them I'd had a better offer. They asked if they could requote. I told them to get stuffed.
		
Click to expand...


A lot of that from trades with quotes the last 6+ mths. They struggle to comprehend the fact that I dont want someone coming to work at my house who tried to rip me off with their original quote!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 6, 2022)

fundy said:



			A lot of that from trades with quotes the last 6+ mths. They struggle to comprehend the fact that I dont want someone coming to work at my house who tried to rip me off with their original quote!
		
Click to expand...

The renters insurance person got quite upset when I said I didn't want anything to do with a company that tried to con people out of money.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think I did remember seeing that tv signals are one of the things that may be impacted by the heat. You are in the south at the moment? It will be the transmitter that is affected, not your own gear.
		
Click to expand...

From July 18th and my post about losing all my ‘aerial sourced‘ TV channels. 

Well…haven’t bothered trying to retune my kitchen tv since I was failing on all fronts back in the depth of the heatwave, until today.  And it retuned perfectly.  Seems that somewhere in the chain the extreme heat was messing things up.


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2022)

3rd day of having a headache and it’s getting boring now


----------



## Piece (Oct 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			So many work from home now doing call centre work that that excuse doesn't stack up any more.

EDF were supposed to fit a smart meter for us at work last week. The fitter didn't turn up at the time stated, between 12-4pm. We received a letter from EDF on Monday stating that they could not fit the meter as the fitter could not enter our premises . No, because they were late and we had gone home. Tried to ring, 2 x 45 minutes on hold, gave up. Online chat, never available. No email address available. We will be raising a compliant, see if that gets a line of communication going.
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying to get a second gen smart meter installed via EDF. However, system says *syntax error* as I've got a first version, therefore I'm stuck in a *GOTO* loop.


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2022)

That some skid mark thought it was a bright idea to put the power button within sausage finger distance of the delete button on my work laptop


----------



## chellie (Oct 7, 2022)

Currently have three that are hacking me off majorly.

1) Need a doctors appointment but it's non urgent. Have been trying now for over two weeks.

2) Barking and howling dogs. I can't find out whose it is to complain to the council

3) House at the back have builders in. I'm sure one is smoking weed and was drinking booze today. They don't look like reptuable builders


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2022)

Hypocrites


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 7, 2022)

chellie said:



			Currently have three that are hacking me off majorly.

1) Need a doctors appointment but it's non urgent. Have been trying now for over two weeks.

2) Barking and howling dogs. I can't find out whose it is to complain to the council

3) *House at the back have builders in. I'm sure one is smoking weed and was drinking booze today.* They don't look like reptuable builders

Click to expand...

Perhaps he thinks that he is Bob the builder...


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			Hypocrites
		
Click to expand...

Gary Neville by any chance?


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			Gary Neville by any chance?
		
Click to expand...


Not specifically this time lol but certainly fits the definition


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			Gary Neville by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

He's got nothing on Gary Lineker!


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2022)

Slime said:



			He's got nothing on Gary Lineker!
		
Click to expand...

What’s the jugged eared tax dodger done now?


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			What’s the jugged eared tax dodger done now?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing recently, as far as I know, but he's just a massive hypocrite.


----------



## Piece (Oct 8, 2022)

Piece said:



			I'm trying to get a second gen smart meter installed via EDF. However, system says *syntax error* as I've got a first version, therefore I'm stuck in a *GOTO* loop.
		
Click to expand...

System reboot of such.

I now have an appt. 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 8, 2022)

Slime said:



			Nothing recently, as far as I know, but he's just a massive hypocrite.
		
Click to expand...

In what way…? I need enlightening on his hypocrisy.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 9, 2022)

Getting up at 5:45 to watch the F1 only for it to be red flagged.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 9, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Getting up at 5:45 to watch the F1 only for it to be red flagged.
		
Click to expand...

Conditions look terrible.


----------



## Piece (Oct 9, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Getting up at 5:45 to watch the F1 only for it to be red flagged.
		
Click to expand...

I got up at 6.01am to see 20 seconds!


----------



## Pants (Oct 9, 2022)

Piece said:



			I got up at 6.01am to see 20 seconds!
		
Click to expand...

I got up at 07.28 and lasted 90 seconds


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 10, 2022)

Are you sure you guys are talking about the F1?


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2022)

Clay soil and not getting further along with the garden paths and seeding the lawn before the heavy rains came last night


----------



## Kaz (Oct 10, 2022)

Only two neighbours have put their bins out so far tonight. One put out the grey bin, the other the green bin.... How am I meant to know which one to put out?


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Only two neighbours have put their bins out so far tonight. One put out the grey bin, the other the green bin.... How am I meant to know which one to put out?
		
Click to expand...


surely you know who your chief binfluencer is?


----------



## Kaz (Oct 10, 2022)

fundy said:



			surely you know who your chief binfluencer is?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it's these two.... never known them to be in disagreement before!


----------



## chellie (Oct 10, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Only two neighbours have put their bins out so far tonight. One put out the grey bin, the other the green bin.... How am I meant to know which one to put out?
		
Click to expand...

Council website?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 10, 2022)

Which of your bins is less full, 
The fuller one is more likely to need collecting 
In theory 😂


----------



## Imurg (Oct 10, 2022)

Simples....put them both out and make the neighbours think....


----------



## Kaz (Oct 10, 2022)

chellie said:



			Council website?
		
Click to expand...

Yip, had to resort to that


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Yip, had to resort to that 

Click to expand...

So who was right?


----------



## Kaz (Oct 10, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			So who was right?
		
Click to expand...

Green bin! Grey bin neighbour has changed.... street binfluencer pecking order clearly established!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 10, 2022)

Car behind me this evening.  A thin white strip of lights between the headlights 🤔 and once it passed me a thin red strip of lights between rear red lights 😎 A new Mercedes. What is the point of lighting that confuses other drivers; that can‘t help forward visibility, and the rear lights are bright enough to be seen from Mars without the strip.  Or maybe the point is simply…’Look at me…I’m a new Mercedes…’

But then as it disappeared into the distance my irritation subsided…but the memory of it lingers 🧐


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Green bin! Grey bin neighbour has changed.... street binfluencer pecking order clearly established!
		
Click to expand...

I signed up for email updates via my council's website. Every Sunday afternoon they email me to say which bin is being collected in the morning!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 11, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Car behind me this evening.  A thin white strip of lights between the headlights 🤔 and once it passed me a thin red strip of lights between rear red lights 😎 A new Mercedes. What is the point of lighting that confuses other drivers; that can‘t help forward visibility, and the rear lights are bright enough to be seen from Mars without the strip.  Or maybe the point is simply…’Look at me…I’m a new Mercedes…’

But then as it disappeared into the distance my irritation subsided…but the memory of it lingers 🧐
		
Click to expand...

It seems many new electric cars have lights that are almost the full width of the car. I suppose they have to have something to make them look different or create some sort of memory of them, as there isn’t much else for them.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 11, 2022)

Grey bin, green bin ?

Now it's getting dark earlier I applaud the Councils choice of colours  - it's almost impossible to tell which is which, so even if I remember to put one out it's 50/50 that I get the right colour 😤


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 11, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Green bin! Grey bin neighbour has changed.... street binfluencer pecking order clearly established
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you have the wrong kind of neighbour - ours always puts out our bins for us! (No idea why, but he has done for the last 30 years ...)


----------



## Slab (Oct 11, 2022)

Driving to work this morning, weather is beautiful today with only a one club wind and had to drive right past the entrance to the golf course


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 11, 2022)

Colds. Nasty heavy colds. I'm totally washed out. It's about time we had a cure.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 11, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Colds. Nasty heavy colds. I'm totally washed out. It's about time we had a cure.
		
Click to expand...

We do - Whisky 😂😂


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 11, 2022)

BrianM said:



			We do - Whisky 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Like your thinking, but yesterday's intake (plus two brandy's) hasn't helped one jot.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 11, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Dealing with recruitment agencies that need to be chased at every step, pretty much doing their job for them and them then acting like I'm being unreasonable in expecting the very minimal of _what their job actually IS!_.

Agent: Ok, so you have asked for the terms around payments and invoicing?

Me: Yes, it should be in with your standard T&Cs but somehow you have omitted them.

Agent: So are you inside or outside IR35?

Me: You, personally, sold the role to me as outside, clearly have that information but need to ask? Ok, whatever, it's outside IR35.

Agent: I'll send the payment terms in an email.


Ten minutes later.... PAYE contract terms in my inbox.

They have ONE JOB!

Unbelievable that an agency would not have clear information about payment terms and effort submission in their supposed "standard T&Cs".
		
Click to expand...

Probably some young person who you're  speaking to. They are totally useless in the work place, and is why my wife is stressed to the eyeballs and is going to hand her notice in this week after 30 years at the company.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 11, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Probably some young person who you're  speaking to. They are totally useless in the work place, and is why my wife is stressed to the eyeballs and is going to hand her notice in this week after 30 years at the company.
		
Click to expand...

Not that you are broad brushing young people at all. My niece is 24 and director of service for a major mortgage company. Did uselessness in the workplace get her there?

For your information the person I was dealing with is a middle aged woman. So does that mean that it’s actually middle aged woman that are useless in the workplace. 

I work with some pretty talented and committed young people at my current client. 

Try to temper your prejudices a little.


----------



## Dando (Oct 11, 2022)

UPS!

a delivery was due between 12-2 yesterday and the delivery driver turned up at 8.30 while i was in the shower and so i arranged for the package to be taken to the local pick up point.

popped to Tesco this morning as i needed more bread flour and they've tried to redeliver it today


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			UPS!

a delivery was due between 12-2 yesterday and the delivery driver turned up at 8.30 while i was in the shower and so i arranged for the package to be taken to the local pick up point.

popped to Tesco this morning as i needed more bread flour and they've tried to redeliver it today
		
Click to expand...

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.ups.com

Probably one of the lowest Trustpilot scores of any big org.
Pretty much consensus that UPS means Useless Parcel Service.

I have had so many failures with them that not only do they make Hermes look like _actual_ gods, I now actively avoid them and pay for more expensive services where available.

If no alternate delivery service is available I just don’t order the item and let the selling company know why.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 11, 2022)

The spanish online criminal record check system is awfulllllll


If anyone can help me run a record check on someone in spain... ill buy you a pint at H4H?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2022)

BrianM said:



			We do - *good *Whisky 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you 😉😁


----------



## Dando (Oct 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fixed that for you 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

as a Whiskey virgin and someone who often gazes at the selection available, what would be a good starter?


----------



## Slab (Oct 11, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.ups.com

Probably one of the lowest Trustpilot scores of any big org.
Pretty much consensus that UPS means Useless Parcel Service.

I have had so many failures with them that not only do they make Hermes look like _actual_ gods, I now actively avoid them and pay for more expensive services where available.

If no alternate delivery service is available I just don’t order the item and let the selling company know why.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez 25,000 (mostly) crappy reviews is a helluva lot and it seems UPS are not alone at getting it wrong for home delivery (Although glass half full; i suppose that’s 25 thousand from 25 billion deliveries they did over the same time) Just staggering figures 

Who’d be in that line of work though, seems a crazy tough market, pushing everything up to and beyond the limit is gonna end in disappointment so many times


----------



## Slab (Oct 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			as a Whiskey virgin and someone who often gazes at the selection available, what would be a good starter?
		
Click to expand...

Job one, decide if you want whisky or whiskey


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			as a Whiskey virgin and someone who often gazes at the selection available, what would be a good starter?
		
Click to expand...

That really is a how long is a piece of string question James; it depends so much on individual tastes.  I lean towards the peatiest & smokiest of the Islay malts, like Ardbeg or Laphroaig.  Others will recoil from those as being too harsh & pungent, but I would find their choices a little insipid.

As a starting point, this may be worth looking at;

https://www.masterofmalt.com/tasting-set/drinks-by-the-dram/regions-of-scotland-whisky-tasting-set/

It covers the 5 main regions of Scotland & showcases their individual tendencies.  Pick your favourite from that, and then try the taster set for that region.  All of them come with tasting notes, so once you identify what flavours you like in a whisky, you can look for others with similar notes and try them.

Personally I'm not a fan of Irish Whiskey, but again, it's something to try to see if it suits you.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 11, 2022)

Slab said:



			Jeez 25,000 (mostly) crappy reviews is a helluva lot and it seems UPS are not alone at getting it wrong for home delivery (Although glass half full; i suppose that’s 25 thousand from 25 billion deliveries they did over the same time) Just staggering figures

Who’d be in that line of work though, seems a crazy tough market, pushing everything up to and beyond the limit is gonna end in disappointment so many times
		
Click to expand...

That’s only 25,000 notified or flagged failures though. Their _actual_ failure rate is likely to be much higher.

For an organisation that pretty much has one role to fulfil its quite astonishing.

There is also a separate UK only Trustpilot for UPS that also tracks at about 80% of 1 star reviews. I would not want to be in their Customer Satisfaction team when it’s annual NPS figures time. Drawing of lots as to who is presenting it to board 😂


----------



## RichA (Oct 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			as a Whiskey virgin and someone who often gazes at the selection available, what would be a good starter?
		
Click to expand...

Which spirits do you usually drink? What's your favourite and why?
This might help with suggestions.


----------



## Dando (Oct 11, 2022)

RichA said:



			Which spirits do you usually drink? What's your favourite and why?
This might help with suggestions.
		
Click to expand...

the only spirit i drink is Bourbon and i stear clear of JD, Jim Beam etc as they are horrid so i go for the more unusual brand's like four roses and Husdon bay


----------



## RichA (Oct 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			the only spirit i drink is Bourbon and i stear clear of JD, Jim Beam etc as they are horrid so i go for the more unusual brand's like four roses and Husdon bay
		
Click to expand...

Taste is obviously personal. Like a couple of the other guys on here I'm a big fan of the strong, smoky Islay malts. My dad, however, thinks they smell and taste like TCP and loves a more spirity highland or Speyside malt. 
Jura is a nice halfway point and isn't too expensive - not too smoky, not too light. Jura Journey might be a good starter whisky - it's quite "friendly". They're only £25 and £22 respectively at Amazon at the moment, which is pretty good value for what they are.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			That’s only 25,000 notified or flagged failures though. Their _actual_ failure rate is likely to be much higher.

For an organisation that pretty much has one role to fulfil its quite astonishing.

There is also a separate UK only Trustpilot for UPS that also tracks at about 80% of 1 star reviews. I would not want to be in their Customer Satisfaction team when it’s annual NPS figures time. Drawing of lots as to who is presenting it to board 😂
		
Click to expand...

I got a follow-up email from Evri the other day asking me how their delivery did..
Well, he delivered the parcel, he did his job - you know.. the one he's paid to do...
What do they want me to say?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 11, 2022)

RichA said:



			Taste is obviously personal. Like a couple of the other guys on here I'm a big fan of the strong, smoky Islay malts. My dad, however, thinks they smell and taste like TCP and loves a more spirity highland or Speyside malt.
Jura is a nice halfway point and isn't too expensive - not too smoky, not too light. Jura Journey might be a good starter whisky - it's quite "friendly". They're only £25 and £22 respectively at Amazon at the moment, which is pretty good value for what they are.
		
Click to expand...

Also worth keeping an eye on Tesco clubcard deals as Jura is on there quite regularly at a bargain price.


----------



## Slab (Oct 11, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			That’s only 25,000 notified or flagged failures though. Their _actual_ failure rate is likely to be much higher.

For an organisation that pretty much has one role to fulfil its quite astonishing.

There is also a separate UK only Trustpilot for UPS that also tracks at about 80% of 1 star reviews. I would not want to be in their Customer Satisfaction team when it’s annual NPS figures time. Drawing of lots as to who is presenting it to board 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yeah failure rate is clearly gonna be much higher

I can't get over how many deliveries these drivers are given each day though (seems to be well in excess of 100) Its as if they are being set up to fail and without condoning it you can easily see why they'd need to (must?) drop a load off at a collection point or devise other failure reasons because no one who does it properly is gonna manage one delivery every 5 minutes over a 10 our day for 5 days a week. its just not going to happen. They'd be taking a pile back to depot every night and getting rollicked  

At 15yrs old my first job as 'van boy' and if we had 20 deliveries it was a busy day. Internet shopping has created a monster


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2022)

Slab said:



			Yeah failure rate is clearly gonna be much higher

I can't get over how many deliveries these drivers are given each day though (seems to be well in excess of 100) Its as if they are being set up to fail and without condoning it you can easily see why they'd need to (must?) drop a load off at a collection point or devise other failure reasons because no one who does it properly is gonna manage one delivery every 5 minutes over a 10 our day for 5 days a week. its just not going to happen. They'd be taking a pile back to depot every night and getting rollicked 

At 15yrs old my first job as 'van boy' and if we had 20 deliveries it was a busy day. Internet shopping has created a monster
		
Click to expand...

We get delivery drivers of all brands coming to us. You see how full some are and you just have to laugh. The drivers haven't a chance. Far more deliveries should be to local drop off sites. They can drop off the bulk of their deliveries then and have a smaller number to deliver directly, at a premium. That also leaves them better placed for collections. Satisfaction levels all round would improve if you could relieve the pressure this way.

If you want to discover an appalling level of customer service, try to contact UPS about a problem delivery. Truly awful, they really don't care or put any effort in.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2022)

I once had 2 deliveries via DPD from 2 different places.
Driver dropped the first one off, did his magic on his handset then had to wait 2 minutes before he could scan the 2nd one...system requires at least 2 minutes between deliveries.


----------



## Slab (Oct 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We get delivery drivers of all brands coming to us. You see how full some are and you just have to laugh. The drivers haven't a chance. Far more deliveries should be to local drop off sites. They can drop off the bulk of their deliveries then and have a smaller number to deliver directly, at a premium. That also leaves them better placed for collections. Satisfaction levels all round would improve if you could relieve the pressure this way.

If you want to discover an appalling level of customer service, try to contact UPS about a problem delivery. Truly awful, they really don't care or put any effort in.
		
Click to expand...

In a previous life I ran a small retail warehouse many moons ago and even then at goods-in you could see which carriers had a much easier life (FedEx, TNT) & which were already getting pushed hard (United carriers) 
It must be dozens of times tougher now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2022)

Slab said:



			In a previous life I ran a small retail warehouse many moons ago and even then at goods-in you could see which carriers had a much easier life (FedEx, TNT) & which were already getting pushed hard (United carriers)
It must be dozens of times tougher now
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Internet shopping over Covid just exploded and distorted the whole industry. So much delivery business now is not really worth having. 

DHL, Fedex and TNT (now owned by FEDEX and soon to disappear) definitely are on easy street as far as the drivers are concerned. The others are flogging the drivers, chasing after pennies. We certainly see it in terms of which companies have a high driver turnover.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			as a Whiskey virgin and someone who often gazes at the selection available, what would be a good starter?
		
Click to expand...

James, are you at H4H? If so I’ll try to remember to bring some samples down; they will all be from one distillery but it will give you an idea of what time and different barrels can do as they will all have been matured from the same “new spirit”.


----------



## Dando (Oct 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			James, are you at H4H? If so I’ll try to remember to bring some samples down; they will all be from one distillery but it will give you an idea of what time and different barrels can do as they will all have been matured from the same “new spirit”.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Richard, yes i am at H4H and that would be great thanks.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 11, 2022)

Someone has decided it is a good idea to add klarna to deliveroo 😲
Not sure how having buy now, pay later on takeaways is in any way a good idea


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			as a Whiskey virgin and someone who often gazes at the selection available, what would be a good starter?
		
Click to expand...

Glenfiddich 15 yr old Solera Reserve


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2022)

RichA said:



			Taste is obviously personal. Like a couple of the other guys on here I'm a big fan of the strong, smoky Islay malts. My dad, however, thinks they smell and taste like TCP and loves a more spirity highland or Speyside malt.
Jura is a nice halfway point and isn't too expensive - not too smoky, not too light. Jura Journey might be a good starter whisky - it's quite "friendly". They're only £25 and £22 respectively at Amazon at the moment, which is pretty good value for what they are.
		
Click to expand...

Do we need a whisky thread?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2022)

🥃🥃🥃


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 11, 2022)

Speeding tickets


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 11, 2022)

Had my Covid booster today. My arm now feels like it has been whacked with a baseball bat.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 11, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Speeding tickets
		
Click to expand...

Don't get caught


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 11, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Had my Covid booster today. My arm now feels like it has been whacked with a baseball bat.
		
Click to expand...

My father has had 5 jabs now…Tested positive for Covid on Sunday ☹️


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 11, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Had my Covid booster today. My arm now feels like it has been whacked with a baseball bat.
		
Click to expand...

Had mine on Saturday, far less pain than the flu jab!


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 11, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			My father has had 5 jabs now…Tested positive for Covid on Sunday ☹️
		
Click to expand...

I am one of the lucky ones that has not had actual Covid (yet).


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 11, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Had mine on Saturday, far less pain than the flu jab!
		
Click to expand...

I have that in a couple of weeks so hope not.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 11, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Gets us all in the end. All I will say is, make a decision to retire, if you can avoid it do not go out on an injury. I stopped playing rugby 10 years ago when I had an injury that meant I needed to stop playing or have my shoulder fully reconstructed. I still have that niggle that injury stopped me played and that I have one more game in me as I did not leave on my own terms. Hear that from a lot of people at my age, those that decided to quit and managed to celebrate at the end of a pre arranged last game found it easier than those who were injured into retirement and never felt they put a full stop at the end of their playing days.
		
Click to expand...

I had to finally give up football last year after tearing my Achilles. I miss it so much, I played football every week since I was 8 years old and it’s been a constant in my life. Every now and then I have a think about whether I could return, but that would be incredibly stupid, especially as I have put on about 8kg since I stopped running around.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 12, 2022)

sunshine said:



			I had to finally give up football last year after tearing my Achilles. I miss it so much, I played football every week since I was 8 years old and it’s been a constant in my life. Every now and then I have a think about whether I could return, but that would be incredibly stupid, especially as I have put on about 8kg since I stopped running around.
		
Click to expand...

The urge never goes. I last played rugby 30 years ago. Still miss it.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 12, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			The urge never goes. I last played rugby 30 years ago. Still miss it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes , the same for me with squash.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 12, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			The urge never goes. I last played rugby 30 years ago. Still miss it.
		
Click to expand...

Same with me with rugby. Still feel that there is one game left in me (though changes in the way the game iis played and the additional demands on the front row around the pitch do help as I know that what happens on the pitch now is a world away from the game I played even at the lowest levels)


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 12, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Same with me with rugby. Still feel that there is one game left in me (though changes in the way the game iis played and the additional demands on the front row around the pitch do help as I know that what happens on the pitch now is a world away from the game I played even at the lowest levels)
		
Click to expand...

I've just put the boots back on after nearly 3 years out. In the past 10 days I've played 80mins for the 3rds, got myself a callup for the 1sts for another 80mins and had two training sessions.

I dont think I've felt pain-free since about 2 seconds before kickoff on that first game. I've done very little general fitness since covid and its showing. I feel like I've been hit by a train!

Still, the club is going from strength to strength, got a premiership player coaching us and he's brought down a few of his old pals who were looking for more social rugby. Combined with a glut of young lads coming through from the colts its really exciting to be a part of so I'm going to try and give it one last full season.

Random irritation: my body being unable to cash the cheques my head is writing whilst playing 😂


----------



## GB72 (Oct 12, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			I've just put the boots back on after nearly 3 years out. In the past 10 days I've played 80mins for the 3rds, got myself a callup for the 1sts for another 80mins and had two training sessions.

I dont think I've felt pain-free since about 2 seconds before kickoff on that first game. I've done very little general fitness since covid and its showing. I feel like I've been hit by a train!

Still, the club is going from strength to strength, got a premiership player coaching us and he's brought down a few of his old pals who were looking for more social rugby. Combined with a glut of young lads coming through from the colts its really exciting to be a part of so I'm going to try and give it one last full season.

Random irritation: my body being unable to cash the cheques my head is writing whilst playing 😂
		
Click to expand...

That sounds great. Been 10 years since I last played and so the game is a totally different animal to the one I knew.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2022)

I got the dreaded email from the insurance company yesterday, the Spanish taxi has been written off 😭. They've given me a fair price but the next few days will be spent trawling the internet to find a replacement. 6 days until the hire car goes back, the clock is ticking............


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			The urge never goes. I last played rugby 30 years ago. Still miss it.
		
Click to expand...

I gave up cricket 15 years ago as I wasn’t enjoying it and haven’t missed it 1 bit, yet I miss football but maybe that’s become I gave up due to a shoulder injury


----------



## Dando (Oct 13, 2022)

Being in Bristol for a team get together - I’d rather use a pink catle tee!

At least i can claim £150 mileage expenses


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			I gave up cricket 15 years ago as I wasn’t enjoying it and haven’t missed it 1 bit, yet I miss football but maybe that’s become I gave up due to a shoulder injury
		
Click to expand...

Same for cricket, I do miss it though. But given the choice of a game of golf on a Saturday against standing around in the field for 3 hours and then getting out for a duck I know what I'd rather do🤣


----------



## chellie (Oct 13, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Same for cricket, I do miss it though. But given the choice of a game of golf on a Saturday against standing around in the field for 3 hours and then getting out for a duck I know what I'd rather do🤣
		
Click to expand...

I used to love it when HID played. I kept score for the team, drank loads and had the afternoon tea


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 13, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Not that you are broad brushing young people at all. My niece is 24 and director of service for a major mortgage company. Did uselessness in the workplace get her there?

For your information the person I was dealing with is a middle aged woman. So does that mean that it’s actually middle aged woman that are useless in the workplace.

I work with some pretty talented and committed young people at my current client.

Try to temper your prejudices a little.
		
Click to expand...


Ok I'll grant you your neice is super duper, but in my experience in dealing with younger people in the work place they think the world owes them  a living and just don't give a hoot.  Is that tempered enough for you? It's the best you're gonna get.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 13, 2022)

New England footie tops 75 quid !!! The training top, well I think that what they are, 55 quid. Best hold off purchasing until after the group stage....when we'll be out.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 13, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Ok I'll grant you your neice is super duper, but in my experience in dealing with younger people in the work place they think the world owes them  a living and just don't give a hoot.  Is that tempered enough for you? It's the best you're gonna get.
		
Click to expand...

I blame the old people for bringing them up that way and giving poor training.

I don’t know whether you’d consider me youn at 43. But I spend a significant portion of my working life sorting out the mess caused by people in their 50s and 60s, because they they do things the way they’ve always done them because they think they know best. Or are just generally incompetent.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 13, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I blame the old people for bringing them up that way and giving poor training.

I don’t know whether you’d consider me youn at 43. But I spend a significant portion of my working life sorting out the mess caused by people in their 50s and 60s, because they they do things the way they’ve always done them because they think they know best. Or are just generally incompetent.
		
Click to expand...

Can I interject, all age groups have useless members.

I had a pop at our mid 20s signaller today as he was killing the service through useless understanding of our job

However we have equally got one weak link in every age group

Then again I stand by my assessment when he was training. He isn't good enough. People starting to notice now


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 13, 2022)

The Scam that is “Green Energy”

Drax: UK power station owner cuts down primary forests in Canada

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-63089348

From the article… "It's really a shame that British taxpayers are funding this destruction with their money. Logging natural forests and converting them into pellets to be burned for electricity, that is absolutely insane," 

Drax have been fetching wood over from forests in the Baltic region too,they can’t get enough of it. Utter madness.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Can I interject, all age groups have useless members.

I had a pop at our mid 20s signaller today as he was killing the service through useless understanding of our job

However we have equally got one weak link in every age group

Then again I stand by my assessment when he was training. He isn't good enough. People starting to notice now
		
Click to expand...

Of course there are useless people at every age group. It clearly be ridiculous to suggest only one generation was.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			The Scam that is “Green Energy”

Drax: UK power station owner cuts down primary forests in Canada

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-63089348

From the article… "It's really a shame that British taxpayers are funding this destruction with their money. Logging natural forests and converting them into pellets to be burned for electricity, that is absolutely insane," 

Drax have been fetching wood over from forests in the Baltic region too,they can’t get enough of it. Utter madness.
		
Click to expand...

There is a business on our industrial estate that was given huge govt grants, cue much hand shaking and pictures for the press, to supply pellets like this. They bought useless eqpt from China that had to be stripped down and corrected by a local engineering company. They import logs from Canada, convert them into pellets to be burned at a local power station, not Drax. They have the gall to have 'Green' in their company name 😡. Cobblers, absolute cobblers. It annoys me every time I walk past the place.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 13, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a business on our industrial estate that was given huge govt grants, cue much hand shaking and pictures for the press, to supply pellets like this. They bought useless eqpt from China that had to be stripped down and corrected by a local engineering company. They import logs from Canada, convert them into pellets to be burned at a local power station, not Drax. They have the gall to have 'Green' in their company name 😡. Cobblers, absolute cobblers. It annoys me every time I walk past the place.
		
Click to expand...

It’s sickening, Drax received almost a billion Pounds subsidy in 2021…paid from the Green Levy on UK electric bills…..this enabled Drax to make more than £100 million profit and increase the dividends paid to shareholders.

The energy business in this country is broken.


----------



## chellie (Oct 13, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			It’s sickening, Drax received almost a billion Pounds subsidy in 2021…paid from the Green Levy on UK electric bills…..this enabled Drax to make more than £100 million profit and increase the dividends paid to shareholders.

The energy business in this country is broken.
		
Click to expand...

Not the only thing that is broken either sadly.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 14, 2022)

Just seen the winners from the National Television Awards - looks like the same list from the past 10 years! Same people patting themselves on the back again


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 14, 2022)

Registering to donate blood. I was a donor years ago but weight was always borderline so was advised to stop donating - not running and ageing means I'm safely in the minimum range now!!

Anyhow - that in itself is not the irritation but the fact there are no appointments anywhere near me between now and the end of Feb. No wonder there's a shortage.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 14, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I got the dreaded email from the insurance company yesterday, the Spanish taxi has been written off 😭. They've given me a fair price but the next few days will be spent trawling the internet to find a replacement. 6 days until the hire car goes back, the clock is ticking............
		
Click to expand...


Used car prices are crazy at the moment. Hope you manage to get sorted out with something decent.

Just a thought and I've no idea what the prices are like nowadays, but have you thought about leasing through your business? I leased a few cars back in my working days, and always thought it was decent value compared to buying outright.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Used car prices are crazy at the moment. Hope you manage to get sorted out with something decent.

Just a thought and I've no idea what the prices are like nowadays, but have you thought about leasing through your business? I leased a few cars back in my working days, and always thought it was decent value compared to buying outright.
		
Click to expand...

I leased for 20yrs through work but bought 2 yrs ago as the BIK system was killing it unless you went electric or plug in hybrid. Neither option was any good for the journeys I do so it was better to buy. When electric vehicles drop in price, have a longer range and the charging network improves, same old same old, I may well go back to leasing. Until then.........


----------



## bobmac (Oct 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Registering to donate blood. I was a donor years ago but weight was always borderline so was advised to stop donating - not running and ageing means I'm safely in the minimum range now!!

Anyhow - that in itself is not the irritation but the fact there are no appointments anywhere near me between now and the end of Feb. No wonder there's a shortage.
		
Click to expand...

Keep checking as they often get cancellations.
When I donate, I always book my next date the next day


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Keep checking as they often get cancellations.
When I donate, I always book my next date the next day
		
Click to expand...

I do the same, best way.

I've been going to the same place to donate for a while now but only because they no longer collect from the previous location. I asked whether the sessions were full in those redundant locations and I was told, yes 

Someone in their wisdom decided to reduce the number of collection points in the county so you inevitably lose donors. It's a self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 14, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a business on our industrial estate that was given huge govt grants, cue much hand shaking and pictures for the press, to supply pellets like this. They bought useless eqpt from China that had to be stripped down and corrected by a local engineering company. They import logs from Canada, convert them into pellets to be burned at a local power station, not Drax. They have the gall to have 'Green' in their company name 😡. Cobblers, absolute cobblers. It annoys me every time I walk past the place.
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking at building a "pellet press" in the workshop to re-use all the chippings, shavings and sawdust from projects rather than just throw it away. Can use them in the woodburner that I am going to have installed in there.


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Registering to donate blood. I was a donor years ago but weight was always borderline so was advised to stop donating - not running and ageing means I'm safely in the minimum range now!!

Anyhow - that in itself is not the irritation but the fact there are no appointments anywhere near me between now and the end of Feb. No wonder there's a shortage.
		
Click to expand...

I think there has been a rush to give blood , hence the lack of appointments.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2022)

Bending over backwards to accommodate someone at work & when they fail to uphold their end of the deal they expect me to bend further.  Not happening.


----------



## chellie (Oct 14, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			I think there has been a rush to give blood , hence the lack of appointments.
		
Click to expand...

There are staff shortages.


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 14, 2022)

chellie said:



			There are staff shortages.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-63239924


----------



## chellie (Oct 14, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-63239924

Click to expand...

I know there was a huge influx of donors but there are on going staff shortages.


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 14, 2022)

chellie said:



			I know there was a huge influx of donors but there are on going staff shortages.
		
Click to expand...

There always are .


----------



## drdel (Oct 14, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Just seen the winners from the National Television Awards - looks like the same list from the past 10 years! Same people patting themselves on the back again
		
Click to expand...

Directly proportional to the time of day and the programmes that provide their exposure.  Self fulfilling merry go round. Very little to do with talent more to do with the Management team they use.


----------



## RichA (Oct 14, 2022)

George Ezra. He really is the new Coldplay. A couple of good songs when he started, now just formulaic drivel.
MrsA is choreographing a paso doble to his latest offering, so I'll be hearing it 10 times a day for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 14, 2022)

RichA said:



			George Ezra. He really is the new Coldplay. A couple of good songs when he started, now just formulaic drivel.
MrsA is choreographing a paso doble to his latest offering, so I'll be hearing it 10 times a day for the next 2 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't you due some power cuts soon....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 14, 2022)

RichA said:



			George Ezra. He really is the new Coldplay. A couple of good songs when he started, now just formulaic drivel.
MrsA is choreographing a paso doble to his latest offering, so I'll be hearing it 10 times a day for the next 2 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree on Coldplay,I like them 😬
But Ezra 😫
He’s as bad as music gets


----------



## RichA (Oct 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Aren't you due some power cuts soon....

Click to expand...

Every cloud...


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Disagree on Coldplay,I like them 😬
But Ezra 😫
*He’s as bad as music gets*

Click to expand...

Have you never heard of Sam Smith?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 14, 2022)

Slime said:



			Have you never heard of Sam Smith?
		
Click to expand...

Touché


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 14, 2022)

Going to the theatre and finding out you're sitting behind someone 6ft 6in tall. Could see naff all. Spoiled the entire experience.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 15, 2022)

Tweaked a neck muscle playing 5 a side last night, it’s agony.
Got an important golf game tomorrow as well 🙈


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 15, 2022)

Received a text from the brother in law asking if I can drop him and my nephew off at footy training. No bother, it’s only 10 mins away. Get to theirs to be told, ah no this is district footy training - 20 miles away. An hour round trip in Saturday traffic, great. It was an angry drive back (behind a tractor for the first 5 miles or so).


----------



## Tongo (Oct 16, 2022)

Smart motorways. They've succeeded in adding a second lane for the middle lane hoggers driving along at 60mph.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 16, 2022)

Guess it's just a bit of luck who you get at the passport office...

3 passports submitted few weeks ago

2 went to one office , 1 to another 

Eldest (photo amber) approved (passport office 1)
Eldest twin (photo green) rejected.. (passport office 1) approved now after another photo quickly sent
Youngest twin (amber photo) not heard anything (passport office 2)

All posted same day next day delivery lol 

Reason for rejection , shadow in background .. checks eldests photo .. shadow in background lol 

New photo cut off a bit of her hair when the online photo thing crops it for you.. approved lol 

Mental 

But it approved. Apparently just need the face 🤣

I thought ahead and have got a good picture of twin 2 ready to go just incase... I mean we were doing picture anyways and they don't like to miss out lol


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 16, 2022)

Driving in to Edinburgh last night, what should be a simple 25 minute trip.

Some idiot at Transport Scotland/ScotGov decided it would be a hoot to close the entire main southbound motorway that links the North with Edinburgh airport on a Saturday evening at peak time, forcing all traffic on to the A90 in to Edinburgh city where there is only one single lane feed off for the majority of traffic that wants to head South West and/or to the airport.

The result, a five or six mile tail back that meant that 25 minute journey took nearly two hours.

I mean, I know roads need maintained and sometimes they need to be closed to do so. But peak time on a Saturday?
(Mod edit, last sentence removed as political)


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Guess it's just a bit of luck who you get at the passport office...

3 passports submitted few weeks ago

2 went to one office , 1 to another

Eldest (photo amber) approved (passport office 1)
Eldest twin (photo green) rejected.. (passport office 1) approved now after another photo quickly sent
Youngest twin (amber photo) not heard anything (passport office 2)

All posted same day next day delivery lol

Reason for rejection , shadow in background .. checks eldests photo .. shadow in background lol

New photo cut off a bit of her hair when the online photo thing crops it for you.. approved lol

Mental

But it approved. Apparently just need the face 🤣

I thought ahead and have got a good picture of twin 2 ready to go just incase... I mean we were doing picture anyways and they don't like to miss out lol
		
Click to expand...

So it really is pot luck who does your passport...

Just heard that twin 2 passport on hold as the person who signed it doesn't meet the standards 

Oh that would be the same person who signed her two sisters passports which have been approved lol


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 16, 2022)

Heavy cold, now into day six with only very slow improvement. Absolutely whacked out and head full of snot. Blurg🤧


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2022)

Deliveroo driver stealing our food and marking it delivered when it wasn't. So that was us eating at 9pm by the time we'd got a new order sent out.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Deliveroo driver stealing our food and marking it delivered when it wasn't. So that was us eating at 9pm by the time we'd got a new order sent out.
		
Click to expand...

Have they stolen it, or have they mistakenly delivered it to the wrong address, the residents of which have stolen the food? 

Wouldn’t be the first time someone has knocked on my door offering me food that I haven’t ordered.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have they stolen it, or have they mistakenly delivered it to the wrong address, the residents of which have stolen the food?

Wouldn’t be the first time someone has knocked on my door offering me food that I haven’t ordered.
		
Click to expand...

Well if he's done that he's an idiot which doesn't make it less irritating. 😆 The app told me he was nearby, then he just marked it as delivered and buggered off. When we rang the restaurant though they said he'd picked it up nearly an hour before so seems like he was playing silly beggars.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Well if he's done that he's an idiot which doesn't make it less irritating. 😆 The app told me he was nearby, then he just marked it as delivered and buggered off. When we rang the restaurant though they said he'd picked it up nearly an hour before so seems like he was playing silly beggars.
		
Click to expand...

It might make him an idiot, but not the thief you’ve publicly accused him of being.


----------



## fundy (Oct 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have they stolen it, or have they mistakenly delivered it to the wrong address, the residents of which have stolen the food?

Wouldn’t be the first time someone has knocked on my door offering me food that I haven’t ordered.
		
Click to expand...


Have told Phil a few doors down next time they bring his takeaway to my door im having it 

2 warnings is plenty in my book and the last one smelt great


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			Have told Phil a few doors down next time they bring his takeaway to my door im having it 

2 warnings is plenty in my book and the last one smelt great
		
Click to expand...

Two warning is more than fair enough.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 17, 2022)

Stop Oil Protesters closing the Dartford Crossing, plus Blackwall tunnel Is closed. I wish I’d stayed in bed this morning!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Deliveroo driver stealing our food and marking it delivered when it wasn't. So that was us eating at 9pm by the time we'd got a new order sent out.
		
Click to expand...

I thought deliveroo had started using the passcode system? Or is it only certain orders with them? Last one we did for work I had to type in the number they had emailed me into his phone before the food could be handed over


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			So it really is pot luck who does your passport...

Just heard that twin 2 passport on hold as the person who signed it doesn't meet the standards

Oh that would be the same person who signed her two sisters passports which have been approved lol
		
Click to expand...

Re submitted with another person as requested

Won't be pushing it as the other 2 approved with my colleague so don't want them to not send those passports lol 

So in the end both the amber pictures approved and the green one failed 😂

At least they are all on the way to the printers lol


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I thought deliveroo had started using the passcode system? Or is it only certain orders with them? Last one we did for work I had to type in the number they had emailed me into his phone before the food could be handed over
		
Click to expand...

I've seen that it but it might be dependent on the restaurant activating it because we don't get it every time.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			It might make him an idiot, but not the thief you’ve publicly accused him of being.
		
Click to expand...

Christ, you really will go into bat for anyone won't you? Can't criticise McIlroy, or Premier League footballers, or even the humble nameless Deliveroo driver. 😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I've seen that it but it might be dependent on the restaurant activating it because we don't get it every time.
		
Click to expand...

I think it should be standard by now. We had a driver or someone take a big order few weeks ago and they refused to refund my colleague

Annoying thing is whenever we go somewhere new they can't find us half the time.. even tho we are on Google earth. The postcode for us takes them half way down road and we don't have a door number 

But Google earth and what3words just don't seem to work with their apps, all built in GPS .. need to add what3words .. altho deliveroo is my preferred as they let you drop a pin.. (still drive past the gate)

Iceland walked down our order the other day it was like seriously drive down lol it's not a short drive


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I think it should be standard by now. We had a driver or someone take a big order few weeks ago and they refused to refund my colleague

Annoying thing is whenever we go somewhere new they can't find us half the time.. even tho we are on Google earth. The postcode for us takes them half way down road and we don't have a door number

But Google earth and what3words just don't seem to work with their apps, all built in GPS .. need to add what3words .. altho deliveroo is my preferred as they let you drop a pin.. (still drive past the gate)

Iceland walked down our order the other day it was like seriously drive down lol it's not a short drive
		
Click to expand...

On this occasion the app showed him arrive at the beginning of our road (after about an hour of waiting) and then stop there for a bit. Made no attempt to contact us and then, in fact I misspoke earlier as I remember now he marked it as 'unable to deliver' or something but claiming they couldn't contact us. Which he hadn't attempted to do. I had messaged him in the app (ignored) and was about to call but as soon as he does that the option to call disappears. Infuriating.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 17, 2022)

People who are too lazy to do their own shopping or cook their own food, complaining when they don't get want they want.  If it bothers you that much, go and collect it yourself!

PS - Part of this is tongue in cheek


----------



## Piece (Oct 17, 2022)

Neilds said:



			People who are too lazy to do their own shopping or cook their own food, complaining when they don't get want they want.  If it bothers you that much, go and collect it yourself!

PS - Part of this is tongue in cheek 

Click to expand...



Deliveroo et al don't operate in my area so it's collection only here!


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Christ, you really will go into bat for anyone won't you? Can't criticise McIlroy, or Premier League footballers, or even the humble nameless Deliveroo driver. 😂
		
Click to expand...

I reckon he must do a bit of deliveroo on the side. Maybe in the Watford area.🤣


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 17, 2022)

Smelly people generally but evenmore so when on a aeroplane for 8hrs. Horrific


----------



## GB72 (Oct 17, 2022)

Piece said:





Deliveroo et al don't operate in my area so it's collection only here!
		
Click to expand...

Same here, no deliveries to my village, iit is collect or nothing.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Smelly people generally but evenmore so when on a aeroplane for 8hrs. Horrific
		
Click to expand...

Sorry La.....couldn't afford the hot water...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Christ, you really will go into bat for anyone won't you? Can't criticise McIlroy, or Premier League footballers, or even the humble nameless Deliveroo driver. 😂
		
Click to expand...

I'll just leave this there, as someone said...



Orikoru said:



*Deliveroo driver stealing our food and marking it delivered when it wasn't.* So that was us eating at 9pm by the time we'd got a new order sent out.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			On this occasion the app showed him arrive at the beginning of our road (after about an hour of waiting) and then stop there for a bit. Made no attempt to contact us and then, i*n fact I misspoke earlier as I remember now he marked it as 'unable to deliver' or something* but claiming they couldn't contact us. Which he hadn't attempted to do. I had messaged him in the app (ignored) and was about to call but as soon as he does that the option to call disappears. Infuriating.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I've ever said Premiership footballers were beyond criticism; as to the others, it's about the how, not the who, which is the irritation.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll just leave this there, as someone said...

Not sure I've ever said Premiership footballers were beyond criticism; as to the others, it's about the how, not the who, which is the irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Me getting the wording wrong didn't make any difference, he never made any reasonable attempt to deliver it. Why are you sticking up for a random Deliveroo driver when you don't even know his name? I already knew you like to disagree with everything I say but this is just getting silly. 

Try and remember, nothing any of us say on here actually matters a jot in the grand scheme of life.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 17, 2022)

Technology isn’t perfect, nor are we. Assuming we are always right can sometimes be a “mis assumption”…


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 18, 2022)

Not being able to shake a random ankle injury that just showed up last week for no reason ..

Bit the bullet and booked a buggy for our society away trip Thursday Friday. 

I was looking forward to the walk


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 18, 2022)

Spending four days near Leominster in a lovely cottage chillin. Driving around on near empty roads. The beautiful green countryside all around for miles and miles, and having to return to my hell hole of a town today


----------



## drdel (Oct 18, 2022)

Ex RAF pilots training Chinese pilots: Treason?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 18, 2022)

drdel said:



			Ex RAF pilots training Chinese pilots: Treason?
		
Click to expand...

Are we at war with China? Maybe need need to reward our ex service colleagues more so they aren't as tempted


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Are we at war with China? Maybe need need to reward our ex service colleagues more so they aren't as tempted
		
Click to expand...

If they can't see the problems in what they did then I would question their thought processes and desire for money.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Are we at war with China? Maybe need need to reward our ex service colleagues more so they aren't as tempted
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember a report from a few years ago that basically said the one thing that would stop China from being almost unbeatable in a conventional war was their lack of fighter pilots and pilot ability.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 18, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I seem to remember a report from a few years ago that basically said the one thing that would stop China from being almost unbeatable in a conventional war was their lack of fighter pilots and pilot ability.
		
Click to expand...

I remember reading all about if Russia invaded the Ukrainian they would steam roll through and be unstoppable

Big pinch of salt in every report 



Lord Tyrion said:



			If they can't see the problems in what they did then I would question their thought processes and desire for money.
		
Click to expand...

Desire or desperation?


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If they can't see the problems in what they did then I would question their thought processes and desire for money.
		
Click to expand...

£240k a year is a chunk of change.

Presumably as they are no longer employed by the RAF they are free to work for whoever they like?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			£240k a year is a chunk of change.

Presumably as they are no longer employed by the RAF they are free to work for whoever they like?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. It's a moral decision though, one that they may want to ponder with Chinese activity towards Taiwan, South China sea claims against Australia etc. They may be training pilots to fight against our allies, possibly our own pilots at some point. That would make a fun reunion back at base. They can not claim not to have been warned, that they did not see this coming, so yes, they are free to do it (I assume) but accept the criticism and consequences of what you are doing.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 18, 2022)

The pre authorisation on cards at Tesco pay at the pump now being £120.00. So if you do not have £120 in the bank, you cannot use pay at the pump. Dread to think how many people get caught by that at the end of the month. Still, at least Tesco will have plenty of staff on to deal with the increase in the number of people paying in the shop. Nope, normally one person who is generall more interested in stacking shelves than serving customers.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Desire or desperation?
		
Click to expand...

Former pilots, desperate? That desperate. Come on.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 18, 2022)

Kid at my wife's school. Just needs to be in a proper special school not just with sen staff.

That's a 3rd member of staff in a&e this year by him

My wife had done her hour with him and 5 mins later her friend got assaulted 

He isn't safe for regular school and not fair on staff to work with him.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Kid at my wife's school. Just needs to be in a proper special school not just with sen staff.

That's a 3rd member of staff in a&e this year by him

My wife had done her hour with him and 5 mins later her friend got assaulted

He isn't safe for regular school and not fair on staff to work with him.
		
Click to expand...


Simply not enough "Special" Schools in the borough, Corbets Tay is massively oversubscribed, and so is Hall Mead which isn't a special school but has an outstanding record with SEN pupils. (Pushes house prices in the catchment area through the roof!)

 The boroughs main method of dealing with SEN pupils is to try to offer extra support in Mainstream schooling. Most of the times this works well, especially if the SENCO at the school keeps the same assistants with the same pupils all the time. (My 21-year-old Asperger's son still remembers his fondly) 

Obviously in the instance you posted about this is not adequate, and staff must be protected. One thing is for certain though, it is not the pupils or his parents fault, the system is to blame. Hats off to your wife though doing what she is doing, they play such an important part in these kid's lives.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 18, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The pre authorisation on cards at Tesco pay at the pump now being £120.00. So if you do not have £120 in the bank, you cannot use pay at the pump. Dread to think how many people get caught by that at the end of the month. Still, at least Tesco will have plenty of staff on to deal with the increase in the number of people paying in the shop. Nope, normally one person who is generall more interested in stacking shelves than serving customers.
		
Click to expand...

Local sainsburys is taking 3 days to credit you back too, its always dead on the pay at pump ones there!!


----------



## banjofred (Oct 18, 2022)

Just bought a £500 battery powered brush cutter to re-establish the local footpaths on the field near us. So far...only a couple of nice comments. Just waiting for the complaints because I'm cutting "nature"....I've warned the local councilor, he's on my side. But somebody will hate.....just because.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 18, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Local sainsburys is taking 3 days to credit you back too, its always dead on the pay at pump ones there!!
		
Click to expand...

I am going to be stopping using pay at the pump now If they want to play that game, they will have to staff the kiosk sufficiently. This is a new thing at Tesco as last week it was only pre authorsing a pound.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 18, 2022)

Appointment at the Hospital today to get the stitches out of my hand. Surgeon had said she couldn't see a reason I couldn't start paying again within a few weeks of the op, but today she said not to risk it and give the bone another 4 weeks to fuse otherwise it may rip the screw out. 
Have to play my match play comp final by the end of the month, so looks like I will have to concede,  so all those tough games giving lots of shots away were all for nothing☹️


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 18, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Simply not enough "Special" Schools in the borough, Corbets Tay is massively oversubscribed, and so is Hall Mead which isn't a special school but has an outstanding record with SEN pupils. (Pushes house prices in the catchment area through the roof!)

The boroughs main method of dealing with SEN pupils is to try to offer extra support in Mainstream schooling. Most of the times this works well, especially if the SENCO at the school keeps the same assistants with the same pupils all the time. (My 21-year-old Asperger's son still remembers his fondly)

Obviously in the instance you posted about this is not adequate, and staff must be protected. One thing is for certain though, it is not the pupils or his parents fault, the system is to blame. Hats off to your wife though doing what she is doing, they play such an important part in these kid's lives. 

Click to expand...

Whilst I echo your sentiments entirely my wife doesn't work in Havering (yet) after a decade of being together she is finally going to look to move next year. Can't understand why on earth she has worked in Newham so long.


----------



## drdel (Oct 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Are we at war with China? Maybe need need to reward our ex service colleagues more so they aren't as tempted
		
Click to expand...

Yes we are at war (small 'w') with China. 

Really: they have accepted very, very expensive and unique training while getting well paid and have retired on a comfortable pension deal.

I was offered a very considerable chunk of change to lecture in China but I knew it was 'inside' knowledge over the sensitive area of my expertise that was jacking up the fees. Contractually I was under the OS Act but 'free': I declined: patriotism; possibly. 

These guys aren't stupid and know exactly why they are attractive to the Chinese  and that is why IMO the offers should not have been accepted. In my book its treason.


----------



## Red devil (Oct 19, 2022)

drdel said:



			Yes we are at war (small 'w') with China.

Really: they have accepted very, very expensive and unique training while getting well paid and have retired on a comfortable pension deal.

I was offered a very considerable chunk of change to lecture in China but I knew it was 'inside' knowledge over the sensitive area of my expertise that was jacking up the fees. Contractually I was under the OS Act but 'free': I declined: patriotism; possibly.

These guys aren't stupid and know exactly why they are attractive to the Chinese  and that is why IMO the offers should not have been accepted. In my book its treason.
		
Click to expand...

I understand your point and admire your decision not to be have been suckered by the Yen but treason is a very strong word to use towards these pilots. Selfishness and greed yes, but not treason


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 19, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Appointment at the Hospital today to get the stitches out of my hand. Surgeon had said she couldn't see a reason I couldn't start paying again within a few weeks of the op, but today she said not to risk it and give the bone another 4 weeks to fuse otherwise it may rip the screw out.
Have to play my match play comp final by the end of the month, so looks like I will have to concede,  so all those tough games giving lots of shots away were all for nothing☹️
		
Click to expand...

Will the club not give you some latitude, especially as it's a final?  if I was your opponent I'd be happy to extend as to win it that way would be hollow; I'd rather lose it on the course than claim it on the rulebook. .


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Will the club not give you some latitude, especially as it's a final?  if I was your opponent I'd be happy to extend as to win it that way would be hollow; I'd rather lose it on the course than claim it on the rulebook. .
		
Click to expand...

Alas the club will move to winter course at the end of the month, with mats and forward tees. It's also the club presentation night the 2nd week of Nov and this particular comp is provided by the current captain.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 19, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Alas the club will move to winter course at the end of the month, with mats and forward tees. It's also the club presentation night the 2nd week of Nov and this particular comp is provided by the current captain.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, see the dilemma, my sympathies.  We were fortunate in that we were struggling to get an agreeable date for the foursomes final & the pro said as long as it's done before the next year's one starts then no problem.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ah, see the dilemma, my sympathies.  We were fortunate in that we were struggling to get an agreeable date for the foursomes final & the pro said as long as it's done before the next year's one starts then no problem.
		
Click to expand...

To his credit my oppo has no issues leaving it till the last couple of days, to play. I'm tempted to give it a go but, in reality it's only a screw holding it together and the prospect of a heavy shot ripping it out doesn't bare thinking about😥


----------



## Imurg (Oct 19, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			To his credit my oppo has no issues leaving it till the last couple of days, to play. I'm tempted to give it a go but, in reality it's only a screw holding it together and the prospect of a heavy shot ripping it out doesn't bare thinking about😥
		
Click to expand...

Think that be more than just a tingle in the fingers....


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Think that be more than just a tingle in the fingers....

Click to expand...

Yes it's a 3.5 cm long screw though the finger tip and down through the 1st joint. Ouch🤣


----------



## Imurg (Oct 19, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Yes it's a 3.5 cm long screw though the finger tip and down through the 1st joint. Ouch🤣
		
Click to expand...

OK.. just stop there....


----------



## Imurg (Oct 19, 2022)

If " everyone knows Direct Line aren't on comparison websites" why do they need to advertise it....?🤔


----------



## Wilson (Oct 19, 2022)

People who can't navigate roundabouts, the one coming off J13/M4 heading into Newbury, no-one filters over correctly! And they have just re-done the one at J15, and people can't follow the lines, you can now go right using all three lanes, people cannot cope with this.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 19, 2022)

Wilson said:



			People who can't navigate roundabouts, the one coming off J13/M4 heading into Newbury, no-one filters over correctly! And they have just re-done the one at J15, and people can't follow the lines, you can now go right using all three lanes, people cannot cope with this.
		
Click to expand...

If this isn't actually a spiral roundabout, add them to the list; there's one on the A3 at Tolworth and about 5% of the motoring population have any clue how to deal with it.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 19, 2022)

Vets. Only wanted some metacam (ibuprofen for dogs) I knew that’s what they’d initially give my dog for limp. I’ve been here before.  
Visited out of hours vet. One shot of metacam for 24 hours £300 advised to go to normal vet for more. Visit to vet to do the same check up as the out of hours and a week of metacam £60. 

They’re like a cartel. Rob dogs. Literally! 
Oh the moment the dog gets booked in he stops limping.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 19, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Vets. Only wanted some metacam (ibuprofen for dogs) I knew that’s what they’d initially give my dog for limp. I’ve been here before. 
Visited out of hours vet. One shot of metacam for 24 hours £300 advised to go to normal vet for more. Visit to vet to do the same check up as the out of hours and a week of metacam £60.

They’re like a cartel. Rob dogs. Literally!
Oh the moment the dog gets booked in he stops limping.
		
Click to expand...

When our late dog was very very ill I had to sit down with the vet and talk through meds and find out exactly what they actually did. I ended up refusing one of them because it was so expensive (on top of the £150 a month for what he was on that they would pay out) it was like extra £200 a month for this one liquid med that basically did bugger all for him


----------



## bobmac (Oct 19, 2022)

A virus of some sort came on last Saturday.
Coughing, runny nose, chest pains, sore throat, no appetite except for nurofen and a complete lethargy.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 19, 2022)

We go on and on about waste as a country, save money etc 

HM passports ..

Our last 2 arrived today , eldests arrived yesterday

All different letters to same address .. but what was most wasteful is two arrived tnt and one DHL 

What happened to one contractor sending the passports lol 

Waste waste waste left right and centre


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2022)

Rylan Clark-Neal


----------



## Dando (Oct 19, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Rylan Clark-Neal
		
Click to expand...

I thought he’d be right up your street
😳


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 19, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Rylan Clark-Neal
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean Rylan Clark, Smiffy?  He's divorced now.  Single & ready to mingle...


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 19, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Rylan Clark-Neal
		
Click to expand...

What's he done? I remember when he was Ross Clark.. he was a diva then.. not changed much now lol


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			What's he done
		
Click to expand...

Just appeared on my TV screen, the plastic toothed git.
I cannot stand the Jodrell.
😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 19, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just appeared on my TV screen, the plastic toothed git.
I cannot stand the Jodrell.
😡😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

I've mellowed to him tbh , he's grown up a lot, was a complete something rude at school but came back to give the students a talk the other day and my mum was in doing cover now she retired and he asked to see her. Got a selfie with her and said she was such a wondful teacher and he just seems to have achieved what he always wanted.. TV star

He really is marmite tho

Personally never liked him .. but find him less and less offensive




She looks terrified to be fair lol


----------



## RichA (Oct 19, 2022)

Don't really know him from TV but I quite like him on R2 if I happen to be in the car on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2022)

Harry Kane.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 20, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			To his credit my oppo has no issues leaving it till the last couple of days, to play. I'm tempted to give it a go but, in reality it's only a screw holding it together and the prospect of a heavy shot ripping it out doesn't bare thinking about😥
		
Click to expand...

I’d play for you Patrick, but it would be over on the 10th 🤣🤣
In all seriousness I hope they postpone it until your hand is sorted 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Kid at my wife's school. Just needs to be in a proper special school not just with sen staff.

That's a 3rd member of staff in a&e this year by him

My wife had done her hour with him and 5 mins later her friend got assaulted

He isn't safe for regular school and not fair on staff to work with him.
		
Click to expand...

I think the problem is, is that the parents read that their child will always do better in a "normal" school than a special needs school, so send them there. The schools is I'll equipped to deal with them, or have the training, so, in fact, everyone suffers. My son has Downs, and went to a "normal" school. They did their best, but in no way was it the place for him to be. Proper funding needs to be put in place and proper special needs schools need to be made available that can tailor schooling to suit. I'd better stop there....


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 20, 2022)

bobmac said:



			A virus of some sort came on last Saturday.
Coughing, runny nose, chest pains, sore throat, no appetite except for nurofen and a complete lethargy. 

Click to expand...

Lasts for over a week. Sat in bed on day 10. Enjoy.🤧


----------



## drdel (Oct 20, 2022)

'Personality' journalists and news 'presenters': just pass on the information, we don't need the hype. This lot are becoming the problem!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 20, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Lasts for over a week. Sat in bed on day 10. Enjoy.🤧
		
Click to expand...

Thanks just what I wanted to hear. 
However, I did sleep for 15 hours on Tue/Wed and 14 hours last night so well on the mend now.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2022)

One thing won't miss when I pack up work in 10 days time is this...
Supposed to meet a pupil at 2pm today
11.30 she texts me and asks if we can move the lesson to another day - not normally a problem as I've always been flexible on timings
I text back within a minute suggesting some times and dates....
12.17.....nothing, nada, not a sausage, bugger all.......
And yet these youngsters live on their phones.......


----------



## RichA (Oct 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			One thing won't miss when I pack up work in 10 days time is this...
Supposed to meet a pupil at 2pm today
11.30 she texts me and asks if we can move the lesson to another day - not normally a problem as I've always been flexible on timings
I text back within a minute suggesting some times and dates....
12.17.....nothing, nada, not a sausage, bugger all.......
And yet these youngsters live on their phones.......

Click to expand...

I sometimes think this, then remind myself that I often send a message before I go into an Underground Station or a meeting.

My current irritation... what are these tiny little white flies that have been absolutely everywhere for the last 2 weeks?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2022)

RichA said:



			I sometimes think this, then remind myself that I often send a message before I go into an Underground Station or a meeting.

My current irritation... what are these tiny little white flies that have been absolutely everywhere for the last 2 weeks?
		
Click to expand...

They are called Whitefly 
A relative of the Aphid, plant eating but get attracted to shiny cars and , more bizarrely,  people's coats..harmless, unlike The Earth which is listed as Mostly Harmless


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			One thing won't miss when I pack up work in 10 days time is this...
Supposed to meet a pupil at 2pm today
11.30 she texts me and asks if we can move the lesson to another day - not normally a problem as I've always been flexible on timings
I text back within a minute suggesting some times and dates....
12.17.....nothing, nada, not a sausage, bugger all.......
And yet these youngsters live on their phones.......

Click to expand...

1.49 - still nowt......


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			They are called Whitefly
A relative of the Aphid, plant eating but get attracted to shiny cars and , more bizarrely,  people's coats..harmless, unlike The Earth which is listed as Mostly Harmless
		
Click to expand...


harmless yes, randomly irritating definitely, especially when trying to prep the garden to relay the lawn (and failing lol)


----------



## bobmac (Oct 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			1.49 - still nowt......

Click to expand...

Charge her a £20 cancellation fee and see if she does it again


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Charge her a £20 cancellation fee and see if she does it again
		
Click to expand...

She's already paid for it


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 20, 2022)

Getting the call from repair shop that my Volvo is ready after the rear end shunt. It's been valeted and detailed but it's hosing down with rain and i had 4 miles of muddy country lanes to go down as our normal road is shut due to a collapsed culvert and we have to divert  Car is now muddy  .Sheesh do we really have this closure for another 18 months !!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 20, 2022)

Wow 😳


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2022)

roughly 25% chance theyve run out of options and are going back round again...............


----------



## theoneandonly (Oct 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wow 😳
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but at least we've taken back control right.


----------



## Dando (Oct 21, 2022)

My MIL got a new mobile phone on Wednesday and said there was no rush for me to go and set it up for her.

she's mentioned it at least twice a day since and already been on the phone today about it


----------



## fundy (Oct 21, 2022)

Anglian water and their inability to supply it to our property yet again


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2022)

fundy said:



			Anglian water and their inability to supply it to our property yet again 

Click to expand...

What's the excuse; and are you without water, or upgrading the supply?


----------



## fundy (Oct 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			What's the excuse; and are you without water, or upgrading the supply?
		
Click to expand...

We have no water in the village at all, they think its a leak but dont know yet. This is about the 7th or 8th time this year, each time all they do is a patch repair then it breaks again a few weeks later. Last time they tried to blame the fire brigade for putting to much pressure on their pipes!

We have bottled water as come to expect it now, will save the upgrades for later if needed


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2022)

fundy said:



			We have no water in the village at all, they think its a leak but dont know yet. This is about the 7th or 8th time this year, each time all they do is a patch repair then it breaks again a few weeks later. Last time they tried to blame the fire brigade for putting to much pressure on their pipes!

We have bottled water as come to expect it now, will save the upgrades for later if needed 

Click to expand...

Do OFWAT know about this?  If they don't, they should.  

https://www.ofwat.gov.uk/


----------



## fundy (Oct 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do OFWAT know about this?  If they don't, they should. 

https://www.ofwat.gov.uk/

Click to expand...


they have but as Anglian have managed to bodge it and get supply back on inside 24 hrs each time so far it seems they are powerless


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 21, 2022)

Was looking forward to getting on my favourite road the M6 Toll earlier. It was as busy as a normal motorway - there and back. Absolutely seething.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 21, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Was looking forward to getting on my favourite road the M6 Toll earlier. It was as busy as a normal motorway - there and back. Absolutely seething.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but it's still a lovely motorway. Like driving in another country - Holland for instance.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 21, 2022)

Bar staff in busy bars who just say "Who's next?" Come on, you're bar staff. It's part of your job to know who's next ...


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 21, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Bar staff in busy bars who just say "Who's next?" Come on, you're bar staff. It's part of your job to know who's next ...
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, have you ever served behind a busy bar? 
I have, and it's a bloody nightmare keeping track on who's next. With having to get drinks, keep track of prices and doing so as quickly as possible to the baying crowd who want their drinks now! 
Worst job ever. 😣


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 21, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Bar staff in busy bars who just say "Who's next?" Come on, you're bar staff. It's part of your job to know who's next ...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that bugs me. A decent barman knows who's next. Shouting it is a cop out and just causes aggravation.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 22, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Blimey, have you ever served behind a busy bar?
I have, and it's a bloody nightmare keeping track on who's next. With having to get drinks, keep track of prices and doing so as quickly as possible to the baying crowd who want their drinks now!
Worst job ever. 😣
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have. 
The busiest place was the Miners Welfare Club, at half time in the bingo. Last number called then immediately about 100 people would descend on the bar at once. Not only were you expected to know the order in which they arrived, but what they wanted, and how much it cost without using the till. And if you didn't know, you damn well learned quick. And you had to have them all served before the bingo started again.

But as an irritation, it gets me most when there's only 2 or 3 people at the bar. That's not hard to know.


----------



## Slab (Oct 22, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			But as an irritation, it gets me most when there's only 2 or 3 people at the bar. That's not hard to know.
		
Click to expand...

Surely even if arrived first, the fellas will defer their 'spot in the queue' to a any woman who arrived afterwards? 


(if she's fit obviously)


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2022)

Had my latest Covid booster yesterday
The arm isn't hurting, as such, but every few minutes it aches like nothing on earth for 5 minutes and then settles..
To say it's keeping me awake is the understatement of the year and means Sunday is going to be a very, very long day


----------



## Dando (Oct 23, 2022)

waking up at 1.45am


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2022)

Sleep is for wimps.....


----------



## banjofred (Oct 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Had my latest Covid booster yesterday
The arm isn't hurting, as such, but every few minutes it aches like nothing on earth for 5 minutes and then settles..
To say it's keeping me awake is the understatement of the year and means Sunday is going to be a very, very long day

Click to expand...

My wife and I have kind of been putting it off. My wife's daughter (nurse) got hers a couple of weeks ago and she had a pretty bad reaction to the Moderna shot. Missed a few days of work, high temp, joint pain, super tired etc. I haven't scheduled my flu shot either......  But, I did finally mail in my UK self assessment yesterday!....I've been putting that off as well.


----------



## chellie (Oct 23, 2022)

banjofred said:



			My wife and I have kind of been putting it off. My wife's daughter (nurse) got hers a couple of weeks ago and she had a pretty bad reaction to the Moderna shot. Missed a few days of work, high temp, joint pain, super tired etc. I haven't scheduled my flu shot either......  But, I did finally mail in my UK self assessment yesterday!....I've been putting that off as well.
		
Click to expand...

I had my flu jab weeks ago and only had a sore arm for a few hours. HID had his on Friday and it was the same for him. Haven't had booster though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 23, 2022)

Booster booked for today in the knowledge I've nothing planned but the duvet for tomorrow!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Booster booked for today in the knowledge I've nothing planned but the duvet for tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Mine wasn't bad at all. Only felt sore if the arm was touched 

Managed to play golf the next day


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Had my latest Covid booster yesterday
The arm isn't hurting, as such, but every few minutes it aches like nothing on earth for 5 minutes and then settles..
To say it's keeping me awake is the understatement of the year and means Sunday is going to be a very, very long day

Click to expand...

Had my 4th Covid jab Thursday and flu jab at same time. Felt like shite all day Friday.
Woke up feeling fine on Saturday and played a decent enough 18 holes.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 23, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Mine wasn't bad at all. Only felt sore if the arm was touched

Managed to play golf the next day
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping to be similar as reacted to all the others, so maybe this one will be fine! Either way it will be short lived discomfort for the benefit.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm hoping to be similar as reacted to all the others, so maybe this one will be fine! Either way it will be short lived discomfort for the benefit.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, I made sure I had the day off afters rather than work cuz didn't want to let them down, so I just had golf pencilled in and told my playing partner I'd let him no at 6am on the day if Id make the 10am tee


----------



## BrianM (Oct 23, 2022)

Passport control at Corfu Airport, an absolute shambles 🤬🤬


----------



## RichA (Oct 23, 2022)

Another car key signal blocker pouch that's become "leaky" within a year or so.


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2022)

RichA said:



			Another car key signal blocker pouch that's become "leaky" within a year or so.
		
Click to expand...

excuse the stupid question but how do you know? (i hope its not worst case scenario!!!)


----------



## RichA (Oct 23, 2022)

fundy said:



			excuse the stupid question but how do you know? (i hope its not worst case scenario!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Not the worst case scenario. Forgot to take the key out of the pouch this morning but was still able to open and start the car.


----------



## RichA (Oct 23, 2022)

RichA said:



			George Ezra. He really is the new Coldplay. A couple of good songs when he started, now just formulaic drivel.
MrsA is choreographing a paso doble to his latest offering, so I'll be hearing it 10 times a day for the next 2 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

For pity's sake, please make it stop. 
I've managed to convince MrsA that "Dance All Over Me" blatantly rips off "Nothing Breaks Like A Heart", musically. They're so similar that the choreography is interchangeable between the two songs. I may be about to achieve a small victory.


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2022)

RichA said:



			Not the worst case scenario. Forgot to take the key out of the pouch this morning but was still able to open and start the car.
		
Click to expand...

ok thats good


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)

RichA said:



			For pity's sake, please make it stop.
I've managed to convince MrsA that "Dance All Over Me" blatantly rips off "Nothing Breaks Like A Heart", musically. They're so similar that the choreography is interchangeable between the two songs. *I may be about to achieve a small victory.*

Click to expand...

But at what cost...


----------



## RichA (Oct 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			But at what cost... 

Click to expand...

Not sure whether that comment is casting aspersions on the core tenets that my marriage is based on (distrust, blame and manipulation) or the musical ability of Mark Ronson and Miley Cyrus.
If you're criticising Miley, you and I are going to have a problem.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)

RichA said:



			Not sure whether that comment is casting aspersions on the core tenets that my marriage is based on (distrust, blame and manipulation) or the musical ability of Mark Ronson and Miley Cyrus.
If you're criticising Miley, you and I are going to have a problem.
		
Click to expand...

I’m wondering how long the victory will be remembered and how many times it will be brought up… 😳


----------



## RichA (Oct 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’m wondering how long the victory will be remembered and how many times it will be brought up… 😳
		
Click to expand...

Option 1 then. 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)

The complete idiot of a food delivery driver that nearly wiped out Mrs BiM & I jumping a red light.

Learner riders should be banned from doing this sort of work.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The complete idiot of a food delivery driver that nearly wiped out Mrs BiM & I jumping a red light.

Learner riders should be banned from doing this sort of work.
		
Click to expand...

Dont you know that red lights don't apply to these people?
Had the same twice last week, a moped rider and electric bike rider. Its the modern plague that won't be tackled because people are too lazy to go buy their own food themselves.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Dont you know that red lights don't apply to these people?
Had the same twice last week, a moped rider and electric bike rider. Its the modern plague that won't be tackled because people are too lazy to go buy their own food themselves.
		
Click to expand...

The best of it was the way she looked at us as if we were in the wrong for going through a green light.  She was absolutely clueless.  We both looked as she approached & something didn't quite seem right and fortunately we stopped in time that she went round the front of us, glaring at us.  I'd be interested to know what the insurance premiums are for these clowns, might explain some of the prices that takeaways charge.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The best of it was the way she looked at us as if we were in the wrong for going through a green light.  She was absolutely clueless.  We both looked as she approached & something didn't quite seem right and fortunately we stopped in time that she went round the front of us, glaring at us.  I'd be interested to know what the insurance premiums are for these clowns, might explain some of the prices that takeaways charge.
		
Click to expand...

Insurance..?
You jest Sir...
They'll have the bare minimum requirement and almost certainly won't have business insurance.....
There's one particular rider around here who, as soon as I see him, I back off from getting near..wouldn't surprise me if he's never even taken CBT.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 24, 2022)

Probably more of an irritation, but currently at Kings Cross Station waiting to get a train to Edinburgh after British Airways cancelled our flight at 10pm and couldn’t give us a hotel or alternative flight, not much use with a 3 and 11 year old, I’m £720 down on a taxi and train fares already 🙈🙈


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 24, 2022)

Staff who like to be micro-managed and are unable or unwilling to take any initiative or make decisions.


----------



## Dando (Oct 24, 2022)

My dog went for a sleepover last night and the house is far too quiet without him


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2022)

Bloody cat again, she’s taken a real turn for the worst over the last couple of weeks, back legs have gone and she’s just completely lost her mind. Looks like she may have to be put to sleep later 😞


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Bloody cat again, she’s taken a real turn for the worst over the last couple of weeks, back legs have gone and she’s just completely lost her mind. Looks like she may have to be put to sleep later 😞
		
Click to expand...

Will you get the short straw for that? Awful to go through. I've done it with a past cat and we wont be far off with our dog. It's enough to put you off having pets.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 24, 2022)

My dad. He’s 75, lives alone and is in quite poor health. I do try and visit when I can but it’s difficult when you are working and have a family. 

He’s become indoctrinated by “Facebook news” and is displaying some quite worrying opinions as facts thanks to it. 

There’s a lot of slamming of the so called main stream media, but what checks and balances are being put on the independent “media”? (For this, read ‘anyone that’s wants to tout their opinions as real world facts across millions of easily accessible minds’…


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Bloody cat again, she’s taken a real turn for the worst over the last couple of weeks, back legs have gone and she’s just completely lost her mind. Looks like she may have to be put to sleep later 😞
		
Click to expand...

Tough times but I'm sure you'll decide what's best for the poor poppet...


----------



## GB72 (Oct 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Will you get the short straw for that? Awful to go through. I've done it with a past cat and we wont be far off with our dog. It's enough to put you off having pets.
		
Click to expand...

I have been through this with a number of moggies and it breaks my heart every time. I always take time to remember that I gave every one of them a great home and a great life and that this was now the time to rescue another little friend and give them that same opportunity.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Will you get the short straw for that? Awful to go through. I've done it with a past cat and we wont be far off with our dog. It's enough to put you off having pets.
		
Click to expand...

We’ll both be taking here down I imagine, don’t think I can be in there when it happens though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We’ll both be taking here down I imagine, don’t think I can be in there when it happens though.
		
Click to expand...

If you can bear it then try to. It's not easy but she may be calmer with you there.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			If you can bear it then try to. It's not easy but she may be calmer with you there.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, she doesn’t know where she is, she just sits there staring into space, I have to put food right under her nose to get a reaction from her.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We’ll both be taking here down I imagine, don’t think I can be in there when it happens though.
		
Click to expand...

If you can avoid it then don't. It still sends a shiver through me now.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 24, 2022)

Gary Lineker.


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Gary Lineker.
		
Click to expand...


getting to the point we pin a few names at the top of the page, seems as good a place as any to start


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We’ll both be taking here down I imagine, don’t think I can be in there when it happens though.
		
Click to expand...

If there's any way that you can manage to be with her at the end please try. Obviously only you know your pet but I have been told by a vet of pets in that situation looking around for a familiar face at the end and seeing only strangers. Although from what you've said it sounds as though she might not be aware of what is happening so might not make any difference to her. 

My heart goes out to you. I've got two 14 year old cats and I'm dreading the day I have to face that decision.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2022)

I've a feeling I posted this in here a while back but..
In light of the near miss involving BiM the other day it's becoming more common by the day for people, using all forms of transport, to crash red lights.
As I spend my working day being driven around our town, I get to know the phasing of all the traffic lights. 
When you know the phasing it's extremely easy to see when someone has crashed a red
I suppose it's because they know they're very unlikely to get caught - either by the police or the other cars, although I've seen some very fine margins recently. 
Sooner or later they're not going to be so lucky.....
And don't get me started on General Awareness...........


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you can avoid it then don't. It still sends a shiver through me now.
		
Click to expand...

When we had to have our older Springer put to sleep, the vet came to the house to do it. We had all the family (and our other dog) there, and although it was heartbreaking, it was a far nicer way to do it, having the old boy in his familiar surroundings and with all his loved ones, rather than taking him to the vets. Might be worth asking if your vet provides this service.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			When we had to have our older Springer put to sleep, the vet came to the house to do it. We had all the family (and our other dog) there, and although it was heartbreaking, it was a far nicer way to do it, having the old boy in his familiar surroundings and with all his loved ones, rather than taking him to the vets. Might be worth asking if your vet provides this service.
		
Click to expand...

The missus has taken charge, she's taking her down to a local vets tomorrow afternoon, she's also getting her cremated after so we don't have to bury her. She did try getting a vet to the house but no luck. 
Poor thing is just lost, she had quite a bad seizure a few months ago and I'm convinced she's had another recently.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The missus has taken charge, she's taking her down to a local vets tomorrow afternoon, she's also getting her cremated after so we don't have to bury her. She did try getting a vet to the house but no luck.
Poor thing is just lost, she had quite a bad seizure a few months ago and I'm convinced she's had another recently.
		
Click to expand...

My moggies have always been cremated then are buried in a pot with a small tree so as they are not left behind if I move house. Sad I know but just how I do it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 24, 2022)

People that blatantly lie to win arguments 🤦‍♂️


----------



## BrianM (Oct 24, 2022)

What a carry on to finish this holiday, managed to get from Kings Cross to Perth with zero hassle, got on the train to get the final 2 hour journey to Inverness and they cancel the train as they had no staff, ended up just getting a taxi, another £220, British Airways and Scotrail are a bunch of ……….., you know what I mean 😂😂


----------



## cliveb (Oct 24, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			When we had to have our older Springer put to sleep, the vet came to the house to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Be wary of how the vet does the deed.
When we had our last cat put down, the vet came to the house which we thought would be kindest for her. We assumed they would give an injection that sent her slowly off to sleep. But no, they shaved her leg and inserted a cannula (which made her cry and fight with what little strength she had left), then injected something and she was gone in less than 5 seconds, with her eyes still open. It was very traumatic.


----------



## RichA (Oct 25, 2022)

100 years of the BBC. 
If people choose to congratulate you on a landmark anniversary then it's nice. If you spend a year relentlessly reminding everyone to congratulate you then it's more than a bit cringeworthy.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 25, 2022)

Wife and I had our first night in a very long time on Saturday, now testing positive for Covid.


----------



## chico (Oct 26, 2022)

Seeing a Christmas tree up, what is wrong with some people.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 26, 2022)

Our dog becoming a static electric weapon after ‘adopting’ a picnic blanket from the garage. Every time he comes for cuddles it feels like there’s sparks coming off him. Sure he’s doing it on purpose.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2022)

Had an email this afternoon..
UPS informing me that a parcel is scheduled for delivery tomorrow......

Just got another one explaining that my delivery date has changed.....to Thursday. 

How did these people make it to Adulthood


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 26, 2022)

Virgin Atlantic. Meant to charge me £96 for a flight change. Have charged me £596…

How do these absolute morons get jobs? Unbelievable Jeff.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 26, 2022)

You're working in someone's house or flat, and years back you were asked if you wanted a tea or coffee, now it's "would you like water?"
Ummm no thanks is always the reply.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 27, 2022)

Sandro on Bake Off...too competitive by far (by Bake Off standards).


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 27, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You're working in someone's house or flat, and years back you were asked if you wanted a tea or coffee, now it's "would you like water?"
Ummm no thanks is always the reply.
		
Click to expand...

Mines always would you like a drink, let the person decide if it's tea/ coffee or a soft drink


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 27, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You're working in someone's house or flat, and years back you were asked if you wanted a tea or coffee, now it's "would you like water?"
Ummm no thanks is always the reply.
		
Click to expand...

You’ll be expecting to be fed next 🤣


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			You’ll be expecting to be fed next 🤣
		
Click to expand...


nothing wrong with keeping trades happy with a choccy biscuit or two


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			nothing wrong with keeping trades happy with a choccy biscuit or two 

Click to expand...

Hell, if it keeps them on site I crack out the bacon sandwiches in the morning.


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Hell, if it keeps them on site I crack out the bacon sandwiches in the morning.
		
Click to expand...


they have to earn them


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			they have to earn them 

Click to expand...

Turning up early enough to warrant breakfast is normally good enough for me.


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Turning up early enough to warrant breakfast is normally good enough for me.
		
Click to expand...


Here weve struggled more with those who have turned up at what I would describe as too early for breakfast lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			nothing wrong with keeping trades happy with a choccy biscuit or two 

Click to expand...

If my mates doing work for me or it's a short job I normally get lunch in for them 

When it was the loft it was far too much to do every day , but last day I cooked bacon sandwiches for them all . Not a lot but small gestures


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 27, 2022)

The current spate of "Revolut" adverts. They just make the users look arrogant, the ad agency has had a mare here IMO


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2022)

A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, how'd it happen?


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!!!! Properly painful injury. fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. Are you having to have to have surgery?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

That's harsh.....at least Mrs BiM will be able to wait on you hand and foot...
Get better soon Mate


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2022)

Slime said:



			Sorry to hear that, how'd it happen?
		
Click to expand...

 I think it’s stemmed from a twisted ankle on holiday and a GP that diagnosed the issue by phone rather than look at it, hence it wasn’t treated properly when it first became a problem.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Bummer that is, get better soon buddy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2022)

Imurg said:



			That's harsh.....at least Mrs BiM will be able to wait on you hand and foot...
Get better soon Mate

Click to expand...

Thanks Ian 👍


----------



## DaveR (Oct 27, 2022)

A 3 man love-in in too many threads. 

Really?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bummer that is, get better soon buddy
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil 👍


fundy said:



			Ouch!!!! Properly painful injury. fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. Are you having to have to have surgery?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, don’t know yet but from the way it let go I’m thinking it might be surgery, went like someone put a baseball bat across the back of my leg.


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I think it’s stemmed from a twisted ankle on holiday and a GP that diagnosed the issue by phone rather than look at it, hence it wasn’t treated properly when it first became a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Wishing you a full & speedy recovery.
When the pain subsides, maybe it'll get Comfortably Numb.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2022)

Slime said:



			Wishing you a full & speedy recovery.
When the pain subsides, maybe it'll get Comfortably Numb.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Slime. 👍. It will probably be Comfortably Numb on the proceeds of my recent trip to Scotland later this evening…


----------



## IainP (Oct 27, 2022)

☝️ trying to think of something positive - clocks and weather are changing, good time hunker down and recover. Good luck.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2022)

IainP said:



			☝️ trying to think of something positive - clocks and weather are changing, good time hunker down and recover. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Iain. 👍


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2022)

IainP said:



			☝️ trying to think of something positive - clocks and weather are changing, good time hunker down and recover. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

................... and there's another irritation.
Why oh why are we still changing the time twice a year?
Absolute and unbelievable waste of time.


----------



## IainP (Oct 27, 2022)

☝️ someone has probably just shouted "BINGO" ! 😉😉😃


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Slime. 👍. It will probably be Comfortably Numb on the proceeds of my recent trip to Scotland later this evening…
		
Click to expand...

Hope you're not out for too long, so put your feet up and watch some golf or even listen to music! 
But most importantly, don't milk it too much! 😃


----------



## yandabrown (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, very nasty. Does turning up on crutches get you access to better areas in stadiums, arenas perhaps?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Hope you're not out for too long, so put your feet up and watch some golf or even listen to music!
But most importantly, don't milk it too much! 😃
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris. The listen to music is a bit sore, as it’s probably going to cost me going to Peter Frampton’s last concert.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Sorry to hear that, very nasty. Does turning up on crutches get you access to better areas in stadiums, arenas perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Andy, as to the access I have no idea 🤷


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for you Richard, Mrs d and I wish you the speediest of recoveries.

To be fair though I reckon you could still get in Chelsea's back four even with the injury 🤕🤕🤕


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Chris. The listen to music is a bit sore, as it’s probably going to cost me going to Peter Frampton’s last concert.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, that's a shame!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Had one after the youngest rode her bike into my heel as I walked in front of her. Due to the time frames for surgery, plaster and phsyio after, I ended up having accupuncture and some electro therapy on it. 2 sessions and the hard lump had gone and tendon almost back to normal. This was about 4-6 months after the incident happened.

It's not a nice injury, but all the best getting over it


----------



## BrianM (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

I’m no expert, but I believe the more malt whisky you drink, the less pain you feel 😀👍🏻🥃🥃🥃


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Sorry for you Richard, Mrs d and I wish you the speediest of recoveries.

To be fair though I reckon you could still get in Chelsea's back four even with the injury 🤕🤕🤕
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris, Palace’s back four you mean?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Had one after the youngest rode her bike into my heel as I walked in front of her. Due to the time frames for surgery, plaster and phsyio after, I ended up having accupuncture and some electro therapy on it. 2 sessions and the hard lump had gone and tendon almost back to normal. This was about 4-6 months after the incident happened.

It's not a nice injury, but all the best getting over it

Click to expand...

Thanks Andy, I might try the alternatives depending on what the fracture clinic says.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2022)

BrianM said:



			I’m no expert, but I believe the more malt whisky you drink, the less pain you feel 😀👍🏻🥃🥃🥃
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Brian, I’ll test your theory 😉😁


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Brian, I’ll test your theory 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

I'm also no expert but if whisky doesn't work then I would recommend excessive amounts of vodka. If that also doesn't work then I recommend brandy (in the same quantities). And if both of those fail either fly to Amsterdam and partake in their own local painkillers or find yourself a dodgy doctor that will prescribe tramadol and morphine. *



* Disclaimer - I'm not a medical practitioner and it's possible that my advice might not be best suited to your recovery.


----------



## Pants (Oct 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it's a bit more than a "Random Irritation".  Hope the recovery goes well mate.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2022)

Pants said:



			Sounds like it's a bit more than a "Random Irritation".  Hope the recovery goes well mate.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Pants 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm also no expert but if whisky doesn't work then I would recommend excessive amounts of vodka. If that also doesn't work then I recommend brandy (in the same quantities). And if both of those fail either fly to Amsterdam and partake in their own local painkillers or find yourself a dodgy doctor that will prescribe tramadol and morphine. *



* Disclaimer - I'm not a medical practitioner and it's possible that my advice might not be best suited to your recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Colch 👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. Can be a tricky one to heal and the debate about surgery or not...hope it heals fast for you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Ouch. Can be a tricky one to heal and the debate about surgery or not...hope it heals fast for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2022)

Julia Hartley-Brewer


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 28, 2022)

Virgin Atlantic's hold music. Not the music itself (although it's pretty bad, bland pop - I assume signed to Virgin Records) but the volume of the music randomly fluctuates from "hardly hear it" to "say fare thee well to thine eardrums" and the most annoying part... there's no pattern to it, it's totally random fluctuations, even when it's looped back round.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

That's a painful one Rich, all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			That's a painful one Rich, all the best for a speedy recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Greig.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 28, 2022)

You tube videos with the comments turned off


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2022)

Michael Buble 🤮


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Michael Buble 🤮
		
Click to expand...

Is he slowly emerging from his cocoon for Christmas yet?


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

A nice whisky should help ease the pain.

Hope it heals quickly mate


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			A nice whisky should help ease the pain.

Hope it heals quickly mate
		
Click to expand...

Thanks James.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Is he slowly emerging from his cocoon for Christmas yet?
		
Click to expand...

He’s definitely been creeping back on Mellow FM recently 🤣


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2022)

The utter tripe Mrs d watches on tv


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			The utter tripe Mrs d watches on tv
		
Click to expand...

My wife and I definitely have different tastes. I prefer all the cop programmes while she is into stuff like Doctor Who and Game of Thrones.


----------



## drdel (Oct 28, 2022)

Just stop oil protesters. 

However I enjoyed the news that one member is a taxi driver - electric I assume.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2022)

drdel said:



			Just stop oil protesters.

However I enjoyed the news that one member is a taxi driver - electric I assume.
		
Click to expand...

I presume you are referring to this latest latest incident?

https://apple.news/AoGHb32RkS46MabsWh8bzag

Whilst I understand their concerns and have some degree of sympathy with them, they lose any support I might be inclined to give when they indulge in acts of criminal damage like this.  I wonder what they think this actually achieves?


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			A nice whisky should help ease the pain.

Hope it heals quickly mate
		
Click to expand...

And if that doesn't work, try a couple of Morettis with a diazepam ............................. works for me! 


Out like a light and out for the night.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			A ruptured Achilles’ tendon. That’s screwed a few football matches and concerts. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, hope the recovery is quick.  

I guess one upside of the World Cup in November / December is that you'll miss less league matches.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2022)

Thanks Mike 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 28, 2022)

Disney+ app. Absolutely woeful performance. Trying to watch a series and it just constantly freezes and skips the entire time making it painful to watch. How can it be that bad? I Googled in and saw an article from TWO YEARS ago saying the same thing. How have they not fixed it in two years!?


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Disney+ app. Absolutely woeful performance. Trying to watch a series and it just constantly freezes and skips the entire time making it painful to watch. How can it be that bad? I Googled in and saw an article from TWO YEARS ago saying the same thing. How have they not fixed it in two years!?
		
Click to expand...

I've never had a problem with Disney , I find it excellent for the kids and for me with star wars and marvel stuff 

Is the article based around one form of Disney ie android or something


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I've never had a problem with Disney , I find it excellent for the kids and for me with star wars and marvel stuff

Is the article based around one form of Disney ie android or something
		
Click to expand...

I don't know but it tied in with what we faced when streaming it from the phone, and I also saw online someone saying it's cack on PlayStation as well. 

She has now lower the stream quality in the settings in the hope it doesn't constantly buffer through the episode next time. We can make do with SD as long it bloody works.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know but it tied in with what we faced when streaming it from the phone, and I also saw online someone saying it's cack on PlayStation as well.

She has now lower the stream quality in the settings in the hope it doesn't constantly buffer through the episode next time. We can make do with SD as long it bloody works.
		
Click to expand...

Weird , I mean in my loft the WiFi is sketchy sometimes even with the mesh and I manage to stream to my phone then mirror it via Google to the TV over the WiFi without buffering at all 

Phone, tablet, TV and pc app all stream faultlessly

Maybe it's motivation to decorate 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Weird , I mean in my loft the WiFi is sketchy sometimes even with the mesh and I manage to stream to my phone then mirror it via Google to the TV over the WiFi without buffering at all

Phone, tablet, TV and pc app all stream faultlessly

Maybe it's motivation to decorate 😉
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with WiFi, we were getting 150mb according to the speed test on my phone. It's just that the Disney app is useless.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Nothing to do with WiFi, we were getting 150mb according to the speed test on my phone. It's just that the Disney app is useless.
		
Click to expand...

What's the ping?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know but it tied in with what we faced when streaming it from the phone, and I also saw online someone saying it's cack on PlayStation as well.

She has now lower the stream quality in the settings in the hope it doesn't constantly buffer through the episode next time. We can make do with SD as long it bloody works.
		
Click to expand...

I have no problem with Disney+,Netflix or any other legit app.
It’s the dodgy fire stick 🤯
Works fine when watching live sport,but keeps buffering when watching movies or series.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Nothing to do with WiFi, we were getting 150mb according to the speed test on my phone. It's just that the Disney app is useless.
		
Click to expand...

Quick Google about virgin and Disney (assume your on them at those speeds?) Throws up a few pages about issues with buffering etc

Have you tried via mobile data to see if it does the same?

https://www.alphr.com/disney-plus-buffering-issues-fix/

Try some of these


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Quick Google about virgin and Disney (assume your on them at those speeds?) Throws up a few pages about issues with buffering etc

Have you tried via mobile data to see if it does the same?

https://www.alphr.com/disney-plus-buffering-issues-fix/

Try some of these
		
Click to expand...

No we're on Plusnet and their new super fibre thing. I'll have a read of that and see if it helps next time we watch it. 👍🏻


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Chris, Palace’s back four you mean?
		
Click to expand...

Given that I can now easily out run you - don't be a wassock!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 29, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Michael Buble 🤮
		
Click to expand...

Musical imposter


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 29, 2022)

Local now advertising Xmas day dinners , £70 😱


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 29, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Local now advertising Xmas day dinners , £70 😱
		
Click to expand...

Cost of the food, cost of the staff who are giving up their own Xmas dinners / time with families. Gas / leccy  Demand & supply, it’ll sell out


----------



## Neilds (Oct 29, 2022)

When I pay a company, the money is instantly gone from my account, but when they refund me it takes 3-5 working days to get back to me😡Are they using computers from the 80s to process the refund?


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 29, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Cost of the food, cost of the staff who are giving up their own Xmas dinners / time with families. Gas / leccy  Demand & supply, it’ll sell out
		
Click to expand...

Our local pub (very small village) was £65 but just sent an email out last week saying it’s now £85 due to costs etc. within a day bookings went from 30 tables to 4.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 29, 2022)

Not an irritation as such, just something that I found a bit weird. A guy on twitter that monitors accounts posted a selfie of himself crying because he has been made redundant now that Elon Musk has bought the company. In his bio he says he is worth $25m and to contact him for financial advice


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Cost of the food, cost of the staff who are giving up their own Xmas dinners / time with families. Gas / leccy  Demand & supply, it’ll sell out
		
Click to expand...

pretty good deal to be fair. Never been my scene but my aunt on my dads side used to always do xmas dinner at the pub with my cousins once they got in their teens. She said it was more enjoyable than cooking it herself and just to relax.

Like you say people need paying and the cost of stuff is through the roof.

remember a few years ago on the boxing day celebrations (we have that side family celebrate that day) my mum was disgusted to be asked to pay £20 per family towards food. I thought was a cracking deal... considering my dad has 6 sisters.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 29, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Local now advertising Xmas day dinners , £70 😱
		
Click to expand...

If that’s for 3 courses it seems quite reasonable for Christmas Day.


----------



## fundy (Oct 29, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Our local pub (very small village) was £65 but just sent an email out last week saying it’s now £85 due to costs etc. within a day bookings went from 30 tables to 4.
		
Click to expand...

Ours is £60 a head for 4 courses and wine, looking forward to it


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 29, 2022)

fundy said:



			Ours is £60 a head for 4 courses and wine, looking forward to it 

Click to expand...

I’m now cooking for 6. Doesn’t bother me and I like having my own quality control 😂


----------



## fundy (Oct 29, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I’m now cooking for 6. Doesn’t bother me and I like having my own quality control 😂
		
Click to expand...


Until we put the new kitchen in (if we dont run out of money first) cooking for 2 is a challenge, let alone 6 lol. Family all have other plans so happy to walk the 3 doors down the road and let them take the strain


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2022)

online job application for the wife, giving her a hand as she doesnt have the time this week and it closes next week.

dont mind that, all good
its the system they are using
it says 66% complete when its just one bit left but I can make that fully complete by filling in gaps that arent needed Ie in all the addresses you put the first line and the second 2 lines are empty you dont need town or city etc as they comes further down.. marks as a 1% incomplete

same with all the referees , and with her training certs for 1 day courses you just fill in date given the cert , but because you didnt fill in dates attended dont get that 1%

its really frustrating, but then id rather see the blanks than fill them with nothing to write here and make it look stupid.

even the equality acts you put no so the next box is IF yes give details .. nothing to put so doesnt give it as complete lol


----------



## bobmac (Oct 29, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I’m now cooking for 6. Doesn’t bother me and I like having my own quality control 😂
		
Click to expand...

Better get the sprouts on soon.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 29, 2022)

Getting put on hold then you get cut off. 
Only wanted to add an extra day on my holiday, not an extra day on the phone.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 29, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Better get the sprouts on soon.
		
Click to expand...

I am in control, there will be no sprouts. Or the devil’s parsnips.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I am in control, there will be no sprouts. Or the devil’s parsnips.
		
Click to expand...

Well one out of two is correct... 

And yes Slime, it is the sprouts.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 29, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Local now advertising Xmas day dinners , £70 😱
		
Click to expand...

One in my town is quoting £120. Now that is an ouch.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One in my town is quoting £120. Now that is an ouch.
		
Click to expand...

I'd expect 6 courses and a marching band half way through for that money.


----------



## Dando (Oct 29, 2022)

People who use the self scan tills with a trolley full of shopping and rather than have the bags ready and pack as they scan they pile it up on the side, pay for it then spend an eternity packing into their bags


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 30, 2022)

My old laser printer wrapping its clogs in when I have just spent money to buy two new ink cartridges.


----------



## Slab (Oct 31, 2022)

Got sucked in to the marketing hype for today and bought a ‘Happy Halloween’ string message made up of those letter shaped foil balloons to put in the office… there’s an ‘H’ missing from the packet, so now we have HAPPY ALLOWEEN swinging gently over the window


----------



## Neilds (Oct 31, 2022)

Slab said:



			Got sucked in to the marketing hype for today and bought a ‘Happy Halloween’ string message made up of those letter shaped foil balloons to put in the office… there’s an ‘H’ missing from the packet, so now we have HAPPY ALLOWEEN swinging gently over the window 

Click to expand...

You must have bought t'northern version by mistake - ya gret wassock!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 31, 2022)

TV Production Times. You enjoy a series, you have kept up with the twists and turns of the plot and it ends of a dramatic momnent. You want more but then realise that it will be 2 years before you get any more and by then you will have forgotten who all of hte characters were and what went on and will have to watch the last series again to keep up.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 31, 2022)

I will add kids and parents who do not respect the 'rules' of trick or treating. It may just be round my way but if you have no pumpkin or decorations up, it means you do not want trick or treaters coming round yet most years there a few kids and parents who just go to every house irresective the act as if you have done something wrong when you do not have any sweets for the kids. 

Also, add the parents from town who bus their kids out to the villages to trick or treat (yes it does happen) 

 I do not have kids, I do not like Halloween and I do not like Trick or Treat so maybe they should just be my irritations.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2022)

The person complaining about the Hallowe’en display at Shortlands railway station.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...en-display-close-customer-says-Christian.html

I’m no great fan of Hallowe’en but what harm does this do? Have these people nothing better to do, it’s raised a small fortune for a children’s charity.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2022)

Putting a jumper on in the morning, travel into the office, then notice that there is a big stain on one of the arms. Can't take it off as the office is freezing so have to keep my sleeves rolled up to cover it up now.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Putting a jumper on in the morning, travel into the office, then notice that there is a big stain on one of the arms. Can't take it off as the office is freezing so have to keep my sleeves rolled up to cover it up now. 

Click to expand...

I feel your pain, but in a slightly different way. I’m in the office today and it’s boiling. People have complained but we can’t open windows as it will interfere with the air circulation system (which is not working properly). I now daren’t take my jumper off as i’m wearing a pink shirt which can show sweat patches. Not that i’m overly sweaty, just i’m giving a presentation later and don’t want that to be even a consideration, never mind a focal point. No idea why they’ve set the temperature to tropical climes!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			I feel your pain, but in a slightly different way. I’m in the office today and it’s boiling. People have complained but we can’t open windows as it will interfere with the air circulation system (which is not working properly). I now daren’t take my jumper off as i’m wearing a pink shirt which can show sweat patches. Not that i’m overly sweaty, just i’m giving a presentation later and don’t want that to be even a consideration, never mind a focal point. *No idea why they’ve set the temperature to tropical climes!*

Click to expand...

A random irritation when shopping in winter.  Wrapped up decently for the outside weather and then walk into a shop set up so the staff only need shirt sleeves.  Coat off, coat on, coat off etc...


----------



## Dando (Nov 1, 2022)

my fence failing victim to the wind


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The person complaining about the Hallowe’en display at Shortlands railway station.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...en-display-close-customer-says-Christian.html

I’m no great fan of Hallowe’en but what harm does this do? Have these people nothing better to do, it’s raised a small fortune for a children’s charity.
		
Click to expand...

We've just had a Halloween party with many Americans aboard, the majority of yanks were just dressed in super hero costumes and very few witches, vampires etc etc - since when did Halloween become " the Wizard of Oz"  or "Superman"?


----------



## Red devil (Nov 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The person complaining about the Hallowe’en display at Shortlands railway station.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...en-display-close-customer-says-Christian.html

I’m no great fan of Hallowe’en but what harm does this do? Have these people nothing better to do, it’s raised a small fortune for a children’s charity.
		
Click to expand...

Of course not. Misery is their life's mission, not just theirs  everyone else's


----------



## Dando (Nov 1, 2022)

chrisd said:



			We've just had a Halloween party with many Americans aboard, the majority of yanks were just dressed in super hero costumes and very few witches, vampires etc etc - since when did Halloween become " the Wizard of Oz"  or "Superman"?
		
Click to expand...

what did you go dressed as?


----------



## GB72 (Nov 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			what did you go dressed as?
		
Click to expand...

A killjoy


----------



## Dando (Nov 1, 2022)

working in the lounge and Mrs D is watching The Real Housewives of Cheshire - my god its the biggest pile of rubbish I've ever had the misfortune of witnessing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2022)

HMRC again; got the letter this morning telling me I haven't paid enough tax.  I have two sources of income, both are PAYE taxed at source; if there is a shortfall it is because you haven't taken enough, not because I haven't paid it.  And if you can do the calculation now to tell me I haven't paid enough, why can't you do that in the first place and take it from the start of the year.  Christ, they're bloody useless.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 1, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I am in control, there will be no sprouts. Or the devil’s parsnips.
		
Click to expand...

Fry the sprouts with bacon and roast the parsnips with honey.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Fry the sprouts with bacon and roast the parsnips with honey.
		
Click to expand...

Correct; the honey makes the parsnips taste lovely, the fat in the frying pan means the sprouts slide into the bin more easily. It would be perfect if it wasn’t for the waste of bacon.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			what did you go dressed as?
		
Click to expand...

You !


----------



## IanM (Nov 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			HMRC again; got the letter this morning telling me I haven't paid enough tax.  I have two sources of income, both are PAYE taxed at source; if there is a shortfall it is because you haven't taken enough, not because I haven't paid it.  And if you can do the calculation now to tell me I haven't paid enough, why can't you do that in the first place and take it from the start of the year.  Christ, they're bloody useless.
		
Click to expand...

Does the under payment relate to other things like savings interest, dividends etc?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2022)

IanM said:



			Does the under payment relate to other things like savings interest, dividends etc?
		
Click to expand...

No, nothing like that.  The only thing that has come to me this evening is that we operate a salary sacrifice whereby I can give up 2 weeks salary for 2 weeks extra leave; I wonder if the current employer is only taking tax off of 50 weeks salary but HMRC are calculating the tax on a 52 week salary.


----------



## Dando (Nov 1, 2022)

chrisd said:



			You !
		
Click to expand...

I bet that scared the life out of everyone


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Fry the sprouts with bacon and roast the parsnips with honey.
		
Click to expand...


Correct; the honey makes the sprouts taste lovely, the fat in the frying pan means the parsnips slide into the bin more easily. It would be perfect if it wasn’t for the waste of bacon.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2022)

Slime said:



			Correct; the honey makes the sprouts taste lovely, the fat in the frying pan means the parsnips slide into the bin more easily. It would be perfect if it wasn’t for the waste of bacon. 

Click to expand...

I'm wasting none of it...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2022)

Amazon TV have just put a series I was halfway through behind a paywall. It was just fluff really so no big loss but it's still irritating.


----------



## IanM (Nov 1, 2022)

TV adverts that have no reference to the organisation's products or services.

My old company has gone down the random poems and people chatting route. 

Very right on, but odd.


----------



## drdel (Nov 1, 2022)

Flaming property buying chain. Buyer's buyer having issues. The UK's system really the pits. House don't move yet I've sold boats and very expensive motors without all this hassle!!!


----------



## IanM (Nov 1, 2022)

The Scottish system is better, once you've agreed the price... but up till then


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 1, 2022)

James Cordon.
What a 🔔 he is.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			I bet that scared the life out of everyone
		
Click to expand...

Not really James, in taking on the role I spent most of my time in the woods - real method acting 😆😆


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 2, 2022)

Estate Agents ...


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 3, 2022)

The incessant rain we are getting at the moment.


----------



## IanM (Nov 3, 2022)

Wireless charging port on my radio...

Put phone in place.   Apparently completely random decision whether to connect and charge or not!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 3, 2022)

Train arrived just after I get to the station, I get a seat and think "maybe finally this is the day when the Met line works properly". Haha! What a naïve fool. Five minutes later they announce that there has been a track fire in Aldgate and all the Aldgate trains are terminating at Harrow. I get off - two more trains arrive and terminate there. Four trains worth of people into one doesn't go so I can't get on the next train. Eventually get on a Baker Street train that takes soooo long to reach Baker St that Aldgate trains are running again by the time we get there. I arrive to work 45 minutes late. 

And a bonus one - train drivers who think they're comedians. I'm in no mood for your attempts at sarcastic humour pal, just deliver the facts and shut up.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 3, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			HMRC again; got the letter this morning telling me I haven't paid enough tax.  I have two sources of income, both are PAYE taxed at source; if there is a shortfall it is because you haven't taken enough, not because I haven't paid it.  And if you can do the calculation now to tell me I haven't paid enough, why can't you do that in the first place and take it from the start of the year.  Christ, they're bloody useless.
		
Click to expand...

I'll go out on a limb and say you have earned over X. At that point you need to advise HMRC in advance you will earn over X and they will adjust your tax code. Being heavily bonus based i got whacked with this before. Now i just tell them to keep me on 0 allowances. Its easier.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

Rooter said:



			I'll go out on a limb and say you have earned over X. At that point you need to advise HMRC in advance you will earn over X and they will adjust your tax code. Being heavily bonus based i got whacked with this before. Now i just tell them to keep me on 0 allowances. Its easier.
		
Click to expand...

I think the limb has broken.  One source of income is a fixed pension from a former employer; the other source is a fixed salary from my current employer.  Neither attract any bonus or incentive payments, the only change is annual increments, other than that they are absolutely flat incomes.


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I think the limb has broken.  One source of income is a fixed pension from a former employer; the other source is a fixed salary from my current employer.  Neither attract any bonus or incentive payments, the only change is annual increments, other than that they are absolutely flat incomes.
		
Click to expand...

have you checked the tax code they have allocated you is correct and they dont have something in that that is making the actual tax calc wrong?


----------



## JamesR (Nov 3, 2022)

As Fundy alludes to, the tax codes are wrong. As soon as you know what your annual income is going to be, advise HMRC that it needs changing.

https://www.gov.uk/personal-tax-account


----------



## banjofred (Nov 3, 2022)

And back to taxes......got off my butt and sent my self assessment in posted 1st class and signed for on 22 Oct.....Royal Mail lost it. They just admit it, the computer shows the post office taking it, and then poof....nothing else. Went to talk to the office I sent it from today, they told me to go to the bigger one in town. The bigger office just asked "Why did they do that?"...."We can't do anything, it should have gone straight to Leeds". Then spent 50 min on hold to the tax folks....only to be routed by the automated robot to the wrong section.....who then transferred me back to the beginning to start all over again (phone call cost £7) so I hung up. So......I'm just starting my taxes again and hoping they take pity on me. I turned in a supplement page section, but for the life of me I can't remember why, although there was only one little box I needed to check off on. Doing taxes for 2 countries each year sucks.
Ahh....figured it out. I need to check 2 boxes on the supplement because I'm using my wife's allowance on taxes. So I run off 4 pages so I can put a check in 2 boxes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2022)

banjofred said:



			And back to taxes......got off my butt and sent my self assessment in posted 1st class and signed for on 22 Oct.....Royal Mail lost it. They just admit it, the computer shows the post office taking it, and then poof....nothing else. Went to talk to the office I sent it from today, they told me to go to the bigger one in town. The bigger office just asked "Why did they do that?"...."We can't do anything, it should have gone straight to Leeds". Then spent 50 min on hold to the tax folks....only to be routed by the automated robot to the wrong section.....who then transferred me back to the beginning to start all over again (phone call cost £7) so I hung up. So......I'm just starting my taxes again and hoping they take pity on me. I turned in a supplement page section, but for the life of me I can't remember why, although there was only one little box I needed to check off on. Doing taxes for 2 countries each year sucks.
Ahh....figured it out. I need to check 2 boxes on the supplement because I'm using my wife's allowance on taxes. So I run off 4 pages so I can put a check in 2 boxes.
		
Click to expand...

Could you not do it online? (not meaning to be a smart alec, there may be a reason. It just doesn't get lost then)

My wife had to make a payment to the tax office, it had to be a cheque . She sent it, they cashed it but have not allocated it against her. Trying to speak to a real human about it is nigh on impossible. They are very adept at avoiding people.


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2022)

banjofred said:



			And back to taxes......got off my butt and sent my self assessment in posted 1st class and signed for on 22 Oct.....Royal Mail lost it. They just admit it, the computer shows the post office taking it, and then poof....nothing else. Went to talk to the office I sent it from today, they told me to go to the bigger one in town. The bigger office just asked "Why did they do that?"...."We can't do anything, it should have gone straight to Leeds". Then spent 50 min on hold to the tax folks....only to be routed by the automated robot to the wrong section.....who then transferred me back to the beginning to start all over again (phone call cost £7) so I hung up. So......I'm just starting my taxes again and hoping they take pity on me. I turned in a supplement page section, but for the life of me I can't remember why, although there was only one little box I needed to check off on. Doing taxes for 2 countries each year sucks.
Ahh....figured it out. I need to check 2 boxes on the supplement because I'm using my wife's allowance on taxes. So I run off 4 pages so I can put a check in 2 boxes.
		
Click to expand...


if you submit it online you get a hard copy automatically and dont have to worry about it getting lost by the postie


----------



## banjofred (Nov 3, 2022)

Yeah, but they need certain numbers that I don't have. I have a Nat Insurance "temp" number plus a UTR....the online system didn't like them and wouldn't let me do them online. Taxes here are easier than my US taxes (which aren't that bad really).....I'm just sitting here thinking about having a beer instead, but I should be able to crank out another copy fairly quickly and then type up a note begging for mercy....and sending a copy of my post office receipt along with the form. Going to see if there is a step up from just 1st class and signed for.....   I'm tired of sitting on the phone for 45-50 minutes (twice in the last week) and trying to talk to somebody at the tax site..... Jeez I hate robot operators.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

Quordle.  Mrs BiM and I have a daily challenge. She did hers and sent me the results, one in 6, one in 8 and 2 blowouts. Smelling blood, I dived in and started, getting the first one in 3. “Which one did you get?”, says Management. “Xxxxx” says I. “That’s not anywhere in mine” says she.

Having both completed Quordle 283, we both had completely different sets of words! 😡


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Could you not do it online? (not meaning to be a smart alec, there may be a reason. It just doesn't get lost then)

My wife had to make a payment to the tax office, it had to be a cheque . She sent it, they cashed it but have not allocated it against her. Trying to speak to a real human about it is nigh on impossible. They are very adept at avoiding people.
		
Click to expand...

I had a problem contacting them the other week. I hung up and phoned exactly when they were due to open. Got through within a minute. Try it and you will be through quicker than you can eat a M and S mince pie!


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Quordle.  Mrs BiM and I have a daily challenge. She did hers and sent me the results, one in 6, one in 8 and 2 blowouts. Smelling blood, I dived in and started, getting the first one in 3. “Which one did you get?”, says Management. “Xxxxx” says I. “That’s not anywhere in mine” says she.

Having both completed Quordle 283, we both had completely different sets of words! 😡
		
Click to expand...

Did you have a german name as one of the answers?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

fundy said:



			Did you have a german name as one of the answers?
		
Click to expand...

Jawohl.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 3, 2022)

fundy said:



			Did you have a german name as one of the answers?
		
Click to expand...

I had that, but for the life of me couldn't get it


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I had that, but for the life of me couldn't get it
		
Click to expand...

4,5,7,8 with a couple of lucky guesses lol


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Could you not do it online? (not meaning to be a smart alec, there may be a reason. It just doesn't get lost then)

My wife had to make a payment to the tax office, it had to be a cheque . She sent it, they cashed it but have not allocated it against her. Trying to speak to a real human about it is nigh on impossible. They are very adept at avoiding people.
		
Click to expand...

Pah..... my last to VAT submissions have been accepted, and they confirm the amount they will take out of my account only to then take a lesser figure out.
They argue they have taken the right amount out each time, until the accountant points out their acceptance of the greater figure (as concoured by Quickbooks) so then they admit their error as it's now someone elses VAT payment they have taken from me, for which I then have to make an extra manual payment to make my payment correct. 
No wonder the countries finances are in a state (politics aside)


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 3, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Quordle.  Mrs BiM and I have a daily challenge. She did hers and sent me the results, one in 6, one in 8 and 2 blowouts. Smelling blood, I dived in and started, getting the first one in 3. “Which one did you get?”, says Management. “Xxxxx” says I. “That’s not anywhere in mine” says she.

Having both completed Quordle 283, we both had completely different sets of words! 😡
		
Click to expand...

Could she have clicked on 'practice' instead of daily by mistake?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Pah..... my last to VAT submissions have been accepted, and they confirm the amount they will take out of my account only to then take a lesser figure out.
They argue they have taken the right amount out each time, until the accountant points out their acceptance of the greater figure (as concoured by Quickbooks) so then they admit their error as it's now someone elses VAT payment they have taken from me, for which I then have to make an extra manual payment to make my payment correct.
No wonder the countries finances are in a state (politics aside)
		
Click to expand...

We applied for child benefit for the twins even though I'd have to pay all back due to over the limit , I clicked the box on form claim but don't pay me (then they get NI numbers when 16, not auto anymore) and the wife would get state pension stamps if out of work 

Anyways few months went past heard nothing bamn £500 (just over can't remember the odd £) dropped into my wife's account

I called up next day to explain and ready to pay it back 

"Ah I can see you clicked don't pay me, well that's our error, keep the money we will send a letter to confirm"

Like you say. No wonder


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Could she have clicked on 'practice' instead of daily by mistake?
		
Click to expand...

No, practice games don’t give you a game number; we both had the same game number but thanks for the thought.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

JamesR said:



			As Fundy alludes to, the tax codes are wrong. As soon as you know what your annual income is going to be, advise HMRC that it needs changing.

https://www.gov.uk/personal-tax-account

Click to expand...

Thanks for the link James.  I've gone online and checked, and the amount I owe online is about 1/3 of the amount I owe according to the letter I've received from them.  They are beyond help!


----------



## Dando (Nov 3, 2022)

The number of hair care products Mrs d has in the bathroom plus there’s shower gel and moisturizer.

I’ve got an all in 1 hair and body gel and would brush my teeth with it if I could


----------



## JamesR (Nov 3, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks for the link James.  I've gone online and checked, and the amount I owe online is about 1/3 of the amount I owe according to the letter I've received from them.  They are beyond help!
		
Click to expand...

It’s also a good idea for people to check on the personal tax accounts for their state pension contributions history.


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2022)

JamesR said:



			It’s also a good idea for people to check on the personal tax accounts for their state pension contributions history.
		
Click to expand...

nah too depressing


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 3, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			We applied for child benefit for the twins even though I'd have to pay all back due to over the limit , I clicked the box on form claim but don't pay me (then they get NI numbers when 16, not auto anymore) and the wife would get state pension stamps if out of work

Anyways few months went past heard nothing bamn £500 (just over can't remember the odd £) dropped into my wife's account

I called up next day to explain and ready to pay it back

"Ah I can see you clicked don't pay me, well that's our error, keep the money we will send a letter to confirm"

Like you say. No wonder
		
Click to expand...

The difference was £7k so hardly pennies, and they would have accepted that..although it would have messed up my accounts


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Nov 3, 2022)

Christmas adverts.....can't they wait until after Remembrance Sunday before polluting the airwaves/channels with their .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2022)

Our Sky/Sky Q just stopped working earlier this evening…just like that. Just stopped. Messages are Technical Fault or No Internet Connection.  Done all the usual rebooting of TV, boxes and router to no avail plus a reset of the Sky Q box, still not working.  I don’t normally swear that much, but WTF…🤬


----------



## Rooter (Nov 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Our Sky/Sky Q just stopped working earlier this evening…just like that. Just stopped. Messages are Technical Fault or No Internet Connection.  Done all the usual rebooting of TV, boxes and router to no avail plus a reset of the Sky Q box, still not working.  I don’t normally swear that much, but WTF…🤬
		
Click to expand...

Viewing card on the main Q box was the last one that had me flummoxed for a while! One of the kids must have moved the xbox into it a bit and it popped out (but looked like it was in!)


----------



## Jamesbrown (Nov 4, 2022)

Someone needs to change the name of Poundland. Most things aren’t a pound anymore


----------



## GB72 (Nov 4, 2022)

FIFA.......Nothing to see here, just a football tournament, don't you teams be worrying your little heads about human rights, LGBT+ issues or anything else after all, any signs or rebellious nature could severely impact on the size of our next brown envelopes and as for those pesky Iranian drones being used in Ukriane, nothing to see here either.


----------



## cliveb (Nov 4, 2022)

People who say they'd like things you're offering on Freecycle then just vanish off the face of the earth.

(Oh, and people who ask for you to deliver it to them - it's free for God's sake, you have to pick it up!)


----------



## Dando (Nov 4, 2022)

Fancied a curry for tea so asked Mrs D want she wanted.

“I don’t mind, you choose.” She said

Curry arrived and “it’s really spicy” and “I would’ve preferred chicken”

One day I might do something right but I’ll probably be dead when it happens


----------



## fundy (Nov 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			Fancied a curry for tea so asked Mrs D want she wanted.

“I don’t mind, you choose.” She said

Curry arrived and “it’s really spicy” and “I would’ve preferred chicken”

One day I might do something right but I’ll probably be dead when it happens
		
Click to expand...


Lamb madras?


----------



## Dando (Nov 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			Lamb madras?
		
Click to expand...

No Kadhai lamb


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			FIFA.......Nothing to see here, just a football tournament, don't you teams be worrying your little heads about human rights, LGBT+ issues or anything else after all, any signs or rebellious nature could severely impact on the size of our next brown envelopes and as for those pesky Iranian drones being used in Ukriane, nothing to see here either.
		
Click to expand...

Lol… the West has been turning a blind eye to the rather unsavoury beliefs of Radical Islam for a long time now.


----------



## Slime (Nov 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			Fancied a curry for tea so asked Mrs D want she wanted.

“I don’t mind, you choose.” She said

Curry arrived and “it’s really spicy” and “I would’ve preferred chicken”

*One day I might do something right but I’ll probably be dead when it happens*

Click to expand...

Sounds like you'll probably find that dying is actually it!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 4, 2022)

GB72 said:



			FIFA.......Nothing to see here, just a football tournament, don't you teams be worrying your little heads about human rights, LGBT+ issues or anything else after all, any signs or rebellious nature could severely impact on the size of our next brown envelopes and as for those pesky Iranian drones being used in Ukriane, nothing to see here either.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to add Gary Neville. His justification for going to Qatar seems to be that "they're not as bad as Saudi Arabia". You're quite correct Gary, in the same way that the McCanns were better parents than Josef Fritzel but that doesn't mean that I'd leave them in charge of my kids.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 4, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Lol… the West has been turning a blind eye to the rather unsavoury beliefs of Radical Islam for a long time now.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, we just crack on with the unsavoury beliefs of Christianity instead!


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 4, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Yeah, we just crack on with the unsavoury beliefs of Christianity instead!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah fish on Friday and Easter eggs are just the same as homophobia and misogyny 🤡


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 4, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Yeah fish on Friday and Easter eggs are just the same as homophobia and misogyny 🤡
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to go away and read the bible 🤡


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Viewing card on the main Q box was the last one that had me flummoxed for a while! One of the kids must have moved the xbox into it a bit and it popped out (but looked like it was in!)
		
Click to expand...

In the end I disconnected both the main Sky box and the Sky Q box; left them alone for a couple of hours (I went out); reconnected the Sky box; once confirmed that was up and running fine I reconnected the Sky Q box…and that did the job.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 4, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Lol… the West has been turning a blind eye to the rather unsavoury beliefs of Radical Islam for a long time now.
		
Click to expand...

A fair Point but in the context of the world cup to write to all teams and basically say stop your comments or protests big or small and just get on with the football irritated me.


----------



## Slab (Nov 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In the end I disconnected both the main Sky box and the Sky Q box; left them alone for a couple of hours (I went out); reconnected the Sky box; once confirmed that was up and running fine I reconnected the Sky Q box…and that did the job.
		
Click to expand...

You mean you switched it off and switched it on again


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 5, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I think you need to go away and read the bible 🤡
		
Click to expand...

No need. I live in a modern country where the state and church are separate entities. 🫶


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 5, 2022)

GB72 said:



			A fair Point but in the context of the world cup to write to all teams and basically say stop your comments or protests big or small and just get on with the football irritated me.
		
Click to expand...

Ah…. I’m more irritated by the possibility of some fans being sentenced to death!


----------



## GB72 (Nov 5, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Ah…. I’m more irritated by the possibility of some fans being sentenced to death!
		
Click to expand...

Agree but that element goes far beyond a random irritation. FIFA attitude just about falls into an irritation, the bigger picture is so much more.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2022)

There seem to be no organised firework displays around here..
As a result, and judging by the noise, it seems the whole town is having a DIY Bonfire night...
That's not really the irritation......the irritation is that I've already heard 3 separate emergency service sirens in the last hour....
They're in for a busy night...


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2022)

.................... and for those with nervous pets, we have Classic FM playing loudly and our Holly is FAR more relaxed than usual.
It really seems to be working.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2022)

Slab said:



			You mean you switched it off and switched it on again 



Click to expand...

No…I completely disconnected them, pulling out not just the power lead.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2022)

The Elongated Muskrat🖕😡


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2022)

Clueless TV Directors.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The Elongated Muskrat🖕😡
		
Click to expand...

Any particular reason?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The Elongated Muskrat🖕😡
		
Click to expand...

I liked him on Deputy Dawg


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2022)

Management deciding the sensible way to dig the remaining wax out of a candle jar was to use a decent knife rather than one of the numerous old ones.  The candle won.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 7, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Management deciding the sensible way to dig the remaining wax out of a candle jar was to use a decent knife rather than one of the numerous old ones.  The candle won. 

Click to expand...

Tell management to put the jar in a bowl of hot water next time.
Wax comes out easy 🤗


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tell management to put the jar in a bowl of hot water next time.
Wax comes out easy 🤗
		
Click to expand...

There's no telling Management anything...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 7, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			There's no telling Management anything... 

Click to expand...

😂😂 tell me about it.


----------



## Dando (Nov 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			😂😂 tell me about it.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got one like that as well


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 7, 2022)

Work going back to Buisness attire from Monday. Even tho we don't face the public and work out of a bomb proof bunker built in the woods...

Yet we can request uniform shorts and polo which is fine and looks 100 times scuffer than fitted Chino shorts and a polo shirt of your own


----------



## Slab (Nov 8, 2022)

People feeding stray dogs 
(not just chucking an unwanted leftover but driving to where they know there are strays specifically to feed them)


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2022)

Missus won’t let me get a dog yet 😒


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Missus won’t let me get a dog yet 😒
		
Click to expand...

Would love a Doggo...Mrs hates them so I have to put with bloody cats....the relationship between me and our cat has officially moved on from "strained" to "difficult"...


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Missus won’t let me get a dog yet 😒
		
Click to expand...

Surely this call for the invoking of. It’s better to seek forgiveness than ask permission!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Surely this call for the invoking of. It’s better to seek forgiveness than ask permission!
		
Click to expand...

You mean a short session in the dog house would be worth it?
Sorry, that was an awful pun 🙈


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			You mean a short session in the dog house would be worth it?
Sorry, that was an awful pun 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Terrible pun. But yes it’s worth it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2022)

Sepp Blatter finally realising it was a mistake to award the World Cup to Qatar. What a shame you couldn’t see that at the time, although I’m pretty sure we know what stopped you seeing it then… 😡😡😡


----------



## fundy (Nov 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sepp Blatter finally realising it was a mistake to award the World Cup to Qatar. What a shame you couldn’t see that at the time, although I’m pretty sure we know what stopped you seeing it then… 😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like someones jealous that its not his turn on the gravy train anymore lol


----------



## GB72 (Nov 8, 2022)

fundy said:



			Sounds like someones jealous that its not his turn on the gravy train anymore lol
		
Click to expand...

Note how he tries to implicate his successor in any dubious dealings.


----------



## chellie (Nov 8, 2022)

Pop up sink plug is no longer popping up. Am unable to buy the single part needed to solve the issue. Ideal Standard charge nearly £50 plus delivery for the complete unit


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2022)

chellie said:



			Pop up sink plug is no longer popping up. Am unable to buy the single part needed to solve the issue. Ideal Standard charge nearly £50 plus delivery for the complete unit

Click to expand...

Our bathroom one got stuck recently. I ended up just attacking it with a knife until it popped up again. We've now just unscrewed it in case we accidentally pop it down again. I wouldn't get a pop-up one again, apparently they all do it eventually.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2022)

chellie said:



			Pop up sink plug is no longer popping up. Am unable to buy the single part needed to solve the issue. Ideal Standard charge nearly £50 plus delivery for the complete unit

Click to expand...

Really?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Home-Pop-Up-Sink-Plugs/3191/bn_7114061785

Why is it yours can't be repaired?


----------



## chellie (Nov 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Really?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Home-Pop-Up-Sink-Plugs/3191/bn_7114061785

Why is it yours can't be repaired?
		
Click to expand...

I will check that link for sizing to see if it will fit the plug hole. It's the mechanism of the pop up bit that has stopped working. They sell the bath part at under £6.


----------



## chellie (Nov 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Our bathroom one got stuck recently. I ended up just attacking it with a knife until it popped up again. We've now just unscrewed it in case we accidentally pop it down again. I wouldn't get a pop-up one again, apparently they all do it eventually.
		
Click to expand...

It's been happening for a while with both the sink and the bath. TBF they are eight years old but my irritation is being unable to just buy the part.


----------



## Dando (Nov 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sepp Blatter finally realising it was a mistake to award the World Cup to Qatar. What a shame you couldn’t see that at the time, although I’m pretty sure we know what stopped you seeing it then… 😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

i met him years ago when I was at the FIFA H/Q on business and he's as horrid in person as he is on TV


----------



## Dando (Nov 8, 2022)

my dog having the most pathetic "squeak" as he wants to go out - it's more like a slow leak


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2022)

chellie said:



			I will check that link for sizing to see if it will fit the plug hole. It's the mechanism of the pop up bit that has stopped working. They sell the bath part at under £6.
		
Click to expand...

I think the parts are pretty standard sizes, hopefully it will do the trick.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 8, 2022)

chellie said:



			It's been happening for a while with both the sink and the bath. TBF they are eight years old but my irritation is being unable to just buy the part.
		
Click to expand...

When ours stuck I had to use a plunger to pop it out, it’s limescale that sticks ours, I soaked it in viakal and it seems better now.   I did look into replacing it and it seemed straightforward.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 8, 2022)

18 points after six holes then guts start to churn. How I got to the 18th I do not know, but that's where it ended as I ran for the clubhouse without playing said 18th.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2022)

The next phone zombie that walks into me may well end up wearing one of my crutches where the sun doesn’t shine, right up to the handle 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The next phone zombie that walks into me may well end up wearing one of my crutches where the sun doesn’t shine, right up to the handle 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

How come, you are big enough to see a mile off, maybe you need a flashing sign that says something rude but effective 👍


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 8, 2022)

Moved into the new house and have been sorting out the garden. Was clearing an overgrown flower bed this afternoon and found what I think is a newt. No idea what sort it is but the penalties for getting it wrong are severe with one particular species being protected and it seems like you can be prosecuted for looking at them in the wrong way. Unlimited fine and 6 months in prison for each offence. Was hoping to fill in the pond but have now had to stop all work until I can get an identification of it.

To be fair to Natural England who I emailed this afternoon they got back to me within half an hour and said that I need to contact the Amphibian and Reptile Conservation Trust for the identification. Have now sent off another email and can't do any more work until I hear back from them.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 8, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Moved into the new house and have been sorting out the garden. Was clearing an overgrown flower bed this afternoon and found what I think is a newt. No idea what sort it is but the penalties for getting it wrong are severe with one particular species being protected and it seems like you can be prosecuted for looking at them in the wrong way. Unlimited fine and 6 months in prison for each offence. Was hoping to fill in the pond but have now had to stop all work until I can get an identification of it.

To be fair to Natural England who I emailed this afternoon they got back to me within half an hour and said that I need to contact the Amphibian and Reptile Conservation Trust for the identification. Have now sent off another email and can't do any more work until I hear back from them.
		
Click to expand...

Looks pretty common to me….

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smooth_newt

Chuck it over the fence and bash on 😁


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 8, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Looks pretty common to me….

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smooth_newt

Chuck it over the fence and bash on 😁
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice. Would love to, but as it could possibly be a female great crested newt, which are the protected ones, I think I'll wait for the official identification. I'm far too pretty to go to prison. 👍


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 8, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Thanks for the advice. Would love to, but as it could possibly be a female great crested newt, which are the protected ones, I think I'll wait for the official identification. I'm far too pretty to go to prison. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Lol..Fair enough, My money is on a female common, think the great crested looks darker, we used to collect jars full of the commons over the “Newty” as a kid.


----------



## Slime (Nov 8, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Thanks for the advice. Would love to, but as it could possibly be a female great crested newt, which are the protected ones, I think I'll wait for the official identification. *I'm far too pretty to go to prison.* 👍
		
Click to expand...

You could always identify as a woman, that way you'll end up in a women's prison.
Bad ........................................... but not as bad.

You're welcome.


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2022)

Sat watching a documentary about WWII and Mrs d comes in and starts watching videos on Instagram so I can’t hear the tv


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			Sat watching a documentary about WWII and Mrs d comes in and starts watching videos on Instagram so I can’t hear the tv
		
Click to expand...

Talk to her about it, if that doesn't work, just tell her.


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2022)

Slime said:



			Talk to her about it, if that doesn't work, just tell her.
		
Click to expand...

you've clearly never met my other half!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2022)

People who think it’s your job to do their job for them. 🙄


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			Sat watching a documentary about WWII and Mrs d comes in and starts watching videos on Instagram so I can’t hear the tv
		
Click to expand...

During renovations I ran an optical audio cable from the TV to a converter box where I plug in my earphones 
It allows separate volume settings, or I can turn the TV sound off completely and adjust the headphone volume to suit myself.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 9, 2022)

Slime said:



			Talk to her about it, if that doesn't work, just tell her.
		
Click to expand...

I did that to my last 3 ex wives


----------



## Dando (Nov 9, 2022)

paper cuts - how is it possible for them hurt so much


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			Sat watching a documentary about WWII and Mrs d comes in and starts watching videos on Instagram so I can’t hear the tv
		
Click to expand...

Buy her blue tooth wireless headphones for Christmas.  The deal here is if one is watching  something tv, then the other using the iPad or phone puts ear buds in.


----------



## drdel (Nov 9, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Buy her blue tooth wireless headphones for Christmas.  The deal here is if one is watching  something tv, then the other using the iPad or phone puts ear buds in.
		
Click to expand...

I guess you get to use the headphones a lot.

Round here I never get to turn the TV on!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2022)

Tee time booked for 9am on Sunday morning when the T20 final is on 🙈
Then again I don’t want to jinx them so I’ll listen to it on some earbuds and ignore my playing partners 🤣


----------



## drdel (Nov 10, 2022)

Christmas  food ads from major supermarkets- the tables are full but the diners have no plates etc!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2022)

The new John Lewis Xmas advert 🤔


----------



## Piece (Nov 10, 2022)

12 spam calls within 2 mins. On my work phone. MFs.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2022)

Albert Butler.  Utter plank.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-berkshire-63586321

The 8 months shouldn't have been suspended and the driving ban should be for life.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 10, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Albert Butler.  Utter plank.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-berkshire-63586321

The 8 months shouldn't have been suspended and the driving ban should be for life.
		
Click to expand...

That's absolutely crazy. What the hell reason could he give for doing that?? Bizarre.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 11, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Looks pretty common to me….

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smooth_newt

Chuck it over the fence and bash on 😁
		
Click to expand...

I could've listened to you after all. Had a response from the newt people and it turns out that Tiny is a palmate newt and therefore not a protected species so I can get back to work.





I named him Tiny because he's............................................. My newt. 😂


----------



## Dando (Nov 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			That's absolutely crazy. What the hell reason could he give for doing that?? Bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

the driving is shocking but its made worse in that he overtook the ambulance in the first place


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2022)

Completing Quordle in 3,4,5 & 6 today, only to have a very smug Mrs. BiM send me her result of 2,4,5 & 6.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2022)

More disgusted than irritated but is this an April Fool or what?? 🤢


----------



## bobmac (Nov 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Albert Butler.  Utter plank.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-berkshire-63586321

The 8 months shouldn't have been suspended and the driving ban should be for life.
		
Click to expand...

Words fail me...


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 12, 2022)

The water leak outside of my house.  Three phone calls to South West Water in the last four days plus other people in the road calling them and still no-one appears.  It is a constant flow from the mains outside of the house down into the road.   Anyone would think they were constantly messaging people about saving water .....


----------



## chellie (Nov 12, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:



			The water leak outside of my house.  Three phone calls to South West Water in the last four days plus other people in the road calling them and still no-one appears.  It is a constant flow from the mains outside of the house down into the road.   Anyone would think they were constantly messaging people about saving water .....
		
Click to expand...

Contact your MP, post on FB and Twitter.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Nov 12, 2022)

"Belive"
"Dought"


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2022)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			"Belive"
"Dought"


Click to expand...

Yeah, that's a mute point!


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 13, 2022)

The £600 router motor/lift that I bought for the workshop that can't maintain the bit height for any length of time. Just ruined a project that I have been working on for a week. 

Total bad ju-ju!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 14, 2022)

Companies trying their arm 

Parents had to get a new door as the one fitted wasnt right from new 

Rather than just take the lock out and put in new door.. whole new lock .. with keys that apparently they need to order from them or they won't guarantee the lock 

I'd tell them where to shove it


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 16, 2022)

Had a new contract of employment emailed to me earlier in the week, had a quick look through. One new item is the notice period has changed for 1 month to 12 weeks 😮
Really not happy about that 😟


----------



## Pants (Nov 16, 2022)

Would have suited me fine in an earlier life.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			People feeding stray dogs
(not just chucking an unwanted leftover but driving to where they know there are strays specifically to feed them)
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask why?


----------



## Slab (Nov 16, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Can I ask why?
		
Click to expand...

We have a problem with strays here, feeding these wild animals just makes the problem worse
Various measures to try and control the population Inc neutering etc but very limit effect on the overall numbers


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			We have a problem with strays here, feeding these wild animals just makes the problem worse
Various measures to try and control the population Inc neutering etc but very limit effect on the overall numbers
		
Click to expand...

What's the alternative though? They starve to death?


----------



## Slab (Nov 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			What's the alternative though? They starve to death?
		
Click to expand...

I'm fine with that. Just nature doing it's thing with dogs as it does with the other wildlife not being fed

 although personally i'd go further and support a cull


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			I'm fine with that. Just nature doing it's thing with dogs as it does with the other wildlife not being fed

although personally i'd go further and support a cull
		
Click to expand...

I struggle to think of dogs as a wild animal that should be left to fend for itself. They're domesticated - even if feral.


----------



## Pants (Nov 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I struggle to think of dogs as a wild animal that should be left to fend for itself. They're domesticated - even if feral.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Amanda but a pack of wild dogs can be just as dangerous as wolves, hyenas, etc.  Definitely not domesticated.


----------



## Slab (Nov 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I struggle to think of dogs as a wild animal that should be left to fend for itself. They're domesticated - even if feral.
		
Click to expand...

these dogs are a pest, and are sometimes aggressive towards humans
I've no issue with dogs as pets, same with someone keeping a rat as a pet, but the scavenger version of both need controlled better than they are and ideally eradicated


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			these dogs are a pest, and are sometimes aggressive towards humans
I've no issue with dogs as pets, same with someone keeping a rat as a pet, but the scavenger version of both need controlled better than they are and ideally eradicated
		
Click to expand...

I’ve an issue with the idiots that have disowned them.
Letting them starve to death 😬
Sorry I’m not in favour of that at all.


----------



## Slab (Nov 16, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I’ve an issue with the idiots that have disowned them.
Letting them starve to death 😬
Sorry I’m not in favour of that at all.
		
Click to expand...

Well it's not a recent problem, we kinda have to go back many years to the French and British troops and settlers to find the people who disowned them and started the problem, albeit made worse in recent years by newer idiots


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			Well it's not a recent problem, we kinda have to go back many years to the French and British troops and settlers to find the people who disowned them and started the problem, albeit made worse in recent years by newer idiots
		
Click to expand...

You in the UK?


----------



## fundy (Nov 16, 2022)

Being told by the doctor I need to rest my throat and to not talk for several days  For anyone who knows me this is going to be tricky..............


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			Being told by the doctor I need to rest my throat and to not talk for several days  For anyone who knows me this is going to be tricky..............
		
Click to expand...


Shut Up Steve


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2022)

Pants said:



			Sorry Amanda but a pack of wild dogs can be just as dangerous as wolves, hyenas, etc.  Definitely not domesticated.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but this is a human-made problem so just abandoning them to a horrific death seems wrong.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Yes but this is a human-made problem so just abandoning them to a horrific death seems wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Amanda, much as I love dogs as we know them in the UK, this is a different ball game 
If I understand it right, this is in Mauritius, and these dog packs have been wild for some years?
What with the likes of rabies etc abroad, as opposed to our non problem with it, I wouldn’t be treating these dogs as I would those here in UK. I’d be wary, and if threatening people etc, then that needs to be dealt with.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 16, 2022)

At 11.45 this morning " I will phone you back in 20 minutes"  just got the return call at 5.27.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Amanda, much as I love dogs as we know them in the UK, this is a different ball game
If I understand it right, this is in Mauritius, and these dog packs have been wild for some years?
What with the likes of rabies etc abroad, as opposed to our non problem with it, I wouldn’t be treating these dogs as I would those here in UK. I’d be wary, and if threatening people etc, then that needs to be dealt with.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree but still think it is the responsibility of the humans to deal with it humanely. Allowing them to starve to death is awful plus the likelihood is they'll come to where they can find food and make the situation worse.


----------



## Pants (Nov 16, 2022)

If people didn't feed them they would probably survive in the wild (I must admit I don't know much about Mauritius).

It's a bit like some of my neighbours feeding foxes (with premium quality food I might add ).  They are a massive problem now.  If they weren't fed then they wouldn't come so much into suburbia breeding like rabbits.  Instead they would tend to live and survive in their natural habitat and their population would be self regulating.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2022)

Pants said:



			If people didn't feed them they would probably survive in the wild (I must admit I don't know much about Mauritius).

*It's a bit like some of my neighbours feeding foxes *(with premium quality food I might add ).  They are a massive problem now.  If they weren't fed then they wouldn't come so much into suburbia breeding like rabbits.  Instead they would tend to live and survive in their natural habitat and their population would be self regulating.
		
Click to expand...

This is more than a random irritation for me.  The racket they makes a whole night's sleep impossible, they ransack the waste food bins, they  everywhere and the damage they do to the cars is beyond ridiculous; it cost me over £600 to get the brakes on my Subaru redone.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'd agree but still think it is the responsibility of the humans to deal with it humanely. Allowing them to starve to death is awful plus the likelihood is they'll come to where they can find food and make the situation worse.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, yes I agree that. Letting them starve is not right.


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 16, 2022)

Two massive Christmas irritations from me.

1.  No Christmas songs, decorations, advertisements - nothing until December 1st.
2.  There is no such thing as "the perfect gift" as all the ads keep telling us.  It depends on the person giving and the person receiving.   I mean, getting a free colonoscopy voucher might be the perfect gift for someone in life.


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 16, 2022)

And another golf one.

GOLF IS NOT A VERB!!!!

You do not go golfing, you did not golf yesterday.  You play golf.  You will play golf.  You played golf.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 16, 2022)

Mariah Carey.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:



			Two massive Christmas irritations from me.

1.  No Christmas songs, decorations, advertisements - nothing until December 1st.
2.  There is no such thing as "the perfect gift" as all the ads keep telling us.  It depends on the person giving and the person receiving.   I mean, getting a free colonoscopy voucher might be the perfect gift for someone in life.
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Mariah Carey.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Nov 16, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:



			And another golf one.

GOLF IS NOT A VERB!!!!

You do not go golfing, you did not golf yesterday.  You play golf.  You will play golf.  You played golf.
		
Click to expand...

Might Golf my ball tomorrow


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm over golfed after 50 years back to back of it.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 16, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:



			And another golf one.

GOLF IS NOT A VERB!!!!

You do not go golfing, you did not golf yesterday.  You play golf.  You will play golf.  You played golf.
		
Click to expand...

Driving with a driver.
Putting with a putter.
Chipping with a chipper.

Let us be consistent.

Wedging with a wedger.
Wooding with a wooder.
Ironing with an ironer.
Hybriding with a hybrider.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 16, 2022)

2 horse riders on the lane to home at 17.00


----------



## Imurg (Nov 16, 2022)

If Noah's reading this...Mate..get your skates on..you're running out of time.
🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			If Noah's reading this...Mate..get your skates on..you're running out of time.
🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧
		
Click to expand...

Still a hosepipe ban though… 🙄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 17, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Jet lag!!

23 hours of flying  + 8 hours sitting at airports for flights and connecting flights
		
Click to expand...

Serves you right for going that far 😁

Hope you had a fantastic time 👍


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2022)

Jet lag!!

23 hours of flying  + 8 hours sitting at airports for flights and connecting flights


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Serves you right for going that far 😁

Hope you had a fantastic time 👍
		
Click to expand...

We did thanks Richard - we just love Eastbourne 😉😉


----------



## chellie (Nov 17, 2022)

All the bickering about the BBC and Brexit on the WW3 -All Russia / Ukraine thread.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 17, 2022)

Sat down on an Aldgate semi-fast, and texted my wife to say it's too good to be true and they'll probably cancel it. Three minutes later, yup, cancelled. Back to standing on a packed all stations and changing at Finchley then. Every bloody time.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 17, 2022)

Children in Need. Excellent cause, donated in the past, and worthy of support.

However I feel this year is one too many due to the circumstances of many potential donors.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 17, 2022)

chellie said:



All the bickering about the BBC and Brexit on the WW3 -All Russia / Ukraine thread.

Click to expand...

A new Foxholer has arisen from the ashes 🔥


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			A new Foxholer has arisen from the ashes 🔥
		
Click to expand...

Was it the abuse of the innocent exclamation mark that gave it away?!!!!!


----------



## fundy (Nov 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			A new Foxholer has arisen from the ashes 🔥
		
Click to expand...

every time you think the forum has attracted a new idiot its just another reincarnation lol


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2022)

chellie said:



All the bickering about the BBC and Brexit on the WW3 -All Russia / Ukraine thread.

Click to expand...

There are a few posts on it. Hardly a full scale slagfest 😅


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 17, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			There are a few posts on it. Hardly a *full scale slagfest* 😅
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant name for a festival though…


----------



## chellie (Nov 17, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			There are a few posts on it. Hardly a full scale slagfest 😅
		
Click to expand...

Can still be my irritation though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 17, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Was it the abuse of the innocent exclamation mark that gave it away?!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

No, it was the correction of the poster over the use of affected/effected that gave it away!!!!!!!!! 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2022)

Just heard the new 'It's Coming Home For Christmas' Three Lions song. The lyrics are bloody awful. Should have just left it alone.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2022)

Run a small tuck shop at work to allow people to get snacks and drinks as we in middle of nowhere 

The constant moaning oh but it's cheaper in Tesco 

Alright mate you go Tesco and buy it there .. if we don't make a tiny bit of profit there is never money to buy more stuff as it's just sitting on the shelfs 

Tight gits


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2022)

This is why you should never bother cleaning ...

Found a hole in the washing machine door seal. Repair man called out should be here soon

Dunno how long the hole has been there...... If I hadn't cleaned I wouldn't know lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2022)

The utter dross that is the H&S/HR learning package that we’ve been sent out. Apparently if your mouse doesn’t work it’s a good idea to check the batteries; thanks for the reminder, I’d never have thought of that… 🙄🤬🤬🤬


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2022)

Mrs Colch!!!!!

She appears to believe that I have started defecating money. We moved in to the new house two weeks ago after getting a new lounge carpet fitted. Since we have moved in she has now got quotes for all the remaining carpets to be replaced, all the windows and doors to be replaced, remodelling of the bathroom and replacing the hot water tank as "it's not big enough", a downstairs toilet to be put in the existing porch with a new porch built and the front door to be moved, knocking out the chimney to increase the room sizes and knocking out a wall between the kitchen and dining room and replacing the kitchen. And she's got someone coming next week to see about knocking down the summer house and replacing it with a garden room for her to work in. And that's just the quotes so far, she still has plans for the garden that we haven't so quotes for - YET!!!!


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch!!!!!

She appears to believe that I have started defecating money. We moved in to the new house two weeks ago after getting a new lounge carpet fitted. Since we have moved in she has now got quotes for all the remaining carpets to be replaced, all the windows and doors to be replaced, remodelling of the bathroom and replacing the hot water tank as "it's not big enough", a downstairs toilet to be put in the existing porch with a new porch built and the front door to be moved, knocking out the chimney to increase the room sizes and knocking out a wall between the kitchen and dining room and replacing the kitchen. And she's got someone coming next week to see about knocking down the summer house and replacing it with a garden room for her to work in. And that's just the quotes so far, she still has plans for the garden that we haven't so quotes for - YET!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hope she's getting better quotes than some of the ones weve had lately! Been here over a year and still only half the house done and the garden a demolished mess


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2022)

fundy said:



			Hope she's getting better quotes than some of the ones weve had lately! Been here over a year and still only half the house done and the garden a demolished mess 

Click to expand...

The first quote we got to put in the downstairs toilet, build the new porch and move the front door was £15k. I know that materials have gone up in price massively but that was about double what I was expecting. Needless to say I told her to get some more quotes.

We were thinking about having the loft converted but when the quotes came in at around £40k for that we decided that we didn't want it done after all.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The first quote we got to put in the downstairs toilet, build the new porch and move the front door was £15k. I know that materials have gone up in price massively but that was about double what I was expecting. Needless to say I told her to get some more quotes.

We were thinking about having the loft converted but when the quotes came in at around £40k for that we decided that we didn't want it done after all.
		
Click to expand...

What exactly are they to do in the loft? Our loft extension without the extra work was about that 3 years ago, one of best decisions we have made


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The first quote we got to put in the downstairs toilet, build the new porch and move the front door was £15k. I know that materials have gone up in price massively but that was about double what I was expecting. Needless to say I told her to get some more quotes.

We were thinking about having the loft converted but when the quotes came in at around £40k for that we decided that we didn't want it done after all.
		
Click to expand...

Well what are you doing wasting time on nere.
Get out to work Man.....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			What exactly are they to do in the loft? Our loft extension without the extra work was about that 3 years ago, one of best decisions we have made
		
Click to expand...

Put in proper stairs from the upstairs landing, insulate and fit an en-suite.


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The first quote we got to put in the downstairs toilet, build the new porch and move the front door was £15k. I know that materials have gone up in price massively but that was about double what I was expecting. Needless to say I told her to get some more quotes.

We were thinking about having the loft converted but when the quotes came in at around £40k for that we decided that we didn't want it done after all.
		
Click to expand...

We had a garden quote for more than that


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Well what are you doing wasting time on nere.
Get out to work Man.....

Click to expand...

I am at work but the weather is rubbish so we can't do anything. I'm being paid to waste time on here. 

Looking at the forecast it's possible we might be able to do some work on Sunday. Next week.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Put in proper stairs from the upstairs landing, insulate and fit an en-suite.
		
Click to expand...

That's a decent price tbh . Especially at today's prices, dorma?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I am at work but the weather is rubbish so we can't do anything. I'm being paid to waste time on here. 

Looking at the forecast it's possible we might be able to do some work on Sunday. Next week.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			That's a decent price tbh . Especially at today's prices, dorma?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Dorma not included in the quote for some reason. We did query it but never got a reply.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Nope. Dorma not included in the quote for some reason. We did query it but never got a reply.
		
Click to expand...

Oh , without a dorma sod that . Ours was to turn the roof into a dorma which makes the space up there massive

One big room and a nice en suite


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Nope. Dorma not included in the quote for some reason. We did query it but never got a reply.
		
Click to expand...

You can get one of those from a Japanese car company.  A Nissan Dorma .....  

sorry it had to be done.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 18, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:



			And another golf one.

GOLF IS NOT A VERB!!!!

You do not go golfing, you did not golf yesterday.  You play golf.  You will play golf.  You played golf.
		
Click to expand...

 I will never play golf - it is not a game, it is life


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			This is why you should never bother cleaning ...

Found a hole in the washing machine door seal. Repair man called out should be here soon

Dunno how long the hole has been there...... If I hadn't cleaned I wouldn't know lol
		
Click to expand...

 There should be a hole in the door seal, I am forever unbunging mine for all the lint that gets trapped in it.  It is just that the hole should be in the right place.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The utter dross that is the H&S/HR learning package that we’ve been sent out. Apparently if your mouse doesn’t work it’s a good idea to check the batteries; thanks for the reminder, I’d never have thought of that… 🙄🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

 wow you get mice with batteries in. I am forever having to wind mine up.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			There should be a hole in the door seal, I am forever unbunging mine for all the lint that gets trapped in it.  It is just that the hole should be in the right place.
		
Click to expand...

No this is a rip, not the hole at the bottom to drain , this is a rip at the top big enough to fit two fingers through


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:



			You can get one of those from a Japanese car company.  A Nissan Dorma ..... 

sorry it had to be done.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently they are going for a song…sorry…likewise had to be said…


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch!!!!!

She appears to believe that I have started defecating money. We moved in to the new house two weeks ago after getting a new lounge carpet fitted. Since we have moved in she has now got quotes for all the remaining carpets to be replaced, all the windows and doors to be replaced, remodelling of the bathroom and replacing the hot water tank as "it's not big enough", a downstairs toilet to be put in the existing porch with a new porch built and the front door to be moved, knocking out the chimney to increase the room sizes and knocking out a wall between the kitchen and dining room and replacing the kitchen. And she's got someone coming next week to see about knocking down the summer house and replacing it with a garden room for her to work in. And that's just the quotes so far, she still has plans for the garden that we haven't so quotes for - YET!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Think you should have stayed where you were or found a different house


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch!!!!!

She appears to believe that I have started defecating money. We moved in to the new house two weeks ago after getting a new lounge carpet fitted. Since we have moved in she has now got quotes for all the remaining carpets to be replaced, all the windows and doors to be replaced, remodelling of the bathroom and replacing the hot water tank as "it's not big enough", a downstairs toilet to be put in the existing porch with a new porch built and the front door to be moved, knocking out the chimney to increase the room sizes and knocking out a wall between the kitchen and dining room and replacing the kitchen. And she's got someone coming next week to see about knocking down the summer house and replacing it with a garden room for her to work in. And that's just the quotes so far, she still has plans for the garden that we haven't so quotes for - YET!!!!
		
Click to expand...

This is awkward.. it seems that we have the same wife.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 18, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch!!!!!

She appears to believe that I have started defecating money. We moved in to the new house two weeks ago after getting a new lounge carpet fitted. Since we have moved in she has now got quotes for all the remaining carpets to be replaced, all the windows and doors to be replaced, remodelling of the bathroom and replacing the hot water tank as "it's not big enough", a downstairs toilet to be put in the existing porch with a new porch built and the front door to be moved, knocking out the chimney to increase the room sizes and knocking out a wall between the kitchen and dining room and replacing the kitchen. And she's got someone coming next week to see about knocking down the summer house and replacing it with a garden room for her to work in. And that's just the quotes so far, she still has plans for the garden that we haven't so quotes for - YET!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Having just built a garden room type building as my workshop, brace yourself for the quotes. 

For what is a basic timber structure build I was quoted £27000 for a 6m x 4m with cedar cladding or £24000 for larch. 

My response cannot be printed here. That was when I decided to build it myself.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 19, 2022)

Replacing an old imperial radiator with a new more efficient one. The person that fitted the old one must have been a bodge it and scarper merchant. The valves were different heights and didn’t align with the new radiator tails.


----------



## drdel (Nov 19, 2022)

E-Scooter riders: especially the idiot who dressed in black rode out from the right at a junction to join the main road without stopping and no lights. Nearly took him out with the front wing.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 19, 2022)

drdel said:



			E-Scooter riders: especially the idiot who dressed in black rode out from the right at a junction to join the main road without stopping and no lights. Nearly took him out with the front wing.
		
Click to expand...

Christ, how low were you flying?…


----------



## drdel (Nov 19, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Christ, how low were you flying?…
		
Click to expand...

'C' level.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2022)

Working for a company who's stock system is the biggest load of cobblers I've ever come across. I'd email an tell them but for the fact I'm getting loads, and I mean loads, of stuff at crazy cheap prices. Xmas is already sorted. Cheers hic hic


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2022)

Put an offer in on a property yesterday morning and have heard nothing since.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 20, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Put an offer in on a property yesterday morning and have heard nothing since.
		
Click to expand...

But you are not in a position to go forward yet, you need to get your own house on the market first and get that sale agreed, only then will buyers take you seriously, 

You need to say goodbye to this house you’ve found, as someone else will come along in a better position to go forward. 

It’s tough out there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But you are not in a position to go forward yet, you need to get your own house on the market first and get that sale agreed, only then will buyers take you seriously, 

You need to say goodbye to this house you’ve found, as someone else will come along in a better position to go forward. 

It’s tough out there.
		
Click to expand...

That's the situation up here as well. If you haven't sold your house yet then sellers wont touch you. It's a seller's market, there are plenty of buyers out there.

My electric shaver, a Philips, has stopped holding its charge. It's gone from about 10 days to 5 days to 2 days. It's only about 2 yrs old but these things are sealed and you cannot simply change the battery.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 20, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Put an offer in on a property yesterday morning and have heard nothing since.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the seller is away, house buying isn't an instant purchase.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 20, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's the situation up here as well. If you haven't sold your house yet then sellers wont touch you. It's a seller's market, there are plenty of buyers out there.

*My electric shaver, a Philips, has stopped holding its charge. It's gone from about 10 days to 5 days to 2 days. It's only about 2 yrs old but these things are sealed and you cannot simply change the battery*.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you can, it's just knowing where the split point is


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2022)

Well, I'm sure that is true 😄. I might be able to open it, maybe even find a replacement battery, but could I close and seal it safely 🤔😳. Doubtful.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 20, 2022)

@Bunkermagnet do you know how to remove this built in IKEA MW?

It just trips the rcd all the time now and I want to take it out and just put a cheap replacement into the hole. Having a new kitchen next year.




Looking at a few online videos it looks like I need to take the side pieces off but I’ve had no luck!

Stupid thing is I fitted it about 12 years ago!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 20, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



@Bunkermagnet do you know how to remove this built in IKEA MW?

It just trips the rcd all the time now and I want to take it out and just put a cheap replacement into the hole. Having a new kitchen next year.

View attachment 45265


Looking at a few online videos it looks like I need to take the side pieces off but I’ve had no luck!

Stupid thing is I fitted it about 12 years ago!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't played with them ones, but I would imagine the black plastic side trims must pop off to reveal the screws that secure it. They probably snap into place, so some levering with a flat balde screw driver should help.
That would be my approach anyway


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 20, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well, I'm sure that is true 😄. I might be able to open it, maybe even find a replacement battery, but could I close and seal it safely 🤔😳. Doubtful.
		
Click to expand...

Is it a wet and dry one then?
If not, the plastic bodies usually sit real tight so hardly anything can get in. Thats how Braun did it anyway


----------



## Crumplezone (Nov 20, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's the situation up here as well. If you haven't sold your house yet then sellers wont touch you. It's a seller's market, there are plenty of buyers out there.

My electric shaver, a Philips, has stopped holding its charge. It's gone from about 10 days to 5 days to 2 days. It's only about 2 yrs old but these things are sealed and you cannot simply change the battery.
		
Click to expand...

Stuff is supposed to last a 'reasonable time' by law even if it's out of warranty. It's reasonable for a shaver to last more than two years. Contact Philips to see if they are willing to do anything for you.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is it a wet and dry one then?
If not, the plastic bodies usually sit real tight so hardly anything can get in. Thats how Braun did it anyway

Click to expand...

It is a Wet and Dry one but............



Crumplezone said:



			Stuff is supposed to last a 'reasonable time' by law even if it's out of warranty. It's reasonable for a shaver to last more than two years. Contact Philips to see if they are willing to do anything for you.
		
Click to expand...

I was out this morning and whilst being grumpy about this thought I'd check my emails for a receipt and warranty registration, I am slightly nerdy like that. I found the info, I bought it in March 2021 and I have a 3 year warranty on it 🤗. I just need to upload the invoice to their site tomorrow, easier on my works computer, and they will take it back and replace with a new one. No more irritation 🥂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is a Wet and Dry one but............


I was out this morning and whilst being grumpy about this thought I'd check my emails for a receipt and warranty registration, I am slightly nerdy like that. I found the info, I bought it in March 2021 and I have a 3 year warranty on it 🤗. I just need to upload the invoice to their site tomorrow, easier on my works computer, and they will take it back and replace with a new one. *No more irritation* 🥂
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt that is the case with an electric razor...


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 20, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch!!!!!

She appears to believe that I have started defecating money. We moved in to the new house two weeks ago after getting a new lounge carpet fitted. Since we have moved in she has now got quotes for all the remaining carpets to be replaced, all the windows and doors to be replaced, remodelling of the bathroom and replacing the hot water tank as "it's not big enough", a downstairs toilet to be put in the existing porch with a new porch built and the front door to be moved, knocking out the chimney to increase the room sizes and knocking out a wall between the kitchen and dining room and replacing the kitchen. And she's got someone coming next week to see about knocking down the summer house and replacing it with a garden room for her to work in. And that's just the quotes so far, she still has plans for the garden that we haven't so quotes for - YET!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think we may be sharing a wife.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I very much doubt that is the case with an electric razor...
		
Click to expand...

If you use it dry then you are right. Use it with shaving gel, totally different. Game changer when I first tried it.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			But you are not in a position to go forward yet, you need to get your own house on the market first and get that sale agreed, only then will buyers take you seriously,

You need to say goodbye to this house you’ve found, as someone else will come along in a better position to go forward.

It’s tough out there.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I know how it is supposed to work, the bloke from the agency told me this, which I already knew, but who actually does it? Think about it. You sell your house, and then have to actually find one that you like. How stupid is this? It's like chucking out all your clothes and then wandering about the shops, naked, looking for some stuff you like and want to buy. I've never bought a house this way. I've always looked first, put a bid in, then put mine on the market. What if you sold your house and then you can't find another one? Do you leave it until the very last second and pull out of the deal, which would make your buyers a tad annoyed? Nope, I wouldn't want some bloke, or woman for that matter, knocking on my door in that situation thank you very much. 

The agent could at least tell us the response from the seller. My guess is they just haven't contacted them at all, which is wrong.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			This is awkward.. it seems that we have the same wife. 

Click to expand...




HeftyHacker said:



			I think we may be sharing a wife.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to step aside and let you two fight over her. Loser has to keep her. 👍


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 20, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I haven't played with them ones, but I would imagine the black plastic side trims must pop off to reveal the screws that secure it. They probably snap into place, so some levering with a flat balde screw driver should help.
That would be my approach anyway

Click to expand...

FYI there is a bracket that comes out from the side of the MW that you release using this tiny Allen key screw… 



Only took me 2 hours to find it 😩


----------



## Pants (Nov 20, 2022)

And your answer is ...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 20, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Yes, I know how it is supposed to work, the bloke from the agency told me this, which I already knew, *but who actually does it?* Think about it. You sell your house, and then have to actually find one that you like. How stupid is this? It's like chucking out all your clothes and then wandering about the shops, naked, looking for some stuff you like and want to buy. I've never bought a house this way. I've always looked first, put a bid in, then put mine on the market. What if you sold your house and then you can't find another one? Do you leave it until the very last second and pull out of the deal, which would make your buyers a tad annoyed? Nope, I wouldn't want some bloke, or woman for that matter, knocking on my door in that situation thank you very much.

The agent could at least tell us the response from the seller. My guess is they just haven't contacted them at all, which is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Re Bit in bold above
- that’s how it’s done 

I’ve bought and sold 4 houses in the past 5 years, 3 mine and one my late mother’s so I have seen it from both sides.

You are very low down the pecking order and at the moment, not proceedable. Nobody is going to take you seriously as a buyer until your place is under offer.

It’s a game and unfortunately you are not in charge of the rules.

All you can do is get yourselves into the best possible position and then see what is on the market in your chosen location, and if you can’t find anywhere, then yes, you have a difficult decision to make.

I was looking to buy a house in Aylesbury to rent out, as a cash buyer after divorce. Got gazumped once and had just put an offer in on another, when a much better property came up, so I switched.

Good luck, you’ll need it


----------



## bobmac (Nov 20, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Good luck, you’ll need it
		
Click to expand...

The biggest purchase you will probably make in your whole life and you are at the mercy of crooks, shysters and antiquated rules.
It's a disgrace the whole system hasn't been completely overhauled years ago


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 20, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			FYI there is a bracket that comes out from the side of the MW that you release using this tiny Allen key screw…
View attachment 45266


Only took me 2 hours to find it 😩
		
Click to expand...

At least you found it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 20, 2022)

https://news.sky.com/story/will-joe...s-controversial-qatar-world-cup-deal-12751508

What a tool 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 20, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



https://news.sky.com/story/will-joe...s-controversial-qatar-world-cup-deal-12751508

What a tool 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Just a look at me publicity stunt. Ridiculous.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



https://news.sky.com/story/will-joe...s-controversial-qatar-world-cup-deal-12751508

What a tool 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

How much good could that money have done if given to charity?  Plank.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			How much good could that money have done if given to charity?  Plank.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2022)

Are we really buying that the money shredded is real? Joe Lycett knows how to work publicity but he isn't stupid so I'd be surprised if it was genuine.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 20, 2022)

Blisters and callouses. Even worse is blisters on top of callouses...hands are trashed after 4 rowing sessions this weekend - good job I don't play much golf these days!


----------



## Slab (Nov 20, 2022)

Airport parking charge when seeing off relatives today, was only there for around 30 minutes but had to pay the full hour, there's 60p I won't see again, scandalous


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 20, 2022)

Slab said:



			Airport parking charge when seeing off relatives today, was only there for around 30 minutes but had to pay the full hour, there's 60p I won't see again, scandalous
		
Click to expand...

60p for an hours parking?......Thats nothing.
Try £6 an hr, then you can complain


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			60p for an hours parking?......Thats nothing.
Try £6 an hr, then you can complain

Click to expand...

I swear Stansted was £1 to drop off last time I went


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I swear Stansted was £1 to drop off last time I went
		
Click to expand...

Think it’s £4 at Newcastle airport 😮


----------



## Mudball (Nov 20, 2022)

This week mrs did 2 runs to Heathrow to drop and pick me up. Both times she forgot to pay fees… now £40 charges.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 20, 2022)

Glasgow Airport pick up charge £6 upto 10 minutes then £10 then £20 increasing every 10 mins.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Think it’s £4 at Newcastle airport 😮
		
Click to expand...

It is, robbing bunch 😡😡


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I swear Stansted was £1 to drop off last time I went
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt referring to airport parking, just on street parking I deal with every day


----------



## Junior (Nov 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Think it’s £4 at Newcastle airport 😮
		
Click to expand...

£5 at Mchester to drop off and short stay for an hour is £12 ,  2 hours is £20.   They say its to reduce traffic around the airport ......At least Dick Turpin wore a mask.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 21, 2022)

At East Midlands Airport it is the same story




For collecting people, it has led to all sorts of weird parking on roads within a few miles, while the driver waits for a call.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 21, 2022)

The constant sniping at the BBC…


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 21, 2022)

The FA bottling Kane wearing the pride armband. 

They should have a full kit made in the pride colours and wear that instead.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The FA bottling Kane wearing the pride armband.

They should have a full kit made in the pride colours and wear that instead.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is, Kane walks on the pitch, he gets a yellow card. The ref asks him to remove it, he says no, he gets another yellow, he is sent off. They can't risk that, that isn't the fault of the FA.

Apparently 9 countries intended to wear them but they can't risk it. It will be interesting to see if the coaches wear them or whether the players wear them in the warm ups


----------



## GB72 (Nov 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The problem is, Kane walks on the pitch, he gets a yellow card. The ref asks him to remove it, he says no, he gets another yellow, he is sent off. They can't risk that, that isn't the fault of the FA.

Apparently 9 countries intended to wear them but they can't risk it. It will be interesting to see if the coaches wear them or whether the players wear them in the warm ups
		
Click to expand...

A test case may be useful so, perhaps, if a team is winning comfortably, you send a sub on for the last 2 minutes wearing one to see if they get booked.


----------



## RichA (Nov 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The problem is, Kane walks on the pitch, he gets a yellow card. The ref asks him to remove it, he says no, he gets another yellow, he is sent off. They can't risk that, that isn't the fault of the FA.

Apparently 9 countries intended to wear them but they can't risk it. It will be interesting to see if the coaches wear them or whether the players wear them in the warm ups
		
Click to expand...

A protest is meaningless if there isn't a little jeopardy. A yellow card or even a sending off is nothing compared to being thrown into a jail cell.
If this World Cup is already a bit if a joke it seems like a good opportunity to let FIFA and the hosts destroy themselves by sending off and suspending the captains of 8 of the better teams. They'll have wrecked their own tournament. 
At worst, make Maguire captain, let him get booked, substitute him. Point made, no harm done.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2022)

RichA said:



			A protest is meaningless if there isn't a little jeopardy. A yellow card or even a sending off is nothing compared to being thrown into a jail cell.
If this World Cup is already a bit if a joke it seems like a good opportunity to let FIFA and the hosts destroy themselves by sending off and suspending the captains of 8 of the better teams. They'll have wrecked their own tournament.
At worst, make Maguire captain, let him get booked, substitute him. Point made, no harm done.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is fine to say from here but you are asking a player, or multiple players, to risk missing out in a tournament that is the pinnacle of their career. Their absence could cost the team going through a round. 

The time for protests was in the 12 years leading up to this. I don't expect players to be at the forefront of protests now.


----------



## Neilds (Nov 21, 2022)

I find it a bit strange that for years everyone has wanted to keep politics out of sport and now people are clamouring for sportsmen to do the jobs that our politicians can't/won't do.

They are putting the players in a no win situation.


Hopefully this isn't too political for the forum


----------



## RichA (Nov 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think that is fine to say from here but you are asking a player, or multiple players, to risk missing out in a tournament that is the pinnacle of their career. Their absence could cost the team going through a round.

The time for protests was in the 12 years leading up to this. I don't expect players to be at the forefront of protests now.
		
Click to expand...

Don't disagree with you entirely, but I can't think of a better time or better people to do it such that it can actually make an impact and force some progress.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2022)

RichA said:



			Don't disagree with you entirely, but I can't think of a better time or better people to do it such that it can actually make an impact and force some progress.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they will be able to wear them in the warms up, staff on the benches etc?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The problem is, Kane walks on the pitch, he gets a yellow card. The ref asks him to remove it, he says no, he gets another yellow, he is sent off. They can't risk that, that isn't the fault of the FA.

Apparently 9 countries intended to wear them but they can't risk it. It will be interesting to see if the coaches wear them or whether the players wear them in the warm ups
		
Click to expand...

FA could have done more though. Why not commission Nike to adjust the kit so that every shirt has the armband on it as part of the design. Can't book every player for that can they?? If that's our kit.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2022)

RichA said:



			A protest is meaningless if there isn't a little jeopardy. A yellow card or even a sending off is nothing compared to being thrown into a jail cell.
If this World Cup is already a bit if a joke it seems like a good opportunity to let FIFA and the hosts destroy themselves by sending off and suspending the captains of 8 of the better teams. They'll have wrecked their own tournament. 
At worst, make Maguire captain, let him get booked, substitute him. Point made, no harm done.
		
Click to expand...

If you are going to do it, see it through; let the first captain be booked for wearing it, and booked a second time for not removing it; pass it to the next captain and repeat. 5 players in and the match is abandoned. Reduce the tournament to the farce it is.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			FA could have done more though. Why not commission Nike to adjust the kit so that every shirt has the armband on it as part of the design. Can't book every player for that can they?? If that's our kit.
		
Click to expand...

Remember the fuss UEFA made over teams having a poppy ‘embroidered’ onto their shirt…


----------



## woofers (Nov 21, 2022)

I think this is being discussed in the World Cup thread….


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2022)

people calling I'm a celebrity racist


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 21, 2022)

Dando said:



			people calling I'm a celebrity racist
		
Click to expand...

Quite ridiculous! Plenty of horrific racism on show in society sadly but don't see it on the show. I just think the public have voted for the "celebs" who are more controversial and therefore good to watch rather than not voting for some because of the colour of their skin.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Quite ridiculous! Plenty of horrific racism on show in society sadly but don't see it on the show. I just think the public have voted for the "celebs" who are more controversial and therefore good to watch rather than not voting for some because of the colour of their skin.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. I've not been watching bar the first episode but the two women who have gone out seem to be boring nobodies.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2022)

Dando said:



			people calling I'm a celebrity racist
		
Click to expand...

Strictly gets the same accusation. It's lazy, and inaccurate.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 21, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Quite ridiculous! Plenty of horrific racism on show in society sadly but don't see it on the show. I just think the public have voted for the "celebs" who are more controversial and therefore good to watch rather than not voting for some because of the colour of their skin.
		
Click to expand...

Add into the fact that those saying this rubbish don't understand how the voting works 

You vote for who you want to keep in camp. 

If it had been vote who you want to leave they might have a point ... (Might being the key word) but if your voting who you want to stay what your racist for voting for Mike to win because you find him funny or gill to win because she's really dry .. etc


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2022)

The weather outside right now.....
Jeez, are we paying for the hot summer or what..?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are we really buying that the money shredded is real? Joe Lycett knows how to work publicity but he isn't stupid so I'd be surprised if it was genuine.
		
Click to expand...

And, here we have it........

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-63703831


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The weather outside right now.....
Jeez, are we paying for the hot summer or what..?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting question for people in the drought areas. Are your water authority building new reservoirs to capture all of this lovely water or will it be same again next summer?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interesting question for people in the drought areas. Are your water authority building new reservoirs to capture all of this lovely water or will it be same again next summer?
		
Click to expand...

I think we're still on a hosepipe ban..as for more reservoirs...no idea but the underground resources are pretty low
How long this month's rain will take to fill those...years I'd have thought....


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2022)

The Highland Council and some of its staff.

There's a children's play park by the river, which has a boating lake. Its currently being drained as its clogged with invasive non native plants (that's ones for another day) went though there today and they are still pumping water out. Either side of the lake are the river ness some 20 meters away,  the edge one of these exercise play areas then the other side a dry drainage ditch which is the overflow for the hydro plant off the weir. So wher are the council workers pumping the water?? 
You guessed it the play area which Is in a bit of a depression and behind that is the path out of Whinn Park which is  low lying. In short the play park is 2 ft deep in water as is the path and the wooded area surrounding the path. 

🤣😂😥


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interesting question for people in the drought areas. Are your water authority building new reservoirs to capture all of this lovely water or will it be same again next summer?
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly, thats valueable land to make solar farms...


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 21, 2022)

My wife's strawberry allergy, bad enough for an adult but a risk that the kids have it

So child medicine what flavour is the majority? Strawberry... (Even tho in the top 5 allergies in kids apparently) but we worked around it 

What is heartbreaking is amount of times eldest comes in from school when it's a friend's bday with a little bag of sweets and we have to say sorry you can't have those .. by no means should the parents have to go to a special effort it's not their fault and most of time you don't know what's in the mix but just sad for her 


On the plus side as daddy is the only person cleared to eat the dangerous fruit I do poison disposal for them 😆


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2022)

Boiler stopping working 😩😩


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 21, 2022)

😀


Imurg said:



			I think we're still on a hosepipe ban..as for more reservoirs...no idea but the underground resources are pretty low
How long this month's rain will take to fill those...years I'd have thought....
		
Click to expand...

look back to 1976 - drought was worse, yet still the wet winter filled up the aquifers ready for the next year 😁
however, we have been lucky, if that’s the right word, to have this much rain to get normal levels.
All these droughts we know are going to become the norm, so something needs doing for long term.
Reservoirs, or better still, a pipeline from Scotland /Lake district etc where there is plenty of water. Humans can build a pipeline through Alaska etc but not down the UK🙄


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are we really buying that the money shredded is real? Joe Lycett knows how to work publicity but he isn't stupid so I'd be surprised if it was genuine.
		
Click to expand...

LT knows his Joe lycett


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			😀


look back to 1976 - drought was worse, yet still the wet winter filled up the aquifers ready for the next year 😁
however, we have been lucky, if that’s the right word, to have this much rain to get normal levels.
All these droughts we know are going to become the norm, so something needs doing for long term.
Reservoirs, or better still, a pipeline from Scotland /Lake district etc where there is plenty of water. Humans can build a pipeline through Alaska etc but not down the UK🙄
		
Click to expand...

The highest temp recorded in 1976 was 35.9c  96.6f
Highest temp this year 40.3c  104.5f (highest ever)

I know the drought lasted a long time but as far as high temps are concerned, 35.9c doesn't even come in the top 10


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2022)

bobmac said:



			The highest temp recorded in 1976 was 35.9c  96.6f
Highest temp this year 40.3c  104.5f (highest ever)

I know the drought lasted a long time but as far as high temps are concerned, 35.9c doesn't even come in the top 10
		
Click to expand...

After that October mini heat wave I read somewhere this Is the hottest year


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 22, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			After that October mini heat wave I read somewhere this Is the hottest year
		
Click to expand...

I think most of the last 20 odd have been record breakers.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 22, 2022)

bobmac said:



			The highest temp recorded in 1976 was 35.9c  96.6f
Highest temp this year 40.3c  104.5f (highest ever)

I know the drought lasted a long time but as far as high temps are concerned, 35.9c doesn't even come in the top 10
		
Click to expand...

I know the highest temperatures were hotter, but as far as water shortage goes it’s how long we went for without rain, and how much the reservoirs etc were depleted. I think you’ll find that 1976 had a far longer period without rain.
Stand pipes came in etc. 
Water levels got lower, I think.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I know the highest temperatures were hotter, but as far as water shortage goes it’s how long we went for without rain, and how much the reservoirs etc were depleted. *I think you’ll find that 1976 had a far longer period without rain.*
Stand pipes came in etc.
Water levels got lower, I think.
		
Click to expand...


I know what a drought means


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			How much good could that money have done if given to charity?  Plank.
		
Click to expand...

https://news.sky.com/story/joe-lyce...and-has-donated-the-money-to-charity-12752415

It's almost as if he's not as stupid as people think ..


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 22, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I know the highest temperatures were hotter, but as far as water shortage goes it’s how long we went for without rain, and how much the reservoirs etc were depleted. I think you’ll find that 1976 had a far longer period without rain.
Stand pipes came in etc.
Water levels got lower, I think.
		
Click to expand...

In July 1757 there was the biggest heatwave in Europe for 500 years.

Members of the group 'Just Stop Dung' tied themselves to boats on the Thames to protest.



Nothing new about it. 😬


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 22, 2022)

One of the builders we currently have doing some work at home has just done a 💩 in our downstairs toilet that I can smell upstairs. There is a hallway, 3 doors, a staircase and upstairs landing between us. 

I may have to politely suggest that he visits a doctor. He can’t be well.


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 22, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			😀


look back to 1976 - drought was worse, yet still the wet winter filled up the aquifers ready for the next year 😁
however, we have been lucky, if that’s the right word, to have this much rain to get normal levels.
All these droughts we know are going to become the norm, so something needs doing for long term.
Reservoirs, or better still, a pipeline from Scotland /Lake district etc where there is plenty of water. Humans can build a pipeline through Alaska etc but not down the UK🙄
		
Click to expand...

Or perhaps the water companies could come & fix leaks when they are reported instead of after 4 or 5 days (or longer), when gallons of water have gone to waste. We had one near the top of our road (on a fairly main road as well), where water was coming out of the top of the drain cover like a mini Bellagio Hotel water show and that was still doing that 4 days later until they finally sent someone to look at it.
I'm sure the heads of these companies are going to forego their large wage increases/bonuses to invest in new processes/ideas as well #hopeful


----------



## D-S (Nov 22, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I think we're still on a hosepipe ban..as for more reservoirs...no idea but the underground resources are pretty low
How long this month's rain will take to fill those...years I'd have thought....
		
Click to expand...

They’ll be back to normal even if we have only 60% of average winter rainfall according to Thames Water who lifted their ban today.
”
*“Why don’t we need the ban anymore?*
There’s been continued, heavy rain throughout November and this has made a real difference. The soil is now wet enough for water to begin filling our underground sources. We predict that just 60% of normal winter rain will return things to normal by next spring.”


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 22, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch!!!!!

She appears to believe that I have started defecating money. We moved in to the new house two weeks ago after getting a new lounge carpet fitted. Since we have moved in she has now got quotes for all the remaining carpets to be replaced, all the windows and doors to be replaced, remodelling of the bathroom and replacing the hot water tank as "it's not big enough", a downstairs toilet to be put in the existing porch with a new porch built and the front door to be moved, knocking out the chimney to increase the room sizes and knocking out a wall between the kitchen and dining room and replacing the kitchen. And she's got someone coming next week to see about knocking down the summer house and replacing it with a garden room for her to work in. And that's just the quotes so far, she still has plans for the garden that we haven't so quotes for - YET!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes this makes me smile.

The house next to me has changed owners twice in the past few years. One of the owners did much of renewing everything when she moved in. Then when the next lot moved in most of what she had put in went down the skip.

One of the advantages of living in the same house for many years is that there is no keeping up with the neighbours and I only renew stuff when needed.  The downstairs toilet still has the same sink in that was put in by the builders in 1975 (although other facilities have been renewed).


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 22, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



@Bunkermagnet do you know how to remove this built in IKEA MW?

It just trips the rcd all the time now and I want to take it out and just put a cheap replacement into the hole. Having a new kitchen next year.

View attachment 45265


Looking at a few online videos it looks like I need to take the side pieces off but I’ve had no luck!

Stupid thing is I fitted it about 12 years ago!
		
Click to expand...


The first thing I would do is jut try to pull it out. I know my main oven is not secured in place by any fixings it just uses it's own weight to stay in place.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			it just uses it's own weight to stay in place.
		
Click to expand...

I know the feeling.....😬


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 22, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			FYI there is a bracket that comes out from the side of the MW that you release using this tiny Allen key screw…
View attachment 45266


Only took me 2 hours to find it 😩
		
Click to expand...

  Just seen this later post.

PS It is why I keep all the manuals.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 22, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Boiler stopping working 😩😩
		
Click to expand...

 Does it display fault codes? If yes worth going online to check what the fault code means.

Did your area get the very low temperatures if yes check the condensate pipe has not become blocked by ice (very common boiler failure cause).


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 22, 2022)

With all the sports on TV and a wet day forecast yesterday I decided to record the DP World Gold and watch it then.
After going through 5 hours of coverage during the afternoon I realised I had been watching day 3.

At least there is an upside - I still have the 4th day to watch on another wet and windy day this week.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2022)

Do retailers realise how bloody stupid Black Friday Week sounds..?
Thought not....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 22, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Sometimes this makes me smile.

The house next to me has changed owners twice in the past few years. One of the owners did much of renewing everything when she moved in. Then when the next lot moved in most of what she had put in went down the skip.

One of the advantages of living in the same house for many years is that there is no keeping up with the neighbours and I only renew stuff when needed.  The downstairs toilet still has the same sink in that was put in by the builders in 1975 (although other facilities have been renewed).
		
Click to expand...

Some of it definitely needs doing. When we took up the lounge carpet the newspapers that had been laid underneath the underlay were dated 1971 so the carpets definitely need changing. Her mum is disabled so putting in a downstairs toilet is needed so her parents can come to visit. Other stuff is nice to have such as the fact we don't have a bath at the minute so would be good to get one fitted. Nearly all of the other stuff that "needs" doing according to Mrs Colch is in reality it's just gravy on top of the things that do actually need doing.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 22, 2022)

Travel abroad on a regular basis so think we know what we are doing going through security at Airports. Yesterday managed a “full house”!

1. Never took my belt off so ended up having to take my shoes off and through the other XRay machine.
2. When we came back last time we brought a corkscrew back and Mrs 3OTT never took it out of our  hand case.
3. Stayed @ a Manc. airport Hotel and Mrs 30TT put toothpaste separate in the hand luggage.

Explained to her that it was a basic error on her part but she was having non of it!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Just seen this later post.

PS It is why I keep all the manuals.
		
Click to expand...

They are all freely available online tho? Saves the storage


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 22, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			They are all freely available online tho? Saves the storage
		
Click to expand...

 Some of my stuff is so old that the only place I can find the manuals is from a place that charges for them.

Mind you I was amazed last year to find a service manual online for my 40 year old Technic record deck.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 22, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Some of my stuff is so old that the only place I can find the manuals is from a place that charges for them

Mind you I was amazed last year to find a service manual online for my 40 year old Technic record deck.
		
Click to expand...

Sandscrpt?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2022)

The Newcastle WC fanzone, but if a rip off.
Usually they have two massive screens at each end plus two smaller ones in the middle.  It this time, one large screen at one end so if you’re not 6ft 5 inches tall you can only see half the screen.
We walked out along with many others after 15 minutes of the game 😡


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The Newcastle WC fanzone, but if a rip off.
Usually they have two massive screens at each end plus two smaller ones in the middle.  It this time, one large screen at one end so if you’re not 6ft 5 inches tall you can only see half the screen.
We walked out along with many others after 15 minutes of the game 😡
		
Click to expand...

Did you have to pay to get in?


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2022)

When reeling up a long extension lead, why does the plug, when coming to the end of it's travels, always have to swing up and hit me in the plums?
Jeez it hurts, and I fall for it almost every bloody time!


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2022)

Slime said:



			When reeling up a long extension lead, why does the plug, when coming to the end of it's travels, always have to swing up and hit me in the plums?
Jeez it hurts, and I fall for it almost every bloody time!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 22, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did you have to pay to get in?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah tickets were £10


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah tickets were £10
		
Click to expand...

😳😳. Not too horrific I guess. Could have been worse.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 23, 2022)

Total chaos on M5 north today around Worcester - 90min to 2hr delays as a result of a truck breaking down and blocking two lanes.  Driver should be hung, drawn and quartered for letting his truck break down.  

Need to get Ferrari of LBC onto the case and lobbying for a change in the law to make it illegal to break down on a motorway and cause obstructions and delay to folks trying to go about their day2day business.  What made it all the worse was that we had to divert by Evesham 😉🤔


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2022)

Our poor impoverished train drivers striking again, and on two days when I have concert tickets. Marvellous 🙄🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Slab (Nov 23, 2022)

23 weeks for a passport renewal (arrived yesterday) had one done last year in 28 days


----------



## Dando (Nov 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Our poor impoverished train drivers striking again, and on two days when I have concert tickets. Marvellous 🙄🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

It’s worse for me mate as we’ve had to cancel our Xmas lunch


----------



## Dando (Nov 23, 2022)

Kay Burley again


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			Kay Burley again
		
Click to expand...

What this time?


----------



## Dando (Nov 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			What this time?
		
Click to expand...

She kept on about the PM paying to see a private doctor


----------



## chellie (Nov 23, 2022)

The bloody weather. Days off for my birthday starting today and it's lashing down and very windy. Course closed like others are. Hoping for an improvement by Friday.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2022)

This constant paranoia we have around tradespeople and whether we're being ripped off or not. We found a painter & decorator to do our small-to-medium sized second bedroom, he happens to live on our road. When he gave us the quote he says he'd normally charge £700 but would do it for £450 as we are neighbours. No idea if that's true but the price seemed ok so we went for it anyway. Initially he says it's a 3 day job, now he reckons he might be done today (day 2) even though they finished at 2:30pm yesterday even after having an hour and half out earlier on while waiting for a coat to dry. So should we be pleased it's done quicker or has he billed us an extra day to pull a fast one? 

And on top of all that I have my wife whinging to me things like "he's only doing one coat on the skirtings, I've Googled it and it says you'd normally do two coats with that paint and blah blah blah". So you're the expert now because you've Googled it? Do you want to go up there and tell him how it's done because I'm not going to? 

This was supposed to _less_ stress than doing it ourselves.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			This constant paranoia we have around tradespeople and whether we're being ripped off or not. We found a painter & decorator to do our small-to-medium sized second bedroom, he happens to live on our road. When he gave us the quote he says he'd normally charge £700 but would do it for £450 as we are neighbours. No idea if that's true but the price seemed ok so we went for it anyway. Initially he says it's a 3 day job, now he reckons he might be done today (day 2) even though they finished at 2:30pm yesterday even after having an hour and half out earlier on while waiting for a coat to dry. So should we be pleased it's done quicker or has he billed us an extra day to pull a fast one?

And on top of all that I have my wife whinging to me things like "he's only doing one coat on the skirtings, I've Googled it and it says you'd normally do two coats with that paint and blah blah blah". So you're the expert now because you've Googled it? Do you want to go up there and tell him how it's done because I'm not going to?

This was supposed to _less_ stress than doing it ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

This subject came up last year, might have been @Imurg ? The general consensus is that you were quoted for a job and were happy with the price. Had it taken longer, would you expect to pay more or would you expect the painter to suck it up? It's taken less time because they know what they are doing but the end result is the same. Forget the time taken, just see it as the cost to get the room painted. See it that way and you wont feel done over. Be pleased you have got the room back earlier 

I can't help you with your wife though


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			This constant paranoia we have around tradespeople and whether we're being ripped off or not. We found a painter & decorator to do our small-to-medium sized second bedroom, he happens to live on our road. When he gave us the quote he says he'd normally charge £700 but would do it for £450 as we are neighbours. No idea if that's true but the price seemed ok so we went for it anyway. Initially he says it's a 3 day job, now he reckons he might be done today (day 2) even though they finished at 2:30pm yesterday even after having an hour and half out earlier on while waiting for a coat to dry. So should we be pleased it's done quicker or has he billed us an extra day to pull a fast one?

And on top of all that I have my wife whinging to me things like "he's only doing one coat on the skirtings, I've Googled it and it says you'd normally do two coats with that paint and blah blah blah". So you're the expert now because you've Googled it? Do you want to go up there and tell him how it's done because I'm not going to?

This was supposed to _less_ stress than doing it ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

Your first point as Lord T says is just one of those things, happy with the price? (two days work for £450 seems fair) then just pay and smile, you can decide if you want to ask him back again later.

Your second point though OMG! I dread having trades in as every evening from the wife it’s “ I don’t think they are doing it right, they spend too long on their phones, they are at lunch too long, they are not bringing their teas cups back!” It’s everything… like you said what does she expect me to do about it, phone them up in the evening and bollock them about using the wrong towels? 🤯


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 23, 2022)

Whole bunch of irritations this morning which means I am also going to have to buy a cat.
Course closed for the third straight day because Noah has parked his ark on it, that stupid cow who joined ISIS and her Supreme Court case, trying to lay adhesive bathroom tiles round a basin, all the publicity round a pathetic "celebrity" event where they eat gross food ...


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2022)

Yodel telling me I've got a parcel being delivered today when I haven't ordered anything....


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Yodel telling me I've got a parcel being delivered today when I haven't ordered anything....

Click to expand...


Motorway texted me a valuation for a car i dont own yesterday 😒


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			This constant paranoia we have around tradespeople and whether we're being ripped off or not. We found a painter & decorator to do our small-to-medium sized second bedroom, he happens to live on our road. When he gave us the quote he says he'd normally charge £700 but would do it for £450 as we are neighbours. No idea if that's true but the price seemed ok so we went for it anyway. Initially he says it's a 3 day job, now he reckons he might be done today (day 2) even though they finished at 2:30pm yesterday even after having an hour and half out earlier on while waiting for a coat to dry. So should we be pleased it's done quicker or has he billed us an extra day to pull a fast one?

And on top of all that I have my wife whinging to me things like "he's only doing one coat on the skirtings, I've Googled it and it says you'd normally do two coats with that paint and blah blah blah". So you're the expert now because you've Googled it? Do you want to go up there and tell him how it's done because I'm not going to?

This was supposed to _less_ stress than doing it ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

I was so delighted when I found a tamed builder 

Now my go too for most things unless like Monday with the consumer unit rewire I will get a sparky in.. I mean he rewired my garage when he removed the asbestos roof 

Before we found him I remember the pain of roofers in for various things and the wife moaning , oh the gardens a mess fag butts in the pots .. broke a light in garage (we have 2 roofs and they had done the back and it had knocked the light out inside and it smashed on floor)

You know what it's like .. builders fault .. im like the fag butts I'll give you it's annoying but how can he see through a locked garage to see he broke a light? Give him a break lol


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2022)

fundy said:



			Motorway texted me a valuation for a car i dont own yesterday 😒
		
Click to expand...

Quality.....


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This subject came up last year, might have been @Imurg ? The general consensus is that you were quoted for a job and were happy with the price. Had it taken longer, would you expect to pay more or would you expect the painter to suck it up? It's taken less time because they know what they are doing but the end result is the same. Forget the time taken, just see it as the cost to get the room painted. See it that way and you wont feel done over. Be pleased you have got the room back earlier 

I can't help you with your wife though 

Click to expand...

Yeah, don't get me wrong I'm not going to haggle - if it looks good we'll pay what was agreed of course! It's just the kind of anxiety we get I suppose. 



Fade and Die said:



			Your second point though OMG! I dread having trades in as every evening from the wife it’s “ I don’t think they are doing it right, they spend too long on their phones, they are at lunch too long, they are not bringing their teas cups back!” It’s everything… like you said what does she expect me to do about it, phone them up in the evening and bollock them about using the wrong towels? 🤯
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. Yesterday it was "they've been out for over an hour 'letting the paint dry'! Why couldn't he be prepping the door in that time?" I dunno, ask him? I'm pretty sure this isn't his first painting job.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			This constant paranoia we have around tradespeople and whether we're being ripped off or not. We found a painter & decorator to do our small-to-medium sized second bedroom, he happens to live on our road. When he gave us the quote he says he'd normally charge £700 but would do it for £450 as we are neighbours. No idea if that's true but the price seemed ok so we went for it anyway. Initially he says it's a 3 day job, now he reckons he might be done today (day 2) even though they finished at 2:30pm yesterday even after having an hour and half out earlier on while waiting for a coat to dry. So should we be pleased it's done quicker or has he billed us an extra day to pull a fast one?

And on top of all that I have my wife whinging to me things like "he's only doing one coat on the skirtings, I've Googled it and it says you'd normally do two coats with that paint and blah blah blah". So you're the expert now because you've Googled it? Do you want to go up there and tell him how it's done because I'm not going to?

This was supposed to _less_ stress than doing it ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

When doing my own



One hour for a wash down and clean plus any necessary filling and about another hour waiting for it to dry, one hour for the ceiling one hour to dry, couple of hours for coat on walls and one hour to dry. Next day rub down the down skirtings and one coat of gloss (assumes a good quality make like Dulux one coat) if it needs a second coat that gets done the next day.

 So depending on what actually is needed it is a 3 day job but not 8 hours a day.


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, don't get me wrong I'm not going to haggle - if it looks good we'll pay what was agreed of course! It's just the kind of anxiety we get I suppose.


Tell me about it. Yesterday it was "they've been out for over an hour 'letting the paint dry'! Why couldn't he be prepping the door in that time?" I dunno, ask him? I'm pretty sure this isn't his first painting job.
		
Click to expand...


Do you really wanting him sanding the door and the debris flying down near your still wet paint?


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 23, 2022)

chellie said:



			The bloody weather. Days off for my birthday starting today and it's lashing down and very windy. Course closed like others are. Hoping for an improvement by Friday.
		
Click to expand...

It's your own fault for being born in November.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2022)

fundy said:



			Do you really wanting him sanding the door and the debris flying down near your still wet paint?
		
Click to expand...

No but she does apparently! I'm more than happy to let them do their thing. It seems like they've just about finished it already!


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 23, 2022)

Train problems and not even caused by the militant unions!!!!! Lunch at The Ned is going to be late, which is bound to give me a thirst!! 🍷


----------



## chellie (Nov 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			It's your own fault for being born in November. 

Click to expand...

That's what HID said lol


----------



## Neilds (Nov 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			It's your own fault for being born in November. 

Click to expand...

I have a similar problem being born in December - luckily at beginning so no shared Christmas/Brithday presents!  My problem when I was younger whas when I wanted a new bike or toy, I was told I could have it for my birthday, which meant I had to go all summer without and then when I got my present in Decemebr, the weather was rubbish and I couldn't use it.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			This constant paranoia we have around tradespeople and whether we're being ripped off or not. We found a painter & decorator to do our small-to-medium sized second bedroom, he happens to live on our road. When he gave us the quote he says he'd normally charge £700 but would do it for £450 as we are neighbours. No idea if that's true but the price seemed ok so we went for it anyway. Initially he says it's a 3 day job, now he reckons he might be done today (day 2) even though they finished at 2:30pm yesterday even after having an hour and half out earlier on while waiting for a coat to dry. So should we be pleased it's done quicker or has he billed us an extra day to pull a fast one?

And on top of all that I have my wife whinging to me things like "he's only doing one coat on the skirtings, I've Googled it and it says you'd normally do two coats with that paint and blah blah blah". So you're the expert now because you've Googled it? Do you want to go up there and tell him how it's done because I'm not going to?

This was supposed to _less_ stress than doing it ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

You got the quote for the work, if youre happy with the outcome then alls good sand pay the man as agreed whether it took longer or shorter.  There was a thread a while back where I think it was philthefragger refused to pay as quoted because they finished the work earlier than expected. Don't be that person.


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Train problems and not even caused by the militant unions!!!!! Lunch at The Ned is going to be late, which is bound to give me a thirst!! 🍷
		
Click to expand...

Waking up in the morning gives you a thirst.😉


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			You got the quote for the work, if youre happy with the outcome then alls good sand pay the man as agreed whether it took longer or shorter.  There was a thread a while back where I think it was philthefragger refused to pay as quoted because they finished the work earlier than expected. *Don't be that person*.
		
Click to expand...

Was never going to happen. My irritation was our own anxiety and paranoia around tradesmen and quotes. The tradesman himself hasn't irritated me, in fact he was nice as pie, and appears to have done a decent job in good time.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 23, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			You got the quote for the work, if youre happy with the outcome then alls good sand pay the man as agreed whether it took longer or shorter.  There was a thread a while back where I think it was philthefragger refused to pay as quoted because they finished the work earlier than expected. Don't be that person.
		
Click to expand...

Just to clarify while my name is being dragged through the mud.

This was a garden clearance job done by the guy who did my late mums garden, he reckoned it would take him and a mate about 3 days. And he gave me a price based on that.

His mate cried off and he did the job by himself in under 2 days. I think I was perfectly entitled to review the quoted price. 

We saw my point and we came to a very amicable arrangement and he continued to do my mums garden until she passed.

As to the OP , it’s always worth asking how many coats have been put on, 
I’m a 2 coat man myself


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 23, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’m a 2 coat man myself
		
Click to expand...

In case you get a hole in one?


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 23, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just to clarify while my name is being dragged through the mud.

This was a garden clearance job done by the guy who did my late mums garden, he reckoned it would take him and a mate about 3 days. And he gave me a price based on that.

His mate cried off and he did the job by himself in under 2 days. I think I was perfectly entitled to review the quoted price.

We saw my point and we came to a very amicable arrangement and he continued to do my mums garden until she passed.

As to the OP , it’s always worth asking how many coats have been put on,
I’m a 2 coat man myself
		
Click to expand...

Wheres the original thread as that's not how I remember it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2022)

Neilds said:



			I have a similar problem being born in December - luckily at beginning so no shared Christmas/Brithday presents!  My problem when I was younger whas when I wanted a new bike or toy, I was told I could have it for my birthday, which meant I had to go all summer without and then when I got my present in Decemebr, the weather was rubbish and I couldn't use it.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto except even worse as 29th December so weather awful and lots of places closed for the Twixtmas period.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Ditto except even worse as 29th December so weather awful and lots of places closed for the Twixtmas period.
		
Click to expand...

December 11th here. 50th Birthday in just over 2 weeks and really cannot be bothered to do anything. People have all got Xmas things on or have spent up on Xmas so cannot go out and most of the pubs and restaurants are now on Festive menus or I have to sit with Xmas tunes blaring out.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2022)

GB72 said:



			December 11th here. 50th Birthday in just over 2 weeks and really cannot be bothered to do anything. People have all got Xmas things on or have spent up on Xmas so cannot go out and most of the pubs and restaurants are now on Festive menus or I have to sit with Xmas tunes blaring out.
		
Click to expand...

As a kid I loved it. Never had to go to school, new toys still entertaining and still a nice festive feel to the world. As an adult the weather feels more impactful but also the lack of options to celebrate.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			As a kid I loved it. Never had to go to school, new toys still entertaining and still a nice festive feel to the world. As an adult the weather feels more impactful but also the lack of options to celebrate.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Never like to be envious but I am about my wife's birthday on 7th July. Sunny, everyone in a good mood and happy to go out and do things, great weather to go out or perfect time to go away for a trip. Had some great times with long lunches with plenty of wine sat out in the sun. For anyone outside the family, my birthday is sort of that inconvenience they have to get out of the way before Xmas.


----------



## cliveb (Nov 23, 2022)

fundy said:



			Motorway texted me a valuation for a car i dont own yesterday 😒
		
Click to expand...

So they got the phone number wrong. It happens.

It could be much worse, like the silly cow called Stacey who gave out my wife's number as hers to God knows how many people, and now my wife regularly gets calls from dodgy outfits asking for Stacey. It's been going on for years now. Sure, my wife could change her number, but the hassle that would involve isn't worth it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2022)

cliveb said:



			So they got the phone number wrong. It happens.

It could be much worse, like the silly cow called Stacey who gave out my wife's number as hers to God knows how many people, and now my wife regularly gets calls from dodgy outfits asking for Stacey. It's been going on for years now. Sure, my wife could change her number, but the hassle that would involve isn't worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Set her phone up to block numbers that aren’t in her phone?


----------



## cliveb (Nov 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Set her phone up to block numbers that aren’t in her phone?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you need to receive calls from unknown numbers.
Blocking all unknown callers is not practical.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2022)

cliveb said:



			So they got the phone number wrong. It happens.

It could be much worse, like the silly cow called Stacey who gave out my wife's number as hers to God knows how many people, and now my wife regularly gets calls from dodgy outfits asking for Stacey. It's been going on for years now. Sure, my wife could change her number, but the hassle that would involve isn't worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Change her name to Stacey for xmas. Thank me later.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 23, 2022)

GB72 said:



			December 11th here. 50th Birthday in just over 2 weeks and really cannot be bothered to do anything. People have all got Xmas things on or have spent up on Xmas so cannot go out and most of the pubs and restaurants are now on Festive menus or I have to sit with Xmas tunes blaring out.
		
Click to expand...

December 10th here.
Birthday, Christmas and Hogmanay all within 3 weeks then nothing for 49 weeks. 
What we should do is have a 'half-birthday' in June.
If the Queen had 2 birthdays, why can't we?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2022)

cliveb said:



			So they got the phone number wrong. It happens.

It could be much worse, like the silly cow called Stacey who gave out my wife's number as hers to God knows how many people, and now my wife regularly gets calls from dodgy outfits asking for Stacey. It's been going on for years now. Sure, my wife could change her number, but the hassle that would involve isn't worth it.
		
Click to expand...

As a kid our phone number (still is my parents house number) one of the local restaurants printed their number in the paper wrong so it gave my parents number out

For years we got calls from their customers lol 

Once a friend of the family called and my dad clocked her voice and replied 

"Of course Isobel your welcome to come for dinner Friday"


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Train problems and not even caused by the militant unions!!!!! Lunch at The Ned is going to be late, which is bound to give me a thirst!! 🍷
		
Click to expand...

Your right 99% of the problems have been caused by outside influences... Prob why teachers, firefighters, postie's, nurses , uni staff, civil servants are all voting for strike action .. notice a common denominator? I'll give you a small clue . It's not the unions and it rhymes with Rory


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 23, 2022)

Slime said:



			When reeling up a long extension lead, why does the plug, when coming to the end of it's travels, always have to swing up and hit me in the plums?
Jeez it hurts, and I fall for it almost every bloody time!
		
Click to expand...

This reminds me of my 9year old grandson.

He was taking his blue belt karate exam and at one point was up against a bigger older lad, he was holding his own pretty well considering the size difference.
They were chopping and kicking and suddenly we see him wince in pain but bless him, he carried on.

When he came over to us after I asked him if he was OK. He said, "No grandad, I got kicked in my onions!!
🤣🤣.
Made me chuckle.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 23, 2022)

bobmac said:



			December 10th here.
Birthday, Christmas and Hogmanay all within 3 weeks then nothing for 49 weeks. 
What we should do is have a 'half-birthday' in June.
If the Queen had 2 birthdays, why can't we?
		
Click to expand...

Because then it would clash with my wife's birthday

To be fair, I am fine with it most years but this year it is getting to me a bit seeing mates having great celebrations of their half century over the summer then seeing the dithering about doing anything for mine as it is far too close to Xmas and we cannot afford a big night out or we have a works Xmas do or a kids Xmas thing etc. Even holidays are massively overpriced at the moment so I cannot just sod off to the sunshine (but then the family on both sides would complain as well as we would not be around for their Xmas plans). Passing my grumpy demeanour off as just not handling the idea of 50 very well and saying that I do not really want to do anything but really wanting to celebrate but knowing, having dipped my toe in the water with subtle suggestions, that nobody really has the time or money to do anything 2 weeks before Xmas at a time when funds are short anyway. Would rather pass it all off as not wanting to celebrate rather than see friends feel guilty or obligated or spend money they do not have because they feel they should. 

That is my little rant over, helps to clear the head every now an again.


----------



## Slab (Nov 23, 2022)

Guys, please stop giving out your DOB


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2022)

Slab said:



			Guys, please stop giving out your DOB
		
Click to expand...

Just need mother's maiden name and best childhood friend for the full house


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Boiler stopping working 😩😩
		
Click to expand...

Boiler back working - fan replaced, thankfully done through British Gas homecare - house nice and warm again


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 23, 2022)

The seal at the bottom of one of the French doors is shot and leaks like a sieve. Only started leaking this week. It faces due south and has probably been destroyed by the sun/UV. The wind and rain comes from the south west and beats against the door. The carpet by the door is soaked. I really don’t fancy paying out for new doors.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 23, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch!!!!!

She appears to believe that I have started defecating money. We moved in to the new house two weeks ago after getting a new lounge carpet fitted. Since we have moved in she has now got quotes for all the remaining carpets to be replaced, all the windows and doors to be replaced, remodelling of the bathroom and replacing the hot water tank as "it's not big enough", a downstairs toilet to be put in the existing porch with a new porch built and the front door to be moved, knocking out the chimney to increase the room sizes and knocking out a wall between the kitchen and dining room and replacing the kitchen. And she's got someone coming next week to see about knocking down the summer house and replacing it with a garden room for her to work in. And that's just the quotes so far, she still has plans for the garden that we haven't so quotes for - YET!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just received the first quote for replacing the windows and doors. 9 x windows and 2 X doors, all UPVC, for £5500 inclusive of VAT. That's to supply and fit them. Anyone know if that's a decent price? I've got no idea and still waiting for the other two quotes to be sent through.


----------



## Pants (Nov 23, 2022)

bobmac said:



			December 10th here.
If the Queen had 2 birthdays, why can't we?
		
Click to expand...

Of ourse you can Bob - if you are a queen


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just received the first quote for replacing the windows and doors. 9 x windows and 2 X doors, all UPVC, for £5500 inclusive of VAT. That's to supply and fit them. Anyone know if that's a decent price? I've got no idea and still waiting for the other two quotes to be sent through.
		
Click to expand...

without knowing window sizes doesnt look too bad not super cheap but not overly expensive


----------



## drdel (Nov 23, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Wheres the original thread as that's not how I remember it.
		
Click to expand...

 Ahh the 'fixed' price deal we only honour when the deal goes in our favour. If you  agree a deal be sure you are prepared to honour it - a gentleman's word is his bond (sorry for the non-PC wording ).


----------



## Slime (Nov 23, 2022)

Neilds said:



			I have a similar problem being born in December - luckily at beginning so no shared Christmas/Brithday presents!  My problem when I was younger whas *when I wanted a new bike or toy*, I was told I could have it for my birthday, which meant I had to go all summer without and then when I got my present in Decemebr, the weather was rubbish and I couldn't use it.
		
Click to expand...

You should have wanted skis or a nice raincoat.


----------



## Slime (Nov 23, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Your right 99% of the problems have been caused by outside influences... Prob why teachers, firefighters, postie's, nurses , uni staff, civil servants are all voting for strike action .. notice a common denominator? I'll give you a small clue . It's not the unions and it rhymes with Rory
		
Click to expand...

So, nothing to do with Covid or Putin's war.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2022)

Slime said:



			So, nothing to do with Covid or Putin's war. 

Click to expand...

Both situations have not helped the cost of living however all those listed are being poorly handled by the same people

Look around the world and see the other economic approaches, the other performances (we are worst performing g6 nation) 

But hey those evil nurses voting for a national strike for the first time in history .. must just be an unhappy coincidence


----------



## bobmac (Nov 23, 2022)

Pants said:



			Of ourse you can Bob - if you are a queen

Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 23, 2022)

It's irritating, but mainly very sad, that the first thing people do when it appears that money will be tight, is to go on strike for more of it. Maybe lets reign back on our spending, yes I'm looking at you that have massive 4x4 monsters on tick, excessive mobile phone contracts (just who the hell is buying a phone that costs over £100 anyway! and bonkers TV contracts etc etc etc for ever and ever amen.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			This constant paranoia we have around tradespeople and whether we're being ripped off or not. We found a painter & decorator to do our small-to-medium sized second bedroom, he happens to live on our road. When he gave us the quote he says he'd normally charge £700 but would do it for £450 as we are neighbours. No idea if that's true but the price seemed ok so we went for it anyway. Initially he says it's a 3 day job, now he reckons he might be done today (day 2) *even though they finished at 2:30pm yesterday even after having an hour and half out earlier on while waiting for a coat to dry.* So should we be pleased it's done quicker or has he billed us an extra day to pull a fast one?

And on top of all that I have my wife whinging to me things like "he's only doing one coat on the skirtings, I've Googled it and it says you'd normally do two coats with that paint and blah blah blah". So you're the expert now because you've Googled it? Do you want to go up there and tell him how it's done because I'm not going to?

This was supposed to _less_ stress than doing it ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

With my Tradesmans hat on, the unwritten rule is get 3 quotes and work out what price you want to pay.

If it took him 4 days would you be happy to pay him the extra day or would you  stick to the quote?  IMHO £450 for 2 days work from a professional time served tradesman is cheap. If he's done  good job and your happy whats the problem?

If you're not happy with the skirting boards ask him to pop back and sort out.

People like your missus really  grind my gears.

"I've looked on google and its only a 5 minute job" Or " my dad said it's xxxx problem"  etc.

*Thats part and parcel of the job unfortunately. He can only paint on top of dry paint. What do you expect him to do, not charge?*


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 23, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			You got the quote for the work, if youre happy with the outcome then alls good sand pay the man as agreed whether it took longer or shorter.  *There was a thread a while back *where I think it was philthefragger refused to pay as quoted because they finished the work earlier than expected. Don't be that person.
		
Click to expand...

Who was you logged in as that day?

😁🤭🤭


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			It's irritating, but mainly very sad, that the first thing people do when it appears that money will be tight, is to go on strike for more of it. Maybe lets reign back on our spending, yes I'm looking at you that have massive 4x4 monsters on tick, excessive mobile phone contracts (just who the hell is buying a phone that costs over £100 anyway! and bonkers TV contracts etc etc etc for ever and ever amen.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah all those nurses with 4x4s

I do wonder what world you live in sometimes


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 23, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Yeah all those nurses with 4x4s

I do wonder what world you live in sometimes
		
Click to expand...

Under a bridge!


----------



## DaveR (Nov 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Boiler back working - fan replaced, thankfully done through British Gas homecare - house nice and warm again
		
Click to expand...

Bloody rich showoff!! We can't afford heating, have to wear our coats in the house 😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Bloody rich showoff!! We can't afford heating, have to wear our coats in the house 😂
		
Click to expand...

It’s been turned back off now 😂😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 23, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Both situations have not helped the cost of living however all those listed are being poorly handled by the same people

Look around the world and see the other economic approaches, the other performances (we are worst performing g6 nation)

But hey those evil nurses voting for a national strike for the first time in history .. must just be an unhappy coincidence
		
Click to expand...

Don‘t tell me you never knew that a key qualification for any vocational profession such as nursing was that you had to be militant…apparently.🙄


----------



## DaveR (Nov 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s been turned back off now 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## Slime (Nov 23, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Bloody rich showoff!! We can't afford heating, have to wear our coats in the house 😂
		
Click to expand...

You can afford coats! 
You lucky sod.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			You got the quote for the work, if youre happy with the outcome then alls good sand pay the man as agreed whether it took longer or shorter.  There was a thread a while back where I think it was philthefragger refused to pay as quoted because they finished the work earlier than expected. Don't be that person.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear Paddy, you appear to have outed yourself; that thread was in 2018 and you didn't join until 2021...



Stuart_C said:



			Who was you logged in as that day?

😁🤭🤭
		
Click to expand...

Not just me then Stu?


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 23, 2022)

Made a typo setting up an Apple account today and could not access the account. Neither could any Apple employee do anything to correct the error so there is an account with a credit card attached that is sitting in limbo. Leaves one wondering what happens at the end of the free trial period.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 23, 2022)

Slab said:



			Guys, please stop giving out your DOB
		
Click to expand...

 according to facebook I am 122 years old

I have the same paranoia over my date of birth. I tried several times (without success) to change it on one particular website after they were given it by someone else.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 23, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			With my Tradesmans hat on, the unwritten rule is get 3 quotes and work out what price you want to pay.

If it took him 4 days would you be happy to pay him the extra day or would you  stick to the quote?
		
Click to expand...

I once got a quote for some building works. 

The guy sent me an invoice for 25% above the quote when he finished, claiming it took longer He got paid what he quoted.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 23, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			I once got a quote for some building works.

The guy sent me an invoice for 25% above the quote when he finished, claiming it took longer He got paid what he quoted.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly think its a generation issue.

Young people  know the price of everything and the value of nothing.

The old "oh while you're here can you just........" then when you bill them they turn turk.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oh dear Paddy, you appear to have outed yourself; that thread iwas in 2018 and you didn't join until 2021...



Not just me then Stu?  

Click to expand...

I dont know Blue, i'm just nosey 😁😁


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 23, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I honestly think its a generation issue.

Young people  know the price of everything and the value of nothing.

The old "oh while you're here can you just........" then when you bill them they turn turk.
		
Click to expand...

In my case it was a very specific job of adding in reinforcing strips in to the brickwork above two windows and repointing no extras were asked for. The guy was a very experienced older builder who probably tried it on.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			With my Tradesmans hat on, the unwritten rule is get 3 quotes and work out what price you want to pay.

If it took him 4 days would you be happy to pay him the extra day or would you  stick to the quote?  IMHO £450 for 2 days work from a professional time served tradesman is cheap. If he's done  good job and your happy whats the problem?

If you're not happy with the skirting boards ask him to pop back and sort out.

People like your missus really  grind my gears.

"I've looked on google and its only a 5 minute job" Or " my dad said it's xxxx problem"  etc.

*Thats part and parcel of the job unfortunately. He can only paint on top of dry paint. What do you expect him to do, not charge?*

Click to expand...

It's getting tougher now with tradesman , finding 3 quotes can be a nightmare 

I've got a sparky coming Monday to combine 2 consumer units..run armoured cable down to garage (to remove it being fed from a spur) upgrade my tails to 25mm and fix something in the kitchen 

I contacted 4 people (one personally recommended)

1 said busy until January because of new baby. Fair enough thanks for being honest 

1 emailed for details and pics then never heard again (chased up and still ghosted)

1 (the personal recommendation) called, the voicemail said email. Emailed his "24/7" contact email etc. No reply 

The last one I'd contacted said he was busy for a week then he would provide a quote. After what I'd had from the others I thought I would never hear .. true to his word he came and priced it up 

So I've only got one quote but happy to proceed 

3 quotes would be a dream


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 23, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			In my case it was a very specific job of adding in reinforcing strips in to the brickwork above two windows and repointing no extras were asked for. The guy was a very experienced older builder who probably tried it on.
		
Click to expand...

In your case thats his fault. If he would've finiahed in  half the time i hope you would've still paid him the quoted price?

I've done it myself and been out of pocket, you take it on the chins.

My view is you pay for the job that you've agreed the price for providing youre happy with it.

On some jobs you cant see whats under the tiles or behind the walls.  That's when extras need to be expected.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 23, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			It's getting tougher now with tradesman , finding 3 quotes can be a nightmare

I've got a sparky coming Monday to combine 2 consumer units..run armoured cable down to garage (to remove it being fed from a spur) upgrade my tails to 25mm and fix something in the kitchen

I contacted 4 people (one personally recommended)

1 said busy until January because of new baby. Fair enough thanks for being honest

1 emailed for details and pics then never heard again (chased up and still ghosted)

1 (the personal recommendation) called, the voicemail said email. Emailed his "24/7" contact email etc. No reply

The last one I'd contacted said he was busy for a week then he would provide a quote. After what I'd had from the others I thought I would never hear .. true to his word he came and priced it up

So I've only got one quote but happy to proceed

3 quotes would be a dream
		
Click to expand...

£1100ish.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 23, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			It's getting tougher now with tradesman , finding 3 quotes can be a nightmare

I've got a sparky coming Monday to combine 2 consumer units..run armoured cable down to garage (to remove it being fed from a spur) upgrade my tails to 25mm and fix something in the kitchen

I contacted 4 people (one personally recommended)

1 said busy until January because of new baby. Fair enough thanks for being honest

1 emailed for details and pics then never heard again (chased up and still ghosted)

1 (the personal recommendation) called, the voicemail said email. Emailed his "24/7" contact email etc. No reply

The last one I'd contacted said he was busy for a week then he would provide a quote. After what I'd had from the others I thought I would never hear .. true to his word he came and priced it up

So I've only got one quote but happy to proceed

3 quotes would be a dream
		
Click to expand...

I can understand that with  the amount of time wasters. If someone rings me and explains what they're doing then i'll always go once and quote no problem.

What annoys me is when i quote £3200 for a Vaillant but get kb'd because they got a quote for £2200 but its a different cheaper boiler🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️

Its like getting a quote for a Corsa v Tesla 😁


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2022)

Contacted 5 roofers in the last week or so, none willing to come look this side of xmas


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			£1100ish.
		
Click to expand...

Lol it's almost like I contacted yourself?


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 23, 2022)

Black Friday.  Just another excuse for a sale.    I can live with that.

"We are celebrating Black Friday all week" -  so a week-long sale.   Sorry but that is extracting the urine.


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:



			Black Friday.  Just another excuse for a sale.    I can live with that.

"We are celebrating Black Friday all week" -  so a week-long sale.   Sorry but that is extracting the urine.
		
Click to expand...


According to Amazon its Black Friday Week 18th - 28th November.

So 1 day to a week to 11 days in a sentence lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I can understand that with  the amount of time wasters. If someone rings me and explains what they're doing then i'll always go once and quote no problem.

What annoys me is when i quote £3200 for a Vaillant but get kb'd because they got a quote for £2200 but its a different cheaper boiler🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️

Its like getting a quote for a Corsa v Tesla 😁
		
Click to expand...

We had same with the downstairs loo when we moved in, contacted few plumbers 

1 didn't show 
1 said he would quote. Came. Looked never heard again 
The last got the job 

And he benefited from the pokey little refurb because my parents got him to re do both their downstairs loo and their bathroom once they had it done , then their churchy types and he has worked for half the congregation now 😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 23, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			We had same with the downstairs loo when we moved in, contacted few plumbers

1 didn't show
1 said he would quote. Came. Looked never heard again
The last got the job

*And he benefited from the pokey little refurb because my parents got him to re do both their downstairs loo and their bathroom once they had it done , then their churchy types and he has worked for half the congregation now* 😂
		
Click to expand...

That's how it works, there's no better advertisment than a recommendation.

I got a call today off a new customer who was recommended by his boss whose boiler i fitted in his old house 6yrs ago!!


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			That's how it works, there's no better advertisment than a recommendation.

I got a call today off a new customer who was recommended by his boss whose boiler i fitted in his old house 6yrs ago!!
		
Click to expand...


works both ways too, since we've had works done recently had 4 others in the village ask for the plumbers number, have said sorry wouldn't recommend him to them all


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 23, 2022)

fundy said:



			works both ways too, since we've had works done recently had 4 others in the village ask for the plumbers number, have said sorry wouldn't recommend him to them all
		
Click to expand...

Thats probably happened to me too 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BrianM (Nov 23, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats probably happened to me too 🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was talking about you 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2022)

.


Stuart_C said:



			That's how it works, there's no better advertisment than a recommendation.

I got a call today off a new customer who was recommended by his boss whose boiler i fitted in his old house 6yrs ago!!
		
Click to expand...

100%

Guy who did our loft did someone at works loft before mine he introduced us

Then I've given his number out to a few people

Seen him do a few down this road aswell , they came in to see the work whilst it was being done and hired him lol

I need to start charging commission


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oh dear Paddy, you appear to have outed yourself; that thread was in 2018 and you didn't join until 2021...



Not just me then Stu?  

Click to expand...

I've made no secret that I've been reading the forum a long time and I also have a long long memory . Could probably recite homergate 1 word for word. As to if I'm a previous poster , I've answered that one too.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 23, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			I've made no secret that I've been reading the forum a long time and I also have a long long memory . *Could probably recite homergate 1 word for word.* As to if I'm a previous poster , I've answered that one too.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 23, 2022)

On the subject of getting quotes, one of the neighbours had new windows fitted a few months ago by “Safe Style”, so had them round to quote for us today.

Now it’s annoying enough the amount of time the guy was here, but (and bear in mind the houses are identical 3 bed semi detached), after telling him he is here due to a recommendation from a neighbour and them paying £7k to have their whole house done he gives us a quote for £11k.

Think we will get some others round thanks.


----------



## RichA (Nov 23, 2022)

1. The Amazon delivery driver that keeps leaving parcels on the doorstep when we're out, even though the next door neighbour 10 yards away is home, then records on Amazon as "Handed to resident".
2. The yoof that stole the parcel today. 
3. The fact that, even though it must happen extremely frequently, there's no option within Amazon to tick a box saying "Stolen from my doorstep". My doorbell cam recorded the parcel being delivered and stolen 30 minutes later, but Amazon insist that they won't do anything until Friday, as it'll probably turn up. 🤔


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 23, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

All these years on and still it gets censored 😂


----------



## drdel (Nov 23, 2022)

The Newsreaders  who seem to be auditioning for pantomime. What's with the shouting(microphone works wonders ), bouncing up and down every few words and waving arms around as if they're on the flight deck?

For goodness sake read the dam autocue - that's all. Please!!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 24, 2022)

email from Amazon this morning with the title, "Two days of Black Friday".

The message reads, "Black Friday is here. Ends tomorrow."

Give me strength!


----------



## Dando (Nov 24, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			email from Amazon this morning with the title, "Two days of Black Friday".

The message reads, "Black Friday is here. Ends tomorrow."

Give me strength!
		
Click to expand...

Black “Friday” is fast becoming the new DFS sale


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 24, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			All these years on and still it gets censored 😂
		
Click to expand...

Its hilarious, better protection than the king. I must remember to  file it under a certain Vertebrate who must not be named. Unfortunately my memory isn't as good as yours.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 24, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			All these years on and still it gets censored 😂
		
Click to expand...

Every time I take one of my Vokeys out my bag I have a little chuckle!!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 24, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Your right 99% of the problems have been caused by outside influences... Prob why teachers, firefighters, postie's, nurses , uni staff, civil servants are all voting for strike action .. notice a common denominator? I'll give you a small clue . It's not the unions and it rhymes with Rory
		
Click to expand...

crawl back under your bush your utter


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 24, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			crawl back under your bush your utter
		
Click to expand...

Now give us your opinion on the issue that is contrary to the person's you have so eloquently described.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 24, 2022)

PieMan said:



			Every time I take one of my Vokeys out my bag I have a little chuckle!!! 

Click to expand...

Why, did you win it?😁


----------



## PieMan (Nov 24, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Why, did you win it?😁
		
Click to expand...



Unfortunately not - was way out with my prediction!!


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 24, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			It's getting tougher now with tradesman , finding 3 quotes can be a nightmare

I've got a sparky coming Monday to combine 2 consumer units..run armoured cable down to garage (to remove it being fed from a spur) upgrade my tails to 25mm and fix something in the kitchen

I contacted 4 people (one personally recommended)

1 said busy until January because of new baby. Fair enough thanks for being honest

1 emailed for details and pics then never heard again (chased up and still ghosted)

1 (the personal recommendation) called, the voicemail said email. Emailed his "24/7" contact email etc. No reply

The last one I'd contacted said he was busy for a week then he would provide a quote. After what I'd had from the others I thought I would never hear .. true to his word he came and priced it up

So I've only got one quote but happy to proceed

3 quotes would be a dream
		
Click to expand...

One of the funnies in my dealings with 'trades' when needing a new boiler in a new location and some pipework was one of the  guys had pointed out the best place to have a boiler and other very good recommendations (where it was finally located) he never came back to me with a quote.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 24, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			In your case thats his fault. If he would've finiahed in  half the time i hope you would've still paid him the quoted price?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I would have because it was such a good price, I had had the front of he house done before by a reasonably sized building company rather than a sole builder and I knew roughly what the cost should be.


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			On the subject of getting quotes, one of the neighbours had new windows fitted a few months ago by “Safe Style”, so had them round to quote for us today.

Now it’s annoying enough the amount of time the guy was here, but (and bear in mind the houses are identical 3 bed semi detached), after telling him he is here due to a recommendation from a neighbour and them paying £7k to have their whole house done he gives us a quote for £11k.

Think we will get some others round thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Avoiid the bigger co's and find a local independent imho, they should measure up and then send you a quote a day or two later, none of the hard sell or wasting 3 hours. When we were in Mudeford we used Boyland Windows and they were great, not sure if they come out as far as you though


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 24, 2022)

PieMan said:





Unfortunately not - was way out with my prediction!! 

Click to expand...

0.04% by any chance?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			Avoiid the bigger co's and find a local independent imho, they should measure up and then send you a quote a day or two later, none of the hard sell or wasting 3 hours. When we were in Mudeford we used Boyland Windows and they were great, not sure if they come out as far as you though
		
Click to expand...

I agree to an extent, we have machines in Safestyle and it’s a very high volume place so quality could be lacking at times. @SteveW86 Where are you based


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 24, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			One of the funnies in my dealings with 'trades' when needing a new boiler in a new location and some pipework was one of the  guys had pointed out the best place to have a boiler and other very good recommendations (where it was finally located) he never came back to me with a quote.
		
Click to expand...

I've only ever purposely not responded to a quote purely on the basis i thought the guy was real pain in the rear end. 

He may have thought same😉


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I agree to an extent, we have machines in Safestyle and it’s a very high volume place so quality could be lacking at times. @SteveW86 Where are you based
		
Click to expand...

Southampton


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 24, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			One of the funnies in my dealings with 'trades' when needing a new boiler in a new location and some pipework was one of the  guys had pointed out the best place to have a boiler and other very good recommendations (where it was finally located) he never came back to me with a quote.
		
Click to expand...

Had similar issues with getting solar 

One said we were too far to provide a competitive quote .. thanked for honesty 

One did online only survey and sent pics and a price 

One came out did the survey then sent the quote 

They were £500 more expensive than the other one but I got a good feeling from the guy who came out. He had been my first contact with solar, first to call back and spent over an hour on phone answering all my questions

So they got the job 

My parents now going through process of getting on their waiting list


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I agree to an extent, we have machines in Safestyle and it’s a very high volume place so quality could be lacking at times. @SteveW86 Where are you based
		
Click to expand...

Safestyle tell you its the best quality out there.......

I had them round once and after sitting there listening to the spiel, the guy gave me a special price of £4400. I'd already had a quote off a local reputable company for just over half. 

I told him this and he offered to price match, we shook hands and started working the job out. Next thing he's on the phone to the office and after 2 or 3 return calls and hearing his boss screaming down the phone,  he told me they couldnt price match, he packed his dtuff i flew out the door.


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I agree to an extent, we have machines in Safestyle and it’s a very high volume place so quality could be lacking at times. @SteveW86 Where are you based
		
Click to expand...


The sales process is even worse lol. We had them out to quote once and the guy took on look at what we wanted and couldnt even be bothered to measure up. Nearly as bad as Anglian whose quote started at over 50k and came down to 13k and wondered why i didnt want to business with someone whod tried to rip me off for nearly 40k


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			The sales process is even worse lol. We had them out to quote once and the guy took on look at what we wanted and couldnt even be bothered to measure up. Nearly as bad as Anglian whose quote started at over 50k and came down to 13k and wondered why i didnt want to business with someone whod tried to rip me off for nearly 40k
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just Googled them to see what profile they use (the plastic that makes the windows), they were on Duraflex which is awful and are moving to Linear which is possibly the worst profile out there, really flimsy and poor quality.
Sorry to anyone who has their windows 😬🤣


----------



## GB72 (Nov 24, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Safestyle tell you its the best quality out there.......

I had them round once and after sitting there listening to the spiel, the guy gave me a special price of £4400. I'd already had a quote off a local reputable company for just over half.

I told him this and he offered to price match, we shook hands and started working the job out. Next thing he's on the phone to the office and after 2 or 3 return calls and hearing his boss screaming down the phone,  he told me they couldnt price match, he packed his dtuff i flew out the door.
		
Click to expand...

I had arranged for Safestyle to come round and give a quote (and this is no joke) he refused to give a quote as it was only my wife at home and he wanted to talk it over wiith the decision maker in this house there. He was not aware thay my wife has worked in the construction industry for 30 years and deals with all of these things as I am useless. Needless to say they were not used and I then went on a bit of a social media tyrade about that.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Southampton
		
Click to expand...

Aaargh way it of my area that mate, I’d be looking at companies who use maybe Rehau or Veka as their profile, they seem to be consistently the most solid stuff, specially Rehau 👌


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Aaargh way it of my area that mate, I’d be looking at companies who use maybe Rehau or Veka as their profile, they seem to be consistently the most solid stuff, specially Rehau 👌
		
Click to expand...

I bought Rehau windows and doors for my workshop and they are superb. The Worksop is warmer than my house sometimes 😂


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I bought Rehau windows and doors for my workshop and they are superb. The Worksop is warmer than my house sometimes 😂
		
Click to expand...

You have excellent taste sir 🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 24, 2022)

Just had a follow up call from Safe Style, and without any prompting they can lower the price "significantly". I get the honour of a manager looking at the quote and calling me back with a better price this afternoon, cant wait for that one.

Will be interesting to see how low they go before I even ask for some money off.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 24, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Just had a follow up call from Safe Style, and without any prompting they can lower the price "significantly". I get the honour of a manager looking at the quote and calling me back with a better price this afternoon, cant wait for that one.

Will be interesting to see how low they go before I even ask for some money off.
		
Click to expand...

How many people accept the high offer .. con artists 

We got done on the driveway when we moved in. Never again. Very careful since.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2022)

Imagine if a window company just gave an honest price straight away? No haggling, that's the price, take it or leave it. Life would be much easier. I'm hoping there are some out there that offer that, not Safestyle clearly.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			You have excellent taste sir 🤣
		
Click to expand...

A mate has his own window/door/roofline company and recommended them. Got me a nice trade price too


----------



## chellie (Nov 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Imagine if a window company just gave an honest price straight away? No haggling, that's the price, take it or leave it. Life would be much easier. I'm hoping there are some out there that offer that, not Safestyle clearly.
		
Click to expand...


There is. The local company we have used that has been going for years. No good for anyone not around here though lol


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 24, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			How many people accept the high offer .. con artists

We got done on the driveway when we moved in. Never again. Very careful since.
		
Click to expand...


The thing is, they know that our neighbour had their windows done by safestyle and we are an identical house. The neighbour paid £7200, so they know what they need to get to.


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Imagine if a window company just gave an honest price straight away? No haggling, that's the price, take it or leave it. Life would be much easier. I'm hoping there are some out there that offer that, not Safestyle clearly.
		
Click to expand...


Company I described earlier did just that, as did the independent weve used round here. Measure up and then email a price later in the day.


----------



## chellie (Nov 24, 2022)

chellie said:



			The bloody weather. Days off for my birthday starting today and it's lashing down and very windy. Course closed like others are. Hoping for an improvement by Friday.
		
Click to expand...

Course currently open but lashing down again now. Golf will be cancelled again tomorrow I bet. Just hoping that all is OK on Sunday when I can next play.


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			The thing is, they know that our neighbour had their windows done by safestyle and we are an identical house. The neighbour paid £7200, so they know what they need to get to.
		
Click to expand...

why would you even consider them after they tried to rip you off for 5k extra? i guess a lot of people do for it to be worthwhile for them


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Imagine if a window company just gave an honest price straight away? No haggling, that's the price, take it or leave it. Life would be much easier. I'm hoping there are some out there that offer that, not Safestyle clearly.
		
Click to expand...

Place I’m working at today, Cowen Windows in Whitby, family run firm who make cracking windows, really down to earth and great to do work for. I’d get windows from them in a heartbeat 👌


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 24, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			The thing is, they know that our neighbour had their windows done by safestyle and we are an identical house. The neighbour paid £7200, so they know what they need to get to.
		
Click to expand...

The ones I recommended to you are Rehau Doors and Windows.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			The thing is, they know that our neighbour had their windows done by safestyle and we are an identical house. The neighbour paid £7200, so they know what they need to get to.
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed with have a customer called Clearview Windows in Southampton, they look to use Rehau profile. I don’t know much about them as I’ve never been in there but your windows would be made by our machines 🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 24, 2022)

Paperboy said:



			The ones I recommended to you are Rehau Doors and Windows.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I had a look at their website, they will be getting a call.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 24, 2022)

SafeStyle Update: We can do it for £7600.

So without any real push back, theyve taken £4k off the quote


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 24, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			SafeStyle Update: We can do it for £7600.

So without any real push back, theyve taken £4k off the quote
		
Click to expand...

Great news,  i've been on tenterhooks  allday😉


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 24, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Great news,  i've been on tenterhooks  allday😉
		
Click to expand...

No wonder it takes tradesmen so long to come back to people with quotes.


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			No wonder it takes tradesmen so long to come back to people with quotes.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2022)

RichA said:



			1. The Amazon delivery driver that keeps leaving parcels on the doorstep when we're out, even though the next door neighbour 10 yards away is home, then records on Amazon as "Handed to resident".
2. The yoof that stole the parcel today.
3. The fact that, even though it must happen extremely frequently, there's no option within Amazon to tick a box saying "Stolen from my doorstep". My doorbell cam recorded the parcel being delivered and stolen 30 minutes later, but Amazon insist that they won't do anything until Friday, as it'll probably turn up. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

You missed the bit about the fact that when you try & report one of their fictitious "Handed to resident" deliveries it is nigh on impossible.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Imagine if a window company just gave an honest price straight away? No haggling, that's the price, take it or leave it. Life would be much easier. I'm hoping there are some out there that offer that, not Safestyle clearly.
		
Click to expand...

The company that fit our windows did exactly that. Came and measured up, quoted the next day.

I told everyone that came that I would only accept one price from them, and the first number they said would be the one I base my decision on.
I also told them as they walked through the door that I would not be signing up to anything that day. 

Some of them didn’t know what to do with themselves.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 24, 2022)

Any chance of a separate thread about replacement windows?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Imagine if a window company just gave an honest price straight away? No haggling, that's the price, take it or leave it. Life would be much easier. I'm hoping there are some out there that offer that, not Safestyle clearly.
		
Click to expand...

i wouldn’t go anywhere near safestyle personally.
They just bang out as many windows as possible and not too fussed on quality.


----------



## Slab (Nov 25, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Any chance of a separate thread about replacement windows?
		
Click to expand...

If you use an I-phone to read the forum you won't see any of the posts on windows


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 25, 2022)

Slab said:



			If you use an I-phone to read the forum you won't see any of the posts on windows
		
Click to expand...

ICWYDT


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 25, 2022)

Slugs on the milk delivered by the front door step.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 25, 2022)

As an office wallah, but working from home my whole working day is spent in front of a PC. Six weeks ago I started a new project that is heavily weighted to mouse use. RSI has started to kick in on my wrist. Thankfully this project only has two more weeks to run.


----------



## chellie (Nov 25, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			As an office wallah, but working from home my whole working day is spent in front of a PC. Six weeks ago I started a new project that his heavily weighted to mouse use. RSA has started to kick in on my wrist. Thankfully this project only has two more weeks to run.
		
Click to expand...

I use one of these https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Wi...e&qid=1669365105&sprefix=ergon,aps,133&sr=8-3


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 25, 2022)

Its not 4pm yet.... get me to the pub


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Its not 4pm yet.... get me to the pub
		
Click to expand...

I have an appointment booked for 5pm at the local, going to be a looong day 😟


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I have an appointment booked for 5pm at the local, going to be a looong day 😟
		
Click to expand...

I have the same appointment at mine! 

I cant believe its not even 10 yet


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 25, 2022)

Black Friday marketing BS🤬🤬


----------



## Imurg (Nov 25, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Black Friday marketing BS🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

But at least it is Black Friday


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			But at least it is Black Friday 

Click to expand...

Not here on the Costa Del Mersey, its beautiful bright blue skies with very little breeze.

I'm surprised the PC/woke brigade are allowing it to be called Black Friday to be honest.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 25, 2022)

Mercedes Customer Services.

We've got your car, we dont know whats wrong with it and we have no courtesy cars available......thanks🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Nov 25, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Mercedes Customer Services.

We've got your car, we dont know whats wrong with it and we have no courtesy cars available......thanks🤦🏼‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

About as good as their football team then...


----------



## cliveb (Nov 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Place I’m working at today, Cowen Windows in Whitby, family run firm who make *cracking windows*, really down to earth and great to do work for. I’d get windows from them in a heartbeat 👌
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunate choice of words. Don't sound like the kind of windows I'd want.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2022)

I bought some lightweight sport shorts today, great in the summer in a hot country. I looked at them in the shop but clearly didn't unfold them fully. I've tried them on at home and I think they might be basketball shorts 😳. If you've ever seen pictures of Adam Sandler out and about in recent years, they look like that. I'm not sure I can carry that off🤣.

They were only cheap, the irritation is on me that I didn't check them more closely


----------



## Dando (Nov 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I bought some lightweight sport shorts today, great in the summer in a hot country. I looked at them in the shop but clearly didn't unfold them fully. I've tried them on at home and I think they might be basketball shorts 😳. If you've ever seen pictures of Adam Sandler out and about in recent years, they look like that. I'm not sure I can carry that off🤣.

They were only cheap, the irritation is on me that I didn't check them more closely
		
Click to expand...

Are they MC hammer shorts?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 25, 2022)

Fireworks.

Seriously

Is it as soon as the evenings get dark it's an excuse to let them off?

Just do one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			Are they MC hammer shorts?
		
Click to expand...

Not quite that long or baggy but more suitable for a teenager than me 😄


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not quite that long or baggy but more suitable for a teenager than me 😄
		
Click to expand...

Surely they can't be too short for Lord Tyrion .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Surely they can be too short for Lord Tyrion .
		
Click to expand...

Short? It's the other way. That is very believable I suspect 😄


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 25, 2022)

Some posts complaining about being reported for swearing and subsequent mod action, have been binned.

It’s quite simple, this is a no swearing forum, if you swear on these boards, you can expect an infraction from the Mod team. 

So how about we just use different vocabulary that avoids profanities ?……. I know revolutionary thinking


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Nov 25, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Some posts complaining about being reported for swearing and subsequent mod action, have been binned.

It’s quite simple, this is a no swearing forum, if you swear on these boards, you can expect an infraction from the Mod team.

So how about we just use different vocabulary that avoids profanities ?……. I know revolutionary thinking
		
Click to expand...

Swearing is a habit often used by the uneducated plebs of society. Those who use such vocabulary disgust me.

Kudos to the mod team.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 25, 2022)

HomecountiesJohn said:



			Swearing is a habit often used by the uneducated plebs of society. Those who use such vocabulary disgust me.

Kudos to the mod team.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, what a post!! 

Are you Jacob Rees-Mog in disguise HCJ?


----------



## Slime (Nov 26, 2022)

HomecountiesJohn said:



*Swearing is a habit often used by the uneducated plebs of society. Those who use such vocabulary disgust me.*

Kudos to the mod team.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be most people, then.


----------



## Dando (Nov 26, 2022)

Slime said:



			That'll be most people, then.
		
Click to expand...

He will hate the evening before
H4H


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			He will hate the evening before
H4H
		
Click to expand...

In everyday convo swearing is completely normal and easily done 

However online when you have time to think and type out a reply it is easily avoided 

Altho nothing feels better than calling someone a thunder infraction


----------



## Dando (Nov 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			In everyday convo swearing is completely normal and easily done 

However online when you have time to think and type out a reply it is easily avoided 

Altho nothing feels better than calling someone a thunder infraction
		
Click to expand...

If you’re dropping the “c” bomb I find it means more if you say it with real venom - Danny Dier style.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			If you’re dropping the “c” bomb I find it means more if you say it with real venom - Danny Dier style.
		
Click to expand...

Or brick top ... Rather than a mockney like DD


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			In everyday convo swearing is completely normal and easily done

However online when you have time to think and type out a reply it is easily avoided

Altho nothing feels better than calling someone a thunder infraction
		
Click to expand...

No,it  isn’t  completely normal. Or, rather, didn’t used to be , but this generation doesn’t seem to be able to pick the time and place. Sure, we all swear from time to time, and in what situation,but now youngsters don’t seem to have any discretion.
If you think it OK to swear in front of women and children, then HCJ is right.
And it is an age thing. Don’t try to tell me it is as prolific by the elderly as by the young adults.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			He will hate the evening before
H4H
		
Click to expand...

Or the King's Head on the Kent Tour.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 26, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			No,it  isn’t  completely normal. Or, rather, didn’t used to be , but this generation doesn’t seem to be able to pick the time and place. Sure, we all swear from time to time, and in what situation,but now youngsters don’t seem to have any discretion.
If you think it OK to swear in front of women and children, then HCJ is right.
And it is an age thing. Don’t try to tell me it is as prolific by the elderly as by the young adults.
		
Click to expand...

times change, women swear just as much as men now.. its a modern world.


----------



## Dando (Nov 26, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Or the King's Head on the Kent Tour.
		
Click to expand...

If we do one again we should have a swear jar


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			If we do one again we should have a swear jar
		
Click to expand...

Oh 😱 off lol


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2022)

The KFC ident on the ITV footy progs...
Two guys running home with their KFC...meet at a corner and then run past each other...
Have they been to the same KFC? If so, why have they run in  different directions.?
If not..why didn't they go to the nearer one...?
Stupid advert......


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			times change, women swear just as much as men now.. its a modern world.
		
Click to expand...

Not the women I know.


----------



## paddyc (Nov 26, 2022)

Trying to find a radio station in the car that isn't playing bloody Christmas  songs


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 26, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Not the women I know.
		
Click to expand...

Just because you don't know them doesn't mean they don't exist though and doesn't make them bad people.

Did you know they can vote now aswell?


----------



## paddyc (Nov 26, 2022)

Putting your bins out  to the side of your drive and then to be emptied and left across your drive when you return from work.😡


----------



## Bratty (Nov 26, 2022)

HomecountiesJohn said:



			Swearing is a habit often used by the uneducated plebs of society. Those who use such vocabulary disgust me.

Kudos to the mod team.
		
Click to expand...

Going to bet my vocabulary is better than yours. I know loads of swear words! 🤣


----------



## Dando (Nov 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Going to bet my vocabulary is better than yours. I know loads of swear words! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Your language would make a lady of the night blush


----------



## Bratty (Nov 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			Your language would make a lady of the night blush
		
Click to expand...

🤣 I can teach dockers new words, let me tell you! 😉


----------



## Slime (Nov 26, 2022)

All day I've felt as though I am a hit and run victim ................................. everything aches and hurts.
Might be something to do with falling off a ladder and getting my left leg stuck in between two rungs and landing on the back of my right shoulder!
I landed about a foot away from a tree stump I'd prepared earlier!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 26, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Not here on the Costa Del Mersey, its beautiful bright blue skies with very little breeze.

I'm surprised the PC/woke brigade are allowing it to be called Black Friday to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been thinking this for years, I very much doubt it won’t be stopped in near future.  

I’m going assume the link will be under value goods, like under value labour and the use of the work black all linking towards slavery.

I wonder if people will throw their 60” cheap tv’s in the docks in protest?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The KFC ident on the ITV footy progs...
Two guys running home with their KFC...meet at a corner and then run past each other...
Have they been to the same KFC? If so, why have they run in  different directions.?
If not..why didn't they go to the nearer one...?
Stupid advert......
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure that advert is shot in the royal borough of Croydon … bruv!

If it’s shot in the part I think it is then either chicken connoisseur would have had the wonderful freedom to shop at around 200 different chicken shops with a half mile radius.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			I’m sure that advert is shot in the royal borough of Croydon … bruv!

If it’s shot in the part I think it is then either chicken connoisseur would have had the wonderful freedom to shop at around 200 different chicken shops with a half mile radius.
		
Click to expand...

Well they both picked the wrong one then


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 26, 2022)

People who hijack threads. Example The increase in golf subs thread. This in the last hour or so and has been going back and forth regarding who should get discounts, who are more deserving. Not discounts at golf clubs other places.Yes I know I do not need to read the thread and I have not.


Usually it is the same people who are obdurate and just need at times to see the other person’s point of view.

In an old Monty Python sketch, “Do you want a 5 or a 10 minute argument”! However it is usually an hour at times, maybe longer.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 26, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			People who hijack threads. Example The increase in golf subs thread. This in the last hour or so and has been going back and forth regarding who should get discounts, who are more deserving. Not discounts at golf clubs other places.Yes I know I do not need to read the thread and I have not.


Usually it is the same people who are obdurate and just need at times to see the other person’s point of view.

In an old Monty Python sketch, “Do you want a 5 or a 10 minute argument”! However it is usually an hour at times, maybe longer.
		
Click to expand...

It’s often those who have no interest in a discussion on other peoples opinions or views, they are simply there’s to constantly bang on about their own!

SO MANY POSSIBLE INFRACTIONS !!!!!! 😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 26, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Mercedes Customer Services.

We've got your car, we dont know whats wrong with it and we have no courtesy cars available......thanks🤦🏼‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

 Lewis Hamilton gets that message occasionally


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 26, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			It’s often those who have no interest in a discussion on other peoples opinions or views, they are simply there’s to constantly bang on about their own!

SO MANY POSSIBLE INFRACTIONS !!!!!! 😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

So report and let us sort it

If people remain silent, it is assumed that all is well in the world.

By their nature some threads may go off on a tangent, but most return to normal without any mod involvement

But if we don’t know ……….


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 27, 2022)

give me potty mouths over Richardheads anyday!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 27, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So report and let us sort it

If people remain silent, it is assumed that all is well in the world.

By their nature some threads may go off on a tangent, but most return to normal without any mod involvement

But if we don’t know ……….
		
Click to expand...

There is stuff that needs mod intervention and you guys are great at that, I’ve been a mod on a couple of forums and it’s a ball ache.  

In these circumstances the repeat offenders are just easier to ignore.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 27, 2022)

HomecountiesJohn said:



			Swearing is a habit often used by the uneducated plebs of society. Those who use such vocabulary disgust me.

Kudos to the mod team.
		
Click to expand...

You sound like a barrel of fun. You will get on well here!


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 27, 2022)

The "story" in the Sunday press that someone in the church has decided Jesus was trans-gender.      Stop the world please, I want to get off.


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2022)

Mrs D picked pudding and went for Gypsy tart - it’s the LIV golf of puddings 🤢


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2022)

Dando said:



			Mrs D picked pudding and went for Gypsy tart - it’s the LIV golf of puddings 🤢
		
Click to expand...

Is that expensive, distasteful and has a Best Before of 3 days on it..?


----------



## Bratty (Nov 27, 2022)

Dando said:



			Mrs D picked pudding and went for Gypsy tart - it’s the LIV golf of puddings 🤢
		
Click to expand...

I think Mr D needs to pick a new Mrs D 🤣🤣. This sounds disgusting: A gypsy tart is a type of tart made with evaporated milk, muscovado sugar (though some varieties include light brown sugar), and pastry. It originates from the Isle of Sheppey in the county of Kent.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 27, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I think Mr D needs to pick a new Mrs D 🤣🤣. This sounds disgusting: A gypsy tart is a type of tart made with evaporated milk, muscovado sugar (though some varieties include light brown sugar), and pastry. It originates from the Isle of Sheppey in the county of Kent.
		
Click to expand...

You saying Mr d needs a new tart? Bit harsh


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I think Mr D needs to pick a new Mrs D 🤣🤣. This sounds disgusting: A gypsy tart is a type of tart made with evaporated milk, muscovado sugar (though some varieties include light brown sugar), and pastry. It originates from the Isle of Sheppey in the county of Kent.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, it looks like they emptied a nappy into a pastry case


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2022)

Dando said:



			Mrs D picked pudding and went for Gypsy tart - it’s the LIV golf of puddings 🤢
		
Click to expand...




Bratty said:



			I think Mr D needs to pick a new Mrs D 🤣🤣. This sounds disgusting: A gypsy tart is a type of tart made with evaporated milk, muscovado sugar (though some varieties include light brown sugar), and pastry. It originates from the Isle of Sheppey in the county of Kent.
		
Click to expand...

Phillistines the pair of you. Gypsy tart with orange or lemon sauce was a regular at my primary school and lovely it was too. 😁

I’m just surprised the name has survived the woke brigade.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’m just surprised the name has survived the woke brigade.
		
Click to expand...


gypsy not what we called one in the 60s so perhaps we went woke some time ago.


----------



## Bratty (Nov 27, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Phillistines the pair of you. Gypsy tart with orange or lemon sauce was a regular at my primary school and lovely it was too. 😁

I’m just surprised the name has survived the woke brigade.
		
Click to expand...

Well, there was rationing during your primary school time, I guess! 😉🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 27, 2022)

misuse of the phase "woke" as some of insult when in reality its a rather common decency to be aware of other peoples issues

"Woke nowadays refers to being aware or well informed in a political or cultural sense, especially regarding issues surrounding marginalised communities - it describes someone who has “woken up” to issues of social injustice. "


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 27, 2022)

Are random irritations now not allowed??

Thats my random irritation.
Now correct that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Well, there was rationing during your primary school time, I guess! 😉🤣
		
Click to expand...

You’re confusing me with the elderly gentleman from deeper Kent, a heinous crime and one liable to result in the withdrawal of invitations, such is its gravity 😡😡


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			misuse of the phase "woke" as some of insult when in reality its a rather common decency to be aware of other peoples issues

"Woke nowadays refers to being aware or well informed in a political or cultural sense, especially regarding issues surrounding marginalised communities - it describes someone who has “woken up” to issues of social injustice. "
		
Click to expand...

Theres a few folk I know who have woke up and I wish they were still asleep 🤔😳😉😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2022)

The Have a Vegan Christmas ad running at the cinema.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 27, 2022)

Woke injustice warriors that cloud the real issues in society and focus on marginalised rubbish. Step forward moaning Markle and the like


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 27, 2022)

Are the Daily Mail comments down this weekend?


----------



## Red devil (Nov 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Aaargh way it of my area that mate, I’d be looking at companies who use maybe Rehau or Veka as their profile, they seem to be consistently the most solid stuff, specially Rehau 👌
		
Click to expand...

Got Rehau in mine. They're the poodles pieces. Excellent quality.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 27, 2022)

GM forum now compared to 7 years or more ago.


----------



## chellie (Nov 27, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			GM forum now compared to 7 years or more ago.
		
Click to expand...

Genuine question as I mod elsewhere and have seen all sorts of changes to that forum. If it's that bad why stay on it?


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 27, 2022)

chellie said:



			Genuine question as I mod elsewhere and have seen all sorts of changes to that forum. If it's that bad why stay on it?
		
Click to expand...

Because it was great a few years ago. I dip in and out now unlike many good friends and ex forumers who have unfortunately left and a large amount of others still here that have largely disappeared due to the tripe that occupies much of this once great place. Who would dare put an invite for a game on here now - compared to it being a regular thing in the past. These issues has been said several times by others but it still frustrates. But the title of this thread is irrirations and there are several on here that have ruined what was a great place for banter and friendship and now...is not! But hey, times change and society, the economy and everything in it is also worse so maybe a reflection on the state of affairs that we are in


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 28, 2022)

102 phone calls since 8.00 am to try and get Bradley Tash into the drs 😡why don’t the have a “ you are caller number 200”. etc
Now 114


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 28, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Are the Daily Mail comments down this weekend?
		
Click to expand...

What did you have in mind? Are you irritaed that nobody is quoting the Mail so you can correct them with superior woke ideology? You know that anyone who reads the Mail must not have a brain cell and be indoctrinated by the evil journalists? But which subject did you have in mind - let me know and i will search it out and you can give your views or maybe (more likely) just a snide little comment


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Nov 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Just because you don't know them doesn't mean *they* don't exist though and doesn't make them bad people.

*Did you know they can vote now aswell?[*/QUOTE]

If those are the same, then that’s unfortunate 😀
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 28, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			What did you have in mind? Are you irritaed that nobody is quoting the Mail so you can correct them with superior woke ideology? You know that anyone who reads the Mail must not have a brain cell and be indoctrinated by the evil journalists? But which subject did you have in mind - let me know and i will search it out and you can give your views or maybe (more likely) just a snide little comment
		
Click to expand...

I’m not the one who is irritated though am I. You are complaining the forum has gone down hill, yet you add nothing of any particular interest. 

Do you even know what woke means, and could you explain what exactly my “superior woke ideology” is. As I’m not sure what you mean.


----------



## Slab (Nov 28, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			102 phone calls since 8.00 am to try and get Bradley Tash into the drs 😡why don’t the have a “ you are caller number 200”. etc
Now 114
		
Click to expand...

Hope for your sake there’s not 200 trying to get through!

Lets say there’s two staff answering the phone at the local surgery and they each do one call every 3 minutes or 20 calls an hour (& no other work) & say they don’t take any breaks/lunch or have any other distractions 

If everyone stays in the Q that’s still 5 hours to deal with 100 calls each before call number 200 is answered


----------



## DaveR (Nov 28, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So report and let us sort it

If people remain silent, it is assumed that all is well in the world.

By their nature some threads may go off on a tangent, but most return to normal without any mod involvement

But if we don’t know ……….
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you use the search function? It's not difficult to type a 4 letter word into a box a couple of times a day.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 28, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I’m not the one who is irritated though am I. You are complaining the forum has gone down hill, yet you add nothing of any particular interest.

Do you even know what woke means, and could you explain what exactly my “superior woke ideology” is. As I’m not sure what you mean.
		
Click to expand...

you constantly have a dig at anyone quoting the mail so obviously have snide-dig withdrawl symptoms. My complaint about the forum was after your mail post and i explained some if my frustraions in that.

"Do you even know what"....blah blah - that is a superior condescending typical-snide post from you.

And you may not be the one irritated but you are very good at irritating


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 28, 2022)

Slab said:



			Hope for your sake there’s not 200 trying to get through!

Lets say there’s two staff answering the phone at the local surgery and they each do one call every 3 minutes or 20 calls an hour (& no other work) & say they don’t take any breaks/lunch or have any other distractions

If everyone stays in the Q that’s still 5 hours to deal with 100 calls each before call number 200 is answered
		
Click to expand...

I don’t get it, our gp has a answer phone queue system. Not everyone wants an appointment, so a repeat prescription you are pointed down that line. If you are number 53 in the queue you know it is busy. Missis T took the little one to school and tried ringing on the way.She got through the second time of ringing. 😳😖👍
appointment at 11.15. I did however find out the iPhone stops counting callback numbers after 200 😡


----------



## rulefan (Nov 28, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I don’t get it, our gp has a answer phone queue system. Not everyone wants an appointment, so a repeat prescription you are pointed down that line. If you are number 53 in the queue you know it is busy. Missis T took the little one to school and tried ringing on the way.She got through the second time of ringing. 😳😖👍
appointment at 11.15. I did however find out the iPhone stops counting callback numbers after 200 😡
		
Click to expand...

We can order prescriptions and book appointments (although there aren't many available) online. But I did get a routine jab appointment for next week.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 28, 2022)

chellie said:



			Genuine question as I mod elsewhere and have seen all sorts of changes to that forum. If it's that bad why stay on it?
		
Click to expand...

Just because it’s the best out there at present doesn’t mean it’s as good as it previously was.

I agree with PW, so many good members have either left or now just lurk as there are a handful of over opinionated people who simply fail to grasp or event attempt to other peoples opinions or views.

As he highlighted a prime example is the game invites, a lot of this is done behind closed messaging to the same people which was never that case when I originally joined. Unfortunately the chance of a complete bell end taking up the offer isn’t worth the risk alas that great part of the forum dies.


----------



## Mudball (Nov 28, 2022)

the mind numbing cuts to the NHS... 

... MIL getting some super care from the NHS.  the oncology staff are really good but super stretched.    Need some paperwork from the Consultant, they are always super busy.  So i asked the staff if I can get the Consultant's PA's email add.  
.. apparently, due to funding, they no longer have group PAs.  The consultants have to manage their own diaries and paperwork!!.   I know they are superhuman, but surely we dont expect them to waste time chasing paperwork, when they could be saving lives.
We just keep killing the NHS.   

If i say anything more, the Infraction police will be on me in a flash.


----------



## Dando (Nov 28, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Just because it’s the best out there at present doesn’t mean it’s as good as it previously was.

I agree with PW, so many good members have either left or now just lurk as there are a handful of over opinionated people who simply fail to grasp or event attempt to other peoples opinions or views.

As he highlighted a prime example is the game invites, a lot of this is done behind closed messaging to the same people which was never that case when I originally joined. *Unfortunately the chance of a complete bell end taking up the offer isn’t worth the risk *alas that great part of the forum dies.
		
Click to expand...

there's no need to talk about yourself like that mate. I am sure there's 1 person on here who wouldn't mind laughing at you and your pink castle tee's


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Just because it’s the best out there at present doesn’t mean it’s as good as it previously was.

I agree with PW, so many good members have either left or now just lurk as there are a handful of over opinionated people who simply fail to grasp or event attempt to other peoples opinions or views.

As he highlighted a prime example is the game invites, a lot of this is done behind closed messaging to the same people which was never that case when I originally joined. Unfortunately the chance of a complete bell end taking up the offer isn’t worth the risk alas that great part of the forum dies.
		
Click to expand...

Personally feel that anyone who deletes their account over a few words on a screen they can't handle is better off out of it. And if someone has a problem with 'wokeness' or whatever they want to call it, then I would suggest their problem is with society in general moving out of the dark ages, and not limited to this forum alone. Or perhaps with golf in general that is no longer an old boys club for uptight bigoted old white fellers.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 28, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Just because it’s the best out there at present doesn’t mean it’s as good as it previously was.

I agree with PW, so many good members have either left or now just lurk as there are a handful of over opinionated people who simply fail to grasp or event attempt to other peoples opinions or views.

As he highlighted a prime example is the game invites, a lot of this is done behind closed messaging to the same people which was never that case when I originally joined. Unfortunately the chance of a complete bell end taking up the offer isn’t worth the risk alas that great part of the forum dies.
		
Click to expand...

As I have been on the forum for a little over 18 months, I can't comment on 7 years ago and more.
I've met around 10 forumers over that time, mainly through Arrange-A-Game and personal messaging. All sound chaps and a great day was had each time.
Three forumers took up an offer of an AmAm at my club earlier this year and I had not met them until the day.
I imagine all three took the risk of playing with a B.E. but went for it anyway.
No one ever said anything about my pink castle tees. I think they were all too polite to do so.
I have opinions on issues that often put me in a minority. This is a forum that includes debating issues, is it not?
Should those with minority opinions not be allowed to take part? How boring would that be?
You are all welcome to answer the above two questions with honest (and lets not forget humorous) opinions.
Long may this forum continue - warts an' all!


----------



## Neilds (Nov 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			As I have been on the forum for a little over 18 months, I can't comment on 7 years ago and more.
I've met around 10 forumers over that time, mainly through Arrange-A-Game and personal messaging. All sound chaps and a great day was had each time.
Three forumers took up an offer of an AmAm at my club earlier this year and I had not met them until the day.
I imagine all three took the risk of playing with a B.E. but went for it anyway.
No one ever said anything about my pink castle tees. I think they were all too polite to do so.
I have opinions on issues that often put me in a minority. This is a forum that includes debating issues, is it not?
Should those with minority opinions not be allowed to take part? How boring would that be?
You are all welcome to answer the above two questions with honest (and lets not forget humorous) opinions.
Long may this forum continue - warts an' all!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with what you say, but unfortunately a lot of people mistake opinion with fact - and will argue til the death to try and proof their point.  This then ends up in going round in circles, gets boring and puts people off. If people just state their point of view once or twice, then agreed to disagree (or even accept the counter argument) this place would be a lot better.


----------



## Dando (Nov 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			As I have been on the forum for a little over 18 months, I can't comment on 7 years ago and more.
I've met around 10 forumers over that time, mainly through Arrange-A-Game and personal messaging. All sound chaps and a great day was had each time.
Three forumers took up an offer of an AmAm at my club earlier this year and I had not met them until the day.
I imagine all three took the risk of playing with a B.E. but went for it anyway.
*No one ever said anything about my pink castle tees.* I think they were all too polite to do so.
I have opinions on issues that often put me in a minority. This is a forum that includes debating issues, is it not?
Should those with minority opinions not be allowed to take part? How boring would that be?
You are all welcome to answer the above two questions with honest (and lets not forget humorous) opinions.
Long may this forum continue - warts an' all!
		
Click to expand...

so you're another one of "those" people?


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 28, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Why don't you use the search function? It's not difficult to type a 4 letter word into a box a couple of times a day.
		
Click to expand...

Why have a dog and bark yourself?


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 28, 2022)

Debating over opinions is fine, we all have them and that is what makes a discussion interesting. Being blinded by your opinion (and believing it is fact) is where the problems start though. The Footie thread used to be the worst place for this, but the "LIV Golf" and "Would you buy an electric car" threads have take this to a whole new level.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 28, 2022)

Mudball said:



			the mind numbing cuts to the NHS...

... MIL getting some super care from the NHS.  the oncology staff are really good but super stretched.    Need some paperwork from the Consultant, they are always super busy.  So i asked the staff if I can get the Consultant's PA's email add. 
.. apparently, due to funding, they no longer have group PAs.  The consultants have to manage their own diaries and paperwork!!.   I know they are superhuman, but surely we dont expect them to waste time chasing paperwork, when they could be saving lives.
We just keep killing the NHS.  

If i say anything more, the Infraction police will be on me in a flash.
		
Click to expand...

Missis Ts role was taken away. Bank care nurse trainer coordinator. It saved the trust 35K a year getting rid of her. The bank nurse department saved millions per year. Not only that, the bank nurse dept was running near to 98% of shifts required to cover. The training was excellent with bank care workers going onto get full or part time jobs, careers going into nursing. And no agenvy workers. She then set up a urology outreach department that made the trust thousands and thousands. After a while they were doing that much work they were snowed under with paperwork. They had asked for secretarys to do the paperwork. After a while it became common sense to pay someone with the skills to do the paperwork who was on less money. The way the NHS is run is mind boggling.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 28, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Why don't you use the search function? It's not difficult to type a 4 letter word into a box a couple of times a day.
		
Click to expand...

We aren’t talking about swearing, we are talking about threads going off topic or being hijacked

Get with the program 👍


----------



## weewullie (Nov 28, 2022)

I lurked on here for years before signing up it's definitely gone downhill. Just constant bickering now which is why I don't sign in very often.
Agree with the comment about arranging games, I wouldn't put an offer out there with some of the bellends on here now.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			As I have been on the forum for a little over 18 months, I can't comment on 7 years ago and more.
I've met around 10 forumers over that time, mainly through Arrange-A-Game and personal messaging. All sound chaps and a great day was had each time.
Three forumers took up an offer of an AmAm at my club earlier this year and I had not met them until the day.
I imagine all three took the risk of playing with a B.E. but went for it anyway.
No one ever said anything about my pink castle tees. I think they were all too polite to do so.
I have opinions on issues that often put me in a minority. This is a forum that includes debating issues, is it not?
Should those with minority opinions not be allowed to take part? How boring would that be?
You are all welcome to answer the above two questions with honest (and lets not forget humorous) opinions.
Long may this forum continue - warts an' all!
		
Click to expand...

Open debate and having your views and opinions challenged is part of the vast tapestry of life. Unfortunately, for whatever reason there are people who feel their views shouldn’t be challenged.

One thing I’ll not change my opinion on is the use of pink castle tees. Some things are just so wrong there is no room for negotiation 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2022)

Neilds said:



			I agree with what you say, but unfortunately a lot of people mistake opinion with fact - and will argue til the death to try and proof their point.  This then ends up in going round in circles, gets boring and puts people off. If people just state their point of view once or twice, then agreed to disagree (or even accept the counter argument) this place would be a lot better.
		
Click to expand...




SteveW86 said:



			Debating over opinions is fine, we all have them and that is what makes a discussion interesting. Being blinded by your opinion (and believing it is fact) is where the problems start though. The Footie thread used to be the worst place for this, but the "LIV Golf" and "Would you buy an electric car" threads have take this to a whole new level.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with both of these. I like a debate sometimes, but once I've realised that neither party is changing our mind, I try and walk away from it (honest). But I still think with threads like that if it descends into rubbish it's quite easy just to stop opening that thread and focus on other ones. I haven't opened the LIV or EV threads for months and I don't feel like I've lost anything.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 28, 2022)

weewullie said:



			I lurked on here for years before signing up it's definitely gone downhill. Just constant bickering now which is why I don't sign in very often.
Agree with the comment about arranging games, I wouldn't put an offer out there with some of the bellends on here now.
		
Click to expand...

2 years of trying to avoid Covid hasn't improved my patience so apologies if I'm one of the bickerers


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 28, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Open debate and having your views and opinions challenged is part of the vast tapestry of life. Unfortunately, for whatever reason there are people who feel their views shouldn’t be challenged.

One thing I’ll not change my opinion on is the use of *pink castle tees*. Some things are just so wrong there is no room for negotiation 😂
		
Click to expand...

I've got some purple ones that are the same size. I'll save them in case we ever have a game together.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Agree with both of these. I like a debate sometimes, but once I've realised that neither party is changing our mind, I try and walk away from it (honest). But I still think with threads like that if it descends into rubbish it's quite easy just to stop opening that thread and focus on other ones. I haven't opened the *LIV or EV threads* for months and I don't feel like I've lost anything.
		
Click to expand...

I've opened each one of those once only, I believe. That was enough for me.
Sorry, this is a boring post. I appear to have agreed on a point.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I've got some purple ones that are the same size. I'll save them in case we ever have a game together. 

Click to expand...

Purple is fine. I’m colour blind so they will look blue to me 😆


----------



## bobmac (Nov 28, 2022)

Chunky Kitkats.
Very nice chocolate but why the biscuity bit in the middle
Just make it all chocolate


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 28, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Chunky Kitkats.
Very nice chocolate but why the biscuity bit in the middle
Just make it all chocolate
		
Click to expand...

Buy a Yorkie.
You're welcome!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Buy a Yorkie.
You're welcome!
		
Click to expand...

Yorkie chocolate isn't as nice as Kitkat chocolate. If only.........

Greg Wallace did an Inside the Factory at Rowntrees where they made the Kitkat chunky's, Sad to say, they now have a machine which rejects a 100% chocolate chunky . Why, just why? It used to be one of life's little bonuses to come across a Kitkat with no wafer in it. Sad times......


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2022)

I mean, if you don't like biscuit in your chocolate why the hell have you bought a KitKat? What is going on here? You wouldn't buy a ham & cheese sandwich and complain that they put ham in it would you??


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 28, 2022)

Mysogintistic garages that prey on women quoting all sorts of nonsense to generate fraudulent sales. 

HID had to take her car in this morning so I followed along to act as pick up. Problem was pretty simple, trye valve was leaking causing a slow puncture (I has the wheel off yesterday and checked for punctures (barrel of water trick) and only leak of air was from the valve. 

After 20 minutes waiting I went in to see what was taking so long only to find that they'd told her that the tyre needed replacing as the "tyre wall had failed" and that the tracking was out by a lot (car has never pulled in any direction since new) so she needed two new tryes (to match wear) and tracking. That'll be £450 thanks... To which I asked to see the tyre wall damage and the uneven wear from the tracking issue and mentioned I had checked the tyre... 

Backtracking followed at a seriously fast pace. Got to wonder how often they get away with it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yorkie chocolate isn't as nice as Kitkat chocolate.
		
Click to expand...

Go sit on the bottom step and think about what you’ve just said…


----------



## Slab (Nov 28, 2022)

Yorkie bars, they could really do with a biscuity bit in the middle


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 28, 2022)

So there!
Na na na-na na!


----------



## Slab (Nov 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



View attachment 45359


So there!
Na na na-na na!
		
Click to expand...

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit 


Edit: 
Actually I was a regular user of those little pink wotsits… but now that I don’t get a shot-a-hole anymore (and am apparently a ‘player’ ) I have switched to bamboo tees 
(I now only use the offending items at the range or for handing out to trick or treaters)


----------



## DaveR (Nov 28, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Mysogintistic garages that prey on women quoting all sorts of nonsense to generate fraudulent sales.

HID had to take her car in this morning so I followed along to act as pick up. Problem was pretty simple, trye valve was leaking causing a slow puncture (I has the wheel off yesterday and checked for punctures (barrel of water trick) and only leak of air was from the valve.

After 20 minutes waiting I went in to see what was taking so long only to find that they'd told her that the tyre needed replacing as the "tyre wall had failed" and that the tracking was out by a lot (car has never pulled in any direction since new) so she needed two new tryes (to match wear) and tracking. That'll be £450 thanks... To which I asked to see the tyre wall damage and the uneven wear from the tracking issue and mentioned I had checked the tyre...

Backtracking followed at a seriously fast pace. Got to wonder how often they get away with it.
		
Click to expand...

Call them out on any social media platforms you are on.....instabook, facegram, twitface....the whole lot!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 28, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Go sit on the bottom step and think about what you’ve just said…
		
Click to expand...

I know Rowntrees make Kitkat and Yorkie's but I am not having it that it's the same chocolate. KitKat chocolate is nicer than Yorkie chocolate. I'd want a signed affadavit from a Rowntrees line worker before believing that


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2022)

Free WiFi that requires you to verify your email before allowing you on the network. If i had enough 4G to get an email, i would not be trying to use your free WiFi....


----------



## RichA (Nov 28, 2022)

Neilds said:



			I agree with what you say, but unfortunately a lot of people mistake opinion with fact - and will argue til the death to try and proof their point.  This then ends up in going round in circles, gets boring and puts people off. If people just state their point of view once or twice, then agreed to disagree (or even accept the counter argument) this place would be a lot better.
		
Click to expand...

It seems to just be a trait of some people's personality that every conversation has to be adversarial and needs a winner and a loser. I don't even bother talking to my BiL or FiL about the weather, because it'll turn into a tiresome debating society event. Sometimes it feels like that here, but once you figure out who goes out looking for an argument it's pretty easy to just not read it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 28, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Call them out on any social media platforms you are on.....instabook, facegram, twitface....the whole lot!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not actually on any of those


----------



## DaveR (Nov 28, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Free WiFi that requires you to verify your email before allowing you on the network. If i had enough 4G to get an email, i would not be trying to use your free WiFi....
		
Click to expand...

When asked for an email for those things the last thing I want is to be bombarded with junk so I always use nochance@hotmail.com 

I apologise to whoever owns that account 🙋


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 28, 2022)

DaveR said:



			When asked for an email for those things the last thing I want is to be bombarded with junk so I always use nochance@hotmail.com

I apologise to whoever owns that account 🙋
		
Click to expand...

How do you verify the email address to confirm?


----------



## DaveR (Nov 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			How do you verify the email address to confirm?
		
Click to expand...

Never been asked, just use it for public networks like pubs, coffee shops etc.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Never been asked, just use it for public networks like pubs, coffee shops etc.
		
Click to expand...

This one required you to click the link in the email before they would let you on the network!


----------



## Dando (Nov 28, 2022)

Monkeypox is being renamed as some wet wipe has decided it's racist.

Next they'll be saying birdflu is sexist


----------



## Neilds (Nov 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			Monkeypox is being renamed as some wet wipe has decided it's racist.

Next they'll be saying birdflu is sexist
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully man flu will still be a thing!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Hopefully man flu will still be a thing!
		
Click to expand...

That's been renamed person flu, come on, get with the times.


----------



## Dando (Nov 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I mean, if you don't like biscuit in your chocolate why the hell have you bought a KitKat? What is going on here? You wouldn't buy a ham & cheese sandwich and complain that they put ham in it would you??
		
Click to expand...

some on here might as then they'll have something to moan about


----------



## Dando (Nov 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



View attachment 45359


So there!
Na na na-na na!
		
Click to expand...

@Oddsocks will be needing some alone time after seeing that


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 28, 2022)

DaveR said:



			When asked for an email for those things the last thing I want is to be bombarded with junk so I always use nochance@hotmail.com

I apologise to whoever owns that account 🙋
		
Click to expand...

Few years back I spent a lot of time in hotels working in Leeds for a client. I stayed primarily in the Jury's Inn (budget constraints) and it was a "give us your email address for wifi access" number. So I created a new email address just for that purpose (I have up to 50 free addresses from my domain provider) and that is the only place I ever gave that email address. 

4 years later I get, on average, 80-90 spam emails PER DAY, in to that email! It's shocking how easily it happens.


----------



## NearHull (Nov 28, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Few years back I spent a lot of time in hotels working in Leeds for a client. I stayed primarily in the Jury's Inn (budget constraints) and it was a "give us your email address for wifi access" number. So I created a new email address just for that purpose (I have up to 50 free addresses from my domain provider) and that is the only place I ever gave that email address.

4 years later I get, on average, 80-90 spam emails PER DAY, in to that email! It's shocking how easily it happens.
		
Click to expand...

i think that deserves a “WOW!”


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 28, 2022)

Dando said:



@Oddsocks will be needing some alone time after seeing that
		
Click to expand...

🤫


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 28, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Few years back I spent a lot of time in hotels working in Leeds for a client. I stayed primarily in the Jury's Inn (budget constraints) and it was a "give us your email address for wifi access" number. So I created a new email address just for that purpose (I have up to 50 free addresses from my domain provider) and that is the only place I ever gave that email address. 

4 years later I get, on average, 80-90 spam emails PER DAY, in to that email! It's shocking how easily it happens.
		
Click to expand...

I’d have flagged that to the JI customer services.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 28, 2022)

Outfox the Market and their shocking customer service.

We moved into a new house where they were the energy supplier. We submitted meter readings when we moved in and again after two weeks when we changed supplier. They've sent us a bill for £1200 for those two weeks because they've got the day and night readings for the electric the wrong way round. I'm offshore and can't phone them and they're refusing to speak to Mrs Colch about it because she's not the account holder. I'm the account holder but they've got it down as Neil Hecks - right first name, wrong surname - which means that even if I phone up they can't discuss it with me as I'm not the named account holder. I'm tempted to ignore it and let it go to collections. Then when the debt collectors come round I can prove that there is no one by the name of Neil Hecks living at the address.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 28, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Outfox the Market and their shocking customer service.

We moved into a new house where they were the energy supplier. We submitted meter readings when we moved in and again after two weeks when we changed supplier. They've sent us a bill for £1200 for those two weeks because they've got the day and night readings for the electric the wrong way round. I'm offshore and can't phone them and they're refusing to speak to Mrs Colch about it because she's not the account holder. I'm the account holder but they've got it down as Neil Hecks - right first name, wrong surname - which means that even if I phone up they can't discuss it with me as I'm not the named account holder. I'm tempted to ignore it and let it go to collections. Then when the debt collectors come round I can prove that there is no one by the name of Neil Hecks living at the address.
		
Click to expand...

Can Mrs Colch write to them signed by Neil H***? Email of course.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 28, 2022)

Set up a N Heck’s@ gmail email 👍🤭


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 28, 2022)

Slab said:



			Yorkie bars, they could really do with a biscuity bit in the middle 

Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2022)

Bean sprouts! Considering I managed to slice my finger wide open trying to open a can of them. Blood everywhere. If I never eat a bean sprout again it'll be too soon.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Bean sprouts! Considering I managed to slice my finger wide open trying to open a can of them. Blood everywhere. If I never eat a bean sprout again it'll be too soon.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think I’ve ever seen canned bean sprouts!


----------



## Pants (Nov 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Bean sprouts! Considering I managed to slice my finger wide open trying to open a can of them. Blood everywhere. If I never eat a bean sprout again it'll be too soon.
		
Click to expand...

Bean sprouts in a nice Claret wine sauce.   Mmmmm


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I don’t think I’ve ever seen canned bean sprouts!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-....ds&preservedReferrer=https://www.google.com/
Now you have!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Mysogintistic garages that prey on women quoting all sorts of nonsense to generate fraudulent sales.

HID had to take her car in this morning so I followed along to act as pick up. Problem was pretty simple, trye valve was leaking causing a slow puncture (I has the wheel off yesterday and checked for punctures (barrel of water trick) and only leak of air was from the valve.

After 20 minutes waiting I went in to see what was taking so long only to find that they'd told her that the tyre needed replacing as the "tyre wall had failed" and that the tracking was out by a lot (car has never pulled in any direction since new) so she needed two new tryes (to match wear) and tracking. That'll be £450 thanks... To which I asked to see the tyre wall damage and the uneven wear from the tracking issue and mentioned I had checked the tyre...

Backtracking followed at a seriously fast pace. Got to wonder how often they get away with it.
		
Click to expand...

Add to that "the older generation ". A couple of years ago I took my motor for an MOT, it passed, but they said the front brake pads and discs were 100% worn. I asked how it passed the MOT if they were clearly faulty and the eeejit said that " so long as it stops on the roller it has to pass" . I refused their kind invitation to do the repairs and took it to a friendly local repairer who said they were nowhere near needing changing and to come back just before the next MOT and we'll see if they needed changing in a years time - they still didn't!


----------



## Slab (Nov 29, 2022)

Van stops right at zebra crossing (but no one crossing) so backs up a few cars, passenger jumps out (obviously just getting dropped off) & van pulls away, traffic moves a wee bit but now the alighted passenger stands at zebra crossing waiting to cross so traffic stops again... but he's so engrossed in gawking at his phone he doesn't cross or even look to see if traffic has stopped, traffic starts again (I get through) and then he finishes with his phone & the traffic has to stop again!

What a 2x4


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 29, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Add to that "the older generation ". A couple of years ago I took my motor for an MOT, it passed, but they said the front brake pads and discs were 100% worn. I asked how it passed the MOT if they were clearly faulty and the eeejit said that " so long as it stops on the roller it has to pass" . I refused their kind invitation to do the repairs and took it to a friendly local repairer who said they were nowhere near needing changing and to come back just before the next MOT and we'll see if they needed changing in a years time - they still didn't!
		
Click to expand...

And that's why we have used our independent garage down the road for all our cars over the last thirty years.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 29, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Add to that "the older generation ". A couple of years ago I took my motor for an MOT, it passed, but they said the front brake pads and discs were 100% worn. I asked how it passed the MOT if they were clearly faulty and the eeejit said that " so long as it stops on the roller it has to pass" . I refused their kind invitation to do the repairs and took it to a friendly local repairer who said they were nowhere near needing changing and to come back just before the next MOT and we'll see if they needed changing in a years time - they still didn't!
		
Click to expand...

I had the same thing with the exhaust back box on a five year old Vauxhall Astra. MoT said it was rusty on an advisory and needed to be changed. Four years passed before it started to actually blow/leak. Shysters the lot of them.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 29, 2022)

Slab said:



			Van stops right at zebra crossing (but no one crossing) so backs up a few cars, passenger jumps out (obviously just getting dropped off) & van pulls away, traffic moves a wee bit but now the alighted passenger stands at zebra crossing waiting to cross so traffic stops again... but he's so engrossed in gawking at his phone he doesn't cross or even look to see if traffic has stopped, traffic starts again (I get through) and then he finishes with his phone & the traffic has to stop again!

What a 2x4
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 29, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Add to that "the older generation ". A couple of years ago I took my motor for an MOT, it passed, but they said the front brake pads and discs were 100% worn. I asked how it passed the MOT if they were clearly faulty and the eeejit said that " so long as it stops on the roller it has to pass" . I refused their kind invitation to do the repairs and took it to a friendly local repairer who said they were nowhere near needing changing and to come back just before the next MOT and we'll see if they needed changing in a years time - they still didn't!
		
Click to expand...

Brakes are the general favourite as it’s quite hard to visually check wear unless you have a clear view through the alloys. Most modern cars have wear sensors that are set to just above the legal limit for pad wear (although they don’t give any indication of disc wear) so if not alerting, not a problem (at that time).

Pre sensors, back when I was a youth I served my time in, well I suppose you’d call it an “independent” garage (as in it was affiliated to no marque), and I was told by the owner that every car I worked on had a “brake problem” and that was to be reported to the customer. Now even as a green teenager I knew it was wrong and refused to do it. Got me in all sorts of trouble with the owner until I quit as soon as my apprenticeship was completed. 

I love this view that independent garages are automatically trustworthy as they don’t take any green from the big boys. There are a a lot of honest mechanics out there, sadly there are just as many rogues and it’s why I just couldn’t stick to that profession.


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2022)

Just to counter not all garages are like that. Went into one weve never used before on friday to get a quote for 4 new tyres and brake discs and pads for the front and to check the back brakes. Told us that everything was still legal, the front discs/pads needed doing "soon" as did the rear tyres but the rest were fine for now. Could easily have done more work if they had wanted to. We'll use them again


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 29, 2022)

Getting bored of emails promoting Black Friday, Cyber Monday blah blah blah. Just had a look at Snainton golf ball deal and the Tour Speeds are the same price as they have been for months. I know because I have been looking for months for deals on these as I use them in winter. The whole thing is just a big con.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2022)

Just had to tell a customer to chill out, I never ever say stuff like that but the guy was being a right twit. He’ll probably send an email to my gaffer now and complain 😒


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 29, 2022)

The two idiots who scaled the Dartford crossing have pleaded not guilty.
They filmed themselves being up there FFS.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 29, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			The two idiots who scaled the Dartford crossing have pleaded not guilty.
They filmed themselves being up there FFS.
		
Click to expand...

What exactly have they plead not guilty to?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 29, 2022)

JamesR said:



			What exactly have they plead not guilty to?
		
Click to expand...

If it’s obstruction of the King’s Highway then they have a point.  It would be the police who would have decided to stop traffic.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2022)

JamesR said:



			What exactly have they plead not guilty to?
		
Click to expand...

Causing public nuisance I think.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 29, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Causing public nuisance I think.
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Slime (Nov 29, 2022)

JamesR said:



			What exactly have they plead not guilty to?
		
Click to expand...

Being absolute wazzocks.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 29, 2022)

Slime said:



			Being absolute wazzocks.
		
Click to expand...

not aware of that being a convictable offence. If it was half this forum would have been locked up ages ago...the Liv thread would be ample evidence


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 29, 2022)

Fiddly diddly allen head bolts used in the most awkward of places where you can't possibly get a full turn of the allen key. Then one of said bolts falling into the middle of the machine (Peloton) and then, when attempting to retrieve, falling completely out of reach. Had to take the whole side panel off to get the flipping thing out and then still had to somehow stop from throwing a hissy fit and try to re-screw it in place. I did scream very loudly in frustration at one point - luckily the neighbours both out at work.

Simple jobs never ever ever ever ever ever ever are as simple as they seem!


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 29, 2022)

Sealskinz - yes I know about your up to 40% off deal - you have sent me about 20 emails in the last few days!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2022)

Would appear that the incompetence and insufficient investment of the privatised train companies result in more cancellations and disruption over a period than the ‘militant‘ rail unions, but you won’t hear it reported in that way by the usual suspects when ASLEF and RMT vote to strike…when the reporting and debate might have you thinking the rail service across the UK is a model of efficiency and reliability were it not for union disruption and intransigence.  Well you might think that, even when the companies themselves admit their own failings and shortcomings.

That said my £20 advance purchase ticket from Chesterfield to Farnham inc. the underground was cracking good value…even given I forgot to use my railcard that would have seen it cost about £14.  Now that is VfM.👍


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 30, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Would appear that the incompetence and insufficient investment of the privatised train companies result in more cancellations and disruption over a period than the ‘militant‘ rail unions, but you won’t hear it reported in that way by the usual suspects when ASLEF and RMT vote to strike…when the reporting and debate might have you thinking the rail service across the UK is a model of efficiency and reliability were it not for union disruption and intransigence.  Well you might think that, even when the companies themselves admit their own failings and shortcomings.

That said my £20 advance purchase ticket from Chesterfield to Farnham inc. the underground was cracking good value…even given I forgot to use my railcard that would have seen it cost about £14.  Now that is VfM.👍
		
Click to expand...

2 very different points so disagree trying to link them. The militant unions cause chaos, disruption and misery for millions. 

Any incompetence, and there is likely lots, of the rail companies is another issue - and a lot of the rail network is now back in public hands. 

By the way, i think the UK has had a very significant investment in rail over last 20 years compared to many European countries - the once proud German network is a shadow of its former self - and go to Paris and have a look at their stations compared to the lovely ones in London


----------



## Dando (Nov 30, 2022)

currently looking after my eldest daughter's girlfriends dog for a few days, and he's a little infraction.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			2 very different points so disagree trying to link them. The militant unions cause chaos, disruption and misery for millions.

Any incompetence, and there is likely lots, of the rail companies is another issue - and a lot of the rail network is now back in public hands.

By the way, i think the UK has had a very significant investment in rail over last 20 years compared to many European countries - the once proud German network is a shadow of its former self - and go to Paris and have a look at their stations compared to the lovely ones in London
		
Click to expand...

Bit of simple research into the issue would prove otherwise

Feel free to research

Might even learn something 👍

Few years old but still spot on


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Would appear that the incompetence and insufficient investment of the privatised train companies result in more cancellations and disruption *over a period* than the ‘militant‘ rail unions, but you won’t hear it reported in that way by the usual suspects when ASLEF and RMT vote to strike…when the reporting and debate might have you thinking the rail service across the UK is a model of efficiency and reliability were it not for union disruption and intransigence.  Well you might think that, even when the companies themselves admit their own failings and shortcomings.

That said my £20 advance purchase ticket from Chesterfield to Farnham inc. the underground was cracking good value…even given I forgot to use my railcard that would have seen it cost about £14.  Now that is VfM.👍
		
Click to expand...

This is an important distinction IMO. I don't disagree that (and I can only speak about) Scotrail have substantial failings (either as a private concern under First/Albelio or a public concern under governmental purview) but what those failings rarely result in is wholesale impact to the public. As a commuter (or former commuter) *A *train being cancelled has a minor impact in that I can get the next or alternative service (for example the 1712 from Queen Street to Dunblane was regularly cancelled, but I could get the 1710 Carnoustie instead and still get to Lerbert). But a strike in my area means *ALL *services are cancelled. So yes, over a period of time the failings most certainly do add up to more cancelled or late services but I don't think we can equate the impact that this has on the general public (and commuters) at any given time. 

They are both issues, but to compare them is a bit disingenuous IMO.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Bit of simple research into the issue would prove otherwise

Feel free to research

Might even learn something 👍

Few years old but still spot on






Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up. Maybe i will. Who knows i may even cone to respect the striking workers who regulary inconvenience me and many colleagues and friends. Maybe the christmas drinks i was going to on 13th that will unlikey happen will be able to save the jobs of the workers who will not get the thousands of revenue they would have had if it went ahead as planned. But that is ok as long as you rail guys get the pay rises you deserve and preserve the gold plated benefits packages. Rock on


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Thanks for the heads up. Maybe i will. Who knows i may even cone to respect the striking workers who regulary inconvenience me and many colleagues and friends. Maybe the christmas drinks i was going to on 13th that will unlikey happen will be able to save the jobs of the workers who will not get the thousands of revenue they would have had if it went ahead as planned. But that is ok as long as you rail guys get the pay rises you deserve and preserve the gold plated benefits packages. Rock on
		
Click to expand...

Mate you are so entitled it is unreal

Actually look into the facts before you run your mouth because you sound like a complete idiot

I'm sure the nurses, postie's, firefighters, ambulance drivers also standing for their rights are scum of the earth

Lay your blame somewhere else 

Considering they cancelled the last strike as talks were promises and then the gov pulled the deal at the last min .. look at the top before you look down on everyone you step on


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Mate you are so entitled it is unreal

Actually look into the facts before you run your mouth because you sound like a complete idiot

I'm sure the nurses, postie's, firefighters, ambulance drivers also standing for their rights are scum of the earth

Lay your blame somewhere else

Considering they cancelled the last strike as talks were promises and then the gov pulled the deal at the last min .. look at the top before you look down on everyone you step on
		
Click to expand...

Come on PJ87, PNWs convenience and Xmas drinks > fair pay deals for rail workers.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Come on PJ87, PNWs convenience and Xmas drinks > fair pay deals for rail workers.
		
Click to expand...

Of course of course .. and when he gets too drunk bumps his head then the LAS don't attend because their out will be entirely selfish of them aswell

Beggers belief

If it was something actually important like a medical appointment of a funeral , but a drink up

Just worlds smallest violin for the entitled.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597613224047919107
One my fav videos to sum up the attuides this country is up against. People wonder why relations are poor .  Hint it's not Mick


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 30, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			The *militant *unions cause chaos, disruption and misery for millions.
		
Click to expand...

I believe you are 35 to 40 years behind the times in so describing current union action.
Strikes raise public awareness and do cause some disruption - that is the whole point of them, is it not?
"Chaos" and "misery" is an exaggeration, but that could be applied to what the experience of many workers has been over the last 10 years.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 30, 2022)

Trying to clear condensation off a windscreen quickly.

None of the old wives tails or sponge wipe things work... Its all tosh.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I believe you are 35 to 40 years behind the times in so describing current union action.
Strikes raise public awareness and do cause some disruption - that is the whole point of them, is it not?
"Chaos" and "misery" is an exaggeration, but that could be applied to what the experience of many workers has been over the last 10 years.
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing workers are just expected to except being shafted.. oh just get another job if your not happy. What happens when they shaft you? And the next..the idea is that people get what's best for everyone 

To think without these terrible people we wouldn't have 

Weekends 
Sickpay 
Mat pay 
Pat pay 
Pat leave 
Mat leave 
Paid holiday 

To name but a few 

But hey nobody benefits from them


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 30, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I believe you are 35 to 40 years behind the times in so describing current union action.
Strikes raise public awareness and do cause some disruption - that is the whole point of them, is it not?
"Chaos" and "misery" is an exaggeration, but that could be applied to what the experience of many workers has been over the last 10 years.
		
Click to expand...

More like 40 to 45 years. They wrecked our economy and bankrupted our nation in the 70s. We went cap in hand to the IMF, lost our car industy and a lot else. But hey, bothers stuck together for the common good


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			More like 40 to 45 years. They wrecked our economy and bankrupted our nation in the 70s. We went cap in hand to the IMF, lost our car industy and a lot else. But hey, bothers stuck together for the common good
		
Click to expand...

Nice warping of history there


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Take your meds and go to bed
		
Click to expand...

At least I consulted professional help and stuck to the agreed treatment plan to make sure I could maintain working and life.

https://al-anonuk.org.uk/

Just make that first call lad.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Nice warping of history there
		
Click to expand...

I am sure you love the union controlled 70s. Tell me, what did that do other than bankrupt our country (fact). Please enlighten us?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			I am sure you love the union controlled 70s. Tell me, what did that do other than bankrupt our country (fact). Please enlighten us?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you have Google . Feel free to actually read into both sides of the argument 

I mean on your fantasy car story even your hard right friends at the mail agree the unions weren't the complete reason and it's both sides of the coin 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-2047860/British-car-industry-Why-none.html

But whatever suits your agenda ..


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I'm sure you have Google . Feel free to actually read into both sides of the argument

I mean on your fantasy car story even your hard right friends at the mail agree the unions weren't the complete reason and it's both sides of the coin

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-2047860/British-car-industry-Why-none.html

But whatever suits your agenda ..
		
Click to expand...

Go to bed. I said the other night what is wrong with this forum. You stand on a pedestal as gold, silver and bronze. Sleep well


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I'm sure you have Google . Feel free to actually read into both sides of the argument

I mean on your fantasy car story even your hard right friends at the mail agree the unions weren't the complete reason and it's both sides of the coin

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-2047860/British-car-industry-Why-none.html

But whatever suits your agenda ..
		
Click to expand...

You should know by now you shouldn’t be disagreeing with one of the forum elders. Don’t you know having a different opinion is ruining the forum?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Go to bed. I said the other night what is wrong with this forum. You stand on a pedestal as gold, silver and bronze. Sleep well
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with this forum is the fact that people like you talk and look down on everyone beneath them and then when challenged they don't like it.

That's what's wrong with the forum.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			You should know by now you shouldn’t be disagreeing with one of the forum elders. Don’t you know having a different opinion is ruining the forum?
		
Click to expand...


Bullies don't like being challenged


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			You should know by now you shouldn’t be disagreeing with one of the forum elders. Don’t you know having a different opinion is ruining the forum?
		
Click to expand...

What is your opinion petal? First on what subject and then what are you trying to say?


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Bullies don't like being challenged
		
Click to expand...

Bullies 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 30, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			What is your opinion petal? First on what subject and then what are you trying to say?
		
Click to expand...

My opinion is you should agree to disagree and respect people have a different opinion to yours.

I’ve never been a fan of unions myself and have opted out of joining at previous employers. But you have to acknowledge they have done a lot of good in the past.

I haven’t paid the slightest bit of attention to recent news and the strikes don’t impact on me at the minute so I don’t have an opinion on them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			My opinion is you should agree to disagree and respect people have a different opinion to yours.

I’ve never been a fan of unions myself and have opted out of joining at previous employers. But you have to acknowledge they have done a lot of good in the past.

I haven’t paid the slightest bit of attention to recent news and the strikes don’t impact on me at the minute so I don’t have an opinion on them.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is I can't stand the RMT personally . I left them years ago because I didn't like the way they held London to Ransome. My union (tssa) is much more reasonable. I've been in every lul strike keeping London moving. Yet I'm militant ..

Even tho I cant stand the RMT their leader (Mick lynch) has impressed me so much in the network rail issue that I've read into the facts and Spoken to my uncle who works as maintenance there to see what the craic is .  Rather than just assuming oh their being militants

Considering this was network rails first national strike in 2 decades I believe it was maybe more its hardly a small issue.

Don't see why researching and understanding issues is such a bad thing 

Guess I'm too woke.


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Captainron (Nov 30, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:








Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			My opinion is you should agree to disagree and respect people have a different opinion to yours.

I’ve never been a fan of unions myself and have opted out of joining at previous employers. But you have to acknowledge they have done a lot of good in the past.

I haven’t paid the slightest bit of attention to recent news and the strikes don’t impact on me at the minute so I don’t have an opinion on them.
		
Click to expand...

1. I have no problem with people having different opinions. Happy to have debates with nice, intelligent, witty people
2. I am no fan of unions so we agree
3. Unions have certainly raised wages and made closed shops of jobs that are not open to a wider audience. Who would not love a 100k package train drivers job - how many adversts have u seen?
4. The strikes may mot impact you , very lucky. But they do a lot of other people (no earnings, inconvenience, frustration, inconvenience etc), and a large portion of these do not have proper contracts, it ruins takings all over the consumer economy and abilities to earn money, employ staff, maintain leases etc. The knock on to the real people and economy from strikes and the eco protest morons is severe. 

I have utter sympathy for some who want more money- nurses, firefighters top of tree. But the reality at the moment is thatvit is impossible for people to getvwhat they want or even deserve. What do non unionised people so if they have not had any pay rise for a few years?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			1. I have no problem with people having different opinions. Happy to have debates with nice, intelligent, witty people
2. I am no fan of unions so we agree
3. Unions have certainly raised wages and made closed shops of jobs that are not open to a wider audience. Who would not love a 100k package train drivers job - how many adversts have u seen?
4. The strikes may mot impact you , very lucky. But they do a lot of other people (no earnings, inconvenience, frustration, inconvenience etc), and a large portion of these do not have proper contracts, it ruins takings all over the consumer economy and abilities to earn money, employ staff, maintain leases etc. The knock on to the real people and economy from strikes and the eco protest morons is severe.

I have utter sympathy for some who want more money- nurses, firefighters top of tree. But the reality at the moment is thatvit is impossible for people to getvwhat they want or even deserve. What do non unionised people so if they have not had any pay rise for a few years?
		
Click to expand...

They are certainly not closed shops.
Adverts come up all the time 

We took on direct recruit night tube drivers 

My grade has direct recruits from ex forces and an apprenticeship scheme into it 
https://tfl.gov.uk/corporate/careers/operations-signalling-and-control

Feel free to apply. Your over 18


----------



## IanM (Nov 30, 2022)

Hence the restrictions on political comment......it's not worth the turbulence!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Thing is I can't stand the RMT personally . I left them years ago because I didn't like the way they held London to Ransome. My union (tssa) is much more reasonable. I've been in every lul strike keeping London moving. Yet I'm militant ..

Even tho I cant stand the RMT their leader (Mick lynch) has impressed me so much in the network rail issue that I've read into the facts and Spoken to my uncle who works as maintenance there to see what the craic is .  Rather than just assuming oh their being militants

Considering this was network rails first national strike in 2 decades I believe it was maybe more its hardly a small issue.

Don't see why researching and understanding issues is such a bad thing

Guess I'm too woke.
		
Click to expand...

I used to be the same as PNW to be fair, bloody strikes making it a pain to get to work, greedy bar stewards and all that. But as you've said, Mick Lynch is great and speaks superbly when challenged. He's won me over in all fairness and I've started to understand the issues a little bit better. Plus it helps that post-Covid it's infinitely easier to say I'll just work from home that day so the strikes don't bother me anymore. 😂


----------



## Pants (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm sorry but I just have to make the point ...

PNWokingham a bully??????   You've obviously never met him


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 1, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			More like 40 to 45 years. They wrecked our economy and bankrupted our nation in the 70s. We went cap in hand to the IMF, lost our car industy and a lot else. But hey, bothers stuck together for the common good
		
Click to expand...

I don't remember unions wrecking the economy or bankrupting the nation in the 1970s and if I read up on the history of our economy from that era, I can not find any evidence of what you state being factual. I was doing economics at A-level in the 1970s and took an interest in what was going on.

Our vehicle manufacturing began to be surpassed in production methods and techniques in the 1950s by the likes of USA and Germany, but business managers did not invest in the right way to keep up with the rest of the world. By the 1970s this trend was irreversible without major investment and nearly everything was sold to foreigners or closed by the 1980s.
How unions brought all this about - I can not see it. Workers in car factories were never the cause. Like most workers, they did what their boss told them to do.
If I were to seek blame for the decline in our vehicle production, I could blame the USA and Germany for being much better than us or managers of our businesses for their ill-judged decisions on investment. These two "blames" could be viewed as ridiculous, but not as ridiculous as blaming unions for wrecking the economy and bankrupting the nation.

There has been a severe case of wrecking the economy recently. But we can't go into that here, because it was done by politicians.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 1, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			1. I have no problem with people having different opinions. Happy to have debates with nice, intelligent, witty people
2. I am no fan of unions so we agree
3. Unions have certainly raised wages and made closed shops of jobs that are not open to a wider audience. Who would not love a 100k package train drivers job - how many adversts have u seen?
4. The strikes may mot impact you , very lucky. But they do a lot of other people (no earnings, inconvenience, frustration, inconvenience etc), and a large portion of these do not have proper contracts, it ruins takings all over the consumer economy and abilities to earn money, employ staff, maintain leases etc. The knock on to the real people and economy from strikes and the eco protest morons is severe.

I have utter sympathy for some who want more money- nurses, firefighters top of tree. But the reality at the moment is thatvit is impossible for people to getvwhat they want or even deserve. *What do non unionised people so if they have not had any pay rise for a few years?*

Click to expand...

I know what they do.
Suffer or "suck it up" to use some new-age expression. That's what I did all my working life.
I went some years in the 1980s without a wage rise and for some years again in the 2010s.
I believe that all workers should have a union for them to choose or decline to join.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 1, 2022)

If you're not happy with your wages or terms and conditions, leave.
If enough people leave, then the company will need to do something to keep them and the business going.
I don't believe you need a Union for these things.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			If you're not happy with your wages or terms and conditions, leave.
If enough people leave, then the company will need to do something to keep them and the business going.
I don't believe you need a Union for these things.
		
Click to expand...

In your theory the NHS would loss 60% of its work force overnight 

Also we would run out of fighters


----------



## BrianM (Dec 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			In your theory the NHS would loss 60% of its work force overnight

Also we would run out of fighters
		
Click to expand...

They would only quit, I'd imagine if they were going into a better job with more money.
Everyone wants more money, bottom line, striking isn't the answer in my opinion.
If you're not happy with your conditions, find somewhere that does or study something that will give you a bigger income.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			They would only quit, I'd imagine if they were going into a better job with more money.
Everyone wants more money, bottom line, striking isn't the answer in my opinion.
If you're not happy with your conditions, find somewhere that does or study something that will give you a bigger income.
		
Click to expand...

Most of them do the job because they care, and should be rewarded fairly , rather than payrises for MPs but pay freezes for NHS staff or real term cuts 

Seeing it in schools. Teaching assistants leaving to work at Tesco because they pay better .


----------



## BrianM (Dec 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Most of them do the job because they care, and should be rewarded fairly , rather than payrises for MPs but pay freezes for NHS staff or real term cuts

Seeing it in schools. Teaching assistants leaving to work at Tesco because they pay better .
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I don't believe MP's should be getting pay rises!!
I honestly don't know if a teaching assistant, a nurse, a firefighter are fairly paid, I've never done these jobs to judge them for myself, they will always say they want more money, wouldn't we all!!
If they talk with their feet things will have to change, I've seen it offshore before when we lost a heap of Subsea Engineers, next thing all Subsea Engineers are getting 20k extra a year (No joke).
But that also helped us as we all got pay rises to keep the gap equal depending on seniority.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			If you're not happy with your wages or terms and conditions, leave.
If enough people leave, then the company will need to do something to keep them and the business going.
I don't believe you need a Union for these things.
		
Click to expand...

If a significant number of people did this, it would lead to an increased number of people suffering a decline in living standards. Those who remain and most of those who leave.
You need to be able to have secured another job before leaving. Makes little sense to do so, if it is more poorly paid.
Unions are there to try to ensure that workers are not underpaid or exploited.
Many companies are happy to see resignations as it gives them the opportunity to employ replacements at a lower wage.
Rarely does it happen that they increase wages after several resignations.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Don't get me wrong, I don't believe MP's should be getting pay rises!!
I honestly don't know if a teaching assistant, a nurse, a firefighter are fairly paid, I've never done these jobs to judge them for myself, they will always say they want more money, wouldn't we all!!
If they talk with their feet things will have to change, I've seen it offshore before when we lost a heap of Subsea Engineers, next thing all Subsea Engineers are getting 20k extra a year (No joke).
But that also helped us as we all got pay rises to keep the gap equal depending on seniority.
		
Click to expand...

Back to your point about striking isn't the option the point is it shouldn't be the option, majority of time it isn't the option, it's the last resort .
The nurses have had years of pay freezes and real term pay cuts 

Link their pay rises with inflation every year so they keep up with the cost of living 

Teaching assistants in outer london start on 19k .  They get 3 types of person doing it 

Those who want to get into teaching 
Those who live local and do around childcare
Those who have high earning partners so they can live off that wage


----------



## BrianM (Dec 1, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			If a significant number of people did this, it would lead to an increased number of people suffering a decline in living standards. Those who remain and most of those who leave.
You need to be able to have secured another job before leaving. Makes little sense to do so, if it is more poorly paid.
Unions are there to try to ensure that workers are not underpaid or exploited.
Many companies are happy to see resignations as it gives them the opportunity to employ replacements at a lower wage.
Rarely does it happen that they increase wages after several resignations.
		
Click to expand...

Why would you leave for less money?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Why would you leave for less money?
		
Click to expand...

Better terms, money isn't everything in the world , if you can better terms that can be key for some 

My Mrs just left her job for less money, she's on the 19k I mentioned was on more inner London 

But the travel goes from 1 hour train to 5 min walk


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2022)

Moaning bloody wives......


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 1, 2022)

In 2014, 80% of the around 2,000 criminal barristers voted to strike. Dispute was over changes to Legal Aid. Why did they not simply leave and get another job, I wonder?
Are they a militant union? Is criminal law a closed shop?
Have they wrecked the economy in some way?
Did they cause chaos and misery?
I wonder why so many criminal barristers see a need to be in a union.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			In 2014, 80% of the around 2,000 criminal barristers voted to strike. Dispute was over changes to Legal Aid. Why did they not simply leave and get another job, I wonder?
Are they a militant union? Is criminal law a closed shop?
Have they wrecked the economy in some way?
Did they cause chaos and misery?
I wonder why so many criminal barristers see a need to be in a union.
		
Click to expand...

Problem I find is people work off soundbites. They only believe what they have read and don't look into the issues.

You would be surprised how many people are under the impression that when members to out on strike they are still paid


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Moaning bloody wives......


Click to expand...

what have you done wrong this time? or is it easier to say what you've done right?


----------



## DaveR (Dec 1, 2022)

Looking at train drivers salaries I think I picked the wrong job.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 1, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			In 2014, 80% of the around 2,000 criminal barristers voted to strike. Dispute was over changes to Legal Aid. Why did they not simply leave and get another job, I wonder?
Are they a militant union? Is criminal law a closed shop?
Have they wrecked the economy in some way?
Did they cause chaos and misery?
I wonder why so many criminal barristers see a need to be in a union.
		
Click to expand...

and how did that strike affect the large proportion of the population. Could they get to work on the trains and roads, could the self employed continue to do their jobs, did the service economy continue to function, did many people actually notice the strike?? What has closed shop got to do with this?  Anyone can get a law degree (in fact i have one) and apply for training and quialify - that is not the same for a tube driver despite the carrot of job that was dangled for a specific role - the tube is a closed shop for friends and families and a monopoloy on what they do, hence the inflated salaries for the roles available - and when they strike they wreck the livelihoods/ and/or cause mass inconvenience of the wider public


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			and how did that strike affect the large proportion of the population. Could they get to work on the trains and roads, could the self employed continue to do their jobs, did the service economy continue to function, did many people actually notice the strike?? What has closed shop got to do with this?  Anyone can get a law degree (in fact i have one) and apply for training and quialify - that is not the same for a tube driver despite the carrot of job that was dangled for a specific role - the tube is a closed shop for friends and families and a monopoloy on what they do, hence the inflated salaries for the roles available - and when they strike they wreck the livelihoods/ and/or cause mass inconvenience of the wider public
		
Click to expand...

Already proven the tube is not a closed shop yet you continue to run it as fact

Feel free to join as an apprentice or even as you have a degree a graduate....

Friends and family is not a thing at all.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Looking at train drivers salaries I think I picked the wrong job.
		
Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same way when I see how much male porn stars earn....
😳😳😳😳😳


----------



## DaveR (Dec 1, 2022)

S


Smiffy said:



			I feel exactly the same way when I see how much male porn stars earn....
😳😳😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

Trust me, I don't earn that much but it's a fun job 😉


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 1, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			and how did that strike affect the large proportion of the population. Could they get to work on the trains and roads, could the self employed continue to do their jobs, did the service economy continue to function, did many people actually notice the strike?? What has closed shop got to do with this?  Anyone can get a law degree (in fact i have one) and apply for training and quialify - that is not the same for a tube driver despite the carrot of job that was dangled for a specific role - the tube is a closed shop for friends and families and a monopoloy on what they do, hence the inflated salaries for the roles available - and when they strike they wreck the livelihoods/ and/or cause mass inconvenience of the wider public
		
Click to expand...

In which professions is it OK for workers to strike and in which professions is it not OK?
As you are qualified in law, perhaps you could explain how legislation could be enacted to provide this distinction.
I do not need the current situation of conditions of employment for armed forces etc explaining to me.
If some work is so very essential, should it not be well paid?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			In which professions is it OK for workers to strike and in which professions is it not OK?
As you are qualified in law, perhaps you could explain how legislation could be enacted to provide this distinction.
I do not need the current situation of conditions of employment for armed forces etc explaining to me.
If some work is so very essential, should it not be well paid?
		
Click to expand...

Basically anyone can strike , so long as they do it on a Sunday between the hours of 00:00 to 03:00 Nd don't affect PW at all 

Except if you work for a railway then you must always report to work regardless of situation and be grateful for it.

Think that's about the long and short of it


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I feel exactly the same way when I see how much male porn stars earn....
😳😳😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

You can earn a lot more if you are female, so I've been told.
I don't know whether or not there is a militant union making the case for gender equality in pay. Perhaps that would only ruin the industry and cause chaos and misery.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			You can earn a lot more if you are female, so I've been told.
I don't know whether or not there is a militant union making the case for gender equality in pay. Perhaps that would only ruin the industry and cause chaos and misery.
		
Click to expand...

That's one thing I'm incredibly proud of with LUL is the fact we are equal pay for men and women. We have 5 female controllers now on our 39 person roster and all on same wage (apart from 2 who are on more because they are trainers)


----------



## DaveR (Dec 1, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			If some work is so very essential, should it not be well paid?
		
Click to expand...

Emptying bins is essential but I don't think it's very well paid. Train drivers average £59k a year, should bin men get the same?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Emptying bins is essential but I don't think it's very well paid. Train drivers average £59k a year, should bin men get the same?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Salarie...he average salary for a,£31,816 in London, UK.

I'm sure PW will be disgusted to learn someone without a degree can earn a decent wage 

Why is it always drivers are canned? Do people realise in the dispute so far the drivers have been AT work .. they haven't been striking it's been for the lower paid staff, who earn on average 31k doing maintenance and such 

But drivers salaries are brought up to beat them 

So many facts overlooked


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2022)

I must have missed what happened to Ian George, was he outed? 
Haven’t seen him clog up the LIV thread for a while.


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2022)

having a racist dog! not content with cocking his leg on this guy's football he then decided to bark at him

My dog will be in for a shock when he sees himself in the mirror as he's jet black


----------



## DaveR (Dec 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Salaries/london-bin-man-salary-SRCH_IL.0,6_IM1035_KO7,14.htm#:~:text=The average salary for a,£31,816 in London, UK.

I'm sure PW will be disgusted to learn someone without a degree can earn a decent wage

Why is it always drivers are canned? Do people realise in the dispute so far the drivers have been AT work .. they haven't been striking it's been for the lower paid staff, who earn on average 31k doing maintenance and such

But drivers salaries are brought up to beat them

So many facts overlooked
		
Click to expand...

Scroll down to the 5th job in the link you posted. It says TfL bin man £91k


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I feel exactly the same way when I see how much male porn stars earn....
😳😳😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

and you're guaranteed a happy ending


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Scroll down to the 5th job in the link you posted. It says TfL bin man £91k
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Considering tfl contracts are rubbish compared to Lul and aren't very union based that's crazy


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 1, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



*I don't remember unions wrecking the economy or bankrupting the nation in the 1970s and if I read up on the history of our economy from that era, I can not find any evidence of what you state being factual. I* was doing economics at A-level in the 1970s and took an interest in what was going on.

Our vehicle manufacturing began to be surpassed in production methods and techniques in the 1950s by the likes of USA and Germany, but business managers did not invest in the right way to keep up with the rest of the world. By the 1970s this trend was irreversible without major investment and nearly everything was sold to foreigners or closed by the 1980s.
How unions brought all this about - I can not see it. Workers in car factories were never the cause. Like most workers, they did what their boss told them to do.
If I were to seek blame for the decline in our vehicle production, I could blame the USA and Germany for being much better than us or managers of our businesses for their ill-judged decisions on investment. These two "blames" could be viewed as ridiculous, but not as ridiculous as blaming unions for wrecking the economy and bankrupting the nation.

There has been a severe case of wrecking the economy recently. But we can't go into that here, because it was done by politicians.
		
Click to expand...

As a wise lady once said, recollections may vary! 

The economy was still in post-war boom period in the early 70s but then the oil crisis and increased union militism and strikes started the downturn, increased the lack of competitivnes, leading to rampant inflation and further economic problems, then roll on Arthur Scargill, working to rule, flying pickets, 3-day weeks, financial crisis leading to IMF bailout, further widespread strikes galore, electricity blackouts, winter of discontent, streets filled with rubbish. Glory days indeed.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 1, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Emptying bins is essential but I don't think it's very well paid. Train drivers average £59k a year, should bin men get the same?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. But it won't be happening anytime soon, I'm afraid.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Already proven the tube is not a closed shop yet you continue to run it as fact

Feel free to join as an apprentice or even as you have a degree a graduate....

Friends and family is not a thing at all.
		
Click to expand...

box ticking exercises.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			box ticking exercises.
		
Click to expand...

Box ticking? Lol 😂 wow you truly are showing yourself up today 

Of our 39 persons on the roster 

1/3 are ex apprentices
1/3 are direct recruits forming a mix of ex forces, prison officers, an engineer's 
1/3 promotions from within the company 

I'd say that's a nice diverse work force of experience

Or are you saying the direct recruits from the armed forces are just a box ticking?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 1, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			As a wise lady once said, recollections may vary!

The economy was still in post-war boom period in the early 70s but then the oil crisis and increased union militism and strikes started the downturn, increased the lack of competitivnes, leading to rampant inflation and further economic problems, then roll on Arthur Scargill, working to rule, flying pickets, 3-day weeks, financial crisis leading to IMF bailout, further widespread strikes galore, electricity blackouts, winter of discontent, streets filled with rubbish. Glory days indeed.
		
Click to expand...

The post-war production boom was over by the 1970s. The oil crisis caused inflation. Wages were not keeping pace with inflation, hence the unrest of workers. Lack of planning and investment in production caused the downturn. Other countries took a path of investment and government subsidies to keep their industries alive. Manufacturing in general fell behind the rest of the world as production costs increased. This was not because workers were overpaid or disrupted production. I remember no glory days.
But blame the low paid hard working people and the unions, if you like.
I still can't see how they brought this about.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			The post-war production boom was over by the 1970s. The oil crisis caused inflation. Wages were not keeping pace with inflation, hence the unrest of workers. Lack of planning and investment in production caused the downturn. Other countries took a path of investment and government subsidies to keep their industries alive. Manufacturing in general fell behind the rest of the world as production costs increased. This was not because workers were overpaid or disrupted production. I remember no glory days.
But blame the low paid hard working people and the unions, if you like.
I still can't see how they brought this about.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.redpepper.org.uk/the-myth-of-the-1970s/

Good article here


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



https://www.redpepper.org.uk/the-myth-of-the-1970s/

Good article here
		
Click to expand...

thanks comrade . A very balanced assesment, now i know "the root cause of the problem the banks and the financial sector" and it was a myth that the unions held the country to ransom. I feel enlightened!


----------



## DaveR (Dec 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Box ticking? Lol 😂 wow you truly are showing yourself up today

Of our 39 persons on the roster

1/3 are ex apprentices
1/3 are direct recruits forming a mix of ex forces, prison officers, an engineer's
1/3 promotions from within the company

I'd say that's a nice diverse work force of experience

Or are you saying the direct recruits from the armed forces are just a box ticking?
		
Click to expand...

I think the issue being raised is nepotism. Do the apprentices etc have family connections in the company?
When I was a yoof I got a job with a very good company because my stepfather worked there, he 'had a word' with friends in management and HR. That's often how it works.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I think the issue being raised is nepotism. Do the apprentices etc have family connections in the company?
When I was a yoof I got a job with a very good company because my stepfather worked there, he 'had a word' with friends in management and HR. That's often how it works.
		
Click to expand...

no they dont,
myself my neighbour found the advert in the paper 

id say of all the ex apprentices only one has another member of family on the company and its her dad , he just saw the advert and got her to apply

the adverts are nationwide , my campaign was in the metro (not sure if you are familiar , its the free paper in london)

what you are alluding to cant happen legally anymore


----------



## DaveR (Dec 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			no they dont,
myself my neighbour found the advert in the paper

id say of all the ex apprentices only one has another member of family on the company and its her dad , he just saw the advert and got her to apply

the adverts are nationwide , my campaign was in the metro (not sure if you are familiar , its the free paper in london)

what you are alluding to cant happen legally anymore
		
Click to expand...

You do realise that legally companies have to advertise? Doesn't stop 'favoured' candidates getting the jobs though. I was TUPE'd across to an Indian company and applied for an internal promotion. Quelle surprise I didn't get the job, they brought a totally useless idiot over from India who was 'better qualified' 🙄


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

DaveR said:



			You do realise that legally companies have to advertise? Doesn't stop 'favoured' candidates getting the jobs though. I was TUPE'd across to an Indian company and applied for an internal promotion. Quelle surprise I didn't get the job, they brought a totally useless idiot over from India who was 'better qualified' 🙄
		
Click to expand...

yes dave I do release legally they have to advertise, however when we were apprentices it was 16-18 year olds, you could hardly pick your favourites 
same with the grad scheme

and the ex forces scheme, which is another one im proud of our company doing. Getting ex forces into the network after providing their service to the country

it makes for a diverse work force


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 1, 2022)

Asking for better pay and conditions for a group of workers is not holding the country to ransom.
A party that forms a majority in parliament might have the ability to hold the country to ransom.
Still can't see how unions could have anything near that type of influence or power.
Exaggerations distorting facts.


----------



## DaveR (Dec 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			yes dave I do release legally they have to advertise, however when we were apprentices it was 16-18 year olds, you could hardly pick your favourites
same with the grad scheme

and the ex forces scheme, which is another one im proud of our company doing. Getting ex forces into the network after providing their service to the country

it makes for a diverse work force
		
Click to expand...

You are missing the point.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

DaveR said:



			You are missing the point.
		
Click to expand...

Well to cut to the point. The Tube is not "jobs for the boys" and is not a "closed shop"

sorry if that comes across as rude but alluding to other things when factually its incorrect im just going to be blunt

its open to anyone who applies. the reason people dont apply is they looked down on it for years.


----------



## DaveR (Dec 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Well to cut to the point. The Tube is not "jobs for the boys" and is not a "closed shop"

sorry if that comes across as rude but alluding to other things when factually its incorrect im just going to be blunt

its open to anyone who applies. the reason people dont apply is they looked down on it for years.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you know the backgrounds of every employee you can't say that. But it sounds like you do.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Unless you know the backgrounds of every employee you can't say that. But it sounds like you do.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Dave,

so of the 70 people in the room (39 my grade plus the others) 2 people have siblings on the company
one has a husband, who she met whilst working here (so counts as 2 people on the list here)
one had a parent 

the other 65 people must just be lucky as they didnt know anyone

but Ill agree that in your day it was a thing so must be now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Asking for better pay and conditions for a group of workers is not holding the country to ransom.
A party that forms a majority in parliament might have the ability to hold the country to ransom.
Still can't see how unions could have anything near that type of influence or power.
Exaggerations distorting facts.
		
Click to expand...

100% this ^

The way that some folks go on about ‘militant‘ unions and the ‘power they wield‘ you’d be excused for thinking that the legislative framework that the unions have to operate within hasn’t changed since the 70s.  Further, there is not much a Union leadership can do without the explicit approval of the membership.


----------



## RichA (Dec 1, 2022)

I've witnessed and engaged in these discussions many times with friends and family. 
My own conclusion is that folks who have spent a working lifetime in the private sector or whose enterprise has involved some personal financial risk have some resentment to anyone working in some type of service industry who can afford a house/car/holiday/lifestyle/retirement that's at least as nice as theirs. 
If said service industry is in some way paid for by the taxpayer then the resentment is amplified.

It's also just human nature finding an excuse to be irritated by someone you perceive to be doing better than you without deserving it.
My former best mate became unbearable for years. He earned more than me, but had an expanding family and kept buying bigger houses. We've been in the same house for 20 years and (not from choice) have no kids. He couldn't deal with us having a generally more comfortable lifestyle than him.

Like most random irritations on this thread, you could just summarise it as people, innit.


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2022)

a London council being sued by someone who broke her knee while riding an e-scooter on the road illegally and hitting a pothole.

According to her lawyer it was "not so serious or offensive to the law"

what's the betting she'll win her case


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

RichA said:



			I've witnessed and engaged in these discussions many times with friends and family.
My own conclusion is that folks who have spent a working lifetime in the private sector or whose enterprise has involved some personal financial risk have some resentment to anyone working in some type of service industry who can afford a house/car/holiday/lifestyle/retirement that's at least as nice as theirs.
If said service industry is in some way paid for by the taxpayer then the resentment is amplified.

It's also just human nature finding an excuse to be irritated by someone you perceive to be doing better than you without deserving it.
My former best mate became unbearable for years. He earned more than me, but had an expanding family and kept buying bigger houses. We've been in the same house for 20 years and (not from choice) have no kids. He couldn't deal with us having a generally more comfortable lifestyle than him.

Like most random irritations on this thread, you could just summarise it as people, innit.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastically well put.

To just add we should be building each other up rather than knocking each other down

stop this race to the bottom

it shouldnt be train drivers are too highly paid, it should be nurses pay should be increased.

society is a wonderful place when we all work together rather than infight over petty issues of ooo look what he has got


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			a London council being sued by someone who broke her knee while riding an e-scooter on the road illegally and hitting a pothole.

According to her lawyer it was "not so serious or offensive to the law"

what's the betting she'll win her case
		
Click to expand...

That’s irritating just knowing that she thinks she can gain something when she was knowingly breaking the law.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			That’s irritating just knowing that she thinks she can gain something when she was knowingly breaking the law.
		
Click to expand...

It should be like scoring a goal, or not, after an offside. The first offence negates everything that comes after. She broke the law, game over. (if only)


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 1, 2022)

those lovely RMT guys and galls are thoughtfully striking on 13 and 14 dec - the 2 days that i have meetings and events planned in London. But i should have sympathy and respect as they are just fighting for their workers. Go guys, great job, keep it up


----------



## DaveR (Dec 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Ok Dave,

so of the 70 people in the room (39 my grade plus the others) 2 people have siblings on the company
one has a husband, who she met whilst working here (so counts as 2 people on the list here)
one had a parent

the other 65 people must just be lucky as they didnt know anyone

but Ill agree that in your day it was a thing so must be now.
		
Click to expand...

Again you have missed the point, the discussion was not about your department but TfL and similar organisations in general.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			those lovely RMT guys and galls are thoughtfully striking on 13 and 14 dec - the 2 days that i have meetings and events planned in London. But i should have sympathy and respect as they are just fighting for their workers. Go guys, great job, keep it up
		
Click to expand...

If you keep posting your calender I'll feed it to brother Mick to make sure it's always on days you have plans 👍



DaveR said:



			Again you have missed the point, the discussion was not about your department but TfL and similar organisations in general.
		
Click to expand...

Dave. The law has changed. It's 2022 not 1950s anymore..

This isn't government contracts


----------



## Asian Dawn (Dec 1, 2022)

OK give it a rest now.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2022)

The Random Irritations thread........


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2022)

Just to bring us back on track with the more trivial - the hand driers at my golf club only blow out freezing cold air. It doesn't dry your hands properly at all, just makes them damp and freezing. What's the point of that? Aren't they supposed to blow warm air?


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just to bring us back on track with the more trivial - the hand driers at my golf club only blow out freezing cold air. It doesn't dry your hands properly at all, just makes them damp and freezing. What's the point of that? Aren't they supposed to blow warm air?
		
Click to expand...

maybe the warm air is on strike


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2022)

My IPhone did an update last week, ever since then if I do a Google search there’s no predictive words appearing above the keyboard, very frustrating.
WhatsApp works fine though 👀


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just to bring us back on track with the more trivial - the hand driers at my golf club only blow out freezing cold air. It doesn't dry your hands properly at all, just makes them damp and freezing. What's the point of that? Aren't they supposed to blow warm air?
		
Click to expand...

Ours blow warm air when its warm and cold air when its cold. 
What's that all about?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			maybe the warm air is on strike
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe the cost of living crises and spiralling energy costs mean that his club has had to unsubscribe from the 'warm air' maintenance scheme, and as a result the customer members are provided with poorer service and experience


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			maybe the warm air is on strike
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely creasing myself at this comment. Well played


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			maybe the warm air is on strike
		
Click to expand...

I think you've won the Internet today J...


----------



## stefanovic (Dec 1, 2022)

Had my windscreen smashed last week by yobs with bricks while my car on the access crossing outside the house.
Neighbour's car also vandalised.

Back door window smashed by burglar a couple of years ago.
Shed burgled and 2 bikes and lawn mower stolen a few years ago.
Garage broken into many times.

Now I have the full set.


----------



## Slab (Dec 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just to bring us back on track with the more trivial - the hand driers at my golf club only blow out freezing cold air. It doesn't dry your hands properly at all, just makes them damp and freezing. What's the point of that? Aren't they supposed to blow warm air?
		
Click to expand...

If you look at the side/underside (varies with model) there's a switch to flip between hot air/cold air


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just to bring us back on track with the more trivial - the hand driers at my golf club only blow out freezing cold air. It doesn't dry your hands properly at all, just makes them damp and freezing. What's the point of that? Aren't they supposed to blow warm air?
		
Click to expand...

It depends on the type of dryer. The Dyson style is meant to be so strong that it moves the water off your hands. It doesn't evaporate the water, it pushes it off. That's why you move your hands up and down it, slowly. If your club has the more traditional style, then yes, it's useless


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It depends on the type of dryer. The Dyson style is meant to be so strong that it moves the water off your hands. It doesn't evaporate the water, it pushes it off. That's why you move your hands up and down it, slowly. If your club has the more traditional style, then yes, it's useless 

Click to expand...

They're certainly not Dysons mate, very far from it.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			You can earn a lot more if you are female, so I've been told..
		
Click to expand...

Depends whether you is hung like a donkey or a sea horse...
😉😉😉


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Depends whether you is hung like a donkey or a sea horse...
😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Is that why you aren't in porn?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 1, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Is that why you aren't in porn?
		
Click to expand...

There will be many, many more reasons....


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Depends whether you is hung like a donkey or a sea horse...
😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

The sea horse's sex life is very interesting.
The female releases eggs and the male releases sperm for external fertilisation as many sea creatures do.
The male then gathers up the fertilised eggs into its pouch and has something like a pregnancy.
Once the embryos develop into fry, the male experiences contractions and releases the fry.

A long time ago, I think the females had a union that negotiated the terms of their, er, unions.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			having a racist dog! not content with cocking his leg on this guy's football he then decided to bark at him

My dog will be in for a shock when he sees himself in the mirror as he's jet black
		
Click to expand...

I used to live next door to a lady that had a big ginger cat that was racist. It absolutely loved our black cat and hated our white cat. When the black cat was out in the garden the two of them would be rolling around on the lawn together. As soon as the white one went outside the ginger cat started fighting with it.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 1, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I used to live next door to a lady that had a big ginger cat that was racist. It absolutely loved our black cat and hated our white cat. When the black cat was out in the garden the two of them would be rolling around on the lawn together. As soon as the white one went outside the ginger cat started fighting with it.
		
Click to expand...

We used to live next door to a bloke that had a gay dog.
It hated it's PAL or Lassie, but loved it's Chum.
😳😳😳😳


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 1, 2022)

Goalkeepers that catch the ball easily on two feet then flop to the floor on top of the ball to waste time.

Hate it!


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Goalkeepers that catch the ball easily on two feet then flop to the floor on top of the ball to waste time.

Hate it!
		
Click to expand...

its "game management"


----------



## drdel (Dec 1, 2022)

Woman riding an illegal E scooter falls off and sues London council because she didn't see dip in pavement at dusk: no win no fee lawyers!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2022)

Winter arriving which I guess can explain the state of the forum


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 1, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Winter arriving which I guess can explain the state of the forum
		
Click to expand...

Thats just the normal "experts" who know everything about everything.
I'm rapidly giving up even bothering


----------



## Pants (Dec 1, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I must have missed what happened to Ian George, was he outed?
Haven’t seen him clog up the LIV thread for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Not 100% sure as I had him on ignore but suspect he has gone the same way as his alter ego.  He'll be back soon no doubt with his Kiwi version of English full of quote marks, brackets, commas and of course the odd ! or two.


----------



## IanM (Dec 1, 2022)

Trying to speak to someone in Barclays.   No chance.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I feel exactly the same way when I see how much male porn stars earn....
😳😳😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

 I thought most male porn stars were hard up.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 1, 2022)

IanM said:



			Trying to speak to someone in Barclays.   No chance.
		
Click to expand...

You’ve more chance of making making contact with the dead at a Séance 😂


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 1, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			I thought most male porn stars were hard up.
		
Click to expand...

They don't get paid if they're not 😀


----------



## drdel (Dec 1, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			They don't get paid if they're not 😀
		
Click to expand...

 Is that what they call "soft porn"?


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2022)

The word maths should, surely, have an apostrophe.
It should be math's.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 1, 2022)

Getting all excited about your festive wrap (assuming it was turkey, stuffing and cranberry) only to find out it was plant based substitute!

Fuming!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2022)

Every week or so more information comes out from the Lucy letby trail. It just turns my stomach every time.

How could this happen. I doubt we will ever know the true numbers either.

Just shocking.


----------



## Slab (Dec 2, 2022)

Why does the maid have to iron everything with the iron set to 'Melt' setting & still not get creases out... and how on earth is the iron covered in limescale/calcium when she's only supposed to use bottled water in it!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 2, 2022)

Slime said:



			The word maths should, surely, have an apostrophe.
It should be math's.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh I'll bite - isn't it short for mathematics? Whereas an apostrophe would signify it belonged to maths since it isn't the constriction of two words like you see in that's (that is) or isn't (is not)? 

Does the confusion lie when someone say "that's maths"? Are they saying "that's mathamatics's", or should they really be adding a the to create "that's the mathematics"?? I feel like it should be the latter.

Can anyone more linguistically and grammatically intelligent than I confirm?


----------



## DaveR (Dec 2, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Ooooh I'll bite - isn't it short for mathematics? Whereas an apostrophe would signify it belonged to maths since it isn't the constriction of two words like you see in that's (that is) or isn't (is not)?

Does the confusion lie when someone say "that's maths"? Are they saying "that's mathamatics's", or should they really be adding a the to create "that's the mathematics"?? I feel like it should be the latter.

Can anyone more linguistically and grammatically intelligent than I confirm?
		
Click to expand...

I confirm........I think 🤔


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Ooooh I'll bite - isn't it short for mathematics? Whereas an apostrophe would signify it belonged to maths since it isn't the constriction of two words like you see in that's (that is) or isn't (is not)?

Does the confusion lie when someone say "that's maths"? Are they saying "that's mathamatics's", or should they really be adding a the to create "that's the mathematics"?? I feel like it should be the latter.

Can anyone more linguistically and grammatically intelligent than I confirm?
		
Click to expand...

Being a mathematician 😳 I can’t think of a scenario when I’d say that something ‘belongs’ to mathematics in an ‘ownership‘ way thereby necessitating the use of an apostrophe.  So for instance…’statistics is not it’s own thing, it’s mathematics’s’…nah - it’s just mathematics.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 2, 2022)

99% of the time it's  not maths or math's or even worse, math, it's just arithmetic


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 2, 2022)

Slab said:



			Why does the maid have to iron everything with the iron set to 'Melt' setting & still not get creases out... and how on earth is the iron covered in limescale/calcium when she's only supposed to use bottled water in it!
		
Click to expand...

Real first world problems here!


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 2, 2022)

Outlook really should ask if you are sure ? before allowing you to reply to all 😆


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 2, 2022)

For consistency we should take the first syllable only and retain the final 's'.

mathematics = maths
economics = ecs
gymnastics = gyms

physics = physs
aerobics = aers

pedantics = peds


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 2, 2022)

Slime said:



			The word maths should, surely, have an apostrophe.
It should be math's.
		
Click to expand...

 It should when I have just copied John's sitting next to me.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 2, 2022)

bobmac said:



			99% of the time it's  not maths or math's or even worse, math, it's just arithmetic
		
Click to expand...

This is true.

The other 1% consists mainly,

Algebra
Geometry
Trigonometry
Calculus
Probability and Statistics


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Every week or so more information comes out from the Lucy letby trail. It just turns my stomach every time.

How could this happen. I doubt we will ever know the true numbers either.

Just shocking.
		
Click to expand...

Evil...hard to comprehend.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 2, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Real first world problems here! 

Click to expand...

Yeah our maid drives me mad as well. Usually saying things like "stop calling me the maid I'm your ***** wife!"


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah our maid drives me mad as well. Usually saying things like "stop calling me the maid I'm your ***** wife!"
		
Click to expand...

My wife looked offended when I offered to get a cleaner in .. now she loves her lol frees her up and does a better job than I can


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah our maid drives me mad as well. Usually saying things like "stop calling me the maid I'm your ***** wife!"
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I got home to my sons nanny last night just sat on the sofa "not feeling well" and my little boy roaming the floor creating a right mess! 

Oh did I say nanny.. I meant wife too...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 2, 2022)

I wonder how many would say those things to their wives face.?


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 2, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I wonder how many would say those things to their wives face.?
		
Click to expand...

I would to be fair, my wifes got pretty good banter!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 2, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I wonder how many would say those things to their wives face.?
		
Click to expand...

My wife actually has a sense of humour so yes of course I would. I do worry about some people on here who seem to be physically scared of their partners. 😆


----------



## Imurg (Dec 2, 2022)

Just got our 1st Xmas card....2nd of December.....


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just got our 1st Xmas card....2nd of December.....

Click to expand...


you're welcome


----------



## Dando (Dec 2, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I wonder how many would say those things to their wives face.?
		
Click to expand...

I would say it to Mrs D's face as I can run faster than her


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 2, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I wonder how many would say those things to their wives face.?
		
Click to expand...

Mrs Colch doesn't like it when I introduce her as my "current wife".


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mrs Colch doesn't like it when I introduce her as my "current wife".
		
Click to expand...


Trying introducing her as your future "ex-wife"


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just got our 1st Xmas card....2nd of December.....

Click to expand...

It's late then!


----------



## Pants (Dec 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just got our 1st Xmas card....2nd of December.....

Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## GB72 (Dec 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just got our 1st Xmas card....2nd of December.....

Click to expand...

If it was not for the postal strilkes it would have arived in November.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I wonder how many would say those things to their wives face.?
		
Click to expand...

Glad I’m not with someone that would actually be offended by a bit of banter like this.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 2, 2022)

GB72 said:



			If it was not for the postal strilkes it would have arived in November. 

Click to expand...

Ah..but it was hand delivered from 2 doors down😝


----------



## Slab (Dec 2, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I wonder how many would say those things to their wives face.?
		
Click to expand...

Oops, in my case I was actually taking about the maid 
Just a few hours a week but sometimes I just don't see the benefit


----------



## Dando (Dec 2, 2022)

trying to watch something and so far i have had to press pause 12 times as Mrs D and our daughters girlfriend keep talking. I might give up and watch it when i'm awake at about 2am


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 2, 2022)

HomecountiesJohn said:



			Swearing is a habit often used by the uneducated plebs of society. Those who use such vocabulary disgust me.

Kudos to the mod team.
		
Click to expand...

It's proven that swearing is linked to an excellent vocabulary. Whether you can take that a step further and link and enhanced vocabulary to intelligence is debatable, but your suggestion is ridiculous.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 2, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just got our 1st Xmas card....2nd of December.....

Click to expand...

We had ours 10 days ago ,from guy at the club 🤦‍♂️,then next day 2 from New Zealand 😀


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2022)

The BBC. Proving again they fail when it comes to live sports 

Biggest event is the world cup ATM 

95th min of added time in the Ghana game and they turn it off to carry on over on BBC 1

It's got 3 mins left .. and they showing pre recorded bits for the rugby 

That's poor


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2022)

At the risk of daring to bash the BBC - I agree!

Plus their hyperbole/exaggeration on Masterchef which I watched today "pop ups have revolutionised how we eat"!


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 2, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			It's proven that swearing is linked to an excellent vocabulary. Whether you can take that a step further and link and enhanced vocabulary to intelligence is debatable, but your suggestion is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that you have that slightly wrong, the conclusion of the 2015 (small scale) study was "a voluminous taboo lexicon may better be considered an indicator of healthy verbal abilities rather than a cover for their deficiencies ". So the more swear words you know, the more likely you are to have an overall bigger vocabulary. Repeating the same few words is not an indicator of a larger vocabulary. Now, I'm off to find someone to call them an elbow shaking, fopdoodle who can just sard off.


----------



## Asian Dawn (Dec 2, 2022)

Many years ago there was a Young Ones annual and a page in there entitled "Swearing makes your nob bigger" allegedly written by John Noakes of Blue Peter.    Who cares if it does or not when you can quote a headline like that?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 2, 2022)

[QUOTE="theoneandonly, post: 2574223, member: 29733"*]It's proven* that swearing is linked to an excellent vocabulary. Whether you can take that a step further and link and enhanced vocabulary to intelligence is debatable, but your suggestion is ridiculous.[/QUOTE]

What was that I read about forummers stating opinions as facts ?😀


----------



## GB72 (Dec 2, 2022)

Wanting to see the back of Eddie Jones but not wanting your club's manager to be his replacement


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 3, 2022)

We appear to have another spam merchant 🤣


----------



## JRS7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We appear to have another spam merchant 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You talking about yourself again mate?


----------



## Pants (Dec 3, 2022)

JRS7 said:



			You talking about yourself again mate?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.  I briefly wondered who Beezerk was referring to, and I know it wasn't himself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2022)

Very random spamming


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very random spamming
		
Click to expand...

I noticed that this morning and my first thought it post building for the for sale section


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I noticed that this morning and my first thought it post building for the for sale section
		
Click to expand...


Just struck me as yet another numpty lol


----------



## Piece (Dec 3, 2022)

Spent nearly £8 on a book of 8 first class stamps. 😳

I use two of these stamps on birthday cards, sent 22 Nov. Cards arrive 2 Dec...🫣🤬💩


----------



## Neilds (Dec 3, 2022)

Piece said:



			Spent nearly £8 on a book of 8 first class stamps. 😳

I use two of these stamps on birthday cards, sent 22 Nov. Cards arrive 2 Dec...🫣🤬💩
		
Click to expand...

There were about 4 days of strikes in this time 😡


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just got our 1st Xmas card....2nd of December.....

Click to expand...

 why so late this year?  I got my first on January 1st


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My wife actually has a sense of humour so yes of course I would. I do worry about some people on here who seem to be physically scared of their partners. 😆
		
Click to expand...


Not physically scared, but I l know my place.
Taken me 43 years to get that.
I get to play golf whenever I like - so life ain't bad.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 4, 2022)

People who fiddle with the toaster settings in hotels🤬 Was fine for two days, this morning was 2 passes and still one side wasn’t coloured at all


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 4, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:




Not physically scared, but I l know my place.
Taken me 43 years to get that.
I get to play golf whenever I like - so life ain't bad.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, as long as my wife is happy for me to play golf regularly I am in a very good place. She has her hobby and we have managed to rock along for 43 years.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 4, 2022)

Ordered a dozen golf balls from Amazon at the end of October. They should have been here by the 5th of November but I am still waiting for them to arrive. Cannot get a refund for 90 days🤬.  Not the first time I have ordered balls on line and they failed to arrive. The last time was through a pro shop on eBay a couple of years ago. Got my money back but the balls must be going somewhere❓


----------



## fundy (Dec 4, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Ordered a dozen golf balls from Amazon at the end of October. They should have been here by the 5th of November but I am still waiting for them to arrive. Cannot get a refund for 90 days🤬.  Not the first time I have ordered balls on line and they failed to arrive. The last time was through a pro shop on eBay a couple of years ago. Got my money back but the balls must be going somewhere❓
		
Click to expand...


why 90 days for a refund, have had almost immediate refunds for lost items from Amazon or have they changed their policy lately?


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			why 90 days for a refund, have had almost immediate refunds for lost items from Amazon or have they changed their policy lately?
		
Click to expand...

Something to do with their A to Z guarantee. The balls are still expected to arrive, according to them, so unless I cancel the order I have to wait. I don’t need them just now so I will see what happens. They are probably lost, but on a golf course rather than in transit to me.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 4, 2022)

Commentators for the France vs Poland Game.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 4, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Something to do with their A to Z guarantee. The balls are still expected to arrive, according to them, so unless I cancel the order I have to wait. I don’t need them just now so I will see what happens. They are probably lost, but on a golf course rather than in transit to me.
		
Click to expand...

Kick off enough and they will just refund you


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 4, 2022)

IKEA were supposed to deliver us a replacement door today - for the one they delivered broken last time. So I made no plans and stayed in. Around lunchtime I realised they hadn't texted me what time it was coming, so I waited twenty minutes on their "contact us" chat to get through to them, and they tell me the delivery was cancelled "for some reason" in his exact words. So you weren't going to tell me? He didn't even apologise. Bafflingly poor customer service.


----------



## NearHull (Dec 4, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Ordered a dozen golf balls from Amazon at the end of October. They should have been here by the 5th of November but I am still waiting for them to arrive. Cannot get a refund for 90 days🤬.  Not the first time I have ordered balls on line and they failed to arrive. The last time was through a pro shop on eBay a couple of years ago. Got my money back but the balls must be going somewhere❓
		
Click to expand...

Well, if they are lost you’ve only got three minutes!


----------



## NearHull (Dec 4, 2022)

NearHull said:



			Well, if they are lost you’ve only got three minutes!
		
Click to expand...

Or perhaps 3 x 12 minutes?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 4, 2022)

Got really bad man flu so I can't go to the local to watch the match


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2022)

Hiccups


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			Hiccups
		
Click to expand...

*BOO*


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			Hiccups
		
Click to expand...

Hate them - can't breathe in between them and these days my hiccups are hic, burp, hic, burp, try and get a breath and repeat.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			Hiccups
		
Click to expand...

A 20 yard chip over a ditch to a downhill sloping green with water behind......
That should scare you enough...


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			A 20 yard chip over a ditch to a downhill sloping green with water behind......
That should scare you enough...

Click to expand...

I need clean pants now


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 4, 2022)

The RMT reject 8% pay offer!


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 4, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			The RMT reject 8% pay offer!
		
Click to expand...

Rightly so, they deserve a 15% imo.


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 4, 2022)

I thought it was 4%?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			I thought it was 4%?
		
Click to expand...

I think it is 8% over 2 years, along with other points covered.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think it is 8% over 2 years, along with other points covered.
		
Click to expand...

Yes people fail to research and just believe the daily mail.

4% this year back dated to April 
4% next year

Too right rejected 

Reckon it will get to about 10%


----------



## DaveR (Dec 4, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Rightly so, they deserve a 15% imo.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and 15% onto the cost of tickets as well because they are way too cheap.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 4, 2022)

Also isnt the strikes about protecting jobs too?

Even the most ardent right wing private sector would agree to having  less people claiming benefits


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 4, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Yeah and 15% onto the cost of tickets as well because they are way too cheap.
		
Click to expand...

I dont know where you're based but avanti are ruining the west cost line to London at the minute. 

An Italian company making millions by providing a piss poor service cancelling trains  left, right and centre.

My mate has worked the WC line for 30+yrs and Avanti are head and shoulders above the worst franchise he's worked for. 

Network rail are returning Millions of pounds in profits. Jobs need to be protected.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 4, 2022)

Can we do a new thread, I can see this one getting swamped with rail stuff again


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 4, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I dont know where you're based but avanti are ruining the west cost line to London at the minute. 

An Italian company making millions by providing a piss poor service cancelling trains  left, right and centre.

My mate has worked the WC line for 30+yrs and Avanti are head and shoulders above the worst franchise he's worked for. 

Network rail are returning Millions of pounds in profits. Jobs need to be protected.
		
Click to expand...

Remember aswell tickets go up by RPI so they get more to pay for it anyways plus their fee to run the railways set regardless of performance

All public sector workers should get CPI linked payrises .. armed forces. Police..MPs .. fire fighters nurses etc 

That way it encourages them to stay in the profession as you can't have your workforce just leave it's hard to replace 

And seeing MPs get huge rises when nurses don't is unfair 

Set it at cpi for all and then it's fair 

I mean pensioners get the triple lock


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 4, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Yes people fail to research and just believe the daily mail.

4% this year back dated to April
4% next year

Too right rejected

Reckon it will get to about 10%
		
Click to expand...

As long as it gets sorted in time for pnws Christmas party.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 4, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can we do a new thread, I can see this one getting swamped with rail stuff again
		
Click to expand...

Does it really warrant a thread? It won' be long before some cryarse deems it political.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 4, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			As long as it gets sorted in time for pnws Christmas party.
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Slab (Dec 5, 2022)

Christmas 'Party season' has only just started and I've had enough of it already (& two more later this week)


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 5, 2022)

BrianM said:



			They would only quit, I'd imagine if they were going into a better job with more money.
Everyone wants more money, bottom line, striking isn't the answer in my opinion.
If you're not happy with your conditions, find somewhere that does or study something that will give you a bigger income.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this, hence the late reply. Perhaps you could look at the history of Unions, and the conditions and powerlessness of the individual which brought about their formation.
The individual with a grievance, or suffering exploitation, has only one remedy according to you, one which you think is the answer. That is , to leave and find a better job.
If that were the situation, with a total absence of Unions, with all employees acting only as individuals, then employers would find it easy to take no notice whatsoever of such a powerless individual employee.
All they would need to do would be to offer the same terms and conditions and exploitation reigns.
Do you really think that employers are competing with each other to  offer more money etc to entice employees?
I don’t agree with Unions using their powers wrongly etc , and that they should be subject to employment law, just as employers should, but to say that Unions in principle are not what is desirable , is flying in the face of history and fair play .


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 5, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can we do a new thread, I can see this one getting swamped with rail stuff again
		
Click to expand...

 Is this the thread replacement service?


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 5, 2022)

I an not sure whether or not to put this in the Laughter thread.

Cleaning the car this morning and something was wrong with the hose just as a I looked down it was the moment the connector came of the hose and the cold water shot straight in to
my face.


----------



## Slab (Dec 6, 2022)

After a bit over 2 years and about 4000 capsules my Nespresso machine is giving up the ghost, it wont dispense a full cup anymore and descaling it didn't work so its clearly blocked/worn out, so I unplugged it this morning pending attempting some major diy surgery on it... but its out of commission now   

On the plus side my wife went to the spare cupboard and brought out a nicely wrapped Christmas gift for me & after unwrapping (three weeks early) I now have a band new Nespresso pixie to try out this evening! 

Now I don't have anything to open on Christmas day


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2022)

Slab said:



			After a bit over 2 years and about 4000 capsules my Nespresso machine is giving up the ghost, it wont dispense a full cup anymore and descaling it didn't work so its clearly blocked/worn out, so I unplugged it this morning pending attempting some major diy surgery on it... but its out of commission now  

On the plus side my wife went to the spare cupboard and brought out a nicely wrapped Christmas gift for me & after unwrapping (three weeks early) I now have a band new Nespresso pixie to try out this evening!

Now I don't have anything to open on Christmas day



Click to expand...

But you have coffee........


----------



## Slab (Dec 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			But you have coffee........
View attachment 45455

Click to expand...

True, because without the coffee there's a fair chance I'm not making it to Christmas day anyway


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 6, 2022)

Morons who make up our society.

Last week the primary school my wife works at had a load of windows smashed overnight. They got replaced yesterday and guess what, they all got smashed again last night.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 6, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Morons who make up our society.

Last week the primary school my wife works at had a load of windows smashed overnight. They got replaced yesterday and guess what, they all got smashed again last night.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely disgusting behaviour.

Kids have suffered enough


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2022)

If caught, they should be locked up for a very long time.


----------



## Dando (Dec 6, 2022)

My company switching to a hot desking office but there aren’t enough desks available if everyone in the department is in the office


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Morons who make up our society.

Last week the primary school my wife works at had a load of windows smashed overnight. They got replaced yesterday and guess what, they all got smashed again last night.
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			If caught, they should be locked up for a very long time.
		
Click to expand...

Historically, my dad was a head teacher for many years, most vandalism in a school is either by current pupils or by former pupils, within the first few years of leaving. In both cases they are largely too young to get locked away, assuming they ever get caught at all.

It's mindless stuff that is really soul destroying for the staff who work there.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 6, 2022)

If it is kids and they are caught, the parents should pay for the repairs


----------



## Dando (Dec 6, 2022)

bobmac said:



			If it is kids and they are caught, the parents should pay for the repairs
		
Click to expand...

make the kids do double RE as punishment


----------



## bobmac (Dec 6, 2022)

Confiscate their mobile phones, change the wifi password, make them do household chores/washing up etc.
They have to learn accountability 

''If you do this, this will happen''


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 6, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Confiscate their mobile phones, change the wifi password, make them do household chores/washing up etc.
They have to learn accountability 

''If you do this, this will happen''
		
Click to expand...

All ready for this Bob. If the kids annoy me and are naughty I can pause their wifi just for them and the wife and I are unaffected 

Can pause each kid separately aswell as to not punish them all


----------



## bobmac (Dec 6, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			All ready for this Bob. If the kids annoy me and are naughty I can pause their wifi just for them and the wife and I are unaffected

Can pause each kid separately aswell as to not punish them all
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Dec 6, 2022)

Slab said:



			After a bit over 2 years and about 4000 capsules my Nespresso machine is giving up the ghost, it wont dispense a full cup anymore and descaling it didn't work so its clearly blocked/worn out, so I unplugged it this morning pending attempting some major diy surgery on it... but its out of commission now  


Click to expand...

The heartening thing about this is that you had a go at repairing it.
Too many (young) people would have just binned it without a second thought.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 6, 2022)

When the entire top end of the coaching staff at your club is about to be assett stripped by England to dig the RFU out of a hole. These being the same coaching staff who have finally got the Tigers back on track after years of massive underperformance and failure. That said, you cannot help but wish good things for Sir Kev and the increase in profile associated with a move to England could massively boost is charity fund raising from already astronomic levels.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 6, 2022)

GB72 said:



			When the entire top end of the coaching staff at your club is about to be assett stripped by England to dig the RFU out of a hole. These being the same coaching staff who have finally got the Tigers back on track after years of massive underperformance and failure. That said, you cannot help but wish good things for Sir Kev and the increase in profile associated with a move to England could massively boost is charity fund raising from already astronomic levels.
		
Click to expand...

Happy for England (and Saints!!) if this does happen...looks likely.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Happy for England (and Saints!!) if this does happen...looks likely.
		
Click to expand...

Suppose Saints need all the help then can get to beat us

Just get hacked off that we lose early 2/3rds of our first team for the Autumn internationals and now we look like losing all of our top level coaches.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 6, 2022)

bobmac said:



			If it is kids and they are caught, the parents should pay for the repairs
		
Click to expand...

That sounds simple etc. But it is grossly unfair and wrong.
I have  known ( in a professional capacity) decent parents, who any reasonable child would have known were desirable parents, at their wits end because their child decided to be a scrote and was one. 
Imagine you were that parent. Nothing you are now allowed to do is going to influence the intelligent thug. He has worked out that all the cajoling, appeasing , modern pat a cake “remedies “ are what he can ignore. And his behaviour will be according to his whim.
Hence we’ve got these individuals - who need drastic action taken against them.
But don’t hold your breath!

OK , yes there are lousy parents out there as bad if not worse than their lousy kids.
But it is too easy to make then generalisation you made.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 6, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That sounds simple etc. But it is grossly unfair and wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree.
As a parent, you are responsible for the behaviour of your children, nobody else.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2022)

UPS
Seriously, give me Hermes/Evri any day of the week. 
Theyre just useless.
Got email confirmation yesterday of a parcel coming today
This morning had email confirmation of delivery.
Tried to track the parcel and it wanted me to download the App 
After many minutes of faffing around trying to get the info I gave up....
An hour later I got an email saying delivery would be tomorrow  - not that much of a pain but annoying nonetheless 
10 minutes ago I get an email saying the parcel has been delivered.
What? No knock or ring..I've been in.
Look outside and the parcel is just left in the middle of the drive.........
An absolute shower of rat poo.........


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 6, 2022)

bobmac said:



			I don't agree.
As a parent, you are responsible for the behaviour of your children, *nobody else*.
		
Click to expand...

Just one  last input on this.😀

You sure?

Come on, the children are responsible. Your thinking gives the scrote child all the excuse he needs… and uses!

There have been some awful things done by “children “….I’m sure you can recall some, as can everyone.  Are you blaming parents for that.?

I have known  14 yr old men, and 21 yr old children. Believe me, your generalisation is wrong.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 7, 2022)

Harry and Megan! Private jet to New York to collect a racial justice and mental health award! Get me a sick bucket!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Harry and Megan! Private jet to New York to collect a racial justice and mental health award! Get me a sick bucket! 

Click to expand...

Awww, leave them be. Theyre harassed by the press, and have a Netflix series and book to promote and need the press for that


----------



## Dando (Dec 7, 2022)

Mrs D again.

30 mins ago she asked my opinion on moving some wardrobes and making the box room into more of an office. i said that's a good idea.

she's just asked me again what i thought and followed it up with "it doesn't have to be done right now"

She's now moving a chest of drawers to make way for the double wardrobe.

Guess who'll be moving wardrobes later


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2022)

They've changed a setting on the system I use for work - basically taken a function away that I need to use now. When I ask what's going on, it's because some people were using it wrong. So rather than teach people they just take it away from everybody and now I have to suffer as a result of others' incompetence.


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2022)

Woodchip, again!!!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			Woodchip, again!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Work of the devil!


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Work of the devil!
		
Click to expand...

3 1/2 rooms down, 1 1/2 and the hall to go sigh


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 7, 2022)

fundy said:



			3 1/2 rooms down, 1 1/2 and the hall to go sigh
		
Click to expand...

When we moved here there was three rooms with Wood chip walls and artex ceilings. I removed all the plasterboard and started again 😂


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			When we moved here there was three rooms with Wood chip walls and artex ceilings. I removed all the plasterboard and started again 😂
		
Click to expand...

If they had been boarded we wouldve done the same!!! Overboarded the room that had Artex in, but all the woodchips having to come off, then be reskimmed


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2022)

Why is it, given all around us know we have builders in at the moment, that one neighbour in particular parks outside our house when there is plenty of room elsewhere.  When the guys turn up in the morning in their cars and vans and they need somewhere close to unload or if a truck is turning up to unload building materials, I can move my car from in front of the house, but I can’t move a neighbour’s.

Actually I know why he does it…because it’s easy to park outside our house rather than having to park in a space between cars.  But tonight there was bags of room elsewhere and very closeby.

Ho hum.  I’ll just have to say a wee prayer for him…that he might see the error of his ways and change them - but I am not holding my breath 🙄


----------



## drdel (Dec 7, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Awww, leave them be. Theyre harassed by the press, and have a Netflix series and book to promote and need the press for that

Click to expand...

And they have a film of Katie Price to prove "it's intrusive and racist" for themselves !!!


----------



## Red devil (Dec 8, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Morons who make up our society.

Last week the primary school my wife works at had a load of windows smashed overnight. They got replaced yesterday and guess what, they all got smashed again last night.
		
Click to expand...

And it has to come out of a budget that's tight enough as it is. Despicable behaviour.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 8, 2022)

Amazon Music, we get it through Prime, but they’ve really messed it up, you can’t choose songs, only skip 6 songs every 6 hours.
Going to need a new music platform.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Amazon Music, we get it through Prime, but they’ve really messed it up, you can’t choose songs, only skip 6 songs every 6 hours.
Going to need a new music platform.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's the non-Premium version? Similar with Spotify but once you pay the tenner a month you can listen to anything you want.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Amazon Music, we get it through Prime, but they’ve really messed it up, you can’t choose songs, only skip 6 songs every 6 hours.
Going to need a new music platform.
		
Click to expand...

Hasn’t it always been like that for the free version?


----------



## RichA (Dec 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Hasn’t it always been like that for the free version?
		
Click to expand...

No. You used to be able to download and play most stuff with a Prime membership. It changed a few years ago, I think.


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2022)

RichA said:



			No. You used to be able to download and play most stuff with a Prime membership. It changed a few years ago, I think.
		
Click to expand...


You were able to until a few mths ago when they announced access to even more songs for prime members as a supposed upgrade, then removed all the functionality at the same time!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Hasn’t it always been like that for the free version?
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed it to be honest, I normally just shuffle my playlists, it’s a crock of crap now though.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Surely that's the non-Premium version? Similar with Spotify but once you pay the tenner a month you can listen to anything you want.
		
Click to expand...

Is Spotify any good?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Is Spotify any good?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what to tell you, you pay your £10 a month and you can listen to any album, any podcast pretty much, or stick on a 6-hour playlist of only 80s or 90s or whatever somebody has created. It is what it is. I used to just download music as and when, but it's handy not having to anymore, especially as I no longer use my laptop for anything really. The only problem for me is having too much choice and not knowing what to put on! I used to just browse my downloaded music and pick something that caught my eye, but you can't really do that when you have literally every artist and album in the world to pick from.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Is Spotify any good?
		
Click to expand...

I have spotify and love it. Easy to set up playlists, never been unable to find a song I was looking for and at the end of the year they send a really cool report on everything you have listened to and put it in a playlist if you want. Also get daily suggested playlist based on what you listen to. Also good for podcasts. Set mine up through my Alexa account and have music all round the house. Also works in the car through android auto and car play.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Is Spotify any good?
		
Click to expand...

Forgot to add, when I signed up to it they were doing first 3 months for free so you can trial it out and then cancel if you find you didn't use it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 8, 2022)

Just had an email from Just Stop Oil asking for Support!! Unsubscribe!


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Just had an email from Just Stop Oil asking for Support!! Unsubscribe!
		
Click to expand...

are you donating to the poor train drivers instead?


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Is Spotify any good?
		
Click to expand...

great for punters, terrible for artists.

if you've got Amazon Prime, they have just upgraded their music app. It used to have 1 million songs, it now has 17 million. It's free to Prime subscribers.


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			great for punters, terrible for artists.

if you've got Amazon Prime, they have just upgraded their music app. It used to have 1 million songs, it now has 17 million. It's free to Prime subscribers.
		
Click to expand...


and weve gone full circle


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know what to tell you, you pay your £10 a month and you can listen to any album, any podcast pretty much, or stick on a 6-hour playlist of only 80s or 90s or whatever somebody has created. It is what it is. I used to just download music as and when, but it's handy not having to anymore, especially as I no longer use my laptop for anything really. The only problem for me is having too much choice and not knowing what to put on! I used to just browse my downloaded music and pick something that caught my eye, but you can't really do that when you have literally every artist and album in the world to pick from. 

Click to expand...

Imagine if you *did* know what to tell him 😋😘


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 8, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Imagine if you *did* know what to tell him 😋😘
		
Click to expand...

🤯


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Imagine if you *did* know what to tell him 😋😘
		
Click to expand...

The point was I can't tell him if it's good or not, that's up to him if he thinks £10 a month to listen to anything you want is good.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 8, 2022)

fundy said:



			and weve gone full circle 

Click to expand...

sorry, didn't read the whole thread, so was unaware the OP had tried Amazon Music!


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2022)

guess who's just moved a wardrobe from one bedroom into another one to then have to move it back across the room to where it was originally about 6 months ago


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2022)

Both the Missus and The Boy have a flu-like bug ( not "it") and they're both coughing and spluttering 25 hours a day..
They both have temperatures so the heating is off to try to keep them cool...
It means I'm sitting here wearing virtually every piece of clothing I possess to try to not freeze my nads off ...waiting for the inevitable symptoms to begin....
Just loving life today


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			guess who's just moved a wardrobe from one bedroom into another one to then have to move it back across the room to where it was originally about 6 months ago
		
Click to expand...

With your regular posting on here I have such an image of a George & Mildred, plus kids, type 70's sitcom going on in your house. It might not be funny to live through but it makes the rest of us chuckle


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			With your regular posting on here I have such an image of a George & Mildred, plus kids, type 70's sitcom going on in your house. It might not be funny to live through but it makes the rest of us chuckle 

Click to expand...

she's a nightmare.

if we get new plants for the garden i get her to put them where she wants them and i dig the hole. I can guarantee that within a few weeks she wants it moved


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Is Spotify any good?
		
Click to expand...

I’d say so. If you listen to a lot of music it’s a bargain really.

This year I’ve I’ve listened to hundreds of hours of music and podcasts. 

I have a duo account I share with my daughter and she’s used it more than I have. It’s also given her access to music she’d probably never have listened to otherwise.

In terms of calf or money. It’s well worth it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			guess who's just moved a wardrobe from one bedroom into another one to then have to move it back across the room to where it was originally about 6 months ago
		
Click to expand...

Are we married to the same woman? Mrs Colch's nickname is Pickfords because if we're not moving house she's moving furniture.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2022)

Excel on my work laptop. Open the document, fine. Type some information in, all good. Try and change the font size of one cell or make it bold? Aaaaaand it's frozen for the next 3 minutes. Every time.


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Excel on my work laptop. Open the document, fine. Type some information in, all good. Try and change the font size of one cell or make it bold? Aaaaaand it's frozen for the next 3 minutes. Every time.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried turning it off and back on again?


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Are we married to the same woman? Mrs Colch's nickname is Pickfords because if we're not moving house she's moving furniture.
		
Click to expand...

Can i recomend castors, glides or similar on the furniture base/feet. Talking from experience lol


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			Have you tried turning it off and back on again?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it goes off every time I finish work and back on when I start the next morning!


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, it goes off every time I finish work and back on when I start the next morning!
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried NOT turning it off?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			she's a nightmare.

if we get new plants for the garden i get her to put them where she wants them and i dig the hole. I can guarantee that within a few weeks she wants it moved
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried offering her the tools needed to do it?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2022)

Snow


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Snow 

Click to expand...

Don’t eat the yellow snow


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			Don’t eat the yellow snow
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, learned the hard way


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 8, 2022)

Know all customers who dismiss your advice then when the inevitable happens, they get all arsey because i wont drop what im doing to assist them.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 8, 2022)

Harry and Megan is a great piece of filmaking - can't wait for the last 3 episodes


----------



## yandabrown (Dec 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, it goes off every time I finish work and back on when I start the next morning!
		
Click to expand...

From: https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/excel/excel-freezes-when-formatting-cells/m-p/1712978 
This may sound ridiculously simple, but try to change your default printer to PDF. I have suffered from the same problem and this helped instantly


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 8, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Harry and Megan is a great piece of filmaking - can't wait for the last 3 episodes
		
Click to expand...

Surely Just another documentary about millionaires reinventing themselves in an attempt to stay relevant?

Markle and Windsors attempt to publicly cancel out their respective families and running away because their feelings are hurt, instead of working it out away from the cameras is aggrandisement writ large! 

Managing conflict is a skill that has been lost by a lot of Millennials.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 9, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			From: https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/excel/excel-freezes-when-formatting-cells/m-p/1712978
This may sound ridiculously simple, but try to change your default printer to PDF. I have suffered from the same problem and this helped instantly
		
Click to expand...

 That's random. I'll give it a go Monday as I'm off today.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 9, 2022)

The Chelmsford letting agents who manage the house my daughter and her husband have just moved into. No heating or hot water since they moved in ( a week now) and after ordering the wrong part, the boiler chap how says he has it but cant return untill next Thursday, so that would be 2 weeks without heating and hot water at this time of year.
Bluddy useless.


----------



## Newtonuti (Dec 9, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The Chelmsford letting agents who manage the house my daughter and her husband have just moved into. No heating or hot water since they moved in ( a week now) and after ordering the wrong part, the boiler chap how says he has it but cant return untill next Thursday, so that would be 2 weeks without heating and hot water at this time of year.
Bluddy useless.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus christ! Could they not ring their own gas engineer then invoice it to the letting agency?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 9, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The Chelmsford letting agents who manage the house my daughter and her husband have just moved into. No heating or hot water since they moved in ( a week now) and after ordering the wrong part, the boiler chap how says he has it but cant return untill next Thursday, so that would be 2 weeks without heating and hot water at this time of year.Bluddy useless.
		
Click to expand...

That's disgusting anytime but even worse at this time of year . Ofc they won't let you sort yourself and bill them because it has to be done cheap.

My friend her house my god. Roof leaks into her daughter's room. The landlord made the roofer patch it even tho he said repair (last year) now roofer has said no it has to be replaced 

Landlord refuses to use another roofer so it's February to fix it .....

In this weather?

It's disgusting

Oh and ofc kick up too much of a fuss and the landlord will just find fault to kick them out .. no fault evictions and all that ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2022)

Political discussion back under the radar in disguise


----------



## fundy (Dec 9, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Political discussion back under the radar in disguise
		
Click to expand...

not much of a disguise lol


----------



## Imurg (Dec 9, 2022)

No matter which side of the fence you're on,  or even if you're on it, there are far more important things going on in the world than Harry and Meghan......


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			No matter which side of the fence you're on,  or even if you're on it, there are far more important things going on in the world than Harry and Meghan......
		
Click to expand...

There are indeed.

It’s surprising how many of the people who don’t like them or are annoyed by them, seem obsessed by them. I couldn’t care less, so I won’t watch their documentary or read stories about them. Yet there are load of people who don’t like them frothing at the gills after watching it? Very odd behaviour.

I’m sure there are a few on here who couldn’t wait to watch it to be outraged.


----------



## Dando (Dec 9, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			There are indeed.

It’s surprising how many of the people who don’t like them or are annoyed by them, seem obsessed by them. I couldn’t care less, so I won’t watch their documentary or read stories about them. Yet there are load of people who don’t like them frothing at the gills after watching it? Very odd behaviour.

I’m sure there are a few on here who couldn’t wait to watch it to be outraged.
		
Click to expand...

I bet Pies Moran watched it and was getting angrier and angrier every second


----------



## Imurg (Dec 9, 2022)

Just received my 4th "call" this week from some company or other that don't mention their name..
Its a recorded message saying I've just missed a call but don't worry, we'll call you back another time.
Trouble is I haven't missed it..the phone didn't ring...just went straight to voicemail. 4 times. No incoming call logged
So the number doesn't ping up so I can't block it...
What a pointless waste of time.....
Proper PITA......


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			I bet @PNWokingham  watched it and was getting angrier and angrier every second
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you 😂

#JustBanter


----------



## Asian Dawn (Dec 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			No matter which side of the fence you're on,  or even if you're on it, there are far more important things going on in the world than Harry and Meghan......
		
Click to expand...

Defurring my kettle.  Watching the paint dry in my bathroom.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 9, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:



			Defurring my kettle.  Watching the paint dry in my bathroom.
		
Click to expand...

Write a book on those two topics and contact Netflix - you will get my attention more than H&M do.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just received my 4th "call" this week from some company or other that don't mention their name..
Its a recorded message saying I've just missed a call but don't worry, we'll call you back another time.
Trouble is I haven't missed it..the phone didn't ring...just went straight to voicemail. 4 times. No incoming call logged
So the number doesn't ping up so I can't block it...
What a pointless waste of time.....
Proper PITA......
		
Click to expand...

That should be illegal . Disgusting practice


----------



## fundy (Dec 9, 2022)

Tradesmen who dont turn up when promised to fix their own errors!


----------



## Dando (Dec 9, 2022)

People who don’t answer the phone.

Tried calling someone 4 times today and they’re too lazy to get off their backsides


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Political discussion back under the radar in disguise
		
Click to expand...

Sorry…confused…What’s political about expressing concerns around the way some landlords treat their tenants, and that evictions can happen rather easily.  Many good landlords will say that it is very irritating that they all get tarred by the same brush due to the awful behaviour of the irresponsible and heartless landlords.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What’s political about expressing concerns around the way some landlords treat their tenants, and that evictions can happen rather easily.  Many good landlords will say that it is very irritating that they all get tarred by the same brush due to the awful behaviour of the irresponsible and heartless landlords.
		
Click to expand...

What are you dribbling on about 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What are you dribbling on about 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Sorry…Thought you were commenting on the post about the landlord issue post and reply #35684.  Apologies for my confusion as to what you were referring to.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 9, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			There are indeed.

It’s surprising how many of the people who don’t like them or are annoyed by them, seem obsessed by them. I couldn’t care less, so I won’t watch their documentary or read stories about them. Yet there are load of people who don’t like them frothing at the gills after watching it? Very odd behaviour.

I’m sure there are a few on here who couldn’t wait to watch it to be outraged.
		
Click to expand...

Shame a few of those couldn't open their eyes a bit .. it's a very interesting story, not been a fan of them but I wouldn't swap places 

Good luck to them


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			No matter which side of the fence you're on,  or even if you're on it, there are far more important things going on in the world than Harry and Meghan......
		
Click to expand...

She is REALLY hard done by tho,bless her. 
And Harry’s really worried about her & doesn’t want her to be subjected to the same publicity as his mum.

Netflix: fancy doing a documentary for $100b

Harry: yeah go on then


----------



## drdel (Dec 9, 2022)

Royal Mail wanting everyone to post early. Fair enough but the Post Offices around here have  had no stamps for the last few day due to unprecedented demand.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 10, 2022)

The missus getting a speeding ticket in my car. And then the royal mail strikes/delays meaning that both my NIP and reminder got delivered on the same day... over 30 days since they were originally sent and outside the 28 days for response.


----------



## Newtonuti (Dec 10, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			The missus getting a speeding ticket in my car. And then the royal mail strikes/delays meaning that both my NIP and reminder got delivered on the same day... over 30 days since they were originally sent and outside the 28 days for response.
		
Click to expand...

Give em a ring and they should be ok.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Dec 10, 2022)

Snow


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 10, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			The missus getting a speeding ticket in my car. And then the royal mail strikes/delays meaning that both my NIP and reminder got delivered on the same day... over 30 days since they were originally sent and outside the 28 days for response.
		
Click to expand...

Googled this.   Worth looking into?  Any experts.?

“”
The NIP must be served on the registered keeper within *14 days* of the offence. Service can be done by first class post, recorded delivery or by hand delivery. A failure to comply with the 14 day time limit is usually fatal to the prosecution case.””


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 10, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Googled this. Worth looking into? Any experts.?







“”



The NIP must be served on the registered keeper within 14 days of the offence. Service can be done by first class post, recorded delivery or by hand delivery. A failure to comply with the 14 day time limit is usually fatal to the prosecution case.””
		
Click to expand...

I'll not stake my pension on it, but I think if the notice is actually dated within 14 days of the offence it is counted as served within 14 days  (provided it has a first class stamp on it ...) Don't think that the failure of Royal Mail to deliver on schedule counts.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 10, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			I'll not stake my pension on it, but I think if the notice is actually dated within 14 days of the offence it is counted as served within 14 days  (provided it has a first class stamp on it ...) Don't think that the failure of Royal Mail to deliver on schedule counts.
		
Click to expand...

Otherwise everyone would say they didn't get it.....


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Otherwise everyone would say they didn't get it.....
		
Click to expand...

Agree, but if the envelope shows a date well outside 14 days?
This is 30 days after, isn’t it?
Ifvan office puts a date on it, it could be days before it leaves?
Just saying.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 11, 2022)

Parents dragging their little darlings along the pavements on sledges, making the snow nice and compacted when it freezes over tonight. Should be great fun trying to walk on it tomorrow


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2022)

Looks like we've had an inch of snow in the back garden...
We haven't...it's 5 nights worth of frost that hasn't thawed....


----------



## Pants (Dec 11, 2022)

Was meant to be teeing off here earlier


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 11, 2022)

Buying three different brands of non aerosol screen de-icer for all to leak all over your *infraction* hands!


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 11, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Parents dragging their little darlings along the pavements on sledges, making the snow nice and compacted when it freezes over tonight. Should be great fun trying to walk on it tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Comedy gold😊😊😊😊


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Buying three different brands of non aerosol screen de-icer for all to leak all over your *infraction* hands!
		
Click to expand...

I find a kettle of hot water works every time.
Been doing this for over 45 years and have NEVER had a cracked windscreen.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 11, 2022)

Slime said:



			I find a kettle of hot water works every time.
Been doing this for over 45 years and have NEVER had a cracked windscreen.
		
Click to expand...

Seen one pop which had the tiniest of chips.  No ta


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 11, 2022)

Just put an old beach towel on your windscreen, if it’s long enough, shut it in the doors

In the morning, just peel it off 

Simples 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2022)

Slime said:



			I find a kettle of hot water works every time.
Been doing this for over 45 years and have NEVER had a cracked windscreen.
		
Click to expand...

I heard tepid water was fine and so use that. No risk of windscreen cracking and it does the same job. It's bold to use boiling water.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 11, 2022)

The only problem with water is it pretty much refreezes straight away


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Dec 11, 2022)

Get a decent scraper, kills 2 birds with 1 stone, gets the ice off and warms you up at the same time, win win


----------



## RichA (Dec 11, 2022)

We've had a couple of these for years... https://www.swedishicescraper.se/


Never needed to use any sprays or covers.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 11, 2022)

Slime said:



			I find a kettle of hot water works every time.
Been doing this for over 45 years and have NEVER had a cracked windscreen.
		
Click to expand...

I've read rather than risk it. Boil the kettle. Pour into a freezer bag, half fill with cold water first. So it's medium heat and rub over the screen 

Gently defrosts rather than harsh


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I heard tepid water was fine and so use that. No risk of windscreen cracking and it does the same job. It's bold to use boiling water.
		
Click to expand...

I never use boiling water, I let it cool for a couple of minutes first.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 11, 2022)

Just use what's left in the kettle after making the tea. By the time you've drunk the tea, the water will still be warm enough for defrosting purposes.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2022)

Amazon, seemingly, delivering 4 parcels to somewhere other than where they were supposed to.
Emails saying " handed to resident " which they most certainly weren't.
I understand these guys are rushed off their feet but he had 4 chances to get it right and blew it.....
Bunch of mindless jerks.......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			The only problem with water is it pretty much refreezes straight away
		
Click to expand...

I set the engine running, leave about 2 minutes to get the heaters going a little, pour on the water and then use the scraper straight away whilst the ice has dissolved. Ideally then swish the wiper blades to remove the water. It's hugely effective. If you just pour the water and do nothing then you are right, it will refreeze.

Even if a little freezes you have still broken the back of it.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 11, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Buying three different brands of non aerosol screen de-icer for all to leak all over your *infraction* hands!
		
Click to expand...

 I have been using COLD water for absolutely years. I only keep the de-icer in the car for when it freezes over away from home.

Mind you I have to be careful walking on the drive as the water becomes ice.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 11, 2022)

RichA said:



			We've had a couple of these for years... https://www.swedishicescraper.se/
View attachment 45534

Never needed to use any sprays or covers.
		
Click to expand...

  We only get English ice here.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Amazon, seemingly, delivering 4 parcels to somewhere other than where they were supposed to.
Emails saying " handed to resident " which they most certainly weren't.
I understand these guys are rushed off their feet but he had 4 chances to get it right and blew it.....
Bunch of mindless jerks.......
		
Click to expand...

That's one of my pet hates. When it's handed to Paul or resident when it's left in our safe place 

Just click the correct option don't lie


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2022)

Saw a guy shoplifting in M&S earlier. A middle-aged chap stuffing cashmere jumpers into his bag and walked straight out. The alarm went off, but I looked around for a security guard and didn't see one at all. Ten minutes later the feller was back grabbing more of them! We went and told a guy who works there, but he basically brushed it off as "not much we can do but thanks for letting us know" and mumbled something about telling the manager. Are all their security off for Christmas? What sort of attitude is that? Just let people nick whatever they want then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Saw a guy shoplifting in M&S earlier. A middle-aged chap stuffing cashmere jumpers into his bag and walked straight out. The alarm went off, but I looked around for a security guard and didn't see one at all. Ten minutes later the feller was back grabbing more of them! We went and told a guy who works there, but he basically brushed it off as "not much we can do but thanks for letting us know" and mumbled something about telling the manager. Are all their security off for Christmas? What sort of attitude is that? Just let people nick whatever they want then. 

Click to expand...

The problem is what could potentially happen if they try to do something ? The guy could react towards them and bigger issues could occur. It’s better to be safe - the company will cover any loses etc


----------



## BrianM (Dec 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Saw a guy shoplifting in M&S earlier. A middle-aged chap stuffing cashmere jumpers into his bag and walked straight out. The alarm went off, but I looked around for a security guard and didn't see one at all. Ten minutes later the feller was back grabbing more of them! We went and told a guy who works there, but he basically brushed it off as "not much we can do but thanks for letting us know" and mumbled something about telling the manager. Are all their security off for Christmas? What sort of attitude is that? Just let people nick whatever they want then. 

Click to expand...

What sizes have you got 🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem is what could potentially happen if they try to do something ? The guy could react towards them and bigger issues could occur. It’s better to be safe - the company will cover any loses etc
		
Click to expand...

So he should be allowed to shoplift whatever he wants as long as no one gets hurt? I don't really understand.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2022)

BrianM said:



			What sizes have you got 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

They didn't have my bloody size when I looked at them, didn't take long to work out why!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			So he should be allowed to shoplift whatever he wants as long as no one gets hurt? I don't really understand.
		
Click to expand...

What do you expect the staff to do if they don’t have security?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What do you expect the staff to do if they don’t have security?
		
Click to expand...

I mean, that was obviously my irritation. Why wouldn't you have any security? When I told someone about it I thought they might say cheers we'll get someone on the lookout for him, check the CCTV, anything. He couldn't have cared less though.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Saw a guy shoplifting in M&S earlier. A middle-aged chap stuffing cashmere jumpers into his bag and walked straight out. The alarm went off, but I looked around for a security guard and didn't see one at all. Ten minutes later the feller was back grabbing more of them! We went and told a guy who works there, but he basically brushed it off as "not much we can do but thanks for letting us know" and mumbled something about telling the manager. Are all their security off for Christmas? What sort of attitude is that? Just let people nick whatever they want then. 

Click to expand...

Jesus!  This Country🙄


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Saw a guy shoplifting in M&S earlier. A middle-aged chap stuffing cashmere jumpers into his bag and walked straight out. The alarm went off, but I looked around for a security guard and didn't see one at all. Ten minutes later the feller was back grabbing more of them! We went and told a guy who works there, but he basically brushed it off as "not much we can do but thanks for letting us know" and mumbled something about telling the manager. Are all their security off for Christmas? What sort of attitude is that? Just let people nick whatever they want then. 

Click to expand...

In the week I was working in one of the rougher parts of Bow by some railway arches, rough but only a few hundred meters from Bow Police station and Thames Magistrate Court. 
As I’m parked up doing some work on the phone I saw some scrote with his hoodie up go up to a car and start taking the number plates off. I thought bit small fry for 999 so I called 101. I was on hold for 13 minutes before he walked off having done it to three cars…I just hung up! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Amazon, seemingly, delivering 4 parcels to somewhere other than where they were supposed to.
Emails saying " handed to resident " which they most certainly weren't.
I understand these guys are rushed off their feet but he had 4 chances to get it right and blew it.....
Bunch of mindless jerks.......
		
Click to expand...

Delivered 2 doors up ......and they were out.
They've just got home and bought them round...left on doorstep not handed to resident...


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 11, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			The only problem with water is it pretty much refreezes straight away
		
Click to expand...

I rowed yesterday in -5 and was amazed how the looms and riggers were covered in ice after about 20 minutes. By the time we got the boat off the water and back in the boathouse it too was covered in ice.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 11, 2022)

My right ear has been blocked for about a week now, nothing seems to be shifting it 

Wonder what the Dr will say when I call in the morning.. I have an appointment in January for something else , prob be quicker to wait until then!

Has its bonuses .. can turn a deaf ear


----------



## chellie (Dec 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			My right ear has been blocked for about a week now, nothing seems to be shifting it

Wonder what the Dr will say when I call in the morning.. I have an appointment in January for something else , prob be quicker to wait until then!

Has its bonuses .. can turn a deaf ear
		
Click to expand...

Syringing no longer offered by doctors round here. Paying for private microsuction only way.


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem is what could potentially happen if they try to do something ? The guy could react towards them and bigger issues could occur. It’s better to be safe - the company will cover any loses etc
		
Click to expand...

What!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 11, 2022)

It’s ear wax

Get a pipette and stuck some olive oil in it for 10 minutes a day

That’ll soften it up 👍

I have an ear wax tool 😎 oh yes


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 11, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’s ear wax

Get a pipette and stuck some olive oil in it for 10 minutes a day

That’ll soften it up 👍

I have an ear wax tool 😎 oh yes
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I got that, been 3 days on drops ATM 

Got a sucker thing. Made it bleed lol


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2022)

chellie said:



			Syringing no longer offered by doctors round here. Paying for private microsuction only way.
		
Click to expand...

And its worth every penny....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Yeah I got that, been 3 days on drops ATM

Got a sucker thing. Made it bleed lol
		
Click to expand...

Don't sucker it. Keep using the oil regularly, it will sort it out on its own.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I mean, that was obviously my irritation. Why wouldn't you have any security? When I told someone about it I thought they might say cheers we'll get someone on the lookout for him, check the CCTV, anything. He couldn't have cared less though.
		
Click to expand...

Not every shop has security- our local M&S doesn’t have one , nor any of the shops in that retail park - Morrisons and Tescos do , if there aren’t many high value items then they won’t have security



dewsweeper said:



			What!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just the way of the world now - the shop assistant isn’t paid to tackle a shoplifter who could be carrying a knife etc - is it worth the risk to them now ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not every shop has security- our local M&S doesn’t have one , nor any of the shops in that retail park - Morrisons and Tescos do , if there aren’t many high value items then they won’t have security
		
Click to expand...

On the basis that if it costs £150 a day to employ a security body for 10 hours, then as long as they are nicking less than £150 quids worth of stuff then they are quids in

Just wrong and encourages nay,  rewards scummy behaviour

Bring back the stocks I say 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not every shop has security- our local M&S doesn’t have one , nor any of the shops in that retail park - Morrisons and Tescos do , if there aren’t many high value items then they won’t have security



Just the way of the world now - the shop assistant isn’t paid to tackle a shoplifter who could be carrying a knife etc - is it worth the risk to them now ?
		
Click to expand...

It's a three story M&S in a shopping centre, I find it surprising that they don't have security. They have security alarms that go off for apparently no reason I guess if there's nobody to react to it.



PhilTheFragger said:



			On the basis that if it costs £150 a day to employ a security body for 10 hours, then as long as they are nicking less than £150 quids worth of stuff then they are quids in

Just wrong and encourages nay,  rewards scummy behaviour

Bring back the stocks I say 👍
		
Click to expand...

Cashmere jumpers were 100 quid and he made off with at least four of them - and no doubt he made a lot more trips than the two we saw.


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not every shop has security- our local M&S doesn’t have one , nor any of the shops in that retail park - Morrisons and Tescos do , if there aren’t many high value items then they won’t have security



Just the way of the world now - the shop assistant isn’t paid to tackle a shoplifter who could be carrying a knife etc - is ith worth the risk to them now ?
		
Click to expand...

Not my World! 
You're condoning criminality, not what I would have expected from you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2022)

dewsweeper said:



			Not my World!
You're condoning criminality, not what I would have expected from you.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I’m confused but where did I condone any sort of criminality 🤷‍♂️

just highlighting why shop assistants don’t try and tackle a shop lifter because of the potential dangers and harm that it could cause them


----------



## chrisd (Dec 11, 2022)

dewsweeper said:



			Not my World!
You're condoning criminality, not what I would have expected from you.
		
Click to expand...

Where on earth do you read that he's "condoning" criminality?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 11, 2022)

People who can't drive in snow. Well more people who don't at least adapt their driving style!

Taken me hour and half to get home , however last 5 miles I almost got hit twice 

Once at lights a driver decides they going to get in the gap in front of me and another car (safe distance and not enough room for their fiat 500. It's snowing!)

And just almost home I clocked a car going fast towards the road from side road .. so I slowed a bit...good job he rocked straight out because he couldn't stop!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I mean, that was obviously my irritation. Why wouldn't you have any security? When I told someone about it I thought they might say cheers we'll get someone on the lookout for him, check the CCTV, anything. He couldn't have cared less though.
		
Click to expand...

I mean I don't get why people are questioning your irritation .. thought that was a fate worse than death??


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 11, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			I have been using COLD water for absolutely years. I only keep the de-icer in the car for when it freezes over away from home.

Mind you I have to be careful walking on the drive as the water becomes ice.
		
Click to expand...

Open phone, open app and tell car to warm up and defrost the windows.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 11, 2022)

LadBaby.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Looks like we've had an inch of snow in the back garden...
We haven't...it's 5 nights worth of frost that hasn't thawed....
		
Click to expand...

Well..now we've had the inch of snow too.......


----------



## BrianM (Dec 12, 2022)

The temperatures have plummeted and I’ve got a long drive ahead 🤬


----------



## bobmac (Dec 12, 2022)

Not so much an irritation, more of a puzzlement 
I was out shopping yesterday (my car read -1 outside) and I lost count of people wearing shorts, especially the guy wearing the wooly hat. 
Is it me?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Not so much an irritation, more of a puzzlement
I was out shopping yesterday (my car read -1 outside) and I lost count of people wearing shorts, especially the guy wearing the wooly hat.
Is it me? 

Click to expand...

Regular sight here....hat, scarf, gloves, big coat.......and shorts.......me no unnerstann


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Saw a guy shoplifting in M&S earlier. A middle-aged chap stuffing cashmere jumpers into his bag and walked straight out. The alarm went off, but I looked around for a security guard and didn't see one at all. Ten minutes later the feller was back grabbing more of them! We went and told a guy who works there, but he basically brushed it off as "not much we can do but thanks for letting us know" and mumbled something about telling the manager. Are all their security off for Christmas? What sort of attitude is that? Just let people nick whatever they want then. 

Click to expand...

We went to the cinema a couple of months ago, and popped into Sainsbury’s Local on the way home. It was about 9.30 on a Friday, there was only 2 staff working, both teenagers, one on the till, one by the door. 

This bloke reaches past us to get some wash machine tablets. When he moved on, my missus said “he’s shoplifting’. Sure enough, he walked straight out the store without paying. 

I said to the young guy on the door about the shoplifter. He said ‘he does it regularly’. I asked if they would be phoning the police , given they knew who it was and it would be on the cctv. He said there is no point, they only come out if the value of the stolen goods is more than £250.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			We went to the cinema a couple of months ago, and popped into Sainsbury’s Local on the way home. It was about 9.30 on a Friday, there was only 2 staff working, both teenagers, one on the till, one by the door.

This bloke reaches past us to get some wash machine tablets. When he moved on, my missus said “he’s shoplifting’. Sure enough, he walked straight out the store without paying.

I said to the young guy on the door about the shoplifter. He said ‘he does it regularly’. I asked if they would be phoning the police , given they knew who it was and it would be on the cctv. He said there is no point, they only come out if the value of the stolen goods is more than £250.
		
Click to expand...

It's a sorry state of affairs isn't it? They used to say crime doesn't pay but I guess these days it does.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 12, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			We went to the cinema a couple of months ago, and popped into Sainsbury’s Local on the way home. It was about 9.30 on a Friday, there was only 2 staff working, both teenagers, one on the till, one by the door.

This bloke reaches past us to get some wash machine tablets. When he moved on, my missus said “he’s shoplifting’. Sure enough, he walked straight out the store without paying.

I said to the young guy on the door about the shoplifter. He said ‘he does it regularly’. I asked if they would be phoning the police , given they knew who it was and it would be on the cctv. He said there is no point, they only come out if the value of the stolen goods is more than £250.
		
Click to expand...

Give it a few months those dishwasher tablets will be worth £250


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 12, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Give it a few months those dishwasher tablets will be worth £250
		
Click to expand...

You’re not wrong, the way prices are shooting up is crazy. Popped to the supermarket for a few bits yesterday. A litre of own brand olive oil was £5.15. Last time I bought one (maybe 6 weeks ago) it was around £3.50. Hovis seeded loaf was £2.10.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 12, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Not so much an irritation, more of a puzzlement
I was out shopping yesterday (my car read -1 outside) and I lost count of people wearing shorts, especially the guy wearing the wooly hat.
Is it me? 

Click to expand...

What is it that is puzzling you?  The people wearing shorts or your sudden loss of ability in counting?  Was it a senior moment?


----------



## Dando (Dec 12, 2022)

my eldest asking if i can pick her up, drop her at work and get her when she finishes at 10pm as she doesn't want to drive in the snow as "its icy."

I guess the snow and ice disappears when i drive!


----------



## Pants (Dec 12, 2022)

In a way you should be thankful that she knows her limitations


----------



## bobmac (Dec 12, 2022)

Neilds said:



			What is it that is puzzling you?  The people wearing shorts or your sudden loss of ability in counting?  Was it a senior moment? 

Click to expand...

My reference to the temperature (-1) should be all you need to understand my meaning so I can only assume you are looking for an argument. Ignore list for you.


----------



## Whereditgo (Dec 12, 2022)

bobmac said:



			My reference to the temperature (-1) should be all you need to understand my meaning *so I can only assume you are looking for an argument*. Ignore list for you.
		
Click to expand...

Surely it was meant as a joke?


----------



## Neilds (Dec 12, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			Surely it was meant as a joke?
		
Click to expand...

As, I expect was Bob's comment


----------



## chellie (Dec 12, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Not so much an irritation, more of a puzzlement
I was out shopping yesterday (my car read -1 outside) and I lost count of people wearing shorts, especially the guy wearing the wooly hat.
Is it me? 

Click to expand...

No we've thought the same. Someone in shorts, t-shirt and flip flops the other day.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 12, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			Surely it was meant as a joke?
		
Click to expand...

The laughing emoji would suggest he was laughing at me not with me.
Imurg got the point without feeling the need for a sarcastic comment, shame Neilds didn't.
One less person to argue with which at my age is a bonus.


----------



## Whereditgo (Dec 12, 2022)

bobmac said:



			The laughing emoji would suggest he was laughing at me not with me.
Imurg got the point without feeling the need for a sarcastic comment, shame Neilds didn't.
One less person to argue with which at my age is a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

Interpretation then I guess........to me when someone adds a laughing emoji it shows the intent of the comment was humorous.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 12, 2022)

Neilds said:



			As, I expect was Bob's comment 

Click to expand...

Obviously not!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Not so much an irritation, more of a puzzlement
I was out shopping yesterday (my car read -1 outside) and I lost count of people wearing shorts, especially the guy wearing the wooly hat.
Is it me? 

Click to expand...

Yes🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2022)

Old age and the sudden susceptibility to the cold.  And having some  annoying little bugger wanting to be taken out for a walk.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2022)

Just been out in the car....spentn10 minutes clearing all the snow from it.. 
Seems it's legal to not have to do that now judging by the number of bell ends that don't bother.....
One driver of a big German car had a slit about 12 inches wide across his windscreen clear while every other window, bonnet and roof were covered....
I hope he crashes into a lamppost


----------



## IanM (Dec 12, 2022)

The price of logs/firewood this year!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 12, 2022)

bobmac said:



			The laughing emoji would suggest he was laughing at me not with me.
Imurg got the point without feeling the need for a sarcastic comment, shame Neilds didn't.
One less person to argue with which at my age is a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

Bob…..These emojis are a nightmare. Apart from not knowing what most mean, really, it is creating a new language for some. And it seems they are responsible for a lot of misunderstanding. 
E.g.  To me that laughing emoji means only something funny. I don’t see it as laughing at or with someone..I don’t see the differences between some similar emojis. 
As I say, a nightmare…
Just take the laughing one as meaning the whole thing is funny..
Too cold for aggro…eh?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 12, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Yes🤣
		
Click to expand...

Bloke out jogging had a rucksack on his back. However, he was naked from the waist up.!
Snow and ice all round.


----------



## fundy (Dec 12, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Bloke out jogging had a rucksack on his back. However, he was naked from the waist up.!
Snow and ice all round.
		
Click to expand...

seems popular lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602077935233556483


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Bob…..These emojis are a nightmare. Apart from not knowing what most mean, really, it is creating a new language for some. And it seems they are responsible for a lot of misunderstanding.
E.g.  To me that laughing emoji means only something funny. I don’t see it as laughing at or with someone..I don’t see the differences between some similar emojis.
As I say, a nightmare…
Just take the laughing one as meaning the whole thing is funny..
Too cold for aggro…eh?
		
Click to expand...

Have to say though in defence of emojis, for some reason I’m still struggling to sort my recycled phone (from my lad) as it does not make the emoji keyboard available for any form of texting…and what a nuisance…having to check and recheck every message I send to make sure that it can‘t be misinterpreted…🙄 (posted from my iPad, evidentially).


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 12, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Old age and the sudden susceptibility to the cold.  And having some  annoying little bugger wanting to be taken out for a walk.
		
Click to expand...

My irritation is the worst!
Was my birthday yesterday and woke up to no bloody heating or hot water!! To top it all I thought, we have the immersion heater so 
will at least have hot water.

Wrong, even that isn't working!!

British gas coming round on Wed 12-6, so much for emergency breakdown.
I questioned this and operator said that they were recruiting 3,000 engineers and apologised.
So StuC etc, if you want some extra work fill yer boots! 😂😀


----------



## fundy (Dec 12, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			My irritation is the worst!
Was my birthday yesterday and woke up to no bloody heating or hot water!! To top it all I thought, we have the immersion heater so
will at least have hot water.

Wrong, even that isn't working!!

British gas coming round on Wed 12-6, so much for emergency breakdown.
I questioned this and operator said that they were recruiting 3,000 engineers and apologised.
So StuC etc, if you want some extra work fill yer boots! 😂😀
		
Click to expand...

Our heating engineer was due first thing this morning to fix ours but couldnt get to us because of the snow  now trying to rearrange sigh but at least were not fully without. HOpe you get on well with the neighbours.........


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Have to say though in defence of emojis, for some reason I’m still struggling to sort my recycled phone (from my lad) as it does not make the emoji keyboard available for any form of texting…and what a nuisance…having to check and recheck every message I send to make sure that it can‘t be misinterpreted…🙄 (posted from my iPad, evidentially).
		
Click to expand...

Never use a monkey emoji, even though they can be cute, never use the aubergine. Stick to those two rules and I think you should be okay. I've survived this long without being cancelled by following this


----------



## Pants (Dec 12, 2022)

fundy said:



			seems popular lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602077935233556483

Click to expand...

What is really worrying about this that the driver was (one assumes) filming this on a mobile phone or similar.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 12, 2022)

The wife has spent most of today “tidying”. Which translates to moving stuff from one room to another. 
She’s piled loads of stuff up against the utility room door. All of which will need moving to take it either to the tip/recycling/garage/back where it was. 🙄


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2022)

People who respond to your carefully-written email with idiot-proof instructions and say "can you just call me to discuss". No, sod off and learn to read!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The wife has spent most of today “tidying”. Which translates to moving stuff from one room to another.
She’s piled loads of stuff up against the utility room door. All of which will need moving to take it either to the tip/recycling/garage/back where it was. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

God I hate the 'tidying' days. Guaranteed that something I'll need has just gone missing forever, I just don't know what it is yet.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 12, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Not so much an irritation, more of a puzzlement
I was out shopping yesterday (my car read -1 outside) and I lost count of people wearing shorts, especially the guy wearing the wooly hat.
Is it me? 

Click to expand...

Postmen all out on strike.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 12, 2022)

People charging grandparents and relatives for Christmas dinner! A recent survey of 2,000 Britons by Flora revealed that one in ten people will charge grandparents for their dinner on Christmas Day 

I know we are in tough times but charging money for Christmas seems plain wrong - far more acceptable if people helped on some of the cooking/ booze or even banding together with another family to pool resources etc

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1708296/christmas-dinner-charge-family-poll-spt

https://www.thesun.ie/news/9883244/brits-charge-gran-christmas-lunch-city-relatives/

https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/cost-of-living/families-charge-people-come-chrismas-25672777


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			People who respond to your carefully-written email with idiot-proof instructions and say "can you just call me to discuss". No, sod off and learn to read!
		
Click to expand...

I'm of the opinion that there is no such thing as "idiot-proof".......


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 12, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'm of the opinion that there is no such thing as "idiot-proof".......
		
Click to expand...

There is not. I have developed and delivered quite a bit of training material over the years. Literally click by click guides in some cases, and people still struggle to follow them.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 12, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			People charging grandparents and relatives for Christmas dinner! A recent survey of 2,000 Britons by Flora revealed that one in ten people will charge grandparents for their dinner on Christmas Day

I know we are in tough times but charging money for Christmas seems plain wrong - far more acceptable if people helped on some of the cooking/ booze or even banding together with another family to pool resources etc

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1708296/christmas-dinner-charge-family-poll-spt

https://www.thesun.ie/news/9883244/brits-charge-gran-christmas-lunch-city-relatives/

https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/cost-of-living/families-charge-people-come-chrismas-25672777

Click to expand...

I can’t imagine doing this, though we are fortunate enough that we’d be able to afford to feed everyone.

We do however circumnavigate the issue by never inviting anyone else round for Christmas dinner. 

When we have been to family gatherings over Christmas we always ask if the host would like us to make or bring anything. The cost of hosting Christmas dinner will be astronomical this year.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I can’t imagine doing this, though we are fortunate enough that we’d be able to afford to feed everyone.

We do however circumnavigate the issue by never inviting anyone else round for Christmas dinner.

When we have been to family gatherings over Christmas *we always ask if the host would like us to make or bring anything*. The cost of hosting Christmas dinner will be astronomical this year.
		
Click to expand...

Makes more sense. Charging people a fee seems mean-spirited, but asking people to each bring something makes it seem much nicer but achieves the same goal in a round about way.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Makes more sense. Charging people a fee seems mean-spirited, but asking people to each bring something makes it seem much nicer but achieves the same goal in a round about way.
		
Click to expand...

big difference as BIM said, i would always offer if going somewhere - but i would never ask anyne if hosting, but if they offer i may some bring a bottle etc


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Makes more sense. Charging people a fee seems mean-spirited, but asking people to each bring something makes it seem much nicer but achieves the same goal in a round about way.
		
Click to expand...

Depends if you are tight or not, we were invited to a friend's joint stag and hen party at their house, people brought all the booze, there were a few curled up sarnies and crisps on a table her mum had made, which tbh not many people touched.. they then has the cheek to go round asking for a £5 each for a whip round towards the cost of the food.. there must have been 60 to 70 people there, 10p each would have covered the cost tbh🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Depends if you are tight or not, we were invited to a friend's joint stag and hen party at their house, people brought all the booze, there were a few curled up sarnies and crisps on a table her mum had made, which tbh not many people touched.. they then has the cheek to go round asking for a £5 each for a whip round towards the cost of the food.. there must have been 60 to 70 people there, 10p each would have covered the cost tbh🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I'd have certainly not paid if I didn't eat any, plus you need to pre-warn people not hit them with the cost afterwards!

People just need to be honest this Christmas and say that they can't afford to host if that's the case. But if nobody can afford to host for everyone, then each person contributing a bit is the next best thing.


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2022)

Christmas carols.


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2022)

Choirs ....................................................... especially those singing Christmas carols.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2022)

The Coca Cola advert that seems to have hijacked the radio airwaves.


----------



## IanM (Dec 12, 2022)

Christmas. 

Winter in general


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 12, 2022)

Slime said:



			Choirs ....................................................... especially those singing Christmas carols.
		
Click to expand...

BAH HUMBUG! 😂


----------



## IanM (Dec 12, 2022)

The stuff folk will argue about on here!

Daft beggars, bet they even open boiled eggs from the wrong end


----------



## Wilson (Dec 12, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			There is not. I have developed and delivered quite a bit of training material over the years. Literally click by click guides in some cases, and people still struggle to follow them.
		
Click to expand...

We have loads that choose not to, when I flag this I'm quite often met with with, "not everyone is an IT expert", to which I reply that we don't need them to be, we just need them to be able to read.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2022)

Slime said:



			Choirs ....................................................... especially those singing Christmas carols.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest…what is it about a choir singing carols that irritates…just so I can feed back to our church choirmaster for next years Carols by Candlelight.  

Though given we had a full to overflowing church with about 150 attending at this years late yesterday afternoon, and much praise was afterwards given the way of the choir (despite my efforts at wrecking the bass part), I doubt we’ll change anything other than the carols we sing…just asking 😘


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out of interest…what is it about a choir singing carols that irritates…just so I can feed back to our church choirmaster for next years Carols by Candlelight. 

Though given we had a full to overflowing church with about 150 attending at this years late yesterday afternoon, and much praise was afterwards given the way of the choir (despite my efforts at wrecking the bass part), I doubt we’ll change anything other than the carols we sing…just asking 😘
		
Click to expand...

No need to give feedback to your choirmaster as I won't be attending. 
Whilst I fully appreciate that choirs can be very talented and bring much joy to many people, they don't to me.
I don't like the noise they make, simple as that, and there seems to be a lot of it at this time of year, understandably so.
I wouldn't dream of telling people not to participate, attend or enjoy them.
I just don't.
Maybe being an atheist has something to do with it, I just don't know.
But I do know that I find carols and choirs singing them very irritating.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2022)

Slime said:



			No need to give feedback to your choirmaster as I won't be attending. 
Whilst I fully appreciate that choirs can be very talented and bring much joy to many people, they don't to me.
I don't like the noise they make, simple as that, and there seems to be a lot of it at this time of year, understandably so.
I wouldn't dream of telling people not to participate, attend or enjoy them.
I just don't.
Maybe being an atheist has something to do with it, I just don't know.
But I do know that I find carols and choirs singing them very irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Ok…I can get that part of the irritation could be over-familiarity, both of some carols and every choir under the sun bashing them out - so this year one of our choir-only carols was the medieval Coventry Carol…sung acapella it is actually rather haunting - moving in both words and music.  We got some lovely feedback on it from many who had never heard it before, I’m not going to hold my breath, no pictures, just words and voices, and maybe, just maybe…😉


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 13, 2022)

This cold weather is becoming boring. Glad I’m not an Eskimo.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 13, 2022)

Threads where you can no longer work out who is arguing what, and why?


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 13, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			This cold weather is becoming boring. Glad I’m not an Eskimo.
		
Click to expand...

-8 when I left for the office this morning. So cold the can of de-icer had stopped working.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2022)

1. People who have no concept of the road conditions and driving as normal in icy foggy conditions- then act surprised when they can’t stop in time and slide into another car 

2. Miserable moaners who can’t find any joy in life


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 13, 2022)

IanM said:



			The stuff folk will argue about on here!

Daft beggars, bet they even open boiled eggs from the wrong end

Click to expand...

That is a dangerously political issue, as I read it.


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 13, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Threads where you can no longer work out who is arguing what, and why?
		
Click to expand...

If it helps I can supply a list of the forum arguers 🤣🤣 although to be fair they're easy to spot.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 13, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			If it helps I can supply a list of the forum arguers 🤣🤣 although to be fair they're easy to spot.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no they're not.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 13, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Oh no they're not.
		
Click to expand...

He's behind you!


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2022)

Double road closures in my area, meaning a hefty diversion.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ok…I can get that part of the irritation could be over-familiarity, both of some carols and every choir under the sun bashing them out - so this year one of our choir-only carols was the medieval Coventry Carol…sung acapella it is actually rather haunting - moving in both words and music.  We got some lovely feedback on it from many who had never heard it before, I’m not going to hold my breath, no pictures, just words and voices, and maybe, just maybe…😉







Click to expand...

Sorry SiLH but I'm with Slime on this one. I listened to the first 30 seconds of that and had to turn it off. I appreciate that some might like it but I'm not one of them. I didn't find it haunting or moving at all, I just found it boring and a bit . But each to their own, and I'm sure there are many people out there that do enjoy that sort of thing.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Dec 13, 2022)

"Steriod".


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ok…I can get that part of the irritation could be over-familiarity, both of some carols and every choir under the sun bashing them out - so this year one of our choir-only carols was the medieval Coventry Carol…sung acapella it is actually rather haunting - moving in both words and music.  We got some lovely feedback on it from many who had never heard it before, I’m not going to hold my breath, no pictures, just words and voices, and maybe, just maybe…😉







Click to expand...

I don't know whether I "like" this as an opposite of those who clearly dislike it.
I can really embrace this as being part of my historic culture, adds to my understanding of my culture.
Written hundreds of years ago and performed with ability and skill. Well worth listening to. 
I have no religion, but again, I embrace and understand the place religion has in the development of my country's culture. I find it important to do so.
Choral singing is a large part of my personal half-Welsh culture. 
Being uninterested in, disinterested in, or rejecting the culture of one's own country is a strange thing to me.
On the whole, I find this performance of this historic piece of music a good thing.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 13, 2022)

Royal Free Hospital parking. 
Car Park full. Corporation of London have closed the car parks on Hampstead Heath because of the snow and my usual plan C the Premier Inn is closed! No option but to park in a permit holders only bay and face the consequences. 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## GB72 (Dec 13, 2022)

Annual check up at doctors next week. 'Can you do my covid booster as well'. No, we are not doing them. OK where can i get one, nearst pharmacy offering them is 10 miles away. Nowhere in Grantham is offering them.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2022)

Getting a nosebleed out on my fatbike. Very frustrating, first decent snow headed out along the canal and it was pouring out, a guy walking his dog stopped me to see i was alright. Looked like I'd been shot in the face apparently. Guy gave me a tissue, but didn't help. Had to cut the rude short and head back. Bleed for a good hour and a half, got home covered in blood. Not had a bleed like thus every,  must have been the cold.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 13, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Annual check up at doctors next week. 'Can you do my covid booster as well'. No, we are not doing them. OK where can i get one, nearst pharmacy offering them is 10 miles away. Nowhere in Grantham is offering them.
		
Click to expand...

Annual check up?  Lucky you.  Want a Dr here, apply Online. Someone, or something,
decides if and when you’ll see or hear from one.
Two weeks telephone is about average I‘d guess.

Asking for an annual check up?  The word Zero comes to mind.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Annual check up at doctors next week. 'Can you do my covid booster as well'. No, we are not doing them. OK where can i get one, nearst pharmacy offering them is 10 miles away. Nowhere in Grantham is offering them.
		
Click to expand...

Wait..what?
You've got an appointment....???
At the Doctor's????


----------



## GB72 (Dec 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Wait..what?
You've got an appointment....???
At the Doctor's????
		
Click to expand...

I am on blood pressure meds and so they make me go in every 12 months.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 13, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Annual check up?  Lucky you.  Want a Dr here, apply Online. Someone, or something,
decides if and when you’ll see or hear from one.
Two weeks telephone is about average I‘d guess.

Asking for an annual check up?  The word Zero comes to mind.
		
Click to expand...


OK may be exagerating a little, it will be with a nurse at my doctor's. My doctor retired 3 years ago so now have no idea who my Doctor even is.


----------



## RichA (Dec 13, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Royal Free Hospital parking.
Car Park full. Corporation of London have closed the car parks on Hampstead Heath because of the snow and my usual plan C the Premier Inn is closed! No option but to park in a permit holders only bay and face the consequences. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Similar but different at Kings Mill in Mansfield. The one working barrier is broken most of the time. Costing £7 for my twice daily visits, half of which I spend getting drinks for people as there are so many patients and so few staff. If they go on strike the impact will be horrific. I couldn't do their job.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I am on blood pressure meds and so they make me go in every 12 months.
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you off.....you 50 year Old you....


----------



## Rooter (Dec 13, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I am on blood pressure meds and so they make me go in every 12 months.
		
Click to expand...

And I bet like my dad, when they call you in for an appointment, you don't want to be there. Traffic was probably rubbish, nowhere to park, then they are running 20 minutes late and there is a crying baby in the waiting room, You finally get called in, blood pressure checked...

Ooo it's a bit high...


----------



## GB72 (Dec 13, 2022)

Rooter said:



			And I bet like my dad, when they call you in for an appointment, you don't want to be there. Traffic was probably rubbish, nowhere to park, then they are running 20 minutes late and there is a crying baby in the waiting room, You finally get called in, blood pressure checked...

Ooo it's a bit high... 

Click to expand...

It never ceases to amaze me how I can get the first appointment in the morning and still go in 15 minutes later.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Getting a nosebleed out on my *fatbike*. Very frustrating, first decent snow headed out along the canal and it was pouring out, a guy walking his dog stopped me to see i was alright. Looked like I'd been shot in the face apparently. Guy gave me a tissue, but didn't help. Had to cut the rude short and head back. Bleed for a good hour and a half, got home covered in blood. Not had a bleed like thus every,  must have been the cold.
		
Click to expand...

I've now Googled what this is, but the first couple of times you mentioned it I thought it was some kind of exercise bike for losing weight. 

Sympathies on the nosebleed. I've not had any since I was a teenager, and I never knew what caused it then.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 13, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Getting a nosebleed out on my fatbike. Very frustrating, first decent snow headed out along the canal and it was pouring out, a guy walking his dog stopped me to see i was alright. Looked like I'd been shot in the face apparently. Guy gave me a tissue, but didn't help. Had to cut the rude short and head back. Bleed for a good hour and a half, got home covered in blood. Not had a bleed like thus every,  must have been the cold.
		
Click to expand...

You could be right about the cold. I was out at 7am with the dog, it was -5 (felt like -8),  I could feel the cold in my fillings!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			You could be right about the cold. I was out at 7am with the dog, it was -5 (felt like -8),  I could feel the cold in my fillings!
		
Click to expand...

It was-17 down the road this morning.😥
Even I had to agree to put the heating on today😂


----------



## nickjdavis (Dec 13, 2022)

I've had some blood tests done recently....took a while for the results to come through but that's by the by.

Whilst ringing up to get my results, during the 40 minute hold time (during which I moved 31 places in the queue before being answered) I learned that I could view my medical records and test results online. When I finally got through, I mentioned this to the "care assistant/triage person/person designed to do everything in their power to prevent me from actually seeing a doctor" and was told that I could either fill in a form at the surgery or I could go online to access the service.

When I got off the phone, I went online and sure enough...there was a form that I could complete......but I would need to print it off, fill it in with a traditional pen and and then hand deliver it to the surgery!!! This seemingly, is what passes for efficient use of technology here in darkest Suffolk.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 13, 2022)

RichA said:



			Similar but different at Kings Mill in Mansfield. The one working barrier is broken most of the time. Costing £7 for my twice daily visits, half of which I spend getting drinks for people as there are so many patients and so few staff. If they go on strike the impact will be horrific. I couldn't do their job.
		
Click to expand...

My tale ended happily, maybe the snow and ice kept the wardens away but returned to my car after 5 hours and no ticket! Unheard of in car hating Camden! 😁


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ok…I can get that part of the irritation could be over-familiarity, both of some carols and every choir under the sun bashing them out - so this year one of our choir-only carols was the medieval Coventry Carol…sung acapella it is actually rather haunting - moving in both words and music.  We got some lovely feedback on it from many who had never heard it before, I’m not going to hold my breath, no pictures, just words and voices, and maybe, just maybe…😉







Click to expand...

Sorry fella, I absolutely hated it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 13, 2022)

Only thing worse than adults singing Christmas carols, is kids singing Christmas carols.

But some people enjoy listening to them. So, each to their own.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 13, 2022)

Internet spelling police


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2022)

I don’t care which English club half the Croatian and Argentinian players have played for or currently play for.  It’s irrelevant.  So stop telling me (which they won’t) - tonight they play for Croatia and Argentina.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I don't know whether I "like" this as an opposite of those who clearly dislike it.
I can really embrace this as being part of my historic culture, adds to my understanding of my culture.
Written hundreds of years ago and performed with ability and skill. Well worth listening to.
I have no religion, but again, I embrace and understand the place religion has in the development of my country's culture. I find it important to do so.
Choral singing is a large part of my personal half-Welsh culture.
Being uninterested in, disinterested in, or rejecting the culture of one's own country is a strange thing to me.
On the whole, I find this performance of this historic piece of music a good thing.
		
Click to expand...

My point was simply that the music of many carols is often of significant ‘classical’ and as you say ‘historical’ merit in its own right…the music of many carols can be appreciated on their own merits.  So the almost Gregorian Chant nature of _The Coventry Carol_, or the beauty of Harold Darkes setting of _In the Bleak Midwinter_ (Christina Rossetti’s words are also beautiful poetry in their own right).


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2022)

Raynaud's syndrome.

My hand after a game of golf.
Absolutely dead and painless at this point ................................. but when the blood returns, WOWZERS!!!
For me, it can be as many as three fingers and not always the same three.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2022)

Slime said:



			Raynaud's syndrome.

My hand after a game of golf.
Absolutely dead and painless at this point ................................. but when the blood returns, WOWZERS!!!
For me, it can be as many as three fingers and not always the same three.

View attachment 45583

Click to expand...

Slow dave has this he takes medication for it. Have you tried that?


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Slow dave has this he takes medication for it. Have you tried that?
		
Click to expand...

No, 99% of the time it's my fingers so all I do is imitate a very fast windmill with the offending arm.
Centrifugal force then fills my empty fingers up, that's when it hurts.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2022)

Slime said:



			No, 99% of the time it's my fingers so all I do is imitate a very fast windmill with the offending arm.
Centrifugal force then fills my empty fingers up, that's when it hurts.
		
Click to expand...

We have quite a few GPs in our roll up and they are recommended  a drug for it
 He was always complaining he was cold even in summer,  he still fies but less so...😂 since he stated the treatment


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 13, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Slow dave has this he takes medication for it. Have you tried that?
		
Click to expand...

Viagra isn’t it? My SIL suffers with it badly. She always has a plentiful supply!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Viagra isn’t it? My SIL suffers with it badly. She always has a plentiful supply!
		
Click to expand...

He's already sexually frustrated, that wouldnt help.


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			We have quite a few GPs in our roll up and they are recommended  a drug for it
He was always complaining he was cold even in summer,  he still fies but less so...😂 since he stated the treatment
		
Click to expand...

Any idea what the medication is?


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 13, 2022)

Slime said:



			Any idea what the medication is?
		
Click to expand...

I was being serious about the viagra...

https://www.sruk.co.uk/raynauds/raynauds-treatments/sildenafil/

https://journals.lww.com/em-news/fu...fectively_treats_raynaud_s_phenomenon.35.aspx


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2022)

Slime said:



			Any idea what the medication is?
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember what it's called but will text him and ask


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 13, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I am on blood pressure meds and so they make me go in every 12 months.
		
Click to expand...

My doctor gets me to take my own blood pressure readings and text them to the surgery.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 14, 2022)

Cold number 4 this year. How many bluddy bugs are out there?????


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Cold number 4 this year. How many bluddy bugs are out there?????
		
Click to expand...

You have my sympathy. I'm up to 12 days with my current one. It's draining.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 14, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You have my sympathy. I'm up to 12 days with my current one. It's draining.
		
Click to expand...

I have a real howler at the moment. Just about to abandon my desk and head home to bed.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 14, 2022)

Slime said:



			Any idea what the medication is?
		
Click to expand...

Nifidipine, that might not be how you spell it


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 14, 2022)

Car insurance renewals 
Between mine and the wifes they have shot up £500 

No changes, just another years no claims added to the list .. excess has shot up from £50 to £150 .. 

Mental, even price websites cant make a difference either


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Car insurance renewals
Between mine and the wifes they have shot up £500

No changes, just another years no claims added to the list .. excess has shot up from £50 to £150 ..

Mental, even price websites cant make a difference either
		
Click to expand...

When have you looked, I used to do mine the day before, but was advised to do it 21 days before and since then always get it cheaper


----------



## GB72 (Dec 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Car insurance renewals
Between mine and the wifes they have shot up £500

No changes, just another years no claims added to the list .. excess has shot up from £50 to £150 ..

Mental, even price websites cant make a difference either
		
Click to expand...

Had exactly the same, big increase on both mine and my wife's policies and increaseds in excesses but no change in details or circumstances. Not much cheaper on other known insurers either.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2022)

Can't remember if I posted this when I quit work but changing the insurance from, literally, any driver with any form of licence to just me would have saved me 45 quid had I stayed with the bunch I was with...shopped around and saved myself over 270 quid....
Car insurance is a bloody con......I blame people who work in insurance.........no names mentioned.......... Dando...


----------



## Dando (Dec 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Can't remember if I posted this when I quit work but changing the insurance from, literally, any driver with any form of licence to just me would have saved me 45 quid had I stayed with the bunch I was with...shopped around and saved myself over 270 quid....
Car insurance is a bloody con......I blame people who work in insurance.........no names mentioned.......... Dando...
		
Click to expand...

i am so glad that i don't do motor insurance! i dread to think how much more crap i'd get on here, as it's bad enough being left-handed and in need of really strong glasses. 🥸


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 14, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Had exactly the same, big increase on both mine and my wife's policies and increaseds in excesses but no change in details or circumstances. Not much cheaper on other known insurers either.
		
Click to expand...

I would say im glad im not the only one but just shows how much we getting ripped off....

my car last year was £460, this year they want £760 and excess up from £50-150
wifes car was £620 they want £720. not such a dramatic increase but excess rised from £50-100 aswell 

taking the mick

price websites will do £644 for me and £680 for her

I mean 11 years no claims for me and 5 for the wife .. 

mental 

they could do lower (£500 each) with a telebox ..? do one


----------



## GB72 (Dec 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I would say im glad im not the only one but just shows how much we getting ripped off....

my car last year was £460, this year they want £760 and excess up from £50-150
wifes car was £620 they want £720. not such a dramatic increase but excess rised from £50-100 aswell

taking the mick

price websites will do £644 for me and £680 for her

I mean 11 years no claims for me and 5 for the wife ..

mental

they could do lower (£500 each) with a telebox ..? do one
		
Click to expand...

First time ever that i have called and they said there was no wiggle room on my plolicy at all either. OK my premium last year was stupid low but I thought the same deals were open to everyone and so I should not have got any beneft from being a new customer.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 14, 2022)

GB72 said:



			First time ever that i have called and they said there was no wiggle room on my plolicy at all either. OK my premium last year was stupid low but I thought the same deals were open to everyone and so I should not have got any beneft from being a new customer.
		
Click to expand...

I called and my wifes dropped down to £720 from £860! but no wiggle on mine 
even when I told them I can get it £650 elsewhere they said the computer wouldnt put it through

guess ill have to leave .. normally direct line been fantastic


----------



## GB72 (Dec 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I called and my wifes dropped down to £720 from £860! but no wiggle on mine
even when I told them I can get it £650 elsewhere they said the computer wouldnt put it through

guess ill have to leave .. normally direct line been fantastic
		
Click to expand...

Oh what a coincidence, I am with direct line as well. Exactly the same, some wiggle room on wife's policy but none on mine. Part of me thought it was because I had hit 50 and so was in a different underwriting bracket.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 14, 2022)

I found DL to be 100 quid more expensive than others.....went with Churchill in the end....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 14, 2022)

What on earth are you lot driving? Are your cars made of 24 carat gold with diamond headlights?

My renewal earlier this year was £193 for a Ford C-Max with 1 years no claims. I even got a £6 rebate when we moved house as the new place was cheaper for some reason even though it was only 200 yards down the same road. Was disappointed that it had gone up from £184 the previous year.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 14, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Oh what a coincidence, I am with direct line as well. Exactly the same, some wiggle room on wife's policy but none on mine. Part of me thought it was because I had hit 50 and so was in a different underwriting bracket.
		
Click to expand...

It's the same with everything .. call me cynical but when people kick up a fuss about new customers getting a better deal than them and now everyone is the same it always goes one way.. up for all..rather than before you could compare the market and smash your renewal to bits

Also noticed this year policy ends at 2355 not even 23:59 .. so technically insured for 5 mins lol


----------



## IanM (Dec 14, 2022)

We play Bideford Bay Pairs in July every year.  Might let it slide this year because of the cost of accommodation has gone bonkers!

Hope all these places stay empty next year as everyone clears off to the Med, or folk too skint to even go to Devon.


----------



## Piece (Dec 14, 2022)

Sky Q box is not 100% HDMI compatible with my new Denon AVR. Have to cold restart the Sky Q box most times. Known issue. May have to feed the Sky Q direct to the TV and use another port for the sound. 

This isn't looking good for my credibility with Mrs Piece as I said "the new AVR would make things far easier...".


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 14, 2022)

The scratchcard/Lottery adverts on the wireless, so bloody annoying it seemed like it was every 10minutes. I had to switch it off and stick a playlist on spotify on.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 14, 2022)

Awkward one, 

Was looking for a new pro, got recommended 1 of 2 guys working out same golf club, with an indoor sim..happy days 

Couldn't pick between the 2 so just went with who suited my timings 

1st attempt to book , they had to cancel as the SIM was busy, the system shouldn't have let me book, fair enough 

2nd attempt today cancelled due to my ear 

3rd attempt Friday he just cancelled due to the SIM having work done 

All fair enough 

But now it's awkward because the other guy is free at more suited times next week lol 

Would be rude to switch to him surely


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Awkward one,

Was looking for a new pro, got recommended 1 of 2 guys working out same golf club, with an indoor sim..happy days

Couldn't pick between the 2 so just went with who suited my timings

1st attempt to book , they had to cancel as the SIM was busy, the system shouldn't have let me book, fair enough

2nd attempt today cancelled due to my ear

3rd attempt Friday he just cancelled due to the SIM having work done

All fair enough

But now it's awkward because the other guy is free at more suited times next week lol

Would be rude to switch to him surely
		
Click to expand...

Nope. You haven't seen this guy so for me just try the other one next week as it suits. Then you may have an awkward feeling if you swap but right now I'd feel ok about it and would honestly just say it was convenience. Plus I'm sure pros are used to it.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 14, 2022)

Opening a 25 year old bottle  of Burgundy I found in the wine rack that  I'd saved for some reason.
FYI, what a waste, not only took all the moisture out of my mouth, but Ruperts too and he didn't have any. Mrs 148 took one sniff and declined


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Nope. You haven't seen this guy so for me just try the other one next week as it suits. Then you may have an awkward feeling if you swap but right now I'd feel ok about it and would honestly just say it was convenience. Plus I'm sure pros are used to it.
		
Click to expand...

Managed to get a lesson for 13:00 Sunday with him, the wife said it was alright. Normally do when she working and kids are covered 

I'm sure if he's good then next year more times will suit again 

Just bad luck


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2022)

This person comes up regularly but I've just seen an incredibly rude interview by Naga Munchetty. It's irrelevant as to the interviewee, she didn't let the person finish a single answer without interrupting. I wouldn't even say the person was flannelling. She's just plain rude.


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2022)

Peter Andre


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This person comes up regularly but I've just seen an incredibly rude interview by Naga Munchetty. It's irrelevant as to the interviewee, she didn't let the person finish a single answer without interrupting. I wouldn't even say the person was flannelling. She's just plain rude.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure it was not Kay Burley?

These interviewers are all the same now. they ask multiple questions and the interviewee only replies to the last. Also enjoy when the interview will not let the interview back and goes on answering.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Are you sure it was not Kay Burley?

These interviewers are all the same now. they ask multiple questions and the interviewee only replies to the last. Also enjoy when the interview will not let the interview back and goes on answering.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yes you're right, they have the same style. Paxman used to do it as well and that was equally rude. Perhaps that is the training they get now? 

At one point she stated 'I don't mean to interrupt ', obviously then did. A sharper interviewee would have pointed out she had interrupted on every answer to that point. Personally, I'd stop speaking each time someone interrupted, wait 5 seconds after they stop speaking, ask if they'd like me to continue and then carry on. Do that 2 or 3 times and I'm sure it would stop. I'm surprised people don't try something other than just continuing to talk. I don't think that is particularly effective.


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This person comes up regularly but I've just seen an incredibly rude interview by Naga Munchetty. It's irrelevant as to the interviewee, she didn't let the person finish a single answer without interrupting. I wouldn't even say the person was flannelling. She's just plain rude.
		
Click to expand...

She's a decent golfer though. Probably better than most on here 😅


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This person comes up regularly but I've just seen an incredibly rude interview by Naga Munchetty. It's irrelevant as to the interviewee, she didn't let the person finish a single answer without interrupting. I wouldn't even say the person was flannelling. She's just plain rude.
		
Click to expand...

Can't stand her and not sure how she keeps her job. She's rude to co presenters too - looks like she has quite the temper when anyone takes the rise out of her.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This person comes up regularly but I've just seen an incredibly rude interview by Naga Munchetty. It's irrelevant as to the interviewee, she didn't let the person finish a single answer without interrupting. I wouldn't even say the person was flannelling. She's just plain rude.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I’ve often said she relies on people being polite whereas she is rude as hell.

I don’t buy this  rubbish about only doing her job etc.
TV people know that those not used to being on TV mostly have a nervousness during the experience which puts them  on the back foot somewhat.
I imagine she is using this.
Nothing wrong, once the answer has been given, in challenging it’s veracity etc, but to interrupt is the height of bad manners, and she needs pulling up on that….and in a very public way.

Must say Lord Tyrions way would be very effective, and not as Bolshi as mine😀.
I would likely get in trouble for what I would say!


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Are you sure it was not Kay Burley?

These interviewers are all the same now. they ask multiple questions and the interviewee only replies to the last. Also enjoy when the interview will not let the interview back and goes on answering.
		
Click to expand...

It was similar on the GMB the other day with Richard Madeley "interviewing" Mick Lynch. Much as I'm not a fan of Mick Lynch, I did laugh when he said, "You won't let me answer. Richard, why don't you just interview yourself and I'll drop off!".


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Haha, yes you're right, they have the same style. Paxman used to do it as well and that was equally rude. Perhaps that is the training they get now?

At one point she stated 'I don't mean to interrupt ', obviously then did. A sharper interviewee would have pointed out she had interrupted on every answer to that point. Personally,* I'd stop speaking each time someone interrupted, wait 5 seconds after they stop speaking, ask if they'd like me to continue and then carry on. Do that 2 or 3 times and I'm sure it would stop*. I'm surprised people don't try something other than just continuing to talk. I don't think that is particularly effective.
		
Click to expand...

That would be the Mick Lynch technique. I saw one the other day with Richard Madeley just ranting and raving instead of waiting for him to answer, then Mick just goes "have you finished, would you like me to answer now?"  I think it makes it worse when there is a slight delay in the broadcast between them, so they sometimes start talking at the same time without realising. Same thing you get in Zoom meetings.

Edit: @Piece beat me to the Mick Lynch thing.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2022)

The new Sam Fender song, sure he’s ripped off Pink Floyd ever so slightly.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The new Sam Fender song, sure he’s ripped off Pink Floyd ever so slightly.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh what's it called? I love it when that happens.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Ooh what's it called? I love it when that happens.
		
Click to expand...

It’s called Wild Grey Ocean I think, the baseline, reminds of of Wish You Were Here in sections.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			It’s called Wild Grey Ocean I think, the baseline, reminds of of Wish You Were Here in sections.
		
Click to expand...

I can kind of hear what you mean but I don't think I would have noticed otherwise. Not similar enough to hold up in court.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This person comes up regularly but I've just seen an incredibly rude interview by Naga Munchetty. It's irrelevant as to the interviewee, she didn't let the person finish a single answer without interrupting. I wouldn't even say the person was flannelling. She's just plain rude.
		
Click to expand...

You should check out her interview with Big Zuu where he insinuates "something" happened between them one night in Ibiza. She is absolutely mortified, it's good to see her lost for words.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Can't stand her and not sure how she keeps her job. She's rude to co presenters too - looks like she has quite the temper when anyone takes the rise out of her.
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely think they employ her because she's funny looking. Then they can argue that they're against the old trope that all presenters etc have to be super attractive.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 15, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			You should check out her interview with Big Zuu where he insinuates "something" happened between them one night in Ibiza. She is absolutely mortified, it's good to see her lost for words.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it, hilarious. Thought when she said something about keeping things of air and have words later summed her up


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2022)

The snow taking ages to melt and I’m bored of it now


----------



## fundy (Dec 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			The snow taking ages to melt and I’m bored of it now
		
Click to expand...

Be moaning about flooding on Sunday


----------



## Dando (Dec 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			Be moaning about flooding on Sunday 

Click to expand...

you know me so well!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The new Sam Fender song, sure he’s ripped off Pink Floyd ever so slightly.
		
Click to expand...

A bit of Springsteen as well?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A bit of Springsteen as well?
		
Click to expand...

I'm on Fire?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm on Fire?
		
Click to expand...

I've thought up loads of responses to that, but they are all in extremely bad taste.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm on Fire?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know music will enough to know but Springsteen was Jeremy Vine's suggestion yesterday.


----------



## RichA (Dec 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm on Fire?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a whiff of Springsteen's mellower, more musical numbers. Also immediately made me think of Hozier. Even the video looks like it could be directed by the same person.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 15, 2022)

Snow leaden gorse overhanging some of the trails today while out on my bike,not a pleasant experience being hit in the face by them 🤕


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A bit of Springsteen as well?
		
Click to expand...

He's a massive Springsteen fan by all accounts, maybe one of the reasons I think his music stinks


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 15, 2022)

Had an email from EDF on Monday.

"Your new monthly payment will be £436 from January 2023". 
What!  Youre avin a larf!
And your debt is £639.

So I looked in to my account and noticed that October's reading was" estimated as was December's. On both occasions I'd sent the readings online.

I called them today and asked why the readings were estimated when I'd sent them online. And asked if my bill could be recalculated.
A little while later she came back with a debt of £308!
That's £330 of my money they haven't got!
And my monthly payment of £135 instead of the ridiculous amount of £436.

Moral of the story, don't let them get away with estimated readings.
Absolute disgrace!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm offshore on a windfarm job on a fairly small vessel with 20 people on board. There is one crew member who is vegetarian and the cook has been making a special/separate meal for her at each meal time. Yesterday one of the meal options was lasagna and she complained that it was beef lasagna not vegetarian lasagna; and demanded that next time it should be vegetarian.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 15, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm offshore on a windfarm job on a fairly small vessel with 20 people on board. There is one crew member who is vegetarian and the cook has been making a special/separate meal for her at each meal time. Yesterday one of the meal options was lasagna and she complained that it was beef lasagna not vegetarian lasagna; and demanded that next time it should be vegetarian.
		
Click to expand...

Second word is "off"!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 15, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm offshore on a windfarm job on a fairly small vessel with 20 people on board. There is one crew member who is vegetarian and the cook has been making a special/separate meal for her at each meal time. Yesterday one of the meal options was lasagna and she complained that it was beef lasagna not vegetarian lasagna; and demanded that next time it should be vegetarian.
		
Click to expand...

So that’s a plate of boiled pasta for her next meal then.🤣


----------



## Mudball (Dec 15, 2022)

Flying to Europe tomorrow and we can’t find my wife’s passport… everyone else is here but her.  She won’t be pleased if we go without her.  Tomorrow is Friday, so don’t even know where to apply for an emergency one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 16, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Flying to Europe tomorrow and we can’t find my wife’s passport… everyone else is here but her.  She won’t be pleased if we go without her.  Tomorrow is Friday, so don’t even know where to apply for an emergency one
		
Click to expand...

This needs an update. Hope it gets found.


----------



## RichA (Dec 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This needs an update. Hope it gets found.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you need an update? It's obviously going to be his fault.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 16, 2022)

RichA said:



			Why do you need an update? It's obviously going to be his fault.
		
Click to expand...

Well clearly, but it would be nice to have a happy ending. He'll be blamed, but hopefully the whole family gets to go 😄


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well clearly, but it would be nice to have a happy ending. He'll be blamed, but hopefully the whole family gets to go 😄
		
Click to expand...

We all like a happy ending


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2022)

Piece said:



			Sky Q box is not 100% HDMI compatible with my new Denon AVR. Have to cold restart the Sky Q box most times. Known issue. May have to feed the Sky Q direct to the TV and use another port for the sound. 

This isn't looking good for my credibility with Mrs Piece as I said "the new AVR would make things far easier...". 

Click to expand...

Had to take the Sky Q box out of the AVR chain. 

Now have an issue with the AVR bluetooth. Just will not connect with my Sony headphones...best I get is a temporary connection when I literally hang the headphones on the AVR antenna. The phones connect seamlessly with everything else. I've paired the headphones directly with the Blu-ray player and ignored the new AVR. Perhaps I'm missing something fundamental?


----------



## Mudball (Dec 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This needs an update. Hope it gets found.
		
Click to expand...

Happy ending.. turned the house inside out..  finally found it in one of the (unused) handbags in the hallway. As expected it was my fault for giving it to her instead of replacing it back to the usual page … can’t win.

Went to bed around 2.. out of thr housr at 4:30 for a 7 flight. It reached 30 mins ahead of schedule. The early arrival swallowed by immigration queue …. 
winter Sun ☀️


----------



## Pants (Dec 16, 2022)

I think that we all knew it would be in the last place you looked 

Enjoy the holiday


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Happy ending.. turned the house inside out..  finally found it in one of the (unused) handbags in the hallway. As expected it was my fault for giving it to her instead of replacing it back to the usual page … can’t win.

Went to bed around 2.. out of thr housr at 4:30 for a 7 flight. It reached 30 mins ahead of schedule. The early arrival swallowed by immigration queue ….
winter Sun ☀️
		
Click to expand...


Karachi for the final test? 

Have a good hol


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 16, 2022)

Pants said:



			I think that we all knew it would be in the last place you looked 

Enjoy the holiday
		
Click to expand...

You always find things in the last place you look! Why would you keep looking if you find it? 🤔


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			You always find things in the last place you look! Why would you keep looking if you find it? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Was going to posts Lee Evans fantastic sketch on it .. however just rewatched it and it wouldn't get past the swear policy lol


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Happy ending.. turned the house inside out..  finally found it in one of the (unused) handbags in the hallway. As expected it was my fault for giving it to her instead of replacing it back to the usual page … can’t win.

Went to bed around 2.. out of thr housr at 4:30 for a 7 flight. It reached 30 mins ahead of schedule. The early arrival swallowed by immigration queue ….
*winter Sun ☀️*

Click to expand...

Plenty of it here right now. 32 degs! Fahrenheit


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2022)

a client has asked me the same question 7 times now and I'm getting bored of it


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 16, 2022)

Dando said:



			a client has asked me the same question 7 times now and I'm getting bored of it
		
Click to expand...

Is it Jeremy Paxman? Was it 13 times he asked somebody!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 16, 2022)

Just looking a a train which left Glasgow around 110 minutes late? Due in Euston @17.32.


It is 1 hour from Rugby to Euston and is due Euston around 18.00 which would estimate Euston @19.00.

The  info  for Euston quotes cancelled. I suspect that is because it is after 18.30 Arrival time.

Unbelievable Jeff!


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2022)

popped to my parents' house and while driving down an icy road some complete butt crack just decided to waddle across the road in front of me


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

The amount of absolute pants films on Sky. Groundhog day with freezing weather and a rubbish film each afternoon!


----------



## D-S (Dec 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The amount of absolute pants films on Sky. Groundhog day with freezing weather and a rubbish film each afternoon!
		
Click to expand...

I quite like Groundhog Day, one of Bill’s finest.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The amount of absolute pants films on Sky. Groundhog day with freezing weather and a rubbish film each afternoon!
		
Click to expand...

its poor

Just looked through and it seemed a repeat of the films on yesterday 

At least can see the Harry Potters again 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			its poor

Just looked through and it seemed a repeat of the films on yesterday

At least can see the Harry Potters again 😂
		
Click to expand...

Also the Sky Originals are just awful in the main.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 16, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Just looking a a train which left Glasgow around 110 minutes late? Due in Euston @17.32.


It is 1 hour from Rugby to Euston and is due Euston around 18.00 which would estimate Euston @19.00.

The  info  for Euston quotes cancelled. I suspect that is because it is after 18.30 Arrival time.

Unbelievable Jeff!
		
Click to expand...

This one thats running two hours late.

https://www.realtimetrains.co.uk/service/gb-nr:S13051/2022-12-16/detailed#allox_id=0


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 16, 2022)

Sky glass remote control that eats batteries, only had the TV for 4 months and already had 3 sets of batteries in the remote.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 16, 2022)

The NHS in the Midlands is advertising for a new role - Director of Lived Experience. Salary £115k!!!!!


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			The NHS in the Midlands is advertising for a new role - *Director of Lived Experience*. Salary £115k!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

What the Hell is one of those?


----------



## Pants (Dec 16, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			You always find things in the last place you look! Why would you keep looking if you find it? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Whoosh


----------



## Pants (Dec 16, 2022)

The NHS in the Midlands is advertising for a new role - *Director of Lived Experience*. Salary £115k!!!!!

What the Hell is one of those? 

Chief Morturary Attendant??


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2022)

Slime said:



			What the Hell is one of those?
		
Click to expand...

The mail is leading with the headline so that's all you need to know


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 16, 2022)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			This one thats running two hours late.

https://www.realtimetrains.co.uk/service/gb-nr:S13051/2022-12-16/detailed#allox_id=0

Click to expand...

LQ

I am a bit of a train buff, or was in the days of steam. what a great website. Looking forward to spending many happy days on here.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2022)

Havering council in their infinite wisdom have decided next week for 3 days is the 3 days of the year to close access by car to a local country park (that isn't walkable from anywhere it seems) .. now why this is so ridiculous is there are deer in this country park which is always rammed this time of year with families going to see the deer before Xmas .. getting the Christmas magic going 

I mean seriously is the week before Xmas the time for this? What's wrong with the other 11 months of the year, infact the other 51 weeks of the year lol


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 16, 2022)

Dando said:



			a client has asked me the same question 7 times now and I'm getting bored of it
		
Click to expand...

Should give him 7 different answers for a laugh.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Havering council in their infinite wisdom have decided next week for 3 days is the 3 days of the year to close access by car to a local country park (that isn't walkable from anywhere it seems) .. now why this is so ridiculous is there are deer in this country park which is always rammed this time of year with families going to see the deer before Xmas .. getting the Christmas magic going

I mean seriously is the week before Xmas the time for this? What's wrong with the other 11 months of the year, infact the other 51 weeks of the year lol
		
Click to expand...

Some people feel the same about train strikes…🤣


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Havering council in their infinite wisdom have decided next week for 3 days is the 3 days of the year to close access by car to a local country park (that isn't walkable from anywhere it seems) .. now why this is so ridiculous is there are deer in this country park which is always rammed this time of year with families going to see the deer before Xmas .. getting the Christmas magic going

I mean seriously is the week before Xmas the time for this? What's wrong with the other 11 months of the year, infact the other 51 weeks of the year lol
		
Click to expand...

Depends on why they've closed it.....maybe there's a good reason..


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 16, 2022)

The auto off on my TV only giving an on screen  message it is about to happen and no sound warning such as beep.  I am often just listening to to it rather than watching it


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Depends on why they've closed it.....maybe there's a good reason..
		
Click to expand...

Resurfacing the car park and road in 

Could litterally wait , I mean they left it for this long


----------



## weewullie (Dec 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I mean seriously is the week before Xmas the time for this? What's wrong with the other 11 months of the year, infact the other 51 weeks of the year lol
		
Click to expand...

What a bummer. I mean seriously why would ANYBODY cause such disruption in the lead up to Christmas.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Havering council in their infinite wisdom have decided next week for 3 days is the 3 days of the year to close access by car to a local country park (that isn't walkable from anywhere it seems) .. now why this is so ridiculous is there are deer in this country park which is always rammed this time of year with families going to see the deer before Xmas .. getting the Christmas magic going

I mean seriously is the week before Xmas the time for this? What's wrong with the other 11 months of the year, infact the other 51 weeks of the year lol
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it’s to carry out some critical works that were delayed due to all the recent striking 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe it’s to carry out some critical works that were delayed due to all the recent striking 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Or the weather
Or these 3 days are going to cause the least disruption 
Or they have a team available for 3 days before Xmas and there are no other jobs that can be done in time....
Could be any number of reasons...
Could also be because they're a bunch of jerks too.....


----------



## PieMan (Dec 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Resurfacing the car park and road in

Could litterally wait , I mean they left it for this long
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they had it lined up for the days when the transport strikes were on, but had to postpone as those carrying out the works couldn't get to where they needed to be.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe it’s to carry out some critical works that were delayed due to all the recent striking 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Lol the depths of you trying to be funny is rather amusing .

Really doesn't come naturally to you does it


----------



## PieMan (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Or the weather
Or these 3 days are going to cause the least disruption
Or they have a team available for 3 days before Xmas and there are no other jobs that can be done in time....
Could be any number of reasons...
Could also be because they're a bunch of jerks too.....
		
Click to expand...

Bound to be the weather. Next week the forecast is for a massive rise in temperature so snow and ice should be all gone. Hopefully then the work all done in time for the Christmas holiday period from 27th.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Or the weather
Or these 3 days are going to cause the least disruption
Or they have a team available for 3 days before Xmas and there are no other jobs that can be done in time....
Could be any number of reasons...
Could also be because they're a bunch of jerks too.....
		
Click to expand...

I'd say option 3 is the most likely


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2022)

PieMan said:



			Perhaps they had it lined up for the days when the transport strikes were on, but had to postpone as those carrying out the works couldn't get to where they needed to be. 

Click to expand...

Ah yes Bedfords park, famously near any kind of railway station 🚉


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol the depths of you trying to be funny is rather amusing .

Really doesn't come naturally to you does it
		
Click to expand...

Who was trying to be funny 🤷‍♂️

It was a suggestion but I’m sure it was done at the time they thought best


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who was trying to be funny 🤷‍♂️

It was a suggestion but I’m sure it was done at the time they thought best
		
Click to expand...

Na @Captainron made a very quick witted reply which you saw ... Liked then thought you would try to use yourself as an original ....

Nobody likes a joke stealer ...


----------



## PieMan (Dec 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Ah yes Bedfords park, famously near any kind of railway station 🚉
		
Click to expand...

Surely the highways workers have to travel to a council depot first? Some may have to use public transport!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2022)

PieMan said:



			Surely the highways workers have to travel to a council depot first? Some may have to use public transport!
		
Click to expand...

Don't underestimate how many use local buses and cars .. considering how great the bus network is around Havering 

And the tube network which is running 

Network rail isn't so used but thanks for trying


----------



## PieMan (Dec 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Don't underestimate how many use local buses and cars .. considering how great the bus network is around Havering

And the tube network which is running

Network rail isn't so used but thanks for trying
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't trying anything.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Na @Captainron made a very quick witted reply which you saw ... Liked then thought you would try to use yourself as an original ....

Nobody likes a joke stealer ...
		
Click to expand...

You seem a bit paranoid 🤷‍♂️ it’s just people making suggestions about why they are looking to do the work then - I’m sure they haven’t done it to ensure that they spoil peoples holidays 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 16, 2022)

Reading this I used to think @Liverpoolphil was the most argumentative on the forum.

Now he isnt even close


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2022)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Reading this I used to think @Liverpoolphil was the most argumentative on the forum.

Now he isnt even close 

Click to expand...

I know - it’s shocking my crown is gone 😂

@PieMan is really bad


----------



## PieMan (Dec 16, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I know - it’s shocking my crown is gone

@PieMan is really bad
		
Click to expand...

 Me? How dare you 

I was trying to be helpful!!! 

Anyway, I think that's me done with the Forum now. Shame - used to be good.


----------



## weewullie (Dec 16, 2022)

PieMan said:



			￼ Me? How dare you ￼￼


I was trying to be helpful!!!

Anyway, I think that's me done with the Forum now. Shame - used to be good.
		
Click to expand...

Wow what's happened to this forum? People dropping like flies. GM will pull the plug at this rate, if they did I can't say I'd blame them.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2022)

Played 5 a side earlier, rolled my ankle quite badly after 20 minutes so had to play the remainder in goals. Pulled off a worldy save near the end but got blasted in the eye with the ball, I’ve now got a nice black eye for Christmas 😬
Large glass of wine required 🍷


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 16, 2022)

weewullie said:



			Wow what's happened to this forum? People dropping like flies. GM will pull the plug at this rate, if they did I can't say I'd blame them.
		
Click to expand...

Will they? Seems like an overreaction to someone simply making a choice on how they spend their personal time. 🙄


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Will they? Seems like an overreaction to someone simply making a choice on how they spend their personal time. 🙄
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2022)

Who has flounced?


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 16, 2022)

PieMan said:



 Me? How dare you 

I was trying to be helpful!!!

Anyway, I think that's me done with the Forum now. Shame - used to be good.
		
Click to expand...

We long for the days when people still believed in drive for show and putt for dough. When hitting the fairway actually stood for something.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Who has flounced?
		
Click to expand...

PieMan made a poor attempt at flouncing.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			The mail is leading with the headline so that's all you need to know
		
Click to expand...

Must be false then


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 16, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Resurfacing the car park and road in

Could litterally wait , I mean they left it for this long
		
Click to expand...

Terms and conditions probably wrong.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 16, 2022)

PieMan said:



 Me? How dare you 

I was trying to be helpful!!!

Anyway, I think that's me done with the Forum now. Shame - used to be good.
		
Click to expand...

The lunatics have well and trultbtaken over the asylum!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I know - it’s shocking my crown is gone 😂

@PieMan is really bad
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I didn't know that there was a crown.
I must try harder to get it.
(Maybe not)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 17, 2022)

We haven’t had a decent flounce for ages, so have been unable to award this  prestigious accolade 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2022)

Pants said:



			The NHS in the Midlands is advertising for a new role - *Director of Lived Experience*. Salary £115k!!!!!

What the Hell is one of those?

Chief Morturary Attendant??
		
Click to expand...

Just consider what your ‘lived‘ experience might be in any context, especially when receiving a service, as opposed to the experience that the service provider might wish to offer. It then becomes rather obvious I think what the role is, especially in an organisation where the ‘customers’ satisfaction can be or is critical, and even more especially when the service provider recognises there are very significant ongoing challenges delivering a satisfactory service to its customers.

Understanding and improving the customer‘s ‘lived experience’ becomes critical.

As a ‘by the bye’, the salary looks to me to be pretty much the average of that received by directors of larger organisations and corporates.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2022)

The too narrow ‘condenser pipe‘ from our central heating, being external, freezes up in very cold weather and as a result our CH does not fire up.   And this morning guess what…

Will sort out as part of ongoing building project…but this morning…😡


----------



## Asian Dawn (Dec 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just consider what your ‘lived‘ experience might be in any context, especially when receiving a service, as opposed to the experience that the service provider might wish to offer. It then becomes rather obvious I think what the role is, especially in an organisation where the ‘customers’ satisfaction can be or is critical, and even more especially when the service provider recognises there are very significant ongoing challenges delivering a satisfactory service to its customers.

Understanding and improving the customer‘s ‘lived experience’ becomes critical.

As a ‘by the bye’, the salary looks to me to be pretty much the average of that received by directors of larger organisations and corporates.
		
Click to expand...

When do you start your second career writing for The Grauniad?


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just consider what your ‘lived‘ experience might be in any context, especially when receiving a service, as opposed to the experience that the service provider might wish to offer. It then becomes rather obvious I think what the role is, especially in an organisation where the ‘customers’ satisfaction can be or is critical, and even more especially when the service provider recognises there are very significant ongoing challenges delivering a satisfactory service to its customers.

Understanding and improving the customer‘s ‘lived experience’ becomes critical.

As a ‘by the bye’, the salary looks to me to be pretty much the average of that received by directors of larger organisations and corporates.
		
Click to expand...

What is your issue with corporate directors pay?

I think the issues is that the salary on offer for a NHS role is obscene when it’s leaking money like a sieve and is no longer fit for purpose


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			What is your issue with corporate directors pay?

I think the issues is that the salary on offer for a NHS role is obscene when it’s leaking money like a sieve and is no longer fit for purpose
		
Click to expand...

…I have no issue with the salary, it’s what should be paid to get someone in to try and lead understanding and sorting when a specific critical aspect of the service is ‘no longer fit for purpose’.  Alternatively you just let the whole edifice collapse.  On which I will desist from commenting.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 17, 2022)

Is there a Golden Unnecessary Whinger award?


----------



## weewullie (Dec 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Havent you only been here a year? Or are you a returning flouncer / banned
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've only been here a year and it's constant squabbling. Same people all the time, won't mention any names but I'm sure you know who the worst culprits are 😉

As a golfer I was delighted when I discovered this place but sadly it hasn't turned out how I expected hence the reason I don't post very often.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 17, 2022)

weewullie said:



			Yes I've only been here a year and it's constant squabbling. Same people all the time, won't mention any names but I'm sure you know who the worst culprits are 😉

As a golfer I was delighted when I discovered this place but sadly it hasn't turned out how I expected hence the reason I don't post very often.
		
Click to expand...

This isn’t even the golf section of the forum so why are you here moaning?


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Is there a Golden Unnecessary Whinger award?
		
Click to expand...

That is reserved for LiverpoolPhil,  only he gets that award.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			That is reserved for LiverpoolPhil,  only he gets that award.
		
Click to expand...

Most argumentative and best whinger. Two top awards for him.

He is clearly in a league above me. I tip my hat to him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Most argumentative and best whinger. Two top awards for him.

He is clearly in a league above me. I tip my hat to him.
		
Click to expand...

The most Argumentative award is obselete now, nobody else is capable of winning it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			The most Argumentative award is obselete now, nobody else is capable of winning it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you’re wrong 😉 seems like plenty of challengers 😂😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry you’re wrong 😉 seems like plenty of challengers 😂😁
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of challengers i'll give you that but they'll never be better than you Phillip.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2022)

I thought @weewullie made an exceptionally valid point before it was removed.


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Plenty of challengers i'll give you that but they'll never be better than you Phillip.
		
Click to expand...


is this your entry Stu  not good enough clearly 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2022)

Certain people arguing over who argues most is proving a point somewhat 🤣


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Plenty of challengers i'll give you that but they'll never be better than you Phillip.
		
Click to expand...

Coming from you that’s an honour 😁😉


fundy said:



			is this your entry Stu  not good enough clearly 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

he is holding back somewhat


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I thought @weewullie made an exceptionally valid point before it was removed.
		
Click to expand...

Very much enforcing the point he was making.


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Plenty of challengers i'll give you that but they'll never be better than you Phillip.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say LP's lovechild , swango1982 gives it a good go.😂


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…I have no issue with the salary, it’s what should be paid to get someone in to try and lead understanding and sorting when a specific critical aspect of the service is ‘no longer fit for purpose’.  Alternatively you just let the whole edifice collapse.  On which I will desist from commenting.
		
Click to expand...

So your happy for that money to be taken from front line services to pay for a job that probably isn’t really needed


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			is this your entry Stu  not good enough clearly 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I realised my ability early on, i'm just a voyeur🤣


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The too narrow ‘condenser pipe‘ from our central heating, being external, freezes up in very cold weather and as a result our CH does not fire up.   And this morning guess what…

Will sort out as part of ongoing building project…but this morning…😡
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that just part of your 'Lived Experience' ?


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I realised my ability early on, i'm just a voyeur🤣
		
Click to expand...

Phil is like yoda and you’re his padawan learner


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			So your happy for that money to be taken from front line services to pay for a job that probably isn’t really needed
		
Click to expand...

basically defines half of middle management jobs across every company


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			basically defines half of middle management jobs across every company
		
Click to expand...

That’s not what I asked but you crack on petal!

How many operations does that salary pay for?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			That’s not what I asked but you crack on petal!

How many operations does that 155k pay for?
		
Click to expand...

115k a year was the figure


Hernias (abdominal) – £1,190 to £4,360.
Hip replacement (very major hip procedures for non-trauma) – £1,342 to £10,741.
Knee replacement - £5,591 to £8,325.
Gall bladder removal (major open bladder procedures or reconstruction) - £3,601 to £5,160.
Tonsilectomies - £982 to £1,100 (treated as a day case).
this was 2018 apparently (https://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/surrey-news/how-much-costs-nhs-perform-14462706)

so if you average it at £2000 per op

57.5 ops a year 

or just over one a week

in the scheme of things its small fry

however... on your point, middle management of the NHS seems to be massive part of the problem of the costs 

but again back to what I said nearly every single major company has middle management that could be squeezed out to save money without cutting services to front line


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			115k a year was the figure


Hernias (abdominal) – £1,190 to £4,360.
Hip replacement (very major hip procedures for non-trauma) – £1,342 to £10,741.
Knee replacement - £5,591 to £8,325.
Gall bladder removal (major open bladder procedures or reconstruction) - £3,601 to £5,160.
Tonsilectomies - £982 to £1,100 (treated as a day case).
this was 2018 apparently (https://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/surrey-news/how-much-costs-nhs-perform-14462706)

so if you average it at £2000 per op

57.5 ops a year

or just over one a week

in the scheme of things its small fry

however... on your point, middle management of the NHS seems to be massive part of the problem of the costs

but again back to what I said nearly every single major company has middle management that could be squeezed out to save money without cutting services to front line
		
Click to expand...

nhs middle Management is a massive issue and if they’re anything like the ones at my firm you might as well employ a 2 yr old


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			nhs middle Management is a massive issue and if they’re anything like the ones at my firm you might as well employ a 2 yr old
		
Click to expand...

Still remember on tfl we had a manager come in on a contract to look for areas to save money 

He stated we could do the cuts needed without a single front line job going . Cutting middle management 

He was paid off to leave


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…I have no issue with the salary, i*t’s what should be paid to get someone in to try and lead understanding and sorting *when a specific critical aspect of the service is ‘no longer fit for purpose’.  Alternatively you just let the whole edifice collapse.  On which I will desist from commenting.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, H, you really do think there is a money tree. Throughout your posts you call on the Government, one way or another, to throw money at something or someone for every problem.

How is it needed for such a salary to be paid to someone( and others ,under him, if he’s a Director of…..) for problems which amount to existing people and departments not doing their jobs right.?
There must already be hierarchies within those areas where there are problems, and they could and should sort it.
Creating this job and that job at hundred K a time is just the sort of behaviour that is shafting the NHS, where the tail seems to wag the dog.
When I read reports such as top class surgeons being hauled over the coals by some pen pushing manager  who wouldn’t know anything at all to help that surgeons patient recover or live, then I get so bloody angry.
The managers are there to facilitate the clinicians:how dare they behave as if it’s the other way round.

And you support another adding to their ranks,!


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2022)

Dando said:



View attachment 45621

Click to expand...

to be fair.. still looks delicious

now I wanted a gingerbread (man / women etc)

damn you


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 17, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Blimey, H, you really do think there is a money tree. Throughout your posts you call on the Government, one way or another, to throw money at something or someone for every problem.

How is it needed for such a salary to be paid to someone( and others ,under him, if he’s a Director of…..) for problems which amount to existing people and departments not doing their jobs right.?
There must already be hierarchies within those areas where there are problems, and they could and should sort it.
Creating this job and that job at hundred K a time is just the sort of behaviour that is shafting the NHS, where the tail seems to wag the dog.
When I read reports such as top class surgeons being hauled over the coals by some pen pushing manager  who wouldn’t know anything at all to help that surgeons patient got recover or live, then I get so bloody angry.
The managers are there to facilitate the clinicians:how dare they behave as if it’s the other way round.

And you support another adding to their ranks,!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. The NHS either needs massive change to prioritise front line, totally revamp NHS England, how they source drugs, how they train and recruit nurses etc etc, or we need to change to a similar model to France, Holland, Australia etc, all who deliver much better universal services in a different way


----------



## Wilson (Dec 17, 2022)

The standard of driving during the last couple of days has been atrocious, I hope it's a combination of the train strikes and people getting away for Christmas, otherwise my daughter might have to start walking to Gymnastics.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 17, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Spot on. The NHS either needs massive change to prioritise front line, totally revamp NHS England, how they source drugs, how they train and recruit nurses etc etc, or we need to change to a similar model to France, Holland, Australia etc, all who deliver much better universal services in a different way
		
Click to expand...

I could copy and paste an email my wife sent to my brother detailing what went wrong with the NHS, but is far too political alas. 
Suffice to say as one who trained as a nurse on the wards rising to be a Matron for some 20 years she is saddened by the state of it now


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			to be fair.. still looks delicious

now I wanted a gingerbread (man / women etc)

damn you
		
Click to expand...

Soon a ginger will moan about them!


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Spot on. The NHS either needs massive change to prioritise front line, totally revamp NHS England, how they source drugs, how they train and recruit nurses etc etc, or we need to change to a similar model to France, Holland, Australia etc, all who deliver much better universal services in a different way
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully this doesn’t go down the “P” route but an insurance broker I worked at a few years ago insured the PFI contracts - my god it was pi55ing money away


----------



## Captainron (Dec 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			Soon a ginger will moan about them!
		
Click to expand...

Doubt they can with it actually containing Ginger but you’re probably right. 
I love gingerbread men!


----------



## D-S (Dec 17, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Doubt they can with it actually containing Ginger but you’re probably right.
I love gingerbread men!
		
Click to expand...

Gingerbread *People*  - when will we ever learn!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2022)

D-S said:



			Gingerbread *People*  - when will we ever learn!!
		
Click to expand...

I think he was right first time....


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I think he was right first time....

Click to expand...

Long as we don't have to change the name to ginger reproductive organs ...


----------



## Captainron (Dec 17, 2022)

D-S said:



			Gingerbread *People*  - when will we ever learn!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2022)

Captainron said:





Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 17, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Blimey, H, you really do think there is a money tree. Throughout your posts you call on the Government, one way or another, to throw money at something or someone for every problem.

How is it needed for such a salary to be paid to someone( and others ,under him, if he’s a Director of…..) for problems which amount to existing people and departments not doing their jobs right.?
There must already be hierarchies within those areas where there are problems, and they could and should sort it.
Creating this job and that job at hundred K a time is just the sort of behaviour that is shafting the NHS, where the tail seems to wag the dog.
When I read reports such as top class surgeons being hauled over the coals by some pen pushing manager  who wouldn’t know anything at all to help that surgeons patient got recover or live, then I get so bloody angry.
The managers are there to facilitate the clinicians:how dare they behave as if it’s the other way round.

And you support another adding to their ranks,!
		
Click to expand...

I simply explained my understanding of what the role meant, as some were struggling to understand what it was.  And simply identified that as being at director level the salary was not inconsistent with what might be expected.  Of course what we do not know is whether the role is additional or replacing an existing position.

I also suggested that as customer 'lived' experience on a treatment pathway in the NHS is currently problematic (I know this to be the case first hand at the moment with the 'lived' experience of my brother-in-law as he is supported through his cancer treatment by my wife) then it may well be worth having someone really focussed on delivering improvements to it.

On the cost front I might suggest that the NHS could pay 26 Lived Experience Directors £110k/yr for 10 yrs if it was only possible to find £29million from somewhere - but as you say - there is no money tree - well it seems that there was, but it has been well and truly shaken and most leaves of gold have fallen out and been swept up.

Anyway - that's just an aside about money since it was brought into it - when my intent was to simply to explain what I thought the role was.


----------



## Dando (Dec 18, 2022)

The fun police


----------



## GB72 (Dec 19, 2022)

Shops that do not keep any stock. Go into shop, I would like to buy that item. That is fine, if you pay for it now you can come back and pick it up in 48 hours. But, hold on, I can do that through your app and have it delivered to my home in that time or I can buy it cheaper and get it quicker on Amazon. I came in to buy and item and take it away now. Sorry sir, we do not offer that option, it is all ordered in from our warehouse once purchased. And then shops complain that everyone buys everything online and stores are closing.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 19, 2022)

After getting blasted in the eye by a football on Friday night I now have a nice shiner and possibly a detached retina 🙁


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 19, 2022)

Canned laughter - can't get beyond it and watch anything containing it.


----------



## D-S (Dec 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Canned laughter - can't get beyond it and watch anything containing it.
		
Click to expand...

I remember once seeing M*A*S*H on US TV and they had canned laughter on it, the UK one didn’t -  seemed like totally different shows with two separate tones.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Canned laughter - can't get beyond it and watch anything containing it.
		
Click to expand...

Same with anything dubbed for me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 19, 2022)

Car insurance prices, my lowest quote was LV at £260, highest Direct Line £724.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 19, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Car insurance prices, my lowest quote was LV at £260, highest Direct Line £724.
		
Click to expand...

Had this other day. They have gone mental 

My renewal was 760 my cat 820 wife's 

We paid 460 and 620 last year . No changes

Managed to shop around but only got 650 and 715 so still way about last year's 

Pathetic


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Car insurance prices, my lowest quote was LV at £260, highest Direct Line £724.
		
Click to expand...

i always check out the highest price just for a giggle


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 19, 2022)

is Gary Neville as big a tool as Gary Linekar? Must be a close contest!


----------



## Neilds (Dec 19, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			is Gary Neville as big a tool as Gary Linekar? Must be a close contest!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how you can make this comment after your posting today in "Things that gladden the heart"


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 19, 2022)

Members who complain the forum isn’t what it once was. But post nothing of interest themselves and just seem to want to wind others up.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 19, 2022)

The departure of Steve and Sir Kev. My toughts on the RFU right now would get me an infraction if typed.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 19, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			is Gary Neville as big a tool as Gary Linekar? Must be a close contest!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, the producers at ITV, and the BBC for all that matter, should have instructed their presenters and pundits to give politics a wide berth yesterday. By not doing so it allowed a pundit I actually quite like to pass judgment on something he perhaps isn’t qualified to talk about.

That sort of chat had no place in a World Cup final broadcast.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Members who complain the forum isn’t what it once was. But post nothing of interest themselves and just seem to want to wind others up.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it’s ok if you go to forum meets & have a different persona 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2022)

something that should've taken 30 minutes has so far taken me 3hrs as i just cant think straight.

I might ask Santa for a new brain for Xmas


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 19, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Apparently it’s ok if you go to forum meets & have a different persona 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

No it’s not ok


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 19, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The departure of Steve and Sir Kev. My toughts on the RFU right now would get me an infraction if typed.
		
Click to expand...































Absolute shambles how it's come about, but Tigers loss will be England's gain. Surely tigers had some sort of plan in place though as Steve was always the planned successor?


----------



## GB72 (Dec 19, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Absolute shambles how it's come about, but Tigers loss will be England's gain. Surely tigers had some sort of plan in place though as Steve was always the planned successor?
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing there were plans based on an end of season departure which is what was expected but not for leaving mid season. He was meant to go at the end of the season, shadow EJ for the world cup and take over after


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 19, 2022)

For crying out loud 

After school pick up today one of the mums noticed her phones gone 

Now its 3 of the mums 

Pick pockets .. 

Just scummy people out there 

Charging up two old phones of ours for the time being


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2022)

Dando said:



			I might ask Santa for a new brain for Xmas
		
Click to expand...

Go for the small one, you'll not have room for large


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Apparently it’s ok if you go to forum meets & have a different persona 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

That really isn't true 😣


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2022)

chrisd said:



			That really isn't true 😣
		
Click to expand...

Some seem to think it is.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Some seem to think it is.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they have never been to a meet!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Maybe they have never been to a meet!
		
Click to expand...

They have,and like to let everyone know.seem to think it gives the a pass when acting like a knob on here.


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Dec 19, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			They have,and like to let everyone know.seem to think it gives the a pass when acting like a knob on here.
		
Click to expand...

What would be your excuse?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2022)

HomecountiesJohn said:



			What would be your excuse?
		
Click to expand...

Years of obsessive dedication to his cause


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 20, 2022)

Where has all the crumbly cheese gone??  Can't  find any Cheshire or Wensleydale for love nor money round here. (Tried all local supermarkets and the two nearest dell's).  I blame Brexit - presumably the North ain't exporting it any more?


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 20, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Where has all the crumbly cheese gone??  Can't  find any Cheshire or Wensleydale for love nor money round here. (Tried all local supermarkets and the two nearest dell's).  I blame Brexit - presumably the North ain't exporting it any more?
		
Click to expand...

Put it in the freezer, when it thaws, it will be crumbly! 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Where has all the crumbly cheese gone??  Can't  find any Cheshire or Wensleydale for love nor money round here. (Tried all local supermarkets and the two nearest dell's).  I blame Brexit - presumably the North ain't exporting it any more?
		
Click to expand...

If I sent pictures of the two types of Wensleydale, one with cranberries, one with apricots, I bought on Saturday would that help? .


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2022)

Doesn't rain it pours 

Dear friend of the family been in hospital all week, 50/50 she's been given 

Her husband just had a fall and now needs a hip op 

Both in same hospital for Christmas by looks 

Sad times


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 20, 2022)

People that park facing in to oncoming traffic with their headlights on.
WTF do they thing the “p” setting is for on their lights? Absolute idiots. 

Also, people that don’t know how filtered lanes work. The big arrows on the road are meant to give you a hint…


----------



## GB72 (Dec 20, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			People that park facing in to oncoming traffic with their headlights on.
WTF do they thing the “p” setting is for on their lights? Absolute idiots.

Also, people that don’t know how filtered lanes work. The big arrows on the road are meant to give you a hint…
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree and I will add to that people who cannot drive for more than 2 seconds without lights on full beam, the ones that dip their headlights as late as possible and put them back on full beam even before they are past you.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2022)

In my haste to get presents for the wife I stupidly ordered something from a website I saw via a Facebook ad. Few weeks later, it hasn't arrived, they haven't answered my emails, and I find out they are rated 1.7 on TrustPilot. Why the hell didn't I check that before? Idiot. Oh well off to my bank to get a credit refund.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			For crying out loud

After school pick up today one of the mums noticed her phones gone

Now its 3 of the mums

Pick pockets ..

Just scummy people out there

Charging up two old phones of ours for the time being
		
Click to expand...

Do you think it was the kids in reception? Charles Dickens could write a novel about this.


----------



## NearHull (Dec 20, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Totally agree and I will add to that people who cannot drive for more than 2 seconds without lights on full beam, the ones that dip their headlights as late as possible and put them back on full beam even before they are past you.
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely do not know the answer, but could the late change to dip and early change back to mains be the result of using auto dip?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Do you think it was the kids in reception? Charles Dickens could write a novel about this.
		
Click to expand...

I did spy one of them asking for more food the other day ..


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 20, 2022)

Truck drivers that overtake another truck on a two lane dual carriageway (why is the M42 a motorway?) when going uphill. 51.1 mph for miles.  I’m sure they do it on purpose.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 20, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Truck drivers that overtake another truck on a two lane dual carriageway (why is the M42 a motorway?) when going uphill. 51.1 mph for miles.  I’m sure they do it on purpose.
		
Click to expand...

The argument I have heard them use relates to fuel consumption. The suggestion is that, if the slower vehicle being overtaken eases off to let the quicker one pass, then it has a significant impact on that vehicle’s fuel consumption when the driver accelerates back up to his limiter.

Personally I think it’s codswallop. The tailbacks they can cause are horrific. When I was still working the motorways as a cop I once reported two drivers who jockeyed for position like this for no less than FOURTEEN miles. I kid you not. They were both prosecuted for careless driving and were fined a small fortune.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Truck drivers that overtake another truck on a two lane dual carriageway (why is the M42 a motorway?) when going uphill. 51.1 mph for miles.  I’m sure they do it on purpose.
		
Click to expand...

If you believe the confessions on the twitter account FessHole.....they do...


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 20, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If I sent pictures of the two types of Wensleydale, one with cranberries, one with apricots, I bought on Saturday would that help? .
		
Click to expand...

I can get it anywhere if its got cranberries, or apricots, in it. But that's not real cheese and I wouldn't put it anywhere near my cheeseboard


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			I can get it anywhere if its got cranberries, or apricots, in it. But that's not real cheese and I wouldn't put it anywhere near my cheeseboard  

Click to expand...

Wait what.. you would eat it without them? What on earth!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 20, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			I can get it anywhere if its got cranberries, or apricots, in it. But that's not real cheese and I wouldn't put it anywhere near my cheeseboard  

Click to expand...

We tend to allow one 'fun' cheese on the cheese board.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 20, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			I can get it anywhere if its got cranberries, or apricots, in it. But that's not real cheese and I wouldn't put it anywhere near my cheeseboard  

Click to expand...

Tesco online appears to have 2 types of plain Wensleydale. Some in the Melton Cheese board near my office but as you are not in Melton Mowbray then not really much help. Here the big cheese debate rages on between Long Clawson and Cropston Basett Stilton.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 20, 2022)

'Celebrities' going on shows like Masterchef and Bake Off and claiming they have never cooked/baked before - then pulling off passable dishes and cakes.  Gaby Roslin is currently on Radio 2 trying to make out that she had never baked before the Christmas Bake Off - how did she even manage to do the first challenge if she hadn't baked before?  Also, with 2 young children are we to believe she has never baked with them?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			I can get it anywhere if its got cranberries, or apricots, in it. But that's not real cheese and I wouldn't put it anywhere near my cheeseboard  

Click to expand...

It's real cheese come Christmas time, it's fun cheese. 

I'll be in Hawes in January, in the wensleydale factory / shop / cafe. I'll mention to them about the great cheese shortage of 2022 in the south. I'm sure they will have a sympathetic response, Yorkshire folk generally do 😆


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2022)

Neilds said:



			'Celebrities' going on shows like Masterchef and Bake Off and claiming they have never cooked/baked before - then pulling off passable dishes and cakes.  Gaby Roslin is currently on Radio 2 trying to make out that she had never baked before the Christmas Bake Off - how did she even manage to do the first challenge if she hadn't baked before?  Also, with 2 young children are we to believe she has never baked with them?
		
Click to expand...

I've cooked many times and I still have to Google a recipe and follow it meticulously, unless it's something I've made at least 3 times before. I'm with you, they're blaggers.


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2022)

I just ordered a load of Babybels from Israel.
You just can't beat the baby cheeses of Nazareth.






Ooops, wrong thread!


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 20, 2022)

Mice have chewed through one of the pockets of my carry bag 😤


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 20, 2022)

Biggest irritation has to be how overly PC the world has become.  Give it twelve months and you won’t be able to claim someone’s Christmas wind smells incase it offends them!

Bring back just saying it as it bloody is!!!!!!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 20, 2022)

The cost of electric radiators, I only need 4 and a towel rail, £1500 🙈


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2022)

My work sent us all a 6kg turkey as a thank you gift. £145 worth! Problem is we're eating at both sets of parents on Xmas & Boxing Day and neither of them needs a turkey so got no idea what to do with it now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My work sent us all a 6kg turkey as a thank you gift. £145 worth! Problem is we're eating at both sets of parents on Xmas & Boxing Day and neither of them needs a turkey so got no idea what to do with it now. 

Click to expand...

Donate to soup kitchen or shove in freezer for another time


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 21, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Donate to soup kitchen or shove in freezer for another time
		
Click to expand...

My first thought was to donate to a food bank as well , but when I tried to donate a lot of fresh fruit and vegetables they couldn’t take it. 

Soup kitchen maybe different.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 21, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Donate to soup kitchen or shove in freezer for another time
		
Click to expand...

Donate it to me and my bbq 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 21, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Donate to soup kitchen or shove in freezer for another time
		
Click to expand...

Our freezer definitely doesn't have space for such an enormous beast. We will have to look at donating it somehow or it'll go in the bin - don't know where to start though really as not done that before.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Donate it to me and my bbq 👍
		
Click to expand...

Feel free to come and collect it mate. 😄


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My work sent us all a 6kg turkey as a thank you gift. £145 worth! Problem is we're eating at both sets of parents on Xmas & Boxing Day and neither of them needs a turkey so got no idea what to do with it now. 

Click to expand...

You could either freeze it for Easter, or cook it, then Shred the meat to freeze then break down the carcass to make stews, and again freeze it for future meals. Our  mas turkey will make probably about 8 or so meals, and that with us  hosting on Xmas day.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Our freezer definitely doesn't have space for such an enormous beast. We will have to look at donating it somehow or it'll go in the bin - don't know where to start though really as not done that before.
		
Click to expand...

Try contacting your local Sally army they should be able to help in this kind of thing


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Our freezer definitely doesn't have space for such an enormous beast. We will have to look at donating it somehow or it'll go in the bin - don't know where to start though really as not done that before.
		
Click to expand...

If you've got a half decent sharp knife take the breasts off the carcass and legs then freeze. Boil the carcass and make stock and freeze that. You'll have the best gravy on your street/cul de sac/close etc.

Or take it to your local frirndly butcher to sort and make a small donation for his services

It would be criminal to throw away mate.


----------



## Slab (Dec 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Our freezer definitely doesn't have space for such an enormous beast. We will have to look at donating it somehow or it'll go in the bin - don't know where to start though really as not done that before.
		
Click to expand...

Let it thaw and stick dozens of cocktail sticks in it with cubes of cheese & pineapple and use it as a handy table centrepiece. You are welcome


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2022)

…there should be ZERO support for anyone who thinks that the ambulance and paramedics unions are _choosing_ to inflict harm on patients. The unions _are_ the ambulance teams and paramedics. By attacking their unions you are attacking the very people they represent.

Such opinions are disgusting and beyond the pale, and those who express them should be rejected by every right thinking individual, as I believe are all those on this forum.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…there should be ZERO support for anyone who thinks that the ambulance unions are _choosing_ to inflict harm on patients.  

Such opinions are disgusting and beyond the pale, and those who express them should be rejected by every right thinking individual, as I believe are all those on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid as good and amazing as the NHS are you can't cure stupid.

They walk amongst us .. 😭


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I'm afraid as good and amazing as the NHS are you can't cure stupid.

They walk amongst us .. 😭
		
Click to expand...

 unfortunately so.


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2022)

Anglian Water. Again!!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2022)

fundy said:



			Anglian Water. Again!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Time to move...again...


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Time to move...again...
		
Click to expand...

Seriously nope!!!!

Time for AW to deliver on broken promises though thats for sure


----------



## GB72 (Dec 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Time to move...again...
		
Click to expand...

No its NOT


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2022)

GB72 said:



			No its NOT 

Click to expand...

THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^

youre safe for a good while this time Greg


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 21, 2022)

Dan Wootton,what a scummy piece of 💩 he is.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Dan Wootton,what a scummy piece of 💩 he is.
		
Click to expand...

Up there with Morgan as shouldn't be given the time of day 

Yet some still give him it ... Worrying


----------



## IanM (Dec 21, 2022)

Why are people using VW Campervans as cars?   There's millions of them!  

Blocking up multiple parking spaces and have you noticed they always have one headlight not working? 

Ban them!  (and caravans!)


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2022)

IanM said:



			Why are people using VW Campervans as cars?   There's millions of them!  

Blocking up multiple parking spaces and have you noticed they always have one headlight not working? 

Ban them!  (and caravans!)
		
Click to expand...

With the cost of living they prob people's houses!


----------



## IanM (Dec 21, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			With the cost of living they prob people's houses!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, you might be on to something!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2022)

IanM said:



			Ah, you might be on to something! 

Click to expand...

I kid you not an old friend of mine she has 4 kids, her and her fiancé struggled a bit with renting and can't afford to buy a place 

They actually purchased an old bus and converted it into a home ..

Crazy what lengths people are going to


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2022)

Just got Mrs. Slime's car back, having had the screen washers repaired.
North of £500!
Happy Christmas, my arse.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 21, 2022)

Slime said:



			Just got Mrs. Slime's car back, having had the screen washers repaired.
North of £500!
Happy Christmas, my arse.
		
Click to expand...

What is it, a Rolls Royce? 😁


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			What is it, a Rolls Royce? 😁
		
Click to expand...

Seat Altea.
Unfortunately, due to water ingress, an electronic control module ended up being half submerged.
The part alone was over £400 and took a couple of weeks to order in.
Labour was minimal, as it was last month when we had to have a new starter motor for over £200.
Life's a gas at times.


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…there should be ZERO support for anyone who thinks that the ambulance and paramedics unions are _choosing_ to inflict harm on patients. The unions _are_ the ambulance teams and paramedics. By attacking their unions you are attacking the very people they represent.

Such opinions are disgusting and beyond the pale, and those who express them should be rejected by every right thinking individual, as I believe are all those on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Give it a rest!

You clearly want someone to bite so you can get on your high horse


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2022)

At times, some people on here.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 21, 2022)

The amount of people on our local Facebook group complaining about how busy the supermarkets were today when they went shopping earlier. You were part of the problem. Either accept that the shops are going to be busy in the run up to Xmas and avoid them, or go and do your shopping, like everyone else is, and accept it's going to be busy.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 21, 2022)

Virtue signalling. Is there any other way?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 21, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The amount of people on our local Facebook group complaining about how busy the supermarkets were today when they went shopping earlier. You were part of the problem. Either accept that the shops are going to be busy in the run up to Xmas and avoid them, or go and do your shopping, like everyone else is, and accept it's going to be busy.
		
Click to expand...

Our biggest problem today was getting around Iceland, more a Brit supermarket over here, uninterrupted. Saw so many friends, some we hadn’t seen for many months. Mrs Hobbit’s gym friends, golfing buddies of mine and bowling friends for both of us, along with a Brit smallholder who we buy eggs, veg and pickles from. No shortage of Brussels!


----------



## drdel (Dec 21, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Our biggest problem today was getting around Iceland, more a Brit supermarket over here, uninterrupted. Saw so many friends, some we hadn’t seen for many months. Mrs Hobbit’s gym friends, golfing buddies of mine and bowling friends for both of us, along with a Brit smallholder who we buy eggs, veg and pickles from. No shortage of Brussels!
		
Click to expand...

BRUSSELS, Brussels ! Good grief man do you not know there's no politics and Brexit allowed here ....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 21, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Our biggest problem today was getting around Iceland, more a Brit supermarket over here, uninterrupted. Saw so many friends, some we hadn’t seen for many months. Mrs Hobbit’s gym friends, golfing buddies of mine and bowling friends for both of us, along with a Brit smallholder who we buy eggs, veg and pickles from. No shortage of Brussels!
		
Click to expand...

I've been out shopping today. I had to pick up three things that I'd ordered from Argos to be delivered to store for the kids Xmas presents, went to Morrisons to get gin for Mrs Colch and Sports Direct to buy a rugby ball for another Xmas present. It was quite busy, as I expected it to be, and as I'm sure it will be tomorrow when I go food shopping to see us through to after Xmas. What I didn't do was go out and be part of the problem and then complain about how many people were out shopping. The people that do this are *Fragger* idiots.

* I've discovered a way to get round the GM no swearing rules by using a different F word to describe people. Now just need to find out if there's a Mod with a name beginning with C.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 21, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The amount of people on our local Facebook group complaining about how busy the supermarkets were today when they went shopping earlier. You were part of the problem. Either accept that the shops are going to be busy in the run up to Xmas and avoid them, or go and do your shopping, like everyone else is, and accept it's going to be busy.
		
Click to expand...

Went down our local Sainsburys this morning - one with an Argos collection point in it. Pleasantly quiet both in the store & at the collection point,  Happy days


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2022)

Dando said:



			Give it a rest!

You clearly want someone to bite so you can get on your high horse
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on…give just *what* a rest…and what bleedin’ high horse - do you really _support_ those who hold such views about the health unions?  A union is nothing if it is not the collective of the members and it is the members who are on strike, and so the accusation is that the ambulance teams and paramedics are _choosing_ to inflict harm on patients.  Really?

Well I‘m sorry that some might well think that, and might well find my irritation and my expression of my disgust upsetting and maybe just a little troubling.  Well actually I hope that they all find it troubling, because quite frankly they should.  And given it’s my irritation I need say no more.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 22, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh come on…give just *what* a rest…and what bleedin’ high horse - do you really _support_ those who hold such views about the health unions?  A union is nothing if it is not the collective of the members and it is the members who are on strike, and so the accusation is that the ambulance teams and paramedics are _choosing_ to inflict harm on patients.  Really?

Well I‘m sorry that some might well think that, and might well find my irritation and my expression of my disgust upsetting and maybe just a little troubling.  Well actually I hope that they all find it troubling, because quite frankly they should.  And given it’s my irritation I need say no more.
		
Click to expand...

It might be your irritation, but it is clearly political, so cease & desist please .


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 22, 2022)

Trying to explain to Mrs B that the recent text I received (" Hi dad, I've lost my phone, send money  etc...") is spam. Honestly love, we don't have any kids ...


----------



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			The amount of people on our local Facebook group complaining about how busy the supermarkets were today when they went shopping earlier. You were part of the problem. Either accept that the shops are going to be busy in the run up to Xmas and avoid them, or go and do your shopping, like everyone else is, and accept it's going to be busy.
		
Click to expand...

I just point out to them our local Sainsbury and Tesco open at 6am


----------



## Asian Dawn (Dec 22, 2022)

Every time I hear the "edited" version of "Fairy tale of New York" by Kirsty MacColl and The Pogues.   Just winds me up about every bit of political correctness in the world.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 22, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:



			Every time I hear the "edited" version of "Fairy tale of New York" by Kirsty MacColl and The Pogues.   Just winds me up about every bit of political correctness in the world.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised when it is the original these days. Kind of ruins the song as I wait to hear what they'll play/mute. Amazon music went up in my estimations as they play the original.


----------



## Pants (Dec 22, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:



			Every time I hear the "edited" version of "Fairy tale of New York" by Kirsty MacColl and The Pogues.   Just winds me up about every bit of political correctness in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Nowt wrong with faggots.  Served up with mash, peas and onion gravy - luvly jubbly


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 22, 2022)

When four of us shared a flat in London many moons ago one of our regular dinners was Brains faggots from the corner shop.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 22, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:



			Every time I hear the "edited" version of "Fairy tale of New York" by Kirsty MacColl and The Pogues.   Just winds me up about every bit of political correctness in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Some stations have even changed the words of When a Child is Born by Johnny Mathis. 🤷


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 22, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Some stations have even changed the words of When a Child is Born by Johnny Mathis. 🤷
		
Click to expand...

From what to what?


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 22, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			From what to what?
		
Click to expand...

Removed the word yellow.


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 22, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Removed the word yellow.
		
Click to expand...

That makes sense and can be applauded


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 22, 2022)

Mice


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2022)

Salt Bae - never heard of him until recently , but now seems to be irritating the whole world


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Salt Bae - never heard of him until recently , but now seems to be irritating the whole world
		
Click to expand...

I'd never heard of him until Monday.......wish I'd never heard of him...
Wouldn't mind quite so much if he was Argentinian but he's bloody Turkish......
Hope he crawls back under his rock soon coz he's more than irritating me......


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 22, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Some stations have even changed the words of When a Child is Born by Johnny Mathis. 🤷
		
Click to expand...

Meanwhile Nicki Minaj is singing about her fanny! 😆😆😆


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 22, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Salt Bae - never heard of him until recently , but now seems to be irritating the whole world
		
Click to expand...

He was everywhere a couple years back. If your kid was older youd definitely have heard of him . 🤣


----------



## D-S (Dec 22, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			He was everywhere a couple years back. If your kid was older youd definitely have heard of him . 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I heard about him a few years ago, I’m amazed that his sad shtick has found enough gullible people to still be a thing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 22, 2022)

I had to google him - never heard of him. I sometimes wonder what planet I frequent!

PS Thought it was some kind of salted fish dish


----------



## Mudball (Dec 22, 2022)

Just returned via Heathrow…. Folks in army camouflage currently undergoing training with the immigration folks. Anyone walking into U.K. today May think that we are at war with so many army folks stamping passports. 

May get worse tomorrow when the BCF are actually on strike


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Removed the word yellow.
		
Click to expand...

I never noticed that in the lyrics before, that's pretty bad to be fair. 🤣 Have they changed it to something else on the radio or just left an awkward blank in its place?


----------



## Piece (Dec 22, 2022)

Car insurance renewal quote from current provider. Over double! Compared the market and that’s now the going rate 🥺😡


----------



## chrisd (Dec 22, 2022)

Piece said:



			Car insurance renewal quote from current provider. Over double! Compared the market and that’s now the going rate 🥺😡
		
Click to expand...

I renewed mine this week ready for the 1st JAN. My one with the RAC was going from £188 to £245  so I moved to Tesco and settled for £224 but did lower my excess and added personal injury cover


----------



## weewullie (Dec 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I never noticed that in the lyrics before, that's pretty bad to be fair. 🤣 Have they changed it to something else on the radio or just left an awkward blank in its place?
		
Click to expand...

It was perfectly acceptable when the song was written. Springsteen sings about killing the yellow man in Born in the USA.

Do you want to change everything?


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 22, 2022)

weewullie said:



			It was perfectly acceptable when the song was written. Springsteen sings about killing the yellow man in Born in the USA.

Do you want to change everything?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it was and now it's not.


----------



## weewullie (Dec 22, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Indeed it was and now it's not.
		
Click to expand...

So lets erase everything from the history books and just pretend it didn't happen


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I'd never heard of him until Monday.......wish I'd never heard of him...
Wouldn't mind quite so much if he was Argentinian but he's bloody Turkish......
*Hope he crawls back under his rock soon coz he's more irritating than my brother......*

Click to expand...

Harsh but true🤣🤣


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Indeed it was and now it's not.
		
Click to expand...

People like you are what's wrong with this universe.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2022)

weewullie said:



			So lets erase everything from the history books and just pretend it didn't happen
		
Click to expand...

We don't live in history though (well not all of us), we live in the here and now. People should not be referred to as yellow in this day and age, unless they're in the Simpsons. As with Fairytale, it's a shame that changing the lyrics ruins the song a little, but I also totally understand why a large number of people don't want to hear that particular offending word, so if it can be changed and we can still listen to the song, that's a better outcome than they simply stop playing the song. We don't just continue to live by the standards of 30, 40 years ago.


----------



## weewullie (Dec 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We don't live in history though (well not all of us), we live in the here and now. People should not be referred to as yellow in this day and age, unless they're in the Simpsons. As with Fairytale, it's a shame that changing the lyrics ruins the song a little, but I also totally understand why a large number of people don't want to hear that particular offending word, so if it can be changed and we can still listen to the song, that's a better outcome than they simply stop playing the song. We don't just continue to live by the standards of 30, 40 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

You can call me white if you want although I'm actually pink but I won't take offence.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We don't live in history though (well not all of us), we live in the here and now. People should not be referred to as yellow in this day and age, unless they're in the Simpsons. As with Fairytale, it's a shame that changing the lyrics ruins the song a little, but I also totally understand why a large number of people don't want to hear that particular offending word, so if it can be changed and we can still listen to the song, that's a better outcome than they simply stop playing the song. We don't just continue to live by the standards of 30, 40 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Oh the irony of the man who defends his clubs fans use of a offensive term as "theirs" but it's not OK  to use offensive terms in a song....
If offensive words are going to be removed from song and things, it applies to football chants, even your own.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 23, 2022)

This is one of those topics that there won't be any agreement on. People just have different views of things. Although at times I feel that at some point, somebody will object to just about any lyric in any song.....    If you are searching for a way to be offended, you are likely to find it.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 23, 2022)

And so this is Christmas
For weak and for strong
For rich and the poor ones
The world is so wrong

And so happy Christmas
For black and for white
For yellow and red one
Let's stop all the fight


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I never noticed that in the lyrics before, that's pretty bad to be fair. 🤣 Have they changed it to something else on the radio or just left an awkward blank in its place?
		
Click to expand...

Just left it blank.


----------



## chellie (Dec 23, 2022)

I have the nasty cough and cold that's doing the rounds. Not flu but I do feel like I've been hit by a bus. Yesterday had to cancel golf and going to see granddaughter in hospital. Still feel rubbish so cancelling Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and Boxing Day plans as well


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 23, 2022)

chellie said:



			I have the nasty cough and cold that's doing the rounds. Not flu but I do feel like I've been hit by a bus. Yesterday had to cancel golf and going to see granddaughter in hospital. Still feel rubbish so cancelling Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and Boxing Day plans as well

Click to expand...

I feel for you  - as I think I may have similar thing. The worst cough one's ever had? Coupled with cold symptoms? My goodness, I had no idea one body could contain quite so much snot ...


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 23, 2022)

weewullie said:



			So lets erase everything from the history books and just pretend it didn't happen
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit extreme... You can't erase history but you can certainly look back and learn from it. Just because something was ok in the past doesn't mean it is now.


----------



## chellie (Dec 23, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			I feel for you  - as I think I may have similar thing. The worst cough one's ever had? Coupled with cold symptoms? My goodness, I had no idea one body could contain quite so much snot ...
		
Click to expand...

Dripping tap....


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2022)

chellie said:



			I have the nasty cough and cold that's doing the rounds. Not flu but I do feel like I've been hit by a bus. Yesterday had to cancel golf and going to see granddaughter in hospital. Still feel rubbish so cancelling Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and Boxing Day plans as well

Click to expand...

Boo. Seems a lot of nasty bugs going around this winter. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 23, 2022)

weewullie said:



			You can call me white if you want although I'm actually pink but I won't take offence.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly…. At the moment(sic) it is “all right” to describe someone as White or Black.
Because that is the colour they most closely resemble. There is no racist connotation to it .
If you asked someone to describe in colour Chinese, Japanese , and other nationalities from  that part of the world, then yellow is the most likely. That is all the song was doing.
To do so isn’t racist, and in the song it is a succinct lyric to fit the song.
Within the song, it was merely saying “everyone”. I’m sure no racist intent was there when it was written, nor when it was sung.


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			People like you are what's wrong with this universe.
		
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2022)

According to CAMRA we shouldn’t be using the phrases “pub crawl” and “happy hour” as they aren’t inclusive

What the infraction is going on in this infractioning world we live in?


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			According to CAMRA we shouldn’t be using the phrases “pub crawl” and “happy hour” as they aren’t inclusive

What the infraction is going on in this infractioning world we live in?
		
Click to expand...

Thats something differnt though, thats CAMRA wanting to portay themselves as inclusive and not just the image of old geezers drinking pints of warm brown stuff.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 23, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Exactly…. At the moment(sic) it is “all right” to describe someone as White or Black.
Because that is the colour they most closely resemble. There is no racist connotation to it .
If you asked someone to describe in colour Chinese, Japanese , and other nationalities from  that part of the world, then yellow is the most likely. That is all the song was doing.
To do so isn’t racist, and in the song it is a succinct lyric to fit the song.
Within the song, it was merely saying “everyone”. I’m sure no racist intent was there when it was written, nor when it was sung.
		
Click to expand...

No. Chinese people aren’t yellow. As orikoru mentioned this is not the Simpsons. 

Because you are not Chinese and you don’t find the term offensive then it’s ok? 

Some of the people on here are incredible 😳😢


----------



## Captainron (Dec 23, 2022)

Chest infection. Hate them.


----------



## weewullie (Dec 23, 2022)

sunshine said:



			No. Chinese people aren’t yellow. As orikoru mentioned this is not the Simpsons.



Because you are not Chinese and you don’t find the term offensive then it’s ok?



Some of the people on here are incredible 😳😢
		
Click to expand...

I've never seen a black person. I've seen loads of people of various colours between light and very dark brown but never black. I've also never seen a white person apart from the odd Scotsman on the beach in Spain but I've seen loads of pink people. Why is it offensive to call someone the colour they actually are?


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 23, 2022)

weewullie said:



			I've never seen a black person. I've seen loads of people of various colours between light and very dark brown but never black. I've also never seen a white person apart from the odd Scotsman on the beach in Spain but I've seen loads of pink people. Why is it offensive to call someone the colour they actually are?
		
Click to expand...

Errr that's the point ... I don't know anyone who is yellow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Exactly…. At the moment(sic) it is “all right” to describe someone as White or Black.
Because that is the colour they most closely resemble. There is no racist connotation to it .
*If you asked someone to describe in colour Chinese, Japanese , and other nationalities from  that part of the world, then yellow is the most likely. That is all the song was doing.
To do so isn’t racist, and in the song it is a succinct lyric to fit the song.*
Within the song, it was merely saying “everyone”. I’m sure no racist intent was there when it was written, nor when it was sung.
		
Click to expand...

I really hope you read that back to yourself and see exactly how it is racist 🤦‍♂️

This conversation is not a good one at all


----------



## Slime (Dec 23, 2022)

When a fat person correctly calls me bald, I have to agree, but if I suggest that they're fat .................................... WOW!


----------



## weewullie (Dec 23, 2022)

Google Asian skin tone, the number of references to yellow may surprise you.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 23, 2022)

I see casual racism on the forum is alive and well


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 23, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Errr that's the point ... I don't know anyone who is yellow.
		
Click to expand...

No the point you missed is you don’t know any Black or White people either.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 23, 2022)

Lets not get the randon irritations thread closed


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 23, 2022)

Slime said:



			When a fat person correctly calls me bald, I have to agree, but if I suggest that they're fat .................................... WOW!
		
Click to expand...

Like when I chat with girls and it’s “can I try your glasses on” taking them off my face and doing it, but when I ask people in wheelchairs if I can have a go I’m out of order!


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 23, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Mice have chewed through one of the pockets of my carry bag 😤
		
Click to expand...

 That reminds me of a time I sold a bag on ebay

I said it had holes in the hood because of mice (whilst in the shed) and included decent photos of the damage. The person who bought it then complained about the damage and even tried to get a refund via ebay (who upheld the case in my favour).


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Our freezer definitely doesn't have space for such an enormous beast. We will have to look at donating it somehow or it'll go in the bin - don't know where to start though really as not done that before.
		
Click to expand...

 Cook and cut it up in to portions then freeze. Gets rid of most the bulk by discarding the bones and carcass.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 23, 2022)

IanM said:



			Why are people using VW Campervans as cars?   There's millions of them! 

Blocking up multiple parking spaces and have you noticed they always have one headlight not working?

Ban them!  (and caravans!)
		
Click to expand...

 Have you ever looked at the cost of a campervan. Probably loads who cannot afford two vehicles.

I know I never could never afford to buy a campervan and it is why I became a caravanner.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 23, 2022)

sunshine said:



			I see casual racism on the forum is alive and well
		
Click to expand...

Look,are you seriously suggesting that the writer  and singer of the song was being racist..?   Take a look at yourself.


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 23, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Look,are you seriously suggesting that the writer  and singer of the song was being racist..?   Take a look at yourself.
		
Click to expand...

No he's saying that casual racism is quite prevalent on this forum. He is also correct .


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 23, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Oh the irony of the man who defends his clubs fans use of a offensive term as "theirs" but it's not OK  to use offensive terms in a song....
If offensive words are going to be removed from song and things, it applies to football chants, even your own.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine, and I have slowly changed my opinion on that as well. As we grow, we learn.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 23, 2022)

What’s the world coming to when one can’t be 


sunshine said:



			I see casual racism on the forum is alive and well
		
Click to expand...

Casual?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 23, 2022)

weewullie said:



			I've never seen a black person. I've seen loads of people of various colours between light and very dark brown but never black. I've also never seen a white person apart from the odd Scotsman on the beach in Spain but I've seen loads of pink people. Why is it offensive to call someone the colour they actually are?
		
Click to expand...

You don't get to decide for everyone though do you? White people and black people are obviously not offended by the term, whereas East Asian people have clearly decided they don't want to be referred to as yellow. You don't have the right to tell them they're wrong.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 23, 2022)

Race Baiting.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 23, 2022)

IanM said:



			Folk failing to understand that language and use of it evolves.... otherwise I'd be typing this in Chaucerian English! 

Click to expand...

 please have a go Ian. Would love to see that…🤣


----------



## IanM (Dec 23, 2022)

Captainron said:



			please have a go Ian. Would love to see that…🤣
		
Click to expand...

I deleted the post cos it aint worth it!  

I did Chaucer at A Level... 40 years ago... it still hurts!


----------



## Captainron (Dec 23, 2022)

IanM said:



			I deleted the post cos it aint worth it!  

I did Chaucer at A Level... 40 years ago... it still hurts!
		
Click to expand...

You’re only 57!?! Pull the other one 😘


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 23, 2022)

The AA estimating 16.9 million cars today and 16.6 tomorrow will  be on the roads. Why  not 17m and how accurate are they likely to be?

Good luck to everybody travelling and hope they all stay safe.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 23, 2022)

Re the colour of peoples skin

It’s quite simple

Terms that were in common use 40 years ago are frowned on today, the world has changed.

Suggest that some members educate themselves on current acceptable standards.

It is also a minefield


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Re the colour of peoples skin

It’s quite simple

Terms that were in common use 40 years ago are frowned on today, the world has changed.

Suggest that some members educate themselves on current acceptable standards.

*It is also a minefield*

Click to expand...

Sure is - I try to avoid using terms unless googled first to find out what is currently acceptable!


----------



## IanM (Dec 23, 2022)

59 @


PhilTheFragger said:



			Re the colour of peoples skin

It’s quite simple

Terms that were in common use 40 years ago are frowned on today, the world has changed.

Suggest that some members educate themselves on current acceptable standards.

It is also a minefield
		
Click to expand...


So, John Lennon is a racist now?  (anyone remember the Father Ted episode?)   Sorry Liverpool, you're all cancelled, guilty by association, Sorry!


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Sure is - I try to avoid using terms unless googled first to find out what is currently acceptable!
		
Click to expand...

my child is non binary and i need to ask my step daughter what is and isn't ok to say and call them! 

what really hurts is not being able to get "daughter" cards


----------



## banjofred (Dec 23, 2022)

Fake example:...the police come up to me an ask for a description of the guy that just punched somebody....

-Well.....uh....he was kind of short.         Insulting to all short people. 
-He was....you know......a white guy.       Nope can't do that. 
-And really....when you think about it....I think he was pretty fat as well.   Nope, find another word. 
-It was a man. Probably. Not sure....hate to get in trouble if it was a lady that looked a bit male. 

It's getting worse out there. I won't even start talking about people who still think they can hit drives 250yds........don't disagree with them.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 23, 2022)

When I'm normal I'm creamy white with brown freckles
When I'm cold I'm blue
When I'm sun burnt I'm pink
When I'm envious I'm green
When I have jaundice I'm yellow
When I'm angry I'm red
Does that make me coloured?


----------



## weewullie (Dec 23, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Re the colour of peoples skin

It’s quite simple

Terms that were in common use 40 years ago are frowned on today, the world has changed.

Suggest that some members educate themseves on current acceptable standards.

It is also a minefield
		
Click to expand...

Skin colours haven't changed though


----------



## John Evans 9 (Dec 23, 2022)

bobmac said:



			When I'm normal I'm creamy white with brown freckles
When I'm cold I'm blue
When I'm sun burnt I'm pink
When I'm envious I'm green
When I have jaundice I'm yellow
When I'm angry I'm red
Does that make me coloured?
		
Click to expand...

A stand-up chameleon, perhaps.


----------



## Asian Dawn (Dec 23, 2022)

John Evans 9 said:



			A stand-up chameleon, perhaps.
		
Click to expand...

He seems to be quite laid back so maybe a Karma Chameleon


----------



## Captainron (Dec 23, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Fake example:...the police come up to me an ask for a description of the guy that just punched somebody....

-Well.....uh....he was kind of short.         Insulting to all short people.
-He was....you know......a white guy.       Nope can't do that.
-And really....when you think about it....I think he was pretty fat as well.   Nope, find another word.
-It was a man. Probably. Not sure....hate to get in trouble if it was a lady that looked a bit male.

It's getting worse out there. I won't even start talking about people who still think they can hit drives 250yds........don't disagree with them.
		
Click to expand...

You’ve just described Glyn to the police.


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2022)

My “aunt” dying.

She wasn’t a real aunt by my grandparents practically raiser raised her from birth. 
My mum is devastated


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			My “aunt” dying.

She wasn’t a real aunt by my grandparents practically raiser raised her from birth.
My mum is devastated
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 23, 2022)

All I can say is


----------



## chrisd (Dec 23, 2022)

IanM said:



			I deleted the post cos it aint worth it!  

I did Chaucer at A Level... 40 years ago... it still hurts!
		
Click to expand...

Just after you retired?


----------



## Slime (Dec 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			My “aunt” dying.

She wasn’t a real aunt by my grandparents practically raiser raised her from birth.
My mum is devastated
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, Dando, it always seems worse at this time of year.


----------



## Slime (Dec 23, 2022)

Grabbing a box of 10 fish fingers from the freezer only to find there's only 5 left in there.

Who, in the name of all that is Holy, would not cook an even number of fish fingers?
Five, somebody has cooked just 5 of the buggers ......................... *WHY?*
It surely has to be 4 or 6, or even all 10 of them.
But 5?


The world's gone mad, I tell you, absolutely mad.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 23, 2022)

Slime said:



			Grabbing a box of 10 fish fingers from the freezer only to find there's only 5 left in there.

Who, in the name of all that is Holy, would not cook an even number of fish fingers?
Five, somebody has cooked just 5 of the buggers ......................... *WHY?*
It surely has to be 4 or 6, or even all 10 of them.
But 5?


The world's gone mad, I tell you, absolutely mad. 

Click to expand...

Someone took a handful .


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			Grabbing a box of 10 fish fingers from the freezer only to find there's only 5 left in there.

Who, in the name of all that is Holy, would not cook an even number of fish fingers?
Five, somebody has cooked just 5 of the buggers ......................... *WHY?*
It surely has to be 4 or 6, or even all 10 of them.
But 5?


The world's gone mad, I tell you, absolutely mad. 

Click to expand...

When I used to make fish finger butties, I found that 5 was the perfect number between two slices of bread.


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			When I used to make fish finger butties, I found that 5 was the perfect number between two slices of bread.
		
Click to expand...

Get bigger bread and put 6 in, or get smaller bread and put 4 in.
If you can't do that, put 4 in and pad it out with cauliflower cheese to make the greatest sandwich there is.
Sprout sandwiches come a very close second .................................. obviously.
You're welcome.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			Get bigger bread and put 6 in, or get smaller bread and put 4 in.
If you can't do that, put 4 in and pad it out with cauliflower cheese to make the greatest sandwich there is.
Sprout sandwiches come a very close second .................................. obviously.
You're welcome.
		
Click to expand...

But if you have 6, then you need to have another box ready for the next one. I'm sticking with 5!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			Get bigger bread and put 6 in, or get smaller bread and put 4 in.
If you can't do that, put 4 in and pad it out with cauliflower cheese to make the greatest sandwich there is.
Sprout sandwiches come a very close second .................................. obviously.
You're welcome.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're losing this one - if there's 10 in a box then using 5 at a time seems ideal to me.


----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 24, 2022)

https://www.instructables.com/How-To-Make-The-Classic-Fish-Finger-Sarnie-Sandwi/

'You'll need five fish fingers per sandwich. '


----------



## banjofred (Dec 24, 2022)

*cauliflower cheese*......  I don't know how to react to that.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			Grabbing a box of 10 fish fingers from the freezer only to find there's only 5 left in there.

Who, in the name of all that is Holy, would not cook an even number of fish fingers?
Five, somebody has cooked just 5 of the buggers ......................... *WHY?*
It surely has to be 4 or 6, or even all 10 of them.
But 5?


The world's gone mad, I tell you, absolutely mad. 

Click to expand...

Not as bad as Tesco's bacon....you get 7 rashers in a pack


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 24, 2022)

I have to agree that this is a total abomination




But five of these on my plate tomorrow is OK along with the roast spuds and parsnips




I could easily manage more, but 5 is enough.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2022)

4 fish fingers fit perfectly in sliced bread. Cut down the middle, 2 in each half, quarter them if you want. Add in a 5th and then you end end cutting one, lengthways, down the middle. Rarely successful, it just falls out.

I'm with @Slime , the rest is just crazy talk 😆

Something I'm sure we all agree on, a fish finger buttie is a perfect post round, Saturday lunchtime snack 👍


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 24, 2022)

bobmac said:



			When I'm normal I'm creamy white with brown freckles
When I'm cold I'm blue
When I'm sun burnt I'm pink
When I'm envious I'm green
When I have jaundice I'm yellow
When I'm angry I'm red
Does that make me coloured?
		
Click to expand...

 nice to see you fitting in with the current trend of being rainbow coloured just do not go to Qatar.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm with ExRabbit on the fish fingers 5 fits perfectly and who goes to the bother of cutting the sandwich in half?
Pack of 10 fish fingers = 2 sandwiches, pack of 15 = 3 .  4 in a sandwich means 2 left over in the box. or one sandwich with just 3.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 24, 2022)

So many people incapable of opening another box of fish fingers........

The state of things....😋


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 24, 2022)

People with two boxes of fish fingers.

I've never bought a box until after I've finished one.

Its a slippery slope towards compulsion, obsession or addiction


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2022)

banjofred said:



*cauliflower cheese*......  I don't know how to react to that.
		
Click to expand...

Thank me?


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I think you're losing this one - if there's 10 in a box then using 5 at a time seems ideal to me.
		
Click to expand...

Why buy a box of 10 when you can buy a box of 24?
Then you can have sarneys with fish fingers in multiples of 2, 4, 6, 8 or 12 ............................. perfecto!


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



https://www.instructables.com/How-To-Make-The-Classic-Fish-Finger-Sarnie-Sandwi/

'You'll need five fish fingers per sandwich. '
		
Click to expand...


Ridiculous article and just fake news.
Who can take any notice whatsoever of an article purporting the use of seeded wholemeal bread?
Come on, we all know it should be sliced white bread with thick Lurpak.


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Not as bad as Tesco's bacon....you get 7 rashers in a pack
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I have to agree that this is a total abomination

View attachment 45681


But five of these on my plate tomorrow is OK along with the roast spuds and parsnips

View attachment 45682


I could easily manage more, but 5 is enough.
		
Click to expand...

Right, a couple of things here.

1. 5 is *NEVER* enough .............................................. do I make myself clear?

2. You were doing okay until you ruined everything by mentioning parsnips, those foul tasting, roast potato wannabes!


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			I'm with ExRabbit on the fish fingers 5 fits perfectly and who goes to the bother of cutting the sandwich in half?
*Pack of 10 fish fingers* = 2 sandwiches, pack of 15 = 3 .  *4 in a sandwich means 2 left over in the box*. or one sandwich with just 3.
		
Click to expand...

DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT buy those ridiculous boxes of 10, they have no place in the 21st century.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 24, 2022)

Parsnips and sprouts together, I love 'em. Not my irritation at all, but obviously this belongs on this thread...


----------



## Imurg (Dec 24, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Parsnips and sprouts together, I love 'em. Not my irritation at all, but obviously this belongs on this thread...

View attachment 45687

Click to expand...

Now we're talkin'


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 24, 2022)

Scumbags 

One of the mum friends not only her phone nicked this week her car smashed window on their drive 

Why?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 24, 2022)

People in pubs who wouldn’t normally be in pubs but “because it’s Christmas”. 
Feel like Joseph. No room at the inn for me and the dogs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606658136349229059
Words fail me


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2022)

Some very unpleasant people will be sweating and scared of every knock on the door, every creak of a floorboard right now. Good. It takes a special kind of idiot to carry out something like that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 24, 2022)

Awful story coming out of centre parks in Wilshire 

Poor family. Rip little man


----------



## banjofred (Dec 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			Thank me?
		
Click to expand...

Not quite. Although I guess if I liked califlower it might be a different story. I didn't know it was a cheese....but I guess why not?


----------



## Dando (Dec 25, 2022)

My oven not working


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			My oven not working
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, disaster
go borrow Mudball’s air fryer quick 👍
Or get your missus to breathe in the oven to give it a head start 👍

UsefulsuggestionsRus#


----------



## Dando (Dec 25, 2022)

The beef had 30 mins in the air fryer then an hour on the bbq


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			The beef had 30 mins in the air fryer then an hour on the bbq
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 25, 2022)

Getting given the new Jeremy Clarkson book for Christmas from Santa and me thinking I might actually enjoy it.  My Mrs has offered to try and return it.  Told her not to bother…


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 25, 2022)

HID burning the carrots. She put them in the pan but forgot to add any water 🤷. House is stinking.


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2022)

Amazon Prime and their inability to show premier league football actually live, despite how much money they have. Sooner games are taken off them the better


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			Amazon Prime and their inability to show premier league football actually live, despite how much money they have. Sooner games are taken off them the better
		
Click to expand...

Is there a delay in the feed then? I turned over as the picture quality is shocking.


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Is there a delay in the feed then? I turned over as the picture quality is shocking.
		
Click to expand...

anywhere between 20 seconds and a minute depending on how you watch it. For anyone with social media/betting sites open its highly annoying!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			anywhere between 20 seconds and a minute depending on how you watch it. For anyone with social media/betting sites open its highly annoying!
		
Click to expand...

That's not really primes fault. It's the same with bt player. Sky go, BBC iPlayer itv hub etc

Anything live is always on a delay


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			That's not really primes fault. It's the same with bt player. Sky go, BBC iPlayer itv hub etc

Anything live is always on a delay
		
Click to expand...


theres delays and theres delays though, technology is there for the delays to be a second or two at most if the broadcasters so choose, but they dont

and its my irritation...................


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			and its my irritation...................
		
Click to expand...

Maybe for new years we can cut out this rubbish unwritten rule that gets everyone's knickers in a twist ... Jesus wept.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 26, 2022)

Or you can just walk on by..........


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Or you can just walk on by..........
		
Click to expand...

Why tho? If somebody is just asking or pointing out that something isn't as bad for x y and z 

Or have you tried this 

Sometimes people find things helpful 

Then you just get the grumpy brigade of "it's My irritation it shall not be questioned under any circumstances"

For 1 it's not a rule and for 2 it makes you look a pompous prat


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219383170803462145


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 26, 2022)

🙄

Im guessing resolutions haven’t kicked in yet


----------



## Imurg (Dec 26, 2022)

Chill out
It's Christmas 
Someone got irritated about something
The world isn't ending......


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Chill out
It's Christmas 
Someone got irritated about something
The world isn't ending......
		
Click to expand...

Never said it was. I just pointed out that all the streaming services are pretty bad for lag. 

Just the standard "it's my irritation" has never helped any convo in the history of the world


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 26, 2022)

fundy said:



			theres delays and theres delays though, technology is there for the delays to be a second or two at most if the broadcasters so choose, but they dont

and its my irritation...................
		
Click to expand...

Standard stuff, the picture has to be encoded , streamed to you and then decoded, no chance of it being a second or 2. It's the reason I didn't watch any of the England games in UHD as it was best part of a minute behind.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Never said it was. I just pointed out that all the steaming services are pretty bad for lag.

Just the standard "it's my irritation" has never helped any convo in the history of the world
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree! My steaming service is really poor. I often look in the wardrobe for my fav shirt/trousers only to find they still haven’t been steamed!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			I absolutely agree! My steaming service is really poor. I often look in the wardrobe for my fav shirt/trousers only to find they still haven’t been steamed!

Click to expand...

Blooming steaming! How dare it..


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2022)

pauljames87

argue that irritation!!!!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 26, 2022)

What do facts have to do with something being irritating?

Just because something is explainable doesn’t make it less irritating, if it’s irritating.

I know there are rational facts behind the traffic lights at a roundabout on town, but it’s still an irritation.


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			What do facts have to do with something being irritating?

Just because something is explainable doesn’t make it less irritating, if it’s irritating.

I know there are rational facts behind the traffic lights at a roundabout on town, but it’s still an irritation.
		
Click to expand...


its even worse when the so called facts are wrong...................


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 26, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			What do facts have to do with something being irritating?

Just because something is explainable doesn’t make it less irritating, if it’s irritating.

I know there are rational facts behind the traffic lights at a roundabout on town, but it’s still an irritation.
		
Click to expand...

It's a public forum, if you don't want anyone to comment then don't post. Complaining about the difference between live TV and an internet stream just points to a lack of understanding and quite likely a comment on it.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Well if you will be so sensitive...
		
Click to expand...

If you walk a mile in his shoes and experience his irritations you might agree with him. It’s his irritation. Disagree if you want but it doesn’t diminish the level of his irritation. Respect his point, e.g. “I understand it’s bugging you but…”


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			It's a public forum, if you don't want anyone to comment then don't post. Complaining about the difference between live TV and an internet stream just points to a lack of understanding and quite likely a comment on it.
		
Click to expand...

Not even the subject that matters 

It's a forum, opinions or statements are open to be commented on, questioned or challenged..it's a public forum as you say

If someone posted this red button on iPlayer is doing my head in... Just an example

And someone says oh press back up it goes 

Two types of people 

Those who will be like thank you .. or ah tried didn't work 

And those who will just say "it's my irritation" 

People claim the forum is less welcoming than ever yet this "old rule" that's never been a rule is completely unwelcoming and stupid ..


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			If you walk a mile in his shoes and experience his irritations you might agree with him. It’s his irritation. Disagree if you want but it doesn’t diminish the level of his irritation. Respect his point, e.g. “I understand it’s bugging you but…”
		
Click to expand...

Which is completely fine. However if someone had said oh you idiot it's because of this .. then that's rude 

But If your politely say something without talking down to someone or calling them an idiot or anything then it's completely fine.

The "it's my irritation" is pathetic.


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Not even the subject that matters 

It's a forum, opinions or statements are open to be commented on, questioned or challenged..it's a public forum as you say

If someone posted this red button on iPlayer is doing my head in... Just an example

And someone says oh press back up it goes 

Two types of people 

Those who will be like thank you .. or ah tried didn't work 

And those who will just say "it's my irritation" 

People claim the forum is less welcoming than ever yet this "old rule" that's never been a rule is completely unwelcoming and stupid ..
		
Click to expand...

Press yellow , you're welcome 😉


----------



## Imurg (Dec 26, 2022)

And it's still his irritation........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 26, 2022)

The random irritations thread - a place where people can vent in peace


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 26, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			It's a public forum, if you don't want anyone to comment then don't post. Complaining about the difference between live TV and an internet stream just points to a lack of understanding and quite likely a comment on it.
		
Click to expand...

Again, understanding doesn't make something less irritating. You might not think so, but I personally believe that everyone reserves the right to be irritated, or not, by anything they like. I am not in any position to tell them otherwise. If you believe that you are, then more power to you and I salute you, Sir. 

You can comment all you want, as is your right and I make no such statement that anyone shouldn't. Merely that the act of explanation and/or understanding doesn't always make something less irritating.

I bid you a good evening and peace on earth.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 26, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			And it's still pathetic and not a rule. *So I'll agree to disagree*

Click to expand...

Good you’re learning, 
Next time make the same decision a bit sooner 👍

It’s an unwritten, but generally accepted rule of thumb that peoples random irritations are just that, thinks that peeps find irksome, 
Stuff is often commented on, but forensic dissection of the irritation isn’t normally necessary 👍


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 26, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			If you walk a mile in his shoes and experience his irritations you might agree with him. It’s his irritation. Disagree if you want but it doesn’t diminish the level of his irritation. Respect his point, e.g. “I understand it’s bugging you but…”
		
Click to expand...

Thing is Brian, we appear to have reached a point where people can't just respect other people's opinions without diminishment or "correction". Coupled with a seemingly obsessive desire to always have the last word. 

Anyway, it's boxing day, I am full of gammon and beer and going to retire to my couch for some Mario Kart madnss with the boy. 

Peace out!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Again, understanding doesn't make something less irritating. You might not think so, but I personally believe that everyone reserves the right to be irritated, or not, by anything they like. I am not in any position to tell them otherwise. If you believe that you are, then more power to you and I salute you, Sir. 

You can comment all you want, as is your right and I make no such statement that anyone shouldn't. Merely that the act of explanation and/or understanding doesn't always make something less irritating.

I bid you a good evening and peace on earth.
		
Click to expand...

I have spoken and apologised to Fundy. I did not mean to start a row. I pointed out when trying to help someone and get that statement back it's a kick in the nuts .. however Fundy has pointed out most of time people don't want help they just want to vent 

Will take his words on board

Feliz navidad


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 26, 2022)

Andy Townsend on co-commentary. "The officials have got that just about right". No they haven't, they've either got it right or they've got it wrong. It's a binary decision with a yes or no answer.


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2022)

Putting £45 of unleaded in my Mrs. Slime's Seat Altea 1.9 ............................................. *Tdi*.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 26, 2022)

Slime said:



			Putting £45 of unleaded in my Mrs. Slime's Seat Altea 1.9 ............................................. *Tdi*.

View attachment 45701

Click to expand...

Oh crap. How much to sort out?!


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 26, 2022)

Slime said:



			Putting £45 of unleaded in my Mrs. Slime's Seat Altea 1.9 ............................................. *Tdi*.

View attachment 45701

Click to expand...

Better that way round than diesel in. Petrol .


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh crap. How much to sort out?!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure yet, I'll be finding out in the next few days.


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Better that way round than diesel in. Petrol .
		
Click to expand...

Diesel in petrol is the better mistake.
When I ran a petrol station I often used to put diesel, that had been drained out of petrol cars, into my Austin Maxi 1750 and it never failed to start or run.
Petrol in a diesel car, however, can often damage the car's diesel pump .............................. and that can be very expensive indeed.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 26, 2022)

Slime said:



			Diesel in petrol is the better mistake.
When I ran a petrol station I often used to put diesel, that had been drained out of petrol cars, into my Austin Maxi 1750 and it never failed to start or run.
Petrol in a diesel car, however, can often damage the car's diesel pump .............................. and that can be very expensive indeed.
		
Click to expand...

I heard somewhere don't start the engine to stop it getting into the injectors, some cars tho apparently fire the fuel into them when you press unlock , I also heard diesel in a petrol was less of issue (especially when the pumps are bigger so don't usually fit a petrol car)

Not what you need at all , hope you get sorted quickly and not too costly


----------



## IanM (Dec 26, 2022)

I think we are each the sole arbiters of whether we are irritated or not.

The only valid disagreement response is, "it doesn't irritate me!"  

You're both correct too!


----------



## IanM (Dec 26, 2022)

Slime said:



			Putting £45 of unleaded in my Mrs. Slime's Seat Altea 1.9 ............................................. *Tdi*.

View attachment 45701

Click to expand...

Did you drive it before realising?

If not, you'll be less badly ripped off.


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2022)

IanM said:



			Did you drive it before realising?

If not, you'll be less badly ripped off.
		
Click to expand...

Went about 150 yards, probably at about £2 per yard!


----------



## IanM (Dec 26, 2022)

Slime said:



			Went about 150 yards, probably at about £2 per yard!
		
Click to expand...

If you are lucky!


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 26, 2022)

Slime said:



			Diesel in petrol is the better mistake.
When I ran a petrol station I often used to put diesel, that had been drained out of petrol cars, into my Austin Maxi 1750 and it never failed to start or run.
Petrol in a diesel car, however, can often damage the car's diesel pump .............................. and that can be very expensive indeed.
		
Click to expand...

My wife put about 1/4 tank in our old diesel car, I topped it all the way up with diesel and it was fine. But yes 45 quid is an awful lot tbf 😱


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 26, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Again, understanding doesn't make something less irritating. You might not think so, but I personally believe that everyone reserves the right to be irritated, or not, by anything they like. I am not in any position to tell them otherwise. If you believe that you are, then more power to you and I salute you, Sir.

You can comment all you want, as is your right and I make no such statement that anyone shouldn't. Merely that the act of explanation and/or understanding doesn't always make something less irritating.

I bid you a good evening and peace on earth.
		
Click to expand...

…which is of course all very true.

However, if I hear someone express an irritation that I know, or at least strongly suspect, to either be unfounded or based upon a mistaken belief, I consider it only the right and proper thing to do to cast light on the misunderstanding or misconception at the root of irritation with the hope of alleviating the irritation…so trying to help wherever as best I can.  If they choose to reject or ignore my clarifications then so be it.  Let them be irritated. 👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 26, 2022)

Blimey guys. Give it a rest. If it irritates me, it irritates me. It has naff all to do with truth or reality. It's just that *it* irritates *me*. What you think is not important ...


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 26, 2022)

The number of 🔔🔚s on the A1 today.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 27, 2022)

Slime said:



			Putting £45 of unleaded in my Mrs. Slime's Seat Altea 1.9 ............................................. *Tdi*.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a petrol lawnmower?


----------



## sunshine (Dec 27, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Blimey guys. Give it a rest. If it irritates me, it irritates me. It has naff all to do with truth or reality. It's just that *it* irritates *me*. *What you think is not important ...*

Click to expand...

If that’s true then why post the irritation? Surely you’re posting because you want people to comment on it. You ok hun?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 27, 2022)

Slime said:



			Putting £45 of unleaded in my Mrs. Slime's Seat Altea 1.9 ............................................. *Tdi*.

View attachment 45701

Click to expand...

I do think the pump colour coding could be a lot better to help stop that. Yeras back, you would put a small quatity of petrol into a diesel tank to stop it waxing over during the very cold spells. I admit that a small quantity isn't 45. though.
I would have thought that if it's the (best) VW diesel and TDI with the unit injectors, it will be a lot more robust than the common rail editions.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 27, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I do think the pump colour coding could be a lot better to help stop that. Yeras back, you would put a small quatity of petrol into a diesel tank to stop it waxing over during the very cold spells. I admit that a small quantity isn't 45. though.
I would have thought that if it's the (best) VW diesel and TDI with the unit injectors, it will be a lot more robust than the common rail editions.
		
Click to expand...

Also, don’t cars now have different size filler caps so you (shouldn’t) be able to put the wrong nozzle in?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 27, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Also, don’t cars now have different size filler caps so you (shouldn’t) be able to put the wrong nozzle in?
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, the diesel nozzle is larger than a petrol filler cap so it would be pretty hard to put diesel in a petrol, but vice versa its easy to put petrol in a diesel.

I was always told that if you do put petrol in a diesel then (assuming you realise quickly enough) to top it up with diesel as often as you can to dilute it. £45 quids worth is likely more than that advice was intended for though!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 27, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Also, don’t cars now have different size filler caps so you (shouldn’t) be able to put the wrong nozzle in?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure the car in question is that new enough.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 27, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The number of 🔔🔚s on the A1 today.
		
Click to expand...

The number of those on most motorways over the last few days. I lost count of the amount of drivers sat in the outside lane in an empty motorway. Absolute morons, they should get someone else to drive them in their yearly trip.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The number of those on most motorways over the last few days. I lost count of the amount of drivers sat in the outside lane in an empty motorway. Absolute morons, they should get someone else to drive them in their yearly trip.
		
Click to expand...

Cretins, every last one of them. The excuses they used to trot out when I stopped them were ludicrous.

“I don’t want to be hitting all the debris in lane one”.

“I feel safer surrounded by space”.

And my personal all time favourite, when pointing to lane one;

“But that’s the _lorry _lane, officer”.

As I say. Cretins.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 27, 2022)

fundy said:



			pauljames87

argue that irritation!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

that can be a new year wish as well as a long-term irritation


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 27, 2022)

sunshine said:



			If that’s true then why post the irritation? Surely you’re posting because you want people to comment on it. You ok hun?
		
Click to expand...

???. 
I was just trying to indicate that folk who post an 'irritation' are not expecting an explanation of why they are wrong to be irritated. They are sharing that they are irritated, and that's pretty much it really? Anyhow, me out.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 27, 2022)

The utter womble who swore at me today for riding my bike...in the cycle lane🤣🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 27, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			The utter womble who swore at me today for riding my bike...in the cycle lane🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Well maybe he didn't realise you were in the cycle lane? Cut him some slack


----------



## Pants (Dec 27, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			The utter womble who swore at me today for riding my bike...in the cycle lane🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he was surprised to see a cyclist in one


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2022)

Pants said:



			Maybe he was surprised to see a cyclist in one 

Click to expand...

next he’ll be stopping at lights


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2022)

Slime said:



			Putting £45 of unleaded in my Mrs. Slime's Seat Altea 1.9 ............................................. *Tdi*.
		
Click to expand...

Just an update for those who may be interested.
Car back home and running very well, it started immediately after having the petrol drained out.
It cost £45 of wasted fuel.
£60 to join a breakdown recovery service .............................. who were exceptional.
£40 for a fuel line and tank cleaner and a little thankyou to the guy who did the job in the pouring rain but with a smile on his face.

So, £145 paid for a stupid mistake and 12 months of breakdown cover ............................ including mis-fuels!!

Lesson learned, hopefully.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 27, 2022)

Slime said:



			Just an update for those who may be interested.
Car back home and running very well, it started immediately after having the petrol drained out.
It cost £45 of wasted fuel.
£60 to join a breakdown recovery service .............................. who were exceptional.
£40 for a fuel line and tank cleaner and a little thankyou to the guy who did the job in the pouring rain but with a smile on his face.

So, £145 paid for a stupid mistake and 12 months of breakdown cover ............................ including mis-fuels!!

Lesson learned, hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest that annoying as that is,  that is a result and a lot cheaper than the possible damage probable with the newer and more delicate common rail diesels


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 27, 2022)

Slime said:



			Just an update for those who may be interested.
Car back home and running very well, it started immediately after having the petrol drained out.
It cost £45 of wasted fuel.
£60 to join a breakdown recovery service .............................. who were exceptional.
£40 for a fuel line and tank cleaner and a little thankyou to the guy who did the job in the pouring rain but with a smile on his face.

So, £145 paid for a stupid mistake and 12 months of breakdown cover ............................ including mis-fuels!!

Lesson learned, hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Taking the positives, a wasn't too costly (still pricey but least not in the thousand bracket) and b you get that 12 months cover could come in handy another time 

Every cloud 

Least it's fixed !


----------



## Dando (Dec 28, 2022)

a man who moved near train tracks complains to train companies about train noises


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 28, 2022)

Dando said:



a man who moved near train tracks complains to train companies about train noises 

Click to expand...

similar has happened at golf courses and people who buy houses on the course boundary moaning about balls in garden!! I remember North Hants were forced to change one of their par 3s!


----------



## Dando (Dec 28, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			similar has happened at golf courses and people who buy houses on the course boundary moaning about balls in garden!! I remember North Hants were forced to change one of their par 3s!
		
Click to expand...

Why do the bedwetters always get their own way


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			Why do the bedwetters always get their own way
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately courts rule in their favour - it’s ruined plenty of golf courses over the years - ruined one near here and another one has had to make a number of changes to a hole 

Balls from the course where landing in his garden and he went to court and the club had to make changes


----------



## D-S (Dec 28, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unfortunately courts rule in their favour - it’s ruined plenty of golf courses over the years - ruined one near here and another one has had to make a number of changes to a hole

Balls from the course where landing in his garden and he went to court and the club had to make changes
		
Click to expand...

Just because the previous owner was happy to have golf balls raining into their garden, doesn’t mean you have to be. If someone built a golf course alongside your house and golf balls rained into your garden would you accept it?
Unless there is a covenant on the house saying that the golf course can shell balls regularly into your garden (which might cost the course a lot to have and would result in a much cheaper purchase price) no one has the right to fire objects into your garden or house.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			similar has happened at golf courses and people who buy houses on the course boundary moaning about balls in garden!! I remember North Hants were forced to change one of their par 3s!
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288561759805157376
Reminded me of this 😂


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 28, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			similar has happened at golf courses and people who buy houses on the course boundary moaning about balls in garden!! I remember North Hants were forced to change one of their par 3s!
		
Click to expand...

We had to move one of our greens for balls going into gardens. Course was there 100 years before the houses.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 28, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unfortunately courts rule in their favour - it’s ruined plenty of golf courses over the years - ruined one near here and another one has had to make a number of changes to a hole

Balls from the course where landing in his garden and he went to court and the club had to make changes
		
Click to expand...

They don’t in Spain. The law is based on “normality.” If you choose to live near a course, expect golf balls. The course has to be there first. Same “normality” rule applies to noise too. If you choose to live near somewhere that is noisy, whether it be a factory, motorway or railway…tough, you chose to live there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2022)

D-S said:



			Just because the previous owner was happy to have golf balls raining into their garden, doesn’t mean you have to be. If someone built a golf course alongside your house and golf balls rained into your garden would you accept it?
Unless there is a covenant on the house saying that the golf course can shell balls regularly into your garden (which might cost the course a lot to have and would result in a much cheaper purchase price) no one has the right to fire objects into your garden or house.
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t say anyone had the right to fire golf balls into a garden 🤷‍♂️

I just provided some current issues for a couple of courses in the area 🤷‍♂️



Hobbit said:



			They don’t in Spain. The law is based on “normality.” If you choose to live near a course, expect golf balls. The course has to be there first. Same “normality” rule applies to noise too. If you choose to live near somewhere that is noisy, whether it be a factory, motorway or railway…tough, you chose to live there.
		
Click to expand...

Believe it’s the same in the states but I did hear of a legal challenge after someone got hit from the course


----------



## Dando (Dec 28, 2022)

D-S said:



			Just because the previous owner was happy to have golf balls raining into their garden, doesn’t mean you have to be. If someone built a golf course alongside your house and golf balls rained into your garden would you accept it?
Unless there is a covenant on the house saying that the golf course can shell balls regularly into your garden (which might cost the course a lot to have and would result in a much cheaper purchase price) no one has the right to fire objects into your garden or house.
		
Click to expand...

maybe people shouldn’t buy a house next to a golf course/village cricket pitch/church etc that have been there for years and years


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 28, 2022)

I used to play cricket in Cromer. Several new houses were built along one end of the ground. One of our players was a roofer and would fix any broken tiles and the club picked up the bill. One old battle axe moved in and complained constantly about noise, balls going into her garden etc and even wrote to the council to try to get the club closed down. But she didn't object to the ground being there when she was able to hop over her garden fence and take a short cut into town across the pitch.


----------



## D-S (Dec 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			maybe people shouldn’t buy a house next to a golf course/village cricket pitch/church etc that have been there for years and years
		
Click to expand...

Unless there is a convenant saying that firing objects into my garden is something I should accept and that the seller discounts the price accordingly why on earth should I accept it?
We all know that people hit golf balls considerably further than they did many years ago (the same is true in cricket) so this suddenly gives them the right to fire objects into my garden?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 28, 2022)

D-S said:



			Unless there is a convenant saying that firing objects into my garden is something I should accept and that the seller discounts the price accordingly why on earth should I accept it?
We all know that people hit golf balls considerably further than they did many years ago (the same is true in cricket) so this suddenly gives them the right to fire objects into my garden?
		
Click to expand...

Well if it was me personally I probably wouldn't buy a house backing onto a golf course/rugby pitch/football pitch/cricket ground. I wouldn't have an issue if it was just me (hell I'd love to have a house backing onto a golf course) but I'd be very wary of letting my young daughter play in the back garden if there was a real risk of her being hit by a solid object and it would be a deal breaker for the house purchase.

Unfortunately a lot of the people who do this (buy a house next to an existing recreational ground) buy the house because they no doubt love the idea of having open space out their back garden without actually giving any thought to why that open space exists. As a result I have very little sympathy for these people when they complain that the neighbouring land is being used for its purpose.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			???.
I was just trying to indicate that folk who post an 'irritation' are not expecting an explanation of why they are wrong to be irritated. They are sharing that they are irritated, and that's pretty much it really? Anyhow, me out.
		
Click to expand...

I can provide information that could help the irritated individual get over their irritation, or realise they need not have been irritated, but in truth I can’t tell them they are wrong to be irritated.👍


----------



## Dando (Dec 28, 2022)

D-S said:



			Unless there is a convenant saying that firing objects into my garden is something I should accept and that the seller discounts the price accordingly why on earth should I accept it?
We all know that people hit golf balls considerably further than they did many years ago (the same is true in cricket) so this suddenly gives them the right to fire objects into my garden?
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, don’t but a house near a sports facility


----------



## D-S (Dec 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			Like I said, don’t but a house near a sports facility
		
Click to expand...

Where does it say that sports facilities are allowed to send hard objects into your garden? 
Does a sports facility by its very nature have rights over your property? Can they regularly make sitting in your garden dangerous because they were there first? Or perhaps sports facilities should compensate all property owners who now, due to more players hitting the balls further and wider, are endangered in their own property.
Lets hope that they don’t decide to open an archery school for beginners..


----------



## Dando (Dec 28, 2022)

D-S said:



			Where does it say that sports facilities are allowed to send hard objects into your garden? 
Does a sports facility by its very nature have rights over your property? Can they regularly make sitting in your garden dangerous because they were there first? Or perhaps sports facilities should compensate all property owners who now, due to more players hitting the balls further and wider, are endangered in their own property.
Lets hope that they don’t decide to open an archery school for beginners..
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure people aren’t deliberately hitting golf balls into the gardens


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’m sure people aren’t deliberately hitting golf balls into the gardens
		
Click to expand...

I've played enough times with you to know it isn't "deliberate" ( but it look like it could be 😉)


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’m sure people aren’t deliberately hitting golf balls into the gardens
		
Click to expand...

Pfft if people could deliberately hit the fairway they would 100% of the time and the issue would go away 🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 28, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			I used to play cricket in Cromer. Several new houses were built along one end of the ground. One of our players was a roofer and would fix any broken tiles and the club picked up the bill. One old battle axe moved in and complained constantly about noise, balls going into her garden etc and even wrote to the council to try to get the club closed down. But she didn't object to the ground being there when she was able to hop over her garden fence and take a short cut into town across the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is, if she got the cricket club closed down, the land would possibly be sold off for housing, and she would have an estate on her doorstep rather than green stuff

Maybe the devil you know is better.

If you buy a house adjacent to a golf club, it is almost inevitable that the odd ball may escape, there are things that can be done to mitigate, nets etc, but these can be unsightly
Insurance is a must, but we live in a changing world, where often the law is an ass and common sense does not prevail


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 28, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thing is, if she got the cricket club closed down, the land would possibly be sold off for housing, and she would have an estate on her doorstep rather than green stuff

Maybe the devil you know is better.

If you buy a house adjacent to a golf club, it is almost inevitable that the odd ball may escape, there are things that can be done to mitigate, nets etc, but these can be unsightly
Insurance is a must, but we live in a changing world, where often the law is an ass and common sense does not prevail
		
Click to expand...

When the houses were built they used a special glass in the windows facing the pitch to try to stop them being broken. Didn't work 100% of the time as a low, flat direct hit would sometimes break one but they would break without shattering and remain in place. Probably saw that twice in over 20 years playing there and the club bore the cost of the repairs. The roof tiles were a different matter as they would regularly get broken but generally were replaced the following day at no cost to the house owner. If house builders are going to build properties alongside existing sports facilities then it should be them that should be responsible for any issues, or failing that there should be a very clear clause in the deeds that states that the homeowner accepts the risk of buying a house next to a sports pitch.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 28, 2022)

While playing Son Vida [ old course ] Majorca in the early 80s, my mate hooked his drive left onto a 2nd-floor balcony, scattering a family peacefully sitting and having their morning coffee.
I'm ashamed to say, 3 of us found it very funny


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 28, 2022)

Recording a football match only to find it only recorded the 1st 20 mins then buffered and froze.
Then attempt watching it on Youtube where it immediately showed the final score, worse still the replay was virtual  WTF


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2022)

Fantasy League - thought I'd had a storming week but so has everyone else. Since they chucked in the unlimited transfers for the World Cup break, everyone's teams are now 90% the same with only a couple of players different. You can't even catch up with smart captain choices because you need to make Haaland captain every week. Everyone has Haaland & Kane, everyone has Rashford, Almiron, Trippier, Martinelli etc. It will just be a procession to the end now unless a lot of other players suddenly hit form.


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Fantasy League - thought I'd had a storming week but so has everyone else. Since they chucked in the unlimited transfers for the World Cup break, everyone's teams are now 90% the same with only a couple of players different. You can't even catch up with smart captain choices because you need to make Haaland captain every week. Everyone has Haaland & Kane, everyone has Rashford, Almiron, Trippier, Martinelli etc. It will just be a procession to the end now unless a lot of other players suddenly hit form.
		
Click to expand...

Stopped playing it a long time ago as it's way to easy now.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 29, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thing is, if she got the cricket club closed down, the land would possibly be sold off for housing, and she would have an estate on her doorstep rather than green stuff

Maybe the devil you know is better.

If you buy a house adjacent to a golf club, it is almost inevitable that the odd ball may escape, there are things that can be done to mitigate, nets etc, but these can be unsightly
Insurance is a must, but we live in a changing world, where often the law is an ass and common sense does not prevail
		
Click to expand...

We have a popular singing person in a house just to the side of our 1st tee.
I bumped into his girlfriend walking the course and she mentioned that golf seems to start very early in the morning...
Often big groups having a chat there first thing, plus OB right means plenty of rude words at any time of day.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 29, 2022)

People (one actually) deciding that they know how to do the job better than the way it's been done for ages and making it take two hours longer than it should have. That said. it did mean I didn't get asked to do a horrible job that I usually drop for. I did pass on my thoughts to the team leader (who, initially thought the person had been really helpful), but luckilly noticed the chaos the person had caused.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2022)

pendodave said:



			We have a popular singing person in a house just to the side of our 1st tee.
I bumped into his girlfriend walking the course and she mentioned that golf seems to start very early in the morning...
Often big groups having a chat there first thing, plus OB right means plenty of rude words at any time of day.
		
Click to expand...

Come on who is it????


----------



## Red devil (Dec 29, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			We had to move one of our greens for balls going into gardens. Course was there 100 years before the houses.
		
Click to expand...

Same happened at Old Links,Southport, I believe


----------



## banjofred (Dec 29, 2022)

The dance music played constantly at the gym....


----------



## Red devil (Dec 29, 2022)

Dando said:



a man who moved near train tracks complains to train companies about train noises 

Click to expand...

I work on the rail.  Guy removes a whistle board that on the track at the bottom of his garden of a house he'd just acquired. Whistle boards are for the driver to sound the horn on approach to a crossing between the hours of 07.00-23.00.
Threatened with court action by Network Rail he left its replacement in situ


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2022)

Dando said:



a man who moved near train tracks complains to train companies about train noises 

Click to expand...

I've just seen the article. Ah amersham .. the memories of that signal cabin, north end of the met are a strange bunch 

They all had a copy of the timetable and if a train left 15 seconds early they complained 

Gave the driver the signal 1 min early once had to write a memo lol


----------



## Red devil (Dec 29, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I've just seen the article. Ah amersham .. the memories of that signal cabin, north end of the met are a strange bunch

They all had a copy of the timetable and if a train left 15 seconds early they complained

Gave the driver the signal 1 min early once had to write a memo lol
		
Click to expand...

Come across a few strange signallers in my time. Especially the lone workers 🥴


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2022)

Hate DIY.. although this was more Destroy It Yourself as the past two days all I've done is break down a load of old drawer units and a large wardrobe and took them down the dump. I'm knackered, would rather have been at work so I didn't have to do so much bloody work.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Hate DIY.. although this was more Destroy It Yourself as the past two days all I've done is break down a load of old drawer units and a large wardrobe and took them down the dump. I'm knackered, would rather have been at work so I didn't have to do so much bloody work.
		
Click to expand...

I feel you as a fellow office worker. My missus takes great amusement from how much I sweat from doing the most minor of manual labour.

Hopefully she'll stop asking me to do DIY since I went through a central heating pipe just before Xmas in the middle of the big freeze 😂.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Hate DIY.. although this was more Destroy It Yourself as the past two days all I've done is break down a load of old drawer units and a large wardrobe and took them down the dump. I'm knackered, would rather have been at work so I didn't have to do so much bloody work.
		
Click to expand...

My wife has banned me from a number of things.....no painting, pruning for instance. Once was all it took..... I thought it was ok, she disagreed. I am really good at breaking things as you seem to be well qualified to do. Digging ditches, cutting grass, etc....


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2022)

The only upside is that I MUST have burned off at least some of the Christmas calories.


----------



## Mudball (Dec 29, 2022)

planned to clear up the upstairs as we have family and friends over for Christmas/NY…. 

But ended up half clearing the garage!!! 15 years of medical magazines in the garage.  Some still in their envelop. Mrs kept them as she never knows when she will need them. But now she is getting used to going to the Interweb and getting her stuff. So finally had to take about 4 boxes to the skip. Got some strange looks from the guys watching me tip over 100s of medical journals into the skip.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 29, 2022)

Only discovered when buying our train tickets into London that the last train back would leave Waterloo at 20:50 (strike impact) and so too early for us to have dinner after the show.  And so…dinner booking cancelled. Pity.  Mind you Londons West End and Covent Garden (where we had dinner booked) were absolutely rammed so they‘ll have no difficulty filling it.

Never mind.  The show (Moulin Rouge) was spectacular (though mostly style with very little substance), and our sympathies are generally with the strikers…despite the inconvenience and disappointment we felt over our dinner booking - after all…it was only a dinner booking.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2022)

Waking up to a text saying 2 of the people we've spent most of Xmas with have tested +ve for Covid 
Oh joy.......the countdown begins.


----------



## Dando (Dec 30, 2022)

Evri saying they delivered mrs d's coat at 7.45 last night but we haven't received anything and the ring doorbell doesn't show anyone coming to the door


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 30, 2022)

Twitter, including those that post on it and those who have to repost links to it.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Dec 30, 2022)

Getting close to the time to remortgage and I’m out of my depth in the current climate. do I ride it out on a tracker and expect a rise and fall. Fix it for two years and hope it’s blown over, go it alone or use a broker. 
No advice required I just hate not knowing what to do and I don’t like help because of pride and ego. Too many options and variables…


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			In my haste to get presents for the wife I stupidly ordered something from a website I saw via a Facebook ad. Few weeks later, it hasn't arrived, they haven't answered my emails, and I find out they are rated 1.7 on TrustPilot. Why the hell didn't I check that before? Idiot. Oh well off to my bank to get a credit refund.
		
Click to expand...

They actually arrived in the end, out of the blue, yesterday. 😂 Bit late for Christmas but I've cancelled my credit dispute anyway.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2022)

Let's reiterate the subject of this thread, it's to post random irritations and not troll, or use it for point scoring.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 30, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Let's reiterate the subject of this thread, it's to post random irritations and not troll, or use it for point scoring.
		
Click to expand...


Out of curiosity , how do you differentiate between someone having a genuine disagreeing opinion and trolling?


----------



## Bratty (Dec 30, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Out of curiosity , how do you differentiate between someone having a genuine disagreeing opinion and trolling?
		
Click to expand...

If their name starts with "Odd" and ends with "socks", automatically linked to trolling. 😉


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Out of curiosity , how do you differentiate between someone having a genuine disagreeing opinion and trolling?
		
Click to expand...

It's quite clear in the rules. 
As I said this thread is for the posting of  random irritations, not to point score. 
As Long as your irritations don't break forum rules, you should be free to post them without getting attacked.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 30, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			It's quite clear in the rules.
As I said this thread is for the posting of  random irritations, not to point score.
As Long as your irritations don't break forum rules, you should be free to post them without getting attacked.
		
Click to expand...

OK, I assume the direction is mine...
I hate twitter and everything that goes with it. I do not need to know what colour someones undies are that day, how long they brushed their teeth or how many blades of grass their mower didn't pick up.
Every forum I go to has people that link to it. Its my irritation


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 30, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			It's quite clear in the rules. 
As I said this thread is for the posting of  random irritations, not to point score. 
As Long as your irritations don't break forum rules, you should be free to post them without getting attacked.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification.

My random irritation has for a long time been how overly PC the world has become although I do appreciate rules are there to stop complete anarchy.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 30, 2022)

If you look at the replies count on this thread it should tell you all about us on this forum.
Just a load of moaning old buggers, and not just old.
Closely followed by the footie thread!
Just saying! 😁


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 30, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			If you look at the replies count on this thread it should tell you all about us on this forum.
Just a load of moaning old buggers, and not just old.
Closely followed by the footie thread!
Just saying! 😁
		
Click to expand...

You forgot some that are always right


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 30, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			If you look at the replies count on this thread it should tell you all about us on this forum.
Just a load of moaning old buggers, and not just old.
Closely followed by the footie thread!
Just saying! 😁
		
Click to expand...

The good news is Things That Gladden tends to stay on the first page. This has three times the posts BUT quite often a gladden post is just "liked" whereas an irritation one can get numerous replies...


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The good news is Things That Gladden tends to stay on the first page. This has three times the posts BUT quite often a gladden post is just "liked" whereas an irritation one can get numerous replies...
		
Click to expand...

Which is my point about "Moaning old buggers". 😂👍


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 30, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Which is my point about "Moaning old buggers". 😂👍
		
Click to expand...

I'm old and I moan. 

But I'm a moaning old pleasant person.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I'm old and I moan. 

But I'm a moaning old pleasant person. 

Click to expand...

As opposed to me...a Grumpy Old Man and I'm not afraid to tell anyone about it...


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			As opposed to me...a Grumpy Old Man and I'm not afraid to tell anyone about it...

Click to expand...

Constantly…


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			Constantly…

Click to expand...


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 30, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Thanks for the clarification.

My random irritation has for a long time been how *overly PC* the world has become although I do appreciate rules are there to stop complete anarchy.
		
Click to expand...

What do you actually mean by this? What is this PC thing and what is it stopping you doing or saying now that you couldn’t before?


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			What do you actually mean by this? What is this PC thing and what is it stopping you doing or saying now that you couldn’t before?
		
Click to expand...

I wonder this too.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			What do you actually mean by this? What is this PC thing and what is it stopping you doing or saying now that you couldn’t before?
		
Click to expand...

Like fight club, it can’t be mentioned. 🤐


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 30, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			What do you actually mean by this? What is this PC thing and what is it stopping you doing or saying now that you couldn’t before?
		
Click to expand...


Well here’s a turn up for the books.  A few posts about trolling & vanity posts and hey presto you pop up!

William hill wouldn’t have taken bets on that!


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 31, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Well here’s a turn up for the books.  A few posts about trolling & vanity posts and hey presto you pop up!

William hill wouldn’t have taken bets on that!
		
Click to expand...

😆 So you’re not going to answer the question? It’s ok we probably know the answer!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 31, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Thanks for the clarification.

My random irritation has for a long time been *how overly PC the world has become* although I do appreciate rules are there to stop complete anarchy.
		
Click to expand...

You are right - there's hundreds of them - hadn't appreciated how they have taken over - here's just a few

PC-Panama Canal
PC-Panama City
PC-Pancreatic Cancer
PC-Paper Clip
PC-Parish Council
PC-Passport Control
PC-Paulo Cesar (1970 world cup Brazil player) 
PC-Peace Corps
PC-Pelvic Contractions
PC-Penalty Corner (hockey)
PC-Pepsi Cola
PC-Per Capita
PC-Percent/age
PC-Personal Computer
PC-Personnel Carrier
PC-Petty Cash
PC-Phone Call
PC-Piano Concerto
PC-Pierre Cardin
PC-Plaid Cymru (mods: please forgive PC = political content) 
PC-Pocket Calculator
PC-Police Constable
PC-Polycarbonate
PC-Post Card
PC-Postal Code
PC-Prince Charming
PC-Program Code
PC-Prostate Cancer
PC-Public Convenience
PC-Pussy Cat

Pedantic Cretin


----------



## Starbox (Dec 31, 2022)

Change of plans, going to IKEA instead of golf ggrrr


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 31, 2022)

Starbox said:



			Change of plans, going to IKEA instead of golf ggrrr
		
Click to expand...

That is a horrific turn of events!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 31, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			😆 So you’re not going to answer the question? It’s ok we probably know the answer!
		
Click to expand...

You know exactly what it meant, but don’t worry you added another post to your count.


----------



## weewullie (Dec 31, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			What do you actually mean by this? What is this PC thing and what is it stopping you doing or saying now that you couldn’t before?
		
Click to expand...

It caused the removal of my favourite statue in Bristol.


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 31, 2022)

When you are just sitting down for dinner and the cat decides it's a good time to deliver Satan's log in the litter tray.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			When you are just sitting down for dinner and the cat decides it's a good time to deliver Satan's log in the litter tray.
		
Click to expand...

I think you've just won this thread.....


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 31, 2022)

weewullie said:



			It caused the removal of my favourite statue in Bristol.
		
Click to expand...

I'm more amazed that anyone would have a favourite statue 🗽


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2022)

Not so much a Random Irritation, more a Random Sadness. Mrs Hobbit and I have been members of the bowls club for almost 4 years. We’re in our early 60’s and, along with a few others, are by far the youngest. In the last 6 months we’re seeing Alzheimer’s/dementia get a grip of several members.

We’ve been there with Mrs Hobbit’s mum, so know what to expect, but to see friends failing and their partners struggling is so sad…. That’s life I guess.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 31, 2022)

Tried to switch mobile simm from virgin to O2 today. Connected with VM amazingly quickly got the PAK code got popped over to O2 to sort out transfer of number, and that's where it went south, FAST. The order was in wifes name, she's the account holder, which I've tried to change many many times over the years to no avail. Now I had to drag her in the answer my security questions, which she had no answer for because I'm the mobile account holder....still with me? I had to give her my security answers to pass on, so now she knows my security answers, good job they weren't my GF's name, joke by the way, before someone jumps in. So the solution was.......cancel the new account as 02 couldn't change the account holders name, refund my £6, and now I have to go to the 02 shop in town to get a new simm and get that linked to my (wifes) VM account. 
Anyone think this will be easy? Still, it will fun to watch the poor assistant in the shop sort this mess out.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 31, 2022)

wifes friend called her, she was at home but upstairs

her mum was down. Dad out.. apparently dad came home to find her mum on the floor (heart attack) already blue. CPR done.. ambulance managed to get her heart going but its not looking good

how awful

she is blaming herself for being upstairs


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Waking up to a text saying 2 of the people we've spent most of Xmas with have tested +ve for Covid
Oh joy.......the countdown begins.
		
Click to expand...

Another one down...that's 3 from 9....2 more suspected... us 3 down here not showing signs...
Still..there's time..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Another one down...that's 3 from 9....2 more suspected... us 3 down here not showing signs...
Still..there's time..

Click to expand...

Murgy might have the Lurgy
😳


----------



## theoneandonly (Dec 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Another one down...that's 3 from 9....2 more suspected... us 3 down here not showing signs...
Still..there's time..

Click to expand...

We've all had the flu in my house. It was far worse than covid ever was.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2022)

Strangely the Mrs and The Boy both had Flu at the beginning of the month ....didn't touch me at all....


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Murgy might have the Lurgy
😳
		
Click to expand...

”Unclean, unclean!”


----------



## IainP (Dec 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Another one down...that's 3 from 9....2 more suspected... us 3 down here not showing signs...
Still..there's time..

Click to expand...

In last few hours we've completed the set,  7 from 7 🤧  Worrying couple of days ahead as the last two are the high risk ones 😕


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 31, 2022)

Hobbit said:



			”Unclean, unclean!”
		
Click to expand...

"Bring out your dead, bring out your dead"


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 1, 2023)

Having a booking for a specific time for an activity and still having to queue for over an hour to get in. Grrr


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2023)

3 irritations closely linked.?
1. People who have absolutely zero comprehension of the size of vehicle they're driving....
2. People who don't care where they leave their vehicle as long as it's convenient for them.
3. People who don't have the talent to drive the vehicle they've chosen....

3 separate incidents seen in Tesco car park within 45 seconds of each other about 15 minutes ago.....
Maybe they're still pissed......🤬


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 2, 2023)

Imurg said:



			3 irritations closely linked.?
1. People who have absolutely zero comprehension of the size of vehicle they're driving....
2. People who don't care where they leave their vehicle as long as it's convenient for them.
3. People who don't have the talent to drive the vehicle they've chosen....

3 separate incidents seen in Tesco car park within 45 seconds of each other about 15 minutes ago.....
Maybe they're still pissed......🤬
		
Click to expand...

The standard of driving has definitely dropped in the last 20 years, that and people show far less consideration for others.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 2, 2023)

Imurg said:



			3 irritations closely linked.?
1. People who have absolutely zero comprehension of the size of vehicle they're driving....
2. People who don't care where they leave their vehicle as long as it's convenient for them.
3. People who don't have the talent to drive the vehicle they've chosen....

3 separate incidents seen in Tesco car park within 45 seconds of each other about 15 minutes ago.....
Maybe they're still pissed......🤬
		
Click to expand...

Yes some seem to think they're driving busses!


----------



## Neilds (Jan 2, 2023)

Imurg said:



			3 irritations closely linked.?
1. People who have absolutely zero comprehension of the size of vehicle they're driving....
2. People who don't care where they leave their vehicle as long as it's convenient for them.
3. People who don't have the talent to drive the vehicle they've chosen....

3 separate incidents seen in Tesco car park within 45 seconds of each other about 15 minutes ago.....
Maybe they're still pissed......🤬
		
Click to expand...

I blame the standard of the instructors 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2023)

Neilds said:



			I blame the standard of the instructors 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Everyone does....Good job I'm not one anymore


----------



## RichA (Jan 2, 2023)

Apple, for buying the brilliant Dark Sky weather app then discontinuing it in favour of their rubbish weather app.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 2, 2023)

Imurg said:



			Everyone does....Good job I'm not one anymore

Click to expand...

Must be your ex students 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2023)

BrianM said:



			Must be your ex students 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I taught 'em to drive..not pass the test


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 2, 2023)

theoneandonly said:



			Yes some seem to think they're driving busses!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that because they are?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2023)

I didn’t enjoy the stage adaptation of Moulin Rouge as much my wife.  She was pretty pi55Ed with me when I gave it just 3 out of 5 (I was actually thinking 2 but relented), she gave it 5++.  Don’t get me wrong.  The dressing of the theatre; scenery and scene changes; and costumes, were all fabulous…but apart from three or four great songs from the film version, the rest of the songs (changed from that of the film to chart pop of the last maybe 10yrs) was just a bit meh and didn‘t work for me. 

The irritation?…How many times has my OH been to the theatre or a film with our daughter or a girlfriend and afterwards said to me ‘it was great but you wouldn’t have liked it’.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2023)

One cold snap, admittedly a very cold one, and most roads around here are littered with potholes 
What's possibly more irritating is that they're often in the same place year after year


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 3, 2023)

Imurg said:



			One cold snap, admittedly a very cold one, and most roads around here are littered with potholes 
What's possibly more irritating is that they're often in the same place year after year
		
Click to expand...

Our county council has a very good 'report a pothole' section on their website. I've used it many times and the repairs are usually done within 7-10 days. All very good. As with you though, it's a shame you can't copy and paste from previous years as very few are new holes, they are the same ones year after year. Just a bit bigger each year 🙄


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 3, 2023)

Imurg said:



			I taught 'em to drive..not pass the test

Click to expand...

I taught my dog to whistle.
He never whistles.
The important thing is that I taught him to.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 3, 2023)

Imurg said:



			One cold snap, admittedly a very cold one, and most roads around here are littered with potholes
What's possibly more irritating is that they're often in the same place year after year
		
Click to expand...

A timely post. My wfe just had a tyre go when she hit a pothole on the way in to work this morning.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 3, 2023)

Umbrellas. I’m 6ft 1 and sink an tired of having my eyes attacked by umbrella supports. Can we not just ban them.


----------



## Pants (Jan 3, 2023)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our county council has a very good 'report a pothole' section on their website. I've used it many times and the repairs are usually done within 7-10 days. All very good. As with you though, it's a shame you can't copy and paste from previous years as very few are new holes, they are the same ones year after year. Just a bit bigger each year 🙄
		
Click to expand...

The problem is that they are often not repaired properly.  The contractor is paid by the size and number of repairs done so it's a case of in and out asap.  If they can do it quickly enough (I was once stuck in a mini traffic jam for *5 minutes* while one was "repaired") without having to have a traffic management system then so much the better (for them).  Poor repair, a year of traffic over it, water gets underneath, a couple of frosts and the pothole is back.


----------



## Pants (Jan 3, 2023)

GB72 said:



			A timely post. My wfe just had a tyre go when she hit a pothole on the way in to work this morning.
		
Click to expand...

If it pothole had previously been reported, you _may_ have a claim against the LA.  (I'm sure that you know that but some may not )


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 3, 2023)

Pants said:



			The problem is that they are often not repaired properly.  The contractor is paid by the size and number of repairs done so it's a case of in and out asap.  If they can do it quickly enough (I was once stuck in a mini traffic jam for *5 minutes* while one was "repaired") without having to have a traffic management system then so much the better (for them).  Poor repair, a year of traffic over it, water gets underneath, a couple of frosts and the pothole is back. 

Click to expand...

Oh, I completely get how it works. The cheap repair, seen enough of them, costs them a minimal amount each year. That is soon adds up to more than a proper repair is irrelevant, it's about what they have to spend each financial year. It is the absolute epitome of short term planning. I need a shrugs shoulder emoji but can't see one


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2023)

Imurg said:



			One cold snap, admittedly a very cold one, and most roads around here are littered with potholes 
What's possibly more irritating is that they're often in the same place year after year
		
Click to expand...

Same here! I just reported two of them this morning.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2023)

I've posted this before but it's worth doing again to highlight things.
I was listening to a Tarmac expert on the radio, must be 10 or more years ago, and he said that once  a hole in the surface  has formed you have 7 days to plug it and you have to dig up and repair an area 1 sq metre around the damage.
If you leave it more than a week or don't repair correctly, water gets into the tiny gaps in the tarmac and stays there....you then have to dig up 10 times the area to get that water out otherwise, as soon as the frosts come, the water will freeze, expand and crack the surface and you're back to square 1....


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2023)

The winter support for those on heating oil has still not been paid, worse than that they still cant give a definite date and method to when yet - shambolic


----------



## Piece (Jan 3, 2023)

Not a random irritation but only place for it...

Ken Block (rally and stunt driver), RIP.


----------



## Pants (Jan 3, 2023)

Piece said:



			Not a random irritation but only place for it...

Ken Block (rally and stunt driver), RIP.
		
Click to expand...

It was what he lived for but very sad nevertheless.  Does anyone remember the Top Gear episode where he took James May on a rally stage?  James was white faced and scared less.


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2023)

Piece said:



			Not a random irritation but only place for it...

Ken Block (rally and stunt driver), RIP.
		
Click to expand...

That's just so sad.
His Gymkhana series was just superb, he also drove the greatest Mustang I've ever seen.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 3, 2023)

Sure some of you will remember The Catherine Tate sketch with “Cold Gazpacho soup” Hillarious.

Today we went one  better when in Spain.
I ordered  hake at lunchtime and what did it come with: cabbage and a fried egg. At least the hake was not battered!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 3, 2023)

Wife was going visiting today, so needed a lift to meet her friend. Surprised to find it was 7deg and the car not frosted up at 8am . Perfect will have thawed enough to go mountain biking. Nope, still lots of ice about esp on some of the tarmacadam sections on the canal . Bits of the Great Glen way that are cinder path were unpassable, which they weren't yesterday.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 3, 2023)

Imurg said:



			I taught 'em to drive..not pass the test

Click to expand...

 That does bring back a memory I was taught to drive at a the age of 17 and drove on a very regular basis to and from work but it was 10 years before I decided to take a test. I had to go to a driving school to learn how to drive for taking a test. I remember my instructors comments (after I passed) he said  " I was worried if I was just another boy racer when he started giving me lessons"


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2023)

jim8flog said:



			That does bring back a memory I was taught to drive at a the age of 17 and drove on a very regular basis to and from work but it was 10 years before I decided to take a test. I had to go to a driving school to learn how to drive for taking a test. I remember my instructors comments (after I passed) he said  " I was worried if I was just another boy racer when he started giving me lessons"
		
Click to expand...

My Old Man taught me and Fragger - he was a Tax Inspector not a driving instructor - and he taught us to drive.
The test was secondary almost.
Come test time I had 3 paid lessons just to make sure 
I got in the car and the instructor just asked me to drive for 10 minutes to make an assessment 
We parked up and he said..and I quote.." you'll never pass your test driving like that...you drive like you've been on the road for 10 years"
I had to drive, what I thought was, really badly on my test and, to be honest, I sailed through.
They (DVSA) like to think that their test prepares the kids for a lifetime of driving when,,in truth, it barely scratches the surface.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 3, 2023)

Imurg said:



			My Old Man taught me and Fragger - he was a Tax Inspector not a driving instructor - and he taught us to drive.
The test was secondary almost.
Come test time I had 3 paid lessons just to make sure
I got in the car and the instructor just asked me to drive for 10 minutes to make an assessment
We parked up and he said..and I quote.." you'll never pass your test driving like that...you drive like you've been on the road for 10 years"
I had to drive, what I thought was, really badly on my test and, to be honest, I sailed through.
They (DVSA) like to think that their test prepares the kids for a lifetime of driving when,,in truth, it barely scratches the surface.
		
Click to expand...

My test lasted about 10mins, and 2 miles. Examiner looked at my licence, and saw I’d held a full bike licence for about 5 years. “Right, let’s see if you’ve adapted to driving a car.“ Drove onto a housing estate near the test centre. Did a reverse into a junction, pulled back out and back to the test centre.

My instructor thought I’d bombed out early, and was gobsmacked by the beaming smile.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2023)

Hobbit said:



			My test lasted about 10mins, and 2 miles. Examiner looked at my licence, and saw I’d held a full bike licence for about 5 years. “Right, let’s see if you’ve adapted to driving a car.“ Drove onto a housing estate near the test centre. Did a reverse into a junction, pulled back out and back to the test centre.

My instructor thought I’d bombed out early, and was gobsmacked by the beaming smile.
		
Click to expand...

Back then they were able to do that..they went out with a set of scales in their mind, balanced at the start.
As long as you did nothing stupid and the scales were balanced or on the good side you passed.
I was back 10 minutes before everyone else..
Those were the days


----------



## Neilds (Jan 3, 2023)

The stupid ‘foreign accents’ that are becoming part of trailers on the BBC - examples are the Alan Carr Italian house renovation and some other program set in France


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 3, 2023)

Did mine in Bangor, North Wales. Tests were carried out near the local comprehensive school, and the little urchins knew it. Had to do a real, unprompted , emergency stop when one of the brutes jumped into the road. "Ah well" said the examiner, "I'll not ask you to do another one of those. Shall we make our way back to the centre."  I got my pass certificate and was driving the works lorry the following day.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2023)

Dana White, always thought the guy was a massive 📍


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2023)

When making microwave mash (or microwave anything really) and the instructions say to peel back the film lid halfway through so you can stir it. Can you peel you lid? Can you balls. The corner of it normally just breaks off in your hand, or it comes off in a thousand tiny shreds. Why can't a single manufacturer make a film lid that actually peels off easily and stays in one piece? It normally says to 're-cover it' as well before putting it back in - I would do but all the tiny jigsawed fragments of plastic are now in the bin.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 4, 2023)

Orikoru said:



			When making microwave mash (or microwave anything really) and the instructions say to peel back the film lid halfway through so you can stir it. Can you peel you lid? Can you balls. The corner of it normally just breaks off in your hand, or it comes off in a thousand tiny shreds. Why can't a single manufacturer make a film lid that actually peels off easily and stays in one piece? It normally says to 're-cover it' as well before putting it back in - I would do but all the tiny jigsawed fragments of plastic are now in the bin.
		
Click to expand...

I have just thought of a method for that -  at that stage turn the packet upside down on to a plate a and pierce the top. (Although I often turn it all out on to a plate and cover with a plastic lid)


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2023)

jim8flog said:



			I have just thought of a method for that -  at that stage turn the packet upside down on to a plate a and pierce the top. (Although I often turn it all out on to a plate and cover with a plastic lid)
		
Click to expand...

I usually end up cutting the top cover off with a knife or scissors.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2023)

fundy said:



			The winter support for those on heating oil has still not been paid, worse than that they still cant give a definite date and method to when yet - shambolic
		
Click to expand...

Who are ‘they’; I guess you’ve complained.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2023)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Who are ‘they’; I guess you’ve complained.
		
Click to expand...

Not so easy to. The iissue is that making the payment is not so simple as there is no monthly bill like other utilities, you just buy oil when you need it. Was going to be paid on to your electric bill but, again, how do you prove that you have oil heating. Agree with the frustration but can also see the complexities.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2023)

Made my employers aware of my upcoming paternity leave months ago. They've still not arranged who is covering my absence for five weeks. Have about two and half weeks now before I go so they probably want to figure it out.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 4, 2023)

GB72 said:



			Not so easy to. The iissue is that making the payment is not so simple as there is no monthly bill like other utilities, you just buy oil when you need it. Was going to be paid on to your electric bill but, again, how do you prove that you have oil heating. Agree with the frustration but can also see the complexities.
		
Click to expand...


Yes I wondered how they would sort it out as MIL is Oil. I wondered if they could issue vouchers which you can give to the Oil companies as part payment for a delivery?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2023)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes I wondered how they would sort it out as MIL is Oil. I wondered if they could issue vouchers which you can give to the Oil companies as part payment for a delivery?
		
Click to expand...

I had thought similar but then there is still the issue of how you show that you are on oil to claim the voucher. I suspect they are looking for a method that can make use of an existing admin system (like the billing system of an electric company) as amything else would require the setting up of a department to administer the scheme and keep records of who has claimed and who as not, espectially as oil is a resellable commodity. I really am not sure how this can be done.


----------



## IainP (Jan 4, 2023)

fundy said:



			The winter support for those on heating oil has still not been paid, worse than that they still cant give a definite date and method to when yet - shambolic
		
Click to expand...

I'd emailed local MP about and did receive this reply...

"Most households eligible for the AFP support will receive payment automatically via their electricity supplier in February, with no need to take any further action. "


----------



## Neilds (Jan 4, 2023)

Without getting political (hopefully) the government has passed the buck on most of the cost of living payments.  They announced the £150 council tax 'rebates' with no guidance to the local authorities in how to process them, oblivious to the fact that the computer systems wouldn't be able to just knock £150 off the bills so the councils had to work out what to do. (My wife works for a local authority so has first hand experience).
Also, with the energy payments, because it has been left to individual companies to sort out how they pay, people are confused as to how they will receive the money, bill credit, payment into bank account, etc then they have opened up an avenue for potential scams to prey on the vulnerable.


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2023)

IainP said:



			I'd emailed local MP about and did receive this reply...

"Most households eligible for the AFP support will receive payment automatically via their electricity supplier in February, with no need to take any further action. "
		
Click to expand...


they said the same about December and January. There is still nothing actually confirmed it seems and they have no idea how they will pay anyone who is off grid completely


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2023)

Neilds said:



			Without getting political (hopefully) the government has passed the buck on most of the cost of living payments.  They announced the £150 council tax 'rebates' with no guidance to the local authorities in how to process them, oblivious to the fact that the computer systems wouldn't be able to just knock £150 off the bills so the councils had to work out what to do. (My wife works for a local authority so has first hand experience).
Also, with the energy payments, because it has been left to individual companies to sort out how they pay, people are confused as to how they will receive the money, bill credit, payment into bank account, etc then they have opened up an avenue for potential scams to prey on the vulnerable.
		
Click to expand...


the problem with the oil payment is because people do or can buy oil from multiple suppliers they deemed it impossible to pay that way so are going to pay the oil heating support through the electricity suppliers, who clearly have no interest in doing so, hence they keep delaying declaring when and how they are going to pay officially

at least your MP replied, Dorries is still ranting that her party got rid of her chosen one lol


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2023)

Took our conservatory down and stacked it out of sight to be picked up by whoever wants it - giving it away.  Got a taker and they turned up yesterday to collect.  Decided two loads were required and they’d come back later this week or next.  That’s fine - until I noticed once they’d gone that all the aluminium roof frame structural elements were missing, and they hadn’t been picked up earlier. They’re been knicked. Apparently the way is to look on council planning website and see what’s being done in any area, then go along, scout it out,  and if anything spotted come back when nobody about.

Well that pretty much scuppers the plans of our ‘taker’, though she’s adamant that she wants everything else picked up in case her builder can fashion something for a roof given it’s just roof stuff that’s gone. Well that’s her outlook - her builder has basically advised against bothering…but she’s determined to give it a go.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 4, 2023)

Orikoru said:



			Made my employers aware of my upcoming paternity leave months ago. They've still not arranged who is covering my absence for five weeks. Have about two and half weeks now before I go so they probably want to figure it out.
		
Click to expand...

That's some decent length pat leave mate! Enjoy it, you'll never get that quality time again!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 4, 2023)

Back offshore again and having to do nightshift. They wanted me to do 6pm to 6am but refused as at this time of year you never get to see any daylight. Instead am doing 4pm to 4am but still a pretty unpleasant way to start the first job of the year..


----------



## Mudball (Jan 4, 2023)

Neilds said:



			Without getting political (hopefully) the government has passed the buck on most of the cost of living payments.  They announced the £150 council tax 'rebates' with no guidance to the local authorities in how to process them, oblivious to the fact that the computer systems wouldn't be able to just knock £150 off the bills so the councils had to work out what to do. (My wife works for a local authority so has first hand experience).
Also, with the energy payments, because it has been left to individual companies to sort out how they pay, people are confused as to how they will receive the money, bill credit, payment into bank account, etc then they have opened up an avenue for potential scams to prey on the vulnerable.
		
Click to expand...

I am told you will be able to count your entitlements if you do Maths for 18 years...   keep counting.. 

Bulb sends me an email saying that £66 added to my account, but we will be taking £350 as direct debit (instead of £150)... the mind boggles


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 4, 2023)

Listening to members on the Footie thread who continually see no wrong in their own team but criticise others with ease.

They are similar on other threads and never see the other person's point of view.

At times I hope these teams would be relegated, not reach Champions League.

Sure you all know who they are!


----------



## GG26 (Jan 4, 2023)

RichA said:



			Apple, for buying the brilliant Dark Sky weather app then discontinuing it in favour of their rubbish weather app.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this - I thought Dark Sky was great.  The Apple weather app is poor by comparison.


----------



## Mudball (Jan 5, 2023)

With the trains on strike...   it is mayhem at the school run...   Yesterday roads leading to the school grid lock with parents pulling up a few mins early to find a pick up spot... those who could not find a spot would circle around...    anyone who does not have a kid, just honking themselves out of their skins.. 

Today, many parents are car pooling...  so hopefully we have atleast 20% less cars..


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 5, 2023)

Pictures of our beloved deceased [2020 ] dog suddenly appeared on my wife's phone this morning,  from some app called Spotlight, stating memories from 2013 to 2020.
Has anyone else had anything like this happen?
She's shocked and very upset


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 5, 2023)

williamalex1 said:



			Pictures of our beloved deceased [2020 ] dog suddenly appeared on my wife's phone this morning,  from some app called Spotlight, stating memories from 2013 to 2020.
Has anyone else had anything like this happen?
She's shocked and very upset
		
Click to expand...

Google photo's do a memory thing where pictures pop up from 'this day in the past', or groups of pictures that have a theme etc. I don't know if there is a way to turn it off, you will need to look that up, but what happened is fairly normal. I think Spotlight is an Apple app? It's obviously sad that this memory triggered a sad reaction but that is not the intention, obviously.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jan 5, 2023)

A week ago I posted a link to Deborah Ross article in The Times2 in Gladden The Heart thread.

This week she has written several of her own random irritations and converted them all to arithmetical problems as a response to Prime Minister's announcement.

Won't bother with a link this time, just search for it if you want to read more random irritations. Had me giggling a bit.
Didn't used to be a big fan, but she has turned into a most excellent grumpy old person.


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 5, 2023)

According to the TV adverts my wife and I are the only white couple in the UK.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 5, 2023)

SatchFan said:



			According to the TV adverts my wife and I are the only white couple in the UK.
		
Click to expand...


What? can you explain please...


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 5, 2023)

Rooter said:



			What? can you explain please...
		
Click to expand...

Random observation.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 5, 2023)

Rooter said:



			What? can you explain please...
		
Click to expand...

I think what he means is In Britain non white folks are a small minority. Of these, an even smaller minority have a partner of another race. However on British TV the vast majority of TV ads that use actual actors, feature mixed race couples, of all age groups. It’s a valid observation but unfortunately this forum is not mature enough to discuss.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 5, 2023)

SatchFan said:



			Random observation.
		
Click to expand...

I get that, hence you posted it here. I don’t understand what you mean though, hence me asking you to explain.


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 5, 2023)

Rooter said:



			I get that, hence you posted it here. I don’t understand what you mean though, hence me asking you to explain.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, Rooter. Pretty much what Fade and Die mentioned. Just a case of when inclusion becomes overkill.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 5, 2023)

Fade and Die said:



			I think what he means is In Britain non white folks are a small minority. Of these, an even smaller minority have a partner of another race. However on British TV the vast majority of TV ads that use actual actors, feature mixed race couples, of all age groups. It’s a valid observation but unfortunately this forum is not mature enough to discuss.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure thats really true ? Can't say I've noticed but then why would anyone care.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 5, 2023)

Old people in shops who wait until they have been told how much their shopping costs before looking for their method of payment. Grrrr


----------



## RichA (Jan 5, 2023)

SatchFan said:



			According to the TV adverts my wife and I are the only white couple in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

The ethnicity of actors in TV adverts irritates you?
When you published that on an internet golf forum, were you hoping to stir something up?


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 5, 2023)

RichA said:



			The ethnicity of actors in TV adverts irritates you?
When you published that on an internet golf forum, were you hoping to stir something up?
		
Click to expand...

No. If I wanted to stir something up I would have started a specific thread. I'll just keep it random.


----------



## Slime (Jan 5, 2023)

The general standard of grammar, written and spoken.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2023)

Two weeks off from football, come back this week and it feels like I've not played in six months. Fitness just completely gone. Two weeks is all it takes now apparently. Played awful, feel awful. Retirement beckons.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 5, 2023)

How every member of public the BBC talks to on either the News or Newsnight supports the Rail Strikes. Very balanced. Not.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 5, 2023)

Orikoru said:



			Two weeks off from football, come back this week and it feels like I've not played in six months. Fitness just completely gone. Two weeks is all it takes now apparently. Played awful, feel awful. Retirement beckons.
		
Click to expand...

Keep at it mate. I’ve probably 10 years on you and still love playing twice a week. 

It does get harder the older you get when you miss a few weeks. Can’t wait for walking football 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2023)

BiMGuy said:



			Keep at it mate. I’ve probably 10 years on you and still love playing twice a week.

It does get harder the older you get when you miss a few weeks. Can’t wait for walking football 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. Maybe I'll look for an over 35s league somewhere where I can be the relative spring chicken again. 

Going to have to cut down the football when we have the baby anyway I should think. I'll probably knock it down to once a week rather than the three I'm doing this week. 😬


----------



## Slab (Friday at 9:31 AM)

People treating roundabouts as overtake opportunities


----------



## Neilds (Friday at 11:37 AM)

People on the forum who still insist on posting on blatant spam posts instead of just reporting them.  They are long term members on the forum so should know better


----------



## bobmac (Friday at 11:46 AM)

Neilds said:



			People on the forum who still insist on posting on blatant spam posts instead of just reporting them.  They are long term members on the forum so should know better 

Click to expand...

I couldn't resist it but I did report it first


----------



## Beezerk (Friday at 12:14 PM)

Prince Harry, I don’t have any yearning to read his book but the snippets I’ve seen make him sound like a right 🔔


----------



## williamalex1 (Friday at 12:49 PM)

4 of our greens badly damaged by scumbags on dirt bikes


----------



## williamalex1 (Friday at 12:51 PM)

Sad


----------



## nickjdavis (Friday at 1:22 PM)

About 40 minutes ago my phone rings...its the wife.

Her: Is that portable battery jump starter thingy you've got all charged up?
Me: Yes
Her: I'm in town and my car wont start...think the batteries died...can you come and jump start me?
Me: Yes, no problem...i'll be with you in ten minutes......<pause whilst my memory starts churning>...didnt your battery die about three months ago and you got a new one? Perhaps there an electrical fault in the car that's causing them to fail.
Her: Yes, I did get a new one but it is still in its box on the floor of my sewing room....I never bothered fitting it.



...to add insult to injury I had to pay £1.45 for five minutes parking in the fascist, big brother, CCTV number plate recognition controlled NCP car park that she had chosen to break down in!!!


----------



## Dando (Friday at 1:35 PM)

not being able to save an excel spreadsheet as both the "save" and "save as" options won't work


----------



## Imurg (Friday at 1:39 PM)

Dando said:



			not being able to save an excel spreadsheet as both the "save" and "save as" options won't work
		
Click to expand...

They're on Strike for more Brass....


----------



## pauljames87 (Friday at 1:44 PM)

Beezerk said:



			Prince Harry, I don’t have any yearning to read his book but the snippets I’ve seen make him sound like a right 🔔
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Friday at 1:47 PM)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 45853

Click to expand...

we can shut the interweb down now


----------



## pauljames87 (Friday at 1:53 PM)

Dando said:



			we can shut the interweb down now
		
Click to expand...

It proper made me Giggle. It shouldn't be as funny as I found it.


----------



## Golfmmad (Friday at 7:37 PM)

Beezerk said:



			Prince Harry, I don’t have any yearning to read his book but the snippets I’ve seen make him sound like a right 🔔
		
Click to expand...

That's not the way I see it.

It all stems from the way he lost his mother, especially in the tragic circumstances and the way the press hounded her.

Not just the press but the lack of support from the institution.

Just think about it, a 12 year old losing his mother in such a tragic way.

Now he sees it all happening again in his own family. Again with very little support from the "Institution".
 So having lost loved ones in my own family I fully empathise with him.


----------



## Fade and Die (Friday at 8:02 PM)

Golfmmad said:



			That's not the way I see it.

It all stems from the way he lost his mother, especially in the tragic circumstances and the way the press hounded her.

Not just the press but the lack of support from the institution.

Just think about it, a 12 year old losing his mother in such a tragic way.

Now he sees it all happening again in his own family. Again with very little support from the "Institution".
So having lost loved ones in my own family I fully empathise with him.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t two boys lose their Mum though? Didn’t seem to affect Wills. 

Also anyone with a brother knows sometimes there are fights… last thing you want to do is go airing your dirty laundry in public. Unforgivable.


----------



## Oddsocks (Friday at 8:09 PM)

People who wear sliders and socks when it’s p155ing down, the society has gone to rats crap!


----------



## Dando (Friday at 8:16 PM)

Oddsocks said:



			People who wear sliders and socks when it’s p155ing down, the society has gone to rats crap!
		
Click to expand...

the first 6 words were enough mate


----------



## Slime (Friday at 8:18 PM)

Oddsocks said:



			People who wear sliders and socks when it’s p155ing down, the society has gone to rats crap!
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			the first 6 words were enough mate
		
Click to expand...


The first four were enough for me.


----------



## Oddsocks (Friday at 8:44 PM)

Could have gone with first word only if we’re being totally factual!


----------



## PNWokingham (Friday at 9:19 PM)

Golfmmad said:



			That's not the way I see it.

It all stems from the way he lost his mother, especially in the tragic circumstances and the way the press hounded her.

Not just the press but the lack of support from the institution.

Just think about it, a 12 year old losing his mother in such a tragic way.

Now he sees it all happening again in his own family. Again with very little support from the "Institution".
So having lost loved ones in my own family I fully empathise with him.
		
Click to expand...

I liked Harry. Right up to his marriage. It was awful what happened to his mother and left a lot of scars on him. Megan looked a breath of fresh air. And then she opened her gob, bullied staff and tried to change the monarchy to her requirements. Since then they have been utterly abysmal human beings - entitled whinge bags and the public are finally turning against them and will continue to do so. What Harry has done and said is beyond belief. She will divorce him in a couple of years and he will come crawling back while she goes for political office, although I hope the US have also woken up to her by then and she goes back and tries out for I'm a Celebrity


----------



## Golfmmad (Friday at 10:12 PM)

PNWokingham said:



			I liked Harry. Right up to his marriage. It was awful what happened to his mother and left a lot of scars on him. Megan looked a breath of fresh air. And then she opened her gob, bullied staff and tried to change the monarchy to her requirements. Since then they have been utterly abysmal human beings - entitled whinge bags and the public are finally turning against them and will continue to do so. What Harry has done and said is beyond belief. She will divorce him in a couple of years and he will come crawling back while she goes for political office, although I hope the US have also woken up to her by then and she goes back and tries out for I'm a Celebrity
		
Click to expand...

As always, there are two sides to every story.
We'll see if your judgemental comments will come true.
I somehow doubt it and I stand by my comments.


----------



## bobmac (Saturday at 5:54 AM)

Walk a mile in someone's shoes before you judge them. The media don't always tell the whole truth.


----------



## pauljames87 (Saturday at 6:55 AM)

bobmac said:



			Walk a mile in someone's shoes before you judge them. The media don't always tell the whole truth.
		
Click to expand...

the whole? more a smidge of the truth covered in a mountain of lies.. either that or pure fabrication


----------



## Dando (Saturday at 6:59 AM)

My dog (a cockapoo) being as delicate as a big daddy splash at 4am


----------



## Mudball (Saturday at 7:51 AM)

Narrow/pencil ties

I am no style icon but I m no lover of a pencil tie.. with my shape it would not work for me either.
everytime I see one, feels like a young man trying to look grown up.  Rishi is the lastest one to wear it. Atleast he has the pencil body to go with it. It looks even worse when beefy footy players wear one. 

I hope the it does not catch on.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Saturday at 9:49 AM)

JJ Spaun's scruffy looking untucked shirt yesterday.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Saturday at 11:07 AM)

My wife was taking a girlfriend up West End to see _2:22_ in the theatre tomorrow.  Her friend cannot now go.  I am going and hoping that this is not another of these ‘…I liked it but it’s more for girls and so you prob wouldn’t have liked it’ plays/shows/films that she tells me about after she’s been to see them with our daughter or a girlfriend.

After the trouble I got into a couple of weeks ago for not liking _Moulin_ _Rouge_ as much as she did, I think I am going to _have_ to just _love_ 2:22 🙄

In any case we have a couple more plays booked to see in the coming few months…ones that I know I’ll enjoy as I‘ve read the books…_The Ocean at the End of the Lane _and _To Kill a Mockingbird._


----------



## Starbox (Saturday at 11:23 AM)

Everything but a sunny day


----------



## SatchFan (Saturday at 2:28 PM)

Cling film. It may be more eco-friendly but it hates bowls and dishes.


----------



## Oddsocks (Saturday at 6:22 PM)

My next door neighbour getting the same 8am home delivery slot from Sainsbury on a bl00dy Saturday morning!


----------



## Kaz (Saturday at 7:30 PM)

Bdill93 said:



			That's some decent length pat leave mate! Enjoy it, you'll never get that quality time again!
		
Click to expand...

My firm offer equal parental leave. Guy in my team has been off since August and is due back in March. Fantastic initiative IMO!


----------



## pauljames87 (Saturday at 8:33 PM)

Kaz said:



			My firm offer equal parental leave. Guy in my team has been off since August and is due back in March. Fantastic initiative IMO!
		
Click to expand...

Need more to step up and offer paid 

We could do shared leave. Where she did 4 months then i do 4 months. But mine would be at statutory where as my wife would get maternity leave for whole time if she stayed off so it's not worth it 

Maybe one day more will offe r


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sunday at 9:11 AM)

Getting a ‘sorry this programme not available due to a technical issue’ type message from my Sky Q box, especially when the next episode of the same series plays ok.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sunday at 10:24 AM)

pouring the splash of milk in my cup of tea and it dribbles all down the milk carton and over worktop!


----------



## Fromtherough (Sunday at 11:17 AM)

My dog giving his morning wee yelp at 6:45am. I got up, took him downstairs, only for him to look out of the open door at the rain for a couple of seconds, before running back and jumping on the settee, falling back to sleep in seconds.


----------



## Orikoru (Sunday at 1:24 PM)

Dragging myself down for Sunday league, the ancient ref does his pitch inspection and we start the game. After 55 minutes he abandons it because it's continued raining. We were 4-2 up and cruising, and if you play more than 70 or 75 minutes I believe the result stands, but now we'll have to replay it. Got absolutely drenched for no reason. What a waste of time.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sunday at 1:42 PM)

Orikoru said:



			Dragging myself down for Sunday league, the ancient ref does his pitch inspection and we start the game. After 55 minutes he abandons it because it's continued raining. We were 4-2 up and cruising, and if you play more than 70 or 75 minutes I believe the result stands, but now we'll have to replay it. Got absolutely drenched for no reason. What a waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

I remember my days reffing in my 20s. Teams used to love to pull the little known rules out the hat .. I did a pitch inspection and we delayed kick off 

Then team a swans up with the book if you delay by X mins the match is postponed.. oh now I see why u were so worried about the state of the pitch you got injury issues 

Least I got paid


----------



## Orikoru (Sunday at 1:49 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			I remember my days reffing in my 20s. Teams used to love to pull the little known rules out the hat .. I did a pitch inspection and we delayed kick off

Then team a swans up with the book if you delay by X mins the match is postponed.. oh now I see why u were so worried about the state of the pitch you got injury issues

Least I got paid
		
Click to expand...

We were all up for playing because once you're there you just want to play. Having played more than half I don't know why he wouldn't just let us play through to 75 ish minutes as at least we get the win and it's worthwhile. We still had to pay him full whack as well. And he was woeful for the match before that as well. Can't keep up with play and he's giving decisions from 70 yards away.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sunday at 1:52 PM)

Orikoru said:



			We were all up for playing because once you're there you just want to play. Having played more than half I don't know why he wouldn't just let us play through to 75 ish minutes as at least we get the win and it's worthwhile. We still had to pay him full whack as well. And he was woeful for the match before that as well. Can't keep up with play and he's giving decisions from 70 yards away.
		
Click to expand...

These lot ended up playing a 30 mins friendly anyways the lads just wanted to play the manager just wanted his full team fit by the looks cheeky bugger 

You lot needed to slow down for the poor guy lol


----------



## Hobbit (Sunday at 4:38 PM)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My wife was taking a girlfriend up West End to see _2:22_ in the theatre tomorrow.  Her friend cannot now go.  I am going and hoping that this is not another of these ‘…I liked it but it’s more for girls and so you prob wouldn’t have liked it’ plays/shows/films that she tells me about after she’s been to see them with our daughter or a girlfriend.

After the trouble I got into a couple of weeks ago for not liking _Moulin_ _Rouge_ as much as she did, I think I am going to _have_ to just _love_ 2:22 🙄

In any case we have a couple more plays booked to see in the coming few months…ones that I know I’ll enjoy as I‘ve read the books…_The Ocean at the End of the Lane _and _To Kill a Mockingbird._

Click to expand...

Mrs Hobbit & middle daughter loved Les Mis. Eldest daughter and I thought it was utter tosh. I’m a heathen, allegedly. Middle daughter and Mrs loved Evita, I went for a beer at half time - there was a massive queue, allegedly. And I’m still a heathen. Mrs Hobbit is convinced I’m only joking when I said I didn’t like Miss Saigon. Grease & Mama Mia  were meh…

But we’ve seen We will rock you four times… loved it.


----------



## cliveb (Sunday at 6:30 PM)

Hobbit said:



			Mrs Hobbit & middle daughter loved Les Mis. Eldest daughter and I thought it was utter tosh.
		
Click to expand...

I fell asleep in Les Mis. I don't know who Les is, but he certainly made me miserable.

Basically, I hate musicals. But I did enjoy Spamalot.


----------



## Dando (Monday at 12:21 PM)

even though they've only been in the job a few months, the Elizabeth line being closed on Thursday due to a strike about pay


----------



## pauljames87 (Monday at 12:47 PM)

Dando said:



			even though they've only been in the job a few months, the Elizabeth line being closed on Thursday due to a strike about pay
		
Click to expand...

Tricky one their pay, their "tfl" not Lul. Lul have better contracts and pay agreements, tfl pay agreements arent good 

Before was because tfl was mainly office people so never could strike to effect , now they have the Elizabeth line it could change 

That said I wouldn't want to move within the company to a tfl contract, we avoid them like the plaque

They have been mucked about a lot aswell, the company tried to play silly buggers and ban the union from meeting them , and then enforced a roster on them that was rubbish. Few came to see us and we gave them our roster that is union and company agreed and similar numbers, now they on that


----------



## Dando (Monday at 12:50 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			Tricky one their pay, their "tfl" not Lul. Lul have better contracts and pay agreements, tfl pay agreements arent good

Before was because tfl was mainly office people so never could strike to effect , now they have the Elizabeth line it could change

That said I wouldn't want to move within the company to a tfl contract, we avoid them like the plaque
		
Click to expand...

surely they knew the pay before they agreed to move across


----------



## pauljames87 (Monday at 12:59 PM)

Dando said:



			surely they knew the pay before they agreed to move across
		
Click to expand...

That was what 2-3 years ago? They haven't been employed a few weeks , they been training and needed to be ready for the ever changing opening date 

No use opening a line with no qualified staff 

So 3 years ago and inflation has gone crazy since then 

Another way to look at it if you are them and you work for tfl , you see people on lul getting rpi rises and your not, would you be happy? Considering they are told we are all "one company"


----------



## IanM (Monday at 1:36 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			we avoid them like the plaque
		
Click to expand...

That's another annoyance.  Dentists charge a blooming fortune!


----------



## pauljames87 (Monday at 1:40 PM)

IanM said:



			That's another annoyance.  Dentists charge a blooming fortune!
		
Click to expand...

That's why in person I write like a doctor... Covers my terror spelling 😂


----------



## IanM (Monday at 1:49 PM)

My typing is sufficiently bad to mishit letters miles apart!


----------



## pauljames87 (Monday at 1:49 PM)

IanM said:



			My typing is sufficiently bad to mishit letters miles apart!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my fairway finding .. miles from the one I'm playing


----------



## PNWokingham (Monday at 4:18 PM)

Dando said:



			even though they've only been in the job a few months, the Elizabeth line being closed on Thursday due to a strike about pay
		
Click to expand...

is that this Thursday? I was planning on using it then?


----------



## Dando (Monday at 4:20 PM)

PNWokingham said:



			is that this Thursday? I was planning on using it then?
		
Click to expand...

yes mate, although i think its only from Abbey wood to Paddington that isn't running


----------



## pauljames87 (Monday at 4:25 PM)

Dando said:



			yes mate, although i think its only from Abbey wood to Paddington that isn't running
		
Click to expand...

That's because shenfield to Liverpool Street is run by tlf rail (which will be network rail signals) and network rail for the bit out of Paddington


----------



## Crazyface (Monday at 5:03 PM)

Having to ring in to the hospital ward to book in for a one hour visit. They never answer. No one answers the buzzer when you buzz in at the entrance to the ward. Then, when you get in via someone who works at the hospital and has a magic card that gives them access,  no one checks that you've booked in when you walk in past the ward reception area. 

So what's the point? 

Oh and whilst I'm on, two weeks in hospital and no real treatment has been given, just waiting to be transferred to another hospital where treatment will be given. And also physio's attempting to give a poor lady, who really should have been left alone, some physio to get her moving. Was really sad to hear/ watch (curtains round). 

Wards being used as nothing more than, reality check here, God's waiting room. Now please don't think I'm moaning. It is very VERY sad to watch. 

Oooo ooo just listening to a government announcement regarding last bit. About bluddy time too. And they could make sure those looking after the people transferred to these "homes" are suitably paid. We found money for furlough, and energy payments, it's about time we found money to look after our elderly properly!!!!!!!


----------



## Dando (Monday at 5:12 PM)

when you have to change the dates of a break because your eldest has got tickets for download and we will be looking after her girlfriends dog.

she was aware of our planned break too


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Monday at 5:19 PM)

Crazyface said:



			And also physio's attempting to give a poor lady, who really should have been left alone, some physio to get her moving. Was really sad to hear/ watch (curtains round).
		
Click to expand...

I had similar with my mum when she was alive, and in hospital. She's been in for  quite a while with a recurring broken arm, and knee pains. The young pair of physios who kept coming round told her she wasnt trying hard enough when she said she couldnt stand properly and it hurt too much. (This is a woman who was born in '33 and stayed at home during the War rather than be evacuated like most other kids around her)
On the day of dischage, the doctor came round to see how she was before she went home, and she said her knee still hurt a lot. He sent her for an xray, which revealed her knee cap was in 2 pieces, one piece high above the knee joint and one just below.
She didn't go home, and that was the first of many knee operations.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Monday at 5:20 PM)

Dando said:



			when you have to change the dates of a break because your eldest has got tickets for download and we will be looking after her girlfriends dog.

she was aware of our planned break too
		
Click to expand...

Cant they put the dog in kennels?


----------



## Fade and Die (Monday at 5:25 PM)

Dando said:



			when you have to change the dates of a break because your eldest has got tickets for download and we will be looking after her girlfriends dog.

she was aware of our planned break too
		
Click to expand...

Nuts to that…

Stick the thing in doggy daycare/hotel…they have a brilliant time!


----------



## pauljames87 (Monday at 5:26 PM)

Fade and Die said:



			Nuts to that…

Stick the thing in doggy daycare/hotel…they have a brilliant time!
		
Click to expand...

More importantly what dog is it? Lol is it incredibly cute?


----------



## chellie (Monday at 6:36 PM)

Dando said:



			when you have to change the dates of a break because your eldest has got tickets for download and we will be looking after her girlfriends dog.

she was aware of our planned break too
		
Click to expand...

Why do you have to change them when she knew of your dates? We wouldn't be.


----------



## Dando (Monday at 6:57 PM)

chellie said:



			Why do you have to change them when she knew of your dates? We wouldn't be.
		
Click to expand...

Because Metallica are playing at Download and it’s easy enough for us to change


----------



## Dando (Monday at 6:58 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			More importantly what dog is it? Lol is it incredibly cute?
		
Click to expand...

It’s a bichon frise and it is pretty cute


----------



## IanM (Monday at 7:34 PM)

We've got a Bichon.  They're proper characters!


----------



## Beezerk (Monday at 7:38 PM)

Dando said:



			Because Metallica are playing at Download and it’s easy enough for us to change
		
Click to expand...

All the more reason not to go 🤣


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Monday at 7:40 PM)

Dando said:



			Because Metallica are playing at Download and it’s easy enough for us to change
		
Click to expand...



Have you actually tried growing a pair?


----------



## Tashyboy (Monday at 7:47 PM)

smashed my Butty Bach glass getting it outta the cupboard.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Monday at 9:30 PM)

Tashyboy said:



			smashed my Butty Bach glass getting it outta the cupboard.
		
Click to expand...

OMG, Hope you werent wearing your crocs at the time....all that glass on the floor


----------



## Tashyboy (Monday at 9:45 PM)

PhilTheFragger said:



			OMG, Hope you werent wearing your crocs at the time....all that glass on the floor 

Click to expand...

nope the crocs are safe 😁👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Monday at 9:48 PM)

Tashyboy said:



			nope the crocs are safe 😁👍
		
Click to expand...

phew


----------



## Voyager EMH (Tuesday at 4:18 AM)

Tashyboy said:



			smashed my Butty Bach glass getting it outta the cupboard.
		
Click to expand...


trueni


----------



## Dando (Tuesday at 8:20 AM)

Just read about this on The Metro

“Woman buys house next to cricket pitch and complains about cricket balls landing in her garden”

The club have now stopped all adult cricket after over 100 years due to one bed wetter


----------



## Bdill93 (Tuesday at 8:56 AM)

Internet filters at work have blocked the forum…. What am I supposed to do all day now? 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Tuesday at 9:00 AM)

Bdill93 said:



			Internet filters at work have blocked the forum…. What am I supposed to do all day now? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Ours did that for a short while and I just used it on my phone instead. Then a couple of weeks later I tried it again and it was unblocked again. Not sure what happened.


----------



## rudebhoy (Tuesday at 9:00 AM)

Took the dogs to the local park this morning, absolutely lashing it down, so it was very quiet.

I'm just getting them back on the lead when I sense someone behind me. Turns around, there is this woman stood there who immediately says "get your dog away from me". The big one is already on the lead, the little one (a tiny 14 week old pup) is sat in front of me waiting for a treat which I will give him when he is on his lead. She is about 10 yards away, and neither dog are paying her any attention.

I put him on the lead and say to her "it's fine". She snarls back "I don't like dogs."

I say "If you don't like dogs, maybe you shouldn't come in the park." She says "the park is for everyone". I say "You're right, but it's always got dogs in it." She storms off.

Laughable thing is she could very easily have walked up the other side of the park when she saw my dogs, but chose to come right up behind us, then have a go at me!


----------



## Dando (Tuesday at 9:01 AM)

rudebhoy said:



			Took the dogs to the local park this morning, absolutely lashing it down, so it was very quiet.

I'm just getting them back on the lead when I sense someone behind me. Turns around, there is this woman stood there who immediately says "get your dog away from me". The big one is already on the lead, the little one (a tiny 14 week old pup) is sat in front of me waiting for a treat which I will give him when he is on his lead. She is about 10 yards away, and neither dog are paying her any attention.

I put him on the lead and say to her "it's fine". She snarls back "I don't like dogs."

I say "If you don't like dogs, maybe you shouldn't come in the park." She says "the park is for everyone". I say "You're right, but it's always got dogs in it." She storms off.

Laughable thing is she could very easily have walked up the other side of the park when she saw my dogs, but chose to come right up behind us, then have a go at me!
		
Click to expand...

I bet she’s the owner of the house near that cricket club


----------



## Beezerk (Tuesday at 9:07 AM)

Bdill93 said:



			Internet filters at work have blocked the forum…. What am I supposed to do all day now? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Set up a Wi-Fi hotspot on your phone 🤣


----------



## rudebhoy (Tuesday at 9:17 AM)

rudebhoy said:



			Took the dogs to the local park this morning, absolutely lashing it down, so it was very quiet.

I'm just getting them back on the lead when I sense someone behind me. Turns around, there is this woman stood there who immediately says "get your dog away from me". The big one is already on the lead, the little one (a tiny 14 week old pup) is sat in front of me waiting for a treat which I will give him when he is on his lead. She is about 10 yards away, and neither dog are paying her any attention.

I put him on the lead and say to her "it's fine". She snarls back "I don't like dogs."

I say "If you don't like dogs, maybe you shouldn't come in the park." She says "the park is for everyone". I say "You're right, but it's always got dogs in it." She storms off.

Laughable thing is she could very easily have walked up the other side of the park when she saw my dogs, but chose to come right up behind us, then have a go at me!
		
Click to expand...

This is the scary dog in question


----------



## fundy (Tuesday at 9:19 AM)

rudebhoy said:



			This is the scary dog in question 
	View attachment 45894

Click to expand...

Its the quiet, little ones you have to watch 

Adorable!


----------



## Neilds (Tuesday at 9:23 AM)

fundy said:



			Its the quiet, little ones you have to watch 

Adorable!
		
Click to expand...

It's definitely got an evil glint in it's eye


----------



## Slab (Tuesday at 9:23 AM)

rudebhoy said:



			This is the scary dog in question 
	View attachment 45894

Click to expand...

Although in her defense she didn't say she was scared of them, she said she didn't like them


----------



## Bdill93 (Tuesday at 9:29 AM)

Orikoru said:



			Ours did that for a short while and I just used it on my phone instead. Then a couple of weeks later I tried it again and it was unblocked again. Not sure what happened.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a bit of a faff on my phone! Much prefer it on a computer!


----------



## rudebhoy (Tuesday at 9:45 AM)

Neilds said:



			It's definitely got an evil glint in it's eye 

Click to expand...

He has, and his teeth are like razors.

He starts obedience classes tonight, should be fun!


----------



## Dando (Tuesday at 9:52 AM)

rudebhoy said:



			This is the scary dog in question 
	View attachment 45894

Click to expand...

There’s more chance of dying from a cuteness overdose than being savaged  by him


----------



## Tashyboy (Tuesday at 9:59 AM)

Voyager EMH said:




trueni

Click to expand...

Amen to that. 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Tuesday at 10:00 AM)

rudebhoy said:



			Took the dogs to the local park this morning, absolutely lashing it down, so it was very quiet.

I'm just getting them back on the lead when I sense someone behind me. Turns around, there is this woman stood there who immediately says "get your dog away from me". The big one is already on the lead, the little one (a tiny 14 week old pup) is sat in front of me waiting for a treat which I will give him when he is on his lead. She is about 10 yards away, and neither dog are paying her any attention.

I put him on the lead and say to her "it's fine". She snarls back* "I don't like dogs.*"

I say "If you don't like dogs, maybe you shouldn't come in the park." She says "the park is for everyone". I say "You're right, but it's always got dogs in it." She storms off.

Laughable thing is she could very easily have walked up the other side of the park when she saw my dogs, but chose to come right up behind us, then have a go at me!
		
Click to expand...

You should of said “ they don’t like bitches” 😉


----------



## spongebob59 (Tuesday at 12:17 PM)

Winter birthdays


----------



## Tashyboy (Tuesday at 1:51 PM)

spongebob59 said:



			Winter birthdays 

Click to expand...

Always thought winter birthdays would be brill with the sales. More for yer money. 
Always felt birthdays a couple
Of days either side Xmas day we’re not good. Heard relatives say “ here’s you Xmas and birthday pressie combined”. 😳


----------



## PNWokingham (Tuesday at 2:05 PM)

our fixed utility tarrif with EON ends next month and we will automatically move on to our the variable *Next Flex* tarif.
​Estimated cost for the next 12 months:

    Electricity: £2,503.15
    Gas: £1,589.37

We live in a small 900sq ft flat and don't use the heating that much - often nothing and max 4 hours/day!!!!!! I have not looked at the tarrifs for years and the mrs fixed last time, so no idea how much cheaper new fixes will be than the estimated 4k per year, which is based on annual use of: Electricity: 3,457 kWh; Gas: 8,635 kWh


----------



## pauljames87 (Tuesday at 2:09 PM)

PNWokingham said:



			our fixed utility tarrif with EON ends next month and we will automatically move on to our the variable *Next Flex* tarif.
​Estimated cost for the next 12 months:

    Electricity: £2,503.15
    Gas: £1,589.37

We live in a small 900sq ft flat and don't use the heating that much - often nothing and max 4 hours/day!!!!!! I have not looked at the tarrifs for years and the mrs fixed last time, so no idea how much cheaper new fixes will be than the estimated 4k per year, which is based on annual use of: Electricity: 3,457 kWh; Gas: 8,635 kWh
		
Click to expand...

There are no fixed rates ATM unfortunately. Because of the price cap it has to be variable or the gov won't fund the energy companies 

34p electric 10p gas is it ATM 

Will rise about 20% in April by looks to 40p and 12p 

Help ends march 2024 and then the fixed will return , because they can then hedge prices again


----------



## Neilds (Tuesday at 2:17 PM)

PNWokingham said:



			our fixed utility tarrif with EON ends next month and we will automatically move on to our the variable *Next Flex* tarif.
​Estimated cost for the next 12 months:

    Electricity: £2,503.15
    Gas: £1,589.37

We live in a small 900sq ft flat and don't use the heating that much - often nothing and max 4 hours/day!!!!!! I have not looked at the tarrifs for years and the mrs fixed last time, so no idea how much cheaper new fixes will be than the estimated 4k per year, which is based on annual use of: Electricity: 3,457 kWh; Gas: 8,635 kWh
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest that your electricity usage is very high for what you seem to suggest. We have a 3 bed semi, both work from home every day (laptops, monitors, etc) and our annual usage is barely above 2000 kWh.


----------



## pauljames87 (Tuesday at 2:35 PM)

Neilds said:



			I would suggest that your electricity usage is very high for what you seem to suggest. We have a 3 bed semi, both work from home every day (laptops, monitors, etc) and our annual usage is barely above 2000 kWh.
		
Click to expand...

You would be surprised just how little computers, laptops etc use per year KW wise compared to old fridges and freezers etc 

I went down an energy wormhole recently. We use 9000kw of electric a year (yes that's right 9000) yes I drive EV but thats not as much as it seems 

The 3 freezers use the most I went round testing everything and found the pull 

Know roughly how much each wash and heat pump tumble uses .. roughly 2.5kw per wash including a wash and tumble .. we do 10 washes a week. All adds up


----------



## bobmac (Tuesday at 2:45 PM)

Sodium-ion batteries look interesting

Oops, apologies, wrong thread


----------



## fundy (Tuesday at 2:53 PM)

PNWokingham said:



			our fixed utility tarrif with EON ends next month and we will automatically move on to our the variable *Next Flex* tarif.
​Estimated cost for the next 12 months:

    Electricity: £2,503.15
    Gas: £1,589.37

We live in a small 900sq ft flat and don't use the heating that much - often nothing and max 4 hours/day!!!!!! I have not looked at the tarrifs for years and the mrs fixed last time, so no idea how much cheaper new fixes will be than the estimated 4k per year, which is based on annual use of: Electricity: 3,457 kWh; Gas: 8,635 kWh
		
Click to expand...


Leccy quote is ridiculous, usage looks high and quote isnt usage times current rate


----------



## pauljames87 (Tuesday at 2:56 PM)

fundy said:



			Leccy quote is ridiculous, usage looks high and quote isnt usage times current rate
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes I missed that it should be £1210 plus the standing charge of £183 

However I read somewhere that when they send these quotes they don't use your actual usage!




Here you go knew I'd see it. My own renewal !

Flexible Octopus isn't a smart tariff, so it's quoted slightly differently to Octopus Go. This quote is based on the national average consumption for a dual-rate medium usage home (4,200 kWh)

@PNWokingham your gas is over aswell that should be roughly £1000 a year and your electric £1350 so £2350 before the next increase


----------



## PNWokingham (Tuesday at 5:06 PM)

Neilds said:



			I would suggest that your electricity usage is very high for what you seem to suggest. We have a 3 bed semi, both work from home every day (laptops, monitors, etc) and our annual usage is barely above 2000 kWh.
		
Click to expand...

i cannot believe the quote. We both work at home most of teh time and have several computers and monitors on etc. A big factor is aircon - we have that on over night in the bedroom for circa 5 months per year.


----------



## pauljames87 (Tuesday at 5:08 PM)

PNWokingham said:



			i cannot believe the quote. We both work at home most of teh time and have several computers and monitors on etc. A big factor is aircon - we have that on over night in the bedroom for circa 5 months per year.
		
Click to expand...

As per above working out your usage on real numbers I'd say £1350 electric £1000 gas per year 

They don't quote on real usage which is stupid when you have a smart metre (If you do. I do yet they don't quote on it)

Air con is a factor defo which would explain that slightly higher usage from average


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Tuesday at 5:13 PM)

PNWokingham said:



			i cannot believe the quote. We both work at home most of teh time and have several computers and monitors on etc. A big factor is aircon - we have that on over night in the bedroom for circa 5 months per year.
		
Click to expand...

Does your part of Wokingham have a super hot microclimate? we might use a fan 5 days a year at most


----------



## pauljames87 (Tuesday at 5:29 PM)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Does your part of Wokingham have a super hot microclimate? we might use a fan 5 days a year at most
		
Click to expand...

all down to personal preference phil we use our air con like 7 months of the year and its in 5 rooms. the downstairs is on a lot .. we get a hot house.. the solid wall insulation will help that, in winter we use it as a heater in the months that arent basically dec - march when we will use the heating fully..

just as an example last night and even when it was cold my wife sleeps with a fan on. she gets very hot, we have a 4.5 tog duvet .. all year round.

so just how hot people get i guess. I was told by everyone I work with "pfft you dont need air con.. we get what 3 hot days a year"

yeah right .. more like 3 months its not on lol

but on the flip side the savings in central heating because we always so hot its great lol


----------



## SteveW86 (Tuesday at 6:00 PM)

rudebhoy said:



			This is the scary dog in question 
	View attachment 45894

Click to expand...

What a bitch


----------



## PNWokingham (Tuesday at 7:25 PM)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Does your part of Wokingham have a super hot microclimate? we might use a fan 5 days a year at most
		
Click to expand...

We are in the tropics! At the moment it is monsoon season!


----------



## Fade and Die (Tuesday at 7:55 PM)

Remember The Monster Raving Loony party Manicfesto… “To combat global warming and climate change all buildings should be fitted with air conditioning units on the outside” 😄


----------



## Dando (Yesterday at 11:28 AM)

being told by your boss that you need to spend more time in other locations, but he doesn't mean a golf course


----------



## Piece (Yesterday at 12:16 PM)

Mentioned before, but my car insurance. My renewal has doubled. . No change in anything, no claims, etc. Even when I called up, the telephone underwriter was embarrassed. "It's just the market now, sorry, sir". He did give me £40 off on the spot - tiny win. 

Looked on money comparison sites...yup, best quote is double last years. Bugger.


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 1:46 PM)

Piece said:



			Mentioned before, but my car insurance. My renewal has doubled. . No change in anything, no claims, etc. Even when I called up, the telephone underwriter was embarrassed. "It's just the market now, sorry, sir". He did give me £40 off on the spot - tiny win. 

Looked on money comparison sites...yup, best quote is double last years. Bugger.
		
Click to expand...

I don't care what some claim .. the "existing customers get same deals as new" had buggered EVERYONE

We all get rubbish deals now..

All because some people aren't able to shop around so they make it so we all get shafted


----------



## chellie (Yesterday at 2:29 PM)

Car insurance - HID's was less this year than last with current company and couldn't be beaten so not all have increased. Mine isn't due until March so that my be different.


----------



## cliveb (Yesterday at 2:48 PM)

I suspect the new law that states existing customers get the same deal as new customers has failed to prescribe that the renewal price initially offered must be so.
Seems that you only get the same price as a new customer if you take the trouble to call and challenge the renewal.
My house insurance was due for renewal end of January. Halifax offered me £230 - up from £170 last year.
Called them and they instantly reduced it to £190 without batting an eyelid. 
(Still ended up switching to Admiral - same cover for £155).


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 2:48 PM)

chellie said:



			Car insurance - HID's was less this year than last with current company and couldn't be beaten so not all have increased. Mine isn't due until March so that my be different.
		
Click to expand...

Mine was tried to be put up £300 and my wife's £200 and increase the excess from £50 to £150 

Managed to get it to £200 increase for me and £100 for her 

12 years no claims me 5 years her 

No points either of us 

1 non fault claim where a learner hit me but that was like 3 years ago


----------



## jim8flog (Yesterday at 2:51 PM)

BiMGuy said:



			Old people in shops who wait until they have been told how much their shopping costs before looking for their method of payment. Grrrr
		
Click to expand...

 That is because we have to wait to be told how much it is before we decide if we can afford it.


----------



## Bdill93 (Yesterday at 2:53 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			Mine was tried to be put up £300 and my wife's £200 and increase the excess from £50 to £150

Managed to get it to £200 increase for me and £100 for her

12 years no claims me 5 years her

No points either of us

1 non fault claim where a learner hit me but that was like 3 years ago
		
Click to expand...

My renewal was cheaper than last year (December renewal date) so I just stayed with the same provider. 

2 years on the trot they've sent me through a renewal price cheaper than I paid the year before. Both by about £4 a month or so..


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 2:58 PM)

Bdill93 said:



			My renewal was cheaper than last year (December renewal date) so I just stayed with the same provider. 

2 years on the trot they've sent me through a renewal price cheaper than I paid the year before. Both by about £4 a month or so..
		
Click to expand...

That's what insurance should do tho. You drive no claims goes up years of driving goes up

Risk should drop you should be offered a lower price 

That's the whole point


----------



## jim8flog (Yesterday at 2:59 PM)

This Allan Sherman fortnight

Hello Muddah, hello Faddah
Here I am at Camp Grenada
Camp is very entertaining
And they say we'll have some fun if it stops raining


----------



## Bdill93 (Yesterday at 3:01 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			That's what insurance should do tho. You drive no claims goes up years of driving goes up

Risk should drop you should be offered a lower price

That's the whole point
		
Click to expand...

I agree! Its with Aviva - and I must say, they've never given me an issue. 

Had my windscreen fully replaced due to a crack last year and no up in my premium... They've got themselves a long term customer!


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 3:05 PM)

Bdill93 said:



			I agree! Its with Aviva - and I must say, they've never given me an issue. 

Had my windscreen fully replaced due to a crack last year and no up in my premium... They've got themselves a long term customer!
		
Click to expand...

Admiral I used to pay £1500 for both cars and house 

I thought I'll try them again 

£2000 for just the cars?

Jog on

Not even nice cars lol


----------



## 3offTheTee (Yesterday at 3:11 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			Admiral I used to pay £1500 for both cars and house

I thought I'll try them again

£2000 for just the cars?

Jog on

Not even nice cars lol
		
Click to expand...

I have just written something regarding Admiral on the Insurance Thread. We are in a rural area and have 2 cars, total annual mileage around 10,000 and under £400 with house Ins. Expecting an increase.


----------



## AmandaJR (Yesterday at 3:13 PM)

jim8flog said:



			This Allan Sherman fortnight

Hello Muddah, hello Faddah
Here I am at Camp Grenada
Camp is very entertaining
And they say we'll have some fun if it stops raining
		
Click to expand...

Wait a minute, it's stopped raining...

Or not!!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Yesterday at 3:15 PM)

Heard Mick Lynch, The ASLEF guy and the other today for a short while being ‘ interviewed’ together.There is no way this will be sorted soon as both parties are entrenched in their own ideals.


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 3:20 PM)

3offTheTee said:



			Heard Mick Lynch, The ASLEF guy and the other today for a short while being ‘ interviewed’ together.There is no way this will be sorted soon as both parties are entrenched in their own ideals.
		
Click to expand...

Well whilst the gov is trying to force through a bill that goes against the human rights act it's going to just cause more arguments

Grow up and everyone just talk for crying out loud


----------



## Orikoru (Yesterday at 3:21 PM)

The woman at work that I hate, being an utter penis again.


----------



## IanM (Yesterday at 3:26 PM)

The club's weekly email being full of pictures of large puddles, or new lakes, not sure which!

In other news, this month's guest at "Speaker Night" is a local lad "dun good" called Phil Price.


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 3:52 PM)

Premium bonds for the kids

3 Seperate accounts one for each of the kids 

3 standing orders every month 

3 stupid pointless letters confirming my investment every month

You can go paperless as an adult but not for kids?

For goodness sake stop sending me letters


----------



## Orikoru (Yesterday at 3:53 PM)

Orikoru said:



			The woman at work that I hate, being an utter penis again.
		
Click to expand...

Further to this, because it's still annoying me... It's when somebody you work with is such an absolute chore to deal with, and a pain in the backside every time you have to contact them, that you believe they must actually dislike you for some unknown reason. But you can't exactly ask them outright "do you have a problem with me or are you like this with everyone?" because if they didn't dislike you before they sure as hell will then. Don't know whether to say anything or not! She's just a complete tool with the 'Karen' haircut to match.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Yesterday at 3:59 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			That's what insurance should do tho. You drive no claims goes up years of driving goes up

Risk should drop you should be offered a lower price

That's the whole point
		
Click to expand...

Could it be age related? I've no idea of the age of people posting but does the risk profile increase as a driver gets older?


----------



## BiMGuy (Yesterday at 4:00 PM)

Orikoru said:



			Further to this, because it's still annoying me... It's when somebody you work with is such an absolute chore to deal with, and a pain in the backside every time you have to contact them, that you believe they must actually dislike you for some unknown reason. But you can't exactly ask them outright "do you have a problem with me or are you like this with everyone?" because if they didn't dislike you before they sure as hell will then. Don't know whether to say anything or not! She's just a complete tool with the 'Karen' haircut to match.
		
Click to expand...

Document Controller?

Just ask her if she’s as much of a pain to everyone else as she is to you? At least you’ll know.


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 4:02 PM)

ColchesterFC said:



			Could it be age related? I've no idea of the age of people posting but does the risk profile increase as a driver gets older?
		
Click to expand...

35 and 34 respectfully lol 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Yesterday at 4:08 PM)

BiMGuy said:



			Document Controller?

Just ask her if she’s as much of a pain to everyone else as she is to you? At least you’ll know.
		
Click to expand...

I'm the doc controller... she's the office manager (admin/secretary essentially). I have asked a few others and they say she is a pain to quite a few people, whereas others she treats like they walk on water. Probably just the directors and senior managers in the latter group. Every time I have to email her - usually just to notify her of my absence/work location as agreed with my line manager - she has to write back with some petty grievance about it. It's not even jobsworth it's going above and beyond that.


----------



## BiMGuy (Yesterday at 4:19 PM)

Orikoru said:



			I'm the doc controller... she's the office manager (admin/secretary essentially). I have asked a few others and they say she is a pain to quite a few people, whereas others she treats like they walk on water. Probably just the directors and senior managers in the latter group. Every time I have to email her - usually just to notify her of my absence/work location as agreed with my line manager - she has to write back with some petty grievance about it. It's not even jobsworth it's going above and beyond that.
		
Click to expand...

I know the type. One of our regional office managers left a couple of months ago. You could hear the collective sigh of relief.


----------



## Orikoru (Yesterday at 4:20 PM)

BiMGuy said:



			I know the type. One of our regional office managers left a couple of months ago. You could hear the collective sigh of relief.
		
Click to expand...

Furthermore, I've just found out that there is nobody available in the business unit to cover my paternity leave, so they're going to get a temp. I highly doubt the temp will be trained in our system that I manage, and I won't have time to train them, so I will be coming back to a completely ruined project in March. Great.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Yesterday at 5:03 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			Grow up and everyone just talk for crying out loud
		
Click to expand...

What can you talk about when you have opposing views on most of the issues? Genuine question. If neither side will compromise then sitting around a table to drink tea and eat biscuits is a waste of time.


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 5:24 PM)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What can you talk about when you have opposing views on most of the issues? Genuine question. If neither side will compromise then sitting around a table to drink tea and eat biscuits is a waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

Problem is those who are suppose to sort it won't allow talks to happen to sort it by saying we will talk but not about pay or whatever they say 

Then just try and change the rules and force through anti human right laws ....

Its gonna be a rough year I reckon.

First general strike since 1926 is it? Won't be long now


----------



## D-S (Yesterday at 5:25 PM)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What can you talk about when you have opposing views on most of the issues? Genuine question. If neither side will compromise then sitting around a table to drink tea and eat biscuits is a waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

I'm honestly unsure of the end game with all these strikes. If neither side is prepared to properly negotiate (i.e. compromise), then what happens? As the blend of annoyance/dismay/worry from the public dependent on the disruption to their lives becomes a regular feature of life - (e.g. I certainly won't rely on taking a train in the next few months and will change my plans accordingly), and therefore the shock of it all becomes the new normal (just like we accepted new levels of service in the pandemic) will the financial impact on the strikers and their Unions drive them back to the table? 
There has to be an end point eventually, it just takes some time for both sides to realise where it is.


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 5:27 PM)

D-S said:



			I'm honestly unsure of the end game with all these strikes. If neither side is prepared to properly negotiate (i.e. compromise), then what happens? As the blend of annoyance/dismay/worry from the public dependent on the disruption to their lives becomes a regular feature of life - (e.g. I certainly won't rely on taking a train in the next few months and will change my plans accordingly), and therefore the shock of it all becomes the new normal (just like we accepted new levels of service in the pandemic) will the financial impact on the strikers and their Unions drive them back to the table? 
There has to be an end point eventually, it just takes some time for both sides to realise where it is.
		
Click to expand...

The train strikes were due to be solved November until the government pulled the deal .. they turned up to sign it and network rail said sorry we have been told we can't offer that anymore 

So until the bodies involved are allowed to fully negotiate without interference from above nothing will change 

And this bill needs smashing into orbit


----------



## 3offTheTee (Yesterday at 5:36 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			Problem is those who are suppose to sort it won't allow talks to happen to sort it by saying we will talk but not about pay or whatever they say

Then just try and change the rules and force through anti human right laws ....

Its gonna be a rough year I reckon.

*First general strike since 1926 is it? Won't be long now*

Click to expand...

Sometimes Paul I think that is what the majority of train employees are hoping for.

As DS hs said people will get by without trains, probably not in large cities, and it will be a vicious circle. We will be back to The Beeching era.

Looking back now expect a few wish HS2 had never started


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 5:37 PM)

3offTheTee said:



			Sometimes Paul I think that is what the majority of train employees are hoping for.

As DS hs said people will get by without trains, probably not in large cities, and it will be a vicious circle. We will be back to The Beeching era.

Looking back now expect a few wish HS2 had never started
		
Click to expand...

Really don't want a general strike 
Feb 1st is the rumour which has just been announced for civil service so I'd wager it will happen then 

Only 23 more months left until these shysters are gone


----------



## Dando (Yesterday at 5:49 PM)

Watching bits of PM’s questions - it’s how I imagine a forum “discussion” on LIV or “is this a hole in one” would look


----------



## pauljames87 (Yesterday at 5:50 PM)

Dando said:



			Watching bits of PM’s questions - it’s how I imagine a forum “discussion” on LIV or “is this a hole in one” would look
		
Click to expand...

Then every now again speaker fragger Wade's in and says look guys behave and respect this forum..


----------



## chrisd (Yesterday at 6:12 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			Only 23 more months left until these shysters are gone
		
Click to expand...


A tad political I'd say !


----------



## Jimaroid (Yesterday at 7:29 PM)

Orikoru said:



			The woman at work that I hate, being an utter penis again.
		
Click to expand...

Somewhere in an alternate universe…?


----------



## SteveW86 (Yesterday at 7:30 PM)

Jimaroid said:



			Somewhere in an alternate universe…?

View attachment 45925

Click to expand...

😂😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Yesterday at 7:31 PM)

Jimaroid said:



			Somewhere in an alternate universe…?

View attachment 45925

Click to expand...

😳😳😂😂😂


----------



## PNWokingham (Yesterday at 7:48 PM)

I was wondering who this Karen was! 🤣


----------



## JamesR (Yesterday at 7:53 PM)

Imagine; a Karen accused of being a Karen, who’s not actually a Karen 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## ColchesterFC (Yesterday at 8:16 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			35 and 34 respectfully lol 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Well there's your answer. You youngsters haring round town in your souped up boy/girl racer cars. You should be charged at least £5000 per year. You're all a bloody nuisance with your street races and popping your exhausts. Us old folk are trying to sleep.


----------



## Captainron (Yesterday at 9:12 PM)

Jimaroid said:



			Somewhere in an alternate universe…?

View attachment 45925

Click to expand...

That’s hilarious. @Orikoru has been rumbled 🤣🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Yesterday at 9:21 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			Then every now again speaker fragger Wade's in and says look guys behave and respect this forum..
		
Click to expand...

Order Order 
for what good it does 🙄


----------



## Orikoru (Yesterday at 10:33 PM)

Jimaroid said:



			Somewhere in an alternate universe…?

View attachment 45925

Click to expand...

Wooow.. if only her name was actually Karen and you would have had me. 😆


----------



## Voyager EMH (Today at 6:49 AM)

SPARE

Spare us all.


----------



## Dando (Today at 7:30 AM)

Being awake since 1am

It’s going to be a long day


----------



## Dando (Today at 7:31 AM)

Voyager EMH said:



			SPARE

Spare us all.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs d is reading it at the moment and keeps giving me updates


----------



## Imurg (Today at 7:49 AM)

Dando said:



			Being awake since 1am

It’s going to be a long day
		
Click to expand...

That was me yesterday.....big mistake was napping mid afternoon.....woke up feeling like something the cat dug up...
Starting to hate winter..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Today at 7:54 AM)

Dando said:



			Mrs d is reading it at the moment and keeps giving me updates
		
Click to expand...

Why, just why?


----------



## pauljames87 (Today at 8:04 AM)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why, just why?
		
Click to expand...

Because everyone deserves a fair chance, the guy clearly has issues but his words have already been proven to be twisted by the gutter press. That 25 kills for example if you read the extract it's nothing like they reported.

The press are doing a hatchet job against him and his wife. Its only fair his side is reported 

The netflix one was blown out all proportion . Wasn't bad at all.

Since then we had morons like Clarkson and Morgan attack them more and more.

Think for the sake of 471 pages it's worth trying 

On that note I have it in pdf form if anyone wants it just ping me your email lol


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Today at 8:08 AM)

IanM said:



			The club's weekly email being full of pictures of large puddles, or new lakes, not sure which!

In other news, this month's guest at "Speaker Night" is a local lad "dun good" called Phil Price.
		
Click to expand...

Ours are new lakes

…sorry, one is a wetland area…went out for a walk on the course a couple of days ago…photos of remodelled ground designed to manage and hold excess rainfall to prevent fairway saturation or flooding issues that lead to closure of holes.  All shown, except the surface water on the new fairway right of bottom photo, is by design. And the excessive rainfall has exposed why it’s happened and we know what to do to prevent it.


----------



## Beezerk (Today at 8:29 AM)

pauljames87 said:



			Because everyone deserves a fair chance, the guy clearly has issues but his words have already been proven to be twisted by the gutter press. That 25 kills for example if you read the extract it's nothing like they reported.

The press are doing a hatchet job against him and his wife. Its only fair his side is reported 

The netflix one was blown out all proportion . Wasn't bad at all.

Since then we had morons like Clarkson and Morgan attack them more and more.

Think for the sake of 471 pages it's worth trying 

On that note I have it in pdf form if anyone wants it just ping me your email lol
		
Click to expand...

He’s such a hypocritical prat…imo of course 😉
I read an article yesterday that mentioned he slags off Camilla in the book for using the media to improve her profile.
Couldn’t make it up 🤣
Guy has little class.


----------



## pauljames87 (Today at 8:31 AM)

Beezerk said:



			He’s such a hypocritical prat…imo of course 😉
I read an article yesterday that mentioned he slags off Camilla in the book for using the media to improve her profile.
Couldn’t make it up 🤣
Guy has little class.
		
Click to expand...

That's the point tho an article, was it from his words directly as you hear them or just what the article?

The press twist everything and considering the state of them I don't get why people believe a word they say.


----------



## Beezerk (Today at 8:47 AM)

pauljames87 said:



			That's the point tho an article, was it from his words directly as you hear them or just what the article?

The press twist everything and considering the state of them I don't get why people believe a word they say.
		
Click to expand...

It was a from a bbc article which was going through who came off better/worst from the book.
I’ve read quite a lot of other articles on his book, it’s seems a like he’s trying to make a small amount of tittle tattle sound like massive earth moving events, I mean the lipstick thing 🤣
Also how many brothers do you know who have never had an argument or fight? It really is pathetic, making a silk purse from a sows ear really.


----------



## BrianM (Today at 8:51 AM)

Harry needs to get better advisers, he’s not coming out of this well what I’ve seen so far.
He’s basically hanging his own family out to dry, even if I hated my own family I’d go away quietly and leave them to it.


----------



## Neilds (Today at 8:59 AM)

pauljames87 said:



			That's the point tho an article, was it from his words directly as you hear them or just what the article?

The press twist everything and considering the state of them I don't get why people believe a word they say.
		
Click to expand...

The press may be guilty of twisting things but he has made a number of statements in the book that are totally untrue (not a complete list):
Being at Eton when Queen Mum died - he was skiing with Charles and Will
Getting an X-Box for Christmas 1997 - they were not released until 2001
Meghan dad took an Air New Zealand flight from Mexico to London - Air NZ don't fly that route

Put these together with previous claims they got married before the ceremony at Windsor (debunked by Archbishop of Canterbury no less) and the Lion King claim, why do you think that most people think the book is full of paranoid drug fuelled rants and whinges?


----------



## pauljames87 (Today at 9:06 AM)

Neilds said:



			The press may be guilty of twisting things but he has made a number of statements in the book that are totally untrue (not a complete list):
Being at Eton when Queen Mum died - he was skiing with Charles and Will
Getting an X-Box for Christmas 1997 - they were not released until 2001
Meghan dad took an Air New Zealand flight from Mexico to London - Air NZ don't fly that route

Put these together with previous claims they got married before the ceremony at Windsor (debunked by Archbishop of Canterbury no less) and the Lion King claim, why do you think that most people think the book is full of paranoid drug fuelled rants and whinges?
		
Click to expand...

So to just prove the point here is word for word what is said about Xbox 

Birthdays were always a huge deal at Ludgrove, because every boy, and most teachers, had a ravenous sweet tooth. There was often a violent struggle for the seat next to the birthday boy: that’s where you’d be assured of the first and biggest slice. I don’t remember who managed to win the seat beside me. Make a wish, Harry! You want a wish? All right, I wish my mother was— Then, out of nowhere— Aunt Sarah? Holding a box. Open it, Harry. I tore at the wrapping paper, the ribbon. I peered inside. What…? Mummy bought it for you. Shortly before… You mean in Paris? Yes. Paris. It was an Xbox. I was pleased. I loved video games. That’s the story, anyway. It’s appeared in many accounts of my life, as gospel, and I have no idea if it’s true. Pa said Mummy hurt her head, but perhaps I was the one with brain damage? As a defense mechanism, most likely, my memory was no longer recording things quite as it once did.

....

So even he is saying thats what's been told in accounts of his life.. he doesn't even remember it


----------



## Beezerk (Today at 9:08 AM)

Wow, nice copy and paste 🤣😉


----------



## pauljames87 (Today at 9:10 AM)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, nice copy and paste 🤣😉
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that's the point....

That is what's said in the book word for word on the Xbox incident

So it's being said as a lie but just further down he admits himself he can't remember it 

Pm me your email I'll send you the pdf then just search any random bits you fancy of the book so when you read an article you can find the exact page and read what's actually been said


----------



## AmandaJR (Today at 9:14 AM)

Strikes me his get out of jail card is that this might or might not have happened...but I'll write and talk about it anyhow.


----------



## Beezerk (Today at 9:16 AM)

pauljames87 said:



			Exactly that's the point....

That is what's said in the book word for word on the Xbox incident

So it's being said as a lie but just further down he admits himself he can't remember it 

Pm me your email I'll send you the pdf then just search any random bits you fancy of the book so when you read an article you can find the exact page and read what's actually been said
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer but I have zero interest in reading it lol.
Can you copy and paste what he said about the Taliban killings 🤣


----------



## pauljames87 (Today at 9:16 AM)

AmandaJR said:



			Strikes me his get out of jail card is that this might or might not have happened...but I'll write and talk about it anyhow.
		
Click to expand...

That is one way to look at it, however having just lost his mother earlier that year I'd wager that his memory of that birthday will be clouded at best 

Imagine being 13, losing your mum in that way so publically


----------



## Beezerk (Today at 9:17 AM)

AmandaJR said:



			Strikes me his get out of jail card is that this might or might not have happened...but I'll write and talk about it anyhow.
		
Click to expand...

That’s how I’m seeing it, there’s a lot of unproven digs and accusations I gather, anyone else they would be up in court for libel and slander.


----------



## Bdill93 (Today at 9:19 AM)

Commute today took an hour and 10 minutes... I hate motorway traffic


----------



## AmandaJR (Today at 9:20 AM)

pauljames87 said:



			That is one way to look at it, however having just lost his mother earlier that year I'd wager that his memory of that birthday will be clouded at best

Imagine being 13, losing your mum in that way so publically
		
Click to expand...

But why mention it then...Maybe it's about context and as this is the closest I ever plan to get to his book or interviews or anything he has to say then I guess I'll be blissfully ignorant.


----------



## pauljames87 (Today at 9:22 AM)

Beezerk said:



			Thanks for the offer but I have zero interest in reading it lol.
Can you copy and paste what he said about the Taliban killings 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yes however that's already been extracted on twitter and proven how it's been taken out of context


----------



## pauljames87 (Today at 9:24 AM)

AmandaJR said:



			But why mention it then...Maybe it's about context and as this is the closest I ever plan to get to his book or interviews or anything he has to say then I guess I'll be blissfully ignorant.
		
Click to expand...

Why mention his birthday? It was about the world moving on


----------



## D-S (Today at 9:26 AM)

If needed, could we have all this Harry stuff on a dedicated thread. That way it would be easier for me to avoid it like the plague. TIA.


----------



## BiMGuy (Today at 9:51 AM)

People who get angry about something someone they have never met said about their family, who they have also never met. Especially those who will criticise others for watching reality tv. 

Why do some people go out of their way to read things that they know will annoy them?


----------



## theoneandonly (Today at 9:52 AM)

BiMGuy said:



			People who get angry about something someone they have never met said about their family, who they have also never met. Especially those who will criticise others for watching reality tv.

Why do some people go out of their way to read things that they know will annoy them?
		
Click to expand...

I find the hate some have for a man and woman they have never met nor ever will quite staggering.


----------



## Beezerk (Today at 9:55 AM)

theoneandonly said:



			I find the hate some have for a man and woman they have never met nor ever will quite staggering.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve never met some from this forum however… 🤣


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Today at 10:06 AM)

Blissful ignorance of copyright


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Today at 10:07 AM)

Beezerk said:



			I’ve never met some from this forum however… 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Be honest though, do you really want to?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Today at 10:47 AM)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Be honest though, do you really want to?
		
Click to expand...

Can you imagine if we had to wear forum name badges at H4H 😳😂


----------



## Bdill93 (Today at 10:54 AM)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Can you imagine if we had to wear forum name badges at H4H 😳😂
		
Click to expand...

Id be all for that! 

Anyway - I know what you look like


----------



## Slime (Today at 10:54 AM)

He's been proven to be a liar ............................ nothing more to say.


----------



## Orikoru (Today at 11:41 AM)

Bdill93 said:



			Id be all for that!

Anyway - I know what you look like 

Click to expand...

I think we even suggested this before.. two badges, forum name one side, real name the other side.


----------



## Bdill93 (Today at 11:59 AM)

Orikoru said:



			I think we even suggested this before.. two badges, forum name one side, real name the other side. 

Click to expand...

I reckon everyone thinks you're about 50 with your profile pic


----------



## rudebhoy (Today at 12:15 PM)

BiMGuy said:



			People who get angry about something someone they have never met said about their family, who they have also never met. Especially those who will criticise others for watching reality tv.

Why do some people go out of their way to read things that they know will annoy them?
		
Click to expand...

What's really annoying is that is just a load of fluff used to keep what's really happening off the front pages.


----------



## Orikoru (Today at 12:25 PM)

Bdill93 said:



			I reckon everyone thinks you're about 50 with your profile pic 

Click to expand...

A couple of people genuinely did say that. Even though my age is on the profile, lol.


----------



## Bdill93 (Today at 12:31 PM)

Orikoru said:



			A couple of people genuinely did say that. Even though my age is on the profile, lol.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but who looks at profiles?


----------



## PNWokingham (Today at 1:32 PM)

Beezerk said:



			He’s such a hypocritical prat…imo of course 😉
I read an article yesterday that mentioned he slags off Camilla in the book for using the media to improve her profile.
Couldn’t make it up 🤣
Guy has little class.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree. He started digging a hole 3 years ago and what he and the Dutchess of Montecito have done to the Royal family, with no proof or facts whatsoever, is shocking and there is no way back for hypocritical narcissistical privilidged idiots like this.


----------



## Dando (Today at 1:37 PM)

PNWokingham said:



			totally agree. He started digging a hole 3 years ago and what he and the Dutchess of Montecito have done to the Royal family, with no proof or facts whatsoever, is shocking and there is no way back for hypocritical narcissistical privilidged idiots like this.
		
Click to expand...

I get the impression you’re not a fan of them 🤣


----------



## PNWokingham (Today at 1:41 PM)

Dando said:



			I get the impression you’re not a fan of them 🤣
		
Click to expand...

that was the short "on the fence" response!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Today at 1:46 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			There are no fixed rates ATM unfortunately. Because of the price cap it has to be variable or the gov won't fund the energy companies

34p electric 10p gas is it ATM

Will rise about 20% in April by looks to 40p and 12p

Help ends march 2024 and then the fixed will return , because they can then hedge prices again
		
Click to expand...

Why does the war in Ukraine cause increased electricity prices when it's produced in local wind farms and offshore etc


----------



## pauljames87 (Today at 2:23 PM)

williamalex1 said:



			Why does the war in Ukraine cause increased electricity prices when it's produced in local wind farms and offshore etc
		
Click to expand...

This has been explained a few times by those in the energy market 

It needs updating and changing the way the price of electric is worked out 

Green energy costs less but is charged at same rate because the price of wholesale gas sets the rate for electric 

Where do renewables stand? Why are green prices rising too?
Octopus Energy: “An outdated energy system means the price of renewables is tied to the price of gas, so rising gas prices also impact renewable prices.”

GEUK: “No matter the source of energy, if there is more demand than supply, the price goes up. 

“As a country, we still rely heavily on gas for the generation of electricity (nearly 50 per cent) so the increase in worldwide gas prices does have an impact on the commodity price of electricity; so, until renewables command the highest per cent of generation in the UK, gas will be a determinant of price.”

https://greenworld.org.uk/article/e...green prices rising,supply, the price goes up.


----------



## Rooter (Today at 2:26 PM)

williamalex1 said:



			Why does the war in Ukraine cause increased electricity prices when it's produced in local wind farms and offshore etc
		
Click to expand...

We use quite a lot of gas for UK electricity production. also we import a lot of elec from France, Belgium, Norway, NL. Not sure of their production methods (therefore their costs). Even on a day like today, right now 36GW (Blowing winds!!!) Here is a snapshot of the UK electric supply:

Wind 44%
Nuclear 14%
Gas 10% so 3.6GW of electricity is from Gas right now.
France 10%
Biomass 5%
Norway 3%
NL 3%
Belgium 3%
Solar 2%
plus odds and sods...


----------



## D-S (Today at 2:27 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			This has been explained a few times by those in the energy market

It needs updating and changing the way the price of electric is worked out

Green energy costs less but is charged at same rate because the price of wholesale gas sets the rate for electric

Where do renewables stand? Why are green prices rising too?
Octopus Energy: “An outdated energy system means the price of renewables is tied to the price of gas, so rising gas prices also impact renewable prices.”

GEUK: “No matter the source of energy, if there is more demand than supply, the price goes up.

“As a country, we still rely heavily on gas for the generation of electricity (nearly 50 per cent) so the increase in worldwide gas prices does have an impact on the commodity price of electricity; so, until renewables command the highest per cent of generation in the UK, gas will be a determinant of price.”

https://greenworld.org.uk/article/energy-crisis-why-are-renewable-prices-rising-too#:~:text=Why are green prices rising,supply, the price goes up.
		
Click to expand...

Fundamentally it suits those providing renewable energy to tie their price to gas which has nothing to do with their own costs at all. I assume if gas prices sank through the floor they would find a way of ’untying’ them pretty quickly.


----------



## srixon 1 (Today at 3:28 PM)

pauljames87 said:



			So to just prove the point here is word for word what is said about Xbox 

Birthdays were always a huge deal at Ludgrove, because every boy, and most teachers, had a ravenous sweet tooth. There was often a violent struggle for the seat next to the birthday boy: that’s where you’d be assured of the first and biggest slice. I don’t remember who managed to win the seat beside me. Make a wish, Harry! You want a wish? All right, I wish my mother was— Then, out of nowhere— Aunt Sarah? Holding a box. Open it, Harry. I tore at the wrapping paper, the ribbon. I peered inside. What…? Mummy bought it for you. Shortly before… You mean in Paris? Yes. Paris. It was an Xbox. I was pleased. I loved video games. That’s the story, anyway. It’s appeared in many accounts of my life, as gospel, and I have no idea if it’s true. Pa said Mummy hurt her head, but perhaps I was the one with brain damage? As a defense mechanism, most likely, my memory was no longer recording things quite as it once did.

....

So even he is saying thats what's been told in accounts of his life.. he doesn't even remember it
		
Click to expand...

Be careful what you copy and paste into a public forum. If you read the front of any book there is a copyright warning about this very thing.


----------



## Orikoru (Today at 3:30 PM)

srixon 1 said:



			Be careful what you copy and paste into a public forum. If you read the front of any book there is a copyright warning about this very thing.
		
Click to expand...

Someone literally sent me a PDF of the full book on WhatsApp this morning, it must be doing the rounds.   (I didn't ask for it and won't be reading it.)


----------



## williamalex1 (Today at 4:19 PM)

Rooter said:



			We use quite a lot of gas for UK electricity production. also we import a lot of elec from France, Belgium, Norway, NL. Not sure of their production methods (therefore their costs). Even on a day like today, right now 36GW (Blowing winds!!!) Here is a snapshot of the UK electric supply:

Wind 44%
Nuclear 14%
Gas 10% so 3.6GW of electricity is from Gas right now.
France 10%
Biomass 5%
Norway 3%
NL 3%
Belgium 3%
Solar 2%
plus odds and sods...
		
Click to expand...

So what would happen if we produced 100% of our own electricity and gas,


----------



## chellie (Today at 4:30 PM)

williamalex1 said:



			So what would happen if we produced 100% of our own electricity and gas,
		
Click to expand...

Don't think there is any guarantee that anything produced here would be used here anyway. They would sell it to the highest bidder no doubt. They said that about anything produced by fracking.


----------



## pauljames87 (Today at 4:49 PM)

chellie said:



			Don't think there is any guarantee that anything produced here would be used here anyway. They would sell it to the highest bidder no doubt. They said that about anything produced by fracking.
		
Click to expand...

There is also the situation of storing it 

ATM octopus pay their customers on agile to use excess energy as it encourages them to use it when there is a surplus

Normally we just export it to another country that could use less gas because of it 

We need some hefty battery storage facilities


----------



## chellie (Today at 4:53 PM)

No UK gas storage either https://www.ft.com/content/564a1ec0-8288-11e7-a4ce-15b2513cb3ff


----------



## NearHull (Today at 5:04 PM)

chellie said:



			No UK gas storage either https://www.ft.com/content/564a1ec0-8288-11e7-a4ce-15b2513cb3ff

Click to expand...

This facility has just been brought back on line.  30 billion cu ft.

https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...huge-underground-store-east-yorkshire-7909490


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Today at 5:12 PM)

srixon 1 said:



			Be careful what you copy and paste into a public forum. If you read the front of any book there is a copyright warning about this very thing.
		
Click to expand...

I am very surprised whats posted hasn't been removed. There is no "with the permission of.." or the like. 
Obviously my hint was way too subtle


----------



## Fade and Die (Today at 5:47 PM)

Still receiving Christmas Cards that were posted a month ago!


----------



## Beezerk (Today at 7:10 PM)

Fade and Die said:



			Still receiving Christmas Cards that were posted a month ago!
		
Click to expand...

A friend of the missus hasn’t received her birthday card yet, it was posted in early November 😮


----------



## Imurg (Today at 7:13 PM)

Beezerk said:



			A friend of the missus hasn’t received her birthday card yet, it was posted in early November 😮
		
Click to expand...

Not Ian Poulter surely........


----------



## D-S (Today at 8:44 PM)

Deborah Meaden - enough said.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Today at 9:01 PM)

D-S said:



			Deborah Meaden - enough said.
		
Click to expand...

I used to like her on Dragons Den, but since she's been recording a 30 min slot for Wake up to Money on 5 live at 5am Fridays I cannot stand her.


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Today at 9:55 PM)

Dando said:



			when you have to change the dates of a break because your eldest has got tickets for download and we will be looking after her girlfriends dog.

she was aware of our planned break too
		
Click to expand...

Are you really being dictated to by your daughter or have i misunderstood this post?


----------

